# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) >  Les simus de combat aérien : le topic qui surexcite les manches ! V3

## Flappie

Bienvenue sur le *topic des simus de combat aérien v3.0** !   :B):  



Ici, on cause principalement des simulations de vol, par opposition aux  jeux d'arcade. Il y a du jet, de l'hélico de combat, du warbird, et mêmes des avions en papier.

Pour le vol civil, ça se passe *par là*.

*ex topic des jeux de navions, pour pas confondre vol civil et vol militaire


*Skins DCS des canards*
C'est par ici.

*Guide d'achat de périphériques*

*Joysticks :* Voir notre KwiKwi.

*Head trackers :* Depuis quelques années, il est possible de retranscrire les mouvements de notre tête dans le cockpit virtuel. Dans les faits, ça change littéralement l'expérience de vol, même en vol civil. En général, une fois qu'on y a gouté, on ne peut plus voler sans. Il existe deux technologies : l'une utilise un couple émetteur/récepteur infrarouge -hyper précis, mais qui peut être perturbé par une lumière violente, type soleil dans le dos- et l'autre utilise une webcam standard -beaucoup moins précis, mais aussi beaucoup moins cher.

• Track-IR (caméra infrarouge)
C'est le périphérique qui a lancé la mode du "head tracking". C'est un produit payant, qui fonctionne très bien. La version bas de gamme inclut le Track-IR bien sûr, qui est une caméra infrarouge, ainsi qu'une casquette munie d'un déflecteur. La version haut de gamme voit la casquette remplacée par un "Track Clip Pro", qui émet de la lumière et se branche donc sur un port USB. De nombreux canards utilisent le Track-IR.

• FreeTrack (caméra infrarouge type Sony PS3 Eye à 5 €)
Le FreeTrack est un projet do-it-yourself qui permet d'obtenir un sosie du Track-IR à bas coût. Il faut vouloir bricoler, mais ça semble bien fonctionner.

• Facetrack No-IR (gratuit si vous possédez une webcam... et un visage)
Facetrack No-IR utilise une webcam standard pour reconnaitre et suivre le visage du joueur en utilisant simplement l'analyse d'image. Ici, pas de casquette, ni de "Clip Pro". Certains utilisateurs de Track-IR lui préfèrent désormais Facetrack No-IR pour cette raison. Toutefois, la plupart des canards volants qui ont tenté l'expérience n'ont pas apprécié les décrochages quasi-permanents (c'est bien connu, les pilotes n'aiment pas beaucoup les décrochages ).

• Opentrack avec webcam (tracker Aruco, gratuit si vous possédez une webcam)
Une autre alternative. L'association du logiciel Opentrack et du tracker Aruco peut donner de très bons résultats, à condition de suivre les conseils de Giledhil.

• Opentrack avec EDtracker (gyroscope : 6 € en DIY, 50 € si vous avez la flemme de bricoler) L'outsider. Un petit boîtier pas cher à monter sur son casque (par exemple). Aucune caméra nécessaire, donc aucune contrainte liée à la luminosité de la pièce.  ::): 

> Guide détaillé pour OpenTrack (en anglais) <

*Actualités : le futur des simus*

30 septembre 2019

*Cliffs of Dover*
La Team Fusion a publié une nouvelle vidéo, peu inspirée, de son théâtre nord-africain en préparation.

*IL2-Sturmovik: Great Battles*
Ca y est, le gros de Battle of Bodenplatte est sorti aujourd'hui : le théâtre du Rhin est désormais disponible, et avec lui le P-51, le P-38 et le Tempest !

Tank Crew et Flying Circus sonts sortis en early access au cours de l'année 2019.

*DCS World*
La sortie du module de Deka JF-17, chasseur chinois de 4ème génération, semble imminente.
La sortie du module F-16C block 50 par ED est prévue pour cet automne.
Heatblur a promis de terminer son Viggen pour la fin 2019. Lorsqu'ils auront terminé le F-14B, ils publieront le F-14A (inclus dans le module F-14 :B): .
Polychop se secoue les puces : ils bossent un peu moins sur leur prochain module et un peu plus sur la complétion de leur Gazelle, et ont embauché pour cela un nouveau programmeur.
Poly-Dynamics a annoncé le gel de son projet BO-105.
Aviodev peaufine lentement son C101. Quand ils en auront fini, ils s'attèleront au Mirage F1.
RAZBAM bosse toujours activement sur un projet de théâtre des Malouines.
Le théâtre Syrie par Ugra Media, aperçu dans plusieurs vidéos officielles, semble très bien engagé.
ED travaille apparemment sur au moins 3 nouveaux théâtres, dont l'Afghanistan. Les deux autres théâtres sont inconnus à ce jour, mais l'un d'entre eux sera fourni gratuitement.
On n'est toujours sans nouvelles des maps promises par Heatblur pour accompagner le Viggen et le Tomcat.
Le Mi-24P Hind à canon fixe sera le prochain module hélicoptère d'ED. Suivra ensuite l'AH-1S Cobra.
Le F-4E Phantom II d'ED n'est, lui, pas près d'arriver.
RAZBAM travaille avec l'Armée de l'Air pour corriger certaines erreurs sur leur Mirage-2000C. Il n'est pas exclu que l'on voie arriver d'autres déclinaisons du 2000 par la suite (les 2000-D et 2000-5 ont tous deux été évoqués).
Eagle Dynamics bosse sur "MAC",  un genre de "Flaming Cliffs 4" qui contiendra en plus de FC3 des versions non cliquables du MiG-21Bis, du F-5E, du L-39C, et des Sabre et MiG-15bis.


*Bonus*

Wiki-Boulets, notre wiki à nous
Pleins d'infos utiles pour DCS sur le site de Dario : fréquences des bases aériennes, les mods...
Le Petit Larousse illustré des menaces sol-air post-WW2 rencontrées dans DCS (en anglais)
Liste des modules DCS possédés par la communauté

Teams DCS francophones :
VEAF

Un super mod pour BoX quand on ne connait pas ses appareils par coeur :
Pilots Notes for Cockpit Photos

Les campagnes/mission packs solo recommandées pour IL-2 BoX :
JG51 over Velikie Luki
I./JG 51 over the Rzhev Salient campaign
Lions of Kalinin
Sturmoviks over Stalingrad
Platzschutzstaffel Pitomnik Mission Pack
Chir Front

*Archéologie*
1er topic
2nd topic

----------


## Flappie

Voici un autre avant goût du *Viggen* de DCS, qui sort le 27 janvier :

----------


## ze_droopy

Enfin la V3! C'est pas trop tôt!  ::ninja:: 

Merci Flappie  :Clap:

----------


## znokiss

Bonjour, 

Pourrait-on spécifier "avions de combat" dans le titre du topic, et éventuellement y coller un lien vers celui de l'aviation civile (le Flight Simulator..) ?

Meilleures salutations les meilleures distinguées je vous prie cordialement.
Signé : un pacifiste.

----------


## Bacab

Ah ouais le retour du topic ! C'est cool.

----------


## Mjoln

Après plusieurs mois sans jouer, j'ai relancé DCS 2.0. Bim, 21 go de patch dans ma face  ::o:

----------


## Mjoln

Bon bin je ne comprends toujours pas ou sont les commandes du Hawk pour tourner en roulant. ça m'enerve tellement... :/
Du coup j'ai fait un tour de F15. Jouissif.

----------


## war-p

J'ai pas le hawk, mais sur le mirage il faut activer la direction sur la roulette.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

DCS 1.5.6 sur l'Open Beta :

https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...51#post3028651

----------


## Mjoln

Tu m'intéresses ! La roulette ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Plop, tu devrais avoir ta réponse ici ?

https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...ot_being_able/

----------


## pollux 18

Journal des dév de Battle of ... N°146 sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=196421

----------


## Mjoln

> Plop, tu devrais avoir ta réponse ici ?
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...ot_being_able/


Freins différentiels, donc, je freine à gauche pour tourner à gauche, je freine à droite pour tourner à droite. Bin, je n'arrive pas à le configurer en jeu... Malédiction.

----------


## war-p

Je savais qu'il était pas terrible le hawk,  mais pas à ce point là !  ::O:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Freins différentiels, donc, je freine à gauche pour tourner à gauche, je freine à droite pour tourner à droite. Bin, je n'arrive pas à le configurer en jeu... Malédiction.


Ca se trouve dans les axes, Wheel brake Left/Right.

----------


## Flappie

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Pourrait-on spécifier "avions de combat" dans le titre du topic, et éventuellement y coller un lien vers celui de l'aviation civile (le Flight Simulator..) ?
> 
> Meilleures salutations les meilleures distinguées je vous prie cordialement.
> Signé : un pacifiste.


Salut zno, c'est bien parce que c'est toi !  :;): 





> Bon bin je ne comprends toujours pas ou sont les commandes du Hawk pour tourner en roulant. ça m'enerve tellement... :/
> Du coup j'ai fait un tour de F15. Jouissif.


Peux-tu nous faire un imprim-écran de la catégorie Axes de ta conf du Hawk? On va vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de conflits.

Après un appui sur la touche Imp.Ecran en jeu, tu retrouves ton screenshot dans _C:\Users\***\Saved Games\DCS\ScreenShots_

----------


## Genchou

Mais ... le nom du topic.  :Emo:

----------


## Flappie

La faut à zno !
Plus sérieusement, j'avais déjà songé à en modifier le titre. Faut se faire une raison, il était pas des plus clairs, et puis il a atteint l'âge de raison.  :Fouras:

----------


## Sigps220

Le Viggen est sorti. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de l'essayer. 
Quelqu'un l'a fait ? Ca envoi du Krisprolls ?

----------


## Flappie

J'ai démarré le Viggen à froid, en prenant mon temps. Et puis j'ai décollé, et puis je me suis crashé-éjecté-juste-à-temps. Et donc je valide l'appareil.  ::P: 

Plus sérieusement, je n'ai pas testé l'armement de la bête, mais j'ai déjà lu les 2/3 du manuel dans sa version actuelle, et le module semble simuler la plupart des systèmes à bord. Et c'est si tordu parfois, que c'en est jubilatoire. Un exemple entre mille : la nav se paume régulièrement, au bout de plusieurs centaines de km parcourus (offset). Il existe donc une fonction pour recaler les waypoints au bon endroit, et cela de différentes façon (en passant au-dessus du "vrai" waypoint, ou en passant au-dessus d'un point reconnaissable, comme un lac ou un pic). Le missile qui se guide à la main -à l'aide d'un joystick dédié- avec un gros feu d'artifice au cul (Rb05) se passe de commentaires !  ::XD:: 

Il y a encore pas mal de bugs, mais c'est normal : le module n'est pas encore en "v1.0".

Les deux énormes attraits de cet appareil : c'est le _mud_ le plus rapide du jeu, et c'est le premier module doté d'un radar sol.

----------


## Genchou

Hâte de le tester. J'espère que ça va me permettre de me remotiver à jouer à DCS.  ::): 

Sinon, deux questions : finalement on sait si le FFB a été implémenté pour la Gazelle ? Et le Spitfire il est bien ? Moi il me fait baver.  ::o:

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon, deux questions : finalement on sait si le FFB a été implémenté pour la Gazelle ?


Le sujet est abordé ici, avec une astuce pour le G940 tout en bas, apparemment.



> Et le Spitfire il est bien ?


Je ne connais personne qui l'ait pour le moment.

----------


## papagueff

Ça vous dit une mission pour demain soir à 21h ? Je vais voir ce que je peux vous proposer.

----------


## ze_droopy

je pense que l'on sera plusieurs demain soir à faire une séance d'apprentissage Viggen...

----------


## papagueff

Bon apprentissage les copains. Ce sera sans moi car je n'ai pas le Viggen et je ne l'aurais jamais. J'arrête les achats de modules, j'ai suffisamment d'appareils que je ne maitrise pas encore à 100%. Bon vol.

----------


## znokiss

> Salut zno, c'est bien parce que c'est toi !


C'est trop aimable  ::wub:: 



> Mais ... le nom du topic.


Désolé  :Emo: . Mais c'est tout beau tout clair maintenant.

----------


## Flappie

> je pense que l'on sera plusieurs demain soir à faire une séance d'apprentissage Viggen...


Excellente idée !  ::):  Je vais essayer de rameuter partizan, qui a lui aussi cédé aux sirènes suédoises.




> Bon apprentissage les copains. Ce sera sans moi car je n'ai pas le Viggen et je ne l'aurais jamais. J'arrête les achats de modules, j'ai suffisamment d'appareils que je ne maitrise pas encore à 100%. Bon vol.


Si tu as installé la beta DCS, on pourra toujours t'ajouter l'appareil de ton choix.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Excellente idée !  Je vais essayer de rameuter partizan, qui a lui aussi cédé aux sirènes suédoises.


On peut faire ça Jeudi sinon si tout le monde est là. Je crois que Jimjim n'est pas dispo ce soir  ::ninja:: .
Je suis en train de préparer des checklists minimalistes, en français.

----------


## Genchou

> Le sujet est abordé ici, avec une astuce pour le G940 tout en bas, apparemment.


Excellent, merci pour l'info !

----------


## papagueff

Merci les copains de vos propositions mais ne vous occupez pas de moi, c'est l'anniversaire de mon épouse aujourd'hui (j'avais oublié), donc repas aux chandelles ce soir.

----------


## Flappie

Bonne soirée à vous deux, alors ! :Beer:

----------


## Flappie

Pendant ce temps, sur le TS des Boulets...

----------


## Flappie

Le module A-4 de la communauté Hoggit progresse. Ici, une démonstration de l'assistance à l'aterrissage, avec contrôle automatique des gaz pendant la descente :






Et voici quelques photos de mon petit plaisir en solitaire ce soir :



J'adore le HUD ! Il est à la fois simple (peu de chiffres) et très informatif (alti et vitesse recommandées affichées sous la forme d'un "chemin" vectoriel). Une œuvre d'art.


Mon premier atterro à peu près réussi, mais j'ai un peu oublié de remettre les gaz en touchant le sol (pour activer l'inverseur de poussée).

----------


## MrPok

C'est moche de jouer avec son manche tout seul.  ::): 
J'ai regardé quelques vidéos du Vig, et je n'ai pas encore vu de sead, il le fait pourtant non?

----------


## ze_droopy

Non, c'est un striker, orienté strike naval. Il est conçu pour faire de la pénétration TBA. Outre les bombes non-guidées et roquettes, il peut s'armer de missiles air-sol et air-surface type Maverick et Exocet, plus un joujou téléguidé courte portée.

----------


## Bacab

> Non, c'est un striker, orienté strike naval. Il est conçu pour faire de la pénétration TBA. Outre les bombes non-guidées et roquettes, il peut s'armer de missiles air-sol et air-surface type Maverick et Exocet, plus un joujou téléguidé courte portée.


Les bombes emportées sont de deux types: des petites bombes et un type de bombe planante à sous-munitions. 
Cet avion est surtout fait pour l'interdiction, le pre-planned CAS et le TASMO.

----------


## MrPok

Toujours pas de sead propre au bleu donc  ::(: . Le F16 peut être ?

----------


## Sigps220

Le F16 est confirmé sur DCS ? Je suis un peu perdu sur les projets officialisés ces derniers temps. 
Sinon le F18 pourrait être le premier vrai SEAD bleu. Enfin quand il sortira ...

----------


## Bacab

> Le F16 est confirmé sur DCS ? Je suis un peu perdu sur les projets officialisés ces derniers temps. 
> Sinon le F18 pourrait être le premier vrai SEAD bleu. Enfin quand il sortira ...


Le f-16 n'est pas officialisé. Et je ne suis pas sûr que le F-18 sur lequel ED ait de quoi faire de la sead. Quid du HAD par exemple ?

----------


## Genchou

> Le f-16 n'est pas officialisé. Et je ne suis pas sûr que le F-18 sur lequel ED ait de quoi faire de la sead. Quid du HAD par exemple ?


Il me semble que le F/A-18C peut emporter des AGM-88, ça le qualifierait pour du SEAD non ?

----------


## MrPok

Je voulais dire f18*.

----------


## Flappie

> Toujours pas de sead propre au bleu donc . Le F16 peut être ?


Non, je m'étais fourvoyé à l'époque. Le Viggen n'a pas de missiles anti-radar dans sa panoplie.




> Il me semble que le F/A-18C peut emporter des AGM-88, ça le qualifierait pour du SEAD non ?


Oui, au sens où on l'entend, puisqu'il s'agit d'un missile air-sol anti-radar.

Mais comme le rappelait à juste titre quelqu'un sur le forum d'ED, SEAD c'est le simple fait de détruire une couverture SAM. On peut donc faire du SEAD en C101...

Du coup, avec sa vitesse de malade pour un mud, le Viggen peut parfaitement s'acquitter de la tâche, puisqu'il devrait perdre plus facilement les missiles sol-air lancés à sa poursuite.

----------


## Trooper Harley

Salut ! C'est dommage j'étais pas dispo hier soir pour voler avec toi Flappie (oui moi aussi j'ai craqué pour le viggen... je suis faible...). Mais ce soir pour ceux qui seraient motivés je ferais bien une petite session entrainement dessus parce qu'il a pas une avionique facile ce gros jouet...

----------


## Genchou

> Non, je m'étais fourvoyé à l'époque. Le Viggen n'a pas de missiles anti-radar dans sa panoplie.
> 
> 
> Oui, au sens où on l'entend, puisqu'il s'agit d'un missile air-sol anti-radar.
> 
> Mais comme le rappelait à juste titre quelqu'un sur le forum d'ED, SEAD c'est le simple fait de détruire une couverture SAM. On peut donc faire du SEAD en C101...
> 
> Du coup, avec sa vitesse de malade pour un mud, le Viggen peut parfaitement s'acquitter de la tâche, puisqu'il devrait perdre plus facilement les missiles sol-air lancés à sa poursuite.


Oui j'ai dit SEAD pour pas chipoter, mais en l'occurence je suppose que tout le monde parlait bien de destruction des défenses antiaérienne avec du matériel dédié, auquel le F/A-18C en développement aura accès je crois.

----------


## Flappie

> Salut ! C'est dommage j'étais pas dispo hier soir pour voler avec toi Flappie (oui moi aussi j'ai craqué pour le viggen... je suis faible...). Mais ce soir pour ceux qui seraient motivés je ferais bien une petite session entrainement dessus parce qu'il a pas une avionique facile ce gros jouet...


Je suis dispo dans 15 minutes si tu veux. Rdv sur le TS des Boulets ou le Mumble CPC, comme tu veux.

----------


## Trooper Harley

Ok Flappie, je n'ai que le ts des boulets donc rdv la bas!

----------


## Bacab

> Il me semble que le F/A-18C peut emporter des AGM-88, ça le qualifierait pour du SEAD non ?


J'ai lu sur le forum d'ED que le modèle 3D du F/A-18C était celui d'une version export et j'ignore si la version export choisie a la capacité de tirer l'AGM-88.

----------


## Flappie

Trooper m'a appris à tirer mon premier Rb04, et c'est... curieux ! On se met devant un tas de bateaux, on tire dans le groupe, et le missile fait son choix et met dans le mille !  ::):

----------


## Mjoln

> Ca se trouve dans les axes, Wheel brake Left/Right.


Bon je laisse tomber. DCS ne m'autorise à configurer la touche que sur des axes de mon hotas. Mais quand on lache la commande la pedale ne remonte pas toute seule, il faut la remettre au neutre soi même. J'ai essayé plein de truc en utilisant un modificateur et tout, c'est ingérable. Je suis très curieux de savoir comment les gens configurent ce truc sur leur hotas...

----------


## Sigps220

> Bon je laisse tomber. DCS ne m'autorise à configurer la touche que sur des axes de mon hotas. Mais quand on lache la commande la pedale ne remonte pas toute seule, il faut la remettre au neutre soi même. J'ai essayé plein de truc en utilisant un modificateur et tout, c'est ingérable. Je suis très curieux de savoir comment les gens configurent ce truc sur leur hotas...


DCS est un peu taquin parfois. Es-tu sur de bien configurer les freins en les assignant à un axe ? Vu ce que tu décris c'est comme si tu avais assigné tes pédales comme une touche. 
Tu devrais te retrouver avec un écran comme ça en sélectionnant les axes :


N'hésite pas à faire le ménage dans les axes, DCS a tendance à assigner par défaut des axes à tous tes contrôleurs. Il faut souvent inverser les axes de freins, sinon par défaut tu ne libères les freins qu'en appuyant sur la pédale (à voir en fonction de ton ressenti).

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est fait pour mettre sur un palonnier (pédales avec ressort), pas sur un axe hotas.
Je regarderai comment faire au clavier.

----------


## Mjoln

T'embêtes pas, je joue en VR, donc le clavier c'est pas la peine  :;): 
A la limite, des pedales de volant ça pourrait marcher non ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Oui bien sur, c'était mon premier palo de pauvre  :^_^: 

Sinon quand je dis clavier, tu pourras affecter la touche idoine sur ton hotas...

----------


## Genchou

En parlant de palo, celui de saitek en métal il se vend plus ?

----------


## Flappie

En effet. Introuvable sauf sur Simware, où l'on peut l'ajouter au panier alors que la page dit "Disponibilité : No".  ::P: 

Logitech prépare peut-être la relève ?

----------


## Mjoln

> Oui bien sur, c'était mon premier palo de pauvre 
> 
> Sinon quand je dis clavier, tu pourras affecter la touche idoine sur ton hotas...


Aaaah ! Interessant  ::lol::

----------


## willco131

Bonjour à tous, pour ceux que ça intéresse, la 131st organise le 13 février à partir de 20h45 un petit vol PvP. 

Pour les détails de la mission, c'est ici :

http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=410&t=196471

Pour le teaser et les explications en vidéo  :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXDJ...ature=youtu.be

Les inscriptions c'est par ici :

http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...78867#p1578867

A bientot  :Pipe:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Mais comme le rappelait à juste titre quelqu'un sur le forum d'ED, SEAD c'est le simple fait de détruire une couverture SAM. On peut donc faire du SEAD en C101...


Alors je vais faire mon relou, mais non.
La mission SEAD "moderne" implique un appareil ou un armement spécifique (souvent les deux), qui doit être capable de localiser la menace. Ton C-101 en exemple ne fait pas du SEAD mais du pre-planned strike, du CAS ou de l'Air Interdiction (AI) suivant qui lui désigne la cible, car il n'aura pas de moyen de détection propre.
Un vol SEAD est en général intégré à une COMAO (Composite Air Ops) pour faciliter la mission et/ou protéger le reste des appareils.
Autre détail: Le S de SEAD signifie Suppression. La destruction en fait partie (appelée DEAD), mais un Prowler/Growler peut faire du SEAD par brouillage sans tirer un seul missile (théoriquement).
Voilà, c'était la minute poil-de-cul-tage  ::ninja:: 




> Bonjour à tous, pour ceux que ça intéresse, la 131st organise le 13 février à partir de 20h45 un petit vol PvP.


Y'a des canards intéressés? Si oui, autant s'inscrire en groupe  ::):

----------


## Flappie

J'avais un doute sur le terme _suppression_. Merci pour toutes ces précisions.  ::):  
Pour la 131st, pourquoi pas ! SI tu t'inscris, mets-y moi aussi. Je te laisse le choix des armes (et donc du camp).

----------


## Genchou

Allez je viendrais bien aussi, mais j'attends de voir ce que vous choisissez comme camp. J'ai arrêté DCS trop longtemps, je crois que je serai mauvais avec n'importe quel appareil, sauf peut-être en Ka-50.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je te rassure, ça fait deux mois que je n'ai pas lancé DCS et je suis rouillé multi-appareil. Donc Ka-50 pourquoi pas, je nous inscris en rouge.  :Coco:

----------


## Genchou

Après ça peut être autre chose je veux pas imposer.  ::o: 

Si jamais ya du multi canards qui s'organise avant, faudrait que je vienne pour remettre les réflexes en place.

----------


## willco131

> Pour la 131st, pourquoi pas ! SI tu t'inscris, mets-y moi aussi. Je te laisse le choix des armes (et donc du camp).


Je suis déjà inscrit avec Doudou, un autre membre de la comu qui joue avec moi chez les grèce de canard. On est déjà en binôme sur Mig-21bis chez les rouges. Ne connaisant pas les modules que tu as acquis, je te propose de t'inscrire par toi-même dans l'équipe rouge, comme ça on sera du même bord  :Cigare:  . j'ai cru comprendre d'après les posts précédents que certains canards sont intéressés par du KA 50

----------


## papagueff

Salut à tous. Je serais moi aussi de la partie, pour le PVP mais je m'inscrit sous les couleurs de la 131st donc je fais parti depuis 5 mois maintenant, en KA50.
Alors à bientôt les copains et si vous n’êtes pas dans le même camp que moi,tant pis pour vous,je serais intraitable.   :haha:

----------


## Flappie

> Donc Ka-50 pourquoi pas, je nous inscris en rouge.


Merci.  :;): 





> Ne connaisant pas les modules que tu as acquis, je te propose de t'inscrire par toi-même dans l'équipe rouge, comme ça on sera du même bord  . j'ai cru comprendre d'après les posts précédents que certains canards sont intéressés par du KA 50


C'est fait, on sera 3 Ka-50 avec Dusty et Genchou.  ::): 

Genchou, tu es familier du plugin *Simple Radio* ? Il nous sera imposé lors de la soirée, et c'est bien normal parce qu'il renforce l'immersion. Si tu ne connais pas, on peut voir ça vite fait quand tu le souhaites.

----------


## Genchou

> Merci. 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est fait, on sera 3 Ka-50 avec Dusty et Genchou. 
> 
> Genchou, tu es familier du plugin *Simple Radio* ? Il nous sera imposé lors de la soirée, et c'est bien normal parce qu'il renforce l'immersion. Si tu ne connais pas, on peut voir ça vite fait quand tu le souhaites.


Oui on l'avait même utilisé pour blueflag.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Ouais, mais tu sais, moi et ma mémoire des faits passés...

----------


## ravenloft75

Peut $être que vous connaissez déjà mais *Project Wingman* est un jeu d'avion dans la veine d'ace combat en développement sur Pc avec démo disponible sur le site du développeur
https://rb-d2.itch.io/wingman

----------


## Flappie

Ça ne me dit rien, mais dans le même genre de production indé, il y avait un jeu arcade-simu avec un AV-8 Harrier dont j'ai oublié le nom. Ce n'est pas le même ?
Soit c'est bien photoshopé, soit il y a du potentiel en termes de graphismes : les arbres de la première image sont presque parfaits, et l'effet de chaleur des tuyères du Su-27 est très détaillé. Y'a une vidéo qui traine, ou pas encore ?

Par contre, la dernière image est clairement une photo d'un vrai cockpit de F/A-18. En atteste la présence de la photo sur le web depuis 2009.  :;):

----------


## Genchou

> Ça ne me dit rien, mais dans le même genre de production indé, il y avait un jeu arcade-simu avec un AV-8 Harrier dont j'ai oublié le nom. Ce n'est pas le même ?
> Soit c'est bien photoshopé, soit il y a du potentiel en termes de graphismes : les arbres de la première image sont presque parfaits, et l'effet de chaleur des tuyères du Su-27 est très détaillé. Y'a une vidéo qui traine, ou pas encore ?
> 
> Par contre, la dernière image est clairement une photo d'un vrai cockpit de F/A-18. En atteste la présence de la photo sur le web depuis 2009.


Non c'était encore autre chose le machin avec le Harrier. Un truc mi-simu basé sur la guerre des Falklands si je me trompe pas. Ici c'est encore un autre truc, plus arcade apparemment.

Et ouais qu'est-ce qu'elle fait là parmi les screens cette photo ?  :^_^: 

Edit: Combat Air Patrol 2 et ça n'a rien à voir avec les Falklands.

----------


## war-p

> Non c'était encore autre chose le machin avec le Harrier. Un truc mi-simu basé sur la guerre des Falklands si je me trompe pas. Ici c'est encore un autre truc, plus arcade apparemment.
> 
> Et ouais qu'est-ce qu'elle fait là parmi les screens cette photo ? 
> 
> Edit: Combat Air Patrol 2 et ça n'a rien à voir avec les Falklands.


Ne parles pas de ce simu sur la guerre des Malouines, plus  :Emo:

----------


## ze_droopy

Flappie, Il faudrait changer le titre du topic pour mettre simu... Ah non ça y est déjà  ::P: 
Bon je plaisante parce que les ace combat c'est pas mon truc, après respect au dev, ça a l'air léché, mais avec les défauts courants: texture dégueu en BA, modèle de vol extraterrestre, etc.
La prouesse est de ressembler a du ace combat pour un jeu indépendant.. (?)

----------


## Flappie

@war-p : On finira bien par l'avoir sur DCS, la carte des Malouines... c'est plutôt "facile" à faire comme carte, la mer est partout.

----------


## Flappie

Une petite vidéo du Harrier en préparation chez Razbam pour DCS :

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 BOK*: 


Journal des dév N° 147 avec du FW 190 A5

http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=196483








et journal des dév N°148 avec le rendu des montagnes de la map Kuban

http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=196558







 ::love::

----------


## Raoulospoko

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas de joystick je vend mon X-52 pro.

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...aitek-X-52-pro

----------


## Genchou

Ah sa race ya un update.  ::|:

----------


## ze_droopy

Ben oui, viggen sur la stable! :D

----------


## Genchou

Jme tiens pas au courant hihi.

----------


## Flappie

> Ben oui, viggen sur la stable! :D


Dusty, kes tu fout ?

TS: 164.132.205.107
PVP

----------


## Flappie

Bon, Dusty, tu avais peut-être oublié notre petite sauterie ce soir, mais elle est reportée. La version actuelle de la stable fait planter le serveur assez facilement.

----------


## ze_droopy

Ah pitin c'était déjà ce soir ! Désolé, j'avais complétement zappé  ::(: 
Je regarderai cette histoire demain.

----------


## papagueff

Zut,zut et rezut,je me suis entrainé toute la semaine pour vous faire des misères et voilà que le serveur plante. Non je plaisante et d'un coté tant mieux car j'ai eu des soucis de paramétrage avec Simple Radio car c'est la seconde fois que je l'utilise. Les copains m'entendais mais pas moi.
C'est désolant pour les gars qui se démènent à créer une mission et que le jour J le serveur plante alors que nous l'avions testés une semaine avant, certes nous n'étions pas si nombreux qu'hier (54 pilotes).

----------


## Flappie

Pour SimpleRadio, j'ai une théorie pour expliquer ton problème. Je campe sur le TS des Boulets pour t'expliquer ça de vive voix.

----------


## papagueff

Désolé Flappie j'ai vu ton message trop tard. Merci le problème est réglé. Je teste demain.

----------


## pollux 18

IL2 Battle of ...: Journal des dév N°149 sur C6:  http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...81101#p1581101

avec du Boston A20 B

----------


## Genchou

J'ai pas fait gaffe, le multi de lundi passé il a été reporté à quand ?

----------


## Flappie

On sait toujours pas.

EDIT: M'enfin j'ai l'impression qu'une sauterie a quand même eu lieu le 13 au soir... je ne comprends rien. Trois threads différents pour la même soirée, c'est nawak (1, 2, 3), surtout quand certains ne sont pas mis à jour.

----------


## Genchou

> On sait toujours pas.
> 
> EDIT: M'enfin j'ai l'impression qu'une sauterie a quand même eu lieu le 13 au soir... je ne comprends rien. Trois threads différents pour la même soirée, c'est nawak (1, 2, 3), surtout quand certains ne sont pas mis à jour.


Ah, donc ça s'est quand même fait ? Dommage. :s Sinon ouais c'est pas super clair sur le forum C6. En plus comme tout le monde a des signatures kilométriques, les topics sont pas très agréable à parcourir.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, j'avais espéré du mieux à la refonte du site et du forum, mais c'est pire qu'avant question lisibilité. Quoique, tu as raison, le manque de lisibilité est surtout dû aux signatures de 4m par 3.

----------


## ze_droopy

J'avais compris qu'ils attendaient le prochain patch avant de reprogrammer, à cause du bug qui a fait moitié foirer la soirée.

----------


## papagueff

Je vais vous informer pour le PVP du 13 Février.Suite aux divers plantages du serveur il à été décidé de reporter la mission. Après que la moitié des participants soient partis,une personne s'est proposée d'hoster la mission à titre d'essai,ce qui fut fait avec succès, chacun y allant de son n'importe quoi,juste pour voir si cela tenait le coup. Pas de problèmes majeur mais nous n’étions plus que 25 ou 28 contre 57 au départ. La surcharge du nombre de participants étant pour quelque chose aux plantages? A savoir. Voilà,affaire à suivre. Je ne sais pas non plus quand la mission seras relancée.

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour l'info, au moins c'est clair. Y'a plus qu'à attendre...

----------


## Flappie

Quelques news DCS : 

Le *P-40F* de VEAO était bien parti, mais depuis la màj 1.5.5, l'avion se comporte bizarrement. L'équipe cherche ce qui a bien pu changer. Ca risque de retarder sa sortie, qui semblait proche.

RAZBAM poursuit son boulot sur l'*AV-8B Harrier*, et c'est beau :

----------


## Genchou

> Quelques news DCS : 
> 
> Le *P-40F* de VEAO était bien parti, mais depuis la màj 1.5.5, l'avion se comporte bizarrement. L'équipe cherche ce qui a bien pu changer. Ca risque de retarder sa sortie, qui semblait proche.[/video]


Déjà que VEAO était pas très aimé dans la communauté, ça va pas améliorer leur image cette histoire.

----------


## Flappie

*News DCS*

Ça y est, la map Normandie est en préco, mais aussi un truc nommé WWII assets qui contiendra les IA de la période représentée. C'est le genre de truc qui risque de diviser les fans, mais bon... c'est fait, c'est fait. J'aurais préféré qu'ils vendent la map plus cher en y intégrant les _assets_. Bref, tout ça doit sortir en mai 2017.

Pour ceux qui se posent la question : oui, on pourra voler avec nos appareils moderne au-dessus de la Normandie et des côtes anglaises. La carte est centrée à l'est du Cotentin.
*
44€* pour la map et les assets, mais à partir de mai ce sera plus cher.





Sinon le scoop de ce soir, c'est la team_ Leatherneck Studios_ qui se sépare en deux studios concurrents :

L'un, mené par Dolphin (Novak Djordjijevic), conserve le nom du studio originel et le MiG-21Bis -qu'il devrait continuer de bichonner- et bosse déjà sur un nouveau projet (je mise tout sur le MiG-23, que RAZBAM a "perdu" au profit d'un autre dev) ;

L'autre, mené par Cobra (Nicholas Dackard), conserve le Viggen, et le projet F-14A/B, et s'appelle désormais _Heatblur Studios_.

L'histoire ne dit pas encore qui garde le Corsair et la map_ Iwo Jima_. EDIT: c'est le nouveau Leatherneck qui les récupère.

----------


## SergeyevK

Reste à voir ou est parti -Rudel- (il n'est pas mentionné dans les crédits du Viggen), je suis quasiment sûr que le Corsair est son bébé.

Edit : voilà la réponse https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...1&postcount=13

----------


## Flappie

Bien vu, merci.

----------


## Flappie

Brève news de Heatblur Studios (ex-Leatherneck Studios) au sujet du F-14A/B. Ça prend forme : le modèle de vol est quasi terminé, et ils commencent à intégrer l'armement.

----------


## SergeyevK

Par contre, la map Iwo Jima c'est pas gagné... https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...3&postcount=76

----------


## Herman Speed

Le développement semble chaotique.
Donnez moi du F14A/B, s'il vous plait... Du F14, Du F14 c'est pour lé bébé ....  :Emo: 

Et les maps, cela avance ?... Y'en a marre de zoner dans le Caucase. ...oui y'a le Nevada, mais bon quoi... c'est pas une
map à faire rêver ceux qui ont connu les "mig alleys" et les "sam alleys" de falcon.

Mon rêve, des opérations aéronavales ! Make DCS great again !  :WTF: 
Si ils pouvaient coder quelque chose qui rende les maps plus vivantes. (Ceci n'est pas du troll)

Je réitère mon avis de con : Cela fait bien un an que ça tourne dans tous les sens et je ne vois pas le bout.  ::sad::

----------


## Flappie

> Le développement semble chaotique.
> Donnez moi du F14A/B, s'il vous plait... Du F14, Du F14 c'est pour lé bébé .... 
> 
> Et les maps, cela avance ?... Y'en a marre de zoner dans le Caucase. ...oui y'a le Nevada, mais bon quoi... c'est pas une
> map à faire rêver ceux qui ont connu les "mig alleys" et les "sam alleys" de falcon.
> 
> Mon rêve, des opérations aéronavales ! Make DCS great again ! 
> Si ils pouvaient coder quelque chose qui rende les maps plus vivantes. (Ceci n'est pas du troll)
> 
> Je réitère mon avis de con : Cela fait bien un an que ça tourne dans tous les sens et je ne vois pas le bout.






Le développement du F-14A/B n'a pas été perturbé par les dissensions au sein de Leatherneck, dixit Cobra (c'est un projet Heatblur depuis le début, semble-t-il ; au passage, j'ai vérifié : le nom de domaine Heatblur.com a été déposé dès août 2016). 

L'équipe tente de reproduire avec exactitude l'appareil, sa tenue en vol, son comportement en combat, etc. Ça prend du temps.

On n'a pas reçu de nouvelles de la map du Détroit d'Hormuz depuis un moment, c'est vrai. Hélas, la WWII passe avant tout le reste, puisque c'est un projet Kickstarter qui a pris beaucoup de retard (notamment parce qu'ED a dû le reprendre à son compte en cours de route). En attendant Hormuz, tu pourras toujours participer à des opérations aéronavales dans la Manche.  :;):

----------


## Bacab

> Le développement semble chaotique.
> Donnez moi du F14A/B, s'il vous plait... Du F14, Du F14 c'est pour lé bébé .... 
> 
> Et les maps, cela avance ?... Y'en a marre de zoner dans le Caucase. ...oui y'a le Nevada, mais bon quoi... c'est pas une
> map à faire rêver ceux qui ont connu les "mig alleys" et les "sam alleys" de falcon.
> 
> Mon rêve, des opérations aéronavales ! Make DCS great again ! 
> Si ils pouvaient coder quelque chose qui rende les maps plus vivantes. (Ceci n'est pas du troll)
> 
> Je réitère mon avis de con : Cela fait bien un an que ça tourne dans tous les sens et je ne vois pas le bout.


DCS j'ai perdu tout espoir  ::cry:: 

Aucune cohérence dans les avions/maps/unités développés en dehors du Caucase des années 90/2000. Des bugs bloquants depuis le 1er jour:
- toujours impossible de vérifier la destruction d'un bâtiment dans le ME;
- le guidage des missiles aux fraises;
- un process qualité absent malgré la mise à disposition des joueurs des versions beta et alpha;
- le radar air/sol en développement depuis 2005;
- la version 2.0 toujours pas au point;
- un réalisme à géométrie variable;
- une gestion de communauté;
- l'absence de DTC/préparation de mission (avec des devs externes qui implémentent ça sous forme de kneeboard interactives, la preuve que ça manque quand même);
- des 3rd parties en roues libres (VEAO et sa liste au père Noël) ou Leatherneck/Razbam et leurs missiles modélisés différemment des autres (c'est un mieux mais je comprends les joueurs qui râlent en Su-27 parce qu'ED veut pas mettre les R-27 au niveau);
...

Bref DCS c'est bien pour faire de la voltige et des vidéos. Pour le reste, il y a Falcon. (oui j'assume, je radote).

----------


## Flappie

> Bref DCS c'est bien pour faire de la voltige et des vidéos. Pour le reste, il y a Falcon. (oui j'assume, je radote).


Han, Bacab c'est un mutli d'ackboo, en fait !!  ::o: 

Je proteste : on peut faire de chouettes campagnes sur DCS. En atteste, ce qu'on fait chez les Autruches Volantes (campagne Huey de Partizan, campagne MiG-15 en cours par votre serviteur). Le tout, c'est d'avoir des créateurs de missions dévoués qui connaissent les limites de l'éditeur de mission.

(je radote aussi, du coup)

----------


## jeanba

> DCS j'ai perdu tout espoir 
> 
> Aucune cohérence dans les avions/maps/unités développés en dehors du Caucase des années 90/2000. Des bugs bloquants depuis le 1er jour:
> - toujours impossible de vérifier la destruction d'un bâtiment dans le ME;
> - le guidage des missiles aux fraises;
> - un process qualité absent malgré la mise à disposition des joueurs des versions beta et alpha;
> - le radar air/sol en développement depuis 2005;
> - la version 2.0 toujours pas au point;
> - un réalisme à géométrie variable;
> ...


C'est un peu dans les gênes de LockOn.
J'ai eu quelques espoirs dans les addons, mais j'attends encore d'avoir un terrain cohérent.
D'autant que le Caucase, non seulement c'était dans Lock On, mais aussi dans "1946" et bien tôt BoK : je n'y arrive plus !!!

Mais paradoxalement, si ils nous sortent un nouveau terrain, je m'y remettrai peut être (je dis ça depuis 10 ans !!!).

Par contre, en ce moment, BoS est sympa.
L'arrivée du générateur de campagnes dynamiques PWCG et les campagnes scriptées, ça fonctionne bien en solo.
Je recommande particulièrement les campagnes te missions de juri :
http://axis-and-allies-paintworks.co...d.php?list.103

(Je suis sur les missions Il2, on rentre souvent à pied, mais elles sont vraiment bien)

----------


## DHP

Salut, ça fait un bail que j'ai pas fait de DCS mais je vois que c'est toujours le early acess sur la 2.0. Des news à ce sujet ? ça va bouger bientôt ?

----------


## Flappie

Salut à toi,
Je pense que les priorités actuelles d'Eagle Dynamics sont, dans l'ordre :

1. sortir la map Normandy 1944 et le module WWII assets qui va avec (sur l'alpha 2.0, je suppose), a priori en mai 2017
2. sortir DCS "2.5" (c'est la 2.0 mais en version stable), et donc support du multi-map Caucase/Nevada/Normandy
3a. sortir la map Détroit d'Hormuz
3b. sortir le F/A-18C
98. corriger les bugs  :^_^: 
99. modifier le comportement des missiles Air/Air  ::P: 


EDIT: Roadmap non officielle ici.

----------


## DHP

Salut Flappie !! Point 2. prévu pour 2017 ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, pour l'instant, mais quand ED ne met pas de mois à côté de l'année, en général, ça dérive à l'année suivante... et on est déjà à la mi-mars.  ::ninja:: 


Au fait, pour les amateurs de BoS/BoM/BoK, Miguel21 (des Campagnes Francophones) m'a dit qu'il souhaitait mettre au point une campagne sous BoS. Je vous en reparle quand ça avance, mais si ça vous intéresse, dites-le moi maintenant et je transmettrai. Ça l'encouragera à affronter l'éditeur de mission.  :;):

----------


## Catel

DCS c'est le jeu qui était passé sur Kickstarter en 2013 ?

----------


## Flappie

DCS, non.

C'est le pack DCS WWII (donc la map Normandy 1944 + les assets WWII) qui a démarré en tant que projet Kickstarter, méné par des développeurs tiers, dont des responsables du fiasco _IL2: Cliffs of Dover_. Quand il s'est avéré que l'équipe était incapable de mener le projet à terme (après un très long silence, peu apprécié des backers), Eagle Dynamics a pris la décision de reprendre entièrement le projet à son compte.

L'histoire est résumée ici en anglais.

Un petit extrait :




> After the updates stopped, it was announced elsewhere in June that Luthier (Ilya’s Alias online) had left the project and that Eagle Dynamics were taking over development. My best guess is that ED came to the conclusion that RRG Studios (Ilya and Maddox) weren’t up to scratch. They’d been having trouble with the software, they’d been ignoring backers, and Ilya had been spending time on frivolous things like manuals when there were much bigger tasks at hand. I can imagine the PR team ringing their hands and screaming down telephones to shoot this bird down. Of course, that is only speculation, we’ll probably never know the full story.

----------


## Catel

OK merci.  ::):

----------


## Vhanlay

> Salut à toi,
> Je pense que les priorités actuelles d'Eagle Dynamics sont, dans l'ordre :
> 
> 1. sortir la map Normandy 1944 et le module WWII assets qui va avec (sur l'alpha 2.0, je suppose), a priori en mai 2017
> 2. sortir DCS "2.5" (c'est la 2.0 mais en version stable), et donc support du multi-map Caucase/Nevada/Normandy
> 3a. sortir la map Détroit d'Hormuz
> 3b. sortir le F/A-18C
> 98. corriger les bugs 
> 99. modifier le comportement des missiles Air/Air 
> ...


C'est quoi le probléme avec les missiles air/air ? Perso j'ai pas mal investit dans DCS mais je galére à lancer le jeu, je ne peux jouer qu'en petite session et j'ai du mal à prendre la bête en main. Du coup je m'en sors moyennement qu'avec le F-15, je fais tranquillement la campagne. Mais dés que je vois des vidéos d'autres avions ou même le DCS WWII je créve d'envie de prendre tout ça...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pour la prise en main de DCS, un des avions pas mal du tout pour l'apprentissage, c'est le SU-25T.

----------


## Flappie

> C'est quoi le probléme avec les missiles air/air ? Perso j'ai pas mal investit dans DCS mais je galére à lancer le jeu, je ne peux jouer qu'en petite session et j'ai du mal à prendre la bête en main. Du coup je m'en sors moyennement qu'avec le F-15, je fais tranquillement la campagne. Mais dés que je vois des vidéos d'autres avions ou même le DCS WWII je créve d'envie de prendre tout ça...


Personnellement, je ne critique pas le comportement des missiles air/air parce que je n'y connais rien et que la chasse et moi, ça fait deux. Mais certains joueurs, et notamment des canards ici-présents, estiment que le modèle de vol de certains missiles est douteux. Hélas, comme il existe peu ou pas de données publiques pour des missiles qui restent utilisés (AIM-120, par exemple), il est difficile de savoir si les missiles de DCS sont réalistes ou non.

Quand tu dis "je ne peux jouer qu'en petite session", je comprends que certains appareils te rebutent rapidement par leur complexité. C'est bien ça ?
Ça me l'a fait pour l'A-10C et je l'ai depuis complètement laissé tomber, sans aucun regret : je prends + mon pied avec les 25T, Ka-50, Huey, Mirage et Viggen.

Bref, si un module te fait vraiment envie, demande-toi ce que tu en attends, et parles-en avec un heureux propriétaire. Et si ça colle, fonce.  ::):  Attention cependant aux avions WWII : leur maniement est délicat aux atteros/décollages. Je connais une Autruche Volante qui n'arrive pas encore à décoller son Spit nouvelle acquis. Pour ça, tu peux t'entraîner sur le module gratuit _TF-51D Mustang_, qui demander un certain doigté pour le décollage, lui aussi.

----------


## DHP

> Mirage


Mirage ??

----------


## Sigps220

> Mirage ??


Yep, Mirage 2000C : Lien ici
En plus, c'est à mon avis l'un des avions sur lequel il est le plus simple de s'amuser. L'avionique est plutôt simple (et en français), il se prend en mains très rapidement. 
Par contre, c'est quasi exclusivement de la chasse, à voir si c'est ton truc.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Le Mirage 2000c, il est en "Early Access" :
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...odules/m2000c/

Edit : Carbonisé

----------


## Flappie

> Mirage ??


Ouais, mother f***ing Mirage 2000-C !!!! T'entends ???!!  ::w00t:: 
Et le plus fort, c'est que RAZBAM nous prépare maintenant le Mirage III.  :Pipe: 

Si tu as loupé le M-2000C, tu as aussi dû louper la Gazelle.

----------


## DHP

Autant pour moi. Je croyais que tu avais écrit "Rafale". Je suis confus !!  :^_^: 

Oui j'ai vu pas mal de vidéo de Skyline35 sur le 2000-C et c'est pour ça que j'ai eu envie de rebrancher le Joystick ! Il à l'air dingue !

----------


## Flappie

Oui, le fly-by-wire semble bien restitué, et du coup il est super simple piloter ! Mes neveux se sont régalés au-dessus du Nevada ! (13 et 10 ans)

----------


## DHP

Te connaissant avec tes hélicos t'as du prendre la gazelle aussi !

L'un de vous a des paramètres pour track Ir 5 que je pourrais choper ?

----------


## Flappie

Non, j'ai fait l'impasse sur la Gazelle, mais je vais probablement craquer pour le Bo-105.  ::wub:: 

(sinon j'ai le T-IR4, désolé)

----------


## Bacab

> Personnellement, je ne critique pas le comportement des missiles air/air parce que je n'y connais rien et que la chasse et moi, ça fait deux. Mais certains joueurs, et notamment des canards ici-présents, estiment que le modèle de vol de certains missiles est douteux. Hélas, comme il existe peu ou pas de données publiques pour des missiles qui restent utilisés (AIM-120, par exemple), il est difficile de savoir si les missiles de DCS sont réalistes ou non.


Je vais faire bref  ::):  parce que c'est un sujet sur lequel on a déjà beaucoup écrit.

Lorsque ED a doté les missiles d'un modèle de vol amélioré ils ont converti à l'arrache les modèles de vol des missiles et pendant longtemps ceux-ci contenaient des aberrations (le Magic II qui décélère à plusieurs dizaines de G quelques secondes après le lancement). Sauf que la politique de ED c'est de ne corriger quelque chose que s'ils ont la preuve formelle, incontestable et venant d'une source sûre (cette notion est à géométrie variable avec ED: les lois de l’aérodynamique, par exemple, ne sont pas une source sûr pour eux) que c'est la vérité. Hors il est difficile dans le monde de l'armement d'avoir des certitudes sur un système d'arme si tu n'es ni un utilisateur, ni le concepteur (ni l'un ni l'autre n'ont le droit d'en parler dans la plupart des cas). Du coup ED a décidé de laisser ces aberrations qui défient les lois de la physique.

Ensuite le code qui gère le guidage des missiles n'a pas été calibré pour le nouveau modèle de vol et notamment il n'essaye pas de "lisser" les trajectoires pour éviter les prises de G brusque. Quand le modèle était simplifié ce n'était pas un probléme car les missiles ne perdaient pas autant d'énergie lors de ces manœuvres mais maintenant ce n'est plus le cas. Exemple pratique : un missile avec une trajectoire en loft avec le code de ED va moins loin qu'un missile qui part tout droit (ce qui est une aberration physique encore une fois).

Enfin le modèle physique qui gère les radars est très (très) simplifié au point qu'il lui arrive souvent de créer des situations aberrantes (le SARH qui suit un leurre qui n'a jamais été dans le faisceau radar par exemple).

Ajouté à cela que ED communique mal, nie les problèmes et surtout fait n’importe quoi avec le développement (ce qui donne trois version en release auprès du public dont une stable qui ne l'ai pas pas plus que les autres) et je pense que la grogne d'une certaine partie des joueurs est légitimée. Point bonus: devant l'immobilisme des développeurs les éditeurs tiers ont implémentés leurs propres missiles, généralement beaucoup plus performants (ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont mal modélisés) que ceux fournis par ED ce qui n'arrange rien.

Pour moi ED c'est la parfaite illustration d'un studio mal géré: rien ne fonctionne comme ça devrait, le développement dure des siècles et ils vendent des dizaines de produits en alpha, beta ... pour renflouer les caisses.

D'autres avis que le miens existent.

----------


## DHP

Pfiou ptite sortie en A-10C et j'avais oublié comment c'était sportif !

ps: Merci du résumé Bacab.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour moi ED c'est la parfaite illustration d'un studio *mal géré*: rien ne fonctionne comme ça devrait, le développement dure des siècles et ils vendent des dizaines de produits en alpha, beta ... pour renflouer les caisses.


Je pense qu'ED est bénéficiaire, et que leur simu a de plus en plus de succès, donc je ne dirais pas "mal géré", mais plutôt "générateur de frustrations à long terme".  :^_^:

----------


## DHP

Vous traîner sur Mumble ?

----------


## Flappie

Personnellement, je n'ai pas volé avec les canards depuis un bout de temps. Je n'ai plus le temps de faire de nouvelles missions (j'en fais déjà une par semaine pour les Autruches Volantes en ce moment, et c'est tendu), notamment depuis l'arrivée de ma petite Flapette.

----------


## DHP

Ok ben génial pour toi en tous cas ! 


Ptite question technique ! Le bouton "Slew" sur un A-10C ? Je ne trouve pas le nom dans les commandes, une idée ? 

Edit : J'ai trouvé c'est Alidade dans les commandes.

----------


## Flappie

Le Slew est un double axe analogique (X + Y), donc tu le trouveras dans la catégorie _Axes_.

Dans la version anglaise du jeu, il se trouve ici :



En VF, ça doit donner quelque chose comme "HOTAS Pivot horizontal/vertical".

----------


## DHP

J'ai trouvé sur le net sous le nom de Alidade Mais par contre il y a 4 axes et la commande a bien fonctionné suivant les instructions du tuto au final..

----------


## Flappie

Ah oui, alidade, ça me revient. Quel drôle de mot... Mal employé, en plus.

4 axes ? Tu peux dire +X -X +Y et -Y ?

----------


## DHP

haut, bas, droite, gauche. Donc on/off uniquement.

En tous cas j'ai passé cette étape hier soir. Bon après j'ai le didacticiel qui ne fonctionnais pas.. J'ai fait l'étape qu'il me demande mais il ne voulait pas valider et passer à la suite. 

C'était sur la navigation et j'étais passer en TACAN pour me guider sur un aéroport apparemment et je devais passer sur le canal "31X" sur une console à droite, et une fois que j'avais fait cela la suite n'as pas enchaîner. Bref je réessaie ce soir en espérant que ça marche.  ::): 

Ps: c'était sur le A-10C.

----------


## pollux 18

Des nouvelles de la série Battle of ... qui continu sont petit bonhomme de chemin. 

Voir les 2 annonces sur C6, ici:  http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=196799 et ici: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=196847

Les dév bossent actuellement sur l’implantation et l'optimisation de la VR. 


Coté avion, le modèle de vol de l'IL-2 modèle 43 et du Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vb sont en cours de finissions.





Coté terrain de jeu, la map Kuban se montre un peu plus et le rendu est plutôt encourageant







Première map avec un bout de mer, il fallait donc développer des navires de surfaces...







et pour finir un code promo est actuellement disponible pour les possesseurs d'une des 3 franchises (BOS,BOM ou BOK) afin de bénéficier d'une remise de -50% sur 4 avions collectors.

Cela concerne le P-40 



Le FW 190



Le La 5 




et le Mc 202





Voir l'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=196896

----------


## Vhanlay

> Quand tu dis "je ne peux jouer qu'en petite session", je comprends que certains appareils te rebutent rapidement par leur complexité. C'est bien ça ?
> Ça me l'a fait pour l'A-10C et je l'ai depuis complètement laissé tomber, sans aucun regret : je prends + mon pied avec les 25T, Ka-50, Huey, Mirage et Viggen.


Oui c'est exactement ça. J'aime bien le Su-25T, mais je trouve qu'il y a toujours des petits trucs mal branlé qui rendent le vol pas agréable. Par exemple il dévie souvent, ce qui rend le ciblage au Vikhr super galère, alors je sais qu'il y a des modes pilotes automatiques mais je ne m'en sors pas vraiment avec, définitivement pas pratique ces ingénieurs russes. Aprés c'est comme tout, ca demande de la pratique pour devenir bon !
J'aime bien le système de vol du F-15C, je trouve l'avion bien plus stable et le système de pilotage joystick/manche à balai est différent des autres avions, bien plus agréable (je crois que c'est le même pour pas mal d'avions US).
Après je suis plus un fan des dogfight, là où je m'amuse le plus c'est en foutant des Su-25T dans l'éditeur et en allant les bousiller avec un F-15C à la gatling/missile...

J'ai le A-10C mais j'ai l'impression qu'il faudrait vraiment que je me bloque une après-midi complète pour m'organiser dessus, voir exactement les bindings/profils pour mon HOTAS, imprimer les feuilles de binds, puis apprendre à le jouer. Pareil pour le Ka-50.

Peut être que pour du dogfight pur je devrais me tourner vers les séries WWII ? Le mirage me fait grave de l'oeil mais j'ai peur de l'acheter et de ne pas trouver le temps pour l'apprivoiser tout de suite.

----------


## Sigps220

> Oui c'est exactement ça. J'aime bien le Su-25T, mais je trouve qu'il y a toujours des petits trucs mal branlé qui rendent le vol pas agréable. Par exemple il dévie souvent, ce qui rend le ciblage au Vikhr super galère, alors je sais qu'il y a des modes pilotes automatiques mais je ne m'en sors pas vraiment avec, définitivement pas pratique ces ingénieurs russes. Aprés c'est comme tout, ca demande de la pratique pour devenir bon !
> J'aime bien le système de vol du F-15C, je trouve l'avion bien plus stable et le système de pilotage joystick/manche à balai est différent des autres avions, bien plus agréable (je crois que c'est le même pour pas mal d'avions US).
> Après je suis plus un fan des dogfight, là où je m'amuse le plus c'est en foutant des Su-25T dans l'éditeur et en allant les bousiller avec un F-15C à la gatling/missile...
> 
> J'ai le A-10C mais j'ai l'impression qu'il faudrait vraiment que je me bloque une après-midi complète pour m'organiser dessus, voir exactement les bindings/profils pour mon HOTAS, imprimer les feuilles de binds, puis apprendre à le jouer. Pareil pour le Ka-50.
> 
> Peut être que pour du dogfight pur je devrais me tourner vers les séries WWII ? Le mirage me fait grave de l'oeil mais j'ai peur de l'acheter et de ne pas trouver le temps pour l'apprivoiser tout de suite.


J'ai quasiment le même ressenti. 
- Le SU-25T je le trouve non ergonomique au possible, pourtant son emport pourrait permettre des choses sympa (je préfère le mud), mais définitivement j'accroche pas. 
- L'A-10C est super complexe, non seulement il faut consacrer plusieurs journées (ou 1/2 journées) complètes pour commencer à l'appréhender, mais en plus c'est pas vraiment l'avion hyper réflexe où tu retrouves toutes tes habitues après plusieurs semaines sans y toucher. D'autant que je le trouve assez lent, pas hyper fun dans son modèle de vol. 

J'ai le Viggen, mais je n'ai pas encore volé dessus, j'attends de pouvoir visionner quelques tutos avant et qu'il soit à peu près stabilisé. J'espère qu'il arrivera à être suffisamment simple. Pour les sensations de vol je n'ai pas trop d'inquiétude, il est rapide et fait pour aller vite, là dessus je n'ai pas trop d'inquiétude. 

Le M2000C est l'un de mes avions préfèrés. On arrive très facilement à se débrouiller avec, les emports sont assez enfantins à utiliser (même si faut pas se louper, tu n'as que 4 missiles max). Après c'est un avion de chasse pure ou quasi. En plus, tu n'as pas 50 milliards de switchs, boutons, et autres axes à configurer sur ton hotas.

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai le Viggen, mais je n'ai pas encore volé dessus, j'attends de pouvoir visionner quelques tutos avant et qu'il soit à peu près stabilisé. J'espère qu'il arrivera à être suffisamment simple. Pour les sensations de vol je n'ai pas trop d'inquiétude, il est rapide et fait pour aller vite, là dessus je n'ai pas trop d'inquiétude.


Je compte faire un KwiKwi dédié au Viggen, mais j'ai pas encore trop le temps, et puis le site web beta de CPC n'a pas encore son système de KwiKwi (mais au pire, je ferai un PDF). L'armement est assez simple à utiliser, mais le gros défaut du Viggen est de ne donner aucune info d'armement sur le HUD (emports, armé sélectionnée).

----------


## Bacab

> J'ai quasiment le même ressenti. 
> - Le SU-25T je le trouve non ergonomique au possible, pourtant son emport pourrait permettre des choses sympa (je préfère le mud), mais définitivement j'accroche pas. 
> - L'A-10C est super complexe, non seulement il faut consacrer plusieurs journées (ou 1/2 journées) complètes pour commencer à l'appréhender, mais en plus c'est pas vraiment l'avion hyper réflexe où tu retrouves toutes tes habitues après plusieurs semaines sans y toucher. D'autant que je le trouve assez lent, pas hyper fun dans son modèle de vol. 
> 
> J'ai le Viggen, mais je n'ai pas encore volé dessus, j'attends de pouvoir visionner quelques tutos avant et qu'il soit à peu près stabilisé. J'espère qu'il arrivera à être suffisamment simple. Pour les sensations de vol je n'ai pas trop d'inquiétude, il est rapide et fait pour aller vite, là dessus je n'ai pas trop d'inquiétude. 
> 
> Le M2000C est l'un de mes avions préfèrés. On arrive très facilement à se débrouiller avec, les emports sont assez enfantins à utiliser (même si faut pas se louper, tu n'as que 4 missiles max). Après c'est un avion de chasse pure ou quasi. En plus, tu n'as pas 50 milliards de switchs, boutons, et autres axes à configurer sur ton hotas.


Essaye le Su-25 simple (sans le T). Il demande un pilotage plus fin que le Su-25T car il n'emporte (quasiment) pas d'arme guidée et donc la précision dépend exclusivement du pilote. De plus il est plus léger et aérodynamique que le Su-25T ce qui le rend plus agréable à piloter.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Je compte faire un KwiKwi dédié au Viggen, mais j'ai pas encore trop le temps, et puis le site web beta de CPC n'a pas encore son système de KwiKwi (mais au pire, je ferai un PDF). L'armement est assez simple à utiliser, mais le gros défaut du Viggen est de ne donner aucune info d'armement sur le HUD (emports, armé sélectionnée).


A quand le KwiKwi sur le M2000c aussi ? :D

J'ai essayé le tuto pour le radar, didiou, je détecte que dalle (et pourtant j'avais le visuel sur les M2000c devant moi). Mais j'ai cru lire que le radar du M2000c est pas forcément hyper efficace.

----------


## Flappie

> Essaye le Su-25 simple (sans le T). Il demande un pilotage plus fin que le Su-25T car il n'emporte (quasiment) pas d'arme guidée et donc la précision dépend exclusivement du pilote. De plus il est plus léger et aérodynamique que le Su-25T ce qui le rend plus agréable à piloter.


Vrai, mais attention : celui-ci n'a aucun mode de pilotage auto. Par contre, il se trimme, il me semble.





> A quand le KwiKwi sur le M2000c aussi ? :D


Euh... plus tard !  :^_^:  Si partizan parvient à me faire maîtriser la bestiole, je le ferai, oui.

----------


## pollux 18

*Journal N° 152 des dév de BOS/BOM/BOK*: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=196902

Le développement de la VR continu ainsi que celui du Spitfire MK Vb

----------


## Bacab

> Mais j'ai cru lire que le radar du M2000c est pas forcément hyper efficace.


C'est complétement faux !
Le Mirage 2000C aurait du être équipé dés le départ du radar RDI (Radar Doppler à Impulsion) mais comme celui-ci était compliqué à mettre au point il a été décidé que les premiers Mirage 2000C seraient équipés d'un radar de transition, évolution du Cyrano IV qui équipait le Mirage F1. Ce radar RDM ne brillait effectivement pas par ces performances.

Le Mirage 2000C disponible dans DCS est bien la version avec le radar RDI qui offre normalement des performances plus que satisfaisantes.

Il y a principalement deux raisons qui peuvent expliquer que tu ne puisses pas acquérir une cible au radar : elle n'est pas dans le domaine de veille ou sa vitesse de rapprochement est égale à la vitesse sol de ton avion. Cela peut se produire lorsque ta cible se présente avec un cap perpendiculaire à la droite qui relie ton avion à cette cible.

D’autres raisons imaginables sont le bug (de DCS) et le radar éteint ou en silence.

----------


## DHP

Je n'arrive pas à passer le tutoriel de base sur l'A10-C. J'arrive à ce passage ou je dois régler ma radio pour le TACAN sur "31X" pour Senaki. Je la règle comme on me dit mais ça ne valide pas. une idée ?



```
http://imgur.com/bzcCrXb
```

Edit je me suis mis en "rec" pour bien recevoir le code morse et avoir les bonnes données mais le tutoriel n'avance pas non plus.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> C'est complétement faux !
> Le Mirage 2000C aurait du être équipé dés le départ du radar RDI (Radar Doppler à Impulsion) mais comme celui-ci était compliqué à mettre au point il a été décidé que les premiers Mirage 2000C seraient équipés d'un radar de transition, évolution du Cyrano IV qui équipait le Mirage F1. Ce radar RDM ne brillait effectivement pas par ces performances.
> 
> Le Mirage 2000C disponible dans DCS est bien la version avec le radar RDI qui offre normalement des performances plus que satisfaisantes.
> 
> Il y a principalement deux raisons qui peuvent expliquer que tu ne puisses pas acquérir une cible au radar : elle n'est pas dans le domaine de veille ou sa vitesse de rapprochement est égale à la vitesse sol de ton avion. Cela peut se produire lorsque ta cible se présente avec un cap perpendiculaire à la droite qui relie ton avion à cette cible.
> 
> D’autres raisons imaginables sont le bug (de DCS) et le radar éteint ou en silence.


Le radar était bien en marche comme il faut. Les cibles étaient en éloignement sur un cap parallèle. J'étais plus haut qu'elles par contre. Faudrait que je réessaye.

----------


## Bacab

> Le radar était bien en marche comme il faut. Les cibles étaient en éloignement sur un cap parallèle. J'étais plus haut qu'elles par contre. Faudrait que je réessaye.


En ce cas je dirai que tu es dans le cas où les cibles étaient en dehors de ton domaine de recherche. Le domaine balayé par le radar est une pyramide couchée dont la pointe est l'antenne radar. A courte portée l'étendue d'altitude balayée est restreinte donc même un faible delta d'altitude peut mettre tes cibles en dehors du domaine de recherche. Après faut pas se mettre martel en tête non plus. Le radar est avant tout un radar de conduite de tir, généralement l'AWACS ou le GCI te fournisse une position relativement précise de la menace et tu pointes ton antenne dessus pour acquérir la cible (d'ailleurs les boutons de part et d'autre de la VTB sont utilisés IRL pour afficher sur la VTB les positions des cibles que t'envoie l'AWACS où le GCI). Le cas où tu es seul à chercher des cibles sans aucun support est assez marginal (en théorie).

----------


## DHP

Premier atterrissage avec le GPS et l'ILS ! Trop bien !

----------


## Flappie

> (d'ailleurs les boutons de part et d'autre de la VTB sont utilisés IRL pour afficher sur la VTB les positions des cibles que t'envoie l'AWACS où le GCI)


Et cette fonction n'est pas modélisée en jeu ??
J'espère que RAZBAM a prévu de l'intégrer.

EDIT: Trouvé une réponse de Zeus, de RAZBAM. Il explique que cette fonction du 2000-C, appelée "Téléaffichage", est incompatible avec le système OTAN Datalink-16. Par ailleurs, il raconte que les vues 160/320 nmiles ne servent pour ainsi dire qu'à visualiser les contacts indiqués par le GCI (vu que le radar du Mirage ne porte pas aussi loin).

Il n'indique pas si la fonction sera implémentée un jour, malheureusement.

----------


## SergeyevK



----------


## Flappie

Merci.  ::): 

Déception: les trains seront techniquement les mêmes que pour le Caucase. Ils poppent automatiquement et on ne décide pas de leur route. Il n'a pas dit s'ils étaient synchronisés en multi, mais je suppose que la réponse est non...

Sinon, la map semble très bien faite.  ::): 

Wags a confirmé que les "assets" seront vendus indépendamment de la carte, mais il recommande de les acheter ensemble dans les packs disponibles (pack actuellement en pré-achat à 48€). Merci Captain Obvious.

----------


## Vhanlay

Moi qui voulait un truc moins Hardcore que DCS pour commencer ça a l'air de me sembler pas mal cette histoire, surtout faire du Dogfight/mud et autre joyeusetés avec des appareils plus simple à utiliser. En plus ca me fait capitaliser sur mon compte DCS déjà un peu fourni. Et si j'ai bien suivi je pourrais utiliser la map avec tout mes avions.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, la Normandie sera compatible avec tous les avion du jeu (à condition qu'ils supportent les terrains rudimentaires de l'époque).

----------


## Bacab

> Et cette fonction n'est pas modélisée en jeu ??
> J'espère que RAZBAM a prévu de l'intégrer.
> 
> EDIT: Trouvé une réponse de Zeus, de RAZBAM. Il explique que cette fonction du 2000-C, appelée "Téléaffichage", est incompatible avec le système OTAN Datalink-16. Par ailleurs, il raconte que les vues 160/320 nmiles ne servent pour ainsi dire qu'à visualiser les contacts indiqués par le GCI (vu que le radar du Mirage ne porte pas aussi loin).
> 
> Il n'indique pas si la fonction sera implémentée un jour, malheureusement.


Incompatible n'est pas le mot que j'emploierai car ce système n’empêche pas la liaison 16. C'est juste qu'à l'époque du développement du RDI et du 2000C les liaisons de données n'étaient pas autant à la mode qu'aujourd'hui. D'ailleurs le 2000-5 (évolution du 2000C) a bien été doté en émetteur récepteur L16.

----------


## DHP

Des formations de bombardiers !!!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> En ce cas je dirai que tu es dans le cas où les cibles étaient en dehors de ton domaine de recherche. Le domaine balayé par le radar est une pyramide couchée dont la pointe est l'antenne radar. A courte portée l'étendue d'altitude balayée est restreinte donc même un faible delta d'altitude peut mettre tes cibles en dehors du domaine de recherche. Après faut pas se mettre martel en tête non plus. Le radar est avant tout un radar de conduite de tir, généralement l'AWACS ou le GCI te fournisse une position relativement précise de la menace et tu pointes ton antenne dessus pour acquérir la cible (d'ailleurs les boutons de part et d'autre de la VTB sont utilisés IRL pour afficher sur la VTB les positions des cibles que t'envoie l'AWACS où le GCI). Le cas où tu es seul à chercher des cibles sans aucun support est assez marginal (en théorie).


Merci pour tes infos et ta réponse !  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Oui, la Normandie sera compatible avec tous les avion du jeu (à condition qu'ils supportent les terrains rudimentaires de l'époque).


Justement à propos de ca: quand on regarde bien le stream et les captures d'écrans, les terrains "rudimentaires" me semble bien propre et pas vraiment en terre: mon avis actuel est que les pistes d'atterrissage "rudimentaire" ne sont en fait que des pistes classiques avec une texture terre:
Regardez bien ce screen, pour moi la piste est en béton avec une texture "terre":

----------


## Flappie

Le produit n'est pas encore sorti donc il est possible qu'ils n'aient pas encore implémenté les pistes rudimentaires. C'est sans doute pour ça que Wags a démarré en vol. Reste à savoir si les pistes rudimentaires seront implémentées dès la sortie de la carte... ou 3 ans après.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Le produit n'est pas encore sorti donc il est possible qu'ils n'aient pas encore implémenté les pistes rudimentaires. C'est sans doute pour ça que Wags a démarré en vol. Reste à savoir si les pistes rudimentaires seront implémentées dès la sortie de la carte... ou 3 ans après.


Quand tu parle des pistes rudimentaires, tu parles de piste que l'on peux poser sur la map comme les Farps ? si oui je crois bien qu'ils avaient dis que cela devait etre incorporé lors de la Normandie justement (ce qui devrait permettre de nous donner des points de ravitaillement de Viggen sur route également).
Vu la carte actuellement je pense que tout les avions pilotables pourront décoller et atterrir sans soucis des aérodromes et vu le nombres d'aéroport sur la carte, les pistes type Farps seront peu utile je pense.

----------


## Flappie

Non, je parlais du fait qu'il y aurait des trous et bosses sur les pistes, puisqu'il n'y avait pas de pistes en béton. Ça a été promis encore récemment sur le forum ou en newsletter, je ne sais plus.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je n'arrive pas à passer le tutoriel de base sur l'A10-C. J'arrive à ce passage ou je dois régler ma radio pour le TACAN sur "31X" pour Senaki. Je la règle comme on me dit mais ça ne valide pas. une idée ?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://imgur.com/bzcCrXb
> ```
> 
> Edit je me suis mis en "rec" pour bien recevoir le code morse et avoir les bonnes données mais le tutoriel n'avance pas non plus.


Tu dois te mettre sur T/R pour un fonctionnement "normal".

----------


## DHP

> Tu dois te mettre sur T/R pour un fonctionnement "normal".


Merci mais j'ai tout essayé mais c’était la trigger de l’entrainement qui ne voulait pas se déclencher. 

J’ai fini tous les entrainements de l’A-10C et je me lance dans la campagne… 
Première mission le bullseye est quasi juste à côté de l’aéroport alors c’était compliqué de se mettre en position ! Y a des Su-25 qui me tire dessus, l’AAA au sol qui me tire si je passe trop près, je dois lancer des contres-mesures à tout va, ça bip mais ABSOLUMENT DANS TOUS LES SENS (c'est juste inimaginable !!), ça parle à la radio.. Bref c'est LE BORDEL...

Un armement que j’ai pas vu dans le tutoriel « des CBU » et ces foutus Maverick qui n’allaient pas sur la cible (rien compris) je pensais que tant qu’on était pas en Gimbal limit et qu’on était lock sur la cible le missile allez forcément dessus mais apparemment pas.. J’en ai manqué 4 !! 

BREF !! 2h à survolé cette foutu artillerie, j’ai pas fait mouche une seule fois !!!! Trop dégouté !! Je suis rentrée à la base la queue entre les jambes après avoir vidés tout mon armement, (j’en ai quand même eu une avec le canon) !

J'ai vu que l'on pouvait revoir l'armement à l'aéroport alors je ferais peut être ça avant de partir ce soir.

Autre point : J'ai parfois (relativement souvent pour une telle erreur) un message d’erreur « IAM ABORT LAUNCH » Suite à la tentative de largage d’une bombe. Apparemment faut clear l’erreur et largué la bombe manuellement (dans le DSMS) car la bombe as son système de guidage qui est passé sur batterie et qui ne sera plus efficace au prochain passage. Ma question est plutôt : Pourquoi cette erreur arrive ? Et donc comment éviter que je fasse une fausse manip qui déclenche cette erreur ?

----------


## Sigps220

> Autre point : J'ai parfois (relativement souvent pour une telle erreur) une message d’erreur « IAM ABORT LAUNCH » Suite à la tentative de largage d’une bombe. Apparemment faut clear l’erreur et largué la bombe manuellement (dans le DSMS) car la bombe as son système de guidage qui est passé sur batterie et qui ne sera plus efficace au prochain passage. Ma question est plutôt : Pourquoi cette erreur arrive ? Et donc comment éviter que je fasse une fausse manip qui déclenche cette erreur ?


Je ne veux pas dire de bétise, mais je crois que cette erreur est lié au fait que la bombe est à moitié décrochée. Il faut maintenir le bouton de largage plusieurs secondes (environ 3 à 4 sec) et ne lacher le bouton qu'une fois la bombe décrochée. 

Pour les Maverick c'est étrange car effectivement une fois verrouillés ils sont plutôt fiables et vont au but. Deux choses : 
- Soit c'est un bug et les missiles sont à l'ouest avec le nouveau patch ;
- Soit tu n'as pas verrouillé la cible.

----------


## Bacab

Pour les Mavericks il faut faire attention à ne pas les tirer en dehors du "keyhole", c'est à dire avec très peu de dépointage en site et en azimut. En dehors de cette zone le missile ne track pas même si tu n'es pas en "gimball limit".

----------


## DHP

Merci Sigps220 je pense vraiment que c'est ça que je faisait.

Bon deuxième tentative. Avec un armement que je connais (GBU-12 et 38) des Mavericks que je vise un minimum (Bacab comment je vois ce cône de "keyhole" ?), j'ai pu aligner les cibles et rapidement, en plus j'ai pu abattre un Su-25 qui s'était trop approché.

Bon après j'ai voulu me la jouer à la Topgun. Et foncer avec le canon sur des chars (que j'ai eu ! ) Mais je me suis pris 2 impactes de AAA et je suis rentré à la base avec l’aile qui fume, j'ai coupé l'arrivé d'essence des réservoirs d'ailes, après coup je pense que j'aurais du couper soit tous les réservoirs du côté en feu, soit carrément mettre un coup d'extincteurs dans le moteur qui était du coté de la fumée pour essayer de contenir ce que je pense être un incendie dans la carlingue.

Bon après avoir coupé les réservoirs d'aile je rentre à la base difficilement sans CDU et sans NAV et sur le chemin j'ai mon avion qui se bloque (on aurait dit que les surfaces de contrôle se sont bloquer dans un sens) et j'ai finis au fond de l'eau après 5s de chute incontrôlé.

J'ai regardé le replay en utilisant*Tacview* (super logiciel au passage) et en faite je me rends compte que la DCA a eu le "kill" alors que j'étais encore à ~1500pieds juste au moment ou j'ai perdu le contrôle (et pas quand j'ai impacté l'eau) donc je sais pas trop quoi en déduire si ce n'est peux être que j'ai perdu mes "PV" suite à l'incendie (si cela existe dans DCS).

----------


## Flappie

Pas de "points de vie", non.  :^_^:  De nombreuses pièces des appareils sont modélisées, donc ça te fait autant de hitboxes qui, si elles sont plus ou moins touchées, provoquent diverses pannes, parfois en chaîne.

1500 pieds, c'est risqué pour un avion aussi lent que l'A-10C, mais il est quand même fait pour encaisser (2 moteurs, placés au-dessus de la carlingue, envergure importante pour planer...). Ton SAM a dû toucher le système hydraulique pour paralyser ainsi tes surfaces de controle.

----------


## DHP

> Pas de "points de vie", non.  De nombreuses pièces des appareils sont modélisées, donc ça te fait autant de hitboxes qui, si elles sont plus ou moins touchées, provoquent diverses pannes, parfois en chaîne.
> 
> 1500 pieds, c'est risqué pour un avion aussi lent que l'A-10C, mais il est quand même fait pour encaisser (2 moteurs, placés au-dessus de la carlingue, envergure importante pour planer...). Ton SAM a dû toucher le système hydraulique pour paralyser ainsi tes surfaces de controle.


Le détail que j'ai oublié de dire c'était que ça faisait 5 bonnes minutes que j'étais sorti de la zone de combat (c'est pas comme si j'avais reçu des dégâts et que je perd les contrôles suite à des dommages immédiat, y a vraiment eu un délai) et c'est arrivé dans le dernière virage pour m'aligner à la piste d’atterrissage, as y repenser c'était peut-être pas 1500, surement plutot dans les 2500-3000.

----------


## Flappie

Il est fort possible que la pression hydraulique ait progressivement diminuée... jusqu'à immobilisation complète des surfaces de contrôle. Ce topic (en anglais) évoque le sujet dans le détail.

----------


## Bacab

Pour le détail du keyhole cf ici par exemple: http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...-65Keyhole.png
Normalement ça doit être implémenté sauf si DCS est à la ramasse par rapport à Falcon :-)

----------


## Tugais

Je rêve du jour où l'on aura un nouveau Falcon, on garde l'avionique et on renouvelle le moteur du jeu. Si ça arrive je veux bien signer de nouveau dans une FFW.

Etonnant d'ailleurs qu'aucun éditeur/studio de dev n'ai pas lancé de campagne Kickstarter pour lever des fonds et se lancer sur ce chantier.

----------


## Flappie

> Etonnant d'ailleurs qu'aucun éditeur/studio de dev n'ai pas lancé de campagne Kickstarter pour lever des fonds et se lancer sur ce chantier.


Falcon est pour ainsi dire gratuit. Un jeu gratuit a du mal à attirer les investisseurs, bizarrement.  ::P:  (tant qu'il n'y a pas de pubs dans le jeu ou de chapeaux à acheter...)

----------


## Tugais

> Falcon est pour ainsi dire gratuit. Un jeu gratuit a du mal à attirer les investisseurs, bizarrement.  (tant qu'il n'y a pas de pubs dans le jeu ou de chapeaux à acheter...)


Il l'est devenu par la force des choses et sa durée de vie exceptionnelle - je me souviens encore du pauvre type qui devait me supporter à la Fnac l'année de sa sortie et qui me voyait débouler tous les 2 jours, ça a duré des mois. Cela n'empêche pas qu'une reprise par des types comme ceux faisant partie de la BMS avec de gros moyens m'intéresserait et je donnerai volontiers 200 ou 300 balles pour un Falcon 5.0 digne de ce nom.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Le détail que j'ai oublié de dire c'était que ça faisait 5 bonnes minutes que j'étais sorti de la zone de combat (c'est pas comme si j'avais reçu des dégâts et que je perd les contrôles suite à des dommages immédiat, y a vraiment eu un délai) et c'est arrivé dans le dernière virage pour m'aligner à la piste d’atterrissage, as y repenser c'était peut-être pas 1500, surement plutot dans les 2500-3000.


Soit, comme le dit Flappie, ta pression hydraulique a chuté pendant ton vol retour a cause d'une fuite, il faut toujours la surveiller dès qu'il y a eu impact. Tu passes en "manual reversion" dès que le niveau est critique, et tu finis le vol aux trims.
Soit il y avait un incendie que tu n'as pas éteint, et dans ce cas il a "grignoté" ton appareil petit à petit, mais lorsque c'est le cas, DCS finit souvent par faire exploser la cellule entière plutot que juste tuer le pilote.

----------


## DHP

Comment je peux éteindre un incendie dans l'aile ? J'ai pas l'impression qu'il y a vraiment une manip. 

Tu peux expliquer la manip pour Manual reversion ?

Bon après c'est juste de la curiosité, je suis à 99.9% sur que je saurais jamais ce qu'il s'est passé.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Comment je peux éteindre un incendie dans l'aile ? J'ai pas l'impression qu'il y a vraiment une manip.


De mémoire, la procédure est identique au feu de moteur du coté de l'aile (arrêt de la pompe, vérification crossfeed fermé, décharge extincteur). Si le feu continue après les deux décharges, éjection.



> Tu peux expliquer la manip pour Manual reversion ?


C'est le module sur le panneau de gauche (hanche gauche). Le switch "Manual Reversion" deconnecte les commandes de vols normales, et il ne reste que les surfaces de contrôles normalement utilisées pour le trim. C'est le switch de la dernière chance, théoriquement avant tu peux essayer de déconnecter un coté puis l'autre des élevons/ailerons pour voir si tu peux retrouver le contrôle avec les commandes normales. Néanmoins, sans hydraulique, c'est le mode à utiliser immédiatement.
Tout ça c'est de mémoire, il y a peut-être des corrections/précisions à apporter, mais je crois que le manuel est bien détaillé sur cette procédure.

----------


## DHP

Merci ! Bon je réessaie ce soir en espérant que tous ce passe bien.

----------


## foudelou

Hello y a des pro du Warthog ici ?  


J'ai une question un peu velue niveau programmation du soft : est-ce qu'il y a moyen de faire en sorte qu'une action ne s'effectue qu'à partir du moment où le bouton est dans la bonne position pendant X temps ?  
Par exemple pour les interrupteurs à 3 positions (appelons les 1, 2, 3), est-ce qu'il est possible de faire en sorte de passer de la position 1 à 3 sans activer la fonction du 2 si on va assez vite, mais que le 2 s'active si on reste dans sa position suffisamment longtemps ?  
Je sais pas si c'est clair  ::siffle::

----------


## Bacab

> Hello y a des pro du Warthog ici ?  
> 
> 
> J'ai une question un peu velue niveau programmation du soft : est-ce qu'il y a moyen de faire en sorte qu'une action ne s'effectue qu'à partir du moment où le bouton est dans la bonne position pendant X temps ?  
> Par exemple pour les interrupteurs à 3 positions (appelons les 1, 2, 3), est-ce qu'il est possible de faire en sorte de passer de la position 1 à 3 sans activer la fonction du 2 si on va assez vite, mais que le 2 s'active si on reste dans sa position suffisamment longtemps ?  
> Je sais pas si c'est clair


Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir jamais vu cela dans les profils que j'ai édité. Mais je suis loin d'être un expert. Essaye de poser ta question sur Checksix  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

Tout est possible, à condition de passer par un script pour faire le profil.
Maintenant le détail du code, je ne peux pas te le donner sans chercher.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci ! Bon je réessaie ce soir en espérant que tous ce passe bien.


J'aurais bien fait un vol avec toi pour répondre à toutes tes questions en direct, mais en ce moment je suis sous la vague, je n'ai le temps de rien  ::(:

----------


## foudelou

> Hello y a des pro du Warthog ici ?  
> 
> 
> J'ai une question un peu velue niveau programmation du soft : est-ce qu'il y a moyen de faire en sorte qu'une action ne s'effectue qu'à partir du moment où le bouton est dans la bonne position pendant X temps ?  
> Par exemple pour les interrupteurs à 3 positions (appelons les 1, 2, 3), est-ce qu'il est possible de faire en sorte de passer de la position 1 à 3 sans activer la fonction du 2 si on va assez vite, mais que le 2 s'active si on reste dans sa position suffisamment longtemps ?  
> Je sais pas si c'est clair


Trouvé \o/

Je vais faire une réponse courte en attendant de comprendre comment associer un script à son profil : la commande en question s'appelle TEMPO et il faut bien passer par un script
Par exemple : 
MapKey(&Joystick, TG1, TEMPO('x', 'y'));   			//short press X, long press Y
MapKey(&Joystick, TG1, TEMPO('x', 'y', 1000));     //if pressed for more than 1 second 

Dans ce cas un appui court sur le _trigger 1_ activera la touche _x_, mais si on laisse appuyé elle n'activera que _y_

----------


## tibur

Un peu cradoc, mais ça a l'air de marcher.



```
int cancelNext = 0;
int resetFlag()
{
    cancelNext = 0;
}
int toggle1()
{
    cancelNext = 1;
    ActKey(KEYON+PULSE+USB[0x1E]);
}
int toggle2(int dummy)
{
    if(!cancelNext){
        ActKey(KEYON+PULSE+USB[0x1F]);
    }
    cancelNext = 0;
}
int toggle3()
{
    cancelNext = 1;
    ActKey(KEYON+PULSE+USB[0x20]);
}
int main()
{
...
    MapKey(&Throttle, APALT, EXEC("toggle1();"));
    MapKeyR(&Throttle, APALT, EXEC("resetFlag(); DeferCall(1000, &toggle2, 0);"));
    MapKey(&Throttle, APPAT, EXEC("toggle3();"));
    MapKeyR(&Throttle, APPAT, EXEC("resetFlag(); DeferCall(1000, &toggle2, 0);"));
}
```

----------


## foudelou

Bon, je ne comprends pas comment on ajoute du script à un profil déjà existant, j'ai beau modifier le .tmc de mon profil dans C:\Users\nom_de_compte\AppData\Roaming\Thrustmaste  r\TARGET\Scripts, dès que je lance TARGET ça reset ..

----------


## foudelou

Donc version longue : il faut passer par le script, pas possible via l'interface classique visuelle ou en tout cas pas trouvé, ça m'intéresse le cas échéant. Le souci c'est que je n'arrive pas à ajouter du script à un profil fait "normalement", obligé d'en créer un en lignes de code et plus possible de passer par la GUI ..

La commande en question c'est :



> MapKey(&Joystick, TG1, TEMPO('x', 'y'));   			//short press X, long press Y
> MapKey(&Joystick, TG1, TEMPO('x', 'y', 1000));     //if pressed for more than 1 second


=> quand on appuie sur le _trigger 1_ un coup bref ça activera la touche _x_ mais si on laisse appuyé elle n'activera que _y_

En l'occurrence dans mon cas ça donne : 



> MapKeyIOUMD(&Throttle, PSM, TEMPO('',PULSE+'c', 500), TEMPO('',PULSE+'c', 500), TEMPO('',PULSE+'c', 500), TEMPO('',PULSE+'c', 500), TEMPO('',PULSE+'c', 500), TEMPO('',PULSE+'c', 500));


L'effet c'est que si je passe rapidement sur la position centrale ça ne va rien faire, par contre si je reste dessus plus d'une demi-seconde ça activera la lettre _c_. Voilou tout simplement  ::o:  

Donc pour créer un script il faut le faire via _TARGET Script Editor_ (à ne pas lancer en même temps que TARGET) > menu > nouveau > _TARGET code (.tmc)_ > là vous pouvez faire mumuse dans la partie de droite.
Si on a déjà un profil GUI qu'on veut garder il y a moyen de le récupérer via TARGET > edit > View Script. Il suffit ensuite de copier le code dans le .tmc via _TARGET Script Editor_
Une fois fini il faut compiler puis sauvegarder (tester via le bouton Run eventuellement) and voilà. 
Pour lancer ça se fait en lançant le .tmc via le Script Editor > run ou TARGET GUI > run config 

Donc voilà le problème c'est que je ne crois pas qu'il y ait moyen de l'éditer via l'interface visuelle derrière, obligé de rester en ligne de code à partir de ce moment. Et à l'inverse impossible d'éditer en lignes de code un profil fait en GUI contrairement à ce qui est stipulé dans le manuel ..

----------


## pollux 18

C'est officiel, 1CGS vient de signer un accord avec la TF (team fusion) qui devient du coup la TFS (Team Fusion Simulation) pour continuer à développer CLODO ainsi que ces futures add-on comme l’Afrique du nord.

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...c/#entry454116

----------


## Flappie

Woohooo !!!  ::w00t:: 

DCS WWII a du souci à se faire, avec ses nuages et ses trains pas synchronisés en multijoueur.

----------


## war-p

> C'est officiel, 1CGS vient de signé un accord avec la TF (team fusion) qui devient du coup la TFS (Team Fusion Simulation) pour continuer à développer CLODO ainsi que ces futures add-on comme l’Afrique du nord.
> 
> https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...c/#entry454116


 :Bave:

----------


## partizan

> Woohooo !!! 
> 
> DCS WWII a du souci à se faire, avec ses nuages et ses trains pas synchronisés en multijoueur.


où alors ça va les obliger à se bouger le fondement !!!

----------


## DHP

"Y a une fuite chef !!"

----------


## Herman Speed

> C'est officiel, 1CGS vient de signer un accord avec la TF (team fusion) qui devient du coup la TFS (Team Fusion Simulation) pour continuer à développer CLODO ainsi que ces futures add-on comme l’Afrique du nord.
> 
> https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...c/#entry454116


Le mort bouge toujours ! 1CGS m'avaient brisé le cœur quand ils avaient sorti CLODO ! Le successeur maladroit de Il2-1946.
Cette nouvelle me met du baume au cœur, merci pour l'info !  :;):

----------


## BorisDeviant

Je pense n'avoir encore jamais posté ici. Je pourrais pourtant ouvrir un musée portant sur l'historique de la simulation de baston aérienne : j'ai commencé sur Chuck Yeager's Air Combat (ahhh les combats anachroniques, en F4 contre des B17  :Bave: ) , European Air War, Jane's WW2 Fighters, CFS (surtout 2&3), Battle of Britain (l'original de Rowan, puis la suite par Shockwave), j'ai passé à peu près trouzemille heures sur B17 The Mighty Eighth, puis sur les Il-2 jusqu'à Forgotten Battles. Bref j'ai franchi le pas Il-2 BoS la semaine dernière. Après une semaine à grinder comme un goret pour débloquer le Pe-2, 2-3 sessions d'entrainement en vol libre, j'ai réalisé ma première sortie de combat. Mission de bombardement d'un pont, qui à cause de la météo s'est poursuivie en attaque en piqué, avec en bonus straffing d'une colonne de véhicules qui se trouvait au bon endroit, au bon moment  :;): 

(bonus, je vous laisse trouver où est Charlie sur la 5°  ::siffle:: )

----------


## Flappie

Bienvenue parmi nous. Magnifiques, tes screenshots !  ::):

----------


## jeanba

> Je pense n'avoir encore jamais posté ici. Je pourrais pourtant ouvrir un musée portant sur l'historique de la simulation de baston aérienne : j'ai commencé sur Chuck Yeager's Air Combat (ahhh les combats anachroniques, en F4 contre des B17 ) , European Air War, Jane's WW2 Fighters, CFS (surtout 2&3), Battle of Britain (l'original de Rowan, puis la suite par Shockwave), j'ai passé à peu près trouzemille heures sur B17 The Mighty Eighth, puis sur les Il-2 jusqu'à Forgotten Battles.


T'es un jeunot, j'ai commencé avec Flight Simulator 2 en 1984 !

Excellent screenshots

----------


## BorisDeviant

Ah mais.... Je ne parlais que du militaire ! Concernant le civil j'ai débuté sur FS 5.1  :Bave: 

Plus récent que le 2 évidemment, mais ça commence à faire..... plus de 20 ans  ::w00t::

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Woohooo !!! 
> 
> DCS WWII a du souci à se faire, avec ses nuages et ses trains pas synchronisés en multijoueur.


Surtout avec ses tarifs quand même pas piqué des vers!
Je veut dire rien que pour avoir juste le spitfire et le 109 (pour avoir un avion dans chaque camps + 1 map historique + les assets ça te fais un ticket d'entrée à 147.9$ ce qui chatouille pas mal, je veut bien que les avions soient bien travaillé que la map soit fidèle et les assets de qualitée mais tout de même faut pas poussé! d'autant que le modèle de dégats de dcs est encore loin du niveau de celui de clodo  ::o: 

Je suis en gros manque de vol... Depuis la mort de mon g940 j'ai repris un t16000m avec le palo et le throttle du g940 ça va... pour elite mais pour clodo je peut plus y jouer sans ffb; on m'a passer un sidewinder ffb mais c'est pareil le ffb est largement un cran en dessous et la précision n'a rien à voir, vivement que la tf5 sorte avec le support vr en espérant que je trouve un g940 d'occas' d'ici là (et pas au prix du neuf et de l'autre côté de la france sur leboncoin  ::P:  )

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, je ne savais pas que le G940 faisait mieux que le FFB2 en terme de retour de force. Le mien fonctionne toujours, je touche du bois...
Je ne serais pas étonné d'apprendre un jour que quelqu'un se goinfre chez ED, tant leurs tarifs sont hallucinants. Après, il faut bien sûr attendre les promos et les packs, qui sont assez fréquents.

Je pense que l'arrivée de la TF5, si elle a du succès, va faire réagir ED au niveau des tarifs de ses produits WWII. Wait and see...

----------


## Jasoncarthes

bah c'est peut être aussi le fait qu'avec autre chose que de l'xp on peut plus réglé comme on veut son ffb sur le sidewinder ^^
bah je vasis démonté mon g940 et voir si je peut faire imprimé la pièce cassée
La tf5.0 j'ai hâte pour y jouer sur mon vive  ::P:

----------


## war-p

> Ah mais.... Je ne parlais que du militaire ! Concernant le civil j'ai débuté sur FS 5.1 
> 
> Plus récent que le 2 évidemment, mais ça commence à faire..... plus de 20 ans 
> 
> http://image.dosgamesarchive.com/scr...lator-5-13.png


FS 5  :Bave:  il fonctionne toujours d'ailleurs  :tired: 
Sinon il y en a parmi vous qui arrivent à faire voler le m2kc sur nttr avec la dernière mise à jour ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

vivement la tf6 et le pacifique!

----------


## jeanba

> vivement la tf6 et le pacifique!


Oui, enfin, les annonces, faut pas s'y fier
 ::siffle::

----------


## partizan

> FS 5  il fonctionne toujours d'ailleurs 
> Sinon il y en a parmi vous qui arrivent à faire voler le m2kc sur nttr avec la dernière mise à jour ?


Known issues:

    M-2000C: Significant performance drop with enabled mirrors when canopy is opened or jettisoned...
bref, sur la NTTR depuis la dernière màj c'est le bronx...

----------


## Flappie

> bah c'est peut être aussi le fait qu'avec autre chose que de l'xp on peut plus réglé comme on veut son ffb sur le sidewinder ^^


Tu as essayé ForceEdit pour tweaker ton FFB2 ? Je l'ai trouvé sur le forum de RoF. Je peux te l'uploader si tu veux.

----------


## war-p

> Known issues:
> 
>     M-2000C: Significant performance drop with enabled mirrors when canopy is opened or jettisoned...
> bref, sur la NTTR depuis la dernière màj c'est le bronx...


Ah non mais c'est pas un problème de performance, mais l'avion qui est devenu impossible à piloter, en fait il vole comme si le fbw était tout le temps désactivé, mais il fonctionne quand même puisque en palier, il fait osciller l'avion de haut en bas  :Gerbe:

----------


## Bacab

> Ah non mais c'est pas un problème de performance, mais l'avion qui est devenu impossible à piloter, en fait il vole comme si le fbw était tout le temps désactivé, mais il fonctionne quand même puisque en palier, il fait osciller l'avion de haut en bas


J'ai lu sur le forum d'ED que plusieurs personnes (mais pas toutes) avaient des problèmes de ce genre. ED investigue...

----------


## Flappie

Wags a fait un vol en Huey au-dessus de la map Normandie. On voit que la carte est idéale pour les vols en hélicos, dans la mesure où le sol est beaucoup plus détaillé que dans le Caucase. Dommage que la région soit si plate...

----------


## BorisDeviant

Bon c'est officiel le Pe-2 est indestructible  :B):   :Bave:

----------


## DHP

> Wags a fait un vol en Huey au-dessus de la map Normandie. On voit que la carte est idéale pour les vols en hélicos, dans la mesure où le sol est beaucoup plus détaillé que dans le Caucase. Dommage que la région soit si plate...


Ouais j'ai vu cette vidéo c'est magnifique ! 




> Bon c'est officiel le Pe-2 est indestructible


C'est quel jeux ça ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Oui, enfin, les annonces, faut pas s'y fier


y'a pas encore eu d'annonce hein je me perturbe tout seul de moi même comme ça je m'en prend qu'à moi et je suis beaucoup moins intransigeant avec moi même  ::ninja::

----------


## jeanba

> y'a pas encore eu d'annonce hein je me perturbe tout seul de moi même comme ça je m'en prend qu'à moi et je suis beaucoup moins intransigeant avec moi même


ça me donne  l'occasion de faire des calembours foireux !

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Merci de le souligner ! je viens de m'en rendre compte !  :Clap:

----------


## Flappie

> C'est quel jeux ça ?


C'est IL2:BoS.

----------


## war-p

La 2.0.5 de dcs refonctionne  ::lol::  Bon je suis toujours nul pour larguer des bombes avec l'ins du Mirage...  :tired:

----------


## CyclopKiLouch

Comme j'ai ressorti mon force feedback pro 2 d'une étagère où il prenait tristement la poussière, et que j'ai tenté avec un jeu qui reconnait encore le retour de force (ce qui m'a étonné au passage), j'ai voulu chercher comment régler le retour de force (et faire mususe avec, le souvenir du test de retour de force au magasin au début de mon adolescence restera gravé... Sabre laser et mitraillette) sous windows 10.

J'ai vu sur le topic qu'il existait ForceEdit, mais je ne le trouve pas (ça vaut le coup de chercher, pas de bug?).

----------


## Flappie

Ne cherche plus, le voici : https://1drv.ms/u/s!AmalAqGbEduugtw1oo7C242jvmc_0g (n'aie crainte, c'est mon OneDrive perso)

J'ignore s'il s'agit de la dernière version. Et j'ignore si il fonctionne avec le Sidewiner FFB2. Je sais juste que l'exe plante quand je sélectionne le joystick de mon G940...  ::): 

Tente le coup, parce que j'ai lu à plusieurs endroits qu'il permettait de régler le Force Feedback de ton stick.

----------


## partizan

> La 2.0.5 de dcs refonctionne  Bon je suis toujours nul pour larguer des bombes avec l'ins du Mirage...


Ah cool il parait que le "petit" patch de 200 mo améliore même la fluidité de nevada.  ::happy2::

----------


## DHP

(Vu le topic) : *NSFW*

----------


## war-p

> Ah cool il parait que le "petit" patch de 200 mo améliore même la fluidité de nevada.


Jamais vu ramer nevada.

----------


## Flappie

Peut-être s'agit-il de la question de temps de chargement. A tester en lançant l'éditeur de mission.

@DHP:  :Emo:

----------


## Flappie

Pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent ce vendredi chez ED, mais Heatblur (ex-Leatherneck) a fait le job :

- Le Viggen (toujours en beta) est déjà en promo
- Une grosse news de fin de trimestre a été publiée :

*AJS-37 Viggen*
La grosse particularité du Viggen, c'est qu'il a été conçu pour se poser sur de petites routes. Son inverseur de poussée raccourcit les atterrissages, et son système ILS, le _TILS_, fonctionne de pair avec un équipement au sol mobile, qu'on peut déployer partout tant qu'il y a une ligne droite bitumée pas trop courte pour poser l'avion. Or le studio annonce la venue prochaine de la possibilité de placer une aire d'atterrissage sur n'importe quelle route à partir de l'éditeur de mission. Il sera donc possible de refaire le plein et de réarmer en rase campagne. Encore mieux : une fois posé, on pourra ordonner aux techniciens de reprendre la route pour se poster ailleurs.  ::wub::  La news ne dit pas si le signal ILS sera actif sur les routes... j'espère que oui.

Le studio promet d'autres nouveautés pour cet appareil dans les prochains mois.

*F-14A/B Tomcat*
Heatblur compte toujours sortir la bestiole cette année. Aux dernières nouvelles, le pod LANTIRN n'est pas au programme. Par contre, le codage des systèmes progresse vite, notamment grâce à des docs rares qu'ils se sont procurés. Le modèle de vol, quasi fini, est en passe d'être testé sous toutes les coutures. Le modèle 3D est terminé, ce qui veut dire que les textures sont en cours de réalisation.

Ici, le TCS :

----------


## war-p

> Pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent ce vendredi chez ED, mais Heatblur (ex-Leatherneck) a fait le job :
> 
> - Le Viggen (toujours en beta) est déjà en promo
> - Une grosse news de fin de trimestre a été publiée :
> 
> *AJS-37 Viggen*
> La grosse particularité du Viggen, c'est qu'il a été conçu pour se poser sur de petites routes. Son inverseur de poussée raccourcit les atterrissages, et son système ILS, le _TILS_, fonctionne de pair avec un équipement au sol mobile, qu'on peut déployer partout tant qu'il y a une ligne droite bitumée pas trop courte pour poser l'avion. Or le studio annonce la venue prochaine de la possibilité de placer une aire d'atterrissage sur n'importe quelle route à partir de l'éditeur de mission. Il sera donc possible de refaire le plein et de réarmer en rase campagne. Encore mieux : une fois posé, on pourra ordonner aux techniciens de reprendre la route pour se poster ailleurs.  La news ne dit pas si le signal ILS sera actif sur les routes... j'espère que oui.
> 
> Le studio promet d'autres nouveautés pour cet appareil dans les prochains mois.
> ...


A propos du f14, ils avaient annoncé qu'ils feraient le F14 B (avec possibilité A/S) dans un second temps, donc, c'est normal pour le pod lantirn (Perso, j'ai toujours cru que le f14 n'était qu'un pur intercepteur)

----------


## Bacab

> Perso, j'ai toujours cru que le f14 n'était qu'un pur intercepteur


Je pense qu'au cours des 3/4 de sa carrière opérationnel il a été employé comme tel.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai une pitite question pour le M2000. Une fois verrouillé un contact, je n'arrive pas à délocker pour en sélectionner un autre. Normalement c'est la touche "Backspace" (j'ai vérifié dans les options aussi), mais ça ne fait rien. Une idée ?

Merci.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Trouvé, c'est la touche "Backspace" qui ne marche pas. Elle est bien affectée, mais ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai dû attribuer une autre touche.

Edit : 1er tir missile réussi en entraînement, grand moment de bonheur  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> A propos du f14, ils avaient annoncé qu'ils feraient le F14 B (avec possibilité A/S) dans un second temps, donc, c'est normal pour le pod lantirn (Perso, j'ai toujours cru que le f14 n'était qu'un pur intercepteur)


Je crois qu'il sera absent des 2 versions. Je te retrouve ça.EDIT: je ne trouve plus ce que j'avais lu, mais récemment il y a eu un "peut-être, une fois qu'on aura fait tout le reste" : https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...4&postcount=50

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je crois qu'il sera absent des 2 versions. Je te retrouve ça.EDIT: je ne trouve plus ce que j'avais lu, mais récemment il y a eu un "peut-être, une fois qu'on aura fait tout le reste" : https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...4&postcount=50





> That said; the LANTIRN upgrade (and in particular, the PTID and associated system upgrades) are a huge undertaking. 
> We've decided that it's unfeasible for the initial release and have not made a projection beyond that as of yet.
> 
> Yes; most of the U.S. combat operations involved the LANTIRN, but we're not really simulating the OEF and OIF. We're simulating a cold war gone hot situation where the Tomcat was in its' A2A element.
> The Tomcat, like it or not, was primarily a fleet defence interceptor.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> ...


https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...2&postcount=82

----------


## Sigps220

Malheureusement la position sur le F14 est assez compréhensible. A mon avis, on commence à toucher les limites de ce qu'il est actuellement possible de simuler de manière raisonnable dans un jeu "grand public". 
Les appareils réels se sont considérablement complexifiés et reproduire cette complexité nécessite de rassembler des ressources de plus en plus importantes. Sachant qu'en parallèle, plus l'avion est récent moins il existe de sources d'information. Le F14 n'est plus en service dans l'USN, mais le pod Lantirn est toujours utilisé. 
Sachant qu'en plus la base de joueur n'est malheureusement pas extensible, voir même qu'elle tend à se réduire. Déjà parce que le budget n'est pas extensible et ensuite par ce type d'avion peut ne pas intéresser certaines personnes car trop difficile à piloter (notamment la phase d'appontage plus complexe). 

Bref, la décision de Heartblue n'est pas vraiment supprenante, d'autant qu'ils doivent avoir un gros travail à faire sur la modélisation du multicrew. Le multicrew humain est "simple" à réaliser, mais je suis curieux de savoir comment restituer un multicrew avec une IA. L'essence du multicrew c'est une collaboration entre les 2 pilotes, comment restituer cela avec un partenaire virtuel ?

----------


## yuushiro

Bon quand est-ce que ED (et les éditeurs tiers) vont basculer les modules (M2000C, Map Nevada, etc (tous les modules en bêta depuis 1an au moins) en version release ?
J'ai l'impression que plus on avance et plus les modules restent en l'état; même si on sait que le rythme de développement est tout de même assez lent.

Je me lasse du Huey et du A10C, j'aimerai bien me relancer sur un autre appareil sympa (et qui soit pas tout buggé...)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Malheureusement la position sur le F14 est assez compréhensible. A mon avis, on commence à toucher les limites de ce qu'il est actuellement possible de simuler de manière raisonnable dans un jeu "grand public". 
> Les appareils réels se sont considérablement complexifiés et reproduire cette complexité nécessite de rassembler des ressources de plus en plus importantes. Sachant qu'en parallèle, plus l'avion est récent moins il existe de sources d'information. Le F14 n'est plus en service dans l'USN, mais le pod Lantirn est toujours utilisé. 
> Sachant qu'en plus la base de joueur n'est malheureusement pas extensible, voir même qu'elle tend à se réduire. Déjà parce que le budget n'est pas extensible et ensuite par ce type d'avion peut ne pas intéresser certaines personnes car trop difficile à piloter (notamment la phase d'appontage plus complexe). 
> 
> Bref, la décision de Heartblue n'est pas vraiment supprenante, d'autant qu'ils doivent avoir un gros travail à faire sur la modélisation du multicrew. Le multicrew humain est "simple" à réaliser, mais je suis curieux de savoir comment restituer un multicrew avec une IA. L'essence du multicrew c'est une collaboration entre les 2 pilotes, comment restituer cela avec un partenaire virtuel ?


La Lantrin est deja présent sur l'A-10C, je pense que le soucis effectivement est dans la modélisation de tout ce qu'il y a à faire pour les versions avant 1990 du F-14 (et puis quand le F-18 sera sorti, même avec le Lantrin le F-14 sera moins utile pour l'attaque au sol, donc autant avoir la version top gun pour escorter les F-18 ^^)




> Bon quand est-ce que ED (et les éditeurs tiers) vont basculer les modules (M2000C, Map Nevada, etc (tous les modules en bêta depuis 1an au moins) en version release ?
> J'ai l'impression que plus on avance et plus les modules restent en l'état; même si on sait que le rythme de développement est tout de même assez lent.
> 
> Je me lasse du Huey et du A10C, j'aimerai bien me relancer sur un autre appareil sympa (et qui soit pas tout buggé...)


Pas tout de suite, je te conseillerai de passer ta version steam de DCS en version classique (normalement, il n'y a aucun problème avec tes clés, mais du site de DCS vers Steam, n'est pas possible) ce qui te permettra de pouvoir avoir les modules en béta (à vue de nez, je dirai sorti du Nevada en version finale, pas avant la sortie de la 2.5, donc pas avant la fin de l'année et idem pour le 2000 quand le Harrier sortira

----------


## BorisDeviant

Grosses promos sur les Il-2 :

- Battle of Moscow passe de 50 à 30 $ (edition standard) et de 80 à 48 $ (edition premium)

- Battle of Stalingrad passe de 50 à 25 $ (edition standard) et de 80 à 40 $ (edition premium)

De mémoire, valable de tout de suite jusqu'au 15/04

----------


## Bopnc

A ce sujet, je voulais vous poser la question parce je compte en prendre un pour tester leur implémentation VR (sortie la semaine prochaine, théoriquement) : est ce que vous en conseillez un plutôt que l'autre ? A part les trucs évidents (secteurs différents, neige VS pas de neige), qu'est ce qui les différencie principalement ?

----------


## Flappie

Moscou étant sortie plus récemment, elle vaut peut-être plus le coup.
Mais si tu veux du monde en multi, je pense que Stalingrad est un meilleur choix (une partie de la communauté a fui avant la sortie de Moscou, j'en fais partie).

----------


## Bopnc

Ok, merci. 

C'était quoi déjà les raisons du désamour des simmers pour ce jeu ? Le modèle économique et les unlocks d'avions ? C'est ça ?

----------


## jeanba

> Ok, merci. 
> 
> C'était quoi déjà les raisons du désamour des simmers pour ce jeu ? Le modèle économique et les unlocks d'avions ? C'est ça ?


Les unlocks et le caractère de pourri d'un développeur

Je m'y suis remis il y a 2-3 mois, et BoS est vraiment sympa

----------


## BorisDeviant

Manque quand même une partie campagne un peu plus développée. Parce qu'en l'état y'a aucun lien, c'est un gros générateur de missions aléatoires dans le seul but de grind et de débloquer des appareils.

Pourtant la campagne solo de RoF était (dans mes lointains souvenirs) beaucoup plus immersive.

----------


## Flappie

> Ok, merci. 
> 
> C'était quoi déjà les raisons du désamour des simmers pour ce jeu ? Le modèle économique et les unlocks d'avions ? C'est ça ?


Je ne peux que te donner mon propre ressenti, qui est essentiellement basé  sur la comparaison IL2: Cliffs of Dover "CloDo" / IL2: Battle of Stalingrad "BoS".

Réalisme :
A mes yeux, CloDo a été le premier simu WWII à simuler de façon convaincante les sensations du pilote dans le cockpit : procédures de démarrage complète des appareils, gestion complexe du radiateur au sol et en vol (ex: ne pas oublier de le fermer en piqué sur certains appareils) qui peut mener à la destruction progressive du moteur en cas d'oubli (y'a du vécu...), et modèle de dégâts infligeant des pannes diverses et variées. 
BoS est sorti plusieurs années après et a complètement délaissé cet aspect. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est aujourd'hui, mais je me souviens que je n'avais pas besoin de gérer les radiateurs, par exemple. Le démarrage des appareils dans BoS est automatique, sans possibilité de les faire manuellement.

Graphismes :
En vue externe, BoS est très réussi visuellement. Mais à bord de ses avions, quand je jette un oeil dans mes 3h / 9h, je suis toujours peiné de voir la faible définition des textures des ailes. C'est pas bien grave, mais ça fait partie de ce qui me déçoit dans le jeu.
CloDo a très mal commencé graphiquement (bugs visuels), mais les moddeurs de la Team Fusion ont corrigé beaucoup de choses, et ont même introduit un truc bien sympa : l'éclat des appareils quand ils sont éclairés par le soleil. Ça permet de les voir de loin, et donc de favoriser la survenance des combats.

Période / théâtre représentés : 
CloDo a pour lui la mer, la France (je ne connaissais pas la géographie du nord de la France avant ce jeu, et maintenant je rêve de survoler la baie de Somme pour de vrai), l'Angleterre, et beaucoup de grosses villes joliment modélisées (carte ici).
La ville de Stalingrad est hélas en ruines dans BoS (contexte historique), et c'est aussi -de mémoire- la seule ville importante de la carte. Je trouve donc la map morne, plate et je m'y perds très facilement, particulièrement en hiver.


Malgré tous les défauts que j'ai trouvés à BoS, j'ai tenté de m'y mettre sérieusement à plusieurs reprises, en multijoueurs, mais je n'ai jamais vraiment accroché.


EDIT: Puisque RockOla cite RoF, voilà un jeu que j'ai vraiment apprécié, malgré la période ! Je ne suis pas fan de chasse, et les bombardiers étaient vraiment patauds à cette époque de la conquête de l'Espace, mais j'ai tout de même quelques excellents souvenirs du jeu. La carte est... hmmm...  ::wub::  et le feeling des avions en bois/tissu est énorme !! J'ai presque envie de le relancer, tiens. Eh bien, je n'ai pas retrouvé cette joie en volant sur BoS.

----------


## BorisDeviant

Je confirme que sous BoS, au moins en mode Expert, la gestion des radiateurs est indispensable. Je l'ai appris à mes dépens en Pe-2 lors de ma première descente au retour vers la base, quand j'ai oublié de désactiver le mode Supercharger Stage 2 (mode qui permet d'augmenter la pression d'admission au dela de 2 000m d'altitude).

 ::ninja::

----------


## jeanba

Dans BoS, il n'y a pas de démarrage manuel, mais la gestion des radiateurs, du mélange, du pas d'hélice ... sont indispensables, sous peine de finir à pied

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Manque quand même une partie campagne un peu plus développée. Parce qu'en l'état y'a aucun lien, c'est un gros générateur de missions aléatoires dans le seul but de grind et de débloquer des appareils.


PWCG et les campagnes scriptées améliorent bien les choses

----------


## Flappie

> Je confirme que sous BoS, au moins en mode Expert, la gestion des radiateurs est indispensable.





> Dans BoS, il n'y a pas de démarrage manuel, mais la gestion des radiateurs, du mélange, du pas d'hélice ... sont indispensables, sous peine de finir à pied


Wabon ? Heureux de l'apprendre. Ça doit faire bien longtemps que je n'ai pas lancé le jeu, mais je n'ai pas souvenir que ça avait une quelconque importance à la sortie du jeu.

----------


## jeanba

> Wabon ? Heureux de l'apprendre. Ça doit faire bien longtemps que je n'ai pas lancé le jeu, mais je n'ai pas souvenir que ça avait une quelconque importance à la sortie du jeu.


Le point positif, c'est que ça permet de profiter de zolis effets sonores

----------


## McKane

Hello les pilotes !

j'ai vue que DCS est compatible VR : il y en a qui ont testé ?

je viens de télécharger DCS et je n'ais pas envie de ressortir le track ir de derrière je ne sais combien de carton ^^

----------


## Flappie

Salut à toi ! Le sieur ackboo avait testé la VR sous DCS quand elle y avait été intégrée (il y a plus d'un an, donc). Il s'était dit impressionné par la qualité de l'immersion, mais déplorait la faible définition de l'Oculus Rift qui empêchait de lire certaines infos (HUD, notamment).

----------


## McKane

Merci bien 
J'essaierai demain soir avec la VR pour voir ,sinon je ressortirais le trackir

----------


## Bopnc

> Hello les pilotes !
> 
> j'ai vue que DCS est compatible VR : il y en a qui ont testé ?
> 
> je viens de télécharger DCS et je n'ais pas envie de ressortir le track ir de derrière je ne sais combien de carton ^^


J'avais donné un avis sur le topic VR il y a quelques temps.

Par contre si tu essaye DCS il faut impérativement jouer en 2.0. C'est sur cette version qu'ils ont ajouté tous les petits trucs qui améliorent énormément le confort de jeu (gestion des temps de chargements, du pointeur, du zoom, etc...). 


Merci à tous pour vos réponses sur il2. Je vais prendre le stalingrad pour voir ce que ça donne en VR, je verrais si ça vaut le coup de se pencher sur sa "suite" après.

----------


## pollux 18

La série des Batlles of ...  (BOS,BOM et bientôt BOK) ne forme en faite qu'un seul et même jeu mais avec des théâtres d'opération différents. Le gros avantage de cette formule, c'est que les 3 opus de la série bénéficient simultanément du contenu et des fonctionnalités supplémentaires de chaque patch. Ainsi le jeu a beaucoup évolué au fil du temps et de nombreux de fonctionnalités ont été rajouté depuis comme la gestion de nombreux paramètre moteur. Ce n'est peut être pas aussi poussé que Clodo mais il y a déjà de quoi faire...  ::siffle::  

Les soucis des débuts de BOS vient surtout de la gestion bancal de son ancien manager et de ces choix absurdes comme: 
- La présence d'unlock pour débloquer de nouvelles skins et de nouvelles armes.
- Une campagne solo inintéressante au possible.
- Des paramètres graphiques absent.
- L'impossibilité d'héberger une mission multi depuis son PC 
- Un moteur graphique en DX 9 et limité à 32 bits
- l'absence de support de mod comme sur ROF avec le mod On

Bref beaucoup de chose qui ont contribué à déplaire aux joueurs. 

Heureusement, depuis septembre 2016, Jason (le producteur de ROF) a repris les reines et tente de corriger les orientations maladroite du jeu. Ainsi depuis cette prise de pouvoir, les patchs n'ont cessé d'améliorer les choses, comment l’abandon des unlocks, le passage du moteur graphique en 64 bits et DX 11, l'augmentation du choix des settings, etc...  

La feuille de route pour la sortie de Kuban nous réservent encore de belle surprise: 

- DX11  --> sortie
- VR Support
- New Career for Kuban, Moscow, Stalingrad
- Scripted Campaign Game Mode  --> sortie
- CO-OP Multiplayer Game Mode
- Air Marshall and Field Marshall modes for MP
- In-Game Model-Viewer
- Mods On/Off Mode
- Support for Tacview
- Rear View Mirrors
- Re-vamped Triple Monitor Support
- External Gauges API for app makers
- Ability for Players to Import Vehicles and Objects
- SDK for Vehicles, Buildings, Boats and other Objects
- Custom Graphics Settings Options

http://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic/...n/#entry385578

Bref ça va dans le bon sens  :;): 

Un point très intéressant en multi, quelques soit l'opus que tu possèdes, tu auras accès à toutes les cartes sur les serveurs aussi bien celle de BOS,BOM et bientôt BOK. Pas de limitation à ce niveau depuis peu, merci MR Jason...  ::):  


Un petit résumé de l'état actuel de BO. sur C6: http://www.checksix-fr.com/il2-battl...om-bok-kesako/

Sinon pour info ROF est aussi en promo en ce moment: https://riseofflight.com/store/

----------


## Bopnc

> - Une campagne solo inintéressante au possible.
> - L'impossibilité d'héberger une mission multi depuis son PC 
> 
> A venir :
> - CO-OP Multiplayer Game Mode


Mais, euh, ça veut dire qu'il faut impérativement jouer en multi PvP pour que ça soit cool ? Je pensais y jouer tranquille avec un pote moi...  ::sad::

----------


## Genchou

> Hello les pilotes !
> 
> j'ai vue que DCS est compatible VR : il y en a qui ont testé ?
> 
> je viens de télécharger DCS et je n'ais pas envie de ressortir le track ir de derrière je ne sais combien de carton ^^


J'ai testé oui ! C'était pas mal, cependant moins "bluffant" que dans d'autres jeux (Elite par exemple), ce serait dur à expliquer mais visuellement les effets de profondeurs et l'immersion sont moins "concrets". De même, à mes yeux l'effet de grille des casques de VR est beaucoup plus dérangeant dans DCS qu'ailleurs. Je trouve que c'est un effet qui rappelle constamment qu'on est dans un jeu, en train de regarder un écran et sur DCS qui se veut réaliste ça me ruinait énormément l'immersion.

----------


## Flappie

*Pour les heureux possesseurs du MiG-21Bis de DCS, et pour eux seulement,* sachez que la màj de la version stable -dispo ce weekend- contient un patch StarForce pour ce module. Et _Leatherneck/Magnitude 3 LLC_ a concocté une petite procédure -assez tordue- rien que pour vous : https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...85&postcount=1


Je résume pour les non-anglophones et autres feignasses. Notez qu'il y a deux images utiles à la fin du PDF linké plus haut.




> Ce vendredi 7 avril, les 3 versions de DCS vont être mises à jour. La màj contient notamment un patch pour le StarForce du MiG-21Bis.
> 
> Nous vous recommandons de suivre les étapes suivantes avant de procéder à la mise à jour.
> 
> Commencez par vous situer ci-dessous :
> 
> 1. Vous n'avez q'une seule version de DCS installée
> 2. Vous avez deux versions installées (exemple : la stable et l'alpha 2.0)
> 3. Vous avez les 3 versions installées (la stable, la beta et l'alpha 2.0)
> ...

----------


## McKane

Merci 
Aller j'enfile mon casque et je décolle.

Est-ce une si mauvaise idée d'avoir dcs par Steam ? (Mon cas)

----------


## Flappie

Si tu n'es pas intéressé par les open beta, tu peux rester sur Steam (exemple : le Mirage 2000C n'est pas encore dispo sur Steam). Il y a plus souvent des promos sur la standalone, mais si tu n'as pas la fièvre acheteuse, tu survivras.

De toute façon, tu es libre de passer à la standalone quand tu le souhaites. Il fait juste garder en tête que les modules de la standalone ne peuvent migrer vers Steam.

----------


## McKane

J'y viendrai sûrement plus tard alors  :;): 
Bon j'arrive à démarrer décoller et atterrir​ ! Énorme et pas facile mais tellement bien ressenti avec le VR . Sûrement meilleur apprentissage au début

PS: si jamais vous passez sur mumble et que vous avez des heures perdues pour former(ou rigoler) un petit nouveau je suis sur mumble tous les soirs (là par exemple) n'hésitez à me taper sur l'épaule je suis sur le jeu mais dans le channel sonic

----------


## Flappie

> PS: si jamais vous passez sur mumble et que vous avez des heures perdues pour former(ou rigoler) un petit nouveau je suis sur mumble tous les soirs (là par exemple) n'hésitez à me taper sur l'épaule je suis sur le jeu mais dans le channel sonic


Je vais pas trop pouvoir avant une semaine (wacances !), mais je veux bien t'accompagner par la suite. Tu voles en TF-51D ou en Su-25T ?

----------


## pollux 18

> Mais, euh, ça veut dire qu'il faut impérativement jouer en multi PvP pour que ça soit cool ? Je pensais y jouer tranquille avec un pote moi...


Pour le moment, il n'est effectivement pas possible d'héberger "facilement" une partie multi depuis son PC. 
Cette fonctionnalité pourtant indispensable fait heureusement partie des plans de développement planifié par Jason pour la sortie de Battle of Kuban d'ici fin 2017. Bien entendu les 3 opus bénéficieront simultanément de l'option. 

Pour info, le journal des dév N° 155 montre les premiers screens 3D du HS 129 









et la liste de son armement:

Two fuselage mounted 7.92mm machine guns MG 17, 1000 rounds per each.
Two fuselage mounted 15mm guns MG 151/15, 250 rounds per each. They can be replaced with 20 mm guns MG 151/20 with the same amount of ammo.
30mm drum-fed gun Mk 101 in the gun pod (30 rounds).
30mm belt-fed gun Mk 103 in the gun pod (80 rounds).
Four 7.92mm machine guns MG 17 in the gun pod, 1000 rounds per each.
Two SC 50 underwing bombs.
Four SC 50 underwing bombs.
SC 250 underbelly bomb.

Pour finir une petite vidéo du "BOS" jouant sur la version VR




On a pas fini de ce tordre le coup pour t'checker nos six...  ::siffle:: 


PS: Rappel concernant la nouvelle période de solde pour la série IL-2 BOS et BOM ainsi qu'avion Collector: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=197075

----------


## Bopnc

> Pour le moment, il n'est effectivement pas possible d'héberger "facilement" une partie multi depuis son PC. 
> Cette fonctionnalité pourtant indispensable fait heureusement partie des plans de développement planifié par Jason pour la sortie de Battle of Kuban d'ici fin 2017. Bien entendu les 3 opus bénéficieront simultanément de l'option.


Ok, merci pour cette info, je serais moins agressif pour faire plonger mon pote du coup.  :^_^: 





> Pour finir une petite vidéo du "BOS" jouant sur la version VR


C'est fou comme c'est pas vendeur vu de l'extérieur, c'est vraiment la malédiction de la VR.  ::P:

----------


## pollux 18

> C'est fou comme c'est pas vendeur vu de l'extérieur, c'est vraiment la malédiction de la VR.


Effectivement difficile de retranscrire de l'extérieur une sensation qui ne se ressent que de l’intérieur, c à d,  lunette sur le nez.

Je vous renvoie au test de l'Oculus sur C6: http://www.checksix-fr.com/oculus-ri...-les-simmeurs/

En gros, même si la technologie pêche encore trop sur certain aspect, l'expérience est suffisamment bluffante pour avoir du mal à revenir en arrière. C'est pour cela que je n'ai pas encore essayé, je me connais je risquerais de craquer...  ::siffle:: 

Je préfère encore patienter et attendre la prochaine génération de casque et son lot d'optimisations, améliorations, voir post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...t=425#p1579105

----------


## McKane

> Je vais pas trop pouvoir avant une semaine (wacances !), mais je veux bien t'accompagner par la suite. Tu voles en TF-51D ou en Su-25T ?


Oui pour le moment j'essaie de les maîtriser ensuite je pourrais en acheter d'autre (mais avant je passerais sur la version standalone pour avoir les mods en bêta)

Edit: faut que j'essaie le mustang

----------


## Algrael

Hallo les manchots! 
Salut McKane! :D

J'ai une petite question à propos matériel, j'ai un vieux Joystick Saitek 3D Cyborg d'une quinzaine d'années que j'aimerais remplacer. 
J'ai parcouru les liens de l'OP mais il me semble que le dossier n'ai pas été mis à jours depuis un moment. 
Mon point de départ, c'est que la nouvelle version du T16000M me fait de l'oeil avec sa manette des gaz, bref un hotas qui a pas l'air mal pour pas trop cher. Jouant à Elite, ça a l'air de bien correspondre. Mais je pense que si je me rééquipe, je vais surement avoir envie de relancer les Il2, Clodo ou BOS Family. 
Du coup ma question c'est, est ce que le T16000 fait le taffe pour du Warbird? 
Débat de base : T16000 vs X52 (X52 Pro)? 
Est ce que l'écart de prix avec un x56, se retrouve au niveau qualité de ce dernier? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !  :;):

----------


## McKane

> Hallo les manchots! 
> Salut McKane! :D
> 
> J'ai une petite question à propos matériel, j'ai un vieux Joystick Saitek 3D Cyborg d'une quinzaine d'années que j'aimerais remplacer. 
> J'ai parcouru les liens de l'OP mais il me semble que le dossier n'ai pas été mis à jours depuis un moment. 
> Mon point de départ, c'est que la nouvelle version du T16000M me fait de l'oeil avec sa manette des gaz, bref un hotas qui a pas l'air mal pour pas trop cher. Jouant à Elite, ça a l'air de bien correspondre. Mais je pense que si je me rééquipe, je vais surement avoir envie de relancer les Il2, Clodo ou BOS Family. 
> Du coup ma question c'est, est ce que le T16000 fait le taffe pour du Warbird? 
> Débat de base : T16000 vs X52 (X52 Pro)? 
> Est ce que l'écart de prix avec un x56, se retrouve au niveau qualité de ce dernier? 
> ...


Ayant élite dangerous je peux te dire que le x52 est top pour du Space , peut être pas le meilleur pour du simulateur en atmosphère vue qu'il n'a pas beaucoup de résistance dans le manche.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Perso j'ai un X52-Pro et il fait bien le boulot ! Je ne connais pas le T16000, donc je ne peux pas comparer, mais je suis très content de mon X-52. J'y joue sur BoS, DCS, Elite et Star Citizen.

----------


## Eek a mousse

J'hésite, entre Dover , BOS, BOM, et BOK..

*Douvre me semble plus beau non ? 
Sa mauvaise réputation de jeu truffé de bugs s'est-elle améliorée? 
Et d'un coté, les Spit contre les Emils me conviendrais mieux...

*BOS serait la base des IL2 "new gen" je suppose. La valeur sûr par défaut.

BOM pas trop regardé...

BOK pas encore sorti je crois...

Dans un premier temps, ce serait principalement pour faire des campagnes solo.. Dont j'ai cru comprendre qu'elles étaient bien plus petites, inintéressantes? sur ces versions là, que dans le pack " Tout en Un" du bon vieux  IL2 46.

Dover est isolé , mais est-ce que BOS, BOM, et BOK sont des addons d'un même .exe ? ou chacun est un stand alone ?

Merci  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

De mémoire, pour avoir BoM, il faut avoir BoS. Donc au pire, commence par celui-là. Niveau campagne solo, c'est pas le plus trippant, mais à priori il y a plusieurs campagnes fanmade solo scriptées dispo qui sont pas mal. Cela dit, perso, j'y joue qu'en solo et je m'amuse bien sur les escarmouches (c'est pas franchement évident  ::):  ).

Dover, peu pas comparer, je ne l'ai jamais essayé.

Sinon les gens, pitite question sur le M2000. J'ai du mal à lire l'altimètre du Mirage. La valeur du HUD et de l'instrument sont radicalement différentes de celle vue en fenêtre F10 par exemple. C'est genre la valeur est spécifiée en M et pas en Feet ou un truc du genre ?

C'était pour essayer d'estimer à quelle altitude commencer un bombardement CCIP (3000 Ft AGL recommandé, mais je ne vois pas comment vérifier en vol).

Mici !

----------


## pollux 18

Tu peux trouver Clodo à moins de 10€ sur Steam, à ce prix là tu ne risques pas grand choses.

Petit résumé:
Clodo sortie début 2011 a été un fiasco commercial retentissant dans le monde de la simulation, très ambitieux (trop pour l'époque !?), il est sortie truffé de bug et surtout pas fini. Les dév ont ensuite eu la bonne idée d'abandonner sont développement moins d'1 an après la sortie ce qui fait qu'on le trouve depuis pour pas cher un peu partout. Exemple (10€ sur Steam). 
Pourtant, une équipe de moddeur, la TF (Team Fusion) a tenté de prendre le relais pour essayé de corriger le maximum de bug possible. Et on peu dire qu'ils ont fait des miracles avec les moyens limités qu'ils avait avec pas moins de 4 patch majeurs. Malheureusement le dernier patch remonte à presque  2 ans...
Dernièrement et grâce au soutient du Manager de la série IL2 -BOS, le dénommé Jason, un accord vient d'être signé avec les membres de la TF pour continuer le développement de Clodo et de ces futures add-on (Tobrouk) en bénéficiant du code source du jeu. Du coup la TF devient une équipe professionnel dénommé TFS (Team Fussion Simulation). Les 4 patchs majeurs sont donc maintenant téléchargeable en un seul patch via Steam. 
La TFS a donc maintenant les mains libres pour améliorer encore Clodo et développer des suites... payantes. 

BOS, premier opus de la nouvelle série est actuellement en promo (25$ pour la version standard et 40$ pour la premium): https://il2sturmovik.com/store/battle-of-stalingrad/
BOM, deuxième opus de la série est aussi en promo (30$ la version standard et 48$ la version premium): https://il2sturmovik.com/store/battle-of-moscow/
BOK le troisième opus en développement est en partie dispo grâce au programme d'early acces (seulement certain avions pour le moment, la carte pour juillet 2017). La pré-commande propose un rabais de 20% soit la version premium à 70$ au lieu de 80$ lors de la sortie officielle en décembre 2017.

La série IL2 -battle of ... Stalingrad, Moscou et bientôt Kuban est issu du moteur de jeu de ROF (Rise of Flight), simulation de combat sur la WWI. Sortie en 2013 sous forme d'early acces, BOS est le premier opus de la série, les autres opus étant des add-ons. C'est donc un seul et même jeu avec des théâtres d'opération d'opération et des années différentes. 

Moins ambitieux à sortie que Clodo (pas de cockpit cliquable, moteur graphique en DX9), les développements a été entaché par certain choix douteux de la part des dév (unlock frustrant par exemple) qui ont contribué à déplaire à la communauté. Heureusement depuis septembre 2016, le fameux Jason à repris les reines du développement et la série repart vers la bonne direction. 
A savoir quand multi-joueur, quelques soit l'opus que tu possèdes, tu auras accès à toutes les cartes que propose les serveurs. 

Bon choix !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De mémoire, pour avoir BoM, il faut avoir BoS.


Seulement si tu le prend sur Steam, sur le site officiel, peut un porte.




> Niveau campagne solo, c'est pas le plus trippant, mais à priori il y a plusieurs campagnes fanmade solo scriptées dispo qui sont pas mal. Cela dit, perso, j'y joue qu'en solo et je m'amuse bien sur les escarmouches (c'est pas franchement évident  ).


Les 2 séries ne sont pas connu pour leur campagnes solo mais pour la séries des Battles of cela devrait changer avec la sortie de BOK qui offrira enfin une vrai campagne solo à chaque opus de la série.

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai parcouru les liens de l'OP mais il me semble que le dossier n'ai pas été mis à jours depuis un moment. 
> [...]
> Du coup ma question c'est, est ce que le T16000 fait le taffe pour du Warbird? 
> Débat de base : T16000 vs X52 (X52 Pro)? 
> Est ce que l'écart de prix avec un x56, se retrouve au niveau qualité de ce dernier?


Salut Agrael, les anciens KwiKwis sont "gelés" en attendant la nouvelle version des articles collaboratifs du projet Kickstarter de CPC. Mais promis, dès qu'on me met le nouvel outil dans les mains, je rafraichirai tout ça.

J'ai utilisé un T16000M non-HOTAS pendant quelques années, et j'étais très content du stick : il n'a pour ainsi dire pas de zone morte, n'est ni trop dur, ni trop mou, et est très précis. Aucun frottement à déplorer. Je lui trouve quand même trois défauts :

1. les gaz sont délicats à gérer (moignon en plastique ridicule imprécis au possible), 
2. seul un des deux groupes de 6 boutons à la base du stick étaient utilisables, l'autre main étant utilisée pour tenir le stick (ça s'explique facilement : le stick est pensé pour être utilisé par un droitier comme par un gaucher),
3. il n'est pas évident de dissocier les fameux 6 boutons au toucher, ce qui rend leur utilisation difficile sans quitter l'écran des yeux... parfois, il n'en faut pas plus pour perdre sa cible.

Voici ce qu'apport, à mes yeux (et sans l'avoir testé) la version HOTAS :

a. L'apport du HOTAS supprime le premier défaut, et amoindri le second défaut (la poignée des gaz apporte des boutons/axes supplémentaires, et Thrustmaster a même conservé le moignon en bas du stick, qui peut servir à autre chose).
b. Les 12 boutons ont été revus : ils semblent plus facilement dissociables tactilement (6 boutons "creux", 6 boutons avec picots façon Braille).

En comparaison, le X-52 ne coûte que 15 euros de plus, et le 85 euros de plus. Le X-55 semble, lui, avoir été retiré des ventes par Logitech, son nouveau taulier. A priori, il l'a mérité.
Personnellement, et vu les retours des uns et des autres, je te conseillerais plutôt le X-52, sauf si tu n'aimes pas son aspect "sapin de Noël".




> J'hésite, entre Dover , BOS, BOM, et BOK..
> 
> *Douvre me semble plus beau non ? 
> Sa mauvaise réputation de jeu truffé de bugs s'est-elle améliorée? 
> Et d'un coté, les Spit contre les Emils me conviendrais mieux...
> 
> *BOS serait la base des IL2 "new gen" je suppose. La valeur sûr par défaut.
> 
> BOM pas trop regardé...
> ...


Les moddeurs de la Team Fusion ont beaucoup bossé sur Dover, et ont retiré une grosse partie des bugs. Et comme ils viennent de se faire livrer le code source, les choses vont encore s'améliorer.  ::): 

En solo, je ne sais pas quoi penser de Dover et BoX, par contre (je joue surtout en multi).

Édit: J'ai dit des bêtises sur Bok/Bom.

Édit 2 pour MirabelleBenou :
Dans le pit du Mirage, tout est en pieds (hud comme instrument). Le Hud peut afficher l'alti baro ou radar (switch en dessous). Si tu veux changer le type d'alti affiché en vue F10, c'est dans les options générales du jeu.

----------


## Bacab

> En comparaison, le X-52 ne coûte que 15 euros de plus, et le 85 euros de plus. Le X-55 semble, lui, avoir été retiré des ventes par Logitech, son nouveau taulier. A priori, il l'a mérité.
> Personnellement, et vu les retours des uns et des autres, je te conseillerais plutôt le X-52, sauf si tu n'aimes pas son aspect "sapin de Noël".


Est-ce que quelqu'un a un retour sur les périphériques de VKB ?

----------


## Algrael

> Salut Agrael, les anciens KwiKwis sont "gelés" en attendant la nouvelle version des articles collaboratifs du projet Kickstarter de CPC. Mais promis, dès qu'on me met le nouvel outil dans les mains, je rafraichirai tout ça.
> 
> J'ai utilisé un T16000M non-HOTAS pendant quelques années, et j'étais très content du stick : il n'a pour ainsi dire pas de zone morte, n'est ni trop dur, ni trop mou, et est très précis. Aucun frottement à déplorer. Je lui trouve quand même trois défauts :
> 
> 1. les gaz sont délicats à gérer (moignon en plastique ridicule imprécis au possible), 
> 2. seul un des deux groupes de 6 boutons à la base du stick étaient utilisables, l'autre main étant utilisée pour tenir le stick (ça s'explique facilement : le stick est pensé pour être utilisé par un droitier comme par un gaucher),
> 3. il n'est pas évident de dissocier les fameux 6 boutons au toucher, ce qui rend leur utilisation difficile sans quitter l'écran des yeux... parfois, il n'en faut pas plus pour perdre sa cible.
> 
> Voici ce qu'apport, à mes yeux (et sans l'avoir testé) la version HOTAS :
> ...


Merci pour ton retour. 
J'avais bien compris ça pour les guides, mais ils restent utiles pour prise de connaissance ! 

Je savais que le X55 avait été retiré de la vente, c'est pour ça que je citais le X56, qui lui l'est toujours!  :;): 
J'ai toujours entendu que du bien des X52, sauf l'aspect très cheap, qui apparemment a été corrigé avec la version pro. 
Le soucis que j'ai également avec le X52, c'est que j'ai l'impression que le manche est petit et fin par rapport au T16000 et ayant des mains assez grandes, j'ai un peu des doutes sur le confort. 
Mais surtout la mollesse, d'après votre tableau, du stick un peu rédhibitoire pour du warbird non? 

Justement à propos des touches, le throttle du T16000 a l'air d'en proposer (beucoup) plus que celui du X52, chose qui m'intéresse pas mal.

----------


## McKane

Bon j'arrive bien à décoller/voler/atterrir avec le su-25t  le mustang c'est pas encore ça . j'y arrive sans me crasher mais (apres 10 minutes pour le démarrer ^^ ) j'ai un peut de mal à ne pas faire de rebond à atterrissage . et la TRIM est impossible à régler avec la vr sur celui là (contrairement au su 25 sur lequel j'y arrive bien)

Quand je croiserai un pilote dans mumble j'aurais plusieurs questions à lui poser  :;):

----------


## Eek a mousse

Merci Pollux pour la récap  :;):  

De la campagne solo à suivre sur les 3 théâtres des Bo , c'est une bonne idée je pense.
Une simu de vol donne tout son potentiel en multijoueur, mais je trouve quand même dommage qu'on va toujours de plus en plus sur le only multi. ( comme pour les FPS par exemple , qui négligent le solo de plus en plus )

----------


## war-p

> Salut Agrael, les anciens KwiKwis sont "gelés" en attendant la nouvelle version des articles collaboratifs du projet Kickstarter de CPC. Mais promis, dès qu'on me met le nouvel outil dans les mains, je rafraichirai tout ça.
> 
> J'ai utilisé un T16000M non-HOTAS pendant quelques années, et j'étais très content du stick : il n'a pour ainsi dire pas de zone morte, n'est ni trop dur, ni trop mou, et est très précis. Aucun frottement à déplorer. Je lui trouve quand même trois défauts :
> 
> 1. les gaz sont délicats à gérer (moignon en plastique ridicule imprécis au possible), 
> 2. seul un des deux groupes de 6 boutons à la base du stick étaient utilisables, l'autre main étant utilisée pour tenir le stick (ça s'explique facilement : le stick est pensé pour être utilisé par un droitier comme par un gaucher),
> 3. il n'est pas évident de dissocier les fameux 6 boutons au toucher, ce qui rend leur utilisation difficile sans quitter l'écran des yeux... parfois, il n'en faut pas plus pour perdre sa cible.
> 
> Voici ce qu'apport, à mes yeux (et sans l'avoir testé) la version HOTAS :
> ...


T16000 Qui survit encore d'ailleurs, même s'il il galère avec le palonnier et la manette des gaz qui est imprécise aux extrémités.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci Flappie, effectivement, en vue F10 je suis bien en mètres. C'est couillon qu'ils parlent en mètres dans les vidéos tuto, faut faire la conversion  ::): 

Bon j'arrive à bombarder + ou - avec précision avec le Mirage, plus qu'à réussir à le faire atterrir sans me crasher :D

----------


## Flappie

> Je savais que le X55 avait été retiré de la vente, c'est pour ça que je citais le X56, qui lui l'est toujours! 
> J'ai toujours entendu que du bien des X52, sauf l'aspect très cheap, qui apparemment a été corrigé avec la version pro. 
> Le soucis que j'ai également avec le X52, c'est que j'ai l'impression que le manche est petit et fin par rapport au T16000 et ayant des mains assez grandes, j'ai un peu des doutes sur le confort. 
> Mais surtout la mollesse, d'après votre tableau, du stick un peu rédhibitoire pour du warbird non?


Ah tiens, je l'avais complètement zappé, le X56 ! Je pensais à une erreur de frappe de ta part. Je ne sais pas si le problème du ressort du X55 a été corrigé sur le X56. Et ce dernier est très cher par rapport au T16000M HOTAS ! 

Effectivement, la série X52 est plutôt pensée pour les jets que pour les warbirds. Tu as raison, le T16000M HOTAS te tend les bras.




> T16000 Qui survit encore d'ailleurs, même s'il il galère avec le palonnier et la manette des gaz qui est imprécise aux extrémités.


Ravi de l'apprendre.  :;): 
Bah, de toute façon, le palo au stick, c'est pas le pied (si je puis dire) !

----------


## Algrael

> Ah tiens, je l'avais complètement zappé, le X56 ! Je pensais à une erreur de frappe de ta part. Je ne sais pas si le problème du ressort du X55 a été corrigé sur le X56. Et ce dernier est très cher par rapport au T16000M HOTAS ! 
> 
> Effectivement, la série X52 est plutôt pensée pour les jets que pour les warbirds. Tu as raison, le T16000M HOTAS te tend les bras.
> 
> 
> Ravi de l'apprendre. 
> Bah, de toute façon, le palo au stick, c'est pas le pied (si je puis dire) !


Merci pour les éclaircissements et les retours avisés !  :;):

----------


## Eek a mousse

J'ai choisi aussi le tout nouveau Hotas T16000. Que j'utilise sur Elite Dangerous , dont il est dédié.

Le stick est maintenant bien connu. Sobre , mais robuste et précis. ( manque une gâchette au petit doigts peut etre, et un 2eme chapeau chinois )

La manette des gaz sur rail est un vrai bonheur. On lui reproche souvent sa trop grande course, mais on s'y fait vite.
Le nombre et l'accés aux boutons est simplement tip-top. Avec une languette droite/gauche pouvant un peu servir à tout; palonnier à main, boutons supplémentaires , On/Off , etc??
Elle est en vente séparément au besoin.
Ce qui fait du Hotas T16 sans doute le meilleurs choix rapport qualité/prix/confort du marché.

----------


## war-p

Hmm, je vais peut être me la prendre en séparé... Sinon, pour le mirage, seule la distance radar est en m, tout le reste est en pieds.

----------


## jeanba

> J'hésite, entre Dover , BOS, BOM, et BOK..
> 
> *Douvre me semble plus beau non ?


C'est subjectif, mais BoS / BoM sont plus aboutis techniquement.
Après, c'est la steppe en automne / hiver contre la Manche et l'Angleterre



> Sa mauvaise réputation de jeu truffé de bugs s'est-elle améliorée?


Il est maintenant jouable 



> Et d'un coté, les Spit contre les Emils me conviendrais mieux...


C'est décisif.
Pour ma part, Stalingrad me passionne, mais je comprends qu'on puisse ne pas aimer 



> *BOS serait la base des IL2 "new gen" je suppose. La valeur sûr par défaut.


Pas du tout, ce serait plutôt un Rise Of Flight deuxième guerre mondiale



> BOM pas trop regardé...
> 
> BOK pas encore sorti je crois...
> 
> Dans un premier temps, ce serait principalement pour faire des campagnes solo.. Dont j'ai cru comprendre qu'elles étaient bien plus petites, inintéressantes? sur ces versions là, que dans le pack " Tout en Un" du bon vieux  IL2 46.
> 
> Dover est isolé , mais est-ce que BOS, BOM, et BOK sont des addons d'un même .exe ? ou chacun est un stand alone ?
> 
> Merci


Chacun est stand alone, mais ils peuvent être "mergés"

Pour BoS, les campagnes solos tierses parties sont pas mal.
Et PWCG, un générateur de campagne dynamique fait bien le job

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> C'est subjectif, mais BoS / BoM sont plus aboutis techniquement.


Je trouve malgré tout que le système de dégats et la balistique est clairement plus au point côté clodo ^^ 
mais oui graphiquement tout ça bos est au dessus

----------


## jeanba

> Je trouve malgré tout que le système de dégats et la balistique est clairement plus au point côté clodo ^^ 
> mais oui graphiquement tout ça bos est au dessus


Je parlais uniquement du terrain
Il y a quelques jours, je me suis fait un vol le long des rives de la Tamise dans CloDo et le long des rives de la Volga.
Certes, pour les monuments,et surtout après le passage de le Luftwaffe, Londres c'est plus beau, mais concernant les détails, le relief ..., BoS était beaucoup plus travaillé

----------


## Jasoncarthes

en effet là dessus ça ne fais pas un plie!
ceci dit team fusion travail dessus à la mano pour corrigé ça, on vois pas mal de correctif/ajout sur la dernière dev update  ::): 

enfin perso j'aimerais bien que tf ou bo s'occupe de la campagne d'italie ou bien sur pacifique!

----------


## Eek a mousse

*Cliff of Dover*

Je suis sur les réglages des boutons, et je vois que mon Spit d'essai à une fâcheuse tendance à virer à droite. Ma voiture aussi, mais elle c'est a cause d'un accident  ::): ..

Il y a une petite molette de compensation droite/gauche en dessous de la manivelle de trim haut/bas, mais aucun changement sur le ballotage de l'avion.
Du coup , comment je peux rectifier mon roulis permanent ? parce que redresser tout le temps au manche,  c'est pas vraiment jouable.

----------


## pollux 18

> enfin perso j'aimerais bien que tf ou bo s'occupe de la campagne d'italie ou bien sur *pacifique*!


Ça fait partie des projets d'1CGS après BOK: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/forum...er-assistance/

----------


## Monkee

Hello les canards volants,
Certains auront remarqué que je ne suis plus du tout actif sur le forum et malheureusement je ne vole plus non plus (par manque de temps et d'une install' fixe), je pense donc revendre mon matos en attendant des jours meilleurs.
Si vous pouviez m'aider à côter les différents éléments, ce serait super cool.  :;): 

J'ai à vendre :
- Thrustmaster Warthog (parfait état)
- extension pour Warthog/Cougar de 10cm par Sahaj (utilisé 2 fois)
- Saitek Pro Flight Combat Rudder Pedals (parfait état)
- Saitek Pro Flight Throttle Quadrant (utilisé 2 fois)
- MFD Cougar Pack de Thrustmaster (utilisé 2 fois)
- TrackIR 4 avec TrackClip Pro (utilisé une dixaine de fois).

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Flappie

@Eek a moose : Ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas mis la main sur le jeu, mais je crois que le roulis que tu décris est lié au couple du moteur, et qu'il ne se trime pas.

@Monkee :  :Emo:  Je regarde ça et je te dis.

----------


## Ashrak65

Bonsoir, j'avais testé il y a quelque temps ce jeu qui m'avait énormément séduit (avant de partir en formation pro pendant 1an) aujourd'hui je souhaiterai rejouer un peu. Doit-on acheter obligatoirement une map ? dans mon souvenir le terrain d'entrainement était gratuit.

----------


## Monkee

@Flappie : moi aussi je suis  ::cry::  mais je garde mon MSFBB2 sous le coude et je reviendrai !

----------


## Flappie

Salut Ashrack, tu parles de DCS ? Oui, la map Caucase est incluse dans le jeu gratuit, comme le sont les Su25T et TF51D.

----------


## pollux 18

Le patch 2.009 vient de sortir pour la série des I-2 Battle of ...  (BOS/BOM/BOK) et rend possible l'utilisation de la VR pour les 3 opus

http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=197137




> C'est fou comme c'est pas vendeur vu de l'extérieur, c'est vraiment la malédiction de la VR.


Une petite idée plus précise




 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Ashrak65

oui dsl effectivement je parle de dcs. J'ai téléchargé dcs 2.0.0 early access c'est peut être pour ça que le jeu ne me propose pas la map caucase (en même temps c'est marqué en gros NEVADA lol) . je pense qu'il fallait prendre la version 1.5 
Merci

----------


## Flappie

> oui dsl effectivement je parle de dcs. J'ai téléchargé dcs 2.0.0 early access c'est peut être pour ça que le jeu ne me propose pas la map caucase (en même temps c'est marqué en gros NEVADA lol) . je pense qu'il fallait prendre la version 1.5 
> Merci


Oui, c'est bien ça. Tu n'es pas le premier à te faire avoir.  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Salut Monkee, les prix suivants me paraissent honnêtes :

- Thrustmaster Warthog (parfait état) 315 € avec extension, ou 300 € sans (précise bien que le throttle est inclus, car le stick se vend aussi seul)
- Saitek Pro Flight Combat Rudder Pedals (parfait état) : 110 €
- Saitek Pro Flight Throttle Quadrant (utilisé 2 fois) 45 €
- MFD Cougar Pack de Thrustmaster (utilisé 2 fois) 55 €
- TrackIR 4 avec TrackClip Pro (utilisé une dixaine de fois). 115 €

Et si tu ne veux pas t'emmerder à tout vendre séparément, tu peux faire un prix pour le tout à 620 € fdpout.

Qu'en penses-tu ?

----------


## Monkee

Ca me semble parfait Flappie, merci beaucoup pour le coup de main.  :;): 

J'imagine que c'est ici ou sur checksix que j'ai le plus de chance de vendre tout ça ?

----------


## Flappie

N'oublie pas le Bon Coin, aussi.  :;):

----------


## Monkee

Tu mettrais les éléments séparés ou groupés sur leboncoin ?

----------


## DHP

> Tu mettrais les éléments séparés ou groupés sur leboncoin ?


Les deux ! Tu fais un prix au détails et après tu fais une ptite réduc pour l'ensemble dans la même annonce.

----------


## Monkee

Merci les amis.  :;):

----------


## DHP

Il y a Hardware.fr que je peux te conseillez aussi qui ont une section vente et qui est plutôt sérieuse.

----------


## McKane

@algrael viens faire tes courses  :;):

----------


## Algrael

> @algrael viens faire tes courses


J'ai vu McKane!  :;):  Hors budget malheureusement, mais merci quand même !

----------


## Flappie

@war-p : Un Warthog à 250 € dans ta région  :;):  https://www.leboncoin.fr/jeux_jouets...00.htm?ca=16_s

----------


## war-p

> @war-p : Un Warthog à 250 € dans ta région  https://www.leboncoin.fr/jeux_jouets...00.htm?ca=16_s


Arf, j'ai pas trop la tune en ce moment pour le moment...

----------


## McKane

j'ai pas rubber pedals d’ailleurs. je fais encore avec le x52

----------


## Flappie

Si ça te convient comme ça, tu n'as pas à en rougir. Personnellement, je ne m'en sortais pas avec le manche rotatif. C'est ce qui m'a poussé à acheter un G940 (ça et une grosse promo).

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Bos en vr chapeau c'est top j'ai hâte de pouvoir revenir sur clodo si ils font un boulot aussi bon!
reste le reticule peu pas visible je l'utilise pas je tire au jauger du coup :/

----------


## Herman Speed

Après avoir vu cette vidéo idiote de promotion pour ARMA 3 DLC Jets,
je suis dans l'expectative du DCS F18 + opérations aéronavales ! 
Si seulement DCS pouvait recréer un semblant de vie sur le pont d'un porte avion !  :Emo: 



Les cons !  ::lol::

----------


## Tugais

J'ai vu hier soir sur le forum de ED une capture d'écran d'un module en cours de développement et qui présentait justement un "crew" sur le pont. Je tâcherai de jeter un oeil sur le forum lors de ma prochaine visite pour trouver ça. - c'est le weekend, j'ai la flemme de me lancer dans la recherche immédiatement.

*Edit* : Je décline toute responsabilité en ce qui concerne le visionnage du lien présent dans ce message.

*Edit 2* : J'ai le coeur sur la main, j'y suis allé. Il s'agit du module concernant le F-14A/B. Voici la capture en question :

----------


## papagueff

Salut les canards, Deadzone et moi même avons décidé de relancer "les boulets air force" pour ce faire nous proposons une mission pour Lundi soir 17 Avril 2017 à 21h.
Vous êtes conviés à vous joindre à nous et nous rejoindre sur le TS des boulets.

http://www.bouletsairforce.fr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1849

espérant vous compter parmi nous.Amicalement.

Papagueff

----------


## jfamiens

Salut,

Petite question sur DCS ; je vois qu'il y a des promotions (Easter) sur des modules valables pour DCS 1.5 et DCS 2.0 - je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à une question toute bête sur le wiki : je suis en 1.5 et j'aimerai acheter un module qui est sur DCS 2.0, dois je avoir les 2 sur le disque dur ou puis je retrouver mes modules 1.5 sur DCS 2.0 ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Salut,
> 
> Petite question sur DCS ; je vois qu'il y a des promotions (Easter) sur des modules valables pour DCS 1.5 et DCS 2.0 - je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à une question toute bête sur le wiki : je suis en 1.5 et j'aimerai acheter un module qui est sur DCS 2.0, dois je avoir les 2 sur le disque dur ou puis je retrouver mes modules 1.5 sur DCS 2.0 ?


Le seul module spécialement DCS 2 est ne NTTR/Nevada (et la nromandie à venir), tout les autres sont compatible 1.5/2.0

----------


## Flappie

Salut jfamiens. Techniquement, il me semble que le module apparait deux fois sur ton disque, et occupe donc deux fois sa taille. En revanche, tu n'auras à le télécharger qu'une fois (les différentes versions utilisent leurs cousines comme des repositories).

----------


## jfamiens

> Salut jfamiens. Techniquement, il me semble que le module apparait deux fois sur ton disque, et occupe donc deux fois sa taille. En revanche, tu n'auras à le télécharger qu'une fois (les différentes versions utilisent leurs cousines comme des repositories).


Merci à toi (ainsi qu'à Empnicolas) pour la clarification

----------


## Flappie

Pour fêter le passage du brevet de pilote de Su-25T du sieur McKane, je vous propose de rejouer une de mes missions DCS demain mardi soir. RDV 21h sur le TS des Boulets (ou Mumble pour ceux qui n'ont pas l'adresse du TS).

*Brief de la mission Three Red Bases :*

L'armée Russe est en train de reprendre les terres que le traité de Montargis lui a confisqué. Elle a déjà reconquis les bases d'Anapa, Novorossiysk, et maintenant Krymsk. Sa prochaine cible sera certainement notre base de Krasnodar.

- Les Su-25T assureront comme d'habitude leur role de SEAD. Ils décolleront donc en priorité. Une fois cette tâche traitée, ils se mettront au service des autres groupes.
- Quand la couverture radar ENNEMIE aura été traitée, nos A-10C frapperont successivement les trois bases ENNEMIES.
- Deux convois blindés US feront route sur Krymsk. L'un d'eux sera escorté par nos Ka-50. Une fois Abinsk libérée, les Ka-50 nettoieront le sud de Krymsk, puis se dirigeront vers Novorossiysk en suivant la route qui leur est assignée.
- Nos chasseurs assureront la couverture aérienne en haute altitude.

*Slots :*

A-10C x 4
- DHP
- ze_droopy

Su-25T x 4
- McKane
- Flappie

Ka-50 x 4
- papagueff

UH-1H / Gazelle (au choix) x 2

Chasseurs (au choix) x 6
- war-p en M-2000C

----------


## DHP

Moi je suis intéressé. Par contre y a quelqu'un qui s'y connait bien dans l'A-10C pour accompagner ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Je vais essayer de venir demain soir! Donc en A-10 ça peut le faire.

----------


## papagueff

papagueff en KA50

----------


## war-p

Il y a du M2000 ? Il se pourrait que j'arrive à venir faire tour pour vous jouer un mauvais tour !

----------


## Flappie

> Il y a du M2000 ? Il se pourrait que j'arrive à venir faire tour pour vous jouer un mauvais tour !


Si c'est juste pour nous jouer un mauvais tour, tu te le gardes !  ::P: 
Oui, y'a évidemment de la place pour le Mirage (je sais, j'ai pas encore fait l'icône du Mirage).

----------


## DHP

En parlant de M2000. Je le vois en promo à 35€, il vaut le coup ?

----------


## Flappie

Réponse simple : on est plein de canards -et d'autruches- à l'avoir !  ::): 

Même si je n'aime pas beaucoup la chasse, je suis très heureux de l'avoir dans mon hangar... ne serait-ce parce que c'est une fidèle reproduction du bestiau qui a protégé nos cieux depuis ma naissance. Et puis il est extrêmement plaisant à faire voler.

Côté efficacité en chasse, il a beaucoup de prédateurs "longue portée" sur DCS (F-15C, MiG-29A/G, Su-27), mais une fois en combat rapproché, il est redoutable parce que très maniable.



EDIT: J'ai ajouté un ravitailleur pour ceux qui veulent faire mumuse après avoir bien défendu la zone. Y a-t-il besoin de lui assigner une fréquence particulière pour que vous puissiez le joindre, notamment en Mirage ? Je ne me souviens plus.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je confirme aussi, je l'ai aussi et j'aime beaucoup. Du coup, pour le trip, j'ai pris le F5-E avec les dernières promo pour aller jouer sur la map du Nevada. Et même sans faire de chasse, c'est super sympa de se balader avec ces bestios.

Le M2000 est pas (trop) dur à prendre en main au niveau de ces systèmes, ça reste assez abordable (si on compare au KA-50 ou pire, à l'A-10).

----------


## DHP

Honnêtement je le veux. J'essaie juste de trouver de l'aide dans la justification de ce module qui reste quand même chère (35€)  ::ninja:: . Mais j'avoue il donne grave envie et je crois que je vais craquer.

----------


## war-p

35e c'est donné  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Allez, je te poste quelques screens maison, et une vidéo de mon trip à Végas avec partizan, tu vas craquer :

----------


## DHP

Un mirage en vadrouille à Las Vegas  ::ninja:: .

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ca s'est déjà vu  ::): 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX-c9QNMF7M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC4kHweREZ8

----------


## Monkee

Vu que je ne suis plus trop ce topic, si certains sont intéressés par le matos que je vends, merci de continuer ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...ls-et-quadrant  :;):

----------


## DHP

Question subsidiaire, quel est l'ip du TS des boulets ?

----------


## Flappie

Je viens de t'envoyer tout ça par MP.  :;):

----------


## DHP

Rejoins. 

Bon j'ai pris le 2000C. Beaucoup de changement de hud en automatique sur ma première sortie rapide.


Edit: Droopy et war-p vous passez ce soir ?

----------


## war-p

Arf changement de dernière minute pour moi  ::|:  J'ai pas pu décoller... Une prochaine fois j'espère.

----------


## McKane

Superbe mission de la part de flappie !
Pour une première sortie/soirée avec vous tous ça aura été très plaisant et je ne demande qu'à en refaire.

PS: dispo pour du petit coop 3 fois par semaine + 1 grosse soirée le mardi soir par exemple.  :;):

----------


## DHP

Merci à Flappie et Dusty pour la mission et l’accompagnement ainsi qu’aux autres qui faisaient la couverture ! 

Super mission, pas de crash pour ma part  ::ninja::  et les bombes ont fait mouches (sauf une CBU-105 dont les petits explosif individuelles ont surement été dévié par le vent! )

Ça manquaient surement de défense anti-aérienne pour notre part mais c’est aussi pas si mal pour une (nouvelle) première mission  :^_^: .

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Hello les canards!
La campagne francophone risque de faire son retour sous bos/bom on a droit a une sortie lundi prochain pour ceux que ça intéresse!
http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=454&t=197220

Je vais voler avec les obt ce soir en i16 histoire de me refaire la main si l'idée de vous faire le front de l'est en décapotable ça vous botte...  ::P:  (je m'y remet depuis qu'ils ont implémenté la vr  ::P:  )

----------


## Flappie

> Superbe mission de la part de flappie !





> Merci à Flappie et Dusty pour la mission et l’accompagnement ainsi qu’aux autres qui faisaient la couverture ! 
> [...]
> Ça manquaient surement de défense anti-aérienne pour notre part mais c’est aussi pas si mal pour une (nouvelle) première mission .


Merci et merci.  ::): 
Je confirme que cette mission n'était pas bien méchante pour l'attaque au sol... sauf pour les hélicos puisque certaines unités étaient planquées entre 4 bâtiments... c'est une vieille mission qu'on n'avait dû jouer qu'une fois que j'ai recyclé rapidement, 24h avant la soirée.

Promis, j'en ferai de nouvelles plus chiadées par la suite : partizan m'a beaucoup appris sur ce sujet. Mais d'ici l'été je n'aurais que le temps de remixer mes anciennes missions. J'ai bien noté que papagueff prenait le relai pour mardi prochain.  :;): 





> Hello les canards!
> La campagne francophone risque de faire son retour sous bos/bom on a droit a une sortie lundi prochain pour ceux que ça intéresse!
> http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=454&t=197220
> 
> Je vais voler avec les obt ce soir en i16 histoire de me refaire la main si l'idée de vous faire le front de l'est en décapotable ça vous botte...  (je m'y remet depuis qu'ils ont implémenté la vr  )


Ouais, j'étais super content d'apprendre que Mig reprenait du service ! J'essaye d'être là lundi prochain, je veux voir ce que ça donne. Inscrit en Ju-87.

----------


## DHP

Papagueff nous prépare un truc pour mardi prochain ? @Papagueff dit nous ce qu'on sort ! pour savoir si je m'entraîne sur le M2000-C !

----------


## strannix

Merci à tous pour la soirée et en particulier au chef d'orchestre Flappie. Petite pensée pour mes deux esclaves Colt 2/3... Bonne journée à vous

----------


## Flappie

Super.  ::): 
Peux-tu s'il te plait ajouter un groupe de 4 Su-25T pour les joueurs récents qui n'ont pas encore eu le temps/les moyens d'acheter des modules ?

----------


## DHP

J'arrive ps à lancer le moteur du Mirage.

J'ai la puissance au sol, j'ai activé les pompes. Je dois normalement appuyé sur un bouton rouge sous un cover mais je ne démarre pas. Mon idée c'est que ma manette des gaz n'est pas "OFF".

Voir l'image, la différence entre la vidéo (à droite) et moi (à gauche). Ma manette des gaz est physiquement le plus en recule possible mais ça ne suit pas dans le cockpit. J'ai essayé de mettre en avant puis en arrière pour essayer de reset mais rien n'y fait. une idée ? 




Edit: Problème réglé, il y a un bouton rouge à coté de la manette pour bien qu'elle soit en "idle".
.

----------


## DHP

> Salut à tous les Canards.
> une mission pour Mardi 25 Avril 2017 à 21h.
> Les appareils disponibles sont les suivants:
> 4x A10C
> 8x F15C
> 4x KA50
> 7x Mirage 2000C
> 
> Briefing le jour J. A vos joysticks les gars.


Dispo en A10C !

----------


## McKane

dispo en su-25T pour moi si possible ou alors faut que je m’entraîne sur le F15C 
préférence pour le su-25T pour le moment.

----------


## war-p

> J'arrive ps à lancer le moteur du Mirage.
> 
> J'ai la puissance au sol, j'ai activé les pompes. Je dois normalement appuyé sur un bouton rouge sous un cover mais je ne démarre pas. Mon idée c'est que ma manette des gaz n'est pas "OFF".
> 
> Voir l'image, la différence entre la vidéo (à droite) et moi (à gauche). Ma manette des gaz est physiquement le plus en recule possible mais ça ne suit pas dans le cockpit. J'ai essayé de mettre en avant puis en arrière pour essayer de reset mais rien n'y fait. une idée ? 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/5g2VZHc.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Faut pas toucher à la manette des gaz tant que tu n'as pas atteint 10% de puissance.

----------


## DHP

C’est bon j’ai réussi un démarrage hier soir.

J’ai fait un petit tour en Mirage 2k hier soir et ..  ::o:  . Décollage en vol rapide de je ne sais quelle base et full afterburner ! Après une grosse montée rapide + descente et full rodéo entre des montagnes j’ai tenu 7/8 minutes en PC avant d’entendre l’alarme « BINGO FUEL »  ::XD::  .. « oh merde le premier aéroport il est super loin.. » J’ai fini mon atterrissage avec 50kg et je suis tombé en panne sur le taxi  :Cigare: .

Bon venant du A10-C, ce M2k EST UNE MACHINE ! La vitesse.. Non c’est vraiment un bon module, et le Fly-by-wire… On dirait un jouet le truc. Tu places ton avion dans une direction et il y reste sans rechigner. J’ai pas encore vu l’autopilote mais je pense que l’utilité doit être limité et seulement utile sur de très longues distances (et pouvoir faire une sieste) car sinon faire 10km juste en plaçant l’avion à l’horizon ça marche très bien.

Faut que je regarde la capacité que le réservoir en plus peut offrir car là c’était vraiment court :D.

Sinon j’ai dû louper un truc sur ce que veut dire « mach », car j’étais à mach 1.2 en étant à 320kts en étant à haute altitude… J’ai rien compris à ce sujet.

----------


## papagueff

> Super. 
> Peux-tu s'il te plait ajouter un groupe de 4 Su-25T pour les joueurs récents qui n'ont pas encore eu le temps/les moyens d'acheter des modules ?


Je vais voir mais je maitrise pas très bien l’éditeur de missions. Les missions que je propose sont des missions téléchargeables sur DCS ou autres et je ne peux pas toujours les modifier.
Si tu veux jeter un coup d'oeil sur la mission elle est sur l'explorateur de fichiers dans le dossier Papagueff "mission complexe"

----------


## ze_droopy

> Sinon j’ai dû louper un truc sur ce que veut dire « mach », car j’étais à mach 1.2 en étant à 320kts en étant à haute altitude… J’ai rien compris à ce sujet.


Mach c'est la vitesse du son dans un fluide, ce n'est pas une vitesse figée. Elle diminue avec la température. Hors plus ton altitude augmente, plus la pression/température de l'air diminue, et la vitesse Mach avec.
Ce n'est donc pas anormal d'avoir une vitesse du son à 320 kts dès 15000 ft.

----------


## Flappie

> Bon venant du A10-C, ce M2k EST UNE MACHINE ! La vitesse.. Non c’est vraiment un bon module, et le Fly-by-wire… On dirait un jouet le truc. Tu places ton avion dans une direction et il y reste sans rechigner. J’ai pas encore vu l’autopilote mais je pense que l’utilité doit être limité et seulement utile sur de très longues distances (et pouvoir faire une sieste) car sinon faire 10km juste en plaçant l’avion à l’horizon ça marche très bien.
> 
> Faut que je regarde la capacité que le réservoir en plus peut offrir car là c’était vraiment court :D.


Bienvenue au club !  :Cigare: 
Ta conso s'affiche en vert tout à droite du cockpit.  :;):  Je trouve ça très utile, notamment pour tenir une formation.




> Je vais voir mais je maitrise pas très bien l’éditeur de missions. Les missions que je propose sont des missions téléchargeables sur DCS ou autres et je ne peux pas toujours les modifier.
> Si tu veux jeter un coup d'oeil sur la mission elle est sur l'explorateur de fichiers dans le dossier Papagueff "mission complexe"


OK, je l'édite, merci.


EDIT: euh... tu l'as trouvée où, cette mission ? Elle ne contient aucun script, il y a très peu d'opposition en chasse, il y a une trentaine de T-55 regroupé dans un pâté de maisons...
Tu ne veux pas en prendre une autre ?

----------


## DHP

> Mach c'est la vitesse du son dans un fluide, ce n'est pas une vitesse figée. Elle diminue avec la température. Hors plus ton altitude augmente, plus la pression/température de l'air diminue, et la vitesse Mach avec.
> Ce n'est donc pas anormal d'avoir une vitesse du son à 320 kts dès 15000 ft.


TIL.

----------


## war-p

> C’est bon j’ai réussi un démarrage hier soir.
> 
> J’ai fait un petit tour en Mirage 2k hier soir et ..  . Décollage en vol rapide de je ne sais quelle base et full afterburner ! Après une grosse montée rapide + descente et full rodéo entre des montagnes j’ai tenu 7/8 minutes en PC avant d’entendre l’alarme « BINGO FUEL »  .. « oh merde le premier aéroport il est super loin.. » J’ai fini mon atterrissage avec 50kg et je suis tombé en panne sur le taxi .
> 
> Bon venant du A10-C, ce M2k EST UNE MACHINE ! La vitesse.. Non c’est vraiment un bon module, et le Fly-by-wire… On dirait un jouet le truc. Tu places ton avion dans une direction et il y reste sans rechigner. J’ai pas encore vu l’autopilote mais je pense que l’utilité doit être limité et seulement utile sur de très longues distances (et pouvoir faire une sieste) car sinon faire 10km juste en plaçant l’avion à l’horizon ça marche très bien.
> 
> Faut que je regarde la capacité que le réservoir en plus peut offrir car là c’était vraiment court :D.
> 
> Sinon j’ai dû louper un truc sur ce que veut dire « mach », car j’étais à mach 1.2 en étant à 320kts en étant à haute altitude… J’ai rien compris à ce sujet.


Et encore, t'as pas testé le pilote auto pour atterrir, c'est une tuerie ce truc  :Bave:

----------


## papagueff

> Bienvenue au club ! 
> Ta conso s'affiche en vert tout à droite du cockpit.  Je trouve ça très utile, notamment pour tenir une formation.
> 
> 
> OK, je l'édite, merci.
> 
> 
> EDIT: euh... tu l'as trouvée où, cette mission ? Elle ne contient aucun script, il y a très peu d'opposition en chasse, il y a une trentaine de T-55 regroupé dans un pâté de maisons...
> Tu ne veux pas en prendre une autre ?


OK, je vais voir.

----------


## ze_droopy

Par miracle, j'ai une dispo ce soir, si il y en a qui veulent faire de la formation  ::):  (TS)

----------


## McKane

Bien sympa hier , je pensais pas dégommer du piéton ^^

Disponible pour ce soir si jamais il y en a qui veulent voler en multi.
Je continue la progression sur le su-25T et je suis en train de commencer avec le F15-C
Je serais sur le TS .   Et si jamais il y en a qui connaissent bien F15-C je ne dirais pas non pour une formation accélérée  :;):

----------


## papagueff

Mardi 25 Avril à 21h "Attaque sur Adler"  4 X 25T - 4 X A10c - 4 X KA50. description Les Géorgiens préparent une attaque sur Adler, la coalition France,Russie,Etats Unis sont présents. Leurs rôle,détruire les stocks de munitions des Géorgiens répartis sur la cote afin de briser leur logistique et les empêcher d'intervenir. Briefing spécifique pour chaque appareils, le jour J.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Flappie,la mission est dans le gestionnaire de fichiers, jettes y un coup d’œil, je pense que ça devrait convenir.

----------


## Flappie

Ah oui, c'est déjà mieux, merci.

----------


## Flappie

Lundi, je volerai en Ju87 sur BoM. Quelqu'un peut-il me former en 1h30 sur l'appareil ?

----------


## BorisDeviant

Oui, Chuck (p185)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-u...RwMDJVWGc/view

Mais le Ju87 c'est facile, y'a juste un truc à savoir : ça ne sert à rien d'essayer de rentrer le train après avoir décollé  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

J'ai déjà piloté le Ju-87 dans CloDo, mais j'ai besoin de me dérouiller en multi : ça fait longtemps que je ne vole plus qu'en chalumeau ou en tondeuse.
Merci quand même pour le guide de Chuck.

----------


## strannix

Présent pour mardi en A10C si possible, mais les 2 autres appareils ne me dérangent pas au cas ou.

----------


## McKane

su-25T pour ma part  :;): 

dispo aussi dimanche après midi pour un entrainement su25T si il y en a qui ont des missions coop en réserve  ::):

----------


## BorisDeviant

> J'ai déjà piloté le Ju-87 dans CloDo, mais j'ai besoin de me dérouiller en multi : ça fait longtemps que je ne vole plus qu'en chalumeau ou en tondeuse.
> Merci quand même pour le guide de Chuck.


Le truc c'est que n'importe quel guide, si bien rédigé soit-il (et c'est le cas du Chuck's) ne remplacera pas la pratique, surtout en ce qui concerne le bombardement en Gerard piqué.

Le principe est le suivant : 

- tu es à 4500m (altitude optimale pour avor le temps de t'ajuster sur ta cible)
- tu trouves ta cible et tu t'alignes à peu près sur celle-ci
- tu ouvres la trappes à tes pieds pour la voir arriver sous ton appareil (touche N par défaut)
- lorsqu'elle apparait, tu engages la sirène (MajG+S) et les aérofreins (MajD+ :B): 
- tu entames le Nelson piqué par un virage serré par la droite ou la gauche en fonction de ta position par rapport à la cible et l'éventuel mouvement de celle-ci
- gaz à 0
- tu essaies d'aligner ton réticule sur la cible à réticuler  ::siffle::  en vérifiant que tu te trouves bien entre 80° et 90° par rapport à l'horizon (il y a des marquages sur les vitres gauche et droite)
- à environ 500m tu largues la cargaison, tu désactives sirènes et aérofreins, remets les gazs doucement à fond, et dégages la zone

----------


## papagueff

> Le truc c'est que n'importe quel guide, si bien rédigé soit-il (et c'est le cas du Chuck's) ne remplacera pas la pratique, surtout en ce qui concerne le bombardement en Gerard piqué.
> 
> Le principe est le suivant : 
> 
> 
> 
> - *tu essaies d'aligner ton réticule sur la cible à réticuler*  en vérifiant que tu te trouves bien entre 80° et 90° par rapport à l'horizon (il y a des marquages sur les vitres gauche et droite)
> - à environ 500m tu largues la cargaison, tu désactives sirènes et aérofreins, remets les gazs doucement à fond, et dégages la zone


C'est pas beau de réticuler   ::siffle::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Quelques moments de solitude ce week-end en jouant avec le F-5E :

- Verrouiller un missan, pester contre le missile qui ne pars pas, puis se rendre compte qu'on a embarqué des CAT-9L (Missiles d'entraînement qui ne partent pas)
- Se faire shooter par un SU-25T pour se rendre compte qu'on a gardé les 3 bidons de fuel supplémentaires sous les ailes (forcément, ça tourne moins bien....)
- Appuyer sur la gâchette pour tirer au gun un avion adverse, et se rendre compte qu'on a oublié d'activer le canon (combien de fois ça peut m'arriver sur le 2000 aussi ça...)
- Ne pas comprendre pourquoi l'avion ne s'arrête pas au freinage, pour se rendre compte que, tellement concentré, on a laissé les gaz (oui c'est couillon hein)
- Tirer un missile dans le soleil....
- Rester concentrer sur le radar pour locker un adverse.... Et le percuter....

Me suis bien marré  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Quelques moments de solitude ce week-end en jouant avec le F-5E :
> 
> - Verrouiller un missan, pester contre le missile qui ne pars pas, puis se rendre compte qu'on a embarqué des CAT-9L (Missiles d'entraînement qui ne partent pas)
> - Se faire shooter par un SU-25T pour se rendre compte qu'on a gardé les 3 bidons de fuel supplémentaires sous les ailes (forcément, ça tourne moins bien....)
> - Appuyer sur la gâchette pour tirer au gun un avion adverse, et se rendre compte qu'on a oublié d'activer le canon (combien de fois ça peut m'arriver sur le 2000 aussi ça...)
> - Ne pas comprendre pourquoi l'avion ne s'arrête pas au freinage, pour se rendre compte que, tellement concentré, on a laissé les gaz (oui c'est couillon hein)
> - Tirer un missile dans le soleil....
> - Rester concentrer sur le radar pour locker un adverse.... Et le percuter....
> 
> Me suis bien marré


Surtout que locker un avion ne sert pas à grand chose au final sauf pour tirer précisément au canon car les missiles AA que l'on a sont uniquement à guidage infrarouge

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Wep, mais j'aime bien avoir un lock pour obtenir une bonne indication de la portée de lancement du missile.

Bon, depuis cette expérience, j'utilise beaucoup plus le mode "DM", et le radar tel quel, juste pour m'orienter par rapport à la cible (mais sans lock).

Contre les SU-25, j'ai même été jusqu'à désactiver le radar pour qu'ils ne me voient pas sur leur RWR (M'enfin, je crois que l'IA reste tout de même relativement trop efficace pour la détection...).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah ! J'oubliais un des grands moments de solitude en F-5 :

- Tomber en rade de fuel en combat tournoyant avec un Mig-21

Ca fait tout drôle :D

D'ailleurs, vous auriez des conseils de tactiques face à du 21 ? J'ai pu voir qu'il accélérait mieux que moi et qu'il semblait avoir plus d'énergie que moi, mais que de mon côté, je tournais un peu mieux (par contre, je perds trop de vitesse à chaque fois j'ai l'impression).

J'ai jamais vraiment réussi à prendre l'avantage sur lui (une seule opportunité de tirer au canon, que j'ai vraiment ratée).

Sinon il est top cet avion, j'aime beaucoup. Un 2000 simplifié en quelque sorte.

Mici !

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Très sympa la mission sur bom hier!
dommage que mon hub usb ai fait des siennes à la toute fin du rtb , j'ai perdu mon joy en plein vol c'est pas très confortable  :Emo: 
Mais content, se retrouvé dans la reco et être le premier à avoir spotter et identifier l'ennemie alors que j'était en vr voilà qui éteint définitivement toute mes craintes concernant la vr sur la génération actuelle et les simus de warbird ou on détecte à vue, ça passe crème de chez crème! tout pareil que sur écran  :Cigare:

----------


## Flappie

Personnellement, j'en ai chié pour trouver des cibles au sol (soit on a loupé le coche, soit il s'agissait de tous petits groupes). Et on s'est mal organisés avec notre protection, ce qui fait que notre groupe de 3 Stuka n'a pas survécu plus d'une minute à l'assaut des russes.

Mais ça m'a fait plaisir de retrouver la bonne humeur de la CF, et je reviendrai aux prochaines missions sans problème.

Sinon, j'ai enfin trouvé ce qui me sortait par les yeux dans BoS : les mouvements du TrackIR étaient très pénibles, comme si ça ramait. En fait, on peut configurer dans les options l'inertie de la tête... et par défaut, on dirait que les pilotes ont abusé du schaps/de la vodka tant leur tête est lourde ! Du coup, maintenant j'apprécie !  ::):

----------


## Jasoncarthes

ce qui me gonflait au début dans bos c'était l'instabilité monstreuse du nez des avions, ce qui rendait le tir super dur mais au final ça venait du joy, j'avoue que le pitch à + de 50% de sensibilité ça change la vie !

C'est très potable en l'état actuel j'aime beaucoup, y'a toujours des axes d'amélioration : plus d'option pour la minimap par exemple pour ne pas avoir sa propre position et celle des adversaire dessus parceque du coup là on est obligé de passé en carte plein écran et c'est quand même vachement nul et dangereux ^^
évidemment le modèle de dégats et la balistique sont quand même au deça de 1946 et de cliff, j'espère qu'ils vont up tout ça , c'est un gros talon d'achille je trouve  ::):

----------


## DHP

Toujours bon pour ce soir ? Je suis chaud !

----------


## ze_droopy

Ça va être tendu mais je vais essayer d'être là ce soir.  :Tutut:

----------


## DHP

Merci pour la mission ! Même si ça à mal fini pour moi.

----------


## papagueff

Merci à vous tous pour votre présence,ambiance sympa sans prise de tête. J'espère que la mission vous a plu.

----------


## Flappie

Désolé j'ai pas pu tenir mes engagements.  :Emo:

----------


## yuushiro

Avis aux simeurs sur DCS, si vous voulez acquérir des modules, c'est le bon moment sur steam; ils sont tous à -40% (sauf quelques exceptions).

----------


## papagueff

> Désolé j'ai pas pu tenir mes engagements.


C'est pas grave Flappie,on fait pas toujours ce que l'on veut. Nous ne t'en voulons pas.
Ceci dit,pour Mardi prochain as tu une mission sous le coude ou j'en propose une ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça va être tendu mais je vais essayer d'être là ce soir.


As tu réussi à arriver chez toi ?   ::siffle::

----------


## ze_droopy

> As tu réussi à arriver chez toi ?


Oui mais pas à l'heure voulue... ::(:

----------


## LolOleon

Hello Flappie (et les autres), je me signale juste pour dire qu'ayant aussi investi dans la VR, je vous retrouve avec beaucoup de volontiers d'ici 1 semaine sur Il2  :Cigare: . Après la pause dans le champ Assetto Corsa CPC, quoi... :Halmet:

----------


## Flappie

Salut, et au plaisir.  ::): 

En parlant d'IL-2, la suite de la campagne de Miguel21 aura lieu lundi prochain 8 mai, 21h. Les inscriptions sont ouvertes : http://catsy.net/tdv_cod/index.php

Je me suis inscrit en Ju-87.

----------


## papagueff

*Demain Mardi 2 Mai 2017 à 21h une mission de Cassino " Raffinerie Abkhaze "  *  

    MISSION ATTAQUE AU SOL.  Des groupes, armés, insurgés, occupent l'usine de traitement pétro-chimique.       


    APPAREILS DISPONIBLES :

     -3X... A-10C.     -2X...Mig-21.
     -3X....KA-50.     -2X...Mig-29.
     -3X....MI-8T.     -2X...Su-25/Su-25T                                             

     *A1- -Détruire les défenses au sol ennemies autour de l'usine. 
     -Délogez les insurgés de l'usine, en laissant les installations   intactes (en ROUGE sur la carte). 

     *A2-
     Les Mi8T déploieront les troupe au sol pour sécuriser le périmètre de l'usine et du village adjacent, SEULEMENT lorsque les défenses au sol insurgées seront hors-service.

     *B-
     -Mettre un terme a l’insurrection armée au sud et le long de la cote abkhaze.

----------


## Flappie

*DCS World*

Quelques news :

_Polychop se sépare_
A l'image de Leatherneck il y a quelques mois, le studio Polychop -a qui l'on doit la Gazelle- vient de se scinder en deux. Le "nouveau" Polychop est mené par Borchi_2B et récupère la Gazelle (et le support qui va avec). Olli (The Fragger) crée de son côté Poly-Dynamics et poursuit les projets en cours (Bo105 et Stuka). Le Bo105 est toujours prévu pour 2017, et le Stuka pour plus tard.

Modèle de vol de la Gazelle
L'Armée de Terre a confirmé à Polychop que ses pilotes luttent eux aussi contre le SCAS (Stability Control Augmentation System) en permanence. Les joueurs qui sont gênés par le comportement du SCAS peuvent couper toutes les aides au pilotage (gyro, autopilote...) comme le font parfois les pilotes de l'Armée de Terre.
Par ailleurs, Borchi affirme qu'il est quasiment impossible qu'une Gazelle Viviane n'entre dans un vortex. Tout ça pour dire que son modèle de vol est quasi parfait et qu'il ne compte pas le modifier. Il ajoute que les utilisateurs de sticks à retour de force qui ont un problème de trim peuvent tenter de désactiver le FFB en jeu.

_RAZBAM_
Les fans du MiG-19 peuvent admirer les photos prises par RAZBAM pour confirmer les mesures de certaines parties de l'appareil. C'est par ici : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=186681
L'AV-8B suit son bonhomme de chemin. L'équipe bosse très fort sur les systèmes d'armes.
Le Mirage est régulièrement mis à jour.

_Heatblur_
Le classe _Forrestal_  qui accompagnera (gratuitement) le F-14 prend forme, et c'est beau : https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...09&postcount=1

_Aviodev..._
... fait dodo.

Et une vidéo de l'A-4E toujours en dévveloppement chez la communauté Hoggit :




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Demain Mardi 2 Mai 2017 à 21h une mission de Cassino " Raffinerie Abkhaze "  *


Je prends un Mi-8.  ::):

----------


## SergeyevK

Bah tu ne parles même pas de... Ah ben non, moi non plus. :D

----------


## strannix

Présent en A10C. A demain.

----------


## Flappie

> Bah tu ne parles même pas de... Ah ben non, moi non plus. :D


Quand leurs trains et leurs nuages seront synchronisés en multijoueurs, j'en parlerai.  :;):  En attendant, il y a IL-2 !

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Salut l'escadrille des Canards.
Je n'ai pas posté ici ( et volé avec vous) depuis longtemps, mais je suivais toujours le topic.
Avec les promos sur Steam je me suis acheté le A-10 pour DCS, je vais lâcher les warbirds pour une machine plus moderne  :Cigare: 
Du coup su vous aviez au mieux un fichier de config pour le Hotas X , ou une liste des trucs essentiels a binder ça m'aiderais bien.
Je vais prendre le temps d'apprivoiser la bête et plus tard je viendrais sauver le monde avec vous  ::lol::

----------


## papagueff

Salut Eva, voici un lien qui pourrait t'intéresser.  http://corsicajp.free.fr/warthog/x52.html

Si tu le désires je peux t'aider à te former sur le A10C. Je ne le maitrise pas à 100% mais j'ai de bonnes bases pour te mettre sur les rails.
Heu ! tu ne dors pas la nuit ?

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Merci pour le lien, il est très bien ce site, je vais trouver plein d'infos.
Pour l'aide je te remercie, d'ici quelques temps surement.
J'aime bien trainer tard la nuit, c'est calme  ::ninja:: 

edit: on est presque voisins, je suis a Léognan  ::lol::

----------


## papagueff

> edit: on est presque voisins, je suis a Léognan


Nous sommes vraiment voisins, j'habite à Cestas de plus je me rend souvent à Léognan pour faire du vélo avec les amis.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

J'ai grandi à Cestas (au Bois du Chevreuil si tu connais), c'est marrant comme coïncidence.

----------


## papagueff

> J'ai grandi à Cestas (au Bois du Chevreuil si tu connais), c'est marrant comme coïncidence.


Je connais,j'ai deux connaissances de vélo qui habitent aux bois du chevreuil, Sauvaget et Moucheron; Me dis pas que ce sont tes voisins.   ::blink::

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Non ça ne me dit rien.
On vient de faire un beau HS ^^, désolé aux autres participants du topic.

Pour en revenir a DCS j'ai trouvé sur le site officiel tout un tas de profils pour Hotas, et il y en a pour le Hotas X, c'est nickel.
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/1566585/

----------


## Flappie

> Je connais,j'ai deux connaissances de vélo qui habitent aux bois du chevreuil, Sauvaget et Moucheron; Me dis pas que ce sont tes voisins.


"Près du Lac Vert ??!"

----------


## Eek a mousse

Fokker DR.1 Radio-Commandé:  

On peut soupçonner un rapport Poids/Puissance/Traction supérieur au modèle original à l'échelle 1 ( certaines figures ne trompent pas ), mais peu importe, le zing est splendide, et le pilote n'a pas les mains moite.  ::):

----------


## war-p

> Fokker DR.1 Radio-Commandé:  http://i.imgur.com/Ekgtdur.jpg
> 
> On peut soupçonner un rapport Poids/Puissance/Traction supérieur au modèle original à l'échelle 1 ( certaines figures ne trompent pas ), mais peu importe, le zing est splendide, et le pilote n'a pas les mains moite. 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/gWE7Mdw.jpg


Faut pas un permis à ce niveau là ?  ::O:  Remarque, il aurait dû se faire un Ulm à ce compte là.

----------


## pollux 18

Il a peut être le vertige...

----------


## Flappie

Petit clin d'oeil "caché" d'ED dans leur dernière vidéo promotionnelle de la map Normandy :




Quelques clarifications apportées par Wags dans la vidéo :

- certains mappeurs ont quitté Normandy (qui est presque finie) pour bosser sur le Caucase 2.5
- la map Strait of Hormuz sortira APRES le Caucase 2.5
- on aura des nouvelles fraîches du F/A-18C après la sortie de la map Normandy

----------


## SergeyevK

Ah ben tu vois que tu en parles !  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Nouvelle vidéo du WIP *DCS AV8-B* (vue cockpit) que j'avais loupée. On voit que le projet avance bien...  ::trollface::

----------


## war-p

> Nouvelle vidéo du WIP *DCS AV8-B* (vue cockpit) que j'avais loupée. On voit que le projet avance bien...


Et sinon c'est quand que toute les fonctionnalités de l'ins du Mirage seront complètement opérationnelles ?  :tired:

----------


## Flappie

C'est vrai que depuis le temps, ça n'avance plus des masses sur le Mirage...

----------


## war-p

> C'est vrai que depuis le temps, ça n'avance plus des masses sur le Mirage...


Ouais, j'ai moyen aimé la réaction de zeus quand on lui dit que le largage automatique avec le bombardement par ins : "Oups je pensais que ce problème était réglé"...

----------


## Cuillère

Est-ce qu'il y a encore du monde sur IL2-Sturmovik ?
J'aimerais m'y mettre mais j'ai peur de me sentir un peu seul.

----------


## Flappie

Tu parles de quel IL-2 parmi ces trois-là ?

IL-2 1946 
IL-2 Cliffs of Dover
IL-2 Battle of Stalingrad / Moscow / Kuban

----------


## Cuillère

De IL-2 Battle of Stalingrad, j'ai pas précisé effectivement

----------


## Flappie

Miguel21 a justement relancé les missions du lundi soir. On vole ce 8 mai au soir. Tout est là : http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=454&t=197339

Personnellement, je me ferai détruire en Ju-87.  ::ninja::

----------


## Cuillère

Mmh, je vais me laisser tenter je pense ! 
Je vous dis peut-être à lundi soir si j'ai le temps de m'entraîner un peu ce WE alors !

----------


## Bopnc

Bon, j'hésitais entre aller poster ce retour sur le topic de la VR ou ici, mais au final c'est plus une vision de simmer donc je vais poser ça ici.  :^_^: 

Il y a quelque temps j'ai pris BoS et BoM (grâce à vos réponses) dans le but de tester l'implémentation VR, et idéalement d'y jouer avec un pote. 
Ça fait maintenant trois (quatre ?) semaines que j'y joue, et je me suis dit qu'il était temps de débriefer.

Ce sont des notes que j'avais prises au fur et à mesure, donc ça fait un beau pavé et le style est peut être un peu décousu. Désolé d'avance.  ::P: 



Le premier soir :

Le premier contact a été un peu délicat. A vrai dire, j'ai failli lâcher l'affaire dès la première soirée.
Il faut dire que le jeu m'a lancé un défi en se lançant directement en VR (dès le tout premier lancement), défi que j'ai relevé pour voir jusqu’où je pouvais aller. Je vous spoile direct : le défi a été respecté, pour le moment je n'ai pas une seule fois lancé le jeu sans le casque, et à vrai dire je n'en ressent plus le besoin.

C'était pas une idée de génie ceci dit. Configurer un simu inconnu est déjà pas une expérience marrante de base, alors avec un casque mal réglé, des menus flous, un jeu qui rame et un joystick mal configuré, c'est un peu l'enfer.  ::rolleyes:: 

Coté implémentation VR, ça m'a semblé très correct sur le moment, mais très loin de la claque que j'avais pris avec DCS 2.0 (alors que sur internet, les gens ont plutôt vécu l'inverse). Il faut dire que je n'avais pas encore trouvé la touche pour recentrer proprement le casque (ce qui apporte un confort incroyable, que ce soit dans les menus ou en jeu) ou celle pour zoomer temporairement sur un instrument ou un objet. Je n'avais pas non plus coché l'option pour que ma tète "se cogne" à la verrière des avions au lieu de passer à travers, ce qui est certes pratique pour voir dehors mais très désagréable visuellement.  ::P: 

Sinon le principal truc qui m'a marqué, c'est qu'il ne faut pas être claustrophobe pour voler en warbird. Le cockpit du Bf109 est vraiment minuscule à coté de celui d'un engin moderne, c'est limite oppressant.  ::O: 
Il y a aussi un comportement étrange avec les collimateurs, qui doivent être aligné avec un œil ou l'autre, mais ne peuvent pas l'être avec les deux (difficile à expliquer sans VR). On s'y habitue rapidement, ceci-dit. Je ne sais pas si c'est comme ça en vrai, mais les devs non plus visiblement puisqu'ils ont lancé un appel à témoins sur le sujet.  :^_^: 

Au delà de l'aspect VR j'ai aussi subi de plein fouet les limitations du jeu (genre l'impossibilité de commencer facilement sur la piste pour tester le décollage avec un appareil précis) et la désormais inévitable comparaison avec Falcon 4.0 et sa formidable organisation en tutos+manuel/campagnes hyper configurables/multijoueur ultra permissif.

Bref, une première soirée dont je suis sorti plutôt dubitatif, et assez nauséeux. 



Seconde chance :

Heureusement, la plupart des défauts se sont gommés après une bonne nuit de sommeil et quelques recherches sur le net. La découverte des trois options sus-citées (Recentrage, zoom et contact avec la verrière) ont soudainement décuplé le confort de jeu, preuve qu'en VR la qualité se trouve souvent dans les détails.
Un meilleur réglage des options graphiques a aussi été salutaire, me permettant de jouer de façon à peu près fluide (même si par moment c'est un peu limite).

J'ai bossé le BF109-G2 (histoire de commencer facile) en expert, et j'ai enchaîné les dogfights en quick-mission, les poser/atterrissages, etc. On a pu faire notre première partie multi avec mon pote, et là j'ai commencé à collectionner les moments "Ah ouais, quand même". Typiquement, quand on arrive dans le cockpit avec l'avion de son pote garé juste à coté, ou à la première traversée des nuages, quand on se penche contre la verrière pour regarder en bas et se repérer. Des petits moments tout cons, mais ou on se dit que la VR est quand même une idée géniale. 

Le tout nouveau soucis par contre, c'est de réaliser qu'un bon pilote de chasse a intérêt à avoir une sacrée nuque. Surtout quand (comme moi) on passe son temps avec un adversaire au cul ! Il m'a fallu quelques soirées pour que les muscles s'y fassent, et maintenant je me retourne sans soucis. Certaines manœuvres sont aussi un peu limite niveau nausées, genre faire une série de ciseaux en piqué tout en regardant fébrilement derrière soi. Ça rends malade comme en vrai, je suppose.  ::P: 



Après plusieurs jours :

Au fur et à mesure de la familiarisation avec le jeu, les moments "ouaaah" se sont enchaînés, par exemple : 
- La découverte du cockpit du He111 qui rends super bien en VR avec sa verrière sous les pieds. 
- Les premiers piqués en IL2 sur une base aérienne adverse, avec les traçantes qu'on voit monter vers sois et passer à coté de notre appareil. 
- Le fait de se sentir "chez sois" en arrivant dans un cockpit de Bf109 et de s’apercevoir qu'on checke machinalement les instruments tout en combattant. 
- Le stress de voir passer un allié si près de sa verrière qu'on à l'impression de pouvoir toucher sa carlingue avec la main, voire qu'on rentre la tète dans les épaules en attendant l'impact. 
- Ou tout simplement pencher l'avion sur le coté pour regarder au sol par dessus le rebord (ça parait con, mais en VR je ne m'en lasse pas).

Coté limitations :
- à ma grande surprise on n'a pas trop de soucis pour détecter des avions en vol (Certains prétendent même que c'est plus facile que sans VR), il est indéniablement plus facile de les suivre et de comprendre leur trajectoire, par contre c'est bien chaud pour les reconnaître. N'ayant pas joué sur écran, je ne peux pas trop donner le décalage, mais perso il me faut m'approcher à peu près à 500 mètres pour identifier un appareil (en utilisant le zoom).
- Je suis obligé de jouer en qualité "low" pour être fluide en toute circonstance, et bien que le jeu reste très beau le terrain est dégueulasse après quelques kilomètres. C'est franchement dommage parce que ça nuit un peu à la navigation (mais ça ne l’empêche pas) et ça tranche avec le reste qui claque franchement. C'est d'autant plus con que le hud en surimpression bouffe quasi 30FPS tout en restant quasi indispensable pour jouer sérieusement (pour avoir les sous titres des discussions ou le chat en multi).



Le coup de coeur :

Mais mon gros gros coup de cœur, ça a été ma première mission scénarisée russe de la campagne BOM, celle ou on va appuyer un combat sur le front en I-16. 

Il faut savoir qu'en temps normal je n'aime pas cet appareil. C'est la VR m'en a fait tomber complètement amoureux ! 
L'impression d'être assis sur une espèce de gigantesque moteur avec des moignons d'ailes est géniale. On sent la taille de l'engin devant nous, on a la possibilité de profiter de la vue sans contrainte ou de pouvoir regarder les instruments de façon "réelle" alors que c'est une horreur au track-ir (ils sont planqués sous la planchette du collimateur, mais on peut regarder par des trous). Bref, pour moi c'est vraiment le pied.

Si on ajoute à ça une météo super classe à base de soirée d'automne, avec un temps semi-couvert et des trouées dans les nuages, j'ai pris une claque. 

J'ai lancé cette mission un peu par hasard, en mode expert. 
J'ai décollé derrière les autres appareils, je suis passé au dessus des nuages "pour voir", j'ai joué un moment avec les trouées dans les nuages, profitant du paysage et des sensations. Rien que le voyage a été génial.

Tout ça pour finir par une arrivée sur le front avec les panaches de fumée, les traçantes au sol, un combat aérien ou j'abat deux BF-109 (facile à distinguer des I-16 pour le coup), puis un retour à la base avec les quelques alliés survivant. 

Gros gros *GROS* coup de coeur ! 

Après ça tout doute était à nouveau effacé : je le dis et le répète, pour moi la VR sera clairement incontournable en simu aérienne. Sans doute pas indispensable, peut être pas universelle, mais clairement incontournable ! C'est juste trop bien !  ::P: 



Le bilan :

Au final, l'implémentation VR du jeu est franchement correcte, surtout si on considère que c'est la première fois qu'ils font ça. Des détails importants comme la lisibilité de la carte en vol (parfaite) ou la navigation dans les menus auraient pu être foirés, ils ne le sont pas !

Les seules limitations sont :
- Des FPS vraiment limites à cause de mon proc (un I5 4590) et du manque de multithreading. Ma Geforce 970 et mes 8 gigas de ram se touchent pendant que le proc agonise. C'est rageant parce que je suis obligé de jouer en "low" alors que le jeu passe un seuil de lisibilité flagrant en "balanced". Je peux jouer à quasi 90FPS en Balanced sur les quick mission, mais le multi ou les campagnes m'obligent à tomber en LOW. 
- La reconnaissance délicate des appareils à plus de 500m. Surtout pour un "noob" du jeu comme moi. Le mode expert sans les étiquettes (campagnes de base et multi) est du coup chaud à jouer, même si des vétérans disent sur les forums qu'ils abattent autant d'appareils qu'avant en multi. Il est également assez chaud de voir les véhicules au sol, mais ça c'est généralement galère sur écran aussi, donc je ne sais pas à quel point c'est aggravé. Ça n’empêche pas de jouer attaque au sol ou bombardier efficacement. 
- Beaucoup plus mineur, la pluspart des postes de mitrailleurs sont (pour le moment ?) quasi inutilisables. La vue est zoomée et "attachée" à l'arme de façon extrèmement désagréable, ça donne la gerbe. Les postes de bombardements horizontaux marchent parfaitement, par contre.

Au final j'ai une dizaine d'heures de vol sur les campagnes de base. J'en suis à 5h de vol sur la campagne officielle "10 day of august" (qui est super en VR parce qu'elle permet de régler la difficulté comme on veut), que je compte bien terminer. Une autre dizaine d'heure en multi avec mon pote, et encore facilement une vingtaine d'heure en quick mission/scénarios/tests à l'arrache. Le tout sans avoir jamais lancé le jeu sur écran.  :^_^: 
Bref, un bon début de rentabilisation.   ::P: 

Restent les défauts inhérents au jeu, qui sont pour le moment gommés par l'effet VR (qui permet de faire 1h en I-16 sans aucun combat, juste pour profiter du vol), mais finiront par ressortir : campagnes de base un peu bidons, éditeur chaud à utiliser, pas de cockpits cliquables, etc.

A voir sur le long terme donc, mais quoi qu'il en soit j'ai vécu des moments fantastiques et je n'ai absolument aucun regret. Vivement les campagnes coop !  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour ton retour sur la VR.  ::): 
Tu peux venir voler avec nous les lundis soirs si tu veux (voir mon post plus haut).

----------


## Serpi

Bonjour à vous pilotes chevronnés!

Je me suis mis à IL2 BOS/BOM il y a peu, avoir tâté superficiellement il y a longtemps à Forgotten Battle. 
Je suis un total néophyte et plonge dans la simu sans avoir de tapis de connaissance en pilotage, et je reste bloqué en mode normal faute de comprendre les tenants et aboutissants du fonctionnement du bouzin... est-ce que vous savez s'il y a un tuto technique basique sur le fonctionnement des différents moteurs, la gestion des rpm etc. bref l'essentiel pour tenter le mode expert sereinement?

Autre question, je me traîne un vénérable Saitek Cyborg Evo qui a bien mal vieillit (plastique qui colle, une touche manquante bref, pas glorieux), je pensais me prendre un T16000M FCS Hotas. Vous pouvez me confirmer que c'est un bon choix ou c'est possible de trouver "mieux" pour "pas trop cher non plus", tout du moins le nécessaire pour pouvoir presque se passer du clavier?

Merci pour vos retours!

----------


## Flappie

Salut Serpi, voici une page qui devrait te plaire : https://theairtacticalassaultgroup.c...ad.php?t=12518
Pour chaque appareil, tu trouveras l'image de son cockpit commenté, avec les régimes moteurs recommandés en fonction de la situation.

Le T16000M HOTAS est un très bon produit pour petit budget.

----------


## Cuillère

Du coup j'ai craqué ! Vous me conseillez quoi comme avion pour commencer ? (J'ai déjà fait un peu de simu, plutôt du genre réaliste/moderne avec des petits avions (Cessna/Robin) en faisant des tours de piste, rien de folichon)

Quelle est la meilleure méthode ingame pour tâter la bête (décoller, atterrir, faire des galipettes) sans se faire tout de suite embêter ?

EDIT : Très bon thread Flappie, danke schön !

----------


## Flappie

Ça dépend vers quoi tu t'orientes : chasse ou attaque au sol ? Le Bf-109 est un chasseur réputé "simple" à piloter comparé à d'autres. Côté attaque au sol, tu peux commencer par l'IL-2 ou le Ju-87.

----------


## pollux 18

@ Bopnc: A bas bravo, maintenant je suis à 2 doigts de craquer...  ::siffle:: 

Au passage voici le JDD de BOS N° 157 avec plein de bonnes nouvelles: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...91820#p1591820

et de belles images





On va pouvoir ratisser large !





J'aurais bien aimé une petite vidéo du rendu... 



Vous remarquerez la map Kuban et son relief en arrière plan.

Une autre info est passé à la trappe dans ce journal dixit Jason: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...sion/?p=468812

Le retour de la nouvelle méthode de traitement des particules qui avait du être retiré du patch suite au bug avec les cartes AMD.

----------


## Bopnc

> Merci pour ton retour sur la VR. 
> Tu peux venir voler avec nous les lundis soirs si tu veux (voir mon post plus haut).


J'avais noté l'info oui, et l'envie de voler en I-16 m'avais titillé. Mais je suis pas du tout rodé aux grosses parties de ce genre. Je me laisserais peut être tenter quand je serais plus à l'aise avec les différents appareils.  :^_^: 





> Bonjour à vous pilotes chevronnés!
> 
> Je me suis mis à IL2 BOS/BOM il y a peu, avoir tâté superficiellement il y a longtemps à Forgotten Battle. 
> Je suis un total néophyte et plonge dans la simu sans avoir de tapis de connaissance en pilotage, et je reste bloqué en mode normal faute de comprendre les tenants et aboutissants du fonctionnement du bouzin... est-ce que vous savez s'il y a un tuto technique basique sur le fonctionnement des différents moteurs, la gestion des rpm etc. bref l'essentiel pour tenter le mode expert sereinement?


Pour résumer sommairement :
- Il y a généralement 5 paramètres :
  => La manette des gaz, bien sur. 
  => Les RPM : la vitesse de rotation de l'hélice (fonction de l'angle des pales). Vois le comme les vitesses d'une voiture : ça t'aide à régler le régime moteur. Il faut régler le bon régime pour la bonne action (décollage, montée, vol tranquille, combat...). Selon les avions un sur-régime tenu trop longtemps peut cramer le moteur.
  => Le mélange/mixture : Si j'ai bien pigé c'est la quantité d'air mixée à l'essence. Je suis pas encore au point là dessus, mais je crois que c'est plus de l'optimisation de consommation/santé moteur qu'autre chose. Je le laisse tout le temps à 100%. (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer)  ::P: 
  => Le radiateur d'eau : Maintien le liquide de refroidissement chaud s'il est fermé (au démarrage), ou le rafraîchis s'il est ouvert. Généralement il faut qu'il ne soit ni trop chaud (le moteur crame), ni trop froid (sous optimal).
  => Le radiateur d'huile : Idem qu'avec l'eau, mais chauffe et refroidit plus lentement.
  => Parfois il y a un "supercharger" (sur le Yak, I-16...) qu'il faut enclencher au delà d'une certaine altitude (environs 2000m) pour donner plus de pèche au moteur. 

- La gestion moteur des avions allemands est en grande partie automatisée, mais ils ne faut pas déconner avec le régime moteur sinon ils crament.
- La gestion moteurs des avions russes est la plupart du temps manuelle, mais les moteurs sont beaucoup plus robustes.
- Le BF-109 G2 est un avion complètement automatisé. Tu peux te lancer direct avec en expert, il est quasi impossible de cramer le moteur même en poussant à fond longtemps. Y'a juste vaguement les températures à surveiller, et ralentir un peu si ça chauffe vraiment trop. Je te le recommande pour débuter. 
- Le BF-109 F4 est l'étape au dessus. Il est également automatisé, mais lui cramera si tu pousse trop le moteur. Le point de repère est simple (comme sur beaucoup d'avions allemands, et je m'en suis voulu de pas l'avoir vu avant) : si l'aiguille du tachymètre (tachometer) est dans la partie droite, c'est que tu pousse fort (et c'est parfois nécessaire) mais que tu défonce ton moteur. Si tu le met à fond il lâchera en une minute. Tant qu'elle est à la verticale ou à gauche, c'est bon. 
- Coté russe, le Mig3 est un appareil pratique (surtout en VR) parce qu'il a des jauges pour l'ouverture des différents radiateurs, et qu'a moins de ne vraiment pas surveiller les températures son moteur est increvable. J'ai trouvé que c'était un bon appareil pour tester la gestion "à la russe" du moteur. Le moteur de l'il2 est très robuste aussi, si tu veux faire de l'attaque au sol.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

J'ai besoin de votre aide.
Sur DCS World je voudrais voler tranquille, avec un départ a froid en SU-25T.
De base, et je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre, j'ai des missions rapides avec pleins de bandits et je décolle avec un max de bombes.
Je voudrais juste voler seul pour apprendre a naviguer et a poser ce tas  de briques, mais j'y arrive pas.
Vous pouvez m'expliquer comment faire?
Ou s'il faut passer par l’éditeur de mission qui a l'air très complet mais complexe pourriez vous me bricoler un vol comme ça?

----------


## Cuillère

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-...WGc&authuser=0 guide pratique pour chaque avion, assez complet à première vue !

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai besoin de votre aide.
> Sur DCS World je voudrais voler tranquille, avec un départ a froid en SU-25T.
> De base, et je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre, j'ai des missions rapides avec pleins de bandits et je décolle avec un max de bombes.
> Je voudrais juste voler seul pour apprendre a naviguer et a poser ce tas  de briques, mais j'y arrive pas.
> Vous pouvez m'expliquer comment faire?
> Ou s'il faut passer par l’éditeur de mission qui a l'air très complet mais complexe pourriez vous me bricoler un vol comme ça?


Voici une mission que j'ai créé pour entraîner les jeunes recrues en Su-25T : https://1drv.ms/u/s!AmalAqGbEduuguJYn_1uRaswH3zuOw
C'est une mission multijoueur mais tu peux y jouer seul.

Tu y trouveras des slots "à froid" et d'autres qui démarrent en vol. Sur chaque waypoint, tu as des cibles. Au début, ce sera des cibles passives (réservoirs, camions) puis des cibles actives (Shilka, OSA). Si tu veux voler tranquille, ne vole pas vers le nord-ouest.

Sinon, il existe une mission dans le jeu qui correspond à tes attentes : à l'accueil, clique sur MISSION, puis sélectionne le Su-25T. Lance la mission "Su-25T - Ramp start and Navigation".




> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-...WGc&authuser=0 guide pratique pour chaque avion, assez complet à première vue !


Oui, c'est le guide de Chuck. Un peu dense mais c'est un must. Chuck fait de même pour chaque module DCS.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> Voici une mission que j'ai créé pour entraîner les jeunes recrues en Su-25T : https://1drv.ms/u/s!AmalAqGbEduuguJYn_1uRaswH3zuOw
> C'est une mission multijoueur mais tu peux y jouer seul.
> 
> Tu y trouveras des slots "à froid" et d'autres qui démarrent en vol. Sur chaque waypoint, tu as des cibles. Au début, ce sera des cibles passives (réservoirs, camions) puis des cibles actives (Shilka, OSA). Si tu veux voler tranquille, ne vole pas vers le nord-ouest.
> 
> Sinon, il existe une mission dans le jeu qui correspond à tes attentes : à l'accueil, clique sur MISSION, puis sélectionne le Su-25T. Lance la mission "Su-25T - Ramp start and Navigation".
> 
> 
> Oui, c'est le guide de Chuck. Un peu dense mais c'est un must. Chuck fait de même pour chaque module DCS.


Ha ben je ne l'avais pas vue la mission Ramp start&navigation...
Merci pour ta mission Flappie, avec en plus des cibles pour s'entrainer c'est parfait.

----------


## papagueff

Pour Mardi 9 Mai,je vous propose de rejouer la mission de Cassino de la semaine dernière. Ceux qui ne l'on pas faite auront le plaisir de la découvrir et ceux qui ont participé savent qu'il y a du boulot pour la mener à son terme.
Faites chauffer vos joys et à Mardi, 21h.

----------


## Cuillère

@Flappie J'ai eu le temps de faire la première campagne en solo (mode expert/missions longues), je me foire presque plus aux décollages/atterrissages  :Cigare:  

Comment ça se passe exactement une mission en multi, je suis pas sûr de réussir à rester en formation par exemple  ::rolleyes:: 

ça suffira pour lundi soir tu penses ou j'attends le prochain coup ?

----------


## Flappie

Pardon Cuillère, je viens seulement de lire ton message. Quand tu ne parviens pas à rester en formation, tu le signales en audio, pour que le leader ralentisse. Si tu retardes trop le groupe, le leader finit par t'indiquer la direction à suivre, pour que tu atteignes l'objectif par tes propres moyens.

Mais _no stress_ : j'ai commencé à utiliser le Stuka lundi dernier, et ça s'est très bien passé. Ce soir aussi, d'ailleurs. J'ai même ramené mon appareil après le bombardement.

Un conseil : travaille les atterros/décollages. Comme ça, même quand tu ne parviens pas à faire le job en l'air (en chasse ou en attaque au sol), tu as au moins la fierté de ramener ton appareil intact.  :;):

----------


## Algrael

Hello, ces soirées sur Battle Of.. sont elles publiques ou bien faut passer sur un forum avant et se présenter?
J'ai vu qu'il y avait un tableau pour s'inscrire. Le droit d'écriture sur le tableau est donné à tout le monde?

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Est ce qu'il y a parfois des promos sur le Mirage 2000 pour DCS?
Je voulais le prendre mais le prix pique un peu, même si je comprends tout le boulot derrière.

----------


## Cabfire

Hey  ::): 

J'en profite pour rebondir un peu sur votre discution VR un peu plus haut et adresser une demande un peu particulière.

Je dispose d'un Vive depuis peu, et d'un HOTAS et je me demandais donc quel simus aérienne gérait la chose correctement. Dans le même temps je cherche aussi quelque chose qui pourrait être scénarisé, avec une campagne, quelque chose comme ça. L'impression d'avancer et non pas juste de voler pour voler.

Donc si vous avez des idées je suis ultra preneur  ::):

----------


## DHP

> Est ce qu'il y a parfois des promos sur le Mirage 2000 pour DCS?
> Je voulais le prendre mais le prix pique un peu, même si je comprends tout le boulot derrière.


Il était en promo y a deux semaines ( à 35€ environ).  Faudra attendre un peux maintenant pour qu'il y soit à nouveau.

----------


## Bopnc

Si tu veux un simulateur de vol, ça va être vite vu :
- Warthunder en mode réaliste est pas dégueu en VR parait-il (j'ai pas testé). Il a l'avantage d'être free to play. Par contre c'est un jeu prévu pour être joué en mode arcade, en PVP, et avec un grind de malade pour débloquer les appareils. Pas certain que ça donne une expérience cool sur le long terme.

- DCS sera potentiellement une tuerie en VR, mais pour le moment elle est encore en béta, l'implémentation en 1.5 était obsolète la dernière fois que j'ai regardé. Il faut la 2.0 pour tester la version la plus avancée (donc acheter la carte Nevada), et il faudra attendre la sortie de la 2.5 pour l'avoir en version définitive. En 2.0 l'implémentation est super, en particulier sur des trucs un peu chauds comme les cockpits cliquables. Certains appareils sont compliqués à jouer en VR (tout ce qui a une caméra en MFD en particulier), mais d'autres sont déja jouissifs à manipuler. Sachant que le Mirage fait partie de ces appareils totalement jouable en VR et que sa campagne solo semble être une tuerie, j'attends avec impatience la sortie de la 2.5 pour voir ce que donne le combo.  ::P: 

- IL2:BoX, sur lequel tu as déjà pu lire mon avis.

Et, il me semble que c'est tout pour le moment...


Comme la VR est encore en cours de maturation dans DCS, je ne la conseillerais qu'a quelqu'un qui a déjà au moins un pied dans le simu. Selon tes critères, il ne te reste donc qu'IL2, mais qui ne propose pas des campagnes super folichonnes (encore que quand on aime tester des trucs et qu'on débute, ça passe encore).

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> Il était en promo y a deux semaines ( à 35€ environ).  Faudra attendre un peux maintenant pour qu'il y soit à nouveau.


Ha merde  ::|: 
Je vais patienter du coup, merci pour ta réponse.

----------


## Flappie

> Hello, ces soirées sur Battle Of.. sont elles publiques ou bien faut passer sur un forum avant et se présenter?
> J'ai vu qu'il y avait un tableau pour s'inscrire. Le droit d'écriture sur le tableau est donné à tout le monde?


Salut Algrael, tu as la main pour t'ajouter dans la liste. Même pas besoin de t'inscrire sur un forum, du coup.

http://catsy.net/tdv_cod/index.php

Clique sur Ajouter un pilote en bas de page, puis sélectionne la prochaine mission (quand elle sera déclarée) pour t'y inscrire.

----------


## Algrael

> Salut Algrael, tu as la main pour t'ajouter dans la liste. Même pas besoin de t'inscrire sur un forum, du coup.
> 
> http://catsy.net/tdv_cod/index.php
> 
> Clique sur Ajouter un pilote en bas de page, puis sélectionne la prochaine mission (quand elle sera déclarée) pour t'y inscrire.


Cool merci de la réponse, j'y ferais surement un tour !  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Hier, on est parvenu à ramener tous nos Stukas (dont le mien) au bercail. Une chance que les russes ne nous aient pas vus, un peu plus bas que les Bf-109 qu'ils pourchassaient.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bopnc

Tu sais si un des joueur a filmé la partie Flappie ? Je suis curieux de voir l'ambiance que ça donne.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Aucune idée.
Mais si tu veux goûter à l'ambiance, le plus simple est encore de débarquer sur le Teamspeak (ts.jg27.fr:7777) vers 22h les lundis, quand on est en pleine partie.  :;):  (en restant muet pour ne pas casser l'ambiance bien sûr, et en évitant de changer de camp pour ne pas passer pour un espion)

Si j'y pense, j'enregistrerai ma partie lundi prochain. N'hésite pas à me le rappeler le jour même.

EDIT: Simpel prépare une vidéo depuis son cockpit, côté russe.

----------


## Flappie

*DCS World*

!!! Info très importante !!!




> Please note that the DCS: M-2000C, and all future DCS World DLC releases on Steam, will now use Steam Keys instead of Starforce keys. As such, these purchases cannot be activated on the DCS World e-Shop version. Previous purchases will not be affected.


*Les clés Steam achetées à partir d'aujourd'hui ne seront plus compatibles avec la version standalone !*
En revanche les clés précédemment achetées sur Steam restent compatibles avec la standalone.

Bref, c'est le moment de faire un choix : tout sur la standalone, ou tout sur Steam (ou pour les tordus, un peu des deux selon le module joué).

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Pour les canards qui vivent en région Bordelaise il y a un meeting dimanche pour les 80 ans de la base de Mérignac.
http://fosa.fr/meetingdelair/meeting-de-bordeaux-merignac/plateaux-avions-participants/

----------


## war-p

> *DCS World*
> 
> !!! Info très importante !!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Les clés Steam achetées à partir d'aujourd'hui ne seront plus compatibles avec la version standalone !*
> En revanche les clés précédemment achetées sur Steam restent compatibles avec la standalone.
> 
> Bref, c'est le moment de faire un choix : tout sur la standalone, ou tout sur Steam (ou pour les tordus, un peu des deux selon le module joué).


Et le mirage sur steam ?

----------


## DHP

> Et le mirage sur steam ?


ça marcheras pas. 




> Please note that the DCS: M-2000C, and all future DCS World DLC releases on Steam, will now use Steam Keys instead of Starforce keys. As such, these purchases cannot be activated on the DCS World e-Shop version. Previous purchases will not be affected.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 BOS/BOM/BOK*: Patch 2.010

Voir l'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=197441

Pas mal d’améliorations esthétiques et techniques avec surtout:

- le support de tacview
- le rajout des rétroviseurs pour 2 avions (P-40 et Yak 1 série 127) 
- l'augmentation du nombreux de paramètres graphiques. 
- la correction du retard des effets visuels d'impact des munitions  sur les avions.
- la résistance structurelle des ailes des avions selon leur architecture ( langerons mono poutre, bi-poutre,tri-poutre,etc...). 
- le pouvoir de destruction des munitions allemandes de 20 mn.

----------


## war-p

> ça marcheras pas.


On s'en fou, c'était juste pour souligner le fait qu'il avait oublié la news concernant l'arrivée du Mirage sur steam.

----------


## papagueff

du monde pour jouer ce soir ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour les canards qui vivent en région Bordelaise il y a un meeting dimanche pour les 80 ans de la base de Mérignac.
> http://fosa.fr/meetingdelair/meeting-de-bordeaux-merignac/plateaux-avions-participants/


Merci pour l'info,j'ai vu depuis le toit de mon cabanon

----------


## Serpi

Hotas T16000M + manette des gaz reçu, c'est un vrai et grand confort en plus.
Je ne sais pas si cela est du fait du Hotas, mais je parviens enfin à atterrir sans trop de casse.

Maintenant, je pense essayer de me trouver un tacker. Des gens ont déjà testé le EdTracker ?

----------


## DHP

https://clips.twitch.tv/FilthyDeliciousOstrichPrimeMe

 ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

::XD:: 
Voilà une bonne raison d'attendre des progrès côté WWII sur DCS avant d'y mettre les pieds...

@Serpi : j'ai déjà entendu parler du EdTracker, mais je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de le tester.

----------


## Serpi

Et ba je vous dirai dans une dizaine de jour, la commande est passée  ::ninja:: 




> https://clips.twitch.tv/FilthyDeliciousOstrichPrimeMe


 ::lol::

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> Maintenant, je pense essayer de me trouver un tacker. Des gens ont déjà testé le EdTracker ?


L'Ed Tracker fonctionne très bien sur DCS, je l'utilise tout le temps.

----------


## Flappie

RAZBAM galère à finir le M2000-C. Peut-être aussi parce que Zeus semble le seul dév à bosser dessus ? C'est vraiment dommage, il vont finir par s'aliéner un paquet de fans...

----------


## Tugais

Ce que je trouve ahurissant c'est qu'ils ont plusieurs modules sur le feu alors qu'ils ne finalisent pas ceux qui sont déjà sortis. Ils se cachent derrière le fait que les modules en vente sont en accès anticipés et ce n'est pas super encourageant pour les modules à venir - actuellement en cours de dev. le Harrier, le Mig-19, le Super Tucano uniquement chez Razbam.

Je suis conscient qu'il y a plusieurs équipes au sein de Razbam en fonction des appareils, mais si je comprends bien, la plupart de ces équipes ont des membres en commun, et c'est là que le bât blesse. Un membre d'une équipe ne devrait pas basculer sur un autre projet tant qu'un module sur lequel il a bossé n'est pas complet.

Il y a, quoi qu'on en dise, encore beaucoup d'amateurisme chez ces développeurs tiers. J'espère qu'ED va prendre son courage à deux mains et mettre le hola à la multiplication des projets en cours chez certains développeurs.

----------


## Flappie

> Il y a, quoi qu'on en dise, encore *beaucoup d'amateurisme* chez ces développeurs tiers. J'espère qu'ED va prendre son courage à deux mains et mettre le hola à la multiplication des projets en cours chez certains développeurs.


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : j'ai l'impression que la plupart des dev qui bossent chez les éditeurs tiers font ça sur leur temps libre. D'où la lenteur.
Je suis d'accord : ED devrait calmer les équipes, voire intervenir quand un module sorti en beta depuis plus d'un an n'est pas terminé...


Avis aux amateurs de warbirds, la campagne Taifun se poursuit ce lundi 22 mai sur BoM. Par ici, les inscriptions.
J'y serai en Ju-87. On va essayer de réitérer l'exploit de ramener tous nos Stukas après avoir copieusement bombardé nos cibles !

----------


## Algrael

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : j'ai l'impression que la plupart des dev qui bossent chez les éditeurs tiers font ça sur leur temps libre. D'où la lenteur.
> Je suis d'accord : ED devrait calmer les équipes, voire intervenir quand un module sorti en beta depuis plus d'un an n'est pas terminé...
> 
> 
> Avis aux amateurs de warbirds, la campagne Taifun se poursuit ce lundi 22 mai sur BoM. Par ici, les inscriptions.
> J'y serai en Ju-87. On va essayer de réitérer l'exploit de ramener tous nos Stukas après avoir copieusement bombardé nos cibles !


Arf, dommage j'aurais su plus tôt je me serais inscrit. La prochaine j'espère !

----------


## papagueff

du monde pour jouer sur DCS demain soir à 21h ?

----------


## Flappie

Je ne sais pas encore, je ne promets rien, mais je suis intéressé.


*DCS World*
Info importante pour les pré-acheteurs du P-40 de VEAO

VEAO a décidé de ne pas sortir de nouveaux modules avant la sortie de DCS 2.5. En effet, l'équipe bute régulièrement sur de nouveaux problèmes introduits par les mises à jour successives appliquées par Eagle Dynamics. Ils préfèrent donc se concentrer sur la finition du module T.1 Hawk, et le développement des futurs P-40 et Spit XV à un rythme plus pépère. Les clients qui ont pré-acheté leur P-40 sur le site de VEAO peuvent se faire rembourser. C'est par ici : http://veaosimulations.co.uk/dcs-p-40f-refund-request/

----------


## SergeyevK

Un rythme plus pépère ?! C'est possible ?  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Héhé.  ::P:  Je voulais dire qu'ils ne courent plus après chaque màj de DCS dans l'espoir de lancer un nouveau module ; le but étant, je suppose, d'éviter de gaspiller des ressources pour voir un travail long de plusieurs semaines jeté à la poubelle.

----------


## SergeyevK

J'avais compris, je voulais juste troller VEAO.  ::):

----------


## k4ngoo

> du monde pour jouer sur DCS demain soir à 21h ?


Yep, j'en suis !
En M2000 ou Su-25T. Dis moi si c'est compatible avec ta mission.
Je n'ai participé qu'à une sortie avec vous. C'est toujours le TS de la BAF ?

----------


## Flappie

Allez, j'en suis aussi !  ::):  Ça fait trop longtemps que je n'ai pas sorti le Viggen, il va finir par ne plus savoir voler.
Je peux adapter une ancienne mission si besoin.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je vais essayer d’être là ce soir aussi.
Viggen pourquoi pas! Si je me rappelle l'avant de l'arrière...

----------


## papagueff

Je voulais que l'on rejoue la dernière mission que nous avions faite "raffineries Abkhazes" mais pas de Mirage,je crois ni de Vigeen,j'en suis sur, dans cette mission. Si tu veux voir,Flappie à la modifier, elle est dans l'explorateur de fichiers du mess de TS dans missions DCS World. ou alors proposes nous une de tes missions.
A ce soir.

----------


## Flappie

Je prépare un truc tout neuf.  ::): 

J'ai mis 4 Viggen, 4 Su-25T, 4 Mirage, et 4 Ka-50. Autre chose ?

----------


## Flappie

Souvenirs de la soirée :

----------


## k4ngoo

Super soirée Flappie !
Faut varier les temps et les périodes de la journée : ça rend les missions bien plus immersives qu'un beau ciel bleu permanent.

----------


## Flappie

> Super soirée Flappie !
> Faut varier les temps et les périodes de la journée : ça rend les missions bien plus immersives qu'un beau ciel bleu permanent.


Merci !  ::):  Le problème, avec les nuages asynchrones de DCS, c'est qu'on a seulement deux météos crédibles en multi : le fort beau temps (ciel tout bleu) et le ciel complètement couvert.

----------


## ze_droopy

@Flappie: faut que tu fasses le ménage dans tes MP, ta boîte est saturée.

----------


## papagueff

Salut Flappie,
J'ai une mission pour demain soir "opération flash ball" qui est sur l'explorateur de fichiers sur TS. Il y à deux Vigeen programmés pour de l'attaque anti navire.
Jettes y un coup d'oeil et vois si elle te convient.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ok pour Mardi 30, les amis ? possibilité de F15, A10c, KA50, Huey, Gazelles, Mirages 2000, et Vigeen

----------


## Flappie

Salut papagueff, j'ai ouvert la mission : elle a l'air bien sympa.  ::): 
Ça marche pour demain soir.


A part ça, je crois qu'il est temps de parler du "mod" I-16 pour DCS qui commence à ressembler à un futur module, si vous voulez mon avis...




Ça fait longtemps qu'il est en préparation, mais là, ça dépasse largement le peu que j'en attendais !

----------


## k4ngoo

J'en suis, en M2000 !

----------


## deadzone67

J'en suis aussi pour ce soir  :;):  pffff encore un vieux coucou ....

----------


## ze_droopy

Je devrais pouvoir être là... Peut-être​ en retard.

----------


## Flappie

La news du jour : DCS présentera son F/A-18C à l'E3 cette année, sur le stand de Thrustmaster.  ::): 

https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...53#post3152953

@dusty : te presse pas, je vais réviser le manuel en attendant.  :;):

----------


## Tugais

> La news du jour : DCS présentera son F/A-18C à l'E3 cette année, sur le stand de Thrustmaster. 
> 
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...53#post3152953
> 
> @dusty : te presse pas, je vais réviser le manuel en attendant.


En croisant bien fort les doigts pour une présentation d'un stick de F/A-18 par la même occasion ; allez soyons fous, un HOTAS au complet - quitte à demander la lune.

----------


## Flappie

Dans sa news, il parle simplement du Warthog. J'ai pensé comme toi, mais je n'ose pas trop y croire.

----------


## k4ngoo

Mal barré finalement pour ce soir. Je vous rejoins peut-être plus tard.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Dans sa news, il parle simplement du Warthog. J'ai pensé comme toi, mais je n'ose pas trop y croire.


Il parle d'un stick pour le F-18, après le Warthog... Il n'y aura qu'un stick logiquement, vu que le throttle du F-18 est identique à celui du A-10C de mémoire.

----------


## Tugais

> Il parle d'un stick pour le F-18, après le Warthog... Il n'y aura qu'un stick logiquement, vu que le throttle du F-18 est identique à celui du A-10C de mémoire.


La manette des gaz ressemble plus en fait à leur TWS vendue dans le pack du T.16000M. Wag' a d'ailleurs évoqué sur une vidéo hébergée sur sa chaîne Youtube, qu'il volait dernièrement avec le TWS et un autre stick. La comète, tout ça  ::siffle:: 

*Edit* : En faisant un tour sur C6, Ghost, l'admin de C6 a posté une vidéo vraisemblablement gardée sous le coude depuis un moment. En plus d'un produit orienté F/A-18, Thrustmaster a aussi au programme un palonnier orienté simmers chevronnés. Quelque chose à la hauteur d'un Crosswind ou Simped si je comprends bien. Grosse année pour TH et ED.

----------


## ze_droopy

Effectivement, en vérifiant, c'est le throttle du F-15E, pas du F-18.
Donc surement un HOTAS F-18 prévu par TM.

----------


## Flappie

Chouette soirée en Viggen. 2 navires et demi au tapis.  ::):

----------


## DHP

> . 2 navires et demi au tapis.


Et demi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## MrGr33N

> Et demi ?


Bah oui. Tu protèges les navires alliés et tu coules les navires et demi !  ::ninja::

----------


## DHP

> Bah oui. Tu protèges les navires alliés et tu coules les navires et demi !





Quand ils vous manquent des boutons :

----------


## Flappie

:^_^: 
Et demi, parce que 2 missiles Rb04 ne suffisent pas à couler un navire de guerre russe.  :Emo: 

EDIT: joli, le mini clavier ! So 80's !

----------


## DHP

Y a Heatblur Simulations qui tease sur FB pour le F-14:



Spoiler Alert! 






Si c'est vrai, je suis vraiment surpris par le rendu que les jeux vidéos arrivent à atteindre maintenant. C'est juste incroyable. Tu pourrais dire que c'est une photo et personne ne te contredirais.

----------


## Tugais

J'attends le même niveau de finition pour le futur bébé de ED d'ici deux semaines.

Le plus difficile au final sur DCS est de choisir un module et de le maîtriser jusqu'au bout des doigts. J'admets ne pas saisir comment la majorité des joueurs font pour se lancer sur 36 modules à la fois, je serais plus frustré qu'autre chose que de ne pas connaître parfaitement la machine sur laquelle je vole.

----------


## Flappie

> Y a Heatblur Simulations qui tease sur FB pour le F-14...
> 
> Si c'est vrai, je suis vraiment surpris par le rendu que les jeux vidéos arrivent à atteindre maintenant. C'est juste incroyable. Tu pourrais dire que c'est une photo et personne ne te contredirais.


Le Viggen est déjà splendide (et encore, je viens de voir le rendu de la livrée métal sur DCS 2.1, c'est magnifique !).
Mais je pense que la photo que tu nous montres ne provient pas du module, mais d'un rendu 3DS. En effet, pour optimiser un jeu, on évite de mettre de textures aussi détaillées. Par ailleurs, l'effet de profondeur de champ améliore l'aspect photoréaliste de l'image, alors qu'on sait que cet effet n'existe pas dans le cockpit, en jeu (heureusement, parce que sinon ce serait injouable  ::P: ).




> Le plus difficile au final sur DCS est de choisir un module et de le maîtriser jusqu'au bout des doigts. J'admets ne pas saisir comment la majorité des joueurs font pour se lancer sur 36 modules à la fois, je serais plus frustré qu'autre chose que de ne pas connaître parfaitement la machine sur laquelle je vole.


Y'a de tout dans la simu : des collectionneurs compulsifs, des fans de modèles de vol, des joueurs occasionnels, et des perfectionnistes.  ::): 

Je suis d'accord avec toi : je préfère prendre mon temps sur chaque module avant d'essayer d'en maîtriser un autre.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 BOS/BOM/BOK*: JJD N°160 

L'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...95565#p1595523

Avec des morceaux de Spitfire...

----------


## Flappie

*DCS World*

Enfin ! Eagle Dynamics annonce que les devs travaillent à l'amélioration du modèle de dommage. Les approximations de l'actuel MD sont clairement aberrantes sur les warbirds, et parfois frustrantes sur les jets et hélicos.

Les devs vont notamment augmenter le nombre de zones de dommages de chaque appareil, passant d'une trentaine à plusieurs centaines (armatures des ailes, composants moteur, réservoirs de carburant et d'huile, systèmes hydrauliques, systèmes pneumatiques, surfaces de contrôle, soutes à munitions...). Chaque élément aura une solidité qui lui est propre (selon le matériau dans lequel il est fait, et sa structure). 

Exemple du Spitfire, avec à *gauche* : les zones de dommage qu'il est prévu d'implémenter, à *droite* : l'existant.


Par ailleurs, il n'y aura plus d'accumulation statistique des dommages. ED donne l'exemple de la perte d'une aile. Tirer plusieurs obus à l'extrémité extérieure d'une aile n'arrachera plus l'aile entière : l'aile sera seulement sectionnée à l'endroit où son armature aura été atteinte. 

Mieux, le feu pourra se propager de l'élément touché aux autres.

Enfin, les fuites provoquées par les dommages affecteront *progressivement* l'efficacité des systèmes hydrauliques et pneumatiques qu'ils alimentent, jusqu'à les rendre inopérants ; leurs traînées auront pour origine le(s) trou(s) qui constitue(nt) la fuite, et non plus le milieu de l'aile gauche/droite ou le milieu de la cellule.

ED ne fournit pas encore de date de release, mais ça fait toujours plaisir à lire.

Je suppose que la régularisation de la situation d'_IL2:CloDo_ par 1C a motivé ED à lancer cette réforme, puisque _CloDo_ dispose encore, à mes yeux, du modèle de dommage le plus réaliste du marché.

----------


## war-p

> *DCS World*
> 
> Enfin ! Eagle Dynamics annonce que les devs travaillent à l'amélioration du modèle de dommage. Les approximations de l'actuel MD sont clairement aberrantes sur les warbirds, et parfois frustrantes sur les jets et hélicos.
> 
> Les devs vont notamment augmenter le nombre de zones de dommages de chaque appareil, passant d'une trentaine à plusieurs centaines (armatures des ailes, composants moteur, réservoirs de carburant et d'huile, systèmes hydrauliques, systèmes pneumatiques, surfaces de contrôle, soutes à munitions...). Chaque élément aura une solidité qui lui est propre (selon le matériau dans lequel il est fait, et sa structure). 
> 
> Exemple du Spitfire, avec à *gauche* : les zones de dommage qu'il est prévu d'implémenter, à *droite* : l'existant.
> https://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.p...1&d=1496411523
> 
> ...


T'as oublié de préciser que les mises à jour se feront le mercredi à partir de maintenant.

----------


## Flappie

Je te laisse faire, je suis pas leur attaché de presse.  :;):

----------


## war-p

> Je te laisse faire, je suis pas leur attaché de presse.


Moi non plus  ::P: , ils ont parlé de l'amélioration du modèle de dommages des avions, mais du coup on sait pour les autres véhicules ou pas ?

----------


## Flappie

Ils ne citent pas les appareils concernés, mais les pièces listées en exemple ne font aucun doute : ils parlent uniquement de ce qui vole, pas des unités au sol.

----------


## war-p

> Ils ne citent pas les appareils concernés, mais les pièces listées en exemple ne font aucun doute : ils parlent uniquement de ce qui vole, pas des unités au sol.


Bah, quand tu vois que tout à l'heure j'ai fait une passe à la m82 sur un t55, deux bombes ont tapé à 5m du char, et ça ne l'a même pas égratigné... Il y a un sacré axe d'amélioration dans ce domaine.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello les gens !

J'essaye de faire une mission avec un Awacs, mais je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner.

Il tourne bien dans le ciel, tout va bien. La fréquence de com est la même que moi (J'ai même bien eu son message indiquant qu'il était sur zone), mais ensuite, que dalle. J'ai bien mis l'action "AWACS", mais il doit manquer quelque chose. Avez-vous une pitite idée ?

Merci !

----------


## Flappie

Salut, l'AWACS marche tout seul dans DCS (la tâche AWACS est appliquée par défaut). Tu volais avec quel appareil ? Tu as essayé de consulter l'AWACS avec le menu * ?

Pour être sûr que ça fonctionne, il faut ajouter l'option Set Frequency et la rensiegner avec une fréquence que ton appareil peut contacter. Après ça, ça roule.
Il y a aussi le champ "Com" pour la fréquence, mais je n'ai jamais compris laquelle fonctionnait avec quel appareil.

EDIT:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Avec le F-5E.

J'ai vu l'astuce du "Set Frequency", je l'avais bien mis aussi. J'ai pas fait le test de com (enfin, je l'avais fait avant d'avoir essayer d'ajouter le Set Frequency et il n'apparaissait pas).

Merci pour la réponse  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon, j'ai essayé comme ça, mais sans succès. Il n'apparaît pas non plus dans le menu com.

Je met la mission ici : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzo...ew?usp=sharing

Si quelqu'un veut vérifier ou a une idée ?

Merci !

----------


## Flappie

Je viens de vérifier (avec un F-15C, je n'ai pas le F-5E) : effectivement, ton AWACS "Overlord" n'apparait pas dans la liste quand on tape *.

Du coup, j'ai ajouté un AWACS "Magic" sans rien y changer, et ça fonctionne nickel (* puis F7). Voici la mission éditée, n'oublie pas de remettre un F-5E.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci !!

----------


## papagueff

Bonsoir à tous, pour demain soir, je n'ai rien de prévu comme missions mais je ne doute pas que vous trouviez votre bonheur dans la pléiade de missions de DCS qui trainent dans vos PC. Je ne serais certainement pas présent demain car je pars voguer sur l'estuaire de la gironde toute la journée et suis pas sur d'être revenu pour 21h.
Quoi qu'il en soit bon vol à tous et à bientôt.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## ze_droopy

J'ai commencé à faire une mission, elle est dans un état jouable, mais non testée..

----------


## Flappie

Je prends !  ::):

----------


## papagueff

alors,comment ça c'est passé,hier soir ? Racontez moi,je veux tous savoir.  ::):

----------


## deadzone67

Petite mission d'entrainement sympa d'attaque au sol pour Flappie et Dusty, moi en KA50 puis en 25T pour du SEAD  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Dusty et moi avons tenté l'emploi du BK90, le lanceur de sous-munitions. Pas facile, mais on a détruit une partie des objectifs.

----------


## papagueff

merci pour les infos,à Mardi les amis.

----------


## DHP

Pour info il y a des promos sur le store de DCS. Ce sont des bundles avec des warbirds.

----------


## Bacab

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous aurait gardé la doc que j'avais écrite sur l'AIM-120 pour Falcon ? Lorsque j'ai changé de PC (il y a maintenant un moment) j'ai visiblement oublié de la transférer et j'aurais voulu la reprendre pour la mettre au niveau de la 4.33.1. Par avance merci.

----------


## Flappie

Salut bacab, tu parles du KwiKwi Falcon ou d'autre chose ? Les KwiKwis ont disparu, mais j'ai demandé à la rédac de nous les remettre dans un coin, peu importe le format.

----------


## Bacab

Hello !
Non j'avais fait un PDF expliquant comment utiliser l'AIM-120 spécifiquement, c'est lui que je ne retrouve pas. Pour le kwikwi je suis au courant.

----------


## Flappie

J'interroge Google. En attendant, j'ai trouvé ça : ftp://www.checksix-fr.com/EDC-C6/2-2...r%20AIM120.pdf

EDIT: trouvé la période. Je fouille mes MP.
EDIT2: trouvé ton message, mais le lien est mort : https://www.dropbox.com/s/rsavkq4hcc...im120.pdf?dl=0  ::(:  Le fichier s'appelait _AIM120.pdf_. Tu ne trouves rien sur ton PC ? Moi je ne trouve rien sur le mien.  ::sad::

----------


## Bacab

> J'interroge Google. En attendant, j'ai trouvé ça : ftp://www.checksix-fr.com/EDC-C6/2-2...r%20AIM120.pdf
> 
> EDIT: trouvé la période. Je fouille mes MP.
> EDIT2: trouvé ton message, mais le lien est mort : https://www.dropbox.com/s/rsavkq4hcc...im120.pdf?dl=0  Le fichier s'appelait _AIM120.pdf_. Tu ne trouves rien sur ton PC ? Moi je ne trouve rien sur le mien.


Tant pis je la réécrirais, merci d'avoir regardé  :;):

----------


## Serpi

Salut les canards, petite question pour les heureux possesseurs du ED Tracker (sur IL2 - BOS): c'est un dispositif à 3 degrés de liberté (comprendre rotation mais pas translation dans l'espace), et je découvre un peu triste que le jeu bloque les commandes pour les trois degrés de liberté manquant. J'arrive à peu près à feinter avec l'astuce du pseudo 6 degrés de liberté (vraiment top pour vérifier ses 6), mais je perd le déplacement vertical de la tête, ce qui était quand même bien utile pour s'offrir une vue panoramique de son environnement (et vérifier ses instruments de bord dans le I-16...).
Vous savez comment palier le problème?

----------


## Flappie

Salut, pour la translation de la tête, je viens d'essayer d'assigner un axe, sans y parvenir. Par défaut, tu peux utiliser les touches Page Haut / Page Bas, mais je suppose que ce n'est pas ce que tu cherches.

----------


## Serpi

Justement les touches Page Haut / Page Bas ne "fonctionnent" plus dès lors que le Tracker est actif.

----------


## Flappie

> Justement les touches Page Haut / Page Bas ne "fonctionnent" plus dès lors que le Tracker est actif.


Etrange. Si ton tracker ne gère pas ces axes-là, le jeu devrait permettre l'utilisation des touches. Bref, tu cherches un moyen de dire au jeu que ton tracker ne gère que 3 axes.

Je viens de jeter un œil au fichier *1C Game Studios\IL-2 Sturmovik Battle of Stalingrad\data\input\input.map*

J'ignore si le jeu tolère qu'on le modifie à la main, mais je pense que la section suivante mérite un essai :




> *action("BC_HEAD_TRANS_X_P","State","_trackir_axis_  Z");
> action("BC_HEAD_TRANS_Y_P","State","trackir_axis_Y  ");
> action("BC_HEAD_TRANS_Z_P","State","_trackir_axis_  X");*
> action("BC_HEAD_YAW_P","Event","mouse_axis_X");
> action("BC_HEAD_YAW_P","State","_trackir_axis_YAW"  );
> action("BC_HEAD_PITCH_P","Event","mouse_axis_Y");
> action("BC_HEAD_PITCH_P","State","trackir_axis_PIT  CH");
> action("BC_HEAD_ROLL_P","State","trackir_axis_ROLL  ");
> action("BC_HEAD_YAW_WRAPPED_P","Event","mouse_axis  _X");
> action("BC_HEAD_YAW_WRAPPED_P","State","_trackir_a  xis_YAW");


Essaie de commenter (avec des //) les lignes des axes que tu ne parviens pas à contrôler à l'aide des touches. Ça devrait empêcher le jeu de bloquer tes commandes clavier.

Évidemment, fais une sauvegarde de ce fichier avant toute modif.  :;):

----------


## DHP

Lien facebook mais beaucoup d'image du futur Harrier. 

https://www.facebook.com/RazbamSims/...71527256267242

----------


## Tugais

Ils font de chouettes modules chez Razbam, c'est dommage qu'ils ne les termine pas.

----------


## Flappie

> Ils font de chouettes modules chez Razbam, c'est dommage qu'ils ne les termine pas.


Vrai. Hélas, tu peux en dire autant de :

Heatblur -> Viggen pas fini, le chantier F-14 marche à plein
Aviodev -> C-101 pas fini, lancés sur le Mirage F1
VEAO -> Hawk pas fini, roadmap = inventaire à la Prévert  ::rolleyes:: 
Polychop -> Gazelle pas finie, lancés sur le Stuka

Tous ceux-là sont atteints de procrastination : dès qu'un projet est publié, parce que "presque" fini, il devient peu intéressant. Ils enchaînent donc sur de nouveaux projets, plus motivants. C'est humain, mais c'est gênant quand on a des clients.

Pour moi, le seul éditeur tiers qui n'a pas ce travers, c'est Belsimtek. Mais c'est de la triche, ils font pour ainsi dire partie d'ED (peut-être parce qu'ils ne procrastinent pas ?).

----------


## Tugais

Dieu sait que j'aimerais acquérir le Harrier et le Tomcat à venir, mais lire les forums _3rd parties_ d'ED et voir le nombre de mecs qui pleurent en attendant la correction de bugs qui trainent sur des modules disponibles depuis des mois, voir des années, ça ne met pas en confiance. A tous les coups je vais finir avec le prochain module d'ED sur le F/A-18 - et encore, même sur celui-ci, ED a prévenu que tout ne serait pas implémenté à la sortie - me faut une excuse pour acheter leur stick de Hornet à venir et leur palo.

----------


## partizan

@Flappie, tu dois pouvoir inclure Belsimtek à ta liste... j'attends toujours le double slot sur 1 appareil (disponible pourtant sur la gazelle).

----------


## Flappie

> je vais finir avec le prochain module d'ED sur le F/A-18 - et encore, même sur celui-ci, ED a prévenu que *tout ne serait pas implémenté à la sortie*


Wabon ? Si ED s'y met ausi...  ::unsure::  




> @Flappie, tu dois pouvoir inclure Belsimtek à ta liste... j'attends toujours le double slot sur 1 appareil (disponible pourtant sur la gazelle).


De quel appareil parles-tu ? Est-ce que la promesse du dual seat a été faite avant la sortie du module ?

----------


## partizan

Je parle de mon fétiche huey :
https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...46&postcount=1

On attend toujours (depuis l'annonce de 2012) le :
"Multiplayer coop mode for crew members of the same helicopter under development for a later update."

----------


## Flappie

Ouch, 2012 tout de même !  ::P:  Ça ne nous rajeunit pas, tout ça. Je te trouvais un peu dur, mais en fait, non. C'est la réalité qui est dure*.
Bon, techniquement, le multi-seat existe sur DCS depuis octobre 2015. Mais ça fait déjà 1 an et demi de retard.


_*CMBproof_  ::ninja::

----------


## papagueff

salut à tous,pour demain soir, je vous propose une mission,si pas d'autres missions de proposées "opération fer de lance" composée de 4XA10 - 4X KA50 - 2XF15. Voir le gestionnaire de fichiers sur TS.Flappie si tu veux changer les appareils ne t'en prives pas.

----------


## Flappie

> salut à tous,pour demain soir, je vous propose une mission,si pas d'autres missions de proposées "opération fer de lance" composée de 4XA10 - 4X KA50 - 2XF15. Voir le gestionnaire de fichiers sur TS.Flappie si tu veux changer les appareils ne t'en prives pas.


Avec plaisir, je vais jeter un oeil... et ajouter 2 Viggen.  ::P: 

Sinon, Zeus vient de révéler pourquoi on ne voyait plus que des màj à propos du Harrier. Il devait être présenté à l'E3 (qui débute aujourd'hui) en compagnie du F/A-18C.

Bon, maintenant au moins, RAZBAM n'a plus d'excuses pour ne pas finir le Mirage ! D'ailleurs, il annonce une mise à jour du modèle de vol pour la 2.1.1 ou celle qui suit (il n'évoque pas la 1.5). L'avionique suivra.


EDIT: voilà Dusty, on a 2 paires de Viggen pour demain (Rb-04, puis BK-90).

----------


## ze_droopy

Roger, je vais faire mon possible pour être là à l'heure.

----------


## partizan

Réponse de Zeus pour le temps que devrait prendre la maj del'avionique du M2Kc > _About three weeks at most TM._
5 contre 1 qu'il les tiendra pas !  ::ninja:: 

Enfin une bonne nouvelle ! Si le mdv permet d'avoir enfin un réacteur digne de ce nom  ::wub::

----------


## Azrayen

> (il n'évoque pas la 1.5)


Simplement parce que le prochain update DCS sera 2.1.1 le 14 juin.  :;): 




> Si le mdv permet d'avoir enfin un réacteur digne de ce nom


Il n'y a pas de problème avec le réacteur.
Ne pas confondre poussée et accélération. En aviation, cela peut être très différent (et tel est le cas ici).

----------


## partizan

En effet, mauvaise expression de ma part.

----------


## papagueff

l'ennemi à démotivé nos troupes,il s'appelle foutebol. Je propose de remettre notre mission à demain soir 21h. M'indiquer si vous êtes d'accord avec ce report ou si un autre jour vous conviendrais mieux. Merci

----------


## Flappie

Pas de souci, à demain !  ::): 

J'arriverai sûrement vers 21h30, par contre.

- - - Updated - - -

Vu sur reddit, un exemple de modèle de dégâts bien foutu (c'est BoS) : http://i.imgur.com/cQqgLCi.gifv
Et pendant que j'y suis dans mon EDIT, voici le grip du F/A-18C par Thrustmaster : http://i.imgur.com/xE22tn1.jpg

----------


## Tugais

Les liens sont kaputt !

Edit : Je suis allé égoïstement chercher bonheur sur les forums de ED pour voir une photo et une vidéo du nouveau stick  ::love::

----------


## SergeyevK

Mouais, je préfère le futur grip de VKB.

Ceci dit Tugais, le RIO n'a pas besoin d'un stick comme celui là. :D

----------


## Flappie

Je n'entends quasiment jamais parler de VKB mais ils ont l'air de faire du bon matos (même si parfois, le look laisse à désirer). Je ne connaissais pas leurs grips pour Warthog. C'est quoi la boîte orange qui dépasse ? L'adaptateur pour brancher le throttle du Warthog?

Je vois qu'ils ont un bien joli palonnier, aussi. Je crois que quelqu'un en avait déjà parlé ici. Il n'est pas cher pour le matériau utilisé. C'est celui qui s'utilise comme un axe Z (haut/bas) plutôt qu'un axe X (gauche/droite), c'est bien ça ? Je vois qu'ils parlent d'un frein bout-du-pied "virtuel". Ça marche comment ?

Répondez, maintenant !!!

----------


## SergeyevK

La boîte orange (qui s'appelle black box) est le controleur -avec un processeur ARM 32bit- du joystick. Tu peux y brancher aussi le palonnier, comme ça le tout est reconnu comme étant un seul périphérique par Windows. C'est pratique et en plus il n'y a pas besoin de drivers (j'allais écrire pilote mais bon...  :;): ).
La palonnier est vraiment bien, je viens d'un Saitek et il n'y a pas photo, c'est un bon en avant point de vue précision. Seul défaut, pour certain l'absence de toe brakes est gênante.

J'avais un X-52 Pro et je suis passé sur un Black Mamba. Et bien franchement Saitek, à côté de VKB, c'est de la merde à tout point de vue. J'ai eu un Warthog aussi et la précision du VKB est bien meilleure, bien plus fine.Il faut dire que j'ai détesté la "center stiffness" du Warthog.

Saitek et dans une moindre mesure le Warthog, c'est quand même un cran en dessous -Saitek trois voir 4 crans en dessous-... Il faut quand même savoir que je suis devenu un fanboy de VKB.  ::): 


Edit : Des infos sur le MCG de VKB : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=186720

----------


## Tugais

> Mouais, je préfère le futur grip de VKB.
> 
> Ceci dit Tugais, le RIO n'a pas besoin d'un stick comme celui là. :D


Je sais bien, mais il me le faut tout de même, j'aurais de quoi faire du coup pour les 20 ans à venir ; un stick de A10/F16, un stick pour F18/AV8, un grip pour Flanker/Mig et un KG12 de VKB également parce qu'il ne faut pas déconner non plus.

Pour le palonnier je me tâte bien entre celui de VKB et celui de MFG. Et il parait que TM en a un sous le coude aussi …

/retourne potasser son manuel de Tomcat.

----------


## SergeyevK

> Pour le palonnier je me tâte bien entre celui de VKB et celui de MFG. Et il parait que TM en a un sous le coude aussi …


J'ai aussi hésité avec le MFG mais la liste d'attente était longue et au final j'ai préféré le côté compact du VKB.

----------


## war-p

Le f/a18c  :Bave:

----------


## partizan

https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...9&postcount=28

 ::siffle::

----------


## DHP

> https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...9&postcount=28


Ils sont énorme.

----------


## Flappie

Énorme*s*, donc.  :;): 

Personnellement, je préfère ça à une maj déployée et injouable...

@Prof Sergeiev : merci pour toutes ces infos ! J'hésite aussi avec le MFG... Je risque aussi d'avoir un problème de place, mais je veux conserver mon toe brake.

----------


## war-p

> Ils sont énorme.


Non ils ont juste des gros soucis de développement informatique.

----------


## partizan

Clair qu'il vaut mieux ça qu'une update qui apporte d'autres soucis.
Razbam aura peut-être le temps d'implémenter ses fix pour le mirage avec la 2.1.1 si elle sort mercredi prochain.
C'est beau de rester continuellement optimiste  ::happy2:: 

Edit : c'est aussi beau de ne pas se sentir seul  ::P:

----------


## ze_droopy

Désolé je ne vais pas y arriver ce soir  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

::sad:: 
Pas grave, on est déjà 3. Préviens-moi si tu es dispo un de ces prochains soirs.  :;):

----------


## Tugais

J'y pensais depuis quelques semaines, quelqu'un l'a fait. Le dernier produit de chez Elgato, le _Stream Deck_, consiste en un petit boîtier composé de 15 touches programmables avec un affichage LED que l'on peut personnaliser à l'aide du soft livré avec le produit.

Je me demandais ce que cela donnerait pour nos simulations ; un membre du forum d'Eagle Dynamics a créé un sujet avec photos à l'appui, il y a un intérêt certain. encore une dépense à prévoir dans les mois à venir.

Le lien vers le sujet en question, bonne lecture.

----------


## Flappie

Ca claque ! Pas mal du tout. Merci pour l'info !

----------


## war-p

> J'y pensais depuis quelques semaines, quelqu'un l'a fait. Le dernier produit de chez Elgato, le _Stream Deck_, consiste en un petit boîtier composé de 15 touches programmables avec un affichage LED que l'on peut personnaliser à l'aide du soft livré avec le produit.
> 
> Je me demandais ce que cela donnerait pour nos simulations ; un membre du forum d'Eagle Dynamics a créé un sujet avec photos à l'appui, il y a un intérêt certain. encore une dépense à prévoir dans les mois à venir.
> 
> Le lien vers le sujet en question, bonne lecture.


Ça fait une semaine que ça tourne sur reddit, le mec a fait un hack d'un bidule utilisé par les streamer.
Sinon dans le même délire et pour beaucoup moins cher, je vous conseille l'application Android (je sais pas si elle existe pour iOS) cockpit++, c'est gratuit, en développement, mais c'est super pratique surtout sur le mirage  :;):

----------


## papagueff

> Ça fait une semaine que ça tourne sur reddit, le mec a fait un hack d'un bidule utilisé par les streamer.
> Sinon dans le même délire et pour beaucoup moins cher, je vous conseille l'application Android (je sais pas si elle existe pour iOS) cockpit++, c'est gratuit, en développement, mais c'est super pratique surtout sur le mirage


Perso, je trouve pas ça tellement génial et surtout merdique à installer.Trouver les adresses ip du téléphone,les adresses ip de l'ordi,à mon niveau c'est une catastrophe. j'ai tout désinstallé.Merci tout de même pour l'information.

----------


## Tugais

> Perso, je trouve pas ça tellement génial et surtout merdique à installer.Trouver les adresses ip du téléphone,les adresses ip de l'ordi,à mon niveau c'est une catastrophe. j'ai tout désinstallé.Merci tout de même pour l'information.


Comme indiqué par le développeur, pour l'instant sa bidouille est avant tout destiné à d'autres personnes touchant leur bille niveau programmation. Il compte néanmoins sortir un package tout en un pour qu'un max de personnes puissent en profiter sans se prendre la tête.

----------


## war-p

> Perso, je trouve pas ça tellement génial et surtout merdique à installer.Trouver les adresses ip du téléphone,les adresses ip de l'ordi,à mon niveau c'est une catastrophe. j'ai tout désinstallé.Merci tout de même pour l'information.


Ca va, ça reste le niveau 0 de la mise en place => tu installes l'appli sur le téléphone, tu copies le fichier de script lua dans ton dossier saved games/dcs/scripts, tu récupères l'ip de ton pc, tu la rentres dans ton appli... Et tu lances dcs.

----------


## Flappie

> Ca va, ça reste le niveau 0 de la mise en place => tu installes l'appli sur le téléphone, tu copies le fichier de script lua dans ton dossier saved games/dcs/scripts, tu récupères l'ip de ton pc, tu la rentres dans ton appli... Et tu lances dcs.


Tu sais que tu parles à un septagénaire, p'tit merdeux ?  ::happy2:: 
papagueff, il joue en se connectant à son Minitel !!  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

Bah, je sais pas un A10 ou un KA50, c'est plus complexe non?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Bah, je sais pas un A10 ou un KA50, c'est plus complexe non?


Ils ne te demandent pas ton adresse IP, non.  ::rolleyes:: 

Et puis, si tu lis ta signature, ton comprendras pourquoi papagueff sais utiliser un Ka-50 et pas une fenêtre DOS.  :;): 

Plus sérieusement, tout le monde ne sait pas aller chercher une IP. Depuis l'avènement du DHCP, ça sert à peu de gens, finalement.

_/fin du HS_

----------


## Flappie

Encore un "mod" DCS en cours de développement qui pourrait un jour se transformer en module : l'A6M5a "Zero".

----------


## papagueff

> Tu sais que tu parles à un septagénaire, p'tit merdeux ? 
> papagueff, il joue en se connectant à son Minitel !!


 c'est quoi un minitel ? Vous savez,je suis plus ancien que vous ne le pensiez,dans ma jeunesse on venait juste de découvrir comment faire du feu, alors l'informatique à l'époque c'était le moindre de mes soucis. Alors les jeunots respectez mes cheveux blancs quand vous aurez évolués aussi vite que moi, venez pas critiquer parce que je ne sais pas ou trouver l'adresse IP de mes appareils. Rompez la bleusaille.  
Pour Flappie: Septuagenaire et pas septagénaire.

----------


## papagueff

> Ca va, ça reste le niveau 0 de la mise en place => tu installes l'appli sur le téléphone, tu copies le fichier de script lua dans ton dossier saved games/dcs/scripts, tu récupères l'ip de ton pc, tu la rentres dans ton appli... Et tu lances dcs.


j'ai fais tout ça sauf que je sais pas ou aller chercher l'adresse IP de mon PC et de mon téléphone.Je connais l'adresse IP internet de mon pc mais parait que c'est pas la même.
Et puis quand ça me prend le choux j'ai pas envie et je cherche pas à comprendre,j'ai tout viré. C'est beaucoup plus simple comme ça.

----------


## LolOleon

Salut les canards, me revoilà à la charge. Finalement le calendrier du champ Assetto Corsa CPC me permet pas de venir voler avec vous le mardi, mais je serai bien intéressé si y'avait 1 ou 2 vieux briscards qui voudraient tenter une sortie de temps en temps sur le serveur Wings Of Liberty (IL 2 : BoS, Bom, etc...) pour améliorer mes chances de survie. J'ai encore réussi à croiser personne sur le Mumble. 

A toute !

----------


## papagueff

du monde demain soir,21h ? J'ai envie de refaire la mission de la semaine dernière avec un peu plus de monde ça doit être le pied.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

> je serai bien intéressé si y'avait 1 ou 2 vieux briscards qui voudraient tenter une sortie de temps en temps sur le serveur Wings Of Liberty (IL 2 : BoS, Bom, etc...) pour améliorer mes chances de survie.


Yop, en ce moment il y a la camapagne Taifun sur BoS un lundi sur deux. D'ailleurs, ça vole à l'heure où je parle (mais on ne peut pas rejoindre en cours). Dis-moi si tu as des dispos les lundis.




> du monde demain soir,21h ? J'ai envie de refaire la mission de la semaine dernière avec un peu plus de monde ça doit être le pied.


Ouaip, je serai là avec plaisir, quoiqu'un peu en retard, probablement. M'attendez pas avant 21h30.

LolOleon, tu voles en quoi sur DCS déjà ?

----------


## Flappie

Vu dans le changelog de l'alpha 2.1 de DCS ce jour :




> Added livery selection into Rearm/Refuel panel.


Le ground crew était déjà capable de réparer un appareil en quelques minutes seulement. Désormais, il pourra aussi changer sa livrée en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire.  :^_^: 

Je trouve ce choix un peu curieux...

----------


## war-p

> Vu dans le changelog de l'alpha 2.1 de DCS ce jour :
> 
> 
> 
> Le ground crew était déjà capable de réparer un appareil en quelques minutes seulement. Désormais, il pourra aussi changer sa livrée en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire. 
> 
> Je trouve ce choix un peu curieux...


Bah, c'est pas plus mal, vu qu'il peuvent le faire avec le nouveau moteur, pourquoi se priver et refaire la peinture c'est toujours moins long que de réparer un avion à qui il manque une aile  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Quand tu crées une mission en prévoyant une livrée pour un rôle particulier, tu n'apprécies pas forcément qu'un pilote la change en cours de route.
J'espère qu'on pourra empêcher cette fonction depuis l'éditeur de mission.

----------


## Tugais

> Quand tu crées une mission en prévoyant une livrée pour un rôle particulier, tu n'apprécies pas forcément qu'un pilote la change en cours de route.[...]


Là comme ça, je ne vois pas forcément ce que ça change, si ce n'est peut-être un frein à l'immersion si le type s'amuse à voler avec une skin Barbie - ce qui lui vaudra d'être abattu à n'en pas douter.

----------


## Flappie

Je parle précisément du frein à l'immersion.
Bientôt, les chapeaux de Team Fortress 2...  ::trollface::

----------


## Tugais

> Bientôt, les chapeaux de Team Fortress 2...


Parce que tu serais contre la possibilité de changer facilement l'apparence du pilote ? J'ai honte, mais j'avoue, j'aimerais pouvoir changer par exemple le casque. C'est bête mais ça permettrait un peu plus de personnalisation.

----------


## Flappie

Les skins sont là pour ça. Chez les Autuches, on a tous un casque de Mirage différent.  :Perfect: 
Mais je vois vraiment pas pourquoi on en changerait entre deux vols.

----------


## partizan

Autuches ? Connais pô  ::siffle::

----------


## Tugais

> Les skins sont là pour ça. Chez les Autuches, on a tous un casque de Mirage différent. 
> Mais je vois vraiment pas pourquoi on en changerait entre deux vols.


J'imaginais à vrai dire une interface dans le jeu qui prendrait en charge le changement de ce genre de détails (je ne fais pas référence aux livrées des appareils). Tu as une ou deux captures d'écran pour les mettre en valeur ? (ouais, j'suis curieux)

----------


## Flappie

Enjoy!

C'est partizan ici présent qui a œuvré. La classe, hein ?

----------


## Tugais

Ah oui, oui, oui ! C'est plutôt classe de pouvoir faire ce que l'on veut de ce côté là ; ça doit être d'autant plus sympa de voler en formation du coup))

----------


## DHP

Y a des promos sur steam pour les modules DCS et des promos sur le site de IL2 aussi..

----------


## Herman Speed

Nota Bene : 
N'oubliez pas que les modules DCS achetés sur Steam ne fonctionneront que pour la version STEAM de DCS  ::|:

----------


## jeanba

C'est aussi promo chez 777 :



> Huge Summer Sale, Spitfire and Blazing Steppe
> 
> Dear Pilots,
> 
> Our HUGE SUMMER SALE just launched on our website and on Steam! The sale runs through July 5th.
> 
> Ten Days of Autumn Campaign = 50% Off for the first time ever!
> 
> Ju-52/3m Collector Plane = 33% Off
> ...

----------


## DHP

> Nota Bene : 
> N'oubliez pas que les modules DCS achetés sur Steam ne fonctionneront que pour la version STEAM de DCS


C'est vrai uniquement pour le module M-2000C les autres ont toujours l'ancien système ou tu récupères une clé que tu peux intégrer au standalone.

----------


## Flappie

> C'est vrai uniquement pour le module M-2000C les autres ont toujours l'ancien système ou tu récupères une clé que tu peux intégrer au standalone.


Absolument.







> Please note that the DCS: M-2000C, and all future DCS World DLC releases on Steam, will now use Steam Keys instead of Starforce keys. As such, these purchases cannot be activated on the DCS World e-Shop version. Previous purchases will not be affected.


Donc tous les modules qui ont été publiés sur Steam *AVANT* le Mirage 2000-C pourront toujours être activés sur la standalone, même si on les achète aujourd'hui, demain ou dans 3 ans*.
En revanche, le Mirage 2000-C ainsi que l'ensemble des modules qui le rejoindront sur Steam dans les années à venir ne sont compatibles qu'avec la version Steam du jeu.


_*A condition que Steam les propose toujours dans son catalogue, of course._

----------


## k4ngoo

Merci pour ces précisions, les experts !
Je ne trouve pas de terrain sur Steam, c'est parce qu'ils sont considérés comme liés à la version 2.x et donc non-disponible sur cette plateforme ?

----------


## Tugais

> Merci pour ces précisions, les experts !
> Je ne trouve pas de terrain sur Steam, c'est parce qu'ils sont considérés comme liés à la version 2.x et donc non-disponible sur cette plateforme ?


Toutafé.

----------


## partizan

K4ngoo, les soldes ED dété devraient pas tarder à arriver... pour ta Nevada  ::rolleyes::

----------


## k4ngoo

> K4ngoo, les soldes ED dété devraient pas tarder à arriver... pour ta Nevada


Ok, ok, je patiente sagement  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Mjoln

Je partage avec vous un petit plaisir que je me suis fait pour le boulot en prévision du meeting aérien qui se tient à partir de demain à la BA 113 de Saint-Dizier. J'ai eu la chance de faire un vol avec la Jet-e-Sons qui est un groupe de passionnés de simu qui reproduisent le programme de la Patrouille de France dans DCS. C'est des heures et des heures d'entraînement pour arriver à ce résultat. 
Ils ont réussi à créér un lien avec l'armée et la vraie PAF si bien qu'en 2014 on leur a demandé de tester virtuellement le programme de la Patrouille de France avant la vraie. C'est fou. Et donc, ils font des meetings et ils se déplacent avec tout leur matos (cockpits maison et tout) pour faire des démos sur écrans géants.
Et en plus ils sont adorables ce qui ne gâche rien. Ça deconne pendant le vol mais en fait le skill est monstrueux.
Bref, super moment.

----------


## DHP

Très impressionnant. Merci pour la vidéo.

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour la vidéo ! J'espère avoir bientôt du wifi dans ma cambrousse pour en profiter !

Sinon, l'info du jour sur DCS : oui, la carte actuelle du Caucase sera bien agrandie lors de sa mise à niveau "2.5", mais ce sera au *sud*, donc certainement au-niveau de la Turquie (what else?). Et tant pis pour l'hypothétique retour de la Crimée de LockOn que beaucoup espéraient.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 BOK: JDD N°163*

*L'annonce officielle*: [/U][/B]   https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...-5#entry484821

*L'annonce sur C6*: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=197908



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une mission ouverte à tous est organisé le mercredi 5 juillet 2017 

Voir post suivant: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=454&t=197915

----------


## Pachidermus

> *IL-2 BOK: JDD N°163*
> 
> *L'annonce officielle*: [/U][/B]   https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...-5#entry484821
> 
> *L'annonce sur C6*: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=197908
> 
> https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/uploa...1498821658.jpg
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


cool ca marche comment pour vous rejoindre?


A propos de DCS je viens de me mettre a tâter la bête ,Pour les warbirds ww2 pas mal ,mais ayant quelque heure de vol sur il2 je préfère le modèle de vol de celui ci.
Par contre le rendu graphique de dcs fait beaucoup plus réaliste et le rend plus agréable.

Je me suis pris l albatros car j ai vraiment flashé dessus le jour ou j ai fait des travaux dans le hangar de la patrouille spartlex et ou j ai pu d'ailleurs échangé avec le mécano qui lui aussi fait du Dcs.

Première sensation ouha!!!!    ezpz    ca décolle  tout seul, les manœuvres ça passe tout seul je parle même pas de l atterrissage.
La principal  difficulté que j ai, c est la radio !! alors a l ocas si a un canard pouvais me briffer la dessus ça serait cool.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dites, vous connaîtrez un jeu qui supporte la VR et qui peut se passer de joystick / HOTAS mais peut se jouer avec les contrôleurs VR ? 
J'ai bien VTOL VR qui propose ce genre de feature mais il n'est pas dispo.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello les gens ! Je voudrais bien prendre le L-39 sur steam (En promo à 28 €), mais marchera t'il en standalone ? La faq est pas hyper claire (Un coup ça dit non, puis en dessous on comprnds que oui...)

Mici !

----------


## Flappie

@Pachidermus: Quel est ton problème avec la radio ? Sois plus précis s'il te plait.

@MetalDestroyer : Essaye DCS World, il gèrela VR et est gratuit (prends la version Stable, v1.5.7). Ça te permettra de vérifier si le jeu gère bien tes contrôleurs à peu de frais.




> Hello les gens ! Je voudrais bien prendre le L-39 sur steam (En promo à 28 €), mais marchera t'il en standalone ? La faq est pas hyper claire (Un coup ça dit non, puis en dessous on comprnds que oui...)
> 
> Mici !


Le L39 est paru sur Steam avant le M2000. Donc c'est bon, tu pourras utiliser la clé Steam sur la standalone.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je regarde pour DCS. Il me semblait qu'il fallait toujours un Joystick/HOTAS pour y jouer en VR.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci Flappie !

----------


## Flappie

> Je regarde pour DCS. Il me semblait qu'il fallait toujours un Joystick/HOTAS pour y jouer en VR.


Tiens-nous au jus.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, pas fameux. Steam me dit que les controleurs ne sont pas prises en compte. Une fois arrivée dans le menu principal, aucun moyen de naviguer avec les Wand ou avec un pad X360. Je ne suis pas allé plus loin pour l'instant car je dois repositionner mes Lighthouses pour jouer en position Assis devant mon clavier / souris et non en mode Roomscale.  ::sad::

----------


## Genchou

> Je regarde pour DCS. Il me semblait qu'il fallait toujours un Joystick/HOTAS pour y jouer en VR.


Ca m'étonnerait que ce soit possible. DCS étant ce qu'il est, je ne pense pas que les contrôleurs VR soient supportés officiellement, ni même via un mod/hack de la communauté. Ca reste un study sim quasi indissociable des habituels périph de simu d'avion. C'est dommage parce que ce serait probablement beaucoup plus immersif de chipoter aux boutons et switchs du cockpit comme ça qu'avec une souris.

----------


## DHP

Vous parler d'un appareil genre paire de gant associé au VR pour que le jeu reconnaissance le mouvement des bras et des doigts ?

----------


## Genchou

Non, on parle des contrôleurs/manettes qui viennent avec les casques de VR, par exemple voici celui du HTC Vive :



Edit: mais en gros oui l'idée est de pouvoir bouger les mains et que ce soit reconnus en jeu. Dans DCS ce n'est pas implémenté et il faut utiliser la souris pour naviguer dans les menus et activer les boutons du cockpit. Pouvoir utiliser une manette VR, voire comme tu dis un gant spécial VR, ce serait un gros plus pour l'immersion je trouve.  ::): 
Malheureusement ce n'est pas encore possible.

----------


## Mjoln

Je joue régulièrement à DCS en VR. La semaine dernière en faisant un vol, j'ai tourné la tête et j'ai eu la surprise de voir les manettes de l'occulus que j'avais posées près de moi modélisées comme des mains dans le jeu. Mais j'étais en pleine manœuvre, j'ai pas essayé de voir comment on peut interagir dans le jeu avec. Je pense qu'on peut cliquer sur des boutons, voire manipuler la manette des gaz, mais ça m'étonnerait qu'on puisse bouger le manche à balais avec. J.essaye dès que j'ai l'occasion.

----------


## Tugais

Il y a un sujet qui a été ouvert à ce sujet il y a plusieurs semaines sur les forums d'ED. On peut visiblement se servir des Touch de l'Occulus.

----------


## pollux 18

Sortie du patch 2.011 pour IL-2 BOK: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...s/#entry486299



On en parle sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=197972

----------


## Azrayen

Bonjour,

L'équipe de localisation francophone de DCS est heureuse de vous annoncer la mise à disposition de deux nouveaux *manuels de vol* traduits en français dans DCS : :D 

*Manuel de vol du Fw 190 D-9 "Dora" :*
Format PDF, 158 pages.
Fichier *DCS Fw 190 D-9 Flight Manual FR.pdf* disponible dans \Mods\aircraft\FW-190D9\Doc
NB 1 : le manuel distribué à date est notre avant-dernière version ; il contient encore quelques coquilles, et il lui manque la traduction des légendes des images ; ED devrait déployer sous peu la version définitive. Autrement dit, si vous avez prévu de l'imprimer : patientez encore un peu !
NB 2 : merci à Boxerdog, qui avait réalisé une trad "perso" de ce document et l'a partagée avec nous ; certaines parties lui doivent beaucoup !

*Manuel de vol du F-15C "Eagle" :*
Format PDF, 157 pages.
Fichier *F-15C DCS Flaming Cliffs Flight Manual FR.pdf* disponible dans \Mods\aircraft\DCS F-15C\Doc si vous avez acheté le module F-15C "seul" ou bien dans \Mods\aircraft\Flaming Cliffs\Doc si vous avez le "package" FC3.
NB : merci à Hawx_163 qui avait partagé son travail sur ce document avec la communauté ; nous sommes repartis de la VO ici, mais sa version a sans doute rendu bien des services aux francophones ces derniers mois.

Ces manuels sont inclus à partir de DCS 1.5.7.
Cette version est dès aujourd'hui disponible en Open Beta ; et elle arrivera d'ici quelques jours sur les branches "Stable" et "Open Alpha" de DCS World, via mise à jour automatique.


Bonne lecture !  ::): 

L'équipe de traduction francophone :
Caramel,
Cameleon33,
Bad CRC,
Quent,
Marsupilami,
Vince,
Erforce,
Boulling,
Jo_le_trembleur,
FireHuey,
Luzi,
et Azrayen.


PS : Si votre DCS n'est pas paramétré sur la langue française, z'allez rien voir, forcément. Ô joie, vous pouvez toutefois modifier la langue de référence de DCS en suivant ce tuto (pas pour versions Steam).
PPS : Les deux manuels sont également dispos sur notre miroir. C'est même "mieux" pour le Dora, puisque vous y trouverez la version définitive dès à présent  :;):  : Manuel de vol F-15C Eagle / Manuel de vol Fw 190 Dora

----------


## Flappie

Merci à toute l'équipe !

----------


## papagueff

Merci à vous tous pour ces informations.

----------


## Herman Speed

Merci à tous ceux qui donnent de leur temps ! Des documents précieux !

----------


## pollux 18

Grosse promo sur le Pack Oculus Rift + touch:  http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=468&t=198002

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, j'ai cru voir un joli troupeau de F-16 passer au-dessus de ma tête (dans le 93)... c'est la guerre, mon colonel !!!

----------


## Bacab

> Tiens, j'ai cru voir un joli troupeau de F-16 passer au-dessus de ma tête (dans le 93)... c'est la guerre, mon colonel !!!


Répétition du 14 juillet peut etre ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, bien sûr.  ::):  Je les vois tous les ans depuis mon boulot. Mais disons que ça fait bizarre de voir passer les F-16 des Thunderbirds à la place des habituels M-2000C ! J'ai pas vu les F-22 par contre, mais j'ai dû les entendre. J'ai aussi vu 2 Rafale et un AWACS.


Quelqu'un pour voler ce soir ?

----------


## DHP

> Quelqu'un pour voler ce soir ?


Un truc tranquille je suis présent. J'ai pas encore maîtrisé le M2K et ça me dirais bien de faire une petite sortie.

----------


## DHP

Y a un moyen pour réduire le son lorsque je passe en vue extérieur sur DCS ? Avec un bon réglage en vue intérieur c'est beaucoup trop fort en vue externe.

----------


## Flappie

Avis aux amateurs : un Mirage F1 remis en état de vol ne coûterait que 333.333 euros.  :;):

----------


## Bacab

Au dernière nouvelle la remise en état d'un des avions du lot est estimée à 3 millions par appareil. Vu sur C6

----------


## Flappie

Oui, le parc n'est pas homogène. Mais 21 millions divisé par 63, ça fait bien 333.333 €.  ::ninja:: 
Et comme c'est une moyenne, ça veut dire que certains d'entre eux coûtent moins que ça !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Reportage sur le Rafale sur RMC Découverte. Commence maintenant !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'ailleurs le reportage juste avant sur la PAF était bien sympa !

----------


## Flappie

Ah zut, j'ai loupé !!  ::o: 

Bon, en même temps, je vois qu'il faut une box TV pour la recevoir...

EDIT: replay ! Le Rafale n'y est pas encore mais j'ai trouvé la PAF et le Caracal.  ::):  Merci pour l'info.

EDIT2 : si seulement le Caracal était le 3ème module Airbus prévu par Poly-Dynamics... je sais, je rêve un peu.

EDIT3 : le replay du Rafale est aussi dispo !

----------


## DHP

Je viens de voir le replay du Caracal.. Quel machine... Waouh ! Je ne savais même pas qu'on avait cette hélicoptère.  :;):

----------


## war-p

> Avis aux amateurs : un Mirage F1 remis en état de vol ne coûterait que 333.333 euros.


Il y en a au moins 1 aux ailes anciennes à Toulouse, faut que j'aille y faire un tour, mais sinon  :Bave:

----------


## SergeyevK

Belsimtek a annoncé ses 2 prochains modules pour DCS. Il s'agit du *Mi-24P Hind et du F-4E Phantom* !

https://belsimtek.com/news/1785/

----------


## pollux 18

Le JDD d'IL2 BOK N°164 nous apprend que le prochain patch 2.012 qui devrait sortir fin Août ajoutera la carte de Kuban en plus des changement de MDV et de l’amélioration des  ombres. 

Cette nouvelle carte sera accompagné des nouveaux modèles de navires:








L'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=198041

----------


## Flappie

> Belsimtek a annoncé ses 2 prochains modules pour DCS. Il s'agit du *Mi-24P Hind et du F-4E Phantom* !
> 
> https://belsimtek.com/news/1785/


 ::wub:: 
C'est la fête !!!

On savait déjà depuis longtemps pour le Mi24P (canon fixe), mais le F4 était si attendu ! Vivement.


Sinon, les soldes (-50%) sont ouvertes sur la boutique DCS.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Sinon, les soldes (-50%) sont ouvertes sur la boutique DCS.


Merci de l'info! J'étais allé voir la page "Special Offers" et ça restait juste sur les trucs WWII.

Ah les campagnes ne sont pas soldées...
Elle est bien la campagne Red Flag du F15-C ? 
Oui je persiste à vouloir jouer solo  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Je n'ai jamais essayé les campagnes payantes.

----------


## Azrayen

> J'ai pas vu les F-22 par contre, mais j'ai dû les entendre.


Super ouïe !
(ils ne sont pas passés pour la répèt'  :;): )

----------


## Bacab

> C'est la fête !!!
> 
> On savait déjà depuis longtemps pour le Mi24P (canon fixe), mais le F4 était si attendu ! Vivement.
> 
> 
> Sinon, les soldes (-50%) sont ouvertes sur la boutique DCS.


C'est que je vais finir par l'avoir mon simulateur de jet des années 60 !

----------


## Vitalferox

Bonjour.

Je débute sur DCS (et sur les simu aérienne en même temps), je viens d'installer mon warthdog fraichement reçu , et j'essaye d'utiliser mon pédalier de T500RS comme palonnier, je pensais y arriver facilement mais je me suis rendu compte que le palonnier a un seul axe, alors que mes pédales sont reconnues comme deux axes différents ! Je ne sais pas si la question a déjà été posé et si il existe une solution ? 
Je suis bien conscient que je ne serais pas aussi efficace et précis avec cette "magouille" mais c'est une solution de dépannage en attendant l'achat d'un vrai palonnier ...  

Sinon, je m'éclate avec le Su-25T (au sens propre comme au sens figuré) pour apprendre les bases et j'aimerais beaucoup venir voler avec vous un de ces jours quand je serais un peu plus aguerri !!
Et je pensais me contenter du mirage comme premier achat de module, mais avec les soldes le Viggen me fait de l’œil ainsi que la carte Nevada ... Le Viggen ne risque pas d’être trop compliqué pour un débutant ? Si vous avez des conseils pour un noob je suis preneur !!

Edit : C'est bon, j'ai réussi !! mais du coup, toujours preneur de conseils !

----------


## Bacab

> Bonjour.
> 
> Je débute sur DCS (et sur les simu aérienne en même temps), je viens d'installer mon warthdog fraichement reçu , et j'essaye d'utiliser mon pédalier de T500RS comme palonnier, je pensais y arriver facilement mais je me suis rendu compte que le palonnier a un seul axe, alors que mes pédales sont reconnues comme deux axes différents ! Je ne sais pas si la question a déjà été posé et si il existe une solution ? 
> Je suis bien conscient que je ne serais pas aussi efficace et précis avec cette "magouille" mais c'est une solution de dépannage en attendant l'achat d'un vrai palonnier ...  
> 
> Sinon, je m'éclate avec le Su-25T (au sens propre comme au sens figuré) pour apprendre les bases et j'aimerais beaucoup venir voler avec vous un de ces jours quand je serais un peu plus aguerri !!
> Et je pensais me contenter du mirage comme premier achat de module, mais avec les soldes le Viggen me fait de l’œil ainsi que la carte Nevada ... Le Viggen ne risque pas d’être trop compliqué pour un débutant ? Si vous avez des conseils pour un noob je suis preneur !!
> 
> Edit : C'est bon, j'ai réussi !! mais du coup, toujours preneur de conseils !


Pour moi tout dépend de ce que tu souhaites faire avec DCS : 
- si tu souhaites faire de l'attaque au sol alors le Viggen est plus indiqué que le Mirage;
- si tu souhaites faire des missions air-air alors le Mirage est préférable;
- si tu souhaites faire les deux, je te conseille d'attendre le F/A-18C qui sera le premier véritable chasseur multi-rôles de DCS.

De manière générale je trouve l'aspect attaque au sol de DCS satisfaisant. 

En air-air le soft montre rapidement ses limites : la modélisation des missiles est lacunaire, idem pour les radars et les contre-mesures. Ça n’empêche pas de s'amuser mais c'est à savoir.

En espérant que cela réponde à tes questions.

----------


## Flappie

Bienvenue parmi nous, Vitalferox.  ::): 

J'ai commencé un guide concernant le Viggen. J'y explique notamment qu'il ne plaira pas à tout le monde. Je m'auto-quote :




> Faut-il craquer pour le Viggen ?
> 
> L'AJS 37 est un module à part dans la galaxie DCS. Outre son potentiel de destruction naval et sa capacité à atterrir, ravitailler et redécoller sur n'importe quelle route, c'est -à ce jour- le mud mover le plus rapide du jeu. C'est aussi le premier module DCS équipé d'un radar sol. Enfin, son ordinateur de bord rétro et son HUD à la Star Wars garantissent le dépaysement. Il peut emporter canons, bombes, roquettes, missiles air-air, missiles air-sol, et même un lanceur de sous-munitions.
> 
> Il présente hélas quelques inconvénients notables : un nombre restreint d'emports, un nombre restreint de combinaisons d'armes dû aux limitations de l'ordinateur de bord, l'absence de canon embarqué, l'absence de contremesures embarquées. Mais ce n'est pas tout : sa spécialité étant l'attaque de cibles préprogrammées (pinpoint strikes), il est peu adapté au rôle de CAS (close air support). Toutes ces contraintes laissent peu de place à l'improvisation, et vous forceront à ravitailler fréquemment. Pour finir, l'AJS est un mauvais grimpeur et un piètre chasseur. N'espérez pas sortir vainqueur d'un duel avec un Mirage 2000C à compétences égales : c'est hautement improbable.
> 
> En bref, si vous êtes un mordu d'attaque au sol, que vous avez un penchant pour le rase-mottes à fond la caisse et pour les batailles navales, et si vous êtes assez patient pour programmer vos attaques par le biais d'une interface homme-machine digne d'un film SF des années 60, le Viggen vous tend les bras !



A toi de voir, donc, si le Viggen t'intéresse. Sache que je suis partant pour te former dessus, et pour préparer les missions qui vont bien.  :;):  Même chose pour le Su-25T, d'ailleurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Super ouïe !
> (ils ne sont pas passés pour la répèt' )


Ceci explique cela.  :Emo: 
Je les ai vus de mon balcon le 14, c'est déjà ça. Ils sont énormes à côté des F-16 !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Concernant le Viggen, est-il en "bon état" actuellement, étant donné que c'est de l'early access? Vous m'avez fait peur avec vos remarques sur le M2000 et ses problèmes mis de côté au profit du développement d'un autre avion...  ::P: 

Edit: plus besoin de me répondre  :;):

----------


## Bacab

Le plus gros problème du M2000 c'est DCS. Pas mal de bugs gênants/bloquants (selon les points de vue) viennent des interfaces d'Eagle Dynamics ou de fonctionnalités manquantes à cause d'ED (on va pas exonérer Razbam pour autant, ils ont leur part de responsabilité aussi). Au final si tu n'y connais rien en avion de chasse tu ne les verra peut être même pas.
Le Viggen fonctionne bien à ce que j'entends : il ne faut pas trop se fier à l'"early access". Les 3/4 de DCS sont dans cet état. C'est juste un artifice pour dire que c'est pas de leur faute si ça ne marche pas comme attendu.

----------


## Flappie

Personnellement, je ne suis pas gêné par l'état actuel du Viggen. Je dois simplement préciser dans l'ordi de bord, avant chaque décollage, ma base de retour (même si c'est celle d'où je décolle).

Il parait aussi que certains missiles explosent au moment de ravitailler (gare à la crise cardiaque !). A part ça, j'ai pu utiliser sans souci roquettes, missiles Rb04, 05, 24, 74, 75 et Bk90. Pas encore essayé les pods canon, bombes et Rb15.

----------


## war-p

À noter qu'on peut aussi faire du strike préparé avec le mirage, ça se fait assez bien et l'avion est beaucoup plus simple que le viggen  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Si tu parles de bombardement à guidage laser, j'ai testé il y a peu, et c'est un peu trop facile. Au moins, quand tu touches une cible au sol en Viggen, tu peux bomber le torse au lieu de remercier le rampant qui tient le désignateur.  ::P: 

In other news, Poly-Dynamics a annoncé travailler sur l'OH-58D ! Leur troisième hélico devait pourtant venir d'Airbus, mais ça veut peut-être dire qu'ils en annonceront bientôt un autre... Attendons déjà qu'ils finalisent le divorce Polychop.

----------


## Vitalferox

Merci pour vos réponses ! 

Alors, entre attaque au sol et air/air , les deux m’intéresse ! Et pour être honnête je n'y connais strictement rien en avion de chasse, modèle de vol ou autre, mais ça m’intéresse grandement ... on peut donc partir du principe que je ne verrais pas les défauts du soft , Du moin pas tout de suite ...

Le mirage m'attire après avoir vu pas mal de vidéo, et le viggen me plait de par son armement qui semblait être un peu particulier ... mais a coté de ça je prendrait aussi le A-10 le jour ou je serais un peu plus a l'aise, les hélicos me botte aussi, bref j'ai envie de toucher a tout ... mais juste après l'achat du HOTAS je vais quand même me calmer un peu !  ::ninja:: 

@Flappie : J'osais pas en demander autant, mais du coup ce serait avec grand plaisir ! En plus je suis en congés depuis ce matin 6h, donc dispo les prochains soirs, faut juste me laisser quelques jours que je fasse connaissance avec mon nouveau périphérique ... la je file a un barbec, je passerais a la caisse en rentrant de la !
Mais du coup tu me parle d'un guide que tu es entrain de faire, tu as une chaine YT ou qque chose de ce genre ?

----------


## Flappie

Non, je ne fais pas de vidéos (pas le temps, et je préfère le format écrit), mais j'avais écrit un guide sur le jeu qui a disparu avec l'arrivée du nouveau site CPC. Je harcèle la rédac pour remettre la main dessus.

Je te passerai un lien vers mon brouillon de guide pour le Viggen d'ici demain.

----------


## Bacab

> Non, je ne fais pas de vidéos (pas le temps, et je préfère le format écrit), mais j'avais écrit un guide sur le jeu qui a disparu avec l'arrivée du nouveau site CPC. Je harcèle la rédac pour remettre la main dessus.


Combien de personnes sensées se lanceraient dans Falcon BMS plutôt que dans DCS si mon kwikwi était encore dispo ? Elle pourraient ainsi découvrir le vrai frisson au lieu de barboter dans le petit bain.
 :Cigare: 

Allez je déconne mais si jamais vous avez le courage et le temps de vous y plonger essayez Falcon BMS, ça vaut le coup !

----------


## Vitalferox

> Non, je ne fais pas de vidéos (pas le temps, et je préfère le format écrit), mais j'avais écrit un guide sur le jeu qui a disparu avec l'arrivée du nouveau site CPC. Je harcèle la rédac pour remettre la main dessus.
> 
> Je te passerai un lien vers mon brouillon de guide pour le Viggen d'ici demain.


Ça marche !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Combien de personnes sensées se lanceraient dans Falcon BMS plutôt que dans DCS si mon kwikwi était encore dispo ? Elle pourraient ainsi découvrir le vrai frisson au lieu de barboter dans le petit bain.
> 
> 
> Allez je déconne mais si jamais vous avez le courage et le temps de vous y plonger essayez Falcon BMS, ça vaut le coup !


J'y jeterais un oeil aussi tient ...

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Je te passerai un lien vers mon brouillon de guide pour le Viggen d'ici demain.


Ca m'intéresse aussi ton "brouillon" Flappie  ::):  (et plus on est nombreux à l'essayer, plus tu auras de retours constructifs  ::P: )

----------


## Flappie

Avec plaisir. Voici donc mon brouillon de guide pour le Viggen : https://1drv.ms/o/s!AmalAqGbEduugsxzfstgHOsV-GrDFQ
A la toute fin, il y a plein de conseils utiles aux débutants.

Comme vous le voyez, il y a encore beaucoup à faire avant d'officialiser ce guide. Bonne lecture, et je prends volontiers vos remarques !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Avec plaisir. Voici donc mon brouillon de guide pour le Viggen : https://1drv.ms/o/s!AmalAqGbEduugsxzfstgHOsV-GrDFQ
> A la toute fin, il y a plein de conseils utiles aux débutants.
> 
> Comme vous le voyez, il y a encore beaucoup à faire avant d'officialiser ce guide. Bonne lecture, et je prends volontiers vos remarques !


Super! Merci! Ca m'a déjà l'air bien complet. Hâte de le lire et de mettre en pratique.  :;):

----------


## Tugais

En parlant de guide, je ne comprends pas pourquoi les manuels de vol des différents appareils présents sur DCS ne sont pas téléchargeables depuis le site d'ED. Je trouve ça nul de devoir acheter le module pour y avoir accès ; en feuilletant le manuel, un joueur pourrait mieux se rendre compte de la complexité de l'appareil et savoir si il plonge ou non.

Les éditeurs de wargames (papier) diffusent avant la sortie même de leur jeu les règles qui seront utilisées au sein de celui-ci, je trouve l'idée excellente. Ça évite certains achats que l'on aurait regretté, ou au contraire, déclencher l'achat d'un jeu en découvrant son fonctionnement.

----------


## Bopnc

> Combien de personnes sensées se lanceraient dans Falcon BMS plutôt que dans DCS si mon kwikwi était encore dispo ? Elle pourraient ainsi découvrir le vrai frisson au lieu de barboter dans le petit bain.
> 
> 
> Allez je déconne mais si jamais vous avez le courage et le temps de vous y plonger essayez Falcon BMS, ça vaut le coup !



Je confirme, et pourtant je suis un grand fan de DCS.  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

@tugais : on en trouve quelques uns ici. J'ignore pourquoi les autres n'y figurent pas. Azrayen, si tu nous lis, sais-tu quelle est la politique de diffusion des manuels officiels de DCS ?

----------


## Tugais

> @tugais : on en trouve quelques uns ici. J'ignore pourquoi les autres n'y figurent pas. Azrayen, si tu nous lis, sais-tu quelle est la politique de diffusion des manuels officiels de DCS ?


Merci Flappie \o/

Edit : Mince, il n'y en a aucun qui m'intéresse xD

----------


## SergeyevK

Tu as tort, le Mi-8 est vraiment bien.

----------


## Bacab

> Merci Flappie \o/
> 
> Edit : Mince, il n'y en a aucun qui m'intéresse xD


Lesquels t'intéressent. Je peux t'en envoyer certains (M2000 mais il est très incomplet, F-15C, Su-27, A-10A, A-10C, Su-25, Su-25T, Viggen (il est dispo pour tout le monde celui la), F-86).

----------


## Tugais

> Tu as tort, le Mi-8 est vraiment bien.


Je ne dis pas le contraire, je trouve l'appareil vraiment sympa et je suis sûr qu'il a des qualités sur le plan ludique. C'est juste que cet appareil précis ne m'intéresse pas suffisamment pour franchir le pas. Si je devais me lancer dans l'apprentissage d'une voilure tournante je choisirais certainement le Kamov ou le futur Hind. 




> Lesquels t'intéressent. Je peux t'en envoyer certains (M2000 mais il est très incomplet, F-15C, Su-27, A-10A, A-10C, Su-25, Su-25T, Viggen (il est dispo pour tout le monde celui la), F-86).


C'est sympa, merci ! Je cherchais justement le manuel du M2000 pour m'en faire une idée ainsi que celui du Viggen ; je ne savais pas que le manuel de ce dernier était disponible librement, du coup je retourne su le forum d'ED pour fouiller à nouveau la section consacrée à l'appareil.

*Edit* : Je viens effectivement de trouver le sujet concernant le manuel du Viggen, je n'y avais jamais prêté attention malgré le fait qu'il soit en "sticky". Par contre j'ai la légère impression que les types de Heatblur l'ont un peu délaissé au vu de toutes tes interventions pour corriger les imprécisions et qui semblent rester lettres mortes. Tu as eu des retours de leur part par MP ou bien ?

----------


## Flappie

Du tout. Ça me chagrine un peu... On dirait qu'ils sont tous passés au dev du F-14, sauf un. Au moins, le Viggen est utilisable, donc je ne me plains pas.

Pendant que j'y pense, cherche les guides de Chuck pour chaque appareil. Ça devrait te plaire...

----------


## Tugais

C'est ce que je craignais. Cette habitude qu'ont pris les dev' de ne pas finaliser un projet avant d'en lancer un autre devient un véritable fléau.

J'ai vu quelques "Chuck's guides", c'est vrai que c'est super bien foutu venant de la part d'un type ne faisant pas partie des différents développeurs tiers. Ça reste une excellente introduction aux différents appareils qu'il a traité sur DCS ou IL-2 ; cependant j'attends de la part des développeurs quelque chose de plus consistant, un gros manuel qui tâche et qui me rappelerais ce qui se faisait à la sortie de Falcon 4.0 - je sais, je rêve, mais bon, sait-on jamais.

----------


## Flappie

Non, tu ne rêves pas. De mémoire, les manuels des KA-50 et A-10C font chacun plus de 300 pages.
Évidemment, plus l'appareil est simple, moins son manuel est épais.  :;):

----------


## Azrayen

> En parlant de guide, je ne comprends pas pourquoi les manuels de vol des différents appareils présents sur DCS ne sont pas téléchargeables depuis le site d'ED.





> Azrayen, si tu nous lis, sais-tu quelle est la politique de diffusion des manuels officiels de DCS ?


Je n'ai pas la réponse mais j'essayerai de regarder.




> Je trouve ça nul de devoir acheter le module pour y avoir accès


Tu sautes un peu vite à la conclusion ^^
http://server.3rd-wing.net/public/Manuels%20DCS/

++
Az'

----------


## Flappie

Waouh, super lien ! Merci.  ::):

----------


## Tugais

Merci également pour le lien !

----------


## Bacab

> Falcon 4.0 - je sais, je rêve, mais bon, sait-on jamais.


Moi je pense que c'est un signe...

----------


## war-p

> Non, tu ne rêves pas. De mémoire, les manuels des KA-50 et A-10C font chacun plus de 300 pages.
> Évidemment, plus l'appareil est simple, moins son manuel est épais.


Celui du f18 devrait être bien velu aussi  :Bave:

----------


## Flappie

> Celui du f18 devrait être bien velu aussi


Le pire de tous, j'imagine... à moins que le F-14 ne rafle la mise à cause de ses deux postes pilote/RIO.

----------


## Flappie

Un petit vol, ce soir, ça en tente ?

EDIT: au cas où, je vais voler sur Nevada sur un serveur de l'EVAC.

----------


## Tugais

> Moi je pense que c'est un signe...


J'attends que la team BMS annonce la prise en charge de la VR ; il y a bien déjà une magouille d'après ce que j'ai vu mais un support officiel serait un must.

----------


## Flappie

Au cas où ça intéresserait du monde, je vends mon ensemble Logitech G940 en mains propres et en région parisienne.
Je vais passer au Warthog !  ::w00t::

----------


## Genchou

Je te le racheterais bien juste pour avoir un backup quand le mien lâchera.



Spoiler Alert! 


Mais de toute façon je l'utilise plus.  ::cry:: 



Tu es donc prêt à abandonner le FFB ?

----------


## Flappie

J'ai pesé le pour et le contre, et je pense que je peux me passer du FFB, oui. Je ne pilote plus trop le Ka-50 (j'en ai fait le tour) et je vole peu sur de vieux coucous.
On n'est pas à l'abri de voir Logitech se repointer avec un nouvel ensemble pour chahuter Thrustmaster dans le haut de gamme, mais à l'évidence ça ne sera pas pour tout de suite.

Je voulais passer au tout VKB mais leur throttle tarde à sortir... tant pis !

----------


## war-p

Je vais essayer de passer ce soir, vous serez sur mumble?

----------


## Flappie

Ça peut se faire, oui.  ::):  Tu comptes voler sur quoi et avec quel appareil ?

----------


## DHP

Je ne sais pas si vous allez pouvoir voir le lien car c'est un Imgur, mais ça vaut le coup :  http://i.imgur.com/pj58WMe.jpg



```
http://i.imgur.com/pj58WMe.jpg
```

----------


## war-p

> Ça peut se faire, oui.  Tu comptes voler sur quoi et avec quel appareil ?


Ce qu'il y a mais de préférence m2000, après je m'en fiche si c'est du AA ou du AS. Après c'est pas encore sûr que je sois dispo  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> Je ne sais pas si vous allez pouvoir voir le lien car c'est un Imgur, mais ça vaut le coup :  http://i.imgur.com/pj58WMe.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://i.imgur.com/pj58WMe.jpg
> ```


 ::o:  Dommage que l'image ne soit pas en mode paysage, sinon j'aurais aussitôt changé mon fond d'écran.
Pour les autres, rafraîchissez la page jusqu'à ce que l'image s'affiche.

Je suppose que le HDR est utilisé. C'est très très beau.
Même avion, sans HDR, et au sol... c'est laid !




> Ce qu'il y a mais de préférence m2000, après je m'en fiche si c'est du AA ou du AS. Après c'est pas encore sûr que je sois dispo


Ça marche.

----------


## DHP

> Même avion, sans HDR, et au sol... c'est laid !
> 
> .


Roh la vache c'est moche... 

Bon après la résolution est vraiment faible aussi ça doit pas aider.

A regarder l'image que j'ai partagé je pense même qu'il doit y avoir pas mal de retouche de traitement de l'image en faite.

----------


## war-p

Tien je l'ai vu en démo celui-ci, il est un peu spécial (solo display, c'est son nom), peinture spéciale, structure renforcé et fbw débridé  :;):

----------


## war-p

Bon finalement je serai pas là ce soir, amusez vous bien  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Merci, tu peux me tutoyer, tu sais.  ::):

----------


## war-p

> Merci, tu peux me tutoyer, tu sais.


Arf t'étais tout seul?  ::(:  Tu sais que j'ai toujours pas volé en multi sur Nevada. ::P:

----------


## Flappie

On vole plutôt les mardis ces temps-ci, mais il n'y a pas foule : les vacances ont commencé.

----------


## DHP

C'est juste magique..  :^_^:  ::w00t:: 

http://imgur.com/a/PCZB4



```
http://imgur.com/a/PCZB4
```

----------


## Tugais

Respect.

----------


## Flappie

Il a de la suite dans les idées, le bonhomme ! Je pense que le WAF du meuble est incroyablement élevé quand le meuble est fermé, mais aussi incroyablement bas quand il est ouvert.  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Avis aux amateurs : le Mirage 2000-C vient d'être ajouté à la liste des modules DCS à -50%.

----------


## DHP

Quelqu'un de dispo ce soir pour une sortie ? Quel ts ?

----------


## DHP

Opération ravitaillement ce soir.



Promis c'est pas moi...

----------


## Flappie

::XD:: 
On te fait confiance.

----------


## Tugais

> Avis aux amateurs : le Mirage 2000-C vient d'être ajouté à la liste des modules DCS à -50%.


Pour un appareil encore en développement c'est une belle réduction. Cela dit, je suis prêt à le payer plein tarif si les critiques sur leur section du forum ED montrent qu'ils ont réglé les soucis liés au module.

----------


## war-p

> Pour un appareil encore en développement c'est une belle réduction. Cela dit, je suis prêt à le payer plein tarif si les critiques sur leur section du forum ED montrent qu'ils ont réglé les soucis liés au module.


Aujourd'hui, c'est jour de patch, et vu que Zeus avait dit que les principaux problèmes de FM et d'instrumentation seraient réglés il y a deux semaines...  ::trollface::

----------


## Tugais

> […]les principaux problèmes de FM et d'instrumentation seraient réglés il y a deux semaines...


 :Baffe: 

 C'est pas bien de se moquer.

Plus sérieusement ; je n'y comprends rien, mais les annonces ne se font pas les mercredi et les patchs le vendredi désormais ? Ou l'inverse ? Ou rien à voir ? J'suis confusionné.

----------


## Flappie

C'est l'inverse :

Mercredi, on prie pour voir nos modules patchés : "Que ton nouvel FM vienne, que ta mise à jour soit faite, sur l'alpha comme sur la stable. Donne-nous aujourd'hui notre pain hébdomadaire (ou presque) : pardonne notre impatience, et tous ceux qui t'auront trollé, mais délivre-nous tes mégaoctets, amen."

Vendredi, on prie pour un nouveau module : "Vietnnnaaaaaaaam !!!! Caracaaaaaaal !!!§! Super Etendard !!!".

----------


## DHP

> "Que ton nouvel FM vienne, que ta mise à jour soit faite, sur l'alpha comme sur la stable. Donne-nous aujourd'hui notre pain hébdomadaire (ou presque) : pardonne notre impatience, et tous ceux qui t'auront trollé, mais délivre-nous tes mégaoctets, amen."


 :Prey:  :Prey: 

 :Perfect:  :Vibre:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

La messe est dite !  ::): 

Tiens sinon, pour les possesseurs du L-39. J'ai l'impression que depuis la dernière maj (sur la 1.5 mais aussi la 2.x, après ça reste une impression), les flaps sont bloqués en position haute une fois en l'air.

Je n'arrive pas à les descendre lors d'atterrissage (Et ce n'est pas un problème de vitesse, j'ai vérifié). Une fois posé au sol, ça fonctionne, mais pas pendant la descente (c'est couillon). Ca arrive à d'autres ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> C'est l'inverse :
> 
> Mercredi, on prie pour voir nos modules patchés : "Que ton nouvel FM vienne, que ta mise à jour soit faite, sur l'alpha comme sur la stable. Donne-nous aujourd'hui notre pain hébdomadaire (ou presque) : pardonne notre impatience, et tous ceux qui t'auront trollé, mais délivre-nous tes mégaoctets, amen."
> 
> Vendredi, on prie pour un nouveau module : "Vietnnnaaaaaaaam !!!! Caracaaaaaaal !!!§! Super Etendard !!!".


 :Clap:  C'est dommage, la prière est trop longue pour que je la colle en signature  ::happy2::

----------


## Vaught

> Opération ravitaillement ce soir.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/18/db0...88f3045.md.png
> 
> Promis c'est pas moi... 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/18/df1...a45a5e5.md.png





> On te fait confiance.


Si si c'est lui c'est lui, j'ai tout vu m'sieur  ::ninja::  
En plus il avait TON mirage Flappie, D.H.P avait pas les skins  ::siffle:: 

Blagues à part, le ravitailleur volait super bas, 9000ft, et pas bien vite 207-208 kts. Faire le plein était bien galère. Une légère impulsion sur le throttle et hop on passait devant, ou on perdait 100m  :Facepalm:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'admire, j'arrive déjà pas à atterrir, alors imaginer ravitailler %-)

----------


## DHP

> J'admire, j'arrive déjà pas à atterrir, alors imaginer ravitailler %-)


Enfin moi j'ai fait tout sauf ravitailler !! :D 

J'appellerais plus cela se balader 40min à côté du ravitailleur..  ::ninja:: 




> Blagues à part, le ravitailleur volait super bas, 9000ft


Ce qui est encore plus étrange c'est que le ravitailleur nous disaint à la radio de le rejoindre à 20.000pieds.. et ont le retrouve à 9.000...

----------


## Vaught

Ouais d'autant que (sur la même mission) d'habitude il est bien à 20000ft... J'irais voir dans l'éditeur à l'occasion.

Certains au bout de 10 minutes il lui balancent des magik ou des obus au ravitailleur  ::siffle::  Du coup 40 minutes sans l'abattre, moi je dis chapeau

----------


## jeanba

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/18/df1...a45a5e5.md.png


ED est vachement en retard sur la modélisation des radars !

----------


## Flappie

> ED est vachement en retard sur la modélisation des radars !


Que veux-tu dire ? L'assiette du RDI ne ressemble pas à ça ?
S'il faut blâmer quelqu'un, ce serait plutôt RAZBAM.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je pense que c'était une boutade, rapport au fait qu'il a arraché le radôme entier  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

:Cafe1:  Ah oui, en effet. Au temps pour moi, mon second degré marche moins bien aux horaires de boulot.

----------


## Flappie

Dans ma recherche d'un TM Warthog d'occase, je suis tombé sur ce topic sur C6. Un mordu vend des protections pour Warthog. La grande classe !
Je vais sûrement me laisser tenter... d'autant que je viens de voir qu'Amazon vend le HOTAS recherché à 277 €, neuf.  ::o: 

EDIT: Voilà, j'ai fait mes emplettes de Noël avant l'heure. J'ai complété mon futur HOTAS avec le *palo VKB mk.IV*. Je voulais le MFG Crosswind, mais il ne passe pas sous mon UC, qui est contre le mur en face de moi. Je vous ferai un retour sur le palo cet été.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Je vais sûrement me laisser tenter... d'autant que je viens de voir qu'Amazon vend le HOTAS recherché à 277 €, neuf.


Ne traîne pas trop si ça t'intéresse car les prix varient souvent sur Amazon.
En cadeau, l'historique de prix de ce Hotas: https://fr.camelcamelcamel.com/Thrus...uct/B00371R8P4
Il a même été à 220€ durant une journée en 2016!  ::o:

----------


## Flappie

C'est ce que je me suis dit, c'est pourquoi je suis déjà passé à la caisse. Merci, je ne connaissais pas ce site.  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> La messe est dite ! 
> 
> Tiens sinon, pour les possesseurs du L-39. J'ai l'impression que depuis la dernière maj (sur la 1.5 mais aussi la 2.x, après ça reste une impression), les flaps sont bloqués en position haute une fois en l'air.
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à les descendre lors d'atterrissage (Et ce n'est pas un problème de vitesse, j'ai vérifié). Une fois posé au sol, ça fonctionne, mais pas pendant la descente (c'est couillon). Ca arrive à d'autres ?


Trouvé la cause du problème. Je pensais être en km/h alors que les gauges étaient en knots. Du coup c'était un souci de vitesse pour les flaps.

C'était à cause de l'option des métriques qui étaient en Imperial dansles options générales. Je pensais que ça ne modifiait que l'affichage des infos sur la carte f10 et pas les indicateurs dans l'avion.....

Question à 100 balles, vous jouez avec quelle option vous ?

----------


## Flappie

> Trouvé la cause du problème. Je pensais être en km/h alors que les gauges étaient en knots. Du coup c'était un souci de vitesse pour les flaps.


 :^_^:  Bien vu !
Je ne trouvais personne d'autre avec ton problème, alors je me demandais d'où ça pouvait venir.

Personnellement, j'adapte le jeu à l'appareil utilisé : si je vole russe ou suédois (Viggen), j'utilise le système métrique. En ce moment, je vole souvent en Mirage, donc j'utilise ce put***  de système impérial.

----------


## war-p

> Bien vu !
> Je ne trouvais personne d'autre avec ton problème, alors je me demandais d'où ça pouvait venir.
> 
> Personnellement, j'adapte le jeu à l'appareil utilisé : si je vole russe ou suédois (Viggen), j'utilise le système métrique. En ce moment, je vole souvent en Mirage, donc j'utilise ce put***  de système impérial.


Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez avec le système impérial US, ça fonctionne bien  :ouaiouai: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Surtout que le mirage est en impérial ET en métrique.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Perso, le système impérial me va bien, mais c'est perturbant par rapport aux docs et aux guides. Je découvre vraiment que l'avionique de vol évolue en fonction des options du jeu 8-|

Ca explique aussi pourquoi sur les tutos en M-2000 j'étais paumé (par rapport aux indications d'altitude & vitesse de l'instructeur).

----------


## DHP

> En cadeau, l'historique de prix de ce Hotas: https://fr.camelcamelcamel.com/Thrus...uct/B00371R8P4


Ce site est énorme !! Merci.

----------


## partizan

> Il a même été à 220€ durant une journée en 2016!


Le 8 décembre 2015 pour être exact, jour où je l'ai acheté chez CDiscount  ::trollface::  dans la foulée Amazon s'alignait sur ce prix (ou l'inverse...).

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Le 8 décembre 2015 pour être exact, jour où je l'ai acheté chez CDiscount  dans la foulée Amazon s'alignait sur ce prix (ou l'inverse...).


Grrrr.....

Sinon oui ce site est super ! Mais ça peut être frustrant quand on a loupé une bonne affaire à 2 à jours près ! Des fois vaut mieux pas le savoir  ::P: 
Là... décembre 2015 il y a prescription !
Je me demande juste l'origine de son nom...

----------


## Azrayen

> Opération ravitaillement ce soir.


Et du coup, quel level ? 




Bons entraînements !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je découvre vraiment que l'avionique de vol évolue en fonction des options du jeu 8-|
> 
> Ca explique aussi pourquoi sur les tutos en M-2000 j'étais paumé (par rapport aux indications d'altitude & vitesse de l'instructeur).


Uniquement sur L-39 AFAIK, car l'avion a été adapté aux deux systèmes IRL.
Pour les autres, système "d'origine" uniquement.

----------


## Flappie

> Grrrr.....
> 
> Sinon oui ce site est super ! Mais ça peut être frustrant quand on a loupé une bonne affaire à 2 à jours près ! Des fois vaut mieux pas le savoir


Forcément si tu vas voir APRES ton achat, c'est un peu maso...  ::ninja:: 

@Az':  ::XD::  Si seulement...

----------


## DHP

> Et du coup, quel level ?


Un avion abattu. Et j'ai refuel complètement... 










... sur une base avec les 200kg de fuel qu'il me restait.  ::ninja:: 

Edit: ok je viens de voir ta vidéo.. Je suis donc niveau 9 !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Forcément si tu vas voir APRES ton achat, c'est un peu maso...


D'ailleurs il est remonté à 302,35€ maintenant  :;): . 
Tu peux t'acheter un avion en soldes avec la différence d'argent gagnée!

----------


## Flappie

30 €, le prix des housses de protections que j'ai achetées hier pour le Warthog.  ::):

----------


## DHP

Le niveau 15 du refuel : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCFUrv0dCGY

----------


## Flappie

:^_^: 
D'où l'expression, "c'est le Pérou !".

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 BOK:  JDD N° 165: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...-5#entry491796

Plein de nouveaux screens de la map Kouban prévue en early-acess pour la fin de l'été 2017

le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=198112





On y passerait bien nos vacances d'été enfin pas à l'époque...  :emlaugh: 











Avec même pour certain, un petit air de Pacifique...  ::trollface::

----------


## DHP

Waouh !  ::O:

----------


## ze_droopy

Pour rassurer ceux qui galèrent à l'AAR: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZV3Ffm2qIQ
 :Sweat:

----------


## Flappie

::P: 

Chapeau pour la map Kuban ! Je crois reconnaître Novorossijsk. 
Vivement le Caucase 2.5 de DCS !  ::trollface::

----------


## yuushiro

> Pour rassurer ceux qui galèrent à l'AAR: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZV3Ffm2qIQ


Je pense qu'il y a un truc à breveter sur un pilote automatique de refuel  ::):

----------


## SergeyevK

Elle a l'air bien sympathique cette carte pour Kuban.  ::):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Chouette vidéo sur le Viggen (le vrai!):




Edit: sinon j'ai mis plus d'1h (et de nombreuses vidéos) avant d'arriver à décoller avec  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

:Bave: 
Vivement que je reçoive mon Warthog !

----------


## Tugais

> Vivement que je reçoive mon Warthog !


Tu n'auras plus qu'à plonger ensuite pour t'acheter le stick de F/A-18 quand il sera proposé par Thrustmaster  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

Ah quoi bon ? J'ai appris sur hoggit qu'il offre moins de contrôles (axes, boutons) que le grip de l'A-10C...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

wwwaaayyyyyyyyy !!!!

J'arrive à me pose en L-39.... En gardant l'avion sur ses roues et les ailes accrochées !!! Il est vraiment bien pour l'apprentissage ce p'tit machin. Au fait, si ça intéresse du monde, je suis en train de bricoler un p'tit profil pour le L-39 pour mon Cougar MFD (Achement bien aussi ça !!!).

----------


## Tugais

> Ah quoi bon ? J'ai appris sur hoggit qu'il offre moins de contrôles (axes, boutons) que le grip de l'A-10C...


C'est en effet un stick qui offre moins de solutions de _binding_ que celui du A-10 mais pour celui qui a un intérêt tout particulier pour le F/A-18 et aime "coller à la réalité", ce stick sera un ajout de choix à son HOTAS.

Enfin c'est un mec qui a acheté un second système chez VKB pour avoir un stick KG-12 pour voler en Bf-109 sur IL-2 et qui attend le MCG-Pro pour voler en Flanker sur DCS qui te dit ça ; je ne suis peut-être pas de bon conseil après tout  ::unsure::

----------


## Flappie

::XD::  N'en jette plus : le grip du F/A-18C est fait pour toi !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Je suis un peu perdu sur l'état du M-2000C. Sur Youtube on trouve plein de chouettes vidéos mais aussi d'autres vidéos de joueurs excédés par les bugs. Ici certains aussi en ont marre des soucis mais d'autres veulent toujours leur M-2000C pour les sessions multi...

Je ne suis pas un grand pilote pour l'instant mais l'aspect moderne de l'avion me plaît bien. Mais faut il craquer dès maintenant ?

----------


## war-p

Le problème c'est pas le m2000c (qui bien que tout à fait jouable soufre de quelques bugs gênant) mais razbam qui c'est pas gérer un projet. Sinon c'est un super avion même en l'état.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Mais du coup, en l'état, c'est quoi le genre de bug vraiment gênant? J'en ai par exemple vu un qui avait l'air d'avoir du souci à sortir une de ses roues pour l’atterrissage. (bien gênant en effet!).

----------


## Flappie

Sur l'aspect réalisme :

Un simulateur ne reproduira jamais exactement ce qui se passe avec les vrais appareils. Certains devs veulent un modèle de vol parfait (notamment parce que les joueurs le demande), mais c'est très compliqué. Cependant, en ce qui concerne le Mirage, il semble y avoir un consensus : le comportement de l'aile delta n'est pas encore bien transposé dans le jeu. Personnellement, j'adore le comportement de l'avion, même si il semble manquer de pêche lors de certaines manœuvres.

Sur l'aspect exhaustivité des fonctions représentées, maintenant, on peut :

Atterrir en mode auto ou manuel avec l'ILS
Ravitailler
Tirer des Magic qui vont au but
Tirer des 530D qui vont au but
Voir quand on est locké
Voir quand on se fait tirer dessus (direction indiquée un bref instant sur le RWR)
Utiliser les fréquences pour causer avec l'AWACS, le tanker, les bases...
Entrer des coordonnées
Tirer des bombes guidées laser par un autre acteur (appareil en l'air ou jeep au sol, par exemple).
Kiffer le fly-by-wire, qui est très bien retranscrit en jeu (un vrai plaisir).

Personnellement, je n'ai constaté *aucun* bug sur le M-2000C (je ne dis pas qu'il n'y en a pas, je dis que je ne suis pas au courant parce que je n'en ai pas rencontré). Après, je ne suis pas encore un expert du Mirage, mais j'y joue deux fois par semaine depuis deux mois. Tu cites un problème avec les trains : je n'en ai jamais rencontré. Tu as un lien vers la vidéo ? Le gars a très bien pu endommager son train lui-même.



En comparaison, le Viggen est buggué, lui :

Quand on réarme, les ogives explosent dès qu'elles sont montées sur les ailes.
Certains boutons du cockpit fonctionnent dans un sens, mais restent aussitôt bloqués en position.
Le comportement du projecteur de sous-munitions BK-90 laisse encore à désirer.
etc.
Au sol, l'avion est quasi indestructible : un atterro sur l'aile ? Pas de souci, elle reste en place.


Les promos DCS finissent dans une semaine. Tu as encore le temps de peser le pour et le contre. Les prochaines promos à -50% devraient avoir lieu pour les fêtes de fin d'années, je crois.

----------


## war-p

> Mais du coup, en l'état, c'est quoi le genre de bug vraiment gênant? J'en ai par exemple vu un qui avait l'air d'avoir du souci à sortir une de ses roues pour l’atterrissage. (bien gênant en effet!).


Jamais entendu parler du train d'atterrissage, par contre le modèle de vol, la navigation innertielle, le plus fonctionnement du hotas...  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> la navigation innertielle, le plus fonctionnement du hotas...


J'ai entendu parler des soucis avec la nav inertielle. Quel est le problème exactement ?
Et sinon, c'est quoi cette histoire de HOTAS qui tombe en panne ?? (si je traduis bien ton "_plus fonctionnement_")

----------


## war-p

> J'ai entendu parler des soucis avec la nav inertielle. Quel est le problème exactement ?
> Et sinon, c'est quoi cette histoire de HOTAS qui tombe en panne ?? (si je traduis bien ton "_plus fonctionnement_")


Pour les problème de navigation, on a le largage automatique qui ne fonctionne pas, du coup l'attaque de précision avec les bombes ne fonctionne pas, on ne peux pas corriger la dérive de la centrale. Et ensuite pour le hotas, le fonctionnement de sélection des armes n'est pas le bon, et on dit pouvoir se servir des Magic comme un irst light. (Et le "plus" et une coquille  ::P: )

----------


## Flappie

> Pour les problème de navigation, on a le largage automatique qui ne fonctionne pas, du coup l'attaque de précision avec les bombes ne fonctionne pas, on ne peux pas corriger la dérive de la centrale. Et ensuite pour le hotas, le fonctionnement de sélection des armes n'est pas le bon, et on dit pouvoir se servir des Magic comme un irst light. (Et le "plus" et une coquille )


Le largage fonctionne en manuel, en tout cas, et les GBU tombent pile sur les cibles éclairées au laser.
Au niveau sélection des armes, je clique sur le cockpit, personnellement (comme les pilotes IRL), et ça fonctionne. Tu parles de boutons "raccourci" sur le HOTAS ? (du genre "quick Magic selection" ?).

----------


## Tugais

Hello,

C'est vrai que le Mirage peut être utilisé par la majorité des joueurs les moins pointilleux. Cependant quand l'un des soucis provient du modèle de vol et de son comportement à basse vitesse réduisant ainsi l'un des gros points fort de l'appareil en situation de dogfight, c'est rédhibitoire pour moi.

Le pire dans cette situation c'est que les développeurs sont parfaitement au courant du problème et ont promis de régler le problème au mois d'avril dernier … Au mois d'avril … Pour ma part, je me refuse de financer un développeur dont le module présente des dysfonctionnements aussi importants à mes yeux.

Le jour où Razbam tiendra ses promesses et ne se moquera plus de sa clientèle actuelle, je serai heureux de les supporter et de payer leur module plein pot.

----------


## war-p

> Le largage fonctionne en manuel, en tout cas, et les GBU tombent pile sur les cibles éclairées au laser.
> Au niveau sélection des armes, je clique sur le cockpit, personnellement (comme les pilotes IRL), et ça fonctionne. Tu parles de boutons "raccourci" sur le HOTAS ? (du genre "quick Magic selection" ?).


Faut que je retrouve le post de de Zeus à propos du fonctionnement du hotas, c'est assez clair, après c'est pas non plus très handicapant, c'est juste que dans l'état actuel, l'ergonomie n'est pas la bonne. Et oui les gbu tomberont toujours au bon endroit si elles sont éclairé  :;): 
Par contre le mk82, c'est une autre histoire quand tu es en mode BAD.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Merci pour tous vos retours sur le M-2000C! 

Du pour et du contre donc. 
Vues mes attentes en matière de pilotage (en gros tout ce que tu as indiqué comme fonctionnel Flappie!), je vais sans doute le prendre par peur d'être frustré si pas de nouvelle réduction avant Noël et que les gros problèmes restants soient corrigés bientôt... 

ps: les promos DCS finissent demain et pas dans une semaine!


Concernant le Viggen: j'ai rencontré plusieurs un écran tout noir sans raison apparente (alors que les bruitages restent) et ça finit par un crash de l'avion. Pourtant, je ne faisais rien de spécial durant ces moments là (vol en ligne droite, assez loin du sol...). Peut-être un bug?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour l'histoire de problème de train d'atterrissage sur M-2000C, j'ai retrouvé la vidéo mais en la revoyant, je pense l'avoir mal interprété et que ce n'est pas un bug. 
Je pense plutôt qu'il a cassé la "roue avant" lors de sa première tentative d'atterrissage (vers la fin de la vidéo):

----------


## war-p

> Merci pour tous vos retours sur le M-2000C! 
> 
> Du pour et du contre donc. 
> Vues mes attentes en matière de pilotage (en gros tout ce que tu as indiqué comme fonctionnel Flappie!), je vais sans doute le prendre par peur d'être frustré si pas de nouvelle réduction avant Noël et que les gros problèmes restants soient corrigés bientôt... 
> 
> ps: les promos DCS finissent demain et pas dans une semaine!
> 
> 
> Concernant le Viggen: j'ai rencontré plusieurs un écran tout noir sans raison apparente (alors que les bruitages restent) et ça finit par un crash de l'avion. Pourtant, je ne faisais rien de spécial durant ces moments là (vol en ligne droite, assez loin du sol...). Peut-être un bug?
> ...


Non mais le mec est un troll, il ne sait pas utiliser le m2000c et il a fait déjà 3-4 vidés comme ça...
Sinon, j'ai failli oublier, ça vient plus du côté de ED cette fois-ci mais il manque 2 bombes, les BAP100 (bombes anti piste) et les belugas, bombes à fragmentation avec un pattern de dispersion assez différents de ce que l'on a l'habitude de voir ( en cercle) et de toute manière les bombes à fragmentation sont cassés dans dcs..

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

ok c'est noté! Merci  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> ps: les promos DCS finissent demain et pas dans une semaine!
> 
> Concernant le Viggen: j'ai rencontré plusieurs un écran tout noir sans raison apparente (alors que les bruitages restent) et ça finit par un crash de l'avion. Pourtant, je ne faisais rien de spécial durant ces moments là (vol en ligne droite, assez loin du sol...). Peut-être un bug?


Exact, ce sont les bundles module+map qui se terminent le 31 juillet, au temps pour moi.

Oui, ça ressemble à un joli bug du genre "je déclenche le voile noir" alors que l'avion vole à plat... Jamais rencontré encore. Y'a le son du pilote qui subit des G, avant ?

EDIT: qu'est-ce que tu faisais loin du sol dans ton Viggen? Tu as payé !!! Ahah. Tiens d'ailleurs, tu n'aurais pas tout simplement oublié d'ouvrir le système d'alimentation en air ?




> Non mais le mec est un troll, il ne sait pas utiliser le m2000c et il a fait déjà 3-4 vidés comme ça...
> Sinon, j'ai failli oublier, ça vient plus du côté de ED cette fois-ci mais il manque 2 bombes, les BAP100 (bombes anti piste) et les belugas, bombes à fragmentation avec un pattern de dispersion assez différents de ce que l'on a l'habitude de voir ( en cercle) et de toute manière les bombes à fragmentation sont cassés dans dcs..


Exact, y'a un tas de pilotes virtuels de Mirage qui l'ont conchié quand Ralfi a sorti cette vidéo (cf. le ratio des + et -  que la vidéo se paie sur Youtube). Il râle alors qu'il ne sait pas se servir du module. Un peu comme si je partais troller sur l'A-10C parce que je ne comprends rien aux systèmes d'armement.

----------


## papagueff

> Merci pour vos réponses ! 
> 
> Alors, entre attaque au sol et air/air , les deux m’intéresse ! Et pour être honnête je n'y connais strictement rien en avion de chasse, modèle de vol ou autre, mais ça m’intéresse grandement ... on peut donc partir du principe que je ne verrais pas les défauts du soft , Du moin pas tout de suite ...
> 
> Le mirage m'attire après avoir vu pas mal de vidéo, et le viggen me plait de par son armement qui semblait être un peu particulier ... mais a coté de ça je prendrait aussi le A-10 le jour ou je serais un peu plus a l'aise, les hélicos me botte aussi, bref j'ai envie de toucher a tout ... mais juste après l'achat du HOTAS je vais quand même me calmer un peu ! 
> 
> @Flappie : J'osais pas en demander autant, mais du coup ce serait avec grand plaisir ! En plus je suis en congés depuis ce matin 6h, donc dispo les prochains soirs, faut juste me laisser quelques jours que je fasse connaissance avec mon nouveau périphérique ... la je file a un barbec, je passerais a la caisse en rentrant de la !
> Mais du coup tu me parle d'un guide que tu es entrain de faire, tu as une chaine YT ou qque chose de ce genre ?


Bonjour Vitalferox, pour le A10 ou le KA50, je suis dispo pour te donner les bases d'utilisation de ces deux appareils.

----------


## papagueff

> C'est l'inverse :
> 
> Mercredi, on prie pour voir nos modules patchés : "Que ton nouvel FM vienne, que ta mise à jour soit faite, sur l'alpha comme sur la stable. Donne-nous aujourd'hui notre pain hébdomadaire (ou presque) : pardonne notre impatience, et tous ceux qui t'auront trollé, mais délivre-nous tes mégaoctets, amen."


On devine Flappie que tu devais être enfant de cœur dans ta jeunesse.

----------


## Flappie

Même pas, d'ailleurs je ne suis pas baptisé.  ::P:

----------


## papagueff

> Pour rassurer ceux qui galèrent à l'AAR: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZV3Ffm2qIQ


Pour les pros c'est pas évident, alors pour des nulards comme moi je comprend mieux pourquoi j'y arrive pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

on vole Mardi, je suis dispo que très provisoirement. Je repart en wacances avec les petits enfants.
Quelle galère la vie de papi.

----------


## Flappie

OK pour mardi, peu importe la monture ! Qui d'autre ? Et annoncez vos appareils, aussi.

----------


## Pachidermus

> Hello,
>  Cependant quand l'un des soucis provient du modèle de vol et de son comportement à basse vitesse réduisant ainsi l'un des gros points fort de l'appareil en situation de dogfight, c'est rédhibitoire pour moi.
> .


C est pas un peu le problème des aile delta ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> OK pour mardi, peu importe la monture ! Qui d'autre ? Et annoncez vos appareils, aussi.


Mig 21 et deux trois éclaircissements sur le 2000

----------


## Vitalferox

> Bonjour Vitalferox, pour le A10 ou le KA50, je suis dispo pour te donner les bases d'utilisation de ces deux appareils.


Bonjour !

Merci pour la proposition , au final j'ai pris le mirage , le viggen et le spitfire ! Mais le A-10 sera le prochain je pense ...

Après avoir fait tous les tutos du mirage j'attaque la campagne ! Il est cool cet avion , pas vu de bug pour le moment , ou alors j'en ai eu mais j'ai mis ca sur le dos de mon faible niveau ! 

Du coup la je vais me mettre au Viggen ! Et je suis un plus apte a venir voler avec vous ! 
Ca se passe les mardi soir c'est ca ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, les mardis en général. Si tu te pointes en Viggen, j'en ferai de même, alors.  ::):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Oui, ça ressemble à un joli bug du genre "je déclenche le voile noir" alors que l'avion vole à plat... Jamais rencontré encore. Y'a le son du pilote qui subit des G, avant ?
> 
> EDIT: qu'est-ce que tu faisais loin du sol dans ton Viggen? Tu as payé !!! Ahah. Tiens d'ailleurs, tu n'aurais pas tout simplement oublié d'ouvrir le système d'alimentation en air ?


Je pense que j'avais activé l'oxygène avant de décoller les deux fois où ça m'est arrivé mais je ferai attention la prochaine fois pour voir si ça se reproduit. 
Et pas de son bizarre ou d'alarme avant. Juste un écran noir direct (sans fondu comme sur les autres appareils), les sons ambiants puis je retrouve l'image avec la vue de mon avion crashé au sol.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Oui, les mardis en général. Si tu te pointes en Viggen, j'en ferai de même, alors.


Je vais avoir besoin d'une formation accélérée pour ne pas être un boulet alors !  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

> C est pas un peu le problème des aile delta ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Mig 21 et deux trois éclaircissements sur le 2000


Oui c'est un problème des ailes delta la basse vitesse, sauf que le M2000 a le fbw contrairement au MIG. Celui permet d'avoir une très bonne enveloppe de vol  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Je vais avoir besoin d'une formation accélérée pour ne pas être un boulet alors !


Non, non, on fera ça à la cool. On aura notre objectif à nous et on prendra tout notre temps.  :;):

----------


## Empnicolas

Petit coucou tout le monde, je vous lit toujours régulièrement mais plus trop le temps pour faire des vols le soir.
J'ai vu que MirabelleBenou  avait du mal avec le L-39. J'ai justement fait une vidéo on je chapeaute quelqu'un qui viens de l'acheter ou presque:
Au programme de la vidéo: mappage des touches, démarrage, décollage, utilisation des roquettes, pod canon et canon interne et atterrissage



Sinon pour lme Mirage: pas de bug vu de mon coté non plus. Après je ne suis pas un pro qui va regarder à fond le modèle de vol donc pas d'avis sur celui-ci. mais je croit que RAZBAM a fait les modifications sur celui-ci et on attend surtout un patch d'ED pour l'avoir.

pour Poussin Joyeux, la difficulté du décollage du viggen c'est qu'on ne peux pas bloquer la roue avant et surtout ne pas hésiter à rester en post-combusion au 3eme niveau un peu après avoir rentré le train car la rentré du train remet à plat nos surface canard et l'avion redevient très rigide (j'ai alors l'impression de revenir à un mig-21 juste après avoir décollé)
J'en profite du coup pour faire un pub pour ma vidéo sur la mise en route du Viggen: https://youtu.be/NHoPr9-3yys  (également disponible le Mirage 2000C, A-10C, F-5-3, Mig-21, Ka-50)


PS, je ne sais pas si c'est été dis ici mais Belsimtek confirme faire un Mi-24 (avec canon fixe à priori) et surtout prévois de faire un F-4 (a priori non navalisé)

----------


## yuushiro

Vous volez mardi ? Le rendez-vous est toujours à 21h ? 
Il y'a moyen de venir en A10, ou autre ?

Ça me manque un peu de ne pas voler.

----------


## Flappie

> surtout ne pas hésiter à rester en post-combusion au 3eme niveau un peu après avoir rentré le train car la rentré du train remet à plat nos surface canard et l'avion redevient très rigide (j'ai alors l'impression de revenir à un mig-21 juste après avoir décollé)
> 
> PS, je ne sais pas si c'est été dis ici mais Belsimtek confirme faire un Mi-24 (avec canon fixe à priori) et surtout prévois de faire un F-4 (a priori non navalisé)


Dans le manuel, Heatblur conseille de ne pas rentrer les trains tout de suite pour éviter de plonger. Pareil, ils conseillent d'utiliser le 2ème stage de l'afterburner, par le troisième.

Merci pour tes vidéos, je jetterai un coup d’œil à l'occasion !



> Vous volez mardi ? Le rendez-vous est toujours à 21h ? 
> Il y'a moyen de venir en A10, ou autre ?


Oui, mardi 21h sur le TS des Boulets. Pas de problème pour l'A-10C, on trouvera une mission adaptée ou j'en ferai une demain si j'ai le temps.

----------


## yuushiro

> Oui, mardi 21h sur le TS des Boulets. Pas de problème pour l'A-10C, on trouvera une mission adaptée ou j'en ferai une demain si j'ai le temps.


Par contre c'est toujours sur la 1.5 et la carte du Caucase ?

----------


## Flappie

Voui.  ::):  La carte Nevada est loin de faire l'unanimité malheureusement. J'espère que l'arrivée de la map Détroit d'Ormuz mettra tout le monde d'accord, mais j'ai peu de doutes là-dessus !  :;):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> J'en profite du coup pour faire un pub pour ma vidéo sur la mise en route du Viggen: https://youtu.be/NHoPr9-3yys  (également disponible le Mirage 2000C, A-10C, F-5-3, Mig-21, Ka-50)


Super ta vidéo du Viggen!  :;): 
Si je l'avais trouvée hier, j'aurais gagné du temps car tu vas à l'essentiel et tout ça en moins de 3mn, c'est parfait pour vite décoller!
Juste à un moment on n'entend plus ta voix (parce que tu n'as pas encore fermé la verrière) donc ça pourrait gêner ceux qui découvre ce cockpit pour la première fois.  ::P: 

J'ai tenté ensuite d'essayer ta vidéo pour le M-2000C. Mais pour l'instant j'en suis à l'insertion de la latitude et les chiffres ne sont pas pris en compte (j'ai bien effacé avec la touche 7 et ça marche mais le N du Nord ne semble pas pris en compte ni les coordonnées suivantes). Je réessaierai demain. En tout cas, durant ces essais, j'ai ensuite tourné le bouton de sélection "LAT" vers autre chose et ça a planté DCS direct. C'est bien une version Beta  ::): 

Un truc qui pourrait manquer à tes vidéos, c'est un zoom sur les endroits où tu cliques (mais pas facile si tu veux aller vite). En tout cas, bon boulot et ça va m'être bien utile!

----------


## partizan

Poussin, quand tu rentres les coordonnées :
*PSM* 
rotacteur gauche sur ALN

*PCN*
1 : rotacteur gauche sur BUT L/G 

Numpad du PCN :
Latitude
1 (+) : sert à sélectionner partie gauche de l'affichage digital vert 
2 (N) : pour latitude Nord car on est dans l'hémisphère nord
>>> Entrée des coordonnées 
INS (rond jaune en bas à droite): pour mémoriser

_nota_ EFF supprime la partie gauche ou droite selon si on entre la longitude ou la latitude et permet de recommencer.

Longitude
3 (+) : sert à sélectionner partie droite de l'affichage digital vert 
6 (E) : pour longitude Est (sur Nevada on appuierait sur 4 (West)
>>> Entrée des coordonnées en ajoutant 0 avant 
INS (rond jaune en bas à droite): pour mémoriser

Puis :
VAL : validation et début du décompte alignement.

Pour voir le temps restant sur la droite de l'affichage digital (la classe d'alignement étant à gauche, 4 classes) : 
*PSM*
rotacteur droit : le basculer de N vers STS

Une fois l'alignement terminé (décompte à 0)
rotacteur droit : le rebasculer sur N
rotacteur gauche : basculer sur NAV

enjoy  ::happy2::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ouaouh ! Merci !
J'essaierai ça ce soir.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Petit coucou tout le monde, je vous lit toujours régulièrement mais plus trop le temps pour faire des vols le soir.
> J'ai vu que MirabelleBenou  avait du mal avec le L-39. J'ai justement fait une vidéo on je chapeaute quelqu'un qui viens de l'acheter ........


Merci pour la vidéo ! Après j'ai pas tant de mal que ça  :^_^: 

J'arrive à faire du cold start et décoller sans problème, j'arrive à shooter en AA (avec le modèle C mais aussi le ZA, un peu différent mine de rien) et j'arrive à shooter à la roquette et au canon interne.

L'atterrissage est un peu brutal mais je m'améliore (Disons que maintenant je me crashe 1 fois sur 3 au lieu de 2 fois sur 3).

Cependant c'est intéressant, même si on t'entends pas bien dans la vidéo. Gag, dans la vraie vie je m'appelle Benoît aussi  ::XD:: 

Cela dit, je suis plus fan des vidéos rapides par thèmes (Tes vidéos en 2min sur les autres sont excellentes).

----------


## Bacab

Le studio tiers HeatBlur a publié un document sur la modélisation de l'AIM-54 et plus particulièrement de la modélisation des frottements auquel il est soumis lorsqu'il voyage à plus de Mach 1. Ce n'est pas inintéressant. La remarque finale comme quoi ils ont du limiter le loft à 7 G pour éviter que le missile ne perde toute son énergie dés le début est encore une fois révélatrice d'un des problèmes de DCS.

http://media.heatblur.se/AIM-54.pdf

Bref, sinon j'ai acheté le Viggen.

----------


## Flappie

> Le studio tiers HeatBlur a publié un document sur la modélisation de l'AIM-54 et plus particulièrement de la modélisation des frottements auquel il est soumis lorsqu'il voyage à plus de Mach 1. Ce n'est pas inintéressant. La remarque finale comme quoi ils ont du limiter le loft à 7 G pour éviter que le missile ne perde toute son énergie dés le début est encore une fois révélatrice d'un des problèmes de DCS.
> 
> http://media.heatblur.se/AIM-54.pdf
> 
> Bref, sinon j'ai acheté le Viggen.


Oui, j'ai apprécié cet acte militant déguisé qui consiste à prouver par A + B que les devs tiers sont dépendants du travail d'ED, et que celui-ci n'est pas toujours à la hauteur des ambitions des devs tiers. Si ça peut faire bouger les choses dans les prochaines années...


Ah, et bienvenüe dans la famille !

----------


## Bacab

Oui j'avais dit que non mais les soldes et les vidéos des approches à basses altitudes avec le radar comme seul repère m'ont fait basculer du coté obscure de l'Europe.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je continue ma "découverte" du L-39, mais version ZA  ::): 

Truc à la con (pas documenté mais je l'ai constaté), les missiles AA ne partent pas si le switch "BOMBS" reste sur "Train" ou "Salvo". Il faut le coller sur "1" en position intermédiaire. Faut que je refasse des tests pour être sûr que ça vient pas d'autre chose, mais ça a tout de même systématiquement débloqué la situation....

----------


## Vitalferox

Pour ma part j'ai fais mes premiers pas avec le Viggen, pas mal , un peu étrange au départ quand on a passé toute une semaine sur le M2000, mais vraiment pas mal ... au début j'ai cru que j'allais avoir beaucoup de mal, mais au final ca se passe super bien ! L'inversion de poussée c'est vraiment pratique , j'ai atterri et arrêté l'avion sur une demie piste. j'ai aussi testé l'assistance qui gère les gaz en phase d'approche, j'étais super sceptique mais ça marche plutôt bien ! 

Seule ombre au tableau, j'ai moi aussi eu un écran noir en plein vol avec le son qui continu jusqu'au crash (de l'avion, le jeux continu de tourner), j'étais en "action immédiate - cold start" quand c'est arrivé, pas pensé a jouer avec les gaz a ce moment pour voir si le son changeait a ce moment ... 

Ce soir j'attaque l'armement !!! Et je ne regrette pas du tout cet achat il est vraiment chouette aussi ...

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Seule ombre au tableau, j'ai moi aussi eu un écran noir en plein vol avec le son qui continu jusqu'au crash (de l'avion, le jeux continu de tourner), j'étais en "action immédiate - cold start" quand c'est arrivé, pas pensé a jouer avec les gaz a ce moment pour voir si le son changeait a ce moment ...


Ok, je ne suis pas le seul alors  ::(:  
J'ai fait uniquement "action immédiate - cold start" pour l'instant. 
Bon, ça n'empêche pas de s'amuser avec mais c'est frustrant quand ça arrive au bout de plusieurs minutes de vol.

----------


## Flappie

Pareil, j'ai eu le bug hier soir. Je vais le remonter sur le forum d'ED.

Je volais à plat pas trop loin du sol (mettons 1000m max), et j'ai simplement donné un petit coup vers le bas sur le stick, de mémoire. Aussitôt, plus d'image, juste le son, et l'image revient dès que la vue cockpit n'est plus disponible.

----------


## Vitalferox

C'est ptet l'évènement "action immédiate - cold start" qui fait merder le truc ? J'ai fais des tutos sans aucun problème !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Pareil, j'ai eu le bug hier soir. Je vais le remonter sur le forum d'ED.
> 
> Je volais à plat pas trop loin du sol (mettons 1000m max), et j'ai simplement donné un petit coup vers le bas sur le stick, de mémoire. Aussitôt, plus d'image, juste le son, et l'image revient dès que la vue cockpit n'est plus disponible.


Ca m'est arrivé lors de notre dernière mission si tu t'en rappeles. Pendant la prise d'axe pour le largage de la BK, j'étais passé en AB niv 3, petite correction vers le bas et hop, tout noir  ::|: 

Sinon je vais essayer d'être là demain soir.  ::o:

----------


## Flappie

Non, ça ne me dit rien, mais j'ai une petite mémoire. Les témoignages semblent converger vers un problème à haute vitesse.

----------


## partizan

> j'ai une petite mémoire


Je confirme  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

> Je confirme


 :Fouras:  Petit chenapan !

On me confirme sur le forum d'ED qu'il faut éviter de jouer avec les G négatifs sur le Viggen. Donc, à pleine vitesse, on va tout doux sur les commandes, et on évite de pousser sur le nez ! Ca nous évitera de subir de nouveaux écrans noirs de la mort, en attendant que le problème soit réglé.

----------


## Flappie

papagueff, tu voudras quel appareil pour demain ?

Pour l'instant, si tout le monde vient, ça nous donnerait :

_Viggen_
Vitalferox (Mirage possible)
Flappie
Dusty
(Zan ?)
(Poussin Joyeux ?)

_MiG-21 + Mirage_
Pachidermus

_A-10C_
Yuushiro
papagueff

_Mirage_
DHP

----------


## Vitalferox

Au cas ou , je peux voler en Mirage aussi !

----------


## DHP

Dispo en mirage !

----------


## Flappie

On partira de Krasnodar-Centre et Krasnodar-Pashkovsky, et je vais dédier une base aux Mirage, comme ça il y aura assez de slots pour tout le monde si on change d'appareil en cours de partie.

J'ai mis :

4 M-2000C
2 A-10C
8 Viggen (rien que ça)
2 MiG-21Bis
4 Su-25T
4 Ka-50

N'hésitez pas à en demander d'autres.


EDIT: je n'ai pas terminé la mission, mais elle est en bonne voie. Je devrais avoir le temps de la finir d'ici demain soir.

----------


## DHP

Merci Flappie.

Euh.. J'ai oublié de dire.. Mais on est d'accord pas de refuel en l'air ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Vitalferox

> Merci Flappie.
> 
> Euh.. J'ai oublié de dire.. Mais on est d'accord pas de refuel en l'air ?


Ah ah ... oui s'il vous plait m'en faites pas trop baver pour ma première ... 

Au fait, on se rejoins ou en vocal ?

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff, OK en A10c pour ce soir.

----------


## papagueff

> Ah ah ... oui s'il vous plait m'en faites pas trop baver pour ma première ... 
> 
> Au fait, on se rejoins ou en vocal ?


Sur le TS de le BAF,je t'ai envoyé les coordonnées sur ta messagerie privée de CPC

----------


## Pachidermus

> Sur le TS de le BAF,je t'ai envoyé les coordonnées sur ta messagerie privée de CPC


je le veux bien aussi ^^

----------


## Flappie

> Euh.. J'ai oublié de dire.. Mais on est d'accord pas de refuel en l'air ?





> Ah ah ... oui s'il vous plait m'en faites pas trop baver pour ma première ...


Pas de souci, y'aura pas de menaces sérieuses au sol, sauf si vous décidez de quitter le champ des opérations...  ::rolleyes:: 

Je vais mettre un ravitailleur au cas où, mais il n'est pas obligatoire de l'utiliser puisqu'on va se battre tout près de chez nous.

----------


## Vitalferox

Faut savoir qu'avec le Viggen pour le moment j'ai fais que des tir de missiles anti navire ! J'ai vu quelques tutos pour le reste mais pas encore mis en application ... ça va être une grosse soirée "formation sur le tas" pour moi ! Et question con, on peut ravitailler en vol avec le Viggen ?

----------


## Bacab

> Faut savoir qu'avec le Viggen pour le moment j'ai fais que des tir de missiles anti navire ! J'ai vu quelques tutos pour le reste mais pas encore mis en application ... ça va être une grosse soirée "formation sur le tas" pour moi ! Et question con, on peut ravitailler en vol avec le Viggen ?


Je ne pense pas.

Il n'y a que chez moi que le Viggen provoque une chute des FPS ? Ok je joue tout au max en 2560*1440 mais d'ordinaire "ça passe"...

----------


## Vitalferox

> Je ne pense pas.
> 
> Il n'y a que chez moi que le Viggen provoque une chute des FPS ? Ok je joue tout au max en 2560*1440 mais d'ordinaire "ça passe"...


J'ai rien remarqué de tel de mon coté.

----------


## Flappie

> Faut savoir qu'avec le Viggen pour le moment j'ai fais que des tir de missiles anti navire ! J'ai vu quelques tutos pour le reste mais pas encore mis en application ... ça va être une grosse soirée "formation sur le tas" pour moi ! Et question con, on peut ravitailler en vol avec le Viggen ?


C'est prévu comme une soirée formation pour les Viggen avec de les places pour que les autres se défoulent en parallèle.  ::): 
Non, le Viggen n'avait pas besoin de ravitailler en vol puisqu'il a été conçu pour se poser sur l'une des nombreuses bases plus ou moins bien cachées prévues à cet effet.



> Il n'y a que chez moi que le Viggen provoque une chute des FPS ? Ok je joue tout au max en 2560*1440 mais d'ordinaire "ça passe"...


Je joue pas au max, et seulement en Full HD, donc je n'en ai aucune idée.

----------


## DHP

Le tutoriel du M2k est nul à chier... Je suis bon pour trouver un truc sur le net..

----------


## Flappie

A ce point là ?
Je crois n'avoir jamais essayé d'autres tutos officiels que ceux du Su-25T et du Ka-50. Je n'ai aucune idée de la qualité globale des autres tutos. Il faudra que je me penche sur celui du Viggen.

----------


## war-p

Hey, je vais venir squatter, préparez les mirages!

----------


## DHP

Je me dit "tiens je vais faire le tuto d’atterrissage".  "Ah.. Y a pas de tuto de base, y a que un truc atterrissage TACAN + ILS".. "Bon ok", "ah.. le premier atterrissage c'est visibilité 0, vol au instrument..." Mec je suis en train d'apprendre le truc... laisse moi m'aider de mes yeux au moins.. Et en plus il enchaîne sur plein de choses à maîtriser.. Non vraiment.. Pour le A-10C c'était niquel cette partie, bien en douceur, là c'est le grand saut..

Je viens de me trouver une ptite vidéo là, ça iras mieux je pense. Je suis surpris de la vitesse conseillé. 160-170kts.

Edit: Je viens de trouver ça pour ce que ça intéresse. Je l'ai regardé c'est bien renseigné. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJq4eNgZ-vU

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'est la vitesse de poser du Mirage, je crois.

----------


## Empnicolas

Petite vidéo sur l'utilisation des armes du Viggen: 
- BK 90
- Rb 75 (AGM-65 Maverick)
- Bombe avec parachute
- Roquette/canon (non détaillé pour le canon mais très proche que pour les roquettes)
- Rb 04, missile anti navire
(attention je baffoulle pas mal surtout au début, quel idée de faire la vidéo hier soir!)




et bon vol tout le monde ce soir, normalement fin aout, je devrai être disponible si vous volez encore (et aucun problème pour les faire sur le Nevada ou la Normandie en avion moderne ou non)

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ça vaut le coup la carte Normandie si on ne pilote que des avions modernes ? Sur les quelques vidéos que j'ai regardé je n'ai vu que bocage, bocage, bocage... C'est joli mais ça manque de bâtiments à cibler.  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ça vaut le coup la carte Normandie si on ne pilote que des avions modernes ? Sur les quelques vidéos que j'ai regardé je n'ai vu que bocage, bocage, bocage... C'est joli mais ça manque de bâtiments à cibler.


Très intéressante en hélico surtout, après toutes les pistes sont utilisables par des avions modernes mais c'est effectivement que du bocage

----------


## DHP

Flappie !!! Y a un grand monsieur derrière toi !! : 





C'est l'histoire d'un grand méchant loup et de trois petits cochons :

----------


## Flappie

Héhé, merci !  ::): 
Le pire, c'est que sur la première image, je remarque que j'avais déjà échappé à un R-60 sans m'en rendre compte...

----------


## DHP

> Héhé, merci ! 
> Le pire, c'est que sur la première image, je remarque que j'avais déjà échappé à un R-60 sans m'en rendre compte...


Non ça c'est à toi. C'est le premier missile/pod que tu as fait tomber.

----------


## Flappie

Ah, je comprends mieux.  ::P:

----------


## ze_droopy

Moué, sans connaitre les sons des alertes du RWR suédois, il ne nous sert pas à grand chose... C'te SA de merde...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Flappie

En plus, le MiG-23 ne figure même pas dans l'excellent simulateur RWR du Viggen : http://www.viggentools.se/

----------


## Flappie

Quelques photos souvenirs de la mission Chocolate Moose :

Vital et Dusty au décollage, synchros.  :B): 


Vital au posé.


Mon cockpit quand l'avion estimait que j'étais plus bas que terre... (alerte collision permanente + altitude radar négative sur le HUD...) :

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Le tutoriel du M2k est nul à chier... Je suis bon pour trouver un truc sur le net..


Oui je suis assez d'accord  ::): 

Le pire étant le son pour les instructions qui est pas terrible.

----------


## war-p

Bonne soirée hier soir, ça fait plaisir de faire du M2000 en multi  ::):  Bon par contre, la prochaine fois faudra que le mec qui lead aligne sa centrale innertielle  ::P:

----------


## partizan

> Je viens de me trouver une ptite vidéo là, ça iras mieux je pense. Je suis surpris de la vitesse conseillé. 160-170kts.


La plage va plus ou moins de 140 à 180. Tout dépend de ton emport. 

J'utilise ça :
- Empty : 140
- RP + missiles : 160
- Full payload : 180

----------


## war-p

> La plage va plus ou moins de 140 à 180. Tout dépend de ton emport. 
> 
> J'utilise ça :
> - Empty : 140
> - RP + missiles : 160
> - Full payload : 180


De toute façon on s'en fout de la vitesse, l'important, c'est l'AoA, entre 13 et 15, ça passe crème dans toutes les configurations.

----------


## Flappie

Je constate avec plaisir qu'il y de nouveau assez de monde en semaine pour s'organiser des missions DCS "complexes".

Petit sondage pour les prochaines fois : _êtes-vous d'accord pour déplacer la soirée hebdomadaire du mardi au lundi ?_

----------


## k4ngoo

> Le tutoriel du M2k est nul à chier... Je suis bon pour trouver un truc sur le net..


Essaye la campagne : c'est aussi un tuto où tu découvres l'appareil peu à peu.




> Je constate avec plaisir qu'il y de nouveau assez de monde en semaine pour s'organiser des missions DCS "complexes".
> Petit sondage pour les prochaines fois : _êtes-vous d'accord pour déplacer la soirée hebdomadaire du mardi au lundi ?_


Ha yes, ça me permettrait de venir plus régulièrement  ::):

----------


## DHP

> Je constate avec plaisir qu'il y de nouveau assez de monde en semaine pour s'organiser des missions DCS "complexes".
> 
> Petit sondage pour les prochaines fois : _êtes-vous d'accord pour déplacer la soirée hebdomadaire du mardi au lundi ?_


C'est pareil pour ma part. 



> Essaye la campagne : c'est aussi un tuto où tu découvres l'appareil peu à peu.
> 
> 
> Ha yes, ça me permettrait de venir plus régulièrement


Merci.  ::): 

Petite question sans réel intérêt et plus par curiosité. Peut-on sur le M2kC larguer les deux réservoirs sous les ailes tout en gardant le réservoir central plein ? Je demande car en volant de façon aléatoire je me suis retrouvé avec ce scénario et la commande de largage se débarrasse des trois en même temps. 

C'est pas comme l'A-10C ou tu peux gérer indépendamment chaque pylon.

----------


## ze_droopy

> _êtes-vous d'accord pour déplacer la soirée hebdomadaire du mardi au lundi ?_


Le lundi ca ne m'arrange pas en ce moment, _Winter is coming_  :Popcorn:

----------


## Vitalferox

Super première soirée pour moi hier , merci a Flappie et Dusty pour l'encadrement , c'était vraiment chouette ... ma soirée est passée a une vitesse folle !

En sortant de la j'ai installé Tacview , c'est terrible ce truc, juste dommage que je ne l'ai pas installé avant la soirée... par contre j'ai une question concernant les parties enregistrées , quand je regarde le replay il n'y a plus possibilité de changer de vue ? Je reste bloqué sur la vue du cockpit, je me demandais comment font les mecs qui font des vidéos (j'en fais de temps a autre aussi) !

je reviendrais voler avec vous avec grand plaisir, mais comme je l'ai expliqué a certains d'entre vous hier, pas mal de commu sur cpc jouent les mardi soirs, notamment mes copains sur assetto, du coup je serais assez partant pour décaler la soirée a un autre jour de la semaine, peut importe lequel !

----------


## DHP

> En sortant de la j'ai installé Tacview , c'est terrible ce truc, juste dommage que je ne l'ai pas installé avant la soirée...


Je peux te passer mon fichier si tu veux. Le fichier est le même et permet de suivre tous le monde. C'est juste que tu n'auras pas la dernière partie ou je suis parti avant vous.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Je peux te passer mon fichier si tu veux. Le fichier est le même et permet de suivre tous le monde. C'est juste que tu n'auras pas la dernière partie ou je suis parti avant vous.


Ah ben je veux bien oui ! Et si Flappie partage ses fichiers de missions je suis preneur aussi, tout ce que t'as en stock !!  ::ninja::

----------


## Bacab

J'ai une question sur la symbologie sur le HUD du Viggen dans les missions d'attaque au sol : dés que la "Timeline" se rétrécit on est dans les paramètres et les marqueurs indiquent la distance minimale du tir, c'est bien ça ?
J'ai du mal à comprendre, en lisant les checklists, s'il faut impérativement que j'attende l’affichage des "ailes" sur le HUD pour tirer ou si je peux l'anticiper (500 ms pour appuyer sur un bouton c'est un peu court pour moi).

----------


## Flappie

> Ah ben je veux bien oui ! Et si Flappie partage ses fichiers de missions je suis preneur aussi, tout ce que t'as en stock !!


Voilà pour toi : 3 missions multi de mon cru avec le Viggen.




> J'ai une question sur la symbologie sur le HUD du Viggen dans les missions d'attaque au sol : dés que la "Timeline" se rétrécit on est dans les paramètres et les marqueurs indiquent la distance minimale du tir, c'est bien ça ?
> J'ai du mal à comprendre, en lisant les checklists, s'il faut impérativement que j'attende l’affichage des "ailes" sur le HUD pour tirer ou si je peux l'anticiper (500 ms pour appuyer sur un bouton c'est un peu court pour moi).


La timeline consiste en une ligne qui rétrécit et deux marqueurs horizontaux. J'ai encore du mal à comprendre ce qui se passe quand la ligne est contenue entre les marqueurs : j'ai l'impression que parfois ça veut dire "portée max" et d'autres fois "portée min"...

En tous les cas, quand les "ailes" apparaissent autour du réticule, il ne reste plus qu'un pouillème de secondes pour tirer.

----------


## Vitalferox

Merci beaucoup !!

----------


## DHP

Ptit problème avec les radio du mirage. Quand je fait une mission rapidement avec démarrage manuel ou auto je ne peux pas accèder au menu radio et tous les sous/menu (F1, F2, F3, etc..). Une idée ? 

J'ai eu le même problème hier soir en sur le serveur en multi.

----------


## Flappie

Il y a un bouton pour chacune des deux radios. Il faut mapper les deux. Si l'un ne fonctionne pas, l'autre doit fonctionner.
N'oublie pas de configurer les bonnes fréquences sur chaque radio.

----------


## DHP

Les deux boutons sont configurés. Et au passage je ne peux pas changer de canal radio..

Par contre quand je vais dans l'entrainement dans la séquence ou je dois démarrer l'avion je peux régler le canal et j'ai accès au menu.. Le gros mystère.. C'est vraiment étrange que d'une mission à l'autre je peux ou pas configurer le canal et éventuellement ne pas avoir accès au menu.

----------


## papagueff

> Je constate avec plaisir qu'il y de nouveau assez de monde en semaine pour s'organiser des missions DCS "complexes".
> 
> Petit sondage pour les prochaines fois : _êtes-vous d'accord pour déplacer la soirée hebdomadaire du mardi au lundi ?_


Peu importe pour moi, je me plierai à la majorité,seul mon PC décide si je joue ou pas (Machine waciste).

----------


## DHP



----------


## Bacab

Bon j'ai quasiment fait le tour des emports du copain suédois. Une fois qu'on a pigé la logique il est assez simple cette avion finalement. Une question subsiste néanmoins :
Je rencontre encore des problèmes avec les pods AKAN mais je pense que cela est dû à l'anticipation de mouvement (je tape trop long), en pratique laissez vous cette option activée ? (Les canons sont assez inefficaces, 10 obus sur un BMP-1 et il ne s'embrase même pas).

PS : le RB-05 c'est rigolo  :^_^:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Excellente la capture Batumi en 2.2 !!!!

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Mais c'est où Batumi? Sur la carte Caucase? Ça veut dire qu'on peut avoir la carte Caucase avec le moteur 2.x? Il me propose que Nevada...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

C'est sur la carte caucase oui. Ils sont en train de porter la map sur le nouveau moteur. Actuellement on est en 2.1 et c'est prévu pour la 2.2.

EDIT : En fait, la 2.2 est une build interne, pour nous, c'est prévu pour la 2.5 :
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...95#post3205895

"designation of the internal build the screenshot was taken with, the public merge is still planned for 2.5."

----------


## partizan

> https://i.redd.it/mnn0fyz6u5cz.jpg


 ::wub::

----------


## DHP

Regardait bien le sommet des montagnes.. C'est le jour et la nuit..

Ps si vous chercher la date de sortie :


 ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

> Regardait bien le sommet des montagnes.. C'est le jour et la nuit..
> 
> Ps si vous chercher la date de sortie :
> https://i.imgur.com/wFrqrps.png


C'était prévu en fin d'année... Dernière  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Des sommets sur lesquels on pourra se poser en hélico sans que ça finisse en épreuve de saut à skis...
Des arbres comme s'il en pleuvait (et qui feront mal, eux)...
Des routes en plus...

 :Bave: 




> Bon j'ai quasiment fait le tour des emports du copain suédois. Une fois qu'on a pigé la logique il est assez simple cette avion finalement. Une question subsiste néanmoins :
> Je rencontre encore des problèmes avec les pods AKAN mais je pense que cela est dû à l'anticipation de mouvement (je tape trop long), en pratique laissez vous cette option activée ? (Les canons sont assez inefficaces, 10 obus sur un BMP-1 et il ne s'embrase même pas).
> 
> PS : le RB-05 c'est rigolo


J'ai pas encore essayé le canon, mais le Viggen n'est clairement pas fait pour ça : il a beaucoup plus destructeur dans sa besace, c'est clair !

Le Rb-05 est marrant à guider, oui.  ::):

----------


## war-p

> Des sommets sur lesquels on pourra se poser en hélico sans que ça finisse en épreuve de saut à skis...
> Des arbres comme s'il en pleuvait (et qui feront mal, eux)...
> Des routes en plus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai pas encore essayé le canon, mais le Viggen n'est clairement pas fait pour ça : il a beaucoup plus destructeur dans sa besace, c'est clair !
> 
> Le Rb-05 est marrant à guider, oui.


Tiens en parlant de potentiel de destruction, on parle souvent des bombes à sous munitions qui sont complètement out depuis quelque temps. Je viens de faire une sortie avec les beluga du Mirage contre des camions non blindés (l'arme est faite pour ça à la base, mais pas encore tout à fait implémenté, c'est principalement le pattern de largage des sous munitions qui reste à faire), et bien j'ai été surpris de l'efficacité, déjà, à quelque chose près (mon skill moisi), j'ai tout mis dans le mille et ça explose les camions au premier coup  ::o:  Faut que je teste contre des brdm  :tired:

----------


## Bacab

> Des sommets sur lesquels on pourra se poser en hélico sans que ça finisse en épreuve de saut à skis...
> Des arbres comme s'il en pleuvait (et qui feront mal, eux)...
> Des routes en plus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai pas encore essayé le canon, mais le Viggen n'est clairement pas fait pour ça : il a beaucoup plus destructeur dans sa besace, c'est clair !
> 
> Le Rb-05 est marrant à guider, oui.


L'avantage des canons c'est que tu peux en prendre en plus des RB-75 (c'est la seule combinaison d'emports multiples autorisée). Si tu dois faire du CAS en Viggen je pense que c'est la meilleure des configurations (bon après le CAS en Viggen  :nawak: ).

En passant j'ai vu les screenshots de la 2.2(5) VS la 1.5. C'est plus joli ok mais si ce n'est pas mieux optimisé que la 1.5 ça ne servira à rien (j'en reviens toujours pas de devoir me taper un jeu moche à moins de 60 fps sur un PC qui par ailleurs est plutôt puissant).

----------


## Flappie

> L'avantage des canons c'est que tu peux en prendre en plus des RB-75 (c'est la seule combinaison d'emports multiples autorisée). Si tu dois faire du CAS en Viggen je pense que c'est la meilleure des configurations (bon après le CAS en Viggen ).
> 
> En passant j'ai vu les screenshots de la 2.2(5) VS la 1.5. C'est plus joli ok mais si ce n'est pas mieux optimisé que la 1.5 ça ne servira à rien (j'en reviens toujours pas de devoir me taper un jeu moche à moins de 60 fps sur un PC qui par ailleurs est plutôt puissant).


Tu peux aussi prendre 4 Maverick ou 4 Bk-90 (pas historique, mais c'est possible)... ça fait plus de dégâts que 2 Rb-75 et les pods canons.  ::trollface:: 
Ouais, le CAS, c'est clairement pas évident en Viggen. Je m'y suis essayé récemment sur une mission proposée par papagueff, en bord de mer... c'était... compliqué.  ::P: 

Quels sont tes réglages graphiques ? Fais-nous un screenshot.

----------


## Bacab

Disons qu'avec 4 Maverick tu t'interdis de traiter l'infanterie (ce qui peut être pratique en CAS). Et les sous-munitions en CAS je déconseillerais, 'fin c'est surtout les gars que tu aides qui risquent de ne pas apprécier  ::rolleyes:: 

Faut que je vérifie mais de mémoire j'utilise le preset High avec le trafic civil désactivé et la résolution des écrans secondaires sur 512. Le problème que j'ai (mais j'ai vérifié le forum et je ne suis pas le seul) c'est que peut importe les options, à basse altitude il y a du micro-stuttering. J'ignore si c'est spécifique au Viggen mais jusqu'à présent je ne volais pas aussi bas  ::ninja::  La carte graphique, le processeur et la mémoire vive ne sont même pas sollicité à 100 % (pour le CPU le maximum atteint sur un seul Core est de 60% environ) du fait de la synchro verticale ('fin je pense que c'est pour cela). C'est juste que toute les 10 secondes le framerate passe par zéro pour 1 seconde et reviens à son niveau normal juste après.

PS :
Je crois avoir trouvé une erreur dans le manuel du Viggen : page 293 il est indiqué que pour désactiver la mesure du mouvement de la cible, en mode ATTACK il faut entrer le code 211 (adresse 21 valeur 1). Hors page 257 il est écrit que c'est le code 221 (adresse 22 valeur 1) qui est à utiliser. J'ai vérifié le code 211 ne désactive pas la mesure du déplacement de la cible mais fait apparaître le viseur de secours. Tu confirmes ?

----------


## Flappie

> Je crois avoir trouvé une erreur dans le manuel du Viggen : page 293 il est indiqué que pour désactiver la mesure du mouvement de la cible, en mode ATTACK il faut entrer le code 211 (adresse 21 valeur 1). Hors page 257 il est écrit que c'est le code 221 (adresse 22 valeur 1) qui est à utiliser. J'ai vérifié le code 211 ne désactive pas la mesure du déplacement de la cible mais fait apparaître le viseur de secours. Tu confirmes ?


C'est marrant, je sors tout juste du training roquettes, et ils m'ont fait utiliser le code 2*2*1. Ils parlent bien de désactiver le "target motion measurement", donc tu as raison. Tu peux leur remonter l'erreur ici. Mais sois patient, ça fait longtemps que j'attends la màj du manuel...

Le Bk90 est super précis dans le jeu, et s'il rate sa cible, il ne largue pas ses sous-munitions. Bon après, faut convaincre les bidasses, mais dans DCS, ils sont plutôt dociles.  ::P: 

J'ai les mêmes réglages que toi, sauf pour le V-sync, que je n'utilise pas. A tout hasard, teste sans. Personnellement, je ne subis pas de tearing sous DCS, donc je ne m'en sers pas.

----------


## Bacab

> C'est marrant, je sors tout juste du training roquettes, et ils m'ont fait utiliser le code 2*2*1. Ils parlent bien de désactiver le "target motion measurement", donc tu as raison. Tu peux leur remonter l'erreur ici. Mais sois patient, ça fait longtemps que j'attends la màj du manuel...
> 
> Le Bk90 est super précis dans le jeu, et s'il rate sa cible, il ne largue pas ses sous-munitions. Bon après, faut convaincre les bidasses, mais dans DCS, ils sont plutôt dociles. 
> 
> J'ai les mêmes réglages que toi, sauf pour le V-sync, que je n'utilise pas. A tout hasard, teste sans. Personnellement, je ne subis pas de tearing sous DCS, donc je ne m'en sers pas.


J'essaierais. Avant ça ne me gênait pas mais depuis que j'ai le Track-IR je mets systématiquement la synchro verticale  ::): 

Et j'ai notifié aux développeurs la petite erreur.

Maintenant j'ai trouvé des petits problèmes et j'ai besoin d'aide pour investiguer :
- en mode "DYK" avec les bombes lisses le "steering indicator" commande systématiquement une manœuvre à G négatif ("steering indicator" en dessous du réticule) pendant le largage (entre le moment ou j'appuie sur la détente et le moment où la dernière bombe quitte le pylône). Pouvez vous essayer et me dire si ça vous fait la même chose ? (IRL les conséquences des G négatifs pendant le largage 


).
- toujours avec les bombes lisses en mode "DYK" : le réticule semble indiquer le point de chute de la première bombe et non de celle du milieu (en contradiction avec le manuel page 295). Quelqu'un pourrait vérifier ?
- lorsque j'enchaine rapidement 2 missions démarrant en l'air la navigation foire et m'envoie au diable vauvert.
- en mode ANF je vois quelquefois les barres indiquant que je suis dans la "frag' zone" alors que je n'ai pas commencé ma passe.

Oui je sais je suis chiant, mea culpa  ::):  dites vous que c'est parce que je fais du BMS que je suis tatillons.

Par avance merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## Flappie

> Maintenant j'ai trouvé des petits problèmes et j'ai besoin d'aide pour investiguer :
> 1 - en mode "DYK" avec les bombes lisses le "steering indicator" commande systématiquement une manœuvre à G négatif ("steering indicator" en dessous du réticule) pendant le largage (entre le moment ou j'appuie sur la détente et le moment où la dernière bombe quitte le pylône). Pouvez vous essayer et me dire si ça vous fait la même chose ? (IRL les conséquences des G négatifs pendant le largage 
> 
> 
> ).
> 2 - toujours avec les bombes lisses en mode "DYK" : le réticule semble indiquer le point de chute de la première bombe et non de celle du milieu (en contradiction avec le manuel page 295). Quelqu'un pourrait vérifier ?
> 3 - lorsque j'enchaine rapidement 2 missions démarrant en l'air la navigation foire et m'envoie au diable vauvert.
> 4 - en mode ANF je vois quelquefois les barres indiquant que je suis dans la "frag' zone" alors que je n'ai pas commencé ma passe.


Pas de souci, mais tu vas trop vite pour moi : je viens à peine de tester le bombardement high-drag, ce qui me permet de clôturer les missions d'entraînement livrées avec le jeu (il en manque quelques unes... et notamment le mode "DYK").

Pour la 3, tu veux dire que le simple fait de charger une mission solo, après avoir terminé une première mission solo, génére un bug dans la nav ? Quel point est erroné ? Tous, y compris les Bx ou seulement les Lx ?

Pour la 4, je pense que ça t'indique simplement que tu es trop bas pour larguer, et que si tu contrevient à l'ordre, tu vas effectivement te prendre les débris. Essaye, tu nous diras.  ::rolleyes::   ::ninja:: 


EDIT: STRIKE à 1m50s !  ::XD::

----------


## Bacab

> Pas de souci, mais tu vas trop vite pour moi : je viens à peine de tester le bombardement high-drag, ce qui me permet de clôturer les missions d'entraînement livrées avec le jeu (il en manque quelques unes... et notamment le mode "DYK").


Pas de soucis je suis obligé d'aller vite avant que mes congés se terminent  ::): 




> Pour la 3, tu veux dire que le simple fait de charger une mission solo, après avoir terminé une première mission solo, génére un bug dans la nav ? Quel point est erroné ? Tous, y compris les Bx ou seulement les Lx ?


Oui, je n'ai constaté que pour les Bx mais c'est simplement que je n'ai pas pensé aux Lx.




> Pour la 4, je pense que ça t'indique simplement que tu es trop bas pour larguer, et que si tu contrevient à l'ordre, tu vas effectivement te prendre les débris. Essaye, tu nous diras.


Vient de vérifier, ça le fait aussi à 2100 mètres du sol XD

----------


## Flappie

> Oui, je n'ai constaté que pour les Bx mais c'est simplement que je n'ai pas pensé aux Lx.
> 
> Vient de vérifier, ça le fait aussi à 2100 mètres du sol XD


Je vais essayer de reproduire ton bug de nav ce weekend.

Pour la fragment zone, j'ai l'impression qu'elle s'affiche de la même manière que l'instruction "abandonner la passe" lorsque l'on ne suit pas le _steering indicator_. En effet, le dessin en page 300 (fragment zone) et le dessin en pages 303/305 (pilot has not followed the steering order properly) semblent identiques.


Tiens, au fait, j'ai reçu et essayé mon palo *VKB Rudder mark IV*.  ::):  Il fonctionne super bien et est *très* précis. Seuls défauts que je peux lui reprocher pour l'instant : le ressort couine quand on approche de la fin de course (gauche et droite), et l'appui sur les barres peut faire mal en haut de la plante des pieds quand on joue pieds nus/en chaussettes.

Je n'ai plus les freins au pied (le palo est dépourvu de tels axes), mais ça m'arrange : je me rends compte que j'activais les freins sans faire attention lors des décollages, d'où les fréquents zigzags que je faisais sur le tarmac... 

Le palo est aussi très léger, très réduit en profondeur comme en hauteur, et ses patins en caoutchouc l'empêchent de glisser. Du coup, j'ai l'impression d'avoir les pieds dans un vrai cockpit.  :B): 


Ne manque plus que l'arrivée de mon Warthog...  :Bave:

----------


## Vitalferox

@flappie : maintenant que t'as finit les entrainements jette un oeil aux missions fournies avec le Viggen , il y en a des biens sympas , et elles sont jouables aussi en "coop" a 2 ou 4 avions en fonction des missions ... ca pourrais etre sympa a tester ...

----------


## Flappie

Ah, j'ignorais qu'ils avaient fait des missions coop. Effectivement, ça doit être sympa !

Je pense pas être dispo aujourd'hui, mais demain y'a moyen en début d'après-midi. Je propose qu'on campe sur le TS des Boulets quand on est prêt à voler en coop. Je pense que Dusty et Partizan seront aussi intéressés.

----------


## Vitalferox

Ben il n'y a pas de campagne pour le moment , juste une série de mission sur differents thèmes ! Et tu les retrouve dans le dossier "multijoueur"... 
On peut essayer de se capter demain oui , par contre j'ai repris le boulot ce matin , et j'y serais  demain matin aussi , donc ca dependra de mon état en sortant de la ... on se tient au jus, mais dans le pire des cas je serais dispo en debut de soirée

----------


## Bacab

> @flappie : maintenant que t'as finit les entrainements jette un oeil aux missions fournies avec le Viggen , il y en a des biens sympas , et elles sont jouables aussi en "coop" a 2 ou 4 avions en fonction des missions ... ca pourrais etre sympa a tester ...


Je peux m'inviter ?

----------


## Flappie

Avec plaisir ! Je pensais que tu était plus solo que multi.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 BOK: JDD N°166*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...-5#entry494245

Des infos sur les futures mod carrière de BOS, BOM, BOK à la façon de ROF 

Une petite vidéo du rendu de l'eau et des bateaux torpilleurs






*L'annonce sur C6*: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...04506#p1604431

----------


## Bacab

> Avec plaisir ! Je pensais que tu était plus solo que multi.


Sur DCS c'est vrai la plupart du temps mais le Viggen pourrait me réconcilier avec le multi.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Je peux m'inviter ?


Bah bien sur !

----------


## ze_droopy

Je ferai un tour si je suis dispo (ca va dépendre de l'ATC).

----------


## Vitalferox

Bon je n'arriverais pas a etre la cette aprem , je serais dispo vers 21h ce soir si il y a des motivés !

----------


## Bacab

> Bon je n'arriverais pas a etre la cette aprem , je serais dispo vers 21h ce soir si il y a des motivés !


Je vous retrouverai ce soir alors. Toujours sur le TS des Boulets ?

----------


## Vitalferox

Si ca ne dérange personne qu'on squat la bas on peut faire ca , sinon j'ai un discord ! 
Je suis "nouveau" ici , je ne sais pas si il y a des regles au sujet du TS ni a qui il appartient ...

----------


## ze_droopy

Le TS est celui de la BAF (Boulets Air Force), et tant que le nombre d'utilisateurs n'atteint pas la limite (auquel cas évidemment la BAF est prioritaire), il n'y a pas de souci. Et comme la BAF est en sommeil estival, ça ne pose pas de problème.

Du coup, il y a toujours du monde cet après-midi ? Si oui, vers quelle heure ?

----------


## Flappie

Je viens tout juste de monter mon Warthog. J'avais oublié notre rendez-vous !
Je suis dispo maintenant, et jusqu'à ce que... ma fille se réveille.  ::ninja::  Je suis sur le TS des Boulets.

@Vital: ce soir, je vole avec les Autruches, en Mirage. Désolé !

----------


## Vitalferox

> Le TS est celui de la BAF (Boulets Air Force), et tant que le nombre d'utilisateurs n'atteint pas la limite (auquel cas évidemment la BAF est prioritaire), il n'y a pas de souci. Et comme la BAF est en sommeil estival, ça ne pose pas de problème.
> 
> Du coup, il y a toujours du monde cet après-midi ? Si oui, vers quelle heure ?


Ok

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens tout juste de monter mon Warthog. J'avais oublié notre rendez-vous !
> Je suis dispo maintenant, et jusqu'à ce que... ma fille se réveille.  Je suis sur le TS des Boulets.
> 
> @Vital: ce soir, je vole avec les Autruches, en Mirage. Désolé !


Pas de soucis !

Bon tant que j'y suis je fais le curieux, c'est quoi les boulets air force et les autruches ? D'autre groupe avec qui vous jouez ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Bon tant que j'y suis je fais le curieux, c'est quoi les boulets air force et les autruches ? D'autre groupe avec qui vous jouez ?


Les Autruches Volantes et la Boulets Air Force sont deux autres groupes avec plusieurs membres qui squattent sur ce forum  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Les Autruches Volantes et la Boulets Air Force sont deux autres groupes *cool* avec plusieurs membres qui squattent sur ce forum


Fixed.  :B): 

Parce qu'il existe aussi des groupes très très sérieux (rigueur militaire, et tout) que la plupart d'entre nous ici présents fuient comme la peste.

----------


## Vitalferox

Ok, c'est bon a savoir ... 

De mon coté je suis tombé sur ca : http://www.evac-fr.net/?p=cursus&vie...=3327&plane=11

Je vais les garder a l'oeil, ça me plairait bien une "vraie" formation ... d’ailleurs il y a chez eux un élève nommé Partizan , ça doit être le même dont Flappie parlait plus haut ? Du coup si il passe par ici et me lis, j'aimerais beaucoup avoir un retour sur ce genre de formation !

----------


## Flappie

Oui, l'EVAC est très connue dans le petit milieu du simu de combat. Là-bas, c'est de l'apprentissage beaucoup plus sérieux qu'ici, par contre. On s'y amuse moins, à mon avis. Par contre, il n'y a pas mieux pour connaître un appareil sur le bout des ongles. Hélas, la plupart des instructeurs ont arrêté l'activité. Mais je vais laisser Partizan en parler mieux que moi : il a été élève et est maintenant instructeur sur Huey, si j'ai bien tout suivi.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Oui, l'EVAC est très connue dans le petit milieu du simu de combat. Là-bas, c'est de l'apprentissage beaucoup plus sérieux qu'ici, par contre. On s'y amuse moins, à mon avis. Par contre, il n'y a pas mieux pour connaître un appareil sur le bout des ongles. Hélas, la plupart des instructeurs ont arrêté l'activité. Mais je vais laisser Partizan en parler mieux que moi : il a été élève et est maintenant instructeur sur Huey, si j'ai bien tout suivi.


Ok ... je ne suis pas contre un truc assez sérieux, mais si ça l'est trop ça risque de me saouler un peu aussi !

----------


## Bacab

Je suis sur le TS des boulets si quelqu'un veut tenter une coop en Viggen.

----------


## DHP

> Ptit problème avec les radio du mirage. Quand je fait une mission rapidement avec démarrage manuel ou auto je ne peux pas accèder au menu radio et tous les sous/menu (F1, F2, F3, etc..). Une idée ? 
> 
> J'ai eu le même problème hier soir en sur le serveur en multi.





> Les deux boutons sont configurés. Et au passage je ne peux pas changer de canal radio..
> 
> Par contre quand je vais dans l'entrainement dans la séquence ou je dois démarrer l'avion je peux régler le canal et j'ai accès au menu.. Le gros mystère.. C'est vraiment étrange que d'une mission à l'autre je peux ou pas configurer le canal et éventuellement ne pas avoir accès au menu.


Bon j'ai retenté ce problème avec la mission bac à sable du M2000C fournis par Vaught (il me semble) Démarrage à froid j'ai accès au menu radio, démarrage à chaud ou en vol idem j'ai le menu. Y a que sur certaine mission que ça bug en faite. étrange ?

----------


## partizan

> Oui, l'EVAC est très connue dans le petit milieu du simu de combat. Là-bas, c'est de l'apprentissage beaucoup plus sérieux qu'ici, par contre. On s'y amuse moins, à mon avis. Par contre, il n'y a pas mieux pour connaître un appareil sur le bout des ongles. Hélas, la plupart des instructeurs ont arrêté l'activité. Mais je vais laisser Partizan en parler mieux que moi : il a été élève et est maintenant *moniteur* sur Huey, si j'ai bien tout suivi.


Fixed  ::): 

> vitalferox :
l'Evac a 3 cursus actifs, huey, mirage et A10c qui vient de réouvrir. 
Cest le bon endroit si tu souhaites maîtriser ces appareils dans le cadre d'une école. 
Tu as des instructeurs et moniteurs qui vont t'accompagnent sur la durée pour te former (la formation est longue). 
Pas mal d'élèves sont très présents car ils ne volent qu'à l'Evac. 
Tu peux allier escadrille et Evac, ce que je fais sans problème.

----------


## k4ngoo

Et donc finalement, ça vole ce soir chez les boulets ? Ou vous restez sur les mardis ?

----------


## Flappie

On reste sur les mardis, en partie pour le sieur Dusty, mais surtout parce que ça me permet de préparer une petite mission de derrière les fagots.
Annoncez-vous pour mardi soir, avec votre module favori, s'il vous plait.

Je lance les hostilités :

_Viggen_
Flappie
Dusty

_Mirage_
DHP

_Ka-50 (initiation)_
Pachidermus
papagueff

----------


## DHP

DHP : M2kC

----------


## ze_droopy

Dusty: Viggen

----------


## Pachidermus

ka50 si il y a du monde qui peut me brief sur la bête.
Et mig 21,et m2000 plus simple a naviguer pour retrouver mes camarades

----------


## Vitalferox

Pour ma part je serais au boulot , je vais ptet en sortir a 20h , donc si tu peux me prévoir un viggen au cas ou ?

----------


## Flappie

@Pachidermus : Je propose de te former au Ka-50 un autre soir de la semaine. Mercredi, ça t'irait ?

@Vitalferox : Pas de souci.  ::):

----------


## Vitalferox

> @Pachidermus : Je propose de te former au Ka-50 un autre soir de la semaine. Mercredi, ça t'irait ?
> 
> @Vitalferox : Pas de souci.


Merci !

----------


## papagueff

> ka50 si il y a du monde qui peut me brief sur la bête.
> Et mig 21,et m2000 plus simple a naviguer pour retrouver mes camarades


un KA50 pour Papagueff histoire de voler avec Pachidermus et lui faire part de mes humbles connaissances sur le bestiaux.

----------


## Flappie

Ah, super.  ::): 

Nouvelle vidéo du F/A-18C par Eagle Dynamics/Belsimtek. Rien de croustillant, mais ça permet de connaître le cockpit en détail.

----------


## Flappie

Comme je procrastine sévèrement ce soir, je vous propose de tester cette mission, très bien notée, demain soir. Y'a tout ce qu'on veut dedans. J'espère simplement que l'absence de pilotes de Huey/Mi-8 ne va pas compromettre la réussite des objectifs. Je regarde si on peut s'en passer... sauf s'il y a des amateurs d'hélicos de transport bien sûr !

Évidemment, j’adapte le nombre d'appareils en fonction des demandes.

Et comme le créateur de mission n'avait pas passé assez de temps sur sa mission, il nous a concocté un briefing en vidéo :




Pour les feignasses et autres anglopho*b*es : Gelendzhik est en plein réapprovisionnement militaire et nous ne pouvons le permettre. Un groupe de Viggen va péter un convoi maritime en approche, pendant que l'équipe CAS (KA-50, A-10C, Viggen Maverick, etc.) pètera les navires qui mouillent déjà à Gelendzhik. Une extraction en Huey/Mi-8 est également prévue mais ne semble pas indispensable.

La chasse aura aussi du boulot.  :;): 

J'attire l'attention des pilotes de Viggen : on frappera à l'aide de nos Rb-15. Il va falloir réviser rapidement, mais ça ne change pas beaucoup du Rb-04.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Comme je procrastine sévèrement ce soir, je vous propose de tester cette mission, très bien notée, demain soir. Y'a tout ce qu'on veut dedans. J'espère simplement que l'absence de pilotes de Huey/Mi-8 ne va pas compromettre la réussite des objectifs. Je regarde si on peut s'en passer... sauf s'il y a des amateurs d'hélicos de transport bien sûr !
> 
> Évidemment, j’adapte le nombre d'appareils en fonction des demandes.
> 
> Et comme le créateur de mission n'avait pas passé assez de temps sur sa mission, il nous a concocté un briefing en vidéo :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la seule différence c'est les points de nav propre au missiles c'est ca ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui. En gros, on a un waypoint défini pour le lancement (WP4, ici). Donc en passant le WP3, on active le mode ANF (attaque), puis on approche le WP4 en surveillant le HUD qui nous affichera la portée de tir. Dès que la ligne est contenue entre les 2 marqueurs verticaux, on balancera nos missiles. Le briefing nous signale qu'on devra peut-être réarmer, et donc corriger le WP Bx8 lors de notre seconde passe (cible des missiles).

----------


## Pachidermus

> @Pachidermus : Je propose de te former au Ka-50 un autre soir de la semaine. Mercredi, ça t'irait ?
> 
> @Vitalferox : Pas de souci.


Avec plaisir

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> un KA50 pour Papagueff histoire de voler avec Pachidermus et lui faire part de mes humbles connaissances sur le bestiaux.


^^ merci

----------


## Vitalferox

> Oui. En gros, on a un waypoint défini pour le lancement (WP4, ici). Donc en passant le WP3, on active le mode ANF (attaque), puis on approche le WP4 en surveillant le HUD qui nous affichera la portée de tir. Dès que la ligne est contenue entre les 2 marqueurs verticaux, on balancera nos missiles. Le briefing nous signale qu'on devra peut-être réarmer, et donc corriger le WP Bx8 lors de notre seconde passe (cible des missiles).


ok, faut que je regarde comment on configure les points Bx !

----------


## Flappie

> ok, faut que je regarde comment on configure les points Bx !


Pas la peine : ils sont déjà enregistrés dans la mission.  :;):

----------


## war-p

> Pas la peine : ils sont déjà enregistrés dans la mission.


Je viendrai peut être faire un tour ce soir, si tu peux me laisser un mirage dispo  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Éventuellement, je pourrais même faire camion à bombe s'il y a des gens en A10 pour pointer au laser  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Les Mirages sont uniquement là pour assurer la couverture aérienne. Si ils décollent, il y aura de l'hostile en l'air... donc pas question de te faire partir avec des bombes, sauf si tu sais la projeter sur un MiG-23 avant qu'il ne soit à portée de tir...  :^_^:

----------


## war-p

Bon finalement comme à chaque fois que je préviens, pas de vol ce soir désolé  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Bon, à la prochaine, alors !  :^_^:

----------


## Vitalferox

Pareil de mon côté , pas possible de me libérer a temps ! Amusez vous bien ...

----------


## DHP

J'essaie d'utiliser le canon sur le M2KC mais je n'arrive pas à sortir du mode air-sol.

J'ai suivi ce "tutoriel" : 

Mais sur le bouton 4 je suis bloqué en mode "kl2" soit air-sol. Je cherche à obtenir le mode "kl1" sur ce bouton mais rien n'y fait. j'ai beau appuyé dessus. Qu'est-ce que j'ai loupé ?

Edit : ok problème résolu. il fallait appuyé sur la commande "" AA gun select" et qui était une touché spécifique.

----------


## Vitalferox

> J'essaie d'utiliser le canon sur le M2KC mais je n'arrive pas à sortir du mode air-sol.
> 
> J'ai suivi ce "tutoriel" : https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/01/1be...4f1d903757.png
> 
> Mais sur le bouton 4 je suis bloqué en mode "kl2" soit air-sol. Je cherche à obtenir le mode "kl1" sur ce bouton mais rien n'y fait. j'ai beau appuyé dessus. Qu'est-ce que j'ai loupé ?
> 
> Edit : ok problème résolu. il fallait appuyé sur la commande "" AA gun select" et qui était une touché spécifique.


J'avais eu le même soucis , quand tu passe au canon il est en air - sol par défaut je crois !

----------


## DHP

Flappie ? t'as pas oublié un truc ?

----------


## Flappie

::):  Oui, j'ai pas encore déclaré mon nouveau landspeeder...

Dusty et moi-même, prêts à partir.


Ça vole bien bas, un Rb-15...

----------


## Tugais

Vous ne filmez jamais vos petites sessions entre canards ? Ce serait cool de vous suivre à distance))

----------


## Flappie

Tu veux dire en différé, ou carrément en live ?
Pour le différé, le montage vidéo c'est du boulot, d'autant qu'il y a beaucoup de temps morts dans une mission. Mais je vais y songer, oui.  ::): 

En attendant, voici mon premier et unique film sur une de mes sessions DCS. C'était facile à monter puisque le vol fut court et non scénarisé :

----------


## Tugais

Je pensais au différé. Et puis ça permettrait aux plus curieux de voir l'ambiance au sein des vols de canards.

Cela dit je comprends aussi que ça ne motive pas grand monde de le faire, c'est vrai que passer du temps supplémentaire sur le contenu afin de l'éditer, c'est chronophage et potentiellement chiant pour une majorité de personnes. C'est sympa en tous les cas d'y songer))

----------


## DHP

Faut rejoindre les soirées sinon !  :^_^:   ::ninja::

----------


## Bacab

Les vidéos de vol c'est pas facile à réaliser. Je vais parler de mon expérience sur Falcon BMS en escadron (mais je suppose que c'est pareil pour vous sur DCS) : Il y a 30 minutes de briefing et de discussions (plus si la mission est vraiment complexe), 30 minutes de ramptstart, de préparation et de roulage/décollage, 1 heure de vol dont quelques secondes de mise en position et de frappe et le reste c'est du transit puis 30 minutes de debriefing. Au final tu en tires quelques minutes de vidéo par vol et ce n'est pas représentatif de ce qui s'est vraiment passé. Il y a quelques personnes qui mettent en ligne des vidéos de Falcon BMS mais c'est généralement des condensés de plusieurs missions ou des programmes de voltige ou des tutos. Ça ne raconte jamais vraiment un soirée (et quand ça le fait ça dur 1h30  ::):  )

Sur DCS je regarde les vidéos de plusieurs Youtubeur mais entre les kékés qui volent en multis et nous font la vidéos de leur 10 meilleurs kills et les tutos il n'y a pas grand chose d'autre.

----------


## Tugais

> Faut rejoindre les soirées sinon !





> [...]


Pour les soirées, j'peux pas actuellement. A la rentrée je devrais être en mesure de replonger dans la simulation, en attendant je me contente de suivre les forums et quelques chaînes sur Youtube. Et entre le moment où je pourrais reprendre les vols, apprendre à maîtriser DCS - que je n'ai fait qu'effleurer à l'époque où ça s'appelait encore LOMAC - je crois que je ne serais en mesure de vous ennuyer qu'à la fin de cette année.

Concernant l'édition de vidéos je comprends parfaitement que c'est extrêmement compliqué de restituer l'ambiance d'un vol. Mais peut-être aussi que le format actuel des vidéos sur Youtube n'est pas le bon ? Je ne m'avance pas non plus hein, je ne connais pas la formule magique pour rendre un vol d'une heure et demi passionnant. Ça mériterait presque de creuser la question.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai quelques pistes :

Rapprocher l'objectif de la base de départ (10 min de nav max),
Voler sur des appareils qu'on maitrise complètement pour éviter les "c'est où que j'appuie ?" et autres "pourquoi ça bippe ?",
Traiter des objectifs simples, tels que "détruire 3 navires" et non "libérer la capitale",
Meubler les temps morts en alternant les points de vue (ex : un groupe de Viggen et un groupe de Mirage).

Je veux bien m'essayer à l'exercice.

----------


## DHP

Après c’est DCS, c’est un jeux typé « simulation » tu as toujours beaucoup de temps mort, je vois quand je jouais à Arma c’était le même délire. Et du coup tu te retrouves avec soit :

1.Une tonne de montage pour couper les temps morts

 ou

2. Une vidéo super longue

C'est ce qui fait un peux le charme du jeux aussi. T'es pas plongé dans l'action immédiatement au départ et c'est difficile à retranscrire dans une vidéo. 

@Tugais: rejoint quand tu peux, pour la maîtrise des modules hésite pas à demander de l'aide ici.  ::): 


@Bacab: tu regardes qui sur Yt d'intéressant ?

----------


## Bacab

> Après c’est DCS, c’est un jeux typé « simulation » tu as toujours beaucoup de temps mort, je vois quand je jouais à Arma c’était le même délire. Et du coup tu te retrouves avec soit :
> 
> 1.Une tonne de montage pour couper les temps morts
> 
>  ou
> 
> 2. Une vidéo super longue
> 
> C'est ce qui fait un peux le charme du jeux aussi. T'es pas plongé dans l'action immédiatement au départ et c'est difficile à retranscrire dans une vidéo. 
> ...


Bunyap Sims est le plus intéressant :
https://www.youtube.com/user/4023446
De temps en temps Hellreign et Ralfie mais certaines de leurs vidéos sont vraiment nulles.

----------


## Tugais

J'ai arrêté Ralfie après ses vidéos sur le Mirage. Je trouvais ses vidéos déjà pas bien terribles, mais celles sur "the baguette" a terminé de me convaincre.

----------


## war-p

Ralfie  :Gerbe:  Sinon grim reapers, ils sont assez rigolos à regarder, et là c'est quasiment 0 montage.

----------


## Bacab

> Ralfie  Sinon grim reapers, ils sont assez rigolos à regarder, et là c'est quasiment 0 montage.


Justement c'est long sans montage !

----------


## war-p

> Justement c'est long sans montage !


Quasiment j'ai dit.

----------


## DHP

Faut que vous regardiez TheSkyline35 : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfi...sExNwfkPoRqZyQ

----------


## Vitalferox

J'aime beaucoup sa chaîne , il est intéressant sans partir trop loin dans les explications ! 

Concernant le montage/découpage d'une longue vidéo d'une soirée ca ne prend pas forcément si longtemps , quand tu connais ton logiciel ca se fait en quelques clicks ... quand t'as joué la mission tu te rappel très facilement des moments sympas (j'ai fait une vidéo d'une course a laquelle j'avais pas participé a la demande d'un pote, la c'est une autre histoire ) !
Je veux bien m'y essayer aussi mardi prochain si ca vous dis ? Voir même de streamer la soirée, comme ca tugais nous diras si c'était soporifique ou pas !

----------


## Flappie

Comme généralement c'est moi qui héberge, je veux bien que tu t'occupes de la partie vidéo, oui.  ::): 
Je vais regarder toutes les chaines citées pour me faire une idée.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Comme généralement c'est moi qui héberge, je veux bien que tu t'occupes de la partie vidéo, oui. 
> Je vais regarder toutes les chaines citées pour me faire une idée.


On va faire ca alors !

----------


## war-p

Dites, je regardais tout à l'heure le scripting, vous avez déjà testé Moose, apparemment on peut faire des truc franchement sympa genre des ia font un scramble sur demande ou qui vont ravitailler ?

----------


## Flappie

Je n'ai jamais utilisé les scripts dans DCS, mais je connais leur potentiel. Dusty m'a arrangé une mission, une fois, mais je n'ai pas sauté le pas moi-même. Un jour, quand j'aurai du temps...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, VTOL VR, le jeu qui permet de piloter un avion sans utiliser de joystick mais avec les controllers VR est sortie en Early Access. Bien que visuellement, le jeu n'est pas extra. Le feeling est super bon. Par contre, ça fait bizarre de bouger le joystick virtuel sur du vide. D'ailleurs, j'ai mal au bras à force de piloter dans le vide. Mais sinon, le pilotage est plutôt bon. L'intéraction avec les boutons du cockpit n'est pas parfait pour le moment. Pas moyen pour l'instant de manipuler les switch rapidement.

----------


## Flappie

> Bon, VTOL VR, le jeu qui permet de piloter un avion sans utiliser de joystick mais avec les controllers VR est sortie en Early Access. Bien que visuellement, le jeu n'est pas extra. Le feeling est super bon. Par contre, ça fait bizarre de bouger le joystick virtuel sur du vide. D'ailleurs, j'ai mal au bras à force de piloter dans le vide.


Là, comme ça, j'ai eu l'image d'un gars équipé en VR qui tient le manche d'une pompe à chiotte.  ::):  Ça t'éviterait des crampes, mais niveau look...  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

lol. Au pire, j'accroche mon controlleur sur le manche de mon HOTAS X52.  ::XD::

----------


## k4ngoo

> Je n'ai jamais utilisé les scripts dans DCS, mais je connais leur potentiel. Dusty m'a arrangé une mission, une fois, mais je n'ai pas sauté le pas moi-même. Un jour, quand j'aurai du temps...


Moose peut rendre les mission SEAD plus tricky : http://flightcontrol-master.github.i...tion/Sead.html




> When an anti radiation missile is fired (KH-58, KH-31P, KH-31A, KH-25MPU, HARM missiles), the SA will shut down their radars and will take evasive actions... Chances are big that the missile will miss.

----------


## DHP

Comment tu détruit le système alors ? Vu le temps des vols de ces missiles ça parait chaud.

----------


## Bacab

> Comment tu détruit le système alors ? Vu le temps des vols de ces missiles ça parait chaud.


Wild Weasel ! (Belette sauvage). Le principe c'est qu'un avion fasse diversion à courte portée en simulant une attaque pour se faire tirer dessus et un copain derrière qui reste "discret", vu de la batterie SAM, tire le missile anti-radiation dés que la "belette" est engagée.

IRL c'est comme ça que c'était fait. J'espère que le script n'est pas omniscient (une batterie SAM ne sait pas qu'elle est engagée sauf si un de ses servants voie le départ missile). Dans le cas contraire : JSOW, SDB, CBU ou Maverick avec acquisition visuel ou au pod du radar de conduite de tir pendant son déplacement. Un premier apareil tire son HARM, le radar s'éteint, se replie, fuit, le second appareil pousse et détruit le radar avec un armement conventionnel.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, et on peut même faire tout ça avec un seul appareil, si il n'y a qu'une cible SAM en face de nous. Souvenirs memorables de Dusty qui coupait le radar de son Roland et se déplaçait dès qu'on lui balançait un missile anti-radar. Je l'ai abattu au Vikhr (guidé optiquement par l'avion) après avoir tiré un Kh-25MPU pour qu'il se replie !

Dans la vraie vie, je suppose qu'il vaut mieux 2 SAM identiques sur place, pour ceux qui ont les moyens, bien sûr.

J'aimerais bien tester l'attaque à 2 sur un SAM contrôlé par MOOSE pour voir s'il est omniscient, comme Bacab se le demande.

----------


## war-p

Mais du coup, tu faire aussi en sorte que des avions ennemis décollent pour intercepter la mission de wild weasel sur demande de l'ewr (genre le radar du sam) ça peut donner des missions vraiment dynamiques où les avions d'attaque volent sous les radars et un autre groupe en CAS pour les couvrir.  ::):

----------


## DHP

OK... J'ai rien compris avec tout les acronymes.  ::ninja:: 



Je vais allez voir sur le net.

----------


## k4ngoo

> J'aimerais bien tester l'attaque à 2 sur un SAM contrôlé par MOOSE pour voir s'il est omniscient, comme Bacab se le demande.


A mon avis, oui, il est omniscient.
Dispo pour tester ça dimanche soir, si tu veux  ::): 




> Mais du coup, tu faire aussi en sorte que des avions ennemis décollent pour intercepter la mission de wild weasel sur demande de l'ewr (genre le radar du sam) ça peut donner des missions vraiment dynamiques où les avions d'attaque volent sous les radars et un autre groupe en CAS pour les couvrir.


Ca serait top, mais je ne vois pas de handler pour ça dans les specs du code...

----------


## Flappie

@dhp :  :^_^: 

SEAD : Pourrir la protection sol-air (SAM) du camp d'en face, soit en saturant, soit en détruisant les antennes et lanceurs de missiles. La menace la plus grande étant les armes radar.

JSOW : Cf Wiki, je connais pas trop.
SDB : Bombe de précision.
CBU : Bombe à sous-munitions.
HARM : Missile anti radar américain.

----------


## war-p

> A mon avis, oui, il est omniscient.
> Dispo pour tester ça dimanche soir, si tu veux 
> 
> 
> Ca serait top, mais je ne vois pas de handler pour ça dans les specs du code...


De handlers pour faire quoi? Si c'est pour faire du CGI avec les avions ai, ça a été implémenté récemment (genre cette semaine)

----------


## Flappie

> De handlers pour faire quoi? Si c'est pour faire du CGI avec les avions ai, ça a été implémenté récemment (genre cette semaine)


Link or it didnt happen.

----------


## war-p

Pas encore testé mais, rien que ça, ça a l'air alléchant (sachant que j'ai vu aussi qu'on pouvait adapter en live la difficulté de la mission en fonction du nombre de participants)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMx4tVYRHno

----------


## Flappie

Ah zut, je croyais que tu parlais d'une intégration à DCS par ED.  ::P: 
En tout cas, tu me motives à me pencher enfin sur le scripting. Je vois que le monsieur a fait tout plein de vidéo explicatives. Je vais commencer par là.

J'imagine du coup un scénario que je n'ai encore jamais testé : proposer une attaque low-level pour éviter les détections, et déclencher la chasse ennemie si les SAM ennemis détectent l'attaque malgré tout.

Évidemment, mettre autant d'effort dans une mission vaut plus le coup si elle est jouée de multiples fois. Or ce n'est pas forcément ce qu'on a fait jusque-là, ni Dusty, ni Partizan, ni Empnicolas, ni moi.

----------


## Tugais

> [...]La menace la plus grande étant les armes radar.


Tiens c'est bizarre mais contrairement à toi, la menace qui me fait le plus flipper c'est celle que je ne vois pas, à savoir les missiles IR déployés par les _manpads_. On peut s'en prémunir en volant à haute altitude certes, mais quand on souhaite s'infiltrer en TBA pour éviter les CAP ennemis c'est moins évident. Au moins, ça ajoute du sel à la mission et ça rend l'_ingress_ moins monotone.

Je rêve qu'un jour ED se sorte les doigts et propose une campagne dynamique à la Falcon, j'y ai passé des centaines d'heures, c'était prenant et du coup, ça ne demandait aucun temps devant l'éditeur de missions.

----------


## Flappie

> Tiens c'est bizarre mais contrairement à toi, la menace qui me fait le plus flipper c'est celle que je ne vois pas, à savoir les missiles IR déployés par les _manpads_. On peut s'en prémunir en volant à haute altitude certes, mais quand on souhaite s'infiltrer en TBA pour éviter les CAP ennemis c'est moins évident. Au moins, ça ajoute du sel à la mission et ça rend l'_ingress_ moins monotone.


Ça se discute. Vu que la majorité des appareils de DCS ne détectent pas l'éclairage IR, il est vrai que les missiles IR ont l'avantage de la surprise, sauf si un copain te prévient pour lâcher les flares à temps.

Mais les lanceurs IR ont une faible portée de détection comparée aux lanceurs radar. Donc si tu gères bien ton attaque, tu ne rentreras pas assez longtemps dans le scope des lanceurs IR pour qu'ils te tirent dessus. Évidemment, cette affirmation ne vaut que si les lanceurs IR se trouvent au même endroit que les lanceurs radar, ce qui est bien souvent le cas dans les missions multi DCS.

----------


## Tugais

> Évidemment, cette affirmation ne vaut que si les lanceurs IR se trouvent au même endroit que les lanceurs radar, ce qui est bien souvent le cas dans les missions multi DCS.


De quoi préparer à l'occasion quelques surprises de mauvais goût pour surprendre quelque pilote distrait en plaçant quelques _manpads_ à un endroit incongru  ::ninja::

----------


## Genchou

Vous mdonnez envie de revenir voler avec vous.

Du coup je me suis motivé, j'ai réinstallé DCS, remis le Warthog en place ... Pour finir par me rappeler de son horrible problème de "stiction".  ::|: 
Mais cette fois-ci je me laisserai pas abattre, j'ai commandé une graisse et dès qu'elle arrive je règle ce gimbal mal foutu. Je pourrai enfin profiter de ce hotas trop cher !

Sinon on en est où dans les roadmaps des prochaines sorties ? J'ai suivi de loin et apparemment les grosses attentes sont toujours les mêmes : F/A-18C, F-14 et Caucase refait, j'ai bon ? Toujours aucune date ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Le Harrier incessamment sous peu vu le teasing de Razbam...

----------


## Flappie

> Vous mdonnez envie de revenir voler avec vous.
> 
> Du coup je me suis motivé, j'ai réinstallé DCS, remis le Warthog en place ... Pour finir par me rappeler de son horrible problème de "stiction". 
> Mais cette fois-ci je me laisserai pas abattre, j'ai commandé une graisse et dès qu'elle arrive je règle ce gimbal mal foutu. Je pourrai enfin profiter de ce hotas trop cher !
> 
> Sinon on en est où dans les roadmaps des prochaines sorties ? J'ai suivi de loin et apparemment les grosses attentes sont toujours les mêmes : F/A-18C, F-14 et Caucase refait, j'ai bon ? Toujours aucune date ?


 ::w00t:: 
Personnellement, j'ai retiré le gros ressort et déplacé les 4 petits ressorts (mod connu) selon les recommandations des Autruches. Je préfère, même si c'est pas parfait.

En plus du Harrier AV-8 Night Attack, tu as oublié le BO-105, un hélico trapu et pourvu de deux turbines. Sa version coréenne sera très bien équipée. Je pense qu'il est en bonne voie, mais la com de Polychop/Poly-Dynamics est quasi verrouillée tant que le divorce n'est pas consommé. Enfin, le Su-33 devrait être entièrement refait bientôt. Cela terminera la refonte des modules FC3.




> De quoi préparer à l'occasion quelques surprises de mauvais goût pour surprendre quelque pilote distrait en plaçant quelques _manpads_ à un endroit incongru


Les manpads dans DCS, c'est chaud. Les piétons sont quasi invisibles de là-haut !

----------


## ze_droopy

Pas plus qu'un autre simulateur, mais vu comment on vole à la cool, on a pas l'habitude de couvrir visuellement ses équipiers comme on devrait le faire.

----------


## Flappie

> Pas plus qu'un autre simulateur, mais vu comment on vole à la cool, on a pas l'habitude de couvrir visuellement ses équipiers comme on devrait le faire.


J'en mets jamais parce que c'est frustrant de mourir au Stinger, après avoir passé 10 minutes à démarrer l'appareil, et 10 minutes à naviguer. Mais si on s'habitue à prendre les bonnes pratiques, ça peut le faire.

----------


## Genchou

> Personnellement, j'ai retiré le gros ressort et déplacé les 4 petits ressorts (mod connu) selon les recommandations des Autruches. Je préfère, même si c'est pas parfait.
> 
> En plus du Harrier AV-8 Night Attack, tu as oublié le BO-105, un hélico trapu et pourvu de deux turbines. Sa version coréenne sera très bien équipée. Je pense qu'il est en bonne voie, mais la com de Polychop/Poly-Dynamics est quasi verrouillée tant que le divorce n'est pas consommé. Enfin, le Su-33 devrait être entièrement refait bientôt. Cela terminera la refonte des modules FC3.
> 
> 
> Les manpads dans DCS, c'est chaud. Les piétons sont quasi invisibles de là-haut !


Ah c'est intéressant cette histoire de ressors. J'ai essayé en virant le gros, c'est mieux niveau feeling mais le stick n'est plus du tout maintenu en place (impossible de le lâcher donc). C'est quoi le mod des 4 ressors ?

Sinon perso le BO-105 il ne m'intéresse pas du tout. La Gazelle m'a beaucoup déçu avec son FFB jamais implémenté, le module suivant de Polychop sera certainement sans FFB lui aussi. Je ne compte pas investir un kopec de plus chez une équipe qui dev un module hélico sans y mettre du retour de force.

Édit : pour les ressorts, j'imagine que l'idée c'est de les mettre au dessus du plateau plutôt qu'en dessous pour induire un minimum de retour au centre ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Ce qui peut être pas mal pour commencer, c'est d'en mettre 1, max 2 sur la zone de CAS et de se discipliner à faire du shooter/cover au moins en binome. Les manpads sont généralement facilement leurrable.

----------


## Flappie

> Ah c'est intéressant cette histoire de ressors. J'ai essayé en virant le gros, c'est mieux niveau feeling mais le stick n'est plus du tout maintenu en place (impossible de le lâcher donc). C'est quoi le mod des 4 ressors ?
> 
> Sinon perso le BO-105 il ne m'intéresse pas du tout. La Gazelle m'a beaucoup déçu avec son FFB jamais implémenté, le module suivant de Polychop sera certainement sans FFB lui aussi. Je ne compte pas investir un kopec de plus chez une équipe qui dev un module hélico sans y mettre du retour de force. 
> 
> Édit : pour les ressorts, j'imagine que l'idée c'est de les mettre au dessus du plateau plutôt qu'en dessous pour induire un minimum de retour au centre ?


Tu as tout bon pour les 4 ressorts. Le mod est filmé ici : 



Au sujet de la Gazelle, c'est délicat. Polychop est en plein divorce, et il dure depuis longtemps. Le "nouveau" Polychop récupère la maintenance de la Gazelle et le projet Ju-87. Poly-Dynamics récupère le projet Bo-105 et un troisième projet d'hélico Airbus par encore nommé. Personnellement, je penche pour le Cougar, et je ne suis pas le seul.  ::trollface:: 




> Ce qui peut être pas mal pour commencer, c'est d'en mettre 1, max 2 sur la zone de CAS et de se discipliner à faire du shooter/cover au moins en binome. Les manpads sont généralement facilement leurrable.


Facilement leurrables, oui, quand on voit les Stingers arriver.  ::P: 


EDIT: au sujet de la roadmap, j'allais oublier le Hind de Belsimtek qui devrait pointer le bout de son gros nez d'ici la fin de l'année.

----------


## war-p

Le f18  :Vibre:

----------


## Flappie

Je viens de planter pendant la mission solo "Blocus de Tuapse" en Viggen. C'est arrivé 30 secondes après le lancement de mes Rb-04. Je me regardais faire demi tour en vue externe, et puis boum, message "DCS a planté".

Ça vous l'a fait aussi ?

----------


## Vitalferox

J'en suis pas encore la avec le viggen mais j'ai eu ca sur la campagne du mirage , un coup l'instructeur est resté bloqué a l’arrêt lors du roulage, le coup d’après il est resté bloqué a une vitesse super lente en l'air, et la 3eme fois "DCS a cessé de fonctionner" !

----------


## Flappie

Espérons que la 2.5 n'est plus trop loin...
Une bonne nouvelle : les pilotes IA seront bientôt soumis aux G, comme nous.  ::):  Ils devront donc relâcher le manche pour éviter de tomber dans les pommes, ce qui nous laissera le temps de fuir comme des lâches d'effectuer un repli stratégique.

Allez, une autre : une refonte des nuages est en cours. L'histoire ne dit pas s'ils seront synchronisés en multijoueurs, mais je me surprends à le croire.

----------


## Tugais

J'aimerais que la 2.5 soit là bientôt mais je n'arrive pas à y croire.

Le fait que cette version doit unifier le système et rassembler tous les théâtres d'opérations actuels sous un seul exécutable ne me semble pas réaliste vu les performances discutables de la carte Normandie. Sans compter sur la MAJ de la carte Caucase dont on voit trop peu de choses pour l'instant.

Je ne veux pas cracher dans la soupe et je serai super content d'avoir cette 2.5 avant les fêtes de fin d'années mais je vois plusla 2.5 pour 2018  ::'(:

----------


## DHP

Je vais voler un peux ce soir donc si des gens sont intéressés. Rien de formel, juste l'utilisation d'une mission d'entrainement. Moi je serais en M2K, départ à partir de 20-21h pour les intéressés.

----------


## Flappie

Et voici les premières images du F-4E de Belsimtek.  ::): 
J'espère que le Hind est plus avancé que ça !

----------


## Genchou

> J'aimerais que la 2.5 soit là bientôt mais je n'arrive pas à y croire.
> 
> Le fait que cette version doit unifier le système et rassembler tous les théâtres d'opérations actuels sous un seul exécutable ne me semble pas réaliste vu les performances discutables de la carte Normandie. Sans compter sur la MAJ de la carte Caucase dont on voit trop peu de choses pour l'instant.
> 
> Je ne veux pas cracher dans la soupe et je serai super content d'avoir cette 2.5 avant les fêtes de fin d'années mais je vois plusla 2.5 pour 2018


Perso je parie que ce sera pas avant fin 2018, plus ou moins en même temps que la sortie du Hornet.

----------


## Flappie

Je fais l'appel pour la mission DCS de ce mardi. Annoncez-vous avec votre appareil de prédilection.

Pour les Viggen : après notre éclatante victoire contre la marine russe, je propose de voler pieds secs pour tester les bombes lisses.

_Viggen_
Flappie
Dusty
Vitalferox

_Mirage_
Troy lee
Pachidermus
DHP

_A-10C_
k4ngoo

----------


## ze_droopy

Je la sens mal la bombe lisse, mais Viggen pour moi  ::P:

----------


## Bacab

Est-ce qu'on peut verrouiller un bâtiment (pont, caserne...) avec le RB-75 T ? (je n'ai pas mon gros PC pour tester)

----------


## Flappie

> Est-ce qu'on peut verrouiller un bâtiment (pont, caserne...) avec le RB-75 T ? (je n'ai pas mon gros PC pour tester)


De mémoire, j'ai pu le faire sans difficulté, oui.

----------


## k4ngoo

Prévois-moi un A10C, s'il te plait.
Je vous rejoindrai dans la soirée, un peu plus tard.

----------


## Vitalferox

Je serais la et en Viggen stp , et si tu peux prévoir un mirage en plus ? Je vous amène un autre pilote demain soir , il passera vous dire bonjour ici d'ici la ...

----------


## Flappie

> Je la sens mal la bombe lisse, mais Viggen pour moi


On fera du high-drag, donc TBA. C'est plutôt simple, j'ai réussi du premier coup pour ma part. A côté, le low-drag a l'air beaucoup moins simple, d'autant que le résultat est généralement peu précis.

Pour info, demain, ce sera la mission Chocolate Moose (celle qu'on avait bien foiré, aux roquettes). Cette fois-ci, nous ne devrions pas être ennuyé par les MiG-23 : ils cibleront le(s) Mirage.

----------


## Genchou

Ya des canards qui sont intéressés par le VPC MongoosT-50 ? Je suis tombé là-dessus hier soir et je dois dire que la base m'attire pas mal : compatible avec le TM Warthog et un gimbal apparemment beaucoup mieux construit. L'obligation d'utiliser des montures pour l'utiliser sur un bureau m'ennuie un peu, mais je me verrais bien le tester un de ces jours. Je vais d'abord attendre de voir ce que donnera le gimbal du Warthog après application d'une meilleure graisse ceci dit.

En parlant du Warthog, Flappie j'ai essayé de déplacer les quatre ressorts mais finalement ça n'agit pas du tout sur ce qui me dérange. Le stick est effectivement plus "léger" avec un retour au centre plus doux (et un peu imprécis), mais le souci de "stiction" est à peine atténué. Case regraissage obligatoire donc.

----------


## Bacab

> Ya des canards qui sont intéressés par le VPC MongoosT-50 ? Je suis tombé là-dessus hier soir et je dois dire que la base m'attire pas mal : compatible avec le TM Warthog et un gimbal apparemment beaucoup mieux construit. L'obligation d'utiliser des montures pour l'utiliser sur un bureau m'ennuie un peu, mais je me verrais bien le tester un de ces jours. Je vais d'abord attendre de voir ce que donnera le gimbal du Warthog après application d'une meilleure graisse ceci dit.
> 
> En parlant du Warthog, Flappie j'ai essayé de déplacer les quatre ressorts mais finalement ça n'agit pas du tout sur ce qui me dérange. Le stick est effectivement plus "léger" avec un retour au centre plus doux (et un peu imprécis), mais le souci de "stiction" est à peine atténué. Case regraissage obligatoire donc.


Je serai très intéressé par une review du système. J'aimerais bien trouver une alternative à mon Warthog.

----------


## Genchou

> Je serai très intéressé par une review du système. J'aimerais bien trouver une alternative à mon Warthog.


C'est tout neuf donc peu/pas de reviews encore. Ars technica a fait une review mais c'est uniquement le stick qui est testé. Je suis curieux de voir ce qu'en diront les premiers utilisateurs. Si la base se révèle aussi bien qu'elle y parait, ce serait un excellent remplacement pour celle du Warthog qui laisse quand même beaucoup à désirer.

----------


## DHP

Qu'est-ce qui vous intéressent ? le stick ou le support sur la table ? 

Le stick à l'air pas mal. Le support à l'air bien construit mais je me demande à quoi ressemble la rigidité de la fixation sur une table. Tu dois avoir un bras de force important tout juste tenu par deux appuis au dessus avec une vis en dessous juste en bords de table. Je demande à voir en personne.

----------


## Bacab

> Qu'est-ce qui vous intéressent ? le stick ou le support sur la table ? 
> 
> Le stick à l'air pas mal. Le support à l'air bien construit mais je me demande à quoi ressemble la rigidité de la fixation sur une table. Tu dois avoir un bras de force important tout juste tenu par deux appuis au dessus avec une vis en dessous juste en bords de table. Je demande à voir en personne.


C'est surtout le système d'articulation qui m'intéresse. Je reproche à mon Warthog d'avoir une zone quasi sans résistance sur l'axe Y de quelque millimètre et ensuite d'avoir une plus grosse résistance. L'axe X a pour le moment une résistance égale une fois en mouvement (mais faut un peu forcer pour le mettre en mouvement). Le retour au neutre est un peu fort (dans les avions qui demandent des inputs constant c'est trés fatiguant). Rien qui ne m’empêche de ravitailler dans Falcon mais à la longue ça fatigue un peu. Par ailleurs je manque de sliders et d'axes pour certains avions (comme le Viggen dans DCS) (voila pour le stick). J'attends de voir leur throttle avant de sauter le pas.

----------


## Genchou

> Qu'est-ce qui vous intéressent ? le stick ou le support sur la table ? 
> 
> Le stick à l'air pas mal. Le support à l'air bien construit mais je me demande à quoi ressemble la rigidité de la fixation sur une table. Tu dois avoir un bras de force important tout juste tenu par deux appuis au dessus avec une vis en dessous juste en bords de table. Je demande à voir en personne.


Le stick est mignon mais je ne lui trouve pas d'intérêt énorme face au Warthog. Sympa si c'est ton kiff d'avoir une réplique d'un manche russe, mais sinon voilà.

Par contre la base c'est une autre histoire. Il faut savoir que la base du Warthog, la partie qui logiquement aurait dû bénéficier du plus gros effort en terme de qualité, souffre de défauts assez déplaisant pour un objet aussi cher : l'articulation est en plastique, avec des lignes de moulage saillantes et une graisse pas dingue et le système de ressort est loin d'être optimal. Ca donne un mouvement lourd, pas fluide (le fameux problème de "stiction" comme ils disent en anglais) et une certaine difficulté à agir sur un seul axe à la fois quand le stick n'est pas centré.

La base du Mongoost semble offrir une solution beaucoup plus élégante et est compatible avec le stick du Warthog. C'est donc très intéressant, mais on préfère attendre que les bonnes poires premiers acheteurs testent avant, histoire d'avoir une idée de la perf réelle du machin.

Edit : à voir pour les supports. On attendra les premières reviews.

----------


## DHP

Ok donc le mec à trois trucs à vendre : support, stick russe et articulation. 
C'est ça que vous voulez ? : https://virpil.by/en/shop/sticks/vpc...st-50-base-vpc

Ok toute l'installation à l'air relativement très onéreuse par contre. ça ne s'adresse pas à n'importe qui.
Faut compter ~100€ pour les deux bras. Et ~300€ en ajoutant la nouvelle articulation  ::mellow::  Bon après ce doit être des éléments fabriqués en relativement petite quantité.

----------


## Genchou

> Ok donc le mec à trois trucs à vendre : support, stick russe et articulation.


Tu oublies les extensions.  ::): 

Mais oui ça coûte son prix. La simu est un loisir onéreux dès qu'on devient exigeant sur le matos.

----------


## DHP

Pour ce qui sont intéressé par MOOOSE : https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis..._rmqE6cArquhM4

----------


## Flappie

Clairement, le Warthog n'est pas parfait, mais il me convient pour le moment.

Concernant la force du retour au centre, j'ai dans l'idée de faire comme ce monsieur : remettre le gros ressort à sa place, et remplacer les 4 petits ressorts par d'autres plus costauds. D'après lui, c'est juste comme il faut. Vu le prix des ressorts, je vais tenter le coup et j'en parlerai ici.

----------


## Genchou

> Clairement, le Warthog n'est pas parfait, mais il me convient pour le moment.
> 
> Concernant la force du retour au centre, j'ai dans l'idée de faire comme ce monsieur : remettre le gros ressort à sa place, et remplacer les 4 petits ressorts par d'autres plus costauds. D'après lui, c'est juste comme il faut. Vu le prix des ressorts, je vais tenter le coup et j'en parlerai ici.


Tu les trouves où les ressorts ?

----------


## Flappie

Pour l'instant, je les cherche !
Le site US Loewe's ne vend pas hors de son territoire. J'ai trouvé les mêmes ressorts sur Amazon US, mais j'ai rencontré le même problème. Ce soir, je vais mesurer précisément les ressorts en mm et chercher un modèle équivalent chez un vendeur européen.

----------


## DHP

Mesurer le ressort sera simple, connaître sa raideur.. Un peux moins. J'espère que tu trouve un revendeur qui connaît déjà bien ton besoin et qui te vend les ressort en temps que telle (càd: comme remplacement de ressort Warthog). Sinon si tu connait bien ton besoin toi même avec ces paramètres : Achat de ressort

----------


## Flappie

La raideur est le seul paramètre qui n'est pas donné par le constructeur. Mais je peux très bien  en commander plusieurs types.  ::):

----------


## Troy lee

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur le forum

----------


## Pachidermus

salut a tous pour moi ce soir c est m2k

----------


## Troy lee

c'est vital ferox qui ma suggérer ce forum .. donc si jamais il reste une place sur un M2000 pour ce soir je suis preneur .merci  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Bienvenue parmi nous.  ::): 
Je t'ai réservé une place en Mirage. Tu voleras en compagnie de Pachidermus, mais on vous veut bien près de nos Viggen, des fois que ça chauffe...

----------


## Troy lee

merci =) 
D'accord vous commencé vers qu'elle heure ?

----------


## Flappie

On utilise Teamspeak 3, serveur des Boulets (je t'envoie les coordonnées en MP). On se retrouve là-bas à 21h.

----------


## DHP

+1 en mirage.

----------


## Flappie

> Mesurer le ressort sera simple, connaître sa raideur.. Un peux moins. J'espère que tu trouve un revendeur qui connaît déjà bien ton besoin et qui te vend les ressort en temps que telle (càd: comme remplacement de ressort Warthog). Sinon si tu connait bien ton besoin toi même avec ces paramètres : Achat de ressort


Je viens de mesurer le ressort d'origine :

Diamètre extérieur : ~8 mm
Longueur (libre) : ~20 mm
Epaisseur du fil : ~0.5 mm

Le ressort préconisé vendu chez Loewe's a les caractéristiques suivantes :

Diamètre extérieur : ~7.94 mm
Longueur (libre) : ~38.1 mm
Epaisseur du fil : ~0.5 mm

Je pars donc du principe qu'il s'agit du même ressort, seulement deux fois plus long. J'ai donc choisi ce modèle, et il ne me reste plus qu'à le trouver dans le commerce (lui, ou un ressort similaire) à pas trop cher. Pour l'instant, le devis s'élève à + de 30 € fdout.  ::o: 

EDIT: et Vanel fixe le prix minimum d'une commande à 40 euros !  ::(:

----------


## ze_droopy

Bon, je découvre peut-être un peu l'eau chaude, mais je suis tombé sur LEA Extended Input, et en une soirée j'ai reussi à me faire un profil comme ça sur tablette/smartphone:

Certes, c'est laid, mais c'est fonctionnel (moins les bugs dus au manque de raccourci clavier du viggen, les touches toutes petites)
Avec du temps (et du talent), c'est possible de le rendre plus joli en important les vrais panels.

Vous connaissez, vous l'utilisez?

----------


## yuushiro

Ca a l'air vachement cool ce truc.
Tu penses qu'il serait possible de rediriger les fonctions des MFD de l'A10C, du system de nav, de radio etc...

----------


## ze_droopy

Oui, sans problème à mon avis.
Il existe même un mode avec input/output, comme Helios, géré avec du lua, mais je découvre juste, je n'ai pas mis les mains dedans. Malheureusement la doc sur ce mode "Extended" est famélique...

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'est possible.  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est un autre soft ça, mais effectivement ça ne coute pas cher non plus.
Mais c'est réservé au A-10C (et Su-25T).

----------


## DHP

lol en plus tu peux avoir plusieurs appareil en même temps.

----------


## k4ngoo

> Je pars donc du principe qu'il s'agit du même ressort, seulement deux fois plus long.


Un autre paramètre important est la distance entre deux spires, qui influe directement sur la force produite par ton ressort en compression.

----------


## DHP

Je sais plus qui parler du jeu VTOL mais je me sens obligé de partagé ça : https://gfycat.com/SentimentalForcefulIchidna










 :^_^:  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

*Suite de mon projet de mod pour le Warthog :*

Déçu par le prix exorbitant des ressorts spécifiques, j'ai couru au Bricomachin le plus proche en quête de ressorts de 8 mm de diamètre, peu importe l'épaisseur du fil. Au milieu d'un maigre choix de 6 articles, j'en ai trouvé ! L'épaisseur du fil est de 0.8 mm et la longueur 80 mm.



Il ne me restait plus qu'à me retrousser les manches. J'ai découpé les ressorts pour qu'ils fassent 20 mm de long, comme ceux d'origine, puis je les ai replacés sous la platine, accompagnés du gros ressort noir.



_Résultat :_ lamentable ! Le stick n'offre plus aucune résistance.  ::XD::  Je vais devoir revoir ma copie.

----------


## DHP

Tu aurais du les découpés plus long et les réduire au fur à mesure pour trouver le bon effort.

----------


## Flappie

Au contraire, les ressorts étaient encore trop longs !  ::): 

Voici la dernière découpe (la troisième) et ça commence à se comporter comme le Warthog _vanilla_ : retour au centre assez violent.



Cette fois, je pense que je les ai trop rabotés. Ils font 11 mm de long. Il me reste 4 longs ressorts, soit 2 nouveaux essais.

----------


## Flappie

Nouvel essai : *13 mm* de long (et toujours fil de 0.8 mm d'épaisseur, et diamètre 8 mm).

Enfin, je parviens à adoucir le Warthog _vanilla_ sans trop compromettre le retour au centre. J'ignore si je pourrais faire mieux avec ces ressorts. Je vais maintenant tester tout ça en vol.

Pendant que j'y pense : je me demande si on ne peut pas tout simplement durcir les ressorts d'origine en les posant sur de simples rondelles. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## war-p

> Nouvel essai : *13 mm* de long (et toujours fil de 0.8 mm d'épaisseur, et diamètre 8 mm).
> 
> Enfin, je parviens à adoucir le Warthog _vanilla_ sans trop compromettre le retour au centre. J'ignore si je pourrais faire mieux avec ces ressorts. Je vais maintenant tester tout ça en vol.
> 
> Pendant que j'y pense : je me demande si on ne peut pas tout simplement durcir les ressorts d'origine en les posant sur de simples rondelles. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Le coup des rondelles est une bonne idée  :;):

----------


## DHP

Fait attention que tout ça ne commence pas à rouiller dans ton HOTAS.

----------


## Genchou

Dans le même thème : je viens de terminer le changement de graisse pour mon warthog. J'ai tout démonté, bien nettoyé la graisse d'usine, légèrement poncé les traces de moulures sur les plastiques internes et appliqué de la Nyogel 767A (trouvée ici).

C'est le jour et la nuit !  ::o:  Il n'y a plus la moindre "stiction", le mouvement du joy est _fluide_ et le retour au centre est maintenant beaucoup moins brutal : si je lache le manche en déflection, il ne revient plus au centre brutalement mais assez doucement. Et tout ça sans aucun jeu ou zone morte. Pour info j'ai remis tous les ressorts comme ils sont placés de base.

----------


## Flappie

Pfiou, c'est un peu cher, tout de même. Tu as eu besoin d'appliquer tout le contenu du tube ? Je vois qu'ils en vendent par 5 g, et c'est moins cher.




> Fait attention que tout ça ne commence pas à rouiller dans ton HOTAS.


Aucun risque, tant que je ne renverse pas de bière à l'intérieur de la base.  :^_^:

----------


## Genchou

> Pfiou, c'est un peu cher, tout de même. Tu as eu besoin d'appliquer tout le contenu du tube ? Je vois qu'ils en vendent par 5 g, et c'est moins cher.


Oui c'est très cher. Ici avec le tube de 100g j'ai de quoi regraisser un paquet de fois, je pense même pas avoir utilisé un dixième du truc et je pense pas devoir réappliquer avant longtemps. Mais c'est le seul revendeur que j'ai trouvé pour cette graisse spécifique et j'en avais tellement marre de laisser ce warthog traîner que j'ai accepté la dépense. J'ai choisi la Nyogel parce qu'elle est conseillée un peu partout par les gens qui modifient leur Warthog, principalement parce que c'est une graisse de "dampening", donc qui va jouer un rôle d'amortissement et de stabilisation dans l'articulation, a contrario de la Molykote EM30, aussi très conseillée pour le Warthog, qui ne fait que lubrifier.

Et sinon je viens de faire un vol en M2000C pour tester et c'est vraiment beaaaaucoup plus agréable.  ::): 

Edit: Tant que j'y pense, si tu veux cette graisse, je peux éventuellement te l'envoyer par la poste (quitte à ce que tu me la renvoies si j'en ai re-besoin). Si avec 100g on peut graisser une dizaine de stick, autant l'utiliser plutôt que de laisser le tube traîner dans un tiroir pendant trois ans.

----------


## Flappie

Ah, bah carrément ! J'accepte ta proposition.  ::):  Je t'envoie un MP.

----------


## Flappie

C'est vendredi...

----------


## war-p

> C'est vendredi...
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/11/d9f...d357539cda.png


Nan, vidéo de su33...

----------


## Flappie

Dommage, je plaçais tellement d'espoir sur un module 103SP...

----------


## Tugais

> Nan, vidéo de su33...


J'aimerais une mise-à-niveau du Mig-29  :Emo:

----------


## war-p

> Dommage, je plaçais tellement d'espoir sur un module 103SP...


...Par contre, il fait regarder les nuages dans la vidéo, ça a l'air d'être un tease dans le tease, mais je me trompe peut être.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je pense que pour le ciel c'est juste le rendu 2.0, mais je suis agréablement surpris par la beauté du sillage de Kelvin derrière le Kuz, même si on ne le voit que de près.
Par contre il est beaucoup trop propre ce Kuz...

----------


## Flappie

> J'aimerais une mise-à-niveau du Mig-29


C'est au programme. Ce sera le dernier appareil de FC3 à recevoir une maj.

----------


## DHP

Euh.. De quel vidéo vous parler ?

----------


## ze_droopy

https://youtu.be/bzvWQAvPnF8

----------


## Loloborgo

Un court extrait très sympa!

J'avais tenté quelques appontages à l'époque avec cette appareil, ma technique était hasardeuse, mais la puissance délivrée par ses deux réacteurs permet de rattraper certaines erreurs et d'arriver pas trop décaler ni trop bas sur le pont!

Savez-vous en revanche si la "mise à niveau" des appareils FC3 se borne à leur aérodynamisme uniquement, ou si les systèmes vont également être rendu plus crédibles ??

----------


## DHP

Razbam re-confirm que l'Harrier arriverait Q3-2017.

----------


## Flappie

@loloborgo : les systèmes sont mis à jour. Ça a été le cas pour les F15C et Su27.

----------


## Genchou

> @loloborgo : les systèmes sont mis à jour. Ça a été le cas pour les F15C et Su27.


Ah ouais ? La mise à jour de ces deux avions n'avait concerné que leur modèle de vol pourtant. Ya eu du neuf ?

----------


## Flappie

Ah ? J'avais souvenir d'une modif sur l'écran radar du Su27. J'ai rêvé ?
J'avoue que j'ai pas volé sur ces chasseurs depuis un bail...

----------


## Genchou

Ah ça, oui en effet ya eu des modifications mineures du genre de l'affichage de l'écran radar, mais je qualifierais pas ça de mise à jour des systèmes. Ces avions restent "simulés" à la mode FC3.

----------


## Loloborgo

Merco Flappie pour ta réponse, effectivement je n'ai pas été assez précis dans ma question, je me disais en fait que passer les modules FC3 en _Advanced Flight Model_ est une bonne chose, mais profiter par la même occasion d'un _Advanced Systems Modeling_, avec cockpits cliquables et autre rafinement, c'est un doux rêve donc ?  ::siffle::

----------


## war-p

> Ah ? J'avais souvenir d'une modif sur l'écran radar du Su27. J'ai rêvé ?
> J'avoue que j'ai pas volé sur ces chasseurs depuis un bail...


Non t'as pas rêvé, ils ont juste rendu l'écran plus crédible en affichant les bonnes données.

----------


## Flappie

> Merco Flappie pour ta réponse, effectivement je n'ai pas été assez précis dans ma question, je me disais en fait que passer les modules FC3 en _Advanced Flight Model_ est une bonne chose, mais profiter par la même occasion d'un _Advanced Systems Modeling_, avec cockpits cliquables et autre rafinement, c'est un doux rêve donc ?


Je pense que c'est un doux rêve, oui !  :^_^: 

A mon avis, ce serait contre-productif pour ED : il y a une niche de joueurs qui se contente de la simplicité de FC3. Et les autres joueurs, inconditionnels du cockpit cliquable, sont déjà allés voir ailleurs (MiG-21, Mirage, A-10C, Viggen... et bientôt F/A-18C et F-14). Par contre, il semblerait qu'un F-15E ASM (par RAZBAM) soit dans les cartons. Mais pas avant un bail.

Et il y a encore tellement d'appareils qu'on rêve de voir modélisés que ce serait une erreur d'ED que de passer du temps à passer tous les modules FC3 en ASM. Et s'ils le font un jour, je peux te garantir que ce sera au moins 45€ par appareil.  :;):

----------


## Loloborgo

Au moins 45 euros oui, connaissant les gars en face!  ::happy2:: 

Et ton raisonnement tient parfaitement la route, il suffit pour cela de voir le nombre de _jeunes_ pilotes sur les modules FC3 pour s'en rendre compte..

----------


## Malakit

Salut!

Dites voir, je voulais choper support pour mon Warthog (jay + throttle) facon Monstertech. Mais vue le prix je suis en train de voir pour me bricoler ça moi même.

J'ai trouvé un tuto et je me suis donc mis au boulot. Pour l'instant voici ma liste de course:



Ça ne reste pas donnée donc je voulais savoir si des canards on déjà bricolé ça et du coup avoir quelques avis ou conseils sur ce qu'il ne faut pas oublier. Il me manque juste les plaques supérieurs et de support de joy/throttle que je trouverais ailleurs.

----------


## Flappie

Le résultat final est impressionnant. Ça semble aussi bien que le vrai (sans le serrage "sauterelle", certes). Je n'ai pas de conseil à te donner, si ce n'est d'y aller doucement.  ::): 
Au niveau budget, le gars semble avoir trouvé un fournisseur moins cher que le tien. Tu devrais lui envoyer un MP pour savoir où il s'est procuré le matos.

----------


## Malakit

Je crois que ce type de profilé est breveté par elcom. Donc obligé de passer par eux pour 80% du matos. J'ai aussi pris un profilé plus grand (300mm contre 200) parce que j'ai un bureau avec tirroir et pas juste une planche. Et je pense aussi mettre un serrage sauterelle. En supprimant les equerres ca me fait un surcout de 30-40€ pour a mon avis une meilleur fixation et plus simple à démonter. 
Mais je pense que je vais le contacter quand même histoire d'avoir quelques conseils.

Je viens de voir aussi que c'est un forum d'origine algerienne. Je sais pas si le gars a l'origine du tuto est de la bas mais ca pourrais peut être justifier cette différence de prix.

----------


## Pachidermus

> Salut!
> 
> Dites voir, je voulais choper support pour mon Warthog (jay + throttle) facon Monstertech. Mais vue le prix je suis en train de voir pour me bricoler ça moi même.
> 
> J'ai trouvé un tuto et je me suis donc mis au boulot. Pour l'instant voici ma liste de course:
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/13/3d8...ec23eba.md.png
> 
> Ça ne reste pas donnée donc je voulais savoir si des canards on déjà bricolé ça et du coup avoir quelques avis ou conseils sur ce qu'il ne faut pas oublier. Il me manque juste les plaques supérieurs et de support de joy/throttle que je trouverais ailleurs.



Aouch!!!! juste pour le support 

A force de patiente je suis un jour tombe sur la bonne affaire un siège obutto http://obutto.fr/11-obutto-r3volutio...imulation.html presque neuf sur lbc pour 300€

----------


## ze_droopy

Je planche sur une mission, mais je doute qu'elle soit prête pour demain... On ne sait jamais.
Qui vole demain soir?

----------


## Genchou

> Je planche sur une mission, mais je doute qu'elle soit prête pour demain... On ne sait jamais.
> Qui vole demain soir?


Allez moi je me lance, pour peu que je puisse me remettre suffisamment en jambes. Tu prévois quoi comme roster ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Sur celle que je suis en train de faire, Il peut y avoir de tout. Il y'a de l'attaque de piste, du CAS, de l'escorte/appui feu en HLO... Et il peut y avoir de la chasse.

----------


## Flappie

Je serai présent avec plaisir, peut-être un peu en retard. Je prends comme toi, Dusty.

----------


## ze_droopy

Pour l'instant il y a: Viggen, A-10C, Su-25T, Ka-50, M2k-C.
Il en faut d'autres?

----------


## Genchou

Tu peux me mettre en A-10C, si ça dérange pas trop que je sois encore un peu rouillé.  ::P:

----------


## war-p

> Tu peux me mettre en A-10C, si ça dérange pas trop que je sois encore un peu rouillé.


Met peut être m2kc en rab  ::ninja::

----------


## Vitalferox

Présent aussi en Viggen si ca va ...

----------


## Genchou

Bah en soi M2000C c'est faisable aussi mais je suis pas du tout au point pour l'attaque au sol.

----------


## Malakit

Bon, je viens de passer commande pour faire mon support warthog. Si ça intéresse du monde je ferai un petit retour sur mon montage!

----------


## Pachidermus

Moi je suis preneur pour un ka50

----------


## Genchou

Ça démarre toujours vers 21h30 les vols ?

----------


## Flappie

> Bon, je viens de passer commande pour faire mon support warthog. Si ça intéresse du monde je ferai un petit retour sur mon montage!


Bien sûr !  ::):  On attend ton retour.




> Ça démarre toujours vers 21h30 les vols ?


Ahem, officiellement, c'est 21h00.  ::ninja::  Mais oui, en général, on décolle rarement avant 21h30... mais ceux qui se pointent tôt, eux, ont le temps de s'imprégner du briefing (quand il y en a un).  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

Superbe soirée spéciale _muds_ ! Merci encore, Dusty.

Et voici quelques souvenirs :

Nos 3 Viggen parés au décollage :


Genchou se dirige vers l'objectif :


Pachidermus rejoint le convoi qu'il doit escorter...


... puis détruit ceux qui se mettent sur son chemin.




Ma seconde passe en High-Drag, intervalle de 60m entre les bombes. Ca reste trop faible pour traiter une piste entière, hélas. Il faudra tenter le largage manuel pour optimiser nos passes.


Genchou se pose comme il peut avec son train gauche endommagé par l'AA ennemie.


Et voici les 2 BK-90 de Vitalferox qui, au lieu de disperser leurs ogives, se sont plantés dans le sol et ont annihilé l'objetctif entier, à savoir : 4 Hinds, 4 L-39, sans compter les camions de service stationnés à droite. C'est clairement un bug, mais c'était très drôle. On attend la vidéo avec impatience !  ::lol::

----------


## Vitalferox

C'est en cours d'upload ! Petite déception, j'ai un gros bug de son sur la première partie avec dusty, et sur notre atterrissage en synchro ! Je la met en ligne quand même mais en version courte !

Merci pour cette soirée, j'ai beaucoup apprécié ! J'ai encore beaucoup de mal a voler en formation avec cet avion comme vous pourrez le voir en vidéo, mais ça commence a venir !
J'ai re testé le Bk90 sur un serveur multi et il m'a fais le même coup qu'avec vous, planté dans le sol !! Il n'y avait pas une histoire comme quoi il ne fonctionne pas en multi , ou pas correctement ?

----------


## Flappie

La première fois qu'on l'a testé avec Dusty, je crois bien que nous avions atteint nos cibles tous les deux. Donc j'ignore ce qui se passe chez toi... Test à refaire en multi, à l'occasion.
J'ai déjà vu le BK-90 glisser sans lâcher ses ogives (j'avais loupé la fenêtre de tir), mais je ne l'avais encore jamais vu se planter pile sur l'objectif ! (il n'est pas programmé pour faire une telle chose)

----------


## ze_droopy

Il y a effectivement un bug, le BK-90 ne fonctionne correctement que pour le joueur serveur.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, je viens de trouver l'info sur le forum d'ED. Ça n'avait donc pas marché pour toi non plus, Dusty ?

----------


## Vitalferox

Ok, parce que j'ai refait la manœuvre deux fois sur un serveur multi, en prenant bien soin d’être dans la fenêtre de tir (guide de chuck a l'appui pour être sur de mon coup) et deux fois ils se sont plantés, une fois seulement en explosant comme on l'a vu hier !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Oui, je viens de trouver l'info sur le forum d'ED. Ça n'avait donc pas marché pour toi non plus, Dusty ?


Non, le mien ne s'était jamais ouvert. Il s'etait guidé correctement mais avait disparu après être passé vertical de sa cible.

----------


## Flappie

Ah, oui, je me souviens maintenant.  ::ninja:: 

En parlant de l'état actuel du Viggen, Cobra vient de nous informer (après avoir été piqué au vif, c'est dommage, ça ne va pas calmer les mauvais comportements sur le forum) que la complétion du Viggen reste une priorité pour Heatblur, même si un membre de l'équipe a été réaffecté au F-14. J'espère juste qu'ils n'étaient pas deux à bosser sur le Viggen...

----------


## Vitalferox

Alors ... la première vidéo, avec le son foutu ... si quelqu'un sait d'ou ca peut venir ? Je capture avec shadowplay ... 
Notez le lâché de bombes de Dusty au dessus de ma tête, heureusement qu'on volait vite !  ::ninja::  Et l'atterrissage en synchro avec Flappie !




La deuxième, pas de problème de son, du coup j'ai juste coupé le démarrage et j'ai laissé la partie ou ca bouge en entier !

----------


## Genchou

Classe ! J'ai regardé qu'un bout de la deuxième pour le moment. Ca donne envie d'essayer le Viggen.  ::): 

Tiens sinon j'ai aussi essayé quelques enregistrements avec Shadowplay hier (via l'instant replay pour sauver les X dernières minutes) et ça m'a chaque fois sauvé la vue des courbes de sensi du trackir.  ::|:  Ca t'es jamais arrivé ?

----------


## Tugais

Bien sympa ces captures d'écrans et les vidéos Youtube, merci d'avoir eu une pensée pour ceux qui sont cloués au sol))

*Edit* : D'ailleurs, vous volez systématiquement à l'aide de TS ? Certains d'entre-vous ont-ils testés _Simple Radio_ ?

----------


## Vitalferox

> Classe ! J'ai regardé qu'un bout de la deuxième pour le moment. Ca donne envie d'essayer le Viggen. 
> 
> Tiens sinon j'ai aussi essayé quelques enregistrements avec Shadowplay hier (via l'instant replay pour sauver les X dernières minutes) et ça m'a chaque fois sauvé la vue des courbes de sensi du trackir.  Ca t'es jamais arrivé ?


Ca m'est déjà arrivé sur des jeux ou je suis en fenêtré il me semble ... je crois que tu peux régler ce qu'il capture dans les options !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bien sympa ces captures d'écrans et les vidéos Youtube, merci d'avoir eu une pensée pour ceux qui sont cloués au sol))
> 
> *Edit* : D'ailleurs, vous volez systématiquement à l'aide de TS ? Certains d'entre-vous ont-ils testés _Simple Radio_ ?


J'étais censé filmer la semaine derniere déjà , mais hormis mon team kill sur dusty il n'y avais rien a garder de la soirée !

----------


## DHP

C'est quoi les grésillement dans la première vidéo ?

Ils marchent au mazout vos Viggen ? Vous traîner une fumée noir en permanence j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Genchou

Ouais ça fume beaucoup dans DCS.

----------


## DHP

Il est marrant le HUD du Viggen. Quand tu plonges ou quand tu grimpes tu ne vois aucune donnée d'appareil. Pas de vitesse, pas d'altitude ou d'angle de monté. A un moment j'ai cru que le HUD était éteint.

----------


## Genchou

Ouais de ce que j'ai lu, le rôle du HUD c'est vraiment pour guider le pilote le long de son trajet, pas trop pour donner des infos exhaustives type avion NATO "classique".

----------


## Flappie

Je dirais que c'est "spartiate" pour son époque, oui. En revanche, tu as bien l'angle de montée / descente pour les 5 premiers degrés. Après, tu te démerdes.  ::P:  Et de toute façon, il n'a pas été conçu pour grimper !

Merci pour les vidéos, Vitalferox.  ::): 

Pour la fumée du Viggen, elle est exagérée, oui.

@tugais : on a testé Simple Radio sur le serveur Blue Flag, mais pas entre nous.

----------


## Vitalferox

> C'est quoi les grésillement dans la première vidéo ?
> 
> Ils marchent au mazout vos Viggen ? Vous traîner une fumée noir en permanence j'ai l'impression.


Je ne sais pas justement, un bug de shadowplay, c'est la première fois que ça me fais ça

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il est marrant le HUD du Viggen. Quand tu plonges ou quand tu grimpes tu ne vois aucune donnée d'appareil. Pas de vitesse, pas d'altitude ou d'angle de monté. A un moment j'ai cru que le HUD était éteint.


C'est ça qui est marrant avec cet avion !

----------


## Flappie

La prochaine fois, tu peux tenter l'utilisation de l'enregistreur de Windows 10. On y accède via _Win + G_ (accepter le lancement du menu), puis en cliquant sur le point rouge.

----------


## DHP

Bon les gars j'ai trouvé le saint Graal du joueur simu : http://www.migflug.com/jetflights/ho...ight-cost.html

Réserver votre vol dès maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

17.500 € pour contempler mon vomi étalé sur la verrière en 360...

Où est-ce qu'on signe ?!?  ::w00t::

----------


## Genchou

> Alors ... la première vidéo, avec le son foutu ... si quelqu'un sait d'ou ca peut venir ? Je capture avec shadowplay ... 
> Notez le lâché de bombes de Dusty au dessus de ma tête, heureusement qu'on volait vite !  Et l'atterrissage en synchro avec Flappie !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La deuxième, pas de problème de son, du coup j'ai juste coupé le démarrage et j'ai laissé la partie ou ca bouge en entier !


Tiens au fait, tu saurais partager tes réglages sonores pour DCS ? Je suis notamment intéressé de savoir comment tu fais pour avoir des sons audibles dans le cockpit tout en ayant un volume raisonnable en vue F2. Chez moi j'ai jamais réussi à trouver le bon compromis, soit j'entends les sons dans le cockpit mais si je passe en vue externe je peux dire adieu à mes tympans, soit je diminue mais alors plus rien d'audible en vue interne.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Tiens au fait, tu saurais partager tes réglages sonores pour DCS ? Je suis notamment intéressé de savoir comment tu fais pour avoir des sons audibles dans le cockpit tout en ayant un volume raisonnable en vue F2. Chez moi j'ai jamais réussi à trouver le bon compromis, soit j'entends les sons dans le cockpit mais si je passe en vue externe je peux dire adieu à mes tympans, soit je diminue mais alors plus rien d'audible en vue interne.


Tu n'aurais pas coché la case "Hear like in Helmet" par hasard?
Sinon pour moi, c'est tout à 100% (sauf la musique).

----------


## war-p

> C'est quoi les grésillement dans la première vidéo ?
> 
> Ils marchent au mazout vos Viggen ? Vous traîner une fumée noir en permanence j'ai l'impression.


Techniquement pour le carburant, oui.

----------


## Genchou

> Tu n'aurais pas coché la case "Hear like in Helmet" par hasard?
> Sinon pour moi, c'est tout à 100% (sauf la musique).


Nope je pense pas, mais comme j'ai tout réinitialisé ya une semaine c'est peut-être rechoché. Je vérifierai quand je serai rentré du boulot.

----------


## Malakit

Je cherche un gars qui a et qui gère autacad (ou autre soft sortant du .dxf) pour faire ma plaque de joystick. J'ai trouver une boite près de chez moi pour la découpe mais il me faut le plan. J'ai créer un topic ici a cas ou mais bon.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Tiens au fait, tu saurais partager tes réglages sonores pour DCS ? Je suis notamment intéressé de savoir comment tu fais pour avoir des sons audibles dans le cockpit tout en ayant un volume raisonnable en vue F2. Chez moi j'ai jamais réussi à trouver le bon compromis, soit j'entends les sons dans le cockpit mais si je passe en vue externe je peux dire adieu à mes tympans, soit je diminue mais alors plus rien d'audible en vue interne.


Tiens, je ne pense pas avoir fais de réglages particuliers, par contre j'étais en "simulé le port du casque" , que j'ai décoché sur la photo ... j'irais voir ce que ca donne ce soir sans cette option !



par contre je t'ai raconté des conneries au sujet de shadowplay hier, je viens d'aller vérifier, tu ne peux pas lui dire qu'elle fenêtre enregistrer, il capture l'affichage de ton écran principal ... par contre je ne sais pas comment il marche en cas de double/triple screen !

----------


## Genchou

> Tiens, je ne pense pas avoir fais de réglages particuliers, par contre j'étais en "simulé le port du casque" , que j'ai décoché sur la photo ... j'irais voir ce que ca donne ce soir sans cette option !
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/17/5f3...29b073aa46.jpg


Topitop merci !  ::):

----------


## DHP

> Je cherche un gars qui a et qui gère autacad (ou autre soft sortant du .dxf) pour faire ma plaque de joystick. J'ai trouver une boite près de chez moi pour la découpe mais il me faut le plan. J'ai créer un topic ici a cas ou mais bon.


Pk il te faut un plan dans un format spécifique ?

Je peux le faire début sept. Si tu ne trouves personne d'ici la.

----------


## Malakit

Parce que (de ce que j'ai compris) le gars va me découper ca au laser. Donc en rentrant le plan dans la machine. Machine qui ne lit que le format .dxf. Mais bon au pire je me suis tailler un bout d'allu a coup de meuleuse, c'est fonctionnel mais pas forcement très esthétique. Du coup je suis pas presse, d'autant plus que ma commande de pièce pour mon support n'est toujours pas partie.

----------


## k4ngoo

> Parce que (de ce que j'ai compris) le gars va me découper ca au laser. Donc en rentrant le plan dans la machine. Machine qui ne lit que le format .dxf. Mais bon au pire je me suis tailler un bout d'allu a coup de meuleuse, c'est fonctionnel mais pas forcement très esthétique. Du coup je suis pas presse, d'autant plus que ma commande de pièce pour mon support n'est toujours pas partie.


Si c'est assez simple, tu peux le faire sur LibreCAD. C'est bien plus simple à prendre en main et c'est gratuit  ::):

----------


## papagueff

> Je sais plus qui parler du jeu VTOL mais je me sens obligé de partagé ça : https://gfycat.com/SentimentalForcefulIchidna


je trouve pas terrible,mais que fait il le pilote ? Il se tire sur l'élastique ?    ::w00t:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon, je découvre peut-être un peu l'eau chaude, mais je suis tombé sur LEA Extended Input, et en une soirée j'ai reussi à me faire un profil comme ça sur tablette/smartphone:
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/08/d07...ab44461.md.jpg
> Certes, c'est laid, mais c'est fonctionnel (moins les bugs dus au manque de raccourci clavier du viggen, les touches toutes petites)
> Avec du temps (et du talent), c'est possible de le rendre plus joli en important les vrais panels.
> 
> Vous connaissez, vous l'utilisez?


Mais c'est intéressant ce truc là, par contre je suis pas sur de gérer.

----------


## DHP

> Salut!
> 
> Dites voir, je voulais choper support pour mon Warthog (jay + throttle) facon Monstertech. Mais vue le prix je suis en train de voir pour me bricoler ça moi même.
> 
> J'ai trouvé un tuto et je me suis donc mis au boulot. Pour l'instant voici ma liste de course:
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/13/3d8...ec23eba.md.png
> 
> Ça ne reste pas donnée donc je voulais savoir si des canards on déjà bricolé ça et du coup avoir quelques avis ou conseils sur ce qu'il ne faut pas oublier. Il me manque juste les plaques supérieurs et de support de joy/throttle que je trouverais ailleurs.



https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm..._mount/dca613c

----------


## Flappie

Jolie trouvaille ! Dur à croire, mais l'auteur dit que les plateaux ne bougent pas d'un poil.

----------


## DHP

C'est un des trucs les plus solides que j'ai vu. Les profilés plié à 90° c'est du costaud. Le seul point faible est peut-être l'étaux qu'il utilise pour s'accrocher au bureau.

----------


## DHP

Je viens de trouvé un lien avec plus de photos et des explications :https://m.imgur.com/a/QQyN4

Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit l'étaux et en acier (je croyais qu'il était en plastique) et franchement y a rien à dire, de plus d'autres personnes ont fait ce montage et le retour est le même. C'est du costaud.

----------


## Malakit

Pas mal comme montage. Je serais peut être parti la dessus si je n'avais pas encore commander mes pièces.

----------


## war-p

> Je viens de trouvé un lien avec plus de photos et des explications :https://m.imgur.com/a/QQyN4
> 
> Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit l'étaux et en acier (je croyais qu'il était en plastique) et franchement y a rien à dire, de plus d'autres personnes ont fait ce montage et le retour est le même. C'est du costaud.


Ouais vu la gueule des équerres, ça va pas risquer de bouger, le plus chiant à trouver/fabriquer, c'est les pinces de fixation.

----------


## Tugais

Sinon pour les feignants ou les types comme moi qui n'ont pas de talent pour réaliser ses propres supports il reste la solution _made in_ Virpil à 40 euros ; c'est bien moins chère que la solution Monstertech et ça à l'air de fonctionner tout aussi bien d'après les retours sur le forum d'ED. Le lien vers la page Virpil ICI

*Edit* : Je viens de réaliser qu'il faut aussi (bien évidemment) les _base plates_ pour les adapter à un Warthog. Ca reste abordable, une vingtaine d'euros les bases pour le stick et la manette des gaz.

----------


## Flappie

La solution Virpil pour supporter stick et throttle coûte 104€ fdpout, si je compte bien.

----------


## Genchou

Hors taxe aussi.

----------


## jfamiens

> Sinon pour les feignants ou les types comme moi qui n'ont pas de talent pour réaliser ses propres supports il reste la solution _made in_ Virpil à 40 euros ; c'est bien moins chère que la solution Monstertech et ça à l'air de fonctionner tout aussi bien d'après les retours sur le forum d'ED. Le lien vers la page Virpil ICI
> 
> *Edit* : Je viens de réaliser qu'il faut aussi (bien évidemment) les _base plates_ pour les adapter à un Warthog. Ca reste abordable, une vingtaine d'euros les bases pour le stick et la manette des gaz.


Il y a aussi ce produit, très similaire

https://www.monstertech.de/en/produc...s-table-mount/

----------


## Flappie

Oui, on parlait justement des alternatives à ces honéreux supports Monstertech.

----------


## jfamiens

> Oui, on parlait justement des alternatives à ces honéreux supports Monstertech.


Mille excuses, pour moi Monstertech était moins cher !

----------


## Tugais

> La solution Virpil pour supporter stick et throttle coûte 104€ fdpout, si je compte bien.





> Hors taxe aussi.


Oui c'est bien ça ; ça nous fait un total de 125€ TTC hors frais de port pour les deux supports (à noter que les douanes peuvent - et devraient logiquement - prendre également 20% de TVA sur le montant des frais de port). Ce qui en soit reste un poil plus abordable que la même solution vendue 212€ hors frais de port chez Monstertech.

----------


## SergeyevK

Pour info, Virpil devraient ouvrir un Webstore basé aux UK. Quand ? Je ne sais pas.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Sinon pour les feignants ou les types comme moi qui n'ont pas de talent pour réaliser ses propres supports il reste la solution _made in_ Virpil à 40 euros ; c'est bien moins chère que la solution Monstertech et ça à l'air de fonctionner tout aussi bien d'après les retours sur le forum d'ED. Le lien vers la page Virpil ICI
> 
> *Edit* : Je viens de réaliser qu'il faut aussi (bien évidemment) les _base plates_ pour les adapter à un Warthog. Ca reste abordable, une vingtaine d'euros les bases pour le stick et la manette des gaz.


Etonnant que vous abordiez le sujet, je me penche justement sur la question depuis quelques jours!  ::happy2:: 
J'ai calculé pour deux supports, plates throttle et stick, frais de port compris, j'en ai pour la modique somme de 305,52 Roubles Biélorusse, soit 134,22 euros, pour les moins cosmopolites d'entre nous  ::XD:: 

Je pense passer à l'action, enfin ma CB surtout! D'ailleurs, paiement par CB vers un site d'une ancienne République Socialiste Soviétique, vous me confirmez, ça ne présente aucun danger ?  ::siffle:: 

Car il vrai que le coût total est bien moins élevé que la solution Monstertech.. La seule chose qui m'effraie un poil, c'est que support + plate en place, le stick du Warthog à l'air de se retrouver assez loin du bureau, plus que le Monstertech en tout cas, mais rien de précis dans mes affirmations, puisque je me base uniquement sur ce que je calcule de visu sur des vidéos YT..

Je vous ferez un retour dès que je reçois, après bien sûr avoir fait sauter la douane si jamais ils mettent la main dessus!  ::ninja::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Etonnant que vous abordiez le sujet, je me penche justement sur la question depuis quelques jours! 
> J'ai calculé pour deux supports, plates throttle et stick, frais de port compris, j'en ai pour la modique somme de 305,52 Roubles Biélorusse, soit 134,22 euros, pour les moins cosmopolites d'entre nous 
> 
> Je pense passer à l'action, enfin ma CB surtout! D'ailleurs, paiement par CB vers un site d'une ancienne République Socialiste Soviétique, vous me confirmez, ça ne présente aucun danger ?


Quand tu achètes des modules pour DCS chez Eagle Dynamics, leur site internet est un .ru.  ::): 

Tiens c'est marrant, mon téléphone remplace automatiquement le mot 'Eagle' par 'Rafale'!  ::P:

----------


## Loloborgo

Pas faux! Ça devrait donc bien se passer! 
Plaisanterie mis à part, leur shop à l'air sérieux et leurs produits d'un excellent rapport qualité/prix, j'ai hâte d'en avoir le coeur net par moi même!

----------


## Malakit

J'ai recu mes pièces ce matin. Si tout va bien je fini de couper et percer mes plaques cet aprem, ca devrait être fonctionnel ce soir  ::): 

Sinon depuis mon achat d'oculus je me suis remis à DCS sur le A10c. J'ai refais les tuto et commencé la campagne. Je me tenterais bien un peu de multi mais j'ai peur d'être paumer. Y'a moyen de faire une paire de vols entre canard histoire de poser un peu les bases du multi?

----------


## Genchou

> Etonnant que vous abordiez le sujet, je me penche justement sur la question depuis quelques jours! 
> J'ai calculé pour deux supports, plates throttle et stick, frais de port compris, j'en ai pour la modique somme de 305,52 Roubles Biélorusse, soit 134,22 euros, pour les moins cosmopolites d'entre nous


Attention les prix sont hors taxes sur le site de Virpil. En Belgique c'est passage quasi d'office à la douane avec frais + TVA + taxe d'importation. En France il parait que c'est moins systématique, mais à prendre en compte si tu veux pas de mauvaise surprise.

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai recu mes pièces ce matin. Si tout va bien je fini de couper et percer mes plaques cet aprem, ca devrait être fonctionnel ce soir 
> 
> Sinon depuis mon achat d'oculus je me suis remis à DCS sur le A10c. J'ai refais les tuto et commencé la campagne. Je me tenterais bien un peu de multi mais j'ai peur d'être paumer. Y'a moyen de faire une paire de vols entre canard histoire de poser un peu les bases du multi?


Si tu parles du multi entre canards, tu peux venir sans être à l'aise, on fait de la formation in situ  :;):

----------


## Flappie

En parlant de multi, je vous laisse organiser les 2 prochains, je suis dans le bocage normand.

----------


## Tugais

> Attention les prix sont hors taxes sur le site de Virpil. En Belgique c'est passage quasi d'office à la douane avec frais + TVA + taxe d'importation. En France il parait que c'est moins systématique, mais à prendre en compte si tu veux pas de mauvaise surprise.


Concernant la France, les taxes d'importations consistent simplement à la TVA sur le prix total du colis + TVA sur les frais de port du colis + frais de dossiers (éventuellement, je ne les paye pas toujours, va savoir).

----------


## papagueff

Du monde demain soir ? je vais voir ce que je peux proposer pour satisfaire tout le monde, il faudra simplement changer des F15 ou SU25t contre des viggens, si je n'y arrive pas je laisse ce soin aux pros de l'éditeur de missions.

----------


## Loloborgo

> J'ai recu mes pièces ce matin. Si tout va bien je fini de couper et percer mes plaques cet aprem, ca devrait être fonctionnel ce soir


Cela m'intéresserait beaucoup de voir le résultat! 
J'aime bricoler, je n'ai plus le temps, ni les outils, mais ça me manque!
Et le "fait soi-même", ça n'a pas de prix!  :;): 




> Sinon depuis mon achat d'oculus je me suis remis à DCS sur le A10c. J'ai refais les tuto et commencé la campagne. Je me tenterais bien un peu de multi mais j'ai peur d'être paumer. Y'a moyen de faire une paire de vols entre canard histoire de poser un peu les bases du multi?


Je n'ai pas relancer DCS depuis le grand vol multi organisé par les gars sur C6, je m'y étais bien amusé et fait des rencontres sympas, mais les vols qu'ils organisent en ce moment c'est uniquement de la tondeuse à ga.. heu des hélicoptères qui sont utilisés, j'en ai dans mon panier (Blackshark, Mi-8 et Huey), mais je ne les maîtrisent pas assez..
Je viendrai un soir, si vous le voulez bien, voler avec vous, j'ai le Viggen à débourrer, et ça me changera de XP11 et de P3D version 4!
Par contre, bossant un mardi soir sur deux, ça me demandera de l'organisation!  ::blink:: 




> Concernant la France, les taxes d'importations consistent simplement à la TVA sur le prix total du colis + TVA sur les frais de port du colis + frais de dossiers (éventuellement, je ne les paye pas toujours, va savoir).


Merci pour la mise en garde (Genchou également, merci), j'espère que ça n'alourdira pas trop la facture, j'ai déjà eu affaire aux frères Raptou dans le passé, lorsque jeunes et insolents, nous importions nos répliques d'Airsoft, à une époque lointaine ou les magasins spécialisés dans notre beau pays se comptaient sur le doigt d'une main.. Jusqu'au jour où on s'est fait mettre à l'amende par les douanes (confiscation, convocation et forte amende.. pfff..)
Je vous dirais le total de la commande, douanes comprises!

----------


## Malakit

> Cela m'intéresserait beaucoup de voir le résultat! 
> J'aime bricoler, je n'ai plus le temps, ni les outils, mais ça me manque!
> Et le "fait soi-même", ça n'a pas de prix!











J'ai quelques soucis quand même.
La plaque que j'ai fais pour la throttle est bien trop courte, du coup si je la baisse trop je ne peux pas pousser la manette des gaz a fond et encore moins utiliser le coolie switch ainsi que le petit joystick derrière. je vais en refaire une aujourd'hui.
Le système de fixation par équerre fait le job mais est vraiment pas pratique a mettre en place et a démonter rapidement. Je pense que je vais essayer de me trouver 2 sauterelles comme l'original.
C'est long et compliqué d'avoir de belle finition. Poncer et polir au papier de verre c'est pénible!  ::P: 

Après, si tu n'est pas équipé en outil ça risque d'être dur, à moins que tu puisses faire découper et percer les 4 plaque d'allu. Sinon il te faut au minimum: une disqueuse (une grosse...) et une perceuse voir perceuse à colonne, avec foret de 8 et de 16)

Voici la liste des pièces utiliser:



Il faut y rajouté 4 plaques d'alu (qu'un transporteur m'a gentiment filé) et les vis pour fixer le stick et la throttle.

----------


## Vaught

Joli montage Malakit, chapeau  :;): 

Il me reste des chutes de bois, je vais sans doute me faire un équivalent pour occuper les longues soirées d'hiver à venir  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

Le résultat flatte l'oeil, oui ! Dommage pour la plaque du throttle, mais c'est la plus simple à refaire.

----------


## Malakit

C'est refait et c'est tout de suite mieux!

----------


## DHP

En plus ton bureau doit faire 20cm d'épaisseur... ::O:  chapeau.

----------


## Malakit

14.5 exactement. Donc dans tous les cas le monstertech n'aurais pas pu aller, c'est limiter a 10cm il me semble.

----------


## Loloborgo

Merci pour les photos Malakit, c'est du travail de pro, je suis impressionné!

----------


## ze_droopy

Donc t'es paré pour ce soir malakit?  :;):

----------


## Malakit

Ca depend, décollage a quelle heure?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci pour les photos Malakit, c'est du travail de pro, je suis impressionné!


A part tailler 4 bout d'alu j'ai pas fais grand chose!  :;):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ca depend, décollage a quelle heure?


2100/2130

----------


## Malakit

Ca va être tendu alors. Ya pas moyen de rejoindre plus tard?

A et sinon, j'ai chopé ts, c'est possible d'avoir les ts des boulets? Je l'ai vue passer mais je le retrouve pas.

----------


## ze_droopy

Si, sûrement.
TS BAF en MP.

----------


## Malakit

A et je suppose qu'il y a aussi un nom de serveur + mdp dcs. Tu peux me les envoyer aussi? que je vous soul pas en plein vol.

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est pas grave ça, le plus dur ca sera de réussir à en placer une avec Papagueff sur TS  ::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

::XD::  Je valide !

----------


## Malakit

Bonne petite balade hier soir! Les débuts sont un peu compliqués, beaucoup plus de paramètre a gerer qu'en solo mais on s'y fais vite.

----------


## DHP

Maj de la 1.5 dont une partie importante sur le Viggen.

https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...2&postcount=53

----------


## Vitalferox

> Maj de la 1.5 dont une partie importante sur le Viggen.
> 
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...2&postcount=53


Pas mal le change log du Viggen ! Moi je suis tombé sur une vidéo d'un mec qui utilise les RB-75 (maverick) du Viggen en air to air, la manière de locker la cible est assez ... particulière !

----------


## Flappie

Haha, disons que ça rappelle le lock air-air au Vikhr... En plus dur !

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 BOK JDD N°169: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=198465

Avec un gros patch a venir: 

_- German twin-engined attack aircraft Hs 129 B-2,
- Kuban map;
- New technology of shadows with extended range, clarity and detail in the cabin and flexible settings;
- The updated flight model of all the aircraft of the IL-2 project, the planes will be more stable in the airflow, more properly respond to glide and a huge number of other changes in the flight physics;
- Improved morning / evening mist visualization;
- Improved visualization of armored glass on all aircraft of the project;
- Updated set of official aircraft colors Bf 109 F-4 and Ju 87 D-3._

Et un belle oiseau...





ainsi qu'extérieur









A noter, des screens sur l'utilisation du viseur que je vais rajouter dans la section dédié à cette appareil: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=469&t=198466

Pour finir, un petit U-boot

----------


## ze_droopy

Et un Su-33 rénové pour DCS d'ici fin septembre. Gratuit pour ceux ayant déjà FC3.... avec des vrais brins d'arrêt!

----------


## Loloborgo

Exact, je viens de voir ça effectivement, à noter également que pour le coup son prix augmente légèrement, passant hors promotion à $14.99..
Mais dans tous les cas c'est toujours bon à prendre, et les appontages vont devenirs sportifs, même si l'auto throttle devrait pas mal aider..

Sinon très sympa les screens sur Battle of Kuban, les forêts ont l'air somptueusement modélisées, je ne dirais pas non pour avoir ça sur XP/P3D ou même DCS  ::siffle::

----------


## DHP

Surtout que tu peux prendre le pack FC3 et avoir le nouveau Su-33

P'tit info au passage le F14 se confirme pour Q4 2017. Croisons les doigts.

----------


## DHP

Un pilote de F14 est en train de faire un Ask Me Anything. Voici le lien.
F-14A RIO AMA

https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm.../f14a_rio_ama/

----------


## Loloborgo

Très interessant, merci du partage DHP!
Après personnellement j'attends plus le Frelon que le Tomcat, même si je ne dirais pas non pour lui triturer les boutons sur le pont d'un classe Forestal!
Mais moi, que voulez-vous, j'adhère tellement à la politique d'ED que je veux absolument m'offrir mon porte-avions en supplément!  :^_^: 

Petit apparté, j'ai passé deux jours en immersion dans un Viggen, et effectivement, qu'est-ce qu'il est bien cet avion, y'a même la clim et la marche arrière!  ::o: 
Des génies ces Suédois!

Au plaisir de pouvoir tester tout ça en multi avec vous! Car j'ai encore deux/trois trucs à assimiler et j'aurai très sûrement besoin de vos conseils éclairés!

----------


## papagueff

Pour mardi soir 21h, j'ai trouvé une mission sympas et pas trop compliquée de notre ami Flappie " Mort aux Kamov " Appareils Dispos: 3 x A10c - 6 x 25t. Si notre ami Flappie pouvait remplacer quelques 25t par des Viggens, ce serait parfait pour les utilisateurs de cet appareils.
La mission est dans le TS.
Espérant vous voir nombreux.

----------


## papagueff

Du beau travail Malakit. Personnellement j'ai fait plus simple mais ça fonctionne parfaitement et je voudrais insérer deux photos dans le message et ça ne fonctionne pas (me demande un lien   ::blink:: , comment je crée un lien avec des photos sur mon bureau  ::blink:: .)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas grave ça, le plus dur ca sera de réussir à en placer une avec Papagueff sur TS


Je rêve,moi bavard ? Je dis rien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je valide !


Combien t'a t'il donné Dusty pour approuver ?

----------


## Flappie

::): 

Désolé, je suis loin de mon PC jusqu'à dimanche prochain, faudra faire autrement. Ce titre de mission ne me rappelle rien. Vous me raconterez.

----------


## Malakit

> Pour mardi soir 21h, j'ai trouvé une mission sympas et pas trop compliquée de notre ami Flappie " Mort aux Kamov " Appareils Dispos: 3 x A10c - 6 x 25t. Si notre ami Flappie pouvait remplacer quelques 25t par des Viggens, ce serait parfait pour les utilisateurs de cet appareils.
> La mission est dans le TS.
> Espérant vous voir nombreux.


Je serais venu avec plaisir en A10 (ou viggen, je vien de craquer aussi  ::ninja:: ) mais je suis en vacances.




> Du beau travail Malakit. Personnellement j'ai fait plus simple mais ça fonctionne parfaitement et je voudrais insérer deux photos dans le message et ça ne fonctionne pas (me demande un lien  , comment je crée un lien avec des photos sur mon bureau .)


Merci! Et ca vais vraiment bien le job, ca ne bouge pas du tout. Par contre je comprend pas ou tu galere pour tes photos. 

Tu vas ici: https://tof.cx
Tu deplaces tes photos sur la page internet et tu copie/colle le code bbc dans ton message.

----------


## papagueff

> Je serais venu avec plaisir en A10 (ou viggen, je vien de craquer aussi ) mais je suis en vacances.
> 
> 
> 
> Merci! Et ca vais vraiment bien le job, ca ne bouge pas du tout. Par contre je comprend pas ou tu galere pour tes photos. 
> 
> Tu vas ici: https://tof.cx
> Tu deplaces tes photos sur la page internet et tu copie/colle le code bbc dans ton message.


Merci Malakit.

----------


## DHP

Ça commence à être une sacrée installation

----------


## Malakit

Tu m'étonnes!
Par contre, ton support de joystick ne te gène pas pour mettre ton manche entre tes jambes?

----------


## Vitalferox

Présent demain soir , en Viggen ou ptet même en A-10c , je commence a savoir m'en servir mais un petit vol en mutli pour éclaircir certains points ne serait pas de refus !

----------


## papagueff

> Tu m'étonnes!
> Par contre, ton support de joystick ne te gène pas pour mettre ton manche entre tes jambes?


Non, pas du tout,je l'ai réglé de façon à ce que ma chaise passe dessous de ce fait j'ai le manche dans la même position que sur l'appareil.
De toute façon je peux modifier la position grâce aux crémaillères.

----------


## ze_droopy

S'il y a besoin je modifierai la mission, mais on ne peux pas remplacer des 25t par des Viggen comme ça.
On verra qui sera là.

----------


## Vitalferox

De mon côté il y a de grande chances que je vous fasse faux bond ce soir ...

----------


## papagueff

> De mon côté il y a de grande chances que je vous fasse faux bond ce soir ...


Chance ou plutôt malchance ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Dernière minute, mais je ne pourrai pas être là ce soir  ::(:

----------


## Vitalferox

> Chance ou plutôt malchance ?


Ah ah , bon je confirme aussi mon abscence pour ce soir !

----------


## papagueff

Je pense pas faire la mission tout seul,alors à la prochaine les copains je pars rejoindre ma douce.
Pour info; Deadzone risque d'être absent pour quelques temps pour raisons technique avec son joy.

----------


## Tchey

Coin !

Des pilotes sur *Heliborn* par ici-? Je l'ai depuis peu, et je suis surprisement surprit : c'est joli, ça tourne bien, et c'est mi-simu mi-arcade. J'apprends à m'écraser pour le moment, et je joue avec un joystick T.16000 sur Linux.

Une grosse mise à jour est sortie cette semaine, avec notamment refonte du modèle de dégâts, qui est maintenant est un peu à la Mechwarrior. On a 5 zones définies sur l'hélico, et en cas de dégâts critiques, ça pète la zone, ce qui peut mener à faire la toupie par exemple.

C'est un peu World of Tank, mais avec des hélico. Solo, PvP, Coop... Pour le moment (Early Access), on a deux nations, USA et Russie, avec 4 époques, pour plus de 40 hélicoptères répartis en 3 familles : reconnaissance, attaque, transport.

https://helibornegame.com/
http://www.jetcatgames.com/

----------


## DHP

J'ai regardé une autre vidéo de ce jeux et je pense que Arma 3 et son système de vol aérien est plus proche d'une simu que ce jeux là. On est quand même dans du gros domaine de l'arcade que du mi-simu, mi-arcade.

Après ça n'enlève rien au gameplay du jeux qui est surement très intéressant. 

On est vraiment dans du world of tank de l'hélicoptère. :D

----------


## Zega

Bonjour les canards!
Petit HS qui pourras peut être intéressé certains d'entre vous! J'ai passé un petit moment sur DCS à voler (et surtout apprendre!) avec vous, mais tout ça est bien loin maintenant, et malheureusement je n'ai plus l'envi ni le temps pour ressortir mon Hotas et voler de nouveau.

Bref, du coup plutôt que de laisser mon matos prendre la poussière j'ai décidé de le vendre ICI.

----------


## DHP

Je vous partage ce Gif, il est juste énorme.   :B): 

https://gfycat.com/ImmaculatePointedBull

----------


## Tugais

> Je vous partage ce Gif, il est juste énorme.  
> 
> https://gfycat.com/ImmaculatePointedBull


Hellreign poste des vidéos que je trouve sympa, j'aime bien son approche totalement décalée par rapport au reste de la communauté ; je dois admettre que parfois je ricane bêtement en regardant ses "exploits".

----------


## Vitalferox

Dites , est ce que certains d'entre vous on essayé d'optimiser un peu leurs paramètres graphique ? Et si oui serait il possible de les partager ? 

J'ai , par exemple , un problème d'aliasing lorsque je vole au dessus des nuages , l'horizon est franchement dégueulasse ... du coup je cherche un peu sur le net , mais je ne trouve pas grand chose ! 

J'ai un GTX 1070 , et pour le moment j'ai tout les paramètres réglables in-game a fond !

----------


## DHP

Tu peux prendre un screen de l'aliasing ?

----------


## Vitalferox

> Tu peux prendre un screen de l'aliasing ?


La je suis au boulot , j'en prendrais un ce soir ! Ca fais un gros escalier bien visible !

----------


## DHP

SI j'achète le SU-27 j'obtiens le SU-33 aussi ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> SI j'achète le SU-27 j'obtiens le SU-33 aussi ?


Non. Achete Flaming Cliff 3, tu auras le Su-27, Su-33, F-15C, A-10A, Su-25 et Mig-29

----------


## DHP

Ok merci. 

Petite question: Quand le moteur du M-2000C se coupe (panne de fuel par exemple) je perd le courant dans les ~5s qui suivent et avec tout contrôle de l'appareil. Vous sauriez comment garder les contrôles plus longtemps ?

----------


## Malakit

Tu n'as pas un switch "batterie"? En général c'est le 1er truc que tu allumeslors d'un ramp start. Sauf sur le viggen je crois mais en tout cas c'est sur l'a10c.

Edit, a priori si:



Tous le(s) guide(s) trouvable ici.

----------


## DHP

Je vole avec la batterie allumé.. ::huh:: 

Autre chose que je ne comprend toujours pas. J n'arrive pas à utiliser ma radio quand la mission est en mode simplifié. C'est juste impossible... Je ne vois pas d'ou vient le problème.

----------


## Malakit

Après je n'ai pas le M2000 dont je peix dire probablement de grosses conneries. 

Quand tu es moteur éteint et que tu allumes la batterie, il se passe quoi? Tu as du jus quand même ou pas? Sur le A10, mais c'est peut être pas pareil ici, la batterie sert à l'allumage et en secours, une fois que les moteurs tournent les alternateurs prennent le relai.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ok merci. 
> 
> Petite question: Quand le moteur du M-2000C se coupe (panne de fuel par exemple) je perd le courant dans les ~5s qui suivent et avec tout contrôle de l'appareil. Vous sauriez comment garder les contrôles plus longtemps ?


Est-ce que tu as bien placé les switchs pompe de secours et FBW secours? (62 et 42 sur la planche de bord du manuel).

----------


## DHP

Quel manuel ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Malakit

http://server.3rd-wing.net/public/Ma...anual%20EN.pdf

Tu dois l'avoir dans ton repertoir dcs normalement.

----------


## DHP

La pompe de secours était allumé et je suppose que c'est le FBW de secours que je doit allumer après ma perte de moteur. Merci !  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Bonne petite balade hier soir! Les débuts sont un peu compliqués, beaucoup plus de paramètre a gerer qu'en solo mais on s'y fais vite.


T'as pris quelle simu pour finir ?

----------


## Malakit

J'ai pris aerofly. Le seul a supporter la vr de base. Je trouve ca vachement arcade quand même. Après j'ai pas énormement essayé et je n'ai pas été chez moi de la semaine. Je vais retester un peu et peut être voir pour un refund, je suis pas vraiment convaincu pour l'instant. 

Et je me dis que j'ai déjà vachement à faire avec dcs et il2 bos, même si on est loin du vol civil en robin/cesna pour entretenir les bons reflexes.

----------


## pollux 18

Sortie du patch majeur 2.012 pour la série des IL-2 Battle of ...

Au programme, du lourd: http://www.checksix-fr.com/

Le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=198511

----------


## DHP

Vous prévoyez quelque chose pour mardi ?

----------


## Malakit

Si oui j'en suis en A10c!

----------


## ze_droopy

Il y aura très certainement quelque chose, même si c'est à la bonne franquette  ::):

----------


## Flappie

J'en serai.  ::):

----------


## papagueff

> J'en serai.


Moi aussi. Je préconise la mission que l'on devait faire Mardi dernier et que nous n'avons pas faite faute de combattants.

----------


## Flappie

> Moi aussi. Je préconise la mission que l'on devait faire Mardi dernier et que nous n'avons pas faite faute de combattants.


La mission est-elle prête où faut-il y ajouter les Viggen et autres A-10C ? Si besoin, mets-la dans le TS des Boulets.

Sinon, je viens d'apprendre que le serveur Blue Flag est passé à la map Nevada. La faute aux bugs introduits dans la 1.5 qui font plante la mission habituelle. Je pense que je passerai faire un tour dans le Nevada, un de ces quatre.

----------


## Genchou

Présent aussi ce soir !

En A-10C ou M2000C selon les rôles à remplir.

----------


## Truf

Ce truc vient d'ouvrir a coté de chez moi :
https://skywaysimulation.com/
Quelqu'un connait ? 
Ça fait un peu cher mais peut être qu'à l'occaz j'irais faire un tour.... le simu 2000 tourne sous DCS en plus (le civil sous P3D)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

T'es à Nantes Truf ?

Je les aient repéré il y a quelques semaines maintenant, mais pas encore eu l'occasion d'aller voir ou de tester.

----------


## Genchou

> Ce truc vient d'ouvrir a coté de chez moi :
> https://skywaysimulation.com/
> Quelqu'un connait ? 
> Ça fait un peu cher mais peut être qu'à l'occaz j'irais faire un tour.... le simu 2000 tourne sous DCS en plus (le civil sous P3D)


Bizarre qu'ils mettent en avant leur cockpit de Mirage 2000 et que les photos présentent toutes ce qui ressemble à un cockpit de F-15C.

----------


## Truf

> T'es à Nantes Truf ?
> 
> Je les aient repéré il y a quelques semaines maintenant, mais pas encore eu l'occasion d'aller voir ou de tester.


Oui, je suis passé devant par hasard hier soir... a priori c'est récent (ouvert en juin si j'ai bien compris) j'essaierais d'y passer un de ces jours

----------


## DHP

Je reconnais pas le cockpit du mirage 2000



Y à déjà 19 avis sur leur page Facebook et tout le monde à mis 5 étoiles. ça à l'air intéressant.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Oui, je suis passé devant par hasard hier soir... a priori c'est récent (ouvert en juin si j'ai bien compris) j'essaierais d'y passer un de ces jours


Ca m'intéresse du coup si t'y va  ::):  J'ai pas souvent l'occasion d'aller par là (Je suis plutôt côté Nantes Est / Nord-Est).

----------


## Genchou

> Je reconnais pas le cockpit du mirage 2000


C'est parce que ce n'en est pas un.

Edit :

Image prise depuis la vidéo de skyway :


Cockpit d'un Mirage 2000 :


Cockpit du F-15C dans DCS :


On reconnait l'agencement du radar, du MFD et du RWR du F-15C dans le cockpit présenté par skyway. Les jauges semblent également suivre le même layout. On peut aussi reconnaitre le haut du manche d'un Warthog/Cougar de TM. Un peu plat quand même comme reproduction d'un cockpit de Mirage 2000, alors que, je cite :




> Ces équipements, mis au point par des pilotes de chasse chevronnés, sont des répliques extrêmement fidèles du mythique Mirage 2000.

----------


## Truf

Si j'y passe je ferais un ptit retour ici c'est sur  ::):

----------


## papagueff

> La mission est-elle prête où faut-il y ajouter les Viggen et autres A-10C ? Si besoin, mets-la dans le TS des Boulets.


c'est fait, la mission s'appelle "Mort aux Kamov" elle est dans le gestionnaire de fichier du TS, dossier missions Papagueff.
C'est une mission qui à été créé par toi,il n'y a pas de Viggens, à toi de voir pour en rajouter.
A ce soir.

----------


## Flappie

OK, je rajoute des Viggen, et si j'ai le temps, une mission de CAP pour les Mirage (sauf si vous voulez faire du bombardement, pour changer).

EDIT: @Genchou, effectivement, la publicité est mensongère ! Ils parlent de réplique fidèle pour les _équipements_, mais on est très loin du compte puisque c'est plutôt ceux du F-15C, oui.

----------


## Genchou

> OK, je rajoute des Viggen, et si j'ai le temps, une mission de CAP pour les Mirage (sauf si vous voulez faire du bombardement, pour changer).
> 
> EDIT: @Genchou, effectivement, la publicité est mensongère ! Ils parlent de réplique fidèle pour les _équipements_, mais on est très loin du compte puisque c'est plutôt ceux du F-15C, oui.


Ouaip, après c'est pas un problème que le cockpit soit basé sur celui du F-15, mais c'est dommage de marketer tout sur le Mirage 2000 sur le site.

Sinon pour ce soir, rdv sur le TS des Boulets à 21h ?

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon pour ce soir, rdv sur le TS des Boulets à 21h ?


Ouaip !

Par contre, je n'aurai pas le temps de modifier "Mort aux Kamov !" donc je vais choisir une autre mission pour contenter A-10C, Viggen et Mirage.

----------


## DHP

Dsl, je ne serais pas des vôtres ce soir. :/

----------


## Flappie

OK, donc vous me confirmez qu'on n'aura aucun Mirage ce soir si il y a de l'A-10C ?

EDIT: cette mission, ça vous tente ?

----------


## Genchou

> OK, donc vous me confirmez qu'on n'aura aucun Mirage ce soir si il y a de l'A-10C ?
> 
> EDIT: cette mission, ça vous tente ?


A-10C oui !

----------


## Flappie

OK, good.  ::): 
Bon, la mission que j'ai trouvée est vraiment trop complexe. Elle est faite pour tourner 24/24, comme sur BlueFlag. Je vais donc nous faire une mission from scratch, en... 40 minutes.

----------


## Malakit

Je serais en a10c aussi!

----------


## Tugais

> OK, good. 
> Bon, la mission que j'ai trouvée est vraiment trop complexe. Elle est faite pour tourner 24/24, comme sur BlueFlag. Je vais donc nous faire une mission from scratch, en... 40 minutes.


Un jour il y aura une campagne dynamique jouable en multijoueurs. Un jour …  ::cry::

----------


## Flappie

BlueFlag est précisément une campagne dynamique en multijoueurs. Pas de la main d'ED, certes, mais et alors ? On y passe du bon temps.

----------


## Tugais

BlueFlag offre des IA dans les moments où il y a moins de joueurs sur le serveur ?

----------


## Flappie

Il n'y a pour seules IA en vol que celles envoyées pour les bombardements (B-1 chez les bleus) et celles qui protègent les bases (F-16 chez les bleus).

----------


## Malakit

Merci a Flappie pour la mission et à Dusty pour l’hébergement!

Mon 1er attero en formation avec Genchou était plutôt propre!  ::lol::

----------


## Genchou

Vous voulez connaître la nouvelle blague chez ED ?

----------


## Tchey

> Vous voulez connaître la nouvelle blague chez ED ?


Tu peux expliquer pour les profanes ?

----------


## Genchou

Ils vendent un  """module""" GPS NS 430 pour le Mi-8 à 15 dollaroboules. Hallucinant. Et pendant ce temps, aucune nouvelle au sujet de la version 2.5 ou du Hornet.

----------


## partizan

siouper le gps, ça manquait tellement  ::ninja:: 

Bon sinon, une lueur d'espoir pour ce foutu tanker qui ne se cale jamais à la vitesse indiquée dans l'éditeur :
> AI plane will hold desired speed set in ME  ::lol::

----------


## DHP

> Vous voulez connaître la nouvelle blague chez ED ?

----------


## Flappie

> Ils vendent un  """module""" GPS NS 430 pour le Mi-8 à 15 dollaroboules. Hallucinant. Et pendant ce temps, aucune nouvelle au sujet de la version 2.5 ou du Hornet.


Je croyais qu'il s'agissait d'un avion de tourisme... Je ne sais pas ce qui est pire...



> siouper le gps, ça manquait tellement 
> 
> Bon sinon, une lueur d'espoir pour ce foutu tanker qui ne se cale jamais à la vitesse indiquée dans l'éditeur :
> > AI plane will hold desired speed set in ME


Je me suis fait la même réflexion.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Au sujet du module GPS, je ne trouve pas ça déconnant, à condition qu'on puisse proscrire son utilisation dans l'éditeur de missions ! Sinon, bonjour les anachronismes. Je préfère qu'ils vendent des trucs utiles pour les appareils qui en ont besoin (au passage, le L-39 pourra aussi en être équipé), plutôt que des combinaisons de vol ou des chapeaux, à la Team Fortress 2. Mais évidemment, pendant ce temps-là, les codeurs ne bossent pas sur de nouveaux appareils, et c'est bien dommage. Manquerait plus qu'ils nous pondent des modules d'avions civils...

----------


## ze_droopy

Ce que j'en comprends c'est que ce module se limite au Mi-8, qui peut dans la réalité en être équipé. Donc rien de grave (sinon le prix).

----------


## Genchou

Ben le truc c'est que, comme le notent certains sur /r/hoggit, on commence de plus en plus à voir des modules DCS qui ne concernent pas un appareil : d'abord les campagnes, puis les terrains (Nevada et Normandie), les assets WW2, maintenant un GPS. Le pas vers la monétisation d'aspects plus "essentiels" de DCS (comme l'armement par exemple) est vite franchi, même si ça reste de la spéculation grossière.

----------


## MrNutshot

Bonjour!

Je viens de me laisser tenter par FC3 et je commence tout juste à apprendre les bases pour un F15C. Du coup je voulais vous demander si vous acceptez les avions FC3 dans vos parties multi ou uniquement les modèles complets parce que vous avez de gros zizi et que c'est plus réaliste tavu.
Voilà sinon je vous dis sûrement à bientôt pour vous offrir par mes crashs de beaux spectacles pyrotechniques.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Bonjour!
> 
> Je viens de me laisser tenter par FC3 et je commence tout juste à apprendre les bases pour un F15C. Du coup je voulais vous demander si vous acceptez les avions FC3 dans vos parties multi ou uniquement les modèles complets parce que vous avez de gros zizi et que c'est plus réaliste tavu.
> Voilà sinon je vous dis sûrement à bientôt pour vous offrir par mes crashs de beaux spectacles pyrotechniques.


Bien sûr que l'on accepte les appareils FC3!
Mais comme on a quand même de gros zizi et que c'est plus réaliste tavu, il ne faut pas non plus t'attendre à pouvoir faire n'importe quoi, le but étant quand même d'accomplir une mission ou de s'entrainer.  ::):

----------


## MrNutshot

> Bien sûr que l'on accepte les appareils FC3!
> Mais comme on a quand même de gros zizi et que c'est plus réaliste tavu, il ne faut pas non plus t'attendre à pouvoir faire n'importe quoi, le but étant quand même d'accomplir une mission ou de s'entrainer.


Oui oui évidemment, je ne viens pas en mode Battlefield 3 mais pour faire des missions proprement  :;): 

Edit : Voilà ce qui me sert de base pour le F15C. Le mec explique bien, très pédagogique.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tomr...LexmBfhW&t=399

----------


## Loloborgo

Un GaypaiS pour le Mi-8 ? J'achète!
Comme ça, même bourré, je pourrais toujours rentrer à la base! 
La classe!  ::XD:: 




> Edit : Voilà ce qui me sert de base pour le F15C. Le mec explique bien, très pédagogique.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tomr...LexmBfhW&t=399


Ah je confirme, la chaîne YT de Quentin Dumont c'est de la bombe, il m'a tout appris (ou presque) sur le 2000!  ::happy2:: 


Sinon chose promise.. J'ai enfin reçu mes VPC Desk Mount + TMW Mounting Plate, Base et Throttle, de chez Virpil.com, voilà ce que cela donne :





_(Désolé pour la qualité des photos, mon portable aussi est Biélorusse)_

A rajouter au prix de la commande (environ 130 euros), la TVA + taxes douanières, d'un montant de 56 euros..

A l'usage c'est du solide, l'armature avec la throttle montée dessus pèse le poids d'un âne mort, mais la fixation semble costaud..

Ah oui, par contre au niveau du throttle, mes craintes étaient justifiées, effectivement, ça éloigne vraiment le manche du bureau, c'est inconfortable au départ, mais après quelques vols, je m'y fait.. 
J'ai notamment placé le manche entre mes jambes, à la A-10, ce qui est déjà plus confortable..

----------


## ze_droopy

> Oui oui évidemment, je ne viens pas en mode Battlefield 3 mais pour faire des missions proprement


Alors tu es le bienvenue, c'est généralement le mardi soir vers 21h00, il y aura surement du monde pour répondre à tes éventuelles questions et voler avec toi. :Beer:

----------


## Flappie

@MrNutshot : Bienvenue parmi nous !  ::): 

@Loloborgo : Merci pour ton précieux retour. Le jour où DocTB voudra bien exhumer nos kwikwis, j'y ajouterai une section "supports de sticks".

----------


## papagueff

> Merci a Flappie pour la mission et à Dusty pour l’hébergement!
> 
> Mon 1er attero en formation avec Genchou était plutôt propre!


J'ai pas trop mis le nez sur le PC en ce moment, alors avec un peu de retard, merci à Flappie pour sa mission, à Dusty pour l'hébergement et à vous tous pour votre participation,j'ai passé une excellente soirée malgré quelques remarques foireuses mais gentilles de Dusty à mon encontre.  ::XD::

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 BOS: JDD N°170: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=198631

Avec des morceaux de P-39 dedans...

----------


## Loloborgo

> @Loloborgo : Merci pour ton précieux retour. Le jour où DocTB voudra bien exhumer nos kwikwis, j'y ajouterai une section "supports de sticks".


Je t'en prie Flappie, c'est un plaisir de partager, si jamais tu veux un ressenti plus détailler à l'usage, ou même de vrais photos, n'hésite pas à demander!

Et je ne sais plus qui posait la question au sujet de Virpil.com, mais ils prévoient l'ouverture d'un store en UK le 18 septembre, donc très bientôt si pas de retard/annulation/zombie!
Cela peut être interessant pour les réfractaires aux paiements hors UE, dont je fait partie, sauf que là le produit me faisait envie et donc j'ai franchi le pas, et rien à signaler, tout s'est bien passé côtés paiement, livraison, délai..

----------


## SergeyevK

Ouverture via Amazon à partir du 18 septembre oui : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=192655

----------


## Flappie

Ah, super !  ::):  Je passerai à la caisse dès que j'aurai un chez-moi plus grand !  :Sweat:  C'est à dire pas tout de suite.

----------


## Flappie

Je relance le sondage pour déplacer les soirées DCS du mardi soir vers le *lundi soir*. De mémoire, seul Dusty était contre, à cause de _Game of Thrones_.  ::P: 

Tous les joueurs de DCS sont-ils dispos les lundis soirs ?

----------


## papagueff

> Je relance le sondage pour déplacer les soirées DCS du mardi soir vers le *lundi soir*. De mémoire, seul Dusty était contre, à cause de _Game of Thrones_. 
> 
> Tous les joueurs de DCS sont-ils dispos les lundis soirs ?


Papagueff, dispo,lundi et toute la semaine mais seulement deux soirs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah, super !  Je passerai à la caisse dès que j'aurai un chez-moi plus grand !  C'est à dire pas tout de suite.


J'ai pas très bien compris; C'est quoi Virpil,Amazone ? Comme tout est en Anglais, c'est de l’hébreu pour moi. Merci d'éclairer ma vieille lanterne.

----------


## Flappie

Virpil est un fabricant de supports pour joysticks Warthog, entre autres. C'est le produit qu'ils proposent qu'a testé Loloborgo. Amazon, c'est juste le plus grand magasin en ligne du monde, tout du moins pour le monde occidental.  :;):

----------


## Loloborgo

C'est tout à fait exact Flappie! 

Je rajoute que les gars de Virpil font également parler d'eux par la commercialisation récente du modèle Mongoos, réplique du manche à balai devant équiper le futur Soukhoi T-50.



Ce modèle existe en version droitier/gaucher, standard/Black Edition (qui diffère légèrement niveau finition et qui est gravable au nom/pseudo de l'acheteur).

La particularité  du produit, c'est que le stick est vendu seul, il se visse alors sur la base du stick Warthog et peut ensuite être utilisé sans soucis dans tous les simus, ou alors, pour ceux ne possédant pas le stick Warthog, ils peuvent acheter séparément la base du Mongoos, qui vaut un bras.. (Oui, elle coûte plus chère que le stick seul en Black Edition).

Sachez aussi, pour que l'info soit complète, qu'ils ne sont pas les seuls à développer ce modèle de stick, la société VKB-Sim North America  s'y étant également attelé, et en trois versions, car les mecs ne sont pas là pour rigoler:




Pour résumer, ceux qui aiment dépenser leur pognon sont servis!  ::trollface::

----------


## Bacab

VKB commercialise aussi des répliques de contrôleurs d'avions de la WWII (throttle à venir au Q1 2018), manche déjà dispo.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je relance le sondage pour déplacer les soirées DCS du mardi soir vers le *lundi soir*. De mémoire, seul Dusty était contre, à cause de _Game of Thrones_. 
> 
> Tous les joueurs de DCS sont-ils dispos les lundis soirs ?


Pour moi ça passe, la saison de GoT est finie  ::P:

----------


## Malakit

Dispo aussi le lundi. Mais demain ca risque d'être compliqué à moins que bouygues re re re répart leur vérole d'antenne 4g... sans ça, pas de net sur le pc...

----------


## ze_droopy

Si on le fait encore mardi cette semaine avant de passer au lundi ça m'arrange un peu.

----------


## Flappie

Je ne serai sans doute pas là -j'ai piscine-, mais pas de souci.

----------


## Azrayen

> Ok merci. 
> 
> Petite question: Quand le moteur du M-2000C se coupe (panne de fuel par exemple) je perd le courant dans les ~5s qui suivent et avec tout contrôle de l'appareil. Vous sauriez comment garder les contrôles plus longtemps ?


En temps que pilote, rien de particulier à faire (explicitement : non tu n'as pas besoin d'aller trifouiller tel ou tel bouton dans ce genre de situation).
En temps que joueur DCS, il te faudra toutefois attendre que Razbam se penche sur la question : l'appareil tel qu'il est dans DCS ne se comporte pas "comme il devrait" sur ce point ; toutefois, les corrections prioritaires concernent les situations normales ; là, tu es dans un cas anormal/d'urgence, ce sera donc travaillé plus tard.

++

----------


## Flappie

Je viens de tester BlueFlag sur la map Nevada. C'est sympa parce que la taille de la carte s'y prête mieux. Attention, en revanche : tous les appareils ne sont pas représentés (pas de Mirage, par exemple).




> GROUND-ATTACK - 4: A-10C A-10A Su-25 Su-25T AJS37 Ka-50
> 
> INTERCEPT - 4: F-5E-3 MiG-21Bis
> 
> RECON - 6: L-39C L-39ZA Hawk TF-51D
> 
> TRANSPORT - 6: UH-1H Mi-8MT SA342Mistral SA342L SA342M

----------


## papagueff

> Virpil est un fabricant de supports pour joysticks Warthog, entre autres. C'est le produit qu'ils proposent qu'a testé Loloborgo. Amazon, c'est juste le plus grand magasin en ligne du monde, tout du moins pour le monde occidental.


Merci Flappie. Ha ! je me sens moins c, heu, moins bête maintenant.    ::w00t::

----------


## Flappie

Très jolie vidéo du module AV-8B Night Attack Harrier (sous DCS 2.0) :




J'ai noté un petit bug graphique de DCS 2 : les contrails sont visibles dans l'obscurité. Je suppose que ce sera réglé avant la sortie de ce module  ::trollface:: , puisqu'il sera sans doute souvent utilisé de nuit, vu son nom.

----------


## MrNutshot

Petite question concernant la communication. 
Vous utilisez quel module pour communiquer sur le serveur (avec tout le monde, je ne parle pas du mumble)?

----------


## papagueff

> Petite question concernant la communication. 
> Vous utilisez quel module pour communiquer sur le serveur (avec tout le monde, je ne parle pas du mumble)?


TeamSpeak 3. Demande aux admins si tu veux jouer avec nous les coordonnées pour te connecter sur le TS de la BAF (Boulets Air Force )

----------


## Genchou

Du coup est-ce qu'on vole ce soir ?  ::): 
Si oui, je suis présent soit en M2000C (CAP ou Strike) ou bien en A-10C.

D'ailleurs, la dernière soirée m'a rappelé à quel point je n'ai aucune idée de comment on doit s'organiser lorsqu'on vole à plusieurs en A-10C. Est-ce qu'il y aurait des motivés pour faire des vols d'entraînement pour mieux intégrer tout ce qui touche au vol en groupe ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Oui on vole ce soir, et on adaptera l'entraînement aux pilotes présents  ::):

----------


## Malakit

> D'ailleurs, la dernière soirée m'a rappelé à quel point je n'ai aucune idée de comment on doit s'organiser lorsqu'on vole à plusieurs en A-10C. Est-ce qu'il y aurait des motivés pour faire des vols d'entraînement pour mieux intégrer tout ce qui touche au vol en groupe ?


Je suis intéresse pour quelques vols de groupe oui.

Et je serai certainement présent ce soir, j'ai récupéré ma connexion. Mais je sais pas à quel point je serait opérationnel et pour combien de temps, je me traîne une vieille crève...

@papagueff: Attention, y'a une maj de pas loin d'1go a faire depuis la semaine dernière  :;):

----------


## DHP

Un retour sur le VPC de mongoos T-50

http://www.mudspike.com/vpc-mongoos-t-50-review/

----------


## Genchou

Autant le stick ne m'intéresse pas des masses, autant la base me donne très envie. Dommage que leur support prenne autant de place, ça ira pas avec mon bureau.

----------


## k4ngoo

Pour une fois, dispo ce soir en A10C pour du vol en groupe (je débute aussi) !

----------


## Pachidermus

Dispo ce soir sur KA 50 ou m 2000 ou mig 21

----------


## papagueff

Alors les gars, je suis sur TS, je vous attend.

----------


## Genchou

Pour Malakit et ceux que ça intéresse, voici une vidéo qui explique pas-à-pas le démontage du Warthog pour changer la graisse :



Et la graisse que j'ai utilisée : Nyogel 767A.

D'ailleurs je dois toujours t'envoyer un échantillon Flappie ! Je vais essayer de faire ça cette semaine.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Ah cool !  ::):

----------


## Genchou

Ptites vidéos de la séance de la semaine passée :







Edit : dans lesquelles on ne m'entend pas parce que j'avais oublié d'activer le micro dans shadowplay.  :tired: 

Edit² : https://www.bmsforum.org/forum/showt...803#post443803  ::o:

----------


## Flappie

Et pour les gens qui n'ont pas de compte sur le forum de BMS, ça donne quoi ?

----------


## Genchou

> Et pour les gens qui n'ont pas de compte sur le forum de BMS, ça donne quoi ?


Oups !




> What is Falcon BMS Alternative Launcher?
> 
> Falcon BMS Alternative Launcher is a replacement for stock BMS launcher including key/axis mapping feature. It can configure and save BMS SETUP per Joysticks. When you launch BMS through this app, it auto generates proper setup files and overwrites them for current device order before BMS find them changed and initialize your setup. You don't have to worry about SETUP mixing up DX order nor resets axis setups even if device sort or numbers have been changed.
> 
> For instance, even if you setup BMS while connecting Logicool Driving Force Pro you don't use for BMS, and next day you launch BMS without Driving Force Pro(but maybe with some another device you don't care), You will see key/axis setup still remains for BMS as the app has overwritten key file / axismapping.dat / joystick.cal to corresponds current device setups.

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est un launcher pour arrêter de s'arracher les cheveux avec la config BMS (ce qui a grandement contribué à me faire arrêter).

----------


## Flappie

Pareil, j'avais pas apprécié cette étape.

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, je viens seulement de spotter cette vidéo du NATO Tiger Meet 2017. Ca envoie du pâté, et pour une fois, y'a une livrée Rafale qui est plutôt jolie.

----------


## Tugais

Merci pour les vidéos de la session c'est cool de penser aux rampants xD

J'ai pris possession d'une nouvelle machine cette semaine et DCS est installé, j'ai commencé à potasser sérieusement le manuel de vol de l'appareil que j'ai acheté (un F5, désolé les gars  ::ninja:: ) et je commence les vols d'entraînement doucement. Le seul problème je n'ai toujours pas reçu mon palo, du coup je suis obligé de jongler pour le moment avec le clavier - c'est relou. D'ici quelques semaines je devrais pouvoir voler en connaissant les rudiments du vol aux instruments et les principes d'engagements AA ou AG.

Vivement les vols en multi - promis je volerai avec autre chose, il faut juste que je trouve un autre appareil DCS qui ne soit pas victime de bugs intempestifs à chaque patch.

----------


## Flappie

Je viens seulement de voir les vidéos de Genchou. Très sympa.  ::):  Tu utilises quoi comme mod pour les textures au sol ? Barthek ?

----------


## Malakit

> Pour Malakit et ceux que ça intéresse, voici une vidéo qui explique pas-à-pas le démontage du Warthog pour changer la graisse :
> 
> 
> 
> Et la graisse que j'ai utilisée : Nyogel 767A.
> 
> D'ailleurs je dois toujours t'envoyer un échantillon Flappie ! Je vais essayer de faire ça cette semaine.


Merci pour le lien, je vais voir si je me motiv à me lancer la dedans. 

Et merci pour la soirée aussi!  :;):

----------


## Genchou

> Merci pour le lien, je vais voir si je me motiv à me lancer la dedans.


Ca vaut vraiment la peine ! La fluidité du stick est sans comparaison une fois la modif exécutée et le fait que la Nyogel soit super visceuse (c'est une graisse de dampening) a pour effet de beaucoup aider dans la précision des mouvements.

J'avais essayé de faire une courte vidéo mais ça ne montre pas grand chose. Le test le plus parlant c'est de décentrer le stick et puis lentement le laisser revenir au centre en le tenant avec un seul doigt : de base on sent des accrocs, c'est pas fluide. Avec la Nyogel, plus rien.

----------


## Tugais

Salut tout le monde,

Petite question concernant DCS. Y-a-t-il un moyen de ne pas afficher le trillion de modules dispos au bas de l'écran d'accueil et de n'afficher que ceux que l'on possède ? Je n'apprécie pas trop que l'on m’appâte constamment comme ça (Le Mig-21  :Bave: ).

----------


## Flappie

Le jeu de base étant gratuit, je pense que c'est le seul moyen de rappeler à TOUS les joueurs (même ceux qui ne recoivent pas les newsletters et qui ne vont jamais sur le forum) qu'ED a des trucs à leur vendre. C'est pourquoi je doute qu'ils le suppriment un jour, ou qu'ils permettent sa suppression.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Excellente la vidéo du Tiger Meet !!

----------


## Malakit

> Ca vaut vraiment la peine ! La fluidité du stick est sans comparaison une fois la modif exécutée et le fait que la Nyogel soit super visceuse (c'est une graisse de dampening) a pour effet de beaucoup aider dans la précision des mouvements.
> 
> J'avais essayé de faire une courte vidéo mais ça ne montre pas grand chose. Le test le plus parlant c'est de décentrer le stick et puis lentement le laisser revenir au centre en le tenant avec un seul doigt : de base on sent des accrocs, c'est pas fluide. Avec la Nyogel, plus rien.



Par contre le prix de la graisse pique un peu. Presque 45 balle fdp in  ::sad::

----------


## papagueff

Salut à tous, étant plus Baffeux que Canard, j’aimerais redynamiser la BAF (Boulets Air Force) qui est en ce moment en sommeil. Nous recrutons donc tout passionné de la simulation de vol, qu'il soit confirmé ou novice. Bien sûr nous continuerons de faire des vols communs avec nos amis Canards, avec lesquels nous passons de bons moments de détente, de rigolade avec un zeste de sérieux dans nos missions, et que je remercie chaleureusement et plus particulièrement Flappie et Empsnicolas pour la création des missions.
Les seuls critères importants à nos yeux sont courtoisie, politesse et camaraderie.
Merci et à bientôt.

----------


## Flappie

Ça y est : le module AV8-B Night attack Harrier de RAZBAM est passé dans les mains d'ED pour validation. On va donc bientôt avoir deux modules RAZBAM non finis au lieu d'un seul.  ::P:

----------


## war-p

> Ça y est : le module AV8-B Night attack Harrier de RAZBAM est passé dans les mains d'ED pour validation. On va donc bientôt avoir deux modules RAZBAM non finis au lieu d'un seul.


C'est pas sympa de troller comme ça 

Spoiler Alert! 


Mais c'est tellement vrai  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Heatblur déclare que 2018 sera l'année de la sortie de beta des F-14A et AJS-37 Viggen... et qu'ils travaillent déjà sur un troisième module qui exploitera ce qu'ils ont déjà développé dans leur coin (rappelons qu'ils ont pondu le premier radar au sol fonctionnel de DCS, et qu'ils s'apprêtent à introduire le premier module à ailes à géométrie variable et un RIO géré par une IA maison). Les paris sont ouverts ! Certains évoquent le F-111 (beurk), les MiG-23 ou 25, ou encore le Panavia Tornado...

----------


## Bacab

> Panavia Tornado...


Autrement nommé le Tournedos !

----------


## Malakit

> Autrement nommé le Tournedos !


T'aimes les arbres Bacab?




 :Drum: 


Sinon, ça vole ce soir? Ou demain?

----------


## Genchou

Moi jsuis chaud pour ce soir ! Et si jamais on n'a pas de mission, on peut toujours aller sur un serveur type 104th ou open conflict !

----------


## Flappie

Je suis pour un serveur "tout prêt" pour ce soir. BlueFlag me tente pas mal aussi, mais c'est sur la map Nevada. Pas sûr que tous les joueurs présents ce soir l'aient... et la chasse est limitée aux F-5E et MiG-21Bis.

----------


## Malakit

> BlueFlag me tente pas mal aussi, mais c'est sur la map Nevada. Pas sûr que tous les joueurs présents ce soir l'aient... et la chasse est limitée aux F-5E et MiG-21Bis.



J'ai pas.

----------


## Genchou

> Je suis pour un serveur "tout prêt" pour ce soir. BlueFlag me tente pas mal aussi, mais c'est sur la map Nevada. Pas sûr que tous les joueurs présents ce soir l'aient... et la chasse est limitée aux F-5E et MiG-21Bis.


Ca vaudrait la peine de tester Open Conflict, mais il est souvent plein. Et aux US donc il ping sévère.

----------


## Flappie

En serveur européen, je viens de trouver ce topic. Hosté en Allemagne, donc on devrait avoir un bon ping.

On avise ce soir.

----------


## Malakit

> En serveur européen, je viens de trouver ce topic. Hosté en Allemagne, donc on devrait avoir un bon ping.
> 
> On avise ce soir.


Je viens de m'y connecter pour voir, apparemment y'a pas de A10.

----------


## Genchou

> Air Combat Group is happy to announce its NEW DCS *Korean War* Dedicated Server.


 ::P: 

edit : Sinon j'ai vite fait créé une mission toute simple (pour ne pas dire simpliste) de ground attack en M2K (à défaut d'avoir le Viggen). Grosse nav (genre 20-30 minutes  ::ninja:: ) au raz du sol pour profiter d'un vol en formation et ravito (arbitrairement déclaré obligatoire) si on veut pouvoir rentrer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Malakit

J'ai pas le mirage, j'attend une eventuelle promo.  :Manif: 

C'est con, ca me dirait bien!

Sinon j'ai le viggen mais je le maitrise qu'approximativement.

----------


## Genchou

> J'ai pas le mirage, j'attend une eventuelle promo.


Damned ! Plutôt A-10C alors ?

----------


## Malakit

> Damned ! Plutôt A-10C alors ?


Ouais mais je veux pas m'imposer. Si vous êtes du monde a vouloir faire un tour en mirage allez y. 
Au pire je suis en viggen pour le vol en formation et je pourrais éventuellement tenter quelques largage de bombe si je me souvien de comment ca marche.  ::P: 

Ouais faites ça, je veux bien me promener avec quelque M2k voir de quoi ils sont capable.

----------


## Genchou

Faut voir ce que préfèrent les autres aussi. Ici c'est surtout parce que j'aimerais bien faire une jour une mission de "strike" avec grosse nav, insertion TBA en territoire ennemi et du refuel nécessaire à un moment dans la mission.

Mais je peux imaginer que ça fasse pas baver tout le monde.  ::P: 

Edit : en plus je ne sais pas du tout comment mettre en place un flightplan pour le Viggen dans l'éditeur.

----------


## Malakit

Moi si!  :Bave:  

Ou alors je craque, je prend le mirage tout de suite et tu me fais une formation sur le tas!  ::lol::

----------


## ze_droopy

> j'aimerais bien faire une jour une mission de "strike" avec grosse nav, insertion TBA en territoire ennemi et du refuel nécessaire à un moment dans la mission.


J'ai l'impression que quelqu'un attend le F-18 avec impatience.  ::P: 

Ce soir je n'y serai pas. Demain peut-être ou Lundi prochain.

----------


## Flappie

> Faut voir ce que préfèrent les autres aussi. Ici c'est surtout parce que j'aimerais bien faire une jour une mission de "strike" avec grosse nav, insertion TBA en territoire ennemi et du refuel nécessaire à un moment dans la mission.
> 
> Mais je peux imaginer que ça fasse pas baver tout le monde. 
> 
> Edit : en plus je ne sais pas du tout comment mettre en place un flightplan pour le Viggen dans l'éditeur.


Sinon, je peux toujours ressortir une de mes "vieilles" missions (avec Mirage, A-10C, Su-25T, etc.) et y adjoindre du Viggen pour ceux qui veulent (comme moi).

@Genchou : j'avais vu le message concernant Korean War mais je pensais qu'ils avaient 2 serveurs.

----------


## Malakit

> Edit : en plus je ne sais pas du tout comment mettre en place un flightplan pour le Viggen dans l'éditeur.


T'occupes, je suis.

----------


## Genchou

> J'ai l'impression que quelqu'un attend le F-18 avec impatience. 
> 
> Ce soir je n'y serai pas. Demain peut-être ou Lundi prochain.


Chais pas je ne me suis jamais intéressé plus que ça à l'insecte.

J'ai l'impression que c'est plutôt le Viggen qu'il me faudrait.

- - - Updated - - -




> Sinon, je peux toujours ressortir une de mes "vieilles" missions (avec Mirage, A-10C, Su-25T, etc.) et y adjoindre du Viggen pour ceux qui veulent (comme moi).
> 
> @Genchou : j'avais vu le message concernant Korean War mais je pensais qu'ils avaient 2 serveurs.


C'est pas une mauvaise idée !

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai l'impression que c'est plutôt le Viggen qu'il me faudrait.


Le Viggen ne ravitaille pas en vol, mais sur les routes de campagne.  ::):  (pas encore en multijoueurs, mais ça va venir) C'est un peu un régime sans pain, comparé au F/A-18C ! Mais si t'es un peu maso comme nous, il est très bien.  ::P:

----------


## Genchou

> Le Viggen ne ravitaille pas en vol, mais sur les routes de campagne.  (pas encore en multijoueurs, mais ça va venir) C'est un peu un régime sans pain, comparé au F/A-18C ! Mais si t'es un peu maso comme nous, il est très bien.


Bah le ravito c'est bien mais c'est pas tout. Par contre les attaques éclairs sur une cible au sol avec approche TBA ça me parle.  ::):

----------


## Genchou

Voilà, nique la police j'ai acheté le Viggen.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Chais pas je ne me suis jamais intéressé plus que ça à l'insecte.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que c'est plutôt le Viggen qu'il me faudrait.


Le viggen c'est très bien aussi en attendant, même si il quand même fortement orienté Anti-navire.
Mais il ne ravitaille pas.

Le F-18 embarqué, il a bezef en fuel, donc obligé de passer à la pompe aéromobile pour les missions de pénétrations.

----------


## Flappie

RAZBAM vient de publier un guide de poche pour son AV-8B NA.  :;):

----------


## Tugais

> RAZBAM vient de publier un guide de poche pour son AV-8B NA.


 :Vibre:

----------


## pollux 18

IL2 BOK: JDD N°171: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=198695

Avec des gros morceaux de Yak-7b dedans

----------


## Malakit

J'ai craque, j'ai pris le mirage...  :Emo:

----------


## DHP

Tout le monde craque :D. Bienvenu au club des baguettes qui vole !

----------


## Tugais

> Tout le monde craque :D. Bienvenu au club des baguettes qui vole !


J'aimerais craquer mais les retours sur les forums d'ED et les bans qui suivent les remarques des mécontents me font flipper. La liste de choses à corriger depuis des mois n'est pas vraiment encourageante sur la capacité du développeur à revenir sur ses anciennes productions. Le AV-8 me fait sacrément de l'oeil aussi, mais vu que Razbam néglige le Mirage je ne le prendrai pas non plus en attendant que ces produits soient finalisés - et ça, ça n'arrivera certainement pas tant qu'Eagle Dynamics n'a pas réglé ses propres problèmes et ne sorte une 2.5 stable, donc dans looooOngtemps.

----------


## partizan

Le mirage est largement utilisable en l'état. Razbam ne l'a pas non plus laissé tomber. On attend depuis le début de l'été une modif sur le mdv qui ne devrait pas non plus trop tarder, d'après le Dev ils ont bien avancé, alors restons positif  ::XD::

----------


## Malakit

Je galere déjà avec le mirage!  ::P: 

J'ai fais le tuto ramp start, j'ai lancé une mission rapide pour tenté le démarrage, j'arrive pas a joindre le groupe de park, l'option de com est grisé...

----------


## Flappie

> Je galere déjà avec le mirage! 
> 
> J'ai fais le tuto ramp start, j'ai lancé une mission rapide pour tenté le démarrage, j'arrive pas a joindre le groupe de park, l'option de com est grisé...


C'est parce que tu joues avec la radio en mode réaliste. Il faut donc sélectionner le bon canal radio, et utilise le bon bouton radio (deux radios, donc deux boutons radios).

Sinon, je zappe la piscine, donc je vais peut-être voler ce soir, si je trouve des compagnons de vol sur BlueFlag Nevada. Ça en tente ?

----------


## Malakit

> C'est parce que tu joues avec la radio en mode réaliste. Il faut donc sélectionner le bon canal radio, et utilise le bon bouton radio (deux radios, donc deux boutons radios).
> 
> Sinon, je zappe la piscine, donc je vais peut-être voler ce soir, si je trouve des compagnons de vol sur BlueFlag Nevada. Ça en tente ?


Merci je vais tester ça, je pensais que la verriere ouverte suffisait pour l'équipe au sol. Mais pourquoi ca ne le fais pas sur le viggen?

Pas la ce soir moi!

Edit: Ca a pas l'air d'être ça, je suis en radio simplifié.

----------


## Genchou

Si tu veux demain on s'fait un vol à deux pour affiner tout ça. Comme un bon fromage.  :Cigare:

----------


## Malakit

Ca peut s'envisager!

----------


## Sigps220

> J'aimerais craquer mais les retours sur les forums d'ED et les bans qui suivent les remarques des mécontents me font flipper. La liste de choses à corriger depuis des mois n'est pas vraiment encourageante sur la capacité du développeur à revenir sur ses anciennes productions. Le AV-8 me fait sacrément de l'oeil aussi, mais vu que Razbam néglige le Mirage je ne le prendrai pas non plus en attendant que ces produits soient finalisés - et ça, ça n'arrivera certainement pas tant qu'Eagle Dynamics n'a pas réglé ses propres problèmes et ne sorte une 2.5 stable, donc dans looooOngtemps.


Surtout que l'un des gros points noirs du Mirage c'est ses missiles et là Razbam n'y est pas pour grand chose si la physique des missiles dans le jeu n'est pas vraiment à la hauteur. Le Harrier étant avant tout une camionnette à bombe la problématique des missiles se pose moins.

----------


## Vaught

> Je galere déjà avec le mirage! 
> 
> J'ai fais le tuto ramp start, j'ai lancé une mission rapide pour tenté le démarrage, j'arrive pas a joindre le groupe de park, l'option de com est grisé...


Comme le dit Flappie tu est sans doute en mode radio réaliste. Tu peux, au choix, passer en radio simplifiée ou alors demander le groupe de parc avec la verrière ouverte (les mécanos t'entendent quand la verrière est ouverte, c'est bien fichu non  :B): ).

----------


## Flappie

Malakit, si tu es dispo jeudi soir et que tu ne parviens toujours pas à contacter les mécanos, passe nous voir sur le TS des Autruches vers 21h15. Je t'envoie les infos de connexion en MP.

----------


## Malakit

> Malakit, si tu es dispo jeudi soir et que tu ne parviens toujours pas à contacter les mécanos, passe nous voir sur le TS des Autruches vers 21h15. Je t'envoie les infos de connexion en MP.


Non, bien en radio simplifier, et l'option reste grisé, verrière ouverte ou pas. Par contre j'arrive bien à contacter l'atc et le jtac. 

Bon ca ne gêne pas fort, j'ai l'impression que le branchement au groupe de park est optionnel, j'ai reussi à démarrer sans.

----------


## Vaught

Ben alors l'équipe sol est en grève... Vachement bien modélisé ce matos Français  ::ninja:: 

Blagues à part, c'est pas normal que tu puisse contacter le JTAC et l'ATC mais pas l'équipe sol... T'as pas une touche du track-ir qui utilise la même touche que l'équipe au sol par hasard?

----------


## Genchou

Est-ce que la base est bien dans ton camp ?
D'ailleurs je savais même pas qu'il fallait faire un truc avec le ground crew pour démarrer, je ne l'ai jamais utilisé.

----------


## partizan

@Genchou, c'est la procédure normale car tu risques de flinguer la batterie au démarrage, même si (pour le moment) ça marche sans sur DCS.

@Malakit, même en utilisant la souris pour cliquer sur équipe sol ça ne marche pas ? (comme dit Flappie tu es le bienvenu demain soir).

@Vaught, un peu trop bien oué, car la grève elle est demain  ::XD::

----------


## Tugais

> Le mirage est largement utilisable en l'état. Razbam ne l'a pas non plus laissé tomber. On attend depuis le début de l'été une modif sur le mdv qui ne devrait pas non plus trop tarder, d'après le Dev ils ont bien avancé, alors restons positif


C'est un débat qui existe sur tous les forums. D'un côté ceux qui exigent une simulation la plus pointue possible et de l'autre les personnes plus accommodantes avec les dev' et qui jouent avec l'appareil en l'état. Ce que je trouve dommage c'est que l'équipe de développement elle-même reconnait qu'il y a des soucis de modélisation mais qu'ils n'ont pas l'air super emballé par l'idée de bosser dessus.  Je lisais avant-hier encore, un message d'un dev' qui semblait découvrir un bug rapporté plusieurs dizaines de fois depuis le mois de Juillet. Il pensait l'avoir corrigé mais apparemment il s'est troué (dixit Zeus lui-même), ça ne met pas en confiance.

J'aimerais une annonce de Razbam reprenant celle de Heatblur annonçant qu'après la sortie de leur prochain module, l'année à suivre serait consacré aux seuls modules existants pour faire disparaître tous les bugs restants et sortir les appareils de leur statut de Beta.

----------


## Vaught

> @Genchou, c'est la procédure normale car tu risques de flinguer la batterie au démarrage, même si (pour le moment) ça marche sans sur DCS.
> 
> @Malakit, même en utilisant la souris pour cliquer sur équipe sol ça ne marche pas ? (comme dit Flappie tu es le bienvenu demain soir).
> 
> @Vaught, un peu trop bien oué, car la grève elle est demain


Alors il devrait marcher aujourd'hui le module Mirage nan  ::siffle::

----------


## war-p

> C'est un débat qui existe sur tous les forums. D'un côté ceux qui exigent une simulation la plus pointue possible et de l'autre les personnes plus accommodantes avec les dev' et qui jouent avec l'appareil en l'état. Ce que je trouve dommage c'est que l'équipe de développement elle-même reconnait qu'il y a des soucis de modélisation mais qu'ils n'ont pas l'air super emballé par l'idée de bosser dessus.  Je lisais avant-hier encore, un message d'un dev' qui semblait découvrir un bug rapporté plusieurs dizaines de fois depuis le mois de Juillet. Il pensait l'avoir corrigé mais apparemment il s'est troué (dixit Zeus lui-même), ça ne met pas en confiance.
> 
> J'aimerais une annonce de Razbam reprenant celle de Heatblur annonçant qu'après la sortie de leur prochain module, l'année à suivre serait consacré aux seuls modules existants pour faire disparaître tous les bugs restants et sortir les appareils de leur statut de Beta.


Quand tu parles d'un bug maintes fois reporté, tu veux parler du largage de bombe via INS?  ::ninja::

----------


## Malakit

C'est bon ca marche. En me virant la radio simplifié...  ::huh::

----------


## DHP

Perso je n'arrive PAS DU TOUT à utiliser les radios avec la "radio simplifié". Je suis content de ne pas être le seul à galérer.  ::ninja::

----------


## partizan

> C'est un débat qui existe sur tous les forums. D'un côté ceux qui exigent une simulation la plus pointue possible et de l'autre les personnes plus accommodantes avec les dev' et qui jouent avec l'appareil en l'état. Ce que je trouve dommage c'est que l'équipe de développement elle-même reconnait qu'il y a des soucis de modélisation mais qu'ils n'ont pas l'air super emballé par l'idée de bosser dessus.  Je lisais avant-hier encore, un message d'un dev' qui semblait découvrir un bug rapporté plusieurs dizaines de fois depuis le mois de Juillet. Il pensait l'avoir corrigé mais apparemment il s'est troué (dixit Zeus lui-même), ça ne met pas en confiance.
> 
> J'aimerais une annonce de Razbam reprenant celle de Heatblur annonçant qu'après la sortie de leur prochain module, l'année à suivre serait consacré aux seuls modules existants pour faire disparaître tous les bugs restants et sortir les appareils de leur statut de Beta.


Je comprends, et je vois comme ceux qui suivent le sous-forum Razbam chez ED ce qu'il s'y passe. 
Je te répondais surtout car tu disais ne pas vouloir acheter un module 2KC pas terminé. 
Je ne connais pas ton niveau d'exigence donc je ne sais pas si tu serais déçu, mais il faudrait demander aux joueurs exigeants qui l'ont acheté s'ils le déconseillent. (je le redis mais Razbam ne l'a pas abandonné... enfin pas encore  ::siffle::  ).

----------


## Tugais

> Quand tu parles d'un bug maintes fois reporté, tu veux parler du largage de bombe via INS?


Ne volant pas sur le module je ne peux malheureusement que reprendre la liste faite par les utilisateurs (apparemment exigeants) du M2000 :
- Radar target lost memory function
- PCA functionality
- A/G radar
- HUD
- PCN
- Damage model
- Dogfight boresight bug
- Engine sounds
- Mach sounds
- Missing keybinds
- INS bugs
- TACAN bug
- Gauges bug

Je crois comprendre aussi que certaines fonctions ne peuvent être implémentées pour le moment en raison de l'absence de support d'Eagle Dynamics ; l'arrivée du Hornet devrait régler notamment l'obtention des radars A/G pour tous les développeurs tiers (sauf ceux qui se sont retirer les deux doigts et en ont fait un eux-même). J'ai découvert également il y quelques minutes que Razbam a des antécédents sur d'autres simulateurs avec des modules qu'ils n'ont jamais terminés, et ça c'est au final ce qu'il y a de plus inquiétant. Cette dernière information vient de me convaincre définitivement de ne pas acheter un module chez eux tant que leurs produits ne sont pas totalement terminés - je lorgne sur le Harrier depuis des mois, j'ai même acheté des bouquins sur le sujet en prévision de l'achat du module ; les boules.

Je n'ai plus qu'à me rabattre sur le Tomcat qui me fait également de l'oeil.

----------


## Aghora

Une news pas totalement Hors-Sujet, ça concerne un exercice qu'à mal tourné impliquant des Ka-52 :

http://www.opex360.com/2017/09/20/un...-dun-exercice/

Bon d'accord il s'est trompé de cible, mais si seulement je pouvais tirer aussi bien en mouvement en Ka-50...

----------


## Flappie

> Ne volant pas sur le module je ne peux malheureusement que reprendre la liste faite par les utilisateurs (apparemment exigeants) du M2000 :
> - Radar target lost memory function
> - PCA functionality
> - A/G radar
> - HUD
> - PCN
> - Damage model
> - Dogfight boresight bug
> - Engine sounds
> ...


Je ne vois pas ce qu'ils reprochent au HUD. Je n'ai rien à reprocher aux sons, je me débrouille très bien avec les keybinds existants (je ne vois pas ce qui peut manquer), je n'ai pas vu de bug sur l'INS, ni sur les gauges, le modèle de dommages me parait déjà pas mal... bref, pour moi, ce ne sont pas des défauts rédhibitoires, loin de là.

On sait déjà que le F-14A sortira à l'état de beta (dixit Heatblur), donc tu ne seras pas plus avancé. Le F-14B, doté de bien meilleurs moteurs, sortira plus tard (bien qu'il s'agisse d'un seul et même module).




> Une news pas totalement Hors-Sujet, ça concerne un exercice qu'à mal tourné impliquant des Ka-52 :
> 
> http://www.opex360.com/2017/09/20/un...-dun-exercice/
> 
> Bon d'accord il s'est trompé de cible, mais si seulement je pouvais tirer aussi bien en mouvement en Ka-50...


 :Facepalm: 

Pour tirer des roquettes en mouvement en hélico sur une cible inoffensive, le plus simple est de foncer sur la cible en ligne droite, à vitesse constante. Comme l'hélico est naturellement incliné vers l'avant, il suffit de tirer quand la cible se présente sous le collimateur (exactement ce qui se passe dans la vidéo, tir involontaire ou non).

Là où ça se complique, c'est quand le survol de la cible est dangereux : il faut voler plus haut pour que ça porte plus loin. Mais en volant plus haut, on se heurte aux défenses anti-air. D'où l'intérêt tout particulier des missiles TV Vikhr du Kamov et HOT de la Gazelle : pas besoin de voler haut pour viser et tirer.

----------


## DHP

> Je ne vois pas ce qu'ils reprochent au HUD. Je n'ai rien à reprocher aux sons, je me débrouille très bien avec les keybinds existants (je ne vois pas ce qui peut manquer), je n'ai pas vu de bug sur l'INS, ni sur les gauges, le modèle de dommages me parait déjà pas mal... bref, pour moi, ce ne sont pas des défauts rédhibitoires, loin de là.


Tout pareil.

----------


## Tugais

On en revient au constat que j'ai fait quelques messages plus haut, vous arrivez parfaitement à vous accommoder de l'état actuel de l'appareil et cautionnez indirectement la politique de suivie hasardeuse de Razbam.  Le tout, cependant, c'est que vous vous fassiez plaisir en volant avec l'appareil, il n'y a aucun malaise de ce côté là.

Concernant l'INS il y a actuellement deux sujets actifs sur la question sur le forum d'ED, les problèmes sont connus et reconnus par Razbam, il y a également un soucis avec le modèle de vol, là encore reconnu par l'un des développeurs. Bref, la politique de Razbam ne me plaît pas et je n'ai pas envie de leur filer mon pognon en l'état, cela changera peut-être dans le futur, qui sait ? Cela dépendra d'eux au final. Je ne sais pas si ils vont sérieusement réussir à terminer totalement un module vu leur planning pour 2017/2018 :
- Finaliser le Mirage 2000
- Early Access du Harrier
- Early Access du Mig-19
- Early Access du Tucano

A tous ces modules déjà prévus viennent s'ajouter les autres appareils dont les travaux de recherche et les premières modélisations ont déjà commencés pour certains :
- Mirage III
- A-7E Corsair
- A-6E Intruder
- F105 Thunderchief

Sincèrement, vous ne trouvez pas qu'il y a comme un léger soucis ? Ils ont une team de 200-300 personnes qui bossent sur les modules ? J'ai raté quelque chose ? On parle de 8 appareils en cours de développement sur les trois ans à venir là où les autres développeurs proposent un appareil par an.

J'ai actuellement beaucoup moins peur du Tomcat pour la simple et bonne raison que l'année 2018 chez Heatblur ne verra la sortie et le développement d'aucun nouveau module. Passer une année à peaufiner leurs deux appareils me semble être un gage de sérieux et de bonne volonté ; je pense aussi qu'ils surfent sur la vague de mécontentement qui touchent les autres développeurs, Eagle Dynamics compris, pour offrir quelque chose de différent aux joueurs.

----------


## Flappie

Il est vrai que RAZBAM commence à s'étaler dans tous les sens. Mais je constate qu'ils le font avec plus de talent que VEAO et Aviodev réunis (ils vont bientôt avoir, non plus un, mais 2 modules en beta). Que ce soit au niveau du suivi et de la com, ils ont une meilleure réputation que les deux autres sur le forum.

J'ai quand même été très surpris par la réaction de Zeus au sujet d'un bug qu'il pensait être résolu. Et à ce sujet, l'ex-équipe Leatherneck avait monté un bug tracker pour que les joueurs puissent recenser tous les bugs sur les MiG-21Bis et Viggen, et j'avais trouvé l'idée géniale. J'avais moi-même repéré un bug que j'avais pu signaler. Hélas, depuis leur divorce, le Viggen a disparu du bug tracker.  ::(: 

Je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas monter un bug tracker non officiel pour aider les devs à s'y retrouver, vu qu'ils n'ont pas l'air super bien organisés.  :X1: 

Tu te goures au sujet de Heatblur, ils ont annoncé bosser sur un nouveau module non identifié, bien qu'ils disent qu'ils concentreront leurs efforts sur le Viggen et le F-14A. Il ne faut pas oublier non plus qu'ils ont encore beaucoup de boulot pour mettre au point le F-14A+/B.

----------


## SergeyevK

Il y a plusieurs team chez RAZBAM, au moins 4 si je ne me trompe donc en général le travail se fait sur plusieurs module simultanément. Après, il y a peut être un "goulet" quelque part...

----------


## partizan

https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=104 
Allez on y est presque à ce mdv retouché ! Positivisme inside  ::):

----------


## Bacab

Bien que personne ne me demande mon avis, je vais le donner quand même : le plus gros problème des développeurs tiers, c'est ED. J'ai l'impression que les changements réguliers qu’opère ED sur DCS bouscule pas mal les développeurs tiers (fonctionnalité manquante, ajout de bugs...). En plus je ne suis pas sûr que ça en vaille la peine : DCS n'évolue pas, il stagne à son niveau : toujours aussi buggé , sans cohérence (un SA-2 pour aller avec les avions de la guerre froide ? non, mais un S-300 pour aller avec le F-86 ça oui !), sans nouveauté (campagne dynamique ? AFM et guidage des missiles révisés ? ajout d'un modèle réaliste pour les radars ?). 

On est d’accord les graphismes sont correctes mais c'est le seul avantage que je lui trouve à ce simu.

----------


## Flappie

C'est vrai qu'ED modifie beaucoup de choses qui nous semblent insignifiantes au cours de l'année. On voit souvent des mods cesser de fonctionner après une màj, ou encore les développeurs tiers râler pour la perte de temps induite par la dernière version qui leur casse tout.

Mais c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue : quand un dev tiers sort un module novateur, ED doit aussi modifier le jeu pour que ça fonctionne. Exemple : si ED veut un jour voir fonctionner le Bk-90 du Viggen en multi, il faudra bien qu'il modifie le code des missiles pour y inclure des projecteurs de sous-munitions. En attendant, Heatblur a trouvé une bidouille pour le faire marcher en solo, mais c'est tout.

Personnellement, je préfère que DCS évolue continuellement pour nous proposer des appareils originaux fidèles (radar au sol du Viggen, modèle de vol du Harrier, two-seaters...) plutôt qu'il soit figé dans le marbre et qu'on se contente des appareils standards.

Sinon le *Su-33 version FC3 est dispo*. Ce qui veut dire que ça libère des ressources chez ED pour avancer sur le F/A-18C et peut-être d'autres projets, tels que la màj des misssiles, pourquoi pas ! A vos mises à jour.  :;): 

Par ailleurs, le Spitfire mk.IX est arrivé sur Steam.

----------


## jeanba

Un avion d'homme :

----------


## Genchou

> Bien que personne ne me demande mon avis, je vais le donner quand même : le plus gros problème des développeurs tiers, c'est ED. J'ai l'impression que les changements réguliers qu’opère ED sur DCS bouscule pas mal les développeurs tiers (fonctionnalité manquante, ajout de bugs...). En plus je ne suis pas sûr que ça en vaille la peine : DCS n'évolue pas, il stagne à son niveau : toujours aussi buggé , sans cohérence (un SA-2 pour aller avec les avions de la guerre froide ? non, mais un S-300 pour aller avec le F-86 ça oui !), sans nouveauté (campagne dynamique ? AFM et guidage des missiles révisés ? ajout d'un modèle réaliste pour les radars ?). 
> 
> On est d’accord les graphismes sont correctes mais c'est le seul avantage que je lui trouve à ce simu.


Bof. Je te suis sur l'incapacité d'ED de bonifier et faire grandir DCS, mais la base est malgré tout sympa et propose plusieurs appareils très très amusants. Alors oui c'est un peu triste comme simu quand tu joues tout seul, mais les parties en multi sont toujours un bon moment. Et je crois que c'est ce que je lui préfère de loin à BMS, qui est à mes yeux l'alternative la plus proche/intéressante.

BMS semble tellement austère, tellement gris et fade. Toutes les vidéos de BMS que je vois postées sur reddit sont faites par des types qui roleplay à mort et ça me coince un peu. Heureusement grâce au récent soft pour assigner les touches j'ai enfin pu m'y mettre mais je trouve que ce titre a moins de charme que DCS, malgré toutes ses forces qui en font clairement la simu supérieure objectivement parlant.

Donc DCS pue oui, mais c'est celui qui pue le moins, IMO.

----------


## Tugais

DCS ne pue pas le moins du monde ; ED a simplement une autre approche d'aborder la simulation et l'absence de concurrence commerciale sérieuse sur son créneau les rend certainement moins enclins à travailler d'arrache-pied sur les problèmes actuels. Je me demande également si le fait de travailler pour des organismes d'Etat n'empiète pas sur le développement des modules commerciaux - ça paraîtrait logique après tout, je suis sûr que c'est bien plus rémunérateur. Quoi qu'il en soit, j'attends avec impatience la 2.5, je croise les doigts pour que l'unification survienne courant 2018, on aura déjà fait un grand pas en avant.

Quand au comparatif avec Falcon, je crois qu'il n'a pas lieu d'être. Les deux logiciels ont des approches bien différentes ; je trouve F4 plus prenant sur le plan des systèmes embarqués, manque de pot il demande beaucoup plus d'investissement que DCS. Les journées ne font toujours que 24h malheureusement. (J'aime bien les vidéos BMS que l'on trouve sur Youtube, ça me rappelle mes vols au sein d'une FFW il y a pas mal d'années - côté nostalgique, tout ça ...)

----------


## Bacab

> Bof. Je te suis sur l'incapacité d'ED de bonifier et faire grandir DCS, mais la base est malgré tout sympa et propose plusieurs appareils très très amusants. Alors oui c'est un peu triste comme simu quand tu joues tout seul, mais les parties en multi sont toujours un bon moment. Et je crois que c'est ce que je lui préfère de loin à BMS, qui est à mes yeux l'alternative la plus proche/intéressante.
> 
> BMS semble tellement austère, tellement gris et fade. Toutes les vidéos de BMS que je vois postées sur reddit sont faites par des types qui roleplay à mort et ça me coince un peu. Heureusement grâce au récent soft pour assigner les touches j'ai enfin pu m'y mettre mais je trouve que ce titre a moins de charme que DCS, malgré toutes ses forces qui en font clairement la simu supérieure objectivement parlant.
> 
> Donc DCS pue oui, mais c'est celui qui pue le moins, IMO.


Tu le sais je préfère largement BMS  ::): 

Je ne sais pas si austère est le mot correcte pour décrire BMS.  Disons que ce n'est pas un simulateur sexy : les graphismes et l'interface ne sont pas ces points forts et la diversité des appareils non plus. Et le simulateur ne permet pas de simuler des opérations combinées aérienne et terrestre (il manque tout le volet coordination sol notamment). Mais c'est bien ses seuls défauts.

DCS peine à mes yeux à offrir plus qu'un défouloir agréable à l’œil pour moi. Ce qui me rebute le plus c'est qu'il est impossible de jouer des scénarios réalistes : aucune cohérence entre les unités, la zone géographique et les avions pilotable, c'est la foire.

Je pense que DCS paie son héritage de simulateur de A-10C/Ka-52 : tout ce qui touche au CAS et aux menaces sol-air de courte/moyenne portée a fait l'objet de beaucoup d'attentions de la même manière que les systèmes présents à bord de ces deux avions mais dés qu'on sort de ce scope c'est très pauvre.




> mais les parties en multi sont toujours un bon moment.


Ça ce n'est pas un bon argument, je me suis éclaté avec les copains sur un paquet de merde sans nom et ça n'en fait pas des bons jeux.  ::): 

PS : le modèle économique de DCS me hérisse le poil, je le trouve révoltant, digne des pires voleurs de l'histoire du logiciel.

----------


## Malakit

Je continue à pratiquer le mirage (et un peu le viggen). Après avoir essayé quasi tous les armements, je me dis quand même une chose. Le A10 est quand même une sacrée arme de destruction massive! 
La diversité d'armes, la capacité d'emporte et la précision surclasse clairement tout le monde en A/G.

Après je sais qu'ils n'ont pas forcement le même rôle mais quand je vois la galère pour cibler et faire une frappe précise au mirage, je me demande comment font nos pilotes pour ne pas taper une fois sur deux à côté. Ou alors je suis simplement mauvais ce qui n'est pas exclu!

----------


## Aghora

> DCS ne pue pas le moins du monde ; ED a simplement une autre approche d'aborder la simulation et l'absence de concurrence commerciale sérieuse sur son créneau les rend certainement moins enclins à travailler d'arrache-pied sur les problèmes actuels. Je me demande également si le fait de travailler pour des organismes d'Etat n'empiète pas sur le développement des modules commerciaux - ça paraîtrait logique après tout, je suis sûr que c'est bien plus rémunérateur. Quoi qu'il en soit, j'attends avec impatience la 2.5, je croise les doigts pour que l'unification survienne courant 2018, on aura déjà fait un grand pas en avant.


Je le réinstallerai à ce moment là. Parce que le Caucase ça commence à bien faire et le Nevada ne m'intéresse pas trop.

----------


## Tugais

> [...]Je pense que DCS paie son héritage de simulateur de A-10C/Ka-52 : tout ce qui touche au CAS et aux menaces sol-air de courte/moyenne portée a fait l'objet de beaucoup d'attentions de la même manière que les systèmes présents à bord de ces deux avions mais dés qu'on sort de ce scope c'est très pauvre.


La pertinence des scénarios dépend beaucoup de ses concepteurs au final non ? Je n'ai fait qu'effleurer l'éditeur pour me créer des missions d'entraînement, mais j'ai vu tout un tas de triggers, il devrait y avoir moyen d'en faire quelque chose.




> Je le réinstallerai à ce moment là. Parce que le Caucase ça commence à bien faire et le Nevada ne m'intéresse pas trop.



J'avais la même intention mais j'ai finis par craquer en me disant que je devais apprivoiser le logiciel avant la sortie du F-14 et de prendre la place du RIO (en vrai j'ai craqué à cause du Harrier, mais ces dernières semaines m'ont fait réviser mon jugement, je patienterai et lirai avec attention les premiers retours des joueurs).

----------


## Aghora

DCS je l'ai sur Steam au fait. Pour avoir la 2.5 il faudra que je l'achète oui, mais où ?

----------


## Bacab

> La pertinence des scénarios dépend beaucoup de ses concepteurs au final non ? Je n'ai fait qu'effleurer l'éditeur pour me créer des missions d'entraînement, mais j'ai vu tout un tas de triggers, il devrait y avoir moyen d'en faire quelque chose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'avais la même intention mais j'ai finis par craquer en me disant que je devais apprivoiser le logiciel avant la sortie du F-14 et de prendre la place du RIO (en vrai j'ai craqué à cause du Harrier, mais ces dernières semaines m'ont fait réviser mon jugement, je patienterai et lirai avec attention les premiers retours des joueurs).


Avant même de parler du talent du concepteur de la mission, il faut que tu aies les éléments de bases : hors ils sont absents. Par exemple dans la région du Caucase IRL, dans les années 80/90 (jusque dans les années 2000 même) (la période qui réunit le plus d'avions jouables dans DCS) on trouve en matière de sol air des batteries SA-2 (beaucoup), SA-4 et SA-5 (en moindre quantité). Aucune n'est présente dans l'éditeur. Donc exit tout les scénarios de strike réalistes (d'ailleurs il n'existe aucun moyen vanilla de faire une mission strike sur autre chose que des véhicules, l'éditeur ne permettant pas de trigger quoique ce soit sur la destruction d'un bâtiment). 

Et impossible de faire un scénario réaliste à une période plus récente : l'absence d'avions pilotables pour faire du SEAD (le Su-25T est sous équipé pour menacer une batterie Patriot PAC2) rend toutes tentatives suicidaires.

Cette mission pourrait sans doute être confiée à l'IA si elle n'était pas incapable. Régulièrement elle échoue à mener à bien la moindre mission.

La modélisation de l'AA est absolument catastrophique donc exit les missions réalistes avec des chasseurs purs. Reste le CAS, DCS est correcte pour faire du CAS.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> DCS je l'ai sur Steam au fait. Pour avoir la 2.5 il faudra que je l'achète oui, mais où ?


Tu ne peux l'avoir que sur leur site officiel la 2.x (je ne sais pas s'ils la vendront un jour sur Steam...): https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...shop/terrains/
Acheter la carte "DCS: NEVADA Test and Training Range Map" te donne accès à la version 2.x (mais pas encore 2.5 donc).

----------


## Flappie

> l'éditeur ne permettant pas de trigger quoique ce soit sur la destruction d'un bâtiment)


Tu peux le faire, en contournant cette limitation, somme toute très bête : place un piéton collé au bâtiment. Si la bombe fait mouche, il meure, et là tu peux déclencher un trigger. Vivement qu'ED permette le trigger sur destruction des bâtiments...  ::rolleyes:: 




> DCS je l'ai sur Steam au fait. Pour avoir la 2.5 il faudra que je l'achète oui, mais où ?





> Tu ne peux l'avoir que sur leur site officiel la 2.x (je ne sais pas s'ils la vendront un jour sur Steam...): https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...shop/terrains/
> Acheter la carte "DCS: NEVADA Test and Training Range Map" te donne accès à la version 2.x (mais pas encore 2.5 donc).


Vous n'y êtes pas : DCS est et restera gratuit, autant la 1.5 que les versions suivantes. Les Su-25T et TF-51D sont et resteront gratuits. La map Caucase est et restera gratuite, même quand elle aura été refaite : c'est le socle même du free to play qu'est DCS World.

En revanche, tout le reste est payant, dont la carte Nevada et celles à venir (Hormuz...). Et comme la v1.5 n'est pas conçue pour accueillir d'autres maps que celle du Caucase, on est obligé de télécharger l'alpha 2.x pour profiter du Nevada, de la Normandie, et bientôt d'Hormuz.

J'espère que la map Caucase v2 ne fera pas ramer tout le monde comme le fait la map Normandie...  ::ninja::

----------


## Tugais

> Avant même de parler du talent du concepteur de la mission, il faut que tu aies les éléments de bases : hors ils sont absents. Par exemple dans la région du Caucase IRL, dans les années 80/90 (jusque dans les années 2000 même) (la période qui réunit le plus d'avions jouables dans DCS) on trouve en matière de sol air des batteries SA-2 (beaucoup), SA-4 et SA-5 (en moindre quantité). Aucune n'est présente dans l'éditeur. Donc exit tout les scénarios de strike réalistes (d'ailleurs il n'existe aucun moyen vanilla de faire une mission strike sur autre chose que des véhicules, l'éditeur ne permettant pas de trigger quoique ce soit sur la destruction d'un bâtiment). 
> 
> Et impossible de faire un scénario réaliste à une période plus récente : l'absence d'avions pilotables pour faire du SEAD (le Su-25T est sous équipé pour menacer une batterie Patriot PAC2) rend toutes tentatives suicidaires.
> 
> Cette mission pourrait sans doute être confiée à l'IA si elle n'était pas incapable. Régulièrement elle échoue à mener à bien la moindre mission.
> 
> La modélisation de l'AA est absolument catastrophique donc exit les missions réalistes avec des chasseurs purs. Reste le CAS, DCS est correcte pour faire du CAS.


Je ne pensais pas que l'éditeur était à ce point à la traine :/

----------


## Flappie

C'est pas tant l'éditeur qui est à la traîne (sauf pour les bâtiments), c'est qu'il manque un paquet d'unités. J'ai monté une campagne pour MiG-15Bis, et j'ai dû affronter quelques anachronismes pour mener le projet à bien (dont l'usage du SA-3 à défaut du SA-2, comme le dit Bacab). Sans compter les Mi-8 qui décorent certaines bases... et qui n'existaient pas en 1960.  ::(: 

Je viens de trouver un super topic qui parle d'anachronismes sur la map Normandie. Y'a du boulot !

----------


## war-p

> Je continue à pratiquer le mirage (et un peu le viggen). Après avoir essayé quasi tous les armements, je me dis quand même une chose. Le A10 est quand même une sacrée arme de destruction massive! 
> La diversité d'armes, la capacité d'emporte et la précision surclasse clairement tout le monde en A/G.
> 
> Après je sais qu'ils n'ont pas forcement le même rôle mais quand je vois la galère pour cibler et faire une frappe précise au mirage, je me demande comment font nos pilotes pour ne pas taper une fois sur deux à côté. Ou alors je suis simplement mauvais ce qui n'est pas exclu!


L'emport du joueur moyen de A10 dans dcs est complètement irréaliste... D'ailleurs ça me fait marrer quand je vois comment lui et le ka50 sont utilisés dans dcs... 
Et sinon bacab, patience pour faire du sead, le f18 arrive  :Bave: 
Sinon, ouais c'est clair qu'a part faire du strike contre des véhicules, on peut pas faire grand chose dans ce domaine  ::(:

----------


## Bacab

> Tu peux le faire, en contournant cette limitation, somme toute très bête : place un piéton collé au bâtiment. Si la bombe fait mouche, il meure, et là tu peux déclencher un trigger. Vivement qu'ED permette le trigger sur destruction des bâtiments...


Mais impossible de mettre le piéton sur un pont (ou un bateau sur un fleuve :D). Et ça reste du bricolage, c'est pas vraiment génial.

Oui le F/A-18 arrive...

en BETA  :Gerbe:

----------


## Flappie

> Mais impossible de mettre le piéton sur un pont


Autre solution un tout petit peu moins fiable : tu crées un petit cercle de détection autour du bâtiment ou du pont à détruire, et tu détectes les bombes ou missiles qui y passent. Hélas, et là c'est un gros défaut de l'éditeur, toutes les ogives ne sont pas répertoriées dans la liste de choix (et on doit en spécifier un absolument...). Le problème de cette solution, c'est que si la bombe survole la cible sans la toucher, c'est compté bon.

Pour le piéton sur le pont, ça peut fonctionner, là encore par la ruse : tu le fais spwaner à côté du pont avec pour ordre de passer sur l'autre rive. Et après quelques secondes de parcours, tu le fais s'arrêter (GROUP AI OFF).





C'est loin, chef !


J'arrive, chef !


J'arrête, chef, c'est trop dur, je pose mon cerveau.





Pour placer les navires sur les rivières, par contre, je ne connais aucun contournement.

Si seulement 1C et ED pouvaient fusionner ! Il y aurait un grand partage des technos et des connaissances, des maps compatibles sur les 2 simus, 1C s'occuperait de la WW1/WW2 et ED du reste. Je rêve. _EDIT: En même temps, il n'y aurait plus de saine concurrence..._

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 BOK JDD N° 172: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=198766

Avec simplement des images du Cockpit de l'A-20 B en développement...

----------


## Malakit

Je suis en train de m'amuser avec l'éditeur de mission  vous avez des conseils ou tuto (en français si possible) pour faire des trucs sympa?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je suis en train de m'amuser avec l'éditeur de mission  vous avez des conseils ou tuto (en français si possible) pour faire des trucs sympa?


Oui, ouvrir et décortiquer les missions que tu as appréciées, ou celles un peu complexes, pour analyser et reproduire les arrangements ou mécanismes que tu souhaites.
Après on pourra aussi voir en live sur TS un de ces soirs.

----------


## Flappie

Je peux te passer mes missions si tu veux creuser les scripts mis en place.
Pour commencer, je te copie-colle des astuces compilées sur le forum des Autruches par partizan et moi-même :

0. On planifie avant d'écrire la mission, si possible avec un joli plan des forces en présence.
1. Au début, y aller mollo avec l'intelligence des chasseurs IA (réglage _Good_) et les priver de missiles trop bons genre 27ET, ou mettre de vieux avions (Mig 23, F-4, F-5...).
2. Donner l'action "Supériorité aérienne" aux chasseurs IA une fois qu'ils atteignent la zone, comme ça il se débrouillent sans que vous leur affectiez de cibles.
3. Pour des canons AA, préférer les Shilka, qui sont -certes- plus dangereuses, mais plus facilement détectables par le radar des avions (mais pas par les hélicos, hélas).
4. Y aller mollo sur les MANPADS (Stinger / Igla), les Strela et sur les Tunguska. Mettre les Strela dans des convois mobiles : ils seront plus facilement visibles et leur convoi aussi, et la mission en sera facilitée.
5. Opposer systématiquement des unités alliées en face des colonnes ennemies pour marquer rapidement le front avec des épaves fumantes. Ca fait un excellent point de repère pour les copains.
6. Pour ajouter un FAC,  placer un Humvee au sol, de sorte qu'il ait un visuel sur l'ennemi, et le passer "invisible" et "immortel".
7. Pour ajouter un AFAC, placer un drone en orbite au-dessus du terrain, et le passer "invisible" et "immortel".
8. Ajouter un AWACS pour la chasse, et le passer "invisible" et "immortel".
9. Pour des missions SEAD pas trop dures (pour ceux qui débutent), ne placer que des "oreilles" sans leurs "dents" (ex: EWR, ou encore Buk SA-11 SR - sensor).
10. Décrire les waypoints 'FENCE IN, TG1, TG2, FENCE OUT...' (on les lit au moins sur la carte Ctrl+K, et parfois aussi à bord, comme dans l'A-10C).
11. Utiliser le Bullseye pour référencer des cibles ou un front.
12. Donner des objectifs précis ("péter un pont/avant-poste/whatever au wp 2").
13. Placer un wp de "rendez-vous" avant les wp consacrés aux cibles.
14. Ne pas oublier de placer du refuel/rearm sur les FARP des hélicos (chez les ricains, un camion de transport MT818 et un camion de refuel, chez les russes, un Ual 375 et un camion de refuel).
15. Mettre des images de 960px par 800px dans l'éditeur de mission (sinon, c'est tout déformé une fois en jeu).
16. Les points d'action (ex: Search and Destroy) ne doivent pas être éloignés du waypoint qui leur est affecté, sinon l'IA ne trouve rien et passe son chemin.


Déclencher un évènement parmi 4 au hasard :

Mission Start > > FLAG SET RANDOM VALUE 2,1,4
Once > Flag2 EQUAL TO 1 > Activate Groups 1
Once > Flag2 EQUAL TO 2 > Activate Groups 2
Once > Flag2 EQUAL TO 3 > Activate Groups 3
Once > Flag2 EQUAL TO 4 > Activate Groups 4

----------


## Malakit

Merci bien!




> Je peux te passer mes missions si tu veux creuser les scripts mis en place.


J'en ai trouver sur le ts des boulet, je pense que j'ai déjà de quoi faire!

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Pour commencer, je te copie-colle des astuces compilées sur le* forum des Autruches* par partizan et moi-même :


Je connaissais le "forum des canards", le "TS des boulets" (de réputation)... et il y a maintenant le "forum des Autruches"!  ::P:

----------


## ze_droopy

et même le TS des Autruches!  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> Je connaissais le "forum des canards", le "TS des boulets" (de réputation)... et il y a maintenant le "forum des Autruches"!


Vi, ça se passe par là. Promis, y'en a pas d'autres... pour l'instant.  ::trollface::

----------


## papagueff

Salut les copains,je suis de retour. ça joue ce soir ou demain ?

----------


## Malakit

Pas moi, pas en état ce soir... ::zzz::

----------


## Flappie

Moi, peut-être. Surtout si on a une mission toute prête... ou si vous voulez bien voler sur BlueFlag Nevada.

----------


## papagueff

> Moi, peut-être. Surtout si on a une mission toute prête... ou si vous voulez bien voler sur BlueFlag Nevada.


je veux bien essayer blue flag mais faudra me donner quelques conseils pour me connecter, choisir son camp en espérant que ça parle français.

----------


## Flappie

> en espérant que ça parle français.


 ::XD:: 
Aux heures creuses, ouais.
Mais tu n'es pas obligé de parler avec les autres : je peux me mettre sur Simple Radio et te faire la traduction. Tu as bien la map Nevada, par contre ?

----------


## Flappie

Pour ceux qui veulent, BlueFlag étant fermé, on s'est rabattus sur une missiopn de 2014 qui se passe dans le Caucase. Pas de Mirage, ni de Viggen, mais y'a plein d'autres trucs.

----------


## Genchou

Et sinon qui se sent chaud pour BMS ? Maintenant qu'un launcher custom qui permet de configurer ses raccourcis et axes de manière civilisée a été développé, plus personne n'a d'excuse pour passer à côté du bouzin !  ::): 

Pour l'instant je potasse la doc (plutôt bien écrite et organisée d'ailleurs) et je teste tout seul, mais ce serait chouette de faire ça à plusieurs.

----------


## Flappie

Bouge pas, je checke.
Non, désolé, c'est toujours aussi laid.



 ::trollface::

----------


## Genchou

> Bouge pas, je checke.
> Non, désolé, c'est toujours aussi laid.


C'est pas comme si DCS était véritablement beaucoup plus beau.

----------


## Flappie

::XD::  C'est pas de la graisse pour Warthog que tu aurais dû acheter, c'est ça :




Bon, j'arrête de troller sinon je vais me faire tirer les oreilles.

----------


## Genchou

Bah je suis sérieux. A part pour les lumières et le ciel, DCS est pas bien au dessus de BMS. Le Caucase est d'un autre âge, il reste plein de modèles antédiluviens (genre le Tu-95), les explosions sont pas mieux, les nuages idem, ...

Sans compter les limitations du moteur pour certains trucs basiques : impossible d'avoir un FLIR fonctionnel, pas de radar A-G, pas de wing-vapor, modélisation de météo quasi inexistante.

Visuellement BMS parait effectivement plus limité, mais dès qu'on regarde un peu en détail, le paquet global offre un bien meilleur environnement de simulation. Et c'est sans rentrer dans les considérations sur la campagne dynamique, l'ATC un tant soit peu réaliste, le comportement logique des missiles, etc.

Edit : J'aime bien DCS hein, mais faut pas s'voiler la face, à part les meshes des avions pilotables, les lumières et certains effets de fumée (missiles, wingtip vortices, ...), le matériau de base montre fort son âge.  ::):

----------


## DHP

Euh.. Sans vouloir trop rentrer dans les détails comme ceux que tu cites (FLIR, radar A-G, wing-vapor, modélisation de météo). J’ai déjà regarder des images de DCS ou il faut prendre du recul et se poser la question : C'est une photo ou un jeu vidéo ? Alors que sur BMS je n’ai JAMAIS eu ce ressenti sur une image BMS, c'est flagrant que tu es sur un jeu vidéo qui à pris de l'âge.

----------


## partizan

t'as pas NTTR Genchou ?

----------


## Tugais

Difficile de nier que DCS est plus beau, des changements et des améliorations étant apportés au compte goutte par l’éditeur, mais je rejoins Genchou sur la cohérence globale de la simulation de l’environnement bien plus poussée sur BMS.

Autant on peut passer l’éponge (difficilement) sur l’absence de campagne dynamique, autant les autres éléments déjà cités devraient être dans le jeu depuis belle lurette. Le paradoxe étant que DCS est développé par un éditeur et une équipe de dev professionnels alors que BMS l’est par des bénévoles.

Croisons les doigts, dans quelques années nous aurons peut-être des améliorations de ce côté-là. J’aimerais vraiment que Eagle Dynamics ai de la concurrence de la part d’un autre studio, nous ne pourrions être que gagnants dans l’affaire.

----------


## Bacab

> Bah je suis sérieux. A part pour les lumières et le ciel, DCS est pas bien au dessus de BMS. Le Caucase est d'un autre âge, il reste plein de modèles antédiluviens (genre le Tu-95), les explosions sont pas mieux, les nuages idem, ...
> 
> Sans compter les limitations du moteur pour certains trucs basiques : impossible d'avoir un FLIR fonctionnel, pas de radar A-G, pas de wing-vapor, modélisation de météo quasi inexistante.
> 
> Visuellement BMS parait effectivement plus limité, mais dès qu'on regarde un peu en détail, le paquet global offre un bien meilleur environnement de simulation. Et c'est sans rentrer dans les considérations sur la campagne dynamique, l'ATC un tant soit peu réaliste, le comportement logique des missiles, etc.
> 
> Edit : J'aime bien DCS hein, mais faut pas s'voiler la face, à part les meshes des avions pilotables, les lumières et certains effets de fumée (missiles, wingtip vortices, ...), le matériau de base montre fort son âge.


Si tu as besoin de quoi que ce soit n'hésites pas à demander. J'ai raccroché mes joysticks il y a quelques semaines pour un temps indéterminé (je n'arrive pas à me mettre à DCS et j'ai l'impression, à voler 10 h par semaine sur BMS depuis 5 ans, d'avoir fait le tour du F-16) donc je risque de ne pas être dispo pour voler mais niveau boutonique/avionique... je suis normalement au top  ::):

----------


## Genchou

> Si tu as besoin de quoi que ce soit n'hésites pas à demander. J'ai raccroché mes joysticks il y a quelques semaines pour un temps indéterminé (je n'arrive pas à me mettre à DCS et j'ai l'impression, à voler 10 h par semaine sur BMS depuis 5 ans, d'avoir fait le tour du F-16) donc je risque de ne pas être dispo pour voler mais niveau boutonique/avionique... je suis normalement au top


Cool, je te pingerai si j'ai des questions. Pour l'instant je suis plongé dans la doc et les instructions des missions d'entraînement. C'est plutôt complet et j'avance pas mal !  ::): 
Je crois que je vais avoir du mal à revenir sur DCS. Rien que l'ATC c'est trop bien, venant de DCS et n'ayant jamais fait de simu civile, je suis assez dérouté.

Sinon pour répondre à DHP et Partizan : je nie pas que DCS est plus joli, mais faut quand même pas exagérer la 1.5 est affreuse. Si on oublie les modèles des avions (pour ceux qui sont à jour) et les beaux effets de fumée et de lumière, le reste est dégueu. Avec l'open beta sur NTTR c'est vachement mieux oui. Mais cette map ne m'intéresse pas. Donc je considérerai DCS joli (à priori) quand la version 2.5 tant attendue sera déployée. Mais connaissant le rythme de développement _effréné_ de la team ED ...

----------


## DHP

DCS, 1.5 vs 2.5

----------


## Sigps220

C'est con mais je préfère la texture de la piste de la 1.5, même si je la trouve un poil trop claire à mon goût. Le croisement de piste rend étrange sur la version 2.5. Pour le reste, 2.5 met la barre très haut en terme de représentation graphique.

----------


## Flappie

Effectivement, on voit une coupure au niveau de la trace des pneus. C'est pas super joli, mais je préfère tout de même la nouvelle texture. Par contre, est-ce qu'on les verra d'aussi loin que les anciennes ? Pas sûr...

Je me pose une question sur les barrières autour de la base : c'est plus réaliste, certes, mais il faudrait que celles-ci soient destructibles pour laisser passer les chars lourds. J'espère qu'ils vont prendre cet aspect en compte... sinon dans un scénario d'invasion, les chars feront le tour, comme tout le monde !  ::):

----------


## DHP

Je vois ce que vous voulez dire. C'est comme si il avait intégrer une piste sur une autre, alors que le centre est censé servir au deux on à cette impression de "coupure".

----------


## Sigps220

Exactement, du coup la version 1.5 qui montrait une piste toute neuve sans marque de pneus/usure n'a pas de démarcation et s'intègre mieux. Visiblement la 2.5 plaque deux textures de pistes pour une piste en croisement et donc les marques d'usure ressortent. L'idéal serait d'avoir une texture différente pour ce type de piste et pas deux textures collées l'une sur l'autre.

----------


## partizan

Sur la 1.5, ça se voit moins mais le placage des 2 textures c'est déjà le cas.

----------


## Flappie

> Sur la 1.5, ça se voit moins mais le placage des 2 textures c'est déjà le cas.


Je confirme, c'est juste que ça saute moins aux yeux.

Il y a certainement moyen d'améliorer les choses sur la 2.5, mais ça implique de faire des textures spécifiques pour chaque base (puisque la texture au niveau du croisement dépend complètement de l'angle séparant les deux pistes).

----------


## Sigps220

> Je confirme, c'est juste que ça saute moins aux yeux.
> 
> Il y a certainement moyen d'améliorer les choses sur la 2.5, mais ça implique de faire des textures spécifiques pour chaque base (puisque la texture au niveau du croisement dépend complètement de l'angle séparant les deux pistes).


Ca impose au pire d'avoir une texture par base, pour ED ça ne doit pas représenter un boulot énorme. Evidemment si tu le fais en mod ça risque de coincer, surtout si le jeu n'accepte qu'une seule texture de piste. 
Les pistes croisées ça concerne beaucoup de base ?

----------


## Flappie

Après recherche, parmi les bases opérationnelles, je ne trouve que Sochi-Adler.
Dans les bases fermées, à part celle qu'on voit ci-dessus (Kobuleti), je n'en vois pas d'autres...

Tu as raison, ça ne concerne que deux bases !  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, pendant que je fouille dans mes screens DCS, je voulais poster celui-ci qui vaut son pesant de cacahuètes : Genchou qui épingle un Hind par derrière au canon.

_Boom! Headshot._

----------


## Tugais

Salut tout le monde,

J’ai découvert pendant le weekend un petit nouveau, ou presque. Il s’agit de Combat Air Patrol 2 (pas si nouveau donc, je n’avais jamais entendu parler de ce jeu, les retours sur le premier sont très moyens).

Le jeu est actuellement en _early access_ sur Steam et vendu pour 30€. D’un point de vue complexité il semble se situer sur le créneau _Flamings Cliffs 3_ de Eagle Dynamics - systèmes plus ou moins avancés mais dans un cockpit non cliquable - pour le moment, c’est prévu dans une MAJ à venir.

Combat Air Patrol 2 vous place aux commandes d’un AV-8B II Où vous volerez dans plusieurs environnements contemporains. Le jeu propose trois cartes :

Yuma, Arizona - Camp d’entrainement de l’USMCHawai - Camp d’entrainementDétroit d’Hormuz - Déploiement opérationnel

Du peu que j’ai pu en voir sur différentes chaînes Youtube, le rendu des terrains est bien réalisé, avec un nombre important d’objets au sol permettant de reconnaître aisément sa localisation pour un vol à vue. La météo semble elle aussi être au point d’ailleurs, c’est toujours plus sympa pour renforcer l’immersion.

Le plus aguicheur et ce qui a surtout retenu mon attention est la mise à disposition d’une campagne dynamique qui sera jouable en solo ou en multijoueurs. Je ne vais pas m’étendre d’avantage et laisser un lien vers une vidéo Youtube qui a été publiée il y a quelques jours et qui fait le point sur l’état d’avancement du jeu. Il ne s’agit pas d’une vidéo promotionnelle mais d’une personne ayant une chaîne Youtube dédiée à la simulation de vol.

----------


## Bopnc

Les retours sur ce topic étaient pas terribles, si je me souviens bien. Je continue à le surveiller, mais c'est surtout parce qu'il me fait terriblement penser à AV-8B : Harrier Assault, le jeu qui a marqué mon enfance avec sa super campagne dynamique couplée au simulateur.

----------


## Genchou

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> J’ai découvert pendant le weekend un petit nouveau, ou presque. Il s’agit de Combat Air Patrol 2 (pas si nouveau donc, je n’avais jamais entendu parler de ce jeu, les retours sur le premier sont très moyens).
> 
> Le jeu est actuellement en _early access_ sur Steam et vendu pour 30€. D’un point de vue complexité il semble se situer sur le créneau _Flamings Cliffs 3_ de Eagle Dynamics - systèmes plus ou moins avancés mais dans un cockpit non cliquable - pour le moment, c’est prévu dans une MAJ à venir.
> 
> Combat Air Patrol 2 vous place aux commandes d’un AV-8B II Où vous volerez dans plusieurs environnements contemporains. Le jeu propose trois cartes :
> 
> Yuma, Arizona - Camp d’entrainement de l’USMCHawai - Camp d’entrainementDétroit d’Hormuz - Déploiement opérationnel
> ...


Ptain le trackir pas centré dans la vidéo ça m'irrite.  :^_^:  J'arrive pas à faire attention à ce qu'il dit.

Mais sinon oui apparemment les retours étaient pas jouasses, mais je ne sais plus pourquoi.

Edit : ah c'est la vue d'un oeil sur un casque de VR on dirait. Ceci explique cela.

----------


## Tugais

Il s'agissait de retour sur cette deuxième mouture ?

Si quelqu'un l'ayant essayé il y a plusieurs mois trouvait le courage de le relancer ce serait top. Les vidéos les plus récentes que j'ai vu sur le sujet semblent mettre en avant que le projet a bien avancé dernièrement et qu'il s'agit d'une simu _midcore_ prometteuse. J'ai un parti pris évident, du mud avec une campagne dynamique (potentiellement à plusieurs)  ::love::

----------


## Bacab

> du mud avec une campagne dynamique (potentiellement à plusieurs)


On parle de BMS la  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai un parti pris évident, du mud avec une campagne dynamique (potentiellement à plusieurs)


Cela dit, le testeur précise bien que cette partie n'est encore que couchée sur le papier.
En tout cas, ça fait plaisir de voir arriver un concurrent potentiel.

----------


## Flappie

Pour tous ceux qui en ont marre de tirer sur des MiG et autre Sukhoi sur DCS, j'ai une bonne nouvelle pour vous : un dév tiers, Deka, va publier un pack armée chinoise IA (2 avions, des destroyers, et des missiles). Apparemment, ce serait *gratuit*.

En parlant de gratuité, le A4-E de Hoggit avance bien. Le cockpit s'habille progressivement de textures PBR (système de textures implémenté sur l'alpha, qui permet notamment une imitation parfaite des surfaces métalliques).

----------


## DHP

Le A4-E seras gratuit ?

----------


## partizan

Oui, tout Free

----------


## Flappie

Ce qui ne sera pas le cas d'un autre mod "pro" de la communauté : l'A-1H Skyraider, qui est -lui- encore très loin d'être complet, mais sera payant.

----------


## war-p

> Oui, tout Free


Le cockpit est clickable mar contre le modèle de vol reste simple.

----------


## papagueff

Du monde pour voler ce soir ? Je vois ce que j'ai à vous proposer cet après midi.

----------


## Malakit

> Du monde pour voler ce soir ? Je vois ce que j'ai à vous proposer cet après midi.


Je pense que je peux en être!

----------


## Flappie

Et moi donc. Viggen ou Su-25"à" si possible.

----------


## Malakit

Plutôt en a10 moi, je suis encore un peu vert pour le viggen et le m2000

----------


## Flappie

Comme tu veux, mais je veux bien te coacher en Viggen pendant la mission.

----------


## Malakit

Nan je préfère pas, faut que je rebosse un peu en solo. Au moins histoire de me souvenir de mon mapping. Donc présent en A10c à 21h!

----------


## papagueff

Salut à tous,
Pour ce soir je vous propose une mission de Nicolas qui date "opération printemps noir" ( dans le gestionnaire de fichier de TS).
Pas de Viggen mais du SU 25, Su 25T,A10c, SU27 et Mig 21. Selon le nombre faudra mettre les appareils en clients ou en IA.
A tout à l'heure les amis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ha j'oubliais,depuis ma dernière mise à jour, DCS ne m'ouvre plus la liste des missions, ça charge pendants des heures et toujours rien. Par contre j'ai accés à la liste des serveurs multijoueurs sans problème.
J'ai fais une réparation de DCS, redémarré mon PC mais sans succès. Si vous avez une solution je suis preneur. Merci

----------


## Flappie

Impec' pour ce soir.  ::):  Je me pointerai sûrement vers 21h15.

Pour ton problème, il faudrait voir dans quel dossier ton jeu cherche les missions. Fastoche : édite le fichier *C:\Users\***\Saved Games\DCS\Config\serverSettings.lua* et regarde ce que tu as ici :



> ["missionList"] = 
>     {
>         [1] = "E:\\JEUX\\Missions DCS\\Multiplayer\\CPC_19mars_Save_Kislovodsk_suite  _Ka50-Su25-A10-F15-MiG29.miz",
>     }, -- end of ["missionList"]


Tu peux modifier ce chemin toi-même tant que le jeu n'est pas lancé. Essaye de mettre un autre chemin qui fonctionne et dis-nous si ça déconne toujours.

----------


## Flappie

Alors je sais, je vante encore DCS pour ses seuls graphismes, mais franchement, il est pas beau le joystick du futur module F-14 ?

----------


## Vitalferox

Effectivement il a de la gueule !

----------


## Tugais

> On parle de BMS la


C'est vrai que je pourrais largement trouver mon compte sur Falcon de ce côté-là. J'ai arrêté il y a bien longtemps, il faudrait que je me rende sur GOG pour acheter une version de F4 qui me permette d'installer BMS, j'imagine que le site ne le vend pas bien chère qui plus est. J'ai peur de replonger dans F4, il demande bien plus d'investissement que DCS mine de rien  ::unsure::

----------


## war-p

> Alors je sais, je vante encore DCS pour ses seuls graphismes, mais franchement, il est pas beau le joystick du futur module F-14 ?
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/10/04/75a...4069815f4c.jpg


Je suis certain qu'il y a bien plus de polygones là que sur certains avions dans dcs  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> C'est vrai que je pourrais largement trouver mon compte sur Falcon de ce côté-là. J'ai arrêté il y a bien longtemps, il faudrait que je me rende sur GOG pour acheter une version de F4 qui me permette d'installer BMS, j'imagine que le site ne le vend pas bien chère qui plus est. J'ai peur de replonger dans F4, il demande bien plus d'investissement que DCS mine de rien


8,49 €, pas cher en effet !

@war-p : tu parlais l'autre jour du Tu-95, je pense qu'il a effectivement beaucoup moins de polygones que ce stick de F-14 !  ::XD::

----------


## war-p

> 8,49 €, pas cher en effet !
> 
> @war-p : tu parlais l'autre jour du Tu-95, je pense qu'il a effectivement beaucoup moins de polygones que ce stick de F-14 !


Bah tu prends le f4 phantom, tu pleures aussi  ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

> Bah tu prends le f4 phantom, tu pleures aussi


Oui, mais pour le Phantom, ça devrait "bientôt"* s'arranger...   ::trollface:: 




*cf. *Valve Time*

----------


## papagueff

> Impec' pour ce soir.  Je me pointerai sûrement vers 21h15.
> 
> Pour ton problème, il faudrait voir dans quel dossier ton jeu cherche les missions. Fastoche : édite le fichier *C:\Users\***\Saved Games\DCS\Config\serverSettings.lua* et regarde ce que tu as ici :
> 
> 
> Tu peux modifier ce chemin toi-même tant que le jeu n'est pas lancé. Essaye de mettre un autre chemin qui fonctionne et dis-nous si ça déconne toujours.


Merci chaleureusement, Flappie pour le coup de main à résoudre mon problème.

----------


## Flappie

*DCS News*

Du nouveau à venir très prochainement pour la Gazelle sur la 1.5.7, dont une nouvelle fonctionnalité :




> **********
> 06/10/2017
> **********
> 1.5.7 version only
> - Corrected missions 1 and 10 of the gazelle campaign, both English and French versions
> For all game versions
> - Corrected Auto-Hover
> - Corrected Vortex effect
> - Corrected damaged Horizontal Stabilizer effect
> ...



Et voici de très jolis artworks du pilote du Viggen qui n'est pas encore implémenté. Attention : on dirait que ça tease, puisque les cartes qu'il porte sur ses cuisses représentent des régions suédoises relativement proches l'une de l'autre : Nörrkoping et Mellerud.


Enfin, le cockpit du BO-105 s'offre de nouvelles textures PBR (pour DCS 2.x), et Oliver va bientôt pouvoir cuisiner Rainer Wilke, qui fait des acrobaties avec l'appareil au sein de la team Red Bull.

----------


## Tugais

Les cartes sur les cuisses du pilote du Viggen sont une bonne nouvelle, ce théâtre d'opération qui avait déjà été sous-entendu par Heatblur il y a quelques mois est rafraîchissant ( ::trollface:: ) je trouve. Ce serait la première fois que je volerais virtuellement dans ce coin du monde et rien que ça, ça en fait un théâtre qu'il me tarde de découvrir.

----------


## papagueff

salut à tous,
Pour Mardi 10/10 à 21h,mission "destructions usines et dépôts". Appareils disponibles:
4 x A10c
2 x SU25t 
4 x F15
4 x SU27
Venez nombreux,c'est une mission qui se fait au minimum à 4; 6 ou 8 serait idéal.

Pour Flappie; la mission est dans l' explorateur de fichiers de TS, vois si tu peux ajouter des Viggens à la place des F15 ou des Su 27.

----------


## Flappie

Ça marche, merci.  ::):

----------


## Malakit

> salut à tous,
> Pour Mardi 10/10 à 21h,mission "destructions usines et dépôts". Appareils disponibles:
> 4 x A10c
> 2 x SU25t 
> 4 x F15
> 4 x SU27
> Venez nombreux,c'est une mission qui se fait au minimum à 4; 6 ou 8 serait idéal.
> 
> Pour Flappie; la mission est dans l' explorateur de fichiers de TS, vois si tu peux ajouter des Viggens à la place des F15 ou des Su 27.


Si tout va bien présent en A10!

----------


## Chaussette

> Les cartes sur les cuisses du pilote du Viggen sont une bonne nouvelle, ce théâtre d'opération qui avait déjà été sous-entendu par Heatblur il y a quelques mois est rafraîchissant () je trouve. Ce serait la première fois que je volerais virtuellement dans ce coin du monde et rien que ça, ça en fait un théâtre qu'il me tarde de découvrir.


Si tu veux il y a un excellent simulateur de vol (au niveau sensations) qui offre un théâtre d'opérations très proche : A10 - Attack!
La scène est dans un carré dont la diagonale couvre un peu plus que Hambourg / Copenhague.

----------


## Tugais

> Si tu veux il y a un excellent simulateur de vol (au niveau sensations) qui offre un théâtre d'opérations très proche : A10 - Attack!
> La scène est dans un carré dont la diagonale couvre un peu plus que Hambourg / Copenhague.


Je viens de jeter un oeil, je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce titre auparavant - il y avait un paquet de simulateurs à l'époque contrairement à aujourd'hui (et puis, je n'avais pas de mac à l'époque qui plus est). Merci pour le petit côté nostalgique, je suis retombé du coup sur des vidéos de US Navy Fighters & co que j'avais pas mal rossé. En attendant, je vais patiemment attendre la sortie du théâtre Nordique, avec un peu de chance ils le vendront séparément. D'ailleurs, sait-on comment ils comptent le distribuer ? Les possesseurs de Viggen l'auront-ils gratuitement et le vendront-ils ensuite en pack avec l'appareil uniquement, à moins qu'ils ne décident de le vendre en _stand alone_ ?

----------


## Flappie

À l'époque, il était question de livrer la map avec l'appareil. Depuis, la Map se faisant attendre, je pense qu'elle sera payante pour tout le monde.

----------


## k4ngoo

> salut à tous,
> Pour Mardi 10/10 à 21h,mission "destructions usines et dépôts". Appareils disponibles:
> 4 x A10c
> 2 x SU25t 
> 4 x F15
> 4 x SU27
> Venez nombreux,c'est une mission qui se fait au minimum à 4; 6 ou 8 serait idéal.
> 
> Pour Flappie; la mission est dans l' explorateur de fichiers de TS, vois si tu peux ajouter des Viggens à la place des F15 ou des Su 27.


Dispo en A10 si Malakit veut bien me faire quelques rappels sur l'armement : je suis encore un débutant.

----------


## SergeyevK

> Je viens de jeter un oeil, je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce titre auparavant - il y avait un paquet de simulateurs à l'époque contrairement à aujourd'hui (et puis, je n'avais pas de mac à l'époque qui plus est). Merci pour le petit côté nostalgique, je suis retombé du coup sur des vidéos de US Navy Fighters & co que j'avais pas mal rossé. En attendant, je vais patiemment attendre la sortie du théâtre Nordique, avec un peu de chance ils le vendront séparément. D'ailleurs, sait-on comment ils comptent le distribuer ? Les possesseurs de Viggen l'auront-ils gratuitement et le vendront-ils ensuite en pack avec l'appareil uniquement, *à moins qu'ils ne décident de le vendre en stand alone ?*


Oui, ce sera certainement vendu en standalone.

----------


## Malakit

> Dispo en A10 si Malakit veut bien me faire quelques rappels sur l'armement : je suis encore un débutant.


Pas de problème. Mais je suis encore au stade amateur, j'aurai peut être pas réponse à tous.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Dispo en A10 si Malakit veut bien me faire quelques rappels sur l'armement : je suis encore un débutant.


Fais-moi confiance, si tu te retrouves bloqué devant les MFCD de l'A-10C, fais comme moi : 3 x _Ctrl-E_ et tous tes soucis s'envolent, si je puis dire.

----------


## k4ngoo

> Pas de problème. Mais je suis encore au stade amateur, j'aurai peut être pas réponse à tous.


Ok super ! A deux, on devrait pouvoir s'en sortir. Je garde le guide de Chuck pas loin  ::): 

P.S. Merci Flappie, ça me rappelle les discutions sur IRC où on conseillait à un noob de faire ALT-F4.

----------


## Flappie

> P.S. Merci Flappie, ça me rappelle les discutions sur IRC où on conseillait à un noob de faire ALT-F4.


Ou encore "F10 for grenade" dans Counterstrike.  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

J'ai passé une très bonne soirée hier, à voler en Su-25T au-dessus de groupes SAM hostiles qui se "réveillaient" sur script. Ce fut intense !  ::): 
Il faut vraiment que je me mette à MOOSE pour écrire mes missions, car il donne vie aux SAM parait-il (les SAM coupent leurs émissions radars quand ils sont lockés ; bref, ils ont un instinct de survie, quoi).

----------


## k4ngoo

Je confirme : la soirée d'hier était top !
Sur A10, c'était plus tranquille, en mode camion à bombe (grâce au boulot des SU25-T). J'ai pu réviser mon CCRP (Merci Malakit)  ::):

----------


## Flappie

D'après ce que je comprends du dernier post Facebook de Heatblur, un stick pour F-14 va voir le jour chez VKB (probablement compatible pour le Thrustmaster Warthog puisque VKB l'a déjà fait par le passé). Certains parlent même d'un *HOTAS* F-14 et Heatblur ne dément pas...

Quand j'y pense, VKB prépare aussi un throttle pour warbirds, mais avec manche interchangeable. Il se pourrait donc bien qu'il s'agisse d'un HOTAS complet pour F-14. Si c'est bien ça, c'est un joli coup de VKB qui coifferait Thrustmaster sur le poteau en se faisant massivement connaître auprès de la clientèle non russe.

----------


## Tugais

Trop de périphériques qui sortent dans les 18 mois à venir. C’était une traversée du désert depuis la sortie du Warthog et voilà que les annonces de sticks et de throttles se mettent à pleuvoir.

Le choix risque d’être bien compliqué pour ceux qui vont se lancer dans les mois à venir. Cela dit, je trouve ça encourageant pour la suite, si ils sont prêts à sortir du hardware c’est qu’il y a une clientèle pour l’acheter.

----------


## Flappie

> Cela dit, je trouve ça encourageant pour la suite, si ils sont prêts à sortir du hardware c’est qu’il y a une clientèle pour l’acheter.


Ouaip. Et peut-être même qu'un jour, Logitech proposera un nouvel HOTAS... Un aussi bien que le Warthog, mais avec retour de force...  :Bave: 

EDIT: Pour le throttle de F-14, c'est pas encore décidé.

----------


## Tugais

> Ouaip. Et peut-être même qu'un jour, Logitech proposera un nouvel HOTAS... Un aussi bien que le Warthog, mais avec retour de force...


Pas sûr que ça arrive, les brevets sont détenus par un patent troll, c'est d'ailleurs ce qui a conduit à la disparition des joysticks FFB après que Microsoft ai du payer une somme rondelette en 2002. Pas sûr que la taille du marché soit assez importante pour justifier de payer des droits d'utilisation irréalistes au détenteur des droits. Cela dit, il me semble que le brevet expire bientôt, je ne sais pas comment cela fonctionne du coup, est-ce que la boîte pourra de nouveau réclamer l'exclusivité des droits et empêcher de nouveau quiconque de se lancer sur le créneau ?

----------


## Flappie

C'est marrant : alors que je cherchais des infos sur ton histoire (dont j'ignorais tout !), je vois qu'un "ingénieur" d'_Immersion_ -la boîte en question- a lancé en mai dernier une discussion sur la wiki anglaise pour demander le retrait des mots "patent troll" de l'article présentant sa boîte. Un contributeur lui a très sèchement répondu qu'Immersion méritait amplement ce sobriquet.  :^_^:

----------


## DHP

> D'après ce que je comprends du dernier post Facebook de Heatblur, un stick pour F-14 va voir le jour chez VKB (probablement compatible pour le Thrustmaster Warthog puisque VKB l'a déjà fait par le passé). Certains parlent même d'un *HOTAS* F-14 et Heatblur ne dément pas...
> 
> Quand j'y pense, VKB prépare aussi un throttle pour warbirds, mais avec manche interchangeable. Il se pourrait donc bien qu'il s'agisse d'un HOTAS complet pour F-14. Si c'est bien ça, c'est un joli coup de VKB qui coifferait Thrustmaster sur le poteau en se faisant massivement connaître auprès de la clientèle non russe.

----------


## Tugais

Affreusement vrai  ::sad::

----------


## DHP

Encore un tease pour le Harrier : https://media.giphy.com/media/3ohhwv...ObKg/giphy.gif

----------


## war-p

:ouaiouai:  Tant qu'ils n'auront pas fini le mirage...

----------


## Flappie

J'ai creusé le sujet amené par Tugais (merci encore  ::): ), et je suis tombé sur cet excellent article (en anglais) qui analyse l'économie d'Immersion, le fameux _troll patent_ qui n'en est pas tout à fait un (ils développent vraiment des technos haptiques, mais ils passent tout de même plus de temps en cour qu'au labo). L'article confirme que leurs plus vieux brevets vont bientôt expirer... ça pourrait inciter nos constructeurs à refaire vibrer nos manches.  ::trollface:: 


J'en profite pour vous annoncer que j'ai commencé à ressusciter les kwikwis avec l'aide de Dusty !  ::):  Voici le premier article terminé : http://www.zedroopy.net/temp/dokuwik..._et_palonniers (les autres articles sont encore à l'état de brouillons). N'hésitez pas à nous remonter vos remarques.

----------


## papagueff

> J'ai passé une très bonne soirée hier, à voler en Su-25T au-dessus de groupes SAM hostiles qui se "réveillaient" sur script. Ce fut intense ! 
> Il faut vraiment que je me mette à MOOSE pour écrire mes missions, car il donne vie aux SAM parait-il (les SAM coupent leurs émissions radars quand ils sont lockés ; bref, ils ont un instinct de survie, quoi).


Et moi, je me suis bien promené après un vol en formation très,très,très serrée,un peu trop même, le bout de mon aile gauche n'a pas aimée et mon moteur gauche également.
L'important c'est que tout le monde se soit amusé et c'est là l'essentiel.

----------


## Flappie

Oups, pardon, j'arrive.

----------


## DHP

Tout est à -50% sur le site de DCS en ce moment.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Tout est à -50% sur le site de DCS en ce moment.


Tout... sauf la Gazelle qui fait de la résistance!  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Ouais, comme d'hab.  ::):

----------


## Bacab

Bref, j'ai voulu faire une mission pour DCS.
J'ai conçu avec soin tous mes triggers. J'ai paramétré toutes les unités avec soin. J'ai ajouté des unités de défense anti-aérienne pour les deux camps, de composition identique à la réalité. J'ai testé. Aucune batterie sol air n'a engagé. J'ai perdu mon temps.

Bug report : les batteries SA-6, SA-3 et HAWK ne fonctionne plus sur la version stable. JOIE ET ALLEGRESSE  :haha:

----------


## Flappie

T'as pas de bol, j'avais jamais vu un tel bug depuis bien longtemps !
Attends simplement le prochain patch.  ::):  Ça devrait arriver bientôt. Je vois que la 2.1 est également concernée.

----------


## Tugais

> Bref, j'ai voulu faire une mission pour DCS.
> J'ai conçu avec soin tous mes triggers. J'ai paramétré toutes les unités avec soin. J'ai ajouté des unités de défense anti-aérienne pour les deux camps, de composition identique à la réalité. J'ai testé. Aucune batterie sol air n'a engagé. J'ai perdu mon temps.
> 
> Bug report : les batteries SA-6, SA-3 et HAWK ne fonctionne plus sur la version stable. JOIE ET ALLEGRESSE


C’est juste dingue  ::blink:: 

Je veux croire que la version 2.5 saura régler tous ces bugs ahurissants. Ils ne seront certainement pas tous réglés du jour au lendemain, mais n’avoir plus qu’une seule version facilitera certainement la vie de tout le monde et accélèrera le déploiement des patchs (allez, un patch hebdo ? Chiche ?)

Dis Bacab, un petit _sneak peek_ de ta mission préparée ?  ::rolleyes::  D’ailleurs partagez-vous vos missions sur une plateforme quelconque ? J’ai envie de craquer sur un appareil qui me permettrait de voler avec vous en profitant des soldes d’automne ; je me creuse les méninges pour savoir lequel adopter.

----------


## Bacab

> C’est juste dingue 
> 
> Je veux croire que la version 2.5 saura régler tous ces bugs ahurissants. Ils ne seront certainement pas tous réglés du jour au lendemain, mais n’avoir plus qu’une seule version facilitera certainement la vie de tout le monde et accélèrera le déploiement des patchs (allez, un patch hebdo ? Chiche ?)
> 
> Dis Bacab, un petit _sneak peek_ de ta mission préparée ?  D’ailleurs partagez-vous vos missions sur une plateforme quelconque ? J’ai envie de craquer sur un appareil qui me permettrait de voler avec vous en profitant des soldes d’automne ; je me creuse les méninges pour savoir lequel adopter.



Voila, il n'y a pas grand chose de compliqué dedans. C'est une offensive rouge sur les positions bleues à proximité de Tbilissi. La mission des bleus est de détruire les défenses anti-aériennes (chasseurs et SAM) des rouges, de fournir un support aux forces au sol et de striker dans la profondeur le GQG rouge. J'avais écris la mission en pensant aux canards c'est pourquoi elle s'inspire moins de la réalité que les missions que je fait d'ordinaire.

----------


## Flappie

> Dis Bacab, un petit _sneak peek_ de ta mission préparée ?  D’ailleurs partagez-vous vos missions sur une plateforme quelconque ? J’ai envie de craquer sur un appareil qui me permettrait de voler avec vous en profitant des soldes d’automne ; je me creuse les méninges pour savoir lequel adopter.


J'avais prévu de faire un LockOnFiles amélioré, mais je manque cruellement de temps. Donc je vais probablement héberger mes missions sur notre nouveau Wiki. Libre à vous d'ajouter vos missions dedans. Je vous tiens au jus.




> https://tof.cx/images/2017/10/15/49b...d14f3a6.md.jpgJ'avais écris la mission en pensant aux canards c'est pourquoi elle s'inspire moins de la réalité que les missions que je fait d'ordinaire.


N'hésite pas à faire "plus réel", je ne suis vraiment pas une référence à ce sujet, et le changement ne me dérange pas. Au contraire ! C'est pour ça que je souhaite me mettre aux scripts MOOSE.

----------


## Bacab

> J'avais prévu de faire un LockOnFiles amélioré, mais je manque cruellement de temps. Donc je vais probablement héberger mes missions sur notre nouveau Wiki. Libre à vous d'ajouter vos missions dedans. Je vous tiens au jus.
> 
> N'hésite pas à faire "plus réel", je ne suis vraiment pas une référence à ce sujet, et le changement ne me dérange pas. Au contraire ! C'est pour ça que je souhaite me mettre aux scripts MOOSE.


C'est pas facile de faire réaliste et fun. Ma plus grosse difficulté c'est d'équilibrer les forces : si je veux bien faire, n'importe quel offensive rouge après 1980 doit être accompagné d'un SA-11 et mine de rien aucun avion dans DCS n'a de véritable chance de succès face à ça (sauf à faire intervenir du SEAD IA en F/A-18C, je n'ai pas confiance dans les chances de survie d'un Su-25T). J'aimerais bien faire des scénarios plutôt typés 70' mais je manque d'appareils et d'objets de cette période (en plus ceux que j'ai sont buggés  ::P: ). Pf, c'est dure la vie.

----------


## papagueff

> Bref, j'ai voulu faire une mission pour DCS.
> J'ai conçu avec soin tous mes triggers. J'ai paramétré toutes les unités avec soin. J'ai ajouté des unités de défense anti-aérienne pour les deux camps, de composition identique à la réalité. J'ai testé. Aucune batterie sol air n'a engagé. J'ai perdu mon temps.
> 
> Bug report : les batteries SA-6, SA-3 et HAWK ne fonctionne plus sur la version stable. JOIE ET ALLEGRESSE


C'est encourageant... Moi qui veux m'y mettre a l'éditeur de missions et bien c'est pas gagné. Je galère déjà pour faire une mission toute simple anti marine; Ou j'ai trop de navires supers armés ou je n'arrive pas à trouver les appareils et les munitions nécessaires à ce type de mission. Bref, je persiste et je vais y arriver.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mission pour Mardi 17/10/2017. " Destructions usines et dépôts version 3" Même que la semaine dernière mais un peu plus hard. Appareils disponibles : A10c - F15c - M2000c - SU25t - SU17 - SU33. A vos joys ! Comme d'hab, Flappie si tu veux y jeter un œil, elle est dans le gestionnaire de fichiers de TS

----------


## Tugais

Flappie, le wiki est-il en accès libre ? Si oui, serait-il possible de partager son lien s’il-te-plaît ?

Lorsque je regarde des streams ou des vidéos sur Youtube, tout le monde semble voler en TBA ; l’absence de menaces à ces altitudes rend du coup les parties en ligne bien fadasses. Les serveurs tels qu’_Open Conflict_ ou _Blue Flag_ devraient peut-être intégrer des menaces sol-air au delà des seuls terrains d’aviation. Ça rendrait les engagements en territoire ennemi un poil plus réalistes et stressant - en plus de redonner un rôle prépondérant à la reconnaissance avant d’envisager un _strike_ sur une base ennemie (je rêve, je sais).

----------


## Flappie

> je n'ai pas confiance dans les chances de survie d'un Su-25T


Contre un Buk qui reste allumé en permanence (comportement par défaut) : aucun problème si le Su-25T est équipé SEAD ! Par contre un Buk intelligent qui coupe ses émissions pour ne pas se faire shooter, là c'est effectivement plus difficile de survivre. Mais je veux bien la tenter. Au pire, tu te crées un script qui coupe l'IA du Buk si tu vois que ta mission part en sucette (ADD RADIO ITEM, de mémoire).





> C'est encourageant... Moi qui veux m'y mettre a l'éditeur de missions et bien c'est pas gagné. Je galère déjà pour faire une mission toute simple anti marine; Ou j'ai trop de navires supers armés ou je n'arrive pas à trouver les appareils et les munitions nécessaires à ce type de mission. Bref, je persiste et je vais y arriver.


Mets tes essais dans le TS des Boulets, j'essayerai d'attaquer les navires et je te dirai si c'est faisable ou non.
C'est noté pour mardi, merci.




> Flappie, le wiki est-il en accès libre ? Si oui, serait-il possible de partager son lien s’il-te-plaît ?
> 
> Lorsque je regarde des streams ou des vidéos sur Youtube, tout le monde semble voler en TBA ; l’absence de menaces à ces altitudes rend du coup les parties en ligne bien fadasses. Les serveurs tels qu’_Open Conflict_ ou _Blue Flag_ devraient peut-être intégrer des menaces sol-air au delà des seuls terrains d’aviation. Ça rendrait les engagements en territoire ennemi un poil plus réalistes et stressant - en plus de redonner un rôle prépondérant à la reconnaissance avant d’envisager un _strike_ sur une base ennemie (je rêve, je sais).


Sur BlueFlag, les hélicos peuvent placer des SA-6 où ils veulent. De quoi dissuader les chasseurs de faire du TBA. Encore plus simple : ils peuvent poser un MANPAD. J'ai déjà abattu un Mirage aux trousses de mon Huey comme ça.  ::): 

EDIT: le wiki est ici.  :;):  _Work in progress_.

----------


## papagueff

[QUOTE=Flappie;
Mets tes essais dans le TS des Boulets, j'essayerai d'attaquer les navires et je te dirai si c'est faisable ou non.
C'est noté pour mardi, merci. [QUOTE]

Voilà, c'est fait "la marine Russe nous envahie"

----------


## Flappie

OK, j'essaye de regarder ça demain.

Je viens de m'apercevoir qu'Aviodev a posté des photos de leur Mirage F1 sur DCS 2.1 en août dernier. C'est beaaaauuu...

----------


## partizan

biplace ?
le mono c'est lequel, le CR ?

----------


## Flappie

Aviodev nous concocte les versions EE (monoplace d'attaque au sol et CAS) et BE (biplace de "transformation opérationnelle", autrement dit, d'entraînement) adoptées par les espagnols au milieu des 70's.

source

Tiens, je viens de trouver cette page, très instructive, qui décrit le nommage OTAN de l'arsenal aérien russe. Je n'avais jamais remarqué que les initiales correspondaient à un type d'avion ou de missile !

----------


## Malakit

Elle vaux le coup la map nevada a 30$?

----------


## Flappie

Elle est plutôt "petite", mais très jolie. Si tu souhaites voler sur le serveur BlueFlag, c'est le moment. Sinon, il faut savoir que la carte n'a pas été massivement adoptée, et donc qu'on y vole peu. Très bien pour simuler les conflits au moyen Orient en attendant la Map du détroit d'Hormuz, ou encore pour faire de l'hélicoptère civil au-dessus de Las Vegas.

----------


## Genchou

Personne pour discuter du throttle de Virpil ?  ::): 
Comparé au Warthog, c'est un upgrade conséquent : des axes en plus, d'avantage de boutons et je suppose un bien meilleur ministick. Avec l'offre actuelle de VKB et Virpil, le Warthog est surpassé sur tous les points et devient difficilement justifiable.

----------


## Flappie

> Personne pour discuter du throttle de Virpil ? 
> Comparé au Warthog, c'est un upgrade conséquent : des axes en plus, d'avantage de boutons et je suppose un bien meilleur ministick. Avec l'offre actuelle de VKB et Virpil, le Warthog est surpassé sur tous les points et devient difficilement justifiable.


Encore eut-il fallu que je le susse !  :;):  Merci pour la bonne nouvelle. Il ne manque plus que le throttle de VKB et on aura enfin l'embarras du choix.

Je vois qu'ils ont eu la bonne idée de mettre les boutons et switchs avant la poignée des gaz. Reste à voir si celle-ci reste accessible quand le throttle est posé sur le bureau...

----------


## Tugais

J’attends aussi avec impatience le throttle de VKB, j’ai lu sur les forums qu’elle présenterait une certaine forme de modularité - de quoi prévoir différents types de throttle en fonction de l’appareil/époque (WWII/contemporain).

Niveau offre matérielle nous avons enfin le choix entre différents acteurs. Virpil qui est distribué désormais sur Amazon.fr, VKB Europe, et Thrustmaster qui doit sortir un nouveau stick et un palonnier axé grognards. Joie  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Plus je zieute le throttle de Virpil, et plus je me dis que c'est une superbe synthèse entre les throttle du Warthog (hats, switchs, et axe latéral au pouce) et du G940 (axe sous l'index, multiples boutons "simples", axes "potards").
Par contre, je n'ai pas encore compris en quoi consiste les 3 boutons "encodeurs". Serai-ce des potards à crans ?

EDIT:
Voici quelques infos intéressantes, dont la réponse à ma question :




> Les entraxes de fixation du throttle sont identiques à celles du TM Warthog. 
> Les axes "potards" ont un cran d'arrêt au milieu (comme ceux du G940).
> Les 3 "encoders" sont bien des potards à cran (une vingtaine de crans par tour). Super pour les réglages radio et autres trucs pénibles à faire au clic ! 
> Les 3 switchs qui surmontent les axes "potards" sont des (ON 1)-OFF-(ON2). Comme ceux en bas du TM Warthog, si je ne m'abuse.
> Les autres switchs (2 positions) sont configurables via le soft Virpil.
> L'axe à l'index a un cran d'arrêt au milieu.
> Les poignées dez gaz sont dotés d'un cran _idle_.
> Elles sont également dotées d'un cran _afterburner_, qui peut être retiré par démontage de la plaque inférieure (pas à la volée, donc).
> L'axe latéral n'a pas de cran.
> ...

----------


## DHP

> Personne pour discuter du throttle de Virpil ? 
> Comparé au Warthog, c'est un upgrade conséquent : des axes en plus, d'avantage de boutons et je suppose un bien meilleur ministick. Avec l'offre actuelle de VKB et Virpil, le Warthog est surpassé sur tous les points et devient difficilement justifiable.


Combien il coûte ?

En tout cas il est magnifique !

----------


## Flappie

C'est écrit dans l'article : _239.95 EUR_. Évidemment, c'est pas donné, et c'est bien pour ça que l'offre du Warthog reste cohérente, tant qu'il est vendu sous les ~360 euros.

----------


## jfamiens

Il me fait aussi de l'oeil (moi qui suis resté sur mon X52 Pro) mais j'attends une disponibilité sur Amazon.fr (seul le Mongoost est répertorié pour le moment, et en "indisponible") et d'en savoir plus sur la partie logicielle

----------


## Genchou

> C'est écrit dans l'article : _239.95 EUR_. Évidemment, c'est pas donné, et c'est bien pour ça que l'offre du Warthog reste cohérente, tant qu'il est vendu sous les ~360 euros.


'Tention c'est certainement le prix pour leur zone économique. Ca veut dire qu'en France et Gelbique on sera taxé avec notre TVA (+ frais de douane éventuels) en plus de ce prix.

----------


## Malakit

Ça vole ce soir?

----------


## Flappie

Pas encore sûr pour moi.

----------


## Malakit

Oubliez pour moi aussi, je viens de rentrer je serais jamais prêt...

----------


## papagueff

les navires sont indestructibles; j'ai balancé deux KH58 qui ont fait mouche et seulement quelques égratignures sur la coque et la structure. Je suis dégouté 


[IMG]  https://tof.cx/image/wVnrC   [/IMG]

 [IMG]  https://tof.cx/image/wVFvy  [/IMG]

----------


## Aghora

Ah oui depuis une certaine MàJ les navires sont indestructibles en effet.

J'avais eu la surprise dans une campagne custom où il fallait détruire un navire...

----------


## Flappie

::XD::  Ce jeu part en couilles...

----------


## k4ngoo

J'imagine pas la gueule du code (et l'absence de tests) pour que les devs en arrivent à de telles régressions lors d'un patch.

----------


## Tugais

> [...]Sur BlueFlag, les hélicos peuvent placer des SA-6 où ils veulent. De quoi dissuader les chasseurs de faire du TBA. Encore plus simple : ils peuvent poser un MANPAD. J'ai déjà abattu un Mirage aux trousses de mon Huey comme ça.


C'est ce que je trouve dommage justement, ce sont les joueurs qui doivent prendre l'initiative de placer des surprises pour les vols adverses alors que ce devrait être proposé dans les serveurs qui se veulent un tant soit peu sérieux. Ce serait vraiment chouette d'avoir une ligne de front où se trouve un nombre considérable de moyens de défense sol-air puis un nombre plus réduit lorsque l'on s'enfonce et s'éloigne dudit front.

J'en demande peut-être trop, je ne sais pas comment fonctionne la gestion des objets et des unités au sol sur DCS, peut-être que ça engendrerait trop de contraintes en terme de ressources pour les serveurs ? Manque de pot j'ai eu à faire à F4 et le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est que l'environnement était plutôt riche en menaces.

Pas glop ce problème de navires indestructibles, de quoi frustrer certains pilotes de Viggen :/

Merci pour le lien Flappie \o/

----------


## Flappie

> C'est ce que je trouve dommage justement, ce sont les joueurs qui doivent prendre l'initiative de placer des surprises pour les vols adverses alors que ce devrait être proposé dans les serveurs qui se veulent un tant soit peu sérieux. Ce serait vraiment chouette d'avoir une ligne de front où se trouve un nombre considérable de moyens de défense sol-air puis un nombre plus réduit lorsque l'on s'enfonce et s'éloigne dudit front.


Le principe de BlueFlag, c'est que les bases et camps ne changent pas de place pendant la campagne (qui dure plusieurs semaines). Donc si tu ne places pas de SAM "surprises", *l'ennemi sait rapidement par où passer sans être inquiété*. Et puis, ce système de "SAM surprise", c'est ce qui fait tout le sel du pilotage des hélicos sur BlueFlag : les appareils sont lents, vulnérables, privés de missiles, mais ce sont eux qui assurent la capture des bases et les défenses SAM.  ::):  

Fermons la parenthèse BlueFlag. Si je comprends bien, tu souhaites voir ajoutée à l'éditeur de DCS une fonction "ligne de front" avec laquelle tu pourrais rapidement dessiner une couverture SAM, c'est bien ça ?

----------


## Tugais

> Le principe de BlueFlag, c'est que les bases et camps ne changent pas de place pendant la campagne (qui dure plusieurs semaines). Donc si tu ne places pas de SAM "surprises", *l'ennemi sait rapidement par où passer sans être inquiété*. Et puis, ce système de "SAM surprise", c'est ce qui fait tout le sel du pilotage des hélicos sur BlueFlag : les appareils sont lents, vulnérables, privés de missiles, mais ce sont eux qui assurent la capture des bases et les défenses SAM.  
> 
> Fermons la parenthèse BlueFlag. Si je comprends bien, tu souhaites voir ajoutée à l'éditeur de DCS une fonction "ligne de front" avec laquelle tu pourrais rapidement dessiner une couverture SAM, c'est bien ça ?


Ah mais la parenthèse Blue Flag me convient parfaitement si elle me permet de bien saisir les tenants et aboutissants du système de jeu actuel.

Mais oui, tu as saisis l'intention concernant la création d'une ligne de front et des effets qu'elle causerait sur notre environnement de vol. Je trouve ça dommage de voir la majorité des pilotes virtuels faire du rase-motte quelque soit leur localisation. L'idée serait de pousser les joueurs à adopter des plans de vol plus "réalistes" au final.

----------


## Flappie

OK, je comprends. Si ça te dit, tu peux toujours suggérer ton idée dans le sous-forum dédié. On ne sait jamais...

----------


## Tugais

J'ai peur du _ban hammer_  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

Tant que tu ne leur dis pas "les MDV de vos missiles sont à chier", tu ne risques rien.  :^_^: 
Et puis c'est LE topic pour demander / proposer des choses nouvelles.

----------


## Bacab

> Tant que tu ne leur dis pas "les MDV de vos missiles sont à chier", tu ne risques rien. 
> Et puis c'est LE topic pour demander / proposer des choses nouvelles.


Il faut aussi éviter de mentionner Celui Dont le Nom Ne Doit Pas Être Prononcé cas il est synonyme de *B*annissement ou de *M*essages *S*upprimés.

----------


## Flappie

Ah, je ne savais pas. En même temps, c'est un peu normal. Je ne vois pas Orange tolérer qu'on évoque les offres Free dans son forum officiel... et encore moins ATI tolérer qu'on parle de nVidia sur ses plates-bandes.

----------


## pollux 18

Développement de BOK: 

Les 2 derniers JDD annoncent des améliorations sur la distance d'affichage des paysages (de 40 km on pourra passer à 150 km) 

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...iary/?p=520948

Avant



Après



Et l'effet de pluie sur la verrière 





Quelques screens WIP du future P-39 Airacobra

----------


## Tugais

Qu’est-ce que ça en jette !

Prions tous le Seigneur pour qu’ED prenne un jour exemple sur le mode de développement et le sérieux de 1CG  :Prey:

----------


## Bacab

> Qu’est-ce que ça en jette !
> 
> Prions tous le Seigneur pour qu’ED prenne un jour exemple sur le mode de développement et le sérieux de 1CG


Faut pas déconner non plus. Il y a encore 2 ans j'aurais juré que 1CG était pire que ED. Ce sont quand même les développeurs qui ont soutenu qu'il était impossible d'avoir un débriefing de missions solo pour des raisons de performances, qui ont fait rentrer la simulation de vol dans l'air du pay to win et qui ont globalement sabordé leur jeu à grand renfort de déclarations fracassantes et d'insultes.

----------


## SergeyevK

Pay to Win BoS ? Faut pas déconner non plus. :P

----------


## Tugais

Je replonge doucement dans le monde PC depuis un an bientôt et j’ai de nouveau une machine prête pour la simu depuis cet après-midi, autant dire que mon expérience avec ED ou 1CG est toute récente (un peu moins d’une année donc) volant exclusivement sur F4 auparavant. Je ne pense pas avoir le nez dans le guidon comme certains membres de la communauté C6 ou CPC et ai - pour l’instant - un peu plus de recul.

Ce dont je suis témoin depuis un an, c’est une équipe de dev’ chez 1CG qui avance de façon progressive, qui déploie régulièrement des patchs et du contenu fonctionnel, qui communique efficacement par le biais d’une lettre d’information, qui possède une politique de nouveau contenu claire et annoncée plusieurs mois à l’avance. Je ne m’attarderai pas sur le fait que les amélioriations apportées sur un nouveau titre sont automatiquement transposées aux anciens opus de la série pour pas un rond et qu’au moment où un nouveau théâtre d’opération est disponible on peut voler dessus en MP sans pour autant posséder le jeu dont la carte est tirée (juste génial pour ne pas fractionner une communauté bien assez petite déjà).

De l’autre côté nous avons l’équipe de dev’ d’ED qui propose trois exécutables différents, chacun gérant un contenu différent, une communication de merde, une politique d’early access de merde, un ban hammer de merde, … Enfin, vous avez saisi l’idée, je ne vais pas m’attarder non plus. Je n’ai pas perdu pour autant la foi concernant DCS, après tout je me lance tout juste dessus, et j’attends beaucoup de la réunification des exécutables. Ce simulateur a beaucoup de potentiel et je souhaite sincèrement qu’ED parvienne à remettre de l’ordre dans ses affaires.

Je vole sur DCS aussi étonnant que cela puisse vous sembler - j’ai Battle of Stalingrad/Moscow mais j’aimerais maîtriser un minimum un appareil ou deux sur DcS avant de me lancer sur un bon vieux Focke Wulf ou He-111.

Bref au final, sur ces derniers mois, 1CG fait preuve de mon point de vue de bien plus de maturité.

Edit : J’étais totalement passé au dessus de la remarque du P2W. Commentaire pour le moins intéressant. Je n’ai pas l’impression que tout le monde vole en Macchi ou en P40 ; je trouve au contraire que le choix des appareils «-collector-» est bien pensé. Aucun des appareils n’offre de performances outrageusement supérieures aux appareils présents dans l’offre de «-base-».

----------


## Flappie

> j’attends beaucoup de la _réunification des exécutables_. Ce simulateur a beaucoup de potentiel et je souhaite sincèrement qu’ED parvienne à remettre de l’ordre dans ses affaires.


Il existe un seul _exécutable_, mais 3 _versions_ différentes :
- la stable, qui restera,
- la beta, qui restera (comme les betas de tous les jeux/programmes/O.S.),
- et l'alpha qui a été publiée parce qu'ED n'a pas été capable de proposer le multi-cartes au moment de la sortie de sa map Nevada (et maintenant de sa map Normandie 1944).

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il faille parler de réunification, mais plutôt du passage de la stable en version 2, aussi appelée "2.5" par ED pour faire court. Et nous l'attendons tous, bien sûr.  ::): 

Concernant le fameux _ban hammer_, je ne personnellement jamais expérimenté sur le forum d'ED. Il faut vraiment le chercher, je pense. En revanche, je vois souvent des postes effacés par les admins (souvent du HS, parfois des propos désagréables envers les devs). Bref, je pense que les choses se sont nettement améliorées. Évidemment, tant que la roadmap d'ED et de ses éditeurs tiers sera à géométrie variable, il y aura toujours des gens pour passer la ligne rouge sur le forum... si les devs faisaient plus d'efforts, les modos pourraient sûrement se reposer un peu.  :^_^: 


Sinon, voir le Air Cobra dans IL2:Bo* m'a rappelé nos excursions sur Pacific Fighters avec toute la "vieille" bande du topic (Caca Président, Jason, Ozburne, war-p, Margotte, chenoir, Balloo, et j'en oublie...).  ::):  Ca fait plaisir. La nouvelle map est splendide, et le rendu de la pluie impressionnant. Reste à voir si il sera toujours bien géré (cas des vrilles à plat, décrochage, moteur qui se coupe alors que l'avion file vite...). Par contre, ça nique la visi, et ça risque de poser problème en multi si certains désactivent le rendu de la pluie...

----------


## Bacab

> Pay to Win BoS ? Faut pas déconner non plus. :P


Tu paye = tu as les unlocks, je ne sais pas comment appeler ça autrement. C'était quand même une grosse connerie.

----------


## Tugais

Le Pay to Win c'est payer pour débloquer des éléments de jeux qui t'apportent un avantage significatif lors d'affrontements contre les autres joueurs (avions aux caractéristiques très nettement supérieures aux autres appareils, super-munitions de la mort qui tue la vie, etc.) ce n'est donc pas le cas ici. Je ne vois vraiment pas où est le problème dans leurs appareils à débloquer sachant que ces derniers ne sont pas des über avions mais plutôt des avions exotiques et/ou n'ayant pas de performances dingues face aux autres appareils. On peut les qualifier par contre de micro-DLC.

Je trouve qu'ils s'en tirent bien au contraire en proposant quelque chose qui leur rapporte des sous supplémentaires au delà de la vente du jeu de base sans pour autant déséquilibrer le jeu. Ca reste plus sympa qu'un quelconque élément cosmétique que l'on trouve chez d'autres éditeurs/développeurs. Et puis ce n'est pas comme si il y avait des dizaines d'avions déblocables en plus, il y en a juste 2 par opus soit un total de 4 appareils ; ça va, c'est pas la mort.

----------


## SergeyevK

> Tu paye = tu as les unlocks, je ne sais pas comment appeler ça autrement. C'était quand même une grosse connerie.


C'est fou comme les unlocks te rendaient invincible... Genre le blister pour le Pe-2 ?
Quand même c'est faire une montagne d'une taupinière.

----------


## Flappie

> Le Pay to Win c'est payer pour débloquer des éléments de jeux qui t'apportent un avantage significatif lors d'affrontements contre les autres joueurs (avions aux caractéristiques très nettement supérieures aux autres appareils, super-munitions de la mort qui tue la vie, etc.) ce n'est donc pas le cas ici. Je ne vois vraiment pas où est le problème dans leurs appareils à débloquer sachant que ces derniers ne sont pas des über avions mais plutôt des avions exotiques et/ou n'ayant pas de performances dingues face aux autres appareils. On peut les qualifier par contre de micro-DLC.


Je crois comprendre que Bacab évoque les _locks_ qu'il faut débloquer en jouant à la campagne solo (pour obtenir, par exemple, le gunner arrière à bord de l'IL-2, ou les plaques de blindage, ou le super canon, etc.). Or, après que beaucoup d'entre nous aient râlé, 1C a fait en sorte que les comptes "Premium" (le gros des râleurs) puissent débloquer ces _locks_ en un clic. Si c'est bien ça, Bacab, je rejoins Prof Sergeiev : je n'ai pas eu l'impression que ces unlocks apportaient un avantage énorme à leur heureux possesseur. Cela dit, en simu de vol, c'est ce qui se rapproche le plus du _pay-to-win_ à ce jour. Tant qu'on en reste à cette malheureuse expérience, ça me convient.

----------


## Pachidermus

ouaip tout a fait d accord ,bientôt il vont nous facturer les obus tiré ,en plus il y en a même qui arrive a te vendre des tomtom 15€ ^^

----------


## Tugais

Le coup de l’armement à déverouiller au fur et à mesure de la campagne ce n’est pas de l’histoire ancienne ? Parce que je n’ai rien lancé mais je peux lancer un vol libre ou une mission rapide et avoir tout de même accès à toutes les options sur tous les appareils.

----------


## SergeyevK

Si si, c'est fini les unlocks, depuis un moment. Et franchement il n'y avait rien d'ultime à débloquer. En tout cas rien qui faisait de toi un Terminator des airs.

----------


## Bacab

> Je crois comprendre que Bacab évoque les _locks_ qu'il faut débloquer en jouant à la campagne solo (pour obtenir, par exemple, le gunner arrière à bord de l'IL-2, ou les plaques de blindage, ou le super canon, etc.). Or, après que beaucoup d'entre nous aient râlé, 1C a fait en sorte que les comptes "Premium" (le gros des râleurs) puissent débloquer ces _locks_ en un clic. Si c'est bien ça, Bacab, je rejoins Prof Sergeiev : je n'ai pas eu l'impression que ces unlocks apportaient un avantage énorme à leur heureux possesseur. Cela dit, en simu de vol, c'est ce qui se rapproche le plus du _pay-to-win_ à ce jour. Tant qu'on en reste à cette malheureuse expérience, ça me convient.


Oui voila. Je ne sais pas si ça te transformait en T-800 des air mais ça restait pour certains avions des avantages non négligeable. Ça m'était d'autant plus insupportable que la plupart du temps les unlocks correspondaient à des prototypes qui n'ont jamais été vraiment employé.
Maintenant je l'admet volontiers les équipes derrière BO* ont énormément amélioré leur relationnel et ils ont assaini leurs méthodes de développement, et ça c'est très bien. Je souhaite la même chose pour ED.

Maintenant pourquoi je râle sur ce genre de détails (qui n'en sont pas à mes yeux, m'enfin) ? Pour contrebalancer la tendance général à balancer un fric monstre dans des simus jamais fini. (BOS a quand même mis longtemps avant d'avoir toutes les fonctionnalités prévues à la base et ça n'a pas empéché le studio de vendre son jeu au prix fort).

----------


## war-p

Kufkufkuf, razbam, kufkufkuf...

----------


## Flappie

> Kufkufkuf, razbam, kufkufkuf, heatblur, kufkufkuf, aviodev, kufkufkuf, veao, kufkufkuf, etc...


Fixed.  :B):

----------


## Genchou

Attends je te le fix une bonne fois pour toute :

_Kufkufkuf l'entièreté de DCS, kufkufkuf ..._

----------


## war-p

Désolé j'ai surtout le mirage en travers de la gorge...  ::(:  D'ailleurs n'achetez pas le Harrier tant qu'ils n'ont pas terminé le mirage...

----------


## Flappie

> Attends je te le fix une bonne fois pour toute :
> 
> _Kufkufkuf l'entièreté de DCS, kufkufkuf ..._


Pas d'accord, ED et Belsimtek bouclent assez rapidement leurs appareils, en plus de les sortir à un rythme soutenu.
Par contre, ED s'habitue à traîner sur les terrains, ça c'est vrai (Nevada qui s'étoffe au fur et à mesure, Normandie 1944 qui est sortie sans être optimisée).

----------


## pollux 18

Les "unlocks" sous BOS n'avait aucun intérêt si ce n'est de meubler "un peu" le contenu ridicule de la pseudo campagne solo . Heureusement, ils ont été abandonné déjà depuis un bail et une "vrai" campagne solo est en préparation pour les  3 opus avec la sortie de BOK.

Pour ceux qui n'aurait pas suivi l'actualité de la franchise, voila un petit résumé de la situation actuelle par Phoenix:

http://skinsmenhirs.forumactif.org/t...l2-bos-bom-bok

----------


## TheSchmout

Bonjour à tous,
Ma question concerne DCS et plus particulièrement le F5E. 
Le problème se situe au décollage, l'avion est bien aligné au centre de la piste et dès que j'engage la postcombustion pour décoller il se met à "tirer" à gauche. Je peux évidemment le recentrer au palonnier mais ça ne me paraît pas naturel. Et rien de tel sur toutes les vidéos que j'ai pu trouver. En vol pas de problème ça vole droit... Pour info, décollage sans emports donc pas de dissymétrie. 
Y a-t-il quelque chose que je loupe dans la procédure de décollage ?
Merci à tous pour votre aide !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Bonjour à tous,
> Ma question concerne DCS et plus particulièrement le F5E. 
> Le problème se situe au décollage, l'avion est bien aligné au centre de la piste et dès que j'engage la postcombustion pour décoller il se met à "tirer" à gauche. Je peux évidemment le recentrer au palonnier mais ça ne me paraît pas naturel. Et rien de tel sur toutes les vidéos que j'ai pu trouver. En vol pas de problème ça vole droit... Pour info, décollage sans emports donc pas de dissymétrie. 
> Y a-t-il quelque chose que je loupe dans la procédure de décollage ?
> Merci à tous pour votre aide !


1. Est-ce que tu suis bien une check-list? Par exemple, est-ce que tes aribrakes sont bien rentrés avant le décollage?
2. Aurais-tu un axe configuré par erreur sur les feins différentiels? ou sur le palonnier directement?
3. Même question pour tes moteurs gauche/droit?

----------


## Tugais

Salut TheSchmout))

Je vole pour le moment exclusivement sur le F-5E (j'ai commencé sur DCS il y a quelques semaines à peine) et je n'ai pas rencontré ce type de problème au décollage jusqu'à cette semaine. J'ai reçu mon palonnier, l'ai configuré hors DCS et me suis lancé dans de nouveaux vols d'apprentissage ; je me suis pris la tête une bonne grosse demi-heure avant de constater que mes axes au sein de DCS n'étaient pas correctement configuré - sans oublier la désagréable habitude de DCS d'attribuer des actions loufoques à certains des axes, que ce soit au palonnier, à la manette des gaz ou encore au stick.

Depuis tout est presque rentré dans l'ordre, je lutte juste encore un peu pour les phases de décollage avec la palonnier qui est un chouilla trop sensible mais rien d'insurmontable - faudrait que je modifie les courbes dans l'assignation des axes dans DCS lui-même.

----------


## Flappie

Salut TheSchmout, il faut effectivement (1) faire aux aérofreins du F-5E : ils sont sortis par défaut quand l'appareil est parqué moteur éteint (cold start). 
Pour le (2) et le (3), tu peux afficher l'état de tes axes en jeu, avec la combinaison *RightCtrl* + *Entrée*. Tu verras s'afficher une petite fenêtre rouge avec tes axes. Si tout est centré, ton problème ne vient pas de là.

----------


## jfamiens

Bonsoir,

Y'aurait il un gentil canard volant sur DCS avec un X52 Pro désireux de m'aider sur le binding des touches ? mon X52 Pro (stick + throttle) est bien reconnu sur Win10 avec mon Saitek Combat rudder pedals, j'ai la dernière version du logiciel (Logitech) et le driver (trouvés sur le site Saitek).

J'ai chargé des profils trouvés sur le net (forum checksix et eagle.ru) via le logiciel logitech. Problème, cela ne fonctionne pas dans le jeu (exemple : la touche T (trim); bindée sur le X52 est non fonctionnelle in game... sauf si j'utilise la touche T)

Merci

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello !

Tu utilises quel soft pour la config des binds du X-52 ?

Tu voles avec quel(s) avion(s) ? Je pourrais toujours te pousser ma config. Je dois avoir mis au propre mes fiches à imprimer pour le SU-25T et le KA-50.

Je devrais même pouvoir te filer directement mes fichiers de paramétrage côté DCS (j'ai fait quelques modifs mais je ne les aient plus en tête) + le profil X-52.

----------


## Sigps220

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Y'aurait il un gentil canard volant sur DCS avec un X52 Pro désireux de m'aider sur le binding des touches ? mon X52 Pro (stick + throttle) est bien reconnu sur Win10 avec mon Saitek Combat rudder pedals, j'ai la dernière version du logiciel (Logitech) et le driver (trouvés sur le site Saitek).
> 
> J'ai chargé des profils trouvés sur le net (forum checksix et eagle.ru) via le logiciel logitech. Problème, cela ne fonctionne pas dans le jeu (exemple : la touche T (trim); bindée sur le X52 est non fonctionnelle in game... sauf si j'utilise la touche T)
> 
> Merci


Mon conseil avant de commencer à configurer c'est de vérifier l'affectation des axes sur ton X52 et tes pédales. Idéalement en supprimant tous les axes affectés et en ajoutant ceux qui vont bien. Par défaut DCS a tendance à proposer une configuration complétement folle en mappant le tangage sur une pédale et le lacet sur une autre, forcément quand tu penses freiner ça a tendance à te faire tout drole, idem sur pour les axes qui figurent sur la manette des gaz qui ont tendance à être affecté bizarrement. 

Dans le configurateur tu dois normalement avoir 2 colonnes distinctes : Saitek X52 Pro et Saitek Rudder pedals.

C'est un peu laborieux, mais une fois configuré n'hésite pas à démarrer un vol "simple" moteur allumer et à te mettre en vue extérieure et à checker si tout se passe bien : axe affecté à la bonne commande, besoins d'inverser un axe (de mémoire les freins sur les pédales doivent être en axe inversé, j'ai aussi tendance à mettre une zone morte importante pour éviter d'appuyer par mégarde).

----------


## jfamiens

> Mon conseil avant de commencer à configurer c'est de vérifier l'affectation des axes sur ton X52 et tes pédales. Idéalement en supprimant tous les axes affectés et en ajoutant ceux qui vont bien. Par défaut DCS a tendance à proposer une configuration complétement folle en mappant le tangage sur une pédale et le lacet sur une autre, forcément quand tu penses freiner ça a tendance à te faire tout drole, idem sur pour les axes qui figurent sur la manette des gaz qui ont tendance à être affecté bizarrement. 
> 
> Dans le configurateur tu dois normalement avoir 2 colonnes distinctes : Saitek X52 Pro et Saitek Rudder pedals.
> 
> C'est un peu laborieux, mais une fois configuré n'hésite pas à démarrer un vol "simple" moteur allumer et à te mettre en vue extérieure et à checker si tout se passe bien : axe affecté à la bonne commande, besoins d'inverser un axe (de mémoire les freins sur les pédales doivent être en axe inversé, j'ai aussi tendance à mettre une zone morte importante pour éviter d'appuyer par mégarde).


Salut, merci pour ton retour. Je vais vérifier une nouvelle fois mais à priori je suis bien dans cette configuration (une colonne par équipement, un axe = un seul équipement) ; j'ai modifié hier la configuration sur le cyclic pitch et cyclic roll ("axis tune") car la configuration proposée par le fameux CHUCK dans ses guides ne m'allait pas vraiment (il doit avoir un Warthog et non un X52 Pro)

----------


## Sigps220

> J'ai chargé des profils trouvés sur le net (forum checksix et eagle.ru) via le logiciel logitech. Problème, cela ne fonctionne pas dans le jeu (exemple : la touche T (trim); bindée sur le X52 est non fonctionnelle in game... sauf si j'utilise la touche T)
> 
> Merci


Tu n'as pas un profil de chargé sur ton X52 ? 

L'idée avec le gestionnaire de profil est de transformer le X52 comme une sorte de "clavier". L'appui sur une touche du joystick étant considéré par le PC comme une touche du clavier. Par exemple, si le gestionnaire assigne au bouton de la gachette la touche espace, quand tu appuie sur ce bouton cela sera analysé comme une touche espace (sous DCS, mais aussi sous Word etc...). 

Je ne sais pas si c'est clair ?

----------


## jfamiens

> Tu n'as pas un profil de chargé sur ton X52 ? 
> 
> L'idée avec le gestionnaire de profil est de transformer le X52 comme une sorte de "clavier". L'appui sur une touche du joystick étant considéré par le PC comme une touche du clavier. Par exemple, si le gestionnaire assigne au bouton de la gachette la touche espace, quand tu appuie sur ce bouton cela sera analysé comme une touche espace (sous DCS, mais aussi sous Word etc...). 
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est clair ?


Euh non, tu n'es pas clair  ::): 

J'ai pris un profil pour le Mi-8 trouvé sur Eagle.ru que j'ai modifié dans le gestionnaire de profil ("ST" de logitech) pour les touches T (trimmer) et CTRL+T (trimmer neutral) comme sur les copies ci dessous. Dans les options du jeu, j'ai bien veillé à ce que les mêmes touches soient affectées aux bons boutons du X52 Pro -(à savoir boutons 4 "B" et 5 "C"). In game, cela ne fonctionne pas avec le X52

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Un truc à faire, une fois que tu as modifié ton profil, il faut le resélectionner comme profil actif pour le X-52. Sauvegarder la config ne suffit pas, il faut la "recharger".

De plus, souvent tu as un profil sélectionné par défaut, et qui n'est pas forcément celui que tu souhaites. Tu peux avoir plusieurs profils différents de créé, il faut sélectionner celui que tu veux avoir avant de lancer le jeu.

----------


## Sigps220

> Dans les options du jeu, j'ai bien veillé à ce que les mêmes touches soient affectées aux bons boutons du X52 Pro -(à savoir boutons 4 "B" et 5 "C"). In game, cela ne fonctionne pas avec le X52


Je pense que le problème vient de là. Dans le gestionnaire Saitek si tu associes la touche T à un bouton, l'appui sur ce bouton sera interprété comme un T (essaie en te mettant sur Word quand tu appuies sur le bouton de ton joy tu dois voir un T apparaître). 
Au niveau du jeu, il faut qu'à la commande Trimer soit associé T (et pas un bouton du joystick). Dans le jeu tu ne dois avoir que les axes associés à ton joystick, les touches doivent renvoyer à des touches claviers (ou des combinaisons : shift + T par exemple). C'est à travers le gestionnaire Saitek que tu associes les boutons et les touches/commandes désirées. 

C'est un poil pénible au début à faire, mais normalement après tu n'as plus besoins d'y toucher.

----------


## jfamiens

> Je pense que le problème vient de là. Dans le gestionnaire Saitek si tu associes la touche T à un bouton, l'appui sur ce bouton sera interprété comme un T (essaie en te mettant sur Word quand tu appuies sur le bouton de ton joy tu dois voir un T apparaître). 
> Au niveau du jeu, il faut qu'à la commande Trimer soit associé T (et pas un bouton du joystick). Dans le jeu tu ne dois avoir que les axes associés à ton joystick, les touches doivent renvoyer à des touches claviers (ou des combinaisons : shift + T par exemple). C'est à travers le gestionnaire Saitek que tu associes les boutons et les touches/commandes désirées. 
> 
> C'est un poil pénible au début à faire, mais normalement après tu n'as plus besoins d'y toucher.


Effectivement, sous word, un appui sur le bouton B (Joy_BTN #4) génère bien un T mais rien pour le Joy_BTN  #5 (CTRL+T) et en plus cela devrait être l'inverse (à savoir, T si j'appuie sur Joy_BTN #5). C'est un truc de dingue; j'y suis depuis ce matin !

----------


## Sigps220

> Effectivement, sous word, un appui sur le bouton B (Joy_BTN #4) génère bien un T mais rien pour le Joy_BTN  #5 (CTRL+T) et en plus cela devrait être l'inverse (à savoir, T si j'appuie sur Joy_BTN #5). C'est un truc de dingue; j'y suis depuis ce matin !


Ctrl + T n'est associé à aucune commande Word donc c'est "normal" qu'il ne se passe rien sur Word. Ca donne l'impression qu'il y a confusion sur la position des boutons, sur le gestionnaire tu as normalement la possibilité de basculer sur une vision plus "graphique" avec un schéma du joystick (en cliquant sur le bouton tu devrais te retrouver le bouton correspondant).
A ta place j'essaierais d'inverser les boutons 4 et 5 pour voir si cela fonctionne bien dans DCS. Et comme l'a dit MirabelleBenou, une fois sauvegardé le profil tu dois le recharger pour que les modifications soient bien prises en compte (perso je charge un autre profil puis je recharge le bon profil).

----------


## jfamiens

> Un truc à faire, une fois que tu as modifié ton profil, il faut le resélectionner comme profil actif pour le X-52. Sauvegarder la config ne suffit pas, il faut la "recharger".
> 
> De plus, souvent tu as un profil sélectionné par défaut, et qui n'est pas forcément celui que tu souhaites. Tu peux avoir plusieurs profils différents de créé, il faut sélectionner celui que tu veux avoir avant de lancer le jeu.


Un grand merci, il fallait bien sauvegarder le profil sur lequel j'étais ET le recharger (en passant par un autre profil) - tout fonctionne dorénavant, un grand merci à toi et aussi à Sigps220

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah nicquel  ::): 

Content que ça fonctionne ! Si tu veux d'autres profils, dis moi.

J'ai : F-15C, SU25-T, F5-E, KA-50, M2000, L-39, A-10C

Celui du M2000 et du A-10C sont pas terminés. Le SU-25T je pense qu'il faut que je le simplifie, mais sinon les autres fonctionnent plutôt bien (Par contre, j'utilise le Cougar MFD de Thrustmaster, pour le moment surtout sur le L-39).

----------


## Sigps220

> Par contre, j'utilise le Cougar MFD de Thrustmaster, pour le moment surtout sur le L-39.


Je ne connaissais pas ce matériel. Vu que j'avais laissé tomber le A10 en raison des 36 milliards de boutons à configurer (d'autant que n'ayant pas de track-IR je dois laisser un hat de libre pour les vues). Ca marche bien ? C'est pas trop cheap ?

----------


## jfamiens

Je reviens vers toi MirabelleBenou pour les profils

La question posée par Sigps220 m'intéresse aussi, j'avais hésité il y a quelques mois à acheter un Cougar MFD devant le peu d'investissement de ma part dans DCS mais depuis que je m'y suis mis, la question se pose...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Perso, je trouve ça extra (Et maintenant on le trouve à pas trop cher mais il devient de plus en plus difficile à trouver).

Pour le A-10C, y a rien à configurer, les boutons physiques du Cougar sont exactement ceux représentés à l'écran pour les 2 x MFDs (Faut juste que je prenne le temps de faire mes p'tites cartes).

Pour le L-39, je me suis fait ce profil :
https://docs.google.com/presentation...it?usp=sharing

Il marche pour le L39-C et le L39-ZA.

Ca allège d'autant mon profil X-52.

----------


## jfamiens

> Perso, je trouve ça extra (Et maintenant on le trouve à pas trop cher mais il devient de plus en plus difficile à trouver).
> 
> Pour le A-10C, y a rien à configurer, les boutons physiques du Cougar sont exactement ceux représentés à l'écran pour les 2 x MFDs (Faut juste que je prenne le temps de faire mes p'tites cartes).
> 
> Pour le L-39, je me suis fait ce profil :
> https://docs.google.com/presentation...it?usp=sharing
> 
> Il marche pour le L39-C et le L39-ZA.
> 
> Ca allège d'autant mon profil X-52.


Petit déballage sur Youtube... je regarde comment je pourrais l'utiliser au mieux sur Huey et Mi-8 avant d'acheter le pack de 2 (qu'on trouve pour 60 € un peu partout)

Edité : on trouve des profils sur les forums ED sans trop de souci... je le prends, on verra bien  :;):

----------


## DHP

Je comprend pas très bien. C'est des MFD mais il n'y à pas d'écran ?

----------


## Flappie

C'est ça. Plein de boutons en plus, et tu peux même les coller à un vrai écran. Ça donne ça :

----------


## TheSchmout

Merci pour vos réponses. 
Après une session intensive de décollage, j'ai trouvé ce qui clochait. 
Mon décollage était un peu violent, volant sur A10 je n'ai pas l'habitude de la postcombustion au décollage...
Donc pour résumer, je passais en postcombustion trop rapidement pendant le décollage sans laisser le temps à l'avion de prendre un peu de vitesse. En y allant graduellement (95% à 100% roulage prise de vitesse puis postcombustion) ça passe nickel. Même pas besoin du palonnier pour rester dans l'axe ! Voilà, si ça peut aider quelqu'un. Encore merci à vous.
À ceux qui sont sur la campagne BFM pour F5 E, arrivez-vous à jouer aux missions practices ? De mon côté, c'est directement les tests...

----------


## DHP

> C'est ça. Plein de boutons en plus, et tu peux même les coller à un vrai écran. Ça donne ça :


Ah ouais.. Là ça à de la gueule !

----------


## Sigps220

Je ne crois pas les avoir vu passé. ED a publié 2 nouvelles images du F/A-18 en développement chez eux :



Pas plus d'infos sur la date de sortie.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Petit déballage sur Youtube... je regarde comment je pourrais l'utiliser au mieux sur Huey et Mi-8 avant d'acheter le pack de 2 (qu'on trouve pour 60 € un peu partout)
> 
> Edité : on trouve des profils sur les forums ED sans trop de souci... je le prends, on verra bien


Je les avaient chopés ceux-là, et puis ils ne me convenaient pas (C'est fait pour être utilisé en combo avec un warthog). Finalement, le perso, y a que ça de vrai  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah non, j'ai rien dit, confondu avec un autre !

----------


## Tugais

Salut les gens,

Je me demandais si certains d'entre vous volent sur DCS en dehors de votre session hebdomadaire ? Je commence doucement à m'habituer au F-5 et j'aimerais pouvoir commencer doucement à voler en ligne pour m'exercer au vol en formation notamment. Je vole sous la 2.1 au dessus du Nevada.

----------


## jfamiens

> Perso, je trouve ça extra (Et maintenant on le trouve à pas trop cher mais il devient de plus en plus difficile à trouver).
> 
> Pour le A-10C, y a rien à configurer, les boutons physiques du Cougar sont exactement ceux représentés à l'écran pour les 2 x MFDs (Faut juste que je prenne le temps de faire mes p'tites cartes).
> 
> Pour le L-39, je me suis fait ce profil :
> https://docs.google.com/presentation...it?usp=sharing
> 
> Il marche pour le L39-C et le L39-ZA.
> 
> Ca allège d'autant mon profil X-52.


Livré ce matin, déjà installé; MirabelleBenou je ne comprends pas très bien comment on programme les 2 MFD (j'ai téléchargé TARGET ... ca m'a l'air compliqué) et si on doit insérer un profile (un peu comme le X52 pro...)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Rapide !!

Tu dois effectivement insérer un profil. Ca se fait graphiquement mais la prise en main est effectivement un peu plus compliquée qu'avec le X-52.

Regarde la doc, elle est succincte mais ça permet déjà de se lancer dedans.

Si avec ça tu n'y arrives pas, je tâcherai de te faire des captures d'écran et un p'tit guide dès que je peux.

----------


## jfamiens

> Rapide !!
> 
> Tu dois effectivement insérer un profil. Ca se fait graphiquement mais la prise en main est effectivement un peu plus compliquée qu'avec le X-52.
> 
> Regarde la doc, elle est succincte mais ça permet déjà de se lancer dedans.
> 
> Si avec ça tu n'y arrives pas, je tâcherai de te faire des captures d'écran et un p'tit guide dès que je peux.


Je m'y colle ce soir... je pensais qu'on pouvait importer / exporter des profils comme pour le X52 (je ne parle pas de l'interface cartonnée bien sûr).  Je reviens ici si besoin d'aide : un grand MERCI !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Oui bien sûr, c'est possible. Je jongle entre 2 profils (Celui par défaut, quand je vole en A-10C, et mon custom pour le L39).

----------


## Genchou

> Salut les gens,
> 
> Je me demandais si certains d'entre vous volent sur DCS en dehors de votre session hebdomadaire ? Je commence doucement à m'habituer au F-5 et j'aimerais pouvoir commencer doucement à voler en ligne pour m'exercer au vol en formation notamment. Je vole sous la 2.1 au dessus du Nevada.


J'essaie de voler par-ci par-là en dehors des soirées canards. J'ai chopé le F-5 récemment, ce serait l'occasion d'en apprendre un peu plus. Tu es libre quand en général ?

----------


## Tugais

> J'essaie de voler par-ci par-là en dehors des soirées canards. J'ai chopé le F-5 récemment, ce serait l'occasion d'en apprendre un peu plus. Tu es libre quand en général ?


Tous les après-midi entre 11h30 et 16h30, sinon en soirée à partir de 20h00 (excepté les mercredi et jeudi ainsi qu'un vendredi sur deux) ou encore le weekend. Pour peu que l'on s'organise un peu, je peux me libérer si je suis prévenu un peu en avance (la veille ou mieux l'avant-veille).

----------


## TheSchmout

Salut Tugais et Genchou, je vole aussi sur F-5E en ce moment. Moi plus le vendredi soir et en week-end. Faites moi signe si vous planifiez un vol, je me joindrai à vous avec plaisir.

----------


## Tugais

C’est noté ! On essaye de se caler un petit rendez-vous d’ici ce weekend histoire de découvrir l’appareil ensemble et de se familiariser aux procédures en ligne grâce à Genchou \o/

----------


## Genchou

Tip top ça !  ::): 
Moi ce sera vendredi soir ou ce weekend normalement.

----------


## TheSchmout

Nickel ! Ok pour moi.

----------


## DHP

@Tugais : 




> Those of you not familiar with our server let me explain the jist of it; "Through The Inferno" is an exhilarating endless, dynamic, and persistent open-world PvE experience for multiplayer.
> We offer ALL AIRFRAMES (excluding C-101) that come complete with their own missions and tasks in a completely PvE environment.
> All mission types are *dynamically generated* and your experience will always vary with every new sortie. "Ambient" events occur every once in a while to keep everyone on their toes and to keep things interesting.
> *In 2.1 we are showcasing our 100% persistent "Frontlines"* mode which exists alongside all other regular missions along with real-world dynamic weather that's based on real-world weather conditions in Nevada. Time of day or night also depends on local Nevada time, the server will either start or end at night.


https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...sistentpve_mp/

Peut-être un truc à tester.

----------


## Flappie

Jolie trouvaille ! Et puis, les joueurs européens auront la chance de voler en plein jour !  ::):  (21h = 12h là bas)
Je suis prêt à tenter l'expérience.

----------


## Tugais

Salut DHP,

Merci pour le lien, j’avais repéré également ce post sur Hoggit, les retours des joueurs ont l’air globalement très bons, c’est super encourageant. Toutefois, quelque chose m’échappe pour le moment - je ne me suis pas encore plongé totalement dans leur site - concernant la possibilité d’avoir du mud sur la version 2.1

Quoi qu’il en soit, ça vaut le coup d’essayer. Ce sera l’occasion d’installer «-Simple Radio-» pour les comm’ avec les autres joueurs présents sur le serveur.

----------


## Flappie

> Toutefois, quelque chose m’échappe pour le moment - je ne me suis pas encore plongé totalement dans leur site - concernant la possibilité d’avoir du mud sur la version 2.1


D'après le topic sur le forum d'ED, la réponse est oui.




> FRONTLINES MODE in 2.1 NTTR:
> 
>     Features a PERSISTENT combat zone where your progress of destroyed targets will persist through server restarts.
> *Handcrafted realistic dynamic ground target areas* and enemy units.
>     Enemy CAP spawning logic that will evaluate the combat situation to spawn enemy CAP according to live player population and airframes.
>     2.1 NTTR features real-world generated weather.
>     2.1 NTTR brings you a STUTTER FREE enemy unit spawning logic. We've worked very hard to work around the lag/stutter that people experience when a multiplayer server spawns in a vehicle. We've completely optimized the spawning system and eliminated this issue outright.

----------


## Tugais

> D'après le topic sur le forum d'ED, la réponse est oui.


 :Prey:

----------


## Tugais

'soir tout le monde.

Est-ce que certains parmi vous utilisent TacView ? L'idée d'avoir un outil de télémétrie pour étudier mes vols après coup me plaît beaucoup mais je me demande quel type de licence prendre. Le Starter suffit-il pour une utilisation basique ou conseilleriez-vous plutôt de se diriger vers la licence Standard ?

--
Pour le vol de familiarisation en F-5 c'est bon pour moi également vendredi en soirée. 20h45 - 21h00 sur le Mumble CPC ? Voulez-vous que je fasse quelque chose dans l'éditeur pour une mission ou vous avez déjà quelque chose sous le coude ?



*Edit* : Je viens de lire à l'instant ce message de Wags sur le forum ED à propos du futur casque "8K" de Pimax :




> Dear all,
> 
> While it's too early to know exactly what will come from it, we are in touch with Pimax regarding their 8K system and how we can best cooperate for an amazing DCS VR experience.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


C'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle, c'est la première fois à ma connaissance qu'ED bouge son cul pour discuter directement avec un constructeur de casque VR.

----------


## Flappie

Salut, j'utilise très peu Tacview (on m'a forcé  :<_<: ) , mais il est déjà très complet en version Starter.

----------


## jfamiens

> Salut, j'utilise très peu Tacview (on m'a forcé ) , mais il est déjà très complet en version Starter.


Il me semble que chaque changement de version nous permet de repartir sur 21 jours de test... en fonction de ton usage, cela peut valoir le coup de prolonger le test (j'ai téléchargé la dernière version mais pas encore lancé)

----------


## TheSchmout

Pour le vol de familiarisation en F-5, pas possible pour moi ce vendredi. Par contre, c’est bon pour ce week-end sur le mumble cpc. Pas de missions de mon côté, ce sera mes débuts en multi sur DCS.
Tugais je peux voler avec toi en journée la semaine prochaine.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'utilise Tacview ponctuellement aussi, et la version Starter est largement suffisante pour nous.

----------


## Tugais

Va pour ce weekend dans ce cas. N'hésitez pas à laisser vos dispos, je m'arrangerai pour être présent à l'heure qui vous convient.

Tip top pour les vols en journée - c'est plutôt rare, c'est chouette d'avoir trouvé quelqu'un avec qui voler en après-midi.

*Edit* : Merci MirabelleBenou pour l'info ; vais télécharger la chose du coup.

----------


## Sigps220

Dites les canards volant j'ai besoins d'un avis, retour d'expérience. Je réflechis sérieusement à changer mon vieux X52 qui commence à accuser le poids des années (il doit avoir au moins 6 ans si c'est pas 8 ans). Outre le fait que le manche grince affreusement (mais ça il "suffit" de le graisser je pense), je me rends compte qu'il est plus forcément adapté ! il manque de bouton, les axes "ronds" sont pas pratique à utiliser et je le trouve pas hyper précis. 

Donc je regarde du côté des gros joystick. Pour l'instant mon coeur balance pour le Warthog qui m'a l'air le plus complet. Mais il est quand même assez cher donc je voudrais savoir s'il y a des mauvaises surprises avec ce stick ? Ah si vous avez un super bon plan pour l'avoir à moins cher je suis preneur (je le vois autour de 350€). 
Les sticks Virpil et VKB m'ont l'air encore un peu trop frais (pas encore trop de retour sur la qualité dans le temps) + frais de douanes et autres (surtout s'il faut le renvoyer), donc je préfères les écarter.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Le Warthog, c'est la crème de la crème je dirais (d'après les retours, je n'en ai pas) mais il faut un palo en complément. Et à priori, il faut faire un peu de customisation dessus pour qu'il soit vraiment au top (Je crois que certains Canards pourront confirmer).

Après tu regarder le remplaçant du X-52 ? (Le X-56 de mémoire).

----------


## jfamiens

> Dites les canards volant j'ai besoins d'un avis, retour d'expérience. Je réflechis sérieusement à changer mon vieux X52 qui commence à accuser le poids des années (il doit avoir au moins 6 ans si c'est pas 8 ans). Outre le fait que le manche grince affreusement (mais ça il "suffit" de le graisser je pense), je me rends compte qu'il est plus forcément adapté ! il manque de bouton, les axes "ronds" sont pas pratique à utiliser et je le trouve pas hyper précis. 
> 
> Donc je regarde du côté des gros joystick. Pour l'instant mon coeur balance pour le Warthog qui m'a l'air le plus complet. Mais il est quand même assez cher donc je voudrais savoir s'il y a des mauvaises surprises avec ce stick ? Ah si vous avez un super bon plan pour l'avoir à moins cher je suis preneur (je le vois autour de 350€). 
> Les sticks Virpil et VKB m'ont l'air encore un peu trop frais (pas encore trop de retour sur la qualité dans le temps) + frais de douanes et autres (surtout s'il faut le renvoyer), donc je préfères les écarter.


Je me pose la même question, mon X52 Pro étant aussi âgé. Pour le moment, je préfère attendre la sortie des sticks Virpil et VKB dans l'attente des premiers tests / avis mais aussi car il y aura surement des Warthog en vente (voire une réponse de Thrustmaster ?)

----------


## Sigps220

Alors pour compléter mon propos : Palo j'ai déjà, mais pas de Track IR.

Pour le X56, le changement Saitek - Logitech et les retours pas forcément trop bon pour la fiabilité m'ont un peu dissuadé. C'est vrai que ça semble un joli compromis sur le papier avec un prix 30% plus faible et quasi les mêmes fonctions, mais finition en plastique vs métal pour le Warthog.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour l'instant mon coeur balance pour le Warthog qui m'a l'air le plus complet. Mais il est quand même assez cher donc je voudrais savoir s'il y a des mauvaises surprises avec ce stick ? Ah si vous avez un super bon plan pour l'avoir à moins cher je suis preneur (je le vois autour de 350€). 
> Les sticks Virpil et VKB m'ont l'air encore un peu trop frais (pas encore trop de retour sur la qualité dans le temps) + frais de douanes et autres (surtout s'il faut le renvoyer), donc je préfères les écarter.


Puisqu'on parle de matos, tu trouveras dans ce wiki tout neuf un article sur le sujet. N'hésite pas à me dire ce que tu en penses.  :;): 

Sinon, j'ai remplacé mon bon vieux G940 par un Warthog + palo VKB mk. IV il y a 3 mois, et on ne peut pas dire que je sois un inconditionnel du Warthog. Il faut d'abord garder en tête qu'il est surtout adapté aux inconditionnels de l'A-10C : son design est calqué sur celui de l'appareil, et non sur celui d'un périphérique de jeu. Par exemple, je trouve qu'il lui manque des axes de type glissière (j'en avais deux sur le throttle du G940, sans compter 3 potards sur le stick) : il n'en a qu'un et celui-ci n'est pas pratique à utiliser. Par ailleurs, il dispose de tout un tas de switchs à 2 ou 3 positions qui ne sont pas encore bien utilisés par tous les appareils de DCS... mais ça vient tout doucement, puisque le Warthog s'est très bien vendu dans la communauté. Sinon, rien à redire sur les matériaux utilisés, c'est du sérieux pour ce prix. 

J'ai dégotté mon Warthog à 280 euros chez Amazon en juillet dernier, pendant les grosses soldes. Ça n'arrive généralement qu'une ou deux fois dans l'année... et Thanksgiving arrive à grands pas. Surveille les soldes du Black Friday (24 novembre cette année).




> Le Warthog, c'est la crème de la crème je dirais (d'après les retours, je n'en ai pas) mais il faut un palo en complément. Et à priori, il faut faire un peu de customisation dessus pour qu'il soit vraiment au top (Je crois que certains Canards pourront confirmer).


En effet, le stick est assez "dur", ce qui ne facilite pas le contrôle fin des jets en vol en formation ou en ravito. Personnellement, j'ai remplacé les 4 petits ressorts, et le stick s'en trouve légèrement adouci.

EDIT: le stick du Warthog semble parait-il beaucoup moins "dur" quand on le place sur un support entre les jambes. Certains canards pourront t'en parler.

----------


## papagueff

salut les gars, y a t'il quelqu’un de disponible pour former et donner des conseils à un nouveau de la BAF sur Mirage 2000. j'ai rendez vous à 21h Jeudi prochain, sur le TS de la BAF et personnellement je ne maitrise pas assez cet appareil pour le conseiller. Merci à vous.   ::):

----------


## Sigps220

Effectivement, si je commences à regarder aujourd'hui c'est pour ne pas rater une bonne offre et être près. Le black friday pourrait donner des surprises intéressantes. Merci pour le lien, le kwikwi sur les joysticks et autres périphériques était très intéressant et complet, j'ai l'impression de revoir le kwikwi avec peut être quelques compléments. 




> Sinon, j'ai remplacé mon bon vieux G940 par un Warthog + palo VKB mk. IV il y a 3 mois, et on ne peut pas dire que je sois un inconditionnel du Warthog. Il faut d'abord garder en tête qu'il est surtout adapté aux inconditionnels de l'A-10C : son design est calqué sur celui de l'appareil, et non sur celui d'un périphérique de jeu. Par exemple, je trouve qu'il lui manque des axes de type glissière (j'en avais deux sur le throttle du G940, sans compter 3 potards sur le stick) : il n'en a qu'un et celui-ci n'est pas pratique à utiliser. Par ailleurs, il dispose de tout un tas de switchs à 2 ou 3 positions qui ne sont pas encore bien utilisés par tous les appareils de DCS... mais ça vient tout doucement, puisque le Warthog s'est très bien vendu dans la communauté. Sinon, rien à redire sur les matériaux utilisés, c'est du sérieux pour ce prix.


Par rapport à mon X52, j'ai l'impression de gagner, je gagne 2 hats sur le stick et 1 sur la manette des gaz. Pour les switch multi position, est-il possible d'assigner une touche différentes pour chaque extrémité + rien en zone neutre ? Ce qui permettrait d'activer une fonction en poussant le switch et une autre en le tirant. 
Sur mon X52 j'ai jamais trop su comment utiliser la glissière qui était sur la manette des gaz. Au final je l'utilise pour mon zoom mais comme un switch multi position, pas comme un axe.

Et quand je regarde les autres joystick j'ai pas l'impression que les autres constructeurs fassent mieux en terme de nombre d'axes (mais possible que je me trompe).

----------


## jfamiens

> salut les gars, y a t'il quelqu’un de disponible pour former et donner des conseils à un nouveau de la BAF sur Mirage 2000. j'ai rendez vous à 21h Jeudi prochain, sur le TS de la BAF et personnellement je ne maitrise pas assez cet appareil pour le conseiller. Merci à vous.


As tu lu le guide de Chuck ? voir sa page ici 

Y'a aussi une checklist (parmi d'autres) sur https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/2834767/

J'en ai imprimé quelques uns; ca te permet de bien démarrer !

----------


## Genchou

> Va pour ce weekend dans ce cas. N'hésitez pas à laisser vos dispos, je m'arrangerai pour être présent à l'heure qui vous convient.
> 
> Tip top pour les vols en journée - c'est plutôt rare, c'est chouette d'avoir trouvé quelqu'un avec qui voler en après-midi.
> 
> *Edit* : Merci MirabelleBenou pour l'info ; vais télécharger la chose du coup.


À partir de demain jusque mercredi prochain, je serai dispo toute la journée aussi. Donc si tu veux on peut éventuellement se faire un vol demain aprem.  ::):

----------


## papagueff

> As tu lu le guide de Chuck ? voir sa page ici 
> 
> Y'a aussi une checklist (parmi d'autres) sur https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/2834767/
> 
> J'en ai imprimé quelques uns; ca te permet de bien démarrer !


merci jfamiens mais il n'y rien en français ?

----------


## Flappie

> merci jfamiens mais il n'y rien en français ?


Je suis sensé faire un wiki sur l'appareil, mais comme je commence à m'en lasser, ça ne sera pas pour tout de suite, désolé.




> Par rapport à mon X52, j'ai l'impression de gagner, je gagne 2 hats sur le stick et 1 sur la manette des gaz. Pour les switch multi position, est-il possible d'assigner une touche différentes pour chaque extrémité + rien en zone neutre ? Ce qui permettrait d'activer une fonction en poussant le switch et une autre en le tirant. 
> Sur mon X52 j'ai jamais trop su comment utiliser la glissière qui était sur la manette des gaz. Au final je l'utilise pour mon zoom mais comme un switch multi position, pas comme un axe.
> 
> Et quand je regarde les autres joystick j'ai pas l'impression que les autres constructeurs fassent mieux en terme de nombre d'axes (mais possible que je me trompe).


Dans l'offre actuelle, en effet, les axes manquent. Mais le G940 en avait tout plein.  :Emo: 

Les switchs 3 positions du Warthog agissent effectivement comme deux boutons différents aux extrémités, et une zone neutre au milieu.

----------


## Sigps220

> merci jfamiens mais il n'y rien en français ?


Malheureusement les ressources en français sont assez rares dans le monde de la simulation. Les guides de Chuck (qui existe pour tous les appareils) sont souvent bien fichu et surtout très illustré. En cherchant bien soit sur le site DCS, soit sur Check-six, je pense que tu dois pouvoir trouver des ressources en français pour le M2k (je suis au boulot, difficile de regarder ce qui existe). 

Je vais être en congé la semaine prochaine (jeudi et vendredi), du coup je me suis dit que ça serait une bonne occasion pour essayer DCS en multi. Des canards de dispo en journée les 2 et 3 novembre ? Je serais plutôt partant pour du Viggen (j'ai pas le F-5E).

----------


## Flappie

Désolé, je pars en vacances demain. Ce sera pour une autre fois, la virée en Viggen.

----------


## jfamiens

> merci jfamiens mais il n'y rien en français ?


Regarde ici (j'ai filtré tous les documents sur le Mirage 2000)

Y'a bien un Manuel du Mirage 2000C traduit en FR, en cherchant rapidement, y'a aussi un cours complet sur le forum français de ED (vidéos en FR).

je te conseille aussi de regarder sur Youtube, y'a pas mal de très bonnes vidéos sur les différents modules

----------


## TheSchmout

> Va pour ce weekend dans ce cas. N'hésitez pas à laisser vos dispos, je m'arrangerai pour être présent à l'heure qui vous convient.
> 
> Tip top pour les vols en journée - c'est plutôt rare, c'est chouette d'avoir trouvé quelqu'un avec qui voler en après-midi.
> 
> *Edit* : Merci MirabelleBenou pour l'info ; vais télécharger la chose du coup.


Pour ce week end, comme vous voulez en après midi ou en soirée. Je me rendrai disponible en fonction de ce que l'on prévoit.

----------


## Tugais

> À partir de demain jusque mercredi prochain, je serai dispo toute la journée aussi. Donc si tu veux on peut éventuellement se faire un vol demain aprem.


Avec plaisir, je devrais être dispo dès 13h30, on se donne rendez-vous sur le Mumble ? Sinon un MP par le biais du forum pour s’organiser et se retrouver en ligne.




> Pour ce week end, comme vous voulez en après midi ou en soirée. Je me rendrai disponible en fonction de ce que l'on prévoit.


L’après-midi ou en soirée également, on laisse Genchou décider du coup pour le créneau horaire qui a sa préférence))

----------


## Bacab

J'utilise Tacview pour tous mes debriefing. Je n'utilise même que ça la plupart du temps.  La version gratuite est assez complète. Ça fait 5 ans que je l'utilise et je commence seulement à ressentir le besoin des fonctionnalités de la version payante.

----------


## Flappie

> Y'a bien un Manuel du Mirage 2000C traduit en FR, en cherchant rapidement


Ouch ! J'étais parti pour dire "jolie trouvaille", mais cette traduction est épouvantable ! Je pense que le gars a utilisé Google Trad, et encore, ce dernier ne fait pas autant de fautes.




> VO : 
> The information provided in this manual is preliminary and subject to revision.
> 
> "VF" :
> Les informations fournies dans ce manuel sont *P*réliminaire*s* et sujettes à révision*.*


Plus littéral, tu meurs.
Le reste est à l'avenant, et le sommaire n'est même pas indenté comme l'original.

Azrayen, si tu nous lis, je veux bien participer à la traduction des manuels du Mirage et du Viggen. Parce que ce que je viens de voir là me fait très peur...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Vitalferox

> Avec plaisir, je devrais être dispo dès 13h30, on se donne rendez-vous sur le Mumble ? Sinon un MP par le biais du forum pour s’organiser et se retrouver en ligne.
> 
> 
> L’après-midi ou en soirée également, on laisse Genchou décider du coup pour le créneau horaire qui a sa préférence))


Salut les canards ! 
Ça fais un petit moment que je ne suis plus venu voler avec vous , faut que je me libère un de ces mardi ! 

Et sinon je fais pas mal de F5 aussi en ce moment avec un pote , si on y arrive ce weekend on viendra faire un tour sur mumble voir si vous avez un peu de place pour nous !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Faudrait qu'un jour je m'essaye vraiment au multi aussi, j'ai aussi le F5, que je maîtrise moyenne (Je me concentre plus sur le L39 pour réussir à atterrir sans me viander à chaque fois :D).

----------


## Tugais

Je n'ai pas volé en multi depuis bientôt 15 ans, je me considère comme un parfait débutant pour la peine. Je pense sincèrement que nos sims prennent toute leur dimension lorsque l'on doit coordonner nos actions avec d'autres pilotes. Le fait qu'il y ai autant de canards qui volent sur DCS est vraiment une aubaine, ce serait dommage de s'en priver))

Oh et d'ailleurs, voici le trailer de ce matin :




Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre que Razbam finalise le Mirage pour leur filer du pognon pour le Harrier. J'avais passé un temps fou à l'époque sur Marine Fighters d'EA et j'étais tombé amoureux du Harrier, puis je suis tombé sur True Lies, la messe était dite. Allez Razbam termine ton Mirage s'il-te-plaît ...

----------


## Sigps220

Le harrier va bientôt être disponible en pré-commande. Le lien vers le store DCS ne fonctionne pas encore.

Le trailer de lancement : 



Je dois avouer qu'au début j'étais assez réfractaire et que le Harrier ne m'attirait pas du tout (j'ais déjà le A-10C et je voyais pas ce qu'apporte le Harrier). Mon opinion est gentiment en train de changer sur le sujet. Je ne suis pas certains de l'acheter, mais les récentes vidéo montraient un avion assez versatile (principalement en attaque air-sol) mais aussi capable de ravitaillement en vol et d'opération sur porte-avion (ou plutôt porte aéronef). Bref, un avion avec finalement pas mal de défi si on veut le maîtriser, en fait ma décision d'achat dépendra surtout de la date de sorti du F/A-18.

----------


## papagueff

> Malheureusement les ressources en français sont assez rares dans le monde de la simulation. Les guides de Chuck (qui existe pour tous les appareils) sont souvent bien fichu et surtout très illustré. En cherchant bien soit sur le site DCS, soit sur Check-six, je pense que tu dois pouvoir trouver des ressources en français pour le M2k (je suis au boulot, difficile de regarder ce qui existe). 
> 
> Je vais être en congé la semaine prochaine (jeudi et vendredi), du coup je me suis dit que ça serait une bonne occasion pour essayer DCS en multi. Des canards de dispo en journée les 2 et 3 novembre ? Je serais plutôt partant pour du Viggen (j'ai pas le F-5E).


je pourrai être présent le 2,après midi à 15h. Contact sur le mumble des canards ou le TS de la BAF ?

----------


## Flappie

> Je dois avouer qu'au début j'étais assez réfractaire et que le Harrier ne m'attirait pas du tout (j'ais déjà le A-10C et je voyais pas ce qu'apporte le Harrier). Mon opinion est gentiment en train de changer sur le sujet. Je ne suis pas certains de l'acheter, mais les récentes vidéo montraient un avion assez versatile (principalement en attaque air-sol) mais aussi capable de ravitaillement en vol et d'opération sur porte-avion (ou plutôt porte aéronef). Bref, un avion avec finalement pas mal de défi si on veut le maîtriser, en fait ma décision d'achat dépendra surtout de la date de sorti du F/A-18.


Je pense que le F/A-18C ne va pas me plaire (parce que semblable à l'A-10C pour l'attaque au sol), bien qu'il soit probablement équipé SEAD. Le Harrier, par contre, a toute mon attention de par sa particularité VTOL, et son aspect camion à bombes.  ::): 

Joli trailer !

----------


## Genchou

Finalement je serai occupé jusqu'en milieu d'aprem. Tugais, tu jouais sur la map NTTR ou le Caucase ? Parce que j'ai plus l'openbeta sur mon pc et j'ai pas vraiment l'espace disponible pour l'installer.

----------


## papagueff

> Regarde ici (j'ai filtré tous les documents sur le Mirage 2000)
> 
> Y'a bien un Manuel du Mirage 2000C traduit en FR, en cherchant rapidement, y'a aussi un cours complet sur le forum français de ED (vidéos en FR).
> 
> je te conseille aussi de regarder sur Youtube, y'a pas mal de très bonnes vidéos sur les différents modules


Merci à tous et à jfamiens,j'ai assez d'informations pour me débrouiller.

----------


## war-p

> Je n'ai pas volé en multi depuis bientôt 15 ans, je me considère comme un parfait débutant pour la peine. Je pense sincèrement que nos sims prennent toute leur dimension lorsque l'on doit coordonner nos actions avec d'autres pilotes. Le fait qu'il y ai autant de canards qui volent sur DCS est vraiment une aubaine, ce serait dommage de s'en priver))
> 
> Oh et d'ailleurs, voici le trailer de ce matin :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre que Razbam finalise le Mirage pour leur filer du pognon pour le Harrier. J'avais passé un temps fou à l'époque sur Marine Fighters d'EA et j'étais tombé amoureux du Harrier, puis je suis tombé sur True Lies, la messe était dite. Allez Razbam termine ton Mirage s'il-te-plaît ...


Oui voilà tant que razbam n'a pas fini le mirage, c'est no go, sinon je crois que je joue pas au même jeu que les mecs dans la vidéo...

----------


## Flappie

C'est bien du ingame, mais sur le Caucase en v2. Vivement !
Par contre, le dernier plan qui montre un F/A-18C de face n'est clairement pas tiré du jeu.

----------


## Sigps220

> je pourrai être présent le 2,après midi à 15h. Contact sur le mumble des canards ou le TS de la BAF ?


Mais j'ai pas le TS de la BAF, du coup plutôt sur mumble. 




> Je pense que le F/A-18C ne va pas me plaire (parce que semblable à l'A-10C pour l'attaque au sol), bien qu'il soit probablement équipé SEAD. Le Harrier, par contre, a toute mon attention de par sa particularité VTOL, et son aspect camion à bombes. 
> 
> Joli trailer !


Je trouve que Razbam arrive à faire de très jolies vidéo, toutes celles du Harrier sont superbes. Le F/A-18C me semble plus versatile que les autres avions disponibles sur DCS, après je ne sais pas si ED va implémenter tous les emports possibles mais normalement avec un Hornet tu peux faire de la chasse, du bombardement (bombe ou maverick), de l'anti-navire. L'inconvénient de cette polyvalence c'est que je crains qu'il soit très complexe à appréhender. 
Clairement le côté VTOL du Harrier est plus que sympa et donne envie !

----------


## Tugais

> Finalement je serai occupé jusqu'en milieu d'aprem. Tugais, tu jouais sur la map NTTR ou le Caucase ? Parce que j'ai plus l'openbeta sur mon pc et j'ai pas vraiment l'espace disponible pour l'installer.


Pas de soucis pour la dispo plus tardive, je traine sur l'éditeur en attendant. J'ai oublié de préciser la version sur laquelle je vole, pardon. Je suis en 2.1 sur le Nevada, c'est bon de ton côté ?

*Edit* :Je suis connecté sur le Mumble, je viens de découvrir un chan Simu (Avion Voitures Sports) - Trucs qui volent - DCS

----------


## war-p

> C'est bien du ingame, mais sur le Caucase en v2. Vivement !
> Par contre, le dernier plan qui montre un F/A-18C de face n'est clairement pas tiré du jeu.


Je parlais surtout des explosions et de l'environnement...
Et sinon c'est plus ni razbam (ils savent pas faire de vidéo) ni ed qui font les vidéos officielles  :;):

----------


## Genchou

> Je suis en 2.1 sur le Nevada, c'est bon de ton côté ?


C'est la version que je n'ai pas. Pour moi aujourd'hui ça va être tendu du coup si vous êtes en 2.1.  ::P:

----------


## Tugais

> Je parlais surtout des explosions et de l'environnement...
> Et sinon c'est plus ni razbam (ils savent pas faire de vidéo) ni ed qui font les vidéos officielles


Comment ça ce n'est plus ED qui fait les vidéos officielles ? Ils ont annoncé pourtant il y a deux semaines qu'ils avaient recruté "GlowingAmraam" pour les réaliser justement  ::blink:: 




> C'est la version que je n'ai pas. Pour moi aujourd'hui ça va être tendu du coup si vous êtes en 2.1.


Je suis tristesse  ::cry::  Vivement qu'ED laisse derrière eux cette histoire de trois exécutables, ça pourrit la vie de tout le monde, surtout la leur au final.

----------


## Flappie

> Comment ça ce n'est plus ED qui fait les vidéos officielles ? Ils ont annoncé pourtant il y a deux semaines qu'ils avaient recruté "GlowingAmraam" pour les réaliser justement


+1




> Je suis tristesse  Vivement qu'ED laisse derrière eux cette histoire de trois exécutables, ça pourrit la vie de tout le monde, surtout la leur au final.


En l'occurence, c'est pas un problème de version, mais un problème de carte à acheter.  ::P:

----------


## DHP

> *DCS: AV-8B N/A VTOL:*
> Preorder Price: $49.99 USD
> Release Price: $59.99 USD
> Early Access: Late November


https://i.imgur.com/34gXZYW.png

----------


## Genchou

> +1
> 
> 
> En l'occurence, c'est pas un problème de version, mais un problème de carte à acheter.


Non je possède la map Nevada, mais il me manque les trouze milles gigots d'espace disponible pour l'installer. Et de toute façon il me faudrait l'aprem entière pour la télécharger.

----------


## Flappie

Soit 42 euros au lieu de 51 avant la release de l'early access. Hmm, je me tâte.

----------


## Tugais

Je n’avais pas du tout pensé à préciser la carte sur laquelle je vole c’est de ma faute :/

Edit : Go Flappie ! Si tu peux essuyer les plâtres avant nous et nous donner ton avis sur le module  ::unsure::

----------


## Genchou

> Soit 42 euros au lieu de 51 avant la release de l'early access. Hmm, je me tâte.


Craque pas !  ::o:  Ce n'est qu'une ruse pour te pousser à acheter tôt et encourager leurs manies de vendre un module pas fini qu'ils ne complèteront jamais.




> Je n’avais pas du tout pensé à préciser la carte sur laquelle je vole c’est de ma faute :/


Nan t'inquiète j'aurais dû demander plus tôt, ça m'aurait laissé le temps de réinstaller la 2.1. Je vais lancer le téléchargement (sur mon disque dur snirf, j'imagine déjà les temps de chargement ...), peut-être qu'en fin d'aprem ce sera jouable. Je te tiens au courant. Sinon ce sera demain.  ::):

----------


## war-p

> Comment ça ce n'est plus ED qui fait les vidéos officielles ? Ils ont annoncé pourtant il y a deux semaines qu'ils avaient recruté "GlowingAmraam" pour les réaliser justement 
> 
> 
> Je suis tristesse  Vivement qu'ED laisse derrière eux cette histoire de trois exécutables, ça pourrit la vie de tout le monde, surtout la leur au final.


Oui c'est bien ce que je voulais dire, c'est glowingamraam qui fait le vidéos maintenant.

----------


## Genchou

> Oui c'est bien ce que je voulais dire, c'est glowingamraam qui fait le vidéos maintenant.


Mais il a été engagé par ED donc techniquement c'est bel et bien d'ED que viennent les vidéos.  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> Oui c'est bien ce que je voulais dire, c'est glowingamraam qui fait le vidéos maintenant.


Ca fait des années qu'il fait les vidéos officielles d'ED. Mais ce n'est désormais plus un prestataire de service, puisqu'il a été embauché.

----------


## DHP

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...odules/av8bna/

----------


## Tugais

Je vais patienter sagement et voir ce qui va se passer pour le M-2000 dans les semaines à venir.

Maintenant qu’ED ne pousse plus au cul Razbam pour sortir leur module, l’équipe de dev devrait retrouver un peu de temps pour revenir vers leur production précédente et corriger les soucis qui trainent depuis des mois. J’espère sincèrement qu’ils s’y sont remis depuis qu’ils ont confié le Harrier aux équipes de test d’ED ces dernières semaines.

Quoi qu’il arrive le Harrier ne sera pas disponible avant fin Novembre/début Décembre puis sera en accès anticipé pendant de nombreux mois afin d’incorporer de nouveaux systèmes, corriger et régler ses soucis de jeunesse. Si le Mirage ne bouge pas d’un iota dans les trois mois à venir, il y a peu de chance que la production du Mirage soit menée à son terme je pense.

Je mets un point d’honneur à ne pas leur filer de blé avant que le M-2000 ne soit finalisé. J’espère que vous serez fort et que vous tiendrez le coup malgré les sirènes du marketing et de la hype ambiante. Hoggit est devenu invivable depuis cet après-midi avec tous ses «_take my money_» ; ce sont les mêmes qui gueuleront dans quelques mois …

----------


## Bacab

> Je mets un point d’honneur à ne pas leur filer de blé avant que le M-2000 ne soit finalisé. J’espère que vous serez fort et que vous tiendrez le coup malgré les sirènes du marketing et de la hype ambiante. Hoggit est devenu invivable depuis cet après-midi avec tous ses «_take my money_» ; ce sont les mêmes qui gueuleront dans quelques mois …


C'est pas faut.

----------


## Pachidermus

> Je vais patienter sagement et voir ce qui va se passer pour le M-2000 dans les semaines à venir.
> 
> Maintenant qu’ED ne pousse plus au cul Razbam pour sortir leur module, l’équipe de dev devrait retrouver un peu de temps pour revenir vers leur production précédente et corriger les soucis qui trainent depuis des mois. J’espère sincèrement qu’ils s’y sont remis depuis qu’ils ont confié le Harrier aux équipes de test d’ED ces dernières semaines.
> 
> Quoi qu’il arrive le Harrier ne sera pas disponible avant fin Novembre/début Décembre puis sera en accès anticipé pendant de nombreux mois afin d’incorporer de nouveaux systèmes, corriger et régler ses soucis de jeunesse. Si le Mirage ne bouge pas d’un iota dans les trois mois à venir, il y a peu de chance que la production du Mirage soit menée à son terme je pense.
> 
> Je mets un point d’honneur à ne pas leur filer de blé avant que le M-2000 ne soit finalisé. J’espère que vous serez fort et que vous tiendrez le coup malgré les sirènes du marketing et de la hype ambiante. Hoggit est devenu invivable depuis cet après-midi avec tous ses «_take my money_» ; ce sont les mêmes qui gueuleront dans quelques mois …


Il a quoi comme problème pour être boycotté?

----------


## Loloborgo

Bonjour messieurs, 

J'avais ouie dire qu'une impotante update pour le 2000 devait pointer son nez très prochainement, donc je garde espoir, même si effectivement à ce niveau ça n'est plus de la patience qu'il faut mais, mais un diplôme en cryogénisation..  ::|: 



Et pour le Harrier, je sais que je ne devrais pas craquer, mais je suis naturellement attiré par sa trogne ingrate, et pouvoir faire du stationnaire dans autre chose qu'une tondeuze à gazon inversée, avouez quand même que c'est grave la classe!  :Cigare: 

Du coup je pense craquer, et en profiter du coup pour tester la NTTR, que je viens d'installer après deux longues années d'hésitation, car à ce train je serais grand-père avant la sortie d'une éventuelle 2.5..

----------


## Bacab

> Il a quoi comme problème pour être boycotté?


De mémoire (vu sur le forum ED) :
- le modèle de vol est en cours de réécriture;
- le radar ne tient pas les poursuites en PSID (en attente d'une correction de la part de ED, si seulement ED pouvait en profiter pour revoir toute sa modélisation radar...);
- il reste des problèmes avec les modes spéciaux du radar je crois;
- impossible de définir un point de référence en dehors de l'affichage radar (pour définir un bullseye) (je ne suis pas sûr de ce dernier point);
- pas de campagne, le manuel est dans un état déplorable.

Pour moi c'est encore un module en bêta.

----------


## pollux 18

*Solde d'Halloween jusqu'au 1 Novembre 2017 pour Rise of Flight et la série des Battles of Stalingrad et Moscou*


*- 66%* sur tous le contenu du store de ROF ainsi que sur Steam, voir annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...18352#p1618292

Soit la plupart des avions à moins de *2$*: https://riseofflight.com/store/
Soit la plupart des modification à moins de *1$*: https://riseofflight.com/store/modifications/
Soit la map Channel à moins de *3$*: https://riseofflight.com/store/misc/channel-map/
Soit le Sikorsky S-22 à moins de *7$* https://riseofflight.com/store/aircraft/sikorsky-s22/


Les soldes concernent aussi la série des IL-2 Battle of ... en promo sur le site officiel ainsi que sur Steam
*- 50%* pour les 2 versions de BOS et BOM: 
*- 50%* (FW 190 A3 et La-5) et *-40%* (P-40E-1, MC202, Ju 52/3m and Yak-1b) pour les avions collectors: https://il2sturmovik.com/store/collector-planes/
*- 50%* pour la campagne scripté "10 Days of Autumn" et *- 33%* pour "Blazing Steppe" : https://il2sturmovik.com/store/campaigns/

Voir aussi les annonces du dernier JDD: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...99052#p1618377

----------


## Genchou

> Je vais patienter sagement et voir ce qui va se passer pour le M-2000 dans les semaines à venir.
> 
> Maintenant qu’ED ne pousse plus au cul Razbam pour sortir leur module, l’équipe de dev devrait retrouver un peu de temps pour revenir vers leur production précédente et corriger les soucis qui trainent depuis des mois. J’espère sincèrement qu’ils s’y sont remis depuis qu’ils ont confié le Harrier aux équipes de test d’ED ces dernières semaines.
> 
> Quoi qu’il arrive le Harrier ne sera pas disponible avant fin Novembre/début Décembre puis sera en accès anticipé pendant de nombreux mois afin d’incorporer de nouveaux systèmes, corriger et régler ses soucis de jeunesse. Si le Mirage ne bouge pas d’un iota dans les trois mois à venir, il y a peu de chance que la production du Mirage soit menée à son terme je pense.
> 
> Je mets un point d’honneur à ne pas leur filer de blé avant que le M-2000 ne soit finalisé. J’espère que vous serez fort et que vous tiendrez le coup malgré les sirènes du marketing et de la hype ambiante. Hoggit est devenu invivable depuis cet après-midi avec tous ses «_take my money_» ; ce sont les mêmes qui gueuleront dans quelques mois …


Même constat ici. J'attends que le Mirage soit patché, je ne supporterai plus Razbam tant qu'ils n'auront pas prouvé qu'ils peuvent terminer les modules qu'ils sortent en beta.

Et ouais hoggit c'est la zone pour le moment. J'ai osé proposer l'idée de ne pas acheter le Harrier tant que le Mirage n'est pas patché et c'est mal reçu. Je vais pas dire que j'ai pris une volée de bois vert, mais on reconnaît bien les acheteurs avec des œillères.

Encore une fois, le client de simu prouve sans manque total de recul et de mesure face au produit. On dirait vraiment des moutons par moment.

----------


## partizan

Je vous trouve toujours assez dur avec cette histoire de Mirage. Je redis ce que j'ai écrit il y a qq semaines : Razbam n'a jamais dit qu'ils avaient abandonné le 2000. J'ai en tête qu'ED a poussé Razbam à sortir le Harrier a des échéances qui ont "peut-être" stoppé la finition du Mirage. C'est looooooong pour avoir des patches mais tant que je ne serai pas certain qu'ils l'ont laissé tombé je n'y croirais pas.

De ce que je retiens comme infos glanées ici ou là et qui me semblent plus justes que les râles des mécontents/impatients modérés s/ le forum ED : 
- le manuel est en refonte par Baltic Dragon (perso peu d'intérêt mais pourquoi pas)
- le modèle de vol a été corrigé par Cpt Jumper, ED ne le diffuse pas, et bien malin celui qui pourra dire pourquoi (et ceux qui savent doivent être sous NDA). Donc j'espère qu'à faible vitesse et forte incidence on aura enfin une poussée plus realiste.
- il y a eu des corrections faites sous 2.1 et rien sous 1.5 : par manque de ressources ?
Il n'a échappé à personne que les traileurs du Harrier sont sous 2.5 : imminence de sa sortie ou 2 more weeks habituel ? Wait&See...

Maintenant comme le dit Tugais on va attendre de voir si des correctifs arrivent sur le 2000. 
J'en attends sur la VTH, PCN, Radar, bref globalement le SNA qui est au 3/4 terminé. 
Mais... rien qui n'empêche de s'éclater avec. Juste une limitation quand on veut pousser un peu plus loin son utilisation. 
Et pour pas me faire taxer de take my poney ou de mouflon  :;):  je vous rejoints car je ne prendrai pas le Harrier... tant que le mirage n'évolue pas.

D'ailleurs je me demande quel est l'état réel du Harrier en pré release. Est-ce que RB a bossé sur des fonctionnalités qui pourraient être transposées au 2000, et donc accélérer le développement. Vu leur roadmap j'espère pour eux... mais surtout pour nous !  ::happy2::

----------


## Genchou

> Je vous trouve toujours assez dur avec cette histoire de Mirage. Je redis ce que j'ai écrit il y a qq semaines : Razbam n'a jamais dit qu'ils avaient abandonné le 2000.


On est bien au courant que Razbam a annoncé des corrections. Ils avaient aussi annoncé que le Harrier serait "on schedule" pour une sortie en Q3 (donc fin septembre), ils ont overshooté de deux mois.
Je ne doute pas de leur bonne volonté, mais j'ai décidé d'arrêter d'acheter leurs produits tant que cette bonne volonté n'ira pas plus loin. Car les corrections du Mirage on les attend depuis longtemps.

Et oui ED doit avoir sa part de culpabilité là dedans et j'ai la même attitude : j'arrête d'acheter leurs trucs.

C'est quand même triste d'être qualifié de "dur" (ou "to be a dick" et "to be pissy about it" sur reddit) simplement parce qu'on décide de pas acheter un module, sur base de _faits_ : le Mirage (et DCS en général) souffre de bugs et features manquantes qui sont soi-disant en train d'être corrigés depuis perpète. Moi j'attends de voir.

----------


## Tugais

C’est vrai que l’on atteint désormais des sommets en ce qui concerne le soutient inconditionnel d’une partie de la communauté. J’admets ne pas du tout saisir cette tendance à tout laisser passer.

Cela dit, je ne veux pas jeter la pierre non plus aux participants de l’écosystème DCS. J’attends vraiment de voir ce qui se passera d’ici quelques temps. Je n’ai rien à perdre tant que je ne mets pas de pognon de toute façon, je ne peux qu’avoir une bonne surprise !

—

Du monde pour un vol au dessus du Nevada ce WE ?

----------


## TheSchmout

> Du monde pour un vol au dessus du Nevada ce WE ?


Dispo en fin d'après-midi et demain normalement + en journée semaine pro. Par contre je ne maîtrise absolument pas le multi DCS...

----------


## Tugais

Moi non plus, ce sera l’occasion de le découvrir ensemble  :;): 

On se dit demain près-midi ? Je serai connecté sur Mumble dans le salon DCS à partir de 13h30.

----------


## Genchou

Va pour demain.  ::):

----------


## TheSchmout

Ok pour demain 13h30

----------


## partizan

genchou je crois qu'on s'est pas compris ; ais-je traité de je ne sais quoi ceux qui mettent en pause leurs achat de modules... ? 
On est même d'accord : RZ doit terminer son 2000.
Je suis juste critique sur le bashing du Mirage et de ce que fait RZ avec. 
Je crois qu'on n'en sait rien et c'est en partie dû a la com. de ce studio que je trouve mauvaise. 
L'autre partie, on en sait rien, ED, l'alignement des planètes, la crise catalane... :P

De là à jeter le 2000 avec l'eau du bain, oui je dis que c'est dur. 

Désolé si ca t'as vexé, nullement mon intention, j'exprimai mon ressenti sans animosité.
Bisous, et si je suis là demain je passerai me faire trouer par vos f5  ::ninja::

----------


## jfamiens

Je n'arrive pas à me connecter au serveur DCS (sur la 1.5.7), suis je le seul ?

----------


## DHP

Le nouveau ravitailleur fait par Razbam qui devrait arriver avec le Harrier.

KC-130:

----------


## TheSchmout

> Moi non plus, ce sera l’occasion de le découvrir ensemble 
> 
> On se dit demain près-midi ? Je serai connecté sur Mumble dans le salon DCS à partir de 13h30.


Dégouté... Après un certain temps d'inaction, j'ai rebranché mon casque et il semblerait bien que le micro soit mort... Compliqué pour demain  ::(:  Je viendrai quand même voir si je peux faire quelque chose avec vous mais c'est mal parti. Direction Amazon...

----------


## war-p

> Le nouveau ravitailleur fait par Razbam qui devrait arriver avec le Harrier.
> 
> KC-130:
> https://i.redd.it/yarqn3u8dguz.jpg


Gratuit  ::lol:: 

Perso, je suis dur avec RB mais j'aime le mirage d'amour, ça me rend triste de le voir laissé dans cet état  :Emo:  (et puis aussi parce que je suis un dev qui aime pas laisser les choses à moitié faites  ::(:  )

----------


## DHP

Pour tous les pilotes de tondeuse à gazon :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djgYJDxomso

----------


## Genchou

Dispo sur le mumble.  ::):

----------


## Tugais

Un petit message pour revenir sur la session de cet après-midi et remercier les présents.

Rien de bien folichon, juste de la nav’ et une tentative de vol en formation pour ma part xD J’avais oublié comme c’était exigeant, de nombreuses heures de vol m’attendent avant de prétendre maîtriser mon appareil :x

Quoi qu’il en soit c’était vraiment chouette de voler de nouveau en ligne ; j’ai été agréablement surpris par la stabilité de la connexion, je n’ai constaté absolument aucun soucis de lag pendant les phases où je volais à proximité des autres appareils, c’est bien cool ! Encore un grand merci à vous - aux présents mais aussi aux autres résidents du topic pour m’avoir remis le pied à l’étrier.

À bientôt))

----------


## Sigps220

Je me suis remis à DCS ce week-end et je commence enfin à sortir quelque chose du Viggen. J'ai surtout finaliser ma config de X52 pour cet appareil et je le trouve assez efficace à mon goût. 
Pour les possesseurs du Viggen j'ai deux petites questions : 
- Comment fait-on pour régler la dérive magnétique, le bouton cliquable ne semble pas fonctionner mais en même temps j'ai comme l'impression que la dérive mise par défaut est bonne ? 
- Pour le HUD comment je peux afficher un hud centré en dehors d'un waypoint ? Par exemple dans une mission je dois tourner autour de 4 waypoints pour retrouver un navire russe. Une fois trouvé celui-ci n'est pas exactement aligné avec un waypoint (logique) mais du coup quand je me mets en mode attaque en pointant l'avion sur le navire, je perds une partie des infos du hud car elles sont alignés à droite ou à gauche selon le waypoint. 

Mes premières missions anti-navires ont eu des résultats mitigés. J'arrive à toucher (enfin le tir de saturation de la formation, c'est jamais les miens qui passent  ::(:  ), mais c'est mission suicide car je prends ensuite les missiles sol-air du navire.

Question bonus : Comment je sais que mon réservoir largable est vide ? L'indicateur de carburant ne sépare pas les réservoirs.

----------


## jfamiens

> Je me suis remis à DCS ce week-end et je commence enfin à sortir quelque chose du Viggen. J'ai surtout finaliser ma config de X52 pour cet appareil et je le trouve assez efficace à mon goût. 
> Pour les possesseurs du Viggen j'ai deux petites questions : 
> - Comment fait-on pour régler la dérive magnétique, le bouton cliquable ne semble pas fonctionner mais en même temps j'ai comme l'impression que la dérive mise par défaut est bonne ? 
> - Pour le HUD comment je peux afficher un hud centré en dehors d'un waypoint ? Par exemple dans une mission je dois tourner autour de 4 waypoints pour retrouver un navire russe. Une fois trouvé celui-ci n'est pas exactement aligné avec un waypoint (logique) mais du coup quand je me mets en mode attaque en pointant l'avion sur le navire, je perds une partie des infos du hud car elles sont alignés à droite ou à gauche selon le waypoint. 
> 
> Mes premières missions anti-navires ont eu des résultats mitigés. J'arrive à toucher (enfin le tir de saturation de la formation, c'est jamais les miens qui passent  ), mais c'est mission suicide car je prends ensuite les missiles sol-air du navire.


Salut, j'ai le Viggen sans jamais l'avoir lancé (pour le moment)... comme je me suis fait réveillé de bonne heure (foutus gosses) j'ai pris le temps de lire rapidement la documentation sur mon DD.

Tu parles du "course correction knob" (KURSKORR) se trouvant sur le panneau droit ? Le manuel (avec statut "WIP") ne le stipule pas mais il y a un "cover", je me suis fait avoir sur le Mi-8 pour un sélecteur de tir (cache transparent  :tired: ...). Chuck, dans son guide, renseigne également une valeur en fonction de la carte sur laquelle tu joues...

Pour ton 2e point, il semble qu'il faille toujours convertir une cible en Way Point (là encore, le guide de chuck est assez explicite je trouve)

----------


## Sigps220

> Salut, j'ai le Viggen sans jamais l'avoir lancé (pour le moment)... comme je me suis fait réveillé de bonne heure (foutus gosses) j'ai pris le temps de lire rapidement la documentation sur mon DD.
> 
> Tu parles du "course correction knob" (KURSKORR) se trouvant sur le panneau droit ? Le manuel (avec statut "WIP") ne le stipule pas mais il y a un "cover", je me suis fait avoir sur le Mi-8 pour un sélecteur de tir (cache transparent ...). Chuck, dans son guide, renseigne également une valeur en fonction de la carte sur laquelle tu joues...
> 
> Pour ton 2e point, il semble qu'il faille toujours convertir une cible en Way Point (là encore, le guide de chuck est assez explicite je trouve)


Pour le "Magnetic declinaison" effectivement le potar à un cache en plastique à soulever pour pouvoir le tourner, mais même une fois le cache soulevé j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est pas fonctionnel. De ce que j'ai vu après une rapide recherche Google c'est que la déclinaison semble déjà bien saisie par l'appareil sans qu'il y ait besoins de le modifier. 

Pour le lancement du RB-04, effectivement en reprenant le guide de Chuck, il indique bien qu'il faille modifier un waypoint pour le faire coller avec le navire cible. C'est dommage les missions du tutorial n'abordent jamais cette question (ni le lancement du RB-15f d'ailleurs).

----------


## TheSchmout

> Un petit message pour revenir sur la session de cet après-midi et remercier les présents.
> 
> Rien de bien folichon, juste de la nav’ et une tentative de vol en formation pour ma part xD J’avais oublié comme c’était exigeant, de nombreuses heures de vol m’attendent avant de prétendre maîtriser mon appareil :x
> 
> Quoi qu’il en soit c’était vraiment chouette de voler de nouveau en ligne ; j’ai été agréablement surpris par la stabilité de la connexion, je n’ai constaté absolument aucun soucis de lag pendant les phases où je volais à proximité des autres appareils, c’est bien cool ! Encore un grand merci à vous - aux présents mais aussi aux autres résidents du topic pour m’avoir remis le pied à l’étrier.
> 
> À bientôt))


Merci également à vous pour ma première session en ligne. C'était top !!! Comme Tugais, il y a du boulot sur le F-5... ::):  
Il faut qu'on se refasse ça notamment pour le vol en formation et la nav et son côté rustique (pas de HUD, pas d'auto pilote... Le 2000 C de Partizan m'a fait envie ^^).
A bientôt

----------


## Sigps220

Le 2000 est un avion sympa et plutôt simple à prendre en mains. Il est essentiellement centré sur la chasse (même s'il peut larguer quelques bombes), ce qui fait qu'il est plutôt simple à appréhender dans son fonctionnement : tu n'as pas 50 modes de radar et de hud à comprendre. 
Par contre c'est un avion léger : faible autonomie (mais ravitaillement en vol possible) et emport également léger (2 missiles IR + 2 missiles à guidage radar). 

Bref, un avion bien taillé pour le Nevada.

----------


## jfamiens

> Pour le "Magnetic declinaison" effectivement le potar à un cache en plastique à soulever pour pouvoir le tourner, mais même une fois le cache soulevé j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est pas fonctionnel. De ce que j'ai vu après une rapide recherche Google c'est que la déclinaison semble déjà bien saisie par l'appareil sans qu'il y ait besoins de le modifier. 
> .


Dixit le manuel, ton ADI (FLI37 Attitude Director Indicator) se calibre de par lui même lors de la phase de décollage (page 87) mais tu peux remettre à jour (voir page 130).

2 vidéos Youtube (l'une sur la navigation et l'autre sur les missiles anti navire)

----------


## partizan

@TheSchmout
Haha, c'est l'effet vol cheveux au vent  :Rock:

----------


## DHP

Le Harrier est magnifique

----------


## Flappie

@Sigps220 : quand un waypoint t'indique l'emplacement approximatif d'une cible, et que tu trouves la cible au radar, il faut effectivement faire une correction à l'aide du tryptique T0, T1, TV (annulation, demande de  correction, application de la correction. Le bouton T1 fait apparaître sur le radar une croix que tu dois déplacer sur l'écho radar du navire choisi. Tu valides par TV. Note que pour attaquer un navire, tu dois voler très bas, ce qui te permet de rester en dehors de son cône de détection. Le Rb04 à une portée d'une vingtaine de km. Si tu attaques un groupe de plusieurs navires, il faut parfois paramétrer le missile pour qu'il "choisisse" le bon navire. Cette arme a été conçue pour attaquer de GROS groupes de navires à plusieurs. D'où ce fonctionnement un brin curieux.

Promis, je serai dispo dans une semaine pour faire des missions simples en Viggen.

----------


## war-p

> Le Harrier est magnifique 
> 
> https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...76&oe=5AAD471E


Non! 

Spoiler Alert! 


Pas tant que le mirage sera pas terminé  ::ninja::

----------


## Genchou

> Le Harrier est magnifique


Visuellement peut-être.  ::ninja:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Mais est-ce que tu diras la même chose dans deux ans lorsqu'il sera fourré de bugs et de systèmes non-implémentés, oublié à jamais par Razbam en faveur de leur nouveau module à incompléter ?

----------


## war-p

> Visuellement peut-être. 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Mais est-ce que tu diras la même chose dans deux ans lorsqu'il sera fourré de bugs et de systèmes non-implémentés, oublié à jamais par Razbam en faveur de leur nouveau module à incompléter ?


Oh oui quand ils en seront à annoncer le mirage 3 après le pilatus en cours de pas être terminé et que le Harrier sera complètement passé aux oubliettes et que tout post sur le forum de dcs se fera fermer illico presto  :Bave:

----------


## Loloborgo

Vous êtes durs les gars, gardez espoir!

...et filez vos sous à ED!  ::siffle:: 

_(ceci est un message sponsorisé par le Kremlin)_

----------


## Sigps220

Merci à Flappie et jfamiens pour vos conseils. J'ai refait ma mission hier soir et j'ai pu envoyer par le fond le Neutrashimy (mission SP Hunt the hunter, dispo de base avec le Viggen). 

J'ai même réussi à descendre le KA-27 qui accompagnait la frégate. D'ailleurs pas facile de locker avec le Sidewinder avec un hud pas centré, on sait pas trop où est la zone "cible" du collimateur. 

J'ai une question tactique. A force de refaire la mission je sais à peu près où est la frégate. J'ai volé au ras de l'eau (60 m ASL), mais j'ai l'impression d'avoir eu un contact radar très tardif (autour de 50 km à peu près).

Du coup je me demande au niveau de la tactique s'il ne vaut pas mieux voler un poil plus haut quand on est en recherche de cible (autour de 150 m ASL) et de plonger au ras des flots une fois le contact acquis (+ passer en PC1 une fois l'ensemble des systèmes configurés). 
Théoriquement voler plus haut devrait augmenter la portée du radar, mais en même temps on s'expose à être détecté plus tôt également, mais en étant autour de 150m cela devrait permettre de rester hors du cône de menace missile. 

J'ai bon ou la technique à avoir différente ?

----------


## jfamiens

La tactique avec cet avion c'est bien de voler le plus bas possible jusqu'à un point que tu auras choisi judicieusement avant de me remonter jusqu'à une altitude qui te permettra de tirer ton missile avec la meilleure chance de toucher (il faut donc que ton "pop up" point décrie dans le guide de Chuck soit à une altitude en ligne avec l'armement que tu comptes utiliser pour détruire la cible).

Le mag "Micro Simulateur" a publié 2 articles sur le Viggen, intéressant pour ceux qui souhaitent franchir le pas (c'était mon cas) et ceux qui ont déjà le module.

----------


## Sigps220

> La tactique avec cet avion c'est bien de voler le plus bas possible jusqu'à un point que tu auras choisi judicieusement avant de me remonter jusqu'à une altitude qui te permettra de tirer ton missile avec la meilleure chance de toucher (il faut donc que ton "pop up" point décrie dans le guide de Chuck soit à une altitude en ligne avec l'armement que tu comptes utiliser pour détruire la cible).
> 
> Le mag "Micro Simulateur" a publié 2 articles sur le Viggen, je pense que cela peut t'intéresser (MP) !


Yep j'ai bien vu dans le guide de Chuck cette notion de point de pop-up pour acquérir la cible, mais ça me semble plus adapté à l'attaque de cible au sol ou de cible navale dont on connaît déjà la position. Pas certains que ça soit applicable à la mission que j'ai essayé. 

Le briefing de la mission Hunt the hunter en quelques mots : Un navire rouge patrouille dans une zone, mais sa position précise est inconnu. On a donc un plan de vol avec 4 waypoints qui délimitent une box (d'environ 100 km x 300 km) autour de laquelle on patrouille pour localiser la cible qui est à l'intérieure de la box. 

Dans mon premier essai j'ai gravité autour de la box au ras de l'eau, j'ai eu un contact avec la cible que je trouve un peu tardif (autour de 50 km). Du coup, je me demande si cette tactique d'être toujours très bas, n'expose pas au risque de ne pas voir la cible car on réduit la portée du radar en volant aussi près de l'eau. 

Mon sentiment pour la tactique à utiliser dans cette mission est faire plutôt un "pop-down" avec une patrouille à faible altitude -150m ASL- (histoire de pas servir non plus de cible volante), puis une fois la cible identifiée de plonger à l'altitude minimale de lancement (on est au dessus de l'eau, pas de risque d'obstacle imprévu). 

J'ai bon ? 

P.S : Super intéressé par tes articles, mes MP sont ouverts. Merci beaucoup

----------


## papagueff

Mission pour ce soir 31/10/2017, à 21h sur le TS des boulets (pour ceux qui ne le connaissent pas demander le rapidement il vous sera communiqué en MP). " Destructions usines et dépôts version 3" Même que la 1ère de la série mais un peu plus hard. Appareils disponibles : A10c - F15c - M2000c - SU25t - SU27 - SU33. J'ai rajouté 4 Viggens en CAS pour ceux que ça intéresse.

----------


## yuushiro

Le problème pour les modules, c'est la politique d'ED vis à vis des développeurs tiers.
Il n'y a pas de contrainte de la part d'ED permettant de forcer les tiers à terminer leurs modules. C'est au bon vouloir de chacun de paufiner/achever un module.

Je pense qu'il serait judicieux de mettre un système en place pour les empecher de laisser un module au stade de bêta.
Par exemple, ne plus proposer l'activation du module sur le compte dans le cas d'un nouvel achat; si au delà d'un an, celui-ci est encore au stade de beta. Après, oui, il serait possible de tricher en sortant le module du stade beta pour éviter le blocage de la part d'ED. Il y a quelque chose à creuser dans ce sens, afin de pénaliser les développeurs tiers sans pénaliser les joueurs qui ont acheté leurs modules.

----------


## Sigps220

> Le problème pour les modules, c'est la politique d'ED vis à vis des développeurs tiers.
> Il n'y a pas de contrainte de la part d'ED permettant de forcer les tiers à terminer leurs modules. C'est au bon vouloir de chacun de paufiner/achever un module.
> 
> Je pense qu'il serait judicieux de mettre un système en place pour les empecher de laisser un module au stade de bêta.
> Par exemple, ne plus proposer l'activation du module sur le compte dans le cas d'un nouvel achat; si au delà d'un an, celui-ci est encore au stade de beta. Après, oui, il serait possible de tricher en sortant le module du stade beta pour éviter le blocage de la part d'ED. Il y a quelque chose à creuser dans ce sens, afin de pénaliser les développeurs tiers sans pénaliser les joueurs qui ont acheté leurs modules.


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fond, mais pas sur la forme. Cet engagement doit être "transparent" pour l'utilisateur, et doit être prévu dans les contrats conclus entre ED et les développeurs tiers. ED pourrait très bien conditionner la pérenité des développeurs tiers à des indicateurs "qualités" : suivi et mise à jour, satisfaction utilisateur etc ...
Le problème c'est que ED n'est pas tellement exemplaire en la matière et que les updates de DCS ont souvent tendance à casser des choses qui marchaient bien avant.

----------


## jfamiens

> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fond, mais pas sur la forme. Cet engagement doit être "transparent" pour l'utilisateur, et doit être prévu dans les contrats conclus entre ED et les développeurs tiers. ED pourrait très bien conditionner la pérenité des développeurs tiers à des indicateurs "qualités" : suivi et mise à jour, satisfaction utilisateur etc ...
> Le problème c'est que ED n'est pas tellement exemplaire en la matière et que les updates de DCS ont souvent tendance à casser des choses qui marchaient bien avant.


Y'a le même débat sur checksix , ED devrait mettre en place un système de contrôle qualité comme le fait par exemple Nintendo avant chaque sortie de jeu sur ses consoles. Comme tu le dis, ED devrait déjà balayer devant sa porte (et nous pondre une 2.5 final rapidement)

----------


## Tugais

Sans compter que je vois mal ED mettre un frein à sa manne. J'imagine qu'elle doit ponctionner une partie des revenus générés par la vente des modules tiers.

Cela dit je vous rejoins dans l'idée, ce serait l'idéal. Je pensais également au cas des manuels & co ; tout devrait être formaté afin d'avoir quelque chose qui ressemble un tant soit peu à un tout cohérent. Il y a encore beaucoup d'amateurisme dans ces petites boîtes (aucune connotation péjorative dans l'utilisation d'amateurisme).

Rien à voir, mais nouveau vol d'entrainement en F-5 cet après-midi avec The Schmout, c'était cool comme tout, on commence (très) doucement à prendre nos marques et la nav' s'est faite au poil malgré une tenue de formation "lâche" xD On remet ça demain après-midi si des p'tits nouveaux comme nous veulent enfin se lancer en ligne - les grognards sont les bienvenus également, cela va de soit. Juste pour info, dès que je lance une session d'entraînement sur DCS je lance Mumble et squatte le salon "DCS", cela presque tous les après-midi sur les coups de 13h30 (jusqu'à 16h00/16h15 en général).

----------


## ze_droopy

> Dans mon premier essai j'ai gravité autour de la box au ras de l'eau, j'ai eu un contact avec la cible que je trouve un peu tardif (autour de 50 km). Du coup, je me demande si cette tactique d'être toujours très bas, n'expose pas au risque de ne pas voir la cible car on réduit la portée du radar en volant aussi près de l'eau.


50 km c'est même beaucoup! Si tu volais à 60m ASL, ton horizon radar se situe environ à 4.12*SQR(60)= 32 km.
Donc effectivement, ce n'est pas la bonne tactique pour de la reconaissance.




> Mon sentiment pour la tactique à utiliser dans cette mission est faire plutôt un "pop-down" avec une patrouille à faible altitude -150m ASL- (histoire de pas servir non plus de cible volante), puis une fois la cible identifiée de plonger à l'altitude minimale de lancement (on est au dessus de l'eau, pas de risque d'obstacle imprévu). 
> 
> J'ai bon ?


C'est ça, en réglant l'altitude en fonction du préavis radar/GE de ta cible, et des capacités look-down du radar. Pour être cohérent avec la mission du Viggen, ton préavis devrait être positif (sinon c'est du suicide), donc tu peux effectuer la recce en basse/moyenne altitude, puis le strike en NOE.

----------


## jfamiens

Je me suis lancé sur le Viggen (merci Sigps); je bloque à la première mission d'entrainement (cold start) à l'étape "set the trim pitch to 3 deg" , je vois bien la jauge mais impossible de changer (RALT + RCTRL + RSHIFT + HAUT/BAS). Je confirme que le bouton "magnetic declination" est inopérant chez moi (impossible de changer de valeur).

Aurais je loupé qq chose ?

----------


## papagueff

> Mission pour ce soir 31/10/2017, à 21h sur le TS des boulets (pour ceux qui ne le connaissent pas demander le rapidement il vous sera communiqué en MP). " Destructions usines et dépôts version 3" Même que la 1ère de la série mais un peu plus hard. Appareils disponibles : A10c - F15c - M2000c - SU25t - SU27 - SU33. J'ai rajouté 4 Viggens en CAS pour ceux que ça intéresse.



Les pilotes étaient en vacances ? Je me suis senti bien seul,hier soir.   ::zzz::

----------


## Sigps220

> Je me suis lancé sur le Viggen (merci Sigps); je bloque à la première mission d'entrainement (cold start) à l'étape "set the trim pitch to 3 deg" , je vois bien la jauge mais impossible de changer (RALT + RCTRL + RSHIFT + HAUT/BAS). Je confirme que le bouton "magnetic declination" est inopérant chez moi (impossible de changer de valeur).
> 
> Aurais je loupé qq chose ?


Je ne pense pas à un bug, as-tu essayer en configurant le trim sur un autre raccourci ? Sinon le trim n'est pas très sensible, il faut rester appuyer un moment pour voir l'évolution. Normalement quand tu trim l'indicateur bouge, et tu vois aussi le manche bouger (pour le manche c'est léger). 

Dernière solution, c'est que les commandes hydrauliques ne sont pas encore actives, tu as du courant dans l'avion ? Avec le groupe de parc ?

----------


## Tugais

> Les pilotes étaient en vacances ? Je me suis senti bien seul,hier soir.


TheSchmout et moi sommes bien présents mais nous apprenons à maîtriser notre appareil en volant l'après-midi. Je ne suis clairement pas taillé pour participer à vos missions en soirée - mais j'y travaille))

----------


## Genchou



----------


## jfamiens

> Je ne pense pas à un bug, as-tu essayer en configurant le trim sur un autre raccourci ? Sinon le trim n'est pas très sensible, il faut rester appuyer un moment pour voir l'évolution. Normalement quand tu trim l'indicateur bouge, et tu vois aussi le manche bouger (pour le manche c'est léger). 
> 
> Dernière solution, c'est que les commandes hydrauliques ne sont pas encore actives, tu as du courant dans l'avion ? Avec le groupe de parc ?


Je crois oui, je suis à la lettre les instructions de la charmante personne qui nous fait le cours  ::):  Je regarde dès que dispo

----------


## k4ngoo

> Les pilotes étaient en vacances ? Je me suis senti bien seul,hier soir.


Désolé, le mardi ne m'arrange pas. J'essaie de vous rejoindre, mais je rentre toujours trop tard (21h45-22h).
Il a été question de déplacer la séance au lundi soir à une époque. C'est toujours d'actualité ?

----------


## papagueff

> Désolé, le mardi ne m'arrange pas. J'essaie de vous rejoindre, mais je rentre toujours trop tard (21h45-22h).
> Il a été question de déplacer la séance au lundi soir à une époque. C'est toujours d'actualité ?


Je n'en sais trop rien,faut voir avec Flappie.

----------


## Bacab

ENFIN ! Vu sur le FB d'Eagle Dynamics, le radar de conduite de tir du SA-2, le Fan Song :


Allez on continue et on sort le SA-4 et le SA-5 !

----------


## Tugais

Ouep, c’est franchement une bonne nouvelle !

J’ai l’impression qu’avec la sortie de la 2.5 dans les tuyaux, ED fait des efforts et commence à peaufiner réellement l’environnement du jeu. Ça va leur faire un paquet de temps libre une fois qu’ils n’auront plus que la 2.5 à faire avancer, de quoi s’attaquer sérieusement à leur très (trop ?) grosse _road map_.

----------


## Sigps220

> Je crois oui, je suis à la lettre les instructions de la charmante personne qui nous fait le cours  Je regarde dès que dispo


Je sors tout juste d'un vol en Viggen. Je te confirme que le tuto n'est pas bon sur ce point, tu ne peux trimer l'avion qu'une fois le moteur démarrer. De mémoire ce n'est pas un point bloquant du tuto, tu peux enchainer la suite sans avoir trimer. 




> Les pilotes étaient en vacances ? Je me suis senti bien seul,hier soir.


Désolé pas dispo mardi soir et pour les autres semaines il faut que je regarde si ça colle avec nos horaires. De mémoire c'est début de soirée à 21h, il faut que je regarde si ça le fait. 




> ENFIN ! Vu sur le FB d'Eagle Dynamics, le radar de conduite de tir du SA-2, le Fan Song :
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/11/02/cd6...1d6548f.md.jpg
> 
> Allez on continue et on sort le SA-4 et le SA-5 !


L'arrivée du SA-2 est une super nouvelle ! Enfin ! Cela va permettre de créer une menace crédible pour les avions des années 80-90.

----------


## DHP

Y a des pilotes ici qui volent avec en VR ? DCS ou IL.

----------


## Bopnc

J'ai fait l'intégralité de mon temps de jeu sous IL2 avec mon Oculus Rift. J'aimerais bien reprendre DCS en VR aussi, mais depuis quelque temps la 2.0 crashe systématiquement à la fin du chargement chez moi.  ::(:

----------


## war-p

> ENFIN ! Vu sur le FB d'Eagle Dynamics, le radar de conduite de tir du SA-2, le Fan Song :
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/11/02/cd6...1d6548f.md.jpg
> 
> Allez on continue et on sort le SA-4 et le SA-5 !


Pack cold war dispo pour 15e  ::trollface::

----------


## DHP

> J'ai fait l'intégralité de mon temps de jeu sous IL2 avec mon Oculus Rift. J'aimerais bien reprendre DCS en VR aussi, mais depuis quelque temps la 2.0 crashe systématiquement à la fin du chargement chez moi.


Apparemment c'est la prochaine étape niveau simulation ! Quel est ton point de vue sur la technologie ?  Tu pourrais t’en passer maintenant que tu y as gouté ? 




> Pack cold war dispo pour 15e


Mieux qu'un GPS pour 10e  ::happy2::

----------


## Bopnc

> Apparemment c'est la prochaine étape niveau simulation ! Quel est ton point de vue sur la technologie ?  Tu pourrais t’en passer maintenant que tu y as gouté ?


J'avais fait un premier retour sous le DK2 et DCS, et un autre plus récent et détaillé sur IL2 et le CV1. 

En gros mon avis :
Dans le principe, c'est une tuerie. Le gain en immersion et en sensations de vol est démentiel. C'est clairement un des avenir de la simulation PC, en parallèle des cockpits home-made (seule raison valable à terme de ne pas passer en VR). 
Mais il y a *actuellement* des limitations très sensibles qui m’empêchent de dire que "je ne pourrais pas m'en passer". Et me font recommander le bouzin avec prudence :
- La résolution est encore trop faible pour beaucoup de taches sensibles, en particulier la reconnaissance des appareils au loin (qu'on peut compenser avec des étiquettes) et la lecture des MFD (ou il faut se rapprocher de certains écrans à mort pour y voir un truc, en particulier tout ce qui est TGP). Du coup, c'est très dépendant du jeu, de l'appareil et du rôle. 
- Les performances qui nécessitent un PC de la mort pour avoir un jeu fluide.
- La nuque qu'il faut salement muscler pour être un bon pilote seconde guerre.  ::P:  Regarder derrière sois quasi en permanence pendant un combat tournoyant à travers une verrière mal placée, tu comprends vite ta douleur.  ::P: 

En gros, ça me fait clairement chier de perdre les avantage de la VR, mais il m'arrive quand même de relancer régulièrement BMS ou DCS au track-ir. Parce que ça permet de jouer des choses qui sont encore impossible avec nos casques actuels (et de toute façon, BMS n'est pas compatible VR). 
Par exemple, si jamais j'étais hypothétiquement faible et je finissais par craquer pour l'AV8B (mais ça n'arrivera pas !  ::ninja:: ) je le lancerais hors VR pour commencer parce que j'ai peur que les MFD soient difficilement lisibles. 

Mais dans quelques années, par contre...


N.B : Il faut noter que je n'envisage pas de lancer IL2 sans la VR, par contre. Sur ce jeu la perte en possibilités est négligeable à coté des apports. Seul le multi compétitif (sans étiquettes) pourrait éventuellement me faire poser mon casque.

----------


## DHP

Merci du retour !

----------


## Sigps220

Vidéo de la semaine sur le F/A-18 



Ok j’étais deja un peu hypé sur cette avion mais avoir des nouvelles de cet avion et de la map Caucasus nouvelle génération ça a remis une pièce dans la machine à hype. Du coup mon enthousiasme pour le Harrier a sévèrement diminué. 

Sinon hier super aprem sur DCS en multi avec les Canards. J’ai un peu cafouillé avec le Viggen au début (forcément en solo j’étais en radio simplifié la première fois que tu passes en radio normale ça surprend).

----------


## Tugais

> Vidéo de la semaine sur le F/A-18 
> Ok j’étais deja un peu hypé sur cette avion mais avoir des nouvelles de cet avion et de la map Caucasus nouvelle génération ça a remis une pièce dans la machine à hype. Du coup mon enthousiasme pour le Harrier a sévèrement diminué. 
> 
> Sinon hier super aprem sur DCS en multi avec les Canards. J’ai un peu cafouillé avec le Viggen au début (forcément en solo j’étais en radio simplifié la première fois que tu passes en radio normale ça surprend).


On est plutôt loin de la sortie d'un F/A-18 offrant toutes ses fonctionnalités, pour l'instant ça ne me fait pas grimper aux rideaux. Par contre la nouvelle version du Caucase  :Perfect: 

Outre l'amélioration graphique évidente c'est aussi tout ce qui va autour, nouveaux nuages (encore un cran en dessous de ce qui se fait ailleurs cependant), les nouveaux effets pour les explosions, la poussière, etc. ...  L'ensemble me fait super envie ; à l'heure actuelle j'attends la 2.5 plus que tout autre module. Et puis, d'après un petit message de Glowing Amraam sur Reddit, les nouveaux effets des explosions ne sont pas que visuels, les explosifs semblent offrir enfin des dégâts dans une zone d'effet plus importante (la bombe de 500kg qui tombe à 2 mètres de la cible et qui ne l'endommage pas, mouais).

Et oui, grosse session hier avec les canards. Elle a commencé à 15h00 pour finir un peu après 20h00 ... Un merci à TheSchmout et Sigps220 pour les runs sur la FARP (j'ai trouvé le problème la concernant en mattant le track sur Tacview) et à Papagueff pour le petit passage en vitesse.

----------


## Genchou

> Outre l'amélioration graphique évidente c'est aussi tout ce qui va autour, nouveaux nuages (encore un cran en dessous de ce qui se fait ailleurs cependant), les nouveaux effets pour les explosions, la poussière, etc. ...


Et puis le son aussi. Je trouve que c'est la vraie star de cette petite vidéo, le bruit que fait le Hornet de passant au dessus de la zone.  ::wub::

----------


## Tugais

Je sais qu'ils ont bossé sur le son, mais Glowing Amraam et d'autres créateurs de contenus ont pour habitude de ne pas utiliser les sons _in game_ pour leurs vidéos. J'attends de voir plus que la micro-vidéo de prise de son d'ED pour me faire un avis plus ferme.

----------


## papagueff

Bonne après midi, hier avec Sigps 220 avec lequel j'ai testé mon ébauche de mission anti navire et qui me redonne un peu d'espoir quand à la réussite de la mission.
Après plusieurs essais; Sigps en Viggen et moi en SU 25t nous avons réussis à couler 3 navires sur 4 et sans nous faire abattre.
Seul mon PC nous a empêché de rentrer à la base après avoir fait planter le serveur.    :;):

----------


## papagueff

Bonne soirée hier avec Snider. Un petit entrainement air/air sur du Mirage 2000 bien sympathique. Merci à Snider qui cherchait quelqu'un pour lui donner quelques tuyaux sur le Mirage et qui au final m'a donné plus de conseils sur cet appareil que moi qui était sensé l'aider.    ::rolleyes::  

Je reconnais que depuis un an que j'ai le mirage je n'ai pas volé beaucoup dessus. :s 


Si une âme charitable pouvait lui donner quelques conseils ce serait sympa pour lui. Merci.

----------


## Genchou

> Je sais qu'ils ont bossé sur le son, mais Glowing Amraam et d'autres créateurs de contenus ont pour habitude de ne pas utiliser les sons _in game_ pour leurs vidéos. J'attends de voir plus que la micro-vidéo de prise de son d'ED pour me faire un avis plus ferme.


Si je ne m'abuse, ED a déjà communiqué là-dessus, les sons du Hornet font bel et bien l'objet d'un gros travail.

----------


## Sigps220

> Si je ne m'abuse, ED a déjà communiqué là-dessus, les sons du Hornet font bel et bien l'objet d'un gros travail.


D’autant que l’intro de la vidéo indique clairement que ce sont à 100% les sons ingame. ED semble en effet bosser sur les sons et les effets qui n’avaient jusqu’à présent pas beaucoup évolué depuis LOMAC. 

Pour ta mission Papagueff effectivement elle me semble faisable surtout s’il y a plusieurs Viggen. J’ai un peu cafouillé au début en utilisant le mode convoi pour mes missiles en me disant que ce mode était adapté à l’attaque d’un groupe de plusieurs navires. En fait pas vraiment, ce mode nécessite que les navires soient en ligne mais dans la profondeur alors que dans notre cas il était juste aligné du coup les missiles ne ciblaient pas. 

Par contre je crains que si tu as 3 ou 4 Viggen il n’y ait plus de cible pour les SU-25 qui arriveront en deuxième vague.

----------


## papagueff

> Pour ta mission Papagueff effectivement elle me semble faisable surtout s’il y a plusieurs Viggen. J’ai un peu cafouillé au début en utilisant le mode convoi pour mes missiles en me disant que ce mode était adapté à l’attaque d’un groupe de plusieurs navires. En fait pas vraiment, ce mode nécessite que les navires soient en ligne mais dans la profondeur alors que dans notre cas il était juste aligné du coup les missiles ne ciblaient pas. 
> 
> Par contre je crains que si tu as 3 ou 4 Viggen il n’y ait plus de cible pour les SU-25 qui arriveront en deuxième vague.


pas de souci on va renforcer les menaces pour qu'il y ai du travail pour tous et rajouter quelques points de nav supplémentaires.

----------


## Flappie

> Pack cold war dispo pour 15e


Ca m'étonnerait beaucoup. Les assets WW2 sont payants, mais pour rappel, ce n'était pas un projet ED à la base. Les backers du projet WW2 auraient peu apprécié la gratuité de la Map et des assets WW2...

Sinon, vous parliez de "punir" les devis tiers quand ils sortent des produits non aboutis. ED le fait plus ou moins avec les sorties retardées sur Steam. Je dis plus ou moins parce que le M2000C est "déjà" sur Steam alors qu'il n'est pas encore terminé.

Édit: ...et le Viggen vient de le rejoindre.

----------


## war-p

Oui je sais pour les assets ww2, c'était juste pour le troll, mais avoue que ça serait tentant!

----------


## papagueff

Pour Lundi 6 ou Mardi 7/11/2017 ou les deux soirs (m'indiquer vos préférences pour le jour et les appareils,je vais m'efforcer de modifier la composition des escadrilles) Mission  à 21h sur le TS des boulets (pour ceux qui ne le connaissent pas demander le rapidement il vous sera communiqué en MP). " Destructions usines et dépôts version 3" Même que la 1ère de la série mais un peu plus hard. Appareils disponibles : A10c - F15c - M2000c - SU25t - SU27 - SU33 - Viggen.

----------


## Flappie

Salut papagueff, je réserve un Viggen pour lundi ou mardi soir, peu importe (j'ai abandonné l'idée de faire du sport le soir... Papa, c'est déjà un sport de combat).

----------


## Flappie

Chouette, le canard du Viggen va bientôt produire moins de trainées*, entre autres corrections.


*Lettre ouverte à l'association "Ni canes ni soumises", je regrette que ma phrase ait pu être mal interprétée. Je n'évoque évidemment pas en ces termes le processus de reproduction aviaire, mais bien le réalisme aéronautique d'un simulateur de vol de combat. Oh et puis allez vous faire f!!$~# !!

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Merci pour la définition de "canard" car j'ignorais ce terme.  ::P:

----------


## k4ngoo

Salut Papagueff,
Un A10C pour moi, s'il te plait. Possibilité de faire du lasing pour guider les bombinettes des copains.
Dispo lundi seulement pour ma part.

----------


## papagueff

Mission maintenue pour Mardi soir. Nous serons pour le moment 3; Flappie et un Viggen - Snider et un Mirage ainsi que moi même et un A10c.

----------


## DHP

Il y a quelques privilégiés qui ont reçu une copie du Harrier en avance. https://imgur.com/gallery/xSmYz

Et ce WE j’ai regardé un super reportage (en Anglais) sur cette appareil (surtout sur la première génération) qui vaut le coup d’œil si vous êtes un tant soit peu intéressé (promis aucune obligation d’achat  ::):  ) . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxzpKtbNKQ0

----------


## papagueff

> Salut Papagueff,
> Un A10C pour moi, s'il te plait. Possibilité de faire du lasing pour guider les bombinettes des copains.
> Dispo lundi seulement pour ma part.


Salut KAngoo,pour l'instant tu es le seul à te proposer pour Lundi et pour ne pas te laisser dans ta solitude je serais présent mais si il y à d'autres personnes qui se manifestent, je me réserve plutôt pour Mardi. A ce soir

----------


## Sigps220

> Chouette, le canard du Viggen va bientôt produire moins de trainées*, entre autres corrections.
> 
> 
> *Lettre ouverte à l'association "Ni canes ni soumises", je regrette que ma phrase ait pu être mal interprétée. Je n'évoque évidemment pas en ces termes le processus de reproduction aviaire, mais bien le réalisme aéronautique d'un simulateur de vol de combat. Oh et puis allez vous faire f!!$~# !!


Ah chouette, c'est vrai que les trainées sur les canards sont hyper prononcées. J'ai l'impression d'avoir quelques bugs visuels sur le Viggen sur la map Nevada : j'ai le cockpit qui s'illumine à fond quand j'allume le feux d'atterrissage et j'ai parfois des "box" blanchâtres à gauche des voyants de l'auto-pilote. Rien de bien méchant, mais ça donne l'impression que le Viggen n'est pas encore à 100% "2.0 ready". De toute façon, il n'y a pas assez d'eau sur le Nevada  :;): 

Je vais mettre à jour les pilotes graphiques dès fois que ça soit çà. 

Par contre, pas dispo ni ce soir, ni mardi soir.

----------


## k4ngoo

> Salut KAngoo,pour l'instant tu es le seul à te proposer pour Lundi et pour ne pas te laisser dans ta solitude je serais présent mais si il y à d'autres personnes qui se manifestent, je me réserve plutôt pour Mardi. A ce soir


Bah, t'inquiète pas : je vole déjà les dimanches et jeudis. Si vous aviez été dispo les lundi, ça aurait été cool, mais sinon tant pis. Je me joindrais à vous les mardis où je n'aurais pas sport.

----------


## Flappie

> Il y a quelques privilégiés qui ont reçu une copie du Harrier en avance. https://imgur.com/gallery/xSmYz
> 
> Et ce WE j’ai regardé un super reportage (en Anglais) sur cette appareil (surtout sur la première génération) qui vaut le coup d’œil si vous êtes un tant soit peu intéressé (promis aucune obligation d’achat  ) . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxzpKtbNKQ0


Merci !  ::): 
Les atterros ont vraiment l'air compliqués. Je sens que ça va me plaire...  :^_^: 




> Salut KAngoo,pour l'instant tu es le seul à te proposer pour Lundi et pour ne pas te laisser dans ta solitude je serais présent mais si il y à d'autres personnes qui se manifestent, je me réserve plutôt pour Mardi. A ce soir


Je peux voler ce soir si besoin, pas de souci.




> J'ai l'impression d'avoir quelques bugs visuels sur le Viggen sur la map Nevada : j'ai le cockpit qui s'illumine à fond quand j'allume le feux d'atterrissage et j'ai parfois des "box" blanchâtres à gauche des voyants de l'auto-pilote. Rien de bien méchant, mais ça donne l'impression que le Viggen n'est pas encore à 100% "2.0 ready". De toute façon, il n'y a pas assez d'eau sur le Nevada


C'est un bug connu et déjà remonté ici.

----------


## papagueff

> Je peux voler ce soir si besoin, pas de souci.
> [/URL].


Rendez vous ce soir sur TS on en discute.

----------


## Flappie

Vu avec papagueff, on volera demain (mardi) soir.

Au passage, petite update de "notre" futur A-4E gratuit : il a maintenant un radar sol, et celui-ci "déconne" quand on allume l'écran alors que le radar est froid. La grande classe.  :B):

----------


## ze_droopy

Je vais essayer de venir demain soir!

----------


## Genchou

Le Harrier coûtera $70 à sa sortie.  :tired:

----------


## DHP

> Le Harrier coûtera $70 à sa sortie.


t'façon personne l'achète  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Genchou

Tu devrais voir les victimes de r/hoggit et des forums ED. À les lire, acheter les produits DCS est un _devoir_. La plupart des posts sur le sujet sur r/hoggit disent un truc du genre "de toute façon c'est que $10". Non c'est 70, bande de blaireaux.

----------


## war-p

Ce foutage de gueule franchement...  :tired:

----------


## Tugais

Ça couve certainement une tendance qui se profile à l’horizon. ED a d’ores et déjà annoncé que son F/A-18 serait le module le plus chère jamais proposé sur DCS, je vois bien un petit billet de 100€ au moins.

Dans l’absolu, le prix ne me choque pas comparé à ce qui se fait sur d’autres simulations civiles. Le vrai problème c’est l’état déplorable du développement de DCS. Pour que je mette 100 balles dans un module il faudra qu’ED me propose au moins :

Une unique version stable et optimisée de leur moteurUn modèle balistique des missiles cohérentUne meilleure gestion de l’EWUne meilleure gestion de la météo et de sa représentation (et synchronisée entre les joueurs s’il-vous-plaît)Un éditeur de mission qui ne date pas de 1998un système de briefing et de debriefing digne de ce nomUn véritable ATCUn contrôle accru de l’état des modules de développeurs tiers (c’est la cerise sur le gâteau)

J’approche des 50 heures de vol sur le F-5 depuis un peu plus d’un mois ; plus je vole sur DCS et plus je me dis que je devrais aller sur GOG et me prendre Falcon pour installer BMS. C’est sûr, c’est moins joli, mais tout le reste me semble un cran bien au dessus - ce qui est vraiment dingue vu l’âge de la sim’ et le travail réalisé depuis plusieurs années par des bénévoles …

----------


## war-p

> Ça couve certainement une tendance qui se profile à l’horizon. ED a d’ores et déjà annoncé que son F/A-18 serait le module le plus chère jamais proposé sur DCS, je vois bien un petit billet de 100€ au moins.
> 
> Dans l’absolu, le prix ne me choque pas comparé à ce qui se fait sur d’autres simulations civiles. Le vrai problème c’est l’état déplorable du développement de DCS. Pour que je mette 100 balles dans un module il faudra qu’ED me propose au moins :
> 
> Une unique version stable et optimisée de leur moteurUn modèle balistique des missiles cohérentUne meilleure gestion de l’EWUne meilleure gestion de la météo et de sa représentation (et synchronisée entre les joueurs s’il-vous-plaît)Un éditeur de mission qui ne date pas de 1998un système de briefing et de debriefing digne de ce nomUn véritable ATCUn contrôle accru de l’état des modules de développeurs tiers (c’est la cerise sur le gâteau)
> 
> J’approche des 50 heures de vol sur le F-5 depuis un peu plus d’un mois ; plus je vole sur DCS et plus je me dis que je devrais aller sur GOG et me prendre Falcon pour installer BMS. C’est sûr, c’est moins joli, mais tout le reste me semble un cran bien au dessus - ce qui est vraiment dingue vu l’âge de la sim’ et le travail réalisé depuis plusieurs années par des bénévoles …


Tout n'est pas si rose dans bms hein  :;):

----------


## Genchou

> plus je me dis que je devrais aller sur GOG et me prendre Falcon pour installer BMS.


Il est tout choupi BMS. Tout dedans semble plus vivant et intéressant : météo plus crédible, ATC un minimum fonctionnel, une campagne dynamique avec de l'activité autour de toi, ... Les docs PDF inclus avec BMS sont plutôt complets et bien écrits, c'est une bonne base pour apprendre.
Si jamais les canards se mettent sur BMS, je vais me motiver pour être d'avantage présent, c'est vraiment une simu beaucoup plus motivante que le mortel désert qu'est DCS.

Et avec le soft pour mapper les axes et les raccourcis, le setup des contrôles n'est même plus un problème. Que du bonheur.  ::): 




> Tout n'est pas si rose dans bms hein


BMS a au moins le mérite de proposer quelque chose d'amusant.  ::P:

----------


## Tugais

> Tout n'est pas si rose dans bms hein


Je n’imagine pas en effet que le jeu soit irréprochable ; lorsque je volais dessus elle était déjà bien plus convaincante que LOMAC cela dit. J’espérais simplement qu’en reprenant la simulation aujourd’hui, DCS offre une expérience plus complète et plus stable. Je crois toujours en la 2.5 et aux bénéfices qu’elle pourrait apporter à la plateforme, tout est question de patience avec ED (beaucoup de patience).

----------


## DHP

De toute façon le jeu n'avanceras pas correctement tant qu'il n'auront pas sortie la 2.5 pour que les développeurs ne soit plus obliger de développer leur module sur deux versions différentes (1.5 et 2.1).

----------


## Zega

Y a un mec bien qui vend son Warthog dans la section achat  ::ninja:: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...dal?highlight=

----------


## Tugais

Une super affaire ! J’espère que tu trouveras rapidement acheteur, bonne vente))

----------


## Genchou

> Y a un mec bien qui vend son Warthog dans la section achat 
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...dal?highlight=


Le palo m'intéresse mais apparemment tu préfères une remise en mains propres sur Paris du coup je ne me suis pas manifesté.  ::):

----------


## DHP

Tiens on en as pas parlé mais la liste des armes qui seront dispo sur le F/A-18C est sortie : https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...4&postcount=13

J'attire votre attention sur celle-ci : _AGM-88C HARM_ Une arme anti-radar en plus. 

Et je reviens sur ce que tu disait *@Flappie* concernant le module M.O.O.S.E qui permet d'éteindre les émissions radars lorsqu'un missile est lancé dans sa direction.

Après une petite recherche sur le net :



> Lorsqu'une cible est accrochée le missile "remonte" le faisceau radar jusqu'à l'émetteur, si jamais ce dernier détecte la menace et est éteint, le missile continue sa trajectoire par guidage inertiel. Sa précision est alors moins bonne.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGM-88_HARM

Après c'est pour le futur missile du F/A-18C, je ne connais pas le missile installé sur le SU-25T.

edit : La vache mais il y a un armement énorme, il y a un armement anti-radar air-air, puis un missile anti-navire, je découvre cela avec envie  ::): .

Et je confirme ce qu'a dit *@Tugais*, je ne serais pas du tout surpris que le F/A-18C soit dans les 100€.

----------


## Flappie

Cool ! Je commençais à désespérer que le F/A-18C soit équipé de l'AGM-88... Ça va enfin équilibrer les camps Red/Blue. Je suppose donc que le Su-25T va disparaître des slots Blue sur le serveur BlueFlag... ce qui aidera peut-être à équilibrer les effectifs de chaque camp, puisque le Su-25T est gratuit et que les Blues sont souvent bien plus nombreux que les Reds.

Si ma mémoire est bonne, quand l'ennemi coupe son radar dans DCS après l'envoi du missile, celui-ci atteint le point sur lequel se trouvait le véhicule au moment du départ missile. Donc ça colle avec ce que tu as déniché. Sauf que les véhicules lance-missiles qui détectent une menace sont sensés se déplacer (pas si cons  :;): ). C'est justement ce que faisait Dusty un soir : dés qu'il était menacé, il coupait son émission radar et se déplaçait de quelques centaines de mètres. On avait fini par l'abattre au missile TV Vikhr. Reste à savoir si MOOSE fait se déplacer les véhicules dans pareil cas, mais je suppose que oui.


EDIT: bingo :




> --- Creates the main object which is handling defensive actions for SA sites or moving SA vehicles.
> -- When an anti radiation missile is fired (KH-58, KH-31P, KH-31A, KH-25MPU, HARM missiles), *the SA will shut down their radars and will take evasive actions*...
> -- *Chances are big that the missile will miss*.

----------


## war-p

> Cool ! Je commençais à désespérer que le F/A-18C soit équipé de l'AGM-88... Ça va enfin équilibrer les camps Red/Blue. Je suppose donc que le Su-25T va disparaître des slots Blue sur le serveur BlueFlag... ce qui aidera peut-être à équilibrer les effectifs de chaque camp, puisque le Su-25T est gratuit et que les Blues sont souvent bien plus nombreux que les Reds.
> 
> Si ma mémoire est bonne, quand l'ennemi coupe son radar dans DCS après l'envoi du missile, celui-ci atteint le point sur lequel se trouvait le véhicule au moment du départ missile. Donc ça colle avec ce que tu as déniché. Sauf que les véhicules lance-missiles qui détectent une menace sont sensés se déplacer (pas si cons ). C'est justement ce que faisait Dusty un soir : dés qu'il était menacé, il coupait son émission radar et se déplaçait de quelques centaines de mètres. On avait fini par l'abattre au missile TV Vikhr. Reste à savoir si MOOSE fait se déplacer les véhicules dans pareil cas, mais je suppose que oui.
> 
> 
> EDIT: bingo :


Sur certaines versions du HARM (je sais pas si ce sont celles proposées pour le f18) il y a même un système qui permet de reprendre le tracking d'un radar lorsque celui-ci coupe et réactive son émission.

----------


## Flappie

Intéressant... reste à voir si DCS en tiendra compte.

----------


## war-p

Je viens de voir que cette version date de 2010, donc je pense qu'il faut pas trop y compter, mais bon, déjà si on a de quoi faire du sead côté bleu, ça peut être sympa.

----------


## DHP

Après je ne suis pas familier avec tous les modèles et je ne doute pas que la plupart des armes radars sont mobiles mais certaines ne sont-elles pas montés sur des remorques et déployés par la suite ? 
Genre :
 
Quand tu vois qu’il parle d’un temps de vol de 50S t’as intérêt à te dépêcher pour raccrocher la remorque au camion.

Ou encore :

Avec la station radar au centre.


Edit : 


> AGM-154C JSOW


 

 ::o:

----------


## war-p

Pour le jsow, j'allais y venir  :Bave:

----------


## ze_droopy

La technique évasive n'est évidemment applicable qu'aux systèmes SAM autopropulsés.

----------


## Flappie

> Quand tu vois qu’il parle d’un temps de vol de 50S t’as intérêt à te dépêcher pour raccrocher la remorque au camion.


- Dédé, grouille-toi, y'a l'missile qui s'en vient !
- Attends, le R'né, je retire les cales...

 :^_^: 

L'arrivée du JSOW est une excellente nouvelle pour le Bk90 du Viggen : je crois qu'il s'agit du même type de missile, donc le Bk90 va sûrement bénéficier d'une mise à jour liée à l'introduction du JSOW dans le jeu. Ce devait être la fameuse NDA citée par Cobra dernièrement (il promettait de bonnes surprises pour l'avenir du Viggen, mais ne pouvait pas en parler). On pourra donc peut-être bientôt utiliser le Bk90 en multijoueur.  ::w00t::

----------


## Sigps220

Je trouve que ED communique beaucoup sur le F/A-18 en ce moment, on a quasiment une news tous les 3 jours. On aurait pu penser que l'arrivé du Harrier aurait calmé l'impatience des joueurs volant en appareil US. Je me demande (et au fond je l'espère un peu) que cette communication est le signe de la sortie prochaine du F/A-18 au moins en version beta. 

La liste de l'armement est impressionnante, en gros toutes les catégories d'armement disponible sur les avions de DCS se retrouvent sur le F/A-18 : 
- La MK-77 est une bombe au napalm, à ma connaissance il n'y a pas ce type d'armement dans DCS. Du coup, les explosions améliorées arriveront peut-être avec une gestion des incendies (au moins basique) ? 
- Différentes bombes planantes et missiles à longue portée (JSOW et SLAM) : cela implique-t-il enfin la possibilité de fixer comme objectif la destruction de bâtiment ? 

Pour les mines, je suis sceptique, a priori ce sont des bombes à parachutes modifiés pour en faire des mines, mais je vois mal l'usage in-game. 

En gros, une fois finalisé, l'avion pourrait remplir le rôle de tous les autres avions, du coup le prix de 100€ ne parait pas délirant. Et puis nous sommes dans le monde de la simulation, les développements sont longs (et chers), le public restreint et exigeant. Si la qualité est au rendez-vous le prix ne sera pas délirant par rapport à ce qui peut exister dans le monde de la simulation. Du coup, est-ce que 100€ un appareil qu'on utilise souvent est plus avantageux que 3 appareils à 50€ qu'on utilise peu / moins bien. Je sais que de mon côté, j'ai acheté plusieurs appareils que je n'utilise pas : le F-86 car je me disais que ça serait un petit avion fun pour des vols courts, sauf qu'il a pas vraiment sa place dans DCS (et du coup je le sors quand j'ai quelqu'un qui passe et qui veut faire joujou en volant), le KA-52 car j'ai jamais réussi à m'y mettre et d'autres que je ne sors que trop peu pour être vraiment à l'aise dessus, comme le A-10C que j'aime beaucoup, mais sur lequel je n'arrive pas à me familiariser.

----------


## Tugais

Petit message glissé au milieu d’une discussion sur Reddit concernant les nouvelles explosions aperçues dans les derniers trailers. SithSpawn, modérateur et testeur pour ED fait savoir que la réunification n’est plus très loin.

Je sais que tout est relatif concernant le «-pas très loin-» et sa déclinaison «-two more weeks-», mais une sortie pour Noël serait vraiment sympa.

----------


## Flappie

> En gros, une fois finalisé, l'avion pourrait remplir le rôle de tous les autres avions, du coup le prix de 100€ ne parait pas délirant.  [...] le *KA-5*2 car j'ai jamais réussi à m'y mettre et d'autres que je ne sors que trop peu pour être vraiment à l'aise dessus, comme le A-10C que j'aime beaucoup, mais sur lequel je n'arrive pas à me familiariser.


100 € ??!!?? Où as-tu vu passer cette info ? Je pense qu'il ne faut pas vendre les modules DCS à plus de 60 $. Après, c'est du vol. L'A-10C, pourtant l'un des plus complexes, n'a jamais excédé les 60 $.

Le Ka-52 n'est pas modélisé dans DCS, c'est sa variante monoplace, Ka-50.
Je suis dispo quand tu veux pour des missions en Ka-50.  :;): 




> Petit message glissé au milieu d’une discussion sur Reddit concernant les nouvelles explosions aperçues dans les derniers trailers. SithSpawn, modérateur et testeur pour ED fait savoir que la réunification n’est plus très loin.
> 
> Je sais que tout est relatif concernant le «-pas très loin-» et sa déclinaison «-two more weeks-», mais une sortie pour Noël serait vraiment sympa.


 :Vibre:  :Rock:

----------


## Bacab

Concernant la mission DEAD dans DCS : est-ce que MOOSE permet de faire se déplacer une batterie SAM d'une position de tir à une autre ou est-ce qu'il permet "seulement" de faire s'éteindre la batterie lorsqu'elle est visée par un missile anti-radiation ?
Je demande parce que si la batterie ne fait que s'éteindre, alors la JSOW devient effectivement un investissement rentable.

PS : concernant l'AGM-88, j'ignore comment il sera modélisé mais il se trouve que dans BMS, à moins d'embarquer le pod HAD (que je n'ai pas vu disponible dans la liste des emports à terminaison, mais peut être le F/A-18 n'en n'en a t'il pas besoin), il est assez difficile d'emploi car l'avion porteur n'a pas d'information sur la distance à l'émetteur (sauf emploi en mode POS mais cela demande un travail de renseignement en amont).

----------


## Tugais

Le coup des 100 euros *minimum* n’est que spéculation à l’heure actuelle ; mais elle revient de plus en plus souvent depuis qu’un dev de chez ED a annoncé sur la partie russophone du forum que le F/A-18 serait le module le plus chère jamais proposé sur DCS.

Le prix du Harrier est d’ores et déjà fixé à 70 euros alors qu’il représente bien moins d’années de développement et qu’il dispose de systèmes bien moins avancés que le futur Hornet. C’est peut-être aller un peu vite en besogne mais un module ED à 100 balles ou 120 balles, j’y crois totalement.

Du coup je me demande aussi quel sera le prix du Tomcat vu qu’il sera fournit avec une IA en _backseat_ et un porte-avions tout neuf (Le Forrestal) et son _deck crew_.

*Edit* : Concernant les SAM et d’après la citation de Flappie, les émetteurs coupent bien leurs émissions et se déplacent - dans la mesure du possible.

----------


## Bacab

> Le coup des 100 euros *minimum* n’est que spéculation à l’heure actuelle ; mais elle revient de plus en plus souvent depuis qu’un dev de chez ED a annoncé sur la partie russophone du forum que le F/A-18 serait le module le plus chère jamais proposé sur DCS.
> 
> Le prix du Harrier est d’ores et déjà fixé à 70 euros alors qu’il représente bien moins d’années de développement et qu’il dispose de systèmes bien moins avancés que le futur Hornet. C’est peut-être aller un peu vite en besogne mais un module ED à 100 balles ou 120 balles, j’y crois totalement.
> 
> Du coup je me demande aussi quel sera le prix du Tomcat vu qu’il sera fournit avec une IA en _backseat_ et un porte-avions tout neuf (Le Forrestal) et son _deck crew_.
> 
> *Edit* : Concernant les SAM et d’après la citation de Flappie, les émetteurs coupent bien leurs émissions et se déplacent - dans la mesure du possible.


Ah oui j'ai lu trop vite dsl  ::):

----------


## Zega

> Le palo m'intéresse mais apparemment tu préfères une remise en mains propres sur Paris du coup je ne me suis pas manifesté.


Arf, j'ai Chaussette sur le coup, palo + hotas, on va faire ça à ... Lyon  ::P: 
C'est coup de bol que j'ai un déplacement de prévu, mais tu aurais toujours pu me faire signe on ne sait jamais! Prochaine fois  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Le prix du Harrier est d’ores et déjà fixé à 70 euros alors qu’il représente bien moins d’années de développement et qu’il dispose de systèmes bien moins avancés que le futur Hornet.


Je m'inscris en faux.




> We are very pleased to announce the start of the pre-purchase period for RAZBAM's eagerly awaiting AV-8B N/A VTOL! During the pre-purchase period, this module will be priced at $49.99 USD. Once the Early Access is released in late-November 2017, the price will be* $59.99 USD*.

----------


## k4ngoo

Ha! On me fait signe que non...



> it will be $69.99 after release the newsletter was incorrect


source : https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=128
 :Cigare:

----------


## Flappie

::'(: 

Donc le prix actuel du pré-achat vaut le coup (s'il n'a pas été lui aussi sous-estimé dans la newsletter).

----------


## Tugais

Certains utilisateurs du forum ED ou sur Reddit pensent que le prix a été gonflé artificiellement depuis la lettre d’informations pour inciter les joueurs à justifier l’achat en _early access_ et compenser un volume de vente moins important que prévu.

De là à penser que les chinois du FBI sont impliqués  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

> Le coup des 100 euros *minimum* n’est que spéculation à l’heure actuelle ; mais elle revient de plus en plus souvent depuis qu’un dev de chez ED a annoncé sur la partie russophone du forum que le F/A-18 serait le module le plus chère jamais proposé sur DCS.
> 
> Le prix du Harrier est d’ores et déjà fixé à 70 euros alors qu’il représente bien moins d’années de développement et qu’il dispose de systèmes bien moins avancés que le futur Hornet. C’est peut-être aller un peu vite en besogne mais un module ED à 100 balles ou 120 balles, j’y crois totalement.
> 
> Du coup je me demande aussi quel sera le prix du Tomcat vu qu’il sera fournit avec une IA en _backseat_ et un porte-avions tout neuf (Le Forrestal) et son _deck crew_.
> 
> *Edit* : Concernant les SAM et d’après la citation de Flappie, les émetteurs coupent bien leurs émissions et se déplacent - dans la mesure du possible.


Dans le staff d'ED ils ne savent pas encore comment ils vont vendre le f18 et le pa, ils se demandent s'ils vont pas faire une version dégradé comme dans arma.

----------


## Flappie

> Certains utilisateurs du forum ED ou sur Reddit pensent que le prix a été gonflé artificiellement depuis la lettre d’informations pour inciter les joueurs à justifier l’achat en _early access_ et compenser un volume de vente moins important que prévu.
> 
> De là à penser que les chinois du FBI sont impliqués


Théorie intéressante. Ça expliquerait pourquoi certains gus ont déjà le Harrier dans les mains.




> Dans le staff d'ED ils ne savent pas encore comment ils vont vendre le f18 et le pa, ils se demandent s'ils vont pas faire une version dégradé comme dans arma.


Dégradée dans le sens où le PA fait aussi bien que les PA actuels, je crois. Moi, ça me convient... tant qu'ils ne lui collent pas des textures dégueulasses (souvenirs d'ArmA II).

----------


## Genchou

> Le coup des 100 euros *minimum* n’est que spéculation à l’heure actuelle ; mais elle revient de plus en plus souvent depuis qu’un dev de chez ED a annoncé sur la partie russophone du forum que le F/A-18 serait le module le plus chère jamais proposé sur DCS.
> 
> Le prix du Harrier est d’ores et déjà fixé à 70 euros alors qu’il représente bien moins d’années de développement et qu’il dispose de systèmes bien moins avancés que le futur Hornet. C’est peut-être aller un peu vite en besogne mais un module ED à 100 balles ou 120 balles, j’y crois totalement.
> 
> Du coup je me demande aussi quel sera le prix du Tomcat vu qu’il sera fournit avec une IA en _backseat_ et un porte-avions tout neuf (Le Forrestal) et son _deck crew_.
> 
> *Edit* : Concernant les SAM et d’après la citation de Flappie, les émetteurs coupent bien leurs émissions et se déplacent - dans la mesure du possible.


Pour le Tomcat, Cobra a déjà démenti un prix explosé. Voir ici https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...i?context=1000

Sinon je réagis par rapport à Sigps qui parle de l'actuelle tendance de ED a parler du F18 : tu dis que ça annonce une sortie qui se rapproche, moi je dis que ce n'est qu'une mesure pour calmer la communauté et rétablir une confiance auprès du client.

Après la débâcle de la date de sortie du Harrier, annoncé mordicus par Razbam pour le Q3 (donc avant fin septembre), finalement dans les mains de ED pendant presque deux semaines sans la moindre info, le son de cloche sur hoggit (et, je suppute, aussi sur les forums officiels dans une moindre mesure) était quasi unanime :

"ED c'est que des glands qui ont aucune stratégie de communication et ils s'aliennent leur userbase comme pas possible avec leurs dernières décisions (des trains détaillés, le module GPS, un pack d'assets payant, aucun suivi sérieux des bugs, ...)"

La communauté commençait enfin à se mettre d'accord sur l'évidence ! ED est une société victime de son produit qui fait preuve d'une superbe ingérence et communique mal à ce sujet !  ::o:  Malheur. C'est donc du jour au lendemain que Wags s'est mis à publier ces petites updates sur le Hornet, dans une évidente manœuvre d'apaisement.

Et bien sûr ça a fonctionné. ED est pardonné, le Harrier n'est plus le sujet des blagues "Q3 confirmed lol" et plus personne ne plaisante sur la qualité de modélisation des trains du Nevada.

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre, ED peut à nouveau vendre des produits pas finis.

Joie.

À mon avis, le Hornet on le verra pas avant juin 2018.

----------


## DHP

> Certains utilisateurs du forum ED ou sur Reddit pensent que le prix a été gonflé artificiellement depuis la lettre d’informations pour inciter les joueurs à justifier l’achat en _early access_ et compenser un volume de vente moins important que prévu.
> 
> De là à penser que les chinois du FBI sont impliqués


De toute façon ça c'est sur. Genre il se serait tromper sur la prix révélé à la date d'annonce du module alors que ça devait être un critère qui a du être discuté longtemps et en profondeur. _Et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu !_

----------


## Flappie

> La communauté commençait enfin à se mettre d'accord sur l'évidence ! ED est une société victime de son produit qui fait preuve d'une superbe ingérence et communique mal à ce sujet !  Malheur. C'est donc du jour au lendemain que Wags s'est mis à publier ces petites updates sur le Hornet, dans une évidente manœuvre d'apaisement.
> 
> Et bien sûr ça a fonctionné. ED est pardonné, le Harrier n'est plus le sujet des blagues "Q3 confirmed lol" et plus personne ne plaisante sur la qualité de modélisation des trains du Nevada.
> 
> Tout est rentré dans l'ordre, ED peut à nouveau vendre des produits pas finis.
> 
> Joie.
> 
> À mon avis, le Hornet on le verra pas avant juin 2018.


Maintenant que GlowingAMRAAM fait partie du staff d'ED, on va très régulièrement avoir des vidéos promotionnelles à se mettre sous la dent. Le _hype train_ ne marquera plus l'arrêt, si je puis dire. Mais je doute que ça empêche la communauté de discuter du fond... surtout quand on se sera habitués à voir se succéder les vidéos sans constater aucun progrès sur la finalisation des produits.

Personnellement, le seul truc qui m'excite quand je vois les vidéos du Harrier et du F/A-18C, c'est l'arrivée "prochaine" de la 2.5.

Quant à l'arrivée "prochaine" du F/A-18C, ça parait réaliste puisque ED a annoncé que *le produit serait loin d'être fini au moment de sa publication* (la moitié des armes ne seront pas implémentées, et on aura surtout du non guidé au départ, dixit cette très belle analyse). Bref, le F/A-18C _complet_ est loin de voir le jour, on est bien d'accord.

----------


## Sigps220

Je n'ai pas d'information sur le prix du F/A-18, je n'ai fait que reprendre le prix annoncé ici et pour être clair je ne cautionne pas ce prix qui me semble trop important, mais malheureusement dans le monde de la simulation cela ne m'étonnerait pas forcément. 

Pas forcément d'accord avec Genchou sur la date de sortie, je n'avais pas connaissance du bouillonnement de la communauté, clairement ED a des lacunes dans la communication, notamment avec des délais pas tenus et pas de visibilité sur la roadmap. A ce sujet, il est quand même édifiant qu'il n'y ait pas de roadmap officiel pour DCS et que la seule qui existe est non-officielle sur le forum (à comparer avec Arma qui est quand même plus clair sur ses objectifs). Mais les vidéos montrent un F/A-18 volant et "fonctionnel", les munitions qui seront celles de l'EA ne sont pas très complexes et sont déjà éprouvés sur les autres appareils du coup, une date de sortie proche ne m'étonnerait pas. Surtout pour gonfler le chiffre d'affaire en fin d'année. 

Par contre, je ne comprends pas ce que tu entends war-p par une version dégradée ? Le F/A-18 serait disponible gratuitement dans DCS en version simplifiée et la version "normale" sera à acheter ? Cela pourrait avoir du sens et inciter de nouveau joueur, le SU-25T n'est pas l'appareil le plus sexy, surtout pour des joueurs occidentaux. 
Si le dégradé ne comprend que le PA, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt car aucun autre appareil ne pourrait l'utiliser.

----------


## Flappie

> Si le dégradé ne comprend que le PA, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt car aucun autre appareil ne pourrait l'utiliser.


Si, tu devrais pouvoir l'utiliser mais il sera moins animé (ex : monte charge non fonctionnel, pas de personnel sur le pont...). C'est ce que j'en avais compris à l'époque. Bref, les obsédés du détail paieraient le prix du PA pour tous les autres.

----------


## Sigps220

> Si, tu devrais pouvoir l'utiliser mais il sera moins animé (ex : monte charge non fonctionnel, pas de personnel sur le pont...). C'est ce que j'en avais compris à l'époque. Bref, les obsédés du détail paieraient le prix du PA pour tous les autres.


Le PA ne viendrait pas en bundle du F/A-18 ? Ca serait un supplément à part ? J'avais compris que le PA venait avec le module, comme cela est prévu pour le Harrier (livré avec le Tarawa) et le F14 (livré avec le Forestal). 
Dans tous les cas, je ne vois pas l'intérêt du PA si tu n'as pas le F/A-18, vu que tu ne peux pas vraiment l'utiliser (sauf comme porte hélicoptère à la limite).

----------


## Flappie

Ah si, peut-être, je ne sais pas lus ce qui était prévu (pack only, ou PA seul possible). Les souvenirs que j'en ai viennent des infos au sujet du Forrestal pour le F-14, pas de ce qui est prévu pour le F/A-18C.

----------


## war-p

> Le PA ne viendrait pas en bundle du F/A-18 ? Ca serait un supplément à part ? J'avais compris que le PA venait avec le module, comme cela est prévu pour le Harrier (livré avec le Tarawa) et le F14 (livré avec le Forestal). 
> Dans tous les cas, je ne vois pas l'intérêt du PA si tu n'as pas le F/A-18, vu que tu ne peux pas vraiment l'utiliser (sauf comme porte hélicoptère à la limite).


Depuis le début le pa venant avec le f18 doit être un produit séparé (enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris) là où un des mecs du staff émettait des hypothèses, c'est sur les options pour ne pas scinder la communauté comme avec le pack d'asset ww2. En effet avec ce pack sur un serveur, si tu l'as pas acheté, tu peux pas le rejoindre.
Et j'ai jamais parlé d'un f18 simplifié.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et oui, un pa avec des textures dégueu est envisagé  ::ninja::

----------


## DHP

Si t'as pas le pack asset ww2 tu peux pas rejoindre un serveur qu'il là ???  :Facepalm:

----------


## Genchou

Hé non.

----------


## Sigps220

La condition c'est que le serveur dispose du pack WW2 ou l'utilise ? Parce qu'autant je comprends la logique du serveur qui utilise le pack dans sa mission, autant si le serveur a simplement le pack sans l'utiliser c'est complètement idiot comme truc.

----------


## Genchou

J'ai pas testé mais je pense que c'est si la mission contient des assets du pack. De toute manière c'est débile.

----------


## Sigps220

> J'ai pas testé mais je pense que c'est si la mission contient des assets du pack. De toute manière c'est débile.


C'est plutôt le pack WW2 qui n'est pas à sa place dans le jeu, mais bloquer les missions aux joueurs qui n'ont pas le pack, en soit ça ne me choque pas plus que ça. Sinon quel est l'intérêt d'acheter le pack ?
Je dois bien avouer que je ne connais pas ce pack, n'étant absolument pas attiré par le côté WW2 de DCS.

----------


## Flappie

> Ah et oui, un pa avec des textures dégueu est envisagé


 :Gerbe: 




> Si t'as pas le pack asset ww2 tu peux pas rejoindre un serveur qu'il là ???


En même temps, voler avec un warbird sur DCS sans avoir les unités au sol qui vont bien, c'est aimer se faire du mal (autant voler sur BoS-M-K). Je pense que la très grande majorité des possesseurs de l'assets pack WWII l'ont acquis en achetant le pack Normandie + Assets.

Après recherche, seuls les backers du projet DCS WWII ayant lâché au moins 20$ disposent "gratuitement" de la map Normandie.
Et parmi ceux-là, seuls ceux ayant lâché au moins 140$ disposent "gratuitement" de l'assets pack.  ::ninja:: 




> The Normandy 1944 map was offered as a reward to those who pledged $20 or more to the DCS WWII kickstarter. On April 28th, Early Access was granted to both the Normandy 1944 map and the WWII Assets Pack for those who had pledged $140 or more.

----------


## war-p

> En même temps, voler avec un warbird sur DCS sans avoir les unités au sol qui vont bien, c'est aimer se faire du mal (autant voler sur BoS-M-K). Je pense que la très grande majorité des possesseurs de l'assets pack WWII l'ont acquis en achetant le pack Normandie + Assets.
> 
> Après recherche, seuls les backers du projet DCS WWII ayant lâché au moins 20$ disposent "gratuitement" de la map Normandie.
> Et parmi ceux-là, seuls ceux ayant lâché au moins 140$ disposent "gratuitement" de l'assets pack.


En même temps s'il est moche, mais qu'on peut se poser dessus ça me perso  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> En même temps s'il est moche, mais qu'on peut se poser dessus ça me perso


Ouais, perso, ça me sort de la simu quand je vois un véhicule intentionnellement moche qui me crie "achète !!".

----------


## war-p

> Ouais, perso, ça me sort de la simu quand je vois un véhicule intentionnellement moche qui me crie "achète !!".


Ouais, je sais pas, entre ça et genre, t'explose si tu touches le pont d'envol...

----------


## Flappie

> Ouais, je sais pas, entre ça et genre, t'explose si tu touches le pont d'envol...


 :^_^:  Je ne vois pas ED faire ça un seul instant. A la rigueur, ils pourraient dire que les appareils autres que le F/A-18C seront incapables de saisir le câble. Comme ça on pourrait toujours s'y poser en hélico et en Harrier.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Heatblur prépare un Draken IA pour DCS. Évidemment, il sera inclus gratuitement.

https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...81#post3287481 

Sinon, je viens de trouver cette news vieille de deux semaines chez Belsimtek, qui nous informe que la construction du F-4E suit son cours, que nous aurons des nouvelles plus fréquemment, et que... le F-4E sortira en early access avec zéro armement, et un multiseat réduit au minimum.

Si même Belsimtek s'y met...

https://belsimtek.com/news/1792/

----------


## DHP

Euh, c'est quoi un Draken ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Un autre avion Suédois. Le prédécesseur du Viggen si je dit pas de connerie.

----------


## Flappie

C'est ça. Leur premier chasseur à aile delta aussi, je crois. Une bonne partie de l'équipe de Heatblur est suédoise. Je me demande s'il y a un rapport...  ::siffle:: 

C'est marrant, je lis que Saab est parvenu à exporter -un peu- cette bestiole (alors qu'il n'a pas eu cette chance avec le Viggen).

----------


## war-p

> C'est ça. Leur premier chasseur à aile delta aussi, je crois. Une bonne partie de l'équipe de Heatblur est suédoise. Je me demande s'il y a un rapport... 
> 
> C'est marrant, je lis que Saab est parvenu à exporter -un peu- cette bestiole (alors qu'il n'a pas eu cette chance avec le Viggen).


Ouais il a notamment été exporté au Danemark (facile, ils sont de l'autre côté de la mer) et... A l'Autriche.

----------


## Sigps220

Le truc qui me fascine avec le Draken c'est son côté hyper massif, il a l'air énorme alors qu'en fait il est plus petit que le Viggen. 
Le Viggen a eu un destin malheureux à l'export, par contre le Draken a eu plus de succès. D'ailleurs le Nevada est un terrain de jeu réaliste du Draken car les US ont longtemps utilisé un Draken pour tester les ailes à double delta.

----------


## Bacab

> Le truc qui me fascine avec le Draken c'est son côté hyper massif, il a l'air énorme alors qu'en fait il est plus petit que le Viggen. 
> Le Viggen a eu un destin malheureux à l'export, par contre le Draken a eu plus de succès. D'ailleurs le Nevada est un terrain de jeu réaliste du Draken car les US ont longtemps utilisé un Draken pour tester les ailes à double delta.


Je me demande si SAAB n'a pas payé, avec le Viggen, les compromis technologiques qu'ils ont fait. Je m'explique : j'ai lu que le système de navigation n'était pas prévu pour gérer des coordonnées en dehors de l'espace aérien suédois et que la mémoire était trop limité pour stocker des informations sur des aéroports en dehors de la Suède. Du coup je pense que l'avionique aurait du subir des modifs assez lourdes (et donc couteuse) en cas d'exportation et donc y'en a pas eu.

----------


## Flappie

Autre talon d'Achille du Viggen : ses combinaisons d'armement très limitées. J'ai ouï dire qu'Heatblur songe même à supprimer ses limitations de son module (ce qui en mettrait un coup au réalisme, au passage).
Et puis il est hyper spécialisé dans la chasse au navire, et je doute que ça eut pu intéresser l'Autriche, par exemple.  ::P:

----------


## Sigps220

> Autre talon d'Achille du Viggen : ses combinaisons d'armement très limitées. J'ai ouï dire qu'Heatblur songe même à supprimer ses limitations de son module (ce qui en mettrait un coup au réalisme, au passage).
> Et puis il est hyper spécialisé dans la chasse au navire, et je doute que ça eut pu intéresser l'Autriche, par exemple.


J'ai d'ailleurs l'impression que c'est le seul appareil de sa génération (et même de celles suivantes) qui soit autant spécialisé dans l'anti-navire. Les limitations de l'armement tiennent à son système informatique, l'ordinateur n'accepte (sauf quelques exceptions) qu'un seul type de charge. Ce qui est d'ailleurs cohérent avec sa doctrine d'emploi : voler vite et bas pour faire du hit and run.
Dans la réalité, il est quand même plus simple de vendre des chasseurs que des appareils d'attaque au sol. Un chasseur répond à un besoin "universel" là où différents pays ont des approches et des besoins différents sur des appareils d'attaque au sol. 

Et puis, c'est le premier appareil avec un ordinateur à microprocesseur, les avancées sur certains points (navigation, armement perfectionnée pour son époque) entraine forcément des limites. A mon sens, vouloir faire sauter ces limites c'est perdre le charme de l'appareil. 

Je comprends que Heartblue essaie de rendre son appareil plus sexy pour en vendre plus, mais je pense que l'arrivée de la map d'Hormuz (qui va permettre de faire de l'anti-ship dans un nouvel environnement) et surtout la nouvelle gestion des explosions devraient bien aider le Viggen : un largage de 16 bombes de 120 kg doit quand même être assez destructeurs sur des cibles non-blindées, ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas aujourd'hui.  

Je l'aime d'amour mon Viggen (au cas où cela ne se voit pas).

----------


## Flappie

> Je l'aime d'amour mon Viggen (au cas où cela ne se voit pas).


 :^_^: 
100% d'accord avec toi.
J'ajoute que quand le Bk-90 marchera enfin en multi, le Viggen reprendra du galon et souffrira moins de la comparaison aux F/A-18C et autres Harrier.

----------


## Tugais

Tiens d'ailleurs, vous qui êtes fan du Viggen, je suis depuis quelques jours un sujet sur le forum d'ED d'un utilitaire en cours de développement qui semble plein de promesses pour créer ses propres plans de vol (en mode SP ou MP). La discussion se déroule sur ce sujet, et il y a une petite vidéo Youtube qui montre bien le potentiel du soft.

Je trouve ça vraiment cool et ça redonne de l'intérêt au module surtout pour les personnes qui volent en ligne (le type planche sur un moyen de partager le plan de vol créé avec d'autres pilotes de Viggen).

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour l'info, c'est une très bonne idée. Je lis que le concepteur aimerait également gérer le calcul des QFE de chaque waypoint.  ::):

----------


## Tugais

Je laisse ça dans un coin :

----------


## Sigps220

Cela se confirme, nous aurons donc maintenant une vidéo par semaine. Au moins on peut se rincer l'œil et pour le coup le détroit à l'air beaucoup plus excitant que NTTR. 
J'espère que la newsletter donnera des infos plus consistantes ...

----------


## DHP

La map ferait 90miles/nautiques²

----------


## Genchou

> La map ferait 90miles/nautiques²


90000mi², environ 230000km². Pour info, un mile n'est pas un nautique : 1nm = ~1.15mi

----------


## Sigps220

Ca fait un beau morceau, j'ai trouvé des images montrant la map potentiel sur les forum d'ED, à prendre avec des pincettes car post non-officiel + anciens, un post parle d'une carte de 320.000 km², soit environ 30% de plus que les 90.000 mi² de la vidéo.

----------


## Tugais

Je pense que quelqu’un avec un peu de temps libre pourrait facilement « recréer » le théâtre d’opération prévu d’après les indications données auparavant par ED et cette nouvelle vidéo.

En gros nous savons que la zone couvre les Emirats Arabes Unis, le Sud de l’Iran et que dans cette zone se trouvent trois grandes villes modélisées mais surtout les 16 bases aériennes les plus importantes de la région. Qui s’y colle ?  :WTF: 

Edit : Je réalise après avoir laissé mon message qu’il y a déjà un screen qui provient de l’éditeur de mission lui-même  ::siffle::

----------


## Genchou

Ca fait sens si on calcule en nm.

90000nm² c'est environ 310000km².

----------


## DHP

> 90000mi², environ 230000km². Pour info, un mile n'est pas un nautique : 1nm = ~1.15mi


Effectivement, je voulais dire 90.000nm² mais j'ai mal formulé.




> Ca fait un beau morceau, j'ai trouvé des images montrant la map potentiel sur les forum d'ED, à prendre avec des pincettes car post non-officiel + anciens, un post parle d'une carte de 320.000 km², soit environ 30% de plus que les 90.000 mi² de la vidéo.


ça me semble normal, il vont bien modéliser les 90000nm² et ensuite une partie non utilisable "tampon" pour ne pas voir les bords de map.




> Je pense que quelqu’un avec un peu de temps libre pourrait facilement « recréer » le théâtre d’opération prévu d’après les indications données auparavant par ED et cette nouvelle vidéo.
> 
> En gros nous savons que la zone couvre les Emirats Arabes Unis, le Sud de l’Iran et que dans cette zone se trouvent trois grandes villes modélisées mais surtout les 16 bases aériennes les plus importantes de la région. Qui s’y colle ? 
> 
> Edit : Je réalise après avoir laissé mon message qu’il y a déjà un screen qui provient de l’éditeur de mission lui-même


Abu Dhabi, Dubai et une autre ville de l'autre côté du détroit genre Bandar Abbas.

----------


## Sigps220

La 2nde map est beaucoup plus conséquente puisqu'elle englobe aussi le Qatar et Bahrein. L'image semble issu de l'éditeur de mission mais elle ne colle pas vraiment avec les précédentes annonces, ou plutôt elle va bien plus loin que ce qui est prévu.

----------


## Flappie

Comme dit plus haut, la carte affichée dans l'éditeur représente une aire plus grande que ce qui est vraiment modélisé. Par exemple, l'aéroport de Mascat (capitale du sultanat d'Oman) n'est pas modélisé : ça veut dire que cette région sera en "low poly", avec des textures basses définition, et sans villes, ce qui veut dire qu'on n'aura aucun intérêt à s'y rendre. C'est la même chose que pour la Crimée de la map Caucase actuelle (et future) : les terres sont là, mais il n'y a rien dessus.

Pour faire simple, on sait que la partie vraiment détaillée de la carte (avec villes, bases, high-poly et textures sol détaillées) est délimitée par les bases les plus au nord, au sud, à l'ouest et à l'est... et qui se résume au périmètre du détroit d'Hormuz, d'où vient le nom du nouveau théâtre.  :;):  Ça sera déjà un joli champ de bataille, avec les rives nord et sud du golfe Persique et toutes les petites îles entre les deux (j'avais survolé la zone en me rendant à Oman).

----------


## ze_droopy

> Tiens d'ailleurs, vous qui êtes fan du Viggen, je suis depuis quelques jours un sujet sur le forum d'ED d'un utilitaire en cours de développement qui semble plein de promesses pour créer ses propres plans de vol (en mode SP ou MP). La discussion se déroule sur ce sujet, et il y a une petite vidéo Youtube qui montre bien le potentiel du soft.
> 
> Je trouve ça vraiment cool et ça redonne de l'intérêt au module surtout pour les personnes qui volent en ligne (le type planche sur un moyen de partager le plan de vol créé avec d'autres pilotes de Viggen).


 ::w00t::  Le bonheur!
par contre le T-IR en accéléré...  :Gerbe:

----------


## Tugais

Pendant ce temps, sur le forum d’ED, un type dit qu’il s’en fout du nouveau théâtre :




> Nice teaser, but where are we with Caucasus map?


Réponse de SithSpawn à nouveau :




> Very close…


Il a vraiment l’air sûr de son coup, il répond à presque toutes personnes qui soulèvent le même genre de question. Les vétérans de DCS, vous en pensez quoi de cette variante de _two more weeks_ ?

----------


## Genchou

Shitspawn.  :ouaiouai: 

Je serais étonné de voir la 2.5 avant 2018 personnellement. Très agréablement étonné, mais inattendu quand même.

----------


## Sigps220

> Il a vraiment l’air sûr de son coup, il répond à presque toutes personnes qui soulèvent le même genre de question. Les vétérans de DCS, vous en pensez quoi de cette variante de _two more weeks_ ?


Mes pronostics n'ont pas vraiment changé, je vois bien la sortie de la 2.5 et la béta du Hornet (ou au moins l'ouverture des précommandes) d'ici la fin de l'année.

Disons que je suis un canard optimiste.

----------


## partizan

[mode troll on]
haha, si si very close mais avec 1/3 de ce qu'on a actuellement sur la map, les 2/3 suivants sur les 2 prochaines années
[mode troll off]

----------


## Genchou

> les 2/3 suivants sur les 2 prochaines années


Estimations non-contractuelles.

----------


## partizan

ah et puis au fait...

https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=195798

 ::siffle::

----------


## DHP

Faut qu'il arrête avec leur soon et leur very close..

----------


## pollux 18

News de BOK: Malgré la sortie toute proche de BOK (fin d'année) les dév n'en oublient pas pour autant de travailler l'aspect visuel de cette sim qui je vous le rappel concernera les 3 opus. 

JDD N° 178: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...iary/?p=528352

Nouveaux nuages avec 2 couches possible et distance d'affichage multiplier par 3 






JDD N° 179: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...iary/?p=530528

Nouveaux rendu des maps hivernal de Stalingrad, Moscou, Velikie Luki, Novosokol Niki et Lapino

Avant



Après


Avant


Après


Avant


Après


Avant


Après



Pour le reste, les dév nous donnent leur avis sur l'A 20 en cours de test qui semblent être une arme redoutable...

----------


## DHP

Plus ça va. Plus IL2 donne envie.

----------


## Tugais

Punaise …

Des canards volent sur IL-2 ? J’ai BoS et BoM, je suis un n00b total, la dernière fois que j’ai volé en warbird c’était sur le tout premier IL-2 en 2001-2002 …

Edit : Je viens de voir le message de Wags avec la zone exacte du Détroit d’Ormuz. Suivez le lien.

----------


## DHP

Soon* TM*  ::ninja:: 


https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...03&postcount=1




> Folks,
> I understand that you are anxious for news about the updates that are scheduled for the M-2000C.
> Despite the AV-8B NA taking precedence in all our work schedule, the M-2000C has not been forgotten and several improvements are ready to be deployed as soon as we are able to do so:
> 
> - FM updates
> - New collision model.
> - Textures improvements
> 
> On the avionics side, I still have to start working on the promised changes, but they will be coming. In fact I think that the M-2000C will benefit from the hiatus since some stuff that we learned while developing the AV-8B NA will be used with the M-2000C.
> ...

----------


## Flappie

En lisant un changelog de Heatblur, je découvre le JetSeat et l'appli SimShaker. Ca parait pas mal du tout, ce truc ! Ce serait un excellent complément à ceux qui sont déjà équipés en VR. Qu'en pensez-vous ?
J'espère que la rédac' a prévu de le tester bientôt...  ::w00t::

----------


## jfamiens

> En lisant un changelog de Heatblur, je découvre le JetSeat et l'appli SimShaker. Ca parait pas mal du tout, ce truc ! Ce serait un excellent complément à ceux qui sont déjà équipés en VR. Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> J'espère que la rédac' a prévu de le tester bientôt...


J'ai le siège depuis 3 semaines, acheté sur un coup de tête après un test trouvé sur un forum/site (checksix au souvenir). C'est très très bien (les pales du Mi-8 qui te font vibrer au démarrage...) pour l'immersion. A noter, Simshaker est gratuit. 

Toutefois, 2 points à prendre en compte pour le Jetseat: 1) dédié à trop peu de jeux (4/5 dont X-plane et DCS) , 2) qualité des attaches pour fixer à ta chaise (j'en ai cassé une après 10 jours, la couture a laché)
Il semble que tu puisses l'utiliser pour d'autres jeux si tu utilises un mode (audio et non US :B):  mais comme j'ai un casque 5.1 USB, je ne peux le faire

----------


## Flappie

Super, merci pour ton retour.

Ca m'a l'air très engageant, sauf pour le point 2... je suppose que tu as pu rafistoler une attache, mais le look doit en prendre un coup. Bon, en même temps, c'est pas super joli de base. J'attendrai d'avoir une pièce dédiée au PC pour m'en acheter un. Mais j'ai hâte.  ::):

----------


## jfamiens

> Super, merci pour ton retour.
> 
> Ca m'a l'air très engageant, sauf pour le point 2... je suppose que tu as pu rafistoler une attache, mais le look doit en prendre un coup. Bon, en même temps, c'est pas super joli de base. J'attendrai d'avoir une pièce dédiée au PC pour m'en acheter un. Mais j'ai hâte.


Je te conseille tout d'abord de bien vérifier si les dimensions vont coller avec celles de ta chaise (il y a de fortes choses que cela soit le cas). Ensuite, tu devrais renforcer les 3 attaches OU tu achètes sur le magasin en ligne du créateur de simshaker (j'ai lu après coup qu'il faisait une version "améliorée" notamment sur le système d'attache). Manque de bol, c'est l'attache haute (partie haute du dossier de chaise) qui a laché.. mais madame va pouvoir faire quelque chose  ::):

----------


## Tugais

Pour les possesseurs de M-2000 :




> Here are the updates pushed today!  Let me know if you have any questions about the changes.  I will also work up a separate list of the few items we are tracking for the next update that I am aware of:
> 
> Flight Model and Systems:
> - Added clickableness to secondary oil switch
> - Added instability modeling for high angle of attack with heavy loadout
> - Fixed slat schedule equation
> - Fixed jittery acceleration numbers for HUD when weight on wheels (takeoff)
> - Fixed AP flight path marker on HUD now follows pitch ladder with roll
> - Fixed airbrake not showing in multiplayer
> ...


La bonne nouvelle c’est le fait que ces changements viennent d’être transmis à ED et seront disponibles dans le prochain patch - d’ici fin Novembre donc.

Avec un peu de chance le module va enfin se voir accorder l’attention mérité et sera « finalisé » dans les mois à venir. Peut-être que la grogne sur les forums et sur Reddit aura eu son petit effet ? Si c’est le cas, je leur filerai mon pognon pour le Mirage.

----------


## war-p

Alléluia, enfin, ils ont dû se dire qu'ils allaient pas beaucoup vendre de Harrier  ::ninja::  Sinon, manque plus que l'update des systèmes et on sera bon!

----------


## Flappie

Ne va pas trop vite : rien ne dit que cette prochaine màj ne contient pas de régressions. Mais au moins, on voit que le Mirage n'est pas laissé tombé, alors même que le Harrier s'apprête à sortir.

----------


## war-p

> Ne va pas trop vite : rien ne dit que cette prochaine màj ne contient pas de régressions. Mais au moins, on voit que le Mirage n'est pas laissé tombé, alors même que le Harrier s'apprête à sortir.


Ne parle pas de malheur!

----------


## Flappie

_/3615 MyLife on_
Je parle pas de malheur, je parle de ce que je constate au boulot, hélas. Je teste des logiciels, je remonte des bugs, puis les éditeurs fournissent des patchs dans lesquels je trouve souvent des régressions. Les éditeurs en question ont pourtant des employés qui bossent à plein temps, et qui sont plutôt bien payés... mais ils passent peu de temps à tester leurs logiciels : ils savent que le client s'en occupera lui-même (et si le client valide une appli buguée sans le savoir, les bugs découverts après la mise en service sont parfois corrigés sous la forme "d'évolutions" payantes : c'est tout bénef').
_/3615 MyLife off_

Or la grande majorité des éditeurs tiers DCS -sinon tous- codent leurs modules pendant leur temps libre, après leur "vrai" boulot. A mon avis, vu le peu de temps libre dont ils disposent, ils ne font pas mieux que mes fameux éditeurs quand le patch est codé : ils laissent les clients remonter les bugs. Bref, ne vendons pas la peau de la charrue avant les boeufs.

----------


## Flappie

Pour ceux qui, tôt ou tard, craqueront pour le Harrier : ne vous étonnez pas si vous vous gaufrez souvent. A ce jour, parmi les appareils opérés aux U.S., c'est celui qui s'est le plus crashé, souvent avec de jeunes pilotes à son bord.

Malgré tout, j'ai lu que la variante AV-8B allait prolonger sa carrière aux dépends du F/A-18, qui vieillit prématurément.

----------


## papagueff

Salut Flappie. As tu le temps de préparer une mission pour Mardi ? Sinon récupère sur TS " Beslan 1.5 utilisation des bombes laser" et vois si tu peu y ajouter des Viggens. Merci

----------


## Flappie

Salut, je vais modifier ton fichier, ça me va très bien.  ::):  J'ai voulu reprendre l'écriture de missions ce weekend mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de lancer l'éditeur.  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

> Pour ceux qui, tôt ou tard, craqueront pour le Harrier : ne vous étonnez pas si vous vous gaufrez souvent. A ce jour, parmi les appareils opérés aux U.S., c'est celui qui s'est le plus crashé, souvent avec de jeunes pilotes à son bord.
> 
> Malgré tout, j'ai lu que la variante AV-8B allait prolonger sa carrière aux dépends du F/A-18, qui vieillit prématurément.


 ::w00t::  Ce tombeau! Je pensais pas que c'était autant dangereux!

----------


## Flappie

Je viens d'acheter mon propre tombeau. Je vous en dirai des nouvelles quand il sera sorti d'usine.  :;): 

Oui, je sais, Mirage pas fini, tout ça, mais de toute façon, je ne suis pas un inconditionnel du M-2000C, et je ne me voyais pas snober très longtemps un appareil aussi original que le Harrier. J'ai trouvé une saine lecture pour ces prochains jours.

----------


## DHP

ça s'est bien passé hier soir ? Ptite mission tranquille ? 

Moi je suis en déménagement, j'essaierais de vous rejoindre dans 2/3 semaines !

----------


## Flappie

Ben, on n'était que 3, mais c'était sympa quand même. Première mission un peu brutasse, j'ai même pas voulu tenter le Viggen. Je ne me suis donc fait abattre en Su-25.  ::):  On a trouvé un Tor dans le secteur qu'on devait attaquer (et y'avait pas de Su-25T dans la mission). On a fini par abandonner la mission.

Après, on a enquillé sur une mission de mon cru que j'ai refaite, Viggen + Mirage. C'était pas mal, mais je n'ai pas pu défendre l'objectif correctement, étant seul en mud (et en plus, je visais mal). Bref, vivement que tu reviennes.  ::):  Et les autres aussi, d'ailleurs. J'espère que le passage du Caucase en 2.5 motivera du monde pour nos soirées.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je suis bien motivé, faut juste que je trouve le temps!  ::|:

----------


## Flappie

> Je suis bien motivé, faut juste que je trouve le temps!


 :Emo: 

J'ai ri en lisant le début du manuel "de poche" de l'AV-8B :




> Idle thrust is high and will result in excessive taxi speed unless the brakes are used or nozzles deflected.  *The use of nozzle deflection* between 45° and 60° for control of taxi speed* is recommended*. 
> 
> *When taxiing with nozzles deflected, it is essential that the stick be held forward 2° nose down* so that  the nose RCS valve will remain closed. *This will prevent the nose RCS valve from blowing debris into  the engine intake ducts*.


Et ça, c'est que la phase de taxi.  ::P: 
Bon, j'imagine que RAZBAM n'aura pas été jusqu'à simuler la projection de débris...

----------


## DHP

Dans le documentaire que j'avais linké il y a quelques jours il disait bien qu'un STO (short take off) était préférable à VTO (vertical take off) pour cette raison même.

----------


## Sigps220

De ce que j'ai lu, le VTO est également très peu utilisé car il consomme énormément de carburant et nécessite trop de sacrifice sur la charge utile. Le taux d'attrition du Harrier est effectivement complétement délirant et complètement à l'écart des appareils qui volent actuellement, on est plutôt dans les taux des appareils de la génération précédente ou même encore avant. 

J'ai une question sur le fonctionnement des radios, je suis passé récemment à la radio non simplifiée et j'ai l'impression de rater quelques choses. Sur le Viggen par exemple, je ne peux entendre qu'une seule fréquence, du coup soit j'entends mes coéquipiers, soit j'entends l'ATC par exemple. Ca me paraît aberrant, j'ai l'impression de rater quelque chose.

----------


## war-p

> De ce que j'ai lu, le VTO est également très peu utilisé car il consomme énormément de carburant et nécessite trop de sacrifice sur la charge utile. Le taux d'attrition du Harrier est effectivement complétement délirant et complètement à l'écart des appareils qui volent actuellement, on est plutôt dans les taux des appareils de la génération précédente ou même encore avant. 
> 
> J'ai une question sur le fonctionnement des radios, je suis passé récemment à la radio non simplifiée et j'ai l'impression de rater quelques choses. Sur le Viggen par exemple, je ne peux entendre qu'une seule fréquence, du coup soit j'entends mes coéquipiers, soit j'entends l'ATC par exemple. Ca me paraît aberrant, j'ai l'impression de rater quelque chose.


Heu c'est normal, c'est pour ça que dans la plupart des avions un peu modernes t'as deux radios (genre uhf et vhf), et c'est aussi pour ça qu'en  général t'as des preset de fréquences.

----------


## Flappie

Je suppose qu'on doit pouvoir utiliser les deux radios en parallèle (la principale, FR22 en UHF, et et le backup, FR24, en VHF AM) mais je lis dans ce chouette post que la FR24 n'est pas encore codée dans DCS.

EDIT: confirmé, je vois un bouton pour transmettre sur la FR22 et un autre sur la FR24, page 200 du manuel.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Tiens en parlant de ça, je me demandais comment régler la radio du L-39 sur la map Nevada pour causer avec l'ATC ? J'ai pas trouvé. Les presets correspondent aux ATC de la carte Caucase et je n'ai pas trouvé quoi mettre pour les aéroports Nevada (J'ai essayé de bidouiller dans l'éditeur de mission).

----------


## ze_droopy

Théoriquement, comme dit Flappie, tu peux utiliser la radio principale en uhf et la secours en vhf, mais dans la pratique, n'utiliser que la radio principale ne devrait pas être (trop) handicapant, à condition de préparer les presets.

----------


## Flappie

> Tiens en parlant de ça, je me demandais comment régler la radio du L-39 sur la map Nevada pour causer avec l'ATC ? J'ai pas trouvé. Les presets correspondent aux ATC de la carte Caucase et je n'ai pas trouvé quoi mettre pour les aéroports Nevada (J'ai essayé de bidouiller dans l'éditeur de mission).


Le sujet est abordé ici. Apparemment, tu est obligé de configurer tes fréquences dans l'éditeur pour que ça fonctionne sur la map Nevada.




> Théoriquement, comme dit Flappie, tu peux utiliser la radio principale en uhf et la secours en vhf, mais dans la pratique, n'utiliser que la radio principale ne devrait pas être (trop) handicapant, à condition de préparer les presets.


Oui, mais dans ce cas là, tu fais comment pour entendre les deux fréquences au même moment avec la seule radio principale ?

----------


## ze_droopy

À quel moment en aurais-tu besoin?

----------


## Flappie

Je sais pas... causer avec un AWACS et une base en même temps ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Le sujet est abordé ici. Apparemment, tu est obligé de configurer tes fréquences dans l'éditeur pour que ça fonctionne sur la map Nevada.


Merci ! Bien vu. Tu aurais à quelque part la liste des fréquences AM à régler en fonction de l'aéroport ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je sais pas... causer avec un AWACS et une base en même temps ?


T'aurais quand même pu trouver quelque chose de plus probable  ::P:

----------


## Bacab

Dans BMS ça me paraît évident d'avoir deux radios : généralement mon flight en VHF et le package en UHF. Ça permet de ne pas encombrer la fréquence avec des annonces spécifiques à un flight sur la VHF (du style passage wpt 2...) et de coordonner plusieurs flights sur l'UHF (histoires que tous les strickers se pointent pas en même temps au dessus de la cible).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Merci ! Bien vu. Tu aurais à quelque part la liste des fréquences AM à régler en fonction de l'aéroport ?


Pouf, je m'auto répond :
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=162198

Faudra que je teste.

----------


## Flappie

> T'aurais quand même pu trouver quelque chose de plus probable


En même temps, la seule fois où j'ai VRAIMENT besoin de causer sur la radio DCS, c'est quand j'utilise Simple Radio, sur BlueFlag.  ::): 
D'ailleurs j'attends surtout le Caucase 2.5 pour ça : le retour de BlueFlag en Mer Noire, pour qu'on puisse tous s'y retrouver.

----------


## Vitalferox

> En même temps, la seule fois où j'ai VRAIMENT besoin de causer sur la radio DCS, c'est quand j'utilise Simple Radio, sur BlueFlag. 
> D'ailleurs j'attends surtout le Caucase 2.5 pour ça : le retour de BlueFlag en Mer Noire, pour qu'on puisse tous s'y retrouver.


Le serveur dont tu parles s'appel vraiment blue flag ? Je l'ai cherché l'autre soir , sans succès ... par contre J'ai trouvé les serveurs open conflict ! 

De mon côté c'est pas l'envie qui manque de venir avec vous les mardi soirs , mais pour le moment c'est compliqué de me libérer ce soir de la semaine !

----------


## Flappie

> Le serveur dont tu parles s'appel vraiment blue flag ? Je l'ai cherché l'autre soir , sans succès ... par contre J'ai trouvé les serveurs open conflict ! 
> 
> De mon côté c'est pas l'envie qui manque de venir avec vous les mardi soirs , mais pour le moment c'est compliqué de me libérer ce soir de la semaine !


Je crois que le serveur s'appelle BuddySpike. Toutes les infos sont là : http://gadget.buddyspike.net/
Mais si tu n'as pas la Map Nevada, tu ne risques pas de trouver le serveur.

Dis moi quels soirs/jours tu es dispo.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Je crois que le serveur s'appelle BuddySpike. Toutes les infos sont là : http://gadget.buddyspike.net/
> Mais si tu n'as pas la Map Nevada, tu ne risques pas de trouver le serveur.
> 
> Dis moi quels soirs/jours tu es dispo.


J'ai la map Nevada , je l'ai prise avec le F5 ! 

Ben en gros tous les soirs de la semaine me vont (si je ne bosse pas) hormis le mardi, chez les canards beaucoup de commu jouent le soir la  ! 

Merci pour les infos , j'irais jeter un oeil ! Même si je vais surement me faire déchirer en pvp  ::ninja::

----------


## pollux 18

Les futures plans de la série IL-2 Battle of ... dévoilé aujourd'hui: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=199239

----------


## Flappie

Ah, une "keynote" 1C ? 
Je me prends à rêver d'un concurrent _jets_ pour DCS, histoire de faire baisser les prix et d'améliorer les roadmaps respectives !  ::trollface:: 


EDIT: on dirait que j'étais dans le vrai.  ::): 

- sortie d'un nouveau théâtre d'opération européen
- "transformation" payante de Rise of Flight pour qu'il fasse partie du même environnement de jeu qu'IL2. Par contre, je crois que les clients de RoF devront racheter ce "jeu unifié", qui s'appellera _Flying Circus_. Un théâtre français est prévu (à l'image de FC3 sur DCS)
- sortie d'un simu de chars WW2 (à l'image de Combined Arms sur DCS)
- sortie d'un bac à sable IL2 gratuit (à l'image de DCS)
- ajouts appareils créés par des développeurs tiers (à l'image de DCS)
- ajout de jets (à l'image de ... bon, vous avez compris)
- sortie d'un nouveau moteur graphique
- amélioration prochaine de certaines choses comme le matchmaking, ou le support des mods


Toute la liste de courses est ici : https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...k-crew-and-mo/

----------


## pollux 18

*L'annonce officielle:* https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...o/#entry532738 

*IL-2 Battle of Bodenplatte* 



*IL-2 Flying Circus – Volume I*



IL-2 Tank Crew – Clash at Prokhorovka

----------


## Bopnc

> À quel moment en aurais-tu besoin?


Dans DCS l'usage n'est pas fréquent, mais dans BMS c'est parfois compliqué avec seulement deux radios, et dans la réalité je me demande même comment ils arrivent à se dépatouiller. 

Tu as en permanence une radio grillée par tes ailiers. Il ne t'en reste qu'une pour le package avec lequel tu dois te coordonner, l'awac avec lequel tu dois être en permanence en liaison si tu veux pas mourir, les bases pour les phase de départ/de circuits/d'approche, le JTAC au sol qui te guide pour la frappe, etc.


Quand aux annonces d'IL2, si ça veut dire que je vais pouvoir survoler les tranchées dans mon Nieuport en VR, je dis :  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Bacab

> Dans DCS l'usage n'est pas fréquent, mais dans BMS c'est parfois compliqué avec seulement deux radios, et dans la réalité je me demande même comment ils arrivent à se dépatouiller. 
> 
> Tu as en permanence une radio grillée par tes ailiers. Il ne t'en reste qu'une pour le package avec lequel tu dois te coordonner, l'awac avec lequel tu dois être en permanence en liaison si tu veux pas mourir, les bases pour les phase de départ/de circuits/d'approche, le JTAC au sol qui te guide pour la frappe, etc.


Oui voila c'est exactement ça !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Dans DCS l'usage n'est pas fréquent, mais dans BMS c'est parfois compliqué avec seulement deux radios, et dans la réalité je me demande même comment ils arrivent à se dépatouiller. 
> 
> Tu as en permanence une radio grillée par tes ailiers. Il ne t'en reste qu'une pour le package avec lequel tu dois te coordonner, l'awac avec lequel tu dois être en permanence en liaison si tu veux pas mourir, les bases pour les phase de départ/de circuits/d'approche, le JTAC au sol qui te guide pour la frappe, etc.


C'est plus confortable, j'en conviens, et c'est même devenu nécessaire dans les opérations actuelles. A l'heure du Viggen, une radio devait pouvoir suffire à faire un vol séquencé bien fraggé? (Tour, Approche, FIR, Tactique et retour en sens inverse). Après je ne suis pas spécialiste des forces suédoises, et la radio "secours" était peut-être là pour veiller une deuxième fréquence dans tous les cas?

----------


## Bacab

> C'est plus confortable, j'en conviens, et c'est même devenu nécessaire dans les opérations actuelles. A l'heure du Viggen, une radio devait pouvoir suffire à faire un vol séquencé bien fraggé? (Tour, Approche, FIR, Tactique et retour en sens inverse). Après je ne suis pas spécialiste des forces suédoises, et la radio "secours" était peut-être là pour veiller une deuxième fréquence dans tous les cas?


Vu la prépondérance du vol TBA dans la doctrine d'emploi du Viggen je pense que pendant le vol c'était silence radio pour éviter l'interception.

----------


## war-p

> Vu la prépondérance du vol TBA dans la doctrine d'emploi du Viggen je pense que pendant le vol c'était silence radio pour éviter l'interception.


Voir qu'elle devait plus servir à rien au bout de 5 min à 10 m du sol  ::ninja::

----------


## Serpi

> *L'annonce officielle:* https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...o/#entry532738 
> *IL-2 Battle of Bodenplatte* 
> https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/uploa...1510884796.jpg


 ::lol:: 

Je suis faible, j'ai déjà précommandé...

----------


## Bacab

> Voir qu'elle devait plus servir à rien au bout de 5 min à 10 m du sol


En plus

----------


## papagueff

Mardi Soir,21h, je ne serais pas présent , je fête mes 447 ans de mariage avec madame mais je laisse une mission aux bons soins de Flappie.
"un pont sur Rike " deux bases seront à votre disposition: Batumi pour les 4x A10c, les 2x F15 et le Mirage 2000 et Kutaisi pour les 2x KA50.
La base de Kutaisi servira de base de ravitaillement pour les chasseurs et les A10.
le but de la mission "détruire un pont et tout véhicules ennemis autour ainsi que les barrages routiers. Les chasseurs protègerons les A10 et les KA50. "
Bon vol à tous.

PS: Je laisse à Flappie le soin de modifier les appareils en fonction du désir de chacun.

----------


## Flappie

> je fête mes 447 ans de mariage avec madame


C'est bien ce que je pensais, tu es encore vert pour ton grand âge !  ::XD:: 

Merci pour la mission, mais on peut la jouer quand tu seras là.  :;):

----------


## papagueff

> C'est bien ce que je pensais, tu es encore vert pour ton grand âge !


Houpps! erreur de frappe monumentale. Voilà ce qui arrive quand on ne se relie pas. 47 ans, ça suffiras. Quand à la mission si vous êtes en nombre n'attend pas que je sois présent.Je l'ai testée et elle fonctionne très bien et n'est pas trop hard.   ::):

----------


## Flappie

Ok, c'est noté. Au pire j'ai trouvé une chouette mission dynamique avec les appareils qu'on affectionne (A10, Mirage, Viggen, F5...).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello le gens !

Pitite question pour l'éditeur de mission. Quand on clique sur un aéroport, il affiche plein de fréquences pour la tour.

Elles correspondent à quoi chacune ?

Exemple, sur NTTR, pour Laughlin Airport j'ai (dans l'ordre) : 38.4 Mhz, 123.900 Mhz, 250 Mhz, 3.750 Mhz.

J'ai forcé mon avion a être sur 250 Mhz au démarrage, et je pouvais contacter l'équipe au sol, mais pas l'ATC. J'imagine donc que chaque fréquence a un usage spécifique ?

Mici !!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon... En fait si ça marche bien avec n'importe quelle fréquence, juste que l'aéroport restait "noir" dans la sélection, mais en essayant tout de même ça passe..... Mouarf...

----------


## Flappie

> Quand on clique sur un aéroport, il affiche plein de fréquences pour la tour.
> 
> Elles correspondent à quoi chacune ?
> 
> Exemple, sur NTTR, pour Laughlin Airport j'ai (dans l'ordre) : 38.4 Mhz, 123.900 Mhz, 250 Mhz, 3.750 Mhz.
> 
> J'ai forcé mon avion a être sur 250 Mhz au démarrage, et je pouvais contacter l'équipe au sol, mais pas l'ATC. J'imagine donc que chaque fréquence a un usage spécifique ?


Je n'ai pas la réponse, mais voici un lien vers des tables de fréquences radio crées par un joueur. Il inclut un document pour la map NTTR.

Pour ton exemple, on voit que Laughlin est un aéroport civil, et que les fréquences que tu cites mènent toutes à la tour  de contrôle. Pourtant, tu dis que l'ATC restait injoignable... le mystère s'épaissit.

----------


## ze_droopy

De mémoire il y a 3 catégories d'aéronefs, chacune avec une fréquence tour différente. La dernière fréquence doit être la NDB.
Il y avait sur le forum ED une carte super bien faite avec toutes les fréquences de chaque catégories et même les presets par défaut.

[edit] trouvé : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/1587399/

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci pour vos réponses ! La map de Lino est effectivement indispensable je pense  ::): 

Après quelques tests, toutes les fréquences permettent de joindre la tour (ou l'équipe au sol). Côté NDB, il n'y en a pas forcément. On les voit sur la map de Lino (une seule NDB sur la map Nevada...).

C'est un bug d'affichage qui fait que la fréquence de l'ATC s'affiche en noir même si on peut joindre la tour. Dans tous les cas par contre, si on peut joindre l'équipe au sol, on peut contacter la tour.

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, une grosse update sur le développement du DCS: F-14 par Heatblur. Accrochez-vous, y'a de la lecture et plein de screenshots, notamment des sensors du Tomcat.

----------


## pollux 18

Jason Williams, le producteur de la série des IL-2 Battles Of ...  était en direct hier après midi sur le TS officiel d'1CGS afin de répondre aux interrogations de la communauté. 

Un enregistrement est disponible ici: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEPu1c-tHLY

----------


## DHP

Le CVN-74 est montré dans la dernière vidéo d'ED sur le Hornet : 



Edit : le lien car je n'arrive pas à insérer cette image : https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...test_ed_video/

edit2: Une petite lecture sympathique (en Anglais) pour les amateurs du Harrier : https://imgur.com/gallery/0AtFG

Et je viens juste de voir que Skyline35 vient de faire une petite revue sur le Harrier en français justement : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ2FzelIyhA

----------


## Sigps220

Toujours dans la série redécouvrons DCS, j'ai un problème avec l'IA. Alors soit l'IA des équipiers est complétement nulle, soit c'est moi qui suit nul et qui sait pas m'en servir. 

Je fais une mission de bombardement avec le Viggen (bombes high drag ou BK-90), quand je dis à mon ailier d'attaquer les cibles aux sol, j'ai une réponse négative de l'ailier et il ne se passe rien. Idem pour l'ECM où dans mes souvenirs on pouvait demander aux IA d'activer l'ECM, là je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir l'option. 

Pour la frappe anti-navire j'avais une réponse positive mais ils ne tiraient pas, j'ai découvert dans l'éditeur qu'il existe des missiles IA. Il faut que je reteste ma mission avec cette version. 

Je pense que je passe à côté de quelque chose, mon ailier est toujours très loin et très haut par rapport à moi en vol TBA. J'ai le sentiment de donner l'ordre d'attaquer trop tôt ou trop tard.

----------


## Flappie

> edit2: Une petite lecture sympathique (en Anglais) pour les amateurs du Harrier : https://imgur.com/gallery/0AtFG


Merci.  ::):  J'y apprends que le Harrier est équipé de missiles SEAD : l'AGM-122 Sidearm. Portée de 16 km seulement, certes, mais c'est déjà ça.





> Pour la frappe anti-navire j'avais une réponse positive mais ils ne tiraient pas, j'ai découvert dans l'éditeur qu'il existe des missiles IA. Il faut que je reteste ma mission avec cette version.


https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=183191

Ne cherche pas midi à quatorze heures, c'est semble-t-il un problème inhérent au Viggen depuis ses débuts dans DCS. Espérons que ce soit réglé un jour...

----------


## war-p

> Merci.  J'y apprends que le Harrier est équipé de missiles SEAD : l'AGM-122 Sidearm. Portée de 16 km seulement, certes, mais c'est déjà ça.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=183191
> 
> Ne cherche pas midi à quatorze heures, c'est semble-t-il un problème inhérent au Viggen depuis ses débuts dans DCS. Espérons que ce soit réglé un jour...


Ouais, les sidearm, des sidewinders modifié pour péter les radars AA, c'est surtout pour de l'autodéfense que pour de l'attaque à mon avis, d'ailleurs il me semble avoir vu quelque part qu'on pouvait les configurer pour tirer automatiquement en cas de menace.

----------


## Flappie

> d'ailleurs il me semble avoir vu quelque part qu'on pouvait les configurer pour tirer automatiquement en cas de menace.


Surprenant, quand tu vois qu'ils se lancent comme des Sidewinder (positionner la cible au milieu du HUD, et attendre le changement de ton pour tirer).

Sinon, je viens de découvrir un truc extra : la vue FLIR qui se juxtapose au HUD. La grande classe pour le vol de nuit. Ca promet aussi de belles surprises pendant les virages... du genre : "ah, tiens, j'ai trois missiles aux fesses mais je ne voyait pas leur fumée dans le noir !".

----------


## war-p

> Surprenant, quand tu vois qu'ils se lancent comme des Sidewinder (positionner la cible au milieu du HUD, et attendre le changement de ton pour tirer).
> 
> Sinon, je viens de découvrir un truc extra : la vue FLIR qui se juxtapose au HUD. La grande classe pour le vol de nuit. Ca promet aussi de belles surprises pendant les virages... du genre : "ah, tiens, j'ai trois missiles aux fesses mais je ne voyait pas leur fumée dans le noir !".
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/zhTmsnk.png


Ah oui, c'est peut être pas une menace directe, mais plutôt des que le missile détecte un radar, ce qui serait vachement utile en cas de sam lors d'un vol en radada  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Ah oui, c'est peut être pas une menace directe, mais plutôt des que le missile détecte un radar, ce qui serait vachement utile en cas de sam lors d'un vol en radada


Moui, mais il faut être certain de ne survoler que des cibles ennemies, sinon bonjour le Blue on Blue quand tu survoles tes propres bases !

- "Oups, j'ai oublié".

----------


## war-p

> Moui, mais il faut être certain de ne survoler que des cibles ennemies, sinon bonjour le Blue on Blue quand tu survoles tes propres bases !
> 
> - "Oups, j'ai oublié".


Ahah grave, sinon un autre fracture bien cool c'est la détection des hotspots, ça pourrait être bien pratique ça  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Feature, pas fracture (je peux pas le corriger sur mobile)

----------


## Sigps220

> Ahah grave, sinon un autre feature bien cool c'est la détection des hotspots, ça pourrait être bien pratique ça


Faire du SEAD, sans système d'alerte de départ missile c'est quand même super risqué. D'ailleurs je pensais que c'était une feature "standard" dans les avions de chasse. J'avais mis un petit MANPAD dans une de mes missions avec le Viggen et ça m'a fait tout drôle quand j'ai vu sur Tacview que j'étais pas passé loin de me manger un missile au moment de mon dégagement, alors que je pensais que le MANPAD n'avait pas tiré car hors de portée.

----------


## war-p

> Faire du SEAD, sans système d'alerte de départ missile c'est quand même super risqué. D'ailleurs je pensais que c'était une feature "standard" dans les avions de chasse. J'avais mis un petit MANPAD dans une de mes missions avec le Viggen et ça m'a fait tout drôle quand j'ai vu sur Tacview que j'étais pas passé loin de me manger un missile au moment de mon dégagement, alors que je pensais que le MANPAD n'avait pas tiré car hors de portée.


Ah non c'est pas ça, c'est la caméra thermique dans le nez de l'appareil qui retranscrit sur le hud les points chaud devant l'appareil tel que des véhicules par exemple.

----------


## Sigps220

J'avais pas compris, Flappie parlait de l'auto-launch du Sidearm également. D'où le lien que j'avais fait avec les hotspots "radar" pour le coup. 

C'est vrai que le FLIR on hud du Harrier est une fonctionnalité qui semble bien sympathique.

----------


## Flappie

Le Viggen est pas trop taillé pour le SEAD, en effet. Mais sache que le Su-25T est à peine mieux doté que lui question détecteur de menaces : lui non plus ne détecte pas les missiles infra-rouges (MANPADs, Strela, etc.).

----------


## Sigps220

Oulà je m'aventurerais pas à faire du SEAD avec le Viggen, j'arrive à rien avec le Maverick du Viggen, j'arrive jamais à comprendre comment il s'oriente par défaut et je mets 3 plombes à trouver ma cible. Pour ma mission je l'avais simplement pimenté avec un ZSU-23 et un MANPAD, l'objectif était un regroupement d'artillerie à côté d'un aérodrome. Du coup ça m'a surpris quand j'ai vu le missile alors que j'avais aucun bip sur le RWR (logique, le MANPAD est IR).

D'ailleurs, si l'un d'entre vous à un petit guide (idéalement en français) sur les trucs et astuces pour concevoir une mission et les fonctions de base de l'éditeur ça m'aiderait bien. Je galère pas mal pour faire des missions qui sont loin d'être très complexes.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Le manuel de l'éditeur est pas mal foutu. J'avais les mêmes questions que toi et finalement, en le lisant, ça éclairci pas mal de chose.

----------


## Flappie

L'éditeur de mission est documenté dans la doc officielle du jeu (_/DCS World/Doc/DCS User Manual EN/FR.pdf_). Si ton jeu est en français, la doc sera en français. Sinon, il faut suivre cette procédure.

EDIT: grilled.  ::P:

----------


## Loloborgo

> Tiens, une grosse update sur le développement du DCS: F-14 par Heatblur. Accrochez-vous, y'a de la lecture et plein de screenshots, notamment des sensors du Tomcat.


Le niveau de détail du pit et de ses éléments est juste ouf!

----------


## Flappie

C'est vrai, j'ai encore du mal à y croire tant c'est criant de photoréalisme (y'a même les petits éclats sur la peinture, les traces de doigts gras sur les écrans...). Mais ne crions pas victoire trop vite : des graphismes aussi détaillés peuvent plomber les performances en jeu. A ce sujet, je note que dans les parties multijoueurs que je hoste, dès que je rentre ou sors d'un cockpit de Viggen, le serveur rame. Et encore, les textures du Viggen ne sont pas aussi détaillées que celles du F-14.

----------


## Sigps220

Le risque est effectivement d'arriver à un moment où il sera difficile pour un host d'héberger la session + son propre appareil. DCS est plutôt fluide sur une machine moderne, mais effectivement l'arrivée des nouveaux graphisme 2.5 + des add-ons complexes risquent de générer une charge de calcul supplémentaires. 
Du coup, dans le pire des cas, il faudra s'orienter sur des serveurs dédiés ou celui qui sera host devra se limiter à des appareils moins gourmand et dans les 2 cas les solutions ne sont pas vraiment satisfaisantes.

----------


## war-p

> C'est vrai, j'ai encore du mal à y croire tant c'est criant de photoréalisme (y'a même les petits éclats sur la peinture, les traces de doigts gras sur les écrans...). Mais ne crions pas victoire trop vite : des graphismes aussi détaillés peuvent plomber les performances en jeu. A ce sujet, je note que dans les parties multijoueurs que je hoste, dès que je rentre ou sors d'un cockpit de Viggen, le serveur rame. Et encore, les textures du Viggen ne sont pas aussi détaillées que celles du F-14.


Le viggen à quelques soucis d'optimisation concernant les textures d'après les dires de l'équipe même (c'est vrai que dans l'éditeur quand je le sélectionne dans la liste, ça rame pour l'afficher dans la petite fenêtre de prévisualisation)

----------


## Flappie

J'ai lu qu'ED affirmait que le Caucase en 2.5 tournait mieux que l'actuel (à condition d'avoir du matériel récent bien sûr). Wait and see.

----------


## Flappie

Déoslé, je ne serai pas dispo ce soir.

----------


## DHP

Sortie du Harrier en pre-release le 29/11 !

----------


## Blazkowicz

Han, je viens de découvrir le SAS Modact pour Il-2 Sturmovik 1946, je ne savais pas qu'il intégrait quelques petits mods d'office.  ::wub:: 

Notamment les Hakens.  :Perfect: 

En passant, vous ne connaîtriez pas un meilleur QMB que celui intégré au jeu ?

----------


## pollux 18

Black Friday pour la série IL-2 et ROF: http://www.checksix-fr.com/

----------


## Flappie

Arrivée prochaine sur DCS du trainer à hélice non armé Yak-52. Sera-t-il payant ou non ? La réponse ne figure pas dans la news.

EDIT: Je note qu'il existe une version armée de 2 pods roquettes.  ::P:  C'est meugnon.

----------


## Bacab

> Arrivée prochaine sur DCS du trainer à hélice non armé Yak-52. Sera-t-il payant ou non ? La réponse ne figure pas dans la news.
> 
> EDIT: Je note qu'il existe une version armée de 2 pods roquettes.  C'est meugnon.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/11/24/355...8c330ed.md.jpg


Enfin l'update que le monde entier attendait ! Les joueurs de DCS descendent par milliers dans la rue pour fêter cet accomplissement... Ha non, merde, la régie m'informe qu'en réalité, on s'en balance...
[interlude publicitaire]
Découvrez le succés musicale de cette fin d'année !
Après le succès, jamais égalé à ce jour, de "Caramba encore raté, le FM des missiles il é tout pétè", le single du moment "2.5 outait" et sa piste bonus "un jour le F/A-18 viendra".

----------


## Genchou

À noter qu'à la base c'est un contrat pour un de leur client pro. Ils n'ont pas soudainement décidé de faire un yak-52 sans raison.

----------


## Bacab

> À noter qu'à la base c'est un contrat pour un de leur client pro. Ils n'ont pas soudainement décidé de faire un yak-52 sans raison.


Non mais ils ont décidé de l'ajouter dans le jeu, ajoutant par la même une source de bug en plus et une potentiel dispersion inutile d'efforts qui auraient pu être alloués à tellement de sujets plus prioritaires.

----------


## Genchou

> Non mais ils ont décidé de l'ajouter dans le jeu, ajoutant par la même une source de bug en plus et une potentiel dispersion inutile d'efforts qui auraient pu être alloués à tellement de sujets plus prioritaires.


Tant qu'il y aura des ptits malins pour acheter ces modules, c'est intéressant pour ED de les sortir. L'appareil en question est de toute façon commissionné par un client pro et donc son développement est déjà payé, s'il ne s'agit que de porter le module sur la plateforme publique ça ne leur demandera pas énormément de ressources, donc c'est tout bénéf pour eux.

Je suis d'accord avec toi, ce module en s'en tape c'est complètement inintéressant et malvenu étant donné le contexte actuel du jeu, mais pour ED c'est une excellente décision.

----------


## Sigps220

Pas emballé par l'annonce de vendredi et c'est un euphémisme. Il existe déjà dans DCS un module à hélice gratuit, je ne vois pas tellement ce que peut apporter le Yak. Bon on peut espérer qu'il est plutôt simple (au moins sur l'avionique) donc peu sensible aux bugs lors d'une prochaine mise à jour. 

J'en profite pour glisser une petite pub ici dans le cas où un canard qui pourrait être intéressé par un X52.

----------


## Genchou

> Pas emballé par l'annonce de vendredi et c'est un euphémisme. Il existe déjà dans DCS un module à hélice gratuit, je ne vois pas tellement ce que peut apporter le Yak.





> L'appareil en question est de toute façon commissionné par un client pro et donc son développement est déjà payé


ED s'en tape du soi-disant "apport" d'un trainer dans DCS. Ils ont une masse de glandus pour l'acheter, pourquoi est-ce qu'ils bouderaient leur plaisir ?

----------


## Flappie

> Ils ont une masse de glandus pour l'acheter, pourquoi est-ce qu'ils bouderaient leur plaisir ?


Une masse de clients pas seulement intéressés par les modules armés.

Dans la mesure où le Yak-52 est (ou fut) utilisé comme trainer par les militaires, il a toute sa place dans le jeu. Évidemment, on aurait préféré voir intégrés tous les Su24, MiG25, Jaguar, SEM... avant lui. Mais comme le dit Genchou, il est déjà prêt : ED a tout intérêt à le commercialiser maintenant.

----------


## papagueff

du monde pour voler demain soir ?   ::blink::

----------


## Flappie

Oui, avec plaisir.  ::):

----------


## partizan

Maintenance chez ED, serveur, site et eshop... hmmm

----------


## Flappie

Ouais, t'imagines si Valve faisait pareil avec Steam ?  :^_^:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello,

Si ça intéresse des gens, je suis en train de bosser sur un p'tit script LUA qui s'appuie sur RAT de MOOSE (C'est clair non ?).

Il est vachement bien ce p'tit module, il permet de générer du traffic aérien super simplement. Ca donne un peu de vie aux missions solo d'entraînements  ::): 

https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=194247

L'exemple fourni est hyper simple à tester.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Coucou !

Je me demande si je vais pas "investir" dans un palo pour la Noyelle, mais je veux pas mettre une fortune. Et j'ai aussi un espace assez limité.

Je vole majoritairement en KA-50, F-5E et L-39. Vous auriez des bons conseils ? Micciii !!!

----------


## Genchou

En petit budget il n'y a pas beaucoup de choix pour les palos malheureusement. Ça se jouera entre Saitek, Thrustmaster (ce palo est plutôt petit/étroit donc te conviendra peut-être) et CH Products.

Si j'étais toi je choisirais entre le palo Thrustmaster ou le CH. Le premier a l'avantage du budget, le second est, je crois, un peu plus robuste et qualitatif. Ceci dit, dans ces budgets les palos ne sont pas vraiment incroyables et il faut monter en gamme (chez VKB ou MFG par exemple) pour avoir quelque chose de vraiment bon.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai dû me trouver un palo cet été quand j'ai opté pour le TM Warthog. J'étais parti sur le MFG Crosswind (haut de gamme), mais je me suis rendu compte dans les specs qu'il était trop haut pour mon bureau (j'ai fixé mon PC contre le mur, sous mon bureau).

Je me suis donc rabattu sur le _VKB Rudder mark IV_ qui passe, lui, très largement. Attention, il a un inconvénient important : il est dépourvu d'axes de freinage. Mais personnellement, je n'ai pas besoin de moduler mon freinage pour réussir mes atterros et autres taxiing. Autre choix technique particulier : on enfonce les pédales vers le bas, comme dans les hélicos. Je m'y suis fait sans problème.

Voici un article qui devrait t'intéresser (j'ai fait une section dédiée aux palos en bas) : http://zedroopy.net/temp/dokuwiki/do..._et_palonniers
J'ai mis dans l'article le prix qu'il m'a coûté, FDP in et taxe in. Note que le mk III est moins cher et qu'il y a peu de changements entre les deux palos.

Après, tout dépend ce que tu appelles "une fortune".  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci !! Je retrouvais plus le lien de ton site, tu devrais le mettre en signature  ::): 

Pour "une fortune", disons 100 neuronnes max.

Mon bureau c'est ça (quasiment) :
http://www.conforama.fr/bureau-range...uf/p/F32042260

Mon hotas est sur la plateforme à roulette que je tire vers moi (Y a juste la place pile poil pour poser mon X52).

----------


## partizan

Pour la fans du Huey... on dirait qu'une annonce inespérée est passée au travers des mailles du filet  ::): 

https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...1&postcount=52

----------


## DHP

@Flappie, vu que tu as conservé ton G940 tu pouvais pas utiliser le Palo qui était avec ?

----------


## Genchou

> @Flappie, vu que tu as conservé ton G940 tu pouvais pas utiliser le Palo qui était avec ?


Techniquement oui mais faut savoir que le set entier (stick, gaz & palo) doit être branché pour pouvoir utiliser un des périph, ce qui peut être particulièrement contraignant si on n'a pas beaucoup de place.

----------


## Flappie

> Techniquement oui mais faut savoir que le set entier (stick, gaz & palo) doit être branché pour pouvoir utiliser un des périph, ce qui peut-être particulièrement contraignant si on n'a pas beaucoup de place.


This.  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

De mon côté j'ai le palonnier Saitek c'est vrai qu'il est pas hyper qualitatif mais il fait le boulot de façon correcte. 
Petit détail, un palonnier fait que tu as les pieds plus hauts et donc les genoux plus hauts sur ton siège, sauf si tu es positionné de manière assez allongé. Pour mon bureau c'est un peu limite car j'ai les genoux qui tapent la tablette coulissante, du coup obligé de monter le clavier sur le bureau. 
Point bonus avec mon fauteuil sur roulettes je glisse sur le parquet en utilisant le palonnier (problème résolu en piquant le tapis de Yoga de Madame)..

----------


## Bacab

> De mon côté j'ai le palonnier Saitek c'est vrai qu'il est pas hyper qualitatif mais il fait le boulot de façon correcte. 
> Petit détail, un palonnier fait que tu as les pieds plus hauts et donc les genoux plus hauts sur ton siège, sauf si tu es positionné de manière assez allongé. Pour mon bureau c'est un peu limite car j'ai les genoux qui tapent la tablette coulissante, du coup obligé de monter le clavier sur le bureau. 
> Point bonus avec mon fauteuil sur roulettes je glisse sur le parquet en utilisant le palonnier (problème résolu en piquant le tapis de Yoga de Madame)..


Le palonnier Saitek je n'ai jamais vraiment réussi à l'utiliser en étant confortablement installé. Il m'aurait fallu une assise plus allongé comme tu le dis.
Comme j'ai drastiquement diminué mon nombre d'heures de vol virtuelles (pour augmenter le nombre d'heure de vol réelles  ::):  ) je l'ai avantageusement remplacé par le twist de mon Thrustmaster T16000M.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Petit détail, un palonnier fait que tu as les pieds plus hauts et donc les genoux plus hauts sur ton siège, sauf si tu es positionné de manière assez allongé. Pour mon bureau c'est un peu limite car j'ai les genoux qui tapent la tablette coulissante, du coup obligé de monter le clavier sur le bureau. 
> Point bonus avec mon fauteuil sur roulettes je glisse sur le parquet en utilisant le palonnier (problème résolu en piquant le tapis de Yoga de Madame)..


Ah pas con !!!! Je viens de vérifier et effectivement, ça va être compliqué... Va falloir que je change de bureau avant en fait %-)

----------


## partizan

Dieu parle à ses ouailles : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...83#post3303383

----------


## jfamiens

> Pour la fans du Huey... on dirait qu'une annonce inespérée est passée au travers des mailles du filet 
> 
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...1&postcount=52


Sympa!

----------


## partizan

où j'apprends qu'il sont près de 80 dév...  ::O:  et que s'ils ont dû vérifier la compatibilité des toutes leurs missions, trainings et campagnes sur Caucase 2.5, wtf avec toutes celles que l'on a créé  :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

new concept : don"t sayt 2 more weeks but coming weeks  ::siffle:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bref, la 2.5 chauffe, 
2017 ou 2018...

----------


## jfamiens

> où j'apprends qu'il sont près de 80 dév...  et que s'ils ont dû vérifier la compatibilité des toutes leurs missions, trainings et campagnes sur Caucase 2.5, wtf avec toutes celles que l'on a créé 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> new concept : don"t sayt 2 more weeks but coming weeks 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> bref, la 2.5 chauffe, 
> 2017 ou 2018...


Pour moi 2017, pour la pression depuis quelques mois et le message, je ne les vois pas repousser encore plus.

Par contre, j'ai la 1.5 et la 2.0 sur mon DD, comment va se passer l'installation de la 2.5 d'après vous (ca mange de la place !)

----------


## Sigps220

> Pour moi 2017, pour la pression depuis quelques mois et le message, je ne les vois pas repousser encore plus.
> 
> Par contre, j'ai la 1.5 et la 2.0 sur mon DD, comment va se passer l'installation de la 2.5 d'après vous (ca mange de la place !)


Si on suit la logique ED, tu as 3 clients possibles : la version stable, l'open beta (1.5 beta plus utilisée en ce moment) et l'open alpha 2.0. La logique voudrait donc que 2.5 devienne la nouvelle version stable, ce qui rendrait de fait l'open alpha et beta inutiles. Mais c'est bien l'ancien build stable 1.5 qui servira de base (notamment pour les fichiers options et autres missions). 

Après la logique ED ayant ces mystères  ::siffle:: , ils décideront peut être de faire une nouvelle version toute neuve et nos 3 anciennes versions ne serviront plus à rien.

----------


## Flappie

Désolé, je ne serai finalement pas dispo pour voler ce soir, je suis kaput.  :Emo:  Bonne soirée à vous !

A mon sens, voici le truc important à retenir de la lettre de Wags :



> We could deliver modern, complicated aircraft faster than we and our 3rd parties are already doing, but growing a business needs more and more revenue to grow the team and make better products. *We were very surprised to find that the investment vs. generated revenue has been excellent for the World War II aircraft. In fact, the P-51D Mustang has twice the cost effectiveness of the A-10C Warthog*.
> 
> As you can see, DCS’s World War II series doesn’t compete with modern aircraft projects for development resources. In fact, it supports it! The same is true with the L-39 and Yak-52 projects. These two projects were also sought by government institutions, but we were also able to negotiate their release to you.

----------


## DHP

> Dieu parle à ses ouailles : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...83#post3303383





> We plan to release DCS World 2.5 in the coming weeks!


C'est proche, non ?

----------


## Genchou

Ca dépend comment tu veux l'interpréter. On peut voir ça comme une sortie très proche, courant décembre. On peut aussi le lire comme une porte ouverte à tous les retards. J'espère que la première interprétation est la bonne.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

En même temps ça peut être dans 20 ou 30 semaines, ça restera toujours dans le créneau "semaines à venir"  ::ninja::  (Mauvaise fois on).

Cela dit, vu les dernières vidéos, ça l'air plutôt prêt.

----------


## Flappie

> En même temps ça peut être dans 20 ou 30 semaines, ça restera toujours dans le créneau "semaines à venir"  (Mauvaise fois on).


Tout à fait.  ::):  En tout cas, on sent qu'ils sont aussi pressés que nous de voir arriver la fusion 2.5. Et pour cause, ce sera la fin d'un fork qui aura duré 2 ans.

----------


## partizan

hem... 

j'avais zappé que l'update de 1.5 commence toujours par l'open beta... donc le teasing du harrier pour le 29...  ::ninja:: 
Alle, one more week... et avec l'update mirage ce serait encore mieux...  :Lime:

----------


## DHP

> hem... 
> 
> j'avais zappé que l'update de 1.5 commence toujours par l'open beta... donc le teasing du harrier pour le 29...


Roh punaize..  :<_<: 

Au passage apparemment la maj du M2000C est faite (Edit: pour la 1.5Beta,  ::ninja:: ), il manque juste le changelog.

----------


## Sigps220

J'ai eu une MAJ en début de semaine de mes deux clients (1.5 + open alpha), par contre je n'ai pas vu de changelog, c'était peut-être la modification du MDV du Mirage.

----------


## Flappie

Ah mince, faut que je réinstalle la beta pour goûter aux joies du décollage vertical.  ::o: 
Oh, j'attendrai bien une semaine de plus.

----------


## Flappie

Une excellente nouvelle : ED abandonne progressivement le DRM StarForce. Ils commencent par le Harrier, et devraient ensuite propager le principe aux modules déjà sortis. Tout sera lié au compte mail avec lequel on s'identifie (comme sur Il2 si je ne m'abuse).

----------


## partizan

@Flappie ça va pas poser pb quand tu achètes pour offrir ? Faudra enseigner peut-être le compte mail du destinataire a l'achat.

J'ai une question pour les connaisseurs du sead pour des IA : quel appareil otan fin des 80´s (rapide) dans DCS et quel emport ? (Hors 25T et A10c). f4 ? F16? F18

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie ça va pas poser pb quand tu achètes pour offrir ? Faudra enseigner peut-être le compte mail du destinataire a l'achat.
> 
> J'ai une question pour les connaisseurs du sead pour des IA : quel appareil otan fin des 80´s (rapide) dans DCS et quel emport ? (Hors 25T et A10c). f4 ? F16? F18


Bonne question pour les cadeaux...

Si l'on en croit cet article, aux U.S., c'étaient encore les F-4G (entrés en service en 1978). Le F-16C a pris la relève en 1991. J'adore la devise des Wild Weasels.

EDIT: au fil de mes recherches, j'ai aussi trouvé des A-7 américains en Lybie équipés HARM en 1986, et d'autres...

Passage intéressant :




> Suppressing the IADS through non-lethal means would help accomplish this mission and, just as important after the Vietnam War, reduce casualties suffered by the strike group. For this reason, electronic jamming played a more prominent role in the operation than at Bekaa Valley and was carried out by both EF-111A Ravens and EA-6B Prowlers in the first ever joint US Air Force-Navy SEAD operation. For several reasons, F-4G Wild Weasels could not take part in El Dorado Canyon, requiring the use of the Navy's carrier-borne A-7E Corsair IIs and F/A-18 Hornets to attack Libyan SAM sites. Their lack of the Wild Weasel's specialized equipment required these fighters to fire their HARMs preemptively at Libyan SAM sites, a costly and wasteful method which nevertheless was effective due to the limited nature of the raid.

----------


## partizan

Ok merci (pas de corsair II ds DCS hélas)
Je vais regarder si les F4 ont l'emport WW

----------


## Flappie

> Ok merci (pas de corsair II ds DCS hélas)


Un jour, un jour... on aura le A-7E, mais pas avant le Mirage III.   ::trollface:: 

Sinon, le Harrier rame à mort sur la beta 1.5.8. Ça me conforte dans l'idée d'attendre un peu...

----------


## Bacab

> Bonne question pour les cadeaux...
> 
> Si l'on en croit cet article, aux U.S., c'étaient encore les F-4G (entrés en service en 1978). Le F-16C a pris la relève en 1991. J'adore la devise des Wild Weasels.
> 
> EDIT: au fil de mes recherches, j'ai aussi trouvé des A-7 américains en Lybie équipés HARM en 1986, et d'autres...
> 
> Passage intéressant :


Il est aussi possible de faire du SEAD avec des F-111 de guerre électronique (peut être pas dans DCS j'ai jamais essayé) qui grâce à leurs brouilleurs neutralisent les défenses sol-air.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, j'ai vu ça, c'est évoqué dans l'extrait que je cite.
Sinon, je vois que le Jaguar emportait le Martel, mais ces deux-là, on n'est sûrement pas près de les voir dans DCS, même en IA !!  ::cry::

----------


## Blazkowicz

Plus personne n'est sur Il-2 1946 ?  :Emo: 

J'ai trouvé ce QMB bien amélioré :  http://www.uberdemon.net/index2.html

Mais il est très outdaté, il n'inclut aucun avion des derniers patchs.  ::sad::

----------


## Flappie

Je te confirme qu'avant ton arrivée ici, ça faisait un bail qu'on n'avait pas évoqué IL2:1946. Une partie d'entre nous a basculé sur IL2:CloDo, puis sur Il2:BoS, et maintenant BoM et BoK. Désolé. Tu trouveras peut-être d'autres irréductibles sur CheckSix-fr.

----------


## Blazkowicz

C'est à dire que je vole aussi sur Clodo mais vu qu'il n'a pas beaucoup de mods (sauf les patchs de la Team Fusion), je n'ai pas besoin de poster pour des questions le concernant.  ::):

----------


## Nazedaq

Bonjour les guerriers volants.

J'ai un peu de mal à vulgariser l'offre DCS, donc quand on achète le jeu de base quels avions sont inclus ?
Le Su-25 visiblement mais on peut commencer aussi avec de vieux coucous ?

Entre le jeu de base, les mods, les extensions c'est compliqué pour un noob  :Emo:

----------


## DHP

Le jeu de base est gratuit. Il vient avec un avion à réaction qui est le SU-25T et un avion à hélice, le TF-51D. 

Après tu as deux catégories d'avions, ceux avec un modèle de vol simplifié et une gestion de cockpit minimaliste et tu as les avions avec un modèle de vol avancé et les cockpits complets (à 99%).

Y a un pack avec tous les avions qui ont le modèle de vol simplifié et ensuite tu as tous les autres avions qui ont les modèles de vol et les cockpits avancés qui sont vendus séparément.

Après les mods.. Te préoccupe pas de cela au début.

----------


## Nazedaq

Ah merci pour cette limpide explication.
Clair, net et concis.

----------


## DHP

Sachant que si tu ne veux pas investir dans un module (un avion) il y à déjà de quoi faire avec le SU-25T pour commencer.

----------


## Nazedaq

En fait l'idée était de commencer sur des vieux trucs, comme du spitfire ou du corsair ou autre.
Mais bon, pas sûr que ce soit plus facile.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pas du tout, bien au contraire  ::): 

Mais de base, si tu veux faire du vieux coucou, il y a le TF-51D non armé comme le dit DHP.

----------


## Sigps220

> En fait l'idée était de commencer sur des vieux trucs, comme du spitfire ou du corsair ou autre.
> Mais bon, pas sûr que ce soit plus facile.


A mon sens, si tu ne veux faire que du vieux coucou WW2, DCS n'est pas forcément le meilleur jeu. La communauté des warbirds est plus sur la série des IL2, Battle of Moscow, Stalingrad ou Kuban que sur DCS. 
A l'inverse, DCS est la "référence" sur les simulations de jets moderne, guerre froide (bon forcément c'est le seul disponible avec l'historique Falcon 4). 

Sur DCS tu as par défaut : 
- 2 avions par défaut, le SU25T, avion d'attaque au sol russe et le TF51 (dérivé du Mustang mais non armé) ; 
- 1 zone de vol le Caucase.

Après tu as différents modules payant, ce sont des "briques" qui viennent s'ajouter au jeu de base, dans ces modules payant tu trouves : 
- Des avions complexes : A-10C (le plus complexe à mon sens), Mig 21, Viggen, Mirage 2000 (certains sont en accès anticipés). Pour ces avions la complexité est également fonction de la complexité du modèle réel. Grosso modo, plus un avion est ancien plus ses systèmes sont des systèmes sont simples à utiliser.
- Des avions moins pointus : les Mig 29, Su 33 ... Qui sont les anciens appareils de DCS (avant que le jeu ne s'appelle comme ça), ils sont progressivement remis au niveau de complexité des autres appareils 
- Des avions guerre froide : F-86, Mig 15. Pas forcément les plus utilisés par la communauté, d'autant que le jeu intègre peu d'éléments IA cohérents avec ces avions. 
- Des warbirds (plutôt pointus de ce que je lit, je n'ai pas ce type d'appareil sur DCS) : Bf-109 k4, FW-190, Spitfire : globalement les avions sont fin de guerre (fin 1944 - 1945). Le seul terrain prévu pour la WW2, est la Normandie qui est anachronique pour ces appareils.
- Des hélicos tous pointus / complexes, le Huey est peut être le moins complexe 
- Des modules "terrain" : le Nevada, la Normandie (historique de 1944) et à terme d'autres modules. 

DCS est un jeu qui bouge beaucoup avec plusieurs studio qui développent des modules en parallèle (même si tout est centralisé au niveau de DCS). Certains studios sortent des avions en accès anticipé. Certaines EA sont de bon niveau et d'autres ont moins de suivi. 

A côté, la série des IL2 est peut être plus "classique" dans sa conception. Tu as le choix entre 3 zones d'opérations, chacune étant livré avec ses propres appareils. Note que si tu possèdes plusieurs jeux, tu peux utiliser les appareils d'une zone sur une autre zone. 
Pour l'instant tu as : 
- IL2 Battle of Moscow, le plus ancien et celui qui est également le plus tôt dans la guerre ;
- IL2 Battle of Stalingrad, le plus ancien 
- IL2 Battle of Kuban (le plus tardif dans le conflit). 
Les trois utilisent le même moteurs graphique dont tu as grosso-modo un niveau visuel assez équivalent, la carte est peut être plus détaillé pour les terrains les plus récents.

----------


## partizan

Petites coquilles dans ton post Sigps220 par rapport aux dates de sortie des modules.
Battle of Stalingrad est le plus ancien, suivi de Moscow, puis Kuban et enfin Bodenplatte en 2018. (Pacifique reporté)

Enfin et c'est le gros plus de ce soft : avec une seule version tu peux voler solo sur la carte que tu possèdes mais tu peux découvrir les autres fronts en multi sans avoir acheté le module idoine. Exemple rejoindre un serveur hostant BoK(uban) alors que tu n'as acheté que BoM(oscou).

Il existe des avions collectors que tu peux acheter à l'unité où tous d'un coup si tu prends une early access comme pour Bodenplatte.

----------


## Nazedaq

Franchement merci pour toutes ces infos, j'y vois beaucoup plus clair.

Du coup, quels avions me conseillez-vous pour commencer ?
Mon profil:
Diplômes: noob M3
Expérience: noob
Stage: aucun
Matos: hotas + throttle

----------


## MirabelleBenou

En mode gratos, le SU-25T est très bien. Il est facile à piloter, il pardonne facilement.

Un tuto sympa à suivre pour commencer à faire mumuse avec :
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...h&id=167721450

----------


## DHP

> En mode gratos, le SU-25T est très bien. Il est facile à piloter, il pardonne facilement.
> 
> Un tuto sympa à suivre pour commencer à faire mumuse avec :
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...h&id=167721450


Le truc c'est qu'il cherche du WWII. Donc autant partir sur un "Battle of ..."

----------


## Sigps220

> Franchement merci pour toutes ces infos, j'y vois beaucoup plus clair.
> 
> Du coup, quels avions me conseillez-vous pour commencer ?
> Mon profil:
> Diplômes: noob M3
> Expérience: noob
> Stage: aucun
> Matos: hotas + throttle


Si tu cherches à voler uniquement sur des avions WW2, il vaut mieux prendre un IL2. Fait ton marché en regardant la map et les avions qui te branche le plus.

----------


## war-p

> Le jeu de base est gratuit. Il vient avec un avion à réaction qui est le SU-25T et un avion à hélice, le TF-51D. 
> 
> Après tu as deux catégories d'avions, ceux avec un modèle de vol simplifié et une gestion de cockpit minimaliste et tu as les avions avec un modèle de vol avancé et les cockpits complets (à 99%).
> 
> Y a un pack avec tous les avions qui ont le modèle de vol simplifié et ensuite tu as tous les autres avions qui ont les modèles de vol et les cockpits avancés qui sont vendus séparément.
> 
> Après les mods.. Te préoccupe pas de cela au début.


Alors non, mis à part le mig 29 qui nécessite encore du travail, tout les modèles de vol de fc3 sont avancés, seul les cockpits ne sont pas clickable, donc stop bullshit. Et d'ailleurs, en promo, c'est un bon pack dans l'ensemble.

----------


## Flappie

@Nazedaq : Si tu veux plus d'infos, tout est là : http://www.zedroopy.net/temp/dokuwik...oduction_a_dcs

(et si tu as encore des questions après tout ça, n'hésite pas  ::): )


@war-p : Tu oublies l'avionique qui reste simplifiée sur FC3 par rapport aux autres modules.

----------


## DHP

https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...7&postcount=61




> Update 2017-12-01
> DCS 1.5.8.12265 Hotfix 1
> UI background music will not play in multiplayer game.
> Crash with spawn of four AV-8BNA on Tarava - fixed.
> Сrash caused by deactivation of the ship which has AV-8BNA on it fixed.
> Crash caused by addition of the ship route on F10 map was fixed.
> The textures of 3D models in the encyclopedia restored.
> The crash with flight.dll that appears after some player helicopter actions on the FARP is fixed.
> MP. Shelling zone trigger will be visible to clients.
> ...

----------


## Flappie

Bon d'accord, je vais le tester ce soir...  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

Vraiment très sympa le Harrier, une bonne petit bête bien plus rapide que le A-10C et avec un atterrissage et décollage très intéressant aussi (mais une autonomie de base plus faible).

Quand je vois les capacités en attaque au sol sans TGP, je me demande vraiment si il y aura besoin en dehors du largage de GBU car l'optique avant est suffisant si on sait un peu où se situe la cible.
il y a quelques truc un comprendre et des touches à bien mapper car c'est différent de l'A-10C mais une fois que l'on a compris, à nous l'attaque à la bombe en CCIP, en CCRP, au Maverick, roquettes. Seul les Sidearm ne sont pas super mais ce n'est pas son rôle essentiel surtout quand le grand frère sera sorti avec ces AGM-88 (je parle de F-18)

La sortie est bien mieux réalisée que celle du Mirage 2000C à l'époque qui faisait bien plus précipité

----------


## Nazedaq

> @Nazedaq : Si tu veux plus d'infos, tout est là : http://www.zedroopy.net/temp/dokuwik...oduction_a_dcs
> 
> (et si tu as encore des questions après tout ça, n'hésite pas )


Yep merci, je vais déjà intégrer tous les conseils qui m'ont été donnés ici. IL2, DCS, Battle of... je vais m'y frotter de près pour choisir.
Je ne suis pas forcément bloqué sur la période WW2 mais ces avions là m'attirent plus que les autres, je les trouve vachement plus esthétiques.

La vraie question que je me pose avant de choisir est de savoir si le pilotage (je n'ose pas appeler ça gameplay) d'un avion sur un jeu sera le même sur un autre jeu (sans considérer les détails des commandes je veux dire). Je suppose que oui ?
Si je choisis un jeu gratuit pour commencer, ça me permettra d'avoir une très bonne idée des autres simulateurs ? Ça me semble logique mais je préfère demander.

----------


## Flappie

@Empnicolas : Ton retour me fait plaisir. C'est ce que j'avais cru voir dans les premières vidéos du Harrier : le potentiel de destruction de l'A-10, mais sans sa lenteur, et sans ses systèmes hyper compliqués. Bon, par contre le videur ne me laisse pas rentrer dans la beta : j'ai oublié mon login/mdp et le site de DCS n'a pas l'air prêt à m'aider à les retrouver.  ::(: 




> La vraie question que je me pose avant de choisir est de savoir si le pilotage (je n'ose pas appeler ça gameplay) d'un avion sur un jeu sera le même sur un autre jeu (sans considérer les détails des commandes je veux dire). Je suppose que oui ?
> Si je choisis un jeu gratuit pour commencer, ça me permettra d'avoir une très bonne idée des autres simulateurs ? Ça me semble logique mais je préfère demander.


Certains avions demandent un pilotage très particulier, mais c'est rare. Exemple : le _fly-by-wire_ du Mirage le rend assez facile à piloter, le Su-25T est assez balourd et tremble passé les 650 km/h (sauf à vide). Après, tout dépend du type d'avion : certains warbirds bimoteurs sont un peu balourds, les warbirds sous motorisés peinent à monter... etc.

Disons que les simus gratuits te permettent de tester la chose à très bas coût.  ::):  Si tu parviens à faire décoller et atterrir le Su-25T, tu arriveras à faire décoller et atterrir un warbird (ce sera un tout petit peu plus dur à cause du couple du moteur,  c'est tout).

----------


## DHP

Mon altitude sur le M2kC est bloqué à 29350. Une idée ?

----------


## war-p

> Mon altitude sur le M2kC est bloqué à 29350. Une idée ? 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/01/c64...a412c201f7.png


Bug connu  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

Je viens de tester vite fait le Harrier. Il est chouette, et je suis bluffé par le modèle 3D interne et externe. Une vraie beauté. Par contre, je ne parviens pas à uploader mes screenshots sur le partage CPC... ce sera pour une autre fois.

----------


## Azrayen

Hello

ED déploie un nouveau système de protection de ses logiciels, en commençant (pour l'instant uniquement) par le AV-8B Harrier.

*Système précédent :*
- Clé StarForce (avec Y activations) qui fait le lien entre votre matériel (PC) et votre licence (DCS) : vérification une fois (à l'activation) puis valide sans limite de temps.
- Vérification de la cohérence entre votre Identifiant DCS et vos licences nécessaire uniquement pour le multiplayer.

=> autrement dit, sans aucun connexion, on peut jouer en solo sans limite de temps.
=> il faut une connexion Internet (et pas seulement LAN) pour jouer en multi.


*Système nouveau :*
- Abandon des clés Starforce (et donc des emmerdes potentielles qui vont avec)
- Vérification de la cohérence entre votre Identifiant DCS et vos licences tous les X jours pour le solo.
- Pas de changement pour le multi.

=> autrement dit, sans aucun connexion, on peut jouer en solo dans la limite des X jours.
=> il faut toujours une connexion Internet (et pas seulement LAN) pour jouer en multi (inchangé).

*X est aujourd'hui 3-4 jours.
Pas mal de gens trouvent que c'est trop peu.*

Si cela vous interpelle, votez ici pour donner votre avis ; ED est conscient que c'est un nouveau système, qui doit être "réglé", et est donc à l'écoute (notez toutefois : il n'y a pas de promesse qu'ils choisiront la durée qui aura gagné le vote, c'est consultatif).

++
Az'

----------


## Flappie

Merci Azrayen. Personnellement, ça m'embêtera uniquement le jour où je change de FAI ou que je déménage... Je pense qu'une semaine me suffirait... Partizan se posait aussi la question des cadeaux... Je vais participer à la consultation.

----------


## Empnicolas

Début des tutoriaux sur le Harrier: pour le moment juste la mise en route (sans les tests), décollage et atterissage de disponible mais normalement arrivé dans la soirée de l'utilisation des maverik, des bombes en CCIP, CCRP et des roquettes:

----------


## Flappie

Ah, super ! Merci, je vais regarder tout ça. Je viens de m'imprimer les 118 pages du 'pocket guide' de Razbam. Je vais pouvoir entamer le wiki de l'AV8B.  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

La suite des vidéos:

----------


## papagueff

du monde pour voler Mardi 5/12, à 21h ? Nous serons au moins deux Snider et moi même.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bacab

> A mon sens, si tu ne veux faire que du vieux coucou WW2, DCS n'est pas forcément le meilleur jeu. La communauté des warbirds est plus sur la série des IL2, Battle of Moscow, Stalingrad ou Kuban que sur DCS. 
> A l'inverse, DCS est la "référence" sur les simulations de jets moderne, guerre froide (bon forcément c'est le seul disponible avec l'historique Falcon 4).


NON ! Falcon *BMS* existe, offre une expérience bien plus complète que DCS, en solo, comme en multijoueur, moins buggé, légèrement moins plaisante visuellement mais bien plus proche de la réalité (le mod BMS demande une licence Falcon 4, quelques eurobrouzoufs, c'est bien moins cher que n'importe quel module DCS). BMS n'offre qu'un seul appareil reproduit (le F-16 Block 50:52 et quelques unes de ces variantes) dans le moindre de ses détails, une campagne dynamique jouable en coopération et surtout un cadre historique cohérent des années 90 qui repose sur le scénario (heureusement) fictif d'une confrontation Chine+Corée du Nord VS USA + Corée du Sud. Aujourd'hui c'est, à mon avis, le seul simulateur de jets modernes de qualité.

----------


## Flappie

> du monde pour voler Mardi 5/12, à 21h ? Nous serons au moins deux Snider et moi même.


J'en serai. J'arriverai un poil à la bourre par contre (21h20, probablement).

Voici mes premiers screens du Harrier :

----------


## papagueff

> J'en serai. J'arriverai un poil à la bourre par contre (21h20, probablement).
> 
> Voici mes premiers screens du Harrier :


Sympa tes screens.    :Fouras:

----------


## Genchou

> Q: Will the Hornet come with a new, highly-detailed Nimitz-class aircraft carrier with new features and functionality never seen before in DCS World?
> A: These will be two separate modules, but we plan to provide a bundle deal that includes both. *We currently plan a less-detailed version that will be a free part of DCS World.*


Cf la FAQ du F/A-18C. J'imagine que ça n'étonne personne. Heureusement qu'ils prévoient une version simplifiée gratuite tout de même.

----------


## Flappie

Personnellement, tant que j'ai une piste pour décoller et atterrir en pleine mer, je me contrefous des "fonctionnalités détaillées" (que j'imagine être un monte-charge, des comms complexes avec le ground control, ou encore des petits bonhommes qui courent partout sur le pont...).

Je note un autre point important dans la FAQ :




> Q: Will the Hornet be released with DCS World 2.5?
> A: *DCS World 2.5 will be available prior to the release of the Hornet*.

----------


## war-p

> tant que j'ai une piste pour décoller et atterrir en pleine mer


C'est pas dit  ::trollface::  Cela dit, j'aimerais bien qu'ils fassent une map avec que de la mer (et allé, quelques atolls) histoire de faire comme dans il2 à l'époque  :tired:

----------


## Genchou

> Cela dit, j'aimerais bien qu'ils fassent une map avec que de la mer


$49.99

----------


## war-p

> $49.99


Ça serait franchement moche  ::XD::  heu wait  :tired:

----------


## Flappie

::XD:: 
@war-p : la map Caucase comporte déjà un très grand morceau de mer sans ilots (1150 km x 600 km, source : WP).

----------


## Malakit

> du monde pour voler Mardi 5/12, à 21h ? Nous serons au moins deux Snider et moi même.



Apres ma petite pause travaux/boulot, je serai ravi de faire un tour avec vous. En A10c toujours en esperant ne pas trop avoir perdu la main!  ::P:

----------


## Trooper Harley

Salut tout le monde! Après une pause imposée (diplôme, mémoire.. tout ça... ::ninja:: ), je suis partant pour un retour en pleine forme avec vous ce soir  ::): . (par contre ne m'en voulez pas si je suis un peu rouillé... ::P: )

----------


## Flappie

Re-bienvenue à vous deux, et à ce soir !   :Rock:

----------


## Trooper Harley

C'est toujours rdv sur le ts des autruches?

----------


## papagueff

Non TS de la BAF (Boulets air force)

----------


## Trooper Harley

Ha! quelqu'un peux me dire comment m'y connecter?

----------


## Malakit

> Salut tout le monde! Après une pause imposée (diplôme, mémoire.. tout ça...), je suis partant pour un retour en pleine forme avec vous ce soir . (par contre ne m'en voulez pas si je suis un peu rouillé...)


Tu sera pas le seul. Je viens de relancer vite faïs voir si tout était ok. Ça va être compliqué!

----------


## papagueff

> Ha! quelqu'un peux me dire comment m'y connecter?


je t'ai laissé un message privé avec les coordonnées du Ts de la BAF

----------


## DHP

LeatherNeck va révéler un nouvelle aéronef cette semaine. 

Voici unn teaser (comprendras qui pourra) :

----------


## Flappie

Ah, on va peut-être enfin savoir ce que Rudel tease depuis septembre ! Où as-tu trouvé cette image ? EDIT: apparemment il faut un compte FB.  ::(: 

Il faut aussi noter que PolyChop doit faire une annonce importante cette semaine. Un nouvel appareil chez eux aussi ?

----------


## DHP

Sur Reddit certaines personnes voit deux appareils à droite de la piste. Un avec ses ailes déployés et l'autre replié. Du coup ça supputent que ce serait possiblement un Mig-23.

----------


## partizan

https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=517

----------


## Flappie

Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais j'ai du mal avec les paysages côtiers du Caucase v2.5.  :Emo:  Espérons que ça s'améliore.

@DHP : Il faut faire une transformation de Fourier sur l'image pour mieux distinguer ce qui s'y passe. J'essaye ce soir.  ::P:

----------


## war-p

> Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais j'ai du mal avec les paysages côtiers du Caucase v2.5.  Espérons que ça s'améliore.
> 
> @DHP : Il faut faire une transformation de Fourier sur l'image pour mieux distinguer ce qui s'y passe. J'essaye ce soir.


Il y a un nouvel indice, par contre ce sont des pisse froid sur reddit  :tired:

----------


## papagueff

Merci à vous tous pour votre présence hier soir,j'ai passé un excellent moment. A renouveler.
Flappie; Sur TS la mission de Mardi prochain "Mission impossible" Il y a 8xKA50, 2xA10c et 2x25T. A la place des KA 50 peut tu rajouter des Viggens. J'ai essayé, pour les appareils pas de problèmes mais c'est avec les plans de vols, je n'y arrive pas. Merci.

----------


## Flappie

OK, je regarde ça d'ici mardi prochain.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

J'ai modifié l'image via une transformation de Fourier. C'est pas beaucoup mieux, mais je suis d'accord pour dire qu'on voit deux appareils garés à côté d'une piste ou d'un taxiway. Et on dirait bien que l'un d'eux a les ailes repliées...

Par contre, je crois voir un mug géant sur la droite... pas vous ?  :^_^:

----------


## DHP

Le troisième indice...  :<_<: 

http://leatherneck-sim.com/guess-our...aft-hint-no-3/

----------


## Genchou

> Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais j'ai du mal avec les paysages côtiers du Caucase v2.5.  Espérons que ça s'améliore.


Ouais la transition est un peu abrupte.

----------


## Flappie

Le 4ème indice semble être un plan "Aresti", donc les gens commencent à pencher pour un appareil utilisé en vols de démonstration... ça sent le trainer...  :Gerbe: ... sauf s'il s'agit d'un F-100 Super Sabre, comme le suggère un membre du forum d'ED. Il évoque aussi l'A-4, mais sa variante E est déjà développée par la communauté Hoggit.

----------


## war-p

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/07/2e8...0c51dae2cf.jpg
> 
> Le 4ème indice semble être un plan "Aresti", donc les gens commencent à pencher pour un appareil utilisé en vols de démonstration... ça sent le trainer... ... sauf s'il s'agit d'un F-100 Super Sabre, comme le suggère un membre du forum d'ED. Il évoque aussi l'A-4, mais sa variante E est déjà développée par la communauté Hoggit.


Oui d'ailleurs j'en ai pas parlé mais le premier truc auquel m'a dit penser le cube, c'est un cube d'évolution acrobatique.

----------


## Flappie

Je connais pas le principe. C'est pour éviter que 2 appareils se rentrent dedans ou c'est pour un groupe ? Comment tu matérialises le cube une fois en l'air ?

----------


## war-p

> Je connais pas le principe. C'est pour éviter que 2 appareils se rentrent dedans ou c'est pour un groupe ? Comment tu matérialises le cube une fois en l'air ?


C'est un cube de 1km³ dans lequel doit évoluer un avion de voltige lors d'une démonstration, en gros au sol c'est 1km² au niveau du terrain d'aviation jusqu'à 1000m d'altitude.

----------


## DHP

> 




Ce serais peut-être un trainer. ::unsure:: 



Et le 5è indices: *les années 70*

Y a une vidéo qui as été partagé, sur Reddit ils sont partis sur le Mig-29 qui aurait été découvert pour la première fois par des images satellites (le 2nd indice).

Je ne m'y connais pas trop en histoire aéronautique mais c'est intéressant de voir les gens se triturer les méninges pour trouver l'avion, en plus les indices sont bien recherché.

----------


## war-p

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/07/64a...bda6d8dc86.png
> 
> Ce serais peut-être un trainer.
> 
> 
> 
> Et le 5è indices: *les années 70*
> 
> Y a une vidéo qui as été partagé, sur Reddit ils sont partis sur le Mig-29 qui aurait été découvert pour la première fois par des images satellites (le 2nd indice).
> ...


Alors c'est plus exactement 1977, année de premier vol de pleins d'avions comme le mig29, le su27, mais aussi le super Puma. Après le plan aresti, ça veut pas dire trainer hein.

----------


## ze_droopy

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/07/64a...bda6d8dc86.png
> 
> Ce serais peut-être un trainer.
> 
> 
> 
> Et le 5è indices: *les années 70*
> 
> Y a une vidéo qui as été partagé, sur Reddit ils sont partis sur le Mig-29 qui aurait été découvert pour la première fois par des images satellites (le 2nd indice).
> ...


Un Mig-29 ça coche les cases en effet: russe, 70ies, voltige (swifts)... Et suivant la (les) version, ça sera quand même plus sexy qu'un trainer.
_Wishful thinking_ peut-être...

----------


## war-p

J'aurais bien aimé un alphajet, mais bon  ::P:

----------


## Genchou

Ou alors ...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aviat_Eagle_II

----------


## DHP

J'adore comment tous les indices ont fait ressortir deux candidats. Un Mig-29 et un Aviat Eagle II...





Je viens juste de voir que le Mig-29 à une version nommé "KUB" (en référence à un des indices) qui est une version d'entrainement bi-place 100% opérationnel au combat.

----------


## Sigps220

C'est quand même deux avions très différents. Je suis sceptique pour le Mig 29, il existe déjà une version dans DCS, il faudrait vraiment que le module apporte quelque chose de nouveau pour justifier un nouveau module.  ::unsure::

----------


## war-p

> C'est quand même deux avions très différents. Je suis sceptique pour le Mig 29, il existe déjà une version dans DCS, il faudrait vraiment que le module apporte quelque chose de nouveau pour justifier un nouveau module.


Bah pour le mig29, un modèle de vol pfm déjà, ça serait pas mal  :;):

----------


## war-p

Des voient dans la dernière vidéo un mig 25, mais du coup, ça n'a aucun rapport avec le reste à part les années 70...

----------


## ze_droopy

Un des indices était la provenance russe,  non? Ça ne correspondrait pas à l'Aviat US.

----------


## war-p

> Un des indices était la provenance russe,  non? Ça ne correspondrait pas à l'Aviat US.


Non, le coup du biplan, c'est juste un mec qui a fait une blague avec la rose qu'on voit sur le cliché en noir et blanc, et tout les teubés de reddit sont partis en sucette...

----------


## jfamiens

Pour info, il me semble que les équipements (Instrument Panel, Multi Panel, Throttle Quadrant et autres) de chez Logitech sont en promo chez Ama... - 24 à -29%

----------


## DHP

> Non, le coup du biplan, c'est juste un mec qui a fait une blague avec la rose qu'on voit sur le cliché en noir et blanc, et tout les teubés de reddit sont partis en sucette...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tygG6vq6h58

Perso j'y crois pas. C'est juste gag pour cacher le vrai avion qu'ils veulent faire.

----------


## Bacab

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tygG6vq6h58
> 
> Perso j'y crois pas. C'est juste gag pour cacher le vrai avion qu'ils veulent faire.


 ::w00t::

----------


## Genchou

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## DHP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3_xMTbUXdE

----------


## Flappie

OK, mais pourquoi un MiG-29 ? On en a déjà deux versions si je ne m'abuse, même s'ils ne sont pas ASM (advanced system modeling, cockpit cliquable, tout ça...).

EDIT: j'arrive après la bataille. Roooh, cette vidéo !  :^_^:  Je ne sais que croire pour ma part...

EDIT2: post de Magnitude au sujet du Christen Eagle 2... c'est toujours une blague ?

EDIT3: c'est cadeau.

----------


## ze_droopy

http://leatherneck-sim.com/christen-...-announcement/  ::huh::  :Pouah: 

J'espère que le développement ne leur a pas coûté cher, parce qu'ils vont se croûter violemment. 
Ils ont sûrement oublié ce que DCS signifiait... mais le fait qu'ED ait validé ce module est hallucinant.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Flappie

> Ils ont sûrement oublié ce que DCS signifiait... mais le fait qu'ED ait validé ce module est hallucinant.


Bah, ED a ouvert la voie (d'eau) avec le Yak-52... même si celui-ci avait encore un rapport avec le vol de combat.

On verra si ces 2 appareils se vendent aussi bien que les autres.  :nawak: 

EDIT: je me permets de douter encore... le fond utilisé pour la news annonçant le machin (très coloré) n'est pas le même que les autres (gris uni). J'ai le droit de croire encore que c'est juste une énorme blague ?
EDIT2: oui, je suis encore dans le déni, j'ai encore un long chemin à parcourir.

----------


## DHP

Le truc c'est qu'il ont teasé le truc à fond pendant plusieurs jours juste pour sortir un des modules les moins intéressant dans DCS. C'est ça que je comprend pas. En plus ils ont ont pas dit qu'il reprendrai les maj sur le Mig-21 seulement après leur prochain module ? Donc les maj du mig-21 prennent du retard pour cette avion ? Je suis surpris. 



> EDIT: je me permets de douter encore... le fond utilisé pour la news annonçant le machin (très coloré) n'est pas le même que les autres (gris uni). J'ai le droit de croire encore que c'est juste une énorme blague ?


Même la vidéo "officiel" doute encore..

----------


## Flappie

Ouais, c'est curieux, mais bon... admettons que ce soit un fake, ils se tirent une balle dans le pied, là, non ??

----------


## ze_droopy

Je commence à saisir le différent entre magnitude et heatblur (scission leatherneck). Et j'ai bien une idée sur lesquels sont à côté de la plaque...

----------


## DHP

> Ouais, c'est curieux, mais bon... admettons que ce soit un fake, ils se tirent une balle dans le pied, là, non ??


La seul porte de sortie que je vois là c'est qu'il sorte un bon vieux _"IT'S A JOKE !!, et en faite voici le vrai module qu'on teasé"_ et bam il nous sortent un module qui correspond à tous les indices qu'on a vu jusqu'ici, sinon je vois pas bien comment ils ont gagné dans cette histoire.

Perso il peuvent sortir le module qu'il veulent mais ils ont teasé ça comme si c'était le dernier messie et ont laissé la communauté se monté le choux pour sortir... ça.. En plus ils font ça juste après la sortie du Harrier, et avec les F-14 et F/18 dans les tuyaux..

----------


## jfamiens

Effectivement,ca envoie du lourd  :Gerbe:

----------


## war-p

Ce que je comprends pas, déjà c'est le rapport avec les indices (à part ceux en rapport avec la voltige, genre le cube et le plan aresti) et ensuite le fait qu'un mec sur reddit à trouvé quasiment directement CET avion en particulier qui est quand même super confidentiel...

----------


## Azrayen

Pour ceux qui se demandent "mais pourquoi ?" ou "c'est nouveau ??" ou ne comprennent pas :




> Qu'est-ce que DCS ? (par Wags - ED)
> 
> DCS signifie "Digital Combat Simulator" [NdT : Simulateur numérique de combat].
> DCS est un moteur de simulation d'un monde permettant à l'utilisateur d'opérer ou de diriger un nombre croissant d'*aéronefs de combat ou civils*, des *véhicules terrestres* et des *navires*, issus de *différentes époques historiques*, dans *différents lieux géographiques* et relevant de *différents niveaux de fidélité* [ou modélisation]. 
> 
> Il s'agit donc d'un véritable simulateur "bac à sable" [NdT : dont on peut faire ce que l'on veut].


Source : (notez que ça remonte à 2012, donc non ce n'est pas nouveau, c'est juste qu'il fallait le temps de développement)
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=89885
Trad complète :
http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=432&t=185726

++
Az'

----------


## Azrayen

Bonjour,

L'équipe de localisation francophone de DCS est heureuse de vous annoncer la mise à disposition de deux nouveaux *manuels de vol* traduits en français dans DCS :  ::love:: 


*Manuel de vol du Mi-8 MTV2 "Hip" Magnificent Eight :*
_Format PDF, 441 pages._
Fichier DCS Mi-8MTV2 Flight Manual FR.pdf disponible dans \Mods\aircraft\Mi-8MTV2\Doc
Énorme morceau abattu par deux grands malades de l'équipe, bravo et merci à *Caramel* et *Bad CRC* pour faire le bonheur des "agités de la voilure" francophones !!  ::): 


*Manuel de vol de Flaming Cliffs 3 (A-10A, F-15C, Su-25, Su-27, Su-33, MiG-29) :*
_Format PDF, 329 pages._
Fichier DCS FC3 Flight Manual FR.pdf disponible dans \Mods\aircraft\Flaming Cliffs\Doc.
Remarque : tous les appareils de FC3 qui ont eu leur nouveau modèle de vol "PFM" sont également vendus comme modules "à part" et disposent de leur propre manuel (dont certaines parties sont communes avec le manuel FC3) ; c'est le cas de tous sauf le MiG-29 à date ; certains de ces manuels spécifiques (et plus complets) ont aussi été traduits par nos soins en FR : Su-27 et F-15C pour l'instant.


Ces deux manuels sont inclus à partir de DCS 1.5.8 disponible en OpenBeta depuis une semaine, et DCS 2.2.0 disponible en OpenAlpha depuis hier. Ils seront distribués via mise à jour automatique sur la branche Stable d'ici 1-2 semaine(s), lorsque la 1.5.8 y sera publiée.


Bonne lecture !  ::): 

L'équipe de traduction francophone :

Cameleon33,
Bad CRC,
Vince,
Quent,
Boulling,
Jo_le_trembleur,
Marsupilami,
Caramel,
Erforce,
et Azrayen.


PS : Si votre DCS n'est pas paramétré sur la langue française, z'allez rien voir, forcément. Ô joie, vous pouvez toutefois modifier la langue de référence de DCS en suivant ce tuto (pas pour versions Steam).

----------


## Bacab

Grand moment pour moi aujourd'hui sur Il-2 BOS : ça fait un moment que je travaille mon pilotage avec le Il-2 mod. 1942 et j'ai finalement décidé de me lancer dans une véritable mission après des heures d'entrainement au roulage et au pilotage. Me voila donc parti en quête de convois allemands en TBA par une météo catastrophique. Qu'elle ne fut pas ma surprise de non seulement trouver l'ennemi du premier coup (je ne suis pas peu fier de moi !) mais aussi de me prendre à 350 km/h une rafale de Flak qui m'arrache une aile. Je me pose en catastrophe et, toujours vivant, me retrouve nez à nez avec l’ennemi sus-mentionné !

Sauf que personne ne me tire dessus et que le Stug me pousse légèrement, orientant mes canons, toujours fonctionnels vers les autres véhicules du convoi :

Au final, 1 camion de la Wehrmacht et le véhicule qui vient de m'abattre en font les frais :

Je ne me suis jamais autant éclaté !

----------


## Jokletox

Vu qu'on parle de traduction : en existe t'il une pour les missions et campagne du ka 50 ? 

Merci pour le manuel, vu la taille du truc ça n'a pas dû être une mince affaire !

Edit : J'ai eu ma réponse sur le forum officiel  ::):

----------


## papagueff

Mardi soir,12/12/2017 à 21h, "mission impossible"  by Giacommo

Au départ de Krymsk:       2 X A10c - 4 X KA50
Au départ de Gelendzhik:   2 X 25t - 4 X KA50
Possibilité selon le nombre et le désir de chacun de changer certains KA50 par des Viggens et, ou, des Harriers. Veuillez poser votre candidature et l'appareil de votre choix pour éviter de modifier la mission à la dernière minute. Merci.

Objectif: détruire des navires et cargos ennemis ainsi que tout véhicules sur et autour du port de Novorossiysk

Papagueff présent sur SU 25t.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Mardi soir,12/12/2017 à 21h, "mission impossible"  by Giacommo
> 
> Au départ de Krymsk:       2 X A10c - 4 X KA50
> Au départ de Gelendzhik:   2 X 25t - 4 X KA50
> Possibilité selon le nombre et le désir de chacun de changer certains KA50 par des Viggens et, ou, des Harriers. Veuillez poser votre candidature et l'appareil de votre choix pour éviter de modifier la mission à la dernière minute. Merci.
> 
> Objectif: détruire des navires et cargos ennemis ainsi que tout véhicules sur et autour du port de Novorossiysk
> 
> Papagueff présent sur SU 25t.


Le harrier est déjà dispo sur la 1.5 ? Je croyais qu'il n'était que sur la 2.2 ? 
Je vais essayer d'être la mardi pro !

----------


## DHP

> EDIT2: oui, je suis encore dans le déni, j'ai encore un long chemin à parcourir.


Bon 24h passé et pas de news supplémentaires je suis officiellement en phase 5  ::ninja::

----------


## papagueff

> Le harrier est déjà dispo sur la 1.5 ? Je croyais qu'il n'était que sur la 2.2 ? 
> Je vais essayer d'être la mardi pro !


Ben,tu me poses une colle, je croyais qu'il était opérationnel sur les deux versions.  ::blink::

----------


## pollux 18

La sortie d'IL-2 Battle of Kuban est reporté de quelques semaines: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...-bit/?p=543563

Initialement programmé pour la fin d'année 2017, cette opus ne devrait pas voir le jour avant la mi-janvier 2018 au pire avant la fin de l'hiver. 

Les raisons sont multiples mais une des principales concernent la refonte complète des textures de la map Stalingrad été/automne. En effet parmi les améliorations de la 3.01 figure l'augmentation par 4 de la distance visiblilité des paysages. Hors sur les "déjà vieille" textures de cette map, cela provoquait des artefact et mettait un peu plus en lumière la répétition de certain texture comme les champs de cultures façon mosaïque. Les dév ont décidé d’appliquer leur nouvelle technique de "Texturation Procédurale" utilisé pour les montagnes de BOK. Le résultat est tout simplement magnifique et a aussi permis de se rapprocher de la réalité de la steppe propre à la région de Stalingrad avec beaucoup moins de champ cultivé.






Quelques screens du rendu de la future carrière solo








Voir l'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...99497#p1626242

----------


## TheSchmout

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un problème avec le taxi du AV-8B. Impossible de tourner la roue avant. Je sais que c'est comme sur le F5 E, à savoir maintenir, mais je ne trouve pas la touche correspondante. J'ai relu les contrôles plusieurs fois et je dois passer à côté. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer ? Merci par avance !

----------


## Empnicolas

> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai un problème avec le taxi du AV-8B. Impossible de tourner la roue avant. Je sais que c'est comme sur le F5 E, à savoir maintenir, mais je ne trouve pas la touche correspondante. J'ai relu les contrôles plusieurs fois et je dois passer à côté. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer ? Merci par avance !


Normalement il faut rester appuyer sur la touche correspondante (recherche NWS dans la liste des commande) sinon le plus simple reste de ne pas activer l'antiSkid qui permet de pouvoir tourner la roue avant comme on veux si il est désactivé.
Chez moi en utilisant le NWS, il y a une certaine inertie de la roue avant (si j'ai tourné à gauche et que je veux tourner sur la droite, il y a quelques metres de délais avant que l'avion tourne à droite).


Edit: 
Avec le harrier on peux se ravitailler comme un hélico sur un FARPS

----------


## Flappie

> Bonjour,
> 
> L'équipe de localisation francophone de DCS est heureuse de vous annoncer la mise à disposition de deux nouveaux *manuels de vol* traduits en français dans DCS : 
> 
> 
> *Manuel de vol du Mi-8 MTV2 "Hip" Magnificent Eight :*
> *Manuel de vol de Flaming Cliffs 3 (A-10A, F-15C, Su-25, Su-27, Su-33, MiG-29) :*


Merci encore à toute l'équipe, Az'. Au passage, j'aimerais vous aider à traduire le manuel du Viggen, quand il sera enfin terminé et corrigé. N'hésite pas à me solliciter si mon offre t'intéresse (je peux aussi aider sur le Mirage, dont le manuel a été massacré par je ne sais quel margoulin).




> Mardi soir,12/12/2017 à 21h, "mission impossible"  by Giacommo
> 
> Au départ de Krymsk:       2 X A10c - 4 X KA50
> Au départ de Gelendzhik:   2 X 25t - 4 X KA50
> Possibilité selon le nombre et le désir de chacun de changer certains KA50 par des Viggens et, ou, des Harriers. Veuillez poser votre candidature et l'appareil de votre choix pour éviter de modifier la mission à la dernière minute. Merci.
> 
> Objectif: détruire des navires et cargos ennemis ainsi que tout véhicules sur et autour du port de Novorossiysk
> 
> Papagueff présent sur SU 25t.


J'y ai déjà joué deux fois, je crois. Je passe pour cette fois-ci.




> Ben,tu me poses une colle, je croyais qu'il était opérationnel sur les deux versions.


Le Harrier est sorti sur la 1.5.8, qui est encore en beta (la stable est en 1.5.7). Mais la sortie de beta de la 1.5.8 ne devrait plus tarder. Vous pourrez donc bientôt rire de nos crashs à répétition.  :^_^:

----------


## Ben00it

> Mardi soir,12/12/2017 à 21h, "mission impossible"  by Giacommo
> 
> Au départ de Krymsk:       2 X A10c - 4 X KA50
> Au départ de Gelendzhik:   2 X 25t - 4 X KA50
> Possibilité selon le nombre et le désir de chacun de changer certains KA50 par des Viggens et, ou, des Harriers. Veuillez poser votre candidature et l'appareil de votre choix pour éviter de modifier la mission à la dernière minute. Merci.
> 
> Objectif: détruire des navires et cargos ennemis ainsi que tout véhicules sur et autour du port de Novorossiysk
> 
> Papagueff présent sur SU 25t.


Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis nouveau sur le forum  (Formé au petit soin par Empnicolas), je suis bien partant pour piloter avec vous ce mardi  ::): . 
Ok pour A10-C ou Su25-T

----------


## Empnicolas

Egalement présent en A-10C ou viggen mardi (vous allez toujours sur le TS des boulets ?)

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'y ai déjà joué deux fois, je crois. Je passe pour cette fois-ci


Si vous voulez changer, j'ai des missions sur la 2.0 où je peux mettre le Harrier (de mémoire Flappie l'a déjà fait et il y a de tout en appareil d'attaque au sol (il faut juste que je mette le viggen et le Harrier))

----------


## ze_droopy

Peut-être un futur Kiowa sur DCS: https://www.helisimmer.com/news/poly...e-shows-oh-58/

----------


## DHP

:Bave:  :Bave: 





_
C'est autre chose qu'un biplan.._

----------


## papagueff

> Ben,tu me poses une colle, je croyais qu'il était opérationnel sur les deux versions.


vérification de faite, effectivement le Harrier n'est pas sur la version 1.5.

----------


## papagueff

> J'y ai déjà joué deux fois, je crois. Je passe pour cette fois-ci.
> Le Harrier est sorti sur la 1.5.8, qui est encore en beta (la stable est en 1.5.7). Mais la sortie de beta de la 1.5.8 ne devrait plus tarder. Vous pourrez donc bientôt rire de nos crashs à répétition.


Je vais voir à trouver autre chose, je tiens à ce que tu sois parmi nous, pas question te te mettre sur la touche parce que tu à déjà fait cette mission.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si vous voulez changer, j'ai des missions sur la 2.0 où je peux mettre le Harrier (de mémoire Flappie l'a déjà fait et il y a de tout en appareil d'attaque au sol (il faut juste que je mette le viggen et le Harrier))


Le problème c'est que tout le monde n'a pas encore la carte Nevada.

----------


## Sigps220

> _
> C'est autre chose qu'un biplan.._


 :Bave:  :Manif: 

Déjà rien que la 2.5  :Bave:

----------


## Flappie

> Je vais voir à trouver autre chose, je tiens à ce que tu sois parmi nous, pas question te te mettre sur la touche parce que tu à déjà fait cette mission.


Merci, c'est très sympa de ta part.

Polychop ne me rassure pas : déjà que leur Kiowa pourrait bien être destiné à un autre simu, mais ils évoquent aussi la sortie d'un appareil civil. Mais cette fois, c'est sûr, c'est pour un autre simu. L'honneur est sauf !

----------


## papagueff

Pour Flappie: Mission Suckabillat 2 sur TS à modifier les forces ennemies en fonction du nombre de joueurs et ajouter ou supprimer des appareils selon le choix de chacun. Merci.

PS: Personnellement je prend le 25 T

----------


## papagueff

> Egalement présent en A-10C ou viggen mardi (vous allez toujours sur le TS des boulets ?)


toujours sur le TS des boulets.

----------


## Empnicolas

> toujours sur le TS des boulets.


ok

Petite mission en solo avec le Harrier:

----------


## Malakit

> Mardi soir,12/12/2017 à 21h, "mission impossible"  by Giacommo
> 
> Au départ de Krymsk:       2 X A10c - 4 X KA50
> Au départ de Gelendzhik:   2 X 25t - 4 X KA50
> Possibilité selon le nombre et le désir de chacun de changer certains KA50 par des Viggens et, ou, des Harriers. Veuillez poser votre candidature et l'appareil de votre choix pour éviter de modifier la mission à la dernière minute. Merci.
> 
> Objectif: détruire des navires et cargos ennemis ainsi que tout véhicules sur et autour du port de Novorossiysk
> 
> Papagueff présent sur SU 25t.


Present en A10 C.

Et si vous voulez vous amuser a former un noob je peux aussi prendre un viggen, mirage ou Ka 50. Mais plutot A10 quand même.

----------


## Tugais

> La sortie d'IL-2 Battle of Kuban est reporté de quelques semaines: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...-bit/?p=543563
> 
> Initialement programmé pour la fin d'année 2017, cette opus ne devrait pas voir le jour avant la mi-janvier 2018 au pire avant la fin de l'hiver. 
> 
> Les raisons sont multiples mais une des principales concernent la refonte complète des textures de la map Stalingrad été/automne. En effet parmi les améliorations de la 3.01 figure l'augmentation par 4 de la distance visiblilité des paysages. Hors sur les "déjà vieille" textures de cette map, cela provoquait des artefact et mettait un peu plus en lumière la répétition de certain texture comme les champs de cultures façon mosaïque. Les dév ont décidé d’appliquer leur nouvelle technique de "Texturation Procédurale" utilisé pour les montagnes de BOK. Le résultat est tout simplement magnifique et a aussi permis de se rapprocher de la réalité de la steppe propre à la région de Stalingrad avec beaucoup moins de champ cultivé.


J'aime beaucoup leur démarche vis-à-vis de la communication autour du développement de leur gamme. Je me répète, mais ça me laisse pantois de voir comment ces types remontent la pente et inverse une tendance qui s'annonçait funeste.

J'ai déjà posé la question une fois mais je n'avais obtenu aucune réponse. Y-a-t-il des canards qui volent sur IL-2 ?

----------


## Malakit

> J'ai déjà posé la question une fois mais je n'avais obtenu aucune réponse. Y-a-t-il des canards qui volent sur IL-2 ?



J'ai BoS mais j'ai jamais fait de multi. Mais ca m'interesserais bien pour alterner un peu avec DCS.

----------


## jeanba

> J'aime beaucoup leur démarche vis-à-vis de la communication autour du développement de leur gamme. Je me répète, mais ça me laisse pantois de voir comment ces types remontent la pente et inverse une tendance qui s'annonçait funeste.


Tout à fait d'accord



> J'ai déjà posé la question une fois mais je n'avais obtenu aucune réponse. Y-a-t-il des canards qui volent sur IL-2 ?


Juste an solo, pas le temps de faire du multi en ce moment  ::(:

----------


## pollux 18

Liste des escadrilles volant sur la nouvelle série IL-2 Great Battles: 

Forum officiel: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...-francophones/

Forum C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=454&t=190987

Perso, je vole au sein du Cercle de Combat Gaulois (CCG)

----------


## Vitalferox

> J'aime beaucoup leur démarche vis-à-vis de la communication autour du développement de leur gamme. Je me répète, mais ça me laisse pantois de voir comment ces types remontent la pente et inverse une tendance qui s'annonçait funeste.
> 
> J'ai déjà posé la question une fois mais je n'avais obtenu aucune réponse. Y-a-t-il des canards qui volent sur IL-2 ?


J'ai pris battle of moscow pendant les soldes pour voir, mais j'ai même pas encore eu le temps de tester ... 

Je pensais pouvoir être la ce soir mais je vais encore vous faire faux bond, le mardi c'est compliqué !

----------


## papagueff

> Bonjour à tous, 
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum  (Formé au petit soin par Empnicolas), je suis bien partant pour piloter avec vous ce mardi . 
> Ok pour A10-C ou Su25-T


Je t'ai envoyé,en message privé, les coordonnées du TS de la Baf pour pouvoir nous rejoindre.

----------


## Ben00it

> Je t'ai envoyé,en message privé, les coordonnées du TS de la Baf pour pouvoir nous rejoindre.


Yes, bien ajouté à mon TS, thanks.

----------


## Empnicolas

Après cette mission bien sympa entrainement au harrier jeudi soir à 21h (sur la stable si l'appareil est sorti dessus, sinon sur l'open béta), en attendant, je vous met de quoi potasser:

----------


## papagueff

Merci de votre présence à tous, j'espère que vous vous êtes bien amusés malgré une mission plutôt hard. Personnellement,mon PC m'a planté (écran bleu) alors que j'étais à 50 kms de la base pour ravitailler. A prévoir de changer le matos car j'ai bien peur que mon appareil ne tienne pas longtemps avec les futures mises à jour de DCS.   ::|:

----------


## Empnicolas

Première partie de la mission d'hier avec les condition météo d'enfer (par moment il y a des lags je pense dut à la pluie qui semble bien gêner l'encodage vidéo )



(la 2eme partie est en cours d'upload, mais je pense pas qu'elle sera prète avant samedi vu la taille du fichier (4Go) et sans la fibre)

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour toutes ces vidéos !  ::): 
Je me suis entraîné au cold start du Harrier, j'ai décollé et tenté d'atterrir court... avant de me crasher. J'ai un problème récurrent, même au sol : mon moteur se coupe sans crier gare. Comme ça me le fait au sol, je doute qu'il s'agisse d'un flameout. Mais j'ai l'impression qu'à trop baisser les gaz, cela coupe l'alimentation du moteur. J'ai bon ? Si oui, quel est la valeur mini de RPM à conserver pour éviter ça ?

@papagueff : La mission était très bien pour notre effectif. Il fallait juste changer l'heure pour éviter de tous mourir dans le noir, sans plus d'explications.  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

J'ai remarqué hier sur la bêta 1.5.8 de DCS une super fonctionnalité : sur la page de gestion des axes, on voit désormais l'inclinaison de tous les axes en temps réel. C'est super pratique !! Ça y était déjà avant ?

----------


## Tugais

Merci pour les réponses concernant BoX \o/

Je suis bloqué jusqu'à lundi concernant les vols, mais ensuite si des canards veulent tâter du warbird ça me botte carrément. Ca fait quelques mois que j'ai BoS et BoM installés sur mon disque dur et à part quelques vols tests je ne me suis pas plongé dedans (je suis un n00b quoi). D'ailleurs vous aimeriez voler sur quoi ?

Merci pollux pour les liens. Je ne me sens pas d'aller vers les escadrilles présentes sur C6 ou autre car je n'ai pas envie de monopoliser le temps des autres joueurs alors que je débute tout juste que je ne pense pas pouvoir participer activement à la vie d'une escadrille. J'aimerais, dans un premier temps simplement voler sur IL-2 et faire quelques missions en mode "pépère".

Et un dernier merci pour la vidéo Youtube de votre dernière session, c'est toujours cool d'avoir un retour et ça va me permettre de procrastiner 40 minutes ce matin xD

----------


## Empnicolas

Flappie : jamais eut ton problème d'arrêt moteur même au sol.

Rigaud, j'ai aussi Il-2 BoX, j'y ai un peu joué, le seul problème pour le moment c'est que tu as besoin d'un serveur dédié pour héberger une mission donc je n'ai jamais regardé l'éditeur de mission et je fais par moment du vol sur des serveur multi à faire de l'attaque au sol et en évitant les pro du dogfight.

----------


## papagueff

> Merci pour toutes ces vidéos ! 
> Je me suis entraîné au cold start du Harrier, j'ai décollé et tenté d'atterrir court... avant de me crasher. J'ai un problème récurrent, même au sol : mon moteur se coupe sans crier gare. Comme ça me le fait au sol, je doute qu'il s'agisse d'un flameout. Mais j'ai l'impression qu'à trop baisser les gaz, cela coupe l'alimentation du moteur. J'ai bon ? Si oui, quel est la valeur mini de RPM à conserver pour éviter ça ?
> 
> @papagueff : La mission était très bien pour notre effectif. Il fallait juste changer l'heure pour éviter de tous mourir dans le noir, sans plus d'explications.


Flappie, ton problème ne viendrais t'il pas de la vanne d'admission de l'eau qui refroidie le moteur, d'où surchauffe de ce dernier et coupure des moteurs.

Pour Mardi prochain, je ne suis pas présent, absent pour 15 jours, je monte sur Reims passer les fêtes avec ma famille. Je vous dis donc de passer de bonnes fêtes de Noël et de nouvel an et à l'année prochaine.   ::happy2::

----------


## Malakit

> Flappie, ton problème ne viendrais t'il pas de la vanne d'admission de l'eau qui refroidie le moteur, d'où surchauffe de ce dernier et coupure des moteurs.
> 
> je monte sur Reims passer les fêtes avec ma famille.


Bon courage, la météo est exécrable par ici...  ::|:

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Cliffs of Dover Blitz est gratuit pour les possesseurs de CoD sur steam et il apparait automatiquement dans votre bibliothèque (si vous possédez CoD bien sur).

----------


## Flappie

> Flappie, ton problème ne viendrais t'il pas de la vanne d'admission de l'eau qui refroidie le moteur, d'où surchauffe de ce dernier et coupure des moteurs.
> 
> Pour Mardi prochain, je ne suis pas présent, absent pour 15 jours, je monte sur Reims passer les fêtes avec ma famille. Je vous dis donc de passer de bonnes fêtes de Noël et de nouvel an et à l'année prochaine.


Problème résolu, j'actionnais dès le démarrage moteur un truc qui éteignait le moteur dès que je passais les gaz à zéro (levier métallique derrière le throttle, à NE PAS toucher).  ::): 

Bonne fêtes, alors !




> Cliffs of Dover Blitz est gratuit pour les possesseurs de CoD sur steam et il apparait automatiquement dans votre bibliothèque (si vous possédez CoD bien sur).


Ah, chouette, il faudra que je teste ça. J'espère qu'il y a encore des amateurs de CoD sur C6.


EDIT: côté DCS, le Su-33 nouveau est arrivé.

----------


## ze_droopy

> EDIT: côté DCS, le Su-33 nouveau est arrivé.


Il était déjà là, il vient juste d'arriver sur Steam  :;):

----------


## Flappie

J'étais justement en train de me dire que ça faisait bien longtemps que je n'avais pas vu l'ancien modèle 3D avec ses textures toutes moches.  ::P: 

Quelqu'un de dispo pour voler sur la beta ?

----------


## Malakit

Je me.metterai bien un peu à la chasse pour changer un peu du A10 en multi. Du coup je me suis remis sur les missions tuto du mirage mais ça me gave un peu le bla bla du gars. 
Y aurais quelqu'un pour me former au démarrage, alignement et allumage des divers systèmes, navigation et chasse?

----------


## Flappie

Si partizan passe par là, il pourra peut-être. Moi, je démarre le Mirage avec deux touches, j'ai coché "alignement auto" comme un sale, et je sais juste abattre un avion civil, désolé.  :Emo:

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je me.metterai bien un peu à la chasse pour changer un peu du A10 en multi. Du coup je me suis remis sur les missions tuto du mirage mais ça me gave un peu le bla bla du gars. 
> Y aurais quelqu'un pour me former au démarrage, alignement et allumage des divers systèmes, navigation et chasse?






Et des vidéos bien complette en français avec quelqu'un qui s,'y connait.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1x...l421YJmaMCqCaQ

----------


## war-p

Bon, j'ai testé Clodo Blitz, c'est pas mal, même si pour le moment, les modifs du jeu originel (avec les premiers patch tf) sont subtiles, mais ça tourne à fond (merci la 970), j'espère que ce n'est que le début et que ça va leur servir de base pour faire un truc vraiment sympa, il y a du potentiel!  ::):

----------


## SergeyevK

DCS 2.5 (AKA the merge) c'est pour fin janvier 2018... Et dixit Wags c'est une promesse : https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=691

----------


## Empnicolas

Il y a eu un patch sur l'open beta mais il y a un bug pour le HUD du harrier concernant le largage des bombes: Razbam a sorti un fix manuel: https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=198027

Sinon la 2eme partie de notre mission de mardi 12/12 (avec la modification de la météo, il devrai y avoir moins de lag):

----------


## partizan

La stable est mise à jour, meme si annoncé très discrètement, et le nouveau Mdv du mirage est inclus avec 3 semaines de correctifs depuis release sur open beta (et ça par contre ce n'est pas annoncé du tout !). Ce n'est plus du tout la même bête  ::): 
@Malakit, si tu as besoin, donnes moi tes dispos par mp

----------


## war-p

> La stable est mise à jour, meme si annoncé très discrètement, et le nouveau Mdv du mirage est inclus avec 3 semaines de correctifs depuis release sur open beta (et ça par contre ce n'est pas annoncé du tout !). Ce n'est plus du tout la même bête 
> @Malakit, si tu as besoin, donnes moi tes dispos par mp


Ah ça c'est bon qu'il soit sur la stable  ::):

----------


## war-p

Ahhh le serveur ATAG  :Bave:  ça faisait longtemps!

----------


## Empnicolas

> La stable est mise à jour, meme si annoncé très discrètement, et le nouveau Mdv du mirage est inclus avec 3 semaines de correctifs depuis release sur open beta (et ça par contre ce n'est pas annoncé du tout !). Ce n'est plus du tout la même bête 
> @Malakit, si tu as besoin, donnes moi tes dispos par mp


En effet et l'AV-8B est également disponible sur la stable

Pour Flappie: pour utiliser le TACAN dans le Harrier, il faut l'activer, donc faire TCN puis appuyer sur le bouton on/off

----------


## Flappie

J'avais suivi ton tuto de cold start et j'avais beau réussir à afficher 67, X, et ON, ça ne fonctionnait pas (pas de flèche à l'extérieur du compas). Mais mardi dernier, ça a fini par marcher.

----------


## Sigps220

> DCS 2.5 (AKA the merge) c'est pour fin janvier 2018... Et dixit Wags c'est une promesse : https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=691


ED a d'ailleurs précisé comment l'upgrade allait se passer :
- La version actuelle sera maintenue mais plus supportée ;
- L'open alpha va s'arrêter 
- L'open beta continuera : le post n'est d'ailleurs pas très clair mais je suppose que la MAJ se fera d'abord en open beta

Par contre, la mise à jour vers la 2.5 utilisera les fichiers de l'Open Alpha, donc si vous avez cette version d'installée ne la supprimez pas la migration vers la 2.5.

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'avais suivi ton tuto de cold start et j'avais beau réussir à afficher 67, X, et ON, ça ne fonctionnait pas (pas de flèche à l'extérieur du compas). Mais mardi dernier, ça a fini par marcher.


Met ta bousole sur l'écran de droite et pas celui de gauche, je n'ai réussi à avoir la flèche du tacan que sur mon écran droit.

Sigps220: finalement je trouve pas mal leur solution pour la 2.5 même si j'aurai préfèré que l'alpha deviennent la stable pour éviter au jeu de devoir faire un copier-coller de plusieurs dizaines de giga de carte

----------


## Flappie

Moi qui pensais qu'ils écraseraient la 1.5 stable avec la 2.5, j'ai été un peu surpris. Mais finalement, c'est assez respectueux des joueurs qui ont des confs modestes : ils ne les forceront pas à passer sur la 2.5.
Reste à savoir ce qu'est une "conf modeste" pour la 2.5...  ::trollface::

----------


## papagueff

Salut les canards, seriez vous disposés après ces fêtes de faire un entrainement décollage et appontage avec le SU33 et  le F15 ou avec tout autre appareil à configuration marine, histoire de s'éclater ?  :^_^:

----------


## war-p

> Salut les canards, seriez vous disposés après ces fêtes de faire un entrainement décollage et appontage avec le SU33 et  le F15 ou avec tout autre appareil à configuration marine, histoire de s'éclater ?


F15?  ::huh::  Does not compute!

----------


## Flappie

:Cafe1:  Tu voulais parler du Harrier, papagueff ?

En tout cas, pas de souci. On a commencé à s'entraîner à atterrir et décoller du class Tarawa en Harrier. C'était drôle.  ::P:

----------


## war-p

Quoique ça peut se tenter  ::ninja::

----------


## Bacab

> Quoique ça peut se tenter


Il y a intérêt à ce qu'il y ait du vent de face, beaucoup de vent !

----------


## war-p

> Il y a intérêt à ce qu'il y ait du vent de face, beaucoup de vent !


Bah à l'époque de lomac on posait des su27 sur des parkings donc bon, tout est possible.

----------


## Flappie

> Bah à l'époque de lomac on posait des su27 sur des parkings donc bon, tout est possible.


Ouais, j'ai repensé à ce jour mémorable !! J'essaye de retrouver le screen.  ::): 

EDIT: trop vieux, j'ai pas pu remonter aussi loin !

----------


## Tugais



----------


## Flappie

::XD::  Merci pour ce moment.

----------


## papagueff

désolé, j'ai dis une c.....e, le F15 n'est pas un appareil Marine. le seul appareil occidental, pilotable sur DCS, en version marine est le Harrier. Reste plus qu'a attendre le F18.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ban alors Tugais, tu pilotes un Harrier 27 ?   ::huh::

----------


## Truf

Dites est-ce que les IL-2 récents (en incluant le "nouveau" CoD) supportent la VR en natif ? et est-ce que comme DCS y a moyen d'assigner les rudder sur 2 pédales (Axes) séparées ?
Merki

----------


## Tugais

Ah non mais je ne suis pas l'auteur du gif, c'est un utilisateur de reddit qui l'a posté il y a 2-3 jours sur r/hoggit

Pour IL-2, n'importe lequel des BoX supportent la VR en natif, et vachement bien même. Pour moi, c'est le simu qui supporte le mieux la VR. Concernant IL-2 : CloDo, la VR doit débarquer dans un prochain patch. Pas d'idée par contre concernant la gestion du palo, je ne connais que trop peu IL-2 pour m'avancer.

----------


## Truf

Ok merci

----------


## Vitalferox

> Dites est-ce que les IL-2 récents (en incluant le "nouveau" CoD) supportent la VR en natif ? et est-ce que comme DCS y a moyen d'assigner les rudder sur 2 pédales (Axes) séparées ?
> Merki


J'ai essayé d'attribuer les pédales de mon t500 au palonnier et je n'y suis pas arrivé , donc si tu trouves une solution je suis intéressé !

----------


## Tugais

> Dites est-ce que les IL-2 récents (en incluant le "nouveau" CoD) supportent la VR en natif ? et est-ce que comme DCS y a moyen d'assigner les rudder sur 2 pédales (Axes) séparées ?
> Merki


Je viens de lancer le jeu par curiosité et suis allé sur la page "key mapping". J'imagine que cela dépend de l'avion que l'on pilote, mais en tous les cas le système reconnaît chacune de mes deux pédales sur mon palonnier (un MFG) ainsi que l'axe de torsion.

----------


## Flappie

Heatblur a pondu un très grand post pour s'excuser du "report" du F-14 à 2018 (Cobra avait soutenu mordicus que le Tomcat sortirait cette année). Les nouvelles vraiment neuves sont rares, mais j'ai tout de même noté ça :

- La plupart des éléments visuels du F-14 qu'on a vu jusqu'alors vont être mis à la poubelle et refaits à neuf. Heatblur utilise un scanner laser qui leur permet de reproduire fidèlement les appareils au mm près.

- Le class Forrestal super détaillé est toujours au programme.

- Le cockpit du Viggen sera refait pour approcher la qualité du cockpit du F-14.  :Bave: 

- Deux campagnes pour le Viggen sont prévues pour la map Caucase. Il n'est toujours pas fait mention de la map dédiée au Viggen.  ::cry:: 

- Les sons du moteur du Viggen vont être refaits à neuf.

Pour le reste, des bugs qui restent à corriger, un manuel qu'il reste à corriger et compléter, et toujours des trucs tenus secret (dont, j'imagine, le fonctionnement en multi du Bk90 et du ravito en rase campagne).

Sinon, on a de magnifiques rendus d'un des fauteuils du Tomcat, tâches suspectes incluses.  ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

Du monde ce soir sur DCS ?

Je prévois une petite mission tranquille avec Harrier, Viggen, Mirage, A-10C... n'hésitez pas à compléter la liste.

----------


## Tugais

A noter tout de même que les assets graphiques du F-14 sont presque tous terminés. Le grand chambardement et la généralisation de leur procédé de relevés laser a débuté au mois d'avril dernier, il reste au final peu de choses à faire de ce côté là.

Selon Cobra, le module aurait déjà pu être lancé dans une version de pre-release, mais l'équipe tient à proposer une expérience supérieure à ce qui se fait en temps normal, quitte à retarder la mise à disposition de l'appareil.

L'un dans l'autre cela reste une bonne nouvelle. Le fait que Heatblur s'engage à livrer un appareil sans défaut majeur et à consolider leur module existant (le Viggen) devrait, je l'espère, pousser les autres développeurs tiers à les prendre pour exemple.

*Edit* : Information intéressante sur le prix du Tomcat.




> We haven't discussed exact pricing with our partners at Eagle Dynamics yet; but it's a safe bet that the Phoenix card will cover the F-14 pre-order and the Mjolnir one will cover that + a shirt bundle or other F-14 merchandise planned.


Une carte pré-payée Phoenix c'est $60 et la Mjoljnir est à $80.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Du monde ce soir sur DCS ?
> 
> Je prévois une petite mission tranquille avec Harrier, Viggen, Mirage, A-10C... n'hésitez pas à compléter la liste.


Dispo ce soir: appareil en fonction du besoin

----------


## Flappie

Je corrige : pas de Mirage, sauf demande expresse. On aura 2 cibles à traiter, que du mous ou presque. Un peu de vent mais pas trop, météo clémente, matinée.

----------


## Malakit

Pas la ce soir ou alors bien tard, j'ai pas encore mangé.

----------


## DHP

Le F-14 et le F/A-18C donne vraiment envie.

----------


## pollux 18

Solde de Noel pour la série des IL-2 Great Battles: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...an-4/?p=549609



Valable du 21 décembre au 4 janvier 2018 sur le site officiel et sur Steam

- 50% OFF Fw-190 A-3 and La-5 (series 8)
- 40% OFF Ju-52, Yak-1B, P-40E and Mc.202
- 50% OFF BOM and BOS
- 50% OFF 10 Days of Autumn Campaign
- 33% OFF Blazing Steppe Campaign
- 66% OFF all ROF Content

....and don't forget Cliffs of Dover BLITZ is also on sale for 25% Off at just $18.75.


 L'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...99657#p1629175

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le JDD n°184: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...-5#entry549888   riche en infos !



Il va enfin être possible d'hoster une mission multi via son propre PC et son jeu



L'effet de pluie sur les verrières




Le développement de l'opus sur les chars a commencé





L'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-fr.com/2-great-battles-jdd-n184/

----------


## Blazkowicz

Joli cadeau que ce CLOD Blitz pour Noel.  ::wub:: 

Je l'ai essayé, il marche impeccablement avec moins d'accès disque qu'avant qui me foutait du stutter en mission.

----------


## pollux 18

Quelques screens du Boston A-20 pour nous faire patienter jusqu'a la rentrée...

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous mes les vidéo que j'ai prises lors de la séance entrainement en AV-8B Harrier:

----------


## Sigps220

Le thread est très calme en ce moment, mais y a-t-il des canards volants cette semaine en journée ?

----------


## papagueff

Période de fêtes oblige, ça se bouscule pas dans les cockpits. Personnellement, je suis pas en état pour titiller le joy, à cause des excès (modérés tout de même) et ce n'est pas fini.
Si Pas trop fatigué,Mardi 2 Janvier je serais présent.   :Gerbe:

----------


## Flappie

> Période de fêtes oblige, ça se bouscule pas dans les cockpits. Personnellement, je suis pas en état pour titiller le joy, à cause des excès (modérés tout de même) et ce n'est pas fini.
> Si Pas trop fatigué,Mardi 2 Janvier je serais présent.


Pareil.

----------


## Flappie

Leatherneck officialise son travail sur le F-4U Corsair en en montrant les premières images.

----------


## Vhanlay

J'ai vu Dunkirk, et je me suis dit que c'était la bonne ocase pour craquer pour le Spitfire. En revanche il n'y a pas de campagne directement avec le module ? Même pas de missions ni rien ? Il faut acheter la map Normandie ?

----------


## Flappie

D'après ce que je lis sur le forum ED, il y a des missions training sur la map du Caucase. Pour le reste, je doute qu'il y ait des missions/campagnes officielles et gratuites au-dessus du Caucase puisque le module Spitfire vient du projet déchu DCS: WWII (qui devait inclure plein d'appareils + la map Normandie).

----------


## Vhanlay

Donc impossible de faire du dogfight WW2 style  ::(:  ?

Ha si il y a bien une campagne: https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...psom_campaign/

Il faut normandie. Cher le bordel  ::(: .


Si éventuellement certains possesseurs pouvaient partager leur config pour un Warthog j'ai rien trouvé de vraiment top pour l'instant.

J'ai l'impression qu'un bon vieux Il-2 semble plus adapté.

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Batlles JDD N°185: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...-5#entry552619





L'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=199736

Et bonne fête de fin d'année.

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai l'impression qu'un bon vieux Il-2 semble plus adapté.


Le Spit Mk. IX de DCS date de 1942. Si tu veux "revivre" 1940, je te recommande chaudement ILD-CloD "Blitz". Il ne coûte que 17€ actuellement, et il vient de recevoir un lifting bienvenu en vue des extensions à venir.

EDIT: sans oublier que tu pourras aussi piloter tout ça :

    Bf-109 E-1B (Early Fighter-Bomber)
    Bf-109 E-4N (DB601N engine and 100 octane fuel)
    Bf-109 E-4/E-4B and E-4N versions with added armor for fuel tank and pilot
    Bf-110 C-2
    Bf-110 C-4_Late
    Bf-110 C-4B  (Early Fighter-Bomber)
    Bf-110 C-4N  (DB601P engines with 100 octane fuel)
    Bf-110 C-4NJG (Nightfighter)
    Bf-110 C-6  (Heavy 30mm Cannon armed version)
    Blenheim Mk.IV_Late  (twin gun rear turret and extra bomb-load)
    Blenheim Mk.IV F   (Heavy Day-Fighter)
    Blenheim Mk.IV F_Late  (Twin gun rear turret and extra bomb-load)
    Blenheim Mk.IV NF (Night-Fighter)
    Blenheim Mk.IV NF_Late  (twin gun rear turret and extra bomb-load)
    (Spitfire Mk.I 100 octane)
    Hurricane DH-520-100 octane
    Hurricane Mk.I NF (Night-Fighter)
    Hurricane Mk.I FB  (Fighter-Bomber)
    Beaufighter Mk.I F
    Beaufighter Mk.I NF  (Night-Fighter)
    DH-82A-1 (Field Mod armed Tiger Moth)
    DH-82A-2 (Czechoslovakian armed Tiger Moth)
    DH-82A (Battle of Britain Tiger Moth version with bomb carrying capacity)

----------


## Tugais

Diantre !



Ça se passe par là pour l'annonce officielle.

----------


## Flappie

Ouah, c'est bon, ça !  :;):  Bien plus sexy que le modèle de Virpil, et très prometteur avec tout plein d'axes et des boutons qui semblent facilement accessibles et reconnaissables au toucher. Je note qu'ils ont placé un axe molette derrière le grip, comme sur le G940 et le Virpil.  ::wub::  D'autre part, je crois que c'est la première fois qu'un constructeur propose un thottle de combat sur glissières.

EDIT: perdu, le T.16000M proposait déjà un throttle à glissière, mais sur un seul axe, merci jokletox.  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Live streaming de Wags, patron de DCS : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYbo3goWKjw

Ça vole à bord du F/A-18C au-dessus du Caucase 2.5.

----------


## Jokletox

> D'autre part, je crois que c'est la première fois qu'un constructeur propose un thottle de combat sur glissières.


Y'a ça sur le T16000 : http://www.thrustmaster.com/fr_FR/pr...cs-flight-pack

----------


## DHP

> Diantre !
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/31/86a...8d66c37.md.jpg
> 
> Ça se passe par là pour l'annonce officielle.


 ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> Y'a ça sur le T16000 : http://www.thrustmaster.com/fr_FR/pr...cs-flight-pack


Ah oui, j'avais oublié le throttle du T.16000M, c'est vrai. C'est fou comme les nouveaux throttles prolifèrent ces dernières années ! Merci à Star Citizen et Elite, entre autres.

----------


## Vhanlay

> Le Spit Mk. IX de DCS date de 1942. Si tu veux "revivre" 1940, je te recommande chaudement ILD-CloD "Blitz". Il ne coûte que 17€ actuellement, et il vient de recevoir un lifting bienvenu en vue des extensions à venir.


Merci pour l'info ! Tu as un warthog il me semble ? Tu aurais ton fichier config pour Il-2 CoD ?

----------


## Flappie

Désolé, je n'ai pas rejoué à CoD depuis longtemps et je n'ai mon Warthog que depuis 5 mois. Mais je peux tout de même me rendre utile en te postant les images des commandes les plus utiles (j'avais fait ça à l'époque) :

  

Attention, ces screens ont été pris plusieurs années avant la mise à jour "Blitz". Ils sont peut-être obsolètes. Ne fait pas attention au nom des touches, il s'agissait de mon G940.

----------


## Vhanlay

Ca marche merci pour les contrôle, je vais jeter un oeil à tout ça.

----------


## Flappie

Des news DCS un 31 décembre après 18h, c'est signé Belsimtek :

Le module F-4E Phantom II a effectué son "premier vol".
Le modèle 3D du module Mi24P Hind n'est pas encore terminé (*RIRES*, ça fait pourtant belle lurette que Belsimtek a annoncé bosser sur l'engin). Son modèle de vol est par contre en bonne voie. Les devs bossent sur l'IA pilote et gunner. Ils préparent un menu spécial dédié aux ordres à donner à l'IA (comme Heatblur pour le F-14). L'IA ne sera pas omnisciente et devra spotter ses cibles / menaces en utilisant ses "yeux", comme l'IA du F-14, là encore.

----------


## Flappie

Du monde pour voler ce soir, à part papagueff et moi-même ?

Voici l'autre côté du throttle VKB. Passé l'excitation de la découverte, je trouve qu'il lui manque tout de même quelques interrupteurs... Je suppose que c'est pour pousser à l'achat des modules complémentaires.

----------


## Empnicolas

Dispo ce soir

----------


## Malakit

Pareil, sauf si on s’éternise chez mes parents pour le souhaiter la bonne année.

----------


## papagueff

Je souhaite à tout les canards, sauf à ceux qui ont finis en confits et foies gras, une excellent année 2018 et du bonheur, encore du bonheur et toujours du bonheur également la santé, l'un ne va pas sans l'autre.   ::wub::

----------


## Tugais

Et hop ! Pour les canards qui préfèrent les bons vieux pistons (même si il ne semble pas y en avoir beaucoup :x)



*Edit* : Arf, ce mockup n'est en rien une annonce officielle d'un produit à venir. Ils bossent bien sur un throttle pour warbirds mais pour l'instant ils n'ont rien à communiquer officiellement.

----------


## partizan

Probablement dispo.

----------


## Trooper Harley

Bonne année 2018 à tous! Je serais dispo aussi ce soir  ::):

----------


## Malakit

Ca va faire du monde tout ca!!  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Grave !  ::):  Par contre, j'ai pas le temps de créer une mission, seul avec la Flapette. Je devrais être là pour 21.15.

----------


## Tugais

J'ai volé aussi de mon côté sur le F-5 histoire de continuer à apprendre à maîtriser la bête (ça y est, le bombardement sans système embarqué commence à rentrer, 100% de coup au but ce soir, je suis tout ému  ::cry:: ). J'ai profité de ma dernière demi-heure de vol pour tâter sur MiG-29 ; j'ai toujours adoré cet appareil, j'espère qu'il aura rapidement à son tour un modèle de vol plus abouti histoire de voler régulièrement avec.

Mine de rien, la 2.2 en jette, même sur le Nevada.

----------


## Flappie

:Bave:  Tu as un écran 21/9ème ou deux écrans ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> J'ai volé aussi de mon côté sur le F-5 histoire de continuer à apprendre à maîtriser la bête (ça y est, le bombardement sans système embarqué commence à rentrer, 100% de coup au but ce soir, je suis tout ému )


Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon !!!! Parceque c'est franchement balaize !!! C'est quoi ta méthode ?

----------


## Tugais

> Tu as un écran 21/9ème ou deux écrans ?


J'ai opté pour l'écran 21/9ème, je n'ai pas la place pour deux grands écrans posés sur le bureau mais je souhaitais tout de même profiter d'un angle de vue un chouilla plus important. Au final, je ne suis pas déçu.




> Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon !!!! Parceque c'est franchement balaize !!! C'est quoi ta méthode ?


À part voler deux heures tous les jours en faisant exactement le même type de frappe ?  ::wacko:: 

Après avoir cherché à utiliser les paramètres de vol donné dans le manuel de vol du F-5 pendant des semaines, j'ai décidé d'employer ceux conseillés par le youtuber/streamer Tricker. Il a réalisé quelques vidéos succintes sur le mode d'emploi du F-5 qu'il a mis en ligne sur sa chaîne Youtube.

Dès les premières heures de test j'ai augmenté de façon sensible mes coups au but. Hier soir était une journée faste cela dit.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah lui je le connaissais pas, je vais regarder, merci  ::):

----------


## Tugais

Le type vole 90% du temps sur le F-5, du coup il le maîtrise plutôt pas mal. Il sort quelques jolis coups de son chapeau parfois sur ses vols en ligne sur les serveurs typés Guerre Froide.

----------


## partizan

Flap pie  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Flap pie


Gaaaaaah.  :Bave: 

J'attends déjà de voir si DCS2.5 fait ramer mon PC en Full HD, et après on en reparle. Si mon bureau n'était pas si court (83 cm de large), j'aurais déjà sauté le pas. Le problème est le suivant : je veux pouvoir pousser mon stick au fond du bureau quand je ne m'en sert pas, et une telle dalle se mettrait en travers du chemin. J'ai une solution toute trouvée mais faut trouver le bon matos et le fixer au mur : une fixation à glissière.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous met la première vidéo sur la mission d'hier, pour le moment il n'y a que la première demi-heure mais la suite arrive demain normalement et dans les jours qui suivent (le temps que l'upload se fasse)

----------


## Malakit

> Gaaaaaah. 
> 
> J'attends déjà de voir si DCS2.5 fait ramer mon PC en Full HD, et après on en reparle. Si mon bureau n'était pas si court (83 cm de large), j'aurais déjà sauté le pas. Le problème est le suivant : je veux pouvoir pousser mon stick au fond du bureau quand je ne m'en sert pas, et une telle dalle se mettrait en travers du chemin. J'ai une solution toute trouvée mais faut trouver le bon matos et le fixer au mur : une fixation à glissière.



Ça alors

Un écran 360 qui tien dans le sac à main de ta femme!

----------


## Flappie

Ouais, et qui va complètement m'isoler de ma famille, et me faire rencontrer de nouveaux bugs. Chouette !  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

Pour les Canards suédois, le Viggen va prochainement recevoir une update qui devrait notamment corriger le bug en 2.2 qui fait que la lumière d'atterrissage illumine le cockpit. La sortie devrait être très proche (un peu avant ou avec la 2.5). 

Le patch sera accompagné d'une nouvelle livrée officielle (sympa et qui change du camouflage vert habituel du Viggen) : 


Plus d'info ICI. On apprend aussi que les campagnes promises sont en bonne voie. 

Je suis en train de commencer à bidouiller des missions avec l'éditeur, pour l'instant c'est des trucs destinés à l'entrainement,  très simples sans déclencheur, ni rien. Dans l'éditeur, il y a la possibilité de créer des modèles d'unités, mais pas défaut c'est un peu vite, il n'y a de modèle que pour 2 sites SAM (Patriot et S300). 
Or j'arrive pas à trouver des templates tous faits (qui n'ont pas l'air simple à échanger en plus), ni même à trouver des descriptions d'unités usuelles, ce qui me permettrait d'aller plus vite dans la composition de mes groupes d'unités. L'un de vous aurait des idées ?

Sinon, à titre plus perso. J'ai complété mon installation avec un Warthog et un Track IR. Ca change carrément la vie de passer à ce type de matériel. A titre d'exemple l'utilisation du Maverick sur le Viggen n'est vraiment possible qu'avec un Track IR, il faut utiliser un mini collimateur qui est situé en bas à droite du hud. Comme le collimateur est décalé c'était extrêmement délicat à utiliser juste avec les touches pour la vue (car cela nécessite un déplacement 6 axes, donc obligé d'utiliser à la fois le déplacement de la vue, mais aussi du pilote).  

Par contre, le Track IR nécessite un temps d'adaptation au début, j'ai limite eu le mal de mer la première fois. En affinant le réglage des axes (et supprimant l'axe de roulis) c'est beaucoup mieux. Il y a juste la fixation des réflecteurs que je dois améliorer, j'aimerais bien me passer de la casquette comme je voles toujours avec un casque. Sauf que fixer les "antennes" en haut du casque fait qu'elles sont un poil hautes et la caméra me perd quand je monte trop la tête.

----------


## Tugais

> Gaaaaaah. 
> 
> J'attends déjà de voir si DCS2.5 fait ramer mon PC en Full HD, et après on en reparle. Si mon bureau n'était pas si court (83 cm de large), j'aurais déjà sauté le pas. Le problème est le suivant : je veux pouvoir pousser mon stick au fond du bureau quand je ne m'en sert pas, et une telle dalle se mettrait en travers du chemin. J'ai une solution toute trouvée mais faut trouver le bon matos et le fixer au mur : une fixation à glissière.


D'après les dires de Wags et de SithSpawn, cette dernière version serait mieux optimisée que la 2.2, qui elle-même tourne mieux que la 1.5 si j'ai bien suivi. Si tu t'en sors bien sur l'une des deux versions actuelles, tu devrais logiquement t'en sortir sur la future 2.5 qui est "ressource friendly" (les arbres sur le Caucase ne consomment que 2-3 fps apparemment).

Mis à part ça, j'ai essayé hier une vieille astuce que j'avais déjà lu sur les forums d'ED et que j'avais admirablement ignoré -me demandez pas pourquoi, je n'en sais rien. En désactivant la prise en charge de l'anti-aliasing et autres effets cosmétiques par le jeu et en forçant la CG à les prendre en charge j'ai considérablement augmenté le nombre de FPS affichés à l'écran. En réglage High/Extreme  et un anti-aliasing sur X4 je tournais entre 50fps (au dessus de Vegas à basse altitude) et 100-120 fps (haute altitude ou basse altitude ailleurs que Vegas), désormais dans les zones à faible charge j'atteins facilement les 150fps et au dessus de Vegas à basse altitude je suis entre 60 et 90 fps en fonction du quartier et le tout avec un anti-aliasing sur X8 ...

Si comme moi vous aviez ignorez la prise en charge des effets cosmétiques par votre CG, un petit tour dans le panneau de config' de votre carte peut valoir le coup.

----------


## Tugais

> Je suis en train de commencer à bidouiller des missions avec l'éditeur, pour l'instant c'est des trucs destinés à l'entrainement,  très simples sans déclencheur, ni rien. Dans l'éditeur, il y a la possibilité de créer des modèles d'unités, mais pas défaut c'est un peu vite, il n'y a de modèle que pour 2 sites SAM (Patriot et S300). 
> Or j'arrive pas à trouver des templates tous faits (qui n'ont pas l'air simple à échanger en plus), ni même à trouver des descriptions d'unités usuelles, ce qui me permettrait d'aller plus vite dans la composition de mes groupes d'unités. L'un de vous aurait des idées ?


Que recherches-tu exactement comme systèmes ?

Cela fait quelques semaines aussi que je fais des recherches et que je passe un temps fou à lire tout un tas de sites et de documents déclassifiés par l'US Air Force, le Marine Corp, l'US Army ou encore la CIA. Il y a un paquet de ces documents téléchargeables sur le net mais il faut y consacrer beaucoup de temps pour en extraire des données utiles. Au niveau des sites tu peux trouver des choses comme IMINT & Analysis (le lien redirige vers un article qui analyse un déploiement type d'un site de SA-3) qui malheureusement est aujourd'hui en sommeil depuis que le type qui le tenait est parti bosser chez Jane's IHS. Sinon il y a le controversé Air Power Australia(le lien redirige vers un article traitant de l'emploie des SAM en Iran - utile pour la future carte Strait of Hormuz) qui comme son nom ne l'indique pas traite de tout ce qui touche de près ou de loin à la guerre aérienne dans tous ses aspects.

*Edit* : Je viens de placer quelques documents que je lis actuellement dans un dossier Dropbox. Ceux qui sont intéressés peuvent m'envoyer un MP, je partagerai le lien du dossier.

----------


## partizan

> les arbres sur le Caucase ne consomment que 2-3 fps apparemment


ça c'est une bonne nouvelle !
ED n'utilise pas speedtree sur caucase, uniquement sur normandy si j'ai bien suivi. Par contre je ne trouve pas Normandy optimisée (en même temps c'est une alpha)...

@Tugais : intéressants liens notamment celui pour Hormuz.

----------


## Flappie

> ça c'est une bonne nouvelle !
> ED n'utilise pas speedtree sur caucase, uniquement sur normandy si j'ai bien suivi. Par contre je ne trouve pas Normandy optimisée (en même temps c'est une alpha)...


Non, tu as mal suivi.  ::P:  Caucase 2.5 est la seule carte à utiliser SpeddTree pour le moment. Normandy a clairement de gros problèmes d'optimisation. Au passage, ce n'est pas ED qui a créé cette map, ceci explique peut-être cela.

@Sigps220 : Tout est dit dans ce thread. Aucun moyen d'exporter des templates pour le moment. Mais le besoin est clairement là...

@Tugais : J'ignorais qu'on pouvait changer les perfs d'un jeu en utilisant les réglages de la CG et non du jeu. Merci pour l'astuce, je tenterai de mon côté.

----------


## Malakit

> Ouais, et qui va complètement m'isoler de ma famille, et me faire rencontrer de nouveaux bugs. Chouette !


Vol sur A10C, ya pas de bug  ::trollface:: 

Et tu le sors quand toute la petite famille est couché le mardi soir.  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> Vol sur A10C, ya pas de bug 
> 
> Et tu le sors quand toute la petite famille est couché le mardi soir.


Je dois être trop vieux/rétrograde, mais les casques de VR me font le même effet que FB-Twitter-Snapchat-Instagram-... Je n'ai aucune envie de m'y mettre.  :Fouras:

----------


## Sigps220

> Que recherches-tu exactement comme systèmes ?
> 
> Cela fait quelques semaines aussi que je fais des recherches et que je passe un temps fou à lire tout un tas de sites et de documents déclassifiés par l'US Air Force, le Marine Corp, l'US Army ou encore la CIA. Il y a un paquet de ces documents téléchargeables sur le net mais il faut y consacrer beaucoup de temps pour en extraire des données utiles. Au niveau des sites tu peux trouver des choses comme IMINT & Analysis (le lien redirige vers un article qui analyse un déploiement type d'un site de SA-3) qui malheureusement est aujourd'hui en sommeil depuis que le type qui le tenait est parti bosser chez Jane's IHS. Sinon il y a le controversé Air Power Australia(le lien redirige vers un article traitant de l'emploie des SAM en Iran - utile pour la future carte Strait of Hormuz) qui comme son nom ne l'indique pas traite de tout ce qui touche de près ou de loin à la guerre aérienne dans tous ses aspects.
> 
> *Edit* : Je viens de placer quelques documents que je lis actuellement dans un dossier Dropbox. Ceux qui sont intéressés peuvent m'envoyer un MP, je partagerai le lien du dossier.


C'est exactement ce que je cherche. L'idée est de me préparer des groupes préconstitués, exemple un site SA-3, voire même une colonne de blindés. Mes recherches m'ont conduit sur le site Air Power Australia, il y a bien un article sur les SAM soviétique, mais difficilement exploitable car il faut se palucher la photo et compter le nombre de lanceurs etc... Je pense que l'idéal serait une sorte de mini ordre de bataille, pas besoins d'être très récent, une version années 80-90 conviendrait parfaitement. 

En y repensant j'avais un truc dans mes archives Dispo en ligne ici. 
Reste à trouver un truc "bleu", mais ça me semble une bonne base, d'autant que si la version force mécanisée existe, il doit bien y avoir d'autres versions.

Edit : En fait ce truc dont j'avais complétement oublié l'existence est une bible qui décrit la composition des unités du bataillon à l'armée, avec même des tables de substitution. Bref, parfait pour constituer des modèles de groupe et pour avoir des unités cohérentes. 
Par contre, pour faire des missions "jouables" il va falloir limiter fortement les unités AA, par rapport à la réalité, mais c'était à prévoir.

----------


## Malakit

Y'a moyen d'importer le mapping du av88 sur la branche bêta vers la version stable?

----------


## Flappie

> Par contre, pour faire des missions "jouables" il va falloir limiter fortement les unités AA, par rapport à la réalité, mais c'était à prévoir.


Si on s'habitue à jouer en terrain très hostile, on peut y arriver. Je suis partant. Il faut juste bien choisir ses appareils et ne pas traîner sur la zone.




> Y'a moyen d'importer le mapping du av8B sur la branche bêta vers la version stable?


Oui, sans aucun problème :

Dans C:\Users\***\Saved Games\DCS.openbeta\Config\Input\, copie le répertoire *AV8BNA*Colle-le dans C:\Users\***\Saved Games\DCS\Config\Input\Enjoy.

----------


## partizan

> D'après les dires de Wags et de SithSpawn, cette dernière version serait mieux optimisée que la 2.2, qui elle-même tourne mieux que la 1.5 si j'ai bien suivi. Si tu t'en sors bien sur l'une des deux versions actuelles, tu devrais logiquement t'en sortir sur la future 2.5 qui est "ressource friendly" (les arbres sur le Caucase ne consomment que 2-3 fps apparemment).
> 
> Mis à part ça, j'ai essayé hier une vieille astuce que j'avais déjà lu sur les forums d'ED et que j'avais admirablement ignoré -me demandez pas pourquoi, je n'en sais rien. En désactivant la prise en charge de l'anti-aliasing et autres effets cosmétiques par le jeu et en forçant la CG à les prendre en charge j'ai considérablement augmenté le nombre de FPS affichés à l'écran. En réglage High/Extreme  et un anti-aliasing sur X4 je tournais entre 50fps (au dessus de Vegas à basse altitude) et 100-120 fps (haute altitude ou basse altitude ailleurs que Vegas), désormais dans les zones à faible charge j'atteins facilement les 150fps et au dessus de Vegas à basse altitude je suis entre 60 et 90 fps en fonction du quartier et le tout avec un anti-aliasing sur X8 ...
> 
> Si comme moi vous aviez ignorez la prise en charge des effets cosmétiques par votre CG, un petit tour dans le panneau de config' de votre carte peut valoir le coup.


Tu confirmes que c'est via ces paramètres que tu agis en ajoutant DCS via le bouton encadré en rouge ? (désolé d'être une burne, jamais réglé ma cg hors games...) (



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dans DCS tu désactives MSAA ?
et le filtrage anisotrope ?

EDIT : c'est bien via ces paramètres.
Testé, avec l'AA sur la CG, les textes dans DCS sont crades... étrange. Peut-être dû au FXAA... à voir.
Je pousserai les test multiples ce soir mais je confirme que mes fps s'envolent.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Si on s'habitue à jouer en terrain très hostile, on peut y arriver. Je suis partant. Il faut juste bien choisir ses appareils et ne pas traîner sur la zone.


Il y a quelques temps, le choix était presque nul: A-10 et Su-25 bien trop vulnérables mais avec l'arrivée du F-5, Viggen, Mirage et Harrier, les frappes en milieu hostile deviennent bien plus réalisable surtout en Harrier et viggen avec leurs missiles d'attaque au sol.

----------


## Jokletox

> Il y a juste la fixation des réflecteurs que je dois améliorer, j'aimerais bien me passer de la casquette comme je voles toujours avec un casque. Sauf que fixer les "antennes" en haut du casque fait qu'elles sont un poil hautes et la caméra me perd quand je monte trop la tête.


Pour ton problème je te conseille  le TrackClip Pro. Le tracking est vraiment meilleur et tu peux le mettre sur un casque.

----------


## Sigps220

> Si on s'habitue à jouer en terrain très hostile, on peut y arriver. Je suis partant. Il faut juste bien choisir ses appareils et ne pas traîner sur la zone.


Si on prend au niveau de la brigade (qui je pense correspond à la taille raisonnable pour les engagements dans DCS), le support AA représente quand même 6 canons AA + 8 SA-15 + 6 SA-13 + les MANPAD. Alors effectivement, on va pas aller bombarder les SAM en directs, et ils sont répartis pour couvrir toute la brigade mais ça reste quand même un opposant sérieux. 

Sans parler du régiment AA qui accompagne les divisions (de l'ordre de 5 batteries de 4 SA-6), mais c'est l'adversaire qu'on ne devrait pas vraiment croiser sur des missions de muds. C'est plutôt l'opposition qu'on rencontre en mission SEAD.




> Il y a quelques temps, le choix était presque nul: A-10 et Su-25 bien trop vulnérables mais avec l'arrivée du F-5, Viggen, Mirage et Harrier, les frappes en milieu hostile deviennent bien plus réalisable surtout en Harrier et viggen avec leurs missiles d'attaque au sol.


Côté appareil, je suis bien d'accord que les A-10 et Su-25 n'était pas à leur place dans un environnement avec des SAM, ils ne sont pas vraiment conçus pour opérer dans ce type de schéma (d'ailleurs je me demande quel est la réelle capacité SEAD d'un Su-25T). 
Les F-5 et Viggen me semblent quand même un poil à la peine dans un environnement avec des menaces trop récentes (type S-300, ou même SA-15), mais il y a moyen de trouver dans DCS des menaces plus adaptées. 

Le Harrier est un vrai bond au niveau des capacités, et le Hornet ira encore plus dans ce sens. Si 2018, tient ses promesses, on devrait pouvoir avoir des missions aéronavales d'un très bon niveau avec Hornet + Tomcat + Harrier (même si ce dernier est un poil anachronique).

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon, à titre plus perso. J'ai complété mon installation avec un Warthog et un Track IR. Ca change carrément la vie de passer à ce type de matériel. A titre d'exemple l'utilisation du Maverick sur le Viggen n'est vraiment possible qu'avec un Track IR, il faut utiliser un mini collimateur qui est situé en bas à droite du hud. Comme le collimateur est décalé c'était extrêmement délicat à utiliser juste avec les touches pour la vue (car cela nécessite un déplacement 6 axes, donc obligé d'utiliser à la fois le déplacement de la vue, mais aussi du pilote).  
> 
> Par contre, le Track IR nécessite un temps d'adaptation au début, j'ai limite eu le mal de mer la première fois. En affinant le réglage des axes (et supprimant l'axe de roulis) c'est beaucoup mieux. Il y a juste la fixation des réflecteurs que je dois améliorer, j'aimerais bien me passer de la casquette comme je voles toujours avec un casque. Sauf que fixer les "antennes" en haut du casque fait qu'elles sont un poil hautes et la caméra me perd quand je monte trop la tête.


Pour info, tu peux créer des vues personnalisées dans DCS. Je m'en suis créé une qui affiche le collimateur EP-13, et je l'active à l'aide d'un switch afin de maintenir la vue sans presser de bouton en continu.

Sur le TrackIR, j'ai récemment changé mes réglages : j'ai passé tous les axe en "Lissé". Ca me change la vie car ma vue ne tremble plus quand je zoome et que je tourne la tête.

A une époque, j'avais tenté de fixer les "antennes" sur le dessus de mon casque. Ca peut tout à fait fonctionner si le TIR est fixé en haut de ton écran. Le seul problème, c'est que je n'avais pas placé les "antennes" au bon endroit (elles étaient trop en arrière). Je vais retenter un truc, là tout de suite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si on prend au niveau de la brigade (qui je pense correspond à la taille raisonnable pour les engagements dans DCS), le support AA représente quand même 6 canons AA + 8 SA-15 + 6 SA-13 + les MANPAD. Alors effectivement, on va pas aller bombarder les SAM en directs, et ils sont répartis pour couvrir toute la brigade mais ça reste quand même un opposant sérieux.


8 SA-15 ????

Passez devant, je vous dirai d'où partent les missiles...  ::ninja:: 





> Le Harrier est un vrai bond au niveau des capacités, et le Hornet ira encore plus dans ce sens. Si 2018, tient ses promesses, on devrait pouvoir avoir des missions aéronavales d'un très bon niveau avec Hornet + Tomcat + Harrier (même si ce dernier est un poil anachronique).


Je ne pense pas que le Harrier soit anachronique pour un sou, puisque les Marines vont prolonger sa carrière aux dépends du F/A-18.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Faut faire attention au casque par contre, c'est pas compatible avec tous (Pour le track clip pro).

----------


## Sigps220

> Pour ton problème je te conseille  le TrackClip Pro. Le tracking est vraiment meilleur et tu peux le mettre sur un casque.


Ca sera un peu ma solution en dernier recours, car ça m'embête un peu de remettre la mains au porte-feuille + ça m'embête un peu plus d'avoir un nouveau câble à fixer, d'autant que je vais finir par manquer de prises USB.




> Pour info, tu peux créer des vues personnalisées dans DCS. Je m'en suis créé une qui affiche le collimateur EP-13, et je l'active à l'aide d'un switch afin de maintenir la vue sans presser de bouton en continu.
> 
> Sur le TrackIR, j'ai récemment changé mes réglages : j'ai passé tous les axe en "Lissé". Ca me change la vie car ma vue ne tremble plus quand je zoome et que je tourne la tête.
> 
> A une époque, j'avais tenté de fixer les "antennes" sur le dessus de mon casque. Ca peut tout à fait fonctionner si le TIR est fixé en haut de ton écran. Le seul problème, c'est que je n'avais pas placé les "antennes" au bon endroit (elles étaient trop en arrière). Je vais retenter un truc, là tout de suite.


Je vais regarder pour les vues personnalisées, ça se règle dans DCS ou via l'interface Track IR ?

Pour les antennes, la solution que j'ai trouvé est d'éviter de mettre le casque trop en arrière mais de l'avoir un poil incliné vers l'avant.




> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 8 SA-15 ????
> 
> Passez devant, je vous dirai d'où partent les missiles... 
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne pense pas que le Harrier soit anachronique pour un sou, puisque les Marines vont prolonger sa carrière aux dépends du F/A-18.


Pour les SA-15 c'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est le manuel OPFOR  ::siffle::  : 


Et justement pour le Harrier, l'anachronisme vient du fait qu'il est trop récent. Les F/A-18C ont été retiré du service dans la Navy dans les années 2000 pour être remplacés par la seconde génération de Hornet.

----------


## Flappie

> Je vais regarder pour les vues personnalisées, ça se règle dans DCS ou via l'interface Track IR ?


Dans DCS. Voilà le mode op :

1. Édite le fichier *.../DCS World/Config/View/View.lua* 
2. Trouve "_UseDefaultSnapViews = true_", change la valeur à *false* et sauvegarde (ça active la personnalisation des vues).
3. Démarre le jeu. 
4. Entre dans le cockpit du Viggen.
5. Appuye sur une des 10 commandes de vue personnalisée ("_Snap views_" en anglais) : *LWin + NumPad 0 à 9*. Pas besoin de rester appuyé.
6. Fais face au collimateur EP-13 et tiens la position.
7. Appuye maintenant sur *RAlt + NumPad0*. Ta vue perso a été enregistrée.
8. Tu n'as plus qu'à tester la combinaison de touches choisie à l'étape 5.
9. Si tout fonctionne bien, il ne te reste plus qu'à mapper cette combinaison sur un interrupteur.

----------


## Jokletox

> Ca sera un peu ma solution en dernier recours, car ça m'embête un peu de remettre la mains au porte-feuille + ça m'embête un peu plus d'avoir un nouveau câble à fixer, d'autant que je vais finir par manquer de prises USB.


Pour le côté pognon je suis d'accord ça fait chier, mais ça change la vie de plus être emmerdé avec la lumière ambiante et la casquette ^^ Par contre c'est hyper fragile ! 

Pour les port USB pas de problème par contre : le TrackClip a une prise femelle où tu branche le TrackIr donc tu monopolise qu'un port USB pour les deux.

----------


## Tugais

> EDIT : c'est bien via ces paramètres.
> Testé, avec l'AA sur la CG, les textes dans DCS sont crades... étrange. Peut-être dû au FXAA... à voir.
> Je pousserai les test multiples ce soir mais je confirme que mes fps s'envolent.


Pardon pour la réponse tardive, je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de me poser devant un écran plus de 2 minutes hier.

Concernant mes paramètres graphiques _in game_ voici une capture d'écran :



Concernant les paramètres de ma CG (il s'agit d'une 1080Ti) :



*Edit* : Bizarre pour le texte illisible sur DCS, je n'ai aucun soucis d'affichage de mon côté. Peut-être que mes paramètres te permettront d'obtenir un affichage normal ?

----------


## Flappie

Woohoo ! Une campagne Red Flag pour le Viggen. Je crois que je vais mettre la main à la poche.

----------


## Tugais

Ça bouge pas mal du côté de Razbam et de Heatblur, pas mal de bonnes nouvelles depuis deux semaines, ça fait plaisir.

Sinon, petite session d'entraînement de 2h30 avec The Schmout cet après-midi. Au programme, un Harrier et un Tiger II pour une coopération SEAD et OCA Strike. Nous avons pu réaliser deux run sur l'objectif avec des rejoins, des atterrissages avec moins de 200 gallons dans les réservoirs, des trous dans la carlingue, bref, que du bonheur.

On remet ça mardi après-midi à partir de 14h00/14h30 si il y a des p'tits nouveaux qui sont intéressés (les moins nouveaux sont bienvenus également hein, c'est juste que vous risquez de vous arracher les cheveux vu l'absence de procédures strictes xD).

----------


## war-p

Toujours pas de nouvelles des maj de l'avionique du m2000  :Emo:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello les gens !

Ceux qui sont équipés pourraient-ils partager leur profil Track IR pour DCS ? J'en teste plusieurs pour voir....

Flappie > Qd tu parles de passer de tout tes axes en "lissés", c'est quel paramètre ?

Merci !

----------


## Flappie

> Ceux qui sont équipés pourraient-ils partager leur profil Track IR pour DCS ? J'en teste plusieurs pour voir....
> 
> Flappie > Qd tu parles de passer de tout tes axes en "lissés", c'est quel paramètre ?


Ça ressemble à ça :

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai pas du tout la même interface, tu n'utilises pas le soft TrackIR v5 ?

----------


## Flappie

Non, j'utilise celle du v4 (j'ai un v4 d'ailleurs). J'avais essayé celle du 5 à l'époque où elle était sortie, et ça plantait.

----------


## Malakit

> Si on s'habitue à jouer en terrain très hostile, on peut y arriver. Je suis partant. Il faut juste bien choisir ses appareils et ne pas traîner sur la zone.
> 
> Oui, sans aucun problème :
> 
> Dans C:\Users\***\Saved Games\DCS.openbeta\Config\Input\, copie le répertoire *AV8BNA*Colle-le dans C:\Users\***\Saved Games\DCS\Config\Input\Enjoy.


Super merci!

Sinon je vois que ca parle de track ir. il se trouve que j'en ai un qui traîne quelque part et qui ne me sert plus depuis que je suis passer a la VR. Si ca intéresse quelqu'un je veux bien remettre la main dessus, vérifier que tout est complet et fonctionne bien, et m'en séparer a prix canard.

----------


## Flappie

Ça pourrait intéresser un ami et ex-collègue à qui je viens de léguer mon G940. Fais-moi une proposition de prix, je vais lui en toucher deux mots.

----------


## DHP

> Toujours pas de nouvelles des maj de l'avionique du m2000


Il est sortie déjà. Non ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Il me semble aussi, un peu planqué dans une mise à jour précédente.

----------


## Malakit

> Ça pourrait intéresser un ami et ex-collègue à qui je viens de léguer mon G940. Fais-moi une proposition de prix, je vais lui en toucher deux mots.


Je regarde demain si je remet la.main dessus et l'état du truc. Je te tien au courant par mp.

----------


## Flappie

> Il est sortie déjà. Non ?


La mise à jour du modèle de vol est sortie sur la stable ces derniers jours, mais -à ma connaissance- l'avionique n'a reçu aucune mise à jour ces derniers mois.

----------


## Tugais

> Hello les gens !
> 
> Ceux qui sont équipés pourraient-ils partager leur profil Track IR pour DCS ? J'en teste plusieurs pour voir....


C'est plutôt compliqué d'adopter le profil d'autres joueurs je trouve. La modification des courbes dépend beaucoup des préférences de chacun d'une part, mais surtout de la taille de l'écran et de la distance qui sépare les utilisateurs de ce dernier. Les chances que tu tombes sur un profil réglé aux petits oignons doit être infime à mon avis :x

----------


## Flappie

C'est pour ça que je lui propose d'utiliser un réglage prédéfini ("Lissé"), qui a été élaboré par Natural Point et a donc des chances de convenir au plus grand nombre (ça a été mon cas).

----------


## Empnicolas

> Hello les gens !
> 
> Ceux qui sont équipés pourraient-ils partager leur profil Track IR pour DCS ? J'en teste plusieurs pour voir....


A savoir que j'utilise à la fois pour DCS, Il-2 et Elite le même profil:

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, c'est marrant. Pourquoi fais-tu redescendre/remonter la tête du pilote quand tu continues de lever/baisser la tête ? (si je lis bien la courbe de droite...)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Tiens, c'est marrant. Pourquoi fais-tu redescendre/remonter la tête du pilote quand tu continues de lever/baisser la tête ? (si je lis bien la courbe de droite...)


C'est des "démultiplications" des angles et en fait je n'ai pas touché au dernier point car c'est bien trop extrême comme mouvement: au premier points le pilote regarde déjà 90° au dessus/en dessous puis au 2ème il est déjà à 180° et le 3ème correspond à 270°, donc à moins d'avoir un jeu avec une chouette, le segment entre le 3eme et le quatrième points ne sert jamais

----------


## Flappie

Ah OK, je ne lis pas les mêmes valeurs d'angle du tout, mais je te fais confiance : je n'ai jamais passé plus de 2 minutes sur les réglages de mon TrackIR. Cela dit, je vais tenter de démultiplier le Yaw, maintenant que j'y pense, parce que je me casse souvent le cou pour zyeuter les murs droit et gauche des cockpits.

----------


## partizan

@Tugais
ok merci pour tes paramètres. Avec la vsync je reste à 60fps partout (980 GTX).
J'ai juste mis à fond la rayon de préchargement et de visi des arbres (sinon mes fps sont moindre dans vegas en huey par exemple). 
Pour le TiR je regarderai tes paramètres en détail Nico.

----------


## Flappie

As-tu réglé ton problème de caractères floutés ? Est-ce que ça concerne les messages et les menus, ou est-ce que ça touche également les HUDs ?

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous met la suite de la mission de mardi (les deux dernière partie en cours d'upload pendant le week-end ainsi qu'un tuto sur la GBU-12 guidée au TGP sur le Harrier)

----------


## Empnicolas

Suite des tuto pour le Harrier avec le TGP (attention il n'est pas encore 100% fonctionnel pour le guidage laser, pensez à bien regarder les 2 videos:

----------


## Tugais

Nous parlions il y a quelques jours de la recherche de ressources pour monter des scénarios à partir de l'éditeur de mission de DCS.

J'avais passé commande d'un exemplaire des Jane's Land Based Air Defence courant Décembre et je l'ai reçu samedi matin ; ça m'a laissé le weekend pour l'ouvrir et le découvrir. Autant y allé franco, ça ne nous servira à rien en temps qu'amateurs et créateurs de missions en herbe. La base de données est bien évidemment exhaustive et tous les systèmes sont présents, mais les informations que je recherche le plus en sont totalement absentes ; rien sur les doctrines d'emploi et d'engagement, pas de mini OOB décrivant l'organisation d'une batterie, etc. ... Ce n'est que de la donnée purement technique.

Un coup dans l'eau donc pour cet achat. Le bouquin prendra la poussière sur une étagère, dommage.

---

Merci pour les vidéos, elles m'ont permis de tuer deux heures cette nuit xD (d'ailleurs, il y a une cinquième et dernière partie qui arrive ?)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Merci pour les vidéos, elles m'ont permis de tuer deux heures cette nuit xD (d'ailleurs, il y a une cinquième et dernière partie qui arrive ?)


Oui une 5eme et dernière partie arrive demain matin

----------


## Bacab

> Nous parlions il y a quelques jours de la recherche de ressources pour monter des scénarios à partir de l'éditeur de mission de DCS.
> 
> J'avais passé commande d'un exemplaire des Jane's Land Based Air Defence courant Décembre et je l'ai reçu samedi matin ; ça m'a laissé le weekend pour l'ouvrir et le découvrir. Autant y allé franco, ça ne nous servira à rien en temps qu'amateurs et créateurs de missions en herbe. La base de données est bien évidemment exhaustive et tous les systèmes sont présents, mais les informations que je recherche le plus en sont totalement absentes ; rien sur les doctrines d'emploi et d'engagement, pas de mini OOB décrivant l'organisation d'une batterie, etc. ... Ce n'est que de la donnée purement technique.
> 
> Un coup dans l'eau donc pour cet achat. Le bouquin prendra la poussière sur une étagère, dommage.
> 
> ---
> 
> Merci pour les vidéos, elles m'ont permis de tuer deux heures cette nuit xD (d'ailleurs, il y a une cinquième et dernière partie qui arrive ?)


On a pas échangé à ce sujet sur le fofo ED il y a quelque temps ?

----------


## Sigps220

> Nous parlions il y a quelques jours de la recherche de ressources pour monter des scénarios à partir de l'éditeur de mission de DCS.
> 
> J'avais passé commande d'un exemplaire des Jane's Land Based Air Defence courant Décembre et je l'ai reçu samedi matin ; ça m'a laissé le weekend pour l'ouvrir et le découvrir. Autant y allé franco, ça ne nous servira à rien en temps qu'amateurs et créateurs de missions en herbe. La base de données est bien évidemment exhaustive et tous les systèmes sont présents, mais les informations que je recherche le plus en sont totalement absentes ; rien sur les doctrines d'emploi et d'engagement, pas de mini OOB décrivant l'organisation d'une batterie, etc. ... Ce n'est que de la donnée purement technique.
> 
> Un coup dans l'eau donc pour cet achat. Le bouquin prendra la poussière sur une étagère, dommage.


Ah oui Janes c'est une sorte de catalogue de moyens, c'est d'ailleurs une véritable bible en la matière mais à moins d'être Tom Clancy, tu n'auras pas vraiment l'utilité dans la vie civile. 

Si tu recherche des doctrines tu peux regarder  ici  si tu ne trouves pas ton bonheur. Je pense que cela devrait t'intéresser.

----------


## DHP

Chucks a mis à jour son guide sur le Mirage 2000C : http://www.mudspike.com/chucks-guides-dcs-mirage-2000c/

----------


## Tugais

> On a pas échangé à ce sujet sur le fofo ED il y a quelque temps ?


Oui m'sieur, c'est bien moi.




> Ah oui Janes c'est une sorte de catalogue de moyens, c'est d'ailleurs une véritable bible en la matière mais à moins d'être Tom Clancy, tu n'auras pas vraiment l'utilité dans la vie civile. 
> 
> Si tu recherche des doctrines tu peux regarder  ici  si tu ne trouves pas ton bonheur. Je pense que cela devrait t'intéresser.


Merci pour les URL, elles font partie de mes bookmarks. Pour le moment je croule sous la lecture des premiers doc téléchargés ; c'est beaucoup de lecture avec peu d'infos pertinentes pour ce que j'aimerais faire. Enfin, pas trop le choix non plus.




> Chucks a mis à jour son guide sur le Mirage 2000C : http://www.mudspike.com/chucks-guides-dcs-mirage-2000c/


Il y a un nouveau manuel qui devrait être dispo d'ici la fin du mois. Ce serait presque une incitation à acheter le module.

----------


## DHP

> Il y a un nouveau manuel qui devrait être dispo d'ici la fin du mois. Ce serait presque une incitation à acheter le module.


De la part de qui ?

----------


## Flappie

De la part de RAZBAM. Ils sont censés finir le manuel officiel sous peu.

Par contre, Heatblur ne donne plus trop de nouvelles pour celui du Viggen.  :Emo:

----------


## Tugais

De la part de Razbam.

Il y a quelques mois de ça, l'équipe de dev' a décidé d'externaliser la réécriture complète de leur manuel et d'y inclure toutes les nouveautés incluses depuis la création de leur propre version du manuel et des nouveautés à venir dans les prochains mois.

Baltic Dragon, plus connu pour ses campagnes, est en charge de la réécriture et poste régulièrement sur le forum d'ED pour tenir au courant les membres de la communauté de l'état d'avancement du nouveau manuel (il en profite pour donner également des aperçus du nouveau manuel sous forme de fichiers *.pdf). Ce weekend, Baltic Dragon a annoncé qu'il avait terminé le manuel et que celui-ci est en cours de relecture par plusieurs personnes dont bien sûr les concepteurs du module, mais aussi des pointures de l'appareil. Il a estimé la mise à disposition de son travail sous une quinzaine de jours.

*Edit* : J'suis trop lent et je cause trop x

*Edit 2* : Un exemple d'une section du nouveau manuel.

----------


## Flappie

Lent mais plus précis.  ::):

----------


## papagueff

Salut à tous,je propose pour demain soir, si rien n'est déjà prévu une mission sans prétention et enfin crée par moi ( et oui,je m'y met a l’éditeur de mission), juste pour le fun.
Briefing:
2 portes avions avec sur l'un 4 x harriers et sur l'autre 4 x SU33. Le but; Décollage, bombardement sur la piste en croix de Kobuléti , retour et appontage (on va rigoler), ravitaillement et on repart jusqu'à destruction totale des cibles.
Qui sera présent ?   ::happy2::

----------


## Bacab

> Oui m'sieur, c'est bien moi.
> 
> 
> 
> Merci pour les URL, elles font partie de mes bookmarks. Pour le moment je croule sous la lecture des premiers doc téléchargés ; c'est beaucoup de lecture avec peu d'infos pertinentes pour ce que j'aimerais faire. Enfin, pas trop le choix non plus.
> 
> 
> 
> Il y a un nouveau manuel qui devrait être dispo d'ici la fin du mois. Ce serait presque une incitation à acheter le module.


N'hésites pas à regarder de l'autre coté du rideau de fer : https://sites.google.com/site/samsimulator1972/home

----------


## Flappie

> Salut à tous,je propose pour demain soir, si rien n'est déjà prévu une mission sans prétention et enfin crée par moi ( et oui,je m'y met a l’éditeur de mission), juste pour le fun.
> Briefing:
> 2 portes avions avec sur l'un 4 x harriers et sur l'autre 4 x SU33. Le but; Décollage, bombardement sur la piste en croix de Kobuléti , retour et appontage (on va rigoler), ravitaillement et on repart jusqu'à destruction totale des cibles.
> Qui sera présent ?


Moi, avec plaisir. Je sens qu'on va rire, en effet !  ::XD::

----------


## Empnicolas

Présent également, la mission à l'air bien intéressante et fun (en harrier)

----------


## Malakit

pareil, en AV88! Préparez vos conseils :D

----------


## Ben00it

Présent également, ça à l'air bien cool. 
Les cibles sont pas trop loin ?

----------


## papagueff

Problème; je ne peux mettre que 3 appareils par porte avion. Il me dit que je n'ai pas la place d'en mettre un quatrième.
Flappie la mission est sur TS.

----------


## Flappie

Pas grave, on mettra plus de Tarawa.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je viens d'y penser mais tu as bien penser dans ta mission papagueff qu'avec le nouveau modèle de vol du Su-33, il faut décoller léger voir très léger (de mémoire lors de mes tests avec un armement rempli de missile anti-air, je décollait avec 35% de carburant) ? (Donc soit le porte-avion est proche de la terre soit il y a un ravitailleur en vol)

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Coucou les pilotes ? J'ai actuellement le Hotas classique T.Flight ThrustMaster et je voudrais évoluer. Mais pas vers le Warthog car ça explose mon budget.
Vous me confirmez qu'il vaut mieux que je prenne un Hotas X52-Pro plutôt qu'un Hotas T16000 si la différence de prix n'est pas un problème ?
J'ai l'impression qu'il y a parfois des problèmes de compatibilité avec le X52 pro mais comme je ne l'utiliserai que pour DCS, X-Plane et ED, ça devrait aller.

----------


## Flappie

> Je viens d'y penser mais tu as bien penser dans ta mission papagueff qu'avec le nouveau modèle de vol du Su-33, il faut décoller léger voir très léger (de mémoire lors de mes tests avec un armement rempli de missile anti-air, je décollait avec 35% de carburant) ? (Donc soit le porte-avion est proche de la terre soit il y a un ravitailleur en vol)


C'est ça qui va être drôle !  ::): 




> Coucou les pilotes ? J'ai actuellement le Hotas classique T.Flight ThrustMaster et je voudrais évoluer. Mais pas vers le Warthog car ça explose mon budget.
> Vous me confirmez qu'il vaut mieux que je prenne un Hotas X52-Pro plutôt qu'un Hotas T16000 si la différence de prix n'est pas un problème ?
> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a parfois des problèmes de compatibilité avec le X52 pro mais comme je ne l'utiliserai que pour DCS, X-Plane et ED, ça devrait aller.


Le X-52 Pro est une valeur sûre. C'était sans doute le HOTAS le plus populaire avant l'arrivée du Warthog (je dis ça parce que je pense que le Cougar s'est moins bien vendu que le X-52). Au cas où, tu peux consulter ce guide des périphériques pour te faire une meilleure idée de l'offre.

----------


## Flappie

J'ajoute que si tu veux faire des économies, jette un coup d'oeil au bon coin : https://www.leboncoin.fr/consoles_je...es/?th=1&q=x52

----------


## papagueff

> Je viens d'y penser mais tu as bien penser dans ta mission papagueff qu'avec le nouveau modèle de vol du Su-33, il faut décoller léger voir très léger (de mémoire lors de mes tests avec un armement rempli de missile anti-air, je décollait avec 35% de carburant) ? (Donc soit le porte-avion est proche de la terre soit il y a un ravitailleur en vol)


J'ai remarqué également cet inconvénient mais j'ai la parade, même chargé à bloc. Explications ce soir.

----------


## papagueff

Problème; Le TS de la BAF ne fonctionne pas, je propose de se retrouver sur le Mumble des canards "aux trucs qui volent/DCS"
2ème problème; Comment faire passer la mission au serveur du hosteur ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Le X-52 Pro est une valeur sûre. C'était sans doute le HOTAS le plus populaire avant l'arrivée du Warthog (je dis ça parce que je pense que le Cougar s'est moins bien vendu que le X-52). Au cas où, tu peux consulter ce guide des périphériques pour te faire une meilleure idée de l'offre.


Très bon guide ! Et ça me rassure pour le palonnier intégré sur le X-52pro car j'avais un doute qu'il soit intégré pour ce modèle.
Par contre, le fait que ce soit contrôle "mou" m'inquiète un peu comme j'ai réglé l'actuel plutôt sur "dur". Ça me permettra peut-être des manœuvres plus fines.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ajoute que si tu veux faire des économies, jette un coup d'oeil au bon coin : https://www.leboncoin.fr/consoles_je...es/?th=1&q=x52


C'est vrai que si je vais à la Réunion je peux en trouver un pour 60€!

----------


## Empnicolas

> Problème; Le TS de la BAF ne fonctionne pas, je propose de se retrouver sur le Mumble des canards "aux trucs qui volent/DCS"
> 2ème problème; Comment faire passer la mission au serveur du hosteur ?


On peut utiliser le TS de ma team, normalement Papagueff et Flappie ont déjà les codes, je vais les envoyer/enverrai ce soir à Malakit et aux autres personnes s'inscrivant à la mission, me contacter par MP sinon)

----------


## Flappie

> Très bon guide ! Et ça me rassure pour le palonnier intégré sur le X-52pro car j'avais un doute qu'il soit intégré pour ce modèle.
> Par contre, le fait que ce soit contrôle "mou" m'inquiète un peu comme j'ai réglé l'actuel plutôt sur "dur". Ça me permettra peut-être des manœuvres plus fines.


Merci.  ::): 

Oui, les contrôles "mous" des X-52 et X-52 Pro les destinent plutôt au pilotage des jets qu'au pilotage des warbirds. Mais l'un n'empêche pas l'autre, c'est juste une question d'habitude.

@Empnicolas : C'est noté pour le TS, merci !

----------


## papagueff

> On peut utiliser le TS de ma team, normalement Papagueff et Flappie ont déjà les codes, je vais les envoyer/enverrai ce soir à Malakit et aux autres personnes s'inscrivant à la mission, me contacter par MP sinon)


Merci, je donne les coordonnées à Snider de la BAF et je met la mission sur ton TS. Cordialement.

----------


## papagueff

peut pas mettre la mission, pas l'autorisation.

----------


## Empnicolas

> peut pas mettre la mission, pas l'autorisation.


Normal, on a limité les droits des non membre pour éviter les squattages, je vous donnerai les droits ce soir

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ça fait peur quand même de lire les retours sur le X52 Pro (Amazon). Certains ont dû être échangés car problème HW, d'autres galèrent régulièrement avec les drivers car le joystick n'est subitement plus reconnu...

Les retours avec le T16000 semblent plus rassurants mais c'est peut-être aussi qu'il y a une meilleure propagande dans les avis.

Jamais simple de modifier son HW!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pour le X-52, j'en suis hyper content.

Par contre, c'est vrai que l'outil de programmation est un peu pourri (Il est pas très pratique).

----------


## Herman Speed

Mon X52-pro n'est plus reconnu par mon Windows 10 malgré l'usage des derniers drivers Logitech. Les drivers s'installent mais le périphérique USB est problématique. 
Cas vécu la semaine passée alors que je testais mon X-55 Rhino, qui lui n'a aucun problème d'installation.  :Emo: 

Le X52 est beaucoup plus ergonomique.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Deux avis qui résument ce que j'ai lu!  ::lol:: 

Certains en sont content et d'autres galèrent avec Windows 10.

----------


## Herman Speed

> Deux avis qui résument ce que j'ai lu! 
> 
> Certains en sont content et d'autres galèrent avec Windows 10.


Il y a de nombreuses explications pour refaire fonctionner le X52-pro mais je n'ai pas le courage de passer du temps avec l'éditeur de registres.

De plus, c'est le carnage avec les drivers Saitek et Logitech suivant les OS 32 ou 64 Bits.

Je suis même tombé sur un FTP de feu Saitek tout bordélique.

----------


## Flappie

Ah oui, je me rappelle que Bibiboucledor galérait aussi. En fait, Saitek est mauvais en logiciel. Leur rachat par Logitech ne semble avoir rien changé. Du coup, ça vaut peut-être le coup de préférer le Thrustmaster, en effet.

Ou alors tu te mets en quête d'un matos d'occase type G940 ou Warthog à pas trop cher.

EDIT: il faudrait que je mette à jour le guide pour évoquer ces problèmes logiciels.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Ah oui, je me rappelle que Bibiboucledor galérait aussi. En fait, Saitek est mauvais en logiciel. Leur rachat par Logitech ne semble avoir rien changé. Du coup, ça vaut peut-être le coup de préférer le Thrustmaster, en effet.
> 
> Ou alors tu te mets en quête d'un matos d'occase type G940 ou Warthog à pas trop cher.
> 
> EDIT: il faudrait que je mette à jour le guide pour évoquer ces problèmes logiciels.


Tes premiers pas sur le Warthog et les modifs que tu avais dû fait dessus m'avaient dissuadé d'en prendre un un jour !  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Toi qui avais peur du manche mou du X52, tu serais pas déçu avec le Warthog.  ::XD::

----------


## Empnicolas

Papagueff, je vois que tu es sur le TS, je te donnerai les droits ce soir donc t’embête pas à rester toute la fin d'après-midi sur le TS

----------


## papagueff

> Papagueff, je vois que tu es sur le TS, je te donnerai les droits ce soir donc t’embête pas à rester toute la fin d'après-midi sur le TS


J'ai bien compris mais je suis allé faire un tour pour voir si je me connectais facilement mais je me suis aperçu que le voyant bleu de TS ne s'activait pas lorsque je parlais,donc je m'efforçais de faire les réglages dans les options de TS mais sans succès

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'ai bien compris mais je suis allé faire un tour pour voir si je me connectais facilement mais je me suis aperçu que le voyant bleu de TS ne s'activait pas lorsque je parlais,donc je m'efforçais de faire les réglages dans les options de TS mais sans succès


Quand tu arrive dans l’accueil, le micro est coupé pour tout le monde: c'est pour éviter de se connecter et d'avoir immédiatement des gens qui discute. Normalement comme tu est deja un invité sur le TS, tu peux te déplacer librement pour tester ton micro (et dans l’accueil pour les non invités)

----------


## Trooper Harley

Je serais présent ce soir aussi sur Harrier ou Su 33 en fonction de ce qui reste  :;):  (peut être pas à 21h pile). En espérant que mon avion veuille bien décollé cette fois ci  ::):

----------


## Malakit

En fin de compte je serais pas là ce soir, amusez vous sans moi!

----------


## Empnicolas

Désolé Trooper, mais j'ai vu à 22h30 que tu t’étais connecté aux TS vers 21h30, mais j'étais en pleine explication sur l'utilisation des maverik et je t'ai louper (sinon la prochaine fois, envoi moi un message sur TS)

Je vous met les 2 dernières parties de la mission de la semaines dernière (par contre j'ai oublié d'enregistrer la mission d'aujourd'hui):

----------


## Flappie

Merci encore pour ta première mission faite à la main, papagueff ! Elle était très bien pour nous entraîner. N'hésite pas à en faire d'autres et à me demander de l'aide si tu galères.

----------


## Tugais

Deux petites session d'entraînement hier et cet après-midi avec The Schmout, au total un peu plus de 7h00 de vol, c'est pas mal du tout. Au programme, F-5, A-10C et AV-8B ; chouettes sessions en après-midi. J'en profite pour réitérer mon invitations aux p'tits nouveaux qui voudraient se lancer mais n'osent pas aborder les cadors CPC, viendez !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ca me fait rêver de pouvoir avoir autant de temps pour jouer :D

Très joli tes screens. Celui avec l'A-10C est juste magnifique  ::): 

Ca me donne envie de changer d'écran !!!

----------


## DHP

> Ca me fait rêver de pouvoir avoir autant de temps pour jouer :D
> 
> Très joli tes screens. Celui avec l'A-10C est juste magnifique 
> 
> Ca me donne envie de changer d'écran !!!


Moi ça me donne envie d'avoir NTTR. Ou au moins le Caucase et l'Ormuz en 2.5

----------


## Tugais

@Mirabelle : Je dois bien admettre que le format 21:9 convient particulièrement bien aux sims et à s'amuser avec la composition des screenshots. Je n'envisage pas à l'heure actuelle de revenir sur un autre format tant celui-ci me plaît.

@DHP : Une fois que la nouvelle version du Caucase sera disponible - dans quelques jours si tout va bien, je pense que le NTTR prendra un méchant coup de vieux et n'hébergera guère plus de missions. Ce sera certainement pire encore une fois que le détroit d'Ormuz sera mis en vente. Je ne vois vraiment pas quel sera alors l'intérêt d'avoir NTTR dans sa forme actuelle ; d'ailleurs je le verrais bien à terme le voir donner gratuitement comme terrain d'entraînement dans la formule gratuite de DCS - les joueurs qui auront raqué râleront et sortiront leur fourche probablement xD

----------


## papagueff

> Merci encore pour ta première mission faite à la main, papagueff ! Elle était très bien pour nous entraîner. N'hésite pas à en faire d'autres et à me demander de l'aide si tu galères.


Merci Flappie, je suis content que cela vous ai plus. Je vais essayer d'en faire d'autres.  ::happy2::

----------


## SergeyevK

> @Mirabelle : Je dois bien admettre que le format 21:9 convient particulièrement bien aux sims et à s'amuser avec la composition des screenshots. Je n'envisage pas à l'heure actuelle de revenir sur un autre format tant celui-ci me plaît.
> 
> @DHP : Une fois que la nouvelle version du Caucase sera disponible - dans quelques jours si tout va bien, je pense que le NTTR prendra un méchant coup de vieux et n'hébergera guère plus de missions. Ce sera certainement pire encore une fois que le détroit d'Ormuz sera mis en vente. *Je ne vois vraiment pas quel sera alors l'intérêt d'avoir NTTR dans sa forme actuelle* ; d'ailleurs je le verrais bien à terme le voir donner gratuitement comme terrain d'entraînement dans la formule gratuite de DCS - les joueurs qui auront raqué râleront et sortiront leur fourche probablement xD


C'est ce que je te disais il n'y a pas si longtemps... Et tu me traitais de blasé... Bienvenue au club. :D

----------


## Tugais

Espèce de blasé va !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Bon c'est aujourd'hui la 2.5.0? Je me languis de télécharger du DCS pendant 3 jours.  ::P:

----------


## DHP

> Bon c'est aujourd'hui la 2.5.0? Je me languis de télécharger du DCS pendant 3 jours.


Hein, que ? Quoi ? Ou ?

----------


## Sigps220

> Bon c'est aujourd'hui la 2.5.0? Je me languis de télécharger du DCS pendant 3 jours.


Peu probables, les Russes de ED viennent à peine de rentrer de vacances. Je tablerais plutôt au mieux pour la semaine prochaine mais plus vraisemblablement pour la semaine suivante. 

Concernant NTTR, mon sentiment est qu'il ne va rien se passer. La carte a permis de faire rentrer un peu d'argent pour financer la 2.5 et de tester le nouveau moteur. La map Ormuz ne devrait pas non plus arriver trop rapidement (à mon avis pas avant Juin), donc NTTR reste le seul environnement désertique jusqu'à la sortie. 

Le tour de passe-passe pourrait être de rendre NTTR gratuit et la map Caucase payante. Mais je vois mal des Russes rendre payant une carte de leur territoire et d'avoir de "base" une carte US (à l'inverse les clients US seront toujours contents de payer pour une carte de chez eux).
Pour rendre la mesure populaire, les joueurs déjà inscrit continueront à bénéficier de la map Caucase, ne reste que ceux qui ont payés NTTR qui râleront, mais ED pourrait mettre en avant le fait qu'ils ont pu payer pour avoir du plus. Bref, rendre NTTR gratuit aura plus d'inconvénients que de la laisser en l'état. 

Mon avis est que NTTR va plutôt tomber en désuétude et ne sera plus augmentée, ni améliorée. La map a rempli son office en faisant rentrer de l'argent, mais l'arrivée d'Ormuz va être le nouveau générateur de cash pour ED.

----------


## Flappie

De toute façon, son intérêt est faible à la base : servir de carte d'entraînement pour les campagnes solo Red Flag des appareils OTAN. Elle est utile pour ceux qui trouveraient illogiques (et on les comprend) de s'entraîner au-dessus du camp opposé...

----------


## Tugais

J'ai créé un sujet sur le forum d'ED, la réponse a été un _big_, _fat_ "*NO*". Au moins c'est plié de ce côté là xD

C'est dommage, je pense au contraire que ça les aurait aidé à vendre plus de campagnes se déroulant sur le NTTR. Qui à l'avenir achètera cet environnement pour jouer une simple campagne type Red Flag ? Ça fait cher le coût d'entrée pour jouer une suite de missions.

Oh, et l'annonce de la pré-vente du Hornet est tombé en fin de matinée par newsletter. Une copie du contenu de la lettre ICI. Pré-vente à $59.99, prix de vente hors accès anticipé $79.99. Je m'attendais à quelque chose plus proche des $100.

----------


## DHP



----------


## Tugais

Tiens presque rien à voir, j'ai découvert un podcast sur /r/Hoggit qui a fait ses débuts il y a peu de temps (il n'y a que trois épisodes pour le moment) et qui traite d'aviation militaire. Le "petit" plus, c'est que ce sont des pilotes de l'US Navy qui parlent boutique, ça peut valoir le détour ; avis aux amateurs.

http://fighterpilotpodcast.com

----------


## DHP

La vidéo du Hornet à été retiré. 
Enfin.. Presque.  ::ninja:: 
https://streamable.com/u8l37

----------


## Sigps220

Elle va revenir la vidéo, la newsletter et la vidéo arrive plutôt en fin d'après-midi chez nous. Je suis surpris de la date de sortie en EA du Hornet, uniquement à la fin de l'automne Printemps, je voyais plutôt cela autour de Mars/Avril. Sur les derniers modules, la prévente arrive 1 mois environ avant la sortie du module, le délai de prévente est beaucoup plus long ....

----------


## Chaussette

Fin d'automne ? J'avais cru voir "Spring" sur les vidéos, donc printemps  ::o: 

Me trompe-je ?

Edit : OK j'avais lu trop rapidement, et c'était dans la lettre de release. C'est l'early access qui sera disponible au printemps ! Mon mauvais.

----------


## Flappie

Excellent montage de GlowingAMRAAM. J'aime particulièrement l'atterro à la toute fin, comme pour faire redescendre l'adrénaline.  ::): 

Mais ce qui me plait le plus dans cette vidéo, c'est le teaser de la map du détroit d'Ormuz.  :Bave:  Instabuy pour moi. On y voit aperçoit notamment les fumées d'incendies introduites récemment dans la 2.2 (on peut les faire spawner n'importe où, ça augmente la sensation qu'il se passe des trucs au sol, et ça donne de jolis point de repère).

----------


## DHP

Il est là ! https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...odules/hornet/

----------


## Flappie

Non, non, ça c'est juste la douloureuse.  ::XD::  Il sera "là" à la fin du printemps. Personnellement, je ne suis pas intéressé pour le moment. 2018 va être une bonne année pour le Viggen et le Harrier qui devraient tous deux être finalisés.  :Prey:

----------


## Empnicolas

> Non, non, ça c'est juste la douloureuse.  Il sera "là" à la fin du printemps. Personnellement, je ne suis pas intéressé pour le moment. 2018 va être une bonne année pour le Viggen et le Harrier qui devraient tous deux être finalisés.


À priori, le F-18 arriverait au plus tard fin du printemps/fin juin, donc il peux sortir plus tôt, mais ne nous emballons pas c'est ED (ça serai bien que le F-14 sorte avant le F-18 d'ailleurs).

----------


## Tugais

L'un des membres de VKB vient de poster un nouveau rendu de supports pour leur système HOTAS qui est en chantier.

L'idée est d'avoir un système à la MonsterTech dédié aux systèmes VKB existants ou à venir (Throttle et extensions) qui puisse être rangé facilement lorsque l'on ne l'utilise pas. Le même bonhomme a annoncé que ce projet arriverait plus tôt que plus tard (je n'ai pas trouvé de traduction élégante à "_will produce it rather sooner than later_". Quoi qu'il en soit, on ne peut pas dire que VKB soit en train de chômer, j'ai l'impression que les affaires fonctionnent plutôt bien pour eux en ce moment. J'en arrive à vouloir acheter tout ce qu'ils présentent, le stick pour le F14, leurs throttles moderne et warbird, leurs extensions ... Punaise, va falloir mettre de côté pendant toute l'année.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Salut les pilotes!

Pour bénéficier des porte-avions sur la map NTTR, il faut bien posséder le module Harrier?

----------


## Flappie

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/13/788...0871df4.md.jpg


Le gars a même pensé au support pour mobile.  ::):  Excellent. Il s'amuse bien aussi, avec le déc




> Salut les pilotes! Pour bénéficier des porte-avions sur la map NTTR, il faut bien posséder le module Harrier?


Salut !  ::):  Ca m'étonnerait beaucoup que l'éditeur de mission t'autorise à placer un porte-avion dans les lacs de la map NTTR !  ::XD::  Mais sait-on jamais... J'essaye, et je te dis ça.

EDIT: oh, wait!




Par contre, le gars place le Carl Vinson qui est livré avec le jeu de base. Donc tu n'as pas besoin d'avoir le Harrier pour placer un porte-avions sur la map NTTR. Mais quelle idée !?  :^_^: 
EDIT2: d'après un commentaire sous la vidéo, ça ne fonctionne plus.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ah ah!
C'est parce que je pensais que vous jouiez sur cette carte avec vos Harriers. Mais effectivement, ça ne s'y prête pas trop cette carte!  ::P: 
Mais ce fut faisable alors!  ::o: 

Pour ma question, c'était parce que je n'ai plus la map Caucase sur mon HDD et avec mon débit, je n'aurais pas le temps de la récupérer pour jouer aujourd'hui.

Vous me faites envie en tout cas avec ce nouveau Harrier... en attendant le Hornet.

Sinon pour faire suite à mes questions de cette semaine, j'ai finalement opté pour le joystick T16000M. Même si Mirabelle était très satisfait de son X52-Pro, j'ai vu un peu trop de commentaires mécontents pour l'acheter sereinement.
Du coup, je fais mes premiers pas avec ce nouveau jouet et ça change de mon Hotas X! Même si ce dernier était bien agréable pour moi déjà.
Reste à voir si je supprimerai cette lumière orange ou pas... (il y a une manip pour couper le fil de la LED il me semble).

Et une petite question avant de partir: je fais joujou avec le M2000 et je n'arrive pas à régler la fréquence d'ATC. Je suis sur la map Nevada et il faut que j'indique 327 mais les chiffres n'ont pas l'air de tourner et je reste bloqué au 129 de la map Caucase. Il y a un bug connu sur le sujet ou bien je fais une mauvaise manip?

----------


## Flappie

Pas de bug connu sur ce sujet (j'ai déjà utilisé la radio avec les Autruches Volantes), mais ça fait un bout de temps que je n'y ai pas touché.

----------


## war-p

> Ah ah!
> C'est parce que je pensais que vous jouiez sur cette carte avec vos Harriers. Mais effectivement, ça ne s'y prête pas trop cette carte! 
> Mais ce fut faisable alors! 
> 
> Pour ma question, c'était parce que je n'ai plus la map Caucase sur mon HDD et avec mon débit, je n'aurais pas le temps de la récupérer pour jouer aujourd'hui.
> 
> Vous me faites envie en tout cas avec ce nouveau Harrier... en attendant le Hornet.
> 
> Sinon pour faire suite à mes questions de cette semaine, j'ai finalement opté pour le joystick T16000M. Même si Mirabelle était très satisfait de son X52-Pro, j'ai vu un peu trop de commentaires mécontents pour l'acheter sereinement.
> ...


IL NE FAUT PAS UTILISER LA RADIO DE SECOUR EN TEMPS NORMAL! 
Sinon, les radios UHF et VHF sont paramétrées dans l'éditeur de mission, tu as 20x2 fréquences disponible (par contre je me souviens plus des plages de fréquences dispo  :tired:  )

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> IL NE FAUT PAS UTILISER LA RADIO DE SECOUR EN TEMPS NORMAL!



J'avais suivi cette vidéo (à 9mn24s):


pour savoir comment faire décoller l'engin et il faut pourtant bien régler l'ATC suivant son aéroport pour signaler qu'on va décoller (je me suis d'ailleurs fait rentrer dedans par un F-15 lors d'un décollage comme je pars sans rien signaler...).
Je fais sans doute un abus de langage en parlant d'ATC  ::):  mais toujours est-il que je n'arrive pas à faire tourner les molettes pour changer les chiffres. Il doit sûrement y avoir un bouton mal mis de mon côté (un des boutons est par exemple déjà sur Marche alors que dans la vidéo il doit le tourner).




> IL NE FAUT PAS UTILISER LA RADIO DE SECOUR EN TEMPS NORMAL!


Je lance une action immédiate "démarrage à froid" donc je n'utilise pas l'éditeur de mission et je regarde sur la carte l'indicatif ATC avec la touche F10.

----------


## war-p

> J'avais suivi cette vidéo (à 9mn24s):
> 
> 
> pour savoir comment faire décoller l'engin et il faut pourtant bien régler l'ATC suivant son aéroport pour signaler qu'on va décoller (je me suis d'ailleurs fait rentrer dedans par un F-15 lors d'un décollage comme je pars sans rien signaler...).
> Je fais sans doute un abus de langage en parlant d'ATC  mais toujours est-il que je n'arrive pas à faire tourner les molettes pour changer les chiffres. Il doit sûrement y avoir un bouton mal mis de mon côté (un des boutons est par exemple déjà sur Marche alors que dans la vidéo il doit le tourner).
> 
> 
> 
> Je lance une action immédiate "démarrage à froid" donc je n'utilise pas l'éditeur de mission et je regarde sur la carte l'indicatif ATC avec la touche F10.


T'es en mode radio simplifié alors si t'arrive pas à tourner les molettes, mais sinon, cette vidéo est full bullshit s'il dit qu'il faut utiliser la radio de secoure... D'ailleurs tu verras que la molette d'activation de la radio comporte une option Pal+G qui permet de sélectionner la radio de garde, ça peut être utile  :;):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> T'es en mode radio simplifié alors si t'arrive pas à tourner les molettes, mais sinon, cette vidéo est full bullshit s'il dit qu'il faut utiliser la radio de secoure... D'ailleurs tu verras que la molette d'activation de la radio comporte une option +G qui permet de sélectionner la radio de garde, ça peut être utile


Merci pour ces infos qui vont m'être utiles!  ::):

----------


## war-p

D'ailleurs, j'y pense là, mais au démarrage de l'appareil il ne faut pas oublier de mettre les bonnes coordonnées dans la centrale inertielle, j'ai l'impression que par défaut, elles ne sont pas bonnes.

----------


## Bacab

Je suis toujours en train de m'entrainer avec le Viggen et je constate que les indications du HUD pour les roquettes et pour les bombes en mode DYK sont toujours fausses. Sachant que, dans un message du 29/12 Heatblur reconnaissait le problème et indiquait que cela serait corrigé dans le prochain patch, j'en déduis que le Viggen n'a pas été mis à jour en 2018, correcte ?

----------


## Flappie

Non, pas à ma connaissance. Mais ils ont promis de terminer l'engin en 2018 (features + debugging).

----------


## Bacab

> Non, pas à ma connaissance. Mais ils ont promis de terminer l'engin en 2018 (features + debugging).


Ok, merci !

----------


## Flappie

J'espère que tout le monde adoptera DCS 2.5, parce que la stable actuelle (1.5.8) plante souvent en multijoueurs.  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

Au passage, je rappelle ce qui va se passer au niveau des différentes versions de DCS :

L'actuelle stable (1.5.8) restera. Libre à vous de la supprimer ou non.
La *future stable (2.5)* devra être installée via un *exe fourni sur le site d'ED le jour J*.
L'actuelle beta (1.5.8) se mettre à jour toute seule vers la 2.5.
L'alpha (2.2) sera supprimée automatiquement à la fin de l'installation de la 2.5.

Attention : ne supprimez pas l'alpha vous-même, car l'installeur de la 2.5 récupèrera tout ce qui peut l'être en local (et principalement les maps NTTR et Normandy). Vérifiez donc qu'elle est à jour.

----------


## DHP

De toute façon il n'y aura aucun intérêt d'être en 1.5.8 (enfin d'ailleurs). On a une date d’ailleurs ?

----------


## Tugais

Aucune date précise, juste une promesse de Wags annonçant la 2.5 pour la fin du mois de Janvier au plus tard.

J'ai une question pour les canards qui aiment les phacochères. Cela fait une semaine que je tâte désormais du A-10C et une petite étape du startup me résiste, il s'agit de l'activation du système d'éclairage d'urgence. Lorsque je manipule l'interrupteur, ce dernier bascule normalement mais il ne se passe rien.

Autant en journée on s'en fiche, autant pour la procédure de démarrage en soirée ou la nuit, c'est chiant et il faut y aller à tâtons. D'autre part, la combinaison habituelle pour la lampe torche ne donne rien ; après avoir jeté un oeil sur la liste des commandes, je ne vois aucune référence à une lampe torche pour le pilote.

Des suggestions s'il-vous-plaît ?  :Emo:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Alors j'ai le même problème que toi mais j'ai pas encore creusé.

Déjà, j'arrive à démarrer normalement (1ère fois ce week-end !). J'ai un autre problème avec les GBU, j'ai fait des tests hier après un démarrage à froid, et malgré (à priori), le respect des procédures, la GBU tape loin devant la cible (pourtant je suis bien en CCRP, cible pointée et vérrouillée via le TGP avec le SPI bien créé, laser en marche pendant la descente, toussa).

Faudra que je fasse le tuto GBU  ::ninja::

----------


## Bopnc

> De toute façon il n'y aura aucun intérêt d'être en 1.5.8 (enfin d'ailleurs). On a une date d’ailleurs ?


Je rebondis la dessus pour poser une question qui me taraude : vu que la carte change (légèrement, mais change quand même) on sait si les campagnes existantes seront toutes compatibles d'entrée ? Je viens tout juste d'attaquer la très réputée campagne du Mirage 2000C, mais je comptais bien profiter des améliorations de la 2.5 dès qu'elle sort.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Aucune date précise, juste une promesse de Wags annonçant la 2.5 pour la fin du mois de Janvier au plus tard.
> 
> J'ai une question pour les canards qui aiment les phacochères. Cela fait une semaine que je tâte désormais du A-10C et une petite étape du startup me résiste, il s'agit de l'activation du système d'éclairage d'urgence. Lorsque je manipule l'interrupteur, ce dernier bascule normalement mais il ne se passe rien.
> 
> Autant en journée on s'en fiche, autant pour la procédure de démarrage en soirée ou la nuit, c'est chiant et il faut y aller à tâtons. D'autre part, la combinaison habituelle pour la lampe torche ne donne rien ; après avoir jeté un oeil sur la liste des commandes, je ne vois aucune référence à une lampe torche pour le pilote.
> 
> Des suggestions s'il-vous-plaît ?


Utilise les lunettes de vision nocturne ( connais plus le raccourci de base vu que j'ai mis les JVN sur la touche N chez moi)

Pour MirabelleBenou, tu as largué ta GBU à quelle hauteur par rapport à la cible et tu as mis combien en LS Time? si tu largué de haut/très haut, je te conseil de mettre un LS Time de 30sec et non 10 comme préconisé.
Edit: tu es bien en autoLS? Et quand tu as bien un L clignotant sur l'écran du TGP? Quand tu rentre ton profil, tu sélectionne la bombe ou le profil dans la page profil? Et quand tu sélectionne ton arme, tu passe par le SMS ou par la sélection de profil  via la SEL sous le HUD?

----------


## Tugais

> Alors j'ai le même problème que toi mais j'ai pas encore creusé.
> 
> Déjà, j'arrive à démarrer normalement (1ère fois ce week-end !). J'ai un autre problème avec les GBU, j'ai fait des tests hier après un démarrage à froid, et malgré (à priori), le respect des procédures, la GBU tape loin devant la cible (pourtant je suis bien en CCRP, cible pointée et vérrouillée via le TGP avec le SPI bien créé, laser en marche pendant la descente, toussa).
> 
> Faudra que je fasse le tuto GBU


Lorsque tu dis que le laser est bien en marche, est-ce que tu veux dire que tu as basculé l'interrupteur sur sa position "On" ou que tu as bien le "L" qui clignotte sur le TGP et le HUD ?




> Je rebondis la dessus pour poser une question qui me taraude : vu que la carte change (légèrement, mais change quand même) on sait si les campagnes existantes seront toutes compatibles d'entrée ? Je viens tout juste d'attaquer la très réputée campagne du Mirage 2000C, mais je comptais bien profiter des améliorations de la 2.5 dès qu'elle sort.


C'est selon l'équipe d'ED l'une des raisons qui a repoussé la disponibilité de la nouvelle carte du Caucase. Il a fallu reprendre toutes les campagnes officielles une à une et s'assurer de leur compatibilité avec la 2.5 Toutes les campagnes achetées seront donc jouables dès la mise-à-jour.




> Utilise les lunettes de vision nocturne ( connais plus le raccourci de base vu que j'ai mis les JVN sur la touche N chez moi)


Par défaut c'est Shift(droit)+H. C'est la solution de facilité ça xD J'aurais aimé que ce switch fonctionne normalement - peut-être que c'est le cas d'ailleurs, mais j'aimerais en avoir le coeur net et savoir si les autres joueurs rencontrent le même problème.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Par défaut c'est Shift(droit)+H. C'est la solution de facilité ça xD J'aurais aimé que ce switch fonctionne normalement - peut-être que c'est le cas d'ailleurs, mais j'aimerais en avoir le coeur net et savoir si les autres joueurs rencontrent le même problème.


Ok, jamais utilisé donc je peux pas te dire

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Utilise les lunettes de vision nocturne ( connais plus le raccourci de base vu que j'ai mis les JVN sur la touche N chez moi)
> 
> Pour MirabelleBenou, tu as largué ta GBU à quelle hauteur par rapport à la cible et tu as mis combien en LS Time? si tu largué de haut/très haut, je te conseil de mettre un LS Time de 30sec et non 10 comme préconisé.
> Edit: tu es bien en autoLS? Et quand tu as bien un L clignotant sur l'écran du TGP? Quand tu rentre ton profil, tu sélectionne la bombe ou le profil dans la page profil? Et quand tu sélectionne ton arme, tu passe par le SMS ou par la sélection de profil  via la SEL sous le HUD?


Hello !

J'étais à 6.000 Ft environ. Le LS Time, je ne l'ai pas réglé. J'ai juste sélectionné l'arme via le DSMS.

J'avais juste activé le "Latch On" dans les options du TGP et j'avais bien le "L" clignotant à l'écran pendant toute la durée du trajet de la bombe.

----------


## Tugais

Je viens de débuter également sur le Warthog mais je n'ai pas rencontré pour le moment de pépin avec l'emploi des GBU.

Si tu veux tester ça en multi dans la semaine (en après-midi ou en soirée) n'hésites pas à me faire signe. Il n'y a que le jeudi soir où je suis pris, sinon un petit message le matin même en général ça passe pour que je trouve un moment. En réalisant la procédure à deux on pourrait comparer notre méthodologie et trouver le couac.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci pour la proposition  ::):  C'est très compliqué pour moi de trouver un créneau pour faire du multi, j'ai d'ailleurs jamais réussi à faire une seule session avec les Canards.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Hello !
> 
> J'étais à 6.000 Ft environ. Le LS Time, je ne l'ai pas réglé. J'ai juste sélectionné l'arme via le DSMS.
> 
> J'avais juste activé le "Latch On" dans les options du TGP et j'avais bien le "L" clignotant à l'écran pendant toute la durée du trajet de la bombe.


Oui effectivement c'est un peu bourrin comme méthode mais ça devrai fonctionner.

Ce que je te conseil c'est si tu veux faire du largage plus "propre": 
- tu vas dans le *DSMS* et tu as 2 possibilités:
_a)_ tu fait *PROF* (profil) en haut (1er ou 2eme bouton) ou 
_b)_ tu sélectionne la/les GBU-12 que tu veux larguer avec ce profil et tu fais *PROF*: 
- dans le profil, tu passe en bas à gauche de CCIP à *CCRP* (-> quand tu sélectionne l’arme, tu sera automatiquement en CCRP)
- ensuite tu va sur _CHG SET_ (change setting), 
- tu met *AUTO LS ON* en haut à droite (le laser s'active automatique au largage de la bombe en fonction du LS TIME)
- * LS TIME 30* en bas à gauche: tu tape 30 sur le clavier sous le HUD et tu appuie sur le bouton du LS TIME (si ca ne fonctionne pas et que tu as un MESSAGE ERROR en bas du HUD, appuie du CLR sous le HUD et retape les 30 pour les mettre en LS TIME) -> le laser s'activera (car en auto LS on) 30 seconde avant l'impact jusqu’à l'impact

Ensuite pour sélectionner la bombe: si tu à choisi la méthode _a)_, il faut passer par le SEL sous le HUD (même endroit où tu as taper les 30) et faire défiler les profils jusqu’à ce que tu trouve le profil GBU-12 (et il sélectionne automatiquement toute les GBU-12 dans ton DSMS, profil visible dans le HUD à gauche au milieu de mémoire et tu resgarde ce qui est sélectionné dans ton DSMS) et si tu as choisi la méthode _b)_, tu sélectionne la/les bombes où tu as mis le profil via les DSMS

Quand tu largue ta bombe en CCRP, vérifie bien que en bas à gauche dans ton HUD il soit marqué TGP, pour être sur que ton TGP est ton SOI


Si jamais vous avez besoin d'une formation un soir pensez à demandé, je devrai pouvoir vous aider (attention je ne maitrise pas non plus l'appareil à 100%: je ne connais ni les radio ni les systèmes d'urgence et je galère un peu dans le CDU)


Je vous met également le liens vers certaines de mes vidéos:
Procédure rapide de démarrage de l'A-10C:



Mission fait en A-10C en mutijoueur à 4A-10C:



Mission fait en solo avec de la musique et sans explications:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci !

En te lisant, je me demande si j'avais pas repassé le HUD en SOI, et du coup ça pourrait venir de là (me demandez pas pourquoi j'ai fait ça, je ne me rappelles plus).

Je retenterai ce week-end !

Pas mal l'astuce du Auto-Lase !

----------


## Flappie

> De toute façon il n'y aura aucun intérêt d'être en 1.5.8 (enfin d'ailleurs).


D'après ED, la 2.5 devrait mieux tourner sur nos machines (récentes) que la 1.5. Mais il doit exister des gens qui n'ont pas changé de matos depuis Flaming Cliffs 2, et qui auront peut-être du mal à faire tourner la 2.5. Je suppose que c'est pour cette raison qu'ED ne supprimera pas la 1.5.8. En fait, je pense que le studio considère la 1.5 comme un de leurs anciens jeux (au même titre que Flanker, Flanker 2, LOMAC, FC1 et FC2), ni plus, ni moins.

----------


## Tugais

> Merci pour la proposition  C'est très compliqué pour moi de trouver un créneau pour faire du multi, j'ai d'ailleurs jamais réussi à faire une seule session avec les Canards.


Au cas où, je laisse ça là si un jour tu arrives à te libérer. Mes dispos :
Du lundi au vendredi de 11h30 à 16h30 (en vrai je dépasse souvent jusqu'à 19h00, mais bon, je préfère jouer la prudence) et de 20h30 à minuit -excepté le jeudi. Le tout c'est de me prévenir le matin même ou mieux la veille au soir.
Le samedi et dimanche je peux être dispo dès 14h00 mais là par contre il me faut dans l'idéal 2-3 jours de préavis.

Apprendre à voler c'est nettement moins compliqué avec d'autres joueurs, l'échange d'informations permet une progression bien plus rapide. Et puis, c'est super sympa de voler en formation en plus))

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Oui ça c'est clair, je suis d'accord. Merci pour les dispo, à l'occaze si j'ai un trou j'y penserai  ::):

----------


## Andri78

Hum!!! :Rock:

----------


## Sigps220

> Au cas où, je laisse ça là si un jour tu arrives à te libérer. Mes dispos :
> Du lundi au vendredi de 11h30 à 16h30 (en vrai je dépasse souvent jusqu'à 19h00, mais bon, je préfère jouer la prudence) et de 20h30 à minuit -excepté le jeudi. Le tout c'est de me prévenir le matin même ou mieux la veille au soir.
> Le samedi et dimanche je peux être dispo dès 14h00 mais là par contre il me faut dans l'idéal 2-3 jours de préavis.
> 
> Apprendre à voler c'est nettement moins compliqué avec d'autres joueurs, l'échange d'informations permet une progression bien plus rapide. Et puis, c'est super sympa de voler en formation en plus))


Je confirme pour avoir pu voler une fois en multi que c'est super sympa (tant Papagueff que Tugais), et même sans pratiquer le même appareil c'est pratique pour s'échanger des conseils. Vu mes horaires, pas possible de jouer en soirée, mais sur ma prochaine journée de RTT "tranquille" ça pourrait le faire. 

Sinon, j'ai été complètement faible et j'ai craqué pour le Hornet. Pour rationnaliser je me dis que ça fait 20$ d'économisés, d'autant que vu le nombre d'heures sur DCS, je me dis qu'au final le coût n'est pas très important, après il y a le coût du matos. Mais j'espère juste que la sortie sera plutôt fin mars que juin .... ::sad::

----------


## DHP

Et quand tu vois l'armement que le Hornet pourras employer.. ça fait rêver quand même quand tout sera au point.

----------


## pollux 18

Merci à Guy Moquette pour l'article "A venir" sur IL-2 BOK dans Canard PC N°373, le dernier remontant à 2013..  ::siffle::  

 :;):

----------


## Tugais

A défaut de voler j'ai passé mon après-midi sur l'éditeur de missions pour continuer la création d'un template Nevada qui me permettra de voler tout type de mission avec tout type d'appareil, tout en offrant des menaces cohérentes. Du coup, j'en ai profité pour chercher quelques livrées et j'ai trouvé une petite pépite pour le Viggen qui s'adapte parfaitement au Nevada et, soyons fous, au prochain théâtre d'Ormuz. Pour télécharger la livrée ça se passe par ici.

Bon téléchargement  ::lol::

----------


## Bacab

> Et quand tu vois l'armement que le Hornet pourras employer.. ça fait rêver quand même quand tout sera au point.


Il y a une liste d'emports confirmés ?

----------


## Bopnc

> C'est selon l'équipe d'ED l'une des raisons qui a repoussé la disponibilité de la nouvelle carte du Caucase. Il a fallu reprendre toutes les campagnes officielles une à une et s'assurer de leur compatibilité avec la 2.5 Toutes les campagnes achetées seront donc jouables dès la mise-à-jour.


Ah, cool ! Merci pour la confirmation !

Ça à dû être un boulot bien fastidieux et bien chiant, j'aurais pas aimé être à leur place pour le coup.  ::P:

----------


## DHP

> Il y a une liste d'emports confirmés ?


https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...4&postcount=13




> Sensors:
> A/A radar with RWS, STT, and ACM modes
> 
> Weapons:
> Mk-82 series
> Mk-83 series
> Mk-84 series
> CBU-99 and Mk-20 Cluster Bombs
> BDU-33 Training Bomb
> ...


Tout ne sera pas là le jour de la sortie je pense par contre.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour télécharger la livrée ça se passe par ici.
> 
> Bon téléchargement 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/15/4dd...9384b45.md.png


Bof, je préfère celles de ikonane : Gripen style - Variante Hiver de la skin de base M90 - Désert




> Tout ne sera pas là le jour de la sortie je pense par contre.


Précisément. La première partie de la liste, en haut, ça sortira dès le début. Tout ce qui suit, ce sera... plus tard™. En gros, que du canon, roquettes, bombes lisses et des missiles Air-Air pour commencer. Encore pire que l'early access du Harrier, qui -lui- dispose déjà du Maverick.  ::P:

----------


## Bacab

Merci pour la liste.
J'attends les release définitives pour savoir qui du Harrier ou du Hornet sera mon prochain.

----------


## Tugais

> Bof, je préfère celles de ikonane : Gripen style - Variante Hiver de la skin de base M90 - Désert


J'ai juste eu le temps de les glisser dans le répertoire mais je ne les ai pas testées, ce sera pour demain sûrement)) 




> Merci pour la liste.
> J'attends les release définitives pour savoir qui du Harrier ou du Hornet sera mon prochain.


Hmm ... Le Tomcat non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## papagueff

Du monde demain ? Pour l'instant j'ai pas préparé de mission,reste encore demain mais pas sur.

----------


## Sigps220

Pour le Viggen, les livrées métalliques rendent bien également dans un environnement désertique ICI ou ICI alors une livrée blanche un peu particulière (et à priori pas forcément si uchronique que cela car Israël avait montré de l'intérêt pour l'appareil).

Concernant l'armement du Hornet, je les soupçonne d'être assez conservateur et d'annoncer une liste restreinte et de l'agrandir ensuite rapidement. Le Maverick et les bombes laser (avec le pod) sont déjà existants dans DCS, donc cela me paraît les munitions les plus "simples" à porter sur le Hornet. A l'inverse le Harpoon, SLAM et JSOW me semblent beaucoup plus complexes à développer.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Du monde demain ? Pour l'instant j'ai pas préparé de mission,reste encore demain mais pas sur.


J'ai une mission si tu as besoin

----------


## Ben00it

Moi je serai présent pour demain soir ^^ 
T'inquiète au pire Empnicolas en a des super en pagaille.

----------


## Bacab

> Hmm ... Le Tomcat non ?


Non, l'air-air est trop cassé pour le moment (et vu que ça fait 10 ans que ça dure ça n'est pas prêt de changer). Le jour où ça changera je me tiendrai prêt... en Mirage.

----------


## Tugais

Le "bon" côté c'est qu'il est cassé pour tout le monde  ::unsure:: 

La feuille de route annoncée par Wags pour l'année 2018 prévoit la refonte de la ballistique justement. Croisons les doigts.

----------


## Empnicolas

Alors pour demain je vous propose comme mission: 



> Votre objectif est de détruire 2 groupes blindés ainsi que 2 groupes d'artilelrie présent à votre WP 3 dans la zone autoir de la ville de TEREK en territoire HOSTILE.
> 
> Un JTAC est présent sur place et va automatiquement éclairer et lancer un fumigène sur les cibles à sa porter et pourra servir de JTAC classique pour les A-10C 
> 
> Pour les Harrier: penser à bien mettre votre code laser à 1688 et un bingo à 3000ibs
> 
> Fréquence: JTAC 260 Mhz, AWACS: 250 MhZ, ravitailleur 255Mhz
> 
> 
> ...


Appareil disponible: 4 A-10C, 4 Harrier, 3-4 Su-25T, 2 F-5-3, 3 Viggen, 4 Mirage 2000C d'attaque au sol, 4 Mirage 2000 Air-Air, 4 F-15C (4 F-18/A d'attaque et sol, 4 F-18 Air Air et 4 F-14)

----------


## Tugais

Han ! Il y a des F-5 !

Quels rôles ont-ils dans le déploiement ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Han ! Il y a des F-5 !
> 
> Quels rôles ont-ils dans le déploiement ?


Attaque au sol pour tout les avion sauf les F-15C et Mirage 200C Air-Air

----------


## Flappie

> Concernant l'armement du Hornet, je les soupçonne d'être assez conservateur et d'annoncer une liste restreinte et de l'agrandir ensuite rapidement. Le Maverick et les bombes laser (avec le pod) sont déjà existants dans DCS, donc cela me paraît les munitions les plus "simples" à porter sur le Hornet. A l'inverse le Harpoon, SLAM et JSOW me semblent beaucoup plus complexes à développer.


On est d'accord, mais dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas annoncer son intégration à l'early access? Je pense qu'ils doivent finir un truc dans l'avionique pour qu'il puisse gérer le Maverick de faon réaliste.

Sinon, le fait qu'ED développe le JSOW-A est une excellente nouvelle : ça veut dire que le Bk-90 du Viggen va enfin fonctionner en multi ! (ce sont deux projeteurs de sous-munitions non propulsés)





> J'ai une mission si tu as besoin


Par contre, ça m'arrangerait que quelqu'un d'autre que moi hoste pour demain soir : ma Livebox et/ou ma clé Wifi refait(font) des sienne(s).  ::(: 

EDIT: @Empnicolas, ça promet ta mission !  ::):  Si besoin impérieux de SEAD, je veux bien monter à bord du Su-25T. Sinon, j'hésite entre Viggen et Harrier. Je testerai bien le tir guidé laser, mais je n'en ai jamais fait en Harrier... et puis j'ai jamais trouvé ça sport.  ::P:

----------


## Empnicolas

@Flappie: Benoît s'est proposé pour hoster ce soir. Il n'y a pas spécialement besoin de Sead , même si les Su-25T sont armés en Sead +Vhikr (j'arrive jamais à bien l'écrire celui là).
Pour le guidage des bombes laser avec le Harrier, il y a déjà un JTAC fou qui éclaire et lance un fumi sur ce qu'il éclaire, donc ça reviens à larguer des bombes en auto sur la bonne cibles (idem pour les F-5-3 et les Mirages 2000 d'attaque au sol).

----------


## Flappie

D'accord, j'imagine que je verrai le signal laser en mettant la bonne fréquence.  ::): 

Sinon pour le Vik*h*r, je crois que les russes le prononcent comme "Vika". Et comme le "hr" semble faire office de voyelle, il se place après le "k".

----------


## Sigps220

> On est d'accord, mais dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas annoncer son intégration à l'early access? Je pense qu'ils doivent finir un truc dans l'avionique pour qu'il puisse gérer le Maverick de faon réaliste.
> 
> Sinon, le fait qu'ED développe le JSOW-A est une excellente nouvelle : ça veut dire que le Bk-90 du Viggen va enfin fonctionner en multi ! (ce sont deux projeteurs de sous-munitions non propulsés)


Je suis d'accord avec toi, il doit encore rester un truc dans l'avionique à finaliser pour le maverick. Mais je ferais ED je n'annoncerais pas cette feature trop tôt, comme ça je ne génère pas d'attente. Et la sortie du maverick quelques jours / semaines après l'EA est bien vu par la communauté : ça va vite dans l'intégration vs ils respectent juste le planning annoncé. 
ED traine quelques casseroles sur des annonces de délais pas respectés.

----------


## Tugais

> Attaque au sol pour tout les avion sauf les F-15C et Mirage 200C Air-Air


Est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'étudier le plan de vol avant histoire de pouvoir entrer les coordonnées sur mon pad et préparer le vol ?

Si c'est compliqué et/ou relou, je me lancerais bien à bord d'un A-10C mais il est fort probable que j'ai besoin de conseils une fois sur la zone pour traiter la cible.

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Merci à Guy Moquette pour l'article "A venir" sur IL-2 BOK dans Canard PC N°373, le dernier remontant à 2013..


T'as pas à me remercier, franchement : quand mon boulot consiste à lâcher des jeux pourris en early access sur Steam pour empoigner le manche et faire l'andouille à bord d'un Bf-109 ou d'un Spit, moi ça me convient très bien.
D'ailleurs, je rêve parfois d'un serveur dédié CPC pour IL-2 où les canards pourraient se plomber la croupe en toute décontraction...

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Question pour ceux qui ont le Harrier : avant sa sortie, vous sembliez plutôt réticent à le prendre à cause de l'état du M2000c et de ses corrections qui tardent à venir.
Et finalement, plusieurs ont craqué.  ::): 
De ce que j'en lis, vous semblez bien l'apprécier maintenant ce Harrier (et ça me fait bien envie).
Vous confirmez qu'en l'état il vaut le coup ou bien qu'il a quelques défauts qui valent la peine d'attendre encore avant de passer à la caisse (quitte à le laisser tomber et patienter pour pendre juste le Hornet)?

----------


## Tugais

En lançant DCS il y a quelques instants j'ai réalisé que je ne pouvais pas me joindre à vous ce soir n'ayant pas installé la 1.5 sur ma machine ... Me suis emporté en voyant une mission multi avec du F-5  ::'(:

----------


## Flappie

> Question pour ceux qui ont le Harrier : avant sa sortie, vous sembliez plutôt réticent à le prendre à cause de l'état du M2000c et de ses corrections qui tardent à venir.
> Et finalement, plusieurs ont craqué. 
> De ce que j'en lis, vous semblez bien l'apprécier maintenant ce Harrier (et ça me fait bien envie).
> Vous confirmez qu'en l'état il vaut le coup ou bien qu'il a quelques défauts qui valent la peine d'attendre encore avant de passer à la caisse (quitte à le laisser tomber et patienter pour pendre juste le Hornet)?


Personnellement, c'est l'exotisme du VSTOL et la simplicité de l'utilisation de l'armement qui m'ont séduit. Pour l'instant, je suis comblé : le modèle de vol est super, et l'avionique n'étant pas encore 100% complète, je n'ai pas de problème pour gérer l'armement. Les contrôles sont très doux, ça me change par rapport à la raideur du Viggen. Vraiment, je ne regrette pas mon achat, même en l'état !




> En lançant DCS il y a quelques instants j'ai réalisé que je ne pouvais pas me joindre à vous ce soir n'ayant pas installé la 1.5 sur ma machine ... Me suis emporté en voyant une mission multi avec du F-5


Et bah, qu'est ce que tu attends ?  ::):

----------


## Tugais

> Et bah, qu'est ce que tu attends ?


La 2.5 xD

Plus sérieusement, ça m'ennuie d'avoir des jeux ayant plusieurs versions qui tournent en même temps. Lorsque ça arrive je décide de choisir l'une des versions et je reste avec ; je ne suis pas mécontent que la fusion arrive enfin à son terme, il n'y aura plus de fragmentation de la communauté et on devrait pouvoir voler plus facilement avec d'autres joueurs.

Ça me laisse en tous les cas un délai supplémentaire pour continuer et perfectionner ma formation sur le Warthog))

----------


## pollux 18

> T'as pas à me remercier, franchement : quand mon boulot consiste à lâcher des jeux pourris en early access sur Steam pour empoigner le manche et faire l'andouille à bord d'un Bf-109 ou d'un Spit, moi ça me convient très bien.
> D'ailleurs, je rêve parfois d'un serveur dédié CPC pour IL-2 où les canards pourraient se plomber la croupe en toute décontraction...


T'es rêves vont bientôt pouvoir se concrétiser plus facilement. Normalement le prochain patch 3.001 qui officialisera la sortie de BOK devrait contenir le mod multi-joueur Coop qui devrait "enfin" permettre à n'importe quel joueur d'hoster une partie depuis sont PC sans devoir passer par un serveur dédié...   ::trollface::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Personnellement, c'est l'exotisme du VSTOL et la simplicité de l'utilisation de l'armement qui m'ont séduit. Pour l'instant, je suis comblé : le modèle de vol est super, et l'avionique n'étant pas encore 100% complète, je n'ai pas de problème pour gérer l'armement. Les contrôles sont très doux, ça me change par rapport à la raideur du Viggen. Vraiment, je ne regrette pas mon achat, même en l'état !


Ah la raideur du Viggen! C'est ça aussi qui me freine à le réutiliser, ça et le fait que je perds encore le contrôle dans certains cas (jusqu'au crash) et que ce bug dure depuis longtemps.
Merci pour ton retour sur le VSTOL en tout cas !  :;):

----------


## Guy Moquette

> T'es rêves vont bientôt pouvoir se concrétiser plus facilement. Normalement le prochain patch 3.001 qui officialisera la sortie de BOK devrait contenir le mod multi-joueur Coop qui devrait "enfin" permettre à n'importe quel joueur d'hoster une partie depuis sont PC sans devoir passer par un serveur dédié...


Ah oui, ça je sais bien. Et je compte bien l'utiliser sans modération (dès qu'on aura appris à maîtriser l'éditeur, hem...). Mais héberger un serveur dédié de type dogfight n'a rien de sorcier non plus. C'est d'ailleurs ce qu'on a fait jusqu'ici quand on voulait voler en multi entre nous, chez les Autruches Volantes. Mais là je parlais bien d'un dédié, dogfight, permanent qui ferait s'enchaîner quelques missions dans le genre bac à sable, que chacun peut rejoindre / quitter à tout moment. Comme il en existe quelques autres, mais avec mdp et réservé aux Canards qui voudraient goûter aux joies des moteurs à hélice entre eux, peinards.

----------


## LeLiquid

Je réitère ma question après mon échec cuisant sur le topic des simulations de canards volants pacifistes..

Ça vaut quoi Battle of Stalingrad maintenant ? L'article CPC sur le prochain IL2 m'a motivé.. Me semble qu'il avait pas fait l'unanimité à sa sortie.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Je réitère ma question après mon échec cuisant sur le topic des simulations de canards volants pacifistes..
> 
> Ça vaut quoi Battle of Stalingrad maintenant ? L'article CPC sur le prochain IL2 m'a motivé.. Me semble qu'il avait pas fait l'unanimité à sa sortie.


Pour du multi ou du solo ?

----------


## LeLiquid

Je dirais principalement du solo. Après j'aime bien le multi aussi donc pourquoi pas, mais j'ai surtout envie de me sentir libre et fougueux dans mon avion à hélice en faisant tatatatatatata. Ce que je veux dire par la, c'est que j'aimerai bien avoir de bonnes sensations de vol. Ce que je retrouvais pas vraiment sur mon petit passage sur War Thunder il y a un moment par exemple.

(puis ça serait l'occas de me resservir de mon HOTAS.. C'est plus avec Elite Dangerous qu'il sert le pauvre  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je dirais principalement du solo. Après j'aime bien le multi aussi donc pourquoi pas, mais j'ai surtout envie de me sentir libre et fougueux dans mon avion à hélice en faisant tatatatatatata. Ce que je veux dire par la, c'est que j'aimerai bien avoir de bonnes sensations de vol. Ce que je retrouvais pas vraiment sur mon petit passage sur War Thunder il y a un moment par exemple.
> 
> (puis ça serait l'occas de me resservir de mon HOTAS.. C'est plus avec Elite Dangerous qu'il sert le pauvre )


Mon avis lors de la présentation: 


Conclusion en solo: très bof




> (puis ça serait l'occas de me resservir de mon HOTAS.. C'est plus avec Elite Dangerous qu'il sert le pauvre )


C'est pas un mal

----------


## Guy Moquette

Pour juger des améliorations en solo, il faut vraiment attendre de voir ce que donnera le mode carrière de BoK. Qui ne devrait plus tarder maintenant. Moins aléatoires, mais plus scénarisées, il y a également deux campagnes solo (et une autre en préparation, ai-je cru comprendre), mais elles sont payantes, il me semble.
Après, si tout n'est pas parfait dans les BoX (je pense notamment à des résistances un peu étonnantes de l'appareil à haute vitesse, que ce soit les trains qui restent en place ou la VNE qu'on peut emplafonner sans problème, ce que j'espère voir corriger un jour quand même), les sensations de vol sont tout de même au top.

----------


## jeanba

> Je dirais principalement du solo. Après j'aime bien le multi aussi donc pourquoi pas, mais j'ai surtout envie de me sentir libre et fougueux dans mon avion à hélice en faisant tatatatatatata. Ce que je veux dire par la, c'est que j'aimerai bien avoir de bonnes sensations de vol. Ce que je retrouvais pas vraiment sur mon petit passage sur War Thunder il y a un moment par exemple.


J'y joue principalement en solo, et c'est pas mal :
En fait, il faut jouer les campagnes scriptées :
https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/forum...ted-campaigns/

Ou avec PWCG pour les campagnes dynamiques :
https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/forum/99-pwcg-bos/
Elles sont en général très bonnes

La "campagne" par défaut est une sorte de générateur aléatoire de missions sans beaucoup d'intérêt.

L'IA est relativement faible, mais n'est pas pire qu'ailleurs, les mitrailleurs "snipent" mais c'est souvent comme ça.
La seule faiblesse en solo, c'est qu'on n'a très peu de contrôle sur ses ailiers qui font un peu ce qu'ils veulent.
Par exemple, dans 1946, on peut ordonner aux ailiers d'attaquer une cible donnée, ce qui permet de saturer les défenses d'un groupe de bombardier, dans BoS / BoM, pas encore trouvé comment faire.

En tous cas, avec l'abandon des "unlocks" et la nouvelle politique associé aux développements en cours, on est à 1000 lieues de  BoS à sa sortie.

----------


## LeLiquid

Hum merci pour les précisions.. Je pense me laisser tenter. Surtout si la lacune de la campagne est comblé par les modeurs. 

A moins que selon vous War Thunder fasse la même pour pas un rond ( ::ninja:: ).

Par contre, il est toujours plein tarrot sur steam.. Obligé de le prendre sur un site moche. Ça m'emmerde un peu.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Hum merci pour les précisions.. Je pense me laisser tenter. Surtout si la lacune de la campagne est comblé par les modeurs. 
> 
> A moins que selon vous War Thunder fasse la même pour pas un rond ().
> 
> Par contre, il est toujours plein tarrot sur steam.. Obligé de le prendre sur un site moche. Ça m'emmerde un peu.


Il y a souvent des soldes sur le site officiel d'il-2 mais tu viens de louper les soldes de Noël et je sais pas quand sont les prochaines

----------


## jeanba

Cest temps derniers, il y a eu des soldes toutes les deux semaines, alors avec un peu de chance, début février tu en auras (sauf sur BoK)

----------


## LeLiquid

> Cest temps derniers, il y a eu des soldes toutes les deux semaines, alors avec un peu de chance, début février tu en auras (sauf sur BoK)


Mieux que 15e sur G2PLAY ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## jeanba

> Mieux que 15e sur G2PLAY ?


Demi tarif, pas plus

----------


## Flappie

> Mieux que 15e sur G2PLAY ?


Ça dépend, tu veux financer nos écoles/hostos/musées/putapublicservicehere ou pas ?

----------


## LeLiquid

> Ça dépend, tu veux financer nos écoles/hostos/musées/putapublicservicehere ou pas ?


Nan. J'ai pas de mômes, je suis pas malade et je suis inculte.  ::ninja:: 

Nan mais j'achète jamais sur ces sites la, en general c'est Steam ou Gamesplanet. Mais 50 euroboules pour un jeu qui a 3 ans bouarf.

----------


## Trooper Harley

Hello tout le monde! Je serais présent pour la mission ce soir en su25t ou harrier (si il accepte de quitter le parking ::ninja:: ) , on se retrouve sur quel TS? Et promis je vais essayer d'être à l'heure cette fois-ci  ::siffle::  ...

----------


## Flappie

> Nan. J'ai pas de mômes, je suis pas malade et je suis inculte. 
> 
> Nan mais j'achète jamais sur ces sites la, en general c'est Steam ou Gamesplanet. Mais 50 euroboules pour un jeu qui a 3 ans bouarf.


Comme dit plus haut, attends les soldes. Il y en a tous les deux mois environ.




> Hello tout le monde! Je serais présent pour la mission ce soir en su25t ou harrier (si il accepte de quitter le parking) , on se retrouve sur quel TS? Et promis je vais essayer d'être à l'heure cette fois-ci  ...


Le TS des Boulets a toujours l'air indispo. Je propose donc de nous retrouver comme l'autre jour sur celui de la Team Loose. Si vous ne savez pas vous y connecter, envoyez un MP à moi ou Empnicolas.

----------


## Ben00it

Ha nice, chaud pour le Mirage 2000. ça fait longtemps  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Le TS des Boulets a toujours l'air indispo.


La BAF étant en hibernation prolongée, voire en cryogénisation, le serveur n'a pas été renouvelé. Il va falloir prendre de nouvelles habitudes.  ::unsure::

----------


## Flappie

:Emo: 
Ben en attendant, Empnicolas nous a créé une section dans son TS. Merci Nico.  :;):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Est-ce que *Cliffs of Dover: Blitz Edition* (22€) est encore bien sympa de nos jours (si je n'ai pas joué à l'original avant et donc pas l'aspect nostalgie) ou bien il vaut mieux économiser pour un IL2 plus récent? Graphiquement, ça a l'air pas mal et il me semble qu'à une époque vous m'aviez dit que sa campagne était bien (c'était la meilleure des IL2). Ce serait que pour du solo.
J'ai peur que ça fasse un peu trop arcade par rapport à DCS (je lâche vite les *Ace Combat* par exemple, même si l'ambiance est là).

----------


## Tugais

> [...]J'ai peur que ça fasse un peu trop arcade par rapport à DCS (je lâche vite les *Ace Combat* par exemple, même si l'ambiance est là).


Pas pu m'empêcher de sourire en pensant que désormais DCS est considéré comme une simulation difficile d'accès xD (il y a bien un ou deux modules qui demandent un peu plus de boulot, hein ? Quand au reste, c'est plutôt pépère je trouve).

Pour revenir vers ta question, je ne pense pas une seconde que Cliffs of Dover soit un jeu arcade. C'est justement quelque chose qui se rapproche beaucoup de DCS pour ce qui est de la gestion du pit' et des procédures d'emploi. Contrairement à IL-2 tout le cockpit est cliquable et tu peux effectuer les procédures de démarrage sans que l'IA ne la gère pour toi. Le fait que CloDo soit estampillé produit IL-2 series par 1CGS n'est pas anodin du tout, ça reste un gage de qualité.

----------


## war-p

> Est-ce que *Cliffs of Dover: Blitz Edition* (22€) est encore bien sympa de nos jours (si je n'ai pas joué à l'original avant et donc pas l'aspect nostalgie) ou bien il vaut mieux économiser pour un IL2 plus récent? Graphiquement, ça a l'air pas mal et il me semble qu'à une époque vous m'aviez dit que sa campagne était bien (c'était la meilleure des IL2). Ce serait que pour du solo.
> J'ai peur que ça fasse un peu trop arcade par rapport à DCS (je lâche vite les *Ace Combat* par exemple, même si l'ambiance est là).


IL2 BoX, à côté de clodo, ce sont des jeux arcade ouais, sinon, non c'est une très bonne simulation, les modèles de vol sont très correctes, il y a pas mal de choses à gérer en vol (température moteur, régime en (f) de l'altitude) et la gestion des dégâts est à des années lumières de dcs, c'est dire. Et les cockpits sont clickable, tous !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ok merci pour ta réponse.
Pour DCS, j'ai mis du temps à démarrer puis décoller avec le Viggen et le M2000 (et sans les vidéos je ne m'en serai pas sorti) alors que dans d'autres jeux, tu accélères et tire le manche et c'est parti!
Si tu parles des manœuvres de pilotage, c'est vrai que je me crashe plus souvent avec le "Cub" sur X-Plane qu'avec le M2000 (le nombre de fois où je me suis planté le nez sur la piste avec le Cub  ::P: ).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> IL2 BoX, à côté de clodo, ce sont des jeux arcade ouais, sinon, non c'est une très bonne simulation, les modèles de vol sont très correctes, il y a pas mal de choses à gérer en vol (température moteur, régime en (f) de l'altitude) et la gestion des dégâts est à des années lumières de dcs, c'est dire. Et les cockpits sont clickable, tous !


Merci aussi pour ta réponse.

Vous me l'avez bien vendu tous les deux !

----------


## Flappie

> Pour revenir vers ta question, je ne pense pas une seconde que Cliffs of Dover soit un jeu arcade. C'est justement quelque chose qui se rapproche beaucoup de DCS pour ce qui est de la gestion du pit' et des procédures d'emploi. Contrairement à IL-2 tout le cockpit est cliquable et tu peux effectuer les procédures de démarrage sans que l'IA ne la gère pour toi. Le fait que CloDo soit estampillé produit IL-2 series par 1CGS n'est pas anodin du tout, ça reste un gage de qualité.


Tout à fait d'accord. Depuis l'énorme travail de la Team Fusion, CloDo est un simu de qualité.




> IL2 BoX, à côté de clodo, ce sont des jeux arcade ouais, sinon, non c'est une très bonne simulation, les modèles de vol sont très correctes, il y a pas mal de choses à gérer en vol (température moteur, régime en (f) de l'altitude) et la gestion des dégâts est à des années lumières de dcs, c'est dire. Et les cockpits sont clickable, tous !


Je confirme.

A sa sortie, BoS souffrait de la comparaison avec CloDo pour pas mal de choses, et principalement pour la gestion des moteurs. Sous CloDo, si tu ne fais pas attention à tes paramètres, tu reçois de l'huile moteur plein ta verrière au bout de deux minutes de vol. J'ai cru comprendre que BoX s'était un peu rattrapé de ce côté-ci, sans pour autant le constater moi-même.

Bref, Poussin : 
si tu cherches l'enfant caché d'IL-2 1946 et de DCS, prends CloDo (cockpits cliquables et gestion complexe des moteurs).si tu préfères te concentrer sur le vol et les combats, prends BoX.

Et si tu n'arrives toujours pas à te décider, sache que le rendu graphique des 2 est très différent. Compare des vidéos en ligne (en plein écran) pour te faire une idée. Personnellement, mon chouchou reste CloDo (pour l'aspect plus mécanique, les visuels et aussi pour le front de la Bataille d'Angleterre).

----------


## war-p

> Tout à fait d'accord. Depuis l'énorme travail de la Team Fusion, CloDo est un simu de qualité.
> 
> 
> Je confirme.
> 
> A sa sortie, BoS souffrait de la comparaison avec CloDo pour pas mal de choses, et principalement pour la gestion des moteurs. Sous CloDo, si tu ne fais pas attention à tes paramètres, tu reçois de l'huile moteur plein ta verrière au bout de deux minutes de vol. J'ai cru comprendre que BoX s'était un peu rattrapé de ce côté-ci, sans pour autant le constater moi-même.
> 
> Bref, Poussin : 
> si tu cherches l'enfant caché d'IL-2 1946 et de DCS, prends CloDo (cockpits cliquables et gestion complexe des moteurs).si tu préfères te concentrer sur le vol et les combats, prends BoX.
> ...


Clodo, c'est dingue de se dire qu'il a 7 ans  ::o:

----------


## jeanba

> et principalement pour la gestion des moteurs. Sous CloDo, si tu ne fais pas attention à tes paramètres, tu reçois de l'huile moteur plein ta verrière au bout de deux minutes de vol. J'ai cru comprendre que BoX s'était un peu rattrapé de ce côté-ci, sans pour autant le constater moi-même.


Un point important, c'est que les avions allemands notamment avaient été modifiés depuis la Bataille d'Angleterre pour être plus tolérants : par exemple, le E7 de la fin 41 avait en général un système de pas automatique relativement performant, alors que celui des 109 de la bataille d'Angleterre en était à ses balbutiements (quand ils en étaient équipés).
Autre chose pour BoX, le technochat aide beaucoup à éviter les incidents, et puis quand tu décolles et qu'il fait -40, tout de suite, c'est plus simple. D'ailleurs, il m'est arrivé de détruire mon moteur parce qu'il était trop froid. Il y a donc eu quelques progrès, mais le contexte y est pour beaucoup




> si tu préfères te concentrer sur le vol et les combats, prends BoX.
> Et si tu n'arrives toujours pas à te décider, sache que le rendu graphique des 2 est très différent. Compare des vidéos en ligne (en plein écran) pour te faire une idée. Personnellement, mon chouchou reste CloDo (pour l'aspect plus mécanique, les visuels et aussi pour le front de la Bataille d'Angleterre).


Effectivement, je préfère les vols de combat : une fois que j'ai démarré une ou deux fois le bousin par curiosité, je m'en lasse assez vite, mais le contexte historique joue pour 80% dans le choix.
Pour ma part, j'avais pris BoS parce que j'avais 5 ou 6 bouquins sur Stalingrad, mais Moscou et le Kuban, après 15 ans de IL2, 1946 ..., un peu marre (pour info, Stalingrad est très maltraité dans 1946 sur le plan historique).

Donc j'ai une préférence pour BoX, mais effectivement, les deux simus ont considérablement évolué et en préférer l'une à l'autre est purement subjectif maintenant

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Bon... Suite à vos retours, je me suis pris *CloDo Blitz*  :;):  et pour *BoX*, je verrai ça à la sortie de Kuban si les campagnes solo sont bien.

Sur GreenManGaming, il y a 25% sur tous les jeux jusqu'à ce soir, ce qui le fait à 17.24€ au lieu de 22.99€. C'est toujours ça de gagné pour les modules DCS futurs!

Reste plus qu'à attendre la fin du téléchargement et à régler l'huile et tout le reste alors et zou en vol!  ::P:

----------


## jeanba

> Bon... Suite à vos retours, je me suis pris *CloDo Blitz*  et pour *BoX*, je verrai ça à la sortie de Kuban si les campagnes solo sont bien.
> 
> Sur GreenManGaming, il y a 25% sur tous les jeux jusqu'à ce soir, ce qui le fait à 17.24€ au lieu de 22.99€. C'est toujours ça de gagné pour les modules DCS futurs!
> 
> Reste plus qu'à attendre la fin du téléchargement et à régler l'huile et tout le reste alors et zou en vol!


Super  ::): 
J'avais eu CloDo pour 3€50  ::trollface:: 
Mais pour BoX, si tu attends les soldes, tu peux avoir BoS ou BoM pour 25 €/$

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Super 
> J'avais eu CloDo pour 3€50


Oui un bon placement aurait été d'acheter CloDo en soldes juste avant la sortie de Blitz pour avoir ce dernier gratos.  ::):

----------


## jeanba

> Oui un bon placement aurait été d'acheter CloDo en soldes juste avant la sortie de Blitz pour avoir ce dernier gratos.


C'est l'idée, mais j'aurais préféré acheter pour 3€50 de bitcoins en 2014-2015

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> C'est l'idée, mais j'aurais préféré acheter pour 3€50 de bitcoins en 2014-2015


Ah ah! Rien à redire à ça! (à part... moi aussi  ::ninja:: )

----------


## ajcrou

> Super 
> J'avais eu CloDo pour 3€50


Moi, la version collector le jour même de la sortie. Celle avec la (moche) carte en tissus et le Pilots Note du Spitfire (disponible gratuitement en ligne)... J'étais tellement heureux d'aller chercher ma collector à la Fnac d'Aix-en-Provence (j'avais même manqué volontairement mon bus, en rentrant seulement à 20h00, rien que pour ce plaisir). Et la douche froide après... tellement de tristesse. j'ai perdu mon innocence en cette terrible journée.  :Emo: 

Par contre, honnêtement, j'ai relancé CloDo suite à la version Blitz (en réalité un peu avant), et honnêtement il est devenu très potable. En précisant que je fais uniquement du vol en ligne. Je trouve la modélisation des cockpits largement au-dessus de BoX (surtout si on compare le Spitfire), par contre inférieur concernant la structure extérieure. Je reste un peu dubitatif, par contre, sur la gestion motrice parfois un peu contradictoire lorsqu'on essaye d'appliquer les procédures de l'époque (ainsi que sur le temps de chauffe moteur, pas forcément ultra-réaliste d'imaginer le pilote grimpant dans un avion moteur froid...). Mais, inversement, j'adore le fait de pouvoir passer notamment sur Hurricane entre le réservoir principal et la réserve (là encore pour appliquer les procédures).
Graphiquement, ils ont fait des gros progrès avec Blitz notamment l'Angleterre ne ressemble plus à un marécage constellé de larges fleuves...
J'essaye aussi actuellement de me mettre à l'éditeur de mission dans le cadre d'un projet visant à reconstituer les opérations aériennes d'un certain Squadron de la RAF.
Après pour le solo, je ne serais dire.
Pour le reste, je suis encore dubitatif sur son avenir et notamment cette extension Afrique du Nord, même si je rêve de voir ce front modélisé.


Concernant BoX, il souffre pour moi encore de deux défauts majeurs :
- l'éditeur de mission qui est tout sauf intuitif et agréable d'utilisation. Sincèrement, pour organiser actuellement des soirées sur ce simulateur, c'est toujours une angoisse au moment d'ouvrir l'éditeur ;
- la méthode du serveur dédié pour hoster, qui impose des moyens non négligeables, en plus d'être profondément désagréable lorsqu'on fait de la création de missions (obligé de tester sous format solo et non multijoueur).
Et, on parle du nouveau mode coop dans la prochaine mise à jour, mais honnêtement, je doute qu'il change beaucoup les choses. Car actuellement, sous un serveur dédié on reste assez limité sur le nombre d'avions-IA en vol (ou le nombre d'objets au sol, par exemple les convois), et je parle bien ici du cas d'un serveur propre. On avait aussi essayé avec un joueur possédant un très gros PC et connexion internet pour héberger le serveur dédié, tout en jouant sur la même machine, et on avait vite été très limité sur le contenu de la mission et le nombre de participants. Donc sauf une évolution majeure sur ce point, je crains que le futur mode coop soit limité à des missions légères avec 3 - 4 participants. Mais à voir...
Personnellement, je prépare actuellement une série de mission historico-fictive en me basant sur l'activité aérienne du No.41 (RAF) Squadron (grâce au gros pavé de Steve Brew) sur Spitfire MkV avec la Carte Kuban (la Crimée formant l'Angleterre, et le Kuban la France ou inversement selon les événements) avec le Pe 2 pour jouer le rôle des Blenheim et Hampden, ainsi que le Boston lorsqu'il sera dispo.

Là encore pour le solo, je ne peux donner un avis n'ayant jamais lancé la moindre campagne sous BoS / BoM / BoK

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

C'est compliqué à configurer le joystick sur CloDo... Trop de termes à maîtriser et rien d'assigné par défaut. Suis pas prêt de décoller !

----------


## papagueff

> Ben en attendant, Empnicolas nous a créé une section dans son TS. Merci Nico.


Oui, un grand merci Nicolas. :Prey:

----------


## ajcrou

> C'est compliqué à configurer le joystick sur CloDo... Trop de termes à maîtriser et rien d'assigné par défaut. Suis pas prêt de décoller !


Et attends de voir avec les bimoteurs  ::trollface:: 

Éventuellement, ce soir j'ai un vol online avec des amis sous CloDo, je peux te faire un screenshot des commandes que j'ai configuré pour piloter le Spitfire et le Hurricane.

Attention aussi au train d'atterrissage du Hurricane, il peut surprendre.  :tired:

----------


## Flappie

> C'est compliqué à configurer le joystick sur CloDo... Trop de termes à maîtriser et rien d'assigné par défaut. Suis pas prêt de décoller !





De rien.  :;):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ouaouh! Merci! J'ai passé 30mn sur Google à essayer d'obtenir ça sans succès...

----------


## Genchou

> La BAF étant en hibernation prolongée, voire en cryogénisation, le serveur n'a pas été renouvelé. Il va falloir prendre de nouvelles habitudes.


Si jamais, j'ai un dédié chez Kimsufi et il fait tourner peu de trucs. On peut ptetre mettre en place un TS des canards volants ?

----------


## Flappie

Ben si tu veux, c'est sympa de ta part. Comme Empnicolas vole souvent avec nous les mardis, on en a pas spécialement besoin pour DCS tant qu'on peut squatter chez la Loose Team (enfin ça, c'est quand même à Empnicolas d'en décider !  ::): ), mais pour CloDo et BoX, ça pourrait servir.

Bon, sinon je viens de tomber là-dessus : une petite boîte qui bosse sur un retour de force adaptable au Warthog...  :Bave: 

http://youtu.be/5mNxn2_u4YI?t=39m55s

Pas de moteur, mais 5 bobines électromagnétiques.


EDIT: avec cette photo, ça parle plus.



EDIT2: la bête en fonctionnement (pas dans un simu, mais on voit que la solution semble viable) :

----------


## Flappie

Bonne nouvelle pour les fans du F-14 : Heatblur va intégrer le pod LANTIRN, qu'ils n'étaient pas certains de pouvoir simuler au tout début du projet.  ::): 

https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...94&postcount=1

----------


## Genchou

> Ben si tu veux, c'est sympa de ta part. Comme Empnicolas vole souvent avec nous les mardis, on en a pas spécialement besoin pour DCS tant qu'on peut squatter chez la Loose Team (enfin ça, c'est quand même à Empnicolas d'en décider ! ), mais pour CloDo et BoX, ça pourrait servir.
> 
> Bon, sinon je viens de tomber là-dessus : une petite boîte qui bosse sur un retour de force adaptable au Warthog... 
> 
> http://youtu.be/5mNxn2_u4YI?t=39m55s
> 
> Pas de moteur, mais 5 bobines électromagnétiques.
> 
> 
> ...


Han si ce machin se concrétise j'achète direct.  ::o: 

Reçu pour le TS. Mon dédié est vraiment sous-utilisé donc de mon côté il n'y aurait aucun problème à y ajouter un serveur TS et ça me ferait plaisir d'offrir un petit outil aux canards volants.

----------


## Tugais

Il faudrait publier cette vidéo sur le forum d'ED, ça devrait finir par attirer l'attention de quelques personnes bien placées pour tirer parti de cette technologie.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ben si tu veux, c'est sympa de ta part. Comme Empnicolas vole souvent avec nous les mardis, on en a pas spécialement besoin pour DCS tant qu'on peut squatter chez la Loose Team (enfin ça, c'est quand même à Empnicolas d'en décider ! )


Pas de problème pour venir sur notre TS, surtout que je vous ai fait une partie spéciale pour vous (normalement vous pouvez vous déplacer dans le channel même si vous n'avez aucun droit sur le TS, si je me suis pas trompé dans l'administration du TS) et vous pouvez y aller les autres jours de la semaines sans problème.
Pour ceux qui sont intéressé mais n'ont pas l'adresse et le mot de passe, vous pouvez contacter Papagueff, Flappie ou moi pour qu'on vous les donne.

----------


## papagueff

> Si jamais, j'ai un dédié chez Kimsufi et il fait tourner peu de trucs. On peut ptetre mettre en place un TS des canards volants ?


Pour information il existe un Mumble dédié à l'ensemble des canards PC avec des channels dédiés à chaque activités des canards.

----------


## Flappie

Pour information, les administrateurs du Mumble utilise un système de certificat très pénible quand on accueille régulièrement des petits nouveaux !  ::P:

----------


## Genchou

> Pour information il existe un Mumble dédié à l'ensemble des canards PC avec des channels dédiés à chaque activités des canards.


Je suis au courant. Mais à ma connaissance, Teamspeak permet une meilleure intégration via des plugins et consort, ça se prête mieux à DCS. Et comme le dit Flappie, il y a aussi les certifs du mumble CPC, qui sont bien pénibles.

----------


## Vitalferox

Pourquoi vous ne vous créez pas simplement un discord ? C'est gratuit , ca marche très bien , et la qualité du son dépasse largement celle de mumble ou teamspeak !

----------


## Flappie

Parce qu'on est vieux, et qu'on n'y connais rien à tout vos trucs de djeun's !  ::P:  A la base, TS et Mumble permettent aussi d'afficher nos noms en surimpression en jeu pour savoir qui parle (quand ça bugge pas). Il le fait, ça, Discord ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il faudrait publier cette vidéo sur le forum d'ED, ça devrait finir par attirer l'attention de quelques personnes bien placées pour tirer parti de cette technologie.


A ton avis, d'où je tire l'info ?  ::P:  https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=335


Cela dit, il mériterait un nouveau topic, ne serait-ce que pour éviter de polluer celui du FFB DIY.

----------


## Vitalferox

@flappie: je ne pense pas être beaucoup plus d'jeuns que toi , et j'y arrive très bien , donc tu peux le faire !! ^^ 
Je peux vous le créer et vous montrer comment ça marche si vous voulez , la formation devrait prendre au moin 3 minutes .  ::ninja:: 
Et oui il a aussi un overlay pour te montrer qui parle !

----------


## Flappie

Tu connais l'adage : quand c'est gratuit sur Internet, le produit c'est toi. Où est l'arnaque ?

Je ne dis pas que je n'y arriverais pas, mais tu demandais pourquoi on ne s'y met pas : eh bien parce que pour moi, Discord, ça s'arrêtait à un soft utilisé par la Mélanchosphére en 2017.

Quitte à changer, je préfèrerais opter pour DCS Simple Radio, mais il n'est pas noob-friendly à l'heure actuelle.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Tu connais l'adage : quand c'est gratuit sur Internet, le produit c'est toi. Où est l'arnaque ?
> 
> Je ne dis pas que je n'y arriverais pas, mais tu demandais pourquoi on ne s'y met pas : eh bien parce que pour moi, Discord, ça s'arrêtait à un soft utilisé par la Mélanchosphére en 2017.
> 
> Quitte à changer, je préfèrerais opter pour DCS Simple Radio, mais il n'est pas noob-friendly à l'heure actuelle.


Effectivement , si discord est gratuit c'est parcequ'il ne protège pas nos infos perso et en fait commerce ! 
Moi je pars du principe qu'on est en 2018 , qu'entre mon smartphone Android , mon compte Facebook et autres , je ne suis plus à ça près ! Mais je comprend bien que ça dérange certaine personne !

Discord a été utilisé par Mélenchon oui , par contre quand les médias ont raconté que les insoumis avaient crée discord , on a bien rigolé avec les copains , c'est bien sûr totalement faux ! 

Et pour finir , je ne met pas du tout tes compétences a utiliser discord en doute , c'est juste qu'on trouve ça super pratique et bien foutu , bien mieux foutu que mumble ou TS , qui en plus sont payant ! Donc j'en parle au cas où ça pourrais vous aider ... 

J'ai été un peu réticent à quitter mumble et ts aussi au début , mais je ne regrette pas du tout ! Si tu veux je t'envoie une invite pour le mien , que tu vois a quoi ça ressemble ?

----------


## Aghora

> Discord a été utilisé par Mélenchon oui , par contre quand les médias ont raconté que les insoumis avaient crée discord , on a bien rigolé avec les copains , c'est bien sûr totalement faux !


 :Sweat:  :Sweat:

----------


## Vitalferox

> 


Si si je te jure , ils ont osé écrire ça dans la presse ! Ils se sont corrigé après , mais le mal était fait !

----------


## Aghora

Non mais chut ! C'est politique ! C'est interdit !

----------


## Flappie

> Effectivement , si discord est gratuit c'est parcequ'il ne protège pas nos infos perso et en fait commerce ! 
> Moi je pars du principe qu'on est en 2018 , qu'entre mon smartphone Android , mon compte Facebook et autres , je ne suis plus à ça près ! Mais je comprend bien que ça dérange certaine personne !


J'ai pas Facebook et consorts, je suis revenu à Android à reculons suite à la mort de mon Windows Phone (qui fliquait aussi, certes, mais bien moins efficacement qu'Android), et j'ai vécu assez longtemps sans que personne ne vive de mes données persos pour continuer de trouver cette mode anormale.




> bien mieux foutu que mumble ou TS , qui en plus sont payant !


Là, tu m'apprends quelque chose... à moins que tu n'évoques simplement le coût de l'hébergement ?




> Si tu veux je t'envoie une invite pour le mien , que tu vois a quoi ça ressemble ?


T'inquiète, y'a Youtube pour ça.  :;): 

Est-ce que les whispers, les plugins, les serveurs de fichiers existent dans Discord ?

----------


## Tugais

Je plussoie Vitalferox concernant Discord. Je sais que pas mal de canards n'aiment pas le soft car il se sert de votre ludothèque pour savoir quand vous jouez à un jeu, combien de temps, etc. …

Cependant le soft est super pratique. Il permet à la fois d'avoir des salons de discussions (publics ou privés), des salons audio (là encore privés ou publics), de partager des documents, de gérer une liste d'amis et de MP, des plugins en veux-tu en voilà.

Et ouais, la qualité du son est bien au dessus de ce qui se fait sur Mumble. Pour TS je ne sais pas, je ne l'ai pas lancé depuis plus de 10 ans.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Non mais chut ! C'est politique ! C'est interdit !


Ah j'avais pas compris , pardon , mais c'est pas moi le premier a avoir cité un nom interdit !  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai pas Facebook et consorts, je suis revenu à Android à reculons suite à la mort de mon Windows Phone (qui fliquait aussi, certes, mais bien moins efficacement qu'Android), et j'ai vécu assez longtemps sans que personne ne vive de mes données persos pour continuer de trouver cette mode anormale.
> 
> 
> Là, tu m'apprends quelque chose... à moins que tu n'évoques simplement le coût de l'hébergement ?
> 
> 
> T'inquiète, y'a Youtube pour ça. 
> 
> Est-ce que les whispers, les plugins, les serveurs de fichiers existent dans Discord ?


Comme je te le disais , je comprend bien que tout le monde ne sois pas m'enfoutiste au sujet de ses données personnelles , donc je comprend tout à fait ton point de vue a ce niveau ! 

Pour les whisper , non je ne crois pas ! 
Pour les plugin , tu utilise des plugin sur DCS ? Pour ma part je ne me sers que de simple radio de temps à autres , qui lui se fout qu'on soit sur mumble , ts ou discord ! 
Et pour le partage de fichiers , oui ça se fais super bien avec discord , tu te crée un salon "mission " et tu y fout tous les fichiers que tu veux , tu peux même gérer qui accède à ce salon ou pas !

Et quand je parle de coût , je ne parle que de l'hébergement en effet , le prix est dérisoire certe , mais ça fais toujours plus cher que gratuit ! 

Et quand tu veux un teamspeak avec beaucoup de slot ça devient moin dérisoire non ? (Je me rappel plus des prix) 
Sur le discord d'élite dangerous on s'est retrouvé à 300/400 personne un soir d'événement spécial , C'est pas rien quand même pour un soft gratuit !

----------


## DHP

> il se sert de votre ludothèque pour savoir quand vous jouez à un jeu, combien de temps, etc. …
> .


Ah quand même.

----------


## Aghora

> Ah quand même.


C'est guère différent de Steam.

----------


## Empnicolas

> C'est guère différent de Steam.


Steam tu le sais comme tu joue via son biais contrairement à Discord (et on ne sais si discord ne nous pompe pas d'autres d'infos)
En tous cas j'ai aucune confiance en discord

----------


## papagueff

> Steam tu le sais comme tu joue via son biais contrairement à Discord (et on ne sais si discord ne nous pompe pas d'autres d'infos)
> En tous cas j'ai aucune confiance en discord


En conclusion; Empnicolas nous à gentiment alloué un channel sur le TS de la Loose Team,alors faisons honneur à la générosité de notre ami et retrouvons nous sur TS pour nos parties de rigolade avec un zeste de sérieux, tout de même.     ::):

----------


## Tugais

Petite surprise ce midi de mon côté.

J'ai passé commande du dernier grip VKB - le MCG Pro - la semaine dernière directement depuis la boutique qu'ils ont installé sur AliExpress pour les clients d'Asie et d'Océanie. Reçu ce midi par La Poste. C'est vraiment du beau matos, je possédais déjà un grip KG12 pour du warbird, mais là cette très grosse inspiration des sticks russes est vraiment bien foutue. Je vais tâcher de tester la chose ce weekend. Voici une photo de la bête :



J'aimerais vraiment que VKB se lance dans des grips occidentaux à l'avenir afin de remplacer mon Warthog - je le conserverai tout de même pour voler en A-10 mais ce serait tout. Un grip de F-14 développé en partenariat avec Heatblur est dans les tuyaux, mais quelque chose d'un peu plus copieux ne serait pas de refus. Ce n'est pas tant les grips qui sont bons chez eux (ils le sont vraiment) mais plutôt leur base. C'est dur de repasser sur un Warthog quand on vole quelques heures sur une base Gunfighter.

----------


## Flappie

> En conclusion; Empnicolas nous à gentiment alloué un channel sur le TS de la Loose Team,alors faisons honneur à la générosité de notre ami et retrouvons nous sur TS pour nos parties de rigolade avec un zeste de sérieux, tout de même.




Pas mieux. Mais au moins maintenant, je connais l'offre Discord en détail.


@Tugais :  :Bave:  Le test ! Le test ! Le test !!

----------


## partizan

Le prix , Le prix, Le prix

----------


## Flappie

A mon avis, le prix est de 325 € + 25 € de taxes+fdp, soit dans les 350 €. J'ai bon ? Evidemment, c'est bien plus cher que le manche du Warthog seul, mais bon... c'est un de nos loisirs principaux, non ?  ::P: 

Bizarre, sur leur site, je ne vois aucune différence visuelle entre les grips MCG et MCG Pro, alors que je lis que le Pro a un axe et une flopée de boutons en plus...

----------


## jeanba

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/19/f72...ad6233c.md.jpg


C'est quoi le beau wargame que tu écrases avec ton gros joystick plein de boutons ? ::'(:

----------


## Bopnc

C'est *Next war : taiwan* ? Non ?  ::P:

----------


## jeanba

Tugais doit nous jurer qu'aucun pion n'a été maltraité pendant le tournage de cette photographie !!! ::(:

----------


## Tugais

Je n'ai acheté que le grip, ayant déjà la base. Il m'a coûté 152,85€ port compris. La cerise sur le gâteau est l'absence de TVA a régulariser ; c'est La Poste qui s'est acquitté de l'acheminement depuis Roissy jusqu'à Paris et aucune liasse n'était présente avec le colis. J'ai demandé au type si j'allais recevoir un courrier par la suite et après vérification de sa part il n'a trouvé trace de frais supplémentaires nulle part. Si c'est le cas je m'en sors bien vu que le grip seul est annoncé à 160 euros H.T

Concernant les axes et les boutons supplémentaires la version classique propose sur certains boutons des switchs à deux positions, alors que leur version Pro sont remplacés par des switchs 4 axes plus "push" ou des sticks analogiques.

Le wargame est bien Next War : Taiwan de GMT, j'étais en train de préparer le setup ce matin quand je suis allé récupérer le colis. Aucun pion n'a été maltraité au cours de la séance photo, promis !  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

OK, merci pour les infos. Tu nous diras comment tu utilises tout ce beau monde dans DCS, hein ?

Sinon, y'a du monde pour voler ce soir ?

----------


## Aghora

> Le wargame est bien Next War : Taiwan de GMT, j'étais en train de préparer le setup ce matin quand je suis allé récupérer le colis. Aucun pion n'a été maltraité au cours de la séance photo, promis !


T'as la place pour y jouer finalement.
Tu joues avec qui ?

----------


## Tugais

> OK, merci pour les infos. Tu nous diras comment tu utilises tout ce beau monde dans DCS, hein ?
> 
> Sinon, y'a du monde pour voler ce soir ?


Je vais essayer de mettre la main sur de la doc pour savoir comment est utilisé le stick par les pilotes de Flanker. A partir de là je pourrais extrapoler et me faire une config' pour le MiG-29 et le Su-33. Je partagerai mes trouvailles avec plaisir.




> T'as la place pour y jouer finalement.
> Tu joues avec qui ?


Next War : India/Pakistan, Poland et Taiwan passent sans problème sur ma table lorsque je la déplie, Korea c'est une autre affaire par contre, il faut sortir les planches que j'ai acheté en plus pour gagner en surface. Je n'ai aucun soucis avec les autres titres que j'ai si ce n'est les wargames traitant des opérations aériennes qui demandent plus d'espace (The Burning Blue, Downtown ou encore Elusive Victory). Je me suis remis aux wargames l'année dernière avec ASL grâce à un autre canard que j'ai connu sur un autre forum d'ailleurs (cote1664.net), nous avons joué quelques mois ensemble mais j'ai du arrêter. Depuis je pose simplement les cartes et teste les systèmes en faisant les petits scénarios en solo.

Edit : Bon, finalement j'ai décidé de voler un peu ce soir. Je vole en 2.2 au dessus du Nevada et suis sur Mumble, des fois que.

----------


## papagueff

Pour Flappie; j'ai crée une mission anti navires (pas pour Mardi puisque nous refaisons la même que la semaine dernière), toute simple mais pas évidente pour détruire les navires et rentrer entier. Je voudrais que tu y jettes un œil, voir les deux mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas les droits ni les gauches de transférer des fichiers sur le TS de la loose. Alors Nicolas si tu m'entends,salut.    ::rolleyes::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Pour Flappie; j'ai crée une mission anti navires (pas pour Mardi puisque nous refaisons la même que la semaine dernière), toute simple mais pas évidente pour détruire les navires et rentrer entier. Je voudrais que tu y jettes un œil, voir les deux mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas les droits ni les gauches de transférer des fichiers sur le TS de la loose. Alors Nicolas si tu m'entends,salut.


Ca devrai etre bon,juste l'interface TS un peu mal faite

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Merci !
> 
> En te lisant, je me demande si j'avais pas repassé le HUD en SOI, et du coup ça pourrait venir de là (me demandez pas pourquoi j'ai fait ça, je ne me rappelles plus).
> 
> Je retenterai ce week-end !
> 
> Pas mal l'astuce du Auto-Lase !


Pour Tugais et empnicolas, j'ai trouvé ce qui merdait pour mes GBU... Le code laser des GBU et du TGP étaient différents.

Donc forkément, ça allait moins bien.....

----------


## papagueff

> Ca devrai etre bon,juste l'interface TS un peu mal faite


Merci Nicolas. Flappie c'est bon, c'est dans la boite

----------


## LeLiquid

Par curiosité, vous utilisez un système type TrackIr ? Ça apporte beaucoup ?

----------


## Tugais

L'usage du Track-IR (ou de ses équivalents) est devenu essentielle si ce n'est impératif pour les simulations de vol. Je n'imagine pas que l'on puisse revenir en arrière et s'en passer tant les avantages et le confort d'utilisation sont importants.

Avoir un tel système c'est s'assurer d'avoir une SA irréprochable - pour peu que l'on soit attentif)) Pouvoir suivre une cible dans ses évolutions en dogfight, voler en formation, observer son espace toutes les x secondes afin de détecter les menaces potentielles, conserver le visuel sur des cibles au sol lors de straffing, etc. etc.

Pour se lancer dans un simulateur, quelqu'il soit, il faut sérieusement songer à acheter ou faire soit-même un système de tracking. Ça facilite considérablement la vie du pilote virtuel.

----------


## LeLiquid

C'est bien ce qui me semblait  ::P: 

Et du coup, dans ce domaine la, c'est le TrackIr qui fait consensus ? Ou bien il se trouve des systèmes moins cher mais qui restent efficaces ?

Edit : Je viens de voir l'OP.. Quel mongol je fais. Je viendrais vous prendre la tête si je trouve pas mon bonheur dessus.

----------


## Flappie

Je pense qu'on peut très bien se passer du headtracking si on ne l'a jamais utilisé. Le truc, c'est qu'il faut réserver un chapeau chinois, et que c'est bien moins réactif qu'un headtracker.

Attention, il manque une solution intéressante dans l'OP (je vais l'ajouter de ce pas) : le EDtracker qui n'utilise ni casquette ni caméras. Le principe ? Une petite boîte à fixer sur ton casque qui mesure les mouvements de la tête via des capteurs gyroscopiques. Taif attractif, voire très attractif si tu le montes toi-même.

----------


## LeLiquid

Bon j'ai craqué pour IL 2.. Et j'ai pris Battle of Moscow (alors que je voulais Stalingrad..  :Facepalm: ).

Je l'ai pris directement sur leur site, et qu'est ce que leur laucher est long à dl, j'aurai du le prendre sur Steam  ::ninja:: .

Je reviendrais vers vous une fois que j'aurai un peu tâté la bête, si il y a toujours des canards qui sont dessus bien entendu.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pour le Track-IR, ça n'a un intérêt que si on a un écran super grand ou plusieurs écrans, non? Parce que si c'est pour tourner la tête et tenter de voir quand même ce qui se passe à l'écran (j'ai un 24"), cela ne doit pas être très agréable.

----------


## war-p

> L'usage du Track-IR (ou de ses équivalents) est devenu essentielle si ce n'est impératif pour les simulations de vol. Je n'imagine pas que l'on puisse revenir en arrière et s'en passer tant les avantages et le confort d'utilisation sont importants.
> 
> Avoir un tel système c'est s'assurer d'avoir une SA irréprochable - pour peu que l'on soit attentif)) Pouvoir suivre une cible dans ses évolutions en dogfight, voler en formation, observer son espace toutes les x secondes afin de détecter les menaces potentielles, conserver le visuel sur des cibles au sol lors de straffing, etc. etc.
> 
> Pour se lancer dans un simulateur, quelqu'il soit, il faut sérieusement songer à acheter ou faire soit-même un système de tracking. Ça facilite considérablement la vie du pilote virtuel.


LOL. No.

----------


## Tugais

> LOL. No.


LOL. Si. (j'ai de nouveau 12 ans  ::lol:: )

Et parce que je vais tâcher d'être un tantinet plus constructif que toi (pas dur pour le coup, merci de m'enlever une épine du pied), je vais expliquer de nouveau ma position sur le sujet.

Tout d'abord il est évident que ce type de dispositif n'est pas obligatoire pour voler de temps en temps, du genre 2 heures par mois. Cependant, pour quelqu'un qui souhaite voler régulièrement et se faciliter la vie une fois en vol, le dispositif offre des avantages que tu n'auras jamais avec l'utilisation d'un simple bouton sur ton grip. Lorsque j'ai commencé à voler il y a plus de 20 ans, nous n'avions pas de Track-IR, et on se contentait du chapeau chinois pour observer son pit et actionner les différents switchs ; quand au dogfight nous utilisions le padlock qui permet de verrouiller visuellement la cible et la maintenir au centre de l'écran. Manque de pot aujourd'hui la fonction de padlock est désactivé sur presque tous les serveurs (à vrai dire je n'en connais aucun qui l'autorise), du coup, bien malin celui qui arrivera à suivre une cible se déplaçant à plusieurs centaines de km/h sur tous les plans autour de ton appareil avec l'aide d'un simple bouton.

Et puis comme l'a fait remarquer Flappie, si l'on a jamais volé avec ce type de dispositif, il est tout à fait dispensable, c'est sûr. Mais le fait est qu'un utilisateur de Track-IR ne reviendra jamais sur ses pas ; je ne vois pas comment c'est possible, et encore une fois, je ne connais personne qui ai fait l'acquisition d'un dispositif et puis après quelques semaines ou mois d'utilisation s'est dit : "Ah non, c'est franchement de la merde ce truc, je préfère mille fois mon chapeau chinois".

@Poussin Joyeux : La taille de l'écran importe peu, l'utilité du Track-IR est de pouvoir observer n'importe quel point de l'espace entourant le pilote en ne déplaçant sa tête que de quelques centimètres. Que tu ai un écran de 17 pouces ou de 34 pouces la vue par défaut est celle qui fait face au HUD et/ou le gyro. En tournant de quelques centimètres ton visage sur un côté ou l'autre tu seras en mesure de faire tourner la tête de ton pilote totalement vers l'arrière de l'appareil et d'observer tes six heures par exemple (ensuite, tout est question de réglage au sein du soft qui gère le dispositif de tracking). Pareil pour se pencher sur l'un des instruments de vol en t'avançant naturellement vers ton écran afin de zoomer dessus ; dans certains cockpits, l'utilisation du Track-IR permet aussi d'accéder à certains switchs ou cadrans qui ne seraient pas visible sans son utilisation et qui devrait être actionnés par une combinaison de touches au clavier (cf. la capture ci-après et le cadran entouré d'un cercle rouge) :

----------


## LeLiquid

Je vais déjà essayer de faire décoller mon avion pour le moment ( ::ninja:: ), mais merci pour les précisions  :;): 

Pas de tutoriel directement intégrer au jeu.. Vous auriez des conseils ou tuto pour appréhender le jeu tout en douceur, et configurer un X52 ?

----------


## Flappie

> Pour le Track-IR, ça n'a un intérêt que si on a un écran super grand ou plusieurs écrans, non? Parce que si c'est pour tourner la tête et tenter de voir quand même ce qui se passe à l'écran (j'ai un 24"), cela ne doit pas être très agréable.


Si, le Track-IR (comme tous les autres dispositifs de headtracking) peut aussi servir pour les possesseurs de petits écrans. En effet, les mouvements du joueur sont démultipliés pour lui éviter de se faire un torticolis. Pour l'expliquer, rien de plus simple : voici une capture d'écran du soft du Track-IR (ici, la v4).



En outre, tu peux modifier les courbes des 6 axes à loisir.

Pour finir, voici une démo sous ArmA 2 en vidéo (vol en hélico à partie de 4:30) :

----------


## Serpi

> Je vais déjà essayer de faire décoller mon avion pour le moment (), mais merci pour les précisions 
> 
> Pas de tutoriel directement intégrer au jeu.. Vous auriez des conseils ou tuto pour appréhender le jeu tout en douceur, et configurer un X52 ?


Débuter avec le Bf109 F2 je dirais, tu t'épargnes la gestion du moteur qui peu être un peu casse-gueule au début  :;): 

Ensuite, tu peux :
- manger de la vidéo tuto de qualité,
- essayer d'apprendre les spécifs de vol essentielles du coucou de ton choix, ou t'imprimer un mémo,
- te trouver une campagne gratuite faite par la communauté histoire d'avoir "un but" une fois que tu maîtrises les premiers rudiments (décoller, faire quelques acrobaties, descendre de la cible pas trop mouvante, atterrir).

BOM fourni un bon panel d'avions avec du caractère, mais BOS aurait peut être été plus simple pour mettre le pied au palonnier (le Yak et le Bf109 F4 sont à mon avis les avions les plus simples à prendre en main et avec lesquels s'amuser).

----------


## Tugais

> Je vais déjà essayer de faire décoller mon avion pour le moment (), mais merci pour les précisions 
> 
> Pas de tutoriel directement intégrer au jeu.. Vous auriez des conseils ou tuto pour appréhender le jeu tout en douceur, et configurer un X52 ?


Voilà un lien vers un sujet hébergé sur le forum officiel d'IL-2, il s'agit d'un guide pour tous les appareils présents dans Battle of Moscow. Le type s'est inspiré des Chuck's Guide pour faire son propre manuel, c'est pas mal du tout.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Si, le Track-IR (comme tous les autres dispositifs de headtracking) peut aussi servir pour les possesseurs de petits écrans. En effet, les mouvements du joueur sont démultipliés pour lui éviter de se faire un torticolis. Pour l'expliquer, rien de plus simple : voici une capture d'écran du soft du Track-IR (ici, la v4).
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/21/5e9...ebd8e1f.md.png
> 
> En outre, tu peux modifier les courbes des 6 axes à loisir.
> 
> Pour finir, voici une démo sous ArmA 2 en vidéo (vol en hélico à partie de 4:30) :


Tu admettras que ça ne fait pas très naturel sur la vidéo quand même la synchro entre son déplacement de visage et son regard.  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> dans certains cockpits, l'utilisation du Track-IR permet aussi d'accéder à certains switchs ou cadrans qui ne seraient pas visible sans son utilisation et qui devrait être actionnés par une combinaison de touches au clavier (cf. la capture ci-après et le cadran entouré d'un cercle rouge) :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/21/bbb...4d3fae8.md.jpg


Ah, je n'avais pas pensé à cet aspect en effet.

----------


## Flappie

> Tu admettras que ça ne fait pas très naturel sur la vidéo quand même la synchro entre son déplacement de visage et son regard.


Le Track-IR, il faut l'essayer. Le problème, c'est qu'il est introuvable en boutique. Si tu as peur que ça te coûte, essaye FreeTrack No-IR : c'est gratuit. Il te suffit de trouver une webcam qui traine. Si tu es convaincu par le dispositif, mais pas par le soft, tu pourras alors envisager d'acheter le TrackIR ou encore le EDtracker.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Débuter avec le Bf109 F2 je dirais, tu t'épargnes la gestion du moteur qui peu être un peu casse-gueule au début 
> 
> Ensuite, tu peux :
> - manger de la vidéo tuto de qualité,
> - essayer d'apprendre les spécifs de vol essentielles du coucou de ton choix, ou t'imprimer un mémo,
> - te trouver une campagne gratuite faite par la communauté histoire d'avoir "un but" une fois que tu maîtrises les premiers rudiments (décoller, faire quelques acrobaties, descendre de la cible pas trop mouvante, atterrir).
> 
> BOM fourni un bon panel d'avions avec du caractère, mais BOS aurait peut être été plus simple pour mettre le pied au palonnier (le Yak et le Bf109 F4 sont à mon avis les avions les plus simples à prendre en main et avec lesquels s'amuser).





> Voilà un lien vers un sujet hébergé sur le forum officiel d'IL-2, il s'agit d'un guide pour tous les appareils présents dans Battle of Moscow. Le type s'est inspiré des Chuck's Guide pour faire son propre manuel, c'est pas mal du tout.


Merci les gars, vais regarder ça. La série de vidéo du premier lien m'a l'air d'être fait pour les joueurs un minimum confirmés. J'ai jamais touché à de la simu aérienne, ce qui doit s'en rapprocher le plus est Elite Dangerous  ::ninja:: .

Du coup si vous avez du basique, voir du très basique je suis preneur..

----------


## Serpi

Les vidéos de "The Air Combat Tutorial" sont surtout utiles au début pour se familiariser rapidement avec un engin en particulier.
Partaille a en son temps fait quelques tutos sur BO*S*. Ils ont l'avantage d'être en français et certains donnent des billes pour mieux appréhender certains aspects de la gestion moteur ou du bombardement.

Edit:
Et pour continuer à t'abreuver de vidéos jusqu'à t'en donner la nausée, il y a le très bon Sheriff. Il y a notamment un tuto sur le Mig3, qui est un avions compliqué mais très agréable à piloter (surtout depuis la dernière mise à jour des modèles de vol, où il est bien plus simple à faire décoller...). Si tu veux voir où tu en es sur ta courbe d'apprentissage, ça peut être le bon coucou.  ::):

----------


## LeLiquid

Je viens de tenter une mission avec l'avion que tu m'as conseillé, le BF 109 F2. J'ai réussi à décoller  ::lol::  (même si je suis sorti de piste sur la fin..). J'ai réussi à détruire 2 DCA avant de lamentablement frotter sur le sol ou la DCA lors d'un dernier passage.. Moteur endommagé, radiateur percé.. Le moteur s'est coupé lorsque je survolais une forêt, à quelques mètres près je tentais d’atterrir dans un champ, mais un sapin en a décidé autrement. C'était chouette !

Même si ma femme s'est bien foutu de ma gueule, lors de mon premier "piqué" je faisais la grimace tout en me rapprochant inexorablement et inconsciemment de l'écran  ::P: .

Puis c'est normal que ça bouge pas mal tous les sens lorsque j'utilise le lacet ?  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Oui, le lacet c'est pour les petites corrections (exemple : alignement pour atterrissage/décollage) et pour contrer les effets du vents. Si tu veux voler "efficacement" (bille centrée), il vaut mieux tourner en tirant sur le manche, après avoir orienté le dos de l'avion vers le sens du virage.

Félicitations en tout cas !  ::):

----------


## Bacab

> Oui, le lacet c'est pour les petites corrections (exemple : alignement pour atterrissage/décollage) et pour contrer les effets du vents. Si tu veux voler "efficacement" (bille centrée), il vaut mieux tourner en tirant sur le manche, après avoir orienté le dos de l'avion vers le sens du virage.
> 
> Félicitations en tout cas !


2-3 explications en + : pour prendre un virage tu inclines le manche du coté ou tu veux tourner. Malheureusement, la physique fait que cela ne suffit pas pour prendre un virage efficace (càd avec le moins de perte de vitesse possible). 
Dans un premier temps le fait de donner du manche à droite ou à gauche va introduire un mouvement de lacet induit qu'il faut anticiper. 
Dans un second temps l'avion va partir vers l'intérieur du virage ou vers l'extérieur du virage. 
Ces effets sont visibles sur un instrument du tableau de bord : une petite bille qui se ballade dans un tuyau de verre. Le truc important à retenir c'est que la bille doit toujours être au milieu du tuyau dans un virage. Pour se faire le pilote utilise le palonnier et le truc mnémotechnique pour savoir comment utiliser le palonnier dans un virage c'est "le pied chasse la bille". Exemple : tu vois la bille partir à gauche, tu donnes du pied à gauche et la bille revient au centre (ou va à droite tu corriges trop), inversement si la bille part à droite.

PS: j'ai trouvé une chaîne Youtube jeune mais plutôt sympa avec des dogfight bien mis en scène : https://www.youtube.com/user/SQfighterpilot
Exemple d'une vidéo qui me motive pour me mettre au Sabre

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Le Track-IR, il faut l'essayer. Le problème, c'est qu'il est introuvable en boutique. Si tu as peur que ça te coûte, essaye FreeTrack No-IR : c'est gratuit. Il te suffit de trouver une webcam qui traine. Si tu es convaincu par le dispositif, mais pas par le soft, tu pourras alors envisager d'acheter le TrackIR ou encore le EDtracker.


Si ça peut dépanner, j'ai un Track-IR 4 qui ne sert plus depuis que je suis passé au 5. Enfin si, il sert, mais à propager la bonne parole : je l'ai prêté quelques jours à Sébum, il est passé à la caisse direct.
Donc si quelqu'un (pas trop loin de Paris) veut l'emprunter pour se faire une idée, y a moyen de s'arranger.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Le Track-IR, il faut l'essayer. Le problème, c'est qu'il est introuvable en boutique. Si tu as peur que ça te coûte, essaye FreeTrack No-IR : c'est gratuit. Il te suffit de trouver une webcam qui traine. Si tu es convaincu par le dispositif, mais pas par le soft, tu pourras alors envisager d'acheter le TrackIR ou encore le EDtracker.


Bonne idée! Je n'avais pas entendu parler de FreeTrack No-IR. Merci!  :;): 




> Si ça peut dépanner, j'ai un Track-IR 4 qui ne sert plus depuis que je suis passé au 5. Enfin si, il sert, mais à propager la bonne parole : je l'ai prêté quelques jours à Sébum, il est passé à la caisse direct.
> Donc si quelqu'un (pas trop loin de Paris) veut l'emprunter pour se faire une idée, y a moyen de s'arranger.


C'est sympa mais comme je ne suis pas proche de Paris, je vais tenter la solution "webcam" pour me faire une idée.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

C'est dans l'OP.  :;):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> C'est dans l'OP.


En effet!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jokletox

> Si ça peut dépanner, j'ai un Track-IR 4 qui ne sert plus depuis que je suis passé au 5. Enfin si, il sert, mais à propager la bonne parole : je l'ai prêté quelques jours à Sébum, il est passé à la caisse direct.
> Donc si quelqu'un (pas trop loin de Paris) veut l'emprunter pour se faire une idée, y a moyen de s'arranger.


Y'a un intérêt à passer du 4 au 5 si on est un peu limite niveau pognon ?

Sinon je suis d'accord qu'une fois qu'on y a goûter c'est dur de s'en passer. Je le mets pas toujours parce que la flemme et fils qui s'emmêlent mais même pour des trucs à la con genre Farming Simulator 17 (ça va, chacun ses petits plaisirs coupables) ça me manque dès que je dois bouger la vue avec un stick...

----------


## Tugais

> PS: j'ai trouvé une chaîne Youtube jeune mais plutôt sympa avec des dogfight bien mis en scène : https://www.youtube.com/user/SQfighterpilot


Le serveur Korea! 1952 a l'air d'être l'un des plus sympas sur DCS, je suis allé faire un tour du côté de leur Discord et les types sont super impliqués. Par contre il faut être procédurier et suivre à la lettre les consignes (que ce soit au taxi, au take off ou pendant les phases d'engagement) tout en étant obligatoirement sur Simple Radio, sous peine de kick/ban.

J'ai un MiG 15 au garage avec l'espoir un jour de trouver un sparing partner (Sergeiev si tu me lis xD)

----------


## LeLiquid

> Si ça peut dépanner, j'ai un Track-IR 4 qui ne sert plus depuis que je suis passé au 5. Enfin si, il sert, mais à propager la bonne parole : je l'ai prêté quelques jours à Sébum, il est passé à la caisse direct.
> Donc si quelqu'un (pas trop loin de Paris) veut l'emprunter pour se faire une idée, y a moyen de s'arranger.


Je note ça dans un coin de ma tête, je vais continuer d'apprendre à me servir de mon n'avion pour le moment (c'est juste l'histoire de quelques mois  ::ninja:: ) et si je suis toujours motivé, pourquoi pas en profiter pour tester.

----------


## SergeyevK

> Le serveur Korea! 1952 a l'air d'être l'un des plus sympas sur DCS, je suis allé faire un tour du côté de leur Discord et les types sont super impliqués. Par contre il faut être procédurier et suivre à la lettre les consignes (que ce soit au taxi, au take off ou pendant les phases d'engagement) tout en étant obligatoirement sur Simple Radio, sous peine de kick/ban.
> 
> J'ai un MiG 15 au garage *avec l'espoir un jour de trouver un sparing partner* (Sergeiev si tu me lis xD)


Quasi quand tu veux.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Y'a un intérêt à passer du 4 au 5 si on est un peu limite niveau pognon ?


Aucun, de mon point de vue. Je me satisfait toujours de mon TIR4.

----------


## Sigps220

Le Track-IR j'ai longtemps été sceptique dessus. Je me disais, bof ça libère un chapeau chinois sur le stick, mais il suffit d'avoir un stick avec pas mal de touche pour s'en passer. 
Je dois bien avouer que j'avais tort, c'est à mon sens un outil qu'il vaut mieux utiliser le plus tôt possible. Dans l'ordre des priorités je dirais que le track-IR vient après le hotas, mais c'est la priorité n°2. 

Plusieurs éléments : 
- Le track-IR apporte un gros plus car tu as la possibilité de bouger la caméra sur 6 axes : Mouvements de tête et mouvement du corps. Avec un tel mouvement, fini les difficultés pour atteindre les switch planqués en bas du cockpit ou sur le côté, ou à l'inverse tu peut te "remonter" pour voir la piste en te posant (surtout en warbird). Chose très difficile avec le hat, car il est rare de réserver un autre hat aux mouvements du pilote. Au mieux on a une touche facile d'accès pour monter/descendre le pilote, mais dès qu'il faut faire un mouvement diagonal c'est galère.
- Bien évidemment ça libère le hat de toutes les touches relatives à la gestion de la vue (sauf à la limite la gestion du zoom qu'il vaut mieux laisser mapper). 
- Tes mouvements de caméra sont beaucoup plus fluides, c'est incontestable et il faut essayer pour s'en rendre compte. Mon installation intriguait des amis qui sont passés à la maison et qui l'ont essayé (alors qu'ils sont absolument pas pilote), après essais leur impression était que ça faisait "quasiment comme de la VR" sur la facilité d'usage et l'immersion. 

Après, il y aussi des points à savoir : 
- C'est pas très esthétique, tu ressembles à un insecte avec les "antennes" sur le casque (ou la casquette, mais si tu as un casque tu peux facilement te passer de la casquette). 
- Il faut être patient et trouver le temps d'avoir les bons réglages. Un bon réglage est un réglage perso (encore plus que sur un Hotas), car il dépend de ton installation. Personnellement je galérais un peu au début et puis j'ai trouvé un profil sur le site de DCS. Je suis parti de cette base, mais maintenant le profil est complétement customisé et je pense qu'il est finalisé à 90%. L'art du réglage c'est de trouver la bonne démultiplication sur chaque axe qui te permet d'être à l'aise et de faire tous les mouvements. 
- En fonction de ton installation ça peut être sensible à certaines interférences. Par exemple, le track-IR n'aime pas du tout la "lampe à lave" que j'ai derrière moi, si elle est allumé, le track devient fou et confond les signaux. Pour le reste, je joue à côté de la fenêtre et je n'ai pas de problème particulier de reflet (bon c'est vrai que le temps actuel aide aussi).

----------


## Flappie

> En fonction de ton installation ça peut être sensible à certaines interférences. Par exemple, le track-IR n'aime pas du tout la "lampe à lave" que j'ai derrière moi, si elle est allumé, le track devient fou et confond les signaux. Pour le reste, je joue à côté de la fenêtre et je n'ai pas de problème particulier de reflet (bon c'est vrai que le temps actuel aide aussi).


Le Track-IR n'aime pas la lumière du jour directe (quand le soleil est face au capteur infrarouge). J'ai joué plusieurs années dos à la fenêtre, et j'étais obligé de tirer le rideau pour que mon Track-IR fonctionne correctement. En même temps, c'est bien normal : l'AIM-9 _Sidewinder_ a le même problème.  ::):

----------


## LeLiquid

C'est quoi l'astuce pour réussir à ralentir suffisamment pour atterrir proprement (il-2), je sors les volets (environ 20%) je diminue fortement le régime moteur et je pointe le nez de l'avion vers le haut (raisonnablement  ::P: ) mais j'arrive toujours trop vite, je défonce l'hélice à chaque coup ( quand je ne fais pas des tonneaux xD)

----------


## Chaussette

Il faut sortir les volets progressivement et à fond. Il y a une position "atterrissage". Par contre attention, ça fait aussi beaucoup de traînée et il faut donc remonter le régime moteur sous peine de décrocher. Tu n'es pas obligé de pointer le nez de l'avion vers le haut pendant la descente, tu peux remonter le nez un peu avant de toucher la piste pour réduire la vitesse de descente et toucher en douceur.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Il faut sortir les volets progressivement et à fond. Il y a une position "atterrissage". Par contre attention, ça fait aussi beaucoup de traînée et il faut donc remonter le régime moteur sous peine de décrocher. Tu n'es pas obligé de pointer le nez de l'avion vers le haut pendant la descente, tu peux remonter le nez un peu avant de toucher la piste pour réduire la vitesse de descente et toucher en douceur.


Ok merci, je persévère (j'arrive pas à arriver à moins de 200 kmh pour le moment, ça finit mal à chaque fois)

----------


## Sigps220

> Ok merci, je persévère (j'arrive pas à arriver à moins de 200 kmh pour le moment, ça finit mal à chaque fois)


Tu ne dois pas atterrir avec une vitesse descente trop forte, si l'avion a un variomètre (qui mesure la "vitesse" à laquelle l'avion monte ou perd de l'altitude), il faut faire attention à ne pas avoir une vitesse de descente trop forte, sinon c'est un coup à rebondir et c'est là où les choses se passent mal en général.

Comme Chaussette, je penses que tu arrives trop vite, tu dois avoir tes volets ouverts à fond pour te poser.  Ca semble contradictoire, mais  pour te poser tu dois garder les gaz ouverts pendant une grande partie de l'atterrissage. Il n'y a aucun problème à ne baisser les gaz (et les mettre en idle) qu'une fois posé. Garder un filet de gaz permet de garder l'avion aligné.

----------


## LeLiquid

Donc on ne compte quasiment que sur les volets pour ralentir en fait ?

Je viens de réussir ! En gardant les gazs à 20 25 % !! Par contre je sais pas si j'ai pété quelque chose dans la procédure, vais essayer de redécoller.

----------


## Chaussette

En fait, les volets baissés à fonds ont une très forte traînée et donc freinent beaucoup l'avion. Donc si tu arrives vite et que tu es encore assez loin de la piste, tu peux baisser les volets à fond et baisser les gaz au mini, le temps que ta vitesse arrive à une vitesse d'atterrissage convenable, puis tu augmentes les gaz pour stabiliser cette vitesse sinon tu vas décrocher car ça va continuer à freiner.

J'en profite aussi pour te prévenir que pour le décollage, 1 cran ou 2 de volets suffisent, il ne faut surtout pas baisser les volets à fond pour le décollage !!

----------


## LeLiquid

Bon je n'ai pas réussi à réitéré l'exploit, (et le jeu refuse de me binder les freins sur un chapeau chinois..).

Je n'arrive pas à ralentir assez j'ai l'impression, au mieux je suis à 180Km/h, mais à cette vitesse j'ai l'impression de tomber comme une pierre.

Pour le décollage, je "maîtrise" maintenant vu que j'ai du le faire 15 fois de suite la  ::ninja::  (d'ailleurs ils connaissent pas le bitume en URSS ?  ::P: )

----------


## Sigps220

> Donc on ne compte quasiment que sur les volets pour ralentir en fait ?
> 
> Je viens de réussir ! En gardant les gazs à 20 25 % !! Par contre je sais pas si j'ai pété quelque chose dans la procédure, vais essayer de redécoller.


Schématiquement ce sont effectivement les volets qui vont quasiment seuls jouer le rôle de frein. Comme le dit Chaussette, il faut être vigilant avec les volets baissés aux max, car le trainée qu'ils génèrent est trop importante et te font très rapidement baisser la vitesse. 

Arrivé avec environ 25% des gaz me paraît très correct. 

La clé de l'atterrissage c'est l'anticipation, surtout au début. Il vaut mieux se retrouver avec les volets baissés trop tôt et une vitesse basse trop tôt que de devoir tout baisser en catastrophe : souvent soit tu te crashes, soit tu refais un tour. N'hésite pas d'ailleurs à abandonner une approches si elle te paraît mal engagé, dans ce cas refait un tour du terrain d'atterrissage et remets toi en position.

----------


## LeLiquid

J'ai réussi à atterir à nouveau, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est pile ou face, j'étais à 175.. J'ai un peu rebondi, mais j'ai pas peter l'hélice. Mais dés qu'on descend sous les 200 j'ai l'impression que l'avion tombe, j'ai remis un peu plus de gaz pour compenser, mais ça maintenait ma vitesse..

(et pour mon histoire de chapeau chinois récalcitrant (ha non ça marche en fait  ::ninja:: ) ? j'ai l'impression que pas mal de trucs doivent fonctionner avec un Axe (haha), notamment le vertical stabilizer (je crois que c'est ça, la sorte de manivelle à gauche du pilote sur le Bf 109 F2  ::P: )

----------


## Flappie

C'est clairement le vol en vitesse basse qui t'ennuie. Donc, un bon conseil : entraîne-toi à voler à basse vitesse mais sans te poser. Fais des vols les plus lents possibles, jusqu'à être à l'aise. Vole à 1000 m d'altitude, et essaye de garder une vitesse basse constante, avec une alti constante. Si jamais tu perds trop de vitesse et que tu décroches, tu as 1000 m pour te rattraper. Après ça, tu seras paré pour tes atterrissages.  :;):

----------


## LeLiquid

Pas bête, c'est ce que je vais faire  ::P: 

J'ai réussi à atterrir en dans un champ après avoir descendu un bombardier ( avec ia novice évidemment).. C'est assez épique, surtout quand j'ai découvert qu'il avait un tireur sous le châssis et qu'il m'a abîmé le moteur (même si je sais pas ce que ça fait exactement)..

Les sensations sont vraiment très très chouettes !

----------


## Tugais

Sinon on peut voler entre n00bs avec un ou plusieurs canards qui maîtrisent IL-2 ?  ::unsure::

----------


## LeLiquid

> Sinon on peut voler entre n00bs avec un ou plusieurs canards qui maîtrisent IL-2 ?


Ça me ferait kiffé, même si tout ce que je sais faire c'est à peu près voler droit  ::P: 

Je viens de réussir à atterrir dans moteur !! Mes la train d’atterrissage avant gauche a pris cher..

----------


## Sigps220

> Sinon on peut voler entre n00bs avec un ou plusieurs canards qui maîtrisent IL-2 ?


Malheureusement c'est un poil plus compliqué sur IL2 que sur DCS, car il faut impérativement un serveur dédié pour héberger une partie en multi.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Malheureusement c'est un poil plus compliqué sur IL2 que sur DCS, car il faut impérativement un serveur dédié pour héberger une partie en multi.


Et on peut pas squatter un serveur vide ?

----------


## pollux 18

Le prochain patch prévu avant la fin de l'hiver 2018 devrait permettre "enfin" d'hoster un serveur depuis son propre PC; patience  :;): 


Pour tes soucis d’atterrissage il faut déjà bien connaitre le domaine de vol de l'avion sur lequel tu voles (vitesse d'atterrissage par exemple). Pour cela il existe différent guide sur le fofo officiel et sur C6 

Sinon un guide en français pour BOS: http://www.unbound-frogs.org/wikil2/doku.php
La partie sur BOM et BOK est en cours de rédaction

un guide en anglais sur BOM: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...n-quick-guide/

----------


## Algrael

> Ça me ferait kiffé, même si tout ce que je sais faire c'est à peu près voler droit 
> 
> Je viens de réussir à atterrir dans moteur !! Mes la train d’atterrissage avant gauche a pris cher..


Hello, moi ça me dirait bien de voler sur un BO, sans être un très bon pilote, je pense pouvoir filer quelques astuces à certains novices!  :;): 

Et oui, on peut aller sur un serveur pas trop peupler pour faire un petit vol!  ::):

----------


## ajcrou

> devrait permettre "enfin" d'hoster un serveur depuis son propre PC; patience 
> ]


Mouais..., je reste dubitatif sur le nombre de participants et le poids de la mission avec le futur mod coop...



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et on peut pas squatter un serveur vide ?


Le gros soucis avec BoS, c'est qu'en serveur full-réaliste, il n'y a pas grand chose de disponible (ou alors très souvent plein).

Puisqu'on parle de C6, à noter qu'ils ont un serveur bien sympathique pour s'entraîner, j'y passe souvent avec des amis pour un petit vol.

----------


## papagueff

Alors, combien serons nous demain soir ? 
Papagueff + Deadzone, ça fait deux.   :^_^:

----------


## Ben00it

Salut les canardspc, (si pas d'imprévu) je serai là.

----------


## Empnicolas

Egalement présent demain

----------


## Flappie

Je serai là aussi. J'ai jeté un coup d’œil à ta mission, papagueff. Elle semble tendue !  :^_^:  8 Molniya et deux portes-avions, ça fait beaucoup de monde à couler ! Mais je veux bien essayer pour rire.  ::P: 
Au pire, on a la mission _Defend the depot_  revue et corrigée par les Autruches : elle ne plante plus.  ::):

----------


## ogier

Salut les canards, juste un petit mot à propos de BoS et de la question des serveurs dédiés : je ne sais pas ce que ça donne quand on a beaucoup d'utilisateurs (je pourrai sans doute donner un avis plus informé dans deux ou trois semaines), mais il est tout à fait possible d'héberger un "serveur dédié" sur la même machine que celle sur laquelle on joue (dans mon cas, un i5 avec pas mal de mémoire).

Il faut probablement avoir une bonne connection descendante *et* montante (la fibre, quoi). J'avoue que je n'ai testé qu'à deux joueurs, donc ça n'est pas très représentatif, mais c'était super fluide.

La procédure pour créer un serveur dédié demande pas mal de tâtonnements, cela dit ; et pour tester une mission, il faut sortir de l'éditeur de mission, lancer le jeu, tester, puis quitter le jeu, et revenir dans l'éditeur... Pas très glop glop, surtout quand on commence à prendre en main l'éditeur.

----------


## ajcrou

> Sinon on peut voler entre n00bs avec un ou plusieurs canards qui maîtrisent IL-2 ?


Personnellement, je suis tout sauf un bon pilote, même si je pratique depuis quelques années maintenant, exclusivement en on-line (Il2 ancien, Rise of Flight, et maintenant BoS et Cliffs of Dover), mais si certains sont intéressés, on peut s'organiser ça.

Reste à trouver un vocal (éventuellement, on peut utiliser le TS officiel de BoS ou de Rise of Flight, il y'a plusieurs chanel à disposition).

On commence la soirée, par exemple, sur le serveur Entraînement C6, assez pratique, car avec tous les avions à disposition et quelques exercices disponibles (entraînement chasse ou bombardement avec décollage ). Et en plus, pour ceux qui n'ont que BoS ou BoM (voir les deux), vous avez la possibilité de découvrir la magnifique carte de Kuban (avec la mer, les montagnes, la charmante petite ville de Sotchi...). 

Puis terminer, éventuellement, sur un serveur plus costaud comme Wings of Liberty (surtout maintenant qu'ils ont deux serveurs, c'est plus facile d'y accéder) ou Tactical Air War (j'ai vu hier soir qu'il était de retour  ::lol:: ).






> Salut les canards, juste un petit mot à propos de BoS et de la question des serveurs dédiés : je ne sais pas ce que ça donne quand on a beaucoup d'utilisateurs (je pourrai sans doute donner un avis plus informé dans deux ou trois semaines), mais il est tout à fait possible d'héberger un "serveur dédié" sur la même machine que celle sur laquelle on joue (dans mon cas, un i5 avec pas mal de mémoire).


Personnellement, employé ce système lors d'une série de missions que j'avais organisé avec des amis il y'a quelques mois. Avec une dizaine de participants, c'était très limite : oblige d’alléger au maximum les missions, fournir le fichier mission à télécharger et placer dans le bon dossier avant le lancement (pour limiter la charge du serveur au lancement), et pas mal de petits soucis pendant le vol (comportement étrange des IA ou véhicules au sol).
Donc avec quelques participants et une mission légère, c'est parfaitement possible, mais pour aller plus loin, il faut passer par un serveur dédié.

En parlant de l'éditeur de mission, pour information, il y'a une très bonne série de tuto (en français) ici 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCW...tWH8Oxg/videos

----------


## Tugais

C'est vrai qu'il y a le serveur C6, c'est une chouette idée pour apprendre à voler ensemble dans de bonnes conditions.

Bon, du coup c'est quel jour le rendez-vous hebdo pour les canards à pistons ?  ::ninja:: 

Sergeiev, pour le MiG-15 ça te tente un vol découverte un soir de cette semaine ? Ou même en journée hein (j'y crois nettement moins bon, on sait jamais) ?

----------


## LeLiquid

Moi cette semaine, c'est bon pour n'importe quel soir, sauf jeudi ( je me lève très, TROP, tôt le lendemain).

Après tout dépend de ce que vous entendez par soirée  ::P:

----------


## ajcrou

> Bon, du coup c'est quel jour le rendez-vous hebdo pour les canards à pistons ?


Personnellement cette semaine (sans parler forcément d'un rendez-vous hebdomadaire), je suis disponible ce soir (mardi), voire mercredi ou sinon vendredi.
Samedi, j'ai une soirée chez des amis norvégiens (j'ai peur  ::ninja:: ), et Jeudi, j'ai une soirée apprentissage de l'éditeur de missions de Cliffs of Dover, donc indisponible.

Par soirée, j'entends un rendez-vous vers les 21h00 jusque vers les 23h00, histoire d'éviter les réveils trop difficiles le lendemain matin (surtout lorsqu'il fait encore nuit et froid le matin  :ouaiouai:  ).

----------


## papagueff

> Je serai là aussi. J'ai jeté un coup d’œil à ta mission, papagueff. Elle semble tendue !  8 Molniya et deux portes-avions, ça fait beaucoup de monde à couler ! Mais je veux bien essayer pour rire. 
> Au pire, on a la mission _Defend the depot_  revue et corrigée par les Autruches : elle ne plante plus.


ce ne sont pas des portes avions mais des portes hélicoptères, c'est beaucoup moins gros à couler. Les molnyias sont gérables, seuls les deux Piotr sont difficiles tout au moins avec les SU25T,peut être qu'avec les Viggens ce sera plus facile à traiter. J'ai essayé avec les Viggens en IA (j'ai pas le Viggen) mais ceux ci ce sont dégonflés à l'approche des bâtiments et ce sont lamentablement vautrés à la mer en faisant demi tour, je les avait pourtant mis en excellent.  ::o: Y a t'il une fonction à appliquer dans l’éditeur pour que les IA aillent au bout de leur mission ?    ::blink::

----------


## Sigps220

> ce ne sont pas des portes avions mais des portes hélicoptères, c'est beaucoup moins gros à couler. Les molnyias sont gérables, seuls les deux Piotr sont difficiles tout au moins avec les SU25T,peut être qu'avec les Viggens ce sera plus facile à traiter. J'ai essayé avec les Viggens en IA (j'ai pas le Viggen) mais ceux ci ce sont dégonflés à l'approche des bâtiments et ce sont lamentablement vautrés à la mer en faisant demi tour, je les avait pourtant mis en excellent. Y a t'il une fonction à appliquer dans l’éditeur pour que les IA aillent au bout de leur mission ?


Les missiles anti-navires du Viggen en IA sont buggés, ou à tout le moins je n'arrive pas à les faire fonctionner. Il faut sélectionner des missiles IA dans l'écran de l'emport et je crois qu'il faut définir les navires comme cible du groupe. En IA je n'arrive à faire fonctionner que le maverick, sur les autres emports les IA font des passes de tirs mais rien n'est jamais largués. D'autant que la procédure de largage des bombes par l'IA ne suit absolument pas la doctrine suédoise. L'IA cherche à faire des largages en piqué plutôt que des passes TBA haute vitesse. 

En Viggen les Molnyias ne sont pas vraiment une menace car on largue l'emport avant d'entrer dans la zone de menace. Ce qui est frustant ce sont les navires avec des systèmes CIWS qui détruisent les missiles avant l'impact. La défense des croiseurs et autres porte-avion n'est vraiment pénétrable qu'avec une salve de plusieurs missiles. Les Neutrashimy sont de bonnes cibles.

----------


## Tugais

> […]Ce qui est frustant ce sont les navires avec des systèmes CIWS qui détruisent les missiles avant l'impact. La défense des croiseurs et autres porte-avion n'est vraiment pénétrable qu'avec une salve de plusieurs missiles. Les Neutrashimy sont de bonnes cibles.


Ça semble raccord avec les prévisions. Les doctrines d'engagement des cibles navales demandaient toutes une saturation des défenses anti-aériennes des navires afin de faire passer au moins un ou deux missiles parmi l'essaim de SAM venant à leur rencontre.

D'aileurs il y a une scène assez mémorable dans Tempête Rouge de Clancy ou un groupe aéro-navale américain se fait proprement décimer par les Backfires - le Foch fait partie du lot bien sûr xD

----------


## Sigps220

> Ça semble raccord avec les prévisions. Les doctrines d'engagement des cibles navales demandaient toutes une saturation des défenses anti-aériennes des navires afin de faire passer au moins un ou deux missiles parmi l'essaim de SAM venant à leur rencontre.
> 
> D'aileurs il y a une scène assez mémorable dans Tempête Rouge de Clancy ou un groupe aéro-navale américain se fait proprement décimer par les Backfires - le Foch fait partie du lot bien sûr xD


C'est exactement la doctrine d'emploi du RB-04 et du RB-15, d'ailleurs le système de waypoints du RB-15 est prévu pour synchroniser l'arrivé des missiles, qu'ils soient lancés par avion, navire ou terre. 

D'ailleurs Saab avait fait en son temps une vidéo :



Je suis fasciné par ce type de vidéo, on te vend un missile comme un paquet de lessive. Je vois mal des acheteurs gouvernementaux être influencés dans leur choix par ce type de pub. Je vais acheter un RBS-15 parce que j'ai vu la pub et je suis convaincu ! 
En tout cas la pub fleure bon les 80'S - 90's, parfaitement raccord avec le Viggen.

Et pour Tempête Rouge, je me souviens de cette scène qui est complétement mythique. C'est un très bon bouquin, l'un des meilleurs Clancy à mon avis. Je crois en plus que les batailles navales étaient simulées avec Harpoon.

----------


## Flappie

> En Viggen les Molnyias ne sont pas vraiment une menace car on largue l'emport avant d'entrer dans la zone de menace. Ce qui est frustant ce sont les navires avec des systèmes CIWS qui détruisent les missiles avant l'impact. La défense des croiseurs et autres porte-avion n'est vraiment pénétrable qu'avec une salve de plusieurs missiles. Les Neutrashimy sont de bonnes cibles.


Je confirme, il faut envoyer au moins deux missiles quand le navire est équipé d'un "Goalkeepeer" CIWS.

----------


## jeanba

> Et pour Tempête Rouge, je me souviens de cette scène qui est complétement mythique. C'est un très bon bouquin, l'un des meilleurs Clancy à mon avis. Je crois en plus que les batailles navales étaient simulées avec Harpoon.


C'est ce que dis Larry Bond
D'ailleurs, ils avaient fait une extension sur le sujet, j'en avais joué plusieurs scénars :
https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgamee...hird-world-war

----------


## Trooper Harley

Hello tous le monde! Trooper au rapport ce soir dans n'importe quoi qui poutre ce qui est collé au plancher des vaches  ::ninja::   (bon dans la limite du harrier, viggen, su25t  ::):  )

----------


## Algrael

BOnsoir, si des canards motivés, je pense faire un tour sur Battle Of ce soir!  ::):

----------


## Serpi

Une soirée Battle of à l'occasion je suis aussi intéressé mais par contre c'est compliqué pour moi cette semaine.
Et je ne suis (plus...) sur le TS CPC. Enfin j'y étais brièvement à une époque, mais ça remonte à des années...

----------


## LeLiquid

J'imagine que la plupart des serveurs sur IL2 sont en mode expert ?  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Jokletox

> Aucun, de mon point de vue. Je me satisfait toujours de mon TIR4.


Je vais donc le garder, merci.

Édit : on peut faire tourner un serveur il2 sur Linux ? Si oui quelle configuration requise ? Je trouve aucune info là dessus.

----------


## ajcrou

> J'imagine que la plupart des serveurs sur IL2 sont en mode expert ?


Il y'a quelques serveur sans le mode expert, mais les plus intéressants sont en mode expert.

Et honnêtement, une fois compris, la gestion du moteur est assez simple, ainsi que les autres éléments du vol. BoS n'est pas un simulateur trop compliqué dans la gestion de l'avion.




> Édit : on peut faire tourner un serveur il2 sur Linux ? Si oui quelle configuration requise ? Je trouve aucune info là dessus.




Désolé, mais aucune idée.




> BOnsoir, si des canards motivés, je pense faire un tour sur Battle Of ce soir!



Si il y'a d'autres volontaires, je peux éventuellement être dispo ce soir vers 21h00.

----------


## Flappie

ED a donné plus de précisions sur la prochaine bascule vers DCS 2.5. Contrairement à ce que je pensais, il ne devrait pas y avoir d'installeur à télécharger pour mettre à jour la stable. En fait, il vous sera demandé au début de la màj si vous souhaitez conserver la 1.5.8 dans un coin de votre disque dur, puis la 2.5 sera installée.

https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...35&postcount=1

----------


## SergeyevK

@Tugais, tu n'as pas envie d'attendre la 2.5 ?
Mon petit doigt me dis que la 2.5 Open Beta c'est pour demain... Et la stable une ou deux semaines après.

----------


## Flappie

> @Tugais, tu n'as pas envie d'attendre la 2.5 ?
> Mon petit doigt me dis que la 2.5 Open Beta c'est pour demain... Et la stable une ou deux semaines après.


Pas sûr... 




> *1 stage: Beta-version.* 1.5.8 Open Beta will be updated to 2.5.0 Open Beta. [...] Some time (maybe one-two weeks, we hope no more) for wide test of this procedure.

----------


## LeLiquid

Du coup des canards volants ce soir ?

----------


## ajcrou

> Du coup des canards volants ce soir ?


Personnellement, disponible ce soir.

A voir si il y'a d'autres volontaires. 

Sinon, on essaye de fixer une soirée précise dans la semaine (mercredi ou vendredi en ce qui me concerne) pour bien s'organiser.

----------


## Algrael

> Du coup des canards volants ce soir ?


Oui! Je suis sur le mumble pour le moment!  ::):

----------


## ajcrou

> Oui! Je suis sur le mumble pour le moment!


Quelle est l'adresse (ou lien ) du Mumble ?
(pas l'habitude d'utiliser ce logiciel)

----------


## Algrael

> Quelle est l'adresse (ou lien ) du Mumble ?
> (pas l'habitude d'utiliser ce logiciel)


Tu t'es déjà connecté au mumble CPC? Il faut demander l'activation du certificat dans le topic dédié.. 

Sinon on peut se retrouver sur un TS ou Discord si c'est plus simple!

----------


## LeLiquid

> Quelle est l'adresse (ou lien ) du Mumble ?
> (pas l'habitude d'utiliser ce logiciel)


Bonne question, j'ai l'habitude, mais je sais pas ou se trouve l'adresse du serveur. (j'ai pas cherché en même temps  ::ninja:: )

----------


## ajcrou

> Tu t'es déjà connecté au mumble CPC? Il faut demander l'activation du certificat dans le topic dédié..


Négatif.

Sinon, éventuellement sur TS (à la rigueur, je peux indiquer un serveur) ou discord ?

----------


## LeLiquid

> Tu t'es déjà connecté au mumble CPC? Il faut demander l'activation du certificat dans le topic dédié..


Ha merde, on peut pas se connecter en sauvage..

----------


## Algrael

> Négatif.
> 
> Sinon, éventuellement sur TS (à la rigueur, je peux indiquer un serveur) ou discord ?


Moi ça me va, je suis opé!

----------


## LeLiquid

Perso à choisir je préfére Discord, j'ai pas TS, et apparemment Discord on a qu'à m'envoyer un lien  ::ninja:: 

Vous avez dit fainéantise ?  ::P: 

grilled !

----------


## ajcrou

Pour TS, il y'a celui officiel de BoS 

Server IP: 8.3.5.133:9407
Password: bos2014

Pour discord, par contre, je ne sais pas.

----------


## Algrael

> Perso à choisir je préfére Discord, j'ai pas TS, et apparemment Discord on a qu'à m'envoyer un lien 
> 
> Vous avez dit fainéantise ? 
> 
> grilled !


Discord CPC ? On est sûr d'être tranquille.  ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

> Discord CPC ? On est sûr d'être tranquille.


quel est le lien ?

----------


## Algrael

https://discord.gg/AZrjRf

----------


## Tugais

> @Tugais, tu n'as pas envie d'attendre la 2.5 ?
> Mon petit doigt me dis que la 2.5 Open Beta c'est pour demain... Et la stable une ou deux semaines après.


Attendons la 2.5 dans ce cas, elle ne peut plus être si loin que ça après tout. Et puis ce sera l'occasion de découvrir le "nouveau" théâtre.

--

Pour les vols en warbirds, je suis aussi dispo le mercredi (pour quelques mois) et les vendredi. J'ai hâte d'écraser mon appareil au sol - enfin, si j'arrive à maîtriser le taxi dans un premier temps.

Je viens par ailleurs de découvrir l'existence d'un Discord CPC. Ce serait une bonne solution de repli pour les vols en cas de besoin.

----------


## Malakit

Salut mes canards!

Vous avez peut être remarqué (ou pas) mon absence ces derniers temps. Il se trouve que depuis le 12 janvier dernier nous sommes 2 de plus à la maison. Je pensais pouvoir continuer à voler avec vous mais j'étais un peu trop confiant. J'ai donc décidé (enfin j'ai pas trop le choix) de troquer le hotas et l'oculus contre des couches et des biberons. 

J'espère vous rejoindre assez vite quand j'arriverai à faire des nuits digne de ce nom.

Bon vols à vous!

----------


## Empnicolas

> Salut mes canards!
> 
> Vous avez peut être remarqué (ou pas) mon absence ces derniers temps. Il se trouve que depuis le 12 janvier dernier nous sommes 2 de plus à la maison. Je pensais pouvoir continuer à voler avec vous mais j'étais un peu trop confiant. J'ai donc décidé (enfin j'ai pas trop le choix) de troquer le hotas et l'oculus contre des couches et des biberons. 
> 
> J'espère vous rejoindre assez vite quand j'arriverai à faire des nuits digne de ce nom.
> 
> Bon vols à vous!


Bon courage

Sinon première partie de la mission d'hier:

----------


## Flappie

> Salut mes canards!
> 
> Vous avez peut être remarqué (ou pas) mon absence ces derniers temps. Il se trouve que depuis le 12 janvier dernier nous sommes 2 de plus à la maison. Je pensais pouvoir continuer à voler avec vous mais j'étais un peu trop confiant. J'ai donc décidé (enfin j'ai pas trop le choix) de troquer le hotas et l'oculus contre des couches et des biberons. 
> 
> J'espère vous rejoindre assez vite quand j'arriverai à faire des nuits digne de ce nom.
> 
> Bon vols à vous!


Félicitations, et bon courage ! Et à bientôt.  ::):

----------


## Aghora

> Attendons la 2.5 dans ce cas, elle ne peut plus être si loin que ça après tout. Et puis ce sera l'occasion de découvrir le "nouveau" théâtre.


J'ai lu quelque part qu'ils promettaient qu'elle sorte fin Janvier...donc selon eux dans quelques jours.

Mais bon, les promesses hein...

----------


## Tugais

La sortie a été confirmée sur la page Facebook aujourd'hui. C'est pour le 31 Janvier.

Wags doit s'en mordre les doigts d'avoir fait une promesse, je suis sûr qu'ED n'aurait pas été contre de repousser la sortie d'encore un petit mois ou deux  ::trollface:: 

*Edit* : Tiens, z'avez vu qu'il y a désormais une section "DCS : Persian Gulf" en lieu et place de "Strait of Hormuz" ?

----------


## SergeyevK

Le 31 janvier en Open Beta.

Il faut bien une deadline, sinon elle ne sortira jamais cette 2.5.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Salut mes canards!
> 
> Vous avez peut être remarqué (ou pas) mon absence ces derniers temps. Il se trouve que depuis le 12 janvier dernier nous sommes 2 de plus à la maison. Je pensais pouvoir continuer à voler avec vous mais j'étais un peu trop confiant. J'ai donc décidé (enfin j'ai pas trop le choix) de troquer le hotas et l'oculus contre des couches et des biberons. 
> 
> J'espère vous rejoindre assez vite quand j'arriverai à faire des nuits digne de ce nom.
> 
> Bon vols à vous!


Félicitations (à la Maman aussi  ::):  ) 1 c'est déjà pas évident, mais alors 2  ::):  Sacré changement !

----------


## papagueff

> Salut mes canards!
> 
> Vous avez peut être remarqué (ou pas) mon absence ces derniers temps. Il se trouve que depuis le 12 janvier dernier nous sommes 2 de plus à la maison. Je pensais pouvoir continuer à voler avec vous mais j'étais un peu trop confiant. J'ai donc décidé (enfin j'ai pas trop le choix) de troquer le hotas et l'oculus contre des couches et des biberons. 
> 
> J'espère vous rejoindre assez vite quand j'arriverai à faire des nuits digne de ce nom.
> 
> Bon vols à vous!


Et bien, félicitations au père et à la mère pour l'agrandissement de la famille,tu fais pas les choses à moitié. Bravo et bon courage dans ton rôle de père.

----------


## papagueff

Salut Nicolas, tu aurais pu effacer la partie audio du début de cette vidéo. J'ai horreur e m'entendre parler.   ::|:

----------


## Flappie

> Salut Nicolas, tu aurais pu effacer la partie audio du début de cette vidéo. J'ai horreur de m'entendre parler.


Effectivement, ça fait un peu 36-15 My life pour le coup. Préviens-nous quand tu enregistre la prochaine fois, Nico. Moi qui  comptais justement vous parler prochainement de mes hémoroïdes...

----------


## Tugais

Ça tombe bien, ma table JDR vient de tomber à l'eau ce soir, je vais m'empresser d'aller écouter tout ça !

 :haha:

----------


## Flappie

Une team vient de publier un superbe travail sur l'étude des menaces sol-air de DCS. C'est tout en anglais, mais c'est précis et bien illustré ! A vos téléchargements.

http://www.476vfightergroup.com/down...do=file&id=486

(et hop! je mets ça dans l'OP)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Effectivement, ça fait un peu 36-15 My life pour le coup. Préviens-nous quand tu enregistre la prochaine fois, Nico. Moi qui  comptais justement vous parler prochainement de mes hémoroïdes...


Ok, je vous previens la prochaines fois, sinon on risque d'avoir des conversations super intéressantes sur les hémorroïdes de flappie ^^

Edit, effectivement je ne pensai pas qu'il y avait eu autant de chose avant le "début", du coup je coupe une partie de la vidéo et encore désolé Papagueff

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Je n'ai pas compris l'info sur les prix dans la newsletter de DCS hier:
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...8-01-28_DCS25/




> From today onwards and until the end of February 2018 we will maintain the current pricing and discounts levels for all DCS modules. Thereafter, prices will return to their original recommended levels.


Les prix dans le magasin semblent être les mêmes qu'avant (hors promo) et donc quel sera le prix après fin février? (plus élevé? plus bas?)
Ou bien c'est juste pour indiquer qu'ils ne feront aucune promo durant cette période de passage en 2.5?

----------


## Tugais

Les modules mentionnés dans la newsletter vont retrouver leur tarif au moment de leur toute première distribution. 

Les prix indiqués actuellement sur le site d'Eagle Dynamics sont les prix établis depuis quelques années, hors promotion ; à la fin du mois de Février ils vont tous augmentés de $10 à $20 et se caler sur la grille tarifaire fournie dans la newsletter.

En gros, ED profite de la sortie prochaine de la 2.5 pour augmenter ses tarifs en vue de l'afflux des nouveaux clients qui ne manqueront pas d'arriver après la vague de news sur les sites traitant de jeux-vidéos. Le discours qu'ils tiennent est que jusqu'à présent, les prix actuellement affichés étaient des prix en promotion et qu'il est de bon ton de retrouver la tarification originale. Ce qu'ils n'expliquent pas, c'est pourquoi un produit déjà en promotion toute l'année est régulièrement l'objet d'une promotion sur la promotion.

Abbération quand tu nous tiens.

----------


## Azrayen

Salut

Tu as raison sur le fond, Tugais.



> Le discours qu'ils tiennent est que jusqu'à présent, les prix actuellement affichés étaient des prix en promotion et qu'il est de bon ton de retrouver la tarification originale.


Attention toutefois, ceci peut être mal interprété : car non, le discours de ED dans la NL n'indique nulle part que le prix catalogue actuel est un prix en _promotion_ (d'ailleurs dans ma p'tite tête, une promo est par nature une opération limitée dans le temps/courte période).

Comme tu le dis au début de ton post :



> Les prix indiqués actuellement sur le site d'Eagle Dynamics sont les prix établis depuis quelques années, hors promotion


Et en effet, je pense que c'est le renouveau du simu avec la 2.5 (et le fait qu'il faille sans doute aussi financer un peu les travaux qui y ont mené) qui amène les modules dont les prix ont baissé au fil du temps, à retrouver leur tarif d'origine = celui de leur sortie initiale.

++
Az'

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ok je comprends. J'espère qu'ils vont quand même faire quelques promos temporaires d'ici fin février alors, histoire de faire des stocks avant la hausse.  :;):

----------


## papagueff

> Ok, je vous previens la prochaines fois, sinon on risque d'avoir des conversations super intéressantes sur les hémorroïdes de flappie ^^
> 
> Edit, effectivement je ne pensai pas qu'il y avait eu autant de chose avant le "début", du coup je coupe une partie de la vidéo et encore désolé Papagueff



Pas grave Nicolas. Ce n'est pas tant ce que j'ai raconté qui me gène mais quand j'entends les enregistrements de ma voix, je suis horrifié car quand je parle je ne m'entend pas avec cet accent  :Facepalm:  . Est ce l'enregistrement qui amplifie et déforme les voix mais je suis désolé de vous infliger ce traitement.
A l'avenir ce sera botus et mouche cousue.

----------


## DHP

Il passe le A-10C de 40$ à 60$.. +50%... Le A-10A pareil.. +50%.. 

En y regardant de plus près ce ne sont que des anciens modules qui augmentent. J'ai du mal à comprendre cette hausse de prix (déjà bien élevé) de ces *anciens* modules.

En espérant que les promos -40% et + seront toujours d'actualités.

----------


## Loloborgo

Tu me rassures, j'avais peur d'avoir mal lu le saint mail du vendredi, mais en fait non, c'est bien ça, ils augmentent vraiment les tarifs ??? 
Décidément, je ne les comprendrai jamais ces gars là..

----------


## DHP

> USAF Is Jamming GPS In The Western U.S. For Largest Ever Red Flag Air War Exercise


Je savais même pas que c'était possible. Apparemment c'est pas juste une coupure des satellites GPS mais bien un "brouillage".



> Tu me rassures, j'avais peur d'avoir mal lu le saint mail du vendredi, mais en fait non, c'est bien ça, ils augmentent vraiment les tarifs ??? 
> Décidément, je ne les comprendrai jamais ces gars là..


Idem. Je trouve cela étrange, c'est comme si un jeux qui est sortie depuis 5 ans augmentaient ses prix.  Après que les modules récents soit plus chères que les anciens je ne vois pas de problème, faut bien développer de nouveaux modules, mais là c'était des modules qui sont déjà très très bien amortis.

----------


## Tugais

> Je savais même pas que c'était possible. Apparemment c'est pas juste une coupure des satellites GPS mais bien un "brouillage".[…]


Vu que la Corée du Nord s'amuse depuis plusieurs mois à brouiller les systèmes GPS de la Corée du Sud, les troupes US doivent s'entrainer certainement à ce type d'environnement. Au moins c'est un bon moyen de conserver ou de réapprendre à s'orienter et se déplacer à l'ancienne. Après tout, les GPS ne se sont démocratisés que vers la fin des années 90, c'était il y a pas si longtemps que ça.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vosu,remet la première partie de la mission de mardi (coupé au début):



Et j'en profite pour mettre la deuxième partie:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello ! P'tite question, l'agm45-h (La version opto), c'est possible d'en tirer 2 à la suite sur 2 cibles différentes ?

Je pensais que c'était du fire & forget mais à priori non (J'ai testé et la 1ère cible a été détruite mais le 2nd missile est parti au tas).

Merci  ::):

----------


## pollux 18

Il-2 Great Battles: JDD N°186: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...-5#entry566236

La 3.001 en cours de beta-test et une liste des nombres nouvelles fonctionnalité développé pour le Yak 7b qui seront seront transposé sur les autres appareil du jeu au fur et à mesure...

Pour finir quelques skins du P-39L dont celle du nouveau rendu de la version aluminium...









Voir l'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=200073

----------


## ze_droopy

> Hello ! P'tite question, l'agm45-h (La version opto), c'est possible d'en tirer 2 à la suite sur 2 cibles différentes ?
> 
> Je pensais que c'était du fire & forget mais à priori non (J'ai testé et la 1ère cible a été détruite mais le 2nd missile est parti au tas).
> 
> Merci


Oui, ce sont des F&F, et donc oui, avec un peu de préparation et d'entrainement, tu peux en tirer 2,3,4 à la suite sur ces cibles différentes. Ma méthode préferée est de faire des MarkPoint pendant la première passe de reco, et la passe d'attaque de les faire défiler avec un accrochage Mav + Tir à chaque fois. Tu peux t'en sortir avec ~5 sec par missile tiré.

----------


## Tugais

Petit vol d'entraînement dominical aujourd'hui, toujours en compagnie de The Schmout au dessus du Nevada. Après une micro sortie d'une trentaine de minutes en A-10C et m'être fait toucher par les tirs A-A, direction la base pour y atterrir. J'ai décidé de repartir avec un F-5E histoire de leur faire la fête.

J'ai enregistré quelques séquences de notre sortie au dessus de la piste de Beatty à l'Ouest de Groom Lake, c'est un coin où je n'avais pas l'habitude de voler mais la mission de The Schmout me permet de me familiariser avec l'environnement. Je commence à y trouver des repères et m'y orienter sans trop de problèmes. Voici un lien vers une playlist Youtube qui héberge 4 vidéos de seulement deux minutes chacune. Au programme :

Une passe SEAD où le Harrier de The Schmout fait office d'appât alors que j'arrive sur la cible depuis un autre azimut pour la traiterUne passe SEAD du Harrier cette fois-ci qui me permettra quelques secondes plus tard de m'attaquer enfin aux Frogfoot parkés à proximité des hangars Nord de BeattyUne passe de frappe au sol sur une concentration de véhicules et de réserves d'essenceUne approche finale et un atterrissage sur la base de Tonopah (au passage, cette vidéo illustre parfaitement les avantages que peuvent apporter un Track-IR sur une approche lorsque le profil d'approche de l'appareil ne permet pas d'établir un contact visuel avec la piste elle même. Le Track-IR permet de se rehausser légèrement afin de garder la piste en vue jusqu'au tout dernier moment)







> Pas grave Nicolas. Ce n'est pas tant ce que j'ai raconté qui me gène mais quand j'entends les enregistrements de ma voix, je suis horrifié car quand je parle je ne m'entend pas avec cet accent  . Est ce l'enregistrement qui amplifie et déforme les voix mais je suis désolé de vous infliger ce traitement.
> A l'avenir ce sera botus et mouche cousue.


J'ai toujours trouvé ça cool au contraire qu'il y ai une variété d'accents autour d'une même langue, ça a tendance à montrer sa richesse et sa diversité. C'est dommage que les divers accents se perdent d'ailleurs, tout vouloir uniformiser ça rend les choses bien fadasses.

----------


## papagueff

> J'ai toujours trouvé ça cool au contraire qu'il y ai une variété d'accents autour d'une même langue, ça a tendance à montrer sa richesse et sa diversité. C'est dommage que les divers accents se perdent d'ailleurs, tout vouloir uniformiser ça rend les choses bien fadasses.


Merci Tugais de ton ouverture d'esprit. Alors c'est vrai, je vous agresse pas les tympans ? Bon, c'est cool, j'en ai des choses à vous raconter.    :^_^:

----------


## Empnicolas

À priori le 2.5 de DCS viens de sortir

----------


## Aghora

Je vois rien de neuf sur Steam.

----------


## Sigps220

> À priori le 2.5 de DCS viens de sortir


Uniquement pour les utilisateurs de la 1.5 open beta pour l'instant j'ai l'impression. Je n'ai pas de MAJ dispo pour la version 2.1. 
J'avais cru lire que l'open alpha serait la première version à basculer, j'ai du me planter.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Uniquement pour les utilisateurs de la 1.5 open beta pour l'instant j'ai l'impression. Je n'ai pas de MAJ dispo pour la version 2.1. 
> J'avais cru lire que l'open alpha serait la première version à basculer, j'ai du me planter.


Oui pour l'open beta (et tout le monde peu utiliser l'open beta, personnellement, j'avais les 3 versions sur mon ordi: la stable, la beta et l'alpha)

A priori si vous n'aviez pas l'open beta d'installer, sortie de l'installateur demain! https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=200742



PS: passage open beta 1.5 à l'open beta 2.5: 14Go à télécharger

----------


## Aghora

Je réinstalle en open beta depuis steam, il va télécharger direct la 2.5 ?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

C'est la version unifiée des deux clients?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Salut les canards militarisés !

Je traine plutôt du côté civil depuis un moment et j’étais du côté du forum ED avant ça.
Avec cette 2.5 toute huilée je m’en vais tester l’OB dès que ça voudra bien DL tous les GB. J’ai à peu près tous les modules et je passerai peut-être sur le Mumble si vous y trainez (?).

En tout cas bon DL à tous !

De mon côté je tente de me choper la 1.5 stable (client ED) pour la passer ensuite en 2.5 OB.

Un coup de ligne commande pour l’updater devrait régler la conversion :

DCS_Updater.exe update 2.5.0.13818@openbeta

J’ai une bonne connexion mais là en torrent ça mouline un peu : 2 MB/s en pic et là ça se traine à 1.2 MB/s depuis un moment  ::sad:: 

Quelqu’un aurait essayé en HTTP ?

----------


## Aghora

Moi j'ai une connexion de merde alors ce sera prêt pour demain soir.

----------


## Flappie

> Je réinstalle en open beta depuis steam, il va télécharger direct la 2.5 ?


Pas sûr. Wags dit que Steam sera mis à jour plus tard. Mais il n'a pas évoqué la beta dispo sur Steam...




> C'est la version unifiée des deux clients?


Oui ! Enfin !!!  :Mellow2: 




> Salut les canards militarisés !
> 
> Je traine plutôt du côté civil depuis un moment et j’étais du côté du forum ED avant ça.
> Avec cette 2.5 toute huilée je m’en vais tester l’OB dès que ça voudra bien DL tous les GB. J’ai à peu près tous les modules et je passerai peut-être sur le Mumble si vous y trainez (?).


Salut à toi !  ::): 

On traîne rarement sur le Mumble parce qu'il est nécessaire de disposer d'un certificat avant de pouvoir y parler, et ce n'est pas très noob-friendly (déjà que les simeurs sont très volatils...  ::siffle:: ). Jusqu'alors notre repère était le TS des Boulets, mais c'est désormais le TS de la Loose Team qui nous accueille. Je t'envoie les infos par mail.

Je n'ai pas lancé le DL, et le fait que tu évoques du 1.2 Mo/s alors que tu utilises le torrent ne m'encourage pas à le faire. Ca fait un moment que je me disais que leur updater torrent était pourri, mais là, c'est pire que ce que je pensais ! Il semble pâtir du pic de téléchargements alors qu'il devrait plutôt en profiter !  :Facepalm:

----------


## Aghora

> Pas sûr. Wags dit que Steam sera mis à jour plus tard. Mais il n'a pas évoqué la beta dispo sur Steam...


Hmph, au moins je réinstalle le jeu...

----------


## Flappie

Je résume les infos glanées dans une interview toute récente de Wags :

Au départ, ED souhaitait simplement changer les textures du Caucase pour l'arrivée de la 2.5. Finalement, ils ont refait des _meshes_ plus précis, ils ont retracé les routes, refait les textures des bâtiments, refait les arbres (avec SpeedTree), et ajouté la pelouse procédurale et tout plein de détails. Ils ont également refait les rivières, qui ont désormais de la profondeur, ce qui a permis de supprimer un bug visuel qui commençait à dater.

La 2.5 apporte notamment une meilleure lumière, et de meilleures ombres (les vidéos parlent d'elles-mêmes). Si vous jouiez à la 2.2, rien de nouveau sous le soleil, si je puis dire.

Au niveau performances, elles seront globalement les mêmes (voire même un peu mieux) que sur la 1.5 pour les PC récents exploitant DirectX11. Sur les "vieux" PC par contre, il y a des chances que ça rame. Tout est dans le "vieux"... Si vous volez déjà au-dessus du Nevada, attendez-vous aux même perfs sur la 2.5.

En 2018, certains unités IA s'offriront un lifting (aucune n'est citée, mais on pense très fort au pauvre Tu-95, entre autres). De nouvelles unités IA devraient également arriver, notamment côté WWII Assets Pack.

2018 sera également l'année des effets graphiques : toutes les explosions seront refaites par type d'arme (on a déjà pu apercevoir les nouveaux effets d'explosion des roquettes sur la 2.2), et on devrait aussi avoir la pluie sur la verrière.

Enfin, prochainement, DCS tournera avec Vulkan API, qui est sensé révolutionner les performances puisqu'il sollicite moins le CPU que DirectX, entre autres joyeusetés. Plus d'infos ici et là.

----------


## Aghora

On pourra voir enfin les tanks dans l'herbe avec le...la télé du SU-25T là... ::lol::

----------


## Tugais

Ce que j'attends le plus en 2018 (même plus que le Tomcat, c'est dire), c'est l'adoption justement de Vulkan. Les machines montées autour de Ryzen devrait pleinement en profiter et avoir de sacrés gains en terme de perf'.

Vivement  ::lol:: 


PS : Je suis un canard volant qui passe systématiquement sur le Mumble quand je vole (nous ne sommes que deux à nous retrouver régulièrement dessus cela dit  ::unsure:: )

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour les infos Flappie !

Bon, je viens de tester le HTTP de mon côté et ça atteint un lamentable 30 KB/s après avoir attendu quelques minutes. Ça oscille beaucoup en torrent avec du 3-4 MB/s, ce qui reste effectivement lamentable, même avec une quarantaine de partages simultanés.
Je suis sur l’île de la Réunion mais ça ne devrait pas avoir d’impact majeur sur la vitesse (j’ai récemment fait du DL en torrent à 35 MB/s sans souci).

Ça va DL pendant qu’on comate par ici  :^_^: 

En tout cas, je confirme que la commande de l’updater fonctionne sans problème et qu’on peut donc passer de la 1.5 stable, directement à la 2.5 OB.

Restera à DL les modules et c’est parti pour la fiesta au ras des cimes - j’ai hâte de voir ce que donne ce speedtree et de redécouvrir un peu ce Caucase amélioré.
D’après les images, je ne m’attends quand même pas à des miracles questions détails et modélisations, notamment au niveau des bases par rapport à leur version réelle.
Tant que c’est utilisable, moins moche, et surtout avec des performances et un rendu optimisés ça fera beaucoup de bien !

Instantané DL torrent par ici (2.5 OB ) :



C’est plus du Christen Eagle II que du F-15C à fond de PC…

----------


## Flappie

> On pourra voir enfin les tanks dans l'herbe avec le...la télé du SU-25T là...


https://fr.forvo.com/search/%d1%88%d...2%d0%b0%d0%bb/

Ch-keu-val.  :;): 
C'est nettement plus facile à prononcer que "Vikhr" ! (j'entends "Vi-rrreuh")

https://fr.forvo.com/search/%d0%b2%d...5%d1%80%d1%8c/




> En tout cas, je confirme que la commande de l’updater fonctionne sans problème et qu’on peut donc passer de la 1.5 stable, directement à la 2.5 OB.


En effet.  ::): 



Je commence à moins de 1 Mo/s.

 :Vibre: 

EDIT: je note que tu  n'as que 12 Go à télécharger... j'en ai 44 à choper, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi.

EDIT2: changelog de la 2.5. Les véhicules amphibies vont enfin fonctionner comme attendu (naviguent sur mer et rivières). La vue NVG a été améliorée. Les avions IA qui ciblent un convoi tenteront de se faire tous les véhicules d'un coup... il y a plein d'autres améliorations de l'IA. Si tout fonctionne comme prévu, les créateurs de mission devraient pouvoir se faire plaisir.  ::wub::

----------


## Aghora

Le cheval voilà !
Bref on pourra voir les cibles, on sera plus obligé de prendre le pod IR !

----------


## Aleas

Je vais DL ça, si mes perfs s'effondrent pas ça pourrais me faire revenir !

Puis le Schkval....c'est génial !

----------


## Flappie

> Je vais DL ça, si mes perfs s'effondrent pas ça pourrais me faire revenir !
> 
> Puis le Schkval....c'est génial !

----------


## Flappie

Un bien joli trailer pour la 2.5 : 




C'est moi ou le F-117 s'est embelli ?

----------


## SergeyevK

Il est tellement furtif que je ne l'ai même pas vu. :D

----------


## Flappie

2:32  :;):

----------


## SergeyevK

Effectivement.  :;): 
C'est sans doute parce que mon regard s'est concentré sur l'arrière plan qui semble venir de la carte Persian Gulf.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'est Bandar Abbas, avec l'île d'Ormuz juste derrière.  ::):

----------


## SergeyevK

Bien vu !
Je ne connais pas bien cette région... Pour le moment.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

C’est par ici qu’on bave ? Bon, j’espère, parce que j’ai commencé sans demander hein…

J’espère qu’ils auront fait couler le vodka et tout ce qu’ils aiment du côté d’ED - ce trailer montre une tonne de travail de qualité.

Le rendu de la luminosité et les forêts sont excellents. Pour le F-117, je crois surtout qu’il profite du moteur de rendu et de l’excitation  ::):  J’ai commencé à réinstaller mes modules mais pas encore lancé le bouzin, faute de temps - je ne doute pas que pas mal d’appareils ne sont pas encore tout à fait prêts pour le PBR (en tout cas, ça n’était pas encore au point en 2.0).
Mais tout ça sent très bon  :Bave: 

----

Livraison d’une partie des modules…



 :Vibre:  +  :Bave:  (= …)

----------


## Flappie

Ce matin, au lever :


 :OO:

----------


## DHP

Une amélioration sur le FLIR ?

----------


## Flappie

Bon, c'est très joli (sauf les bords de mer, dont on a retiré la côte... j'espère que ça ne va pas rester comme ça)... mais ça rame au-dessus des villes ! Avec des réglages moyens, je passe de 65 à 12 fps en piquant sur Batumi ! Voyez plutôt :




Moi qui utilisait un MSAA x8, et une distance de vue convenable, ça fait bizarre de revoir tout ça à la baisse. Je vais essayer d'optimiser tout ça ce soir.

Pour info, ma conf :

*i5 3570K @3.4GHz (peut-être ce qui pêche ?)
16 Go de RAM
nVidia GTX 980*

Et mes réglages nVidia (par défaut, je n'y touche jamais car je n'y bite plus grand chose) :




EDIT: apparemment, c'est un problème impactant le MSAA quand on utilise le Deferred Shading qui existait déjà sur la 2.2. Je testerai tout ça ce soir (baisser le MSAA du jeu et exploiter le MFAA du panel nVidia).

----------


## DHP

> Un bien joli trailer pour la 2.5 : 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzVW9315ur0
> 
> C'est moi ou le F-117 s'est embelli ?


En tous cas je viens de voir le trailer et il envoi du bois.

----------


## DHP

Vous avez vu cette info ? 



> New maps in development include the Persian Gulf, Syria, *Afghanistan,* and others.


https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...16#post3372116

----------


## Flappie

Oui, mais je n'en a pas trouvé la source qui ne semblait pas toute récente. Entre nous, ED met la barre tellement haut pour la qualité des textures au sol et pour le précision des meshes que je doute qu'on obtienne de nouvelles maps avant 2/3 ans, et encore, à condition qu'ils aient mis de l'argent de côté, car les données GIS précises coûtent bonbon.

----------


## Tugais

Que ce soit pour la Syrie ou l'Afghanistan, ED possède déjà les données et exploitent ces théâtres auprès des clients professionnels (ces cartes sont présentes sur leur site pro depuis quelques années).

Lors du bilan de l'année 2017 et les prévisions pour l'année 2018, Wags a annoncé qu'il y aurait des nouvelles cartes dispo. Peut-être Hormuz et l'une de celles citées hier ? À moins que la carte prévu autour de la Suède et de la zone de la Baltique soit livrée par Heatblur ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, je pense qu'avec la 2.5, on devrait commencer à voir débarquer plus régulièrement de nouvelles zones où voler.

----------


## Sigps220

> Que ce soit pour la Syrie ou l'Afghanistan, ED possède déjà les données et exploitent ces théâtres auprès des clients professionnels (ces cartes sont présentes sur leur site pro depuis quelques années).
> 
> Lors du bilan de l'année 2017 et les prévisions pour l'année 2018, Wags a annoncé qu'il y aurait des nouvelles cartes dispo. Peut-être Hormuz et l'une de celles citées hier ? À moins que la carte prévu autour de la Suède et de la zone de la Baltique soit livrée par Heatblur ?
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, je pense qu'avec la 2.5, on devrait commencer à voir débarquer plus régulièrement de nouvelles zones où voler.


ED semble effectivement avoir staffé une équipe dédié à la création de carte. Avec la finalisation de la map Caucase, des ressources doivent être disponibles pour une nouvelle carte. Par contre, l'annonce d'une carte Afghanistan ou Syrie me laisse complétement froid (disons même que la Syrie c'est plutôt du dégout, mais je dérive). On a déjà un environnement désertique complet (avec désert + montagne) dans la carte d'Ormuz. Les deux nouvelles cartes annoncés n'offrent pas vraiment une grande variété. 

On va avoir beaucoup d'appareils de l'aéronavale, une carte avec un archipel serait sympa : Taiwan par exemple, cela serait raccord avec l'arrivée d'appareils Chinois et c'est une uchronie réaliste d'avoir un conflit dans cette région. En plus la zone serait vraiment différente des autres cartes. Il y a aussi la Corée, ce qui chasserait clairement du côté de BMS  ::ninja:: . 
Une autre carte sympa, mais je n'y crois pas c'est l'Islande, cela permettrait de refaire des scénarios type Tempête rouge comme évoqué quelques pages avant.  ::wub:: 

A mon sens, si on veut apporter du piment sur une simulation typée 1990's - 2000's, il faut essayer de reconstituer un affrontement entre blocs, sinon c'est envoyer des mk82 sur des pick-ups et c'est pas vraiment palpitant. D'autant que ça met out, le multi non coopératifs, difficile d'envisager des affrontements Air Air en Afghanistan. La "Syrie" est possible mais il faut que la carte soit plus large et surtout centrée sur l'Est avec le Liban et le Golan, pour rentrer dans ce schéma. Mais c'est mettre les doigts dans un environnement extérieur compliqué  avec le risque de se prendre des litres de fumier en traitant cette région (remarque également valable pour Taiwan). 

Au final la Corée est finalement la meilleure région, la plus différente de ce que l'on connaît, la plus variée par rapport aux autres maps, et personne n'aime le Nord  ::siffle:: 

Après le choix des aires de jeux est vite assez limitée, car les cartes doivent avoir une taille réduite, outre le fait que cela demande plus de ressources de faire une carte plus grande, je ne pense pas que beaucoup de joueurs soient intéressés par des cartes trop étendues avec des temps de nav de plus de 30 min, outre le fait que ça implique pour les appareils, notamment ceux de l'OTAN le recours plus fréquent à du ravitaillement en vol que peu de joueurs maitrisent. 

La carte de la Baltique, j'y crois de moins en moins, je vois mal Heatblur la réaliser seul sans l'appui de ED.

----------


## Tugais

> [...]sinon c'est envoyer des mk82 sur des pick-ups et c'est pas vraiment palpitant.
> 
> [...]Après le choix des aires de jeux est vite assez limitée, car les cartes doivent avoir une taille réduite, outre le fait que cela demande plus de ressources de faire une carte plus grande, je ne pense pas que beaucoup de joueurs soient intéressés par des cartes trop étendues avec des temps de nav de plus de 30 min, outre le fait que ça implique pour les appareils, notamment ceux de l'OTAN le recours plus fréquent à du ravitaillement en vol que peu de joueurs maitrisent. 
> 
> La carte de la Baltique, j'y crois de moins en moins, je vois mal Heatblur la réaliser seul sans l'appui de ED.


Ca me fait marrer car le coup du pickup effacé à coup de GBU bien grasse ça en fait palpiter plus d'un sur reddit et sur les forums d'ED. J'admets que ça ne m'emballe pas plus que ça non plus.

Au contraire, c'est justement les missions nécessitant de la logistique lourde qui m'attirent le plus - je suis conscient par contre que ça ne doit pas faire saliver non plus grand monde de faire un ingress d'une heure, d'effectuer sa frappe sur une seule passe et de dégager le plus rapidement possible pendant que l'escorte se jette sur la CAP adverse pendant qu'on se tape l'egress. Il y aurait du SEAD, de l'escorte, de la frappe au sol, du ravitaillement aérien ; que du bonheur.

Aujourd'hui à part les Su-33 qui doivent décoller avec une quantité de fuel anémique si ils veulent prendre un emport qui ne soit pas dérisoire, je ne vois pas beaucoup d'autres appareils qui nécessitent un ravitaillement en vol - le Harrier peut-être ?

Pour la carte autour de la Baltique, c'est vrai que ça fait super longtemps qu'ils n'en ont pas parlé, mais le coup de la nouvelle modélisation du pilote du Viggen avec la carte de la région sur l'une des cuisses me laisse encore espérer.

----------


## Flappie

> Je réinstalle en open beta depuis steam, il va télécharger direct la 2.5 ?


Apparemment, la réponse est "oui" : https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...9&postcount=41

----------


## Mjoln

> Uniquement pour les utilisateurs de la 1.5 open beta pour l'instant j'ai l'impression. Je n'ai pas de MAJ dispo pour la version 2.1. 
> J'avais cru lire que l'open alpha serait la première version à basculer, j'ai du me planter.


Rhhha excellent nouvelle !  :Bave: 

J'ai désinstallé pour réinstaller sur un SSD tout propre, mais je trouve pas le client open beta. Il est planqué où ?  ::cry::

----------


## Aghora

> Apparemment, la réponse est "oui" : https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...9&postcount=41


Oui il télécharge une MàJ, par contre comme hier soir, j'en ai pour la nuit.

----------


## Sigps220

Pour ceux qui comme moi n'avais pas la version Open Beta d'installer, l'installateur est dispo sur le site de DCS : ICI
Bon impossible de faire la MAJ vers la 2.5, le forum est down aussi, je pense que c'est lié.

Edit : La MAJ est possible, mais les serveurs doivent saturer, par contre le forum a l'air vraiment l'air d'avoir explosé en vol

----------


## Flappie

Même le serveur de vérification des licences est down, plus de multijoueur et plus de Harrier pour le moment.

Et c'est justement ce qui m'a permis de voir que quelque chose cloche à Batumi : j'ai testé un free flight à bord d'un Mirage, et je n'ai constaté aucun problème au-dessus de Mineralnye Vody (+60 fps même quand j'essaye d'afficher plus de trucs).

Je continue mes tests.

EDIT: bon, avec le MiG-15bis j'atteins les 15 fps au-dessus de Majkop... et cela malgré l'astuce MSAA x2 / MFAA nVidia ON.  ::(: 

EDIT2: si d'autres ont déjà la beta 2.5, je veux bien leur opinion en radada au-dessus de Majkop. J'ai réitéré l'expérience en Mirage, et c'est très bizarre : il n'y a pas grand chose à afficher mais ça descend à 17 fps contre 60-70 au-dessus de Mineralnye Vody. J'ai mis les arbres et les herbes à 0, et je ne gagne aucun fps.

Voyez les screenshots ci-dessous, il n'y a vraiment rien de spécial à afficher :

50 fps


chute à 21 fps


toujours plus bas, 16 fps


et même quand je retire toute la végétation, 18 fps

----------


## Tugais

Bizarre, je surf actuellement sur les forums d'ED :x

----------


## Flappie

C'est revenu, oui.

Bon, problème réglé : je désactive le MSAA du jeu et j'antialiase comme un porc avec le panel nVidia (FXAA on, AA x8, transparence AA x4). Seul bémol bien connu : ça floute un peu les textes, y compris ceux affichés dans le cockpit. Avec ces réglages-là, je ne descend plus en-dessous des 60 fps.

----------


## Loloborgo

Flappie tu me mets l'eau à la bouche, hâte de tester cette 2.5.. Bon pour moi entre ma connection internet anémique et le boulot, ça ne sera pas avant le we, mais on touche le bout on va dire!  ::siffle:: 

Si j'ai bien suivi vos discussions, cette 2.5 n'est pas uniquement esthétique, c'est aussi l'occasion pour ED d'améliorer l'IA, les systèmes des appareils, l'armement.. etc ? Si oui c'est une très bonne chose, je suis patient mais il est vrai que DCS World s'enfonçait un petit peu trop dans l'immobilisme, entre deux sorties d'addons certes sympathiques, mais j'avais hâte tout de même que l'ensemble du simu soit tiré vers le haut!

En attendant que chacun s'éclate comme il se doit sur cette bêta, en espérant que la release ne tardera pas, je croise les dix doigts!  ::happy2::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Un poil de tests par ici aussi et mes FPS ont aussi tendance à bien chuter au-dessus des grosses densités urbaines.
Je me suis résigné à réduire la distance de vue (passée en moyen) et après quelques tests le Speedtree est vraiment assez performant et ne bouffe pas grand chose - j’ai laissé les arbres à 80% pour le moment.

J’avais un peu de mal au départ, mais finalement j’aime bien le choix d’une représentation plus synthétique que réaliste pour ce terrain. Dans un sens ça me rappelle le vieux Apache/Havoc Comanche/Hokum qui avait un rendu très géométrique/vectoriel et assez artificiel mais finalement assez fonctionnel pour de la simulation.
J’ai l’impression qu’ED a fait un choix similaire avec ce terrain sans chercher à se rapprocher du photoréalisme avec utilisation de textures dérivées d’imagerie satellite et autres, et en gardant des zones au profils vectoriels assez nets (bordures de cours d’eau, environnements urbains, forêts très groupées, etc.).
Pour ce qu’est la simulation, je trouve le choix pertinent car il permet d’avoir une excellente lisibilité de l’environnement tout en limitant la taille du terrain (Caucase 2.5 = 15 GB, ce qui est très peu pour la surperficie couverte). On y distingue facilement les bâtiments, ponts, structures, groupes de forêt et autres qui offrent autant d’opportunités d’engagement, de cibles potentielles ou de couvertures pour les ennemis ou les appareils.
Ça me fait simplement penser à une carte de navigation aérienne mise en relief.



Pour être passé par X-Plane 11 et l’utilitaire qui récupère les données d’élévation du terrain et les textures de photos satellites (Ortho4XP), le nouveau maillage du Caucase reste loin d’être impressionnant malgré le gain en définition/résolution (je suis allé faire un tour de côté de Mineralnye Vody que vous devez connaître pour son relief à proximité - ça ressemble toujours à une grosse butte un peu informe malgré le gain de résolution - la butte est juste un peu plus lisse - je suis ensuite allé me poser à Krasnodar et son réservoir dont le contour reste en sommaire).

Il me semble que le moteur utilise un procédé de complexification de maillage en fonction de la distance de vue (basse résolution au loin, haute résolution au premier plan) (je ne me souviens plus du nom de la technique), et je me demande pourquoi il n’ont pas utilisé une résolution plus élevée (il y a tout de même beaucoup d’explications possibles, entre l’accès aux données d’élévation de grande précision pour la zone, le travail supplémentaire pour les surcouches de végétation, bâtiments, routes et autres, performances (?), et probablement une considération de taille de stockage (et téléchargement)…).

Quoiqu’il en soit, ça me semble parfaitement adapté au type de simulateur, parce qu’on est de toute façon pas là pour faire du tourisme (ce que pourrait apporter un X-Plane, par exemple).





J’avais lancé la mission rapide de vol libre en Mirage 2000 en me dirigeant vers Mineralnye Vody pour atterrir à Krasnodar.
Avec mes réglages (tous les effets et ombres par défaut - ombres en moyen, deffered shading et global illumination pour le cockpit - distance de vue en moyen, arbres à 80%, herbe à 500 m, preload à 30000 (je crois), MSAA x4, sans les rétroviseurs - je n’ai pas d’image de mes réglages sous la main, désolé)
Config :
i7 3770K @ 4.4 GHz
32 GB RAM DDR3
GTX 970 OC
SSD

Ça tournait entre 50-70+ FPS du côté de Myneralnye Vody et ça baisse un peu plus au-dessus de Krasnodar, sans descendre en-dessous de 30-40 FPS.

Par contre, ces arbres enfin en 3D, c’est du bonheur !!! Même si la technique de Speedtree rend les objets répliqués un peu trop évidents, l’impression de volume est excellente et on a enfin des collisions. Reste à voir si l’IA nous détecte dès qu’un poil de c… dépasse de la cime des arbres.





----

Il y a pas mal d’images et suggestions de réglages et autres, qui s’agitent sur Reddit/r/hoggit, vous pouvez toujours faire un petit tour - on y voit aussi des images des nouvelles NVG et du FLIR qui semble avoir fait des progrès.

D’après ce qu’un pote me dit, c’est présent depuis la 2.1, mais le système sonore semble aussi avoir été amélioré. En tout cas, le Mirage 2000 en vue extérieure et vue passage sonne beaucoup plus comme un chasseur et l’effet doppler est convaincant - je vais peut-être pouvoir me passer des mods de diveplane (ou pas). En tout cas, pour avoir entendu des Mirages 2000 passer au-dessus de ma tête, et au roulage, à de nombreuses reprises : ce qu’on a dans DCS aujourd’hui est bien plus convaincant qu’avant cette 2.5.

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour ton retour. J'ai l'impression que la désactivation des rétroviseurs arrange pas mal les choses, vu ta conf et tes paramètres MSAAx4 et Defered Shading on.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Moi au départ j'avais l'impression d'être un magicien jardinier car les arbres poussaient au fur et à mesure de mon passage !
Le paramètre "arbre" était à 20%.  ::P: 
En le mettant à 80% c'est bien mieux !

Sinon très joli effectivement. 
J'ai pas entendu d'amélioration sur le son par contre (en M2000). Un bug aussi au niveau son quand je tourne autour de l'avion en extérieur (le son du réacteur se coupe suivant ma position).

----------


## Vaught

Poussin pour le son qui se coupe, si tu est supersonique, et que tu place ta caméra devant l'avion c'est normal que tu n'entende rien : t'est plus rapide que le son du coup le son n'arrive pas à rattraper la caméra  ::ninja::

----------


## Sigps220

> Sinon très joli effectivement. 
> J'ai pas entendu d'amélioration sur le son par contre (en M2000). Un bug aussi au niveau son quand je tourne autour de l'avion en extérieur (le son du réacteur se coupe suivant ma position).


J'ai ça aussi, mais je ne pense pas que c'est un bug mais une feature ! Quand tu dépasses le mur du son tu n'entends plus ton moteur vers l'avant, tu as du son uniquement vers l'arrière (valable aussi avec les missiles et autres machins supersonique).

Ca manque clairement de progressivité donc j'ai jamais trouvé ça trop agréable. 

La 2.5 est en cours de DL, déjà que j'ai un débit anémique, mais ce matin cela se trainait à 300 ko/sec, moins de la moitié du débit max habituel. J'étais plus ou moins tout à fond dans les sliders, j'avais parfois de grosses chutes de FPS quand je larguais mes emports (surtout sur la 1.5), le largage des bombes en Viggen devait charger le simulateur trop brutalement.

----------


## Vaught

> Ca manque clairement de progressivité donc j'ai jamais trouvé ça trop agréable.


Ben pour le coup t'entends ou t'entends pas, pas de progressivité, le son ne se rapproche pas au fur et à mesure : tu entre dans le cône de son d'un coup

----------


## Chaussette

Et oui,

D'où le "bang" dans ce cas, car on se prend tout d'un coup !

----------


## Sigps220

> Ben pour le coup t'entends ou t'entends pas, pas de progressivité, le son ne se rapproche pas au fur et à mesure : tu entre dans le cône de son d'un coup 
> 
> http://murduson.e-monsite.com/medias...g?fx=c_660_660


J'ai pas dit que c'était pas réaliste, c'est juste que dans le cadre du simulateur c'est pas vraiment agréable, dans la vraie vie on est rarement accroché à 5 mètre d'un avion. Le pire c'est avec les missiles, où la vitesse oscille un peu et où tu as le son qui fait On/Off sans arrêt. Après j'ai pas vraiment de solution pour "lisser" ça, surtout que ça fera hurler les puristes.

----------


## Vaught

> Et oui,
> 
> D'où le "bang" dans ce cas, car on se prend tout d'un coup !








> J'ai pas dit que c'était pas réaliste, c'est juste que dans le cadre du simulateur c'est pas vraiment agréable, dans la vraie vie on est rarement accroché à 5 mètre d'un avion. Le pire c'est avec les missiles, où la vitesse oscille un peu et où tu as le son qui fait On/Off sans arrêt. Après j'ai pas vraiment de solution pour "lisser" ça, surtout que ça fera hurler les puristes.


C'est pas agréable je suis d'accord avec toi, surtout les missiles  :Gerbe: 

Après c'est un simu avec les largesses que permet l'informatique (vue externe notamment, pis pas mourir accessoirement  ::siffle::  ). Donc c'est plutôt cool

----------


## Genchou

> C'est revenu, oui.
> 
> Bon, problème réglé : je désactive le MSAA du jeu et j'antialiase comme un porc avec le panel nVidia (FXAA on, AA x8, transparence AA x4). Seul bémol bien connu : ça floute un peu les textes, y compris ceux affichés dans le cockpit. Avec ces réglages-là, je ne descend plus en-dessous des 60 fps.


Tu sais me donner ta config nvidia ? Je tente également de passer par la config nvidia pour gérer l'antialiasing mais cela ne semble pas s'appliquer. Je choisis peut-être le mauvais exécutable ou les mauvaises options. Btw je pense que c'est le FXAA qui provoque le flou, je pense qu'un AA plus traditionnel ne devrait pas générer de flou.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Petit test en essayant le FXAA et c’est effectivement bien plus efficace sur ma config aussi.

Le MSAA de DCS me détruit littéralement les FPS avec la vue par défaut de la mission de démarrage du L-39 (à Beslan, il me semble) -> je passe de 40 environ à 80 FPS avec ces réglages :





Évidemment le FXAA est un peu dégueu et altère brutalement les détails des instruments mais dans l’ensemble on n’en est pas au stade de la VR et ça reste très utilisable. Le sacrifice visuel au bénéfice des vénérés FPS me semble, dans mon cas, tout à fait justifié.

Côté Nvidia, il me semble que l’AA classique (pas le FXAA) n’est pas appliqué sur le moteur de DCS en manuel (en tout cas je n’ai pas vu de différence en forçant à x4) ? J’ai aussi défini de l’AA de transparence qui a toujours été indispensable pour les arbres et autres textures à transparence dans DCS (comme les grilles, armatures et autres).

Bon, reste à voler et à tester tout ça !

----------


## Genchou

Ptite remarque (je vais peut-être me tromper) : le FXAA est un antialiasing en postprocessing et s'applique sur toute l'image, donc aussi sur les textures transparentes (arbres etc.) Pas besoin de l'_AA - Transparency_ donc.




> Since it is not based on the actual geometry, it will smooth not only edges between triangles, but also edges inside alpha-blended textures or resulting from pixel shader effects, which are immune to the effects of multisample anti-aliasing (MSAA).

----------


## Tugais

Je me tâte vraiment pour téléchopper cette 2.5 pour le moment.

Le solo semble stable mais apparemment le multi s'est pris un grand coup sur la tête ; beaucoup de joueurs rapportent des ralentissements et des freeze considérables. Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous s'est lancé en ligne depuis hier, des retours ?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ah merci, c’est aussi ce que je suspectais. Je vais tester ça et virer le AA - transparency.

Je viens de me faire un petit vol d’essai en Albatros, suite à mes images et ça tourne impec entre 50 et 80+-FPS. J’en ai profité pour pousser le rendu de l’herbe procédurale à fond - sans perte signicative de FPS.
Je vais tenter de pousser un peu la distance de vue générale (ça risque de couiner avec des grosses agglomérations dans le secteur…).

Pas du tout testé de MP par ici. J’ai tout juste fait deux vols   :^_^: 

Question stabilité : pour le moment zéro souci, zéro saccades.

Pour info, j’ai jeté un œil à ce que donnerait la zone couverte pour ce terrain du Caucase dans X-Plane, en utilisant le rendu de terrain avec maillage haute résolution et imagerie satellite -> avec un niveau de détail relativement élevé (mais pas maximum) (Zoom Level 17 et Zoom Level 18 pour quelques zones détaillées (aéroports et proximité) : il faudrait environ 216 GB de données, contre 15 GB pour le terrain actuel produit pour DCS.

----------


## Flappie

> Tu sais me donner ta config nvidia ? Je tente également de passer par la config nvidia pour gérer l'antialiasing mais cela ne semble pas s'appliquer. Je choisis peut-être le mauvais exécutable ou les mauvaises options. Btw je pense que c'est le FXAA qui provoque le flou, je pense qu'un AA plus traditionnel ne devrait pas générer de flou.


Mes réglages nVidia sont dans le post que tu cites.  ::P:  Regarde la capture d'écran de Bourrinopathe, et ajoute l'antialiasing classique en x8. Reste à voir qui de l'AA normal ou de l'AA de transparence agit vraiment en jeu, et quel est le salopiaud qui floute les textes. Je ne pourrai pas tester ça ce soir, par contre.

Je confirme ce qui a été dit par d'autres canards : quand vous avez assez de RAM (moi, j'ai 16 Go) et une carte graphique DX11 puissante (GTX980 pour ma part), les taquets Arbres, Végétation et Distance de vue peuvent être poussés à fond sans que ça joue significativement sur les fps.

Pour les freezes en multi, j'ai lu une soluce : *dès* que vous arrivez dans la partie, vous vous déconnectez, puis vous revenez sur le même serveur, et choisissez un appareil. Normalement, plus de freezes. Bon, ça reste une beta, hein.  ::):

----------


## Genchou

> Mes réglages nVidia sont dans le post que tu cites.  Regarde la capture d'écran de Bourrinopathe, et ajoute l'antialiasing classique en x8. Reste à voir qui de l'AA normal ou de l'AA de transparence agit vraiment en jeu, et quel est le salopiaud qui floute les textes. Je ne pourrai pas tester ça ce soir, par contre.
> 
> Je confirme ce qui a été dit par d'autres canards : quand vous avez assez de RAM (moi, j'ai 16 Go) et une carte graphique DX11 puissante (GTX980 pour ma part), les taquets Arbres, Végétation et Distance de vue peuvent être poussés à fond sans que ça joue significativement sur les fps.
> 
> Pour les freezes en multi, j'ai lu une soluce : *dès* que vous arrivez dans la partie, vous vous déconnectez, puis vous revenez sur le même serveur, et choisissez un appareil. Normalement, plus de freezes. Bon, ça reste une beta, hein.


C'était surtout pour voir quel exe tu as choisis. Chez moi j'ai pris dcs.exe mais aucun des réglages du panneau nvidia se s'applique en jeu.

Edit: n'empêche, j'upgraderais bien ma RAM (j'ai 8 gigots pour le moment), mais je suis en DDR3 et de toute façon avec les prix actuels c'est du suicide.  ::sad::

----------


## Flappie

Ah, ben j'ai mis la même chose pour tout, je crois. Arf, je me suis même pas posé la question, mais à vrai dire, je ne joue plus qu'à DCS depuis plusieurs mois. C'est grave, docteur ?

----------


## Tugais

> C'était surtout pour voir quel exe tu as choisis. Chez moi j'ai pris dcs.exe mais aucun des réglages du panneau nvidia se s'applique en jeu.


Tiens ? De mon côté j'ai une application du nom de Black Shark, je me suis dit que c'était un reliquat de leur vieux moteur. C'est sur cet exécutable que j'ai appliqué mes réglages Nvidia et ils sont bien pris en compte au sein du jeu (ne pas oublié de désactiver le MSAA dans les préférences du jeu surtout).

Merci pour l'astuce Flappie, je garde ça en tête si je décide de passer sur l'Open Beta cette semaine.

----------


## Genchou

> Tiens ? De mon côté j'ai une application du nom de Black Shark, je me suis dit que c'était un reliquat de leur vieux moteur. C'est sur cet exécutable que j'ai appliqué mes réglages Nvidia et ils sont bien pris en compte au sein du jeu (ne pas oublié de désactiver le MSAA dans les préférences du jeu surtout).
> 
> Merci pour l'astuce Flappie, je garde ça en tête si je décide de passer sur l'Open Beta cette semaine.


Idem ici, mais les régagles n'ont aucun effet. C'est triste.

Pour info, quels sont tes régagles exacts ? (dans le panneau nvidia I mean)

----------


## Trooper Harley

Dans mon cas, je suis pleinement satisfait par cette mise à jour! Pas de pertes de FPS, je dirais même un gain significatif surtout dans les zones denses contrairement à toi Flappie.

Pour info ma config :
Razer Blade 2016 FHD sur écran externe en 1920x1080
Gtx 1060 6 gb (version portable donc)
I7 6700 HQ
SSD de 512 gb

Avec ça je tourne la plupart du temps à plus de 60fps avec parfois des chute à 35-40 fps sur l'open beta en quasi full élevé (distance d'affichage en ultra, ombre en moyen, MSAA en x2). (alors que sur la stable sur certaine partie de la map je tombais à ~25 fps sans raisons apparente)

D'ailleurs si il y en a qui sont motivé pour visiter le nouveau Caucase en groupe ce soir, je suis dispo  :;):  .

----------


## Genchou

> Dans mon cas, je suis pleinement satisfait par cette mise à jour! Pas de pertes de FPS, je dirais même un gain significatif surtout dans les zones denses contrairement à toi Flappie.
> 
> Pour info ma config :
> Razer Blade 2016 FHD sur écran externe en 1920x1080
> Gtx 1060 6 gb (version portable donc)
> I7 6700 HQ
> SSD de 512 gb
> 
> Avec ça je tourne la plupart du temps à plus de 60fps avec parfois des chute à 35-40 fps sur l'open beta en quasi full élevé (distance d'affichage en ultra, ombre en moyen, MSAA en x2). (alors que sur la stable sur certaine partie de la map je tombais à ~25 fps sans raisons apparente)
> ...


Et la RAM ? 8 gigots ? 16 ?

----------


## Trooper Harley

Ha oui désolé! J'ai 16 gigots de ram, ce qui doit beaucoup jouer aussi... j'ai cru voir 7 gb d'utilisation de la ram par la beta donc les config à 8gb ça risque de faire juste.

----------


## Aghora

GTX 960 et 12GB de RAM, un i5-2500 3.3 GHz...ça rame effectivement quand je met le MSAA et que je choisis la vue externe.

----------


## Tugais

> Idem ici, mais les régagles n'ont aucun effet. C'est triste.
> 
> Pour info, quels sont tes régagles exacts ? (dans le panneau nvidia I mean)


Yop !

Il y a un mois j'avais fait une capture écran de mes réglages dans le jeu et sur le panneau NVidia. Voici le lien vers mon message contenant les réglages.

----------


## Aghora

Super ! Je vois avec surprise que l'axe de rotation Z (pour les palonniers) de mon joystick déconne à plein tube. Ca "vibre" quand c'est au centre et quand je tourne vers la gauche ou droite, ça vibre aussi mais en plus ça a la méchante habitude de revenir au centre.
Je suis bon pour racheter un joy.
En attendant je vais faire les palonniers au clavier.

----------


## Genchou

> Yop !
> 
> Il y a un mois j'avais fait une capture écran de mes réglages dans le jeu et sur le panneau NVidia. Voici le lien vers mon message contenant les réglages.


Merci. Ceci dit, ça te sert à quoi d'avoir à la fois le FXAA et de l'AA traditionnel ? D'un côté tu actives un antialiasing en postprocess, peu coûteux en ressources mais qui floute l'image, de l'autre tu as une technique plus traditionnelle de supersampling (je pense), plus gourmande en ressources. D'autant qu'apparemment l'AA normal ("x4" dans ton screen) ne fonctionne pas avec le moteur actuel de DCS.

----------


## Flappie

> Tiens ? De mon côté j'ai une application du nom de Black Shark, je me suis dit que c'était un reliquat de leur vieux moteur. C'est sur cet exécutable que j'ai appliqué mes réglages Nvidia et ils sont bien pris en compte au sein du jeu


Ah oui, en effet, _Black Shark_ fut le premier jeu "DCS", avant même d'être un module. Après la sortie de DCS: _A-10C_, Eagle Dynamics a décidé de créer DCS World et de transformer ces deux-là en modules. Tu connais la suite. Je pense que nVidia n'a jamais fait le changement.  :^_^: 





> Super ! Je vois avec surprise que l'axe de rotation Z (pour les palonniers) de mon joystick déconne à plein tube. Ca "vibre" quand c'est au centre et quand je tourne vers la gauche ou droite, ça vibre aussi mais en plus ça a la méchante habitude de revenir au centre.
> Je suis bon pour racheter un joy.
> En attendant je vais faire les palonniers au clavier.


Ouch. Tu as quoi comme stick ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Je ne suis passé de la journée alors merci à vous pour les infos sur le son du réacteur de mon Mirage 2000.  :;):

----------


## Tugais

> Merci. Ceci dit, ça te sert à quoi d'avoir à la fois le FXAA et de l'AA traditionnel ? D'un côté tu actives un antialiasing en postprocess, peu coûteux en ressources mais qui floute l'image, de l'autre tu as une technique plus traditionnelle de supersampling (je pense), plus gourmande en ressources. D'autant qu'apparemment l'AA normal ("x4" dans ton screen) ne fonctionne pas avec le moteur actuel de DCS.


Aussi étrange que cela puisse paraître c'est le seul combo d'options qui me permet d'avoir un aliasing au poil tout en évitant ces fameux effets de flous que certains rapportent ici ou sur les forums d'ED et C6. Je vais être honnête, j'y suis allé au petit bonheur la chance en testant un paquet de combinaisons, seule celle-ci me permet d'avoir un rendu satisfaisant.

Cela dit, je viens de terminer l'installation de la 2.5 Open Beta. Il ne me reste plus qu'à supprimer le fichier options.lua demain pour refaire mon setup graphique et croiser les doigts. J'y vais en mode tête baissée, j'ai demandé la supression de la 2.2 Open Alpha ; dans le pire des cas, pas de multi avant quelques patchs :x J'ai peur  ::ninja::

----------


## papagueff

> Et la RAM ? 8 gigots ? 16 ?


Alors moi, je RAM sec avec 1 gigot acheté chez le boucher ce matin.   :haha:

----------


## Flappie

> Alors moi, je RAM sec avec 1 gigot acheté chez le boucher ce matin.


Étonnant, il devrait pourtant être bien musclé et nerveux, ton PC.  ::):  Un vrai pur-sang.

----------


## Sigps220

Premier vol sur DCS ce matin, c'est très beau et très fluide. Je craignais un peu vu les différents commentaires mais c'est très fluide (je suis à mini 50 fps, jamais de chute en deça, y compris au dessus de grande ville). Il faut dire que j'ai une config de brute, et que du coup j'ai pas mal d'options à fond. 

Mes brusques chutes de fps lors de mes missions de bombardement ont même complétement cessées.

Bon par contre, le Viggen est toujours un peu brut. Le phare d’atterrissage n'éclaire plus à fond le cockpit mais lorsqu'il est allumé la luminosité du cockpit est quand même plus forte et même si c'est moins flagrant, les voyants du PA réagissent mal avec les reflets du soleil (on voit une case blanche).

----------


## Tugais

J'ai pu également procéder à quelques tests cet après-midi ; j'ai globalement les mêmes performances que sur la 2.2. Pour le moment je n'ai volé qu'au dessus du Nevada - ouais, je sais, j'suis un mec bizarre, mais je compte tester ce soir la nouvelle version de la carte Caucase histoire de m'esbaudir devant le nouveau rendu (ou pas, ça dépendra de mes perf').

En tout début d'après-midi j'ai reçu ma commande de _table mounts_ de la part de MounsterTech. C'est du sacré matos, le tout a été monté, réglé et essayé en l'espace d'une heure. Il ne me reste plus qu'à faire l'acquisition dans le futur d'un casque VR et je serai aux anges. Ceux qui souhaitent se laisser tenter par les _table mounts_ (MonsterTech en font, mais également Virpil et bientôt VKB ), n'hésitez pas, ça change vraiment votre façon de voler, surtout si vous aviez votre matos posé comme moi sur le bureau. Je pense que sur les longues sessions, la différence se fera encore plus sentir.

Voici une photo de mon setup pour la peine (j'suis ému  :Emo: )

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ouch… dommage pour le Viggen. Heatblur n’a pas fait de commentaire sur une màj potentielle pour que les textures soient adaptées au PBR ? Vu le travail en cours sur le F-14, s’il y a bien une équipe qui sait faire de la texture, c’est cette bande de malades.

De toute façon, avec DCS, je trouve toujours leur intégration du PBR problématique au niveau du contraste/exposition. L’accès au réglage du gamma ne change pas grand chose car si on peut réduire la sur-exposition de l’extérieur en forte luminosité, le cockpit devient trop sombre et les gris sombres et noirs sont bouffés (avec deferred shading et global illumination).
J’espère qu’ED finira par pouvoir régler ce souci parce qu’en dehors de ce problème de contraste, le rendu est superbe lorsque le soleil est plus bas et le _global illumination_ rend vraiment les cockpits beaucoup plus crédibles.

Au fait, il y a une màj à DL sur Google Drive pour la campagne (de Baltic Dragon) du Mirage 2000 (compatibilité avec la 2.5). Je n’ai plus le lien sous le clic mais ça doit se trouver facilement - j’étais tombé sur l’info via Reddit.

----

@Tugais : jolie config  :;):  Le large écran LG fait envie. Par contre, ça doit être culdacier ton surnom de pilote, non ?  ::P:

----------


## Genchou

> J'ai pu également procéder à quelques tests cet après-midi ; j'ai globalement les mêmes performances que sur la 2.2. Pour le moment je n'ai volé qu'au dessus du Nevada - ouais, je sais, j'suis un mec bizarre, mais je compte tester ce soir la nouvelle version de la carte Caucase histoire de m'esbaudir devant le nouveau rendu (ou pas, ça dépendra de mes perf').
> 
> En tout début d'après-midi j'ai reçu ma commande de _table mounts_ de la part de MounsterTech. C'est du sacré matos, le tout a été monté, réglé et essayé en l'espace d'une heure. Il ne me reste plus qu'à faire l'acquisition dans le futur d'un casque VR et je serai aux anges. Ceux qui souhaitent se laisser tenter par les _table mounts_ (MonsterTech en font, mais également Virpil et bientôt VKB ), n'hésitez pas, ça change vraiment votre façon de voler, surtout si vous aviez votre matos posé comme moi sur le bureau. Je pense que sur les longues sessions, la différence se fera encore plus sentir.
> 
> Voici une photo de mon setup pour la peine (j'suis ému )
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/02/8e7...e86d561.md.jpg


Il fait envie ton setup.   ::):  Je me laisserais presque tenter par ces montures. Au fait, pour ton trackir, tu utilises le track clip pro officiel ? Je me rappelle qu'un gars faisait des clips custom un peu moins chers mais je me rappelle plus le nom.

----------


## Sigps220

> Ouch… dommage pour le Viggen. Heatblur n’a pas fait de commentaire sur une màj potentielle pour que les textures soient adaptées au PBR ? Vu le travail en cours sur le F-14, s’il y a bien une équipe qui sait faire de la texture, c’est cette bande de malades.


Alors pour me répondre à moi-même, j'ai fait le test en enlevant "l’illumination globale du cockpit". C'est beaucoup mieux, et cela semble même avoir résolu le problème de box blanche près des voyants PA. C'était un test rapide, donc à confirmer pour voir si c'est bien réglé, mais en tout cas ça fonctionne pour la lumière atterrissage. 
Je pense que la commande en cause, augmente l’éclairage du cockpit automatiquement en fonction de la luminosité ambiante, du coup la grosse lumière juste en bas du cockpit fausse le système.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Il fait envie ton setup.   Je me laisserais presque tenter par ces montures. Au fait, pour ton trackir, tu utilises le track clip pro officiel ? Je me rappelle qu'un gars faisait des clips custom un peu moins chers mais je me rappelle plus le nom.


Il y a HAV, qu’on peut contacter via CheckSix ou le forum ED. Il fait d’excellents émetteurs sur batterie (charge via câble USB ). Son produit s’appelle UTC.
J’en ai un depuis deux ans environ et zéro souci. Propre et efficace. Ça va au poil avec mon casque sans fil. J’utilise OpenTrack + PS3Eye.
Sinon il y aussi le Delan Clip, à fil et sur armature métallique.

----

@Sigps220 : merci pour le test  :;):  Par contre, je n’arrive plus à voler sans l’illumination globale du cockpit. J’attends ce genre de rendu depuis des lustres  ::P:  Il y a surement des appareils avec quelques textures qui tolèrent moins ces effets. Je me souviens que le Viggen avait un effet de halo de voyant qui traversait le cockpit pour être visible sur l’extérieur…

----------


## Sigps220

> merci pour le test  Par contre, je n’arrive plus à voler sans l’illumination globale du cockpit. J’attends ce genre de rendu depuis des lustres  Il y a surement des appareils avec quelques textures qui tolèrent moins ces effets. Je me souviens que le Viggen avait un effet de halo de voyant qui traversait le cockpit pour être visible sur l’extérieur…


J'ai du mal à voir ce que fait cette option. Mon sentiment est qu'il s'agit uniquement d'une commande pour gérer la luminosité globale du cockpit. En la décochant, je garde un très bel aspect et j'élimine les effets de halo.

----------


## Flappie

Très clean, ton setup, Tugais. Au contenu de l'étagère, j'en connais un qui doit piaffer d'impatience avant la sortie du F-14 de Heatblur...  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> J'ai du mal à voir ce que fait cette option. Mon sentiment est qu'il s'agit uniquement d'une commande pour gérer la luminosité globale du cockpit. En la décochant, je garde un très bel aspect et j'élimine les effets de halo.


C’est une méthode de rendu (qui date d’ailleurs des années 80… (pour le pré-calculé)) qui va appliquer les variations de luminosité et couleur aux objets en fonction des sources lumineuses proches.

Ex : tu as un voyant rouge qui pète -> sa lumière devrait se diffuser sur d’autres surfaces par réflexion (à un moment ça s’appelait la « radiosité » pour certains moteurs 3D). S’il y a une source de lumière verte (VTH) cette lumière va être visible sur les surfaces proches (les montants de l’armature du verre de la VTH, instruments à côté, etc.) - tout ça, en plus de la diffusion de la source initiale sur les polygones proches (s’il y en a une).
De façon générale, ces variations qui participent au réalisme du rendu sont « peintes » sur les textures du cockpit en trompe-l’œil mais, du coup, elles ne sont pas dynamiques et limitent la qualité du rendu dans différentes conditions d’éclairage (surtout que l’intensité est la même quelque soit l’ensoleillement/lumière extérieure).

En gros c’est aussi en l’absence de cette fonction qu’on a de façon classique dans les jeux, une lampe torche qui va projeter un halo lumineux sur une surface mais le noir absolu persistera partout autour, même si tu éclaires un mur blanc qui est à 1 m en face d’un autre mur blanc… Pas d’illumination globale = pas réaliste, dans ce cas précis.

Dans le cas de DCS, je trouve que ça fait des merveilles dans différentes conditions et notamment dans la pénombre avec des voyants éclairés. Par ex, j’adore le rendu dans le L-39 avec la lumière rouge du cockpit - la diffusion de cette lumière rouge varie en fonction de la distance (et dans l’idéal du matériau).
Plus joli et plus réaliste en rendu d’ensemble à mon sens, mais ça peut être subtil en fonction des appareils, surtout que ça n’est pas intégré correctement avec tous nos cockpits - le vieux Su-27 se trainant encore ses trompe-l’œil.

[une explication peut-être plus académique par ici]

----------


## Tugais

> Il fait envie ton setup.   Je me laisserais presque tenter par ces montures. Au fait, pour ton trackir, tu utilises le track clip pro officiel ? Je me rappelle qu'un gars faisait des clips custom un peu moins chers mais je me rappelle plus le nom.


Oui j'utilise la version "Pro" officielle. Cela dit j'aimerais bien me passer du fil à terme mais je ne me suis jamais penché sur les retours utilisateurs des versions sans fil.

L'avis de Bourrinopathe est rassurant cela dit, d'ailleurs combien HAV vend-il sa solution?




> Très clean, ton setup, Tugais. Au contenu de l'étagère, j'en connais un qui doit piaffer d'impatience avant la sortie du F-14 de Heatblur...


Merci)) Je suis obligé d'avoir quelque chose de plutôt neutre, mon boulot m'oblige à recevoir dans cette pièce, du coup l'ajout des supports est un plus, ça se monte et démonte en 2-3 secondes montre en main.
Et oui, carrément pour le module, probablement le seul appareil que je pré-commanderai  :Manif:  (enfin, je sais pas, y a aussi le F-4  qui débarque quand même …)

----------


## Aghora

> Ouch. Tu as quoi comme stick ?


Saitek, X52. Acheté d'occaze ici.

J'ai vu sur internet des gens qui ont eu le même problème. Pas le choix : faut démonter, nettoyer à l'air comprimé ou du produit spécial voire ressouder des fils qui se touchent.

En attendant de trouver ce qu'il faut : clavier pour les palonniers.

En soi c'est un peu gênant pour les avions mais pour le Ka-50 je pense que ça va être une cata !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/02/8e7...e86d561.md.jpg


Le fan d'ASL.
Désolé de te l'apprendre mais tu pourras pas ranger MBT dans tes étagères  :Emo: .

:rienàfoutredesonsetup:

----------


## Tugais

/HS




> Le fan d'ASL.
> Désolé de te l'apprendre mais tu pourras pas ranger MBT dans tes étagères .
> 
> :rienàfoutredesonsetup:


Je ne suis pas un doux dingue d'ASL mais j'adore autant le système qu'il m'effraie par sa complexité ; le truc c'est qu'en tactique WWII et exhaustif je ne vois que lui. Sans compter le fait qu'avec l'éditeur du jeu, tu as intérêt à tout posséder si tu ne veux pas te retrouver le bec dans l'eau pendant quelques décennies ou plus pour un reprint (genre le module pour la France, Croix de Guerre qui n'a eu qu'un seul run depuis sa sortie en 1992 …).

Je vais trouver une solution pour MBT  ::cry:: 

----

Dites j'ai eu le temps de voler un peu tout à l'heure et j'ai un bug incroyablement gênant sur le F-5E au niveau des rétro. Leur reflet est incroyablement pixelisé et génère une très forte chute de FPS. Avez-vous le même phénomène sur les appareils sur lesquels vous avez l'habitude de voler ? Si ce n'est pas le cas et que vous possédez le Tiger est-ce que vous pourriez y jeter un oeil s'il-vous-plaît ?

Merci du coup de main)

----------


## Flappie

Un super topic pour choisir ses paramètres graphiques sur DCS 2.5 : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=201196 (avec captures d'écran)

----------


## Flappie

Ca me gonfle. Je pensais avoir trouvé un bon réglage vidéo, mais j'avais apparemment eu un coup de chance. A force de toucher tous mes réglages, je constate parfois une absence de perte de fps au-dessus des villes. Mais ça revient au vol d'après. C'est à n'y rien comprendre. Bref, je crois que je vais faire une bonne pause en attendant qu'ED nous trouve une solution.

----------


## Aghora

En ce qui me concerne j'ai constaté desfois que le jeu se fige pendant quelques secondes...mais à part ça rien de catastrophique.

----------


## Flappie

Il parait que les figeages disparaissent au cours du vol (il faut voler pendant plusieurs dizaines de minutes), comme si le jeu générait des fichiers ou mettait des trucs en mémoire, mais je n'en ai encore jamais rencontré.

Bon, par contre, je crois que j'ai définitivement résolu mon problème de fps, grace à cet article.  ::wub::  Je livre la recette que j'ai suivie :

Suppression des réglages nVidia personnalisés pour DCS (je demande à nVidia de laisser faire le jeu : "Contrôlés par l'application")
Suppression de C:\Users\[your user name]\Saved Games\DCS.openbeta\Config\options.lua
Suppression du dossier C:\Users\[your username]\Saved Games\DCS.openbeta\fxo
Suppression du dossier C:\Users\[your username]\Saved Games\DCS.openbeta\metashaders

Ensuite, direction les options du jeu :
Choix de la résolution max de l'écran
Cocher la case 'Plein écran'

Et en marchant à tâtons, j'ai mis ce qui suit de manière à obtenir *un minimum de 35 fps* (mission AV8B - Free Flight, piquer le nez sur Batumi dès les premières secondes du vol) et *une moyenne qui tourne plutôt à 45 fps*, toujours au-dessus. Finalement, la combinaison ingame-MSAA + Deferred Shading ne me pose pas de problèmes. C'est le paramètres Shadows que j'ai dû baisser à Medium. Peut-être aussi que la suppression du dossier fxo a servi à quelque chose.







Je reprécise ma conf, ça peut servir :

*i5-3570K @3.4 GHz
16 Go de RAM
GTX 980*

----------


## Tugais

Ce sont effectivement des conseils qui sont répétés en boucle depuis deux jours, notamment sur les forums de C6. Du coup je culpabilise de ne pas avoir pensé à partager l'info, j'étais persuadé que la plupart des canards trainaient sur C6 également  ::ninja:: 

Bonne nouvelle en tous les cas pour avoir retrouvé la stabilité sous DCS. De mon côté, je continue à enquêter sur mon problème de rétro récalcitrants  ::sad::

----------


## Aghora

Ah et j'ai remarqué que certaines missions d'entraînement bugguent, comme par exemple celle du SU-25T sur le canon, avec une porte à franchir qui se trouve...dans une montagne. Ou bien le démarrage à froid de l'A-10C, impossible de démarrer les moteurs, sans doute l'instructeur qu'a oublié de nous dire un truc important.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Dites j'ai eu le temps de voler un peu tout à l'heure et j'ai un bug incroyablement gênant sur le F-5E au niveau des rétro. Leur reflet est incroyablement pixelisé et génère une très forte chute de FPS. Avez-vous le même phénomène sur les appareils sur lesquels vous avez l'habitude de voler ? Si ce n'est pas le cas et que vous possédez le Tiger est-ce que vous pourriez y jeter un oeil s'il-vous-plaît ?
> 
> Merci du coup de main)


Test rapide : pas de souci particulier. J’ai lancé la mission rapide de décollage (Caucase).



Les rétros sont bien affichés et sont définis en 1024 temps réel dans les options. Ça bouffe évidemment les FPS mais sans violence excessive et inattendue.

Pour le côté pixelisé, je penserais à des réglages par défaut de la résolution de texture dynamique ? Tu es sûr d’avoir vérifié ? Sinon, dans l’état, je ne vois pas trop ce qui pourrait coincer. À moins d’un paramètre antérieur qui interfère ?

----

Au passage, j’ai vu des messages (forum ED et Reddit) qui affirment que le FXAA du panneau NVIDIA n’est pas appliqué si on a le deferred shading activé. Sur ma config, c’est absolument faux car c’est exactement ce que j’ai (FXAA + MSAA DCS désactivé + deferred shading + …).
Dans le doute, pensez à tester différents réglages sur vos configs…

----------


## Bacab

> Test rapide : pas de souci particulier. J’ai lancé la mission rapide de décollage (Caucase).
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/03/ff4...4f40759e52.jpg
> 
> Les rétros sont bien affichés et sont définis en 1024 temps réel dans les options. Ça bouffe évidemment les FPS mais sans violence excessive et inattendue.
> 
> Pour le côté pixelisé, je penserais à des réglages par défaut de la résolution de texture dynamique ? Tu es sûr d’avoir vérifié ? Sinon, dans l’état, je ne vois pas trop ce qui pourrait coincer. À moins d’un paramètre antérieur qui interfère ?
> 
> ----
> ...


En même temps la gars qui fait les screenshots avec les différents réglages est nullos. Il affirme haut et fort que les réglages Nvidia pour l'AA ne sont pas utilisé par DCS et en même temps il laissait le paramètre AA du panneau de config à "Géré par l'application".

----------


## Tugais

> Test rapide : pas de souci particulier. J’ai lancé la mission rapide de décollage (Caucase).


Merci d'avoir pris le temps de tester, je vais continuer à fouiller de mon côté cet après-midi. Je pense qu'il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe.

Pour faire mes réglages je suis partie d'une feuille vierge en supprimant le fichier "options.lua" & co, logiquement ça devrait effacer toute trace d'un réglage antérieur qu'il aurait pu prendre de mon installation de la 2.2 Alpha (ce qui ne devrait pas être le cas vu que l'installateur est sensé créer ces fichiers et non les copier).

Et pour les tests du type sur ED, je vous rejoins, ses conclusions ne correspondent absolument pas à ce qui se passe sur ma machine.

----------


## Genchou

> En même temps la gars qui fait les screenshots avec les différents réglages est nullos. Il affirme haut et fort que les réglages Nvidia pour l'AA ne sont pas utilisé par DCS et en même temps il laissait le paramètre AA du panneau de config à "Géré par l'application".


Non là il a raison, l'AA forcé par le panneau nvidia ne s'applique pas dans DCS.

----------


## Bacab

> Non là il a raison, l'AA forcé par le panneau nvidia ne s'applique pas dans DCS.


Chez moi ça fonctionne.
Edit : cf le fofo ED d'autres que moi lui on fait remarquer que cela marche bien à condition de l'activer correctement.

----------


## Tugais

> Non là il a raison, l'AA forcé par le panneau nvidia ne s'applique pas dans DCS.





> Chez moi ça fonctionne.
> Edit : cf le fofo ED d'autres que moi lui on fait remarquer que cela marche bien à condition de l'activer correctement.


Tout pareil, ça passe chez moi aussi, la différence entre son activation ou non saute aux yeux.

----------


## Flappie

Je confirme que ça fonctionne depuis le panel nVidia. Quand je faisais mes tests, j'ai fait successivement :

- pas de MSAA ingame ni d'AA nVidia,
- pas de MSAA ingame, mais AA x2 nVidia activée en mode 'Remplacer tout paramètre d'application'

Je voyais clairement la différence. Finalement, je n'ai même plus besoin des réglages nVidia puisque mon problème venait des ombres en High qui étaient trop gourmande. Les ombres en Medium ne changent pas grand chose visuellement et j'ai retrouvé un paquet de fps.

----------


## Tugais

Je viens de trouver une solution à mon problème à l'instant, je partage si ça devait arriver à quelqu'un d'autre.

Si vos rétroviseurs sont en mode je pixelise et je ruines tes FPS au passage. Rendez-vous dans le panneau d'options, désactivez l'option "Deffered shading", relancez le jeu, lancez une mission quelconque, quittez la mission, rendez-vous à nouveau dans le panneau d'options, activez l'option "Deffered shading", relancez le jeu, lancez une mission et appréciez le retour de vos rétroviseurs.

Les joies des Beta xD

----------


## Flappie

Si tu l'as trouvée tout seul, parles-en sur le forum d'ED, ça aidera à trouver la source du problème plus rapidement.

----------


## Genchou

> Chez moi ça fonctionne.
> Edit : cf le fofo ED d'autres que moi lui on fait remarquer que cela marche bien à condition de l'activer correctement.


Tu saurais partager ta config alors ?

Pour info chez moi avec antialiasing mode sur "override any application settings" et antialiasing setting à 4 (ou 2 ou 8 ou autre), ça n'a aucun effet dans DCS. Le jeu est en fullscreen sans MSAA.
Edit: je parle bien d'une méthode qui permettrait de forcer l'AA _sans_ FXAA, qui donne une image floue toute dégueu.

----------


## Flappie

Je te fais ça tout de suite, screenshots à l'appui.

----------


## Flappie

A ma grande surprise, ça ne marche effectivement pas. J'étais pourtant persuadé d'y être arrivé ces jours derniers, mais non. Enfin si, ça marche 2 secondes au tout début d'une mission... et après, retour des escaliers. Très étrange.

J'ai testé ça :






Ensuite, comme j'ai vu que ça ne marchait finalement pas, j'ai tenté "Améliorer le paramètre d'application", en vain.

----------


## Bacab

Effectivement je passe par le FXAA (le léger flou ne me gène pas) et c'est déjà trop gourmand. Quand je vole seul ça passe mais dés qu'il 2-3 autres avions c'est festival diapo chez Mami. Retour à la cas départ pour trouver des réglages satisfaisants.

----------


## Flappie

Baisse la qualité des ombres, pour voir.

----------


## Aghora

Les logs de crash du jeu, faut les envoyer où ? Sur le forum officiel ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, regarde si un collègue a déjà signalé le même problème ici : https://forums.eagle.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=444

Sinon, crée un nouveau topic.

----------


## SergeyevK

Passer les ombres en "flat shadows" ça peut aider à améliorer les perfs.

----------


## Aghora

Alors peut-être que ça vient de moi mais...

En A-10C, pour avoir un point SPI quand le HUD est SOI, il faut bien faire TMS HAUT, ou DMS HAUT ? J'ai essayé les deux en court et long et il ne se passe rien. J'ai aussi essayé sur le TAD, c'est pareil.
Quelqu'un peut essayer voir si ça vient de moi ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, regarde si un collègue a déjà signalé le même problème ici : https://forums.eagle.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=444
> 
> Sinon, crée un nouveau topic.


J'ai mis en accéléré et je me suis crashé, je sais pas si ça vaut le coup de signaler ça.

----------


## Flappie

Tout rapport de crash d'une version beta toute fraîche est bon à prendre, surtout si tu n'avais pas ce problème auparavant.

----------


## Tugais

> Ah et j'ai remarqué que certaines missions d'entraînement bugguent, comme par exemple celle du SU-25T sur le canon, avec une porte à franchir qui se trouve...dans une montagne. Ou bien le démarrage à froid de l'A-10C, impossible de démarrer les moteurs, sans doute l'instructeur qu'a oublié de nous dire un truc important.





> Alors peut-être que ça vient de moi mais...
> 
> En A-10C, pour avoir un point SPI quand le HUD est SOI, il faut bien faire TMS HAUT, ou DMS HAUT ? J'ai essayé les deux en court et long et il ne se passe rien. J'ai aussi essayé sur le TAD, c'est pareil.
> Quelqu'un peut essayer voir si ça vient de moi ?


Je sors à l'instant d'un vol de routine sur le A-10C au dessus de Vegas et Tonopah, je n'ai pas rencontré de problème pour la séquence de démarrage. Tu as pu reproduire le problème ?

Je retourne immédiatement sur DCS pour tester ça, je partirai d'une mission rapide, m'évitera de faire l'approche /flemme



*Edit* : De retour après quelques passes sur la mission rapide CAS au dessus du Nevada. Pas de problème de ce côté-là non plus pour créer des points de repères, que ce soit par le biais du TAD ou à l'aide du TGP. J'ai employé comme d'habitude le TMS.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Baisse la qualité des ombres, pour voir.


J'ai fait ça aussi, msaa 2x ingame et ombres en medium, ça tourne beaucoup mieux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors peut-être que ça vient de moi mais...
> 
> En A-10C, pour avoir un point SPI quand le HUD est SOI, il faut bien faire TMS HAUT, ou DMS HAUT ? J'ai essayé les deux en court et long et il ne se passe rien. J'ai aussi essayé sur le TAD, c'est pareil.


C'est bien TMS haut long. Quelque soit le SOI d'ailleurs. Essaye ensuite le china hat forward pour déplacer le TGP ou le Mav sur le SPI. Ca te permettra de vérifier simplement si ça marche.

----------


## Bacab

> Passer les ombres en "flat shadows" ça peut aider à améliorer les perfs.


Du coup j'ai testé avec tout en High sauf le Blurr (OFF) et les ombres en mediums mais avec les ombres au sol en flat et la ça passe beaucoup mieux, pour le moment. PS : qui vole en F-86 par ici ?

----------


## Aghora

Je vais pas pouvoir réessayer pour le moment.

J'ai pété mon joystick en voulant le démonter (bricoleur du Dimanche inside).
En fait c'est en voulant glisser la partie qui soutient le pinky switch que j'ai tout d'un coup arraché le fil relié au switch  :tired: . Le mec dans la vidéo disait bien de faire gaffe en plus mais il l'a mis sur le côté comme si c'était rien. J'ai fait pareil...pour ma défense on voit pas bien ce qu'il fait.

Bon alors, un joystick neuf...

----------


## Bacab

> Je vais pas pouvoir réessayer pour le moment.
> 
> J'ai pété mon joystick en voulant le démonter (bricoleur du Dimanche inside).
> En fait c'est en voulant glisser la partie qui soutient le pinky switch que j'ai tout d'un coup arraché le fil relié au switch . Le mec dans la vidéo disait bien de faire gaffe en plus mais il l'a mis sur le côté comme si c'était rien. J'ai fait pareil...pour ma défense on voit pas bien ce qu'il fait.
> 
> Bon alors, un joystick neuf...


Si c'est un Cougar ou un Warthog j'ai pas mal de pièces détachées en stock si tu ne souhaite pas investir des milles et des cents.

----------


## Aghora

Non c'est un X52.

Autant dire que je suis refroidi par cette marque. Si le défaut que j'ai constaté doit se reproduire (après garantie sinon c'est pas drôle), je préfère investir dans un autre. 
Je sais pas si le X52 Pro pourrait valoir le coup du coup, mais si lui aussi peut avoir les potars qui déconnent, il reste plus que le warthog de neuf.

EDIT : ah non y a le x56 aussi de bien.

----------


## Bacab

> Non c'est un X52.
> 
> Autant dire que je suis refroidi par cette marque. Si le défaut que j'ai constaté doit se reproduire (après garantie sinon c'est pas drôle), je préfère investir dans un autre. 
> Je sais pas si le X52 Pro pourrait valoir le coup du coup, mais si lui aussi peut avoir les potars qui déconnent, il reste plus que le warthog de neuf.
> 
> EDIT : ah non y a le x56 aussi de bien.


J'ai peur que tout les joysticks ne soient susceptibles à ce genre de problème. Le peu que j'ai vu du X-52/56 ne m'emballe pas et je t'encourage à aller voir du coté des fabricants plus haut de gamme.

----------


## Genchou

> il reste plus que le warthog de neuf.


Quitte à dépenser pour un Warthog, j'irais plutôt sur un combo HOTAS de chez Virpil ou VPC, tu auras une meilleure qualité.

----------


## Aghora

Les sticks de Saitek sont en réduction chez Amazon, et le Warthog explose mon budget (si je l'achète me faut les pédales aussi).

A 200 € le X56, ça a l'air pas mal. Mais comme le dit Bacab, le défaut peut se reproduire.

----------


## Tugais

Et si tu souhaites rester pour le moment sur un buget raisonnable il reste toujours le Thrustmaster T.16000M qui offre le stick et la manette des gaz. J'ai eu l'occasion de le tester chez un ami, je l'ai trouvé vraiment sympa ; j'aime beaucoup le throttle de cet HOTAS.

----------


## Jokletox

> Non c'est un X52.
> 
> Autant dire que je suis refroidi par cette marque. Si le défaut que j'ai constaté doit se reproduire (après garantie sinon c'est pas drôle), je préfère investir dans un autre. 
> Je sais pas si le X52 Pro pourrait valoir le coup du coup, mais si lui aussi peut avoir les potars qui déconnent, il reste plus que le warthog de neuf.
> 
> EDIT : ah non y a le x56 aussi de bien.


Je vais donner mon x52 (juste les frais de port) si ça t'intéresse, il devrait être dispo dans la semaine.

----------


## Aghora

> Et si tu souhaites rester pour le moment sur un buget raisonnable il reste toujours le Thrustmaster T.16000M qui offre le stick et la manette des gaz. J'ai eu l'occasion de le tester chez un ami, je l'ai trouvé vraiment sympa ; j'aime beaucoup le throttle de cet HOTAS.


Il a assez de boutons pour un A10C ou c'est limite ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je vais donner mon x52 (juste les frais de port) si ça t'intéresse, il devrait être dispo dans la semaine.


Tu l'as depuis combien de temps ?

----------


## Tugais

> Il a assez de boutons pour un A10C ou c'est limite ?


Je ne sais pas ce qu'offre le X52, difficile de faire une comparaison honnête. Voilà ce que dit la fiche produit du TWCS :

"_La manette des gaz TWCS dispose de 5 (+3) axes, 14 boutons d’action et d’un chapeau chinois de point de vue à 8 directions_"

Vu ma propre utilisation de la manette des gaz du Warthog je dirais que c'est suffisant pour utiliser les fonctions principales de l'appareil lors des phases critiques. J'ai tendance à me servir de la souris pour cliquer partout dans mon pit - j'aime bien ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Jokletox

> Tu l'as depuis combien de temps ?


Plus de 10 ans  ::P:  Il a du vécu c'est sûr (la manette des gaz a du jeu et un des potard "vibre") mais sinon il fonctionne encore bien donc si ça peut aider !

----------


## Aghora

MP !

----------


## strannix

> Alors peut-être que ça vient de moi mais...
> 
> En A-10C, pour avoir un point SPI quand le HUD est SOI, il faut bien faire TMS HAUT, ou DMS HAUT ? J'ai essayé les deux en court et long et il ne se passe rien. J'ai aussi essayé sur le TAD, c'est pareil.
> Quelqu'un peut essayer voir si ça vient de moi ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai mis en accéléré et je me suis crashé, je sais pas si ça vaut le coup de signaler ça.



Salut Aghora, si je ne dis pas de bêtises le HUD en SOI est le seul senseur avec lequel tu ne peux pas créer de SPI. Par contre tu peux créer un markpoint en faisant TMS droit court et donc contourner le problème.

----------


## Flappie

Une bonne nouvelle pour les possesseurs des modules Normandy 1944, DCS P-51D et/ou Spitfire IX : ED offre un échantillon de missions issues des campagnes Charnwood et Epsom.

https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...24#post3378224

----------


## Bacab

> J'ai pu également procéder à quelques tests cet après-midi ; j'ai globalement les mêmes performances que sur la 2.2. Pour le moment je n'ai volé qu'au dessus du Nevada - ouais, je sais, j'suis un mec bizarre, mais je compte tester ce soir la nouvelle version de la carte Caucase histoire de m'esbaudir devant le nouveau rendu (ou pas, ça dépendra de mes perf').
> 
> En tout début d'après-midi j'ai reçu ma commande de _table mounts_ de la part de MounsterTech. C'est du sacré matos, le tout a été monté, réglé et essayé en l'espace d'une heure. Il ne me reste plus qu'à faire l'acquisition dans le futur d'un casque VR et je serai aux anges. Ceux qui souhaitent se laisser tenter par les _table mounts_ (MonsterTech en font, mais également Virpil et bientôt VKB ), n'hésitez pas, ça change vraiment votre façon de voler, surtout si vous aviez votre matos posé comme moi sur le bureau. Je pense que sur les longues sessions, la différence se fera encore plus sentir.
> 
> Voici une photo de mon setup pour la peine (j'suis ému )
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/02/8e7...e86d561.md.jpg


J'aimerais savoir si les table mounts aident pour l'accès au palonnier ?

----------


## Flappie

Du monde ce soir pour tester la 2.5 en multijoueurs ? Si oui, dites-moi dans quoi vous volerez.

----------


## Tugais

> J'aimerais savoir si les table mounts aident pour l'accès au palonnier ?


C'est-à-dire ? Je ne comprends pas la question  ::unsure:: 




> Du monde ce soir pour tester la 2.5 en multijoueurs ? Si oui, dites-moi dans quoi vous volerez.


Déjà engagé sur un autre jeu avec des canards :x Vous ne prévoyez pas de vol pour la semaine à venir ?

----------


## Bacab

> C'est-à-dire ? Je ne comprends pas la question 
> 
> 
> 
> Déjà engagé sur un autre jeu avec des canards :x Vous ne prévoyez pas de vol pour la semaine à venir ?


Lorsque je suis assis à mon bureau avec le Hotas dessus je ne peux pas poser mes pieds sur le palonnier: l'angle de calage des pédales est trop fort (ou alors il faut que je me fasse monter des pieds qui pivotent plus  ::): .

----------


## Flappie

> Déjà engagé sur un autre jeu avec des canards :x Vous ne prévoyez pas de vol pour la semaine à venir ?


On peut se dire mardi soir, alors. Tu volerais en quoi ? Moi, ce serait plutôt du Harrier ou du Viggen.

----------


## papagueff

> Du monde ce soir pour tester la 2.5 en multijoueurs ? Si oui, dites-moi dans quoi vous volerez.


Désolé Flappie mais j'ai du monde à la maison ce soir. Demain après midi si tu es dispo ou demain soir ? J'ai l'impression que je vais pouvoir changer quelques pièces sur mon PC si je veux pouvoir jouer en multijoueurs, de plus; avez vous dans les missions installée de DCS, des missions sur la carte Névada ? Je n'ai rien du terrain Nevada.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On peut se dire mardi soir, alors. Tu volerais en quoi ? Moi, ce serait plutôt du Harrier ou du Viggen.


Mardi soir, je serais présent en A10C ou KA50.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Lorsque je suis assis à mon bureau avec le Hotas dessus je ne peux pas poser mes pieds sur le palonnier: l'angle de calage des pédales est trop fort (ou alors il faut que je me fasse monter des pieds qui pivotent plus .


Ce n'est pas sur le bureau que tu doit être assis mais sur ta chaise ou ton fauteuil, tu verras tu auras accès à ton palonnier. Maintenant si  tu as toujours des problèmes, souviens toi, comme disais Coluche " la bonne longueur des jambes c'est quand les pieds touchent par terre". Après ça si tu n'y arrives toujours pas,je ne peux rien pour toi.      :;):

----------


## Aghora

> Du monde ce soir pour tester la 2.5 en multijoueurs ? Si oui, dites-moi dans quoi vous volerez.


Ouais mo...Ah non c'est vrai...

----------


## Tugais

> Lorsque je suis assis à mon bureau avec le Hotas dessus je ne peux pas poser mes pieds sur le palonnier: l'angle de calage des pédales est trop fort (ou alors il faut que je me fasse monter des pieds qui pivotent plus .


Ah non, je n'ai absolument aucun soucis d'utilisation avec cette installation. Je m'installe face à mon bureau comme d'habitude et ai accès au palonnier et tous ses axes dans toute leur amplitude. Cela dit, les palonniers MFG permettent de régler l'inclinaison et/ou l'écartement des pédales comme bon te semble, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse se retrouver bloqué à cause d'une position d'utilisation particulière.




> On peut se dire mardi soir, alors. Tu volerais en quoi ? Moi, ce serait plutôt du Harrier ou du Viggen.


Je serai présent en F-5E ou en A-10C \o/ Je suis plus à l'aise avec le premier mais si la mission nécessite d'avoir de l'allonge (plus de 100 nm A/R) alors il vaudrait mieux que je grimpe dans le Warthog.

----------


## Flappie

> Désolé Flappie mais j'ai du monde à la maison ce soir. Demain après midi si tu es dispo ou demain soir ? J'ai l'impression que je vais pouvoir changer quelques pièces sur mon PC si je veux pouvoir jouer en multijoueurs, de plus; avez vous dans les missions installée de DCS, des missions sur la carte Névada ? Je n'ai rien du terrain Nevada.


Trouvé !

*Instant Action :*
Regarde à droite de l'écran.

*
Éditeur de mission (File > New...)* 
Cette fois, c'est à gauche qu'il faut regarder.


Sinon, de quoi est composé ton PC actuel ? Attention, je dois régulièrement supprimer le cache vidéo de cette beta, sous peine de chuter à 15 fps au-dessus de Batumi (voir ici). Je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'élément déclencheur, mais c'est peut-être dès que je modifie les options graphiques du jeu...

----------


## papagueff

Bonjour Flappie,
Merci pour les renseignements. Pour mon PC voici sa composition;
-Processeur intel core 2 duo CPU E8500 à 3.16 Ghz
-Mémoire RAM 5Go
-carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce GT 640
-Système d'exploitation Windows 7 64 bits
-Disque dur de 500 Go donc 184 Go de libre

----------


## Flappie

Je vois que ton CPU date de fin 2009 et ton GPU de 2012. Je pense qu'on peut dire que tu as rentabilisé ton PC actuel !  ::): 
En effet, si tu veux sauter le pas vers DCS 2.5, il va falloir te refaire une conf complète.

Au fait, tu es sûr d'avoir téléchargé la beta 2.5 ? Pour rappel, la stable est toujours en 1.5.8 à l'heure actuelle.

----------


## Sigps220

> Sinon, de quoi est composé ton PC actuel ? Attention, je dois régulièrement supprimer le cache vidéo de cette beta, sous peine de chuter à 15 fps au-dessus de Batumi (voir ici). Je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'élément déclencheur, mais c'est peut-être dès que je modifie les options graphiques du jeu...


C'est probablement à cause d'un mauvais rafraichissement des shaders. De ce que j'ai lu, le jeu n'arrive pas tout seul à regénérer les shaders, or en changeant les options il est nécessaire de générer de nouveau fichiers. Normalement si tu ne modifies plus tes options, tu ne devrais pas avoir besoins de supprimer ces fichiers.

----------


## Flappie

OK, c'est ce que j'ai cru constater. C'est un bug assez déroutant, mais j'imagine que ce sera très facilement corrigé sur la stable (et peut-être même avant ça, sur le beta).

----------


## papagueff

C'est la loose, même tout réglé au minimum, aucune fluidité, gels d'images à répétitions et  une demi heure pour être dans le coockpit .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je vois que ton CPU date de fin 2009 et ton GPU de 2012. Je pense qu'on peut dire que tu as rentabilisé ton PC actuel ! 
> En effet, si tu veux sauter le pas vers DCS 2.5, il va falloir te refaire une conf complète.
> 
> Au fait, tu es sûr d'avoir téléchargé la beta 2.5 ? Pour rappel, la stable est toujours en 1.5.8 à l'heure actuelle.


Affirmatif, c'est écrit en bas à droite de la page d'accueil de DCS; 2.5

- - - Mise à jour - - -

De plus quand je vois sur le forum toute les manipulations que vous devez faire pour avoir un jeu stable et fluide, ça me prend le chou à 72 ans j'ai pas envie d'aller bidouiller dans mon PC.   :Manif:

----------


## Tugais

C'est vrai que ta configuration commence à être légère pour prendre en charge les dernières évolutions de DCS, en tous les cas, si tu souhaites mettre à jour ton matériel, n'hésites pas à nous faire signe sur le sujet.

Le seul truc problématique en ce moment pour monter une nouvelle machine est l'augmentation des prix des cartes graphiques ; je crois que la surenchère entre les différentes crypto-monnaies est la responsable de cette inflation :/ C'est bien chiant.

----------


## Flappie

papagueff, pour un nouveau PC, tu peux déjà regarder ce que propose la rédac' de Canard PC, ou encore ce que propose les canards eux-mêmes. Ça te donnera une idée du budget nécessaire.

----------


## papagueff

Merci, je vais étudier tout ça.

----------


## DHP

Sachant que les cartes graphiques en ce moment faut s'accrocher avec la hausse des prix.

----------


## papagueff

salut les copains,Votre avis sur deux configurations pc de mon choix.
1°) PC Gamer Cybertek FIRE HAWK 2018  à 1350€

      Spécifications techniques

    Boîtier PC Zalman Z11 Plus HF1 - MT/Sans Alim/ATX/USB3.0
    Alimentation Cooler Master ATX 500 Watts MasterWatt Lite MPX-5001-ACABW-ES
    Carte mère MSI H270M BAZOOKA - H270/LGA1151/DDR4/mATX
    Processeur Intel Core i5 8600K - 3.8GHz/6Mo/LGA1151/BOX
    Ventilateur CPU Cooler Master XDream I117 RR-X117-18FP-R1
    Mémoire PC Corsair CMV16GX4M1A2133C15 (16Go DDR4 2133 PC17066)
    Disque SSD Crucial 250Go SATA III - CT250MX500SSD1 - MX500
    Disque dur interne 3.5" Seagate 1To SATA III 64Mo BarraCuda ST1000DM010
    Carte graphique MSI GTX 1060 GAMING X 3G - GTX1060/3G/DP/DVI/HDMI
    Logiciel système exploitation Microsoft Windows 10 Home 64b CYBERTEK
    Logiciel application SoftThinks PC Angel (Montage PC Seulement sous Windows)
    Graveur Hitachi-LG SATA GH24NSD 24X
    Seagate Data Recovery Coverage 3 ans

2°)  PC Gamer Asus G11CD-K-FR045T  à 1300€ de matériel.net

      Modèle du processeur 	Processeur Intel Core i7 7700
Nombre de coeur(s) 	4
Fréquence 	3,60 GHz
Carte graphique
Puce graphique 	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060
Mémoire 	3072 Mo
Mémoire
Type de mémoire 	DIMM DDR4
Quantité de mémoire intégrée 	8192 Mo (8 Go)
Fréquence 	2400 MHz
Carte mère
Chipset 	Intel H110
Slots mémoire 	2
Connexion WiFi 	oui - intégré (norme 802.11/ac)
Puce Bluetooth 	Oui 4.0
Connectique
Carte graphique 	1x DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort
Façade 	2 x USB 3.0
2 x USB 2.0
Micro, casque
1 x port lecteur 6-en-1
Arrière 	2 x USB 2.0
2 x USB 3.0
2 x USB 3.1
1 x RJ45 LAN
1 x sortie HDMI
1 x VGA
1 x Micro
1 x Casque
Stockage
Capacité totale 	1000 Go pour les données et 128 Go pour le système
Disque dur 1 	1000 Go (1 To)
Disque dur 2 	128 Go SSD
Graveur / lecteur 	DVD+/-RW Super Multi
Boîtier
Dimensions 	176 x 422 x 440 mm
Alimentation
Puissance 	500 Watts
Logiciel(s) fournis
Système d'exploitation 	Microsoft Windows 10 Home 64 bits
Périphériques
Ensemble clavier/souris 	Oui
Lecteur multi-cartes 	Oui
Accessoires fournis 	- Ensemble clavier/souris filaire
- Chargeur et cordon d'alimentation

----------


## Genchou

> ...


Je te conseillerais plutôt d'aller voir sur les topics du sous-forum hardware, ici. Ils te conseilleront mieux.  ::):

----------


## Chaussette

Pareil que Genchou.

A vu de nez :
Config N°2 pas homogène. Un Core i7 avec une GTX 1060 c'est inutile. Il vaut mieux un Core i5 et une GTX 1070. Et ne descends pas en dessous de 16 Go de RAM ! Je boosterai un peu l'alim aussi : 600 / 650 W.

----------


## Sigps220

En outre sur la 2nde config, le SSD de 128 GO me paraît léger, il va vite saturer une fois mis Windows et quelques applications, surtout les simulateurs qui consomment pas mal de place.

----------


## Flappie

> Sachant que les cartes graphiques en ce moment faut s'accrocher avec la hausse des prix.


C'est peut-être le moment d'acheter une GTX 980 (ou mieux) d'occasion.  :Cafe2: 




> Je te conseillerais plutôt d'aller voir sur les topics du sous-forum hardware, ici. Ils te conseilleront mieux.


Oui, ça évitera de polluer ce topic.  ::):  Crée un nouveau sujet *ici*, et donne-nous le lien pour qu'on te conseille là-bas.

----------


## DHP

> donne-nous le lien pour qu'on te conseille là-bas.


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...equel-des-deux

----------


## papagueff

Bon et bien merci les gars, je viens de poster mon topic à l'endroit destiné au sujet. C'est pas gagné, je croyais avoir trouvé mon bonheur sur l'un de ces PC avec une préférence pour le 2ème mais vos remarques, pertinentes me font douter. Bien sur je peux toujours avoir mieux mais le prix n'est pas le même.
Je sais pas pourquoi mais je vais mal dormir cette nuit.   ::|:

----------


## Tugais

Salut,

Y-a-t-il une mission de prévue pour ce soir ? Si oui, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'envoyer la procédure à suivre pour la connexion au serveur TS sur lequel vous vous retrouvez svp ? Ca fait des éons que je n'ai pas utilisé TS :x

----------


## Flappie

J'ai commencé une petite mission tranquillou, oui. Je la finis ce soir. Je t'envoie le TS. Tu voleras en quoi ?

En parlant du TS de la Loose Team, je me demande ce qu'est devenu Empnicolas... Nico, si tu nous lis, seras-tu parmi nous ce soir ?

----------


## Tugais

J'avais laissé une petite réponse la dernière fois que tu as demandé les dispos des gens :x

Je peux voler en F-5E si la mission A/R fait dans les 150nm, sinon en A-10C en mode moins à l'aise. Merci))

----------


## Empnicolas

Oui Flappi présent, avion comme cela t'arrange (ou hélico), désolé 2 derniers jours ont bien été rempli

----------


## Tugais

Tiens en passant sur les forums d'ED, je viens de remarquer une capture d'écran de la MAJ du cockpit du M2000 qui devrait être disponible dans le prochain patch :


_Cliquez pour agrandir_

Apparemment certains utilisateurs se plaignaient que le cockpit commençait à montrer son âge, ceux qui volent sur Mirage pourront se faire une meilleure idée que moi))

*Edit* : Il y a un patch qui est sorti aujourd'hui, j'ai eu la bêtise de l'installer sans réfléchir. Vous avez MAJ votre installation ou je me suis mis dans la mouise pour la session de ce soir ?

----------


## Trooper Harley

Présent ce soir Flappie, pour ce qui est du destrier c'est si possible harrier, su25t ou hélico Huey ou mi8 (et ça dépend des possibilités et de la pertinence du truc dans ta mission mais je ne serais vraiment pas contre un mig 21... mais je n'abuserais pas de ta bonté  ::):  )

Merci pour ton dévouement à concocter de sympathiques petites missions tout les mardis !  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> *Edit* : Il y a un patch qui est sorti aujourd'hui, j'ai eu la bêtise de l'installer sans réfléchir. Vous avez MAJ votre installation ou je me suis mis dans la mouise pour la session de ce soir ?


*Je l'installe et j'invite tout le monde à faire pareil*.




> Présent ce soir Flappie, pour ce qui est du destrier c'est si possible harrier, su25t ou hélico Huey ou mi8 (et ça dépend des possibilités et de la pertinence du truc dans ta mission mais je ne serais vraiment pas contre un mig 21... mais je n'abuserais pas de ta bonté  )
> 
> Merci pour ton dévouement à concocter de sympathiques petites missions tout les mardis !


De rien, mais ça fait bien longtemps que je n'avais pas touché à l'éditeur : peu de temps, et aucune envie de créer des missions qui allaient être obsolètes sur la 2.5. Maintenant, je peux reprendre mes activités, quand j'en ai le temps.  ::):

----------


## Trooper Harley

Ha oui! petit détail mais pas des moindres... 2.5 ou 1.5? Parce que j'ai converti ma stable en béta la semaine dernière...

----------


## Flappie

2.5, mais il faut s'assurer d'avoir la màj parue aujourd'hui. En cas de non téléchargement auto, utiliser _DCS Updater Utility_ et cliquer sur Update.

----------


## Tugais

Merci beaucoup pour la session de ce soir, c'était cool de pouvoir enfin voler en votre compagnie. La mission était cool même si nous n'avons pas pu la mener à bien  ::'(:  ; ce n'est que partie remise me concernant, partant pour la voler de nouveau une prochaine fois ))

----------


## Flappie

::):  Voici quelques souvenirs de la soirée :

----------


## ze_droopy

Alors ça tourne bien en multijoueurs la 2.5? Pas de déco, crash, lag, désynchronisation?

----------


## Flappie

> déco, crash, lag, désynchronisation


Un peu de lag pour moi par moments (base de départ, et parfois sur le trajet en très basse altitude), mais c'était apparemment lié à la présence du MiG-21Bis dans la mission. La prochaine fois, Trooper, ce sera Harrier ou rien du tout !  ::P: 

Je m'attendais à lagger pendant les phases d'attaque, mais c'était super fluide !

Un chouia de désynchro au démarrage de la mission. Je pense que c'était aussi lié à la présence du MiG-21Bis.

Moment mémorable de la soirée :

Poursuivi par un MiG-21, je fuis en larguant frénétiquement des contremesures, et essuie les tirs légers venant du sol. Je me retourne pour voir si je sème le MiG, mais je le vois juste derrière moi. J'annonce, et Trooper me répond : "non, c'est moi qui suis derrière toi !". Je lève le pied, et BOUM je suis abattu par le MiG ennemi.  ::XD::

----------


## papagueff

Ha ! le Mig 21 de trooper qui fout le bazar dans la mission, fallait l'abattre dès le départ.   ::P: 

Il me tarde d'avoir ma machine, j'ai hâte de reprendre les vols avec vous.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

> Ha ! le Mig 21 de trooper qui fout le bazar dans la mission, fallait l'abattre dès le départ.


Oui, l'idée m'a effleuré l'esprit.  ::ninja::

----------


## Trooper Harley

Rhooo tout ça c'est parce que vos machines d'impérialistes ne sont pas capable d'assumer l'étalage de puissance que dégage le mig 21  ::P:   :Cocolol: !

Sinon il ne faut pas oublié que le seul moyen d'identifier le poursuivant de Flappie est dépendant degré d'alcoolisation de l'avion...   ::siffle::   :^_^: 



Bon la prochaine fois, je resterais sur du Harrier promis  :;):

----------


## DHP

En tout cas une fois passés tout les problèmes de réglages de graphismes le jeu est magnifique ! (encore en train d'attendre la version stable).

----------


## Aleas

J'ai pas le Harrier mais je suis entrain de me remettre à niveau sur la tondeuse monoplace.  ::P: 

Je vous rejoindrais prochainement (quand j'aurais fini de tester ems réglages et de TOUT REBIND  :Emo: )

Dans le pire des cas le Su-25/T ça ne s'oublie pas.

----------


## Sigps220

> J'ai pas le Harrier mais je suis entrain de me remettre à niveau sur la tondeuse monoplace. 
> 
> Je vous rejoindrais prochainement (quand j'aurais fini de tester ems réglages et de TOUT REBIND )
> 
> Dans le pire des cas le Su-25/T ça ne s'oublie pas.


Pas besoins de tout rebind si tu n'as pas effacé les fichiers utilisateurs. Tu peux copier/coller le dossier "input" qui se trouve dans C:\Users\<yourname>\Saved Games\DCS\Config\Input 

Même si lors de l'installation tu as supprimé l'open alpha.

----------


## Tugais

Petite session d'entrainement sympa cet après-midi avec The Schmout qui a volé en Harrier pendant que je continue mon apprentissage du F-5E (trois). Séance qui s'est malheureusement terminé par mon premier crash du jeu depuis que je vole sur DCS (j'suis deg' d'avoir perdu mon fichier Tacview).

Au programme de mon côté, vérifier la cohérence des données d'emploi d'armement du Tiger en jeu comparé à celles communiquées dans le manuel de l'USAF T.O. 1F-5E-34-1-1

J'ai procédé à des passes TBA et à grande vitesse pour délivrer des Snakeyes sur des cibles parquées sur le tarmac de deux aéroports (Tonopah Airport et Beatty). Verdict, les deux passes sont passées comme une lettre à la poste en suivant scrupulseusement les différents paramètres de largage inscrits dans le _Weapons Delivery Manual_.

Si vous possédez le Tiger II et que vous volez régulièrement avec - ou vous comptez le faire - je ne peux que vous conseiller de vous procurer ce manuel. Vous y trouverez plus de 600 pages de tableaux, de descriptions d'armement du F-5E, de mode d'emploi de la plateforme de tir, des conditions de largages, etc. etc. ... Belsimtek semble avoir fait un excellent boulot de ce côté-là.

----------


## Aleas

> Pas besoins de tout rebind si tu n'as pas effacé les fichiers utilisateurs. Tu peux copier/coller le dossier "input" qui se trouve dans C:\Users\<yourname>\Saved Games\DCS\Config\Input 
> 
> Même si lors de l'installation tu as supprimé l'open alpha.


Devine qui a formaté son PC ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire...

----------


## Loloborgo

> [...]
> Si vous possédez le Tiger II et que vous volez régulièrement avec - ou vous comptez le faire - je ne peux que vous conseiller de vous procurer ce manuel. Vous y trouverez plus de 600 pages de tableaux, de descriptions d'armement du F-5E, de mode d'emploi de la plateforme de tir, des conditions de largages, etc. etc. ... Belsimtek semble avoir fait un excellent boulot de ce côté-là.


Merci Tugais je vais y jeter un oeil, je viens de le trouver ici, un gars a eu la bonne idée de le rendre dispo sur le site de DCS, ce qui est cool!

----------


## ze_droopy

> Moment mémorable de la soirée :
> 
> Poursuivi par un MiG-21, je fuis en larguant frénétiquement des contremesures, et essuie les tirs légers venant du sol. Je me retourne pour voir si je sème le MiG, mais je le vois juste derrière moi. J'annonce, et Trooper me répond : "non, c'est moi qui suis derrière toi !". Je lève le pied, et BOUM je suis abattu par le MiG ennemi.


 :haha:  C'te SA de merde... 
...
Ça me manque...  ::cry::

----------


## Flappie

Va dissocier un MiG-21 d'un autre MiG-21, ils sont tous _bare-metal_.  ::P: 
On espère te revoir très vite !

----------


## Tugais

> C'te SA de merde... 
> ...
> Ça me manque...


Heureusement que Flappie n'a pas vu le fichier sur Tacview  ::ninja::   ::XD:: 

 ::unsure::

----------


## Flappie

Ben quoi, c'est Trooper qui m'a shooté en plus ??  :^_^: 

EDIT: en tout cas, j'ai bien souvenir d'avoir lu qu'un MiG-21 m'avait descendu.

----------


## Aleas

Je sais pas si ça vaut la fois où j'ai fait descendre deux A-10 (joueurs) par leur propre SAMs en multi mais ça serait déjà pas mal !  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

_Brilliant_ !  ::):

----------


## ZeK

Bonjour à tous

J'ai récemment fait l’acquisition d'un hotas (sans doute assez basique par rapport à ceux des spécialistes du topic : t16000m et manette des gaz) et je me suis mis à DCS. Je retrouve enfin le plaisir de jouer à des simulations de vol. 

J'ai toutefois une question. J'ai une version steam avec flamming cliffs 3 et je joue en 1.5. Je lis qu'il y a une 2.5 qui vient de paraître. J'ai essayé de l'installé en prenant l'option openalpha 2.x. Elle s'installe mais ne me permet pas de jouer, indiquant que je ne possède pas de terrain au dessus duquel voler... J'ai louper une étape??? EN 1.5  Je vole sans problème (enfin sans problème software parce que le pilote n'est pas encore au point...) au dessus du caucase...

Bon vol à tous

----------


## Empnicolas

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> J'ai récemment fait l’acquisition d'un hotas (sans doute assez basique par rapport à ceux des spécialistes du topic : t16000m et manette des gaz) et je me suis mis à DCS. Je retrouve enfin le plaisir de jouer à des simulations de vol. 
> 
> J'ai toutefois une question. J'ai une version steam avec flamming cliffs 3 et je joue en 1.5. Je lis qu'il y a une 2.5 qui vient de paraître. J'ai essayé de l'installé en prenant l'option openalpha 2.x. Elle s'installe mais ne me permet pas de jouer, indiquant que je ne possède pas de terrain au dessus duquel voler... J'ai louper une étape??? EN 1.5  Je vole sans problème (enfin sans problème software parce que le pilote n'est pas encore au point...) au dessus du caucase...
> 
> Bon vol à tous


La 2.5 , c'est l'openbeta et non l'Open alpha.

Sinon vu que tu es sur Steam, je te déconseille d'acheter des modules sur steam, achete plutôt sur le site officiel (et installé le jeu via le site officiel, normalement ta clé Flaming Cliff est convertible en clé pour le site officiel)

----------


## ZeK

> La 2.5 , c'est l'openbeta et non l'Open alpha.
> 
> Sinon vu que tu es sur Steam, je te déconseille d'acheter des modules sur steam, achete plutôt sur le site officiel (et installé le jeu via le site officiel, normalement ta clé Flaming Cliff est convertible en clé pour le site officiel)


Merci pour les infos. J'ai réussi à activer flaming cliffs sur le site officiel en effet. Et je vais tester l'installation de l'open beta via steam quand même, et je verrai avec le jeu du site officiel dans la soirée. Mais j'avais déjà essayer avec le même résultat : pas de terrain...

----------


## Tugais

> Ben quoi, c'est Trooper qui m'a shooté en plus ?? 
> 
> EDIT: en tout cas, j'ai bien souvenir d'avoir lu qu'un MiG-21 m'avait descendu.


Oui, oui, oui, c'est bien le MiG-21 de la CAP qui t'a abattu. Ce qui m'a intrigué en visionnant l'ACMI c'est de constater que Harley était à un peu plus de 7nm au moment où tu as été descendu et qu'il t'annonçait que c'était lui qui était dans tes 6, du coup je me demande si nous n'avions pas de soucis de désynchro plus important que nous ne le pensions ce soir là.





> Merci Tugais je vais y jeter un oeil, je viens de le trouver ici, un gars a eu la bonne idée de le rendre dispo sur le site de DCS, ce qui est cool!


Je t'en prie)) Pardon pour avoir oublié de mettre un lien vers un exemplaire du manuel  :Facepalm: 




> Merci pour les infos. J'ai réussi à activer flaming cliffs sur le site officiel en effet. Et je vais tester l'installation de l'open beta via steam quand même, et je verrai avec le jeu du site officiel dans la soirée. Mais j'avais déjà essayer avec le même résultat : pas de terrain...


La solution la plus simple - et la plus longue - si tu as activé Flaming Cliffs depuis le site d'Eagle Dynamics est effectivement de télécharger l'exécutable de la 2.5 Open Beta afin qu'elle reprenne l'installation de zéro. C'est vrai que ça fait un paquet de données à télécharger, mais ça t'évitera probablement pleins de petits tracas que semblent connaître certains joueurs.

----------


## ZeK

> La solution la plus simple - et la plus longue - si tu as activé Flaming Cliffs depuis le site d'Eagle Dynamics est effectivement de télécharger l'exécutable de la 2.5 Open Beta afin qu'elle reprenne l'installation de zéro. C'est vrai que ça fait un paquet de données à télécharger, mais ça t'évitera probablement pleins de petits tracas que semblent connaître certains joueurs.


Je viens de faire un test par steam, ça a marché la carte du Caucase est présente. Mais dans un avenir proche je pense que je désinstallerai la version steam et que je réessaierai la version du site officiel (j'avais déjà testé mais sans Flaming cliffs activé et la carte du Caucase était absente... je ne sais pas si c'est lié). 

Merci à tous le 2 pour vos conseils!!!

----------


## Flappie

> Ce qui m'a intrigué en visionnant l'ACMI c'est de constater que Harley était à un peu plus de 7nm au moment où tu as été descendu et qu'il t'annonçait que c'était lui qui était dans tes 6, du coup je me demande si nous n'avions pas de soucis de désynchro plus important que nous ne le pensions ce soir là.


Argh... quoique, Trooper suivait peut-être notre drone.  ::P: 
Il va falloir tenir la formation la prochaine fois. On verra bien si ça désynchronise ou pas. J'ai maintenant deux bonnes raisons de proposer un planeset plus réduit et homogène.  ::): 

Bienvenue ZeK !

----------


## Loloborgo

> [...]
> Je t'en prie)) Pardon pour avoir oublié de mettre un lien vers un exemplaire du manuel


Bien au contraire ne t'en fais pas, chercher c'est la moindre des choses à faire lorsqu'un gars de la communauté partage une bonne info!
Donc merci encore une fois à toi!

----------


## Flappie

*News DCS*

Les promesses de Wags n'étaient pas faites en l'air... on va bien avoir de nouvelles unités. Espérons qu'elles resteront dans le jeu de base, et qu'il n'y aura pas de Persian Gulf Assets pack.... (enfin, au pire, on s'en passera)



A part ça, les hélicos sont vendus 30% moins chers jusqu'au 19 février :

*Hélicos à 29 euros pièce :*
Gazelle
Mi-8
Huey

Ka-50 à *23 euros.*

----------


## Tugais

Je veux un Apache.

----------


## Aghora

Oui, j'ai pas pu jouer à AH64D Longbow quand il était sorti dans les années 90. Je veux ma vengeance !!!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah ! Le jeu de Janes, c'était un sacré morceau, j'ai adoré.......

Ca me fait penser à ma 1ère "simu". Gunship de Microprose.... J'y jouais sur un écran N&B.... Ca c'était du lourd !!!!  ::lol::

----------


## Aghora

> Ca me fait penser à ma 1ère "simu". Gunship de Microprose.... J'y jouais sur un écran N&B.... Ca c'était du lourd !!!!


Ma 1re aussi ! Dans mes bras ! J'étais haut comme trois pommes !
Avec la charge des walkyries en 16 bits ? 8 bits ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Copaing  ::love:: 

J'étais un peu plus grand que 3 pommes. J'y jouais de temps en temps sur un écran CGA (2 couleurs !!!) au bureau de mon père quand j'y bossais l'été.

2 couleurs, truc de ouf .... On en a fait du chemin depuis, pourtant c'est pas si vieux que ça  ::):  (ou pas).

----------


## Aghora

C'était génial ! J'étais tout le temps en mode entraînement, j'avais les munitions illimitées et invicible ! Je dégommais du viet cong, du gringo communiste, de l'arabe communiste, etc... Les infanteries étaient représentées par des bâtons ! Les structures par des trucs tout plats ! Quel réalisme ! A côté, Eagle Dynamics et son moteur 3D, on a pas fait grand chose hein ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Et ce niveau de détail pour les chars  ::love:: 

Du coup ça me rappelle aussi M1 Tank Platoon !!! On pouvait même demander des tirs d'artilleries et un support aérien avec un A-10 !!!!

----------


## Loloborgo

> [...]
> Espérons qu'elles resteront dans le jeu de base, et qu'il n'y aura pas de *Persian Gulf Assets pack*.... (enfin, au pire, on s'en passera)


Bien sûr, ne pas acheter, arrêter d'être faible, raaah  ::wacko::  peu pas! 

Et puis la 2.5 est tellement exeptionnelle qu'il faut bien remercier ces braves gens!  ::XD:: 


Sinon pour le côté nostalgique j'ai personnellement démarré la simulation des trucs qui volent et qui tirent par le premier Comanche vs Werewolf _(aussi connu sous le nom de Comanche 2)_, de Novalogic, à base de moteur Voxel, avant de m'orienter vers des simus plus "poilues" _(même si je n'en avais pas encore à l'époque..)_, tel qu'EF 2000, Tornado, Falcon 3, avant de monter encore d'un cran avec les titres qui m'auront le plus marqués, à savoir F-15 Strike Eagle 3, Apache Longbow 2 et d'une manière générale tout ce qui était estampillé Jane's à l'époque, c'était parfois arcade, mais qu'est ce que c'était bon! Rien que la campagne entrecoupée de vidéos tournées par de vrais acteurs dans US Navy Fighters valait le détour! 

Voilà maintenant je me sens vieux  ::'(:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Tornado, qu'est-ce que j'ai pu y passer comme temps dessus. Je trouvais les paysages criant de réalismes. Mon 1er simu en multi. On se frittait avec mon frangin en "connexion serial"  ::lol::  On n'utilisait que le canon en dogfight l'un contre l'autre et on mettait en pause à chaque fois que l'un de nous était touché pour être ébahis devant l'éclairage du panneau de dégâts  ::love:: 

L'un jouait au Joy et l'autre au clavier (on avait qu'un Joy sur les 2 Paycay). Le gagnant du dernier dogfight prenait le clavier :D Le bon vieux temps :nostalgievieuxcon:

----------


## papagueff

salut à tous,
en faisant le ménage dans mes CD, j'ai trouvé " Lock on - Flaming cliffs - flamming cliffs 2 -  et le module DCS A10c " me sont ils encore utiles ?   ::huh::

----------


## Genchou

> Je veux un Apache.


Les appareils biplaces dans DCS c'est un piège à con, non ? Le multicrew fonctionnera jamais vraiment et à moins d'avoir une IA avancée ce sera pas très engageant. C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle je n'attends pas le F-14 plus que ça : Heatblur a beau se palucher sur son IA "Jester", je n'y croirai qu'une fois qu'on le verra en vrai.

----------


## Flappie

> salut à tous,
> en faisant le ménage dans mes CD, j'ai trouvé " Lock on - Flaming cliffs - flamming cliffs 2 -  et le module DCS A10c " me sont ils encore utiles ?


Les produits _Lock On, FC1 et FC2_ sont devenus inutiles depuis la parution de _Flaming Cliffs 3_ en 2013.  :^_^: 
Quand à l'_A-10C_, il a été converti en module en 2012, en même temps que Black Shark. Normalement, ta clé A-10C figure sur le site de DCS (il faut t'y connecter pour vérifier), donc tu n'as pas besoin de "prouver" que tu possèdes le standalone _A-10C_.

La seule vieillerie à garder, hélas, c'est* Black Shark 1*, pour les possesseurs du module _Black Shark 2 Upgrade_ (voir explications détaillées).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les appareils biplaces dans DCS c'est un piège à con, non ? Le multicrew fonctionnera jamais vraiment et à moins d'avoir une IA avancée ce sera pas très engageant. C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle je n'attends pas le F-14 plus que ça : Heatblur a beau se palucher sur son IA "Jester", je n'y croirai qu'une fois qu'on le verra en vrai.


Détrompe-toi. Maintenant qu'ED ne va plus gérer qu'une seule branche logicielle du jeu , comme à la bonne époque, les choses vont certainement se décanter pour le multicrew. Il fonctionne déjà assez bien sur le L-39C et sur la Gazelle (avec quelques bugs sur la Gazelle, mais Polychop bosse pour les corriger).

Pour le F-14, je fais confiance à Heatblur. Quand tu vois comment ils se prennent le chou pour créer une IA crédible ! Exemples :

Jester AI verra champ de vision simulé : quand il baissera la tête pour utiliser un instrument, il ne surveillera pas les contacts visuels au dehors... bref, il ne sera pas omniscient.
Ils ont enregistré plusieurs milliers de phrases audio qui permettront à l'IA d'annoncer des trucs, de te répondre, et même de t'insulter quand tu chieras dans la colle... (ça me rappelle _Z_, pour ceux qui ont connu).

----------


## Tugais

Oui, cette 2.5 me met en confiance également et je partage l'avis de Flappie concernant un engagement plus important d'Eagle Dynamics et des développeurs tiers grâce à la présence d'une unique version sur laquelle développer. 2018 devrait réellement être une année charnière, c'est dans les 12 mois à venir qu'ils auront tout à prouver.

----------


## papagueff

> Les produits _Lock On, FC1 et FC2_ sont devenus inutiles depuis la parution de _Flaming Cliffs 3_ en 2013. 
> Quand à l'_A-10C_, il a été converti en module en 2012, en même temps que Black Shark. Normalement, ta clé A-10C figure sur le site de DCS (il faut t'y connecter pour vérifier), donc tu n'as pas besoin de "prouver" que tu possèdes le standalone _A-10C_.
> 
> La seule vieillerie à garder, hélas, c'est* Black Shark 1*, pour les possesseurs du module _Black Shark 2 Upgrade_ (voir explications détaillées).


- - - Mise à jour - - -
Merci Flappie de ta réponse.   ::w00t::

----------


## Flappie

J'apprends à l'instant qu'une boutique modde le tapis de siège Gametrix : le but est de lui donner un look moins "kéké" et plus "jet", et de faciliter sa maintenance. Ca se passe chez andre's shop, une boutique russe, et ça ressemble à ça sur un SimPit :



source


Oh, j'oubliais : andre est le gars qui a pondu SimShaker, le soft qui permet d'utiliser le Gametrix sur nos simus de vol (je vois qu'il manque tout de même IL-2 BoX).  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Des news toute fraîches du F-14 de Heatblur :

Le remake graphique de l'appareil est en phase de complétion (jusqu'alors, les vidéos montraient une "vieille" version -qui plus est sans textures- ; la nouvelle a nécessité un scan laser d'un vrai F-14). Ce qui veut dire que nous devrions voir les premiers vrais trailers à partir du mois de mars, si tout se passe bien.Cobra précise que le pod LANTIRN apporte un réel intérêt pour les fanas d'attaque au sol. Ca me conforte dans l'idée d'acheter le F-14 plutôt que le F/A-18C (d'autant qu'il serait vendu moins cher, d'après Cobra).Le module bénéficiera d'un netcode made by Heatblur pour que le multijoueur se passe comme sur des roulettes (on verra ce que ça donne...).Il sera accompagné de 2 campagnes ( une pour le F-14A, l'autre pour le B ), toutes deux jouables en coop. La campagne du F-14B est en cours de réalisation.

----------


## Tugais

Cette version du Simshaker est chouette mais je ne pourrai jamais équiper ce genre de matériel tant que je bosse, vais devoir attendre ma retraite (courage, encore 30 ans !).

Pour le F-14, il aura clairement ma préférence au F-18, même si je pense que la finition de ce dernier sera de meilleure facture. Après tout ED peut ne bosser que sur un seul module d'appareil pendant des années alors qu'Heatblur doit lancer des chantiers tous les ans pour faire rentrer de la fraîche.

Cobra pose ses couilles sur la table avec cette mise-à-jour ; il évoque le fait que leur module de F-14 sera la simulation la plus fidèle de l'appareil (pas dur jusque là, il faut remonter aux années 90 et aux jeux de Jane's pour avoir un autre F-14) mais peut-être la simulation la plus fidèle tout court quelque soit le module présent sur DCS (tiens, prends toi ça dans les dents l'abeille).

Leur équipe semble super méga confiante mine de rien.

---

Bombcat FTW !

----------


## Flappie

> Leur équipe semble super méga confiante mine de rien.


En tout cas, Cobra l'est, lui.  ::):  Bah, après tout, les newsletter servent aussi à requinquer le moral des devs quand ils enchaînent les heures de taf' (tiens, ça me rappelle un dossier en cours dans Canard PC...).

----------


## Tugais

Autre petite nouvelle de la soirée.

En plus de la carte sur le détroit d'Ormuz en cours de finalisation, la carte Afghanistan en préparation, nous aurons le droit aussi à une carte située en Syrie. L'information provient d'un commentaire laissé par le taulier de la page Facebook d'ED (je ne sais pas qui la gère, Wags ?). J'espère que vous aimez les terrains désertiques xD (quoi qu'il y a tout de même de chouettes vallées pleines de pavot verdures).

*Source* : Facebook Eagle Dynamics

----------


## Jokletox

> La seule vieillerie à garder, hélas, c'est* Black Shark 1*, pour les possesseurs du module _Black Shark 2 Upgrade_ (voir explications détaillées).


A savoir qu'il existe un petit fichier de 15 mo faisant croire à DSC World que BS 1 est installé, si ça intéresse des gens je pourrai le re-up ou retrouver le lien sur C6.

----------


## Flappie

> Autre petite nouvelle de la soirée.
> 
> En plus de la carte sur le détroit d'Ormuz en cours de finalisation, la carte Afghanistan en préparation, nous aurons le droit aussi à une carte située en Syrie. L'information provient d'un commentaire laissé par le taulier de la page Facebook d'ED (je ne sais pas qui la gère, Wags ?). J'espère que vous aimez les terrains désertiques xD (quoi qu'il y a tout de même de chouettes vallées pleines de pavot verdures).
> 
> *Source* : Facebook Eagle Dynamics


Oui, ils avaient parlé de ces deux maps à la fin janvier.  :;):  Y'a même eu un taré pour dire "super, ED va pouvoir coller les 3 maps Caucase/Syrie/Ormuz pour n'en faire plus qu'une".

C'est sûr que ça va faire beaucoup de sable, tout ça !


@jokletox : merci, je le note pour si jamais je devais tout réinstaller.

----------


## papagueff

> @jokletox : merci, je le note pour si jamais je devais tout réinstaller.


Merci également jokletox, je verrais comment ça se passe à l'installation.
Également concernant les versions DCS 1.5 et 2.0, on les gardes ou on vire ?

----------


## Flappie

A l'installation, la beta te demande si tu veux virer l'alpha (2.2). Dans tous les cas, dès que la 2.5 passera en stable (c'est à dire avant la fin du mois de février si tout se passe bien), l'alpha n'aura plus aucune raison d'être.
Tu peux garder la 1.5 en attendant d'avoir ton nouveau matos.

----------


## Jokletox

> Oui, ils avaient parlé de ces deux maps à la fin janvier.  Y'a même eu un taré pour dire "super, ED va pouvoir coller les 3 maps Caucase/Syrie/Ormuz pour n'en faire plus qu'une".
> 
> C'est sûr que ça va faire beaucoup de sable, tout ça !
> 
> 
> @jokletox : merci, je le note pour si jamais je devais tout réinstaller.





> Merci également jokletox, je verrais comment ça se passe à l'installation.
> Également concernant les versions DCS 1.5 et 2.0, on les gardes ou on vire ?


J'ai retrouvé le lien : http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...85699#p1585699

Je viens de tester sur la bêta, ça marche toujours. Ce n'est pas un crack par contre, il faut le numéro de licence !

----------


## papagueff

> A l'installation, la beta te demande si tu veux virer l'alpha (2.2). Dans tous les cas, dès que la 2.5 passera en stable (c'est à dire avant la fin du mois de février si tout se passe bien), l'alpha n'aura plus aucune raison d'être.
> Tu peux garder la 1.5 en attendant d'avoir ton nouveau matos.


Merci, mon ami. Il me tarde de l'avoir mon nouveau matos.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

Ce soir, je tente un Blue Flag. S'il y a des partants, rendez-vous sur le TS de la Loose, vers 21h.

EDIT: Le loading du serveur Blue Flag semble s'être encore allongé. Je ne suis pas encore parvenu jusqu'au lobby.

----------


## DHP

> Ce soir, je tente un Blue Flag. S'il y a des partants, rendez-vous sur le TS de la Loose, vers 21h.
> 
> EDIT: Le loading du serveur Blue Flag semble s'être encore allongé. Je ne suis pas encore parvenu jusqu'au lobby.




Finalement tu as réussi à rejoindre le serveur ?

----------


## Flappie

Non, j'ai tenté deux fois, et j'ai laissé tomber. Mais je vais réessayer ce soir, car je viens de basculer mon jeu sur mon SSD. Marre d'attendre 3 minutes que les maps se chargent ! Et j'ai l'impression que mes perfs en jeu pourraient bien s'améliorer : j'espère faire complètement disparaître les "stutters".

----------


## Tugais

> Non, j'ai tenté deux fois, et j'ai laissé tomber. Mais je vais réessayer ce soir, car je viens de basculer mon jeu sur mon SSD. Marre d'attendre 3 minutes que les maps se chargent ! Et j'ai l'impression que mes perfs en jeu pourraient bien s'améliorer : j'espère faire complètement disparaître les "stutters".


Tu es connecté sur Mumble ou un TS ?

----------


## Flappie

Rdv dans 15 minutes sur Mumble. Là, je mange.  :;):

----------


## Tugais

Soirée improvisée qui devait se déroulait en Blue Flag et qui s'est soldé par une formation accélérée sur le Su-25T.

Merci beaucoup Flappie  :Mellow2:

----------


## k4ngoo

> Non, j'ai tenté deux fois, et j'ai laissé tomber. Mais je vais réessayer ce soir, car je viens de basculer mon jeu sur mon SSD. Marre d'attendre 3 minutes que les maps se chargent ! Et j'ai l'impression que mes perfs en jeu pourraient bien s'améliorer : j'espère faire complètement disparaître les "stutters".


Je me suis connecté hier soir sur Blue Flag. La première connexion a pris environ 5 minutes et je me suis fait déconnecter presque immédiatement. La seconde connexion par contre a été très rapide (la mission était en cache, j'imagine) et j'ai pu jouer normalement.

Bon, un plantage de DCS est quand même venu me rappeler que je jouais sur une beta  ::P:

----------


## papagueff

Du monde ce soir, pour tester ?    :ouaiouai:

----------


## Flappie

Pour tester quoi ? Ta nouvelle conf dans un tupperware ? Le serveur BlueFlag ? Ou les 2 ?   :^_^: 

Oui, je serai là en tout cas.

@Tugais : anytime.  ::):  En bonus, notre wiki sur la bête : http://www.zedroopy.net/temp/dokuwik...u-25t_frogfoot

----------


## Tugais

Je serai présent également ce soir.

Merci pour le wiki - je ne connaissais pas, il a l'air super bien foutu, chapeau aux contributeurs  :Clap:

----------


## Flappie

Et merci à Dusty pour l'hébergement !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Merci pour le wiki - je ne connaissais pas, il a l'air super bien foutu, chapeau à Flappie aux contributeurs


N'hésitez pas d'ailleurs à contribuer à ce wiki, ouvert à tous, il y a juste à me passer un petit message après inscription.

----------


## Flappie

Je précise au passage que benano m'avait aidé pour le wiki du Su-25 "A". On ne le voit plus, lui, tiens. Il s'est consacré à ses études. C'est moche.  ::P:

----------


## Tugais

Le seul appareil pour lequel je pourrais me sentir un tant soit peu en confiance pour participer est le F-5E Tiger II  ::unsure:: 

Nouvelle MAJ de DCS cet après-midi avec des nouveautés pour le AV-8B et le M2000-C. Au passage, le nouveau manuel du Mirage est dispo dans votre répertoire si vous possédez le module. À noter qu'il ne s'agit pas du manuel dans sa version finale ; à venir des MAJ pour les nouveaux systèmes à venir qui seront intégrés dans de futurs MAJ de l'appareil, mais aussi les tables de perf' relatives au nouveau modèle de vol.

Je vais aller le bouquiner (dispo à cette adresse) et si le manuel est à la hauteur je passe à la caisse pour soutenir l'esprit "Cocorico".

----------


## Flappie

Je t'ai créé un lien pour créer la page du F-5E. Y'a plus qu'à.  ::): 

@Dusty, je ne trouve pas le lien pour que Tugais puisse s'inscrire sur le wiki. Tu le vois, toi ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Ah non, c'est à moi de le créer.  ::ninja:: 
@Tugais passe moi un MP si tu veux un compte contributeur, avec ton email.

----------


## Tugais

J'ai fait le nécessaire par MP.

(J'ai la pression)

----------


## Flappie

_/3615 myLife_

Ce truc incroyable qui m'est arrivé ce soir... Depuis l'arrivée de la 2.5, je me disais que j'allais devoir changer de carte graphique tant je ramais sévère. Hier soir, notamment, au-dessus de Krasnodar en basse altitude, j'ai passé la soirée à 15 fps.  ::o:  Alors certes, je suis gourmand en options graphiques, mais quand même !

Mes petits camarades équipés peu ou prou comme moi (i5 + GTX980) n'étaient pourtant pas aussi alarmistes. Bref, je me suis mis en quête d'overclocker ma CG. Et à mi-chemin, j'ai découvert que j'avais fait une énorme boulette, il y a de ça quelques années. Je poste des images, ça se passe de commentaires.  :Facepalm: 

   


Tout est bien qui finit bien ! A priori, j'ai gagné dans les 12% de fps, sans même overclocker. C'est ce que j'appelle une soirée pas perdue pour rien.  :Cigare:

----------


## war-p

:haha:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Hum... Je vais vérifier ça de mon côté demain tiens...  ::ninja::

----------


## Tugais

:X1:

----------


## Aghora

Mais comment t'as fait pour la faire rentrer dans le mauvais emplacement ? T'as forcé comme un bourrin ?

----------


## Flappie

Façon de parler. Elle était évidemment dans un slot PCIe pour CG (sur la photo, le port est masqué par la CG), sauf que j'ignorais que ma CM n'avait qu'un port de ce type en x16, et l'autre en x4. J'avais une chance sur deux, et j'avais à l'époque choisi le soit le plus éloigné de mon CPU pour laisser respirer tout ce beau monde.


Je parle des deux ports bleus à gauche de cette image :

----------


## Aghora

Oui en fait les slots ne sont pas alignés au cm près, d'où l'impression qu'ils sont pas de la même longueur.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je parle des deux ports bleus à gauche droite de cette image :

----------


## Flappie

Oups, merci.  ::):

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battles: JDD N°187: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...iary/?p=572766

Avec des gros morceaux de A-20 en 4K









La news sur C6: http://www.checksix-fr.com/


PS: L'équipe 3D bossent déjà sur les avions de Bodenplatte comme le P-47, le Spitfire Mk IXe et le BF 109 G-14

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## yuushiro

> A l'installation, la beta te demande si tu veux virer l'alpha (2.2). Dans tous les cas, dès que la 2.5 passera en stable (c'est à dire avant la fin du mois de février si tout se passe bien), l'alpha n'aura plus aucune raison d'être.
> Tu peux garder la 1.5 en attendant d'avoir ton nouveau matos.


Est-ce que l'on aura la possibilité de migrer de la 1.5 vers la 2.5 ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, la stable (actuellement en 1.5.8) sera mise à jour en 2.5 automatiquement. Par contre, l'installeur te proposera de conserver la 1.5.8 dans un autre répertoire de ton PC, au cas où.

----------


## Empnicolas

Voila enfin la première partie de notre mission de mercredi (je ne pensais pas que l'upload allait être si long):

----------


## Tugais

Quelqu'un souhaite voler ce soir ?

----------


## Flappie

Je souhaite mais je ne pourrai pas, hélas. Cela dit, je serai tout de même aux commandes  d'un drôle d'engin, puisque je vais faire de la route en Zoé.  ::):  C'est déjà ça.

Au passage, j'ai modifié l'emplacement des artilleries de la mission de mardi et c'est du tout bon. J'en ai profité pour tester mes perfs en servant la partie en multijoueur, et tout roulait. On verra quand il y aura du monde sur le serveur !

----------


## Kic

Salut les coincoins
un passage de Kic, un ancien de la BAF!
je suis en train de télécharger la nouvelle version
je peux virer la 1.5 et la 2?
est ce que mon mirage 2000 sera reconnu ou il faut que je le re-télécharge?
je suis un peu perdu depuis le temps!!!
un petit coup de main?
merci
kic

----------


## Flappie

Salut Kic !  ::): 
Tu peux virer l'alpha 2.2, mais je te conseille de garder la 1.5 pour le moment, si tu as de la place.

Ton Mirage ou tout autre module déjà installé sur ton PC sera copié depuis le répertoire de la 1.5.

----------


## k4ngoo

> Quelqu'un souhaite voler ce soir ?


Yep, dispo en A10C à partir de 21h30.
Tu peux m'envoyer les infos pour le TS en MP ? Je n'ai pas encore pu vous rejoindre un mardi soir depuis le changement.

----------


## Kic

Merci Flappie
voilà une réponse claire et nette!!!
merci
a+
kic

----------


## Tugais

> Yep, dispo en A10C à partir de 21h30.
> Tu peux m'envoyer les infos pour le TS en MP ? Je n'ai pas encore pu vous rejoindre un mardi soir depuis le changement.


Va pour 21h30, je sortirai en A-10C aussi afin d'évoluer en binome. Ça fait quelques semaines que je n'ai pas volé dessus, pas sûr que mes maigres connaissances sur l'appareil soient encore à l'esprit ; je volerai avec le manuel sur les genoux.

On peut voler en utilisant Mumble pour les com' ? Je n'ai pas eu la présence d'esprit de conserver le MP avec les paramètres de connexion et n'ayant utilisé le TS que deux fois je ne connais pas ces infos par coeur.

----------


## Flappie

Au cas où, je vous envoie le TS en MP.

----------


## Tugais

> Au cas où, je vous envoie le TS en MP.


Merci \o/

----------


## Trooper Harley

Dispo aussi pour 21h30 ce soir! J'ai pas le a10c mais je peux toujours vous suivre en harrier  :;):

----------


## Aghora

A chaque fois que je crois avoir compris quelque chose au Ka-50 et son trim de l'enfer, bim, il m'arrive un truc qui remet tout en question.

J'ai activé l'option central position trimmer pensant que ça permettrait à l'hélico d'éviter de faire n'importe quoi quand on trim et qu'on a pas ramené le cyclique au centre. Eh bien non, on a droit à la double peine : je bouge mon cyclique dans une position, j'appuie sur le bouton de trim (une fois, "click!") et je reviens au centre, et ça se comporte comme si je bougeais doublement dans la position (je m'incline à 15°, il s'incline à 30°).
Les directeurs de vol, c'est pareil, je croyais que c'était censé adoucir les petits mouvements mais ça fout la merde quand je suis en hover.
Finalement, je mets les modes bank hold, altitude hold, attitude hold, pitch hold (ou je sais plus quel nom) mais parfois la lumière dans le cockpit est telle que je sais pas si j'ai activé les trucs ou désactivé :/.
Au final, je me suis crashé comme une merde, pris dans une spirale descendante infernale.

----------


## Aghora

Du coup j'ai désactivé l'option et j'ai bien activé les modes automatiques.
C'est mieux ! Beaucoup mieux, j'ai fait des passages en rases mottes sur des camions immobiles en tirant comme un malade mes roquettes et au canon, j'en ai touché que deux mais à chaque passage j'avais un rire diabolique ! Dommage que vous m'ayez pas entendu.

----------


## Tugais

Merci beaucoup à K4ngoo et Harley pour la session de ce vendredi soir et mille excuses pour avoir râler en fin de soirée, ce n'est jamais sympa de subir le type qui ronchonne. Je n'ai pas d'autre excuse que la frustration d'orbiter autour de la cible pendant presque toute la sortie (pas d'excuse au final).

Les seuls bons points de mon côté, avoir réussi à échapper à la CAP de MiG-29 et avoir survécu à trois heures de vol sur Blue Flag. Le serveur a redémarré une dizaine de minutes après votre départ et une petite minute après mon seul largage de GBU de la soirée …

Deux constats :
- Une sortie au Blue Flag impose forcément l'utilisation de SRS pour profiter des directives données par le GCI/Awacs tout en ayant une fréquence perso pour le package de canards.
- Sortir entre canards coordonnées ayant chacun un rôle permettant de couvrir tous les aspects de la mission (SEAD/Escort/Strike) dans le cas ou il n'y a personne dans les parages pour nous prêter main forte.

J'ai des devoirs à faire et je vais sérieusement me pencher sur le manuel du A-10C pour être autonome et mettre à profit tous les systèmes de la bestiole - notamment apprendre à enregistrer un plan de vol depuis le tarmac (j'aurais tué pour savoir le faire ce soir).

La question qui fâche maintenant : y-a-t-il des canards motivés par un vol hebdo consacré au Blue Flag - ou un autre serveur MP d'ailleurs - et sur une autre soirée que le mardi qui est un peu la journée officielle DCS des canards) ?

----------


## TheSchmout

> Merci beaucoup à K4ngoo et Harley pour la session de ce vendredi soir et mille excuses pour avoir râler en fin de soirée, ce n'est jamais sympa de subir le type qui ronchonne. Je n'ai pas d'autre excuse que la frustration d'orbiter autour de la cible pendant presque toute la sortie (pas d'excuse au final).
> 
> Les seuls bons points de mon côté, avoir réussi à échapper à la CAP de MiG-29 et avoir survécu à trois heures de vol sur Blue Flag. Le serveur a redémarré une dizaine de minutes après votre départ et une petite minute après mon seul largage de GBU de la soirée …
> 
> Deux constats :
> - Une sortie au Blue Flag impose forcément l'utilisation de SRS pour profiter des directives données par le GCI/Awacs tout en ayant une fréquence perso pour le package de canards.
> - Sortir entre canards coordonnées ayant chacun un rôle permettant de couvrir tous les aspects de la mission (SEAD/Escort/Strike) dans le cas ou il n'y a personne dans les parages pour nous prêter main forte.
> 
> J'ai des devoirs à faire et je vais sérieusement me pencher sur le manuel du A-10C pour être autonome et mettre à profit tous les systèmes de la bestiole - notamment apprendre à enregistrer un plan de vol depuis le tarmac (j'aurais tué pour savoir le faire ce soir).
> ...


Salut à tous,
En fonction de mes disponibilités, je pourrai me caler le vendredi soir ou samedi soir pour tâter du MP.
À suivre...

----------


## Aghora

Blue Flag = Nevada ? 
J'ai pas la map désolé.

----------


## Tugais

> Salut à tous,
> En fonction de mes disponibilités, je pourrai me caler le vendredi soir ou samedi soir pour tâter du MP.
> À suivre...


 ::lol:: 




> Blue Flag = Nevada ? 
> J'ai pas la map désolé.


Le serveur Blue Flag a adopté la carte Caucase depuis la sortie de la 2.5 Open Beta  ::trollface::

----------


## Aghora

Alors c'est possible que je sois dispo. Le Vendredi soir par exemple.

----------


## Flappie

Les Autruches Volantes ont repris le vol à pistons, et ce n'est plus ma tasse de thé, donc je suis dispo quasiment tous les soirs pour du Blues Flag.  :;):

----------


## Trooper Harley

petit e vidéo dédicace à nos pilotes de mirage  :;): 

https://youtu.be/E6WzeQir-7c

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> petit e vidéo dédicace à nos pilotes de mirage 
> 
> https://youtu.be/E6WzeQir-7c


 :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Ça me rappelle l'excellent Aisne'glish Institute : https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tU6RmDr2BTc

----------


## DHP

Franchement, pourquoi s'emmerder ? 



https://imgur.com/a/ZbwPE

----------


## Flappie

Ouahou, ça tient le coup ? Je crois que c'est le moins cher qu'on ait vu jusque là !  ::):

----------


## k4ngoo

> Merci beaucoup à K4ngoo et Harley pour la session de ce vendredi soir et mille excuses pour avoir râler en fin de soirée, ce n'est jamais sympa de subir le type qui ronchonne. Je n'ai pas d'autre excuse que la frustration d'orbiter autour de la cible pendant presque toute la sortie (pas d'excuse au final).
> 
> Les seuls bons points de mon côté, avoir réussi à échapper à la CAP de MiG-29 et avoir survécu à trois heures de vol sur Blue Flag. Le serveur a redémarré une dizaine de minutes après votre départ et une petite minute après mon seul largage de GBU de la soirée …
> 
> Deux constats :
> - Une sortie au Blue Flag impose forcément l'utilisation de SRS pour profiter des directives données par le GCI/Awacs tout en ayant une fréquence perso pour le package de canards.
> - Sortir entre canards coordonnées ayant chacun un rôle permettant de couvrir tous les aspects de la mission (SEAD/Escort/Strike) dans le cas ou il n'y a personne dans les parages pour nous prêter main forte.
> 
> J'ai des devoirs à faire et je vais sérieusement me pencher sur le manuel du A-10C pour être autonome et mettre à profit tous les systèmes de la bestiole - notamment apprendre à enregistrer un plan de vol depuis le tarmac (j'aurais tué pour savoir le faire ce soir).
> ...


En effet, c'était une bien belle soirée !
100% d'accord sur tes constats.
Dispo pour recommencer le Lundi ou vendredi soir. Le A10 à 2 (ou 3), c'est bien fun  ::):

----------


## Flappie

J'imagine que vous jouiez en bleus. Y'avait assez d'oppo côté rouge ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> La question qui fâche maintenant : y-a-t-il des canards motivés par un vol hebdo consacré au Blue Flag - ou un autre serveur MP d'ailleurs - et sur une autre soirée que le mardi qui est un peu la journée officielle DCS des canards) ?


Je suis fana... mais je n'ai même plus le temps de venir le mardi en ce moment.  ::(: 
Ceci dit à l'occasion ce sera volontiers, j'ai de très bon souvenirs de BlueFlag.

----------


## Tugais

Ça fait pas mal de réponses positives tout ça ! On va peut-être réussir à monter un package complet et autonome pour frapper le camp d'en face. Vous avez des appareils de prédilection ? Je suis prêt à passer à la caisse pour compléter le vol avec un type d'appareil faisant défaut pour mener à bien l'une des tâches.

En ce moment je ne vole que sur deux appareils, le F-5E (sur lequel je commence à toucher ma bille) et le A-10C (que je ne connais que superficiellement). Flappie m'a aussi fait un cursus découverte sur le Frogfoot la semaine dernière du côté rouge.




> J'imagine que vous jouiez en bleus. Y'avait assez d'oppo côté rouge ?


Oui, nous avons bien volé côté Impérialiste. Il y avait une belle opposition en face lorsque nous nous sommes connectés mais elle s'est progressivement dissolue au fil de la soirée jusqu'à disparaître dans notre zone d'opération les 30/45 dernières minutes.

D'ailleurs voler en MP démontre de façon criante l'écart entre le nombre de modules avancés entre les camps bleu et rouge. Il serait temps que des appareils rouges de 4ème Gen fasse leur apparition chez les développeurs (un p'tit MiG-29 cliquable siouplaît).

----------


## Flappie

Ou alors il serait temps que BlueFlag mette de l'eau dans son vin en incluant des appareils OTAN chez les rouges... Je pense continuer de voler rouge de mon côté, hélas. Je déteste les matchs non équitables ! Est-ce qu'un ou deux canards veulent prendre leur carte au Parti avec moi ?  :Coco:

----------


## DHP

> D'ailleurs voler en MP démontre de façon criante l'écart entre le nombre de modules avancés entre les camps bleu et rouge. Il serait temps que des appareils rouges de 4ème Gen fasse leur apparition chez les développeurs (un p'tit MiG-29 cliquable siouplaît).


Le F-14 va régler ce problème :D

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ou alors il serait temps que BlueFlag mette de l'eau dans son vin en incluant des appareils OTAN chez les rouges... Je pense continuer de voler rouge de mon côté, hélas. Je déteste les matchs non équitables ! Est-ce qu'un ou deux canards veulent prendre leur carte au Parti avec moi ?


Je n'ai pas d'état d'âme à être l'un ou l'autre, mais si on se sépare ça tue un peu l'idée d'une COMAO de canards.
Vu que l'équilibre est variable et que l'on est coincé sur un camp pour la durée d'un round (si ça n'a pas changé), je ne considère pas cet équilibre comme décisif dans le choix du camp.

----------


## Tugais

> Ou alors il serait temps que BlueFlag mette de l'eau dans son vin en incluant des appareils OTAN chez les rouges... Je pense continuer de voler rouge de mon côté, hélas. Je déteste les matchs non équitables ! Est-ce qu'un ou deux canards veulent prendre leur carte au Parti avec moi ?


Je pense que le problème de mettre des appareils OTAN des deux côtés c'est la probabilité élevée de tirs fratricides en dogfight. Déjà que ça arrive dans le cas présent ...

Je veux bien voler côté rouge, mais il va falloir que je me décide rapidement sur quel appareil concentrer mon attention pour apprendre à m'en servir un minimum correctement. J'hésite entre poursuivre sur le Su-25T ou passer à la chasse à bord d'un Mig-29S ou un Su-33 (les opérations aéronavales, ça peut-être marrant).

@Sergeiev : Si on vole côté rouge, tu nous rejoins hein ?! Dis ?!  ::rolleyes:: 

--

Nouvelle petite séance d'entrainement avec The Schmout au dessus de Beatty. J'ai rencontré le même problème qu'en début de semaine avec Flappie, à savoir l'absence d'unités visibles au sol. Je pouvais effectuer mes passes sans problème sur les objets statiques, mais dès qu'il s'agissait d'unités au sol, impossible de les voir.

Du coup, Schmout si tu passes dans le coin, voici une petite séquence de deux minutes où j'effectue un run sur l'emplacement où étaient sensés se trouver les camions au Nord de la piste. Il n'y a que les citernes de carburant. Très marrant aussi la passe finale où l'on se croise de très très (trop) près sur l'axe Est/Ouest  :B):

----------


## Aghora

Je veux bien voler côté rouge, le su-25t c'est le bien.

----------


## Flappie

> Je veux bien voler côté rouge, le su-25t c'est le bien.


Ah, merci camarade !  ::): 




> Je n'ai pas d'état d'âme à être l'un ou l'autre, mais si on se sépare ça tue un peu l'idée d'une COMAO de canards.
> Vu que l'équilibre est variable et que l'on est coincé sur un camp pour la durée d'un round (si ça n'a pas changé), je ne considère pas cet équilibre comme décisif dans le choix du camp.


Quand tu dis un "round", c'est une manche de 3 heures, c'est ça ? Si c'est bien le cas, je l'ignorais, et c'est une bonne nouvelle. A ce moment là, on n'aura qu'à choisir notre camp en fonction des effectifs présents.

Cela dit, à l'heure où nous jouons habituellement, le ratio est souvent de 3 bleus pour 1 rouge.  ::ninja::  Ce qui veut dire qu'on volerait souvent rouge.

Je vous propose de nous retrouver ce lundi soir sur le TS de Loose à partir de 21h, et nous aviserons.

----------


## TheSchmout

> Je pense que le problème de mettre des appareils OTAN des deux côtés c'est la probabilité élevée de tirs fratricides en dogfight. Déjà que ça arrive dans le cas présent ...
> 
> Je veux bien voler côté rouge, mais il va falloir que je me décide rapidement sur quel appareil concentrer mon attention pour apprendre à m'en servir un minimum correctement. J'hésite entre poursuivre sur le Su-25T ou passer à la chasse à bord d'un Mig-29S ou un Su-33 (les opérations aéronavales, ça peut-être marrant).
> 
> @Sergeiev : Si on vole côté rouge, tu nous rejoins hein ?! Dis ?! 
> 
> --
> 
> Nouvelle petite séance d'entrainement avec The Schmout au dessus de Beatty. J'ai rencontré le même problème qu'en début de semaine avec Flappie, à savoir l'absence d'unités visibles au sol. Je pouvais effectuer mes passes sans problème sur les objets statiques, mais dès qu'il s'agissait d'unités au sol, impossible de les voir.
> ...


La passe en face à face avait de la gueule... Après, c'est vrai que c'est passé très, très près !!!  ::):

----------


## k4ngoo

> Quand tu dis un "round", c'est une manche de 3 heures, c'est ça ? Si c'est bien le cas, je l'ignorais, et c'est une bonne nouvelle. A ce moment là, on n'aura qu'à choisir notre camp en fonction des effectifs présents.


Vu les récents posts de demande de changement de camp sur le forum de Blueflag, je pense que c'est plus compliqué que ça.




> Je vous propose de nous retrouver ce lundi soir sur le TS de Loose à partir de 21h, et nous aviserons.


Pas dispo ce soir exceptionnellement  ::cry::  Je vous rejoindrai peut-être un peu plus tard...

----------


## Flappie

J'apprends que gospadin vient de décéder d'une crise cardiaque à l'âge 43 ans. C'était un testeur et un modeur prolifique sur DCS, qui coordonnait notamment le projet A-4E au sein du groupe Hoggit. Paix à son âme.

----------


## ze_droopy

> 


Si je me peux me permettre, comme je n'ai pas le temps de voler, je profite de ta vidéo pour te faire l'analyse critique des passes  :X1: :
- Tu finis trop bas, limite à ratisser le sable. C'est dangereux, à la fois en raison des éventuels tirs d'artillerie qui seront plus précis, et parce que le sol à un Pk toujours égal à 1.
- Tu pourrais optimiser ta manœuvre de retournement. Si tactiquement tu t'autorises à revenir par le même axe que ton egress, essaie les Cuban 8, plutôt que les virages style Boutakov. Tes emports te le permettent, tu seras plus précis dans la réacquisition visuelle, et ton angle de piqué permettra un tir plus efficace.
En cherchant un crobar pour expliquer, je suis tomber sur cette vidéo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH3eLyTMYew
-Disclaimer- je ne sais pas ce qu'il raconte, je n'ai pas le son au boulot  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vu les récents posts de demande de changement de camp sur le forum de Blueflag, je pense que c'est plus compliqué que ça.


De mémoire, le choix du camp ne pouvait se faire qu'au redémarrage du serveur. Vu les problèmes d’instabilité, ce n'était pas toujours gênant...

----------


## Tugais

Merci pour avoir pris le temps de rédiger ces quelques conseils))

Pour ma "défense", les passages à basse altitude sont le résultat de plusieurs facteurs :

l'absence de défense anti-aérienne (elle avait été traitée au préalable par un vol SEAD effectué par un Harrier) pendant que je restais au dessus des 15.000 pieds pour traiter d'autres cibles statiques à la GBU.mon irrésistible attirance vers le sol pour repérer des unités invisibles à l'écran que seul mon coéquipier était en mesure de voir. J'avais déjà été victime du phénomène en début de semaine avec Flappie et j'étais à la recherche du moindre pixel pouvant m'indiquer la présence d'unités. Lors de la première partie de notre session d'entraînement ce soir là, nous sommes intervenu au dessus de Tonopah Airport. J'ai eu la surprise de découvrir que la majorité des unités étaient également absentes sauf quelques unes dont je distinguais à peine le haut de la tourelle émergent du sol.les passages multiples au dessus du point de Strike est lui aussi dépendant de la situation tactique. Il s'agissait d'un vol d'entraînement, sans opposition aérienne, des défense anti-aérienne anéanties, pas de danger, je peux orbiter tranquillement sans avoir à me soucier d'un retour de bâton. Sur un serveur MP, je me contente volontiers d'une unique passe et d'un RTB si aucune Escort n'est présente pour couvrir la force de frappe. Notre session Blue Flag de vendredi dernier était un bon exemple , j'étais le dernier sur zone en raison d'un RTB anticipé de mes deux coéquipiers, j'ai repéré un spike MiG-29 au RWR, je n'ai pas demandé mon reste : flare/chaff, break, flare/chaff, break, plongée vers le sol et retour illico presto sous la couverture SAM de la base amicale la plus proche en attendant qu'une CAP de Mirage 2000 se monte et prenne les devants.
En règle général tant que les conditions ne me le permettent pas, je ne descends qu'exceptionnellement sous les 10.000 pieds (ingress en TBA afin de profiter du masquage du terrain par exemple), je suis de nature frileuse et je tiens bien trop à la vie virtuelle de mon pilote pour aller me frotter aux snipers présents dans chaque véhicule OPFOR (d'ailleurs j'ai connu ma première mort virtuelle dimanche après-midi en entraînement depuis que j'ai repris la simu au mois de Septembre, c'est dire si je suis prudent xD). Le A-10C est suffisamment bien équipé pour bosser au dessus de la menace des AAA qui plus est.

Merci beaucoup pour la remarque sur la ressource après la passe et la vidéo Youtube, je l'ai placé dans ma playlist pour la matter d'ici ce soir  :;): 

Et ouais, je serai là ce soir histoire de savoir ce que le groupe décidera. Par contre si on ne peut plus changer de camp avant le prochain reset, ça veut dire que certains d'entre nous sont bloqués en BLUFOR  ::|: 


*Edit* : Il faudrait que je trouve un cursus mine de rien pour avancer plus sereinement dans l'apprentissage de l'appareil - ou du futur appareil sur lequel je me lancerai en fonction des choix MP du groupe cette semaine. Je sais qu'il y a l'EVAC pour DCS, ça à l'air super carré et ils ont une super doc, mais en parcourant régulièrement leur forum j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont assez débordés, victimes de leur succès.

----------


## Sigps220

Dites les canards, il y a eu une modification de la physique des missiles récemment (depuis le passage en 2.5) ? 
Je fais quelques infidélités au Viggen en commençant à voler avec le Mirage 2000. Ce week-end j'ai tenté pour la première fois les missions fournies de base avec le module et j'avais l'impression que mes missiles faisaient beaucoup plus mouches que dans mes précédents essais. Dans mes précédents essais de chasse avec le Mirage mes missiles avaient tendance à avoir des "détonations précoces" et à simplement égratignés les appareils adverses, là j'avais des gros splash qui transformaient les chasseurs adverses en boule de feu et de fumées. 

Ok, il y a quelques paramètres différents par rapport à mes précédentes "missions" d'entrainement. Ce week-end l'opposition était des F4 et F5, là où mes missions d'entrainement sont plutôt avec des Mig 21 et des Su 22. 

Par contre les Magic c'est toujours pas ça, mais la lecture du manuel m'a appris que je l'utilisais mal, là où le guide de Chuck n'est plus à jour suite aux modifications de l'appareil. 

Je devrais pouvoir voler lundi prochain en début d'après-midi, si d'autres canards sont dispo et intéressés on pourrait essayer de voler ensemble (je serais probablement en Viggen).

----------


## TheSchmout

> Je vous propose de nous retrouver ce lundi soir sur le TS de Loose à partir de 21h, et nous aviserons.


J’essaierai bien de vous rejoindre ce soir mais je n’ai pas le TS. Si qqn peut me le donner, merci par avance.

Jusqu’à quelle heure pensez-vous voler voir si je m’engage (le levé à 5 h pourrait être compliqué...) ? Pour info, je vole en Harrier voire F5 donc Blue. A terme, je pourrais essayer de me former sur Su25 pour renforcer la team Red...

----------


## Empnicolas

> J’essaierai bien de vous rejoindre ce soir mais je n’ai pas le TS. Si qqn peut me le donner, merci par avance.
> 
> Jusqu’à quelle heure pensez-vous voler voir si je m’engage (le levé à 5 h pourrait être compliqué...) ? Pour info, je vole en Harrier voire F5 donc Blue. A terme, je pourrais essayer de me former sur Su25 pour renforcer la team Red...


Adresse et mot de passe envoyé par MP
Pour ton heure de lever, c'est surtout ton heure d’arrêt le soir qui va compter

----------


## TheSchmout

> Adresse et mot de passe envoyé par MP
> Pour ton heure de lever, c'est surtout ton heure d’arrêt le soir qui va compter


Merci !!
C’est clair, c’est pour ça que je ne voudrais pas vous planter en plein vol...
Jusqu'à 23 h max ça peut le faire après ça sera compliqué.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Merci !!
> C’est clair, c’est pour ça que je ne voudrais pas vous planter en plein vol...
> Jusqu'à 23 h max ça peut le faire après ça sera compliqué.


23h c'est bon sans probleme, tu n'aura pas forcement la fin des missions mais tu en aura une grande voir très grande partie (après c'est très variable d'une mission à l'autre).

----------


## TheSchmout

> 23h c'est bon sans probleme, tu n'aura pas forcement la fin des missions mais tu en aura une grande voir très grande partie (après c'est très variable d'une mission à l'autre).


Ok. A tout à l’heure alors.

----------


## Aghora

Pas sûr d'être là ce soir mais au cas où, peut on m'envoyer les infos pour le TS ?

----------


## Flappie

> Dites les canards, il y a eu une modification de la physique des missiles récemment (depuis le passage en 2.5) ? 
> _[...]_
> Je devrais pouvoir voler lundi prochain en début d'après-midi, si d'autres canards sont dispo et intéressés on pourrait essayer de voler ensemble (je serais probablement en Viggen).


Aucune modif sur le mdv des missiles, à ma connaissance.

En semaine, je ne vole qu'en soirée, désolé.




> Pas sûr d'être là ce soir mais au cas où, peut on m'envoyer les infos pour le TS ?


Envoyé par MP.  :;):

----------


## Aghora

Merci !

----------


## Trooper Harley

Moi ça me va la séance blue flag du lundi  :;):  ! 

Mise à part les quelques bugs qui sont plus liés à DCS qu'aux serveurs que l'on à eu lors de notre dernière session avec Tugais (t'inquiète je ne t'en veux pas d'avoir râlé  :;): ) et K4ngoo , je trouve l'idée sympa de se faire une canard "task force" pour les serveurs pvp même si ça va demandé d'être plus assidu pour ma part  ::siffle::  ...

Donc vous l'aurez compris, i'm in pour ce soir !  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

> Aucune modif sur le mdv des missiles, à ma connaissance.


Je ne peux pas croire que l'explication serait que j'arrive un peu mieux à dompter la bête  ::blink:: 

En tout cas sur la partie mise en route et décollage je galère encore pas mal. A côté le Viggen se démarre quasiment aussi simplement qu'une voiture (merci la cartouche qui rentre les données de vol).

----------


## Tugais

> […]Je devrais pouvoir voler lundi prochain en début d'après-midi, si d'autres canards sont dispo et intéressés on pourrait essayer de voler ensemble (je serais probablement en Viggen).


Je suis généralement dispo en après-midi si j'ai un petit préavis. Je marque dans mon agenda glandouille une session DCS lundi après-midi, on se confirme tout ça par MP pendant le weekend si tu veux.

----------


## ze_droopy

> mon agenda glandouille


On trouve ça où?  :Mellow2:

----------


## Tugais

On m'en a donné tout un stock quand j'ai changé de boulot  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Chouette soirée sur le serveur BlueFlag. Etant en quarantaine chez les rouges, j'ai croisé les copains à portée de mes Kub, mais aucun missile n'a fait mouche.  :Emo: 
Je viens de demander mon passage en bleu, parce qu'on devrait être beaucoup plus efficace... surtout si je passe GCI de temps en temps.  :;):

----------


## Tugais

Oui soirée sympa, dommage qu'il y a eu des accros techniques tout au long de la soirée. Je crois que personne n'a fait la session complète sans planter au moins une fois. Les joies de l'Open Beta xD

Je me connecterai sur les coups de 20h30 demain pour installer SRS, si une âme charitable passe dans les parages, je serai sur le TS.

----------


## TheSchmout

Blue flag se jouera sans moi... Entre les chargements interminables et le diaporama in game c'est injouable de mon côté. Dommage ça a l'air sympa.

Je retente ma chance ce soir pour le vol des canards. Ca devrait mieux passer.

----------


## Flappie

Ça marche : je laisse tomber BlueFlag ce soir, on se fera une petite mission entre canards. Quelle est ta conf et qu'elles sont tes options graphiques, TheSchmout ?

@Tugais : j'essayerai d'y être pour 20h30.

Sinon, la seule déco que j'ai eu, c'est quand j'ai eu le malheur de sélectionner un slot Viggen qui partait d'une route de campagne. Je savais pas que c'était censé marcher en multi... Mais a priori, ça marche pas !  ::(:

----------


## k4ngoo

Les quelques bugs de plantage et de chargement interminable ont un peu égratigné la soirée, mais j'en retiens quand même un très bon moment  ::): 

Petite observation de fin de soirée : lorsqu'un KUB a envoyé ses 3 missiles, il n'est pas rechargé. En tout cas, j'ai continué à voler environ 20 minutes et il était toujours à sec. Ça peut être un moyen simple de s'en débarrasser lorsqu'on a pas de SEAD.

J'ai aussi eu quelques difficultés à définir un SPI. Si un expert A10 peut me donner son avis, voici les symptômes :
1) Le TGP est SOI
2) Pression TMS haut long pour définir le SPI
3) Sur le TAD, pas de wedding cake, mais un carré avec une lettre apparait sur marqueur du TGP (le diamant)
4) Lorsque je passe en CCRP, le SPI est toujours défini sur notre base de départ
C'est grave docteur ? J'ai cherché sur le forum ED et dans le manuel, mais je n'ai rien trouvé à propos de ces carrés sur le TAD.

Enfin, j'ai lu un post intéressant pour définir un SPI à partir du TAD. Visiblement, c'est possible seulement si on veut poser le SPI sur un objet déjà existant. Par exemple, un waypoint ! Donc on pourrait essayer de 
1) Définir un waypoint sur la cible à partir des coordonnées GPS estimées
2) Cibler ce waypoint avec le TAD
3) Set SPI
4) Asservir tous les systèmes sur le SPI

Bref, mes pensées du matin...

----------


## DHP

> Petite observation de fin de soirée : lorsqu'un KUB a envoyé ses 3 missiles, il n'est pas rechargé. En tout cas, j'ai continué à voler environ 20 minutes et il était toujours à sec. Ça peut être un moyen simple de s'en débarrasser lorsqu'on a pas de SEAD.
> .



En même temps le temps de rechargement de ces monstres doivent être très important.

----------


## Tugais

> Les quelques bugs de plantage et de chargement interminable ont un peu égratigné la soirée, mais j'en retiens quand même un très bon moment 
> 
> Petite observation de fin de soirée : lorsqu'un KUB a envoyé ses 3 missiles, il n'est pas rechargé. En tout cas, j'ai continué à voler environ 20 minutes et il était toujours à sec. Ça peut être un moyen simple de s'en débarrasser lorsqu'on a pas de SEAD.
> 
> J'ai aussi eu quelques difficultés à définir un SPI. Si un expert A10 peut me donner son avis, voici les symptômes :
> 1) Le TGP est SOI
> 2) Pression TMS haut long pour définir le SPI
> 3) Sur le TAD, pas de wedding cake, mais un carré avec une lettre apparait sur marqueur du TGP (le diamant)
> 4) Lorsque je passe en CCRP, le SPI est toujours défini sur notre base de départ
> ...



Chouette nouvelle pour les lanceurs ; petite entorse à la réalité mais plus pratique pour nous.

Pour l'absence de désignation de SPI à partir du TGP c'est plus embêtant, je n'ai pas encore rencontré ce problème. As-tu essayé d'en définir un à l'aide de ton TDC alors que le HUD était le senseur principal ? Juste pour essayer ? La procédure consistant à définir un waypoint pour y associer un SPI sur le TAD est justement ce que j'ai essayé de faire pendant 15 minutes pendant que je t'attendais sur le tarmac, le hic, je n'ai pas réussi à créer ce waypoint malgré la lecture du manuel - leur manuel est merdique, ce qui est dingue vu le temps depuis lequel le module est sorti.

@Flappie : Merci beaucoup)))

@Schmout : C'est vraiment étrange vu que tu as de bonnes perf' lors des missions multi que nous faisons. Certes elles sont loin d'être aussi chargées qu'un Blue Flag, mais passer d'une expérience fluide à une présentation PowerPoint oO

----------


## Flappie

> En même temps le temps de rechargement de ces monstres doivent être très important.


Je crois même qu'il ne se rechargent pas tous seuls dans BlueFlag : si je me souviens bien, un hélico doit venir poser un "KUB repair unit" pour qu'ils soient rechargés.

Par ailleurs, méfie-toi k4ngoo : les groupes Kub de BlueFlag contiennent 3 lanceurs ! (soit 9 missiles) Si tu parlais de mon Kub, 2 des 3 lanceurs n'ont pas tiré leurs missiles parce qu'ils étaient probablement gênés par les arbres.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Les quelques bugs de plantage et de chargement interminable ont un peu égratigné la soirée, mais j'en retiens quand même un très bon moment 
> 
> Petite observation de fin de soirée : lorsqu'un KUB a envoyé ses 3 missiles, il n'est pas rechargé. En tout cas, j'ai continué à voler environ 20 minutes et il était toujours à sec. Ça peut être un moyen simple de s'en débarrasser lorsqu'on a pas de SEAD.
> 
> J'ai aussi eu quelques difficultés à définir un SPI. Si un expert A10 peut me donner son avis, voici les symptômes :
> 1) Le TGP est SOI
> 2) Pression TMS haut long pour définir le SPI
> 3) Sur le TAD, pas de wedding cake, mais un carré avec une lettre apparait sur marqueur du TGP (le diamant)
> 4) Lorsque je passe en CCRP, le SPI est toujours défini sur notre base de départ


Je ne sais pas si ça peut être ça, mais après avoir défini le SPI, je fais systématiquement un "slave all to SPI" (China hat forward long).

En fait si, je pense que c'est ça. Ton SPI est déclaré au niveau du TGP, mais pour ton CCRP, tu repasses ton HUD en SOI. Sauf qu'il n'a pas eu l'info du SPI depuis le TGP (le SPI est resté "local" au TGP).

----------


## ze_droopy

Le SPI est un point partagé par tous les senseurs, quelque soit le SOI.
@K4angoo: A mon avis tu essaies de créer ton SPI à partir de ton TGP alors que celui-ci est en mode inertiel (INR), ce qui n'est pas possible. Tu ne pourra définir ton SPI que si ton TGP affiche POINT ou AREA.
Les mode INR-A ou INR-P ne pourront pas te donner de SPI.

----------


## Tugais

> Tu ne pourra définir ton SPI que si ton TGP affiche POINT ou AREA. Les modes INR-A ou INR-P ne pourront pas te donner de SPI.


Rhaaa, je découvre. Je n'ai pas souvenir de ce "détail" dans le manuel. Je vais relire les sections appropriées ce matin pour la peine.

D'ailleurs, dans le cas d'un changement de côté pour le Blue Flag et à cause de Flappie, j'ai décidé la semaine dernière de commander quelques bouquins, j'ai reçu le premier ce matin, c'était l'occasion de monter le MCG Pro sur le support MT.

----------


## Flappie

GniarkGniarkGniark... ressens-tu le pouvoir de la Force Obscure ??!  :Coco: 

Heatblur reconnait le problème de perfs du Viggen et en cherche la cause. Je comprends mieux pourquoi je lagge à mort quand j'essaye de m'en servir.

----------


## TheSchmout

> Ça marche : je laisse tomber BlueFlag ce soir, on se fera une petite mission entre canards. Quelle est ta conf et qu'elles sont tes options graphiques, TheSchmout ?
> 
> @Tugais : j'essayerai d'y être pour 20h30 (


@Flappie : Ryzen 1600 3,6 GHz
Nvidia 960 GTX 2Go
8Go de Ram
La CG et la RAM commencent à être juste. Après, j’ai une bonne fluidité d’habitude. Prochaine dépense passer à 16Go de Ram...
Options graphiques : MSAA off / FXAA on. Filtres anisotropes 8x. Mais là encore d’habitude pas de problème à part des microfreezes les 15 premières minutes de jeu depuis passage à la 2.5.

@Tugais : je serai là à 20h30. J’ai aussi envie d’essayer simple radio pour plus d’immersion.

----------


## Tugais

Je n'avais pas réalisé que la 960GTX n'offrait que 2Go de mémoire, c'est peut-être ce qui te bloque du coup ? La configuration minimale requise désormais (hors missions imposantes) est justement une carte graphique de 2Go - selon le site de DCS. Blue Flag rentre facilement je pense dans la catégorie des poids lourds.

D'ailleurs, en parlant de Blue Flag, un admin a posté ce message ce matin (extrait) :




> Updated scripts are running on BlueFlag
> 
> Make sure to destroy any statics in the bases to aid with capture - this excludes TV towers
> 
> Please report any bugs (other than invisible units)
> 
> A change was also made where DCS reported a unit as dead, but it wasnt quite there yet. This should be fixed as well so any captures should have no damaged units left
> 
> Edit: looks like Red might be in the way to victory....


Donc même sur Blue Flag, les unités peuvent être invisibles, je ne sais pas si je dois ressentir du soulagement parce que je ne suis pas le seul à être touché ou être embêté pour la jouabilité moyenne que cela apporte aux missions.

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie : Ryzen 1600 3,6 GHz
> Nvidia 960 GTX 2Go
> 8Go de Ram
> La CG et la RAM commencent à être juste. Après, j’ai une bonne fluidité d’habitude. Prochaine dépense passer à 16Go de Ram...
> Options graphiques : MSAA off / FXAA on. Filtres anisotropes 8x. Mais là encore d’habitude pas de problème à part des microfreezes les 15 premières minutes de jeu depuis passage à la 2.5.


Il faut savoir qu'un bug de fuite mémoire a été identifié par ED sur la 2.5. J'ignore ce que BlueFlag demande en mémoire par rapport à nos petites missions pépères, mais ça pourrait venir de là.

Au cas où, as-tu vérifié que ta CG dispose bien d'une bande passante PCIE 3.0 x16 ? Un petit coup de GPU-Z pour le vérifier (pas besoin d'installer le soft). Si tu vois "x1.1", il suffit de cliquer sur le point d'interrogation à droite, et de faire "_Start render_". Cela "réveille" la carte pour qu'elle utilise toute la bande passante dispo.

----------


## TheSchmout

> Il faut savoir qu'un bug de fuite mémoire a été identifié par ED sur la 2.5. J'ignore ce que BlueFlag demande en mémoire par rapport à nos petites missions pépères, mais ça pourrait venir de là.
> 
> Au cas où, as-tu vérifié que ta CG dispose bien d'une bande passante PCIE 3.0 x16 ? Un petit coup de GPU-Z pour le vérifier (pas besoin d'installer le soft). Si tu vois "x1.1", il suffit de cliquer sur le point d'interrogation à droite, et de faire "_Start render_". Cela "réveille" la carte pour qu'elle utilise toute la bande passante dispo.


@Flappie : Merci !! Je vais vérifier ça ce soir avant de lancer DCS. 
Il faudrait que je change la CG mais les prix prohibitifs pratiqués actuellement me freinent sérieusement...  ::(:

----------


## TheSchmout

Qu’est ce que vous pensez d’une Nvidia 1050 Ti 4Go ? Pas une foudre de guerre mais ca pourrait donner un coup de boost à ma config... Sachant que mon pc est désormais dédié à DCS (voire Il2) question jeux.

----------


## Flappie

Essaye plutôt de choper au minimum une GTX980 d'occase : c'est ma carte actuelle, et elle tourne bien sur DCS, sans plus. Au deçà, je crains que tes perfs restent limitées.

Pour info, j'ai activé le MSAA x2 ingame, et ça tourne bien (maintenant qu'elle utilise le bus PCIE 3.0 x16, et que je l'ai overclockée).

----------


## k4ngoo

> Par ailleurs, méfie-toi k4ngoo : les groupes Kub de BlueFlag contiennent 3 lanceurs ! (soit 9 missiles) Si tu parlais de mon Kub, 2 des 3 lanceurs n'ont pas tiré leurs missiles parce qu'ils étaient probablement gênés par les arbres.


Haha ! Ok, je prends note: j'ai eu du bol  ::P: 




> As-tu essayé d'en définir un à l'aide de ton TDC alors que le HUD était le senseur principal ? Juste pour essayer ?


Non, je n'ai pas testé ça.




> @K4angoo: A mon avis tu essaies de créer ton SPI à partir de ton TGP alors que celui-ci est en mode inertiel (INR), ce qui n'est pas possible. Tu ne pourra définir ton SPI que si ton TGP affiche POINT ou AREA.
> Les mode INR-A ou INR-P ne pourront pas te donner de SPI.


En effet, je connais cette limitation et j'ai bien fait attention à être en mode POINT et non INR-A/P.

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire ce matin, j'ajoutais des Markpoints sur le TAD (ça ressemble à des waypoints, mais avec des lettres au lieu des numéros). J'en conclus que j'ai dû m'embrouiller les pinceaux et faire un TMS Droit au lieu de TMS Haut. Ça me parait étrange quand même... bug ou erreur du pilote ? on ne saura jamais !
Merci pour vos analyses en tout cas : çà m'aide à éliminer des possibilités.

La bonne nouvelle, j'ai vu un scénario qui pourrait nous rendre plus rapide sur l'acquisition de cible, sans créer de waypoint :
1. Make TAD SOI (Coolie Hat Left Long)
2. Slew the cursor to the area of interest
3. Create the Markpoint (TMS Short Right)
4. Make the HUD SOI (Coolie Hat Up)
5. Cycle to the mark point you just created (DMS Forward/Aft)
6. Make the point SPI (TMS Forward Long)

A tester !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Les markpoints, va falloir que je creuse l'idée aussi, ça a l'air bien puissant comme fonction...

Tugais > Il est bien le bouquin sur le SU-25 ? Il est uniquement sur la version "simple" ou aussi sur le SU-25T ? T'as commandé quoi d'autres ?

----------


## Tugais

Les vidéos les plus intéressantes sur Youtube à mon sens restent celles de BunyAp Sims. Voici deux vidéos distinctes sur le sujet :







Concernant le bouquin, ne l'ayant reçu que ce matin je n'ai pu que le survoler mais il me semble assez complet, cerise sur le gâteau - et l'une des raisons qui m'a poussé à l'acheter - il y a un chapitre sur le Su-25T et un autre sur les opérations de combat dans lesquels le Frogfoot a été engagé. L'auteur est une pointure des appareils soviétiques, ses bouquins s'arrachent et au bout de quelques années quand ils ne sont plus dispo, on les trouve souvent entre 650 et 1200 balles sur le marché de l'occasion  :Facepalm: 

Les deux autres bouquins en attente de livraison :
MiG-29 du même Yefim GordonSukhoi Su-27/30/33/35 à nouveau de Yefim Gordon - il s'agit d'une réédition travaillée. La précédente version ne traitait que du Su-27 et Su-33 mais atteint allègrement les 1200 balles actuellement. Cette édition sort en Janvier 2019 je crois, mieux vaut précommander si cette bible vous intéresse.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci ! Tu les as commandés ouske ?

----------


## Tugais

Le bouquin traitant du Su-25 sur eBay, auprès d'un shop anglais, celui sur le MiG-29 et la future sortie du volume sur le Flanker sur Amazon (je continue à enrichir Bezos, je sais :x)

*Edit* : Tiens, je n'y avais pas pensé mais j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil du côté de Osprey et ils ont deux bouquins traitant du Su-25 ; l'un aborde l'appareil lui-même alors que le second parle spécifiquement des opérations dans lequel il a été impliqué. Les avis des lecteurs sont plutôt bons, le truc avec Osprey c'est que c'est très inégal d'un livre à l'autre, y compris au sein d'une même collection.

Je vais tenter ma chance avec le livre abordant les combats.

----------


## Bacab

Je possède _Su-25 'Frogfoot' Units In Combat_. Le début est intéressant lorsque l'auteur parle du besoin qui a conduit au design de l'avion et du développement de celui-ci. Malheureusement cette partie est assez courte au regard du reste qui traite à 80% de l'engagement du Su-25 en Afghanistan. Ça ressemble beaucoup à une liste de pertes assortie de courte bio des pilotes marquants. J'ai surtout retenu du livre que malgré les améliorations constantes apportées à la survivabilité (blindage, bielles de contrôles des gouvernes renforcées...) de la bête ainsi qu'aux tactiques (plafond bas autorisé lors des frappes de + en + haut) les pertes sont restées élevées. Bref un livre pour les véritables mordu de l'engin qui m'a un peu laissé sur ma faim.

PS: vu que t'es sur Paris je peux te le prêter si tu veux.

----------


## Tugais

Salut Bacab,

Merci pour les précisions et ton avis sur l'intérêt du bouquin Osprey, il  semble faire double emploi avec le livre que je viens de recevoir, tu viens de me faire économiser des sioux, merci \o/

---

Merci à tous les présents hier soir.

Je continue ma quête pour râler moins et essayer d'identifier les soucis d'emploi de certaines armes ou senseurs une fois sur zone. Entre l'impossibilité de verrouiller dans un premier temps les véhicules en mouvement à l'aide du TGP qui est en mode "Point" et ensuite l'impossibilité d'activer le laser sur une cible à découvert et à moins de 15nm alors qu'il était actif quelques minutes plus tôt, je rame un peu. Très frustrant tout ça, il faut s'y faire ; tant que je ne passerai pas par la case formation je ne pense pas être en mesure de me défaire de tout un tas d'approximations et vu que je pars pour quelques mois en Avril je ne peux pas non plus me lancer dans un cursus.

En tous les cas c'est vraiment sympa d'être 5 ou 6 lors des vols, ça rend les missions bien plus vivantes. D'ailleurs j'ai une question, est-il possible d'héberger sur notre machine un serveur SRS lors de nos vols ? Je dois admettre que parfois communiquer avec son ailier est délicat quand il y a déjà d'autres comm' en cours. Si c'est techniquement faisable, je veux bien m'y coller, ma connexion devrait tenir le coup je pense.

----------


## Flappie

Excellente nouvelle pour les possesseurs du Harrier : Chuck vient d'en publier un guide. 

https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=203187


@Tugais : Oui, on peut créer son propre serveur SimpleRadio, c'est ce que j'ai voulu faire hier, avant de me raviser puisque nous voulions que ça fonctionne du premier coup côté clients. L'exe du serveur est dans le même répertoire que l'exe du client. Il faut simplement penser à ouvrir les ports TCP 5002 et 5003 sur ta box. J'aimerais bien tester de mon côté à l'occasion, histoire de compléter le guide que j'ai créé hier.

----------


## papagueff

ça y est mon nouveau PC est installé et DCS 2.5 également. Réglages des paramètres à fond et tout fonctionne du feu de Dieu.
J'attends une nouvelle soirée DCS pour tester tout ça en réseau. Attention à vos six heures, Papagueff n'est pas loin.    ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

Si tu veux tester tout ça en multi ce soir, je suis dispo.  :;):

----------


## k4ngoo

> ça y est mon nouveau PC est installé et DCS 2.5 également. Réglages des paramètres à fond et tout fonctionne du feu de Dieu.
> J'attends une nouvelle soirée DCS pour tester tout ça en réseau. Attention à vos six heures, Papagueff n'est pas loin.


Haha ! Très bonne nouvelle tout ça  ::):

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: BOK*

JDD N°189: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...iary/?p=578054

Un petit exemple de ceux à quoi va ressembler le mod Carrière:

















vue du coté de l'éditeur de mission...

----------


## Flappie

::XD::  La mission visualisée dans l'éditeur !
J'avais essayé de m'y mettre, mais cet éditeur est très complexe, car pensé programmation-objet. Tous ces fils qui encombrent la carte... on distingue à peine les waypoints parmi tous ces liens !

Ils devraient peut-être bosser sur un second éditeur de mission "pour les nuls", qui éviterait aux non programmeurs de gérer ces fameux liens.


Côté DCS, ED propose de nouvelles promos sur les appareils russes, mais aussi sur FC3 (qui inclut donc le F-15C et l'A-10A), en raison du 100ème Red Army Day. Les modules suivants sont soldés à -30% jusqu'au 5 mars :

    DCS: L-39 Albatros
    DCS: MiG-15bis
    DCS: MiG-21bis
    DCS: Mi-8MTV2
    DCS: Black Shark 2
    DCS: Flaming Cliffs 3
    Su-27 for DCS World
    Su-33 for DCS World
    Su-25 for DCS World

----------


## Jokletox

Le mode carrière ne sera dispo que pour BOK ?

----------


## pollux 18

Non dispo aussi pour les 3 opus. 


@ Flappie: Pour l'éditeur de mission, rien en cours pour le moment. Après, même si l'image peut paraître impressionnante, il existe des filtres qui te permette de rendre cela beaucoup plus lisible.

----------


## DHP

Aucune date n'a été donné pour la sortie de la 2.5 stable ?

----------


## Flappie

> Aucune date n'a été donné pour la sortie de la 2.5 stable ?


Oula, non malheureux !  ::ninja::  Il est clair que Wags avait été très optimiste en parlant d'une à deux semaines de délai entre la beta et la stable.

Je tente de résumer ici les problèmes constatés aux premiers jours de la beta  (30/01) et qui n'ont pas encore été corrigés :

des confs de bourgeois frappés de "micro-stutters" (micro-lags)des confs SLI moins performantes que les confs monocarte sur la map Caucase (certains utilisateurs désactivent le SLI et retrouvent des fps)le brouillard couleur "pet de moutarde"des unités au sol qui disparaissent littéralement quand on s'en approche en session multijoueur (constaté par Tugais)les crashs aléatoiresquelques bugs graphiques (bout de texture horizontale sur les arbres, petits problèmes d'ombres, HUD quasi opaque du Su-25T, lumières faiblardes des pistes la nuit, textures au sol un peu trop brillantes du Nevada...)et la fameuse fuite mémoire évoquée par ED sur le forum...

Bref, y'a encore du boulot, et ED a tout intérêt à résoudre les plus gros problèmes avant de faire basculer la stable en 2.5.  ::siffle:: 

Cela dit, ça ne nous empêche pas de prendre notre pied sur la beta. Le seul truc qui ennuie certains d'entre nous en multi, ce sont les unités qui jouent à cache-cache.

----------


## DHP

2 semaines je pensais pouvoir attendre, mais là.. ça fait 3 semaines et je vois aucune annonce.. Je crois que je vais passer à la bêta aussi.

----------


## Flappie

> 2 semaines je pensais pouvoir attendre, mais là.. ça fait 3 semaines et je vois aucune annonce.. Je crois que je vais passer à la bêta aussi.


Il y a déjà eu 3 hotfixes pour la beta, avec les annonces correspondantes. J'en guettais un 4ème pour cette semaine, mais je pense que c'est râpé. Si ta conf le permet, tu peux tout à fait télécharger la beta. Il carbure à quoi, ton PC ? (CPU, RAM, GPU, HDD/SSD)

----------


## DHP

Le problème c'est la co. Je pensais éviter de me taper *X*millions de giga mais je pense que je vais passer par la case Beta. 

I5-2500k + 8gb ram + R9 280X + SSD

----------


## Sigps220

> Le problème c'est la co. Je pensais éviter de me taper *X*millions de giga mais je pense que je vais passer par la case Beta. 
> 
> I5-2500k + 8gb ram + R9 280X + SSD


Là dessus, Beta ou pas, tu aurais téléchargé quasiment la même chose. L'essentiel du téléchargement est lié à la nouvelle carte Caucase. Les updates au sein même de l'open beta sont plutôt limité en tailles pour l'instant.

----------


## Flappie

Tout à fait.

Le mieux c'est de garder la stable, et d'installer la beta (dispo ici).

Ainsi, quand la stable sera mise à jour en 2.5, ton PC n'aura quasiment rien à télécharger (la map Caucase sera copiée en local). Ensuite, tu pourras supprimer la beta.

Par contre, je viens de voir ta conf : ta CG est limite. Va falloir choisir soigneusement tes options graphiques, ou alors passer à la caisse.

----------


## Sigps220

> Tout à fait.
> 
> Le mieux c'est de garder la stable, et d'installer la beta (dispo ici).
> 
> Ainsi, quand la stable sera mise à jour en 2.5, ton PC n'aura quasiment rien à télécharger (la map Caucase sera copiée en local). Ensuite, tu pourras supprimer la beta.


Là-dessus on peut quand même reconnaître que ED a fait un installateur plutôt malin qui copie les fichiers des autres versions. 
Du coup, quand tu installeras l'Open Beta tu n'as pas à télécharger à nouveau les avions, ni la carte Nevada ou Normandie. 

D'ailleurs, je suis le seul à avoir de gros temps de chargement quand je veux changer de carte dans l'éditeur ? Ca me dissuade pas mal de vouloir changer de carte et du coup je reste sur le Caucase.

----------


## Flappie

Définis "gros temps".

Quand tu accèdes au menu principal, aucune carte n'est chargée en mémoire. Le chargement intervient quand tu lances une mission (solo ou multi) ou quand tu accèdes à l'éditeur.

Chez moi, le chargement d'une carte prend plus d'une minute, alors que j'ai installé la bêta sur mon SSD.

----------


## Bacab

> Définis "gros temps".


C'est quand il fait pas beau et que les marins restent au bar à boire ?

----------


## Flappie



----------


## Sigps220

> Définis "gros temps".
> 
> Quand tu accèdes au menu principal, aucune carte n'est chargée en mémoire. Le chargement intervient quand tu lances une mission (solo ou multi) ou quand tu accèdes à l'éditeur.
> 
> Chez moi, le chargement d'une carte prend plus d'une minute, alors que j'ai installé la bêta sur mon SSD.


Disons qu'en ouvrant l'éditeur, le chargement de la map Caucase prend environ 30 sec, mais quand je sélectionne un nouveau scénario et que je sélectionne le Nevada ça mouline beaucoup plus longtemps et à mon dernier essai je suis resté sur un écran noir. 
Je me demande s'il c'est pas une sorte de fuite de mémoire, comme si l'ancienne carte était toujours dans la mémoire et que la nouvelle ne disposait de pas assez de place. 
Je vais réessayer en étant un peu plus patient, je ne pense pas qu'avoir fait un alt+tab que tout se passait bien ait aidé. 

DCS est sur le SDD et j'ai 16 go de RAM. 

Par contre, le fait de changer la météo ne joue pas sur le temps de chargement chez moi  ::XD::

----------


## papagueff

> Si tu veux tester tout ça en multi ce soir, je suis dispo.


Avec plaisir. A 21h, merci.

----------


## Flappie

Ça, c'était mon message d'hier !  ::P: 
Mais je suis OK pour voler ce soir. Rdv sur le TS de la Loose.

----------


## Aghora

Vous êtes que tous les deux ce soir ?

----------


## Flappie

Tous... tous les deux ?

On verra bien sur le TS à 21h ! Ramène ta fraise, si ça te tente.  ::):

----------


## Aghora

> Tous... tous les deux ?
> 
> On verra bien sur le TS à 21h ! Ramène ta fraise, si ça te tente.


Ah ben chais pas...je voudrais pas déranger un moment rien qu'à vous deux. Mais ok ça me tente.

----------


## Flappie

Voici quelques souvenirs de la soirée d'hier. J'ai été impressionné de voir combien le nouveau moteur graphique pouvait transcender l'ambiance de mes "vieilles" missions.

----------


## ze_droopy

Il y a des nouvelles options dans l'éditeur pour ajouter des panaches de fumée ? J'avais essayé dans des anciennes missions de recréer cette ambiance avec des explosions scriptées... avec plus ou moins de succès. Si ça existe tout fait ça aurait de la gueule.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Il y a des nouvelles options dans l'éditeur pour ajouter des panaches de fumée ? J'avais essayé dans des anciennes missions de recréer cette ambiance avec des explosions scriptées... avec plus ou moins de succès. Si ça existe tout fait ça aurait de la gueule.


Oui c'est le cas , dans les objets statiques , et c'est fort joli !

----------


## Flappie

Ouaip ! Pas encore essayé, mais ça a de la gueule dans les vidéos !  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Je suis suffisamment motivé pour créer de nouvelles missions pour DCS 2.5. En fait, je voudrais même créer une campagne multijoueur se déroulant dans le *Caucase*. Y'aura un peu de musique, et peut-être même des voix. 
Merci aux canards et autres emplumés intéressés de répondre aux questions suivantes :

- quels *soirs de la semaine* êtes-vous libre à partir de 21h15 ? (choisissez bien, ce sera toujours le même jour de la semaine ; notez qu'on se garde aussi un autre jour de la semaine pour voler sur BlueFlag)
- *quel(s) appareil(s)*  souhaitez-vous piloter pendant la campagne ? (nommer maximum 3 appareils par ordre décroissant de préférence)
- quel *format de briefing* préférez-vous parmi ces trois-là : PDF, images + briefing ingame, DCS mission planner ?


------------------------

*AV_Flappie* : jours ouvrés + dimanche . Harrier / Ka-50 / Huey ou Mi8 . peu importe
*Vitalferox* : indispo le mardi . Ka-50 / Harrier / F-5 ou Mirage . DCS mission planner
*Dusty* : du lundi au jeudi . A-10C / FC3 / Ka-50 . peu importe
*Empnicolas* : ni mardi, ni vendredi . A-10C / Mirage / Harrier, et hélicos si besoin (sauf Huey) . peu importe
*papagueff* : jours ouvrés . A-10C / Ka-50 / Mirage . peu importe
*Aghora* : lundi, jeudi, dimanche . Su-25T / Ka-50 / A-10C . peu importe
*AV_k4ngoo* : lundi, jeudi, dimanche . A-10C / Ka-50 ou Huey / Mirage . peu importe
*Trooper Harley* : jours ouvrés . Harrier / Huey ou Mi-8 / FC3 . peu importe
*Genchou* : A-10C / Huey / Ka-50
*L.-F. Sébum* : A-10C

Sous réserve :
*AV_Warpig* : lundi . Mirage / Huey . peu importe
*AV_Erel* : lundi, jeudi . Huey / Mirage . peu importe
*AV_Vaught* : lundi . Mirage / Huey . peu importe
*AV_Riri* : lundi . Huey . peu importe
*AV_partizan* : lundi, jeudi . Mirage / Huey . peu importe

Ne peut pas voler les lundis ni jeudis :
*TheSchmout* : vendredi, samedi, dimanche . Harrier / F-5 . peu importe
*Tugais* : absent pendant 2-3 mois. A-10C ou F-5E mais en groupe . Briefing fourni avec un jour d'avance si possible (plutôt PDF ou DCS mission planner donc)

Pour l'instant, on s'en tiendrait soit aux *lundis*, soit aux *jeudis* soirs.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Je suis suffisamment motivé pour créer de nouvelles missions pour DCS 2.5. En fait, je voudrais même créer une campagne multijoueur se déroulant dans le *Caucase*. Y'aura un peu de musique, et peut-être même des voix. 
> Merci aux canards et autres emplumés intéressés de répondre aux questions suivantes :
> 
> - quels *soirs de la semaine* êtes-vous libre à partir de 21h15 ? (choisissez bien, ce sera toujours le même jour de la semaine ; notez qu'on se garde aussi un autre jour de la semaine pour voler sur BlueFlag)
> - dans *quel(s) appareil(s)*  souhaitez-vous piloter pendant la campagne ? (nommer maximum 3 appareils par ordre décroissant de préférence)
> - quel *format de briefing* préférez-vous parmi ces trois-là : PDF, images + briefing ingame, DCS mission planner ?


Ce genre de choses m'intéresse , alors je me permet de répondre même si je ne suis pas venu depuis un moment ... 
- Dispo tous les soirs hormis le mardi (en fonction de mes postes aussi) 
- Ka 50 / harrier / F5 ou mirage
- DCS mission planer 

C'est super dur de choisir 3 appareils en fait ... ton idée serait orientée attaque au sol ? Air/air ? Un peu des 2 j'imagine ?

----------


## Flappie

Mon idée, c'est de suivre les envies des canards.  :;):  Mais tu peux déjà être sûr qu'il y aura de l'attaque au sol : tu m'as déjà vu faire du dogfight en jet ?  ::XD::  Par contre, désolé pour le Viggen, mais il est pour le moment hors-course, dans la mesure où il est injouable actuellement, au point de planter mon jeu.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Mon idée, c'est de suivre les envies des canards.  Par contre, désolé pour le Viggen, mais il est pour le moment hors-course, dans la mesure où il est injouable actuellement, au point de planter mon jeu.


Ah ouai ? Ok , je modifie ;-)

Édit : liste modifiée

----------


## ze_droopy

Je vais tenter de me libérer à nouveau.
Mes dispos sont du Lundi au Jeudi inclus.
Appareils: A-10C, FC3, Ka-50 (pas vraiment par ordre de préférence, mais par ordre d'efficacité vu le temps que je n'ai plus volé... Donc ça pourra changer si je vole régulièrement)
[edit] j'ai oublié: briefing: PDF + DCS planner serait farpait.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Mais tu peux déjà être sûr qu'il y aura de l'attaque au sol : tu m'as déjà vu faire du dogfight en jet ?


Mais, je viens de tilter, tu volais pas dans une escadrille en Mirage 2000 ?

----------


## Flappie

Si, avec les Autruches Volantes, et en attaque au sol. Mais comme l'appareil n'est pas vraiment équipé pour (variante C), j'ai arrêté et je les accompagnais en Viggen.
Mais depuis la sortie de la 2.5, la plupart des Autruches boudent DCS pour BoK.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je suis suffisamment motivé pour créer de nouvelles missions pour DCS 2.5. En fait, je voudrais même créer une campagne multijoueur se déroulant dans le *Caucase*. Y'aura un peu de musique, et peut-être même des voix. 
> Merci aux canards et autres emplumés intéressés de répondre aux questions suivantes :
> 
> - quels *soirs de la semaine* êtes-vous libre à partir de 21h15 ? (choisissez bien, ce sera toujours le même jour de la semaine ; notez qu'on se garde aussi un autre jour de la semaine pour voler sur BlueFlag)
> - dans *quel(s) appareil(s)*  souhaitez-vous piloter pendant la campagne ? (nommer maximum 3 appareils par ordre décroissant de préférence)
> - quel *format de briefing* préférez-vous parmi ces trois-là : PDF, images + briefing ingame, DCS mission planner ?


Tous les soir sauf le mardi et vendredi soir à partir de 21h et le week-end à partir de 15h
Appareil: A-10C/ Mirage 2000C/ Harrier pour les avions et Sa342, Ka-50 ou Mi-8 (en fait je m'en fiche complètement de l'avion, c'est surtout selon ton besoin)
briefing: au plus simple pour toi

----------


## Bacab

Voici une petite mission solo que j'ai faite pour le Mirage 2000. Le but est d'intercepter et d'abattre un bombardier russe. Vous partez de Vaziani et un AWACS est la pour vous guider.  https://www.dropbox.com/s/nwys2snsjc...rcept.miz?dl=0

Par hasard dites moi si cela vous le fait aussi : au bout d'un moment Overlord ne répond plus.

----------


## Tugais

> Je suis suffisamment motivé pour créer de nouvelles missions pour DCS 2.5. En fait, je voudrais même créer une campagne multijoueur se déroulant dans le *Caucase*. Y'aura un peu de musique, et peut-être même des voix. 
> Merci aux canards et autres emplumés intéressés de répondre aux questions suivantes :
> 
> - quels *soirs de la semaine* êtes-vous libre à partir de 21h15 ? (choisissez bien, ce sera toujours le même jour de la semaine ; notez qu'on se garde aussi un autre jour de la semaine pour voler sur BlueFlag)
> - dans *quel(s) appareil(s)*  souhaitez-vous piloter pendant la campagne ? (nommer maximum 3 appareils par ordre décroissant de préférence)
> - quel *format de briefing* préférez-vous parmi ces trois-là : PDF, images + briefing ingame, DCS mission planner ?


Bonsoir,

- Je suis disponible tous les soirs exceptés le jeudi et le dimanche. Sinon en journée tous les jours à partir de 11h30  ::trollface:: 
- A-10C / F-5E (ma préférence va à l'appareil qui me permettra de voler au sein d'un groupe composé du même appareil)
- Format briefing : PDF si dispo au moins une journée à l'avance afin de pouvoir le lire tranquillement et préparer la mission à venir. Sinon le briefing _in game_ me va parfaitement.

Merci beaucoup pour la préparation des missions  ::lol:: 

*Edit* : Je n'ai pas (encore) le Mirage, j'aurais bien testé sinon.

----------


## papagueff

Mes dispos sont du Lundi au Vendredi
Appareils: A-10C, Ka-50, Mirage 2000 
 briefing: le format qui te convient le mieux.    :;):

----------


## Aghora

Lundi, Jeudi, Dimanche
Su-25T/Ka-50/A10C quand j'aurais appris à bien m'en servir.
Briefing : peu m'importe.

----------


## Flappie

Super ! On est déjà 7, et on a tous en commun de pouvoir voler les lundis. J'ai invité les Autruches à grossir les rangs, donc avec un peu de chance, on sera plus nombreux encore.

----------


## Tugais

Tu penses pouvoir héberger combien de personnes sur ta machine avant de la mettre à genoux ? Pure curiosité.

----------


## Flappie

On peut tester tout ça ce lundi avec une mission vachement scriptée : _Defend the Depot_. Si avec ça, ça tient, je ne m'inquiète pas pour la campagne.  :;):

----------


## Vitalferox

Je serais au boulot jusque 22h ce lundi , si il faut tester la machine qui héberge je peux vous rejoindre en rentrant ! 
Le lundi suivant je serais la !

----------


## k4ngoo

Ho yeah ! 
Mes dispos : Lundi, Jeudi, Dimanche
Appareils : A-10C/Ka-50 (ou Huey)/Mirage
Briefing : peu m'importe.

T'inquiète pas Flappie, il y a toujours des Autruches qui aiment voler en jet  :;):

----------


## Tugais

Je viens de tomber sur une vidéo Youtube postée sur Reddit. Un ancien pilote de combat Suédois vole sur le module DCS du Viggen et vient de poster sa première vidéo en anglais (les précédentes étant toutes en … suédois). Je me suis dis que ça pourrait en intéresser certains.

----------


## Flappie

> T'inquiète pas Flappie, il y a toujours des Autruches qui aiment voler en jet


J'en attendais pas moins de toi !  :^_^:

----------


## Trooper Harley

ça m'intéresse aussi! 

- tout les soirs de semaine
- Harrier, huey ou mi8, FC3
- peu importe, c'est comme ça conviendra le mieux pour toi!

Merci Flappie  ::):

----------


## TheSchmout

> Je suis suffisamment motivé pour créer de nouvelles missions pour DCS 2.5. En fait, je voudrais même créer une campagne multijoueur se déroulant dans le *Caucase*. Y'aura un peu de musique, et peut-être même des voix. 
> Merci aux canards et autres emplumés intéressés de répondre aux questions suivantes :
> 
> - quels *soirs de la semaine* êtes-vous libre à partir de 21h15 ? (choisissez bien, ce sera toujours le même jour de la semaine ; notez qu'on se garde aussi un autre jour de la semaine pour voler sur BlueFlag)
> - *quel(s) appareil(s)*  souhaitez-vous piloter pendant la campagne ? (nommer maximum 3 appareils par ordre décroissant de préférence)
> - quel *format de briefing* préférez-vous parmi ces trois-là : PDF, images + briefing ingame, DCS mission planner ?
> 
> 
> ------------------------
> ...


Bonjour à tous,

Ça m'intéresserait aussi.

Dispos : Vendredi, samedi, dimanche . Harrier / F-5E. Peu importe.

----------


## k4ngoo

> Par hasard dites moi si cela vous le fait aussi : au bout d'un moment Overlord ne répond plus.


Pas chez moi, non : Overlord fonctionne correctement jusqu'au bout (j'ai laissé la mission tourner en accéléré jusqu'à ce qu'au bombardement de la piste)

----------


## Bacab

> Pas chez moi, non : Overlord fonctionne correctement jusqu'au bout (j'ai laissé la mission tourner en accéléré jusqu'à ce qu'au bombardement de la piste)


Ok, merci d'avoir testé.

----------


## Genchou

> Je suis suffisamment motivé pour créer de nouvelles missions pour DCS 2.5. En fait, je voudrais même créer une campagne multijoueur se déroulant dans le *Caucase*. Y'aura un peu de musique, et peut-être même des voix. 
> Merci aux canards et autres emplumés intéressés de répondre aux questions suivantes :
> 
> - quels *soirs de la semaine* êtes-vous libre à partir de 21h15 ? (choisissez bien, ce sera toujours le même jour de la semaine ; notez qu'on se garde aussi un autre jour de la semaine pour voler sur BlueFlag)
> - *quel(s) appareil(s)*  souhaitez-vous piloter pendant la campagne ? (nommer maximum 3 appareils par ordre décroissant de préférence)
> - quel *format de briefing* préférez-vous parmi ces trois-là : PDF, images + briefing ingame, DCS mission planner ?
> 
> 
> ------------------------
> ...


*Genchou* : n'importe quel soir, A-10C / Huey / Ka-50. Peu importe.

Il est temps que je vienne revoler avec vous.  ::):

----------


## DHP

> Je viens de tomber sur une vidéo Youtube postée sur Reddit. Un ancien pilote de combat Suédois vole sur le module DCS du Viggen et vient de poster sa première vidéo en anglais (les précédentes étant toutes en … suédois). Je me suis dis que ça pourrait en intéresser certains.


Pour info : 



Quelqu'un s'est emporter sur Reddit.

En tous les cas je peux comprendre comment on se trompe car le mec connaît très très bien le système et la vidéo était très intéressante.

----------


## papagueff

Bonsoir, Quelqu'un parmi vous qui possède une carte graphique NVidia GTX 1060, peut il m'aider à configurer les paramètres systèmes de DCS. Je trouve pas la qualité d'image de l'environnement bien terrible pour un paramétrage élevé. Merci.    ::mellow::

----------


## Flappie

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ça m'intéresserait aussi.
> 
> Dispos : Vendredi, samedi, dimanche . Harrier / F-5E. Peu importe.


Le lundi soir convenait à tout le monde jusque là, donc je pense qu'on ne pourra pas organiser la campagne un autre soir de la semaine, désolé. Tu es sûr que tu ne peux pas te libérer les lundis ?




> *Genchou*Il est temps que je vienne revoler avec vous.


Ouéééé !  ::P: 




> Bonsoir, Quelqu'un parmi vous qui possède une carte graphique NVidia GTX 1060, peut il m'aider à configurer les paramètres systèmes de DCS. Je trouve pas la qualité d'image de l'environnement bien terrible pour un paramétrage élevé. Merci.


J'ai une GTX980, c'est peu ou prou équivalent. Je suis sur le TS de la Loose. Go.
Au passage, poste-nous un screnshot ou deux ici : https://tof.cx/

EDIT: bon, apparemment t'es déjà couché.  ::P:  Essaye voir cette méthode :

Avant tout, vérifie que tu as activé le Defered Shading ("Ombrage différé" en français, je suppose). Car sans ça, le jeu est extrêmement laid.

Quitte le jeu.

Copie-colle le chemin qui suit en haut d'une fenêtre de l'explorateur Windows : *%USERPROFILE%/Saved games/DCS.openbeta*

Supprime les 2 dossiers suivants :

*fxo
metashaders*

Ensuite, lance DCS. Il va recréer ces dossiers et leur contenu en prenant en compte tes options graphiques. Si ton problème est celui auquel je pense, ce sera le jour et la nuit après avoir suivi cette procédure.

----------


## k4ngoo

> Bonsoir, Quelqu'un parmi vous qui possède une carte graphique NVidia GTX 1060, peut il m'aider à configurer les paramètres systèmes de DCS. Je trouve pas la qualité d'image de l'environnement bien terrible pour un paramétrage élevé. Merci.


J'ai une 1060, voici mes réglages:


Et mon rendu :

----------


## Graine

Je test plusieurs trucs en ce moment en VR.
J'ai une question pour les missions d'entrainement il est possible d'avoir les indications des commandes d'un X52 pro a la place des "touches du clavier' lors du tutoriel?

----------


## Flappie

> Je test plusieurs trucs en ce moment en VR.
> J'ai une question pour les missions d'entrainement il est possible d'avoir les indications des commandes d'un X52 pro a la place des "touches du clavier' lors du tutoriel?


Salut, je viens de jeter un oeil à une mission d'entraînement du Mirage : la seule touche qu'elle évoque est la barre Espace pour passer à l'étape suivante. Ce n'est pas ce que tu cherches.

J'ai aussi regardé une mission d'entraînement du Su-27 : les messages demandant l'appui sur une touche sont statiques. J'ignore s'il est possible d'appeler un mapping, mais il faudrait pour cela modifier toutes les missions, une à une.

Sur quel appareil portait ta question ?





> ["DictKey_17"] = "Welcome to the Su-27 "Flanker".\
> \
> The "Flanker" is one of the most dominate air superiority fighters in modern-day combat aviation.\
> \
> Equipped with powerful sensors, weapons and a data link, it is a match for any aircraft you may encounter in DCS World.\
> \
> In addition to its air-to-air capabilities, it also can perform a secondary ground strike role with unguided bombs and rockets.\
> \
> Before we start to blow things up though, let's first learn how to start this bird up and taxi it to the runway.\
> ...

----------


## Graine

Ben en fait ma question c'est que je partais sur l'excellent tuto adapté au X52 Pro sur Elite Dangerous.Et je voulais savoir si on pouvait le faire aussi sur DCS.

----------


## Flappie

De ce que j'en ai vu ce matin, les missions d'entraînement de DCS ne semblent pas renvoyer aux touches des joysticks (uniquement aux touches par défaut du clavier, c'est une solution de facilité).

Mais comme les missions peuvent inclure des bouts de code LUA, ça ne me parait pas insurmontable. Si j'ai un peu de temps, j'essayerai d'implémenter ça, parce que c'est une excellente idée (qui devrait être implémentée de base, certes).

----------


## papagueff

Merci à tous pour vos conseils et votre aide, je paramètre tout ça et vous envoie sous peu le rendu graphique de ces réglages.   :<_<:

----------


## papagueff

Voici quelques screens. 
tof.cx/image/L8d4z
tof.cx/image/L8rT2
tof.cx/image/L80kR
tof.cx/image/L8Mmw
tof.cx/image/L8YRZ
tof.cx/image/L8j5v

----------


## Flappie

> Voici quelques screens. https://tof.cx/image/L89dA 
> https://tof.cx/image/L8d4z 
> https://tof.cx/image/L8rT2 
> https://tof.cx/image/L80kR 
> https://tof.cx/image/L8Mmw 
> https://tof.cx/image/L89dA
> https://tof.cx/image/L8YRZ 
> https://tof.cx/image/L8j5v


Tu as mis des liens et non des vignettes, mais je ne m'explique pas qu'ils n'apparaissent pas dans ton message.

Deux questions au vu des images :

1. Quelle est la résolution native de ton écran ? Je vois que tu as choisi "1280x768" dans le jeu. Tu as vraiment un si petit écran ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, mets la bonne résolution et tu retrouveras le sourire.
2. Il semble que tu ne bénéficies pas du système d'éclairage/ombres top moumoute de la 2.5. As-tu suivi les étapes que j'ai listées plus haut, en bleu ?

----------


## Tugais

Peut-être aussi le curseur du gamma qui est un poil trop haut et qui accentue le côté "délavé" ? De mémoire le mien est aux alentours de 1.8.

Mis-à-part la gestion de l'éclairage (ça compte énormément pour le rendu final) je trouve que le reste est cohérent avec ce que l'on voit depuis la sortie de la 2.5 A prendre en compte également, le moment de la journée pendant lequel tu voles. Presque toutes les belles capures d'écrans sont faites le matin ou en fin d'après-midi/début de soirée. Là encore, la lumière est un gros élément du rendu du jeu.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'est Wags lui-même qui expliquait que le rendu était à chier autour de midi (certes, il ne l'a pas dit comme ça).

Tout de même, je ne retrouve pas les jolis effets des textures PBR sur son screen en vue externe.

----------


## Tugais

> Pour info : 
> 
> Quelqu'un s'est emporter sur Reddit.
> 
> En tous les cas je peux comprendre comment on se trompe car le mec connaît très très bien le système et la vidéo était très intéressante.


Merci pour la précision, m'étais naïvement dit que la personne à l'origine du post sur Reddit comprenait la langue de … de … hmm … de Strindberg (merci Wikipedia) et que le Youtuber avait fait part de son expérience de pilote dans ses vidéos en suédois.

--

Petit vol pépère cet après-midi en compagnie de Sig' au dessus du Nevada. D'un côté, réacclimatation au Viggen pour l'un, et poursuite de l'apprentissage du camion à bombes pour l'autre.

Un vol de deux heures sympatoches avec ambiance détendue et discussions entre les phases d'attaques ; manquait que le chauffage de mon côté pour en faire un après-midi irréprochable.

----------


## papagueff

> Tu as mis des liens et non des vignettes, mais je ne m'explique pas qu'ils n'apparaissent pas dans ton message.
> 
> Deux questions au vu des images :
> 
> 1. Quelle est la résolution native de ton écran ? Je vois que tu as choisi "1280x768" dans le jeu. Tu as vraiment un si petit écran ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, mets la bonne résolution et tu retrouveras le sourire.
> 2. Il semble que tu ne bénéficies pas du système d'éclairage/ombres top moumoute de la 2.5. As-tu suivi les étapes que j'ai listées plus haut, en bleu ?


Bonsoir Flappie,
J'ai fais exactement comme tu as dis; Le seul truc que je ne trouve pas c'est "le Defered Shading ("Ombrage différé", sur mes réglages j'ai "éclairage différé", est ce la même chose. Ceci dit avec ces réglages c'est le jour et la nuit par rapport à ce que j'avais.
Pour la résolution de mon écran, je n'ai rien choisi, ça s'est paramétré automatiquement. J'ai un écran de 19 pouces en 16/9éme, diagonale de 48,2 cm environ.

A ta question: 2. Il semble que tu ne bénéficies pas du système d'éclairage/ombres top moumoute de la 2.5.  ques aquo ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour les images faudra me donner des cours, j'ai essayé en mettant les URL comme demandé mais rien sur mon message quand je valide.
Je n'ai trouvé que cette solution d'y mettre les liens. Y avez vous accès ? D'un autre côté ça prend moins de place sur le forum.

----------


## Flappie

> Bonsoir Flappie,
> J'ai fais exactement comme tu as dis; Le seul truc que je ne trouve pas c'est "le Defered Shading ("Ombrage différé", sur mes réglages j'ai "éclairage différé", est ce la même chose. Ceci dit avec ces réglages c'est le jour et la nuit par rapport à ce que j'avais.
> Pour la résolution de mon écran, je n'ai rien choisi, ça s'est paramétré automatiquement. J'ai un écran de 19 pouces en 16/9éme, diagonale de 48,2 cm environ.
> 
> A ta question: 2. Il semble que tu ne bénéficies pas du système d'éclairage/ombres top moumoute de la 2.5.  ques aquo ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Pour les images faudra me donner des cours, j'ai essayé en mettant les URL comme demandé mais rien sur mon message quand je valide.
> Je n'ai trouvé que cette solution d'y mettre les liens. Y avez vous accès ? D'un autre côté ça prend moins de place sur le forum.


*Defered Shading = Eclairage Différé*, en voyant tes réglages en français dans le texte, je confirme que ça a été traduit ainsi. Tes réglages sont donc OK à ce niveau-là.

Tu sembles avoir un écran 19 pouces au format 16/9. A mon avis, tu peux pousser jusqu'au 1440 x 990. Essaye voir dans le panneau des options du jeu si une résolution supérieure au 1280 x 768 est disponible. Le jeu redémarrera quand tu valideras le changement par OK.

Au passage, si tu veux vraiment profiter de ta nouvelle conf, je te conseille vivement d'acheter un écran plus grand (24 pouces, 27 pouces, voire même 34 pouces au format 21/9 !).


Allez, tu nous montres la différence maintenant que c'est joli ? Pour l'import d'images, c'est pas compliqué :

1. Importe la ou les images.
2. En bas, clique sur *Codes d'intégration*.
3. Copie-colle le ou les liens nommés *Miniature de l'image (Lien raccourci) / BBCode*


Sinon, pour le super système d'éclairage que j'évoquais, c'est l'association du Defered Shading (je crois qu'il s'agit de l'éclairage indirect : le soleil illumine ton mur blanc qui illumine à son tour ton salon, par exemple), et des textures PBR qui rendent les avions si photoréalistes lorsque le soleil est bas. Voici un avant/après montrant un F-15C. Admire les reflets de la 2.5 absents de la 1.5 : https://youtu.be/QMiv-M3wFmc?t=2m32s

----------


## Aghora

On vole ce soir au fait ? Rdv toujours sur le même TS ?

----------


## Flappie

Ouaip, je propose de mettre à l'épreuve mon PC en testant la mission _Defend the Depot_ en grand nombre. Si ça tient, on n'aura pas grand chose à craindre pour ma campagne.

J'arrive sur le TS de la Loose dans 10 minutes. Si certains n'ont pas les infos de connexion, qu'ils me les demandent par MP.

----------


## papagueff

nouveaux screens.

----------


## Genchou

Ah on commence déjà ce soir ? Parce que jusqu'à maintenant j'étais pas trop dispo et tout mon matos est rangé dans une autre pièce.  ::happy2::

----------


## deadzone67

Salut les loulous  :;): 

Ça vol encore ? j'ai beau passer sur les TS habituel mais impossible de se connecter  ::'(:

----------


## Flappie

Voui, on était 9 ce soir !  ::):  Tu arrives au bon moment. Je te passe le nouveau TS pas MP.

A tous, désolé pour le plantage de ce soir, c'était dû à la mission et non à la 2.5 (pour une fois). La bonne nouvelle, c'est que le serveur -lui- a tenu bon, malgré quelques freezes un peu gênants. La prochaine fois, on pourra essayer avec une mission moins scriptée pour voir.

Comme je l'ai dit en audio, je pense pas qu'il soit prudent de commencer la campagne sur la beta (unités au sol qui disparaissent, quelques crashes, fuite mémoire...). Je vais de toute façon avoir besoin d'un peu de temps pour la concevoir.

Je peux déjà vous dire qu'il y aura* beaucoup d'attaque so*l (A-10C / Ka-50), un peu de transport, à l'occasion (Huey / Mi-8), et un peu de chasse aussi (Mirage / F-5E / FC3).




Je suis assez satisfait de la qualité des ombres au sol en "Flat".

----------


## Sigps220

> Petit vol pépère cet après-midi en compagnie de Sig' au dessus du Nevada. D'un côté, réacclimatation au Viggen pour l'un, et poursuite de l'apprentissage du camion à bombes pour l'autre.
> 
> Un vol de deux heures sympatoches avec ambiance détendue et discussions entre les phases d'attaques ; manquait que le chauffage de mon côté pour en faire un après-midi irréprochable.


Petit vol très sympa, même si j'ai clairement manqué de chance. D'autant qu'avec les pods ECM + leurres la charge utile du Viggen est très réduite, même si je pense que les leurres m'ont sauvé la mise sur un passage. 
C'est incroyable comme on se rouille vite sur un appareil et ce qu'on perd en dextérité. C'était ma deuxième fois en multi, du coup les communications audio ne sont pas encore trop maîtrisées, merci à Tugais pour sa patience  ::unsure:: 

Par contre Tugais je te confirme que le A-10C (ainsi que le Mirage) sont équipés de détecteur de départ missiles qui alertent en cas de lancement de missile (y compris IR). A la différence du RWR, le MLWS (Missiles Launch Warning System) ne détecte pas les émissions du missile mais détecte la fumée/chaleur dégagé par le missile. 
Le système n'est pas infaillible car il existe des angles morts dans le système. En outre, le système ne sait pas si le missile t'es destiné ou à un autre avion (il peut aussi détecter des missiles alliées ou des roquettes sol-sol). 

Bon par contre, le MLWS a l'ai d'être buggé avec les MANPADS depuis près de 1 an et a un taux de détection très bas surtout en A-10C Voir ici

A ce propos, je n'ai plus de fichier tacview depuis le passage en 2.5, il faut attendre une MAJ de Tacview ou il y a une manip à faire ?

----------


## partizan

@Flappie,
Defend the Depot est un nid à freeze, du moins on avait déjà le pb sur la 1.5 avec les appels aux fichier script externe pour effectuer des tâches via F10 (un peu longue la phrase sorry).
Par contre je ne me rappelle pas que le choix d'un slot freezait 30 secondes comme hier en ce qui me concerne. Ta mission a planté peu après que je me sois slotté en 2000...
Pour des tests plus concluants, à ta place je prendrai une mission toute bête sans appel à des fichiers script externes.

----------


## Flappie

> Par contre Tugais je te confirme que le A-10C (ainsi que le Mirage) sont équipés de détecteur de départ missiles qui alertent en cas de lancement de missile (y compris IR).


D'autres appareils sont dotés de ce type de détecteurs, et notamment le Mirage. (EDIT: je n'avais pas vu que tu évoquais aussi le Mirage, pardon)

C'est pourquoi je rappelle aux personnes qui ont participé à la soirée d'hier les règles en la matière :

- quand on tire un missile Air-Sol, on l'annonce d'un "_Rifle_" [_RAÏ-FEULE_]
- quand on tire un missile Air-Air, on l'annonce d'un "_Fox_" (1,2 ou 3)

Ainsi, les copains équipés de détecteurs ne feront pas flipper tout le monde en criant "_Départ missile !!!_".  :;): 





> @Flappie,
> Defend the Depot est un nid à freeze, du moins on avait déjà le pb sur la 1.5 avec les appels aux fichier script externe pour effectuer des tâches via F10 (un peu longue la phrase sorry).
> Par contre je ne me rappelle pas que le choix d'un slot freezait 30 secondes comme hier en ce qui me concerne. Ta mission a planté peu après que je me sois slotté en 2000...
> Pour des tests plus concluants, à ta place je prendrai une mission toute bête sans appel à des fichiers script externes.


Oui, c'était le but : faire subir un stress-test à mon PC avec une dizaine de joueurs autour d'une "grosse" mission scriptée. Le plantage subi était dû à l'explosion d'un des dépôts : je pensais avoir chargé la version débuggée par k4ngoo, mais ce n'était pas le cas.


Pour ce soir, je vous propose de voter entre BlueFlag et mission à nous. Comptez-vous, déjà.  ::):  Moi, je serai là.

----------


## Sigps220

> D'autres appareils sont dotés de ce type de détecteurs, et notamment le Mirage.
> 
> C'est pourquoi je rappelle aux personnes qui ont participé à la soirée d'hier les règles en la matière :
> 
> - quand on tire un missile Air-Sol, on l'annonce d'un "_Rifle_" [_RAÏ-FEULE_]
> - quand on tire un missile Air-Air, on l'annonce d'un "_Fox_" (1,2 ou 3)


Ou sinon on vole dans sa vieille Volvo  Saab et on ne s'inquiète pas car on n'a pas ce type de détecteur  ::lol::  
Par contre l'appareil est doté d'un RWR pénible qui passe son temps à émettre des sons (y compris si un AWACS est présent). Du coup, on coupe le son des alertes radar et YOLO !

Finalement voler sans RWR et MLWS c'est plus calme  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

> Ou sinon on vole dans sa vieille Volvo  Saab et on ne s'inquiète pas car on n'a pas ce type de détecteur


Si, justement : on s'inquiète quand les copains bien équipés nous alertent d'un départ missile !  ::P: 

Le RWR du Viggen a encore quelques bugs : il arrive par exemple que certains sons restent alors que le contact n'est plus dans les environs. Mais c'est vrai qu'il est très stressant (notamment quand les fréquences émises sont très aigües ou très graves) : http://www.viggentools.se/

----------


## DHP

> C'est incroyable comme on se rouille vite sur un appareil et ce qu'on perd en dextérité.


C'est clair, je suis dans le même cas !  :<_<: 





> Par contre Tugais je te confirme que le A-10C (ainsi que le Mirage) sont équipés de détecteur de départ missiles qui alertent en cas de lancement de missile (y compris IR). A la différence du RWR, le MLWS (Missiles Launch Warning System) ne détecte pas les émissions du missile mais détecte la fumée/chaleur dégagé par le missile.


Le mirage en est équipé ?  ::huh::

----------


## Flappie

Oui, ça ressemble à un rayon sur le cercle du RWR du Mirage. L'extrémité du rayon t'indique la direction de la source de l'émission, mais ça disparait très vite, alors il faut avoir le réflexe de regarder quand ça bippe.  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

> Oui, ça ressemble à un rayon sur le cercle du RWR du Mirage. L'extrémité du rayon t'indique la direction de la source de l'émission, mais ça disparait très vite, alors il faut avoir le réflexe de regarder quand ça bippe.


Sur le A10C, l'alerte s'affiche 10 sec après la dernière détection, je ne suis pas certains qu'il y ait cette temporisation sur le Mirage. Du coup, comme le système ne détecte que la poussée des missiles, ils ne sont plus vus quand ils ont épuisé leur carburant, alors qu'ils continuent leur trajectoire.




> Le mirage en est équipé ?


Le Mirage de DCS oui, sous l'intitulé D2M. A priori les "vrais" 2000C n'en sont pas équipés, seules les versions d'attaque au sol le sont. Mais le système serait "adaptable" également sur les -C.

----------


## partizan

@DHP, le détecteur D²M est dispo si ton emport comprends les Magic et que tu actives les switchs qui vont bien sur M (banquette des contre-mesures) (Serval "RWR" et D²M). 

Dans le manuel du mirage tu as les angles de détection et la visualisation du capteur (dans le cercle rouge) > dispo ici à la page 198
Et p199 tu as la représentation du départ missile sur le serval (c'est toujours très furtif, avec l'alerte sonore tu prends vite l'habitude de jeter un rapide coup d'oeil au serval).

Démonstration picturale ici

----------


## DHP

Merci messieurs pour les infos ! très intéressant !

Perso je crois me souvenir avoir vu une seule fois la ligne sur le RWR. Apparemment c'est plus une défense contre du Sol-Air étant donné que ça pointe surtout vers le bas.

Edit: Au passage je n'avais pas vu ce manuel alors merci car en faite la version de Chuck est tout de même plus simplifié et du coup j'avais loupé des nuances sur certains points.

----------


## DHP

Il me semble que certains utilises les Thrustmasters MFCD.  :;): 

https://imgur.com/a/EiQLh



Plus d'info : https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...it_details_in/

----------


## Sigps220

Pas bête du tout, j'ai récupéré des MFCD Cougar un peu par hasard. Je dois bien avouer que j'étais moyennement convaincu par la chose car sans écran au milieu ça fait vraiment "plastique moche", d'autant qu'il faut plutôt voler en A10 ou Harrier pour l'utiliser pleinement / en avoir l'utilité. 

Du coup, j'avais regarder pour voir le prix de mini-écrans, mais ça revient vite très cher, car l'idéal c'est deux mini écrans avec carte graphique intégrée (il n'y a pas tant de sortie que cela sur une CG). Outre le prix, je n'avais pas trouvé d'écran vraiment à la taille. Du coup, ne restait que la possibilité de mettre un seul écran et de lier les deux MFCD comme dans le lien. 

Reste ensuite à trouver la place pour mettre l'écran supplémentaire et investir environ une centaine d'euros dans l'affaire (soit doubler le prix des MFCD). Pour moi avec ce montage on arrive quasiment au seuil de la construction d'un cockpit de simulateur, et donc de dédier un espace "en dur" à la simulation.

----------


## DHP

Le mec sur reddit indique que les écrans fonctionnent très bien pour afficher les écrans que l’on peut retrouver sur d’autre cockpit que l’A-10C et le Harrier (sans la fonction des touches je suppose) F-5, KA-50, les FC3. Disons que oui c’est la limite de se créer un cockpit mais ça semble être une des solutions les plus simples pour avoir des écran en plus qui affiche de nouvelles informations sans allez dans la fabrication de cockpit + touche et switch physique.

----------


## papagueff

> Salut les loulous 
> 
> Ça vol encore ? j'ai beau passer sur les TS habituel mais impossible de se connecter


Tiens, salut Dead, faudra que tu m’appelles car ton numéro de tél s'est effacé de mon portable et je n'ai plus les moyens de te joindre. Merci,à plus.

----------


## Bacab

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui mes supports de joy/thottle VirPil et... c'est la déception

Mon bureau n'aime visiblement pas du tout tout ce poids vers l'avant et les vibrations quand le manche revient au centre le font vibrer dans tous les sens. Comme je tiens plus à mon bureau et à ce qu'il y a dessus qu'à ce confort en plus, j'ai décidé de ne pas les utiliser. Dommage  ::sad::

----------


## DHP

Je te donne mon adresse alors !  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

:Emo: 
Tu n'envisages pas de fixer ton bureau au mur ?

----------


## Bacab

> Tu n'envisages pas de fixer ton bureau au mur ?


Plutôt de changer de bureau pour être honnête !

----------


## Graine

Tiens les missions d'entrainement sont plus dispo en VR.
Bon de toute façon je crois que je vais rester  sans vr jusqu'a ce que je maitrise la bête.

----------


## Aghora

Une question pour les pilotes chevronnés du Ka-50 : vous l'utilisez souvent le viseur du casque ? 
Perso je trouve pas pratique : on doit passer en mode observation pour la souris (au lieu du mode cockpit) puis lâcher le stick pour regarder le point d'intérêt avec le viseur en utilisant la souris. Quand on est "stable" ça va, mais dans l'urgence quand on doit vite cibler qqch (un BMP qui nous cible, un SAM, une passe canon rapide), c'est pas pratique du tout, voire à proscrire !
Du coup pour ceux qui l'utilisent vous faites comment ? Vous avez un Track IR c'est ça ?

Sinon, toujours pour le Ka-50, j'ai trouvé cette astuce sur "check-six" à faire pour se préparer à faire un point de repli. Pareil, à ne pas faire dans l'urgence (ou faut être très efficace, avec TrackIR j'imagine).




> Tu peux aller directement vers ta cible via la fonction "DL ingress" comme le souligne Flaps, le truc interéssant avec le mode target point du PVI est de définir rapidement un point de mouvement ce qui peut très utile pour le repli.
> 
> Je te donne ma méthode pour limiter au maxi la charge de pilotage après t'en fais ce que t'en veux.
> 
> 1°/ Vérifier Laser activé, locker la cible au SHKVAL et la rentrer dans l'ABRIS.
> 
> 2°/ En considérant la position actuelle comme point de repli, tourner le selecteur de mode PVI-800 sur "Edit", s'assurer que le switch de selection de source du PVI-800 est sur Update (position de l'hélico) appuyer sur la touche TP puis sur le N° que l'on veut attribuer au TP enfin appuyer sur la touche de décageage du SHKVAL (la même que pour passer le SHKVAL en mode recherche). Valider les coordonnées relevées avec la touche "Enter" du PVI-800. Basculer le selecteur de mode du PVI-800 sur "Oper".
> 
> 2Bis°/ En considérant un point observé au SHKVAL comme point de repli, tourner le selecteur de mode PVI-800 sur "Edit", s'assurer que le switch de selection de source du PVI-800 est sur INU (position locker au SHKVAL) appuyer sur la touche TP puis sur le N° que l'on veut attribuer au TP enfin appuyer sur la touche de décageage du SHKVAL (la même que pour passer le SHKVAL en mode recherche). Valider les coordonnées relevées avec la touche "Enter" du PVI-800. Basculer le selecteur de mode du PVI-800 sur "Oper".
> ...


Si ça a déjà été posté désolé.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Une question pour les pilotes chevronnés du Ka-50 : vous l'utilisez souvent le viseur du casque ? 
> Perso je trouve pas pratique : on doit passer en mode observation pour la souris (au lieu du mode cockpit) puis lâcher le stick pour regarder le point d'intérêt avec le viseur en utilisant la souris. Quand on est "stable" ça va, mais dans l'urgence quand on doit vite cibler qqch (un BMP qui nous cible, un SAM, une passe canon rapide), c'est pas pratique du tout, voire à proscrire !
> Du coup pour ceux qui l'utilisent vous faites comment ? Vous avez un Track IR c'est ça ?


Très utile le viseur de casque quand on a un track IR ou associé car c'est parfois plus rapide de viser la cible de cette facon et d'appuyer sur "O" pour mettre le skhval dessus que de le déplacer manuellement, en plus avec  le viseur, le skhval et auto-turn on peux faire tourner l'appareil sans utiliser le palonnier (sur mon warthog j'ai mis l'equivalent de la touche "O" sur un switch qui peux rester en position enfoncé).

----------


## Flappie

Personnellement, j'ai beau avoir un Track-IR, je ne me suis toujours pas habitué à l'utilisation de la lunette. Dans la plupart des cas, j'utilise le chapeau chinois pour déplacer le réticule du Shkval.

En fait, quand je veux utiliser la lunette, c'est que je scanne mon environnement sans savoir ce qui m'attend. Ainsi, tandis que je scrute l'horizon d'un oeil, je regarde ce que vois le Shkval de l'autre oeil... et je louche. Après 30 secondes, j'ai un bon mal de tête et je range aussitôt la lunette.

----------


## Katyerina

Bien le bonjour/bonsoir ici !
Désolée de me glisser entre vos discutions, mais j'aimerais en savoir un peu plus sur ce grand monde qu'est la simulation militaire aérienne.
J'ai fais quelques recherches, noté quelques noms, mais j'aimerais avoir le point de vue directement de la communauté même.

Ma (très) petite expérience de pilotage (et encore, c'était très arcade) date de mes heures passées à roleplay sur ArmA II.

Plusieurs noms me sont passés devant au fil de mes lectures : IL-2, Wings of Prey, Falcon, DCS...
Je ne sais pas trop quoi regarder en premier. Je suis un peu perdue dans tout ce petit monde. Une âme charitable pour l'aiguiller dans tout ça ?

Merci à vous, et encore désolée si je fais un peu "tâche" ici.

----------


## Aghora

Salut !

Eh bien pour commencer, quelle époque te plairait le plus ? WWI, WWII, Moderne ?

Ensuite, les simulations dont tu parles sont un peu plus exigeantes que Arma II. Perso, j'ai encore beaucoup de mal à piloter le Ka-50 et le A10C qui a une avionique très complète.
Enfin, si tu veux t'investir, il te faudra du matériel de qualitay : un joystic HOTAS si possible. Bien sûr sans HOTAS tu peux t'en sortir mais, c'est quand même pratique d'avoir pas mal de boutons et une manette des gaz.

----------


## Katyerina

Merci pour ta réponse  ::): 
Pour l'époque, autant WWI ne m'intéresse pas des masses, et concernant le WWII et le moderne, les deux époques me plaisent, même si j'ai un faible un peu plus prononcé pour le moderne.
Concernant le matériel, j'ai réussi à dégoter un ensemble HOTAS T16.000M FCS pour vraiment pas cher, donc j'ai ce qu'il faut  ::):  (enfin, je crois..)

La difficulté ne me fait pas peur, loin de là, j'ai tendance à être plutôt académique et investie. Mais j'aimerais quand même commencer par quelque chose de plutôt "simple".

----------


## Aghora

DCS a l'avantage de fournir gratuitement un appareil d'attaque au sol. Par contre il est un peu lourdaud.
C'est le SU-25T.

Tu pourrais peut-être commencer par celui-là...

----------


## Flappie

> Bien le bonjour/bonsoir ici !
> Désolée de me glisser entre vos discutions, mais j'aimerais en savoir un peu plus sur ce grand monde qu'est la simulation militaire aérienne.
> J'ai fais quelques recherches, noté quelques noms, mais j'aimerais avoir le point de vue directement de la communauté même.
> 
> Ma (très) petite expérience de pilotage (et encore, c'était très arcade) date de mes heures passées à roleplay sur ArmA II.
> 
> Plusieurs noms me sont passés devant au fil de mes lectures : IL-2, Wings of Prey, Falcon, DCS...
> Je ne sais pas trop quoi regarder en premier. Je suis un peu perdue dans tout ce petit monde. Une âme charitable pour l'aiguiller dans tout ça ?
> 
> Merci à vous, et encore désolée si je fais un peu "tâche" ici.


Bienvenue parmi nous !  ::): 

Tu ne fais pas tâche. Ca fait toujours plaisir de voir de nouvelles têtes ici, et ce n'est pas rare, détrompe-toi. Aaaaaah, mes heures de vol à bord du Su-25 d'ArmA II en mode Arsenal, avec Massive Attack en fond sonore... c'était presque hier (9 ans déjà !).

La simu de vol de combat ne date pas d'hier. Elle est divisée en trois grandes catégories :
- ceux consacrés à la première guerre mondiale, qui restent plutôt rares (on peut assimiler les combats aériens de l'époque aux nobles combats de chevaliers du moyen-âge) : _Rise of Flight_, et... c'est tout.
- ceux consacrés aux "warbirds" de la seconde guerre mondiale, qui restent sans doute les plus populaires (on peut en dire autant de tous les jeux vidéo basés sur cette période) : _série des IL-2, Wings of Prey, War Thunder..._
- ceux consacrés à l'aviation militaire moderne (remplacement des hélices par des moteur à réaction, et arrivée des hélicoptères) : _Falcon 4.0, DCS, Strike Fighters..._

La bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'après une longue et morne période, ce genre a de nouveau le vent en poupe. Certains simus sont partiellement gratuits, ce qui permet d'essayer sans payer un rond... ou presque. Car pour profiter comme il faut du voyage, il vaut mieux être équipé(e) d'un joystick, pour commencer.

DCS propose une carte (le Caucase) et deux appareils gratuits (un warbird rendu à la vie civile, et un avion d'attaque au sol russe contemporain).

Rise of Flight propose une carte et deux appareils gratuits, si ma mémoire est bonne.

Falcon 4.0, même associé au chouette mod Falcon BMS, est -à mon avis- un peu âpre pour commencer.


Comme le dit Aghora, il faut déjà que tu décides quelle période t'intéresse le plus.


*EDIT:* je peux te coacher en Su-25T sur DCS si tu veux. Par contre, la version de DCS à laquelle nous jouons (actuellement en beta) est très gourmande. Quelle est la conf de ton PC ?

*EDIT2:* le T16000M est très bien pour débuter, et en plus tu as déjà un HOTAS !  ::): 

*EDIT3:* Falcon 4.0 est de nouveau trouvable dans le commerce.

----------


## Aghora

Ah oui ça c'est une bonne question.

Les simus mentionnées sont un peu plus gourmandes que ARMA II.

Et puis tant que c'est pas encore stable, est il judicieux de conseiller à un nouveau venu (enfin une nouvelle) de jouer à DCS même si il est gratos ? Remarque qu'elle ne risque pas grand chose non plus...

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, le modérateur et testeur de longue date SiThSpAwN vient d'être officiellement embauché par Eagle Dynamics. Il répondra désormais au nom de NineLine.


@Aghora : Personnellement, je ne vole quasiment plus que sur DCS, donc je peux difficilement proposer mes services sur un autre simu. Et puis Katyerina semble plus intéressée par les jets, et je doute que Falcon soit une entrée en matière "douce" tant ce simu est âpre (mais complet, je sais).

----------


## Katyerina

Merci à tous pour vos réponses :D
Concernant mon PC, j'ai une assez bonne config' (i7 récent, même si je n'ai plus le modèle exact en tête, 16Go en RAM, et une 1060 qui s'occupe de toute ma partie graphique), j'espère qu'elle suffira..

----------


## Flappie

Impec' !  ::):  Tu n'as plus qu'à télécharger DCS 2.5.  ::w00t::  (pour te dire, ça tourne bien chez moi avec un vieil i5, 16 Go de RAM et une GTX 980)

On te conseillera pour les réglages des options graphiques parce que tu ne pourras malgré tout pas jouer à fond (il faut une 1080 Ti pour ça).

Pour ton premier vol en Su-25T, je te recommande de te faire accompagner en multi car c'est un gros lourdaud dont on ne saisit pas forcément tout de suite les atouts. Je suis dispo tous les soirs à partir de 21h, et je serai aussi un peu dispo ce weekend.

----------


## Katyerina

Dès que je me trouve un peu de temps, je m'occupe de télécharger tout ça !
Avez-vous peut être quelques documents à lire en attendant ? (mon boulot me prend beaucoup de temps en ce moment, mais j'ai toujours le temps de bouquiner)
Le manuel du SU-25T ?

Encore merci à tous !

----------


## Tugais

> Tiens, le modérateur et testeur de longue date SiThSpAwN vient d'être officiellement embauché par Eagle Dynamics. Il répondra désormais au nom de NineLine.


J'imagine déjà les réactions sur Hoggit ou C6  :Cryb: 




> Dès que je me trouve un peu de temps, je m'occupe de télécharger tout ça !
> Avez-vous peut être quelques documents à lire en attendant ? (mon boulot me prend beaucoup de temps en ce moment, mais j'ai toujours le temps de bouquiner)
> Le manuel du SU-25T ?
> 
> Encore merci à tous !


Bienvenue dans la communauté !

Si tu souhaites te plonger dans la lecture du Su-25T tu peux commencer par ici ; il s'agit du manuel DCS du Su-25 qui est un poil plus rustique que sa version T mais qui partage l'essentiel de ses caractéristiques de vol et de ses instruments. Pour les spécificités de la version T, il y a la documentation réalisée par l'EVAC. Bonne lecture))

----------


## partizan

Salut Kat! Et welcome. Attention car le d/l de la 2.5 de DCS prend du temps... beaucoup de temps... mieux vaut lancer ca la nuit et oublier...

----------


## Flappie

> Avez-vous peut être quelques documents à lire en attendant ? (mon boulot me prend beaucoup de temps en ce moment, mais j'ai toujours le temps de bouquiner)


En introduction des manuels que Tugais t'a indiqués, je te propose de lire notre wiki (lien dans ma signature). Tu y trouveras un article dédié au Su-25T.

----------


## Bacab

Falcon n'est plus gratuit: il est achetable sur Steam ou Good Old Games. D'ailleurs BMS est plus sévère à ce sujet depuis que Falcon 4 est disponible aisément au téléchargement légal.

----------


## Flappie

Ah, très bien.  ::):  Je ne pensais pas que ce serait faisable (en général, après des années de léthargie, il y a souvent des questions de droits éparpillés aux quatre coins du monde). Dans ce cas, j'édite mon message.

----------


## Sigps220

> Dès que je me trouve un peu de temps, je m'occupe de télécharger tout ça !
> Avez-vous peut être quelques documents à lire en attendant ? (mon boulot me prend beaucoup de temps en ce moment, mais j'ai toujours le temps de bouquiner)
> Le manuel du SU-25T ?
> 
> Encore merci à tous !


J'ai l'impression d'écrire le même paragraphe tous les mois (mais c'est super positif d'avoir des nouveaux venus dans la communauté). Il faudrait peut être intégré dans le wiki de la BAF une page/paragraphe sur les appareils pour les nouveaux entrants. 

Le SU-25T est très particulier. Il est très lent et très lourd et très "russe". Personnellement je n'ai jamais réussi à maitriser cet appareil et je suis vite passer à autre chose. 
Pour débuter, je pense qu'il est préférable de prendre un appareil technologiquement simple. Ils ont le mérite d'avoir moins de système complexe à maîtriser et on peut donc arriver rapidement à des résultats. C'est plus encourageant pour persévérer et mieux maitriser son appareil, voir aller vers un appareil plus complexe. 
Remarque complémentaire, il est préférable de ne pas trop se disperser et de se concentrer sur un seul appareil (éventuellement un second une fois que les bases sont maitrisés). Après cela dépend de ton temps de vol, mais il faut voler régulièrement avec son appareil au risque de se "rouiller". 

Pour les documents, je recommande les guides de Chuck si tu lis l'anglais (pas besoins d'être bilingue). Il s'agit de guides qui illustrent les principales fonction de l'appareil. Utile pour savoir ce que peut faire l'appareil qu'on souhaite acheter et si on accroche à celui-ci. 

Mes conseils d'appareils pour débuter : 
- Le SU-25T, il a l'immense avantage d'être gratuit et d'avoir une grande variété d'armement. Inconvénient, il n'est pas très maniable, n'a pas véritablement de HUD (edit : il a un vrai HUD). Je ne connais pas trop l'appareil, je laisse donc les autres compléter. 
- Le Mirage 2000 : Mise à part l'INS qui est un peu complexe à initialiser l'appareil est plutôt simple dans son avionique (au début commencer avec le moteur tournant). Typé chasse, ce qui n'est pas le point fort de DCS, mais aussi utilisable pour des missions d'attaque au sol. Pour moi, un bon avion pour débuter, l'appareil est sympa a piloter et assez polyvalent. 
- Le Viggen : Navigation très simple grâce à son radar Air-Sol, une diversité d'armement appréciable mais une doctrine d'attaque très spécifique (attaque éclair en une passe). Le fait de voler à 100 m du sol à 900 km/h est très grisant surtout avec le HUD en mode Star Wars. A noter, l'auto-throttle qui gère seul la vitesse à l'atterrissage, parfait pour éviter un crash au retour de sa mission (chose frustrante par excellence). Pas mal pour débuter également, j'ai repris goût à DCS après une longue période d'arrêt avec cet appareil.
- Le F5 : Le chasseur léger par excellence, sauf qu'il est préférable de l'utiliser comme avion d'attaque au sol (il ne fait pas vraiment le poids face aux autres chasseurs présent dans DCS). Je n'ai pas le module, mais l'appareil semble agréable à piloter avec une diversité d'emport appréciable. 

Les A-10C et Harrier sont des appareils complexes au niveau de leur systèmes d'armes (+ complexe à piloter pour le Harrier), le risque c'est de se décourager à cause de la courbe d'apprentissage importante sur ces appareils. Je mettrais le Mig 21 dans cette catégorie également : 50 switch à actionner pour démarrer, un radar capricieux, pas de HUD (ou si peu) et un comportement à basse vitesse vicieux. 

Je ne recommande pas les appareils FC3 (F15, Mig 29, SU-27/33), car ils sont plus arcades et n'ont pas de cockpit cliquable. Inconvénient, ce sont des chasseurs, ce qui n'est pas la point fort de DCS (le SU-33 étant l'appareil le plus polyvalent).
Edit : Mon opinion sur les appareils FC3 est peut être trop tranché et négative. Ils sont parfaitement jouable pour un débutant qui voudrait se familiariser avec le vol d'un chasseur moderne sans être assommé par les multiples systèmes qui sont simplifiés pour ces appareils. Ils pourraient constituer une bonne transition vers les chasseurs existant (M2000) ou futurs (F/A-18, F14) plus pointus.

Je ne recommande pas les trainers C101 et Hawk, les avis que j'ai lu sont très mitigés. Le C101 est très mal fini, voir pas fini du tout et ne le sera probablement jamais, en outre ils ont une utilité opérationnelle limitée.


Et concernant tes graphismes tu peux quasiment tout mettre à fond, j'ai à peut près la même config et je suis quasiment au max (mais j'ai une résolution par trop importante). Si besoins, je te mettrais une capture d'écran de mes paramètres.

----------


## Flappie

> - Le SU-25T [...] n'a pas véritablement de HUD.


What ?  ::blink:: 

Tu dois confondre avec son grand frère, le Su-25 "A".

----------


## Genchou

D'autant que s'il parle du Su-25A, le passage sur la maniabilité ne tient pas beaucoup. Et même pour le 25T, on le trouve pas maniable parce qu'il est d'usage de le charger ras-la-gueule, alors qu'avec un emport de seulement 12 Vikhrs il peut déjà faire sacrément mal en bougeant bien.

Edit: Pour débuter moi je recommande :

- SU-25T : versatile, rigolo, simple à prendre en main (merci l'avionique simplifiée), russe, *gratuit*
- A-10C et/ou Ka-50 : plus complexes, mais plus de choses à apprendre et à maîtriser en perspective, rôle Air-Sol qui marche mieux dans DCS, valeurs sûres.

Plus marginalement je recommanderais aussi le Huey et le Mi-8, parce que ce sont des merveilles.

----------


## Tugais

> […]Je ne recommande pas les appareils FC3 (F15, Mig 29, SU-27/33), car ils sont plus arcades et n'ont pas de cockpit cliquable.


Je ne partage pas ce point de vue, pas totalement tout du moins. Certes les pits ne sont pas cliquables et les systèmes d'armement sont fortement automatisés mais pour autant, tous les appareils excepté le MiG-29 possèdent un modèle de vol de type PFM (ce qui se fait de mieux au sein de DCS). Hors, le propre d'une simulation de vol est d'apprendre à voler.

Cela permet de se concentrer sur les véritables bases de la sim' en apprenant à évoluer au sol - bien que les opérations aéroportuaires soient limitées pour le moment sur DCS, et dans un espace aérien, seul ou en formation avec des ailiers. Cerise sur le gâteau, cela permet aussi de s'entraîner correctement au ravitaillement en vol - ça fait déjà un joli programme pour commencer un cursus.

Je trouve que c'est une excellente porte d'entrée dans le monde de DCS et à très faible coût. Si l'on accroche à l'envrionnement et que l'on trouve les bonnes personnes avec qui voler, je ne doute pas un instant que l'on passe à un module un peu plus exigeant par la suite.

----------


## Flappie

Au passage, j'ai trouvé un mod qui permet de résoudre le problème du HUD opaque du Su-25T : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=202031 (en bas du fil)

En attendant un fix officiel, bien sûr.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

D'accord avec Tugais, perso j'ai commencé par :

- SU-25T pour tâter de la bête (gratos...)
- FC3 pour le F-15C et voir un peu autre chose que du Mud. Il y a aussi le SU-25 tout court, qui est intéressant pour voir autre chose de la bête, et le A-10a pour tâter le terrain sur le A-10C
- KA-50 ensuite en hélico. J'adore cette bestiole, hyper polyvalente.
- F5-E parceque je suis fan de cet avion (Mais peu volé dessus encore)
- M-2000C parceque vala koua, M-2000 !
- L-39 pour m'entraîner aux manoeuvres de base tranquillou

Le L-39 en tant que trainer est vraiment bien. C'est grâce à lui que j'arrive à me poser sans manger la tour maintenant. En plus il a un double pit, ça peut être pas mal pour l'apprentissage.

Et on peut qd même bien s'amuser avec la version d'attaque au sol (Bourré de canon, il dépote pas mal  ::):  )

----------


## Sigps220

> What ? 
> 
> Tu dois confondre avec son grand frère, le Su-25 "A".


Effectivement, je me suis bien planté, j'édite mon message. 




> Je ne partage pas ce point de vue, pas totalement tout du moins. Certes les pits ne sont pas cliquables et les systèmes d'armement sont fortement automatisés mais pour autant, tous les appareils excepté le MiG-29 possèdent un modèle de vol de type PFM (ce qui se fait de mieux au sein de DCS). Hors, le propre d'une simulation de vol est d'apprendre à voler.
> 
> Cela permet de se concentrer sur les véritables bases de la sim' en apprenant à évoluer au sol - bien que les opérations aéroportuaires soient limitées pour le moment sur DCS, et dans un espace aérien, seul ou en formation avec des ailiers. Cerise sur le gâteau, cela permet aussi de s'entraîner correctement au ravitaillement en vol - ça fait déjà un joli programme pour commencer un cursus.
> 
> Je trouve que c'est une excellente porte d'entrée dans le monde de DCS et à très faible coût. Si l'on accroche à l'envrionnement et que l'on trouve les bonnes personnes avec qui voler, je ne doute pas un instant que l'on passe à un module un peu plus exigeant par la suite.


A mon sens, le problème des appareils FC3 c'est qu'il s'agit principalement d'appareil de supériorité aérienne (seul le SU-33 est polyvalent). Or la supériorité aérienne n'est clairement pas le point fort de DCS. 

Ce paragraphe dans mon post est purement personnel. Je n'ai pas la parole divine et mon jugement est peut être un peu biaisé par mon souvenir de ces appareils dans Lock-on, d'autant que je n'ai pas ce module donc difficile pour moi de voir les évolutions. 
L'autre point c'est que je suis un peu réticent à conseiller aux débutants un appareil "vieillissant" qui n'est pas le plus joli de DCS et donc l'absence de cockpit cliquable impose de mémoriser plus de combinaisons de touches.

Edit : Je n'ai pas abordé les hélicos parce que j'y connais rien et que cela ne semblait pas le thème de prédilection de Katyerina

----------


## Tugais

> Le L-39 en tant que trainer est vraiment bien. C'est grâce à lui que j'arrive à me poser sans manger la tour maintenant. En plus il a un double pit, ça peut être pas mal pour l'apprentissage.
> 
> Et on peut qd même bien s'amuser avec la version d'attaque au sol (Bourré de canon, il dépote pas mal  )


D'ailleurs as-tu eu l'occasion d'essayer le vol à deux dans le L-39 ? J'ai souvent hésité à le prendre pour faire le "touriste" au dessus des différentes cartes, mais ce qui m'intéresserais le plus est bien évidemment le vol à deux avec un coach qui pourrait parfaire ma formation. Le type à l'arrière peut prendre les commandes de l'appareil ? Comment ça se passe ?





> Effectivement, je me suis bien planté, j'édite mon message. 
> 
> A mon sens, le problème des appareils FC3 c'est qu'il s'agit principalement d'appareil de supériorité aérienne (seul le SU-33 est polyvalent). Or la supériorité aérienne n'est clairement pas le point fort de DCS. 
> 
> Ce paragraphe dans mon post est purement personnel. Je n'ai pas la parole divine et mon jugement est peut être un peu biaisé par mon souvenir de ces appareils dans Lock-on, d'autant que je n'ai pas ce module donc difficile pour moi de voir les évolutions. 
> L'autre point c'est que je suis un peu réticent à conseiller aux débutants un appareil "vieillissant" qui n'est pas le plus joli de DCS et donc l'absence de cockpit cliquable impose de mémoriser plus de combinaisons de touches.


Aucun malaise pour donner ton avis, je l'ai pris tel quel d'ailleurs, l'avis d'un membre de la communauté DCS ; on a tous notre propre façon de voir le jeu de toute façon.

Pour ce qui est du "vieillissant", ED a au fil des ans remis au goût du jour tous les modèles des appareils FC3, on est très loin de ce qu'étaient les appareils sur Lock-On. Même le MiG-29 qui attend son modèle de vol PFM cette année a déjà eu le droit à son remodelage, tiens v'là donc une capture d'écran que j'avais déjà posté ici-même. Il es tout beau, tout propre et bien lisse en plus d'être photogénique (ce qui est carrément un plus dans mes critères  ::unsure:: )

----------


## Jokletox

> Pour les documents, je recommande les guides de Chuck si tu lis l'anglais (pas besoins d'être bilingue). Il s'agit de guides qui illustrent les principales fonction de l'appareil. Utile pour savoir ce que peut faire l'appareil qu'on souhaite acheter et si on accroche à celui-ci.


A noter que les docs de certains appareils ont été traduits (Su-25T, P51, les avions de FC3 pour ceux que j'ai, et le KA-50 par la communauté) et dispo dans le répertoire _[Dossier_d'intallation_de_DCS]\Mods\aircraft\[Nom_de_l'avion]\Doc_

----------


## Katyerina

Bonjour ici !
J'ai commencé à zieuter le manuel du SU-25T, ainsi que la page du Wiki Boulet, et c'est vraiment passionnant, j'ai hâte d'avoir un peu plus de temps libre pour m'occuper de ça ! (En ce moment, on a un pic d'activité dans le coin, et étant ATC, je passe pas mal de temps au boulot...)
Pour les hélicoptères, à vrai dire je n'y ai jamais vraiment songé, mais ça peut être sympa. Mais je pense que pour l'instant, je dois me focaliser sur la brique russe qu'est le SU-25T  ::):

----------


## Flappie

ATC, comme dans _Air Traffic Controller_ ?  ::w00t::

----------


## Vaught

A Temps Complet  ::ninja::

----------


## Katyerina

Exact Flappie !
(EDIT: Bon, je triche à moitié, chuis encore en formation  ::(:  )

----------


## Flappie

N'empêche, la classe !  :Clap:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> D'ailleurs as-tu eu l'occasion d'essayer le vol à deux dans le L-39 ? J'ai souvent hésité à le prendre pour faire le "touriste" au dessus des différentes cartes, mais ce qui m'intéresserais le plus est bien évidemment le vol à deux avec un coach qui pourrait parfaire ma formation. Le type à l'arrière peut prendre les commandes de l'appareil ? Comment ça se passe ?


J'ai jamais eu l'occasion de tester DCS en multi, mais des retour que j'ai vu que le forum officiel, ça marche plutôt pas mal. Et les commandes à l'arrière sont pleinement opérationnelle, comme dans le vrai.

Pour le fun une fois j'ai piloté depuis l'arrière d'ailleurs.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour le fun une fois j'ai piloté depuis l'arrière d'ailleurs.


On voit quelque chose depuis la place arrière pour se poser sans se croûter ?  ::ninja::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai jamais dit que j'avais réussi à me poser  ::lol::

----------


## Aghora

> Bonjour ici !
> J'ai commencé à zieuter le manuel du SU-25T, ainsi que la page du Wiki Boulet, et c'est vraiment passionnant, j'ai hâte d'avoir un peu plus de temps libre pour m'occuper de ça ! (En ce moment, on a un pic d'activité dans le coin, et étant ATC, je passe pas mal de temps au boulot...)
> Pour les hélicoptères, à vrai dire je n'y ai jamais vraiment songé, mais ça peut être sympa. Mais je pense que pour l'instant, je dois me focaliser sur la brique russe qu'est le SU-25T


Ah ben voilà, tu feras la tour de contrôle  ::lol::  !

Tu te formes où ? A l'ICNA ? A l'armée ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah bin vala, on a quelqu'un qui pourra utiliser lotac  ::): 
https://www.lotatc.com

----------


## Aghora

> J'ai jamais dit que j'avais réussi à me poser


T'es l'amiral Benson ! T'as jamais atterri avec ton avion !

----------


## k4ngoo

Pour Tugais et les autres pilotes de A10 qui rêvent de pouvoir créer des waypoints à la demande :

----------


## Genchou

Est-ce qu'on vole ce soir ?  ::):

----------


## Tugais

> Pour Tugais et les autres pilotes de A10 qui rêvent de pouvoir créer des waypoints à la demande :
> [...]


Merci beaucoup pour le partage, j'avais justement partagé cette vidéo accompagnée de sa suite il y a une dizaine de jours suite à un passage sur le serveur BlueFlag. Il me reste encore à mettre tout ça en pratique, mes premiers essais ont été infructueux et je n'ai volé que 4 heures la semaine dernière, pas le temps de me pencher sur cette partie du programme.




> Est-ce qu'on vole ce soir ?


Le Lundi c'est soirée BlueFlag nan ? Enfin, c'est ce que j'avais cru comprendre de nos derniers échanges. En tous les cas, je serai dispo ce soir et demain.

----------


## Genchou

Le lundi c'était pas le soir décidé pour la campagne Canard ? Ou alors j'ai mal compris.

----------


## Flappie

Peu importe, tant qu'on vole !  ::): 

Le problème pour BlueFlag, c'est que je suis coincé chez les rouges. Mais s'il y a des canards prêts à m'y rejoindre (en Ka-50 par exemple), ça me va !

Dites chacun ce que vous voulez faire ce soir, et on avisera.

@Genchou : si, ma campagne se déroulera les lundis soirs, mais ce n'est pas encore pour tout de suite.

----------


## Genchou

> Peu importe, tant qu'on vole ! 
> 
> Le problème pour BlueFlag, c'est que je suis coincé chez les rouges. Mais s'il y a des canards prêts à m'y rejoindre (en Ka-50 par exemple), ça me va !
> 
> Dites chacun ce que vous voulez faire ce soir, et on avisera.
> 
> @Genchou : si, ma campagne se déroulera les lundis soirs, mais ce n'est pas encore pour tout de suite.


Oki doki ! Je ne suis le topic que d'un oeil ces temps-ci donc je n'étais pas entièrement au jus.  ::happy2::  On peut essayer un binôme Ka-50 ce soir, ça te dit ? Pour rejoindre blueflag, il faut toujours aller s'inscrire sur le site etc ?

----------


## Flappie

Ça marche !  ::): 

De mémoire, pas besoin de t'inscrire sur le site (c'est uniquement si tu veux accéder au forum de ton camp pour causer stratégie).

Connecte-toi simplement au serveur ce soir, affiche le menu de discussion (Shift+Tab) et tape "red". Ensuite seulement, tu pourras choisir un slot rouge parmi les bases rouges (il faut regarder la carte du site web avant).

----------


## Genchou

Parfait ! Rdv 21h ?

Edit: je suis en train de regarder la map stratégique, c'est la merde chez les rouges.  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Ouaip !  ::):

----------


## k4ngoo

> Dites chacun ce que vous voulez faire ce soir, et on avisera.


Dispo pour un BlueFlag. En A10, ou Huey si l'attaque au sol est déjà bien staffée.

D'ailleurs, j'ai découvert ce PDF qui donne pas mal d'info, même s'il n'est plus très à jour. Par exemple: 
- il est possible de détruire des dépots de carburant sur les bases pour empêcher des avions de décoller
- les munitions SEAD sont interdites (peut-être la cause des ré-armements problématiques)

Bref, à ce soir !

----------


## Flappie

Wabon, les missiles SEAD sont été interdits ? Je pensais que le PDF n'avait pas été mis à jour depuis le round 9 (à l'époque, on pouvait tirer des Kh-25MPU, de mémoire). Je comprends mieux ce qui m'est arrivé la dernière fois. Merci pour l'info.  :;): 

Effectivement, il n'est malgré tout pas à jour puisque les Harrier et Viggen n'y figurent pas, alors qu'ils sont disponibles sur de nouvelles bases-FARP en rase campagne.

----------


## papagueff

je sais pas ce que je fais mais à ce soir quand même.    ::rolleyes::

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Bon messieurs, 
Etant gamin les simus d'avion me passionnaient mais je me suis tourné vers des sujets plus en chair une fois la puberté arrivée. Allez savoir, mais voir des vidéos d'avion sur YT me rendent plein de nostalgie et du coup...bah j'ai installé DCS, principalement parce qu'il propose de base le TF51.

Mais aimant les avions modernes, j'ai bien envie de me pencher sur le F15, le F18 ou le Mirage, si par bonheur il est trouvable. Il y a des add-ons à conseiller ou à éviter ?
Ah, et des conseils pour les premiers pas aussi, si jamais vous avez des idées sur les écueils que je peux rencontrer ?  ::):

----------


## Genchou

Salut Eric Pape !

Alors parmis les modules (c'est le petit nom des addons dans DCS) à recommander, on avait touché le sujet avec Katyerina, qui commence aussi. En gros, voici les modules intéressants :

- *SU-25T* : gratuit avec la version de base de DCS (comme le TF-51D), appareil d'attaque au sol versatile et redoutable malgré sa prise en main facile. À noter que c'est un avion sans modélisation avancée des systèmes (pas de cockpit cliquable et tout le ramdam). C'est une super porte d'entrée dans DCS et plusieurs canards du topic sauront t'épauler pour l'apprentissage si ça te chauffe.
- *A-10C* : le module phare de DCS. Une bête poilue et complexe, qui offre des heures/jours/années d'apprentissage. Avion d'attaque au sol comme le SU-25T, mais systèmes simulés au poil, avionique relativement avancée et gros canon juteux. Pour moi c'est un must mais il représente un investissement en temps assez conséquent.
- *Ka-50* : grande icône également vu que c'est avec cet hélicoptère qu'est né DCS. Comme l'A-10C, il possède une modélisation très détaillée de ses systèmes et offre donc une jolie perpective d'apprentissage en plus d'être une joie à piloter.

C'est mon avis, les autres donneront un son de cloche différent, mais pour moi ce sont les trois indispensables de DCS. La plupart des autres modules sont très bons mais je les trouve moins pertinents dans DCS. La chasse aérienne pêche pas mal du fait de l'IA pourrie et de la modélisation foireuse des missiles et les rôles logistiques (transports de troupes et de matériel) sont rarement suffisamment mis en avant, sauf sur les missions de la communauté.

Du reste il n'y pas vraiment d'écueil à éviter je pense. Pour apprendre : lis les manuels, cherche des vidéos tutos sur youtube, demande des conseils aux canards. Le seul indispensable finalement, c'est d'avoir un joystick, pas besoin du Warthog pour profiter, un modèle d'entrée de gamme c'est amplement suffisant. Tu pourras craquer plusieurs centaines d'euros en matos une fois que tu seras sûr d'accrocher.  ::):

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Je note.
Autre question : la version Steam est valable ou faut-il choper DCS ailleurs ?

----------


## Genchou

> Je note.
> Autre question : la version Steam est valable ou faut-il choper DCS ailleurs ?


Chope DCS et les modules sur le site d'Eagle Dynamics.  ::):  La version Steam vient avec des clefs incompatibles avec la version stand-alone en plus d'être parfois en retard sur les patch et les sorties de nouveaux modules. C'est plus simple d'aller direct chez Eagle Dynamics, les prix seront de toute façon les mêmes.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Wilco.  :;):

----------


## Genchou

Pour commencer, je te conseille de te pencher d'abord sur le TF-51D et le SU-25T. Ça ne t'engage à rien sinon quelques gigots sur ton SSD (oui, autre conseil, installe DCS sur un SSD si tu en possèdes) et un peu de temps. Ensuite, à toi de voir si ça te plait et si d'autres modules t'attirent. Les trois avions que tu as cités sont ou seront disponibles dans DCS.

Le F-15 fait partie du pack FC3 : modèle de vol avancé, avionique simplifiée (pas de cockpit cliquable). Le Mirage 2000C est un (super) module à part entière et le F/A-18C arrivera peut-être dans l'année. Ce dernier devrait d'ailleurs reprendre le flambeau à l'A-10C en tant que représentant de DCS, tellement il est attendu et iconique, autant en tant qu'appareil qu'en tant que produit DCS complet et complexe.

À noter qu'un F-14 est aussi en développement mais ne sortira jamais ne sera pas disponible tout de suite.

----------


## Tugais

Salut Eric et bienvenue sur le sujet))

Les remarques de Genchou sont tout à fait pertinentes que ce soit la mise-en-jambe avec le Su-25T ou l'utilisation des modules les plus pointus si l'on veut se prêter au jeu des _mud movers_.

Cependant j'ai lu que tu avais un faible pour le Mirage et il s'avère que le module du Mirage 2000C est présent sur DCS et fait partie des modules avancés avec cockpit cliquable et tout ce qui s'en suit. Même si c'est vrai que DCS reste en retrait par rapport à BMS (le successeur de feu Falcon 4.0) pour ce qui touche les engagements aériens, la partie multijoueurs vient combler le déficit des IA (par contre, pas de miracle concernant l'attitude des missiles ; que ce soit en multi ou en solo, même combat). Il y a encore quelques éléments à modéliser correctement au sein de ce module mais le développeur tiers qui s'en occupe (Razbam) continue de bosser dessus et à fournir des correctifs et ajouts depuis sa mise en vente. Le fait que plusieurs canards volent dessus est également un plus si tu souhaites te lancer dessus.

Si ta reprise de contact avec le monde de la simu se concrétise, le plus dur sera au final de choisir un ou deux appareils sur lesquels te concentrer afin de les maîtriser. Il y a vraiment beaucoup de modules disponibles et presque tous sont bien évidemment des appareils emblématiques. J'ai tendance à penser que le syndrome Steam touche aussi les simmers qui achètent presque tous les modules sans pouvoir apprendre à les maîtriser faute de temps.

Concernant le HOTAS, là encore Genchou t'a donné un excellent conseil. Un système comme le Thrusmaster T.16000 fera parfaitement l'affaire pour commencer et t'évitera en plus d'investir dans un palonnier grâce à la présence d'un axe dédié à cet effet. Tu pourras toujours craquer plus tard si tu souhaites t'investir plus durablement.

----------


## DHP

@Eric : Une petite mise en bouche pour le M2kC

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Z97...z0dz0vt6v/view

----------


## ERIC PAPE

J'ai déjà un Saitek X-52, étant un gros joueur d'Elite Dangerous.  :;):

----------


## Genchou

T'es déjà bien équipé du coup, ça te permettra d'avoir quasi tous les raccourcis sur le HOTAS.  ::): 
Sinon tout comme Tugais : le M2000C est vraiment cool (et _beaaaau_  :Bave: ), faut juste se rappeler que la chasse dans DCS est parfois frustrante à cause des limitations du moteur.

Et quel que soit l'appareil, je pense qu'il y aura un canard prêt à t'aider à la prise en main. De mon côté, je suis un peu rouillé mais je peux coacher sur le Ka-50, le Huey, le Mi-8 et plus marginalement sur le SU-25T et A-10C.

----------


## Aghora

Si vous faites du Blue Flag ce soir je volerai côté rouge, Su-25T ou Ka-50.

Du coup ils volent sur la 2.5 sur le serveur ? Parce qu'au vu du PDF, ils disent qu'ils volent sur la version stable la plus récente...

----------


## Genchou

Ah merde si c'est pas en 2.5 je saurai pas venir.

----------


## Flappie

Le serveur BlueFlag est bien en *beta 2.5*. Leur PDF n'est pas à jour.

----------


## Genchou

Ouf !  ::):

----------


## Aghora

J'ai vu personne sur le TS de la loose ? C'est bien là qu'il faut aller ?

----------


## Genchou

Le serveur TS avait changé non ? Vous avez les infos de connexion sous la main ?

----------


## Tugais

Je suis en retard, je serai là vers 21h15 max ; je comptais me rendre sur le TS mentionné par Aghora justement avant de lancer Simple Radio.

----------


## Flappie

Bon, pour ceux qui n'étaient pas là, sachez qu'on a abandonné le projet de voler sur Blue Flag : seul Genchou avait réussi à se slotter, malgré nos nombreux essais.

On a fini par faire une ancienne mission à moi (Gory 3), et il s'est avéré que nos Kamov avaient du mal à voir la route à cause des nombreux arbres. Après vérification sur Google Maps, il s'avère que c'est VRAIMENT la forêt vierge dans ce coin-là. A noter, pour Genchou et Aghora, que même la tranchée de la ligne électrique existe bien (mais pas la ligne électrique en elle-même on dirait) : https://www.google.fr/maps/dir/44.44...b1!4m2!4m1!3e0

Bref, cette mission est devenu injouable pour les Ka-50 parce que la map ressemble désormais à la réalité...  ::o:  
... sauf pour ce qui est de la hauteur des arbres puisque j'ai mesuré que certains d'entre eux tutoient les 70-80m de haut ! On voit bien sur Google Maps que ce n'est pas le cas dans la réalité.

----------


## Vitalferox

J'ai essayé d'y aller aussi vers 23h pour voir si vous y étiez encore , sans succès , du coup j'ai finis sur le serveur "Opération longbow", le premier chargement s'est soldé par un échec , mais la deuxième tentative a été la bonne et plutôt rapide en plus ... 

Le but du jeux est de conquérir les bases le long de la côte, ça tournais plutôt bien malgré la trentaine de joueur !
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...06#post3361306

----------


## k4ngoo

> ... sauf pour ce qui est de la hauteur des arbres puisque j'ai mesuré que certains d'entre eux tutoient les 70-80m de haut ! On voit bien sur Google Maps que ce n'est pas le cas dans la réalité.


Et les lampadaires ?  :;):

----------


## Tugais

Les   L A M P A D A I R E S    :Boom:

----------


## Flappie

Et voici la fameuse rangée de lampadaires en rase campagne :





 ::XD::  On ne déconne pas avec la sécurité routière en Géorgie.

----------


## Genchou

Mmmh, oui oui.

tof.cx semble down. Ou bloqué à mon boulot ? Curieux.

----------


## Flappie

Chez moi, ça fonctionne.

----------


## Vitalferox

Un KA50 a finit dans un lampadaire ? ^^

----------


## Flappie

Pas à ma connaissance, non, mais les lampadaires en ont gênés certains pour shooter les cibles qui circulaient juste à côté : le Shkval le TGP des A-10C lockait les lampadaires.  :^_^:

----------


## k4ngoo

Les Mavericks aussi  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

Ah oui, pardon, en fait c'était les Mavericks des A-10C qui avaient des soucis avec les lampadaires. Nous autres Kamov, c'étaient juste les arbres qui nous empêchaient de voir nos cibles.  ::): 

Je viens de calculer l'écart des lampadaires qui longent le bord des routes du Caucase. C'est abusé  !
Je me tâte pour poster l'image sur le forum d'ED, pour suggérer d'alléger la map en retirant un lampadaire sur deux, au moins.





EDIT: cela dit, d'après Wikipédia, on a ce genre de choses en France, et depuis longtemps :




> En France, la première initiative - en dehors de l'éclairage urbain - est celle du Conseil général des Bouches-du-Rhône qui finança *en 1931* l'éclairage de 18 km sur la Nationale 8 entre Marseille et Aix-en-Provence, avec 400 lampes de 200 watts installées à 9 m de hauteur *tous les 45 m*.


EDIT2:




> J'ai essayé d'y aller aussi vers 23h pour voir si vous y étiez encore , sans succès , du coup j'ai finis sur le serveur "Opération longbow", le premier chargement s'est soldé par un échec , mais la deuxième tentative a été la bonne et plutôt rapide en plus ...
> 
> Le but du jeux est de conquérir les bases le long de la côte, ça tournais plutôt bien malgré la trentaine de joueur !
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...06#post3361306


Je viens seulement de voir ton message. Ca a l'air presque aussi bien que BlueFlag. Je vais tenter le coup cet aprem pour voir.

----------


## Genchou

J'ai envie de voler avec vous ce soir mais j'ai escalade.  :Emo: 

(sinon vous connaissez personne qui engagerait un software dev dans le coin ?)

Edit: quel travail de détective Flappie. Mais tu es sûr que les Abrams sont à la bonne échelle ? Faudrait comparer avec d'autres objets ingame.  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Bah, moi je ne vole pas en A-10C, alors les lampadaires ne me gênent pas trop.

En ce qui concerne les arbres, je viens de trouver ce topic. Il y a été créé un mod pour réduire leur taille. Apparemment, ça réduit aussi leur encombrement, ce qui en fait un sacré cheat. Tout ça ne durera pas.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai pu rejoindre le serveur de la 104th, au bout de ma seconde tentative. Il y avait alors 23 joueurs sur le serveur. Personne sur le TS côté bleu, pas de carte web pour voir d'un coup d'oeil la situation (il faut cliquer dans la vue F10 sur chaque base pour savoir quel camp la détient...)... et à peine le temps de décoller que ma fille se réveille. Je verrai à quoi ressemblent les phases d'action plus tard...



Pour les amateurs du F/A-18C, et les autres aussi :

EDIT: *ACHTUNG! Les sons ne sont pas issus du jeu !*

----------


## papagueff

Et on vole ce soir ?

----------


## Flappie

On sera au moins 3 en te comptant, je crois. Ce soir, on joue sur mon serveur, donc y'aura pas de problème pour se connecter.  :;):  Annoncez les appareils.

----------


## Flappie

Message pour Aghora et Genchou : à défaut d'avoir pu déboiser, j'ai modifié la route prise par le convoi (et ses ennemis) dans la mission Gory 3. Elle est donc à nouveau jouable (mais on n'y jouera pas ce soir).

----------


## Tugais

Salut,

Je poursuis ma familiarisation avec le A-10C, merci  :;):

----------


## Aghora

> Message pour Aghora et Genchou : à défaut d'avoir pu déboiser, j'ai modifié la route prise par le convoi (et ses ennemis) dans la mission Gory 3. Elle est donc à nouveau jouable (mais on n'y jouera pas ce soir).


Tant que des ennemis se planquent pas sous les arbres et peuvent viser à travers les feuillages ça va.

----------


## Flappie

En parlant de ça, les Tunguska ont un peu de mal à tirer entre les arbres : alors qu'on s'est bien fait emmerder ce soir, je viens de découvrir que la zone de combat était entourée de *4* Tunguska ! Il n'y avait aucun script de popup les concernant : j'avais dû concevoir la mission à l'époque autour du Su-25T. Bref, j'aurais dû commencer la mission en Su-25T.

J'ai corrigé pas mal de choses :
- suppression définitives des Tunguska : la mission est déjà assez ardue comme ça.
- Stryker remplacés par des Abrams le convoi US tiendra plus longtemps.
- Convoi US passé de 50 à 20 km/h : on aura le temps de voir venir.

Au passage : il n'y a bien qu'un Strela sur la carte, mais il fait partie d'un convoi mobile.  :;): 

Quelques photos souvenirs :

----------


## Genchou

C'est bô.

Ca me fait penser que j'ai aussi fait quelques screens hier soir, pendant que Tugais et K4ngoo ruinaient l'airfield.






Et regardez-moi ce sauvetage in-extremis d'un VRS qui a failli me tuer :

----------


## Flappie

Effectivement, ça doit se jouer à un mètre ou deux !  ::P:

----------


## partizan

Sur ta vidéo Flappie, impressionnant le mdv du F18  ::o:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> J'ai pu rejoindre le serveur de la 104th, au bout de ma seconde tentative. Il y avait alors 23 joueurs sur le serveur. Personne sur le TS côté bleu, pas de carte web pour voir d'un coup d'oeil la situation (il faut cliquer dans la vue F10 sur chaque base pour savoir quel camp la détient...)... et à peine le temps de décoller que ma fille se réveille. Je verrai à quoi ressemblent les phases d'action plus tard...
> 
> 
> 
> Pour les amateurs du F/A-18C, et les autres aussi :


Le son est excellent!

Il ne me semble pas avoir vu de limite de date pour l'acheter avec la promo mais j'imagine qu'il ne faut pas trainer comme l'Early Access est prévue pour avril, non?

----------


## Sigps220

> Le son est excellent!
> 
> Il ne me semble pas avoir vu de limite de date pour l'acheter avec la promo mais j'imagine qu'il ne faut pas trainer comme l'Early Access est prévue pour avril, non?


Attention, le son de la vidéo est édité, il ne s'agit pas du son du module. 

Le lancement de l'EA est prévu pour la fin du printemps. J'ai vu sur le forum ED un message où il était évoqué une sortie en Mai ou Juin, donc tu disposes encore de quelques semaines pour chopper la réduction de précommande. D'autant que je fais confiance à ED pour communiquer largement sur la sortie de l'EA pour inciter les derniers indécis à prendre le module.

----------


## Flappie

> Attention, le son de la vidéo est édité, il ne s'agit pas du son du module.


My bad, j'avais oublié de le préciser. Je ne sais pas pourquoi ils ont fait ce choix, mais pour moi c'est clairement malhonnête, bien que ce soit annoncé, en tout petit, au début de la vidéo.

----------


## Tugais

Ils le font systématiquement sur toutes leurs vidéos promotionnelles ; je trouve également que c'est franchement limite, un paquet de personnes ne doivent pas lire le _disclaimer_ en début de vidéo.

----------


## Sigps220

La seule vidéo récente qui avait des effets non édités était une vidéo avec le Hornet sur la map Caucase dans une attaque à la roquette. Je n'arrive pas à remettre la mains sur la vidéo. 
Surtout que ED et ses youtubers ont pour habitude d'éditer l'audio mais aussi souvent les effets visuels.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Attention, le son de la vidéo est édité, il ne s'agit pas du son du module.


Ah dommage. Merci de l'info!

----------


## Sigps220

Pour les amateurs de Hornet, ED a publié sur sa page Facebook des nouvelles informations sur l'avancement du développement du module. 
On y apprend : 
- Qu'ils sont en train de finaliser le mode STT du radar air-air, ce qui devrait permettre de finaliser le mode attaque du hud. 
- La prochaine vidéo aurait dû être un atterrissage IFR, mais ils sont en train de modifier le système IFR. En synthèse pas d'ILS sur le Hornet, il pensait utiliser l'ICLS mais qui n'est plus utilisé donc ils vont utiliser le ACLS qui nécessite une balise au sol, je dois avouer ne pas avoir compris vraiment l'impact. Si un canard à plus d'explication (même théorique) je suis preneur. 
- Du coup, ils avancent beaucoup sur la partie navigation, notamment les waypoints et sur le rendu du cockpit. 

La prochaine vidéo sera probablement le ravitaillement en vol. 

Sinon, je suis en train de finaliser une sorte de synthèse des différentes unités types des Rouges (en me basant sur les manuels OPFOR de l'armée US). Si ça intéresse quelques canards, je pourrais le partager. 

Je reste assez mauvais dans la conception de missions, ne maitrisant pas encore du tout les subtilités de l'éditeur, mais j'aurais au moins des templates crédibles  ::):  . Pour rendre les missions jouables et fun, il faudra éditer les templates, l'équipement anti-air standard (surtout MANPADS) est particulièrement costaud.

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon, je suis en train de finaliser une sorte de synthèse des différentes unités types des Rouges (en me basant sur les manuels OPFOR de l'armée US). Si ça intéresse quelques canards, je pourrais le partager.


Ah cool.  ::):  Tu peux t'inspirer de cet excellent travail pour la partie AA si tu veux : http://www.476vfightergroup.com/down...do=file&id=486 (lien _Download_)

Tu vas l'héberger de quelle manière ? On pourrait le mettre sur le Wiki-Boulets si ça te dit.

----------


## Sigps220

> Ah cool.  Tu peux t'inspirer de cet excellent travail pour la partie AA si tu veux : www.476vfightergroup.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=486 (lien _Download_)
> 
> Tu vas l'héberger de quelle manière ? On pourrait le mettre sur le Wiki-Boulets si ça te dit.


Je pense qu'un hébergement Wiki serait le mieux car il permettrait au document d'évoluer. Je me suis également inspiré de la doc du 475 Fighter mais je ne rentre pas dans le détail du fonctionnement des systèmes. 

A terme, sur la partie AA, j'aimerais bien le compléter de la disposition "habituelle" des systèmes : comme par exemple la forme en fleurs caractéristique des SA-2.

----------


## Flappie

OK, Dusty va te créer un compte.

----------


## DHP

Des personnes souhaitent se faire un petit rendez-vous ce WE en journée ? Je ne sais pas ce que l'on peux faire mais on peux s'arranger.

----------


## Flappie

Je serai loin de mon PC ce weekend.  :Emo: 

Petit sondage parmi les canards qui ont tenté de rejoindre le serveur BlueFlag lundi dernier : comment est réglé votre Rayon de Préchargement (Preload Radius) dans DCS ?

D'après ce doc, fait par un frenchie, ne pas mettre ce paramètre au taquet fait planter DCS quand on tente de rejoindre un serveur très peuplé. Ca vaut le coup d'essayer, d'autant que je crois que ce paramètre n'altère pas les perfs.

A noter que le PDF contient plein d'autres conseils sympas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*EDIT:* boarf, j'arrivais pas à rejoindre non plus et mon taquet était pourtant au max.

----------


## Aghora

Bizarrement ton lien ne marche pas...

----------


## Flappie

Hop, c'est corrigé, merci.

----------


## Genchou

> Je serai loin de mon PC ce weekend. 
> 
> Petit sondage parmi les canards qui ont tenté de rejoindre le serveur BlueFlag lundi dernier : comment est réglé votre Rayon de Préchargement (Preload Radius) dans DCS ?
> 
> D'après ce doc, fait par un frenchie, ne pas mettre ce paramètre au taquet fait planter DCS quand on tente de rejoindre un serveur très peuplé. Ca vaut le coup d'essayer, d'autant que je crois que ce paramètre n'altère pas les perfs.
> 
> A noter que le PDF contient plein d'autres conseils sympas.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


Le mien était au max.

----------


## k4ngoo

On teste le serveur de la 104th Phoenix conseillé par Vitalferox ce soir ?
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...06#post3361306
A moins que Flappie veuille prendre sa revanche sur la mission des convois  :;):

----------


## Vitalferox

Si vous volez ce soir je serais de la partie ! Faut juste me dire ou on se rejoins pour le vocal !

----------


## k4ngoo

> Si vous volez ce soir je serais de la partie ! Faut juste me dire ou on se rejoins pour le vocal !


Je viens de t'envoyer les infos pour rejoindre le TS de la Loose Team (Encore merci Nico !)

Edit: Pense à installer aussi Simple Radio (https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=169387), ça sera utile en jeu pour entendre le CGI (AWACS humain)

----------


## Vitalferox

> Je viens de t'envoyer les infos pour rejoindre le TS de la Loose Team (Encore merci Nico !)
> 
> Edit: Pense à installer aussi Simple Radio (https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=169387), ça sera utile en jeu pour entendre le CGI (AWACS humain)


Merci, oui simple est déja installé et je sais m'en servir ! Je peux même héberger le serveur SRS si besoin un soir ...

----------


## Flappie

> On teste le serveur de la 104th Phoenix conseillé par Vitalferox ce soir ?
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...06#post3361306
> A moins que Flappie veuille prendre sa revanche sur la mission des convois


Je suis partant pour la 104th.

Par contre, je crois qu'un canard avait proposé de jouer sa mission cette semaine. C'est prévu pour ce soir ou demain ? (je ne sais pas à qui je m'adresse... aidez-moi !).

----------


## Vitalferox

@Flappie ou ceux qui crée des missions, vous avez déja entendu parler de ca ?
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=149769

Ca ressemble a ca :

----------


## Genchou

> On teste le serveur de la 104th Phoenix conseillé par Vitalferox ce soir ?
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...06#post3361306
> A moins que Flappie veuille prendre sa revanche sur la mission des convois


C'est pas juste un air quake ce serveur ? Je n'en ai jamais entendu du bien perso, et des mes quelques essais, je ne me rappelle que de "missions" sans grand objectif sinon "les cibles au sol sont dans cette zone allez faire joujou, les chasseurs faites idem avec tout ce qui vole", avec des F-15 qui tournent des deux côtés. + il ping blindé comparé à Blueflag.

Qu'est-ce qui nous empêche de retester Blueflag ? Je m'y suis reconnecté quelques fois la semaine passée et tout se déroule sans problème. Charger une mission solo en premier aide pas mal ceci dit.

----------


## Vitalferox

> C'est pas juste un air quake ce serveur ? Je n'en ai jamais entendu du bien perso, et des mes quelques essais, je ne me rappelle que de "missions" sans grand objectif sinon "les cibles au sol sont dans cette zone allez faire joujou, les chasseurs faites idem avec tout ce qui vole", avec des F-15 qui tournent des deux côtés. + il ping blindé comparé à Blueflag.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui nous empêche de retester Blueflag ? Je m'y suis reconnecté quelques fois la semaine passée et tout se déroule sans problème. Charger une mission solo en premier aide pas mal ceci dit.



je crois que le soucis du blueflag c'est qu'ils on tenté d'y aller l'autre soir et n'ont jamais réussi a y entrer

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie ou ceux qui crée des missions, vous avez déja entendu parler de ca ?
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=149769


Oui, et je crois que Dusty l'avait testé. C'est pratique quand on veut mettre en place un camp au poil de cul près, mais je préfère spawner un hélico juste à côté, et charger la mission. Ca m'évite de "défenestrer" mon DCS, et passé le premier chargement, c'est l'affaire de quelques secondes.




> je crois que le soucis du blueflag c'est qu'ils on tenté d'y aller l'autre soir et n'ont jamais réussi a y entrer


Oui, et Genchou était le seul à avoir pu s'y slotter.

Pour la 104th, j'ai remarqué que leur concept était beaucoup moins abouti que celui de BlueFlag (pas de map live sur le web, site web réduit au strict minimum), mais si on peut tous s'y connecter sans souci, c'est déjà ça. On avise ce soir.

----------


## Genchou

> Pour la 104th, j'ai remarqué que leur concept était beaucoup moins abouti que celui de BlueFlag (pas de map live sur le web, site web réduit au strict minimum), mais si on peut tous s'y connecter sans souci, c'est déjà ça. On avise ce soir.


D'acc'. La 104 je dis pourquoi pas mais à choisir je préfère un serveur (en tout cas une mission) qui nous fournit un vrai objectif plutôt qu'un simple serveur de deathmatch.

----------


## Flappie

Détrompe-toi, il y a une vrais objectifs, mais pas de map live au format web qui permette de s'en rendre compte.

----------


## ze_droopy

> @Flappie ou ceux qui crée des missions, vous avez déja entendu parler de ca ?
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=149769


Oui, déjà utilisé. C'est beaucoup de préparation et de maintenance au fil des mises à jour pour continuer à l'utiliser, mais ça permet de faire de jolis choses lorsque l'on place les objets (respect du relief, des textures, des bâtiments, des échelles etc.)... à condition d'avoir un deuxième écran.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Oui, et je crois que Dusty l'avait testé. C'est pratique quand on veut mettre en place un camp au poil de cul près, mais je préfère spawner un hélico juste à côté, et charger la mission. Ca m'évite de "défenestrer" mon DCS, et passé le premier chargement, c'est l'affaire de quelques secondes.





> Oui, déjà utilisé. C'est beaucoup de préparation et de maintenance au fil des mises à jour pour continuer à l'utiliser, mais ça permet de faire de jolis choses lorsque l'on place les objets (respect du relief, des textures, des bâtiments, des échelles etc.)... à condition d'avoir un deuxième écran.


j'ai regardé un peu cette aprem et ca a l'air d'une bonne usine a gaz pour l’installation, ce serait top qu'ED nous intègre un truc de ce genre, en attendant je vais utiliser la technique de flappie, c'est moin compliqué !

Concernant les différences entre blueflag et opération longbow, c'est le même principe pour les deux non ? Hormis que pour le blueflag il y a des outils a coté ... Après, ça coute rien de tenter le blueflag si vous préférez ce serveur, et si on y arrive pas on bascule sur longbow !

Et vous pensez volez en quoi ? Moi je suis opérationnel (ou plutôt je me débrouille) en Ka50, A10c et ça commence a venir avec le Harrier (pour la partie attaque au sol) , sinon en mirage, F5e et su33 en air-air , mais c'est beaucoup plus ... freestyle ! ^^

----------


## Genchou

Ce sera voilure tournante pour moi. [3615]Flemme de resortir le mastodonte Warthog qui est actuellement rangé dans une armoire. Mon G940 prend déjà assez de place comme ça et vu que j'ai pas d'autre palo, je suis obligé de le garder dans le coin pour y jouer. Alors avoir les deux HOTAS qui prennent de la place en même temps, c'est particulièrement énervant pour moi qui aime garder mon bureau rangé.[/3615]  ::P:

----------


## Aghora

Ouais je sais pas si je viendrais pour se connecter à ce serveur si il est comme Genchou le décrit. Mais bon, on verra bien.
C'est indispensable Simple Radio ?

Ah et je volerai en Su-25T ou Ka-50, ça dépend des rôles attribués au premier.

----------


## Serpi

*La 3.001 de BOX ne devrait plus tarder!*
En même temps elle a pris 3 mois dans le nez mais bon, ça se concrétise!  ::): 

Et quelle belle vidéo pour nous allécher!

----------


## Flappie

> Ouais je sais pas si je viendrais pour se connecter à ce serveur si il est comme Genchou le décrit. Mais bon, on verra bien.
> C'est indispensable Simple Radio ?
> 
> Ah et je volerai en Su-25T ou Ka-50, ça dépend des rôles attribués au premier.


Non, Simple Radio n'est pas indispensable. Tant qu'il y a un canard dans ton channel TS qui l'utilise, tu peux lui déléguer les comms.

----------


## oliviergaming

Hello les fous du manche!!!
Ayant vital dans mes connaissances (oui oui je sais🤣🤣🤣&#129315 :;):  
Je me permets de vous poster cela au cas où certains qui possèdent l Harrier ne sauraie't toujours pas le démarrer....
Ce n est pas seulement une vidéo mais également un fichier qui est dans la description que vous pourrez acquérir contre quelques dollars (faites Peter la monnaie 🤘🤘&#129304 :;):  et avec lequel vous pourrez vous entrainer au rampstart (non opérationnel j entends) 
Au plaisir de défoncer du terrain avec vous
Cordialement
https://youtu.be/Mgz7rbAz5rk

----------


## Flappie

Salut et merci pour tes vidéos que je découvre. Je vais enfin pouvoir me faire la main sur le TPOD du Harrier.  ::):

----------


## Vitalferox

Merci pour la soirée d'hier, c'était pas mal ... avec Flappie dans le rôle de l'awacs ! J'ai beaucoup aimé ce point ,  par contre c'était un peu le bronx pour pouvoir échanger avec Genchou dans un hélico lui aussi !
Seul regret, je ne savais pas qu'on avais que 4 vies sur le blueflag, 4 "ground attack lifes" , donc je suppose qu'on doit en avoir 4 autre en air - air ? Seul problème, du coté rouge il y a que des su 27 et mig 21 ... c'est dommage, quelques su33 auraient pu m'aider hier soir ! 
Mais très bonne soirée merci a vous, par contre pas de vidéos, a chaque fois que j'ai lancé l'enregistrement je me suis fais découper dans les 2 minutes par un F15  ::ninja:: 
Et au prochaines promo je prendrais combined arms, ça m’intrigue cette histoire d'awacs !

----------


## DHP

> Mais très bonne soirée merci a vous, par contre pas de vidéos, a chaque fois que j'ai lancé l'enregistrement je me suis fais découper dans les 2 minutes par un F15 
> Et au prochaines promo je prendrais combined arms, ça m’intrigue cette histoire d'awacs !


Attention leur prix va très bientôt augmenter.

----------


## ze_droopy

Dire que je suis frustré serait un euphémisme... Je ne comprends pas pourquoi mes chargements sur BF sont si longs. Le deuxième chargement de mission solo prend moins d'une minute.
J'espère que c'est lié à leur fuite mémoire ou un défaut d'optimisation, sinon je suis bon pour faire un RAZ du PC (qui le mérite cela dit, ça doit faire pas loin de 10 ans qu'il tourne comme ça...)

----------


## Vitalferox

> Attention leur prix va très bientôt augmenter.


Ah ? Merci pour l'info !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dire que je suis frustré serait un euphémisme... Je ne comprends pas pourquoi mes chargements sur BF sont si longs. Le deuxième chargement de mission solo prend moins d'une minute.
> J'espère que c'est lié à leur fuite mémoire ou un défaut d'optimisation, sinon je suis bon pour faire un RAZ du PC (qui le mérite cela dit, ça doit faire pas loin de 10 ans qu'il tourne comme ça...)


Oui je comprend bien , de mon coté j'ai même pas chargé de mission solo avant ou quoi , j'y suis entré direct ! Ton DCS est sur un ssd ? La qualité de connexion doit jouer aussi ...

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ton DCS est sur un ssd ? La qualité de connexion doit jouer aussi ...


Pour ça il faudrait que je change de SSD, parce que sur 128Go, <vieux con> un luxe y'a 10 ans!</vieux con>, c'est mort.
Ce n'est pas la connexion, je suis sur fibre, avec un ping habituellement plus que correct.

Vous étiez tous avec DCS sur SSD hier soir?

----------


## Vitalferox

> Pour ça il faudrait que je change de SSD, parce que sur 128Go, <vieux con> un luxe y'a 10 ans!</vieux con>, c'est mort.
> Ce n'est pas la connexion, je suis sur fibre, avec un ping habituellement plus que correct.
> 
> Vous étiez tous avec DCS sur SSD hier soir?


Oui sur un 128 go ça va être compliqué ! De mon côté je suis sur ssd oui !

----------


## k4ngoo

> Dire que je suis frustré serait un euphémisme... Je ne comprends pas pourquoi mes chargements sur BF sont si longs. Le deuxième chargement de mission solo prend moins d'une minute.
> J'espère que c'est lié à leur fuite mémoire ou un défaut d'optimisation, sinon je suis bon pour faire un RAZ du PC (qui le mérite cela dit, ça doit faire pas loin de 10 ans qu'il tourne comme ça...)


J'ai exactement le même comportement pour rejoindre BF ou 104th Phoenix : la première connexion prend plusieurs minutes où il ne se passe rien et je dois juste attendre de revenir à la liste des serveurs.
Ensuite, la seconde connexion se fait en quelques dizaines de secondes.
Quand la première connexion se solde par un crash de DCS, il faut tout recommencer... Idem si DCS crashe en jeu. C'est très frustrant !

Vu ce comportement, je suppose que DCS garde quelque chose en cache qui accélère la seconde connexion. Mais ce cache doit être en RAM car il est perdu entre deux lancements du jeu.

Ma config : i5 6th gen, 16GB RAM, GT1060-6GB, SSD (récent), Fibre.

----------


## pollux 18

Sortie officielle d'IL-2: BOK pour demain avec le méga-patch 3.001 

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-584448

----------


## Flappie

> Vous étiez tous avec DCS sur SSD hier soir?


Pour ma part, oui, mais je ne crois pas avoir remarqué de grosse amélioration après avoir migré ma 2.5 de mon HDD à mon SSD. J'ai l'impression que c'est plutôt les perfs du CPU qui permettent de raccourcir ces fichus temps de chargement.

----------


## Genchou

Oui DCS sur un disque dur c'est pas vraiment une possibilité en fait. Les chargements sont déjà une purge avec un SSD, j'ose pas imaginer avec un disque dur.  ::sad::

----------


## Flappie

Pour info, Empnicolas propose une mission pour ce soir... mais on n'est que deux dans le TS de la Loose (qui porte bien son nom, ce soir). S'il y a des intéressés, il faut venir maintenant !  :;): 

EDIT: On abandonne. Moi, je vais traîner sur BlueFlag, des fois que ça en tente.

----------


## k4ngoo

Je me joindrais à vous avec plaisir, mais à 22h pétantes !
En attendant, je me mets sur le TS en micro muted...

----------


## Flappie

Halleluiah ! Après un mois de silence, ED patche DCS 2.5 avec un 4ème hotfix. Voici un résumé du changelog :




> Les unités au sol ne disparaissent plus en multi.
> Les missiles des SAM restent visibles pour les clients même après leur rechargement (ceci explique peut-être les gros soucis que nous avons eu lors de me dernière mission pour localiser ces fichus Tunguska...).
> Les missiles Stinger et Igla sont visibles pour les clients.
> Les crashes des PC multi moniteurs lors de la connexion à un serveur n'ont plus lieu.
> Les appareils IA sont désormais aussi vulnérables que nous face aux arbres. 
> Les crashes liés au changement d'appareil sur le pont d'un navire n'ont plus lieu.


Apparemment, la fuite mémoire a toujours cours, mais je crois que personne chez nous n'a jamais rencontré ce problème, qui semble lié au fait d'enchaîner plusieurs missions.

Il faut qu'on vérifie cette histoire d'unités qui ne disparaissent plus en multi, et comme ça je pourrai lancer ma campagne très prochainement.

----------


## k4ngoo

> MP. Fixed issue when player can't join server with password if he previously enter incorrect password.


Been there, done that  :;): 




> Increased max number of sound hosts for avoidance runtime errors in complicated sound conditions with many sound emitters.


Sur des maps comme BlueFlag, j'imagine que ça a pu être une condition de plantage.

----------


## Vitalferox

Wow ... 11 Go la maj chez moi, vous aussi ?

----------


## Flappie

Il arrive (souvent) qu'ED omette de communiquer les modifs effectuées par les développeurs tiers. Espérons que cela explique le poids de la màj.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Il arrive (souvent) qu'ED omette de communiquer les modifs effectuées par les développeurs tiers. Espérons que cela explique le poids de la màj.


Ce qui sous entend qu'il peut y avoir bien plus de modifs qu'expliqué dans le change log ?
J’espère qu'ils bossent sur l'éclairage ...

----------


## Flappie

Non, en général ils n'omettent pas leurs propres modifs.

Tu parles de l'éclairage en milieu de journée ou de l'éclairage en pleine nuit ?

----------


## Genchou

Les deux sont foireux de toute façon.

----------


## Flappie

On est bien d'accord, mais au moins en milieu de journée, tu peux taper tes cibles au sol.  ::P:

----------


## Vitalferox

> Non, en général ils n'omettent pas leurs propres modifs.
> 
> Tu parles de l'éclairage en milieu de journée ou de l'éclairage en pleine nuit ?


Je parle de l'éclairage de nuit ! Comme tu le dis, de jour on arrive au moin a voir ce qu'on fais

----------


## Genchou

> On est bien d'accord, mais au moins en milieu de journée, tu peux taper tes cibles au sol.


Ouais mais de nuit c'est normal de rien voir en dehors du cockpit. Le problème c'est l'éclairage du cockpit et ce truc-là est tout pourri de jour comme de nuit, j'imagine même que c'est lié.

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est quoi le problème de nuit?

----------


## Genchou

Les cockpits sont très sombres, les différents éclairages ne fonctionnent pas et idem pour les éclairages externes. Il me semble également que les villes n'ont aucune illumination (ou très peu) de nuit. Donc si tu voles de nuit, dehors il fait sombre et c'est normal, par contre tu ne vois pas les villes et ton cockpit restera sombre quel que soit l'état de tes lampes.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Les cockpits sont très sombres, les différents éclairages ne fonctionnent pas et idem pour les éclairages externes. Il me semble également que les villes n'ont aucune illumination (ou très peu) de nuit. Donc si tu voles de nuit, dehors il fait sombre et c'est normal, par contre tu ne vois pas les villes et ton cockpit restera sombre quel que soit l'état de tes lampes.


Éclairage JVN ? Bon du coup si t'as pas de JVN t'es coincé  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Genchou

Jeux-vidéo nocturnes ? 

Ouais mais le problème c'est que t'es pas supposé avoir besoin de tes NVG pour consulter les jauges/écrans de ton cockpit.

----------


## Flappie

> Éclairage JVN ? Bon du coup si t'as pas de JVN t'es coincé .


Justement, j'étais en Su25T la dernière fois que j'ai volé de nuit sur la 2.5, et je discernais très mal l'éclairage de la piste de la zone 51. Sûrement un coup des aliens.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Jeux-vidéo nocturnes ? 
> 
> Ouais mais le problème c'est que t'es pas supposé avoir besoin de tes NVG pour consulter les jauges/écrans de ton cockpit.


Jumelles de vision nocturne. Même quand c'est pas des jumelles  ::ninja:: .

A priori il faut deux modes à ton éclairage, un éclairage jvn et un éclairage normal. Après c'est bien les allemands qui après une update de leurs Typhoon ne pouvaient plus les utiliser de nuit car écrans trop lumineux  ::ninja:: .
Après j'ai pas joué à DCS depuis un moment donc bon.

----------


## Genchou

> Jumelles de vision nocturne. Même quand c'est pas des jumelles .
> 
> A priori il faut deux modes à ton éclairage, un éclairage jvn et un éclairage normal. Après c'est bien les allemands qui après une update de leurs Typhoon ne pouvaient plus les utiliser de nuit car écrans trop lumineux .
> Après j'ai pas joué à DCS depuis un moment donc bon.


Ca n'a rien à voir avec la vision nocturne : de nuit le cockpit reste consultable (sans NVG) parce que tu peux allumer l'éclairage des instruments, des floodlights ou carrément une lampe torche dans le cas du M2000C ou du Viggen. En l'état actuel de DCS ces éclairages ne fonctionnent pas, t'as beau les allumer ça ne change rien, ou pas suffisamment pour que tu puisses y voir.

----------


## Aghora

La MàJ est sur steam ? ou bien on est passé à une version stable et j'ai oublié de m'y remettre ?

----------


## Flappie

Je viens de tester sur la standalone, et la màj ne semble pas encore en ligne.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Pour info dans une dimension parallèle Battle of Stalingrad vient de passer en 3.0.

----------


## ajcrou

> Pour info dans une dimension parallèle Battle of Stalingrad vient de passer en 3.0.


Oui, je télécharge actuellement la MAJ (environ 3 Go).

Curieux d'essayer le Boston, avec le Spitfire et la carte Kuban, on peut maintenant construire des scénarios Front de l'Ouest (certes, avec beaucoup d'imagination  ::): )

Pour les info officielles : https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...ally-released/

----------


## Flappie

> Pour info dans une dimension parallèle Battle of Stalingrad vient de passer en 3.0.


Et je vois notamment dans le changelog :




> Les options de distance de visibilité du terrain et des nuages étendues de 40 km jusqu'à 150 km.
> Suppression du bandeau blanc qui masquait l'horizon pour parer à la faible distance de visibilité du terrain.
> L'ajout des effets de pluie sur la verrière et les lunettes du pilote.
> Une météo gérant désormais jusqu'à 2 couches de nuages selon les conditions météo.
> Support des textures 4K (à commencer par celles de l'IL-2 mod 1943)
> Amélioration des ombres
> Les textures d'été et d'automne de Stalingrad ont été refaites.
> Amélioration du calcul des dommages
> On peut maintenant faire tomber certains arbres avec une bombe bien placée ! 
> ...


Attention, il y a pas mal d'améliorations graphiques qui nécessitent un passage dans les options pour être activées.

----------


## jeanba

> Oui, je télécharge actuellement la MAJ (environ 3 Go).
> 
> Curieux d'essayer le Boston, avec le Spitfire et la carte Kuban, on peut maintenant construire des scénarios Front de l'Ouest (certes, avec beaucoup d'imagination )


Autant prendre CloDo dans ce cas
Y'aura moins besoin d'imagination avec Battle Over Bodenplatte, et on pourra se faire les A20 (Boston) du groupe Lorraine !!!


http://www.cieldegloire.com/sq_raf_342.php

----------


## Bacab

Pour information,  Falcon BMS vient de passer en version 4.33 Update 5. Ça se télécharge depuis le forum Benchmarksims.

----------


## Flappie

Décidément, ils se sont tous donné le mot !  ::):

----------


## Flappie

L'update 4 de la beta DCS 2.5 contient notamment une nouvelle campagne (gratuite) pour le Viggen sur la map Caucase : _The Mjolnir Response_. Attention toutefois, elle nécessite d'installer ce hotfix pour fonctionner correctement (les fichiers ont été mal packagés dans l'update, nous dit-on).

J'essayerais voir, à condition que le Viggen ne fasse pas lagger mon PC comme c'était le cas sur l'update 3.  ::ninja::

----------


## Snakeshit

> Ca n'a rien à voir avec la vision nocturne : de nuit le cockpit reste consultable (sans NVG) parce que tu peux allumer l'éclairage des instruments, des floodlights ou carrément une lampe torche dans le cas du M2000C ou du Viggen. En l'état actuel de DCS ces éclairages ne fonctionnent pas, t'as beau les allumer ça ne change rien, ou pas suffisamment pour que tu puisses y voir.


Oki. N'ayant pas joué je pensais que le jeu ne simulait que l'éclairage avec les jvn et du coup c'était très con. La c'est juste un bug  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Vitalferox

> L'update 4 de la beta DCS 2.5 contient notamment une nouvelle campagne (gratuite) pour le Viggen sur la map Caucase : _The Mjolnir Response_. Attention toutefois, elle nécessite d'installer ce hotfix pour fonctionner correctement (les fichiers ont été mal packagés dans l'update, nous dit-on).
> 
> J'essayerais voir, à condition que le Viggen ne fasse pas lagger mon PC comme c'était le cas sur l'update 3.


Ah pas mal ca !! Faut que je test aussi ...

J'ai relancé la campagne piercing fury en A10, ils ont changés pas mal de choses pour l'adapter a la 2.5, c'est chouette ... Hormis le passage ou je dois défendre un pilote qui a été abattu des patrouilles ennemies qui rodent, le mec est planqué dans une foret et se fais attaquer par des véhicules légers, planqués eux aussi dans la foret, j'ai rien vu, mais mes collègues IA ont fais la taf !

----------


## oliviergaming

Allé on continue les tutos a telecharger sur l av8b harrier: roulage-decollage-navigatioon et atterrissage

----------


## Flappie

@Empnicolas : je propose qu'on fasse ta mission lundi, comme ça on aura du monde. Par contre, j'espère qu'ED aura réglé le problème du Nevada d'ici là : il paraîtrait que tous les bâtiments ont disparu.

----------


## Aghora

Sa mission est sur la map Nevada ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> @Empnicolas : je propose qu'on fasse ta mission lundi, comme ça on aura du monde. Par contre, j'espère qu'ED aura réglé le problème du Nevada d'ici là : il paraîtrait que tous les bâtiments ont disparu.


Oui pas de problème pour lundi soir

----------


## Flappie

> Sa mission est sur la map Nevada ?


Oui. Si tu ne l'as pas, sache que je volerai aussi mardi.

----------


## Aghora

Mardi je peux pas, j'ai jeux de Plateaux.

Donc tant pis, la prochaine fois.

----------


## Empnicolas

Si ED ne sort pas de patch pour régler le problème de bâtiment sur le NTTR, je vous propose de faire une mission sur le Caucase pour lundi (je ferai la mission ce week-end)

----------


## Flappie

Ah cool, merci. 
Si tu pouvais y glisser un Harrier ou deux, ce serait top, ce serait chic, ce serait bath.  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ah cool, merci. 
> Si tu pouvais y glisser un Harrier ou deux, ce serait top, ce serait chic, ce serait bath.


Oui normalement il devrait y avoir de tous ou presque

----------


## DHP

Le lien pour les périphériques en première page ne fonctionne plus Flappie.

----------


## papagueff

Salut les canards, je suis toujours bloqué au fond d'une cave de Champagne et fais joujou avec les bulles. Je vois que DCS, c'est pas encore gagné. Si tout se passe bien, je serais avec vous Lundi soir. Amusez vous bien. Amitiés.   :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Le lien pour les périphériques en première page ne fonctionne plus Flappie.


Merci, c'est corrigé.  ::): 




> Salut les canards, je suis toujours bloqué au fond d'une cave de Champagne et fais joujou avec les bulles. Je vois que DCS, c'est pas encore gagné. Si tout se passe bien, je serais avec vous Lundi soir. Amusez vous bien. Amitiés.


Bonnes... hips!... bulles.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai proposé à Aghora de voler ce dimanche sur le Caucase comme il risque de ne pas pouvoir voler lundi, si on vole sur le Nevada comme initialement prévu. Si d'autres canards sont dispos dimanche à 21h, qu'ils le disent.  ::):

----------


## DHP

Une super revue sur le stick VKB : (il envoi du bois ce stick quand même. La qualité de fabrication à l'air incroyable).

----------


## k4ngoo

> J'ai proposé à Aghora de voler ce dimanche sur le Caucase comme il risque de ne pas pouvoir voler lundi, si on vole sur le Nevada comme initialement prévu. Si d'autres canards sont dispos dimanche à 21h, qu'ils le disent.


Présent !  :;):

----------


## Genchou

> Une super revue sur le stick VKB : (il envoi du bois ce stick quand même. La qualité de fabrication à l'air incroyable).


Dommage qu'ils soit pas vraiment vendu en Europe.

----------


## Flappie

> Dommage qu'ils soit pas vraiment vendu en Europe.


Ah, tiens, je pensais que c'était le cas.  :Emo:  Non pas que celui-là m'intéresse particulièrement, mais j'apprécie le matos VKB et j'aimerais bien qu'ils obtiennent le succès qu'ils méritent.

----------


## Genchou

Ils ont bien ce distributeur mais le site a l'air tout mort depuis pas mal de temps donc je pense qu'on peut l'oublier.
Il ne reste plus que l'import à prix maxi-cher.

----------


## Flappie

Le site a l'air tout mort mais je l'ai utilisé pour acheter mon Rudder l'année dernière et je l'ai reçu.  :;):

----------


## Genchou

Quand bien même, il est impossible de passer commande pour la majorité des items, qui ne sont pas en stock et ce depuis perpèt', sans nouvelles aucune de VKB ou des gens qui tiennent le site.

----------


## Flappie

Rien ne vaut un bon vieux mail. Tu peux demander à cette adresse ce qu'il en est vraiment : *vkb*[arobase]*flightsimcontrols*[point]*com*

----------


## Tugais

> Ils ont bien ce distributeur mais le site a l'air tout mort depuis pas mal de temps donc je pense qu'on peut l'oublier.
> Il ne reste plus que l'import à prix maxi-cher.


L'import du stick MCG Pro depuis leur fournisseur en Chine m'a coûté moins cher qu'en le commandant auprès de la boutique européenne. J'dis ça comme ça.

----------


## Aghora

Je m'entraîne un peu avec le A10C de temps en temps mais j'ai un petit souci avec le viseur du Maverick.
Il a tendance à locker un peu n'importe quoi et pour continuer à bouger le viseur vers la cible je n'y arrive pas, puisque c'est locké...Comment on "unlock" ?
Ah et pour le stabiliser c'est bien TMS bas court avec la "télé" du Maverick en SOI ?

----------


## Genchou

> L'import du stick MCG Pro depuis leur fournisseur en Chine m'a coûté moins cher qu'en le commandant auprès de la boutique européenne. J'dis ça comme ça.


Tu aurais un lien ?

----------


## Tugais

Voici le lien vers le shop AliExpress.

Je viens de jeter un oeil, ils n'ont déjà plus de MCG ou de combo Gunfighter+ MCG à vendre, c'est plutôt étrange, ça voudrait dire que le premier batch est déjà épuisé. Sachant que pour l'instant seules les précommandes et quelques commandes passées directement auprès de la Chine ont été traitées par VKB, je me demande si la boutique européenne qui aurait dû être approvisionné il y a bientôt deux mois en aura à vendre.

C'est le gros problème de VKB, leurs produits ont l'habitude de disparaître pendant des mois dès les premières semaines de mise en vente. Il faut vraiment être à l'affut pour acquérir l'une de leur pièce.

----------


## DHP

Quelqu'un m'explique ce qu'est que ceci. C'était dans la revue mais j'ai pas compris ce que c'étais. VKBsim Spareparts of Blackbox

----------


## Flappie

> Quelqu'un m'explique ce qu'est que ceci. C'était dans la revue mais j'ai pas compris ce que c'étais. VKBsim Spareparts of Blackbox


La "BlackBox" (qui se trouve être aussi "black" que les boîtes noires des avions) est un boîtier qui permet de relier n'importe quel périph VKB à ton PC. J'en ai un sous mon bureau depuis que j'ai acheté mon palo VKB.

Le boîter est relié au PC via USB, et les périphs se connectent au boîtier à l'aide de câbles Ethernet (fournis).

----------


## k4ngoo

> Je m'entraîne un peu avec le A10C de temps en temps mais j'ai un petit souci avec le viseur du Maverick.
> Il a tendance à locker un peu n'importe quoi et pour continuer à bouger le viseur vers la cible je n'y arrive pas, puisque c'est locké...Comment on "unlock" ?


TMS Bas court




> Ah et pour le stabiliser c'est bien TMS bas court avec la "télé" du Maverick en SOI ?


Oui, ça active la stabilisation avec le sol. Tu peux aussi essayer TMS gauche court, qui est la stabilisation dans l'espace. Mais je ne l'utilise pas souvent...

----------


## Aghora

Merci kangoo !

Bon je suis tout seul sur TS en attendant...

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous mets le briefing de la mission de ce soir (sur le caucase):



> Des troupes ukrainiennes se sont faites encerclées dans la ville de Belorechensk.
> 
> La solution la plus simple pour libérer de cette encerclement ces troupes est d'attquer le flanc ouest de cette ville.
> Seulement ce n'est pas la seule mission car la ville se fait régulièrement pilonner par de l'artillerie présente au sud de celle ci et présente dans des clairières présente au sud de la ville de Fadeevsky
> 
> Votre objectif est tout d'abord de trouver et détruire les artilleries présentent dans la zone (autour du WP2) puis de détruire les véhicule blindé à l'ouest de la ville (WP3)
> Un JTTAC est disponible sur la 250.00Mhz pour cette deuxième tache (PAS d'illumination laser possible)
> 
> 
> ...


Appareil pilotable:
CAP: Mirage 2000C francais; F-15C, Mig-29A, Su-27, (F-18, F-14)
Attaque au sol: A-10C, Viggen, Harrier (départ au sol ou sur le Tarawa), F-5-3, Mig-21bis, Mirage 2000C grecs, Su-25, Su-25T, Ka-50, Gazelle Hot

----------


## Flappie

Je prends un Harrier au départ de Krasnodar. Merci !  ::):

----------


## Genchou

Pas là ce soir, boulot !  ::):  Sorry. Et même chose semaine prochaine, je serai au ski.

Fly safe !

----------


## k4ngoo

Je vais tenter de vous rejoindre. Je risque d'arriver un peu en retard, ne m'attendez pas pour lancer.
A10C pour moi, avec possibilité d'éclairer les cibles au laser, si besoin.

Pour mon info, à quoi sert un JTAC qui ne pointe pas les cibles au laser ? Il sait donner une situation de la zone de combat par radio ?

----------


## Flappie

Dans DCS, il sait annoncer les cibles au format 9-Line, et les pointer au laser. Je crois que c'est tout (il te dira jamais "c'est la merde, ici !" par exemple, même si c'est le cas).

----------


## k4ngoo

> Dans DCS, il sait annoncer les cibles au format 9-Line, et les pointer au laser. Je crois que c'est tout (il te dira jamais "c'est la merde, ici !" par exemple, même si c'est le cas).


Bah justement, je ne comprends pas la phrase du briefing:



> Un JTTAC est disponible sur la 250.00Mhz pour cette deuxième tache (PAS d'illumination laser possible)


Ou alors c'est un JTAC scripté qui sert à autre chose ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Tous les JTAC ne sont pas équipés de pointeur laser (même si c'est mieux), et tous les avions de CAS ne sont pas équipés de pod laser.
Dans le 9-line tu as la position UTM, le type de cible, les environs, etc.., ce qui te suffit avec un peu de recherche à trouver ta cible (malheureusement un JTAC IA ne peut pas "guider ton regard" jusqu'à la cible)

----------


## Flappie

Il n'a pas besoin de pointer une cible au laser pour t'indiquer son emplacement. Il lui suffit de te donner ses coordonnées.

EDIT: grillé.

----------


## Vitalferox

Je ne serais sûrement pas la pil a 21h , mais je vous rejoins au plus tard à 21h30 !

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff, présent avec un KA50. (en espérant que ma mise à jour soit faite )

----------


## Aghora

Présent, y a du SEAD ou pas ?

----------


## Vitalferox

Bon , vu comme ça se passe au boulot je suis de moin en moin sur d'être la ce soir ...

----------


## Empnicolas

> Présent, y a du SEAD ou pas ?


Il y a du 25T avec tout l'équipement sélectionnable mais normalement il n'est pas indispensable en Sead.

----------


## Vitalferox

Je confirme que ça va être compliqué de mon côté , je vous rejoins sur ts si j'arrive pas trop tard !

----------


## Aghora

Désolé pour le ragequit, j'ai été descendu par un je sais pas quoi en m'approchant des artilleries. Et j'ai niqué mon train avant quand j'ai voulu redécoller. J'ai un peu les boules.

----------


## Flappie

Moi, j'ai passé une super soirée malgré mes deux crashes.  ::):  En plus, j'ai abattu un Su-27 à l'AIM-9 et un MiG-25 au canon... en Harrier !  ::lol:: 

Pour la prochaine fois, Aghora, on spawnera les Su-25T plus près du front. Je connais la frustration causée par la lenteur du bousin quand on perd son appareil une première fois. Pas étonnant que la crevaison qui a suivi t'aie gavé.


Comme promis à Partizan, voici les screens des nouveaux effets de DCS 2.5 :

Smoke sans vent : _Ooooooohhh..._


Smoke avec 5 m/s de vent : _Aaaaaaaahhhh !!!!_


Trigger scenery destruction : ça se déclenche quand on veut, sans explosions (t0-1s, c'est tout neuf, t0 c'est tout pété et ça ne fume pas).




Et pour finir, le trigger Shelling (tnt = 0,5 puis tnt = 2) qui ne semble pas causer de dégâts.



Sympa, non ?

----------


## partizan

Very nice !

----------


## Aghora

> Moi, j'ai passé une super soirée malgré mes deux crashes.  En plus, j'ai abattu un Su-27 à l'AIM-9 et un MiG-25 au canon... en Harrier !


Comme la fois où j'ai descendu le Mig-25 qui me suivait au canon quand je l'ai vu devant mon nez par hasard, en Su-25T.

----------


## Flappie

Décidément, le MiG-25 n'est plus ce qu'il était !  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Bonne nouvelle : ED annonce que les bâtiments sont de retour sur le Nevada sur l'update 5 publiée ce jour.

https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...83&postcount=6

----------


## partizan

M818. Added texture of glass !!! Incredible!

Ils oont bien pris leur temps pour mettre ce foutu petit fichier .tga dans un patch  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

Par ailleurs, Polychop annonce qu'ils n'amélioreront pas le support du retour de force sur la Gazelle. Ça donne drôlement envie d'acheter leur prochain module Kiowa...

----------


## k4ngoo

Est-ce que quelques canards sont dispos ce soir pour une mission sur Nevada (maintenant que la map est corrigée) ?
La mission n'est pas de mon cru, mais j'aimerai la tester en groupe.

Au programme : A10C, F15C, GAZELLE, KA50, HUEY, MI8, MIRAGE, F5, VIGGEN, MIG21 (et on doit pouvoir ajouter quelques autres unités)

Il y a plusieurs taches :
1/ Viggen/Mirage : éliminer un site EWR en faisant une approche sous les radars. Ça facilitera les autres tâches.
2/ A10C : Destruction de dépôts de carburant et d'une usine
3/ Hélicos : transport de troupes et de matériel (semble actif pour les Ka50 et Gazelle ^^)
4/ Pour tous : attaque au sol d'un convoi et de sites AA

----------


## Flappie

Je suis tenté, mais je pense qu'il serait intéressant de la jouer avec pas mal de monde. En parlant du Viggen, je dois vérifier si l'update 5 corrige les problèmes de perfs que j'observais jusque là à son bord.

Rien à voir, mais j'ai une grosse mauvaise nouvelle à annoncer : l'un des fondateurs d'Eagle Dynamics, Igor Tishin, est mort le 21 mars des suites de son cancer.
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=205068

----------


## k4ngoo

> Je suis tenté, mais je pense qu'il serait intéressant de la jouer avec pas mal de monde. En parlant du Viggen, je dois vérifier si l'update 5 corrige les problèmes de perfs que j'observais jusque là à son bord.


Je suis assez d'accord, il faut un peu de monde. Sinon, on reportera à lundi ou mardi soir  ::):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Triste nouvelle que certains d’entre vous ont dû recevoir via courriel : *Igor Tishin*, le fondateur et CEO d’Eagle Dynamics est décédé hier (21 mars 2018).

Information sur le forum officiel.

----------


## papagueff

Avez vous ce problème ? A près la mise à jour de ce matin (DCS) Je ne peux plus aller dans le multijoueur, il me demande mon pseudo et mot de passe et malgré ça, il me dit que je ne peux aller sur le multijoueur ni sur mes modules.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Je suis assez d'accord, il faut un peu de monde. Sinon, on reportera à lundi ou mardi soir


Ca me tenterais bien aussi, vous voulez pas tenter le coup demain soir ?

----------


## k4ngoo

> Ca me tenterais bien aussi, vous voulez pas tenter le coup demain soir ?


Pas dispo demain soir.
Bah on va reporter à lundi soir et je vais valider ce soir que tout fonctionne bien.

@Papagueff : rien de ce genre de mon coté. J'ai l'auto login activé au lancement du jeu. Essaye de l'activer aussi.

----------


## Empnicolas

Première partie de la mission de lundi:



Et pour vous teaser dans la 2ème partie: Flappie en feu descendant du Su-27 au Harrier ou encore attirant un Mig-25 sur Papagueff ^^.

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour cette première vidéo.  ::): 

J'avais effectivement un gros problème de micro ! Il était temps que je le remplace.

----------


## papagueff

> @Papagueff : rien de ce genre de mon coté. J'ai l'auto login activé au lancement du jeu. Essaye de l'activer aussi.


Problème résolu,merci.   ::happy2::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Salut tout le monde !

Je me suis mis à DCS (plus précisément au A-10C) il y a deux-trois mois et je commence à assez bien maîtriser la bête (mettons que je sais bien décoller, mal atterrir, rentrer des coordonnées dans le CDU, créer des markpoints et utiliser toutes les armes sauf les Mk82/84 parce que je vise comme un manche en CCIP) pour avoir envie de tenter un peu de multi. Si vous avez besoin d'un A-10 à jeter en pâture aux SAM un de ces soirs, je suis votre homme.

----------


## yuushiro

Hello,

J'ai pas trop le temps de passer en semaine pour les missions du soir (à moins que vous en fassiez aussi le week-end), mais j'ai quelques petites questions :
- Ça vous arrive de faire des missions le week end ?
- Vous tournez sur la beta 2.5 ?
- Quid de l'état du module Mirage 2000 (abouti, encore truffé de bugs);  c'est un module qui me tenterait bien histoire de changer du F-15C ?

A bientôt

----------


## Empnicolas

> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> Je me suis mis à DCS (plus précisément au A-10C) il y a deux-trois mois et je commence à assez bien maîtriser la bête (mettons que je sais bien décoller, mal atterrir, rentrer des coordonnées dans le CDU, créer des markpoints et utiliser toutes les armes sauf les Mk82/84 parce que je vise comme un manche en CCIP) pour avoir envie de tenter un peu de multi. Si vous avez besoin d'un A-10 à jeter en pâture aux SAM un de ces soirs, je suis votre homme.


Normalement les missions sont le lundi soir, je sais pas si ca serai bon pour toi




> Hello,
> 
> J'ai pas trop le temps de passer en semaine pour les missions du soir (à moins que vous en fassiez aussi le week-end), mais j'ai quelques petites questions :
> 1) Ça vous arrive de faire des missions le week end ?
> 2) Vous tournez sur la beta 2.5 ?
> 3) Quid de l'état du module Mirage 2000 (abouti, encore truffé de bugs); c'est un module qui me tenterait bien histoire de changer du F-15C ?
> 
> A bientôt


1. Très très rarement
2. Oui la béta 2.5 uniquement
3. De mon points de vu joueur non hardcore  et pas fanatique simeur, pour moi il est fini (même si il manque quelques trucs plus que secondaires)

Sinon la 2ème et dernière partie de la mission de lundi dernier avec un Flappie en flamme:

----------


## Flappie

> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> Je me suis mis à DCS (plus précisément au A-10C) il y a deux-trois mois et je commence à assez bien maîtriser la bête (mettons que je sais bien décoller, mal atterrir, rentrer des coordonnées dans le CDU, créer des markpoints et utiliser toutes les armes sauf les Mk82/84 parce que je vise comme un manche en CCIP) pour avoir envie de tenter un peu de multi. Si vous avez besoin d'un A-10 à jeter en pâture aux SAM un de ces soirs, je suis votre homme.


Salut Sébum, et bienvenue ! Ce sera un plaisir de te compter parmi nous.  ::): 

Ces jours-ci, on vole surtout les lundis et un peu les mardis. On s'arrange généralement pour que chacun puisse piloter son piège favori. Le seul truc qui divise la communauté, en dehors des dispos, ce sont les maps. Empnicolas nous a préparé une mission sur le Nevada pour lundi prochain. Possèdes-tu la map ? Sinon, je te propose qu'on se retrouve mardi prochain à 21h. Je t'envoie notre TS en MP.

Mes heures de vol virtuel sur l'A-10C se comptent sur les doigts d'une main (j'ai pas accroché), donc je ne pourrai rien t'enseigner à son sujet. Par contre, je peux t'accompagner en CAS à bord d'un Harrier.  :Cigare: 

Note que je prépare une campagne sur la map Caucase pour "dans pas longtemps". Je pense la retarder à fin avril-début mai pour avoir un maximum de monde.




> Sinon la 2ème et dernière partie de la mission de lundi dernier avec un Flappie en flamme:


Merci encore pour les vidéos.  ::): 




> J'ai pas trop le temps de passer en semaine pour les missions du soir (à moins que vous en fassiez aussi le week-end), mais j'ai quelques petites questions :
> - Ça vous arrive de faire des missions le week end ?
> - Vous tournez sur la beta 2.5 ?
> - Quid de l'état du module Mirage 2000 (abouti, encore truffé de bugs);  c'est un module qui me tenterait bien histoire de changer du F-15C ?


Salut yuushi !  ::):  Empnicolas t'as déjà répondu, mais sache qu'en ce moment, je suis dispo n'importe quel soir à condition de prévenir un ou deux soirs à l'avance. On peut se faire un vol demain soir si tu veux. En quoi tu veux voler ?
Le M-2000C a récemment reçu une sacrée mise à jour et son pilotage est beaucoup plus jouissif, parait-il. Ses systèmes fonctionnaient déjà très bien (air-air comme air-sol), donc je pense qu'on peut dire qu'il est à 98% terminé.

----------


## yuushiro

> 1. Très très rarement
> 2. Oui la béta 2.5 uniquement
> 3. De mon points de vu joueur non hardcore  et pas fanatique simeur, pour moi il est fini (même si il manque quelques trucs plus que secondaires)





> Salut yuushi !  Empnicolas t'as déjà répondu, mais sache qu'en ce moment, je suis dispo n'importe quel soir à condition de prévenir un ou deux soirs à l'avance. On peut se faire un vol demain soir si tu veux. En quoi tu veux voler ?
> Le M-2000C a récemment reçu une sacrée mise à jour et son pilotage est beaucoup plus jouissif, parait-il. Ses systèmes fonctionnaient déjà très bien (air-air comme air-sol), donc je pense qu'on peut dire qu'il est à 98% terminé.


Merci pour les précisions.
Je vais zieuter sur une éventuelle promo sur les modules DCS (carte nevada + M2000)
Le problème c'est que le soir pour moi, c'est plutôt compliqué ces temps ci. Si c'est pour arriver alors que la mission est déjà commencée, ou ne pouvoir qu'en faire qu'une partie, c'est pas très pratique à la fois pour moi et surtout pour vous; même au niveau de ce qui aura été prévu dans la mission (interception etc...).

Je vais quand même en profiter pour migrer sur la béta 2.5  :;):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Salut Sébum, et bienvenue ! Ce sera un plaisir de te compter parmi nous. 
> 
> Ces jours-ci, on vole surtout les lundis et un peu les mardis. On s'arrange généralement pour que chacun puisse piloter son piège favori. Le seul truc qui divise la communauté, en dehors des dispos, ce sont les maps. Empnicolas nous a préparé une mission sur le Nevada pour lundi prochain. Possèdes-tu la map ? Sinon, je te propose qu'on se retrouve mardi prochain à 21h. Je t'envoie notre TS en MP.


Merci pour le TS !

Ah, zut, je n'ai pas la carte Nevada, et je suis pris mardi soir  ::cry:: 
La semaine d'après ça devrait être bon par contre. Et je suis bien chaud pour la campagne Caucase.

----------


## Empnicolas

Après lundi on est pas obligé de faire ma mission sur le Nevada, on peux très bien faire celle de la semaine dernière vu qu'on avait pas fait grand chose dessus (qui est sur le Caucase 2.5)

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Si vous voulez, mais n'allez surtout pas tout déranger pour moi, je peux attendre une semaine.

----------


## ze_droopy

Si j'arrive à me dégager lundi (c'est encore un WiP...), on peut aussi faire un vol à part pour expliquer (si Sebum ne les connait pas encore) la liaison de données et le repérage de tache laser, qui servent bien en multi.
On pourra décider le soir même selon la participation.  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Si j'arrive à me dégager lundi (c'est encore un WiP...), on peut aussi faire un vol à part pour expliquer (si Sebum ne les connait pas encore) la liaison de données et le repérage de tache laser, qui servent bien en multi.


Alors le repérage de laser avec le LSS du A-10 je connais la théorie (pas la pratique, parce que je n'ai fait que du solo pour le moment et que je n'ai jamais réussi à créer un JTAC autre que type 3 dans l'éditeur), par contre le datalink je n'ai jamais essayé. Je ne sais même pas si on peut en faire avec l'IA.

----------


## Flappie

> Après lundi on est pas obligé de faire ma mission sur le Nevada, on peux très bien faire celle de la semaine dernière vu qu'on avait pas fait grand chose dessus (qui est sur le Caucase 2.5)


Pas fait grand chose ?! Et mes 2 chasseurs russes abattus en Harrier, alors ?  :^_^: 

Pas de souci pour moi, je veux bien la refaire, ou même en faire une autre sur le Caucase. Par contre, je te préviens : on aura un chasseur de moins puisque partizan sera pris tous les prochains lundis par la campagne de Tonio sur BoX.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Pas fait grand chose ?! Et mes 2 chasseurs russes abattus en Harrier, alors ? 
> 
> Pas de souci pour moi, je veux bien la refaire, ou même en faire une autre sur le Caucase. Par contre, je te préviens : on aura un chasseur de moins puisque partizan sera pris tous les prochains lundis par la campagne de Tonio sur BoX.


Si on fait tous de la CAS, il n'y aura pas de problème (il y a des mirages 2000 prévu pour le CAS qui ne déclenche pas l'aviation adverse)

----------


## Flappie

Sinon tu ne mets que des AIM-9 sous mon Harrier, et je gèrerai la chasse ennemie.  :;):

----------


## Vitalferox

> Si j'arrive à me dégager lundi (c'est encore un WiP...), on peut aussi faire un vol à part pour expliquer (si Sebum ne les connait pas encore) la liaison de données et le repérage de tache laser, qui servent bien en multi.
> On pourra décider le soir même selon la participation.


Moi ça me dirait bien aussi de voir ça un de ces soirs !

----------


## papagueff

Histoire de changer d'appareil, je serais bien tenté de prendre un Mirage 2000.Je vais voir de ce pas à paramétrer le profil de cet appareil.

----------


## Genchou

Pas pour moi ce soir (et probablement plus avant deux semaines) : on n'a plus internet à la maison et ce depuis mardi passé. J'adore être chez SFR.  ::|:

----------


## Aghora

Du coup, c'est Nevada ou Caucase ce soir ? Pour ce dernier, je reste en attaque au sol.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Je ne vais pas pouvoir ce soir finalement, dont n'hésitez pas à partir sur du Nevada.

----------


## Tugais

Salut tout le monde))

Pardon pour l'absence de ces deux dernières semaines, je suis en pleine préparation de mon départ et je ne rentrerai au bercail que dans quelques mois - je n'ai pas encore arrêté de date. Je suis un peu blasé de rater la campagne de Flappie, je pourrais la suivre de loin lors du mois d'Avril si vous postez de petits AAR, et ensuite blackout internet jusqu'à mon retour à la civilisation  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Salut tout le monde))
> 
> Pardon pour l'absence de ces deux dernières semaines, je suis en pleine préparation de mon départ et je ne rentrerai au bercail que dans quelques mois - je n'ai pas encore arrêté de date. Je suis un peu blasé de rater la campagne de Flappie, je pourrais la suivre de loin lors du mois d'Avril si vous postez de petits AAR, et ensuite blackout internet jusqu'à mon retour à la civilisation


Ça ne sera pas en avril, car j'ai décidé de reporter ma campagne le temps que les Autruches terminent la campagne de Tonio sur BoX qu'ils entament ce soir.

Eh oui, les Autruches en moins, ça fait beaucoup moins de joueurs, et beaucoup moins de Mirage / Huey notamment.

----------


## Vitalferox

Je ne serais pas là non plus, je vous dis a lundi prochain !

----------


## Aghora

Moi non plus, trop crevé :/...

----------


## Flappie

Moi, je suis chaud bouillant.  ::):

----------


## Vitalferox

Vous avez volé finalement lundi ? 

J'ai une question pour les pilotes de ka50 , je rencontre pas mal de problème quand je le fais voler en hiver avec des températures négative , je perds très souvent les moteurs ... 
On a fais une petite mission a deux hélicos , une gazelle et un ka , on devais escorter un convoi , on était pas très haut en altitude , et pourtant j'ai perdu 3 Ka juste à cause des casse moteurs ! 
J'ai essayé avec l'anti ice , sans , même résultat ...

Je m'y prend mal et je lui en demande trop ? Ou il y a un soucis ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Vous avez volé finalement lundi ? 
> 
> J'ai une question pour les pilotes de ka50 , je rencontre pas mal de problème quand je le fais voler en hiver avec des températures négative , je perds très souvent les moteurs ... 
> On a fais une petite mission a deux hélicos , une gazelle et un ka , on devais escorter un convoi , on était pas très haut en altitude , et pourtant j'ai perdu 3 Ka juste à cause des casse moteurs ! 
> J'ai essayé avec l'anti ice , sans , même résultat ...
> 
> Je m'y prend mal et je lui en demande trop ? Ou il y a un soucis ?


Tu mets les deux systèmes de dégivrage? (moteur et rotor)
Tu as une alerte EKRAN?
Tu as un track?

----------


## Vitalferox

> Tu mets les deux systèmes de dégivrage? (moteur et rotor)
> Tu as une alerte EKRAN?
> Tu as un track?


Oui j'ai une alerte EKRAN ""rotor anti ice" , j'ai testé en allumant toutes les réchauffe que j'ai trouvé , même résultat ... et je dois avoir un track , je te l'upload ce soir (je suis au taf) 

Les réchauffe pitot , moteur et rotor ça tape dans la puissance moteur ?

Édit : et je crois que j'ai l'alerte régime moteur qui s'allume parfois , le voyant blanc a gauche !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Oui j'ai une alerte EKRAN ""rotor anti ice"


Ca ce n'est pas une panne mais un rappel.
Quand tu dis que tu "perds les moteurs", quels sont les symptômes et les alertes EKRAN?



> j'ai testé en allumant toutes les réchauffe que j'ai trouvé , même résultat


Il te faut les 3: Pitot, Rotor, Engine. Celui du moteur est le même switch que l'Anti-Dust, mais en position Basse.




> Les réchauffe pitot , moteur et rotor ça tape dans la puissance moteur ?
> Édit : et je crois que j'ai l'alerte régime moteur qui s'allume parfois , le voyant blanc a gauche !


Si tes RPM sont nominaux, tes turbines sont capables d'alimenter l'ensemble des systèmes. Maintenant si tu as une perte de RPM, soit ton pilotage en demande trop à la machine (i.e. changement du pas de pale trop violent), soit ton moteur commence à givrer et ne peux plus maintenir les RPM nécessaires.
Sans le track, je ne vois pas d'autre cas.

----------


## Vitalferox

Ok , déjà avec ce que tu me dis la je me rend compte que je n'active pas la réchauffe moteur ! 

Ensuite quand je dis perdre les moteurs , ils s'éteignent carrément , d'abord un , puis l'autre , voir parfois en même temps ! 
Je t'envoie le track ce soir , mais avec ce que tu me dis , je pense être trop brusque et lui en demander trop , tu me diras ce que t'en penses

----------


## Flappie

Autre bonne pratique : vérifie que tu n'abuses pas de l'incidence de pale. Au-delà de 11-12°, tu as deux loupiottes jaunes qui s'allument au-dessus de ta tête, un peu à droite. Dans ce cas, réduit l'incidence des pales jusqu'à ce qu'elles s'éteignent.

Et oui, on a volé lundi.  ::):  On était que 3, et on s'est fait un mission Nevada en Ka-50. Ca devait être tranquille (dixit Empnicolas), et on a perdu pas mal d'appareils !  ::):  Mais la mission a été menée à bien.

----------


## ze_droopy

J'attends ton track, mais comme j'ai un petit don de divination  ::happy2:: , voila comment ça se passe:
- tu n'as pas mis le réchauffage moteur
- un des moteurs givre et n'assure plus son couple, finit par s'éteindre, petite alerte RPM.
- Instinctivement tu tires sur le collectif, mettant encore plus de contrainte sur le deuxième moteur qui a déjà du mal à supporter seul la charge, vu qu'il est en train de geler aussi.
- Le deuxième moteur n'en peux plus, tes RPM tombent, le deuxième moteur s'éteint.
-  :Sweat:

----------


## Vitalferox

> Autre bonne pratique : vérifie que tu n'abuses pas de l'incidence de pale. Au-delà de 11-12°, tu as deux loupiottes jaunes qui s'allument au-dessus de ta tête, un peu à droite. Dans ce cas, réduit l'incidence des pales jusqu'à ce qu'elles s'éteignent.
> 
> Et oui, on a volé lundi.  On était que 3, et on s'est fait un mission Nevada en Ka-50. Ca devait être tranquille (dixit Empnicolas), et on a perdu pas mal d'appareils !  Mais la mission a été menée à bien.


Les voyants jaunes dont tu parles sont avec tous les voyants "en haut à droite" ? Je sais que j'ai des voyants qui s'allument pour me signaler que je suis à la limite de puissance des moteurs (ou qque chose de ce style) , j'ai plus le nom en tête , j'aurais plus de précision en rentrant du taf ...

Lundi je me suis couché à 21h15 tellement j'étais mort , je serais la lundi prochain sans faute !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'attends ton track, mais comme j'ai un petit don de divination , voila comment ça se passe:
> - tu n'as pas mis le réchauffage moteur
> - un des moteurs givre et n'assure plus son couple, finit par s'éteindre, petite alerte RPM.
> - Instinctivement tu tires sur le collectif, mettant encore plus de contrainte sur le deuxième moteur qui a déjà du mal à supporter seul la charge, vu qu'il est en train de geler aussi.
> - Le deuxième moteur n'en peux plus, tes RPM tombent, le deuxième moteur s'éteint.
> -


Ah ah , c'est fort possible , et comme je suis concentré sur l'action en cours je me rend compte de rien ...

----------


## Vitalferox

Voila le lien pour download le track http://https://www.dropbox.com/s/ey3...nKa50.trk?dl=0

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Y a des malades...... Jsuis impressionnė par le boulot rėalisė....

----------


## Flappie

Pfiou... le truc, c'est quand tu veux te mettre à fond dans un autre appareil... il faut de la place pour monter un deuxième cockpit !  ::):  En tout cas, chapeau bas à ce monsieur.


Note pour Empnicolas : le gars a l'air de suivre scrupuleusement la procédure, sauf pour les 2 shutoff valves qu'il ouvre en même temps, et ça semble être dans l'ordre des choses puisque ça lui permet d'accéder au frein de rotor. Bref, ça répond à la question qu'on se posait lundi.

----------


## papagueff

Effectivement, un truc de malade mais comme le dit Flappie il ne peux piloter que le KA50. Si il veut se faire autant de cockpits que nous pilotons d'avions, il va lui falloir beaucoup de temps et beaucoup de place, sans compter madame qui risque de ruer dans les brancards   :^_^: 
En tout cas chapeau bas Monsieur.Du travail de pro.

----------


## SergeyevK

Du coup son écran parait tout petit. C'est un peu con...

----------


## Flappie

> Du coup son écran parait tout petit. C'est un peu con...


Oui, c'est dommage. Après tout le blé qu'il a mis dans son cockpit... un triple écran n'aurait pas coûté beaucoup plus cher !

Cela dit, comme dit dans les commentaires : _"I jus now realized. Screw finding a solution to the monitor. Get an HTC Vive so you can look around and when you reach for the buttons you'll actually feel them and use them.﻿"_ Cela dit, sans les bras du pilote en VR, c'est sûrement plus compliqué qu'il n'y parait.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Voila le lien pour download le track http://https://www.dropbox.com/s/ey3...nKa50.trk?dl=0


Je te confirme que tu n'as jamais enclenché l'engine anti-icing (Le démarrage auto c'est le mal  :;): ).
Et je te confirme que tu es trop focalisé sur la mission et pas assez sur ta monture. 
Vers 09:59 heure mission, ton moteur 1 commence à tousser, avec des chutes de rpm (audible). Après une dizaine de secondes, il cale:

Tu perds ton premier moteur, ton RPM collectif chute pendant quelques secondes alors que tu es en vol palier, mais tu sembles ne rien remarquer; le moteur 2 fait remonter les RPM du collectif à leur valeur nominal, youpi tout va bien... pendant quelques secondes. Ensuite le moteur 2 gèle à son tour:

Tu perds ton collectif, tu tombes.

Même scénario pour la deuxième fois.
La troisième, les moteurs n'ont pas eu le temps de geler, tu t'es juste énervé sur le pilotage  ::P: 

Bref:
- Bien activer les 3 anti-icing en cas de température négative, et surtout quand l'EKRAN prévient (la température baisse en altitude).
- Toujours garder un oeil sur les rpm moteurs. Regarde à nouveau ton track et mémorise le son du moteur qui toussote avant de caler, ça te laissera quelques secondes les prochaines fois pour réagir.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Je te confirme que tu n'as jamais enclenché l'engine anti-icing (Le démarrage auto c'est le mal ).
> Et je te confirme que tu es trop focalisé sur la mission et pas assez sur ta monture. 
> Vers 09:59 heure mission, ton moteur 1 commence à tousser, avec des chutes de rpm (audible). Après une dizaine de secondes, il cale:
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/03/29/907c...26a73b60aa.jpg
> Tu perds ton premier moteur, ton RPM collectif chute pendant quelques secondes alors que tu es en vol palier, mais tu sembles ne rien remarquer; le moteur 2 fait remonter les RPM du collectif à leur valeur nominal, youpi tout va bien... pendant quelques secondes. Ensuite le moteur 2 gèle à son tour:
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/03/29/8b80...e914106f44.jpg
> Tu perds ton collectif, tu tombes.
> 
> Même scénario pour la deuxième fois.
> ...


Ok, déjà merci beaucoup pour cette analyse ! Quand il s'est mis a tousser je l'ai entendu, mais j'étais pas sur de moi et de ce que ça voulais dire ! Bon je me doutais quand même que c’était pas franchement bon signe   
Ensuite, l'engine anti-icing, je vais m'en servir un peu plus souvent maintenant que je sais que c'est ou c'est, et je surveillerais un peu plus ma monture a l'avenir dans ces conditions météorologique ! D'ailleurs j'ai encore la mission qu'on a fais ce soir la , je vais la retenter en appliquant tes conseils.

Et pour finir, le démarrage auto, je sais que c'est mal et que je devrais pas, mais je vole pas mal avec ce bestiau en ce moment et je me fais beaucoup abattre, je dois donc souvent le démarrer, parfois j'ai la flemme de le faire a la main et ça me permet de faire autre chose pendant qu'il démarre. 

Maintenant je sais que c'est moi qui en demandais trop, et qui ne surveillais pas ce qu'il fallait, merci beaucoup !

----------


## Flappie

> je vole pas mal avec ce bestiau en ce moment et je me fais beaucoup abattre


La portée efficace du Vikhr est de 7,2 km (un peu plus en guidage manuel). Abats les blindés au Vikhr (Strela/Chaparral, Shilka/Vulcan, chars lourds et chars moyens type BMP) sans t'en approcher à moins de 6km.
Le canon a une portée efficace de 3 km (dans le meilleur des cas). Il sert à éliminer les menaces à très courte portée et le "mou" (transport de troupes armé type LAV/BTR, canons mobiles, camions, jeeps...).

Et surtout, surtout, si l'alarme du RWR sonne, ne reste pas en stationnaire et replie-toi le plus rapidement possible !  :;): 

Si tu respectes ces consignes, tu ne te feras plus abattre par les véhicules que tu n'as pas repéré, comme ça m'est arrivé en fin de mission lundi dernier (je n'ai pas scanné ce qui se trouvait au devant de mon hélico car nous rentrions à la base avec la satisfaction du devoir accompli...).

----------


## Vitalferox

> La portée efficace du Vikhr est de 7,2 km (un peu plus en guidage manuel). Abats les blindés au Vikhr (Strela/Chaparral, Shilka/Vulcan, chars lourds et chars moyens type BMP) sans t'en approcher à moins de 6km.
> Le canon a une portée efficace de 3 km (dans le meilleur des cas). Il sert à éliminer les menaces à très courte portée et le "mou" (transport de troupes armé type LAV/BTR, canons mobiles, camions, jeeps...).
> 
> Et surtout, surtout, si l'alarme du RWR sonne, ne reste pas en stationnaire et replie-toi le plus rapidement possible ! 
> 
> Si tu respectes ces consignes, tu ne te feras plus abattre par les véhicules que tu n'as pas repéré, comme ça m'est arrivé en fin de mission lundi dernier (je n'ai pas scanné ce qui se trouvait au devant de mon hélico car nous rentrions à la base avec la satisfaction du devoir accompli...).


Ben je meurs souvent comme ça oui, j’abats ma cible principale a bonne distance mais je me fais toujours surprendre par une IA que j'avais pas vu ... Faut que je fasse plus attention a mes déplacements, et ptet que j'analyse un peu plus le terrain a la recherche des petits malins bien planqués avant de lancer mon attaque ! Je ne vois pas le RWR s'allumer souvent, mais quand ca arrive je sais que je dois me mettre a l'abris au plus vite, par contre, certaines fois, descendre au niveau du sol, me planquer entre les arbres ne suffit pas a m'en sortir !

Je me suis essayé contre un Sa11 aussi l'autre jour, toujours en Ka50, c'est violent ces engins la ! ^^ J'ai a peine sorti le nez de derrière la montagne ou je me cachais que je me suis pris des départs missiles dans tous les sens, ça a été tellement brutal que ça a fais lager mon pc !

----------


## DHP

Ptite question: Je vais réinstaller W10 et j'aimerais garder ma config DCS (Graphique et touche si possible). Quel dossier/fichier dois-je sauvegarder ?




> C:\Users"yourname"\Saved Games\DCS\Config\Input


Autre chose à faire ?

----------


## Flappie

> Je me suis essayé contre un Sa11 aussi l'autre jour, toujours en Ka50, c'est violent ces engins la ! ^^ J'ai a peine sorti le nez de derrière la montagne ou je me cachais que je me suis pris des départs missiles dans tous les sens, ça a été tellement brutal que ça a fais lager mon pc !


Tout ce qui attaque au radar doit être attaqué (si possible) depuis une altitude inférieure à 30m. Sinon, c'est la pluie de missiles assurée !!




> Ptite question: Je vais réinstaller W10 et j'aimerais garder ma config DCS (Graphique et touche si possible). Quel dossier/fichier dois-je sauvegarder ?


Tu n'as qu'à sauvegarder tous les dossiers qui se trouvent sous *C:\Users\***\Saved Games\* et qui commencent par "*DCS*".

Supprime tout de même les sous-répertoires metashaders et fxo afin que la nouvelle install refasse les siens. Ça pourrait t'éviter des misères graphiques et/ou de perfs (j'ignore si les dernières updates de la beta ont corrigé ce problème, mais fais-le, dans le doute).

Si au lancement du jeu, tu ne retrouves pas tes confs de périphériques, il te faudra simplement renommer les fichiers de conf contenus dans le sous-répertoire Input.

Exemple : dans mon Windows actuel, mon Warthog a pour immatriculation "91C40740-7531-11e7-8001-444553540000". La référence est contenue dans le nom des fichiers .diff.lua qui contiennent la conf (ex:_ Throttle - HOTAS Warthog {91C40740-7531-11e7-8001-444553540000}.diff.lua_). Si après une réinstall, ma conf n'apparait pas en jeu, je zieute dans le fichier dcs.log (sous-répertoire Logs) comment Windows a immatriculé mon Warthog. Je reporte ensuite cette immatriculation dans le nom des fichiers .diff.lua.

----------


## Aghora

30 mètres ? Sachant que les arbres dans DCS sont très grands, c'est un coup à faire une collision !

----------


## Flappie

> 30 mètres ? Sachant que les arbres dans DCS sont très grands, c'est un coup à faire une collision !


Il ne faut pas attaquer un lanceur Buk au-dessus d'une forêt, point barre !  :^_^: 
Le plus simple est de trouver un chemin (plat ou en montée) qui mène jusqu'au Buk, et de le suivre en rase mottes.

----------


## papagueff

du monde ce soir, 21h pour tester une mission made in Papagueff. 
3 x Viggens; 3 x 25T; 3 x KA50.   ::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

Ah bah oui tiens, je me disais aujourd'hui que je n'avais pas volé assez cette semaine. Tu tombes à pic.  ::):  Je prendrai ce qu'il y a.

----------


## DHP

Merci Flappie.

----------


## yuushiro

J'ai possibilité de voler ce soir, par contre ça fait une plombe que j'ai pas touché un appareil.

Edit : Par contre si c'est nevada, ce sera sans moi.

----------


## papagueff

> J'ai possibilité de voler ce soir, par contre ça fait une plombe que j'ai pas touché un appareil.
> 
> Edit : Par contre si c'est nevada, ce sera sans moi.


Non, Caucase. Flappie je t'envoie la mission sur le TS de la Loose.

----------


## yuushiro

Décollage prévu à quelle heure ?

----------


## papagueff

> Décollage prévu à quelle heure ?


Comme cité plus haut, à partir de 21h sur le TS de la loose team

----------


## Flappie

Il est encore temps, go, go, go !

----------


## yuushiro

Flappie, je t'ai envoyé un MP pour demander le lien du TS.

----------


## Flappie

Vu, j'ai répondu.  ::):

----------


## papagueff

Où sont passés les navires de la marine Russes ? Dégouté, je suis dégouté. En effet je tente de me familiariser avec l'éditeur de mission de DCS et conçois une petite mission, toute simple, a savoir la destruction de la flotte Russe qui menace la base de Gudauta, en Georgie.
"Pas facile" me dit Flappie; Et bien plus facile que l'on croyait car les navires ont disparus, arrivés aux environs du point d'attaque pas une alerte radar ni sur le RWR de menaces des navires, rien, la zone est claire. Qui a coulé les navires ennemis ? Pas nous en tout les cas.    ::w00t::

----------


## Flappie

Pour les fanas de la Gazelle, je viens de découvrir que_ Tonnerre de Feu_ est dispo sur Netflix. C'est un film des années 80 (avec tout ce qui va avec) dont l'hélico star n'est autre qu'une Gazelle maquillée.  ::):  Je ne l'ai jamais vu mais je vais sûrement y jeter un coup d’œil ne serait-ce que pour rigoler un peu.

----------


## Flappie

Wags a fait un live aujourd'hui à bord du F/A-18C et sur la map Persian Gulf. Il est dispo ici : https://youtu.be/-HQB9F6Jeqk?t=40m22s
La ville de Dubaï rend vraiment très bien au soleil couchant !  ::w00t::

----------


## Aghora

> Pour les fanas de la Gazelle, je viens de découvrir que_ Tonnerre de Feu_ est dispo sur Netflix. C'est un film des années 80 (avec tout ce qui va avec) dont l'hélico star n'est autre qu'une Gazelle maquillée.  Je ne l'ai jamais vu mais je vais sûrement y jeter un coup d’œil ne serait-ce que pour rigoler un peu.


Je l'ai vu quand j'étais très jeune ! Après, ils en ont fait une série !

Je te préviens c'est vintage ! Mais il est pas mal, si t'aimes bien des hélicos qui se mettent sur la gueule.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

La série ça me parle ! Avec le fameux "Turbine boost" !!!  ::lol:: 

J'ai retrouvé un épisode sur Youtube  ::):  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNo3v50oImc

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Bon, cette semaine c'est bon, je serai dispo ce soir, demain (mardi) et vendredi s'il y a des canards qui volent.

----------


## Flappie

Je pense qu'il y aura pas mal de monde ce soir. En tout cas, les trois soirs me vont.
Qui d'autre pour ce soir ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ah petite question pratique : j'ai la version Steam du jeu (en open beta 2.5), ça pose problème pour se connecter aux serveurs ? Il faut que je télécharge la version de ED ?

----------


## Flappie

Non, aucun souci tant que tu as bien la dernière version de la beta (les versions sont listées ici) : _2.5.0.15365.345_. Le numéro s'affiche en bas à droite du menu principal du jeu.

----------


## papagueff

> Je pense qu'il y aura pas mal de monde ce soir. En tout cas, les trois soirs me vont.
> Qui d'autre pour ce soir ?


Papagueff présent

----------


## Empnicolas

Présent également

D'ailleurs, je vous met les deux vidéo de notre petite mission en Ka-50 de la semaine dernière:

----------


## Aghora

Pas là, avec ma copine.

----------


## k4ngoo

> Je pense qu'il y aura pas mal de monde ce soir. En tout cas, les trois soirs me vont.
> Qui d'autre pour ce soir ?


Présent aussi !
J'ai pas de mission Caucase sous le coude. Vous avez une idée ?

----------


## Loloborgo

> Pas là, avec ma copine.


roh frimeur!  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> Présent aussi !
> J'ai pas de mission Caucase sous le coude. Vous avez une idée ?


Je vais regarder ça.

----------


## yuushiro

Si vous volez sur Caucase, ça m’intéresse ce soir. Si il y'a une petite place dans un tank volant A10C, c'est encore mieux.

----------


## Flappie

Ca doit pouvoir se trouver, d'autant que L.F. Sébum volera aussi en A-10C, a priori.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Yep. Vous comptez commencer vers quelle heure (je viens d'arriver chez moi, la presse et ses cadences infernales...) ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Désolé, pas dispo depuis hier. Je m'accorde quelques jours de caca-couche-fievre-vomi avec ma fille et je reviens...  :Gerbe:

----------


## Flappie

> Yep. Vous comptez commencer vers quelle heure (je viens d'arriver chez moi, la presse et ses cadences infernales...) ?


Comme tu l'as vu, on se donne rdv à 21h pour ne voler qu'à partir de  21h30.  ::P:  C'est souvent comme ça quand on fait du "sur mesures".



> Désolé, pas dispo depuis hier. Je m'accorde quelques jours de caca-couche-fievre-vomi avec ma fille et je reviens...


Bon courage.  :WTF:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Comme tu l'as vu, on se donne rdv à 21h pour ne voler qu'à partir de  21h30.  C'est souvent comme ça quand on fait du "sur mesures".


Ah ben parfait, c'est exactement ce qu'il me faut.
En tout cas merci à tous pour l'initiation d'hier soir, j'ai hâte de voir la vidéo.

----------


## Vitalferox

Ce lundi férié m'a bien foutu dedans, j'ai complètement zappé le rdv d'hier soir ... mes excuses !

----------


## papagueff

Bonsoir à tous,
Si vous désirez tester une mission à la Papagueff ( qui fonctionne  ::siffle::  ),je vous donne rendez vous Jeudi 5/04 à 21h.
Appareils disponibles: 8 x KA50 et 3 x Harriers, pour une mission anti navire.   ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

> Bonsoir à tous,
> Si vous désirez tester une mission à la Papagueff ( qui fonctionne  ),je vous donne rendez vous Jeudi 5/04 à 21h.
> Appareils disponibles: 8 x KA50 et 3 x Harriers, pour une mission anti navire.


Je suis partant en Harrier. Rassure-moi, les navires ne seront pas armés ? (parce que le Harrier n'a que des bombes et des Maverick qui ne savent plus rien locker en ce moment)

----------


## k4ngoo

> Bonsoir à tous,
> Si vous désirez tester une mission à la Papagueff ( qui fonctionne  ),je vous donne rendez vous Jeudi 5/04 à 21h.
> Appareils disponibles: 8 x KA50 et 3 x Harriers, pour une mission anti navire.


Je vais perfectionner ma pratique du Ka-50 ce soir et je tenterai de vous rejoindre jeudi. On tire avec quoi sur les navires en hélico ? des bombes ? Les Vikhrs, ça doit juste les chatouiller, non ?

----------


## Flappie

> Les Vikhrs, ça doit juste les chatouiller, non ?


Non, ça raye la peinture, et c'est mauvais pour le moral des troupes.

Figure-toi que le Ka-50 peut emporter des S-25 (et même des S-29). Je ne les ai encore jamais utilisés d'ailleurs.

----------


## k4ngoo

> Figure-toi que le Ka-50 peut emporter des S-25. Je ne les ai encore jamais utilisés d'ailleurs.


Tu dois vouloir dire Kh-25 ? Je crois qu'ils ne sont pas supportés dans DCS.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, je parle bien des Kh-25 et Kh-29. Avec le cockpit en anglais, le Su-25T les appelle "S-25" et "S-29" pour une raison qui m'échappe.

----------


## papagueff

les hélicos seront équipés de KH 25ML. Les Harriers avec des GBU 12 et GBU 16

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis partant en Harrier. Rassure-moi, les navires ne seront pas armés ? (parce que le Harrier n'a que des bombes et des Maverick qui ne savent plus rien locker en ce moment)


Ben si, les navires sont armés (3 x Molniya seulement et le reste ce sont des Kargos), sinon c'est pas marrant. Mais en très haute altitude tu dois pouvoir larguer tes Bombes en sécurité. Pour les hélicos faudra être très bas, pour pouvoir s'approcher et tirer les missiles. Je vous expliquerais la méthode à suivre ( en théorie je connais mais en pratique c'est autre chose).   :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour Flappie, la mission est dans gestionnaire de fichiers de TS "Missions Papagueff"

----------


## Flappie

> Ben si, les navires sont armés (3 x Molniya seulement et le reste ce sont des Kargos), sinon c'est pas marrant. Mais en très haute altitude tu dois pouvoir larguer tes Bombes en sécurité. Pour les hélicos faudra être très bas, pour pouvoir s'approcher et tirer les missiles. Je vous expliquerais la méthode à suivre ( en théorie je connais mais en pratique c'est autre chose).


C'est peut-être faisable en très haute altitude (j'ignore la portée verticale des Molniya), mais il ne faut pas que les navires se déplacent, ou le calcul de la solution de tir ne tient plus.

EDIT: D'après Wikipédia, les missiles sol-air du Molniya ont une portée de 4km. Mais comme c'est du Strela, on doit pouvoir s'approcher plus près puisqu'il est assez facile de leurrer ces missiles. Je sens qu'on va bien s'amuser.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

C'est officiel : la 2.5 est sortie de beta.

https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...32&postcount=7

----------


## Sigps220

> C'est officiel : la 2.5 est sortie de beta.
> 
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...32&postcount=7


Sortie de beta, mais sans amélioration des problèmes qui subsistaient dans la beta ? 

J'ai pas oublié mes templates d'unités pour le wiki, je sors à peine de mes cartons, j'essaie de m'y mettre dès que possible.

----------


## DHP

> Sortie de beta, mais sans amélioration des problèmes qui subsistaient dans la beta ? 
> 
> J'ai pas oublié mes templates d'unités pour le wiki, je sors à peine de mes cartons, j'essaie de m'y mettre dès que possible.


Il sortent bien les modules à plein tarif sans qu'ils soit terminés pendant plusieurs années. On est plus à ça de près.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Flappie

Héhé, vous devez pas bosser autour du software, vous.  ::P:  Une version passée en prod n'est jamais 100% "stable" ni "parfaite", sauf peut-être si vous bossez à la NASA.

Personnellement, je n'ai que le crash de vendredi dernier à déplorer. Il était probablement dû à la mission que j'exécutais (encore _Defend the Depot_). En ce qui me concerne, DCS tourne au poil. Il faut simplement que les cockpits des appareils soient tous refaits pour se conformer au nouveau système d'éclairage.

----------


## Sigps220

> Héhé, vous devez pas bosser autour du software, vous.  Une version passée en prod n'est jamais 100% "stable" ni "parfaite", sauf peut-être si vous bossez à la NASA.
> 
> Personnellement, je n'ai que le crash de vendredi dernier à déplorer. Il était probablement dû à la mission que j'exécutais (encore _Defend the Depot_). En ce qui me concerne, DCS tourne au poil. Il faut simplement que les cockpits des appareils soient tous refaits pour se conformer au nouveau système d'éclairage.


Eh eh effectivement. Après c'est vrai que de mon côté je n'ai eu qu'un seul crash sur l'open béta (écran noir sans chargement dans l'éditeur lors d'un changement rapide de carte Caucase vers Nevada). 

J'étais plutôt surpris de voir ED reconnaître dans un mail il y a quelques jours qu'il restait le problème de la fuite de mémoire à régler, pour décider de basculer cette version en prod sans changement sur ce point. 

Après pour les appareils, je ne partage pas la vision de DHP. Beaucoup d'appareils sont identifiés comme en béta / early access donc non fini. En tant que client on fait notre choix en conscience, après il y a des beta qui avancent plus vite que d'autres mais aujourd'hui on sait en s'engageant sur un appareil à quoi nous devons nous attendre. 

Ca à l'air de bouger pas mal sur la carte Golf persique, un premier Stream dimanche (déjà mentionné) et un second est prévu dimanche prochain sur la partie nord de la carte, qui a été moins montré dans les différentes captures et vidéos. Cette agitation autour de la carte me fait soupçonner que sa sortie ne devrait plus trop tarder. 
Au moins en béta, la faction Iranienne n'étant pour le moment qu'à peine ébauchée (je ne sais même plus si ce pays existe dans l'éditeur).

----------


## papagueff

Bon mission testée et réussie partiellement ( un cargo et un molniya coulés, plus un grishka endommagé mais non coulé), avec un KA50 (le mien) et les 3 Harriers en IA. Je suis le seul à être rentré entier au farp,les Harriers se sont fait détruire après avoir largués leurs bombes.
C'est donc faisable mais pour les KA 50 faut voler très bas à l'approche du waypoint, 10/12 mètres maxi.   ::w00t::

----------


## Flappie

Impec', y'a plus qu'à alors.  ::):

----------


## papagueff

Du monde ce soir pour inaugurer la 1ère mission de Papagueff..... Qui fonctionne ?   ::unsure::

----------


## Flappie

Allez, tu nous en avais déjà concocté une autre qui fonctionnait très bien. Même qu'on avait décollé du Tarawa.

Ben, déjà, je serai là ce soir.

----------


## k4ngoo

> Du monde ce soir pour inaugurer la 1ère mission de Papagueff..... Qui fonctionne ?


Idem : présent en Ka-50, pour mes premiers tirs de Kh-25 sur cet hélico.

----------


## Flappie

*IMPORTANT:*

Je vous informe tous que j'ai déplacé ma prochaine campagne DCS aux *jeudis soirs*. A priori, tous les inscrits sont dispos ces soirs-là, sauf TheSchmout qui n'était déjà pas dispo les lundis.

Cela veut dire que : 
1. je n'ai plus besoin d'attendre la fin de la campagne de Tomio sur BoS pour lancer ma campagne.
2. les propriétaires de BoS qui lorgnaient sur la campagne de Tomio vont pouvoir y participer les lundis soirs.

Plus d'infos sur ma campagne très bientôt.

----------


## Flappie

Un scoop sur DCS : le F-16C serait en cours de développement.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2nV2OHovT8 (dans les commentaires de l'uploader, sous la vidéo)

----------


## Bacab

> Un scoop sur DCS : le F-16C serait en cours de développement.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2nV2OHovT8 (dans les commentaires de l'uploader, sous la vidéo)


Chouette ! On va enfin pouvoir piloter en beta dans un environnement tout cassé et pour 80$ un avion dispo chez la concurrence pour 3 €. J'ai tellement hâte  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

> Chouette ! On va enfin pouvoir piloter en beta dans un environnement tout cassé et pour 80$ un avion dispo chez la concurrence pour 3 €. J'ai tellement hâte


T'as raison, reste sur BMS.  ::P:

----------


## Empnicolas

> Chouette ! On va enfin pouvoir piloter en beta dans un environnement tout cassé et pour 80$ un avion dispo chez la concurrence pour 3 €. J'ai tellement hâte


Enfin on va avoir quelque chose où on va pouvoir apprendre à utiliser le F-16 dans un environnement informatique et une interface qui ne date pas de 1990 et le tous avec des missions d'entrainement  ::P:

----------


## war-p

::w00t::  C'est bon ça, bon en vrai je préfère le F18, et j'ai peur qu'il manque plein de trucs par rapport à bms, mais au moins ça devrait flatter la rétine (et aussi possiblement un modèle de vol plus sympa, je l'ai toujours trouvé insipide sur bms)

----------


## Flappie

Personnellement, je me réjouis que la collection s'agrandisse, mais je constate que c'est toujours côté OTAN... F-14A/B, F-15C, F-16C, F/A-18C, Mirage 2000C, Mirage F1, Mirage III, Viggen, Harrier et en face le maigre trio FC3 Su-27, Su-33 et Mig-29 (j'oublie volontairement le daté MiG-21 qui ne peut pas décemment lutter contre des appareils conçus dans les années 70 ou plus tard encore).

Pour l'instant, le seul jet russe qui pourrait arriver -le MiG-19 de RAZBAM- date des années 50. Bouuuh, j'ai peur.

Heureusement, Deka Ironwork nous prépare le JF-17 chinois. En parlant de ça, voici une update de leur part.

https://fr-fr.facebook.com/dekaironworksims/

----------


## Sigps220

> Personnellement, je me réjouis que la collection s'agrandisse, mais je constate que c'est toujours côté OTAN... F-14A/B, F-15C, F-16C, F/A-18C, Mirage 2000C, Mirage F1, Mirage III, Viggen, Harrier et en face le maigre trio FC3 Su-27, Su-33 et Mig-29 (j'oublie volontairement le daté MiG-21 qui ne peut pas décemment lutter contre des appareils conçus dans les années 70 ou plus tard encore).
> 
> Pour l'instant, le seul jet russe qui pourrait arriver -le MiG-19 de RAZBAM- date des années 50. Bouuuh, j'ai peur.
> 
> Heureusement, Deka Ironwork nous prépare le JF-17 chinois. En parlant de ça, voici une update de leur part.
> 
> https://fr-fr.facebook.com/dekaironworksims/


A la décharge des concepteurs, la production rouge est bien plus standardisée que ne l'est celle du côté bleu. Côté rouge, il manque un Mig-29 remis au goût du jour et un Mig-23 et avec ces deux appareils ont pourra avoir un panel représentatif des aviations rouges des années 90-00's (avec des Mig-21, certes plus au niveau mais qui continuaient d'être utilisées sur cette période, plutôt en attaque au sol). 
Je ne pense pas que nous verrons des Mig-25 / Mig-31 sur DCS, la carte sont trop petite pour ces enclumes volantes  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Si seulement ED pouvait passer un des Su-27/33 ou MiG-29 en ASM (cockpit cliquable + systèmes internes conformes aux vrais), ça permettrait de rééquilibrer la balance. J'ose pas imaginer le roster BlueFlag après la sortie des F-18, F-14 et F-16... On est déjà à 3 blue vs 1 red à ce jour.

La question, c'est : est-ce que le gouvernement russe les en empêche ?

----------


## Sigps220

> Si seulement ED pouvait passer un des Su-27/33 ou MiG-29 en ASM (cockpit cliquable + systèmes internes conformes aux vrais), ça permettrait de rééquilibrer la balance. J'ose pas imaginer le roster BlueFlag après la sortie des F-18, F-14 et F-16... On est déjà à 3 blue vs 1 red à ce jour.
> 
> La question, c'est : est-ce que le gouvernement russe les en empêche ?


Pas impossible, si ED a des contrats avec le gouvernement russe, il est effectivement probable qu'ils aient accès à des informations confidentielles qui ne peut pas servir le grand public. En théorie rien n'interdit à ED de développer malgré tout le système sans utiliser les données privilégiés mais ça nécessite un firewall costaud. Le mieux serait effectivement qu'ED demande à un studio tiers de développer ces modules. 

Pour le roster, ça dépend de ce qu'on prévoit côté rouge. Sur la map golf persique, on peut très bien envisagé d'intégrer des F-14 côté rouge.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour le roster, ça dépend de ce qu'on prévoit côté rouge. Sur la map golf persique, on peut très bien envisagé d'intégrer des F-14 côté rouge.


C'est vrai, bien que si on veuille vraiment coller à l'Histoire, ils ont été "sabotés" par les américains quand ils sont partis, rendant leurs capacités à peau de chagrin.

EDIT: d'ailleurs, a-t-on des infos sérieuses sur le sujet ? Ca m'intéresse.

Tiens, je viens de trouver un autre appareil assez vieillot pour ne plus être protégé par l'état russe et assez récent pour le confronter au roster OTAN : le Su-17/20/22. J'espère qu'on l'aura un jour en module côté rouge.

----------


## Sigps220

> C'est vrai, bien que si on veuille vraiment coller à l'Histoire, ils ont été "sabotés" par les américains quand ils sont partis, rendant leurs capacités à peau de chagrin.


Ils ont malgré tout servi lors de la guerre Iran - Irak et semble s'en être pas trop mal tiré face aux appareils Irakiens qui étaient plutôt modernes (et fournis par l'URSS). 
A mon avis, il y a de l'enfumage des 2 côtés, les US ne veulent pas perdre la face en admettant que leur fleuron technologique est tombé dans de mauvaise mains et l'Iran a aussi tendance à exagéré ce qu'elle a pu faire pour les maintenir en l'état. 
En tout cas, les F-14 sont toujours volant aujourd'hui, même s'ils sont probablement assez éloignés des standards US (des ex-standards).

----------


## Bacab

> C'est vrai, bien que si on veuille vraiment coller à l'Histoire, ils ont été "sabotés" par les américains quand ils sont partis, rendant leurs capacités à peau de chagrin.
> 
> EDIT: d'ailleurs, a-t-on des infos sérieuses sur le sujet ? Ca m'intéresse.
> 
> Tiens, je viens de trouver un autre appareil assez vieillot pour ne plus être protégé par l'état russe et assez récent pour le confronter au roster OTAN : le Su-17/20/22. J'espère qu'on l'aura un jour en module côté rouge.


Les F-14 ont été assez rapidement remis en état par l'Iran. Ils ont notamment été engagé lors de la guerre Iran - Irak de 1980 à 1988. Plusieurs ont été abattus au cours du conflit (notamment par des Mirage F1 Irakien) mais il en reste une flotte conséquente, intégrant même, d'après certaines sources des modifications "locales".

Source : 
_Les Héros de Bagdad_ de Jean Louis Bernard (super bouquin !)
ACIG et plus généralement Tom Cooper qui a sorti pas mal d'articles sur ce conflit et sur les forces aériennes iraniennes.

----------


## Flappie

D'accord, merci. Je pensais que le sabotage américain avait privé ces F-14 de quasi tout leur armement, et cela de façon durable.

----------


## Sigps220

Ca y est j'ai retrouvé l'article que j'ai lu récemment sur les Tomcats Iranien : ICI
D'ailleurs les Iraniens sont d'ailleurs les seuls à ma connaissance à avoir eu des coups au but au combat avec les Phoenix, les tirs US ayant tous été infructueux en 1991. 

La confusion vient du fait que les Iraniens ont beaucoup utilisé les F-14 dans un rôle d'Awacs pendant la guerre avec l'Irak, laissant penser qu'ils ne pouvaient pas utiliser autrement ces appareils. Mais les dernières recherches ont montrés que les F-14 ont effectivement été utilisé au combat. D'ailleurs concernant le sort des Tomcats persan, un article assez complet ici (même source que le précédent)

----------


## jeanba

> C'est vrai, bien que si on veuille vraiment coller à l'Histoire, ils ont été "sabotés" par les américains quand ils sont partis, rendant leurs capacités à peau de chagrin.
> 
> EDIT: d'ailleurs, a-t-on des infos sérieuses sur le sujet ? Ca m'intéresse.


Regarde sur le forum acig, et il y a aussi le bouquin de Pierre Razoux :

Il n'y a pas eu de vrai sabotage car les US comptaient bien revenir (source : La Guerre Iran Iark de Pierre Razoux), mais ils ne les ont pas aidé non plus
C'est beaucoup plus compliqué que ça :
Déjà, au départ des US, seuls les Phoenix étaient opérationnels car les Sparrows et Sidewinders dont disposaient les Iraniens étaient des versions USAF, incompatibles avec le F14 US Navy.
Les moyens de guerre électroniques (brouilleurs, leurres) Iraniens étaient relativement limités ("standards") car les Iraniens n'avaient pas été formés.
A la révolution, et surtout suite à une tentative de coup d'état, une grande partie du personnel de l'armée de l'air iranienne est arrêté, torturé, voire exécuté, mais avec l'invasion irakiennes, la plupart sont libérés.
Quant à la maintenance, l'Iran disposaient d'amples stocks de rechanges dispersés dans divers bases, le tout géré par un super logiciel.
Seul problème, les US se sont barrés avec le logiciel en question de sorte qu'il a fallu plusieurs années pour refaire les inventaires.

Par contre, les iraniens ont bénéficié de l'aide des US ("Irangate") et d’Israël (les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis) en plus de la Turquie, de la Chine (neutres tendance "j'm'en fous plein les fouilles"), de la Syrie, de la Lybie et de la Grande Bretagne.

Quant au niveau des pilotes, il était à la base excellent (plusieurs d'entre eux avaient fait Top Gun ou avaient volé au côté des Israéliens entre 74 et 79). De sorte qu'en début de guerre, le ratio de victoires en combat aérien était de 5 pour 1 contre les Irakiens (comparable à Israel vs Pays Arabes en 67 et 73, sans la partie propagande). Mais les mollahs n'ayant aucune confiance en eux, ils devaient supporter d'autres pilotes ou membres d'équipage idéologiquement fiable mais complètement incompétents.

Globalement, le niveau de matériel va évoluer en dent de scie, en fonction des livraisons d'arme mais leur niveau ne va pas sensiblement progresser, à l'inverse des Irakiens.

----------


## Flappie

Super, merci à vous deux pour toutes ces infos !  ::):

----------


## jeanba

> Super, merci à vous deux pour toutes ces infos !


Le bouquin de Razoux est plutôt conseillé, il y a notamment une description très précise du raid sur Osirak par les F16 Israéliens

----------


## Flappie

Je viens de créer un topic dédié à mon imminente campagne DCS. On l'utilisera pour parler de la campagne, afin d'éviter de polluer le présent topic (qui je le rappelle réunit tous les pilotes de combat, et pas seulement ceux volant sur DCS).

C'est par ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...7#post11621187

La première mission -un exercice militaire- aura lieu *jeudi prochain, 12 avril*.  ::): 

Pour éviter les conflits de version, *je demande à tous les participants de disposer de la version stable* sur leur PC. A noter que vous pouvez temporairement transformer votre version beta en version stable en utilisant *DCS Updater GUI Utility*.

----------


## Papanowel

Je vous suis depuis quelques semaines et avec l'arrivée du module F18, DCS me titille de plus en plus.

Je vois que les modules sont en promo sur steam (-50%). 

Pour débuter vous conseilleriez quoi? Flaming Cliff, histoire d'avoir de la variété?  ::): 

Je me tournerai vers du multi role dans le future d'où l'attente du F18.

----------


## Aghora

La version Steam stable est passée en 2.5 ? Ca y est ?

----------


## Flappie

> Je vous suis depuis quelques semaines et avec l'arrivée du module F18, DCS me titille de plus en plus.
> 
> Je vois que les modules sont en promo sur steam (-50%). 
> 
> Pour débuter vous conseilleriez quoi? Flaming Cliff, histoire d'avoir de la variété?


Bienvenue parmi nous !  ::):  

A part le Su-33 (et encore), Flaming Cliffs ne propose pas d'appareils multi-rôles. J'aurais donc tendance à te le conseiller, même si son arsenal d'attaque sol est limité aux bombes et aux roquettes (pas de caméra, pas de missile air-sol).

Mais si tu ne veux pas tout de suite faire du multi-rôles, je te conseille le Su-25T pour l'attaque au sol, vu qu'il est gratuit. Son grand frère, l'âpre Su-25 est payant (mais pas cher), et son apprentissage est sans doute plus simple puisque ses systèmes sont rudimentaires.

Côté OTAN, l'A-10A est très (trop ?) simple à prendre en main. De mémoire, il a un gros défaut : sa caméra ne zoome pas des masses, ce qui fait qu'il est difficile de repérer des cibles à bonne distance. Autre chose : si tu prends goût à DCS et que tu veux te tourner vers des modules plus complexes, tu ne toucheras plus jamais à l'A-10A (cela dit, lui non plus n'est pas vendu cher).

Tu peux aussi commencer par un hélico si ça te chante. Le Huey ou la Ka-50 sont tout indiqués. Le Huey pour sa rusticité (système très simple, pilotage un peu hardu mais on apprend très vite) et le Ka-50 pour son potentiel destructeur (systèmes très modernes, pilotage simple... après quelques jours de galère pour comprendre son système d'aide au pilotage).

Enfin, il y a le Mirage 2000-C, un excellent module qui vaut son pesant de cacahuètes (c'est un chasseur pur, mais tu peux aussi bombarder des cibles éclairées laser par un JTAC). Toutefois, il risque de faire double emploi quand tu auras mis les mains sur le F/A-18C.

Mon conseil final : télécharge déjà le jeu, et essaye-toi déjà au Su-25T (passe ici si tu as des questions, n'hésite pas).




> La version Steam stable est passée en 2.5 ? Ca y est ?


Voui, depuis deux jours.  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je vous suis depuis quelques semaines et avec l'arrivée du module F18, DCS me titille de plus en plus.
> 
> Je vois que les modules sont en promo sur steam (-50%). 
> 
> Pour débuter vous conseilleriez quoi? Flaming Cliff, histoire d'avoir de la variété? 
> 
> Je me tournerai vers du multi role dans le future d'où l'attente du F18.


Je te conseil tout d'abord de ne pas acheter des modules sur Steam car il y a souvent un retard pour acheter des modules par rapport à la version du site d'eagles dynamics ( on peux être à peux près sur que quand le F-18 sortira, il sera au début sur l'Open bêta mais ne sera pas achetable sur Steam tant que son "early accès" ne sera finie comme pour  le cas avec le mirage ( sorti plusieurs mois voir un an sur Steam aprés sa sortie en early accès).
En plus il n'y a plus de réutilisation possible des clé Steam sur le site de ED de mémoire (en tout cas tous ce qui est dispo après le mirage inclu).


Ensuite comme le conseil Flappie, je te conseil de commencer avec les Su25T qui est gratuit pour voir si tu accroché.
Ensuite il y a 2 possibilités:
-soit tu sais exactement ce que tu veux piloter ou ce que tu cherches, dans ce cas tu prend le module de ton souhait
-soit tu veux quelque chose qui fait tout et pas trop difficile à utiliser:chasse, attaque au sol, dans ce cas je te conseil Flaming cliff: F-15C, A-10A ( qui n'a pas de caméra en dehors de celles du Maverick, et globalement le su-25t fait plus de chose et tu as une caméra dans l'appareil), Su-25A, Su-27 et Su-33 ( qui permet de faire des appontage).

----------


## Papanowel

> Mon conseil final : télécharge déjà le jeu, et essaye-toi déjà au Su-25T (passe ici si tu as des questions, n'hésite pas).
> 
> 
> Voui, depuis deux jours.





> Je te conseil tout d'abord de ne pas acheter des modules sur Steam car il y a souvent un retard pour acheter des modules par rapport à la version du site d'eagles dynamics ( on peux être à peux près sur que quand le F-18 sortira, il sera au début sur l'Open bêta mais ne sera pas achetable sur Steam tant que son "early accès" ne sera finie comme pour  le cas avec le mirage ( sorti plusieurs mois voir un an sur Steam aprés sa sortie en early accès).
> En plus il n'y a plus de réutilisation possible des clé Steam sur le site de ED de mémoire (en tout cas tous ce qui est dispo après le mirage inclu).
> 
> 
> Ensuite comme le conseil Flappie, je te conseil de commencer avec les Su25T qui est gratuit pour voir si tu accroché.
> Ensuite il y a 2 possibilités:
> -soit tu sais exactement ce que tu veux piloter ou ce que tu cherches, dans ce cas tu prend le module de ton souhait
> -soit tu veux quelque chose qui fait tout et pas trop difficile à utiliser:chasse, attaque au sol, dans ce cas je te conseil Flaming cliff: F-15C, A-10A ( qui n'a pas de caméra en dehors de celles du Maverick, et globalement le su-25t fait plus de chose et tu as une caméra dans l'appareil), Su-25A, Su-27 et Su-33 ( qui permet de faire des appontage).


Merci à vous pour vos retours, je vais attendre alors et en attendant me tourner vers la version gratuite et tâter le SU25T, de toute façon je manque cruellement de temps en ce moment et d'ici là le F18 sera peut être sorti.

J'avais déjà volé sur le premier module Black Shark et tâté du A10 mais ça remonte à un bail  ::happy2::

----------


## Flappie

> J'avais déjà volé sur le premier module Black Shark et tâté du A10 mais ça remonte à un bail


Ah, ben fallait le dire tout de suite !  ::): 

Tu es au courant que ces 2 modules sont transposables sur DCS ? L'A-10C, c'est gratuit, et pour le Black Shark, ça dépend si tu possèdes la v1 ou la v2 (v2 = gratuit, v1 = il faut repasser à la caisse avec une réduction). Je dis ça, mais DCS était peut-être déjà sorti quand tu avais acquis ces modules ?

----------


## Vhanlay

Bon j'ai réinstallé moi aussi! Une envie de volant avec des missiles sous les ailes. Je me suis remis sur le su-25t et le f15 (les deux modules sur lequel je m'eclate le plus, j'ai toujours la flemme de bosser les autres). Je me prendrais bien le mirage histoire de me consacrer à un bon polyvalent. Il est juste en promo sur steam...

----------


## Empnicolas

> Bon j'ai réinstallé moi aussi! Une envie de volant avec des missiles sous les ailes. Je me suis remis sur le su-25t et le f15 (les deux modules sur lequel je m'eclate le plus, j'ai toujours la flemme de bosser les autres). Je me prendrais bien le mirage histoire de me consacrer à un bon polyvalent. Il est juste en promo sur steam...


Le mirage c'est un intercepteur avec des capacités air-sol (que des bombes lisses ou des roquettes et pas de possibilité de désignation)

----------


## Vhanlay

Yes, ça me va bien. Juste son prix qui colle pas !

Edit: En faite je peux le prendre sur steam et l'activer sur DCS.
Re-Edit: en faite non ca ne marche pas: https://steamcommunity.com/app/22375...5115067023612/

----------


## Jokletox

> Ah, ben fallait le dire tout de suite ! 
> 
> pour le Black Shark, ça dépend si tu possèdes la v1 ou la v2 (v2 = gratuit, v1 = il faut repasser à la caisse avec une réduction)


Perso j'ai pas eu besoin de repayer, j'ai eu une clef pour la version DCS World lors de l'installation du module V1.

----------


## DHP

> Le mirage c'est un intercepteur avec des capacités air-sol (que des bombes lisses ou des roquettes et pas de possibilité de désignation)


T'as pas des GBU-12 ? (sans laser embarqué bien sur).

----------


## Flappie

Si, si, tu peux larguer du guidé laser, mais il faut te faire éclairer la cible par un tiers, en effet.

----------


## Flappie

Les amis, je vous conseille de vous hydrater parce que vous allez baver :

Les sons :



Le modèle de vol :



Attaque au sol (on entend la fameuse Jester AI, pas mal du tout) :


(non, le modèle définitif n'est pas encore intégré en jeu, c'est pourquoi ce F-14 est dépourvu de textures en extérieur, et que les textures en intérieur ne reflètent pas ce qu'on a vu dans les précédentes updates)

Le post d'Heatblur est ici.

Parmi les bonnes nouvelles, le support complet de Simple Radio. Une première pour un module DCS, je pense.

Tous les sons proviennent d'enregistrement de vrais moteurs de F-14 (le A et le B auront donc des sons de moteur différents), et même les petits bruits du cockpit ont été enregistrés dans un vrai F-14.

----------


## Vhanlay

Comment sera gérer le deuxième pilote ? On pourra y mettre un joueur.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, on pourra voler à deux.  :B): 

Si tu choisis de voler tout seul, ton RIO sera géré par une IA (la voix qu'on entend dans la troisième vidéo). J'ignore ce qu'ils ont prévu si le joueur souhaite voler en tant que RIO : est-ce qu'un IA pilote, et est-ce qu'elle cause ? Je crois qu'Heatblur n'en a pas parlé.

Le RIO sera aussi limité qu'un vrai RIO : il ne pourra pas en même temps regarder ses instruments et te prévenir d'un départ missile visuel, par exemple (gestion du champ de vision en temps réel).

----------


## Vhanlay

Tu aurais un de la doc (je suppose qu'on le verra dans le manuel du F-14) pour comprendre l'organisation des deux pilotes sur l'appareil ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'adore le "Missile launch ! Break left !" :D

----------


## Flappie

@Vhanlay : Si j'ai bien compris, le pilote gère l'appareil (décollage, atterrisage, plan de vol, manoeuvres, ravito), et le RIO gère l'environnement (check radar, check visuel, calcul des solutions de tir, et tir).
Heatblur a publié pas mal d'info sur le radar. Je n'ai pas lu d'autres sources d'info sur le F-14. Bacab, jeanba, vous êtes là ?  ::): 

@MirabelleBenou : Oui, je ne m'y attendais pas mais après tout, le RIO est sensé avoir une meilleure vision de l'environnement que le pilote. Ça va faire bizarre de recevoir les ordres d'une IA !  ::XD::

----------


## Genchou

> La première mission -un exercice militaire- aura lieu *jeudi prochain, 12 avril*.


On avait pas parlé du lundi ?  ::unsure::  Les jeudis je grimpe donc ce sera à priori sans moi.

----------


## Flappie

> On avait pas parlé du lundi ?  Les jeudis je grimpe donc ce sera à priori sans moi.


Ah, désolé, je n'avais pas noté tes dispos dans mon premier post, et du coup je pensais que tu n'avais pas de contraintes !  :Emo: 

Comme je vais participer à la campagne de Tomio sur BoX, je ne volerai de toute façon plus sur DCS les lundis pendant au moins un mois et demi (sauf si sa campagne finit plus tôt).
Mais je te rassure : on pourra rejouer la campagne une autre fois, d'autant que Tugais va la louper aussi.

EDIT:



> *Genchou* : n'importe quel soir, A-10C / Huey / Ka-50. Peu importe.


C'est pas moi qui l'ai inventé !

----------


## papagueff

Un petit lien de l'aperçu du vol en duo sur le F14 Tomcat   :;): 
https://youtu.be/wwaMHflUCVU

----------


## Genchou

> Ah, désolé, je n'avais pas noté tes dispos dans mon premier post, et du coup je pensais que tu n'avais pas de contraintes ! 
> 
> Comme je vais participer à la campagne de Tomio sur BoX, je ne volerai de toute façon plus sur DCS les lundis pendant au moins un mois et demi (sauf si sa campagne finit plus tôt).
> Mais je te rassure : on pourra rejouer la campagne une autre fois, d'autant que Tugais va la louper aussi.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> C'est pas moi qui l'ai inventé !


Ah oui en effet c'est ma faute. Mais faut dire que depuis, mes horaires ont évolués. Il me semble que comme on avait parlé du lundi, j'ai organisé le reste de la semaine avec mes autres activités.

----------


## Bacab

> @Vhanlay : Si j'ai bien compris, le pilote gère l'appareil (décollage, atterrisage, plan de vol, manoeuvres, ravito), et le RIO gère l'environnement (check radar, check visuel, calcul des solutions de tir, et tir).
> Heatblur a publié pas mal d'info sur le radar. Je n'ai pas lu d'autres sources d'info sur le F-14. Bacab, jeanba, vous êtes là ?


Je ne suis pas un expert du F-14 et de son radar mais voici le peux que j'en sais. De ce que j'ai lu, vu et si j'interprète correctement les infos données par Heatblurr, le radar du F-14 doit beaucoup de sa réputation à deux éléments : d'une part c'est l'un des premiers radars à être utilisable quelque soit l'altitude et la position relative de la cible et du sol (merci l'effet Doppler-Fizeau !) mais c'est aussi un radar qui donnait beaucoup de possibilités au RIO pour analyser l'information et la filtrer à sa convenance. De ce fait il était sans doute plus performant que les radars concurrents qui soit ne proposaient pas du tout ces options de réglages, soit les mettaient à disposition d'un pilote déjà surchargé de travail (les avions de cette époque ayant de plus une ergonomie du cockpit toute relative).
Entre autre avantage, l’émetteur était (parait-il) puissant et l'antenne de grande dimension, ce qui lui donnait une portée certainement plus importante que les autres radars de l'époque. Je spécule peut être mais je pense qu'en plus, le "look down, shoot down" étant la pointe du progrès de l'époque, cela devait pas mal surprendre les cibles ce radar capable de les suivre en dépit des évolutions verticales qu'elles pouvaient faire.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous met les deux premières parties (et les plus intéréssantes) de notre mission de lundi dernier:

----------


## Flappie

Merci Nico. Tes vidéos laggent. Tu as changé de logiciel ? (ou alors j'avais pas vu avant)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Merci Nico. Tes vidéos laggent. Tu as changé de logiciel ?


Non pas eu le temps de testé avec Win+G pour DCS, j'essayerai de regarder pour la campagne de jeudi soir (en même temps de base dans DCS je suis à 30fps)

----------


## papagueff

> Merci Nico. Tes vidéos laggent. Tu as changé de logiciel ?


Dis donc Flappie, c'est Dimanche aujourd'hui, n'aurais tu pas abusé de la bouteille ?    ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Du monde demain soir ? Je remet ma mission avec 4 SU 25T en sead et les navires n'aiment pas ça. Par contre j'ai un problème, voir deux; 
1°) le SU 25 N°) 1 n'apparait pas dans la mission alors qu'il est bien dans le gestionnaire de mission.
2°) les 3 autres SU 25  sont accessibles mais sont sans plan de navigation alors que les waypoints apparaissent dans le gestionnaire. Ceci dit compte tenue de la petite distance qui nous sépare de l'objectif, c'est gérable.
Merci pour votre aide.   ::huh::

----------


## Flappie

> Non pas eu le temps de testé avec Win+G pour DCS, j'essayerai de regarder pour la campagne de jeudi soir (en même temps de base dans DCS je suis à 30fps)


Ah bah, cherche pas, c'est ça. J'essayerai de penser à filmer ma campagne (je suis à 70-80 fps).




> Dis donc Flappie, c'est Dimanche aujourd'hui, n'aurais tu pas abusé de la bouteille ?   
> Euh... j'ai pas compris. :gné:
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Du monde demain soir ? Je remet ma mission avec 4 SU 25T en sead et les navires n'aiment pas ça. Par contre j'ai un problème, voir deux; 
> 1°) le SU 25 N°) 1 n'apparait pas dans la mission alors qu'il est bien dans le gestionnaire de mission.
> 2°) les 3 autres SU 25  sont accessibles mais sont sans plan de navigation alors que les waypoints apparaissent dans le gestionnaire. Ceci dit compte tenue de la petite distance qui nous sépare de l'objectif, c'est gérable.
> Merci pour votre aide.


Vérifie que tous tes Su-25T sont en mode Client, et pas en IA.
Sinon, n'oublie pas que tu peux créer un groupe de 4 Su-25T, ce qui t'évite de gérer 4 plans de vol.

Je ne serais pas dispo demain puisque j'entame la campagne de Tomio sur BoX.

----------


## papagueff

> Ah bah, cherche pas, c'est ça. J'essayerai de penser à filmer ma campagne (je suis à 70-80 fps).
> 
> 
> Vérifie que tous tes Su-25T sont en mode Client, et pas en IA.
> Sinon, n'oublie pas que tu peux créer un groupe de 4 Su-25T, ce qui t'évite de gérer 4 plans de vol.
> 
> Je ne serais pas dispo demain puisque j'entame la campagne de Tomio sur BoX.


Salut Flappie; Pour la bouteille je faisais allusion aux lags que tu vois dans les vidéos de Nico, car pour moi, c'est nickel.
                   Les SU 25T sont tous en mode client
                   C'est bien ce que j'ai fais, j'ai créé un groupe avec le n°1 qui seul à le plan de vol et c'est inscrit pour les autres.

Est ce que les numéros des appareils peuvent causer problème car je les ais modifiés ?

----------


## Flappie

En fait, je ne devrais pas parler de lag, mais de low-fps.

Non, les numéros d'appareil ne devraient pas déranger. Le plus simple est encore que tu uploades la mission sur le TS ; j'y jetterai un œil.

----------


## Empnicolas

Papaguef, je n'ai regardé ta mission mais c'est normal si  il n'y a que le leader du groupe qui a une la "ligne" du plan de vole si les autres appareils sont en aillier de celui-ci (dans le même groupe).
D'ailleurs, je ne pense pas être sur DCS ce soir comme la campagne commence jeudi.

Oui Flappie, c'est ma CG qui commence à devenir un peu ancienne mais à Noel j'ai préféré un SSD pour DCS qu'une nouvelle CG, c'est juste que tu es trop habitué à voler dans de bonne condation  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> c'est juste que tu es trop habitué à voler dans de bonne condation


C'est tout récent (mi février), puisque -pour rappel- c'est la beta 2.5 m'a fait me rendre compte que ma puissante GTX980 était alimentée par un bus PCIe x4 depuis son achat !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Un petit lien de l'aperçu du vol en duo sur le F14 Tomcat  
> https://youtu.be/wwaMHflUCVU


Pas vraiment vendeur pour prepar3D ni pour le pilote...
Mais pour DCS j'ai hâte!

----------


## k4ngoo

> Pas vraiment vendeur pour prepar3D ni pour le pilote...
> Mais pour DCS j'ai hâte!


Ouais, le ravito "approximatif" est un scandale !
Par contre, au décollage, les villes sont plus réalistes que dans DCS, je trouve.

@Papageff, je serai là ce soir. Tu peux ajouter un A-10C et un mirage ? J'aimerai tester le lasing par l'A-10 et le largage de GBU par un chasseur rapide.
On pourra regarder ta mission ce soir ensemble pour voir ce qui peut clocher sur les SU-25.

----------


## papagueff

> En fait, je ne devrais pas parler de lag, mais de low-fps.
> 
> Non, les numéros d'appareil ne devraient pas déranger. Le plus simple est encore que tu uploades la mission sur le TS ; j'y jetterai un œil.


je rajoute les deux appareils que m'a demandé Kangoo et je mets la mission sur TS.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais, le ravito "approximatif" est un scandale !
> Par contre, au décollage, les villes sont plus réalistes que dans DCS, je trouve.
> 
> @Papageff, je serai là ce soir. Tu peux ajouter un A-10C et un mirage ? J'aimerai tester le lasing par l'A-10 et le largage de GBU par un chasseur rapide.
> On pourra regarder ta mission ce soir ensemble pour voir ce qui peut clocher sur les SU-25.


OK, Kangoo, je m'y emploie.

----------


## papagueff

Voilà, c'est fait,mission sur TS. Vous pouvez voir ce qui cloche. Merci.   ::|:

----------


## yuushiro

@ze_droopy, si tu cherches un Goose  :;):  pour le F-14, je suis là.

----------


## Empnicolas

papaguef, j'ai regarder ta mission, c'est parfaitement normal pour les Su-25T (ou les A-10C): il n'y a que le "leader" qui as le plan de vol: tous les appareils l'ont mais pour faciliter la lisibilité, juste celle du "leader" est visible (normalement le groupe est censé voler ensemble donc suivre le même plan de vol)

----------


## papagueff

> papaguef, j'ai regarder ta mission, c'est parfaitement normal pour les Su-25T (ou les A-10C): il n'y a que le "leader" qui as le plan de vol: tous les appareils l'ont mais pour faciliter la lisibilité, juste celle du "leader" est visible (normalement le groupe est censé voler ensemble donc suivre le même plan de vol)


Voilà, problème résolu, j'ai effacé tout les 25T de la mission et réinstallé ces derniers. Tout fonctionne nickel. Certainement une procédure d'installation pas dans l'ordre, ce qui devait faire foirer les appareils.Merci à vous tous.   ::happy2::

----------


## ze_droopy

@Yuushi: y'a plus qu'à! (attendre que ça sorte...)  :Cafe2:

----------


## papagueff

Mission sympa, hier soir avec Kangoo. Avec des A10c et des bombes GBU12 ainsi que les SU25T avec des missiles antiradiations, les navires ont bien dérouillées. Seul Kangoo s'est fait abattre par un MI 24, empêcheur de tourner en rond.   :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

> Seul Kangoo s'est fait abattre par un MI 24, empêcheur de tourner en rond.


Intéressant !  ::o:  Le Mi-24 était en mode "intercepteur" ou c'est k4ngoo qui volait au ras des pâquerettes ?


De mon côté, j'ai bien aimé la soirée sur la campagne BoX de Tomio mais j'ai eu plusieurs déconvenues :

1. mon Warthog est devenu tout mou entre mes doigts* (je pense que les ressorts de mon mod ont lâché... je verrai ce soir)
2. BoX a planté en début de partie : DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED. J'ai l'impression que c'est consécutif à plusieurs appuis sur la touche _Impr Ecran_. A noter que cette erreur est rencontrée par pas mal de joueurs sur DCS. A chaque fois, il s'agit de cartes nVidia.
3. On s'est fait détruire nos destroyers et notre dernier cargo, un port, et une base.

Par contre, j'ai abatu un P-40 qui était déjà endommagé, et je suis rentré vivant.  :B): 

L'immersion était totale, et je dois dire que les nouveaux graphismes y sont sûrement pour quelques choses ! Dommage que les textures des avions soient toujours en basse définition. J'espère qu'elles passeront toutes en 4K d'ici la fin 2018.


_*Hot Shots II, pour les deux qui suivent pas, près du radiateur_

----------


## k4ngoo

> Intéressant !  Le Mi-24 était en mode "intercepteur" ou c'est k4ngoo qui volait au ras des pâquerettes ?


Non, c'est K4ngoo qui s'est pris pour un intercepteur avec un A10C  ::ninja:: 

Très bonne soirée, en effet. Dans le contexte naval, l'A10C s'en sort bien mieux que les hélicos, puisqu'il peut monter hors de porté des missiles et larguer des bombes depuis son perchoir. Même pas besoin du Mirage.
Autre constat : les gros maverick (ceux qu'on ne peux pas prendre par grappe) sont très efficaces sur les bateaux.

Question pour les gourous de l'A10C : est-ce qu'on peut larguer plusieurs GBU-12 en même temps ? Hier soir, je n'ai pas réussi et il fallait bien 3-4 GBU par navire.

----------


## ze_droopy

> est-ce qu'on peut larguer plusieurs GBU-12 en même temps ?


En théorie oui, tu configures le profil LGB en Pairs (PRS) ou en Ripple (RIP SGL ou RIP PRS + RIP QTY > 1).

----------


## papagueff

> En théorie oui, tu configures le profil LGB en Pairs (PRS) ou en Ripple (RIP SGL ou RIP PRS + RIP QTY > 1).


Merci ze droopy, je n'ai pas été capable de donner le conseil à Kangoo, malgré qu'il ait eu une idée similaire à ton conseil mais qu'il n'a pu mettre en application. Personnellement je pensais qu'en sélectionnant dans le DMS tout les GBU 12 présents sous les emports on pouvait les larguer les uns derrières les autres en faisant des appuis successifs sur le bouton de tir, solution que je n’ai pu tester car j'étais dans le SU 25t avec lequel j'ai coulé un Grishka en larguant mes 6 missiles antiradiations (2 x kh58 et 4 x 25mpu)  d'un seul coup.   ::XD::

----------


## Vhanlay

> De mon côté, j'ai bien aimé la soirée sur la campagne BoX de Tomio mais j'ai eu plusieurs déconvenues :


BoX ? Battle of ?

----------


## Flappie

Battle of..._

S pour Stalingrad
M pour Moscow
K pour Kuban
et bientôt B pour Bodenplatte_

Et comme ils sont tous compatibles entre eux, j'appelle le groupe "Bo...X" (et je crois ne pas être le seul).

Peu à peu, le nom officiel _IL2:GB_ (Great Battles) devrait s'imposer, notamment après la sortie de _Flying Circus_ et _Tank Crew_. Cela dit, GB fait lourdement penser à Great Britain, et donc à la bataille d'Angleterre...

 :OO:

----------


## k4ngoo

> En théorie oui, tu configures le profil LGB en Pairs (PRS) ou en Ripple (RIP SGL ou RIP PRS + RIP QTY > 1).


Ok, je vais tester ça ce soir. Il me semble que ça n'a pas fonctionné hier, mais j'avais des soucis lors de la sélection des pylônes.

D'ailleurs, ça vole ce soir ?
J'ai une mission Nevada avec plein de rôles différents, si tous les participants ont la carte.

----------


## Flappie

Perso, je bosse sur la campagne, ce soir.

----------


## Papanowel

> Tu es au courant que ces 2 modules sont transposables sur DCS ? L'A-10C, c'est gratuit, et pour le Black Shark, ça dépend si tu possèdes la v1 ou la v2 (v2 = gratuit, v1 = il faut repasser à la caisse avec une réduction). Je dis ça, mais DCS était peut-être déjà sorti quand tu avais acquis ces modules ?


Désolé pour le retard de réponse.

C'est la V1 que j'ai du Black Shark  :;):  Donc faut repasser à la caisse, j'attendrai donc  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> C'est la V1 que j'ai du Black Shark  Donc faut repasser à la caisse, j'attendrai donc


jokletox dit qu'il n'a pas eu besoin d'acheter l'upgrade. J'ai du mal à y croire, vu la politique tarifaide d'ED, mais ça ne coute rien d'essayer.

----------


## Jokletox

Ha mais je confirme j'ai pas eu besoin de payer mais j'en ai été le premier surpris lors de l'installation, je pensais que ma clef serait refusée.

----------


## ze_droopy

Perso j'ai transformé mon BS v1 en version DCS la semaine dernière, et ils m'ont bien demandé ma clé v1 ET ma clé d'upgrade...

----------


## Jokletox

Moi j'ai ça acheté le 11.01.2009, c'est bien la V1 ? :




Parce qu'en installant le module V1 dont j'avais parlé y'a quelque temps j'ai pas eu besoin de repayé, j'ai eu un autre numéro de série lors de l'installation*.

Edit : *installation de la nouvelle version.

----------


## Flappie

Je confirme, c'est BS1, vu que DCS est né en 2010 (et qu'il y a écrit "deprecated version" sur ta page). Tu es bien passé au travers des mailles du filets. Ils ont certainement comblé la "faille" peu après ta découverte, et ont décidé de ne pas couper le robinet aux petits veinards comme toi.  :;): 

Bon, j'ai retrouvé les ressorts d'origine de mon Warthog. Je les ai remis en lieu et place des miens (qui se sont écrasés de 1 mm en 8 mois... d'où le manche devenu tout mou), et c'est reparti comme en 40. Mais je le trouve toujours aussi "dur" que quand je l'avais acheté.

----------


## k4ngoo

> En théorie oui, tu configures le profil LGB en Pairs (PRS) ou en Ripple (RIP SGL ou RIP PRS + RIP QTY > 1).





> Ok, je vais tester ça ce soir. Il me semble que ça n'a pas fonctionné hier, mais j'avais des soucis lors de la sélection des pylônes.


Ok, ça fonctionne en sélectionnant PRS comme type de largage... sauf sur les pylônes 5 et 7 ! L'appareil doit juger que les bombes sont trop proches, mais je n'ai pas trouvé cette restriction sur les forums ou dans le manuel.

@Papageff : pour les navires, équipe des GBU-10 sur l'A10, il y a en a moins, mais ça marche mieux (2000lb versus 500lb)  ::siffle::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> En théorie oui, tu configures le profil LGB en Pairs (PRS) ou en Ripple (RIP SGL ou RIP PRS + RIP QTY > 1).


Tiens c'est marrant, j'ai essayé ça n'a jamais marché. Les seuls largages pairs et/ou ripples que j'ai réussis étaient avec les Mk-8X. Avec les GBU il persistait à les larguer une par une.

----------


## Flappie

D'après le commentaire de l'uploader de cette vidéo, il est nécessaire d'avoir deux laser éclairant deux cibles pour larguer simultanément deux GBU. Voilà, c'était mes 50c dans la mesure où je suis une quiche en A-10C.

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est pour ça que je disais "en théorie". Dans la pratique, on ne balance jamais 2 LGB sur une même cible en même temps.

----------


## Flappie

Dites, j'aimerais activer les com radio réalistes pour la campagne DCS, mais j'ai cru comprendre que certains ne savaient pas utiliser la radio pour contacter un JTAC ou un tanker (c'est d'ailleurs mon cas).

À mon avis les appareils concernés sont principalement les A-10C, AV-8B, et Mirage. Est-ce qu'un sachant aurait la gentillesse de nous expliquer le fonctionnement de leur radio ? J'ai essayé hier d'utiliser une fréquence AM à bord de l'A-10C pour le Nine Line, et je n'ai pas réussi à joindre le JTAC.

----------


## k4ngoo

J'essaye de faire ça pour le Mirage ce midi.
On poste ça plutôt sur ton thread de campagne ?

Pour l'A10C, j'avais réussi à trouver grâce à Simple radio et son overlay qui affiche les fréquences sélectionnées. Mais je ne me souviens plus de la manip exacte.

----------


## Flappie

Va pour le thread de la campagne. Merci beaucoup.  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Est-ce qu'un sachant aurait la gentillesse de nous expliquer le fonctionnement de leur radio ? J'ai essayé hier d'utiliser une fréquence AM à bord de l'A-10C pour le Nine Line, et je n'ai pas réussi à joindre le JTAC.


C'est normal, en général le JTAC est sur VHF/FM.

Sur le A-10C, ce n'est pas bien compliqué, il faut:
- allumer les radios, mode TR ou TR/GUARD
- régler la fréquence de la radio concernée sur la fréquence voulue (mode manuel; les presets c'est bien utile, mais c'est plus compliqué)
- utiliser le bon alternat (configurer les touches) pour déclencher le menu radio correspondant (il y en a 3: UHF, VHF/AM, VHF/FM).
J'essaie de rajouter des screens dès que je peux.

De ce que j'ai lu sur le post de HeatBlur, le HaveQuick (la crypto) sera fonctionnelle aussi et directement avec SimpleRadio, je ne sais pas où ca en est pour les autres appareils.

----------


## Flappie

> - utiliser le bon alternat (configurer les touches) pour déclencher le menu radio correspondant (il y en a 3: UHF, VHF/AM, VHF/FM).


Ah, c'est vrai qu'il y a plusieurs boutons pour la radio...

J'avais configuré mon drone sur le 234 AM, et mon A-10C pareil (quand il spawne en l'air, il est par défaut sur la radio AM).

Je suppose que le problème venait du bouton... Je vais retester ce soir.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ah, c'est vrai qu'il y a plusieurs boutons pour la radio...
> 
> J'avais configuré mon drone sur le 234 AM, et mon A-10C pareil (quand il spawne en l'air, il est par défaut sur la radio AM).
> 
> Je suppose que le problème venait du bouton... Je vais retester ce soir.


Par défaut le bouton "habituel" de radio ouvre le menu INTERCOM.
Assure-toi par ailleurs que ton drone ait un rôle JFAC.

----------


## Flappie

> Assure-toi par ailleurs que ton drone ait un rôle JFAC.


AFAC, tu veux dire ? Oui, c'était le cas. Et la tâche "FAC" lui était bien affectée.

----------


## war-p

Sur le M2000c il faut régler les fréquences dans l'éditeur de mission. Il y a deux radios, une verte (la première) une rouge (la seconde) les fréquences se chevauchent mais ce ne sont pas les mêmes bandes. De mémoire la verte est VHF et la rouge UHF. Bref, il faut faire les  bon preset  radio et les noter dans le briefing. Ensuite pour allumer la verte dans l'avion, il faut tourner les boutons de AR à PaL ou PaL+G. À noter que le G permet d'aller sur la fréquence de garde commune à tout le monde avec le sélecteur juste à côté où il y a M (pour manuel de secours), P pour présélection (le mode normal) et G pour la fréquence de garde.
Pour la rouge, il suffit de passer le sélecteur de AR à M et voilà.
Après on sélectionne les fréquences prédéfinis avec les boutons avec les chiffres à côté.

----------


## Flappie

> 雞肉係雞身嘅肉，唔包內臟。雞肉係人類除咗豬肉牛肉魚肉之外，最經常食嘅肉類。食法有炸雞、口水雞、水牛城  辣雞翅、叫化雞、四寶雞扎、白切雞、沙薑雞、咖哩薯仔雞、怪味雞、金沙雞、非洲雞、炸子雞、砂鍋餛飩雞、宮  保雞丁、桶子雞、清燉武山雞、豉油雞、麻油雞、童子雞、菜膽雞、貴妃雞、黃酒雞、瑞士雞翼、葡國雞、道口燒  雞、辣子雞、鳳爪、德州扒雞、醉雞、燒酒雞、龍虎鳳、霸王雞、鹽焗雞咁。


 :Splash: 

Ça n'a pas l'air simple !

----------


## war-p

J'essaierai de faire des screens dès que possible  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après les premières missions de la campagne expliquent tout  ::P: ²

----------


## Flappie

> Après les premières missions de la campagne expliquent tout ²


Oui, ça permettra de mettre tout le monde d'équerre, d'autant que certains vont découvrir la 2.5.

Édit : je viens de comprendre ce que tu disais (campagne Mirage), mis je ne vole plus en solo depuis longtemps.

----------


## ze_droopy

Pour simplifier, Flappie, la particularité du 2000 c'est que sa deuxième radio ne fait que de l'UHF et ne fonctionne qu'avec les presets (réglés dans l'éditeur de mission). Le réglage manuel de la fréquence ne fonctionne que pour la première radio (la "Principale" ou "verte"), mais elle peut faire de la VHF et de l'UHF.

Pour cette radio Principale, la manip ressemble bcp à celle de l'A-10C (copier/coller pour la peine):
- allumer la radio, mode PAL ou PAL+G
- régler la fréquence de la radio sur la fréquence voulue (mode "M" manuel)
- utiliser le bon alternat (configurer les touches) pour déclencher le menu radio correspondant (il y en a 2: Principale VHF-UHF, Secondaire UHF).

----------


## war-p

> Pour simplifier, Flappie, la particularité du 2000 c'est que sa deuxième radio ne fait que de l'UHF et ne fonctionne qu'avec les presets (réglés dans l'éditeur de mission). Le réglage manuel de la fréquence ne fonctionne que pour la première radio (la "Principale" ou "verte"), mais elle peut faire de la VHF et de l'UHF.
> 
> Pour cette radio Principale, la manip ressemble bcp à celle de l'A-10C (copier/coller pour la peine):
> - allumer la radio, mode PAL ou PAL+G
> - régler la fréquence de la radio sur la fréquence voulue (mode "M" manuel)
> - utiliser le bon alternat (configurer les touches) pour déclencher le menu radio correspondant (il y en a 2: Principale VHF-UHF, Secondaire UHF).


En condition normales, on se sert pas du mode manuel qui est un mode de secours  :tired:  Pour discuter avec tout le monde, il y a la fréquence de garde.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Pour discuter avec tout le monde, il y a la fréquence de garde.


 :Carton:  C'est une fréquence de détresse réservée pour les urgences et les challenges. Elle n'est d'ailleurs qu'en réception sur le mode PAL+G.

----------


## war-p

> C'est une fréquence de détresse réservée pour les urgences et les challenges. Elle n'est d'ailleurs qu'en réception sur le mode PAL+G.


Ouais en même temps tu préconises d'utiliser le mode manuel qui n'est ni pratique ni indiqué en usage normal  :tired: 
Bon ok ce que je disais était un peu du troll...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 ::ninja::

----------


## Papanowel

> jokletox dit qu'il n'a pas eu besoin d'acheter l'upgrade. J'ai du mal à y croire, vu la politique tarifaide d'ED, mais ça ne coute rien d'essayer.


C'est bel et bien l'ancienne version  :;): 

Mais pas de problème, j'attendrai des retours du F18 quand il sortira (en espérant avoir plus de temps à ce moment là).

En attendant, je suivrai les news via ce topic  ::): 

Encore merci

----------


## Sigps220

> C'est bel et bien l'ancienne version 
> 
> Mais pas de problème, j'attendrai des retours du F18 quand il sortira (en espérant avoir plus de temps à ce moment là).
> 
> En attendant, je suivrai les news via ce topic 
> 
> Encore merci


En attendant, tu peux regarder les vidéos que ED publie régulièrement sur le Hornet. Ils sont en train de faire une série de vidéo tutoriels sur l'appareil. Certes ça ne remplace pas un vrai tuto les fesses dans le cockpit mais ça donne un premier aperçu de l'engin :

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ouais en même temps tu préconises d'utiliser le mode manuel qui n'est ni pratique ni indiqué en usage normal 
> Bon ok ce que je disais était un peu du troll...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Je ne préconisais rien du tout, j'expliquais comment régler la radio en dehors de l'éditeur de mission et c'est la seule solution.

C'est tendu ici le mercredi, non?  :Lime:

----------


## Flappie

> Je ne préconisais rien du tout, j'expliquais comment régler la radio en dehors de l'éditeur de mission


Et ça me va très bien de vous déléguer le boulot ! Parce que c'est déjà un sacré boulot de créer une campagne !

----------


## Flappie

Si ça vous botte, vous pouvez installer les jolies skins des Mirage autruchiens. Ça se dézippe dans le répertoire _\Saved Gamers\DCS_ou_DCS.openbeta\Liveries_ ).

Voici le briefing de la mission 1. Si j'ai le temps, il sera enrichi d'une carte demain.

----------


## papagueff

Je préconise que l'on se fasse, un soir une formation et entrainement radio sur le A10,mirage et KA50. Qu'en pensez vous ? J'ai déjà utilisé le JTAC sur le A10 et peux vous indiquer comment ça fonctionne.

----------


## Aghora

Je suis d'accord !

----------


## Flappie

> Je préconise que l'on se fasse, un soir une formation et entrainement radio sur le A10,mirage et KA50. Qu'en pensez vous ? J'ai déjà utilisé le JTAC sur le A10 et peux vous indiquer comment ça fonctionne.


C'est le but de la mission de demain : l'entraînement.  :;):

----------


## Vitalferox

Question pour les pilotes de Huey, chez vous le trim pilote fonctionne ? Chez moi ça ne veut plus rien savoir, le "force trim" est bien enclenché , je vois le bouton sur le manche s'activer mais le trim ne fonctionne pas ...
Bon il m'a fais d'autres choses étranges hier, les pilotes qui meurent sans raison en plein vol au dessus de la mer, la manette de gaz qui baisse toute seule en plein vol aussi,  j'en viens a me dire que je devrais ptet le dé installer et le remettre au propre !

----------


## DHP

La carte golf persique disponible au pré-achat.

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...ngulf_terrain/

----------


## Sigps220

On voit beaucoup de Mig 29 dans la vidéo, cela cacherait-il une bonne nouvelle pour les amateurs d'avions russes ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Dites, j'ai une petite question pour les pros de l'éditeur de DCS parmi vous.

Est-ce que vous savez s'il existe un moyen de récupérer le point de collision d'une arme (missile, roquette, bombe...) et du terrain ?
Je vois comment récupérer les infos sur une arme au moment de son lancement (event shot) ou son impact avec une unité (event hit), mais pas comment faire quand elle ne touche aucun objet et s'écrase au sol.

Je peux prédire de façon très approximative le point d'impact en passant le vecteur directionnel de l'arme à land.getIP() au moment du tir, mais c'est imprécis à mort, surtout s'il y a du vent ou que c'est une arme guidée.

HALP !

----------


## Flappie

La map Persian Gulf revient actuellement à 32 euros. Je vais sauter le pas sans hésiter.   ::): 
Ne serait ce que pour faire le malin au milieu des buildings de Dubaï.

@Agar : Aucune idée ! Je n'ai jamais été aussi loin dans le code. Si il y en a bien un qui peut te renseigner sur le sujet, c'est le créateur de MOOSE, FlightControl.

----------


## ze_droopy

Le GAP précommandé... Je suis faible.

@Sebum: je ne suis pas un pro de l'editeur, mais j'ai tripatouillé un peu dedans, et suis tombé sur un problème qui rejoint le tien: les objets detruits n'ont plus de handle. Le seul moyen que je verrai pour ton besoin, c'est de tracer le départ de la munition (shot), conserver sa dernière position, et la récupérer lorsqu'elle explose par son propre initiateur dans l'event dead (pas 100% sûr que le dead s'applique au weapons, a essayer).

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> la récupérer lorsqu'elle explose par son propre initiateur dans l'event dead (pas 100% sûr que le dead s'applique au weapons, a essayer).


Ah tiens pas bête, je vais regarder pour l'event dead.

----------


## papagueff

Mission pour Lundi 16/04/2018. Qui sera présent ? Au programme; Libérer une ville qui est aux mains de gros méchants. Appareils disponibles; KA50, A10c, SU 25t.

----------


## Aghora

Pas là.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous met la première partie de l'enregistrement de la première session: pour les harriers/ Mirage 2000C, cela reviens au premier appontage:



Homuz préco de mon coté également

----------


## papagueff

Ben! La livrée des A 10, je la trouve super chouette. Comme quoi les gouts et les couleurs ça se discute pas.

----------


## Flappie

T'es le deuxième à me dire ça, donc je vais changer les skins, pas de souci.

----------


## Empnicolas

Et voici la deuxième partie de la mission de jeudi:

----------


## Flappie

Merci Nico. Sais-tu pourquoi nos voix sont remplacées par des grésillements ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Merci Nico. Sais-tu pourquoi nos voix sont remplacées par des grésillements ?


Parce que vous n'avez pas payé l'abonnement à Canal+.

----------


## Flappie

::XD::  C'était donc ça.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Merci Nico. Sais-tu pourquoi nos voix sont remplacées par des grésillements ?


Très bonne question


Edit: je viens de regarder les option (qui son très mal fait mais c'est un truc windows 100, c'est pour ca), à priori il y a une case cochée de base qui n'enregistre que le son du jeu (et du microphone si on active)

----------


## papagueff

Du monde ce soir ?

----------


## Flappie

> Très bonne question
> 
> Edit: je viens de regarder les option (qui son très mal fait mais c'est un truc windows 100, c'est pour ca), à priori il y a une case cochée de base qui n'enregistre que le son du jeu (et du microphone si on active)


On essaye vite fait jeudi soir, vers 21h si tu veux.

Question innocente, comme ça : est-ce que l'état actuel du module AV-8B lui permet de récupérer les coordonnées d'un lock au TPOD ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Si je regarde le guide de Chuck sur le Harrier, le pod litening semble afficher la lat/long en haut à droite du MFD.

----------


## Empnicolas

> On essaye vite fait jeudi soir, vers 21h si tu veux.
> 
> Question innocente, comme ça : est-ce que l'état actuel du module AV-8B lui permet de récupérer les coordonnées d'un lock au TPOD ?


Je vais testé discretos quan dje joue sur overwatch avec d'autre sur le TS

Pour le TGP je ne crois pas pour le moment (mis doit fournir les cooordonné comme sur l'A-10C), surtout qu'on ne peux pas entré de points de navigation.
Sinon j'ai testé de décolle du Tarawa quasi full: 2 bidon de carbu plein, 4 bombe mk 20 (qui ne font pas de dégâts même sur de l'ural simple) et 2 AIM-9 (+ pod ECM et canon): décollage dur mais faisable avec 97% de carbu interne (pour être sous le poid limite max)

Edit: à priori pas de coordonné sur le TGP quand je regarde des videos sur le TGP du harrier

----------


## ze_droopy

https://youtu.be/muimzW5T-9A
Coordonnées en haut à droite.
Mais je n'ai pas le module, il faudrait confirmer.

----------


## Empnicolas

> https://youtu.be/muimzW5T-9A
> Coordonnées en haut à droite.
> Mais je n'ai pas le module, il faudrait confirmer.


Ha oui effective, je regardais bêtement comme sur l'A-10C en bas

----------


## Flappie

> https://youtu.be/muimzW5T-9A
> Coordonnées en haut à droite.
> Mais je n'ai pas le module, il faudrait confirmer.


Merci, je regarde ça tout de suite.

EDIT: Ouaip, ça fonctionne bien. Ça s'affiche par défaut en *décimal*. Pareil pour l'A-10C et le Mirage?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Merci, je regarde ça tout de suite.
> 
> EDIT: Ouaip, ça fonctionne bien. Ça s'affiche par défaut en *décimal*. Pareil pour l'A-10C et le Mirage?


Mirage en décimal pour la nav et pour l'A-10C c'est au choix de mémoire

----------


## Flappie

Merci bien.  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

Une idée de la date de sortie de la map Persian Gulf ?

----------


## Sigps220

> Une idée de la date de sortie de la map Persian Gulf ?


Mon avis d'expert CPC (donc un avis au doigt mouillé et qui vaut pas grand chose) : la promotion de précommande étant valable jusqu'à fin mai, il me semble peu probable que le module sorte avant la fin de la promotion. Donc je vois bien le module sortir courant juin (sachant qu'en théorie le Hornet sort en accès anticipé fin juin).

----------


## ze_droopy

Je ne crois pas qu'ils aient donné de date possible. Vu les retards habituels des maps, ca évite d'échauffer les fanboys.
Je rejoins Sig, ça ne sera pas avant juin. Un bundle serait une belle opportunité commerciale, mais encore une fois, les maps sortent rarement à l'heure.

----------


## Flappie

Je plussoie.  A l'époque où l'on attendait la map Nevada, celle-ci semblait terminée sur les screenshots, mais sa sortie avait été retardée à cause... des IA. Car il faut leur expliquer où sont les taxiways, les pistes, etc. Et apparemment, ça ne se fait pas en une semaine.

----------


## Jokletox

Ok merci, pas de précipitations, donc. 

Vous maintenez les vol du lundi ? J'avais vu passer que vous vouliez changer de jour. J'aimerai vous rejoindre à l’occasion mais ça va demander de l'organisation avec ma femme et ma fille ^^

----------


## Flappie

_Teaser_ : pour les amateurs de Ka-50 et autres Mi-8, si vous voulez réviser le pilotage, c'est le bon moment.  :;):

----------


## Vitalferox

Normalement je ne serais pas là ce jeudi , je vous rejoins le jeudi suivant

----------


## Flappie

@Vital : ça marche, à jeudi prochain alors.  :Emo: 


Messieurs, faites vos jeux pour jeudi : les guichets sont ouverts.

----------


## Flappie

Bien, il me manque encore : 

papagueff (si possible en Ka-50)
k4ngoo (si possible en Ka-50)
Trooper Harley (si possible en Mi-8)
Agar (si possible en A-10C)
Riri (en Huey ou Mirage ?)

Êtes-vous dispos ?

FxTux78 ne sera pas là cette semaine.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Agar (si possible en A-10C)


J'ai répondu, je ne pourrai pas cette semaine, désolé.

----------


## Flappie

k4ngoo ne sera pas présent, et je viens de me souvenir que papagueff a dit qu'il ne sera peut-être pas là ce jeudi. Ne reste donc plus que Riri et Trooper, sur lequels je fonde beaucoup d'espoir.  :Emo: 

Sinon on reporte, et je nous trouve une mission hors campagne pour jeudi. Je vous tiens au jus.

----------


## Vitalferox

> @Vital : ça marche, à jeudi prochain alors. 
> 
> 
> Messieurs, faites vos jeux pour jeudi : les guichets sont ouverts.


Désolé flappie , c'est un peu trop chaud au boulot pour qu'ils me libèrent ce jeudi soir ... Je serais la sans faute jeudi prochain !

----------


## Flappie

Pas de souci, je m'adapte !  ::):

----------


## papagueff

> k4ngoo ne sera pas présent, et je viens de me souvenir que papagueff a dit qu'il ne sera peut-être pas là ce jeudi. Ne reste donc plus que Riri et Trooper, sur lequels je fonde beaucoup d'espoir. 
> 
> Sinon on reporte, et je nous trouve une mission hors campagne pour jeudi. Je vous tiens au jus.


Si je suis présent ce Jeudi et en A10C

----------


## Flappie

> En retard, et en plus il écoute pas ! Chez le directeur, hop ! 
> 
> On n'a pas assez de monde pour maintenir le vol des A-10C, qui seront donc contrôlés par des IA. Je te propose donc de monter à bord du Ka-50 pour fuire opérer un repli stratégique. Si ça te convient, je repasse ainsi en Mi-8.

----------


## Jimjim13

Coucou les Zamis ^^
Après quelque  mois d'absence et  la  naissance  de mon petit Bout de Choux au  mois de  mars. Je  peux  enfin  envisager de revenir faire de  "l'aérogeek" durablement  au  minimum une  fois par semaine avec  vous  :;):  . J'ai  la  permission de L'ATC ^^
Va juste  falloir que je révise un peu  mais ca devrait  vite revenir. Au pire  je  me cacherai sous  l'aile de Dusty  ::P: 

A très  bientôt

----------


## Flappie

Salut JimJim ! Ça faisait longtemps, en effet !  ::): 
Je t'ai ajouté dans le roster de la campagne. Tu voudras voler à bord de quels appareils ? (cite m'en maximum 3 par ordre décroissant de préférence)

Au passage, si tu veux voler dans la mission de ce soir, dis-le moi.

----------


## Jimjim13

Cool merci Flappy j'allais  justement  t'envoyer un MP à ce sujet ^^

Donc mes  préférences pour  la  campagne:
*1/ A10C
2/ FC3*
_pour dépanner s'il manque des gens: M2000/K50/MI8/gazelle/...   (par contre j'avoue je  maitrise pas trop les  bestiaux mais  si ca peut dépanner  j'ai  les  modules)_ 

Oui je serai présent ce  soir,  par  contre je risque de  faire  beaucoup de déco/reco car  je suis  pas  sur  que  mes  profils de hotas  on  suivi le rythme de toutes ces  mises à  jours de DCS. 
_Accessoirement  mon cerveau risque de  tourner au  ralenti le  temps que  tous  revienne au début ^^_

----------


## Flappie

Aucune modif majeure entre la 1.5 et la 2.5 pour la conf du joystick. Ça devrait aller. 
Pour ce soir, les A-10C étant des IA, je te propose de reprendre le Ka-50, en compagnie des Boulets, ou éventuellement le Mirage en compagnie des Autruches. Dans les 2 cas, ce sera light (les Mirage sont là en observation ; les hélicos sont en transit).

Au fait, félicitations pour ton bout de chou !  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Bon, DCS 2.5 a encore son lots de bugs gênants : partizan était le seul à voir les lumières de la piste parce qu'il servait la partie (bug 1) ; les nuages sont très clairs la nuit (bug 2) ; le brouillard apparaît bleu quand le ciel est complètement couvert (bug 3).

Bref, pour les prochaines sessions, je dois donc :
choisir entre nuages et mission de nuit,choisir entre ciel couvert et brouillard,créer des missions de nuit qui se terminent au lever du jour, pour faciliter les atterrissages sans lumières.

----------


## Tugais

Je profite d'une connexion éclair pour faire du lèche-vitrine sur le sujet. Du coup j'apporte également la bonne parole de SithSpawn concernant les problèmes d'éclairage. Ce sera réglé pour la 2.5.1 qui est en phase d'approche d'après la newsletter de ce jour.

----------


## Flappie

Espérons ! Par contre, on reste sur la *stable* pour la campagne, donc on attendra un peu plus longtemps pour bénéficier de ces améliorations.

----------


## Flappie

RAZBAM a recruté deux moddeurs et lance un nouveau projet de théâtre, qui n'a pas encore été validé par Eagle Dynamics. Pour l'instant, on n'en sait pas plus.

https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...62#post3459462

----------


## war-p

> RAZBAM a recruté deux moddeurs et lance un nouveau projet de théâtre, qui n'a pas encore été validé par Eagle Dynamics. Pour l'instant, on n'en sait pas plus.
> 
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...62#post3459462


Et sinon des développeurs pour leurs projets abandonnés?

----------


## Flappie

Tu pourrais te renseigner un peu avant de troller dans le vide.

Voici le topic du changelog du Mirage 2000-C : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=195997
Et celui de l'AV-8B : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=204693

Les dernières màj datent du 21 mars 2018. C'était il y a un mois. Et la map du Harrier est en chemin.
Par ailleurs, on a eu droit à de nouvelles images du Super Tucano cette semaine. Par contre, quasi silence radio pour le Mirage III.


A propos du Harrier, un pilote s'est récemment prêté au jeu du _Ask me anything_ sur Hoggit, et c'est très intéressant : https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...n_the_usmcama/
On y apprend notamment que le décollage vertical ne sert jamais (comme on s'en était aperçu, puisqu'il faut presque partir à vide), sauf à épater la galerie, ou encore que le cockpit est très spacieux.

----------


## DHP

> A propos du Harrier, un pilote s'est récemment prêté au jeu du _Ask me anything_ sur Hoggit, et c'est très intéressant : https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...n_the_usmcama/
> On y apprend notamment que le décollage vertical ne sert jamais (comme on s'en était aperçu, puisqu'il faut presque partir à vide), sauf à épater la galerie, ou encore que le cockpit est très spacieux.


Mon commentaire préféré.

----------


## Flappie

:^_^:

----------


## Empnicolas

L'ensemble de la deuxième mission de jeudi avec un point de vu en Mi-8:

----------


## Flappie

Merci encore.  ::): 

Le roster est ouvert pour la mission 03 de ce jeudi 26 avril.

Et pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore vu, j'ai monté un Doodle pour faciliter l'organisation des prochaines missions de la campagne. Merci de me donner vos dispos : https://doodle.com/poll/kycxtpm2r2xzn3vh

----------


## ze_droopy

> RAZBAM a recruté deux moddeurs et lance un nouveau projet de théâtre, qui n'a pas encore été validé par Eagle Dynamics. Pour l'instant, on n'en sait pas plus.
> 
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...62#post3459462


Vu les photos de type 42 sur le fb de razbam, je vote pour les Malouines. En plus il n'y a pas beaucoup de grandes villes à modéliser... Manque juste une Invincible ou une Hermès. Ah et des super étendard  ::P:

----------


## pollux 18

Sortie du patch 3.002 pour IL-2 Great Battles 



Au programme, pas de nouvel appareil mais pas moins de 86 correctifs et améliorations. 

Voir changlog ici: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-606652






Les premiers appareils de Bodenplatte ne seront dispo que dans 1 mois, à savoir 2 versions du Spitfire, le F et "surprise" LF Mk.IXe 

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic/168-developer-diary/?page=5&tab=comments#comment-600960





ainsi que le  Bf 109 G-14





Pour finir, le développement des autres opus comme Flying Circus et Tank Crew ont commencé

----------


## Sigps220

> Vu les photos de type 42 sur le fb de razbam, je vote pour les Malouines. En plus il n'y a pas beaucoup de grandes villes à modéliser... Manque juste une Invincible ou une Hermès. Ah et des super étendard


Effectivement les Malouines semblent arriver sur DCS, il y a beaucoup d'appareil de la période, même si je ne crois pas qu'un des appareils dispo sur DCS ait participés au conflit (le Huey peut être ?). C'est pas la bonne version du Harrier qui est modélisé ? Razbam fait une version très récente du Harrier, plutôt de fin 2000's - début 2010's

Après la carte devrait probablement être assez légère avec peu de ville, beaucoup de mer. Mais les aérodromes sont peu nombreux sur place et l'Argentine est à quelques centaines de kilomètres. Je suis assez sceptiques sur l'intérêt "ludique" de la carte.

----------


## Flappie

> Mais les aérodromes sont peu nombreux sur place et l'Argentine est à quelques centaines de kilomètres. Je suis assez sceptiques sur l'intérêt "ludique" de la carte.


Oui, les vols au départ de l'Argentine ne seront pas folichons... 

Toutefois, n'oublions pas que DCS va bientôt proposer un total de 4 appareils embarqués (Su-33, AV-8B, F-14, F/A-18). Or une carte constituée d'une île perdue au milieu de l'océan serait une première dans DCS : obligé de te poser sur un PA, même en cas de panne ou autre.  ::P:  

Bref, on s'amusera certainement plus en créant des scénario originaux plutôt qu'en reproduisant la guerre des Malouines. Ou alors, il faudra que les hypothétiques Super-Etendard (ou les Mirage III de RAZBAM, pour commencer) spawnent depuis les airs.



D'autres nouvelles nous viennent de Polychop : la prochaine màj comprendra la version Minigun de la Gazelle. C'est probablement l'arme contemporaine qui sera implémentée le plus rapidement dans DCS, puisque je crois que cette version de la Gazelle est encore en test dans l'armée française. Au passage, un paquet de corrections ont été apportées au module, et notamment pas mal de limitations sur les possibilités du multi-crew, ceci afin d'éviter le lag.





> **********
> 24/04/2018
> **********
> For 2.5.0 and coming 2.5.1
> - Added SA342Minigun module
> - Added SA342Minigun addendum.txt file in module Doc folder
> - Corrected PBR textures, no more "roughmet" textures are used, according to particular light conditions some issues may still show
> - Multicrew mode, Nadir use has been moved to copilot, pilot is no more able to use the Nadir if a copilot is aboard.
> - Corrected Rockets range and effect
> ...

----------


## ze_droopy

> Effectivement les Malouines semblent arriver sur DCS, il y a beaucoup d'appareil de la période, même si je ne crois pas qu'un des appareils dispo sur DCS ait participés au conflit (le Huey peut être ?). C'est pas la bonne version du Harrier qui est modélisé ? Razbam fait une version très récente du Harrier, plutôt de fin 2000's - début 2010's
> 
> Après la carte devrait probablement être assez légère avec peu de ville, beaucoup de mer. Mais les aérodromes sont peu nombreux sur place et l'Argentine est à quelques centaines de kilomètres. Je suis assez sceptiques sur l'intérêt "ludique" de la carte.


Le Harrier de Razbam est un Harrier II (GR5), celui des Malouines était un Sea Harrier FRS1 (grosso modo un GR3). Les argentins avaient bien des Huey, mais c'est marginal. Par contre, ils n'ont pas parlé d'un mirage III dans les cartons il y a quelques temps?

Sur la carte, je reste partagé: c'est un quasi-désert, mais il a hébergé un conflit qui reste un cas d'école pour l'aéronavale.
Il y a trois pistes: Fox Bay, Mount Pleasant et Stanley; mais le but serait bien sur d'engager un porte-aéronef.

C'est peut-être la carte idéale pour se faire la main avec les outils de création de terrain? Faudra pas la vendre chère quoi...

----------


## Vitalferox

J'ai rempli mes dispo sur le Doodle, et donné mes choix pour demain ! 
J'ai fait mes premiers ravitos aériens en harrier cette semaine , c'est sacrément chaud ! 

Ça me fais penser que j'ai jamais essayé de choper une cible par Jtac avec cet appareil , et si j'ai bien compris c'est ce qui nous attend demain soir avec le drone ?

----------


## Flappie

Tout à fait. On aura tout de même (normalement) les cibles pas loin des wp de toute façon.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Tout à fait. On aura tout de même (normalement) les cibles pas loin des wp de toute façon.


Ok , je vais quand même essayer de voir comment ça marche d'ici la !

----------


## Herasean

Salut les pros du poignet!

Je me suis remis à DCS très récemment et, étant un peu masochiste, j'ai décidé de m'attaquer au KA50.
J'espère pouvoir faire quelques parties avec vous autres bientôt. J'vais pas aider au niveau des scores énormement par contre vous allez pouvoir rire un bon coup quand j'aurai encore réussi à me crasher tout seul.
Vous jouez sur un serveur en particulier quand vous faites pas une soirée mission?

Aussi, si les gens ont un bon "guide" ou autre pour apprendre à devenir plus efficace je suis preneur! En ce moment je me fait la compile de l'escadrille Grim Reapers sur Youtube qui est plutôt pas mal.

A pluche!

----------


## Flappie

Bienvenue parmi nous.  ::): 

Pour commencer, voici un modeste guide pour le Ka-50 (pas sûr que tu en aies encore besoin, cela dit). En dehors de la campagne en cours, on vole généralement les lundis soirs à partir de 21h, où l'on se retrouve sur le TS de la Loose (coordonnées en MP).

----------


## Herasean

Merci! 

Oh que si j'en ai besoin! Je vais potasser ça parce que je continue de me battre contre mon propre appareil dès que ça devient un peu nerveux.
Je tenterai de faire un crocher les lundis dès que j'aurai arrêté de me manger mes propres pales.

A pluche!

----------


## Bopnc

En guide de référence, il y a bien évidemment celui de l'irremplaçable Chuck, mais en anglais : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-u...hSSGtCTzQ/view

----------


## Flappie

@Herasean : Pour éviter de te battre avec l'autopilote, je te recommande chaudement d'utiliser le mode Flight Director.

----------


## Flappie

La beta va être patchée aujourd'hui en 2.5.1. Parmi les modifs importantes, on note l'arrivée d'unités IA de l'armée chinoise, et l'*impossibilité de désactiver le Defered Shading*.


Attention : ce jeudi, on volera sur la 2.5.0 (version stable actuelle).

----------


## DHP



----------


## Aghora

Mirage III vs Harrier !

----------


## Flappie

Yeah baby!  :B): 


(dans 3 ans)

----------


## Aghora

Comme dans le vieux "Dogfight", qui s'en souvient ?

----------


## Flappie

Moi, j'étais sur Fighter Bomber... et y'avait que des pyramides.  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Mauvaise nouvelle :



> Bon, on aura au moins 5 absents demain. Je reporte donc la mission 03 au *jeudi 3 mai*.
> 
> Pour ceux qui veulent tout de même voler demain soir, je propose de nous entraîner sur le serveur* Blue Flag*.




OU pas. Je *maintiens la mission 03* pour ce soir.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Mauvaise nouvelle :


Il y a la grève des pilotes DCS aussi ?

----------


## war-p

> Mirage III vs Harrier !


Aucun des deux qu'on a dans dcs n'ont participé au conflit  ::lol::  Par contre ça va faire un terrain de jeu sympa pour les opérations aéronavales avec le f14 et le F18 qui arrivent !  :Bave:  faut juste espérer que la Map soit pas trop chère (principalement de l'eau) et qu'elle soit finie un jour  ::ninja::

----------


## Vitalferox

> Mauvaise nouvelle :


Ok , dommage ! Je viendrais voler quand même je pense ... 

Petite vidéo d'une soirée d'entraînement au refuel aérien et un peu d'attaque au sol , tout ça en harrier , on y vois qu'on a pas forcément besoin de locker les agm122 pour qu'ils touchent leurs cible , c'est réaliste ça ou c'est un abus de DCS ?

----------


## Flappie

Je ne sais pas si c'est réaliste, mais ça parait dangereux de tirer un missile sans avoir désigné sa cible !
Sinon, le ravito a vraiment l'air compliqué en AV-8B, en effet. Ça rappelle l'AMA abordée dernièrement ici-même.

Pour ce soir, attention : le serveur BlueFlag utilise la dernière *beta* en date (2.5.1). Les personnes qui n'ont sur leur PC que la stable ne pourront donc pas nous rejoindre.

EDIT: *finalement, je maintiens la mission 03 pour ce soir*, et c'est mon dernier mot, Jean-Pierre. Il n'y aura par contre pas d'hélicos disponibles.

----------


## Tugais

Réjouissez-vous Ô pilotes de Viggen, voici le _patch notes_ de la 2.5.1 (Beta) communiqué par Heatblur cet après-midi :




> We didn't get this into the ED changelog; but here's the main changes for the Viggen shipped with 2.5.1:
> 
> *Critical Performance Fix*: Variable frame-time issues (microstuttering) and degraded graphics performance in Viggen significantly improved.
> TERRNAV on/off switching fixed
> Fixed an issue where some missiles (primarily RB-15F) would miss their target
> Corrected excessively slow trimming reported by some users.
> Resized HUD textures for better performance
> Corrected clipping (non pure black) alphas on edges of HUD textures.
> Overall weapon accuracy for bombs improved. Rocket improvements available shortly!
> ...

----------


## Flappie

Je remettrai les pieds dans l'appareil quand ils publieront le patch du BK-90.

----------


## Flappie

Petite interview de Nick Grey, personnage clé d'Eagle Dynamics/The Fighter Collection, et qui pilote accessoirement pas mal de warbirds : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...10#post3465510

Le Mosquito semble avoir de bonnes chances d'arriver sur DCS. Par contre, les chasseurs russes de 4ème génération n'arriveront pas de sitôt (politique, tout ça). Un FC4 est dans le tuyau avec 4 appareils supplémentaires. Un pack Flying Legends est aussi en projet (8-12 appareils de la première moitié du XXème siècle).


Pour les précisions sur le couple TFC/ED, c'est encore raté :




> Q. I always wondered about the Origins of the relationship between TFC and ED. How did it come about, and what exactly is the relationship? – Nate--IRL--
> 
> A. Friendship, Ownership, Publishing. Knowhow and persistence is our story

----------


## papagueff

Je suis disponible ce soir. Du monde pour voler ?   ::unsure::

----------


## Flappie

TheSchmout est généralement dispo les vendredis. Envoie-lui un MP.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Mirage III vs Harrier !


Pendant mon voyage d'hier... Coïncidence...

----------


## Flappie

Ça doit faire bizarre de passer du 2000 au III, ne serait-ce qu'à cause de l'absence de fly-by-wire sur le grand frère.

Sinon, ça y est : Deka fait son entrée officielle sur DCS, avec la parution dans la 2.5.1 (actuellement en beta) du J-11A, le Su-27 chinois. Ça va permettre de changer un peu d'ennemis, et ça va quelque peu rééquilibrer les coalitions puisque l'appareil peut emporter 6 R-77 (contre seulement 4 pour le MiG-29), là où le Su-27 russe n'en embarque aucun. Cet appareil est jouable : il fait désormais partie du module FC3 (en revanche, il ne semble pas inclus dans le module Su-27 seul, pour le moment... étrange).

----------


## Vitalferox

Et sur le Harrier on peut désormais caler le DMT sur un waypoint , comme sur l'A10 ! Ce dont on discutait hier soir ... Et qui nous auraient été bien utile !

----------


## Flappie

Clairement. Je me demandais d'ailleurs comment je faisais habituellement avec le Su-25T pour trouver les cibles.  ::P:  Mais la réponse est simple : à l'époque, il y avait beaucoup moins d'arbres !!

----------


## Vitalferox

Oui c'était plus simple avant , mais moin joli !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Hello les canards volants !

J'ai fini ce week-end un petit jeu d'avion sur la seconde guerre mondiale, et ça m'a bien plus. Il s'agit de *Flying Tigers: Shadows Over China*.
Le jeu est assez court et plutôt moche, mais j'ai bien aimé son gameplay arcade. Du coup je cherche un truc sur le même thème, jouable au joystick, sur la seconde guerre mondiale (ou première éventuellement), et au gameplay arcade (pas de simu velue, j'ai déjà XP11 pour ça...).
J'ai déjà Wings of Prey, que j'ai jamais terminé. Quid des IL-2 ? C'est pas trop simu ça ? Et lequel dans la série ?

----------


## Sigps220

War Thunder, mais c'est du Online compétitif ? Battlestation Pacific, mais il est vieux et plutôt moche ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

y'a pas du Pve sur War Thunder ? ça pourrait être une option, j'y ai joué un moment à sa sortie, je dois avoir quelques avions débloqués !

----------


## Tugais

Razbam vient d'annoncer clairement par le biais de Prowler, un dev de la team, que le F-15E était en route, une annonce dans les règles sera faite au mois de Juillet.

On ne peut pas dire qu'ils chôment vraiment côté annonces. C'est un peu flippant je trouve vis-à-vis de tout le travail qu'il leur reste à abattre sur les modules encore en cours de développement.

----------


## Flappie

> Hello les canards volants !
> 
> J'ai fini ce week-end un petit jeu d'avion sur la seconde guerre mondiale, et ça m'a bien plus. Il s'agit de *Flying Tigers: Shadows Over China*.
> Le jeu est assez court et plutôt moche, mais j'ai bien aimé son gameplay arcade. Du coup je cherche un truc sur le même thème, jouable au joystick, sur la seconde guerre mondiale (ou première éventuellement), et au gameplay arcade (pas de simu velue, j'ai déjà XP11 pour ça...).
> J'ai déjà Wings of Prey, que j'ai jamais terminé. Quid des IL-2 ? C'est pas trop simu ça ? Et lequel dans la série ?


J'aurais dit "War Thunder" moi aussi. IL-2 permet de faciliter un tas de trucs (tout comme DCS), mais je ne suis pas certain que ça en arrive au point de Flying Tigers ou War Thunder. Merci au passage pour l'info, j'ignorais complètement l'existence de Flying Tigers. Si tu as apprécié le contexte, je ne peux que te recommander chaudement la lecture de la BD de Yann et Romain Hugault, _Angel Wings_.

Tiens, l'éditeur de FT s'appelle "Ace Maddox"... c'est marrant, ça me rappelle un nom de développeur, mais lequel ?...  ::trollface:: 





> Razbam vient d'annoncer clairement par le biais de Prowler, un dev de la team, que le F-15E était en route, une annonce dans les règles sera faite au mois de Juillet.
> 
> On ne peut pas dire qu'ils chôment vraiment côté annonces. C'est un peu flippant je trouve vis-à-vis de tout le travail qu'il leur reste à abattre sur les modules encore en cours de développement.


Zut, encore un appareil ricain.

J'espère que Deka va nous livrer tout plein d'appareils chinois jouables (en plus du J-11A et du J-17).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'aurais dit "War Thunder" moi aussi. IL-2 permet de faciliter un tas de trucs (tout comme DCS), mais je ne suis pas certain que ça en arrive au point de Flying Tigers ou War Thunder. Merci au passage pour l'info, j'ignorais complètement l'existence de Flying Tigers. Si tu as apprécié le contexte, je ne peux que te recommander chaudement la lecture de la BD de Yann et Romain Hugault, _Angel Wings_.
> 
> Tiens, l'éditeur de FT s'appelle "Ace Maddox"... c'est marrant, ça me rappelle un nom de développeur, mais lequel ?...


Merci pour la BD, ça à l'air sympa, je garde la référence bien au chaud  :;): 

Je vais (re)tester WT du coup, au moins ça me coûtera pas grand chose !

----------


## SergeyevK

> Razbam vient d'annoncer clairement par le biais de *Prowler, un dev de la team*, que le F-15E était en route, une annonce dans les règles sera faite au mois de Juillet.
> 
> On ne peut pas dire qu'ils chôment vraiment côté annonces. C'est un peu flippant je trouve vis-à-vis de tout le travail qu'il leur reste à abattre sur les modules encore en cours de développement.


C'est pas "un dev" Prowler, c'est le boss de Razbam.  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Bon j'ai testé WT, ça ne me convient pas du tout: pour accéder au contenu PVE, il faut d'abord grinder les arbres des différentes nations en batailles en ligne. J'ai donné le grind de ce genre sur WOT, pas super envie de le faire ici juste pour accéder aux missions. Dommage...
Du coup si vous avez une autre suggestion, je suis preneur  ::|:

----------


## Flappie

> Du coup si vous avez une autre suggestion, je suis preneur


Dans la mesure où tu te limite aux jeux arcades scénarisés basés sur les deux premières guerres mondiales, je pense qu'on a fait le tour pour ce qui est des jeux récents sur PC.

Même en mode "Game", DCS est certainement encore trop simu pour ce que tu souhaites faire. Pour IL-2, en revanche, j'ai un doute. Quelqu'un parmi vous a-t-il déjà testé le mode arcade de BoS ? (s'il y en a un)


EDIT: j'ai regardé les différents menus d'IL-2, et je n'ai pas trouvé comment simplifier le réalisme du mode "Carrière". Comme je n'ai acheté aucune "Campagne scriptée", je n'ai pas les moyens de savoir si le réalisme est simplifiable. En revanche, dans le menu "Missions", on peut simplifier pas mal de choses :



Le problème est qu'il s'agit ici de missions individuelles, la plupart créées par la communauté.

Bref, je pense qu'IL2-BoS/BoM/BoK n'est pas la solution à ton problème.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Aïe zut  ::cry::  bon je vais persévérer sur WT alors, il a en effet l'avantage d'être parfaitement arcade dans le maniement et d'être plutôt joli.
Dans le même genre, y'a World of Warplanes également, mais c'est que Pvp il me semble.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Le mode gameplay simplifié de Il-2 Sturmovik BoX est très accessible (contrôle auto de dérive, du pas d'hélice, des systèmes de refroidissement il me semble), le nouveau système de carrière est un peu mieux que la campagne qu'on avait avant, mais je ne sais pas si ça correspond vraiment à ce que tu recherches.

En mai, il y a303 Squadron: Battle of Britain qui sort: https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...le_of_Britain/ 
Sur la page steam il est référencé comme "simu" mais de ce que j'en ai vu ça semble très arcade.

----------


## Flappie

Ah, voilà un candidat intéressant. Oui, les vidéos de gameplay laissent présager un jeu clairement arcade.
@jullebarge, ne cherche plus !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Le mode gameplay simplifié de Il-2 Sturmovik BoX est très accessible (contrôle auto de dérive, du pas d'hélice, des systèmes de refroidissement il me semble), le nouveau système de carrière est un peu mieux que la campagne qu'on avait avant, mais je ne sais pas si ça correspond vraiment à ce que tu recherches.
> 
> En mai, il y a303 Squadron: Battle of Britain qui sort: https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...le_of_Britain/ 
> Sur la page steam il est référencé comme "simu" mais de ce que j'en ai vu ça semble très arcade.


Ah merci, je vais surveiller ça !

En attendant je vais continuer à tester WT, mais j'ai du mal à me faire aux contrôles: en bataille arcade, le joystick est super sensible, j'arrive pas à le régler correctement, et quand je cherche sur Internet, les gens conseillent de jouer à la souris...

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Ah merci, je vais surveiller ça !
> 
> En attendant je vais continuer à tester WT, mais j'ai du mal à me faire aux contrôles: en bataille arcade, le joystick est super sensible, j'arrive pas à le régler correctement, et quand je cherche sur Internet, les gens conseillent de jouer à la souris...


Les batailles arcade avec joystick faut oublier, chez moi c'était du tout ou rien, position neutre ou une direction à fond ... Apparemment faudrait au moins jouer en bataille réaliste pour pouvoir se servir du joystick en bonne condition, mais je n'ai pas été plus loin.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Mouai, je viens de tester, c'est 100 fois plus simple de viser à la souris...  :tired:  C'est un peu con je trouve pour un jeu d'avion, non  ::huh::  
Je vais voir, mais clairement il risque de pas rester longtemps sur mon DD.
Je vais finir par réinstaller Wings of Prey je crois...
EDIT: Wings of Prey ne fonctionne plus, les serveurs du jeu sont fermés et il faut se connecter même pour le solo... Par contre il est toujours en vente sur Steam
EDIT2: ah non finalement on peut jouer au solo sans se connecter. Mais j'ai perdu toutes mes sauvegardes...

----------


## Empnicolas

La 3eme mission vu dans mon A-10C:

----------


## Flappie

Merci encore pour les vidéos.  ::): 


Le roster pour la mission 04 est ouvert !

----------


## Herasean

C'est demain la mission ou le jeudi suivant? Je serais peut-être partant pour joindre les Kamovs.

Et sinon les loulous, vous avez des jours ou des horaires de jeux particulier à part la mission du Jeudi et le vol du Lundi?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je suis tombé sur un bundle de 2 jeux de combat aérien arcades à 1€ (ici), j'ai testé vite fait Dogfight 1942 hier, pas si mal si on passe sur le fait que le joystick n'est pas supporté, uniquement la manette Xbox, ce qui est un peu con pour un jeu d'avion encore un fois.
L'autre jeu du bundle pique trop les yeux pour que je le teste...
En gros, en jeu arcade, je retiens donc Wings of Prey, orienté solo avec support du joystick, et War Thunder, orienté multi et plutôt fait pour être joué la souris. Je vais continuer à tester ces deux-là

----------


## Tugais

Bonne nouvelle de Razbam et pour les possesseurs du module M2000C. L'Armée de l'Air participe désormais officiellement au développement du module par le biais de l'Escadron de Chasse 2/5 Ile de France.

Voici l'annonce de Razbam




> RAZBAM Simulations M2000c development team has always been aware about some of the community complaints about the DCS module not being complete or buggy, and the apparent "abandonment" of the product from us.
> Well, we can finally make a public statement regarding this iconic aircraft in DCSW:
> The Armée de l'Air Française's Escadron de chasse 2/5 "Ile de France" has been reviewing the module and agreed with us to help in getting it as close as possible to the real aircraft within the realm of what can be made public.
> Escadron de chasse 2/5 "Ile de France"'s pilots have flown the DCS module and while they are quite surprised about the accuracy of it, they have pointed out some issues that need to be corrected, curiously enough, most of them have nothing to do with public complains.
> This collaboration has been running from some time, but it's just now that we received clearance by the Armée de l'Air Française to make public such participation.As more authorization to reveal information on this mutual participation is given, more info will be posted.
> You can visit Escadron de chasse 2/5 "Ile de France"'s Facebook page here:
> https://www.facebook.com/ec25iledefrance/

----------


## Vitalferox

Les images de la campagne de Flappie, vue du coté harrier ... on ne rigole pas pour le lampadaire s'il vous plait !  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> C'est demain la mission ou le jeudi suivant? Je serais peut-être partant pour joindre les Kamovs.
> 
> Et sinon les loulous, vous avez des jours ou des horaires de jeux particulier à part la mission du Jeudi et le vol du Lundi?


Salut, j'ignore si tu as pu voler avec les copains entretemps, mais je veux bien te mettre à l'essai ce jeudi soir, d'autant qu'on va avoir besoin de monde en Kamov. Tu as déjà les coordonnées du TS. Ce sera dans la room tout en bas de la liste.




> Bonne nouvelle de Razbam


 :Perfect: 




> on ne rigole pas pour le lampadaire s'il vous plait !


Maintenant, tu pourras dire : "le lampadaire, c'était moiiiiii !".

----------


## papagueff

Bonjour les copains, savez vous pourquoi je ne peux pas changer les fréquences radio sur le mirage 2000c, que ce soit en manuel ou en présélection ?                       
Il y t'il un bouton à actionner et lequel ?
Merki    :^_^:

----------


## war-p

> Bonjour les copains, savez vous pourquoi je ne peux pas changer les fréquences radio sur le mirage 2000c, que ce soit en manuel ou en présélection ?                       
> Il y t'il un bouton à actionner et lequel ?
> Merki


T'es pas en fréquence de garde ou en radio simplifié?

----------


## DHP

> Bonjour les copains, savez vous pourquoi je ne peux pas changer les fréquences radio sur le mirage 2000c, que ce soit en manuel ou en présélection ?                       
> Il y t'il un bouton à actionner et lequel ?
> Merki


En radio simplifié je n'y arrive pas non plus.  ::(: 

Arrives-tu à ouvrir le menu contextuel de com' radio ?

----------


## Flappie

> En radio simplifié je n'y arrive pas non plus. 
> 
> Arrives-tu à ouvrir le menu contextuel de com' radio ?


En fait, il y a deux boutons à configurer : un par radio. Les Autruches Volantes pourront vous expliquer tout ça en détail ce soir, elles maîtrisent (moi je m'y perds).

----------


## papagueff

> T'es pas en fréquence de garde ou en radio simplifié?


Si, la case radio simplifiée était cochée. Merci,ça fonctionne maintenant.

----------


## Flappie

Question sur le Ka-50 : est-il possible de dire au Shkval de verrouiller un waypoint (comme sur l'A-10C) ? Ce serait drôlement pratique.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Question sur le Ka-50 : est-il possible de dire au Shkval de verrouiller un waypoint (comme sur l'A-10C) ? Ce serait drôlement pratique.


Pas à ma connaissance, par contre tu peux approximer en faisant coïncider les deux sur l'ABRIS.

----------


## Flappie

> Pas à ma connaissance, par contre tu peux approximer en faisant coïncider les deux sur l'ABRIS.


C'est ce que je faisais déjà, mais maintenant qu'il y a des arbres partout, on n'est jamais sûr de regarder au bon endroit !  ::ninja::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Question sur le Ka-50 : est-il possible de dire au Shkval de verrouiller un waypoint (comme sur l'A-10C) ? Ce serait drôlement pratique.


Non mais tu peux faire des Target Point et "asservir" le Shkval dessus: 
- Shkval off
- sélectionner le target point souhaité via le PVI (touche sous l'abris en choisissant TGT), normalement il clignote sur l'Abris (l'ecran)
- Faire DL ingress
- Allumer le Shkval

Les target points fonctionnent pour tout le groupes (il faut que les 4 Ka-50 soit dans le même groupe, ou le refaire pour chaque groupe)
Pour les faire dans l'éditeur: sélectionner le groupe de Ka-50 joueur: dans les onglets possibles, prendre celui avec un symbole carré (point de navigation avec cibles en français) et le posé où on veux sur la carte.


Sinon pour les ravitaillement sur FARP via unité: du coté OTAN il faut:
-APC M105 HMMVW -> sert de personne pour faire le travail
- Camion ravitailleur M978 HEMTT -> sert pour se ravitailler en carburant
- HEMTT TFFT-> sert pour la réparation
- transport M818-> sert pour le ravitaillement en munition

----------


## Flappie

Merci beaucoup, je regarde tout ça à mon retour.

----------


## Herasean

Yo!

J'ai deux petites questions : Je suis passé avec une version du jeu sur la Beta, mais j'ai un problème sur le KA50. Je ne vois plus les diodes de mes boutons d'armements. En gros, peu importe si j'ai le Ground Target on ou off, la couleur ne change pas.
Je pense que ça viens des réglages lumières ETC, mais pas moyen de trouver. C'est assez chiant.

Aussi, toujours pour la KA50 : Y'a definitivement un truc que je pige pas. Une fois stabilisé et en auto-hover, pas de soucis mon hélico bouge plus son cul, sauf... Pour le rudder. Ca tourne en rond du côté droit, peu importe ce que j'essaie de faire.
Même en auto-turn to target, ça marche 1 fois sur 5 et le reste du temps mon hélico décide juste de jouer à la soucoupe volante.

Avec le flight-director on, ça le fait. Avec le même en off, ça le fait, j'ai beau jouer avec tous les boutons j'ai vraiment du mal à capter. Une petite idée les loulous?

PS : Je vais utiliser le "rudder trimmer", ça va déjà me permettre de contrer ça le temps de trouver la cause.

----------


## Flappie

Salut Herastean. Pour les diodes c'est un problème lié à la 2.5 : tous les cockpits doivent être refaits pour être adaptés au nouveau système de lumière.

Pour ton rudder, appuye sur RCtrl + Entrée pour visualiser tes axes, et vérifie que l'axe du rudder n'est pas sollicité à ton insu. Il me semble que le Ka50 trimme aussi le rudder, normalement (même si tu peux effectivement le désactiver dans les options).

Édit: j'ai relu mon wiki et je confirme, le Trimmer gère les 3 axes sur le Kamov.

----------


## Vitalferox

J'ai jamais eu ces soucis non plus sur le kamov , et pourtant je suis pas doué , comme le dis flappie vérifie que t'as pas une touche qui fout la merde dans les axes ...

----------


## Herasean

Roger-roger pour les diodes, vivement le patch!

Sinon, le KA ça doit être une erreur de manip oui, j'activerai ça dès que je commencerai à avoir des soucis pour être sur!

Merci les gars

----------


## papagueff

> Roger-roger pour les diodes, vivement le patch!
> 
> Sinon, le KA ça doit être une erreur de manip oui, j'activerai ça dès que je commencerai à avoir des soucis pour être sur!
> 
> Merci les gars


quand tu trimes ton appareil, fait attention à ce que ton palonnier soit au neutre, sinon tu tournes en rond. Si cela doit t'arriver tu fais un reset de tes trims en poussant seulement le manche sur l'avant car ton hélico va cabrer grave.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pas là ce soir.

----------


## Herasean

Franchement j'abandonne. J'était un stationnaire. Plusieurs cibles au canon sans problème et quand je tourne pour viser au vikr avec l'auto-turn to target, là l'hélico ce met à faire n'importe quoi, j'suis resté 15 minutes en l'air à tourner en rond ou à faire des accélérations sans aucune raison précise. J'ai juste fait la toupie. Mes autopilotes s'activait et se coupaient tous seuls, enfin bref je pouvais même pas lutter.

Sinon; des joueurs de Viggen ont des problème avec la Beta? Mes missiles anti-navire touchent jamais en mode "groupe" et pas moyen de rentrer des coordonnées dans le data link, ça veux pas modifier les points ou quoi que çe soit.

Enfin techniquement, les WP fonctionnent mais les numéros qui s'affichent sont pas les bons, donc je comprends pas hyper bien.

----------


## Sigps220

> Sinon; des joueurs de Viggen ont des problème avec la Beta? Mes missiles anti-navire touchent jamais en mode "groupe" et pas moyen de rentrer des coordonnées dans le data link, ça veux pas modifier les points ou quoi que çe soit.


Ca fait un moment que j'ai pas relancé le Viggen, donc je ne sais pas si la béta n'a pas cassé quelque chose avec les missiles. Mais le mode Groupe est très particulier, il ne faut pas simplement une masse de bateau mais qu'ils soient disposés dans la profondeur, l'idée pour le missile est de ne pas frapper les navires sur le côté (qui sont souvent les escorteurs) mais d'aller au centre du convoi. 

Sinon, j'ai ajouté quelques pages sur le wiki des boulets plus pour les concepteurs de mission http://wiki.bouletsairforce.fr/ c'est encore un peu brut (surtout la présentation). J'ai galéré à ajouter un tableau (et qui est vraiment moche d'ailleurs).  ::sad::

----------


## Herasean

J'vais couper ce mode là. J'vais devoir paufiner mon timer de lancement de missile par contre, parce que le premier fait exploser le deuxième en vol donc pour des frégates, c'est limite-limite pour le kill.
Merci pour l'info mec!

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

J'ai ré-essayé de rejoindre un serveur sur DCS en 2.5.1, au bout de 2-3 minutes j'arrive à la sélection des appareils, mais c'est tout. Dès que j’essaie de faire descendre la liste, ça prend une plombe et le jeu fini par crasher. Quand je regarde l'utilisation de la ram je suis loin d'être aux limites ... Baisser les options graphiques ne changent rien. Bon au moins cette fois j'ai réussi à rejoindre un serveur  ::|: 



J'ai pré acheté la map du golfe Persique mais je pense avoir fait une connerie.

Edit:
J'ai essayé sur un autre serveur, j'ai réussi à prendre une gazelle, mais j'ai attendu quelques minutes pour le chargement des objets 3D le tout en tournant à 1 fps... Une fois le tout charger, aucun problème, hormis une configuration de la gazelle pour le moins original:

----------


## Herasean

J'ai pareil pour les temps de chargement. Le jeu est a 1 FPS pendant au moins 3 minutes et ensuite je peux jouer. C'est juste le moteur qu'est trop gourmand. Lancer la map en solo avant de jouer aide un peu.

Sinon il te manque plus qu'un 20 MM sur la gazelle et t'est bon! :D

----------


## Empnicolas



----------


## Flappie

> Franchement j'abandonne. J'était un stationnaire. Plusieurs cibles au canon sans problème et quand je tourne pour viser au vikr avec l'auto-turn to target, là l'hélico ce met à faire n'importe quoi, j'suis resté 15 minutes en l'air à tourner en rond ou à faire des accélérations sans aucune raison précise. J'ai juste fait la toupie. Mes autopilotes s'activait et se coupaient tous seuls, enfin bref je pouvais même pas lutter.
> 
> Sinon; des joueurs de Viggen ont des problème avec la Beta? Mes missiles anti-navire touchent jamais en mode "groupe" et pas moyen de rentrer des coordonnées dans le data link, ça veux pas modifier les points ou quoi que çe soit.
> 
> Enfin techniquement, les WP fonctionnent mais les numéros qui s'affichent sont pas les bons, donc je comprends pas hyper bien.


Pour le Kamov, je te propose de tester tout ça ensemble la prochaine fois. Ce que tu décris est très étrange. Il y a sans doute un problème de mapping de touches ou une méprise sur tel ou tel bouton.

Au sujet du Viggen, tu parles du Rb09 ou du Rb15 ? Je n'ai pas touché à l'appareil depuis un moment. Ils ont peut-être cassé le jouet.




> Sinon, j'ai ajouté quelques pages sur le wiki des boulets plus pour les concepteurs de mission http://wiki.bouletsairforce.fr/ c'est encore un peu brut (surtout la présentation). J'ai galéré à ajouter un tableau (et qui est vraiment moche d'ailleurs).


Merci, je regarderai tout ça à mon retour.  ::): 



> J'ai ré-essayé de rejoindre un serveur sur DCS en 2.5.1, au bout de 2-3 minutes j'arrive à la sélection des appareils, mais c'est tout. Dès que j’essaie de faire descendre la liste, ça prend une plombe et le jeu fini par crasher. Quand je regarde l'utilisation de la ram je suis loin d'être aux limites ... Baisser les options graphiques ne changent rien. Bon au moins cette fois j'ai réussi à rejoindre un serveur 
> 
> https://nsa39.casimages.com/img/2018...3446327670.jpg
> 
> J'ai pré acheté la map du golfe Persique mais je pense avoir fait une connerie.
> 
> Edit:
> J'ai essayé sur un autre serveur, j'ai réussi à prendre une gazelle, mais j'ai attendu quelques minutes pour le chargement des objets 3D le tout en tournant à 1 fps... Une fois le tout charger, aucun problème, hormis une configuration de la gazelle pour le moins original:
> 
> https://nsa39.casimages.com/img/2018...2730627768.png


Quel serveur tentes-tu de joindre ? Les plus gros serveurs sont difficiles à joindre (BlueFlag, 104th...), en tout cas, pour le moment. En attendant, Wags conseille de réduire le paramétrage Preload Radius de moitié : apparemment, ça aide.

----------


## war-p

> https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...42&oe=5B8C7FA1


Ahhh si je peux voler avec avant de partir en vacances  :Bave:

----------


## papagueff

du monde pour voler, ce soir ?   ::huh::

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> ...
> 
> Quel serveur tentes-tu de joindre ? Les plus gros serveurs sont difficiles à joindre (BlueFlag, 104th...), en tout cas, pour le moment. En attendant, Wags conseille de réduire le paramétrage Preload Radius de moitié : apparemment, ça aide.


J'ai essayé le serveur Havoc qui tourne sur du "training". J'ai essayé le serveur blue flag, quand il y a pas grand monde dessus j'arrive à le rejoindre, les autres joueurs qui se connectent par la suite n'entrainent pas de problèmes de mon coté. Par contre si j'essaie de rejoindre alors qu'il y a du monde, crash de DCS sans message d'erreur tout comme le serveur de la 104th Phoenix ... 
Après l'écran de la viviane sur la Gazelle ne fonctionne pas, certains disent d'activer le MSAA mais ça n'a pas réglé le soucis et comme c'est le seul module que j'ai hormis le pack FC3 ... je pense que je vais attendre la prochaine MAJ pour réessayer le multi.

Le preload radius est déjà à la moitié, avant je l'avais mis à fond mais j'ai pas vu d'amélioration.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, la 2.5.1 a pété plein de trucs. D'où l'intérêt de jouer sur la stable : pas parfait, mais y'a moins de soucis.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

En fin d'aprem je me suis connecté sur le serveur blue flag alors qu'il y avait pas mal de joueurs, mais crash en plein vol, c'est vraiment aléatoire chez moi, ça en devient frustrant  :ouaiouai:

----------


## DHP

Je me doute que vous avez vu que des versions du Hornet sont arrivé a certain youtubeur DCS.

Je vous partage cette vidéo car Magz fait un bon tour sur la pluie (entre autres) que j'ai trouvé sympa.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Tu doutes mal !  ::P: 
Merci pour l'info et la vidéo !

----------


## papagueff

F18, précommandé. J'attends sa sortie avec impatience et compte sur vous pour me familiariser avec cet appareil.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## DHP

> Tu doutes mal ! 
> Merci pour l'info et la vidéo !


 ::XD:: 

Apparemment le module sortirait en early access en fin mai.

----------


## Jokletox

Pour ceux qui ont un joy Thrustmaster, il vaut mieux configurer ses touches avec T.A.R.G.E.T. ou directement dans DCS ? J'arrive pas savoir le quel est le plus adapté.

----------


## Flappie

A toi de voir !  ::): 

A l'époque de Flaming Cliffs, il y avait un intérêt certain à utiliser T.A.R.G.E.T. et consorts. En effet, la majorité des appareils dispos partageaient les mêmes mappings de touches. Tu pouvais par exemple mapper la touche "C" sur un bouton de ton stick sous T.A.R.G.E.T. et ce bouton contrôlais alors le canon pour tous les appareils. Cette période est révolue depuis l'arrivée des hélicos, des warbirds et des modules (tiers ou pas) de plus en plus complexes et variés, pour lesquels la touche "C" peut correspondre à tout autre chose.

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais supporté les logiciels livrés avec les sticks, donc je fais tout dans DCS : au moins je n'ai pas de surprises, et je n'ai pas besoin de faire un Alt-Tab en pleine partie pour vérifier/corriger un mapping de touche.

J'avais commencé un soft sous Java pour créer un mapping unifié pour TOUS les modules DCS, mais j'ai lâché l'affaire quand je suis devenu papa.  :Sweat:

----------


## papagueff

> Pour ceux qui ont un joy Thrustmaster, il vaut mieux configurer ses touches avec T.A.R.G.E.T. ou directement dans DCS ? J'arrive pas savoir le quel est le plus adapté.


Personnellement je paramètre tout mes appareils sur DCS, c'est à mon avis beaucoup plus facile. Target est un  super logiciel mais c'est une usine à gaz. Quand j'ai reçu mon thrustmaster, j'avais tenté de faire un profil pour le Mig 29s mais je n'ai jamais réussi à le mettre en marche, donc target est rangé au musée des logiciels obsolètes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour demain soir, Lundi 14/05/2018, à 21h, je propose pour ceux qui sont disponible une mission comprenant; 3xKA50, 3xSU25t, 3xA10c.   :;):

----------


## Jokletox

Merci à vous deux !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Manœuvres en JAS39 (successeur potentiel du Viggen apparemment):




Je préfère être dans mon fauteuil avec le joystick devant l'ordi que dans le vrai cockpit.  ::P:

----------


## grawagars

Bonjour,

Utilisateur de DCS depuis longtemps, j'avais investi dans mon HOTAS et palonnier avant le trackIR.

En fouillant pour un trackIR Pro 5, je suis tombé sur le bundle Delanclip + Camera PS3:

http://www.delanengineering.com/shop...050/category=0

Est-ce que vous savez comment çà se compare au track IR ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Manœuvres en JAS39 (successeur potentiel du Viggen apparemment):


Ça fait déjà 20 ans que le Gripen a remplacé le Viggen  :;):  Il a déjà été modernisé en 2008.
Tout le monde n'en ai pas forcément content, mais au moins les suédois conservent leur industrie aéronautique.

----------


## Flappie

> Bonjour,
> 
> Utilisateur de DCS depuis longtemps, j'avais investi dans mon HOTAS et palonnier avant le trackIR.
> 
> En fouillant pour un trackIR Pro 5, je suis tombé sur le bundle Delanclip + Camera PS3:
> 
> http://www.delanengineering.com/shop...050/category=0
> 
> Est-ce que vous savez comment çà se compare au track IR ?


Salut. Ça fonctionne au poil, d'après ce que j'ai compris. Il me semble qu'on a eu quelques retours de canards. Je te trouve ça de suite.

EDIT: ici, là, encore ici, encore là, et toujours ici et toujours là.

@Poussin Joyeux : merci pour la vidéo. Ça décoiffe !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Ça fait déjà 20 ans que le Gripen a remplacé le Viggen  Il a déjà été modernisé en 2008.


Ah ok!   :^_^:

----------


## Sigps220

> Pour ceux qui ont un joy Thrustmaster, il vaut mieux configurer ses touches avec T.A.R.G.E.T. ou directement dans DCS ? J'arrive pas savoir le quel est le plus adapté.


Sur DCS c'est souvent plus simple, mais tu peux être plus limité. 
Par exemple les interrupteurs sur la base de la manette des gaz sont pas forcément bien reconnu par DCS (souvent il n'y a qu'une position de reconnue). Si tu as besoins de mapper ces touches ou d'options plus détaillées (par exemple sur la manette zoom tu peux prévoir zone 1 - zone morte - zone 2), il vaut mieux passer par le logiciel Target. 
Il est pas forcément très simple à utiliser les premières fois, mais pour une utilisation "basique" quelques heures / essais dessus permettent de mapper quelques choses de pas mal. Evidemment si tu veux synchroniser l'allumage des LED avec la position de certains interrupteurs c'est plus complexe.

----------


## Jokletox

> Sur DCS c'est souvent plus simple, mais tu peux être plus limité. 
> Par exemple les interrupteurs sur la base de la manette des gaz sont pas forcément bien reconnu par DCS (souvent il n'y a qu'une position de reconnue). Si tu as besoins de mapper ces touches ou d'options plus détaillées (par exemple sur la manette zoom tu peux prévoir zone 1 - zone morte - zone 2), il vaut mieux passer par le logiciel Target. 
> Il est pas forcément très simple à utiliser les premières fois, mais pour une utilisation "basique" quelques heures / essais dessus permettent de mapper quelques choses de pas mal. Evidemment si tu veux synchroniser l'allumage des LED avec la position de certains interrupteurs c'est plus complexe.


Je viens de remarquer que certains switch sont mal gérés dans DCS, la position "ALT/HDG" du Warthog est sans effet par exemple, ou des fonctions qui restent activées même si on remet le switch dans sa position initiale. J'ai testé uniquement avec le SU 25T pour le moment donc je ne sais pas si il y a le même soucis avec d'autres modules, si c'est la cas TARGET peut devenir intéressant effectivement.

----------


## Sigps220

> Je viens de remarquer que certains switch sont mal gérés dans DCS, la position "ALT/HDG" du Warthog est sans effet par exemple, ou des fonctions qui restent activées même si on remet le switch dans sa position initiale. J'ai testé uniquement avec le SU 25T pour le moment donc je ne sais pas si il y a le même soucis avec d'autres modules, si c'est la cas TARGET peut devenir intéressant effectivement.


D'une manière générale, DCS ne reconnaît l'action des switch de la base qu'en position "ON". Le passage en position "OFF" (ou basse), cela n'est pas interprété par DCS comme un changement d'état. Idem pour les switch 3 positions, où bien souvent la position intermédiaire n'est pas "vue" par DCS. 

Quand j'ai utilisé TARGET pour la première fois, j'ai vraiment eu du mal en partant de O, mais en utilisant comme base un profil qui existait déjà j'ai trouvé que c'était plus simple. Pour commencer j'avais remis sous format TARGET le profil du Chuck's Guide. 

Ma méthode n'est pas très moderne, mais je trouve qu'il est plus simple de reprendre un schéma du Warthog papier vierge et de le compléter de notre projet de mapping puis ensuite de saisir sous TARGET le schéma papier. En bonus, on peut même garder le papier comme aide-mémoire.

----------


## Flappie

Les plus anciens modules DCS ne gèrent pas les switchs à 2 ou 3 positions (le switch ALT/HDG que tu cites en fait partie) comme ils devraient l'être. Au lieu de ça, un switch à 2 positions ne gère qu'une info (ON ou OFF), et un switch à 3 positions ne gère que 2 infos (ON ou OFF, elles aussi).

Seuls certains appareils apparus récemment gèrent ces switchs correctement (en plus de l'A-10C, j'imagine), tels que le Mirage, à condition de trouver les lignes qui correspondent (pour le Mirage, elles sont regroupées dans une catégorie à part entière). 

Toutefois, sache qu'il est possible de programmer soi-même les bindings à 2 ou 3 positions, comme c'est fait ici pour l'AV-8B. Voici un mode op' en anglais.

----------


## Sigps220

> Les plus anciens modules DCS ne gèrent pas les switchs à 2 ou 3 positions (le switch ALT/HDG que tu cites en fait partie) comme ils devraient l'être. Au lieu de ça, un switch à 2 positions ne gère qu'une info (ON ou OFF), et un switch à 3 positions ne gère que 2 infos (ON ou OFF, elles aussi).


Le problème vient des modules DCS ou de la reconnaissance des touches par DCS ? 
Par exemple, quand je veux mapper le radar du Viggen (qui a 3 position, A0, A1 et A2). En passant par DCS, je n'y arrive pas sur un switch à 3 position car le jeu ne reconnaît que 2 positions sur le switch à 3 positions (le neutre n'est pas reconnu comme une action). 
Alors qu'en passant par TARGET j'arrive à assigner Position 1 = touche X (A0), Position 2 = touche Y (A1) et Position 3 = touche Z (A2). 

A partir du moment, où l'action peut être assignée à une touche du clavier il est assez facile de la mapper dans le soft TARGET. La seule limite est le nombre de boutons disponible, mais en dehors de l'A-10C, on a souvent plus de boutons sur le Hotas que de touches indispensables à assigner.

----------


## Flappie

> Le problème vient des modules DCS ou de la reconnaissance des touches par DCS ? 
> Par exemple, quand je veux mapper le radar du Viggen (qui a 3 position, A0, A1 et A2). En passant par DCS, je n'y arrive pas sur un switch à 3 position car le jeu ne reconnaît que 2 positions sur le switch à 3 positions (le neutre n'est pas reconnu comme une action).


Prenons l'exemple des switchs "3 positions". Physiquement, un tel switch agit sur 2 contacts :
poussé ver le bas, il active et maintient le contact "A"poussé au milieu, il ne fait rien (du tout)poussé vers le haut, il active et maintient le contact "B"

C'est donc à l'application, quelle qu'elle soit, de surveiller l'état de ce switch, afin de déterminer l'utilisation de la position du milieu ("je ne reçois ni A, ni B, le switch est donc sur la position du milieu"). A ce jour, la plupart des modules DCS n'intègrent pas cette logique. Mais comme je le disais, tu peux la programmer à l'aide d'un fichier LUA. Le résultat sera le même qu'en passant par T.A.R.G.E.T.

A toi de voir ce que tu préfères, mais tu as l'air d'être à l'aise avec T.A.R.G.E.T. : ne change pas une solution qui te convient déjà.

----------


## Sigps220

> A toi de voir ce que tu préfères, mais tu as l'air d'être à l'aise avec T.A.R.G.E.T. : ne change pas une solution qui te convient déjà.


Je comprends mieux. Effectivement de mon côté, je suis plutôt à l'aise avec TARGET (même si je suis loin de la maîtriser quand je vois ce que certains peuvent programmer). Il me semble toutefois plus ergonomique que le logiciel que j'utilisais avec le X52. 
Le seul truc pénible c'est de devoir valider à chaque modification de touche, et de bien faire attention au mode d'appui que l'on souhaite avoir (impulsion, appui continu etc..)

Question bonus, je viens de finir la guerre Iran-Irak de Pierre Razoux. Le bouquin met en évidence l'importance des attaques de navires dans le conflit. Vu l'arrivée prochaine de la carte d'Ormuz, ce type d'attaque risque de servir de base à pas mal de scénario. 
Sauf erreur de ma part, il n'existe pas (et n'est pas prévu à la sortie de la carte) l'arrivée de lanceurs de missiles anti-navire. Ce qui aurait pu constituer des cibles de choix pour nos avions d'attaque. 
Du coup, pour pallier à ces absences, vous avez des recommandations pour pallier à ces absences ? Je pensais utiliser des Smerchs (qui ressemble vaguement).
De la même manière, on manque aussi de lanceurs de missiles balistiques pour faire de la chasse au scud.

----------


## Jokletox

Flappie, je ne comprends pas comment on connait le nom des boutons dans les différents exemples du fofo d'ED, comme par exemple pour le SU27 :



```
{down = iCommandPlaneLightsOnOff,        up=iCommandPlaneLightsOnOff,    name = _('Systems - Navigation lights On else Off'),                    category = _('HOTAS Abstraction')},
```

Pour le clavier c'est quand même plus clair ^^



```
{combos = {{key = '8'}}, down = iCommandPlaneModeGrid, name = _('(8) Gunsight Reticle Switch'), category = _('Modes')},
```

----------


## Tugais

> Sauf erreur de ma part, il n'existe pas (et n'est pas prévu à la sortie de la carte) l'arrivée de lanceurs de missiles anti-navire. Ce qui aurait pu constituer des cibles de choix pour nos avions d'attaque.


Dans quelques jours arrive le Hornet qui sera pourvu du Harpoon ; sinon le Viggen dispose d'ores et déjà de missiles anti-navire. Par contre côté rouge ce n'est pas franchement la fête, attaquer un groupe aéronavale US ne sera pas de la tarte.

----------


## papagueff

> Dans quelques jours arrive le Hornet qui sera pourvu du Harpoon ; sinon le Viggen dispose d'ores et déjà de missiles anti-navire. Par contre côté rouge ce n'est pas franchement la fête, attaquer un groupe aéronavale US ne sera pas de la tarte.


Erreur! je suis prêt à parier que je peux détruire un navire avec un SU25t, armé de missiles anti radiations. d'accord, faut mettre le paquet et balancer la totalité de ses missiles car les navires en interceptent une partie mais pas tous.

----------


## Flappie

> Flappie, je ne comprends pas comment on connait le nom des boutons dans les différents exemples du fofo d'ED, comme par exemple pour le SU27 :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> {down = iCommandPlaneLightsOnOff,        up=iCommandPlaneLightsOnOff,    name = _('Systems - Navigation lights On else Off'),                    category = _('HOTAS Abstraction')},
> ```
> 
> Pour le clavier c'est quand même plus clair ^^
> ...


Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait à connaître le nom des boutons. Ces fameux scripts LUA servent simplement à ajouter des lignes dans les panneaux Commands d'un module. Une fois qu'elles y apparaissent, tu dois leur attribuer un switch.

Par contre, pour modifier le LUA, il faut connaître le nom des fonctions. Et là, je ne vois qu'une seule solution : éplucher l'ensemble du fichier "default" (ex pour la Su-27 : _C:\Program Files\Eagle Dynamics\DCS World OpenBeta\Mods\aircraft\Flaming Cliffs\Input\su-27\joystick\default.lua_). Donne-moi un exemple de ce que tu veux faire avec le Su-27, et je tenterai de l'écrire.

----------


## Flappie

Le roster pour la mission 05 est ouvert.  ::): 
Ne tardez pas à vous positionner : ça me permet de mieux adapter la mission en fonction des présences/absences.

----------


## Sigps220

> Dans quelques jours arrive le Hornet qui sera pourvu du Harpoon ; sinon le Viggen dispose d'ores et déjà de missiles anti-navire. Par contre côté rouge ce n'est pas franchement la fête, attaquer un groupe aéronavale US ne sera pas de la tarte.


Exact pour les lanceurs aériens, mais il n'existe pas de lanceurs terrestre dans DCS. Un truc comme ça : 


Vu cette image, on pourrait utiliser les camions civils (même s'ils sont affreusement laids dans DCS).

----------


## Flappie

> Vu cette image, on pourrait utiliser les camions civils (*même s'ils sont affreusement laids dans DCS*).


Vrai ! Les assets inclus dans les nouvelles maps sont largement au-dessus de ceux du Caucase, qui méritent une bonne grosse mise à jour.

----------


## Chaussette

Dites, je sais que c'est limite HS mais je pense avoir plus de réponse positives ici : je cherche un Track IR 5 avec si possible le track clip pro d'occasion. J'ai regardé le topic des annonces mais il n'y a qu'une annonce assez ancienne qui a trouvé preneur, forcément. Donc si au cas où vous connaissez quelqu'un...
 :;):

----------


## Flappie

Salut Chaussette. Vu que c'est un produit de niche pour un loisir de niche, tu n'es pas HS du tout, je te rassure. N'hésite pas à poster aussi sur le forum de CheckSix-FR.com.

----------


## jfamiens

> Dites, je sais que c'est limite HS mais je pense avoir plus de réponse positives ici : je cherche un Track IR 5 avec si possible le track clip pro d'occasion. J'ai regardé le topic des annonces mais il n'y a qu'une annonce assez ancienne qui a trouvé preneur, forcément. Donc si au cas où vous connaissez quelqu'un...


Salut, regarde sur leboncoin, tu en as à vendre entre 150 et 180 €

----------


## Chaussette

Merci pour les réponses, j'avais jeté un oeil sur CheckSix aussi mais rien de probant. Le soucis avec leboncoin, c'est que 150€ c'est très proche du prix du neuf sur le site officiel (170€ en ce moment...).  ::rolleyes:: 

Je me paufine sur DCS, je commence à avoir un niveau correct en A10 et je commence le mirage. J'ai précommandé le F18 aussi... On verra ce que ça donnera, mais je pense que ça reste tôt pour le multijoueur !
 ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Le multijoueur permet au contraire d'accélérer grandement les choses.  ::): 
Et on accepte les canards débutants, alors si en plus ils ont déjà un niveau correct...

----------


## Jokletox

> Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait à connaître le nom des boutons. Ces fameux scripts LUA servent simplement à ajouter des lignes dans les panneaux Commands d'un module. Une fois qu'elles y apparaissent, tu dois leur attribuer un switch.
> 
> Par contre, pour modifier le LUA, il faut connaître le nom des fonctions. Et là, je ne vois qu'une seule solution : éplucher l'ensemble du fichier "default" (ex pour la Su-27 : _C:\Program Files\Eagle Dynamics\DCS World OpenBeta\Mods\aircraft\Flaming Cliffs\Input\su-27\joystick\default.lua_). Donne-moi un exemple de ce que tu veux faire avec le Su-27, et je tenterai de l'écrire.


Je comprends pas l'intérêt, du coup. Pourquoi rajouter des lignes de fonction dans les commandes si la position d'un switch n'est tjs pas reconnu ? Je pensais que les .lua c'était pour forcer telle touche pas reconnu de base par DCS pour telle action. On peut en parler en MP à la rigueur pour pas trop polluer le sujet, au pire j'irai faire un tour sur TARGET. Ça m’embête quand même beacoup d'avoir un joy à 350 balles mais avec l'impression d'avoir moins de commande que mon X52 avec ses boutons poussoirs ^^ Un switch ON/OFF dont la position OFF n'est pas prise en compte c'est quand même quand même super con...

----------


## Snakeshit

> Le multijoueur permet au contraire d'accélérer grandement les choses. 
> Et on accepte les canards débutants, alors si en plus ils ont déjà un niveau correct...


Je confirme. Lors de mon premier vol avec Flappie en mission, il m'a même appris à faire un bel atterrissage  ::ninja:: .

Ça fait un petit moment que j'ai plus joué mais le biplace du F-18 et du F-14 me font de l'oeil, quand ils seront disponibles.

----------


## Flappie

> Je comprends pas l'intérêt, du coup. Pourquoi rajouter des lignes de fonction dans les commandes si la position d'un switch n'est tjs pas reconnu ?


Si, si ! Modifier le LUA comme indiqué plus haut permet bien au jeu de reconnaître la position du milieu d'un switch à 3 positions.  ::):  C'est juste qu'une fois que tu as modifié le LUA, puis relancé le jeu, il est nécessaire d'attribuer le switch de ton choix aux nouvelles commandes, car le fichier "default.lua" ne fait pas le lien entre les fonctions et les boutons/switchs/axes (c'est le job d'un autre fichier). 

Je fais comme si j'avais moi-même ajouté une commandes "3 pos. switch" contrôlant le scan radar au fichier "default.lua" de mon Mirage (en fait, c'est RAZBAM qui a fait le boulot) :

Après avoir fait la modif dans "default.lua", je vois apparaître dans les options des commandes du Mirage deux nouvelles lignes, *auxquelles aucun bouton n'est affecté* (image du haut).


Dans l'image du bas, j'ai affecté le switch "PATH - ALT/HDG - ALT" en position haute (JOY_BTN27) à la commande "1-LINE" ; puis j'ai affecté le même switch en position basse (JOY_BTN28) à la commande "4-LINE".
Et c'est tout ! Le fichier LUA dira au jeu : " _si JOY_BTN27 et JOY_BTN28 ne sont pas actifs, passe en "2-LINE"_ " (comme l'indique le commentaire sur chaque ligne).

----------


## Jokletox

Ha yes !!!! Ca marche avec le switch des flaps pour les 3 positions ! Sur le SU 25 c'est en fait assez simple : 



```
{down = iCommandPlaneFlapsOff,            up=iCommandPlaneFlaps,            name = _('Flaps - Up else Down'),                                        category = _('HOTAS Abstraction')},
{down = iCommandPlaneFlapsOn,            up=iCommandPlaneFlaps,            name = _('Flaps - Landing Position else Down'),                            category = _('HOTAS Abstraction')},
```

Qui fonctionne avec le _Config/Input/Aircrafts/base_joystick_binding.lua_



```
{down = iCommandPlaneFlaps, name = _('Flaps Up/Down'), category = _('Systems')},
{down = iCommandPlaneFlapsOn, name = _('Flaps Landing Position'), category = _('Systems')},
{down = iCommandPlaneFlapsOff, name = _('Flaps Up'), category = _('Systems')},
```

Suffit de rajouter un "up" en fait ^^ Merci pour tes liens et ton aide  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Bien joué.  ::): 
Il faudrait qu'on écrive un article wiki à ce sujet, à l'occasion.

----------


## Jokletox

Je suis en train de voir pour les switch du pilote automatique (PATH-ALT/HDG-ALT) mais aussi pour avoir le mode ALT/HDG par défaut au lancement de l'AP au lieu du suivi de route (préférence perso  ::P: ). Ca marche plutôt pas mal sauf avec le mode "Path", je verrai ça demain.

Un article pourrait être utile afin d'expliquer la logique du machin ! C'est pas compliqué mais quand on connait pas...

----------


## war-p

> Je confirme. Lors de mon premier vol avec Flappie en mission, il m'a même appris à faire un bel atterrissage .
> 
> Ça fait un petit moment que j'ai plus joué mais le biplace du F-18 et du F-14 me font de l'oeil, quand ils seront disponibles.


Pas de biplace pour le F18  :;):

----------


## Snakeshit

> Pas de biplace pour le F18


Ah j'ai confondu  :Emo: . C'était le côté multirôle qui m'avait attiré alors.
Merci !

----------


## war-p

> Ah j'ai confondu . C'était le côté multirôle qui m'avait attiré alors.
> Merci !


Oui, les gars de ED simulent "seulement" un F/A 18C fraîchement mis au rebut, (d'ailleurs il a un numéro de série réel) Donc pas de biplace, mais oui effectivement, multirôle et utilisable depuis un porte avion, c'est déjà pas mal  :Bave:

----------


## Snakeshit

> Oui, les gars de ED simulent "seulement" un F/A 18C fraîchement mis au rebut, (d'ailleurs il a un numéro de série réel) Donc pas de biplace, mais oui effectivement, multirôle et utilisable depuis un porte avion, c'est déjà pas mal


L'idéal serait un Rafale, version normale, version marine et version biplace (en échange de la perte du canon), et omnirôle  :Bave: .
Bon évidemment c'est pas possible avant sa fin de service  :Emo: .

----------


## Flappie

> L'idéal serait un Rafale, version normale, version marine et version biplace (en échange de la perte du canon), et omnirôle .
> Bon évidemment c'est pas possible avant sa fin de service .


Ouais, on en reparle dans 20 ans !  ::XD::

----------


## k4ngoo

> L'idéal serait un Rafale, version normale, version marine et version biplace (en échange de la perte du canon), et omnirôle .
> Bon évidemment c'est pas possible avant sa fin de service .


Bah si au moins on pouvait avoir la version D du 2000 (bi-place, avec un pod de désignation), ça serait top ! 
Oui, il est toujours en service, mais le 2000C aussi, donc bon...

----------


## jfamiens

> Je suis en train de voir pour les switch du pilote automatique (PATH-ALT/HDG-ALT) mais aussi pour avoir le mode ALT/HDG par défaut au lancement de l'AP au lieu du suivi de route (préférence perso ). Ca marche plutôt pas mal sauf avec le mode "Path", je verrai ça demain.
> 
> Un *article pourrait être utile afin d'expliquer la logique du machin* ! C'est pas compliqué mais quand on connait pas...


Je suis preneur !

----------


## Flappie

J'ai pas le temps en ce moment à cause de la campagne. Reparlez-m'en en juillet, et je vous ferai ça sur notre wiki.

----------


## yuushiro

Hello,
Petite question concernant les achats de modules sur le shop DCS. Il y'a des particularités à connaître ou ça coule de source (conversion dollar -> euro, ajout du module au compte, etc...) ?

Merci

----------


## Jokletox

Je pourrai écrire un truc sur la méthode pour les appareils FC3, en attendant.

----------


## Bacab

> Bah si au moins on pouvait avoir la version D du 2000 (bi-place, avec un pod de désignation), ça serait top ! 
> Oui, il est toujours en service, mais le 2000C aussi, donc bon...


Il est très improbable que le 2000D ou le Rafale fasse un jour l'objet d'une simulation grand public. Le 2000D est en effet un 2000N modifié (le D signifie d'ailleurs "Diversifié" dans le sens ou par rapport au N il est apte à des missions conventionnelles) d'où des systèmes en commun. Et le gouvernement est plutôt "touchy" avec ces vecteurs nucléaires, passés ou présents. D'où exit le Rafale aussi.
Par ailleurs, et cela peut surprendre vu que le 2000C est dans DCS, mais officiellement et légalement tout ce qui a trait aux avions militaires français est toujours protégé par le gouvernement (d'où la difficulté pour les développeurs d'ajouter des avions français dans leurs jeux).
My 2 cents.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Battle of Bodenpaltte: JDD N° 193*

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=618203

Des infos sur la période couverte par le mod Carrière qui s'étendra du 17 septembre 1944 au 28 mars 1945 - soit 188 jours de guerre au total.

Les 11 engagements majeur de cette période seront traité, à savoir:

- Opération Market Garden (17-26 septembre 1944) 
- Bataille d'Aix-la-Chapelle (2-21 octobre 1944) 
- Bataille de l'Escaut (2 octobre-8 novembre 1944) 
- Opération Queen (16 novembre-15 décembre 1944) 
- Opération Veille sur le Rhin (16 au 25 décembre 1944) 
- Contre-offensive alliée (26 décembre 1944 - 7 février 1945) 
- Opération Bodenplatte (1er janvier 1945) 
- Opération Véritable (8 février - 10 mars 1945) 
- Opération Clarion (22 - 23 février) , 1945) 
- Opération Grenade (23 février - 10 mars 1945) 
- Opération Plunder (23-28 mars 1945)

La carrière sera découpé en 5 chapitres: 

Chapitre 1: Combats en Hollande (17 septembre - 1er octobre 1944) 
Chapitre 2: Offensive d'automne (2 octobre - 15 décembre 1944) 
Chapitre 3: Bataille des Ardennes (16 - 25 décembre 1944) 
Chapitre 4: Contre-allié Offensif (26 décembre 1944 - 7 février 1945) 
Chapitre 5: Bataille du Rhin (8 février - 28 mars 1945)

La taille de la carte est enfin connu avec  401 x 324 km soit 129.900 km2 et sera décliné en 4 saisons. 



La news sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/posti...=437&p=1656853

----------


## Flappie

Opération Market Garden, hein ?  ::rolleyes:: 
Ça veut dire qu'on va avoir du déploiement de parachutistes ! Est-ce déjà implémenté dans BoX, ou serait-ce une première dans la simu de vol de combat, comme je l'imagine ?

----------


## pollux 18

Oui les para sont dispo depuis la sortie du JU 52

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour l'info, je l'ignorais complètement. Je suis étonné qu'ils n'en aient pas plus parlé que ça, puisque cet aspect du vol militaire était jusqu'à présent complètement occulté des simus, il me semble.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

On peut espérer la venu d'un C-47 par la suite, même s'il est juste dispo pour l'IA.

----------


## Papanowel

> Hello,
> Petite question concernant les achats de modules sur le shop DCS. Il y'a des particularités à connaître ou ça coule de source (conversion dollar -> euro, ajout du module au compte, etc...) ?
> 
> Merci


Je reviens sur la simu et donc n'ai pas un avis avisé mais tout coule de source. 
Tu effectues ton achat via le store. Une fois fait, tu télécharges DCS world et une fois installé, on te demandera ton login et mp utilisé sur le site de dcs. Là tu pourras sélectionner tes modules  :;):

----------


## pollux 18

> Merci pour l'info, je l'ignorais complètement. Je suis étonné qu'ils n'en aient pas plus parlé que ça, puisque cet aspect du vol militaire était jusqu'à présent complètement occulté des simus, il me semble.


J'essaye de vous informer au mieux de l'évolution de cette simu mais effectivement tu as du passer à coté. Cette nouvelle fonctionnalité de gameplay est apparue avec la sortie du JU-52 en fin d'année 2016... ::siffle::  



Tu as aussi la possibilité de larguer du fret



ou déposer des matériels via la soute latérale

----------


## Flappie

En même temps, je n'ai jamais vu une mission BoX utilisant ces fonctionnalités, ni en vidéo, ni en jouant... C'est dommage. Mais ça devrait se régler avec Market Garden !  ::):

----------


## pollux 18

Il en existe pourtant en multi comme en solo, par exemple carrière possible dans une escadrille de Ju-52. 

Une version Russe du C47 Dakota est actuellement en développement par une équipe tiers (le LI-2) et tous le monde croisent les doigts pour que le projet aboutisse. Après il ne faudra pas grand chose pour en faire un vrai C 47

----------


## yuushiro

Merci pour les précisions papanowel.
J'ai une autre question concernant DCS. SI l'on veut déjà s'amuser avec le FA18 sur gulf c'est possible ?
J'ai cherché quelques infos sur de l'early access etc sur le forum officiel, mais ça ne m'a pas plus avancé...

----------


## Papanowel

> Merci pour les précisions papanowel.
> J'ai une autre question concernant DCS. SI l'on veut déjà s'amuser avec le FA18 sur gulf c'est possible ?
> J'ai cherché quelques infos sur de l'early access etc sur le forum officiel, mais ça ne m'a pas plus avancé...


Nop, le FA18 sort dans le courant du mois. Il est disponible pour certains youtubeurs  :;): 
Concernant la map, aucune idée, j'ai préco les deux et n'y ai pas encore accès.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Je pense que la map était prévue pour fin du mois aussi dans leur dernière newsletter.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, a priori ce sera une sortie simultanée des deux modules.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

On a reçu la version presse du F/A-18C et de Persian Gulf.



Je n'ai pas encore eu beaucoup le temps de l'essayer (à peine celui de décoller de Dubai, de rater un atterrissage sur un porte-avion, de tester l'auto-pilote, de balancer quelques Mk82 sur des camions et un AIM-9 contre un Su-25), mais je vais m'y consacrer pas mal vendredi et ce week-end pour l'article complet qui paraîtra dans le Canard PC du 1er juin.

En attendant, comme vous êtes nombreux à l'attendre ici, je peux sans doute répondre à quelques questions, autant que ça profite à tout le monde !

----------


## Flappie

Merci !  ::): 

Première question sur Persian Gulf : est-ce que ça tourne au poil au-dessus de Dubaï ?
Et pour le F/A-18C, si tu es équipé d'un Warthog, est-ce qu'il est déjà configuré, comme c'est le cas pour l'A-10C ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Première question sur Persian Gulf : est-ce que ça tourne au poil au-dessus de Dubaï ?


J'ai tenté un rase-motte entre les immeubles, je n'ai pas remarqué de ralentissements sur mon PC (vieux Core i7, GTX 980, 16 Go de DDR3, SSD), mais je refererai le test avec un benchmark plus précis. Dans l'ensemble la carte tourne bien, et j'ai même l'impression que le premier chargement est un poil plus rapide que celui du Caucase (ce qui n'est pas placer la barre très haut vu le temps que ça met).




> Et pour le F/A-18C, si tu es équipé d'un Warthog, est-ce qu'il est déjà configuré, comme c'est le cas pour l'A-10C ?


Je n'ai pas de Warthog mais je demanderai à ackboo, il me semble qu'il en a un.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

La map est vraiment sympa point de vue terrain de jeu pour nos zavions ? J'avais peur qu'elle soit trop similaire a celle du Nevada (désert, toussa).

Il est "difficile" a prendre en main le fa/18 ? 

Miciiiiii !

----------


## Sigps220

J'ai deux petites questions sur les nouveaux modules : 
- Le Hornet ça donne quoi en combat aérien ? J'ai lu qu'il était un poil poussif et qu'il fallait faire attention à la gestion de son énergie, du coup c'est un appareil pointu en terme de pilotage ou on peut facilement se débrouiller dessus ? 
- Pour la carte, a-t-on de nouveaux assets et unités avec la carte, prévu et arrive plus tard ou pas prévu / pas d'infos ? 

Merci, je viens de voir que ma première question est grosso-modo la même que MirabelleBenou.

----------


## Flappie

> - Pour la carte, a-t-on de nouveaux assets et unités avec la carte, prévu et arrive plus tard ou pas prévu / pas d'infos ?


Je peux te répondre pour celle-ci : de nouveaux assets sont en cours de création. Certains seront dédiés à la map Persian Gulf, et d'autres seront inclus dans DCS World (la partie gratuite, j'entends), tel que le SA-2 Dvina.




> SA-2 Guideline (S-75 Dvina) Coming to DCS World
> Although DCS World includes a large selection of Surface-to-Air Missile (SAM) systems, the iconic SA-2 Guideline (S-75 Dvina) has been absent. We are now in the final stages of bringing this historic SAM to DCS World as part of a free update.


https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...-2#post3458972




> New Rapier SAM Model
> In addition to adding new units to DCS World, we are also busy updating some of the older units. Much of the priority is based on updating units that are operated by Iran… an important aspect of the new Persian Gulf map that is in late-development.


https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=128

----------


## Bacab

Grrrrrrr SA-4, SA-5 Grrrrrrr screugneugneugneu

----------


## Flappie

Héhé, je ne connaissais pas ces deux-là. Les missiles du SA-4 ont vraiment une sale gueule !  ::): 

Le SA-5 a une bonne chance d'arriver sur DCS dans les années à venir, puisqu'il est utilisé par la Syrie, qui est l'un des prochains théâtres annoncés.

----------


## Bacab

> Héhé, je ne connaissais pas ces deux-là. Les missiles du SA-4 ont vraiment une sale gueule ! 
> 
> Le SA-5 a une bonne chance d'arriver sur DCS dans les années à venir, puisqu'il est utilisé par la Syrie, qui est l'un des prochains théâtres annoncés.


Le SA-2 était encore en service en Géorgie jusque dans les années 2000 idem pour un SA-5 du coté de Tbilissi  ::siffle:: 
Mais je retourne râler dans ma barbe. greugneugneu

----------


## Tugais

Ouais, c'est vraiment la misère du côté des systèmes de défense anti-aérien.

C'est assez incroyable qu'avec autant d'années de développement sous le coude, ils n'aient jamais introduit plus de diversité - pour être franc, c'est même incompréhensible qu'ils étaient absents à la sortie/refonte du jeu.

----------


## Flappie

> c'est même incompréhensible qu'ils étaient absents à la sortie/refonte du jeu.


Quelle sortie/refonte ?  ::XD::  

DCS 2.5 est une màj de DCS 1.5, lui-même une màj de Flaming Cliffs, qui est une màj de LockOn, qui est une màj de Flanker 2.5, qui est un màj de Flanker.

Ils ont donc eu de multiples occasions d'améliorer un paquet de choses, mais ils se sont longtemps concentrés sur les différents appareils jouables, hélas. Quand j'y pense, je ne serais pas étonné que les modèles et textures des avions les plus "low poly" du jeu (Tu-95, UH-60, Su-24, Su-34...) soient directement tirés de Flanker.

En parlant du Su-34, sa refonte est pour très bientôt.

----------


## Sigps220

> Je peux te répondre pour celle-ci : de nouveaux assets sont en cours de création. Certains seront dédiés à la map Persian Gulf, et d'autres seront inclus dans DCS World (la partie gratuite, j'entends), tel que le SA-2 Dvina.


J'ai effectivement vu qu'il y avait plusieurs systèmes en développement, mais question était surtout de savoir si ces systèmes arrivaient en même temps que la carte ou s'ils viendraient ensuite. 




> Ouais, c'est vraiment la misère du côté des systèmes de défense anti-aérien.
> 
> C'est assez incroyable qu'avec autant d'années de développement sous le coude, ils n'aient jamais introduit plus de diversité - pour être franc, c'est même incompréhensible qu'ils étaient absents à la sortie/refonte du jeu.


Les systèmes AA n'ont pas évolué quasiment depuis la sortie de LOMAC.

----------


## yuushiro

> Quelle sortie/refonte ?  
> 
> DCS 2.5 est une màj de DCS 1.5, lui-même une màj de Flaming Cliffs, qui est une màj de LockOn, qui est une màj de Flanker 2.5, qui est un màj de Flanker.
> 
> Ils ont donc eu de multiples occasions d'améliorer un paquet de choses, mais ils se sont longtemps concentrés sur les différents appareils jouables, hélas. Quand j'y pense, je ne serais pas étonné que les modèles et textures des avions les plus "low poly" du jeu (Tu-95, UH-60, Su-24, Su-34...) soient directement tirés de Flanker.
> 
> En parlant du Su-34, sa refonte est pour très bientôt.


Ca parle aussi du TALD. A priori on pouvait un charger jusqu'à 20 sur un F/A 18 C. Je sens qu'on va bien rigoler avec ça. Quoi que ça pourrait être utile pour de l'entrainement A/A.

----------


## DHP

Beaucoup d'entre vous ont pris le F/A 18C ainsi que la carte d'hormuz ?

----------


## Chaussette

Moi je l'ai pris, c'est un avion que j'apprécie beaucoup avec l'A10 (des milliers d'heures passées sur 10 Attack, A10 Cuba, FA18 Hornet, ...), et j'ai adoré avoir une vrai simulation poussée de cet appareil, et manifestement la simulation pour le F18 est du même accabit.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai uniquement pris le module Persian Gulf.

Les systèmes du F/A-18C m'effraient au moins autant que l'A-10C. Je commence donc par apprendre ceux du Harrier, appareil que j'apprécie énormément. Quand j'en aurai marre de sa fiable autonomie, je passerai peut-être au Hornet, mais pas avant plusieurs années ! (encore que l'autonomie du Hornet n'a pas l'air beaucoup mieux)




> Ca parle aussi du TALD. A priori on pouvait un charger jusqu'à 20 sur un F/A 18 C. Je sens qu'on va bien rigoler avec ça. Quoi que ça pourrait être utile pour de l'entrainement A/A.


20 ??!

Je comprends mieux l'intérêt d'un tel missile !  ::P:  J'imagine la tête de l'opé radar au sol...

----------


## yuushiro

> J
> 20 ??!


Je rectifie, ça me semblait beaucoup, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une erreur, j'ai trouvé des informations plus fiable qui mentionnent 6 par Hornet (ce qui reste tout de même sympa). J'avoue que 20 même avec les systèmes de pylons, je voyais pas où tous les mettre. Bon avec 3 hornets on arrive à peu prés au même nombre  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

> J'ai uniquement pris le module Persian Gulf.
> 
> Les systèmes du F/A-18C m'effraient au moins autant que l'A-10C. Je commence donc par apprendre ceux du Harrier, appareil que j'apprécie énormément. Quand j'en aurai marre de sa fiable autonomie, je passerai peut-être au Hornet, mais pas avant plusieurs années ! (encore que l'autonomie du Hornet n'a pas l'air beaucoup mieux)


Pour le coup, je pense que la bascule Harrier => Hornet doit être assez simple car c'est le même constructeur et la philosophie et l'ergonomie des systèmes est très proches. Reste le modèle de vol qui est différent, notamment tu devras te refaire à des distances de décollage et d'atterrissage "standard". 

Concernant l'autonomie, d'après tous les retours que j'ai pu lire sur l'appareil, il va sérieusement falloir réviser le ravitaillement en vol. Point positif, le ravitaillement du Hornet est plus simple que le Harrier, la perche est bien mieux positionnée sur le Harrier.

----------


## ze_droopy

Et voila les dates de sortie dévoilées :
- Golfe persique le 23 mai
- F-18 le 30 mai

----------


## Sigps220

> Et voila les dates de sortie dévoilées :
> - Golfe persique le 23 mai
> - F-18 le 30 mai


Grrr juste après les jours fériés. Déjà la semaine dernière j'aurais bien voulu tester mes nouveaux joujoux et là je voulais profiter de mon lundi pour voler !!! ED fait sciemment du racisme anti-français  :;):

----------


## Vitalferox

Et la vidéo qui va avec l'annonce

----------


## DHP

Edit: Grilled ! J'ai oublié de rafraîchir !

----------


## Aghora

Ah oui mais ok, pour préacheter la map Persian Gulf faut pas aller sur Steam puisqu'elle n'y est pas  ::o:  !

----------


## yuushiro

Il faut faire attention désormais.

Les modules achetés sur steam ( à partir du M2000C) ne sont plus compatibles avec la version standalone.
Les modules achetés sur dcs ne sont plus compatible avec steam.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Ah oui mais ok, pour préacheter la map Persian Gulf faut pas aller sur Steam puisqu'elle n'y est pas  !


Tu l'auras sur steam quand ça sortiras de phase bêta je crois ...

----------


## Aghora

Du coup vaut mieux attendre...tant pis pour le bonus de préco.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Edit: Grilled ! J'ai oublié de rafraîchir !


Ah ah désolé , elle claque cette vidéo !

----------


## Flappie

Oui, je suis sur le cul !

----------


## Jokletox

Dites, quel zinc prendre pour mon premier "vrai" avion complexe entre le MK2000 et le F18 ? Ce dernier n'étant pas encore sortie y'a évidement moins de retour mais là comme ça, une idée, une possible comparaison ? Les deux sont multi-rôle et au même prix pour le moment alors je me tâte... Même si le F18 vend clairement du rêve  ::P:

----------


## Tugais

> Dites, quel zinc prendre pour mon premier "vrai" avion complexe entre le MK2000 et le F18 ? Ce dernier n'étant pas encore sortie y'a évidement moins de retour mais là comme ça, une idée, une possible comparaison ? Les deux sont multi-rôle et au même prix pour le moment alors je me tâte... Même si le F18 vend clairement du rêve


Salut))

Si tu souhaites avoir un appareil réellement multi-rôles, il vaut mieux se tourner vers le Hornet. Avec ce dernier, tu seras en mesure de non seulement tâter des engagements air-air et air-sol (de façon bien plus poussée que sur le Mirage) mais aussi des missions SEAD (grâce aux HARM) et Anti-Navires (grâce aux Harpoon).

Le M2000C est avant tout un chasseur, son engagement dans des missions air-sol reste des plus basiques.

----------


## Jokletox

Intéressant, je pensais pas que le Mirage était si restreint pour le air-sol ! Je vole principalement en SU 25T, KA50 et Huey donc oui, j'aime beaucoup l'attaque au sol ^^

----------


## Empnicolas

> Intéressant, je pensais pas que le Mirage était si restreint pour le air-sol ! Je vole principalement en SU 25T, KA50 et Huey donc oui, j'aime beaucoup l'attaque au sol ^^


Si c'est pour de l'attaque au sol, tu as aussi l'A-10C ou le Harrier (non fini pour celui-ci) même si le F-18 sera à terme le must have.

----------


## Jokletox

J'avais pensé à l'A10C mais y'a déjà le Su 25T comme grosse enclume, j'aurai voulu un truc un peu plus joueur  ::):

----------


## DHP

Si tu penses que le SU-25T est une enclume tu va être sur le cu avec le A-10C  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Le Mirage 2000-C fait le strict minimum en attaque au sol (bombes lisses, ou guidées laser par un tiers), avec l'énorme désavantage d'être très fragile (un seul moteur, blindage inexistant).

Le 2000-D, s'il arrive un jour, sera beaucoup plus intéressant pour l'attaque au sol, mais sera aussi fragile que son grand frère. L'AV-8B et le Viggen sont aussi monomoteurs, et fragiles, mais leur arsenal permet d'attaquer de plus loin (surtout l'AV-8B ).

Parmi les bimoteurs sérieux, tu as le choix entre Su25T, Su25, A-10C, F/A-18C, et bientôt F-14.

Je pense que le F/A-18C te comblera. Tu auras le temps d'apprendre à utiliser ses systèmes un par un d'ici à ce qu'il soit terminé. C'est clairement le nouveau "roi" des modules DCS. Et ça va durer longtemps (le F-14 ne représentant pas la même génération).

----------


## k4ngoo

> C'est clairement le nouveau "roi" des modules DCS. Et ça va durer longtemps (le F-14 ne représentant pas la même génération).


Oui, mais :
1) pas envie de soutenir leur nouvelle politique tarifaire
2) le F14 sera biplace  :Bave: 

Perso, je me réserve pour le plus vieux des deux.

----------


## Jokletox

> Oui, mais :
> 1) pas envie de soutenir leur nouvelle politique tarifaire
> 2) le F14 sera biplace


1) C'est sûr que ça parait pas donner mais bon, au final 50€ pour un zinc très bien modélisé, fun et utilisé sur du long terme, ça va. C'est le prix de certains avions sur les simu civils, ça me choque pas.
2) Je joue jamais en multi pour l'instant  ::P:

----------


## Papanowel

> Oui, mais :
> 2) le F14 sera biplace 
> 
> Perso, je me réserve pour le plus vieux des deux.


Ca donne quoi le multicrew sur DCS?

----------


## war-p

> Salut))
> 
> Si tu souhaites avoir un appareil réellement multi-rôles, il vaut mieux se tourner vers le Hornet. Avec ce dernier, tu seras en mesure de non seulement tâter des engagements air-air et air-sol (de façon bien plus poussée que sur le Mirage) mais aussi des missions SEAD (grâce aux HARM) et Anti-Navires (grâce aux Harpoon).
> 
> Le M2000C est avant tout un chasseur, son engagement dans des missions air-sol reste des plus basiques.


Intercepteur, attention!  ::ninja::

----------


## ze_droopy

> Intercepteur, attention!


Si on veut poil-de-culter, c'est un chasseur d'interception et de supériorité aérienne.

----------


## Jokletox

Bah bravo les gars...  ::ninja:: 





Par contre j'espère qu'une bonne âme faire un traduction du manuel comme il y a eu pour le Ka 50 et le SU 35T (mais pas pour le Huey  ::sad:: ), c'est une mine d'information ces trucs là !

Edit : Bah un chasseur ça intercepte d'une certaine façon, non ?

----------


## Flappie

Vu que le F/A-18C va rapidement devenir la référence, je suppose que son manuel sera traduit l'équipe d'Azrayen. Mais je suppose aussi qu'ils attendront que le manuel soit terminé... Tu ferais aussi bien de perfectionner ton anglais.  :;): 




> Ca donne quoi le multicrew sur DCS?


Aujourd'hui, il existe seulement deux modules multicrew : le L-39C d'Eagle Dynamics, et la Gazelle de PolyChop ; mais il s'agit de deux types de multicrew bien différents :

Dans le L-39C, le pilote a son propre cockpit sur lequel le copilote ne peut intervenir, même si les paramètres appliqués à l'avion sont communs, bien entendu. Il y a une touche pour demander les commandes de vol à son comparse. Apparemment, le multicrew marche au poil.Dans la Gazlle, le pilote et le copilote partagent le même cockpit, ce qui complique un peu les choses pour les devs. Hélas, ils ont récemment supprimé certaines possibilités multicrew afin de régler les problèmes de latence rencontrés (en multicrew, le copilote n'a plus accès aux commandes de vol, et le pilote n'a plus accès au NADIR).

----------


## Jokletox

> Tu ferais aussi bien de perfectionner ton anglais.


C'est l'argument que tout le monde sort à chaque fois et j'ai pas envie de (re)faire un débat là dessus mais tout le monde n'a pas l'envie/le temps/les facultés d'apprendre un langue étrangère pour ce qui n'est au final qu'un jeu vidéo. Dans dans ma vie privé et professionnelle l'anglais ne m'est pas utile donc non merci... De plus, travaillant dans le commerce j'estime que si une boite veut vendre un truc c'est à elle et non au client de faire un effort pour faciliter l'accès et l'utilisation de son produit. 

Edit : en plus on parle pas d'un paragraphe ou deux là, c'est un manuel de terme technique de plusieurs centaines de pages j'image, vu la complexité du truc.

Enfin bref ^^

----------


## k4ngoo

> 1) C'est sûr que ça parait pas donner mais bon, au final 50€ pour un zinc très bien modélisé, fun et utilisé sur du long terme, ça va. C'est le prix de certains avions sur les simu civils, ça me choque pas.


C'est pas les 60€ (et pas 50, hein) qui me choquent. C'est les 80€ !




> Ca donne quoi le multicrew sur DCS?


Je n'ai pas pu tester car je n'ai pas de module qui l'intègre. Par contre, la vidéo du F14 qui montre un vol avec un navigateur joué par l'IA est déjà sympa  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

> C'est pas les 60€ (et pas 50, hein) qui me choquent. C'est les 80€ !


Faut les prendre en promo, un peu comme les jeux sur Steam  ::happy2::

----------


## Flappie

> C'est l'argument que tout le monde sort à chaque fois et j'ai pas envie de (re)faire un débat là dessus mais tout le monde n'a pas l'envie/le temps/les facultés d'apprendre un langue étrangère pour ce qui n'est au final qu'un jeu vidéo. Dans dans ma vie privé et professionnelle l'anglais ne m'est pas utile donc non merci... De plus, travaillant dans le commerce j'estime que si une boite veut vendre un truc c'est à elle et non au client de faire un effort pour faciliter l'accès et l'utilisation de son produit. 
> 
> Edit : en plus on parle pas d'un paragraphe ou deux là, c'est un manuel de terme technique de plusieurs centaines de pages j'image, vu la complexité du truc.
> 
> Enfin bref ^^


Je demande parce qu'après avoir traduit bénévolement un point & click, Maria Kalash m'avait demandé si ça ne serait pas plus simple d'apprendre l'anglais aux gens. Je lui avais justement répondu qu'il y a plein de gens qui n'ont aucune envie de s'y mettre, mais qui jouent quand même aux jeux vidéo.  :^_^: 

J'ai déjà songé à rejoindre l'équipe d'Azrayen afin d'accélérer la sortie des manuels en français, mais je manque cruellement de temps libre.

@k4ngoo : euh, tu dois confondre les euros avec les dollars. Le F/A-18C est à 60 dollars (soit 51 €) en pré-achat et 80 dollars (soit 68 €) à plein pot.
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.com/en/shop/modules/

----------


## k4ngoo

> @k4ngoo : euh, tu dois confondre les euros avec les dollars. Le F/A-18C est à 60 dollars (soit 51 €) en pré-achat et 80 dollars (soit 68 €) à plein pot.


En effet, on parle en dollars. My bad.

----------


## Jokletox

> Je demande parce qu'après avoir traduit bénévolement un point & click, Maria Kalash m'avait demandé si ça ne serait pas plus simple d'apprendre l'anglais aux gens. Je lui avais justement répondu qu'il y a plein de gens qui n'ont aucune envie de s'y mettre, mais qui jouent quand même aux jeux vidéo.


Souvent ceux qui parlent Anglais partent du principe que c'est normal pour eux et donc ça doit m'être pour tous les Français. Heureusement que non sinon plus personne ne traduirait des jeux, films, livre, logiciel, etc... Pourquoi s’emmerder à apprendre le Français d'ailleurs ? Faisons du Français une langue vivante 2 à la place de l'Anglais qui serait la langue officielle puisque tout le monde la parle ! Bon je pars un peu loin mais bon, faut bien défendre les anglophobes  ::P:  

En tout cas j'ai beaucoup de respect pour les traducteurs bénévoles en tout genre. Quand je pense au manuel du Ka 50 et ses 500 pages  ::mellow::  Fallait être motivé bordel !

----------


## war-p

Pour le prix des modules, le f14 risque de passer encore un palier...
Pour les traductions, heu franchement j'adore la langue française (vraiment) mais un avion américain avec des systèmes pensés en anglais, en français (du moins pour les termes techniques) c'est de la merde. Prenons l'exemple inverse, pendant longtemps le manuel (et même le chuck's guide) en anglais pour une avion français, c'est pas terrible du tout, et ça va encore parceque l'avion est relativement simple. Bref, il y a des choses qu'il ne vaut mieux pas traduire. Sans compter que l'anglais est la langue officielle de l'aviation.

----------


## Jokletox

> Sans compter que l'anglais est la langue officielle de l'aviation.


Donc on met à l'écart ceux qui n'ont pas la "chance" de comprendre l'anglais ? Super...

----------


## Flappie

> Pour le prix des modules, le f14 risque de passer encore un palier...
> Pour les traductions, heu franchement j'adore la langue française (vraiment) mais un avion américain avec des systèmes pensés en anglais, en français (du moins pour les termes techniques) c'est de la merde. Prenons l'exemple inverse, pendant longtemps le manuel (et même le chuck's guide) en anglais pour une avion français, c'est pas terrible du tout, et ça va encore parceque l'avion est relativement simple. Bref, il y a des choses qu'il ne vaut mieux pas traduire. Sans compter que l'anglais est la langue officielle de l'aviation.


Heatblur à assuré que le tarif du F-14 serait "normal", et non calqué sur le prix du Hornet. Gageons qu'ils le vendront au prix du Viggen.

Sinon, ta remarque sur les langues est un brin élitiste. En quoi l'existence d'un manuel en français pour un avion ricain te défrise ? Tu n'es pas obligé de le lire. Évidemment, lire le manuel de Chuck du Mirage en langue anglaise fait "faux" pour nous autres francophones, mais les anglophones en sont certainement très contents, notamment ceux qui ne parlent pas un mot de français.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Premiers pas sur le Hornet en Français (ça plaira à certains  ::): ):




Ca donne envie!
Il faut gérer les deux moteurs séparément si j'ai bien compris (donc deux manettes des gaz ou touches du clavier pour un des moteurs).

On peut même orienter la grille de ventilation dans le cockpit.  ::P: 

Edit: par contre, arrivé en fin de vidéo ça me donne plutôt envie de patienter car il manque beaucoup de choses (il estime que 30% seulement est implémenté pour l'instant).

----------


## war-p

> Heatblur à assuré que le tarif du F-14 serait "normal", et non calqué sur le prix du Hornet. Gageons qu'ils le vendront au prix du Viggen.
> 
> Sinon, ta remarque sur les langues est un brin élitiste. En quoi l'existence d'un manuel en français pour un avion ricain te défrise ? Tu n'es pas obligé de le lire. Évidemment, lire le manuel de Chuck du Mirage en langue anglaise fait "faux" pour nous autres francophones, mais les anglophones en sont certainement très contents, notamment ceux qui ne parlent pas un mot de français.


Non ça me défrisé pas du tout, c'est juste que je trouve que dans un sens comme dans l'autre la traduction des termes techniques notamment, et souvent approximative. Et c'est pas de l'élitisme ou quoi que ce soit. Sans compter que le cockpit lui restera en anglais (pour le F18) à moins de trouver une version québécoise  ::ninja::   :Bave:  et je le rappelle, je suis un francophile convaincu  :;):  et par ailleurs, j'ai beaucoup lire les documentations théorique sur la navigation, les différentes procédures générales. Mais le fait est que le jargon est anglophone.

Bref, un avion anglophone, une doc technique anglophone uniquement ça me choque pas surtout pour un avion donc la doc officielle n'existe qu'en anglais. (Je dirais peut être pas la même chose le jour où des mecs sortiront un su27 ou un MiG-29 full fidelity  ::ninja::  l

----------


## Jokletox

> Premiers pas sur le Hornet en Français (ça plaira à certains ):


J'allais la poster en disant à peu près la même chose ^^






> Non ça me défrisé pas du tout, c'est juste que je trouve que dans un sens comme dans l'autre la traduction des termes techniques notamment, et souvent approximative. Et c'est pas de l'élitisme ou quoi que ce soit. Sans compter que le cockpit lui restera en anglais (pour le F18) à moins de trouver une version québécoise   et je le rappelle, je suis un francophile convaincu  et par ailleurs, j'ai beaucoup lire les documentations théorique sur la navigation, les différentes procédures générales. Mais le fait est que le jargon est anglophone.
> 
> Bref, un avion anglophone, une doc technique anglophone uniquement ça me choque pas surtout pour un avion donc la doc officielle n'existe qu'en anglais. (Je dirais peut être pas la même chose le jour où des mecs sortiront un su27 ou un MiG-29 full fidelity  l


On peut très bien utiliser les termes techniques dans la langue d'origine dans un manuel en VF du moment qu'on en détail le fonctionnement, cf. le manuel du Su 25T. Les termes sont en Russe comme sur le cockpit mais si on te dit que "ПРГ" c'est le mode SEAD bah ça passe plutôt bien ^^

----------


## Chaussette

> Donc on met à l'écart ceux qui n'ont pas la "chance" de comprendre l'anglais ? Super...


Non mais là il faut arrêter. Déjà, comprendre l'anglais n'est pas une chance mais un choix et un travail. Ensuite, il faut savoir ce que l'on veut. Si on aime et que l'on a envie de piloter des avions non français, il faut faire un un effort et il est normal que dans une simulation, l'appareil simulé soit au plus proche de la réalité (donc avion US = langue US...).

Si on ne veut pas faire d'effort et ne comprendre que sa langue maternelle (le Français ici), ben on pilote des avions français avec un cockpit français (ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous les avions français en plus).

Et oui, tous les domaines ont des spécificités et les gens qui ne veulent pas s'y plier sont mis à l'écart. L'aéronautique est un domaine où les frontières deviennent floues, et la langue principale utilisée est l'anglais (et c'est valable en Chine, pas qu'en France). Si on veut être précis, ce n'est d'ailleurs pas du tout une "mise à l'écart" de la communauté envers les gens qui ne veulent pas apprendre les rudiments d'une langue. C'est plutôt une volonté de la part de l'individu de ne pas vouloir faire les efforts nécessaires pour s'intégrer dans la communautés...

----------


## Jokletox

> Non mais là il faut arrêter. Déjà, comprendre l'anglais n'est pas une chance mais un choix et un travail. Ensuite, il faut savoir ce que l'on veut. Si on aime et que l'on a envie de piloter des avions non français, il faut faire un un effort et il est normal que dans une simulation, l'appareil simulé soit au plus proche de la réalité (donc avion US = langue US...).
> 
> Si on ne veut pas faire d'effort et ne comprendre que sa langue maternelle (le Français ici), ben on pilote des avions français avec un cockpit français (ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous les avions français en plus).
> 
> Et oui, tous les domaines ont des spécificités et les gens qui ne veulent pas s'y plier sont mis à l'écart. L'aéronautique est un domaine où les frontières deviennent floues, et la langue principale utilisée est l'anglais (et c'est valable en Chine, pas qu'en France). Si on veut être précis, ce n'est d'ailleurs pas du tout une "mise à l'écart" de la communauté envers les gens qui ne veulent pas apprendre les rudiments d'une langue. C'est plutôt une volonté de la part de l'individu de ne pas vouloir faire les efforts nécessaires pour s'intégrer dans la communautés...


Non mais là faut arrêter aussi, les manuels des avions russes sont bien traduit en anglais donc on peut très bien traduire les manuels des avions Ricains en Français. Ca reste un jeu vidéo et je trouve normal d'en avoir la notice dans ma langue maternelle. Et quand je parle de chance, je parle d'avoir fait une scolarité dans de bonnes conditions, avoir fait de hautes études ou avoir un job avec des clients étrangers. Tout le monde n'a pas pas pu avoir ça, pour tout un tas de raison, faut penser à ça parfois, avant de se moquer de celui qui parle pas anglais ou qui fait des fautes de Français.

Enfin bref, reste dans ton élitiste de parfait bilingue égoïste, moi j'arrête là  ::):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> J'allais la poster en disant à peu près la même chose ^^


Ce qui m'embête dans le fait de ne pas déjà prendre la F/A 18C c'est que je n'ai pas d'avion facile pour des attaques au sol.
Pas trop envie d'acheter et de mettre à apprendre le A10C vieillissant. 
J'ai déjà le Viggen mais l'histoire de régler l'altimètre pour chaque attaque m'embête. 
Et comme dit plus haut, le M2000C n'est pas vraiment prévu pour les attaques au sol.
Bref, j'hésite...

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ce qui m'embête dans le fait de ne pas déjà prendre la F/A 18C c'est que je n'ai pas d'avion facile pour des attaques au sol.
> Pas trop envie d'acheter et de mettre à apprendre le A10C vieillissant. 
> J'ai déjà le Viggen mais l'histoire de régler l'altimètre pour chaque attaque m'embête. 
> Et comme dit plus haut, le M2000C n'est pas vraiment prévu pour les attaques au sol.
> Bref, j'hésite...


Tu as le Harrier si tu veux de l'attaque au sol moins compliqué que le A-10C

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai déjà le Viggen mais l'histoire de régler l'altimètre pour chaque attaque m'embête.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est pénible de préparer une attaque en se demandant systématiquement si le coup va mettre au but, ou si l'on s'est planté dans l'altitude estimée de la cible. C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles je n'intègre pas le Viggen à ma campagne. Cet appareil nécessite un briefing impeccable, et laisse peu de place pour l'improvisation (même si son radar au sol permet de chercher l'emplacement réel des cibles).




> Tu as le Harrier si tu veux de l'attaque au sol moins compliqué que le A-10C


Tout pareil.
En plus, l'apprentissage du pilotage de l'AV-8B vaut le détour ! Il restera longtemps un module DCS d'exception rien que pour ça (jusqu'à ce que le V-22 Osprey débarque, mais c'est pas pour demain !).

----------


## Tugais

> […]Pas trop envie d'acheter et de mettre à apprendre le A10C vieillissant.


C'est vrai que le Warthog commence à avoir un âge certain, cependant il est loin d'être obsolète ; cela fait presque 10 ans (ou plus ?) que l'Air Force tente de le remplacer dans leur inventaire, en vain. Il n'a toujours pas d'équivalent pour les opérations d'appuis au sol ou de contrôleur aérien avancé.

Je trouve que c'est encore l'un des tous meilleurs modules de DCS ; je le placerais sans hésitation dans un top 3.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Mais le Harrier est aussi en Early Access et 10$ plus cher (pour l'instant).
Et puis Flappie se plaint de son autonomie en carburant alors ça ne donne pas trop envie !

----------


## Flappie

> Mais le Harrier est aussi en Early Access et 10$ plus cher (pour l'instant).
> Et puis Flappie se plaint de son autonomie en carburant alors ça ne donne pas trop envie !


Le Harrier accepte le ravito en vol, mais c'est apparemment l'un des plus compliqué qui soit ! Je n'ai même pas voulu essayer.  ::P:  Un jour, peut-être.
Par contre, même sans ravitailler, je peux t'assurer que tu as le temps de traiter les cibles sans problème ! C'est juste qu'il faut prévoir un atterro/décollage du milieu de la mission si elle dure plus d'une heure (et c'est souvent le cas).

Je rejoins Tugais : l'A-10C reste à ce jour le roi du CAS sur DCS. Il a une autonomie de fou, il peut porter un paquet de choses très différentes et puissantes (Empnicolas anéantit certains des objectifs de ma campagne en une seule passe...), et ses systèmes sont assez modernes (le F/A-18C date de 1987 au passage, tandis que l'A-10C a été livré en 2006).

----------


## Tugais

> Mais le Harrier est aussi en Early Access et 10$ plus cher (pour l'instant).
> Et puis Flappie se plaint de son autonomie en carburant alors ça ne donne pas trop envie !


Pour ajouter de l'eau au moulin du A-10C, il a une autonomie très importante. Je me souviens de sessions d'entraînements où je pouvais rester en orbite au dessus de la FLOT pendant des heures alors que le Harrier ou d'autres appareils faisaient 2-3 A/R entre la zone d'opération et la base.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> (le F/A-18C date de 1987 au passage, tandis que l'A-10C a été livré en 2006).


 ::o: 

Vu son look, j'étais persuadé que le A-10C était bien plus vieux!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour ajouter de l'eau au moulin du A-10C, il a une autonomie très importante. Je me souviens de sessions d'entraînements où je pouvais rester en orbite au dessus de la FLOT pendant des heures alors que le Harrier ou d'autres appareils faisaient 2-3 A/R entre la zone d'opération et la base.


zut, faut pas que je me laisse convaincre maintenant alors qu'il est (était?) sans arrêt en promo.  ::P: 

Merci pour vos retours sur l'Harrier et le A-10C en tout cas.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Vu son look, j'étais persuadé que le A-10C était bien plus vieux!!!


Et pourtant, les deux premières versions de l'A-10 (A) et du F/A-18 (A) ont été mises en service avec "seulement" 8 ans d'écart (1975 et 1983).

Ils n'ont pas la même fonction sur le terrain, d'où leurs looks très différents. Les comparer reviendrait à comparer un tracteur et un coupé.  :^_^:

----------


## war-p

> Et pourtant, les deux premières versions de l'A-10 (A) et du F/A-18 (A) ont été mises en service avec "seulement" 8 ans d'écart (1975 et 1983).
> 
> Ils n'ont pas la même fonction sur le terrain, d'où leurs looks très différents. Les comparer reviendrait à comparer un tracteur et un coupé.


Ahhh l'utilisation du a-10 par les joueurs de dcs  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Ahhh l'utilisation du a-10 par les joueurs de dcs


Et c'est quoi la différence avec l'utilisation en réel par rapport à DCS?  ::):  (pour ma culture)

----------


## Flappie

On a tendance à surcharger les emports de l'A-10 dans DCS.

IRL, ils sont généralement à moitié pleins, voire moins. D'une part, parce qu'un A-10 ne se bat pas tout seul contre une armée, mais aussi parce qu'avec moins d'emports, la vue de la caméra du targeting pod (TGP) est moins obstruée.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> On a tendance à surcharger les emports de l'A-10 dans DCS.
> 
> IRL, ils sont généralement à moitié pleins, voire moins. D'une part, parce qu'un A-10 ne se bat pas tout seul contre une armée, mais aussi parce qu'avec moins d'emports, la vue de la caméra du targeting pod (TGP) est moins obstruée.


Ah l'A-10 n'est pas Rambo alors.  ::P:  Merci pour les explications.

----------


## war-p

> On a tendance à surcharger les emports de l'A-10 dans DCS.
> 
> IRL, ils sont généralement à moitié pleins, voire moins. D'une part, parce qu'un A-10 ne se bat pas tout seul contre une armée, mais aussi parce qu'avec moins d'emports, la vue de la caméra du targeting pod (TGP) est moins obstruée.


Et aussi parce que les jdam et les bombes guidées laser, ça coûte une blinde.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Et voici des réponses !




> La map est vraiment sympa point de vue terrain de jeu pour nos zavions ? J'avais peur qu'elle soit trop similaire a celle du Nevada (désert, toussa).


Je suis partagé.
Bons côtés : elle propose pas mal d'environnement différents (villes gigantesques, déserts, montagnes en Iran - les hélicos vont s'éclater), le détroit d'Ormuz constitue une claire séparation entre le camp rouge et le camp bleu qui permettra sans doute des scénarios intéressants (surtout avec les petites îles qu'on trouve un peu partout entre les deux), il y a de quoi faire de belles opérations aéronavales avec le F/A-18 et le F-14.
Mauvais côtés : il faut aimer le sable, et c'est toujours un peu petit (j'ai mesuré à l'arrache la taille de la zone "détaillée" avec grille MGRS dans l'éditeur, c'est un tout petit peu plus petit que le Caucase).

Et puis le choix de la zone ne me paraît pas le plus intéressant pour des scénarios 80-90-2000 : qu'une carte "golfe persique" ne permette pas des scénarios type Guerre du Golfe ou Guerre Iran-Irak (surtout que bon, on aura des F-14...) est un peu dommage, mais c'est une question de goût.




> Il est "difficile" a prendre en main le fa/18 ?


Je vais vite, dites-moi si vous voulez que j'élabore sur certains points.

- Décollage et atterrissage sont très aisés. Apponter demande un peu plus de tact mais c'est tout à fait à la portée d'un débutant.
- Il y a plein de missions d'entrainement ultra-simples (pas de scripts ni de consignes détaillées, juste une situation) qui couvrent à peu près tout ce qu'il est possible de faire en l'état du module : décollage, navigation, ravitaillement en vol, bombardement CCIP, canon air-sol, roquettes, canon air-air, radar air-air, AIM7, AIM9, appontage, etc. Chaque mission existe en deux versions : une pour le Caucase, une pour le Golfe Persique.
- Venant du A-10C, j'ai trouvé l'avionique (et le peu de pages MFD disponibles pour le moment) extrêmement intuitive et peu chargée. Il parait qu'elle est proche de celle du Harrier, McDonnell Douglas oblige, mais je ne connais pas assez bien cet avion pour juger.
- Le cold start est simple et rapide en suivant les instructions du manuel (très bien fichu).
- Le radar A/A est très facile à utiliser pour qui a déjà tâté du F-15C, la gestion des stores est assez bien faite, avec choix des armes grâce aux boutons du MFD pour le air-sol et selection des armes air-air (gun, aim9, aim7 et aim120, sachant que ce dernier n'est pas encore disponible) grâce à un hat 4-directions du HOTAS. On change de master mode AA, AG ou NAV avec des boutons à gauche du cockpit ou automatiquement quand on choisit une arme air-air.
- L'autonomie est très faiblarde. Embarquez masse de fuel sous les ailes ou rentrez à la nage.
- Binder le HOTAS m'a pris beaucoup moins longtemps que sur le A-10 (j'utilise un TM16000 avec stick et throttle mais sans pédales), par contre il y a une CHIÉE d'axes (screenshots piqués sur le forum ED)
https://i.imgur.com/heH40Pf.png
https://i.imgur.com/heH40Pf.png
https://i.imgur.com/mxeFv0u.png

Grosse déception, on ne peut pas (pour le moment) associer le slew du HOTAS à un axe, donc à un chapeau "analogique". C'est un peu dommage et ça le sera encore plus quand il y aura un TGP, des AGM65 et d'autres gadgets qui demandent un peu de précision dans la visée.

Cadeau bonus, deux petites captures du manuel si vous voulez commencer à réfléchir au bind de vos HOTAS pour vous rapprocher de la position réelle des boutons :
https://tof.cx/image/ZEEVb
https://tof.cx/image/ZEMqe




> Le Hornet ça donne quoi en combat aérien ? J'ai lu qu'il était un poil poussif et qu'il fallait faire attention à la gestion de son énergie, du coup c'est un appareil pointu en terme de pilotage ou on peut facilement se débrouiller dessus ?


Alors, mon truc c'est plus l'attaque au sol (c'est pourquoi je n'ai héroïquement abattu que des Su25 désarmés pour le moment), donc prenez ma remarque avec un grain de sel, mais le consensus chez les spécialistes est qu'il perd très vite de l'énergie, et c'est aussi ce que j'ai constaté. 




> Il faut gérer les deux moteurs séparément si j'ai bien compris (donc deux manettes des gaz ou touches du clavier pour un des moteurs).


Comme dans n'importe quel bimoteur de DCS non ? Je n'ai pas remarqué de différence. Après, mon throttle ne permet pas de contrôler les deux moteurs séparément, donc je n'ai pas fouillé davantage.




> On a tendance à surcharger les emports de l'A-10 dans DCS.


NOOOOOOOOOOONNNNN pas du tout...  ::rolleyes:: 

D'ailleurs, à propos d'emports à la Rambo, on peut charger dix (10) Mk82 sur le F/A-18 et décoller d'un porte-avions sans problème. Il faudra que j'essaye avec des Mk83, je ne sais pas si ça dépasse l'emport maximum. Les 84 sont limitées à une par hardpoint bombe (donc 5 en tout).

Ça laisse de quoi s'amuser en air-sol et faire pas mal de dégâts, malgré le fait qu'on soit limité au CCIP et qu'il n'y ait pas de ripple. Pour le moment c'est "une pression, une bombe". Mais au moins ça oblige à faire des passes propres au lieu de larguer de la GBU en CCRP comme un gros feignant.

*EDIT :* oui, on peut décoller d'un porte-avions avec dix Mk83, mais il ne faut pas espérer jouer les Blue Angels une fois en l'air

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Merci pour ton retour bien détaillé!

Pourrais-tu expliquer brièvement ce qu'est le "slew" du HOTAS? (toi ou quelqu'un sur le topic qui s'y connait mieux que moi!):




> Grosse déception, on ne peut pas (pour le moment) associer le slew du HOTAS à un axe, donc à un chapeau "analogique". C'est un peu dommage et ça le sera encore plus quand il y aura un TGP, des AGM65 et d'autres gadgets qui demandent un peu de précision dans la visée.


J'ai aussi le T16000 alors j'aimerais savoir ce que cela implique (j'imagine que ce n'est pas le fait de bouger la vue dans le cockpit avec le chapeau).

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Merci pour ton retour bien détaillé!
> 
> Pourrais-tu expliquer brièvement ce qu'est le "slew" du HOTAS? (toi ou quelqu'un sur le topic qui s'y connait mieux que moi!)


Oui, excuse-moi, je ne retrouvais plus le terme français. D'ailleurs ça ne s'appelle pas slew sur le F-18 mais Target Designator. C'est tout simplement le bouton qui sert à déplacer le curseur du radar A/A ou à orienter un pod de visée ou un Maverick (ces deux derniers n'étant pas disponibles à l'heure actuelle).

----------


## Tugais

> […]Et puis le choix de la zone ne me paraît pas le plus intéressant pour des scénarios 80-90-2000 : qu'une carte "golfe persique" ne permette pas des scénarios type Guerre du Golfe ou Guerre Iran-Irak (surtout que bon, on aura des F-14...) est un peu dommage, mais c'est une question de goût.


Il nous reste toujours la possibilité de réaliser une adaptation des missions d'interdiction menées par l'Irak entre 1985 et 1988 dans le détroit contre les super tankers qui venaient s'approvisionner à Kharg. Les Iraniens ont aussi des terminaux sur les îles de Siri et Lavan (pas sûr que cette dernière soit couverte par la carte Persian Gulf de DCS) qui étaient des étapes pour les navires venant s'approvisionner en pétrole iranien.

Après c'est sûr que l'idéal serait d'agrandir la carte afin d'offrir un accès à la mer à l'Irak, quitte à ne modéliser que la base de Shaiba au sud est de Bassora.

----------


## Empnicolas

heu, je veux pas être méchant mais on s'en fiche pas un peu du contexte historique ? personnellement je n'ai pas de problème à tuer du char russe en plein Las Vegas ou de l'attaque basse altitude au Viggen sur un convoi allemand en normandie

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci pour le retour Mister Sébum, je me tâte vraiment à mort. L'avion me plaît bien et je suis plutôt mud aussi (j'adore la A-10 mais il me faut 10 ans pour le ré-apprendre a chaque pause DCS).

Par contre, la map me tente moins pour l'instant.

Pour le slew du TD, vu que j'utilise exclusivement le soft de mon X52 pour binder les commandes, ça devrait pas poser de sushi  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pareil que empnicolas sinon :D

Je crois que c'est en Normandie où j'ai dézingué le plus de tanks russes avec mon A-10  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Et puis le choix de la zone ne me paraît pas le plus intéressant pour des scénarios 80-90-2000 : qu'une carte "golfe persique" ne permette pas des scénarios type Guerre du Golfe ou Guerre Iran-Irak (surtout que bon, on aura des F-14...) est un peu dommage, mais c'est une question de goût.
> [...]
> 
> Comme dans n'importe quel bimoteur de DCS non ? Je n'ai pas remarqué de différence. Après, mon throttle ne permet pas de contrôler les deux moteurs séparément, donc je n'ai pas fouillé davantage.
> [...]


Merci pour ce retour détaillé, en attendant ton article.  ::): 

Wags a déjà parlé d'étendre ce théâtre d'opérations, ce qui explique d'ailleurs en partie le récent changement de nom, de Détroit d'Hormuz à Golfe Persique. Ça, et le fait que beaucoup de gens ne savent pas situer le Détroit d'Hormuz (j'en faisais partie avant ce projet de map  ::P: ).

Je confirme que tous les bimoteurs de DCS disposent de 3 axes pour le throttle : poussée du moteur droit seul, poussée du moteur gauche seul, et poussée des deux moteurs.




> Pourrais-tu expliquer brièvement ce qu'est le "slew" du HOTAS? (toi ou quelqu'un sur le topic qui s'y connait mieux que moi!):
> 
> J'ai aussi le T16000 alors j'aimerais savoir ce que cela implique (j'imagine que ce n'est pas le fait de bouger la vue dans le cockpit avec le chapeau).


Le slew, ou mini-stick, c'est un chapeau chinois qui contrôle deux axes (X et Y). C'est très utile pour déplacer une caméra, par exemple. D'après mes recherches, le throttle du T16000M inclut un slew au niveau de l'index gauche. Tu peux le binder sur ce que tu veux, à conditions que ça figure dans la catégorie Axes du panneau des commandes.

----------


## Tugais

> heu, je veux pas être méchant mais on s'en fiche pas un peu du contexte historique ? […]


Pour ma part non.

C'est d'ailleurs l'un des gros points noir de DCS à mes yeux. On a des cartes et des assets totalement aux fraises par rapport aux appareils proposés ; avec un peu de chance ça finira par s'améliorer dans les années à venir.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Merci à Louis Ferdinand Sébum et Flappie pour vos retours sur le "slew"! 
Ça me montre que je suis clairement loin d'exploiter pleinement mon matériel.  ::P:

----------


## Empnicolas

> Pour ma part non.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs l'un des gros points noir de DCS à mes yeux. On a des cartes et des assets totalement aux fraises par rapport aux appareils proposés ; avec un peu de chance ça finira par s'améliorer dans les années à venir.


Alors je suis désolé pour toi mais tu dois bien être embêté pour jouer sur les cartes ( d'ailleurs pas trop de mal à jouer US sur le Caucase de 2008?)

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Wags a déjà parlé d'étendre ce théâtre d'opérations, ce qui explique d'ailleurs en partie le récent changement de nom, de Détroit d'Hormuz à Golfe Persique.


Oui, j'avais vu ça, j'ai vu aussi qu'ils ont évoqué à terme la possibilité de lier les cartes (pour pouvoir voler du Caucase à Ormuz) "quand la technologie le permettra". Mais j'y crois moyen vu :
1- le temps qu'il leur faut pour sortir une carte
2- le prix auquel ils vendent le Km²
3- les performances actuelles du moteur, qui met 5 minutes à charger Caucasus ou Hormuz depuis un SSD




> À propos d'emports à la Rambo, on peut charger dix (10) Mk82 sur le F/A-18 et décoller d'un porte-avions sans problème.


J'avais essayé ça pour rigoler en pensant faire n'importe quoi (les emports proposés par défaut sont plutôt du genre "4 bombes et 2 sidewinders"), mais apparemment ça se pratique vraiment  ::o:  : http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone...sive-bomb-load




> Merci pour le retour Mister Sébum, je me tâte vraiment à mort. L'avion me plaît bien et je suis plutôt mud aussi (j'adore la A-10 mais il me faut 10 ans pour le ré-apprendre a chaque pause DCS).


Perso il me tente bien justement pour la diversité d'armement air-sol disponible, notamment les HARM et les AGM-65E. Et j'ai beau vouer un culte au A-10, sa lenteur me saoule un peu par moments (comme dit Empnicolas je crois, "c'est un gros drone"  ::P: ). Je devrais peut-être me mettre au Harrier, mais tant qu'à apprendre un nouveau module à fond, autant en choisir un qui permet le plus de choses possibles. Le fait qu'il soit développé par ED me rassure aussi un peu, moins de chance que des systèmes soient pétés par un futur patch déployé n'importe comment.




> Merci à Louis Ferdinand Sébum et Flappie pour vos retours sur le "slew"! 
> Ça me montre que je suis clairement loin d'exploiter pleinement mon matériel.


Après c'est une question de goût aussi. Sur le A-10 j'ai toujours préféré contrôler la visée du TGP à partir du manche plutôt que de la manette des gaz, le slew a beau être plus précis on ne gagne pas forcément grand chose à l'utiliser.

----------


## Algrael

Hello à tous!

J'ai fait le grand saut et ai décidé de me lancer sur DCS, mais en WW2 exclusivement!
Je voulais un peu tâter le terrain et vous poser la question de savoir qu'elles sont les commandes primordiales à avoir à porter de doigts, à savoir Joy et Throttle! Je suis équipé du T16000m!

Merci d'avance!  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello !

Welcome  ::): 

Une bonne lecture qui pourrait t'aider pour ta question (je ne joue pas les Warbirds) c'est ça :
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=135765

Les guides Chuck sont recommandés dans l'Univers du Monde de tout.

----------


## Algrael

Merci!  :;):

----------


## Azrayen

> Vu que le F/A-18C va rapidement devenir la référence, je suppose que son manuel sera traduit l'équipe d'Azrayen. Mais je suppose aussi qu'ils attendront que le manuel soit terminé...


Salut Flappie

Tu supposes une fois bien, une fois moins bien  ::): 

++
Az'

----------


## Flappie

Ah cool.   ::):

----------


## Tugais

> Alors je suis désolé pour toi mais tu dois bien être embêté pour jouer sur les cartes ( d'ailleurs pas trop de mal à jouer US sur le Caucase de 2008?)


Non ça ne m'embête que moyennement. Je me suis mal exprimé dans mon message précédent. Avant l'historicité, c'est surtout la cohérence des éléments mis à notre disposition et la vraisemblance des scénarios potentiels impliqués qui m'intéressent.

----------


## DHP

> Hello à tous!
> 
> J'ai fait le grand saut et ai décidé de me lancer sur DCS, mais en WW2 exclusivement!
> Je voulais un peu tâter le terrain et vous poser la question de savoir qu'elles sont les commandes primordiales à avoir à porter de doigts, à savoir Joy et Throttle! Je suis équipé du T16000m!
> 
> Merci d'avance!


C'est peut être un peu trop tard mais tu as regader il2 Sturmovik ? Côté WW2 ça a l'air vachement mieux fournis tout de même.

----------


## Algrael

> C'est peut être un peu trop tard mais tu as regader il2 Sturmovik ? Côté WW2 ça a l'air vachement mieux fournis tout de même.


J'ai également!  :;):  
Mais je voulais tenter le côté gestion poilu de l'appareil!  ::):

----------


## papagueff

Salut à tous, je vous joint des tutos pour le F18 Hornet. Faites en bon usage.  :^_^:  Vous les trouverez dans l'explorateur de fichiers du TS de la loose team dans "Boulets air force/Canards air force, missions Papagueff, tutos f18 Hornet.
Désolé je n'ai pas pu les mettre en ligne direct sur le forum des Canards,si quelqu'un peut les insérer, ça sera avec plaisir.

----------


## Tugais

> J'ai également!  
> Mais je voulais tenter le côté gestion poilu de l'appareil!


Mis-à-part la séquence de démarrage de l'appareil qui est automatisé sur IL-2 BoX, le plus important, la gestion du moteur est modélisé sur ces derniers. Je pense que pour la période de la seconde guerre mondiale, la série de 1CGS reste la référence - encore plus depuis quelques mois et l'ajout d'un mode carrière (campagne) très sympa.

----------


## Flappie

> Salut à tous, je vous joint des tutos pour le F18 Hornet. Faites en bon usage.  Vous les trouverez dans l'explorateur de fichiers du TS de la loose team dans "Boulets air force/Canards air force, missions Papagueff, tutos f18 Hornet.


Merci, j'ai jeté un œil et c'est drôlement élaboré et complet. Où as-tu trouvé tout ça ?

----------


## papagueff

> Merci, j'ai jeté un œil et c'est drôlement élaboré et complet. Où as-tu trouvé tout ça ?


ce sont des tutos du F18 de chez FSX que m'avait passé Deadzone. Je n'ai pas réinstallé FSX pour cause de défaut du CD d'installation et en fouillant dans mes fichiers de FSX j'ai découvert ces tutos que j'avais complètement oublié.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Salut à tous, je vous joint des tutos pour le F18 Hornet. Faites en bon usage.  Vous les trouverez dans l'explorateur de fichiers du TS de la loose team dans "Boulets air force/Canards air force, missions Papagueff, tutos f18 Hornet.
> Désolé je n'ai pas pu les mettre en ligne direct sur le forum des Canards,si quelqu'un peut les insérer, ça sera avec plaisir.


Ca m'intéresse ! Merci Papagueff !

Par contre je n'ai pas accès au TS, si quelqu'un peut les mettre en ligne ? Je peux même mettre à dispo un dossier ouvert à tous sur mon Google Drive.

----------


## papagueff

Pour les fichiers du F18 soit Flappie ou Empnicolas les mettent en ligne sur le forum, soit ils restent sur le TS de la looseteam et je laisse le soin à Empnicolas de donner le lien du TS et les droits à qui voudra d'accéder aux fichiers.

----------


## papagueff

> Ca m'intéresse ! Merci Papagueff !
> 
> Par contre je n'ai pas accès au TS, si quelqu'un peut les mettre en ligne ? Je peux même mettre à dispo un dossier ouvert à tous sur mon Google Drive.


Après autorisation de Empnicolas je te donne l'adresse du TS en message perso.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci les gens !

----------


## Sigps220

On parlait autonomie des appareils il y a quelques jours. J'ai essayé de tenter le ravitaillement en vol du Mirage avec le nouveau KC135. C'est mon premier essai, malheureusement je n'ai pas réussi à aller au bout de mon essai. 
Je me suis retrouvé dans un yo-yo infernal où j'étais soit trop bas vis-à-vis de la perche, soit en remontant j'allais doucement pis d'un coup le mouvement s'amplifiait et je me retrouvais trop haut. 
Couplé au fait que je me rapprochais de quelques nœuds puis d'un coup ma vitesse variait brutalement. 

Bref, je prenais un max de turbulence et en plus j'arrivais pas à trouver un bon repère. 

Il y a des ravitailleurs plus simples que d'autres ? Quand on débute, il vaut mieux privilégier le S3, le Midas, le KC135 ? 
Bon j'ai lu que Razbam disais que le nouveau KC135 était buggué (celui avec panier), mais je ne pense pas que cela a joué (je n'ai jamais touché le panier).

----------


## ze_droopy

Le type ou la taille du tanker ne modifie pas vraiment la difficulté. Théoriquement le "boom" (type ravito A-10, F-15, F-16, Harrier, etc) est plus simple, car le contact est assisté par l'opérateur du tanker.
Sur DCS, il est un peu con/pénible/mou, mais bon.
Avec un "drogue" comme sur 2000, le contact est entièrement à la charge du pilote.

Mais en fait, l'exercice (difficile) est le même : rester en formation rapprochée avec une marge ridicule.
Donc quelque soit le système, il faut s'entraîner à la formation, s'entraîner, et s'entraîner toujours plus. Le tuyau n'a d'importance que pour le contact, ensuite il ne faut jamais focaliser sur le tuyau, mais prendre ses repères sur le tanker entier.

----------


## Flappie

J'ajoute que si tu disposes du G940, tu peux t'énerver après son reversal bug. C'est ce qui m'a poussé à changer de stick.
Au final, même une fois équipé du Warthog, j'ai laissé tomber les ravitos en vol : je m'y énerve bien, plus que je ne m'y amuse.

----------


## papagueff

> J'ajoute que si tu disposes du G940, tu peux t'énerver après son reversal bug. C'est ce qui m'a poussé à changer de stick.
> Au final, même une fois équipé du Warthog, j'ai laissé tomber les ravitos en vol : je m'y énerve bien, plus que je ne m'y amuse.


Ah! Ça me rassure, je croyais que j'étais un gros nul en ravitaillement. Je n'y arrive pas moi non plus. Les réglages du joystick ont ils de l'importance pour affiner le pilotage de l'appareil et quels sont ils ? Si certains d'entre vous ont des profils dans DCS, je suis preneur.

----------


## Flappie

Si tu as le G940, tu ne peux régler le problème du reversal bug qu'en moddant ton throttle (personnellement, je ne m'y suis pas risqué).

Sinon, tu peux adoucir la courbe de ton throttle pour contrôler plus finement les gaz à vitesse modérée (autour de 200 noeuds, de mémoire), et ceci pour chaque module, donc dans les options des commandes de DCS.

----------


## Bacab

Une astuce pour le ravitaillement qui m'a pas mal aidé lorsque je m'y suis mis dans BMS c'est de sortir les aérofreins : ça peu aider lorsqu'on est un peu brutal avec les gaz.

----------


## Flappie

> Une astuce pour le ravitaillement qui m'a pas mal aidé lorsque je m'y suis mis dans BMS c'est de sortir les aérofreins : ça peu aider lorsqu'on est un peu brutal avec les gaz.


Avant de me rendre compte que mon problème de vitesse venait du G940, j'utilisais beaucoup l'aérofrein du Mirage, mais ça me faisait rapidement perdre de l'altitude. Du coup, de mon côté, je le déconseille.

----------


## Flappie

Le roster de la mission 06 de la campagne DCS est *ouvert*.
Merci de vous positionner rapidement.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Tenez, j'ai trouvé un excellent résumé du HOTAS du F/A-18 sur /r/hoggit, malheureusement en anglais.

https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...l_so_you_dont/

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Papagueff a pu uploader les tutos sur mon Drive. Voilà le lien :
https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...oQ?usp=sharing

Merci à lui  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Tenez, j'ai trouvé un excellent résumé du HOTAS du F/A-18 sur /r/hoggit, malheureusement en anglais.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...l_so_you_dont/


Sympa ! Y'a plus qu'à le traduire et à le mettre dans notre wiki.  ::siffle::

----------


## Sigps220

> J'ajoute que si tu disposes du G940, tu peux t'énerver après son reversal bug. C'est ce qui m'a poussé à changer de stick.
> Au final, même une fois équipé du Warthog, j'ai laissé tomber les ravitos en vol : je m'y énerve bien, plus que je ne m'y amuse.


J'ai le Warthog. Du coup, heureusement mon impossibilité à me ravitailler est uniquement lié à mon incompétence et pas à un problème matériel ou un bug  :;): 
Mais il faut pratiquer, j'ai repris le Mirage il y a quelques jours pour me préparer à l'arrivé du Hornet, d'ici 15 jours je vais pouvoir me concentrer sur un seul appareil. Pas de secret, il faut pratiquer pour réussir ces opérations délicates et je pense que c'était prématuré de tenter un ravitaillement car je ne suis pas à l'aise sur d'autres phases du vol beaucoup plus simples. 




> Ah! Ça me rassure, je croyais que j'étais un gros nul en ravitaillement. Je n'y arrive pas moi non plus. Les réglages du joystick ont ils de l'importance pour affiner le pilotage de l'appareil et quels sont ils ? Si certains d'entre vous ont des profils dans DCS, je suis preneur.


Ce type de règlage sur les axes est très personnel et dépend de ton matériel mais aussi de comment tu te positionnes. Pour limiter l'effet yo-yo, j'ai ajouté un peu de "curvature" (10%) sur les axes X et Y du stick de manière à ce que les premiers centimètres de mouvement soient plus légers. Sur le palonnier j'avais peu de "curvature" et j'ai poussé à 30%. On a besoins d'être fin sur le palonnier sur les premiers degrés. 

Pour le Throttle, je n'ai pas eu le courage de modifier la courbe pour la caler sur mon matériel (que le idle de l'appareil soit aligné avec celui du Warthog). Je vais probablement faire l'effort sur le Hornet. D'autant que j'ai lu que la surface "utile" est assez réduite compte tenu de la motorisation de l'appareil. Je ne suis pas sur que cela soit "obligatoire" mais je pense que ça peut permettre de faciliter la prise en mains. 
Je m'explique sur l'appareil, la course de la manette fait environ 30 cm (soit bien plus que ce que nous avons l'habitude d'avoir sur nos manches), sauf qu'en réalité il y a des zones assez morte sur la course. Il est rare d'utiliser la zone entre le idle et 50-60% de gaz, nous sommes bien souvent sur la tranche 70%-100% de puissance. D'où mon idée de faire une courbe moins linéaire qui monterait rapidement à 70% pour ensuite donner plus de finesse pour doser sur la tranche "utile". 

De toute façon, je pense que je vais passer quelques heures à me configurer le Hotas début juin  ::|:  Faut juste trouver un peu de temps à côté pour voler aussi.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

J'ai décidé de me former un peu aux attaques Air-Air avec le M2000c.
Je n'ai jamais pratiqué ce genre d'attaques avant et je galère à y arriver ! La mission "attaque au canon" par exemple, je vide toutes les munitions sans avoir touché un des trois ennemis !
Avez-vous des conseils pour m'entraîner, bien me placer par rapport à l'ennemi (de face, de dos, de côté ?)? Bref comment avez-vous fait pour apprendre ?  ::P:

----------


## Sigps220

> J'ajoute que si tu disposes du G940, tu peux t'énerver après son reversal bug. C'est ce qui m'a poussé à changer de stick.
> Au final, même une fois équipé du Warthog, j'ai laissé tomber les ravitos en vol : je m'y énerve bien, plus que je ne m'y amuse.





> J'ai décidé de me former un peu aux attaques Air-Air avec le M2000c.
> Je n'ai jamais pratiqué ce genre d'attaques avant et je galère à y arriver ! La mission "attaque au canon" par exemple, je vide toutes les munitions sans avoir touché un des trois ennemis !
> Avez-vous des conseils pour m'entraîner, bien me placer par rapport à l'ennemi (de face, de dos, de côté ?)? Bref comment avez-vous fait pour apprendre ?


Le mieux pour s'entrainer est encore de monter une mission toute simple avec uniquement ton Mirage et un appareil ennemi et de monter progressivement la difficulté : 
- Au début uniquement un avion de transport / bombardier : Pas de défense, mais cela reste une grosse cible donc il faut parfois plusieurs missiles (d'autant que les Matra semblent assez peu puissant) ; 
- Ensuite chasseur bombardier avec quelques missiles d'autodéfense IR
- Puis des chasseurs de plus en plus perfectionnés avec un emport de plus en plus méchants (j'opte pour la progression suivante Mig 21 ou F5 au début, puis Mig 23, puis Mig 29). 

Pour le canon, il faut impérativement être dans les 6 heures de la cible, tu n'arriveras probablement jamais à faire mouche dans une passe frontale.  
As-tu la cible verrouillé radar ? Utilises les modes spéciaux qui sont adaptés pour ce type d'engagement à courte portée 
Canon activé et en mode Air - Air ? Cela s'active via un bouton à mapper sur ton Hotas, pas sur le PCA (c'est le mode Air -Sol sur le PCA). Je sais que le guide de Chuck n'est pas forcément à jour sur cette partie. 

Une fois la cible verrouillée et à portée tu as une "ligne de tir" qui apparaît (un espèce de serpent qui représente tes mouvements et prédit la trajectoire des obus). J'essaie d'être dans les 6 heures, le nez légèrement en dessous de l'appareil, une fois à portée, je donne un petit coup de manche pour remonter le nez tout en tirant (je dirais environ 1 seconde de tirs à chaque fois). Pour faire mouche, il faut vraiment être très proche de l'appareil.

----------


## DHP

> J'ai décidé de me former un peu aux attaques Air-Air avec le M2000c.
> Je n'ai jamais pratiqué ce genre d'attaques avant et je galère à y arriver ! La mission "attaque au canon" par exemple, je vide toutes les munitions sans avoir touché un des trois ennemis !
> Avez-vous des conseils pour m'entraîner, bien me placer par rapport à l'ennemi (de face, de dos, de côté ?)? Bref comment avez-vous fait pour apprendre ?


As-tu lu le guide de chuck sur ce sujet ? 

Edit: comme dit Sigps220 c'est important de bien maîtriser le radar, tout est plus simple quand ta cible est locké, ça facilite même les missiles IR et surtout le canon.

Donc maîtriser le lock radar à longue et moyenne porté avec l'écran VTB et les différents modes pour locker avec le HUD en dogfight. Une fois que tu as compris ça il est bien plus simple de tirer au canon.

----------


## Chaussette

> J'ai le Warthog.
> [...]
> D'autant que j'ai lu que la surface "utile" est assez réduite compte tenu de la motorisation de l'appareil.
> [...]


J'ai lu ça également et j'ai le warthog comme toi. La personne qui parlait de cette course utile sur la manette des gaz avait un T16000. Du coup, j'ai regardé le débattement de la manette des gaz du Warthog et elle est bien plus grande que le T16000, donc je pense qu'on n'aura pas trop de soucis là dessus.

----------


## yuushiro

> Sympa ! Y'a plus qu'à le traduire et à le mettre dans notre wiki.


D’ailleurs, tout le monde peut contribuer ?

----------


## Flappie

> Donc maîtriser le lock radar à longue et moyenne porté avec l'écran VTB et les différents modes pour locker avec le HUD en dogfight. Une fois que tu as compris ça il est bien plus simple de tirer au canon.


C'est bête, mais ça me rappelle le film _Léon_. "Le couteau, c'est ce qu'on apprend en dernier."

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Merci pour vos retours !!!

Je n'utilisais pas le radar pour le canon (juste tir à vue la mais je vais m'y mettre alors.
Et pour la mise en œuvre je me basais en effet sur le manuel de Chuck donc peut-être un mauvais réglage également.
Et bonne idée de créer une mission au départ avec un bombardier!
Vivement ce soir !  :;):

----------


## DHP

Sinon à la place du bombardier tu t’entraîne au ravitaillement. Comme ça quand t'arrives à court de fuel après avoir bataillé pendant 30min tu as une super cible que tu as *vraiment* envie de descendre !  ::ninja::

----------


## Sigps220

> Edit: comme dit Sigps220 c'est important de bien maîtriser le radar, tout est plus simple quand ta cible est locké, ça facilite même les missiles IR et surtout le canon.


Rappel (y compris à moi-même) pour les missiles IR, penser à asservir les capteurs sur le radar avant le tir sous peine de missile qui partent tout droit. Pour asservir c'est sur la gâchette si tu as repris le réglage proposé par Chuck.




> J'ai lu ça également et j'ai le warthog comme toi. La personne qui parlait de cette course utile sur la manette des gaz avait un T16000. Du coup, j'ai regardé le débattement de la manette des gaz du Warthog et elle est bien plus grande que le T16000, donc je pense qu'on n'aura pas trop de soucis là dessus.


Oui j'ai été regardé la manette du T16000, elle est vraiment toute petite. Je pense que je vais quand même essayer de modifier légèrement les axes sur mon Warthog mais ça devrait être nettement moins critique.




> Sinon à la place du bombardier tu t’entraîne au ravitaillement. Comme ça quand t'arrives à court de fuel après avoir bataillé pendant 30min tu as une super cible que tu as *vraiment* envie de descendre !


M'en parle pas, j'ai hésité longtemps à transformer le ravitailleur en merguez flambée. J'ai fait maître zen sur ce coup là et le Master Arm est resté sur Off.

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon à la place du bombardier tu t’entraîne au ravitaillement. Comme ça quand t'arrives à court de fuel après avoir bataillé pendant 30min tu as une super cible que tu as *vraiment* envie de descendre !


Been there, done that.  :Cigare:

----------


## DHP

> Been there, done that.


 ::XD:: 

C'est aujourd'hui la nouvelle map il me semble !

----------


## yuushiro

Yep, c'est sorti. Y'a pratiquement 8Go de download.

----------


## Flappie

Si j'en crois ce que j'ai lu, la màj de la beta pèse 8 Go à elle seul, et la map dans les 13 Go.

----------


## Chaussette

Tiens j'ai une question. J'avais lu que le modèle de vol du Mirage 2000 avait des soucis, notamment du fait que l'appareil perde trop d'énergie suivant les manœuvres. C'est une info que je retrouve facilement en faisant des recherches. Par contre, je n'arrive pas à trouver une info indiquant si ce soucis a été réglé ou non depuis...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Oïe ! Vous auriez des conseils sur une lecture intéressante pour le FA/18 ? En Français de préférence, mais en anglais ça passe.

Merci !

----------


## war-p

> Oïe ! Vous auriez des conseils sur une lecture intéressante pour le FA/18 ? En Français de préférence, mais en anglais ça passe.
> 
> Merci !


Buck Danny?

----------


## Sigps220

> Tiens j'ai une question. J'avais lu que le modèle de vol du Mirage 2000 avait des soucis, notamment du fait que l'appareil perde trop d'énergie suivant les manœuvres. C'est une info que je retrouve facilement en faisant des recherches. Par contre, je n'arrive pas à trouver une info indiquant si ce soucis a été réglé ou non depuis...


Attention le MDV a été modifié il y a quelques mois, notamment sur cette question, est-ce que les remarques sont post MAJ ? 
Razbam a récemment communiqué sur le fait qu'il travaillait officiellement avec l'armée de l'air et donc qu'ils allaient pouvoir avoir accès à plus d'infos + retour de vrais pilotes de l'appareil. 
Sur la gestion de l'énergie, je ne connais pas le vrai appareil, mais l'appareil permet des manœuvres assez dingues, il me semble logique que des mouvements à 9G à basse altitude aient un impact super fort sur l'énergie de l'appareil. 

D'ailleurs pour Poussin Joyeux, vérifie bien que tu es en mode Air-Air au niveau des commandes. Ca modifie de manière assez radicale les possibilités de l'appareil. Le mode Air-Air n'est possible qu'avec un emport de missiles (sans bidon). Les premières fois, je chargeais un appareil avec bidon et je le trouvais pas trop maniable ça me surprenais.

----------


## k4ngoo

> Tiens j'ai une question. J'avais lu que le modèle de vol du Mirage 2000 avait des soucis, notamment du fait que l'appareil perde trop d'énergie suivant les manœuvres. C'est une info que je retrouve facilement en faisant des recherches. Par contre, je n'arrive pas à trouver une info indiquant si ce soucis a été réglé ou non depuis...


Le MdV a été corrigé : le 2000 est plus réactif lors des accélérations et le tangage est plus fidèle qu'avant (meilleur vers le haut que vers le bas). Il perd toujours pas mal d'énergie lors des virages, mais c'est assez fidèle et lié à son aile delta, qui devient un énorme aérofrein dans ces cas là. C'est aussi pour cela qu'il faut se poser avec un angle d'incidence élevé.
Avant, il était courant de décrocher à cause d'un virage trop serré et de se crasher car on était incapable de reprendre de la vitesse. Maintenant, si ça t'arrive, tu mets un bon coup de PC et ça repart (ou tu laisses l'avion piquer vers le sol, si tu es assez haut).

EDIT:



> Le mode Air-Air n'est possible qu'avec un emport de missiles (sans bidon).


Ou lorsque ton bidon est vide (pas besoin de le larguer).

----------


## Sigps220

> Ou lorsque ton bidon est vide (pas besoin de le larguer).


Tiens d'ailleurs comment on sait si le(s) bidon(s) sont vides ? On est obligé de compter la quantité de carburant restant ? Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse visualiser la quantité de carburant pour un réservoir en particulier.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Allez, comme j'avais un peu de temps libre aujourd'hui et que ce serait chouette que mon accès presse serve à la communauté, j'ai écrit un petit tuto sur le largage CCIP avec le F/A-18 et la création de profils pour les armes air-sol (qui est beaucoup plus ergonomique que dans le A-10C, qui enterrait les profils dans un sous-sous-menu).
N'hésitez pas à le copier-coller dans le Wiki, autant que ça serve !

https://imgur.com/a/TTztXfm

----------


## Chaussette

@Sigps200 et @K4ngoo :

Merci pour les réponses, et du coup ça répond à ma question : le soucis dont je parlais a bien été corrigé !

----------


## Flappie

> Allez, comme j'avais un peu de temps libre aujourd'hui et que ce serait chouette que mon accès presse serve à la communauté, j'ai écrit un petit tuto sur le largage CCIP avec le F/A-18 et la création de profils pour les armes air-sol (qui est beaucoup plus ergonomique que dans le A-10C, qui enterrait les profils dans un sous-sous-menu).
> N'hésitez pas à le copier-coller dans le Wiki, autant que ça serve !
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/TTztXfm


Impeccable, merci !  ::):

----------


## yuushiro

> Oïe ! Vous auriez des conseils sur une lecture intéressante pour le FA/18 ? En Français de préférence, mais en anglais ça passe.
> 
> Merci !


Sur le forum officiel, ils conseillent de lire la documentation NATOP du FA 18, qu'on peut trouver ici : https://publicintelligence.net/u-s-n...light-manuals/
J'ai pris le document NATOPS FLIGHT MANUAL NAVY MODEL F/A-18A/B/C/D 161353 AND UP AIRCRAFT . C'est en anglais, mais très complet.

D'ailleurs, je pense que la doc du HOTAS sur reddit doit être un condensé de ce qui est trouvable sur cette doc.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

rroohhh, c'est beau ! Merci Sébum !

Merci pour le lien yuushiro !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Impeccable, merci !


Je t'en prie. Et du coup je vous avais bien dit une bêtise ce week-end : on peut tout à fait créer des programmes et choisir le nombre de bombes et l'intervalle entre les largages dans la version actuelle du module.

----------


## DHP

> D'ailleurs pour Poussin Joyeux, vérifie bien que tu es en mode Air-Air au niveau des commandes. Ca modifie de manière assez radicale les possibilités de l'appareil. Le mode Air-Air n'est possible qu'avec un emport de missiles (sans bidon). Les premières fois, je chargeais un appareil avec bidon et je le trouvais pas trop maniable ça me surprenais.


Il me semble que tu peux quand même activer le mode AIR-AIR quand t'es bien chargé mais y a moyen que tu casses tout à la première manœuvre. A tester ?  




> Tiens d'ailleurs comment on sait si le(s) bidon(s) sont vides ? On est obligé de compter la quantité de carburant restant ? Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse visualiser la quantité de carburant pour un réservoir en particulier.


Y a trois voyant orange sur ton cadrant de gestion de carburant avec écris "RL" dessus. Un pour chaque réservoir externe quand ils sont vides ils s'allument. Et surtout quand ils sont vides tu as warning orange avec un audio pour t'indiquer tu peux passer en AIR-AIR. C'est difficile de le louper.

----------


## Sigps220

> Il me semble que tu peux quand même activer le mode AIR-AIR quand t'es bien chargé mais y a moyen que tu casses tout à la première manœuvre. A tester ?


Ca doit probablement faire comme avec le Mig 21, en cas de manoeuvre trop brutale tu perds une partie de l'emport. 




> Y a trois voyant orange sur ton cadrant de gestion de carburant avec écris "RL" dessus. Un pour chaque réservoir externe quand ils sont vides ils s'allument. Et surtout quand ils sont vides tu as warning orange avec un audio pour t'indiquer tu peux passer en AIR-AIR. C'est difficile de le louper.


Tu as le warning Air-Air seulement si le reste de l'emport l'autorise. Mais dans le cas où tu as par exemple 2 bidons + 2 bombes, tu n'auras pas d'alerte sonore t'invitant à passer Air-Air, la seule solution sera de vérifier si les voyants sont allumés ou éteint.

----------


## DHP

> Ca doit probablement faire comme avec le Mig 21, en cas de manoeuvre trop brutale tu perds une partie de l'emport. 
> 
> 
> 
> Tu as le warning Air-Air seulement si le reste de l'emport l'autorise. Mais dans le cas où tu as par exemple 2 bidons + 2 bombes, tu n'auras pas d'alerte sonore t'invitant à passer Air-Air, la seule solution sera de vérifier si les voyants sont allumés ou éteint.


Oui, je me suis mal exprimé, le warning tu ne l'as que quand tu es autorisé.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Un bref passage pour vous remercier pour tous vos bons conseils du jour !  :;): 
Je n'ai pas pu pratiquer le Air-Air ce soir car la mise à jour de DCS se fait très lentement (peut-être pas encore assez de monde pour un P2P efficace ce soir) mais ça ne m'a pas empêcher de lire !

----------


## partizan

:Bave:

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour mon nouveau fond d'écran de mobile...  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

J'ai volé rapidement sur la carte ce matin. 
Très briévement : 
- Elle est vraiment magnifique, je n'ai survolé que la partie désertique (et les iles centrales) mais on est clairement très au dessus de ce qu'on pouvait avoir comme rendu sur NTTR.
- C'est effectivement assez petit + il y a encore peu d'aéroports. 

On sent beaucoup de vie sur la carte, ça donne vraiment une impression vivante. Le détroit est rempli de bateaux (comme dans la réalité).

----------


## yuushiro

De même j'ai fait un circuit au dessus de l'ensemble des aéroports (avec le F15 et 3 bidons, ça passe sans faire de PC); la map est vraiment superbe. Y'a des petites criques sur la côte Est avec des pistes un peu encaissées dans les montagnes. Une carte avec un gros potentiel je pense.
Après, il faut admettre que certains aéroports (les iles au sud-ouest, la côte Est) sont assez excentrés du reste et on sent bien la distance qu'il faut parcourir.

----------


## Flappie

> On sent beaucoup de vie sur la carte, ça donne vraiment une impression vivante. Le détroit est rempli de bateaux (comme dans la réalité).


Cool !  ::):  Est-ce que les bateaux se déplacent ? Et si oui, est-ce qu'ils se rentrent dedans en mode "YOLO" comme les trains du Caucase ?

J'ai hâte. Mais je vais attendre de terminer notre campagne.  :Emo:

----------


## DHP

Je sais pas si vous avez vu mais ils ont ajouté la pluie sur la verrière. Et le M2k a reçu les wing vapor (je sais pas si tous les appareils en bénéficie).

----------


## Flappie

Oui, j'avais vu une démo de la pluie sur la verrière. C'est assez plaisant, mais ils auraient pu commencer par adapter les cockpits des modules ED au nouveau système d'éclairage...  :nawak: 

J'imagine qu'ils ont ajouté cet effet rapidement pour ne pas souffrir de la comparaison avec IL-2:BoX ? Leur sens des priorités n'est toujours pas sur la bonne voie...

----------


## Sigps220

J'ai aussi l'impression que certains sons ont été modifiés, le son du canon du Mirage m'a semblé différent.

----------


## war-p

> J'ai aussi l'impression que certains sons ont été modifiés, le son du canon du Mirage m'a semblé différent.


C'est dans le bugfix il me semble. Certains sons existaient déjà, mais n'étaient pas utilisé.

----------


## Chaussette

Je viens de regarder comment régler la post-combustion pour le Mirage et le (futur) F18 avec le Warthog, et je découvre que tout est prêt pour ça !!

Petite vidéo explicative :


Difficile de faire plus simple !

Après, le point "tricky" est de régler DCS pour que ça corresponde bien, mais il y a déjà des paramètres de courbes suggérés sur le forum DCS (et probablement C6).

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour la vidéo. C'est un truc que je n'ai jamais testé sur le Warthog (puisque par défaut, le cran est côté IDLE).  En même temps, pour utiliser ce cran, il faut que le throttle soit fixé au bureau ou à la chaise, sinon on soulève le socle avec !

----------


## Chaussette

> Merci pour la vidéo. C'est un truc que je n'ai jamais testé sur le Warthog (puisque par défaut, le cran est côté IDLE).  En même temps, pour utiliser ce cran, il faut que le throttle soit fixé au bureau ou à la chaise, sinon on soulève le socle avec !


Oui justement, c'est ce que je suis en train d'étudier. Ce que j'aimerai personnellement, ce n'est pas de soulever mais de sentir une légère bosse, et que si on pousse un peu plus, ça passe, sans soulever. Je pense qu'en limant un peu ça va le faire. J'ai regardé vite fait sur internet et des gens proposent un cran modifié qui fait une bosse (imprimé en 3D). De toutes façons, pas grand chose à perdre si ça ne fonctionne pas !

----------


## Flappie

Tiens-moi au jus, je suis très intéressé.  ::):

----------


## Snakeshit

Je l'ai déjà utilisé (il y a longtemps) et faut pas non plus soulever comme une brute (pas assez pour soulever mon joystick en tout cas). Par contre si vous passez souvent du pleine poussé à post combustion, ça peut devenir chiant à la longue.

----------


## Flappie

> Je l'ai déjà utilisé (il y a longtemps) et faut pas non plus soulever comme une brute (pas assez pour soulever mon joystick en tout cas). Par contre si vous passez souvent du pleine poussé à post combustion, ça peut devenir chiant à la longue.


Je ne pense pas avoir le profil d'une brute (ça en ferait même rire certains ici présents qui m'ont déjà croisé IRL, vu que j'ai plutôt le profil d'une allumette !).

Le truc, c'est que ça dépend où est le throttle par rapport au bras, en éloignement horizontal et vertical. Je pense que je ne soulèverais pas le socle si le throttle était situé à côté de mon siège, à hauteur de coude (comme dans le cockpit, quoi).

----------


## Tugais

Je l'ai essayé puis je suis très vite revenu à la configuration d'origine.

Venant d'un Cougar (le grand frère du Warthog) je l'ai trouvé médiocre et vraiment pas facile d'utilisation ; dans le cadre d'un dogfight ou d'une procédure d'urgence (un wave off en approche finale d'un PA par exemple) il y a moyen de finir six pieds sous terre/mer. C'est d'autant plus inexplicable que celui du Cougar était bien fichu et fonctionnait au poil.

Je n'avais pas pensé à jeter un oeil sur le net pour savoir si il y avait des mods quelconques mais le fait qu'il y en ai est super sympa, je jetterai un oeil en revenant du coup. Au pire des cas, ça attendra la prochaine manette des gaz de Thrustmaster et/ou celle de VKB.

----------


## papagueff

> J'ai volé rapidement sur la carte ce matin. 
> Très briévement : 
> - Elle est vraiment magnifique, je n'ai survolé que la partie désertique (et les iles centrales) mais on est clairement très au dessus de ce qu'on pouvait avoir comme rendu sur NTTR.
> - C'est effectivement assez petit + il y a encore peu d'aéroports. 
> 
> On sent beaucoup de vie sur la carte, ça donne vraiment une impression vivante. Le détroit est rempli de bateaux (comme dans la réalité).


Ouai ! A part que j'ai acheté la carte et que je ne peux pas l'avoir parce que je n'ai que la version stable ( j'ai viré l'open bêta sur vos bons conseils) . Je vous hais.   :Bave:

----------


## k4ngoo

> J'ai regardé vite fait sur internet et des gens proposent un cran modifié qui fait une bosse (imprimé en 3D). De toutes façons, pas grand chose à perdre si ça ne fonctionne pas !


Mais pourquoi j'ai pas pensé à chercher ça sur Thingiverse ?!
Merci Chaussette ! J'ai accès à une imprimante 3D, je vais tester ça très vite  ::): 

J'en profite pour partager des mods interressants :
- Une fixation du joy pour les sièges Ikea poäng : https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2758996
- Un remplacement du slew (à tester !!): https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2900369
- Un déport coudé du manche : https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2854294

----------


## papagueff

> Merci pour la vidéo. C'est un truc que je n'ai jamais testé sur le Warthog (puisque par défaut, le cran est côté IDLE).  En même temps, pour utiliser ce cran, il faut que le throttle soit fixé au bureau ou à la chaise, sinon on soulève le socle avec !


Non, pas du tout, le mien n'est pas fixé et ça va très bien. Tu es trop puissant Flappie.    :^_^:

----------


## Chaussette

> Mais pourquoi j'ai pas pensé à chercher ça sur Thingiverse ?!
> Merci Chaussette ! J'ai accès à une imprimante 3D, je vais tester ça très vite 
> 
> J'en profite pour partager des mods interressants :
> - Une fixation du joy pour les sièges Ikea poäng : https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2758996
> - Un remplacement du slew (à tester !!): https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2900369
> - Un déport coudé du manche : https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2854294


Ah bien, ça !
Moi c'est l'inverse, j'ai accès à tous les softs de CAO mais on n'a pas (encore) d'imprimante 3D. Je pense peut-être en acheter une à titre perso mais pas à court terme...
Ceci dit, si un truc te semble fonctionner mais que tu aimerais l'améliorer, il y a moyen qu'on en discute, je devrais être en mesure de modifier le modèle.

----------


## partizan

Je suis pas une brute et j'ai viré le mod pour la raison expliquée par Flappie. Tant que je n'aurai pas de table mount... 
mais si K4ngoo tu es satisfait de ton test, je suis intéressé pour une option  :;):

----------


## Snakeshit

> Je ne pense pas avoir le profil d'une brute (ça en ferait même rire certains ici présents qui m'ont déjà croisé IRL, vu que j'ai plutôt le profil d'une allumette !).
> 
> Le truc, c'est que ça dépend où est le throttle par rapport au bras, en éloignement horizontal et vertical. Je pense que je ne soulèverais pas le socle si le throttle était situé à côté de mon siège, à hauteur de coude (comme dans le cockpit, quoi).


Sans être une brute, je suis assez costaud, et j'ai le joystick devant moi (même distance que le clavier) et j'ai pas eu trop de soucis. J'ai pas eu de Cougar donc je sais pas si la butée est mieux sur celui la. Et je connais pas la butée dans un vrai avion, mais c'est vrai que de devoir soulever est un peu chiant.
Cela dit, vous utilisez si souvent la PA vous ? Hormis pour l'interception, gain d'énergie féroce ou sauver une erreur catastrophique, je m'en sers pas souvent. Après je pensais que l'appontage se faisait pleine poussée au moment du toucher, il est possible que la PC soit utilisée mais j'en suis pas sûr.

----------


## k4ngoo

> Ceci dit, si un truc te semble fonctionner mais que tu aimerais l'améliorer, il y a moyen qu'on en discute, je devrais être en mesure de modifier le modèle.





> mais si K4ngoo tu es satisfait de ton test, je suis intéressé pour une option


Ok, je vous tiens au jus.

----------


## Tugais

> Cela dit, vous utilisez si souvent la PA vous ? Hormis pour l'interception, gain d'énergie féroce ou sauver une erreur catastrophique, je m'en sers pas souvent. Après je pensais que l'appontage se faisait pleine poussée au moment du toucher, il est possible que la PC soit utilisée mais j'en suis pas sûr.


En situation de dog ça m'arrive souvent oui ; je préfère cramer une bonne partie de mon fuel que de finir accrocher au parachute, quitte à annuler la mission en cours et rentrer à la base par faute de carburant.

Le toucher se fait effectivement pleine poussée afin de pouvoir repartir en cas de soucis une fois les roues sur le pont, mais j'imagine qu'un coup de PC en cas de wave off juste avant le toucher permet de reprendre au plus vite de l'altitude et d'atteindre l'altitude et/ou distance de sécurité. Le fait est qu'on est jamais trop prudent, si pour une raison quelconque je veux passer en PC j'aimerais autant que mon throttle ne me gêne pas.

----------


## Sigps220

> En situation de dog ça m'arrive souvent oui ; je préfère cramer une bonne partie de mon fuel que de finir accrocher au parachute, quitte à annuler la mission en cours et rentrer à la base par faute de carburant.
> 
> Le toucher se fait effectivement pleine poussée afin de pouvoir repartir en cas de soucis une fois les roues sur le pont, mais j'imagine qu'un coup de PC en cas de wave off juste avant le toucher permet de reprendre au plus vite de l'altitude et d'atteindre l'altitude et/ou distance de sécurité. Le fait est qu'on est jamais trop prudent, si pour une raison quelconque je veux passer en PC j'aimerais autant que mon throttle ne me gêne pas.


Pareil que Tugais, en situation Air-Air tu utilises souvent la PC. Le Mirage par exemple perd beaucoup d'énergie en virage du coup dès que tu tournes il vaut mieux avoir la PC sinon tu risques de te retrouver à l'arrêt. 
En Air-Sol c'est plus rare de l'utiliser, mais par exemple sur le Viggen tu mets souvent la PC en 1er niveau quand tu fais ta passe d'attaque.

----------


## Chaussette

> En situation de dog ça m'arrive souvent oui ; je préfère cramer une bonne partie de mon fuel que de finir accrocher au parachute, quitte à annuler la mission en cours et rentrer à la base par faute de carburant.
> 
> Le toucher se fait effectivement pleine poussée afin de pouvoir repartir en cas de soucis une fois les roues sur le pont, mais j'imagine qu'un coup de PC en cas de wave off juste avant le toucher permet de reprendre au plus vite de l'altitude et d'atteindre l'altitude et/ou distance de sécurité. Le fait est qu'on est jamais trop prudent, si pour une raison quelconque je veux passer en PC j'aimerais autant que mon throttle ne me gêne pas.


Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est pour ça qu'utiliser le cran fourni tel quel ne doit pas être intéressant. Je testerai ce weekend chez moi, j'ai découvert ça dans la matinée (ahem...). Mais vu la forme, ça fait un cran horizontal. Donc il faut lever pour placer la manette dessus puis on peut continuer à pousser un peu. Par contre, je pense qu'en baissant les gaz la manette glisse sur la partie rouge horizontale puis retombe une fois la PC stoppée.

Mon idée était déjà de tester, mais je pense que soulever la manette sera trop contraignant, donc j'ai pensé à limer le haut de la partie rouge pour enlever le cran, et soit créer une partie légèrement bombée pour sentir un cran dans la poussée mais avec une faible contrainte de force sur la manette, soit de limer de manière linéaire pour que ça fasse une pente au lieu d'un cran, pour sentir qu'on arrive dans la zone de PC.



En cherchant une image du truc d'origine, je suis tombé sur des photos de gens qui ont collé un cure-dents sur la zone noire d'origine (sans toucher au rouge), ce qui correspond à mon idée 1 !

----------


## Snakeshit

En air-air oui je veux bien, mais vous changez souvent de mode ? Si c'est une fois toutes les 5 secondes c'est encore faisable. Mais s'il y a des améliorations possibles je suis pour.
Par contre pour un appontage je suis plus frileux pour la PC, j'ai pas envie de griller les marins  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Chaussette

Bon, en fait je vais tenter la méthode du cure-dent. C'est non destructif ... ça me semble nickel !

Lien
 :;):

----------


## Vitalferox

Quelques images de Dubai en huey, la taille de la ville ... il y a de quoi faire en hélico !

----------


## Flappie

> Ouai ! A part que j'ai acheté la carte et que je ne peux pas l'avoir parce que je n'ai que la version stable ( j'ai viré l'open bêta sur vos bons conseils) . Je vous hais.


Tu n'as pas viré l'open beta, tu l'as remplacée par la version stable. Tu peux très bien la repasser en beta (mais pas ce soir, évidemment !), puis installer la stable en parallèle.




> Mais pourquoi j'ai pas pensé à chercher ça sur Thingiverse ?!
> Merci Chaussette ! J'ai accès à une imprimante 3D, je vais tester ça très vite 
> 
> J'en profite pour partager des mods interressants :
> - Une fixation du joy pour les sièges Ikea poäng : https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2758996
> - Un remplacement du slew (à tester !!): https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2900369
> - Un déport coudé du manche : https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2854294


Merci ! Apparemment, je peux faire imprimer ce que je veux sur l'imprimante 3D du boulot. Je vais tester ça moi aussi.  ::): 




> Je suis pas une brute et j'ai viré le mod pour la raison expliquée par Flappie. Tant que je n'aurai pas de table mount... 
> mais si K4ngoo tu es satisfait de ton test, je suis intéressé pour une option


Après vérification, quand je passe le cran du throttle, ça ne soulève pas le socle, mais ça le tire vers moi (avec le cran en arrière). Le problème vient donc de la surface de mon bureau qui est trop glissante.

----------


## Jokletox

Où trouve t-on les fichiers de config (gameplay, sons, graphismes, etc) de DCS ? Pas envie de me retaper tous à la main sur la version stable.

----------


## yuushiro

> Où trouve t-on les fichiers de config (gameplay, sons, graphismes, etc) de DCS ? Pas envie de me retaper tous à la main sur la version stable.


Normalement, toute ta configuration se trouve sous *C:\Users\<username>\Saved Games\DCS

*Pour tout ce qui est gestion des versions de DCS (par exemple avoir une beta + stable en même temps) je m'appuie sur ce topic qui regorge d'informations : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=114030

----------


## Flappie

> Normalement, toute ta configuration se trouve sous [B]C:\Users\<username>\Saved Games\DCS


Je confirme. Il suffit de faire un backup de ce répertoire (et de DCS.openbeta pour l'OB ). A noter qu'on peut copier-coller un dossier vers l'une ou l'autre version (mais toujours faire un backup avant, on ne sait jamais).

----------


## Empnicolas

Du monde serai intéressé pour une mission sur Hormuz dimanche après-midi ?


Je vous poste les quatres cartes disponibles à la même échelles:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

2 tentatives de vol sur la nouvelle carte en M2000 en créant une mission rapide (car pas de mission par défaut pour l'instant pour les avions à part ceux fournis gratuitement).
Le premier vol, au bout de quelques minutes, j'appuie sur le bouton de tir (alors que mon avion n'avait aucune arme) et mon avion a explosé.
Deuxième vol, je fais une descente pour me rapprocher d'une ville et DCS a planté.
Bref, c'est bien de l'early access.  ::P:

----------


## Chaussette

> 2 tentatives de vol sur la nouvelle carte en M2000 en créant une mission rapide (car pas de mission par défaut pour l'instant pour les avions à part ceux fournis gratuitement).
> Le premier vol, au bout de quelques minutes, j'appuie sur le bouton de tir (alors que mon avion n'avait aucune arme) et mon avion a explosé.
> Deuxième vol, je fais une descente pour me rapprocher d'une ville et DCS a planté.
> Bref, c'est bien de l'early access.


Woah, c'est bizarre, ça ! Pas de soucis pour ma part.

Bon du coup j'ai démonté mon Warthog hier soir pour jeter un oeil rapidement, suite aux discussions d'hier après-midi.

Après analyse, je pense qu'il y a facilement moyen d'améliorer l'ensemble du truc avec une imprimante 3D. Le but serait de fabriquer une pièce qui vient par dessus l'actuel et qui servira de rail pour l'ensemble de la course des manettes des gaz. L'idée est d'enlever le cran qui implique de soulever la manette pour arrêter/démarrer les moteurs et de le remplacer par un petit renflement ou creux, et de faire la même chose pour la post combustion. Comme ça, plus besoin de soulever la manette, mais on garde des sensations avec un léger blocage.

Il y a un gars qui a modélisé un truc proche mais plutôt pour Elite : il a viré tous les crans et ajouté juste un cran au milieu de la course (Vaisseau spatial = marche avant / marche arrière).
Voici le truc : lien

Une photo de cette pièce en place, là on comprend bien :

----------


## Snakeshit

Si tu peux faire ça, tu vas avoir des admirateurs.  ::wub:: 
Par contre je pense que de soulever la manette des gaz pour éteindre les moteurs est une bonne chose. C'est pas une action courante et dans le stress on peut pousser un peu trop loin  ::ninja:: .
L'idéal serait de demander à un pilote comment se fait le passage en PC en vrai. Sinon un petit renflement pour un blocage faible me semble la bonne solution pour la PC. Le coup de la pente, soit ça ne sera pas perceptible, soit ça sera chiant si ça résiste trop.
Après ce n'est que mon avis.

----------


## Flappie

Un truc m'échappe : est-ce que DCS gère l'extinction des moteurs quand les gaz sont en butée mini ? Personnellement, je n'utilise jamais cette zone isolée du reste, si bien que j'ai calibré mon throttle sur une partie seulement de la course totale de la poignée. Or, quand je mets les gaz au minimum, je ne me rappelle pas que les moteurs se coupent.

----------


## Chaussette

Ah sisi, il me semble bien qu'en plein vol ça coupe les moteurs, en tout cas pour le A10 !

J'avais fait pas mal de tests, et c'est pareil pour les exctincteurs d'ailleurs : si on utilise une cartouche sur un moteur sain et en fonctionnement, ça l'arrête et c'est un peu chaud pour le redémarrer (mais il me semble que j'y étais arrivé!  :B):  ).
Bon, de là à dire qu'il faut utiliser les extincteurs pour éteindre les moteurs...  ::rolleyes:: 

EDIT : alors je repense à un truc. Il me semble que le bout de course des manettes des gaz ne soit pas inscrite dans la courbe des manettes, mais qu'il s'agit d'un "bouton". J'avais assigné ces "boutons" pour couper les moteurs des autres avions (notament les spitfire et dora). Bon, à vérifier...

----------


## Flappie

> EDIT : alors je repense à un truc. Il me semble que le bout de course des manettes des gaz ne soit pas inscrite dans la courbe des manettes, mais qu'il s'agit d'un "bouton". J'avais assigné ces "boutons" pour couper les moteurs des autres avions (notament les spitfire et dora). Bon, à vérifier...


En effet, à vérifier via l'interface Windows de calibration du throttle (par exemple).

----------


## Tugais

J’ai gardé la config’ par défaut du TM Warthog pour le A-10C et j’ai bien une extinction des moteurs si je passe la butée. L’idée de garder cette butée tout en proposant un effort supplémentaire pour passer la PC sur les autres appareils serait le top !

----------


## ze_droopy

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1701150
 ::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

> EDIT : alors je repense à un truc. Il me semble que le bout de course des manettes des gaz ne soit pas inscrite dans la courbe des manettes, mais qu'il s'agit d'un "bouton". J'avais assigné ces "boutons" pour couper les moteurs des autres avions (notament les spitfire et dora). Bon, à vérifier...


Je viens de vérifier : ton intuition était bonne ! La coupure des moteurs est provoquée par deux boutons, numérotés 29 et 30 par Windows, et non par la détection de la mise en butée des axes.
Reste à vérifier comment se comportent ces 2 boutons lorsque l'on inverse le bout de plastique (s'activent t'ils toujours en position basse, ou en position haute ?).

----------


## yuushiro

@ze_droopy : Est-ce toi qui gère les accès au wiki des boulets. J'aimerai bien y contribuer sur le F/A 18.

----------


## Tugais

> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1701150


Vendez-le moi !

----------


## Flappie

> Reste à vérifier comment se comportent ces 2 boutons lorsque l'on inverse le bout de plastique (s'activent t'ils toujours en position basse, ou en position haute ?).


Testé : les 2 boutons ne s'activent qu'en position basse, quelque soit la position du bidule en plastique. Ils ne peuvent donc être actionnés que que quand les gaz sont à zéro.
Par ailleurs, le bidule en plastique n'influe pas sur le cran du bas : celui-là reste, quoi qu'il arrive.

----------


## Bacab

> Vendez-le moi !


Je peux te l'imprimer si tu veux.

----------


## Tugais

> Je peux te l'imprimer si tu veux.


Salut Bacab,

Ce serait génial ; dis-moi simplement combien je te dois pour les coûts d'impression/temps/transport et je t'envoies ça (par Paypal ?). Je rentre de l'étranger mardi, je pourrais m'occuper de ça dès le lendemain du coup. Merci beaucoup \o/

----------


## Flappie

> Salut Bacab,
> 
> Ce serait génial ; dis-moi simplement combien je te dois pour les coûts d'impression/temps/transport et je t'envoies ça (par Paypal ?). Je rentre de l'étranger mardi, je pourrais m'occuper de ça dès le lendemain du coup. Merci beaucoup \o/


J'habite à 5 km de Paris : si tu es d'accord, j'en prends un aussi, et on se fera une binouze.  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

J'en prendrai bien un aussi.
Pas sûr d'avoir une imprimante 3d au boulot...

@yuushi: yes, envoie moi un username et un email par MP.

----------


## Bacab

Si je compte bien j'en imprime 3 ?

----------


## Flappie

> Si je compte bien j'en imprime 3 ?


Ah, mais tu es aussi à Paris, Bacab, j'avais pas vu !  ::): 

Je propose de monter une liste, ce serait plus sûr :

Tugais
Flappie
ze_droopy

----------


## Herasean

Hello les gars.

Question pour les viggéniens : Si je prends deux pods de contremesures... J'ai deux fois plus de contremesures embarquables?
Je demande ça parce que je viens de tenter et en gros je peux pas changer le nombre maximal de chaff par exemple. Est-ce que ça veux dire que chaque pod à 68 chaff ou les deux pods réunis auront 68 chaff?

Aussi; y'a que moi qui trouve ça bizarre qu'on peux prendre genre 280 flares et seulement 68 chaff? Surtout que si l'ont veux et des chaffs et des flares, c'est vite étrange on se retrouve avec 40 chaff et 120 flares.

Aussi : Les pods ECM. On à des infos la-dessus? Y'a 36 modes différents et pas moyen de trouver une explication sur quel mode fait quoi.

Merci les loulous!

----------


## Jokletox

> Si je compte bien j'en imprime 3 ?


Ça dépend si j'ai bien compris ^^ Ça permet d'ajouter un point dur au passage de la PC mais sans être obligé de soulever la manette des gaz ?

----------


## Bacab

> Hello les gars.
> 
> Question pour les viggéniens : Si je prends deux pods de contremesures... J'ai deux fois plus de contremesures embarquables?
> Je demande ça parce que je viens de tenter et en gros je peux pas changer le nombre maximal de chaff par exemple. Est-ce que ça veux dire que chaque pod à 68 chaff ou les deux pods réunis auront 68 chaff?
> 
> Aussi; y'a que moi qui trouve ça bizarre qu'on peux prendre genre 280 flares et seulement 68 chaff? Surtout que si l'ont veux et des chaffs et des flares, c'est vite étrange on se retrouve avec 40 chaff et 120 flares.
> 
> Aussi : Les pods ECM. On à des infos la-dessus? Y'a 36 modes différents et pas moyen de trouver une explication sur quel mode fait quoi.
> 
> Merci les loulous!


Pour les conteneurs de CM je ne sais plus, ça fait trop longtemps que je n'y ai plus touché. En revanche pour les pods ECM c'est très simple, il y a quatre modes de fonctionnement : Off, préchauffage, enregistrement (pas d'émission mais le pod enregistre dans un fichier les émissions des radars qui t'éclairent) et Émission (contrairement au vrai il n'y a pas plusieurs types de brouillages et plusieurs bandes de fréquences brouillées, tu brouille ou tu brouilles pas et c'est tout). 
Dixit le manuel
mode
Off Etat du pod
Sélecteur de modes
Sélecteur de bandes

Off
0
X

Préchauffage
A
F

Enregistrement passif
A
F ou G ou H ou K

Émission
B ou D ou E
F ou G ou H ou K


X = OSEF
 Je me suis permis de franciser à ma sauce

----------


## Bacab

J'ai imprimer un exemplaire de la pièce pour voir ce que cela donne.

Verdict :
L'impression est rapide car c'est une petite pièce (33 minutes). Par contre il y a pas mal de parties suspendues qui ne sortent pas très bien. A première vu cela ne gène pas (outre esthétiquement mais on s'en moque un peu) mais faudra que l'un d'entre vous se lance pour tester avant que j'en fasse d'autre histoire de valider les réglages.
En ce qui concerne l'aspect financier de la chose, la pièce pèse 2 g. Sachant que 2.2  kg de fil me coute ~40 euros vous vous en sortez pour 2/2200 * 40 = 0.04 €
Plus sérieusement si après test la pièce donne satisfaction alors ça ne vous coutera que les FdD pour ceux qui ne pourront pas venir chercher la pièce sur Paris.

----------


## Flappie

MP envoyé.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

On a maintenant quelques précisions bienvenues sur le futurs DCS _Flaming Cliffs 4_ : 

Plutôt que d'ajouter de nouveaux appareils aux systèmes simplifiés, ED a pour projet d'intégrer certains modules actuels à FC4 en simplifiant leurs systèmes au passage. Par exemple : si le M-2000C est concerné (c'est une hypothèse), il resterait un module study-sim à part entière, avec son chouette modèle de vol et tous ses systèmes modélisés, mais il intègrerait aussi le pack FC4 sous une autre forme, avec le même modèle de vol exigeant, et des systèmes moins complexes, et donc moins réalistes, à l'image de ce qui se fait déjà sur les A-10A, F-15C, Su-25A/T, Su-27, Su-33 et MiG-29. Il existerait ainsi 2 M-2000C : un pour les débutants, et un pour les confirmés.

Par ailleurs, le community manager d'ED a précisé ce qui suit, ce qui veut dire que le F-16C sera bien modélisé comme un study-sim, et non comme un module de FC4 :



> FC product line is a gateway product, and popular. You guys are already in the gate, for a lot of you, its not intended for you, the Hornet, that Hind, the F-4, the Viper, etc… those are intended for you.


*TL;DR*  : FC4 = FC3 + ajout de modules existants simplifiés. A l'image de ce qui existe déjà pour l'A-10 : l'A-10A pour mettre un pied dans DCS, l'A-10C pour y rentrer tout entier.

Je pense que c'est une très bonne, voire excellente idée pour faciliter l'arrivée des nouveaux venus. On a d'ailleurs un exemple récent : FrTux78 a rejoint la campagne en A-10A, et il compte la finir en A-10C.
Et tant pis si cela ne nous permet pas de voler à bord d'un des nombreux appareils russes manquants à DCS...

----------


## Tugais

Je trouve l'initiative excellente également ; malheureusement pour les modérateurs d'ED, beaucoup de mécontents pleurnichent sur leur forum.

----------


## Flappie

Et sur Hoggit, oui. Ils oublient tous les study sim qui vont arriver (Hind, F4E, F-16C...).

Concernant les appareils russes manquants, il faut nous faire une raison : je suppose que tant que le système Poutine sera en place, on n'aura sans doute rien de plus (au moins, on va avoir le Hind).

----------


## war-p

> Et sur Hoggit, oui. Ils oublient tous les study sim qui vont arriver (Hind, F4E, F-16C...).
> 
> Concernant les appareils russes manquants, il faut nous faire une raison : je suppose que tant que le système Poutine sera en place, on n'aura sans doute rien de plus (au moins, on va avoir le Hind).


Du coup c'était une annonce pour le F16 au passage où j'ai loupé un épisode ?

----------


## Flappie

Tu as loupé un épisode.  :;): 
La venue (lointaine) du F-16C a été annoncée dans le titre d'une vidéo récente d'ED.

https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...cs_youtube_ad/

----------


## war-p

> Tu as loupé un épisode. 
> La venue (lointaine) du F-16C a été annoncée dans le titre d'une vidéo récente d'ED.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...cs_youtube_ad/


Ahhhhh oui c'est vrai, l'annonce dans les commentaires genre on a fait un coquille, mais non en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Jokletox

Un Hind de prévu pour DCS ? Bordel j'étais pas au courant ! J'avais une fascination pour cette hélico quand j'étais gamin  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

Le Hind est prévu depuis très longtemps, mais Belsimtek ne l'a officiellement annoncé que l'année dernière. Aucun artwork récent n'a filtré (les derniers datent de... 2008). Ce sera par contre la version P, dotée d'un canon *fixe*.

Pour info, l'AH-1 Cobra est également prévu. Les dernières infos évoquent même la version W.

----------


## war-p

> Un Hind de prévu pour DCS ? Bordel j'étais pas au courant ! J'avais une fascination pour cette hélico quand j'étais gamin


Hind sous dos  :Bave:  je crois que je l'ai encore d'ailleurs  :tired:

----------


## Azrayen

Bonjour,

L'équipe de localisation francophone de DCS est heureuse d'annoncer que le module *F/A-18C Hornet* sera disponible *en français* dès sa sortie en "Accès Anticipé" le 30 mai 2018.

Ceci est possible grâce au travail en amont, ces derniers mois, de ED et de l'équipe que je félicite et remercie pour cette réussite !  :B): 

La très grande richesse de la modélisation du Hornet nous a incité à considérer d'autant plus nécessaire de faire cet effort, et nous espérons que ceci permettra à ceux qui découvriront l'avion dès les premiers jours et qui ne sont pas bilingues de mieux réussir leur apprentissage.

Concrètement, si votre DCS OB est configuré en français et que vous avez précommandé le Hornet, vous téléchargerez dès le 30 avec votre nouveau module :
Guide Accès Anticipé = *Manuel de vol* de l'avion (pour ses fonctionnalités implémentées à date)Missions d'Entrainement interactives pour apprendre le module (*)Missions Action Immédiate pour découvrir par vous-même différentes situations (*)
_Et, comme "habituellement" :_Liste des commandes de l'avion (options/commandes)Cockpit tips = les infobulles apparaissant dans le cockpit lorsque vous laissez la souris dessus

(*) les textes/consignes sont en VF ; les pistes son restent en VO.

Le manuel "Early Access Guide", tout comme l'avion simulé, seront complétés au fur et à mesure de la période d'accès anticipé ; l'équipe de traduction bénévole travaillant avec ED pour cette localisation espère parvenir à ce que la doc suive le rythme des fonctionnalités.
Merci d'avance pour votre indulgence si ce n'était pas le cas : bénévolat = temps libre  ::trollface:: 

RdV le 30 pour découvrir ceci !  :;): 

_L'équipe de localisation francophone,_
Cameleon33
BadCRC
vince27fr
Quent
Boulling
Jo_le_trembleur
Marsupilami
caramel
Vascocap
Erforce
& Azrayen

PS : merci également à Groove pour son soutien et son aide au long terme  ::): 
PPS : les retouches finales sont en cours au moment où j'écris ce texte ; pour cette raison, il n'est pas prévu de publication de doc avant celle du module.

----------


## Flappie

@Azrayen :  ::o:  Je ne m'y attendais pas ! Chapeau bas et merci à toi et à toute l'équipe !



Après une conversation avec papagueff, j'ai voulu comparer les temps de lancement des versions DCS installées sur mon SSD (Open Beta) et sur mon HDD (Stable). En effet, j'ai installé l'Open Beta sur mon SSD depuis janvier, pour la sortie de la 2.5. A l'époque, je n'avais pas noté une grande différence de temps de chargement, et je pensais que ça ne changeait quasiment rien. 

Au final, les chiffres sont assez édifiants (ça parait normal), et cela va me pousser à remplacer très vite le HDD que j'utilise pour stocker mes jeux.

Note : mon comparatif a été effectué avec deux versions différentes du jeu (2.5.*2*.17559.377 versus 2.5.*0*.15365.345), mais j'estime que l'impact de cette différence sur les temps de chargement en mémoire est négligeable.


Premier lancement du jeu après un reboot du PC :
SSD : 42 secondes
HSS : 250 secondes

Second lancement du jeu, même session Windows :
SSD : 25 secondes
HDD : 25 secondes

Chargement de la mission Instant Action "insurgents attack" du Ka-50 :
SSD : 105 secondes
HDD : 210 secondes


Conclusion : Lorsque l'accès au disque est nécessaire, on passe, au mieux du simple au double, au pire du simple au sextuple. A noter que le second démarrage n'utilise apparemment pas le disque, puisque ma Stable (installée sur le HDD) fait aussi bien que mon Open Beta (installée sur le SSD).



@papagueff : ton disque système étant quasi plein, je te recommande fortement d'acquérir un second SSD assez grand pour héberger tes 2 versions de DCS. Personnellement, je vais acheter ce modèle : https://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00240960.html (ou peut-être celui-ci, moins cher : https://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00243245.html )


EDIT: bonne nouvelle, on trouve à nouveau des GTX 1080Ti à moins de 1000 euros. En voici une à 820 €. J'hésite, j'hésite...

EDIT2: Ça y est, j'ai craqué.  ::P:  Si quelqu'un veut une GTX 980 STRIX 4Go sur Paris en mains propres pour 300 €, qu'il se décide vite !

----------


## Jokletox

> Bonjour,
> 
> L'équipe de localisation francophone de DCS est heureuse d'annoncer que le module *F/A-18C Hornet* sera disponible *en français* dès sa sortie en "Accès Anticipé" le 30 mai 2018.
> 
> Ceci est possible grâce au travail en amont, ces derniers mois, de ED et de l'équipe que je félicite et remercie pour cette réussite ! 
> 
> La très grande richesse de la modélisation du Hornet, nous a incité à considérer d'autant plus nécessaire de faire cet effort, et nous espérons que ceci permettra à ceux qui découvriront l'avion dès les premiers jours et qui ne sont pas bilingues de mieux réussir leur apprentissage.
> 
> Concrètement, si votre DCS OB est configuré en français et que vous avez précommandé le Hornet, vous téléchargerez dès le 30 avec votre nouveau module :
> ...



Les grosses purges en anglais dont moi vous remercient infiniment ! C'est très cool de votre part de passer votre temps libre à rendre la simu accessible à tous, n'en déplaise à certains qui voudrait garder ça précieusement entre anglophones !

----------


## yuushiro

> Et sur Hoggit, oui. Ils oublient tous les study sim qui vont arriver (Hind, F4E, F-16C...).
> 
> Concernant les appareils russes manquants, il faut nous faire une raison : je suppose que tant que le système Poutine sera en place, on n'aura sans doute rien de plus (au moins, on va avoir le Hind).


C'est un peu ce que je reproche à ED d'un côté, c'est que la création de module pour DCS est totalement opaque (le peu de documentation vient de personnes ayant tenté de faire du reverse engineering de modules existants).
Quand on voit la liste des appareils (aircraft ou bâtiments/véhicules) qui sont à créer (cf lien https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=104115), je pense que la communauté pourrait enrichir le jeu de manière conséquente. Je pense qu'il n'y aurait pas de problème à trouver un modeleur 3D, un développer, des personnes capables de fournir des informations sur les systèmes, etc...

Mis à part les équipes de développeurs tiers "officielles", toute autre tentative d'ajout n'a aucune change d'aboutir puisque ne disposant pas d'un support de la part d'ED, alors que le contributif aurait énormément à apporter au jeu.

----------


## Flappie

Ils ne veulent peut-être pas souffrir de la comparaison travail gratuit versus travail payant. À moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'une question de droit : ne risquent ils pas qu'un des modeleurs bénévoles les attaque par la suite pour enrichissement sur la base de son travail gratuit ? Je pense que le sujet est plus complexe qu'il n'y paraît.

En tout cas, il est clair qu'ED ne traite à ce jour qu'avec des professionnels, ou avec des gens qui sont devenus professionnels  parce qu'ED l'exigeait... À une belle exception près : l'équipe de traduction d'Azrayen !  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

> ... n'en déplaise à certains qui voudrait garder ça précieusement entre anglophones !


Je ne pense que nous soyons si élitiste, mais le consensus c'est que sans l'anglais, la marge de progression est plus limitée, et les possibilités moindres (langue aéronautique, serveurs multijoueurs, etc.).
Après il y en a qui se débrouillent très bien sans, ou mieux, qui utilisent cette passion pour progresser en anglais!

----------


## k4ngoo

> J'ai imprimer un exemplaire de la pièce pour voir ce que cela donne.
> Verdict :
> L'impression est rapide car c'est une petite pièce (33 minutes). Par contre il y a pas mal de parties suspendues qui ne sortent pas très bien. A première vu cela ne gène pas (outre esthétiquement mais on s'en moque un peu) mais faudra que l'un d'entre vous se lance pour tester avant que j'en fasse d'autre histoire de valider les réglages.


Effectivement, je pense qu'il va falloir un bon coup de ponçage avant de la mettre en place. Je n'ai pas eu de news de mon ami qui doit me l'imprimer pour l'instant. Je le revois mardi, je vais voir si le résultat est plus net sur les surfaces "coulissantes".

@Azrayen : je n'ai pas pré-commandé ce module, mais il faut saluer le boulot de l'équipe. Bien joué !

----------


## Jokletox

> Je ne pense que nous soyons si élitiste, mais le consensus c'est que sans l'anglais, la marge de progression est plus limitée, et les possibilités moindres (langue aéronautique, serveurs multijoueurs, etc.).
> Après il y en a qui se débrouillent très bien sans, ou mieux, qui utilisent cette passion pour progresser en anglais!


_Ne pas répondre, ne pas répondre, ne pas répondre..._

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Battle of Bodenplatte*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-620990



La série IL-2 Great Battles vient d'être patché en version 3.003. Cette version ouvre l'accès anticipé au nouvelle opus intitulé IL-2 Bobp. 
En effet les 2 premiers avions de cette opus font partie du changelog, à savoir:

Le BF 109 G-14 et ça verrière "Erla", équipé du moteur DB-605AM avec son système d'injection automatique de mélange eau-méthanol. 



L'armement de l'avion est similaire au Bf 109 G-6, mais il peut transporter de lourdes roquettes non guidées 21cm WGR-21







Le légendaire Spitfire Mk IXe, en 4 versions à savoir:

- Spitfire HF Mk.IXe avec le moteur Merlin-66 pour les basses altitudes avec ailes longues ou ailes courtes.

- Spitfire HF Mk.IXe avec le moteur Merlin-70 pour les altitudes plus élevées avec ailes longues ou ailes courtes.





La possibilité d'ajouter le collimateur gyroscopique Mk IID 









Voir l'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-fr.com/il-2-grea...s-patch-3-003/

----------


## Flappie

J'ai récupéré cet après-midi la pièce que Bacab m'a imprimé. Je l'ai comparée avec la pièce d'origine du Warthog : la seule différence fonctionnelle est l'apport d'un chanfrein au niveau de la zone de contact avec le throttle.

Premier essai (à gauche) : Le chanfrein était un poil trop épais et créait une butée qu'il était impossible de franchir sans soulever le stick. Bref : la pièce faisait la même chose que l'original.

Second essai (à droite), après un très léger ponçage à la main du haut du chanfrein : ça fonctionne au poil ! Le taquet arrête le throttle, mais si on veut aller plus loin, il suffit de forcer un peu.




Merci encore pour la pièce et pour le bavardage, Bacab.  :Prey: 

Note que la partie qui a subi les outrages de la gravité n'est pas essentielle, donc la coulure n'a gêné en rien. Par ailleurs, la pièce est rentrée dans son logement du premier coup. Reste à voir si le taquet s'usera avec le temps ou non.

----------


## Sigps220

> Bonjour,
> 
> L'équipe de localisation francophone de DCS est heureuse d'annoncer que le module *F/A-18C Hornet* sera disponible *en français* dès sa sortie en "Accès Anticipé" le 30 mai 2018.
> 
> Ceci est possible grâce au travail en amont, ces derniers mois, de ED et de l'équipe que je félicite et remercie pour cette réussite !


Merci beaucoup pour votre boulot !

----------


## yuushiro

> Ils ne veulent peut-être pas souffrir de la comparaison travail gratuit versus travail payant. À moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'une question de droit : ne risquent ils pas qu'un des modeleurs bénévoles les attaque par la suite pour enrichissement sur la base de son travail gratuit ? Je pense que le sujet est plus complexe qu'il n'y paraît.
> 
> En tout cas, il est clair qu'ED ne traite à ce jour qu'avec des professionnels, ou avec des gens qui sont devenus professionnels  parce qu'ED l'exigeait... À une belle exception près : l'équipe de traduction d'Azrayen !


On ne connaitra jamais la raison je pense, mais c'est bien dommage, j'aimerai bien comprendre comment modéliser un modèle de vol d'une voilure fixe et voilure tournante, etc....

----------


## Bacab

> J'ai récupéré cet après-midi la pièce que Bacab m'a imprimé. Je l'ai comparée avec la pièce d'origine du Warthog : la seule différence fonctionnelle est l'apport d'un chanfrein au niveau de la zone de contact avec le throttle.
> 
> Premier essai (à gauche) : Le chanfrein était un poil trop épais et créait une butée qu'il était impossible de franchir sans soulever le stick. Bref : la pièce faisait la même chose que l'original.
> 
> Second essai (à droite), après un très léger ponçage à la main du haut du chanfrein : ça fonctionne au poil ! Le taquet arrête le throttle, mais si on veut aller plus loin, il suffit de forcer un peu.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/05/27/79c...6c147bc.md.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


De rien. Je regarderai pour adapter la pièce pour éviter le ponçage.

----------


## Flappie

Quand j'y pense, ce serait chouette d'avoir la même chose pour les 3 étages de post combustion du Viggen. Mais ça paraît compliqué vu la petite taille de la pièce.

----------


## Flappie

Je crosse-poste pour les participants de la campagne DCS : je fais une petite pause cette semaine, donc on reprendra la campagne le* jeudi 7 juin*.

Toutefois, Empnicolas m'a dit qu'il préparait une mission sur la map Persian Gulf (sur l'Open Beta à jour, donc). Elle sera peut-être prête pour le jeudi 31 mai...

----------


## Empnicolas

> Toutefois, Empnicolas m'a dit qu'il préparait une mission sur la map Persian Gulf (sur l'Open Beta à jour, donc). Elle sera peut-être prête pour le jeudi 31 mai...


Mission prête, je mettrai le briefing complet avec carte ce soir.
Actuellement dans la mission il y a au maximum possible:
-4 viggens pour de l'attaque naval puis air-sol
- 4 A-10C, 4 harriers, 4 F-18 et 4 mirages 2000C pour de l'attaque au sol
- 8 mirage 2000 pour de l'air air
- 4 Ka-50, 4 Huey et 2 gazelle canon et 2 gazelle hot pour de l'attaque au sol

Le combat se déroulera au niveau des îles avec aéroports dans le détroit

Si jamais vous voulez un autre appareil n'hésitez pas à le dire (attention pour les mirages 2000 air-air, il est conseillé d'être au moins 2 chasseurs)

----------


## Chaussette

Woah, bien joué les gars pour la butée !!

----------


## DHP

@Flappie tu as une photo de ton warthog avec cette pièce ? Je vous suis depuis trois pages la dessus et n'ayant pas ce stick je comprend pas de quoi vous parler. Et j'aime bien comprendre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Je pense que ce sera plus compréhensible avec un schéma d'ensemble. J'essaye de faire ça ce soir.


Merci Nicolas, je prendrai un AV-8B.  ::):  J'espère que j'aurais réglé mon problème avec la visée du Maverick d'ici là.

----------


## papagueff

Youpiiiii ! j'ai réussi. Mon disque dur SSD de 250 GO était dans le rouge avec seulement une installation du système d'exploitation (Windows 10) et DCS World Open Béta et DCS 2.5. J'ai basculé la version Open Béta sur le disque HDD de 1TO et pu ainsi libérer le SSD. Et tout fonctionne à merveille.

----------


## Flappie

Impec'. Bon, tu verras, le loading sur HDD est très long en comparaison, mais ça fonctionne.  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

> Youpiiiii ! j'ai réussi. Mon disque dur SSD de 250 GO était dans le rouge avec seulement une installation du système d'exploitation (Windows 10) et DCS World Open Béta et DCS 2.5. J'ai basculé la version Open Béta sur le disque HDD de 1TO et pu ainsi libérer le SSD. Et tout fonctionne à merveille.


C'est étonnant qu'avec seulement ces éléments tu occupes autant de place. Tu as peut être beaucoup de films/musiques/images dans le dossiers "Mes documents". Sur Windows 10, tu peux déplacer tout ou partie de ces documents sur un autre disque dur et ainsi libérer de la place sur le SSD. Par exemple : Tu choisir de demander à Windows de mettre le dossier "Mes films" sur le disque de ton HDD. 
Typiquement les musiques/films sont très bien sur un HDD classique.

----------


## DHP

Je conseil le logiciel JDiskReport pour voir ce qui prend de la place sur votre disque. Des fois on à des fichiers qu'on utilise plus et qui prennent une place incroyable. Toujours bien de l'utiliser de temps en temps pour faire de la place.

----------


## Chaussette

Sinon il y a windirstat qui permet de visualiser de manière immédiate un disque complet !

----------


## Sigps220

> Je conseil le logiciel JDiskReport pour voir ce qui prend de la place sur votre disque. Des fois on à des fichiers qu'on utilise plus et qui prennent une place incroyable. Toujours bien de l'utiliser de temps en temps pour faire de la place.





> Sinon il y a windirstat qui permet de visualiser de manière immédiate un disque complet !


Les joies de la simulations !! Passer plus de temps à optimiser / configurer son soft plutôt que de voler.
Je suis mauvaise langue parce que DCS est quand même assez light sur ce sujet par rapport à l'usine à gaz que peut occasionner les simulateurs civils, même si je pense qu'un certains nombre d'entre nous allons passer pas mal d'heure ces prochains jours à configurer le Hornet.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Mission prête, je mettrai le briefing complet avec carte ce soir.
> Actuellement dans la mission il y a au maximum possible:
> -4 viggens pour de l'attaque naval puis air-sol
> - 4 A-10C, 4 harriers, 4 F-18 et 4 mirages 2000C pour de l'attaque au sol
> - 8 mirage 2000 pour de l'air air
> - 4 Ka-50, 4 Huey et 2 gazelle canon et 2 gazelle hot pour de l'attaque au sol
> 
> 
> Le combat se déroulera au niveau des îles avec aéroports dans le détroit
> ...


Ah ah , t'as carrément mis des f18 ? L'idée d'une première mission sur cette map me tente bien mais je ne sais pas encore si je vole ou si je roule jeudi soir , je vous tiens au jus

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour,
> 
> L'équipe de localisation francophone de DCS est heureuse d'annoncer que le module *F/A-18C Hornet* sera disponible *en français* dès sa sortie en "Accès Anticipé" le 30 mai 2018.
> 
> Ceci est possible grâce au travail en amont, ces derniers mois, de ED et de l'équipe que je félicite et remercie pour cette réussite ! 
> 
> La très grande richesse de la modélisation du Hornet nous a incité à considérer d'autant plus nécessaire de faire cet effort, et nous espérons que ceci permettra à ceux qui découvriront l'avion dès les premiers jours et qui ne sont pas bilingues de mieux réussir leur apprentissage.
> 
> Concrètement, si votre DCS OB est configuré en français et que vous avez précommandé le Hornet, vous téléchargerez dès le 30 avec votre nouveau module :
> ...


Sacrée bonne nouvelle , merci à vous !

----------


## Jokletox

> Ah ah , t'as carrément mis des f18 ?


Ca va être un peu court pour la prise en mains, non ? ^^


*Azrayen :* Il y a une mission du Su-25T qui est doublée vocalement, celle de SEAD, ça vient de vous ?

----------


## Vitalferox

> Ca va être un peu court pour la prise en mains, non ? ^^
> 
> 
> *Azrayen :* Il y a une mission du Su-25T qui est doublée vocalement, celle de SEAD, ça vient de vous ?


En effet , c'est bien pour ça que je suis surpris qu'il en est mis ! On est nombreux sur ce forum a l'avoir précommandé ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Préco, et je suis en train de me taper les vidéos de formation de Wags... en anglais... *tape dans le dos de jokletox*  :Baffe:

----------


## Vitalferox

> Préco, et je suis en train de me taper les vidéos de formation de Wags... en anglais... *tape dans le dos de jokletox*


Ah ah , je fais pareil depuis deux jours (en anglais aussi malgré que j'ai fais allemand a l'école  ::ninja:: ), faudrait se faire une soirée ou après midi "découverte" si ça vous dis ?

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous mets le briefing de jeudi:



> La situation deviens de plus en plus tendue dans la région à mesure que les minutes passent.
> 
> Les iraniens viennent d'envahir 2 îles aux mains des bleus via un assaut maritime: Siri (ou Sirri) et Abu Musa.
> Les forces locales sont submergées surtout que les iraniens ont des BTR-80 (amphibie) avec des petites vedettes. Ils ont également amené de l'artillerie: des mortiers ou des Nonas.
> 
> Mais ce n'est pas tout, car nos satellites viennent de repérer 2 sites quasi terminés de Sa-3 en plein dans le détroit d'Hormur: sur les îles de Tunb Island et de Tunb Kochak. D'après nos informations, un navire cargo contenant de quoi activer ces deux sites se dirige vers le port de Tunb Kochak et arrive à destination dans 1h30.
> 
> Autant vous dire que l'avion iranienne est prête et que le site de Buk présent vers Havadarya et de Kub présent sur Bandar Lengeh sont actif et qu'il y a des anti-air faible distance sur les 4 îles mentionnées plus haut.
> 
> ...







Oui le F-18 est présent pour ceux qui voudront tester (ou si on refait la mission plus tard)

----------


## Azrayen

@ jokletox : oui

----------


## Jokletox

> Préco, et je suis en train de me taper les vidéos de formation de Wags... en anglais... *tape dans le dos de jokletox*


 :Fuck:

----------


## Flappie

Superbe briefing, Nico. Note que je peux prendre un Viggen si besoin.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Superbe briefing, Nico. Note que je peux prendre un Viggen si besoin.


Aucun appareil n'est obligatoire, donc c'est comme tu le souhaitera

----------


## Flappie

J'hésite grave... On verra jeudi soir dans ce cas.

----------


## Bacab

Alors petite update pour ceux qui souhaitent un cran de PC pour leur Warthog. J'essaierai de modifier et d'imprimer les pièces ce week-end, en fait dès que je reçois le SSD pour mon PC portable, celui où il y a solidworks. L'idée c'est que de base j'intègre à la pièce la modif de Flappie. Et je regarde pour découper en trois la butée et faire une modif spécial Viggen, j'aime bien le défi !

----------


## papagueff

> C'est étonnant qu'avec seulement ces éléments tu occupes autant de place. Tu as peut être beaucoup de films/musiques/images dans le dossiers "Mes documents". Sur Windows 10, tu peux déplacer tout ou partie de ces documents sur un autre disque dur et ainsi libérer de la place sur le SSD. Par exemple : Tu choisir de demander à Windows de mettre le dossier "Mes films" sur le disque de ton HDD. 
> Typiquement les musiques/films sont très bien sur un HDD classique.


Non, toute mes photos ,vidéos, musiques et mes dossiers persos sont sur le HDD ainsi que les autres logiciels.

----------


## Flappie

> Et je regarde pour découper en trois la butée et faire une modif spécial Viggen, j'aime bien le défi !


Après vérification, il ne vaut mieux pas que tu perdes ton temps avec ça : une fois arrivée au taquet, la poignée n'a plus qu'une course ridicule avant d'arriver au maximum. Ça me parait déjà compliqué de caser un second étage de post-combustion, alors je suis certain qu'il est impossible d'en caser trois, hélas.

Un taquet, c'est déjà génial !

----------


## ze_droopy

Pour le viggen ça donne ça ;

Apparemment ça marche bien, j'essaie de récupérer le STL.

----------


## Flappie

Je n'avais pas pensé à faire une recherche. Merci.

----------


## Chaussette

Attention ze_droopy, j'avais vu ça sur le topic idoine sur le forum DCS, et le gars a dit que ça ne marchait pas bien il me semble !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Attention ze_droopy, j'avais vu ça sur le topic idoine sur le forum DCS, et le gars a dit que ça ne marchait pas bien il me semble !


Son premier essai n'était pas concluant, mais il a finit par réussir, selon les quelques postes suivants.

----------


## ze_droopy

Voici le STL pour le mod Viggen, gentillement partagé par Einherjer du forum DCS:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7g23umk3mp...0stop.stl?dl=0
A essayer je pense.

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie tu as une photo de ton warthog avec cette pièce ? Je vous suis depuis trois pages la dessus et n'ayant pas ce stick je comprend pas de quoi vous parler. Et j'aime bien comprendre.


Voici de jolis schémas en coupe du throttle du TM Warthog que j'ai pris plaisir à faire (pas de campagne à faire cette semaine, alors je m'occupe comme je peux !  ::P: ).

*Légende :*
La vue en coupe ne représente d'une seule poignée de gaz.
Le taquet bleu fait partie de la poignée du throttle.
Le taquet orange fait partie du châssis. Il n'est pas personnalisable, et ne fait qu'empêcher d'actionner l'extinction du moteur par inadvertance (je n'ai pas représenté le bouton, j'ignore à quoi il ressemble).
La pièce noire et rouge avec un taquet noir est le truc qu'on peut faire soi-même à l'aide d'une imprimante 3D à des fins de customisation.
La poignée des gaz possède une glissière que l'on actionne en tirant la poignée vers le haut. Des ressorts de rappel permettent de faire redescendre la poignée lorsque celle-ci ne repose plus sur un taquet.


















Et voici un détail de ce que ça donne avec ma pièce customisée :



On voit que l'arrondi évite de devoir soulever la poignée des gaz pour avancer plus loin. Il suffit de forcer un peu. C'est là qu'on voit que la pièce imprimée risque de s'user... mais il vaut mieux ça plutôt que de voir s'user le taquet bleu, qui est solidaire de la poignée.


_PS: pardon pour la taille du post, mais l'affichage des petites miniatures merdait._

----------


## DHP

Ah ouais ok. C'est là qu'on voit la diff entre une poignée warthog et mon ptit Thrustmaster.  ::ninja::  :^_^: 

Et donc en temps normal tu dois lever la poignée pour passer le "palier" et activer la post combustion ! Ok !

----------


## Tugais

J'suis reviendu de l'étranger et j'ai lancé DCS - ils n'ont pas fait semblant sur la taille des MAJ ces derniers mois ...

Je vais pouvoir reprendre doucement les vols d'entraînement car j'ai du à peu près tout oublier depuis mon départ. P'tite question cependant : le nouveau RDV hebdo est consacré à la campagne en cours ?


*@Bacab* : J'ai pu voir la pièce que tu as réalisé, si ça marche toujours pour la réaliser et l'envoyer ça me va aussi, fais-moi signe par MP si possible pour que je puisse t'envoyer des sioux. Merci)

----------


## Flappie

> Et donc en temps normal tu dois lever la poignée pour passer le "palier" et activer la post combustion ! Ok !


Sauf si tu inverses la position de la pièce amovible : dans ce cas, il n'y a aucune délimitation physique entre la poussée sèche et la PC. C'est d'ailleurs la position par défaut de la pièce en sortie d'usine, ce qui explique qu'un bon nombre d'entre nous découvrent à peine cette possibilité !  ::): 




> Je vais pouvoir reprendre doucement les vols d'entraînement car j'ai du à peu près tout oublier depuis mon départ. P'tite question cependant : le nouveau RDV hebdo est consacré à la campagne en cours ?
> 
> *@Bacab* : J'ai pu voir la pièce que tu as réalisé, si ça marche toujours pour la réaliser et l'envoyer ça me va aussi, fais-moi signe par MP si possible pour que je puisse t'envoyer des sioux. Merci)


Re-bienvenue !
Le jeudi 31 est réservé pour une soirée sur la map Persian Gulf concoctée par Empnicolas. Il est encore temps de t'inscrire et de télécharger la map.

Les jeudis suivants sont réservés pour la campagne Ouzturkistan, oui. Il restera au maximum 4 missions. Je vous tiens au jus sur le topic idoine.

----------


## k4ngoo

J'ai installé la pièce modifiée que m'a imprimée un pote et j'ai dû faire le même ponçage que toi Flappie.
@Bacab : si tu arrives à arrondir un peu le taquet, ça évitera de devoir le faire à la main pour les suivants  ::): 

L'autre solution serait de partir de la forme sans taquet et d'ajouter une petite épaisseur. A mon avis, ça minimiserai l'usure du taquet bleu.

----------


## papagueff

@ Empnicolas. Désolé mais pas présent Jeudi, famille à la maison.

----------


## DHP

N'oubliez pas la sortie du F/A 18-C aujourd'hui sur la beta.

----------


## Chaussette

Je suis en train de me faire des missions pour m’entraîner à réagir correctement avec les alertes RWR et MWS.

En gros, j'ai placé quelques SAM "ancienne génération" SA-3 SA-6 et SA-8 (d'après le manuel page 408) sur une zone pas trop loin de l'aéroport mais hors de portée, pour me laisser le temps de monter à 10 000 pieds avec l'A-10. Et ensuite, plus loin, j'ai placé quelques SAM "nouvelle génération" SA-10 SA-11 SA-15

J'ai plusieurs questions :
Déjà, le manuel parle dans les "new gen" de 2S6 et SA-16, et je n'en ai pas trouvé dans la liste des unités (j'ai essayé pas mal de pays mais pas tous).Ensuite, j'ai du mal à saisir l'organisation : en Russe, il y a plusieurs SA-3. Mais en regardant l'affichage 3D de l'unité, je me suis rendu compte que le premier SA-3 est un bête camion sans missiles (icone drapeau). Pourquoi l'appeler SA-3 du coup ? Je me suis dit qu'il pouvait "aider" avec son radar les SA-3 avec missiles, mais manifestement, un "groupe" d'unités est toujours la même unité. Donc je dois faire 2 groupes de SA-3 si je veux un camion radar + un camion missiles.Je pensais que plus on montait des les chiffres, plus l'unité était dangereuse. mais le SA-10 semble être l'unité avec la plus grande portée (immense !  ::o:  )

Bref, en gros, je cherche deux choses :
Une liste/tutorial concernant les unités anti-aériennes avec leurs particularités et dangerosités en grosUn tutorial pour l'éditeur de missions, pour aller plus loin et surtout pour que je puisse créer du random au lieu de trucs fixes j'ai trouvé !


Sinon : joli les schémas ! Juste attention, mais c'est du détail :
la butée "OFF/Gaz" ne va pas jusqu'au bout, c'est un véritable cran. En position OFF, il faut soulever la manette pour avancer les gaz. Et aussi, la butée bleu est plus haute, et elle a elle aussi un cran en dessous, qui est la zone de frottement !

(GIMP n'est pas mon ami)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je suis en train de me faire des missions pour m’entraîner à réagir correctement avec les alertes RWR et MWS.
> 
> En gros, j'ai placé quelques SAM "ancienne génération" SA-3 SA-6 et SA-8 (d'après le manuel page 408) sur une zone pas trop loin de l'aéroport mais hors de portée, pour me laisser le temps de monter à 10 000 pieds avec l'A-10. Et ensuite, plus loin, j'ai placé quelques SAM "nouvelle génération" SA-10 SA-11 SA-15
> 
> J'ai plusieurs questions :
> Déjà, le manuel parle dans les "new gen" de 2S6 et SA-16, et je n'en ai pas trouvé dans la liste des unités (j'ai essayé pas mal de pays mais pas tous).Ensuite, j'ai du mal à saisir l'organisation : en Russe, il y a plusieurs SA-3. Mais en regardant l'affichage 3D de l'unité, je me suis rendu compte que le premier SA-3 est un bête camion sans missiles (icone drapeau). Pourquoi l'appeler SA-3 du coup ? Je me suis dit qu'il pouvait "aider" avec son radar les SA-3 avec missiles, mais manifestement, un "groupe" d'unités est toujours la même unité. Donc je dois faire 2 groupes de SA-3 si je veux un camion radar + un camion missiles.Je pensais que plus on montait des les chiffres, plus l'unité était dangereuse. mais le SA-10 semble être l'unité avec la plus grande portée (immense !  )
> 
> Bref, en gros, je cherche deux choses :
> Une liste/tutorial concernant les unités anti-aériennes avec leurs particularités et dangerosités en grosUn tutorial pour l'éditeur de missions, pour aller plus loin et surtout pour que je puisse créer du random au lieu de trucs fixes j'ai trouvé !


Le Sa-3 c'est un système AA mais qui comprend un radar, un autre véhicule qui fait je sais pas trop quoi et un lanceur, tous comme les Buk, Kub.
Seule les OSA sont tous en un (Sa-8)

Concernant une aide pour les AA, je ne pourrai pas te donner de lien car de mon coté c'est Wargamme air land battle et red dragon qui m'ont appris les AA et le materiel OTAN/Pact de Varsovie/chinois/ corenne/japonnais

----------


## Chaussette

Oui, je continue mes recherches et j'ai trouvé de nouvelles informations :

Déjà, on peut bien dans un groupe avoir des unités différentes (et il le faut).
Ensuite, j'ai trouvé quelques acronymes :
TR = tracking radar
SR = search radar
LN = launcher

Et donc lorsque des unités n'ont pas de radar, il faut en mettre un dans le même groupe pour que ça fonctionne.

Ceci dit, il y a effectivement des unités contenant plusieurs éléments (voir tous) pour être autonome, mais ce n'est pas forcément marqué dans le nom. D'où ma recherche d'une liste d'unités avec leurs particularités et dangerosités (range, type de missiles IR/RDR, etc.).

Autre question : j'ai mis l'IA en "excellent". Je suppose que ça reste réaliste et que le missile ne va pas traverser la montagne pour me shooter ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> je me suis rendu compte que le premier SA-3 est un bête camion sans missiles (icone drapeau). Pourquoi l'appeler SA-3 du coup ? Je me suis dit qu'il pouvait "aider" avec son radar les SA-3 avec missiles, mais manifestement, un "groupe" d'unités est toujours la même unité. Donc je dois faire 2 groupes de SA-3 si je veux un camion radar + un camion missiles.


Les systèmes SAM terrestres, hormis les systèmes mobiles autonomes type SA-8 ou SA-15, sont souvent organisés comme cela: 1 véhicule lanceur/érecteur pour les missiles, 1 ou 2 véhicules pour le radar, 1 véhicule de commandement (pour gérer tout le système). Ils sont tous spécifiques à ce système, donc ils ont tous la même désignation. Dans l'éditeur, le type de SAM est suivie du type de véhicule (LN = Launcher, SR = Search Radar, TR = Tracking Radar, CP = Command Post). Certains SAM sont capables de fonctionner avec une partie de cet ensemble.




> Je pensais que plus on montait des les chiffres, plus l'unité était dangereuse. mais le SA-10 semble être l'unité avec la plus grande portée (immense !  )


Les chiffres montent en fonction de la génération d'équipement, pas en fonction de la portée (ex: SA-18 = MANPAD courte portée)




> Bref, en gros, je cherche [...] Une liste/tutorial concernant les unités anti-aériennes avec leurs particularités et dangerosités en gros


Je dois avoir ça quelque part (pas sur que ça soit à jour), je regarde ce soir.




> la butée "OFF/Gaz" ne va pas jusqu'au bout, c'est un véritable cran. En position OFF, il faut soulever la manette pour avancer les gaz.


Je me demande si il y a différente versions de Warthog, parce que le mien fait comme Flappie l'a dessiné: En position OFF, j'ai juste à pousser les manettes pour sortir du cran (la manette "tombe").

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Autre question : j'ai mis l'IA en "excellent". Je suppose que ça reste réaliste et que le missile ne va pas traverser la montagne pour me shooter ?


De mémoire, ça influe sur leur temps de réaction et leur "intelligence": ils n'engageront pas forcément à distance max, mais plutôt dans la no-escape zone.

----------


## Bopnc

> Bref, en gros, je cherche (...) Une liste/tutorial concernant les unités anti-aériennes avec leurs particularités et dangerosités en gros


Y'avais pas un PDF de folie qui était passé récemment sur ce topic ? Avec toutes les menaces AA du jeu, leurs photos IRL, leurs photos en jeu, leurs stats, leur usage, etc ? Je ne le retrouve plus.

Edit : Ah si, je l'ai retrouvé. c'était celui là : http://www.476vfightergroup.com/down...do=file&id=486

----------


## Sigps220

> Oui, je continue mes recherches et j'ai trouvé de nouvelles informations :
> 
> Déjà, on peut bien dans un groupe avoir des unités différentes (et il le faut).
> Ensuite, j'ai trouvé quelques acronymes :
> TR = tracking radar
> SR = search radar
> LN = launcher
> 
> Et donc lorsque des unités n'ont pas de radar, il faut en mettre un dans le même groupe pour que ça fonctionne.
> ...


Comme dit plus bas par ze_droopy, le numéro d'un système SAM dépend de sa date d'introduction, pas de sa portée. 
En gros on peut distinguer 4 sortes de SAM : 
- Les SAM fixe longue portée : SA-2, SA-3, SA-5, SA-10, Patriot, Hawk (portée moindre mais système peu mobile)
- Les SAM mobiles à moyenne portée portée : SA-6, SA-18, etc..
- Les SAM courtes portée : SA-8, SA-19 Chapparal etc...
- Les SAM portables : Stinger / Igla (SA-18)

A côté tu as également les Canons AA. 

Les systèmes les plus lourds ne sont pas mobiles et sont faits pour interdire une zone. Ils sont rarement affectés à des divisions ou régiments de combats, ils peuvent d'ailleurs dépendre de l'armée de l'air. Comme ils sont fixes, les terrains qui les accueillent sont souvent aménagés. De fait, ils se trouvent en arrière du front. 

Seuls les systèmes à courte portée (et quelques systèmes moyenne portée) sont TELAR : le véhicule transporte son missile et son radar d'acquisition. 
Sur les systèmes à plus longue portée (ou plus anciens), tu as des véhicules qui portent les missiles, des véhicules radar et éventuellement un poste de commandement. 

J'ai commencé sur le wiki des Boulets à synthétiser comment se compose une batterie de SAM le lien vers la page. Pour l'instant, la page n'indique que les systèmes "mobiles" en dotation auprès des unités. Il manque les systèmes statiques d'interdiction de zones.

Le schéma classique est d'avoir à l'arrière, pour protéger les villes, aérodromes et autres sites stratégiques des systèmes lourds à longue portée. 

Ensuite en arrière du front (mais pas trop loin) pour protéger les QG, zones de ravitaillement / rassemblement, et autres tu as des systèmes à moyennes portées. Ces systèmes bougent par saut pour conserver la couverture du front au fur et à mesure du mouvement de son unités. 

Immédiatement derrière les unités de tête, tu as les systèmes à courte portée qui suivent au plus près le mouvement. Les SAM portatifs sont quant à eux mêlés en direct aux unités de combats.

----------


## Chaussette

Woah, nickel le PDF, et merci pour les infos !

J'avais vu passer les échanges au sujet du PDF, je pensais à l'origine qu'il était fait pour avoir toutes les informations de formations réalistes (exemple : toujours 3 véhicules pour un type donné, etc.).

Je ne cherche pas spécialement à faire dans le réaliste. Mon but d'origine est vraiment de faire une mission avec des menaces de plus en plus sérieuses pour apprendre à les gérer.
Par contre, j'ai aussi bien envie de faire des missions d'attaque, avec pas mal de random pour varier. Toujours rien de réaliste, mais j'ai envie que ce soit tactique et qu'il faille réfléchir un minimum pour ne pas se faire exploser.

J'ai pas mal d'idées pour ça, venant notamment de mon simulateur préféré (A10 Attack! et A10 Cuba). Les missions étaient (et sont toujours) absolument géniales.


Je vais vérifier ce soir mon Warthog, mais il y a peut-être eu quelques modifications effectivement !

----------


## Jokletox

Pour les SAM il y a un PDF de l'EVAC (je sais pas si c'est accessible sans être enregistré par contre...)

----------


## Bopnc

Je te confirme qu'il faut être enregistré.  :;):

----------


## Chaussette

Oui il faut être inscrit, ce n'est pas bien grave.

Génial ce PDF ! C'est vraiment pile ce que je cherchais !!

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Une idée de l'heure à laquelle le F-18 va sortir aujourd'hui? 
Je n'ai rien trouvé sur internet mais je n'ai peut-être pas utilisé les bons mots clé...

----------


## Sigps220

> J'avais vu passer les échanges au sujet du PDF, je pensais à l'origine qu'il était fait pour avoir toutes les informations de formations réalistes (exemple : toujours 3 véhicules pour un type donné, etc.).
> 
> Je ne cherche pas spécialement à faire dans le réaliste. Mon but d'origine est vraiment de faire une mission avec des menaces de plus en plus sérieuses pour apprendre à les gérer.


Je te comprend tout à fait, quand on voit la densité réelle des moyens de DCA dans la réalité et la taille habituelle des escadrilles dans DCS, il faut clairement réduire si l'on veut garder le fun de nos vols. 
Mon idée n'est pas forcément d'avoir les formations les plus réalistes, mais je pense qu'il est important pour l'immersion d'essayer d'être assez proche pour conserver une "crédibilité" de l'environnement.

----------


## Tugais

C'est vrai que DCS n'est pas le support idéal pour représenter des confrontations entre deux puissances militaires respectables engageant leurs moyens à fonds (il y a cependant BMS pour ce type de situation).

C'est dommage que le moteur de jeu ne puisse que supporter des combats de faibles intensités. Et puis vu la relative nouveauté de celui-ci chez ED, il y a peu de chance de voir les choses réellement changer avant 10 bonnes années. Finalement, DCS est parfait pour représenter les conflits post 2001 où des puissances militaires occidentales tapent sur la tête de types n'ayant pas de capacités anti-aériennes sérieuses.




> Une idée de l'heure à laquelle le F-18 va sortir aujourd'hui? 
> Je n'ai rien trouvé sur internet mais je n'ai peut-être pas utilisé les bons mots clé...


Il n'y a pas d'information sur le sujet, tout le monde doit-être pendu à son "DCS Updater".

----------


## Erokh

> Voici de jolis schémas en coupe du throttle du TM Warthog que j'ai pris plaisir à faire (pas de campagne à faire cette semaine, alors je m'occupe comme je peux ! ).
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/05/29/4cc...d499721.md.png


Juste pour faire chier: la pièce particulière sur cette image est partie masquée par le throttle, partie couverte. C'est pas cohérent à mon avis; il serait plus intuitif de la faire apparaitre complètement.

Sinon pour l'entrainement aux esquives de tirs AA, j'ai assez vite été amené à considérer que le danger le plus important, c'était les missiles IR/passifs que tu ne vois pas venir et que tu savais pas qu'ils étaient là. Et ça malheureusement, y'a pas grand chose qui peut réellement t'y préparer je crois: tu peux peut-être placer les menaces à des endroits aléatoires d'une zone avec le bidule de DCS, mais tu peux pas gérer des pourcentages de chances d'apparition/absence, si? Parce que même si tu sais pas où elles sont, savoir qu'il y a des menaces change déjà beaucoup de choses.

Ceci dit c'est déjà un bon début pour apprendre les manœuvres de base ("Do a Barrel Roll!!)  ::):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Il n'y a pas d'information sur le sujet, tout le monde doit-être pendu à son "DCS Updater".


C'est bon, le FA-18 peut être téléchargé!  ::lol:: 

Edit: ah bin ça plante au début du téléchargement...  ::P: 




> Échec de l'obtention des données d'autorisation. Le 
> code d'erreur est:503
> Utilisation de l'autorisation 
> sauvegardée.






> 00000.898 ERROR: Version 2.5.2.17559.377 is not available.


et maintenant:




> Le site Web DCS n'est pas disponible pour le 
> moment. Cependant, l'authentification est 
> enregistrée pour continuer à travailler hors ligne


Bref, je ne suis pas le seul à essayer de le récupérer!

----------


## Jokletox

Il faut faire la MAJ pour ensuite dl le module, j'ai eu le mec coup pour la map du Golfe.

----------


## Flappie

> Juste pour faire chier:


Mission accomplished!  :;): 

J'ai fait un dessin pour DHP, pas pour mon prof de Méca de Terminale.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Il faut faire la MAJ pour ensuite dl le module, j'ai eu le mec coup pour la map du Golfe.


Là il ne peut même pas faire la mise à jour car il n'arrive pas à confirmer mon identifiant/mot de passe au démarrage. Je suppose que leur serveur qui vérifie ça est saturé, que ça bloque le reste du processus et qu'il faudra attendre quelques temps...

----------


## Jokletox

Tout le monde vol ? C'est drôlement calme ici ^^

----------


## papagueff

Je suppose que le serveur de DCS est saturé car je ne peux installer le F18 ni faire la mise à jour de la version open béta.   :ouaiouai:

----------


## yuushiro

Yep, on tente de prendre en main le FA-18.
Par contre, pas de chance, il n'y a pas de mapping pour le warthog  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

> Tout le monde vol ? C'est drôlement calme ici ^^


Joli !
De mon côté, je vais tester Persian Gulf vite fait ce soir.

----------


## Tugais

> Je suppose que le serveur de DCS est saturé car je ne peux installer le F18 ni faire la mise à jour de la version open béta.


Salut Papagueff,

Pas de soucis de mon côté, j'ai lancé la MAJ il y a 5 minutes et c'est déjà terminé (merci la fibre).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah bin moi ça télécharge à 0.5 Mo/s, doit y avoir du monde sur la ligne %-)

3 Go téléchargés sur les 10 de la maj....

----------


## Flappie

J'ai chargé la map Persian Gulf. Ca tourne bien, sauf qu'en vue F11 à grande vitesse, j'ai réussi à planter le jeu.

Sinon, je vois que la police de Dubaï a les moyens...



Ce serait marrant que cette Bugatti Veyron soit pilotable dans Combined Arms et qu'elle monte à 300  !

EDIT: je m'endormirai moins bête ce soir : les flics ont vraiment des Veyron là-bas (entre autres modèles exubérants et totalement non adaptés au métier).

----------


## Jokletox

> je m'endormirai moins bête ce soir : les flics ont vraiment des Veyron là-bas (entre autres modèles exubérants et totalement non adaptés au métier).


Mdr, à 2min40 comment le mec il prend l'espèce de dos d'âne en plastique, je les vois pas faire des course poursuite avec ^^

----------


## Bourrinopathe

En tout cas, ils auront noté le détail pour le contenu chez ED  :^_^: 
Le secteur est l’antithèse du développement durable (malgré la présence trompeuse de structures solaires et autres). Donc des flics en Veyron… Quel délire quand même. Au moins ils auront le dessus en poursuite si un gravier ne se faufile pas sous une roue.

Je n’ai pas été tenté par la nouvelle région, mais le F/A-18C est déjà un petit bonheur de technologie et de simulation. Le fonctionnement du FCS à lui seul est vraiment intéressant.
Le seul souci avec ce genre de module est la complexité et la courbe d’apprentissage (et temps) nécessaire pour en profiter.
Je ne pensais pas prendre le Hornet, faute de temps à investir, mais la curiosité technologique a pris le dessus  ::P:  Sans regrets.

Du coup : une procédure de démarrage claire et courte, si vous l’avez loupée :




Et j’ai enfin pu tester rapidement le mod ajoutant des avions civils dans DCS. Enfin un Janet pour Groom Lake ! …et du A380 qui doit impressionner en VR.

Petit vol rapide depuis Nellis AFB en mission rapide avec appareil démarré sur la tarmac - l’engin décolle tout seul grace au FCS… J’ai atterri au feeling à 160 KIAS, aucune idée de la vitesse appropriée mais ça s’est bien passé.
Il va falloir tester l’appontage…

----------


## papagueff

Bonjour à tous,
Quelle est la version de DCS open Beta à jour ? Personnellement j'ai la version 2.5.2.17559. Je peux toujours pas installer le F18, il m'affiche "unknown module FA18"
Merci de vos réponses.

----------


## Chaussette

Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais ils ont modélisé le renflement des pneus sur le F18 ! c'est la première fois que je vois ça dans un simulateur de vol  ::w00t::

----------


## Tugais

> Bonjour à tous,
> Quelle est la version de DCS open Beta à jour ? Personnellement j'ai la version 2.5.2.17559. Je peux toujours pas installer le F18, il m'affiche "unknown module FA18"
> Merci de vos réponses.


En plus du module du Hornet mis à dispo hier, il y a un patch au préalable pour l'Open Beta. Il s'agit de la 2.5.2.17*978*.

Si tu as Win10, tu peux utiliser le moteur de recherche situé juste à côté du bouton "Start" et taper "DCS", logiquement tu devrais avoir quelques exécutables dont "Mise à jour DCS World Open Beta". En lançant ce dernier, il cherchera la dernière version disponible et te proposera de passer à la version la plus récente de l'Open Beta.

----------


## Empnicolas

> En plus du module du Hornet mis à dispo hier, il y a un patch au préalable pour l'Open Beta. Il s'agit de la 2.5.2.17*978*.
> 
> Si tu as Win10, tu peux utiliser le moteur de recherche situé juste à côté du bouton "Start" et taper "DCS", logiquement tu devrais avoir quelques exécutables dont "Mise à jour DCS World Open Beta". En lançant ce dernier, il cherchera la dernière version disponible et te proposera de passer à la version la plus récente de l'Open Beta.


Le problème c'est que l'autoupdater ne vérifie qu'une fois par jour si il y a une mise à jour.

La solution dans ce cas est d'aller dans le dossier Bin de l'openbeta dcs, de taper cmd dans la barre indiquant le chemin, ce qui ouvre une console "DOS" et de taper DCS_updater.exe update

----------


## Tugais

D'où l'intérêt de passer par l'exécutable "Mise-à-jour DCS Word Open Beta" qui va chercher manuellement une nouvelle MAJ sur les serveurs. Il ne s'agit pas d'un auto updater qui s'exécute quand tu lances le jeu mais un exécutable dissocié qui permet de lancer une recherche manuelle sans utiliser de lignes de commande.

----------


## Erokh

> Mission accomplished!


De rien, ça me fait plaisir  ::P:

----------


## Herasean

Y'a que moi qui n'arrive pas à utiliser le mode A/G?
Quand j'ai le MS ARM et j'appuie sur le p'tit button A/G, y'a bien la lumière qui s'allume mais ça switch pas sur le SMS et si j'y vais moi-même y'a pas moyen d'utiliser autre chose que la gatling.
Rien qui m'aide énormément sur le manuel à ce sujet non-plus.
Sinon le A/2 me fait des caprices de temps en temps mais j'dois dire que c'est quand même bien foutu, j'vais ptête pouvoir enfin chasser correctement!

Par contre pour une fois qu'on à un manuel à peu près potable ça fait du bien. Par contre les tutos IG, c'est vraiment de la bouse cosmique sur ce coup là.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais ils ont modélisé le renflement des pneus sur le F18 ! c'est la première fois que je vois ça dans un simulateur de vol


Waip ! Étonnante attention puisque c’est vraiment un détail qu’on ne peut remarquer d’en lorgnant bien fort sur le train d’un appareil. :aeroporn:



Pour pratiquer du vol avec petits appareils à pneus toundra basse pression, ça serait quand même une jolie touche côté civil aussi.

Pour le moment, je trouve que les petits ajouts du genre dans DCS sont très réussis. Ça met des décennies à arriver mais c’est loin d’être bancal à la livraison. Le flou de mouvement parvient même à être intéressant sans être invasif (c’est pourtant un effet que j’ai tendance à détester et à virer immédiatement).
Il ne manque plus que du Screen Space Reflexions pour les reflets dynamiques sur les surfaces de nos coucous…  ::P: 

----

Pour l’air/sol : aucune idée de mon côté, je n’ai pas eu le temps de tester. Je sais seulement que c’est limité aux bombes lisses et emports non-guidés ? (il me semble)

----------


## Chaussette

> Waip ! Étonnante attention puisque c’est vraiment un détail qu’on ne peut remarquer d’en lorgnant bien fort sur le train d’un appareil. :aeroporn:
> [texte sans aucun intérêt]


Sérieusement, ça m'a sauté aux yeux dès mon premier vol en passant en vue extérieur. C'est vraiment le premier truc que j'ai vu !  ::lol:: 

Mer je sui fou

----------


## Herasean

Effectivement. Dumb bombs et roquettes uniquement. Toujours pas moyen de faire marcher l'un ou l'autre.

Par contre je dois vraiment dire chapeau sur la stabilité du boursouf. Les ravitaillements en l'air c'était mission impossible avant et là c'est pas facile non plus mais c'est loin d'être la galère!
Par contre qu'est-ce-qu'il est leeeeeeent! Y'a 0 accélération je trouve.

EDIT : OK, apparement c'est un bug. Il faut complètement éteindre la machine et ensuite réarmer. L'ordi comprends pas les réarmements aux sol des armes A2G mais seulement les A2A.

----------


## Vitalferox

Moi le premier truc que j'ai fais c'est un catapultage et un appontage ... malgré une approche bancale c'est passé , ça me parait plus simple qu'avec le Su33 !

----------


## Herasean

L'appontage c'est encore trop galère pour moi. Soit je passe à 15 mètres au dessus du pont, sois je m'éclate le cul sur le bord du pont.

Je m'attaque au flares là et j'ai du mal à comprendre le principe. J'aimerais bien coder une touche pour les flares et une touche pour les chaffs mais autant que les flares j'arrive à faire ça, mais pour les chaff c'est la galère.

----------


## Vitalferox

> L'appontage c'est encore trop galère pour moi. Soit je passe à 15 mètres au dessus du pont, sois je m'éclate le cul sur le bord du pont.
> 
> Je m'attaque au flares là et j'ai du mal à comprendre le principe. J'aimerais bien coder une touche pour les flares et une touche pour les chaffs mais autant que les flares j'arrive à faire ça, mais pour les chaff c'est la galère.


Ouai faut arriver vraiment doucement ...

J'ai jeté un oeil aussi aux flares et chaff ce matin, j'ai pas tout compris et me suis dis que je verrais ca plus tard !

----------


## Flappie

> L'appontage c'est encore trop galère pour moi. Soit je passe à 15 mètres au dessus du pont, sois je m'éclate le cul sur le bord du pont.


Même en jetant un oeil sur les loupiottes jaune, rouge, et verte du cockpit ?
Attention, je ne dis pas que j'y arrive hein, j'ai pas le F/A-18C. Mais ces lumières ont l'air de simplifier le suivi du "couloir" pour se poser sur le pont.

----------


## papagueff

> Le problème c'est que l'autoupdater ne vérifie qu'une fois par jour si il y a une mise à jour.
> 
> La solution dans ce cas est d'aller dans le dossier Bin de l'openbeta dcs, de taper cmd dans la barre indiquant le chemin, ce qui ouvre une console "DOS" et de taper DCS_updater.exe update


Merci à tous; Mise à jour effectuée et FA18 installé.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Le Hornet pique du nez à basse vitesse, volets déployés au maximum. C’est bien un bug. (sans jeu de mot pourri)
Ça m’avait surpris à l’atterro tout comme la perte rapide de vitesse (qui lui met un taux de descente peu rassurant). J’avais interprété ça comme une caractéristique possible du FCS (même si ça ne semble pas logique). Bon, du coup j’avais atterri à 160 nœuds environ (trop rapide).
Curieux.

Donc gaffe à vos basses vitesses et inutile de s’entraîner à compenser puisque ce sera sans doute corrigé au plus tôt (enfin il faut espérer).

----------


## Flappie

Bon, j'ai revu le prix de ma GTX 980 à la baisse (180 €).


Chouette mise en jambe d'Empnicolas sur la map du Golfe ce soir. Merci !






Attention chérie, ça va trancher...




Empnicolas en phase d'atterro en Harrier : _"Je ne sais pas ce qu'il a ce soir mon avion, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il vire sur la droite..."_

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pour les contre mesures :
https://gfycat.com/fr/NippySlimConch

----------


## Sigps220

J'ai fait mes premiers vols avec le Hornet hier. C'est une belle bête superbement modellisé qui donne vraiment envie de la piloter.

D'un point de vue prise en mains c'est assez simple, le modèle de vol semble assez souple et peu surprenant, il faut faire attention à la vitesse car le moteur n'est est dimensionné au juste nécessaire. On a pas une poussée folle pour rattraper une situation folle comme en Mirage ou Viggen. 
Même aujourd'hui, l'appareil dispose de pas mal de système et il faut se donner du temps pour les comprendre et bien les utiliser. Cf, les contre-mesures où appuyer simplement sur la touche de largage ne fonctionne pas.

Petite surprise au démarrage à froid, il faut penser à mapper les touches Off - Idle sur la manette des gaz, sinon impossible de bouger la manette. Sur le Warthog, on peut utiliser les deux boutons en fin de course de la manette. Par contre obligé de faire un mouvement de va et vient pour appuyer sur le bouton, ça ne marche pas si la manette est déjà en butée au lancement et qu'on la débloque juste.

Petit manque pour l'instant également, on ne peut pas utiliser des axes pour la désignation des cibles. A priori cela devrait arriver prochainement.

----------


## Tugais

Razbam tease déjà le Strike Eagle.

J'espère sincèrement que les modules déjà en vente arriveront un jour à maturité. C'est vraiment dommage, ils ont un excellent line-up, mais leur course effrénée vers l'avant et le tease constant du prochain appareil me gêne un peu.

Est-ce que vous volerez à la cool en soirée dans les jours à venir ? J'imagine que vous avez presque tous le nez plongé dans le NATOPS et le manuel de jeu du Hornet, mais plus de deux mois sans voler, ça commence à me démanger, je ne serais pas contre un p'tit vol de routine et travailler la formation.

----------


## Jokletox

> Petit manque pour l'instant également, on ne peut pas utiliser des axes pour la désignation des cibles. A priori cela devrait arriver prochainement.


Quel axe tu veux utiliser ? J'avais essayé en Su 25T avec le machin qui remplace la souris mais même avec une basse sensibilité c'était une purge à utiliser...

----------


## Sigps220

> Quel axe tu veux utiliser ? J'avais essayé en Su 25T avec le machin qui remplace la souris mais même avec une basse sensibilité c'était une purge à utiliser...


Cela doit être le même axe, l'alidade ou quelque chose comme ça. Mais plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que je ne vais pas passer par la mini souris du manche.
J'ai l'habitude de faire le ciblage avec le stick plutôt que le manche. Du coup, je vais probablement inverser mon mapping (qui était assez proche de ce qui se fait sur le Hornet), en passant la commande de gestion des modes que j'ai mis sur le stick avec le désignation qui est sur le manche.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Côté TDC et F/A-18C, le MCG Pro de VKB-Sim aura son profil officiel. Et comme il a un ministick dispo sur le manche on pourra utiliser les axes (quand ce sera dispo dans le module).

En rapport avec ma remarque d’hier, une vidéo avec l’avis d’un pilote de F/A-18C lot 20 sur le modèle de vol et généralités du module de DCS :
(Selon ses propos il aurait environ 1200 heures sur le Hornet - c’était il y a une vingtaine d’années, ce qui devrait excuser certaines imprécisions)




+ du nouveau que je n’ai pas regardé :

----------


## Chaussette

J'ai testé le hornet hier soir pendant un petit moment.

Je ne suis pas pilote de chasse, mais amateur (planeur principalement, un peu davions de tourisme et voltige), et ce qu'il dit est cohérent, notamment sur l'inertie de l'appareil lorsque l'on baisse les gaz, ou le fait que l'avion pique du nez lorsque l'on sort les volets en position d'atterrissage, l'avion dans DCS ne se comporte pas de manière naturelle comme je m'y attendais.

Après, je ne sais pas si le hornet réel a du FBW qui ferait ça automatiquement pour contrer l'excédent de portance lorsque l'on sort les volets, mais il y a quelque chose de curieux. Pareil lorsque l'on baisse les gaz, l'avion ne devrait pas ralentir comme ça, sauf si le FBW sors un peu les aérofreins pour limiter l'inertie. Avoir un avion réactif est très important pour de l'appontage donc ça peut avoir du sens.

Après, pour le coup de l'aérofrein qui selon lui sort en une seule fois et ne peut pas être réglé, je ne sais pas, les deux possibilités sont plausibles.

----------


## Sigps220

Question bete sur le Stennis, j'ai trouvé comment changer la fréquence de la balise TACAN, mais où trouve-t-on la fréquence radio ?

----------


## Aghora

Qui c'est qui a vu des Rafales arriver à fond juste avant d'atterrir hier ?



Spoiler Alert! 


C'est moi.

----------


## Chaussette

> Question bete sur le Stennis, j'ai trouvé comment changer la fréquence de la balise TACAN, mais où trouve-t-on la fréquence radio ?


J'ai la même question ! On n'a pas la fréquence quand on le clique sur la carte...

----------


## Empnicolas

Petit vole en F-18C sur le golf persique qui sert un peu de tutorial global avec attaque en CCIP à la Mk-82:



ps: toute la capture de la mission de jeudi est plus que mauvaise, donc il n'y aura pas de vidéo dessus.

----------


## Flappie

> Qui c'est qui a vu des Rafales arriver à fond juste avant d'atterrir hier ?


 ::):  Dans quel coin ?

----------


## Bacab

> Dans quel coin ?


Dans l'Ouest Parisien je suppose : je crois qu'un Rafale et un Falcon ont fait un survol d'hommage du siège situé à Saint-Cloud (entendu de loin en revenant des courses).

----------


## Jokletox

> Petit vole en F-18C sur le golf persique qui sert un peu de tutorial global avec attaque en CCIP à la Mk-82:


Ca donne pas envie de tester l'appontage  ::P:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Question bete sur le Stennis, j'ai trouvé comment changer la fréquence de la balise TACAN, mais où trouve-t-on la fréquence radio ?


127.5 MHz la fréquence tour du Stennis, pas encore modifiable.

----------


## Aghora

> Dans quel coin ?


C'était à Toulouse. Je bosse pas loin de l'aérodrome de Francazal qui est militaire. Et y avait un meeting aérien hier (j'ai pas pu y assister hélas).

----------


## war-p

> C'était à Toulouse. Je bosse pas loin de l'aérodrome de Francazal qui est militaire. Et y avait un meeting aérien hier (j'ai pas pu y assister hélas).


Rha mais putain c'était au lherm ou à francazal? (De toute façon j'étais pas dispo  ::(: )

----------


## Aghora

> Rha mais putain c'était au lherm ou à francazal? (De toute façon j'étais pas dispo )


Le meeting aérien était à Muret !

----------


## war-p

> Le meeting aérien était à Muret !


Ahah c'est bien ce qui me semblait, c'est quand du coup à francazal, en fin d'année ?

----------


## Aghora

Ah ça je sais pas...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Une bonne vidéo pour les contremesures :

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Une bonne vidéo pour les contremesures :


Très bonne vidéo en effet! Merci  :;):

----------


## papagueff

du monde ce soir pour se familiariser sur le FA18 ?

----------


## Tugais

Salut Papagueff,

Pas de Hornet pour l'instant, j'espère que tu trouveras du monde pour voler ce soir.

----------


## Jokletox

> du monde ce soir pour se familiariser sur le FA18 ?


Oui pourquoi pas, j'ai bien potassé le manuel et fais déjà quelques vols, ça doit être jouable  ::P:  Quelle heure ?

----------


## papagueff

> Oui pourquoi pas, j'ai bien potassé le manuel et fais déjà quelques vols, ça doit être jouable  Quelle heure ?


21h ce soir

----------


## Jokletox

Ca devrait le faire. TS LooseTeam ?

----------


## Aghora

Le module coûte cher.

Oui je sais c'est pas cher pour ce que c'est, c'est un module complet, en plus des gens l'ont traduit gratuitement, et franchement blablabla blablabla blablabla...

----------


## Flappie

J'annonce qu'*il n'y aura pas de soirée Ouzturkistan le jeudi 7 juin*. Je manque cruellement de temps cette semaine.
Par contre, on pourra voler sur toute autre mission de votre choix, de préférence sur le Caucase pour ne laisser personne sur le carreau.

----------


## papagueff

> Ca devrait le faire. TS LooseTeam ?


je t'ai répondu en MP

----------


## Jokletox

> je t'ai répondu en MP


J'y suis.

----------


## papagueff

> Ca devrait le faire. TS LooseTeam ?


coordonnées de la Loose team  en message privé.

----------


## Empnicolas

Flappie, j'ai vu que la campagne était reportée d'une semaine, je peux faire un mission en open beta sur le caucase pour jeudi soir (ou alors on refait celle sur Hormuz de la semaine dernière)

----------


## Jokletox

Petite sortie de prise en mains du Su-27 F/A 18 avec  Papagueff ! 






Ps : Suite à une malheureuse collision en vol entre les 2 appareil peu après le décollage il n'y pas d'autre photos...

----------


## Flappie

> Flappie, j'ai vu que la campagne était reportée d'une semaine, je peux faire un mission en open beta sur le caucase pour jeudi soir (ou alors on refait celle sur Hormuz de la semaine dernière)


Si tu veux un maximum de monde, ce serait mieux de faire une mission sur Caucase + Stable. Dans tous les cas, je serai présent.  ::):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Petite sortie de prise en mains du Su-27 F/A 18 avec  Papagueff ! 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/06/05/5bc...a8bfeede51.jpg
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/06/05/a96...08d9c9643b.png
> 
> 
> Ps : Suite à une malheureuse collision en vol entre les 2 appareil peu après le décollage il n'y pas d'autre photos...


 ::P: 

C'était vraiment une "petite" sortie alors !

Moi je l'aime beaucoup ce FA-18. C'est bien qu'il y ait beaucoup de missions d'entraînement. Pour l'instant je m'amuse surtout avec les attaques air-sol.

----------


## Jokletox

> C'était vraiment une "petite" sortie alors !.


En fait on a passé pas mal de temps au sol pour voir ensemble la config du Hotas et le démarrage de l'avion puis en vol on a joué avec le pilote auto. C'est quand on a commencé à piloter nous même qu'il y a eu problème  ::P:  

Bon j'avoue c'était de ma faute, le vol en formation en F/A 18 c'est plus dur qu'en warbird ^^

----------


## Chaussette

Un grand merci à Zega pour son Track IR 5 !  ::lol:: 
Je lui avais déjà acheté son Warthog il y a quelques mois...  ::trollface::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello les gens,

Si ça intéresse du monde, j'ai un pote (MrChicken sur le forum) qui revend son X52 Pro.

EDIT : Pour le TrackIR, je teste depuis quelques jours ce profile avec DCS : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3300419/

J'en suis hyper content. Le plusse mieux que j'ai trouvé jusqu'à maintenant (Ca me gavait d'essayer de régler à la main).

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Une vidéo pour le cold start du *FA-18C* que j'ai trouvé bien sympa car elle est faite sous forme de dialogues entre celui qui essaie de piloter et un "expert" (je ne sais pas qui lui parle).:

----------


## Sigps220

> Une vidéo pour le cold start du *FA-18C* que j'ai trouvé bien sympa car elle est faite sous forme de dialogues entre celui qui essaie de piloter et un "expert" (je ne sais pas qui lui parle).:


Intéressant, je vais la regarder. Personnellement je trouve que le démarrage du Hornet n'est pas particulièrement compliqué, le Mirage est bien plus pénible à démarrer (la palme revient au Mig 21 avec ses 50 switchs à actionner). 
On vois arriver de plus en plus de video de guide et autre tutorial, c'est une bonne chose. Les sytèmes du Hornet sont quand même bien touffus et c'est parfois difficile de s'y retrouver. Les contre-mesures ne me semblent pas vraiment intuitives (il faut que je regarde la vidéo évoquée précédemment), et le radar Air-Air aussi. Pour le radar, je trouve que la représentation complétement à plat n'est pas naturel, mais j'ai surtout encore du mal avec le hat "capteurs" pour lequel j'ai du mal à identifier à quoi chaque touche correspond.

----------


## Tugais

Une MAJ est dispo pour les utilisateurs de l'Open Beta et qui corrigent pas mal de choses sur le Hornet. Le changelog.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Intéressant, je vais la regarder. Personnellement je trouve que le démarrage du Hornet n'est pas particulièrement compliqué, le Mirage est bien plus pénible à démarrer (la palme revient au Mig 21 avec ses 50 switchs à actionner). 
> On vois arriver de plus en plus de video de guide et autre tutorial, c'est une bonne chose. Les sytèmes du Hornet sont quand même bien touffus et c'est parfois difficile de s'y retrouver. Les contre-mesures ne me semblent pas vraiment intuitives (il faut que je regarde la vidéo évoquée précédemment), et le radar Air-Air aussi. Pour le radar, je trouve que la représentation complétement à plat n'est pas naturel, mais j'ai surtout encore du mal avec le hat "capteurs" pour lequel j'ai du mal à identifier à quoi chaque touche correspond.


Pour l'instant, je trouve le Hornet bien plus simple à utiliser que le M2000, que ce soit pour le décollage ou l'utilisation de l'armement. Pas encore tenté l'atterrissage ni les contre-mesures.

Pour cette vidéo, je m'en suis servi pour refaire un cold start aujourd'hui car j'avais oublié après une semaine sans pratiquer et j'ai trouvé le style agréable et original. 

Mais oui, il y a plein d'autres vidéos tuto qui ont surgi ces dernières semaines et ce n'est que le début (et tant mieux pour les utilisateurs!).

----------


## Jokletox

> Une MAJ est dispo pour les utilisateurs de l'Open Beta et qui corrigent pas mal de choses sur le Hornet. Le changelog.


9024 mo la MAJ !

----------


## partizan

15 000 chez moi...

----------


## Chaussette

2967 chez moi...

----------


## Empnicolas

j'ai 2.9Go puis 12Go

Pour la mission de demain soir, j'ai aucune inspiration sur le caucase, donc ca sera la mission de la semaine dernière sur le golf persique

----------


## Aghora

> j'ai 2.9Go puis 12Go
> 
> Pour la mission de demain soir, j'ai aucune inspiration sur le caucase, donc ca sera la mission de la semaine dernière sur le golf persique


Flappie voulait pas faire quelque chose dans le Caucase ?

----------


## partizan

oui les 15 c'est avec les 2.9 d'avant :P

----------


## Chaussette

Ah bien vu, effectivement il y à 12 gigots après  ::w00t::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ah bien vu, effectivement il y à 12 gigots après


c'est l'effet kiss cool

----------


## Flappie

> Flappie voulait pas faire quelque chose dans le Caucase ?


Quand il y a un volontaire pour créer une mission, c'est lui qui décide du théâtre d'opérations.

Je reprends ma campagne la semaine prochaine, c'est promis.

----------


## papagueff

> En fait on a passé pas mal de temps au sol pour voir ensemble la config du Hotas et le démarrage de l'avion puis en vol on a joué avec le pilote auto. C'est quand on a commencé à piloter nous même qu'il y a eu problème  
> 
> Bon j'avoue c'était de ma faute, le vol en formation en F/A 18 c'est plus dur qu'en warbird ^^


Merci à Jokletox pour ses bon conseils pour mes premiers pas sur le FA18. Concernant notre accrochage, après formation sur le pilote auto, j'étais Altitude,cap et vitesse stabilisées grâce à l'auto pilote, je passais tranquille sous le fuselage de Jok ( j'aurais du le prévenir) quand il décide de venir à mon altitude, et là..... Ce fut le drame. Fin de mission.    ::'(: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Revenu plus tôt que prévu, je serais présent ce soir.

----------


## Jokletox

> Merci à Jokletox pour ses bon conseils pour mes premiers pas sur le FA18.


C'était sympa de jouer les profs ^^ Par contre je me suis aperçu après que j'avais oublié un certains nombres de choses comme les tests incendie par exemple  ::P: 





> Concernant notre accrochage, après formation sur le pilote auto, j'étais Altitude,cap et vitesse stabilisées grâce à l'auto pilote, je passais tranquille sous le fuselage de Jok ( j'aurais du le prévenir) quand il décide de venir à mon altitude, et là..... Ce fut le drame. Fin de mission.


Bah là c'est peu de ma faute, je t'ai perdu de vue et plutôt que de la jouer safe en faisant un tour j'ai plongé en vol dos pour te trouver. Bon d'un côté je t'ai bien trouvé  ::rolleyes:: 



Je ne sais pas si je serai dispo à 21h mais sûrement plus tard pour une mission en 25T ou une prise en main du F/A 18 ! Papagueff, pense à faire la mise à jour avant si tu veux voler sur le bêta, pas comme lundi  ::ninja::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Par contre je me suis aperçu après que j'avais oublié un certains nombres de choses comme les tests incendie par exemple


On s'en fiche un peu beaucoup du test incendie non?

Du coup je te mets des Su-25T dans la mission.

----------


## partizan

et du 2KC ?  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Et un A-10C pour FrTux78 s'il te plait.  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

Pas sûr d'être là ce soir, mon déficit sommeil atteint sa masse critique...

----------


## Empnicolas

Il y a déjà tous ça sur la mission dans le détroit d'Hormuz de la semaine dernière

Je vous remet le briefing:



> La situation deviens de plus en plus tendue dans la région à mesure que les minutes passent.
> 
> Les iraniens viennent d'envahir 2 îles aux mains des bleus via un assaut maritime: Siri (ou Sirri) et Abu Musa.
> Les forces locales sont submergées surtout que les iraniens ont des BTR-80 (amphibie) avec des petites vedettes. Ils ont également amené de l'artillerie: des mortiers ou des Nonas.
> 
> Mais ce n'est pas tout, car nos satellites viennent de repérer 2 sites quasi terminés de Sa-3 en plein dans le détroit d'Hormur: sur les îles de Tunb Island et de Tunb Kochak. D'après nos informations, un navire cargo contenant de quoi activer ces deux sites se dirige vers le port de Tunb Kochak et arrive à destination dans 1h30.
> 
> Autant vous dire que l'avion iranienne est prête et que le site de Buk présent vers Havadarya et de Kub présent sur Bandar Lengeh sont actif et qu'il y a des anti-air faible distance sur les 4 îles mentionnées plus haut.
> 
> ...

----------


## Flappie

Attention, il y a eu une màj de l'Open Beta hier. Pensez à la télécharger dès maintenant.

----------


## papagueff

> Attention, il y a eu une màj de l'Open Beta hier. Pensez à la télécharger dès maintenant.


J'ai vu à 19h mais je suis encore à 50% et je pense pas être à l'heure ce soir. Quoi qu'il en soit je vous rejoindrais dès que possible.

----------


## Jokletox

Bon bah j'attends tjs que ma femme rentre pour venir  ::cry::

----------


## Flappie

On s'est encore bien amusé hier sur la map Persian Gulf.  ::):  Merci Nico.

Thrustmaster va sortir un palo haut de gamme : https://www.facebook.com/Thrustmaste...type=3&theater

----------


## partizan

Très sympa en effet  :;): 



Malgré des petits contretemps au point d'arrêt  :^_^:

----------


## Chaussette

Joli le skin Gotlib !  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

C'est la skin des Autruches Volantes. Et t'as pas encore remarqué son casque aux couleurs de l'Olympique Lyonnais !  ::P:

----------


## papagueff

Merci Nicolas, j'ai passé une excellente soirée. Mission réussie, appareil intact et pilote en vie et retour à la base, attéro en douceur, enfin du 100% satisfait, non, 99% seulement, j'ai cassé les ailes en voulant rentrer dans un hangar trop petit pour mon appareil. Ça c'est ballot.    :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour lundi soir, je donne rendez vous pour s'entrainer sur le FA18. Bon WE à tous et à bientôt.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Hier soir, j'ai entendu quelqu'un qui voudrait apprendre les ficelles du A10c. Je suis disposé à faire part de mes modestes capacités au maniement de cet appareil.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'est FrTux78 (Benoît).

----------


## Chaussette

> C'est la skin des Autruches Volantes. Et t'as pas encore remarqué son casque aux couleurs de l'Olympique Lyonnais !


Ah alors par contre, moi, le foot  ::(:  ... même si c'est de mon coin...  :tired:

----------


## Flappie

La nouvelle DCS de la semaine : on va enfin avoir des templates exportables !! Finie la galère pour placer des nids de SAM ou des entrepôts de véhicules, on pourra s'échanger nos propres templates déjà créées !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ca c'est cool !!!!!!

Des templates pour avoir pleins d'objets sur les aéroports, des bâteaux dans les ports, toussa toussa !!!

Des templates de terrains d'entraînement au tir ! Yabon !

----------


## partizan

Ça + la Killer fonction (encore en bêta) passée inaperçue mais qui va grandement accélérer le temps passé à poser des objets correctement sur la map via l'éditeur >>> enfin !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ça + la Killer fonction (encore en bêta) passée inaperçue mais qui va grandement accélérer le temps passé à poser des objets correctement sur la map via l'éditeur >>> enfin !


 ::love::  Ah put...! C'est pas trop tôt! Ca me donnerait envie de recréer des missions ça! (si j'en avais le temps...  ::|: )

----------


## TuxFr78

> Malgré des petits contretemps au point d'arrêt 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/06/08/7269...4c72af3.th.jpg


C'est pas de ma faute si les A10 ça roule pas dans le sable  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hier soir, j'ai entendu quelqu'un qui voudrait apprendre les ficelles du A10c. Je suis disposé à faire part de mes modestes capacités au maniement de cet appareil.


Merci !
Je pense que ça me permettra de progresser plus vite qu'avec les entrainements

----------


## partizan

Le pire c'est que cette fonction devait exister depuis un moment (j'avais vu des vieux screens sur le forum ED) et qu'ils ont mis un temps monstrueux à nous refaire la même chose...

J'utilisais une double install avec un viewer 3D pour placer précisément les objets... super lourd à gérer et pas fonctionnel avec tout.
Alors que là... ED a l'air de vouloir faciliter la tâche des créateurs de mission. 
Good News donc !

----------


## ze_droopy

J'ai utilisé cette usine à gaz de placement 3D pour faire quelques templates, mais c'était pas le top... La ça devrait être beaucoup plus confortable.
En allant changer cette petit ligne dans le fichier, je vois qu'il y en a une autre apparemment dans les cartons, qui elle aussi se fait attendre:



> test_addNeutralCoalition = true


J'ai essayé de la décommenter mais pour l'instant ça ne change rien  ::unsure::

----------


## papagueff

> C'est pas de ma faute si les A10 ça roule pas dans le sable 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Merci !
> Je pense que ça me permettra de progresser plus vite qu'avec les entrainements


salut Tux, dis moi quand tu es disponible, un soir ou même un après midi, je suis dispo.

----------


## Flappie

La campagne DCS reprend !  ::): 

Le roster pour la mission 07 du jeudi 14 juin est ouvert.

----------


## Genchou

Vous jouez sur quelle version ? Stable ou openbeta ? (je suppose être sur l'openbeta étant donné que le F/A-18C y est présent)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Vous jouez sur quelle version ? Stable ou openbeta ? (je suppose être sur l'openbeta étant donné que le F/A-18C y est présent)


Stable pour la campagne, mais a priori le F-18 risque d'arrivé sur la stable mercredi (doncavec tous ce qu'il y a sur l'open)

----------


## partizan

Pour l'édition de mission, astuce : les icônes OTAN sont moins user friendly que les icônes russes.
J'ai eu la réponse sur le forum ED, je ne comprenais pas pourquoi je n'avais pas le même affichage d'icône que sur les screens ED.

Cela se règle dans les options.

Cela se règle dans les options.

on aura ça 


au lieu de ça



L'intérêt est d'avoir le contour, et l'orientation des objets et une meilleure visibilité au dézoom.

L'essayer c'est l'adopter  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

> Stable pour la campagne, mais a priori le F-18 risque d'arrivé sur la stable mercredi (doncavec tous ce qu'il y a sur l'open)


Je confirme, on reste sur la stable pour la campagne. Si le F/A-18C nous arrive dans la journée de mercredi sur la stable, je pourrai l'ajouter à la mission.

@Genchou : tu peux venir t’incruster quand tu le souhaites, si tu es dispo les jeudis soirs.




> Pour l'édition de mission, astuce : les icônes OTAN sont moins user friendly que les icônes russes.
> [...]
> L'essayer c'est l'adopter


J'avais déjà essayé ces icones il y a longtemps, mais j'étais un peu perdu, donc j'avais rapidement remis celles par défaut.
A l'époque, je n'avais pas remarqué qu'elles permettaient de voir l'orientation des véhicules. C'est un plus très appréciable, en effet.

----------


## Bacab

::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

Wow ! Elles sont beaucoup plus réussies que la première pièce, chapeau ! J'ai hâte d'essayer ça sur le Viggen.   :Bave:

----------


## Genchou

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/06/10/a72...3502f8d.md.jpg


Des stops pour l'AB à mettre dans le throttle du warthog ?

@Flappie: je vous rejoindrais avec plaisir mais je n'ai pas la place pour rajouter la stable sur mon ssd. En fait dans l'état actuel de DCS et de ses modules en accès anticipé éternel, je ne considère même plus la stable comme une version viable.

Sinon je m'y suis remis avec l'arrivée du F18, pour l'instant je m'amuse comme un petit fou sur le serveur aerobatics, je m'entraîne aux vols en formation, ravito et atterrissages sur le Stennis. J'en ao profité pour me commander le MFG Crosswind et je suis en discussion interne pour décider le pour et le contre d'un stick VKB ou Virpil pour remplacer mon WH.

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie: je vous rejoindrais avec plaisir mais je n'ai pas la place pour rajouter la stable sur mon ssd. En fait dans l'état actuel de DCS et de ses modules en accès anticipé éternel, je ne considère même plus la stable comme une version viable.


Le problème de l'open beta pour organiser des soirées à 12 personnes, c'est qu'on ne sait jamais sur quel bug on va tomber. C'est un peu comme les boîtes de chocolats...

----------


## Bacab

> Wow ! Elles sont beaucoup plus réussies que la première pièce, chapeau ! J'ai hâte d'essayer ça sur le Viggen.


Oui, j'ai changé mon fusil d'épaule et décidé d'imprimer la pièce dans l'autre sens, c'est à dire à l'horizontal (en ajoutant des supports temporaires la où c'est nécessaire). L'impression prend 5 minutes de plus mais la qualité est bien meilleur !

@Genchou : Oui c'est ça.

----------


## Jokletox

Y'a des bug dans les boîtes de chocolat  ::w00t::  ?

----------


## TuxFr78

> salut Tux, dis moi quand tu es disponible, un soir ou même un après midi, je suis dispo.


je te réponds par MP

----------


## Genchou

> Le problème de l'open beta pour organiser des soirées à 12 personnes, c'est qu'on ne sait jamais sur quel bug on va tomber. C'est un peu comme les boîtes de chocolats...


Les bugs sont de toute façon mergés sur la branche stable de toute manière.  :^_^:

----------


## Chaussette

Woah, bravo Bacab !!!  ::o:

----------


## Flappie

> Les bugs sont de toute façon mergés sur la branche stable de toute manière.


Pas les plus gros bugs, non. A partir du moment où un bug est jugé critique, la version beta incriminée ne bascule pas vers la stable.

C'est comme ça que fonctionne le monde du logiciel. Les bugs critiques sont dits "bloquants" (donc pas de mise en service), et les autres ont le droit de pourrir la stable en fonction de l'urgence d'une mise en service.  :^_^:

----------


## Genchou

> Pas les plus gros bugs, non. A partir du moment où un bug est jugé critique, la version beta incriminée ne bascule pas vers la stable.
> 
> C'est comme ça que fonctionne le monde du logiciel. Les bugs critiques sont dits "bloquants" (donc pas de mise en service), et les autres ont le droit de pourrir la stable en fonction de l'urgence d'une mise en service.


C'est comme ça que ça fonctionne dans le meilleur des mondes oui, mais c'est pas improbable que la master prenne des bugs même bloquants. Entre la théorie et la pratique t'as parfois un monde.

Enfin bref si la stable est mise à jour avant jeudi je serai de la partie en A-10C.  ::):

----------


## Aghora

Oui et puis les régressions lors des merges qui pourtant ont été faits dans les règles ça arrive tout le temps.

----------


## Cabfire

Hey ! 

Dites-moi les canards, je cherche une liste de simulateur (aérien ou non d'ailleurs) qui pourrait se jouer en coop mais dans le même cockpit, multi crew donc j'imagine d'après mes quelques recherches. 

Vous auriez des idées ? 

Merci !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello ! Le module L-39 de DCS permet de faire ça. Un pilote et un instructeur en double commande.

Le Huey permet aussi de faire ça, avec un pilote et un co-pilote (de mémoire).

----------


## partizan

Non pas le huey (du moins pas encore) mais la gazelle oui

----------


## Flappie

Vous n'avez pas précisé que ces 2 appareils multicrew font partie de la suite DCS : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.com/fr/

A noter qu'un jour, on aura aussi le F-14 en multicrew (peut-être pas à sa sortie, faut voir). Et "promis", il doit sortir cette année.

EDIT: j'allais oublier le Yak-52, qui sera le premier multi-crew à hélice. Il s'agit de l'ancêtre du L-39 (un avion école initialement dévolu aux militaires). Il ne devrait plus tarder lui non plus.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous mets les vidéos du vol de jeudi soir:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Raahh, pardon oui, merci pour la correction Partizan  ::):

----------


## SergeyevK

> Vous n'avez pas précisé que ces 2 appareils multicrew font partie de la suite DCS : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.com/fr/
> 
> A noter qu'un jour, on aura aussi le F-14 en multicrew (peut-être pas à sa sortie, faut voir). Et "promis", il doit sortir cette année.
> 
> EDIT: j'allais oublier le Yak-52, qui sera le premier multi-crew à hélice. *Il s'agit de l'ancêtre du L-39* (un avion école initialement dévolu aux militaires). Il ne devrait plus tarder lui non plus.


Non non, le Yak-52 (premier vol en 1976) est plus récent que le L-39 (premier vol fin 1968). L'ancêtre du L-39 c'est le L-29 Dolphin.

----------


## Flappie

> Non non, le Yak-52 (premier vol en 1976) est plus récent que le L-39 (premier vol fin 1968). L'ancêtre du L-39 c'est le L-29 Dolphin.


Pardon, c'est vrai que j'ai dit ça sans vérifier.

Je sais que les pilotes commencent par l'hélice, même chez nous, mais on dirait vraiment que le Yak-52 date de... ben de 52, par exemple. Il est hideux !

----------


## Empnicolas

> Pardon, c'est vrai que j'ai dit ça sans vérifier.
> 
> Je sais que les pilotes commencent par l'hélice, même chez nous, mais on dirait vraiment que le Yak-52 date de... ben de 52, par exemple. Il est *russe*!


( il n'y a que le mig-29 qui est beau)

----------


## Flappie

> ( il n'y a que le mig-29 qui est beau)


Nan, le plus beau, c'est l'IL-102 !!!

----------


## SergeyevK

> Pardon, c'est vrai que j'ai dit ça sans vérifier.
> 
> Je sais que les pilotes commencent par l'hélice, même chez nous, mais on dirait vraiment que le Yak-52 date de... ben de 52, par exemple. Il est hideux !


Ah ouais c'est sûr que le Yak-52 ne gagnera jamais un concours de beauté. :D

- - - Updated - - -

Le plus moche ? AMHA c'est le MiG-I-320

----------


## Bopnc

> Hey ! 
> 
> Dites-moi les canards, je cherche une liste de simulateur (aérien ou non d'ailleurs) qui pourrait se jouer en coop mais dans le même cockpit, multi crew donc j'imagine d'après mes quelques recherches. 
> 
> Vous auriez des idées ? 
> 
> Merci !


Puisque tu élargis aux autres types de simulateurs *Steel Beast Pro PE* (excellente -mais coûteuse- simu semi-professionnelle de blindés) peut se jouer en multi-crew.

----------


## Cabfire

Merci en tout cas !

Et sur le vol civil par exemple, flight simulator X ?

----------


## Sigps220

> Merci en tout cas !
> 
> Et sur le vol civil par exemple, flight simulator X ?


En civil, les simulateurs ne le permettent pas de base, mais tu as des avions d'éditeurs tiers qui supportent le partage de cockpit. Ce sont souvent les addons les plus complets et réalistes (mais aussi les plus chers). Tu trouveras sans doute des avions de ce type sur FSX / P3D, je suis moins certains pour Xplane. 
Pour les simulateurs de vol civils, n'hésite pas à faire un tour sur le thread des canards civilisés

----------


## war-p

Sur xplane, t'as le mode tutor qui est fait exprès pour ça, après j'ai jamais testé.

----------


## Cabfire

Sinon, j'ai quelques questions sur DCS, les campagnes principalement.

J'ai compris qu'on avait accès à un éditeur de campagne ? C'est relativement complet ? Est-ce que vous avez une ressource qui détail un peu ce qu'il est possible de faire avec ? 

Je voyais par exemple des modules WWII. Il faut que tout les joueurs disposent des DLCs, ou juste le serveur ? 

Merci bien !

----------


## Genchou

> Sinon, j'ai quelques questions sur DCS, les campagnes principalement.
> 
> J'ai compris qu'on avait accès à un éditeur de campagne ? C'est relativement complet ? Est-ce que vous avez une ressource qui détail un peu ce qu'il est possible de faire avec ? 
> 
> Je voyais par exemple des modules WWII. Il faut que tout les joueurs disposent des DLCs, ou juste le serveur ? 
> 
> Merci bien !


Je ne sais pas te répondre pour question sur les campagnes, par contre au niveau des DLCs, il faut que le joueur possède le contenu en question pour pouvoir l'utiliser, même en multi. Il est possible par contre de se connecter sur un serveur qui contient des véhicules que tu n'as pas acheté, tu ne pourras simplement pas les contrôler. Il y a cependant une attrape pour les terrains (NTTR, Ormuz, Normandie) : il faut posséder ces modules pour se connecter aux serveurs qui les utilisent. Je pense que c'est la même attrape pour l'assets pack WWII.

Sinon j'en profite pour poser une question moi aussi : y en a parmi vous qui possèdent un stick de Virpil ou de VKB ? Vous en pensez quoi, notamment de la base ? Je suis de moins en moins satisfait de la base de mon Warthog mais je ne sais pas vers quoi me tourner.

Le plus pratique serait une base Virpil, sans stick, sur laquelle je fixerais mon Warthog, mais impossible de simplement la poser sur le bureau, il faut choper une monture et ça prend dix fois trop de place.

Reste le package VKB : gunfighter mk2 + stick, mais pour avoir suffisamment de boutons il faut prendre le MCG pro, qui n'est apparemment en stock nulle part (et cher).

Du coup si vous me dites que la base Virpil est vraiment tip top, je pourrais ptetre bien me laisser considérer une monture à fixer au bureau ...

----------


## Chaussette

J'ai une petite requête.

Je suis en train de regarder pour upgrader ma config actuelle (j'ai un i5 3750k, 8 Gigots et une GTX 770 4 Go) car je trouve que le 1080p n'est pas super lisible pour les instruments.

Je pense prendre une CG de bourrin : 1080 ti quand elle aura un peu baissé et un nouvel écran GSYNC (je verrai si j'ai besoin de changer le processeur après). J'hésite entre les résolutions 2560x1440 (UHD) et 3840x2160 (vrai 4K). Le tout sur une taille de dalle entre 28 et 32".

l'idée : si je prends la 2560x1440, j'activerai l'antialiasing, et je sais que ça passera. Par contre, je suis presque sûr que si je prends une vrai dalle 4K 3840x2160, la 1080 ti va avoir du mal si j'active l'antialiasing. Donc j'aimerai voir s'il y a réellement besoin d'activer l'antialiasing sur une dalle 32" 4K.

J'ai les deux types de dalles au boulot. Donc en fait, ce qu'il me manque pour faire mon choix, c'est de voir à quoi ça ressemble dans ces deux résolutions. Comme je ne peux pas installer DCS au boulot (...), j'aimerai juste ouvrir des screenshots sur ces dalles et voir à quoi ça ressemble.

Est-ce que quelqu'un ayant une de ces deux dalles pourrait m'envoyer des screenshots ?
- en 2560x1440 avec (si possible mais pas obligatoire) antialiasing j'ai trouvé !!  ::lol:: 
- en 3840x2160 sans antialiasing (j'ai trouvé mais avec antialiasing...)

J'ai cherché sur google image mais rien de probant dans ces résolutions...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Hop, la carte que j'ai postée hier sur le Teamspeak avant la mission, et que Empnicolas m'a suggéré de poster ici.

Comparaison sur Google Maps des cartes des principaux simulateurs (IL-2, BMS, DCS...). C'est assez instructif, on découvre par exemple que les cartes de DCS ne sont pas aussi petites qu'on le dit à côté de celles de BMS.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer...554794%2C0&z=2

----------


## war-p

Ouais on est à peu près (et à la déformation en fonction de la latitude près) sur du 1/4, par contre elles sont plus détaillées sur dcs.

----------


## Sigps220

Une carte Balkan pour DCS serait parfaite. Ca changerai du désert et c'est une zone qui collerait bien avec la période traitée par DCS. On peut même envisager une guerre froide qui se réchauffe, surtout si la carte s'étend plus en Grèce qu'en Sicile. 

Par contre je suis surpris pour NTTR, je pense que la surface prise en compte sur Google maps est l'ensemble de la zone, y compris celles moins détaillées car je ne crois pas que la banlieue de LA soient simulée.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Une carte Balkan pour DCS serait parfaite. Ca changerai du désert et c'est une zone qui collerait bien avec la période traitée par DCS. On peut même envisager une guerre froide qui se réchauffe, surtout si la carte s'étend plus en Grèce qu'en Sicile.


Le problème sur une carte balkan serait les arbres qui nous gênes déjà pas mal sur le causase en hélico mais dans les fait oui ça serai une bonne map (+ vietnam, corée et des ilots d'iles dans le pacifique)





> Par contre je suis surpris pour NTTR, je pense que la surface prise en compte sur Google maps est l'ensemble de la zone, y compris celles moins détaillées car je ne crois pas que la banlieue de LA soient simulée.


Je viens de lancer le nevada pour voi et j'ai essayé de délimiter la zone "HD" de DCS, il s'agit de la zone verte (la zone jaune en pointillé correspond à la zone HD à la sortie de la map):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Une carte Balkan pour DCS serait parfaite. Ca changerai du désert et c'est une zone qui collerait bien avec la période traitée par DCS. On peut même envisager une guerre froide qui se réchauffe, surtout si la carte s'étend plus en Grèce qu'en Sicile.


Ah oui carrément, c'est le théâtre que je préférerais (lien obligatoire  :Bave: ), même si une carte Vietnam (ou Corée ?) apporterait sans doute plus de variété en termes d'environnements et de périodes.

*EDIT :*




> ça serai une bonne map (+ vietnam, corée et des ilots d'iles dans le pacifique)


Ben voilà, pareil.

----------


## Flappie

> Hop, la carte que j'ai postée hier sur le Teamspeak avant la mission, et que Empnicolas m'a suggéré de poster ici.
> 
> Comparaison sur Google Maps des cartes des principaux simulateurs (IL-2, BMS, DCS...). C'est assez instructif, on découvre par exemple que les cartes de DCS ne sont pas aussi petites qu'on le dit à côté de celles de BMS.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer...554794%2C0&z=2


Super, merci. Ca permet de voir toutes les grosses métropoles soigneusement évitées, soit pour des questions de performances, soit pour des questions de temps de développement, soit pour les 2.  ::P:  (Budapest, Vienne, Bruxelles, Paris, Cologne). 

Par contre, la projection utilisée par Google (et bien d'autres) -à savoir Mercator- est loin d'être la meilleure quand il s'agit de comparer la taille de théâtres très éloignés les uns des autres sur l'axe nord-sud. En effet, tout ce qui se trouve près des pôles est très étiré en hauteur et en largeur. Ainsi, l'étendue de la carte Svalbard parait gigantesque comparée aux autres.

Si j'ai le temps, après la campagne, je créerai une carte en projection orthographique (un globe vu de face) pour chaque théâtre : là, on pourra sortir nos double-décimètres  :;):  (mais c'est clairement Falcon qui gagne).

----------


## ze_droopy

J'adore (ou ai adoré, c'est selon) Falcon, mais on ne peut pas comparer la taille des cartes ou sont jetées aléatoirement (hors BA) quelques structures vaguement cubiques faisant office de ville ou de ZI, et des cartes avec le niveau de détail qu'offre maintenant DCS. Le boulot, du designer et du moteur, n'est clairement pas le même.
Vous imaginez un tour en hélico sur BMS?  ::ninja:: 

Les avantages de BMS sont ailleurs (pour moi la campagne dynamique et le concept de "bulle" autorisant un nombre impressionnant d'unité)

----------


## Flappie

Oui, je suis entièrement d'accord. On compare simplement des surfaces, pas ce qu'elles contiennent.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello ! Pitite question. Je m'essaye aux roquettes avec le f/a-18, et mes tirs partent tous un peu désaxés. Du coup, je dois viser tjrs en décalé du pipeur.

J'ai remarqué aussi que le pipeur n'était jamais aligné verticalement avec mon vecteur. J'imagine que ça explique pourquoi je vise a côté mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est comme ça ?

Une idée ? Merci !

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: BoBP JDDN° 194:*

*Annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=630210

P-47:





FW 190 D9 Dora

----------


## Sigps220

> Hello ! Pitite question. Je m'essaye aux roquettes avec le f/a-18, et mes tirs partent tous un peu désaxés. Du coup, je dois viser tjrs en décalé du pipeur.
> 
> J'ai remarqué aussi que le pipeur n'était jamais aligné verticalement avec mon vecteur. J'imagine que ça explique pourquoi je vise a côté mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est comme ça ?
> 
> Une idée ? Merci !


Ca pourrait pas être le vent qui décale les roquettes ? Ce qui expliquerait aussi le décalage du pipeur.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

C'était ça !! Bien vu ! Merci.

----------


## papagueff

> C'était ça !! Bien vu ! Merci.


Donc si tu veux utiliser tes roquettes attends que le vent se calme, mais si tu veux fumer la moquette, avec ou sans vent, tu peux.    ::XD::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon j'en profite pour poser une question moi aussi : y en a parmi vous qui possèdent un stick de Virpil ou de VKB ? Vous en pensez quoi, notamment de la base ? Je suis de moins en moins satisfait de la base de mon Warthog mais je ne sais pas vers quoi me tourner.
> 
> Le plus pratique serait une base Virpil, sans stick, sur laquelle je fixerais mon Warthog, mais impossible de simplement la poser sur le bureau, il faut choper une monture et ça prend dix fois trop de place.
> 
> Reste le package VKB : gunfighter mk2 + stick, mais pour avoir suffisamment de boutons il faut prendre le MCG pro, qui n'est apparemment en stock nulle part (et cher).
> 
> Du coup si vous me dites que la base Virpil est vraiment tip top, je pourrais ptetre bien me laisser considérer une monture à fixer au bureau ...


Pour info, Virpil a démarré la production en série de ses derniers modèles de périphériques en date (Mongoos T-50, base WarBRD, et stick Constellation).

----------


## Bacab

> Donc si tu veux utiliser tes roquettes attends que le vent se calme, mais si tu veux fumer la moquette, avec ou sans vent, tu peux.


Ou alors mets toi dans le sens du vent mais attention : si le vent vient de face il te faudra viser plus haut et inversement si le vent vient de derrière.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

À cause de nos discussions sur une éventuelle carte Balkans j'ai relu des passages de A-10s over Kosovo, et en fait les AGM-65D de DCS semblent assez bien simulés (ok, là c'est un tas de terre et pas un poteau électrique)

----------


## Flappie

> À cause de nos discussions sur une éventuelle carte Balkans j'ai relu des passages de A-10s over Kosovo, et en fait les AGM-65D de DCS semblent assez bien simulés (ok, là c'est un tas de terre et pas un poteau électrique)
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/06/17/d14...5a50d67390.png


Un tas de terre "plus chaud que le tank" ? Peut-être un tas de fumier encore frais ?

C'est vrai que sur DCS, ce sont les réverbères qui captent le mieux la chaleur du soleil !  ::P:  Et en plus, ils sont partout ! (on les voit en zoomant bien dans l'éditeur de mission)

----------


## Bacab

Lorsque je pilotais encore beaucoup sur Falcon j'avais fait beaucoup de recherche sur l'AGM-65 car dans la version 4.32 cela semblait être l'arme ultime pour faire de l'interdiction et du CAS mais pour autant il semblait peut utilisé par l'USAF.
Il s'avère en fait que l'autodirecteur de l'AGM-65 a toujours été problématique : dans sa première version (TV) il nécessitait que la cible ressorte fortement par contraste avec le sol autour. De fait les conditions pour que le missile accroche la cible désignée était assez difficiles à réunir. Ensuite une version avec une focale plus longue a été imaginée pour faciliter l'acquisition mais ça n'a pas été le succès escompté (cf cette analyse de l'USAF, la première partie traite de l'AGM-65B (page 4 pour la remarque sur la portée) https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...OCEBvMpnx0xmms). Après cela les Mavericks ont été dotés d'autodirecteur infrarouge ce qui a significativement amélioré la portée (cf la seconde partie du document ci-dessus) d'acquisition (entre 10000 pieds et 20000 pieds) et devait permettre que le missile soit employé sur le théâtre européen (pour arrêter la marée de tanks soviétiques). Comme l'indique le document, pendant les essais de l'USAF, a plusieurs reprises des missiles ont suivi des cibles chaudes différentes de celles voulue par le pilote.
Enfin l'identification des cibles par le capteur du missile est difficile (source) ce qui limite son emploi dans le cadre des conflits récents où les ROE demandent une identification certaine d'où le développement du Maverick laser (plus l'obligation d'avoir un "homme dans la boucle" dans certaines situations de CAS). J'ajouterais que la charge très spécifique du missile (spécifiquement dédié à la neutralisation de blindés) a accéléré son retrait du service pour le remplacer par des armes plus polyvalentes.
Afin de pallier à tout ces problèmes les récents développements dans les missiles anti-matériels utilisent tous des autodirecteurs multi-capteurs : le plus souvent laser + IR + radar voir avec un guidage intermédiaire assuré par INS/GPS pour permettre les tirs en lock on after launch à grande distance.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Un tas de terre "plus chaud que le tank" ? Peut-être un tas de fumier encore frais ?


Oui, j'ai aussi pensé à ça, et j'ai imaginé la portée dissuasive d'un missile qui exploserait au milieu d'un tas de fumier.




> Lorsque je pilotais encore beaucoup sur Falcon j'avais fait beaucoup de recherche sur l'AGM-65 car dans la version 4.32 cela semblait être l'arme ultime pour faire de l'interdiction et du CAS mais pour autant il semblait peut utilisé par l'USAF. Il s'avère en fait que l'autodirecteur de l'AGM-65 a toujours été problématique.


Il y a quelques mois un pilote de A-10C était passé sur le subreddit DCS (/r/hoggit) et, forcément, des gens lui avaient demandé les principales différences entre le jeu et la réalité (à partir de ce que décrivaient les joueurs de DCS, lui-même n'y avait jamais touché). Il avait laissé entendre qu'accrocher quelque chose de façon fiable avec un Maverick était beaucoup, beaucoup moins évident que ce que lui décrivaient les joueurs.

Cela dit, je ne sais pas si j'irais jusqu'à dire que le Maverick est peu utilisé par l'USAF. Peut-être pour du CAS, mais il me semble qu'un pourcentage non négligeables des chars, APC, IFV, etc. détruits par l'USAF pendant la guerre du Golfe et depuis l'ont été par des AGM-65 non ?

----------


## Bacab

> Oui, j'ai aussi pensé à ça, et j'ai imaginé la portée dissuasive d'un missile qui exploserait au milieu d'un tas de fumier.
> 
> 
> 
> Il y a quelques mois un pilote de A-10C était passé sur le subreddit DCS (/r/hoggit) et, forcément, des gens lui avaient demandé les principales différences entre le jeu et la réalité (à partir de ce que décrivaient les joueurs de DCS, lui-même n'y avait jamais touché). Il avait laissé entendre qu'accrocher quelque chose de façon fiable avec un Maverick était beaucoup, beaucoup moins évident que ce que lui décrivaient les joueurs.
> 
> Cela dit, je ne sais pas si j'irais jusqu'à dire que le Maverick est peu utilisé par l'USAF. Peut-être pour du CAS, mais il me semble qu'un pourcentage non négligeables des chars, APC, IFV, etc. détruits par l'USAF pendant la guerre du Golfe et depuis l'ont été par des AGM-65 non ?


Il manque une partie à ma phrase : "peut utilisé" à ce moment la (donc après 2013). Effectivement le Maverick semble avoir été très utilisé au début de la première guerre du Golfe et pendant la guerre du Kososvo. 
Cependant je ne sais pas si cela est du au fait que c'était le seul missile qualifié pour les avions présent sur le théâtre ou si cela est vraiment du à son utilité (à l'époque seul une poignée d'avions de la coalition disposaient d'un pod de désignation laser, limitant l'usage des munitions guidées par laser). En revanche je sais qu'assez vite le couple F-111 et GBU s'est imposé comme étant le plus efficace, donnant par la même le nom de tank plincking à leur tâche d'ouvre-boîte volant (source)

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Cependant je ne sais pas si cela est du au fait que c'était le seul missile qualifié pour les avions présent sur le théâtre ou si cela est vraiment du à son utilité (à l'époque seul une poignée d'avions de la coalition disposaient d'un pod de désignation laser, limitant l'usage des munitions guidées par laser). En revanche je sais qu'assez vite le couple F-111 et GBU s'est imposé comme étant le plus efficace, donnant par la même le nom de tank plincking à leur tâche d'ouvre-boîte volant (source)


Oh merci, c'est très intéressant (et en effet, toutes considérations d'efficacité à part, une GBU c'est moins cher qu'un Maverick  ::P: ) !
Dans A-10 over Kosovo, il y a un schéma des emports standards des A-10 durant le conflit, et en effet, faute de pod de désignation (ils n'avaient qu'un Pave Penny), leur seule munition guidée était l'AGM-65.
Du coup je me demande si, en théorie, un A-10A pouvait utiliser une GBU en utilisant le Pave Penny pour repérer une cible désignée une tierce partie.

----------


## papagueff

entrainement FA18 demain soir ?   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bacab

> Oh merci, c'est très intéressant (et en effet, toutes considérations d'efficacité à part, une GBU c'est moins cher qu'un Maverick ) !
> Dans A-10 over Kosovo, il y a un schéma des emports standards des A-10 durant le conflit, et en effet, faute de pod de désignation (ils n'avaient qu'un Pave Penny), leur seule munition guidée était l'AGM-65.
> Du coup je me demande si, en théorie, un A-10A pouvait utiliser une GBU en utilisant le Pave Penny pour repérer une cible désignée une tierce partie.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/06/17/43f...4b48b23f31.jpg


D'après ce document oui cela aurait été possible.


> This created the requirement for a laser spotter/tracker system that would acquire  the  “spot”  laid  down  by  another  aircraft  or ground-based    designator,    then    would    enable    the munitions   to   be   guided   to   a   precise   hit   upon the intended  target.


https://www.forecastinternational.co....cfm?ARC_ID=11

----------


## Flappie

Le roster est *ouvert* pour la 8ème et dernière mission de la campagne Ouzturkistan.  ::): 

Je précise au passage que ce sera le soir de la fête de la musique. Si vous savez déjà que vous ne serez pas dispo pour la campagne, dites-le moi vite, merci (pour rappel, le Doodle est ici).

----------


## Jokletox

> entrainement FA18 demain soir ?


Peut-être, je confirmerai dans la journée.

----------


## Sigps220

> Il manque une partie à ma phrase : "peut utilisé" à ce moment la (donc après 2013). Effectivement le Maverick semble avoir été très utilisé au début de la première guerre du Golfe et pendant la guerre du Kososvo. 
> Cependant je ne sais pas si cela est du au fait que c'était le seul missile qualifié pour les avions présent sur le théâtre ou si cela est vraiment du à son utilité (à l'époque seul une poignée d'avions de la coalition disposaient d'un pod de désignation laser, limitant l'usage des munitions guidées par laser). En revanche je sais qu'assez vite le couple F-111 et GBU s'est imposé comme étant le plus efficace, donnant par la même le nom de tank plincking à leur tâche d'ouvre-boîte volant (source)


L'article semble évoquer l'usage de Maverick par les avions pour les missions de bombardement de jour. Les performances du Maverick sur lors de la Guerre du Golfe semble avoir été plutôt correcte. Le contexte d'usage semble être plus favorable dans un environnement désertique sans arbre (sans parler de la nuit avec le fort contraste thermique). 
L'usage pendant les différentes missions dans les Balkans semble avoir beaucoup baissé pour être remplacé par des bombes guidés laser. 

D'ailleurs les forces iraniennes ont utilisés leur Maverick pendant la guerre Iran - Irak avec pas mal de succès. Même si une partie significative a été utilisée pour de la frappe anti-navire. 

Je pense qu'il y a un facteur coût qui entre en jeu, une GBU doit être significativement moins couteuse qu'un Maverick.

----------


## ze_droopy

Sans oublier que pendant les Balkans, bon nombre de cibles étaient en réalité des cibles factices (d'où aussi la difficulté de trouver de l'ecartometrie thermique)... Ça fait cher le carton brûlé.

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, j'ignorais que l'opération Fortitude avait fait des petits.

----------


## Sigps220

> Sans oublier que pendant les Balkans, bon nombre de cibles étaient en réalité des cibles factices (d'où aussi la difficulté de trouver de l'ecartometrie thermique)... Ça fait cher le carton brûlé.


Du coup, le char en carton peut leurrer la version TV, mais sauf à mettre un brasero dans le char leurre la version IR aurait dû permettre d'identifier un faux char ? Ou plutôt le faux char n'aurait pas dû apparaître sur l'écran

----------


## DHP

Razbam annonce le développement du Mig-23MLA. Enfin un avion Redfor récent. Bon c'est pas pour tout de suite, c'est sur.





https://www.facebook.com/RazbamSims/...40173216069309

----------


## Bacab

> Razbam annonce le développement du Mig-23MLA. Enfin un avion Redfor récent. Bon c'est pas pour tout de suite, c'est sur.
> 
> https://scontent-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...f3&oe=5BB3898E
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RazbamSims/...40173216069309


Je veux pas être méchant mais le MiG-23 MLA date de 1977 d'après Wiki, c'est pas jeune jeune (mais je ne voudrais pas manquer de respect aux canards ayant éclos avant cette date  :;): )
C'est de 5 ans plus récent que le MiG-21 bis si j'en crois Wiki

----------


## ze_droopy

Perso je serai plus attiré par leur F-15E, également officialisé aujourd'hui. Quoique, ayant déjà le F-18...

----------


## Tugais

> Je veux pas être méchant mais le MiG-23 MLA date de 1977 d'après Wiki, c'est pas jeune jeune (mais je ne voudrais pas manquer de respect aux canards ayant éclos avant cette date )
> C'est de 5 ans plus récent que le MiG-21 bis si j'en crois Wiki


Un type de l'équipe a fait savoir que ça déboucherait sûrement ensuite sur un Flogger, du coup je suis preneur.

D'ici 5-10 ans, DCS devrait permettre de simuler assez convenablement la période des 80's. Il nous faut une carte Fulda Gap …

----------


## Flappie

> Un type de l'équipe a fait savoir que ça déboucherait sûrement ensuite sur un Flogger, du coup je suis preneur.


Je ne comprends pas ta phrase... le MiG-23 sous toutes ses formes, c'est toujours un "Flogger", non ?

En tout cas, c'est une excellente nouvelle, et ça veut dire que d'autres appareils plus récents russes pourraient suivre par la suite.




> Perso je serai plus attiré par leur F-15E, également officialisé aujourd'hui. Quoique, ayant déjà le F-18...


"Too many dicks on the dance floor..."

----------


## Tugais

Mon cerveau a fait directement le bon vers le MiG-27, sa version Air-Sol et dont la dénomination est également Flogger.

----------


## Flappie

OK, c'est ce que j'avais cru comprendre au début, mais quand j'ai vu que les deux s'appelaient Flogger, je ne comprenais plus rien.  ::P:

----------


## DHP

> Je veux pas être méchant mais le MiG-23 MLA date de 1977 d'après Wiki, c'est pas jeune jeune (mais je ne voudrais pas manquer de respect aux canards ayant éclos avant cette date )
> C'est de 5 ans plus récent que le MiG-21 bis si j'en crois Wiki


Pas faux. Dans ma tête je le comparais au Tomcat. Les deux sont pas neuf c'est sur !

----------


## Flappie

En même temps, l'A-10A a été mis en service en 1975... et sa version modernisée est toujours en service dans l'armée US ("retrait prévu en 2028", nous dit Wikipédia).

----------


## Bacab

> En même temps, l'A-10A a été mis en service en 1975... et sa version modernisée est toujours en service dans l'armée US ("retrait prévu en 2028", nous dit Wikipédia).


Il n'y a pas la même pression pour renouveler un matériel comme l'A-10, finalement jamais exposé aux dernières menaces et un appareil d'interception / supériorité aérienne, mais c'est mon avis. 

N'empêche que hé dis beaucoup de mal de DCS mais on va bientôt avoir de quoi rejouer la guerre Iran-Iraq depuis notre canapé et ça c'est cool !

----------


## Chaussette

Pour ceux qui ont du mal avec le ravitaillement aérien, voici une autre méthode à tester :






Spoiler Alert! 


Bon... c'est curieux, il me semblait que le M2000 ne devait pas rester plus de 15 secondes en vol dos, et avec une certaine quantité minimum de fuel pour éviter de faire câler le réacteur...

----------


## jeanba

> OK, c'est ce que j'avais cru comprendre au début, mais quand j'ai vu que les deux s'appelaient Flogger, je ne comprenais plus rien.


Ce serait trop simple :
 Mig-23 : chasseur
Mig-27 : avion d'attaque au sol dérivé du Mig-23
Mig-23BN, version d'attaque au sol du Mig-23 (un Mig-23 avec avionique et quelques renforcements du Mig-27 : roues ...).

Dans la pratique, le Mig-23MLA est la dernière version produite massivement, le MLD (milieu des années 80) a été produit de façon relativement confidentielle (pour l'époque !!!), mais beaucoup de MLA ont été retrofittés au standard MLD (plus ou moins), avec encore des sous variantes comme le MLG ...
La version la plus moderne que je connaisse est le Mig23-98, avec une avionique type "Russie années 90".

Par rapport au Mig-21, tu as le Mig-23MS qui est une version export dégradée du Mig-23 avec une avionique de Mig-21bis (début des années 70).

----------


## Flappie

Dire que je trouvais le système de "blocs" américain confus...  ::P:

----------


## war-p

> Pour ceux qui ont du mal avec le ravitaillement aérien, voici une autre méthode à tester :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Avec les pompes, pas de souci.

----------


## jeanba

> Dire que je trouvais le système de "blocs" américain confus...


Et encore, je n'ai pas abordé les bidouillages Indiens, israéliens ...

Mais globalement, avec nos Mirage III et 5, c'est pas mieux

----------


## Tugais

Bonsoir les canards))

J'ai décidé de passer sur le M2000 et j'ai cru voir qu'il pouvait y avoir quelques subtilités pour mettre en place une mission de ravitaillement en vol. Est-ce l'un d'entre vous aurait une mission de ce type en stock afin que je puisse commencer doucement à m'entraîner dessus s'il-vous-plaît ?

Merci d'avance à mon futur sauveur  ::love::

----------


## Chaussette

> Bonsoir les canards))
> 
> J'ai décidé de passer sur le M2000 et j'ai cru voir qu'il pouvait y avoir quelques subtilités pour mettre en place une mission de ravitaillement en vol. Est-ce l'un d'entre vous aurait une mission de ce type en stock afin que je puisse commencer doucement à m'entraîner dessus s'il-vous-plaît ?
> 
> Merci d'avance à mon futur sauveur


Oui c'est très simple, il faut juste se ravitailler en vol dos. Cf. la vidéo postée précédemment

----------


## Flappie

> Bonsoir les canards))
> 
> J'ai décidé de passer sur le M2000 et j'ai cru voir qu'il pouvait y avoir quelques subtilités pour mettre en place une mission de ravitaillement en vol. Est-ce l'un d'entre vous aurait une mission de ce type en stock afin que je puisse commencer doucement à m'entraîner dessus s'il-vous-plaît ?
> 
> Merci d'avance à mon futur sauveur


Je t'envoie ça en MP.  :;):

----------


## Tugais

> Oui c'est très simple, il faut juste se ravitailler en vol dos. Cf. la vidéo postée précédemment


Faut déjà que je sois en mesure de mettte en route la chose :x




> Je t'envoie ça en MP.


Merci Flappie !

----------


## Flappie

Début des promos d'été de DCS (ne rêvez pas, le F/A-18C n'est pas en promo) :

*31 euros (35 $)*

AV-8B Harrier

*26 euros (30 $)*

Pack Normandy 1944 + assets WWII
AJS-37 Viggen
Mirage 2000-C
F-5E
A-10C
L-39C
C-101

*22 euros (25 $)*

Pack Flaming Cliffs 3
Ka-50
Gazelle
UH1-H
Mi-8MTV2
MiG-21Bis
MiG-15Bis
F-86F
Spitfirex IX
Bf-109K
Fw-190D

*17 euros (20 $)*

Combined Arms
Hawk T.1A
P-51D

----------


## Tugais

Le MiG-21 à 22 balles ça vaut carrément le coup, surtout avec les derniers patchs sortis ces derniers mois.

----------


## Flappie

Pareil pour la Gazelle, qui a reçu pas mal de patchs salvateurs ces derniers temps.

Par contre, les C-101 et Hawk sont toujours sur leur lit d'hopital, et le pouls est faible.

----------


## Flappie

Bonne nouvelle pour les absents de ce soir : il y aura une 9ème mission à ma campagne, et elle se jouera jeudi prochain.  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

> Le MiG-21 à 22 balles ça vaut carrément le coup, surtout avec les derniers patchs sortis ces derniers mois.





> Pareil pour la Gazelle, qui a reçu pas mal de patchs salvateurs ces derniers temps.


Mon compte ne vous remercie pas  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

Des dizaines d'heures d'apprentissage et des centaines d'heures à voler... C'est un investissement sur le long terme.  ::):

----------


## Tugais

> Mon compte ne vous remercie pas


Tout ce qui compte ce sont tes remerciements, pas ceux de ton compte bancaire  ::P:

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Début des promos d'été de DCS (ne rêvez pas, le F/A-18C n'est pas en promo) :
> 
> *31 euros (35 $)*
> 
> AV-8B Harrier
> 
> *26 euros (30 $)*
> 
> Pack Normandy 1944 + assets WWII
> ...


Quel est votre avis sur le Mirage et le Harrier ? Ils valent le coup ?

----------


## Chaussette

> Quel est votre avis sur le Mirage et le Harrier ? Ils valent le coup ?


Je viens de prendre le Harrier.

Pour le Mirage, je pense que ça vaut le coût, même s'il reste des choses non implémentées.

----------


## Jokletox

> Tout ce qui compte ce sont tes remerciements, pas ceux de ton compte bancaire


Vu comme ça ^^

----------


## Tugais

> Quel est votre avis sur le Mirage et le Harrier ? Ils valent le coup ?


Le Mirage devrait-être une référence de fidélité à terme. Le fait que l'Escadron de Chasse 2/5 Ile-de-France soit désormais impliqué directement dans le développement me rend particulièrement optimiste.

----------


## Flappie

> Quel est votre avis sur le Mirage et le Harrier ? Ils valent le coup ?


En terme de réalisation, RAZBAM a fait un super boulot sur le Mirage. Ils préparent une dernière série de patchs pour se conformer aux remarques de l'Armée de l'Air, mais toutes les fonctionnalités sont déjà là : chasse, bombes lisses, et bombes guidées laser par un tiers, navigation...

En terme d'attraits, le Mirage 2000-C reste bien moins efficace qu'un F-15C puisqu'il n'emporte pas de missiles fire and forget (ex : R77, AIM120). Son emport air-air se résume à 2 missiles radar et deux missiles infrarouge. Si ça ne te gêne pas, fonce !


Concernant le Harrier, c'est devenu mon module préféré avec le Ka50 et le Viggen : les trois sont des appareils très exotiques, voire uniques au monde (un ADAV, un OVNI suédois, et l'unique hélico d'attaque monoplace conçu à ce jour).

À mes yeux, son seul défaut est de pas être terminé, mais ça me convient très bien car j'ai besoin de temps pour maîtriser tous ses systèmes ! (c'est un A-10C avec un moteur plus pêchu après tout...). Par ailleurs, RAZBAM le met à jour tous les mois, afin d'y ajouter ce qui manque.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> En terme de réalisation, RAZBAM a fait un super boulot sur le Mirage. Ils préparent une dernière série de patchs pour se conformer aux remarques de l'Armée de l'Air, mais toutes les fonctionnalités sont déjà là : chasse, bombes lisses, et bombes guidées laser par un tiers, navigation...
> 
> En terme d'attraits, le Mirage 2000-C reste bien moins efficace qu'un F-15C puisqu'il n'emporte pas de missiles fire and forget (ex : R77, AIM120). Son emport air-air se résume à 2 missiles radar et deux missiles infrarouge. Si ça ne te gêne pas, fonce !
> 
> 
> Concernant le Harrier, c'est devenu mon module préféré avec le Ka50 et le Viggen : les trois sont des appareils très exotiques, voire uniques au monde (un ADAV, un OVNI suédois, et l'unique hélico d'attaque monoplace conçu à ce jour).
> 
> À mes yeux, son seul défaut est de pas être terminé, mais ça me convient très bien car j'ai besoin de temps pour maîtriser tous ses systèmes ! (c'est un A-10C avec un moteur plus pêchu après tout...). Par ailleurs, RAZBAM le met à jour tous les mois, afin d'y ajouter ce qui manque.


Merci pour ce retour  ::):  K-50 j'ai déjà ! A voir pour le Mirage... 

Pour le Harrier, se défend il mieux que le A10 contre les autres avions ? Et sa difficulté de pilotage ? Pour le fait que ce n'est pas terminé, pas grave, après tout j'ai pris le F18 hein  :;):

----------


## Vaught

Pour le mirage ça serait bien que Razbam corrige la charge explosive du 530 (ingame un Magic dégomme un Mig21 la ou le 530 ne fait que lui enlever la peinture... alors que le 530 emporte 30kg d'explosif soit le double du magic  :tired:  ). 
Pis au passage, rêvons, ça serait cool de pouvoir coller des MICA sous les ailes de notre truelle favorite  ::ninja::   ::lol::

----------


## Sigps220

> Pour le mirage ça serait bien que Razbam corrige la charge explosive du 530 (ingame un Magic dégomme un Mig21 la ou le 530 ne fait que lui enlever la peinture... alors que le 530 emporte 30kg d'explosif soit le double du magic  ). 
> Pis au passage, rêvons, ça serait cool de pouvoir coller des MICA sous les ailes de notre truelle favorite


Je ne suis pas certains que ce soit Razbam qui ait la mains sur les missiles. De mémoire, la partie missile est commune à l'ensemble des avions et donc gérées par ED. Clairement le 530 manque de pêche, comme les mk82 qui sont globalement des pétards mouillés (là aussi c'est ED qui a la mains).

----------


## Vaught

Bah si Razbam leur code un MDV et un bon modèle 3D, Ed devrait pas trop faire chier à l’intégrer, non?

----------


## Sigps220

> Bah si Razbam leur code un MDV et un bon modèle 3D, Ed devrait pas trop faire chier à l’intégrer, non?


Hum, alors le sujet du MDV des missiles est un sujet sensible. Je te propose d'essayer d'aborder le sujet sur le forum d'ED si tu souhaites te faire bannir. Je suis un peu mauvaise langue, mais c'est un débat récurrent dans la communauté. 
Au-delà du MDV qui est général pour les missiles (qui épuisent leur énergie globalement trop vite), la question de l'impact de la charge peut être un poil plus complexe car doit jouer sur des ressorts internes au soft.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour le Harrier, se défend il mieux que le A10 contre les autres avions ? Et sa difficulté de pilotage ?


Le Harrier n'est pas un chasseur. Il est donc aussi bien équipé que l'A-10C (AIM-9). Toutefois, sa vitesse max est largement supérieure au Warthog, ce qui fait qu'il a bien plus de chances de survivre à une mauvaise rencontre.

Son pilotage est particulier, mais bien plus souple que celui du Viggen, par exemple. Il faut simplement apprendre les procédures de décollage, très succintes, et faciles à réaliser si on n'oublie pas d'activer les flaps auto. Pour ce qui est des atteros, c'est bien plus dur, mais c'est un défi très intéressant. Empnicolas, Vitalferox et moi-même foirons souvent nos atterros, mais ça nous fais plus rire qu'autre chose ! (regarde les vidéos de la campagne, mission 1  :;): ).

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ok tu m'as convaincu, GO GO HARRIER !

----------


## Tugais

Je devais exorciser mes démons, désolé  ::ninja::

----------


## frostphoenyx

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/06/22/b8f...e7fb20c.md.jpg
> 
> Je devais exorciser mes démons, désolé


 ::XD::

----------


## Genchou

> Pareil pour la Gazelle, qui a reçu pas mal de patchs salvateurs ces derniers temps.


Ils ont corrigé le modèle de vol sur rails, qui prend même pas le vent en compte ? Sur mes dernières constatations, le consensus de la communauté était que la Gazelle est un module pas du tout au même niveau d'exigence et de rigueur que ce qu'on a habituellement dans DCS.

Sans compter l'absence de retour de force, pour un hélico c'est un comble. L'équipe aurait pu faire l'effort d'y penser en amont et inclure ça dans le cahier des charges au début du développement. Mais non, ils ont pris mille ans pour acheter un FFB2 d'occase et ont fini par abandonner parce qu'ils ont trop particularisé leur code autour du principe que l'utilisateur aura un joystick avec retour au centre.

----------


## Vaught

> Hum, alors le sujet du MDV des missiles est un sujet sensible. Je te propose d'essayer d'aborder le sujet sur le forum d'ED si tu souhaites te faire bannir. Je suis un peu mauvaise langue, mais c'est un débat récurrent dans la communauté. 
> Au-delà du MDV qui est général pour les missiles (qui épuisent leur énergie globalement trop vite), la question de l'impact de la charge peut être un poil plus complexe car doit jouer sur des ressorts internes au soft.


Ouais j'en avais entendu parler de ces histoires de MDV des missiles sur FC3 c'est vrai...
Toujours susceptibles sur la question les p'tits gars de chez ED apparemment  ::|: 




> Oh, those Russians

----------


## Flappie

> Ils ont corrigé le modèle de vol sur rails, qui prend même pas le vent en compte ? Sur mes dernières constatations, le consensus de la communauté était que la Gazelle est un module pas du tout au même niveau d'exigence et de rigueur que ce qu'on a habituellement dans DCS.


Le modèle de vol a été modifié fin avril 2018. Le seul avis que j'ai trouvé est celui-ci, assez éloquent. Personne ici n'a réessayé la Gazelle depuis cette màj ?




> Sans compter l'absence de retour de force, pour un hélico c'est un comble. L'équipe aurait pu faire l'effort d'y penser en amont et inclure ça dans le cahier des charges au début du développement. Mais non, ils ont pris mille ans pour acheter un FFB2 d'occase et ont fini par abandonner parce qu'ils ont trop particularisé leur code autour du principe que l'utilisateur aura un joystick avec retour au centre.


Il y a bien un retour de force sur la Gazelle, mais il n'est pas aussi bien que le souhaitait les devs. Toutefois, ils ont annoncé qu'ils ne l'amélioreront pas.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Booooon. J'ai réussi à faire un atterrissage court avec le Harrier, par contre impossible de décoller verticalement. J'ai beau foutre la Water à down, les Flaps en auto, le master en VSTOL, incliner les tuyères et pousser à fond ( 98%), il arrive pas à bouger son gros cul.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Booooon. J'ai réussi à faire un atterrissage court avec le Harrier, par contre impossible de décoller verticalement. J'ai beau foutre la Water à down, les Flaps en auto, le master en VSTOL, incliner les tuyères et pousser à fond ( 98%), il arrive pas à bouger son gros cul.


Quel emport?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Booooon. J'ai réussi à faire un atterrissage court avec le Harrier, par contre impossible de décoller verticalement. J'ai beau foutre la Water à down, les Flaps en auto, le master en VSTOL, incliner les tuyères et pousser à fond ( 98%), il arrive pas à bouger son gros cul.


Pour pouvoir décoller en vertical, il faut que l'appareil pèse moins de 22.000 livres

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Rrhhhaaa... Je me tâte toujours pour le Harrier. Le VSTOL ne m'attire pas plus que ça, j'aimerais juste un avion d'attaque avec une vitesse correcte (comprendre : pas un A-10), mais vu qu'il n'est pas terminé et que l'intégration senseurs a l'air bien moins efficace que dans le A-10C, je me dis qu'il vaut peut-être mieux simplement attendre quelques mois que le F/A-18 ait des GBU, des AGM et un TGP, pour avoir la même chose en plus polyvalent (et avec de meilleures chances d'avoir un jour un module fini et sans nouveaux bugs à chaque mise à jour, vu qu'il est développé par ED).

Dilemme, dilemme...

----------


## Flappie

Si le VSTOL ne t'attire pas, ça ne vaut peut-être pas le coup...

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Quel emport?


Pas fait attention  ::(: 




> Pour pouvoir décoller en vertical, il faut que l'appareil pèse moins de 22.000 livres


Ok je vais vérifier merci...

----------


## Tugais

> Rrhhhaaa... Je me tâte toujours pour le Harrier. Le VSTOL ne m'attire pas plus que ça, j'aimerais juste un avion d'attaque avec une vitesse correcte (comprendre : pas un A-10), mais vu qu'il n'est pas terminé et que l'intégration senseurs a l'air bien moins efficace que dans le A-10C, je me dis qu'il vaut peut-être mieux simplement attendre quelques mois que le F/A-18 ait des GBU, des AGM et un TGP, pour avoir la même chose en plus polyvalent (et avec de meilleures chances d'avoir un jour un module fini et sans nouveaux bugs à chaque mise à jour, vu qu'il est développé par ED).
> 
> Dilemme, dilemme...


Le Hornet est fait pour toi. Le Harrier c’est un appareil presque entièrement dédié au CAS.

----------


## Flappie

> Booooon. J'ai réussi à faire un atterrissage court avec le Harrier, par contre impossible de décoller verticalement. J'ai beau foutre la Water à down, les Flaps en auto, le master en VSTOL, incliner les tuyères et pousser à fond ( 98%), il arrive pas à bouger son gros cul.


Un vrai pilote de Harrier est passé récemment sur Hoggit. Il a expliqué que le décollage vertical est assez peu utilisé, notamment parce qu'il impose une limite aux emports.




> STO is most common. RVL is most common landing. VTOs are not performed a lot. Not really able to do them with a full bag and/or bombs. VTOs are super fun, but not very practical.


Cela dit, essaye à vide : tu verras, c'est très simple, et un peu magique !  ::): 


Tiens, en relisant les réponses du pilote, je vois qu'il explique que l'impact des emports asymétriques sur le vol du Harrier n'est vraiment ressenti qu'au moment de l'atterrisage. Il va falloir que RAZBAM améliore un peu les choses, parce que pour l'instant, c'est assez violent dans DCS (on a l'impression d'avoir perdu une aile, comme le dit Empnicolas).

----------


## Vaught

Un déco vertical en étant juste à la limite sur les emports ça doit bouffer grave en kéro non?

----------


## Flappie

Pas plus que ça, j'imagine, puisqu'on utilise la même puissance pour le STOL et le VTO. Certes, la séquence est un peu plus longue, mais c'est tout. Je pense que ça consomme surtout trop d'eau. On testera tout ça en multi, tiens.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vais faire un point sur ce que peu faire un Harrier surtout en comparaison à un A-10C:

-Autonomie : plus faible qu'en A-10C avec des vols sans bidon ou ravitaillement de 45min à tout cassé mais on peu aller à 1h30 avec un bidon sous chaque aile (en fait c'est surtout qu'il faut garder du carburant pour atterrir car il s'agit d'un des seuls avion où vous augmenter les gaz pour atterrir!)

-Moteur: il y a une gestion des moteurs qui consiste surtout à gérer la température d'éjection au niveau des turbines et ne pas dépasser 650° (C ou F, je sais pas trop) car au dessus vous griller vos tuyères/moteurs d'où l'utilisation d'eau pour refroidir le tout, eau qui est également limitée. Vous l'utiliserez lors de vos décollage et atterrissage verticaux et court (variable en fonction du poids de votre appareil et donc la puissance nécessaire pour le faire "léviter"). Ensuite concernant la vitesse, vous aller sans problème à 400 noeuds (je viens de tester à 10.000 pieds, 85% de RPM avec 2 bidons de carburant plein et carburant interne plein, un TGP, 6 GBU-12 et 2 AIM-9 et je suis à 411 noeuds).

- Emport: Il y a 3 emports sous ailes et un sous le fuselage (ainsi qu'un spécifique pour le canon qui est donc en option). Les deux emports internes sont identique pour l'emport Air-sol avec au maximum 3 bombes lisses (Mk-82, Mk-82 snekeeyes, Mk-82air, Mk-81, Mk-83, GBU-12, GBU-16) ou cluster (que des Mk-20 peu efficace), roquettes (également possibilité de mettre par trois paniers), un maverik (soit guidé laser soit IR) par emport (donc maximum 4 sur l'avion). Vous pouvez donc aller jusqu'a 12 GBU-12. Contrairement au A-10C, il n'y a pas de bombe GPS ou de grosse cluster bien efficace (CBU-97/105) et bien entendu pas son canon. 
Les emports des bout d'ailes sont soit pour des AIM-9 d'auto défense mais vous pouvez également mettre des bombes seules (Mk-82 et dérivées notamment dont les GBU-12, ce qui fait au maximum sur l'appareil 14 GBU-12!). 
L'emport ventrale est uniquement pour soit un pod ECM (juste ECM, vous avez déjà des flares et chaff sur l'appareil contrairement au Viggen) soit un TGP (pouvant également être mis sous les ailes (sauf en bout d'ailes)

-repérage de cibles: le Harrier possède deux optiques de base sur l'appareil: 
*le DMT qui est un camera en bout de nez et qui sert (sans ou avec TGP, mais plus facile au TGP) au repérage des cibles (pas de zoom maniable dessus ou d'IR mais un unique zoom permanent en fois six de mémoire). Cette optique peut être asservie à un waypoint comme le TGP dans l'A-10C. Donc si la mission est bien faite vous n'aurez pas de soucis à repérer une cible. 
*Il possède également une optique infrarouge juste au dessus du nez sans zoom qui peux être projeté dans le HUD afin de donner une vue infrarouge dans le HUD.
*Il y a également le TGP qui est bien moins facile à utiliser que sur l'A-10C mais cela semble être du à la conception de la marine US (et se sera très certainement la même chose sur le F-18) car vous devez utiliser les touches des MFCD pour zoomer, passer en IR, ... mais toutes les fonctions du TGP de l'A-10C sont présentent. L'utilisation du TGP asservi également votre DMT à celui-ci (le DMT est utilisé pour le largage en CCRP, enfin en AUTO dans la marine US)
La présence du TGP donne vraiment l'impression qu'il s'agit d'une optique supplémentaire plutôt qu'une optique incorporé dans l'appareil comme sur le A-10C mais vous pouvez très bien mapper vos touches pour avoir quelque chose de très proche de l'A-10C (personnellement j'ai tous mapper presque comme pour l'A-10C et je n'ai plus à utiliser les MFCD pour le TGP).

- L'armement est bien plus facile à utiliser que sur l'A-10C et c'est très proche de ce qu'il y a sur le F-18C (sauf que le nombres de bombes, intervalles... se fait manuellement sous le MFCD gauche, il n'y a pas de profil d'armes comme sur le A-10C), seul l'utilisation des maveriks change de l'A-10C car il n'y a pas de SOI, POI,.... mais des switchs d’intérêt (le senseur "maitres" est le DMT, le TGP, le maverik,......) mais cela sera la même chose sur le F-18C (il y a déjà à mapper ces boutons quand vous voulez faire du CCRP avec le F-18 pour que votre HUD soit le "SOI")

L'appareil n'est pas encore fini, il n'y a pas de datalink, on ne se voit pas sur le "TAD" où encore on ne peux pas rentrer de WP à la main (mais cela arrive à priori à la prochaine MaJ)


ps: j'espère que c'est clair car il se commence à se faire tard et plus il est tard plus mes propos écrit sont souvent peu clair.


ps2: pour un décollage vertical, avec juste 4 mk-82, il ne faut prendre que 65% de carburant pour ne pas dépasser les 22.000 livres et je n'ai pas pris de canon où de TGP

----------


## Jokletox

*Mon nouveau joujou* 




*Par contre, que le cockpit est laid...*




*Un premier vol sans incident majeur*

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Au moins tu as une vue bien dégagée avec ce cockpit!  ::): 

Question "soldes": Elle est bien la carte Normandie maintenant? Je me souviens qu'à une époque, elle n'était pas optimisée et ça ramait à fond.

----------


## Tugais

De mon point de vue, j'ai du mal à comprendre son intérêt ; il n'y a toujours pas d'appareils "adéquats" pour voler dessus.

Tu n'aimes pas la série IL-2 Great Battles ? En plus le front de l'Ouest arrive bientôt dans la série.

----------


## Flappie

> Question "soldes": Elle est bien la carte Normandie maintenant? Je me souviens qu'à une époque, elle n'était pas optimisée et ça ramait à fond.


Apparemment, ça va mieux, mais ceux qui jouent en VR s'en plaignent encore parfois (la VR demande plus de ressources). En tout cas, la carte n'a pas été abandonnée par Ugra Media : ils continuent d'améliorer son contenu et ses performances. Apparemment, la carte devrait bénéficier à terme de l'utilisation de SpeedTree, ce qui améliorerait nettement les perfs.




> De mon point de vue, j'ai du mal à comprendre son intérêt ; il n'y a toujours pas d'appareils "adéquats" pour voler dessus.


Pour les hélicos, la carte a l'air sympathique. Pour les jets, l'intérêt est moindre, c'est sûr. 

Sinon, il me semble que le P-51D est parfaitement en adéquation avec la map, non ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> De mon point de vue, j'ai du mal à comprendre son intérêt ; il n'y a toujours pas d'appareils "adéquats" pour voler dessus.


C'était pour voler avec des appareils récents mais sur un paysage différent. Car même si le Caucase est plus verdoyant que les autres cartes, le paysage de Normandie me parait sympathique à survoler.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Apparemment, ça va mieux, mais ceux qui jouent en VR s'en plaignent encore parfois (la VR demande plus de ressources). En tout cas, la carte n'a pas été abandonnée par Ugra Media : ils continuent d'améliorer son contenu et ses performances. Apparemment, la carte devrait bénéficier à terme de l'utilisation de SpeedTree, ce qui améliorerait nettement les perfs.


Merci pour ce condensé d'infos!  ::): 
Je suis étonné qu'ils n'utilisent pas déjà SpeedTree vu le nombre d'arbres à afficher mais du coup, en effet, ça devrait bien améliorer les perfs!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Perso je joue sur la map Normandie avec le A-10C, ça passe bien.

----------


## Flappie

/HS on

Chouette vidéo qui montre le premier essai en vol d'un Rafale (entre autres) : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRVQw1vRgZY

/HS off

----------


## papagueff

Merci Flappie, vidéo intéressante, je me suis régalé.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> ...


Wow, ça c'est une réponse complète ! Merci beaucoup !  :;): 

Ça confirme à peu près ce que j'avais lu jusqu'ici, mais le Harrier continue à me faire de l'œil...




> Le Hornet est fait pour toi. Le Harrier c’est un appareil presque entièrement dédié au CAS.


Moui, pas faux, mais après techniquement le A-10 aussi est un appareil pensé pour le CAS, mais rien n'empêche dans DCS de l'utiliser pour toutes sortes d'attaques au sol, voir de deep strike, pour peu que quelqu'un s'occupe du CAP et du SEAD. Vu qu'il va plus vite et qu'il a quelques vagues capacités d'autodéfense face aux SAMs avec les sidearms, je me dis que le Harrier peut au moins faire la même chose (sauf en termes d'autonomie sur zone, bien sûr...)

----------


## Flappie

Le roster pour la mission 09 de la campagne Ouzturkistan est ouvert.  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

Le topic aussi  ::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

> Par contre, les C-101 et Hawk sont toujours sur leur lit d'hopital, et le pouls est faible.


Ah, on me souffle à l'oreillette que la version armée du C-101 est en cours de test chez ED.

_/pincettes ON_

On s'est légèrement rapproché temporellement d'une possibilité que le module Mirage F1 d'Aviodev soit un jour publié...

_/pincettes OFF_

----------


## Tugais

> _/pincettes ON_
> 
> On s'est légèrement rapproché temporellement d'une possibilité que le module Mirage F1 d'Aviodev soit un jour publié...
> 
> _/pincettes OFF_


Perso, je n'y crois pas du tout. Je suis plutôt dans l'attente d'une annonce qui communiquera la fermeture du studio ou vers sa migration vers de nouveaux pâturages.

----------


## Sigps220

> Perso, je n'y crois pas du tout. Je suis plutôt dans l'attente d'une annonce qui communiquera la fermeture du studio ou vers sa migration vers de nouveaux pâturages.


En phase, une annonce en pleine période de solde qui n'engage pas beaucoup le studio. My 2cts c'est pour convaincre quelques fans/pigeons d'acquérir le module pendant les soldes.

----------


## ze_droopy

Un gros merci à Bacab...

[haine]
Et un gros *fuck you* à La Poste, qui doit bien se marrer en reconditionnant une enveloppe vide, genre "dsl, c pa nou, lol".  ::siffle:: 

Alors effectivement, le courrier est bien arrivé. Ce qu'il y avait dedans beaucoup moins. Connards.  :Angry:   :Cell: 
[/haine]

----------


## Flappie

> En phase, une annonce en pleine période de solde qui n'engage pas beaucoup le studio. My 2cts c'est pour convaincre quelques fans/pigeons d'acquérir le module pendant les soldes.


Et la présomption d'innocence, alors ?  :Mellow2:

----------


## Bacab

> Un gros merci à Bacab...
> 
> [haine]
> Et un gros *fuck you* à La Poste, qui doit bien se marrer en reconditionnant une enveloppe vide, genre "dsl, c pa nou, lol". 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/06/25/553...4bfd1d5.md.jpg
> Alors effectivement, le courrier est bien arrivé. Ce qu'il y avait dedans beaucoup moins. Connards.  
> [/haine]


Bon pas de panique, les femmes et les enfants d'abord !
Je vais trouver un autre moyen de te faire parvenir la pièce :D

----------


## Jokletox

Un petit vol tranquillou ce soir ?

----------


## Tugais

Salut Jok,

Partie de JDR entre canards ce soir, peut-être pour un autre soir de la semaine ? Ca fait des lustres que je n'ai pas volé en ligne :x

----------


## papagueff

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un petit vol tranquillou ce soir ?


je suis sur TS

----------


## L-F. Sébum

J'ai craqué, j'ai acheté le Harrier  ::ninja:: 
Je ne regrette rien, il est incroyablement amusant à piloter.

(par contre mes AGM-65 IR refusent d'accrocher la moindre cible alors que je les oriente en plein dessus, je ne sais pas pourquoi, surtout que toutes les armes à guidage laser, GBU et AGM-65E, fonctionnent parfaitement)

----------


## Flappie

Bienvenue au club ! Je vais retester l'accroche des Maverick IR ce soir tiens, parce que j'ai toujours pas réglé mon souci de caméra qui part à Bab El Oued quand je laisse la main au viseur du Maverick...

Du coup, j'arrive sur le TS.

----------


## Jokletox

> Salut Jok,
> 
> Partie de JDR entre canards ce soir, peut-être pour un autre soir de la semaine ? Ca fait des lustres que je n'ai pas volé en ligne :x


Oui pourquoi pas mais je sais pas quel jour, mes disponibilités se décident au dernier moment.


Soirée sympa avec du F/A 18, du (enfin un) Harrier et un vol multicrew en Gazelle  ::):

----------


## h0verfly

Dis les canards volants, je vous lis régulièrement mais je poste jamais (parce que vous m'impressionnez en vrai, syndrome Tom Cr... Charlie Sheen tout ça).

J'ai voulu passer il y a un peu plus d'un an du su25-t au 2000, mais je dois bien me rendre compte que je m'en sors pas bien avec le temps que j'ai à y consacrer. Du coup je me disais qu'un appareil moins complexe mais dans les modèles "complets" ça pourrait être une source de motivation. Et comme ce sont les soldes....

J'ai vu que globalement vous aimez beaucoup le Mig 21, mais quid du F-5?

----------


## Sigps220

> Dis les canards volants, je vous lis régulièrement mais je poste jamais (parce que vous m'impressionnez en vrai, syndrome Tom Cr... Charlie Sheen tout ça).
> 
> J'ai voulu passer il y a un peu plus d'un an du su25-t au 2000, mais je dois bien me rendre compte que je m'en sors pas bien avec le temps que j'ai à y consacrer. Du coup je me disais qu'un appareil moins complexe mais dans les modèles "complets" ça pourrait être une source de motivation. Et comme ce sont les soldes....
> 
> J'ai vu que globalement vous aimez beaucoup le Mig 21, mais quid du F-5?


Si tu veux quelques chose de plus simple je déconseille le Mig 21, rien que la procédure de démarrage demande beaucoup de mémorisation. Je n'ai pas le F5 mais pas mal de canard volent régulièrement dessus. Sinon en hélico le Huey est simple à prendre en mains aussi. 

Je suis assez surpris par ce que tu dis sur le 2000 car je trouve que c'est un avion plutôt facile à prendre en mains, tu as un soucis en particulier ?
Le démarrage à froid peut être un poil pénible avec l'attente de l'INS + toute les informations à saisir pour initier la machine.

----------


## ze_droopy

Faut pas faire le timide et venir voler avec nous! Ça aide beaucoup pour l'apprentissage.
Le M2000 est un bon choix, je pense que c'est un des zinc "complets" les moins complexes.
Le Mig-21 est une usine à gaz (enfin à vodka). Je n'ose pas trop me prononcer sur le F-5 que je ne possède pas, mais l'avionique/intégration est bien moins confortable qu'avec le M2k.

----------


## Flappie

Salut, si tu veux vite maîtriser un appareil avec peu de temps, la solution de facilité est de choisir un early jet du début de la guerre froide (MiG-15 ou F-86). Évidemment, ça limite les possibilités, mais c'est l'idée.

Je pense que le F-5 est une bonne idée, surtout si tu veux voler avec nous en multi. J'ai cru comprendre que le MiG-21 était bien plus couillu en terme d'apprentissage. Sinon, tu peux essayer le Huey, très dépouillé donc très simple.

EDIT: grilled by Sigps220 !

----------


## Sigps220

Je devrais pas trop le dire  ::ninja::  mais sinon tu as le Hornet qui est (pour l'instant) assez facile à prendre en mains. Le démarrage est beaucoup plus simple que le 2000 et les systèmes d'armes sont assez intuitif. La difficulté de pilotage ce sont les opérations aéronavales mais tu peux l'utiliser à partir de base terrestre.

Ou comme dit Flappie, un F86 mais ça limite ta capacité d'action à du dogfight avec d'autres jets des années 50's ou des actions d'attaque au sol à la roquette ou à la bombe. 
Ce qui ne sera pas si irréaliste dans un contexte d'opération années 80's, où ce type d'appareil continuait de voler sur les "petites" nations qui n'étaient pas encore passées au F5.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Le F-5 est vraiment très bien oui. Sinon, perso j'avais pris le L-39 aussi, que j'adore, pour m'entraîner à la nav et atterrissage.

Le Hornet, il est simple à démarrer et à piloter, mais l'atterrissage ou l'appontage...... J'ai pas encore trouvé le truc (Ca termine systématiquement en partie de Yo-Yo mais je pense avoir enfin capté, après keke vidéos consultées).

----------


## partizan

@hoverfly
Peu importe l'appareil, tu apprendras à une vitesse exponentielle si tu voles en multi. 
Tu trouveras toujours quelqu'un qui apprécie d'aider et ce quel que soit le niveau.
C'est d'autant plus vrai si tu as peu de temps à y consacrer.

----------


## Flappie

> Je suis assez surpris par ce que tu dis sur le *2000* car je trouve que c'est un avion plutôt facile à prendre en mains, tu as un soucis en particulier ?
> Le démarrage à froid peut être un poil pénible avec *l'attente de l'INS + toute les informations à saisir pour initier la machine*.


Sinon il y a une petite case à cocher dans les options pour que l'INS soit déjà aligné quand on démarre l'appareil...  ::siffle::

----------


## Sigps220

> Sinon il y a une petite case à cocher dans les options pour que l'INS soit déjà aligné quand on démarre l'appareil...


Yep, d'ailleurs ça fonctionne en multi et chaque joueur à la mains où le joueur maître à la mains dessus ? 

Mais je dois bien avouer que rien que pour cela le Hornet est mon petit préféré, il est super facile de prise en mains. Le démarrage cold and start s'apprend en 30 min chrono. 
Les choses sont intuitives et le tuto bien fichu (je crois juste qu'il oublie la partie contre-mesure / ECM).

----------


## Chaussette

J'ai également pris le Harrier avec la promo... Et effectivement, je trouve que c'est un A10 assez fun à piloter.

Je n'ai pas regardé sur les forums comment paramétrer le warthog pour cet avion, donc ça va peut-être vous sembler une évidence, mais j'ai utilisé une manette des gaz pour l'orientation des tuyères, et l'autre pour les gaz. Comme l'orientation des tuyère est très réactive, ça se contrôle super bien comme ça, et il y a moyen de faire des manœuvre très sympa (mais probablement prescrites). Je me suis bien amusé avec, et orienter les tuyères un peu vers le bas lors d'un virage serré permet de faire un demi tour assez violent tout en gardant le contrôle  ::love:: 

Autre question, tant qu'à faire : Est-ce que le Viggen est sympa ? Manque t'il des choses ou a t'il des bugs connus et pénibles ?

----------


## Sigps220

> J'ai également pris le Harrier avec la promo... Et effectivement, je trouve que c'est un A10 assez fun à piloter.
> 
> Je n'ai pas regardé sur les forums comment paramétrer le warthog pour cet avion, donc ça va peut-être vous sembler une évidence, mais j'ai utilisé une manette des gaz pour l'orientation des tuyères, et l'autre pour les gaz. Comme l'orientation des tuyère est très réactive, ça se contrôle super bien comme ça, et il y a moyen de faire des manœuvre très sympa (mais probablement prescrites). Je me suis bien amusé avec, et orienter les tuyères un peu vers le bas lors d'un virage serré permet de faire un demi tour assez violent tout en gardant le contrôle 
> 
> Autre question, tant qu'à faire : Est-ce que le Viggen est sympa ? Manque t'il des choses ou a t'il des bugs connus et pénibles ?


Il me semble que l'orientation de la tuyère pouvait être utilisé en combat aérien pour permettre des virages hyper serrés en dogfight. Après je crois que ça reste uniquement de l'entrainement, le Harrier n'ayant pas une grande expérience du combat aérien (de mémoire uniquement lors de la guerre des Malouines). 

Le Viggen c'est vraiment un avion particulier dans sa doctrine d'emploi. Ca fait un moment que je n'y ais pas touché, mais il existait un petit bug d'affichage qui faisait une sorte de rectangle blanc à côté des lumières du PA dans le cockpit (pas méchant, mais pas esthétique). Sinon la bombe planante BK90 n'est pas fonctionnelle en multi mais ça devrait évolué dans les prochaines versions. 

Je n'y ait pas pensé mais en terme d'avionique le Viggen est facile à prendre en mains, par contre au niveau pilotage il est plus exigeant.

----------


## Empnicolas

Vu qu'il y a pas pal de nouveau sur le Harrier, je viens faire de la pub pour mes tutos
Pour le Harrier, il y a cette playlist (https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...3QBts7dJk8c-AO) avec démarrage, utilisation des maveriks, bombes en CCIP, CCRP (enfin Auto), roquettes, GBU-12 avec TGP



Pour le mirage 2000C, ma vidéo de démarrage "rapide" (= sans tous les test qui ne servent à rien dans DCS):



Il y aussi des vidéos de démarrage sur le F-5-3, A-10C, Ka-50, Viggen, Fw-190, P-51D, Spitfire et sur l'utilisation de l'armement du Mig-21Bis.



Pour h0verfly: 
F-5-3:
+ facile à démarrer
+ emport Air-sol classique (bombes lisses, roquettes, Cluster) avec possiblité de prendre des GBU-12 pour du buddy lasing (quelqu'un d'autre doit éclairer laser)
+ RWR occidental et bien efficace
+ Rader Air-Air pas mauvais pour l'époque (mais pas d'IFF) et ne sert pas pour des missiles air-air radar
- navigation à l'ancienne
- pas de calcul de solution de tir: tu dois t'en tenir à des abaques
- juste 2 missiles air-air aux maximum (et minimum d'ailleurs)

Mig-21Bis:
+ emport air-air  important (max 8 missiles air-air infrarouge ou 4 radar mais qui ont la même porté que les infrarouges)
+ emport air-sol varié comme le F-5-3 sans les bombes guidées lasers mais avec du missiles air-sol guidé radar (+ possibilité d'emport d'arme nucléaire qu'on utilise jamais)
+ Calcul de la solution de tir (= la où va tombé ta bombe/roquettes)
+ IFF sur le radar
-/+ démarrage avec plein de switch mais relativement facile au final (au lieux d'activer un switch on fait une ligne de 5 #technologierusse)
-RWR à la ramasse (et je suis gentil)
- Radar alcoolique (réfroidi à l'alcool avec 20min max de durée d'utilisation sinon il faut aller se ravitailler en Vodka) de faible porté
-- atterrissage extrêmement difficile


Edit:
Pour Chaussette:



En faisant mes deux images de mapping, je me suis aperçu que je me suis complètement loupé dans mon sensor select mais maintenant c'est trop tard pour moi, le flir sera toujours à gauche et les IRMV en bas pour moi

----------


## Bacab

J'ai décidé d'acheter le MiG-21 pendant les soldes. Ça fait un moment que je lorgne dessus et j'avais envie de changement par rapport aux avions occidentaux. Et puis comme ça je n'aurai pas de raison de râler sur la portée anémique des missiles ou sur le radar de merde, au moins en ce qui concerne cet avion il s'agit de features !

----------


## Jokletox

J'ai testé le Mig21B, j'ai un peu chahuté avec et hop, moteur qui s'arrête... Ca promet ^^

----------


## papagueff

> Sinon il y a une petite case à cocher dans les options pour que l'INS soit déjà aligné quand on démarre l'appareil...


C'est de la triche   ::siffle::

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai testé le Mig21B, j'ai un peu chahuté avec et hop, moteur qui s'arrête... Ca promet ^^


Voilà.. et le Viggen c'est pire  ::ninja::

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Yep, d'ailleurs ça fonctionne en multi et chaque joueur à la mains où le joueur maître à la mains dessus ? 
> 
> Mais je dois bien avouer que rien que pour cela le Hornet est mon petit préféré, il est super facile de prise en mains. Le démarrage cold and start s'apprend en 30 min chrono. 
> Les choses sont intuitives et le tuto bien fichu (je crois juste qu'il oublie la partie contre-mesure / ECM).


Et l'IFF.

----------


## partizan

> Yep, d'ailleurs ça fonctionne en multi et chaque joueur à la mains où le joueur maître à la mains dessus ?


En multi, par défaut c'est fonction de si tu as coché ou non le non alignement de l'INS.
Mais le concepteur de la mission peut, s'il est vicieux, forcer individuellement chaque mirage à faire son alignement de 8 minutes (même si la case est cochée en local) via une fonction dans le ME.

Ce qui est dommage dans cette fonction (case à cocher) c'est qu'elle inclus 2 choses : Alignement + drift de l'INS.
Du coup la centrale n'a pas besoin d'être recalée si la case est cochée.

----------


## Sigps220

> Et l'IFF.


L'IFF vient à peine d'être implémenté sur le Hornet, du coup effectivement la mission de présentation n'a pas du être changée.

----------


## yuushiro

Hello.
Avec les soldes, j'aimerai bien me laisser tenter par les modules Harrier et M2000C. 
Par contre, concernant le système de bonus sur DCS, comment cela fonctionne ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Hello.
> Avec les soldes, j'aimerai bien me laisser tenter par les modules Harrier et M2000C. 
> Par contre, concernant le système de bonus sur DCS, comment cela fonctionne ?


Pas de bonus pendant les soldes.  ::|:

----------


## Flappie

Normal, vu que le bonus est juste là pour inciter à payer plein pot !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je vais retester l'accroche des Maverick IR ce soir tiens, parce que j'ai toujours pas réglé mon souci de caméra qui part à Bab El Oued quand je laisse la main au viseur du Maverick...


En effet la caméra du DMT a une sale tendance à partir n'importe où brusquement quand je la déplace pendant plus d'une ou deux secondes, Maverick ou pas. Du coup je fais tout au TPOD comme un gros fainéant.

----------


## Flappie

Apparemment, mon problème est lié à mon mapping. Je n'en ai pas encore la certitude parce que je n'ai pas été fichu de réussir tous mes lancements. C'était très aléatoire. Je crois que je vais copier la conf d'Empnicolas.

----------


## h0verfly

Wow, merci pour vos réponses.

Concernant le 2000, c'est vrai que déjà rien que le Coldstart c'est pas évident de tout retenir là où le travail est mâché sur le Su-25t. Concernant les armements, j'en suis encore à l'apprentissage, c'est pour ça que j'ai toujours des scrupules à venir en multi, parce que je vais plus être un boulet qu'autre chose actuellement.

En plus mon TrackIr est pété, donc ça n'aide pas non plus.

Je suis un peu dans le cercle vicieux suivant : apprentissage solo pas très motivant --> sessions par épisodes --> merde j'ai oublié ce que j'ai appris la dernière fois --> et en plus je peux plus tourner la tête --> bon j'y reviens dans 2 mois.

Je vais regarder un peu le F86 et le F-5 du coup, même si je ne fais que des choses simples, peut-être que d'au moins faire quelque chose ça aidera. Par contre j'imagine que vous volez régulièrement sur autre chose que Caucase?

Et je vais tâcher de vous rejoindre régulièrement, c'est clair que ça motivera. Vous avez un post dédié à votre multi? (en dehors de celui de la campagne en Ouzturkistan?)

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Tu sais, pas besoin de TrackIR pour apprendre à piloter le M2000 car le chapeau chinois du joystick est déjà très bien.  ::P: 
Le seul truc qui me manque c'est de pouvoir baisser la hauteur de tête (car certains boutons ne sont pas visibles) et ça tu le fais avec CTRL+SHIFT+2. D'ailleurs je ne sais même pas si le trackIR gère ça.

Cela dit, je suis d'accord avec les commentaires ci-dessus et je trouve le FA-18 plus simple à piloter (décollage et gestion armement ) que le M2000. Donc cold start plus simple à retrouver quand on fait une longue pause.  ::P:

----------


## h0verfly

> Tu sais, pas besoin de TrackIR pour apprendre à piloter le M2000 car le chapeau chinois du joystick est déjà très bien. 
> Le seul truc qui me manque c'est de pouvoir baisser la hauteur de tête (car certains boutons ne sont pas visibles) et ça tu le fais avec CTRL+SHIFT+2. D'ailleurs je ne sais même pas si le trackIR gère ça.


Oui c'est vrai, mais quand tu y as gouté, c'est dur de revenir en arrière ^^

----------


## Flappie

> Le seul truc qui me manque c'est de pouvoir baisser la hauteur de tête (car certains boutons ne sont pas visibles) et ça tu le fais avec CTRL+SHIFT+2. D'ailleurs je ne sais même pas si le trackIR gère ça.


CTRL+SHIFT +# fonctionne bien avec le TrackIR : tu ne fais que déplacer le point de convergence des 6 axes. C'est un genre de "tarage" du TrackIR.
En revanche, pour tout ce qui est des quick views (ALT GR+#), elles ne fonctionnent pas si le TrackIR est actif.





> Concernant le 2000, c'est vrai que déjà rien que le Coldstart c'est pas évident de tout retenir là où le travail est mâché sur le Su-25t. Concernant les armements, j'en suis encore à l'apprentissage, c'est pour ça que j'ai toujours des scrupules à venir en multi, parce que je vais plus être un boulet qu'autre chose actuellement.
> 
> En plus mon TrackIr est pété, donc ça n'aide pas non plus.
> 
> Je suis un peu dans le cercle vicieux suivant : apprentissage solo pas très motivant --> sessions par épisodes --> merde j'ai oublié ce que j'ai appris la dernière fois --> et en plus je peux plus tourner la tête --> bon j'y reviens dans 2 mois.
> 
> Je vais regarder un peu le F86 et le F-5 du coup, même si je ne fais que des choses simples, peut-être que d'au moins faire quelque chose ça aidera. Par contre j'imagine que vous volez régulièrement sur autre chose que Caucase?
> 
> Et je vais tâcher de vous rejoindre régulièrement, c'est clair que ça motivera. Vous avez un post dédié à votre multi? (en dehors de celui de la campagne en Ouzturkistan?)


Je te propose de nous rejoindre en multi avec ton 2000-C, puisque tu le connais déjà un peu. Les Autruches Volantes se feront un plaisir de t'aider, et tu verras que le multi, c'est la meilleure solution pour apprendre et retenir.

Mais tu devrais commencer par résoudre ton problème de TrackIR, surtout si tu y es habitué. Quel est le souci ? Un bout de plastique pété ? La détection IR qui déconne ? Raconte, on devrait pouvoir t'aider vu qu'on commence à connaître le bousin.

----------


## Vaught

> Wow, merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Concernant le 2000, c'est vrai que déjà rien que le Coldstart c'est *pas évident de tout retenir* là où le travail est mâché sur le Su-25t. Concernant les armements, j'en suis encore à l'apprentissage, c'est pour ça que j'ai toujours des scrupules à venir en multi, parce que je vais plus être un boulet qu'autre chose actuellement.
> 
> En plus mon TrackIr est pété, donc ça n'aide pas non plus.
> 
> Je suis un peu dans le cercle vicieux suivant : apprentissage solo pas très motivant --> sessions par épisodes --> merde j'ai oublié ce que j'ai appris la dernière fois --> et en plus je peux plus tourner la tête --> bon j'y reviens dans 2 mois.
> 
> Je vais regarder un peu le F86 et le F-5 du coup, même si je ne fais que des choses simples, peut-être que d'au moins faire quelque chose ça aidera. Par contre j'imagine que vous volez régulièrement sur autre chose que Caucase?
> ...




L'idéal c'est d'utiliser une check-list pour le démarrage, histoire d'être sûr de rien avoir oublié... J'en avais vu une bien (p'têt le guide de Chuck), si je remet la main dessus je te la post.

Pis comme le dit Flappie, pour progresser le multi c'est le top : tu comprends pas un truc, tu demande et la réponse arrive (en général  ::ninja:: )

EDIT : 

Guide de Chuck, démarrage en partie 4

----------


## ze_droopy

> CTRL+SHIFT +# fonctionne bien avec le TrackIR : tu ne fais que déplacer le point de convergence des 6 axes. C'est un genre de "tarage" du TrackIR.
> En revanche, pour tout ce qui est des quick views (ALT GR+#), elles ne fonctionnent pas si le TrackIR est actif.


Les snapviews du pavé numérique fonctionnent avec le T-IR. (CTRL+NP0 pour basculer)

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> ...


Oh, elles sont super tes vidéos !
Mais il y a toujours plusieurs choses qui m'échappent dans l'avionique du Harrier. Par exemple je n'ai jamais réussi à prendre la main sur les AGM-65 IR pour les orienter avec le TDC. Dans ta vidéo tu sélectionnes le senseur TV après avoir uncagé le Maverick ? L'ordre a une importance ? Parce que quand je sélectionne le senseur TV et que j'uncage ensuite, le senseur du Maverick apparaît sur l'autre écran mais c'est toujours la caméra du Harrier qui a la main.

En fait, contrairement au A-10C où tout est très clair (on sait immédiatement quel est le SOI), j'ai l'impression que le AV-8 est non-déterministe  :^_^: . Je ne sais jamais quel senseur va avoir la main ni sur quel écran il va apparaître. Il doit encore y avoir pas mal de choses qui m'échappent...

Par contre le VSTOL, dont je n'attendais rien, est absolument génial, je ne me suis jamais autant amusé dans DCS en pilotage pur. Rien que pour ça le module vaut le coup, surtout à ce prix, allez-y ceux qui hésitent  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Par contre le VSTOL, dont je n'attendais rien, est absolument génial, je ne me suis jamais autant amusé dans DCS en pilotage pur.* Rien que pour ça le module vaut le coup*, surtout à ce prix, allez-y ceux qui hésitent


Complètement d'accord !  ::): 
Je suis comme toi pour le Mav, je ne sais jamais où j'en suis. Après la campagne, on pourra se concentrer sur la bête avec Nico pour instructeur, s'il est d'accord. Et puis je ferai une page dédiée sur le wiki.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello les gens !

Vous pouvez me rappeler les soirs où vous volez ? Il faut que j'essaye de négocier avec Madame pour me "libérer" un créneau un soir de temps en temps, ça me botterai bien de voler en multi.... (Depuis le temps que j'y songe...).

----------


## Flappie

En ce moment, c'est le jeudi soir pour la campagne, parce que nos pilotes de Mirage ne pouvaient pas voler le lundi pendant une période de 2 mois. Mais la campagne se termine ce jeudi. Il est donc temps de refaire un petit sondage de nos dispos respectives.

Il me semble qu'on peut réunir un peu plus de monde en volant les lundis ou mardi soirs, mais le sondage nous le dira mieux que moi.




Sondage pour les futures soirées DCS

Dites-nous quel(s) jour(s) de la semaine vous êtes généralement disponibles pour voler sur DCS ces temps-ci (envoyez-moi un MP, pas la peine de polluer le topic).

*LUNDI*
Flappie, Dusty (1), Agar

*MARDI*
Flappie, Dusty (1), Agar

*MERCREDI*
Flappie, Dusty (1), Vitalferox, Agar

*JEUDI*
Flappie, Dusty (1), Agar

*VENDREDI*
Flappie - DHP, Vitalferox

*SAMEDI*
DHP

*DIMANCHE*
Flappie

----------


## ze_droopy

Protip: Négocie "un" soir par semaine, parce que les jours changent (dispos, campagnes, etc.).  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Oh, elles sont super tes vidéos !
> Mais il y a toujours plusieurs choses qui m'échappent dans l'avionique du Harrier. Par exemple je n'ai jamais réussi à prendre la main sur les AGM-65 IR pour les orienter avec le TDC. Dans ta vidéo tu sélectionnes le senseur TV après avoir uncagé le Maverick ? L'ordre a une importance ? Parce que quand je sélectionne le senseur TV et que j'uncage ensuite, le senseur du Maverick apparaît sur l'autre écran mais c'est toujours la caméra du Harrier qui a la main.
> 
> En fait, contrairement au A-10C où tout est très clair (on sait immédiatement quel est le SOI), j'ai l'impression que le AV-8 est non-déterministe . Je ne sais jamais quel senseur va avoir la main ni sur quel écran il va apparaître. Il doit encore y avoir pas mal de choses qui m'échappent...
> 
> Par contre le VSTOL, dont je n'attendais rien, est absolument génial, je ne me suis jamais autant amusé dans DCS en pilotage pur. Rien que pour ça le module vaut le coup, surtout à ce prix, allez-y ceux qui hésitent


Oui il y a un ordre comme pour l'A-10C.
Il y a un système de SOI dans le harrier (et le F-18C car c'est le même système à priori): il faut choisir son SOI avec le sensor selector.

Pour l'utilisation du maverik, je mets sur l'écran gauche le store et à droite le DMT.
1. normalement en haut à gauche dans mon écran DMT il est écrit TV -> cela signifie que mon sensor maître (~SOI) est le DMT (la TV)
2. Dans le menu Stores (STRS), je choisi les IRMV (j'ai bien le master arm en position haute et je suis en A/G)
3.Quand je sélectionne les IRMV en bas à gauche j'ai (au dessus de l'OBS 20), j'ai RDY (ready) -> mon maverik est bien allumer et prêt (comme pour l'A-10C et ses 3 min d'allumage). Si c'est STBY, je suis bon pour attendre qu'il passe en RDY (il n'y a pas de décompte comme sur l'A-10C)
4.J'uncage pour avoir le sensor du maverik visible au niveau de la page STRS. Normalement mon maverik pointe sur ce que regarde mon DMT car mon POI/SOI est le DMT (je reviens au 1. où j'ai TV en haut à gauche dans le DMT et maintenant également dans l’écran de mon maverik) et si je bouge le TDV c'est mon DMT qui bouge et mon maverik le suis quand le DMT ne bouge plus
5. Maintenant il faut que je passe mon maverik en SOI: je fait un coup de "Sensor SelecT FWD: INS, IRMV/EOMV"
6.Normalement  en haut à gauche du DMT (et du maverik egalement) il est marqué IRMV -> mon sensor maître (~SOI) est le maverik. Si je bouge le TDC c'est le maverik qui bouge et non le DMT
7. Il me reste à locker le maverik en faisant "TDC Down (action position)". Si vous ne voyez pas la cible au maverik, vous pouvez zoomer avec celui-ci en faisant FOV en haut à gauche. Le maverik fait un croix sur tous l'écran avec en son centre la cible:


8. Il me reste à lancer le maverik avec le Bomb pickle

J'ai pris l'open Beta pour mon exemple et les maveriks sont complètement asservie au DMT dans cette version contrairement à la stable

Quand on utilise le TGP, il est automatiquement sensor maitre et le DMT s'asservi à celui-ci ( c'est toujours le DMT qui sert pour le calcul de solution de tir d'une bombe en AUTO et jamais le TGP).


Si vous voulez, on peux faire un entrainement soit ce week-end (vendredi, samedi soir) ou un un soir dans la semaine prochaine comme la campagne sera fini (par contre ca sera sur l'Open beta je pense) et Agar/Sébum si tu veux venir en harrier demain tu es le bienvenu.


Pour Flappie: disponible tous les soir sauf le dimanche soir

----------


## Flappie

Super tuto, merci ! Je vais l'ajouter au Wiki Boulets si ça ne t'embête pas. J'ignorais qu'on pouvais déplacer la caméra des IRMV "manuellement" avec le DMT.

Je pars en vacances ce samedi, donc je ne serai pas dispo pour l’entraînement.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Oui il y a un ordre comme pour l'A-10C.
> Il y a un système de SOI dans le harrier (et le F-18C car c'est le même système à priori): il faut choisir son SOI avec le sensor selector.
> 
> Pour l'utilisation du maverik, je mets sur l'écran gauche le store et à droite le DMT.
> 1. normalement en haut à gauche dans mon écran DMT il est écrit TV -> cela signifie que mon sensor maître (~SOI) est le DMT (la TV)
> 2. Dans le menu Stores (STRS), je choisi les IRMV (j'ai bien le master arm en position haute et je suis en A/G)
> 3.Quand je sélectionne les IRMV en bas à gauche j'ai (au dessus de l'OBS 20), j'ai RDY (ready) -> mon maverik est bien allumer et prêt (comme pour l'A-10C et ses 3 min d'allumage). Si c'est STBY, je suis bon pour attendre qu'il passe en RDY (il n'y a pas de décompte comme sur l'A-10C)
> 4.J'uncage pour avoir le sensor du maverik visible au niveau de la page STRS. Normalement mon maverik pointe sur ce que regarde mon DMT car mon POI/SOI est le DMT (je reviens au 1. où j'ai TV en haut à gauche dans le DMT et maintenant également dans l’écran de mon maverik) et si je bouge le TDV c'est mon DMT qui bouge et mon maverik le suis quand le DMT ne bouge plus
> 5. Maintenant il faut que je passe mon maverik en SOI: je fait un coup de "Sensor SelecT FWD: INS, IRMV/EOMV"
> ...


Merci merci merci !  ::lol::  J'ai essayé pendant ma pause de 14h30 de midi, ça marche !

Du coup je comprends les deux connexions que mon cerveau avait ratées (je les note ici si ça peut aider d'autres débutants) : 
1- le code en haut à gauche des écrans est celui du SOI et non pas de l'écran lui-même. D'où "IRMV" sur l'écran du DMT qui remplace "TV"
2- quand on uncage, la caméra du Maverick prend la place de la page stores (tout comme la mire laser avec le AGM-65E), c'est pour ça qu'elle n'apparaît pas sur le même écran que les autres senseurs




> Si vous voulez, on peux faire un entrainement soit ce week-end (vendredi, samedi soir) ou un un soir dans la semaine prochaine comme la campagne sera fini (par contre ca sera sur l'Open beta je pense) et Agar/Sébum si tu veux venir en harrier demain tu es le bienvenu.


Avec plaisir pour l'entrainement, je te dirai selon mes disponibilités. Je risque d'être un peu pris ce weekend, mais la semaine prochaine pourquoi pas, surtout que la campagne sera terminée.

Par contre demain soir je préfère rester en A-10C, je ne maîtrise pas encore assez bien le Harrier pour être efficace, ça sera frustrant pour tout le monde et je vais me vautrer sur le Tarawa comme une otarie bourrée. Pour le moment je suis déjà content d'arriver à me poser dans des champs, comme un cadre quinquagénaire qui vient de se payer son ULM.

----------


## Empnicolas

Attention arrivé du F-18C et d'Hormuz sur la stable donc gros patch sur la stable: https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...48#post3545848

Actuellement j'ai 4.4Go de patch dont une partie se copie depuis l'open beta.

Si il y a besoin, on peux faire un entrainement ce soir sans problème sur le caucase sur la stable du coup avec le patch.
Le Doodle pour qu'on le jour qui vous conviens: https://doodle.com/poll/9bmxpxpp8nyz4fzg
A priori c'est pour le Harrier mais vous pouvez venir avec d'autre appareil si vous voulez vous entrainer.


Edit sur le patch: j'ai 2.2Go à télécharger après les 4.4Go copié depuis l'open beta

----------


## Flappie

ACHTUNG ! La version Stable de DCS est patchée aujourd'hui. Les participants de la campagne sont priés de lancer la màj (2.5.2.18736.400).

Si vous avez la beta : exceptionnellement, vous pourrez rejoindre la partie (car identique à la stable).

EDIT: grilled.

----------


## h0verfly

> Mais tu devrais commencer par résoudre ton problème de TrackIR, surtout si tu y es habitué. Quel est le souci ? Un bout de plastique pété ? La détection IR qui déconne ? Raconte, on devrait pouvoir t'aider vu qu'on commence à connaître le bousin.


En fait le cache de mon track-ir est fendu à partir de la led d'activité, ce qui fait qu'en utilisant la réflection, j'ai des décrochages dans les manoeuvres extrêmes, et en utilisant un émetteur de leds (delan clip), la réception est fendue (comme une pupille de chat) pour la caméra du track-ir, et donc il est perdu.
Si je vire le cache, ça va mieux, mais ça me force à jouer dans le noir absolu puisque de fait je n'ai plus de filtre... j'avais contacté NaturalPoint, mais la réponse c'était qu'ils ne faisaient pas de pièces détachées pour le TIR 4 Pro, en me proposant gentiment d'acheter un 5.

Pour le reste je t'ai déjà expliqué en mp, et je t'en envoie un autre ce soir pour mes dispos habituelles.

Merci pour vos conseils en tout cas, et j'espère pouvoir vite vous rejoindre.

----------


## ze_droopy

Voila, c'est malin, j'ai craqué pour le Harrier.
Merci Sebum.  ::P:

----------


## Bacab

@Flappie fait de la place dans tes MP je ne peux plus t'inviter au bar :D !

Aux autres : si vous voulez rencontrer d'autres Canards Volants et que vous êtes sur Paris/la région Parisienne le 28/07, envoyez moi un MP que je vous tiennent au courant.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Voila, c'est malin, j'ai craqué pour le Harrier.
> Merci Sebum.


Super, on s'écrasera ensemble sur le Tarawa !  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> En fait le cache de mon track-ir est fendu à partir de la led d'activité, ce qui fait qu'en utilisant la réflection, j'ai des décrochages dans les manoeuvres extrêmes, et en utilisant un émetteur de leds (delan clip), la réception est fendue (comme une pupille de chat) pour la caméra du track-ir, et donc il est perdu.
> Si je vire le cache, ça va mieux, mais ça me force à jouer dans le noir absolu puisque de fait je n'ai plus de filtre...


As-tu essayé de régler la réception au minimum ? (_Vue > Détection > Paramètres..._ > cocher la case Filtrage Lumière et mettre le taquet à fond)

----------


## Loloborgo

> Attention arrivé du F-18C et d'Hormuz sur la stable donc gros patch sur la stable: https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...48#post3545848
> [...]





> ACHTUNG ! La version Stable de DCS est patchée aujourd'hui. Les participants de la campagne sont priés de lancer la màj (2.5.2.18736.400).
> [...]



Ah merci les gars  ::o:  
A mon tour de découvrir Ormuz et le Frelon!
Une petite dizaine de go à télécharger pour moi et c'est parti!  :;):

----------


## Tugais

> @Flappie fait de la place dans tes MP je ne peux plus t'inviter au bar :D !
> 
> Aux autres : si vous voulez rencontrer d'autres Canards Volants et que vous êtes sur Paris/la région Parisienne le 28/07, envoyez moi un MP que je vous tiennent au courant.


Yop !

28 Juin ou 28 Juillet ? Le MP mentionne un rendez-vous demain soir (jeudi). Juste pour être sûr.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous mets les vidéos sur de la semaine dernière sur la campagne dans le caucase:

----------


## Erokh

> As-tu essayé de régler la réception au minimum ? (_Vue > Détection > Paramètres..._ > cocher la case Filtrage Lumière et mettre le taquet à fond)
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/06/27/494...215f224.md.png


Sinon, tu as la bonne vieille astuce d'utilisation de négatif photo pour remplacer la.coque.

----------


## Flappie

Pas con ! Il doit m'en rester, dans un carton, quelque part...  ::unsure:: 

Merci pour les vidéo, Nico !  ::):

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: BoBP* L'annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=634848

Une longue explication sur le fonctionnement des viseurs gyroscopique. 



Les premières images du FW 190 en 2 versions,  le A 8 et le F8









et de nouveaux screen du Po-2

----------


## Loloborgo

Bon après non pas 10 go à télécharger mais quasiment 20  ::wacko:: , je me lance dans le siège du Hornet vers les cieux d'Oman, des EAU et soyons fou poussons jusqu'à l'Iran  ::happy2:: .

En tout cas pour l'instant c'est un gros kiff, après pas mal de temps passé à l'époque sur le Super Hornet de Jane's, plus quelques dizaines d'heures sur le Superbug + TacPack sous FSX, je dois dire que c'est la simu la plus aboutie du Frelon qu'il m'a été donné de découvrir, juste du pur plaisir pour l'instant!


D'ailleurs, c'est décidé, à compter d'aujourd'hui je pardonne tout à Eagle Dynamics  ::XD:: .



Le pied!  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

> En tout cas pour l'instant c'est un gros kiff, après pas mal de temps passé à l'époque sur le Super Hornet de Jane's


Pour l'anecdote, j'ai découvert récemment que Wags (Matthew Wagner) avait bossé sur ce jeu avant d'être recruté pour patcher _Flanker_ en v2.5.  :;):  Hornet un jour, Hornet toujours ?

----------


## Loloborgo

Ah oui anecdote très intéressante, merci Flappie je ne le savais pas!

----------


## Tugais

> Pour l'anecdote, j'ai découvert récemment que Wags (Matthew Wagner) avait bossé sur ce jeu avant d'être recruté pour patcher _Flanker_ en v2.5.  Hornet un jour, Hornet toujours ?


Ce jeu était tout bonnement génial, une vraie pépite et qui était souvent cité comme une référence aux côtés de Falcon 4.

----------


## Loloborgo

Effectivement, tu as raison Tugais, je dirais même une réference encore aujourd'hui! 
Cela date pourtant mais cette simu a tellement marqué les esprits à l'époque, tout comme celle du F-15 Strike Eagle, des mêmes développeurs et sortie 1 an plus tôt, et sur laquelle j'ai tout autant d'excellents souvenirs!

C'était l'âge d'or de la simu cette époque, encore jeune je ne maîtrisais pas bien mes premières simus, Falcon 3, Tornado, Flanker 1.5, F-15 Strike Eagle III de Microprose.. Avant de me tourner vers les titres plus arcades édités par Jane's, USNF, ATF, et de finalement revenir vers la simu avec Longbow 2, Jane's F-15 et F/A-18.. J'avais par contre fait l'impasse sur Falcon 4 à l'époque de sa sortie, et il faut vraiment que je me décide à me plonger dans BMS un de ces quatre matins!

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Arrêtez tout, il va y avoir des vaches dans DCS !

https://facebook.com/story.php?story...990341%2F&_rdr

----------


## Tugais

> Arrêtez tout, il va y avoir des vaches dans DCS !
> 
> https://facebook.com/story.php?story...990341%2F&_rdr


 ::love::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello les gens !
Je profiterai bien des soldes pour prendre la Gazelle. J'ai déjà le Ka50.

La bestiole est difficile à prendre en main ?

Mici  ::):

----------


## papagueff

Du monde demain soir, Lundi, pour faire un vol ou un entrainement ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Hello les gens !
> Je profiterai bien des soldes pour prendre la Gazelle. J'ai déjà le Ka50.
> 
> La bestiole est difficile à prendre en main ?
> 
> Mici


Oui très sensible


Pour Papagueff, il y a une mission d'entrainement jeudi soir (pour harrier, mais je mettrai des F-18 et d'autre appareil si on me demande)

----------


## Flappie

> Arrêtez tout, il va y avoir des vaches dans DCS !
> 
> https://facebook.com/story.php?story...990341%2F&_rdr


Moi qui rêvait un temps d'une fusion ArmA/DCS, je vois qu'ED s'oriente plutôt sur un Farming Simulator/DCS !  ::ninja::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Moi qui rêvait un temps d'une fusion ArmA/DCS, je vois qu'ED s'oriente plutôt sur un Farming Simulator/DCS !


Le jour où on a un DCS/Eurotruck, avec possibilité de faire de la CAS pour escorter un camion Iveco pendant sa livraison de placoplatre, je ne sors plus de chez moi.

Blague à part, un type (qui apparemment s'y connaît en vaches) a fait une remarque intéressante sur Hoggit :



> IRL cows can be used to guesstimate wind direction in a pinch because they tend to face upwind if they're not actively doing anything else. I wonder if that'll be modeled...


Si c'est pris en compte ça créera des situations intéressantes, où on jettera un coup d’œil aux vaches avant de larguer une CBU-97.

----------


## Jokletox

> Hello les gens !
> Je profiterai bien des soldes pour prendre la Gazelle. J'ai déjà le Ka50.
> 
> La bestiole est difficile à prendre en main ?
> 
> Mici


Très sensible en effet mais une fois bien trimmée elle est plutôt stable. Faut mettre une bonne courbe exponentielle ^^

----------


## Genchou

> Arrêtez tout, il va y avoir des vaches dans DCS !
> 
> https://facebook.com/story.php?story...990341%2F&_rdr


Ça fait plez à première vue, mais ce seront des statics à placer à la main dans l'éditeur.
Bon après ça doit être bien chaud de faire un système qui peuple dynamiquement la map avec des vaches, donc on va pas se plaindre, mais je souffre pour les créateurs de missions s'il faut placer chaque vache comme tout autre objet statique : une à une, définir l'orientation, aucun mouvement possible, ...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ça fait plez à première vue, mais ce seront des statics à placer à la main dans l'éditeur.


Tu crois ? J'imaginais plutôt un placement aléatoire et automatique (et probablement pas affecté du tout par les unités alentours) comme le trafic routier civil ou les bateaux à Ormuz.

----------


## Genchou

Indiqué par ED sur reddit :

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'est un peu curieux... Je pense que je me passerai de cet artifice sans problème, d'autant qu'on a rarement le temps d'admirer les vaches dans nos missions 

Sympa l'anecdote sur les vaches.  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Indiqué par ED sur reddit


Ah oui, en effet. Bizarre... 

Même si j'aime beaucoup "can I have an option to set the cow level to ZERO?"

----------


## Vaught

Des vaches dans DCS ::P: 

Bon sinon, avec Zan on était au meeting de la BA-133
Voici quelques photos de notre sortie

Des hélicos


Des vieux machins




De l'alpha jet (solo et PAF)





Du Dassault

----------


## papagueff

> Oui très sensible
> 
> 
> Pour Papagueff, il y a une mission d'entrainement jeudi soir (pour harrier, mais je mettrai des F-18 et d'autre appareil si on me demande)


Et bien à Jeudi Nicolas avec un F18 pour moi. J'aimerai bien tester le air/air. J'ai vu une de tes vidéos mais je n'ai pas tout compris; Il est vrai que la mission d'entrainement que j'ai chargé ne m'a pas aidée car le temps que je cherche telle ou telle manœuvre pour acquérir ma cible, Papagueff se fait abattre.
Ceci dit je serais présent sur TS ce soir,( jusqu'à 21h30) si cela dit à certain de me rejoindre, n'hésitez pas.

----------


## Jokletox

> Et bien à Jeudi Nicolas avec un F18 pour moi. J'aimerai bien tester le air/air. J'ai vu une de tes vidéos mais je n'ai pas tout compris; Il est vrai que la mission d'entrainement que j'ai chargé ne m'a pas aidée car le temps que je cherche telle ou telle manœuvre pour acquérir ma cible, Papagueff se fait abattre.
> Ceci dit je serais présent sur TS ce soir,( jusqu'à 21h30) si cela dit à certain de me rejoindre, n'hésitez pas.


La petite mission d'entrainement habituelle du Lundi ^^ Moi je ne sais pas encore si je serai présent.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Des vaches dans DCS
> 
> Bon sinon, avec Zan on était au meeting de la BA-133
> Voici quelques photos de notre sortie
> 
> Des hélicos
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/01/76f...e52f7f6.md.jpg
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/01/009...1ef0e8f.md.jpg
> Des vieux machins
> ...


J'étais la aussi, si j'avais su j'aurais laissé un message ici pour qu'on boive  un coup ! 
J'avais jamais été a ce genre de meeting , c'était chouette ! J'ai même pu poser mes fesses dans un M2000 D et dans ... un rafale !!!

----------


## Aghora

Et c'était où ?

----------


## Vitalferox

> Et c'était où ?


A Nancy Ochey !

----------


## Aghora

Ca me rappelle qu'il y a quelques vieux avions à l'Aeroscopia à Toulouse, dont un Mig-21 Est-allemand.

----------


## war-p

> Ca me rappelle qu'il y a quelques vieux avions à l'Aeroscopia à Toulouse, dont un Mig-21 Est-allemand.


Les ailes anciennes juste à côté  :Bave:  le draken  :Bave:

----------


## Vaught

> J'étais la aussi, si j'avais su j'aurais laissé un message ici pour qu'on boive  un coup ! 
> J'avais jamais été a ce genre de meeting , c'était chouette ! J'ai même pu poser mes fesses dans un M2000 D et dans ... un rafale !!!


Ha oui, c'est con de s'être croisés sans savoir... (surtout si tu y était le samedi aussi)  ::|:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Question pour ceux qui ont déjà le FA-18 et qui ont acheté malgré tout ensuite le Harrier (pendant les soldes par exemple  ::): ). Pourquoi? 
Pour avoir plus d'armes déjà dispo d'attaque au sol? Pour s'amuser avec le pilotage particulier de cet avion?

----------


## jfamiens

> Question pour ceux qui ont déjà le FA-18 et qui ont acheté malgré tout ensuite le Harrier (pendant les soldes par exemple ). Pourquoi? 
> Pour avoir plus d'armes déjà dispo d'attaque au sol? Pour s'amuser avec le pilotage particulier de cet avion?


J'avais préco le FA-18 avec la Persian Map avant de m'offrir le Harrier durant les soldes. Pourquoi ? pour son pilotage particulier, sa fonction première étant l' attaque au sol avec de bonnes capacités à frapper de nuit... je l'ai découvert après lecture de ce bouquin

Pour le Hornet, c'est plus un avion multi rôle opérant depuis un porte avions.

----------


## Tugais

_A Nightmare's Prayer_ est vraiment bon, je recommande chaudement.

----------


## jfamiens

Dites les canards,

J'ai un palonnier Saitek Pro Combat, qui fonctionne bien sauf qu'il "glisse" sur mon parquet. J'ai mis un tapis mais cela n'est pas parfait. Des idées pour qu'il ne bouge pas ?

----------


## Chaussette

> Dites les canards,
> 
> J'ai un palonnier Saitek Pro Combat, qui fonctionne bien sauf qu'il "glisse" sur mon parquet. J'ai mis un tapis mais cela n'est pas parfait. Des idées pour qu'il ne bouge pas ?


Visse le dans le parquet !





 ::ninja::

----------


## jfamiens

> Visse le dans le parquet !


 T'es soit célibataire, soit plus doué / chanceux que moi   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Chaussette

> T'es soit célibataire, soit plus doué / chanceux que moi


C'était plus une connerie qu'autre chose.

Après réflexion, ce n'est pas forcément une mauvaise idée : tu mets deux vis (et non 4) en diagonale, et tu te débrouilles pour qu'elle soient en milieu de lattes de parquet. Lorsque tu les enlèveras, tu ponceras légèrement les contours des trous à la main et pas de manière homogène pour ovaliser légèrement. Et tu bouches avec de la pâte à bois / mastique avec une teinte proche, ce sera invisible. Avec 4 vis, ça risque de faire trop visible car trop régulier.

----------


## k4ngoo

> J'ai un palonnier Saitek Pro Combat, qui fonctionne bien sauf qu'il "glisse" sur mon parquet. J'ai mis un tapis mais cela n'est pas parfait. Des idées pour qu'il ne bouge pas ?


J'ai le même problème. J'ai mis des patins anti-dérapant souples, mais c'est pas parfait non plus. Ma prochaine piste était de bricoler une butée en bois sous mon bureau, mais j'ai plus le temps de voler en ce moment  ::(: 
Si tu trouves une solutions moins extrême, je suis preneur (les vis dans le parquet, c'est hors de question  ::P: )

----------


## Vaught

> Dites les canards,
> 
> J'ai un palonnier Saitek Pro Combat, qui fonctionne bien sauf qu'il "glisse" sur mon parquet. J'ai mis un tapis mais cela n'est pas parfait. Des idées pour qu'il ne bouge pas ?


Je me suis fabriqué un support en bois (chute de contreplaqué de travaux) pour le pédalier de mon volant, je m'en sers aussi pour le palonnier.

Deux lattes qui vont en butée contre le mur coupées à bonne dimension, un plateau visé dessus et sur lequel repose le palonnier/pédalier puis un petit tasseau pour que le palo soit en butée et ne glisse pas.

20 minutes montre en main  :;):

----------


## DHP

Quelqu'un à fait une campagne dynamique. 

Voir ici : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...54#post3552954

A voir ce que cela donne.

----------


## jfamiens

[QUOTE=k4ngoo;11808286]J'ai le même problème. J'ai mis des patins anti-dérapant souples, mais c'est pas parfait non plus. Ma prochaine piste était de bricoler une butée en bois sous mon bureau, mais j'ai plus le temps de voler en ce moment  ::(: 
Si tu trouves une solutions moins extrême, je suis preneur (les vis dans le parquet, c'est hors de question  ::P: )[/QUOTEJ

Je viens de me bricoler une butée en bois faite de 2 bouts de planche, qui empêche le palo de bouger dans l'axe de la profondeur. C'est fonctionnel mais je n'ai pas les vis qui "vont bien" : je vais aller chez Ler... Mer... pour me trouver cela ainsi qu'une jolie planche à découper sur laquelle je fixerai le palo. Je te fais partager cela au retour

----------


## plon

[QUOTE=jfamiens;11808573]


> J'ai le même problème. J'ai mis des patins anti-dérapant souples, mais c'est pas parfait non plus. Ma prochaine piste était de bricoler une butée en bois sous mon bureau, mais j'ai plus le temps de voler en ce moment 
> Si tu trouves une solutions moins extrême, je suis preneur (les vis dans le parquet, c'est hors de question )[/QUOTEJ
> 
> Je viens de me bricoler une butée en bois faite de 2 bouts de planche, qui empêche le palo de bouger dans l'axe de la profondeur. C'est fonctionnel mais je n'ai pas les vis qui "vont bien" : je vais aller chez Ler... Mer... pour me trouver cela ainsi qu'une jolie planche à découper sur laquelle je fixerai le palo. Je te fais partager cela au retour


Même problème, sur du carrelage (on oublie les vis)...
 Je précise que je n'ai pas de chaise à roulette (toujours top pour utiliser un palo  ::P: ), l'idée est de faire en sorte pour que ce soit toi et ton poids qui retienne le palonnier.... Au fil du temps ça a varié entre morceau de bois rejoignant chaise et palonnier, chaise rotative en bois dont le rayon des pieds est assez large dont un qui repose sur la plaque avant du palonnier (pas forcement top niveau position, mais ça dépend de ta config bureau/chaise). Suffit de manger beaucoup et ton poids sur la chaise calera le palo. (ça marche sans rien d'autre sur du carrelage), et là évolution technologique de ouf : petit tapis calé sous la chaise et sur lequel le palo accroche (tu peux même fixer le tapis au palonnier...) Bref y'a moyen de se servir de son poids pour faire tenir tout ça sans avoir à refaire tout ton appart....

En espérant t'avoir ouvert des voies de bricolage...

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> J'avais préco le FA-18 avec la Persian Map avant de m'offrir le Harrier durant les soldes. Pourquoi ? pour son pilotage particulier, sa fonction première étant l' attaque au sol avec de bonnes capacités à frapper de nuit... je l'ai découvert après lecture de ce bouquin
> 
> Pour le Hornet, c'est plus un avion multi rôle opérant depuis un porte avions.


Ok merci, je comprends bien ton choix.  ::):

----------


## papagueff

> Dites les canards,
> 
> J'ai un palonnier Saitek Pro Combat, qui fonctionne bien sauf qu'il "glisse" sur mon parquet. J'ai mis un tapis mais cela n'est pas parfait. Des idées pour qu'il ne bouge pas ?


quatre plots de velcro au angles de ton palonnier et le tour est joué. Si un jour tu veux enlever ton palo, c'est facile et le velcro ne fait pas de trace ni de trous.

----------


## Chaussette

> quatre plots de velcro au angles de ton palonnier et le tour est joué. Si un jour tu veux enlever ton palo, c'est facile et le velcro ne fait pas de trace ni de trous.


Oui mais le velcro, tu l'accroche comment au parquet, tu le colles ? Ça ne va pas laisser de traces ?

----------


## Vaught

Y a des velcros avec une face auto-collante

----------


## Tugais

Salut à tous))

Outre la sortie d'un nouveau patch aujourd'hui pour l'Open Beta - vous pouvez lire le changelog en cliquant là. Il y a aussi un post super intéressant sur les forums d'Eagle Dynamics avec les retours d'un pilote de Hornet à propos de la version simulée sur DCS, la lecture se passe en cliquant ici.

----------


## papagueff

> Oui mais le velcro, tu l'accroche comment au parquet, tu le colles ? Ça ne va pas laisser de traces ?


Tu as deux type de velcro " la partie mâle et la partie femelle"  avant de coller tes velcro (autocollants) nettoie bien les surfaces à coller (plancher et dessous de ton palonnier) avec de l'alcool pour que tes velcros tiennent bien. C'est pas plus compliqué.
NB: Il te faut de grandes surfaces de velcro pour que ton maintien soit optimal.
J'espère mes explications claires.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Question pour ceux qui ont déjà le FA-18 et qui ont acheté malgré tout ensuite le Harrier (pendant les soldes par exemple ). Pourquoi? 
> Pour avoir plus d'armes déjà dispo d'attaque au sol? Pour s'amuser avec le pilotage particulier de cet avion?


Avant de l'avoir, c'était parce que je le trouvais très beau et que j'étais frustré par ce que proposent les autres modules en terme d'attaque au sol (le A-10C est une merveille mais surtout un gros drone tout lent, et le Hornet ne dispose encore que de bombes lisses, et son canon est pourrave).

Après l'avoir essayé, et même si je ne l'ai pas du tout acheté pour cette raison, le VSTOL m'amuse tellement que je ne peux plus m'en passer. On a fait un peu d'entraînement atterrissage/appontage en Hornet avec Warpig/Moquette dimanche, et j'ai trouvé ça très plat après avoir goûté des tuyères mobiles du Harrier (même si je me crashe encore 90% du temps en appontage vertical  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Jokletox

Quel'un a réussi a ajouter un F/A 18 dans l'éditeur de la version stable ? Quand je clique sur la carte pour l'ajouter il n’apparaît pas et je ne peux plus quitter l'éditeur ensuite...

----------


## papagueff

> Quel'un a réussi a ajouter un F/A 18 dans l'éditeur de la version stable ? Quand je clique sur la carte pour l'ajouter il n’apparaît pas et je ne peux plus quitter l'éditeur ensuite...


Salut Jok, je viens de tester en remplaçant un A10c par le F18 et cela à parfaitement fonctionné. Dans la mission je me suis retrouvé au manche d'un superbe F18 des blues angels, avec un test de décollage et atterrissage sans souci sir la base de Las Végas sur la carte Névada.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Avant de l'avoir, c'était parce que je le trouvais très beau et que j'étais frustré par ce que proposent les autres modules en terme d'attaque au sol (le A-10C est une merveille mais surtout un gros drone tout lent, et le Hornet ne dispose encore que de bombes lisses, et son canon est pourrave).
> 
> Après l'avoir essayé, et même si je ne l'ai pas du tout acheté pour cette raison, le VSTOL m'amuse tellement que je ne peux plus m'en passer. On a fait un peu d'entraînement atterrissage/appontage en Hornet avec Warpig/Moquette dimanche, et j'ai trouvé ça très plat après avoir goûté des tuyères mobiles du Harrier (même si je me crashe encore 90% du temps en appontage vertical )


Merci pour ton retour.  :;): 

Oui le Harrier a l'air d'être un "jouet" bien rigolo. Et ce qui revient dans tous les autres retours que j'ai pu lire sur le net, c'est le mot "fun" quand il s'agit de cet avion.  ::P: 

Par contre, je ne pensais pas qu'on pouvait se crasher facilement en appontage vertical (surtout après avoir vu tout ce que fait Schwarzy avec dans *True Lies*  ::siffle:: )

----------


## partizan

Le flying duck, pump up the volume, passe en full screen et enjoy 


> Mirage 2000D Nancy-Ochey 2018


  :;):

----------


## Vitalferox

> Le flying duck, pump up the volume, passe en full screen et enjoy


Sympa le montage ! On ne se serait pas croisé, j'y étais le dimanche !

----------


## Vaught

> Sympa le montage ! On ne se serait pas croisé, j'y étais le dimanche !


Ah non, nous c'était samedi...

Joli montage Zan  :Clap:

----------


## Genchou

> Le flying duck, pump up the volume, passe en full screen et enjoy


Ptain le Mirage-2000 est bôôôôôô.  :Vibre: 
Je ne me lasserai jamais de la tronche de cet engin. Même avec ses bidons il a trop la classe.

----------


## Tugais

Je ne pensais pas être dispo pour votre sauterie de ce soir, mais mon plan est tombé à l'eau. Est-il trop tard pour taper l'incrust' sur votre session de ce soir ? Je vole toujours en F-5E  ::ninja::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je ne pensais pas être dispo pour votre sauterie de ce soir, mais mon plan est tombé à l'eau. Est-il trop tard pour taper l'incrust' sur votre session de ce soir ? Je vole toujours en F-5E


Ce soir c'est séance d'entrainement (Caucase, version stable) surtout pour Harrier, je mettrai des F-18 pour ceux que ca interessera, si certains ont besoin d'autre appareil dites le moi.

----------


## Genchou

Je suis pas encore sûr de venir, mais rajoute toujours un F-18 pour moi au cas où.  ::):

----------


## Tugais

Je n'ai pas la stable, c'est plié pour moi :x

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff présent avec un F18 stp,merci.

----------


## partizan

@Tugais
Si tu n'as pas mis à jour ton open beta, c'est pas dit... 
Stable et OB sont restées communes en version 2.5.2.18736.400 jusqu'à hier.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

F18 si qq veut bien me prendre sous son aile

----------


## Olis

Bonsoir à tous, 

j'ai lu tous les commentaires sur les 3 threads (oui je suis fou  :Vibre: ), j'ai DCS depuis +- 1 an avec pas mal de modules (sauf la carte du golfe et le F18 et qques petits avions), je vole principalement sur du russe, j'arrive a peu prêt à décoller/atterrir/apponter, utiliser les armes sur Ka-50, Su-25, Mig-29, Su-27/33 (le reste est en apprentissage (A-10, M2000, Mi-8, Uh-1, JS37, F-5, harrier, Mig-21 et gazelle) à des niveaux variés).
En matériel j'ai ce qu'il faut: warthog + palonnier, oculus rift et hattrack
Je vais três souvent en Russie, je vous mettrai qques photos à l'occasion et j'ai failli aller au meeting aérien de Nancy (mais pour 40 euros (avec ma femme) ça m'avait paru assez pauvre en avions).

----------


## Tugais

> @Tugais
> Si tu n'as pas mis à jour ton open beta, c'est pas dit... 
> Stable et OB sont restées communes en version 2.5.2.18736.400 jusqu'à hier.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> F18 si qq veut bien me prendre sous son aile


Je me suis bien évidemment empressé de faire la MAJ de cette semaine  ::ninja:: 




> Bonsoir à tous, 
> 
> j'ai lu tous les commentaires sur les 3 threads (oui je suis fou ), j'ai DCS depuis +- 1 an avec pas mal de modules (sauf la carte du golfe et le F18 et qques petits avions), je vole principalement sur du russe, j'arrive a peu prêt à décoller/atterrir/apponter, utiliser les armes sur Ka-50, Mig-29, Su-27/33 (le reste est en apprentissage (A-10, M2000, Mi-8, Uh-1, JS37, F-5, harrier, Mig-21 et gazelle) à des niveaux variés).
> En matériel j'ai ce qu'il faut: warthog + palonnier, oculus rift et hattrack
> Je vais três souvent en Russie, je vous mettrai qques photos à l'occasion et j'ai failli aller au meeting aérien de Nancy (mais pour 40 euros (avec ma femme) ça m'avait paru assez pauvre en avions).


Bienvenue sur le sujet \o/

Si tu voles régulièrement sur des appareils russes tu m'intéresses. Cela va faire bientôt un an que j'aimerais me lancer sur MiG-29 mais seul ce n'est pas marrant, j'aimerais autant voler avec au moins un ailier pour faire des sorties.

----------


## partizan

Salut Olis,
Tu économisais 20% via l'achat anticipé (jusqu'à la veille en fait).
C'était loin d'être pauvre en trucs qui volent  :;): 
Je le refais dans 4 ans celui-là.  :;):

----------


## Genchou

Ah merde vous volez en stable c'est vrai.

Honnêtement je comprends pas cette notion. Les bugs de l'openbeta sont de toute façon mergés en stable (comme l'a prouvé le dernier patch) donc niveau stabilité c'est idem, sauf qu'en openbeta il y a plus de chance pour que ce soit corrigé rapidement.

Sur DCS la "vraie" version c'est l'openbeta; ça fait un moment que la stable n'a plus vraiment d'intérêt.

----------


## SergeyevK

@Tugais c’est vrai qu’il y a toujours ce MiG-15... Je suis en open beta aussi, donc si tu veux on peut  s’organiser un vol.

----------


## Empnicolas

Selon le monde, on peut faire la mission sur l'openbeta mais avec le gros patch d'hier, je suis pas sur que tout le monde l'aura faite.

----------


## Olis

2eme fausse manip' 
Tugais:
Je suis plutot su-27, mais le mig-29 étant son petit frêre, si on en maitrise 1, le 2eme s'apprend três vite.
Je fais principalement de l'AA, par contre je suis sur steam et ne vole quasiment que le w-e

Partizan:
Vu ce que j'ai encore à maitriser, j'ai le temps d'attendre les prochaines soldes steam ou ils seront à -50% comme ça c'était passé avec le harrier.
Pour le meeting j'avais regardé le programme et bon, pas convaincu. C'est vrai que j'ai plus l'habitude des défilés russes, ou il y a beaucoup d'appareils à voir.

Sinon pour l'histoire mon 1er simulateur était flight simulator 2, depuis j'ai testé presque tout ce qui pouvait me tomber sous la main

----------


## Tugais

> @Tugais c’est vrai qu’il y a toujours ce MiG-15... Je suis en open beta aussi, donc si tu veux on peut  s’organiser un vol.


Mais oui ! Quand ?




> 2eme fausse manip' 
> Tugais:
> Je suis plutot su-27, mais le mig-29 étant son petit frêre, si on en maitrise 1, le 2eme s'apprend três vite.
> Je fais principalement de l'AA, par contre je suis sur steam et ne vole quasiment que le w-e
> 
> Partizan:
> Vu ce que j'ai encore à maitriser, j'ai le temps d'attendre les prochaines soldes steam ou ils seront à -50% comme ça c'était passé avec le harrier.
> Pour le meeting j'avais regardé le programme et bon, pas convaincu. C'est vrai que j'ai plus l'habitude des défilés russes, ou il y a beaucoup d'appareils à voir.
> 
> Sinon pour l'histoire mon 1er simulateur était flight simulator 2, depuis j'ai testé presque tout ce qui pouvait me tomber sous la main


Va pour le weekend dans ce cas. Si on s'organise un jour ou deux avant les WE ça devrait être plutôt simple pour moi de te retrouver en ligne.

---

Organisons un groupe de canards OPFOR pour ennuyer les canards qui volent les missions côté BLUFOR  :Cocolol:

----------


## SergeyevK

> Mais oui ! Quand ?


Pourquoi pas ce soir ?
Passe sur le Discord de "Cthulhu".

----------


## Olis

Vous utilisez quoi pour le micro (flemme de chercher), discord et ?

----------


## Tugais

J'ai l'impression que la majorité des escadrilles volent encore à l'aide de Team Speak. Sinon, sur certains serveurs DCS, Simple Radio est devenu obligatoire sous peine de se faire bannir.

-- 

Vol de découverte sur MiG-15 hier soir avec Sergeiev, un chouette petit appareil qui va me pousser certainement vers le serveur Korea 1955.

----------


## Guy Moquette

> J'ai l'impression que la majorité des escadrilles volent encore à l'aide de Team Speak. Sinon, sur certains serveurs DCS, Simple Radio est devenu obligatoire sous peine de se faire bannir.


Teamspeak est tout de même plus pratique pour papoter avec les potes avant et après la mission.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bacab

La semaine prochaine c'est le RIAT. Certains d'entre vous y seront ?

----------


## Kiloutyg

> J'ai l'impression que la majorité des escadrilles volent encore à l'aide de Team Speak. Sinon, sur certains serveurs DCS, Simple Radio est devenu obligatoire sous peine de se faire bannir.  --   Vol de découverte sur MiG-15 hier soir avec Sergeiev, un chouette petit appareil qui va me pousser certainement vers le serveur Korea 1955.


  Il en reste encore des serveurs comme ça ?

----------


## Tugais

Le serveur Korea justement. C'était le cas il y a quelques mois encore, je n'ai pas vérifier cela dit depuis mon retour début Juin.

----------


## Kiloutyg

j'ai regardé il en reste un Korea 1952 sabre et mig. Par contre des serveurs vietnam/ cold war y a plus grand chose( y en a un sur chaque version) vide la plupart du temps. ACG cold war me manque deja

----------


## Tugais

> j'ai regardé il en reste un Korea 1952 sabre et mig. Par contre des serveurs vietnam/ cold war y a plus grand chose( y en a un sur chaque version) vide la plupart du temps. ACG cold war me manque deja


Il me semblait que ACG Cold War avait juste changé de nom. J'ai cru lire ça sur un sujet de /r/Hoggit  ::unsure::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Bon, après bien des tenatives foireuses (dont celles de l'autre soir, désolé les gars  :Emo: ), j'ai enfin pigé le truc et j'arrive à me poser verticalement, et proprement, sur le Tarawa.

Par contre ça m'a donné l'occasion de remarquer un bug étrange en regardant mes tracks pour examiner mes approches en vue extérieure. Quand le Tarawa est en mouvement, le replay est désynchronisé et mon Harrier se vautre dans la flotte au lieu de se poser sur le pont comme il l'a fait pendant la mission.

Ça veut dire que les tracks DCS n'enregistrent pas la position exacte des véhicules ? C'est un bug connu ?

----------


## partizan

Les tracks DCS sont buggés oui...

----------


## Genchou

Personnellement, depuis toutes ces années sur DCS, je n'ai absolument _jamais_ vu un track fonctionner correctement. Il y a des légendes comme quoi chez certaines personnes ça marche, mais je n'y crois pas.

Mais sinon oui, les tracks DCS sont notoirement foireux et ce depuis très longtemps.

----------


## Olis

Tacview pour analyser les vols et les combats (et pour trouver ou ce p**** de sam qui vous a descendu)  ::siffle::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Depuis toutes ces années sur DCS, je absolument _jamais_ vu un track fonctionner correctement.


Ah, ok, ça me "rassure"  ::O: 




> Tacview pour analyser les vols et les combats (et pour trouver ou ce p**** de sam qui vous a descendu)


Yep, je crois que c'est la meilleure solution.

----------


## Flappie

Cobra tease le RWR du futur F-14B. Bonne nouvelle : le RWR reproduira les défauts du vrai, et notamment l'atténuation du signal radar reçu lorsque les gouvernes de l'empennage ne sont pas à l'horizontale (car la moitié des capteurs du RWR sont situés sur lesdites gouvernes).

----------


## yuushiro

Bon, ça y est, Thrustmaster a levé un peu plus le voile sur son palonnier.
La sortie officielle est prévue pour le 23 juillet. Et il vous en coutera la modique somme de 500€.

Sur le coup, je me demande quand même si le MFG Crosswind ou consort fait pas mieux pour moins cher.

----------


## Flappie

Ouille ! Ça fait cher, en effet, même s'il a l'air assez solide.

----------


## Tugais

> Bon, ça y est, Thrustmaster a levé un peu plus le voile sur son palonnier.
> La sortie officielle est prévue pour le 23 juillet. Et il vous en coutera la modique somme de 500€.
> 
> Sur le coup, je me demande quand même si le MFG Crosswind ou consort fait pas mieux pour moins cher.


Je n'ai pas pu mettre les pieds sur le nouveau palonnier de TM, mais je suis possesseur d'un MFG et j'ai du mal à croire que l'on puisse en venir à bout. C'est de l'excellent matos et incroyablement précis, je ne comprends pas vraiment la démarche commerciale de TM avec ce prix.

Et surtout j'ai l'impression qu'ils se sont réveillés trop tard - je pense aussi à leur futur stick de Hornet (que je compte acquérir), les deux nouveaux acteurs que sont VKB et Virpil se sont déjà placés sur le marché de niche des amateurs de simu militaires et ont capté l'attention de ceux qui désiraient changer leur matériel TM d'entrée/milieu de gamme pour du matos haut de gamme.

----------


## Flappie

Thrustmaster a une force de frappe bien plus grande que VKB, Virpil et MFG, d'une part parce qu'ils sont présents partout (Amazon et consorts), d'autre part parce qu'ils ont les moyens de produire en masse, ce qui te garantit de recevoir ton colis sous 2-3 jours. VKB et Virpil ne tiennent simplement pas la comparaison question logistique, avec leurs files d'attente qui s'étalent sur des mois entiers.

Bref, ça m'étonnerait que Thrustmaster soit perdant dans l'affaire. Y'en aura pour tout le monde.

----------


## Tugais

Ouais enfin, 500 balles un équipement qui ne servira qu'à rouler sur la piste, ça picotte bien. A la rigueur pour des types qui volent sur _warbird_ ça peut le faire, mais pour des appareils modernes, c'est plus que du luxe à ce niveau là.

----------


## Sigps220

Ca peut aussi intéresser un pilote d'hélico qui utilise aussi beaucoup plus le palo. Sur le fond je suis d'accord, quel est l'apport du point du vue du joueur de ce matériel 2x plus cher que du matériel déjà haut de gamme. 
Le côté pendulaire apporte vraiment quelque chose de plus ? En dehors du fat d'être plus haut et donc d'avoir potentiellement plus de mal à s'insérer sous un bureau une fois le vol terminé.

----------


## papagueff

du monde ce soir ?

----------


## Flappie

Peut-être moi, oui.  ::):

----------


## yuushiro

Maybe aussi

Edit: Quelle version par contre. J'ai plus que la stable !

----------


## papagueff

> Maybe aussi
> 
> Edit: Quelle version par contre. J'ai plus que la stable !


Et bien la stable fera l'affaire

----------


## war-p

Hey, les canards, j'ai une question pour le f18, une fois qu'on a sélectionné une cible en mode ccrp, il y a moyen de la désélectionner pour repasser en mode ccip?

----------


## papagueff

Flappie, je t'attend avec plaisir, non, tout seul.   ::P:

----------


## Empnicolas

> Hey, les canards, j'ai une question pour le f18, une fois qu'on a sélectionné une cible en mode ccrp, il y a moyen de la désélectionner pour repasser en mode ccip?


Pour le moment non à priori

----------


## war-p

> Flappie, je t'attend avec plaisir, non, tout seul.


On peut vous rejoindre où? (Je vais peut être passer ce soir en f18)

----------


## Flappie

Je t'envoie le TS par MP.

----------


## Tugais

Parce que ce topic manque d'images en voici quelques unes prises depuis hier. Me lance enfin dans l'apprentissage d'un autre module après 10 mois passés principalement sur le F-5E. Un intrus s'est glissé parmi ces photos :

----------


## war-p

> Parce que ce topic manque d'images en voici quelques unes prises depuis hier. Me lance enfin dans l'apprentissage d'un autre module après 10 mois passés principalement sur le F-5E. Un intrus s'est glissé parmi ces photos :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/10/666...4d4b93d.md.png
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/10/871...634e999.md.png
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/10/acd...5c46c91.md.png
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/10/d6c...9d53738.md.png


Si t'as des questions sur le m2000, hésite pas  :;):

----------


## partizan

Tu as la campagne de Baltic Dragon sur Nevada ? 
Je l'ai prise, mais pas encore testée.
Et comme dit war-p, si on peux t'aider sur 2000, no pb.

----------


## Tugais

Merci pour vos propositions de coup de main, je ne manquerai pas de vous faire signe si besoin.

Demain soir, j'ai un vol de prévu avec des membres d'un escadron qui vole exclusivement sur 2000C (le 4/33 de la 3rd Wing) ; avec un peu de chance et si ça colle j'aurai l'occasion de commencer une formation et de rejoindre le groupe.

Je n'ai pas la dernière campagne de Baltic, je ne l'ai pas prise car elle semble velue et que je ne sais pour le moment, que réaliser le _start-up_ et faire de la nav'. Sa campagne se joue également en coop' ?

----------


## partizan

Sais po, faut que je lui demande.
Sinon DHP a posté une campagne Coop sur Ormuz un peu plus haut.

--edit--
l'est réactif le dragoon > 
problem with coop is that it won't fly in the DLC because of the copy protection, so there is no way to make it into a cooperative campaign.

+ une autre phrase sur l'ambiance générale qui perdrait bcp (notamment avec les dialogues pré-enregistrés  environ 150 à 200 / missions).

Hâte de tester ceci dit.

----------


## Tugais

C'est dommage pour le côté coop' ; le proposer si au moins tous les joueurs sont en possession du DLC aurait été cool. Je reconnais cependant que toutes les comm' qui ont été enregistrées pour faire "vivre" la campagne doit représenter à elles seules un sacré casse-tête.

Je viens de retrouver le message de DHP dont tu parles, j'étais passé à côté et ça a l'air super intéressant. Si tu veux te lancer dedans avec d'autres canards, ça me brancherait bien de vous rejoindre d'ici quelques semaines le temps de prendre un peu en main le M2000.

----------


## partizan

https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...54#post3552954

voui enfin il y a un chtio pb > MULTIPLAYER CURRENTLY ISN'T WORKING  ::ninja::

----------


## Empnicolas

Tiens Flappie, par rapport à la mission d'hier et le bug quand j'ai repris un Viggen, à priori ca a été corrigé dans la beta: "DCS AJS37 Viggen by Heatblur Simulations: Fixed crashing issue on aircraft re-initialization (respawn, refly)"

Sinon a priori comme rien n'est prévu, il y aurai du monde pour une mission sur le golf persique en openbeta soit jeudi soir ou alors lundi soir ?

----------


## Flappie

J'allais poster pour dire la même chose.  ::P:  Je suis chaud pour lundi prochain.

----------


## papagueff

Présent Jeudi mais pas Lundi. Bonnes vacances à vous tous.

----------


## Vitalferox

Hello, je peux être la jeudi soir si vous faites qque chose, en F18 ! (ou autre si Nico avait prévu d'autres appareils)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Hello, je peux être la jeudi soir si vous faites qque chose, en F18 ! (ou autre si Nico avait prévu d'autres appareils)


On peut faire la mission demain soir et la refaire lundi soir (ou alors on peut refaire ma mission sur l'attaque des iles du golf persique).
Beaucoup d'appareils seront présent: A-10C, Mirage 2000C, F-18, Harrier, Ka-50, Gazelle, Huey, F-5, Viggen, 21bis (pour la nouvelle, il n'y aura que de l'attaque au sol: mission de contre insurrection assez facile) et je peux même mettre d'autre appareils si vous voulez (je peux même mettre des warbird)

----------


## partizan

Update de la stable suite au dernier patch open beta.
Les boucliers anti souffle vont à nouveau se relever sur le PA au cul des F18... et terminé le mirage disco mobile  ::wacko::

----------


## Flappie

> et terminé le mirage disco mobile


 ::P: 
Pareil pour le Harrier.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> On peut faire la mission demain soir et la refaire lundi soir (ou alors on peut refaire ma mission sur l'attaque des iles du golf persique).
> Beaucoup d'appareils seront présent: A-10C, Mirage 2000C, F-18, Harrier, Ka-50, Gazelle, Huey, F-5, Viggen, 21bis (pour la nouvelle, il n'y aura que de l'attaque au sol: mission de contre insurrection assez facile) et je peux même mettre d'autre appareils si vous voulez (je peux même mettre des warbird)


J'espère pouvoir être là lundi soir (en A-10C ou Harrier, comme ça vous arrange)




> Pareil pour le Harrier.


Oh, je l'aimais bien mon Harrier disco  ::cry::

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous mets le briefing pour ce soir:



> Les insurgés sont en train d'encercler notre FARPS de Bastak qui se retrouve maintenant à cours de ravitaillement
> 
> Du ravitaillement viens de débarquer au niveau de l'aéroport de Bandar Lengeh.
> 
> Pour tous les avions: le WP 1 correspond à l'aéroport le plus prêt de la zone: Bandar Lengeh où vous pouvez vous ravitailler.
> Par contre attention, les hélicos démarrent de l'aéroport et risque de spawner sur la piste donc pensez à bien communiquer avant d'atterrir.
> 
> Tous les aéroports sur les iles sont à nous (même Qeshm island)
> 
> ...


Normalement la mission n'a rien de très compliqué, son avantage est de pouvoir la refaire d'un autre coté: soit coté hélico, soit coté aéronaval soit coté avion "terrestre"

----------


## Kiloutyg

Je suis là pour ce soir et aussi Lundi.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Titoro sera aussi de la partie !

----------


## Vitalferox

j'en serais aussi ce soir, en F18 !

----------


## Empnicolas

Ok, je rajoute des F-18 alors, sinon, pensez à mettre votre version stable à jour, elle est plus en avance cette semaine que l'open beta

----------


## Jokletox

Vous restez sur la stable ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Vous restez sur la stable ?


Cette semaine la stable est la version la plus avancé que l'open beta

Sinon Hormuz avec une extension de son terrain:

----------


## Tugais

Oh ! Cette capture d'écran vient d'où ?

*Edit* : Je viens de trouver, ça vient directement du CM, Nine_Line sur /r/Hoggit

----------


## Empnicolas

> Oh ! Cette capture d'écran vient d'où ?
> 
> *Edit* : Je viens de trouver, ça vient directement du CM, Nine_Line sur /r/Hoggit


Vu sur Facebook d'ED

----------


## Kiloutyg

Les deux versions du jeu sont identiques si vous avez fait la maj de la stable : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=114030

On va pouvoir bomb Teheran et Karachi!

----------


## Jokletox

> Cette semaine la stable est la version la plus avancé que l'open beta


Ca me gonfle ce système de beta et de stable, j'arrête pas de slalomer entre les deux versions suivant avec qui je joue. Parce qu'évidement personne ne joue avec la même suivant les semaine ^^

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ca me gonfle ce système de beta et de stable, j'arrête pas de slalomer entre les deux versions suivant avec qui je joue. Parce qu'évidement personne ne joue avec la même suivant les semaine ^^


Installe les deux et tu seras tranquille

----------


## Flappie

> Les deux versions du jeu sont identiques si vous avez fait la maj de la stable : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=114030


Tout à fait, et le meilleur moyen de le vérifier, c'est de consulter cette page : https://updates.digitalcombatsimulator.com/
Ça permet aussi de savoir si une màj annoncée sur le forum est déjà téléchargeable ou non.

Personnellement, je viens de virer l'open beta : avec la fibre, il me suffit d'une heure ou deux max pour basculer ma stable en OB si besoin.


A part ça, Heatblur met les bouchées doubles pour finir le Viggen, et ça fait plaisir.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Tu as la campagne de Baltic Dragon sur Nevada ? 
> Je l'ai prise, mais pas encore testée.


Je me la suis prise hier pour vider un peu mon compte point bonus. 
C'est sympathique toutes ces voix (Françaises) même si ça fait plutôt amateur (mis ce sont des joueurs qui ont doublé si j'ai bien compris). 
En tout cas, les pilotes sont bavards, l'ambiance est là mais je ne suis pas allé très loin car, au bout d'un moment, le scénario me demande de faire un truc avec le M2000 que je ne sais pas encore faire (un truc tout basique mais comme je n'ai pas fait grand chose avec cet avion pour l'instant, il faut que j'apprenne!).
Donc retour à l'entrainement!

----------


## partizan

Tu te rappelles de ce qui t'est demandé ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Tu te rappelles de ce qui t'est demandé ?


C'est un truc à faire avec la radio (que je n'ai encore jamais utilisé...  ::siffle:: ) mais je ne me rappelle plus le détail. Et il faut ensuite appuyer sur Espace une fois que c'est fait. Donc c'est clairement un élément qui bloque l'avancée du scénario.

Mais tant mieux, comme ça ça me pousse à m'améliorer avec cet engin.

----------


## DHP

Un test par C6 sur le nouveau palonnier Thrustmaster : http://www.checksix-fr.com/test-thru...ndular-rudder/

----------


## Bopnc

> Je me la suis prise hier pour vider un peu mon compte point bonus. 
> C'est sympathique toutes ces voix (Françaises) même si ça fait plutôt amateur (mis ce sont des joueurs qui ont doublé si j'ai bien compris). 
> En tout cas, les pilotes sont bavards, l'ambiance est là mais je ne suis pas allé très loin car, au bout d'un moment, le scénario me demande de faire un truc avec le M2000 que je ne sais pas encore faire (un truc tout basique mais comme je n'ai pas fait grand chose avec cet avion pour l'instant, il faut que j'apprenne!).
> Donc retour à l'entrainement!


Si tu n'as pas encore testé la campagne de base du M2000, je te la recommande chaudement. Au delà d'avoir une excellente réputation sur les forums (elle est souvent considérée comme la meilleure campagne DCS) elle te met dans les bottes d'un pilote américain affecté lors d'un échange à une escadrille Française. Du coup les autres pilotes te forment sur l'appareil, elle sert quasiment de tuto, et te fais réviser tout le fonctionnement de l'engin.

----------


## war-p

D'ailleurs en parlant de cette campagne "tuto" c'est pas trop dit dedans, mais le m2000 se pilote avec le pilote automatique et le trim (qui a fonctionnement particulier dans ce mode) c'est beaucoup plus simple ainsi  :;):

----------


## Jokletox

> Installe les deux et tu seras tranquille


J'ai pas spécialement la place en fait ^^ Du coup je vais rester beta vu que je vous principalement avec le F/A 18.

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai pas spécialement la place en fait ^^ Du coup je vais rester beta vu que je vous principalement avec le F/A 18.


Le F/A-18 et la map Persian Gulf sont dispos sur la stable. 

Certes, la beta te permet d'avoir les nouvelles features en avance, mais elles sont souvent accompagnées de bugs (je concède à Genchou que nombre de ces bugs parviennent malgré tout à la stable...).

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Si tu n'as pas encore testé la campagne de base du M2000, je te la recommande chaudement. Au delà d'avoir une excellente réputation sur les forums (elle est souvent considérée comme la meilleure campagne DCS) elle te met dans les bottes d'un pilote américain affecté lors d'un échange à une escadrille Française. Du coup les autres pilotes te forment sur l'appareil, elle sert quasiment de tuto, et te fais réviser tout le fonctionnement de l'engin.


Merci du conseil. J'ai découvert qu'il y avait déjà cette campagne hier en installant la nouvelle...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je vais commencer par celle-ci du coup'

----------


## war-p

> Le F/A-18 et la map Persian Gulf sont dispos sur la stable. 
> 
> Certes, la beta te permet d'avoir les nouvelles features en avance, mais elles sont souvent accompagnées de bugs (je concède à Genchou que nombre de ces bugs parviennent malgré tout à la stable...).


Le bug de la vue avec la souris putain!

----------


## Flappie

> Le bug de la vue avec la souris putain!


J'ai volé hier sans constater de problème, ni dans le cockpit, ni en vue externe. De quoi il retourne ?

----------


## war-p

> J'ai volé hier sans constater de problème, ni dans le cockpit, ni en vue externe. De quoi il retourne ?


Vue cockpit, t'es en mode pointeur, tu veux passer en mode rotate... Et non tu passes en mode pan, le mode rotate est optionnel.

----------


## Empnicolas

La mission d'hier était aps un franc succès (surtout car le F-18 est plus un F-5 ++ qu'autre chose actuellement), du coup je pense faire une autre mission lundi mais j'ai besoin de savoir qui sera présent et en quoi comme appareil

----------


## Flappie

Flappie en Harrier, sauf si tu as besoin d'hélicoptères.  ::): 


Les news DCS du jour :

Flamming Cliffs 4 s'appellera MAC, et incluera désormais en plus des appareils précédents les MiG-15, F-86, F-5, L-39 et MiG-21 dépourvus de leur cockpits cliquables. Il y aura aussi des versions réduites des maps NTTR et Persian Gulf (reste à voir si elles seront dispos en multi...). Les possesseurs de FC3 auront une ristourne. L'histoire ne dit pas si FC3 sera rendu incompatible avec de futures versions de DCS...

Le serveur dédié pour DCS arrive "cet automne".

----------


## Kiloutyg

Pas de cockpit clickable et full compatibilité en multi, autant dire que nous et nos cockpit clickable on va se marrer en mig 21/15, F5 et toussa!

----------


## Flappie

Ce produit ne nous est pas destiné, nous les convertis au study sim. C'est un produit d'appel qui pourrait par contre intéresser les canards qui passent par ici et à qui on fait peur.  :;): 

Oui, oui, toi là, on t'a vu !

Bref, MAC n'est pas une mauvaise nouvelle.

----------


## plon

Bonjour,
Il y a des canards qui volent sur le serveur burning skies ? (ou d'autres serveurs WWII ) ?

Je suis encore débutant sur DCS, et j'aimerais bien me frotter au mutli sur P51... ou Bf109...

----------


## Flappie

Salut Plon, moi je me contente des jets donc je ne connais pas ce serveur.

Bonne nouvelle de la part de RAZBAM : le Tarawa sera le même pour tout le monde, pour les possesseurs du Harrier, et pour les autres aussi.  ::):  Je préfère ça.

----------


## yuushiro

Petite question à tous les canards volant sur Mirage 2000C avec un Warthog, l'un d'entre vous pourrait partager le mapping de son joystick ?
Merci

----------


## plon

Merci Flappie pour ta réponse, je vole aussi sur mirage et je suis en train de bosser le harrier...  (y'a encore du taf !)
De ce que j'ai pu comprendre vous avez une espèce de grosse campagne en cours... Vous faites aussi des vols plus soft ? Ouvert aux débutants ?

----------


## Flappie

La grosse campagne s'est terminée à la fin juin. En ce moment, on joue à la cool. Nous sommes ouverts aux débutants, et en plus on ne mord pas.  ::): 

N'hésite pas à t'inscrire à la mission de lundi prochain. On commence nos soirées à 21h. On te passera les coordonnées de notre Teamspeak.

----------


## Tugais

> Petite question à tous les canards volant sur Mirage 2000C avec un Warthog, l'un d'entre vous pourrait partager le mapping de son joystick ?
> Merci


Je viens de m'y mettre et j'ai emprunté l'attribution des fonctions sur le Warthog indiqué dans le Chuck's Guide consacré au Mirage.

En somme il s'est rapproché de ce qui se fait sur le HOTAS du véritable 2000 pour l'appliquer au Warthog ; il reste donc un paquet de touches libres sur le stick et le throttle - pour ma part je n'ajoute rien afin de conserver la même charge de travail qu'un pilote "limité" par son HOTAS et qui est obligé ainsi d'aller travailler dans son 'pit.

----------


## plon

> La grosse campagne s'est terminée à la fin juin. En ce moment, on joue à la cool. Nous sommes ouverts aux débutants, et en plus on ne mord pas. 
> 
> N'hésite pas à t'inscrire à la mission de lundi prochain. On commence nos soirées à 21h. On te passera les coordonnées de notre Teamspeak.


Cool ! Comment on s'inscrit ? Besoin de quelque chose d'autre que TS ?
Ah oui, vous volez sur la stable ou la beta ? (parce que connexion de merde et ssd un peu petit pour faire cohabiter les deux versions...)

----------


## yuushiro

> Je viens de m'y mettre et j'ai emprunté l'attribution des fonctions sur le Warthog indiqué dans le Chuck's Guide consacré au Mirage.
> 
> En somme il s'est rapproché de ce qui se fait sur le HOTAS du véritable 2000 pour l'appliquer au Warthog ; il reste donc un paquet de touches libres sur le stick et le throttle - pour ma part je n'ajoute rien afin de conserver la même charge de travail qu'un pilote "limité" par son HOTAS et qui est obligé ainsi d'aller travailler dans son 'pit.


Merci Tugais.
Bêtement j'avais plus en tête les guides de Chuck.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Un copierr-coller de ce que je viens de mettre dans le topic "civil" si ça vous intéresse de voir les avions du défilé ce matin:




> 10H35 : LE DÉFILÉ AÉRIEN
> A 10h35, les yeux se lèveront vers le ciel pour admirer le traditionnel défilé aérien. Au total, 64 avions seront mis à contribution dont les neuf Alphajet de la Patrouille de France avec à leur bord trois blessés des armées françaises. Un avion ravitailleur A330 MRTT, nouveau venu dans la flotte de l'armée de l'Air, participera également au défilé. Une quinzaine de A330 MRTT doivent remplacer progressivement les C135.
> 
> 30 hélicopètres des armées, de la gendarmerie traverseront aussi le ciel de Paris.


Source: https://www.cnews.fr/france/2018-07-...etaille-759605

----------


## Empnicolas

> Petite question à tous les canards volant sur Mirage 2000C avec un Warthog, l'un d'entre vous pourrait partager le mapping de son joystick ?
> Merci





Donc pour le moment lundi il y a Flappie en harrier, Kilouthyg en F-18C, plon en mirage 2000C, moi en Harrier/F-18C, possiblement Agar de mémoire (donc F-18/harrier, A-10C)

D'ailleurs, tu sais faire quoi plon en mirage 2000C? (histoire d'adapter la mission) ?


Sinon bonne nouvelle pour FC4/MAC, ca va faire une bonne base pour les nouveaux joueurs arrivant sur DCS et voulant un package leur permettant de tout tester (AA, air-sol, porte avion, chasseur et chasseur bombardier plus rustique)

----------


## plon

Je suis globalement pas très efficace  ::): 
Nav ça va, A/A ça va, en bombardement je suis pas top (pour pas dire nul). (CCIP, je veux bien tenter)
Ravitaillement en vol, si j'ai 2h devant moi, ça peut le faire, sinon non.
Je sais pas si je vais avoir le temps de bosser le A/G, je suis pas là dans le week-end.
Je veux bien servir d’appât si besoin aussi  :;):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je suis globalement pas très efficace 
> Nav ça va, A/A ça va, en bombardement je suis pas top (pour pas dire nul). (CCIP, je veux bien tenter)
> Ravitaillement en vol, si j'ai 2h devant moi, ça peut le faire, sinon non.
> Je sais pas si je vais avoir le temps de bosser le A/G, je suis pas là dans le week-end.
> Je veux bien servir d’appât si besoin aussi


ok, tu vas voir le air sol est très facile, au pire je viendrai avec toi en mirage

----------


## plon

> ok, tu vas voir le air sol est très facile, au pire je viendrai avec toi en mirage


Super, merci !
J'ai eu fait du air sol mais ça fait un moment que j'ai pas touché la bête... Si je peux je ferais une session d’entraînement avant. Le seul truc que j'ai pas bossé c'est les missiles à visée laser.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dites, vous avez des infos sur le prochain jeu d eagles dynamics Modern Air Combat et plus spécialement sur le pilotage en vr ? Est qu on pourra piloter avec les Wands / Occulus Touch ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Dites, vous avez des infos sur le prochain jeu d eagles dynamics Modern Air Combat et plus spécialement sur le pilotage en vr ? Est qu on pourra piloter avec les Wands / Occulus Touch ?


Non mais t'attend pas à un truc différent de ce que l'on à actuellement (pour moi MAC sera un Flaming Cliff 4 ni plus ni moins) et vu que les cokpit ne seront pas cliquable les trucs qui reproduisent tes mains dans le cockpit ne servent/serviront à rien

----------


## Flappie

> Cool ! Comment on s'inscrit ? Besoin de quelque chose d'autre que TS ?
> Ah oui, vous volez sur la stable ou la beta ? (parce que connexion de merde et ssd un peu petit pour faire cohabiter les deux versions...)


On s'inscrit ici même.  ::): 

En ce moment, on vole sur la stable.





> Un copierr-coller de ce que je viens de mettre dans le topic "civil" si ça vous intéresse de voir les avions du défilé ce matin:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.cnews.fr/france/2018-07-...etaille-759605


Merci, je vais chercher les 4 appareils que j'ai vu voler en formation au-dessus de la Beauce ce matin. On aurait dit des vieux C-47... 




> Non mais t'attend pas à un truc différent de ce que l'on à actuellement (pour moi MAC sera un Flaming Cliff 4 ni plus ni moins) et vu que les cokpit ne seront pas cliquable les trucs qui reproduisent tes mains dans le cockpit ne servent/serviront à rien


+1

Pour lundi, il y aura peut-être Warpig, partizan et Vaught (en M2000, donc).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Non mais t'attend pas à un truc différent de ce que l'on à actuellement (pour moi MAC sera un Flaming Cliff 4 ni plus ni moins) et vu que les cokpit ne seront pas cliquable les trucs qui reproduisent tes mains dans le cockpit ne servent/serviront à rien


Arf  ::sad::  c'est vraiment dommage. Du coup, il a quoi de plus par rapport aux autres titres d'ED ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Arf  c'est vraiment dommage. Du coup, il a quoi de plus par rapport aux autres titres d'ED ?


Rien, c'est juste flaming cliff 4 nommé MAC (MAC = flamming cliff 3 + F-5-3+ Mig-21bis+ L-39 + F-86+ Mig-15) avec tous les appareils repris des modèles hardcore et passé en ergonomie flaming cliff (cockpit non clicable et ergonomie proche pour tout les avion au clavier)

----------


## Olis

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...7h46rh0vk.html

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Avec une petite vidéo

----------


## Loloborgo

Pas plus emballer que ça par l'annonce de _"MAC"_ par les gars d'ED.. Je suis plutôt bon public en général et rarement prompt à la critique, mais à ce genre d'annonce ce n'est pas ce qui va améliorer les rapports d'Eagle Dynamics avec sa communauté..

Je trouve de plus la communication assez bancale sur leur nouveau produit, notamment sur la page pointée par le lien d'Olis, on peut lire cela :

- Key Features of MAC:- Shallow learning curve with consistent key controls between aircraft, and *easy to fly with just a keyboard*.- *Professional level flight models*, but with option for forgiving flight dynamics.
C'est illogique de mon point de vue..

Pourquoi ne pas proposer ce produit comme une entité à part, et quel interêt de l'accoler à l'écosystème DCS ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Pas plus emballer que ça par l'annonce de _"MAC"_ par les gars d'ED.. Je suis plutôt bon public en général et rarement prompt à la critique, mais à ce genre d'annonce ce n'est pas ce qui va améliorer les rapports d'Eagle Dynamics avec sa communauté..
> 
> Je trouve de plus la communication assez bancale sur leur nouveau produit, notamment sur la page pointée par le lien d'Olis, on peut lire cela :
> 
> - Key Features of MAC:- Shallow learning curve with consistent key controls between aircraft, and *easy to fly with just a keyboard*.- *Professional level flight models*, but with option for forgiving flight dynamics.
> C'est illogique de mon point de vue..
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas proposer ce produit comme une entité à part, et quel interêt de l'accoler à l'écosystème DCS ?


Moi j'avais compris que ce serait une entité à part justement, ce qui permet aussi de prendre des petits morceaux de cartes existantes déjà sur DCS plus facilement.

----------


## Jokletox

L'annonce me fait plaisir, ça permettra d'avoir pas mal d'avions pour varier un peu les plaisir (j'ai pas de chasseur pure en module "hardcore" par exemple) pour pas cher. Si les modèles de vol sont assez cohérents et les systèmes d'armes ainsi que les senseurs crédibles je prends  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Pas plus emballer que ça par l'annonce de _"MAC"_ par les gars d'ED.. Je suis plutôt bon public en général et rarement prompt à la critique, mais à ce genre d'annonce ce n'est pas ce qui va améliorer les rapports d'Eagle Dynamics avec sa communauté..
> 
> Je trouve de plus la communication assez bancale sur leur nouveau produit, notamment sur la page pointée par le lien d'Olis, on peut lire cela :
> 
> - Key Features of MAC:- Shallow learning curve with consistent key controls between aircraft, and *easy to fly with just a keyboard*.- *Professional level flight models*, but with option for forgiving flight dynamics.
> C'est illogique de mon point de vue..
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas proposer ce produit comme une entité à part, et quel interêt de l'accoler à l'écosystème DCS ?



Il faut voir MAC comme un produit pour débuter sur DCS: je viens d'installer DCS qui est gratuit, j'ai un peu testé le Su-25T qui est pas mal mais je veux tester un peu tout (chasse: F-15C, Su-27, Su-33, Air-Sol: A-10A, Su-25 (Su-25T), avion un peu plus rustique de la génération précédante: F-5-3 et Mig-21bis, faire du Dogfigt comme en corée: F-86 et Mig-15, Faire du porte avion: Su-33, avoir un traîner et faire de la voltige: L-39) sans devoir lire un manuel de 500 pages et avec une "configuration" proche au niveau des touches.
De toute façon ED a bien signaler qu'on (les joueurs avec des modules hardcore) n'était pas la cible de ce produit (et personnellement mon 1er achat sur DCS était le FC3 car c'est un pot-pourri d'avion "facile" à prendre en mains).

Et je rappel qu'actuellement les seuls chasseurs cliquable sont le Mirage 2000C et le F-18 et qu'avant le F-18, le seul avion utilisable sur porte avion était uniquement le Su-33 de FC3. Je ne vois pas pourquoi il devrai faire un jeu à part pour MAC car il rajoute 5 pauvres avions rustiques à FC3.




> L'annonce me fait plaisir, ça permettra d'avoir pas mal d'avions pour varier un peu les plaisir (j'ai pas de chasseur pure en module "hardcore" par exemple) pour pas cher. Si les modèles de vol sont assez cohérents et les systèmes d'armes ainsi que les senseurs crédibles je prends


Ces avions seront effectivement simplifiés mais c'est dans leurs utilisations/configurations des touches mais leur niveau de modèle de vol est identique à celui des autres avions comme l'A-10C, Mirage, F-18,.... (ne pas confondre simplification de l'avionique = plus facile à utiliser car tous ce fait au clavier) et modèle de vol)

----------


## Tugais

Je la trouve plutôt sympa cette annonce, ce sera encore plus facile de tendre une perche à des personnes qui aimeraient se lancer sans pour autant vouloir/pouvoir consacrer plusieurs dizaines d'heures avant de pouvoir faire quelque chose d'utile en jeu.

Par exemple, je n'ai plus le temps d'apprendre à voler sur de nouveaux appareils et le MiG-21bis m'a toujours fait de l'oeil. Et bien grâce à M.A.C je pourrais certainement prendre l'appareil en main en l'espace d'une petite heure ou deux et tester l'appareil - il conserve ses caractéristiques de vol PFM, du tout bon pour moi de ce côté-là donc.

Après c'est clair comme l'a dit Empnicolas que nous ne sommes pas la cible de ce nouveau volet de la série. Et puis ce n'est pas comme si il n'y avait pas de quoi faire côté haute fidélité ; sans compter ce qui arrive dans les mois et années à venir : F-14, MiG-23, F-16, Cobra, etc. ...

----------


## Jokletox

"Simplification de l'avionique", quand je vois le système radar du Su 27 je suis pas sûr ^^ J'ai tjs pas tout compris avec tous ces modes différents...

----------


## Olis

Pourtant le radar du su-27 est relativement facile à prendre en main:
1 mode Beyond visual
3 modes dogfight
2 modes canons
De souvenir, les missions d'entrainement  (fc3) se font toutes en +-2 h, je les ai refaites dimanche dernier

----------


## Empnicolas

Briefing de la mission de lundi:



> Les iraniens ont débarqué sur la cote est d'Oman.
> Pour le moment le débarquement est léger sans énormément  d'anti-air longue portée mais la présence possible d'avion.
> 
> Une tête de pont a été étable dans le secteur de Muzeira et sert également de centre de ravitaillement avancé
> 
> NOTE: Si vous prenez des Mirages 2000C A-A ou des F-18C A-A, vous augmentez le pouvoir de CAP des Iraniens. Dans ce cas au moins 2 CAP coté bleu son conseillé.
> 
> Votre 1er objectif est d'intercepter deux convois venant de partir du port de Sohar et se dirigeant dans les terres (WP1-3)(suit initialement une route cotière)
> 
> ...

----------


## Landy0451

Bonjour,

Je croyais avoir lu dans CPC que le DLC Battle of Kuban de Sturmovik serait stand-alone.

Il a l'air d'être disponible et ce n'est pas le cas : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...ttle_of_Kuban/

J'ai confondu avec un autre jeu ? Les paysages enneigés de Battle of Stalingrad ne me tentent pas trop mais j'aimerais jouer à un jeu d'avions historiques moderne  ::(:

----------


## Empnicolas

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je croyais avoir lu dans CPC que le DLC Battle of Kuban de Sturmovik serait stand-alone.
> 
> Il a l'air d'être disponible et ce n'est pas le cas : https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...ttle_of_Kuban/
> 
> J'ai confondu avec un autre jeu ? Les paysages enneigés de Battle of Stalingrad ne me tentent pas trop mais j'aimerais jouer à un jeu d'avions historique moderne


Si il s'agit bien d'un stand alone (en tous cas sur le site officiel): https://il2sturmovik.com/store/battle-of-kuban/
Après je ne sais pas comment cela fonctionne sur steam mais tu peux avoir une partie acheté sur steam et une autre sur le site officiel (j'ai Stalingrad et Moscou sur steam, pris lors de grosse solde et Kuban sur le store officiel). De toute façon quand tu télécharges Battle of X, tu télécharges les 3 "jeux" (moscou, stalingrad et kuban) et c'est la connexion à ton compte chez l'éditeur qui te dis ce à quoi tu as accès ou non (en multi tu a accès à toute les cartes tant qu'il y a un appareil que tu peux pilote dans la mission).

----------


## Landy0451

> Si il s'agit bien d'un stand alone (en tous cas sur le site officiel): https://il2sturmovik.com/store/battle-of-kuban/
> Après je ne sais pas comment cela fonctionne sur steam mais tu peux avoir une partie acheté sur steam et une autre sur le site officiel (j'ai Stalingrad et Moscou sur steam, pris lors de grosse solde et Kuban sur le store officiel). De toute façon quand tu télécharges Battle of X, tu télécharges les 3 "jeux" (moscou, stalingrad et kuban) et c'est la connexion à ton compte chez l'éditeur qui te dis ce à quoi tu as accès ou non (en multi tu a accès à toute les cartes tant qu'il y a un appareil que tu peux pilote dans la mission).


https://il2sturmovik.com/store/battle-of-kuban/

Je viens de voir sur le site :

"Note: On Steam, customers must first purchase Battle of Stalingrad if they wish to purchase Battle of Kuban." C'est con  ::|:

----------


## Bacab

Je suis de retour du RIAT 2018 et j'ai fais un premier tri des photos que j'ai prises la bas :
https://www.flickr.com/gp/165784257@N06/Bm97V0

----------


## Flappie

> Je suis de retour du RIAT 2018 et j'ai fais un premier tri des photos que j'ai prises la bas :
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/165784257@N06/Bm97V0


Merci pour ces très jolies photos !  ::): 
Le panneau de contrôle appartient au Rapier, je suppose ? C'est amusant tous ces switchs répartis en cercle ! Je me demande comment se contrôlait ce bidule...

----------


## yuushiro

> Je suis de retour du RIAT 2018 et j'ai fais un premier tri des photos que j'ai prises la bas :
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/165784257@N06/Bm97V0


Magnifique.  :;): 
C'est vraiment sympa toute cette panoplie d'avions.

Pour les hélicos, y'a bien un NH-90 et un Agusta EH-101 c'est ça ?
L'apache a vraiment un look d'enfer. C'est dommage qu'il lui manque le radar au dessus de la tête du rotor.

Bon faut vraiment qu'on se mette à faire des modules à voilures tournantes  :B):

----------


## Flappie

> Bon faut vraiment qu'on se mette à faire des modules à voilures tournantes


Parle pour toi ! Y'avait des Huey, des Hip et des Kamov dispos dans ma dernière campagne.  ::): 

A noter que Wags a annoncé que les Mi-24 Hind et AH-1 Cobra devraient arriver avant le F4-E (ainsi que le Yak 52 et le F-16). Tu vas pouvoir t'en donner à coeur joie dans un temps... indéterminé.  ::P:  Certainement pas avant 2019 en tout cas.

----------


## Bacab

@Flappie
Aucune idée pour le panneau de contrôle : lorsque je suis passé il n'y avait personne pour répondre à mes questions. Mais il a cet aspect de vieil électronique qui me plaît beaucoup.

@yuushiro : 
Oui si je ne dis pas de bétise (les tondeuses c'est pas ma tasse de thé) voici l'Augusta Westland EH-101 
IMG_0117 by Bacab110, sur Flickr
et le NH-90
IMG_0115 by Bacab110, sur Flickr

----------


## Flappie

Ils se ressemblent tant qu'au premier abord, j'avais cru voir deux NH-90. Je trouve le look de ce dernier un poil plus badass. Mais c'est peut-être par chauvinisme...  ::siffle::

----------


## yuushiro

> Ils se ressemblent tant qu'au premier abord, j'avais cru voir deux NH-90. Je trouve le look de ce dernier un poil plus badass. Mais c'est peut-être par chauvinisme...


Pareil, j'ai quand même une préférence pour le NH-90, certainement ses arêtes qui lui donne un aspect plus agressif je pense.

----------


## partizan

Présent ce soir Nico

----------


## plon

Je viens de voir que vous voliez sur la stable... je n'ai que l'open beta sur ma machine installée.
Par contre l'open beta et la stable sont les mêmes versions en ce moment... vous pensez que ça va marcher, que je pourrais vous rejoindre ? (version stable & OB : 2.5.2.19273.411)

Sinon je pense que c'est faisable de transformer l'OB en Stable (j'avais fait un truc du genre à l'arrache totale pour le passage de la 1.5 à la 2 et ça avait marché sans trop de problème), je n'aurais pas dans le délai imparti le temps de tout retélécharger, débit de 550 kb/s, je suis en bout de ligne ?


Edit : quelque qui vole sur la stable peut me donner son autoupdate.cfg situé dans le dossier racine du jeu ? Particulièrement ça : "branch": "openbeta"

----------


## partizan

Si meme version c'est bon

----------


## plon

Parfait  :^_^:  merci pour ta réponse !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Malheureusement ça risque d'être compromis pour moi ce soir, empêchement de dernière minute... Je vous tiens au courant, mais a priori considérez que je ne pourrai pas venir. J'espère que ça ne pose pas trop problème au niveau des slots.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Malheureusement ça risque d'être compromis pour moi ce soir, empêchement de dernière minute... Je vous tiens au courant, mais a priori considérez que je ne pourrai pas venir. J'espère que ça ne pose pas trop problème au niveau des slots.


Non pas de problème car j'ai fait une mission assez générique en fait

----------


## partizan

Sympa la petite mission d'hier, merci Nico. 

Juste assez d'oppo air/air pour ne pas avoir besoin de CAP si pas assez d'humains pendant qu'on fait du A/G. 
J'aimerai voir ce que ça donnera avec 1 patrouille A/A  :;): 

Le coin de carte choisi est super agréable avec ses petits reliefs, j'ai hâte de faire des missions A/G au nord de l'Iran. 
Je crois qu'on a stoppé l'avancée de l'invasion sur Oman  ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'était une très belle mission, qui commençait pour la CAS sur du plat près de la mer (repérage aisé) et finissait dans le relief (repérage un peu moins aisé, du moins pour les premiers arrivés).

Je suis dégoûté de m'être fait abattre au-dessus du WP3 : alors qu'un copain m'a prévenu assez tôt du départ missile, je commence à larguer mes flares : 1, 2... et puis plus rien. J'avais oublié de remonter les taquets chaffs/flares lors de mon ravitaillement.  ::(: 

ED pourrait peut-être proposer un bouton pour tout remettre à niveau...

----------


## plon

Clair, mission sympa, tout comme l'accueil et la disponibilité des autres pilotes !
C'était une première avec les canards pour moi hier soir, ça donne envie ! Merci !

----------


## Flappie

Tu reviens quand tu veux.  :;):

----------


## plon

Ce soir ? 
ok !
 ::P:

----------


## Jokletox

Question dans l'éditeur : peut-on changer via une condition le changement de pays d'une unité ? Je voudrais qu'une fois une base capturée les unités au parking change de camp pour celui de l’assaillant. Et pour compliqué les choses, un simple activer/désactiver ne suffira pas car il faut que les joueurs puissent contrôler uniquement les unités non détruite lors de l'attaque. Je sais pas si c'est faisable avec l'éditeur de DCS... En gros 4 SU27 au parking, les USA en détruisent 2 lors de l'attaque et donc lors de la prise de la base les 2 avions restant passent bleu.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Question dans l'éditeur : peut-on changer via une condition le changement de pays d'une unité ? Je voudrais qu'une fois une base capturée les unités au parking change de camp pour celui de l’assaillant. Et pour compliqué les choses, un simple activer/désactiver ne suffira pas car il faut que les joueurs puissent contrôler uniquement les unités non détruite lors de l'attaque. Je sais pas si c'est faisable avec l'éditeur de DCS... En gros 4 SU27 au parking, les USA en détruisent 2 lors de l'attaque et donc lors de la prise de la base les 2 avions restant passent bleu.


Non mais tu peux faire un groupe différent par Su-27:
Event une fois: Condition: Unité en vie (Su-27 russe#001), Groupe en partie dans la zone (X)(zone Y) (ou tous autre truc qui sera ta capture de base) -> Effet: Désactiver (Su-27 russe#001), Activer unité Su-27 améircain #001)
Par contre tu ne peux pas faire changer de camp l'aéroport (ou alors via script mais je n'en connais pas, surement à rechercher sur le web).
Par contre il faut que chaque avion soit dans un groupe de 1 et tu dois faire un event par avion (enfin unité)

----------


## Flappie

Pour que l'aéroport change de camp, il suffit que des unités au sol amies se trouvent sur la base ennemie et qu'il n'y ait plus d'unités ennemies. Je l'ai déjà fait par le passé. Donc tu désactives les troupes ennemies restantes, puis tu actives un groupe ami au centre de la base. En moins d'une minute, la base passera amie.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Sympa la petite mission d'hier, merci Nico. 
> 
> Juste assez d'oppo air/air pour ne pas avoir besoin de CAP si pas assez d'humains pendant qu'on fait du A/G. 
> J'aimerai voir ce que ça donnera avec 1 patrouille A/A 
> 
> Le coin de carte choisi est super agréable avec ses petits reliefs, j'ai hâte de faire des missions A/G au nord de l'Iran. 
> Je crois qu'on a stoppé l'avancée de l'invasion sur Oman





> Oui, c'était une très belle mission, qui commençait pour la CAS sur du plat près de la mer (repérage aisé) et finissait dans le relief (repérage un peu moins aisé, du moins pour les premiers arrivés).
> 
> Je suis dégoûté de m'être fait abattre au-dessus du WP3 : alors qu'un copain m'a prévenu assez tôt du départ missile, je commence à larguer mes flares : 1, 2... et puis plus rien. J'avais oublié de remonter les taquets chaffs/flares lors de mon ravitaillement. 
> 
> ED pourrait peut-être proposer un bouton pour tout remettre à niveau...





> Clair, mission sympa, tout comme l'accueil et la disponibilité des autres pilotes !
> C'était une première avec les canards pour moi hier soir, ça donne envie ! Merci !


Merci pour vos retour et effectivement la mission serai à tester avec de la CAP de notre coté.

Voici la première video de la mission de lundi:

----------


## Jokletox

> Non mais tu peux faire un groupe différent par Su-27:
> Event une fois: Condition: Unité en vie (Su-27 russe#001), Groupe en partie dans la zone (X)(zone Y) (ou tous autre truc qui sera ta capture de base) -> Effet: Désactiver (Su-27 russe#001), Activer unité Su-27 améircain #001)
> Par contre tu ne peux pas faire changer de camp l'aéroport (ou alors via script mais je n'en connais pas, surement à rechercher sur le web).
> Par contre il faut que chaque avion soit dans un groupe de 1 et tu dois faire un event par avion (enfin unité)


Ha oui pas con, va falloir que je teste ça ! Merci  ::): 




> Pour que l'aéroport change de camp, il suffit que des unités au sol amies se trouvent sur la base ennemie et qu'il n'y ait plus d'unités ennemies. Je l'ai déjà fait par le passé. Donc tu désactives les troupes ennemies restantes, puis tu actives un groupe ami au centre de la base. En moins d'une minute, la base passera amie.


Ça j'avais trouvé, en effet suffit d'avoir des véhicule bleu qui franchissent le périmètre de la base et c'est capturé.

----------


## Empnicolas

Gros patch sur l'open beta avec 11Go et notamment l'extension d'Hormuz au nord: https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...4&postcount=18

Du coup j'ai une question: Sur quelle version préférez-vous voler: stable ou open beta ? (si je fais une mission ce week-end pour lundi, j'aimerai bien savoir sur quelle version travailler (personnellement j'ai les deux sur SSD  ::siffle:: ))

----------


## plon

Définitivement open beta pour moi (j'ai pas la place de faire cohabiter les deux sur mon - petit - SSD).

----------


## Flappie

Personnellement, tant que je suis prévenu avec un ou deux jours d'avance, peu m'importe.

----------


## Flappie

Achtung, la dernière màj de l'open beta (2.5.2.19641) produit apparemment de nombreux crashes.

----------


## Chaussette

Pas eu de soucis chez moi, mais je suis sur une version quasiment vierge (j'attends encore quelques composants pour ma tour avant d'activer tout le bazar), juste quelques mapping simples. Pas de crash, pas de perte de la config du F18.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Et du coups pas de vol ce soir ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Et du coups pas de vol ce soir ?


A priori non.
Je suis en train de regarder l'extension d'Hormuz et c'est vraiment pas mal en taille: 240nm entre Kerman Airport (nouvel aéroport au Nord Est) et Kasab (aéroport au nord de la pointe au Sud) et 280nm entre Shiraz Int. Airport (aéroport au Nord ouest de la nouvelle zone) et Kasab (et 230nm entre les deux nouveaux aéroports).
Finalement je vois sort la carte, ca sera plus simple


(Je suis en dézoom Max donc on ne voit pas le sud de la map complètement)


Edit: je viens de comparez l'echelle du nouvelle hormuz avec le caucase et je suis sur le cul ! (oui je vous confirme bien que les 2 maps sont à la même échelle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## Sigps220

La carte du Golf est une très bonne surprise, les paysages y sont variés entre les zones côtières, le désert et les montagnes du Nord. Je ne m'attendais pas à cette première extension aussi rapidement. 

Si on voulait faire une comparaison vraiment rigoureuse, la carte est pour l'instant un "couloir" Nord-Sud, les parties à l'Est et à l'Ouest ne sont pas détaillées. Du coup, il faudrait tourner la map Caucase de 90°. Mais la carte est déjà bien large et ils ont déjà prévues de l'étendre au Sud-Est sur le Quatar.

----------


## Tugais

Ah ? J'avais compris au contraire que la carte resterait sur ces nouvelles mensurations en raison des limitations matérielles actuelles. Nine Line a annoncé la semaine dernière qu'un travail de peuplement allait être effectué sur une partie de la nouvelle extension d'Ormuz.

Pour ma part, le contrat est presque rempli, il ne manque que quelques points de départ depuis l'Irak et le Koweit et nous aurons un théâtre vraiment intéressant avec des missions longues durées qui demanderont une organisation aux petits oignons et la présence obligatoire de tankers dans un package \o/

----------


## Flappie

Heatblur a mis son class Forrestal à l'eau !  ::):  Comme vous le voyez, il est encore tout nu, comme le Chromecat qui va avec.


EDIT: je viens de tomber sur cette vidéo 360° de membres de Black Shark Den (des fanas des modules hélicos de DCS) en passagers dans un Huey. La vidéo est super classe, on voit tout ce que font les pilotes !!

----------


## Flappie

Le module GPS "NS430" de DCS, jusqu'ici bizarrement cantonné au Mi-8, va être déployé sur presque tous les modules :




> NS430 Navigation System added in Flat mode to all DCS aircraft (excluding A-10C, F/A-18C and Ka-50)
> NS430 Navigation System integrated into L-39 3D cockpit


Par contre, il est intégré "physiquement" au cockpit des seuls Mi-8 et L-39 pour le moment.

----------


## SergeyevK

I-16 et Yak-52...

----------


## partizan

@Flappie
vises un peu la tailles des alvéoles dont je te parlais hier sur l'aéroport de Kerman...

----------


## Flappie

Pfiou, en effet, on va pouvoir faire des escadrilles d'A380 !  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> I-16 et Yak-52...


Bien vu ! Le mod I-16 est donc en train de se professionnaliser, c'est chouette !

----------


## Chaussette

Bon, les petits poulets, je vous fait un retour sur l'upgrade de ma config, vis à vis de DCS, si ça peut aider certains d'entre-vous à faire des choix.

J'ai pu faire mes tests au boulot pour voir la différence entre 2560x1440 et le 3840x2160. La première résolution est parfaitement adaptée pour des écrans entre 27" et 32". La seconde résolution est parfaite sur du 32". Par contre, je pense que prendre un écran 4K 27", c'est du gâchis et ce n'est pas utilisable en résolution native, il faut utiliser le scaling de Windows qui n'est pas bien au point pour l'instant.

La différence est énorme en qualité d'affichage. Passer du 1920x1080 au 2560x1440 n'apporte pas grand chose. Par contre, la différence entre ces deux résolutions et le 3840x2160 est vraiment hallucinante. Dans DCS, tous les instruments sont parfaitement lisibles, il n'y a pas besoin de zoomer, c'est vraiment le pied.

Au niveau des perfs, j'avais un peu peur car ça fait un sacré paquet de pixels, et les benchs sur internet montrent que la 1080 TI oscille entre 55 et 75 FPS. Du coup, pas trop le choix, j'ai pris ce GPU (...) mais avec l'idée de désactiver l'antialiasing pour gagner en perfs par rapport aux benchs que l'on voit sur le net. La solution marche très bien, DCS tout à fond tourne autour de 90 FPS de moyenne et ça ne descend pas en dessous de 80 pour le mini. Même constat pour les autres jeux. Pour le confort visuel, je trouve que l'AA reste facultatif dans cette résolution pour cette taille de dalle. Néanmoins, j'ai quand même activé le FXAA avec le panneau nVidia (et surtout pas le SMAA de DCS), et je n'ai pas constaté de différences sur les FPS avec un gain de qualité visuelle correct. Chose amusante, comme il y a beaucoup de pixels, l'effet de flou sur le texte du FXAA n'est plus présent (!), donc je laisse comme ça finalement !

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour ton retour.

C'est bien ce que je craignais : je crois que mon PC actuel (vieil i5) empêche ma 1080Ti de donner toute sa (dé)mesure, car je vole à 75 FPS en 1920x1200 (quasi aucun gain de FPS par rapport à ma 980). J'aurais aussi bien fait de garder l'ancienne. L'un de vous sait-il comment identifier avec certitude ce qui freine les perfs ?

Sinon, je viens de lire la newsletter ED, et je vois qu'ils vendent un module GPS  "NG430" par cockpit ! Ainsi, un client qui possède déjà le biniou à bord du Mi-8 doit repasser à la caisse pour équiper son L-39. Du grand délire.

----------


## Flappie

Encore une grosse update d'Heatblur au sujet du F-14. Cette fois, les pannes moteur du F-14B : https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...31&postcount=1

----------


## DHP

> [...]
> 
> *Le serveur dédié pour DCS arrive "cet automne"*.


Je suis surpris que cette partie de la news n'est pas fait plus de bruit.

*Quote officiel :* 



> DCS World Dedicated Server Update
> With the launch of 2.5 earlier this year, we have been working diligently on an item we've been wanting to bring to DCS World for quite a long time: a dedicated server. It however was not until the launch of DCS World 2.5 was this possible, and hence the length of time this has taken.
> 
> 
> As a dedicated server, the software will not require any graphics rendering, so no dedicated graphics card will be required and there is no audio requirement. This all greatly reduced server load overhead.
> 
> 
> There will be a new web GUI to control the server. Operation of the dedicated server through the web GUI will operate much as the existing online server does now, but allow you to make changes remotely.
> 
> ...


https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...ion_id=5050627

----------


## Olis

Flappie:

Tu as 2 options de base (il y a surement aussi des programmes à installer):
- soit le Task Manager, onglet Perfomance et graph CPU mais c'est l'utilisation globale du CPU
- soit pour plus de finesse: Panel Control, System and Security, Administrative Tools et tu choisis Resource Monitor, ça va t'ouvrir une fenêtre avec plusieurs zones (CPU, Disk, Network et Memory), tu lances DCS, le process va apparaitre dans la partie CPU, tu coches la case à cocher et dans le graph tu auras une ligne d'une couleur différente qui va apparaitre, c'est l'utilisation CPU de DCS, par contre tu n'auras que les 60 dernière secondes. si DCS est proche des 100% CPU c'est ton CPU qui freine.

Pour info j'ai un i7 8700 avec une 1060 6GB et 16Gb de ram est tout est fluide en 2560*1080 avec tout en high sauf les ombres en medium, les 4 curseurs à droite à fond et anisotropic filter en 4x, le MSA, Motion blur, depth of field et ssaa en off sur DCS.
Dans le panneau de controle Nvidia Anisotropic filtering en 8x (je vais changer celui de DCS, pas bon les 2 en même temps), FXAA, Gamma correction à on, Antialiasing en 2x

Je vais faire qques tests aussi, j'ai vu de nouvelles options mais avec une 1080 c'est clairement ton CPU (tu as bien 16Gb de ram ?)
Bon le motion blur j'aime pas, j'ai remis le depth of field et viré l'anisotropic filtering sur dcs, toujours fluide

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Bon, j’ai mis les pattes sur le (G)NS 430 pour le L-39C, puisque je l’avais déjà pour le Mi-8.
Je l’attendais surtout pour le L-39C, donc  ::wub:: .

Pour des raisons de license/copyrights, le GPS n’est évidemment pas tatoué Garmin…
Si on peut facilement modifier la texture de base, je n’arrive pas à modifier l’écran de démarrage où on devrait voir le logo Garmin. Mes .png ne sont pas reconnus et l’écran reste vide à la place.
J’aurais aussi voulu atténuer leur screen door effect mais je n’ai pas (encore ?) trouvé où c’est défini (peut-être hardcoded). Le screen door effect devrait être quasi invisible sur les blancs (R+G+B ) et plus visible quand une diode R, G, ou B composant un pixel est éteinte.
Bref, l’effet tente de reproduire le rendu du vieux LCD, mais il nuit un peu à a lisibilité faute d’être assez précis (en tout cas en 1080p).




Ce GNS est intégré de façon assez sommaire au niveau 3D puisque son modèle 3D est juste placé dans le cockpit sans optique de visée du L-39C. Il n’y a aucune modification du tableau de bord et il a les fesses qui dépassent à l’arrière…
Pas très élégant, mais l’intégration reste basique.

Le GPS n’est pas visible en vue extérieure non plus car on a toujours l’optique de visée… Un peu dommage. Ça mériterait une meilleure finition.

Question fonctions, je n’ai pas encore eu le temps de tester en profondeur mais je n’arrive pas à sauvegarder mon réglage de type d’unités (métrique/empirique) - gênant, et je n’ai pas non plus réussi à sauvegarder un plan de vol entre deux missions (on peut bien sélectionner et valider d’option d’enregistrement, mais au démarrage d’une nouvelle mission tout est réinitialisé). Reste à parcourir le manuel, c’est peut-être expliqué.
Le reste des fonctions semble tout de même assez fourni. Je n’ai fait que parcourir les pages mais, par ex, on a bien la page de terrain avec différentes résolutions, ce qui devrait permettre de la navigation par mauvais temps et même en vol de nuit, à basse altitude, dans le relief.



Comme référence, j’ai sous X-Plane 11, le GNS 430 basé sur le trainer Garmin (produit Reality XP). Il y aura donc moyen de comparer facilement avec ce que doit donner le GPS réel. Et pour le moment, ce que j’ai vu est très fidèle.

Par contre, il faut absolument utiliser des boutons pour manipuler les doubles rotatifs - c’est une horreur à la souris (et indispensable pour entrer les ICAO).

En tout cas, la navigation en L-39C vient de prendre du grade  :;): 

(le module a dû me coûter dans les 3.70€ en utilisant les points bonus - et comme j’avais la version Mi-8, les pop-ups 2D sont aussi compris dans l’ensemble)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Sinon, je viens de lire la newsletter ED, et je vois qu'ils vendent un module GPS  "NG430" par cockpit ! Ainsi, un client qui possède déjà le biniou à bord du Mi-8 doit repasser à la caisse pour équiper son L-39. Du grand délire.


C'est bien comme cela personne n'utilisera ce truc inutile.

Sinon la suite de la mission de lundi soir:





Sinon du monde sur Hormuz en Open Beta lundi soir ?

----------


## Chaussette

> Flappie:
> 
> Tu as 2 options de base (il y a surement aussi des programmes à installer):
> - soit le Task Manager, onglet Perfomance et graph CPU mais c'est l'utilisation globale du CPU
> - soit pour plus de finesse: Panel Control, System and Security, Administrative Tools et tu choisis Resource Monitor, ça va t'ouvrir une fenêtre avec plusieurs zones (CPU, Disk, Network et Memory), tu lances DCS, le process va apparaitre dans la partie CPU, tu coches la case à cocher et dans le graph tu auras une ligne d'une couleur différente qui va apparaitre, c'est l'utilisation CPU de DCS, par contre tu n'auras que les 60 dernière secondes. si DCS est proche des 100% CPU c'est ton CPU qui freine.
> 
> Pour info j'ai un i7 8700 avec une 1060 6GB et 16Gb de ram est tout est fluide en 2560*1080 avec tout en high sauf les ombres en medium, les 4 curseurs à droite à fond et anisotropic filter en 4x, le MSA, Motion blur, depth of field et ssaa en off sur DCS.
> Dans le panneau de controle Nvidia Anisotropic filtering en 8x (je vais changer celui de DCS, pas bon les 2 en même temps), FXAA, Gamma correction à on, Antialiasing en 2x
> 
> ...


@Flappie : je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Olis.

D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas reçu les composants dans le bon ordre, et j'ai reçu la CG en dernier. Du coup, j'avais remis ma "vieille" 770 avec le i7 8700k en attendant, et j'ai redécouvert DCS, car là ou c'était à peu près potable en 1920 avec la 770 et mon vieux i5 3570k, c'est devenu super fluide jusqu'en 2560 (le 4k n'était pas stable et descendait à 50 fps parfois). Donc j'étais vraiment freiné par le CPU, mais je ne pensais pas autant pour le coup.

Pour identifier les goulots d'étranglements, le task manager aide beaucoup. D'ailleurs, j'ai bloqué ma CG à 60 fps avec RivaTuner, et du coup les utilisations sont à environ 70% pour la CG, et 100% pour 1 core.

Accessoirement, j'ai oublié un truc : j'ai mis un SSD NVMe (Samsung 970), et les temps de chargements dans DCS ont été divisés par 5 (!!). Le lancement du jeu est vraiment plus rapide pour la première fois, et après c'est quasi instantané. Le premier chargement pour voler (terrain + avion) reste long à mon gout mais sans commune mesure avec les SSD SATA. Et une fois ces 2 lancements de faits, les lancements suivants sont ultra rapides !

----------


## Genchou

> j'ai mis un SSD NVMe (Samsung 970), et les temps de chargements dans DCS ont été divisés par 5 (!!)


Comparé à un disque dur ou un SSD ?

Sinon Flappie, attention avec le diagnostic via les courbes d'usage du CPU : même si ton proco est limitant pour DCS, tu n'auras pas nécessairement une utilisation à 100%, particulièrement si tu regardes les stats du package entier et pas pour chaque coeur séparé. DCS n'est pas multithreadé, donc il ne maxera (peut-être) qu'un seul de tes coeurs, sur le package ça se ne traduit pas en usage 100%. Pour l'exemple, je joue avec un vieil i5 3550 et il n'indique pas une charge de 100% avec DCS, alors qu'il est clairement limitant.

DCS tire beaucoup sur les performances monocoeurs du CPU, donc à moins de jouer sur un i7 récent, ça doit être ton point principal d'upgrade. Ensuite avoir une bonne CG (mais à moins de taper dans le 4K je doute de l'intérêt d'une 1080Ti, une 1070 devrait suffire en 1080p, une 1080 si tu veux de l'overkill), beaucoup de RAM et un gros SSD des familles.

----------


## Olis

Je vais refaire un test cpu après manger, mais j'ai eu des beaux pics ce matin sur mon i7

----------


## Bourrinopathe

@Chaussette : merci pour le retour  :;): 
Je suis avec un vieux i7 3770k et je compte justement faire une màj de la machine (d’ici trois-quatre mois) vers du i7 8700k + SSD NVMe. Tes résultats sont encourageants !

----------


## Bacab

Moi je fais des courbes de l'utilisation des différentes ressources avec HWinfo64 : au total DCS pompe au maximum 30 à 40 % du CPU total avec des pics à 70 % max. d'utilisation sur un cœur. J'ai un Core i5 4670k @3.8 GHz. Dans mon cas en 2560*1440 c'est bien ma 970 qui est limitante. J'attends septembre pour éventuellement basculer sur les nouvelles Nvidia.

----------


## Olis

Bon alors en utilisant le resource monitor:
- 2eme mission F5 ACM NTTR avec la base surchargée d'avion: CPU +- 10% avec des pic à 20 ou 30% (voire à 40%), ram 10.5Gb
- Free flight M2000 NTTR: CPU à +- 8%, très peu de pics, ram 12.5Gb

Avec HWinfo64 je suis +- 25% avec des pics à 95%

Petite vidéo de choses qu'on ne verra pas dans dcs  ::ninja:: 



Et les russes ont procédé au premier largage de blindé avec l'équipage à l'intérieur cette semaine

----------


## Chaussette

> Comparé à un disque dur ou un SSD ?
> 
> Sinon Flappie, attention avec le diagnostic via les courbes d'usage du CPU : même si ton proco est limitant pour DCS, tu n'auras pas nécessairement une utilisation à 100%, particulièrement si tu regardes les stats du package entier et pas pour chaque coeur séparé. DCS n'est pas multithreadé, donc il ne maxera (peut-être) qu'un seul de tes coeurs, sur le package ça se ne traduit pas en usage 100%. Pour l'exemple, je joue avec un vieil i5 3550 et il n'indique pas une charge de 100% avec DCS, alors qu'il est clairement limitant.
> 
> DCS tire beaucoup sur les performances monocoeurs du CPU, donc à moins de jouer sur un i7 récent, ça doit être ton point principal d'upgrade. Ensuite avoir une bonne CG (mais à moins de taper dans le 4K je doute de l'intérêt d'une 1080Ti, une 1070 devrait suffire en 1080p, une 1080 si tu veux de l'overkill), beaucoup de RAM et un gros SSD des familles.


Désolé pour le manque de précision : les chargement sont 5 fois plus rapides en comparant un SSD NVMe par rapport à un SSD SATA ! Je n'ose pas imaginer la comparaison avec un HDD...
Attention à bien configurer le NVMe (vitesse PCI Express, génération 2 ou 3 suivant la CM, dans le BIOS, etc). En gros, le SSD doit atteindre les 3200 Mo/s dans les softs de bench lorsqu'il est correctement configuré, pour la lecture de gros fichiers.

Pour l'utilisation du CPU, il faut faire un clique droit dans le graphique CPU et montrer tous les cœurs logiques. Ça permet de voir la charge de travail cœur par cœur. Pour DCS, la fréquence joue énormément. C'est pour ça que j'ai pris le CPU avec un 'K' et la plus grosse fréquence. Il y a le i7 8086 qui est le top du top mais ce l'est même overclocké, et le budget n'était pas illimité... D'ailleurs, le mien monte aussi à 5.2 Ghz assez facilement, mais je vais le délider pour réduire les T°.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Quelqu’un pourrait me rappeler comment je peux récupérer le manuel officiel du 2000 en FR si mon installation DCS est en anglais (j’ai le manuel EN).
Pas que l’EN me dérange mais baguette quoi…

----------


## Flappie

Merci à tous pour vos retours. Je me suis clairement planté en changeant la 980 pour une 1080ti. Tant pis pour mon compte en banque. Je garde mon pc tel quel pour le moment, et je pourrai même revendre ma 1080ti si les prix se remettent à monter...

----------


## Olis

Flappie, la 1080ti est excellente et plus performante que la 980ti, pas besoin d'en changer

http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare...-Ti/3439vs3918

Ca t'a juste permis de voir que tu as un bottleneck ailleurs

J'ai commencé à configurer les différents appareils comme Chuck avec qques adaptations, c'est pas mal, par contre je viens de faire une mission rapide en su-33 pendant une tempête et j'ai eu des artefacts chaque fois que j'étais dans les nuages (des sortes de moustaches sur le nez), bon ça m'a pas empêché de shooter tous les avions de mon camp  ::w00t::  (bon il semblerait que c'est un bug de la 2.5.2 avec les raindrop effect sur le su-33)

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Il est quand même solide le FA-18C... 
Je m'amuse à me poser n'importe où ces temps-ci. Et là j'ai atterri sur une plage à côté d'un immeuble avec juste un dégât sur une aile alors que...j'avais oublié de sortir le train d'atterrissage!  ::rolleyes:: 
Après j'ai voulu sortir le train pour voir si ça remontait l'avion mais l'avion n'a pas aimé et boum (sans doute une collision enfin détectée avec le sol).

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Quelqu’un pourrait me rappeler comment je peux récupérer le manuel officiel du 2000 en FR si mon installation DCS est en anglais (j’ai le manuel EN).
> Pas que l’EN me dérange mais baguette quoi…


/eagle dynamics/DCS World/Mods/Aircraft/M-2000C/Doc  et normalement le manuel en français devrait être présent si ton jeu est bien à jour.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Je connais bien ce chemin mais mon manuel est en EN (une seule version présente dans le dossier \Doc). Un pote a installé DCS en FR et a le manuel en FR (pote pas connecté, sinon j’aurai récup le manuel avec lui).

Je me fais quelques bases en 2000. Ça fonctionne mieux avec un guide à jour : j’avais le vieux guide de Chuck + manuel EN et impossible d’aligner l’INS…
Nouveau guide de Chuck : impec.

Bon je retourne sur un serveur…

Ils ont tout de même bien amélioré l’éclairage. Le crépuscule est magnifique  :Bave:

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

J'ai uploadé le manuel sur google drive:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1AU...aTsmcTiSym5FGC

----------


## Bourrinopathe

::wub::  Merci !

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Merci à tous pour vos retours. Je me suis clairement planté en changeant la 980 pour une 1080ti. Tant pis pour mon compte en banque. Je garde mon pc tel quel pour le moment, et je pourrai même revendre ma 1080ti si les prix se remettent à monter...


Les prix ne remonteront plus, certitude. Achete toi un CPU sur hardware.fr, un i7 et tu l'OC et t'es bon. Vois ptet aussi pour de ram de compete pour etre peinard. OC tout ce petit monde et c'est bon. Si tu as peur que le CPU prennent un coup de chaleur un ptit(façon de parler) NH-D15 et t'es tranquilou.

----------


## Flappie

> Flappie, la 1080ti est excellente et plus performante que la 980ti, pas besoin d'en changer


Je suis au courant, merci !  :^_^:  C'est juste que ça me gonfle de lire dans CPC Hardware qu'un i3 suffit pour faire tourner des jeux tant qu'on a une bonne CG, alors que dans les faits, un "vieil" i5 bloque sévèrement le tuyau.
J'ai dépensé 800 € pour pas grand chose alors que ma vieille 980 gérait encore très bien DCS en MSAA x2.

----------


## Sigps220

> Je suis au courant, merci !  C'est juste que ça me gonfle de lire dans CPC Hardware qu'un i3 suffit pour faire tourner des jeux tant qu'on a une bonne CG, alors que dans les faits, un "vieil" i5 bloque sévèrement le tuyau.
> J'ai dépensé 800 € pour pas grand chose alors que ma vieille 980 gérait encore très bien DCS en MSAA x2.


C'est lié au fait que les simulateurs sont à part et utilisent plus le CPU que les jeux "classiques". Du coup tu peux te retrouver limité par le CPU sur DCS alors que cela ne serait pas le cas sur un FPS classique.

----------


## Kiloutyg

4 coeurs physique c'est un minimum sur Intel pour DCS. Je sais pas quelle gen de proc tu as mais si tu regarde bien, des i7 se trouvent pas chere.   D'ailleurs je capte juste maintenant mais quand je dis hardware.fr je pense a la section achat et vente du forum.

----------


## Genchou

> C'est juste que ça me gonfle de lire dans CPC Hardware qu'un i3 suffit pour faire tourner des jeux tant qu'on a une bonne CG


C'est en partie vrai. Un i3 c'est ptetre un peu juste, mais pour les jeux "lambdas", un i5 ou équivalent est amplement suffisant, pour peu que la CG suive (en général on dira une GTX1060 pour du confort en 1080p, 1070 pour du gros confort voire 1440p, >1080 pour les niveaux supérieurs).

Les simus c'est un cas à part donc techniquement CPC HW dit pas du caca puisqu'ils conseillent des machines de jeux standards.

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour les infos techniques. Je vous propose de revenir au cœur du sujet : les trucs qui volent.  :;):

----------


## Bacab

J'ai légèrement retouché une de mes photos du RIAT 2018 et maintenant on peut même lire de quel appareil il s'agit !
IMG_0535 by Bacab110, sur Flickr

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Très belle série de photos et une faune impressionnante  :;): 

Quelques curiosités intéressantes comme ce SC.7 Skyvan toujours aussi boîte à chaussure (si c’est bien un SC.7), et une livrée de JAS 39 avec une belle déco nordique.
Ça a dû être sympa.
Merci pour le partage  :;): 

----

Au passage : *vous n’auriez pas des missions d’entraînement sympas à partager pour le Mirage ?*

Je ne trouve pas grand chose du côté d’ED.
Les missions de Baltic Dragon sont sympas mais j’aimerais étendre à des petites missions d’entraînement diverses, des simples circuits d’approche, du petit vol en formation avec un leader, pannes imprévues, etc. Du training de base, essentiellement.

Je commence à me familiariser avec le cockpit, j’ai abordé l’INS mais je n’en suis pas à la phase d’armement, et je configure encore mon HOTAS progressivement.

----------


## Bacab

Merci !

----------


## Olis

La campagne de base du M2000 refait passer l'entrainement

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour l’info. Je cherche plutôt de la mission renouvelable pour aiguiser la prise en main.

Il y a un bout de temps, je m’étais fait des missions pour le Su-27, avec procédure, et déclencheurs qui indiquaient les performances, avec évènements sonores etc. C’était très pratique pour optimiser certaines phases de vol ou autres.

----------


## plon

> Merci pour ton retour.
> 
> C'est bien ce que je craignais : je crois que mon PC actuel (vieil i5) empêche ma 1080Ti de donner toute sa (dé)mesure, car je vole à 75 FPS en 1920x1200 (quasi aucun gain de FPS par rapport à ma 980). J'aurais aussi bien fait de garder l'ancienne. L'un de vous sait-il comment identifier avec certitude ce qui freine les perfs ?
> 
> .


Je suis sur un I7 3770k, une gtx 980 et le bottleneck pour moi est clairement la frequence de la ram.... CG et Proc jamais a fond dans DCS. Apres une mise a jour du bios il y a qq temps, je trouvais que ca ramait, un petit check dans les reglages de fréquences de la Ram et je me suis aperçu que c'était revenu à des valeurs inférieures. Je remet aux frequences convenatant à ma DDR3 .... Et gain enorme de perf.... De l'ordre de 30 % quand même....

----------


## Flappie

@plon : je n'ai jamais su comment savoir si ma fréquence RAM est nominale ou non, mais j’essayerai de me pencher là-dessus.





> Sinon du monde sur Hormuz en Open Beta lundi soir ?


Je crois que tout le monde a loupé la fin de ton post.

J'en suis en Open Beta pour lundi soir.  ::):

----------


## Olis

CPU Z ou HWInfo pour connaitre ce que tu as dans ton pc et voir les fréquences de fonctionnement et si c'est cohérent

----------


## Flappie

Wags explique que la Map DCS Persian Gulf ne devrait plus s'étendre, elle sera seulement agrémentée de bases supplémentaires. Une nouvelle carte non annoncée est en chantier... Les paris sont ouverts. Moi je dirais... Corée.

----------


## Chaussette

> Wags explique que la Map DCS Persian Gulf ne devrait plus s'étendre, elle sera seulement agrémentée de bases supplémentaires. Une nouvelle carte non annoncée est en chantier... Les paris sont ouverts. Moi je dirais... Corée.


Rha, ça serait génial si on pouvait avoir un environnement "jungle" !!  ::wub::

----------


## DHP

Vous préféreriez Corée ou Vietnam ?

----------


## Chaussette

Pour moi peu m'importe, c'est plus le rendu du théâtre qui m'intéresse que son côté précis et réaliste. Je n'aime pas spécialement tout ce qui est désert, donc je ne vole pas sur Nevada. Dubaï est plutôt sympa car pas si désertique que ça, mais je ne trouve pas ça génial non plus alors que ceux qui regardent le côté historique et réaliste, c'est effectivement une zone de très fortes tensions.

J'aime beaucoup le Caucase et la Normandie car on peut y cacher des tanks et autres joyeusetés dans des petites clairières. Donc ajouter un théatre type "jungle" avec possibilité d'attaque depuis la mer ou une île, je trouve ça génial !

----------


## Genchou

> Wags explique que la Map DCS Persian Gulf ne devrait plus s'étendre, elle sera seulement agrémentée de bases supplémentaires. Une nouvelle carte non annoncée est en chantier... Les paris sont ouverts. Moi je dirais... Corée.


Moi je mets tout sur l'océan indien.

----------


## Flappie

> Vous préféreriez Corée ou Vietnam ?


Le Vietnam, pour aller avec les modules existants ou futurs qui se _rapprochent_ de ce qui a été employé là-bas à l'époque (Huey, Cobra, F-4, MiG-21, MiG-19...).

Si on l'obtient, je déboucherai le champagne. Mais je préfère ne pas espérer, alors j'attends la Corée.  :;): 




> J'aime beaucoup le Caucase et la Normandie car on peut y cacher des tanks et autres joyeusetés dans des petites clairières. Donc ajouter un théatre type "jungle" avec possibilité d'attaque depuis la mer ou une île, je trouve ça génial !


Pour le Vietnam, ED doit impérativement permettre aux petits navires de circuler sur les rivières, ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui.

----------


## Tugais

J'aimerais bien voir Taiwan.

ED pourrait modéliser toute l'île sans problème. La plupart des modules actuels et à venir y trouveront leur place facilement étant employés par les acteurs régionaux, et, cerise sur le gâteau Deka Ironwork le développeur tiers chinois a déjà livré un module FC3, prépare un module haute fidélité d'un chasseur et développe une tétra chier de modèles 3D de véhicules terrestes, aériens et maritimes de l'APL.

Ce théâtre est à mon sens le plus pertinent au vu du _line up_ actuel et offre en plus tous les types d'opérations modernes. Cela dit, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse le voir un jour, il va falloir que je monte un lobby sur les forums d'ED.

----------


## Sigps220

> Wags explique que la Map DCS Persian Gulf ne devrait plus s'étendre, elle sera seulement agrémentée de bases supplémentaires. Une nouvelle carte non annoncée est en chantier... Les paris sont ouverts. Moi je dirais... Corée.


Tout dépend de ce qui est entendu par ne pas s'étendre, car il y a le Qatar à l'est de la map qui est déjà visible mais pas véritablement modélisé. ED a souvent été surprenant pour les maps en allant dans des coins pas vraiment connu / exploité. Du coup, je pense que Vietnam et Corée sont trop évident, pourquoi par l'Adriatique avec la Serbie, l'Islande (Tempête rouge  :Bave: ) ?

Edit : Taiwan serait aussi une bonne zone.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Taiwan me semble être un peu trop sensible politiquement(la diplomatie de la RPC s’intéresse a ce genre de choses).  Le Vietnam, ça m'a l'air super complexe(techniquement), même en partie, entre la jungle, les montagnes et tout, même si on peut espérer, je doute beaucoup de l'idée et je ne sais pas si les cartes et photo aeriennes US sont en libre distribution. Après si ils ne font que le Nord a la rigueur, c'est ptet moins compliqué.    

La Corée du nord semble être un bon compromis à mon avis. L'ensemble de la péninsule, je sais pas trop.    

L’Océan Indien? Genre le Sri Lanka, les Comores ou les Marquises ? Bof y a pas masse de chances.   

L'Adriatique/ex-yougo semble en effet envisageable, j'ajouterais les pays Baltes et la Mer Baltique a ça.   

Dans les propositions incongrues que toute le monde a soumis j'ajouterais tout ce qui est Cachemire historique (mais pareil que Taiwan, les emmerdes qui vont avec sont cotons mais Deka semble bosser sur le JF-17).    

Conclusions perso: je met 75% sur la Corée du Nord et 25% sur le Nord Vietnam. Et ma raison met 100% sur les Baltes.     

P.S.: Si Taiwan vient de Deka c'est envisageable, de la part d'ED, je parierais pas dessus.     

(Je serais là ce soir aussi!)

----------


## war-p

Les îles du pacifique seraient de bon candidats, à mon humble avis, ça ferait un chouette terrain de jeu pour le f18, et en plus, ça permettrait de continuer un peu sur la WW2.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je crois qu'il avait parlé de l’Afghanistan et de la Syrie il y a quelques temps.

----------


## Flappie

> Je crois qu'il avait parlé de l’Afghanistan et de la Syrie il y a quelques temps.


Il s'agit de cartes développées par des tiers, et elles ont déjà été annoncées officiellement.

----------


## Genchou

> L’Océan Indien? Genre le Sri Lanka, les Comores ou les Marquises ? Bof y a pas masse de chances.


Par océan indien j'entendais une simple étendue d'eau sans rien d'autre.  ::ninja::  En plus ça ferait un clin d'oeil à Top Gun.

----------


## Flappie

Encore une chouette mission hier soir sur Persian Gulf, en AV-8B pour ma part. Merci Nico.

Après avoir mis du temps à spotter le bon train à cibler (il y en avait deux dans le même pâté de maison...), et ayant bravé les Strela, nous rentrons nous poser au sultanat d'Oman pour ravitailler.

Cette fois, j'ai pensé à me ravitailler en contremesures... mais j'ai un peu oublié de refaire le plein de carburant ! Le temps de m'en rendre compte, mes cuves sont quasi vides... demi-tour, j'entame un piqué léger en direction de la piste, et BOUM, je suis abattu par un F-5. Nos pilotes de F/A-18C sont un peu à la peine !

Heureusement (transition de ouf), leur calvaire est bientôt terminé : les AIM-120 et les AIM-9X rejoindront l'arsenal du Hornet en août.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Petite question concernant la mise en lumière.

Je n’avais pas volé depuis des lustres et très peu exploré NTTR et le Caucase avec le PBR et depuis la version 2.5.
Si les teintes et le rendu PBR se sont améliorés (notamment avec un effet de désaturation bien venu), les sources lumineuses au crépuscule et de nuit ont un rendu extrèmement atténué et pauvre (pour rester objectif  :^_^: ). Le plus horrible étant Vegas et des aéroports comme Nellis et McCarran qui disparaissent même à une certaine distance.

J’ai fait quelques exercices avec un pote en Mirage 2000 au crépuscule dans le Caucase et je ne sais pas si c’est un bug ou un défaut persistant du rendu des halos mais les feux de navigation et feux anti-collision sont quasi invisible. Même la flamme de post-combustion est peu visible à une certaine distance.

Pré-2.5, c’était déjà un gros problème et il fallait renifler le pot d’un ailier pour voir ses feux de navigation.

J’ai le réglage gamma par défaut et le modifier ne change pas ce défaut d’équilibre. L’anti-collision devrait au moins se voir à une grande distance.

Mon plus récent moyen de comparaison est le rendu dans X-Plane qui est remarquable malgré quelques défauts.

*Y aurait-il un mod, un réglage ou autre pour rendre les feux de navigation et anti-collision plus visibles ?*

J’ai aussi un gros souci dans le 2000 car je n’arrive pas à baisser la luminosité de la VTH ? Bug ? Ou Razbam a oublié de bosser dessus ?

Je suis un peu surpris que ça soit toujours aussi mauvais. Je cherche quand même si je ne me suis pas loupé quelque part et oublié un réglage, mais j’ai les options par défauts et je ne suis pas le seul à constater le souci.
Las Vegas de nuit (et NTTR en général) est assez abominable. J’espère vraiment qu’ED tente réellement de corriger ce souci mais ça va tellement lentement que j’ai un doute sur la faisabilité  ::sad:: 

----

*TL;DR :* on voit que dalle de nuit, quasiment pas de lumières/feux de navigation - il y a une solution ?

----------


## Flappie

> *TL;DR :* on voit que dalle de nuit, quasiment pas de lumières/feux de navigation - il y a une solution ?


Pour les lumières émises par les avions et le sol, je ne sais pas, mais pour la lumière ambiante, il est chaudement recommandé de choisir une nuit de pleine lune, mais je ne sais pas comment procéder (j'imagine qu'il faut consulter un calendrier lunaire en prenant la longitude 36 comme référence).

Il est vrai que les feux de nav sont fait pour être vus du sol (donc de très loin), alors que dans DCS, on les perd assez rapidement.

Aurais-tu des screenshots à montrer pour constater la gravité de la situation ?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ça semble bien être un souci général alors…

Sur le forum officiel il y a bien pléthore de remarques sur NTTR mais ça fait une éternité que c’est mauvais de ce côté.

Pour la luminosité ambiante ça n’est pas un problème : que l’environnement général (terrain, végétation, bâtiments non-éclairés, etc.) soit perdu dans l’obscurité est parfaitement normal (hors pleine lune) mais ce sont vraiment les sources lumineuses qui sont très peu visibles (éclairage urbain, etc.) - le souci est que ça a une importance si on doit ramener un appareil en s’aidant de repères (axes routiers et autres) en vol à vue, en plus de la radionavigation, etc. Et ça perd aussi toute crédibilité.

Ou alors je vais devoir imaginer des conditions extrêmes avec la population qui s’éclaire à la bougie  :^_^: 
Par contre, pour les feux de navigation des appareils, je vais avoir du mal à trouver une justification…

Si je peux lancer le simu plus tard, je ferai quelques captures.

Enfin, côté simu civile, je postais cette vue de Seattle de nuit, il n’y a pas longtemps :



Un autre exemple :



Le tout est très crédible.

Si je fais la même dans un bled du Caucase ça va être très différent…

----

Je précise quand même que le but n’est pas de comparer avec X-Plane. Je suis juste surpris que les feux de navigation soient si peu visibles (pour les lumières urbaines c’est un peu moins crucial) et j’aimerais trouver une solution (puisque ça semble être un défaut des versions actuelles du système de rendu de EDGE).

----------


## Flappie

Je ne retrouve pas les images, mais sur Persian Gulf, la map DCS la plus récente, ED a fait beaucoup mieux que ce qui existait sur NTTR et le Caucase en ce qui concerne l'éclairage au sol.

J'espère qu'ils amélioreront les éclairages sur leurs deux plus "vieilles" maps, et qu'ils rétabliront l'effet de profondeur du rivage du Caucase, qui a disparu avec la màj 2.5.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

J’espère aussi qu’ils vont retravailler ça, mais ça fait plus de deux ans que je nourris un espoir pour NTTR…

Une fournée rapide prise à Tbilisi, conditions météo par défaut.
Du côté de Tbilisi la vue est orientée au nord-ouest et il y a des agglomérations tout le long du fleuve - on devrait pouvoir distinguer les éclairages, mais la distance d’affichage pour la texture de luminosité (on dirait une lightmap) est très limitée et le système de rendu n’affiche pas de sources de lumières sous forme de halos (c’est aussi sans doute cette lacune qui affecte le rendu des feux de navigation et des pistes/taxiways).






(même le taxiway est quasi-invisible)

Le pauvre Mirage est presque invisible et c’est bien ce que je vois en formation. Si l’ailier ou lead n’est pas en contre-jour, je le perds de vue très rapidement et lutte pour retrouver le visu.

Il faudrait voir s’il n’y a pas moyen de modifier les textures des halos pour les rendre plus visibles mais je pense surtout que c’est le système de rendu et les shaders qui ruinent la visibilité de ces sources de lumière.

Si je ne me trompe pas, EDGE utilise toujours une système de "billboards" en affichant une texture transparente à luminosité fixe qui fait toujours face à la caméra (depuis Lock On ? Flanker 2 ?). Ce qui fait qu’on voit aussi le halo en regardant son bout d’aile depuis le cockpit…
Pas trop nesque gen.
Et j’ai bien l’impression que le rendu PBR rend cette technique dans DCS totalement obsolète. Ce qui me laisse penser, pour le moment, que c’est foutu pour voir les feux de navigation et anti-collision même avec du modding.  ::sad:: 

Ceci dit, si vous avez une solution, je prends.

Vraiment dommage car les tons de couleur au crépuscule sont magnifiques  ::wub:: + ::sad:: 

----

DCS en l’an 10018 :  :^_^: 



----

Mirage 2000C -> la luminosité de la VTH n’est pas réglable.

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour tes images. En effet, y'a encore du boulot.

----------


## Tugais

Pinaise, je viens de cramer deux après-midi pour enfin apprendre à ravitailler le 2000C à l'aide d'un KC - il paraît que c'est bien plus simple depuis un IL-78, m'y collerai demain pour tenter le coup.

Merci beaucoup pour ta mission d'entrainement Flappie, je l'ai bien rossé, 7 heures de vol en deux jours  :Boom:

----------


## Olis

Bourrinopathe,

Je confirme, testé avec un M2000C et un Su-27, vers 01:00. Les ailiers n'allument pas leurs lumières et même avec les navs lights (flash), on ne voit plus rien à 100m, par contre les AF se voient três bien.
C'est moins flagrant avec le Ka-50 vu qu'on est plus près du sol mais ce weekend j'avais refait la mission d'atterrissage de nuit en pleine tempête avec le Su-27 et je n'avais pas trouvé la piste et je me demandais bien pourquoi (en 1.5 c'était nickel), d'ailleurs sur ta 2eme photo on ne voit pas la piste de gauche.
Sinon j'ai viré le flou, c'est juste horrible de nuit

----------


## Bacab

Je confirme que dans DCS, la nuit, on ne voit rien. Je vous présente la principale piste de Kutaisi (je crois) de nuit :

----------


## ze_droopy

La visi des pistes de nuit est un bug connu, ils bossent dessus.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Je confirme que dans DCS, la nuit, on ne voit rien. Je vous présente la principale piste de Kutaisi (je crois) de nuit :



Excellent  :^_^: 

Effectivement c'est un soucis constaté par pas mal de monde, sur le fofo officiel, C6 et maintenant par vous, l'éclairage de nuit déconne à plein tube, j'en regrette presque la boule à facette dans les pits du 2000 et du Harrier!  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Je ne comprends pas que ce problème de piste ne soit pas encore réglé. Sur Nevada et Persian Gulf, il n'y a pas ce problème...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Bah… DCS et les bugs c’est une histoire d’amour durable.

Le seul truc est qu’il faut pouvoir les repérer dans l’amas de complexité et simplement profiter de ce qui fonctionne  ::): 
(Le 2000 a d’ailleurs encore besoin de finition mais comme la très petite équipe de RAZBAM est déjà sur plusieurs autres appareils, je ne vais pas nourrir d’espoir de corrections rapides - à côté de ça il y a eu une belle amélioration des textures du cockpit depuis ma dernière visite…)




> Les ailiers n'allument pas leurs lumières et même avec les navs lights (flash), on ne voit plus rien à 100m, par contre les AF se voient très bien.


Pour les ailiers IA, c’est normal, oui. J’évoquais les ailiers en multi. D’ailleurs ça serait sympa de pouvoir forcer les IA à activer/désactiver leurs feux de nav pour la création de missions.

----------


## war-p

> Bah… DCS et les bugs c’est une histoire d’amour durable.
> 
> Le seul truc est qu’il faut pouvoir les repérer dans l’amas de complexité et simplement profiter de ce qui fonctionne 
> (Le 2000 a d’ailleurs encore besoin de finition mais comme la très petite équipe de RAZBAM est déjà sur plusieurs autres appareils, je ne vais pas nourrir d’espoir de corrections rapides - à côté de ça il y a eu une belle amélioration des textures du cockpit depuis ma dernière visite…)
> 
> 
> 
> Pour les ailiers IA, c’est normal, oui. J’évoquais les ailiers en multi. D’ailleurs ça serait sympa de pouvoir forcer les IA à activer/désactiver leurs feux de nav pour la création de missions.


Je vais pas revenir sur le sujet, mais effectivement, le m2000c a quelques bugs gênant en souffrance  ::P:

----------


## Sigps220

ED a donné des nouvelles sur les futures mise à jour du Hornet, ils prévoient l'arrivé des AIM-120 et AIM-9X d'ici la fin du mois prochain avec en outre l'arrivé des bombes laser mais sans TGP (largage avec l'aide d'un JTAC comme pour le 2000). 
Outre, l'arrivé de ces nouveaux missiles cela devrait s'accompagner de la finalisation des modes du radar A/A (HOJ etc...), il n'y a que le mode TWS qui n'est pas encore clair dans sa finalisation.

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Par océan indien j'entendais une simple étendue d'eau sans rien d'autre.  En plus ça ferait un clin d'oeil à Top Gun.


  Ca pourrait être une idée géniale ou un troll magique! Deux trois recifs(genre pistes chinoises, en mer de chine méridionale), que de l'eau et des bateau!

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

J'avais pas relancé DCS depuis un petit moment, et j'en suis toujours au même point, le jeu crash dès que je rejoins un serveur ...

Ça fait de jolie trailer sur youtube, mais pour avoir un jeu avec une stabilité potable faut attendre une plombe. J'aime bien leurs annonces aussi sur ces soucis de crash: "...eh bein prenez 32Go de ram, si vous avez moins c'est normal que ça crash..." (grosso merdo avec une touche de troll de ma part, mais je me suis pas écarté très loin de leurs propos...). Déjà faudrait que leur simu utilise les 16 qu'il y a dans mon pc  ::rolleyes:: 
Même les campagnes sont pas à jours, notamment pour le module FC3 et le a-10a, les véhicules ennemis qui sont placés sur les toits d'immeuble, dans des forets denses etc ... Heureusement que ce module FC3 est fait pour attirer de nouveaux joueurs et éventuellement les inciter a franchir le pas vers les modules hardcore. Ok ils ont annoncés un nouveau produit pour les novices et que ça doit faire un petit moment que c'est dans leurs cartons, mais c'est pas une raison pour délaisser les produits déjà existants. 

La campagne de la gazelle j'ai pas relancé, trop blazé, ils ont peut être corrigé les bugs (c'est pas ED qui se charge de la SA-342 donc il y a peut étre un espoir  :;):  ), enfin j'espère car ce mode de jeu est le seul auquel je puisse jouer sans que ça crash.

Si j'avais su que ça allait se passer comme ça DCS il y a de ça 2ans, j'aurais pris BMS 4 pour faire du solo.

----------


## Flappie

> J'avais pas relancé DCS depuis un petit moment, et j'en suis toujours au même point, le jeu crash dès que je rejoins un serveur ...
> 
> Ça fait de jolie trailer sur youtube, mais pour avoir un jeu avec une stabilité potable faut attendre une plombe. J'aime bien leurs annonces aussi sur ces soucis de crash: "...eh bein prenez 32Go de ram, si vous avez moins c'est normal que ça crash..." (grosso merdo avec une touche de troll de ma part, mais je me suis pas écarté très loin de leurs propos...). Déjà faudrait que leur simu utilise les 16 qu'il y a dans mon pc


J'ai 16 Go de RAM sur mon PC et le jeu ne plante qu'à cause de bugs liés à des avions non terminés (le Viggen, dernièrement, mais c'est tout et le problème vient d'être corrigé). Pas sûr que ton problème de plantage systématique soit lié à la mémoire. Si tu souhaites que ton problème soit réglé, je te propose de m'envoyer tes logs (sous _C:/Users/***/Saved Games/DCS/Logs_).




> Même les campagnes sont pas à jours, notamment pour le module FC3 et le a-10a, les véhicules ennemis qui sont placés sur les toits d'immeuble, dans des forets denses etc ... Heureusement que ce module FC3 est fait pour attirer de nouveaux joueurs et éventuellement les inciter a franchir le pas vers les modules hardcore. Ok ils ont annoncés un nouveau produit pour les novices et que ça doit faire un petit moment que c'est dans leurs cartons, mais c'est pas une raison pour délaisser les produits déjà existants.


Le "futur jeu" -nommé MAC- n'est autre qu'un FC4 qui ne dit pas son nom. Il y a des chances que les missions de FC3 que tu évoques soient mises à jour à sa sortie, mais ça implique de repasser à la caisse...

Les campagnes payantes ont, elles, été mises à jour.




> La campagne de la gazelle j'ai pas relancé, trop blazé, ils ont peut être corrigé les bugs (c'est pas ED qui se charge de la SA-342 donc il y a peut étre un espoir


Détrompe-toi, ED corrige plus rapidement ses propres modules que les devs tiers. Et c'est la moindre des choses, puisque les devs ED travaillent sur le jeu à temps plein.




> Si j'avais su que ça allait se passer comme ça DCS il y a de ça 2ans, j'aurais pris BMS 4 pour faire du solo.


Il n'est jamais trop tard. C'est par ici : https://store.steampowered.com/app/429530/Falcon_40/ et à ce prix, c'est donné.

----------


## Bopnc

Hey, vous avez vu ? L'armée suédoise donne de nouvelles idées de scénar !  ::ninja:: 

http://www.opex360.com/2018/07/26/av...dre-incendie/#

----------


## Flappie

Oui, j'ai vu ça aujourd'hui. Ça rappelle un peu les boules anti feu, mais bon... faut pas faire une randonnée quand l'armée suédoise passe !

----------


## war-p

> Oui, j'ai vu ça aujourd'hui. Ça rappelle un peu les boules anti feu, mais bon... faut pas faire une randonnée quand l'armée suédoise passe !


Ils ont fait ça sur un champs de tir  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Je comprends mieux ! Ça m'apprendra à ne lire que les gros titres.

----------


## war-p

> Je comprends mieux ! Ça m'apprendra à ne lire que les gros titres.


Oui apparemment ce qui les a motivé à faire ça, c'est que le champs de tir est rempli de munitions non explosé et que c'est du coup assez compliqué d'éteindre l'incendie  ::P:

----------


## Chaussette

> J'avais pas relancé DCS depuis un petit moment, et j'en suis toujours au même point, le jeu crash dès que je rejoins un serveur ...
> 
> Ça fait de jolie trailer sur youtube, mais pour avoir un jeu avec une stabilité potable faut attendre une plombe. J'aime bien leurs annonces aussi sur ces soucis de crash: "...eh bein prenez 32Go de ram, si vous avez moins c'est normal que ça crash..." (grosso merdo avec une touche de troll de ma part, mais je me suis pas écarté très loin de leurs propos...). Déjà faudrait que leur simu utilise les 16 qu'il y a dans mon pc 
> Même les campagnes sont pas à jours, notamment pour le module FC3 et le a-10a, les véhicules ennemis qui sont placés sur les toits d'immeuble, dans des forets denses etc ... Heureusement que ce module FC3 est fait pour attirer de nouveaux joueurs et éventuellement les inciter a franchir le pas vers les modules hardcore. Ok ils ont annoncés un nouveau produit pour les novices et que ça doit faire un petit moment que c'est dans leurs cartons, mais c'est pas une raison pour délaisser les produits déjà existants. 
> 
> La campagne de la gazelle j'ai pas relancé, trop blazé, ils ont peut être corrigé les bugs (c'est pas ED qui se charge de la SA-342 donc il y a peut étre un espoir  ), enfin j'espère car ce mode de jeu est le seul auquel je puisse jouer sans que ça crash.
> 
> Si j'avais su que ça allait se passer comme ça DCS il y a de ça 2ans, j'aurais pris BMS 4 pour faire du solo.


C'est dingue, j'avais une config moyenne jusqu'à il y a peu et je n'ai jamais eu un seul crash (j'ai tous les terrains, A10C, M2000, Harrier et F18).
i5 3570k
8 Go de RAM
GTX 770 4Go

Tu n'aurais pas un problème matériel ? mauvaises fréquences de RAM, soucis de disque dur, etc ? Tu peux lancer quelques outils de tests pour vérifier CPU, RAM et disque dur ? Tu as overcloqué quelque chose ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pareil, je n'ai vraiment jamais eu de souci de ce genre avec DCS. Je ne dit pas que ça n'est jamais arrivé, mais c'est vraiment très très rare.

----------


## Sigps220

> J'avais pas relancé DCS depuis un petit moment, et j'en suis toujours au même point, le jeu crash dès que je rejoins un serveur ...


Pareil je n'ai jamais eu ce problème. Comme ça n'arrive qu'en multi, est-ce que le problème ne viendrais pas de mods/ajouts que tu as sur ton DCS et qui ne seraient pas autorisés sur le serveur que tu tentes de rejoindre ? 

Tu as essayé de supprimer l'application, et supprimer les fichiers restant dans mes documents (penses juste à sauvegarder tes fichiers de sauvegarde des touches) ?

----------


## Flappie

Autant commencer par éplucher ses logs. Ça lui évitera de faire plein de manips pour rien.

----------


## Tugais

Le F-15E de Razbam arrive dans quelques mois, tout du moins avant la fin de l'année 2018, dixit Cobra le lead de l'équipe de développement. Ça veut dire qu'en 2018, les types auront un M2000 à terminer, un Harrier à terminer, un MiG-19 et un F-15E à sortir.

Le tout avec un seul codeur. Joie \o/

----------


## Genchou

Zeus tu veux dire ? Cobra c'est l'artiste chez Heatblur.

En tout cas Razbam semble confirmer ce que je supputais avant la sortie du AV-8B : sortir des modules pas finis (mais très jolis) à la pelle et ne jamais les finaliser réellement.
Par contre ils ont plus qu'un seul dev. C'est pas une toute petite équipe,

----------


## Flappie

> Par contre ils ont plus qu'un seul dev. C'est pas une toute petite équipe,


Oui, mais il y a un mais : certains d'entre eux bossent en parallèle sur des modules dédiés à FSX.

----------


## Tugais

Oui c'est effectivement Zeus. Je m'évertue à les confondre systématiquement ...

Concernant le nombre de codeur(s), si je me réfère aux discours tenus sur le forum d'ED, il n'y en a qu'un seul qui code les systèmes des appareils (Smiley). Tous les autres membres de l'équipe sont chargés de la modélisation 3D et du travail sur les textures et, depuis peu, de la conception du théâtre des Malouines.

L'une des raisons invoqués par l'absence d'avancée sur le M2000C il y a quelques mois était lié au fait que Smiley bossait sur le Harrier et qu'il ne pouvait être au four et au moulin. Mais promis, dès qu'il terminait le Harrier il reviendrait sur le Mirage. Aujourd'hui, on apprend que le travail sur le Strike Eagle a commencé - probablement la 3D. De fait, une question se pose, quand Smiley aura-t-il le temps de revenir sur le Mirage (ou le Harrier) si il doit commencer à plancher sur les systèmes du MiG-19 et du Strike Eagle pour qu'ils soient dispo avant la fin de l'année ?

Je suis vraiment curieux de voir comment l'équipe va gérer sa comm' dans les mois à venir quand les systèmes et les bugs du Harrier devront passer en arrière plan pendant le développement actif du MiG et du Strike Eagle. Les personnes qui voulaient absolument le Harrier en délaissant la finalisation du M2000C vont se retrouver dans la même position que les possesseurs de Mirage dans quelques semaines/mois ; je ne suis pas sûr au final qu'ils réagissent avec plus de sérénité.

J'ai du mal à imaginer Razbam sur DCS dans cinq ans. Si ils ne changent pas leur façon de bosser, ils auront épuisé bien avant la patience et la confiance des joueurs.

----------


## Olis



----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ils virent sec tout de suite après avoir largué. Ils perdent pas l'illumination du laser ? Ou alors c'était pas une bombe guidée laser pitêtre ?

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est bien une GBU Laser, mais ils n'assurent pas eux-mêmes l'illumination.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci pour la réponse Droopy  ::):

----------


## Olis

The threat of the blaze in central Sweden was compounded by the fact it engulfed a military target-practice area containing undetonated shells. So it was too risky for firefighters to do their job on the ground.

The country’s Armed Forces scrambled two fighter jets at 12pm on Wednesday to drop the bombs from 3,000 meters, in the hope the pressure caused by the explosive devices could help calm the fire.

“The oxygen from the fire can be removed with the help of a bomb and in this case it was possible to try it, because the fire is at a firing range," said fire and rescue team leader Johan Szymanski in a statement.

"Our preliminary assessment right now is that this had a good effect."

The bomb managed to extinguish fires up to 100 metres away from the location where they were originally dropped, The Local claims.

The model used was a GBU-49 according to Swedish tabloid Aftonbladet, and it reached speeds of 550 km/h before hitting its target with meter precision.

GBU-49 Enhanced Paveway II – BLU-133 500 lb (227 kg) bomb. Raytheon's Enhanced dual-mode GPS and Laser guided version of the laser-only GBU-12.

----------


## ze_droopy

Ah ben voilà, probablement utilisé en GPS alors. Merci pour l'info.

----------


## Aleas

Me demandais d'ailleurs, est-ce que du thermobarique n'aurait pas fait mieux le job ? Bon c'est un peu la spécialité des russes (même si l'US airforce en a probablement utilisé durant la première guerre du golfe et en Afghanistan) du coup c'est surtout théorique comme interrogation.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> ... Si tu souhaites que ton problème soit réglé, je te propose de m'envoyer tes logs (sous _C:/Users/***/Saved Games/DCS/Logs_)...


Merci. Je t’envoie quels type de fichiers? les .dmp? .crash? ou .log?




> C'est dingue, j'avais une config moyenne  jusqu'à il y a peu et je n'ai jamais eu un seul crash (j'ai tous les  terrains, A10C, M2000, Harrier et F18).
> i5 3570k
> 8 Go de RAM
> GTX 770 4Go
> 
> Tu n'aurais pas un problème matériel ? mauvaises fréquences de RAM,  soucis de disque dur, etc ? Tu peux lancer quelques outils de tests pour  vérifier CPU, RAM et disque dur ? Tu as overcloqué quelque chose  ?


J'ai pas testé depuis quelques mois, mais pas de soucis matériel connus, tout va bien et je n'overclocke pas.





> Pareil je n'ai jamais eu ce problème. Comme ça  n'arrive qu'en multi, est-ce que le problème ne viendrais pas de  mods/ajouts que tu as sur ton DCS et qui ne seraient pas autorisés sur  le serveur que tu tentes de rejoindre ? 
> 
> Tu as essayé de supprimer l'application, et supprimer les fichiers  restant dans mes documents (penses juste à sauvegarder tes fichiers de  sauvegarde des touches) ?


Le seul mod que j'ai c'est tackview, et concernant les fichiers dans mes documents je suis récemment repassé en version stable donc un nouveau dossier "DCS" a été créé dans mes documents.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Me demandais d'ailleurs, est-ce que du thermobarique n'aurait pas fait mieux le job ? Bon c'est un peu la spécialité des russes (même si l'US airforce en a probablement utilisé durant la première guerre du golfe et en Afghanistan) du coup c'est surtout théorique comme interrogation.


Le but c'est de souffler le feu à proximité, pas de refoutre le feu derrière  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

@Gerd Le Bourrin : envoie les .log. En général, c'est assez parlant.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Je t'ai envoyé un mp, ou deux mais comme je vois aucun message envoyé dans mon profil je me demande si ça a fonctionné.

----------


## Aleas

> Le but c'est de souffler le feu à proximité, pas de refoutre le feu derrière


Justement le principe des thermobariques c'est pas de crée un changement de pression brusque (ça plus le fait que par design elles consument l'oxygène d'une zone) ? Bon après c'est le genre d'interrogation à la con hein...  ::P:

----------


## Jokletox

Pour les possesseurs de la Gazelle : en solo on peut avoir le manche pour piloter quand on est à droite et le (même) manche pour la visée une fois à gauche ? Je n'arrive pas à assigner deux fonctions aux même axes ou boutons.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Justement le principe des thermobariques c'est pas de crée un changement de pression brusque (ça plus le fait que par design elles consument l'oxygène d'une zone) ? Bon après c'est le genre d'interrogation à la con hein...


Le souffle + dépression seraient effectivement plus grands, mais pas sûr qu'ils soient sereins à l'idée de vaporiser du combustible pour éteindre un feu quand même.

----------


## war-p

Qui c'est qui a vu un draken, des mig 21, des mirage III, un mirage IV et un F101 voodoo? C'est bibi!  :Bave:  (Photos bientôt, si vous étes sage)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Pour les possesseurs de la Gazelle : en solo on peut avoir le manche pour piloter quand on est à droite et le (même) manche pour la visée une fois à gauche ? Je n'arrive pas à assigner deux fonctions aux même axes ou boutons.


J'arrive à piloter la gazelle quand je suis à gauche à la visée mais pour déplacer la caméra j'utilise des touches

Sinon du monde sur Hormuz lundi soir ?

----------


## Flappie

> Je t'ai envoyé un mp, ou deux mais comme je vois aucun message envoyé dans mon profil je me demande si ça a fonctionné.


J'ai ! Je regarde tout ça demain soir.



> J'arrive à piloter la gazelle quand je suis à gauche à la visée mais pour déplacer la caméra j'utilise des touches
> 
> Sinon du monde sur Hormuz lundi soir ?


Présent ! Stable ou beta ?

----------


## partizan

Présent lundi pour du 2K

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Question : serait-il possible pour rameuter d'autres autruches que tu ressortes une mission nevada ? Et pour être bien relou } stable only  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

Ouais si jamais vous faites du Nevada ou du Caucase, en m2k ou en F18, je me pointerai certainement  :;):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Présent lundi pour du 2K
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Question : serait-il possible pour rameuter d'autres autruches que tu ressortes une mission nevada ? Et pour être bien relou } stable only


Ok pour le Nevada (je suis en train de regarder ce que j'ai en stock où j'en refais une pour demain soir) sur le STABLE (mais je crois que la stable et Open beta son la même version cette semaine)
Sinon vidéo de la mission de lundi dernier:







Et pour Flappie: la création de train roulan sur les voies férrées:

----------


## partizan

C'est cool Nico, merci, je tente de rameuter de l'autruche  :;):

----------


## Empnicolas

Briefing de la mission de demain (pour le sénario global, je me suis pas cassé le cul vu que j'ai repris les 3 phases de ma mission d'attaque iranienne sur Oman):



> La Russie viens de livrés de l'armement au niveau de Tonopath à destination d'Alamo.
> Cette armement doit transiter par la route entre Tonopath et Alamo et servir pour un lanceur Kub
> Si il arrive à destination (Alamo), le Kub se mettra en route
> 
> NOTE: Si vous prenez des Mirages 2000C A-A ou des F-18C A-A ou tous appareil spécifié A-A, vous augmentez le pouvoir de CAP des russes. Dans ce cas au moins 2 CAP coté bleu son conseillé (ceci est valable pendant les 10 premières minutes)
> 
> infos:
> Radio Awacs (Overlord): 251Mhz
> TACAN Ravitailleur (id: Arco): 10X
> ...


*Présent mais non pilotable en attendant leur sortie.

----------


## Jokletox

> J'arrive à piloter la gazelle quand je suis à gauche à la visée mais pour déplacer la caméra j'utilise des touches


Bizarre, j'ai réussi qu'une fois, la plupart du temps le joy sert à piloter en effet.

----------


## Guy Moquette

Partant pour le Nevada en M-2000 s'il y a de la place !

----------


## Flappie

> Et pour Flappie: la création de train roulan sur les voies férrées


Merci Nico ! J'ai essayé sans le pack WWII : aucun possibilité de placer des trains, du moins pour le moment.

Je viens de basculer mon OB vers la stable : les versions sont toujours les mêmes actuellement. Les màj n'ayant généralement lieu que le mercredi, les possesseurs de la beta devraient pouvoir nous rejoindre demain soir sur le Nevada.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Bizarre, j'ai réussi qu'une fois, la plupart du temps le joy sert à piloter en effet.


Bonjour Jokletox, je ne suis pas familier de la Gazelle, mais as-tu remarqué que dans les options, onglet spécial, tu peux cocher le mode _"Second joystick pour caméra"_. 
Peut-être que cela peut résoudre ton problème. 
Bon vol  ::):

----------


## DHP

> L'une des raisons invoqués par l'absence d'avancée sur le M2000C il y a quelques mois était lié au fait que Smiley bossait sur le Harrier et qu'il ne pouvait être au four et au moulin. Mais promis, dès qu'il terminait le Harrier il reviendrait sur le Mirage. Aujourd'hui, on apprend que le travail sur le Strike Eagle a commencé - probablement la 3D. De fait, une question se pose, quand Smiley aura-t-il le temps de revenir sur le Mirage (ou le Harrier) si il doit commencer à plancher sur les systèmes du MiG-19 et du Strike Eagle pour qu'ils soient dispo avant la fin de l'année ?
> 
> Je suis vraiment curieux de voir comment l'équipe va gérer sa comm' dans les mois à venir quand les systèmes et les bugs du Harrier devront passer en arrière plan pendant le développement actif du MiG et du Strike Eagle. Les personnes qui voulaient absolument le Harrier en délaissant la finalisation du M2000C vont se retrouver dans la même position que les possesseurs de Mirage dans quelques semaines/mois ; je ne suis pas sûr au final qu'ils réagissent avec plus de sérénité.
> 
> J'ai du mal à imaginer Razbam sur DCS dans cinq ans. Si ils ne changent pas leur façon de bosser, ils auront épuisé bien avant la patience et la confiance des joueurs.



Le problème c’est que tu fais parti de la minorités des utilisateurs. Ceux qui veulent des modules complets, ceux qui veulent que Razbam (et les autres..) finissent leurs modules existants avant de passer à d’autres projets.

Suffit d’aller sur Hoggit pour comprendre que la majeur partie des utilisateurs veulent juste le plus de module possible. Et te balance des « Don’t buy if don’t want to be a beta tester. »«don’t buy unfinished product and don’t complain.. ». Même ici la mentalité est tout de même similaire. Et même si j’aime bien voir de plus en plus de modules existants. Je trouve de plus en plus que cela devient affligeant le nombre de modules « en cours ».


Après on peux se demander si Razbam arrive à faire un bénéfice avec leurs modules existant ce qui expliqueraient ces lancements de modules à la chaîne afin de garder la tête au dessus de l'eau.

----------


## Flappie

Je ne me rendais pas compte, parce que je n'entends jamais les Autruches s'en plaindre... mais, il lui manque vraiment *tout ça* au M-2000C ?  ::o:

----------


## Sigps220

> Je ne me rendais pas compte, parce que je n'entends jamais les Autruches s'en plaindre... mais, il lui manque vraiment *tout ça* au M-2000C ?


Sans vouloir prendre la défense de Razbam, la liste des manques/bugs du thread en lien est très longues, mais tous n'ont pas la même "gravité". Sont listés l'absence de click sur les disjoncteurs (jamais modélisé sur un appareil de DCS), l'absence de lampe de police (d'une utilité très relative dans DCS). 
Effectivement ça fait une liste très longue, mais je pense que si Razbam se focalisait sur les 10 défauts les plus impactant de la liste l'avion pourrait être considéré comme vraiment complets, même si certains râleraient contre le manque de la lampe de police.

----------


## war-p

La liste n'est plus à jour, il manque des choses qui ont été signalé et d'autre qui sont tombés en marche, mais ouais la plupart des trucs est manquant. 
Pour la lampe de police, c'est con parce qu'un jour, elle a fonctionné, et comme d'hab avec razbam, ils ont fini par la casser sans jamais corriger le problème.

----------


## Bacab

Et il manque les bugs qui sont inhérents à ED : par exemple le PRF du radar qui même si l'interrupteur fonctionnait ne donnerait pas un comportement réaliste (de mon point de vue, fortement étayé néanmoins pas les essais que j'ai pu faire et ceux d'autres joueurs, la modélisation du radar est trop simpliste pour permettre une représentation fidèle du comportement à différente PRF).

----------


## Flappie

> Pour la lampe de police, c'est con parce qu'un jour, elle a fonctionné, et *comme d'hab avec razbam*, ils ont fini par la casser sans jamais corriger le problème.


 :^_^:  "Comme d'hab avec le moteur du jeu qui change sans arrêt", tu veux dire ? Apparemment, ce qui pêche le plus sur le développement de DCS, c'est la com entre devs ED et devs tiers.

@Bacab : OK, donc en gros, ce n'est pas qu'il n'est "pas fini", mais plutôt qu'il est "pas 100% réaliste", comme tous les modules "haute-fidélité" du simu (le Warthog et le Black Shark sont logés à la même enseigne que le Mirage, j'imagine).

----------


## Tugais

Il y a vraiment des éléments importants qui sont absents et qui empêchent le module d'être considéré comme au point.

Je ne citerais que la symbologie HUD, le problème de précision en CCIP, ou encore mon préféré au niveau du PCN qui fait planter purement et simplement DCS pour te ramener au bureau.

----------


## Jokletox

> Bonjour Jokletox, je ne suis pas familier de la Gazelle, mais as-tu remarqué que dans les options, onglet spécial, tu peux cocher le mode _"Second joystick pour caméra"_. 
> Peut-être que cela peut résoudre ton problème. 
> Bon vol


J'ai fais un essai avec mais m'avait pas semblé voir une différence ^^ Je vais retenter pour voir ! Bon sinon c'est pas non plus dramatique !

----------


## war-p

> Il y a vraiment des éléments importants qui sont absents et qui empêchent le module d'être considéré comme au point.
> 
> Je ne citerais que la symbologie HUD, le problème de précision en CCIP, ou encore mon préféré au niveau du PCN qui fait planter purement et simplement DCS pour te ramener au bureau.


Ce qui est gênant surtout c'est que le module est vendu en tant que "terminé"...

----------


## Genchou

On peut d'ailleurs dire que selon les critères de Razbam, le Harrier est terminé.  ::trollface:: 

@Empnicolas : il est bizarre ton roster pour la mission ce soir. Pourquoi un seul appareil de chaque ? Et pas d'hélico ?

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Partant pour le Nevada en M-2000 s'il y a de la place !


Je m'auto-quote pour une mise à jour : finalement peu de chances d'être des vôtre ce soir.  ::(: 
Bon vol quand même (Partizan, l'honneur des Autruches reposera sur tes frêles épaules...) !

----------


## Bacab

> "Comme d'hab avec le moteur du jeu qui change sans arrêt", tu veux dire ? Apparemment, ce qui pêche le plus sur le développement de DCS, c'est la com entre devs ED et devs tiers.
> 
> @Bacab : OK, donc en gros, ce n'est pas qu'il n'est "pas fini", mais plutôt qu'il est "pas 100% réaliste", comme tous les modules "haute-fidélité" du simu (le Warthog et le Black Shark sont logés à la même enseigne que le Mirage, j'imagine).


Pas vraiment et c'est la que c'est problématique. On ne parle pas de fonctionnalités mineures mais du principal capteur de l'avion. Imagine si le TGP n'affichait que les véhicules.

----------


## Empnicolas

> On peut d'ailleurs dire que selon les critères de Razbam, le Harrier est terminé. 
> 
> @Empnicolas : il est bizarre ton roster pour la mission ce soir. Pourquoi un seul appareil de chaque ? Et pas d'hélico ?


J'ai pas précisé mais il y a 4 appareils de chaque type à chaque fois et pas d'hélico car cela demande de faire une mission très concentrée, ou alors faire des missions à part pour les hélicos ce qui fait des scripts en plus (et aussi devoir modifier les menaces possibles)

Pour information la map de la mission de ce soir

La distance Nellis-WP2: 100nm, Nellis-WP7: 111nm, WP 2-7: 53nm

Si je met un Ka-50 qui décolle de Groom Lake qui vole à 250km/h (134noeuds) c'est 40min de vole pour atteindre le point le plus près de la route du convoi, c'est 43min de vol pour aller sur le WP 3 et voler 40min en montagne en hélico pour se faire abattre par un missile ATGM de BMP1 c'est plus que rageant

----------


## partizan

> Je m'auto-quote pour une mise à jour : finalement peu de chances d'être des vôtre ce soir. 
> Bon vol quand même (Partizan, l'honneur des Autruches reposera sur tes frêles épaules...) !


Rassures-toi, l'honneur des AV est sauf ! Pour les canards, à un friendly fire près il l'était   ::P:

----------


## Bopnc

Pour les intéressés, Flying circus (le remake de Rise Of Flight avec le moteur des derniers IL2) est sorti en Alpha.

Perso je suis très intéressé parce que la dernière version du moteur implique de pouvoir jouer en VR. Et avec ses cadrants de la taille de mon horloge et ses combats à distance de lancer de brique, la période est certainement la plus adaptée à un simu de vol réaliste en VR. 

Pour les joueurs acharnés de RoF par contre, je ne sais pas si l'upgrade vaut le coup. Surtout que les réducs pour les dépenses inconsidérées précédentes sont bienvenues, mais pas monumentales non plus : -10$ pour la préco, -5$ pour des dépenses précédentes sur RoF, -10$ sur les dépenses étaient supérieures à 71$, et -15$ si les dépenses étaient supérieures à 201$. 


Ils ont sorti leur simu de blindé en Alpha ("Tank Crew") aussi. Mais comme y'a pas de topic du simu blindé (faudrait peut être que je le crée...) je sais pas à qui l'annoncer !  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> Pour les intéressés, Flying circus (le remake de Rise Of Flight avec le moteur des derniers IL2) est sorti en Alpha.
> [...]
> Ils ont sorti leur simu de blindé en Alpha ("Tank Crew") aussi. Mais comme y'a pas de topic du simu blindé (faudrait peut être que je le crée...) je sais pas à qui l'annoncer !


Mon expérience multi sur RoF ayant tourné court (une sombre histoire de silence radio), et le potentiel attaque au sol des binious étant limité, je n'ai aucune envie de passer à Flying Circus.

J'ai tout de même adoré la période de découverte de RoF, mais après quelques missions multi très sympas, j'ai compris que la WW I n'était pas mon kif.

Pour Tank Crew, tu devrais en glisser deux mots sur le topic consacré à Steel Beasts... euh, wait... une seule page, et le dernier post date de 2007 ?!  ::o: 

Mouais, autant créer un nouveau topic sur le simu de tank en général.  ::):  Dis-nous quand tu l'auras créé, ça m'intéresse.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Pareil c'est sympas et je craquerais pendant les soldes surement tout de même mais je reste ww2 addict, si seulement bos ne plantait pas l'affichage en vr de temps en temps quand des bombardiers ce crashent au sol je pourrais revenir en multi...
J'attend toujours le prochain patch tf pour clod avec la vr mais en attendant j'avoue que bos/bom/bok à bien progresser depuis sa sortie  ::): 
vivement bodenplatte et surtout vivement le théâtre du pacifique.
Pas dis qu'ils s'interessent pas à la corée un jours ou l'autre avec l'arrivé du 262 et du premier chasseur jet  ::):

----------


## Tugais

> [...]Pas dis qu'ils s'interessent pas à la corée un jours ou l'autre avec l'arrivé du 262 et du premier chasseur jet


Je suis convaincu que c'est leur but.

Développer un premier jet leur permettrait plus facilement de mettre le doigt dans l'engrenage. Ils ont un joli coup à jouer sur la période 50-70's avec des appareils aux avioniques encore modestes et "facilement" reproduisibles et cela sans contrainte de la part des gouvernements ayant construits ces appareils aujourd'hui hors du coup. J'ai d'avantage confiance en leur capacité de développer un théâtre Corée et Vietnam cohérents plutôt que d'attendre un quelconque résultat de la part d'Eagle Dynamics.

----------


## Sigps220

> Je suis convaincu que c'est leur but.
> 
> Développer un premier jet leur permettrait plus facilement de mettre le doigt dans l'engrenage. Ils ont un joli coup à jouer sur la période 50-70's avec des appareils aux avioniques encore modestes et "facilement" reproduisibles et cela sans contrainte de la part des gouvernements ayant construits ces appareils aujourd'hui hors du coup. J'ai d'avantage confiance en leur capacité de développer un théâtre Corée et Vietnam cohérents plutôt que d'attendre un quelconque résultat de la part d'Eagle Dynamics.


Il y a pas une sorte de gentlemen agreement entre ED et 1C ? Un truc du style chacun dans son coin et on se fait pas une guerre fratricide. 
1C se concentre sur la WW2 et ED reste du côté des jets et des choses plus "modernes". Alors certes ED a commencé à marché du côté de la WW2 avec sa carte Normandie, mais il s'agit d'un projet récupéré / sauvé par ED. 
Pousser côté Vietnam impose de développer une avionique avec un radar, un RIO, de reprendre les modèles de vols pour l'adapter aux jets et revoir également les moteurs. Partir sur la Corée est peut être plus "simple" (pas d'avionique, RIO), mais il reste toute la base du modèle de vol et des moteurs à revoir (même si sans vol supersonique). Pour une cible publique qui me semble quand même assez étroite.

----------


## Tugais

> Il y a pas une sorte de gentlemen agreement entre ED et 1C ? Un truc du style chacun dans son coin et on se fait pas une guerre fratricide. 
> 1C se concentre sur la WW2 et ED reste du côté des jets et des choses plus "modernes". Alors certes ED a commencé à marché du côté de la WW2 avec sa carte Normandie, mais il s'agit d'un projet récupéré / sauvé par ED. 
> Pousser côté Vietnam impose de développer une avionique avec un radar, un RIO, de reprendre les modèles de vols pour l'adapter aux jets et revoir également les moteurs. Partir sur la Corée est peut être plus "simple" (pas d'avionique, RIO), mais il reste toute la base du modèle de vol et des moteurs à revoir (même si sans vol supersonique). Pour une cible publique qui me semble quand même assez étroite.


Ils sont déjà en train de développer un jet comme l'a dit Jason.

Quand à cette histoire de _gentlemen agreement_, je n'en ai jamais entendu parler ; j'aurais tendance à moquer un entrepreneur qui refuserait de rentrer sur un marché potentiel où il pourrait acquérir des parts de marché simplement pour ne pas froisser un concurrent. On sait déjà que la Corée est un théâtre potentiel pour 1CG lorsqu'ils ont annoncé le développement de leur premier jet, ils n'ont absolument rien confirmé, mais ils ont dit que c'était une période qui les intéressait.

Cette histoire de conflit Vietnamien, c'est juste une extrapolation de ma part et un vœu pieux en quelque sorte.

----------


## Flappie

> Cette histoire de conflit Vietnamien, c'est juste une extrapolation de ma part et un vœu pieux en quelque sorte.


Ca me rappelle un canard qui volait sur Strike Fighter II ; un jeu qui traitait de la période 60-70. Il y avait même une map Vietnam.

A ce sujet, je vois que l'éditeur du jeu ne semble plus très actif depuis 2012 (je n'ai pas accès à leur site web au boulot). Quelqu'un y a déjà joué ? De mémoire, le réalisme se situait pile au milieu entre les study sims et les Ace Combat.


EDIT: Ah, j'accède à leur page Facebook. Apparemment, ils sont très actifs, mais surtout sur mobiles et tablettes.  ::P:  Il en faut pour tout le monde.

----------


## SergeyevK

> Je suis convaincu que c'est leur but.
> 
> Développer un premier jet leur permettrait plus facilement de mettre le doigt dans l'engrenage. Ils ont un joli coup à jouer sur la période 50-70's avec des appareils aux avioniques encore modestes et "facilement" reproduisibles et cela sans contrainte de la part des gouvernements ayant construits ces appareils aujourd'hui hors du coup. J'ai d'avantage confiance en leur capacité de développer un théâtre Corée et Vietnam cohérents plutôt que d'attendre un quelconque résultat de la part d'Eagle Dynamics.


D’abord il faut qu’ils s’occupent du PTO !
La Corée je suis pour mais PTO first !  ::):

----------


## TheSchmout

Bonjour à tous, je reviens sur DCS après quelques mois et je rencontre un problème avec le harrier que je n'avais pas auparavant. Que ce soit en mode vstol, nav ou AG mon HUD est incomplet. Il me manque notamment l'horizon artificielle. Ce n'est pas les sélections reject 1 ou 2, j'ai vérifié. Quelqu'un a-t-il ce problème parmi les pilotes de harrier ou une idée pour retrouver le HUD complet. J'ai l'impression que c'est arrivé après la dernière mise à jour. Je suis preneur ! Merci par avance.

----------


## Flappie

> Bonjour à tous, je reviens sur DCS après quelques mois et je rencontre un problème avec le harrier que je n'avais pas auparavant. Que ce soit en mode vstol, nav ou AG mon HUD est incomplet. Il me manque notamment l'horizon artificielle. Ce n'est pas les sélections reject 1 ou 2, j'ai vérifié. Quelqu'un a-t-il ce problème parmi les pilotes de harrier ou une idée pour retrouver le HUD complet. J'ai l'impression que c'est arrivé après la dernière mise à jour. Je suis preneur ! Merci par avance.


Salut TheSchmout, comme je soupçonne une procédure de démarrage incomplète, je te propose pour commencer de démarrer en l'air (par exemple : Instant Action, map Caucase, mission "Free Flight" au-dessus de Batumi). Dis-nous si tu as toujours le défaut.


EDIT: Attends voir, on dirait que c'est un souci de textures. Voici une manip pour se débarrasser du problème. Il suffirait de passer les "TEXTURES" à "Haut" dans les options (quand c'est "Bas", l'horizon artificiel n'apparait pas).

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Bonjour à tous, je reviens sur DCS après quelques mois et je rencontre un problème avec le harrier que je n'avais pas auparavant. Que ce soit en mode vstol, nav ou AG mon HUD est incomplet. Il me manque notamment l'horizon artificielle. Ce n'est pas les sélections reject 1 ou 2, j'ai vérifié. Quelqu'un a-t-il ce problème parmi les pilotes de harrier ou une idée pour retrouver le HUD complet. J'ai l'impression que c'est arrivé après la dernière mise à jour. Je suis preneur ! Merci par avance.


Tes textures sont-elles en "low" dans les options ? Si c'est le cas, passe-les en "medium" ou en "high", le mode "low" bousille le HUD du Harrier.

----------


## Bopnc

> Pour Tank Crew, tu devrais en glisser deux mots sur le topic consacré à Steel Beasts... euh, wait... une seule page, et le dernier post date de 2007 ?! 
> 
> Mouais, autant créer un nouveau topic sur le simu de tank en général.  Dis-nous quand tu l'auras créé, ça m'intéresse.


Ouais, le topic pour Steel Beast est pas très encourageant.  ::P:  
Ça risque de rapidement tomber dans les tréfonds du forum.

Je verrais à le créer quand je me mettrais à Tank Crew, en fonction de mon enthousiasme. Pour le moment j'ai d'autres trucs en cours.  :^_^:

----------


## TheSchmout

Effectivement c'est bien ça, en passant les textures en "Haut" je récupère la totalité du HUD. J'avais pas fait gaffe en réinstallant DCS. Bon, plus qu'à de reprendre en main le harrier avec les dernières évolutions de ces derniers mois et j'ai bien envie de revenir voler avec vous. Merci à vous deux ! 👍

----------


## Flappie

Attention, attention, ED bosse sur le comportement de ses missiles SAM et AA...




> SAM and AA missiles. The system of variable coefficients of proportional navigation is implemented. Only for MIM-104 Patriot so far. WIP.


Par contre, j'avoue ne pas comprendre de quoi il s'agit exactement.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Y zont pété le cockpit de la Gazelle et du Mig-21 par contre :



> Known Issues
> Due the technical issues the cockpits of MiG-21bis and SA342 are temporary disabled in this build.


Du coup je suis content d'être reviendu sur la stable  ::ninja::

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> D’abord il faut qu’ils s’occupent du PTO !
> La Corée je suis pour mais PTO first !


oui carrément PTO et MTO pendant qu'on y est, j'aimerais aussi qu'on ai la possiblité de naviguer dans les menus du jeux avec les croix directionnels du joystick, mon installe hotas et vr étant à quelques mètres du pc ^^

----------


## Flappie

> Y zont pété le cockpit de la Gazelle et du Mig-21 par contre :
> 
> Du coup je suis content d'être reviendu sur la stable


Tu m'étonnes ! Sur Hoggit, ça râle tous azimuts parce que certains ont du mal à comprendre ce qu'est une beta. La question en suspens, c'est : est-ce que cet "incident" va pousser les administrateurs des serveurs multi à repasser sur la stable ? Ce serait mieux pour tous. On n'est pas à une semaine près pour bénéficier des améliorations.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

C'est la réflexion que je me suis faite. Maintenant le rythme "Béta => Stable" est beaucoup plus rapide, donc je trouve que ça a moins de sens de rester sur la béta.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Attention, attention, ED bosse sur le comportement de ses missiles SAM et AA...
> 
> 
> 
> Par contre, j'avoue ne pas comprendre de quoi il s'agit exactement.


La navigation proportionnelle pondérée (le coefficient en question) permet au missile de conserver son énergie: plus le missile est proche de la cible, plus il s'autorise des corrections de trajectoire importante (en bouffant son énergie donc). Inversement, loin de la cible, les corrections auront un faible impact aérodynamique, sans mettre en cause l'atteignabilité puisqu'il vise le but futur.
Pas forcément facile à expliquer sans schéma, j'ai fait de mon mieux  ::P:

----------


## Tugais

Le problème actuel de DCS avec les missiles est la tendance de ces derniers à brûler un max d'énergie dans les secondes qui suivent leur lancement. Ça rend leur esquive bien plus facile à moyenne/longue portée.

Avec cette correction à venir (pour le moment, seul le Patriot en dispose), le combat BVR devrait pas mal changer avec notamment des distances d'engagement plus importantes d'un point de vue létal.

----------


## war-p

> Le problème actuel de DCS avec les missiles est la tendance de ces derniers à brûler un max d'énergie dans les secondes qui suivent leur lancement. Ça rend leur esquive bien plus facile à moyenne/longue portée.
> 
> Avec cette correction à venir (pour le moment, seul le Patriot en dispose), le combat BVR devrait pas mal changer avec notamment des distances d'engagement plus importantes d'un point de vue létal.


Boarf, et dire qu'en ce moment je me fait surtout doser par des su25 avec des r60 alors que je suis en F18, ça va pas aller en s'améliorant  :ouaiouai: . D'ailleurs, hâte qu'ils mettent en place des missiles antiradiation dignes de ce nom.

----------


## Olis

Toujours pas de mirroir sur le viggen (et sur d'autres avions), bien que:  Added realtime mirror rendering* (c'est la *** de checkbox qui n'était pas cochée, ça fonctionne)*

Ca vous le fait aussi ?

(et je confirme, plus de mig-21 ou de gazelle)

D'ailleurs j'ai perdu partiellement ma config sur le M2000 en voulant tester tous les mirroirs  ::w00t::

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour la précision sur les missiles.  :;): 

Pas testé pour le Viggen, mais ce serait pas de chance : c'est la deuxième fois qu'ils annoncent cette maj du Viggen...

EDIT: effectivement, il fallait cocher une case dans les options.  ::P:  Le patch avait bien été appliqué la première fois. Le changelog du Viggen de cette semaine compte pour du beurre.

----------


## Flappie

Breaking news!

L'A4-E développé par la communauté DCS pourrait bien sortir au mois d'octobre 2018. Tout est dit ici.
A ce jour, il n'est toujours pas prévu que ce module soit payant. L'histoire ne dit pas encore si ED va devoir autoriser/valider quoi que ce soit, puisqu'il s'agit d'un mod, et par là même d'une première.

----------


## Empnicolas

News de Razbam:



Procédure d'alignement de l'INS du Harrier qui arrive:



> Here are the INS alignment procedures available for the AV-8B NA. This is a draft document and some steps can be added/modified/deleted.
> 
> AV-8B N/A INS Alignment Procedures:
> 1. There are four alignment modes:
> 
> a. SEA
> b. GND
> c. IFA (GPS)
> d. GYRO
> ...


(source facebook de Razbam)


Dans l'openbéta:
AIM-120 disponible dans le F-18 (j'ai testé actuellement il faut locker comme pour l'AIM7) mais le radar interne fonctionne (atteint bien sa cible si delock), pas de multicible possible (TWS), non disponible en bout d'aile et pas d'emport double possible sous les ailes (mais bon deja il est pas dans le changlog de la beta)

(image pris sur le groupe Digital combat simulator sur FB )

Et on a une nouvelle cible d'entrainement, non pilotable mais on s'en fiche:

(image de check six)

----------


## Genchou

> ... non disponible en bout d'aile ...


En bout d'aile c'est normal, le 18C ne prend que des Sidewinders à cet endroit.

----------


## Olis

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kh-31

----------


## ze_droopy

Genre j'te coule un navire de guerre avec 1 seul missile  :haha:

----------


## Jokletox

En parlant de ça, y'a quoi dans DCS comme appareil hormis Viggen pour du anti-navire ? Ou du moins quels armes peut-on utiliser ? J'aimerai faire une mission pour un pote et moi avec comme objectif des navires militaires et civils mais je sais pas trop quoi prendre...

Autres question : 

1) Est-il normal qu'un mec en A10 me repère au RWR alors que moi je ne le vois pas en F/A 18 alors que j'ai bien d'autres 18, Mig21, SAM, etc... ?

----------


## Bopnc

> 1) Est-il normal qu'un mec en A10 me repère au RWR alors que moi je ne le vois pas en F/A 18 alors que j'ai bien d'autres 18, Mig21, SAM, etc... ?


Le RWR signale et identifie les ondes radar qui frappent ton appareil. Vu que le A10 n'a pas de radar, il est normal que tu ne le détecte jamais.  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

> Genre j'te coule un navire de guerre avec 1 seul missile


Facile, de couler un vaisseau sans équipage, sans contrôle d'avarie et probablement avec toute les cloisons étanches ouvertes. 




> En parlant de ça, y'a quoi dans DCS comme appareil hormis Viggen pour du anti-navire ? Ou du moins quels armes peut-on utiliser ? J'aimerai faire une mission pour un pote et moi avec comme objectif des navires militaires et civils mais je sais pas trop quoi prendre...


Aujourd'hui c'est effectivement uniquement le Viggen avec soit les missiles anti-navires dédiés ou à l'extrême avec des Maverick. Théoriquement tu pourrais utiliser l'A10 pour faire de l'anti navire avec des Maverick mais ça ne serait pas très réaliste. Le Maverick peut être utilisé en anti-navire (surtout les missiles à charge lourde), mais l'avion est trop lent et sans radar de recherche. 

A terme, tu auras le Hornet qui pourra faire de l'anti-navire.

----------


## Flappie

> Théoriquement tu pourrais utiliser l'A10 pour faire de l'anti navire avec des Maverick mais ça ne serait pas très réaliste. Le Maverick peut être utilisé en anti-navire (surtout les missiles à charge lourde), mais l'avion est trop lent et sans radar de recherche. 
> 
> A terme, tu auras le Hornet qui pourra faire de l'anti-navire.


Oui, on s'est déjà amusé à couler des navires en A-10 et en AV-8B. C'est déjà un poil plus réaliste avec l'AV-8B, dans la mesure où c'est un oiseau bien plus rapide que l'A-10. Plus facile d'échapper à une éventuele contre-attaque, donc.

----------


## Sigps220

> Oui, on s'est déjà amusé à couler des navires en A-10 et en AV-8B. C'est déjà un poil plus réaliste avec l'AV-8B, dans la mesure où c'est un oiseau bien plus rapide que l'A-10. Plus facile d'échapper à une éventuele contre-attaque, donc.


J'avais oublié le Harrier, qui peut effectivement remplir ce rôle. Reste l'absence de radar de recherche sur le Harrier. 
Vu l'absence d'avion de patrouille maritime, cette absence de radar me semble assez rédhibitoire dans DCS si l'on souhaite concevoir un scénario "réaliste" avec un cible qui se déplace. Le seul palliatif c'est un vol conjoint avec un Viggen qui sert d'éclaireur, qui guide les autres avions de frappe. 

L'autre palliatif c'est d'envisager une frappe portuaire avec des avions qui bombardent les installations et des avions qui frappent les navires : Pearl Harbor à Bandar Abbas. 
Dans ce scénario, le Maverick a tout son sens car il permet de cibler plus finement le navire à frapper. Le Viggen plus rapide peut en outre éliminer en première frappe les navires qui patrouilleraient devant le port (et pourrait faire une 2nde passe à la bombe sur les installations).

----------


## Olis

En même temps, rien que la vitesse à l'impact (mach 3+) fait beaucoup de dégâts, on voit très bien le diamètre de 'retombées' qui fait plusieurs fois la taille du navire.
Tester des missiles sur des bateaux avec des équipages...comment dire 😂
J'avais vu des exocets en argentine, c'est grand mais plus lent.

----------


## Olis

Why the pugnacious A-10 is flying maritime patrols over the South China Sea
https://www.washingtonpost.com/ampht...?noredirect=on

----------


## Flappie

> Why the pugnacious A-10 is flying maritime patrols over the South China Sea
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/ampht...?noredirect=on


Intéressant.  ::): 

D'après l'article, l'A-10 y est utilisé pour patrouiller, pas pour intervenir. A priori, il a été choisi pour cette mission pour des raisons de coûts (consomme peu, et était déjà sur place) et de séduction du marché philippin :




> Lt. Col. Damien Pickart, a spokesman for Air Forces Pacific, said Wednesday that the A-10 has excellent loiter capabilities and maneuverability at low air speeds and altitude that are “necessary for conducting the air contingent’s *air and maritime domain awareness* and *personnel recovery missions*.”
> 
> Using the *A-10s* and HH-60G Pave Hawk helicopters around the Philippines within the last week was “*strategically* and *economically* the right decision” *because they already were present after the recently concluded Balikatan military exercise*, he said. That operation ran from Aug. 4 to 16 and included thousands of U.S. troops.
> 
> *The Philippines also maybe be interested in eventually obtaining used A-10* jets as the Air Force retires them, giving the United States *another reason to foster Manila’s familiarity with them*. The Philippines uses the aging OV-10 turboprop plane for close-air support. An American version of the OV-10 has popped up in the U.S.-led military campaign against the Islamic State in a very limited and secretive role, but the plane is largely considered obsolete.

----------


## Olis

Et un autre plus récent
A-10 Warthogs Practice Blasting Swarms of Small Boats
https://www.google.lu/amp/amp.timein...s%3fsource=dam

----------


## Jokletox

> Le RWR signale et identifie les ondes radar qui frappent ton appareil. Vu que le A10 n'a pas de radar, il est normal que tu ne le détecte jamais.


Ha ok ! Parce que du coup j'ai fumé mon pote en le prenant pour un appareil ennemi ^^ Y'a pas d'autre moyen de savoir que c'est un A10 du coup ?






> Aujourd'hui c'est effectivement uniquement le Viggen avec soit les missiles anti-navires dédiés ou à l'extrême avec des Maverick. Théoriquement tu pourrais utiliser l'A10 pour faire de l'anti navire avec des Maverick mais ça ne serait pas très réaliste. Le Maverick peut être utilisé en anti-navire (surtout les missiles à charge lourde), mais l'avion est trop lent et sans radar de recherche. 
> 
> A terme, tu auras le Hornet qui pourra faire de l'anti-navire.


Une autre idée : certains batiments de guerre étant considérés comme des site SAM par le SU-25T, est-il possible de les détruire avec un KH-58U par exemple ? Je n'ai aucune idée du blindage d'un DD ou d'un croiseur.

PS : le réalisme on se le taille en biseau, c'est pas ce qui nous intéresse  ::P:

----------


## Sigps220

> Intéressant. 
> 
> D'après l'article, l'A-10 y est utilisé pour patrouiller, pas pour intervenir. A priori, il a été choisi pour cette mission pour des raisons de coûts (consomme peu, et était déjà sur place) et de séduction du marché philippin :


Le fait que l'A-10 soit un avion de l'USAF alors que les patrouilleurs maritimes P3 et P8 appartiennent à la Navy doit avoir joué dans la motivation de l'USAF a employer un avion lent, sans radar et monopilote pour faire de la patrouille maritime.




> Une autre idée : certains batiments de guerre étant considérés comme des site SAM par le SU-25T, est-il possible de les détruire avec un KH-58U par exemple ? Je n'ai aucune idée du blindage d'un DD ou d'un croiseur.
> 
> PS : le réalisme on se le taille en biseau, c'est pas ce qui nous intéresse


Je sais que Papagueff utilise le SU-25T en anti-navire avec les missiles anti-radar. Ca fonctionne effectivement dans DCS, mais il faut plusieurs missiles car la charge explosive est assez faible. Surtout que la détonation se fait en hauteur des superstructure, là où les anti-navire touche sur la ligne de flottaison, mais DCS ne gère pas (ou mal) la location des dégâts sur les navires. 

Dans la réalité les missiles anti-radar ne sont jamais utilisés dans ce cadre, car l'impact se ferait au niveau du radar anti-aérien et n'endommagerait le navire que de façon hyper localisé à cet endroit.

----------


## Flappie

> Ha ok ! Parce que du coup j'ai fumé mon pote en le prenant pour un appareil ennemi ^^ Y'a pas d'autre moyen de savoir que c'est un A10 du coup ?


Plein !

Rester en formation (pas facile, je sais de quoi je parle),
Demander aux copains de faire un zig-zag ou de lâcher *un* flare,
Se rapprocher de ta cible pour l'identifier visuellement (si tu es dans ses six, et qu'il n'y a personne dans tes six, tu ne risques rien).





> Une autre idée : certains batiments de guerre étant considérés comme des site SAM par le SU-25T, est-il possible de les détruire avec un KH-58U par exemple ? Je n'ai aucune idée du blindage d'un DD ou d'un croiseur.


Les navires emportent généralement les mêmes SAM que les troupes terrestres, et plus particulièrement les versions mobiles qui n'exigent qu'une seule unité pour scanner, tirer et guider un missile jusqu'à sa cible (SA-8, SA-15...).
Difficile de couler un navire, dans DCS comme dans la vraie vie (comme dit au-dessus : il y a des matelots pour réparer le matériel en urgence, et surtout des cloisons étanches). On a vu que les GBU marchaient bien, tout comme certains Mavericks. Les missiles anti radar du 25T ont perdu en efficacité mais tu peux utiliser le 29T ou 29L, qui emporte une énorme charge.

Autre chose : il me semble que DCS gère encore mal la gestion des dégâts infligés aux navires.
Ah, et attention aux "goalkeepers" : ces canons abattent les missiles qui approchent des navires qu'ils défendent (entre autres). Il vaut mieux des salves de plusieurs missiles pour multiplier les chances de faire mouche.

----------


## Flappie

> Et un autre plus récent
> A-10 Warthogs Practice Blasting Swarms of Small Boats
> https://www.google.lu/amp/amp.timein...s%3fsource=dam


Ah, si c'est pour attaquer des speedboats, c'est sûr que ça fait cher l'intervention au F/A-18 ou F-35 !  ::):

----------


## Genchou

> Plein !
> 
> Rester en formation (pas facile, je sais de quoi je parle),
> Demander aux copains de faire un zig-zag ou de lâcher *un* flare,
> Se rapprocher de ta cible pour l'identifier visuellement (si tu es dans ses six, et qu'il n'y a personne dans tes six, tu ne risques rien).


Ou tout simplement l'IFF. Il y a déjà un IFF simplifié pour le 18C, donc aucune excuse.  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Vrai !  ::XD::

----------


## Jokletox

> Je sais que Papagueff utilise le SU-25T en anti-navire avec les missiles anti-radar. Ca fonctionne effectivement dans DCS, mais il faut plusieurs missiles car la charge explosive est assez faible. Surtout que la détonation se fait en hauteur des superstructure, là où les anti-navire touche sur la ligne de flottaison, mais DCS ne gère pas (ou mal) la location des dégâts sur les navires. 
> 
> Dans la réalité les missiles anti-radar ne sont jamais utilisés dans ce cadre, car l'impact se ferait au niveau du radar anti-aérien et n'endommagerait le navire que de façon hyper localisé à cet endroit.





> Les navires emportent généralement les mêmes SAM que les troupes terrestres, et plus particulièrement les versions mobiles qui n'exigent qu'une seule unité pour scanner, tirer et guider un missile jusqu'à sa cible (SA-8, SA-15...).
> Difficile de couler un navire, dans DCS comme dans la vraie vie (comme dit au-dessus : il y a des matelots pour réparer le matériel en urgence, et surtout des cloisons étanches). On a vu que les GBU marchaient bien, tout comme certains Mavericks. Les missiles anti radar du 25T ont perdu en efficacité mais tu peux utiliser le 29T ou 29L, qui emporte une énorme charge.
> 
> Autre chose : il me semble que DCS gère encore mal la gestion des dégâts infligés aux navires.
> Ah, et attention aux "goalkeepers" : ces canons abattent les missiles qui approchent des navires qu'ils défendent (entre autres). Il vaut mieux des salves de plusieurs missiles pour multiplier les chances de faire mouche.



Le but de la mission n'est pas forcément de détruire l'escorte de navire de guerre donc si on peut réduire au silence uniquement les lanceurs SAM pour ensuite avoir le champ libre pour couler les cargos ça me va !





> Plein !
> 
> Demander aux copains de faire un zig-zag ou de lâcher *un* flare


Pas con, on y avait pas pensé ^^ 





> Ou tout simplement l'IFF. Il y a déjà un IFF simplifié pour le 18C, donc aucune excuse.


Je croyais qu'il n'y avait pas d'IFF pour le 18  ::blink::  Ou alors j'ai mal compris certains messages sur C6  ::|:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

L'IFF "limité" est arrivé après coup. Au début il n'y en avais pas effectivement.

----------


## Sigps220

> Le but de la mission n'est pas forcément de détruire l'escorte de navire de guerre donc si on peut réduire au silence uniquement les lanceurs SAM pour ensuite avoir le champ libre pour couler les cargos ça me va !


A voir si les dégâts sont localisés aussi finement pour les navires dans DCS. Attention tu pourras toujours avoir d'autres systèmes AA actifs : Missiles IR + CIWS (cf. post de Flappie plus haut, ces systèmes visent aussi les avions qui s'approchent trop).

----------


## DHP

Suite à la dernière maj :



Le Yak-52 est dans le shop : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...modules/yak52/

----------


## papagueff

> En parlant de ça, y'a quoi dans DCS comme appareil hormis Viggen pour du anti-navire ? Ou du moins quels armes peut-on utiliser ? J'aimerai faire une mission pour un pote et moi avec comme objectif des navires militaires et civils mais je sais pas trop quoi prendre...


Salut Jok, 
Tu peux couler tes navires avec; le A10c et des bombes GBU 10 en prenant beaucoup d'altitude pour te mettre à l’abri des missiles du navire.
Ensuite le SU25t est efficace avec du missile anti radiation type KH58.
A l' époque on pouvais détruire du navire avec le SU33 équipé du missile KH41 mais depuis pas mal de temps on ne peux plus armer le 33 avec ce missile. C'est bien dommage.
Bien sur tout cela dans DCS, je ne sais pas si dans la réalité ce serait aussi facile.

----------


## ze_droopy

> En même temps, rien que la vitesse à l'impact (mach 3+) fait beaucoup de dégâts, on voit très bien le diamètre de 'retombées' qui fait plusieurs fois la taille du navire.
> Tester des missiles sur des bateaux avec des équipages...comment dire 
> J'avais vu des exocets en argentine, c'est grand mais plus lent.


L'impact cinétique est négligeable par rapport à l'effet de l'explosion. D'ailleurs sur la vidéo, je la trouve un peu molle: localisée à l'extérieur de la coque, au dessus de la ligne de flottaison, et à mon avis avec des dégâts finalement limités. L'avantage du supersonique est ailleurs: moins de temps donné à la cible pour réagir/se défendre.

Et pour la petite histoire, même sans équipage et toutes les portes étanches ouvertes, il faut très souvent finir les batiments à la charge explosive pour les envoyer par le fond.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le Yak-52 est dans le shop : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...modules/yak52/
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...00x1000_v2.jpg


 :Gerbe:

----------


## Bacab

Envoyer un navire par le fond n'est pas nécessaire pour le rendre inutilisable. Il suffit que le missile déclenche un incendie à bord et que l'équipage ne soit pas en mesure de contenir et il aura beau flotter, ça n'en sera pas moins une épave. J'irai même jusqu'à dire que sur un navire moderne, si les principaux capteurs et moyens de communications sont HS, alors le navire est inutilisable et doit retourner au port (dans ce dernier cas c'est néanmoins courir le risque de l'affronter une seconde fois plus tard, on est d'accord).

D’ailleurs à plusieurs reprises au cours de différents conflits (Malouines, Iran/Irak) des Exocets ont impacté sans exploser et c'est la combustion du reste de carburant contenu dans ces missiles qui a suffit à déclencher les incendies redoutables qui ont emmené ces navires chez le ferrailleur.

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est exact, et c'est pour cela que l'on a tiré beaucoup de leçons des Malouines, afin de rendre les bâtiments moins "combustibles".
Mais comme tu le dis, l'objectif n'est plus de couler un bâtiment (sooo WW2...), c'est bien le rendre hors de combat. 
C'est aussi pour cela que je me gausse en regardant la vidéo-propagande (pas de politique, hein, on fait les mêmes).  ::P: 

Malheureusement, cette gestion des dégâts n'est pas gérée par DCS. Même pas sur qu'il y ait une gradation entre "il flotte, il peut tirer" et "il coule".

----------


## Tugais

Je ne sais pas si elle existe pour ce qui flotte mais c'est le cas pour les véhicules au sol.

----------


## Olis

ze_droopy: C'est juste une vidéo RAW (brute) d'un test comme ils en publient souvent, des vidéos de propagandes je peux t'en mettre des tonnes (des russes comme des américaines et autres européennes aussi), mais bon ça aura permis de parler des navires et des missiles AM.
Pas besoin d'attendre les malouines pour prendre la décision de rendre moins combustible les navires, ils brulaient déjà bien durant la WWII  :Cigare: , mais on n'arrête pas le progrès (et les matériaux qui étaient utilisés dans les années 80 sont aujourd'hui interdits), d'ailleurs ceux qui ont brulés le 'mieux' étaient des cargos civils durant les malouines.

Petit update de 250Mb sur steam: le mig21 et la gazelle sont de retour en beta

----------


## Aleas

Tous les bâtiments militaires ne sont pas non plus construits de la même façon et égaux dans leur résistance à une frappe, les catamaran HSV US par exemple...



Oui il flotte mais à part ça...

Et dans DCS quand j'y jouais il y a quelques années les navires étaient soit opérationnels soit coulés, aucune localisation des dégâts non plus juste une limite sur la puissance de l'explosion capable de les "blesser" et des "points de vie".

----------


## Loloborgo

> Le Yak-52 est dans le shop


y.o.u.p.i  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Flappie

> ze_droopy: C'est juste une vidéo RAW (brute)


Pas si raw que ça, y'a un montage de plusieurs séquences différentes, qui implique donc des choix.

----------


## Olis

Le test réel dure plus de 2 ou 3 minutes, c'est normal qu'il y ait des coupures et raw veut dire qu'il n'y a pas eu de post-process, la vidéo est brute (par exemple pas de floutage ou de voice on top)

----------


## ze_droopy

[poil-de-cultage technique]
C'est un rush, pas un RAW.
[/poil-de-cultage technique]

Ayé, j'ai format c:, installer un SSD et calé DCS dessus. Pas encore eu le temps d'essayer, me reste plein de trucs à installer (modules, joy, tir...) Mais j'espère que ça résoudra mes problèmes de chargement.  :Vibre:

----------


## Olis

Si tu le dis, surement que ceux qui ont fait la vidéo doivent être incultes 

[poil-de-cultage technique]
Rushes (AKA daily rushes or dailies) is a film production term used in some countries to describe the raw footage from a day's shooting.
[/poil-de-cultage technique]

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: Early accès Battle of Bodenplatte
*

L'annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-650370

Avec ce qui pourrait être le prochain zozio...   :;):

----------


## papagueff

Bonjour à tous, je suis de retour de quelques semaines de vacances et je m'aperçois que je ne sais plus piloter le FA18. Des volontaires pour me remettre à niveau ? Merci d'avance aux gentils formateurs qui vont me supporter.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

Salut papagueff, je ne me suis pas mis au Hornet, mais je suis prêt à t'accompagner en Harrier un de ces 4.

----------


## TheSchmout

Bonjour, y a-t-il un vol de canards prévu cette semaine ? Je poursuis ma réadaptation au Harrier et ses systèmes et me mets doucement au F18...Donc si certains d’entre vous volent dans la semaine le soir ce sera avec plaisir  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Ça peut s'arranger, oui. Je risque de ne pas être dispo ce soir, par contre. Quel jour vous arrangerait ?

Comptez-vous !

papagueff (Hornet)
TheSchoumt (Harrier / Hornet)
Flappie (Harrier / Viggen)

----------


## TheSchmout

Moi aussi ce soir ça ne va pas être possible. Par contre, pas de problème pour voler en soirée mardi, mercredi ou jeudi. Au choix.

----------


## papagueff

> Ça peut s'arranger, oui. Je risque de ne pas être dispo ce soir, par contre. Quel jour vous arrangerait ?
> 
> Comptez-vous !
> 
> papagueff (Hornet)
> TheSchoumt (Harrier / Hornet)
> Flappie (Harrier / Viggen)


Mardi soir si cela convient à tout le monde .

----------


## TheSchmout

Ok pour moi.
Rendez-vous à quelle heure ?
Pouvez-vous me redonner le teamspeak svp ?

----------


## papagueff

> Ok pour moi.
> Rendez-vous à quelle heure ?
> Pouvez-vous me redonner le teamspeak svp ?


Voilà, c'est fait, en message privé. Rendez vous à 21h

----------


## Flappie

Ok pour demain soir.
De quelles maps disposez-vous tous les 2, parmi Caucase, NTTR et Persian Gulf ?

On joue sur la stable ou la beta ?

----------


## papagueff

J'ai les trois maps et les deux versions de DCS, donc pour moi c'est comme tu veux.   :^_^:

----------


## ze_droopy

Fuck yeah, je suis prêt !  :Vibre: 

Toujours autant une buse en F-18, je n'ai rien eu le temps de réviser, trop occupé à tout réinstaller  :B): 
Je n'ai que la stable pour l'instant.

----------


## Olis

Razbam a publié des images du théatre des falklands, ça me rappelle qu'il n'y a quasiment aucune ville là bas, ni végétation haute, à part des moutons la map paraitra bien vide

----------


## TheSchmout

> Ok pour demain soir.
> De quelles maps disposez-vous tous les 2, parmi Caucase, NTTR et Persian Gulf ?
> 
> On joue sur la stable ou la beta ?


J’ai les 3 maps donc pour moi c’est comme vous voulez. Par contre, je n’ai que la stable d’installée pour l’ instant.

Ok pour 21h. A ce soir.

----------


## Flappie

> Fuck yeah, je suis prêt ! 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/08/07/2a6...a726d75.md.jpg
> Toujours autant une buse en F-18, je n'ai rien eu le temps de réviser, trop occupé à tout réinstaller 
> Je n'ai que la stable pour l'instant.


Jolie config.  :Clap: 




> J’ai les 3 maps donc pour moi c’est comme vous voulez. Par contre, je n’ai que la stable d’installée pour l’ instant.
> 
> Ok pour 21h. A ce soir.


Pareil pour moi. On jouera donc sur la stable, ce soir à 21h, rdv sur le TS de la Loose.
Je propose de rejouer une des dernières missions de Nico sur le golfe.





> Razbam a publié des images du théatre des falklands, ça me rappelle qu'il n'y a quasiment aucune ville là bas, ni végétation haute, à part des moutons la map paraitra bien vide


On se demande toujours pourquoi l'Argentine a voulu revendiquer cette Irlande miniature, quitte à perdre quelques militaires au passage...

----------


## Empnicolas

Normalement présent ce soir en fonction du temps

----------


## Olis

En faisant simple:
Les malouines étaient argentines jusqu'en 18xx, ils en ont été chassés par les usa, puis les anglais ont occupés le terrain. C'est un peu l'alsace-lorraine des argentins.
Pourquoi ils ont voulus les récupérer ? Junte militaire en perte de 'popularité' par le peuple, économie en rade,...
Pourquoi Thatcher les a récupérées, grêves à répétition en uk, perte de popularité, économie en rade...
Donc en gros les mêmes raisons pour détourner l'attention du peuple des vrais problèmes.
Et cerise sur le gateau, des gisements de pétrole ont été découverts il y a une 20aine d'année

----------


## papagueff

> En faisant simple:
> Les malouines étaient argentines jusqu'en 18xx, ils en ont été chassés par les usa, puis les anglais ont occupés le terrain. C'est un peu l'alsace-lorraine des argentins.
> Pourquoi ils ont voulus les récupérer ? Junte militaire en perte de 'popularité' par le peuple, économie en rade,...
> Pourquoi Thatcher les a récupérées, grêves à répétition en uk, perte de popularité, économie en rade...
> Donc en gros les mêmes raisons pour détourner l'attention du peuple des vrais problèmes.
> Et cerise sur le gateau, des gisements de pétrole ont été découverts il y a une 20aine d'année


Alors là, tout s'explique. Je comprend mieux. La seule chose que je me rappelle de ce conflit c'est l'utilisation de missiles exocet, vendus par la France et qui ont fait de sérieux dégâts aux navires.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Sur les Malouines, y a ce bouquin qui est pas mal du tout :
https://www.amazon.fr/Hundred-Days-W...=UTF8&qid=&sr=

----------


## Olis

Est-ce que cet amiral anglais parle des crimes de guerre par des soldats anglais ? Il y a des documentaires et films qui sont faciles d'accès (sur youtube par exemple)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les français qui se sont barrés en courant en pensant que les argentins ne pourraient pas rendre les exocets opérationnels soit dit en passant.

https://youtu.be/xeAETCPgE4k
Documentaire History channel par exemple

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et les argentins envoyé dans les malouines étaient en grande majorité des conscrits, très mal équipés, en mai/juin c'est la fin de l'automne, froid, pluie...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je ne sais pas te dire, je n'en suis pas encore au débarquement. Mais la lecture est intéressante. On a quelques infos sur les opérations avec les Harrier, sur les "accrochages" et notamment sur l'attaque des Argentins avec les exocet.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://youtu.be/xeAETCPgE4k
> Documentaire History channel par exemple


Ca a l'air intéressant effectivement, dommage que ça soit pas en Anglais  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Est-ce que cet amiral anglais parle des crimes de guerre par des soldats anglais ? Il y a des documentaires et films qui sont faciles d'accès (sur youtube par exemple)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Les français qui se sont barrés en courant en pensant que les argentins ne pourraient pas rendre les exocets opérationnels soit dit en passant.
> 
> https://youtu.be/xeAETCPgE4k
> Documentaire History channel par exemple
> 
> ...


Barrés en courant ? On s'est plutôt empressés de leur livrer des Super Étendard et l'arsenal qui va bien.  :^_^: 
Mon beau père bossait à l'époque sur les chantiers de l'Atlantique : il les a vus partir en bateau , apparemment "incognito". J'ignore si c'était 3 mois, 3 semaines ou 3 jours avant le début de l'invasion, cela dit.

----------


## Olis

> Barrés en courant ? On s'est plutôt empressés de leur livrer des Super Étendard et l'arsenal qui va bien. 
> Mon beau père bossait à l'époque sur les chantiers de l'Atlantique : il les a vus partir en bateau , apparemment "incognito". J'ignore si c'était 3 mois, 3 semaines ou 3 jours avant le début de l'invasion, cela dit.


*Quand* la guerre a éclaté les français se sont barrés en laissant tout en plan, je te rappelle qu'il y a eu un embargo des livraisons d'armes à l'argentine pour ne pas froisser les anglais et un allié de l'otan (même si la france n'était pas dans l'otan à cette période), aucune armes n'a été livré pendant la guerre (tu écris toi même que tu ne sais pas quand il est parti)
Et quoi que tu puisses en dire j'ai discuté avec des ex-combatants (j'étais 10 ans en argentine) et *tous* ont dit la même chose: les français ont tout laissé en plan avec des missiles (5 pas plus) pas encore prêt à être lancé (et 5 SE).

Il y a *un* témoignage qu'une équipe technique serait resté pour valider le couple SE-Exocet (enfin équipe est un grand mot vu qu'il semblerait que c'était une voir 2 personnes)
Il y a une rumeur que les techniciens d'aérospatiale aurait oublié des manuels techniques quand ils sont partis.
Il y a une rumeur que les techniciens argentins qui faisait les preuves d'intégrations en France faisait les test et envoyaient les résultat.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il suffit de demander



Je te laisse traduire:


La trama secreta de los códigos Exocet en 1982

Por: Edgardo Aguilera

El programa «Document» de la BBC, emitido en la víspera, revela que un equipo técnico de los constructores franceses del sistema avión Super Etendard-misil Exocet estuvo durante la Guerra de Malvinas de 1982 en el país mejorando el funcionamiento de los misiles y se hace eco de una nota de reciente aparición en la revista francesa Le Marin con el testimonio de uno de los técnicos, a quien identifica con las iniciales C.L. (Christian Larrieu).

El diario Ámbito Financiero, en la edición del 2 de abril de 2002, oportunidad del 20° aniversario de la recuperación de las islas, reveló la trama de una historia que incluyó el amor entre uno de los técnicos galos y una profesora de francés, oriunda de Bahía Blanca, con quien más tarde se casó y viven en la actualidad en París.

El jefe de esa misión, Hervé Colin, del grupo Dassault-Breguet, junto a Pierre Guiminot -el francés que quedó prendado de la profesora argentina- de la empresa Thomson CSF, además del ingeniero Christian Larrieu, de la firma Sagem, trabajaron codo a codo con los aviadores navales y técnicos en la base Comandante Espora para poner a punto las aeronaves.

Luego del pedido de Margaret Thatcher a François Mitterrand para que el Gobierno galo impidiese a los argentinos la operación del letal avión Super Etendard y su misil Exocet (pez volador, en francés), la presión se hizo sentir y todos los técnicos, salvo Guiminot, de Thomson, retornaron a Francia.

La contratista Thomson era clave, proveía los circuitos de la interfaz que permite el «diálogo» de los sensores del avión (el radar) con el complejo mecanismo de guiado del misil hasta el blanco.

El fabricante del misil, la empresa Aeroespatiale, fue la primera en cortar los contactos con la Aviación Naval argentina, pero Guiminot, aunque pertenecía al conglomerado Thomson, conocía el sistema tanto como un especialista de Aeroespatiale y ayudó al éxito de la misión de puesta a punto.

El centro de la operación de adquisición del programa HUUK, nombre código de la compra de los aviones Super Etendard y sus misiles AM-39, era el entonces capitán de fragata Carlos Testa, un ingeniero en armas y control de tiro, que se destacaba por su tenacidad para resolver dificultades técnicas, quien años más tarde de la finalización de

la guerra, en 1993, fue designado agregado naval en la embajada argentina en Francia. En simultáneo con los esfuerzos de los técnicos y mecánicos de la base aeronaval Comandante Espora para «sintonizar» el avión con el lanzador y el misil Exocet, Testa afilaba sus contactos en París para dar con los números códigos que requería la puesta a punto del sistema avión-misil. Dos suboficiales, el «Mingo» Ibáñez y Banegas, pasaron días con noches interminables entre cables, valijas de prueba, computadoras portátiles y datos de los preciados «códigos», los números que en determinada secuencia permitían ajustar todo el conjunto de las señales de posición, la telemetría, el radar y el sistema de puntería del misil, dijo a ese diario un técnico que prefirió no dar su nombre.

La culminación con el éxito en las maniobras de puesta a punto llegó por el rol casi de James Bond cumplido por Testa, quien recibió los ansiados «códigos» directamente de una de las empresas francesas involucradas en la construcción de los Super. La información partió hacia la Argentina en manos del comandante de una aeronave de Aerolíneas Argentinas. Los datos coronaron el esfuerzo de equipo y las pruebas dieron luz verde al lanzamiento del misil que el 4 de mayo se mostró al mundo como el arma más letal en el combate antisuperficie con el hundimiento del destructor Sheffield.

Las maniobras de inteligencia británicas se agudizaron tras el ataque exitoso del binomio Super-Exocet y el alto mando inglés concibió una operación extrema: el sabotaje a los aviones en Río Grande y la eliminación de los pilotos navales. Fracasó por la pérdida del factor sorpresa, los viejos radares SPS 40 de los destructores Piedrabuena y Bouchard detectaron el helicóptero Sea King de la Royal Navy que transportaba a los comandos de las SAS encargados de esa misión casi suicida. Las tropas de elite se replegaron vía Chile tras incendiar el helicóptero.

FUENTE: La trama secreta de los códigos Exocet en 1982 - Ambito.com

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci !

----------


## Flappie

> *Quand* la guerre a éclaté les français se sont barrés en laissant tout en plan


Là, c'est plus clair, et on est d'accord.

----------


## Olis

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Flappie: C'est ce que j'ai écris depuis le début  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Flappie: C'est ce que j'ai écris depuis le début


Non, tu as d'abord dit...




> Est-ce que cet amiral anglais parle des crimes de guerre par des soldats anglais ? Il y a des documentaires et films qui sont faciles d'accès (sur youtube par exemple)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
>  Les français qui se sont barrés en courant en pensant que les argentins ne pourraient pas rendre les exocets opérationnels soit dit en passant.


... sans préciser quand. Avant le début ? au début ? au milieu du conflit ?


Ensuite, tu as dit :



> *Quand* la guerre a éclaté les français se sont barrés en laissant tout en plan


Et là, c'est on ne peut plus clair.  :Clap: 


Merci pour toutes ces vidéos et ces explications, c'est un conflit que je connais très mal.

----------


## Bacab

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Flappie: C'est ce que j'ai écris depuis le début


Le témoignage du pilote anglais est assez partial (mais c'est normal, _à vaincre sans péril on triomphe sans gloire_ et ce serait dommage de ne pas montrer de manière triomphale comment l'Angleterre, l'une des plus grande puissance du monde, a écrasé un pays pauvre sous le joug d'un dictateur) : les Mirages argentins vont certes deux fois plus vite et le R530 à certes une portée double de celle du Sidewinder en face-face mais : les Mirages ne peuvent pas rester longtemps sur zone car ils sont short pétrole et le R530 à guidage radar (à ne pas confondre avec les Super 530 qui n'ont jamais été monté sur Mirage III) est complètement dépassé technologiquement et peu fiable. A contrario les Sea Harrier disposent du dernier né des Sidewinder, la première version tout aspect. De plus dans quasiment tout son domaine de vol, le Sea Harrier à l'avantage en basse altitude où se sont déroulés la majorité des affrontements.
Qu'on soit bien d'accord je ne critique pas l'intervention anglaise (dont à ma connaissance la légitimité n'a jamais été remise en question), ni l'action des pilotes anglais mais je n'aime pas trop ce genre de "documentaire" qui en taisant une partie de la réalité se gargarise et se vautre dans le patriotisme dénué de réflexion : "c'est nous qu'on est les meilleurs !".

----------


## Olis

Malheureusement les documentaires du coté argentin sont quasiment tous en espagnol, c'est pour cela que je n'ai rien publié, mais ils existent (et aussi de très bons films)
Flappie: cette guerre a été une surprise pour tout le monde, y compris les français, donc ils n'auraient pas pu partir avant 😉 (mais c'est vrai que connaissant un peu le sujet, je le sous entendait)
A tout cela il faut rajouter la 'trahison' du chili, le refus de l'argentine de mettre en branle le traité sud américain de défense et refuser l'aide militaire de plusieurs pays, l'attaque du croiseur belgrano en dehors de la zone d'exclusion, le sous-marin anglais qui avait l'ordre d'attaquer à l'arme nucléaire la 2eme ville du pays et enfin l'aide 'satellite' des américains (et j'en passe)

Tout ça pour revenir au théatre d'opération développé par razbam, théatre qui sera bien pauvre, peu de relief, quasiment aucune ville et pas de végétation

----------


## Flappie

> Tout ça pour revenir au théatre d'opération développé par razbam, théatre qui sera bien pauvre, peu de relief, quasiment aucune ville et pas de végétation


Tu veux dire que la map de RAZBAM ne sera pas fidèle aux "vraies" îles ? Ou plutôt que les vraies îles sont effectivement pauvres en villes et en végétation ?

A priori, la map va surtout intéresser les amateurs de guerre navale (Tomcat, Hornet, Harrier, Flanker-D...) et d'hélicos.

----------


## Olis

Et vaincre sans péril...les anglais n'ont pas été loin de la défaite, les exocet ayant coulé le cargo qui transportait les hélicos, il ne leur en restait que quelques uns. Le porte avions anglais s'étant 'officieusement' pris des bombes, la résistance terrestre a fait aussi des dégats, ce n'était pas non plus une partie de plaisir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les vraies iles n'ont quasiment aucune végétation et à part la capitale, port stanley, le reste étant des hameaux, population totale des iles: 3400 habitants

----------


## DHP

> "L'histoire est un mensonge raconté par les vainqueurs"


Merci pour les vidéos en tous les cas.

----------


## Bacab

> Et vaincre sans péril...les anglais n'ont pas été loin de la défaite, les exocet ayant coulé le cargo qui transportait les hélicos, il ne leur en restait que quelques uns. Le porte avions anglais s'étant 'officieusement' pris des bombes, la résistance terrestre a fait aussi des dégats, ce n'était pas non plus une partie de plaisir.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Les vraies iles n'ont quasiment aucune végétation et à part la capitale, port stanley, le reste étant des hameaux, population totale des iles: 3400 habitants


Je ne faisais allusion qu'aux combats aériens décrits dans la vidéo, à savoir Mirage III & A-4 contre Sea Harrier.

----------


## Jokletox

> A priori, la map va surtout intéresser les amateurs de guerre navale (Tomcat, Hornet, Harrier, Flanker-D...) et d'hélicos.


Va peut-être falloir revoir la gestion des dégâts sur les bateaux et développer un peu l'aspect air/mer sinon ça va être plutôt triste...

----------


## ajcrou

> Sur les Malouines, y a ce bouquin qui est pas mal du tout :
> https://www.amazon.fr/Hundred-Days-W...=UTF8&qid=&sr=


Salut

Sur le côté argentin, le livre suivant est aussi assez intéressant et détaillé sur les opérations aériennes :
RIVAS, Santiago. Wings of the Malvinas: The Argentine Air War over the Falklands. Hikoki, 2012, 400 p.
https://www.amazon.fr/Wings-Malvinas.../dp/1902109228

Sinon sans rapport, même si je sais que vous êtes davantage orienté ici sur les chalumeaux. Concernant le simulateur de vol : Il2 (la nouvelle série, pas l'ancien).

J'ai un bon de réduction de 25% pour tout achat sur le store ( https://il2sturmovik.com/store/battle-of-bodenplatte/ ), sauf les early access. En principe, aussi utilisable pour Cliff of Dover. Il est disponible jusqu'au 14 septembre. 

Ayant déjà tout acheté dessus  ::ninja::  ::ninja::  ::ninja::   , je ne sais pas quoi en faire, donc si quelqu'un est intéressé.

----------


## Loloborgo

> J'ai un bon de réduction de 25% pour tout achat sur le store ( https://il2sturmovik.com/store/battle-of-bodenplatte/ ), sauf les early access. En principe, aussi utilisable pour Cliff of Dover. Il est disponible jusqu'au 14 septembre. 
> Ayant déjà tout acheté dessus   , je ne sais pas quoi en faire, donc si quelqu'un est intéressé.


Très sympa comme geste!  ::happy2:: 

Je passe mon tour, j'ai également dévalisé depuis un moment leur store, et je me suis calmé depuis l'annonce de Battle of Kuban, bien que Botenplatte me fasse vraiment de l'oeil, faut juste pas qu'je craque!  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Bon, au départ, je me demandais un peu ce que j’allais bien pouvoir f… avec ça.
Un pote et une vidéo ont fini par me convaincre et je prends mon pied  ::P: 



Test à l’arrache sur serveur et j’ai trouvé un ailier non-raciste  ::):  On s’est un peu amusé et je l’ai ensuite rejoins - un peu tendu à l’appontage vu que je ne fais jamais ça et que la visibilité n’est pas spécialement optimale en Yak.

----------


## Flappie

Je suis ravi que le Yak-52 ait rejoint le parc DCS : au moins, quand je m'envolerai à bord du Frogfoot, personne ne me dira plus que c'est l'avion le plus moche que la terre ait porté repoussé.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

en attendant un éventuel eurofighter... :D

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Même son train d’atterissage est moche à ce Yak. Faut le faire quand même ^^
En tout cas mon level en stoïcisme vient d’exploser le compteur.

----------


## ajcrou

> bien que Botenplatte me fasse vraiment de l'oeil, faut juste pas qu'je craque!


Personnellement, j'ai déjà craqué lorsque j'ai vu les images du Spitfire Mk IX  ::love::  ::love::  ::love::

----------


## Olis

Même si c'est un peu hors sujet, bien qu'une des maps est le caucase, mais ça remet un peu les choses en place et ça peut en intéresser certains:

----------


## Aleas

> Même si c'est un peu hors sujet, bien qu'une des maps est le caucase, mais ça remet un peu les choses en place et ça peut en intéresser certains:


Alors sans me prononcer sur la qualité du docu il y a un topic fait pour : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...ifimse/page150

----------


## ze_droopy

Ça n'a effectivement rien à voir avec la simulation, ce n'est pas le bon topic.


Spoiler Alert! 


Au passage, je rappelle qu'un documentaire "indépendant" ne veut pas dire "objectif" (ça n'existe pas de toute façon).
Sinon, il a fait ça avec windows movie maker?

----------


## Olis

ze_droopy: je ne suis pas d'accord, il y a bien une relation avec DCS, la campagne du SU-27 retrace ces évènements c'est pour cela que je me suis permis  ::siffle::  (et cette semaine c'était les 10 ans de cette guerre)
Tu peux directement enlever le mot 'indépendants' de ta phrase, et connaissant le travail de ce journaliste, il est beaucoup plus objectifs que 99% des pseudos journalistes de l'ouest (ce n'est pas pour rien que les ukrainiens et les géorgiens veulent sa tête).
Je ne sais pas avec quoi il a fait ses documentaires, je peux lui demander si vraiment tu veux le savoir.
Enfin bon sujet clos pour moi

----------


## Flappie

Sur le forum officiel de DCS, il est explicitement demandé de ne pas "faire de politique" histoire de bien rappeler qu'il s'agit avant tout d'un jeu. Je suppose qu'il en est de même pour le forum d'IL-2 Je rejoins Aleas et ze_droopy en ce qui concerne le présent topic : évitons de mélanger le jeu et la politique.

Il y a quelques mois, je posais des questions sur les conflits qu'il pourrait être intéressant de simuler dans DCS. jeanba m'avait très gentiment envoyé un MP contenant un paquet de liens sur le sujet, ce qui avait permis d'éviter une incursion politique aux lecteurs du topic. Je propose qu'on s'en tienne là. Merci à tous

----------


## Olis

Si un documentaire est de la politique pour toi  ::blink:: , c'est ton opinion mais alors il va falloir effacer toutes les vidéos (et il y en a un paquet), y compris celles sur les Malouines ou bizarrement personne ne s'est excité  ::w00t::  (et éviter de nommer des pays/nationalités dans les missions de vol, des fois que ça puisse choquer  :Vibre: ), de plus nous ne sommes ni sur le forum de DCS ni sur celui de IL-2, et enfin j'avais bien mis que le sujet était clos pour moi (donc pas de polémiques ni de discussions stériles).

Sur ce, bon app'

----------


## Flappie

Bon app'.  ::):

----------


## papagueff

Moi, tout ce qui m'intéresse c'est de savoir si on se réuni dans la semaine pour voler et de piloter mon F18.   :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors sans me prononcer sur la qualité du docu il y a un topic fait pour : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...ifimse/page150


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi Aléas.

----------


## Olis

Bon, à part ça joli bug, les Mi-24 se posent sur l'eau et ne coulent pas  ::wub::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Du monde pour des engins à hélice ce soir ? Je vais sans doute rejoindre du monde sur serveur C6 dans la soirée. Ou 59th Ravens.
Je serai sur le Discord C6.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Même si c'est un peu hors sujet, bien qu'une des maps est le caucase, mais ça remet un peu les choses en place et ça peut en intéresser certains:


Dans les 2 premières minutes: "BBC propaganda" -> objectivité zéro. Quand tu est journaliste où fait un reportage tu énonce les faits et c'est tout. Quand je regarde le reste de sa chaine je vois: "Crimean Bridge Crossing! And Brit in Crimea!!", "Racism in Russia!! What I've Heard (in Western Media) vs What I've Seen (in Russia) (Рус)" et je m'arrête la car je ne connais pas le russe. Le type est aussi objectif que si on demandais l'avis de Poutine sur la quastion.
Conclusion: vidéo à jeter.


Sinon vidéo de la session de la semaine dernière:

----------


## Olis

Ah oui la BBC dit la vérité, que la vérité, toujours la vérité  :haha: 
Tu n'as pas besoin à demander son avis à Poutine, tu peux le demander aux 7 millions de touristes qui sont allé voir le mondial (et après on me dit que c'est moi qui fait de la politique) mais c'est plus fatigant que de se vautrer devant TF1/M6/CNN

La propagande tf1 fonctionne bien chez certains, continue dans ton monde empnicolas

Bref empnicolas au goulag

----------


## ze_droopy

> continue dans ton monde


Et continue dans le tien en nous foutant la paix, ou change de ton.
désolé je craque
Ça fait 3 canards qui t'expliquent que ta vidéo est politique, dans un topic totalement apolitique. Tu as déjà chercher à nous engager sur ce terrain à propos de Malouines, ce qui n'était pas non plus le sujet.
Ta jeunesse (j'espère) t’empêche peut-être encore de te remettre en cause, mais ce n'est pas sur ce topic que tu gagneras des adhérents à tes convictions, car nous n'en discutons pas. (regarde bien, personne ne refute le fond du sujet, juste la forme. Parce qu'ici on s'en fout) => cf. le topic donné par Aléas si tu veux te faire plaisir en débattant sur un forum.



@Papagueff: Je suis presque lâché F-18 à son niveau d'avancement sur la stable. Y'a moyen lundi ou mardi je pense.

----------


## SergeyevK

Non mais bon, Ça suffit ! Olis, il y a un topic dédié pour ça et ce n’est pas celui-ci !

----------


## Olis

Vous vous en foutez tellement que c'est vous qui continuez à en discuter, et ze_droopy va prendre tes cachets, ce n'est certainement pas toi qui va me dire de changer de ton (allez au goulag aussi), en plus de ne pas savoir lire ou plutot de ne lire que ce qui t'intéresse

----------


## Tugais

Tu fais chier à pourrir ce topic.

----------


## Olis

Et un autre qui en remets une couche

----------


## papagueff

Et moi l’ancêtre du forum, je vais te demander Olis de passer tes vidéos et tes commentaires sur le topic dédié au sujet, de pas venir pourrir notre excellente ambiance, sinon je demande aux administrateurs de te bannir de ce forum. Merci

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour Dusty; à voir Lundi ou Mardi, je suis dispo.

----------


## Flappie

Dispo toute la semaine prochaine sauf vendredi.  ::):

----------


## papagueff

Lundi soir, nous sommes au moins trois. Qui dit mieux.   ::):   attention mettez vos versions de DCS à jour.

----------


## Flappie

Ok pour lundi, sur la stable.
Je vous accompagne en CAS, à bord de ce dont vous aurez besoin.

----------


## war-p

> Et continue dans le tien en nous foutant la paix, ou change de ton.
> désolé je craque
> Ça fait 3 canards qui t'expliquent que ta vidéo est politique, dans un topic totalement apolitique. Tu as déjà chercher à nous engager sur ce terrain à propos de Malouines, ce qui n'était pas non plus le sujet.
> Ta jeunesse (j'espère) t’empêche peut-être encore de te remettre en cause, mais ce n'est pas sur ce topic que tu gagneras des adhérents à tes convictions, car nous n'en discutons pas. (regarde bien, personne ne refute le fond du sujet, juste la forme. Parce qu'ici on s'en fout) => cf. le topic donné par Aléas si tu veux te faire plaisir en débattant sur un forum.
> 
> 
> 
> @Papagueff: Je suis presque lâché F-18 à son niveau d'avancement sur la stable. Y'a moyen lundi ou mardi je pense.


La stable à l'air d'en être au même point que la testing  :;):  Le AIM-120C x10  :Bave:

----------


## Empnicolas

Présent tous les soir (de toute façon je vous verrai sur le TS ^^)

----------


## Bacab

Vous volerez sur quoi ce soir ? (Caucase ?)

Je vole en Mirage 2000 en ce moment donc s'il y a de la place pour faire camion à GBU ou s'il y a besoin d'une couverture aérienne (quoiqu'en ce moment avec la canicule y'a pas trop besoin de couverture).

----------


## DHP

Une discussion intéressante sur les missiles entre Ralfidude et IASGATG.

----------


## ze_droopy

> La stable à l'air d'en être au même point que la testing  Le AIM-120C x10


Ah ben zut, à lire le fil facebook je ne pensais pas que ça avait rejoint la stable.

@Nico: On prend une de tes missions?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ah ben zut, à lire le fil facebook je ne pensais pas que ça avait rejoint la stable.
> 
> @Nico: On prend une de tes missions?


Je regarde ce que j'ai pour le caucase. De façon sure j'en ai pour le Nevada et Hormuz.

Edit: pour le caucase j'ai mais elle sont assez ancienne, j'essaye de les "moderniser" (je remplace les F-18 par des pilotables quand leurs tache est possible actuellement, je rajoute les harriers et mirage, le met une fréquence à l'Awacs)



> La zone russe au nord du Caucasse possède plusieurs usines et entrepots indispenble  pour la région.
> Votre objectif est de détruire le plus de cible au sol:
> -En A-10C vous devez détruire les plus de cibles au sol: usine et entrepot avec les GBU-31, les urals garés avec les CBU-103 (cluster GPS)
> - En Su-25T votre objectif est d'escorter les A-10C et de détruire les défenses AA radar
> - En F-15C et Su-27, votre objectif est d'escorter les avions d'attaque au sol (A-10C ou F-15E si pas d'A-10C) 
> 
> Les installations enemies sont défendues un grand nombre d'AA courte portée
> 
> -Tous les roles sont facultatifs
> ...





> La flotte russe de la mer noir est actuellement en escale au niveau du port de Novorossiysk sur des installations nouvellement construite.
> 
> Notre aviation va etre lancé sur zone avec pour objectif de détruire ces nouvelles installations.
> 
> -En chasseur anti-air (F-14, F-15C, F-18 AA, Mirage 2000, Su-27, Su-33) votre objectif est d'escorter les forces d'attaque au sol (protection prioritaire) et anti navires.
> - En A-10C, Harrier et F-18AG votre objectif est de détruire les installations portuaires (points de passage dessus). 
> - En Su-25T et F-18 SEAD, votre objectif est d'escorter les forces d'attaque et de détruire les défenses radar
> - En F-18AN (anti-navire) votre objectif est de détruire les navires millitaires se trouvant dans la baie de Novorossiysk (objectif secondaire).
> 
> ...





Edit 2: Bon je fais en faire une rapide cet aprem, ça sera plus simple et surement plus adapté!

----------


## Flappie

> Edit 2: Bon je fais en faire une rapide cet aprem, ça sera plus simple et surement plus adapté!


Super, merci.  ::):

----------


## papagueff

> Une discussion intéressante sur les missiles entre Ralfidude et IASGATG.


Merci DHP mais ta vidéo aurais été plus intéressante si elle fut plus courte et surtout en français.   :ouaiouai: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci Nico, à ce soir.

----------


## Bacab

A l'occasion si quelqu'un pouvait me renvoyer l’adresse et le mot de passe du TS/mumble que vous utilisez, merci !

----------


## Bacab

Merci à tous pour le TS, et maintenant la question ultime : on se retrouve à quelle heure ?

----------


## Flappie

Rdv à partir de 21h00.

----------


## Bacab

> Rdv à partir de 21h00.


Roger !

----------


## TheSchmout

Je devrais faire partie de vos effectifs ce soir pour un vol en F18 (ou Harrier si nécessaire)

----------


## TheSchmout

Finalement pas possible pour moi... Une prochaine fois. Bonne soirée à tous.

----------


## ze_droopy

Désolé Bacab, avec tous mes changements de vol et retour serveur, mon Tacview m'a enregistré un fichier vide  ::(: .

----------


## Bacab

> Désolé Bacab, avec tous mes changements de vol et retour serveur, mon Tacview m'a enregistré un fichier vide .


Pas de problème. Vu ma piètre prestation je reprends l'entrainement en air-air sur Mirage  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

Le fichier tacview d'hier: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0gjmr7814b....zip.acmi?dl=0

(le 1er Mig-21 est détruit car il fait une manœuvre d'esquive et percute l'eau en évitant mon AIM-12, donc je m'atribut la victoire aérienne  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Bacab

> Le fichier tacview d'hier: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0gjmr7814b....zip.acmi?dl=0
> 
> (le 1er Mig-21 est détruit car il fait une manœuvre d'esquive et percute l'eau en évitant mon AIM-12, donc je m'atribut la victoire aérienne )


Effectivement, et tu as bien raison.

----------


## ze_droopy

Merci pour le track. L'unique engagement a quand même permis de s'entrainer.

AAR: - Je n'aurai pas du avoir de doute lors de mon premier raygun sur la menace présente (mais je ne m'y attendais pas aussi tôt). J'aurais peut être sauvé Flappie.
- J'aurai du pouvoir défendre Bacab en dog avant qu'il ne soit trop tard
- On était quand même bien désorganisés  ::P: 

LL: - Préparer le jettison des pendulaires dès qu'une menace air est repérée
- S'habituer à la symbologie de l'IFF dans le HUD (même si fisher-price pour l'instant) pour moins hésiter en furball.
- Arrêter de mélanger les boutons du sensor select en ACM (j'ai mis 3 plombes a accrocher le Mig)

Vivement la prochaine !

----------


## Flappie

> en évitant mon AIM-12


Une nouvelle arme top-secret ?  ::o: 

Dites, quelqu'un sait si on peut désormais ravitailler le Viggen de n'importe où *en multijoueurs* ? Ça fait un an et demi que j'attends cette fonctionnalité, et j'aimerais bien la mettre en pratique dans nos missions.

----------


## ze_droopy

Ça ?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url...5&share_type=t

Ils bossent dessus mais toujours pas dispo en multi.

----------


## Empnicolas

J'ai modifié et testé la mission d'hier, la CAP devrait bien fonctionné. Je mettrai le fichier sur le TS ce soir.

Sinon Wags a sorti une vidéo sur les nouveauté au F-18 (surmeent cette semaine en openbeta):

----------


## ze_droopy

La déception quand il parle du 9X en commençant par dire que la visée casque n'est pas pour tout de suite...  ::|:

----------


## Bacab

> Merci pour le track. L'unique engagement a quand même permis de s'entrainer.
> 
> AAR: - Je n'aurai pas du avoir de doute lors de mon premier raygun sur la menace présente (mais je ne m'y attendais pas aussi tôt). J'aurais peut être sauvé Flappie.
> - J'aurai du pouvoir défendre Bacab en dog avant qu'il ne soit trop tard
> - On était quand même bien désorganisés 
> 
> LL: - Préparer le jettison des pendulaires dès qu'une menace air est repérée
> - S'habituer à la symbologie de l'IFF dans le HUD (même si fisher-price pour l'instant) pour moins hésiter en furball.
> - Arrêter de mélanger les boutons du sensor select en ACM (j'ai mis 3 plombes a accrocher le Mig)
> ...


Je ne m'attendais pas non plus à ce que la CAP adverse arrive si tôt. Mais cela n'excuse en rien mes erreurs : 
- j'ai oublié de larguer mon ventral et de placer le switch "charges" sur AA ce qui explique ma manœuvrabilité famélique et mon crash final;
- je me suis trompé d'indicatif au moins une fois donc je suis allé à la pèche aux contacts dans la mauvaise direction (j'ai cru que l'AWACS me répondait alors qu'il répondait à quelqu'un d'autre);
- j'ai tiré un 530 sur un allié (sans dommage toutefois); j'ai fait trop confiance à l'IFF et soit j'ai oublié de demander le railgun, soir Papagueff étant accroché par l'Osa, il n'a pas réagi ce qui m'a conduit à tirer;
- on aurait du dire au strike d'attendre au dessus du PA, ou autre point de rassemblement, le temps de nettoyer la CAP ennemie, cela aurait éviter un peu de confusion et le décès d'un pilote de Viggen.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je me suis amusé à faire un teaser pour la mission de lundi. On a presque l'impression qu'on est bon  ::ninja::

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je me suis amusé à faire un teaser pour la mission de lundi. On a presque l'impression qu'on est bon


Même embelli, on a bien l'air mauvais  ::P:  (a part le zouli tir de Rb05 de Flappie)

----------


## Truf

Dites les canards volants, petite question concernant IL2 (dans ses dernières versions) : est-ce qu'on peut attribuer les rudders sur 2 axes séparés (comme on peut le faire sur DCS) ?
Merki  ::):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Petite référence :
Je suppose que tout le monde est équipé par ici, mais au cas où, je suis tombé sur des plans d’approche et aéroports de la 476th au format PDF.
Très pratique.
Je me souviens avoir dû me taper le plan de Creech à la mano pour le mettre en référence sur le kneeboard pour une mission d’entraînement dans le secteur.
Là, il y a une bonne brouette de données utiles.

----

^ Pour Il-2, assigner deux axes physiques différents à un même axe dans le simu n’était pas possible avant - je ne sais pas si ça a changé depuis (pas utilisé depuis des mois, plus installé).
Ça reste une utilisation peu courante. (torsion de manche + pédales ou paddle de manette des gaz, je suppose ?)

----------


## Empnicolas

Je viens de testé, ce que mettais Wags dans la vidéo (présente plus haut) est bien présent (j'ai testé pour les 120 uniquement mais le reste doit y être) dans DCS (même si pas dans le changelog)

----------


## ze_droopy

Bon c'est l'heure d'installer l'Open beta alors  ::):

----------


## Truf

> ^ Pour Il-2, assigner deux axes physiques différents à un même axe dans le simu n’était pas possible avant - je ne sais pas si ça a changé depuis (pas utilisé depuis des mois, plus installé).
> Ça reste une utilisation peu courante. (torsion de manche + pédales ou paddle de manette des gaz, je suppose ?)


C'est pour me servir de mon pedalier (fanatec) pour la rudder  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Je me suis amusé à faire un teaser pour la mission de lundi. On a presque l'impression qu'on est bon


Merci, c'est la grande classe ! (forcément, on ne voit pas les ratés  ::P:  )




> Dites les canards volants, petite question concernant IL2 (dans ses dernières versions) : est-ce qu'on peut attribuer les rudders sur 2 axes séparés (comme on peut le faire sur DCS) ?
> Merki


Voici ce qu'affiche le jeu quand on veut mapper le rudder :



Ça répond à ta question ?

----------


## SergeyevK

Vous ne volez plus jamais sur IL-2 BoX ?

----------


## Flappie

J'ai participé à la campagne Nouvelle Guinée 1943 de Tomio avec les Autruches Volantes au printemps, mais on était côté jap, et donc en sous-effectifs : c'était prenant mais pas très motivant, puisqu'on jouait les perdants dès le départ...
Je n'y ai pas retouché depuis.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Je me suis amusé à faire un teaser pour la mission de lundi. On a presque l'impression qu'on est bon


A ce sujet j'ai découvert tout récemment ta chaîne youtube et très franchement chapeau, j'ai pris un grand plaisir à regarder tes vidéos, les tutos notamment sont aux poils, alors un grand bravo!  :;):

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Vous ne volez plus jamais sur IL-2 BoX ?


J'y joue de temps en temps, mais je ne suis pas un as (serveur WOL la plupart du temps). De plus pas de micro, pas de track IR, ça limite les choses, mais bon je m'amuse tout de même.

Sinon j'ai un code de réduction pour le store officiel IL-2, mais il n'a pas l'air de fonctionner pour bodenplatte.

----------


## Flappie

Ciribob lance le 10ème round de sa campagne DCS Blue Flag. Ca commence dès demain et ça finira le 26 août, si aucun camp ne remporte la bataille.
Avis aux amateurs.

Moi, je ne serai pas là.  :Emo:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Vous ne volez plus jamais sur IL-2 BoX ?


Je vol les mercredi sur les missions checksix estivale en ce moment et c'est bien cool  :;): 
après on peut se retrouver de temps en temps le soir sur le mumble pour aller sur wings of liberty  :;):

----------


## Truf

> Voici ce qu'affiche le jeu quand on veut mapper le rudder :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/08/15/b16...f21e62e.md.jpg
> 
> Ça répond à ta question ?


Oui c'"est bien ce que je craignais... je vais continuer a fouiner mais en l’état assigner 2 axes ne semble pas être possible...
Tant pis merki  ::):

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battles Bobp: JDD N°199

L’hirondelle se dévoile: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-657794

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Sur DCS j'ai lancé une partie rapide pour remapper les touches du MIG-29, j'avais mis des a-10 pour pouvoir tester si mon radar et SPO fonctionnaient bien. Malheureusement le SPO  ne fonctionne pas du tout, et il n'y a pas de touche pour le mettre en marche, je suppose donc qu'il s'allume en même temps que les systèmes électriques du mig-29?

----------


## DHP

> ..


Le ME-262 ? Je ne suis pas trop IL2 mais j'ai hâte de voir la bête en vol !

----------


## Empnicolas

> Sur DCS j'ai lancé une partie rapide pour remapper les touches du MIG-29, j'avais mis des a-10 pour pouvoir tester si mon radar et SPO fonctionnaient bien. Malheureusement le SPO  ne fonctionne pas du tout, et il n'y a pas de touche pour le mettre en marche, je suppose donc qu'il s'allume en même temps que les systèmes électriques du mig-29?


Oui il s'allume avec le reste comme c'est un avion FC3




> A ce sujet j'ai découvert tout récemment ta chaîne youtube et très franchement chapeau, j'ai pris un grand plaisir à regarder tes vidéos, les tutos notamment sont aux poils, alors un grand bravo!


Merci


Pour ceux ne sachant pas utiliser le RWR et contre mesure du F-18:



D'autres vidéo disponible sur le F-18: pour le moment il y a la procédure de démarrage, catapultage et arrivé du Radar et de l'AIM-120 et d'autre vidéos tous les jours jusqu’à mercredi

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Oui il s'allume avec le reste comme c'est un avion FC3



En tout cas sur le Mig-29S il fonctionne bien, sur le 29A il s'est pas activé une seule fois pendant un vol d'une trentaine de minutes avec A-10 et AAA Vulcan  ::huh::

----------


## ze_droopy

> En tout cas sur le Mig-29S il fonctionne bien, sur le 29A il s'est pas activé une seule fois pendant un vol d'une trentaine de minutes avec A-10 et AAA Vulcan


Le A-10 n'ayant pas de radar, tout comme le Vulcan, rien d'anormal  :;): . Ce ne sont pas les bonnes unités pour tester un intercepteur radar.

----------


## Empnicolas

> En tout cas sur le Mig-29S il fonctionne bien, sur le 29A il s'est pas activé une seule fois pendant un vol d'une trentaine de minutes avec A-10 et AAA Vulcan


C'est potentiellement normal que tu n'ai rien au RWR (SPO) car l'A-10 n'a pas de radar donc tu le verra jamais dessus et les vulcan sont des canons basse altitute avec un petit radar (comme les shilka)

Après pour le radar il faut l'allumer avec "i" comme tout les avions FC3, mais je pense que je ne t'apprend rien.

Si tu veux tester ton SPO met du hawk, Patriot (un preset déja fait dans la jeu), Osa Sa-8 géorgien par exemple

Edit: grillé par Ze_droopy

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Ah bein me voila rassuré alors, merci pour les précisions.
Oui le radar je sais l'allumer, il est bindé et il va très bien  :;): 

Coté multi, ce soir j'ai rejoins un serveur avec une vingtaine de personnes dessus, un serveur training eh bein, un seul crash du jeu, après une session d'une demi heure en gazelle. J’entraperçois le bout du tunnel ?  ::w00t::

----------


## Empnicolas

Mission de lundi dernier:





Tuto utilisation des contre mesures sur le F-18 (d'autres vidéos présentent sous ce format):

----------


## papagueff

merci de tes tutos,Nicolas. Super bien expliqué.

----------


## Bacab

Bonjour,

Inutile de m'attendre ce soir (et les autres soir malheureusement) car je reprends le travail demain. J'ai beaucoup apprécié la sortie de la dernière fois donc merci pour tout et aux prochaines vacances !

PS : 
@Flappie, tu ré-organise une sortie IRL ? C'est que j'ai encore trois pièce de Warthog en stock à distribuer !

@ze_droopy : pas de nouvelle du colis ? Je suis à cour de fil pour le moment (la nouvelle bobine arrive dans la semaine) mais dés que je l'ai je retente le coup.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

J'ai remarqué dans le manuel du Mirage 2000 que l'on pouvait effectuer des bombardements en ressource, mais dans le peu de vidéos que j'ai pu regarder concernant DCS je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un utiliser cette technique, hormis quelques vidéos tuto en anglais. Même sur d'autres avions, je n'ai pas vu cette technique être utilisée. Après j'imagine qu'il vaut mieux avoir un avion multirole qu'un A-10C pour effectuer ce genre de manœuvre, du coup à part le M-2000 quels avions est capable de bombarder en ressource dans le jeu?

-Grippen?
-A-10C? (la ressource doit être longue? Donc beaucoup plus risqué?)
-F-18 j'imagine que ça doit être l'avion le plus adapté
-Harrier?

Pour en revenir au 2000c, le recalibrage de la centrale inertielle en plein vol ne doit pas faciliter la mise en œuvre du bombardement, en plus le point de recalibrage ne doit pas être trop éloigné de la cible pour avoir la meilleure précision possible. Ce recalibrage rebute les joueurs a utiliser le bombardement en ressource? Ou comme j'ai pu voir sur certaines vidéos, le bombardement en M-2000 est trop approximatif même avec un très bon recalibrage?

----------


## ze_droopy

> @ze_droopy : pas de nouvelle du colis ? Je suis à cour de fil pour le moment (la nouvelle bobine arrive dans la semaine) mais dés que je l'ai je retente le coup.


Je ne vois rien que le soleil qui poudroie et l’herbe qui verdoie...

Merci encore!  :;):

----------


## war-p

> J'ai remarqué dans le manuel du Mirage 2000 que l'on pouvait effectuer des bombardements en ressource, mais dans le peu de vidéos que j'ai pu regarder concernant DCS je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un utiliser cette technique, hormis quelques vidéos tuto en anglais. Même sur d'autres avions, je n'ai pas vu cette technique être utilisée. Après j'imagine qu'il vaut mieux avoir un avion multirole qu'un A-10C pour effectuer ce genre de manœuvre, du coup à part le M-2000 quels avions est capable de bombarder en ressource dans le jeu?
> 
> -Grippen?
> -A-10C? (la ressource doit être longue? Donc beaucoup plus risqué?)
> -F-18 j'imagine que ça doit être l'avion le plus adapté
> -Harrier?
> 
> Pour en revenir au 2000c, le recalibrage de la centrale inertielle en plein vol ne doit pas faciliter la mise en œuvre du bombardement, en plus le point de recalibrage ne doit pas être trop éloigné de la cible pour avoir la meilleure précision possible. Ce recalibrage rebute les joueurs a utiliser le bombardement en ressource? Ou comme j'ai pu voir sur certaines vidéos, le bombardement en M-2000 est trop approximatif même avec un très bon recalibrage?


C'est censé fonctionner avec le m2000, c'est juste que razbam n'a jamais corrigé certains bugs qui font que c'est très imprécis voir non fonctionnel dans le cas du largage de précision avec l'aide de la centrale inertielle (on peut le faire en ccrp normal, mais ça marche très mal), ça a l'air de fonctionner sur le F18 avec les mk83, les 82 frappant trop loin et les 84 trop court (problème lié a Ed). Évidemment, j'imagine que tu parles du largage en ccrp /lofting.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est aussi appelé popup attack.

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai remarqué dans le manuel du Mirage 2000 que l'on pouvait effectuer des bombardements en ressource, mais dans le peu de vidéos que j'ai pu regarder concernant DCS je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un utiliser cette technique, hormis quelques vidéos tuto en anglais. Même sur d'autres avions, je n'ai pas vu cette technique être utilisée. Après j'imagine qu'il vaut mieux avoir un avion multirole qu'un A-10C pour effectuer ce genre de manœuvre, du coup à part le M-2000 quels avions est capable de bombarder en ressource dans le jeu?
> 
> -Grippen?
> -A-10C? (la ressource doit être longue? Donc beaucoup plus risqué?)
> -F-18 j'imagine que ça doit être l'avion le plus adapté
> -Harrier?
> 
> Pour en revenir au 2000c, le recalibrage de la centrale inertielle en plein vol ne doit pas faciliter la mise en œuvre du bombardement, en plus le point de recalibrage ne doit pas être trop éloigné de la cible pour avoir la meilleure précision possible. Ce recalibrage rebute les joueurs a utiliser le bombardement en ressource? Ou comme j'ai pu voir sur certaines vidéos, le bombardement en M-2000 est trop approximatif même avec un très bon recalibrage?


Le Toss (ou loft) peut-être effectuer par la plupart des appareils "rapides" ayant un ordinateur de bord capable de faire du CCRP. Effectivement l'intéret sur un A-10C qui va peiner à jeter la bombe à 300nd en montée est plus limité.
Donc Viggen, Harrier, F-18, Su-27, Mig-29, etc...

C'est une méthode de bombardement peu précise, mais qui couplée à un guidage laser (JTAC ou buddy), le devient suffisamment pour être efficace (Les 2000D/N s'y entraînent souvent).

----------


## Bacab

> Le Toss (ou loft) peut-être effectuer par la plupart des appareils "rapides" ayant un ordinateur de bord capable de faire du CCRP. Effectivement l'intéret sur un A-10C qui va peiner à jeter la bombe à 300nd en montée est plus limité.
> Donc Viggen, Harrier, F-18, Su-27, Mig-29, etc...
> 
> C'est une méthode de bombardement peu précise, mais qui couplée à un guidage laser (JTAC ou buddy), le devient suffisamment pour être efficace (Les 2000D/N s'y entraînent souvent).


Pendant l'opération El Dorado Canyon des F-111 ont tiré en "loft" des GBU sur certains objectifs après un ingress en TBA.

----------


## Olis

Touch and go plutot que landing, et route de campagne plutot qu'autoroute mais la performance est là

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie, tu ré-organise une sortie IRL ? C'est que j'ai encore trois pièce de Warthog en stock à distribuer !


Ca marche, je fais ça en rentrant de vacances.

----------


## ze_droopy

Ça vole ce soir? Ou demain?

----------


## papagueff

> Ça vole ce soir? Ou demain?


je suis en ce moment sur TS avec Empnicolas mais sinon on peux voir pour demain.

----------


## ze_droopy

Demain parce que ce soir ma fille a décidé qu'on iraient aux urgences a la place...

----------


## Flappie

Argh, bon courage, et j'espère que tout ira bien.

----------


## papagueff

> Demain parce que ce soir ma fille a décidé qu'on iraient aux urgences a la place...


J'espère que ce n'est pas trop grave. Bon courage et à demain j'espère.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ah merde, bon courage Droopy !




> Ca a l'air de fonctionner sur le F18 avec les mk83, les 82 frappant trop loin et les 84 trop court (problème lié a Ed).


D'ailleurs j'ai l'impression que lofting ou pas, les mk82 ont tendance à frapper trop long et les 84 trop court en AUTO sur le F-18 (au passage, une très bonne vidéo sur le lofting en F-18 : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrMDXwaSHzE)

Bon sinon, les vacances sont terminées, je serais bien chaud pour vous rejoindre si vous volez à partir de la semaine prochaine.

S'il y a des sessions d'entrainement en F-18 je suis intéressé : je me suis beaucoup consacré au Harrier ces derniers temps, du coup j'ai pris du retard sur le F-18 et j'aimerais bien m'y mettre sérieusement. Surtout que l'état de finition Harrier commence à me lasser (depuis le dernier patch les AGM65E plantent à nouveau), et c'est quand même bien agréable de voler à nouveau dans un avion stable qui ne pivote pas de 90° dès qu'on largue une Mk82.

----------


## ze_droopy

Merci les gars. 3 points de suture  ::cry:: 




> S'il y a des sessions d'entrainement en F-18 je suis intéressé


On doit pouvoir se caler ça, avec EmpNicolas ou moi. Pas dispo cette semaine? (ma dernière semaine de vacances)

----------


## war-p

> Ah merde, bon courage Droopy !
> 
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai l'impression que lofting ou pas, les mk82 ont tendance à frapper trop long et les 84 trop court en AUTO sur le F-18 (au passage, une très bonne vidéo sur le lofting en F-18 : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrMDXwaSHzE)
> 
> Bon sinon, les vacances sont terminées, je serais bien chaud pour vous rejoindre si vous volez à partir de la semaine prochaine.
> 
> S'il y a des sessions d'entrainement en F-18 je suis intéressé : je me suis beaucoup consacré au Harrier ces derniers temps, du coup j'ai pris du retard sur le F-18 et j'aimerais bien m'y mettre sérieusement. Surtout que l'état de finition Harrier commence à me lasser (depuis le dernier patch les AGM65E plantent à nouveau), et c'est quand même bien agréable de voler à nouveau dans un avion stable qui ne pivote pas de 90° dès qu'on largue une Mk82.


Oui, je pensais exactement à cette vidéo. D'ailleurs, me demande si l'imprécision du M2000c vient pas aussi de ça.  ::|:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> On doit pouvoir se caler ça, avec EmpNicolas ou moi. Pas dispo cette semaine? (ma dernière semaine de vacances)


Hmmm... Peut-être demain soir ou vendredi, je te dis ça aujourd'hui  :;):

----------


## papagueff

Il y aura tout de même du monde pour ce soir ?

----------


## Empnicolas

Dispo touut les soir de la semaine pour voler (Sébum, c'est toi qui choisi le jour du coup)

----------


## ze_droopy

Je devrais pouvoir être là vers 2130.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

C'est bon pour vendredi !

----------


## papagueff

> Je devrais pouvoir être là vers 2130.


je serais là aussi ce soir et certainement Vendredi.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> C'est censé fonctionner avec le m2000, c'est juste que razbam n'a jamais corrigé certains bugs qui font que c'est très imprécis voir non fonctionnel dans le cas du largage de précision avec l'aide de la centrale inertielle (on peut le faire en ccrp normal, mais ça marche très mal), ça a l'air de fonctionner sur le F18 avec les mk83, les 82 frappant trop loin et les 84 trop court (problème lié a Ed). Évidemment, j'imagine que tu parles du largage en ccrp /lofting.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> C'est aussi appelé popup attack.


Effectivement je parlais du loft/toss bombing, ce soir j'ai essayé le bombardement CCRP en M-2000 et c'est pas du tout précis, bon il y a quelques fois où j'étais mal aligné, mais même quand j'étais bien aligné ça tape 30m derrière au minimum. Comme sur la vidéo posté par Sebum avec les mk-82.





> Le Toss (ou loft) peut-être effectuer par la  plupart des appareils "rapides" ayant un ordinateur de bord capable de  faire du CCRP. Effectivement l'intéret sur un A-10C qui va peiner à  jeter la bombe à 300nd en montée est plus limité.
> Donc Viggen, Harrier, F-18, Su-27, Mig-29, etc...
> 
> C'est une méthode de bombardement peu précise, mais qui couplée à un  guidage laser (JTAC ou buddy), le devient suffisamment pour être  efficace (Les 2000D/N s'y entraînent souvent).



Oui j'avais déjà vu un gars sur twitch délivrer de la GBU en utilisant le loft-bombing, mais je me demandais si c'était efficace avec des bombes sans guidage. Apparemment non donc, en tout cas pas avec les mk-82.

EDIT:
J'ai aussi essayé de rejoindre le serveur buddyspike ou celui du 104th, toujours pas moyen de jouer, sur buddyspike, le dernier que j'ai essayé, je choisis l'avion, briefing->voler->crash. Et sur celui du 104th, une fois connecté 2minutes après écran noir impossible de revenir en jeu. Bon au moins je vais pouvoir m'entrainer sur le 2000^^

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai aussi essayé de rejoindre le serveur buddyspike ou celui du 104th, toujours pas moyen de jouer, sur buddyspike, le dernier que j'ai essayé, je choisis l'avion, briefing->voler->crash. Et sur celui du 104th, une fois connecté 2minutes après écran noir impossible de revenir en jeu. Bon au moins je vais pouvoir m'entrainer sur le 2000^^


Je suis passé me faire défoncer sur BlueFlag avant hier (tout seul j'ai morflé en 1vs2 sur les IA  ::(: ), je n'ai pas eu de problème (si ce n'est des redémarrages serveur intempestif, mais ne décomptant pas les vies). Tu as bien suivi le SOP? déclaration du camp, etc..?

----------


## Flappie

@Gerd : As-tu essayé de rejoindre BlueFlag en passant le preload radius au minimum ? (1500, de mémoire)

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Je suis passé me faire défoncer sur BlueFlag avant hier (tout seul j'ai morflé en 1vs2 sur les IA ), je n'ai pas eu de problème (si ce n'est des redémarrages serveur intempestif, mais ne décomptant pas les vies). Tu as bien suivi le SOP? déclaration du camp, etc..?


Le SOP? Sinon j'ai bien choisi le camp, sinon je n'aurais pas pu sélectionner un avion. 





> @Gerd : As-tu essayé de rejoindre BlueFlag en  passant le preload radius au minimum ? (1500, de mémoire)


Je vais essayer ça.

EDIT:

J'ai essayé de baisser le preload radius, ça ne change rien, j'essaye de mettre les logs sur le forum ED mais impossible de poster quoi ce soit alors que j'ai bien activé le compte avec le lien présent dans le mail du forum ED.

----------


## Flappie

Sur certains forums, tu ne peux pas uploader de fichiers avant d'avoir posté un certain nombre de messages. Ce serait con si le problème venait de là, mais enfin, c'est une hypothèse probable. N'hésite pas à me renvoyer ton dernier dcs.log par MP pour que j'y jette un œil.

----------


## war-p

> Le SOP? Sinon j'ai bien choisi le camp, sinon je n'aurais pas pu sélectionner un avion. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je vais essayer ça.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> J'ai essayé de baisser le preload radius, ça ne change rien, j'essaye de mettre les logs sur le forum ED mais impossible de poster quoi ce soit alors que j'ai bien activé le compte avec le lien présent dans le mail du forum ED.


Tu peux toujours mettre le log ici (dans une balise spoiler2 par exemple).

----------


## Flappie

C'est bon, il m'en a envoyé quelques uns. L'erreur qui revient souvent juste avant le plantage ressemble a ça :




> ERROR DX11BACKEND: Can't load image '/textures/lha_08_roughmet.dds'. Reason: Not enough storage is available to complete this operation.


Il faut que Gerd trouve un moyen de monitorer son espace disque pendant une session de jeu. De mémoire, il a pas mal de place sur ses disques, donc j'ai du mal à comprendre d'où vient le problème. D'autres joueurs ont le même souci (vu sur le forum d'ED).

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est quoi la config? Quel OS? Combien de RAM, VRAM? La mémoire virtuelle est-elle activée?

----------


## Olis

Mémoire de la carte graphique, baisse la qualité des textures et fait un test

----------


## war-p

Ouais ça vient d'un souci de RAM ou de vram. Arrête ton navigateur web  :;):

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Voici ma config:

AMD FX-8350 / Sapphire r9-290 trix OC / Asus CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z / 16GB DDR3 2200mhz /SanDisk Extreme II 240GB /CH 568 Combatstick /Thrustmaster TWCS / Win10 pro 64


Quelques logs:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=12o...GdnyzfI8s1RGk_
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1MB...iQaHxg0XxiDQM8
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VE...yn0FXVeg3wtRAj
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1L5...4tFjz7MD5wmd5Y

Un soucis de RAM je ne pense pas car sur les 16Go que j'ai, pendant que DSC tourne il me reste 5/6 Go encore utilisables. La Vram, j'ai changé le preload radius, la qualité des textures et textures sol, je rencontre encore les mêmes crashs. Quand je joue en solo sur les différentes campagnes du jeu je n'ai aucun soucis, pourtant certaines missions sont quand même chargées en unités IA.

----------


## ze_droopy

Le problème survient ici:



> C:\Eagle Dynamics\DCS World\bin\edCore.dll
> 2018-08-23 22:56:51.751 INFO    EDCORE: # C0000005 ACCESS_VIOLATION at 25531339 00:00000000


Tout ce qui suit c'est du dumping et du debug.

Je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose sur le forum de DCS concernant une erreur sur edCore.dll malheureusement.

Question peut-être basique: Tes drivers graphique sont à jour?
Ensuite, essaie ceci:
- Désactive/désinstalle Tacview. Il vaut mieux chercher avec une version de DCS clean.
- Désactive l'antivirus
- Si tu as des paramètres personnalisés dans les drivers graphiques, remet tout par défaut.
- Vérifie que tu lances DCS avec les droits administrateur.

Question bonus: Le crash survient sur n'importe quel serveur multi ou juste les usines à gaz BlueFlag, etc. ?

Si rien ne change, il faut poster ton log + config sur le forum DCS, dans les topics de Bug.

----------


## Olis

Erreur accès mémoire (pointeur null)
Drivers ? Carte son ? (Usb ?)

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Le problème survient ici:
> 
> Tout ce qui suit c'est du dumping et du debug.
> 
> Je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose sur le forum de DCS concernant une erreur sur edCore.dll malheureusement.
> 
> Question peut-être basique: Tes drivers graphique sont à jour?
> Ensuite, essaie ceci:
> - Désactive/désinstalle Tacview. Il vaut mieux chercher avec une version de DCS clean.
> ...


Les drivers de la CG sont à jour, j'ai désinstallé Tacview hier, je viens de désactiver l'antivirus et j'ai rejoins un serveur et crash (le jeu tourné a 60fps dans le cockpit au sol, et j'allais demandé de brancher les groupes de parc, mais j'ai pas eu le temps d'ouvrir le menu)  ... Dans le log il y a une erreur sound qui survient, "can't allow memory" sauf qu'il restait 4Go d'utilisable.
Les paramètres personnalisés de la CG je les ai enlevé il y a quelques temps déjà.
Je n'ai pas encore essayé de lancer DCS avec les droits d'admin.

Voici le log de ce crash: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oR...uamBpUK2uTmENp 

Avant ça j'ai eu un crash en démarrant le moteur une fois la manette des gaz poussée vers la position idle.




> Erreur accès mémoire (pointeur null)
> Drivers ? Carte son ? (Usb ?)


Pour l'instant je n'ai pas de problèmes avec d'autres jeux, donc je ne pense pas que se soit un soucis lié a la carte son ou port USB, mais bon on sait jamais. La carte son utilisé est intégré a la carte mère, Asus crosshair v formula z. Je n'ai pas de problèmes de son sous aucun jeux. Ni dans DCS d'ailleurs hormis les messages dans le log, pas de coupures etc...

----------


## ze_droopy

Fait aussi un memtest, on ne sait jamais.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Ouai j'ai prévu de faire ça cette nuit ou demain matin, de mémoire ça prend un peu de temps.
Désolé de "polluer" un peu le sujet, je parle que de problèmes techniques  ::zzz:: 
En tout cas je vous remercie de vos aides.

Sinon certains d'entre vous ont essayé d'imprimer des manuels, j'entends par là de manière bien propre voir d'avoir fait imprimer un livre via internet?
J'ai regardé un peu les différentes offres et à part les offres à plus de 100€ je suis tombé sur lulu.fr, l'option livre couverture souple dos carré semble plutôt abordable ICI. 10€ Les 300 pages en noir et blanc.

----------


## Olis

Je parlais de port usb pour la carte son vu qu'il en existe certaines sur usb, les drivers de la carte son sont up to date ?
Quand tu vas dans le Device Manager, tu as des icones warning (triangles jaunes) ?
As-tu des dmp de windows quand DCS crash ? (je me réponds des minidumps sont créées, possibilité d'uploader le dernier ?)
DirectX à jour ? (il y a pas mal de fichiers qu'il ne trouve pas/ne peux pas lire)

As-tu les fichiers (juste pour vérifier si les fichiers sont présents, dans ce cas il ne peux pas les charger):
 /textures/m2kc_1c.dds dans \DCSWorld\Mods\aircraft\M-2000C\Textures\M-2000C-CPT 
i_m2kc_combustion_roar.ogg dans \DCSWorld\Mods\aircraft\M-2000C\Sounds\Effects\Aircrafts\Engines\SnecmaM53

Petite explication du C0000005
https://www.windowsbbs.com/threads/w...olation.40538/

Je prendrai plutot livre à spirale, plus facile à utiliser, mais pour ton site il y a ceci:
Le livre doit comporter une page Copyright comportant également votre numéro ISBN/EAN correct à 13 chiffres et une notification de droit d’auteur. La page Copyright doit apparaître après la page Titre.

Là on arrive à 35 euros +-
https://www.kalikrea.com/impression-...-en-ligne.html

----------


## Flappie

J'ai retrouvé le topic qui évoque le souci de Gerd, sur le forum d'ED : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...storage&page=6

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai retrouvé le topic qui évoque le souci de Gerd, sur le forum d'ED : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...storage&page=6


Ce n'est pas le même problème je pense, le crash de ce topic fait référence a un .DLL du driver NVIDIA.
Mais tout est bon à prendre quand on cherche.

----------


## Flappie

Non, certains logs affichent le même souci il me semble : Not enough storage, suivi de Access violation.

----------


## ze_droopy

De ce que je comprends des logs, le "not enough storage" est juste une réaction de DirectX au dumping de DCS.
Et DCS dump parce qu'il plante a cause de l'access violation sur une DLL.
Mais sur le forum DCS, il est surtout question de DLL liés au drivers, pas au core DCS.
Ce qui me fait penser que ça peut être isolé à la machine de Gerd...

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Je parlais de port usb pour la carte son vu qu'il en existe certaines sur usb, les drivers de la carte son sont up to date ?
> Quand tu vas dans le Device Manager, tu as des icones warning (triangles jaunes) ?
> As-tu des dmp de windows quand DCS crash ? (je me réponds des minidumps sont créées, possibilité d'uploader le dernier ?)
> DirectX à jour ? (il y a pas mal de fichiers qu'il ne trouve pas/ne peux pas lire)
> As-tu les fichiers (juste pour vérifier):
> /textures/m2kc_1c.dds dans \DCSWorld\Mods\aircraft\M-2000C\Textures\M-2000C-CPT
> i_m2kc_combustion_roar.ogg dans \DCSWorld\Mods\aircraft\M-2000C\Sounds\Effects\Aircrafts\Engines\SnecmaM53
> 
> Petite explication du C0000005
> https://www.windowsbbs.com/threads/w...olation.40538/


-Dans le device manager je n'ai pas d'icones warning, les drivers de la carte son date de 2016, je vais les mettre à jour;
-Voici les liens des fichiers .dmp: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Cx...J_s_E6NIy-6A0L https://drive.google.com/open?id=1kT...mGh-ccKWLXS3h4
-DirectX est bien à jour;
-J'ai bien la texture "m2kc_1c.dds" et le fichier son "i_m2kc_combustion_roar.ogg" et aucun soucis pour le lire;

Un nouveau log, j'ai lancé une partie avec les écouteurs débranchés (on sait jamais ): https://drive.google.com/open?id=14X...Jbsu2bMGRB02mM

----------


## L-F. Sébum

J'arrive sur le TS dans 5 minutes !

----------


## Olis

Je parlais de dump windows, les dump dcs peuvent être lu mais c'est plus long
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=188483

Et je soupçonne plus un truc côté windows (j'avais du rétrograder mes drivers vidéos qui faisait planter l'oculus sous dcs)

Mes drivers Realtek qui fonctionnent:
Version 6.0.1.8210 du 7/11/2017

C'est la même mission parce que j'ai l'impression qu'il ne charge pas les mêmes objets ? (comme la mk-82_snakeye par exemple)

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Je parlais de dump windows, les dump dcs peuvent être lu mais c'est plus long
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=188483
> 
> Et je soupçonne plus un truc côté windows (j'avais du rétrograder mes drivers vidéos qui faisait planter l'oculus sous dcs)
> 
> Mes drivers Realtek qui fonctionnent:
> Version 6.0.1.8210 du 7/11/2017
> 
> C'est la même mission parce que j'ai l'impression qu'il ne charge pas les mêmes objets ? (comme la mk-82_snakeye par exemple)


J'ai uploadé d'autres dmp, j'ai d'autres dmp mais liés a d'autres jeux: https://drive.google.com/open?id=14K...qsqez_QNwrPXM3

----------


## Olis

As-tu des dump windows:
A Windows minidump is a small file that is saved to your computer each time the computer stops unexpectedly, for example when you get a BSoD. These file is stored in the C:\Windows\minidump or C:\Winnt\minidump directory depending on your version of Windows and have file name such as "Mini030409-01.dmp

Maintenant si tu as des dump d'autres jeux ça confirmerai que c'est un problème windows (drivers) et non dcs

Pour les petits dumps tu as des trucs de ce genre:


Spoiler Alert! 



************* Path validation summary **************
Response                         Time (ms)     Location
Deferred                                       SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 10 Version 14393 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: SingleUserTS
10.0.14393.1715 (rs1_release_inmarket.170906-1810)
Machine Name:
Debug session time: Fri Aug 24 17:44:12.000 2018 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: not available
Process Uptime: 0 days 0:06:54.000
......................................
This dump file has an exception of interest stored in it.
The stored exception information can be accessed via .ecxr.
(e50.1cc8): Access violation - code c0000005 (first/second chance not available)
ntdll!NtGetContextThread+0x14:
00007ffd`54ff7d54 c3              ret




Pour le dernier:


Spoiler Alert! 



Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Oli\Downloads\DCS.exe.10896.dmp]
User Mini Dump File: Only registers, stack and portions of memory are available


************* Path validation summary **************
Response                         Time (ms)     Location
Deferred                                       SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 10 Version 14393 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: SingleUserTS
10.0.14393.1715 (rs1_release_inmarket.170906-1810)
Machine Name:
Debug session time: Fri Aug 24 01:30:29.000 2018 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: not available
Process Uptime: 0 days 0:08:25.000
..................................................  ..............
..................................................  ..............
..................................................  ..............
...
Loading unloaded module list
..........
This dump file has an exception of interest stored in it.
The stored exception information can be accessed via .ecxr.
(2a90.17d8): Security check failure or stack buffer overrun - code c0000409 (first/second chance not available)
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for *VCRUNTIME140.dll*
ucrtbase!abort+0x4e:
00007ffd`51d4eabe cd29            int     29h





*Tes framework/VcRuntime sont à jours ?*

Par contre tu as souvent ceci:


Spoiler Alert! 



Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Oli\Downloads\DCS.exe.10796.dmp]
User Mini Dump File: Only registers, stack and portions of memory are available


************* Path validation summary **************
Response                         Time (ms)     Location
Deferred                                       SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 10 Version 14393 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: SingleUserTS
10.0.14393.1715 (rs1_release_inmarket.170906-1810)
Machine Name:
Debug session time: Fri Aug 24 15:19:33.000 2018 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: not available
Process Uptime: 0 days 0:11:12.000
..................................................  ..............
..................................................  ..............
..................................................  ..............
...
Loading unloaded module list
..........
This dump file has an exception of interest stored in it.
The stored exception information can be accessed via .ecxr.
(2a2c.380): Access violation - code c0000005 (first/second chance not available)
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for* WorldGeneral.dll*
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WorldGeneral.dll
WorldGeneral+0x4242c:
00007ffd`1e02242c c6043300        mov     byte ptr [rbx+rsi],0 ds:00000000`00000000=??




Et en cherchant WorldGeneral.dll je tombe sur ça (vieux mais p-e utile) https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=169154 ou ça https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...20&postcount=2

Tu utilises un freetrack ?

----------


## partizan

Avez-vous proposé un repair de DCS avec l'excellent outil GUI ?(j'imagine que oui mais... dans le doute  :;):

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> As-tu des dump windows:
> A Windows minidump is a small file that is saved to your computer each time the computer stops unexpectedly, for example when you get a BSoD. These file is stored in the C:\Windows\minidump or C:\Winnt\minidump directory depending on your version of Windows and have file name such as "Mini030409-01.dmp
> 
> Maintenant si tu as des dump d'autres jeux ça confirmerai que c'est un problème windows (drivers) et non dcs
> 
> Pour les petits dumps tu as des trucs de ce genre:
> ...
> 
> *Tes framework/VcRuntime sont à jours ?*
> ...


Je n'ai pas de dossier windows minidump.
Les dmp d'autres jeux sont en petits nombres, et ce sont des jeux qui supportent très mal le retour windows, comme rising storm. Sinon je n'ai pas de trackIR, ou alternative gratuite, je fais tout au joystick  :Eclope: 
En ce qui concerne les frameworks/VcRuntime, j'ai dû désactiver les mises à jour windows depuis décembre 2017, car depuis cette date les MAJ windows empéche certains logiciels comme l'outil de configuration matériel CH products. Et comme les joysticks Ch products ont besoin d'être calibré, si je mets à jour windows, je perd l'utilité du joystick.




> Avez-vous proposé un repair de DCS avec  l'excellent outil GUI ?(j'imagine que oui mais... dans le doute


J'ai déjà lancé plusieurs réparations, ça télécharge quelques Mo de fichiers et c'est tout. J'ai aussi essayé avec DCS manager.

Voici les résultats du memtest:



Pas de soucis de ce coté donc.

----------


## Olis

Un dxDiag ? Parce que là je sêche un peu, sinon chercher du coté de worldgeneral.dll (je n'ai cherché que 5 minutes)

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Un dxDiag ? Parce que là je sêche un peu, sinon chercher du coté de worldgeneral.dll (je n'ai cherché que 5 minutes)


J'ai lancé dxdiag, tout est à jour aucun problème. J'ai téléchargé la dernière version de vc_redist. Je vais l'installer.

----------


## Olis

Sinon j'avais lu qu'il fallait effacer certains fichiers/répertoires et lancer une réparation mais c'était sur la 1.5

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> ...
> 
> Je prendrai plutot livre à spirale, plus facile à utiliser, mais pour ton site il y a ceci:
> Le livre doit comporter une page Copyright comportant également votre numéro ISBN/EAN correct à 13 chiffres et une notification de droit d’auteur. La page Copyright doit apparaître après la page Titre.
> 
> Là on arrive à 35 euros +-
> https://www.kalikrea.com/impression-...-en-ligne.html


Je viens de voir cette partie de ton message, de plus le lien que j'ai mis, il faut que le livre soit écrit avec une police particulière sinon ça passe pas. Du coup bien que le prix semblait intéressant, ça reste impossible pour moi d'imprimer un manuel DCS. De plus il faut le nom de l'auteur du livre ...
Je pense que je vais rester avec les pdf.




> Sinon j'avais lu qu'il fallait effacer certains  fichiers/répertoires et lancer une réparation mais c'était sur la  1.5


J'ai effacé les fichiers présent dans le dossier fxo dans "saved games", recommandé par certains utilisateurs sur le forum ED. Aucun changement. J'ai téléchargé l'installateur de la version 1.5 en dernier recours, cette version fonctionnait sur mon pc.

----------


## Olis

Ta version 2.5 viens d'un upgrade de la 1.5 ou d'une installation de 0.
Eventuellement cherche du coté drivers vidéos, des fois ça fonctionne mieux avec une vieille version.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Installation de 0, je l'ai réinstallé récemment en plus pour voir si ça réglerait le problème. Installer d'anciens drivers, ça pourrait régler le problème mais aussi en créer d'autres pour d'autres jeux. J'ai longtemps joué avec des anciens drivers mais j'ai quand même dû en installer des plus récents pour pouvoir jouer à certains jeux utilisant l'UE4 dans de bonnes conditions.

----------


## Olis

Je suis avec des drivers vieux d'un an (nvidia), aucun soucis sur aucun jeu, enfin c'est toi qui voit, là je n'ai plus d'idée autre que poster tes logs sur le forum d'ED

----------


## Empnicolas

Je viens de faire une mission de nuit en Harrier avec départ du Tarawa: il est maintenant bien éclairé de nuit:

----------


## ze_droopy

Pas comme le Stennis alors  ::P: 

Ça vole lundi ou mardi?

Ça manque de préavis pour cette semaine mais j'ai bossé sur une mission dans le GAP, pour 3 F-18, 3 AV8 et 2 hélicos. (Ça peut se changer)
Il y a un peu moins de 200 unités, donc il faudrait un serveur solide.
Première version du briefing.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je viens de faire une mission de nuit en Harrier avec départ du Tarawa: il est maintenant bien éclairé de nuit:


Chouette mission !

Le nouveau Tarawa est très réussi, ça me donne envie de me remettre au Harrier tiens.

Ah, sinon rien à voir mais le "DUD" affiché en mode A/G sur le HUD du F-18 dont on parlait l'autre jour disparaît lorsqu'on change le fuse de la bombe dans STORES.

Du coup je ne sais pas si le bug est :
- comme on le pensait l'autre jour, que "DUD" est affiché alors que la bombe est fonctionnelle (ça semble être le cas puisqu'elles semblent être armées par défaut dans le F-18)
- ou bien au contraire que la bombe est bel et bien inerte tant qu'on n'a pas choisi un fuse (comme sur le Harrier, où il faut passer de SAFE à F IN dans le panneau de contrôle), et qu'elle explose alors qu'elle ne devrait pas.

En tout cas il y a un bug  ::rolleyes:: 
Dans le doute, maintenant, je change manuellement le fuse avant de larguer.

----------


## Flappie

> Pas comme le Stennis alors 
> 
> Ça vole lundi ou mardi?
> 
> Ça manque de préavis pour cette semaine mais j'ai bossé sur une mission dans le GAP, pour 3 F-18, 3 AV8 et 2 hélicos. (Ça peut se changer)
> Il y a un peu moins de 200 unités, donc il faudrait un serveur solide.
> Première version du briefing.


Superbe briefing !  ::): 

Je suis partant, soit en AV-8, soit en hélico, selon tes besoins. Dispo lundi et mardi.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ça vole lundi ou mardi?
> 
> Ça manque de préavis pour cette semaine mais j'ai bossé sur une mission dans le GAP, pour 3 F-18, 3 AV8 et 2 hélicos. (Ça peut se changer)
> Il y a un peu moins de 200 unités, donc il faudrait un serveur solide.
> Première version du briefing.


Dispo mardi en AV-8 !

----------


## Olis

Nalchik s'allume quand on pose les roues au sol, ce qui n'est pas génial

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Je suis avec des drivers vieux d'un an (nvidia), aucun soucis sur aucun jeu, enfin c'est toi qui voit, là je n'ai plus d'idée autre que poster tes logs sur le forum d'ED


J'ai réinstallé le jeu sur un autre disque dur, mécanique celui-là, je verrais bien. Si pas de changement je dédierais quelques Go d'un disque dur à de la mémoire virtuel et si toujours pas de changement, je remonterais la liste des drivers graphique un par un  ::wacko::  Et si ça fonctionne toujours pas je retournerais sur la 1.5.8.

Je remercie toutes les personnes qui m'ont aidées  :;):

----------


## Olis

Malheureusement je n'ai aucune autre solution à te proposer

----------


## papagueff

Chapeau le briefing ! Je l'ai imprimé et étudié. Présent Lundi sûr, Mardi peut être (à cause des excès).   :^_^:

----------


## Bix

Coucou ! 

Dites récemment j'ai regardé quelques vidéos de simus aériennes et par nostalgie de l'ancien IL-2 (celui de 2001) que j'avais adoré étant gosse, je me suis dit que ça aurait pu être marrant de reprendre avec Battle of Stalingrad.

Le/les problèmes sont que le jeu a l'air de maintenant faire partie d'un "hub", IL-2 Great Battles, qui devient hors de prix une fois tous les DLC réunis (du style DCS World, qui fait bander mon imagination mais pas mon portefeuille). 
J'ai aussi l'impression que le jeu semble abandonné ou délaissé, moins de 200 joueurs sur Steam Charts, même si c'est un jeu de niche, ça ne me paraît pas folichon, c'est pas comme si le secteur de la simu WW2 était très concurrentiel, en tout cas de ce que je connais. Même chez les Canards le topic du jeu s'est arrêté à deux pages.

Bref, est-ce qu'il vaut le coup ce jeu ? Ou bien il y a une alternative que j'ai loupé ?

----------


## war-p

> J'ai réinstallé le jeu sur un autre disque dur, mécanique celui-là, je verrais bien. Si pas de changement je dédierais quelques Go d'un disque dur à de la mémoire virtuel et si toujours pas de changement, je remonterais la liste des drivers graphique un par un  Et si ça fonctionne toujours pas je retournerais sur la 1.5.8.
> 
> Je remercie toutes les personnes qui m'ont aidées


Hmm, t'avais le jeu sur un SSD ?  :tired:  T'as analysé ton ssd?

----------


## Flappie

> Coucou ! 
> 
> Dites récemment j'ai regardé quelques vidéos de simus aériennes et par nostalgie de l'ancien IL-2 (celui de 2001) que j'avais adoré étant gosse, je me suis dit que ça aurait pu être marrant de reprendre avec Battle of Stalingrad.
> 
> Le/les problèmes sont que le jeu a l'air de maintenant faire partie d'un "hub", IL-2 Great Battles, qui devient hors de prix une fois tous les DLC réunis (du style DCS World, qui fait bander mon imagination mais pas mon portefeuille). 
> J'ai aussi l'impression que le jeu semble abandonné ou délaissé, moins de 200 joueurs sur Steam Charts, même si c'est un jeu de niche, ça ne me paraît pas folichon, c'est pas comme si le secteur de la simu WW2 était très concurrentiel, en tout cas de ce que je connais. Même chez les Canards le topic du jeu s'est arrêté à deux pages.
> 
> Bref, est-ce qu'il vaut le coup ce jeu ? Ou bien il y a une alternative que j'ai loupé ?


Salut, IL-2 Great Battles vaut surtout le coup en multijoueurs. Mais les devs sont en train d'améliorer la partie solo, d'après ce que j'ai compris.

A ce jour, la communauté WWII est divisée en quatre grandes franges de joueurs : 
ceux qui en sont restés à IL2 1946 (et ses mods), de moins en moins nombreuxceux qui en sont restés à sa première suite, IL2 Cliffs of Dover, qui a été repris officiellement par une équipe de moddeurs, qui prépare une suite (carte Afrique du Nord notamment)ceux qui sont passés à IL-2 Great Battlesceux qui volent sur DCS et ses rares appareils WWII (pour l'instant, parce que le P-47 et le Mosquito pointent le bout de leur nez)

En sachant qu'un quatrième volet pour IL-2 GB va bientôt sortir (_Battle of Bodenplatte_, la Belgique, début 1945), je pense qu'il est plus intéressant pour toi d'acheter un des quatre volets, ainsi que le ou les appareils qui te font vraiment envie. Si tu joues en solo, je te conseille d'attendre _Bodenplatte_ , sauf si tu préfères le front russe ; si tu joues en multi, sache que tu peux jouer sur n'importe quelle carte existante d'IL-2 GB (Stalingrad, Moscou, Kuban, bientôt la Belgique...). Il te suffit de disposer d'un des appareils proposés par le serveur que tu rejoins.  ::): 

Enfin, si tu es un inconditionnel de la Bataille d'Angleterre, saut plutôt sur IL-2 Cliffs of Dover.


EDIT: Ah, une dernière chose. Ne te fie pas à Steam Charts pour jauger de l'activité d'IL-2 GB : une grosse partie des joueurs (la plus active, en fait) achète les jeux/appareils sur le site de l'éditeur.  :;):

----------


## Bix

Ok merci des conseils.

Autre chose, avec une 980 c'est possible de le faire tourner en 4K tu penses (dans de bonnes conditions j'entends) ? J'ai surtout lu qu'il était gourmand en CPU (et ça je ne peux pas y faire grand chose, j'ai déjà un 6700 overclocké)

----------


## Flappie

Je pense que ta 980 passera le 4K, oui. Je n'avais pas de soucis avec la mienne (dotée de 6 4 Go de RAM). Il faudra simplement virer certaines options gourmandes et inutiles comme le flou de mouvement (càd quand on bouge la tête).

De combien de RAM dispose ta 980 ? (rapport aux textures 4K)

----------


## Bix

Bah c'est une 4Go, mais c'est une 980 pas une 980 Ti, mais si tu dis que ça passe sur la Ti ça devrait aussi passer sur la mienne (sauf si tu l'as overclockée).

Je vais commencer à mettre les sous de côté et à zieuter les appareils disponibles !

----------


## Flappie

> Bah c'est une 4Go, mais c'est une 980 pas une 980 Ti, mais si tu dis que ça passe sur la Ti ça devrait aussi passer sur la mienne (sauf si tu l'as overclockée).
> 
> Je vais commencer à mettre les sous de côté et à zieuter les appareils disponibles !


J'avais une 980, pas une Ti (ASUS Strix 980... *4Gb*, au temps pour moi).

----------


## Bix

Bon j'ai pu tester ce soir, p'tin je suis nul ! Va aussi falloir que je baisse certains réglages, c'est pas agréable le tracking quand je passe en dessous des 50 fps.

----------


## pollux 18

> Coucou ! 
> 
> Dites récemment j'ai regardé quelques vidéos de simus aériennes et par nostalgie de l'ancien IL-2 (celui de 2001) que j'avais adoré étant gosse, je me suis dit que ça aurait pu être marrant de reprendre avec Battle of Stalingrad.
> 
> Le/les problèmes sont que le jeu a l'air de maintenant faire partie d'un "hub", IL-2 Great Battles, qui devient hors de prix une fois tous les DLC réunis (du style DCS World, qui fait bander mon imagination mais pas mon portefeuille). 
> J'ai aussi l'impression que le jeu semble abandonné ou délaissé, moins de 200 joueurs sur Steam Charts, même si c'est un jeu de niche, ça ne me paraît pas folichon, c'est pas comme si le secteur de la simu WW2 était très concurrentiel, en tout cas de ce que je connais. Même chez les Canards le topic du jeu s'est arrêté à deux pages.
> 
> Bref, est-ce qu'il vaut le coup ce jeu ? Ou bien il y a une alternative que j'ai loupé ?


Plus d'info sur le site Checksix: http://www.checksix-fr.com/ 

dans la partie consacré au jeu: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewforum.php?f=437

Petite précision d'importance, si tu achètes le jeu sur Steam tu devras obligatoirement acheter l'opus Stalingrad en premier pour ensuite pouvoir acheter les autres. 

Par contre, sur le site officielle, chaque opus peut être acheté indépendamment les uns des autres  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

Je confirme ce que dis Pollux, sauf à vouloir Battle of Stalingrad, il vaut mieux passer par le site internet de l'éditeur plutôt que par Steam.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Pas comme le Stennis alors 
> 
> Ça vole lundi ou mardi?
> 
> Ça manque de préavis pour cette semaine mais j'ai bossé sur une mission dans le GAP, pour 3 F-18, 3 AV8 et 2 hélicos. (Ça peut se changer)
> Il y a un peu moins de 200 unités, donc il faudrait un serveur solide.
> Première version du briefing.


Présent ce soir ou demain soir au choix (Harrier ou F-18 au choix).

Il ne serai judicieux de se refixer un jour de semaine pour les vol DCS comme les rentrée est pour bientôt/maintenant?

----------


## papagueff

mettons la mission à Mardi pour permettre à Sebum de jouer.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Malheureusement je n'ai aucune autre solution à te proposer


Pas de soucis, je vais continuer de faire ce que j'avais prévu et en dernière solution de repasser en 1.5.8.




> Hmm, t'avais le jeu sur un SSD ?  T'as analysé ton ssd?


Oui j'avais le jeu sur SSD, l'utilitaire SanDisk me dit qu'il y a aucun soucis avec le SSD, dans le doute j'ai fait un test crystaldiskmark et tout va bien.




> Coucou ! 
> 
> Dites récemment j'ai regardé quelques vidéos de simus aériennes et par  nostalgie de l'ancien IL-2 (celui de 2001) que j'avais adoré étant  gosse, je me suis dit que ça aurait pu être marrant de reprendre avec  Battle of Stalingrad.
> 
> Le/les problèmes sont que le jeu a l'air de maintenant faire partie d'un  "hub", IL-2 Great Battles, qui devient hors de prix une fois tous les  DLC réunis (du style DCS World, qui fait bander mon imagination mais pas  mon portefeuille). 
> J'ai aussi l'impression que le jeu semble abandonné ou délaissé, moins  de 200 joueurs sur Steam Charts, même si c'est un jeu de niche, ça ne me  paraît pas folichon, c'est pas comme si le secteur de la simu WW2 était  très concurrentiel, en tout cas de ce que je connais. Même chez les  Canards le topic du jeu s'est arrêté à deux pages.
> 
> Bref, est-ce qu'il vaut le coup ce jeu ? Ou bien il y a une alternative que j'ai loupé ?


Le jeu est très sympa, mais il n'est pas donné non plus quand on ajoute toutes les extensions, mais ce qui est bien c'est que tu n'as besoin de posséder qu'un seul avion présent sur un serveur pour pouvoir jouer en ligne. Que tu possèdes la map hébergé par le serveur ou non.
Le jeu se tape de "mauvaises" évaluations sur steam, car récemment le studio a décidé de révoquer les clés obtenues sur des sites de revendeurs non officiels (donc clés "volées") et les personnes concernées n'ont pas hésité a faire part de leurs mécontentements de cette façon.
Un serveur comme Wings of liberty est complet vers les 20h, soit 84 joueurs présent le soir tout les jours. En aprem pendant la semaine c'est du 40/50 joueurs (en ce moment même 52 joueurs). Après il y a des serveurs plus hardcore, où ils disposent de règles bien précises et donc se renseigner avant de les rejoindre. Ces serveurs là sont moins fréquentés en semaine. Il y aussi des serveurs "events", qui organisent des campagnes/missions via forum, donc des choses beaucoup plus organisés, comme le site C6 pour les francophones.

Il y a aussi une partie solo, une carrière qui a été ajoutée il n'y pas si longtemps, mais les missions se ressemblent beaucoup.

----------


## Bix

Ouais c'est justement sur ce serveur que j'ai joué hier soir, et que je me suis fait rape. Impossible pour moi de distinguer alliés/ennemis, je connaissais pas mon appareil, mes touches n'étaient pas toutes bindées et mon tracking n'était pas non plus réglé. Bref sur deux dogfights j'ai pas tenu plus de 2 minutes ^^

----------


## Flappie

Pour la soirée DCS, le mardi me convient mieux (je ne parle pas que pour cette semaine).

----------


## Sigps220

> Ouais c'est justement sur ce serveur que j'ai joué hier soir, et que je me suis fait rape. Impossible pour moi de distinguer alliés/ennemis, je connaissais pas mon appareil, mes touches n'étaient pas toutes bindées et mon tracking n'était pas non plus réglé. Bref sur deux dogfights j'ai pas tenu plus de 2 minutes ^^


Effectivement se lancer dans un vol multi sans avoir fini la configuration et jamais vraiment volé ça du être assez difficile. Du coup, tu dois assez bien maitriser le décollage mais nettement moins l'atterrissage  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Bix

> Effectivement se lancer dans un vol multi sans avoir fini la configuration et jamais vraiment volé ça du être assez difficile. Du coup, tu dois assez bien maitriser le décollage mais nettement moins l'atterrissage  ?


Le premier dogfight m'a seulement coûté mon liquide de refroidissement, j'ai pu me poser sans moteur dans la brousse sans trop de difficulté, mais côté ennemi. Les russes ont dû envoyer mon pilote au goulag après ça.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ça manque de préavis pour cette semaine mais j'ai bossé sur une mission dans le GAP, pour 3 F-18, 3 AV8 et 2 hélicos. (Ça peut se changer)
> Il y a un peu moins de 200 unités, donc il faudrait un serveur solide.


J'ai rajouté 2 A-10C, et la possibilité de modifier s'il y a des inconditionnels de la gazelle ou autre, puisque les hélicos décolleront du Tarawa.
Briefing v2, même lien.

Il faut au grand minimum 2 F-18, 2 AV-8, et 1 A-10 et/ou Hélico
Je ne sais pas si on sera suffisamment nombreux demain soir, Nico au pire si tu peux préparer/choisir une mission plus petite ou un entrainement au cas où...

----------


## Flappie

*papagueff* sera là demain, mais peut-être saoul ( :^_^: ), et *je* serai là aussi (AV-8 ou Ka-50) mais a priori sobre. *Nico* a dit qu'il serait là (F/A-18 ou AV-8 ?), et *Sébum* aussi (en AV-8), mais ils n'ont pas précisé s'ils auront bu.
Avec toi, ça fait déjà 6, donc ça passe.  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'ai rajouté 2 A-10C, et la possibilité de modifier s'il y a des inconditionnels de la gazelle ou autre, puisque les hélicos décolleront du Tarawa.
> Briefing v2, même lien.
> 
> Il faut au grand minimum 2 F-18, 2 AV-8, et 1 A-10 et/ou Hélico
> Je ne sais pas si on sera suffisamment nombreux demain soir, Nico au pire si tu peux préparer/choisir une mission plus petite ou un entrainement au cas où...


Il y a deja comme mission sur le TS (qu'on a pas forcement fait)
- 3 sur le golf persique (une à Oman, une attaque d'un train en Iran et une plus en profondeur en Iran)
- une du même type sur le NTTR que j'avais fait au dernier moment à la demande de Partizan (oui je dénonce  ::ninja::  )
- celle dans le Caucase qu'on avait fait avec la chasse débuggé

----------


## ze_droopy

Ok cool, on avisera ce soir  ::): 

Au niveau des news, RAZBAM a coupé court aux spéculations autour de leur travail sur le théâtre des malouines et a dévoilé sa feuille de route actuelle (sans aucune garantie) des appareils pilotables:
- Pucara
- Mirage III ou IAI Dagger
- Super Etendard
- Sea Harrier FRS1

Il n'en sont qu'au modèle 3D, c'est au ralenti parce que ce n'est pas leur priorité, mais ça permet de savoir ce qu'ils ont en tête pour leur théâtre, et je trouve qu'au final, ça donne un peu envie. Un peu comme dans la réalité, on se fout un peu du terrain avec ses 3 moutons dessus.

----------


## Tugais

Le Super-Étendard  :Bave: 

*Edit* : D'ailleurs, vu sur /r/Hoggit :

----------


## Flappie

> Un peu comme dans la réalité, on se fout un peu du terrain avec ses 3 moutons dessus.


Surtout qu'on pourra y ajouter des vaches !!! 

Excellente nouvelle pour le Super Etendard et le Mirage/Dagger, d'autant que je lis que le SE a aussi (un peu) servi pendant le conflit Iran-Irak. D'ici à ce que le SE soit publié, on aura peut-être la chance de voir le nord du Golfe Persique.  ::): 
Bon par contre, RAZBAM annonce que c'est clairement pas pour tout de suite. Tout ça viendra *APRES* la carte des Malouines, qui n'est pas prête d'être publiée.

----------


## Tugais

Concernant le nord du Golfe Persique on peut oublier, ED a bien précisé qu'ils ne s'occuperont pas d'étendre la région actuellement représentée. La prochaine carte à sortir auprès du grand public sera Israël/Syrie.

Après, peut-être qu'un développeur tiers s'y collera ? Après tout Razbam fait sa propre carte sur les Malouines, Heatblur possède également les outils pour faire une carte - même si ils n'ont plus aucune information à communiquer sur leur projet de la Mer Baltique. D'ailleurs je suis étonné qu'aucun groupe indépendant ne se soit lancé dans le marché du théâtre d'opération ; je veux dire, une équipe qui ne ferait que ça. Il y a pas mal de projets qui fonctionneraient très bien je pense, le simple fait d'annoncer une carte sur le théâtre Vietnamien créerait certainement une crise d'hystérie chez pas mal de joueurs (la majorité ?).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello les gens ! Si y a du Nantais dans le coin, demain je teste le simu de M2000 chez Skyway. Je vous dirais ce que ça donne  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Concernant le nord du Golfe Persique on peut oublier, ED a bien précisé qu'ils ne s'occuperont pas d'étendre la région actuellement représentée. La prochaine carte à sortir auprès du grand public sera Israël/Syrie. *Après, peut-être qu'un développeur tiers s'y collera ?* Après tout Razbam fait sa propre carte sur les Malouines, Heatblur possède également les outils pour faire une carte - même si ils n'ont plus aucune information à communiquer sur leur projet de la Mer Baltique.


 C'est à ça que je pensais, oui.




> D'ailleurs je suis étonné qu'aucun groupe indépendant ne se soit lancé dans le marché du théâtre d'opération ; je veux dire, une équipe qui ne ferait que ça. Il y a pas mal de projets qui fonctionneraient très bien je pense, le simple fait d'annoncer une carte sur le théâtre Vietnamien créerait certainement une crise d'hystérie chez pas mal de joueurs (la majorité ?).


J'ai voulu me lancer là-dedans il y a quelques années, mais Wags m'avait méchamment calmé : hormis un talent certain pour le modelage 3D, ils exigent des données (élévation de terrain + textures) si précises qu'elles sont soit très *très* chères, soit inexistantes. Un moyen efficace serait de lever des fonds via un Kickstarter, mais encore faut-il obtenir d'ED les outils de création de cartes...

----------


## partizan

Hello,
il se peut que je fasse un saut si je ne rentre pas trop tard, possible (pour être bien relou avec la jolie mission de Dusty) ou pas d'avoir un 2KC ?
 ::siffle::  
Si pas possible aucun souci.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je la modifierai en live ce soir. S'il y a moins de 2 A-10C, je peux faire partir autant de m2k de Sirri. Sinon c'est Dubai avec 60 nq de nav en plus... ou un départ en l'air.

----------


## Flappie

> Je la modifierai en live ce soir. S'il y a moins de 2 A-10C, je peux faire partir autant de m2k de Sirri. Sinon c'est Abu Dhabi avec 60 nq de nav en plus... ou un départ en l'air.


Ou un tanker...

----------


## Flappie

Ca bouge du côté du Viggen de DCS : 

- le RAT fait son arrivée* (un genre de turbine de secours assez rigolote que certains espéraient voir arriver depuis longtemps)
- de nouveaux effets visuels pour l'afterburner
- des textures refaites à neuf (encore !)


*Je précise qu'il fonctionnait déjà, mais qu'il n'apparaissait pas en vue externe. Il faudra que j'essaye ce bidule un jour.

----------


## war-p

> Le Super-Étendard 
> 
> *Edit* : D'ailleurs, vu sur /r/Hoggit :


Quand je lis que c'est razbam qui doit s'en occuper j'ai peur  ::sad::

----------


## Sigps220

> Ca bouge du côté du Viggen de DCS : 
> 
> - le RAT fait son arrivée (un genre de turbine de secours assez rigolote que certains espéraient voir arriver depuis longtemps)
> - de nouveaux effets visuels pour l'afterburner
> - des textures refaites à neuf (encore !)


Le nouvel AB est superbe :


Pour les textures c'est le passage en PBR. Ce n'est plus une simple "peinture" 2d mais une méthode de rendu qui se base sur les caractéristiques physiques de la pièces, du coup le moteur du jeux fait ressortir plus naturellement les reflets du métal et autre :


Toujours agréable de constater que Heatblur n'abandonne pas le Viggen. Dans leur post ils évoquent également la possibilité de porter sur le Viggen des éléments qu'ils ont développé pour le Tomcat.

----------


## Flappie

> Dans leur post ils évoquent également la possibilité de porter sur le Viggen des éléments qu'ils ont développé pour le Tomcat.


Le train de la hype de la rentrée.  ::P:

----------


## Tugais

Ils avaient promis une annonce pour le mois d'Août 2018, j'espère que ce n'est pas celle-ci  ::unsure:: 

Et ouais, je te rejoins aussi war-p à propos de Razbam. Je ne fais plus du tout confiance à cette équipe pour mener à bien ses projets bien trop nombreux. Ils font leur beurre sur les effets d'annonce et je ne compte clairement plus investir un sou dans leur boîte tant que le Mirage ne sera pas finalisé.

J'ai tenté le coup en leur filant du blé pour un module en "_early access_ finalisée", je vais désormais attendre sagement qu'ils prouvent qu'ils peuvent mer- er un projet à son terme.

----------


## Flappie

C'est vrai quoi, on peut même pas s'amuser a bord de ces appareils pas terminés. Y'a qu'à voir les vidéos de nos soirées, on s'y ennuye ferme !

D'ailleurs je me suis tellement bien fait chier hier soir sur je remettrai bien ça. On y retourne quand ?  ::wub::

----------


## ze_droopy

Alors justement debrief de hier soir  ::trollface:: :
- Sur le plan technique, plusieurs choses ont merdé dans la mission: L'escorte du strike massif n'a pas décollée, donc CAP peu inquiétée. Presque aussi chiant qu'une vraie CAP. Le Game Master ne peut plus faire démarrer des appareils "Uncontrolled" sans trigger, donc je n'ai pas pu les occupés comme cela non plus  ::(: 

- Pour la CAP (Springfield), ils ont été néanmoins au rendez-vous lorsque le strike de retour s'est fait prendre en chasse par les Mig-21.
(et l'attrition des strikers ennemis a été suffisante pour que la force navale se défende seule contre les quelques missiles passés au travers.)
- Pour les CAS (Hawg uniquement hier), je n'ai pas encore tout regardé (il faut que je regarde comment vous avez réagi face au MANPAD), mais l'objectif principal a été accompli, empêchant les Mig-29 de venir inquiéter le Strike. Il faut que je vérifie si le DF sur la radio de l'A-10C est fonctionnel, mais bon on s’est démerdé autrement.
- Pour le Strike (Colt), Plan de vol bien suivi jusqu’à l'objectif, par contre insubordination!, vous avez effectué 2 passes, ce qui aurait du vous couter cher, mais par "chance" la première bombe de Flappie a raté l'usine et a tué le MANPAD qui aurait du vous en empêcher. Il faudra peut-être que j'augmente les défenses...  :Fourbe: 
L’entrepôt a été détruit, mais je pense qu'avec le briefing vous auriez pu optimiser votre axe et vos réglages pour détruire une partie du stock entreposé devant en même temps. Au retour les Mig-21 ont été identifiés, ce qui a permis l'assistance de la CAP, et un retour sain et sauf. Enfin... jusqu'à l'appontage  ::P: 


Je corrige ces quelques erreurs et je stocke la mission pour une autre fois.

----------


## Flappie

> - Pour le Strike (Colt), Plan de vol bien suivi jusqu’à l'objectif, par contre insubordination!, vous avez effectué 2 passes, ce qui aurait du vous couter cher, *mais par "chance" la première bombe de Flappie a raté l'usine et a tué le MANPAD* qui aurait du vous en empêcher.


 ::XD:: 

Je jubile, car je rageais d'avoir loupé un objectif aussi gros hier soir.

Nico a insisté pour qu'on fasse une passe retour, et puis, comme il l'a si bien dit, il fallait de toute façon faire un demi tour pour rentrer au bercail ! (oui, bon, c'est sûr que si 10 MANPADs nous attendaient au retour, on aurait moins fait les malins...)

----------


## Tugais

> C'est vrai quoi, on peut même pas s'amuser a bord de ces appareils pas terminés. Y'a qu'à voir les vidéos de nos soirées, on s'y ennuye ferme !
> 
> D'ailleurs je me suis tellement bien fait chier hier soir sur je remettrai bien ça. On y retourne quand ?


Merci de me prêter des propos que je n'ai jamais tenu et merci aussi de ne pas vouloir trop me dépayser en reprenant les arguments (?) propres aux fanboys présents sur le forum d'ED.

Je ne dis pas que le jeu est injouable juste qu'il est incomplet et que dans certains cas, il bride ce qui peut (devrait) être faisable par l'appareil. Chacun a des attentes différentes d'une simulation, pour ma part j'apprécie une simulation pointue ; j'ai le droit ?

----------


## Flappie

Si mes tentatives (apparemment vaines) de clore un débat stérile par l'humour te mettent en rogne, j'en suis désolé. Mais on est ici pour échanger (_forum_ veut dire en latin "place publique *d'échange*"), et non pour se plaindre régulièrement qu'on n'aurait finalement peut-être pas dû faire confiance à telle ou telle entreprise. Si tu le souhaites, tu peux créer un topic "Finissons-en avec les early-access" sur ce même forum, et il y a des chances que les conversations y deviennent constructives. Mais ici, franchement, ça finit par s'apparenter à du troll.

----------


## papagueff

> le simple fait d'annoncer une carte sur le théâtre Vietnamien créerait certainement une crise d'hystérie chez pas mal de joueurs (la majorité ?).


Non,non, pas moi.  ::XD::

----------


## Sigps220

ED a posté un sondage sur le site officiel pour voir les attentes des joueurs sur les prochains ajouts à intégrer sur le Hornet Ici
Pour l'instant les plus demandés sont le HARM l'ATFLIR Targeting Pod, viennent ensuite le radar AS et la finalisation du radar AA.

Ce qui me surprend c'est que le Viseur casque qui a été annoncé la semaine dernière comme arrivant prochainement semble être en retard (d'autant qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un ajout très demandé). Le HARM qui semble avoir pris du retard est particulièrement attendu.

----------


## Tugais

> Si mes tentatives (apparemment vaines) de clore un débat stérile par l'humour te mettent en rogne, j'en suis désolé. Mais on est ici pour échanger (_forum_ veut dire en latin "place publique *d'échange*"), et non pour se plaindre régulièrement qu'on n'aurait finalement peut-être pas dû faire confiance à telle ou telle entreprise. Si tu le souhaites, tu peux créer un topic "Finissons-en avec les early-access" sur ce même forum, et il y a des chances que les conversations y deviennent constructives. Mais ici, franchement, ça finit par s'apparenter à du troll.


D'une, je ne suis pas en rogne. De deux, il n'y a aucun sujet sur lequel débattre lorsqu'il s'agit d'établir un simple fait. Razbam est un développeur qui a du mal (euphémisme quand tu nous tiens) à terminer ses projets, c'est tout.

Je ne trouve pas déplacé le fait de le rappeler dans le cas où de nouveaux lecteurs passent sur ce sujet. Le fait que je vole exclusivement sur le Mirage (_made in_ Razbam) ne m'empêche pas de garder un regard critique sur (l'absence) d'avancée sur un module disponible depuis trois ans et officiellement en dehors de l'accès anticipé depuis bientôt un an. Contrairement à ce que tu as sous-entendu, je n'ai jamais invité personne à boycotter Razbam, j'ai partagé ma position vis-à-vis d'eux, c'est tout.

Une personne qui passe sur un sujet et consulte des messages qui parlent de l'absence de rigueur d'un développeur tiers pourra faire son propre avis et passer à l'achat ou non. Ce sont certainement ses attentes qui dicteront la suite de toute façon.

----------


## Olis

D'accord avec Tugais, un rappel de temps en temps ne fait pas de mal (et c'est bien un échange)

----------


## Flappie

> Je ne trouve pas déplacé le fait de le rappeler dans le cas où de nouveaux lecteurs passent sur ce sujet. Le fait que je vole exclusivement sur le Mirage (_made in_ Razbam) ne m'empêche pas de garder un regard critique sur (l'absence) d'avancée sur un module disponible depuis trois ans et officiellement en dehors de l'accès anticipé depuis bientôt un an. Contrairement à ce que tu as sous-entendu, je n'ai jamais invité personne à boycotter Razbam, j'ai partagé ma position vis-à-vis d'eux, c'est tout.
> 
> Une personne qui passe sur un sujet et consulte des messages qui parlent de l'absence de rigueur d'un développeur tiers pourra faire son propre avis et passer à l'achat ou non. Ce sont certainement ses attentes qui dicteront la suite de toute façon.


J'ai beau relire mes derniers posts, je ne vois pas où j'ai pu sous-entendre que tu invitais à boycotter RAZBAM.

Puisqu'on parle des clients potentiels qui nous lisent silencieusement, je leur rappelle les faits : il y a bien des avancées sur le Mirage puisqu'il est régulièrement patché. D'ailleurs, depuis fin 2017, RAZBAM liste ses modifs ici. Tu t'es toi-même réjoui de ces avancées en début d'année.

Je ne dis pas que c'est déplacé de faire remarquer la lenteur de RAZBAM ou des autres devs*, je vous propose, plutôt que de vous en plaindre régulièrement**, de venir vous éclater en multi avec nous pour vous faire oublier "ce qui manque".

Hier dans mon Harrier, je n'ai jamais pensé aux fonctionnalités manquantes parce que la mission de Dusty ne m'a pas demandé de faire des trucs actuellement infaisables avec ce module. Et c'était sûrement pareil pour les copains en F/A-18C (on ne leur a pas demandé de lancer des AGM-88).



_*j'ai une pensée émue pour les fans du Hawk T1 et du C-101.

**sans vouloir vous offenser, à chaque fois que war-p et toi évoquez RAZBAM, vous me faites pensez à Statler and Waldorf._

----------


## Olis

Pour ceux qui ont du mal à ravitailler en vol  ::lol::

----------


## Olis

Update de la beta:
Rain droplets artifacts fixed for all cockpits: je vais tester si mon Su-33 a perdu sa moustache

----------


## Sigps220

> Update de la beta:
> Rain droplets artifacts fixed for all cockpits: je vais tester si mon Su-33 a perdu sa moustache


Toute petite update d'ailleurs cette semaine. Pas de grosses arrivées mais des corrections de bug ou autres bizarrerie. Dans les bonnes nouvelles lors de la première bascule en mode carte celle-ci sera centrée sur l'avion.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Il faut que je vérifie si le DF sur la radio de l'A-10C est fonctionnel.


Du coup j'ai regardé tout à l'heure, j'ai trouvé ça page 140 du manuel anglais du A-10C :



```
Frequency Mode Dial. This dial located in the lower right portion of the panel governs
the general operational mode of the selected VHF radio. The dial has three positions.

- OFF. Disables power to the radio.
- TR. Places the radio in transmit and receive mode and acts as a transceiver radio for
voice.
- DF. Direction finding mode allows VHF/FM to detect ADF signals and provide steering
information to the ADI and HSI. VHF/AM does not have this capability. Not functional.
```

La formulation est ambiguë (on ne sait pas si "not functional" concerne uniquement la radio AM ou bien aussi la FM), mais il y a aussi une checklist p. 611 qui semble indiquer que ça marche (et que j'avais bien fait ce qu'il fallait hier, même si le HSI n'a pas bougé). Je réessaierai en fin de semaine.



```
Front dash, navigation mode select panel: ILS and TCN buttons - Disengage
Left console, VHF radio head: Mode Selector knob - Set to DF
Left console, VHF radio head: Frequency switches - Set ADF frequency
Font dash, navigation mode select panel: VHF Light - Confirm lit
Front dash ADI: Steer towards bank steering bar and monitor pitch steering bar regarding ADF signal strength
```




> Toute petite update d'ailleurs cette semaine. Pas de grosses arrivées mais des corrections de bug ou autres bizarrerie. Dans les bonnes nouvelles lors de la première bascule en mode carte celle-ci sera centrée sur l'avion.


Apparemment ils ont ajouté l'effet "tempête de sable" dans le Golfe  ::love::  : https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm..._effect_added/

----------


## war-p

Dites les canards, il y en a qui s'y connaissent en développement web et en lua ici? Ça serait pour tenter en truc sur dcs.

----------


## ze_droopy

Au moins Flappie et moi de mémoire, mais la compétence est moins rare que le temps libre  ::P:  explique toujours !

----------


## Flappie

Je fais du web à mes heures perdues (mais je n'en ai plus beaucoup ces derniers temps). Et j'avais tripatouillé les fichiers _.lua_ des périphériques à l'époque où je codais un soft pour harmoniser les confs de joysticks des différents modules (projet tombé à l'eau par manque de temps). Quelle est ton idée ?

EDIT: grillé.  ::P:

----------


## war-p

Ça serait pour faire dans un premier temps un préparateur de mission (donc lecture/écriture de .miz), puis qui serait amener a devenir un générateur de mission pour campagne dynamique (avec une ia allié/ennemis). J'avais pensé a faire une application web parce-que c'est simple à mettre en place, l'idée serait de faire une interface comparable à celle de Falcon 4 modernisé. Et aussi le fait que ça soit une appli web permettrait eventuellement de faire de la planification a plusieurs pour des missions multi-joueurs. Voilà. Après j'ai du coup plein d'autres idées, mais déjà, si ça, ça fonctionne, ça pourrait être pas mal.

----------


## Flappie

C'est ambitieux !  ::): 

Comme quoi, les idées volent dans l'air. Figure-toi qu'un canard du topic prépare justement un outil de ce type (je ne sais plus si ce sera un client web ou un client lourd, par contre, et je ne crois pas qu'il ait pour l'instant prévu une écriture en coopération). D'ailleurs, il a promis qu'on testerait tout ça à la rentrée.

Je lui laisse le soin de se dénoncer (ou pas) !  ::P: 

En parallèle, il y a Viper39 qui prépare CombatFlite, outil qui va permettre de faciliter grandement les briefings, et éviter les questions du genre "_on doit taper quoi, déjà ?_" alors qu'on est tous parés au décollage (un DCS mission planner en mieux). Je prépare d'ailleurs pour sa pomme une carte détaillée du Caucase de DCS.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Dis-donc Flappie, c'est pour quand la prochaine campagne ? J'avais bien aimé jouer les cibles mobiles la dernière fois  :;):

----------


## Flappie

:^_^: 

On n'est pas obligés de faire ça lors d'une campagne. Mardi dernier, il y avait de l'oppo IA, notamment en MiG-29. Il te suffit de prévenir le créateur de mission avec un jour d'avance et il t'ajoute un ou plusieurs slots ennemis avec grand plaisir. 

La création de la carte du Caucase me donne beaucoup de boulot : je crains de ne pas faire de nouvelle campagne avant 2019. D'ici là, on aura sûrement vu débarquer le F-14 (c'est dire). En ce moment, c'est plutôt à Dusty (ze_droopy) et Empnicolas qui écrivent les missions.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ça roule, merci  :;):

----------


## war-p

> C'est ambitieux ! 
> 
> Comme quoi, les idées volent dans l'air. Figure-toi qu'un canard du topic prépare justement un outil de ce type (je ne sais plus si ce sera un client web ou un client lourd, par contre, et je ne crois pas qu'il ait pour l'instant prévu une écriture en coopération). D'ailleurs, il a promis qu'on testerait tout ça à la rentrée.
> 
> Je lui laisse le soin de se dénoncer (ou pas) ! 
> 
> En parallèle, il y a Viper39 qui prépare CombatFlite, outil qui va permettre de faciliter grandement les briefings, et éviter les questions du genre "_on doit taper quoi, déjà ?_" alors qu'on est tous parés au décollage (un DCS mission planner en mieux). Je prépare d'ailleurs pour sa pomme une carte détaillée du Caucase de DCS.


Tu fais une carte VFR? Perso je pensais utiliser openstreet Map avec certainement des surcouches. Sinon c'est un chouette projet déjà !

----------


## Flappie

Je pourrais tout à fait ajouter les données VFR mais ma démarche vient d'ailleurs : le Caucase du jeu diffère grandement de la réalité ! Il y a moins de routes, de rivières, de lacs, de rails, de végétation, et pour compliquer les choses, ils correspondent rarement à la réalité (coordonnées décalées, voire lits des rivières complètement différents).

Bref, je refais tout en m'aidant d'énormes screenshots de la map de l'éditeur (merci Autohotkey) que j'assemble à la mimine sous GIMP. Les polygones sont déjà faits, et je bosse maintenant sur les lignes (rails et lignes électriques faits, rivières en cours, routes à faire...). J'en ai pour un moment, mais ça devrait pas mal servir par la suite.

Voici un aperçu de mon boulot :



Note que la majeure partie des rivières affichées ne correspond pas à celles du jeu (ça ne se voit pas à cette échelle).

La carte pour CombatFlite utilisera la projection Web Mercator (parallèles et méridiens perpendiculaires ; ici, c'est de l'UTM 36N, comme dans le jeu).

Rappelle-moi d'ajouter les données VFR quand j'aurai fini de tracer le réseau routier ! (gloups)

----------


## war-p

> Je pourrais tout à fait ajouter les données VFR mais ma démarche vient d'ailleurs : le Caucase du jeu diffère grandement de la réalité ! Il y a moins de routes, de rivières, de lacs, de rails, de végétation, et pour compliquer les choses, ils correspondent rarement à la réalité (coordonnées décalées, voire lits des rivières complètement différents).
> 
> Bref, je refais tout en m'aidant d'énormes screenshots de la map de l'éditeur (merci Autohotkey) que j'assemble à la mimine sous GIMP. Les polygones sont déjà faits, et je bosse maintenant sur les lignes (rails et lignes électriques faits, rivières en cours, routes à faire...). J'en ai pour un moment, mais ça devrait pas mal servir par la suite.
> 
> Voici un aperçu de mon boulot :
> 
> https://thumb.ibb.co/mcum7p/WIP_28august2018.png
> 
> Note que la majeure partie des rivières affichées ne correspond pas à celles du jeu (ça ne se voit pas à cette échelle).
> ...


Ah ouais tu pousses le vice super loin, je pensais faire un truc plus simple. Le gros de l'appli sera pas là (moteur dynamique de génération de mission), tout en sachant qu'une coordonnée est une coordonnée quelle que soit la projection

----------


## papagueff

> Du coup j'ai regardé tout à l'heure, j'ai trouvé ça page 140 du manuel anglais du A-10C :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Frequency Mode Dial. This dial located in the lower right portion of the panel governs
> the general operational mode of the selected VHF radio. The dial has three positions.
> 
> - OFF. Disables power to the radio.
> ...


 Merci de tes explications Sébum, c'est un peu de l'Hebreu pour moi mais une explication avec application serait plus adapté à mon cerveau de septagénaire. si tu veux et quand tu veux on peux se faire un vol en mettant en application ce genre de données ainsi que de rentrer des données GPS que j'ai eu fait avec Dusty mais que j'ai oublié faute d'applications.   :ouaiouai:

----------


## Flappie

> Ah ouais tu pousses le vice super loin, je pensais faire un truc plus simple. Le gros de l'appli sera pas là (moteur dynamique de génération de mission), tout en sachant qu'une coordonnée est une coordonnée quelle que soit la projection


Oui, je parlais bien de deux applis diffférentes. CombatFlite ne servira que pour les briefings et, je crois aussi, les debriefings.

Pour les coordonnées, on est bien d'accord, mais je suppose que Viper39 a besoin de Mercator pour simplifier ses calculs (j'imagine qu'il n'a pas implémenté de bibliothèque SIG). Il lui suffit ainsi de connaitre les coordonnées des bords de carte pour déduire les coordonnées d'un point {X,Y}.

----------


## jfamiens

Dites, un canard joue t il à DCS via l'offre shadow ? Je me tâte vraiment à franchir le pas...

----------


## papagueff

> Dites, un canard joue t il à DCS via l'offre shadow ? Je me tâte vraiment à franchir le pas...


et c'est quoi "l'offre Shadow" ? En quoi est elle intéressante pour jouer à DCS ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, je parlais bien de deux applis diffférentes. CombatFlite ne servira que pour les briefings et, je crois aussi, les debriefings.
> 
> Pour les coordonnées, on est bien d'accord, mais je suppose que Viper39 a besoin de Mercator pour simplifier ses calculs (j'imagine qu'il n'a pas implémenté de bibliothèque SIG). Il lui suffit ainsi de connaitre les coordonnées des bords de carte pour déduire les coordonnées d'un point {X,Y}.


*?*

----------


## Flappie

> et c'est quoi "l'offre Shadow" ? En quoi est elle intéressante pour jouer à DCS ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> *?*


Shadow, c'est une technologie qui permet de *louer* un PC surpuissant logé en salle blanche, loin de chez toi, et d'y accéder via un mini-PC qui ne fait pas de bruit, qui ne chauffe pas, et que tu ne changes jamais. Le PC surpuissant est régulièrement amélioré pour suivre les dernières technos. Revers de la médaille : la vidéo reçue (en streaming) est très légèrement compressée, et surtout, il faut une très bonne connexion à internet.

Il parait que ça marche pas mal du tout.

Pour mon charabia sur les calculs de coordonnées :

Projection de Mercator = parallèles et méridiens sont des droites perpendiculaires, et forment donc une grille X,Y linéaire, très simple à appréhender (exemple).
Projection UTM = parallèles et méridiens sont des courbes qui sont toutes très différentes. Beaucoup plus dur de faire des calculs (exemples).

----------


## Sigps220

> Projection de Mercator = parallèles et méridiens sont des droites perpendiculaires, et forment donc une grille X,Y linéaire, très simple à appréhender (exemple).
> Projection UTM = parallèles et méridiens sont des courbes qui sont toutes très différentes. Beaucoup plus dur de faire des calculs (exemples).


La contrepartie c'est que la projection de Mercator déforme la géographie puisqu'on étend une sphère pour en faire un rectangle (grosso modo on transforme une sphère en cylindre). Du coup, plus tu es proche des pôles, plus tu étends les territoires. C'est pour cela que la Russie semble aussi grosse sur nos planisphère habituel. A l'échelle de DCS la distorsion géométrique ne doit pas être trop importante.

----------


## Olis

Les datacenters et autres shadow ne sont pas en salles blanches, une salle blanche c'est une pièce ou l'air est filtré pour éliminer un maximum de particules en suspension afin de travailler par exemple sur des disques durs.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Cela dit, pour bosser dans le milieu, même si la définition c'est pas ça, on utilise souvent ce terme de salle blanche pour désigner la salle qui héberge le matos.

----------


## Olis

Jamais entendu en 25 ans de métier, salle serveurs par contre oui (on est peut être plus strict sur la bonne utilisation des termes utilisés dans les boites ou je suis passé)

----------


## Flappie

> La contrepartie c'est que la projection de Mercator déforme la géographie puisqu'on étend une sphère pour en faire un rectangle (grosso modo on transforme une sphère en cylindre). Du coup, plus tu es proche des pôles, plus tu étends les territoires. C'est pour cela que la Russie semble aussi grosse sur nos planisphère habituel. A l'échelle de DCS la distorsion géométrique ne doit pas être trop importante.


Oui, pour le Caucase, ça passe encore. Pareil pour le Nevada et Persian Gulf, qui ne sont pas trop éloignés de l'équateur. Ça sera plus gênant si le prochain théâtre est l'Alaska, par exemple. Dans ce cas, je préconiserais à Viper39 d'intégrer une librairie SIG (telle que proj4) pour prendre en compte une projection "complexe".

----------


## papagueff

Merci Flappie pour ces explications, je me sens tout à coup un peu plus instruit.   ::happy2::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello les gens !

Pour le fun et m'entraîner au tir sur cible avec la Gazelle Hot (et au décollage/atterrissage sans me viander), j'ai fait cette p'tite mission (Pas de briefing par contre). Sur la map Persian :
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EIe...ew?usp=sharing

C'était aussi pour jouer avec certains triggers et mettre de l'ambiance au décollage  ::):  C'est basique de chez basique (voire plus), mais si ça intéresse du monde.

----------


## Olis

Plus de moustache sur le Su-33 avec la pluie (la tempête est pas mal du tout maintenant), par contre j'ai du forcer le son en English puis en Native pour remettre en Russe (j'avais les 2 à quelques secondes d'intervalle)

----------


## Olis

Et un update de presque 2 Gb

----------


## Genchou

> Dites les canards, il y en a qui s'y connaissent en développement web et en lua ici? Ça serait pour tenter en truc sur dcs.


Moi le webdev c mon métier mais j'ai jamais beaucoup touché au Lua. C'est un de ces fameux langages faisant commencer les arrays à 1 ?  :tired:

----------


## ze_droopy

> C'est un de ces fameux langages faisant commencer les arrays à 1 ?


C'est une convention mais techniquement tu peux l'indexer comme tu veux... même en négatif  :Gerbe:

----------


## ze_droopy

Sympa le hotfix qui pète tout sauf le caucase...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Flappie

What? Les testeurs sont pas rentrés de vacances, c'est la faute du stagiaire a tous les coups !  :^_^:  Surtout ne mettez pas à jour. Je veux pas voir la tête du prochain hotfix bricolé un vendredi soir....

----------


## Empnicolas

Première partie de la mission de mardi soir de Dusty (il y a eu un bug lors de la capture, on ne m'entend pas mais on vous entend très bien par contre ^^)



Du coup mardi on jouerai sur la stable si je comprend bien.

----------


## Olis

Le Nevada marche nickel (juste le plafond bas de la tempête qui au dessous du niveau du sol  ::siffle::  donc impossible de voler sous les nuages), le caucase aussi (je n'ai pas testé l'illumination des pistes de nuit), un hotfix de 2Gb c'est plus un hotfix  :haha:

----------


## Empnicolas

Attention ca envoi:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Attention ca envoi:


Hahaha les salauds, j'avais déjà une demi-molle quand j'ai reconnu l'empennage, en m'imaginant dedans, me demandant s'ils allaient révolutionner la guerre electronique dans DCS avec l'énergie innovante qu'ils avaient montrés... Et puis ça finit par AI  ::(: 
Bon c'est cool quand même, c'est cohérent avec le Tomcat.

----------


## Flappie

Sympa ! C'est toujours ça de pris. On n'a plus qu'à attendre le live promis au 7 octobre...

----------


## war-p

C'est bon ça le trio f18-f14-a6 retour dans les années 90 sur pa! (Attention il n'a rien a voir avec le ea6b)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi le webdev c mon métier mais j'ai jamais beaucoup touché au Lua. C'est un de ces fameux langages faisant commencer les arrays à 1 ?


Pour le lua, je pense pas qu'il y ai beaucoup a faire, seulement de la serialisation/deserialisation, tout le backend de l'appli serait en rust, et par contre je suis une bille en front, donc voilà  ::P:

----------


## DHP

Il vont faire une autre annonce dans peux de temps apparemment.



http://www.heatblur.com/

----------


## Empnicolas

> Il vont faire une autre annonce dans peux de temps apparemment.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/lFQSunt.jpg
> 
> http://www.heatblur.com/


C'est le 7 octobre  (teasing de fin de la vidéo) et mon petit doigt me dis:

----------


## SergeyevK

Quote de Cobra à propos du A-6 :




> The Intruder is an aircraft that has been under active development at Heatblur Simulations for some time, and subject to a license agreement, we hope to eventually introduce it into DCS world as a full, playable module - and we are developing it with this intent in mind.

----------


## Flappie

Sur le forum d'ED, Heatblur précise qu'il est prévu que l'A-6 devienne un jour un module jouable, à condition toutefois que HB en obtiennne la licence.

EDIT: grillé.  ::P:  Pour les anglophobes, j'ai grosso modo traduit le passage cité par Prof Sergeiev.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ça serait pour faire dans un premier temps un préparateur de mission (donc lecture/écriture de .miz), puis qui serait amener a devenir un générateur de mission pour campagne dynamique (avec une ia allié/ennemis).





> C'est ambitieux ! 
> Comme quoi, les idées volent dans l'air. Figure-toi qu'un canard du topic prépare justement un outil de ce type (je ne sais plus si ce sera un client web ou un client lourd, par contre, et je ne crois pas qu'il ait pour l'instant prévu une écriture en coopération). D'ailleurs, il a promis qu'on testerait tout ça à la rentrée.
> Je lui laisse le soin de se dénoncer (ou pas) !


Ok, ok, je me dénonce !

De toute façon j'ai pris un peu de retard sur mon planning alors il est temps de faire une annonce.

Ça fait quelques mois que je bosse sur un générateur de missions pour DCS. Pas un générateur de missions dynamiques, encore moins de pseudo-campagne dynamique à la BMS récupérant le debrief des missions précédentes pour mettre à jour la situation, non non, tout simplement une version un peu plus étoffée du "fast mission generator". En gros, ça génère des missions solo ou multi de type Décollage > Ingress > Objectif > Egress > Atterrissage, un peu semblables à celles qu'on fait ensemble.

*Pour le moment, il est capable de créer :*
le plan de volles ciblesde la défense anti-aérienne aux alentours (à distance adaptée : les Shilka sont au milieu des cibles, les S-300 à 30 km)des patrouilles ennemiesdes vols IA alliés pour faire du SEAD ou du CAP et aider les groupes chargés de l'objectif principal (surtout pour les missions solo), le tout contrôlé avec le menu F10des troupes au sol qui peuvent désigner les cibles avec coordonnées/laser/fumigènes, ou bien des bateaux qui arrosent de Tomahawk, pareil, contrôlé avec le menu F10des messages radio dynamiques adaptés à la mission grâce au text-to-speech de Windows (_"ici Eyeball, lançons les fumigènes sur le SA-8 au waypoint Grizzly"_)un beau briefing qui peut être exporté en PDF, HTML, JPG, etc pour partager avec les copains (bon, pour le moment l'affichage du plan de vol sur la carte déconne, mais à terme ça devrait fonctionner  ::rolleyes:: )

Mon mètre-étalon est la mission "Hideout" du A-10C (le joueur doit bombarder un camp terroriste, un Tornado passe d'abord pour le SEAD, le A-10C nettoie les véhicules puis des hélicos viennent déposer des commandos). Le jour où l'éditeur sera capable de ce niveau de complexité, je le considérerai comme terminé.

*Ça ressemble à ça (là c'est en anglais, d'ailleurs les textes ne sont pas finis, mais tout sera localisé en français) :*


*Une fois le bouton "export to MIZ" pressé, ça donne ça :*


Et donc, j'ai pris un peu de retard à cause de la rentrée et d'une modification de dernière minute dans la façon dont le programme combine les différents éléments (désormais presque plus rien n'est "hardcodé", il n'utilise que des scripts externes, ce qui rend le modding ou l'ajout d'éléments très simple).

J'aurai bientôt besoin de bêta-testeur, et j'aimerais bien discuter de features à ajouter, pourquoi pas (notamment avec toi, war-p, vu que tu bosses sur un outil un peu semblable), mais ça risque de monopoliser un peu le thread.
Si des gens sont intéressés, on peut créer un fil dans "Le coin des développeurs", ou ailleurs...

En tout cas je suis très curieux de vos retours  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Si des gens sont intéressés, on peut créer un fil dans "Le coin des développeurs"


Banco !  :;):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Done ! (mieux vaut en profiter tant que le forum fonctionne  ::): )

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...7#post11912987

----------


## ze_droopy

Rooh les cachotteries!  ::P:

----------


## Sigps220

> Sur le forum d'ED, Heatblur précise qu'il est prévu que l'A-6 devienne un jour un module jouable, à condition toutefois que HB en obtiennne la licence.
> 
> EDIT: grillé.  Pour les anglophobes, j'ai grosso modo traduit le passage cité par Prof Sergeiev.


J'avais déjà beaucoup Heatblur à cause du Viggen, mais je dois bien avouer que plus le temps passe plus j'apprécie ce studio. D'ailleurs mon intérêt pour le F14 commence à basculer de "bof j'ai le Hornet qui est plus multirôle" à "ce F14 commence à me titiller". 
En outre, je trouve que les vidéos de présentation sont d'excellent teaser et donnent envie de mieux connaître leur produit. 

Sans vouloir raviver la flamme du débat du forum, la comparaison avec Razbam est cruelle. On a un studio qui avance consciencieusement sur son projet sans se disperser tout en continuant à mettre à jour son produit déjà sorti. A côté on a un studio qui semble partir dans tous les sens, qui multiplient les annonces.

----------


## Flappie

Heatblur avait aussi fait quelques annonces en 2017, concernant des mini-théâtres (un "gratuit" pour les possesseurs du F-14, et un autre "gratuit" pour les possesseurs du Viggen), et depuis on n'en a plus entendu parler. C'est peut-être mieux ainsi, maintenant que DCS s'enrichit de plusieurs nouvelles maps.

Je pense qu'ils ont fait un virage sur l'aile à partir du moment où ED leur a accordé le module F-14. Le management de projet n'est sûrement pas le même chez RAZBAM, qui est par ailleurs tiraillé entre FSX et DCS. Attendons de voir où les mène leur news mensuelle. Leur premier épisode ressemble plus à du _damage control_ qu'à un teaser façon Heatblur, c'est sûr !

----------


## Empnicolas

Heatblur fait du bon travail surtout quand on regarde le viggen (et le mig-21) mais le problème c'est leur modèle qui font lagguer à mort sans parler du manuel du Viggen qui était vraiment mauvais (ils en ont sorti un nouveau d'ailleurs).
Leurs organisation à l'air très carré et surtout il font une communication très contrôlé et uniquement par Cobra.

Alors que Razbam c'est complètement l'inverse: communication très ouverte sur la moindre avancée d'où m'impression qu'ils se dispersent mais on sait qu'il ont beaucoup plus de graphistes que de codeur (Zeus en codeur et CptSmiley de mémoire pour le modèle de vol). Du coup on voit beaucoup de chose faisant plaisir à la rétine mais qui ne sont que des coquilles vides: F-15E, avion des Malouines,....:il faut plus voir leurs visuels comme une roadmap qu'autre chose: une fois le Harrier fini, Zeus passera au F-15 ou Malouines (je crois qu'il y a les aéroport à codder pour les taxiways). 
Le travail de fond c'est Zeus qui le fait en codant et actuellement il est sur le Harrier (pour moi le mirage 2000C est 98% fonctionnel et ce qui manque c'est de l'accessoire voir de l’inutile).
Je me demande même si les Malouines ne sont pas la pour occuper leurs graphistes.
Il y a également une autre équipe qui travail sur le Mig-19 mais c'est un groupe de moddeur qui avait commencé le mig-19 mais n'avait pas les outils de enveloppement complet d'ED et soit formait un nouveau third party soit allait chez un déjà existant, ce qui s'est fait.

Dans mon cas j'ai aucun soucis de confiance en Razbam qui fait du bon travail je trouve. Je suis limite plus inquiet pour le F-14 qui risque d'etre une usine à gaz et à lags d'Heatblur qu'autre chose.

Edit: En tout cas j'acchèterai le F-14, le F-15 et les malouines sans problème même en préco non terminé

----------


## Tugais

> […]pour moi le mirage 2000C est 98% fonctionnel et ce qui manque c'est de l'accessoire voir de l’inutile


Je ne suis pas du tout de cet avis et tant que des personnes continueront à tenir ce type de discours, on ne risque pas de voir Razbam faire des efforts pour boucler leurs modules.

Rien que la semaine dernière j'ai eu des soucis avec le lock radar, un CTD systématique et reproduisible pas d'autres lors d'une manipulation avec le PCN, l'impossibilité d'afficher la piste synthétique sur une base qui possède pourtant fréquences Tacan et ILS, l'impossibilité d'utiliser les modes TR/VS ou RD/TD, etc. ...

Le Mirage 2000 est effectivement utilisable dans le cadre d'un emploi sommaire. Par contre, pour ceux qui cherchent réellement à exploiter l'appareil et bien c'est un _no go_. Le module manque clairement de finitions et certaines fonctions vitales sont belles et bien absentes et/ou non fonctionnelles.

Je vais cependant accorder le bénéfice du doute à Razbam et attendre la fin de l'année. Ils ont promis des changements importants concernant le Mirage dans leur vidéo de mise-au-point.

----------


## Olis

Petits bugs avec le kuznetsov ce week-end, des gerbes d'eau qui traversent la proue et sortent au milieu du tremplin de décollage

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et sinon je me suis pris un cable horizontal (d'une station radio (?) près d'un aéroport). Le su-33 n'a pas aprécié

----------


## partizan

Lors de notre passage au meeting de Nancy en juillet avec Vaught nous avions discuté avec un pilote du 2/5 au sujet du module 2000 sur DCS... 
Pour synthétiser la discussion : Oui, l'AdA va utiliser le module pour former ses recrues à moindre coût (comparé à l'heure de vol...) et Razbam attend que les pilotes du 2/5 leur fasse un retour. 
Il nous a expliqué qu'à la rentrée (septembre) il doit prendre en main le module et faire un retour au studio. 
Wait and see, mais je l'ai déjà formulé ici il y a quelque mois, je ne suis pas inquiet, ça prend du temps c'est sûr, plus que ce que l'on voudrait il n'y a aucun doute, mais le module n'est pas (encore) à l'abandon.  

Je soupçonne aussi ED de nous casser pas mal de trucs en douce... j'ai des missions d'avant la 2.5 dans lequel le 2000 a des comportements bizarres ou des fonctionnalités absentes. Alors que tout fonctionne si je refais une mission en partant de 0.

----------


## Flappie

Y a-t-il des gens motivés pour voler sur DCS ce soir ? Si possible avec de l'A-10C ou du 2000C. C'est pour k4ngoo qui nous revient après des mois de privations...  :^_^:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Y a-t-il des gens motivés pour voler sur DCS ce soir ? Si possible avec de l'A-10C ou du 2000C. C'est pour k4ngoo qui nous revient après des mois de privations...


J'aurais beaucoup aimé mais ça va être difficile  ::cry::

----------


## partizan

Y peut pas demain le renault volant ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je tenterai mais rien de sûr... (rentrée des classes toussa...)

----------


## ze_droopy

Normalement je vole ce soir avec Jimmy en F18, mais c'est de l'entraînement.
Sinon j'ai quasi fini une autre mission dans le GAP, on pourra faire ça la semaine prochaine.

----------


## k4ngoo

> Y peut pas demain le renault volant ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Je tenterai mais rien de sûr... (rentrée des classes toussa...)


Nan, pas possible demain. Mais vous forcez pas, hein  :;):  Au pire, on se retrouvera un slot.

----------


## SergeyevK

Sympa le forum de ED... Les réflections de la verrière du cockpit du MiG-15 sont vraiment dégueulasses. Un topic sur le sujet a été créé et discuté... Avant d'être fermé par un modo...

----------


## Flappie

> Sympa le forum de ED... Les réflections de la verrière du cockpit du MiG-15 sont vraiment dégueulasses. Un topic sur le sujet a été créé et discuté... Avant d'être fermé par un modo...


NineLine a expliqué qu'il prenait note de l'effet basse-résolution tout dégeu, mais qu'il n'était pas question de changer la transparence de l'effet dans la mesure où Nick Grey l'avait validé (et ce monsieur, qui fait partie de TFC/ED a grimpé dans un paquet de chasseurs...). Il dit même que d'après Nick, les réflexions des autres modules sont trop transparentes.

De mon côté, j'ai beau ne pas jouer en VR, je suis entièrement d'accord avec la plainte : les images montrent une vue complètement occultée, qui ne semble pas naturelle du tout. Espérons qu'ils ne modifient pas les réflexions des autres modules de la même manière ...  ::o: 


@Dusty : pas de souci pour l'entraînement. Je pense que k4ngoo sera déjà très heureux de poser la mains sur les gaz.

----------


## SergeyevK

> NineLine a expliqué qu'il prenait note de l'effet basse-résolution tout dégeu, mais qu'il n'était pas question de changer la transparence de l'effet dans la mesure où Nick Grey l'avait validé (et ce monsieur, qui fait partie de TFC/ED a grimpé dans un paquet de chasseurs...). Il dit même que d'après Nick, les réflexions des autres modules sont trop transparentes.


Oui oui je sais mais bon, l'impossibilité d'en discuter en fermant le topic c'est dégueulasse !

----------


## partizan

je passe  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Oui oui je sais mais bon, l'impossibilité d'en discuter en fermant le topic c'est dégueulasse !


Je suppose que NineLine s'en explique parce que c'est posté dans la section Bugs, et qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un bug (sauf pour l'aspect basse-définition qui sera remonté) mais d'un choix "artistique". Maintenant, je t'avoue que je ne suis pas chaud pour poster dans la section wishlist et demander de faire des réflexions plus transparentes, vu la réaction des modos...  ::rolleyes:: 




> je passe


Et concrètement, ça veut dire que tu "passes pour ce soir", ou que tu "passes ce soir" ?  ::P:  Vu le smiley, je devine.

----------


## papagueff

Impossible  pour moi de voler ce soir, ma connexion est HS. J'espère  que je pourrais demain soir, sinon ce sera dans  trois semaines, je vais  à  Reims.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

S'il y a des vols prévus dans la semaine, je serai disponible vendredi soir, et éventuellement aussi demain mercredi mais ça m'arrange un peu moins.

----------


## Empnicolas

Du coup, il y aura qui ce soir ?
Sinon on peut reporter à vendredi soir si ca arrange plus Agar ?

----------


## papagueff

> Du coup, il y aura qui ce soir ?
> Sinon on peut reporter à vendredi soir si ca arrange plus Agar ?


J'arrive à me connecter avec le wifi du voisin mais je doute que DCS fonctionne correctement. Je tente ce soir si il y a du monde.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Sinon on peut reporter à vendredi soir si ca arrange plus Agar ?


N'allez pas tout déplacer pour moi surtout, on pourra toujours jouer la semaine prochaine
Au pire je passerai la soirée à bosser sur mon générateur de missions  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Du coup, il y aura qui ce soir ?
> Sinon on peut reporter à vendredi soir si ca arrange plus Agar ?


OK pour reporter, je serai dispo vendredi.




> J'arrive à me connecter avec le wifi du voisin mais je doute que DCS fonctionne correctement. Je tente ce soir si il y a du monde.


Raison de plus de repousser à vendredi, des fois que ta connexion revienne d'entre les limbes.




> N'allez pas tout déplacer pour moi surtout, on pourra toujours jouer la semaine prochaine
> Au pire je passerai la soirée à bosser sur mon générateur de missions


Plus on est de fous, plus on rit, et vu que la rentrée des canards volants semble se faire attendre, autant tous voler le même soir.
Personnellement, je bosse sur ma carte ce soir, vu qu'on a déjà volé hier.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je doute fort de pouvoir être là vendredi avec les réunions de rentrée à l'école.

Donc pour mardi prochain, je vous présente:
Opération Qeshm qu'on fout là?
Opération Tarte aux Qeshm
Opération Dugong  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

Encore un briefing fort prometteur.  ::): 

Sauf si quelqu'un d'autre veut faire l'évac, je me propose en Ford (UH-1H), puis Dodge (Harrier).

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je doute fort être là vendredi avec les réunions de rentrée à l'école.
> 
> Donc pour mardi prochain, je vous présente:
> Opération Qeshm qu'on fout là?
> Opération Tarte aux Qeshm
> Opération Dugong


Disponible pour tout les rôles sauf le Huey.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Hello les gens !
> 
> Pour le fun et m'entraîner au tir sur cible avec la Gazelle Hot (et au décollage/atterrissage sans me viander), j'ai fait cette p'tite mission (Pas de briefing par contre). Sur la map Persian :
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EIe...ew?usp=sharing
> 
> C'était aussi pour jouer avec certains triggers et mettre de l'ambiance au décollage  C'est basique de chez basique (voire plus), mais si ça intéresse du monde.


J'ai téléchargé, mais impossible de charger la mission, le jeu me dis que je n'ai pas certains objets inclus dans un mod Virpil pour la charger. Et comme j'ai déjà quelques soucis pour jouer en ligne, je vais éviter d'ajouter des mods et rester sur une base "saine" du jeu.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah ! Je pensais que les objets s'ajoutaient dans le .miz.

Je la referai ce week-end sans ces objets du coup.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Black Shark 2 + Huey + MI8 + Gazelle pour $69.99 .

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...opters_bundle/

----------


## DHP

> Black Shark 2 + Huey + MI8 + Gazelle pour $69.99 .
> 
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...opters_bundle/


Apparemment si vous avez déjà un ou plusieurs des modules vous obtenez une ou plusieurs clés en plus que vous pouvez donnez/vendre à quelqu'un d'autre. A reconfirmer mais ça à l'air d'être le cas.

https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...now_available/

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Ah ! Je pensais que les objets s'ajoutaient dans le .miz.
> 
> Je la referai ce week-end sans ces objets du coup.


Prend ton temps, je téléchargerais quand tu auras fait les modifs.

Sinon toujours pour la gazelle il y a les missions solo de "don rudi" qui sont pas trop mal:
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...MESTAMP_X_DESC





> Black Shark 2 + Huey + MI8 + Gazelle pour $69.99 .
> 
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...opters_bundle/


C'est très intéressant, surtout pour les personnes qui voudraient prendre un hélicoptère mais qui n'ont pas encore franchis le pas. Personnellement je dispose de la gazelle et du Ka-50, les deux autres me font un peu de l'oeil aussi mais j'ai même pas encore commencé a apprendre le Ka-50 qui a l'air d'être un module très exigeant.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, le Ka-50 est exigeant mais c'est un régal si tu aimes déjà les hélicos. De tous les modules complexes que je possède, c'est probablement celui que je maîtrise le mieux. Disons que la courbe d'apprentissage est élevée au début, et ensuite c'est que du bonheur. Le plus dur, c'est de maîtriser son pilotage, qui est par défaut très assisté... tellement qu'on a l'impression que l'hélico n'en fait qu'à sa tête.

Si tu veux un aperçu du bouzin, tu peux lire notre page wiki : http://wiki.bouletsairforce.fr/doku.php?id=ka-50

----------


## Aleas

> Le plus dur, c'est de maîtriser son pilotage, qui est par défaut très assisté... tellement qu'on a l'impression que l'hélico n'en fait qu'à sa tête. http://wiki.bouletsairforce.fr/doku.php?id=ka-50


L'auto trim, l'horrible auto triiiiiiiiiiim.....

Puis après ça devient ton meilleur ami.  :Emo:

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, un revenant !  ::o:   :^_^:

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Oui, le Ka-50 est exigeant mais c'est un régal si tu aimes déjà les hélicos. De tous les modules complexes que je possède, c'est probablement celui que je maîtrise le mieux. Disons que la courbe d'apprentissage est élevée au début, et ensuite c'est que du bonheur. Le plus dur, c'est de maîtriser son pilotage, qui est par défaut très assisté... tellement qu'on a l'impression que l'hélico n'en fait qu'à sa tête.
> 
> Si tu veux un aperçu du bouzin, tu peux lire notre page wiki : http://wiki.bouletsairforce.fr/doku.php?id=ka-50


J'ai juste fait l'entrainement au startup + un petit survol de l'aéroport (5min pas plus), vu que c'était un entrainement je pense qu'il n'avait aucune charge, et je l'avais trouvé plutôt stable. J'avais pris le module en même temps que le M-2000 en juin et commencé par l'apprentissage du mirage, histoire de garder le meilleur pour la fin étant donné que je préfère l'attaque au sol et les hélicoptères ::trollface::    Pour l'instant je suis encore sur le 2000 et il me plait plus que je n'aurais pensé.

Merci pour le lien, je suis sûr que ça m'aidera, j'ai déjà téléchargé la version française du manuel de la version 1.0 du module et mis quelques vidéos tuto dans mes favoris je pense être fin prêt pour faire décoller l'engin

----------


## Flappie

En même temps, si tu maîtrises déjà la Gazelle, le pilotage du Ka-50 doit te paraître très simple à côté ! (j'ai pas essayé la Gazelle, mais il parait qu'elle est coriace à dompter)
Le Kamov est tellement puissant que tu remarqueras à peine la différence de pilotage chargé à bloc/vide. La vraie difficulté, c'est de comprendre les modes de l'auto-pilote et de se faire comprendre par lui. Ensuite, tu te fais plaisir avec l'arsenal dispo.

Sympa ton gif !  :^_^:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah la gazelle, au début c'est perturbant !!! Faire un hover avec le Kamov c'est du frizou-frizou à côté.

Là j'y arrive, mais généralement je termine à une centaine de mètres de la position visée tellement je dérive en essayant de m'arrêter avant d'arriver à activer l'auto-hover.

----------


## Olis

La gazelle est super sensible à coté du kamov ( le fenestron n'aide pas non plus au décollage)

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> En même temps, si tu maîtrises déjà la Gazelle, le pilotage du Ka-50 doit te paraître très simple à côté ! (j'ai pas essayé la Gazelle, mais il parait qu'elle est coriace à dompter)
> Le Kamov est tellement puissant que tu remarqueras à peine la différence de pilotage chargé à bloc/vide. La vraie difficulté, c'est de comprendre les modes de l'auto-pilote et de se faire comprendre par lui. Ensuite, tu te fais plaisir avec l'arsenal dispo.
> 
> Sympa ton gif !


La gazelle est très sensible, j'ai dû créer une courbe pour les déplacements du joystick dans DCS après la manip faite tout va bien.

Je viens de prendre le pack d'hélicoptère après avoir vu que l'on peut échanger les clés des appareils qu'on possède déjà en cadeaux auprès du support. Si la Gazelle ou le Ka-50 intéresse quelqu'un n’hésitez pas à me joindre en Mp.

Edit: Gazelle et Ka-50 cédés a un joueur américain.

----------


## Aleas

> Tiens, un revenant !


Pas le temps ni le setup pour jouer en ce moment mais je stalk !

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

J'ai commencé l'entrainement au trim et a l'autopilote du Ka-50, le trim ça va, l'autopilote par contre c'est autre chose. Je vais lire les différents document que j'ai pour comprendre comment ça fonctionne parce qu'en vol sans connaitre  le système c'est pas évident du tout.

J'ai pris en main le Huey, il est très facile à prendre en main, mais les tableaux de bord ont des textures dégueulasses je trouve, c'est presque impossible de lire les inscriptions autour des interrupteurs et autres commutateurs même en zoomant au max.

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai commencé l'entrainement au trim et a l'autopilote du Ka-50, le trim ça va, l'autopilote par contre c'est autre chose. Je vais lire les différents document que j'ai pour comprendre comment ça fonctionne parce qu'en vol sans connaitre  le système c'est pas évident du tout.
> 
> J'ai pris en main le Huey, il est très facile à prendre en main, mais les tableaux de bord ont des textures dégueulasses je trouve, c'est presque impossible de lire les inscriptions autour des interrupteurs et autres commutateurs même en zoomant au max.


Ah ? Je n'ai pas trop de problème avec le Huey de ce côté-là. Peux-tu nous poster des screenshots en les hébergeant sur tof.cx ?

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Ah ? Je n'ai pas trop de problème avec le Huey de ce côté-là. Peux-tu nous poster des screenshots en les hébergeant sur tof.cx ?


En mettant les textures sur élevé c'est beaucoup mieux, mais avec mes soucis de stabilité je préfère les mettre en moyen et en moyen c'est vraiment pas beau, à la limite pas beau ça serait encore bien si les inscriptions seraient lisibles.


Les captures d'écran:





Par contre là le panel concernant les leurres les inscriptions sont bien lisibles:

----------


## Flappie

Effectivement, en mettant les textures à Moyen, j'obtiens le même résultat que toi.
D'après ce guide d'optimisation très bien fait par un joueur, tu ne perdras pas de FPS en passant les textrues en Elevé. Fais le test pour voir.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Le nouveau cockpit du Mustang sur lequel bosse ED est impressionnant...

AVANT


APRES


Et surtout (https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...eptember_2018/) :



> Have any sneak peak shots of the new A-10C cockpit?
> *NineLine_ED* : As soon as they are ready for a sneak peek, you will see them


Le KA-50 est aussi dans les tuyaux apparemment.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Effectivement, en mettant les textures à Moyen, j'obtiens le même résultat que toi.
> D'après ce guide d'optimisation très bien fait par un joueur, tu ne perdras pas de FPS en passant les textrues en Elevé. Fais le test pour voir.


Merci pour le lien, après sur le peu de serveur sur lequel je peux jouer, avec les textures en élevé j'ai l'impression d'avoir du suttering. Je vais voir pour optimiser comme je peux avec ce guide.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pour générer des missions rapidement, je suis tombé sur ça :
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?p=3496171

C'est sympa.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Pour générer des missions rapidement, je suis tombé sur ça :
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?p=3496171
> 
> C'est sympa.


Ca a l'air en effet! Tu as déjà essayé une mission générée avec ça?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Yep, plusieurs. Sur la map Persian et sur Normandy.

C'est pas mal pour s'entraîner et générer des cibles rapidement sans passer par l'éditeur de mission. Et les "cibles" répondent :D Me suis pris un missile tiré par un char tout à l'heure. Je l'avais pas vu venir suilà.

Bon, dans pendant mon test sur la map Normandy, pas pu atteindre les cibles vu que je me suis mangé un arbre  ::ninja:: 

Plusieurs options de missions :
- Air to Air
- Attaque au sol (avec ou sans SAM, mission spécifique hélico => Les cibles sont à 30 - 40 Km, mission hélico contre de l'infanterie)

Y a du JTAC (un drone qui illumine des cibles), du tanker et awacs.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Super! Faut que j'essaie ça. Merci!  :;):

----------


## ze_droopy

Je sonne le rappel pour demain soir:
Opération Dugong

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je sonne le rappel pour demain soir:
> Opération Dugong


Présent, plutôt motivé pour le viggen mais je pourrai prendre un autre appareil sans problème

----------


## Flappie

Toujours volontaire pour le vol en Huey, et probablement autre chose avant ou après (si j'ai le temps).


@frostphoenyx : Si tu veux voler contre nous en chasse russe, c'est le moment de t'inscrire !  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

Le Bk-90 va fonctionné en multi:

----------


## Flappie

Halleluia ! Ca veut certainement dire que les missiles "planeurs" ont enfin été codés dans DCS, par ED (auparavant, le Bk90 reposait sur une bidouille de Heatblur qui le rendait inopérant chez les clients d'une partie multi).

A terme, on devrait donc voir arriver d'autres missiles de ce type, et notamment celui du Hornet dont j'ai oublié le nom.

----------


## Sigps220

> Halleluia ! Ca veut certainement dire que les missiles "planeurs" ont enfin été codés dans DCS, par ED (auparavant, le Bk90 reposait sur une bidouille de Heatblur qui le rendait inopérant chez les clients d'une partie multi).
> 
> A terme, on devrait donc voir arriver d'autres missiles de ce type, et notamment celui du Hornet dont j'ai oublié le nom.


Cela devrait surtout permettre au Viggen de pouvoir affronter plus sereinement des cibles bien défendus, reste à votre les performances explosives des sous-munitions. J'ai remarqué que les bombes "légères" manquent de punch dans DCS : les MK82 nécessitent un quasi impact direct pour être efficace sur une cible (BMP ou même camions). 

Pour le Hornet, la munition approchante est le JSOW, mais cela ne semble pas une priorité. Dans un commentaire Wags à confirmer que les prochains ajouts concerneront le HARM et LGB. 

D'ailleurs je vois dans le roster de ce soir que le Hornet est cantonné à un rôle de CAP. Je suis atrocement mauvais en Air-Air (et mon Viggen est assez rouillé), vous attendez d'avoir plus de fonctionnalité niveau armement pour ouvrir des Hornet AG ? 
Je ne suis pas dispo cette semaine, mais je devrais pouvoir vous rejoindre sur les prochaines semaines.

----------


## war-p

> Cela devrait surtout permettre au Viggen de pouvoir affronter plus sereinement des cibles bien défendus, reste à votre les performances explosives des sous-munitions. J'ai remarqué que les bombes "légères" manquent de punch dans DCS : les MK82 nécessitent un quasi impact direct pour être efficace sur une cible (BMP ou même camions). 
> 
> Pour le Hornet, la munition approchante est le JSOW, mais cela ne semble pas une priorité. Dans un commentaire Wags à confirmer que les prochains ajouts concerneront le HARM et LGB. 
> 
> D'ailleurs je vois dans le roster de ce soir que le Hornet est cantonné à un rôle de CAP. Je suis atrocement mauvais en Air-Air (et mon Viggen est assez rouillé), vous attendez d'avoir plus de fonctionnalité niveau armement pour ouvrir des Hornet AG ? 
> Je ne suis pas dispo cette semaine, mais je devrais pouvoir vous rejoindre sur les prochaines semaines.


En parlant du F18, j'ai quasiment réussi a faire un direct hit en popup attack avec des mk83. Et le harm a été demandé en priorité par la communauté.

----------


## Flappie

@Sigps220 : le Bk90 faisait déjà mal dans le jeu quand il était implémenté "à l'arrache". Vu la vidéo, ça a l'air au moins aussi efficace qu'avant.


Dites, j'ai l'impression qu'ED a plus de budget qu'il n'y paraît : ils diffusent des spots de pub pour leurs modules soviétiques sur toutes les chaînes d'info !!! Maintenant on sait où va l'argent...  :;):

----------


## ze_droopy

> vous attendez d'avoir plus de fonctionnalité niveau armement pour ouvrir des Hornet AG ?


Oui.
Ce n'est plus d'époque de faire des passes à la Stuka pour balancer des bombes avec un poil de précision...
L'armement air-air est plus avancé, même si il manque encore des modes radar essentiellement.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello !

Dites, j'ai un bug bizarre sur la stable sur la map F en vol. Quand je déplace la map en cliquant avec le bouton gauche de la souris, l'image se déplace bien, mais les grilles et autres indications (les n° de zone par exemple), ne se déplacent pas du tout (du coup ça me fait des décalages). C'est récent comme problème, en tout cas ça ne m'avait jamais choqué auparavant.

Je joue sans mod, donc ça vient pas de là. Vous avez une idée d'où ça peut provenir ? Ca ne me le fait pas dans l'éditeur de mission.

Merci !

----------


## Flappie

Je n'ai pas encore constaté ce bug. On vole ce soir, donc on jettera un coup d’œil.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci !

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battles: JDD N° 202: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=666291

En gros:

- Développement en cours de l'amélioration de la gestion de l'air pour tenir compte de la compressibilité de l'air et de son influence sur la stabilité et la tenue de route de l'aéronef, à grande vitesse. Ce travail sera appliqué à tous les avions de la série GB, enfin ceux qui vont assez vite pour....  :emlaugh:  :hum:  

- Le FW 190 A 8, va être retravaillé afin de le décliner en 4 versions 

. Fw 190 A-8 (chasseur) 
. Fw 190 A-8 Sturmjäger (meilleur intercepteur blindé) 
. Fw 190 F-8 (avion d’attaque) 
. Fw 190 G-8 (chasseur-bombardier) 

- D'autres anciens appareils verront des déclinaisons 

Quelques screens du 

*BF 109 K4 'Kurfürst'*:





*FW 190 D9 "Dora"*:





*Republic P-47D-28 'Thunderbolt'*:







Test de représentation d'une ville d'Europe de l'Ouest avec un nouvelle outils de création de bloc... 




On en parle sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...02410#p1675946

----------


## Olis

Mirabelle: pas de soucis sur Caucase et NTTR (en beta)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci Olis. Bon, je tenterai une réparation ce soir, pour voir.

----------


## plon

> Hello !
> 
> Dites, j'ai un bug bizarre sur la stable sur la map F en vol. Quand je déplace la map en cliquant avec le bouton gauche de la souris, l'image se déplace bien, mais les grilles et autres indications (les n° de zone par exemple), ne se déplacent pas du tout (du coup ça me fait des décalages). C'est récent comme problème, en tout cas ça ne m'avait jamais choqué auparavant.
> 
> Je joue sans mod, donc ça vient pas de là. Vous avez une idée d'où ça peut provenir ? Ca ne me le fait pas dans l'éditeur de mission.
> 
> Merci !


C'est un vieux bug qui traîne depuis belle lurette je crois (je l'ai déjà eu).
Vérifie l'option Dans Général-> en bas à droite il faut décocher « Scale GUI »

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je vérifierai, merci !

----------


## Olis

Petit patch de 1.9Gb sur la beta

 DCS World

    Corrected GUI panels behaviour. Panels will be automatically closed when player opening new panel.
    MP. Intermittent Multiplayer Server Crash VCRUNTIME140.dll on F/A-18С rearming - fixed.
    Fixed crash with multi monitor setup procedure.
    VR. Fixed issue when some menu items are unreachable at high main monitor resolution.
    VR. Cursor stretching in VR with windows cursor scale - fixed.
    ME. The high default speed of helicopters at initial WP - fixed.
    ME. Removed Double dots appears near the pasted unit on the map.


DCS F/A-18C

    Carrier catapults will work correctly at low and high temperature of environment.
    Added missing Pulse Repetition Frequency (PRF) for RWS.
    Fix radar boresight mode. Now scan range is equal 10 Nm.
    Incorrect radar azimuth coverage after lock-on - fixed.
    HSI waypoint will be in correct location on moving map.


DCS MiG-15bis

    Nose light cone from landing light will not be seen if battery depleted.


Flaming Cliffs 3

    Su-27 SoH BFM mission will not required installed F/A-18C module.
    Added czech localization to missing FC3 instant action missions.


DCS Combined Arms

    M1A1 sound issue with error message - fixed.


DCS UH-1H

    Corrected of cockpit glass transparency.


DCS Yak-52

    Logbook will be works with Yak-52.

----------


## Sigps220

> Petit patch de 1.9Gb sur la beta


Bizarre pas de mentions de l'ajout du correctif sur le BK90 du Viggen pour le rendre fonctionnel en multi. Il était pourtant annoncé pour le prochain patch.

----------


## Chaussette

Auriez-vous des informations concernant le passage au nouveau système de licences pour l'A10C ? (En gros sans activation mais lié au compte)

J'ai fait pas mal de bidouilles sur mon ordinateur, et je pense le reformater d'ici un ou deux mois, et je ne suis pas super chaud pour gâcher une activation bêtement du coup...

----------


## Tugais

> Bizarre pas de mentions de l'ajout du correctif sur le BK90 du Viggen pour le rendre fonctionnel en multi. Il était pourtant annoncé pour le prochain patch.


D'après des commentaires sur Reddit, les changements ont bien été implémentés du côté de Heatblur mais le _changelog_ n'a pas été envoyé à ED. Cobra a répondu qu'il avait la tête sous l'eau mais qu'il s'occupait de le publier sous peu.

----------


## Flappie

@Chaussette : Il n'y aura plus besoin d'activer quoi que ce soit, justement. Tu n'as donc pas à t'en faire. Désormais, il faut se logger à son compte DCS au lancement du jeu.

Évidemment, cela nécessite d'être connecté au net la première fois, mais tu peux ensuite jouer sans accès au net pendant plusieurs jours (je ne sais plus combien).

EDIT : l'A-10C n'a pas l'air de bénéficier à ce jour de la nouvelle protection. Mais apparemment, un simple mail au support permet de réinitialiser ton compteur d'activation.

----------


## Chaussette

Oui Flappie, justement, j'ai pu piloter le mirage qui est passé sur ce système suite à une mise à jour. Mais l'A10 est toujours avec l'ancien système de licence et je ne peux pas le piloter vu que je ne l'ai toujours pas activé sur ma nouvelle tour. ma question était surtout de avoir si l'info avait été donnée sur la date approximative du passage (semaines, mois, années ?).

----------


## Tugais

Petite information de fin d'après-midi. Le soft de planification de missions CombatFlite est disponible depuis quelques minutes ; la bonne nouvelle c'est qu'après un peu plus d'un an de dev, son créateur a décidé de le distribuer grauitement à la communauté DCS. Pour jeter un oeil au site internet et télécharger le soft, ça se passe sur ce site : https://www.combatflite.com

----------


## MirabelleBenou

'tention Tugais, ton lien est mauvais  ::): 

Il renvoie sur http://%3Cu%3Ehttps//www.combatflite.com%3C/u%3E

----------


## Flappie

> Petite information de fin d'après-midi. Le soft de planification de missions CombatFlite est disponible depuis quelques minutes ; la bonne nouvelle c'est qu'après un peu plus d'un an de dev, son créateur a décidé de le distribuer gratuitement à la communauté DCS. Pour jeter un oeil au site internet et télécharger le soft, ça se passe sur ce site : https://www.combatflite.com


Et comme il n'a pas voulu attendre que je lui fournisse une map Caucase un peu plus propre, vous aurez pour l'instant droit à mon brouillon de test (pas de rivières, pas de lignes électriques, pas de voies ferrées, pas de bases, pas de routes...) et un look plutôt bof. A suivre.

----------


## Tugais

> 'tention Tugais, ton lien est mauvais 
> 
> Il renvoie sur http://%3Cu%3Ehttps//www.combatflite.com%3C/u%3E


Étrange, je n'ai fait qu'un simple copier/coller de l'url directement dans le champ message ; je viens de vérifier mon message en l'éditant et le lien est bien l'url dans son expression la plus simple.

L'outil est incroyable, ça laisse présager d'excellentes missions plus complexes mais aussi plus simples à créer. Super boulot !

Flappie, ta future carte est amenée à être intégrée dans une future _release_ ?

----------


## Flappie

> Flappie, ta future carte est amenée à être intégrée dans une future _release_ ?


Tout à fait. Je ne pense pas publier la carte finale avant 2019 (j'ai encore beaucoup de décalquage à faire concernant les rivières et les routes), mais la prochaine version de CombatFlite affichera les voies ferrées, les lignes électriques, et les pistes.

----------


## ze_droopy

Combatflite
Pour la prochaine mission, en ayant à peine gratter la surface, ça donnerait ça: Operation Dugong - Flight Plans

Ce n'est pas idéal (et pas vraiment conçu pour) d'importer une mission qui a été crée sous DCS, mais ça permet déjà de préparer son vol avec beaucoup plus de détails, c'est top.
Maintenant il faut apprendre un petit peu à s'en servir pour créer des missions, et je pense que ça peut devenir encore plus puissant.
J'adore déjà.

----------


## Flappie

Surtout, si vous avez des besoins pour la map Caucase : demandez, vous gênez pas !  ::trollface::

----------


## partizan

WoW  ::wub::  si c'est ce que j'ai compris c'est énorme ce truc !!! 
Tu crées ta mission dans combat flite, puis tu l'exporte vers le ME de DCS et là tu rajoutes des éléments... pour faire des petites missions à la volée cela a l'air top. 
Faut-il avoir DCS d'installé sur la même machine ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Faut-il avoir DCS d'installé sur la même machine ?


Nan, c'est ça qui est bon!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Dites les gens, ça intéresserait du monde une commande groupée de Tacview Standard ?

Je sonde, comme ça, pour voir.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je viens un peu de regarder Combatflite en essayant de faire une nouvelle mission et en ouvrant une de mes mission.

L'outil est surement sympa pour faire du air-air basique ou du vol de plaisance avec d'autre appareil AI mais à mon sens, il ne va pas plus loin pour la création de mission. Son intérêt est plutôt de pouvoir faire des briefings comme en vrai avec des fiches comme en vraies.

Pourquoi je suis aussi sévère avec cet outil (prometteur)?
Les deux principaux "problèmes" à mon sens sont:
- les declencheurs/triggeurs ne sont pas pris en compte donc impossible de déclencher des groupes d’unités sous telle ou telle condition. L'autre problème lié à celui-ci, est l'absence d'unité à déclenchement retardée
- pour l'attaque au sol, impossible de poser précisément une unités au sol (quand je dis précisément c'est savoir où elle se trouve par rapport à un arbre ou des batiments: devant, derrière, dessus,...). Donc il faut faire des missions d'attaque d'unités en plein désert de Nevada (pas possible sur le golf persique car les y a beaucoup d'arbres dans les zones avec les villages iraniens).

Si je reprend ma mission de vendredi dernier avec Agar et Flappie (liens vers la première partie: https://youtu.be/0I036wU6sOo (les deux autres parties sont disponibles également, mais je ne met pas le liens pour ne pas trop pollué)) c'est: 
- 80 triggers/declencheurs (qu'on peut ramené à 19 triggers si on retire les "doublons" (par exemple augmenter un compteur quand un avion est present dans la mission)).
- au moins deux positions d'AA aléatoire possible pour les 4 objectifs.
- au moins deux position possible pour une partie/l'ensemble de la position d'unités au sol pour les 4 objectifs.
- entre 2h30 et 3h de CAP adverse possible soit un quinzaine de chasseur adverse
- jusqu'a 44 appareil pilotable (la mission n'étant pas faite bien sur pour avoir 44 appareils pilotés) 

Tout ceci pour dire que l'outil est surement sympa mais si je reprend Combatflite la seul chose que je peux faire c'est placé quelque unités au sol (en espérant qu'il n'y a pas de batiments/ arbres au sol), mettre quelques vol AI allié  et faire un ou deux CAP adverse présent dès le début. Je veux pas être méchant, mais pour faire ca, je le fais en 15 min sur l'éditeur de mission. Le seul intérêt reste les fiches de briefing à mon sens

(désolé de cassé cet outil qui à l'air sympa mais j'ai du mal avec la grosse hype dessus)

Edit: Avrec CombatFile, on aurai ceci en fiche de briefing:



Edit 2 pour MirabelleBenou, désolé j'ai deja Tacveiw

----------


## Chaussette

> Dites les gens, ça intéresserait du monde une commande groupée de Tacview Standard ?
> 
> 
> Je sonde, comme ça, pour voir.


Je suis intéressé si on est dans les dernières tranches tarifaires ! Merci pour l'initiative !

----------


## Tugais

Je crois qu'il y a incompréhension.

Ce que tu voudrais c'est que CombatFlite soit un éditeur de missions ? Ce soft n'a pas été développé dans cette optique, il s'agit d'un outil de planification de missions, c'est totalement différent.

L'idée c'est qu'une mission soit préalablement créée dans l'éditeur de missions de DCS, comprenant les objectifs, les troupes au sol ou sur mer, des triggers, etc. ... Une fois l'environnement en place, tu lances CF, tu importes la mission et son environnement et seulement à ce moment tu crées les vols qui devront participer aux vols du jour.

CF ce n'est vraiment "que" ça, de la planification, mais une planification à un niveau que DCS n'avait jamais atteint jusqu'à présent. Ça et le fait d'avoir la possibilité d'exporter les plans de vol et toutes les informations, directement au format kneeboard pour être consulté en vol.

Ce soft est loin d'être une déception, il est d'ores et déjà incontournable selon moi.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Je suis intéressé si on est dans les dernières tranches tarifaires ! Merci pour l'initiative !


Je note. Reste plus que 8 candidats à trouver  ::):

----------


## partizan

> Nan, c'est ça qui est bon!


haha, ma productivité va augmenter (ou chuter... qui sait)  ::ninja::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je crois qu'il y a incompréhension.
> 
> Ce que tu voudrais c'est que CombatFlite soit un éditeur de missions ? Ce soft n'a pas été développé dans cette optique, il s'agit d'un outil de planification de missions, c'est totalement différent.
> 
> L'idée c'est qu'une mission soit préalablement créée dans l'éditeur de missions de DCS, comprenant les objectifs, les troupes au sol ou sur mer, des triggers, etc. ... Une fois l'environnement en place, tu lances CF, tu importes la mission et son environnement et seulement à ce moment tu crées les vols qui devront participer aux vols du jour.
> 
> CF ce n'est vraiment "que" ça, de la planification, mais une planification à un niveau que DCS n'avait jamais atteint jusqu'à présent. Ça et le fait d'avoir la possibilité d'exporter les plans de vol et toutes les informations, directement au format kneeboard pour être consulté en vol.
> 
> Ce soft est loin d'être une déception, il est d'ores et déjà incontournable selon moi.


Dans ce cas il correspond effectivement très bien a ce qu'il fait.

----------


## Flappie

Pour la partie génération auto de missions, attendons de voir ce que Sébum/Agar nous réserve.  :Vibre: 


Nico, je note ta remarque sur les arbres, mais je ne suis -hélas- pas encore en mesure de créer des cartes aussi détaillées. Il faudrait pour cela récupérer un fichier qui liste les coordonnées de TOUS les arbres de chaque map. Pour l'instant, je n'y suis pas parvenu, ni pour les arbres, ni pour le reste (malgré un gentil mail à Wags). Les seules données dispo en clair sont les emplacements des balises et des bases.

Il faudra donc ouvrir la mission auto-générée dans l'éditeur de mission pour vérifier le placement des unités.

----------


## ze_droopy

@Flappie: Pour les arbres tu auras du mal, c'est de l'auto-génération (à la speedtree) par zone.

Pour l'avoir survolé hier soir pendant une demi-heure, j'ai l"impression que le workflow le plus performant de Combatflite est:
Création des packages/vols/DCA/objectifs sur CF, Placements/Triggers/détails sur DCS, puis re-importation CF pour les briefings.
Je testerai pour une prochaine mission.

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie: Pour les arbres tu auras du mal, c'est de l'auto-génération (à la speedtree) par zone.


Pourtant si tu zoomes suffisamment sur l'éditeur de mission, tu vois apparaître les arbres un par un... On m'aurait menti ??

Cela dit, si tu dis vrai, ça pourrait expliquer le souci rencontré lors de la dernière mission de ma campagne Ouzturkistan :

- A la répétition, la zone au nord de Zugdidi était dégagée et mes chars atteignaient très vite la "capitale".
- Le jour J, les chars se sont heurtés à un gros bosquet juste après avoir franchi l'Enguri, ce qui les a retardé d'au moins 20 minutes (ils savent pas encore écraser les arbres...).

----------


## Tugais

Je suis en train de faire mu-muse avec CombatFlite tout en parcourant le sujet dédié au soft sur les forums d'ED. Et je viens de lire une petite astuce pour ceux qui souhaitent obtenir un zoom plus important.

Dans l'angle inférieur gauche de la fenêtre se trouve un menu déroulant vous permettant de choisir la source de la carte actuellement à l'écran, vous avez différentes options dont des Bing Maps et consorts, choisissez la source que vous préférez, patientez 2-3 secondes le temps qu'elle se charge totalement à l'écran puis zoomez à volonté.

Voilà ce que ça donne par exemple sur mon _template_ Hormuz. Je suis étonné d'ailleurs de la précision du placement des objets dans l'éditeur de missions DCS par rapport à une prise de vue Bing Aerial :

----------


## Flappie

Cette astuce ne fonctionnera probablement pas aussi bien sur le Caucase, puisque la map n'est pas fidèle à la réalité (d'où le besoin de créer une map dédiée).

----------


## Tugais

> Cette astuce ne fonctionnera probablement pas aussi bien sur le Caucase, puisque la map n'est pas fidèle à la réalité (d'où le besoin de créer une map dédiée).


Ouais, il y a un peu moins d'arbres dans le Nevada et du côté sud du détroit d'Ormuz :x Du peu que j'ai pu en voir, l'intégralité des objets sur mon template _match_ les prises aériennes Bing, un coup de chance !

----------


## Flappie

> Ouais, il y a un peu moins d'arbres dans le Nevada et du côté sud du détroit d'Ormuz :x Du peu que j'ai pu en voir, l'intégralité des objets sur mon template _match_ les prises aériennes Bing, un coup de chance !


Je doute que ce soit un coup de chance, ça veut simplement dire qu'ED s'applique désormais à modéliser des théâtres aussi conformes à la réalité que possible, ce qui est une très bonne chose pour les outils comme CombatFlite.

La map Caucase, même reliftée pour la sortie de la 2.5, est loin de ce niveau de fidélité (certaines villes ne sont pas représentées, le tracé des rivières diffère pas mal, etc.).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Point de vue outillage, je viens de découvrir Lotatc, ça a l'air pas mal aussi ça !

https://www.lotatc.com/

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est bien aussi, mais c'est une niche dans une niche, et c'est payant...

----------


## Snakeshit

> Je note. Reste plus que 8 candidats à trouver


Je suis motivé aussi.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Vu ! Merci. Plus que 7. Avis aux zamateurs !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

potite question pour les créateurs de missions. Un AWACS (disons un E-3A), ça orbite typiquement à quelle altitude et quelle vitesse en mission AWACS ?

Merci !

----------


## ze_droopy

> potite question pour les créateurs de missions. Un AWACS (disons un E-3A), ça orbite typiquement à quelle altitude et quelle vitesse en mission AWACS ?


Pour un Sentry, autour des 30 000 ft - 320 kt (250 kt pour un Hawkeye).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello !

Dans l'éditeur de mission, est-ce que vous savez si il est possible d'affecter une IA automatiquement à un slot client si ce slot n'est justement pas utilisé par un joueur humain ? A part passer par du scripting complexe qui va masquer les unités "client" pour les remplacer par des unités AI, je vois pas bien, mais j'ai pas envie de me lancer dans du scripting barbare.

Merci !

----------


## Flappie

> Hello !
> 
> Dans l'éditeur de mission, est-ce que vous savez si il est possible d'affecter une IA automatiquement à un slot client si ce slot n'est justement pas utilisé par un joueur humain ? A part passer par du scripting complexe qui va masquer les unités "client" pour les remplacer par des unités AI, je vois pas bien, mais j'ai pas envie de me lancer dans du scripting barbare.
> 
> Merci !


Salut, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible en standard. Dans ce cas là, je préconise de faire des groupes d'un joueur ("Client"), et des clones IA désactivés par défaut. Ensuite, il faut scripter, pas le choix. Tu crées une zone sur la base de départ, et tu crées un trigger qui dit "si l'avion X n'apparait pas dans la zone après tant de secondes, je fais spawner l'avion IA Y". Et ceci pour chaque slot.

Après, peut-être que les scripts Moose et consorts font ça en standard...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci ! Je vais regarder ! Autre question, est-ce qu'on peut configurer une IA pour éteindre ou allumer ses feux de positions ou autres pendant une mission ?

Re-merci  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Plus simple pour le déclenchement des IA : tu peux les déclencher à la main en utilisant les menus "radio" (touche F10 une fois en jeu). C'est le trigger "ADD RADIO ITEM".

Je pense qu'il y a moyen de dire à tes IA de passer en mode discret, mais j'ignore si dans ce cas ils éteignent leurs lumières. Je regarde ça tout de suite.


EDIT: Je comptais utiliser l'option "Silence", mais il semble que les avions IA volent par défaut feux éteints. Donc l'option  "Silence" n'a rien changé (je n'ai pas testé avec "Silence = OFF", remarque...).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci Flappie. Dans ma mission, j'ai une gazelle et 2 A-10C IA qui passent pleins feux a la tombée de la nuit, je voudrais qu'ils éteignent en arrivant en zone de combat et qu'ils allument uniquement en rentrant a la base.

Je vais fouiller si je trouve une liste de commandes.

----------


## Flappie

Si leurs feux sont déjà allumés (ce que je n'ai pas réussi à faire alors qu'il était 4h du mat'), tu peux tester l'option "Silence = ON". C'est dans la partie avancée des waypoints.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'après pas mal de personnes sur le forum d'ED, on ne peut pas contrôler les lumières des IA, sauf quand on vole dans le même groupe qu'elles (et encore...).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Jva essayer. Merci.

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battles JDDN°203:https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=668994

A noter, les nouveaux effet de condensation en bout d'aile... 



Nouvelle effet de fuite de liquide sur radiateur



Nouvelle effet de fuite de carburant



Nouvelle représentation d'incendie de fuite de carburant







Nouvelle effet des traceuses

 

Nouvelle effet de fumée des mitrailleuses

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Encore besoin de votre aide les gens  ::): 

J'essaye depuis tout à l'heure de programmer une attaque de zone par une gazelle, mais elle termine systématiquement par aller se planter au sol après le dernier waypoint.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ? Le fichier .miz : 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-kf...ew?usp=sharing

Merci !

Et encore une question, est-ce que c'est possible d'avoir des unités IA prêtes au décollage, visible, mais qui ne démarre la procédure de démarrage qu'à une heure précise ? J'ai tenté en décalant l'heure de départ mais l'unité devient invisible en attendant le timing.

Danke !

----------


## Flappie

> après le dernier waypoint.


Tu veux dire que tu ne lui demandes pas de rentrer à la base à la fin de son parcours ? Pour les hélicos, c'est plus sûr.





> Et encore une question, est-ce que c'est possible d'avoir des unités IA prêtes au décollage, visible, mais qui ne démarre la procédure de démarrage qu'à une heure précise ? J'ai tenté en décalant l'heure de départ mais l'unité devient invisible en attendant le timing.
> 
> Danke !


Il y a une astuce qui consiste à spawner un véhicule sans carburant : les pilotes sont dedans, mais ils ne peuvent pas démarrer. Si tu trouves le moyen de les faire refueler au bout de ton timer, ça pourrait bien fonctionner comme tu le souhaites.

Sinon, autre technique : au bout du timer, tu fais disparaître l'hélico à sec, et tu fais aussitôt spawner un hélico avec le plein de carburant. Si c'est le même appareil, ça ne devrait pas faire ramer le serveur lors du spawn.

Beaucoup plus simple : passe l'unité en "AI OFF" dès le début de la mission. A la fin de ton timer, tu la repasses en "AI ON". Au temps pour moi, les "AI OFF" ne fonctionnent qu'avec les unités terrestres...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pour l'hélico, sur le dernier waypoint, je lui met un ordre d'attaque de zone, mais il tourne en rond et fini par rentrer à la base.

Pour ton astuce, j'ai essayé en mettant 0 en carbu mais ils démarrent tout de même les moteurs. Avec les A10C, ça fait sapin de noyelle. Ils ne décollent pas et restent là, mais ils lancent le début de la procédure tout de même.

----------


## ze_droopy

Pour les faire démarrer plus tard, tu coches la case "uncontrolled", qui apparaît si les appareils sont réglés sur 'ramp start'.
Ensuite tu prévois une "enroute task" qui s'appelle 'start'.
Reste plus qu'à régler l'action de ton trigger sur "AI PUSH TASK', et ton action 'start' apparaîtra dans le menu déroulant.

----------


## Flappie

Je viens d'essayer un paquet de trucs tordus mais rien ne marche.




> Pour les faire démarrer plus tard, tu coches la case "uncontrolled", qui apparaît si les appareils sont réglés sur 'ramp start'.
> Ensuite tu prévois une "enroute task" qui s'appelle 'start'.
> Reste plus qu'à régler l'action de ton trigger sur "AI PUSH TASK', et ton action 'start' apparaîtra dans le menu déroulant.


Même en uncontrolled, je ne vois pas de tâche "Start" apparaître dans la liste des "Enreoute tasks". Pourrais-tu nous faire un imprim-écran ?

Sinon pour l'hélico qui n'attaque pas, Mirabelle, il faut bien faire attention à ce que le waypoint qui contient la tâche d'attaque soit très proche (sinon à l'intérieur) de la zone de Search and Destroy. Tu peux aussi spécifier directement le ou les groupes à attaquer, plutôt qu'une zone.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

ah !!! ok, merci !!! Je voulais un peu d'aléatoire sur les cibles, d'où l'attaque sur zone.

----------


## ze_droopy

Après vérification, l'onglet s'appelle TRIGGERED ACTIONS, et le 'Start' se trouve dans 'Perform Command'

Je vais essayer de faire une petite vidéo capture en corrigeant la mission.
@Mirabelle: quelle est la condition de démarrage du groupe "Standby"?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello ! Je ne sais pas encore  ::): 

Pour le moment disons un horaire spécifique.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai pu tester tout ça, ça fonctionne pas mal, merci les gens !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hop, si ça intéresse du monde, ma mission bricolée :
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-k...gjaaELvO-y8jx_

Par défaut c'est le A-10C qui est pilotable. Pour piloter l'une ou l'autre des Gazelles, il faudra passer par l'éditeur de mission.

EDIT : La nouvelle option pour modifier les labels, c'est uniquement en Open Beta ?
https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm..._actually_new/

Dans la version stable, je n'ai pas cette option.

----------


## partizan

Oui Mirabelle, c'est sur la beta.

----------


## ze_droopy



----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci beaucoup pour ta vidéo Ze_Droopy et d'avoir pris le temps de la faire !!! Carrément clair et j'ai même appris d'autres p'tits trucs :D

EDIT : Merci pour la confirmation Partizan.

EDIT bis : Bon l'attaque sur zone, c'est pas terrib en fait, du coup j'ai remplacé par une attaque sur le groupe AAA.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-k...gjaaELvO-y8jx_

Ca fait une p'tite mission d'entraînement avec ambiance sons et lumière  ::lol::

----------


## Bacab

Désolé mais c'est trop fort :

----------


## Flappie

> https://youtu.be/VRnuzGIBi_w


Ouah, depuis tout ce temps, je ne connaissais pas les triggered actions !  ::o:  Merci !

Tu les utilises souvent ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Dur à dire... Souvent pour ces démarrages décalés, et les changement de route (Perform Task > Go to waypoint). Et avec MIST.
Bref, dès qu'une mission a besoin d'une logique un peu complexe.
Sinon pas vraiment.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je suis pas sur de pouvoir être présent mardi sur DCS (problème de PC, finalement ca semble être la carte graphique mais le temps de trouver j'ai reinstaller windows et reformater mon disque et mon SSD DCS).
Du coup j'aurai besoin de savoir si on joue sur la stable ou l'openbeta et en quoi je volerai (dispo pour tout les appareils) pour pouvoir cibler mes téléchargements (DL à 1.1Mo/s avec des programmes à reinstaller et les jeux steam à reinstaller aussi, ca va vite) et refaire mes commandes (normalement on est sur golf persique de mémoire).

----------


## ze_droopy

Ça dépend du nombre de pilotes présents mardi... Comptez-vous!  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Moi !

----------


## yuushiro

Deux !

----------


## Flappie

Tux devrait arriver vers 21h30 à bord de son A-10C. Ce qui ferait trois.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

\o
(A-10C ou AV-8B, comme vous préférez)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Désolé mais c'est trop fort :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfbnI5r0cbc


 ::lol:: 

J'ai pu pas mal corriger ma mission, pour l'ambiance, j'ai ajouté quelques Viggen qui attaquent les navires (dont 2 frégates lance-missiles). Bizarrement j'ai eu du mal à leur faire faire ce que je voulais, mais finalement c'est bon  ::): 

Un peu de combat aérien aussi pour animer ce ciel un peu vide pendant qu'on balance des patates sur les missans.

Ca me fait une tite mission sympa en fonction de ce que j'ai envie de faire  ::):  (A10, Gazelle ou M2000).

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-k...gjaaELvO-y8jx_

J'ai abandonné l'idée de choisir le slot au début de la mission et de remplacer par une IA en fonction, trop chiant. Du coup faut passer par l'éditeur de mission pour choisir son appareil.

----------


## partizan

Présent 2KC

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello !

Si ça intéresse du monde en TrackIR ou autre, je viens de tomber là-dessus sur C6 :
http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...92869&start=75

Je ne connaissais pas, et ça a l'air pas mal du tout.

----------


## Olis

Moi j'ai ça:
https://trackhat.org/trackhat-clip-plus/

J'ai des courbes à peu près potables (ça manque encore un peu de polish), mais vu que derrière moi j'ai une fenêtre qui fait parasite je dois fermer les rideaux.
Et comme je n'utilise pas de casque j'ai mis ça sur un serre-tête.

Je suis tombé sur une vidéo du ka-52, même si ce n'est pas le ka-50, il y a plein de points communs (pour rappel le ka-50 c'est le hokum A et le ka-52 le hokum B )

----------


## Empnicolas

Demain on joue sur la stable ou l'openbeta ?

----------


## ze_droopy

peu importe je pense, à moins qu'il y ait des corrections critiques dans les dernières updates.

----------


## Olis

1.9Gb pour ça, ça me parait beaucoup.


DCS 2.5.3.21708 Open Beta Hotfix 4

DCS World

    Old style Labels option recognized incorrect fixed
    GUI Error when trying to paste a linked unit fixed
    Temporary solution for sound issue: disabled streaming until the rare race condition
    Controls in the window bottom now accessible in 4k resolution
    Uncontrolled HAI falls through the ship fixed


FC3

    FC3 and Su-33: added missing filename extensions
    Su-33: twin rocket blocks moved from 4,9 to 3,10 pylons

F/A-18

    F/A-18 Lesson_2 Cold Start mission corrected (static object moved from of aircraft)

Yak-52

    Yak-52 input russian localization corrected for undercarriage commands

Multiplayer

    Network: receiving max ping fixed
    Chat Window key bindings fixed

----------


## Flappie

Je crois que sur la stable actuelle, l'AGM-65E peut toujours faire planter le serveur. Mais au pire, on ne l'utilisera pas.

Tux vous fait savoir qu'il a les deux versions.
Moi, j'ai la fibre, donc si je suis prévenu deux heures à l'avance, j'aurai la bonne version.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si ça intéresse du monde en TrackIR ou autre, je viens de tomber là-dessus sur C6 :
> http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...92869&start=75


Je crois que je l'avais déjà vu passer mais je n'avais pas encore vu de retours. Il faut absolument que je crée une page pour le headtracking sur notre wiki : il serait bon d'avoir une vue d'ensemble des solutions (j'ai commencé le boulot sur l'OP, mais il en manque).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai commandé l'UTC, 43 € fdp in pour le module "regular" sans fil. Sur les forums DCS et C6, les retours sont très très bon et le gars est sympa.

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai commandé l'UTC, 43 € fdp in pour le module "regular" sans fil. Sur les forums DCS et C6, les retours sont très très bon et le gars est sympa.


Super, on attend ton retour sur la bestiole.  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je crois que sur la stable actuelle, l'AGM-65E peut toujours faire planter le serveur. Mais au pire, on ne l'utilisera pas.


J'ai tiré quelques AGM-65E ce weekend sur la stable, ça ne plantait plus. Mais j'ai peut-être eu du bol.

----------


## Flappie

Ce n'est pas un bug systématique apparemment. Pareil, j'avais tiré des E avec les Autruches sans rencontrer de souci. Comme la beta a l'air dénuée de gros soucis, et si tous les participants ont la double install, je propose de jouer sur la beta.

----------


## yuushiro

Pour info, je n'ai que la stable d'installée. Y'a quoi de plus sur la bêta ?
PS: Ne vous forcez pas sur la stable si tout le monde à la bêta et que ça fonctionne bien.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ce n'est pas un bug systématique apparemment. Pareil, j'avais tiré des E avec les Autruches sans rencontrer de souci. Comme la beta a l'air dénuée de gros soucis, et si tous les participants ont la double install, je propose de jouer sur la beta.


Bon ben il va falloir que j'apprenne à aligner la centrale inertielle du Harrier...  ::cry::

----------


## Loloborgo

> J'ai commandé l'UTC, 43 € fdp in pour le module "regular" sans fil. Sur les forums DCS et C6, les retours sont très très bon et le gars est sympa.


Excellent choix!
L'UTC apporte un réel confort dans l'utilisation du TIR, c'est de plus très costaud et bien construit, tu le verra par toi-même!
Et je confirme HAV est très sympa et très pro!

----------


## Empnicolas

> Bon ben il va falloir que j'apprenne à aligner la centrale inertielle du Harrier...


Je viens de regarder sur le guide de chuck:
- Allumer le Harrier comme avant SAUF pour le rotatif derrière le manche qu'il faut lasser en off
- aller sur la page carte d'un ecran (EHSD) -> Data -> A/C (en bas à gauche)
- au dessus de l'ecran gauche, il y a 5 bouton dont un avec POS
- Cliquer sur POS
- Entrer vos coordonnée Nord ou Sud en classique XX°YY'ZZ" (N=2, S=8)*
- Rappuyer sur POS pour entrer l'Est ou l'Ouest (E=6, W=4)*
je fais ENT après, mais ca ne semble pas indispensable, pour etre sure de vos coordonnée, regarder en haut à droite de l'ecran "utilisé" pour l'alignement
- ensuite entrer MVAR ( déviation magnétique):
Selon Chuck: 
• Caucasus = approx +6 ° (East)
• Nevada = approx +12° (East)
• Normandy = approx +8° (East)
• Persian Gulf = approx +1.6° (East)
(il faut faire Est puis le chiffre, donc faire 6 puis la deviation)
- cérifié que sur l'ecran d"alignement" il y a QUAD  XXXXXX XXXXXXX OK
-mettre le rotatif sur GND ALIN pour aligné
* Quand QUAD: OK: passer en IFA

En mer:
On démarrare comme avant
-on demande la connection du groupe du parc pour que soit brancher le cable d'alignement naval
- mettre le rotatif d'alignement sur SEA
- Quand QUAL: 0.7 OK, mettre le rotatif sur IFA
- deconnecter le groupe du parc

----------


## Flappie

> Pour info, je n'ai que la stable d'installée. Y'a quoi de plus sur la bêta ?
> PS: Ne vous forcez pas sur la stable si tout le monde à la bêta et que ça fonctionne bien.


Bonne nouvelle : je suis encore en stable. Donc si ça ne gêne personne, on peut jouer sur la stable ce soir (2.5.2.20785).

----------


## Empnicolas

> Bonne nouvelle : je suis encore en stable. Donc si ça ne gêne personne, on peut jouer sur la stable ce soir (2.5.2.20785).


J'ai eu le temps de réinstallé les deux, donc pas de soucis de mon coté (surtout grâce à la copie que fait DCS lors de l'installation quand il y a la stable/beta déjà installé)

----------


## Flappie

La stable DCS reçoit aujourd'hui les améliorations de l'actuelle beta. Comme d'habitude, il semble manquer des choses dans le changelog, notamment en ce qui concerne le Viggen.

----------


## yuushiro

@Flappie : Pour l'auto hover sur le KA-50, une action particulière est nécessaire pour que l'appareil reste bien en stationnaire et ne dérive pas lentement vers l'avant ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> @Flappie : Pour l'auto hover sur le KA-50, une action particulière est nécessaire pour que l'appareil reste bien en stationnaire et ne dérive pas lentement vers l'avant ?


Il faut corriger en manuel avec le joystick car l'auto hoover ne fait pas un auto hoover pur

----------


## ze_droopy

> @Flappie : Pour l'auto hover sur le KA-50, une action particulière est nécessaire pour que l'appareil reste bien en stationnaire et ne dérive pas lentement vers l'avant ?


Il faut trimmer ton appareil pour qu'il soit en quasi-stationnaire. Ensuite l'auto-hover s'occupe du maintien précis.

----------


## Flappie

Ma méthode c'est :

1. éteindre le Shkval (le HUD repasse en mode navigation)
2. maintenir appuyé le bouton de trim
2. passer sous la barre des 50 km/h
3. repérer la "coupe" au milieu du HUD, et le trait qui apparait au-dessus ; il représente le vecteur vitesse
4. orienter le stick de manière à ce que le vecteur vitesse soit vertical (l'hélico ne part donc plus sur un côté) et le plus court possible (vitesse égale ou inférieure à 10 km/h)
5. relacher le bouton de trim
6. activer l'auto-hover

La plupart du temps, m'étant suffisamment appliqué lors de l'étape 4, je n'ai même pas besoin de passer par l'étape 6.

Pour me faciliter l'étape 4, je m'imagine en train de faire tenir un baton debout sur la paume de ma main :
quand le baton tombe vers la droite, j'oriente le ventre de mon appareil vers la droite (stick à gauche)quand le baton tombe vers la gauche, j'oriente le ventre de mon appareil vers la gauche (stick à droite)

----------


## yuushiro

Merci à tous les 3 pour vos astuces, je vais essayer de m'appliquer là dessus. C'est vraiment ce point là qui me gène le plus en Ka, maintenir une position stationnaire pour me concentrer sur les cibles.

----------


## Aghora

T'es pas au bout de tes peines parce que en pratique c'est très difficile.

----------


## war-p

> Merci à tous les 3 pour vos astuces, je vais essayer de m'appliquer là dessus. C'est vraiment ce point là qui me gène le plus en Ka, maintenir une position stationnaire pour me concentrer sur les cibles.


T'es quand même au courant que c'est pas du tout la doctrine d'emploi du ka50 à la base?

----------


## DHP

> T'es quand même au courant que c'est pas du tout la doctrine d'emploi du ka50 à la base?


Qu'elle est la doctrine ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Du hit & run, en passes rapides. Mais pour moi ça concerne les attaques roquettes/canon, pas sûr que ça s'applique aux ATGM.

----------


## Flappie

> Du hit & run, en passes rapides. Mais pour moi ça concerne les attaques roquettes/canon, pas sûr que ça s'applique aux ATGM.


Je suis d'accord. Avec *12* missiles de 7,2 km de portée (voire plus), tu ne t'amuses pas à survoler les SAM/Stinger/piétailles, même à 300 km/h. D'autant que le Vikhr a été conçu pour ne pas coûter trop cher à l'armée russe.

----------


## yuushiro

Je parle effectivement des tirs de Vikhr.

----------


## Aghora

Oui.

De toute façon dans ce jeu pas le choix si tu veux détruire des tanks avec le Ka, faut le faire au vikhr.

----------


## Sigps220

> Du hit & run, en passes rapides. Mais pour moi ça concerne les attaques roquettes/canon, pas sûr que ça s'applique aux ATGM.


Je ne connais pas la doctrine du KA50 qui est peut-être différente des autres hélicoptères d'attaque russe, mais effectivement la doctrine d'emploi est complétement différente entre l'OTAN et le Pacte. 

Schématiquement pour l'OTAN, les hélicoptères sont des forces d'embuscade qui se camouflent dans le paysage. Une fois la cible localisée, l'hélicoptère fait un pop-up, sort de sa cachette, tir puis décroche vers un autre point d'embuscade. C'est pour cela que les capteurs sont généralement montés en position haute pour leur permettre d'être les seuls éléments à découvert. 

Les hélicoptères du pacte sont plus mobiles et sont vus comme des appareils d'attaque au sol toujours en mouvement qui réalisent des passes d’assaut qui ouvrent la voie soit à un assault héliporté (le Hind peut emporter des passagers), soit à un assault terrestre plus classique.

La différence se retrouve également au niveau matériel. Au sein de l'OTAN on trouve des hélicoptères légers armés de missiles antichar (Gazelle, BO105), qui n'existent pas au sein du Pacte.

----------


## Olis

La doctrine du Ka50 est d'orbiter autour de la cible (ou du groupe de cibles) à distance raisonnable pour ne pas se faire tirer dessus

----------


## Flappie

Une maj de Persian Gulf est en chemin avec le circuit de F1 et l'aéroport d'Abu Dhabi. ED confirme que la Map ne sera pas étendue (faut dire qu'elle est déjà balaise).

Le nouvel arsenal arrive lui aussi bientôt (SA-2, Scud et missile anti navire Silkworm).

source : https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php?p=3630382&postcount=2

----------


## DHP

https://www.facebook.com/eagle.dynam...9555368517116/





> DCS: F/A-18C Hornet, DCS: Persian Gulf Map, and Su-33 for DCS World Bundle Pack Announcement
> 
> *Coming October 1st, 2018 and lasting until October 21st, 2018, purchase the DCS: F/A-18C Hornet, the Persian Gulf map, and the Su-33 together for just $89.99! This bundle has an almost $150.00 value.*
> 
> The Persian Gulf map was in large part chosen to act as the setting for DCS: F/A-18C Hornet combat operations. Operate from numerous, detailed airfields in the UAE and Oman or from the deck of a Nimitz-class aircraft carrier. Conduct air-to-air and air-to-ground operations over a huge, detailed portion of southern Iran and many of the Persian Gulf islands. New additions coming to the map in time for the pack include the SA-2 and Rapier surface-to-air missile system, the HY-2 Silkworm anti-ship cruise missile, the Aldar Headquarters building, the Sheikh Zayad Grand Mosque, and oil platforms. More map items like new airfields, unique buildings, and weapons will be added after the Pack. The Su-33 adds a great adversary aircraft for the Hornet.
> 
> This same Bundle Pack will also be available on Steam!
> 
> This is a bundle only. However, if you already own the Hornet or Persian Gulf map, then we have a deal for you! DCS: F/A-18C Hornet owners can get a $10 discount on the Persian Gulf map, and Persian Gulf map owners can get a $20 USD savings on the Hornet! These savings last until October 1st, 2018.
> ...


Pack intéressant. Moi qui n'a aucun des trois...

----------


## partizan

Bien bien, ED se bouge enfin sur cette map, elle est un peu la vitrine de leur soft. 
Je craignais qu'ils laissent en plan Abu Dhabi qui mérite d'avoir plus de bâtiments réels comme ce qu'ED a modélisé sur Dubai.
La Sheikh Zayad Grand Mosque ça va claquer vu d'en haut ! 

Croisons les doigts pour que Nevada ne soit pas mises aux oubliettes définitivement...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Olis

Avec DCS il suffit d'attendre 6 mois pour avoir des meilleurs prix, là je prendrai

----------


## yuushiro

Est-ce qu'il y en a parmi vous qui volent ce soir?

----------


## ze_droopy

Désolé, pas le temps ce soir.  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

Moi, je suis partant.  ::): 
Un BlueFlag Persian Gulf, ça te tente ? (on dirait un nom de cocktail)

----------


## yuushiro

Va pour un blueflag persian gulf (avec le petit parasol décoratif)  ::P: 

Edit : Je me mets sur le TS de la loose en attendant.

----------


## k4ngoo

Hello,
Je vous rejoins dans 15 min. Mais j'ai pas PG. On peut aller sur Caucase ?

----------


## Flappie

Pour une fois que tu peux voler, on va pas te faire le coup de voler sur une map que tu n'as pas. Va pour le Caucase !

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Batlles: JDD N° 204 Battles of Bodenplatte: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-671658

Au menu

Des détails supplémentaires sur les nouveaux effets visuels de fuite de carburant , huile surchauffe, etc ... à venir avec le prochain patch 3.006

Des explication sur la dispersion balistique prise en compte par type d'avion et type de canon / munition.

Enfin des screens texturés de l'extérieur du ME262 et de l'intérieur du P47 


De bien belles images...

Me 262 









P-47 Thunderbolt

----------


## frostphoenyx

Petit HS, j'ai pensé à vous les Coins , j'ai eu la chance de monter dans le cockpit d'un Mirage 2000. J'avais l'impression d'être dans DCS héhé  ::):  D'ailleurs le pilote était lui-même amateur de DCS, et m'a confirmé que c'était bien foutu... J'ai passé un super moment  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Veinard ! C'était a quelle occasion ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Veinard ! C'était a quelle occasion ?


Une animation dans un "Mall" . Y'avais un Mirage 2000 et un Jaguar, plus des simulateurs.

----------


## yuushiro

> Une animation dans un "Mall" . Y'avais un Mirage 2000 et un Jaguar, plus des simulateurs.


Toi tu es allé à Cap3000  ::):  J'y ai fait un tour, on sent que l'armée de l'air veut recruter.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Toi tu es allé à Cap3000  J'y ai fait un tour, on sent que l'armée de l'air veut recruter.


MDR >_< Oui ! Salutations voisin vençois  ::):

----------


## Aghora

Spéciale dédicace à Flappie ! 

Y a Hot Shots à la tv sur la 22 ce soir !

----------


## Flappie

Merci ! (mais je l'ai en DVD depuis longtemps, ainsi que le 2  ::P: )

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Sonnez trompette, battez tambours et descendez des litres de bière(s) !!!

Un pote me balançait un teasing - et je viens de voir que le M2000 de Razbam va enfin avoir un réglage de luminosité de VTH !!!
Je ne sais pas si l’info est déjà passée par ici, du coup, je fais tourner.



J’avais commencé à apprendre les rudiments du 2000 il y a quelques temps et l’absence de la luminosité de VTH m’avait mis le sourcil en orbite (mission MP qui finissait son cycle au crépuscule). J’étais vraiment étonné qu’un réglage aussi essentiel ait pu être ignoré si longtemps.
Du coup, j’étais passé à un autre appareil…  :ouaiouai: 

Ok, le 2000 n’est pas particulièrement équipé pour le vol de nuit, mais on a bien le réglage des éclairages intérieurs…
Avec la visibilité bancale des sources lumineuses dans DCS dès que la nuit arrive, ça m’avait éjecté de ma joie de découvrir le module.

Info lâchée ici par Zeus67.

----------


## papagueff

Salut les copaings, je suis de retour, ça vole demain soir ?   ::):

----------


## Flappie

Re-bienvenue et oui, ça volera certainement demain soir, même si on n'a pas encore choisi/créé une mission.

----------


## DHP

Une interview avec Matt Wagner:

https://www.gamingnexus.com/Article/...-Matt-Wagner-/

----------


## MirabelleBenou

*with the development of a single player and multiplayer dynamic campaign*

 :Vibre:

----------


## DHP

> *with the development of a single player and multiplayer dynamic campaign*


Soon *TM*

----------


## Flappie

Hélas, pas un mot sur une éventuelle amélioration des systèmes de contre-mesures, ou encore de l'ATC.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Hélas, pas un mot sur une éventuelle amélioration des systèmes de contre-mesures, ou encore de l'ATC.


Ce qui me tue c'est que l'ATC n'ait pas encore fait l'objet d'un Mod. Pour moi c'est réalisable avec MIST.

----------


## Sigps220

> Hélas, pas un mot sur une éventuelle amélioration des systèmes de contre-mesures, ou encore de l'ATC.


Pour l'ATC, c'est mentionné dans les priorités : "more mission content for each aircraft, new weather system with improved clouds and humidity, more advanced effects, aircraft carrier and *airfield air traffic control systems*, and of course more aircraft… more maps and more content"

Certes ça semble se limiter à l'ATC des aéroports / aérodromes et cela vient en fond de liste donc difficile de savoir si c'est une vraie priorité ou juste un mot balancer dans une très longue liste sans lendemain.

----------


## Flappie

Au temps pour moi, je ne l'avais pas vu passer.

Oui, c'est tout de même une liste à la Prévert, d'autant que Wags met ça au même niveau qu'une map montrant la Terre entière... (qui n'aurait, certes, sûrement pas le même niveau de détails que les maps existantes)

----------


## partizan

> une map montrant la Terre entière...


8To...  400€  ::ninja:: 



Et sinon ce soir, c'est sur le golfe entre minuit et 3h00 du mat pour terminer la mission de la dernière fois ? 
 :^_^:

----------


## Kiloutyg

Je suis de retour de vadrouille! Ca pilote ce soir?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je suis de retour de vadrouille! Ca pilote ce soir?


Normalement oui mais je sais pas sur quelle mission (normalement l'openbeta et la stable sont la même version cette semaine)

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Normalement oui mais je sais pas sur quelle mission (normalement l'openbeta et la stable sont la même version cette semaine)


  Au top! (j'ai dû virer la moitié de mes jeux de mon ssd pour avoir la place pour les MAJ des deux versions de dcs ^^'!)

----------


## Empnicolas

Tutoriaux sur l'alignement de l'INS sur le Harrier:





Panneau au niveau des tunnels sur le golf persique:


Serveur trouvé hier en attendant que Partizan host:

----------


## partizan

13 Go la maj de l'Open Beta chez moi... hâte de tâter du SA-2  ::P:

----------


## DHP

> Bien bien, ED se bouge enfin sur cette map, elle est un peu la vitrine de leur soft.



Et c'est pas fini ! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrGP...5b0qjhw03c010c




> *Starting Friday, 28 September 2018 and lasting until 1 October 2018, play DCS: F/A-18C Hornet, DCS: Persian Gulf Map, and the Su-33 for DCS World for free*! The Hornet and Su-33 include all the missions and campaigns as the purchased versions, and they can be played in both single player and multiplayer modes. Enjoy!
> 
> ​
> 
> If you do not already own one of these modules, we hope you will take advantage of this great opportunity and try out a new DCS World module and consider a purchase.
> 
> ​
> 
> Download and try out from either our e-Shop or Steam.


Franchement une bonne promotion du jeu, ça donne envie moi qui n'ai aucun des trois. Dommage je suis un peux pris ce WE.

----------


## Flappie

Je traduis pour les anglophobes :




> _"A compter du vendredi 28 septembre 2018 et jusqu'au 1er octobre 2018 inclus, jouez gratuitement avec les modules F/A-18C Hornet, DCS: Persian Gulf, et Su-33 ! Vous pourrez jouer aux missions et campagnes solo fournies avec les modules Hornet et Su-33, mais aussi en mode multijoueur. Profitez-en !
> 
> Si vous ne possédez pas déjà un de ces modules, nous espérons que vous profiterez de cette opportunité pour essayer l'un de ces nouveaux modules DCS avant un éventuel achat.
> 
> Vous pourrez télécharger ces modules depuis notre boutique en ligne ou depuis Steam."_


Je pensais que ces jours gratuits seraient uniquement dispos sur Steam, et qu'il était impossible de le faire avec le nouveau DRM d'Eagle Dynamics. Très bon geste de leur part, d'autant que la map Persian Gulf est géniale (alors que l'intérêt de la map NTTR est faible).

Dommage, je ne serai pas dispo ce weekend pour voler avec ceux qui voudraient essayer Persian Gulf. Je vous la recommande vivement.

----------


## Griffon 07

C'est dans les vieux pots que l'on fait la meilleure soupe !

IL2-1946 toujours vaillant





Avec les 50 gigas du mode BAT (ce n'est pas tant le téléchargeemnt qui me dérange , c'est l'espace de stockage ......)

70 ans d'aviation et de campagnes !

https://www.sas1946.com/main/index.p...c,53512.0.html

----------


## Tugais

> Très bon geste de leur part, d'autant que la map Persian Gulf est géniale (*alors que l'intérêt de la map NTTR est faible*).[...]


Tout est relatif, je trouve la map sympa pour ceux qui souhaitent s'entraîner dans un environnement occidental "crédible". C'est dommage cependant que la carte soit délaissée et ne profite pas des dernières avancées du Caucase et surtout d'Ormuz :/

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: PAtch 3.006
*
*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-673733

Cette fois, pas de nouvelle avion encore dispo mais pas mal de petit changement en tout genre.

Graphical effects improvements



1. Fire effects improved for aircraft and ground vehicles, more dynamic and detailed;
2. Fuel leak effects improved (less noticeable, but more realistic);
3. Damaged engine exhaust effects improved (less noticeable, but more realistic);
4. Tracer smoke effects improved (more smooth and realistic);
5. Wingtip trails effects improved (more dynamic, less apparent beginning);
6. Water hit effects improved (more realistic);
7. Aircraft and vehicle hit effects improved (more difference between AP and HE ammo, more realistic, added debris);
8. Bomb detonation effects improved for 250kg +  bombs, additional flash effect;
9. Water steam effects added for twin water radiator aircraft (Bf-109, Ju-87, Spitfire Mk.IXe, Pe-2);
10. Water steam overheating effects added;
11. Wrong mixture exhaust effects added;
12. Wood hit effects added for WWI aircraft;
13. Gunfire smoke effects added;
14. Oil leak during flight effect adjusted;
15. Fuel leak effect on the ground added;
16. Water steam effect on the ground added;

17. Oil drops on pilot googles effect was added in case of engine damage;



Simulation fixes and graphical effects fixes



18. The water hit effects no longer appear like ground hit effects;
19. Bug fix: He-111, Bf-110 and Pe-2 right engine hits won't damage the left engine cooling system anymore;
20. Bug fix: Spitfire Mk.VB/IXe oil radiator leak will stop when the left wing is lost;
21. Bug fix: Ju-88 A4 right supercharger hits will correctly damage it;
22. Bug fix: engine fire now correctly works on all planes;
23. Bug fix: damage of the engines far from the cockpit (and the oil leak on Spitfires) won't make the cockpit windows dirty;



Other improvements



24. You can set the starting altitude up to 10km in QMB;  
25. Projectiles now can be stopped by trees;
26. Fw 190 A-8 modification: removal of two 13mm MG 131. This allows to model the bomber variant of the plane; some Sturmjager modification aircraft also had tem removed;
27. Fw 190 A-8 modification: F-8 with a 1000kg bomb with reduced stabilizer; 
28. Flying Circus German and Entente pilots are now animated;
29. German WWI pilot now has a parachute;
30. 30 mm and higher caliber guns can overheat (they couldn't before);
31. All guns fire dispersion differ while firing single shots and in bursts;
32. Burst fire dispersion corrected for Soviet fuselage mounted guns;
33. Burst fire dispersion corrected for German wing mounted guns;
34. While driving, AI now takes into consideration all nearby vehicles instead of the vehicles of its group only;
35. AI has learned how to control the advanced (player controllable) tanks, they can be used in missions;
36. The water in all water cooled engines boils at different temperatures depending on the altitude;
37. Fuel actually burns out in an event of a fuel tank fire;
38. Fuel tank fire intenisity decreases when all fuel is burned out;
39. Fire intensity directly affects the speed of structural damage;
40. Fuel fires are extinguished when an aircraft hits a water surface;
41. Mission generator toolset released (you can download it here and unpack into your IL-2 install if you want to try it);



Other fixes



42. Simple vehicles (not controllable by player) physics modeling improved. They shouldn't 'fly' away from collisions as they sometimes did before anymore;
43. German aircraft of Bodenplatte timeframe carry bombs of a different color that was used in the late war;
44. German aircraft of Bodenplatte timeframe carry SD 70 fragmentation bombs instead of SC 50 which production was canceled in 1943;
45. Aircraft loadout tooltips adjusted;
46. Career: the game won't freeze when creating a character in certain squadrons at a certain time;
47. Career won't freeze in May 1943;
48. Career won't show incorrect days at the end of February;
49. Player wingmen won't be captured by the enemy if the player finishes a Career mode mission above the enemy territory;
50. The player marker shows the character name in Career mode;
51. A rare crash in multiplayer has been fixed (it could happen when Pe-2 series 35 lost its wing).  
52. The game server and clients won't crash when a player controlled tank impacts the ground, for instance, after falling from a damaged bridge;
53. Multiplayer net packets won't slowly increase in size over time;
54. Multiplayer net packets now have their CRC checked, this should improve the data transfer stability;
55. Net load decreased by optimizing the data packets carrying graphical effects data;  
56. Statistics system accuracy increased (this should fix the situations with unaccounted kills);  
57. Minimum starting altitude in QMB on Novosokolniki map has been increased to 250m;
58. Sharp texture changes were corrected on the Stalingrad map near Golubinsky;
59. The pilot won't be injured by the wing fuel tanks fire on Bf 110 E2, Bf 110 G2, P-39L-1 and Yak-7B series 36;
60. A rare crash has been fixed (it could happen when Pe-2 series 35 detonated after hitting the ground).  
61. Bomb doors handle on He 111 planes is now animated;
62. Broken window in the lower cockpit fixed on He 111;
63. Fw 190 A-8 right WGr.21 launcher arming lamp now works;
64. On Fw 190 A-8 with F-8/G-8 mod the 20mm guns stay on the same fire trigger with MGs;﻿  
65. Radiator assist on MiG-3 and IL-2 won't overcool the engine at high altitudes;
66. Pe-2 series 35 upper turret correctly shows ammo left in HUD;
67. Yak-7B altitude mixture controller corrected;
68. Coolant overheat warning in technochat corrected;
69. Damage system performance optimization should decrease the CPU load;
70. Radiator assist closes or opens radiators in a more smart way;
71. Fokker Dr.I and SPAD 13.C1 durability are back to RoF values.









Le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=202567

----------


## Olis

4.3 Go chez moi (Open beta sur steam)

----------


## Empnicolas

Je suis en train de regarder pour une mission pour mardi sur l'openbeta de DCS et j'aurai besoin de savoir qui sera la et quel appareil il veut piloter (indice de la mission: Sa-2, blocage d'Hormuz).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> J'ai commandé l'UTC, 43 € fdp in pour le module "regular" sans fil. Sur les forums DCS et C6, les retours sont très très bon et le gars est sympa.


Hello !

Reçu hier, testé rapidement ce soir, c'est juste génial. Pour 40 €, franchement, rien à dire. Je mettrai des photos ce week-end mais la finition du boîtier est top.

Aucun décrochage dans DCS, alors que j'en avais souvent avant. Je joue juste sous un velux. Avant je devais tirer le rideau, baisser un store (semi-occultant), et même comme ça, parfois, ça décrochait pas mal.

Là, avec grand soleil, j'ai juste tiré le rideau, et rien à dire. C'est peut-être psykologike, mais je trouve aussi les mouvements plus fluide.

Plus que satisfait donc, et c'est sans fil !

----------


## Flappie

> Je suis en train de regarder pour une mission pour mardi sur l'openbeta de DCS et j'aurai besoin de savoir qui sera la et quel appareil il veut piloter (indice de la mission: Sa-2, blocage d'Hormuz).


AV-8B, Viggen ou Ka-50 pour moi s'il te plait !




> Hello !
> 
> Reçu hier, testé rapidement ce soir, c'est juste génial. Pour 40 €, franchement, rien à dire. Je mettrai des photos ce week-end mais la finition du boîtier est top.
> 
> Aucun décrochage dans DCS, alors que j'en avais souvent avant. Je joue juste sous un velux. Avant je devais tirer le rideau, baisser un store (semi-occultant), et même comme ça, parfois, ça décrochait pas mal.
> 
> Là, avec grand soleil, j'ai juste tiré le rideau, et rien à dire. C'est peut-être psykologike, mais je trouve aussi les mouvements plus fluide.
> 
> Plus que satisfait donc, et c'est sans fil !


Merci pour ton retour.  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

Finalement j'ai fait la mission ce soir, du coup, le briefing:



> La situation au cours des derniers mois s'est tendue dans la région depuis le retrait américain de l'accord sur le nucléaire iranienne. 
> Les conservateurs ont pris le pouvoir en Iran, tandis que le président à la moumoutte rajoute de l'huile sur le feu en gazouillant.
> 
> D'après nos services de renseignements les iranniens vont annoncer la fermeture du détroit au cours des prochaines heures.
> 
> Ils ont installer deux systèmes SS-N-2 Silkworm sol-mer pouvant détruire n'importe quel navire civil en un tir dans le détroit.
> 
> Nos satellites ont également repéré des hélicoptères armés type Mi-8 et Mi-24 au niveau de l'aéroport de Abu Musa ainsi que des Su-25 au niveau de l'aéroport de Bandar Lengeh.
> 
> ...

----------


## papagueff

> Je suis en train de regarder pour une mission pour mardi sur l'openbeta de DCS et j'aurai besoin de savoir qui sera la et quel appareil il veut piloter (indice de la mission: Sa-2, blocage d'Hormuz).


Je serais présent mardi mais je ne sais pas encore quel appareil prendre. Je serais tenté avec le F18 en air/air mais je voudrais pas foirer la mission car je maitrise pas très bien cet appareil dans la discipline.
A Mardi, donc.

----------


## Flappie

Je me positionne en Viggen.

----------


## ze_droopy

Surement un F18 en CAP pour moi

----------


## Empnicolas

J'ai passé la mission à combatfire pour faire un peu de feuille de kneeboard (j'ai pris les mirages 2000C):





Si vous avez peur des Sa-2, c'est de la grosse daube, en volant tout droit au dessus des sites à 15000 pied à 450 noeud en F-18, les missiles n'arrivaient pas à me touché (sans manœuvres et chaff, ni ECM)

----------


## partizan

2KC please

@ Dusty : fais pas ton ricain, configures ton 2000  ::P:

----------


## ze_droopy

> 2KC please
> 
> @ Dusty : fais pas ton ricain, configures ton 2000


Je vais tenter de m'y remettre ce weekend.
Mais je commence a l'aimer aussi mon camion a missiles!

----------


## pollux 18

Il-2 Great Battles: JDD N° 205  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-674699

Alors que le path 3.006 est sortie mercredi, les dév nous gratifient quand même d'un nouveau JDD. 

Au programme, 

Le rendu des bâtiment de la carte Prokhorovka pour l'opus Tank Crew










La tenu des pilotes Américain de 1945 pour l'opus Bodenplatte






Les premiers screens du Sopwith Camel pour l'opus Flying Circus










L'anoonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...02592#p1678954

----------


## Flappie

> Si vous avez peur des Sa-2, c'est de la grosse daube, en volant tout droit au dessus des sites à 15000 pied à 450 noeud en F-18, les missiles n'arrivaient pas à me touché (sans manœuvres et chaff, ni ECM)


Faudrait savoir, tu nous dis de voler très bas dans le brief.  ::P: 

Si on dit voler haut, je passerai au Harrier.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Faudrait savoir, tu nous dis de voler très bas dans le brief. 
> 
> Si on dit voler haut, je passerai au Harrier.


Les deux passent normalement.

----------


## papagueff

> Les deux passent normalement.


Je prédis des surprises pour Mardi.   ::o:

----------


## Aghora

Hier j'étais au meeting aérien de Toulouse, Franckazal. C'était gros ! Pas mal d'avions, à hélices (j'ai vu un P40, un Hurricane, un Corsair) ou réacteur (Fouga Magister ou tout simplement le Rafale), des vieux coucous de la 1re GM ou bien le Rafale. Y avait même une démo de l'A400M. Et bien sûr la PAF avec toutes ses acrobaties.

Je crois même qu'il y avait Jack Krine et sa célèbre moustache aux commandes d'un hydravion (je sais plus si c'était un hydravion mais c'était à hélice).
Je mettrais bien un extrait mais j'ai pas réussi à compresser les images.

----------


## war-p

> Hier j'étais au meeting aérien de Toulouse, Franckazal. C'était gros ! Pas mal d'avions, à hélices (j'ai vu un P40, un Hurricane, un Corsair) ou réacteur (Fouga Magister ou tout simplement le Rafale), des vieux coucous de la 1re GM ou bien le Rafale. Y avait même une démo de l'A400M. Et bien sûr la PAF avec toutes ses acrobaties.
> 
> Je crois même qu'il y avait Jack Krine et sa célèbre moustache au commande d'un hydravion (je sais plus si c'était un hydravion mais c'était à hélice).
> Je mettrais bien un extrait mais j'ai pas réussi à compresser les images.


J'y étais aussi, j'ai fait pas mal de photos, dès que je récupère mon pc avec une connexion internet, je poste ça  :;):  Le corsair  :Bave:

----------


## Flappie

Bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui s'essaient aux modules DCS gratuits depuis vendredi (Hornet, Flanker-D, Persian Gulf) : la gratuité est prolongée jusqu'à demain matin.

----------


## Olis

Le bundle F18 + PGM + Su33 est en vente

----------


## Flappie

Ça vole ce soir, sur DCS ? Je suis chaud comme la braise, d'autant que j'ai un petit coup dans l'nez.  :Tutut:

----------


## ze_droopy

> j'ai un petit coup dans l'nez.


C'est pas dangereux avec les braises ça?  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Je ne vole jamais en-dessous de 30 pieds d'altitude, y'a encore de la marge. _:hips:_

----------


## Flappie

Un grand merci à Nicolas pour la mission d'hier. Elle était sévère mais juste en CAS.

Voici mon débrief :





> Départ en Viggen. Le waypoint désigne un terrain vide à côté d'un hangar. Approche à Mach 0.85, 350m d'altitude. QFE configurée à 1012,5. Le Bk-90 a une portée de 7 km, mais je comprends rapidement que le HUD ne me donnera l'autorisation de tir que dans le dernier kilomètre ! (pourquoi ??) En connaissance de cause, je largue mon ogive quelques secondes avant le feu vert : elle largue ses sous-munitions mais apparemment sans résultat (j'ai vu les petits parachutes, mais je n'ai pas vu d'explosion).
> 
> Après un demi-tour rapide pour fuir de potentielles menaces sol-air, je reviens à la charge, mais cette fois j'attends le feu vert. Je vois l'ogive partir mais cette fois je n'ai pas aperçu les parachutes... chou blanc. Je rentre à la base pour me ravitailler... en Mavericks.
> 
> Redécollage et retour sur lîle du waypoint 2. Je constate que les kilomètres parcourus ont méchamment déréglé la localisation interne du Viggen, car le WP2 a déménagé en mer. Pas grave, le Maverick n'utilise pas cette donnée. Je parviens à repérer visuellement les 3 lanceurs Silkworm. Je locke et tire, mais je touche d'abord un canon anti-aérien semi-enterré. Ma deuxième passe semble bonne sur un des Silkworms, mais mon désir de suivre la vue du Maverick cause ma perte : après un méchant lag, mon Viggen se noie.
> 
> Décollage à bord d'un Viggen tout neuf, toujours équipé Maverick. Je crois comprendre que mes collègues de la CAS, qui ont affronté de solides défenses sol-air au waypoint 3, n'ont pas détruit leurs Silkworms. Alors qu'ils vont finir le WP2, je file au WP3. Arrivé sur place, je suis tracké au radar (bip-bip-bip frénétique). Je tourne autour de l''île sans voir de départs missiles. Probablement une _ear_ entourée de lanceurs vides... je décide de survoler l'île pour chercher ces Silkworms, puisque la vue Maverick du Viggen ne permet pas de zoomer. Je suis aussitôt puni par un Strela dont je ne soupçonnais pas l'existence. Mon pilote meurt sur le coup.
> 
> Décollage en vitesse à bord d'un Harrier tout neuf (alors que le comptable du DoD est à mes trousses), équipé de GBU12. Je retourne au WP3, détruis le vilain Strela, et bombarde un Silkworm... apparemment déjà détruit ! Apparemment, les collègues de la CAS avaient bien fait le boulot. A vérifier tout de même, car au FLIR, le Silkworm détruit ressemblait juste à un lanceur intact dépourvu de son ogive. Nico, tu nous confirmes que les Silkworms n'ont pas été utilisés par l'ennemi ?
> ...


Si quelqu'un a le tacview, merci de l'uploader sur le TS. J'aimerais comprendre pourquoi mes Bk-90 ont failli.

----------


## partizan

> Debrief UZI 1 et 2 (Zan, K4ngoo) 
> 2 A10C au départ d'Al Dhafra pour taper une batterie de missile au WPT 3 (Sirri island).
> Première mission pour moi en A10C... et alors que le brief est pourtant clair je m'embrouille en pensant que l'on doit détruire des SA2. C'est vrai qu'au TGP ça ressemble pas à du SA2... et surtout il n'y a pas les grandes oreilles de Mickey pour la conduite de tir de la batterie... mais bon.. c'est peut-être des SA2 anti navire  
> Bref... on s'approche avec 2 en spread et bim... l'île se défend... 2mn plus tard, 2 pilotes éjectés et retour au parking d'Al Dhafra... oui on était à 12 000 ft, c'est ridicule, je sais...
> 
> Changement de tactique > 20 000 ft > et puis on arrive pas à monter plus avec notre emport. Cette fois pas de danger, de là-haut on peut narguer les AA de l'île. On se prépare même à réduire en miettes en une passe les 2/3 des gros missiles anti-navire... 
> 3... 2... 1... Bomb away ! Ah qu'il est magique ce moment où la GBU chute, inexorablement guidée au laser via son kit pawevay réglé sur 1688 vers une inavertie cible... enfin 2 cibles... 1 par A10... heu... ah... oui bon ben... 1 cible en fait... mais au moins on a doublé la dose prescrite  1688... faut changer son code laser les mecs si vous êtes plusieurs... heu...p.563 du manuel... ah... plus tard donc !
> Pas grave, les prochaine passes on tirera pas groupé, mais après confirmation du coup au but de l'ailier. (on est comme ça chez les uzi, on sait s'adapter...) 
> 
> ...


Nyv cover...  :Cigare: 


Le SilkWorm aka la cible inavertie sur laquelle le feu du ciel va s'abattre (enfin à la prochaine orbite, là il y a eu un petit répit pour une sombre histoire de code laser...)

----------


## papagueff

Ben, oui, je sais j'aurais été plus utile et surtout plus efficace en A10c qu'en F18 mais mon envie de faire du Air/Air a été la plus forte. Pour sur que le F18 ou le mirage je ne maitrise pas encore dans le domaine de la chasse. je suis à la disposition des maitres de la discipline pour progresser. Merci.   ::|:

----------


## Empnicolas

> Nico, tu nous confirmes que les Silkworms n'ont pas été utilisés par l'ennemi ?
> 
> 
> Si quelqu'un a le tacview, merci de l'uploader sur le TS. J'aimerais comprendre pourquoi mes Bk-90 ont failli.


Les Silkworm ont tiré.
Dans tacview, ton Bk-90 est bien lancé mais ne largue pas les sous munitions et tu semble n'en larguer qu'un seul (fichier du tacview en train d'être uploarder sur le TS)

De mon coté, il faut que je rajoute des AAA en Iran pour éviter à notre CAP d'en faire en territoire iraninen.

----------


## Flappie

Merci. Je viens de refaire le même run plusieurs fois, avant de comprendre ce qui clochait : pour que le tir de Bk90 fonctionne, il faut maintenir une vitesse comprise entre Mach 0.80 et Mach 0.90. Or, je volais à *85*0 km/h, et non à Mach 0.*85* (~1040 km/h au niveau de la mer).  :Facepalm:  

C'est ça de laisser sa monture au garage trop longtemps...

----------


## Flappie

Je lis sur Hoggit que le fameux mod A-4E gratuit ne sera pas aussi bien que ce qu'on en pensait. C'est toujours bon à prendre, bien sûr, mais je doute que ce mod fasse long feu.

L'équipe semble pressée de s'en débarrasser et ne compte pas se professionnaliser. J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont uniquement poursuivi le projet en mémoire du travail de Gospadin décédé il y a plusieurs mois.

https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...a4e_on_any_of/

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Quelqu'un sait à quoi correspond le petit chapeau jaune sur l'écran radar du M-2000 sur cette image:

----------


## Flappie

Tu veux dire le petit circonflexe au-dessus du "4" vert ? C'est un peu étrange, parce que je suis certain que cet écran ne peut afficher que du vert sur fond noir... 
Je pratique peu le 2000 mais je ne crois pas avoir déjà vu ça...

Ne serait-ce pas le curseur de la souris dont la forme aurait changé au survol de l'écran radar ? (le curseur en jeu est jaune)

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Oui je parle bien du petit circonflexe jaune, sur le coup je n'ai pas pensé au curseur souris, mais je pense bien que ça soit ça, je confirmerais ça demain ou ce week-end. Je n'ai pas pensé au curseur lorsque c'est arrivé, car il est beaucoup plus petit que le curseur "cliquable".

----------


## partizan

C'est le cap de ton bogey

----------


## Flappie

> C'est le cap de ton bogey


En jaune ??

----------


## war-p

> En jaune ??


Oui, il peut y avoir du jaune  :;):

----------


## Flappie

C'est moderne !  ::):

----------


## Bopnc

Tiens puisqu'on en est aux questions sur ce radar : vous savez s'il y a moyen de régler la vitesse du curseur (dans l'avion ou dans l'interface DCS) ? Avec le chapeau chinois du hotas que j'ai configuré, il est trop imprécis pour chopper rapidement ma cible. Je suis obligé de tâtonner plusieurs secondes, et avant un dogfight j'aimerais bien me consacrer à autre chose.  ::P: 

J'avais lu il y a longtemps sur des forums que les concepteurs allaient mettre une option, mais je ne l'ai pas trouvée.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Si tu as configuré le curseur du radar sur des axes, comme un mini stick. Tu peux créer une courbe sur les axes.

----------


## Bopnc

Non, hélas. Le chapeau chinois est considéré comme quatre touches différentes sans possibilité de définir une courbe, et le curseur va beaucoup trop vite comme ça.

----------


## Sigps220

> Tiens puisqu'on en est aux questions sur ce radar : vous savez s'il y a moyen de régler la vitesse du curseur (dans l'avion ou dans l'interface DCS) ? Avec le chapeau chinois du hotas que j'ai configuré, il est trop imprécis pour chopper rapidement ma cible. Je suis obligé de tâtonner plusieurs secondes, et avant un dogfight j'aimerais bien me consacrer à autre chose. 
> 
> J'avais lu il y a longtemps sur des forums que les concepteurs allaient mettre une option, mais je ne l'ai pas trouvée.


L'usage du VTB pour locker est plutôt réservé à la longue portée, en dogfight la doctrine te conduira plutôt à utiliser les modes spéciaux (bande fine verticale, boresight central ...). 
Il me semble important d'avoir ces touches de bascule vers le mode spécial sur ton hotas.

----------


## Bopnc

Oui, j'ai configuré ces modes sur mon Hotas. Et d'ailleurs ce sont surtout eux que j'utilise. C'est pour ça que là je parle "d'avant" un dogfight (ce qui n'est peut être pas très clair). 

En gros la situation classique c'est quand je suis en rapprochement rapide avec un groupe de bandits. En temps normal c'est le moment ou je devrait rapidement me répartir les cibles avec mon ailier pour le BVR (si j'étais en multi), mais vu qu'il me faut 15s pour locker un signal de façon très aléatoire (sans même être sur d'avoir choppé le bon), bah c'est pas terrible.

----------


## Olis

Le pack F18 + PGM (sans le Su33) est en vente

----------


## Kiloutyg

Au-delà du plagiat de GITS(Ghost In The Shell) l'annonce est agréable : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niACvVncdw8

----------


## Flappie

::o:  J'ai regardé sans le son et je me disais que les ailes étaient un peu larges pour un Hornet... Par contre, j'ai pas compris l'allusion à GITS.

----------


## Kiloutyg

> J'ai regardé sans le son et je me disais que les ailes étaient un peu larges pour un Hornet... Par contre, j'ai pas compris l'allusion à GITS.


C'est parce que tu n'as pas regardé avec le son ^^. Le gimmick sonore de l'intro est similaire a celui de GITS.

Et c'est Heatblur directement qui publie la video sur FB.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 battle of Bodenplatte:* 

L'annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-676985

COncernant BOdenplatte, les bâtiments de la ville de  Cologne, Bruxelles et Charleroi sont déjà implantés. 









Concernant l'opus Flying Circus, voici les premier screens du modèle 3D du Plalfz D3 









L'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=202653

----------


## Tugais

Ces types font vraiment un boulot dingue, et rapidement qui plus est. Vraiment chapeau aux dev et à leur capacité à rebondir ces dernières années, c'est beau !

----------


## DHP

Plus que 30h pour le livestream de Heatblur.  Le lien: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLf3G5-S4r8

----------


## Empnicolas

Les deux premières parties de la mission de mardi dernier (la troisième est en train de s'uploader et sera disponible demain):





(dans la première vidéo, il y a un bug son et on ne m'entend pas)

----------


## DHP

Quelques screenshot viennent de sortir sur le F-14



Je vous laisse admirer les autres. https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...eenshots/1065/

----------


## Flappie

Merci, j'ai changé mon fond d'écran.  :Bave:

----------


## SuperBacalhau

> Quelques screenshot viennent de sortir sur le F-14
> 
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...945/Pit_05.jpg
> 
> Je vous laisse admirer les autres. https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...eenshots/1065/


 :Bave: 

Ce module va me faire ressortir mon joystick de son carton. Bon en revanche il me semble que c'est pas pour tout de suite non ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Quelques screenshot viennent de sortir sur le F-14
> 
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...945/Pit_05.jpg
> 
> Je vous laisse admirer les autres. https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...eenshots/1065/


 ::'(:  C'est beau...  :OO:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Flappie

> Ce module va me faire ressortir mon joystick de son carton. Bon en revanche il me semble que c'est pas pour tout de suite non ?


On en saura plus à partir de 21h ce soir ici : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLf3G5-S4r8

Pour rappel, il devait d'abord sortir en décembre 2017. Heatblur a donc eu 9 mois supplémentaires pour finir leur bébé. Cobra a laissé entendre début septembre qu'ils étaient dans la dernière ligne droite...
Par ailleurs, tu remarqueras que les screenshots ne sont pas dans la catégorie "In Development".  :;):

----------


## war-p

Tenez, chose promise chose dûte : Les ailes anciennes :



Bon évidemment, il y en a d'autres dont un mig 21, un mirage 4, un dc3...

Et là c'est à francazal, le we dernier :

----------


## DHP

> On en saura plus à partir de 21h ce soir ici : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLf3G5-S4r8


Attention c'est à 20h ! :;): 




> https://tof.cx/images/2018/10/07/01c...ddd61cf380.jpg
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/10/07/e71...87c26bdeb2.jpg


J'ai regardé ces images sans lire ton message j'ai cru que c'était des images Il2  :WTF: 

Edit: sur Reddit il ont discrètement édité leur bannière

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour la correction ! Il y a du monde qui attend sur le live.  ::):  On a déjà un aperçu de la BO originale pour patienter...

----------


## Olis

Jolie présentation, ça donne envie, reste à voir le prix

----------


## Flappie

Le F-14 est en pré-achat pour* 61 euros* (70 dollars) dès maintenant. Ensuite, le prix officiel sera 70 euros (80 dollars). Il devrait être jouable à la fin de l'année.
La promesse de Heatblur n'a donc pas été respectée. Vu comment le F/A-18C s'est vendu malgré son prix élevé, j'imagine qu'ils se sont dit qu'il n'y avait pas de raison... Dommage, mais bon je crois qu'on tient là la simu ultime.

----------


## ze_droopy

Il y a une version 2 licences avec 10$ de reduc.

----------


## SergeyevK

Ouais enfin, "this winter" ce n'est pas forcément décembre.  :;):

----------


## Tugais

> La promesse de Heatblur n'a donc pas été respectée.


De quelle promesse parles-tu ?

----------


## jfamiens

> Jolie présentation, ça donne envie, reste à voir le prix


69.99 USD - en vente sur le site de Heatblur et sur DCS

----------


## Olis

A ce prix, j'attendrai les promos, de toute façon j'ai plein d'autres appareils à maitriser

----------


## Flappie

> De quelle promesse parles-tu ?


Cobra avait dit je ne sais plus où qu'il serait vendu moins cher que le F/A-18C (sur Hoggit, de mémoire).

----------


## Flappie

Le trailer du F-14 pour ceux qui l'auraient loupé :

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Y a pas à dire, elle claque la vidéo....

----------


## Sigps220

La vidéo est géniale, pour moi Heatblur est vraiment un cran en dessus des autres éditeurs sur le marketing. 
Cet hiver, DCS va devenir Digital Naval Aviation Simulation ! 

Pour le coup, je vais rester patient car j'attend de voir ce que peut donner Jester AI, jouant quasi exclusivement en solo, notamment sur la façon dont on peut donner des ordres de façon fluide (j'ai vu la roue de sélection dans la vidéo).

----------


## Flappie

Espérons qu'il y ait un mode plus discret, parce que la roue façon FPS, c'est bof et on voit plus rien !  ::o:

----------


## partizan

> Espérons qu'il y ait un mode plus discret, parce que la roue façon FPS, c'est bof et on voit plus rien !


Le mode + discret ce sera l'humain à la place de l'iA... quoique en fonction du RIO c'est pas dit  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Partizan a craqué, et j'ai suivi.  ::ninja::  J'espère que la position de RIO me permettra d'améliorer mes capacités à gérer les menaces air-air.

----------


## Empnicolas

j'ai lu que le F-14 était bien prévu pour 2018 et le premier vol de F-14 était un 21 décembre 1970, serait-ce un signe ?

Sinon troisième partie de la mission de mardi dernier:

----------


## DHP

> Partizan a craqué, et j'ai suivi.  J'espère que la position de RIO me permettra d'améliorer mes capacités à gérer les menaces air-air.


Toi qui est si fan du Air-Sol, tu va t'en sortir ?  ::ninja::  Du coup vous avez pris le pack pour deux ?

----------


## Flappie

Ça fait des mois que je me triturais l'esprit pour savoir si l'aspect chasse du Tomcat n'allait pas me dégouter. Mais finalement, c'est aussi un excellent avion d'attaque au sol d'une époque qui me plait bien, donc je ne prends pas un gros risque.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Ils font toujours de belles vidéos sur DCS et en plus celle-ci dure 10 minutes sans que l'on s'ennuie. Le F-14 donne envie c'est sûr, surtout avec ce genre de vidéos, mais pour moi la raison l'emporte, je ne maitrise pas entièrement le M-2000, reste à voir le réalignement en vol de l'INS, utilisation des GBU et utilisation des delta ro etc. 
J'apprends au fur et à mesure les systèmes du Ka-50 et on est sur un autre niveau ici,je ne maitrise pas à 100% l'autopilote encore, je n'ai pas encore abordé le suivi de route (vivement le rework du cockpit pour les lumières). L'abriss est sympa, créer un plan de route, le sauvegarder/charger et plutôt simple. J'ai pas encore vu les systèmes du PVI-800, en complément avec l'abriss ça doit être bien sympa pour marquer des cibles.

Tout ça pour dire que j'ai encore quelques heures de pratiques devant moi sur ces 2 appareils, après je passerais sur le huey et Mi-8, plus simple niveau système mais bien fun dans un autre genre.
De plus prendre le F-14 pour du solo, je suis pas encore convaincu à voir l'IA copilote en action. Pour le multi, bein faut connaitre quelqu'un avec qui voler.

----------


## partizan

> Pour le multi, bein faut connaitre quelqu'un avec qui voler.


Il doit bien y avoir 2 ou 3 clampins sur ce forum  ::XD::  notamment les mardi  :Cigare:

----------


## Zega

> Le F-14 est en pré-achat pour* 61 euros* (70 dollars) dès maintenant. Ensuite, le prix officiel sera 70 euros (80 dollars). Il devrait être jouable à la fin de l'année.
> La promesse de Heatblur n'a donc pas été respectée. Vu comment le F/A-18C s'est vendu malgré son prix élevé, j'imagine qu'ils se sont dit qu'il n'y avait pas de raison... Dommage, mais bon je crois qu'on tient là la simu ultime.


Vu tout ce que propose l'early, c'est clairement pas du vol.

----------


## war-p

> Ils font toujours de belles vidéos sur DCS et en plus celle-ci dure 10 minutes sans que l'on s'ennuie. Le F-14 donne envie c'est sûr, surtout avec ce genre de vidéos, mais pour moi la raison l'emporte, je ne maitrise pas entièrement le M-2000, reste à voir le réalignement en vol de l'INS, utilisation des GBU et utilisation des delta ro etc. 
> J'apprends au fur et à mesure les systèmes du Ka-50 et on est sur un autre niveau ici,je ne maitrise pas à 100% l'autopilote encore, je n'ai pas encore abordé le suivi de route (vivement le rework du cockpit pour les lumières). L'abriss est sympa, créer un plan de route, le sauvegarder/charger et plutôt simple. J'ai pas encore vu les systèmes du PVI-800, en complément avec l'abriss ça doit être bien sympa pour marquer des cibles.
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que j'ai encore quelques heures de pratiques devant moi sur ces 2 appareils, après je passerais sur le huey et Mi-8, plus simple niveau système mais bien fun dans un autre genre.
> De plus prendre le F-14 pour du solo, je suis pas encore convaincu à voir l'IA copilote en action. Pour le multi, bein faut connaitre quelqu'un avec qui voler.


C'est bien, sur le mirage tu ne maîtrises pas tout ce qui n'est pas implémenté, ou qui bug, donc c'est bon, en l'état si tu maîtrise le reste, tu gères l'avion à 100%  :tired: 
Moi, c'est le F18 le souci, et encore là aussi tout les systèmes ne sont pas encore implémentés  ::(:   ::ninja::

----------


## Nicolus

> Le trailer du F-14 pour ceux qui l'auraient loupé :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fID1sE2xfwU


 ::wub:: 

Y'a possibilité de modder la livrée de l'avion?.

J'ai pas la machine qu'il faut, je dois jouer avec tout quasi au minimum mais franchement s' il y a un avion que j'avais envie d'avoir c'est bien celui là...

----------


## Flappie

> Y'a possibilité de modder la livrée de l'avion?.


Oui, chaque module DCS dispose d'un template pour créer ses propres livrées. Ça demande un peu de boulot, mais on peut faire presque tout ce qu'on veut.

----------


## SergeyevK

> Y'a possibilité de modder la livrée de l'avion?.


T’inquiètes, il y aura des pelletées de livrées - réalistes ou pas-, tu auras ta livrée Sundowners Hi-viz.  :;):

----------


## Jimjim13

> Partizan a craqué, et j'ai suivi.  J'espère que la position de RIO me permettra d'améliorer mes capacités à gérer les menaces air-air.


Bon  bein voila Duty et moi  même on a craqué aussi ^^ On a pris  version bi-licence directement sur le site de heatblur  ::): 

J'ai toujours rêvé d'être un blond moustachu comme dans Top Gun muhahahaha

----------


## Olis

Petit patch de 618Mb

DCS 2.5.3.22652 Open Beta
Introduced the new Professional FM of MiG-29.

DCS World

    MP. The MP server panel can be closed by press to X in the upper-right corner.
    Antiship missile HY-2 range extended to 100 km.
    F10 map. Corrected Chinese char display in online mode.
    Fixed GUI error when use ship task Attack Group to static object.
    VR. Weapons pop-up menu in ME is cut on edge of screen - fixed.
    ME. With copy-paste operation it is possible to make mission with several Player roles - fixed.
    Reloading time has been defined for HY-2 and SA-2.
    Ticonderoga. Increased the missiles launch rate of VLS to 1 launch every 2 sec.
    Stennis. AI will not taxi into you If path blocked.
    KJ-2000 will shows as A50 on Western RWR
    Attributes list of new Surface to Surface missile corrected.
    UH-60A AI will not crashes into ground when trying to landing to Novorossiysk.
    Fixed issue that caused an unable to rearm of ground AI from warehouses.
    Windsock shows incorrect wind direction with dynamic weather - fixed.
    Fixed ME error when you try to add suppliers after change ship type.
    AIM-9M/L major FM update. Adjusted lift and drag curves, motor performance, DLZ.


DCS AJS37 Viggen by Heatblur Simulations

    Fix to airfields not appearing in kneeboard and CK37 in Nevada.
    Removed smoke when afterburner engaged.
    Axis command for master mode selector added.
    Parking brake in correct visual position on spawn.
    Data-rotary command clockwise/counterclockwise added, default data-rotary position set to AKTPOS.
    Weapon interval selector clickability reversed so right-click = clockwise.
    Seat adjustment command reversed.
    Dynamically generated attack missions egress-speed set to M0.8.
    Fix to .ini custom cartridge not being selectable.
    More descriptions in sample cartridge.
    Seriestrim (transsonic autotrim) was disabled when autopilot was on so when having autopilot on and accelerating through subsonic to supersonic and then disabling autopilot would result in a pitch-yank, often blacking out the pilot.
    Modified high-drag bombs ballistics for easier usage.
    Various bug-fixes.


DCS MiG-21Bis by Magnitude 3 LLC

    Fixed ASO device initialization.
    Fixed pneumatic pressure gauge from constantly reading zero.
    Fixed SARPP from not recording all flight information.
    Reversed DA-200 bank indicator animation
    Reversed NPP localizer bar animation
    Reversed UVW for air pressure gauge warning colors


DCS F/A-18C Hornet

    Hotfix B-sweep goes from radar tactical area.
    Corrected the drag value of TCTS Pod.
    TDC cursor position after pressing undesignated Button - fixed.


DCS L-39

    Added Instant Action missions for Persian Gulf.
    Corrected RSBN training mission.


DCS F-5E

    Added Instant Action missions for Normandy map


DCS FC3

    Su-27. Corrected Su-27 leading edge flaps net synchronization for the clients.
    MiG-29. Incorrect display of aircraft model in mirrors - fixed.
    New Instant Action missions for MiG-29A and MiG-29S on Caucasus.


Campaigns
Memory of Hero - updated most of missions

----------


## Flappie

Bonne nouvelle, Nico : les Silkworm et SA-2 qui ne se réarment pas, c'est corrigé dans la beta du jour.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Bonne nouvelle, Nico : les Silkworm et SA-2 qui ne se réarment pas, c'est corrigé dans la beta du jour.


Oui! ainsi que les SA-2

----------


## ze_droopy

Et n'oublie pas les SA-2 !  ::P:

----------


## DHP

Flex de l'aile du F-14B : https://streamable.com/wx9gf

----------


## Flappie

Joli !  ::): 

Et dans les news DCS de ce weekend, ça, ça fait plaisir à lire :




> We will be making a free Eagle Dynamics module available to the Most Valuable Player (MVP) of each coalition. *We and our friends at the Buddyspike team are working tirelessly to bring you more and more features, improved game play, and an even better multiplayer dynamic simulation*.
> 
> Players are pitted against each other in a battle to control the region with over 50 airfields and FARPs to capture along with carriers to defend and attack - this will be the biggest BlueFlag yet!
> 
> The official round will be starting October 19th at 18:00 UTC and progress can be followed live on the BuddySpike Gadget available here along with more information about the Online Persistent Dynamic Campaign. The round will run for two weeks with victory handed to the coalition holding the most bases at the end of the round - or if the map is entirely conquered. To register for your coalition - just join the BlueFlag PG server and type Red or Blue in the DCS Chat. See you in the Skies!


En VF, le prochain tournoi BlueFlag sur Persian Gulf commence vendredi soir prochain (et ED donnera des modules aux joueurs les plus "méritants").

Ça en tente ?  :Vibre:

----------


## Sigps220

La newsletter de la semaine revient largement sur le Tomcat et sur le nouveau modèle de vol du Mig 29. 
Mais les quelques lignes de la fin sur le Hornet sont encourageantes : 
- D'ici la fin du mois, devrait arriver les Maverick (-E et -F), le JHMCS, une amélioration de l'antenne radar et la page FPAS
- Le HARM et l'ATFLIR sont en cours de développement mais pour plus tard. On note d'ailleurs que le HARM doit être coton à intégrer car il semblait quasiment prêt fin août et est maintenant retardé.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: 

L'annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-679782

Il semble que le prochain patch risque d'être riche en contenu. Pas moins de 5 avions semble être dans les starting-block 
- Bf 109 K-4 et P-47D-28 pour Bodenplatte.
-  Pfalz D.IIIa et Sopwith Camel pour Flying Circus 
-  Po-2VS en avions collectors.

En cours de développement, 2 cartes:
- la carte Prokhorovka  pour la carte Tank Crew.
- la carte de l'Europe de l'Ouest pour Bodenplatte.

L’interface est également en train d’être retravaillée avec le mod  Marschal pour le multijoueur et le commandant de char (peloton) pour Tank Crew.

Il prévoit aussi d’améliorer les statistiques du jeu et la logique de «qui aura la destruction» dans la prochaine mise à jour.

Quelques screens du Dora

----------


## frostphoenyx

Tiens, j'ai jamais testé une sim de Warbirds... ça donne quoi IL2 niveau graphismes/difficulté par rapport à DCS ? C'est laquelle la version la plus récente d'IL2 ? Je me perds avec tous les sous-titres...

----------


## pollux 18

La série IL-2 actuelle est la version Great Battles: https://il2sturmovik.com/store/battle-of-bodenplatte/

Sous cette appellation sont regroupé tous les opus sortie depuis 2013, à savoir, Battle of Stalingrad (BOS), Battle of Moscou (BOM), Batlle of Kuban (BOK)  et bientôt Battle of Bodenplatte (BOBP) pour la WWII  coté avions mais aussi Tank Crew (TC) pour la simu de char et Flying Circus (FC) pour la WWI. 

Ils sont tous regroupé sous le même launcher, ce qui veut dire quand achetant n'importe quel opus, tu téléchargeras l'intégralité des jeux mais tu n'auras droit qu'aux avions  de l'opus acheté. Néanmoins en multi- joueur, tu auras accès à l'intégralité des cartes du moment que le serveur autorise l'utilisation d'un de tes avions.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ok merci ! Et concernant les graphismes / difficulté par rapport à DCS ?

----------


## Flappie

> Tiens, j'ai jamais testé une sim de Warbirds... ça donne quoi IL2 niveau graphismes/difficulté par rapport à DCS ?


En terme de difficulté : en multi, c'est comparable puisque les modèles de vol de ces 2 jeux semblent réalistes et fidèles. En solo, je ne sais pas car je ne vole pas en warbirds sur DCS.

Côté graphismes, c'est une affaire de goût. Je note que la map Kuban d'IL2 (côte est de la Mer Noire), est plus détaillée que celle de DCS. Les nuages sont mieux foutus sur IL2, et ils sont synchros en multijoueurs (ce qui n'est toujours pas le cas sur DCS, AFAIK). Pendant longtemps, je me plaignais des textures peu détaillées des avions d'IL2 (en vue à la première personne, c'était flagrant), mais les devs sont en train d'arranger ça avec  de nouvelles textures "4K" pour les PC qui peuvent les encaisser.

Côté gameplay, sur DCS il faut savoir que seule la map Normandy 1944 dispose de "vrais" trains : sur les autres maps, il s'agit de trains "de décor" qui peuvent passer les uns à travers les autres (YOLO) et qui ne sont pas sychronisés en multi (chacun voit ses propres trains). IL2, lui, a de vrais trains, mais ne dispose pas de cockpits cliquables, et les systèmes de l'avion sont quelque peu simplifiés (la procédure de démarrage, essentiellement).

Bref, si tu veux sérieusement te mettre aux warbirds là tout de suite maintenant, je te recommande IL2.
Si par contre, ce qui t'intéresse, c'est de "visiter" des appareils hyper détaillés façon musée, tourne-toi plutôt vers DCS.

EDIT : Oh j'oubliais, les appareils sont moins chers sur IL2. Or un warbird, on en fait vite le tour...

----------


## pollux 18

Les graphismes sont dans l'aire du temps, tu paux d'ailleurs facilement tant faire une idée sur les nombreuses vidéos disponible sur le net, exemple:

https://youtu.be/D64_XOhP07g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

Point très important, il faut aussi savoir qu'a chaque nouveau patch, ce sont souvent l’ensemble des opus qui sont mise à jours, niveau graphisme, fonctionnalité, contenu, etc... 

Par exemple, le dernier patch à apporté une multitude de petite amélioration visuel sur les fumées, les explosions,les flammes, les  impacts de balles et dégâts visuels. L'ensemble des opus a été concerné. 

https://youtu.be/4FQsSD81Hwg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

En ce qui concerne la prise ne main, elle est forcement plus facile que DCS vue la période traité, les avions de la WWII ayant moins de bouton que les jettes modernes. 
Les cockpits ne sont pas non plus cliquables et tout les systèmes ne sont pas encore dispo comme les procédures de démarrages ou le choix des réservoirs (a venir).
Sinon question mdv, sujet au combien délicats, je les trouvent très poussé, c à d qu'il te faudra pas mal d'apprentissage pour en connaitre tous les subtilités avant de te lancer dans la fosses au multi-joueurs si tu ne veux pas te faire croquer tous crues par les hardcores gamers de la sim...  ::siffle::  

Mais comme le reste, cela est voué à évoluer avec l'arrivée de Bobp et le rajout de la compressibilité de l'air qui verra bientôt sont arrivée dans la sim, enfin pour les appareils qui seront capable de la tutoyer

----------


## frostphoenyx

> En terme de difficulté : en multi, c'est comparable puisque les modèles de vol de ces 2 jeux semblent réalistes et fidèles. En solo, je ne sais pas car je ne vole pas en warbirds sur DCS.
> 
> Côté graphismes, c'est une affaire de goût. Je note que la map Kuban d'IL2 (côte est de la Mer Noire), est plus détaillée que celle de DCS. Les nuages sont mieux foutus sur IL2, et ils sont synchros en multijoueurs (ce qui n'est toujours pas le cas sur DCS, AFAIK). Pendant longtemps, je me plaignais des textures peu détaillées des avions d'IL2 (en vue à la première personne, c'était flagrant), mais les devs sont en train d'arranger ça avec  de nouvelles textures "4K" pour les PC qui peuvent les encaisser.
> 
> Côté gameplay, sur DCS il faut savoir que seule la map Normandy 1944 dispose de "vrais" trains : sur les autres maps, il s'agit de trains "de décor" qui peuvent passer les uns à travers les autres (YOLO) et qui ne sont pas sychronisés en multi (chacun voit ses propres trains). IL2, lui, a de vrais trains, mais ne dispose pas de cockpits cliquables, et les systèmes de l'avion sont quelque peu simplifiés (la procédure de démarrage, essentiellement).
> 
> Bref, si tu veux sérieusement te mettre aux warbirds là tout de suite maintenant, je te recommande IL2.
> Si par contre, ce qui t'intéresse, c'est de "visiter" des appareils hyper détaillés façon musée, tourne-toi plutôt vers DCS.
> 
> EDIT : Oh j'oubliais, les appareils sont moins chers sur IL2. Or un warbird, on en fait vite le tour...





> Les graphismes sont dans l'aire du temps, tu paux d'ailleurs facilement tant faire une idée sur les nombreuses vidéos disponible sur le net, exemple:
> 
> https://youtu.be/D64_XOhP07g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>
> 
> Point très important, il faut aussi savoir qu'a chaque nouveau patch, ce sont souvent l’ensemble des opus qui sont mise à jours, niveau graphisme, fonctionnalité, contenu, etc... 
> 
> Par exemple, le dernier patch à apporté une multitude de petite amélioration visuel sur les fumées, les explosions,les flammes, les  impacts de balles et dégâts visuels. L'ensemble des opus a été concerné. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/4FQsSD81Hwg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>
> ...


Merci beaucoup les coins  :;):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ok merci ! Et concernant les graphismes / difficulté par rapport à DCS ?


J'avais fait une vidéo de mes impressions d'Il-2 battle of il y a un an:



Pour résumé: le jeu est sympa mais l'attribution des touches est merdique au possible, l'obligation d'avoir un seveur dédié pour faire du multi et l'absence de cockpit cliquable me pause à chaque fois un soucis.
Je n'ai jamais l'impression de maîtriser mon appareil et je saute d'un Bf-109 à un Ju-87 à un Il-2 comme si je changeait de chaussure (à ma taille) en testant ce qu'il faut controler (pas de l'hélice, propalant, autre) mais je ne sais jamais dans quel a pareil il y a quoi (je sais juste que les chasseurs allemand sont plus "automatisés" dans leurs gestion). Au final si j'ai envie de me faire un petit vol solo, je préfère aller sur DCS (surtout que je maitrise bien l'éditeur de mission).


Edit: et j'oubliais l'absence de manuel de jeu: il faut regarder les limites de l'appareil dans le "briefing" de début de mission, génial !

----------


## Flappie

> J'avais fait une vidéo de mes impressions d'Il-2 battle of il y a un an:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogid...laCp8rjKa&t=0s
> 
> Pour résumé: le jeu est sympa mais l'attribution des touches est merdique au possible, l'obligation d'avoir un seveur dédié pour faire du multi et l'absence de cockpit cliquable me pause à chaque fois un soucis.
> Je n'ai jamais l'impression de maîtriser mon appareil et je saute d'un Bf-109 à un Ju-87 à un Il-2 comme si je changeait de chaussure (à ma taille) en testant ce qu'il faut controler (pas de l'hélice, propalant, autre) mais je ne sais jamais dans quel a pareil il y a quoi (je sais juste que les chasseurs allemand sont plus "automatisés" dans leurs gestion). Au final si j'ai envie de me faire un petit vol solo, je préfère aller sur DCS (surtout que je maitrise bien l'éditeur de mission).
> 
> 
> Edit: et j'oubliais l'absence de manuel de jeu: il faut regarder les limites de l'appareil dans le "briefing" de début de mission, génial !


Attention, il n'y a plus besoin de disposer d'un serveur dédié (j'ai moi-même hébergé une partie dimanche : au poil, une fois les bons ports ouverts sur ma box).
Sinon, je ne vois pas trop ce que tu reproches à l'attribution des touches... c'est loin d'être Flacon 4 tout de même !  :^_^:

----------


## Empnicolas

> Attention, il n'y a plus besoin de disposer d'un serveur dédié (j'ai moi-même hébergé une partie dimanche : au poil, une fois les bons ports ouverts sur ma box).
> Sinon, je ne vois pas trop ce que tu reproches à l'attribution des touches... c'est loin d'être Flacon 4 tout de même !


Ha c'est bien l'amélioration des serveurs multi
Oui Falcon 4 c'est encore pire, tellement que j'avais installé et pompé un profil Target sur internet (ce que je hais au plus haut points) pour jouer au jeu.


Sinon du monde mardi soir sur la stable pour refaire la mission faite il y a deux semaines (sauf si quelqu'un à une autre mission à proposer) ?

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon du monde mardi soir sur la stable pour refaire la mission faite il y a deux semaines (sauf si quelqu'un à une autre mission à proposer) ?


Oui, moi !  ::):  Je retenterais bien le Viggen et ses BK-90, maintenant que je maîtrise à nouveau la procédure.

----------


## Bacab

> Ha c'est bien l'amélioration des serveurs multi
> Oui Falcon 4 c'est encore pire, tellement que j'avais installé et pompé un profil Target sur internet (ce que je hais au plus haut points) pour jouer au jeu.
> 
> 
> Sinon du monde mardi soir sur la stable pour refaire la mission faite il y a deux semaines (sauf si quelqu'un à une autre mission à proposer) ?


Sur Falcon quasiment tout le monde utilise un profil qui attribue les touches à l'identique du véritable F-16. C'est encore ce qu'il y a de mieux et de plus simple. Donc on "pompe" comme tu dis, mais quel est l'intérêt de refaire ce qui a déjà été fait ailleurs ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Sur Falcon quasiment tout le monde utilise un profil qui attribue les touches à l'identique du véritable F-16. C'est encore ce qu'il y a de mieux et de plus simple. Donc on "pompe" comme tu dis, mais quel est l'intérêt de refaire ce qui a déjà été fait ailleurs ?


Connaitre la configuration des touches (connaitre son mappage en le faisant c'est une partie non négligeable des premier pas sur un appareil).

Je reprend pour tous les avions un mappage proche de celui de l'A-10C. 
Chez moi: 
-TMS sert à la fois à zoomer (TMS droit)/dézoomer (TMS gauche) dans le cockpit et "locker" (TMS avant)
-Mic switch servent à faire défiler l'armement ou avoir des bouton de sélection rapide (dans l'A-10C il y a faire défiler l'armement et les waypoints, ce qui évite d'utiliser les écran, dans le 2000 à choisir les magic/canon/emport externe et le F-18C à choisir l'armement Air-Air) 
- je supprime toujours les axe du slew (je suis trop imprécis avec) et je met les bouton sur le trim qui reste sur dessus mais avec le modificateur Ctrl
C'est ce que je fais pour DCS pour tous les appareil, mais j'aurais aimé pouvoir faire de même dans Falcon, mais l'attribution des touche est trop archaique et j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête avec Target.

----------


## Flappie

> - je supprime toujours les axe du slew (je suis trop imprécis avec)


Essaye de modifier les courbes. Je suis parvenu à utiliser le slew du Warthog grâce à ça.

----------


## Nicolus

> T’inquiètes, il y aura des pelletées de livrées - réalistes ou pas-, tu auras ta livrée Sundowners Hi-viz.


Même les VF 84  ::wub::   :Emo: 

Faut que je change ma tour.

----------


## SergeyevK

Jolly Rogers ? Je n'en doute pas une seconde.  ::): 

Perso c'est VFA-31 (Tomcatters) FTW ! Et Sundowners (VF-111) aussi.  :;):

----------


## Nicolus

On volera ensemble de toute façon  mais ce sera  du VF84 ou du VF111 eh Hi vis mon ami. Je n'aime pas la livrée Vf41 Black aces avec juste le nez en noir. AH et on ne parle pas de VFA concernant les Tomcats.  Hormis des experiences de mauvais gout du pentagone le F14 reste un intercepteur. VFA c'est pour les F18.

Le F14 c'est l'atlantique nord, la crasse, un temps pas possible et des raids  qui viennent de Mourmansk. Si on se plante faudra soit apponter sur un porte avions français soit aller ou en Islande soit en Écosse. On prendra des réservoirs en rab s'il n'y a plus de PA pour le retour.

Mais c'est pour ça que je je kiffe cet avion. Apponter de nuit en atlantique nord comment j'ai trop envie!

Tu as beau être un chiasse comme joueur sur les tables virtuelles après tout  c'est mieux de mettre Dale aux armes! ( je plaisante c'est un plaisir à chaque fois) je te prends quand tu veux comme rio! (là encore  si tu veux piloter fonce je ferais rio avec plaisir aussi. faut juste que jetrouve le moyen de m'acheter ce PC core i7.)

 Je kiffe cet avion. c'est fusionnel!

----------


## Papanowel

Tiens petite question, j'ai encore 32$ de bonus sur le store d'ED mais quand j'ajoute le module F14... il ne me le déduit pas le montant finale? 

Est-ce qu'on paie simplement la différence lors de la finalisation de l'achat ou ce bonus est simplement valable pour les modules ED?

----------


## ze_droopy

Le bonus ne marche que pour les achats plein pot. Le F-14 est en réduction de précommande.

----------


## Tugais

> […]


Pas d'Atlantique Nord pour l'instant sur DCS mais à terme de l'Atlantique Sud avec les Malouines où l'on pourra faire semblant d'être en Atlantique Nord et sinon il y a toujours un projet dans les cartons de Heatblur pour une carte du côté de la Baltique.

Même si je rêve d'une carte GIUK (merci M. Clancy), le Tomcat je l'imagine surtout du côté du Moyen-Orient. D'ailleurs une map Syria est prévue par ED, c'est leur prochaine _release_ public niveau théâtre d'opérations.

Diamondbacks FTW

----------


## Papanowel

> Le bonus ne marche que pour les achats plein pot. Le F-14 est en réduction de précommande.


Merci, j'attendrai les retours et sa sortie alors  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> sinon il y a toujours un projet dans les cartons de Heatblur pour une carte du côté de la Baltique.


Cobra a annoncé que la situation avait changé au sujet des théâtres initialement prévus, mais sans en dire plus. Wait and see...  ::unsure::

----------


## papagueff

> c'est loin d'être *Flacon* 4 tout de même !


Qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse.     :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

> Qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse.

----------


## Sigps220

> Sinon du monde mardi soir sur la stable pour refaire la mission faite il y a deux semaines (sauf si quelqu'un à une autre mission à proposer) ?


Nouveau accepté ? 

Si possible je partirai sur un Hornet, CAS ou CAP (plus à l'aise en CAS, surtout avec le radar un poil capricieux du hornet).

----------


## Empnicolas

> Nouveau accepté ? 
> 
> Si possible je partirai sur un Hornet, CAS ou CAP (plus à l'aise en CAS, surtout avec le radar un poil capricieux du hornet).


Oui bien entendu du moment que tu sais démarrer, utiliser le RWR, contremesure et utiliser l'armement de ton appareil (même si pas tu n'es pas bon avec).

Par contre attention la mission sera sur le golf persique.

----------


## partizan

Je serai présent demain soir, 2000 et/ou A10

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je serai présent demain soir, 2000 et/ou A10

----------


## Sigps220

> Oui bien entendu du moment que tu sais démarrer, utiliser le RWR, contremesure et utiliser l'armement de ton appareil (même si pas tu n'es pas bon avec).
> 
> Par contre attention la mission sera sur le golf persique.


Je suis plutôt débutant en vol en ligne (d'ailleurs je ne crois pas avoir le TS des Boulets). 

Concernant le vol : Démarrage OK, atterrissage OK et quasi OK pour l'appontage. RWR et contremesures je sais programmer mais preneur de conseil (j'ai tendance à faire un programme flares et un chaff mais pas certains que ce soit le mieux). Pour l'armement c'est plutôt pas mal, la grosse difficulté c'est de voir les cibles !

Pour la CAP, je pense que c'est avant tout lié à un manque de technique dans la chasse, la partie "théorie" sur l'acquisition des cibles je la connais. Et je ne maîtrise absolument pas le ravitaillement en vol (je fais des montagnes russes au lieu de me ravitailler). 

Pas de problème pour voler sur le Golf pour moi, il y n'a que la carte Normandie que je n'ai pas. 

J'ai profité de la modification des bombes à sous-munitions pour les essayer sur le Hornet (via la mission CAS 1989) et ça n'a pas été une grande réussite. En reprenant le vol avec Tacview, j'ai bien quelques impacts de munitions sur des BMP (2 bombinettes sur l'un et 1 sur un autre blindé) mais pas d'explosion. 
Je n'ai pas modifié la hauteur d'explosion (300 ft) et je largue 2 bombes avec un écart de 100 pieds (je pensais couvrir une zone plus longue comme cela), il y a quelques choses que j'oublie ? 
A noter, les cibles étaient en mouvements et traversaient un village, mais j'étais aligné avec l'axe de déplacement. Ok, c'était pas vraiment un bombardement validé par le CICR  ::ninja:: .

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff, présent sur A10C, ce coup ci.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je suis plutôt débutant en vol en ligne (d'ailleurs je ne crois pas avoir le TS des Boulets). 
> 
> Concernant le vol : Démarrage OK, atterrissage OK et quasi OK pour l'appontage. RWR et contremesures je sais programmer mais preneur de conseil (j'ai tendance à faire un programme flares et un chaff mais pas certains que ce soit le mieux). Pour l'armement c'est plutôt pas mal, la grosse difficulté c'est de voir les cibles !
> 
> Pour la CAP, je pense que c'est avant tout lié à un manque de technique dans la chasse, la partie "théorie" sur l'acquisition des cibles je la connais. Et je ne maîtrise absolument pas le ravitaillement en vol (je fais des montagnes russes au lieu de me ravitailler). 
> 
> Pas de problème pour voler sur le Golf pour moi, il y n'a que la carte Normandie que je n'ai pas. 
> 
> J'ai profité de la modification des bombes à sous-munitions pour les essayer sur le Hornet (via la mission CAS 1989) et ça n'a pas été une grande réussite. En reprenant le vol avec Tacview, j'ai bien quelques impacts de munitions sur des BMP (2 bombinettes sur l'un et 1 sur un autre blindé) mais pas d'explosion. 
> Je n'ai pas modifié la hauteur d'explosion (300 ft) et je largue 2 bombes avec un écart de 100 pieds (je pensais couvrir une zone plus longue comme cela), il y a quelques choses que j'oublie ?


Non les CBU c'est bien pour les camions et les cibles non blindées sauf les CBU-97 de l'A-10C

Je t'envoi par MP les coordonnée du TS

Donc Demain il y aurai
Flappie en CAS
Sigps220 en F-18 CAS
Partizan en 2000 où A-10C
Papagueff en A-10C
Moi en fonction du besoin.

Je vous propose que si il y a beaucoup de CAS et peu de CAP demain, on change de mission avec plus d'attaque au sol (peut être celle sur la cote est au niveau d'Oman)

----------


## ze_droopy

Je devrais être dispo aussi demain soir, F-18 sûrement.

----------


## papagueff

hier,je m'entraine à l'appontage avec le F18. Après un appontage réussi, je replie les ailes et stationne à l'emplacement initialement prévue pour mon appareil. Jusque là tout va bien, quand l'IA qui me sert d'équipier dans la mission, vient s'encastrer dans mon appareil, moteur éteint, verrière ouverte, batterie coupée.
Visiblement il a du abuser du Whisky.  Étonnant, non ?

----------


## Sigps220

> hier,je m'entraine à l'appontage avec le F18. Après un appontage réussi, je replie les ailes et stationne à l'emplacement initialement prévue pour mon appareil. Jusque là tout va bien, quand l'IA qui me sert d'équipier dans la mission, vient s'encastrer dans mon appareil, moteur éteint, verrière ouverte, batterie coupée.
> Visiblement il a du abuser du Whisky.  Étonnant, non ?
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/10/15/ce5...1d7c6e087b.png
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/10/15/d1f...d8bd195d6b.png


Stable ou Open beta ? 

Il a un problème de pathfinding des AI sur le Stennis, l'IA ne te voit pas et entre en collision avec ton appareil. J'ai eu le même problème sur un démarrage, avec une IA qui m'a tourné dessus pour aller se positionner sur la catapulte alors que je démarrais. 
La dernière mise à jour de l'open beta incluait un fix sur ce problème (dispo normalement mercredi prochain sur la stable).

----------


## Empnicolas

> Stable ou Open beta ? 
> 
> Il a un problème de pathfinding des AI sur le Stennis, l'IA ne te voit pas et entre en collision avec ton appareil. J'ai eu le même problème sur un démarrage, avec une IA qui m'a tourné dessus pour aller se positionner sur la catapulte alors que je démarrais. 
> La dernière mise à jour de l'open beta incluait un fix sur ce problème (dispo normalement mercredi prochain sur la stable).


La stable car les commandes surtout du F-18 sont à refaire sur l'open beta (https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=222101)

----------


## partizan

Enjoy, music ON  ::): 



Pour ceux qui font pas le rapprochement >>> vidéo originale

----------


## Kiloutyg

Moi je suis là ce soir!

----------


## Flappie

> Enjoy, music ON


Très joli !  ::):  Tu as plutôt bien géré les incrustations des pilotes, en plus !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Enjoy, music ON 
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ceux qui font pas le rapprochement >>> vidéo originale


Joli travail sur le storyboard et les angles de camera! Ça a du prendre un max de temps de tout caler  ::lol::

----------


## partizan

> Joli travail sur le storyboard et les angles de camera! Ça a du prendre un max de temps de tout caler


Grazie mille, yep... c'est fou le temps que ça prends pour 2-3 petites secondes par ci par là...  j'ai pas compté mes heures  ::zzz:: 
 :;):

----------


## Sigps220

Merci aux canards pour leur patience hier soir. Entre les difficultés à activer le micro dans Windows, le plantage de DCS (qui m'a obligé à quitté une seconde fois puisque le Track IR n'avait pas détecté mon nouveau lancement de DCS), les débuts ont été un peu cahoteux. 

D'autant qu'en plus, j'ai eu une urgence qui m'a obligé à quitter beaucoup plus tôt que prévu.

----------


## partizan

> Merci aux canards pour leur patience hier soir. Entre les difficultés à activer le micro dans Windows, le plantage de DCS (qui m'a obligé à quitté une seconde fois puisque le Track IR n'avait pas détecté mon nouveau lancement de DCS), les débuts ont été un peu cahoteux. 
> 
> D'autant qu'en plus, j'ai eu une urgence qui m'a obligé à quitter beaucoup plus tôt que prévu.


Pas de souci  ::): 

Pour le track, ir, DCS une fois lancé détecte bien le débranchement-rebranchement du port usb  (cela m'arrive parfois et cette astuce m'est bien pratique).

----------


## partizan

Merci Nico pour la mission reloadée d'hier

Debrief :
Premier vol de CAP (Zan, Nico, Dusty) : on se fait poutrer par 4 x 29 qui brisent nos locks >> endommagé je fais un rtb sur Al minad, puis crash server après mon repair...  ::O: 

Second vol de CAP (Zan, Nico, Dusty) : on se fait poutrer par 4 x 29 qui brisent nos locks >> no rtb, dead  ::(: 

Troisième vol de CAP (Zan, Nico, Kylou) : 
- je poutre "enfin" 2 x 29 (1 au 530 sans perte de lock ! ô joie ! et 1 magic) >  les 2 x F18 derrière râlent sur la voracité du mirage  :Cigare: 
- au dessus du trait de côte iranien, un troisième 29 me brise à nouveau un lock de 530 (c'est la soirée...), et après avoir pris un missile dans la dérive (très surfait la dérive en jet), je gâche un magic, et finis par remporter le dog au canon  :Cell: 
- je crois comprendre que le deuxième 29 s'est occupé des 2 x F18 (très surfait le F18  ::XD:: 
- Mon moteur a dû être endommagé par l'impact du missile près de ma dérive, ma turbine s'arrête lors du RTB, impossible de rallumer, je dois m'éjecter dans les eaux... iraniennes... le dernier 29 m'ignorant superbement.  :Bath: 

Quatrième vol (bonus de fin de soirée)
- Flappie me déniaise à  nouveau sur Viggen et je saupoudre Tunb island de mon missile à sous munitions sur les lanceurs de missiles anti-navire. Lors du rtb je fais un check sur la map et fini sous l'eau... oubli de l'autopilote... haaa...  ::ninja:: 

Fun !

----------


## ze_droopy

Après une rapide recherche sur le forum de DCS, le radar du F18 est tout pété depuis l'update du PRF...

----------


## Tugais

Je viens d'installer la dernière MAJ de CombatFlite, ta map Flappie  ::love::

----------


## Flappie

Merci.  ::): 

Hélas, Viper a dû la downsizer car elle était trop grande pour son soft. Et encore, tu l'as pas vue en haute déf' ! Je ne la publierai en "standalone" qu'une fois terminée, pour éviter que les versions incomplètes ne pullulent. J'ai tracé 60% des rivières, et je n'ai pas encore commencé les routes. A noter aussi que j'ai fait la grille MGRS mais elle ajoute pas mal de poids au fichier, j'ai dû la virer pour soulager CombatFlite.

A terme, Viper trouvera une autre solution pour afficher les images. Je songe à créer une carte sous Google Maps ou OpenStreetMap (en vectoriel, donc), mais je verrai tout ça plus tard.

----------


## Tugais

Pour la grille MGRS, il me semblait que CombatFlite pouvait la surimposer en passant notamment par l'outil _Snapshot_, je n'ai pas encore eu besoin de cette fonction - pas trop le truc du Mirage le CAS ou l'AI - mais je tenterai le coup demain par curiosité.

Hâte de voir le résultat final de ton travail en tous les cas, c'est assez dingue (tu comptes faire le pourtour des côtes turques ? Vu que le littoral turque et de la péninsule de Crimée sont représentés _in game_  ::unsure:: )

----------


## pwet

Salut!
Après quelques années passés de l'autre coté de l'atlantique je suis de retour en France. Qui dit France dit même horaires que les autres canards... Donc après des années à baver devant ce topic et à ne pas vraiment pouvoir voler avec vous je vais enfin pouvoir sauter le pas sérieusement! J'étais passé par la BAF à l'époque mais mes horaires décalés ne me permettais pas de passer comme je le souhaitais. Je vol pas mal sur DCS et J'aimerais bien (re)venir pulvériser des trucs avec vous! Comment s'y prendre? Vous avez un discord?

----------


## Flappie

> Pour la grille MGRS, il me semblait que CombatFlite pouvait la surimposer en passant notamment par l'outil _Snapshot_, je n'ai pas encore eu besoin de cette fonction - pas trop le truc du Mirage le CAS ou l'AI - mais je tenterai le coup demain par curiosité.
> 
> Hâte de voir le résultat final de ton travail en tous les cas, c'est assez dingue (tu comptes faire le pourtour des côtes turques ? Vu que le littoral turque et de la péninsule de Crimée sont représentés _in game_ )


Oui, Viper m'a dit qu'il y avait moyen d'afficher les deux grilles (MGRS et géo) sur CF mais j'ignore s'il parlait de présent ou d'avenir. Je viens de tester la fonction "Snapshot" et je n'ai vu que les noms des zones MGRS s'afficher, pas la grille.

Je ne pense pas étendre plus la carte, car mon but est de ne couvrir que les parties où le sol est modélisé comme IRL (au-delà de ces limites, le sol est tout plat et recouvert d'unique texture moche et répétitive). Toutefois, quand mon projet de carte vectorielle verra le jour, tu pourras sans doute y faire le tour de la mer Noire.  :;): 




> Salut!
> Après quelques années passés de l'autre coté de l'atlantique je suis de retour en France. Qui dit France dit même horaires que les autres canards... Donc après des années à baver devant ce topic et à ne pas vraiment pouvoir voler avec vous je vais enfin pouvoir sauter le pas sérieusement! J'étais passé par la BAF à l'époque mais mes horaires décalés ne me permettais pas de passer comme je le souhaitais. Je vol pas mal sur DCS et J'aimerais bien (re)venir pulvériser des trucs avec vous! Comment s'y prendre? Vous avez un discord?


Re-bienvenue, alors.  ::):  Pour l'audio, comme notre moyenne d'âge frôle la quarantaine (c'est à cause de papagueff !  ::ninja:: ), on est restés sur Teamspeak. Je t'envoie l'adresse en MP.

En ce moment, on se réunit tous les mardis soirs à partir de 21h00, mais il y a parfois des petites surprises quand plusieurs canards sont motivés les autres soirs. Il suffit de suivre attentivement le topic. Dans nos missions, on accepte généralement presque tous les appareils, même s'il n'est pas toujours facile de faire cohabiter hélicos et jets, par exemple. En quoi souhaites-tu voler en notre compagnie ? De quelles maps disposes-tu ?

----------


## war-p

> Oui, Viper m'a dit qu'il y avait moyen d'afficher les deux grilles (MGRS et géo) sur CF mais j'ignore s'il parlait de présent ou d'avenir. Je viens de tester la fonction "Snapshot" et je n'ai vu que les noms des zones MGRS s'afficher, pas la grille.
> 
> Je ne pense pas étendre plus la carte, car mon but est de ne couvrir que les parties où le sol est modélisé comme IRL (au-delà de ces limites, le sol est tout plat et recouvert d'unique texture moche et répétitive). Toutefois, quand mon projet de carte vectorielle verra le jour, tu pourras sans doute y faire le tour de la mer Noire. 
> 
> 
> Re-bienvenue, alors.  Pour l'audio, comme notre moyenne d'âge frôle la quarantaine (c'est à cause de papagueff ! ), on est restés sur Teamspeak. Je t'envoie l'adresse en MP.
> 
> En ce moment, on se réunit tous les mardis soirs à partir de 21h00, mais il y a parfois des petites surprises quand plusieurs canards sont motivés les autres soirs. Il suffit de suivre attentivement le topic. Dans nos missions, on accepte généralement presque tous les appareils, même s'il n'est pas toujours facile de faire cohabiter hélicos et jets, par exemple. En quoi souhaites-tu voler en notre compagnie ? De quelles maps disposes-tu ?


Hey, pour ton histoire de carte trop grosse, au boulot on bosse avec des images très volumineuses (genre des photos de satellites précise à 50cm) plaquées sur un globe. L'astuce, c'est qu'elles sont tuilées, ça permet d'avoir une résolution dynamique et de ne pas surcharger le gpu.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, je connais bien, j'ai maintenu une appli avec une carte de l'Île de France hyper détaillée (avec plusieurs couches, en plus) qui était conçue ainsi. Mais bon, je vais pas faire le boulot à la place de Viper.  :;): 
Je vais quand même lui suggérer l'idée.

----------


## pwet

> Re-bienvenue, alors.  Pour l'audio, comme notre moyenne d'âge frôle la quarantaine (c'est à cause de papagueff ! ), on est restés sur Teamspeak. Je t'envoie l'adresse en MP.
> 
> En ce moment, on se réunit tous les mardis soirs à partir de 21h00, mais il y a parfois des petites surprises quand plusieurs canards sont motivés les autres soirs. Il suffit de suivre attentivement le topic. Dans nos missions, on accepte généralement presque tous les appareils, même s'il n'est pas toujours facile de faire cohabiter hélicos et jets, par exemple. En quoi souhaites-tu voler en notre compagnie ? De quelles maps disposes-tu ?


Terrible! Merci Flappie!
Pour les coucous je vol principalement en A10C (sur lequel je vol depuis un bon moment déjà) et en M2000, sur lequel je vol depuis peu mais sur lequel je commence à être à l'aise.
J'ai aussi craqué pour le F18 même si je n'y ai quasiment pas encore touché... et je craquerai probablement pour les MIG21/viggen/Harrier/F14 quand j'aurai du temps pour les bosser. Niveau map j'ai Caucasus et Hormus, mais je pourrais parfaitement me choper NTTR si vous volez dessus de temps à autre. 
Par ailleurs je vol aussi régulièrement avec des copains qui sont dans l'armée, on est 3/4 et on vol plusieurs fois par semaine ensemble. Je pourrais les rameuter si parfois il vous manque du monde!

----------


## Tugais

Je viens de faire un tour par CombatFlite pour cette fameuse grille MGRS. J'ai pris un _Snapshot_ en demandant d'inclure les coordonnées adéquates, ça m'a pondu le résultat qui suit. Ce n'est pas ce dont nous parlions ou ces données sont simplement inexploitables ?

----------


## ze_droopy

V'pouvez répéter la questioooooon?

----------


## Flappie

@Tugais : j'ai l'impression que le résultat dépend du niveau de zoom, car je ne voyais pas de grille. Je voyais uniquement les carrés noirs portant le nom des zones MGRS (sans les nombres) comme "BM" sur ton screenshot.

----------


## Tugais

> @Tugais : j'ai l'impression que le résultat dépend du niveau de zoom, car je ne voyais pas de grille. Je voyais uniquement les carrés noirs portant le nom des zones MGRS (sans les nombres) comme "BM" sur ton screenshot.


Oui c'est effectivement le cas, il faut que la carte autorise un niveau de zoom suffisant pour que la grille puisse être affichée.

C'est la raison pour laquelle j'utilise Bing Aerial pour les théâtres NTTR et Hormuz ; les cartes "in game" présentes dans CombatFlite ne permettent pas l'utilisation MGRS du _snapshot_. Autant ce n'est pas un problème pour les deux cartes citées en raison de la précision de la modélisation d'ED dans le moteur DCS, autant dans le Caucase c'est impossible en raison des différences topographiques trop importantes. J'attends avec impatience la version super hi-rez de ta carte, le Caucase étant le théâtre sur lequel je suis amené à voler le plus souvent.

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battles, *L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-681781


Pilote allemand de Bodenplatte:





Cockpit du Pfalz DIII 





 modèles 3D des groupes motopropulseurs PzKpfw IV Ausf.G et M4A2 "Sherman":

----------


## Rodwin

Salut !

Je cherche un Hotas Warthog pour remplacer un vieux briscard dans mes simulations de pilotage.
Je me suis dit que, quitte à en acheter un, autant que ce soit le meilleur.
Et si en plus je peux aider un canard désargenté qui voudrait désencombrer un placard, c'est encore mieux !
Vous connaissez quelqu'un que je pourrais aider ?

----------


## DHP

Il y a quelques semaines vous discutiez pas du AB pour le Viggen ?

https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...reddit-android

----------


## Flappie

Si, d'ailleurs je dois toujours organiser une IRL avec Bacab pour récupérer ma pièce, entre autres !  ::o:  J'avais complètement oublié, désolé Bacab !

----------


## papagueff

> Salut !
> 
> Je cherche un Hotas Warthog pour remplacer un vieux briscard dans mes simulations de pilotage.
> Je me suis dit que, quitte à en acheter un, autant que ce soit le meilleur.
> Et si en plus je peux aider un canard désargenté qui voudrait désencombrer un placard, c'est encore mieux !
> Vous connaissez quelqu'un que je pourrais aider ?


si je comprend bien, tu veux te débarrasser de ton vieil hotas ? Et c'est quoi comme modèle ? Je connais peut être quelqu'un que cela intéresserait.

----------


## ze_droopy

> si je comprend bien


 :haha:

----------


## Flappie

Je pensais pareil que toi, mais papagueff a sans doute raison : Rodwin indique qu'il a déjà un stick ou un HOTAS, qu'il n'utilisera probablement plus après l'acquisition de son Warthog. Il voudra donc certainement s'en débarrasser.

----------


## Rodwin

;-)
J'ai un Wingman Force Feedback qui a peut être 20 ans.
Il est tellement vieux qu'il ne fonctionne pas sur un Windows 10 64bits par manque de drivers...

----------


## papagueff

> ;-)
> J'ai un Wingman Force Feedback qui a peut être 20 ans.
> Il est tellement vieux qu'il ne fonctionne pas sur un Windows 10 64bits par manque de drivers...


Effectivement, c'est un peu trop vieux. Merci tout de même de ta réponse.

----------


## papagueff

salut Flappie, peux tu récupérer la mission 03, "libérer gota machin" qui se trouve dans le gestionnaire de fichiers de TS du canal boulet air force/canard dossier papagueff. c'est une mission air sol avec 3x KA50 - 3x 25t - 3x A10c et 3x Harrier. testes la et si elle te conviens on pourrait la faire pour Mardi. Merci.

----------


## Bacab

> Si, d'ailleurs je dois toujours organiser une IRL avec Bacab pour récupérer ma pièce, entre autres !  J'avais complètement oublié, désolé Bacab !


Il n'y pas de problème, c'est pas des pièces petites comme ça qui me prennent de la place  :;): 
En revanche c'est surtout les gens à qui je devais remettre leur pièce à l'occasion de l'IRL qui risquent de ne pas être satisfaits. Fait gaffe je crois qu'ils volent régulièrement avec toi  ::): 
Au pire les gens en question peuvent m'envoyer leur adresse postale en MP et je ferais parvenir (en espérant avoir moins de mal qu'avec droopy).

----------


## Flappie

> salut Flappie, peux tu récupérer la mission 03, "libérer gota machin" qui se trouve dans le gestionnaire de fichiers de TS du canal boulet air force/canard dossier papagueff. c'est une mission air sol avec 3x KA50 - 3x 25t - 3x A10c et 3x Harrier. testes la et si elle te conviens on pourrait la faire pour Mardi. Merci.


Ta mission risque de se finir très rapidement : peu de nav, peu de cibles, et elle est totalement dépourvue de chasse. Je propose de l'utiliser pour l'échauffement, en attendant les retardataires.





> Il n'y pas de problème, c'est pas des pièces petites comme ça qui me prennent de la place 
> En revanche c'est surtout les gens à qui je devais remettre leur pièce à l'occasion de l'IRL qui risquent de ne pas être satisfaits. Fait gaffe je crois qu'ils volent régulièrement avec toi


Raison de plus pour se réunir autour d'un verre !  ::):  

Du coup, je propose une IRL le lundi 29 ou le mardi 30 octobre au soir (à partir de 18h pour ceux qui peuvent) au cœur de Paris.

----------


## Bacab

> Ta mission risque de se finir très rapidement : peu de nav, peu de cibles, et elle est totalement dépourvue de chasse. Je propose de l'utiliser pour l'échauffement, en attendant les retardataires.
> 
> 
> 
> Raison de plus pour se réunir autour d'un verre !  
> 
> Du coup, je propose une IRL le lundi 29 ou le mardi 30 octobre au soir (à partir de 18h pour ceux qui peuvent) au cœur de Paris.


Je suis indisponible jusqu'au 05/11 (déplacement pour le boulot). Désolé, j'aurais du le mentionner tout de suite.

----------


## papagueff

> Ta mission risque de se finir très rapidement : peu de nav, peu de cibles, et elle est totalement dépourvue de chasse. Je propose de l'utiliser pour l'échauffement, en attendant les retardataires.


Flappie tu me fais beaucoup de peine.   ::cry:: 
Peu de nav, d'accord; Peu de cibles,pas d'accord; dépourvu de chasse, oui mais les chasseurs peuvent prendre un bombardier. Quand à finir rapidement, je doute car à moi tout seul j'ai mis 1h45 pour la faire et je n'ai pas tout détruit. Essayes et tu verras

----------


## Flappie

Désolé, je ne voulais pas te vexer ! Je pense qu'on peut finir ta mission en une heure en la jouant à 4 (2 Su-25T et 2 A-10C), tout en étant bien coordonnés. Je te propose d'y jouer un soir moins bondé que le mardi. Je crois qu'il y a des amateurs le vendredi soir, notamment.

@Bacab : OK, je regarde pour planifier tout ça vers mi-novembre.

----------


## papagueff

T'inquiètes pas Flappie, je suis pas vexé, je plaisantais.  ::happy2::  Je ne suis pas le roi de la création de mission mais je la proposais pour alléger les concepteurs  tel que toi et Nico et puis si elle ne dure que 1h en jouant à 6, cela nous permettra de se coucher de bonne heure. Ceci dit si tu veux la faire un Vendredi, fais moi signe.

----------


## Flappie

Razbam annonce avour embauché un community manager issu de la communauté DCS. Si ça ne changera pas le mode de production des modules (des early access qui s'étendent sur plusieurs années), ça leur permettra peut-être de limiter la casse.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Petite question pour les pros :

J'ai l'impression que peu importe sur quel serveur multi je me connecte, j'ai toujours les mêmes loadouts . Typiquement en F18 j'ai jamais de loadout proposé avec des AMRAAMS . On peut se faire des loadouts persos ?

----------


## papagueff

ça vole demain soir ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Petite question pour les pros :
> 
> J'ai l'impression que peu importe sur quel serveur multi je me connecte, j'ai toujours les mêmes loadouts . Typiquement en F18 j'ai jamais de loadout proposé avec des AMRAAMS . On peut se faire des loadouts persos ?


Il suffit de demander un réarmment et de faire bouton droit sur chaque points d'emport sur la gauche.

Vidéos de la mission de la semaine dernière:

----------


## Flappie

> ça vole demain soir ?


Certainement, oui. En tout cas, on sera au moins deux.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Il suffit de demander un réarmment et de faire bouton droit sur chaque points d'emport sur la gauche.


Merci bien  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Certainement, oui. En tout cas, on sera au moins deux.


Stable ou beta ?

----------


## Flappie

> Stable ou beta ?


Cette semaine, c'est la même.

----------


## Flappie

::o:  Personne sur TS à cette heure-là ? Ça sent les vacances...
Ah, c'est bon, j'ai trouvé du monde.

EDIT: on m'informe qu'on est lundi.  ::P:

----------


## frostphoenyx

> personne sur ts à cette heure-là ? ça sent les vacances...
> Ah, c'est bon, j'ai trouvé du monde.
> 
> Edit: On m'informe qu'on est lundi.


mdr :xd:

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles Solde d'automne 2018*

L'annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-682733

Le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...83551#p1683551



Aujourd'hui, nous lançons notre vente d'automne sur Steam et nos sites Web IL-2 et ROF ! La vente se déroulera du *lundi 22 octobre (10h00 HNP) au 29 octobre (10h00 HNP)*.

Les réductions sont les suivantes:

66% de rabais sur Battle of Stalingrad (Steam, site web). Veuillez noter que le fait d'avoir au moins le jeu de base (Stalingrad) sur Steam signifie que vous pouvez le lancer à partir du client Steam sans entrer de nom d'utilisateur ni de mot de passe. Vous pouvez également accéder au contenu de votre IL-2 acheté ailleurs si vous associez les comptes.

66% de réduction Battle of Moscow (Steam, site web)

25% de rabais sur la Battle of  Kouban - pour la première fois! (Steam, site web)

30% de réduction Bf 109 G-6, Hs 129 B-2, La-5FN (série 2), avions collecteurs Spitfire Mk.VB (Bf 109 G-6 sur Steam, Hs 129 B-2 sur Steam, La-5FN ( Série 2) sur Steam, Spitfire Mk.VB sur Steam, site web)

40% de réduction sur les avions collecteurs Ju 52 / 3m et Yak-1b (Ju 52 / 3m sur Steam, site web Yak-1b sur Steam)

50% de réduction Fw-190 A-3, série La-5 8, avions collecteurs P-40E-1 et MC202 (Fw-190 A-3 sur Steam, La-5 sur Steam, P-40E-1 sur Steam, MC202 sur Steam, site web)

50% de réduction sur les campagnes historiques Ten Days of Autumn et de Blazing Steppe (site Web, seul Blazing Steppe est disponible sur Steam)

----------


## war-p

> Personne sur TS à cette heure-là ? Ça sent les vacances...
> Ah, c'est bon, j'ai trouvé du monde.
> 
> EDIT: on m'informe qu'on est lundi.


Si ça vole ce soir sur caucase ou nevada, j'essaierai de passer  :;): 
Sinon, j'ai testé le mig 29 avec le PFM, j'hésite entre le  :Bave:  et le  :Gerbe:  Il va falloir ajuster les courbes des axes  :tired:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Merci pour le bon plan ! J'ai pris BoS et BoM du coup  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

Dites les canards concepteurs de missions, j'essaie de me mettre à l'éditeur car j'ai quelques idées de scénario, mais j'ai une question sur les tankers : Ont-ils une réserve de carburant limitée ? Autrement dit, un seul tanker peut-il ravitailler 15 avions sans problème où il faut prévoir plusieurs tanker ?

----------


## partizan

> Dites les canards concepteurs de missions, j'essaie de me mettre à l'éditeur car j'ai quelques idées de scénario, mais j'ai une question sur les tankers : Ont-ils une réserve de carburant limitée ? Autrement dit, un seul tanker peut-il ravitailler 15 avions sans problème où il faut prévoir plusieurs tanker ?


Oui, limité.
Un KC130 par exemple a un faible emport de kéro (et je crois avoir lu que c'était mal codé par Razbam car pas réaliste).
Sur la campagne Ouzturkistan de Flappie on a réussi avec 3 mirages en 2 refuel à le vider. 

Le mieux est de trouver un script qui permet de faire décoller un tanker de remplacement lorsque le premier rentre à la base. 
Je vais te retrouver ça ce soir, cela marche très bien.

----

Debrief de la mission de Nico d'hier soir




> Scramble en 2000 sans bidon depuis Batumi pour ouvrir la voie à la CAP de F18 du Stennis. 
> Le plafond est bas, il pleut, les muds vont être des vrais muds, dans la boue, et la CAP en mode rayban... 
> Magic me dirige vers 2 contacts. Pas de signature au serval (Tacview dira Mig 21b). Fox 1 splash sur leader confirmé à 15000 ft. Je prends le trailer en chasse, Fox 1 et l'appareil se lance dans une évasive qui l'envoie faire plouf... 
> Les F18 prennnent le relais pendant que je réarme mes 530 sur Kobuleti. Retour sur zone, des 23 sont annoncés. Je m'avance vers eux (malgré le S6 sur le Serval...). Empnicolas annonce faire de même sur mes 9 loin. Fox 1 qui touche mais pas décisif, je meurs....
> Tacview dira : Nico a fait demi-tour, j'avais pas pris l'info correctement, l'ailier s'en est pris à moi sniff... et surtout j'avais évité le tir de la batterie AA juste avant de prendre le missile du MiG. Le leader s'éjectera 10 secondes après moi, finalement mis hors de combat par mon premier tir.
> 
> Bon... je repars mais avec l'envie de faire un peu de CAS en 2000. 
> Premier passage bombe sur BUT 06 en popup, le temps d'aligner un petit groupe de 3 véhicules semi blindés. On dirait que j'ai rien détruit  et je me crashe betement...
> Tacview dira que j'ai touché... Rebelote sur mon rearm de bombes, passe en semi piqué, on dirait que j'ai rien détruit et tacview dira encore que j'ai touché... heureusement que ED vient d'annoncer dans sa newlstetter retravailler le modèle de dégats et que cela sera étendu aux troupes au sol... Je passe mes nerfs en 6 ou 7 passes de straffing avec mon arme la plus léthale : mon DEFA réglé en coup lents. 125 obus qui font mouche à chaque fois eux...
> ...


Belle soirée !

RTB final en formation avec Kylou 


War-p, voici ce que je voyais de ton F18 en vue externe... strange...

----------


## Sigps220

Merci pour l'info Partizan et je suis preneur du script. 

J'ai une impression désagréable sur la résistance des unités, j'ai l'impression que les cibles statistique sont immortelles ou à tout le moins nettement moins sensibles que les vrais unités. 

Je m'explique j'ai créée une petite mission où j'ai des camions / BMP (unités classiques) qui sont à côtés d'un avion de transport (posés comme objet statique). Quand j'essaie la mission et que je réalise mes passes d'attaque : 
- Mes bombes (classiques ou à sous-munitions) explosent bien et détruisent les camions et BMP, par contre quand j'attaque les avions (au canon), rien ne se passe. Sur tacview je vois bien mes destructions camions/BMP mais mes avions n'apparaissent pas, comme si j'avais tiré au canon dans le vide. 

Il faudrait que j'essaie à nouveau en tentant de bombarder les avions. Mais par contre les cibles au sol (EWR, bunker) sont bien destructibles. 

J'ai l'impression que les avions posés comme objets statiques sont indestructibles, et que je dois les poser en avions non contrôlés pour être destructibles.

----------


## partizan

Oui on a déjà eu ce genre de souci... il faut des avions sans carb (ou tester des IA off avec le tuto vidéo de Dusty un peu plus haut ds le topic).

----------


## Sigps220

> Oui on a déjà eu ce genre de souci... il faut des avions sans carb (ou tester des IA off avec le tuto vidéo de Dusty un peu plus haut ds le topic).


Exact, l'éditeur est d'ailleurs plutôt pratique pour poser des appareils IA Off (il suffit de cocher la case non contrôlé). Par contre dans cette hypothèse, on est limité par les positions de parking, impossible de mettre un gros appareil partout par exemple.
Après tout, cette limite n'en n'est pas forcément une, ça impose de respecter un placement logique.

----------


## papagueff

Du monde Vendredi soir pour tester une de mes missions ? Que du air/sol et KA 50 - A10c - SU25t - ainsi que du Harrier. Si elle fonctionne je m'efforcerais de mettre du air/air.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

Je ne suis pas sûr d'être là ce vendredi soir.

----------


## partizan

> *DCS A-10C
> *Broken Autostart fixed.


Ah ben voilà pourquoi ça voulait pas hier...

----------


## Flappie

J'ai du mal à comprendre comment un truc qui marchait depuis 2011 peut être cassé alors que l'appareil ne reçoit pour ainsi dire plus aucune mise à jour.

C'est le seul truc ce qui m'inquiète pour la suite de DCS : si des devs tiers finissent en banqueroute, qu'est-ce qui nous assure que leurs appareils seront repris par ED quand leurs fonctionnalités seront pétées après une mise à jour qui, a priori, ne les concernaient pas ?

----------


## partizan

Cross fingers for Razbam, Heatblur... et c'est tout  ::unsure:: 

-----
Script pour respawn tanker à l'infini avec Moose (plus simple qu'avec MIST)

1- avoir *MOOSE.lua* sur son HDD
2- Trigger MISSION START (ou  DEBUT DE MISSION) : *Exécuter fichier script* > pointer vers MOOSE.lua
3- Trigger ONCE (ou UNE FOIS) : TEMPS SUPERIEUR A 1 : *Exécuter script*  et copier le code dans la case




> do
> Spawn_tanker = SPAWN:New("Tanker_Texaco")
> Spawn_tanker:InitLimit( 1, 20 ):SpawnScheduled( 60, 0 )
> Spawn_tanker:InitRepeatOnEngineShutDown()
> end


4- Poser un tanker (KC130, KC135 ou IL78) sur une base et le nommer dans le cas présent (cf script du point 3) : Tanker_Texaco
5- Cocher la case "Late Activation/ Activation retardée" du tanker.
6- Créer son plan de vol et lui assigner au moins 2 waypoints entre lesquels il va switcher jusqu'à ce qu'il n'ait plus de carb ou un waypoint d'orbite hippodrome) et un RTB.
Prévoir une alti. entre 20 et 30k ft pour le point de ravito. 


Enjoy  :B):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> J'ai du mal à comprendre comment un truc qui marchait depuis 2011 peut être cassé alors que l'appareil ne reçoit pour ainsi dire plus aucune mise à jour.


Sans doute que l'A-10C utilise des fonctions de l'environnement DCS général qui, elles, ont été mises à jour (genre un ajout de paramètre dans une interface de fonction ou une nouvelle condition d'exécution...) et donc il a fallu que le code de l'avion prenne en compte ces modifications après coup. 
Je suppute bien sûr mais ce genre de problème me paraît probable et sans doute courant car ED fait forcément évoluer son environnement et ses fonctions associées (pas possible de s'améliorer tout en gardant une compatibilité totale avec les versions antérieures toutes ces années).

Mais comme tu dis, si un développeur tiers fait faillite, c'est quasi certain qu'au bout d'un moment il y aura des soucis car ED n'aura sûrement pas le code source de l'avion tiers pour y faire les modifications.

----------


## Babelfish

Coin,
Je me remets doucement à DCS et j'ai un souci pour rejoindre les serveurs multi. Le jeu freeze systématiquement lors de la sélection de rôle. Les quelques fois où il se débloque, le jeu me renvoie sur le menu principal. Problème connu du jeu ou défaillance de mon côté? ::huh::

----------


## war-p

> Coin,
> Je me remets doucement à DCS et j'ai un souci pour rejoindre les serveurs multi. Le jeu freeze systématiquement lors de la sélection de rôle. Les quelques fois où il se débloque, le jeu me renvoie sur le menu principal. Problème connu du jeu ou défaillance de mon côté?


J'ai le même souci, dans un premier temps faut pas essayer de choisir et directement cliquer sur rejoindre, et ensuite revenir su l'écran du choix du rôle...

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Coin,
> Je me remets doucement à DCS et j'ai un souci pour rejoindre les serveurs multi. Le jeu freeze systématiquement lors de la sélection de rôle. Les quelques fois où il se débloque, le jeu me renvoie sur le menu principal. Problème connu du jeu ou défaillance de mon côté?


Faut être patient, ça me fait pareil. L'attente dépend du nombre de joueurs connectés.

----------


## Flappie

Vivement le serveur dédié promis...

----------


## papagueff

> Vivement le serveur dédié promis...


Qui dit serveur dédié, dit payant. Alors n'hésites pas d'annoncer la couleur, je suis prêt à donner ma contribution.

----------


## DHP

> Qui dit serveur dédié, dit payant. Alors n'hésites pas d'annoncer la couleur, je suis prêt à donner ma contribution.


je crois que Flappie parlait des serveurs dédiés de Eagle Dynamics

----------


## Flappie

Oui, ils ont promis de décorréler la partie serveur de la partie client, ce qui devrait, normalement, améliorer les choses.

----------


## Jokletox

Les serveurs dédiés DCS faudra bien les heberger sur des serveurs (au sens informatique) donc oui, ça va coûter des sous.  Non ?

----------


## Flappie

Rien ne nous empêchera de les lancer sur nos propres machines, en parallèle du client. Mais il faudra voir si ça tourne bien...

----------


## Jokletox

Mais si tu fais tourner la mission sur ton PC c'est pas un serveur dédié, c'est juste du multi en ligne. Je comprends pas trop l'intérêt du coup... Pour moi un serveur dédié c'est une machine qui ne sert qu'à hoster ta partie et qui est up 24/7.

----------


## partizan

Up de mon *post* pour le respawn d'une unité

----------


## Flappie

> Mais si tu fais tourner la mission sur ton PC c'est pas un serveur dédié, c'est juste du multi en ligne. Je comprends pas trop l'intérêt du coup... Pour moi un serveur dédié c'est une machine qui ne sert qu'à hoster ta partie et qui est up 24/7.


Oui, on est d'accord. Mais comme je suis encore une personne optimiste, je caresse l'idée que la combinaison serveur dédié + client sur le même PC fonctionnera mieux que la bouillie actuelle.

----------


## Jokletox

C'est audacieux ^^

----------


## Flappie

Sinon j'achète un NUC et je le colle à ma box : on sera plus emmerdé avec mon wifi pourri.  ::ninja::

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: Battle Of Bodenplatte
*
*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-684495

Nouvelle représentation des pilotes de l'entente pour FC qui ont été rajeuni suite au retour de la communauté 



ainsi que les pilotes Américain...



Les derniers screens du P-47, magnifique...

----------


## jeanba

> *IL-2 Great Battles: Battle Of Bodenplatte
> *
> *L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-684495
> 
> Nouvelle représentation des pilotes de l'entente pour FC qui ont été rajeuni suite au retour de la communauté 
> 
> https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/uploa...c3eef88809.jpg
> 
> ainsi que les pilotes Américain...
> ...


T'as oublié celui là :

----------


## Flappie

Je suis finalement dispo ce soir pour un p'tit DCS.

Tu veux qu'on vole sur ta mission du Caucase, papagueff ? D'autres personnes intéressées ? (pas de chasse, juste du CAS et du SEAD)

----------


## DHP

Vous arrivez à voir l'élément intéressant sur ce gif ? 

https://i.imgur.com/ydyWCOs.gifv

----------


## Flappie

Je n'arrive pas à le charger, ton gif...

----------


## DHP

ça marchera mieux sur la source reddit

----------


## ze_droopy

Un missile A-A qui détruit un missile?

----------


## Flappie

Sympa.  ::):  Bon par contre, comme dit dans le fil Reddit : ce spam de missiles !

----------


## DHP

> Un missile A-A qui détruit un missile?


Yes ! Je savais pas que c'était possible dans le jeu.

----------


## war-p

> Yes ! Je savais pas que c'était possible dans le jeu.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ! Je savais pas que c'était possible dans le jeu.


Si d'ailleurs certains dispositifs anti aérien se défendent comme ça.

----------


## Olis

Il y a une mission de destruction de missiles de croisières sur PGM, et je pense déjà avoir détruit des missiles AA, erreur de ciblage

----------


## papagueff

Du monde ce soir ?   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

Oui, je serai là.  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

Je devrais y être avec jimjim aussi.

----------


## Empnicolas

Un peu fatigué cette semaine, j'essaye de me couché tôt, du coup je vais éviter DCS ce soir

----------


## Flappie

Arf, désolé, finalement je ne pourrai pas être des vôtres ce soir.

----------


## partizan

Pendant ce temps là dans le Golfe, yesterday...

Dusty on the Groove


 :;):

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, je découvre qu'il y aurait également une Red Ball meatball à bord du Tarawa... Ou serait-ce un reflet ?
Désolé de vous avoir fait faux bond hier, j'avais promis un resto à Mme Flappie.

----------


## partizan

Celle du Tarawa est adaptée aux myopes  :^_^: 

T'inquiètes, on a travaillé notre pattern d'approche sur le Stennis avec le F18 !
Et je commence à prendre le coup de "brin" !

Message subliminal pour Goose...   :;):

----------


## Flappie

C'est vrai que j'ai tout intérêt à ce que tu maîtrises tes appontages, si je ne veux pas m'éjecter à chaque fois qu'on manquera de carburant/missiles en F-14 !  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Pendant ce temps là dans le Golfe, yesterday...
> 
> Dusty on the Groove
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/10/31/442...7cbfbd3.md.jpg


Ça, c'était avant le drame...  ::P:

----------


## Loloborgo

Bonjour messieurs, je sais qu'un artiste du F-5E se cache par ici, j'aurai une question très simple pour lui :

Pour le largage des Snakeye (les Mark-82 freinées), sur quelle valeur mettre la molette de dépression située devant le nez du pilote ?
Pour les roquettes je mets 14, pour les Mark-82 classique 80, mais pour les Snakeye pas moyen de trouver le bon nombre, du coup tout tombe bien avant la cible..


Par avance merci  :;):

----------


## Tugais

Hello,

J'ai volé presque exclusivement sur le Tiger avant de me lancer cet été sur le Mirage 2000. J'ai longtemps tâtonner pour réaliser des frappes au sol à peu près correctes ; et puis un jour je suis tombé sur la doc officielle d'emploi de l'armement du F-5E dont voici la couv' avec sa référence : T.O 1F-5E-34-1-1 (une recherche Google te permettra facilement de mettre la main dessus)




Voici le tableau des paramètres d'emploi de la Mk82SE que j'ai fini par suivre religieusement - la ligne surlignée est celle de mon approche la plus employée. En s'appliquant, on a des coups au but 4 fois sur 5. Terriblement efficace. Le manuel contient tous les tableaux nécessaires pour réaliser du mud en Tiger.



Bonnes frappes !

----------


## Loloborgo

Bonjour Tugais, et merci pour les infos que tu me donnes, je viens de télécharger le manuel que tu m'indiques, 637 pages de bonheur, j'ai de quoi faire!
C'est vrai que bombarder en F-5E, cela a un côté "fait à la main" qui me plaît, mais c'est relativement ardu..
Je vais continuer à me perferctionner!  ::happy2::

----------


## Flappie

ackboo a testé le palonnier à 500 euroboules de Thrustmaster ("TPR"). Verdict : il le trouve encore meilleur que son MFG Crosswind, mais le trouve, comme nous tous, bien trop cher.

----------


## ze_droopy

J'avais l'impression d'accéder au snobisme de la simu en achetant le Warthog à sa sortie... mais 500€ le palonnier... un palonnier quoi... 3 axes ipissétou. Je passe. 'pis maintenant j'suis fauché.

----------


## Flappie

> J'avais l'impression d'accéder au snobisme de la simu en achetant le Warthog à sa sortie... mais 500€ le palonnier... un palonnier quoi... 3 axes ipissétou. Je passe. 'pis maintenant j'suis fauché.


De ce point de vue-là, mon palo VKB Mark IV coûte plus cher ! (plus de 200 euroboules pour un seul axe) Mais au moins, il passe sous mon UC, lui.

----------


## partizan

wow wow wow  ::w00t::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Le viseur de casque  :Vibre:

----------


## partizan

Attention les oreilles, plan de Razbam pour le futur du mirage, pincez-moi, pincez-vous à 24:00 !!! 

 ::wub::

----------


## war-p

> Attention les oreilles, plan de Razbam pour le futur du mirage, pincez-moi, pincez-vous à 24:00 !!! 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/VxqOvFn5rTk?t=1440


Ouais ben qu'ils finissent le C d'abord.

----------


## Flappie

> Attention les oreilles, plan de Razbam pour le futur du mirage, pincez-moi, pincez-vous à 24:00 !!!


Pour les anglophobes, RAZBAM évoque étudier les 2000-5 et 2000-D, mais de leur aveu même, ce n'est vraiment pas pour tout de suite (comprendre ni en 2018, ni en 2019).

----------


## Jokletox

Merci Flappie pour la trad'  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Les vacances sont finies : mamie nous a refourgué les gosses, le Kuznetsov est en rade pour un bon bout de temps, la boîte aux lettres est pleine de magazines de jouets de Noël, et les bus/trains/periphs sont bondés eux aussi...

Il est temps de reprendre sérieusement nos vols du mardi ! Comptons-nous.

Un.

----------


## papagueff

Heuuu ! après un c'est ? *Deux*, youpi !

----------


## Olis

Aucun retard prévu pour la grande mise à jour du kuznetsov, toujours prévue pour 2021. Il était en train de sortir de cette cale sêche pour aller dans une autre quand celle-ci a coulée. Les russes mettrons le personnel qu'il faut pour boucher le trou.

----------


## partizan

*Trois*

----------


## Tugais

> Aucun retard prévu pour la grande mise à jour du kuznetsov, toujours prévue pour 2021. Il était en train de sortir de cette cale sêche pour aller dans une autre quand celle-ci a coulée. Les russes mettrons le personnel qu'il faut pour boucher le trou.


Mouais, j'y crois moyennement.

Je ne vois pas comment leur P.A pourrait ne pas souffrir d'un retard de livraison vu que le PD50, leur unique cale-sèche en Mer du Nord pouvant acceuillir le Kuznetsov et certains de leurs SNA les plus lourds, gît désormais par 50 mètres de fond. Ils ont bien une autre cale-sèche pouvant "éventuellement" accueillir certains de leurs sous-marins, mais sa taille plus modeste rend l'accueil du Kuz improbable. Sans compter que les forces stationnées en Mer Noire seraient alors dépourvues à leur tour de maintenance - et je ne fais pas allusion du temps qu'il faudrait pour le convoyage en passant le détroit du Bosphore, la traversée de la Méditerranée, le passage par l'Atlantique, etc. - il serait capable de le couler pendant le trajet :x

La Russie, comme souvent, minore l'incident. Le fait est que la Flotte du Nord vient de subir un sérieux revers ; en l'état actuelle la Russie n'a tout simplement pas les moyens de racheter une cale-sèche à la Suède (pays d'origine du PD50) ou même l'expertise pour en lancer la construction. À noter, qu'il n'y a toujours aucun mot à l'heure actuelle d'une solution pour récupérer le PD50.

Vraiment, je ne vois pas comment le Kuznetsov pourrait être de nouveau opérationnel en 2021 avec en plus le nombre d'améliorations qui devaient lui être apportées.

----------


## Flappie

J'attends sur le TS, mais je ne serai dispo que vers 21h30.

----------


## Olis

Tugais: si le kuznetsov était en train de quitter la cale sêche, c'est qu'il n'en avait plus besoin, donc pas de retard pour ça. Il est d'ailleurs dans l'usine 35 maintenant. Si il a encore besoin d'une cale sêche, soit la PD50 sera a nouveau opérationnelle (ça m'étonnerai que les russes la laisse au fond de l'eau), soit ils emmeneront le kuznetsov à la PD41 (flotte du pacifique)
On prend rdv en 2021 pour en reparler  :;):

----------


## Tugais

> Tugais: si le kuznetsov était en train de quitter la cale sêche, c'est qu'il n'en avait plus besoin, donc pas de retard pour ça. Il est d'ailleurs dans l'usine 35 maintenant. Si il a encore besoin d'une cale sêche, soit la PD50 sera a nouveau opérationnelle (ça m'étonnerai que les russes la laisse au fond de l'eau), soit ils emmeneront le kuznetsov à la PD41 (flotte du pacifique)
> On prend rdv en 2021 pour en reparler


D'après les informations communiquées par des responsables russes, l'opération de récupération du PD50 est l'affaire d'au moins 12 mois. Le hic c'est qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens techniques pour aller le récupérer, il leur faut l'aide des autres pays occidentaux - je ne suis pas sûr que ces derniers soient prêts à leur tendre la main vu la situation politique actuelle.

Mais oui, j'imagine que nous serons fixé en 2021.

----------


## partizan

Pile au moment de la sortie du film Kursk ! Les russes n'allaient quand même pas se laisser voler la vedette par des belgo-luxembourgeois...  ::ninja:: 
Tugais : c'est ta mention de l'aide des pays occidentaux qui m'a fait pensé au Kursk... ironie de l'histoire...

----------


## Olis

Sinon il reste la PD-1 qui pour le moment est occupée, ou la PD-190 (avec des doutes sur la capacité) s'il y a besoin.
Sinon l'équivalent du PD-50 est en construction par Rosneft, fin prévue en 2020.
Energomash a confirmé la fin des changements des chaudières en 2020.

----------


## Tugais

> Pile au moment de la sortie du film Kursk ! Les russes n'allaient quand même pas se laisser voler la vedette par des belgo-luxembourgeois... 
> Tugais : c'est ta mention de l'aide des pays occidentaux qui m'a fait pensé au Kursk... ironie de l'histoire...


Ouais, histoire vraiment glauque et pas très reluisante.

Remarque ils ont l'habitude des histoires peu banales. Il y a quelques années un submersible lanceurs d'engins a pris feu en cale-sèche (sur le … PD50), ils ont mis deux jours à éteindre l'incendie et ont finit par noyer la cale sèche avec sa cargaison pour venir à bout de l'incendie.




> Sinon il reste la PD-1 qui pour le moment est occupée, ou la PD-190 (avec des doutes sur la capacité) s'il y a besoin.
> Sinon l'équivalent du PD-50 est en construction par Rosneft, fin prévue en 2020.
> Energomash a confirmé la fin des changements des chaudières en 2020.


Je ne savais pas pour Rosneft, je pensais que le projet devait aboutir en 2022/2023 à la base. Ils ont vraiment annoncé 2020 ? Comment font-ils pour supprimer 2 ou 3 ans de taff ? C'est fou oO

---

Sinon pour revenir sur le sujet du topic, j'ai jeté un oeil hier soir aux nouvelles vidéos de Wags présentant les fonctionnalités du patch Open Beta dispo depuis quelques minutes. Comme prévu, le Hornet équipé de l'AIM-9X couplé au JHMCS va devenir un véritable cador en dogfight ; les tirs à 90 degrés c'est vraiment hallucinant. Il n'y a plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour que les types gérant les serveurs fassent preuve de bon sens et équilibrent au mieux leurs campagnes dynamiques, voir ne propose pas du tout le matériel en fonction de l'année pendant laquelle se déroule le scénario (j'y crois pas un instant).

----------


## Olis

Tugais: ils seraient 3 ans en avance sur le planning, en même temps, connaissant les russes, s'il faut mettre plus de personnes et bosser 24/24 ils le font, pas de syndicat ou de repos dominical. Et 3 ans d'avance cela implique un ROI anticipé, time is money.
https://www.rosneft.com/press/news/item/192183/

----------


## SergeyevK

Ben ouais c’est un genre de plan quinquennal... :D

----------


## Flappie

> Comme prévu, le Hornet équipé de l'AIM-9X couplé au JHMCS va devenir un véritable cador en dogfight ; les tirs à 90 degrés c'est vraiment hallucinant.


Surtout qu'ils ont aussi complètement revu le radar, qui était complètement pété ces derniers temps si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## Empnicolas

Arrivé sur l'OpenBeta du visieur tête haute pour l'AIM-9X et de l'AGM-65E pour le F-18C.

Les tutos:

----------


## Flappie

Le jour même ! T'as pas chômé, dis donc.  ::ninja::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Le jour même ! T'as pas chômé, dis donc.


Ceux la étaient très facile: 10min pour comprendre comment le tout fonctionne avec revisionnage des vidéos rapide de Wagg, un test puis enregistrement, en moins d'une heure, tout était fait (et 2h30 d'upload ensuite  ::(:  )

----------


## Sigps220

Les nouveautés de l'Open Beta semblent encore un peu "fraiches" et comportent encore quelques bugs (qui devraient être résolus dans le hotfix de vendredi) : 
- Les Mavericks ne fonctionnent que si l'on débute la mission avec eux, ils ne fonctionnent pas en cas de réarmement au sol (uncage impossible dans ce cas), 
- Sur Reddit, il semble que le radar fasse encore des siennes et ne soit pas très fiable, 
- Par contre RAS sur le JHMCS

L'arrivée du Maverick est une bonne chose et permet de multiplier les options tactiques AG du Hornet, même si pour l'instant il est nécessaire d'avoir un JTAC pour éclairer la cible. D'ailleurs en voyant le fonctionnent du Maverick, je pense que les bombes guidées ne devraient pas tarder, je soupçonne ED de garder sous le coude les bombes pour pouvoir lâcher du lest plus tard si les autres fonctionnalités prennent du retard.

----------


## jeanba

> - Sur Reddit, il semble que le radar fasse encore des siennes et ne soit pas très fiable,


Ils ont modélisés un RDM  ?
Ce serait super, on pourrait avoir les premières versions du Mirage 2000

 ::trollface::

----------


## ze_droopy

On serait même sur de l'antilope a ce niveau... Et encore, ce n'est même pas qu'il n'accroche pas, c'est qu'il ne voit rien (quand il ne s'arrête pas de balayer sans raison).

----------


## Jokletox

> même si pour l'instant il est nécessaire d'avoir un JTAC pour éclairer la cible.


On peut pas le faire avec un A10 ?

----------


## jeanba

> On serait même sur de l'antilope a ce niveau... Et encore, ce n'est même pas qu'il n'accroche pas, c'est qu'il ne voit rien (quand il ne s'arrête pas de balayer sans raison).


Il faut se rappeler que Thomson faisait aussi à l'époque des cuisinières : "ça chauffe mais ça n'accroche pas"

----------


## Sigps220

> On peut pas le faire avec un A10 ?


Il faut un éclaireur : cela peut être soit une unité au sol, soit un avion (A10, Harrier), certains hélicoptères doivent même pouvoir le faire (un Kiowa doit pouvoir le faire mais je ne sais pas si c'est le cas dans DCS).

----------


## Flappie

> Il faut un éclaireur : cela peut être soit une unité au sol, soit un avion (A10, Harrier), certains hélicoptères doivent même pouvoir le faire (un Kiowa doit pouvoir le faire mais je ne sais pas si c'est le cas dans DCS).


Bonne question, d'autant qu'il est apparemment prévu en module jouable (PolyChop bossait activement dessus, mais apparemment sans licence, alors qu'un autre dev tiers dispose d'une licence. Pour peu qu'il s'agisse de Belsimtek, ça revient à dire que c'est ED qui pourrait nous sortir le Kiowa jouable un jour... ce qui ne serait pas pour tout de suite, pusique les anciens de Belsimtek bossent déjà sur le F-4, l'AH-1 et le Mi-24... et aussi le Hornet...).

----------


## Jokletox

> Il faut un éclaireur : cela peut être soit une unité au sol, soit un avion (A10, Harrier), certains hélicoptères doivent même pouvoir le faire (un Kiowa doit pouvoir le faire mais je ne sais pas si c'est le cas dans DCS).


J'aurai dû préciser,  je parlais en multi, un joueur en A10 qui désigne pour les AGM du Hornet. Je sais pas si c'est faisable sur DCS.

----------


## ze_droopy

Le système de désignation fonctionnant en multi, je pense que c'est faisable.

----------


## Tugais

> Tugais: ils seraient 3 ans en avance sur le planning, en même temps, connaissant les russes, s'il faut mettre plus de personnes et bosser 24/24 ils le font, pas de syndicat ou de repos dominical. Et 3 ans d'avance cela implique un ROI anticipé, time is money.
> https://www.rosneft.com/press/news/item/192183/


Et bien ça y est, c'est officiel, la Russie vient d'admettre qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de continuer les réparations sur le Kuz', aucune de leur cale-sèche ne permet d'effectuer les travaux de réparations et encore moins de mise-à-jour de leur porte-avions. Pire que ça, certaines sources ont indiqué à TASS que le PD-50 qui gît par le fond est probablement endommagé et qu'il est potentiellement en train de glisser vers une crevasse de 100 mètres de profondeur, l'opérateur du site n'a aucun moyen à l'heure actuelle de récupérer le PD-50.

Quand à la cale-sèche de Rosneft qui doit être lancé en 2020, je viens de réaliser en lisant différents articles qu'elle se trouve à Vladivostok et qu'elle est prévue pour des tankers (pétrole et gaz). Autre info glanée, les premières coulées de béton n'ont eu lieu qu'au mois de Septembre de cette année. Les russes vont devoir inventer des journées de 48h si ils veulent vraiment lancer leur futur installation pour 2020.

Bref, tout ça pour dire que ça sent le roussi pour le Kuz' Il y a des têtes qui vont rouler :x

----------


## Olis

Tugais: 
La Russie ? Qui ça ? Poutine, le ministère de la défense, ... Des liens ? (parce que si c'est officiel c'est forcément sur un site officiel)  :;): 
Le kuz' était en train de sortir de cale sêche pour continuer les réparations, donc elles continuent.
Que la cale sêche rosneft soit à murmansk ou a vladivostock ne change pas grand chose, au pire le kuz' fera un voyage arctique s'il ne peut utiliser la PD-1.
Des liens parce que rien vu sur TASS ? (à part la confirmation des délais par energomash il y a 2 jours).
Les russes coulent du béton même quand il y a plus de 2mm de neige et par des températures négatives, pas comme dans certains pays ou c'est la fin du monde  ::): 
Vu l'importance du chantier (et les pénalités), le kuz' sera fini à temps, mais je me répète encore, rdv en 2021

PS: j'ai trouvé l'article sur lequel tu t'es basé et que tu as traduit (thedrive) partiellement et de manière biaisée (si c'est cet article)

----------


## Tugais

C'est apparu sur mon fil twitter, mais je te trouve gonflé. Après vérification, l'article que tu cites sur The Drive contient tous les liens, dont ceux de TASS et ceux d'Interfax.

Toujours sur The Drive, il y a aussi un lien vers un communiqué de presse de l'opérateur du site indiquant qu'ils ne peuvent effectivement pas récupérer pour le moment le PD-50. Donc ouais, le fait que l'opérateur le dise, que TASS et Interfax relaient l'info on peut dire que c'est officiel ˆˆ

Relax, tu ne joues pas ta vie. Le fait que la Rodina ai bêtement perdu son PA ne changera pas ton quotidien ni le mien. Inutile de monter au front et de mettre en doute un site US qui copie/colle les infos des deux plus grosses agences de presse russe.

----------


## Flappie

Je propose d'arrêter ici la parenthèse "vraie vie" (que j'ai moi-même ouverte, j'en suis bien conscient). Si vous voulez continuer, il y a le topic des technos militaires, où le sujet a déjà été évoqué.

----------


## Olis

Bon à part ça, hotfix prévu:
Tomorrow, Friday, November 9th we plan a hot fix that will include the following for the Hornet:
If player uses in-game re-arm window for AGM-65E, they cannot uncage the seeker.
After player has fired all AIM-9, AIM-9 boresight reticle remains on HUD for all AA weapons.
AIM-9X not working correctly with unlimited weapons options
CLIMB logic for the FPAS page.

Other fixes are also in work like radar elevation and continued unlock stuck in an 8-degree scan under some conditions.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: JDD N°210*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-690091

Les nominés pour le prochain patch  sont: 

Le P-47 





Le BF 109 K4





Le Sopwit Camel





Le Pfalz DIIIa







Sortie prévu dans 2 semaines si tout va bien  :...: 


PS: Le Po-2 est toujours en cours: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=690177

----------


## Flappie

Je commence à faire l'appel pour la soirée DCS de demain soir. Qui, quel appareil ? Persian Gulf ou Caucasus ?

Si vous répondez tôt, j'aurai peut-être le temps de nous pondre une mission.

----------


## partizan

> Je commence à faire l'appel pour la soirée DCS de demain soir. Qui, quel appareil ? Persian Gulf ou Caucasus ?
> 
> Si vous répondez tôt, j'aurai peut-être le temps de nous pondre une mission.


Unsure... (pour les maps, tout me va, et F18, 2000, A10, Viggen, tu connais mon hangar  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Un peu de promo, avec la réapparition d'un mod qui n'était plus compatible 2.5 : le Mirage F1

Ce beau pointu méritait une petite mise en valeur.

----------


## Bacab

> Il faut se rappeler que Thomson faisait aussi à l'époque des cuisinières : "ça chauffe mais ça n'accroche pas"


La véritable citation, d'après mes collègues car je ne suis pas assez vieux pour avoir connu ce développement, c'est : "le RDM c'est comme une poile Tefal, ça chauffe et ça n'accroche pas !"

----------


## ze_droopy

Le radar Tefal c'est une blague de techos radar qui a déjà un certain âge. Je l'ai déjà entendu pour le DRBC-32, l'anémone... Le top de la technologie quoi  ::P: 

Present demain soir... Sauf si je suis anéanti comme ce soir...  ::unsure::

----------


## Flappie

> Un peu de promo, avec la réapparition d'un mod qui n'était plus compatible 2.5 : le Mirage F1
> 
> Ce beau pointu méritait une petite mise en valeur.


Très joli film, et le mod a l'air costaud.

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff présent sur A10 c de préférence ou Hornet  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Flappie

N'ayant pas eu un retour massif, je n'ai pas préparé de mission. On fera en fonction des présents.

----------


## jeanba

J'ai un voucher de 25% de réduction sur les produits BoS, BoM, BoK et autres (sauf les précommandes) ici:
_25% Off Feedback Reward    VXP2204N    Nov. 21, 2018, 7:59 a.m.    valid_

----------


## ze_droopy

::|:  Désolé je suis cramé, ce soir c'est  ::zzz:: .

----------


## Flappie

Repose-toi bien.

Je vais préparer une toute petite mission pour ce soir, vu qu'on ne sera sûrement pas plus de 4. Ce sera sur Persian Gulf, en version "stable".

----------


## Flappie

Découverte intéressante : on peut maintenant zoomer sur les images insérées dans le briefing d'une mission.  ::):  (molette de la souris pour zoomer, clic droit pour se déplacer)

----------


## Tugais

> Découverte intéressante : on peut maintenant zoomer sur les images insérées dans le briefing d'une mission.  (molette de la souris pour zoomer, clic droit pour se déplacer)


En fait c'est le cas depuis plusieurs mois, depuis cet été au moins  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

En tout cas, c'est génial.

----------


## Flappie

Soirée DCS en tête à tête avec papagueff sur Opération Krypton, en Iran. Une mission bien faite, puisque la chasse se déclenche uniquement en présence de Hornets.

On a tout déchiré ! Bon, il faut dire que les SAM n'étaient pas bien méchants. Je l'éditerai à l'occasion pour que ce soit plus "sport".

----------


## papagueff

> Soirée DCS en tête à tête avec papagueff sur Opération Krypton, en Iran. Une mission bien faite, puisque la chasse se déclenche uniquement en présence de Hornets.
> 
> On a tout déchiré ! Bon, il faut dire que les SAM n'étaient pas bien méchants. Je l'éditerai à l'occasion pour que ce soit plus "sport".


Bonne soirée avec Flappie, je me suis régalé, mission accomplie et retour base sans dommages. Des missions comme je les aimes.

----------


## Empnicolas

La map du golf persique va avoir une nouvelle grosse mise à jour (source: facebook d'ED: https://www.facebook.com/eagle.dynam...4cUFss&fref=nf )





(j'ai mis que quelques images, il y en a une quinzaine en tout)

----------


## Flappie

Cool ! Je vois qu'ils ont modélisé le theme park Ferrari, finalement (j'en doutais un peu). Je ne vois pas bien le logo qu'ils y ont collé, mais on dirait bien que c'est... le logo d'ED.  :^_^:

----------


## Chaussette

Oui, c'est bien l'aigle de Eagle Dynamics !

----------


## jeanba

> Cool ! Je vois qu'ils ont modélisé le theme park Ferrari, finalement (j'en doutais un peu). Je ne vois pas bien le logo qu'ils y ont collé, mais on dirait bien que c'est... le logo d'ED.


Si ils avaient mis le logo Ferrari, je crois que ça leur aurait coûté bonbon !

----------


## Flappie

Allez, quand il y a plus de tease, il y en a encore :

----------


## Loloborgo

J'ai préco dès le 1er jour, je suis faible (très)..

----------


## Tugais

Je l'ai acheté alors que je ne volerai probablement jamais en ligne avec avant quelques années … Ils vont en vendre des tonnes, je n'imagine pas une seule personne ayant DCS qui n'aura pas le Tomcat dans sa bibliothèque.

----------


## Loloborgo

C'est également le fond de ma pensée Tugais. C'est un jet si emblématique, on imagine pas passer à côter et ne pas en prendre les commandes sur DCS.. Surtout que sa modélisation est apparemment extrêmement aboutie!
Bref, j'ai hâte !

----------


## Flappie

Je pense que ce module va même drainer un paquets de nouveaux joueurs sur DCS, notamment via Steam. Il y aura sûrement pas mal de déçus, quand, après avoir bavé sur les trailers, ils comprendront que c'est moins facile qu'Ace Combat...  ::XD::

----------


## Tugais

J'ai jeté un oeil au nouveau trailer sur le compte Youtube de Heatblur et je viens de voir que leur _reveal stream_ cumulait 300.000 vues ... C'est la première fois que je vois une vidéo aussi populaire de la part d'un module DCS. C'est assez fou !

----------


## SuperBacalhau

> J'ai jeté un oeil au nouveau trailer sur le compte Youtube de Heatblur et je viens de voir que leur _reveal stream_ cumulait 300.000 vues ... C'est la première fois que je vois une vidéo aussi populaire de la part d'un module DCS. C'est assez fou !


Je n'ai pas retouché DCS depuis deux ans mais il est clair que l'arrivée du F14 me hype pas mal et la qualité des trailers augure de belles choses. J'espère qu'il sera accompagné d'une campagne de qualité étant trop mauvais pour jouer en ligne.

----------


## Tugais

Il y a même deux campagnes prévues avec le module \o/

----------


## SuperBacalhau

> Il y a même deux campagnes prévues avec le module \o/


Et dynamiques ? Non je déconne (ou je rêve plutôt)

----------


## Flappie

Non, tu ne rêves pas, DCS a récemment annoncé bosser "activement" sur un système de campagne dynamique. Ca veut dire qu'on n'en verra pas le bout avant 2019, mais disons, peut-être d'ici un an ?

----------


## SuperBacalhau

> Non, tu ne rêves pas, DCS a récemment annoncé bosser "activement" sur un système de campagne dynamique. Ca veut dire qu'on n'en verra pas le bout avant 2019, mais disons, peut-être d'ici un an ?


Ah top ! Je n'avais pas vu passer cette info.

----------


## partizan

Bien beau ce trailer !
En attendant,  le A4 est sorti !

----------


## papagueff

Du monde demain soir ? la mission de la semaine dernière jouée avec Flappie devrait vous plaire.   :;):

----------


## Flappie

Je serai là.  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Du monde demain soir ? la mission de la semaine dernière jouée avec Flappie devrait vous plaire.


Je ne serai pas la (enfin trop fatigué pour faire du DCS) et normalement je ne sera pas non plus présent la semaine prochaine mais ensuite je devrai être de retour.

----------


## partizan

Désolé je ne serai pas avec vous en vol (en déplacement)

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: Patch 3.007*



Sortie du patch tant attendu avec comme promis, pas mal de nouveauté !

Les 4 avions prévu à savoir le P-47D-28 et Bf 109 K-4 pour Bodenplatte et Sopwith Camel et Pfalz D.IIIa pour Flying Circus.
 2 nouveaux types de missions au mode Carrière pour le Ju-52 / 3mg4e
1 nouveau type de mission pour les chasseurs à savoir la chasse libre
De nombreux correctifs afin de expérience multijoueur plus fluide
changements importants dans les statistiques du jeu qui modifie la logique de prise en compte des mort.
modélisation des dommages des véhicules contrôlés par l'IA beaucoup plus détaillée maintenant
FM prend maintenant en compte la compressibilité de l'air à haute vitesse
Mais aussi de nombreux changements dans les graphiques, l'interface utilisateur, la physique et les systèmes de l'avion voir le changelog suivant: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-694176















Pèse 1.5 Gb

----------


## Flappie

> Sortie du patch tant attendu avec comme promis, pas mal de nouveauté !
> 
> [...]
> 
> FM prend maintenant en compte la compressibilité de l'air à haute vitesse


Merci pour la news.

La compressibilité de l'air, ça change quoi pour l'appareil au cours du vol ?

----------


## Bacab

> Merci pour la news.
> 
> La compressibilité de l'air, ça change quoi pour l'appareil au cours du vol ?


Je suppose qu'à l'approche du Mach cela va rendre les surfaces de contrôles plus difficiles à actionner (vu que plusieurs avions qu'ils comptent ajouter approchent ces vitesses en piqués).

----------


## Flappie

Ah OK, c'est vrai qu'il n'y avait pas encore de servomoteurs...  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Excellente soirée sur une mission PG de Nico, avec papagueff, Kyloutig et le retour surprise de Tux.  ::): 

On se rappellera de ces deux speedboats qui nous auront tenus en haleine pendant 10 minutes au moins :

Premier run :
 

Loupé !

Deuxième run :
 

Encore loupé !

J'ai loupé la photo de la bonne passe, surpris par le passage TTTTBA de Tux, mais le speedboat a eu son compte :

 


Le tireur aura toutefois eu raison du circuit de commande de Tux à titre posthume. Il faut dire qu'il avait ouvert l'oeil, et le bon !




Je n'ai hélas pas de photo de Kyloutig TTBA qui pique la cible de la bombe de papagueff à moins de 5 secondes de l'impact.  ::XD::  Chacal, va.

----------


## Flappie

*Promos DCS* à partir d'aujourd'hui jusqu'au 2 décembre.

Tout est vendu à -50% sauf :
le Hornet (-25%)la map Persain Gulf (-25%)la Gazelle (-15%)et la campagne Argo du Huey (-20%)

----------


## Flappie

*Màj de la beta DCS*

Un petit best of :
Les IA au sol se déplaceront pour que leurs cibles restent dans leur angle de tir (plutôt que d'attendre sagement leur prochain passage). Enfin !  :Vibre: Le radar du Silkworm est intégré au jeu. S'il est détruit, les rampes de lancement du Silkworm sont inopérantes.Amélioration du comportement de l'IA des chasseurs (une sombre histoire de F-pole).Ajout du M60 Patton (avant, il fallait un mod, de mémoire).Ajout de bases et bâtiments sur Persian Gulf.Corrections apportées au radar du Hornet (on verra ce que ça donne...).Màj des RWR du M-2000C et de l'AV-8B.Multiples corrections pour le Viggen.Le KC-130 transporte désormais 50% de fuel en plus (c'est les chassous qui vont être contents).Les soldats blessés courront moins vite.  ::happy2::

----------


## ze_droopy

Vous aviez entendu parler de ce truc:
https://www.black-hog.com/
J'espère que le prix sera raisonnable...

----------


## Sigps220

> *Màj de la beta DCS*
> 
> Un petit best of :
> Ajout de bases et bâtiments sur Persian Gulf.


Il s'agit d'une assez grosse MAJ de la carte avec l'ajout de quelques POI mais surtout plusieurs bases. 





> Vous aviez entendu parler de ce truc:
> https://www.black-hog.com/
> J'espère que le prix sera raisonnable...


Tu as les prix dans les questions réponses, il est question de 190€ hors prix spécial de précommande. Ca fait quand même cher.

----------


## Flappie

> Vous aviez entendu parler de ce truc:
> https://www.black-hog.com/


Je ne connaissais pas. Merci pour l'info.

Quand on voit les résultats du sondage DCS en cours, on comprend mieux pourquoi tous les constructeurs proposent des produits adaptés au Warthog...

----------


## Tugais

> *Màj de la beta DCS*
> 
> Màj des RWR du M-2000C et de l'AV-8B.


Ce n'est malheureusement pas le cas, ils ont oubliés de l'inclure dans la MAJ :x

Je ne connaissais pas du tout Black Hog, j'aime beaucoup le principe et le fait qu'on puisse l'utiliser avec n'importe quel matériel. VKB a présenté exactement la même chose l'année dernière mais le projet n'a pas refait surface depuis, ils doivent déjà terminer leur travail sur leur throttle.

----------


## pollux 18

> Je suppose qu'à l'approche du Mach cela va rendre les surfaces de contrôles plus difficiles à actionner (vu que plusieurs avions qu'ils comptent ajouter approchent ces vitesses en piqués).


C'est exactement ça, par exemple, sortir d'un piqué devient maintenant beaucoup plus difficile passé une certaine vitesse ::w00t::

----------


## Flappie

> C'est exactement ça, par exemple, sortir d'un piqué devient maintenant beaucoup plus difficile passé une certaine vitesse


C'est là que le Force Feedback devient intéressant.  ::trollface:: 

J'aimerais tellement que la solution d'Iris Dynamics devienne une réalité financièrement parlant... 

Car ça fonctionne déjà très bien, mais c'est hors de prix... j'ai lu 1500$ pièce pour moins de 1000 exemplaires, ou $800 s'ils pensent en vendre plus de 10 000... c'est encore trop cher !

----------


## Sigps220

> Ce n'est malheureusement pas le cas, ils ont oubliés de l'inclure dans la MAJ :x


Ca n'est d'ailleurs pas la première fois que cela arrive. Autant je peux comprendre que certaines choses soient inclus dans un patch mais qu'on ait oublié d'informer les communicants, autant je ne comprends pas comment on peut "oublier" un bout de patch dans quelque chose qui part vers la clientèle, même sous couvert d'une Open Beta !

----------


## jeanba

> Je suppose qu'à l'approche du Mach cela va rendre les surfaces de contrôles plus difficiles à actionner (vu que plusieurs avions qu'ils comptent ajouter approchent ces vitesses en piqués).


On pense que pas mal de pilotes se sont plantés à cause de la compressibilité à la fin de la guerre, notamment en P38.
ça pourra être marrant d'essayer, même si je crois que la version L du jeu était équipée d'un dispositif de volets qui permettait en théorie d'atténuer le phénomène.

----------


## Flappie

Bonne nouvelle pour les fans déçus du Mirage 2000-C de DCS : le community manager a mis au point un bug tracker. Il n'est toutefois pas interactif, mais DECOY le mettra à jour en fonction des posts créés dans la section Bugs de l'appareil RAZBAM concerné.

----------


## Tugais

Techniquement il a déjà de quoi faire si il reprend le sujet qui liste les principaux bugs touchant actuellement l'appareil. Mais j'imagine qu'ils vont attendre que les joueurs renvoient des données avant de les inscrire sur le bug tracker ; dans l'absolu c'est une bonne initiative de leur part \o/

----------


## war-p

> Bonne nouvelle pour les fans déçus du Mirage 2000-C de DCS : le community manager a mis au point un bug tracker. Il n'est toutefois pas interactif, mais DECOY le mettra à jour en fonction des posts créés dans la section Bugs de l'appareil RAZBAM concerné.


Alleluja! Bon ça fait 3 ans qu'ils auraient dû le faire, mais bon tout arrive.

----------


## Empnicolas

La mise à jour est assez grosse sur l'open beta (7Go) et arrivé des IRMV sur le F-18:

----------


## Jokletox

Merci pour ces tutos minute !

----------


## war-p

Dites, il y en a qui on joué avec le A4 ici?

----------


## Flappie

Non, pas encore, mais je connais au moins deux intéressés : partizan et moi-même. On pourrait se programmer une soirée spéciale A-4E. Au menu : découverte du cockpit, décollage, et crashs en série sur la poupe du Stennis.  ::P:

----------


## war-p

> Non, pas encore, mais je connais au moins deux intéressés : partizan et moi-même. On pourrait se programmer une soirée spéciale A-4E. Au menu : découverte du cockpit, décollage, et crashs en série sur la poupe du Stennis.


Ça permet déjà de faire un peu de sead côté bleu, c'est chouette. Par contre va falloir bosser les tables de largage et le radar AG.

----------


## Flappie

Je suis curieux de voir à quoi ressemble son radar sol, maintenant que je maîtrise à peu près celui du Viggen, historiquement plus "récent".

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battles! Solde d'Automne 2018: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-696046




Chers Pilotes,



Aujourd'hui, nous lançons notre vente de vacances sur Steam et nos sites Web IL-2 et ROF! La vente se déroulera du lundi 21 novembre (10h00 HNP) au 27 novembre (10h00 HNP).



Les réductions sont les suivantes:



66% de rabais sur Battle of Stalingrad  ( Steam ,  site web ). Veuillez noter que le fait d'avoir au moins le jeu de base (Stalingrad) sur Steam signifie que vous pouvez le lancer à partir du client Steam sans entrer de nom d'utilisateur ni de mot de passe. Vous pouvez également accéder au contenu de votre IL-2 acheté ailleurs si vous associez les comptes.

66% de réduction  Battle of Moscow  ( Steam ,  site web )

25% de rabais sur la  bataille de Kouban  - pour la première fois! ( Steam ,  site web )

30% de réduction  Bf 109 G-6 ,  Hs 129 B-2 ,  La-5FN (série 2) ,  avions collecteurs Spitfire Mk.VB ( Bf 109 G-6 sur Steam ,  Hs 129 B-2 sur Steam ,  La-5FN ( Série 2) sur Steam ,  Spitfire Mk.VB sur Steam ,  site web )

40% de réduction  Ju 52 / 3m  et  yak-1b  Avions de collection ( Ju 52 / 3m sur Steam ,  yak-1b sur Steam ,  site )

50% de réduction  Fw-190 A-3 , série  La-5 8 ,  avions collecteurs P-40E-1  et  MC202 ( Fw-190 A-3 sur Steam ,  La-5 sur Steam ,  P-40E-1 sur Steam ,  MC202 sur Steam ,  site web )

50% de réduction sur   les campagnes historiques des 10 jours d'automne  et de  Steppe flamboyante ( site Web , seul  Blazing Steppe  est disponible sur Steam)

66% de réduction sur tout  le  contenu de Rise of Flight ( Steam ,  site web )



Comme d'habitude, si vous achetez un avion que vous avez déjà, vous pouvez l'envoyer en cadeau à un ami ou à un membre de votre escadron.



L'équipe Sturmovik

----------


## war-p

> Je suis curieux de voir à quoi ressemble son radar sol, maintenant que je maîtrise à peu près celui du Viggen, historiquement plus "récent".


Il est surtout utile pour la nav et le range j'ai l'impression, on peut pas "accrocher" de cible avec. J'ai tenté vite fait d'utiliser le shrike, mais je suis arrivé à rien. Le bombardement se fait aussi à l'ancienne.

----------


## partizan

J'ai en effet testé rapido le A4 dimanche dernier et je suis bluffé par ce qu'ils ont réussi à sortir gratos !
Le radar est utile pour la nav en effet. Flappie, de mémoire, heatblur avait demandé aux moddeurs comment ils avaient fait leur radar a/g (il serait donc antérieur à celui du viggen).
Va t'entrainer en A4 Goose  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

> de mémoire, heatblur avait demandé aux moddeurs comment ils avaient fait leur radar a/g (il serait donc antérieur à celui du viggen).


Ouate ? Ouate ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah, depuis le temps que j'en parle, voici à quoi ressemble le palmier de Dubaï dans le scope du radar air-sol du Viggen :



La grand classe.  :B): 

(vous noterez au passage que les navires statiques inclus dans la map Persian Gulf n'existent pas pour le radar)

----------


## Flappie

Live sur le F-14 en cours : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awqmQT1jaSs

----------


## Flappie

Heatblur a intégré un effet de turbulence à son F-14. C'était donc ça qui rendait leurs vues du cockpit si realistes. Pour le moment, cet effet n'est pas disponible sur les autres appareils de DCS.

----------


## Tugais

> C'était donc ça qui rendait leurs vues du cockpit si realistes.


Je ne comprends pas cette réflexion, tu peux développer s'il-te-plaît ?

----------


## Flappie

J'évoque l'effet visuel qui consiste à faire bouger le "mobilier" du cockpit (siège et pilote compris) pour montrer l'effet des turbulences.

Heatblur affirme avoir codé les turbulences générées par les appareils dans son sillage :




> *Will all planes generate turbulance or just 130?*
> "All planes will generate turbulence for the F-14. Turbulence is based on engines, wingtips and aircraft size."

----------


## Flappie

Bon, ça c'est fait : VEAO ne développera plus d'appareil pour DCS.




> Dear VEAO Customers,
> 
> We regret to inform you that we are ceasing development of all DCS modules effective immediately. This was a very difficult decision to make - our aim was always to provide high quality content and support for the DCS platform, however due to reasons beyond our control, continuing to partner with Eagle Dynamics is no longer a viable option for us.
> 
> We want to thank all of you who supported us and our products and we apologise for any disappointment this announcement may have caused. We are so lucky to have been a part of this amazing community for the past thirteen plus years, and are very sorry that our time as a business has come to an end.
> 
> Thank you once again,
> 
> Chris, Pete + VEAO team

----------


## Rodwin

Hello !
Pour un noob dans DCS qui voudrait faire une ou deux campagnes à bord d'un chasseur de la deuxième guerre, ou un peu plus récent, vous conseilleriez quelles extensions ?

----------


## Tugais

Je n'avais pas fait attention aux mouvements de caméras/mobiliers dans le 'pit du Tomcat, j'imagine que j'étais trop distrait pour le remarquer.

Pour VEAO ce n'est pas vraiment une surprise, si ? La situation bien que malheureuse est néanmoins intéressante, nous allons pouvoir observer comment Eagle Dynamics gère la disparition d'un développeur tierce partie et la continuité de ses modules dans les futures évolution de leur moteur.

@Rodwin : Si tu es attiré par la seconde guerre mondiale, est-ce que tu as envisagé de te tourner vers la série de jeux "IL-2 Battle of Moscow/Stalingrad/Kuban" ? La simulation est excellente, des campagnes dynamiques sont disponibles par le biais d'un mode carrière et le tout est complété par des campagnes historiques qui sont vendues à l'unité au prix de 10 euros - hors promotions, 5 euros actuellement.

Avec les soldes d'automne, la bataille pour Moscou et Stalingrad sont vendues à moins de 20 euros chaque dans leur version standard et à 25 euros dans leur version premium (deux appareils supplémentaires). Le rapport qualité/prix va très très nettement dans le sens de la série IL-2 ; pour 20 euros tu as 8/10 appareils, des campagnes dynamiques, du multijoueur qui te permet de voler sur n'importe quel théâtre d'opérations même si tu n'as pas le jeu dans lequel se trouve ledit théâtre, etc. ... Le seul point concédé par la série IL-2 est l'absence de gestion du cockpit à la souris - sincèrement je trouve qu'on s'en passe très bien dans les warbirds, surtout que tu peux associer toutes les fonctions essentielles (gestion du moteur par exemple) sur ton HOTAS par exemple.

Pour le même prix, tu as un unique appareil sur DCS (si il est en solde, sinon tu t'approches des 60 euros) sans théâtre d'opération adapté, sans campagne (dynamique ou non), sans adversaire adapté à l'appareil que tu as acheté. A mes yeux, en l'état le seul intérêt d'acheter un warbird sur DCS est de gérer le cockpit à la souris.

----------


## SergeyevK

@Rodwin : pareil que Tugais.  :;): 

Edit : si en plus tu es un utilisateur de VR, IL-2 est bien mieux optimisé que DCS.

----------


## Flappie

> Hello !
> Pour un noob dans DCS qui voudrait faire une ou deux campagnes à bord d'un chasseur de la deuxième guerre, ou un peu plus récent, vous conseilleriez quelles extensions ?


Salut, si c'est vraiment DCS qui t'intéresse, et que tu es prêt à payer cher pour piloter un seul appareil, je te conseille de profiter des promos actuelles :

Pour la map : map Normandy 1944 + WWII assets pack : 30 $

Pour l'appareil, au choix :
- Spit IX : 25$
- campagne "The Big Show" : 5$
- campagne "Operation Epsom" : 5$
Total : *57 euros* map incluse

- P-51D : 20$
- campagne "Charnwood" : 5$
- campagne "High Stakes" : 5$ (l'histoire est contemporaine et se passe dans le Caucase, donc oublie celle-ci si tu veux de l'historique)
Total : *52 euros* map incluse

Là, comme ça, je te conseillerais plutôt le *Spit*, puisqu'il a "déjà" deux campagnes payantes historiques (alors qu'il est plus récent).
A ma connaissance, il n'existe pas à ce jour de campagne pour les Bf-109 et Fw-190 sur DCS.


Ensuite, si tu veux du plus récent, je te conseille d'éviter l'achat de la map Nevada, maintenant que la map Persian Gulf est sortie. En effet, les campagnes se déroulant dans le Nevada sont uniquement des exercices Red Flag, bien réalisés certes, mais qui restent des exercices. Par ailleurs, si tu débutes à DCS, je te conseille de t'intéresser aux campagnes se déroulant dans le Caucase, puisque la map est incluse gratuitement dans le jeu.

Voici les campagnes payantes se déroulant dans le Caucase :
- L-39 : "Kursant"
- F-15C : "The Georgian War"
- Mi-8 : "Oilfield", "The Border"
- UH-1H : "Argo"
- A-10C : "The Enemy Within" , "Stone Shield", "Piercing Fury" (et deux autres qui concernent l'entraînement, "Advanced Aircraft Training Qualification" et "Basic Flight Training")
- MiG-15 / F-86F : "The Museum Relic" (contemporaine)
- Ka-50 : "Republic"
- Su-27 : "The Ultimate Argument"


Quand tu dis "plus moderne", tu penses à quelle ère ? Question campagnes, l'A-10C semble le mieux doté pour le moment, mais il est très récent (mis en service en 2005).

----------


## Rodwin

Merci pour vos réponses, pointues comme toujours ici, mais plus nocturnes que d'habitude ;-) !
J'ai déjà pris un IL-2, mais je voulais comparer à DCS justement.
Et effectivement, je suis amateur de VR...

Par "plus récent" je voulais surtout dire "pas plus ancien". Je n'ai rien contre les barons rouges en triplan, mais ce n'est pas ce que je cherche là tout de suite.

@Flappie : je vais me laisser tenter par ton pack "Spit" je pense. Merci beaucoup !

Dans DCS, il n'y a pas de campagnes personnalisées ?

----------


## Flappie

> Dans DCS, il n'y a pas de campagnes personnalisées ?


Tu veux dire des campagnes écrites par la communauté (et donc gratuites) ?

Il en existe certainement, mais si c'est le cas, elles manquent de visibilité. Tu as plusieurs outils à ta disposition pour en trouver : le site LockOnFiles qui date de l'avant DCS et n'a été que peu mis à jour (j'ai toujours rêvé de lui créer un remplaçant digne de ce nom...), le site d'ED et, surtout, le forum d'ED.

Tiens-nous au jus. J'aimerais bien avoir un retour, tant sur les campagnes gratuites que sur les campagnes payantes.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pour ceux qui voudraient encore profiter du Cyber Friday et Black Monday (un truc dans ce genre), il y a des promos jusqu'à ce soir sur le site de Thrustmaster directement.

http://shop.thrustmaster.com/fr_fr/
Code BLACKFRIDAY2018

Ca permet d'avoir -20% sur tous leurs produits (Je viens de m'offre le T. Flight Rudder (77 € au lieu de 99 €, et frais de ports offerts).

Ca fait le pack Warthog à 362 € au lieu de 470.

----------


## Rodwin

J'ai fais les courses !
Par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé la campagne "The Big Show" sur Steam ?

----------


## Flappie

Elle est parue il y a un mois sur le site d'ED. Il arrive que les modules et DLC arrivent plus tard sur Steam. J'ai tout de même posé la question au créateur de la campagne. Je te tiens au jus.

----------


## Flappie

L'auteur de la campagne The Big Show m'indique qu'elle sera probablement bientôt sur Steam. Mais il est comme nous : il n'a pas de certitude ; tout dépend d'ED. 

Au passage, j'ai remarqué que le voice acting de cette campagne était partiellement joué par des français avec des accents anglais approximatifs, ceci afin d'interpréter les pilotes français de la RAF. Je trouve ça cool.  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

Je viens de parcourir rapidement le wiki des boulets, sympathique !
Et encore plus sympas les guides de Chuck qu'on trouve en lien ! Hyper complets !

----------


## Flappie

Merci ! Si tu souhaites contribuer au wiki, dis-le nous pour qu'on t'ouvre un compte.

Oui, Chuck est devenu une institution. Certains joueurs attendent ses guides pour acheter les modules concernés. Pas de chance pour eux, son boulot lui interdit de créer un guide pour le prochain F-14 Tomcat (il est canadien mais bosse notamment pour l'armée US, qui maintient un sévère embargo contre l'Iran, seule nation au monde qui fait encore voler des F-14).

----------


## pollux 18

> L'auteur de la campagne The Big Show m'indique qu'elle sera probablement bientôt sur Steam. Mais il est comme nous : il n'a pas de certitude ; tout dépend d'ED. 
> 
> Au passage, j'ai remarqué que le voice acting de cette campagne était partiellement joué par des français avec des accents anglais approximatifs, ceci afin d'interpréter les pilotes français de la RAF. Je trouve ça cool. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsKuIz7Uhxo


Le créateur de cette campagne est intervenu sur C6 (http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...02907#p1685025)

On sent que le gus a bossé pour rendre cette campagne la plus immersive possible, malheureusement le planeset actuel de DCS WWII ne permet pas d'avoir d'opposition historiquement correct pour le moment, bien dommage...

----------


## Flappie

Rah les moches, comment il s'en est pris plein la gueule sur C6 ! Même après avoir expliqué la situation, il s'en mange encore, et par des gens qui n'ont pas testé la campagne, et qui avouent pour certains ne jamais voler en solo...

Beaucoup n'assument pas avoir placé une fois de trop leur confiance en Luthier, qui a foiré son projet DCS WWII en beauté. Peut-être auraient-ils préféré ne rien obtenir en échange de leurs sous ? Je suis d'accord pour dire que le projet DCS WWII, repris par ED, manque encore de pas mal de choses, mais il ne faut pas oublier que le bébé a failli être jeté avec l'eau sale du bain.

----------


## h0verfly

Dites les coins, ma venue en multi avec vous c'est un peu l'arlésienne de ma vie vidéoludique, mais avec les soldes j'ai un regain d'intérêt.

Je n'ai que la map de base à l'heure actuelle, et je me dis que pour le multi il serait peut-être utile d'en prendre une autre : vous volez surtout sur laquelle?

----------


## partizan

> Dites les coins, ma venue en multi avec vous c'est un peu l'arlésienne de ma vie vidéoludique, mais avec les soldes j'ai un regain d'intérêt.
> 
> Je n'ai que la map de base à l'heure actuelle, et je me dis que pour le multi il serait peut-être utile d'en prendre une autre : vous volez surtout sur laquelle?


Persian Gulf sans hésiter

----------


## Tugais

Oh ? J'aurais dit la carte de base dans le Caucase si j'en crois les messages du fil de discussion. Par contre, si il y a effectivement une carte payante à acquérir en plus du Caucase c'est bien celle du détroit d'Ormuz !

----------


## partizan

Oh ? Tugais tu n'as pas bien lu la question  ::ninja:: 

 ::XD:: 

Edit : quoique si tu l'as bien lu, mais ma réponse est valable aussi.
Dès que qq qui vient voler n'a pas Ormuz, on vole Caucase, sinon par défaut c'est devenu Ormuz

----------


## Tugais

:Baffe:

----------


## pollux 18

> Je suis d'accord pour dire que le projet DCS WWII, repris par ED, manque encore de pas mal de choses, mais il ne faut pas oublier que le bébé a failli être jeté avec l'eau sale du bain.


Le soucis, c'est qu'après avoir sauvé et sortie le projet WWII, ED l'a mis complètement de coté depuis... aux détriments de ces autres projets initiaux (ce qui peut, en partie ce comprendre). Mais ça passe mal aux yeux des clients surtout pour la carte qui n'a subit aucune mise à jours depuis la sortie.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Yop ça vole ce soir ?

----------


## war-p

> Le soucis, c'est qu'après avoir sauvé et sortie le projet WWII, ED l'a mis complètement de coté depuis... aux détriments de ces autres projets initiaux (ce qui peut, en partie ce comprendre). Mais ça passe mal aux yeux des clients surtout pour la carte qui n'a subit aucune mise à jours depuis la sortie.


En même temps, c'est surtout que le projet était backé à la base, que ED a du reprendre le projet en catastrophe. Maintenant, ils ont étés cool, parce qu'ils ont sorti du contenu et il me semble qu'ils continuent à livrer des mises à jour notamment pour les assets wwII.

----------


## papagueff

> Yop ça vole ce soir ?


Bien sur, en tout cas j'y serai.   ::happy2::

----------


## Flappie

> Persian Gulf sans hésiter


Je confirme : quand tous les participants d'un soir l'ont, on vole surtout sur Persian Gulf.  ::wub:: 




> Le soucis, c'est qu'après avoir sauvé et sortie le projet WWII, ED l'a mis complètement de coté depuis... aux détriments de ces autres projets initiaux (ce qui peut, en partie ce comprendre). Mais ça passe mal aux yeux des clients surtout pour la carte qui n'a subit aucune mise à jours depuis la sortie.


C'est un dev tiers qui gère la carte (Ugra Media), et je crois qu'elle a reçu une première maj plus tôt cette année.

Édit : dernières infos sur Ugra Media, ils bossent sur le théâtre syrien : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.com/en/news/2018-04-20_DCS2.5.1Update/

Pas sûr qu'ED mette la WWII de côté puisqu'ils ont annoncé que le retour sur investissement était meilleur avec les appareils à hélices (moins de systèmes à coder et à tester, et ventes non négligeables).

Dans les faits, c'est vrai qu'on n'a plus bcp de nouvelles du P-47... Et il leur restera ensuite le Me-262 à réaliser.




> Yop ça vole ce soir ?


Oui !

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Édit : dernières infos sur Ugra Media, ils bossent sur le théâtre syrien : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...CS2.5.1Update/


ça c'est cool!

----------


## Kiloutyg

Désolé pour hier les gars, me suis étalé après diner, je l'ai pas vu venir, morphée m'a mis au tapis!

----------


## Flappie

Pas de problème, on a assuré à deux en Kamov. On s'est refait une des missions de ma campagne Ouzturkistan.  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Désolé pour hier les gars, me suis étalé après diner, je l'ai pas vu venir, morphée m'a mis au tapis!


Il est balaise hein? En ce moment il m'éclate tous les soirs, alors que je lui ai rien demandé...  ::zzz::

----------


## war-p

::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

Mouahaha, excellent !! Bon, évidemment, c'est pas super réaliste,et notamment le fait que l'appareil ne reçoive pas de dommages malgré l'explosion toute proche des missiles qui se rencontrent...

----------


## pollux 18

> C'est un dev tiers qui gère la carte (Ugra Media), et je crois qu'elle a reçu une première maj plus tôt cette année.
> 
> Édit : dernières infos sur Ugra Media, ils bossent sur le théâtre syrien : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...CS2.5.1Update/


C'est là le soucis avec ED et de ces développeurs tiers, ils n'ont pas encore fini un projet qu'ils partent sur autre chose...  ::|:  





> Pas sûr qu'ED mette la WWII de côté puisqu'ils ont annoncé que le retour sur investissement était meilleur avec les appareils à hélices (moins de systèmes à coder et à tester, et ventes non négligeables).
> 
> Dans les faits, c'est vrai qu'on n'a plus bcp de nouvelles du P-47... Et il leur restera ensuite le Me-262 à réaliser.
> 
> Oui !


Sur les appareils surement, mais sur le carte j'en suis moins sur. ( Plus de temps de développement pour un achat pas forcement obligatoire des joueurs). 
Et toujours ce planeset non historique (Me 262) pour la carte Normandie...  ::huh::

----------


## Sigps220

> C'est là le soucis avec ED et de ces développeurs tiers, ils n'ont pas encore fini un projet qu'ils partent sur autre chose...  
> 
> Sur les appareils surement, mais sur le carte j'en suis moins sur. ( Plus de temps de développement pour un achat pas forcement obligatoire des joueurs). 
> Et toujours ce planeset non historique (Me 262) pour la carte Normandie...


Le fait d'avoir plusieurs projets en cours à des niveaux de développement différents n'est pas forcément étonnant. Pour réaliser le produit, tu as besoins de différentes compétences. Pour une carte tu as des gens qui vont dessiner la carte, la texturer, dessiner les objets 3D, coder les aérodromes, les routes etc...

Chaque personnes va intervenir à une phase différentes, tu as bien sûr des goulot d'étranglement, mais si ta carte est dessinée et que tu as encore à intégrer les modèles 3D et les coder tu peux commencer le dessin d'une nouvelle carte. Le but pour un studio c'est d'avoir des projets en cours à des étapes différentes du développement pour permettre à tous le monde de bosser. Sinon tu as des personnes qui se "tounent les pouces" en attendant que leurs collègues aient finis leurs étapes.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

C'est même préférable pour la survie de toute entreprise d'avoir plusieurs projets en cours.

----------


## Flappie

> C'est là le soucis avec ED et de ces développeurs tiers, ils n'ont pas encore fini un projet qu'ils partent sur autre chose...  
> 
> Sur les appareils surement, mais sur le carte j'en suis moins sur. ( Plus de temps de développement pour un achat pas forcement obligatoire des joueurs). 
> Et toujours ce planeset non historique (Me 262) pour la carte Normandie...


J'ai fait un tableau sur Wikipédia qui permet de comparer la date de sortie et l'état d'avancement selon ED. En résumé :

Le MiG-21Bis est en accès anticipé depuis* 4 ans*Le C101 et le Hawk vont bientôt avoir *4 ans* eux aussi (suspense pour le Hawk, ED a dit qu'ils tenteraient de récupérer le code source),Le Viggen a *2 ans*, mais Heatblur a mis les bouchées doubles pour le terminer courant 2019,La map Normandie a "seulement" *1 an et demi*.Le Harrier a *1 an* tout juste.

Si la DDE faisait pareil, on aurait plein de routes refaites, mais sans les lignes blanches.  ::P:  Je te rejoins, c'est frustrant.

Quant au planeset non historique, il nous vient tout droit du projet de Luthier : jusqu'à présent, ED n'a fait que sortir les appareils qui ont été promis aux backers par Luthier. Une fois le Me-262 sorti, ED aura les mains libres dans le choix des futurs appareils WWII. D'ailleurs, Nick Grey a récemment annoncé qu'ils envisageaient le *Mosquito*.

----------


## Tugais

Si je peux ajouter une petite note concernant l'un des appareils listé sur la page Wikipedia.

Le Mirage 2000-C est indiqué comme finalisé mais il ne l'est pas et ne le sera vraisemblablement pas avant la fin de l'année 2019 dans le meilleur des cas. La révision majeure et la correction de la ribambelle de bugs actuels qui devaient avoir lieu pour cette fin d'année suite à leur partenariat avec l'Armée de l'Air et l'EC 2/5 Ile-de-France ne commencera finalement qu'au mois de Mai 2019.

----------


## Flappie

Je suis d'accord pour dire que le Mirage n'est pas 100% terminé, mais il n'y a pas de place pour la subjectivité dans Wikipédia (sorti d'accès anticipé veut-il dire "terminé" ou non ?). Je me suis donc basé sur l'état "officiel" des modules, mentionné sur la page de chaque module dans l'e-shop d'ED.

Pour retirer toute ambiguïté au tableau, je renomme la colonne "Statut" en "Statut officiel". Et je dois trouver un autre adjectif que "finalisé" pour dire "sorti d'accès anticipé".

----------


## Olis

Gros update du viggen et de son radar terrain:
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...9gf42bLEp576vY

----------


## Tugais

Ces mecs sont des tueurs à gages !

----------


## Flappie

Wooohooooo !!



C'est autrement plus détaillé ! Pour ce qui est du réalisme, je n'arrive pas à trouver une vidéo du vrai pour comparer. Mais pour ce qui est de la jouabilité, c'est le jour et la nuit !

----------


## Tugais

Voilà ce qu'ils en disent pour le réalisme :




> On a tangential note and au contraire to some rumours out there: our ground radar is a true, raycasted realistic implementation of the PS-37 radar.


Vu leur travail et les efforts fournis, j'aurais tendance à leur faire confiance.

----------


## partizan

Le Hawk de Veao n'est plus commandable sur le store ED...
ça sent le roussi pour la reprise éventuelle du support par Eagle...

Cross fingers pour que Razbam ne mette pas la clé sous la porte...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Flappie

Je pense qu'ils ne peuvent pas légalement garder le Hawk en magasin, puisque ses profits étaient partagés entre ED et VEAO... qui n'existe plus (la société a été dissoute). S'ils maintenaient le module en magasin, je pense que les ex-VEAO seraient en droit de porter plainte.

Je suppose qu'ils vont maintenant contacter les ex-VEAO pour tenter d'obtenir un accord. Par exemple, un unique virement d'ED à VEAO contre le code source du Hawk et l'abandon de la propriété intellectuelle de son code, de son modèle 3D, de ses animations, de ses sons et de ses textures...


@pollux18 : voici les nouvelles toutes fraîches d'ED sur ses warbirds :




> Earlier this year we showed off a greatly updated cockpit for the DCS: P-51D Mustang that will be released next month. In addition to a beautiful, new cockpit, we’re also updating the external model to include both P-51D-25 and P-51D-30 versions! This includes improvements to both the 3D model and textures.
> 
> Along with the Mustang, we’ve also completing work on a fantastic new cockpit for the Bf 109 K-4 and a Fw 190 D-9 that takes advantage of both deferred shading and physically based rendering.
> In parallel, the P-47D, Fw 190 A-8, and Mosquito are all making great progress in both the external model, cockpit, flight model and systems.

----------


## Sigps220

> Je pense qu'ils ne peuvent pas légalement garder le Hawk en magasin, puisque ses profits étaient partagés entre ED et VEAO... qui n'existe plus (la société a été dissoute). S'ils maintenaient le module en magasin, je pense que les ex-VEAO seraient en droit de porter plainte.
> 
> Je suppose qu'ils vont maintenant contacter les ex-VEAO pour tenter d'obtenir un accord. Par exemple, un unique virement d'ED à VEAO contre le code source du Hawk et l'abandon de la propriété intellectuelle de son code, de son modèle 3D, de ses animations, de ses sons et de ses textures...


Ce genre de situation est normalement prévu à l'avance, la défaillance du fournisseur est typiquement le genre de chose que tu prévois dès l'origine dans le contrat, justement pour éviter d'avoir à résoudre ce problème avec une société en fin de vie. 
Sauf si le contrat a été rédigé avec les pieds, nous devrions avoir des infos rapidement sur le devenir du Hawk. 

Mon opinion strictement personnel (et très boule de cristal), est que même si ED récupère l'ensemble des assets du Hawk, il faudra dédier des ressources pendant de longs mois pour finir le Hawk. Du coup, ça veut dire pour ED : soit retirer des ressources de projets existants, soit embaucher de nouvelles personnes (je ne pense pas qu'ils aient des personnes qui se tournent les pouces). 

La question qui se pose est : 
- Est ce que les nouveaux acheteurs du Hawk permettront de rentabiliser l'investissement réalisé par ED ? 

Autant pour le module WW2 cela pouvait générer une nouvelle dynamique et poser les bases d'un nouveau marché, autant je ne suis pas certain que ce soit le cas sur un trainer. Il y a déjà un trainer finalisé avec le L39 et les fans du Hawk ont déjà dû acquérir le module. Je ne suis pas certain que le marché pour ce type d'appareil soit très large, on est loin d'un F-14 ou autre appareil emblématique qui peuvent se vendre par containers entiers. 

A côté, quels sera l'impact pour ED de l'abandon du Hawk ? Clairement ce n'était pas le module le plus dynamique de DCS et cela fait plusieurs mois que les signaux négatifs s'accumulent.  

Je serai ED, j'abandonnerai le Hawk et à la limite je donnerai aux clients perdant un exemplaire du L39.

----------


## Flappie

Excellente idée... pour ceux qui ne possèdent pas déjà le Hawk ET le L-39.

Peut-être qu'ED souhaite simplement reprendre le Hawk pour ne pas créer de précédent fâcheux, et une mauvaise publicité pour les clients potentiels de modules développés par des tiers.

----------


## Sigps220

> Excellente idée... pour ceux qui ne possèdent pas déjà le Hawk ET le L-39.
> 
> Peut-être qu'ED souhaite simplement reprendre le Hawk pour ne pas créer de précédent fâcheux, et une mauvaise publicité pour les clients potentiels de modules développés par des tiers.


Evidemment ma proposition coince dans ce cas là .... Surtout que ça n'évitera pas d'avoir quelques râleurs sur le forum pour qui c'est le Hawk ou rien car c'est le meilleur avion de l'univers de tout les temps et que le L39 est un étron des pays de l'est indigne de leur intérêt. 

Vu l'état d'avancement de Hawk j'ai quand même l'impression que ça représente un sacrée charge de travail, ou alors ils font a minima juste pour stabiliser le code et les features.

----------


## pollux 18

> @pollux18 : voici les nouvelles toutes fraîches d'ED sur ses warbirds :


C'est quand on parle du loup qu'on en voit la queue... heu en faites pas vraiment !  

Rien sur la carte Normandie...  ::siffle:: 

 :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

> Vu l'état d'avancement de Hawk j'ai quand même l'impression que ça représente un sacrée charge de travail, ou alors ils font a minima juste pour stabiliser le code et les features.


Oui c'est une charge très lourde, d'autant que VEAO avait prévu de tout recoder, tant c'était bancal... j'aimerais pas être à la place du codeur qui reprend le bouzin...
Mais si ED est décidé à reprendre le module en main (ça reste à voir), ça ne devrait pas représenter un si gros boulot comparé à... DCS WWII.  :Sweat: 


@pollux18 : d'après ce qu'ils ont annoncé en avril dernier, tant que la map Syrie ne sera pas sortie, tu ne devrais pas avoir de nouvelles de la map Normandie.

----------


## Pin Up

Bonjour à tous,

Je me fais une petite place, je suis surtout axé sur IL-2 mais je compte partir sur du moderne aussi genre A-10, j'ai reçu mon hotas hier et j'ai commandé mon track ir pour courant de la semaine prochaine, reste plus qu'à mettre la main à la pâte  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Bienvenue Pin Up ! Tu peux t'étaler sur le canap', y'a de la place.  ::): 

En dépit des apparences, ce topic a toujours vocation à parler de TOUS les simus de vol de combat exigeants du marché. N'hésite pas à tirer la couverture vers IL-2, comme ça pollux18 se sentira moins seul.  :^_^:  Pour ce qui est de l'initiation à DCS, je te recommande chaudement de rejoindre nos sessions multijoueurs du mardi soir, 21h. On apprend bien plus vite que tout seul dans son coin. En plus, on ne mord pas : l'ambiance est cool et noob-friendly.

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, en parlant d'IL-2, le Tank Crew à venir sera livré avec une map dédiée dans la zone de Belgorod (front sud de la bataille de Koursk), bien plus petite que les autres cartes d'IL-2 GB (100x100 km) mais dotée d'un terrain 4 fois plus détaillé (comprendre que le relief sera plus détaillé, et donc plus accidenté).

Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais j'y tremperais bien les pieds, dans ce simu de chars.

----------


## Pin Up

Merci à toi Flappie !

Pas de soucis pour le multi je vais bientôt pouvoir retrouver du temps pour jouer, et c'est avec plaisir que je me joindrais à votre bande de joyeux lurons ... je veux dire canards... je vais déjà essayer mon nouveau matos la semaine prochaine car ça me change bien de passer de IL-2 1946 avec un T flight stick X avec chapeau chinois à un hotas warthog, track ir 5 et IL-2 Stalingrad  :^_^: 

Concernant la simu de char tu prêche un converti, étant déjà sur steel fury et steel armor je ne vais pas faire l'impasse sur celui-là, j'attends juste de voir comment ce déroule le développement puis ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Bacab

Vous volez ce soir ? Si oui est-ce qu'il y aurait de la place pour un MiG-21 ?

----------


## Flappie

En général, on vole plutôt le mardi. Es-tu dispo demain soir ?
Y'a toujours moyen de caser un MiG-21 quelque part, pas de souci.

----------


## Bacab

> En général, on vole plutôt le mardi. Es-tu dispo demain soir ?
> Y'a toujours moyen de caser un MiG-21 quelque part, pas de souci.


Oui, j'ai pas pris assez de vacances cette année donc mon chef m'oblige à les liquider maintenant. Du coup je peux voler tous les soirs !  :B):

----------


## Rodwin

Le mardi, vous faites du DCS, c'est ça ?
Pour voler en multi, il faut savoir faire quoi ?

----------


## papagueff

> Le mardi, vous faites du DCS, c'est ça ?
> Pour voler en multi, il faut savoir faire quoi ?


tout d'abord te connecter sur le team speack de la looose team, avoir DCS version stable ou version beta, voir les deux et à jour, ensuite les copains t'expliquerons pour te connecter sur le serveur. T'inquiètes pas, c'est pas douloureux   :^_^: 
Ah ! autre chose, important; faut savoir piloter un minimum un appareil de DCS  :;): 

Je t'ai fais parvenir un message privé.A Mardi

----------


## jeanba

> Tiens, en parlant d'IL-2, le Tank Crew à venir sera livré avec une map dédiée dans la zone de Belgorod (front sud de la bataille de Koursk), bien plus petite que les autres cartes d'IL-2 GB (100x100 km) mais dotée d'un terrain 4 fois plus détaillé (comprendre que le relief sera plus détaillé, et donc plus accidenté).
> 
> Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais j'y tremperais bien les pieds, dans ce simu de chars.


Tu dois pouvoir si tu as boS (Le T34 et le Panzer IIIh sont dispos)
Tu as au moins 2 missions dans le pack de Jade Monkey :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7evgtr63j6...20v14.zip?dl=1

----------


## Rodwin

> tout d'abord te connecter sur le team speack de la looose team, avoir DCS version stable ou version beta, voir les deux et à jour, ensuite les copains t'expliquerons pour te connecter sur le serveur. T'inquiètes pas, c'est pas douloureux  
> Ah ! autre chose, important; faut savoir piloter un minimum un appareil de DCS 
> 
> Je t'ai fais parvenir un message privé.A Mardi


Bien reçu !
J'ai pas encore les bases, alors je vais les travailler un peu et je vous rejoindrai plus tard je pense.

----------


## partizan

> Bien reçu !
> J'ai pas encore les bases, alors je vais les travailler un peu et je vous rejoindrai plus tard je pense.


Rooooh Papagueff, tu fait peur là  ::XD::  
Trop de canards ont peur de se lancer en pensant ne pas avoir le niveau alors que c'est avec l'apprentissage en  compagnie d'humains que l'on avance vite et bien et qui plus est, comme l'a dit Flappie, c'est noobfriendly.

Rodwin, je serai là mardi soir donc si tu as besoin je peux t'aider, j'aime autant voler que coacher (si je suis un minimum à l'aise avec le même appareil que toi).
Tu voles sur quoi ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, Rodwin, _viens comme tu es_™. Ne t'inquiète pas, on est au petits soins avec les nouveaux. Si tu veux voler en Spitfire, on tentera un vol en formation avec nos jets.  ::P:  Sinon tu peux t'essayer au Su-25T.

Comme Bacab souhaite voler en MiG-21, je pense ressortir une de mes anciennes missions dans le Caucase, à l'époque où notre planeset était très diversifié (F5, MiG-21, A-10C, Viggen, Mirage...).

----------


## jeanba

Encore une pub pour le Hornet, DCS en fait un peu trop, je crois:

----------


## papagueff

> Bien reçu !
> J'ai pas encore les bases, alors je vais les travailler un peu et je vous rejoindrai plus tard je pense.


Houpps! Non, non Rodwin, comme le disent les copains j'ai été maladroit dans ma réponse. Le but n'était pas de t'effrayer. Comme chez Mc Do viens comme tu es et excuses moi.

----------


## Rodwin

Laissez moi une semaine pour m'entrainer avec le SU-25T

----------


## papagueff

Bon, va falloir me montrer comment fonctionne la radio. Je pense avoir compris mais malgré les sélections ou entrées de fréquences l'ATC (je parle pas de ma femme) ne répond pas.

----------


## Loloborgo

Sur quel appareil Papagueff ??


Autre sujet, les précommandes pour le périphérique Black Hog ont démarré, je ne sais plus qui en avait déjà parlé ici ?

----------


## partizan

> Laissez moi une semaine pour m'entrainer avec le SU-25T


Si tu as le spit, viens demain  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

Je ne le connais pas assez pour sortir avec en public !

----------


## partizan

> Je ne le connais pas assez pour sortir avec en public !


Ça tombe bien, moi non plus.
il le faisait de l'œil depuis un moment alors on pourrait tester ensemble  :^_^:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Sur quel appareil Papagueff ??
> 
> 
> Autre sujet, les précommandes pour le périphérique Black Hog ont démarré, je ne sais plus qui en avait déjà parlé ici ?


C'était moi mais à y regarder de plus près, ça me semble orienté Star Citizen/Vaisseau, donc bof.

----------


## Flappie

C'est sûr que ça doit mieux vendre que DCS et IL-2 réunis !  ::P: 
Cela dit, tu dois pouvoir bricoler un cache en papier plastifié pour mettre les libellés que tu souhaites.

Bon, après, je ne sais pas ce que tu vas faire avec 4 glissières dans un jet... quoique ça pourrait servir pour le Viggen : réglage du QFE, du backlighting du cockpit...  ::trollface::  Bon, allez, j'arrête de me faire du mal.

----------


## papagueff

> Sur quel appareil Papagueff ??


Le F18c

----------


## Pin Up

J'essayerais de prendre dcs dès que possible pour vous rejoindre  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Tu peux déjà l'installer : c'est gratuit.  :;):

----------


## Loloborgo

> C'était moi mais à y regarder de plus près, ça me semble orienté Star Citizen/Vaisseau, donc bof.


Mais non, il y a un bouton avec marqué dessus _EJECT_, et tout le monde sait qu'il est impossible de s'éjecter dans l'espace!  :^_^: 
Après disons que c'est un compromis Flight & Space Sim, parce que quitte à en vendre, autant ratisser large! 

Et Flappie, tu peux craqué si tu te dépêches, c'est à prix réduit durant un temps limité!

----------


## Flappie

Vu, mais quand j'y pense, je n'utilise aucun des boutons situés derrière le throttle du Warthog. Du coup, ce serait du gâchis de racheter un biniou pour ça...

----------


## war-p

> Le F18c


Il faut utiliser une touche spéciale pour communiquer  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

> Bon, va falloir me montrer comment fonctionne la radio. Je pense avoir compris mais malgré les sélections ou entrées de fréquences l'ATC (je parle pas de ma femme) ne répond pas.


Sur le Hornet (comme sur d'autres appareils) tu as 2 radios, es-tu sûr de sélectionner la bonne radio pour passer ton message ? 
Par défaut la touche * correspond à la radio 1.

----------


## Pin Up

> Tu peux déjà l'installer : c'est gratuit.


Oh ... j'en étais resté à la série DCS "ancienne" j'ai encore ma jaquette + cd pour KA-50 black shark  ::O: 

Je devrais recevoir mon track ir demain, le temps de tout configurer puis de prendre un peu les marques et je viendrais vous voir pour des heures de crash sur le tarmac  ::ninja:: 

Question au passage c'est mieux de l'installer via ton lien ou via steam ?

----------


## Flappie

Ici, on préfère généralement la "standalone", comme on l'appelle. Déjà parce que c'est ce qu'on a connu en premier, et surtout parce que les nouveaux modules arrivent plus tard sur Steam (plusieurs *mois* plus tard).

Moi aussi j'ai encore la jaquette de Lock On.  ::):

----------


## papagueff

> Sur le Hornet (comme sur d'autres appareils) tu as 2 radios, es-tu sûr de sélectionner la bonne radio pour passer ton message ? 
> Par défaut la touche * correspond à la radio 1.


Ben, oui, je crois sur la fréquence AM qui normalement est la fréquence de com avec l'ATC.   ::blink:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il faut utiliser une touche spéciale pour communiquer


Elle est planquée où cette touche ?

----------


## Sigps220

> Ben, oui, je crois sur la fréquence AM qui normalement est la fréquence de com avec l'ATC.


Mon sentiment est que la fréquence est bien réglée mais que tu n'utilises pas forcément la bonne radio. 
Tu as deux appareils radio : Radio 1 et Radio 2, chaque appareil peut être réglé sur une fréquence différente et tu peux communiquer alternativement avec l'une ou l'autre des radios (ex : l'ATC sur Radio 1 et tes ailiers sur Radio 2). 
Du coup, si tu lances un message sur la "mauvaise" radio, tu n'as pas de retour. Pour retrouver les touches, essaie de rechercher Radio 1 et Radio 2 dans les réglages des touches. 

Nota : Les radios du Hornet sont différentes de celles d'autres appareils (comme le Mirage) car les deux sont identiques et ont les mêmes caractéristiques en termes de bande hertzienne utilisable et de fréquences sauvegardables.

----------


## papagueff

Merci Sigps, je verrais ce soir avec les amis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonsoir Flappie, peux tu te connecter sur TS vers 20h45 que l'on règle mon problème de micro. Merci

----------


## Flappie

Je viens de m'y mettre, si ça t'arrange. Si je ne réponds pas quand tu arriveras, crie (en direction de ton micro qui marche pas...  ::P: ).

----------


## Bacab

L'appontage en 2000 sur PA US... tout un art !
Ca va passer...

On y est...

Presque

Et paf, le porte avion !

----------


## Loloborgo

Ouais le mec qui fumait sa clope à l'arrière du hangar t'as bien vu passer lui  ::XD:: 



Une question pour les hommes virils qui pilote des vrais avions ( ::ninja:: ), sur Il-2 suite à une mise à jour, peut-on supprimer le contenu du dossier _Updates_, se trouvant dans _\Games\IL-2_ ? Il approche les 3 gigas chez moi, ça serait toujours ça de gagné sur mon SSD..

----------


## war-p

> Ben, oui, je crois sur la fréquence AM qui normalement est la fréquence de com avec l'ATC.  
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Elle est planquée où cette touche ?


Je sais plus par défaut, je l'ai reconfiguré  ::ninja::  Mais pour communiquer, c'est pas la touche étoile  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bacab

J'ai oublié de préciser mais c'est bien Partizan qui pilotait le 2000 pendant que les autres regardaient.

----------


## jeanba

> Ouais le mec qui fumait sa clope à l'arrière du hangar t'as bien vu passer lui 
> 
> 
> 
> Une question pour les hommes virils qui pilote des vrais avions (), sur Il-2 suite à une mise à jour, peut-on supprimer le contenu du dossier _Updates_, se trouvant dans _\Games\IL-2_ ? Il approche les 3 gigas chez moi, ça serait toujours ça de gagné sur mon SSD..


Si tu ne veux pas prendre de risque, crée un lien symbolique vers to HDD et mets "updates" dans ton HDD (ainsi que le répertoire "skins")
C'est ce que je fais de plus en plus

----------


## jeanba

Suite :
J'ai regardé : Le dossier "updates" sert pour installer un patch et éventuellement reprendre le téléchargement d'un patch interrompu
Tu peux, et tu as souvent même intérêt à le vider.
Le mien ne fait que 122 MO

----------


## pollux 18

*Il-2 Great Battles: Patch 3.008*  

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-703542

Ce patch s'apparente plus réellement a un gros hotfix néanmoins il introduit pas mal de correctif et de rajout comme le nouveau pilote anglais de Spitfire et l'apparition ou non du masque à oxygène selon l'altitude. 





Pareil pour les pilotes de FC





Traduction google 

Principales caractéristiques: 
1. Un pilote britannique de la fin de la guerre a été ajouté à Spitfire Mk.IXe; 
2. Nouveaux éléments de contrôle ajoutés à la logique de mission (utile pour les concepteurs de mission): "Modificateur: Ajouter Val" et "Modificateur: Définir Val". Ils peuvent modifier les valeurs d'autres éléments logiques - Compteur et minuterie (lorsqu'il est utilisé avec un objet Minuteur, Set Val peut entrer une valeur négative pour réinitialiser et arrêter un minuteur); 
3. Les propriétaires de manettes de jeu Force Feedback confrontés à des balbutiements peuvent modifier la nouvelle valeur de startup.cfg qui régit la fréquence maximale d'interrogation des effets FFB pour tenter de les éliminer (le paramètre update_freq de la section [KEY = force_feedback] peut être défini sur une valeur de 0,5). Hz à 10 Hz, exemple: update_freq = 10.0);
4. Des optimisations de rendu supplémentaires pour les cartes marines (Kuban, Bodenplatte à l’avenir) ont permis d’améliorer encore les performances sur ces cartes; 
5. Les projecteurs AA peuvent désormais suivre la commande Zone d'attaque, qui peut être utilisée pour limiter leur zone de recherche et / ou les utiliser comme balises visibles (utile pour les concepteurs de mission); 
6. Multijoueur: l'option "autoriser les autres joueurs à gérer les stations" est maintenant enregistrée; 
7. Multijoueur: divers problèmes tels que le «blocage» de statistiques, l'impossibilité de démarrer une mission, la suppression des messages de disparition ont été corrigés pour les serveurs très chargés. 
8. Multijoueur: effets sonores manquants dans les frappes d’AP et restitution de certains autres sons; 
9. Un accident rare pouvant survenir dans des situations de charge élevée, par exemple des engagements air-sol conjoints avec de nombreuses unités, a été corrigé;
10. keep_binary_log = 0 option dans startup.cfg supprime correctement les journaux binaires du dossier du jeu à la sortie; 
11. Carrière: la zone de la mission est correctement définie pour escorter des avions de transport dans le Stowadrad TOW; 
12. Les marqueurs de navigation incorrects ne seront pas affichés dans une mission sans avion du joueur;



Améliorations apportées au modèle de dommages: 
13. Les ailes des P-47D-28, Yak-7b et Spitfire Mk.IXe sont moins fragiles lorsqu'elles sont endommagées;
14. Les barres de commande des ailerons sont correctement endommagées lorsque l'aile du Yak-7b, du P-39L-1 ou du P-47 est endommagée; 
15. Un effet d’explosion HE excessif sur la structure principale d’un aéronef a été réduit. 
16. Le calcul des dommages de la cellule prend en compte un angle de frappe; 
17. Les dommages causés par les impacts directs et les explosions sur la peau et les barres de commande ont été réglés. 
18. Les dommages visuels mineurs apparaissent correctement après un premier coup; 
19. L’endommagement visuel d’une vitre de cockpit apparaît correctement après un premier choc; 
20. Les instruments Ju-52 peuvent être endommagés maintenant;
21. La structure primaire de l'aéronef ne subira pas le double des dommages par erreur en cas de collision avec les composants internes tels que les réservoirs de carburant, le moteur, les radiateurs, etc.); 
22. Solidité de la cellule ajustée pour tous les aéronefs;
23. Armure des composants internes corrigée chaque fois qu'elle était fausse; 
24. Correction des dommages à l'aile du P-47D-28 (la perte de l'aile est précédée d'une fissure de l'aile); 
25. Une arme ne tirera pas si ses munitions ont été perdues avec une aile; 
26. probabilité d'incendie des réservoirs de carburant corrigée pour les aéronefs Flying Circus; 
27. Les effets de la détonation des munitions diffèrent visuellement en fonction de la puissance d’explosion;

 Traduction Google du changelog

Améliorations des aéronefs: 
28. Les pilotes de Bodenplatte mettent et retirent un masque à oxygène en cas de besoin; 
29. Les pilotes de Bodenplatte et de Flying Circus ont retiré leurs lunettes de protection au parking; 
30. Cache de boîte d'allumage animé sur Pe-2 série 35; 
31. Animation de la couverture du panneau de distribution corrigée sur le Fw-190 A3 / A5 / A8; 
32. Animation du siège rabattable du tireur corrigée sur le Ju-88; 
33. Corrections des animations des détecteurs de parcours Bendix; 
34. Position de modèle pilote mort corrigée sur Pfalz D.IIIa; 
35. lampe de poste de pilotage Bf 109 G-2 corrigée; 
36. Correction de la fissure visuelle de l'aile P-47D-28; 
37. Les projectiles visibles à haute vitesse d’aéronef apparaissent correctement; 
38. Bruit de feu MK-108 corrigé sur le Bf 109 K-4;
39. Effet de feu du réservoir de carburant corrigé sur les avions Flying Circus; 
40. Les cartouches éjectées apparaissent correctement en multijoueur; 
41. Le nombre maximum de cartouches éjectées corrigées en temps réel au lieu d'un nombre simulé; 
42. En multijoueur, tous les projectiles visibles apparaissent à partir de museaux d’armes à la place du centre de l’avion; 
43. Convergence des armes visibles corrigée en multijoueur;

44. Le délai entre l'appui sur la gâchette et l'apparition de l'effet FFB de tir a été réduit. 
45. performance de Pfalz D.IIIa corrigée; 
46. ​​Description de Sopwith Camel corrigée;



Améliorations de l'IA: 
47. Les pilotes d'IA exécutent correctement la manœuvre de Chandelle; 
48. Les pilotes de l'IA de la Première Guerre mondiale ne voleront pas en avant; 
49. Les pilotes d'IA échappent encore mieux au sol. 
50. Conditions pour tenter des manœuvres verticales corrigées pour tous les combattants; 
51. Les pilotes d'IA vont sortir d'un aéronef avec des ailes ou du fuselage fissurés au lieu d'essayer de se battre; 
52. Les pilotes de l'IA de la Première Guerre mondiale ouvrent le feu plus tôt. 
53. Les pilotes de l'IA de la Première Guerre mondiale manœuvrent de manière plus agressive;



Changements d'interface graphique: 
54. L'altitude de départ ne sera pas réinitialisée dans QMB; 
55. L'indicateur de canon de torche ne sera pas affiché après le redémarrage d'une mission en vue externe; 
56. Option de fréquence de vol dans Carrière corrigée; 
57. Le message erroné sur l'échelle de temps ne sera pas affiché à la fin de la mission; 
58. La musique d'interface peut être activée lorsque les sons de l'interface sont désactivés; 
59. Les aérodromes sont correctement affichés après le changement de chapitre actuel dans Carrière; 
60. Les modifications précédemment sélectionnées étaient correctement affichées dans QMB.


Pour finir une petite vidéo de présentation de Requiem pour le P-47

----------


## Loloborgo

> Suite :
> J'ai regardé : Le dossier "updates" sert pour installer un patch et éventuellement reprendre le téléchargement d'un patch interrompu
> Tu peux, et tu as souvent même intérêt à le vider.
> Le mien ne fait que 122 MO


Merci!
Du coup je vais l'alléger un poil ça ne peut pas faire de mal!
Bons vols!

----------


## war-p

En ce moment, c'est la saison des updates.

IL-2 CLoDo commence à avoir une nouvelle map  :Bave:

----------


## Flappie

Ça prend forme !  ::):

----------


## Bacab

> Ça prend forme !


Est-ce que tu pourras penser à mettre en ligne les screenshots de mardi dernier s'il te plaît ? :;):

----------


## Flappie

Oui, je fais ça ce soir.  ::):

----------


## Bacab

> Oui, je fais ça ce soir.


Cooool

----------


## Flappie

Voici mes photos, Bacab. J'ai suivi la scène du point de vue de la proie, donc on distingue mal ton MiG-21. Tiens, ça me fait penser que je dois désactiver cet effet de flou, ça gâche la moitié de mes screenshots.

----------


## Bacab

> Voici mes photos, Bacab. J'ai suivi la scène du point de vue de la proie, donc on distingue mal ton MiG-21. Tiens, ça me fait penser que je dois désactiver cet effet de flou, ça gâche la moitié de mes screenshots.
> 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/5R6CF4c/Screen-181204-223111.png
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/h8BtXmD/Screen-181204-224357.png
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/9tCHqpn/Screen-181204-224410.png
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/Sy7wHKJ/Screen-181204-224412.png


No problem !

Avec les traçantes ça fait Noël...

----------


## Flappie

Je sors tout juste d'une session "simpit" Mirage sur Paris. C'était un cadeau de départ que j'ai mis du temps à consommer, pour la bonne raison que je savais que la boîte comptait basculer de BMS à DCS. Les conditions n'étaient pas optimales puisque je volais dans un pit de F-16 avec le module Mirage, mais je me suis bien éclaté avec l'écran géant et l'assise avion de chasse.

Comme j'ai pas mal échangé à propos de DCS, je devrais sans doute être invité à tester le nouveau matos qui va leur arriver d'ici la fin du mois... dont apparemment un cockpit de Mirage.  :Bave:  Ils prévoient également un F/1-18C et un A-10C. Bref, je vous ferai un rapport circonstancié une fois ma deuxième visite effectuée.

Au passage, je remercie Tux qui a eu l'idée du cadeau.  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Tu as fait ça où ?

----------


## Flappie

Tu le sauras quand j'aurais fait ma seconde visite. Je préfère ne pas leur faire de pub pour l'instant, pour éviter que des fans de DCS y aillent tout de suite et soient déçus. Je dois préciser que j'ai vite reconnu le Caucase de la *1.5*.  :^_^:  La 2.5 devrait arriver dans la foulée du nouveau matos.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

::): 

C'était pareil à Nantes chez Skyway Simu. Ils sont encore en 1.5 mais ils doivent passer en 2.5 prochainement.

----------


## Rodwin

Pas dispo pour voler avec vous mardi, snifff

----------


## Bacab

Moi non plus, je retourne bosser...

----------


## papagueff

moi j'y serais.  ::happy2::

----------


## Flappie

Je décline pour ce soir : je me lève très tôt demain.

----------


## Flappie

Le bonne nouvelle du jour du côté de DCS : Aviodev existe toujours et leur C-101 recevra une grosse màj d'ici une semaine (beta) ou deux (stable). Les cockpits des warbirds devraient aussi recevoir beaucoup d'amour.

----------


## Flappie

Heatblur a fait une grosse news sur le F-14 : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=226988

Ils expliquent que l'appareil ne devrait pas sortir avant janvier. Il est prévu au plus tard pour le 20 mars 2019.

----------


## ze_droopy

::cry::

----------


## war-p

Dites j'ai un souci sur le F18, j'arrive pas à me servir des Mavericks IR. Je les sélectionne, je fais uncage, et là je peut pas déplacer le viseur, j'oublie un truc?

----------


## Bacab

> Dites j'ai un souci sur le F18, j'arrive pas à me servir des Mavericks IR. Je les sélectionne, je fais uncage, et là je peut pas déplacer le viseur, j'oublie un truc?


Si c'est comme sur F-16 => Master Arm sur On et SOI sur le Maverick ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Si c'est comme sur F-16 => Master Arm sur On et SOI sur le Maverick ?


Non pas du tout, il n'a rien à voir avec le F-16 mais est plutôt comme le Harrier et le F-16 est plutôt comme le A-10C




> Dites j'ai un souci sur le F18, j'arrive pas à me servir des Mavericks IR. Je les sélectionne, je fais uncage, et là je peut pas déplacer le viseur, j'oublie un truc?


Il faut attendre 2-3min (compteur en haut à gauche) le temps que le maverick soit chaud:

----------


## war-p

Le G n'est pas dispo sur le F18  :tired:  Mais ouais, j'ai pas fait gaffe pour la préchauffe.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Le G n'est pas dispo sur le F18  Mais ouais, j'ai pas fait gaffe pour la préchauffe.


Le tuto date de la sortie des IRMV sur le F-18 où il y avait au début de G et le D, finalement remplacé par le F dans la version suivante.

----------


## war-p

> Le tuto date de la sortie des IRMV sur le F-18 où il y avait au début de G et le D, finalement remplacé par le F dans la version suivante.


Non mais en plus c'est de l'enculage de mouche, techniquement dans DCS G = F, c'est juste que le F est la version NAVY, c'était juste du troll. Par contre pas de préchauffe, mais il faut appuyer sur entrée et ensuite un peut bouger le curseur, c'est assez bizarre.

----------


## Flappie

> Non mais en plus c'est de l'enculage de mouche, techniquement dans DCS G = F, c'est juste que le F est la version NAVY, c'était juste du troll.


Ils ne voulaient peut-être pas vexer leurs SMEs de la Navy : on ne mélange pas les torchons et les serviettes, après tout.  :^_^:

----------


## war-p

> Ils ne voulaient peut-être pas vexer leurs SMEs de la Navy : on ne mélange pas les torchons et les serviettes, après tout.


Je pense que dans la vraie vie, ils sont surtout plus résistant à la corrosion et possède une centrale inertielle capable de fonctionner sur un navire.

----------


## Flappie

> et possède une centrale inertielle capable de fonctionner sur un navire.


Tu crois que ça change quelque chose ? A moins de tirer un MAV depuis le pont...  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

> Tu crois que ça change quelque chose ? A moins de tirer un MAV depuis le pont...


Ça peut servir en Belgique apparemment  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

RAZBAM a filmé la séquence de démarrage de son MiG-19P à venir : https://youtu.be/V_P7LA9kYts?t=566

Par ailleurs, Heatblur a "prêté" son module à plusieurs vidéastes. Voici un duel F-14B vs F/A-18C :

WARNING: comme indiqué par Tugais, cette vidéo montre un mod F-14, qui n'a rien à voir avec le module de Heatblur à venir. Merci à lui pour sa vigilance.

----------


## Trooper Harley

Hello les canards de guerre!

Après vous avoir laisser pendant plusieurs mois... mea culpa...  ::unsure::   ::'(: 

Je ne sais pas si je pourrait vous rejoindre tout les mardi soir (ayant emménager avec l'atc... les choses sont parfois compliquées  ::ninja::  )

Enfin je compte reprendre tranquillement maintenant que j'ai un beau bureau et un peu de temps ! Et preuve de ma bonne fois, j'ai investi dans la map "Persian Gulf"  ::siffle:: 

D'ailleurs si des personnes sont motivées pour une petite session de remise en jambe aujourd'hui, je suis dispo!

----------


## Flappie

Yop ! J'arrive sur le TS. Je te renvoie les coordonnées en MP, au cas où.

EDIT: béh alors, t'es où ?
EDIT2: si tu parlais de ce soir, je suis pris, hélas. Pour l'ATC, le mieux est encore de fixer les règles au plus vite, crois-moi !  :;):

----------


## Trooper Harley

J'arrive sur le TS! Si tu es toujours la...

----------


## papagueff

> Le tuto date de la sortie des IRMV sur le F-18 où il y avait au début de G et le D, finalement remplacé par le F dans la version suivante.


A part que l'écran qui s'affiche maintenant n'est pas le même que celui de ton tuto et moi ça me perturbe. Personnellement une formation avec un copain de vol est beaucoup plus explicite qu'un tuto même si ce dernier aide bien, il y à toujours le grain de sable pour te contrarier.   :Manif:

----------


## papagueff

du monde pour demain soir ? C'est certainement mon dernier jour de l'année,après je pars à Reims me noyer dans les bulles.

----------


## Tugais

> Par ailleurs, Heatblur a "prêté" son module à plusieurs vidéastes. Voici un duel F-14B vs F/A-18C :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoUzE6LYATo


Il me semble que le Tomcat présent dans cette série de vidéos est un mod et non le module Heatblur.

*Edit :* Je viens de jeter un oeil, il s'agit bien d'un mod et non l'appareil de Heatblur.

----------


## Flappie

Ah oui, bien vu ! 
Je me disais aussi que je ne reconnaissais pas le joli cockpit de Heatblur. Ils ont bel et bien annoncé que des vidéos de tiers allaient bientôt paraître concernant leur F-14. J'ignorais qu'un mod F-14 existait, du coup je suis tombé dans le panneau.

----------


## Rodwin

> du monde pour demain soir ?


Je veux bien !
Par contre, j'ai beaucoup de mal, ne serait-ce qu'à atterrir. Alors tirer sur des trucs, c'est même pas la peine.
Mais si je peux prendre des conseils...

----------


## Flappie

Pas de souci, je veux bien t'aider à perfectionner tes atterros demain soir.  ::):

----------


## papagueff

> Pas de souci, je veux bien t'aider à perfectionner tes atterros demain soir.


Bien on sera deux à te soutenir les ailes.   :Gerbe:

----------


## Rodwin

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Jokletox

Je m'incrusterai bien sur j'arrive à négocier avec mon ATC  :tired:

----------


## Flappie

C'est officiel : en plus d'avoir été retiré du magasin, le module DCS Hawk T1 ne sera plus compatible avec les prochaines versions de DCS.

----------


## war-p

> C'est officiel : en plus d'avoir été retiré du magasin, le module DCS Hawk T1 ne sera plus compatible avec les prochaines versions de DCS.


Du coup, ça se passe comment pour ceux qui l'ont acheté ?

----------


## Flappie

S'ils veulent continuer à voler avec, tu veux dire ? Ils devront conserver une instance de DCS en 2.5.3 sur leur PC, ce qui veut dire qu'ils ne pourront plus voler avec leur Hawk T1 en multijoueur, à moins de trouver un serveur dédié à l'appareil...

----------


## Rodwin

21h ce soir ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, sur le "TS de la Loose". Je te l'envoie au cas où tu ne l'aurais pas déjà.

----------


## war-p

> S'ils veulent continuer à voler avec, tu veux dire ? Ils devront conserver une instance de DCS en 2.5.3 sur leur PC, ce qui veut dire qu'ils ne pourront plus voler avec leur Hawk T1 en multijoueur, à moins de trouver un serveur dédié à l'appareil...


Non je pensais plus a une compensation de la part de ED.

----------


## Kiloutyg

de la Loose Team. Honnêtement ça mérite une lettre avec de la poudre blanche dedans cette historie de Hawk. J'ai reçu mon track IR je serais là ce soir!

----------


## ze_droopy

> C'est officiel : en plus d'avoir été retiré du magasin, le module DCS Hawk T1 ne sera plus compatible avec les prochaines versions de DCS.


Heureusement que je ne l'ai pas payé cher... Va y avoir du retour de flamme.  :Popcorn:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Jsuis content d'avoir hésité a l'époque et d'avoir choisi le L-39....

----------


## TuxFr78

je serai là ce soir
Il y a quelque chose de prévu déjà ? une mission en particulier ?

----------


## Trooper Harley

Je vais essayer d'être la ce soir (mais j'aurais sans doute un peu de retard)

----------


## Flappie

Pas de mission déjà prévue non, mais je vais nous dégotter quelque chose. Ce soir, une partie d'entre nous coachera Rodwin en Su-25T. Pour les autres, quel appareil souhaitez-vous avoir ?

----------


## partizan

M2KC please

----------


## Flappie

Un M2KC pour la 7 !

----------


## Rodwin

Merci pour votre accueil les Boulets ! Mention spéciale à Flappie pour la conduite accompagnée, c'était très instructif !

----------


## Flappie

Ça m'a fait très plaisir de coacher un nouveau en Su-25T, ça me manquait.  ::): 

Tu as fais un presque sans faute : SA-11 Buk abattu en SEAD, tirs de Vikhr réussis (dans la cambrousse, mais on s'en fout), et atterrissage... sur le ventre. On est tous passés par là avec la patate volante.

Voici quelques photos de la soirée.

----------


## Flappie

Les *soldes DCS* sont ouvertes jusqu'au 7 janvier !

----------


## TuxFr78

Et voilà mes captures d'hier soir

----------


## jfamiens

Bonsoir,

Un canard volant avec un Saitek X52 Pro pourrait il me communiquer son fichier "profil" svp pour le F/A-18 ? J'ai démarré sur SST mais c'est galère. A votre bon coeur  ::): 

Jfamiens

----------


## Loloborgo

Argh les SOLDES!!!

----------


## Olis

Le F-16, le F-16 !!!!

----------


## Tugais

Petite larmichette de joie. Wags a confirmé sur Youtube qu'il arrive en 2019.

----------


## Flappie

Vous leur faites encore confiance pour les dates ?  ::XD:: 

Wait and see. On devrait avoir un F-14 fonctionnel bien avant que leur F-16 soit capable de larguer autre chose que des AIM-9.

----------


## war-p

> Petite larmichette de joie. Wags a confirmé sur Youtube qu'il arrive en 2019.


Déjà qu'ils finissent le F18 (le F16, excusez moi, mais on en a déjà tous bouffé pendant des années)

----------


## Tugais

Ca ne m'empêche pas de vouloir un Viper, même si je ne vole qu'en 2000.

D'ailleurs en parlant du Mirage 2000, un message important publié pendant la nuit par Zeus.




> Folks, The M-2000C is scheduled for systems overhaul. Based on feedback from the Armée de l'Air the following systems will be updated/upgraded:
> Poste de Commande Armement (PCA): Weapons Control Panel
> Poste de Preparation Armement (PPA): Weapons Configuration Panel
> RDI Radar: functionality and control panel.
> Poste de Commande Navigation (PCN): Navigation Panel
> RWR.
> VTH (HUD)
> VTB (Radar Display)
> HOTAS
> ...


En somme ils repartent d'une feuille blanche et refont toute la logique des principaux systèmes de l'appareil. Il a annoncé les premières modifications pour Janvier 2019. Bonne nouvelle donc pour cet appareil qui laissait à désirer sur certains domaines, je suis joie \o/

----------


## partizan

On dirait que le partenariat avec l'Ada c'est du tout bon. 
La parole de Zeus est rare, mais il ne l'ouvre pas pour ne rien dire au moins...

----------


## war-p

Récemment il y avait des photos de pilotes qui s'entraînaient sur le m2000c de dcs. On peut donc penser que ça s'améliore.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Vous leur faites encore confiance pour les dates ?


Et l'esprit de Noël hein!!! 
Qu'en fais-tu ??? 
Moi j'y crois à fond!!! 


Et bonne nouvelle pour le Mirage 2000, en espérant que chacun y trouve son compte.
Pour les images des pilotes qui s'entraînent dessus on a tous vu les mêmes ? 
Celles sur écran ultra-wide et le nouveau X-56 de Logitech ??

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battles: Patch 3.009

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-709965

L'info principal est la sortie du U-2VS plus connu sous le nom de Po-2, disponible comme avion collectors.











Deux nouvelles campagnes scriptées sont disponibles. 

L’une réalisée par BlackSix se déroule à Stalingrad après «Blazing Steppe» et poursuit l’histoire du pilote allemand qui a débuté dans la campagne «10 Days of Autumn»



L'autre réalisée par Gambit21 dédiée aux escadrons A-20 opérant dans le cieux du Kouban.



Chanloge traduit par Google

1. Nouveau collecteur d'avion U-2VS développé en coopération avec la société "Ugra-Media"; 
2. Nouveau scénario de campagne 'Forteresse sur la Volga' par Alexander = BlackSix = Timoshkov; 
3. Nouvelle campagne de scénarios 'Havoc over the Kuban' de = Gambit21 =; 
4. Nouvelle mission carrière "Bombardement nocturne avec concentration de troupes"; 
5. Nouvelle mission carrière "Bombardement aérien nocturne par un aérodrome ennemi"; 
6. Nouvelle mission carrière "Bombardement nocturne d'un hub ferroviaire"; 
7. Nouvelle mission carrière "Bombardement d’offres de nuit" 
8. Nouvelle mission carrière "Bombardement nocturne de traversée de rivière"; 
9. Notre enthousiaste de la communauté = BlackHellHound1 = a refait toutes les textures extérieures du Bf 109 F-2 (texture principale, relief, spéculaire,
10. Trois nouvelles peaux pour Fokker Dr. I; 
11. Deux nouveaux skins pour SPAD 13.C1; 
12. Le délai lorsqu'un nouveau joueur se connecte à un serveur a été minimisé pour les autres joueurs. 
13. Les impacts de projectiles sur les tireurs de tourelles sont maintenant correctement calculés (ils n'étaient pas comptabilisés correctement auparavant); 
14. Les munitions APHE de 76 mm n'endommagent pas par erreur les composants internes sans pénétrer dans l'armure; 
15. P-47D-28 lésions de la peau a été corrigé (augmenté); 
16. La surface des aérodromes sur la carte Velikiye Luki a été aplatie; 
17. Il est maintenant possible d'approcher le viseur du canon plus près qu'auparavant sur tous les aéronefs; 
18. Dommages visuels à l'hélice corrigés sur le Ju-52 (endommager auparavant l'hélice droite endommagerait visuellement l'hélice gauche);
19. L'incapacité de commencer une nouvelle carrière à partir d'une ancienne (manque d'unités disponibles) a été corrigée; 
20. Après avoir dépensé toutes les munitions d'un même type dans un tank, l'interface ne montrera pas par erreur les munitions complètes. 
21. Le menu d'échappement fonctionne correctement même s'il n'y a pas de véhicule dans la mission. 
22. Mauvaises étiquettes de points de route corrigées dans les campagnes de scénarios; 
23. Correction du rendu du texte des briefings de mission dans les campagnes de scénarios; 
24. Le problème de mise en miroir aléatoire d'un portrait de pilote dans Career a été corrigé. 
25. La création d’une nouvelle carrière à Stalingrad ToW a été corrigée pour certaines unités; 
26. Un problème de réflexions sautillantes dans l’eau provoquées par des miroirs a été résolu; 
27. Le problème de repérage du véhicule pouvant causer une perte de performance lente a été corrigé.
28. Le mouvement de formation de l'IA sur terre et sur l'eau a été amélioré - le leader ne ralentira pas si cela est possible; 
29. Amélioration de la routine de détection des collisions (les chars détaillés ne devraient plus se contracter dans certaines situations); 
30. Le mouvement de formation a été globalement amélioré. 
31. Le bug qui faisait que les pilotes d’intelligence manquaient leurs cibles au sol avait été corrigé; 
32. L'IA vérifie l'altitude dans une spirale descendante. 
33. Les IA équipés de bombes et de roquettes devraient engager correctement les cibles au sol dans le QMB; 
34. Objet modificateur: il est maintenant possible d'affecter des valeurs négatives à un compteur. La valeur actuelle et le seuil de déclenchement peuvent être définis pour une minuterie; 
35. Minuterie: lorsqu'un nouveau signal de déclenchement est reçu, la minuterie est réinitialisée.
36. Modificateur et minuterie: l'index de paramètre 0 contrôle maintenant la valeur actuelle de la minuterie tandis que l'index de paramètre 1 contrôle le seuil de la minuterie; 
37. Modificateur et minuterie: la minuterie peut être réinitialisée et arrêtée avec l'index de paramètre 0 et la valeur -1; 
38. Fw 190 A-8: ajout de gouttes de pluie à la canopée pour la modification de Sturmjager; 
39. Fw 190 A-8: nettoyant pour pare-brise corrigé pour tenir compte de la modification Sturmjager; 
40. Fw 190 A-8: matériaux trop sombres corrigés à certains endroits; 
41. Fw 190 A-8: la taille du boîtier de commande de fusée a été réduite; 
42. Fw 190 A-8: le modèle pilote tient le levier de commande; 
43. Bf 109 G-14: le modèle pilote tient le manche.

On en parle sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=203406

----------


## Rodwin

Persian Gulf à 33€, c'est vraiment une promo ?
On est d'accord qu'il n'y a qu'une map ? Pas d'avion, pas de scénar ?

----------


## Tugais

C'est bien ça.

----------


## Loloborgo

Excellent choix Persian Gulf, très bonne carte!

----------


## Flappie

> pas de scénar ?


Si, certains devs ont créé ou vont créer des missions gratuites pour Persian Gulf dédiées à leurs appareils. En revanche, il n'y a pas de campagne gratuite pour cette carte.

----------


## Rodwin

Merci pour la confirmation !

----------


## Tugais

> Si, certains devs ont créé ou vont créer des missions gratuites pour Persian Gulf dédiées à leurs appareils. En revanche, il n'y a pas de campagne gratuite pour cette carte.


Ce ne sont pas simplement des missions d'entraînement ? Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait déjà des missions proprement dites sur PG. On en a pas sur le Mirage :(

----------


## Flappie

Je pensais surtout à Heatblur, qui a créé une mini-campagne gratuite pour le Viggen sur Caucase (The Mjolnir Response), et qui a prévu deux campagnes gratuites pour son F-14 (une en F-14B pour le Caucase, et une autre en F-14A pour PG, c'est à dire pas pour tout de suite car le F-14A sortira après le F-14B ). Ces campagnes seront jouables en coop (je ne sais pas si ça veut seulement dire "deux dans un avion", ou plus).

Je ne sais pas ce qu'ont prévu les autres.

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battles: Soldes de Noel 2018



https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...2%80%99s-sale/


Christmas/New Year’s Sale – Dec. 20th through Jan. 3rd
The Discounts are as follows:

66% OFF Battle of Stalingrad (Steam, website). Please note that having at least the base game (Stalingrad) on Steam means you can launch it from the Steam client without entering a login and password and you can access your IL-2 content purchased elsewhere if you link the accounts.

66% OFF Battle of Moscow (Steam, website)

25% OFF Battle of Kuban (Steam, website)

30% OFF Bf 109 G-6, Hs 129 B-2, La-5FN (Series 2), Spitfire Mk.VB Collector Planes (Bf 109 G-6 on Steam, Hs 129 B-2 on Steam, La-5FN (Series 2) on Steam, Spitfire Mk.VB on Steam, website)

40% OFF Ju 52/3m and Yak-1b Collector Planes (Ju 52/3m on Steam, Yak-1b on Steam, website)

50% OFF Fw-190 A-3, La-5 series 8, P-40E-1 and MC202 Collector Planes (Fw-190 A-3 on Steam, La-5 on Steam, P-40E-1 on Steam, MC202 on Steam, website)

50% OFF 10 Days of Autumn and Blazing Steppe historical campaigns (website, only Blazing Steppe is available on Steam)

66% OFF Rise of Flight content (Steam, website)



Our just-released products are also available with a discount for a limited time:

U-2VS Collector Aircraft in the Official Webstore 

Fortress on the Volga campaign in the Official Webstore and on Steam. This special launch discount ends on Steam earlier, Dec. 25th.

Havoc over the Kuban campaign in the Official Webstore



As usual, if you purchase a plane you already have you can send it as a Gift to a friend or squadron mate.

----------


## Flappie

Combat Flite vient d'être mis à jour. Viper a changé le système de visualisation des cartes, qui utilise désormais des tuiles. 

Avantages : ça s'affiche plus vite et le software peut gérer des cartes beaucoup plus grandes. Du coup, je lui ai donné une version plus détaillée de ma carte du Caucase. N'hésitez pas à me faire des retours dessus !  ::):  J'ai presque terminé le traçage des routes, hors agglomérations. Je compte finir tout ça fin janvier. Après, j'ajouterai les rivieres, puis les ponts.

----------


## Bacab

Je vous souhaite à tous un très joyeux Noël !

----------


## Flappie

Merci Bacab ! Joyeux Noël à toi aussi !

----------


## Loloborgo

Salut les pilotes, vous passez de bonnes fêtes ??  ::happy2:: 


Release du *Christen Eagle II* sur DCS World :






Pour voir la bête de plus près, c'est par ici : *DCS: Christen Eagle II by Magnitude 3 LLC*.


Qu'en pensez-vous ? 

Vous êtes plutôt  ::lol::  ou bien  ::blink:: , ou bien encore  :Gerbe:  ???

----------


## Flappie

Le CE2 m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre, comme disait Chirac. Je ne le crains pas non plus puisque la communauté DCS est suffisamment intelligente pour éviter le melange des genres combats + acrobaties.

ED a clarifié la situation concernant le Hawk T1 de VEAO : ces derniers n'ont pas voulu lâcher le code source, d'où l'impossibilité pour ED de maintenir le produit.

La bonne nouvelle provoquée par cet accident industriel, c'est que la communication du code source en cas de départ d'un dev tiers est désormais une obligation contractuelle.

----------


## Loloborgo

Je partage aussi ton avis Flappie, même si la Guerre, ça n'est pas bien  ::P: 





> ED a clarifié la situation concernant le Hawk T1 de VEAO : ces derniers n'ont pas voulu lâcher le code source, d'où l'impossibilité pour ED de maintenir le produit.


Ah les enculés, putain c'est pas possible d'être aussi idiot ma parole  :ouaiouai: .
Perso j'ai acheté le Hawk à l'époque des grosses soldes une fois l'an sur le site de DCS, j'ai dû le payer 10 pauvres dollars à l'époque, mais ça n'empêche que l'on se sent bête quand même..

Merci pour l'info en tout cas.. Peut-être que le futur apportera du changement dans cette décision, ou bien un cerveau aux gars de VEAO..  ::siffle::

----------


## partizan

Bonne année les coins coins !
Ça vole ce soir ou c’est encore trop chargé ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

Bonne année ! Je suis dispo pour ce soir.  ::):

----------


## Trooper Harley

Bonne année! Je serais aussi dispo ce soir !

----------


## Flappie

Quelques photos de partizan :

----------


## pollux 18

Bonne année à tous les canards !

Le dernier JDD de l'année 2018 pour la série IL-2 Great Battle est paru le 28 décembre: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-713978

Après un bref rappel de l'évolution de cette sim avec pas moins de 500 améliorations répertoriées en 2018, les dév prévoient de poursuivre le développement des 3 opus suivant: Bataille de Bodenplatte, Tank Crew - Clash à Prokhorovka et Flying Circus Volume 1. Pour rappel ses 3 opus sont tous prévu pour une sortie officielle en 2019.


Bataille de Bodenplatte: le cockpit du Fw 190 D-9 avec le viseur EZ 42 qui sera en option (https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=714019) par défaut le Revi﻿ 16﻿B﻿.





Confirmation des deux versions de canopées - une plate et bombée.






Des skins 4K pour le P-47











L'année 2019 devrait donc voir la sortie des 4 derniers appareils pilotable, à savoir le le FW190D-9 (surement le prochain en early-access) puis le Mustang P-51D, le Tempest Mark V, le Lightning P-38J et pour finir le Me262. 

N'oublions pas qu'un 5 éme appareil est également au programme, le bombardier Mitchel B-25 mais prévu uniquement pour l'IA (pour le moment).

Tous ce beau monde devrait ce retrouver sur ce qui sera la carte de la série IL-2 la plus ambitieuse en terme de densité urbaine avec beaucoup de grande ville dont nous avons hâtes de voir le rendu. 




En ce projetant un peu dans le future, ils est probable que plusieurs avions collectors devrait également voir le jour, surtout maintenant que le premier avion d'un éditeur tiers vient de sortir (Po-2). On est donc en droit d'espérer la sortie de la version Russe du Douglas DC- 3 par exemple. Reste à savoir quelles autres appareils pourrait voir le jour pour mieux couvrir cette période de fin de guerre comme le Spitfire XIV, le Typhoon Mark IB, le Mosquito FB.VI, le Meteor F.III, le A-20G, le A-26B, l' Ar 234 ou le FW190 A-9 et en rêvant un peu, pourquoi pas un Ta 152 H, un Me 163 ou un He 162...  ::siffle::  

Le studio devra faire des choix car ils n'ont pas les moyens ni le temps de tous nous les offrir en 2019.  


[b]Tank Crew - Clash à Prokhorovka:

Développement en cours du M4A2, T-34 mod. 1943, PzKpfw IV Ausf.G et PzKpfw III Ausf.M

La technologie des bâtiments, qui inclut des modèles 3D détaillés et la physique de leur destruction, est presque terminée, voir vidéo suivante.






Flying Circus Volume 1:

Développement en cour du Fokker D.VII, Fokker D.VIIF et Sopwith Dolphin.


Cette année 2019 s'annonce donc encore très existante pour les pilotes virtuels de la WWI, WWII et les tankistes... 

Bon vol a tous !

----------


## papagueff

mes meilleurs voeux pour cette nouvelle année 2019 à tout les canards Volants  ::lol::  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Merci, bonne année à toi.  :;):

----------


## Loloborgo

Bonne année et meilleurs voeux les amis  ::happy2::

----------


## DHP

Saut et bonne année à tous. 

Petite vidéo du F-14 dont je suis surpris de ne pas avoir encore vu ici.

----------


## Flappie

Je l'ai regardée hier, mais je ne l'ai pas trouvée particulièrement intéressante. L'avantage, c'est que pour une fois, il la ferme.  ::P:

----------


## DHP

Ce qui est intéressant c'est Jester. J'ai l'impression que c'est la première fois qu'on l'entend en action.

----------


## Loloborgo

Merci pour la vidéo DHP, il en jette un max ce Tomcat  ::wub:: 
Et concernant Jester, je sens que l'on va devenir pote lui et moi  :^_^: 


Autre sujet mais quand même la même chose, vous avez vu la dernière newsletter d'ED ? 
Déjà ils nous souhaitent une bonne année, et ça c'est vraiment sympa ( ::P: ), et en plus, en nous parlant du F-16 d'une manière aussi officielle, ils nous assurent que leur simu vivra encore au moins 10 ans, le temps de le voir sortir  ::XD:: 

Sinon trève de plaisanterie, on y apprends également que le Mig-19 Farmer pointe le bout de ses canons ce mois-ci, et que le boulot sur le Mi-24 avance sûrement (mais lentement)!
Ils annoncent aussi que les vieux modules ne sont pas oubliés, avec la refonte graphique à venir (+ un cockpit tout neuf et tout beau en prime), pour le Warthog et le Kamov! 

Voilà en gros ça veut dire que c'est pas en 2019 que j'arrêterai de leur filer mon pognon  ::|: 
Je suis un gros faible  :<_<:

----------


## Flappie

Oui, j'ai été assez surpris pour le MiG-19P, puisqu'ils bossent encore sur les textures ces jours-ci. Mon petit doigt me dit que ce module sortira aussi incomplet que l'AV-8B et le Mirage lors de leurs sorties respectives...

Pour le Hind, je suis déçu. Depuis le temps que Belsimtek l'avait annoncé, je pensais qu'il était quasi terminé.

----------


## SergeyevK

Je crois que ton petit doigt te trompe, il semblerait que le MiG-19 sera complet dès la release. Dixit Zeus et Prowler. 
L’avenir nous le dira.  ::): 

Edit: Le MiG-19 est quand même beaucoup plus simple que le M2000 et le Harrier.
Jette un oeil sur ce post qui détaille l’avancement du projet : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=222955

----------


## Flappie

Merci, ce thread était passé sous mon radar ! Je ne suivais les progrès que depuis leur Facebook, essentiellement rempli d'images.

Bien, ça veut dire qu'ils vont enquiller sérieusement sur le MiG-23 ! Une excellente nouvelle puisque le Flogger deviendra le jet soviétique ASM (cockpit cliquable et tout) le plus moderne !  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Voilà une vidéo pleine d'infos sur le module F-14, par Jabbers :




Le pilotage semble bien retors. On va passer quelques soirées à se crasher, on dirait !

----------


## partizan

Tsss... tu n'as pas confiance, pourtant pour aller en place arrière il en faut  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Je pense qu'on va commencer par piloter côte à côte. Une fois que j'aurais bien compris à quel point le pilotage est tendu, je monterai volontiers à ton bord, et je me retiendrai plus facilement de râler quand tu nous crasheras.  :;):

----------


## DHP

Il a vraiment l'air incroyablement complet le F-14 quand même.

----------


## SSWSmoker

Bonjour à tous ! Étant en recherche d'une bonne simulation d'avion de la seconde guerre mondiale qui me ferait revivre les magnifiques sensations que m'avaient donné CFS3 je suis tombé sur Il-2 sturmovik ! Mais j'ai pas vraiment envie de me faire toutes les "extension" ou "stand alone" (je sais pas trop ce qu'ils sont scincèrement). Du coup j'ai cette fameuse question à vous soumettre : Lequel de tout ces Il-2 est le meilleur et me fournira les meilleurs sensation ? Voir, y a t'il une simu' d'avion de deuxième guerre mondiale mieux que Il-2 ? 

J'ai oublié de préciser que le moddage ne me fait absolument pas peur pour redorer une des bêtes

----------


## Flappie

Salut SSWSmoker, deux grands concurrents se disputent le gâteau :

IL-2 Sturmovik (qu'on devrait maintenant appeler IL-2 Great Battles) est spécialisé dans la WWII depuis ses tout débuts. C'est la suite spirituelle du mythique IL-2-1946 (2001) qui était resté très longtemps seul maître à bord. Le jeu est effectivement composé de plein de standalones tous compatibles entre eux, chacun comprenant un grand nombre d'avions et au moins une grande carte qui donne son nom au standalone (Stalingrad, Moscou, et Kuban en Russie, et très bientôt Bodenplatte en Belgique).

DCS World est à l'origine spécialisé dans les jets post-années 70, et s'est mis à la WWII un peu malgré lui, mais s'en sort très bien. Toutefois, seule une map est adaptée à la WWII à ce jour : Normandie 1944. Tu peux aussi voler sur la carte Caucase contemporain, mais elle est un peu trop urbanisée pour te croire en 39-45...  ::P: 


Tu as maintenant l'embarras du choix. Mais ces deux jeux sont bien différents :

Sur IL-2, tu achètes un standalone pour une cinquantaine d'euros, et tu disposes alors de toute une flotte d'appareils et d'une carte. Le comportement des avions est réaliste mais les cockpits sont non-cliquables, et les systèmes sont quelques peu simplifiés (essentiellement la séquence de démarrage). Si tu joues en multi, sache que tu n'as pas besoin d'acheter les différentes cartes proposées : il te faudra seulement disposer des avions que proposent la mission.

Sur DCS, tu achètes un appareil pour une cinquantaine d'euros, et tu disposes seulement de la map Caucase. Par contre, les systèmes de l'avion seront scrupuleusement identiques au vrai appareil, ce qui fait que tu pourras apprendre à démarrer "comme en vrai", en cliquant sur les éléments du cockpit. Ensuite, il faut repayer pour disposer de la map Normandie 1944... et il faut encore acheter le pack Assets WWII (avions et unités IA de la WWII).


*TL;DR*
Tu veux jouer sans trop te prendre la tête = IL-2.
Tu as un budget non limité, tu es d'accord pour acheter des campagnes solos, et tu souhaites maîtriser tous les systèmes d'un appareil = DCS.


Note que tu arrives à point nommé : ce sont les soldes !!! Mais dépêche-toi, elles finissent ce soir pour DCS, et je ne sais trop quand pour IL-2.

*Soldes IL-2* : https://il2sturmovik.com/

*Soldes DCS* :
Pack DCS WWII (Normandy 1944 + assets) : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...s_pack_bundle/
DCS Spitfire et ses campagnes solo : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...ules/spitfire/ - https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c..._the_big_show/ - https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...psom_campaign/
DCS Mustang : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c..._p51d_mustang/ - https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...s/p-51d_tbnob/ - https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...wood_campaign/
DCS ne propose pas encore de campagne pour ses appareils allemands, le Bf-109K et le FW-190D.


EDIT: j'oubliais ! Il y a aussi IL-2:Cliffs of Dover "Blitz Edition" qui a été ramené à la vie par une ex-bande de moddeurs. Une carte du nord de la Lybie est en préparation, mais les devs sont un peu longs... L'éditeur de CloDo est 1C, le même que pour IL-2 Sturmovik. Si tu préfères les appareils du tout début de la WW II, fonce sur CloDo.  ::):

----------


## pollux 18

Les soldes d'IL-2 Great Battles sont prolongées jusqu'au 9 Janvier 2019: 

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...ended-to-1919/

----------


## pollux 18

Les soldes d'IL-2 Great Battles sont prolongées jusqu'au 9 Janvier 2019: 

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...ended-to-1919/

----------


## SSWSmoker

Okay merci je vois mieux, je ne connaissais pas DCS world mais il a l'aire vraiment super beau. 

Ce que j'aimais beaucoup dans CFS3 et que j'aimerais retrouver c'était ces sensation lors des dogfight, quand on se mange une rafale d'une demi seconde et qu'elle fait mouche sur son gouvernail, rendant le pilotage ardue voir impossible ou qu'un tire de DCA mal chanceux touchais le réservoir obligeant d'abréger la mission. Quand après une de nos rafale l'avion énemie prenait feu ou alors le notre, la sensation quand on voit son élice s'arrêter en plein vol  ::wub:: . CFS 3 avait beaucoup de défauts mais ces sensations là étaient vraiment bonnes ! 

Du coup je pense choisir Il-2 sturmovik, bien que DCS World à l'aire très bien et exigeant je pense que Il-2 sera plus à même de m'offrir ces sensations de dogfight intense que je recherche  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Si tu ne comptes pas trop voler en jets, oui, IL-2 te conviendra parfaitement.

----------


## Tugais

Pour la seconde guerre mondiale, il n'y a pas vraiment de question à se poser, IL-2 Great Battles reste la référence, tu ne seras pas déçu. Bons vols :)

----------


## SSWSmoker

C'est bien ce que je pensais. N'empêche que plus je regarde DCS World, plus je commence à avoir de l'attirance. Je suis pas ultra fan du pilotage des avion nouvelle génération mais le dernier jeux auxquels j'avais joué avec ce type d'avion était Ace combat sur PS1. Je vois bien l'intérêt et le kiffe qu'il peut y avoir à piloter un de ces zinc virtuel nouvelle génération avec la complexité offerte par DCS World, connaître tout les bouton de la bécane etc. pour enfin décoller. Ça peut être intéressant, j'testerais peut-être après avoir épuré il-2

Après ils ont un peu abusé avec le fait de devoir acheter chaque bécane une par une mais bon.. l'argent est ce qu'il est (de la daube)

----------


## DHP

Tu peux commencer avec le SU-25T qui est gratuit et qui te donnera un avant gout au jeu.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Oui, et il y a aussi le Mustang "civil" qui est fourni gratuitement dans DCS.

----------


## yuushiro

Bon désolé de pas avoir trop le temps pour voler avec vous. J'espère que cette nouvelle année sera riche en simulation pour tous.
Pro-tips : J'ai été faible, j'ai acheté le F-14 (au pire je m'entrainerai dans mon coin dès que j'aurai une petite minute de libre)

A très bientôt je l'espère.

----------


## papagueff

ça vole demain soir ? Attention, je suis chaud bouillant pour cette nouvelle année.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

On est nombreux à avoir été faibles, rassure-toi, yuushi.  :^_^: 

Et comme une image vaut mille mots, et que je n'ai pas honte de repomper la blague faite sur Reddit, voici à quoi vont ressembler les serveurs DCS dans quelques semaines...



@papagueff : Oui, ça vole demain. J'en serai, et Tux devrait aussi être de la partie.

----------


## Rodwin

Salut !
Je passerai bien faire un tour ce soir.
21h?

----------


## Flappie

Avec plaisir.  ::):  21h, oui, toujours.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Yo les gens !

Juste pour info, si ça intéresse, j'essaye de faire une mission "générique" pour mes vols solo en piochant quelques templates Static trouvés sur le forum officiel.

Pour l'instant, juste la map Caucase. C'est histoire d'essayer de donner un peu de vie aux maps.

Il faut 2 mods pour que ça fonctionne bien :
- https://virpil.com/en/news/58-vpc-ai...dlya-dcs-world
- http://www.476vfightergroup.com/down...do=file&id=287

Le 1er pour tous les objets statiques supplémentaires sur les aéroports, le 2nd pour les protections des emplacements SAM (Juste Senaki pour l'instant, je teste. Si d'ailleurs vous connaissez des ressources sympa pour ça....).

C'est du gros WIP qui tâche (Aucun avion joueur pour l'instant, faut ajouter à la mano dans l'éditeur), mais si ça intéresse des gens...

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XfP...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Flappie

partizan m'a montré la vidéo du mod VirPIL ce dimanche. Ça déboîte, mais ça ne conviendra sûrement pas à tout le monde : il faut apparemment une grosse config pour afficher tous ces jolis objets statiques.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je pourrais toujours faire une version light sans ce mod. Ca fera au moins tourner le script pour les vols auto-générés.

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour ton partage. Je testerai tout ça.  ::):

----------


## partizan

héhé tiens tiens... Virpil  ::trollface:: 
A voir ce que ça donne... 

Pour les *static templates*, dans le même esprit, sur Persian Gulf

- Persian Gulf SAM, EWR, and Strategic Infrastructure (V 0.99.2)

- Oil Rigs And Gas Platforms (Iran) 

- Oil Rigs And Gas Platforms (UAE)

- Power Plants and Weapon Factory

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce soir, risque de pas être là (si j'en suis, pas avant 22h)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hop, une version light sans aucun mod. J'ai peut-être eu la main lourde sur les SAM et les Manpads, mais c'est pour bien protéger les sites de spawn.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/12yu...ew?usp=sharing

Les avions / hélico IA qui spawnent sont autorisés à attaquer et ouvrir le feu. Ca donne des trucs rigolos comme 2 Mig-29 qui attaquent un aéroport au canon  ::lol:: 

Il peut arriver que certains avions restent bloqués sur le taxiway, mais dans ce cas le script despawne le coupable au bout de 5 min. Il peut aussi arriver que certaines IA spawnent l'une par dessus l'autre (à priori j'ai trouvé pourquoi et le p'tit contournement que j'ai mis devrait limiter ça, mais ça peut encore arriver).

Partizan > J'ai chopé la totale de ces templates ce week-end, ils sont vraiment top. Globalement, "ma" mission n'est plus ni moins que la mise en oeuvre de leur boulot (Rudel_Chw pour la plupart des templates, et le script RAT qui vient avec MOOSE).

J'ai juste un peu modifié la partie SAM pour les Hawk (il n'avait pas mis de poste de contrôle donc ça tirait pas) et quelques Manpads après l'histoire des Mig-29.

----------


## Sigps220

> Hop, une version light sans aucun mod. J'ai peut-être eu la main lourde sur les SAM et les Manpads, mais c'est pour bien protéger les sites de spawn.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/12yu...ew?usp=sharing


J'ai pas encore eu le temps de jeter un coup d'œil sur ta mission, mais le nombre de SAM et Manpads présent dans DCS est souvent bien inférieur à la réalité. L'organigramme type d'une brigade blindée c'est 18 manpads + 6 SAM autopropulsée + éventuellement 6 SA-13 (ou Shilka). Une brigade comprend entre 31 et 51 char, donc en gros tu dois avoir un ratio de 1 anti-air pour 1 à 2 char. 
Tout en sachant que tu dois aussi avoir en parallèle un régiment de SAM sur le terrain pour couvrir la brigade (ou à tout le moins une fraction du régiment) ou les zones d'importance de l'arrière + des batteries fixes pour protéger les aérodromes et autres. 

Bien souvent dans les missions le ratio est bien moindre.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

En gros là ce que j'ai mis, c'est 2 x 3 lanceurs de Hawk par aéroport avec 3 x manpads. De base, il y avait aussi 3 x Vulcain par base.

Côté Russe, c'est 3 lanceurs Kubs, 3 x Shilka et 3 x manpads. Je voulais rajouter des Kubs mais bon, on va voir déjà ce que ça donne comme ça.

J'oubliais de préciser, dans la mission, je n'ai mis du matos que sur les aéroport pour l'instant. Je verrais si je rajoute des zones de cibles ou non  ::):

----------


## TuxFr78

> @papagueff : Oui, ça vole demain. J'en serai, et Tux devrait aussi être de la partie.


Je confirme  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je viens de tester vite fait ma version Light, ça fonctionne plutôt bien. Un peu de vie dans tout ça et quelques affrontements dynamiques. Genre j'ai eu 2 su-25t contre 2 FA/18. Bin un 18 au tas, un su25t endommagé par un hawk et en fuite et l'autre su25t qui esquivait tout le monde  ::): 

Marrant a suivre  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

Contre ordre de madame, je ne serai pas dispo ce soir.

----------


## Flappie

> Contre ordre de madame, je ne serai pas dispo ce soir.


L'_ATC_ t'a cloué au sol, quoi. Alors ce sera pour la prochaine fois, tant pis. Bonne soirée !

----------


## Guy Moquette

> L'_ATC_ t'a cloué au sol, quoi. Alors ce sera pour la prochaine fois, tant pis. Bonne soirée !


Nous, avec Kangoo, il nous a laissés décoller en F-18 mais il ne savait probablement pas ce qu'il faisait. C'était une bonne chose qu'on soit sur des canaux séparés...
"Alors... Vas-y, locke moi au radar, là... Ben non, j'ai pas d'alerte... Où est-ce qu'on allume le RWR, déjà ?"
...
"Y a un truc qui fait un bruit de console de jeux vidéo, tu sais ce que c'est ?"
...
"J'ai l'impression que les réservoir additionnels sont vides. Tu sais comment on jettison les bidons ?"
- Tu cliques là, sur le bidule, tu tournes, le machin en bas à gauche et tu appuies sur le bouton rouge.
- Je viens de larguer un AIM-7 dans l'océan. J'ai dû louper un truc."

Heureusement que vous ne nous entendiez pas, sinon vous auriez mouillé votre combi à la moindre silhouette d'appareil ennemi dans le ciel !  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

On a fait la même en Viggen avec Trooper, et on n'a rien touché du tout ! J'ai même foiré ma passe roquettes après son départ. C'était vraiment la soirée de la _lose_.  :^_^:

----------


## papagueff

Tandis que Papagueff avec Tux, en A10 nous traitions l'ile de Siri au Wp5 et ensuite le Wp 2 et 3, les rampes de SA3, tranquille, sans bruit et retour base en parfait état.   ::):

----------


## Flappie

:^_^:  J'ai eu des nouvelles de Tux : apparemment il avait un problème de micro, car il essayait de nous dire qu'il rentrait en urgence après avoir pris un coup. Il s'est posé sans la roulette avant, et sans se crasher. La classe.

----------


## Flappie

Beaucoup de scoops dans la news DCS de cette semaine :

- On aura droit à un nouveau théâtre gratuit (j'espère que c'est pas un "nouveau-nouveau" Caucase...)
- Deux nouvelles maps axées WWII sont en cours de réalisation (pas plus d'infos, désolé)
- De nouvelles bases vont compléter Persian Gulf
- A priori, le théâtre Syrien arrivera avant l'Afghanistan (puisqu'aucune nouvelle de ce dernier dans la news)
- ED bosse sur un système VOIP intégré à DCS, qui devrait fonctionner à terme avec les réglages radio des appareils (bref, ils vont faire un SimpleRadio entièrement intégré au jeu !)

Sinon, le boulot continue sur le système de campagne dynamique et sur la partie serveur dédié.

----------


## Bacab

> Beaucoup de scoops dans la news DCS de cette semaine :
> 
> - On aura droit à un nouveau théâtre gratuit (j'espère que c'est pas un "nouveau-nouveau" Caucase...)
> - Deux nouvelles maps axées WWII sont en cours de réalisation (pas plus d'infos, désolé)
> - De nouvelles bases vont compléter Persian Gulf
> - A priori, le théâtre Syrien arrivera avant l'Afghanistan (puisqu'aucune nouvelle de ce dernier dans la news)
> - ED bosse sur un système VOIP intégré à DCS, qui devrait fonctionner à terme avec les réglages radio des appareils (bref, ils vont faire un SimpleRadio entièrement intégré au jeu !)
> 
> Sinon, le boulot continue sur le système de campagne dynamique et sur la partie serveur dédié.


Ça va être marrant d'avoir des IVC sur DCS ! :D

----------


## Flappie

IVC pour Inter-Vehicule Communication ?

Tiens, quand j'y pense... c'est peut-être l'Afghanistan qui sera gratuit... on peut rêver.

----------


## Loloborgo

Merci pour la récap' de la newsletter Flappie, pas eu le temps de consulter mes mails de tte la journée, mais j'ai quand même pris le temps de zieuter le topic, faut pas déconner!

Là je viens de la lire, vous avez vu aussi le paragraphe sur Combined Arms ? 
Je me suis gratté la tête deux secondes avant de me dire _"mais oui, c'est le module que t'as acheté y'a trois ans et que t'a jamais essayé, couillon"_  ::P: 
Faudrait que je test du coup..

Le fait de pouvoir tranférer ses clés Steam sur la version classique de DCS c'est pas mal aussi, si ça c'est pas un signe que Steam va mal d'ailleurs!  ::siffle:: 

Et pour la map gratos à venir je vois bien la Creuse, ou le Cantal, ça ira vite à développer en plus, ils ont déjà les vaches!  ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

Combined Arms prend tout son sel en multi, quand on descend un joueur habitué aux réactions de l'IA - IA qui tire souvent dès qu'elle est à portée, quitte à se faire remarquer au plus tôt...

----------


## SergeyevK

La seconde carte gratuite j'espère que ce ne sera pas encore du désert...

----------


## Flappie

Sur Hoggit, ça rêve de la Corée, du Vietnam ou encore des îles du Pacifique...
A noter qu'un petit théâtre du pacifique a été à moitié réalisé avant la scission de Leatherneck. D'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est Magnitude qui en a gardé les droits bien que Cobra (Heatblur) en ait été le principal contributeur, d'après lui. Normal, Magnitude bosse sur le F4U-Corsair.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Combined Arms prend tout son sel en multi, quand on descend un joueur habitué aux réactions de l'IA - IA qui tire souvent dès qu'elle est à portée, quitte à se faire remarquer au plus tôt...


Ne me tente pas, ça va me donner l'envie de descendre Bourrinopathe à la Shilka la prochaine fois que l'on se fait un vol en Yak-52  ::XD::

----------


## DHP

> *Razbam :* You will all be pleased to know that the Easy Comms radio problem that was affecting all our mods: M-2000C and AV-8B NA has been solved.
> 
> Thanks to the folks behind DCS Simple Radio Standalone (SRS) we were able to identify where the problem was and were able to fix it.
> 
> Now having easy comms enabled do not impair your ability to use the radio panel in the cockpit. This fix will be enabled for the next scheduled update.
> 
> Just in case you are interested in DCS Simple Radio Standalone, here's the link to the DCS forum where it is explained.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RazbamSims/...36715349748426


Enfin !

----------


## Graine

https://www.leboncoin.fr/jeux_jouets/1542229241.htm/

 :Bave:

----------


## Bacab

> IVC pour Inter-Vehicule Communication ?
> 
> Tiens, quand j'y pense... c'est peut-être l'Afghanistan qui sera gratuit... on peut rêver.


Integrated Voice Communication, c'est peut être un acronyme BMSien. C'est cool parce que ça oblige à faire des briefings en début de partie pour allouer correctement les fréquences radios et ça permet plus de liberté que les "salons" de teamspeak. Par exemple dans BMS ce qu'on faisait souvent c'était VHF 10 pour l'intra-flight, UHF 13 pour la communication entre flight, UHF 15 pour la tour + des channels réservés pour le strike, SEAD, escort...

----------


## Jokletox

> Par exemple dans BMS ce qu'on faisait souvent c'était VHF 10 pour l'intra-flight, UHF 13 pour la communication entre flight, UHF 15 pour la tour + des channels réservés pour le strike, SEAD, escort...


Ca à l'air inutilement complexe ^^ Je sais que chacun n'a pas les même attentes en simu mais là c'est trop pour moi  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

C'est pour ça qu'on n'a pas encore réussi à basculer à 100% sur SRS. Il faut bien connaître son appareil pour jongler avec les radios, or c'est souvent ce que l'on apprend en dernier, quand on maîtrise tout le reste et qu'on cherche la petite bête.

----------


## Bopnc

> Ca à l'air inutilement complexe ^^ Je sais que chacun n'a pas les même attentes en simu mais là c'est trop pour moi


"Inutilement complexe", Oui et non en fait. Ça ajoute clairement une couche de complexité (en particulier parce que ça empêche de poser des questions techniques à la volée quand on est bloqué), mais en fait IRL la gestion de la radio est un truc qui impacte énormément le déroulement d'une opération. Jouer sans, c'est se priver de tout un pan de la simulation. 

Sur le Mirage 2000 par exemple, il n'y a que deux radios. Tu décolle pour une mission de frappe en territoire ennemi. Il te faut pouvoir causer avec l'AWAC pour savoir si tu va être agressé, il te faut pouvoir causer avec ton ailler, mais il te faut aussi pouvoir causer avec l'équipe Sead, et aussi avec ton escorte. Tu fais comment ? Et s'il y a un JTAC en plus qui doit illuminer ?

Tout le monde ne pourra pas tout avoir. Et tu vas forcément rater des infos. Il va falloir s'organiser pour en rater le moins possible : par exemple définir une fréquence commune au frag, un des binômes de ton vol cause avec le JTAC pendant que l'autre écoute sur la fréquence commune du Frag, et sur cette fréquence de frag un des escorteur répercute régulièrement les infos venue de l'AWAC. Ce genre de blague. 

Cette problématique est relativement présente sur la campagne solo du Mirage 2000, avec une mission en particulier ou ça chie et ou y'a 5-6 fréquence à monitorer. C'est assez sympa de devoir le prendre en compte (même si ça buggue un peu parfois).

Sans même parler du Viggen qui n'a (il me semble) qu'une seule radio.  ::P: 

Alors forcément en multi l'impact est limité parce qu'on joue rarement avec 15 composantes jouées par des humains (et que l'AWAC ne gueulera jamais parce qu'on lui pourris sa fréquence). Mais c'est quand même un facteur limitant de propagation de l'information. Et du coup, à mon sens, c'est sympa que ça soit implémenté par le jeu. Surtout si on peut avoir TS en push-to talk derrière pour poser les questions techniques, du coup.  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Première preview du MiG-19P :

----------


## papagueff

Bonsoir Flappie, j'ai mis dans le gestionnaire de fichiers de TS au channel des boulets, dans le dossier Papagueff une mission retouchée par mes soins et surtout pour convenir à l'ensemble des canards que l'on pourrait faire demain soir. Jettes y un coup d'oeil et rectifies si besoin. Si tu es dispo on pourrait en discuter entre 18 et 19h. Merci
Presque 20h; Bon tant pis. Dis moi quand tu es dispo.   ::zzz::

----------


## Flappie

Salut, je viens de regarder. On dirait que tu as édité une mission solo : tous les scripts se déclenchent uniquement au passage du "Player" (appareil contrôlé par un client d'une mission solo). Du coup, il y a pas mal de boulot pour que tout ça fonctionne en multi. J'en ai une autre sous la manche si besoin.

----------


## Loloborgo

J'ai quelques fois utilisé Simple Radio pour voler en multi avec des gars de C6, et ça permet une bonne immersion, ça n'est en plus pas compliqué à configurer.

Vous ne l'utilisez jamais lorsque vous volez ?

----------


## Flappie

On l'a utilisé en volant sur le serveur BlueFlag, mais c'est un peu le bordel quand tout le monde ne l'utilise pas : une touche pour Teamspeak, plusieurs touches pour SRS, et on a vite fait de parler français sur la fréquence principale de SRS ! Donc vivement que ce soit intégré au jeu.

----------


## papagueff

hello les gens, du monde pour voler ce soir ? Les fêtes sont finies alors vous n'avez plus d'excuses. dépêchez vous de négocier avec l'ATC pour ne pas rester cloué au sol.   ::|:

----------


## Guy Moquette

Je me ferais bien une session en F-18 si y a du monde !

----------


## Jokletox

> hello les gens, du monde pour voler ce soir ? Les fêtes sont finies alors vous n'avez plus d'excuses. dépêchez vous de négocier avec l'ATC pour ne pas rester cloué au sol.


Le mien n'est pas encore là, peux pas encore négocier... En plus j'ai un stagiaire ATC de bientôt 4 ans qui complique la  tâche ^^ Bref, je passerai chez les Boulets si je me libère.

----------


## papagueff

> Je me ferais bien une session en F-18 si y a du monde !


mais bien sur qu'il y a du monde. On t'attend.  ::|:

----------


## Trooper Harley

Désolé, étant loin de mon pc cette semaine (j’essaie de profiter des 5 cm de neige tombée sur les Pyrénées...?)je ne pourrais être présent ce soir.
Mais bon vol et amusez-vous bien! A la semaine prochaine sûrement!

----------


## Flappie

> Je me ferais bien une session en F-18 si y a du monde !


C'est prévu, oui.  ::):  Une nouvelle mission sur PG pour ce soir. CAS et CAP.

----------


## ze_droopy

Pour ceux qui l'utilisent (ou qui ne connaissent pas et qui ont un deuxième écran oisif), Helios a été repris par la communauté et est sorti en version 1.4 en septembre dernier (je viens de le découvrir en cherchant la mise à jour du F-18).
Apparemment retro-compatible avec tous les profils de Capt Zeen.

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battle: Le programme des sorties pour 2019: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=720883

Avec une petite surprise...


*The release order is as follows for vehicles, maps are harder to judge, but I won't put dates on any of them yet because they often change.



- Me-262  and Fw-190 D-9 are slated to come together.  

- P-51D

- B-25 (AI)

- Tempest Mk.V

- P-38J



Plus 8 more tanks in 2019

- M4A2, PzKpfw IV Ausf.G, T-34 model of 1943, PzKpfw III Ausf.M to come together.

- SU-122, PzKpfw V Ausf.D, SU-152, Sd. Kfz. 184 to come together. 



- GAZ-MM + 72K Sd. Kfz. 10 + Flak38 (Collector Vehicles) to come together after tanks done. 



Plus 6 more WWI kites in 2019

- Fokker D.VII and D.VIIF and Sopwith Dolphin

- Albatros D.Va and S.E.5a

- Brisfit and Halberstadt CL.II and CL.IIau



Plus 3 maps. Likely in this order, but this could change.

- Prokhorovka Map

- Bodenplatte Map

- Arras Map



Plus...

- Bodenplatte Career

- Bodenplatte Scripted Campaign

- Another Payware Scripted Campaign or two from 3rd Parties

- Tank Crew Scripted Campaigns

- American and British Radio Calls

- Air/Field Marshal Feature

- Object Viewer

- New MP Lobby  (Fingers crossed, this one won't be easy) 

- PWCG Online Co-Op Campaign (Go chew on Pat about this) 

- and hopefully many other tweaks and fixes etc. as we go along.



Lots and lots of stuff to come in 2019.

P.S. all this was announced in the beginning as part of our overall plan, but I've tried to give you some context. The order of the planeset releases is determined by what is possible when, no other reason. Planes can be restricted by the MP server operators if people complain. 



Jason*


PS: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=721044

----------


## Sigps220

Mise à jour de l'Open Beta de DCS ce jour avec comme prévu l'ajout du HARM pour le Hornet. Pour l'instant, il n'y a qu'un mode de fonctionnel : plutôt destiné à l'auto-défense là ou les autres modes sont plus destinés à des frappes "préventives". 

Cela ouvre de nouvelles perspectives de SEAD côté Blue force, et plus globalement c'est le premier appareil qui me semble apte à remplir une mission SEAD dans un environnement hostile.

A noter, que la mise à jour à casser le Mirage car les switchs à ressort ne sont plus fonctionnels, il est nécessaire de téléchargé le hotfix déjà mis en ligne par Razbam.

----------


## Flappie

> et plus globalement c'est le premier appareil qui me semble apte à remplir une mission SEAD dans un environnement hostile.


Le Su-25T était déjà très capable dans ce domaine (le Kh-58 a une portée de 50 km).

----------


## Sigps220

> Le Su-25T était déjà très capable dans ce domaine (le Kh-58 a une portée de 50 km).


Exact pour la partie destruction, mais le Hornet est plus manœuvrant pour faire du SEAD et surtout peut opérer dans un environnement où la chasse ennemi est présente. Là où le SU-25T sera un revival du tir au pigeon des Mariannes ! 

En solo sur la partie destruction je pense qu'il n'y a effectivement pas beaucoup de différence entre le SU-25T et le Hornet, mais en multi avec un site SAM contrôlé via un joueur qui coupe / allume son radar le Hornet peut manœuvrer pour aller titiller le SAM et le contrainte à ne pas couper son radar sous peine de se faire pulvériser non pas par un HARM mais par un Maverick ou autre. 

C'est un peu la différence entre les missions SEAD/DEAD pendant la Guerre du Golfe et celles pendant les conflits en Bosnie. 
- Côté Irakien mauvaise discipline dans la gestion des sites SAM où les radars n'étaient jamais éteints et les sites ne bougeaient pas ce qui a considérablement facilité leur destruction
- Côté Serbe les radars étaient allumés juste avant le tir et étaient coupés dès que le missile avait atteint son but ou était perdu et les sites SAM étaient déplacés fréquemment pour éviter des frappes "préventives".

----------


## Rodwin

Salut les canards volants !
J'ai rejoins un ami sur un serveur multi qui proposait un scénario de dog fight sur Caucasus : on démarrait en vol, chaque camp commençant en face de l'autre, de sorte qu'on se trouve et qu'on s'abatte assez rapidement.
Résultat : du fun immédiat pour un investissement de temps minime !

Est-ce que vous sauriez me dire où je peux récupérer/concevoir ce genre de scénario ?
J'ai peur de ne pas trouver la même chose ces prochains soirs, et d'être tombé là dessus sur un coup de bol...

----------


## Flappie

Salut Rodwin, tu peux créer ce genre de mission TRES facilement. Mais si tu ne veux pas affronter l'éditeur de mission, tu dois pouvoir en récupérer dans la section User Files du site de DCS.

Concernant les serveurs en place, je les connais mal. J'aimerais bien d'ailleurs en dresser une liste. Si vous avez des avis sur les différents serveurs DCS, lâchez,-vous.

----------


## Empnicolas

Salut tout le monde,
Tuto sur l'utilisation des AGM-88:



Et j'ai fait des tuto sur la création de mission:

----------


## Flappie

Merci encore pour toutes tes vidéos.

Par contre, il y a une grosse faute dans le titre de la seconde : on pause on p*o*se

----------


## Empnicolas

> Par contre, il y a une grosse faute dans le titre de la seconde : on pause on p*o*se


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

Ah, c'est beaucoup mieux.  :Indeed:

----------


## papagueff

merci Nico !    :Prey:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je confirme pour les vidéos ! Elles sont top, merci !

----------


## Sigps220

Oui merci beaucoup pour tes tuto. Les tutos sur le Hornet sont excellents et permettent de se familiariser rapidement + petite révision quand on coupe trop longtemps.
J'ai commencé celui sur les missions. Malheureusement je n'arrive pas à me libérer assez de temps, je dois avoir fini uniquement le premier épisode. C'est très clair, cela m'a permis de vérifier que je faisais "bien" les choses, j'ai hâte de pouvoir écouter les suivants car je suis moins à l'aise avec les options un peu avancées de l'éditeur. 

J'ai d'ailleurs deux questions pour les pro de l'éditeur (peut être tu réponds à la question dans un épisode, désolé si c'est redondant) : 

- Quand on change une attitude, altitude, vitesse à un waypoint la modification est prise en compte au moment du passage au waypoint ou c'est en prévision du passage du waypoint ?
Exemple au WP2 l'altitude est de 6.000 pieds, au WP3 l'altitude est de 15.000, l'appareil commence à monter dès le WP2 (pour être à la bonne altitude au WP3) ou le changement n'est pris en compte qu'au WP3 (et ne sera donc effective qu'entre le WP3 et WP4). 

- Quand on désigne une cible sur un WP, est-ce qu'il faut coller le WP à la cible ou il est préférable de laisser un écart entre la cible et le WP (je pense notamment au appareil IA) ?
Exemple : je veux que le groupe de Viggen IA lance des missiles anti-navire contre une flotte ennemi. Est-ce que je dois coller le WP d'attaque à la flotte ennemie, ou est-ce que mon WP d'attaque doit être assez éloignée ? 
C'est assez liée à ma question précédente en fait, l'idée est de savoir si l'IA se met en position pour remplir une action à un moment donnée ou si elle initie sa démarche uniquement après avoir passé le point.

----------


## Flappie

> - Quand on change une attitude, altitude, vitesse à un waypoint la modification est prise en compte au moment du passage au waypoint ou c'est en prévision du passage du waypoint ?
> Exemple au WP2 l'altitude est de 6.000 pieds, au WP3 l'altitude est de 15.000, l'appareil commence à monter dès le WP2 (pour être à la bonne altitude au WP3) ou le changement n'est pris en compte qu'au WP3 (et ne sera donc effective qu'entre le WP3 et WP4).


L'ordre est pris en compte au passage du waypoint précédent. Autrement dit, quand elle atteint le WP2, l'IA entame son ascension.




> - Quand on désigne une cible sur un WP, est-ce qu'il faut coller le WP à la cible ou il est préférable de laisser un écart entre la cible et le WP (je pense notamment au appareil IA) ?
> Exemple : je veux que le groupe de Viggen IA lance des missiles anti-navire contre une flotte ennemi. Est-ce que je dois coller le WP d'attaque à la flotte ennemie, ou est-ce que mon WP d'attaque doit être assez éloignée ? 
> C'est assez liée à ma question précédente en fait, l'idée est de savoir si l'IA se met en position pour remplir une action à un moment donnée ou si elle initie sa démarche uniquement après avoir passé le point.


Pour les IA, il faut placer le waypoint d'attaque en amont, et lui attribuer une action spéciale ("Attack group", en général) qui désigne une cible bien précise (une unité, un groupe, ou un type d'appareil). Par contre il faut bien veiller à ne pas trop éloigner le waypoint d'attaque de l'action spéciale, sinon ton IA fera comme si elle n'avait rien vu et poursuivra son chemin (entre 5 et 10 km en amont de la cible, c'est bien pour un bombardement, et tu peux étendre cette distance pour les armes à longue portée, comme le RB-04/Rb-15, les missiles SEAD d'attaque, etc.).

Pour les joueurs, évidemment, il faut placer le waypoint au plus près de la cible.

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'ai d'ailleurs deux questions pour les pro de l'éditeur (peut être tu réponds à la question dans un épisode, désolé si c'est redondant) : 
> 
> - Quand on change une attitude, altitude, vitesse à un waypoint la modification est prise en compte au moment du passage au waypoint ou c'est en prévision du passage du waypoint ?
> Exemple au WP2 l'altitude est de 6.000 pieds, au WP3 l'altitude est de 15.000, l'appareil commence à monter dès le WP2 (pour être à la bonne altitude au WP3) ou le changement n'est pris en compte qu'au WP3 (et ne sera donc effective qu'entre le WP3 et WP4).


L'appareil va monter entre le WP 2 et 3: les chiffre que tu donne sont les valeurs que tu veux à telle endroit




> - Quand on désigne une cible sur un WP, est-ce qu'il faut coller le WP à la cible ou il est préférable de laisser un écart entre la cible et le WP (je pense notamment au appareil IA) ?
> Exemple : je veux que le groupe de Viggen IA lance des missiles anti-navire contre une flotte ennemi. Est-ce que je dois coller le WP d'attaque à la flotte ennemie, ou est-ce que mon WP d'attaque doit être assez éloignée ? 
> C'est assez liée à ma question précédente en fait, l'idée est de savoir si l'IA se met en position pour remplir une action à un moment donnée ou si elle initie sa démarche uniquement après avoir passé le point.


C'est très merdique à dire mais normalement il est préférable de mettre le WP avant la cible: normalement si tu fait effectuer la tache c'est le moment où la cible va cibler lancer son arme mais je conseil de plutot faire "initer la tache en route":

----------


## Jokletox

Mardi on avait parlé d'un éventuel vol de formation ce soir, c'est tjs d'actualité ou pas ?

----------


## Flappie

Tu en avais parlé avec qui ? Tu parles du F/A-18C ?

----------


## Jokletox

Je sais plus qui c'était, déjà que je reconnais pas les voix ^^ Il devait y avoir Sébum ou Moquette, un des deux et des Autruches.

----------


## Flappie

OK, je t'envoie leur TS en MP.

----------


## papagueff

Bonsoir Flappie, veux tu récupérer la mission  "03_liberez Gostagaevskaya.miz" dans l'explorateur de fichier du chanel des Canards, dans le dossier Papagueff. Cette mission nous l'avions faite un soir, tout les deux. Tu l'avais trouvée intéressante mais il manquait de la chasse. Maintenant c'est fait, jettes un coup d'oeil ,testes, rectifie éventuellement, donnes moi ton avis et programme la pour Mardi prochain. Merci et à bientôt.

----------


## papagueff

J'ai testé et cela semble tenir la route. Le seul point délicat c’est le délai entre les vagues d'appareils ennemis (30minutes) est ce pas trop afin que nos chasseurs n'attendent pas trop longtemps la vague suivante, est ce pas trop court pour ne pas avoir deux vagues ennemies sur le dos ? J'ai prévue 3 vagues d'appareils hostiles, en rajoute t'on une quatrième en resserrant les délais entre chaque vagues ?
tout compte fait, en écrivant ces lignes je pense qu'il faut finaliser ceci à la dernière minute en fonction du nombre de pilotes dans la mission.

Finalement je lance les hostilités pour Mardi 22 Janvier à 21h; qui sera présent ? "engagez vous,rengagez vous qu'ils disaient". Mission qui comprend pour la chasse : 4xF18 - 4xMirages 2000 - 3xSU27.
Pour le air/sol :3xSU25T - 3xA10C - 3xHarriers - 3xKA50
Normalement tout devrais bien se passer et si c'est concluant je vous promet une suite à cette mission. A bientôt.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour cette mission. Je serai présent avec plaisir, probablement en Su-25T au début (SEAD) et en Harrier après. A mon avis, tu devrais ajouter faire des groupes de 4 pour les Hornets et les Mirage : ces modules ont beaucoup de succès.

----------


## Sigps220

L'arrivée du HARM relance l'intérêt des missions SEAD. Pour ceux qui sont intéressés j'ai trouvé une analyse des opérations SEAD pendant la Guerre du Golfe de 1990. 
C'est en anglais et c'est assez dense : Lien

Période assez contemporaine de DCS et qui préserve le plaisir de voler en rencontrant une opposition sérieuse mais "jouable". 

Les unités disponibles pour l'Iran dans DCS peuvent permettre de représenter une opposition assez proche de l'Irak en 1991 (il manque les Rolands et à l'inverse l'Iran dispose en jeu de système S300 plus moderne). 

D'ailleurs les appareils qui sont dans DCS et ceux qui arrivent prochainement permettent de représenter assez fidèlement ces opérations : Hornet et Harrier en strike, Tomcat, F-15 et Mirage en chasse / escorte. Le Viggen s'insère d'ailleurs plutôt bien dans cet environnement si l'on considère que la Suède intervient dans le conflit (il est en tout cas contemporain des autres appareils). 

Le seul appareils en décalage de cette période est le A-10C : la version de DCS est bien plus tardive que ces opérations.

----------


## Tugais

Oui, il commence à y avoir un set d'appareils plutôt sympa pour la pause dans la Guerre Froide et le début des années 90. Par contre je te rejoins concernant le Hog ; à chaque fois que je planche sur une mission je suis bloqué par cet appareil et c'est assez difficile de demander aux personnes ayant l'habitude de voler en A-10C de repasser sur le modèle A qui était en opération à ce moment.  Merci pour le lien, ce site regorge de quelques articles et pages bien fournis, une bonne source d'inspiration pour les créateurs de mission.

Pour les courageux il y a aussi ce blog : IMINT & Analysis qui n'est plus actif depuis 2013 depuis que son taulier est parti bosser pour Jane' mais qui regroupe beaucoup d'informations très intéressantes. Par contre il a depuis ouvert une page Facebook sur laquelle il continue encore à partager certaines analyses sur les systèmes actuels.

----------


## Sigps220

Le site est une vraie mine, notamment sur la composition des sites SAM et autres. Par contre, il transpire assez fortement le point de vue australien. Les rouges sont donc toujours moins bien que les gentils bleus, surtout ceux du pays des kangourou. Par exemple sur l'article je trouve le début est hyper factuel et descriptif, par contre la conclusion sur la supériorité intrinsèque du système de défense aéroportée vs un système reposant sur les SAM est assez partial. 

Pour le A-10C une solution serait de "contraindre" les joueurs à limiter les emports en supprimant les GBU et autres bombes guidées ainsi que le pod de désignation et donc à se reposer uniquement sur les Mavericks + bombes non guidées.

----------


## Flappie

Heatblur est en plein crunch sur leur F-14B : ils bossent pour que l'appareil sorte avec le maximum de fonctionnalités (LANTIRN, notamment). Pour vous faire patienter, jetez un œil à la physique des ailes :





Voici l'article complet de Chuck, d'où est issue la vidéo : https://www.mudspike.com/dcs-heatblu...omcat-preview/

On dirait qu'il sort de sa réserve au sujet du F-14. On aura finalement peut-être droit à un manuel de sa part, allez savoir...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Coucou les gens,

Je viens de découvrir cette appli qui est achement bien : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...11920&page=500

Je cherchais depuis un moment une appli pour déporter sur tablette les MFD de certains appareils (A-10C, le Harrier et le F-18 notamment).

Ca marche super bien. Je vais essayer de bricoler un truc du coup avec une vieille tablette que j'ai qui traîne pour monter derrière mes MFD Cougar.

L'appli coûte 10 € mais je trouve qu'elle les vaut. Et le développeur est très réactif et accessible. Au niveau performance d'affichage, ça laggue effectivement plus que sur un écran classique (ça communique via Wfi), mais c'est beaucoup beaucoup mieux que tous les autres soft que j'ai pu tester.

----------


## Flappie

> (ça communique via Wfi)


Tant qu'on n'aura pas un screen cast taillé pour les JV, il y aura toujours cet important lag, que je trouve rédhibitoire en ce qui me concerne.

Mais c'est tout de même un chouette outil que tu nous montres là.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Franchement, j'étais surpris de la qualité d'affichage et de la réactivité.

Faut que j'essaye en pratique d'utiliser le TGP de l'A-10C pour voir en pratique ce que ça donne.

----------


## deadzone67

Salut les loulous,

Ça fait un bout que je suis pas passé dans le coin ... n'ayant plus de HOTAS fonctionnel et les finances pour pouvoir me ré équipée, j'ai laisser tomber DCS mais j'ai eu la chance de retrouver du boulot en juillet dernier et du coup j'ai investi dans un warthog.
Si il reste de la place ce soir, je suis partant pour reprendre des vols en A10C  :;):  il va me falloir un temps de réadaptation pour reprendre les réflexes des commandes mais j'ai bien envie de m'y remettre sérieusement ^^

A ce soir o7

----------


## Flappie

> Salut les loulous,


 ::o:  Un revenant !




> j'ai eu la chance de retrouver du boulot en juillet dernier


 ::w00t::  Excellente nouvelle !




> jet du coup j'ai investi dans un warthog.


 :Beer:  Excellent choix !




> A ce soir o7


On t'attend de pied ferme !  ::trollface::   :Tap:

----------


## Genchou

En parlant de revenant ... Il serait peut-être temps que je réinstalle DCS. Qui sait, ce sera l'occasion d'utiliser pour la première fois mon MFG Crosswind acheté l'été passé.

----------


## papagueff

> Salut les loulous,
> 
> Ça fait un bout que je suis pas passé dans le coin ... n'ayant plus de HOTAS fonctionnel et les finances pour pouvoir me ré équipée, j'ai laisser tomber DCS mais j'ai eu la chance de retrouver du boulot en juillet dernier et du coup j'ai investi dans un warthog.
> Si il reste de la place ce soir, je suis partant pour reprendre des vols en A10C  il va me falloir un temps de réadaptation pour reprendre les réflexes des commandes mais j'ai bien envie de m'y remettre sérieusement ^^
> 
> A ce soir o7



Ha! Excellente nouvelle. Tu vas avoir l'honneur de tester une mission revue et remastérisée "Papagueff"

----------


## deadzone67

Ça promet  :;):

----------


## partizan

C’etait prometteur en effet  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Oui, on s'est bien marrés. Désolé que tu n'aies pas trouvé les cibles, Deadzone. On les a débusquées peu après ton départ, mais on n'a pas eu le temps d'en shooter beaucoup : une horde de MiG-29 nous a tenus à l'écart pendant quelques temps.

On ajoutera un SA-15 sur notre base pour éviter les problèmes rencontrés hier, afin d'y rejouer plus tard.

----------


## Flappie

Énorme news de Leatherneck : http://leatherneck-sim.com/looking-beyond-the-horizon/

Les nouvelles sont bonnes : outre une interview du SME qui s'est consacré au Christen Eagle 2, on apprend que leur F4U Corsair avance bien - pour ce qui est du modèle 3D et de ses textures en tout cas. Et le MiG-21Bis n'est pas en reste puisque son cockpit sera entièrement refait, qu'une partie du modèle extérieur aussi, et que les textures vont être optimisées. Ces chantiers prendront un peu de temps.

----------


## Jokletox

> Énorme news de Leatherneck : http://leatherneck-sim.com/looking-beyond-the-horizon/Et le MiG-21Bis n'est pas en reste puisque son cockpit sera entièrement refait, qu'une partie du modèle extérieur aussi, et que les textures vont être optimisées. Ces chantiers prendront un peu de temps.


Cool, depuis le temps que je cherche de la motivation pour lancer ce module, ça sera l'occasion  ::P:

----------


## papagueff

bonjour à tous, un petit lien instructif sur les 10 meilleurs chasseurs actuels.   ::o: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVL7hrlWucs

----------


## papagueff

Une question aux concepteurs de missions aguerris. Comment créer des WP directement sur les objectifs?  Je m'explique quand je met un WP qui sert en même temps de plan de vol et de ciblage, celui ci se trouve la plupart du temps en altitude, ce qui oblige au pilote de descendre au sol le réticule de visée du targetpod avec plus ou moins de précision et oblige à faire de la recherche et tourner en rond pour trouver l'objectif (dixit Deadzone mardi dernier).
Merci de vos informations éclairées.  ::blink::

----------


## Flappie

Facile : une fois le waypoint défini, tu le sélectionnes, et tu lui affectes une altitude de 0. L'éditeur de mission remplacera automatiquement le 0 par l'altitude du relief qui se trouver sous le waypoint.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Avis aux canards qui n'utilisent que la version release (dite "stable") de DCS : il y a une très grosse màj. Faites chauffer vos modems 56K !

----------


## papagueff

> Facile : une fois le waypoint défini, tu le sélectionnes, et tu lui affectes une altitude de 0. L'éditeur de mission remplacera automatiquement le 0 par l'altitude du relief qui se trouver sous le waypoint.


Merci, c'est bien ce que j'ai fait mais suite aux déboires de Deadzone j'ai testé et effectivement je n'ai pas trouvé à tous les WP les cibles. Soit le ciblage tombait à côté, soit sur des arbres mais là je reste plus prudent la cible était peut être derrière et le sens de navigation ne nous permettais pas de la voir.
Pour information en désactivant la chasse ennemie, en prenant un 25t en sead et ensuite le A10 j'ai détruit 80% des objectifs avant RTB pour manque de munitions. Je pense que ma mission est maintenant au point, faut simplement être un peu plus nombreux pour qu'elle soit jouable dans de bonnes conditions, deux appareils en air/air, surtout avec un boulet comme moi c'est un peu léger pour gérer la chasse ennemie sans casse.

----------


## Chaussette

> Merci, c'est bien ce que j'ai fait mais suite aux déboires de Deadzone j'ai testé et effectivement je n'ai pas trouvé à tous les WP les cibles. Soit le ciblage tombait à côté, soit sur des arbres mais là je reste plus prudent la cible était peut être derrière et le sens de navigation ne nous permettais pas de la voir.
> Pour information en désactivant la chasse ennemie, en prenant un 25t en sead et ensuite le A10 j'ai détruit 80% des objectifs avant RTB pour manque de munitions. Je pense que ma mission est maintenant au point, faut simplement être un peu plus nombreux pour qu'elle soit jouable dans de bonnes conditions, deux appareils en air/air, surtout avec un boulet comme moi c'est un peu léger pour gérer la chasse ennemie sans casse.


Après ... C'est aussi normal que les WP ne soient pas exacts et qu'il y ait un peu d'aléatoire aussi. Ce serait beaucoup trop facile sinon !  ::lol::

----------


## Loloborgo

Super info merci Flappie, ça intéresse fortement les irréductibles comme moi qui s'accroche à la stable envers et contre tout  ::P: 

Et enfin la 2.5.4 sur la version stable  :;): , ce soir pour fêter ça je fais péter le poisson pâné sur coulis de framboise!  ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

> Je pense que ma mission est maintenant au point, faut simplement être un peu plus nombreux pour qu'elle soit jouable dans de bonnes conditions, deux appareils en air/air, surtout avec un boulet comme moi c'est un peu léger pour gérer la chasse ennemie sans casse.


As-tu pensé à ajouter des défenses anti-aériennes sur notre base ? (un simple SA-15 peut faire l'affaire)

----------


## Jokletox

> Super info merci Flappie, ça intéresse fortement les irréductibles comme moi qui s'accroche à la stable envers et contre tout 
> 
> Et enfin la 2.5.4 sur la version stable , ce soir pour fêter ça je fais péter le poisson pâné sur coulis de framboise!


Comme moi ^^ Pas envie de me taper les bugs, surtout que les nouvelles fonctionnalités ne mettent pas 6 mois à arriver sur la stable. Quand je vois sur C6 que ça couine à cause des bugs sur la version beta j'ai envie de leur dire qu'il suffit d'attendre 15 jours de plus  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Là, en l’occurrence, on a attendu un bon mois mais ça ne me dérange pas non plus.

----------


## papagueff

> As-tu pensé à ajouter des défenses anti-aériennes sur notre base ? (un simple SA-15 peut faire l'affaire)


Oui, c'est Partizan qui les a installés

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: JDD N°214* Le premier de l'année 2019:  http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...03770#p1698217

Décryptage: 

Le patch 3.010 devrait sortir très prochainement et "mettra l'accent sur l'amélioration de la fonctionnalité de plusieurs modules de la carte SIM et certaines modifications sont attendues depuis longtemps et sont importantes". Mais pas plus d'info...

Le patch 3.011 est programmé au premier trimestre 2019 car de nombreuses nouveautés seront prêtes peu de temps après la publication de la version 3.010. 
Pas plus d'info même si l'on sait que le FW 190 Dora et le 262 sont les prochains sur la liste des sortant. 

On apprend également que des dév bossent sur les FM de P-51D, du Fw 190 D-9 et du Me 262 A-1/2, tandis que les programmeurs créent des modèles 3D du Hawker Tempest Mk.V, du P-38J-25, du P-51D-15, du Me 262 A-1/2 et du B-25 Mitchell-II (non jouable).





Le cockpit nécessite encore un peu de boulot...








Concernant Tank Crew, TC pour les intimes, la carte du saillant du sud de Koursk qui comprend Prokhorovka est en cours de finalisation avec un maillage du relief nettement plus poussé que les cartes de la série IL-2 et la destructions possible des bâtiments. 











les nouveaux chars  en cours de développement sont 

- le M4A2 Sherman, Pz.Kpfw.III Ausf.M (à paraître à la fin de l’hiver) 

et T-34 mod. 1943 et PzKpfw IV Ausf.G (à paraître au début du printemps)

Les équipages de char sont actuellement en cours de modélisations et d'animations










Concernant l'opus sur la WWI, les premiers screens du Sopwith Dolphin et du Fokker DVII F sont visible

----------


## deadzone67

> Oui, on s'est bien marrés. Désolé que tu n'aies pas trouvé les cibles, Deadzone. On les a débusquées peu après ton départ, mais on n'a pas eu le temps d'en shooter beaucoup : une horde de MiG-29 nous a tenus à l'écart pendant quelques temps.
> 
> On ajoutera un SA-15 sur notre base pour éviter les problèmes rencontrés hier, afin d'y rejouer plus tard.


Pas bien grave de toutes façon je m’attendais pas à faire de miracles après une longue période d'absence mais je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot 07

- - - Updated - - -

Bonsoir les zinzins ^^

Si il y a du monde, je suis partant pour un petit vol ce soir.
Je sais que c'est samedi mais bon on sais jamais ;p

----------


## Flappie

Salut Deadzone, je ne suis pas certain d'être dispo ce soir, mais je le note.

Pour les amateurs de DCS en multijoueur, j'ai créé un *tableau* qui permet de lister les modules possédés (trame créée par quelqu'un de l'EVAC, merci à lui). Ça devrait simplifier les choses pour les gentils organisateurs de soirées ! Je vous laisse le compléter.

----------


## yuushiro

@Flappie, si tu peux m'ajouter au tableau (A10C, M2000C, F/A-18C, F14, Ka, UH1, Golf). Par contre dans divers, c'est quoi C.A ?

@DeadZone : Peut-être un vol ce soir si je ne tombe pas de fatigue.

----------


## deadzone67

Bon tous compte fait visite d'amis mais merci pour avoir répondu  ::):  C.A = Combined Arms

----------


## Flappie

Au temps pour moi, le tableau n'était pas modifiable ! Je t'ai ajouté, yuushi.

C.A. = Combined Arms, c'est le module qui permet de prendre le commandement des unités au sol.

EDIT: grillé !  ::P:

----------


## Bacab

> Au temps pour moi, le tableau n'était pas modifiable ! Je t'ai ajouté, yuushi.
> 
> C.A. = Combined Arms, c'est le module qui permet de prendre le commandement des unités au sol.
> 
> EDIT: grillé !


Yop, complété  ::):

----------


## papagueff

Bonsoir à tous. Pouvez vous me dire comment fait on une récupération système sur Windows 10 ? sous seven je savais mais là c'est une usine à gaz,je trouve rien.
Mon palonnier saitek à disparu du tableau de configuration de DCS, malgrè une réinstallation du pilote, rien à faire. Je suppose que c'est dû à la dernière mise à jour de Windows.
Merci de vos conseils.

----------


## Flappie

Sur mon W10 (installé en tant que màj de W7), je fais :

Clic-droit sur "_Ce PC_" ->_ Propriétés -> Paramètres système avancés -> Protection du système -> Restauration du système_

----------


## papagueff

Merci Flappie. Normalement j'ai résolue le problème en réinstallant le pilote du palonnier,réinstallation qui n'avait pas marché au 1er coup d'où l'idée de restaurer le système.
Maintenant j’arrête le PC et je verrais demain matin si je retrouve mon palo.Sinon je restaure.

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est rempli  ::):

----------


## papagueff

attention les copains je vous prépare une mission avec du sead pour les F18 (pas pour Mardi). Entrainez vous et visionnez le tuto de Empnicolas c'est très bien expliqué.

----------


## Trooper Harley

Tableau rempli!

----------


## Sigps220

Tableau rempli également. Les résultats sont surprenants, je voyais certain module beaucoup plus populaire que le tableau ne le montre. 
Je voyais le F-5 plus populaire que le Mig 21 mais ce n'est manifestement pas le cas. Par contre, je pense que les pilotes de F-5 volent plus fréquemment sur le topic que les pilotes de Mig  :;):  
J'avais l'impression que la carte Golfe persique était beaucoup plus répandue, ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas et la plupart des pilotes du Golfe possède également le Nevada. 

Si je pinaille, la colonne Corée me semble mal nommée, le Mig-21 n'est pas vraiment contemporain de ce conflit, Corée / Vietnam me semble plus adapté (mais c'est un détail).

----------


## Cabfire

Salut les canards volant  ::): 

On vient de se mettre à DCS avec un pote (VR toussa) et on dépouille un peu le SU25-T.

Je me demandais si vous connaissiez quelques campagnes ou mission coop pour ce chasseur.

J'ai moi même commencé à mettre le nez dans l'éditeur (pour par exemple rajouter un avion jouable sur les entraînements) mais je ne me sens pas de taille pour le moment par exemple à modifier la campagne de base.

----------


## Sigps220

> Je me demandais si vous connaissiez quelques campagnes ou mission coop pour ce chasseur.
> 
> J'ai moi même commencé à mettre le nez dans l'éditeur (pour par exemple rajouter un avion jouable sur les entraînements) mais je ne me sens pas de taille pour le moment par exemple à modifier la campagne de base.


Hum sauf erreur les missions des campagnes sont verrouillées et tu ne peux pas les modifier via l'éditeur. As-tu été faire un tour sur le site officiel, rubriques fichiers utilisateurs ? Je pense que tu dois pouvoir trouver des missions multi sympa pour le SU-25T. Après l'outil de recherche n'est pas super pratique pour trier.

----------


## Cabfire

Ah non je n'ai pas vu cela, mais je vais suivre le conseil et jeter un œil ou deux !

----------


## Flappie

Salut Cabfire, j'ai fait pas mal de missions pour Su-25T. Je te propose qu'on se donne rdv sur le Mumble CPC dans la journée. Je peux vous faire un truc sur mesure. Dispo vers 15h et jusqu'à 23h. Je serai sur le chan des trucs qui volent.

----------


## Cabfire

Attend ! On en est a prendre en main l'avion ^^

Mais je reviens vers toi si tu veux dès qu'on a un peu fait le tour de l’appareil pour se lancer dans de la mission.

----------


## Flappie

Je te propose des missions pour débuter, pas (du moins pas encore) pour retourner les forces de l'OTAN !  :^_^: 

J'ai une mission parfaite pour vous. Je l'adapte en vous ajoutant des messages d'info, et je t'envoie ça dans la soirée.

Au programme :

Décollage
Tir SEAD sur un radar non armé
Tir SEAD sur un radar armé
Tir roquettes sur du mou
Atterrissage

Ça te va ?

----------


## Cabfire

Oui ce sera très bien !

Même si on a pas encore attaqué l'armement, mais ce sera l'occasion de décortiquer. C'est d'ailleurs vraiment sympa toute la partie tuto sur DCS.

----------


## Flappie

Et voici : https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oEA...ew?usp=sharing

Bon vol à vous ! Quand vous vous sentirez prêts, n'hésitez pas à venir voler avec nous les mardis soirs à partir de 21h.  :;):

----------


## Cabfire

Merci à toi !

Et je pense qu'on apprécierait ! Mais avant on va essayer d’éviter de s'écraser sur la piste à l'atterissage :D

----------


## Rodwin

Intéressé ausi Flappie !
Je les pique ce soir, ne les enlève pas tout de suite !

----------


## Flappie

> Et je pense qu'on apprécierait ! Mais avant on va essayer d’éviter de s'écraser sur la piste à l'atterissage :D


Les crashes à l'atterro ne sont pas incompatibles avec le programme de nos soirées...  ::rolleyes::  Si tu savais combien de Harrier j'ai crashé en multi...




> Intéressé ausi Flappie !
> Je les pique ce soir, ne les enlève pas tout de suite !


Pas de souci, je ne comptais pas la supprimer de sitôt.

----------


## deadzone67

> attention les copains je vous prépare une mission avec du sead pour les F18 (pas pour Mardi). Entrainez vous et visionnez le tuto de Empnicolas c'est très bien expliqué.


Pensez à boire une bouteille de pinard avant c'est une mission Papagueff et c'est impossible de la réussir autrement :D

----------


## Flappie

> Pensez à boire une bouteille de pinard avant c'est une mission Papagueff et c'est impossible de la réussir autrement :D




Farpaitement !

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, on parlait tout récemment de la pauvreté de certains modèles 3D de DCS. Quelqu'un a justement jugé utile de comparer les objets les plus récemment modélisés par ED avec leurs plus anciens (qui datent vraisemblablement de _Flanker 2_). J'étais déjà conscient de la situation mais ça m'a tout de même fait bien rire !

----------


## Jokletox

Roh la vache ^^

----------


## Flappie

Les arêtes saillantes, c'est pour la furtivité, tu piges ?  :X1:

----------


## Cabfire

Apres une petite soirée circuit hier avec un pote et de navigation (plus prise en main des fonctions de l'AP) j'avais quelques questions comme ça qui me venait !

Concrètement, quel est le plus pratique dans un SU-25T, et sans la carte pour retrouver un alliée ? J'ai pensé à une rotation autour d'un WP, mais j'imagine que vous avez mieux à me proposer  :;): 

Je me posais également une question sur le vol en formation. Comment se retrouver ? Vous bloquez une altitude et un cap et vous ajuster la vitesse jusqu’à être cote à cote ? 

Bref, je suis curieux  ::):

----------


## papagueff

> Pensez à boire une bouteille de pinard avant c'est une mission Papagueff et c'est impossible de la réussir autrement :D


C'est pas gentil ce que tu dis là Deadzone. Prépares toi à avoir un suppositoire R77 dans le c.. pour te soigner ton agressivite aiguë.   ::siffle:: 
De plus si t'es un gros boulet pour pas voir les objectifs, c'est pas la faute à Papagueff, vas voir un opticien, tu as l'age.  :haha:

----------


## deadzone67

> C'est pas gentil ce que tu dis là Deadzone. Prépares toi à avoir un suppositoire R77 dans le c.. pour te soigner ton agressivite aiguë.  
> De plus si t'es un gros boulet pour pas voir les objectifs, c'est pas la faute à Papagueff, vas voir un opticien, tu as l'age.


Tu as raison je vais arrêter de piloter les yeux fermé  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

> https://i.imgur.com/b3oo0U7.jpg
> 
> Roh la vache ^^


Le S-3 est dans le même genre, quand tu dois te ravitailler sur cette appareil ça pique. Autant sur des appareils que tu ne vois pas ça peut le faire (et ça allège les FPS) mais dès que le joueur doit s'approcher il vaut mieux éviter les vieux modèles. C'est pour cela qu'il vaut mieux éviter les C-17 sur le parking et privilégier les C-130 qui sont mieux (mais en dessous des nouveaux modèles). 




> Apres une petite soirée circuit hier avec un pote et de navigation (plus prise en main des fonctions de l'AP) j'avais quelques questions comme ça qui me venait !
> 
> Concrètement, quel est le plus pratique dans un SU-25T, et sans la carte pour retrouver un alliée ? J'ai pensé à une rotation autour d'un WP, mais j'imagine que vous avez mieux à me proposer 
> 
> Je me posais également une question sur le vol en formation. Comment se retrouver ? Vous bloquez une altitude et un cap et vous ajuster la vitesse jusqu’à être cote à cote ? 
> 
> Bref, je suis curieux


Si tu dois te regrouper effectivement il vaut mieux prévoir un WP et que les différents groupes orbitent jusqu'à regroupement. Pour les ailliers c'est soit décollage 2 par 2, soit le leader ralenti en attendant le regroupement. Après dans le vol en formation c'est la mission de l'aillier de s'assurer qu'il respecte la formation.

----------


## Flappie

> Apres une petite soirée circuit hier avec un pote et de navigation (plus prise en main des fonctions de l'AP) j'avais quelques questions comme ça qui me venait !


Au fait, je te recommande la lecture de notre wiki, dans lequel nous consacrons deux pages aux Su-25T et Su-25. Comme ils ont des systèmes en commun, et notamment la Nav, tu devras passer régulièrement d'un article à l'autre. C'est par ici : http://wiki.zedroopy.net/doku.php

Pour se retrouver en vol, il n'y a pas de secret. Se mettre d'accord sur un waypoint, une alti, un sens de rotation, et si vraiment vous ne vous trouvez pas, lâchez des flares.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Apres une petite soirée circuit hier avec un pote et de navigation (plus prise en main des fonctions de l'AP) j'avais quelques questions comme ça qui me venait !


Au fait, je te recommande la lecture de notre wiki, dans lequel nous consacrons deux pages aux Su-25T et Su-25. Comme ils ont des systèmes en commun, et notamment la Nav, tu devras passer régulièrement d'un article à l'autre. C'est par ici : http://wiki.zedroopy.net/doku.php

Pour se retrouver en vol, il n'y a pas de secret. Se mettre d'accord sur un waypoint, une alti, un sens de rotation, et si vraiment vous ne vous trouvez pas, lâchez des flares. Pour débuter, il y a aussi moyen de remplacer les pods de contremesures du Su-25T par des fumigènes (touche "T" pour activer en vol). Avec ça, vous vous verrez de loin !  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

L'autre astuce pour se retrouver, ça peut également être de prévoir un point suffisamment haut pour que l'avion laisse une trainée de condensation (au dessus de 20.000 - 25.000 pieds).

----------


## Cabfire

Merci ! Et super intéressant le wiki et l'explication du "Vikhr"

----------


## papagueff

Du monde ce soir ? Tout compte fait la mission que j'avais en cours est terminée et si vous le désirez on pourra la faire. J'ai prévu du SEAD pour le F18 et après avoir testé c'est aussi facile que le 25T. En dehors du F18 il y aura comme appareils du Harrier, Mirage et A10c. A vos joysticks et à ce soir.

----------


## Jokletox

Ma fille est malade donc je doute d'être là, ou alors tard.

----------


## papagueff

> Ma fille est malade donc je doute d'être là, ou alors tard.


Le plus important c'est ta fille, occupes t'en bien, ma mission on la refera plus tard.

----------


## Flappie

Super soirée !  ::):  Merci à tous.

----------


## papagueff

Je suis content de la soirée, pas tant pour ma mission mais parce que Deadzone a enfin retrouvé la vue. Merci à lui et à vous tous, nous nous sommes bien amusés.   ::P:

----------


## Loloborgo

Rooh qui qui a oublié le train sur le 2000  ::P: 

Je me moque pas hein, ça m'est déjà arrivé  ::happy2::

----------


## Flappie

On en a discuté, car j'ai cru la même chose que toi. C'était pas un oubli apparemment...  ::P:

----------


## yuushiro

Effectivement, j'ai tenté un petit "touch & go" sur le stannis, sauf que j'y ai laissé quelques plûmes pièces du train d’atterrissage sur le pont.
Donc posé sur l'aéroport juste à côté avec les trains gauches et droite à 20% sorti et l'avant à 80%. Je pensais pas atteindre ce résultat !!

Sinon, très chouette soirée, même si la chasse adverse a montré son nez lorsque tous nos CAP étaient rentrés pour faire du CAS. Ils sont malins les adversaires maintenant  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

La sortie du MiG-19P est décalée par RAZBAM afin que le module soit le plus complet possible. On dirait que l'éditeur tiers a pris de bonnes résolutions pour 2019.

----------


## Jokletox

Ou alors ils ont peur que le F14 leur pique la vedette  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Je craquerai volontiers pour le MiG-19P quand on aura un théâtre adapté autre que le Caucase (Syrie, Vietnam, Pakistan, Afrique australe, Afrique équatoriale, autre région de Russie...).

----------


## Loloborgo

> Ou alors ils ont peur que le F14 leur pique la vedette


Celui là il va même voler la vedette au Frelon alors c'est pour dire!  ::P: 

Sinon le Farmer me tente réellement, je pense craquer au moment de la release!

N'hésitez pas à jeter un oeil aux vidéos de _SpudKnocker_ sur YT, elle montre un jet vraiment bien réalisé, ça donne envie de voler dessus!

----------


## Flappie

Je repense à cette seconde map DCS gratuite annoncée par ED... A mon avis, ce sera une map WWII, pour soulager le budget des gens séduits par DCS WWII. 

Du coup, j'imagine qu'il s'agira de Cliffs of Dover (icône de module spottée pendant un live récent), même si DCS n'a pour l'instant aucun appareil du planeset de la bataille d'Angleterre.

----------


## Loloborgo

Oui ça parait logique... 
Même si comme tu le précise les appareils ne collent pas.. 
Quoique ils n'ont pas annoncé un 190 qui correspond à la période de la bataille d'Angleterre ??

----------


## Flappie

> Quoique ils n'ont pas annoncé un 190 qui correspond à la période de la bataille d'Angleterre ??


Je ne crois pas. D'après ce que je lis sur Wikipédia, le Fw190-A2  a été produit à partir d'août 1941, alors que la Luftwaffe avait déjà rapatrié ses pilotes (en mai 1941) pour qu'ils servent sur le front de l'Est.

De même, le Mosquito qui nous a été promis a été mis en service à peu près en même temps que le Fw190-A2.

Seul le Ju-88 annoncé rentre dans les clous de la BoB.

Du coup, j'espère me tromper sur la seconde map gratuite...

----------


## Tugais

Ce ne serait après tout que la suite illogique des développements d'Eagle Dynamics depuis que DCS World est sur le marché.

La carte PG est le reflet du Golfe que nous connaissons aujourd'hui, la future carte Syrie vendue plus tard cette année est elle aussi contemporaine et même la carte des Malouines n'est pas la représentation des îles au début des années 80 ; tout ça alors que la majorité des appareils disponibles étaient en service dans la période 80 - fin 90 voir tout début 2000.

ED n'a jamais eu de politique cohérente sur le sujet et c'est bien dommage :/

----------


## Flappie

La map des Malouines sera contemporaine suite aux résultats du vote posté sur le sous forum Razbam.

Le consensus était que l'unique base créée après le conflit pouvait être facilement mise hors service afin de se rapprocher des conditions de 1982 ; l'inverse étant impossible.

Peut-être qu'un jour ED envisagera d'adapter ses maps contemporaines pour se conformer aux périodes des anciens conflits.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Ce ne serait après tout que la suite illogique des développements d'Eagle Dynamics depuis que DCS World est sur le marché.


C'est l'exact vérité ce que tu dis Tugais...

Bien sûr à ne pas répéter sur les forums officiels pour ne pas se faire bannir sans autre forme de procès!

----------


## Flappie

> Bien sûr à ne pas répéter sur les forums officiels pour ne pas se faire bannir sans autre forme de procès!


 Ça t'étonne ?

Quand t'es invité chez quelqu'un et que tu le traites avec mépris sous son propre toit, il n'a aucune bonne raison de ne pas te foutre dehors à coup de pied au cul.  :^_^:

----------


## Tugais

Je suis conscient que c'est le résultat du vote qui a orienté cette version moderne des Malouines et ça m'attriste d'autant plus #lesgens

Cela dit il s'agit ici d'une carte d'un développeur tiers et il aurait tord d'aller à contre courant d'un vote qu'il a lui-même mis en place. Par contre lorsque l'on parle d'ED, on est en droit de penser que l'équipe a une vision plus cohérente de son éco-système ; développer des théâtres d'opérations de 2019 alors que 90% du _plane set_ est pré-2000 ça n'a aucun sens. Le théâtre d'opération sur l'Afghanistan suivra sûrment le même chemin.

En écrivant ces lignes, je me dis qu'au final la seule explication logique serait que la branche d'ED qui travaille pour différents groupes étatiques doit livrer des cartes au plus près de la situation actuelle à ses clients en treillis. Ils ne feraient alors que livrer ces cartes aux joueurs dans le but d'arrondir les fins de mois - un peu la démarche qui a été suivie avec le A-10C qui était une commande de l'ANG. Ça expliquerait peut-être aussi pourquoi la politique commerciale de la carte Normandy diffère autant des autres cartes développées en interne : faire payer les assets WWII pour financer la reprise du développement de la carte, contrairement aux autres cartes et nouveaux assets qui eux ont déjà été payés par les gros bonnets.

----------


## Flappie

> En écrivant ces lignes, je me dis qu'au final la seule explication logique serait que la branche d'ED qui travaille pour différents groupes étatiques doit livrer des cartes au plus près de la situation actuelle à ses clients en treillis. Ils ne feraient alors que livrer ces cartes aux joueurs dans le but d'arrondir les fins de mois - un peu la démarche qui a été suivie avec le A-10C qui était une commande de l'ANG. Ça expliquerait peut-être aussi pourquoi la politique commerciale de la carte Normandy diffère autant des autres cartes développées en interne : faire payer les assets WWII pour financer la reprise du développement de la carte, contrairement aux autres cartes et nouveaux assets qui eux ont déjà été payés par les gros bonnets.


J'avais complètement oublié l'existence de _The Battle Simulator_, le pendant professionnel de DCS. Tu fais bien de le rappeler.

Je doute que ça explique le changement de modèle commercial concernant les assets DCS WWII (même si ça a certainement joué, puisqu'il est évident que les clients pro n'ont pas pour objectif de rejouer le D-Day). Mais ça peut largement expliquer le choix de sortir des maps contemporaires...

----------


## Loloborgo

> Ça t'étonne ?


Oui, les gars ont la réputation d'être un peu trop susceptibles!
La critique de Tugais est intelligemment formulée et constructive, ça devrait les inciter à la réflexion ^^

----------


## Flappie

Je pense qu'ils n'aiment pas qu'on pense à leur place, tout simplement. En revanche, ils apprécient les suggestions, mais font très très rarement des retours (même quand on signale un bug). Du coup, certaines personnes s'énervent, finissent par tenir des propos condescendants, et se font bannir.

Pour toute suggestion intelligemment formulée et constructive, il existe le sous forum DCS wishlist.  :;): 

Ici, quelqu'un demande des améliorations sur le système RWR. Il le fait constructivement, sans dire "ça fait quinze ans qu'on attend ça", "c'est facile à faire" ou encore "c'est facile à faire, tel jeu le fait déjà". Et le thread est encore là.

----------


## Tugais

> Tugais […] intelligemment


 ::lol:: 



Je fais régulièrement des critiques (argumentées) sur les forums d'ED et je n'ai jamais été banni ni même reçu un avertissement. J'échange parfois avec NineLine par MP et ça se passe toujours très bien, il faut rester pragmatique pour suivre et participer sur les forums d'ED.

----------


## Cabfire

Question  ::): 

Il y a une altitude un peu standard pour faire un piqué pour un lâcher de bombe en CCIP ? 5000 ?

----------


## Flappie

5000 carottes ? 5000 choux ?  :^_^: 

Plus les bombes "lisses" (non guidées) sont larguées haut, moins elles ont de chance d'atteindre leur cible, tout simplement parce qu'on vise moins bien une cible qui nous apparait ridiculement petite. Évidemment, plus on largue bas, plus on a de chances de se faire tailler en pièces par l'ennemi.

Il faut donc trouver un bon compromis. A mon avis, la bonne altitude, c'est celle que les SAM ennemis ne peuvent pas espérer atteindre, d'où l'importance du briefing, car tu dois savoir quels dangers tu vas survoler. Exemples :

Si la zone de la cible n'est pas défendue, tu peux faire une passe très basse, mais pas trop non plus, pour ne pas recevoir les éclats de ta propre bombe.Si la zone de la cible est défendue par des chars type BMP-2 ou T-72 ou Shilka, tu peux larguer à 1 800m (6000 pieds) sans trop prendre de risque, mais il faut vite remonter ensuite.Si la zone est couverte par un MANPAD, il faudra voler au-dessus de 3 500m (12 000 pieds). Dans ce cas, il sera encore possible de viser un gros bâtiment ; beaucoup moins facilement un véhicule. A moins de voler plus bas, en activant le brouillage IR si l'appareil en est équipé (c'est le cas du Su-25T), et/ou en utilisant préventivement les flares, largués à un intervalle régulier (disons toutes les 2 secondes).Si la zone est couverte par un SAM radar, il faut... fuir ! (dans le jeu, les chaffs sont bien moins efficaces contre les SAM radar que les flares contre les SAM IR).

----------


## Cabfire

Je pensais à 5000m, mais merci Flappie pour la réponse ultra compléte !

----------


## Flappie

A 5 000m, tu n'as plus grand chose à craindre à part les SAM radar et la chasse ennemie. Par contre, si tu parviens à taper un véhicule en CCIP à pareille altitude, on pourra te rebaptiser "Hawk eye".  ::):

----------


## Cabfire

Non non, a 5000m je pique comme un faucon sur ma proie ! (que je vois pas encore ^^)

----------


## Bacab

> 5000 carottes ? 5000 choux ? 
> 
> Plus les bombes "lisses" (non guidées) sont larguées haut, moins elles ont de chance d'atteindre leur cible, tout simplement parce qu'on vise moins bien une cible qui nous apparait ridiculement petite. Évidemment, plus on largue bas, plus on a de chances de se faire tailler en pièces par l'ennemi.
> 
> Il faut donc trouver un bon compromis. A mon avis, la bonne altitude, c'est celle que les SAM ennemis ne peuvent pas espérer atteindre, d'où l'importance du briefing, car tu dois savoir quels dangers tu vas survoler. Exemples :
> 
> Si la zone de la cible n'est pas défendue, tu peux faire une passe très basse, mais pas trop non plus, pour ne pas recevoir les éclats de ta propre bombe.Si la zone de la cible est défendue par des chars type BMP-2 ou T-72 ou Shilka, tu peux larguer à 1 800m (6000 pieds) sans trop prendre de risque, mais il faut vite remonter ensuite.Si la zone est couverte par un MANPAD, il faudra voler au-dessus de 3 500m (12 000 pieds). Dans ce cas, il sera encore possible de viser un gros bâtiment ; beaucoup moins facilement un véhicule. A moins de voler plus bas, en activant le brouillage IR si l'appareil en est équipé (c'est le cas du Su-25T), et/ou en utilisant préventivement les flares, largués à un intervalle régulier (disons toutes les 2 secondes).Si la zone est couverte par un SAM radar, il faut... fuir ! (dans le jeu, les chaffs sont bien moins efficaces contre les SAM radar que les flares contre les SAM IR).


La bombe est l'arme la plus précise qui soit : peux importe comment elle est larguée elle finit toujours par toucher le sol.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Non non, a 5000m je pique comme un faucon sur ma proie ! (que je vois pas encore ^^)


Ah oui, tu parlais de l'alti du début du piqué. Moi, je parlais de l'altitude du largage, mais tu l'auras sans doute compris.

----------


## yuushiro

C'est pour cela que rien ne vaut un bon petit A10C avec son pod et ses GBU12 guidées au laser. Ça fait mouche à tous les coups  ::ninja:: 

Bon, vu que je suis tranquille ce soir, je vais certainement aller voler en A10C sur le serveur de la 104th. Si du monde veut venir détruire quelques cibles avec moi, vous êtes les bienvenus.

----------


## papagueff

C'est parti pour les promos sur DCS, jusqu'au 14 Février. J'ai craqué pour le Harrier, maintenant j'ai plus qu'à me familiariser avec ce nouvel appareil.  ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pour cela que rien ne vaut un bon petit A10C avec son pod et ses GBU12 guidées au laser. Ça fait mouche à tous les coups 
> 
> Bon, vu que je suis tranquille ce soir, je vais certainement aller voler en A10C sur le serveur de la 104th. Si du monde veut venir détruire quelques cibles avec moi, vous êtes les bienvenus.


Ho Yuushiro,j'ai vu ton message trop tard, je serais bien venu. Tant pis, ce sera pour une autre fois.

----------


## Flappie

> C'est parti pour les promos sur DCS, jusqu'au 14 Février. J'ai craqué pour le Harrier, maintenant j'ai plus qu'à me familiariser avec ce nouvel appareil.


Pas de souci, je te prends sous mon aile.  :;):  On voit ça mardi.

----------


## Cabfire

J'avais une question un peu spécifique au sujet de l'éditeur de mission.

En faite j'ai bien capté comment faire apparaitre une smoke sur une zone de déclenchement pas de soucie. Par contre visiblement il n'y a pas moyen d’arrêter cette smoke. Je ne vois aucune action la dessus ? 

Je voulais bêtement coller une smoke et la faire disparaître après un bombardement réussis par exemple, et j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas possible.

Vous confirmez ?

----------


## yuushiro

En lien aussi avec les questions sur l'éditeur de mission. Je voulais me faire une petite mission d'entrainement pour le FA18 avec les maverick et les GBU, par contre je sèche sur l'aspect JTAC par un drone.
J'aimerai bien avec 1 drone au dessus de mes cibles, qui illumine celles-ci pour que les maverick puissent accrocher le laser. J'ai fouillé un peut partout dans l'éditeur de mission en vain. Il faut scripter quelque chose à la main pour parvenir à faire cela ?

----------


## papagueff

> En lien aussi avec les questions sur l'éditeur de mission. Je voulais me faire une petite mission d'entrainement pour le FA18 avec les maverick et les GBU, par contre je sèche sur l'aspect JTAC par un drone.
> J'aimerai bien avec 1 drone au dessus de mes cibles, qui illumine celles-ci pour que les maverick puissent accrocher le laser. J'ai fouillé un peut partout dans l'éditeur de mission en vain. Il faut scripter quelque chose à la main pour parvenir à faire cela ?


pff! désolé Yuushiro ,je ne suis pas assez doué pour te répondre mais je ne doute pas que Flappie, Empnicolas ou bien un autre vont te donner la solution. 
Toutefois je regarderais si je trouve la solution.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pas de souci, je te prends sous mon aile.  On voit ça mardi.


merci Flappie, même avant si tu veux.

----------


## yuushiro

Bon, après avoir fouillé dans les vidéos de EmpNicolas (merci à lui), il faut passer par un script car le JTAC semble pas être super futé.
J'ai trouvé ce repository là sur github (https://github.com/ciribob/DCS-JTACAutoLaze) qui propose quelques scripts. Je vais essayer avec un de ceux ci.

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'avais une question un peu spécifique au sujet de l'éditeur de mission.
> 
> En faite j'ai bien capté comment faire apparaitre une smoke sur une zone de déclenchement pas de soucie. Par contre visiblement il n'y a pas moyen d’arrêter cette smoke. Je ne vois aucune action la dessus ? 
> 
> Je voulais bêtement coller une smoke et la faire disparaître après un bombardement réussis par exemple, et j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas possible.
> 
> Vous confirmez ?


Une smoke dure 3min dans le jeu, il n'ai pas possible de retirer la fumée avant la fin du smoke





> Bon, après avoir fouillé dans les vidéos de EmpNicolas (merci à lui), il faut passer par un script car le JTAC semble pas être super futé.
> J'ai trouvé ce repository là sur github (https://github.com/ciribob/DCS-JTACAutoLaze) qui propose quelques scripts. Je vais essayer avec un de ceux ci.


Avec un drone, cela se fait très bien, ca devient vite merdique par contre avec des unités au sol (attention l'eclairage laser par une IA est impossible au dessus de 5nm)
Vidéo avec explication pour utiliser les mavericks laser mais aussi faire un JTAC ainsi que la mission disponible en téléchargement dans la description: https://youtu.be/2Sqx2K4QwCI

----------


## yuushiro

Merci EmpNicolas

----------


## papagueff

attention les gars, en visionnant une vidéo de Empnicolas sur le Harrier avec Flappie, Benoit et Malakit sur le mappage des touches dans vos commentaires qui sont enregistrés vous nommez le serveur ainsi que le mot de passe. Ces vidéos qui étant accessibles à tous (Merci Empnicolas) nous risquons un jour de nous trouver des indésirables sur notre serveur qui vont nous mettre le bazar. Voir à rectifier ce passage ou supprimer carrément la vidéo mais cela serait  dommage.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: Patch 3.010:


L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-727945

Dear pilots,


The new content will be made available in a few weeks, but we have decided to release the update 3.010 now to publish many improvements and fixes which are already ready. U-2VS Collector Plane is now available in Career mode and can be equipped with rockets. P-47D-28 now sports 4K textures made by Martin =ICDP= Catney. [glow=red]There are also DM improvements [/glow]and we hope this update should finish the current cycle of DM improvements for now. Important multiplayer and AI fixes are also in. Last, but not the least, is the optimized GUI which should yield more performance in flight. The full change list follows:


Additions


1. New exterior 4K textures for P-47D-28 (main, bump, specular, official paint schemes) by Martin =ICDP= Catney;
2. U-2VS Collector Plane is now available in Stalingrad and Kuban careers (night bombing missions);
3. U-2VS Collector Plane can be equipped with ROS-82 and RBS-82 unguided rockets;
4. Buildings can be destroyed by an aircraft impact;


[glow=red]DM improvements[/glow]


5. HE rounds no longer damage armored objects without penetrating the armor in certain cases;
6. AP rounds penetration of a multi-element armor has been fixed (reduced);
7. AP rounds can travel further after penetrating a target through;
8. [glow=red]Now wings are correctly damaged when their root parts are hit on Bf-109F/G/K, Ju-87, IL-2, I-16, La-5, Yak-1, Yak-7, LaGG-3, MiG-3, U-2, MC 202, P-39, P-40;[/glow]
9. The sturdiness of the tail part of the fuselage has been corrected for all planes;
10. Ramming with the propeller has been reworked;
11. Previously developed tech (instability of the airflow around the damaged parts of the aircraft skinning) has been applied to all aircraft;
12. Ballistics and armor penetration of BR-350B and BR-350BSP rounds (F-34, ZiS-5 and ZiS-3 guns) has been corrected according to the report TsNII-48 2VV-2;
13. Pz-VI-H1: weak spots in the gun mantlet have been corrected;
14. Soldiers walking on airfields can be killed now;
15. Rear right wheel damage has been corrected for all wheeled vehicles;


[glow=red]Multiplayer improvements[/glow]


16. A large mission running on a server won't prevent some players from joining;
17. Data delivery under heavy loaded servers has been reworked. We hope this will help to fix several problems caused by data loss, such as 'greyed out start button', 'damage application delay', 'AA fire delay', 'invisikle planes', 'invulnerable planes', etc.;
18. The game (and the server) won't freeze for several moments when a very large bomb explodes in a very dense built up area;


[glow=red]AI and FM improvements
[/glow]

19. One more case of AI following its target into the ground has been found and fixed;
20. AI correctly turns on the engine in a ground start situation without taxiing;
21. [glow=red]P-47D-28 stall behavior has been corrected[/glow];
22. Detached P-47D-28 flaps appear correctly now;
23. Bombsights in an automatic mode made less jumpy;


[glow=red]GUI improvements
[/glow]

24. Many GUI elements made clearer;
25. [glow=red]Automatic GUI scale option added (useful for 4K screens and VR)[/glow];
26. Lists rendering has been optimized, improving the overall GUI performance, settings and Career mode responsiveness, etc;
27. In-game GUI has been optimized, yielding up to 20% performance in some cases;
28. Switching the HUD on and off or changing the mini-map scale no longer causes a delay;
29. Multiplayer gunner positions dialog window has been corrected for Ju 88 A-4;
30. Target symbols made clearer on the navigation map

Other improvements


31. Certain buildings shouldn't levitate above the terrain anymore;
32. Some bridges with uneven driveways were fixed;
33. Aircraft cruise speeds were corrected in the Career mode so wingmen won't lag behind the flight leaders;
34. Previously AI-only unit 293rd IAP is now joinable by the player in Stalingrad and Kuban TOWs;
35. "Blazing Steppe" and "Sea Dragons" campaigns are now available in French thanks to Dominique Girouard;
36. "Fortress on the Volga" campaign is now available in German thanks to II/JG11ATLAN, ram0506 and =27=Davesteu.
37. "Havoc over the Kuban" campaign has been updated.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je vois que IL2 BOS et BOM sont en soldes sur Steam à 16€, et vu que j'a un casque VR depuis ce week-end, je suis bien tenté d'en prendre un. 
Niveau VR, c'est du tout bon d'après ce que j'ai pu lire ici et ailleurs, même si niveau perfs avec mon i5 2500k@4,3 Ghz j'ai peur d'être un peu juste.

Et on peut faire toute la campagne solo en VR ?

Entre les 2, y'en a qui est mieux ?

----------


## pollux 18

L'intégralité du soft est compatible en VR, en solo comme en Multi. 

Pour les choix des opus, c'est plus une question de goûts par rapport aux différents appareils proposé avec les map.

----------


## Flappie

> attention les gars, en visionnant une vidéo de Empnicolas sur le Harrier avec Flappie, Benoit et Malakit sur le mappage des touches dans vos commentaires qui sont enregistrés vous nommez le serveur ainsi que le mot de passe. Ces vidéos qui étant accessibles à tous (Merci Empnicolas) nous risquons un jour de nous trouver des indésirables sur notre serveur qui vont nous mettre le bazar. Voir à rectifier ce passage ou supprimer carrément la vidéo mais cela serait  dommage.


Je pense que Nico aurait plus vite fait de changer le mot de passe en cas d'intrusion !  :;): 




> Je vois que IL2 BOS et BOM sont en soldes sur Steam à 16€, et vu que j'a un casque VR depuis ce week-end, je suis bien tenté d'en prendre un. 
> Niveau VR, c'est du tout bon d'après ce que j'ai pu lire ici et ailleurs, même si niveau perfs avec mon i5 2500k@4,3 Ghz j'ai peur d'être un peu juste.
> 
> Et on peut faire toute la campagne solo en VR ?
> 
> Entre les 2, y'en a qui est mieux ?


Personnellement, je trouve les maps des deux premiers opus trop plates, alors que la map Kuban offre une bonne variété de paysages différents (côte, montagnes, plaines, forêts...). Ca facilite la nav, aussi.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Kuban vu qu'il est 2 fois plus cher que les autres pour le moment je préfère partir sur les 1ers

----------


## Flappie

Alors tu devrais comparer attentivement le planeset des deux premiers pour repérer les appareils qui te plaisent le plus :
He-111 ou Ju-88 ?
Ju-87 Stuka ou Bf-110 ?
LaGG-3 ou I-16 ?
Yak-1 ou MiG-3 ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Si je prends sur Steam je suis obligé de commencer par BoS visiblement, ce qui n'est pas le cas sur le site des dèvs. Mais si je prends sur le site des dèvs, j'imagine que c'est hors Steam ? Du coup pour la VR je sais pas trop comment ça fonctionne sans SteamVR...

----------


## pollux 18

Steam VR s'activera dans tous les cas, que tu le prennes sur Steam ou sur le fofo officiel. 

Mais en le prenant sur le site de l"éditeur, tu permettras au développeur de toucher l'intégralité de leur revenu, la ou Steam ce prend 30% dans la poche. 
Tu pourras choisir l'opus que tu veux, la ou steam t'oblige à commencer par BOS,  
Tu bénéficieras de mise à jour plus fréquente et rapide 
et tu pourras quand même migrer ton compte officiel vers Steam si vraiment tu ne peux pas t'en passer mais il n'y aura pas de retour en arrière.


La news:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...feb-11th-2019/

Attention Pilots! 


To celebrate the Lunar New Year, we have launched a sale on our website and Steam. You’ll find some great deals including for the first time  The sale runs from 10am PDT on February 4th until 10am February 11th, 2019. A great time to fill up your hangar! Many prices are their lowest ever, take a look!

Official IL2 Webstore



IL-2 on Steam



- 33% OFF of Battle of Kuban and a whopping 75% OFF ALL Rise of Flight merchandise.



- 33% OFF Battle of Kuban - For the first time ever! 



- 66% OFF Battle of Stalingrad - Please note that having at least the base game (Stalingrad) on Steam means you can launch it from the Steam client without entering a login and password and you can access your IL-2 content purchased elsewhere if you link the accounts.



- 66% OFF Battle of Moscow 



- 66% OFF Fw-190 A-3, La-5 series 8, P-40E-1 and MC202 Collector Planes - For aces on a budget! 



- 52% OFF Ju 52/3m Collector Plane - Delivering packages has never been so affordable! 



- 40% OFF Bf 109 G-6, Hs 129 B-2, La-5FN (Series 2), Spitfire Mk.VB, Yak-1b Series 127 Collector Planes - High Performance, Low Price! 



- 66% OFF 10 Days of Autumn and Blazing Steppe Scripted Historical Campaigns - Lowest Price Ever! 



- 25% OFF Havoc Over the Kuban Scripted Campaign - Two engines, One great price!



- 75% OFF all Rise of Flight Content - That's almost Free! 



As usual, if you purchase a plane you already have you can send it as a Gift to a friend or squadron mate.



See  you in the skies!



The Sturmovik Team﻿

----------


## JulLeBarge

OK merci pour les infos !

----------


## Empnicolas

> attention les gars, en visionnant une vidéo de Empnicolas sur le Harrier avec Flappie, Benoit et Malakit sur le mappage des touches dans vos commentaires qui sont enregistrés vous nommez le serveur ainsi que le mot de passe. Ces vidéos qui étant accessibles à tous (Merci Empnicolas) nous risquons un jour de nous trouver des indésirables sur notre serveur qui vont nous mettre le bazar. Voir à rectifier ce passage ou supprimer carrément la vidéo mais cela serait  dommage.


J'ai fait une microcoupure dans la vidéo, le problème est réglé

----------


## Empnicolas

> attention les gars, en visionnant une vidéo de Empnicolas sur le Harrier avec Flappie, Benoit et Malakit sur le mappage des touches dans vos commentaires qui sont enregistrés vous nommez le serveur ainsi que le mot de passe. Ces vidéos qui étant accessibles à tous (Merci Empnicolas) nous risquons un jour de nous trouver des indésirables sur notre serveur qui vont nous mettre le bazar. Voir à rectifier ce passage ou supprimer carrément la vidéo mais cela serait  dommage.


J'ai fait une microcoupure dans la vidéo, le problème est réglé

----------


## papagueff

> J'ai fait une microcoupure dans la vidéo, le problème est réglé


Merci Nico. Mais pas besoin de le dire deux fois.   ::XD::

----------


## Trooper Harley

Hello tout le monde, désolé de n'avoir pu être présent la semaine dernière... Le boulot ne me laisse malheureusement parfois pas beaucoup de temps !

Et ce soir ça risque d'être encore le cas... Mais je serais dispo jeudi soir et ce week-end pour ceux qui seront motivés !

A+

----------


## Flappie

Je serai présent ce soir, pour coacher papagueff sur le Harrier.

----------


## yuushiro

Je rentre du ski, jsuis un peu claqué, je vais voir si j'arrive à venir.

----------


## Flappie

papagueff, pour la prochaine mission de dépucelage en Harrier, rappelle-moi d'aborder le sujet de l'alarme bingo fuel. N'étant pas pré-configurée, il est important de ne pas l'oublier pendant le démarrage. On l'a vu hier...  ::XD::

----------


## yuushiro

Mine de rien Flappie, j'ai aussi failli me faire piéger avec l'A10C hier. 
Quand je me suis posé, j'ai zieuté les jauges, me restait plus que 0.5 dans chaque aile

Edit: @Flappie Tu peux mettre la mission de mardi soir sur le TS pour que je puisse la récupérer. J'aimerai m'entrainer à la chasse dessus. Merci

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie Tu peux mettre la mission de mardi soir sur le TS pour que je puisse la récupérer. J'aimerai m'entrainer à la chasse dessus. Merci


Elle y est déjà. Elle s'appelle "Attaque d'île iranienne", c'est une mission de Nico.

----------


## papagueff

> papagueff, pour la prochaine mission de dépucelage en Harrier, rappelle-moi d'aborder le sujet de l'alarme bingo fuel. N'étant pas pré-configurée, il est important de ne pas l'oublier pendant le démarrage. On l'a vu hier...


pas de souci Flappie mais je galère sérieux avec l'utilisation des boutons TDC et Sensors, je sais pas si je fais un appui, en haut, en bas, à droite, à gauche, cela n'ouvre pas les actions désirées. Enfin c'est le binzzzzz ! Je regarde et re regarde les vidéos mais bon sang que c'est dur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mine de rien Flappie, j'ai aussi failli me faire piéger avec l'A10C hier. 
> Quand je me suis posé, j'ai zieuté les jauges, me restait plus que 0.5 dans chaque aile
> 
> Edit: @Flappie Tu peux mettre la mission de mardi soir sur le TS pour que je puisse la récupérer. J'aimerai m'entrainer à la chasse dessus. Merci


Pour te mettre short pétrole avec le A10c faut en vouloir. Tu as du naviguer 24 heures ?   ::huh::

----------


## yuushiro

> Elle y est déjà. Elle s'appelle "Attaque d'île iranienne", c'est une mission de Nico.


Bon, j'ai bien fait de pas prendre la chasse mardi ! J'ai décollé, j'ai trouvé la chasse adverse, puis ça à donné : Bip bip bip bip, flare flare, tapis !!




> Pour te mettre short pétrole avec le A10c faut en vouloir. Tu as du naviguer 24 heures ?


Vu que j'avais chargé un peu le bébé avec de quoi faire sombrer l'île à 3 ou 4 reprise  ::P: , j'avais du réduire la quantité de carburant (j'avais du partir avec un petit 65-70% de mémoire) pour rester dans les clous au niveau charge maximale.

----------


## Bacab

Afin de résister au solde j'ai décidé de voler avec des avions que je n'ai quasiment jamais utilisé. Me voici donc à apprendre les bases de l'A-10C et je souhaiterai mettre en pratique ce que j'ai appris dans les trainings. Par quelles missions faciles (du genre pas comme celle d'Instant Action sur SoH avec 3 SA-13, 2 SA-6 et 2 SZU) puis-je commencer ?

----------


## papagueff

> Afin de résister au solde j'ai décidé de voler avec des avions que je n'ai quasiment jamais utilisé. Me voici donc à apprendre les bases de l'A-10C et je souhaiterai mettre en pratique ce que j'ai appris dans les trainings. Par quelles missions faciles (du genre pas comme celle d'Instant Action sur SoH avec 3 SA-13, 2 SA-6 et 2 SZU) puis-je commencer ?


Salut Bacab, Dans les missions de DCS programmées pour le A10c tu as 4 missions qui à mon avis sont gérables et progressives en difficultés pour un débutant.
- River Raider ( destruction de 6 bunkers avec difficulté progressive au fur et à mesure que tu avance dans ta progression)
-Weapons training
-Sitting Ducks
-In the Weeds
Dans ces trois dernière ce sont des blindés de plus en plus dangereux pour ton appareil au fur et à mesure que tu progresse.
Un conseil compte tenu de la performance de ton TGP, vole très haut pour avoir l'avantage sur les SAM.

Voilà, bon entrainement.

PS: si tu veux des conseils nous pouvons faire des vols ensemble. Dis moi simplement tes disponibilités.

----------


## Bacab

> Salut Bacab, Dans les missions de DCS programmées pour le A10c tu as 4 missions qui à mon avis sont gérables et progressives en difficultés pour un débutant.
> - River Raider ( destruction de 6 bunkers avec difficulté progressive au fur et à mesure que tu avance dans ta progression)
> -Weapons training
> -Sitting Ducks
> -In the Weeds
> Dans ces trois dernière ce sont des blindés de plus en plus dangereux pour ton appareil au fur et à mesure que tu progresse.
> Un conseil compte tenu de la performance de ton TGP, vole très haut pour avoir l'avantage sur les SAM.
> 
> Voilà, bon entrainement.
> ...


Merci !
Je garde ta proposition en tête mais pour le moment je préfère découvrir l'avion par moi même.

----------


## Bacab

J'avais espéré qu'en apprenant l'A-10C je ne rencontrerai aucun bug mais en fait si : donc pour information les Mavericks sur rail LAU-88 ne fonctionnent pas bien sur la dernière version (OB et stable). En cause le FM des missiles qui a été amélioré pour inclure un "loft" au départ. Sauf que sur le LAU-88 2/3 des Mavericks sont penchés et donc loftent dans la mauvaise direction et perdent leur cible au lancement... voila, voila. (fait l'objet d'un bug report chez ED)

Sinon plusieurs missions que mentionnent papagueff sont devenues très difficiles depuis qu'ED a ajouté des arbres à la map Caucase. Dans River Raider notamment le bunker 1 est complètement masqué.

----------


## Flappie

> J'avais espéré qu'en apprenant l'A-10C je ne rencontrerai aucun bug mais en fait si : donc pour information les Mavericks sur rail LAU-88 ne fonctionnent pas bien sur la dernière version (OB et stable). En cause le FM des missiles qui a été amélioré pour inclure un "loft" au départ. Sauf que sur le LAU-88 2/3 des Mavericks sont penchés et donc loftent dans la mauvaise direction et perdent leur cible au lancement... voila, voila. (fait l'objet d'un bug report chez ED)
> 
> Sinon plusieurs missions que mentionnent papagueff sont devenues très difficiles depuis qu'ED a ajouté des arbres à la map Caucase. Dans River Raider notamment le bunker 1 est complètement masqué.


ED a ajouté une fonction qui permet de supprimer des zone entières de statiques (batiments, arbres...). Les missions et campagnes du Caucase sont progressivement mises à jour, mais je pensais que c'en était fini, depuis le temps que le nouveau Caucase est sorti...

Au besoin, tu peux éditer la mission pour corriger le problème. Je l'avais déjà fait pour une mission de la campagne gratuite du Huey (une IA ne repartait pas après la fin d'une embuscade).

----------


## Bacab

> ED a ajouté une fonction qui permet de supprimer des zone entières de statiques (batiments, arbres...). Les missions et campagnes du Caucase sont progressivement mises à jour, mais je pensais que c'en était fini, depuis le temps que le nouveau Caucase est sorti...
> 
> Au besoin, tu peux éditer la mission pour corriger le problème. Je l'avais déjà fait pour une mission de la campagne gratuite du Huey (une IA ne repartait pas après la fin d'une embuscade).


C'est bon à savoir ! Opération élagage au Caucase !

----------


## Flappie

En gros, tu places des zones circulaires plus ou moins superposés (histoire que ça ne ressemble pas à l'affiche de _Signes_) sur la foret à traiter, et tu lances la commande "Scenery Remove" pour chaque zone au démarrage de la mission. Pouf, les objets n'existent plus.

Attention : en multi, ça manque encore d'optimisation. Il faut y aller mollo car les clients souffrent en se connectant (envoi des infos de suppressions d'objets).
En solo : tout baigne.

----------


## Flappie

J'envoie la v0.3 de ma map DCS Caucase à Viper. Elle devrait bientôt être dispo dans CombatFlite.  :;): 

Au menu :
- Des routes et des rues ! Toutes !
- Des rails entièrement refaits
- Des polygones lissés, donc plus jolis
- Quelques fixes sur la couche aquatique
- Quelques modifs de mise en forme (contours, lignes HT, geo grid, noms des villes)
- Carte en 1900dpi (contre 1800 auparavant)

----------


## Tugais

Que du bonheur ! Merci Flappie \o/

Autre petite nouvelle du weekend, la mise à disposition du manuel du module Tomcat par Heatblur, pour le moment la version web, elle est dispo en suivant ce lien : http://www.heatblur.se/F-14Manual/index.html

----------


## Chaussette

> Que du bonheur ! Merci Flappie \o/
> 
> Autre petite nouvelle du weekend, la mise à disposition du manuel du module Tomcat par Heatblur, pour le moment la version web, elle est dispo en suivant ce lien : http://www.heatblur.se/F-14Manual/index.html


Il y en a bien un qui va dumper ça et en faire un PDF...

----------


## papagueff

> Sinon plusieurs missions que mentionnent papagueff sont devenues très difficiles depuis qu'ED a ajouté des arbres à la map Caucase. Dans River Raider notamment le bunker 1 est complètement masqué.


Je n'ai pas fais cette mission depuis un long moment mais il me semble que l'emplacement des Bunkers correspondent aux WP, donc arbres ou pas quand tu accroches ton TGP sur le WP tu es sur ta cible.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y en a bien un qui va dumper ça et en faire un PDF...


et surtout en français.   ::|:

----------


## war-p

> Je n'ai pas fais cette mission depuis un long moment mais il me semble que l'emplacement des Bunkers correspondent aux WP, donc arbres ou pas quand tu accroches ton TGP sur le WP tu es sur ta cible.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> et surtout en français.


Les munitions traversent pas les arbres.

----------


## Flappie

Je confirme, et je garde un souvenir cocasse d'une mission de la campagne Ouzturkistan durant laquelle un arbre a vaillamment défendu l'ennemi a plusieurs reprises, en arrêtant nos Vikhrs avec son tronc.

----------


## war-p

> Je confirme, et je garde un souvenir cocasse d'une mission de la campagne Ouzturkistan durant laquelle un arbre a vaillamment défendu l'ennemi a plusieurs reprises, en arrêtant nos Vikhrs avec son tronc.


D'ailleurs si un jour les munitions incendiaires promises pour le F18 voient le jour, ça serait sympa qu'elles crament les arbres. TOUT BRÛLER  :Bave:

----------


## papagueff

> Les munitions traversent pas les arbres.


 et depuis quand ? j'ai fais cette mission à plusieurs reprises et jamais un arbre n'a arrêté mes GBU 12.   ::blink:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On vole ce soir ?

----------


## papagueff

bon,les copains,dans le doute j'ai faite cette mission "River Raider" Voilà le debriefing:
-1ere passe sur le bunker n°)1 avec une GBU 12. Rien de détruit
-2eme passage sur le bunker  n°)2 toujours avec une GBU 12. Bunker détruit
-3eme passage sur le bunker n°)1 avec CBU 38. Bunker détruit.
Fin de la mission.
Conclusion: les arbres n’arrêtent pas les bombes mais effectivement sans visuel sur l'objectif il n'est pas facile d'affiner le ciblage. Par contre énormément de départ Sam, j'ai vidé ma soute à flaires mais tranquille au 3ème passage sur le bunker 1 leurs rampes de lancement étant vides, tout au moins au niveau des deux premier bunkers.

----------


## papagueff

15 minutes que je suis sur TS et personne à l'horizon. Vous avez tous la grippe ? Ceci dit je crois que moi aussi je me suis croché, donc si personne ne vient, ça m'arrange.

----------


## Jokletox

Moi dispo dans 10/15 min si tout se passe bien.

----------


## Bacab

> bon,les copains,dans le doute j'ai faite cette mission "River Raider" Voilà le debriefing:
> -1ere passe sur le bunker n°)1 avec une GBU 12. Rien de détruit
> -2eme passage sur le bunker  n°)2 toujours avec une GBU 12. Bunker détruit
> -3eme passage sur le bunker n°)1 avec CBU 38. Bunker détruit.
> Fin de la mission.
> Conclusion: les arbres n’arrêtent pas les bombes mais effectivement sans visuel sur l'objectif il n'est pas facile d'affiner le ciblage. Par contre énormément de départ Sam, j'ai vidé ma soute à flaires mais tranquille au 3ème passage sur le bunker 1 leurs rampes de lancement étant vides, tout au moins au niveau des deux premier bunkers.


C'est gentil d'avoir regardé. A l'occasion je défricherai et retenterai la mission.

----------


## Loloborgo

Je viens de passer un petit moment à "feuilleter" la doc du Tomcat d'HeatBlur, dispo ici, et devinez quoi ? Qui c'est qui va se contenter de faire des ronds dans le ciel avec ? C'est bibi!  ::P: 

Non sérieusement ça s'annonce touffu à prendre en main, il a intérêt à assurer le moustachu derrière!  :^_^: 

Vous y avez jeté un oeil ? (et perdu deux heures ?  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Flappie

Comme je le mate sur mon mobile dans le bus, j'en suis encore à la description des systèmes de la bête (les modes du throttle, le mode dégradé des moteurs...). Mais je savoure, parce que le format est très lisible. Ca change de la police et des images étriquées du manuel du Viggen !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Petite retour sur IL-2 BOS en VR, que j'ai finalement pris sur Steam.

J'ai passé 3h sur le soft, surtout à configurer le bazar, entre les options graphiques pour que ça tourne bien en VR et les touches.
J'ai eu du mal à avoir un jeu bien fluide, mais c'est très beau et immersif par contre (les cockpits sont splendides  :Bave: )

J'ai testé les 2 premières missions de la carrière, mais mon pilote est mort à la seconde... Alors que je joue en mode personnalisé assez "arcade" car je suis pas un gros fan de la simu hardcore.

Au final, j'ai trouvé les missions peu passionnantes: on passe beaucoup de temps à voler pour atteindre les checkpoints, on abat un avion et "mission terminée". Je sais pas si ça s’améliore ensuite. J'avoue que mon test a été assez court car je voulais garder la possibilité de me faire rembourser par Steam, ce que j'ai finalement fait.

Mais je sais pas si j'ai bien fait... Y'a pas vraiment d'alternative à IL-2 BoX pour le dogfight WW2 en VR...

J'ai bien retenté l'expérience War Thunder, qui à l'avantage d'être super fluide, mais c'est pas le bon choix pour plusieurs raisons:
- jouer au joystick n'a aucun sens en mode arcade et réaliste, où les contrôles à la souris ont un net avantage. J'ai fait le test, je finis 3 ou 4ème de mon équipe à la souris, et bon dernier au joystick...
- les contrôles au joystick sont très imprécis, il faut encore que j'améliore les réglages mais j'avais pas de souci sur IL-2 alors que sur WT je galère pour garder ma cible dans la mire
- il faut passer en mode simu pour profiter du joystick mais j'ai un bug qui m'empêche d'y accéder, et de ce que j'ai lu la VR est compliquée en mode simu car on voit pas les cibles
- c'est principalement un jeu multi, et moi ce que je cherche c'est une bonne expérience solo, si possible scénarisée. J'ai testé les missions solo de WT, c'est pas génial, mais pas vraiment pire que celles de IL-2 (sauf que sur IL-2 y'a l'idée de carrière cohérente qui est intéressante quand même)

Bref, je trouve qu'il manque un entre 2: un jeu axé plutôt solo, avec un contenu scénarisé, à mi-chemin entre arcade et simu (où comme dans IL-2 une réalisme paramétrable) et qui supporte la VR. Mais je dois être le seul à attendre ce genre de jeu  ::(:

----------


## Bopnc

Les campagnes dynamiques d'IL2 sont ouvertement réputées pour être médiocres, même hors VR. 

Perso, ma meilleure expérience VR sur IL-2, c'est la campagne scénarisée (et payante) "Ten Days of Autumn" (y'en a d'autres, mais que j'ai pas encore essayées). 
Les missions sont relativement courtes (forcément l'aérodrome est au front), la scénarisation est assez cool, et on peut mettre les réglages comme on veut (en particulier réalisme maximum MAIS en s'autorisant les étiquettes pour identifier les avions ponctuellement). 

Bon par contre, ça reste du simu. Perso je le joue en mode réaliste, et passer 15mn à faire de la navigation à vue en faisant gaffe au ciel et aux jauges moteurs ne me dérange pas.

Il y a des campagnes gratuites aussi, dont certaines sont réputées comme étant de qualité. 
Mais tu ne coupera pas à des moments de "mou" qui seront un peu chiant si tu n'as pas de navigation ou de gestion moteur à faire (à cause des aides activées).

----------


## JulLeBarge

Quand tu parles de campagnes dynamiques,  tu y inclues aussi le mode carrière ? Sinon, tu l'as testé ?
 Je trouve que la scénarisation y est super light: t'as une vidéo sans parole ni texte pour planter le cadre, un pavé à lire en anglais sur le background de ton pilote, et basta, ensuite tu passes de journée en journée sans trop comprendre ce qui se passe. Si je compare à Flying Tiger (jeu arcade pour le coup) auquel j'avais joué, IL-2 c'est plus un bête enchaînement de missions qu'une vraie campagne avec une histoire à suivre. J'ai pas testé les campagnes payantes et gratuites, ça pourrait être une option.

C'est sûr que le fait de vouloir jouer en mode simu-light rend certaines missions un peu longues pour rien, je devrais retester en désactivant certaines aides, notamment à la navigation. Pour la gestion moteur, etc... j'avoue que ça ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça et qu'en VR, avec seulement un joystick, j'ai pas les boutons suffisants pour gérer tout ça. J'imagine qu'avec un HOTAS ça doit se faire par contre.

----------


## Bopnc

J'ai moins pratiqué le mode carrière, mais de ce que j'en ai vu c'est un peu la même chose que les campagne dynamiques avec plus d'enrobage. Y'avais peut être un peu plus de surprises également (je me souvient avoir été attaqué sur l'aérodrome au retour). Faudrait que je continue, pour voir. 

Perso quand j'ai une envie de dog-fight, j'utilise énormément le mode "action rapide" qui te permet de configurer ce que tu veux comme tu le veux et d'entrer direct dans le bain.

La gestion moteur est un aspect important du combat aérien de l'époque. C'est assez rude de se forcer à ménager ses températures en plein combat tournoyant et ça ajoute une bonne couche de gameplay. Mais effectivement sans HOTAS, c'est compliqué.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Comme je le mate sur mon mobile dans le bus, j'en suis encore à la description des systèmes de la bête (les modes du throttle, le mode dégradé des moteurs...). Mais je savoure, parce que le format est très lisible. Ca change de la police et des images étriquées du manuel du Viggen !


Tu me fais réaliser que je n'ai jamais consulté la doc du Viggen, j'ai fait un mix de pif et de Chuck’s Guide, entrecoupé de crashs et de hurlements  ::P: 
Et quand j'imagine que les Canards du topic des Wargames ont élévé le fait de ne jamais toucher au manuel d'un jeu bien complexe au rang de véritable art, moi je me dis que pour les simus tel que DCS ou BMS je suis le maître  ::trollface:: 
Et ne me parlez pas de la doc du Hornet, elle n'existe pas! 

Mais bon je vais faire un effort pour le Tomcat, il n'est jamais trop tard pour faire les choses intelligemment, surtout que pour celui-ci, Chuck ne fera pas de guide illustré, et ça c'est le genre d'annonce dure à encaisser!


Pour parler de choses plus joyeuses, rendez-vous en fin d'année pour la sortie du F-16C Block 50, j'ai hâte!  :^_^:

----------


## Cabfire

Dites moi les canards,

Quel sont les causes qui peuvent faire que lors d'un bombardement en CCIP, la bombe peux toucher et endommager l'avion juste après le largage ? 

Ça ne m'arrive pas souvent, mais parfois, j'endommage l'avion comme ça, ce qui résulte en divers crash. L'angle du piquet peut être ? Ou alors le fait que l'attitude n'est pas a l'horizontal au moment du largage ?

----------


## Jokletox

T'es trop bas tout simplement ?

Édit : tu parles bien du souffle de la bombe ?

----------


## partizan

Quand tu largues tu dois tirer sur le manche pour éloigner le fuselage de la bombe (sinon tu peux peter avec... et en bas ils se bidonnent).

----------


## Cabfire

Non non je ne parle pas du souffle, mais bien de la bombe qui touche l'avion juste après le décrochage des points d'emports. J'ai toujours l'impression que je redresse juste après, mais tu dois avoir raison, je dois attendre un peu trop.

----------


## Bacab

> Non non je ne parle pas du souffle, mais bien de la bombe qui touche l'avion juste après le décrochage des points d'emports. J'ai toujours l'impression que je redresse juste après, mais tu dois avoir raison, je dois attendre un peu trop.


Largage en G négatif ?

----------


## Sigps220

> Non non je ne parle pas du souffle, mais bien de la bombe qui touche l'avion juste après le décrochage des points d'emports. J'ai toujours l'impression que je redresse juste après, mais tu dois avoir raison, je dois attendre un peu trop.


Ca ressemble effectivement à un largage en G négatif où tu opères un léger piqué soit pendant le largage soit juste après. 
Du coup : 
- Soit tu fais un léger piqué pendant ton largage, peut être en voulant trop compenser le mouvement de l'avion qui tend à "remonter" une fois déchargé du poids de l'emport. 
- Soit tu redresses trop brutalement et l'arrière de ton appareil vient percuter les bombes. En fonction de ta vitesse et de l'angle de largage elles peuvent rester proches de l'appareil pendant un moment.

Après quelques explosions de Viggen liées à des micro piqué pendant une passe (qui est assez longue en Viggen) j'ai pris l'habitude de ne plus toucher au stick pendant 1 à 2 secondes en cours de largage. Je redresse franchement à l'issue de cette temporisation.

----------


## Cabfire

Je penche pour un redressement trop rapide alors.

Bien que... au moment ou l'autorisation de largage est confirmé, et la ligne verticale présente, j'ai tendance à corriger l'emplacement du réticule pour ensuite larguer, peut-être ça aussi.

----------


## jeanba

> Il y a des campagnes gratuites aussi, dont certaines sont réputées comme étant de qualité. 
> Mais tu ne coupera pas à des moments de "mou" qui seront un peu chiant si tu n'as pas de navigation ou de gestion moteur à faire (à cause des aides activées).


Mes campagnes préférées:
JG51 over Velikie Luki : https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...-velikie-luki/
I./JG 51 over the Rzhev Salient campaign : http://www.axis-and-allies-paintwork...d.php?view.943

_Notes : essayez de jouer ces deux campagnes dans cet ordre, car elles correspondent à l'ordre chronologique_

LIONS OF KALININ : http://www.axis-and-allies-paintwork...d.php?view.989

Ce n'est pas une campagne, mais plutôt une série de mission sur lesquelles je m'étais bien éclaté:
Sturmoviks over Stalingrad : http://www.axis-and-allies-paintwork...d.php?view.906

celle-ci aussi est pas mal:
Platzschutzstaffel Pitomnik Mission Pack : http://www.axis-and-allies-paintwork...d.php?view.906
Juri l'a mise en version 2 ici : http://www.axis-and-allies-paintwork....php?view.1009 (je ne l'ai pas jouée, mais compte tenu de la qualité de la précédente, j'ai plutôt confiance)
Pareil pour Chir Front (https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...gn-chir-front/) : j'ai joué une ancienne version qui était excellente

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour ce retour ! Je vais mettre tout ça dans l'OP.

Si d'autres ont des retours positifs sur des campagnes gratuite ou payantes, que ce soit pour IL-2 ou DCS, dites-nous tout ici.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci jeanba, en voilà des trucs sympas à essayer !

----------


## Sigps220

> Je penche pour un redressement trop rapide alors.
> 
> Bien que... au moment ou l'autorisation de largage est confirmé, et la ligne verticale présente, j'ai tendance à corriger l'emplacement du réticule pour ensuite larguer, peut-être ça aussi.


Je pense que c'est cette correction qui pose problème. Au moment du largage tu dois être immobile au niveau de tes commandes. Si tu dois faire des ajustements de position au moment du largage c'est pas bon et tu as aussi un risque de collision au moment du largage : soit une collision avec l'avion ou collision de 2 bombes.  
La ligne de chute te permet de préparer l'alignement et de vérifier si tu es bien positionné, par contre quand la croix (ou le point) commence à arriver ça ne te laisse plus que le temps de faire des micro-corrections.

----------


## Flappie

Dites, je voudrais compléter notre guide du matos avec un avis sur le palo de luxe "TPR" de Thrustmaster. Quelqu'un ici l'aurait-il essayé ?

----------


## jeanba

Désolé pour le double post : la vieillesse est un naufrage (à coups de RB75s comme disent les heureux possesseurs du Viggen)

Pour les campagnes, vous parlez desquelles ?
PWCG : https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/forum/99-pwcg-for-bos/ ?
ou le mode carrière "ingame" ?

Quoiqu'il arrive, elles sont toutes un peu répétitives, et j'ai toujours 4-5 campagnes des deux systèmes en cours pour cette raison
C'est quand même souvent historique :
Par exemple pour les campagnes bombardiers moyens (je fais une campagne A20 au dessus du Kuban), historiquement, ils tapaient 10 jours de suite sur le même objectifs assez souvent.

Notez que PWCG propose un mode de campagne "en ligne".

PWCG n'est pas très immersif pour l'attaque au sol à basse altitude : 
Par exemple, une batterie d'artillerie c'est 5 canons posés au pif (parfois au milieu d'une rivière, parfois en pleine forêt) contrairement au mode carrière, où les canons sont retranchées, il y a des camions à côté, des stocks d'obus, un centre de commandement avec radio ...

Par contre, les missions de chasseurs sur PWCG sont sympas : à Stalingrad par exemple, du côté soviétique, c'est un peu la panique et il m'arrive souvent de rentrer tout seul à pied. Seul problème : on rencontre des FW190 (qui n'y ont jamais été) et des MC202 dès août 42, alors qu'ils ont effectués au total 17 missions au dessus de Stalingrad, sans jamais livrer de combat aérien.

Bref, pour les missions d'attaque au sol (Il2, Bf109E, 11E ...), j'ai plutôt tendance à privilégier la carrière, pour la chasse, ce serait plutôt PWCG

----------


## Flappie

> la vieillesse est un *naufrage* (à coups de *RB75s* comme disent les heureux possesseurs du Viggen)


Plutôt Rb-09 Rb-04 ou Rb-15 si on parle de naufrage.  :;):  

Merci pour ton retour. Je ne connaissais pas PWCG. Je vais en causer chez les Autruches Volantes.

EDIT: je me suis gouré aussi.  ::P:

----------


## jeanba

> Plutôt Rb-09 ou Rb-15 si on parle de naufrage.


Arrête de m'enfoncer  ::): 


Les gros RB-09 et RB15 étaient plutôt réservés aux "gros poissons", les suédois s'étant aperçus qu'ils risquaient d'en manquer car les falklands et la guerre Iran Irak ont démontré que ce type de missile n'avait pas une taux de réussite de 100%, contrairement à ce qu'on pensait avant et que de plus, ils n'étaient pas vraiment adaptés à l'attaque de navire de débarquement ou assimilés (edit : source = Air Fan 94, 95, et 96, 1986)
Au contraire, les iraniens et leurs F4 armés de Maverick ont démontré l'efficacité de ce type d'arme contre des navires de débarquement (lire le bouquin de Razoux sur la guerre Iran Iraq) , pour un coût bien plus faible (bataille d'Umm Qasr, novembre 1980, de mémoire)
edit : un lien qui va bien : https://books.google.fr/books?id=98c...hantom&f=false

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour ces infos.
Dans DCS, je pense que le Maverick du Viggen (AGM-65A) est incapable de locker un navire... mais je n'ai encore jamais essayé, donc je n'y mettrais pas ma main à couper.

----------


## Sigps220

> Arrête de m'enfoncer 
> 
> Les gros RB-09 et RB15 étaient plutôt réservés aux "gros poissons", les suédois s'étant aperçus qu'ils d'en manquer car les falklands et la guerre Iran Irak ont démontré que ce type de missile n'avait pas une taux de réussite de 100%, contrairement à ce qu'on pensait avant et que de plus, ils n'étaient pas vraiment adaptés à l'attaque de navire de débarquement ou assimilés.
> Au contraire, les iraniens et leurs F4 armés de Maverick ont démontré l'efficacité de ce type d'arme contre des navires de débarquement (lire le bouquin de Razoux sur la guerre Iran Iraq) , pour un coût bien plus faible (bataille d'Umm Qasr, novembre 1980, de mémoire)
> edit : un lien qui va bien : https://books.google.fr/books?id=98c...hantom&f=false


Les missiles anti-navires types Rb-04 ou Rb-15 ont quand même une allonge bien supérieur au Maverick et permettent de tirer en étant hors de portée d'une rispote. Le fonctionnement Iranien me semble plutôt être un "mode dégradé" qui tient compte des circonstances et des moyens utilisables plutôt qu'un choix opératif "parfait". Je ne suis pas certain que les Iraniens auraient procédés de la sorte s'ils avaient eu en dotation des Harpoons ou Exocet aérien. 

Lors de la guerre des Malouines, les Argentins ont utilisés des Exocet avec un résultat impressionnant et quasi sans perte, là où les Iraniens perdent 1 patrouilleurs et quasiment 2 avions. En utilisant des missiles anti-navires, les patrouilleurs IRN auraient pu se retirer et il n'y aurait probablement pas eu de perte navale côté IRN et aucune perte aérienne pour quasiment autant de coût au but. Les Maverick utilisés étaient à charge lourde et donc de gros bébé, assez proche d'un missile anti-navire. Y compris en terme de taille et de coût unitaire qui devait être également assez proche (sans compter le coût que représente la perte d'un appareil voire d'un équipage).

On pourrait utiliser DCS pour simuler un affrontement de ce type (après tout Clancy a écrit Tempête Rouge en jouant avec un collègue à Harpon). Si l'on part sur un scénario avec 4 patrouilleurs dans un groupe et un second avec 1 cargo et 2 patrouilleurs Osa. Deux alternatives : 
- 4 Viggen chargé de Maverick
- 4 Viggen chargé de Rb-04

Le bouquin de Razoux est une bible, super bien écrit qui se lit facilement. Il est très instructif pour comprendre ce conflit assez méconnu. Pour les créateurs de missions, il peut donner des idées de scénario.

----------


## jeanba

> Les missiles anti-navires types Rb-04 ou Rb-15 ont quand même une allonge bien supérieur au Maverick et permettent de tirer en étant plus à l'abris. Le fonctionnement Iranien me semble plutôt être un "mode dégradé" qui tient compte des circonstances et des moyens utilisables plutôt qu'un choix opératif "parfait". Je ne suis pas certain que les Iraniens auraient procédés de la sorte s'ils avaient eu en dotation des Harpoons ou Exocet.


Ma réponse tient en une image :;): 

Les RB75 coûtent beaucoup moins cher que leurs gros copains RB-4 / RB-15, et c'est le gros problème.

Comme tout le monde, les suédois pensaient avoir des stocks suffisants en se basant sur une probabilité de coup au but de 70-80% de mémoire. Les expériences du début des années 80 ont montré que c'était un peu plus compliqué que cela :
Les chances de coup au but étaient de cet ordre, mais les chances de neutraliser le navire contre un adversaire qui connait la musique : longe les côtes, utilise des leurres (des "vrais leurres", mais aussi des navires bidons) ... faisait qu'on a estimé qu'espérer qu'un missile = un navire neutralisé (ou presque) était très optimiste.
Ajoute à ça que pour les militaires suédois, avec Olof Palme, ce n'était plus "open bar", il a fallu sérieusement envisager le "mode dégradé".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On pourrait utiliser DCS pour simuler un affrontement de ce type (après tout Clancy a écrit Tempête Rouge en jouant avec un collègue à Harpon). Si l'on part sur un scénario avec 4 patrouilleurs dans un groupe et un second avec 1 cargo et 2 patrouilleurs Osa. Deux alternatives : 
> - 4 Viggen chargé de Maverick
> - 4 Viggen chargé de Rb-04
> 
> Le bouquin de Razoux est une bible, super bien écrit qui se lit facilement. Il est très instructif pour comprendre ce conflit assez méconnu. Pour les créateurs de missions, il peut donner des idées de scénario.


Tout à fait d'accord pour tout ça.
J'ai aussi lu le bouquin de Razoux sur La Guerre des 6 Jours qui est excellent sur le plan militaire
A l'époque où je faisais du wargame, on avait fait des attaques de navire à coup de Mavericks (sur la base de la série d'articles d'Air Fan), et c'était bien marrant

----------


## Flappie

> Les missiles anti-navires types *Rb-04* ou Rb-15 
> [...]
> Le bouquin de Razoux est une bible, super bien écrit qui se lit facilement. Il est très instructif pour comprendre ce conflit assez méconnu. Pour les créateurs de missions, il peut donner des idées de scénario.


Oups, merci pour la correction (j'ai du faire 15-4=9 dans ma tête) !

J'ai lu plusieurs récits de pilotes iraniens à ce sujet sur Hoggit dernièrement. C'était très intéressant, et effectivement ça m'a donné des idées de missions. Je m'en inspirerai certainement pour ma prochaine campagne, sur Persian Gulf. Mais je vais d'abord terminer ma carte du Caucase.

----------


## Sigps220

> Ma réponse tient en une image
> https://www.multi-change.com/ressour...EK-01000-A.jpg
> Les RB75 coûtent beaucoup moins cher que leurs gros copains RB-4 / RB-15, et c'est le gros problème.
> 
> Comme tout le monde, les suédois pensaient avoir des stocks suffisants en se basant sur une probabilité de coup au but de 70-80% de mémoire. Les expériences du début des années 80 ont montré que c'était un peu plus compliqué que cela :
> Les chances de coup au but étaient de cet ordre, mais les chances de neutraliser le navire contre un adversaire qui connait la musique : longe les côtes, utilise des leurres (des "vrais leurres", mais aussi des navires bidons) ... faisait qu'on a estimé qu'espérer qu'un missile = un navire neutralisé (ou presque) était très optimiste.
> Ajoute à ça que pour les militaires suédois, avec Olof Palme, ce n'était plus "open bar", il a fallu sérieusement envisager le "mode dégradé".


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi sur le côté financier, mais il faut aussi ajouter dans l'équation le coût de la perte d'un appareil (financier mais également en terme d'opération). Pour moi, la problématique des missiles anti-navires impliquent deux choses : 
- Comment peut-on répondre à une attaque saturante avec une flotte composée de multiples navires ? Un Viggen c'est 2 Rb-4, une flotte d'invasion soviétique c'est des dizaines, voire des centaines de navires, or la Suède n'a pas suffisamment d'appareil dans son parc pour lancer suffisamment de missiles pour contrer l'invasion. Sans compter les dispositifs leurre / anti-missiles. 

- Comment garantir la survivabilité des avions qui attaquent ? La frappe à coup de Maverick me semble possible dans un contexte persique avec 2 armées de taille à peu près identique (affirmation contestable je l'admets),mais surtout qui dispose de moyens naval limité. Une flotte escortée par des Frégates / Destroyers AA offre une bulle de protection qui s'étend bien au-delà de la portée utile des Mavericks. Les OSA qui disposent uniquement de missiles IR courte portée, ont mis hors de combat la moitié de l'escadron d'attaque. Que se serait-il passé contre une flotte équipée de missile AA moyenne portée ? 

Je ne suis pas expert (enfin uniquement expert CPC  ::rolleyes:: ), mais la réponse à ces contraintes me semble de deux ordres : 

- Le Rb-15 est multi-support, on pallie le manque d'avion par des batteries au sol, qui nécessitent un équipage moins formés et sont moins couteuses. Il s'agit de batterie hyper-mobile pour éviter un tir de contre-batterie et pouvoir espérer tirer d'autres salves, avec un fonctionnement en réseau pour synchroniser la frappes multi-support.  



- Une amélioration du ciblage du missile pour optimiser sa recherche de la meilleure cible et éviter qu'il aille s'écraser contre le cargo plein de rouille réquisitionné pour faire tampon. Bien évidemment aucune communication là-dessus mais une sorte de Home on Jam ou ciblage prioritaire de la cible la plus menaçante me paraitrait sur le papier une stratégie "intelligente".

----------


## papagueff

Bon , ça me prend le choux. J'ai suivi les conseils de plusieurs vidéos pour l'utilisation des AGM sur le Harrier, je pense avoir suivi la procédure;
- désignation avec le hud de l'emplacement approximatif de l'objectif.
- Allumage du pod TV et recherche d'un blindé avec le réticule TV.
- Allumage du Maverick avec la touche cage/uncage, le maverick se cale direct sur la désignation TV,je grossi la vue maverick. Je suis prêt à tirer.

Mais voila; 
- je ne vois pas le gros réticule de visée du maverick sur le hud.
- Sur la caméra du maverick la croix ne clignote jamais d'où l'impossibilité de tirer.
Au secours les copains.   ::cry::

----------


## Sigps220

> Bon , ça me prend le choux. J'ai suivi les conseils de plusieurs vidéos pour l'utilisation des AGM sur le Harrier, je pense avoir suivi la procédure;
> - désignation avec le hud de l'emplacement approximatif de l'objectif.
> - Allumage du pod TV et recherche d'un blindé avec le réticule TV.
> - Allumage du Maverick avec la touche cage/uncage, le maverick se cale direct sur la désignation TV,je grossi la vue maverick. Je suis prêt à tirer.
> 
> Mais voila; 
> - je ne vois pas le gros réticule de visée du maverick sur le hud.
> - Sur la caméra du maverick la croix ne clignote jamais d'où l'impossibilité de tirer.
> Au secours les copains.


Question stupide mais Mode AG et Master Arm sur Arm ? 
Sinon c'est que le Maverick n'est pas encore chaud mais si tu arrives à bouger le seeker ça ne devrait pas être cela. Je n'ai pas le Harrier, mais le fonctionnement entre le Harrier et le Hornet est identique de mémoire.

----------


## jeanba

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi sur le côté financier, mais il faut aussi ajouter dans l'équation le coût de la perte d'un appareil (financier mais également en terme d'opération). Pour moi, la problématique des missiles anti-navires impliquent deux choses : 
> - Comment peut-on répondre à une attaque saturante avec une flotte composée de multiples navires ? Un Viggen c'est 2 Rb-4, une flotte d'invasion soviétique c'est des dizaines, voire des centaines de navires, or la Suède n'a pas suffisamment d'appareil dans son parc pour lancer suffisamment de missiles pour contrer l'invasion. Sans compter les dispositifs leurre / anti-missiles. 
> 
> - Comment garantir la survivabilité des avions qui attaquent ? La frappe à coup de Maverick me semble possible dans un contexte persique avec 2 armées de taille à peu près identique (affirmation contestable je l'admets),mais surtout qui dispose de moyens naval limité. Une flotte escortée par des Frégates / Destroyers AA offre une bulle de protection qui s'étend bien au-delà de la portée utile des Mavericks. Les OSA qui disposent uniquement de missiles IR courte portée, ont mis hors de combat la moitié de l'escadron d'attaque. Que se serait-il passé contre une flotte équipée de missile AA moyenne portée ?


Déjà, des militaires, (et pas que) qui se retrouvent dans la m.. à cause  de courtes vues budgétaires, on connait.
De plus, dans les fantasmes d'une troisième guerre mondiale, on imaginait des pertes totalement effroyables, et la Suède n'espérait pas tenir longtemps.
Son objectif était avant tout dissuasif : expliquer aux Russes que ça leur coûterait moins cher de passer à côté que par chez eux 

Spoiler Alert! 


(surtout qu'avec ABBA qui risque de chanter ...)





> Je ne suis pas expert (enfin uniquement expert CPC ), mais la réponse à ces contraintes me semble de deux ordres : 
> 
> - Le Rb-15 est multi-support, on pallie le manque d'avion par des batteries au sol, qui nécessitent un équipage moins formés et sont moins couteuses. Il s'agit de batterie hyper-mobile pour éviter un tir de contre-batterie et pouvoir espérer tirer d'autres salves, avec un fonctionnement en réseau pour synchroniser la frappes multi-support.  
> https://youtu.be/xkEfLG2micU


En plus d'être expert CPC, j'ai fait des parties de Harpoon (au début des années 90), donc côté avis "café du commerce", je suis capable d'en imposer  ::): 
A l'époque, on le jouait comme ça : une première "salve" de missiles anti-navire pour "assouplir" et désorganiser la force navale ennemie, puis on utilisait les Maverick, voire des bombes, roquettes pour achever tout le monde.
Par rapport aux iraniens, les suédois disposaient à l'époque d'une auto-protection de bonne qualité, ça jouait pas mal contre les missiles genre strella, voire Gecko ...
L'objectif des batteries terrestres était avant tout dissuasif.
Il s'agissait plus de mener une guerre de harcèlement et d’embuscade qu'un combat frontal.
Evidemment, ce sont des expériences ludiques, qui ont tout à fait leur place ici ou sur le topic CMANO (http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...3%A9alit%C3%A9), mais de là à les qualifier de réalistes ...
Par contre, c'était bien marrant !!!



> - Une amélioration du ciblage du missile pour optimiser sa recherche de la meilleure cible et éviter qu'il aille s'écraser contre le cargo plein de rouille réquisitionné pour faire tampon. Bien évidemment la communication là-dessus mais une sorte de Home on Jam ou ciblage prioritaire de la cible la plus menaçante me paraitrait sur le papier une stratégie "intelligente".


Là, on parle de la technologie des années 80, et c'était pas si facile.

----------


## Flappie

> Bon , ça me prend le choux. J'ai suivi les conseils de plusieurs vidéos pour l'utilisation des AGM sur le Harrier, je pense avoir suivi la procédure;
> - désignation avec le hud de l'emplacement approximatif de l'objectif.
> - Allumage du pod TV et recherche d'un blindé avec le réticule TV.
> - Allumage du Maverick avec la touche cage/uncage, le maverick se cale direct sur la désignation TV,je grossi la vue maverick. Je suis prêt à tirer.
> 
> Mais voila; 
> - je ne vois pas le gros réticule de visée du maverick sur le hud.
> - Sur la caméra du maverick la croix ne clignote jamais d'où l'impossibilité de tirer.
> Au secours les copains.


Yop, tu as oublié ce qu'on oublie toujours au début : le "TMS haut" pour switcher de TV (ou TPOD) à *IRMV*. Tu as aussi oublié de locker. Je corrige donc ci-dessous :

- Désignation avec le hud de l'emplacement approximatif de l'objectif.
- Allumage du pod TV et recherche d'un blindé avec le réticule TV.
- "TMS haut" pour afficher IRMV en haut de la vue caméra.
- Allumage du Maverick avec la touche cage/uncage, le maverick se cale direct sur la désignation TV.
- Locker (le Maverick doit légèrement bouger et est maintenant parfaitement centré sur la cible).
- Tirer.

Tiens-moi au jus. On révisera ça ce mardi.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Yop, tu as oublié ce qu'on oublie toujours au début : le "TMS haut" pour switcher de TV (ou TPOD) à *IRMV*. Tu as aussi oublié de locker. Je corrige donc ci-dessous :
> 
> - Désignation avec le hud de l'emplacement approximatif de l'objectif.
> - Allumage du pod TV et recherche d'un blindé avec le réticule TV.
> - "TMS haut" pour afficher IRMV en haut de la vue caméra.
> - Allumage du Maverick avec la touche cage/uncage, le maverick se cale direct sur la désignation TV.
> - Locker (le Maverick doit légèrement bouger et est maintenant parfaitement centré sur la cible).
> - Tirer.
> 
> Tiens-moi au jus. On révisera ça ce mardi.


J'avais refait un peu de harrier récemment, il faut je crois aussi armer le maverick avec le sélecteur comme pour les bombes: le passer de "SAFE" à je sais plus quoi (enfin tout sauf safe)

----------


## Flappie

Ça, je le fais au sol, perso. Pareil pour les bombes.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Dites, je voudrais compléter notre guide du matos avec un avis sur le palo de luxe "TPR" de Thrustmaster. Quelqu'un ici l'aurait-il essayé ?


Argh, figure toi que j'ai failli me l'offrir pour noël, mais je n'ai finalement pas sauté le pas..

Je lui trouve une gueule d'enfer, d'autant plus que les premiers retours sont bons, voir même très bons!

Tu as le test de Checksix-fr.com qui en parle, à voir ici : http://www.checksix-fr.com/test-thru...ndular-rudder/

----------


## jeanba

> Ça, je le fais au sol, perso. Pareil pour les bombes.


C'est pas très dans les procédures d'armer les bombes au sol ::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

Si ça peut te rassurer, je n'active le Master Arm qu'une fois en l'air.

Après, ça dépend ce qu'on appelle "armer" les bombes : quand je fais un jettison, mes bombes ne pètent pas, malgré la conf que je fais au sol. Ça veut bien dire qu'elles ne sont pas armées, si ?

@Loloborgo : Oui, j'avais déjà lu la review de C6, mais je préfère mettre sur le wiki l'avis des canards qu'on connait bien. Bon, le tarif du biniou est tellement dissuasif que je pense que je vais me contenter de l'avis de C6 pour une fois.

----------


## papagueff

> Question stupide mais Mode AG et Master Arm sur Arm ? 
> Sinon c'est que le Maverick n'est pas encore chaud mais si tu arrives à bouger le seeker ça ne devrait pas être cela. Je n'ai pas le Harrier, mais le fonctionnement entre le Harrier et le Hornet est identique de mémoire.


Oui! Master arm on,AG on,et mavericks chauds.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'avais refait un peu de harrier récemment, il faut je crois aussi armer le maverick avec le sélecteur comme pour les bombes: le passer de "SAFE" à je sais plus quoi (enfin tout sauf safe)


Effectivement, j'y ai pensé à ça, j'ai essayé toute les positions, sans succès.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Yop, tu as oublié ce qu'on oublie toujours au début : le "TMS haut" pour switcher de TV (ou TPOD) à *IRMV*. Tu as aussi oublié de locker. Je corrige donc ci-dessous :
> 
> - Désignation avec le hud de l'emplacement approximatif de l'objectif.
> - Allumage du pod TV et recherche d'un blindé avec le réticule TV.
> - "TMS haut" pour afficher IRMV en haut de la vue caméra.
> - Allumage du Maverick avec la touche cage/uncage, le maverick se cale direct sur la désignation TV.
> - Locker (le Maverick doit légèrement bouger et est maintenant parfaitement centré sur la cible).
> - Tirer.
> 
> Tiens-moi au jus. On révisera ça ce mardi.


Ok, je teste cet après midi. Merci.

----------


## papagueff

c'est bon tout fonctionne,quelques détails à voir ce soir.

----------


## Jokletox

> j'ai essayé toute les positions, sans succès.


T'inquiète, ça arrive à tout le monde d'avoir une petite "panne  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> T'inquiète, ça arrive à tout le monde d'avoir une petite "panne"


 :^_^:  Et dire que je l'ai laissée passer, celle-là...

----------


## papagueff

> T'inquiète, ça arrive à tout le monde d'avoir une petite "panne


 Ha ha ha ! j'aurais parié, je gagnais. Quand j'ai écris cette phrase, j'ai hésité un moment de la modifier car je me doutais bien que quelqu'un saisirait la balle au bond.
 Dommage Flappie, pas assez réactif.   ::happy2::

----------


## war-p

Hello, c'est possible de vous rejoindre ce soir?

----------


## Flappie

Salut war-p, désolé je n'ai pas vu ton message. Tu peux nous rejoindre quand tu veux, pas besoin de demander. Je te renvoie les coordonnées du TS de la Loose par MP, au cas où.

----------


## Cabfire

Bon , je crois que j'ai résolu mes problèmes de largage en CCIP. J'attend un peu avant de redresser et ça a l'air de mieux passer.

Par contre le pneu avant crevé à l’atterrissage parce que j'ai un gauche droite un peu violent ça c'est pas gagné ^^

----------


## Trooper Harley

Mission très sympa en huey hier soir malgré le fait que la CIA est un peu trop bien plaqué ses installations pour la récupération du VIP  ::ninja:: . La DZ en plein milieu de la forêt c'est coton... 

Et accessoirement les pilotes qui ont transformés leur Huey en supercopter par la suite  ::siffle::  .

Sinon pour ceux qui se poserait la question ou que cela intéresse, niveau config, je viens de monter la mienne (première tour pour ma part, uniquement des pc portable précédemment) :

- Ryzen 5 2600 @stock
- 16 gb ddr4 @2933 mhz
- KFA2 Rtx 2070 (1-click oc)  :Bave: 
- 1 to ssd m2 nvme
- alim 650w gold+

Avec ça DCS world tourne à + de 100 fps en moyenne en résolution 1080, avec tout à fond sauf le SSAA (ça bouffe à mort en perf ce paramètre... si je ne me trompe pas en gros ça calcul l'image dans une résolution plus grande non ?). Et j'ai suivis les conseils sur ce lien : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?p=3678263 pour paramétrer le reste. 

Il y a surement des optimisations (je débute) que je n'ai pas encore fais lors du montage et de l'installation de tout les composants donc je suis preneur si conseil il y a  ::happy2::  .

Et Flappie, on attends tes magnifique capture de la livrée ratp du Huey  :Bave:   ::P:

----------


## Flappie

La majorité des trucs à paramétrer sur sa nouvelle config pour gagner en perfs se trouve dans le BIOS de la carte mère (cadences mémoire, fonctions d'optimisation, etc.). Par exemple, il arrive que certaines CM utilisent par défaut des réglages qui ne tirent pas toujours pleinement parti du processeurs ou de la RAM installée, mais qui ont le mérite (à leurs yeux) de limiter les appels reçus en SAV. Mais ça fait des années que je ne me suis pas penché sur le sujet. Tu peux passer dans la section Hardware du forum, ou visiter le forum du constructeur de la CM... ou encore lire entièrement le manuel de la CM, si tu en as le courage.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et voici la bestiole aux couleurs RATP !  :^_^:

----------


## Trooper Harley

"Moving toward a better city"  :Bave:   :Bave:   :;):

----------


## papagueff

Excellent et génial, la livrée RATP

----------


## Loloborgo

Excellente la livrée  ::happy2:: 
Vous êtes arrivés en retard sur l'objectif j'espère hein ?  ::P: 

Le Huey je l'adore, outre son côté cinématographiquement culte, je l'aime parce qu'il est comme moi, un peu lourdeau  ::mellow::

----------


## Flappie

> Vous êtes arrivés en retard sur l'objectif j'espère hein ?


Il y a une histoire de timing à respecter dans la suite de la mission, mais hélas, nous n'avons pu aller jusque-là, donc on n'a pas été mis à l'épreuve du temps.  :^_^:  Un script ne s'est pas déclenché. J'ai encore du boulot pour débugger cette mission.

----------


## Flappie

J'apprends que MicroProse renaît de ses cendres et s'associe à iEntertainment Network pour produire _WarBirds 2020_.




> WarBirds 2020 FEATURES
> 
>     Launching for PC/Mac computers fall 2019.
>     Mobile and game system versions to launch in 2020.
>     Brand new graphics system using the Unreal 4 engine.
>     High Detail Cockpits and Aircraft.
>     New technology to map actual physical locations for more realistic simulation.
>     Regular Historical Events are held monthly over large geographical areas like Europe, Japan, and not the small area skirmishes of many other sim games.


Et là, je découvre qu'une série de jeux _WarBirds_ existe depuis 1995, et dont le dernier remonte à 2008. Vous connaissiez cette série ?  ::O:

----------


## zazvolley

Le retour de Microprose.Ma jeunesse et les premières simulations.. Avion, Tank....sur Amiga..

----------


## TuxFr78

> Il y a une histoire de timing à respecter dans la suite de la mission, mais hélas, nous n'avons pu aller jusque-là, donc on n'a pas été mis à l'épreuve du temps.  Un script ne s'est pas déclenché. J'ai encore du boulot pour débugger cette mission.


C'est pas faute d'avoir essayé de déclencher ce script !

----------


## jeanba

> C'est pas faute d'avoir essayé de déclencher ce script !
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/z7XGh2B/Screen-190219-223400.png
> https://i.ibb.co/HhhdrJT/Screen-190219-225515.png
> https://i.ibb.co/stZNQnT/Screen-190219-225527.png


Je serais le pilote, j'exercerais mon droit de retrait.

----------


## Flappie

Ahah, oui, y'avait de quoi. J'avançais sous les arbres, mètre après mètre... mais c'est passé.  ::P:

----------


## jeanba

Nouveau patch pour CloDo:
https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...february-2019/

----------


## Cabfire

Dites moi ..

Il n'y a pas moyen de virer le parachute d'atterrissage en touchant le loadout d'un avion on est d'accord ? 


Le mien a disparu comme cela, et je me demande si ce n'est pas le reload essence et armement qui a généré le problème... personne n'a eu ce genre de truc ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Pas sur que le parachute revienne avec un simple reload si tu l'as déjà utilisé. Il faut peut-être attendre le délai de réparation.
Attention aussi à ne pas appuyer 2 fois sur la commande, puisque la deuxième fois largue le parachute (de mémoire).

Après il n'y a pas vraiment de raison de l'utiliser sauf à atterrir dans la pampa...  ::ninja::

----------


## Loloborgo

Exact, le parachute ne sers qu'une fois, et il faut faire un repair de l'appareil en étant sur le tarmac pour qu'il soit de nouveau installé!




> Après il n'y a pas vraiment de raison de l'utiliser sauf à atterrir dans la pampa...


Ah non attends le parachute à l'atterrissage c'est trop stylé! Et ça permet de s'arrêter...  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Exact, le parachute ne sers qu'une fois, et il faut faire un repair de l'appareil en étant sur le tarmac pour qu'il soit de nouveau installé!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah non attends le parachute à l'atterrissage c'est trop stylé! Et ça permet de s'arrêter...


Un repair, carrément ? Je ne m'en souviens pas du tout.

----------


## Cabfire

Ah oui ok, un repair donc, par contre ça se trouve sur l’écran de reload/refuel ?

----------


## Loloborgo

> Un repair, carrément ? Je ne m'en souviens pas du tout.


Alors je n'ai pas pratiqué le 2000 depuis un petit moment, mais dans mes souvenirs c'était la procédure, si on déployé le parachute de freinage à l'attéro, il fallait demander un repair de l'avion pour le remettre en place, un simple réarm/refuel ne suffisait pas!
Mais peut-être que cela à changer ??




> Ah oui ok, un repair donc, par contre ça se trouve sur l’écran de reload/refuel ?


Menu COM, fréquence du Ground Crew, tu as l'option pour réparer! 
Si tu ne connais pas cette option, bravo, c'est que tu éclates moins de pneumatiques que moi au touché  ::P: 
Y'a que les hélicos que je répare jamais, me crash direct en général, surtout le Mi-8 et sa spirale infernale quand les pales décrochent  :^_^:

----------


## partizan

Si c'est pour le 2000, ne prends pas le pod éclair si tu veux le parachute (c'est l'un ou l'autre).

----------


## Empnicolas

Salut tout le monde, peut-être l'arrivé du F-14 pour mercredi d'après ce que j'ai vu sur Hoggit.

Sinon pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai fait une mission solo de remise en forme de l'AV-8B Harrier avec:
- Décollage du Tarawa
- 2 BTR-80 à détruire à la GBU-12
- 2 T-55 à détruire à l'AGM-65G (IRMV)
- 4 groupes d'infanterie avec pickup à détruire à la roquette (ou mk-82 si vous changé l'armement)
- atterrissage sur le Tarawa
Chaque cible est sur un waypoint différent.

Liens vers la mission: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9wm71yhazm...rrier.miz?dl=0  ou
https://drive.google.com/file/d/15HX...ew?usp=sharing
La vidéo si vous voulez regarder avant de tester:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ça a l'air de bien dépoter ta mission !

Qui a préco le F-14 ici ?

----------


## papagueff

> Salut tout le monde, peut-être l'arrivé du F-14 pour mercredi d'après ce que j'ai vu sur Hoggit.
> 
> Sinon pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai fait une mission solo de remise en forme de l'AV-8B Harrier avec:
> - Décollage du Tarawa
> - 2 BTR-80 à détruire à la GBU-12
> - 2 T-55 à détruire à l'AGM-65G (IRMV)
> - 4 groupes d'infanterie avec pickup à détruire à la roquette (ou mk-82 si vous changé l'armement)
> - atterrissage sur le Tarawa
> Chaque cible est sur un waypoint différent.
> ...


Merci Nico !

----------


## Aleas

Je vais profiter de la release du F-14 pour faire mon retour sur DCS (en F-18  ::ninja:: ).

Vous jouez sur la stable ou la beta ?

Et niveau map c'est du caucase ou vous êtes passés sur Ormuz ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Je vais profiter de la release du F-14 pour faire mon retour sur DCS (en F-18 ).
> 
> Vous jouez sur la stable ou la beta ?
> 
> Et niveau map c'est du caucase ou vous êtes passés sur Ormuz ?


Perso je joue sur la beta sur Caucase majoritairement, mais je fais du tourisme sur Hormuz  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ça a l'air de bien dépoter ta mission !
> 
> Qui a préco le F-14 ici ?


Toutes les réponses sur le fichier mis en place par Flappie.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Toutes les réponses sur le fichier mis en place par Flappie.


Merci  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

> Perso je joue sur la beta sur Caucase majoritairement, mais je fais du tourisme sur Hormuz


Je suis un peu comme toi, j'arrive pas à accrocher sur Hormuz. La carte est superbe avec plein de petits détails mais c'est trop désertique à mon goût. En plus j'ai l'impression de décoller toujours de la même base aérienne quand je pars de la terre, côté Sud il y a que peu de bases "militaires" et elles sont assez éloignées de l'Iran.
Remarque ça me force à m'améliorer sur les opérations aéronavales, par contre je galère toujours autant sur le ravitaillement. 

J'adorerai une map avec des forêts et un climat tempéré (les Balkans, Taiwan) ! 

J'ai repris DCS après quelques semaines de creux et je me rends compte que c'est un simulateur "rapide" dans le sens où tu peux voler et "faire des choses" même en une heure de jeu. C'est un peu l'opposé de mon souvenir des simulateurs civils où il te faut au moins 2 heures pour faire un vol.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> J'ai repris DCS après quelques semaines de creux et je me rends compte que c'est un simulateur "rapide" dans le sens où tu peux voler et "faire des choses" même en une heure de jeu. C'est un peu l'opposé de mon souvenir des simulateurs civils où il te faut au moins 2 heures pour faire un vol.


Je partage ton sentiment. Par contre je trouve qu'il suffit de pas jouer un moment et t'es complètement largué au niveau des procédures.

----------


## Sigps220

> Je partage ton sentiment. Par contre je trouve qu'il suffit de pas jouer un moment et t'es complètement largué au niveau des procédures.


C'est bien vrai, on perd vite la main. La reprise des appontages a coûté la vie de nombreuses fois à mon pilote (fichus avions mal motorisés). Maintenant ça va mieux (j'arrive enfin à trimer correctement en phase d'approche), même si mon circuit est sans doute un peu long.
Et j'ai eu plusieurs bombes non amorcés en plein sur la cible, voire qui n'ont jamais quitté l'avion (penser à mettre Master Arm sur Arm  ::):  )

----------


## papagueff

je peux pas lancer ta mission Nico pour la raison suivante.

https://tof.cx/image/I8TdD

----------


## Empnicolas

> je peux pas lancer ta mission Nico pour la raison suivante.
> 
> https://tof.cx/image/I8TdD


Oui effectivement j'ai fait mon boulet (donc à priori je suis au bon endroit ^^) en mettant un navire de transport  de la WW2 à la place d'un Normandy
La mission: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9wm71yhazm...rrier.miz?dl=0  ou
https://drive.google.com/file/d/15HX...ew?usp=sharing





> Je suis un peu comme toi, j'arrive pas à accrocher sur Hormuz. La carte est superbe avec plein de petits détails mais c'est trop désertique à mon goût. En plus j'ai l'impression de décoller toujours de la même base aérienne quand je pars de la terre, côté Sud il y a que peu de bases "militaires" et elles sont assez éloignées de l'Iran.
> Remarque ça me force à m'améliorer sur les opérations aéronavales, par contre je galère toujours autant sur le ravitaillement. 
> 
> J'adorerai une map avec des forêts et un climat tempéré (les Balkans, Taiwan) ! 
> 
> J'ai repris DCS après quelques semaines de creux et je me rends compte que c'est un simulateur "rapide" dans le sens où tu peux voler et "faire des choses" même en une heure de jeu. C'est un peu l'opposé de mon souvenir des simulateurs civils où il te faut au moins 2 heures pour faire un vol.


Pour Hormuz, je peux vous dire que pour les créateur de mission elle est très bien car il y a beaucoup de possibilité avec un détroit, une zone de carte vraiment immense et surtout des arbres mais pas trop, donc pas obligé de trop se prendre la tête contrairement au caucase où certaines zones ne sont pas explotable pour l'attaque au sol en raison des forets

----------


## Empnicolas

erreur à supprimer

----------


## JanSolo

J'ai acheté le module DCS-F14. Histoire de me remettre dans le bain je désirais faire un peu de F15.
Je ressors mon G940 et là, misère, le grip est devenu complètement collant. Aussi bien sur le stick que la commande des gaz, c'est pas faute de bien les stocker proprement…

Liquide vaisselle, crème pour les mains (et pourtant ça a fait du bien); ça reste un poil collant…

Personne n'a une astuce pour nettoyer tout ça ou, pour être radical et avoir un divorce sur le dos, un bon plan pour chopper le Warthog a pas cher?

----------


## Flappie

De mémoire, j'avais nettoyé le même genre de surface sur un bouton Power d'un vieux PC. J'avais sorti le white spirit ou l'acétone, de mémoire. Après ça, le plastique sera "tout nu". Teste sur un petit bout avant de traiter tout le stick. N'hésite pas à diluer avec de l'eau si tu as peur que ça bouffe le plastique.

----------


## Cabfire

Acétone pour ce genre de truc.

----------


## papagueff

> Acétone pour ce genre de truc.


ha ! c'est tone, ensuite    :^_^:

----------


## frostphoenyx

@Empnicolas je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil à tes tutos vidéos, très bien fait, bravo !

----------


## JanSolo

Donc crème pour les mains, j'ai sauvé la moitité du stick, l'autre versant reste collant.
Demain opération acétone! 
Avec l'accent du sud, j'ai l'impression de parler d'une fille assez grosse en fait….

Je sens que je m'oriente vers le Warthog au final. 
Il y a des joy sortis depuis qui valent autant le coût? Pour les propriétaires de ce joujou, vous le combinez avec quel jeu de pédales? Le système pendulaire de thrutmaster semble terrible mais là je fais exploser le PEL...

Vous avez testé les supports type monstertech ou virpil? Le plus pratique semble le monstertech? Surtout que je vais devoir les démonter régulièrement, que j'ai pas un de mes apprentis pilotes qui vienne jouer avec ça à portée de mains.
Je sens que ça aussi va être sur ma prochaine liste!

----------


## Flappie

A ma connaissance, seuls Virpil et VKB se positionnent sur le même créneau "luxe" que le Warthog de TM, avec plus ou moins de bonheur (looks parfois douteux des throttles, délais et tarifs délirants...).

Concernant les fixations, deux canards nous avaient montré leurs fixations home-made ici-même. Ça semblait costaud. S'ils se reconnaissent, on aimerait bien leur retour après plusieurs années d'utilisation.

Perso, j'utilise le palonnier VKB rudder mk.IV. c'était le seul qui passait sous mon UC qui est fixée au mur. Inconvénient : pas d'axe de freinage, mais je m'y suis fait très facilement. Particularité du biniou : les pédales s'enfoncent vers le bas/haut et non vers l'avant/arrière (comme dans les hélicos).

----------


## Sigps220

J'ai le Warthog et j'en suis très content (j'avais avant un X52). La bête est bien lourde et semble bien solide. A priori la principale fragilité concerne la base du stick en plastique qui subit beaucoup de contrainte et peu lâcher. 
Malgré ses défauts, ça me semble la seule possibilité en hotas haut de gamme. La disponibilité complétement aléatoire des sticks VKB et Virpil m'empêche de les considérer comme des alternatives possibles. Surtout que ces deux marques ne font pas de combiné Stick + Manette, ce qui augmente encore l'addition. 

Côté palonnier, j'ai pris un Pro Flight Combat Rudder Pedal, c'est pas hyper qualitatif (pas forcément hyper précis non plus) mais ça fait le boulot pour mon usage. Je vole essentiellement sur des jets modernes où l'usage du palonnier est plus réduit, mais la possibilité d'avoir un frein différencié entre la Gauche et la Droite est un vrai plus pour le taxi. 

Quelques annonces côtés DCS cette semaine : 
- Sortie du Mig 19 Farmer vendredi
- Le Hornet continue son chemin avec l'arrivée d'un nouveau mode pour le HARM (qui semble assez proche du mode actuel), mais surtout arrivé du Datalink et de la page SA. La fusion de données va changer la donne en combat aérien. 
- ED tease sur une future nouveauté qui arriverait aussi vendredi. Les rumeurs semblent aller bon train, les pistes les plus probables sont soit la sortie du serveur dédié ou des vaches animées à poser sur la carte. Bref pour cette nouvelle annonce il est urgent d'attendre avant de s'enflammer.

----------


## JanSolo

> J'ai le Warthog et j'en suis très content (j'avais avant un X52). La bête est bien lourde et semble bien solide. A priori la principale fragilité concerne la base du stick en plastique qui subit beaucoup de contrainte et peu lâcher. 
> Malgré ses défauts, ça me semble la seule possibilité en hotas haut de gamme. La disponibilité complétement aléatoire des sticks VKB et Virpil m'empêche de les considérer comme des alternatives possibles. Surtout que ces deux marques ne font pas de combiné Stick + Manette, ce qui augmente encore l'addition. 
> 
> Côté palonnier, j'ai pris un Pro Flight Combat Rudder Pedal, c'est pas hyper qualitatif (pas forcément hyper précis non plus) mais ça fait le boulot pour mon usage. Je vole essentiellement sur des jets modernes où l'usage du palonnier est plus réduit, mais la possibilité d'avoir un frein différencié entre la Gauche et la Droite est un vrai plus pour le taxi. 
> 
> Quelques annonces côtés DCS cette semaine : 
> - Sortie du Mig 19 Farmer vendredi
> - Le Hornet continue son chemin avec l'arrivée d'un nouveau mode pour le HARM (qui semble assez proche du mode actuel), mais surtout arrivé du Datalink et de la page SA. La fusion de données va changer la donne en combat aérien. 
> - ED tease sur une future nouveauté qui arriverait aussi vendredi. Les rumeurs semblent aller bon train, les pistes les plus probables sont soit la sortie du serveur dédié ou des vaches animées à poser sur la carte. Bref pour cette nouvelle annonce il est urgent d'attendre avant de s'enflammer.


Ok, ça me confirme ce que j'avais cru comprendre pour les modèles concurrents du Warthog.
Je vais attendre une promo dessus pour le prendre avec les supports bureau qui vont bien.

----------


## Flappie

ED vient de perdre un membre de son équipe : Alexander Chichilanov, 49 ans. Il manageait l'équipe de Belsimtek depuis 2013, et a bossé sur les F-15C, F-86F, MiG-15, F-5 et Hornet.

Autre info importante : Wags a indirectement annoncé aujourd'hui un programme de fidélisation à venir. Wait and see...

----------


## Loloborgo

> Vous avez testé les supports type monstertech ou virpil? Le plus pratique semble le monstertech? Surtout que je vais devoir les démonter régulièrement, que j'ai pas un de mes apprentis pilotes qui vienne jouer avec ça à portée de mains.


Alors je suis l'heureux utilisateur des supports pour joystick & throttle de la marque Virpil, j'en suis satisfait, c'est du matos lourd et costaud, par contre, te concernant, si tu souhaites monter/démonter simplement et rapidement ce genre de supports, oriente toi sans hésiter vers la solution de Monstertech, car les Virpil te fusillent les doigts à chaque fois que tu dois les visser/dévisser d'une main, tout en tenant l'ensemble de l'autre main, pour éviter de trouer ton carrelage en cas de chûte fortuite, car crois moi, avec du Wathog dessus, ça pèse son poids!

Je suis conscient que la solution Monstertech est plus onéreuse que celle de Virpil, mais elle me semble globalement plus qualitative.





> ED vient de perdre un membre de son équipe : Alexander Chichilanov, 49 ans. Il manageait l'équipe de Belsimtek depuis 2013, et a bossé sur les F-15C, F-86F, MiG-15, F-5 et Hornet.
> Autre info importante : Wags a indirectement annoncé aujourd'hui un programme de fidélisation à venir. Wait and see...


Une pensée pour eux bien évidémment.
Et concernant un hypothétique programme de fidé, je suis client chez eux depuis le premier Flanker sous DOS, ça me donne droit à quoi ??  ::P:

----------


## war-p

> ED vient de perdre un membre de son équipe : Alexander Chichilanov, 49 ans. Il manageait l'équipe de Belsimtek depuis 2013, et a bossé sur les F-15C, F-86F, MiG-15, F-5 et Hornet.
> 
> Autre info importante : Wags a indirectement annoncé aujourd'hui un programme de fidélisation à venir. Wait and see...


C'était accessoirement un ancien pilote de mig29... Condoléances, surtout qu'ils ont déjà perdu un de leur manager l'année dernière.

Sinon, note plus joyeuse, suite au fiasco de mardi soir avec les Maverick, j'ai trouvé comment les faire fonctionner correctement, il faut qu'ils soient en uncage, arriver près du wpt avec les cibles, mettre le soi sur l'écran de la vue du Maverick (lddi ou rddi), viser approximativement les cibles, cage, appuie sur lock, puis en même temps bouger le viseur avec le target designator, une fois sur la cible, tout lâcher et tirer.

----------


## Jokletox

> Autre info importante : Wags a indirectement annoncé aujourd'hui un programme de fidélisation à venir. Wait and see...


Si c'est pas retro-actif, bof quoi ^^ A voir !

----------


## Efiban

> Vous avez testé les supports type monstertech ou virpil? Le plus pratique semble le monstertech? Surtout que je vais devoir les démonter régulièrement, que j'ai pas un de mes apprentis pilotes qui vienne jouer avec ça à portée de mains.
> Je sens que ça aussi va être sur ma prochaine liste!


J'ai les supports monstertech fixé à la chaise, avec le système de démontage rapide, niveau qualité du matériel c'est plutôt agréable et être posé en VR avec le warthog directement sous les doigts c'est assez kiffant.

Pour la partie montage/démontage, il me faut quelques rapides minutes pour le faire, c'est assez efficace même si ça reste contraignant un peu (attention, il faut à priori prendre 1 kit rapide par support, même si vu la forme du truc, je me demande comment ça ne cogne pas avec les deux vis rapide).

La vrai critique pour ma part à été la communication déplorable sur les délais de la part de Monstertech, il faut vraiment créer un compte lors de l'achat pour avoir un suivi plus simple.

----------


## jfamiens

> J'ai les supports monstertech fixé à la chaise, avec le système de démontage rapide, niveau qualité du matériel c'est plutôt agréable et être posé en VR avec le warthog directement sous les doigts c'est assez kiffant.
> 
> Pour la partie montage/démontage, il me faut quelques rapides minutes pour le faire, c'est assez efficace même si ça reste contraignant un peu (attention, il faut à priori prendre 1 kit rapide par support, même si vu la forme du truc, je me demande comment ça ne cogne pas avec les deux vis rapide).
> 
> La vrai critique pour ma part à été la communication déplorable sur les délais de la part de Monstertech, il faut vraiment créer un compte lors de l'achat pour avoir un suivi plus simple.


Je partage l'avis d'Efiban, j'ai le système complet pour mon X-52 Pro ainsi que mes 2x MFD de Thrustmaster : qualité au top, fait parfaitement le job (encore heureux pour le prix). Par contre, pour les 2 tablettes pour mes MFD, j'ai attendu plus d'un mois et demi pour les avoir (commandé avant nöel, livré début Février). Pour le suivi de livraison, c'est passé par DHL (tout en Allemand) mais aucun frais supplémentaire.

----------


## Loloborgo

Le *Mig-19P Farmer* de Razbam vient de sortir!

Page du bouzin : ICI!

Un fantastique appareil, conçu à la plus belle des époques, empreinte de Liberté et d'hiver nucléaire à venir! 
Je suis nostalgique  ::XD::

----------


## SergeyevK

... Sans oublier les serveurs dédiés !

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Le *Mig-19P Farmer* de Razbam vient de sortir!
> 
> Page du bouzin : ICI!
> 
> Un fantastique appareil, conçu à la plus belle des époques, empreinte de Liberté et d'hiver nucléaire à venir! 
> Je suis nostalgique


Je suis pas méga fan de cette horreur  ::XD::

----------


## frostphoenyx

Le F-14 arrive le 13 !

----------


## JanSolo

> Le F-14 arrive le 13 !


Yes!

----------


## Flappie

Encore un excellent trailer. Je suppose que toutes les expressions entendues proviennent de l'IA Jester. Je promets pas de faire aussi bien en tant que RIO...

----------


## Jokletox

"Flappie 117 : le RIO ne répond plus", bientôt sur vos écrans !  ::P:

----------


## Loloborgo

::XD:: 


Clair que ça envoi du lourd cette vidéo, les mecs savent nous faire saliver!

Je suis juste inquiet pour les râleurs habituels, si le F-14 sort, vers quelle cible vont-ils se tourner pour continuer à râler ??  ::P:  _(ah oui, le Mirage 2000 pardon! ^^)_

----------


## frostphoenyx

Bon maintenant tout le monde se pose comme ça dans DCS, pas d'excuses :

----------


## Flappie

> "Flappie 117 : le RIO ne répond plus", bientôt sur vos écrans !


10/10  ::lol::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Impressionnant l'atterrissage du rafale !!

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Je me suis remis à IL 2 Clodo avec la version Blitz et j'ai un truc qui me dérange.
Les sous titres des communications s'affichent en plein milieu de mon cockpit avec une taille de police énorme, c'est très gênant
Je n'ai pas trouvé comment modifier ça, et pourtant ça semble être possible comme dans cette vidéo par exemple:



Avez vous une idée de comment faire?

----------


## Flappie

Salut, oui c'est configurable. De mémoire, il faut maintenir une touche (Alt ?) tout en cliquant sur le menu qui te gêne : ça t'affiche ensuite tout un tas d'options au clic droit, de mémoire.

----------


## nephyl

Salut,

C'est possible de débuter DCS avec le F-18 ? Il y a des missions d'entrainement pour les noobs fournies avec le module?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Salut,
> 
> C'est possible de débuter DCS avec le F-18 ? Il y a des missions d'entrainement pour les noobs fournies avec le module?


Il n'y as pas encore de mission d'entrainement de mémoire, et l'appareil étant en cours de développement, je ne suis pas certain que ce soit la meilleure plateforme pour l'apprentissage.
Ca reste faisable, avec un peu de frustration possible...
Tout dépend également ce que tu entend par débuter DCS: as-tu déjà pratiqué d'autre simulateur? simulant la même période d'avionique?
Pour débuter la simulation moderne, le su-25T fourni free-to-play avec DCS est un bon départ, à l'avionique simplifiée.
Une fois les procédures de vol maitrisées, il est plus simple d'aborder des plateformes plus complexes comme le A-10C, le F-18, ou le Harrier.

----------


## Sigps220

Oui c'est parfaitement possible de commencer avec le Hornet pour débuter. Je pense même que c'est un bon appareil pour débuter, son comportement est plutôt sain et les systèmes "modernes" aident le pilote (par exemple le calcul du point de chute de la bombe en CCIP aide à larguer sa bombe au bon moment). 
Les principaux défauts sont le manque d'autonomie de l'appareil (il faut prendre des bidons et ne pas abuser de la post-combustion) et des moteurs un peu juste qui le rendent peu réactifs. 

Tu as dans DCS des "instant missions" sur les principaux systèmes qui permettent une prise en main en douceur de l'appareil.

----------


## ze_droopy

Voilà, avec 2 avis divergents mais sur des aspects différents, tu peux savoir si le f18 est fait pour toi.

----------


## Azmodan

J'ai commencé DCS aussi y a moins d'un mois après une bonne année de vol sur XPlane 11 et j'ai été séduits par les sirènes du F18  :^_^: . Chez moi il y a quelques missions d’entraînements qui permettent de se faire une idée du fonctionnement des systèmes. Il faut avouer que c'est pas hyper détaillé et que ça ne remplacera jamais la plongée dans les manuels et les heures de vols avec les copains plus expérimentés. 

Personnellement, je te conseillerais aussi de jeter un coup d’œil aux bases de l'éditeur de mission. Ça permet de se fabriquer des petites séances sur mesure une fois faits les entraînements sans avoir le "moniteur" dans les pattes.

----------


## nephyl

> Il n'y as pas encore de mission d'entrainement de mémoire, et l'appareil étant en cours de développement, je ne suis pas certain que ce soit la meilleure plateforme pour l'apprentissage.
> Ca reste faisable, avec un peu de frustration possible...
> Tout dépend également ce que tu entend par débuter DCS: as-tu déjà pratiqué d'autre simulateur? simulant la même période d'avionique?
> Pour débuter la simulation moderne, le su-25T fourni free-to-play avec DCS est un bon départ, à l'avionique simplifiée.
> Une fois les procédures de vol maitrisées, il est plus simple d'aborder des plateformes plus complexes comme le A-10C, le F-18, ou le Harrier.


Je n'ai fait que du WW2 et un peu de WW1. Surtout du IL2. 
La question du coût est très accessoires. Le Su-25 ne m'attire pas spécialement. J'aimerais bien un avion cliquable.
Je n'ai pas pour objectif d'aller directement au combat mais d'abord passer du temps à voler, maitriser les systèmes de vol puis de navigations. Les armes et le radar ça viendra ensuite. Je suis conscient que l'apprentissage est super long et je n'ai pas peur d'apprendre les procédures et de me crasher 1000 fois. Par contre avoir des missions d'entrainement me permettrait d'avoir des objectifs balisés.

----------


## Chaussette

> Je n'ai fait que du WW2 et un peu de WW1. Surtout du IL2. 
> La question du coût est très accessoires. Le Su-25 ne m'attire pas spécialement. J'aimerais bien un avion cliquable.
> Je n'ai pas pour objectif d'aller directement au combat mais d'abord passer du temps à voler, maitriser les systèmes de vol puis de navigations. Les armes et le radar ça viendra ensuite. Je suis conscient que l'apprentissage est super long et je n'ai pas peur d'apprendre les procédures et de me crasher 1000 fois. Par contre avoir des missions d'entrainement me permettrait d'avoir des objectifs balisés.


Et as-tu pensé à l'A-10C ? Il y a tout ce qu'il faut sur cette appareil dans ce que tu recherches, il est complet, tu peux te faire plaisir avec très rapidement puis pousser très loin la simulation, surtout avec son pod de désignation.
Enfin, en tout cas je l'adore personnellement !

----------


## nephyl

> J'ai commencé DCS aussi y a moins d'un mois après une bonne année de vol sur XPlane 11 et j'ai été séduits par les sirènes du F18 . Chez moi il y a quelques missions d’entraînements qui permettent de se faire une idée du fonctionnement des systèmes. Il faut avouer que c'est pas hyper détaillé et que ça ne remplacera jamais la plongée dans les manuels et les heures de vols avec les copains plus expérimentés. 
> 
> Personnellement, je te conseillerais aussi de jeter un coup d’œil aux bases de l'éditeur de mission. Ça permet de se fabriquer des petites séances sur mesure une fois faits les entraînements sans avoir le "moniteur" dans les pattes.


L'éditeur de mission ça fait encore un truc en plus à apprendre. C'est un peu le problème, il y a une tel montagne de trucs à apprendre que ça fait un peu peur de se lancer  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et as-tu pensé à l'A-10C ? Il y a tout ce qu'il faut sur cette appareil dans ce que tu recherches, il est complet, tu peux te faire plaisir avec très rapidement puis pousser très loin la simulation, surtout avec son pod de désignation.
> Enfin, en tout cas je l'adore personnellement !


J'aimerais bien un truc un peu plus rapide et qui vol plus haut. Le F18, c'est l'avion de l'armée en Suisse ça me parle plus. En avions qui m'attirent, il y a le F-18, le F-14 parce que Topgun et le Mirage 2000.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui c'est parfaitement possible de commencer avec le Hornet pour débuter. Je pense même que c'est un bon appareil pour débuter, son comportement est plutôt sain et les systèmes "modernes" aident le pilote (par exemple le calcul du point de chute de la bombe en CCIP aide à larguer sa bombe au bon moment). 
> Les principaux défauts sont le manque d'autonomie de l'appareil (il faut prendre des bidons et ne pas abuser de la post-combustion) et des moteurs un peu juste qui le rendent peu réactifs. 
> 
> Tu as dans DCS des "instant missions" sur les principaux systèmes qui permettent une prise en main en douceur de l'appareil.


Je vais regarder ces instants missions pour voir si ça me conviendrait.

----------


## ze_droopy

Alors effectivement, le F-18 pourrait te convenir.
Tu peux compenser le manque de ressources d'entraînement par des vols avec des canards  :;):

----------


## nephyl

> Alors effectivement, le F-18 pourrait te convenir.
> Tu peux compenser le manque de ressources d'entraînement par des vols avec des canards


Quand je maitriserai suffisamment les bases je n'hésiterai pas. J'aime bien jouer à plusieurs. 
Là faut que je finisse un petit montage pour mon vieux throttle pour pouvoir l'utiliser dans mon "Cockpit" qui est config en HOSAS pour le moment.

----------


## Sigps220

> J'aimerais bien un truc un peu plus rapide et qui vol plus haut. Le F18, c'est l'avion de l'armée en Suisse ça me parle plus. En avions qui m'attirent, il y a le F-18, le F-14 parce que Topgun et le Mirage 2000.
> 
> Je vais regarder ces instants missions pour voir si ça me conviendrait.


Si tu n'as pas peur de lire des manuels et autres guides alors je pense que le Hornet est fait pour toi. 
Les Instants Missions sont des missions courtes qui te permettent de tester les différents systèmes, mais à la différence des missions tuto habituelles sont moins détaillées. Dans les missions tuto tu as des surbrillances sur les items à sélectionner et autres, ce que tu n'as pas dans les missions instantanées. 

De mon côté j'ai appris les systèmes du Hornet en lisant le manuel ou le guide de Chuck (illustré et super bien fichu, son seul défaut est d'être en anglais). Puis ensuite j'ai répété les actions via les missions rapides (au début avec la tablette à côté pour "réviser"). 

Les autres appareils que tu cites : 

- Le Tomcat, son comportement apparaît moins sain. Ce n'est pas un appareil FBW, tes actions ne sont pas limités par l'appareil, tu peux donc sortir de l'enveloppe de vol (et la vrille en Tomcat semble méchante). Le fait d'avoir un RIO peut être un avantage mais potentiellement une charge supplémentaire au début. 

- Le Mirage, il est moins multifonction (avant tout un chasseur avec quelques options AG), ce qui est un point positif quand on commence. Il est plutôt moderne (hud + navigation assez intuitive). Par contre son démarrage est moins évident car il faut programmer la centrale inertielle. C'était l'appareil que j'avais pour habitude de conseiller aux débutants avant la sortie du Hornet.

----------


## Rodwin

Question : il n'y a que le F18 qui permette l'apontage sur le porte avion américain ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Question : il n'y a que le F18 qui permette l'apontage sur le porte avion américain ?


En CATOBAR, oui. Et le F-14 dans 10 jours.
Sinon tu as le Harrier en VSTOL.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> Salut, oui c'est configurable. De mémoire, il faut maintenir une touche (Alt ?) tout en cliquant sur le menu qui te gêne : ça t'affiche ensuite tout un tas d'options au clic droit, de mémoire.


Tu as une bonne mémoire, c'est bien ce qu'il faut faire, merci.

----------


## Sigps220

> En CATOBAR, oui. Et le F-14 dans 10 jours.
> Sinon tu as le Harrier en VSTOL.


J'ai d'ailleurs le sentiment que les manœuvres VSTOL sont plus difficiles que le CATOBAR, tu en penses quoi ?
Côté CATOBAR : Le décollage avec la catapulte c'est vraiment sans difficulté, il suffit d'être plus précis dans ses manœuvres de taxi + vue extérieure car difficile de bien se positionner sans équipage pour guider. 

Pour l'atterrissage, c'est plus compliqué qu'un atterrissage classique. Il faut comprendre la technique (garder son incidence grâce au bracket et bien se trimer), et après c'est (beaucoup) de pratique pour bien réaliser les manœuvres, notamment pour bien réaliser les 2 virages. 
Un atterrissage sur PA c'est un crash contrôlé, mais c'est avant tout un mouvement. 


J'ai l'impression que l'atterrissage VTOL c'est beaucoup de manœuvres très fines mais avec un potentiel limité car il y a une limite d'eau.

----------


## Flappie

Le VL (vertical landing) en Harrier, ça se passe grosso modo comme en hélico, sauf qu'il faut y ajouter la contrainte de la gestion de l'eau injectée dans le réacteur, qui limite le nombre d'essais.

Toutefois, le Harrier peut être passer de l'eau à l'atterrissage s'il est léger. L'eau sert surtout quand les emports ne sont pas vides.

Par contre, le VL est plus simple qu'un atterro CATOBAR dans le sens où tout va très lentement (on a le temps de voir venir). Finalement, le seul "vrai" piège du Harrier, c'est de baisser les gaz trop vite.

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai d'ailleurs le sentiment que les manœuvres VSTOL sont plus difficiles que le CATOBAR, tu en penses quoi ?


Ça dépend si tu parles d'un short (rolling) landing, qui est plus simple je trouve car contrôlé plus facilement qu'un appontage sur brin d'arrêt.
Si tu parles d'un appontage vertical, dans les règles de l'art (comme un hélico, avec une station sur bâbord puis une translation avant le posé), ça demande aussi beaucoup d'entrainement. Pas forcement plus difficile, mais c'est un entrainement particulier car le Harrier a des réactions en stationnaire auxquelles il faut s'habituer.

----------


## Jokletox

> Salut,
> 
> C'est possible de débuter DCS avec le F-18 ? Il y a des missions d'entrainement pour les noobs fournies avec le module?


Perso j'ai commencé avec le 18 quand je me suis lancé sur un "vrai" zinc (plus de su-25T quoi) et je m'en suis sorti sans trop de mal. Le manuel est assez complet (une version fr existe) pour apprendre les bases, avec des tuto YT et quelques vols multi pour compléter, ça passe bien.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: Patch 3.011*

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-739086

Avec du contenu pour Flying Circus avec l'arrivée du Fokker DVII



et du Sopwith Dolphin



AInsi que l'arrivée des équipages de char pour Tank Crew



Voir Changelog: 

1. Fokker D.VII is available to Flying Circus: Volume I customers;
2. Sopwith Dolphin is available to Flying Circus: Volume I customers;
3. KV-1s and Pz-VI-H1 tanks (Tank Crew project) now have visible crews;
4. AI pilots correctly attack landed or taking off enemy planes;
5. Artillery markers on the map were updated;
6. Simple (not player controllable) vehicles now have more detailed armor. This is noticeable while attacking them from above;
7. Projectile ricochet modeling became more complex;
8. Wandering personnel on the ground won't die from collisions that easy;
9. The pathfinding of vehicle columns travelling through settlements has 25% less performance impact;
10. Simple vehicles adjust their speed accordingly to the surface type (road or cross-country);
11. There are new AI vehicle formations available - line left, line right, centered line - and ability to make naval-like all-together turn;
12. The ground AIs keep formation better;
13. Multiplayer: now at least 25% of the affecting player coalition or 25% of all players on the server must vote to ban a player;
14. Multiplayer: visible tank ammo won't visually 'shake';
15. Multiplayer: when other players occupy aircraft turrets, their remaining magazines and individual rounds are displayed correctly;
16. Multiplayer: net traffic for multi-crew aircraft has been optimized;
17. FM: visual and audible cues of going too fast are added (shaking inside a cockpit, control surfaces buffeting);
18. FM: a rare critical bug that could cause an application crash has been found and fixed;
19. FM: aircraft propellers interaction with the ground surface has been made more accurate so their blades won't sink into the ground during a crash;
20. FM: aircraft propellers won't vibrate when an engine is off;
21. FM: Force Feedback effect during ailerons and rudder buffeting (when flying too fast) has been made stronger;
22. The delay between releasing a trigger and the actual stop of firing has been minimized;
23. Several guns are now reloaded one after another, without overlapping;
24. In-cockpit gunfire sounds were improved for Flying Circus aircraft.



PS: Il faudra donc attendre encore un peu pour voir arriver l'hirondelle mais selon toute vrai semblance, elle devrait pointer le bout de son nez dans le prochain patch... ou pas...

----------


## Flappie

L'Hirondelle arrivera avec le printemps.  :;):

----------


## nephyl

J'ai fini hier soir mon "magnifique" support en bois pour le Throttle. Si j'accroche à DCS, il faudra sûrement que je me paye un nouveau throttle. 
J'ai commencé à potasser le guide de chuck pour le F-18, il y a de la matière.

----------


## JanSolo

Bon, j'ai commandé les 2 supports monstertech pour le G940. J'ai réussi à nettoyer les parties collantes avec de la crème pour les mains. 
Quand je passerai au warthog, je changerai juste les plaques.
Par contre je n'ai pas pu bien voir mais avec les supports monstertech viennent les pinces ou il faut les prendre aussi?

----------


## Efiban

> Bon, j'ai commandé les 2 supports monstertech pour le G940. J'ai réussi à nettoyer les parties collantes avec de la crème pour les mains. 
> Quand je passerai au warthog, je changerai juste les plaques.
> Par contre je n'ai pas pu bien voir mais avec les supports monstertech viennent les pinces ou il faut les prendre aussi?


Tu as commandé les supports pour bureau j'imagines ? Si c'est comme ceux pour sièges tu devrais avoir l'ensemble fixation + support de joy, il n'y a normalement que les kit fixation rapide qui ne sont pas inclus de base. (par contre il faut un élément pour le joy et un autre pour le thurster) .

Au pire note les références que tu as pris et je te dirais si ça correspond avec ce que j'avais pris.

----------


## nephyl

Après une assignation rapide des axes, le dépoussiérage du track IR, J'ai enfin lancé DCS. C'est beau et fluide(bon tout seul sur une carte vierge ça aide sûrement)
Premier décollage en F-18 (départ à chaud, rien de glorieux). 
J'ai fais un petit tour. C'est mon premier jet mais j'ai trouvé le F-18 étonnamment facile à contrôler. J'ai l'impression pour autant qu'on ai de la vitesse, on peut faire n'importe quoi tant il y a des gardes fous dans le système de commandes électriques.

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai enfin lancé DCS. C'est beau et fluide(bon tout seul sur une carte vierge ça aide sûrement)


Ce sont surtout les passages bas dans les grosses villes qui affectent les FPS. Les unités en l'air ne changent pas grand chose, donc ton expérience devrait être aussi fluide en multi.

----------


## JanSolo

> Tu as commandé les supports pour bureau j'imagines ? Si c'est comme ceux pour sièges tu devrais avoir l'ensemble fixation + support de joy, il n'y a normalement que les kit fixation rapide qui ne sont pas inclus de base. (par contre il faut un élément pour le joy et un autre pour le thurster) .
> 
> Au pire note les références que tu as pris et je te dirais si ça correspond avec ce que j'avais pris.


Merci pour ton retour Efiban.
Donc j'ai pris ça:
Joystick / HOTAS Support de Table - Logitech G940 Joystick, Noir : UGS : 250-00-0062J-B
Joystick / HOTAS Support de Table - Logitech G940 Throttle, Noir : UGS : 250-00-0062T-B

Donc supports table, je vois la pince derrière mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le système de fixation rapide, si?
De ce que j'ai compris, si je change de Hotas, j'ai juste à changer le support plaque pour adapter le nouveau. Par contre, autant je vois que le warthog sera vissé sur son support correspondant, je ne suis pas sûr que le G940 le sera. Un peu dommage si jamais ça vibre car ça va sauter de la plaque!

Par contre pour faire courir les câbles du throttle au joystick, tout est raccordé sur le joystick pour le G940, il n'y a pas de passe câble j'ai l'impression?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'ai fais un petit tour. C'est mon premier jet mais j'ai trouvé le F-18 étonnamment facile à contrôler. J'ai l'impression pour autant qu'on ai de la vitesse, on peut faire n'importe quoi tant il y a des gardes fous dans le système de commandes électriques.


Le F-18 est incroyablement facile à faire décoller/piloter/poser, c'est un plaisir, l'ordinateur fait tout le boulot.
Les seuls points délicats sont l'appontage (évidemment) et, dans une moindre mesure, le gros "lag" entre déplacement de la manette des gaz et changement de vitesse, qui oblige à anticiper.
Il a aussi un peu de mal à regagner de l'énergie après avoir trop ralenti.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: JDD N° 217* https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-740080

Un contenu pléthorique pour ce journal avec beaucoup d'infos sur Bodenplatte avec des infos sur les détails de la carte.

- La zone accessible de la carte couvre 129859 kilomètres carrés (400,8 x 324 km), tandis que la carte complète couvre 176947 km carrés (460,8 x 384 km). 
- Il y aura plus de 200 villes de différentes tailles.
- Plus de 100 aérodromes seront disponible.
- La longueur totale de toutes les routes dépassera 20000 km. 
- La liste préliminaire des villes qui seront prêtes au moment de la publication est la suivante:


Anvers 
The Hauge 
Liege 
Francfort-sur-le-Main 
Dortmund 
Münster 
Cologne (Köln) 
Bonn 
Gand 
Rotterdam 
Charleroi 
Amsterdam 
Düsseldorf 
Aix-la-Chapelle 
Bruxelles 
Arnhem 
Duisburg 
Essen 
Apeldoorn 
Maastricht

Voici quelques représentation de Bruxelles, Liège et Köln:












Premier screens du modèle extérieur  P-38J-25 









et intérieur

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 GB la suite*


Premier également du B-25 IA 









Et pour finir les derniers screens du Me 262









Le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...05082#p1705082

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ça donne envie !

----------


## pollux 18

C'est le moment d'en profiter 

Solde pendant tout le mois de Mars: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...d-bok-on-sale/

Dear Pilots,



We want to inform you that we have placed Battle of Stalingrad, Battle of Moscow and Battle of Kuban on special at our website and on Steam! We understand our favorite hobby can get a bit expensive at times, so we are offering these awesome products at a significant discount to help you fill up your hangar as Spring approaches. They can also be purchased as gifts to help get a friend or loved one into the sky and flying as your wingman! *The Sales run March 5th – 31st in the Official IL-2 Store* and *March 6th-20th on Steam*.



*33% OFF Battle of Kuban* (Steam, website)



*66% OFF Battle of Stalingrad* (Steam, website) and *Battle of Moscow* (Steam, website).



Please note that having at least the base game (Stalingrad) on Steam means you can launch it from the Steam client without entering a login and password and you can access your IL-2 content purchased elsewhere if you link the accounts.



Enjoy!



The IL-2 Sturmovik Team

----------


## Efiban

> Merci pour ton retour Efiban.
> Donc j'ai pris ça:
> Joystick / HOTAS Support de Table - Logitech G940 Joystick, Noir : UGS : 250-00-0062J-B
> Joystick / HOTAS Support de Table - Logitech G940 Throttle, Noir : UGS : 250-00-0062T-B
> 
> Donc supports table, je vois la pince derrière mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le système de fixation rapide, si?
> De ce que j'ai compris, si je change de Hotas, j'ai juste à changer le support plaque pour adapter le nouveau. Par contre, autant je vois que le warthog sera vissé sur son support correspondant, je ne suis pas sûr que le G940 le sera. Un peu dommage si jamais ça vibre car ça va sauter de la plaque!
> 
> Par contre pour faire courir les câbles du throttle au joystick, tout est raccordé sur le joystick pour le G940, il n'y a pas de passe câble j'ai l'impression?


J'ai regardé, avec cette commande tu as les fixations (pince) pour la table, le "bras" vertical +le plateau de support. Par contre en effet tu as pas de kit de fixation rapide.

Comme toi j'ai pris en premier lieu un type de support (pour le x52) puis pour le warthog, les 2 sets était fournis avec les visseries pour fixer le joy/throttle à la plaque donc pour ton 940 ça devrait être identique. Et oui tu n'as besoin de changer que la plaque de support après.

Niveau câblage, ils vendent un kit de "passe câble" qui est juste un clips dans lequel glissé et plaquer tes câbles au support, je ne les aient pas pris pour mon siège donc je ne peux pas juger de la qualité.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

::O:

----------


## Bacab

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTGIsW7X7y4


Un excursion dur ModDB m'a convaincu que tout ce qui est moddable aura un mod Star Wars un jours.

----------


## Loloborgo

Ah Starwars, source inépuisable de création ^^

Vous avez sur la newsletter du jour les modalités du prochain programme de fidélité d'ED. Qui pompe un peu Air France du coup on appelant ça "des miles".

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Un excursion dur ModDB m'a convaincu que tout ce qui est moddable aura un mod Star Wars un jours.


J'attends surtout la fan fiction où Poutine envahit la Géorgie avec des AT-AT

----------


## Bacab

> J'attends surtout la fan fiction où Poutine envahit la Géorgie avec des AT-AT


Est-ce que Poutine fait de l'asthme ?

----------


## Bacab

Sur un autre sujet : Leatherneck annoncele F-8 Crusader dont ils commencent le développement https://www.facebook.com/leatherneck.simulations/

----------


## Loloborgo

Ah ça va faire plaisir aux frenchies ça le Cruz..

----------


## Flappie

On va bientôt crouler sous les modules embarqués !  ::):  (Su-33, Harrier, Hornet, Tomcat, F-4U, Crusader, F-4 Phantom II...)


Voici un résumé du nouveau système de fidélisation DCS à venir :

1. Ça remplacera le système de bonus actuel (qui se mesure en dollars), se mesurera en "miles", et sera uniquement valable sur le site DCS (comme le système actuel).

2. On gagnera des "miles" à chaque achat sur le site DCS, promo ou pas. Le nombre de miles sera calculé en proportion du montant payé.

3. On pourra utiliser nos miles pour payer tout ou partie de n'importe quel produit, quel que soit son état (pre-achat, promo ou plein tarif).

4. Les miles seront valables 3 ans (!).

5. Le bonus dollar actuel sera supprimé plus tard dans l'année. ED n'évoque pas de conversion de bonus dollar vers miles : ça veut dire qu'on aura sûrement un délai court pour les dépenser. Ils communiqueront une date limite plus tard.

----------


## Jokletox

Du coup ça ne s'applique qu'aux nouveaux achats j'imagine ?

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Ça ressemble beaucoup à l'ancien système de bonus quand même, juste que les bonus seront utilisable en promo pour les produits développer par ED, avec accord pour les produits développer par des équipes tier.

----------


## Flappie

> Du coup ça ne s'applique qu'aux nouveaux achats j'imagine ?


Ça ne s'applique pas encore. Ce sera en fin d'année apparemment.




> Ça ressemble beaucoup à l'ancien système de bonus quand même, juste que les bonus seront utilisable en promo pour les produits développer par ED, avec accord pour les produits développer par des équipes tier.


Tu connais ED, ils allaient pas tout bouleverser d'un coup...  ::P:

----------


## Genchou

Qui prendra le train du F-14 mercredi ?  ::):  Certains se prévoient déjà des binômes pilote/rio ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Je vais prévoir ça, mais j'ai peur que les serveurs de téléchargement d'ED soit surchargés jusqu'au lendemain...

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Salut les pilotes!

Pour quelqu'un qui aurait déjà le *F-18* et qui ne compte pas jouer avec un copilote réel, quels arguments (techniques, graphiques, nostalgiques...) vous lui donneriez pour le convaincre que l'achat du *F-14* en plus vaudrait le coup/coût?  
(ou bien qu'en fait non ce n'est pas une bonne idée et que le F-18 lui suffira déjà amplement  ::P: ).

La promotion de pré-achat s'arrête le 12 mars.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

J'ai récemment eu l'occasion de passer en Serbie et j'ai pu prendre une heure avant de repartir pour aller voir le musée de l'aviation de Belgrade, qui se trouve juste à côté de l'aéroport.
Comme il y a quelques pièces assez chouettes qui pourraient vous intéresser, j'ai créé un *petit album Imgur*.

*SPOILER :*

----------


## partizan

@Poussin > l’argument c’est Heatblur > ils se bougent le cul, repoussent des limites et ça fait du bien. 
Pour le choix entre l’un ou l’autre c’est vraiment goût et couleurs, c’est perso.

@Agar : Le F117  ?

----------


## Bacab

> J'ai récemment eu l'occasion de passer en Serbie et j'ai pu prendre une heure avant de repartir pour aller voir le musée de l'aviation de Belgrade, qui se trouve juste à côté de l'aéroport.
> Comme il y a quelques pièces assez chouettes qui pourraient vous intéresser, j'ai créé un *petit album Imgur*.
> 
> *SPOILER :*
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/03/10/e228...6131c113f3.jpg


Je crois que ce qui t’accueil n'est pas un MiG-21 mais un Su-7  ::):   (en fait j'ai un doute...)

A gauche un Su-7 et à droite un 21.
Un musée original en tout cas, merci du partages !

----------


## partizan

@Bacab, ce sont les avions de Savigny-lès-beaune ça  :;):

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est bien un Mig-21 mais les premières versions... Tout comme le F-86 qui ne ressemble pas à la silhouette habituelle (surtout le nez), c'est une version export je crois.

----------


## partizan

Oui c'est le F86-D
voici le K (version OTAN) au musée de Savigny

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> @Bacab, ce sont les avions de Savigny-lès-beaune ça


Ohlalala, je connaissais pas du tout !  ::wub::

----------


## Bacab

> C'est bien un Mig-21 mais les premières versions... Tout comme le F-86 qui ne ressemble pas à la silhouette habituelle (surtout le nez), c'est une version export je crois.


OK, mea culpa alors.

@partizan : c'était juste pour illustrer pourquoi je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un Su-7 plutôt que d'un MiG-21.

----------


## Genchou

> Je vais prévoir ça, mais j'ai peur que les serveurs de téléchargement d'ED soit surchargés jusqu'au lendemain...


Ce sera la surprise de mercredi : téléchargera/téléchargera pas ?

Perso je serais super intéressé de faire un binôme "fixe" avec quelqu'un, ça pourrait être une super expérience de prendre l'habitude de partager le cockpit avec la même personne. Qui serait chaud ?

----------


## Jokletox

> Salut les pilotes!
> 
> Pour quelqu'un qui aurait déjà le *F-18* et qui ne compte pas jouer avec un copilote réel, quels arguments (techniques, graphiques, nostalgiques...) vous lui donneriez pour le convaincre que l'achat du *F-14* en plus vaudrait le coup/coût?  
> (ou bien qu'en fait non ce n'est pas une bonne idée et que le F-18 lui suffira déjà amplement ).
> 
> La promotion de pré-achat s'arrête le 12 mars.


Pour moi y'a que le fait d'être à deux joueurs dans le zinc qui justifie l'achat. J'ai déjà le 18 et le 14 j'en vois pas l'intérêt hormis le fait d'être dans l'avion avec un pote. En plus je suis pas fan de Topgun...

J'attends d'ailleurs d'être sûr d'avoir un binôme fixe avant de l'acheter ^^

----------


## ze_droopy

Il y a aussi le old-tech vs new-tech, suivant la période et l'avionique que tu préfères. Le F-14 va être plus rugueux, beaucoup moins permissif au niveau du pilotage, et son avionique n'est pas aussi moderne que le F-18.

----------


## Flappie

@Sébum : Merci pour ce photoreportage !  ::):  Je ne vois pas cette affiche dans tes photos. Elle n'y était pas ?

@Genchou : Je suis déjà le RIO officiel de partizan.  :B):  Mais s'il s'absente un soir, je pourrai lui faire des infidélités. On est un couple libre.  ::trollface:: 

@poussin : J'ai volontairement ignoré le Hornet pour me consacrer au Harrier. A l'époque je ne pensais pas prendre le Tomcat. Mais plusieurs choses m'ont séduit chez lui :

- En tant que fan du Viggen, je trouve qu'Heatblur est doué pour reproduire les "*vieilleries*" (look usé, radar au sol du Viggen, fonctionnalités exotiques ajoutées malgré les limitations de DCS, ...) et j'attends beaucoup du *pod LANTIRN*. Je leur fais confiance, même si je sais qu'ils ont mis la barre très haut, et qu'on risque de se manger des bugs homériques la première année.
- Le *muticrew*, depuis le temps que j'en rêve ! Et puis, ça me permettra de mieux appréhender les combats aériens, parce que je suis une quiche !
- La *pièce de musée* : Heatblur a été aux US pour enregistrer en live tous les sons du cockpit. Ils ont aussi récupéré des enregistrements de sons des moteurs. Tout l'appareil a été scanné au laser, et le résultat est impressionnant. Bref, le niveau de détail me séduit.
- L'*IA* Jester ! Quand je volerai seul, ça mettra du piquant dans les missions.
- Le missile *Phoenix*, même si apparemment rien ne prouve qu'il ait fait mouche un jour (zéro kill aux US, données iraniennes disputées).
- Et enfin l'idée que si je maîtrise un jour ce bestiau, je serai bien plus serein pour aborder un chasseur plus moderne (ça me donnera peut-être envie de retourner en M-2000C, va savoir).

----------


## Jokletox

> Ce sera la surprise de mercredi : téléchargera/téléchargera pas ?
> 
> Perso je serais super intéressé de faire un binôme "fixe" avec quelqu'un, ça pourrait être une super expérience de prendre l'habitude de partager le cockpit avec la même personne. Qui serait chaud ?


Moi, comme dis plus haut j'attends d'avoir un binôme avant de le prendre. Faudrait qu'on se cale TS/Discord/Mumble voir si on ferait un beau couple  ::):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Merci à tous pour vos retours!!!  :;): 
On peut toujours compter sur les membres de ce topic pour avoir des retours rapides et c'est génial!!!

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> @Sébum : Merci pour ce photoreportage !  Je ne vois pas cette affiche dans tes photos. Elle n'y était pas ?


Hahaha, non ! Je l'avais vue sur Wikipédia, j'espérais la trouver mais non.
J'aimerais bien aussi mettre la main sur le documentaire à propos du pilote et de l'opérateur du SAM, qui apparemment sont devenus amis : https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-20209770

----------


## Bacab

> Hahaha, non ! Je l'avais vue sur Wikipédia, j'espérais la trouver mais non.
> J'aimerais bien aussi mettre la main sur le documentaire à propos du pilote et de l'opérateur du SAM, qui apparemment sont devenus amis : https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-20209770


Il y a plusieurs pages de discussion sur ACIG au sujet de cet évènement. Peut être le liens vers ton documentaire y figure t'il ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Avec du serbe non sous-titré...:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Avec du serbe non sous-titré...:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQNHLbxErog


Oh merci !  ::lol:: 
Un film en serbe non sous-titré et produit par Optimistic Film, c'est magique

----------


## Bopnc

Concernant le Tomcat, j'ai eu beau suivre le dev de pas trop loin je n'arrive pas à me faire une idée de son niveau de finitions. Ça sera une early access à la F-18 ? Ou c'est censé être un produit quasi terminé ?

----------


## Genchou

> Moi, comme dis plus haut j'attends d'avoir un binôme avant de le prendre. Faudrait qu'on se cale TS/Discord/Mumble voir si on ferait un beau couple


On peut tenter ouais. Tu veux qu'on teste un date vol d'ici mercredi voir si ça colle ?  ::P:

----------


## Jokletox

> On peut tenter ouais. Tu veux qu'on teste un date vol d'ici mercredi voir si ça colle ?


Ok, on voit ça en MP pour un speed dating !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Concernant le Tomcat, j'ai eu beau suivre le dev de pas trop trop loin je n'arrive pas à me faire une idée de son niveau de finissions. Ça sera une early access à la F-18 ? Ou c'est censé être un produit quasi terminé ?


Il me semble qu'il est censé sortir avec à peu près toutes les fonctionnalités. Reste à voir la quantité de bugs et la qualité des finitions.

----------


## Flappie

Cobra a fait le point au sujet de l'état du F-14B à sa sortie mercredi prochain.

En résumé :
- absence du modèle 3D du pilote dans le cockpit
- pilote ejecté directement issu du F-15
- immatriculation "Modex" non dynamique pour le moment (leur emplacement variait en fonction de l'escadron !)
- quelques fonctionnalités radar très précises manquantes
- quelques fonctionnalités des écrans à bord manquantes
- systèmes du Phoenix pas encore au top (en attente d'un nouvel API DCS par ED)
- programme d'entraînement à la chasse manquant (permet de créer de fausses cibles au radar)
- fusibles non implémentés (à terme, il y en aura quelques-uns, les plus importants)
- certaines fonctions de test (BIT = built-in test) manquants
- TARPS manquant
- campagnes manquantes (elles vont venir, comme le reste)
- peu de missions d'entraînement pour le moment
- Forrestal manquant

En gros, on aura donc le plus important dès le premier jour :
- Canon
- Radar AWG-9
- AIM-7 
- AIM-9
- AIM-54 "Phoenix"
- LANTIRN
- Bombes (CCIP et CCRP, j'imagine)

Bref, rien à voir avec la sortie du Hornet qui était dépourvu de la plupart de son arsenal.

----------


## Jokletox

Merci pour le résumé et les liens wiki !

----------


## frostphoenyx

Tiens je me suis re-regardé Top Gun pour fêter la sortie du F14 . La vache ça a mal vieilli par rapport à mes souvenirs ( quand j'avais 10 ans  ::P:  ).

----------


## Genchou

Ouais j'ai fait la même, entre autre pour faire découvrir le flim/navet à madame parce qu'elle n'avait vu.

Au final c'est moi qui ai demandé qu'on stoppe tellement j'en pouvais plus. C'est vraiment pas du grand cinéma.  :^_^:

----------


## Bopnc

Merci pour les retours sur le niveau de finition.  :;): 

J'étais déjà à peu près certain de me le prendre, mais si ça sort à peu près complet je vais peut être réussir à faire plonger mon partenaire habituel.  ::P:

----------


## Bacab

> Cobra a fait le point au sujet de l'état du F-14B à sa sortie mercredi prochain.
> 
> En résumé :
> - absence du modèle 3D du pilote dans le cockpit
> - pilote ejecté directement issu du F-15
> - immatriculation "Modex" non dynamique pour le moment (leur emplacement variait en fonction de l'escadron !)
> - quelques fonctionnalités radar très précises manquantes
> - quelques fonctionnalités des écrans à bord manquantes
> - systèmes du Phoenix pas encore au top (en attente d'un nouvel API DCS par ED)
> ...


Je suis dans l'expectative vis à vis de ce qu'ils arriveront à faire avec le radar du F-14. Soit ils utilisent l'API d'ED et je ne vois pas trop comment ils pourront implémenter les fonctionnalités manquantes du radar (puisqu'elles viennent corriger des défauts du radar que l'API d'ED ne simule pas) soit ils utilisent leur propre méthode (comme pour le MiG-21 et l'AJS-37) ce qui pourrait donner quelque chose d'intéressant (mais de potentiellement très complexe à comprendre pour le joueur lambda).
A l'heure actuelle, à la lecture du manuel, j'ai tendance à croire qu'ils utilisent essentiellement l'API d'ED qui, sans être mauvaise, laisse de coté quelques gros morceaux. Je suis impatient de voir des let's play d'un "RIO" pour voir ce que cela va donner.

----------


## Empnicolas

Pour ceux qui veulent avoir un peu un avant gout du F-14, j'ai trouvé cette chaine en anglais qui fait des tuto sur le F-14:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvX...6pFQ00g/videos

----------


## Genchou

> Je suis dans l'expectative vis à vis de ce qu'ils arriveront à faire avec le radar du F-14. Soit ils utilisent l'API d'ED et je ne vois pas trop comment ils pourront implémenter les fonctionnalités manquantes du radar (puisqu'elles viennent corriger des défauts du radar que l'API d'ED ne simule pas) soit ils utilisent leur propre méthode (comme pour le MiG-21 et l'AJS-37) ce qui pourrait donner quelque chose d'intéressant (mais de potentiellement très complexe à comprendre pour le joueur lambda).
> A l'heure actuelle, à la lecture du manuel, j'ai tendance à croire qu'ils utilisent essentiellement l'API d'ED qui, sans être mauvaise, laisse de coté quelques gros morceaux. Je suis impatient de voir des let's play d'un "RIO" pour voir ce que cela va donner.


Jabbers a sorti aujourd'hui une vidéo qui présente succintement le poste du RIO ainsi que l'usage du radar, ça te donnera peut-être un premier coup d'oeil.

----------


## Bacab

> Pour ceux qui veulent avoir un peu un avant gout du F-14, j'ai trouvé cette chaine en anglais qui fait des tuto sur le F-14:
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvX...6pFQ00g/videos


Intéressant, merci !



> Jabbers a sorti aujourd'hui une vidéo qui présente succintement le poste du RIO ainsi que l'usage du radar, ça te donnera peut-être un premier coup d'oeil.


T'as été grillé par Empnicolas  ::):

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Ouais j'ai fait la même, entre autre pour faire découvrir le flim/navet à madame parce qu'elle n'avait vu.
> 
> Au final c'est moi qui ai demandé qu'on stoppe tellement j'en pouvais plus. C'est vraiment pas du grand cinéma.


 ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

La BO officielle du F-14 est sortie. Pour les heureux pré-acheteurs du module, n'achetez pas la musique : elle sera incluse dans le jeu.



Ce soir, j'ai volé jap sur la campagne "Nouvelle Guinée 2" de Tomio (IL2:BoK) avec 2 autres Autruches Volantes : on s'est bien marrés.  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

J'ai aussi essayer de reprendre Top Gun, je partage tout à fait ça a super mal vieillit. Au final on l'a regardé en 30 min, en accélérant pour regarder uniquement les plans intéressants. Pour les fans du Tomcat il y a aussi de très beaux plans dans Nimitz retour vers l'enfer.

----------


## Flappie

Moi, je n'ai vu que sa copie au vitriol, qui ne vieillit pas : _Hot Shots!_  :^_^: 

<------

Alors bien sûr, ça manque un peu de F-14.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> J'ai aussi essayer de reprendre Top Gun, je partage tout à fait ça a super mal vieillit. Au final on l'a regardé en 30 min, en accélérant pour regarder uniquement les plans intéressants. Pour les fans du Tomcat il y a aussi de très beaux plans dans Nimitz retour vers l'enfer.


Oui c'est pas faux !

----------


## yuushiro

Pour ceux qui veulent voir un peu la vie sur un pont d'envol, j'ai trouvée cette chaine très sympa.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGs...K6m-kLRiqdJ-Xw
Ça a fait mon bonheur !

----------


## Loloborgo

> C'est le moment d'en profiter 
> Solde pendant tout le mois de Mars: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...d-bok-on-sale/
> *33% OFF Battle of Kuban* (Steam, website)


J'ai craqué pour *Kuban* du coup, apparemment la map est vraiment plaisante à parcourir!

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'est encore ce que je me disais hier soir en la survolant. En ce qui concerne le relief et les textures du Caucase, IL2 a fait clairement mieux que DCS.

----------


## nephyl

Bon je commence à prendre en main un peu le F-18. J'ai décollé, navigué vers un autre aérodrome grâce au TACAN et je me suis posé(après deux approches ratées car trop rapide). j'ai ensuite fait une série de décollages-atterrissages jusqu'à arriver à faire un atterrissage "parfait" c'est à dire avec l'indicateur en orange.
Dans le manuel j'ai vu qu'il y avait un indicateur d'approche sur le TACAN mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver comment l'activer. Qqun saurait?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Dans le manuel j'ai vu qu'il y avait un indicateur d'approche sur le TACAN mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver comment l'activer. Qqun saurait?


Qu'appeles-tu indicateur d'approche? Le TACAN n'est qu'un DME+, une balise qui te renvoie l'azimut en plus de la distance directe jusqu'à elle (en T/R). L’auto-pilote sera capable de se diriger dessus (pas encore implémenté je crois). A moins que tu parles de la distance calculée jusqu'à la "course line" traversant les WPT ou TACAN ? (qui n'est pas non plus implémentée).

----------


## nephyl

Je viens de voir que c'est plus loin dans le manuel. C'est la ligne de route(ou course line comme tu dis). A priori faut la définir soit-même. J'avais vu un gars l'utiliser pour se poser aux instruments.

----------


## ze_droopy

Effectivement la course line peut te venir en aide pour l'approche, mais ce n'est pas forcément lié au TACAN. Un WPT sur la piste fonctionne aussi. Tu rentres la course équivalente à l'axe de la piste, ce qui te donne une aide visuelle sur le HSI pour faire un vent arrière bien parallèle.

----------


## Chaussette

> Je viens de voir que c'est plus loin dans le manuel. C'est la ligne de route(ou course line comme tu dis). A priori faut la définir soit-même. J'avais vu un gars l'utiliser pour se poser aux instruments.


Je pense que tu confonds avec l'ILS.

Le TACAN permet de se diriger vers un point (direction + distance, comme expliqué précédemment).

L'ILS correspond plus à ce que tu dis : tu rentres la fréquence de la zone d'approche, ça va te donner une pente uniquement. Tu dois donc régler l'azimut de la piste à la main pour avoir la direction.

D'ailleurs, à ce propos, j'ai remarqué quelques ILS manquants (malgré leurs fréquences indiquées sur la carte) et d'autres décalés, surtout sur la map du Golf Persique. Vous avez eu ça aussi ? (Pas fait attention dans les changelog).

----------


## nephyl

Les WPT c'est au prochain vol. J'ai déjà lu la théorie mais j'essaye de faire le tour d'un système avant l'autre. Surtout que durant ce vol l'essentiel de l'apprentissage était sur l'approche et l'atterrissage. 
J'ai aussi trouvé un super profile Stream Deck pour le F-18 et j'ai passé pas mal de temps à bind les contrôles sur le joy et le throttle. 
J'utilise un throttle de X52 non-pro. Je n'aime pas beaucoup la prise en main. Je sens que je vais craqué pour un nouveau... Surtout que vendredi il y a le restock Virpil...

----------


## nephyl

> Je pense que tu confonds avec l'ILS.
> 
> Le TACAN permet de se diriger vers un point (direction + distance, comme expliqué précédemment).
> 
> L'ILS correspond plus à ce que tu dis : tu rentres la fréquence de la zone d'approche, ça va te donner une pente uniquement. Tu dois donc régler l'azimut de la piste à la main pour avoir la direction.
> 
> D'ailleurs, à ce propos, j'ai remarqué quelques ILS manquants (malgré leurs fréquences indiquées sur la carte) et d'autres décalés, surtout sur la map du Golf Persique. Vous avez eu ça aussi ? (Pas fait attention dans les changelog).


Si j'ai bien compris, le F-18 n'a pas d'ILS, seulement un ICLS pour les carriers. Dans la vidéo que j'avais vu le gars utilisait le Le TACAN avec une course line pour faire une approche avec un plafond à 600 pieds. Pour la pente il utilisait celle indiqué dans la fiche de l'aérodrome.

----------


## Chaussette

> Si j'ai bien compris, le F-18 n'a pas d'ILS, seulement un ICLS pour les carriers. Dans la vidéo que j'avais vu le gars utilisait le Le TACAN avec une course line pour faire une approche avec un plafond à 600 pieds. Pour la pente il utilisait celle indiqué dans la fiche de l'aérodrome.


Effectivement, à la sortie le F18 n'avait rien, et ils ont ajouté le ICLS ('C' pour Carrier). Les F18 n'ont pas le mécanisme ILS (sauf le FA-18C si j'ai bien suivi, mais pas implémenté dans DCS pour l'instant). Il y a des méthodes avec la carte pour se faire des approches, mais j'ai aussi vu une vidéo (probablement la même que toi) et le gars est décalé et l'atterrissage se fini à vue après un S acrobatique à 20 m du sol...

----------


## nephyl

> Effectivement, à la sortie le F18 n'avait rien, et ils ont ajouté le ICLS ('C' pour Carrier). Les F18 n'ont pas le mécanisme ILS (sauf le FA-18C si j'ai bien suivi, mais pas implémenté dans DCS pour l'instant). Il y a des méthodes avec la carte pour se faire des approches, mais j'ai aussi vu une vidéo (probablement la même que toi) et le gars est décalé et l'atterrissage se fini à vue après un S acrobatique à 20 m du sol...


Ouais c'est la même vidéo. Je dois avouer que lors de mes approches à vue hier soir il m'est aussi de faire des S acrobatiques parce que je tournais trop tôt et que j'étais mal alignés  ::rolleyes::  Heureusement que le F-18 est assez permissif.

----------


## Jokletox

::siffle::

----------


## frostphoenyx

L'update se lance pas chez moi  :tired: 

Combien de Go pour le DL du tomcat ? ( pas l'update de DCS )

----------


## Jokletox

Un peu moins de 3 Go.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Oui, c'est encore ce que je me disais hier soir en la survolant. En ce qui concerne le relief et les textures du Caucase, IL2 a fait clairement mieux que DCS.


Je confirme après un rapide survol de la carte en BF-109, c'est magnifiquement réalisé! 
Les forêts sont impressionnantes, les relefs bien représentés et les couleurs sont éclatantes, c'est mecs ont vraiment du talent!


Et je souhaite à tous une excellente découverte du *Tomcat*, on attends bien sûr vos premiers retours!  ::happy2::

----------


## Flappie

@jokletox : Pour rappel, c'est une update réservée à l'open beta (pour l'instant). Si l'update ne se lance pas quand tu lances la beta, il faut lancer l'exécutable avec le paramètre "update". Je crois que c'est "DCS_updater.exe update".

----------


## papagueff

> Pour ceux qui veulent voir un peu la vie sur un pont d'envol, j'ai trouvée cette chaine très sympa.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGs...K6m-kLRiqdJ-Xw
> Ça a fait mon bonheur !



Merci pour cette vidéo intéressante. Manque plus que le staff de pont sur DCS pour plus de réalisme.

----------


## Jokletox

> @jokletox : Pour rappel, c'est une update réservée à l'open beta (pour l'instant). Si l'update ne se lance pas quand tu lances la beta, il faut lancer l'exécutable avec le paramètre "update". Je crois que c'est "DCS_updater.exe update".


Ou cliquer sur "Mise à jour DCS World OpenBeta" dans le menu démarrer  ::P:

----------


## papagueff

allez les gars à vos téléchargements, le voilà votre Tomcat F14. On vous voit ce soir à tester vos appareils ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, on monte un serveur. Rdv 21h.

----------


## Genchou

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me rappeler les infos du/des serveur(s) teamspeak ?

----------


## Flappie

> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me rappeler les infos du/des serveur(s) teamspeak ?


MP envoyé.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Je suis le seul à ne pas arriver à freiner des roues avec le F14 sur la touche Z ? Et je comprends pas comment locker une cible avec le SW avec la tête seulement. En SEAM par contre ça marche niquel.

----------


## Flappie

Essaye la touche W pour freiner. Dans DCS, le clavier est en QWERTY.

Pour le Sidewinder, il faut presser "CAGE/SEAM" à portée de cible. On a eu le même problème de notre côté.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Essaye la touche W pour freiner. Dans DCS, le clavier est en anglais.


Mon W et X me servent de palonnier. Au fait , y'a un MDP sur ton serveur ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Si vous vous approchez en silence, vous pourrez observer deux tomcats dans leur habitat naturel. Essayons de ne pas les déranger...  :Fourbe:

----------


## M.Rick75

> Si vous vous approchez en silence, vous pourrez observer deux tomcats dans leur habitat naturel. Essayons de ne pas les déranger... 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/03/13/c45a...5c2ed7f.md.jpg


Mais c'est Hors Charte ! Désolé mais j'ai modobellé.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Mon W et X me servent de palonnier. Au fait , y'a un MDP sur ton serveur ?


Oui, c'est "fab".

Joli screen, Dusty !  ::P:

----------


## nephyl

En fait il y a des entrainement pour le F-18 incluent dans le module. Avec une voix off, des textes en français. Les interrupteurs à utiliser sont surlignés, il y a des carrés verts dans le ciel pour expliquer la trajectoires.  C'est même pédagogique. Ce qu'on apprend dans une leçon est réutilisé dans la suivante.
J'ai fait toute la NAV et les atterrissages (il y a même une leçon sur l'atterrissage aux instrument de nuit.) Je pense que je vais garder les opérations en carrier pour quand je piloterai mieux. La prochaine fois je vais attaquer les leçons sur les systèmes d'armes.

----------


## war-p

C'est quoi ce shitstorm sur hoggit avec heatblur et metasimulation?  ::huh::

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour l'info. Heatblur a annoncé qu'ils rejoignaient Metasimulations, une branche de Meta Aerospace. Inconnu au bataillon en ce qui me concerne. L'annonce semble rassurante puisqu'ils évoquent des projets futurs en parlant de "future Heatblur products". 

J'espère juste qu'ils ne comptent pas quitter DCS sur le long terme... mais pas mal de gens sur Hoggit estiment qu'il s'agit d'une lettre d'adieu à DCS à effet immédiat. Je n'ai pas cette impression là, mais c'est vrai que la lettre arrive pile quand le module est livré. Ça fait tout drôle. Le doute est très bien résumé par un membre de Reddit : "_Did the Beatles just play their last gig at the Cavern Club?_"

EDIT: en fait, la seule vraie source d'inquiétude est qu'il manque "DCS" dans la phrase suivante : "_Beyond this, it assures and guarantees that the Viggen, Tomcat and other future Heatblur products will remain on the absolute cutting edge in terms of quality and execution._"


Bon, sinon on s'est bien amusés sur le F-14. Il y a quelques bugs mineurs, mais surtout beaucoup à apprendre ! Le multicrew fonctionne très bien, et tout est fluide.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Oui, c'est "fab".


Ha merci, tant pis pour hier soir  ::P:  

C'est vrai le Tomcat est vraiment fun, mais oldschool  ::ninja:: 

Pas d'affichage de vitesse/alti sur le hud, wtf ?

----------


## Flappie

La prochaine fois, vient sur le TS de la Loose.  :;):  (je t'envoie les coordonnées en MP)

Tu n'as pas la vitesse sur le HUD*, mais je crois bien qu'il y a l'alti.

*Pareil sur le Viggen. Heatblur aime bien les vieilleries.

Cobra a reposté un message pour clarifier leur nouvelle situation, mais il ne convainc toujours pas tout le monde, et certains restent persuadés qu'ils vont partir ailleurs. Personnellement, le phrase "_Heatblur isn't going anywere_" (= Heatblur ne part pas) me rassure, bien que, sortie de son contexte, elle aurait pu vouloir dire que l'équipe termine sa course ici (= Heatblur est dans une impasse).

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Tu n'as pas la vitesse sur le HUD*, mais je crois bien qu'il y a l'alti.


Ok, faut ptet que je change de lunettes  ::):

----------


## Chaussette

Très sympa à piloter ce F14 ! Il a une puissance de dingue, on le "sent" accélerer quand on fait un passage bas à vitesse faible puis qu'on met toute la sauce.

Par contre, un peu surpris par le modèle de vol, j'ai fait une ressource très violente à haute vitesse, ça a pété une aile (logique), et .. il a continué à voler à peu près correctement à haute vitesse, l'autre aile repliée. J'ai commencé à perdre le contrôle en ralentissant.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous met ma première vidéo sur le démarrage de l'appareil coté pilote (attention j'oublie d'allumer le RWR et l'oxygene):

----------


## Cabfire

Alors, quel ressentit sur ce F14 ? Sympa ?

----------


## Flappie

> Ok, faut ptet que je change de lunettes


J'ai dû passer 5 minutes en tant que pilote hier, donc tu as sûrement raison.  ::P:  C'est juste que je voyais des chiffres partout sur le HUD, donc j'imaginais qu'il y avait au moins l'altitude. Mais d'après les screens, que je vois, on vois surtout le compas et l'assiette.




> Alors, quel ressentit sur ce F14 ? Sympa ?


Tout le monde semblait content hier soir. On a beaucoup à apprendre, par contre. Je crois que personne n'a pu tirer de Fox 1 ou 3. Plusieurs appontages et atterrissages ont été réussis du premier coup, donc je dirais que le pilotage de la bestiole n'est pas un monstre de complexité.

Les visuels claquent, et nos machines tenaient le coup (pas de lag, juste un temps un peu trop long pour rejoindre un appareil). Gros bonus : j'ai pu voler sans toucher à la conf du Warthog. Les réglages par défaut sont très bien. Mais j'ai comme l'impression qu'ils sont calqués sur un autre appareil du jeu (mon bouton push-to-talk était mystérieusement non mappé, comme par hasard...).

----------


## frostphoenyx

> J'ai dû passer 5 minutes en tant que pilote hier, donc tu as sûrement raison.  C'est juste que je voyais des chiffres partout sur le HUD, donc j'imaginais qu'il y avait au moins l'altitude. Mais d'après les screens, que je vois, on vois surtout le compas et l'assiette.
> 
> Tout le monde semblait content hier soir. On a beaucoup à apprendre, par contre. Je crois que personne n'a pu tirer de Fox 1 ou 3. Plusieurs appontages et atterrissages ont été réussis du premier coup, donc je dirais que le pilotage de la bestiole n'est pas un monstre de complexité.
> 
> Les visuels claquent, et nos machines tenaient le coup (pas de lag, juste un temps un peu trop long pour rejoindre un appareil). Gros bonus : j'ai pu voler sans toucher à la conf du Warthog. Les réglages par défaut sont très bien. Mais j'ai comme l'impression qu'ils sont calqués sur un autre appareil du jeu (mon bouton push-to-talk était mystérieusement non mappé, comme par hasard...).


Je partage l'avis de Flappie.

Après j'ai pu un peu jouer avec la bête en combat et je dois dire que c'est pas toujours simple les interactions avec le RIO. Autant tout ce qui est combat en visuel, pas de soucis pour accrocher et lancer Sparrow, Sidewinder et Phoenix, autant j'ai rien compris au BVR dans le Tomcat si je dois rester à ma place de pilote.
Quand au pilotage pur, faut faire gaffe, n'étant pas FBW, le moindre "input" sur les commandes est transcrit "sans filtre" sur les surfaces de contrôle, alors tu peux rapidement valser en flat spin si tu bouges ton stick (ou ton clavier ) comme un boeuf.

----------


## Chaussette

> [...]Quand au pilotage pur, faut faire gaffe, n'étant pas FBW, le moindre "input" sur les commandes est transcrit "sans filtre" sur les surfaces de contrôle, alors tu peux rapidement valser en flat spin si tu bouges ton stick (ou ton clavier ) comme un boeuf.


Moi c'est plutôt l'inverse qui me gêne et est difficile à appréhender en simu, contrairement au réel : ne pas donner des amplitudes trop grandes au manche lorsque l'on va trop vite, sous peine de péter les ailes.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> on va trop vite


Ça n'existe pas aller trop vite  ::ninja::

----------


## Chaussette

> Ça n'existe pas aller trop vite


M'enfin, et la VNE !!  :Cafe2: 

Réponse A : je gifle  :Baffe:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Par contre, un peu surpris par le modèle de vol, j'ai fait une ressource très violente à haute vitesse, ça a pété une aile (logique), et .. il a continué à voler à peu près correctement à haute vitesse, l'autre aile repliée. J'ai commencé à perdre le contrôle en ralentissant.


Ça me semble relativement normal, il a été conçu pour que plus de 60% de la portance provienne de la cellule.

----------


## Chaussette

Oui, c'est ce que j'ai regardé ce matin, ce qui explique parfaitement le contrôle à haute vitesse du coup !  :;):

----------


## Bopnc

Question con : je ne vois pas le F14 dans ma liste de module, ni nulle part dans l'appli. Même en me déconnectant et me reconnectant. Il faut faire une manip particulière ?

Je suis bien en version 2.5.4 (stable) comme spécifié sur la page du module.

----------


## ze_droopy

Le F-14 est sur l'Open beta uniquement pour l'instant

----------


## Bopnc

Pffff, ça leur aurait arraché les burnes de le préciser quelque part ? Ils disent par deux fois sur la page du module que seule la 2.5.4 est requise...  ::|: 

Merci pour l'info, je vais voir si j'installe ça ou si j'attends que ça s'affine.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je partage l'avis de Flappie.
> 
> Après j'ai pu un peu jouer avec la bête en combat et je dois dire que c'est pas toujours simple les interactions avec le RIO. Autant tout ce qui est combat en visuel, pas de soucis pour accrocher et lancer Sparrow, Sidewinder et Phoenix, autant j'ai rien compris au BVR dans le Tomcat si je dois rester à ma place de pilote.


J'en profit pour faire ma pub ^^:

----------


## nephyl

En me posant de nuit hier la piste n'était pas éclairé mais il y avait des lumière rouges. 5-6 si je me souviens bien. Je me suis dit que c'était le bout de piste mais en fait c'était à coté de la piste. C'est quoi ces lumière? Un attrape noob?  ::P:

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Ca indique ta vitesse d'approche il me semble, et peut être la hauteur aussi. Ou alors c'était des feux d'arret du taxiway.

----------


## Sigps220

Je n'arrivai pas à trouver, mais je pense que Gerd Le Bourrin a trouvé ce a quoi ces feux correspondent. 
Sur DCS le taxiway est figuré par des feux bleus. La rangée de feu à gauche juste avant la piste correspond au lampe PAPI qui sont une aide à l'approche. 


Si tu ne vois que des feux rouges c'est que tu n'es pas sur le bon angle d'approche.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> J'en profit pour faire ma pub ^^:
> https://youtu.be/qVExxi8GExY


Merci  :;):  Pour répondre à la question que tu te poses dans la vidéo, sur le HUD AA : à gauche c'est la vitesse de rapprochement en Knots, à droite c'est la distance de la cible ">" et entre les "-" l'enveloppe de tir du missile sélectionné.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Le "PAPI", c'est dispo sur tous les aéroports ?

----------


## nephyl

> Ca indique ta vitesse d'approche il me semble, et peut être la hauteur aussi. Ou alors c'était des feux d'arret du taxiway.






> Je n'arrivai pas à trouver, mais je pense que Gerd Le Bourrin a trouvé ce a quoi ces feux correspondent. 
> Sur DCS le taxiway est figuré par des feux bleus. La rangée de feu à gauche juste avant la piste correspond au lampe PAPI qui sont une aide à l'approche. 
> https://i.stack.imgur.com/pDUaF.gif
> 
> Si tu ne vois que des feux rouges c'est que tu n'es pas sur le bon angle d'approche.


Merci.  
Je devais être à moins de 2 miles concentré sur les gaz pour maintenir l'indicateur de vitesse et celui d'angles d'attaque. 
J'étais à priori bien aligné j'ai vu ces lumières et j'ai eu un doute. j'ai décalé à gauche et j'ai atterri entre la piste et le taxiway. Je me suis pris qqch dans le décors et j'ai fini en boule de feu. 
Si ça n'avait pas été un exercice, j'aurais fait une approche interrompue. Après est-ce que ça se fait vraiment d'atterrir sur des aéroport sans lumière de nuit chez les militaire?
Ces erreurs et explosions amène un peu de fun dans l'apprentissage  :^_^: 
En une dizaine d'atterrissage je me suis crashé que deux fois, je suis plutôt satisfait. La première fois c'était lors d'une approche en circuit, la touche pour rentrer l'aérofrein était mal configuré sur le streamdeck. Résultat dans le virage finale j'ai perdu toute ma vitesse et je me suis pris un bâtiment.

----------


## war-p

Alors, le papi est le système d'approche VFR de base, un aérodrome peut ou ne peut pas en avoir, il sert comme indiqué, à savoir si on est sur la bonne pente d'approche, ou pas. Sur le porte avion, son équivalent est le meatball. Si tu veux que la piste soit éclairé, il faut signaler à la tour que tu es en approche. Les feux de piste vont s'allumer. Après de nuit, il vaut mieux faire une approche ifr, c'est plus simple.

----------


## nephyl

> Alors, le papi est le système d'approche VFR de base, un aérodrome peut ou ne peut pas en avoir, il sert comme indiqué, à savoir si on est sur la bonne pente d'approche, ou pas. Sur le porte avion, son équivalent est le meatball. Si tu veux que la piste soit éclairé, il faut signaler à la tour que tu es en approche. Les feux de piste vont s'allumer. Après de nuit, il vaut mieux faire une approche ifr, c'est plus simple.


Il y avait bien l'étape d'appeler l'aérodrome dans cet entrainement mais comme j'avais mon mini-clavier sans numpad et qu'il me disait d'appuyer sur * je l'ai sauté.
C'est sûr que ça doit être mieux avec les lumières. Je vais le refaire cet exercice de toute façon. J'ai chopé un autre clavier pour le "cockpit" faut juste que je fasse une fixation.

----------


## Sigps220

Attention si c'est la map Caucase, il me semble que DCS simule un fonctionnement aéroportuaire militaire "à la Russe" sans éclairage de la piste comme on l'entend sur des aéroports civil. 
L'éclairage "à la Russe" c'est uniquement quelques projecteurs sur camion (les Gaz 66 avec le projo) en seuil de piste et pas une langue lumineuse comme on a l'habitude à l'Ouest. L'idée de ce fonctionnement c'est d'habituer les aviateurs Rouges à réaliser les opérations comme ils le feront en opération, sur la base de piste plus ou moins aménagées / endommagées / prises à l'ennemi.

----------


## Flappie

Petits souvenirs de notre baptême en F-14B :

----------


## JanSolo

Supports monstertech reçus, Led Track IR aussi, F14B téléchargé et pièces PC presque toute reçues.
J'installe ça fissa et à moi le F14!!!!!

----------


## Loloborgo

Il a l'air super ce gros chat ^^
Hâte de mettre les pattes dessus !

Juste une question, vous causez comment à Jester ? Un appui sur une touche pour faire apparaître le menu circulaire et ensuite on sélectionne l'action désirée avec la souris ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Il a l'air super ce gros chat ^^
> Hâte de mettre les pattes dessus !
> 
> Juste une question, vous causez comment à Jester ? Un appui sur une touche pour faire apparaître le menu circulaire et ensuite on sélectionne l'action désirée avec la souris ?


Q pour le menu contextuel, Ctrl + numéro pour sélectionner l'action ou regarder en vue souris/vue VR/TrackIR dans la direction de l'action.

----------


## Loloborgo

Merci pour la réponse!
Ok, bien ça de pouvoir sélectionner une action par le regard, à voir comment ça se passe en plein combat tournoyant  ::P: , mais en l'état ça a l'air une option bien sympa!

----------


## JanSolo

Premier constat, je suis pas mal rouillé. Foiré 2 atterrissages mais alors de toute beauté avec un tonneau sur la première tentative, là j'ai fait un vrai passage bas. Ca c'était avant de voir que tous mes axes étaient parfois dédoublés entre le palonnier, throttle et joystick.
Il faut que je lise le manuel du F14 pour me familiariser avec les commandes et les jauges car j'avais du mal à repérer celle indiquant la vitesse.
Il est impossible de configurer des fonctions sur les boutons des hotas? 
Impossible de configurer une seul fonction sur un des boutons de n'importe quel joy. C'est lié à la release? 
J'ai testé rapidement, ça fonctionne bien avec le A10 ou les avions de flaming cliff, donc je ne pense pas que le G940 soit en cause.

----------


## partizan

Qui saurait dire ce que symbolise le triangle Sur la couronne de l’anemomachmetre du matou ?
(Je suppute lié à la géométrie des ailes ou au train d’atterro).

----------


## Flappie

> Il est impossible de configurer des fonctions sur les boutons des hotas? 
> Impossible de configurer une seul fonction sur un des boutons de n'importe quel joy. C'est lié à la release? 
> J'ai testé rapidement, ça fonctionne bien avec le A10 ou les avions de flaming cliff, donc je ne pense pas que le G940 soit en cause.


Bizarre, je n'ai pas eu ce problème.  Es-tu bien sûr que tu n'étais pas dans la page Axes ?

A quel moment survient le problème ? Les lignes sont grisées ? La touche n'est pas détectée au moment de l'affectation ? Où elle est bien détectée mais non prise en compte à la validation ?




> Qui saurait dire ce que symbolise le triangle Sur la couronne de l’anemomachmetre du matou ?
> (Je suppute lié à la géométrie des ailes ou au train d’atterro).


Comme je te le disais hier, le manuel dit que c'est un curseur configurable, mais on a bien vu qu'il bougeait tout seul...

http://www.heatblur.se/F-14Manual/co...#pspeedmachind

Le mystère reste entier.

Edit : priceless, un mod pour remplacer la voix de Jester par celle de... R2-D2.

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3303886/

----------


## Darshyne

Vous savez s'il y a moyen d'avoir le mode freelook à la souris et de garder le curseur clicable en même temps ? Switcher de l'un à l'autre c'est un peu pénible en RIO, et cette option existe en VR.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: JDD N°219

L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-743197

Avec les premiers screens wip du Hawker Tempest Mk.V, série 2   :Jumpy: 










Et ceux du P-51 Mustang...









Ainsi que la variante du Fokker DVII "F" à moteur BMW D.IIIa










L'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=204220

----------


## Flappie

> Qui saurait dire ce que symbolise le triangle Sur la couronne de l’anemomachmetre du matou ?
> (Je suppute lié à la géométrie des ailes ou au train d’atterro).


Ça y est, j'en ai fait le tour. Les deux triangles sont de simples marqueurs de vitesse personnalisables. Il y a un knob en bas à gauche qui les commande. On sélectionne un marqueur d'un clic gauche, et l'autre d'un clic droit, puis on tourne la molette de la souris pour les déplacer. Une fois en place, les deux triangles sont asservis au disque des Machs, mais ce disque passant sous la section "statique" de droite réservée aux vitesses inférieures à 200 knots, les triangles viennent "polluer" cette partie du cadran. En phase d'attero, on les voit passer dans cette zone alors qu'ils désignent une vitesse fixe en Machs, d'où le triangle qui ne cesse de descendre à ce moment là. Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair, mais fais un tour en Free Flight, et tu vas vite comprendre.

----------


## yuushiro

Petite question : Est-ce que ça vole ce soir en Tomcat?

----------


## partizan

Ok merci mon Goose  :;): 

@yushi, possible...

----------


## Flappie

Quelques souvenirs des premiers pas de Zan en Tomcat, et d'autres de ce vendredi soir...

Maintenant, on sait tirer des Fox 1 et 3, et ça ne rigole plus. Par contre, il va falloir qu'on prennent tous le pli du "RAYGUN" / "BUDDYSPIKE" sinon il n'y aura bientôt plus personne dans la Navy.

----------


## war-p

> Quelques souvenirs des premiers pas de Zan en Tomcat, et d'autres de ce vendredi soir...
> 
> Maintenant, on sait tirer des Fox 1 et 3, et ça ne rigole plus. Par contre, il va falloir qu'on prennent tous le pli du "RAYGUN" / "BUDDYSPIKE" sinon il n'y aura bientôt plus personne dans la Navy.
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/WcNWztN/Screen-190315-004909.png
> https://i.ibb.co/pPC37n9/Screen-190315-011736.png
> https://i.ibb.co/Gvv1k9z/Screen-190315-013059.png
> https://i.ibb.co/fYNpnz4/Screen-190315-013743.png
> https://i.ibb.co/VjkSZWH/Screen-190315-232527.png
> https://i.ibb.co/sg8NgVX/Screen-190315-234221.png


Du coup ça se passe comment contre l'Iran ? On dit buddyspike et on se prend un phoenix dans la face !  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Oui, ça promet !
D'ici-à ce qu'on se projette dans de vraies missions, j'espère qu'on maîtrisera l'IFF de la bête.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ze_droopy

> Du coup ça se passe comment contre l'Iran ? On dit buddyspike et on se prend un phoenix dans la face !


Si un iranien te répond au buddy spike, tu t'es planté de fréquence...

----------


## Bacab

En TWS la cible ne devrait pas avoir d'alerte au RWR comme quoi elle est poursuivie. Difficile dans ces conditions pour elle de répondre un "Buddy spike". Ou alors il faudra que vous tiriez vos Fox-3 depuis le STT mais ça en limite un peu l'intérêt.

Ceci dit c'est réaliste : la difficulté d'identifier un ami d'un ennemi a conduit beaucoup d'armées à limiter l'engagement à des cibles confirmées visuellement limitant drastiquement l'utilité des missiles aux pattes longues.

----------


## partizan

Si on vole F-14 iranien alors pas de malus lorsque on shoote papagueff (et vice versa)  :;):

----------


## yuushiro

En parlant d'IFF, petite vidéo de Jabbers sur le sujet : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG7sWweg2RQ
On va ainsi éviter les tirs fratricides.

----------


## Hacarnan

Bonjour Messieurs, je souhaiterai m'acheter un nouveau module pour DCS. J'hésite entre celui du mirage 2000 et celui du F/A18, sachant que ce qui m'importe ce sont les missions tutos qui me permettront de prendre l'avion en main. Étant un simeur occasionnel, je préfère me tourner vers le module le plus didactique des deux.

----------


## jfamiens

> Bonjour Messieurs, je souhaiterai m'acheter un nouveau module pour DCS. J'hésite entre celui du mirage 2000 et celui du F/A18, sachant que ce qui m'importe ce sont les missions tutos qui me permettront de prendre l'avion en main. Étant un simeur occasionnel, je préfère me tourner vers le module le plus didactique des deux.


J'ai les deux, je te conseillerai le M2000 car il me semble qu'il y a plus de missions tuto sur celui ci (et donc plus "ciblées). Je suis en déplacement, je ne peux malheureusement pas de faire une copie d'écran.

----------


## Jokletox

Les missions d'entrainement :






Le M2000 a moins de mission d'entrainement car il limité à l'anti-air principalement et n'a pas d'opérations aéronavales.

----------


## Hacarnan

c'est parfait merci à vous !

----------


## Empnicolas

Bonjour tout le monde

Je voudrais savoir qui serait intéressé par une mission mardi soir (pensez à me préciser ce que vous préférez faire et en quoi) ou alors si vous préférez attendre une semaine de plus pour que les couples pilote/Rio s’entraînent encore un peu ? (sinon je peux mettre une opposition très basique en face)

----------


## Flappie

Salut Nico, vendredi dernier nous sommes parvenus à utiliser notre radar à bon escient. Nous n'en maîtrisons pas encore tous les modes, mais je pense qu'un peu d'action ne nous ferait pas de mal.  :;): 
Donc de l'oppo m'irait va très bien.

----------


## ze_droopy

Perso je ne suis pas prêt, ni en pilote, ni en RIO, à affronter quoi que ce soit qui renvoie les coups...

----------


## Genchou

Ça aurait été avec plaisir, mais je ne serai pas chez moi mardi.  ::sad::

----------


## partizan

absent mardi...  ::|:

----------


## papagueff

un F18 en air/air pour Papagueff sur PA si mission il y a. Merci Nico.

----------


## Jokletox

> Ça aurait été avec plaisir, mais je ne serai pas chez moi mardi.


Bah bravo, mon RIO qu'est encore pas dispo  ::(:   ::P: 

En parlant d'opposition basique on a testé hier et c'était sportif face à de simple Mig21b ! Mais ça fait du bien d'avoir un peu d'action car au final en restant contre des bombardiers on pilote tout le temps en mode "Papy" et on teste pas les limites du zinc dans ces conditions.

----------


## Flappie

Je le remplacerai mardi si tu veux, puisque mon pilote me fait également défaut.  ::ninja::

----------


## Genchou

> Bah bravo, mon RIO qu'est encore pas dispo  
> 
> En parlant d'opposition basique on a testé hier et c'était sportif face à de simple Mig21b ! Mais ça fait du bien d'avoir un peu d'action car au final en restant contre des bombardiers on pilote tout le temps en mode "Papy" et on teste pas les limites du zinc dans ces conditions.


J'aurais aimé être présent mais j'aurai du boulot mardi soir. Avec de la chance ça ne trainera pas trop et je pourrai être rentré pour 21h.

----------


## Empnicolas

Question pour les F-14, je vous mets l'appareil allumé ou non ?

----------


## Flappie

Je préfère au moins un Hot, personnellement, vu que je n'ai pas trouvé comment afficher les waypoints en Cold.

----------


## Genchou

Finalement je serai là demain soir !
Selon les dispo des pilotes/RIO en F-14B, je prendrai un F-18C ou un F-14B. Cold quoi qu'il arrive.  ::): 

Sinon hier soir j'ai fait deux bonnes heures de dogfights guns only dans le tomcat, contre l'IA. J'ai fini par prendre le coup de main du pilotage dans cette enveloppe et une fois le déclic passé, c'est un pur plaisir. Le bestiau tourne vraiment bien tant qu'on apprend à ne pas bourriner sur le stick et surtout à être réactif au palo. Les callouts de Jester sont également très très utiles. Le RIO a d'ailleurs pas mal de boulot en dogfight (je l'ai découvert durant notre dernière séance avec Jokletox).

Edit :

Je sais pas si ça a déjà tourné, mais ya une vidéo faite par un ancien RIO, dans laquelle il décrit et explique beaucoup de chose dans le cockpit arrière.

----------


## nephyl

Bon les throttle Virpil sont partis en moins de 5min vendredi, pas eu le temps d'en chopper un. Ils ont ouvert des précos, mais vu les délais, j'attendrai plutôt un V2 du throttle. Je vais me contenter du throttle du X52 pour l'instant. Surtout que j'ai un joy main gauche avec plein de boutons et de hats pour l'accompagner. 
J'ai fini mon support clavier + streamdeck.

----------


## Genchou

> Ils ont ouvert des précos, mais vu les délais


Ouais et la bonne blague c'est que les précos imposent de payer par un transfert SEPA, impossible de régler avec un moyen safe. Les stick/bases et throttle chez VKB et Virpil c'est vraiment daubé du cul. Si ça se trouve c'est du super matos, mais ils en ont vendus qu'à 17 personnes dans le monde et semblent ne pas vouloir dépasser 2 ventes annuelles.

----------


## Flappie

> Finalement je serai là demain soir !
> Selon les dispo des pilotes/RIO en F-14B, je prendrai un F-18C ou un F-14B. Cold quoi qu'il arrive.


"O.C.P.L.B. : On Casse Pas L'Binôme !"*
Je te laisse Jok, c'est *ton* RIO.



Au pire, je retesterai le pilotage avec Jester, ou j'essayerai une soirée avec Iceman, le pendant de Jester mais en place avant.




> les précos imposent de payer par un transfert SEPA, impossible de régler avec un moyen safe.


Je n'y connais pas grand chose. De quel autre moyen de paiement "safe" parles-tu ?



_*Beyond Good and Evil_

----------


## frostphoenyx

Attention, Iceman est très limité.

----------


## nephyl

> Ouais et la bonne blague c'est que les précos imposent de payer par un transfert SEPA, impossible de régler avec un moyen safe. Les stick/bases et throttle chez VKB et Virpil c'est vraiment daubé du cul. Si ça se trouve c'est du super matos, mais ils en ont vendus qu'à 17 personnes dans le monde et semblent ne pas vouloir dépasser 2 ventes annuelles.


Je deux sticks virpil, c'est du super matos. Mais bon l'entreprise est toute jeune, ils veulent construire en interne et la prod ne suit pas la demande. Perso je trouve que la façon dont ils développent leur business est logique et ils sont très transparent. Après je comprend la frustration des acheteurs mais j'ai l'impression que chez Virpil ils font ce qu'ils peuvent pour répondre à la demande sans sacrifier la qualité et sans les faire fabriquer en chine.
VKB c'est une autre histoire et acheter leur matos en Europe semble bien plus hasardeux.

----------


## Genchou

> Je n'y connais pas grand chose. De quel autre moyen de paiement "safe" parles-tu ?


Carte de crédit ou paypal par exemple. Ces moyens de paiements offrent des protections au consommateur (chargeback quand le vendeur n'honore pas sa partie du contrat ou déconne sur la garantie par exemple, protections contre la fraude, etc.) alors qu'un transfert c'est final. Tu envoies la thune et si Virpil foire quelque part (commande non-livrée, garantie pas honorée, droit de rétractation refusé, ...), t'as aucun recours. Je trouve ça vraiment limite.




> "O.C.P.L.B. : On Casse Pas L'Binôme !"*
> Je te laisse Jok, c'est ton RIO.


Il y a méprise. Le RIO, c'est moi.

----------


## Genchou

> Je deux sticks virpil, c'est du super matos. Mais bon l'entreprise est toute jeune, ils veulent construire en interne et la prod ne suit pas la demande. Perso je trouve que la façon dont ils développent leur business est logique et ils sont très transparent. Après je comprend la frustration des acheteurs mais j'ai l'impression que chez Virpil ils font ce qu'ils peuvent pour répondre à la demande sans sacrifier la qualité et sans les faire fabriquer en chine.
> VKB c'est une autre histoire et acheter leur matos en Europe semble bien plus hasardeux.


Je force le trait parce que je suis frustré. Ça fait une plombe que j'envisage une base de chez Virpil et chaque fois que je vais voir leur shop pour tenter une commande, rien n'est en stock. Et le jour où ils finissent par instaurer des précos, ils empêchent de payer par carte de crédit ou gaypal. Je ne doute pas de leur bonne volonté et je comprends les raisons de leurs stocks serrés, mais en tant qu'acheteur potentiel c'est gavant.

----------


## Olis

Tu peux très bien avoir une garantie de non livraison sur un achat avec paiement SEPA, il faut voir ton contrat. Et un remboursement si le vendeur déconne sur la garantie qques mois après l'achat, jen'ai jamais vu, en général ça se limite à un mois mais je peux me tromper.

----------


## Flappie

> Je force le trait parce que je suis frustré. Ça fait une plombe que j'envisage une base de chez Virpil et chaque fois que je vais voir leur shop pour tenter une commande, rien n'est en stock.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord, ça donne pas envie de faire la queue.

----------


## Genchou

> Tu peux très bien avoir une garantie de non livraison sur un achat avec paiement SEPA, il faut voir ton contrat. Et un remboursement si le vendeur déconne sur la garantie qques mois après l'achat, jen'ai jamais vu, en général ça se limite à un mois mais je peux me tromper.


Il me semble que certaines banques permettent un chargeback au-delà d'un mois, selon le problème rencontré. Mais moi aussi je peux me tromper, c'est à vérifier. Quoiqu'il arrive, je suis peu rassuré de payer par virement, d'autant que vu leur gestion pas hyper claire ni fiable des stocks/préco/dates de dispo, je me fie pas un à SAV très réactif ni coopératif.

Sinon pour revenir à DCS, je me suis renseigné pour la nav en tant que RIO dans le F-14B. Faut déjà faire attention que le tomcat ne supporte qu'un nombre limité de waypoints : http://www.heatblur.se/F-14Manual/dc...mission-editor. À noter ensuite que les waypoints définis dans le Mission Editor ne sont pas automatiquement enregistrés dans le système de navigation. Leurs coordonnées sont récupérables dans le kneeboard et le RIO doit ensuite les enregister grâce au CAP. Probable qu'un cold start sur le porte-avion permette un pré-encodage auto des waypoints, à tester.

Cf cette discussion sur hoggit.

----------


## Flappie

Je n'avais pas imaginé qu'il faudrait entrer les waypoints manuellement, alors que c'est ce qu'on fait déjà pour la position initiale de l'appareil. Merci.

----------


## Genchou

> Je n'avais pas imaginé qu'il faudrait entrer les waypoints manuellement, alors que c'est ce qu'on fait déjà pour la position initiale de l'appareil. Merci.


Note que sur PA tu ne dois pas entrer la position initiale, les coordonnées sont récupérées du bateau via le CAINS/WAYPT switch : http://www.heatblur.se/F-14Manual/co...-control-panel. Et les waypoints sont probablement récupérables de la même manière, mais là-dessus je me trompe peut-être, il faut tester.

Edit : au moins ça donne quelque chose à faire pendant l'alignement du bouzin.

----------


## nephyl

> Je force le trait parce que je suis frustré. Ça fait une plombe que j'envisage une base de chez Virpil et chaque fois que je vais voir leur shop pour tenter une commande, rien n'est en stock. Et le jour où ils finissent par instaurer des précos, ils empêchent de payer par carte de crédit ou gaypal. Je ne doute pas de leur bonne volonté et je comprends les raisons de leurs stocks serrés, mais en tant qu'acheteur potentiel c'est gavant.


Au début il y avait des précos mais devant les plaintes sur les délais et j'imagine à cause travail administratif en plus pour gérer les annulations, ils ont arrêté les précos. 
Ensuite ça a râlé parce que les restocks partaient trop vite et qu'il fallait être devant son PC au moment annoncé du restock. Quand j'ai acheté mes joy le stock a duré plusieurs heures. Là vendredi c'est parti en qques minutes.
J'en ai même vu râler car ils sortaient une V2 du Moongoost-50 CM "trop tôt après la V1" :^_^: 

Ce que dit Cypher, c'est que leur solution de payement ne les autorise pas à faire des préco. Le transfert bancaire, c'est un peu laborieux, mais bon commander ce genre de matos à la limite de l'artisanal et du prototype, fabriqué en Biélorussie, c'est déjà un paris en soit. Concernant le SAV, ils répondent rapidement aux questions, mais si tu dois renvoyer du matos, c'est en Lithuanie.

----------


## Genchou

Merci pour les précisions. Je verrai où ça en est courant avril. La base warbrd semble nickel pour continuer d'utiliser le warthog sur le bureau, je suis curieux d'essayer.

----------


## Flappie

> Note que sur PA tu ne dois pas entrer la position initiale, les coordonnées sont récupérées du bateau via le CAINS/WAYPT switch : http://www.heatblur.se/F-14Manual/co...-control-panel.


Oui, j'ai tenté cette procédure d'après la vidéo de Jabbers, mais sans succès. Le TID m'affichait "HS" au lieu de je ne sais plus quelle inscription à 3 lettres.

----------


## Coldan

Dites les coins volants, petite question concernant les modules F14 et F18 de DCS, est-ce que les tutos présents en jeu sont suffisants pour prendre en main (au moins de façon minimale) les appareils? Peut-on enchainer sur les campagnes associées sans être complètement perdu?
J'ai très peu de temps à y consacrer et je suis un peu "sauvage"  ::P:  je préfère apprendre seul à mon rythme, quitte à refaire les tutos plusieurs fois.

PS: même question pour le module M2000  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

Version courte je suis sur téléphone : Tu peux déjà regarder la page précédente pour voir les sujets abordés dans les tuto  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous met le briefing de la mission de demain:



> Description:
> Mission de CAP 2-4j
> Appareils disponibles : 2 F-14B Hot, 2F-14B Cold, 4 F-18 Cold
> 
> Un pétrolier a subit de d’important dégât à une soixantaine de nautique de la cote en mer de chine.
> 
> La flottille américaine est en train de préparer un sauvetage du personnel de ce navire via Mi-8 décollant depuis le Tarawa.
> 
> Le gouvernement local ne semble pas en accord avec ce sauvetage.......
> ...


Pour demain je pense voler en F-14B donc si un RIO cherche une place, je l’accueille sans soucis

Sinon je pense avoir trouvé pourquoi il y a eu une reproduction sauvage de F-14 sur le Stennis mercredi dernier: ont peux maintenant choisir la place d'un appareil sur le Stennis mais de base tout les appareils semblent aller sur la même place.

----------


## Genchou

Sur quelle map la mission ?

----------


## Flappie

Sauf si présence surprise de Partizan, j'accepte d'être ton Goose d'un soir.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Sur quelle map la mission ?


Caucase, j'ai prévu comme j'ai vu que dans le tableau tu n'as pas le golf persique et il me fallait une grosse étendu d'eau sans terre.

Edit: mini patch sur l'openbeta: https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...0&postcount=49

----------


## Jokletox

"Potential fix for Page 3 (datalink) kneeboard CTD"... Pourquoi "potential", ils sortent des patch sans être sûr que ça règle le problème  ::|:  ?

----------


## Genchou

Ils ne savent pas répliquer tous les environnements et configs dans leurs tests. Au départ ce crash n'apparaissait même pas dans leur version pre-release. Il me semble que le crash avait quelque chose à voir avec les scripts des autres modules.

Debugger c'est pas toujours facile et souvent les problèmes que les clients rencontrent sont très difficiles à reproduire dans l'environnement de dev.

----------


## FROGGY

Bonsoir!
Vieux pilote de l'ère WW2 (IL 2 1946) et ancien camarade d'escadrille de Flappie (et de tout ceux qu'on a perdu  ::cry:: ) je me suis sérieusement mis à DCS ces derniers mois. (2000-C, F-18, F-14)
Je pense qu'on peut me considérer comme opérationnel sur F-18 et j'avance à bon rythme en place avant sur le F-14.
Je serais bien intéressé par vous rejoindre dans les cieux (Caucase ou golfe persique) à l'occaz  ::): 

Ca joue souvent?

----------


## TuxFr78

Salut

je serai des vôtres demain soir
Je veux bien un F14 svp mais pas sur porte avion parce que je ne sais pas me catapulter  :nawak: 
Je vais essayer de maitriser le cold start et la nav ce soir
Pour le reste, ben ..... je sais tirer au canon et des AIM9  ::XD::

----------


## yuushiro

Hello, je vais essayer d'être là aussi demain soir, ça va dépendre de l'heure à laquelle le boulot me libère.
Pareil, un ptit F14 si possible (Pilote de préférence, je n'ai pas encore pu attaquer la partie RIO sérieusement)

----------


## Flappie

> Ca joue souvent?


Welcome back, Froggy !  :Cigare: 
On joue tous les mardis, et parfois plus depuis la sortie du F-14. Je t'envoie les infos de connexion.




> Je veux bien un F14 svp mais pas sur porte avion parce que je ne sais pas me catapulter 
> Je vais essayer de maitriser le cold start et la nav ce soir
> Pour le reste, ben ..... je sais tirer au canon et des AIM9


Si tu veux tester le catapultage avant demain soir, il faut :
positionner le train avant sur la catapultebaisser la "launch bar" en restant appuyé sur la touche (regarde en vue F2, elle met 5 secondes pour s'abaisser)appuyer sur "U" pour que l'équipe fasse le boulot de calagevérifier que les ailes sont déployées au max (ça peut servir...  ::rolleyes:: )régler les flapsmettre les gaz à fondet saluer !

J'en ai peut-être oublié puisque je n'ai pas encore essayé moi-même.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Welcome back, Froggy ! 
> On joue tous les mardis, et parfois plus depuis la sortie du F-14. Je t'envoie les infos de connexion.
> 
> 
> Si tu veux tester le catapultage avant demain soir, il faut :
> positionner le train avant sur la catapultebaisser la "launch bar" en restant appuyé sur la touche (regarde en vue F2, elle met 5 secondes pour s'abaisser)appuyer sur "U" pour que l'équipe fasse le boulot de calagevérifier que les ailes sont déployées au max (ça peut servir... )régler les flapsmettre les gaz à fondet saluer !
> 
> J'en ai peut-être oublié puisque je n'ai pas encore essayé moi-même.


Il faut faire Shift+U pour etre lancer une fois attaché à la catapulte

----------


## TuxFr78

> Welcome back, Froggy ! 
> On joue tous les mardis, et parfois plus depuis la sortie du F-14. Je t'envoie les infos de connexion.
> 
> 
> Si tu veux tester le catapultage avant demain soir, il faut :
> positionner le train avant sur la catapultebaisser la "launch bar" en restant appuyé sur la touche (regarde en vue F2, elle met 5 secondes pour s'abaisser)appuyer sur "U" pour que l'équipe fasse le boulot de calagevérifier que les ailes sont déployées au max (ça peut servir... )régler les flapsmettre les gaz à fondet saluer !
> 
> J'en ai peut-être oublié puisque je n'ai pas encore essayé moi-même.


Merci pour l'info 
Je vais tester ça !

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: Patch 3.012* 


*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-744096

Avec le FW 190 D9 de l'opus Bodenplatte



La carte Prokhorovka de l'opus Tank Crew



Le sherman de l'opus Tank Crew



Le PzKpfw.III Ausf.M de l'opus Tank Crew



Et pour finir le Fokker DVII F de l'opus Flying Circus

----------


## Flappie

NineLine tease un peu la prochaine (et dernière ?) mise à jour de la Map Persian Gulf.

https://i.redd.it/xguvco8vjxm21.jpg


Tiens, je découvre qu'il existe une base à retour de force pour le TM Warthog !

https://www.brunner-innovation.swiss...ls-e-joystick/

----------


## nephyl

> NineLine tease un peu la prochaine (et dernière ?) mise à jour de la Map Persian Gulf.
> 
> https://i.redd.it/xguvco8vjxm21.jpg
> 
> 
> Tiens, je découvre qu'il existe une base à retour de force pour le TM Warthog !
> 
> https://www.brunner-innovation.swiss...ls-e-joystick/


A moins que ça aie changé, la base n'est pas compatible directinput donc le FFB ne fonctionne qu'avec les jeux qui ont un plugin. 

Sinon, j'ai bien avancé dans mon training du F-18 . 
Je commence à maitriser la bonne façon d’atterrir au F-18. (les atterrissages de nuit c'est bien plus facile avec les lumières  :^_^:  ) 
J'ai fait le tour des armes AA, une partie des armes AG.
Il me reste les bombes et les opérations en carrier et j'aurai fait le tour des missions d'entrainements.

----------


## Flappie

> A moins que ça aie changé, la base n'est pas compatible directinput donc le FFB ne fonctionne qu'avec les jeux qui ont un plugin.


Arf, pour ce prix-là, il n'est même pas compatible avec l'ensemble des simus actuels ?

----------


## Trooper Harley

Hello!

Je serais intéressé pour être la ce soir mais n'ayant ni f18, ni f14...  ::cry::  est-ce qu'un petit Harrier ou même en tant que pilote du mi-8 je pourrais me glisser en tant que petite souris parmi ces gros chats ?   ::unsure::

----------


## nephyl

> Arf, pour ce prix-là, il n'est même pas compatible avec l'ensemble des simus actuels ?


Aux dernières nouvelles, ce n'est compatible qu'avec les simus civils qui sont listé sur la page du produit.

----------


## nephyl

Bon je suis faible... j'ai préco un throttle Virpil.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> A moins que ça aie changé, la base n'est pas compatible directinput donc le FFB ne fonctionne qu'avec les jeux qui ont un plugin. 
> 
> Sinon, j'ai bien avancé dans mon training du F-18 . 
> Je commence à maitriser la bonne façon d’atterrir au F-18. (les atterrissages de nuit c'est bien plus facile avec les lumières  ) 
> J'ai fait le tour des armes AA, une partie des armes AG.
> Il me reste les bombes et les opérations en carrier et j'aurai fait le tour des missions d'entrainements.


oh la tristesse, depuis la mort de mon stick g940 (hereusement mon bon vieux sidy ffb2 fais le taff) j'était vraiment tenté.
 :Emo:  allez une v2!


edit : ah oui 1249 boules quand même  :nawak:

----------


## Flappie

> allez une v2!


On y croit.  :Manif:  (ou pas)

J'ai eu bon espoir quand Logitech a racheté Saitek, mais je ne vois toujours rien venir de neuf... à part des souris et claviers multicolores.

Et là, quand je navigue sur leur site officiel, les seuls HOTAS disponibles sont classés dans... la simulation spatiale.

----------


## nephyl

> On y croit.  (ou pas)
> 
> J'ai eu bon espoir quand Logitech a racheté Saitek, mais je ne vois toujours rien venir de neuf... à part des souris et claviers multicolores.
> 
> Et là, quand je navigue sur leur site officiel, les seuls HOTAS disponibles sont classés dans... la simulation spatiale.


Vu le prix qu'ils ont racheté Saitek, dans les 13 millions si je me souviens bien, ce n'est pas sûr qu'ils l'aient fait en ayant de super grands projets en tête. En 2 ans, ils ont fait un léger refresh du X56 et c'est tout. 
Après les simus spatiales semble être un marché en vogue avec SC et ED. Ce n'est pas par hasard que tous les fabricants de joy ont fait des manches pour ça. 
Thustmaster ça fait des années qu'ils parlent de manches F16 F18 et ils n'ont sortit que le T16000 orienté simus spatiales justement.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Hello!
> 
> Je serais intéressé pour être la ce soir mais n'ayant ni f18, ni f14...  est-ce qu'un petit Harrier ou même en tant que pilote du mi-8 je pourrais me glisser en tant que petite souris parmi ces gros chats ?


Actuellement on serait:
Flappie en F-14B RIO
Dusty ?
Papagueff en F-18 Air-Air
Jokletox en F-14 Pilote
Genchou en F-14 RIO
TuxFr78 en F-14 Pilote
yuushiro en F-14 Pilote (pas sur de sa présence)
Trooper Harley en Harrier de préference
Moi en F-14 pilote/F-18/Harrier/ autres

Ce qui ferai de façon sure: 1 F-18 air-air (Papagueff), 3 F-14  ( Pilote: Jokletox, TuxFr78 et moi/ Rio: Genchou et Flappie), 1 Harrier (Trooper Harley) et 1 harrier Trooper Harley -> 3 CAP et 2 "CAS"


J'avais prévu initialement une autre mission mais vu le peu de monde alors présent j'ai refait celle avec le briefing mis plus haut.
Le briefing:



> Description: 
> Les troupes grecques viennent de se faire surprendre par un groupe mobile dans la région de Krasnodar (au sud du lac).
> Une partie des troupes grecques sont encerclées dans la ville de Martanskaya.
> 
> Une première offensive a été faite depuis la ville de Psekups.
> Les pertes ont été importante des deux cotés mais la situation n'a pas changée.
> 
> Objectif:
> Votre premier objectif est de détruire la tête de pont russe au niveau de la ville de Psekups (diapo1).
> ...

----------


## ze_droopy

Pas sûr de pouvoir être là ce soir, mais sinon indif pilote ou RIO, je suis aussi mauvais dans les deux

----------


## FROGGY

Si il y a de la place pour moi en f18 CAP/CAS (pas GBU) ou F14 pilote CAS (pas GBU) j'en suis.

Vous jouer à quelle heure?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Si il y a de la place pour moi en f18 CAP/CAS (pas GBU) ou F14 pilote CAS (pas GBU) j'en suis.
> 
> Vous jouer à quelle heure?


Oui bien sur il y a de la place
C'est 21h
Tu as l'adresse du TS ?

----------


## FROGGY

Nope, je pensais que vous étiez sur le mumble.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Nope, je pensais que vous étiez sur le mumble.


Je t'ai envoyé par MP les code du TS

----------


## JanSolo

Avec le dernier patch, le G940 fonctionne au poil. 
Le retour de force est un pur bonheur et on sent vraiment l'appareil et on joue avec les limites structurelles de l'avion c'est un vrai plaisir. 
Au final j'étais prêt à me prendre le warthog et je pense que je vais oublier.
J'ai réussi mes premiers combats canons et missiles, pas le Phoenix par contre.
Par contre je ne sais pas si je merde mais les ailes ne bougent plus, elles restent fixes désormais et il faut que je les gère manuellement pour les déplier ou replier en vol. 
Je me tape le manuel et les sessions d'entraînement mais je ne vois pas. 

Sinon le F14 est un vrai bijou sous DCS, quelle modélisation.

N'ayant pas de micro, je peux vous rejoindre pour des sessions? Je vais essayer de me chopper un casque micro par la suite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah, et avec les supports monstertech c'est parfait, 1 mn pour tout installer. Le plus long au final c'est de lancer le jeu....
Hyper stable, pas de problème avec le force Feedback ni de vibrations transmises au bureau et ça me permet de pouvoir avoir accès au clavier et souris qui étaient condamnés avant.

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour ton retour. Je vois que l'intégration "à l'arrache" du FFB par Heatblur (ce sont eux qui ont dit ça) a mis tout le monde d'accord.

----------


## JanSolo

Tu as pas encore beaucoup d'effets. 
Un autre plus générique concerne le tir canon qui est juste une vibration qui doit être bien retranscrite n'ayant jamais eu de vulcain m61 entre les mains.
Tu as celui concernant le roulage au sol. 

Mais le plus impressionnant et précis est celui concernant le décrochage. Tu le sens venir progressivement et tu anticipes a quel moment tu vas atteindre la limite. C'est très agréable pour le pilotage et les évolutions.

Ils disaient effectivement qu'il était implémenté à l'arrache, qu'ils continuent comme ça!

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> On y croit.  (ou pas)
> 
> J'ai eu bon espoir quand Logitech a racheté Saitek, mais je ne vois toujours rien venir de neuf... à part des souris et claviers multicolores.
> 
> Et là, quand je navigue sur leur site officiel, les seuls HOTAS disponibles sont classés dans... la simulation spatiale.


Honnêtement je vol tout autant en spatial (enfin glisse plutôt) qu'en warbird, du coup que ça soit une réplique de fXX ou de chez pas quoi je m'en tamponne , ça me va ^^ allez à la limite une réplique du manche du 109 je prend  ::P: 
mais ça serais bien qu'ils relancent la machine du retour de force, c'était pas parfait et la technologie mérite d'être upgradé d'avancé, d'autant que l'argument de : en vol moderne c'est de l'hydrolique/électronique tiens pas vraiment les derniers avions de lignes et jet ont un ffb artificiel  ::siffle::  donc bon ^^

----------


## TuxFr78

Désolé pour hier soir mais j'ai le dos en vrac
j'espère pouvoir être là la semaine prochaine

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ça y est, la chasse est ouverte ! L'open beta 1 de mon générateur est en ligne  ::lol:: 




> L'open beta 1 est en ligne !
> 
> Téléchargez-la ici :
> www.cafedefaune.org/software/headquarters-for-dcs-world
> 
> 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/03/21/54ea...919c94c.th.png http://tof.cx/images/2019/03/21/8544...a5d6435.th.png http://tof.cx/images/2019/03/21/a689...668d9e0.th.png http://tof.cx/images/2019/03/21/0cfd...1100ae4.th.png http://tof.cx/images/2019/03/21/6da5...176f05a.th.png
> 
> ...


Le topic est là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...le-25-02-2019)

----------


## Genchou

Excellent, je teste ça dans l'aprem. Merci pour le soft Sebum ! Question con : tu comptes l'opensourcer un jour ? Je serais curieux de jeter un oeil au code. C'est du C# ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Excellent, je teste ça dans l'aprem. Merci pour le soft Sebum ! Question con : tu comptes l'opensourcer un jour ? Je serais curieux de jeter un oeil au code. C'est du C# ?


Du C# et du Lua. Pour le moment je préfère garder le contrôle sur le développement (et donc éviter les forks) mais si un jour je m'en lasse ou je n'ai plus le temps de le mettre à jour je l'opensourcerai pour ne pas le laisser mourir, je reste persuadé qu'il a un gros potentiel.

----------


## Jokletox

Du monde de dispo ce soir pour un entraînement dogfight ? Je verrai bien "match à mort" façon Quake, chacun serait chasseur et chassé, ça pourrait être marrant  ::P:

----------


## Genchou

Pour un tel entraînement je propose de carrément pas tirer. D'abord se concentrer à rester dans les six de son adversaire ou de le sortir de son propre arrière train.

D'expérience, les air quake c'est très vite gavant lorsqu'on se fait réellement descendre. Ou alors au minimum on pop déjà en l'air directement près des autres.

----------


## Jokletox

Ah mais oui, on démarre déjà en l'air sinon oui c'est chiant.

----------


## Flappie

Une màj pour l'*Open Beta* DCS est dispo : *2.5.4.28841*

Je résume le menu :

Harrier, F/A-18C, MiG-19P : Corrections mineures.
MiG-21Bis : Le modèle de vol réagit désormais aux dégâts subis (c'était pas le cas ?).
F-14B : Conso de la RAM réduite, utilisation du CPU et du disque réduites au lancement de la mission, temps de chargement réduits, ajouts de keybinds.
Editeur de mission : On va enfin pouvoir associer une tempo *avant* diffusion d'un message (plus besoin d'utiliser les TIME SINCE FLAG pour retarder une annonce liée à une attaque ou un franchissement de zone, par exemple).

----------


## Jokletox

Petite sessions d'entrainement au dogfight cette aprèm avec Genchou, moi en 14 et lui en 14, F5 et Mirage 2000. Départ en l'air à 10.000 ft, aucun armement excepté le canon. Ce fût intense mais riche en enseignement ! Faudrait refaire ça avec plus de monde, y'a moyen de bien rigoler  ::P:

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous mets les deux vidéos de la mission de mardi soir:

----------


## yuushiro

Est-ce qu'il y a un peu de monde pour voler d'ici 1h30 ?

----------


## nephyl

J'ai fais tous les entraînements du F-18 mais le carrier landing, j'y arrive pas encore. Le dernier virage en config atterrissage c'est galère et il n' y a pas beaucoup de temps pour se stabiliser. Faudrait que je fasse une approche un peu plus longue le temps de maîtriser. Trop dur de tourner et de maîtriser parfaitement la vitesse en même temps pour moi pour l'instant.

----------


## ze_droopy

Ta vitesse doit être maîtrisée bien avant, dans la partie vent arrière ("downwind"). Il te reste a contrôler l'altitude au gaz et gérer ton angle de virage, l'autopilote se charge de maintenir l'AoA, que tu as trimmé aussi pendant le vent arrière.

----------


## nephyl

J'ai utilisé le mauvais terme. Je voulais dire les maîtriser les gaz/descente et le virage en même temps. Me reste du boulot, ces approches en circuit j'ai de la peine et sur la piste 100 pied trop long ça passe, sur le carrier c'est autre chose.

----------


## Jokletox

Tu mets les gaz avant de commencer ton virage ? Car si tu commence ton virage et que seulement ensuite tu augmente les gaz c'est moins simple.

----------


## nephyl

Bon bin champagne, j'ai finalement réussi 2 fois la mission d'atterrissages sur carrier. 
Je suis loin de la maîtrise total mais c'est une étape.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu mets les gaz avant de commencer ton virage ? Car si tu commence ton virage et que seulement ensuite tu augmente les gaz c'est moins simple.


Je suis les instructions, idle dans le virage à 3.5G, une fois à 250 je sors les train et les volets, je trim, je remets les gaz et je prend le virage suivant. 
Mais j'ai encore de la peine à choper la bonne vitesse juste après avoir sorti les train et les volets. Surtout avec le lag énorme des moteurs je fais un peu les montagne russes.

----------


## JanSolo

J'ai réglé mon problème d'ouverture des ailes sur le F14. Faut penser à faire un master reset dès que c'est touché pour que ça repasse en auto.
Je commence à pas mal gérer le catapultage et 2 appontages réussis mais comme pour Nephyl c'est pas la maitrise totale non plus.

Le FFB est toujours aussi bon même si sommaire. D'ailleurs depuis la dernière mise à jour je crois que j'ai perdu la vibration pour le tir canon.

Sebum, merci pour ton logiciel, c'est top pour se faire des missions rapidement et facilement.
A quand des campagnes type Falcon 4 voire longbow 2 à l'époque. D'ailleurs le AH64 est prévu en module futur?

----------


## Flappie

> D'ailleurs le AH64 est prévu en module futur?


Nope, le Cobra, seulement.

source

----------


## Sigps220

> Je suis les instructions, idle dans le virage à 3.5G, une fois à 250 je sors les train et les volets, je trim, je remets les gaz et je prend le virage suivant. 
> Mais j'ai encore de la peine à choper la bonne vitesse juste après avoir sorti les train et les volets. Surtout avec le lag énorme des moteurs je fais un peu les montagne russes.


Je ne suis pas expert de l'appontage, mais je pratique comme cela : 
- Dans l'axe du PA, je commence mon premier virage à environ 1.5 nm du carrier, vitesse 350, virage à environ 2G. Le FBW "tient" un virage quand il est aussi sec, je ne touche pas au moteur et la vitesse diminue doucement. En fin de virage je sors crosse, train et full flaps. C'est un virage à plat, altitude 800 pieds

- Etape de vent arrière, c'est l'étape à ne pas louper sinon on va galère pour la finale : il faut trimer entre 9 et 12 (j'ai pour habitude de laisser le FCS sur un écran). En même temps il faut descendre à 600 pieds. Je me suis peut être planté dans les commandes mais pour trimer je suis obligé d'avoir le manche relâché au neutre. 

- Le dernier virage est délicat, car on est full flaps, on perd vite en vitesse et les moteurs pas réactifs n'aident pas. L'idée est de faire un virage à 30° que l'on commence une fois que l'on a légèrement dépassé la plage arrière du PA. Le virage doit être un peu plus large et on ne doit pas se retrouver pile dans l'axe du PA, il faut essayer de trouver un axe légèrement décalé en étant un poil à droite du PA. 

N'hésite pas à regarder les tutos minutes de Empnicolas, ils m'ont beaucoup aidé. 
- La finale, on vise le "coin entre la piste et les catapultes dans l'axes", et on se concentre à gérer sa descende avec le bracket. Ca rassemble plus à un crash qu'à un atterrissage, c'est normal ça doit secouer à l'arrivée. On peut s'aider de l'ILS si on le souhaite.

----------


## nephyl

J'irai regarder Empnicolas, comme tu le suggères. Même si j'ai déjà vu pas mal de tuto. Ma série préférée pour l'instant c'est les vidéo du doc sur l'EFPV.
Dans la mission d'entrainement, il y a des cercles vert pour montrer la trajectoire idéale. Là ou je galère le plus pour le moment c'est vraiment à la sortie du train et des volets. je pense qu'il faut que je remette les gaz plus tôt. Je commence à piger à quel puissance il faut que je mette les gaz mais faudra de la pratique car en qques % de puissance on peut passer de -2000 pieds minute à +500. 
J'ai pas vu à quel taux de descente j'étais lors de mes appontages mais je pense que j'étais au delà des 750 max préconisés.

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'irai regarder Empnicolas, comme tu le suggères. Même si j'ai déjà vu pas mal de tuto. Ma série préférée pour l'instant c'est les vidéo du doc sur l'EFPV.


Je ne suis pas sur que ma vidéo sur l'appontage en F-18 te soit vraiment utilie car j'ai un tendence à aller à l'instinct sur tout ce qui est atterrissage/appontage et en plus tu as deja vu la video de l'EFPV sur l'appontage.
Mon seul conseil pour l'appontage c'est d'essayer de mettre les FLAPS en HALF plutot qu'en FULL si tu voit que c'est trop galère.

----------


## Flappie

Pour la vitesse de descente, Partizan part de 160 noeuds, et réduit progressivement via le DLC. 

L'avantage d'avoir un RIO humain, c'est qu'il surveille la vitesse de descente. Est-ce que Jester le fait ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Nope, le Cobra, seulement.
> 
> source


c'est quand même dommage entre lui et le huey les mig17 et 21  une map vietnam serais de bon allois!
et un petit f4 phantom voir un skyraider  :Bave:

----------


## Genchou

> Pour la vitesse de descente, Partizan part de 160 noeuds, et réduit progressivement via le DLC.


Si je dis pas de bêtises, parler de vitesse pour l'appontage ça aide pas beaucoup parce qu'on doit viser le "on speed AoA" (via l'AoA indexer) et ne pas se concentrer sur la vitesse, justement. Une fois en configuration (en sortie du virage pour arriver en vent arrière), tu te cales sur ton AoA indexer en surveillant la descente et le reste devrait aller.

Ah et on parlait du F/A-18C aussi, donc pas de DLC.  ::P: 




> L'avantage d'avoir un RIO humain, c'est qu'il surveille la vitesse de descente. Est-ce que Jester le fait ?


Ya un VSI dans le cockpit du RIO ? Je l'ai pas trouvé.

----------


## Flappie

Le F-4E est prévu. Il sera développé par ED.

La map Vietnam est une arlésienne, mais je ne perds pas espoir vu que le planeset s'étend petit à petit vers l'époque concernée, et que la demande est forte.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Après ça va faire comme la ww2 : acheter la map, les assets + au minmum 1 avion, le soucis pour moi avec dcs c'est qu'hors période moderne le tarot du ticket d'entrée  est violent ^^ après il y a du boulot derrière c'est sur (bien que normandie... ) mais ça fais à minima du 130/150€ pour avoir un truc raccord et un seul appareil pilotable

----------


## Flappie

Il y a une seconde map gratuite à venir. On ignore encore le théâtre concerné ...

----------


## Genchou

> Il y a une seconde map gratuite à venir. On ignore encore le théâtre concerné ...


C'était pas la map 100% océan ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Non. Entendu sur un podcast récent, c'est un théâtre que souhaitait Matt Wagner depuis un moment (après c'est aussi un commercial...).

----------


## partizan

> Si je dis pas de bêtises, parler de vitesse pour l'appontage ça aide pas beaucoup parce qu'on doit viser le "on speed AoA" (via l'AoA indexer) et ne pas se concentrer sur la vitesse, justement. Une fois en configuration (en sortie du virage pour arriver en vent arrière), tu te cales sur ton AoA indexer en surveillant la descente et le reste devrait aller.
> 
> Ah et on parlait du F/A-18C aussi, donc pas de DLC. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya un VSI dans le cockpit du RIO ? Je l'ai pas trouvé.


Tu as raison Genchou (sur le F18 je me base sur l'AOA), sur le F14 j'ai perdu un peu mes repères du 18 et j'ai plus de mal avec le "E" et l'AOA donc _pour le moment_ mon super RIO m'indique les vitesses (pour ne pas me manger la poupe du PA...).
Flappie me décharge ainsi ma charge mentale et je corrige axe et pente au feeling (surtout l'axe car on teste avec un pont rempli d'appareils et cela ajoute un peu de difficulté. Quand on aura du 200% de réussite je serai plus sur l'AOA et le meatball (car là on est en conditions de visi top), je compte d'ailleurs m'entrainer vent de travers et de nuit pour me forcer à bien faire. 
Je pense que le RIO a un anémo, sinon Flappie aurait des yeux de lynx pour voir par dessus mon épaule  ::):

----------


## war-p

> Tu as raison Genchou (sur le F18 je me base sur l'AOA), sur le F14 j'ai perdu un peu mes repères du 18 et j'ai plus de mal avec le "E" et l'AOA donc _pour le moment_ mon super RIO m'indique les vitesses (pour ne pas me manger la poupe du PA...).
> Flappie me décharge ainsi ma charge mentale et je corrige axe et pente au feeling (surtout l'axe car on teste avec un pont rempli d'appareils et cela ajoute un peu de difficulté. Quand on aura du 200% de réussite je serai plus sur l'AOA et le meatball (car là on est en conditions de visi top), je compte d'ailleurs m'entrainer vent de travers et de nuit pour me forcer à bien faire. 
> Je pense que le RIO a un anémo, sinon Flappie aurait des yeux de lynx pour voir par dessus mon épaule


Ce qui est bien avec un porte avion, c'est que le vent de travers n'existe pas  :;):  (enfin pas trop)

----------


## Sigps220

Le vent de travers le plus fort sur un PA c'est quand il n'y a pas de vent et que le PA fonce à plein régime pour compenser. Comme la piste est décalée par rapport à l'axe du PA ça fait un très léger vent de travers.

----------


## nephyl

> Le vent de travers le plus fort sur un PA c'est quand il n'y a pas de vent et que le PA fonce à plein régime pour compenser. Comme la piste est décalée par rapport à l'axe du PA ça fait un très léger vent de travers.


J'ai vu ça quand je regardais les tutos et je me demandais comment ils font quand le porte avion est en transit. Ils ne lancent pas d'avion? ou font des Zig zag pour avoir le bon vent quand les avions reviennent ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Il prend ce qui s'appelle une "route Avia" le temps de la pontée.

----------


## Genchou

> Je pense que le RIO a un anémo, sinon Flappie aurait des yeux de lynx pour voir par dessus mon épaule


Bah justement pas à ma connaissance : je prends la place du RIO quand je vole avec Jokletox et la petite poignée de jauges côté RIO n'inclus pas de VSI. Cf le manuel d'ailleurs : http://www.heatblur.se/F-14Manual/co...cockpit-layout. Du coup s'il y en a un que j'ai loupé je suis toute ouïe parce que ça me serait utile.  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Je n'ai rien vu de tel non plus côté RIO.
D'ailleurs j'ignore pourquoi tu penses le contraire, Partizan, car je ne t'ai jamais donné d'infos concernant le vent. Ou alors y'a eu méprise !  ::unsure:: 




> C'était pas la map 100% océan ?


Vu comment Wags a abordé le sujet, ça m'étonnerait fort. Il a dit que l'équipe qui termine Persian Gulf serait ensuite 100% investie sur la seconde map gratuite.
Ou alors il a un sacré sens de l'humour.

----------


## Sigps220

> J'ai vu ça quand je regardais les tutos et je me demandais comment ils font quand le porte avion est en transit. Ils ne lancent pas d'avion? ou font des Zig zag pour avoir le bon vent quand les avions reviennent ?





> Il prend ce qui s'appelle une "route Avia" le temps de la pontée.


Comme dit Ze_droopy un navire ne reste jamais immobile et encore moins un porte-avion. Il se déplace tous le temps et pour les pontées (soit décollage, soit atterrissage) il change légèrement sa route pour venir se mettre face au vent. Une pontée est assez courte, de mémoire cela dure approximativement 20 min, mais effectivement c'est une phase de vulnérabilité pour la PA car son cap est alors bloqué ainsi que sa vitesse.

----------


## partizan

Je parlais bien de vitesse (anemomachmetre) et j’ai lu de travers pour genchou qui demande un vario  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Ah vu, j'ai effectivement écrit "vitesse de descente" pour évoquer la vitesse "lors de la phase de descente". Pardon pour la confusion, Genchou.

----------


## Jokletox

Quelque chose de prevu pour demain soir ou pas encore ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Quelque chose de prevu pour demain soir ou pas encore ?


Moi j'ai des anciennes missions sur le Golf persique et une mission uniquement en CAP aéronval sur le Caucase




> Attaque iranienne à Oman
> Description:
> Les iraniens ont débarqué sur la cote est d'Oman.
> Pour le moment le débarquement est léger sans énormément  d'anti-air longue portée mais la présence possible d'avion.
> 
> Une tête de pont a été étable dans le secteur de Muzeira et sert également de centre de ravitaillement avancé
> 
> Objectif:
> NOTE: Si vous prenez des Mirages 2000C A-A ou des F-18C A-A ou F-14 A-A, vous augmentez le pouvoir de CAP des Iraniens. Dans ce cas au moins 2 CAP coté bleu son conseillé.
> ...





> Blocus d'Hormuz
> 
> Description:
> La situation au cours des derniers mois s'est tendue dans la région depuis le retrait américain de l'accord sur le nucléaire iranienne. 
> Les conservateurs ont pris le pouvoir en Iran, tandis que le président à la moumoutte rajoute de l'huile sur le feu en gazouillant.
> 
> D'après nos services de renseignements les iranniens vont annoncer la fermeture du détroit au cours des prochaines heures.
> 
> Ils ont installer deux systèmes SS-N-2 Silkworm sol-mer pouvant détruire n'importe quel navire civil en un tir dans le détroit.
> ...





> Attaque sud de l Iran
> Description:
> Notre objectif est de prendre la ville de Hajiabad, noued du Sud du pays.
> Seulement pour atteindre cette ville il faut passer par une unique route depuis la coté et qui passe dans des vallée et tunnel.
> 
> Ces points chaud sont défendu par les iraniens:
> - un dépot près d'un pont avec de l'artillerie qui interdit tout passage
> - une tunnel passant sous les montagnes
> - ensuite la route passe dans une zone pouvant donné lieu à des ambuscade
> ...

----------


## partizan

Je veux bien du 14 sur le golfe si Flappie est là  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Je veux bien du 14 sur le golfe si Flappie est là




Voilà, ça, c'est fait.
Je serai là avec plaisir.  ::w00t::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Il y a une seconde map gratuite à venir. On ignore encore le théâtre concerné ...


Je passe juste pour poser ma petite prédiction, Nostradamus-style (comme ça vous pourrez vous moquer de moi dans six mois quand le théâtre sera révélé et que je me serai planté) : la nouvelle carte gratuite sera Cuba.

Arguments :
- faible surface au sol, beaucoup d'océan (c'est jamais qu'une grosse île)
- aussi valable pour des scénarios guerre froide que récents
- Cuba a été ajouté à la liste des nations dans les fichiers Lua du jeu récemment

----------


## ze_droopy

Pas con, ça a du sens, surtout pour un américain ex-CIA comme Wags

P.S: je suis là ce soir \o/

----------


## Genchou

Si vous commencez à 21h30, moi aussi ! Ce sera tout juste mais je serai là. F/A-18C ou F-14B.  ::): 

En plus ça me fait une excuse pour acheter la carte Persian Gulf.

----------


## Flappie

> - Cuba a été ajouté à la liste des nations dans les fichiers Lua du jeu récemment


L'ajout de Cuba coïncidait avec la sortie du MiG-19P (effectivement employé à Cuba). D'ailleurs, les créateurs du MiG-19P (et du MiG-23 à suivre) sont originaires de Cuba.

Mais tout cela n'invalide pas ton hypothèse pour autant !  ::): 





> Pas con, ça a du sens, surtout pour un américain ex-CIA comme Wags


Ah ? Je savais qu'il bossait sur les jeux Jane's dans les années 90, mais je ne me souvenais pas que c'était un transfuge de la CIA.




> Si vous commencez à 21h30, moi aussi ! Ce sera tout juste mais je serai là. F/A-18C ou F-14B.


Tu peux même arriver en retard, si tu veux, pas de souci.  :;):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> L'ajout de Cuba coïncidait avec la sortie du MiG-19P
> Mais tout cela n'invalide pas ton hypothèse pour autant !


Ah si un peu quand même  ::cry::

----------


## war-p

> Je passe juste pour poser ma petite prédiction, Nostradamus-style (comme ça vous pourrez vous moquer de moi dans six mois quand le théâtre sera révélé et que je me serai planté) : la nouvelle carte gratuite sera Cuba.
> 
> Arguments :
> - faible surface au sol, beaucoup d'océan (c'est jamais qu'une grosse île)
> - aussi valable pour des scénarios guerre froide que récents
> - Cuba a été ajouté à la liste des nations dans les fichiers Lua du jeu récemment


La chine a déjà des avions jouable dispo  ::trollface:: 
C'est d'ailleurs une très grosse île, mais c'est vrai que ça serait rigolo.

----------


## Flappie

Après il y aura aussi les maps de Heatblur. A ce sujet, Cobra reste flou :




> Our plans in this area have changed. Nothing to announce as of yet.


source




> [the Viggen and Tomcat theatres are dead ?]
> They are not. Just can't announce anything right now


source

Et pour les pronostics des maps Heatblur, on a déjà ça :




> Q: Which theatre will be included with the F-14?
> A: Very oceany. Very cold.
> The F-14 Campaign will take place in this theatre.


source

Et un aperçu WIP du pilote du Viggen qui a dans ses poches une carte d'un bout de la Suède (en même temps, ça parait logique puisque l'avion a été conçu pour défendre ce territoire).

----------


## Olis

Islande ?

----------


## partizan

OB update !




> Adjusted AIM-9 SEAM lock tone to be less ear murder-y


Voilà qui va rendre obsolète le mod dont vous parliez hier  :;): 
Et je vais enfin pouvoir masquer le stick :P

----------


## Genchou

Qui veut voler ce soir ?

----------


## yuushiro

> Qui veut voler ce soir ?


Désolé Genchou, ça aurait été avec plaisir, mais je viens juste de voir ton message à l'instant.

----------


## yuushiro

Des canards pour voler ce soir ?

----------


## partizan

Maybe

Suis sur le ts de nico

----------


## Empnicolas

Attention patch sur l'openBeta pour demain: https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...0&postcount=54

Sinon les deux vidéos de la mission de la semaine dernière:

----------


## Loloborgo

Vous maitrisez bien la bête là! 
Très sympa ces vidéos!
Et l'appontage à 1:17 dans la 2e vidéo, propre!  ::happy2::

----------


## ze_droopy

Pas là ce soir, complètement HS  ::zzz::

----------


## Flappie

> Vous maitrisez bien la bête là!


C'est l'énorme avantage des appareils biplaces : comme on se partage les tâches, on maîtrise plus vite le bestiau !  ::w00t:: 

Je suis là ce soir. Normalement, je serai le RIO de Tux en l'absence de Partizan. Il y en a d'autres pour nous rejoindre ?
EDIT: ah, oui, y'a déjà du monde sur le TS.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Pour Tux : notre essai avec Empnicolas a fonctionné. Il a simplement activé le Master Arm, puis le mode Air-to-Ground : le trait vertical était affiché sur son HUD sans que je n'aie rien fait.
De mon côté, j'ai simplement sélectionné les emports bombes. Puis la bombe est partie sur commande du pilote.

J'ai découvert que je pouvais vérifier le mode sélectionné côté RIO ("A G" sur l'image ci-dessous, bas centre droit, sous les boutons des modes radar) :

----------


## TuxFr78

> Pour Tux : notre essai avec Empnicolas a fonctionné. Il a simplement activé le Master Arm, puis le mode Air-to-Ground : le trait vertical était affiché sur son HUD sans que je n'aie rien fait.
> De mon côté, j'ai simplement sélectionné les emports bombes. Puis la bombe est partie sur commande du pilote.
> 
> J'ai découvert que je pouvais vérifier le mode sélectionné côté RIO ("A G" sur l'image ci-dessous, bas centre droit, sous les boutons des modes radar) :
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/GPbzXGZ/Screen-190402-232055.png
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/2svpr50/Screen-190402-222712.png


Bizarre quand même ...
Je vais regarder ça

----------


## Empnicolas

> Vous maitrisez bien la bête là! 
> Très sympa ces vidéos!
> Et l'appontage à 1:17 dans la 2e vidéo, propre!


Merci mais sans Dusty qui me dit que je suis bon, l'appontage aurait été plus sale




> Bizarre quand même ...
> Je vais regarder ça


Coté pilote (avec le F-14B Hot)

----------


## partizan

Quel a été votre pb au juste ?
Refus de largage emport bombe ?

Si oui nous avons eu le souci un samedi soir avec Flappie lors de nos tests. De mémoire c'est côté RIO que l'on avait réglé ça.

@ Flapflap, sur le screen je découvre les boutons de mode radar (oui honte à moi, je ne vais jamais derrière et je n'ai pas lu cette partie du manuel).
Comme je vous entends souvent pester avec Dusty sur la difficulté d'avoir un contact radar, j'imagine que la "maîtrise" des différents modes est importante ? (ou pas)
Une fois qu'on aura testé notre bombcat, on fera du train A/A.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Merci mais sans Dusty qui me dit que je suis bon, l'appontage aurait été plus sale
> 
> 
> Coté pilote (avec le F-14B Hot)
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/04/03/ed4...f2d41337ec.jpg


C'est bien ce que j'avais comme réglage
impossible de larguer quoi que ce soit ...

----------


## Genchou

> Quel a été votre pb au juste ?
> Refus de largage emport bombe ?
> 
> Si oui nous avons eu le souci un samedi soir avec Flappie lors de nos tests. De mémoire c'est côté RIO que l'on avait réglé ça.
> 
> @ Flapflap, sur le screen je découvre les boutons de mode radar (oui honte à moi, je ne vais jamais derrière et je n'ai pas lu cette partie du manuel).
> Comme je vous entends souvent pester avec Dusty sur la difficulté d'avoir un contact radar, j'imagine que la "maîtrise" des différents modes est importante ? (ou pas)
> Une fois qu'on aura testé notre bombcat, on fera du train A/A.


En fait tu as deux gros modes :

- pulse search, où ton radar ne filtre pas les retours, donc t'as beaucoup de bruit sur ton scan (terrain, nuages, ...). Ca empêche une cible de te notcher mais tu vas devoir la distinguer parmi tout le bruit affiché sur l'écran.
- pulse-doppler, où le radar filtre les retours selon leurs différences de longueur d'onde avec l'émission de départ. Ca élimine le bruit, mais le filtre à le défaut de cacher les contacts qui ont un aspect spécifique.

Donc selon l'aspect et la vitesse de ta cible, tu vas vouloir jongler entre Pulse et Pulse-Doppler. Quand tu es dans un de ces deux modes, tu regardes les cibles sur le DDD et un "lock" correspond à un STT classique, qui permet un lancement de missile SARH (AIM-7 par exemple) et affiche aussi un target cue sur le HUD du pilote.

Au-delà de ça, le Pulse-Doppler offre, en plus de la recherche simple sur le DDD, trois modes qui créent des "track files" utilisables dans le TID et nécessaires pour l'utilisation optimale des AIM-54 : range while scan (RWS), track while scan (TWS) manual et TWS auto. Le RWS offre un gros range de détection mais tu ne peux pas "hook" un target, alors que le TWS a un range légèrement plus faible mais permet de hook les track files et donc de fournir une solution de tir aux Phoenix (mais pas aux Sparrows). La distinction auto/manual du TWS détermine simplement si tu veux contrôler toi-même le volume de scan ou de laisser le WCS (Weapon Control System) s'en charger automatiquement.

En terme de facilité de trouver les cibles, je fonctionne généralement en RWS/TWS quand je veux voir des longues distances (> 15 NM), je n'ai jamais de problème pour tout ce qui se trouve pas trop bas et à portée. Plus près on s'approche trop du merge pour envisager un Phoenix, donc je passe en Pulse ou Pulse-Doppler selon la situation, en essayant d'avoir un STT sur la cible. Mais en close range c'est difficile de choper quelqu'un parce que ton radar projette un cône, le volume de scan étant donc assez restreint. Quand on est hot sur une cible à moins de 10NM je préfère laisser la main au pilote qui pourra utiliser les modes ACM ou le PCM pour acquérir un STT, mon boulot sera alors de garder la cible en visuel, dire où elle se trouve et être prêt à déployer les contre-mesures.

----------


## partizan

Merci Genchou, c'est très clair.
Flappie, faut épingler le post  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Merci Genchou, c'est très clair.
> Flappie, faut épingler le post


Je vais plutôt le wikifier ! Il est temps que le Tomcat ait sa page dans notre wiki.

En lisant ce que dit Genchou, je réalise que j'avais plutôt bien compris l'efficacité de chaque mode radar, même si je confonds souvent les deux modes Search. Voici comment je fonctionne de mon côté :

1. SA RIO : Alterner entre les deux modes Search (PD Search et Pulse Search) pour détecter tout contact, et interroger l'IFF.
2. SA pilote : Passer en TWS Auto pour que le pilote visualise les contacts, et pour me permettre de lui "montrer" qui sont les hostiles.
3. Attaque : Là, j'ai l'impression que c'est au petit bonheur la chance. Déjà, j'ignorais que le Phoenix fonctionnait moins bien en mode Search, comme le dit Genchou. Ensuite je rencontre très souvent deux problèmes majeurs :

- Un des modes Search (Pulse Doppler ou Pulse Search, je ne sais plus lequel des deux) me permet de "voir" les cibles, mais très rarement de les locker.
Symptôme : le contact est visible. Je fais un first-clic pour déplacer le collimateur vers le contact... et le contact disparait. Il réapparait dès que je relâche le first-clic. Ça me gave. Quelqu'un a une explication ?

- La perte des contacts lockés. Ça arrive assez souvent, et c'est très pénible, surtout en mode TWS alors que j'ai fait les interros IFF et que j'ai "marqué" les hostiles... Mais je suppose que ça fait partie des charmes de l'appareil ?


@Tux : Pour notre test bombes avec Genchou, on avait pris un appareil "hot". Peut-être que ce qui nous manquait hier se trouve dans la procédure de démarrage pilote/RIO ? Il faudra qu'on réessaye ensemble avec un "hot", à l'occasion.

@Zan : OK pour nous re-concentrer sur l'A/A maintenant qu'on gère le LANTIRN.

----------


## Genchou

> - Un des modes Search (Pulse Doppler ou Pulse Search, je ne sais plus lequel des deux) me permet de "voir" les cibles, mais très rarement de les locker.
> Symptôme : le contact est visible. Je fais un first-clic pour déplacer le collimateur vers le contact... et le contact disparait. Il réapparait dès que je relâche le first-clic. Ça me gave. Quelqu'un a une explication ?.


Si je mélange pas les termes, le half-action du HCU quand tu contrôles le DDD te fait passer en "super-search" : ton radar illumine un cône très petit dans la direction que tu indiques avec le curseur. La disposition des cibles en Y change; en pulse-doppler search, l'axe Y représente le closing-rate d'un contact, vers le haut ça s'éloigne, milieu c'est même vitesse (mais de toute façon filtré), bas ça se rapproche, alors qu'en super-search cet axe représente la distance. Donc ton half action, si tu es en pulse-doppler, va réagencer les contacts verticalement et tu vas devoir aller les retrouver.

Imagine que ton DDD en PD Search indique un contact 30° gauche closing (3/4 vers le bas). Tu veux le locker STT donc tu half-action sur ton HCU et amènes ton curseur là où était le contact, mais il a disparu, parce qu'il a bougé verticalement. Il faut donc que tu ailles chercher le même azimuth (30° gauche), mais que tu montes ou descendes le curseur sur cet axe pour le retrouver.
Le fait que le contact disparaisse en super-search est, je pense, un bug qui est normalement corrigé avec le prochain hotfix en openbeta.




> - La perte des contacts lockés. Ça arrive assez souvent, et c'est très pénible, surtout en mode TWS alors que j'ai fait les interros IFF et que j'ai "marqué" les hostiles... Mais je suppose que ça fait partie des charmes de l'appareil ?


Oublie pas que c'est toi qui contrôles le volume de scan si tu es en RWS ou TWS manual. Ça veut dire q'un sweep de 140° en azimuth sur 4 barres d'élevation prendra du temps pour revenir sur un contact précédémment illuminé, avec plus de chances de le perdre. Si tu as un bon SA avec un datalink ou un awacs actif, tu peux sans problème réduire ton azimuth et ton élévation pour ne scanner que l'endroit indiqué : tu auras un scan plus réactif et perdras moins rapidement les contacts. Quant au volume de scan du TWS auto, je pense qu'il est un peu buggé en ce moment, le WCS ne l'ajuste pas ou très peu et tu peux donc facilement paumer des cibles. Heatblur est au courant et bosse dessus (je me demande même si le correctif est pas déjà prévu pour cette semaine).
Reste aussi que le AWG-9 est assez sensible au notching, de ce que j'ai pu constater.

Niveau workflow en tant que RIO, je diffère un peu de Flappie :

- Mon premier réflexe est de me régler sur le datalink s'il y en a un et de contacter l'AWACS.
- Je passe le radar en RWS avec un volume pas trop grand (60° 2 barres généralement) et j'observe paisiblement le TID tant que les cibles ne sont pas encore trop proches, j'IFF régulièrement et j'identifie les trackfiles accordément.
- Quand les cibles approchent 70-80nm, je passe en TWS (auto ou manual selon l'humeur), je re-IFF si nécessaire et je m'assure avec le pilote que tout est prêt pour tirer les Phoenix. Je sens l'excitation monter lorsque les lettres "PH" s'affichent sur mon TID.
- Je call régulièrement le range et la direction des cibles pour le pilote, en lui demandant d'ajuster sa direction si je considère que c'est utile. Mon excitation se transforme en demi-molle.
- En dessous de 45nm, je ne peux plus me retenir : je pousse le bouton et les Fox-3 partent les uns après les autres. Pas besoin de désigner les cibles, le WCS s'occupe de tout, les Phoenix partent chacun vers leur proie.
- Je call les TTIs durant le vol des Phoenix et je passe en Pulse STT quand tout est pitbull pour avoir un retour visuel des impacts via la caméra.
- Si on se rapproche du merge, je passe sur le DDD en PD Search ou Pulse Search selon l'aspect, je locke ce que je peux.
- Si le merge se confirme, le pilote passe maître à bord (jusqu'ici il était juste mon chauffeur  ::ninja:: ), je suis là pour indiquer visuellement où se trouve l'ennemi et pour lancer les chaff/flares quand il le faut.
- Ctrl-E * 3

----------


## TuxFr78

> @Tux : Pour notre test bombes avec Genchou, on avait pris un appareil "hot". Peut-être que ce qui nous manquait hier se trouve dans la procédure de démarrage pilote/RIO ? Il faudra qu'on réessaye ensemble avec un "hot", à l'occasion.


Le 1er n'était pas hot mais le 2ème oui
Je vais essayer avec Jester

----------


## Flappie

Merci Genchou, c'est très instructif et à la fois rempli de termes qui ne me disent rien. Je suis un poil paumé...

Datalink AWACS = il t'affiche les contacts sur le TID ??

Tu ne perds pas les contacts taggés au RWS quand tu bascules en TWS ??

TTI = ?

Pulse STT = Single Target Tracking, non ? Alors comment fais-tu pour suivre tes tirs multiples ?

Comment es-tu informé qu'un Phoenix est pitbull ?

J'avoue n'avoir pas beaucoup touché au volume de scan pour le moment.

En tout cas, je note que tu utilises plutôt les modes Search en dernier recours, et donc plutôt pour du Sparrow, si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## Bacab

> Merci Genchou, c'est très instructif et à la fois rempli de termes qui ne me disent rien. Je suis un poil paumé...
> 
> Datalink AWACS = il t'affiche les contacts sur le TID ??
> 
> Tu ne perds pas les contacts taggés au RWS quand tu bascules en TWS ??
> 
> TTI = ?
> 
> Pulse STT = Single Target Tracking, non ? Alors comment fais-tu pour suivre tes tirs multiples ?
> ...


TTI=time to impact je pense

----------


## partizan

Rassures moi Flappie, aucune érection quand tu es dans mon dos ?  ::ninja::

----------


## JanSolo

> Attention patch sur l'openBeta pour demain: https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...0&postcount=54
> 
> Sinon les deux vidéos de la mission de la semaine dernière:
> https://youtu.be/YDY_d_mNnB8
> https://youtu.be/2mLHoFRn5H4


Très sympa les vidéos et instructives. 
Vous connaissez toutes les procédures par cœur bon sang!

----------


## Genchou

> Merci Genchou, c'est très instructif et à la fois rempli de termes qui ne me disent rien. Je suis un poil paumé...
> 
> Datalink AWACS = il t'affiche les contacts sur le TID ??
> 
> Tu ne perds pas les contacts taggés au RWS quand tu bascules en TWS ??
> 
> TTI = ?
> 
> Pulse STT = Single Target Tracking, non ? Alors comment fais-tu pour suivre tes tirs multiples ?
> ...


Oui le datalink t'affiche ce que voit l'awacs (ou autre avion qui feed le réseau) sur le TID. 

Je pense bien que les tracks sont rafraîchis en passant de RWS à TWS, mais c'est vite remis en place.

TTI c'est time to impact, c'est peut-être pas le bon terme en air-to-air, je me demande si on dit pas plutôt time to target.

Pulse STT c'est single target track (lock quoi) en pulse (pas pulse doppler), pour éviter d'être notché mais gaffe de pas perdre le contact s'il est plus bas que toi. Si je lock c'est à partir du moment où les phoenix sont passés pitbull, donc plus guidés par mon radar.
Je pense qu'en ce moment il n'y a pas l'information de quand les missiles passent pitbull, je le fais au feeling, en partant du principe qu'à 15sec TTI (ou TTT ?) ils passent actifs.

Et donc ouais je privilégie le TID pour ma SA, j'utilise les infos du DDD quand je suis plutôt close ou si je veux immédiatement un lock STT.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je rajoute mon grain de sel...

- La différence entre Pulse et Pulse Doppler est l'ajout d'un filtre "Doppler" qui masquera tous les échos qui renvoie le signal à la fréquence émise, donc sans effet Doppler car elle n'ont pas de vitesse. Le calculateur fait aussi le calcul par rapport à sa propre vitesse, donc c'est un poil plus élaboré, mais l'idée est la même.
Donc oui, c'est proportionnel à la longueur d'onde, mais on parle plutôt de fréquence Doppler = f reçue - f émise.
Ces filtres doppler provoque deux vitesses de rapprochement "aveugle":
- La vitesse du/au sol (puisque le calculateur se base sur sa propre vitesse), mais uniquement en look-down (ce filtre est désactivé en look-up > 3°)
- La vitesse d'un mobile avec une vitesse radiale (vitesse de rapprochement) nulle, c.a.d un objet qui s'éloigne du radar à la même vitesse que vous avancez. Par le concept même du radar doppler, et parce que l'AWG-9 ne gère pas le décalage de doppler, le radar considérera ce mobile comme du bruit de fond.Le premier filtre à une taille de +/-133 noeuds, le deuxième de +/-100 noeuds... ce qui est relativement élevé, d'où le notching facile...

- Les modes RWS et TWS ont le même principe de base, c.a.d que le temps de rafraîchissement sur le TID est de 2s. Si le radar met plus de temps à retrouver le contact, il disparaît du TID.
2s, ca veut dire un balayage de 40° d'angle sur 2 bars, ou 20° sur 4 bars... Oui c'est peu.
Dans la doc le TWS est censé forcer cette limitation, mais je ne l'ai pas constaté en vol (bug surement).
En RWS, le TID affiche les contacts, mais ce ne sont pas des pistes. Donc si tu passes en TWS, ça ne change rien. Tu auras ton contact affiché pendant 2 secondes, et le TWS devra prendre la suite.

- Le mode de détection le plus lointain est le Pulse Doppler Search. Le problème est qu'il ne fait que ça, de la détection. Pas de mesure de distance, pas de production de piste.


Résumé de tout ça au niveau tactique, ça veut dire qu'il vaut mieux être en look-up, et qu'il faut jongler avec les modes radar suivant le comportement de la cible (Vr et altitude). C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que le DDD affiche la Vr sur l'axe y et non pas l'altitude: l'écho se rapproche du centre = je vais le perdre.
Genchou a bien résumé les différentes étapes. Je rajouterai 2 choses:
- Sans datalink, il faudrait guetter l'espace en PDS si on cherche la détection longue portée prioritairement.
- Pour les petites cibles type chasseur ou en dessous des 100Nm, utiliser soit le TWS si on peut se contenter de 40°/2 bars ou 20°/4 bars, soit le RWS si on veut augmenter le volume scanné (avec un rafraichissement pourri). Il n'y aucun avantage à utiliser le RWS dans le volume du TWS.


@Flappie, feu pour ajouter le post de Genchou au wiki, j'ajouterai/corrigerai au besoin si j'ai un peu de temps.

----------


## Flappie

> Rassures moi Flappie, aucune érection quand tu es dans mon dos ?


 ::XD::  Pas même quand je fais mumuse avec le LANTIRN, mon jouet préféré sur la bête.

Merci à tous pour les explications. Je vais tenter une synthèse sur le wiki, et Dusty viendra me frotter les oreilles, immanquablement.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai encore une question : comment règle-t-on l'appareil pour afficher les contacts de l'AWACS ? Nico, tu aurais fait une vidéo sur le sujet par hasard ?

Sinon pour info, je viens de lire que les GBU24 ne sont actuellement pas guidées (bug ED).

----------


## Empnicolas

> JNico, tu aurais fait une vidéo sur le sujet par hasard ?


Absolument pas, je laisse la partie RIO aux RIO vu que j'ai une utilisation assez solo du F-14 et que je risque de souvent revenir sur le F-18 où je peux tout faire

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai encore une question : comment règle-t-on l'appareil pour afficher les contacts de l'AWACS ? Nico, tu aurais fait une vidéo sur le sujet par hasard ?
> 
> Sinon pour info, je viens de lire que les GBU24 ne sont actuellement pas guidées (bug ED).


J'essaierai de faire une vidéo, mais c'est très simple.
Il faut rentrer le canal TDL du kneeboard et activer le Datalink en mode A (Link 14A). Ça se trouve sur la console de droite, vers l'avant contre la cloison.
Pour info le mode C permet de partager les infos entre F14. Les 2 modes ne peuvent pas être utilisés simultanément.

----------


## Bacab

> Par le concept même du radar doppler


IRL, c'est plus une limitation due aux solutions techniques des premiers radars Doppler qu'un phénomène physique inévitable mais je chipote, je retourne m'occuper des mouches.

----------


## ze_droopy

> IRL, c'est plus une limitation due aux solutions techniques des premiers radars Doppler qu'un phénomène physique inévitable mais je chipote, je retourne m'occuper des mouches.


Pas un principe physique, un concept. Je ne connais pas de radar avec un traitement doppler qui n'élimine pas les échos fixes (ça existe peut-être mais j'imagine mal leur utilisation).
On a juste amélioré la performance des traitements et donc des ambiguïtés en passant au numérique.

----------


## Bacab

> Pas un principe physique, un concept. Je ne connais pas de radar avec un traitement doppler qui n'élimine pas les échos fixes (ça existe peut-être mais j'imagine mal leur utilisation).
> On a juste amélioré la performance des traitements et donc des ambiguïtés en passant au numérique.


Je ne parlais pas de la suppression des échos fixes mais de la plage de vitesses aveugles lorsque la vitesse de rapprochement est nulle.

----------


## ze_droopy

Désolé je ne comprends toujours pas ta remarque  ::unsure:: . 
Echo fixe = vitesse de rapprochement nulle = vitesse aveugle...

Après je suis fatigué, ça n'aide pas à la compréhension  :<_<: 


[edit]J'ai peut-être compris!  ::lol:: 
Je l'ai mentionné car l'AWG9 n'en est pas capable, mais tu parles peut-être du décalage doppler ("Doppler shift") à effectuer lorsque la fd chute, et qui peut se faire maintenant de manière automatique.
C'est ça?  :Cigare:

----------


## ze_droopy

Comme promis, voila une vidéo très courte, coté RIO, pour montrer comment activer la liaison de données avec un AWACS:

----------


## partizan

Super, merci Dusty :;):

----------


## Flappie

Impec' ! Merci.

----------


## Jimjim13

Merci  m'sieur ^^

----------


## Bacab

> Désolé je ne comprends toujours pas ta remarque . 
> Echo fixe = vitesse de rapprochement nulle = vitesse aveugle...


Cible immobile/sol ==> vitesse de rapprochement dans le sens cible vers chasseur et égale à la vitesse du chasseur (si la cible est dans l'axe)
vitesse de rapprochement = 0 ==> cible qui va à la même vitesse et dans la même direction que le chasseur/ou fouillis de lobe secondaire

Comme tu l'as dit, l'AWG-9 a deux zones de vitesses de rapprochement aveugles : 
- une autour de la vitesse du chasseur, qui correspond à la zone classique faite pour éviter les fausses alarmes dues au fouillis de sol présent dans le lobe principal;
- une autre autour de la vitesse de rapprochement nulle.

Autant la première est une constante dans les radars Dopplers, autant la seconde est une spécificité des premiers radars Dopplers dont je ne suis pas sûr de l'origine, peut être pour filtrer les échos des lobes secondaires qui sont effectivement plus forts dans la zone de vitesse de rapprochement nulle.

----------


## Loloborgo

Le Tomcat et le Farmer viennent de passer en stable, je vais pouvoir faire joujou à mon tour!

Ça tombe bien j'en avais marre de me laisser pousser la moustache ^^

----------


## pollux 18

*IL- 2 Great Battles*: 

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=753649

Avec le cockpit du Me 262





L'équipage du char Sherman





Les effets d'incendie interne pour Tank Crew qui seront plu-tard porté aux avions

----------


## Flappie

J'ai encore une question sur le F-14.

Ce soir, j'ai voulu utiliser le TWS (avec l'aide du datalink AWACS) à plusieurs reprises. Je mettais le HCU en "TID" afin de désigner les contact affichés par l'AWACS. Mais quand je les "locke", ils ne sont pas lockés au radar, alors même qu'ils nous faisaient face. Comment fait-on pour locker au TWS ? (si je passe le HCU en "RDR", je locke en PD)

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai encore une question sur le F-14.
> 
> Ce soir, j'ai voulu utiliser le TWS (avec l'aide du datalink AWACS) à plusieurs reprises. Je mettais le HCU en "TID" afin de désigner les contact affichés par l'AWACS. Mais quand je les "locke", ils ne sont pas lockés au radar, alors même qu'ils nous faisaient face. Comment fait-on pour locker au TWS ? (si je passe le HCU en "RDR", je locke en PD)


Une fois que tu as désigné la piste au TID, Tu dois simplement appuyer sur un des modes STT du radar.

----------


## partizan

Ce qui veut dire que c’est une action différente de ce que Flappie appelle « locker » ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Oui, tu désignes avec le HCU sur le TID, et tu "lockes" (en STT) avec les boutons des modes radar.

----------


## Flappie

Ok, merci ! Je comprends mieux ! Il ne me manquait pas grand chose.

Bon, je dois encore réviser l'alignement depuis un carrier parce qu'on n'a pas réussi hier, alors que jusqu'ici je maîtrisais... Y aurait-il eu une régression ? Ou alors faut-il régler la fréquence du Stennis sur le datalink ?

----------


## ze_droopy

- Fréquence du DL sur celle du Stennis
- DL sur Normal
- Mode CA-INS

----------


## Flappie

Et nav en mode CVA.

Le seul truc qu'on n'ait pas fait, c'est régler la fréquence du Stennis, mais lors de la sortie du module F-14, ce n'était pas requis... A moins que Zan n'ait modifié la fréquence par défaut dans sa mission.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous mets les vidéo de la mission de la semaine dernière:





Pour mardi soir, j'ai fait une nouvelle mission et vu qu'on est particulèrement nul en ce moment pour l'attaque au sol en ce moment, j'ai fait simple:



> La chine viens de livrer de l'équipement militaire à l'Iran au port de Bandar.
> Le matériel vient d'être embarqué dans deux train et un peu de matériel dans deux convois terrestres.
> Ils vont tous à destination de Strjan ( secteur CT75)
> 
> Objectifs:
> WP 1-2 trouver et détruire les deux trains
> WP 2-3 ou 3-2: détruire les deux convois terrestre
> 
> TACAN Stennis: 10X
> ...

----------


## partizan

Nope ce n’était pas modifié mais je viens de le faire + vérifié comm radio simplifié décoché (souvent ça pose pb ça > le stennis ne nous répondait pas pour l’approche).

@empnico Flappie ne va pas être content que tu nous traite de quiche en mud, c’est The pro du lantirn  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> @empnico Flappie ne va pas être content que tu nous traite de quiche en mud, c’est The pro du lantirn


C'est juste un constat : mardi dernier, Tux et moi n'étions pas parvenu à tirer une seule GBU.  ::ninja::  Mais je persiste à penser qu'il manquait quelque chose côté pilote. Ou alors j'avais encore oublié de sélectionner les pylones...

----------


## Empnicolas

> C'est juste un constat : mardi dernier, Tux et moi n'étions pas parvenu à tirer une seule GBU.  Mais je persiste à penser qu'il manquait quelque chose côté pilote. Ou alors j'avais encore oublier de sélectionner les pylones...


Principe de base: quand tu es pilote, c'est la faute du RIO et quand tu es RIO c'est la faute du pilote.

----------


## nephyl

> Principe de base: quand tu es pilote, c'est la faute du RIO et quand tu es RIO c'est la faute du pilote.


Et quand on est en F-18 c'est la faute d'ED ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Et quand on est en F-18 c'est la faute d'ED ?


Soit de ED soit de celui entre le PC et le siège ^^

----------


## Vaught

> Bon, je dois encore réviser l'alignement depuis un carrier parce qu'on n'a pas réussi hier, alors que jusqu'ici je maîtrisais... Y aurait-il eu une régression ? Ou alors faut-il régler la fréquence du Stennis sur le datalink ?


Zan et moi avons démarrés les moteurs pendant l'alignement, du coup je me demande si ça pourrait pas avoir une incidence  ::huh::

----------


## Elidji

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je sais que ce topic parle plus de DCS (peut-être que je m'y mettrais un jour) mais je voudrais vous poser une question sur IL2:BoX.

Je cherche à comprendre la gestion du moteur et notamment des radiateurs. J'ai beau chercher en ligne je ne trouve pas de guide complet la dessus.
La plupart dise juste des les ouvrir complètement au décollage mais ensuite je fait quoi ?  ::huh:: 

Est-ce-grave de les laisser ouvert constamment ? Faut-il les fermer juste pendant les combats ?
Bref si quelqu'un connait un guide pas mal la dessus je suis preneur.

----------


## Flappie

Salut, ce topic parle de tous les simus de vol de combat, donc ton post a parfaitement sa place ici.  :;):  Il est vrai que depuis DCS 2.5, la plupart des gens qui postent ici ne volent pas sur IL2:BoX (ou alors ils n'en parlent jamais !  ::ninja:: ).

A ma connaissance, la grande majorité des appareils de la WW2 permettent de refermer en partie les radiateurs. Certains l'exigent même lors d'un piqué prononcé. A vrai dire, il "suffit" de connaître les températures max d'eau et d'huile tolérées par chaque appareil pour utiliser l'ouverture des radiateurs de manière optimale. Eh oui, car radia ouvert en grand = moteur refroidi efficacement, mais traînée importante, et donc vitesse réduite.

Je te recommande chaudement la lecture des guides de Chuck pour IL-2. Si tu n'es pas anglophone, dis-nous simplement le nom des appareils pour lesquels tu te poses la question.

----------


## partizan

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je sais que ce topic parle plus de DCS (peut-être que je m'y mettrais un jour) mais je voudrais vous poser une question sur IL2:BoX.
> 
> Je cherche à comprendre la gestion du moteur et notamment des radiateurs. J'ai beau chercher en ligne je ne trouve pas de guide complet la dessus.
> La plupart dise juste des les ouvrir complètement au décollage mais ensuite je fait quoi ? 
> 
> Est-ce-grave de les laisser ouvert constamment ? Faut-il les fermer juste pendant les combats ?
> Bref si quelqu'un connait un guide pas mal la dessus je suis preneur.


Sans aller lire un guide voici qq tips ou en tout cas ce que je fais :

Tout est à moduler en fonction de la T° extérieure (si très froid, tu ouvres moins et tu auras tendance à fermer plus vite).
Toujours garder un oeil sur les cadrans Huile et/ou Eau.

- Sol, roulage et décollage, tu ouvres pour éviter que le moteur serre.
- En nav tu peux laisser ouvert, cela évite de surchauffer, mais tu peux aussi laisser entrouvert voire fermer pour réduire la trainée et moins dégrader la vitesse (donc non ce n'est pas grave de laisser ouvert, tout dépend du cas) 
- En combat, il faut jouer ouvert - fermé en fonction de la situation >  tu as besoin de vitesse car tu es suivi ou tu veux te rapprocher d'un bandit, tu fermes, mais tu gardes un oeil sur la température et tu réouvres dès que c'est trop ou que tu le peux.
- En mud, tu fermes lors du straf, pour éviter les balles dans le radia et tu réouvres en suite.
- En piqué, en général, tu fermes pour éviter de geler.

Le bon sens étant de connaitre les T° max par cadrans et de ne pas les dépasser, ou ne pas dépasser plus que qq secondes.
Parfois tu peux être poursuivi et avoir besoin de pousser le moteur dans ses retranchements... ça peut-être à quitte ou double  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Oui, je parlais surtout des manuels pour trouver les températures limites (quand elles ne sont pas assez clairement indiquées sur les cadrans du cockpit).

Moi qui vole très peu souvent sur IL2-BoX, j'ai une méthode imparable : le 75% ouvert.  ::P:

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je sais que ce topic parle plus de DCS (peut-être que je m'y mettrais un jour) mais je voudrais vous poser une question sur IL2:BoX.
> 
> Je cherche à comprendre la gestion du moteur et notamment des radiateurs. J'ai beau chercher en ligne je ne trouve pas de guide complet la dessus.
> La plupart dise juste des les ouvrir complètement au décollage mais ensuite je fait quoi ? 
> 
> Est-ce-grave de les laisser ouvert constamment ? Faut-il les fermer juste pendant les combats ?
> Bref si quelqu'un connait un guide pas mal la dessus je suis preneur.


Ça dépend avec quel avion tu voles, mais en général faut éviter de dépasser les 100° que se soit pour l'eau ou l'huile, sur certains avions la temp max de l'huile ça peut être 115°C ou 75°C. Normalement tu peux voir ces valeurs en jeu quand tu appuies sur O, la carte s'affiche mais pas que, tu peux aussi afficher le descriptif de l'avion.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

je vol essentiellement sur 109 et du coup c'est automatique ^^

----------


## Elidji

Merci tout le monde pour vos réponses !
Je vois déjà un peu mieux ce qu'il faut faire.

Je vais regarder les guides de Chuck et je pense tenter le yak-1.

Je vol déjà en 109 mais je veux aussi connaitre quelques avions russes !

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Chanceux! mon ailier est alsacien et ne veut entendre parler que du 109, du dora à la limite je me demande pourquoi  ::siffle:: 
Alors que j'ai une affection pour l'i16 ^^

----------


## nephyl

J'ai essayé la campagne F-18. C'est pas super noob friendly  ::XD::  
Tu décolles d'un porte-avion, tu prends au cap 90 avec ton coéquipier et il y a direct 4 su-25 et deux mig 29 en formation à 80 nautiques qui foncent en direction du porte-avion . Et t'as pas de AIM 120 t'as des AIM-7.  ::'(:

----------


## Flappie

J'ai fait peu de missions faites par ED, et il s'agissait à chaque fois d'attaque au sol sans chasse, mais je les ai toujours trouvées trop balaises.

----------


## nephyl

J'ai été malade pendant presque 2 semaines, j'avais pas la tête à faire qqch d'autant compliqué que DCS. 
Là je m'y remets, je fais le tuto de la mise en route du F-18 que j'avais laissé de côté car ce n'est pas la partie qui m’intéresse le plus.
J'ai fais de l'instant action dont du combat canon contre un Mig-29. (je l'ai eu  :Cigare: )
Ensuite j'ai vu qu'il y avait plein de missions uniques. J'ai vainement tenté de réussir un ravitaillement en vol pendant une demi-heure. 
Finalement j'ai lancé cette campagne et c'est chaud. Mais au moins c'est une mise en situation direct et vu qu'on commence sur la catapulte du porte-avion, j'ai pu relancer plusieurs fois pour prendre en main le radar et les AIM-7.
Par exemple, je n'arrivais pas à avoir les cibles sur le radar et j'ai passé un bon moment à chercher pourquoi jusqu'à ce que je vois que c'était simplement parce que j'avais une portée trop courte réglée sur l'affichage  ::XD::

----------


## Cabfire

Avec un pote on a donc maintenant pas mal fait le tour du SU25T, du moins en ce qui concerne sont apprentissage.

On va du coup se lancer un peu dans la création de mission histoire de commencer à produire son propre contenu ^^ Je ne sais pas vraiment si cela à un intérêt, vu qu'on va jouer ce qu'on créer, mais c'est toujours plaisant en tout cas.

----------


## Flappie

Tous les créateurs de missions ici pourront te dire que même leurs propres missions ne se passent jamais comme prévu à partir du moment où elles se jouent en multijoueur. Et plus il y a de monde, plus il y a de surprise !  ::P:

----------


## Sigps220

> J'ai essayé la campagne F-18. C'est pas super noob friendly  
> Tu décolles d'un porte-avion, tu prends au cap 90 avec ton coéquipier et il y a direct 4 su-25 et deux mig 29 en formation à 80 nautiques qui foncent en direction du porte-avion . Et t'as pas de AIM 120 t'as des AIM-7.


Cette mission est super raide, les missions suivantes (notamment celles AG) sont un peu plus faciles. L'action se passe en 1989 ce qui explique l'absence d'AIM 120. Toute la difficulté est d'arriver à abattre rapidement les 2 Mig-29, ensuite les 4 Tu-22 peuvent se gérer plus facilement. 

Mais je te rejoins la mini campagne proposée est plutôt difficile car elle nécessite de maîtriser les opérations aéronavales.

----------


## Cabfire

On est d'accord que par exemple sur une mission, et concernant par exemple le SU25T, il est impossible de mettre à jour dynamiquement les waypoints de l'ordinateur de bord ?

----------


## Flappie

> On est d'accord que par exemple sur une mission, et concernant par exemple le SU25T, il est impossible de mettre à jour dynamiquement les waypoints de l'ordinateur de bord ?


Le Su25T, issu du pack Flaming Cliffs, ne le permet pas (avionique simplifiée sur tous les appareils de FC).

Les modules plus récents, et donc plus complets, le permettent (Ka50, F-14, Viggen, etc.).

Toutefois, les waypoints modifiés ne sont pas affichés sur la carte du menu F10.

----------


## Cabfire

D'accord, mais donc effectivement sur ces appareils tu peux ajouter du waypoint, c'est bon a savoir merci Flappie !

----------


## nephyl

> Cette mission est super raide, les missions suivantes (notamment celles AG) sont un peu plus faciles. L'action se passe en 1989 ce qui explique l'absence d'AIM 120. Toute la difficulté est d'arriver à abattre rapidement les 2 Mig-29, ensuite les 4 Tu-22 peuvent se gérer plus facilement. 
> 
> Mais je te rejoins la mini campagne proposée est plutôt difficile car elle nécessite de maîtriser les opérations aéronavales.


J'imagine que cette campagne est pour ceux qui ont déjà l'habitude de DCS. Mais bon c'est pas frustrant de recommencer cette mission en boucle vu que t'es vite sur zone et qu'il n'y a pas milles trucs à faire avant. 
En tout cas c'est moins frustrant que le ravitaillement en vol  ::XD:: 

Je vais bien lire le briefing, voir s'il n'y a pas qqch que j'ai manqué car il n'y a pas d'awacs préréglé ni d'authentification des cibles. Et je vais tenter une approche moins frontale pour ne pas mourir à chaque fois après avoir tué le premier Mig.

----------


## Sigps220

> J'imagine que cette campagne est pour ceux qui ont déjà l'habitude de DCS. Mais bon c'est pas frustrant de recommencer cette mission en boucle vu que t'es vite sur zone et qu'il n'y a pas milles trucs à faire avant. 
> En tout cas c'est moins frustrant que le ravitaillement en vol 
> 
> Je vais bien lire le briefing, voir s'il n'y a pas qqch que j'ai manqué car il n'y a pas d'awacs préréglé ni d'authentification des cibles. Et je vais tenter une approche moins frontale pour ne pas mourir à chaque fois après avoir tué le premier Mig.


J'ai réussi une seule fois à faire un joli carton sur les cibles, mais mes autres essais se sont mal finis. Ca ressemble à du 1 vs 2 car ton ailier n'est pas d'une grande aide (en coop la mission serait beaucoup plus simple). 

Ma tactique (loin d'être infaillible) c'est d'essayer d'être plus haut que l'adversaire : mes missiles portent plus loin et les siens portent moins loin et j'essaie de prendre une route d'interception qui n'est pas frontale (mon erreur est peut être là, il vaut peut être mieux essayer de passer derrière les Rouges). Je laisse les Mig tirer leur premier missiles, je crank de mon côté, une fois que je suis à portée je crank de l'autre côté, en passant au milieu je tire. J'essaie de garder la cible dans l'angle du radar tout en manœuvrant défensivement. Normalement j'abat un Mig Rouge, il n'en reste plus qu'un. J'engage alors un dogfight contre le survivant, c'est à ce moment que je sollicite mon ailier pour qu'il attaque également.

----------


## Sigps220

> J'imagine que cette campagne est pour ceux qui ont déjà l'habitude de DCS. Mais bon c'est pas frustrant de recommencer cette mission en boucle vu que t'es vite sur zone et qu'il n'y a pas milles trucs à faire avant. 
> En tout cas c'est moins frustrant que le ravitaillement en vol 
> 
> Je vais bien lire le briefing, voir s'il n'y a pas qqch que j'ai manqué car il n'y a pas d'awacs préréglé ni d'authentification des cibles. Et je vais tenter une approche moins frontale pour ne pas mourir à chaque fois après avoir tué le premier Mig.


J'ai réussi une seule fois à faire un joli carton sur les cibles, mais mes autres essais se sont mal finis. Ca ressemble à du 1 vs 2 car ton ailier n'est pas d'une grande aide (en coop la mission serait beaucoup plus simple). 

Ma tactique (loin d'être infaillible) c'est d'essayer d'être plus haut que l'adversaire : mes missiles portent plus loin et les siens portent moins loin et j'essaie de prendre une route d'interception qui n'est pas frontale (mon erreur est peut être là, il vaut peut être mieux essayer de passer derrière les Rouges). Je laisse les Mig tirer leur premier missiles, je crank de mon côté, une fois que je suis à portée je crank de l'autre côté, en passant au milieu je tire. J'essaie de garder la cible dans l'angle du radar tout en manœuvrant défensivement. Normalement j'abat un Mig Rouge, il n'en reste plus qu'un. J'engage alors un dogfight contre le survivant, c'est à ce moment que je sollicite mon ailier pour qu'il attaque également.

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai du mal à comprendre la condition "aléatoire" sur l’éditeur. 

On aurait pu supposer que donner une condition tel que "Groupe présent en partie dans la zone" ET "aléatoire 50%" déclenche donc l'action une fois sur deux quand le dit groupe se trouve dans la zone (en gros) mais il semblerait qu'aléatoire ne fonctionne pas vraiment comme cela. Est-ce que vous en savez plus la dessus ? (du coup je suis passé par un marqueur aléatoire et un test de celui-ci)

De même je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen de faire spawn un object statique (comme une épave pour de la reco), j'imagine que c'est possible mais en passant par le LUA peut-être ? Du coup j'ai fais crash un avion à 0 carbu ou je voulais, mais bon...

----------


## Flappie

De mémoire, pour introduire de l'aléatoire, il faut se baser sur des états de flags. Par exemple, tu dis que telle unité peut spotter si le flag "36" est supérieur à telle valeur (tu peux évidemment ajouter d'autres conditions à l'aide d'un ET). Auparavant, tu auras définis le flag "36" comme étant un chiffre aléatoire compris entre 0 et 10, par exemple.

Pour les épaves, c'est tout simple : à gauche de l'écran, sous les icônes Avions / Hélicos / Véhicules / Navires, tu as une icône "Statiques". Il suffit alors de sélectionner l'unité souhaitée, et de cocher la case "Détruit" (je ne suis pas certain des traductions, j'ai le jeu en anglais). Le problème des épaves statiques, c'est qu'elles ne dégagent pas de fumée. Du coup, j'allais te proposer de faire crasher une unité, mais tu as trouvé l'astuce tout seul.  :;):  Cependant, on peut maintenant donner plus de vie aux épaves statiques à l'aide des objets "Fumée" (à trouver dans Statiques, là aussi).

----------


## Flappie

De mémoire, pour introduire de l'aléatoire, il faut se baser sur des états de flags. Par exemple, tu dis que telle unité peut spotter si le flag "36" est supérieur à telle valeur (tu peux évidemment ajouter d'autres conditions à l'aide d'un ET). Auparavant, tu auras définis le flag "36" comme étant un chiffre aléatoire compris entre 0 et 10, par exemple.

Pour les épaves, c'est tout simple : à gauche de l'écran, sous les icônes Avions / Hélicos / Véhicules / Navires, tu as une icône "Statiques". Il suffit alors de sélectionner l'unité souhaitée, et de cocher la case "Détruit" (je ne suis pas certain des traductions, j'ai le jeu en anglais). Le problème des épaves statiques, c'est qu'elles ne dégagent pas de fumée. Du coup, j'allais te proposer de faire crasher une unité, mais tu as trouvé l'astuce tout seul.  :;):  Cependant, on peut maintenant donner plus de vie aux épaves statiques à l'aide des objets "Fumée" (à trouver dans Statiques, là aussi).

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous met les deux vidéo de la mission de mardi:





J'ai retenté la mission, pour les train, il; faut mettre le trafic civil en off pour n'avoir que les trains de la mission (et donc forcer le trafic civil en off dans la mission)



Sinon il y a eu 9Go de patch sur l'openbeta et Hormuz seulement la version semble bien buggué et notamment avec le F-18 et ses JDAM:






Pour mardi j'ai une nouvelle mission, je pense que le mieux sera de la faire sur la stable



> Mission faite pour idéalement: 2 F-18 en SEAD, 2 appareils en CAP et 2 appareils en attaque au sol.
> 
> Cette mission est pensée comme une mission d'attaque groupée et non comme une mission où chacun vole dans son coin, donc volez groupé!
> 
> Votre objectif est de détruire 2 antennes de communications (WP 1 et 4) et deux camions de commandement (WP2 et 3).
> 
> Menace connue: deux sites SA-2 au niveau de la ville de Bandar et de Minab.
> 
> Pour tout les appareil hors F-18: vos WP 2 et 3 sont vers la cible (pour les F-18, les WP sont sur la cible, ce qui permet de pouvoir utiliser des JDAM en absence de TGP)
> ...

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour cette nouvelle mission. Je serai sûrement des vôtres (RIO F-14, Harrier ou Viggen selon ce que tu as prévu).

----------


## nephyl

J'ai réussi la première mission de la campagne F-18.  ::love:: 
J'y suis allé sans trop d'attente, je voulais testé de datalink après avoir vu un tuto. 
Après avoir détruit les 2 MIG-29 et le dernier SU 24 encore en vol. Ca a été le, hey merde mtn faut se poser sur le porte-avion  ::XD:: 
Après avoir tenté vainement plusieurs approches en CAS 1, je me suis fais une longue finale, c'est pas glorieux mais je me suis posé.

----------


## Genchou

Comptez moi pour la mission !  ::): 

Dispo F-14 pilote ou RIO, F/A-18C ou A-10C.

PS : quelqu'un aurait le lien vers le google sheet dans lequel on peut indiquer quels modules on possède ? Je ne le trouve pas dans l'OP.

----------


## yuushiro

De même je vais essayer d'être là mais sans garantie.

@Genchou : C'est par ici : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Flappie

> Comptez moi pour la mission ! 
> 
> Dispo F-14 pilote ou RIO, F/A-18C ou A-10C.
> 
> PS : quelqu'un aurait le lien vers le google sheet dans lequel on peut indiquer quels modules on possède ? Je ne le trouve pas dans l'OP.


Il est dans ma signature (sauf quand je poste depuis mon mobile). Je viens de l'ajouter en bas de l'OP.

----------


## Genchou

Merci Flap.  ::): 

Sinon, libérez moi d’un doute : la soirée demain ce sera stable ou openbeta ?
 répondez openbeta plz  :Emo:

----------


## Empnicolas

> Merci Flap. 
> 
> Sinon, libérez moi d’un doute : la soirée demain ce sera stable ou openbeta ?
>  répondez openbeta plz





> Pour mardi j'ai une nouvelle mission, je pense que le mieux sera de la faire sur la stable


Après je m'en fiche personnellement vu que j'ai les deux d'intallée.

----------


## Flappie

En général, on vole sur la stable pour avoir un max de monde (déjà qu'on n'est pas très nombreux...). Par ailleurs, j'ai cru comprendre que la dernière màj de l'OB avait pété tout plein de trucs côté F/A-18C. Non ? (c'est en tout cas le cas du Viggen, entre autres)

----------


## nephyl

Je vous rejoindrai bientôt. J'ai commence à pouvoir faire un peu tout avec le F-18 par contre je ne le fais pas forcement super bien  ::siffle:: 
En plus j'ai eu la confirmation de l’expédition de mon nouveau throttle je devrais le recevoir mardi prochain.  ::wub::

----------


## Genchou

> Après je m'en fiche personnellement vu que j'ai les deux d'intallée.


Ah déso j'ai mal lu.

Je pige les réserves pour l'OB, mais de mon point de vue c'est chaque fois revenir deux ou trois versions en arrière de ce que je connais (donc les bugs et les features -parfois manquantes- d'il y a un mois) quand je reviens sur la stable.

Parce que ne nous mentons pas : ED merge l'OB dans la stable même quand il reste des bugs, peut-être pas les gros crash etc, mais le reste passe. À mes yeux, dans la balance bugs versus nouveautés/correctifs, l'OB est la branche gagnante.

Edit : Je serai présent en stable ! Mêmes dispos pour les appareils.

----------


## Jokletox

Quand tu peux pas te servir de ton zinc à cause d'un bug (chose qui arrive régulièrement et pas plus tard que le post de Flappie) moi perso j'appelle pas ça une branche gagnante perso  ::rolleyes:: 

De toute façon je peux pas mettre les mains sur DCS pour l'instant donc bon ça change pas grand chose pour moi  ::|:

----------


## war-p

> Ah déso j'ai mal lu.
> 
> Je pige les réserves pour l'OB, mais de mon point de vue c'est chaque fois revenir deux ou trois versions en arrière de ce que je connais (donc les bugs et les features -parfois manquantes- d'il y a un mois) quand je reviens sur la stable.
> 
> Parce que ne nous mentons pas : ED merge l'OB dans la stable même quand il reste des bugs, peut-être pas les gros crash etc, mais le reste passe. À mes yeux, dans la balance bugs versus nouveautés/correctifs, l'OB est la branche gagnante.
> 
> Edit : Je serai présent en stable ! Mêmes dispos pour les appareils.


Il ne reste que les bugs mineurs sur la stable, ce qui n'est pas le cas sur l'OB  :;):

----------


## ze_droopy

Normalement présent ce soir, F-18 ou F-14, stable ou OB, slip ou caleçon.

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff en F18 en SEAD

----------


## Flappie

Voici quelques souvenirs de cette excellente soirée :

----------


## partizan



----------


## Loloborgo

Très sympas les screens!
Et je savais pas que les Jolly Rogers avaient eu des kamikazés dans leur rang  :^_^: 
Où c'est peut-être juste un arrêt au drive du coin avant de rentrer sur le PA ?!

----------


## Flappie

À l'approche d'un objectif CAS, un SA-15 apparaît sur notre RWR. Empnicolas en fait les frais avant nous, ce qui nous permet de localiser le lanceur : à 100m de notre cible.

Nous identifions avec peine le camion à détruire sur l'écran du LANTIRN, et loupons la fenêtre de tir. Zan parvient à éviter un missile, mais nous sommes touchés par le second : plus de moteurs, plus de LANTIRN. Nous pouvons alors distinctement entendre le vent des dieux, ce qui inspire Zan, qui se lance dans une passe canon en planeur.

Résultat : une dizaine de véhicules explosés, un pilote éjecté mort, et un RIO dont le siège éjectable a foiré qui se pince, sourire idiot aux lèvres.

----------


## Loloborgo

Ah oui excellent !! ^^
Le courage est la marque des grands pilotes!

----------


## nephyl

Les promos de printemps ont commencées sur DCS https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.com/fr/shop/
J'ai pris la map Persian Gulf, pour jouer avec vous un de ces prochains mardis.

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai pris la map Persian Gulf, pour jouer avec vous un de ces prochains mardis.


A la bonne heure !  ::):

----------


## Flappie

J'ai envoyé une nouvelle version (v0.4) de ma carte du Caucase DCS à Viper, pour qu'il l'intègre à CombatFlite dans les jours qui viennent.

Au programme :
-Ajout d'une couche contenant l'ensemble des rivières (tracées à la main avec amour)
-Ajout des frontières contestées de l'Abkhazie et de l'Ossétie du Sud
-Ajout de le grille MGRS
-Ajout d'un dégradé gris pour les hautes montagnes
-Suppression de "trous" dans la couche d'ozone des lacs
-Modification de la feuille de styles (codes MGRS, noms des communes...)

----------


## Cabfire

Ca permet quoi de beau CombatFlite ?

----------


## Loloborgo

Cela permet de créer des missions plus simplement et de manière plus complète, par rapport à l'éditeur intégré dans DCS.
Je n'utilise pas personnellement ce programme mais j'en entends dire que du bien!
Alors bravo aux gars qui sont derrière!





> J'ai pris la map Persian Gulf, pour jouer avec vous un de ces prochains mardis.


Excellent choix que tu ne regrettera pas!
Néanmoins j'ai vu que depuis peu et sur la bêta, l'on peut créer un serveur dédié permettant à tous d'y voler sans condition d'assets ou de cartes particulières, vous n'utilisez pas cette fonction ?

----------


## Flappie

Ça permet d'obtenir de très jolis briefings et d'agrémenter les missions de pleins d'autres choses sympas (programmation de la cartouche du Viggen, programmation de l'ABRIS du Ka-50, entre autres fonctions dédiées). En gros, tu crées ta mission sur l'éditeur de DCS, tu places tes appareils, tu sauvegardes, puis tu ouvres tout ça dans CombatFlite, et tu traces tous tes waypoints, les lignes de front, les no-fly zones, les cibles terrestres, les zones de recherche...

Tu peux aussi "jouer" la mission à vide pour synchroniser tes vols (ex : à quel heure vont se croiser ma patrouille et mon tanker ?).

https://www.combatflite.com/#easier-and-faster

J'avoue ne pas l'avoir encore utilisé, puisque je n'ai pas refait de missions depuis juin 2018.

A la base, je faisais cette carte pour que chacun puisse en disposer comme il l'entend, et éventuellement l'imprimer (si, si, y'en a qui le font  :^_^: ). D'ailleurs, quand elle sera terminée, je la publierai sous la forme d'une image.

----------


## Tugais

xxx

----------


## Cabfire

Ok ! Je suis encore novice dans la construction de mission, j'ai fini ma première il y a peu en partant de quelque chose de simple. (La recherche d'une épave pouvant apparaître a plusieurs endroit différent, et le décollage éventuel d'un appareil d'interception quand les joueurs pénètre le territoire de recherche.)

Mais du coup je vais essayer ça a un moment ou l'autre !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ok ! Je suis encore novice dans la construction de mission, j'ai fini ma première il y a peu en partant de quelque chose de simple. (La recherche d'une épave pouvant apparaître a plusieurs endroit différent, et le décollage éventuel d'un appareil d'interception quand les joueurs pénètre le territoire de recherche.)
> 
> Mais du coup je vais essayer ça a un moment ou l'autre !


Par contre, CombatFlite ne gère pas les scripts, il faut le faire dans DCS.

----------


## Cabfire

Ah oui, pas de déclencheur, donc finalement c'est surtout du waypoint et une carte quand même bien plus jolie.

----------


## Tugais

C'est aussi la création automatique de points d'ancrages pour les ravitailleurs et AWACS, la gestion des timings entre différents vols si il y a un besoin particulier à la mission, la définition d'escortes automatiques pour les éléments hautes priorités (des bombardiers par exemple), l'exportation des cartouches pour le Viggen ou le Kamov, l'importation des données ELINT du Viggen directement dans le soft et la génération auto de toute la documentation utile pour un vol.

C'est loin d'être seulement une jolie carte avec des waypoints. Cela dit, c'est vrai que ce soft est surtout utile pour des missions avec des morceaux d'humains des deux côtés.

----------


## Cabfire

Ok  ::):  Merci des précisions je ne voulais pas paraître réducteur.

----------


## Flappie

> l'importation des données ELINT du Viggen directement dans le soft


C'est bon ça ! Je ne savais pas.  ::):  

Pour ceux qui l'ignorent (je l'ai découvert très tardivement moi-même, en jouant à la campagne NTTR du Viggen), le pod de contremesures du Viggen permet d'écouter et de localiser les émissions radar ennemies. Le résultat de ce "sondage" est reporté dans le kneeboard une fois que l'appareil est retourné se poser. J'avais déjà songé à utiliser cette fonction pour une future campagne, alors quand j'apprends que CombatFlite gère le rapport ELINT, je suis aux anges.

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battle JDD N° 221

*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=759356


Avec pour FC, du SE5a  









et de l'Albatros DVa









Pour TC, vue de l'intérieur du T 34 






Pour BoBp les premières images de la ville de Koln et de ces bâtiment détruit...

 



Ainsi que les screens des premiers véhicule piloté par l'IA...






Ce nouvelle opus va vraiment apporter un vent de fraîcheur dans la série des IL-2 GB...  :yes:

----------


## Bacab

Le version 4.34 de BMS est sortie et je vous laisse lire le détail des ajouts sur C6.

Le site officiel (vous devez avoir un compte pour y accéder).

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Le petit trailer qu'ils ont sortis pour l'occasion:




 Visuellement c'est pas du DCS c'est sûr, mais ça reste quand même impressionnant si l'on compare à Falcon 4. Sans compter les ajouts accès sur le gameplay et l'immersion et tout ça juste par passion, chapeau.

----------


## Tugais

Ils ont tellement d'avance sur DCS malgré leur gratuité, s'en est flippant.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ils ont tellement d'avance sur DCS malgré leur gratuité, s'en est flippant.


Faut pas exagérer non plus. Le vol TBA sur Falcon, ça c'est flippant (comprendre chiant et moche).
Ce sont deux study-sim avec des clients primaires différents. Oui Falcon a de l'avance en IA, parce que les armées s'en foutent d'avoir un ATC simulé ou une campagne dynamique. Donc ED part de loin alors que Falcon est dédiés aux simmers.
Perso j'apprécie les deux, mais je ne ferais pas les même missions sur les deux.

----------


## Tugais

Oui, je te le concède si le _eye candy_ est plus important pour toi que l'aspect simulation alors effectivement Falcon accuse son âge.

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est vrai qu'avec DCS on se rapproche vachement d'Ace Combat...  ::rolleyes:: 
Sont susceptibles ces falconeux....

----------


## Anonyme220825

> C'est vrai qu'avec DCS on se rapproche vachement d'Ace Combat... 
> Sont susceptibles ces falconeux....


Le topic du Blindtest artisanal attends tes contributions ;ninja;

----------


## ze_droopy

Merde, des notifications inter-topics... Sans même s'abonner !

----------


## Tugais

> C'est vrai qu'avec DCS on se rapproche vachement d'Ace Combat... 
> Sont susceptibles ces falconeux....


Je joue exclusivement à DCS depuis bientôt deux ans. Il faut soit n'avoir jamais volé sur Falcon, soit avoir une sacrée poutre dans l'oeil pour ne pas réaliser que BMS est une marche au dessus de DCS sur l'avionique, les modèles de vol des missiles, la gestion radar, la météo, l'IA, la campagne dynamique, l'ATC, l'AWACS et j'en passe.

Je ne dis pas que DCS est nul où se rapproche de AC (merci au passage de me faire dire ce que je n'ai jamais dit), juste que la partie simulation n'est pas aussi complète.

Faudrait arrêter avec ce complexe d'infériorité. DCS est une bonne simu et qui évolue (très lentement) dans le bon sens, le truc c'est que pour les simmers hardcore, il y a mieux et gratuit.

----------


## ze_droopy

Sans complexe, on peut aussi avoir des avis divergents (en tout cas sur avionique et le radar, puisque j'ai déjà mentionné la plupart du reste a l'avantage de Falcon), sans passer pour un vilain casu shooté a l'eye-candy.
Chacun voit midi à sa porte.

----------


## Bacab

> Sans complexe, on peut aussi avoir des avis divergents (en tout cas sur avionique et le radar, puisque j'ai déjà mentionné la plupart du reste a l'avantage de Falcon), sans passer pour un vilain casu shooté a l'eye-candy.
> Chacun voit midi à sa porte.


En l’occurrence je préfère le radar de BMS :D

----------


## Flappie

> il y a mieux et gratuit.


Falcon est pas cher, certes, mais payant depuis qu'il est revenu sur le marché officiel.

Son mod reste bien évidemment gratuit.

----------


## ze_droopy

> En l’occurrence je préfère le radar de BMS :D


A l'heure actuelle, moi aussi... surtout parce qu'il marche  ::P: 
Pour l'instant je trouve le radar de DCS tout pété, mais ce qu'ils essayent de mettre en place (un vrai radar physique) devrait surpasser le radar simpliste de Falcon.
J'attends avec impatience leur modélisation air-sol, pour voir si le contrat est rempli.

----------


## partizan

Cela me fait penser que j'avais acheté BMS sur GOG et que je n'ai jamais fait plus qu'un vol...  ::ninja::  
J'étais refroidi par la difficulté de paramétrer tout ça et puis le eye-candy et mon apprentissage en parallèle des modules DCS est passé par là. 
L'équipe de moddeurs BMS devrait se vendre à ED, on aurait le meilleur des 2 mondes... et 1 seul simu à maîtriser... [dream mode off]

Sur DCS j'ai du mal avec les alertes RWR du F14.
En multi, le RWR nous annonce "sonorement" tous les locks ennemis, que l'on soit concerné ou pas. Sur le 2000 ce n'est pas le cas.
Et les positions des alertes sur les cercle du RWR me paraissent un peu fantaisistes. 
On est d'accord que ce n'est pas au point ?
Je n'ai pas comparé en solo vs mp.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon, j'ai profité des soldes pour prendre le Huey, il est vraiment bien ! Le coup des vibrations au décollage, c'est top.

En VR, j'imagine le trip !

----------


## Tugais

> [...]En multi, le RWR nous annonce "sonorement" tous les locks ennemis, que l'on soit concerné ou pas. Sur le 2000 ce n'est pas le cas.


J'ai régulièrement des alertes sonores venant du Serval même si je ne suis pas celui qui est dans le collimateur. C'est un cas de figure qui se présente toutes les semaines en vol, du coup je suis étonné que tu ne reçoives pas ce type d'alertes. Est-ce que tu as l'habitude de voler seul ? Je me dis que peut-être c'est le fait de voler au sein d'un groupe et par conséquent avec des positions proches les uns des autres qui fait que nous recevons tous une alerte lorsqu'un des appareils du groupe est verrouillé.

Je ne vole qu'en stable.

----------


## Empnicolas

J'ai regardé sur le forum d'ED, le bug du RWR, il a été reporté depuis quelques temps ( https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...&highlight=rwr , https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...&highlight=rwr )
Sinon les deux vidéo (la troisième arrive demain matin) de la mission de la semaine derniere:

----------


## Bacab

> A l'heure actuelle, moi aussi... surtout parce qu'il marche


T’avoueras que c'est quand même un gros plus !  :^_^:

----------


## partizan

@Tugais : je pensais bien au hard lock. J'ai suivi le lien de Empnico et c'est bien un pb connu.

----------


## Cabfire

Dites... avec des potes en profitant des soldes DCS et pour ce faire un petit revival on a choppé le Spitfire Mk IX et la... suis au bout de ma vie, je galère à l'envoyer en l'air...

Mon problème vient du fait que je n'arrive pas a stabiliser l'avion droit sur la piste pour le décollage, il oscille de gauche à droite et c'est presque impossible de redresser la chose. Est-ce que vous avez des conseils ? Je pense que ma vitesse est un peu trop timide et que donc la roue de queue interfère avec tout ça.

Bref, c'était un grand moment !

----------


## partizan

> Dites... avec des potes en profitant des soldes DCS et pour ce faire un petit revival on a choppé le Spitfire Mk IX et la... suis au bout de ma vie, je galère à l'envoyer en l'air...
> 
> Mon problème vient du fait que je n'arrive pas a stabiliser l'avion droit sur la piste pour le recollage, il oscille de gauche à droite et c'est presque impossible de redresser la chose. Est-ce que vous avez des conseils ? Je pense que ma vitesse est un peu trop timide et que donc la roue de queue interfère avec tout ça.
> 
> Bref, c'était un grand moment !


Il est dur le bougre c'est vrai. Rien que le taxier sur un taxiway peu large c'est pas simple, faut être doux et anticiper.
Manche au ventre pour coller la roulette de queue au sol, gaz progressifs en le tenant au pied. Puis manche au neutre voire très légèrement en avant pour décoller la roulette (évites le cheval de bois...) et tenir l'axe au palo. 
Dès qu'il a quitté le sol, contrer au roulis le couple moteur. 
Au bout d'une dizaine de fois tu vas y arriver :P

----------


## Chaussette

> Il est dur le bougre c'est vrai. Rien que le taxier sur un taxiway peu large c'est pas simple, faut être doux et anticiper.
> Manche au ventre pour coller la roulette de queue au sol, gaz progressifs en le tenant au pied. Puis manche au neutre voire très légèrement en avant pour décoller la roulette (évites le cheval de bois...) et tenir l'axe au palo. 
> Dès qu'il a quitté le sol, contrer au roulis le couple moteur. 
> Au bout d'une dizaine de fois tu vas y arriver :P


Oui tout à fait, il y a deux choses fondamentales dans DCS pour ces avions :

Désactiver (mini) l'aide au décollage qui est censé maintenir l'avion dans l'axe (mais du coup les coups de palonniers font empirer le bazar avec cette aide)Se mettre dans l'axe de la piste, avancer un peu pour avoir la roulette droite et bloquer la roulette de queue pour qu'elle ne tourne plus. Sur la plupart des avions, c'est manche en arrière à fond.

Avec ces deux choses, le décollage va quand même beaucoup mieux même s'il y a toujours besoin de contrer le couple moteur, ça reste léger en fait.

----------


## Cabfire

Merci ! C'est situé ou pour info l'aide au décollage ?

----------


## Chaussette

> Merci ! C'est situé ou pour info l'aide au décollage ?


Dans les options de DCS, l'onglet correspondant aux options spécifiques des avions.

----------


## Sigps220

Dans mes souvenirs de simulateurs d'avion à roulette, il faut verrouiller la roulette une fois aligné sur la piste, sous peine de te retrouver à faire des zig zag infernal au décollage. 
Attention à l'effet de couple sur un monomoteur, l'avion va avoir tendance à partir d'un côté il faut compenser avec la palonnier.

----------


## Cabfire

Bah verrouiller la roulette j'aurais bien aimé, mais ils ont oubliés le détail ! :D

----------


## nephyl

Bon j'ai reçu mon Throttle Virpil mais pas le nouveau manche.
Ils se sont gourés et m'ont envoyé une base à la place du manche.  ::sad::

----------


## Flappie

Aïe. J'espère pour toi qu'ils ont un service après vente rapide et efficace.

Du monde pour un DCS, ce soir ? On sera au moins 2 autruches à venir.

----------


## Jokletox

Pas dispo ces temps-ci...

----------


## war-p

> Aïe. J'espère pour toi qu'ils ont un service après vente rapide et efficace.
> 
> Du monde pour un DCS, ce soir ? On sera au moins 2 autruches à venir.


Dans 10min?

----------


## Flappie

On était tous là vers 21h10, sut le TS de la Loose.

----------


## war-p

Yep, je suis passé mais n'ayant pas ormuz...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon en parlant de carte, wags a sur le forum dcs qu'il n'avait pour l'instant vu personne trouver le prochain théâtre gratuit.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

t'a trois trucs qui entrent en jeux lors du décollage, le couple moteur, le flux d'air qui à une certaines vitesse vient taper dans la queue et enfin un oscillation dût à l'effet pendule, j'ai pas le module dcs mais sur cliff of dover et box tu finis par attraper le coup et faire les compensation nécessaire automatiquement, après dcs est peut être plus pointu sur le module de vol, ils disent quoi sur les tutos en ligne ?

----------


## Flappie

> Yep, je suis passé mais n'ayant pas ormuz...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon en parlant de carte, wags a sur le forum dcs qu'il n'avait pour l'instant vu personne trouver le prochain théâtre gratuit.


Ah, intéressant ! Ca tease, ça tease... Du coup, je penche pour un des théâtres que j'avais envisagés il y a plusieurs années : Lybie-Tchad ou Ethiopie-Erythrée.

----------


## nephyl

> Aïe. J'espère pour toi qu'ils ont un service après vente rapide et efficace.


Je sens que ça va être le bordel car leur entrepôt est en Lituanie et que c'est une toute petite boîte, l'expédition coûte déjà dans les 50€ quand tu commandes.

----------


## Chaussette

> Ah, intéressant ! Ca tease, ça tease... Du coup, je penche pour un des théâtres que j'avais envisagés il y a plusieurs années : Lybie-Tchad ou Ethiopie-Erythrée.


Moi j'aimerai bien de la végétation, les déserts ne m'intéressent pas particulièrement, même si stratégiquement Hormuz est super bien placée. Je préfère voler sur le Caucase du coup  :^_^:

----------


## Azmodan

Ça serait bien qu'ils teasent une date de sortie maintenant  :^_^:

----------


## Tugais

Je veux Taiwan.

----------


## papagueff

Bonjour les canards,
Je ne vous boude pas en ce moment mais mon absence sur le réseau des canards PC risque d’être longue car je me suis inscrit à deux écoles de vol militaire ;
l'AVM pour le F18 et l'évac pour le Harrier. Je m'octroie ou plutôt l'ATC m'octroie deux jours dans la semaine pour faire mumuse sur DCS.
Enfin mumuse, pas tant que ça, je retourne aux études et la formation est assez stricte mais je l'ai voulu et j'espère tenir jusqu'à la fin de mes cursus.
Ce n'est pas un adieu, je passerais de temps en temps voler avec vous mais plus rarement.
Bon vols au canards/Boulets. Amitiés.

Papagueff

----------


## Flappie

Eh bien ! Deux formations en parallèle ! Accroche-toi bien. Tu auras plein de trucs à m'apprendre sur le Harrier à ton retour.

----------


## SergeyevK

J’espère aussi que la prochaine carte pour DCS ne sera pas encore une zone désertique... Plus de déserts ! Je veux du vert !  ::):

----------


## Flappie

La triste vérité, c'est qu'une zone désertique est plus facile à modéliser (peu de villes, peu de végétation, peu ou pas de rivières...). Mais j'espère comme vous qu'on aura plutôt du vert.

----------


## Loloborgo

Bonsoir messieurs, une petite question, est-il possible de désactiver les tracks lorsque l'on vol en multi ? 
Il n'y a pas un fichier à modifier, ou une ligne de commandes à rajouter, pour éviter que les vols soient enregistrés ?
Désolé si la question a déjà été traitée par le passé !
Bonne soirée  ::):

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Des news de Leatherneck et de leurs projets:

http://leatherneck-sim.com/spring-awakening/

----------


## nephyl

> Je sens que ça va être le bordel car leur entrepôt est en Lituanie et que c'est une toute petite boîte, l'expédition coûte déjà dans les 50€ quand tu commandes.


Bon bin Virpil a répondu à mon ticket pour organiser le retour de la base et l'envoi du stick. Ca se profile bien.

----------


## Flappie

> Bonsoir messieurs, une petite question, est-il possible de désactiver les tracks lorsque l'on vol en multi ? 
> Il n'y a pas un fichier à modifier, ou une ligne de commandes à rajouter, pour éviter que les vols soient enregistrés ?
> Désolé si la question a déjà été traitée par le passé !
> Bonne soirée


Désactiver, je ne sais pas, mais il est possible d'éviter que les infos du serveur soient utilisées en live (afin d'éviter la triche). Je ne sais plus comment on s'y prend, par contre. C'est probablement dans les options générales, ou celles du menu Serveur.

Merci Gerd, pour la  news Leatherneck. Peu de choses à se mettre sous la dent, mais au moins ils communiquent.

----------


## Loloborgo

Merci Flappie, je continue à chercher.

Nephyl ne t'en fait pas j'ai déjà passé deux commandes chez Virpil et échangé brièvement avec eux par mail, j'ai trouvé les gars très sympa et sérieux.
J'espère que ton problème va vite se régler !

----------


## Tugais

> Bonjour les canards,
> Je ne vous boude pas en ce moment mais mon absence sur le réseau des canards PC risque d’être longue car je me suis inscrit à deux écoles de vol militaire ;
> l'AVM pour le F18 et l'évac pour le Harrier. Je m'octroie ou plutôt l'ATC m'octroie deux jours dans la semaine pour faire mumuse sur DCS.
> Enfin mumuse, pas tant que ça, je retourne aux études et la formation est assez stricte mais je l'ai voulu et j'espère tenir jusqu'à la fin de mes cursus.
> Ce n'est pas un adieu, je passerais de temps en temps voler avec vous mais plus rarement.
> Bon vols au canards/Boulets. Amitiés.
> 
> Papagueff


Tu vas faire un véritable bond de géant en suivant ces cursus. Félicitations pour l'engagement et l'investissement Papagueff !

----------


## nephyl

> Merci Flappie, je continue à chercher.
> 
> Nephyl ne t'en fait pas j'ai déjà passé deux commandes chez Virpil et échangé brièvement avec eux par mail, j'ai trouvé les gars très sympa et sérieux.
> J'espère que ton problème va vite se régler !


Ils sont super débordés depuis le lancement des précommandes en mars et tardent un peu à répondre aux ticket. Mais ils finissent par le faire et résolvent les problèmes. Après ils se sont un peu mis dans la m tout seul, par leur choix de relancer direct du stock sur leur site avant d'envoyer les précos.
Sinon le throttle est super sympa et j'ai passé qques heures a regarder les possibilités dans le logiciel et à le config sur DCS.

----------


## jfamiens

> Sinon le throttle est super sympa et j'ai passé qques heures a regarder les possibilités dans le logiciel et à le config sur DCS.


nephyl, je me tâte à passer sur un Warthog car j'ai quelques soucis avec mon X52Pro, quel était ton précédent hotas ? Le Virpil est il au niveau du warthog ? Merci

----------


## nephyl

> nephyl, je me tâte à passer sur un Warthog car j'ai quelques soucis avec mon X52Pro, quel était ton précédent hotas ? Le Virpil est il au niveau du warthog ? Merci


C'était un throttle de X-52 basic tout pourri. Pour la comparaison Warthog-Virpil c'est un peu compliqué mais des longues heures de recherches que j'ai fait, ce que je retiens. C'est que niveau throttle chacun de deux à ses avantages et que niveau joystick ceux virpil sont bien mieux. Après c'est pas la même gamme de prix. Un hotas complet Virpil, ça fait(Hors taxe et sans le transport) 300€ le throttle, 170€ la base et entre 90 et 160 euros le manche. Et les manches comme ceux que j'ai (MoongoosT-50), sont inutilisables sur le bureau car ils sont trop long donc faut mettre les joy sur des supports.

----------


## Cabfire

Bon j'ai réussis à décoller avec ce Spitfire, pas propre propre mais ça viens ! En tout cas une fois en l'air c'est le bonheur et la carte Normandie est vraiment très chouette du peu que j'en ai vu.

Par contre, on est plusieurs (3) à avoir bloqué/tué le moteur en vol sans trop qu'on sache pourquoi. Je vais m’intéresser de plus prés au recommandation sur le régime moteur mais si vous avez une idée ?

----------


## Chaussette

> Bon j'ai réussis à décoller avec ce Spitfire, pas propre propre mais ça viens ! En tout cas une fois en l'air c'est le bonheur et la carte Normandie est vraiment très chouette du peu que j'en ai vu.
> 
> Par contre, on est plusieurs (3) à avoir bloqué/tué le moteur en vol sans trop qu'on sache pourquoi. Je vais m’intéresser de plus prés au recommandation sur le régime moteur mais si vous avez une idée ?


Gestion de la température / Gestion du radiateur ?
Pression d'huile ?
Bien vérifier aussi que le moteur est monté en température avant de le solliciter sauvagement (avant le décollage, évidemment)

Petite aide : lien

----------


## partizan

> ...
> l'AVM pour le F18 et l'évac pour le Harrier...
> Papagueff


Quand on est prêt à s'investir dans ce type de formations on ne le regrette pas. 
L'Evac et l'Avm sont 2 très bonnes structures pour qui veut bachoter et dompter le bestiau. 
Tu a mis la barre haute avec 2 cursus en parallèle !
Good luck  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et comme carte je pencherai pour l'Adriatique avec Italie / Balkans

----------


## Cabfire

Question sur ce type d'école, c'est bonne ambiance ou on est plutôt dans le militaire ?

----------


## Sigps220

Pour la carte nouvelle je crains également une nouvelle carte désertique, même si ED a annoncé d'autres cartes payantes désertiques. Cela me semblerait étrange qu'une carte tempérée (plus complexe) soit gratuite. 
J'adorerai une carte Balkanique également. 

Mes prédictions : 
- La zone Nord de la Lybie : Opération aéronavale + terrain d'action cohérent avec les appareils disponibles sur DCS (et le terrain de jeu du Mig 23). 
- Le Golf de Finlande entre Helsinki et St Pétersbourg : terrain d'action WW2 + guerre froide / contemporrain, par contre on est sur un terrain plutôt important en terme de superficie. Opération aéronavale possible, il y a de l'eau, même si irréaliste. 
- Mon préféré : l'Islande permettant de revivre Tempête Rouge. Après l'île à énormément d'aérodromes à modéliser et cela représente un terrain conséquent surtout pour une extension gratuite. 


Les terrains possibles mais qui me semblent peu probables : 
- La Corée : cela irait de pair avec le F16 dans un trip revival de Falcon 4 : mais je ne pense pas, trop sujet à polémique et à comparaison avec Falcon. 
- Taiwan : trop sensible politiquement compte tenu de la susceptibilité des Chinois (et des Taiwanais sur ce sujet).

----------


## Cabfire

> Gestion de la température / Gestion du radiateur ?
> Pression d'huile ?
> Bien vérifier aussi que le moteur est monté en température avant de le solliciter sauvagement (avant le décollage, évidemment)
> 
> Petite aide : lien


Merci Chaussette, super intéressant ce post.

----------


## partizan

Militaire non, sérieux oui. 
Certains instructeurs sont des professionnels ou des pilotes amateurs.
L’avm je ne sais pas mais pour l’evac il y règne une atmosphère détendue et potache tout en étant appliquée.

----------


## Tugais

> […]


Wags est intervenu sur les forums pour indiquer qu'aucune des propositions dans le sujet whishlist n'était la bonne. Il avait déjà ajouté que la future carte gratuite était un lieu qu'il rêvait de voir représenter pour y voler, c'est tout de même une sacrée déclaration - j'ai peur de l'effet "meh" quand on connaîtra la localisation du théâtre.

En tous les cas, on peut déjà enlever de tes suppositions : les Balkans, la Lybie, la Baltique, l'Islande et la Corée. Ces endroits ont été évoqués dans le sujet wishlist tout comme Hawaï, la Californie, l'Alaska, le Vietnam et bien d'autres.

Je suis vraiment curieux de savoir ce que ce sera. La Creuse ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Et Cuba comme cité plus haut c'est dans le thread officiel?
Ça coche les cases: c'est vert, peu de villes, peu d'aéroports, y'a de l'eau, y'a du matos russe a côté des US, etc.
Et comme c'est gratuit ça pourrait être une petite carte...

----------


## nephyl

Les malouines : 3 pistes, qques petits bleds et 90% d'eau. La côte argentine en supplément payant  ::P:

----------


## war-p

> Les malouines : 3 pistes, qques petits bleds et 90% d'eau. La côte argentine en supplément payant


Déjà fait.

----------


## Flappie

Non, personne n'a encore cité Cuba sur ledit topic. En même temps, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il passionne les foules plus que ça.

----------


## ze_droopy

Pourtant ça serait le théâtre d'un conflit hypothétique cohérent (baie des cochons, tout ça...). Les Malouines russes quoi.

----------


## Sigps220

Cuba ça reste très grand par rapport au théâtre habituel de DCS. Persian Gulf c'est environ un rectangle de 400 x 600 km, Cuba c'est un arc de 1.200km de long, sachant que pour être intéressant il faudrait modéliser la pointe de la Floride (Floride - Cuba c'est environ 150km). 

Après rien n'interdit de modéliser uniquement la moitié de Cuba, mais j'ai comme l'impression que la carte gratuite ne sera pas plus grande que les cartes payantes.

----------


## Flappie

> Cuba ça reste très grand par rapport au théâtre habituel de DCS.


Tout à fait d'accord. Ça me parait juste énorme comme zone à couvrir, et une moitié de Cuba serait malvenue.

----------


## ze_droopy

Est-ce vraiment un frein technique si plus de la moitié de carte reste de l'eau?

----------


## jfamiens

> Question sur ce type d'école, c'est bonne ambiance ou on est plutôt dans le militaire ?


Les deux mon capitaine au moins pour l'AVM, testée avec un instructeur (je dois m'y remettre). Par contre, c'est aussi orienté simulation / côté militaire (phrasé à utiliser, respect des procédures etc...)

----------


## Loloborgo

> Je suis vraiment curieux de savoir ce que ce sera. La Creuse ?


Je serais bien déçu, je préfère le Cantal, et de loin ^^

----------


## Flappie

Quand j'y pense, la Corse avait été modélisée pour TBS, le pendant pro de DCS, il y a très longtemps. Mais ça date tellement qu'il faudrait tout refaire...

Et puis Wags semble plus excité par le théâtre gratuit à venir que par la Syrie et l'Afghanistan... Alors c'est sûrement pas la Corse !

----------


## Jokletox

> phrasé à utiliser


Le truc qui me fera jamais intégrer une école de vol  ::P:

----------


## Loloborgo

Je ne savais pas pour la Corse, pourtant je suis sur ce simu depuis le premier Flanker sous DOS!
Mais ça me plairait aussi comme théâtre d'opérations!  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Voici la (vieille) vidéo de la map Corse (pour TBS, a priori) :

----------


## Tugais

> Question sur ce type d'école, c'est bonne ambiance ou on est plutôt dans le militaire ?


C'est dommage, la phraséo c'est tout de même super pratique dans des situations intenses. Au lieu de tenter de faire une phrase intélligible avant que ton pote ne se fasse abattre car trop de temps de perdu à tourner la phrase, un ou deux mots auraient suffit pour dire la même chose et lui sauver les miches xD

----------


## Flappie

Vrai, mais personnellement je préfère apprendre le vocable entre potes, sur le tas.

Mise en situation : "Et sinon, tu voulais dire quoi par RAYGUN, au juste ? Oh, merde les gars, je crois que je suis touché !!".

Là au moins, j'oublie pas le mot.  ::XD::

----------


## jfamiens

> C'est dommage, la phraséo c'est tout de même super pratique dans des situations intenses. Au lieu de tenter de faire une phrase intélligible avant que ton pote ne se fasse abattre car trop de temps de perdu à tourner la phrase, un ou deux mots auraient suffit pour dire la même chose et lui sauver les miches xD


Pour en revenir avec ma session de cours sur AVM, c'est clairement le but : efficacité - cela ne nous a pas empêché de discuter durant les phases de navigation. Franchement, j'ai apprecié la petite heure de vol.

----------


## nephyl

> Est-ce vraiment un frein technique si plus de la moitié de carte reste de l'eau?


Tu peux avoir des limitations de taille suivant comment est programmé le système de coordonnées par exemple.

----------


## Genchou

> Tu peux avoir des limitations de taille suivant comment est programmé le système de coordonnées par exemple.


Dans le même genre, il pourrait y avoir un soucis avec le terrain qui, d'après les dernières vérifications, ne modélise pas la courbure de la terre. Passé une certaine taille cela peut, j'imagine, poser problème avec leur implémentation de la nav et des coordonnées.

----------


## Cabfire

> C'est dommage, la phraséo c'est tout de même super pratique dans des situations intenses. Au lieu de tenter de faire une phrase intélligible avant que ton pote ne se fasse abattre car trop de temps de perdu à tourner la phrase, un ou deux mots auraient suffit pour dire la même chose et lui sauver les miches xD


Je veux surtout pas lancer un débat ^^ Il n'y a aucun sous entendu dans ma question.

----------


## papagueff

> Tu vas faire un véritable bond de géant en suivant ces cursus. Félicitations pour l'engagement et l'investissement Papagueff !


Merci pour tes encouragements, Tugais.  ::happy2::

----------


## papagueff

> Question sur ce type d'école, c'est bonne ambiance ou on est plutôt dans le militaire ?


Sérieux, je pense, militaire non. Pour l'instant il est un peu trop tôt pour que je me fasse une opinion. J'en suis à mon cinquième vol à l'AVM et peut dire qu'ils sont rigoureux, j'en suis au niveau de l'attéro longue finale et toujours pas validé après trois leçons pour quelques petits yoyo avant de stabiliser la bête. Maintenant je suis peut être un gros bourrin et manque de finesse dans mon pilotage. La seule chose qui me gène un peu c'est le changement d'instructeurs, en 5 leçons j'ai eu 3 instructeurs différents, sympas mais psychologiquement différents et cela me perturbe un peu. Quand à l'évac, je suis pour l'instant sur liste d'attente mais je ne devrais pas tarder à prendre mon premier cours. D'ailleurs je les rejoint ce soir pour un second vol de contact. je les trouves plutôt sympas.

----------


## papagueff

> Le truc qui me fera jamais intégrer une école de vol


Ça se voit que tu n'as jamais volé avec Ze_Droopy (Dusty) chez les Boulets, il à bien essayé de nous inculquer la phraséologie dans la tête mais a rapidement baissé les bras et compris qu'avec les Boulets c'était peine perdue. D'ailleurs si tu voles avec lui tu vas te rendre compte que parfois il emploie un langage qui est équivalent à du Martien pour nous.  ::XD::

----------


## Jokletox

J'ai rien contre le fait d'apprendre un peu le jargon aéronautique militaire mais quand on me parle de phraséo moi je pense à ça et là non, je peux pas, c'est trop pour moi... IRL dans un vrai zinc c'est marrant à faire mais derrière son PC ça me gave pas mal ^^

----------


## Flappie

La news DCS de la semaine, c'est la venue prochaine du SA-5 "Gammon" (S-200). Il ne manquera plus que le SA-4, si je ne m'abuse, à moins qu'il n'ait déjà été annoncé ? (je ne compte pas le SA-1 qui a rapidement été remplacé par le SA-2)




> The SA-5 is a very long-range SAM that was designed in the 1960s to primary counter long-range bombers. Each missile has four, large rocket boosters attached to the central core rocket. The SA-5 is often compared to the Space Shuttle at launch. Under optimal conditions, the SA-5 can engage targets out to 300 km and 40,000 meters in altitude. Maximum speed is approximately Mach 4.

----------


## Tugais

> J'ai rien contre le fait d'apprendre un peu le jargon aéronautique militaire mais quand on me parle de phraséo moi je pense à ça et là non, je peux pas, c'est trop pour moi... IRL dans un vrai zinc c'est marrant à faire mais derrière son PC ça me gave pas mal ^^


Ce n'est pas tant une question que ce soit fun ou pas, c'est qu'une question d'efficacité à des moments très spécifiques du vol. Est-ce que ça enlève du fun aux missions volées ? Je ne pense pas. Est-ce que ça veut dire que tu ne peux pas t'exprimer normalement pendant que tu voles ? Non ce n'est pas le cas encore une fois. Je rapproche ton allergie à ces petites procédures qui s'apprennent en quelques minutes à celle de l'anglais dans le monde de de la simulation de vol militaire. En soit c'est plutôt étonnant que ces jeux de niche t'attirent alors que tu rejettes en bloc certains des aspects fondamentaux de leur pratique (IRL ou virtuelle).

Toutefois, le plus important c'est de t'amuser, il n'y a aucun doute là-dessus. Disons que c'est juste rare de rencontrer quelqu'un appréciant la chose militaire virtuelle et d'avoir de tels blocages de principe.




> La news DCS de la semaine, c'est la venue prochaine du SA-5 "Gammon" (S-200). Il ne manquera plus que le SA-4, si je ne m'abuse, à moins qu'il n'ait déjà été annoncé ? (je ne compte pas le SA-1 qui a rapidement été remplacé par le SA-2)


Ensuite il ne manquera plus qu'ils commencent à bosser sur la Flak et on commencera à avoir des options super sympas pour créer différents types de missions. Il y avait encore un paquet de AAA jusque dans le milieu des années 90, ce serait cool de les retrouver dans DCS un jour.

----------


## Bacab

Enfin la collection des SAM russe à 1 digit sera complète. Depuis le temps que j'attends de pouvoir me faire ma carte full réalisme SAM !  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

> Ce n'est pas tant une question que ce soit fun ou pas, c'est qu'une question d'efficacité à des moments très spécifiques du vol. Est-ce que ça enlève du fun aux missions volées ? Je ne pense pas. Est-ce que ça veut dire que tu ne peux pas t'exprimer normalement pendant que tu voles ? Non ce n'est pas le cas encore une fois. Je rapproche ton allergie à ces petites procédures qui s'apprennent en quelques minutes à celle de l'anglais dans le monde de de la simulation de vol militaire. En soit c'est plutôt étonnant que ces jeux de niche t'attirent alors que tu rejettes en bloc certains des aspects fondamentaux de leur pratique (IRL ou virtuelle).
> 
> Toutefois, le plus important c'est de t'amuser, il n'y a aucun doute là-dessus. Disons que c'est juste rare de rencontrer quelqu'un appréciant la chose militaire virtuelle et d'avoir de tels blocages de principe.


Ce qui m'intéresse dans ces jeux de niche ce sont les appareils en eux-même. Les démarrer, les faire voler, utiliser les systèmes d'armes, les radars etc, ça ça me branche à mort. Le côté militaire, le contexte historique et la rigueur de certaines procédures (genre l'ATC) ça m'intéresse pas du tout. Bon j'apprends quand même quelques termes pour pouvoir jouer en multi sans me faire jeter et être utile un minimum ^^ Pour ça que voler avec les Autruches par exemple ou avec les Canards/Boulets le mardi soir (quand je peux, ce qui est pas simple ces temps-ci...) ça me va parfaitement alors qu'une école militaire et son pdf de 20 pages sur "Comment parler dans un jeu multi ?" c'est trop pour moi. 

IRL par contre, vu que t'en parle, ça me dérangeais pas de contacter SIV par exemple alors que c'est pas obligatoire en VFR, c'était même fun parce c'était du réel. Même apprendre la réglementation ça me dérangeait pas, pourtant c'est sacrement chiant...  Mais devant mon PC, la phraséo pointu et exigeante ça me gonfle ^^ 

Chacun voit sa simu de midi à sa porte  ::P:

----------


## war-p

> La news DCS de la semaine, c'est la venue prochaine du SA-5 "Gammon" (S-200). Il ne manquera plus que le SA-4, si je ne m'abuse, à moins qu'il n'ait déjà été annoncé ? (je ne compte pas le SA-1 qui a rapidement été remplacé par le SA-2)


Cette news c'est du teaser en barre, ils bossent aussi sur l'intégration des systèmes de défense aérienne pour gère les attaques sead etc... En gros  :Bave:  ah et ils bossent sur le jsow pour le F18  :Bave: ²

----------


## Flappie

Merci, j'avais loupé l'info.

----------


## papagueff

> Bon j'apprends quand même quelques termes pour pouvoir jouer en multi sans me faire jeter et être utile un minium ^^ 
> Chacun voit sa simu de midi à sa porte


Tu as raison, une petite couche d'antirouille et on est beaucoup plus résistant aux intempéries.   :^_^:

----------


## Cabfire

Dites, au niveau des bombardiers WWII, on a que le B17 de dispo ? 

Parce que niveau interception du coup du coté bleu c'est un peu dommage. Je lis que devait être intégrer le JU88 mais aucune trace. J'ai loupé un truc ?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Nouveau PC dans les cartons, d'ici 1 grosse semaine je devrais ENFIN pouvoir me remettre à DCS. Mon Mirage m'attend et je vois qu'il est bien plus complet qu'à l'époque aujourd'hui, il est complètement terminé ?

 Niveau théatres NTTR et le Golf sont finis et en branche officielle j'ai l'impression, qu'est-ce qu'elles valent comparées à la Géorgie (qui a été refaite non?) ?

 C'est l'instant Hibernatus excusez moi  :;):

----------


## Bacab

> Nouveau PC dans les cartons, d'ici 1 grosse semaine je devrais ENFIN pouvoir me remettre à DCS. Mon Mirage m'attend et je vois qu'il est bien plus complet qu'à l'époque aujourd'hui, il est complètement terminé ?


Non toujours pas : Razbam doit à nouveau rencontrer les pilotes de l'AdA et c'est seulement lorsque cette nouvelle rencontre aura eu lieu qu'on aura une MàJ du Mirage 2000C. De mémoire c'est surtout le radar et la logique au niveau du PCA qui doivent être retravaillés (la symbologie du radar semble être pour le moment un mélange de RDM, RDI, RDY par exemple).

----------


## war-p

> Non toujours pas : Razbam doit à nouveau rencontrer les pilotes de l'AdA et c'est seulement lorsque cette nouvelle rencontre aura eu lieu qu'on aura une MàJ du Mirage 2000C. De mémoire c'est surtout le radar et la logique au niveau du PCA qui doivent être retravaillés (la symbologie du radar semble être pour le moment un mélange de RDM, RDI, RDY par exemple).


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça serait bien qu'ils s'occupent un jour de la centrale inertielle aussi  ::(:

----------


## Bacab

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ça serait bien qu'ils s'occupent un jour de la centrale inertielle aussi


C'est pas faux !

----------


## Tugais

C'est plutôt pratique tout de même de pouvoir aligner une fois en vol  ::unsure::

----------


## Flappie

> Nouveau PC dans les cartons, d'ici 1 grosse semaine je devrais ENFIN pouvoir me remettre à DCS. Mon Mirage m'attend et je vois qu'il est bien plus complet qu'à l'époque aujourd'hui, il est complètement terminé ?
> 
>  Niveau théatres NTTR et le Golf sont finis et en branche officielle j'ai l'impression, qu'est-ce qu'elles valent comparées à la Géorgie (qui a été refaite non?) ?
> 
>  C'est l'instant Hibernatus excusez moi


Salut ! La map Caucase a été refaite pour la sortie de DCS 2.5 l'année dernière, mais elle n'a pas changé depuis.

NTTR et Persian Gulf sont plus belles (reliefs plus précis, textures très détaillées, villes plus crédibles). Si tu dois choisir entre les deux, prends Persian Gulf sans hésiter.

Depuis la sortie de PG, NTTR vaut seulement le coup pour les vols civils au-dessus de Las Vegas, et pour les campagnes Red Flag (payantes et jouables en solo).

A noter qu'une seconde map gratuite est prévue mais on n'en sait guère plus.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Après quelques séances à d’habitué à la balistique box (j’étais habitué a clodo et il2 1946 je commence à reprendre mes repères)

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battle*: JDD N° 222

L'annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=764004

Le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...04681#p1714164

En bref: 

Concernant IL-2 Bodenplatte, le plus gros travail à faire reste la carte en elle même. Les premières villes, colonies et aérodromes étant terminés, le développement se poursuit pour placer le reste d’entre eux en fonction de données historiques.

- Les dév ont commencé le travail tant attendu sur les améliorations de l'IA des avions. Ainsi dans la prochaine mise à jour, ils prévoient de publier une nouvelle logique de formation améliorée. Un point ou effectivement le soft pêche encore pas mal... 

- En mode Carrière, les nouveaux emblèmes d'escadron, les grades militaires et les récompenses pour les trois pays seront bientôt terminés. 

Concernant les avions:

- Le MDV du Me 262 est bientôt fini et on croisent les doigts pour qu'il fasse partie du prochain patch...  :hum: 

- Le MDV du P-38J-25 et Tempestest Mk.V FM sont déjà en préparation.

- Les modèles 3D du P-51D-15, P-38J-25, Tempest et B-25D sont presque terminés et se déroulent conformément au calendrier prévu.

Le nouveau théâtre de guerre nécessite également de nouveaux modèles de véhicules terrestres. Aujourd'hui, nous pouvons admirer les captures d'écran du poste de DCA allemand Sd.Kfz .7/1 halftrack with 20 mm Flak-Vierling 38 AA gun 






Autant dire que cette engins risque d'être redoutable...  :emlaugh: 

Concernant Flying Circus, le développement de la carte se poursuit utilisant les nouvelles techniques artistiques développées pour 'Bodenplatte. Les premiers screens devrait être visible cette été.

Concernant les avions, le prochain patch devrait apporter 2 nouveaux appareils dont nous pouvons apercevoir les premiers screens cockpit comme le  Se5a. 





Ainsi que l'Albatros DVa





Concernant Tank Crew, 

les dév bossent sur amélioration de la modélisation des dommages. Les modèles physiques incluent désormais de nombreux systèmes et leurs dommages, tandis que les modèles visuels comportent de nombreuses animations et instruments.
La modélisation des dommages des systèmes déjà publiés a été améliorée et nous avons ajouté de simples notifications de dommages d'interface graphique pour les systèmes et les membres d'équipage. Tous les événements significatifs seront affichés dans le «technochat» (journal) à l'écran.

Point très intéressant, en mai-juin, les dév prévoient de mettre en place des services de réparation, de ravitaillement en carburant et de réarmement [glow=red](applicables ultérieurement aux aéronefs)[/glow].  :notworthy

La prochaine mise à jour verra l'arrivée des équipages de char animé pour le PzKpfw. III Ausf. M et M4A2 Sherman.

Voir screen du PzKpfw. III Ausf. M







et du PzKpfw. IV Ausf. G 









Le niveau de détail semble vraiment impressionnant...

Et pour finir, une nouvelle vidéo promotionnelle pour BOS réalisé par un membre de la communauté = HH = Pauk bien connu pour son savoir faire:

----------


## nephyl

Vous allez refaire un multi Mardi prochain? 

Dans la campagne du F-18, la deuxième mission est avec des bombe à fragmentations. Je me refais la mission d'entrainement de ces bombes et impossible de les faire marcher. Après moult recherche je trouve finalement qu'ils ont changé le fonctionnement mais qu'ils n'ont pas changé le tuto... Maintenant : il faut en plus de régler le Mfuze pour la hauteur, régler le Efuze sinon elles n'explosent pas.

----------


## Sigps220

D'ailleurs cette mission se prête bien à l'utilisation des Maverick. Il est possible de modifier son emport via un réarm sur la catapulte.

----------


## Azmodan

@Nephyl : Merci du tuyau je me demandais justement dans le tuto pourquoi je larguais bien les bombes mais que rien n'explosait sur les cibles.

----------


## Flappie

Voici une première version de notre page wiki dédiée au F-14B !  :B): 

Je me suis inspiré des renseignements et conseils avisés d'Empnicolas, Genchou et Dusty (ze_droopy). Merci à vous trois ! N'hésitez pas à venir vérifier que je n'ai pas raconté trop de bêtises.
Je compte étoffer la section "pod LANTIRN" et ajouter une section de présentation des 2 cockpits qui détaille les rôles du pilote et de son fidèle RIO. Si vous avez d'autres idées, ou si vous voulez contribuer à l'écriture, envoyez un MP à ze_droopy ou moi-même.

----------


## nephyl

> D'ailleurs cette mission se prête bien à l'utilisation des Maverick. Il est possible de modifier son emport via un réarm sur la catapulte.


Je voulais faire la mission avec les conditions de base mais j'ai eu deux fois des crash en larguant des bombes à sous-mun et la seul fois où ça n'a pas crashé il y avait un f-14 en travers du pont, impossible de RTB et finir la mission.  ::sad::

----------


## pollux 18

Pour ceux comme moi qui était passé à coté sur le fofo officiel:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...ean-airfields/

L'équipe de Dév d'IL-2 Great Battle peinent à trouver des infos précises sur les différents aérodromes de la carte Bodenplatte comme,

- la configuration des pistes
- les voies de circulation
- les matériaux de piste,
- toute autre information utile 

exemple:



et en appel donc à la communauté. 

Pour l'occasion Jason à publier un screen WIP de la carte avec l’emplacement des aérodromes connu pour le moment.



On mesure à quelle point le travail est colossale.

L'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...14702#p1714702

----------


## Empnicolas

> Vous allez refaire un multi Mardi prochain?


Oui en ce moment il y a du monde tout les amrdi soir. As-tu l'adresse du TS ?




> Voici une première version de notre page wiki dédiée au F-14B ! 
> 
> Je me suis inspiré des renseignements et conseils avisés d'Empnicolas, Genchou et Dusty (ze_droopy). Merci à vous trois ! N'hésitez pas à venir vérifier que je n'ai pas raconté trop de bêtises.
> Je compte étoffer la section "pod LANTIRN" et ajouter une section de présentation des 2 cockpits qui détaille les rôles du pilote et de son fidèle RIO. Si vous avez d'autres idées, ou si vous voulez contribuer à l'écriture, envoyez un MP à ze_droopy ou moi-même.


Il faut vraiment que tu précise que ce que tu décris est coté RIo car coté pilote c'est assez simple l'allumage: groupe du parc, arrivé d'air, allumage des moteur, O2, allumage des écran et ensuit c'est le RIO qui fait le reste.


Vidéo de la semaine dernières:





et celle cette semaine (pour le moment que 2 sur 4, la prochaine sort demain matin et la dernière lundi matin):

----------


## war-p

Bon premier appontage de nuit en f18, par contre, c'est moi ou le tacan du PA est complètement au fraises et l'ICLS ne fonctionne pas du tout?

----------


## nephyl

> Oui en ce moment il y a du monde tout les amrdi soir. As-tu l'adresse du TS ?


Non je n'ai pas l'adresse du TS.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon premier appontage de nuit en f18, par contre, c'est moi ou le tacan du PA est complètement au fraises et l'ICLS ne fonctionne pas du tout?


Les deux fonctionnent chez moi. T'as atterris sur le bon porte-avion?  ::P: 
T'as pas oublié un truc pour l'ICLS?
La séquence c'est bouton ILS->entrer le numéro de chan>appuyer sur ENT->appuyer sur ON-> appuyer sur ILS dans le HSI

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Ca y est PC reçu. DCS en 1080 ultra stable à 60 fps j'osais pas en rêver mais c'est bien là !  ::): 

 Un vrai plaisir de le retrouver depuis tout ce temps. Le M2000 se reprend bien en main même si je pane toujours rien à l'INS et au CCRP mais bon si on veut frapper au sol ce bon vieux Su25 fait toujours le boulot.

----------


## Flappie

Welcome back !  ::):

----------


## war-p

> Non je n'ai pas l'adresse du TS.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Les deux fonctionnent chez moi. T'as atterris sur le bon porte-avion? 
> T'as pas oublié un truc pour l'ICLS?
> La séquence c'est bouton ILS->entrer le numéro de chan>appuyer sur ENT->appuyer sur ON-> appuyer sur ILS dans le HSI


Non, rien à faire l'icls ne marche pas et le tacan ne me donne que la direction et je ne peux pas mettre de course dessus.
DE.
LA.
MERDE§§§

----------


## partizan

Tu as paramétré le tacan et l'icls dans le ME ?

----------


## Flappie

> Non je n'ai pas l'adresse du TS.


Je viens de te l'envoyer.

----------


## partizan

Et tu as bien réglé la course du navire + affiché le mode landing ? (+ les 2 switchs ILS sur Hud et VDI ?)

----------


## Loloborgo

J'ai trouvé cette vidéo marrante, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas je partage :

----------


## Tugais

> Ca y est PC reçu. DCS en 1080 ultra stable à 60 fps j'osais pas en rêver mais c'est bien là ! 
> 
>  Un vrai plaisir de le retrouver depuis tout ce temps. Le M2000 se reprend bien en main même si je pane toujours rien à l'INS et au CCRP mais bon si on veut frapper au sol ce bon vieux Su25 fait toujours le boulot.


Si tu veux revoir le fonctionnement de l'INS ou le bombardement en mode CCRP n'hésites pas à faire signe, on peut se caler un vol si tu le souhaites.

----------


## nephyl

> Je viens de te l'envoyer.


Merci.

Vous utilisez des mods ? 
A quelle heure ça commence habituellement ?

----------


## war-p

> Tu as paramétré le tacan et l'icls dans le ME ?





> Et tu as bien réglé la course du navire + affiché le mode landing ? (+ les 2 switchs ILS sur Hud et VDI ?)


Oui, j'ai bien activé le tacan et l'ils dans le ME, j'active le tcn et l'ils dans le hsi, je met la course correcte du PA dans le PCF mais j'ai que le relèvement du PA. Par contre, les switchs pour l'ILS (?) pour le HUD et le VDI (sur le f18?)

----------


## Flappie

> Merci.
> 
> Vous utilisez des mods ? 
> A quelle heure ça commence habituellement ?


Nous n'utilisons aucun mod, seulement des livrées pour certains mais ce n'est facultatif. On se donne rendez-vous les mardis à 21h, dans le chan "Boulet-Canards quelque chose" tout en bas. En général, les vols commencent vers 21h30, et on finit vers 23h30.

Attention, nous utilisons la branche "*stable*" de DCS (pas l'open beta, donc). Au besoin, si tu as une bonne connexion, tu peux utiliser DCS Updater Utility pour basculer d'une branche à l'autre.

EDIT: As-tu Persian Gulf ? Au pire, on peut voler sur la Map Caucase.

----------


## partizan

> Par contre, les switchs pour l'ILS (?) pour le HUD et le VDI (sur le f18?)


oups, je croyais que tu parlais du F14  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

> oups, je croyais que tu parlais du F14


Désolé, je parle pas des dinosaures  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je fais pas dans l'archéologie.

----------


## nephyl

> Nous n'utilisons aucun mod, seulement des livrées pour certains mais ce n'est facultatif. On se donne rendez-vous les mardis à 21h, dans le chan "Boulet-Canards quelque chose" tout en bas. En général, les vols commencent vers 21h30, et on finit vers 23h30.
> 
> Attention, nous utilisons la branche "*stable*" de DCS (pas l'open beta, donc). Au besoin, si tu as une bonne connexion, tu peux utiliser DCS Updater Utility pour basculer d'une branche à l'autre.
> 
> EDIT: As-tu Persian Gulf ? Au pire, on peut voler sur la Map Caucase.


J'ai Persian Gulf, je l'ai prise au dernier sold. J'ai aussi pris le Mirage 2000 mais je ne l'ai pas encore fait volé, je me concentre sur le F-18 pour l'instant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs cette mission se prête bien à l'utilisation des Maverick. Il est possible de modifier son emport via un réarm sur la catapulte.


Pour finnir j'ai pris des Maverick mais le jeu à quand même planté quand mon coéquipier a lancé ses bombes à sous-mun.
Je vais laissé cette campagne de côté jusqu'à la prochaine version de la stable.

----------


## Flappie

Ma carte du Caucase est presque terminée. Je dois utiliser des données plus précises pour le relief (ça télécharge...), et je pense que je m'arrêterai là.  ::rolleyes:: 

Bref, je pourrai bientôt faire une nouvelle campagne pour DCS (avec une carte toute neuve  ::wub:: ).

----------


## Flappie

Super soirée DCS qui nous a permis d'accueillir deux nouveaux : Nephyl et Bluth. J'espère que l'ambiance vous a plu ! Revenez quand vous voulez.

@Nephyl : au passage, on a vérifié sur le track de la mission, et c'est bien un MiG-23 ennemi qui t'a abattu , et non l'un des nôtres.

----------


## nephyl

> Super soirée DCS qui nous a permis d'accueillir deux nouveaux : Nephyl et Bluth. J'espère que l'ambiance vous a plu ! Revenez quand vous voulez.
> 
> @Nephyl : au passage, on a vérifié sur le track de la mission, et c'est bien un MiG-23 ennemi qui t'a abattu , et non l'un des nôtres.
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/7SwFzhY/patou-death.png


Le fichier a été truqué par le pentagone pour se couvrir  ::P: 
Sinon je me suis bien amusé même si j'ai fais de la m  :^_^:  Si je me suis déco après cette mort, ce n'était pas parce que j'étais fâché, c'était 23h10 et je bosse ce matin.

----------


## partizan

Pourtant on voit bien Kilou qui arrive derrière en fourbe au cas où le 23 l’ai raté  ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

::P:  Tiens, d'ailleurs, je n'avais pas mis de lien vers l'image grand format, que voici.


Mise à jour de l'*open beta* DCS :
- Ajout du nouveau module I-16 (dont on n'avait pas entendu parler depuis un bout de temps !). Bienvenue à OctopusG, un nouveau dev tiers.
- Coordonnées de la vue F10 désormais plus précises (au centième de second près).
- L'IA devrait mieux éviter les obstacles qu'auparavant.
- Trajectoire de l'AGM-88 améliorée.
- et pleins de corrections sur des modules "anciens" (rien de neuf pour le F-14 :B): 

Au passage, ED nous conseille de mettre à jour nos pilotes nVidia (surtout si vous rencontrez des crashs).

----------


## nephyl

> Tiens, d'ailleurs, je n'avais pas mis de lien vers l'image grand format, que voici.


Il y avait déjà ce lien sur la première miniature  ::P:  
Je suis tombé contre un proto de Mig 23 du 3ème millénaire  ::rolleyes::  Il a évité deux FOX 3 tirés de pas super loin (je ne parle pas du dernier tiré un peu à la désespéré) et deux FOX 2 pour ensuite faire un virage à 25G (minimum  :^_^: ) pour me balancer un FOX2. Ou alors c'est un complot des pilotes de F-14 qui ont sabotés les AIM-120  ::P:

----------


## Loloborgo

> Au passage, ED nous conseille de mettre à jour nos pilotes nVidia (surtout si vous rencontrez des crashs).


Effectivement, les pilotes NVidia actuels merdoient avec DCS, apparemment passer au 430.39 semble résoudre le problème!

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Si tu veux revoir le fonctionnement de l'INS ou le bombardement en mode CCRP n'hésites pas à faire signe, on peut se caler un vol si tu le souhaites.


 Ma vie de vieux me laisse moins de latitude qu'avant pour jouer en multi mais j'essayerai de vous rejoindre un mardi à l'occase. Le CCRP c'est juste que j'avais pas bindé la désignation du point cible. Les réflexes reviennent vite maintenant il faut que je m'entraine  ::):  Vous êtes toujours sur TS à ce que je vois, pas migré sur Discord ?

----------


## Flappie

Le TS de la Loose va disparaître au 1er juin au profit d'un Discord (c'est la mode, puisque Canard PC vient d'ouvrir le sien) . Le Mumble CPC reste en place jusqu'à nouvel ordre, mais le principe des certificats ennuye beaucoup de gens.

----------


## nephyl

> Effectivement, les pilotes NVidia actuels merdoient avec DCS, apparemment passer au 430.39 semble résoudre le problème!


C'est justement les 430.39 qui posent des problèmes, faut passer au 430.53. Faut passer par le site Nvidia, Geforce Experience ne propose pas l'update.




> Fixed crash caused by video driver NV 430.39 when MK-20 or CBU canisters opens. We strongly recommend to update Nvidia drivers to version 430.53


Voilà qui explique tous les crash que j'ai eu dans la mission 2 de la campagne F-18.

----------


## Loloborgo

Merci de m'avoir corrigé Nephyl, je suis un boulet!!! ^^

----------


## bluth

> Super soirée DCS qui nous a permis d'accueillir deux nouveaux : Nephyl et Bluth. J'espère que l'ambiance vous a plu ! Revenez quand vous voulez.


Yep c’était super cool, merci de l'accueil !

A la semaine prochaine, avec Persian Gulf surement !

----------


## Vitalferox

> Le TS de la Loose va disparaître au 1er juin au profit d'un Discord (c'est la mode, puisque Canard PC vient d'ouvrir le sien) . Le Mumble CPC reste en place jusqu'à nouvel ordre, mais le principe des certificats ennuye beaucoup de gens.


Ah ça y est vous passez sur discord ? Je viendrais voler un de ces mardi !

----------


## Flappie

Pour le peu que ça intéresse, je viens d'améliorer sensiblement ma carte du Caucase :

(avant / après)

----------


## Tugais

Super boulot, comme d'hab' ! Ta carte facilite grandement l'édition de missions, merci beaucoup :)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ta carte est dispo sur CombatFlit uniquement ou aussi en téléchargement à côté ? Parceque oui, clairement, elle est vraiment au top niveau clarté et précision !

----------


## Flappie

L'autre bonne nouvelle, c'est que le nouveau relief est 3 fois plus précis : je vais donc pouvoir produire une carte encore plus large. Le but est d'éviter la bouillie de pixels quand on zoome.

Ma carte n'est dispo que sur CombatFlite actuellement (en v0.3, alors que vous avez ci-dessus un échantillon de la v0.6 à venir, la v0.5 est chez Viper, mais je crois qu'il est en vacances...).

Mon but initial était de la publier au format image pour tous, une fois que je la jugerai terminée. CombatFlite est arrivé en chemin, et sa sortie l'année dernière m'a poussé à la publier en avance pour le soft.

Je pense qu'il ne manque plus que les ponts, ce qui risque de me prendre encore quelques temps. Si vous avez d'autres besoins, dites-le moi. war-p m'avait demandé les couloirs qu'on voit dans les cartes VFR mais je ne sais pas où choper ça, et je pense que c'est trop "civil" pour l'usage qui en sera fait. Par ailleurs, je ne voudrais pas que des gens l'utilise pour le vrai vol, ou ils risqueraient de se perdre ! Il faudra que j'ajoute un avertissement bien visible sur la carte.

----------


## war-p

> L'autre bonne nouvelle, c'est que le nouveau relief est 3 fois plus précis : je vais donc pouvoir produire une carte encore plus large. Le but est d'éviter la bouillie de pixels quand on zoome.
> 
> Ma carte n'est dispo que sur CombatFlite actuellement (en v0.3, alors que vous avez ci-dessus un échantillon de la v0.6 à venir, la v0.5 est chez Viper, mais je crois qu'il est en vacances...).
> 
> Mon but initial était de la publier au format image pour tous, une fois que je la jugerai terminée. CombatFlite est arrivé en chemin, et sa sortie l'année dernière m'a poussé à la publier en avance pour le soft.
> 
> Je pense qu'il ne manque plus que les ponts, ce qui risque de me prendre encore quelques temps. Si vous avez d'autres besoins, dites-le moi. war-p m'avait demandé les couloirs qu'on voit dans les cartes VFR mais je ne sais pas où choper ça, et je pense que c'est trop "civil" pour l'usage qui en sera fait. Par ailleurs, je ne voudrais pas que des gens l'utilise pour le vrai vol, ou ils risqueraient de se perdre ! Il faudra que j'ajoute un avertissement bien visible sur la carte.


Alors pour la cartographie VFR, il faut chercher un peu sur les internets, c'est pas évident, mais ça se trouve. Question subsidiaire, t'as mis les ndb, ATC et autres balises avec leur fréquence dcs ou pas?

----------


## Flappie

Ouaip ! C'est dans la v0.5 qui devrait arriver sur CombatFlite sous peu. C'était facile : j'ai récupéré le beacons.lua du jeu, et je l'ai converti en .geojson à l'aide de quelques expressions régulières.

----------


## war-p

> Ouaip ! C'est dans la v0.5 qui devrait arriver sur CombatFlite sous peu. C'était facile : j'ai récupéré le beacons.lua du jeu, et je l'ai converti en .geojson à l'aide de quelques expressions régulières.
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/05/07/afb...0cc3d3614b.png


Ah tiens, ce genre de regex m'intéresse bien en ce moment. Si c'est pas secret d'état et si c'est pas trivial, je serai joie si tu peux les faire tourner (oui, j'ai commencé sérieusement le dev de mon générateur de campagne dynamique  :^_^: )

----------


## Flappie

Ça va pas te plaire : j'ai fait ça sous Notepad++ !!  (fonction "Remplacer", option "Expression régulière")
Je suis vraiment un gros flemmard, quand je m'y mets.

 :Bath: 

Bonne nouvelle pour ton générateur ! N'oublie pas que, si le cœur t'en dit, tu peux joindre tes efforts à ceux de Sébum sur le sien.

----------


## war-p

Yep, on en a brièvement discuté.
Bon de toute façon pour le moment rien de tangible, j'ai une carte sim qui s'affiche, on peut faire des formes, et la j'essaie de charger des formes depuis le serveur. Ça devrait pas être trop long. La prochaine étape sera de sauvegarder des formes créées dans l'éditeur sur le serveur.
En gros c'est de la serialisation/deserialisation de geojson.

Dommage pour la regex  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il fallait comprendre carte osm.

----------


## Flappie

Ok, je vois. Si je peux t'être utile pour la carto, n'hésite pas à me contacter directement.

----------


## war-p

> Ok, je vois. Si je peux t'être utile pour la carto, n'hésite pas à me contacter directement.


Yep ça marche.

----------


## Flappie

Excellente nouvelle : le brevet détenu par un patent troll concernant le force Feedback a expiré.. aujourd'hui !

----------


## Tugais

Oui mais je ne sais pas si nous verrons pour autant des nouveaux sticks qui en tireront profit. Le marché de la simulation de vol semble bien plus petit que la simulation auto par exemple. Est-ce que TM et autres se lanceront dans la fabrication de nouveaux produits avec du FFB ?

Je ne dirais pas non à un Microsoft Sidewinder FFB 3 pour m'amuser sur IL-2 :x

----------


## pollux 18

Je ne peux concevoir le vol en cerf-volant ou en warbird sans Force feedback, j'en possède plusieurs au cas ou mais je rêve aussi d'un nouveau MFFB 3 !

----------


## Flappie

Après l'abandon du marché des joysticks "pro" par Logitech, il n'est pas sorti de nouveaux sticks à retour de force. Mais on était alors au creux de la vague de notre hobby, et plus aucun constructeur ne proposait quoi que ce soit, à part des sticks d'entrée de gamme comme le T.16000M. Sortir un stick à + de 300 € à l'époque aurait consisté à se tirer une balle dans le pied.

Or, depuis environ cinq ans, nous vivons un nouvel âge d'or de la simu de vol de combat -même si il reste un marché de niche- grâce à la sortie de titres comme Elite Dangerous, IL2:BoX, le mod BMS pour Falcon, ou encore tout plein de modules DCS World (M-21bis, M-2000C, DCS: WWII...).

Du coup, les constructeurs se sont vus pousser des ailes :

- Saitek a sorti son X-55 en 2014
- Logitech a ensuite racheté Saitek en 2016, après avoir abandonné le marché quelques années auparavant,
- de nouveaux constructeurs sont apparus : Virpil, VKB, MFG Crosswind...
- de nouveaux types de produits ont vu le jour : des grips pour joystick, des palonniers haut et très haut de gamme, des sièges vibrants...

Je pense que le marché est prêt pour l'arrivée d'un nouveau stick FFB.

----------


## Sigps220

Je pense aussi qu'il est plus simple maintenant pour un petit fabricant d'exister entre le développement de la vente en ligne (certes assez ancien maintenant) mais aussi des imprimantes 3D, il est possible de faire des petites séries de matériel en étant rentable. Du coup, je ne suis pas certain que Saitek / Logitech / TM revienne sur le créneau du FFB mais les Virpils & Co ou un nouvel acteur de ce type peut arriver.

----------


## Flappie

Je verrais bien Thrustmaster proposer une base Force Feedback.  :Bave: 
Ils ont la force de frappe, la connaissance ( leurs volants sont équipés FFB ) et la confiance du public.

Au passage, je viens de constater que TM cite Immersion sur ses produits FFB. Maintenant, ils peuvent retirer cette mention.  ::trollface::

----------


## partizan

Immersion ? Le nom du patent troll ?

----------


## Flappie

C'est cela même (exemple de procès intenté qui leur a rapporté gros, 2007).

----------


## Flappie

Leatherneck montre son F-4U Corsair en jeu :

----------


## Tugais

Meh …

J'adore cet appareil, mais dans quel contexte le faire voler, contre quel adversaire ? DCS a un véritable problème de cohérence. J'aurais préféré que Magnitude bosse plutôt sur le Cruz que le Corsair pour le coup.

----------


## Flappie

Magnitude a aussi une carte Pacifique en chantier depuis longtemps. Le hic, c'est que c'est surtout Cobra qui bossait dessus avant le divorce Leatherneck. Depuis, on n'a pas de nouvelles de ce théâtre.

Évidemment, il faudra bien que quelqu'un se décide à faire un chasseur nippon pour que le F-4U ait de l'intérêt...

----------


## Sigps220

Je ne suis pas expert du Corsair (et de ses versions), mais dans un contexte Guerre de Corée, le F4 n'a pas sa place pour faire de l'appui feu ? 
Parce que sur les appareils contemporain de la guerre de Corée le planeset est plutôt correct (Sabre, Mig 15)

----------


## jeanba

> Je ne suis pas expert du Corsair (et de ses versions), mais dans un contexte Guerre de Corée, le F4 n'a pas sa place pour faire de l'appui feu ? 
> Parce que sur les appareils contemporain de la guerre de Corée le planeset est plutôt correct (Sabre, Mig 15)


Normalement oui, reste à voir la version exacte

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous met les deux première vidéo de la mission de la smeaine denrière:

----------


## SergeyevK

> Évidemment, *il faudra bien que quelqu'un se décide à faire un chasseur nippon* pour que le F-4U ait de l'intérêt...


Il semblerait que ED veut s’attaquer au marché japonais, ils cherchaient un traducteur il n’y a pas très longtemps, ce serait bien en effet si quelqu’un pouvait faire un avion WWII japonais.

----------


## jeanba

> Meh …
> 
> J'adore cet appareil, mais dans quel contexte le faire voler, contre quel adversaire ? DCS a un véritable problème de cohérence. J'aurais préféré que Magnitude bosse plutôt sur le Cruz que le Corsair pour le coup.


Suite : quelques liens:
https://theaviationgeekclub.com/f4u-...-a-mig-killer/
https://www.usni.org/magazines/naval...-support-korea

La version utilisée en générale était une version "5" optimisée pour la basse altitude.
En terme d'armement, par rapport aux Corsairs wwII, c'était un "camion à bombes" (2 t env) avec 4 canons de 20 mm au lieu de 6 12.7.

----------


## Tugais

Oui enfin ça n'enlève rien qu'on a pour ainsi dire aucun asset accompagnant cet appareil. Je trouve ça cool de proposer pleins d'appareils différents, mais si il n'y a aucun contexte pour les utiliser, bof ...

----------


## SergeyevK

Tu veux qu'on parle du I-16 ?
Il est très chouette mais il n'y a absolument rien à mettre en face...

----------


## Flappie

> Il semblerait que ED veut s’attaquer au marché japonais, ils cherchaient un traducteur il n’y a pas très longtemps, ce serait bien en effet si quelqu’un pouvait faire un avion WWII japonais.


Bien vu, j'avais déjà oublié.

Effectivement, le I-16 va se sentir seul pendant un bout de temps, puisque le projet DCS WWII est basé sur les deux dernières années de la guerre. Si le succès du _Mosca_ est au rendez-vous, je serais curieux de savoir quel sera le prochain projet d'OctopusG.

----------


## nephyl

Un des dév de ED s'est fait arrêté pour espionnage, pour avoir importé des manuels de F-16.
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=240881
https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...g_f16_manuals/
https://www.standard.net/news/milita...104ff5152.html

----------


## Flappie

Gloups !

Voici un lien qui nous permet d'accéder à l'article : https://translate.google.sk/translat...52.html&anno=2

Eh bien , le F-16 dans DCS, ce sera pas pour tout de suite.

----------


## Flappie

ED n'a pas dû être à la fête à la fin de l'hiver : décès d'un chef de projet ex-Belsimtek fin février, arrestation d'un expert avionique début mars.  ::sad::

----------


## Tugais

Il s'agit d'un ancien salarié, le projet du Viper n'est absolument pas remis en cause dixit le community manager sur les forums d'ED

----------


## Flappie

Ancien salarié ou non, la procédure juridique va forcément ralentir les choses. Wags va perdre du temps au tribunal pour cette affaire, il en aura moins pour superviser les différents projets. Je crains aussi que l'incident ne gêne les futures transmissions d'info, notamment du côté des SME (experts pilotes).

Ce n'est pas un drame pour ED, mais c'est quand même la chienlit.


EDIT;
Au fait, le 8 juin prochain, Wags révèlera "plusieurs nouveaux modules à venir dans l'année" lors d'une expo. Dans l'année, ça veut sûrement dire "pas avant 2020".  ::rolleyes::  Espérons que la seconde map gratuite y sera révélée.

----------


## Tugais

Tu as trouvé un post impliquant que Wags sera directement impliqué dans la procédure ? Je n'ai rien lu s'y rapportant chez ED.

Pour l'instant nous ne savons rien si ce n'est que le module sur le Viper ne sera pas retardé en raison de cette procédure d'un ancien employé et qu'une annonce officielle de la part d'ED sera effectuée dans les jours à venir pour expliquer clairement la situation. Perso, je ne m'avancerai pas sur les implications que cela aura sur le travail d'Eagle Dynamics ; nous serons bien assez rapidement au courant de toute façon.

----------


## nephyl

> Tu as trouvé un post impliquant que Wags sera directement impliqué dans la procédure ? Je n'ai rien lu s'y rapportant chez ED.
> 
> Pour l'instant nous ne savons rien si ce n'est que le module sur le Viper ne sera pas retardé en raison de cette procédure d'un ancien employé et qu'une annonce officielle de la part d'ED sera effectuée dans les jours à venir pour expliquer clairement la situation. Perso, je ne m'avancerai pas sur les implications que cela aura sur le travail d'Eagle Dynamics ; nous serons bien assez rapidement au courant de toute façon.





> Given the seriousness of this situation that Eagle Dynamics got pulled into, we will later issue a formal statement after discussion with legal counsel. Until then, nothing has changed with our future plans, and there is nothing more to say on this matter until we release an official statement.


Il ne promet pas que rien ne sera retardé. Il dit que temps qu'ils n'auront pas mis ça au clair avec leurs avocats, rien ne change et ne sera communiqué.

----------


## Olis

Sous investigation depuis 2016, extradé par la géorgie.

https://kotaku.com/russian-man-jaile...1834736398/amp

----------


## Flappie

> Tu as trouvé un post impliquant que Wags sera directement impliqué dans la procédure ?


Non, puisque ED n'a encore rien dit. Du coup, je mets des grosses balises rouges :

- Wags et Nick Grey sont vraisemblablement les "top chefs" d'ED ; eux deux et le regretté Igor Tishin étaient les supérieurs hiérarchiques (directs ou indirects) de l'inculpé.
- Wags est un ancien analyste du renseignement à la CIA.
- Wags habite aux États-Unis : même pas besoin d'extradition.


_/SPECULATION on_

Je pense que le juge a plein de bonnes raisons d'écouter sa version des faits.

_/SPECULATION off_

----------


## Sigps220

Wags pouvait acheter ces manuels car il avait la nationalité US, mais il n'aurait pas pu le diffuser à des membres de son équipe non US. L'article explique que ED ne pouvait pas formuler de demande officielle pour accéder à ces documents, si ED savait qu'il n'obtiendrait jamais l'accord il n'aurait jamais dû envisager d'acheter ces manuels. 

Après Tishchenko aurait acheté son premier manuel à un Texan sur EBay. On semble quand même assez loin de l'espionnage à la Pollard. D'autant les manuels du F16/A10 se justifie dans le cadre du projet Viper, autant les manuels F22 et F35 ne peuvent pas vraiment être reliés à des projets ED. 

My 2 cts sur cette affaire : 
- Tishchenko se retrouve dans un contexte géopolitique de tensions entre la Russie et les USA, tensions exacerbées au niveau fédéral par les accusations concernant Trump. 
- Même si les méthodes du GRU semblent pas forcément du meilleur niveau, j'ai du mal à voir dans cette histoire une main étatique. On semble plus proche d'un amateur qui a trouvé un filon d'informations et veut assouvir sa soif d'informations sur des avions de combats, y compris les plus modernes. Plutôt que de l'espionnage, on est plus sur de l'acquisition de documents soumis à autorisations en violation de ces autorisations, qui reste un délit.

----------


## Tugais

> Il ne promet pas que rien ne sera retardé. Il dit que temps qu'ils n'auront pas mis ça au clair avec leurs avocats, rien ne change et ne sera communiqué.





> Given the seriousness of this situation that Eagle Dynamics got pulled into, we will later issue a formal statement after discussion with legal counsel. Until then, *nothing has changed with our future plans*, and there is nothing more to say on this matter until we release an official statement.


La partie en gras est de moi. Ce que j'en déduis c'est que l'annonce initiale d'un _early access_ du Viper est toujours prévu pour la fin de l'année 2019 comme indiqué par Wags il y a quelques mois de ça. Nine Line répondait spécifiquement aux interrogations des personnes au regard de la sortie en cette fin d'année du futur module de BST/ED. Du coup je ne comprends pas ton interprétation.

----------


## Flappie

> - Même si les méthodes du GRU semblent pas forcément du meilleur niveau, j'ai du mal à voir dans cette histoire une main étatique. On semble plus proche d'un amateur qui a trouvé un filon d'informations et veut assouvir sa soif d'informations sur des avions de combats, y compris les plus modernes. Plutôt que de l'espionnage, on est plus sur de l'acquisition de documents soumis à autorisations en violation de ces autorisations, qui reste un délit.


Pas seulement une soif d'infos, mais aussi une soif d'argent : il aurait revendu tout ces manuels sur eBay par la suite (cf. article de Kotaku).
Je vous propose que nous refermions cette parenthèse en attendant le communiqué d'ED.

----------


## nephyl

> La partie en gras est de moi. Ce que j'en déduis c'est que l'annonce initiale d'un _early access_ du Viper est toujours prévu pour la fin de l'année 2019 comme indiqué par Wags il y a quelques mois de ça. Nine Line répondait spécifiquement aux interrogations des personnes au regard de la sortie en cette fin d'année du futur module de BST/ED. Du coup je ne comprends pas ton interprétation.


Dans ta partie en gras tu omets la conjonction, le Until then. Ça change quand même complétement le sens.
Entre : Rien n'a changé dans nos plans et Rien ne change dans nos plans tant qu'on a pas discuté avec notre conseillé juridique, il y a une sacrée différence.

----------


## Sigps220

Dites les canard Warbirds ici, j'ai acheté il y a quelques années en solde Battle of Stalingrad, j'ai jamais vraiment accroché car j'accroche pas aux avions Russes (trop dépouillés). J'ai quelques heures de vol sur des avions Germain mais ça reste très épisodiques. L'arrivé d'avion US/Anglais dans Battle Of Bodenplatte me tente bien pour réessayer les warbirds. 
Si j'ai bien compris en prenant Bodenplatte maintenant je peux voler avec les appareils déjà disponibles, mais pas sur la carte puisqu'elle n'est pas sortie. Du coup, je peux voler où ? Au dessus de Stalingrad dans mon cas ? 

Pas que ça me dérange parce que je serai sur des missions aléatoires / simples dans un premier temps pour maîtriser les appareils, mais si je ne peux pas voler parce que je n'ai pas Kuban c'est nettement moins sympa. 

Du coup, je vais faire des infidélités à DCS car j'accroche pas sur DCS WW2, entre la carte qui est quand même cher et les appareils qui reviennent très cher si on picore plusieurs oiseaux. Par contre, j'avoue que voler au dessus de la Normandie en Hornet c'est tentant.

----------


## Tugais

_Given the seriousness of this situation that Eagle Dynamics got pulled into, we will later issue a formal statement after discussion with legal counsel. Until then, nothing has changed with our future plans, and there is nothing more to say on this matter until we release an official statement._ 

Etant donné la gravité de la situation dans laquelle Eagle Dynamics a été entrainé, nous diffuserons plus tard une déclaration formelle après avoir discuté avec notre service juridique. D'ici là, rien n'a changé concernant nos plans à venir, il n'y rien de plus à dire sur le sujet jusqu'à ce que nous diffusions une déclaration officielle.

--

Voilà la traduction que je fais de l'intervention de Nine Line. Mon interprétation c'est que leur recours à un service juridique est uniquement basé sur une volonté de communiquer sans faire de bourde qui pourrait leur être préjudiciable d'un point de vue image. Les poursuites contre leur ancien salarié ont débuté en 2016 et ce dernier à quitter le studio en 2018, avant l'annonce de la sortie du Viper prévue pour 2019. J'ai du mal à imager Wags annoncer le 20 Décembre 2018 que le Viper sortirait en 2019 en sachant que les poursuites judiciaires de leur ex-collègue entraverait le développement du Viper, ça n'a pas beaucoup de sens. Enfin, nous aurons certainement tous les détails nécessaires dans les semaines à venir, soyons patients.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dites les canard Warbirds ici, j'ai acheté il y a quelques années en solde Battle of Stalingrad, j'ai jamais vraiment accroché car j'accroche pas aux avions Russes (trop dépouillés). J'ai quelques heures de vol sur des avions Germain mais ça reste très épisodiques. L'arrivé d'avion US/Anglais dans Battle Of Bodenplatte me tente bien pour réessayer les warbirds. 
> Si j'ai bien compris en prenant Bodenplatte maintenant je peux voler avec les appareils déjà disponibles, mais pas sur la carte puisqu'elle n'est pas sortie. Du coup, je peux voler où ? Au dessus de Stalingrad dans mon cas ? 
> 
> Pas que ça me dérange parce que je serai sur des missions aléatoires / simples dans un premier temps pour maîtriser les appareils, mais si je ne peux pas voler parce que je n'ai pas Kuban c'est nettement moins sympa. 
> 
> Du coup, je vais faire des infidélités à DCS car j'accroche pas sur DCS WW2, entre la carte qui est quand même cher et les appareils qui reviennent très cher si on picore plusieurs oiseaux. Par contre, j'avoue que voler au dessus de la Normandie en Hornet c'est tentant.


Le gros plus de cette série, c'est que tu peux voler sur n'importe quelle carte en MP sans avoir besoin de posséder le module associé. Tu pourras donc effectivement voler sur des appareils américains ou brits sur Kuban, Moscou ou Stalingrad si tu précommandes Battle of Bodenplatte.

----------


## Flappie

> Le gros plus de cette série, c'est que tu peux voler sur n'importe quelle carte en MP sans avoir besoin de posséder le module associé. Tu pourras donc effectivement voler sur des appareils américains ou brits sur Kuban, Moscou ou Stalingrad si tu précommandes Battle of Bodenplatte.


Précision : en solo, il ne pourra voler que sur Stalingrad. L'accès gratuit à toutes les cartes publiées est réservé au multijoueur.

----------


## Sigps220

> Pas seulement une soif d'infos, mais aussi une soif d'argent : il aurait revendu tout ces manuels sur eBay par la suite (cf. article de Kotaku).


La revente ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il y avait un objectif financier. Il a pu tout simplement acheter les manuels, les lire / scanner et les revendre, éventuellement avec une plus value. Rien ne permet de dire qu'il avait fait une petite affaire lucrative de revente de manuels. 




> Voilà la traduction que je fais de l'intervention de Nine Line. Mon interprétation c'est que leur recours à un service juridique est uniquement basé sur une volonté de communiquer sans faire de bourde qui pourrait leur être préjudiciable d'un point de vue image. Les poursuites contre leur ancien salarié ont débuté en 2016 et ce dernier à quitter le studio en 2018, avant l'annonce de la sortie du Viper prévue pour 2019. J'ai du mal à imager Wags annoncer le 20 Décembre 2018 que le Viper sortirait en 2019 en sachant que les poursuites judiciaires de leur ex-collègue entraverait le développement du Viper, ça n'a pas beaucoup de sens. Enfin, nous aurons certainement tous les détails nécessaires dans les semaines à venir, soyons patients.


Je pense que le risque est au-delà de l'image. Une mauvaise déclaration pourrait amener à une mise en cause de ED et/ou de ses responsables, si ce sont eux qui ont ordonnés ces achats. D'autant que les achats auraient eu lieu il y a plusieurs années, les articles semblent évoquer une période 2011 à 2016.

Concernant la date des poursuites, l'article parle d'un dossier scellé. ll est donc possible que les poursuites n'étaient pas publiques dès 2016. Je pense que ni ED, ni la personne mise en cause n'étaient informé de l'existence de ces poursuites. Il y avait probablement un mandat émis via Interpol et c'est le déplacement en Géorgie qui a rendu "publique" l'affaire puisque ce déplacement a permis l'extradition vers les USA. 
Suite à l'extradition les USA organisent le procès, l'extradition vers l'Utah semble indiquer qu'il y a un élément complémentaire dans cet Etat, qui figure probablement dans le dossier scellé. 

Fait gênant pour Tishchenko, il aurait été informé par EBay que son achat contrevenait probablement aux règles applicables aux USA. Ce qui l'empêchera de plaider sa bonne foi / ignorance en tout cas pour les achats postérieurs.

Edit : Merci pour vos précisions sur BOx.

----------


## nephyl

Pas de multi ce soir?

----------


## Flappie

Si, si, on arrive !  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Wags a posté le communiqué d'ED relatif à l'affaire qui vient d'éclater. Une enquête interne leur permet d'affirmer que l'ex-employé a agi seul, avec ses propres moyens, et surtout en dehors de tout ordre de la boîte. Y'a plus qu'à attendre sagement le procès.

----------


## Tugais

> Précision : en solo, il ne pourra voler que sur Stalingrad. L'accès gratuit à toutes les cartes publiées est réservé au multijoueur.


Oui c'est ce que j'ai précisé :x




> Wags a posté le communiqué d'ED relatif à l'affaire qui vient d'éclater. Une enquête interne leur permet d'affirmer que l'ex-employé a agi seul, avec ses propres moyens, et surtout en dehors de tout ordre de la boîte. Y'a plus qu'à attendre sagement le procès.


Absolument aucune implication dans le développement du Viper, ce module ne souffrira donc pas de retard dû à cette mésaventure.

La déclaration traduite trouvée dans le lien communiqué par Flappie



> Lausanne, 14 Mai 2019,
> 
> Le groupe Eagle Dynamics, basé à Lausanne, Suisse, confirme que l'un de ses salariés a été emprisonné dans l'état de l'Utah (USA) sous les charges de se procurer, exporter et revendre des manuels d'appareils de combats US confidentiels, en particulier celui du F-16.
> 
> Eagle Dynamics confirme qu'elle n'était pas impliquée, de quelque façon que ce soit aux actions de ce salarié qui a agit de façon indépendante et pour son propre intérêt.
> 
> La société développe tous ses modules d'appareils DCS exclusivement sur la base d'informations rendues publiques et n'a jamais essayé d'obtenir d'informations classifiées.
> 
> La société a déclenchée une enquête interne sur les actions de son salarié et n'a trouvé aucune trace dans ses archives ayant trait aux charges retenus contre lui. L'enquête confirme en particulier qu'aucune ressource de la société n'a été utilisé et qu'aucun document classifié exporté n'a été obtenu ou conservé au sein des systèmes de la société. De plus, la société confirme que le salarié n'était impliqué dans aucun des travaux de recherches associés au développement du module à venir F-16.
> ...




*Source originale*
_Lausanne, 14 May 2019.

The Eagle Dynamics group, headquartered in Lausanne, Switzerland, confirms that one of its employees has been jailed in the State of Utah (USA) on charges of seeking to procure, export and sell restricted US fighter jet manuals, in particular the F-16.

Eagle Dynamics confirms that it was not involved in any way in the actions of its employee who acted in a purely private context and for his own personal interests.

The Company develops all of its DCS aircraft game modules exclusively on the basis of publicly available information and has never used nor tried to obtain any classified information.

The Company launched an internal investigation into the actions of its employee, and found nothing in the company's records that relates to the facts that are being held against him. The investigation confirmed in particular that no company resources were used and that no export restricted documents were obtained or stored within the company's systems. Furthermore, the Company confirms that the employee was not involved in any of the work or research pertaining to the development of the Company's upcoming F-16 module.

The development of the F-16 and other modules currently in the pipeline will continue in order to further enhance the simulation experience of DCS World. These events will not affect Eagle Dynamics' commitment to its users and faithful community.

Thank you,
Matt Wagner
Senior Producer, Eagle Dynamics SA_

----------


## partizan

M’étonne que Trump ait pas twitté  ::ninja:: 
Flappie, notre plouf de nuit est très justifié > 900knts + en piqué, j’ai pris 1 000 ft pour 10 000... même si tu me l’avais dit, à moins 30 degrés c’était too late. On a pas souffert  ::P:

----------


## nephyl

Merci pour la partie d'hier soir. Je me suis bien amusé.

----------


## Flappie

> Oui c'est ce que j'ai précisé :x


Au temps pour moi, j'avais pas vu "en MP".




> ce module ne souffrira donc pas de retard dû à cette mésaventure.


L'affaire fait perdre du temps à Wags et ED en général (cf. l'enquête interne relatée dans le communiqué), donc je dirais plutôt que le module Viper ne sera pas plus en retard que les autres.




> Flappie, notre plouf de nuit est très justifié > 900knts + en piqué, j’ai pris 1 000 ft pour 10 000... même si tu me l’avais dit, à moins 30 degrés c’était too late. On a pas souffert


 ::cry:: 
Je suis encore loin d'être un RIO irréprochable. Je ne regarde les paramètres de vol que quand on s'apprête à se poser.




> Merci pour la partie d'hier soir. Je me suis bien amusé.


Oui, c'était très sympa. On a perdu un peu de temps par manque d'avions CAP, mais on est peu à voler ces temps-ci. La faute au multicrew du F-14.  ::rolleyes:: 



*DCS stable enfin mise à jour !*

Rappel : ED recommande de mettre à jour vos pilotes nVidia en v430.53.


EDIT: désormais, les RIO auront le dernier mot à bord.




> _Multicrew sync of ejection arm switches._


A noter aussi la grosse màj de Persian Gulf.




> Added new airfields: Liwa Airbase, Ras Al Khamiah International Airport, Lavan Island airport.
>     Added historical sites: Bam city, Persepolis, Rayen Citadel.
>     North end of Bandar Abbas - parkings added.
>     Cleanup after repair added.
>     Many minor changes.

----------


## nephyl

> Oui, c'était très sympa. On a perdu un peu de temps par manque d'avions CAP, mais on est peu à voler ces temps-ci. La faute au multicrew du F-14.


Tu veux dire qu'il n'y avait plus de CAP après 23h15?  ::ninja::  
Je suis arrivé bien en retard sur zone. Entre le feu sur le porte-avion, ma lenteur au cold start et le fait que je croyais que le WP1 était le premier point d'attente ce qui m'a obligé à faire un demi-tour, j'ai bien dû perdre 15-20min. 
Sinon cette fois tous mes FOX 3 ont fait mouche, je me demande si je n'avais pas oublié de passer en STT la semaine passé sur le MIG 23 du futur.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Teasing du F16 :

----------


## war-p

Déjà?  ::huh::

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> -"Great, hope to hear more news on the Viper soon. Cockpit looks amazing! ?"
> -Eagle Dynamics: "Tomorrow "
> Il y a 4 h


Des news concernant le F-16 demain donc, espérons en avoir pour le Mi-24 aussi  ::siffle::

----------


## Tugais

Si ils n'ont pas changé leur plan, le Mi-24 viendra après le F-4 Phantom qui lui-même viendra après le F-16.

Il peut y avoir un poil d'attente avant de voir la prochaine voilure tournante de la part de BST/ED. En y pensant, je ne sais même pas où se place le Cobra vis-à-vis du Hind dans leur cycle de développement :x

----------


## Flappie

> En y pensant, je ne sais même pas où se place le Cobra vis-à-vis du Hind dans leur cycle de développement :x


Après le Mi-24, hélas. L'OTAN devra encore se contenter de la Gazelle et du Huey pendant un sacré bout de temps.

On attend toujours de savoir qui aidera Miltech-5 à terminer le BO-105.  :Emo:

----------


## nephyl

3 nouveaux screen du F-16 sont dispo sur https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...s/screenshots/
Les MPCD n'ont pas l'air super lisible.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, ils préparent la news de cet aprem.

----------


## Sigps220

C'est moi où les images du cockpit sont bien mais sans plus. Je trouve le Hornet et surtout le Tomcat beaucoup plus sympathique à l'œil. Je n'arrive pas trop à dire pourquoi mais elles me semblent trop grossières : le gris à droite avec les gauges moteurs fait bof, la zone centrale semble grossière.

----------


## Tugais

Les textures ça se bosse, vu le travail honnête qui a été fait sur le Hornet je n'ai pas de doute que le Viper sera au moins aussi bien traité.

Ce qui me fait toujours faire "wow" en voyant un F-16 c'est sa canopy sans aucun montant. En VR cet appareil sera époustouflant en dogfight. Le Viper sera le seul appareil qui me fera faire des infidélités au 2000-C avant la sortie du 2000-5  ::ninja::

----------


## Chaussette

> C'est moi où les images du cockpit sont bien mais sans plus. Je trouve le Hornet et surtout le Tomcat beaucoup plus sympathique à l'œil. Je n'arrive pas trop à dire pourquoi mais elles me semblent trop grossières : le gris à droite avec les gauges moteurs fait bof, la zone centrale semble grossière.


Moui, je n'ai pas tout suivi mais si c'est en cours de modélisation + dev, ça me semble normal ? Ou en tout cas pas gênant !
Mais c'est vrai que les screens actuels sont en dessous des modules actuels.

----------


## Sigps220

Je suis bien d'accord les textures ça se bosse etc.. mais dans ce cas pourquoi communiquer absolument sur ce point alors que tu n'as pas fini ?
Sauf à vouloir meubler la newsletter, je pense que ED a d'autres choses à pouvoir mettre dans leur lettre hebdo.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Je suis bien d'accord les textures ça se bosse etc.. mais dans ce cas pourquoi communiquer absolument sur ce point alors que tu n'as pas fini ?
> Sauf à vouloir meubler la newsletter, je pense que ED a d'autres choses à pouvoir mettre dans leur lettre hebdo.


Pour rassurer leur public peut être, après cette histoire d’arrestation? Bon après s'ils ne devraient communiquer que sur les modules finies, ils communiqueraient pas beaucoup  ::siffle:: 


Le FW-109 A8 est dispo en précommande, d'ailleurs je suis étonné de lire que les avions de la seconde guerre mondiale se vendent très bien, vu le manque de contenu WW2.

Le petit trailer qui va bien:




Pour rester sur la WW2, IL-2 est en promo jusqu'au 29 mai sur le site officiel et steam:

*Battle of Stalingrad* - *66% Off
**Battle of Moscow - 66% Off
**Battle of Kuban – 33% Off*

----------


## Tugais

Je pense que beaucoup de joueurs DCS achètent une bonne partie des modules qui sortent qu'ils volent dessus ou non. Ou alors le syndrome je vole sur un appareil jusqu'à ce qu'il soit remplacé par le prochain module.

Le succès commercial des appareils WWII a été expliqué par Wags il y a quelques mois. Il disait que le rapport investissement temps dans un warbird  par rapport aux appareils ayant une avionique complexe rendait ces appareils très lucratifs pour ED, développement "minimal" pour un prix approchant le prix d'un jeu complet de la série IL-2 Battles  :Manif:

----------


## Flappie

> _Le succès commercial_ des appareils WWII a été expliqué par Wags il y a quelques mois. Il disait que le rapport investissement temps dans un warbird  par rapport aux appareils ayant une avionique complexe rendait ces appareils très lucratifs pour ED, développement "minimal" pour un prix approchant le prix d'un jeu complet de la série IL-2 Battles


Ça, ce n'est pas un succès commercial, c'est la formule de la rentabilité de ces modules.
Pour que ce soit un succès commercial, il faut que ça se vende. Alors qu'est-ce que les joueurs WWII trouvent à DCS pour le préférer à IL-2 ? Vaste débat. Je passe !  ::P:

----------


## Chaussette

> Ça, ce n'est pas un succès commercial, c'est la formule de la rentabilité de ces modules.
> Pour que ce soit un succès commercial, il faut que ça se vende. Alors qu'est-ce que les joueurs WWII trouvent à DCS pour le préférer à IL-2 ? Vaste débat. Je passe !


Ah ben non justement !
Pour que ce soit un succès commercial, il faut que ce soit rentable !

----------


## Flappie

Il faut *AUSSI* que ça se vende, pardon. Parce que tu peux créer un produit pas cher à produire et le proposer à ouate mille boules, mais si personne ne l'achète, ce n'est pas ce qu'on appelle un "succès commercial".

----------


## Chaussette

> Il faut *AUSSI* que ça se vende, pardon. Parce que tu peux créer un produit pas cher à produire et le proposer à ouate mille boules, mais si personne ne l'achète, ce n'est pas ce qu'on appelle un "succès commercial".


Rentable, ça inclut les ventes + le profit. Vendre à perte ne sera pas rentable par exemple.

Mdr le pinaillage  ::wub:: , désolé pour le HS  ::ninja:: 

J'aimerai bien qu'ils s'occupent du système de licence de l'A-10C, pour virer ce système merdique d'activations. Ils en avait parlé il y a quelques mois mais plus de nouvelles depuis.

----------


## SuperBacalhau

Désolé si la question a déjà été abordée mais j'ai envie de me remettre à la simu de vol (warbirds ou moderne peu importe) et je souhaitais savoir quelle simu était la mieux foutue pour le versant solo ? J'entends par là avec une campagne intéressante (et même dynamique qui sait?). 

Merki

----------


## Flappie

News DCS :

Précos ouvertes pour le Fw190A8 (sortie beta en juin) et le F-16C (sortie beta prévue à l'automne).

Attention, j'imagine qu'à sa sortie le Viper sera aussi dépourvu que le Hornet l'était. Aussi, si vous ne supportez pas les bêtas à rallonge, NE PRECOMMANDEZ PAS.

----------


## Tugais

> Désolé si la question a déjà été abordée mais j'ai envie de me remettre à la simu de vol (warbirds ou moderne peu importe) et je souhaitais savoir quelle simu était la mieux foutue pour le versant solo ? J'entends par là avec une campagne intéressante (et même dynamique qui sait?). 
> 
> Merki


Si tu veux un bon solo et une campagne dynamique il te faut te tourner vers la série IL-2. Il n'y a rien de comparable pour les joueurs esseulés à l'heure actuelle - il y a bien BMS (l'héritier de Falcon 4.0) mais il demande un énorme investissement avant de pouvoir voler et profiter du simulateur.

----------


## Sigps220

> News DCS :
> 
> Précos ouvertes pour le Fw190A8 (sortie beta en juin) et le F-16C (sortie beta prévue à l'automne).
> 
> Attention, j'imagine qu'à sa sortie le Viper sera aussi dépourvu que le Hornet l'était. Aussi, si vous ne supportez pas les bêtas à rallonge, NE PRECOMMANDEZ PAS.


Quel idiot je fais, les photos du cockpit était bien évidemment destiné à accompagner le lancement de la Beta du Viper. Si on est optimiste, on peut quand même penser que le Viper ira plus vite que le Hornet car pour beaucoup d'élément on sera sur une transposition Hornet => Viper, mais bon le Hornet est pas fini et il n'y a pour l'instant pas de radar AG, ni de TGP. 




> Si tu veux un bon solo et une campagne dynamique il te faut te tourner vers la série IL-2. Il n'y a rien de comparable pour les joueurs esseulés à l'heure actuelle - il y a bien BMS (l'héritier de Falcon 4.0) mais il demande un énorme investissement avant de pouvoir voler et profiter du simulateur.


IL2 a des campagnes dynamiques assez basique dans mon souvenir, sinon tu as des extensions avec des campagnes bien fichue tant sur IL2 que sur DCS. Je dirai que ton choix dépend surtout de la période qui t'intéresse : WW2 = IL2, Guerre froide tardive = DCS. 
Je ne sais pas ce que vaut Rise of Flight (WW1) en solo.

----------


## yuushiro

> News DCS :
> 
> Précos ouvertes pour le Fw190A8 (sortie beta en juin) et le F-16C (sortie beta prévue à l'automne).
> 
> Attention, j'imagine qu'à sa sortie le Viper sera aussi dépourvu que le Hornet l'était. Aussi, si vous ne supportez pas les bêtas à rallonge, NE PRECOMMANDEZ PAS.


Je pense que tu veux parler du I-16 et non pas du F-16 ?

----------


## Flappie

Je parle bien du F-16C. 
L'I-16, lui, est déjà publié, même sur la stable.  :;):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

The War Zone a publié un long article sur l'histoire du développeur arrêté

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...g-usaf-manuals

----------


## Ivan Joukov

On sait si le F16 d'ED sera équipé pour le SEAD ? Le jeu manque vraiment d'un appareil wild weasel performant qui ne soit pas le Su25.

----------


## ze_droopy

> On sait si le F16 d'ED sera équipé pour le SEAD ? Le jeu manque vraiment d'un appareil wild weasel performant qui ne soit pas le Su25.


Erm, le F-18 ?

Mais oui, vu que c'est une version C, il devrait être SEAD capable.

----------


## yuushiro

En effet, je n'avais pas vu la news etEn effet, je n'avais pas vu la news et que la préco était à partir du 22/05, d'où mon incompréhension. que la préco était à partir du 22/05, d'où mon incompréhension.

----------


## war-p

> The War Zone a publié un long article sur l'histoire du développeur arrêté
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...g-usaf-manuals


w00t j'avais jamais fait le rapprochement entre le déménagement à Lausanne du QG d'ED et l'interdiction d'envoi de manuels d'avions US en Russie.  ::o:

----------


## Tugais

> On sait si le F16 d'ED sera équipé pour le SEAD ? Le jeu manque vraiment d'un appareil wild weasel performant qui ne soit pas le Su25.


En fait cette version précise du Viper sera LA référence côté occident pour effectuer des missions SEAD grâce à son pod HTS. Il sera bien plus performant dans ce rôle qu'un Hornet.

Ce sera difficile de faire un vol sans avoir au moins une paire de F-16 en Wild Weasel.

----------


## Flappie

> w00t j'avais jamais fait le rapprochement entre le déménagement à Lausanne du QG d'ED et l'interdiction d'envoi de manuels d'avions US en Russie.


Les devs sont toujours répartis entre Moscou et Minsk (Biélorussie). Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils appellent leur QG, mais je pense qu'aucun employé d'ED n'y travaille. De mémoire, ils délèguent sa gestion à un français qui gère plusieurs autres boîtes touchant de près ou de loin à l'aviation.

Les détails de la boîte sont ici.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Merci pour les réponses, j'ai aussi trouvé des infos ici : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...19-02-15_Beta/

 Les AGM arriveront en phase 2 autant dire pas de sitôt  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Première vidéo sur les progrès d'ED sur leur projet de porte-avion Nimitz payant avec vrai ATC intégré, entre autres améliorations. Attention, c'est long et chiant : on ne voit que des comms et un attero en 27 minutes.




Plus intéressant : Wags a confirmé le modèle marketing prévu pour ce gadget. Pour rejoindre une partie qui inclut le Nimitz, il faudra que tous les participants possède ce module Nimitz. ED se dirige donc vers un marché de niche dans le marché de niche.

Ce sera sans moi ! Et sans beaucoup d'autre joueurs : les hoggiters ne sont pas fans non plus.

----------


## Tugais

Ce module ne devrait pas être très populaire en multi, mais vu qu'il y a infiniment plus de joueurs qui volent dans leur coin, ça devrait se vendre malheureusement.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Plus intéressant : Wags a confirmé le modèle marketing prévu pour ce gadget. Pour rejoindre une partie qui inclut le Nimitz, il faudra que tous les participants possède ce module Nimitz. ED se dirige donc vers un marché de niche dans le marché de niche.
> 
> Ce sera sans moi ! Et sans beaucoup d'autre joueurs : les hoggiters ne sont pas fans non plus.


Sans moi également, je vois pas l'interet d'un truc pour lequel je passe 10-115min dessus par mission en tout (dans une mission de 4h).

Sinon vidéo de la mission de la semaine dernière, attention, je fais vraiment de la merde:

----------


## Flappie

> Ce module ne devrait pas être très populaire en multi, mais vu qu'il y a infiniment plus de joueurs qui volent dans leur coin, ça devrait se vendre malheureusement.


C'est pas bien grave si ça se vend : plus ED a de blé, plus ils auront de moyens pour enfin nous faire un théâtre européen ou Vietnam.  :;): 

Tant qu'ils n'oublient pas la communauté multijoueur, tout va bien. Or avec les sorties récentes du serveur dédié et du F-14B, on peut dire qu'ils nous bichonnent en ce moment. Pour un peu, on pourrait presque imaginer le Huey multicrew sortir avant la fin de l'année.  ::rolleyes::   :tired:

----------


## Tugais

Je suis pour qu'ED gagne pleins de sioux, mais là demander aux joueurs de payer pour une fonction qui devrait être incluse de base dans le moteur c'est emprunter une pente bien glissante. Qu'est-ce qui suivra la prochaine fois ? Est-ce qu'ils vont nous demander de payer pour profiter des améliorations météo qui sont en cours de développement ?

Quelqu'un sur la page Facebook d'ED a demandé si la future amélioration de l'ATC pour les terrains serait également payante. Wags a répondu "Oui". C'est flippant.

----------


## war-p

Tu sais il y en bien (beaucoup) qui ont payé pour le gps, donc partant de là, tout est possible.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Quelqu'un sur la page Facebook d'ED a demandé si la future amélioration de l'ATC pour les terrains serait également payante. Wags a répondu "Oui". C'est flippant.


Tu as le lien? La seule réponse que j'ai vue c'était le CM qui disait "on ne sait pas encore"...

----------


## Tugais

C'est une réponse de Wags sur la page Facebook, voici le lien vers la capture.

----------


## Flappie

::o:   :Cell: 
Espérons qu'ils finissent par entendre notre complainte. Et s'ils s'obstinent, on continuera avec ce bon vieil ATC pourri mais gratuit.

----------


## Jokletox

Vivement les micro transactions quand on voudra faire le plein ou réarmer son zinc  ::wub::

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Ou les groupes de parc tant qu'on y est. Et pourquoi pas les sous modules de module, genre tu veux faire de l'attaque au sol avec ton F-18, bein t’achète les pods qui vont avec, le radar c'est surfait pourquoi pas le mettre en sous module aussi  ::blink::   ::siffle::

----------


## ze_droopy

On a pas encore le mode air-sol de l'APG-73... Futur module payant?  :tired:

----------


## Tugais

> Ou les groupes de parc tant qu'on y est. Et pourquoi pas les sous modules de module, genre tu veux faire de l'attaque au sol avec ton F-18, bein t’achète les pods qui vont avec, le radar c'est surfait pourquoi pas le mettre en sous module aussi


C'est déjà le cas avec le module GPS pour le Mi-8 hein  ::unsure::

----------


## Sigps220

Malheureusement ça reste un fonctionnement assez courant dans le monde la simulation. Le public est souvent âgé, à plus de moyens que la moyenne et est souvent favorable à accèder des extensions même si elles sont purement cosmétiques. 

Si on regarde ce qui se fait dans le civil, on a bien évidemment des avions, terrains payant, mais aussi des météo, des packs graphiques avec des nuages et autres, mais on a aussi des livrées payantes pour certains appareils ! 

Du coup, ça ne me surprend pas que ED teste pour voir jusqu'où ils peuvent pousser sur les modules payants. Si ça se confirme ça n'est pas super encourageant car on risque de cumuler module en accès anticipée à moitié achevé et modules pour tout et rien.

----------


## ze_droopy

Ce n'est pas tant le fait que le module soit payant qui gêne, chacun voit midi a sa porte (ou dans son portefeuille), mais le fait de le rendre incompatible en multi-joueurs. Paraît-il que nous sommes une minorité a préférer le multi, mais c'est a mon sens la minorité la plus vocale et la plus visible sur les réseaux/media.

----------


## nephyl

C'est surtout une situation lose lose. 
Ceux qui gèrent les serveurs ouvert n'y mettront pas le module pour ne pas avoir des serveurs vident et ceux qui jouent principalement en multi ne pourront pas utiliser ce module qui ne sera pas actif sur les serveurs.

----------


## SuperBacalhau

> IL2 a des campagnes dynamiques assez basique dans mon souvenir, sinon tu as des extensions avec des campagnes bien fichue tant sur IL2 que sur DCS. Je dirai que ton choix dépend surtout de la période qui t'intéresse : WW2 = IL2, Guerre froide tardive = DCS. 
> Je ne sais pas ce que vaut Rise of Flight (WW1) en solo.


Merci pour vos conseils, je vais faire un tour sur les internet histoire de dégoter une ou deux campagnes sympas pour DCS et IL2.

----------


## ze_droopy

Il reste de l'espoir:



> Ok guys, I have passed on all concerns about the module to the team, as you can see Wags is also in the mix and has seen the input as well, we appreciate all feedback, positive and negative, and will consider it to see if we can't find a more accommodating mode for network play.
> 
> - NineLine

----------


## Flappie

_Wait and see_. Au pire, on aura le même jeu qu'aujourd'hui avec son ATC pourri et ses porte avions "basiques". Moi, ça me va.  ::): 


Je bats le rappel pour un DCS ce soir. Qui sera présent ?

----------


## Cabfire

Messieurs les canards volants !

J'étais curieux de savoir ce qui pour vous fais une bonne et une mauvaise mission, si jamais vous aviez un peu de temps pour y répondre, ce serait sympa !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je bats le rappel pour un DCS ce soir. Qui sera présent ?


Moi, si je ne m'éteins pas avant...

----------


## ze_droopy

> Messieurs les canards volants !
> 
> J'étais curieux de savoir ce qui pour vous fais une bonne et une mauvaise mission, si jamais vous aviez un peu de temps pour y répondre, ce serait sympa !


En vrac: l'équilibrage (supra important), l'animation du théâtre, les petites surprises, la cohérence de l'ensemble...
En fait, ce qui fait terminer avec un sentiment d'avoir accompli son objectif grace a sa tactique, ses potes (en multi), et son skill de guedin (autant dire qu'en ce moment...).

----------


## war-p

> En vrac: l'équilibrage (supra important), l'animation du théâtre, les petites surprises, la cohérence de l'ensemble...
> En fait, ce qui fait terminer avec un sentiment d'avoir accompli son objectif grace a sa tactique, ses potes (en multi), et son skill de guedin (autant dire qu'en ce moment...).


L'équiliquoi?

----------


## Flappie

> En vrac: l'équilibrage (supra important), l'animation du théâtre, les petites surprises, la cohérence de l'ensemble...
> En fait, ce qui fait terminer avec un sentiment d'avoir accompli son objectif grace a sa tactique, ses potes (en multi), et son skill de guedin (autant dire qu'en ce moment...).


Je complète un peu pour ce qui est de l'attaque sol. Il faut aussi :

Des waypoints assez précis (très important pour le Su-25T, le Viggen et le F-14B, qui sont tous trois mal dotés en zoom, mais aussi pour tous les avions dépourvus de caméra), sans oublier d'affecter une altitude nulle aux waypionts, sinon les targeting pods visent en l'air.Une description assez précise des objectifs (exemple : waypoint 1 = un convoi vous attend, waypoint 2 = chercher et détruire tel camion, waypoint 3 = péter le pont ferroviaire), avec éventuellement des photos de reconnaissance.Une difficulté graduelle : c'est très important en multijoueur quand on est nombreux et avec des skills disparates. Ca permet aux "noobs" de compléter les objectifs à leur portée.Une distance base-objectifs raisonnable, pour ne pas décourager ceux qui perdent leur appareil en chemin. C'est encore plus crucial pour les pilotes d'hélicos.

----------


## Cabfire

Merci au premier retour ! Bon je vais finir par aller faire un petit vol avec vous je pense  ::):  Faut juste que je finisse de dépoussiérer le SU25T, j'étais partis un peu Spitfire.

----------


## nephyl

> _Wait and see_Je bats le rappel pour un DCS ce soir. Qui sera présent ?


Présent en F-18

----------


## Sigps220

Je suis en phase sur l'équilibrage, réussir une mission quand il y a de l'opposition est très gratifiant mais se retrouver face à un mur de SAM n'est pas très agréable. C'est toute la difficulté car tous les joueurs n'ont pas le même niveau. 

Le truc qui peut me gâcher une mission c'est ne pas trouver la cible. Il faut qu'elle soit un minimum visible, cela peut se faire soit avec des l'animation à côté qui attire l'œil sur la zone d'action, soit via un briefing qui présente bien la cible et aide à se repérer. Là encore, une cible trop visible entouré d'un marqueur rose fluo gâche un peu le plaisir par manque de défis, mais trouver un tank planqué au milieu de la forêt gâche également le plaisir car introuvable. 

Selon moi, la longueur du temps de vol doit être inversement proportionnelle à la difficulté de la mission. J'ai bien moins de plaisir à voler pendant 30 min pour une zone très bien défendue et donc très risquée, mais voler longtemps pour une mission moins "risqué" (éventuellement plus centrée sur la recherche de cible) est moins frustrant.

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'étais curieux de savoir ce qui pour vous fais une bonne et une mauvaise mission, si jamais vous aviez un peu de temps pour y répondre, ce serait sympa !


Je vais répondre plutôt du coté créateur de mission
- Pour les objectifs: définir dès le début qu'est ce que l'on veux dans la mission: un mission de raid (CAP+SEAD+"CAS"), une mission de CAS (CAS+/-SEAD+/-CAP) soit une CAP pure mais avec un scénario de CAP "avec une histoire" (mais j'en fais peu, exemple ma mission en "mer de chine")
- Définir dès le début de la mission quels appareils je veux dans la mission ou en tout cas les rôles et le nombre de joueur idéal pour la mission (par exemple 2 CAS+ 2CAP + 2SEAD/mixte) ce qui me permet de définir et l'emport des appareils joueurs et le nombre de cibles au sol (par exemple pour un avion avec 4 mavericks ou 4 GBU-12, je mets 3 cibles au sol)
- Les cibles doivent soit être sur le WP ou alors autour du WP ou alors être très visible si entre deux WP (idéalement un bon convoi sur une route en plein désert) et mettre une ou deux AA proche de la cible pour savoir la zone
- Connaitre les avions que je met en client pour savoir quoi leur demander et si ce que je demande est réalisable ou alors très dur (détruire des cibles au sol en Viggen hors WP sans maverick, pas plus de 3 WP avec les F-14 sauf exception) avec tout les WP au sol pour tout les monde (asservissement du TGP et autre au WP)
- Pour les AAA: jamais des truc trop fort: sans SEAD: Osa, Stella, Shilka, Igla, ZSU, on peux pousser jusqu'au Kub mais ca devient méchant, et tout le reste est pour interdire une zone (par exemple le spawn de la CAP) avec des SEAD, on peux rajouter les Sa-2, Kub, Tor ensuite les Buk sont possible si le gens connaisse l'utilisation du SEAD (mais ce n'est pas du tout le cas le mardi donc je me limite au Sa-2 en général)
- La CAP est très compliqué à équilibrer car il en faut suffisamment mais pas de trop mais pas trop peu et la c'est souvent le calvaire à faire. Maintenant j'ai 2 chose que je répète de mission en mission: une CAP au temps: CAP 1 en vol, quand elle est détruite ou elle sort d'une zone définie comme une zone de combat aérien et au bout de 20-30min apparition d'une CAP 2 le tout huit fois ce qui fait environ 4h de CAP adverse associée ou non à une CAP qui s'active à la destruction d'objectif (soit via une cible précise, soit via un "score"). Toute ma CAP est toujours une CAP de deux avions (sauf si je m'amuse à définir une puissance de CAP allier pour mettre la même puissance de CAP en face, mais c'est très prise de tête et je ne le fait plus) et le plus souvent avec une progression dans la difficulté de la CAP: Mig-19 -> F-5-3 -> Mig-21 -> Mig-23 -> Mig-25 -> Mig-29A -> Mig-29S -> Su-27. Ma CAP n'est jamais une CAP en "chien fou" (la mission de CAP habituelle dans le jeu car alors elle est capable de foncer à l'autre bout de la carte pour descendre l'AWACS) mais toujours une CAP en initier la tache en route -> engager les cibles dans la zone et cette zone n'a jamais un aéroport de joueur dedans.
- Les bases alliés doivent être entre 80nm et idéalement 100nm (je m'autorise parfois au max 150nm) des objectifs (plus c'est loin, plus la mission doit être facile ou alors il y a des base plus près pour se ravitailler surtout pour l'aéronaval)
- Briefing que j'essaye d’être clair et concis avec les infos indispensable (objectif sur WP X-Y, le TACAN porte-avion, ICLS porte-avion, fréquence Awacs, TACAN et fréquence ravitailleur)

Ce sont les principales contraintes que je me met quand je fais une mission, après je laisse les autres me dire si mes missions ne sont pas trop mal.






Pour ce soir:



> Les troupes mécanisées grecques sont se trouvent face à deux groupes blindés iraniens ainsi que des barrages régulier de smerch dans la zone autour de la ville de Jahrom.
> 
> La seule base de la région est Shiraz Int.Airport
> 
> Votre objectif est de détruire la menace blindée et mécanisée iranienne ainsi que les Smerch:
> WP 1 et WP2: groupes de 5 cibles blindées
> WP3: les Smerch
> 
> AWACS: 251Mhz
> ...

----------


## Cabfire

Ok, c'est super intéressant ton point de vue  ::):

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff, présent avec, je ne sais pas encore; soit F18 en SEAD ou CAP soit A10c en CAS.   ::blink::

----------


## ze_droopy

Pour ce soir j'ai un collègue qui devrait passer aussi, avec un Mig-19 en requête.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Pour ce soir j'ai un collègue qui devrait passer aussi, avec un Mig-19 en requête.


Ok, mais il va souffrir en Mig-19

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ok, mais il va souffrir en Mig-19


Il aime souffrir, sinon il n'aurait pas pris un Mig-19. CQFD  ::P:

----------


## yuushiro

Je vais essayer de venir voler un peu aussi, après il n'est pas dit que je tienne jusqu'au bout (FA-18 ou F14)

----------


## Kiloutyg

Patou j'ai rattrapé ton score, j'ai gun un des 29, puis je me suis retrouvé sans carburant !

----------


## nephyl

> Patou j'ai rattrapé ton score, j'ai gun un des 29, puis je me suis retrouvé sans carburant !  https://i.postimg.cc/Mn7FTKzB/Screen-190521-172126.png


Bah, tu vois, ça marche mieux quand tu décolles avec les ailes dépliées  ::P:  et bien joué pour le GUN, c'est plus glorieux que mes kill au AIM 120
J'ai complété le tableau des modules.

----------


## Flappie

Quelques portraits de cette sympathique soirée...

papagueff redécolle de Shiraz :


Kylou


Tux


"Zanpie" un peu abimés (panne d'hydraulique sur missile IR ennemi), mais contents d'être rentrés


Bluth



Désolé, j'ai pas pris tout le monde.

----------


## partizan

c'est ce qui s'appelle avoir un coup dans le nez  ::ninja:: 

Yusty largue sa gbu
 

qui fait mouche  :;):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Apparemment une map Paris pour DCS a été créée pour un stand VR au meeting de la Ferté-Alais.

https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...m_source=share

----------


## Tugais

Ouep ça faisait quelques mois qu'elle apparaissait de temps en temps sur la liste des serveurs.

Plutôt une bonne nouvelle si le projet reçoit l'aval d'ED pour une distribution publique plus tard - même si une autre zone de la France aurait été bien plus sympa (la Corse par exemple, ce serait génial, un terrain d'entrainement pour l'Armée de l'Air, de la mer et un paysage à tomber - je viens de me hyper tout seul pour une map Corse que trois mecs achèteraient).

----------


## nephyl

2500 km^2 ça fait 50*50 km, t'as vite fait de sortir quand même. C'est la zone haute fidélité ou c'est l'ensemble de la map?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'est le fruit d'une demande privée de la team Patrouille Virtuelle présente tous les ans à la Ferté-Alais. La map, qui doit représenter un gigantesque chantier étalé sur plusieurs années, n'a pas vocation à sortir du cercle de la Patrouille Virtuelle. Du moins pour l'instant.  :;):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ah mais elle a été développée en interne par ED à leur demande?

Dommage, s'ils avaient filé un SDK à la Patrouille Virtuelle ça aurait pu signifier un début d'assouplissement dans leur politique d'accès aux outils de mapping.

----------


## Flappie

Je pense que c'est plutôt le second cas de figure. ED a sûrement autre chose à faire que de modéliser Paris. 

Donc je prends ça comme un assouplissement, en effet. Pour info, un mec de Check-Six bossait sur une map Afghanistan à l'époque de DCS 1.5. Le projet avait été mis en pause après l'annonce du moteur Edge qui fait tourner DCS 2.x.

Je suppose que c'est ce monsieur qui modélise Paris pour le compte de la Patrouille.

@Tugais : la Map Corse a existé, mais elle n'est pas publique. En fait de Corse, les vidéos qui circulent montrent surtout la côte ouest (Ajaccio et Calvi).

----------


## TuxFr78

J'ai pas fait beaucoup de captures hier
Voilà la seule que j'ai

----------


## nephyl

> J'ai pas fait beaucoup de captures hier
> Voilà la seule que j'ai
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/HtW474G/Screen-190521-220638.png


L'important est de bien choisir son sujet, t'es un homme de goût à ce que je vois  :Cigare:

----------


## Tugais

> 2500 km^2 ça fait 50*50 km, t'as vite fait de sortir quand même. C'est la zone haute fidélité ou c'est l'ensemble de la map?


Oui la carte est plutôt petite en effet, la distance séparant Paris d'Orléans étant d'un peu plus de 100km pour rappel. Ce serait toutefois un excellent terrain de jeu pour des hélicoptères de combat ou même le Harrier décollant à partir de FARP pour soutenir directement les troupes au front. Sacré scénario catastrophe, mais la Guerre Froide reprend du service dernièrement donc bon, pourquoi pas …

Je ne savais pas du tout pour la carte Corse, je vais fureter pour voir. Pour la carte Afghanistan, elle n'est pas abandonnée, Wags l'a annoncé comme un futur théâtre après la Syrie.

----------


## war-p

C'était un mec tout seul dans son coin qui la faisait, rien d'officiel donc.

----------


## Tugais

> C'était un mec tout seul dans son coin qui la faisait, rien d'officiel donc.


Je n'ai aucune idée si il s'agit du projet du même type, si il a été rejoint par d'autres personnes ou si c'est totalement un autre projet. Mais le fait est qu'il y a officiellement une carte Afghanistan qui débarquera après la Syrie, la source sur les forums d'ED.

----------


## Flappie

War-p voulait dire que le projet de carte Afghanistan vu sur Check-Six (un mec tout seul dans son coin, donc) est largement antérieur au projet d'ED en cours. Ce sont deux projets distincts, et le premier a été abandonné il y a des années de ça.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ce serait toutefois un excellent terrain de jeu pour des hélicoptères de combat ou même le Harrier décollant à partir de FARP pour soutenir directement les troupes au front.


Ou pour éteindre l'incendie de Notre-Dame avec le blast d'une JDAM.

----------


## Flappie

Comme ça ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## TuxFr78

> L'important est de bien choisir son sujet, t'es un homme de goût à ce que je vois


 ::):

----------


## Tugais

Une journée sans nouveau post sur ce sujet n'est pas une bonne journée.

----------


## Flappie

::wub::  Magnifique screen.

----------


## Cabfire

Tient, je ne sais pas si vous avez une réponse pour moi mais...

A basse altitude en SU25T, je fais un bombardement en CCRP, et pour avoir un visu sur ma cible après largage j'inverse l'avion pour avoir ma canopée vers le sol. Et bien j'ai expérimenté 2 fois une coupure des moteurs. Est-ce que quelqu'un à une idée du pourquoi ?

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

L'avion n'arrive plus à pomper le carburant?

----------


## Loloborgo

Un décrochage compresseur plutôt non ? 

Voir ici pour plus d'info : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pompage_(aérodynamique)

----------


## Flappie

@Cabfire : A ma connaissance, tous les avions de chasse -jets ou pas- ont cette vulnérabilité lors d'un vol inversé. Il existe un réservoir spécial qui permet d'injecter du carburant en vol inversé... mais il est tout petit. En général, il vaut mieux éviter de voler inversé plus de 10 secondes si on ne veut pas se faire surprendre.

----------


## Flappie

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...S-F-16C-12.jpg

Rien de neuf dans la newsletter DCS, si ce n'est l'arrivée de l'I-16 sur Steam.

A noter quand même : un aperçu de ce qui semble être la Map Syrie-Liban en arrière plan des screens du F-16. Ça claque !

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

La vidéo du F-16:




Et la page de préco disponible:

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...modules/viper/

Je pensais qu'ils le mettraient au même prix que le F18, mais non c'est un poil moins cher. Après l'early acces sort qu'en automne, ce qui laisse le temps de faire un choix.
Rectification sur le prix, il est moins cher que le F-18 car celui-ci n'est plus considéré comme étant en précommande, alors qu'il est encore en early access ...

----------


## Tugais

J'ai été faible ...

----------


## SergeyevK

Oh mais moi aussi.  ::):

----------


## Olis

J'ai lu que ED annulait une partie de plus en plus importante des emports du F16C comme le pod sniper et je ne me rappelle plus le reste
https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...consider_this/

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'ai lu que ED annulait une partie de plus en plus importante des emports du F16C comme le pod sniper et je ne me rappelle plus le reste
> https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...consider_this/


Aux dernières nouvelles le AGM-154 été remis et ED a fini par céder concernant le LAU-88 (qui permet d'embarquer trois Mavericks D sur un pylône et que ED ne voulait pas ajouter au motif qu'ils ne sont plus utilisés depuis des années par l'USAF). Pour le SNIPER apparemment il est trop récent/classifié et ils n'ont pas trouvé assez de doc. L'avantage c'est que du coup on aura le LITENING déjà simulé sur le A-10 et le Harrier, et que le développement sera plus rapide (regardez comme on l'a eu rapidement sur le F-18  ::P: )

Cela dit malgré les concessions de ED (qui apparemment va aussi trouver un truc pour permettre aux gens qui n'ont pas le DLC porte-avions de se connecter quand même aux serveurs), ce F-16 me semble un peu light. Pas de Harpoon ou de Penguin, pas de Maverick laser, pas de réservoirs conformes...

C'est un peu du gâchis : autant certains avions comme le F-18 ou le Mirage sont vraiment "liés" à un pays (même s'ils ont été exportés) autant le F-16 est l'avion universel par excellence, utilisé par tellement de pays, dans tellement de configurations... Du coup la version que propose ED, un modèle SEAD limité aux emports USAF de 2007, semble un peu castré, surtout après avoir payé 70€ pour un F-18 qui fait davantage et peut se poser sur un PA.

Ou alors c'est moi qui voit le mal partout...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Roh j'osais pas retoucher à l'A10C auquel j'avais pas touché depuis des années : devoir reconfigurer le HOTAS et réapprendre à utiliser les SOI... Et bien je viens finalement d'y passer 5 heures, cet avion est toujours une vraie tuerie  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

> Pour le SNIPER apparemment il est trop récent/classifié et ils n'ont pas trouvé assez de doc. L'avantage c'est que du coup on aura le LITENING déjà simulé sur le A-10 et le Harrier, et que le développement sera plus rapide (regardez comme on l'a eu rapidement sur le F-18 )


NineLine a expliqué qu'ED préférait promouvoir ce qu'ils étaient sûrs d'obtenir en jeu, quitte à ne pas parler de fonctions qui pourraient arriver dans un second temps, en prenant comme exemple le SNIPER. Qui vivra verra. En tout cas moi non plus, je ne suis pas séduit par le F-16, pour les mêmes raisons : les avions embarqués sont nettement plus fun, on a déjà à disposition 2 _study sims_ parmi les 4 appareils qui composent la "teen series", et l'arsenal du F-16 ressemble pour beaucoup à celui du F/A-18C. Tout juste aura-t-il une meilleure autonomie et une plus belle vue (verrière bulle) que ce dernier.

----------


## Loloborgo

> C'est un peu du gâchis : autant certains avions comme le F-18 ou le Mirage sont vraiment "liés" à un pays (même s'ils ont été exportés) autant le F-16 est l'avion universel par excellence, utilisé par tellement de pays, dans tellement de configurations... Du coup la version que propose ED, un modèle SEAD limité aux emports USAF de 2007, semble un peu castré, surtout après avoir payé 70€ pour un F-18 qui fait davantage et peut se poser sur un PA.



C'est également ce que j'ai pensé, mais je n'aurai pas réussi à aussi bien l'exprimer par écrit, donc je ne peux qu'acquiescer.

Je rajouterai juste que loin de la polémique des early access à répétition, des tarifs pratiqués et du fait que BMS sera difficile à détrôner, est-ce que ludiquement parlant ED pouvait faire l'impasse sur le F-16 ? C'est depuis de longues années déjà l'épine dorsale de l'armée de l'air des Etats-Unis, il a été exporté à un tel nombre d'exemplaires dans le monde que son profil est pour tout un chacun familier, il a apparemment de multiples qualités dans la réalité et il est très apprécié des simmeurs...

Enfin tout ça pour dire que je suis persuadé qu'ils vont en vendre des cartons de ce Viper, à se demander pourquoi il n'a pas été developpé plus tôt finalement, comme une sorte de produit d'appel pour DCS World. 



Et puis pensez aux Belges aussi, et le plaisir que ça va leur procurer de voler avec, avant de pleurer sur son remplaçant annoncé!  ::P:

----------


## Tugais

Je dois admettre être dépassé par cette pseudo polémique d'emports sur le Viper, vous achetez *vraiment* vos modules en fonctions de ses emports ?

Perso j'achète d'abord un module parce que l'appareil me plaît vraiment, tant que ce dernier permet de mener à bien des missions dans DCS ça me va. L'exotisme de certaines configurations passe clairement au second plan dans mon cas.

Le Viper qui sera modélisé sera un appareil multi-rôle en tout point et sera l'appareil SEAD/DEAD par excellence, c'est tout ce qu'il me fallait pour craquer. C'est le premier module sur lequel je volerai des missions de temps en temps en plus d'un an à voler exclusivement sur le Mirage.

----------


## war-p

L'autre jour j'ai refait un tour dans le MiG-29 (qui est impossible à atterrir soit dit en passant) et je me faisais la remarque : c'est quand qu'on a un jet russe comme le MiG-29 (best seller lui aussi) en full fidelity. Surtout quand on voit que d'autres constructeurs sont tout aussi coopératifs (genre Dassault par hasard) que l'état Russe. My2cents.

----------


## yuushiro

Je trouve que le FA18 offre pas mal de capacité. 
Le manque du POD pour l'instant lui réduit quand même ses capacités de CAS (même si l'on dispose des armes pour faire du SEAD).

Si c'est pour avoir un F16 avec les mêmes absences de modules que le FA18, pour ma part je ne vois pas l’intérêt de le préco. 
Je cherche surtout un bon remplaçant du A10C (on va dire avec les même capacités de frappes terrestres, même si la capacité d'emport est plus restreinte), mais avec une vélocité plus accrue, des facultés AIR/AIR et une projection depuis les PA (ce que je retrouve presque pour l'instant dans le FA18)

----------


## Bacab

Le triple rack pour AGM-65 sur F-16 fait polémique depuis longtemps sur BMS. Entre autre parce qu'il n'apparaît pas dans la liste des configurations approuvées par l'Air Force (certains ont évoqué un problème de vibrations je crois). Honnêtement l'AGM-65, que ce soit sur F-16 ou sur A-10, n'est pas un missile que j'apprécie particulièrement car il m'oblige à quitter la sécurité que me confère mon altitude (dans BMS surtout je ne vole jamais en dessous de 20000 pieds : c'est trop dangereux !) donc ça n'aurait pas été une grosse perte pour moi (mais j'imagine que si l'on souhaite dégommer du blindés en série sans considération d'autoprotection c'est un incontournable).
La SEAD en F-16 est quand même un gros plus : c'est un fondamental de la doctrine de l'USAF.

----------


## Tugais

> L'autre jour j'ai refait un tour dans le MiG-29 (qui est impossible à atterrir soit dit en passant) et je me faisais la remarque : c'est quand qu'on a un jet russe comme le MiG-29 (best seller lui aussi) en full fidelity. Surtout quand on voit que d'autres constructeurs sont tout aussi coopératifs (genre Dassault par hasard) que l'état Russe. My2cents.


Le jet russe "_full fidelity_" le plus récent que nous aurons à court terme (< 3 ans) sera vraisemblablement le MiG-23 développé par Razbam. Eagle Dynamics a commenté plusieurs fois sur son impossibilité de proposer des appareils plus récents sous peine de se faire taper sur les doigts par l'Etat Russe - ce qui en soit est étrange vu que la société est basée en Suisse, mais passons.

Avoir le MiG-23 est une excellente nouvelle en soit, ça ouvrira peut-être la porte au développement du premier appareil d'attaque au sol russe _full fidelity_ à savoir le MiG-27. La seule ombre au tableau est le fait que ce soit Razbam qui s'occupe de ce développement.

 ::unsure::

----------


## Bacab

> Le jet russe "_full fidelity_" le plus récent que nous aurons à court terme (< 3 ans) sera vraisemblablement le MiG-23 développé par Razbam. Eagle Dynamics a commenté plusieurs fois sur son impossibilité de proposer des appareils plus récents sous peine de se faire taper sur les doigts par l'Etat Russe - ce qui en soit est étrange vu que la société est basée en Suisse, mais passons.
> 
> Avoir le MiG-23 est une excellente nouvelle en soit, ça ouvrira peut-être la porte au développement du premier appareil d'attaque au sol russe _full fidelity_ à savoir le MiG-27. La seule ombre au tableau est le fait que ce soit Razbam qui s'occupe de ce développement.


Un jour on pourrait voir apparaître un MiG-25 : il y a, semble t'il, de la documentation disponible (bien qu'inaccessible pour ceux qui ne lisent pas le Russe), l'avion a été un peu exporté (donc il devrait être possible de trouver d'ancien pilote pouvant témoigner hors Russie) et il est assez vieux pour ne compromettre personne. Qui vivra verra.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Enfin tout ça pour dire que je suis persuadé qu'ils vont en vendre des cartons de ce Viper, à se demander pourquoi il n'a pas été developpé plus tôt finalement, comme une sorte de produit d'appel pour DCS World.


Je me demande aussi. Peut-être parce qu'ils avaient peur de la comparaison avec BMS (pas tant au niveau de l'avion, qui sera sans doute excellent, que du reste des fonctionnalités).




> Je dois admettre être dépassé par cette pseudo polémique d'emports sur le Viper, vous achetez *vraiment* vos modules en fonctions de ses emports ?
> 
> Perso j'achète d'abord un module parce que l'appareil me plaît vraiment, tant que ce dernier permet de mener à bien des missions dans DCS ça me va. L'exotisme de certaines configurations passe clairement au second plan dans mon cas.
> 
> Le Viper qui sera modélisé sera un appareil multi-rôle en tout point et sera l'appareil SEAD/DEAD par excellence, c'est tout ce qu'il me fallait pour craquer. C'est le premier module sur lequel je volerai des missions de temps en temps en plus d'un an à voler exclusivement sur le Mirage.


Les emports ne sont pas le seul critère mais ils comptent. J'adore le F-16, je le trouve bien plus agréable esthétiquement que le F-18, la verrière est géniale, il est sûrement très agile et amusant à piloter vu la poussée de son réacteur, l'ergonomie du HOTAS est proche de celle du A-10 (qui est absolument parfaite)... Si le Hornet et le Falcon étaient sortis en même temps au même prix, j'aurais choisi le Falcon sans hésiter.

Mais...

Ces modules sont quand même vendus 70 balles. Et ayant déjà acheté le Hornet, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de me demander ce que le F-16 va m'apporter de nouveau pour ce prix là. Et là, force est de constater que c'est pas la folie... A part le HARM Targeting System (peut-être très bien mais le HARM du Hornet en mode TOO est déjà très très efficace pour du SEAD), c'est bof. Comme en plus j'ai pris goût à l'apontage (qui ne m'intéressait pas du tout au début, mais maintenant ça m'ennuie d'atterrir sur une piste), je vois assez peu de situations où j'aurai envie de voler en F-16 plutôt qu'en F-18.

Mais je l'achèterai quand même hein, dans deux ans, quand il sera fini et en promo.  :;): 




> L'autre jour j'ai refait un tour dans le MiG-29 (qui est impossible à atterrir soit dit en passant) et je me faisais la remarque : c'est quand qu'on a un jet russe comme le MiG-29 (best seller lui aussi) en full fidelity. Surtout quand on voit que d'autres constructeurs sont tout aussi coopératifs (genre Dassault par hasard) que l'état Russe. My2cents.


Apparemment c'est au-delà d'une question de coopération. Peut-être que Dassault ne fournit pas les docs sur le Mirage mais là c'est l'État russe lui-même qui s'oppose à ce que ses avions récents soient modélisés dans un jeu, même en utilisant des données disponibles de façon publique. Je comprends qu'ED soit prudent.

EDIT : après avoir lu des articles sur l'avionique de l'armée russe, et notamment ses Targeting pods, je comprends un peu qu'ils n'aient pas envie que les joueurs habitués au LITENING puissent les utiliser. En terme de propagande, ce ne serait pas terrible.

----------


## Tugais

> Ces modules sont quand même vendus 70 balles. Et ayant déjà acheté le Hornet, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de me demander ce que le F-16 va m'apporter de nouveau pour ce prix là. Et là, force est de constater que c'est pas la folie... A part le HARM Targeting System (peut-être très bien mais le HARM du Hornet en mode TOO est déjà très très efficace pour du SEAD), c'est pas la folie. Comme en plus j'ai pris goût à l'apontage (qui ne m'intéressait pas du tout au début, mais maintenant ça m'ennuie d'atterrir sur une piste), je vois assez peu de situations où j'aurai envie de voler en F-16 plutôt qu'en F-18.


Oui, je comprends tout à fait que pour joueur ayant déjà un Hornet dans sa collection le Viper offre peu d'argument. Ne me précipitant pas sur tous les modules qui sont mis en vente et ne volant que sur un seul appareil, ça a tout de suite plus d'intérêt à mes yeux, d'autant que les capacités A/S du Mirage sont des plus basiques - en attendant le Mirage 2000D xD

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Oui, je comprends tout à fait que pour joueur ayant déjà un Hornet dans sa collection le Viper offre peu d'argument. Ne me précipitant pas sur tous les modules qui sont mis en vente et ne volant que sur un seul appareil, ça a tout de suite plus d'intérêt à mes yeux, d'autant que les capacités A/S du Mirage sont des plus basiques - en attendant le Mirage 2000D xD


Ah mais je suis aussi très mono-appareil.

Comme yuushiro, je cherche avant tout un remplaçant du A-10C avec moins de limitations (et un peu plus amusant à piloter : soyons honnêtes, le A-10C est le seul avion qui n'a pas de pilote mais seulement un officier des systèmes d'armes), j'aime surtout l'attaque au sol. Et bien que le F-16 soit techniquement plus proche du A-10 (de part son HOTAS USAF, son usage en CAP, etc.) le F-18 remplit suffisamment bien le contrat depuis qu'il a HARM et JDAM pour que je n'ai pas à sortir la CB à nouveau.

Par contre venant du Mirage, avec le F-16, oui, tu vas t'éclater. Il est sans doute aussi agile et tu vas pouvoir désigner toi-même tes cibles au sol, ça va te changer la vie (enfin, si le TPOD arrive plus vite que celui du Hornet).

*EDIT :*

Oh d'ailleurs rien à voir, mais je vais faire un stream DCS World à la rédac d'ici quelques semaines et je cherche un moyen de mapper le HOTAS du A-10C sur un TM1600M, le seul joystick qu'on a à la rédac (pas le HOTAS complet, juste le manche : https://www.joystick.fr/wp-content/u...s-1024x768.jpg). Je pensais utiliser les 12 boutons de la base comme modificateurs pour changer le rôle du chapeau (le faire passer de DMS à TMS à trim, etc.) mais c'est l'enfer, il va me falloir un pense-bête pendant la mission. Si vous avez des idées...

Sinon tant pis, je volerai en F-18, il est plus facile à mapper sur un seul manche mais moins intéressant pour une démo (pas de TPOD, de CBU rigolotes à programmer, etc.)

----------


## Bacab

Le _HARM Targeting System_ me semble indispensable pour tirer sur des cibles d'opportunités et pour les SAM re-localisables : dans Falcon son principal intérêt est qu'il fournit une désignation d'objectif assez précise donc tu peux tirer tes HARM en étant presque sûr d'être à porté, même sur des cibles non briefées (ce n'est pas le cas avec le mode TOO qui a l'air identique au mode HAS du F-16). De plus il doit permettre une meilleur probabilité de coup au but puisqu'il fournit une position au missile qui peut donc se diriger vers lui même lorsque l'émetteur se coupe (l'AGM-88 intègre une INS) tandis que dans le mode TOO le missile ne peut que suivre l'émetteur et donc risque d'être perdu dés que celui-ci cesse d'émettre.

Pour le 2000D et sans vouloir être pessimiste je pense qu'on l’aura au mieux en IA : étant dérivé du 2000N (c'est entre autre pour ça qu'il n'a jamais été exporté) je pense qu'il est un peu trop sensible pour faire l'objet d'un module complet.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Dans le mode TOO le missile ne peut que suivre l'émetteur et donc risque d'être perdu dés que celui-ci cesse d'émettre.


Ne surestimons pas l'IA des opérateurs SAM de DCS.

----------


## Cabfire

Je me suis mis a CombatFlite un peu, mais pour le moment la gestion des orbites est confuse...

Un peu d'aide ne serait pas de refus. Quand je fixe une orbite avec un point d’entrée et de sortie (ou non d'ailleurs) que je fixe une activité genre 30 minutes, est ce que je suis censé voir l'avion en mode Rehersal qui parcourt l'orbite ou celui ci attend juste sur le point ? Suis en train de m'arracher les cheveux.

----------


## Olis

Le Mig 29 atterit très bien  ::huh:: 
Le Mig 25 est un intercepteur supersonique, les cartes sembleront petite à 3000km/h  ::unsure::

----------


## Empnicolas

> *EDIT :*
> 
> Oh d'ailleurs rien à voir, mais je vais faire un stream DCS World à la rédac d'ici quelques semaines et je cherche un moyen de mapper le HOTAS du A-10C sur un TM1600M, le seul joystick qu'on a à la rédac (pas le HOTAS complet, juste le manche : https://www.joystick.fr/wp-content/u...s-1024x768.jpg). Je pensais utiliser les 12 boutons de la base comme modificateurs pour changer le rôle du chapeau (le faire passer de DMS à TMS à trim, etc.) mais c'est l'enfer, il va me falloir un pense-bête pendant la mission. Si vous avez des idées...
> 
> Sinon tant pis, je volerai en F-18, il est plus facile à mapper sur un seul manche mais moins intéressant pour une démo (pas de TPOD, de CBU rigolotes à programmer, etc.)


Avant d'avoir un warthog, j'avais un Thrustmaster T.Flight Hotas X (juste le manche) et je volais sur A-10C (sans track IR). J'utilisais les 2 bouton sur le coté (dans ton cas Agar, c'est 3) en modificateur (sans rien c’était la vue, avec modificateur, c'était pour le déplacement dans le SOI et avec l'autre le choix du SOI) par contre il fallait également utiliser le clavier (notamment le "c" pour le canon, "," pour passer en CCIP/CCRP en plus de Shift+F, F, G pour les flaps et les trains). Je te conseil également de paramétrer la sélection d'arme et du WP avec un raccourci clavier (UFC Seel pour les armes et UFC Steer pour les WP).


Concernant le F-16, je sais que le vais le préco mais surement cet été même si en voyant le truc, c'est plus un bof comme impression qu'autre chose. J'ai vraiment que c'est plus un sous-F-18 qu'autre chose (et que son seul argument c'est juste qu'il est utilisé par beaucoup de nation pour les gens incapable de faire des scénarios hors cadre historique).
Pour info, les emports à priori potentiel du F-16 de DCS:
http://imgur.com/rLfWi0c

@Cabfire , je ne pourrai pas t'aider, je n'utilise ce truc et je fais tout dans l'editeur DCS

Edit: si j'ai trouver un seul intérêt du F-16 par rapport au F-18, c'est que tu as toujours 4 missiles air-air quoiqu'il arrive même avec un TGP contrairement au F-18

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Le Mig 29 atterit très bien 
> Le Mig 25 est un intercepteur supersonique, les cartes sembleront petite à 3000km/h


Le Mig 29 atterit très bien si on a un angle d'attaque pas trop élevé quand on touche le tarmac, sinon avec le train d'atterrissage très court les tuyères touchent la piste et là c'est le drame.

----------


## Tugais

> Pour le 2000D et sans vouloir être pessimiste je pense qu'on l’aura au mieux en IA : étant dérivé du 2000N (c'est entre autre pour ça qu'il n'a jamais été exporté) je pense qu'il est un peu trop sensible pour faire l'objet d'un module complet.


Le boss de Razbam est arrivé hier à Paris pour rencontrer l'Armée de l'Air à propos du Mirage 2000C. On sait déjà qu'ils vont scanner de nouveau l'appareil avec la techno qu'ils ont utilisés pour le Harrier. Et qu'une refonte d'une partie des systèmes ainsi que la correction d'autres sont prévues.

Ce que l'on sait aussi c'est qu'un Mirage 2000-5 est prévu et qu'ils ont l'autorisation de se lancer dans sa modélisation. La cerise sur le gâteau c'est qu'ils ont dit avoir également l'autorisation de scanner le 2000D mais ils ne se sont pas du tout avancé sur une disponibilité future dans une branche publique de DCS.




> Je me suis mis a CombatFlite un peu, mais pour le moment la gestion des orbites est confuse...
> 
> Un peu d'aide ne serait pas de refus. Quand je fixe une orbite avec un point d’entrée et de sortie (ou non d'ailleurs) que je fixe une activité genre 30 minutes, est ce que je suis censé voir l'avion en mode Rehersal qui parcourt l'orbite ou celui ci attend juste sur le point ? Suis en train de m'arracher les cheveux.


Lorsque tu places tes deux points de navigation sur l'entrée et la sortie de l'orbite générée par Combat Flight, l'appareil va effectuer des A/R entre les deux points pour la durée que tu auras spécifiée, sinon jusqu'à ce qu'il soit Bingo Fuel.




> […](et que son seul argument c'est juste qu'il est utilisé par beaucoup de nation pour les gens qui sont incapable de faire descénarios hors cadre historique)


Ta petite phrase m'a fait sourire, tu veux sans doute parler des personnes qui font de la simulation non ? Après dire que le Viper est un sous-Hornet c'est vraiment avoir des lacunes dans la connaissance de ces deux appareils complémentaires. C'était un chouette troll.

 :Clap:

----------


## Empnicolas

> Après dire que le Viper est un sous-Hornet c'est vraiment avoir des lacunes dans la connaissance de ces deux appareils complémentaires.


Et bien, explique moi en quoi le F-16 se différencie du Hornet vu que je ne connais pas plus que ça ces deux appareils en dehors que le F-16 est un appareil plus internationale que le F-18 et présent (presque?) partout dans le monde (et bien entendu qu'il n'est pas navalisé).

----------


## war-p

> Le _HARM Targeting System_ me semble indispensable pour tirer sur des cibles d'opportunités et pour les SAM re-localisables : dans Falcon son principal intérêt est qu'il fournit une désignation d'objectif assez précise donc tu peux tirer tes HARM en étant presque sûr d'être à porté, même sur des cibles non briefées (ce n'est pas le cas avec le mode TOO qui a l'air identique au mode HAS du F-16). De plus il doit permettre une meilleur probabilité de coup au but puisqu'il fournit une position au missile qui peut donc se diriger vers lui même lorsque l'émetteur se coupe (l'AGM-88 intègre une INS) tandis que dans le mode TOO le missile ne peut que suivre l'émetteur et donc risque d'être perdu dés que celui-ci cesse d'émettre.
> 
> Pour le 2000D et sans vouloir être pessimiste je pense qu'on l’aura au mieux en IA : étant dérivé du 2000N (c'est entre autre pour ça qu'il n'a jamais été exporté) je pense qu'il est un peu trop sensible pour faire l'objet d'un module complet.


Le 2000D arrive aux ailes anciennes  :Vibre:  Sinon, chez moi le 29 rebondi à l'atterrissage, c'est très chiant, surtout que pour une raison que j'ignore, au moment de poser les roue, DCS freeze un bon coup...

----------


## Olis

Jamais eu de soucis pour ma part, peut-être que ceux qui touchent aterrissent à la porte-avions (AoA trop élevé)

----------


## Bacab

> Le boss de Razbam est arrivé hier à Paris pour rencontrer l'Armée de l'Air à propos du Mirage 2000C. On sait déjà qu'ils vont scanner de nouveau l'appareil avec la techno qu'ils ont utilisés pour le Harrier. Et qu'une refonte d'une partie des systèmes ainsi que la correction d'autres sont prévues.
> 
> Ce que l'on sait aussi c'est qu'un Mirage 2000-5 est prévu et qu'ils ont l'autorisation de se lancer dans sa modélisation. La cerise sur le gâteau c'est qu'ils ont dit avoir également l'autorisation de scanner le 2000D mais ils ne se sont pas du tout avancé sur une disponibilité future dans une branche publique de DCS.


On verra jusqu’où ça va et si ça dure cette collaboration mais si un D se fait c'est sûr que je serai preneur.

----------


## Empnicolas

Les deux vidéo de la semaine dernière:





La mission pour mardi si il y a pas mal de monde:



> Situation globale :
> Les troupes de la coalition ont débarqué au sud de l'iran au niveau de deux sites:
> - les US Marines au niveau de l'ile de Kish
> - les grecques au niveau de l'aéroport de Bandar Lengeh
> 
> Ces deux débarquements se retrouvent maintenant bloqués face à des forces blindés: des BMP-1 et 2 au niveau de l'ile de Kish et des T-55 et T-72 au niveau de Bandar Lengh.
> 
> Objectifs :
> ---------- Partie commune ----------
> ...

----------


## staynerv

Yo les canards de chasse. Question pour une simulation de planeurs (http://www.condorsoaring.com/). Avez-vous une recommandation de joystick pour ce type d'avion ? Un Logitech Extreme 3D PRO ça le fait ?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je commence a bien avoir repris le M2k en main et j'ai fait pas mal d'heures de vol récemment du coup je me suis lancé dans la campagne de Baltic Dragon. C'est vraiment excellent, j'ai adoré la mission 2, un entrainement plus poussé, scénarisé, le show of force est un moment fun, le retour à la maison en autonomie fait plaisir, c'est vraiment du bon boulot.

----------


## Flappie

> Yo les canards de chasse. Question pour une simulation de planeurs (http://www.condorsoaring.com/). Avez-vous une recommandation de joystick pour ce type d'avion ? Un Logitech Extreme 3D PRO ça le fait ?


Je recommande le T16000M (non-HOTAS si tu te contentes de planer). Je sais de quoi je cause : j'ai possédé ces deux sticks. Le Logitech a de la gueule mais il est moins précis.

@Empnico : je serai absent mardi, désolé.

----------


## staynerv

Merci beaucoup Flappie ! J'ai du mal à voir la différence entre les versions avec ou sans FCS  :tired: .

*edit :* J'ai l'impression que FCS c'est surtout la ref de la dernière version en vente.

----------


## bluth

> Je commence a bien avoir repris le M2k en main et j'ai fait pas mal d'heures de vol récemment du coup je me suis lancé dans la campagne de Baltic Dragon. C'est vraiment excellent, j'ai adoré la mission 2, un entrainement plus poussé, scénarisé, le show of force est un moment fun, le retour à la maison en autonomie fait plaisir, c'est vraiment du bon boulot.


Yep, la campagne est super agréable.  La montée de tension est très bien retranscrite au fil des missions et elle permet d'apprendre plein de trucs sur les systèmes un peu plus obscur.

Bon par contre la dernière mission a été un peu gaché par un petit bug chez moi : 

Spoiler Alert! 


le JTAC me donne la cible à bombarder mais refuse obstinènement d'allumer son laser, j'ai bien passé 3 heures avant de comprendre le problème et a la terminer au canon. Faut modifier l'altitude des WP aussi.

----------


## Olis

La version FCS contient la manette de gaz qui est bien sympa

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Avant d'avoir un warthog, j'avais un Thrustmaster T.Flight Hotas X (juste le manche) et je volais sur A-10C (sans track IR). J'utilisais les 2 bouton sur le coté (dans ton cas Agar, c'est 3) en modificateur (sans rien c’était la vue, avec modificateur, c'était pour le déplacement dans le SOI et avec l'autre le choix du SOI) par contre il fallait également utiliser le clavier (notamment le "c" pour le canon, "," pour passer en CCIP/CCRP en plus de Shift+F, F, G pour les flaps et les trains). Je te conseil également de paramétrer la sélection d'arme et du WP avec un raccourci clavier (UFC Seel pour les armes et UFC Steer pour les WP).


Merci, je vais essayer.

----------


## nephyl

> Merci beaucoup Flappie ! J'ai du mal à voir la différence entre les versions avec ou sans FCS .
> 
> *edit :* J'ai l'impression que FCS c'est surtout la ref de la dernière version en vente.


La FCS c'est la version orange et la non FCS c'est la verte. La version FCS est un redesign du T16000M, le design de certains boutons a été changé.

----------


## staynerv

Ah ok c'est bien ce que j'ai vu alors. Le vert ne se vend plus, je viens de commander le orange bien moche. Encore merci !

----------


## Olis

Au temps pour moi, google ne me montrait que des stick avec manette des gaz (y compris sur le site thrustmaster), au pire elle peut s'acheter par la suite

----------


## Catel

J'avais loupé l'existence de ça  :Mellow2: 

https://www.gog.com/game/plane_mechanic_simulator

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff, présent ce soir.   ::):

----------


## war-p

Peut être dispo ce soir, mais sur Caucase ou nttr.

----------


## nephyl

Un peu malade et j'ai reçu mon casque VR, pas sûr que je soit présent ce soir.

----------


## Jokletox

> Un peu malade et j'ai reçu mon casque VR


Les deux sont liées ?

----------


## nephyl

> Les deux sont liées ?


Nop  :^_^: 

Saleté de sinus qui s'enflamment.  ::sad::

----------


## partizan

Passage probable en 2000

----------


## ze_droopy

Pas la ce soir, HS.

----------


## war-p

Bon, j'ai servi à rien...

----------


## ze_droopy

Alors j'ai un petit message de mon poto Phaco, qui voulait vous rejoindre mais qui s'est fait dégagé (voire bannir) du TS.
Déjà qu'il a du mal avec sa connexion d'expat... Si vous le dégagez parce qu'il y a un drapeau sénégalais a côté de son nom, bande de raciss' la, il va jamais y arriver! 
Merci pour lui.

----------


## partizan

Raah ça fait du bien de revoler un peu en pointu  ::wub::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Alors Déjà qu'il a du mal avec sa connexion d'expat... Si vous le dégagez parce qu'il y a un drapeau sénégalais a côté de son nom, bande de raciss' la, il va jamais y arriver! 
> Merci pour lui.


Faut pensez à prévenir dans ces cas la, car quelqu'un que je connais pas, qui n'a jamais participer sur le forum et donc son pseudo totalement inconnu, plus la connexion viens du Sénégal et avec qui j'essaye d'avoir un contact oral et qui change immédiatement de canal, ma décision est rapidement faite.
De toute façon c'était le dernier soir sur le TS. En tout cas, excuse moi de ma pars (ou je le ferai en vocal si je le croise).

----------


## Flappie

> Raah ça fait du bien de revoler un peu en pointu


Et t'avais pas comme l'impression qu'il te manquait des trucs ? Un moteur ? De vraies ailes ? Une crosse ? La moitié de tes emports ? Un souffle rauque sur ta nuque ?

Je serai de retour... pas avant dimanche soir.  :Emo:

----------


## TuxFr78

> Raah ça fait du bien de revoler un peu en pointu 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/DQ55R4K/zan-tux.png


je te le fais pas dire  ::):

----------


## partizan

T’inquiètes mon flapoute, je fais du solo, c’est mieux que d’aller butiner avec un autre  ::XD::

----------


## papagueff

Salut à tous,
si on discutait de notre nouveau serveur vocal Discord, à la place de TeamSpeak. La semaine prochaine nous n'aurons plus TS pour se connecter.
Je suis prêt à installer un discord pour les canards/boulets mais j'aurais besoin de quelques conseils de spécialistes dans le domaine. Merci

----------


## Flappie

Morceaux choisis dans la page Privacy de Discord :




> Les informations que nous recueillons peuvent inclure mais ne sont pas limitées au nom d'utilisateur, l'adresse e-mail et tout message, image, donnée voix sur IP en transit (uniquement pour permettre la distribution de communication), ou tout autre contenu envoyé via la fonction de discussion.


https://discordapp.com/privacy

Apparemment, on peut désactiver quelques trucs invasifs dans les paramètres du profil Discord.

----------


## Flappie

> Informations agrégées : Dans un effort continuel pour mieux comprendre et servir les utilisateurs des Services, nous sommes à même de mener des études sur les données de nos clients, leurs intérêts et leur comportement en nous basant sur les informations recueillies. Cette étude peut être compilée et analysée de manière globale, et nous pouvons partager ces données agrégées avec nos associés, nos agents et nos partenaires commerciaux. Nous pouvons également divulguer des statistiques d'utilisateur agrégées dans le but de décrire nos services à des partenaires commerciaux actuels et futurs, et à d'autres tiers à des fins légales.


Un autre passage intéressant. En gros, si vous avez fait des efforts pour rester en dehors de Twitter/Facebook/Instagram/WhatsApp comme moi, vous rentrerez dans le cercle en créant un compte Discord, vu que ce service est notamment affilié aux deux premiers.

J'ai cru comprendre qu'on pouvait limiter la casse en se connectant à Discord sans créer de compte, mais j'imagine que la collecte de nos cookies web permet à Discord et ses partenaires de nous identifier malgré tout.

TL;DR
C'est comme le réseau Steam, mais c'est plus intrusif.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Un autre passage intéressant. En gros, si vous avez fait des efforts pour rester en dehors de Twitter/Facebook/Instagram/WhatsApp comme moi, vous rentrerez dans le cercle en créant un compte Discord, vu que ce service est notamment affilié aux deux premiers.
> 
> J'ai cru comprendre qu'on pouvait limiter la casse en se connectant à Discord sans créer de compte, mais j'imagine que la collecte de nos cookies web permet à Discord et ses partenaires de nous identifier malgré tout.
> 
> TL;DR
> C'est comme le réseau Steam, mais c'est plus intrusif.


Hello !

Oui ils ont fais quelques efforts au sujet du traitement de nos données mais ça reste encore un peu plus intrusif que steam 

Mais le côté pratique a l'utilisation fais oublier ce détail assez vite , vous verrez que c'est pas mal du tout et plutôt simple à utiliser/créer/modifier ! 

@papagueff si tu veux un coup de main je peux aider.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> @papagueff si tu veux un coup de main je peux aider.


Pareil.




> J'ai cru comprendre qu'on pouvait limiter la casse en se connectant à Discord sans créer de compte, mais j'imagine que la collecte de nos cookies web permet à Discord et ses partenaires de nous identifier malgré tout.


Il est toujours possible de ne pas linker son compte Discord à ses autres comptes (notamment Steam) pour limiter la casse et s'assurer qu'il n'aurait jamais accès aux données non publiques des autres profils, même s'il va fouiner tout seul.

----------


## Loloborgo

Apparemment utiliser Discord permettrait de rajeunir de 10 ans et d'apprendre des nouveaux mots comme wesh, t'as vu, trop chanmé, et d'autres expressions usitées par les d'jeunes d'aujourd'hui.
Comme je veux pas rater ça!  ::P: 

Plus sérieusement, j'ai Discord sur mon ordi, je ne le lance que très rarement, et si je reconnais que c'est bien plus moderne qu'un TS, que j'utilisais déjà le siècle dernier, je trouve que ça ressemble quand même pas mal à une usine à gaz...
L'avantage de Discord, c'est surtout qu'au delà du texte et de la voix, points sur lequel il ne révolutionne rien, il est bien plus facile d'y partager ses images, vidéos et autre gif facétieux qu'avec TS par exemple.
Maintenant oui, Discord écoute aussi en retour et archive tout ce que vous y faites, mais ça c'est le monde d'aujourd'hui qui veut ça...

----------


## war-p

Dites les canards, j'arrive comme un cheveux sur la soupe. Je suis toujours en train de plancher sur un générateur de campagne dynamique pour dcs et j'essaie de m'inspirer des features présentes dans Falcon 4.0 principalement.
Quelles sont pour vous les features/fonctionnalités qui pourraient être sympa ?

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai une question les canards.

Je m'essayais un peu a l'armement SEAD du SU25T, donc j'embarque mes beaux KH58, mon pod fantasmagoria, je place un SAM sur la carte et j'y vais.

Ben il m'a descendu... après avoir allumé le pod j'ai jamais capté son signal ... J'ai fais une connerie ? Le fantasmagoria ne choppe qu'un type précis de SAM ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai une question les canards.
> 
> Je m'essayais un peu a l'armement SEAD du SU25T, donc j'embarque mes beaux KH58, mon pod fantasmagoria, je place un SAM sur la carte et j'y vais.
> 
> Ben il m'a descendu... après avoir allumé le pod j'ai jamais capté son signal ... J'ai fais une connerie ? Le fantasmagoria ne choppe qu'un type précis de SAM ?


Oui, les SAM utilisant un radar. Si tu places un SAM IR, ton pod et tes missiles AR ne servent à rien.

----------


## Cabfire

Ok ! 

Je peux avoir l'info quelque part si le SAM est radar ou IR ? Dans l’encyclopédie peut-être ?

----------


## Sigps220

L'encyclopédie ou le wiki peuvent effectivement t'aider à trouver les SAM Radar ou IR.

Parmi les plus fréquents tu as : 
- Côté blue en radar tu as les Hawk, Patriot, Roland. Le Chaparral est IR
- Côté rouge en radar tu as les SA-2 SA-3, SA-6 et SA-8 et en IR les SA-9 et SA-13

Le Tunguska est particulier car le radar ne guide que les canons, les missiles sont à guidage optique, donc bien souvent tu n'as pas d'alerte radar avant d'être à très courte portée et un missile est souvent déjà parti.

----------


## Cabfire

Merci  ::):  Je vais aller explorer tout ça !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Et l'altitude est ta meilleure défense contre les SAM IR et les manpads.

https://wiki.hoggitworld.com/view/Threat_Database

----------


## papagueff

Salut à tous, j'ai crée un serveur discord pour l'instant basique mais qui devrait fonctionner. J' envoie à quelque uns (Flappie,Empsnicolas et Zee Droopy) par MP le lien pour accéder au serveur "DCS Canards / Boulets" et pour les autres faites en la demande je vous enverrais également le lien.
Je serais connecté ce soir à 21h pour des essais.
A plus.

----------


## Olis

Voilà, les modules en kit arrivent:
DCS World Helicopters Update
Our current helicopter focus is on the updated Ka-50 for DCS: World Black Shark and DCS: Mi-24P Hind. Both projects are progressing well. 
The Ka-50 update will consist of new functions such as Igla air-to-air missiles and missile warning systems with infrared missile jamming systems in addition to a substantial graphics overhaul. While new cockpit functions will be part of a paid upgrade, the entirely new and improved cockpit and external model will be available for free. In addition to a graphics overall and new features, we will also take this opportunity to clean up any remaining bugs in the Ka-50.

----------


## Flappie

> Salut à tous, j'ai crée un serveur discord pour l'instant basique mais qui devrait fonctionner. J' envoie à quelque uns (Flappie,Empsnicolas et Zee Droopy) par MP le lien pour accéder au serveur "DCS Canards / Boulets" et pour les autres faites en la demande je vous enverrais également le lien.
> Je serais connecté ce soir à 21h pour des essais.
> A plus.


Ok je testerai depuis mon mobile (je reviens chez moi demain soir).

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Un nouveau Ka-50 payant, la mise à jour graphique du module sera dispo gratuitement pour les possesseurs du module actuel. Mais bon un nouveau Blackshark pour un RWR et des missiles air/air eh bein on est pas tombé très loin de nos trolls sur les modules en kit!

----------


## Flappie

Pour la maj Ka-50... Comment dire... AARRRRRRGGGGGH. Voilà, ça va mieux (ceux qui l'ont comme moi payé deux fois comprendront).

@war-p : J'avais loupé ton message. J'ai expérimenté la campagne dynamique de Falcon une seule fois. Je me souviens surtout des appels radio assez fréquents, qui laissaient penser que nous n'étions pas seuls en vol. Profite des effets de fumée statiques de DCS pour montrer là où ça pète (ou où ça a pété). Des colonnes de blindés escortées par hélicos donnent leur petit effet, aussi.


Pour les parisiens : je vais peut-être passer samedi 7 juin au meeting de la Ferté Alais. Y aura d'autres canards ?

----------


## war-p

Ouais j'avais prévu de mettre des fumées d'incendie là où c'est les bagarre  :;):  Pas con les hélicos avec les colonnes de blindés. Bon par contre dans un premier temps, il n'y aura pas de blindés en mouvement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et oui, c'est vrai que l'environnement radio fait beaucoup.

----------


## papagueff

Salut à tous, serveur des Canards / Boulets opérationnel et de plus fignolé avec les différents channels grâce à mon petit fils qui c'est fait un plaisir de finaliser le serveur.
Testé avec Empsnicolas et ça fonctionne nickel. Merci à tous ceux qui se sont proposés pour me donner un coup de main. Maintenant j’attends vos demandes d’adhésion au serveur pour vous envoyer le lien en MP. 
A bientôt sur Discord.   :^_^:

----------


## nephyl

Bon DCS en VR, c'est impressionnant et ça change tout en dog fight. J'ai fais un combat au canon contre un Mig 29 et c'est un pur bonheur. A aucun moment je ne me suis senti perdu dans l'espace 3D. 
Par contre le moins c'est qu'après une session j'ai l'impression de sortir d'un grand 8. J'ai lu que ça peut prendre pas mal de temps à s'habituer.

@papagueff,  tu peux m'envoyer le lien en MP stp?

----------


## Loloborgo

> Dites les canards, j'arrive comme un cheveux sur la soupe. Je suis toujours en train de plancher sur un générateur de campagne dynamique pour dcs et j'essaie de m'inspirer des features présentes dans Falcon 4.0 principalement.
> Quelles sont pour vous les features/fonctionnalités qui pourraient être sympa ?


Hum, personnellement je dirai persistance des destructions et planifications des actions sur plusieurs jours, pour coller à la réalité!



Autre sujet, oui, sympa d'annoncer une refonte graphique et un dépoussiérage sur Ka-50, moins top le fait de faire payer l'ajout de systèmes... ED quoi!  :tired:

----------


## war-p

> Hum, personnellement je dirai persistance des destructions et planifications des actions sur plusieurs jours, pour coller à la réalité!
> 
> 
> 
> Autre sujet, oui, sympa d'annoncer une refonte graphique et un dépoussiérage sur Ka-50, moins top le fait de faire payer l'ajout de systèmes... ED quoi!


Ouais la persistance, c'est l'objectif, après pour la planification, j'hésite à faire un truc tout automatisé et un jeu de stratégie.

----------


## Flappie

Après une nuit à digérer la nouvelle qui fâche au sujet du Ka-50, je comprends mieux mon irritation : ED vient d'introduire la notion de pay to win dans son jeu.

Vivement les plaques de blindage payantes.  ::trollface::

----------


## Kic

Bonjour à tous
Je suis un ancien de la BAF et
un jeune pilote de drone racer comme moi me demande si je connais quelqu'un qui connait DCS, c'est pour un projet pro d'une boite de simu.
Est ce que ça intéresse quelqu'un de répondre à leurs questions?
Merci
Kic

----------


## Olis

Vous voulez du CCIP: 5 euros, du CCRP: 5 euros, faire de l'AA: 5 euros, un rwr: 5 euros, vous éjecter: 10 euros...

----------


## Kic

En fait c'est un magasin de vente de matériels d'aéromodélisme qui a créé un local de simu avec DCS, et ils ont apparemment besoin de quelques conseils de configuration...
Dites moi, svp, si cela vous intéresse que je vous mette en contact.
Merci

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Des images du Mi-24 sur la page facebook de ED:



Spoiler Alert! 












On a encore le temps pour voir arriver le bout de ses pales sur nos machines.

----------


## partizan

@kic
C’est basé où ?

----------


## papagueff

> @kic
> C’est basé où ?


Je m'avance peut être mais je crois que c'est au Mans

----------


## Kic

Je suis du Mans mais la demande vient de simzone de Nantes!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.simzone.fr

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.simzone.fr

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.simzone.fr

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello Kic,

Je suis sur Nantes aussi. Je veux bien leur filer un coup de main !

Tu peux leur filer mon mail perso : mirabellebenou (at) gmail (.) Com et je répondrais avec plaisir à leurs questions :-)

----------


## Flappie

Je lis que je suis loin d'être le seul canard à ne pas accepter la conversion vers Discord. Les habitués du forum râlent envers la rédaction du mag. J'y lis qu'il y a une alternative qui s'appelle "Riot". Apparemment, c'est presque aussi bien et c'est open source et pas intrusif.  Ca parle à quelqu'un ?

J'installe le client Riot pour voir à quoi ça ressemble.

----------


## war-p

Teaser d'hier :

----------


## Flappie

Joli ! C'est un MiG-21 ?
Je me rends compte à quel point il devient difficile de discerner le jeu des photos des vrais appareils.

----------


## war-p

> Joli ! C'est un MiG-21 ?
> Je me rends compte à quel point il devient difficile de discerner le jeu des photos des vrais appareils.


Absolument, bon, c'est le seul cockpit de chasseur que j'ai pris en photo de l'intérieur, les autres (draken, mirage F1, mirage III etc) j'étais trop occupé à admirer et papoter avec le mécano à côté  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs, fun fact, le cockpit du mig était brulant à côté de celui du mirage III...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Joli ! C'est un MiG-21 ?
> Je me rends compte à quel point il devient difficile de discerner le jeu des photos des vrais appareils.


 Dans le jeu le pilote est pas en short  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

Certes !  :^_^:  Mais si tu masques la partie basse de l'image, c'est déjà plus compliqué de dissocier le réel de la 3D.

----------


## war-p

C'est un mod édition poils en HD 4k  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

7.99$ en promo ! Tu as vu ces effets de lumière ? Argh, j'achète !

Merci pour les photos, au passage.

----------


## Kic

Merci le messahe est transmis...
Merci encore
Kic

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ooooooh...




Elles sont tellement choupies avec leurs petites ailes  :Emo: 

Avec la version A (à fragmentation, comme la CBU-87) + les HARM, le F-18 va être monstrueux en SEAD.
Et il n'y a plus aucune raison d'embarquer une JDAM.

*EDIT:* Wikipedia annonce une portée max de 70 nm/130 Km à haute altitude et haute vitesse (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGM-15...tandoff_Weapon), j'ai hâte d'essayer.

----------


## papagueff

> Je lis que je suis loin d'être le seul canard à ne pas accepter la conversion vers Discord. Les habitués du forum râlent envers la rédaction du mag. J'y lis qu'il y a une alternative qui s'appelle "Riot". Apparemment, c'est presque aussi bien et c'est open source et pas intrusif.  Ca parle à quelqu'un ?
> 
> J'installe le client Riot pour voir à quoi ça ressemble.



Ben si certains préfèrent payer pour rester sur TS, pourquoi pas mais je doute que beaucoup soient prêts à mettre la main à la poche.
Bien sur d'après ce que j'ai lu Discord est intrusif mais je ne pense pas que ce soit plus intrusif que les réseaux sociaux sur lesquels nous allons tous. L'avantage de Discord c'est la gratuité alors à vous de voir.
Quand à Riot, je connais pas, faut voir.

----------


## war-p

> Ooooooh...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7bMjoLmxPs
> 
> Elles sont tellement choupies avec leurs petites ailes 
> 
> Avec la version A (à fragmentation, comme la CBU-87) + les HARM, le F-18 va être monstrueux en SEAD.
> Et il n'y a plus aucune raison d'embarquer une JDAM.
> 
> *EDIT:* Wikipedia annonce une portée max de 70 nm/130 Km à haute altitude et haute vitesse (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGM-15...tandoff_Weapon), j'ai hâte d'essayer.


Ça vaut pas le cuteness des gbu39, mais déjà ça se pose là  :Emo:  Plus qu'à attendre la version avec sous munitions, la gestion des trajectoires terminales et le radar a/g pour anéantir des colonnes de blindés en une seule passe  :Bave:

----------


## Jokletox

> Bien sur d'après ce que j'ai lu Discord est intrusif mais je ne pense pas que ce soit plus intrusif que les réseaux sociaux sur lesquels nous allons tous. L'avantage de Discord c'est la gratuité alors à vous de voir.


Je suis pas convaincu par l’argument "Les autres le font alors on est plus à ça près" car à ce tarif on laisse tout passer sans réfléchir... Et puis pour fournir un aussi gros service gratuitement c'est qu'il y forcément une couille quelque part. Enfin je dis ça mais j'ai dû franchir le pas il y a quelques temps, pas eu le choix vu que tout le monde migre là-bas  ::|: 

Quoiqu'il en soit je suis pas dispo pour des vols mais j'ai un VPS en rabe donc doit y avoir moyen d'y mettre un TS si besoin.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ça vaut pas le cuteness des gbu39, mais déjà ça se pose là  Plus qu'à attendre la version avec sous munitions, la gestion des trajectoires terminales et le radar a/g pour anéantir des colonnes de blindés en une seule passe


Dommage, on n'aura pas la version B qui utilise les bomblets de la CBU-97... Vu l'efficacité de ces machins en A-10C, je n'ose même pas imaginer le carnage avec une portée de 70 Km. On pourrait faire des missions entières sans cesser de survoler le PA.

Par contre apparemment le F-16 aura les versions A et B (https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=241132). Ce qui est curieux, il me semblait avoir lu quelque part que la version B avait été fabriquée mais n'était ni dans l'arsenal de l'USAF ni dans celui de la Navy.

----------


## nephyl

> Ooooooh...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7bMjoLmxPs
> 
> Elles sont tellement choupies avec leurs petites ailes 
> 
> Avec la version A (à fragmentation, comme la CBU-87) + les HARM, le F-18 va être monstrueux en SEAD.
> Et il n'y a plus aucune raison d'embarquer une JDAM.
> 
> *EDIT:* Wikipedia annonce une portée max de 70 nm/130 Km à haute altitude et haute vitesse (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGM-15...tandoff_Weapon), j'ai hâte d'essayer.


Ca a l'air tellement trivial à utiliser, ça enlève beaucoup de fun au bombardement. Le F-18 peut en emporter combien ? une ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis pas convaincu par l’argument "Les autres le font alors on est plus à ça près" car à ce tarif on laisse tout passer sans réfléchir... Et puis pour fournir un aussi gros service gratuitement c'est qu'il y forcément une couille quelque part. Enfin je dis ça mais j'ai dû franchir le pas il y a quelques temps, pas eu le choix vu que tout le monde migre là-bas 
> 
> Quoiqu'il en soit je suis pas dispo pour des vols mais j'ai un VPS en rabe donc doit y avoir moyen d'y mettre un TS si besoin.


On est une partie à déjà utiliser Discord plus ou moins forcé. Après c'est comme tous ces services, à défaut de pouvoir contrôler ce qu'ils font de nos données, on peut contrôler ce qu'on met dedans. 
Il faut de toute façon trouver une solution pour demain soir. S'il y a trop de réticence à Discord, il y a toujours le mumble de CPC qui fonctionne.

----------


## Genchou

> à défaut de pouvoir contrôler ce qu'ils font de nos données, on peut contrôler ce qu'on met dedans.


Le prob c'est que justement tu sais difficilement contrôler ces infos si tu utilises l'appli et pas le site : je n'ai pas vérifié, mais on peut aisément imaginer que Discord scanne un peu ce qu'il se passe sur ton pc et utilise ces données d'une façon ou d'une autre par la suite.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ca a l'air tellement trivial à utiliser, ça enlève beaucoup de fun au bombardement. Le F-18 peut en emporter combien ? une ?


Quatre je suppose, ou deux s'ils ne peuvent être utilisés que sur les pylônes intérieurs.

----------


## Olis

Et balancer discord dans une sandbox pour l'isoler ?

----------


## Sigps220

> Quatre je suppose, ou deux s'ils ne peuvent être utilisés que sur les pylônes intérieurs.


Au vu de la vidéo, j'ai l'impression qu'il est possible d'avoir un support double permettant d'en avoir 4 sur les pilones externes.

----------


## war-p

> Au vu de la vidéo, j'ai l'impression qu'il est possible d'avoir un support double permettant d'en avoir 4 sur les pilones externes.





> Quatre je suppose, ou deux s'ils ne peuvent être utilisés que sur les pylônes intérieurs.


2 par pylônes, et je pense qu'on peut en avoir jusqu'à 8 en tout. Ouais donc de quoi nettoyer une base aérienne ou plusieurs s300. Après, le truc c'est une munition coûte une blinde, si on fait une mission un tant soit peu réaliste (lol) le nombre de ces jouets devrait être limité  ::P:

----------


## nephyl

> 2 par pylônes, et je pense qu'on peut en avoir jusqu'à 8 en tout. Ouais donc de quoi nettoyer une base aérienne ou plusieurs s300. Après, le truc c'est une munition coûte une blinde, si on fait une mission un tant soit peu réaliste (lol) le nombre de ces jouets devrait être limité


Les US aurait planifié la construction de 20'000 unités, il y a du stock  ::ninja::

----------


## pollux 18

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=777603

L'équipe travail d'arrache pied avec l'aide des beta-tester afin de peaufiner les derniers réglages avant la sortie du patch estampillé 3.101. 

Les dév annoncent pas moins de 70 points différent dont le fameux Me 262 A 1a et nous dévoilent les dernières skins 4k de cette belle Hirondelle.  

















Le bestiau sera normalement dispo pour le FS Expo 2019 à Orlando, FL, du 8 au 9 juin 2019 donc le week-end prochain...   :cheer:  :banana: 




Sinon, la rumeur circule sur un point précis qui semble concerner tous les avions et qui tend vers le plus de réalisme...  ::trollface::  

La réponse surement cette semaine.

----------


## papagueff

> Et balancer discord dans une sandbox pour l'isoler ?


tu compliques la tache,si tu sais faire,moi pas. déjà pour ouvrir un serveur vocal Discord, j'ai galéré et de plus je me retrouve en deux exemplaires dans Discord donc un qui n'est pas administrateur et devinez avec quel papagueff je me connecte, celui qui n'est pas administrateur et donc pour le moment je ne peux vous donner les droits pour accéder au Discord des Canards.
Quoi qu'il en soit si on joue pas demain soir c'est pas grave, ça sera pour la semaine prochaine mais faut trouver une solution d'ici là.
Alors Discord, pas Discord ? Le mumble des canards ? Pourquoi pas. Riot ou pas riot ? 
Faut il faire un référendum ?   ::siffle::

----------


## Bacab

**********************HS**********************
Pour ceux d'entre vous qui apprécient autant les avions réels que virtuels, le meeting aérien de La Ferté Alais se tient le week-end prochain (samedi 08/06 & dimanche 09/06).
Ce meeting aérien concerne principalement les "vieux" avions même si quelques Rafales et autres Alphajets feront le déplacement.
J'y serai samedi donc si vous souhaitez qu'on se réunisse le temps d'un verre n'hésitez pas à me contacter par MP.
*********************FIN HS*********************

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Un discord qui génère de la discorde ?

(..... désolage..... fallait bien que quelqu'un la fasse celle-là  ::P:  )

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> 2 par pylônes, et je pense qu'on peut en avoir jusqu'à 8 en tout.


Ah ouais... Dire qu'on ne peut avoir qu'une GBU-38 par pylône... ::O: 




> Après, le truc c'est une munition coûte une blinde, si on fait une mission un tant soit peu réaliste (lol) le nombre de ces jouets devrait être limité


Les HARMs aussi remarque...

----------


## Flappie

> Bien sur d'après ce que j'ai lu Discord est intrusif mais je ne pense pas que ce soit plus intrusif que *les réseaux sociaux sur lesquels nous allons tous*.


Parle pour toi. En ce qui me concerne :

Facebook : j'ai pas de compte et je me contente d'y suivre les news DCS.
Twitter : j'ai pas de compte et j'y lis les fils de plusieurs personnes, y compris ceux de notre cher Sébum.
Reddit : j'ai créé un compte pour poster sur Hoggit, mais j'y cause quasiment jamais.

En fait, mon réseau social à moi, c'est ici. Et jusqu'à preuve du contraire, Canard PC ne vend pas encore mes données.  ::rolleyes:: 





> Ben si certains préfèrent payer pour rester sur TS, pourquoi pas mais je doute que beaucoup soient prêts à mettre la main à la poche.


Vu que c'est surtout moi que Discord dérange, je me propose de payer les 46 euros par an (20 places) pour rester sur TS pour nos soirées simus de vol. T'en penses quoi, Nico ?

EDIT: Bon, c'est fait. Je vous envoie les coordonnées d'ici demain soir.





> **********************HS**********************
> Pour ceux d'entre vous qui apprécient autant les avions réels que virtuels, le meeting aérien de La Ferté Alais se tient le week-end prochain (samedi 08/06 & dimanche 09/06).
> Ce meeting aérien concerne principalement les "vieux" avions même si quelques Rafales et autres Alphajets feront le déplacement.
> J'y serai samedi donc si vous souhaitez qu'on se réunisse le temps d'un verre n'hésitez pas à me contacter par MP.
> *********************FIN HS*********************


Désolé, je fais l'impasse cette année. J'aimerais assister à un meeting avec + de chasseurs contemporains, et surtout j'aimerais pouvoir les approcher au sol, ce que je ne pourrais jamais faire à la Ferté Alais, vu que c'est un terrain en pelouse.  ::P:

----------


## Empnicolas

> Vu que c'est surtout moi que Discord dérange, je me propose de payer les 46 euros par an (20 places) pour rester sur TS pour nos soirées simus de vol. T'en penses quoi, Nico ?


Pas de soucis de mon coté pour particitper

----------


## Flappie

Ah non, tu nous as gentiment hébergé gratos pendant des années. J'insiste pour me garder l'addition pour moi tout seul.  :;): 

Ravi que tu sois partant pour garder TS comme moyen de communication audio. Je vous envoie tout de suite le lien et le passe.

----------


## papagueff

Salut à tous, je crois avoir la solution; Un gars de l'AVM, KERVINOU qui est élève comme moi, nous propose de nous offrir un serveur TS(gratos). j'attends vos réponses rapidement,si vous êtes d'accord.

----------


## Flappie

Arf, trop tard.  :^_^:  On verra pour l'année prochaine.

----------


## papagueff

> Arf, trop tard.  On verra pour l'année prochaine.


Bon, tant pis.    ::cry::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ravi que tu sois partant pour garder TS comme moyen de communication audio. Je vous envoie tout de suite le lien et le passe.


Pas de soucis pour garder le TS, j'ai aucune idéologie dans le serveur vocal, je prend juste ce qui est disponible et répondant le plus à nos besoin (de la looseteam).

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Oh d'ailleurs rien à voir, mais je vais faire un stream DCS World à la rédac d'ici quelques semaines et je cherche un moyen de mapper le HOTAS du A-10C sur un TM1600M


I did it!

Le plus étonnant est que c'est (à peu près) jouable.

----------


## Flappie

Wow, sacré boulot !

----------


## nephyl

Merci a Empnicolas pour la mission d'hier soir: Dsl si je n'ai pas fait grand chose, je n'étais pas trop en forme.

----------


## nephyl

Pour les passionnés du F-14

----------


## Flappie

Dire qu'on n'a pas encore vu de photo (par opposition aux rendus 3D) du produit promis par VKB l'année dernière... Espérons qu'on au moins l'un des deux constructeurs finissent par sortir le produit. Je ne sais plus d'ailleurs si l'un comme l'autre sont censés être compatibles avec la base du Warthog... quelqu'un le sait ?

----------


## Tugais

Ils ne le sont pas, c'est l'inverse qui s'applique par contre. On peut faire fonctionner un stick de Warthog avec chacune de leur base (moyennant un adaptateur chez VKB, pour Virpil je ne sais pas si c'est nécessaire).

----------


## Flappie

OK, je comprends mieux l'intérêt du projet DIY pour Warthog.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Ça fait 6 mois que je devais organiser ça, mais mieux vaut tard que jamais !

Je vous propose de nous retrouver entre canards volants parisiens le dimanche 16 juin après-midi pour la Paris Beer Week. C'est 7 euros l'entrée. J'y serai avec k4ngoo.

http://parisbeerweek.fr/

----------


## nephyl

> Dire qu'on n'a pas encore vu de photo (par opposition aux rendus 3D) du produit promis par VKB l'année dernière... Espérons qu'on au moins l'un des deux constructeurs finissent par sortir le produit. Je ne sais plus d'ailleurs si l'un comme l'autre sont censés être compatibles avec la base du Warthog... quelqu'un le sait ?


Le stick Virpil va sorti d'ici cette automne je pense. Ils sortent très régulièrement des nouveaux produits. Après le stick du F-14 ne me hype pas spécialement, j'aime beaucoup mon MongoosT-50 qui est inspiré des manches russes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nouveau patch beta, il y a plein de changements pour le F-14

https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...8&postcount=59

----------


## partizan

> Added B-side for tape player


héhé Flappie  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

Je ne suis pas tenté non plus par le manche du F-14, mais je trouve justement couillu de sortir de tels produits de niche de la niche dans la niche. Espérons pour eux que ce sera économiquement viable, parce que c'est tout de même extrêmement plaisant, toute cette saine concurrence.

Le changelog de la beta DCS vaut son pesant de cacahuètes :


_Multiplayer. Reworked network transport for better handling of a large number of units._
Ça ramera peut-être moins quand on fait spawner des unités au sol... 

_Video rendering. Eliminated the memory leaks._
S'agit-il de l'amélioration des perfs promise pour la VR ? J'ai un doute.

_Radio altimeter now detect ships. Flying over the ship, the radio altimeter will show the altitude to the deck, not to the sea surface._
Pratique pour atterrir sur un navire en hélico.  ::): 

_Option for scaling font in radio menu and messages added to System options, Scale Option to change the font size of top left/right messages._
Un bon début pour personnaliser l'affichage du texte en surimpression.

_AI door gunner will not try to shoot through buildings to hit a target. [sur UH-1H]_
 :^_^:  Scoop, l'IA cheate !!

_Vehicles gun position are now synchronous to the server and client._
C'était pas le cas ?? Ça devait être gênant pour Combined Arms, tout de même.

_Added B-side for tape player [sur F-14]_
T'entends ça, zan ?  ::wub:: 
La question est : aura-t-on l'auto-reverse ou faudra-t-il retourner la cassette à la main ?

EDIT: grillé.  ::P: 

_Fixed radar pattern resetting to center in multiplayer/multicrew when changing modes [sur F-14]_
Enfin ! C'était plutôt rageant de perdre un contact en changeant de mode.

_Fix for time-to-impact not showing on TID for STT phoenix shots [sur F-14]_
Cool, on pourra décompter même en STT !

Attention aux pilotes, le modèle de vol du F-14 a subi quelques modifs importantes :

_Engine performance tuning
Fixed trim speed ramp-in
Adjusted pitch and phugoid damping
Adjusted rudder roll power at high AOA
Adjusted pitch with power effects
Adjusted drag in turning situations
Adjusted lift in turning situations
Adjust pitch trim ramp-in speed
Fixed nozzle position bug when losing oil pressure
Decreased max afterburner fuel flow above 55k feet
Added slight yaw moment due to fuel probe deployment
Fixed AP not being able to engage when using FFB stick_

----------


## nephyl

> Video rendering. Eliminated the memory leaks.
> S'agit-il de l'amélioration des perfs promise pour la VR ? J'ai un doute.


Les amélioration pour la VR ont été repoussé.

----------


## Olis



----------


## Flappie

Il semble aussi classieux et solide que le grip de l'A-10. 200€ tout de même !

https://shop.thrustmaster.com/fr_fr/...d-on-grip.html

----------


## nephyl

La review de Ralfitude. 



il souligne la qualité de construction et des boutons.

Par contre, il est moyennement convaincu par l'ergonomie et il explique qu'il faut beaucoup bouger sa main sur le stick pour atteindre tous les boutons.

----------


## pollux 18

Le test sur C6: http://www.checksix-fr.com/

----------


## Tugais

Attention tout de même à ces tests qui parlent de la qualité incroyable de ce stick ou encore de celui du Warthog/Cougar. Cette dernière est toute relative et l'on voit régulièrement des sujets fleurir en raison de problèmes avec les boutons ou leur mécanisme qui n'ont pas changé depuis les années 90 - quand même …

Quand je lis sur C6 que le stick du Warthog ou que celui du Hornet est au dessus d'un stick VKB ça ne peut que me faire sourire. Ghost n'a jamais du ouvrir un stick VKB ou sa base pour voir à quel point sa conception est à des années lumières de que propose encore aujourd'hui Thrusmaster.

D'ailleurs sur les forums d'ED des remarques similaires apparaissent et se moquent gentiment de certaines déclarations de Spudnocker ou d'utilisateurs sur le forum qui reprennent l'adage de Boris le Hachoir. Pour info, voilà deux photos de composants actionnant un mécanisme Warthog et un autre un switch Omron utilisé chez VKB :

https://photobucket.com/gallery/user...3My5qcGc=?ref=

https://www.digikey.com/product-deta...W967-ND/368375

Je possède un Warthog, un Cougar et un MCG Pro monté sur un GunFighter. J'apprécie chacun de ces systèmes pour ce qu'ils me proposent mais laisser courir l'idée que TM est au même niveau qu'un VKB en terme de qualité est simplement impossible. Tout ça ne m'a pas empêché de précommander le grip du Hornet, en attendant de voir débarquer un grip Mirage 2000-C de chez Winwing (d'ailleurs pour les amateurs de Hornet : HOTAS F/A-18C Hornet) ou le grip Tomcat chez VKB.

----------


## Bacab

Je me permets de partager quelques photos de la Ferté-Alais. Malheureusement la météo n'a pas été clémente et j'ai quitté le meeting, trempé et frigorifié, après seulement une heure de démonstration.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Une vidéo du Me-262 d'IL-2 BoX à la FSExpo:

----------


## Tugais

Chouettes photos Bacab ! Merci pour le partage \o/

----------


## Empnicolas

le deux première partie de la mission de mardi dernier:





Briefing de la mission avec de vieux appareils:



> Une partie de l'iran est en pleine insurrection avec des rebelles.
> Les rebelles ont beaucoup progressé et se retrouvent au niveau de la ville de Rayen où quelques troupes loyalistes tiennent une partie de la ville. Elles sont bloquées par la présence de BTR-80 ainsi que de mortier présent dans la ville antique.
> 
> La route menant entre Rayen et l'aéroport de Jiroft est également occuper par plusieurs barrages routiers.
> 
> Mais la situation est encore pire au niveau de la ville de Jiroft et de son aéroport: plusieurs T-55 ont été repéré au niveau de l'aéroport ainsi que des BTR-80. Les informations indiquent également la présence de BTR-80 sur les ponts de Jiroft ainsi que la présence de mortier dans la ville.
> 
> Un convoi iranien commandé (par le commandant de la région : Cmd Jebediah) composé de Patton et de M-113 est en route et viens à peine d'arriver au nord des montagnes situ au Sud de Kerman.
> 
> ...


Les avions disponibles: F-86 Sabre *7, Mig-15*4, Mig-19*1, Mig-21*4, F-5E-3*4, Spitfire *2, P-51D*2, Fw-190D9*2, Bf-190K-4*2 et j'ai mis 4 mirage 2000 pour ceux n'ayant pas d'autre avion

----------


## Flappie

Super ! Je prends un MiG-15.

----------


## war-p

Aujourd'hui, j'ai fait un tour sur et dans l'uss intrepid  ::trollface::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai fait un tour sur et dans l'uss intrepid


 Hehe j'y étais il y a 1 mois  ::):

----------


## Flappie

C'est celui qu'on aperçoit dans Sully, avec des F-4 stationnés sur la poupe ?

----------


## nephyl

Bon j'ai pris le F-5 pour mardi, l'occasion d'utiliser ces crédit bonus qui servent jamais. Par contre ça risque d'être épique, j'ai 2h de vol dessus  ::ninja::  
J'espère que tu nous as mis une DCA archi-light

----------


## war-p

> C'est celui qu'on aperçoit dans Sully, avec des F-4 stationnés sur la poupe ?


F4, f14, f16, kfir, MiG-19, mig21, A4, Space Shuttle, etc :D

----------


## pollux 18

> Une vidéo du Me-262 d'IL-2 BoX à la FSExpo:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnQ5QpNzYqE


Une autre vue de l'intérieur

----------


## Flappie

> F4, f14, f16, kfir, MiG-19, mig21, A4, Space Shuttle, etc :D


 :Bave: 
Il y a là presque tous les présents/futurs modules DCS réunis. Vivement le Space Shuttle !

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'espère que tu nous as mis une DCA archi-light


Ak-47 et BTR-80 en DCA

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Il y a là presque tous les présents/futurs modules DCS réunis. Vivement le Space Shuttle !


 Il y a aussi un A-12 et un Concorde  ::wub:: 

 C'est l'Intrepid Sea-Air-Space Museum de New York pour ceux qui se demandent de quoi on parle.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles:Patch 3.101*

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=782083

*Le post sur C6*: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...05066#p1720856


Enfin il est là, le patch 3.101 qui introduit pour la première fois un avion à réaction dans l'univers d'IL-2. Mais ce n'est pas tout, 

Au programme: 

Le Me 262 A1 a pour les joueurs ayant pré-commandé l'opus Battle of Bodenpaltte






Le Se 5a pour les joueurs ayant pré-commandé l'opus Flying Circus





L'albatros DVa pour les joueurs ayant aussi pré-commandé l'opus Flying Circus





Et enfin le T-34 76 modèle 1943 pour les joueurs ayant pré-commandé l'opus Tank Crew 






Ce patch s'accompagne d'environ 80 autres correctif plus ou moins important. 

A noter pour les plus important. 

- Texture 4K pour 4k pour les Bf 109 F-4 et Fw 190 A-8  
- Modèles d'équipage ajoutés à M4A2 sherman et Pz.III Ausf.M
- Correction en VR du bug concernant le collimateur dans le champ de l'hélice.  :notworthy (Plus besoin de supprimer cell-ci avec le mod de Lefunest) 
- Le launcher (version non-Steam) offre maintenant plus d'options (activer ou désactiver la VR, textures 4K, mise à l'échelle automatique de l'interface graphique et mods) 
- Un gros travail sur le comportement des IA
- Beaucoup, beaucoup de nouvelles fonctionnalités pour les chars contrôlables 
- Nouvelles fonctionnalités pour les aéronefs au niveau de la physique , des systèmes et des animations. (*Procédure de démarrage semi-automatique façon ROF*) 



[glow=red]PS: Attention, le format des pistes et des missions a été modifié. Si vous êtes l'auteur d'une mission ou d'une campagne personnalisée, vous devez réenregistrer votre création (vous pouvez le faire rapidement en utilisant l'option "Convertir les missions en binaire dans le dossier" dans l'éditeur de mission).[/glow]

----------


## Pachidermus

> *IL-2 Great Battles:Patch 3.101*
> 
> *L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=782083
> 
> *Le post sur C6*: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...05066#p1720856
> 
> 
> Enfin il est là, le patch 3.101 qui introduit pour la première fois un avion à réaction dans l'univers d'IL-2. Mais ce n'est pas tout, 
> 
> ...


 :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:

----------


## war-p

> Il y a aussi un A-12 et un Concorde 
> 
>  C'est l'Intrepid Sea-Air-Space Museum de New York pour ceux qui se demandent de quoi on parle.


Oui j'avais oublié le a12, pour le Concorde, on en a tellement à Toulouse que je l'ai complètement zappé  ::P:

----------


## Cabfire

Dites,

Je fais souvent serveur pour des vols de 3, 4 personnes. D'habitude je n'ai pas de raison de trop charger en object statique, mais hier, pour une mission et pour peupler un peu une base anglaise WW2 sur Normandie je drop peut-être une 30aine d’objets statiques, sur le même aéroport.

Et donc une fois en VR, ça rame... mais ça rame...

C'est moi ou c'est juste normal et DCS gère ça vraiment très mal ?

----------


## nephyl

> Dites,
> 
> Je fais souvent serveur pour des vols de 3, 4 personnes. D'habitude je n'ai pas de raison de trop charger en object statique, mais hier, pour une mission et pour peupler un peu une base anglaise WW2 sur Normandie je drop peut-être une 30aine d’objets statiques, sur le même aéroport.
> 
> Et donc une fois en VR, ça rame... mais ça rame...
> 
> C'est moi ou c'est juste normal et DCS gère ça vraiment très mal ?


T'as combien de ram? Vr+multi+plein d'assets, il te faudrait 32 GO pour être tranquille.

----------


## partizan

Open bêta ou stable ? La dernière maj de l’ob me fait ramer inexplicablement...

@nico : sabre ou mig15

----------


## Empnicolas

> Open bêta ou stable ? La dernière maj de l’ob me fait ramer inexplicablement...
> 
> @nico : sabre ou mig15


Le mardi on vole sur la stable justement pour éviter les soucis de l'open beta

----------


## Cabfire

Stable oui, et je crois bien que je suis a 32, mais je vais vérifier, si c'est pas le cas c'est 16 Go.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Le F-5 se pilote comme le F18 avec les ordi en moins, BTR 80 c'est de la rigolade, tu aurais du mettre au moins des ZSU-23 sur Ural, ça fait plus serieux. 
Et Sorry je vois rien sur ta carte Nico. Et je serais en F-5 ou quoi que ce soit, je me rappelle de rien concernant le sabre. 

HAHAHA je protégerais Jebediah jusqu'a la mort!

----------


## nephyl

> Le F-5 se pilote comme le F18 avec les ordi en moins.


C'est comme le F-18 sans le Fly by wire, le HUD, les MPCD, l'auto-pilot, le radar performant, l'iff, les missiles qui marchent, l'assistance au bombardement... C'est pas vraiment comme le F-18 en fait  ::P: 
J'ai fais tous les entrainements sauf la nav (c'est le dernier de la liste). C'est vrai qu'il est assez facile à prendre en main. Par contre à utiliser efficacement, c'est une autre histoire.
Lors de l'entrainement aux missiles, j'étais tellement près pour que ça fonctionne que j'aurais presque pu le shooter au canon  ::XD::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Le F-5, c'est le corps a corps, le couteau dans la bouche !

----------


## TuxFr78

C’est prévu ce soir la mission avec les vieux avions ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui. Mais les Mirage sont acceptés si tu n'as pas ce qu'il faut.  ::):

----------


## TuxFr78

> Oui. Mais les Mirage sont acceptés si tu n'as pas ce qu'il faut.


J’ai le f86  ::): 
J’ai pas envie de rater ça mais pas sûr d’être là tôt ...

----------


## Jokletox

Je mets une option pour un 21Bis mais je suis pas sûr d'être là et je connais pas du tout ce zinc  ::P:

----------


## Tugais

> Dites,
> 
> Je fais souvent serveur pour des vols de 3, 4 personnes. D'habitude je n'ai pas de raison de trop charger en object statique, mais hier, pour une mission et pour peupler un peu une base anglaise WW2 sur Normandie je drop peut-être une 30aine d’objets statiques, sur le même aéroport.
> 
> Et donc une fois en VR, ça rame... mais ça rame...
> 
> C'est moi ou c'est juste normal et DCS gère ça vraiment très mal ?


La carte Normandy n'a pas été créée par ED mais par un tiers, Ugra Media. Cette carte est réputée pour ne pas du tout être optimisée et offrir des performances exécrables - elle ne dispose même pas de la techno Speedtree, c'est dire. ED a d'ores et déjà dit qu'ils ne s'occuperont pas de mettre cette carte au niveau de leur production et ne bénéficiera pas non plus de la future optimisation qui permettra un gain de performance de 50% (dispo dans les jours à venir). Ce sera à Ugra Media de faire le travail d'optimisation si ils le souhaitent.

Tu mentionnes la VR, possèderais-tu un casque WMR ? Si c'est le cas, la dernière MAJ de Windows a foutu le boxon pour tous les utilisateurs de casques WMR et ces derniers ont désormais de grosses baisses de performance. Microsoft est au courant du problème, ils bossent sur un correctif.

----------


## Flappie

Soirée DCS pour vieux chalumeaux réussis : appareils foireux à souhait et cibles pas trop méchantes. On s'est en tous sortis, et on a en même temps l'impression d'avoir bravé tous les dangers que représente le bidule sur lequel on était assis.

A refaire à l'occasion !

----------


## nephyl

C'est vrai que c'était très sympathique, merci pour la mission. 
Je n'ai pas vu le temps passer et on a finit un peu tard, trop la tête dans le cul ce matin  :<_<:

----------


## Cabfire

> La carte Normandy n'a pas été créée par ED mais par un tiers, Ugra Media. Cette carte est réputée pour ne pas du tout être optimisée et offrir des performances exécrables - elle ne dispose même pas de la techno Speedtree, c'est dire. ED a d'ores et déjà dit qu'ils ne s'occuperont pas de mettre cette carte au niveau de leur production et ne bénéficiera pas non plus de la future optimisation qui permettra un gain de performance de 50% (dispo dans les jours à venir). Ce sera à Ugra Media de faire le travail d'optimisation si ils le souhaitent.
> 
> Tu mentionnes la VR, possèderais-tu un casque WMR ? Si c'est le cas, la dernière MAJ de Windows a foutu le boxon pour tous les utilisateurs de casques WMR et ces derniers ont désormais de grosses baisses de performance. Microsoft est au courant du problème, ils bossent sur un correctif.


Non je suis sur Vive, mais je comprend mieux le problème maintenant  ::): 

Hier d'ailleurs on s'essayait en Warbird sur des IA average, ce fut un carnage, vous auriez quelques ressources intéressantes sur les bases du combat aérien ? ^^

----------


## Flappie

> vous auriez quelques ressources intéressantes sur les bases du combat aérien ? ^^


Ça dépend pour partie de l'appareil que vous pilotiez.

Pour moi, la base du combat aérien, c'est répondre à la question : "est-ce que mon avion est un sprinteur ou tourneur ?".

Si c'est un sprinteur, il faut te concentrer de la technique du boom and zoom : tu es haut tel un vautour, tu repères une cible, tu piques dessus à haute vitesse, tu tires et tu remontes aussitôt, que tu aies raté ou non.
Si c'est un tourneur (comme le Spit) et que tu es suivi, il faut entraîner ton suiveur dans un looooon virage, et tu le laisses s'emmêler les pinceaux, puis tu prends l'avantage.

----------


## Cabfire

Spitfire oui  ::): 

Cela sert que je m’intéresse aux diverses maneuvres, genre Split S, Barrel Roll, etc etc ?

----------


## Tugais

Il y a un super bouquin permettant d'acquérir les bases (et plus) pour appréhender le combat aérien. Quatre-cent pages de bonheur  ::love::

----------


## Cabfire

Ah oui ça vaut le coup à lire ? ^^ Ou c'est ironique !

----------


## Tugais

Non, non, c'est un bouquin on ne peut plus sérieux écrit par un pilote émérite. Je pense qu'en te rendant sur le net et en cherchant des avis sur le livre, tu verras qu'ils sont unanimes quand à sa qualité et sa pertinence.

----------


## Cabfire

Je vais m'y intéresser !

----------


## Sigps220

Pas merci ! Je viens de le commander, j'ai toujours été une quiche en combat air - air et maintenant que le Hornet me pousse gentiment à m'y intéresser. C'est l'appareil sur lequel je progresse le plus et je commence à avoir pas mal confiance mais je sens qu'il me manque des notions de bases sur la gestion de l'énergie et les manœuvres à réaliser. 
Mes dogfight contre les appareils IA (Mig 21 ou pire 19) finissent très mal.

----------


## nephyl

> Hier d'ailleurs on s'essayait en Warbird sur des IA average, ce fut un carnage, vous auriez quelques ressources intéressantes sur les bases du combat aérien ? ^^


Si tu maitrises l'anglais, cette chaine est plutôt intéressante pour les warbirds 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwV...kaDy5gTIiuwGmg

----------


## ze_droopy

Et il y a toujours le mythique "Art of the kill" avec Pete "Moustache" Bonnani:

----------


## Cabfire

Il est possible les canards de passer DCS sur steam dans sa version OpenBeta ? 

Je cherche à acceder au serveur BurningSkies qui est donc en OpenBeta.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, ça se passe comme pour les autres jeux sous Steam : tu vas dans les propriétés du jeu, et tu demandes à participer au programme "public beta versions".

https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...45&postcount=2

Pour info, Sebum twitche DCS en A-10C ce midi.

----------


## Cabfire

Du coup des risques pour les bindings, ou tout va bien ?

----------


## Sigps220

Sur la version non steam, il faut soit reprogrammé soit copier / coller tes options / commandes de la version stable. Par prudence je ferais une copie de ces fichiers de la version stable.

----------


## nephyl

Les prochaines améliorations du F-18
Le JSOW AGM-154A (bombe planante à sous-munitions), le MSI qui permet d'avoir les symboles sur le radar en lien avec le SA et le precise mode (des coordonnées plus précises)

----------


## Sigps220

Wags profite d'ailleurs de la vidéo pour confirmer la roadmap des futures arrivées avec : 
- Le pod Litening
- Le Harpoon dans sa version anti-ship (et pas encore mini missile de croisière)
- Gestion complète de l'INS et GPS
- Et première version du radard AG

Mis à part le pod où une date de sortie pour fin juin est évoqué, pas d'information sur la date de sortie des autres fonctionnalités.

----------


## Flappie

> Sur la version non steam, il faut soit reprogrammé soit copier / coller tes options / commandes de la version stable. Par prudence je ferais une copie de ces fichiers de la version stable.


Tout pareil.

Et fais une copie de sauvegarde des commandes de la stable, des fois qu'un jour tu les écrases par mégarde.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sigps220

Ou que la MAJ viennent écraser le fichier, c'est déjà arrivé sur l'OB.

----------


## Empnicolas

C'est bon Agar peux toujours voler avec nous après son atterissage en A-10C lors du stream  :<_<:

----------


## Flappie

Ah, je vois qu'il a fait honneur au topic !  ::XD::  Reviens-nous vite les mardis soirs, Agar !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ah mais rigolez pas pendant tout le stream je me suis dit "il y a un forcément truc qui va merder"
- je vais me prendre les doigts dans les boutons du HOTAS (mapper le A-10 sur un joystick, c'est un cauchemar)
- je vais pas trouver les cibles au TGP
- la CBU-97 va pas marcher
- le SA-8 va me descendre

En fait tout se passe bien. Et paf, à la fin, je me détends, je discute avec le chat, j'oublie complètement de vérifier ma vitesse et je débarque à 200 noeuds en approche finale, à me demander pourquoi l'avion descend pas.

J'était un peu dég mais c'était très drôle, donc...

*EDIT* : Et pour répondre à ta question, je suis dispo les jeudi soir normalement. Vous volez le mardi ?

----------


## ze_droopy

C'était pas vraiment schoolbook, je m'arrachais les cheveux 
Nous ne parlerons pas de celui de Noël, paix a son âme

----------


## Cabfire

Merci pour vos réponses sur l'open beta, d'ailleurs si je fais le switch, comme je fais souvent serveur, ca veux dire que les clients ne peuvent plus se connecter si ils sont sur stable évidemment ?

----------


## partizan

C’est le numéro de version qui doit être identique > régulièrement stable et ob ont le même pendant 1 ou 2 semaines entre 2 updates.
Cela permet de se connecter avec une ob sur un serveur stable et vice versa.

----------


## Flappie

> C’est le numéro de version qui doit être identique > régulièrement stable et ob ont le même pendant 1 ou 2 semaines entre 2 updates.


Et on peut le vérifier sur cette page : https://updates.digitalcombatsimulator.com/

----------


## Flappie

L'open beta DCS a été mise à jour.

Nicolas, tu vas être content :



> ME. Added support for 1024x1024 pixel briefing images


Petite amélioration sur le transport de troupe (ça faisait longtemps qu'ils n'y avaient pas touché) :



> Fixed descent route after disembarking


A noter également : le manuel en français du Hornet a été mis à jour. Merci à l'équipe des traducteurs !

----------


## Flappie

Grosses nouvelles du vendredi pour DCS :
Le Nimitz n'empêchera pas les gens de se connecter aux serveurs,
Et la map Normandie va avoir une grosse maj (évidemment gratuite).

----------


## Cabfire

Sympa pour la map Normandie !

----------


## Jokletox

> Le Nimitz n'empêchera pas les gens de se connecter aux serveurs


Par contre :




> Cependant, si vous ne possédez pas le module du porte-avions, vous ne pourrez pas décoller ou atterrir sur son pont d’envol, ou vous familiariser avec son personnel de pont d’envol et ses communications radio.


Du coup faudra mettre deux porte-avions, le Nimitz et le Stennis dans chaque mission aéronavale en multi ? Ca va être pratique !

----------


## Flappie

Ça me parait tout à fait normal. On est déjà habitué au Stennis, en plus. Certes, ça introduit une nouveauté (les porte-avions de riches), mais tous ceux qui s'en foutent royalement pourront voler aux côtés de ceux qui y ont trouvé un intérêt. Bref, on ne perd rien et certains y gagnent. Moi, ça me convient parfaitement.

----------


## pollux 18

> Sympa pour la map Normandie !


Tu trouves ça « sympa » !?

Perso, je trouve ça « normal » ! 
c’est même le minimum qu’ils peuvent faire pour tous les joueurs qui ont acheté cette carte plein pot mais qui n’a jamais été fini.

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai pas l'historique c'est pour ça, j'ai acheté la map très récemment et mon activité dans DCS date de moins d'un an ^^

----------


## Tugais

> Tu trouves ça « sympa » !?
> 
> Perso, je trouve ça « normal » ! 
> c’est même le minimum qu’ils peuvent faire pour tous les joueurs qui ont acheté cette carte plein pot mais qui n’a jamais été fini.


Sachant que ce n'est pas une carte conçue par Eagle Dynamics je trouve ça SUPER sympa même ! C'est la vraie bonne surprise de cette fin de semaine pour DCS pour ma part.

Cela dit, acheté des assets WWII pour DCS quand on connaît la plateforme c'est déjà tendre le bâton  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai pas l'historique c'est pour ça, j'ai acheté la map très récemment et mon activité dans DCS date de moins d'un an ^^


Pour la faire courte :

1. En 2013, un studio tiers -emmené par Luthier, qui était en partie responsable du fiasco IL2:Cliffs of Dover- a lancé et réussi une campagne kickstarter pour créer un pan WWII à DCS : au programme, rien de moins qu'une map et des assets Normandy 1944, 5 warbirds jouables et 2 avions IA (on attend encore le P-47 jouable en cours de dev, et le Me262 IA), pour un budget KS de 160.000$, c'est à dire... pas grand chose, en fait.
2. Après le succès de la campagne KS, et une fois le champagne bu, le studio donne de moins en moins de nouvelles.
3. Juin 2014 : après des mois de silence, on apprend que Luthier a quitté le navire, et qu'ED a décidé de sauver le projet afin de ne pas se mettre à dos tout un pan de la communauté du simu de vol de combat qui a payé pour ce DCS WWII. Ils annoncent que ça ne leur réussit pas côté finances (à l'époque), qu'une grosse partie du studio de Luthier a été intégrée à ED, et que le temps de développement sera évidemment plus long que prévu. Ils confient le développement de la map Normandy à un nouveau dev tiers, Ugra Media.
4. Les modules warbirds arrivent les uns après les autres : 2 en 2014, 1 en 2016, et la map sort en 2017.
5. ED annonce en 2018 que DCS WWII est devenu rentable : coûts de développement plus faibles car pas de systèmes complexes à modéliser, et modules qui s'arrachent -apparemment- comme des petits pains, malgré une carte aux fraises en termes de performance.
6. ED annonce en 2019 que la map Normandy devrait enfin être fluide, un jour.

Pour ma part, je dirais que ED a été très gentil à l'époque en reprenant le projet à leur compte, et qu'aujourd'hui ils ont simplement fait le nécessaire pour rester sérieux auprès de la communauté WWII, alors que les nuages du simu ne sont toujours pas synchronisés en multi...  ::rolleyes:: 

Je me contrefiche du pan WWII dans DCS, mais j'achèterai avec plaisir la map Normandie lorsqu'elle sera terminée. Il parait qu'elle est très chouette pour les hélicos.

----------


## partizan

Te le confirme, la normandie est un régal en hélico. 
La partie aux fraises c'est la côte anglaise (ajoutée à l'arrache pour permettre des traversées de la manche) vraiment faite à la hache en un minimum de temps, ce qui est un peu dommage quand on voit le soin apporté à la côte normande.
C'est une bonne chose qu'ils aient prévu de la terminer même si comme d'hab avec ED, c'est l'école de la patience...

----------


## partizan

On en parlait mardi dernier je crois  :^_^:

----------


## Empnicolas

Première partie de la mission de mardi (suite demain et lundi)



Tutoriel pour le F/A-18C sur les AGM-154:



Et après avoir cherché cette après-midi, comment avoir des coordonnées ultra précises pour les JDAM et AGM-154 du F/A-18C (avec édition de la mission où on devait détruire des bunker):




Par contre j'ai aucune mission (et surtout aucune inspiration pour le moment) pour une mardi

----------


## Kiloutyg

Pour ceux qui ont la curiosité de verifier si l'affinité des coeurs processeurs est correctement paramétré telechargez ça https://wj32.org/processhacker/nightly.php et installez le pour voir. J'utilise ce truc parce que pour je ne sais pas quelle raison le taskmanager de windows me montre pas la meme chose. 

Je suis passé sur ma nouvelle config et encore une fois je n'avais qu'un seul coeur affecté a DCS, pas de stutter apparemment mais des temps de chargement de tout a rallonge. 

TKT Nico on va refaire la mission avec les vieux avions ou celle des JDAM.

Et c'est serieusement rageant de finalement capté que c'est le premier press entrée qui permet de rentrer les decimales!

----------


## Empnicolas

> Pour ceux qui ont la curiosité de verifier si l'affinité des coeurs processeurs est correctement paramétré telechargez ça https://wj32.org/processhacker/nightly.php et installez le pour voir. J'utilise ce truc parce que pour je ne sais pas quelle raison le taskmanager de windows me montre pas la meme chose. 
> 
> Je suis passé sur ma nouvelle config et encore une fois je n'avais qu'un seul coeur affecté a DCS, pas de stutter apparemment mais des temps de chargement de tout a rallonge. 
> 
> TKT Nico on va refaire la mission avec les vieux avions ou celle des JDAM.


Je compte surtout sur celle avec les JDAM vu que je fais quelques modifications dessus  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Pour ceux qui ont la curiosité de verifier si l'affinité des coeurs processeurs est correctement paramétré telechargez ça https://wj32.org/processhacker/nightly.php et installez le pour voir. J'utilise ce truc parce que pour je ne sais pas quelle raison le taskmanager de windows me montre pas la meme chose. 
> 
> Je suis passé sur ma nouvelle config et encore une fois je n'avais qu'un seul coeur affecté a DCS, pas de stutter apparemment mais des temps de chargement de tout a rallonge. 
> 
> TKT Nico on va refaire la mission avec les vieux avions ou celle des JDAM.
> 
> Et c'est serieusement rageant de finalement capté que c'est le premier press entrée qui permet de rentrer les decimales!


Ou si vous ne voulez plus attendre trois plombes que la carte se charge dans l’éditeur.

----------


## Cabfire

Les canards, 

Comment je fais pour récupérer le QFE d'un aéroport ? Je n'arrive pas a trouver l'information nulle part, sauf l'ATC lors de la confirmation de taxi je crois. Mais si je veux planifier un vol pour une mission comment je recup l'information ?

----------


## partizan

Dans le briefing (alt+b une fois ds le pit) tu as les infos en pouce de mercure de ta piste de départ dans l’encadré tout en bas.
Et lors de l’approche, ds la dernière com, l’atc te donne le QFE avec la piste en service (QFU) + vent.

Pour une planif a l’avance avec un atterro sur une piste autre que celle de départ je ferai un test avec un appareil posé sur la piste en question pour avoir l’info ds le brief et le reporter manuellement.

----------


## Cabfire

Merci !

L'ATC sur un Inbound le donne clairement, ou il faut une table de conversion ?

----------


## Flappie

Sur le kneeboard (ShiftDroit + K) du Viggen, le QFE est indiqué pour chaque waypoint. J'ignore toutefois si d'autres modules ont cette info dans le kneeboard.

----------


## partizan

Pour le 2000 il faut une table de conversion.
Pour les appareils russes et us je pense (avec des pincettes) que non.

----------


## Pachidermus

salut les canards  ,je viens de me remettre sur le jeu, dite moi je suis bien embêté on a plus sur F10 les coordonne gps en degré minute seconde ,comment fait on la conversion ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> salut les canards  ,je viens de me remettre sur le jeu, dite moi je suis bien embêté on a plus sur F10 les coordonne gps en degré minute seconde ,comment fait on la conversion ?


Va dans tes options-> jouabilité (de mémoire)

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Va dans tes options-> jouabilité (de mémoire)


Sinon c'est Alt+Y (sur la carte F10) pour passer d'un format de coordonnées à l'autre.

----------


## Flappie

Pfiou, je sorts d'une mission de nuit en Viggen (Campagne Red Flag mission 05). J'ai pas mis mes bombes où il fallait, mais je suis fier d'être resté en vie !  :^_^:

----------


## Pachidermus

> Sinon c'est Alt+Y (sur la carte F10) pour passer d'un format de coordonnées à l'autre.


oui quand je fait ca j ai juste l axe x- et z+

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> oui quand je fait ca j ai juste l axe x- et z+


C'est bizarre... Tu as essayé de faire Alt+Y plusieurs fois ? Il y a des tas de formats différents, il faut les faire défiler.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Il faut bouger la souris sur la map pour que les coordonnées changent de format après un alt+y.

----------


## Jokletox

Quelqu'un a testé VTOL VR ? ackoo, qui se défini lui-même comme "vieux, aigre et blasé" est totalement charmé par ce jeu dans le dernier CPC. Si vous ne connaissez pas c'est une simu à mi-chemin entre DCS et Ace Combat mais totalement développée pour la VR (et uniquement pour la VR) à 26€. Je dois pouvoir filer l'article à lire si certains sont intéressés.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai aimé lire l'article d'ackboo mais je n'ai vraiment pas envie de m'y investir. Je préfère apprendre à maîtriser un vrai appareil. Et puis, je crois que ce qui a vraiment botté ackboo, c'est l'apsect VR.

----------


## nephyl

J'ai retenté la mission 2 de la campagne du F-18. Après avoir fait trop de passage, j'ai perdu une gouverne sur l'aile droite. je rentre au PA tant bien que mal et de nouveau il y a des avions en feu sur le pont... Foutu pour foutu je tente un appontage tout à gauche du pont et en crabe car l'avion ne volait vraiment plus droit. J'accroche miraculeusement mais je finis à moitié pendu dans le vide dans le coin du LSO et j'explose  ::rolleyes::  Ca a été l'ascenseur émotionnel. Alors que je pensais ne jamais y arriver, j'y ai cru pendant 1 seconde avant de partir en feu.

----------


## Bopnc

> Quelqu'un a testé VTOL VR ? ackoo, qui se défini lui-même comme "vieux, aigre et blasé" est totalement charmé par ce jeu dans le dernier CPC. Si vous ne connaissez pas c'est une simu à mi-chemin entre DCS et Ace Combat mais totalement développée pour la VR (et uniquement pour la VR) à 26€. Je dois pouvoir filer l'article à lire si certains sont intéressés.


Je l'ai et j'y ai un peu joué. 
J'avais été étonné par la preview d'Ackboo, parce que perso le jeu m'avait pas impressionné plus que ça au départ. Après un nouveau test il s'avère que le dev a méchamment bossé depuis mon premier essai et effectivement les campagnes, missions et nouvel avion sont cool et donnent vraiment une raison de lancer le jeu. 

La VR est parfaitement implémentée, le jeu est fluide, et le système de commande avec les touchs fonctionne vraiment bien. Surtout que le pilotage est vraiment "semi-simu", disons. Les appontages ou ravitaillements en vol sont plus simples que sur DCS, mais pas triviaux non plus. J'ai en particulier bien ressenti ma crispation habituelle après le 4eme ratage de panier au ravitaillement  ::P: .

Après, de là à en faire l'avenir de la simu VR, je ne sais pas. Personnellement j'ai quand même pris une bien plus grande claque en VR sur mes dogfight de Mirage 2000C, ou sur les campagnes scénarisées d'Il2 BOM. Les appareils, le pilotage et l'ambiance sont plus "organique" que sur VTOL VR.

Mais ça reste un très bon investissement pour quelqu'un d'équipé qui veut faire un peu de simu, quoi qu'il en soit.

----------


## Flappie

Un canard vend son HOTAS Saitek X52 Pro pour 75€ (en mains propres en Île-de-France).

----------


## Flappie

Bonne nouvelle pour le Viggen : une grosse partie de l'équipe bosse dessus pour le finaliser, ses mises à jour ayant été précédemment reportées au moment du lancement du F-14B.

----------


## Tugais

Petite précision tout de même, il ne s'agit pas de l'équipe de développement qui bosse sur le Viggen mais l'équipe de création de contenus. En gros tout ce qui avait été annoncé autour des missions et campagnes pour le Viggen - avec un peu de chance cela veut dire également qu'ils reprennent le travail sur une carte Baltique :x

----------


## nephyl

Il y a déjà qqch de prévu pour ce soir?

----------


## Flappie

J'en serai, en tout cas.

----------


## war-p

J'essaierai d'être là, s'il y a de quoi faire sur le Causase ou sur NTTR (comme d'hab quoi).

----------


## Vaught

Je serais présent ce soir aussi  :;):

----------


## TuxFr78

je vais essayer d'etre là aussi

----------


## Jokletox

Moi aussi je... 

Non rien...

----------


## nephyl

Bonne sortie hier soir, je me suis bien amusé.
J'ai enfin pu décoller rapidement sans prendre feu suite à un contact avec un F-14. Ce qui m'a permis d'être en CAP avant l'arrivé des bombardiers.
Je suis plutôt satisfait de mes interceptions même s'il reste plein de choses à améliorer.

Nicolas, ce serait faisable d'avoir une mission dans une des grandes ville des Emirats à l'occase?

----------


## Flappie

> Nicolas, ce serait faisable d'avoir une mission dans une des grandes ville des Emirats à l'occase?


Bonne idée ! Avec des Tomcats iraniens à piloter ! Je suis sûr que les SA-9/13 et autres SA-8 se cacheraient à merveille parmi les buildings.  ::ninja:: 

Vu qu'il y a pas mal d'accros aux Hornets, on pourrait même faire du PvP pour changer un peu. Nico, si ça ne t'inspire pas, je peux m'en occuper.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Nicolas, ce serait faisable d'avoir une mission dans une des grandes ville des Emirats à l'occase?


J'y ai un peu réfléchi mais pour le moment il y a plusieurs limitations:
- si je veux un peu de cohérence (en terme de pays disponible dans le jeu avec les unités qu'ils ont dans DCS) et en dehors d'une invasion iranienne ça serait une invasion israélo-saoudienne  ::ninja::  . 
- le soucis ensuite se situe dans les missions possibles car faire du repérage en ville c'est un peu l'enfer (même avec un TGP moderne ou non), du coup les F-18 se limite à la CAP, SEAD et frappe avec coordonnées
- Je peux très bien faire un scénario de tenant pas compte de la situation géopolitique locale (ça ne me pose aucun problème) mais je sais que quand le golf persique était sortie, certains avait des lag au dessus de Dubai( Dusty nottament) et je ne voudrai pas faire de mission ou ca devient injouable au dessus de la zone de combat




> Bonne idée ! Avec des Tomcats iraniens à piloter ! Je suis sûr que les SA-9/13 et autres SA-8 se cacheraient à merveille parmi les buildings.


Actuellement les F-14*B* n'ont que de livrée US, je pense que le F-14 iranien sera un F-14A




> Vu qu'il y a pas mal d'accros aux Hornets, on pourrait même faire du PvP pour changer un peu. Nico, si ça ne t'inspire pas, je peux m'en occuper.


Si jamais tu veux faire la mission PvP je te la laisse, si ca t'interesse

----------


## Flappie

> Actuellement les F-14*B* n'ont que de livrée US, je pense que le F-14 iranien sera un F-14A


Ta-daaaa !

Je pense qu'Heatblur a prévu une livrée iranienne pour la sortie du F-14A, mais à mon avis le A ne sortira que quand le module sera sorti du stade d'early access, pas avant.
Par contre, je doute qu'Heatblur s'amuse à réaliser une version spécifique du F-14A en service en Iran (en dehors de la livrée, j'entends).

Question réalisme, je te rappelle que j'avais créé un pays fictif pour la campagne 2018, alors je ne suis pas à ça près. Tant qu'on s'amuse et qu'on a l'impression de défendre/attaquer un vrai pays avec des enjeux...

----------


## Sigps220

Tu peux aussi partir sur une grande uchronie avec l'Iran qui n'a jamais basculé dans un régime islamique et où la République d'Iran a perduré. 

Le méchant de la région peut alors devenir l'Arabie saoudite qui a basculé vers un régime religieux et qui s'est décidé à envahir les EAU. 

La flotte US intervient, avec le soutient de l'Iran pour libérer les EAU du jougs du régime au drapeau vert. Tu peux même envisager qu'Israël s'ajoute dans le jeu car les relations entre l'Iran et l'Israël étaient cordiales avec la révolution.

----------


## Flappie

Scénar super intéressant ! Les bouts d'EAU représentent peu de terre, mais ça ferait une chouette mini campagne.

----------


## nephyl

> J'y ai un peu réfléchi mais pour le moment il y a plusieurs limitations:
> - si je veux un peu de cohérence (en terme de pays disponible dans le jeu avec les unités qu'ils ont dans DCS) et en dehors d'une invasion iranienne ça serait une invasion israélo-saoudienne  . 
> - le soucis ensuite se situe dans les missions possibles car faire du repérage en ville c'est un peu l'enfer (même avec un TGP moderne ou non), du coup les F-18 se limite à la CAP, SEAD et frappe avec coordonnées
> - Je peux très bien faire un scénario de tenant pas compte de la situation géopolitique locale (ça ne me pose aucun problème) mais je sais que quand le golf persique était sortie, certains avait des lag au dessus de Dubai( Dusty nottament) et je ne voudrai pas faire de mission ou ca devient injouable au dessus de la zone de combat


 - Je n'avais pas pensé au à la cohérence du scénar. C'est un point auquel j'accorde très peu d'importance personnellement.
 - Pour les problèmes de ciblage, je vois deux solutions. 
Soit mettre les cibles dans les coins les moins verticaux comme le port par exemple. 
Soit les mettre sur les routes en centre-ville, obligeant à faire des passes alignée avec les bâtiments mais limiter les défense aériennes au minimum pour ne pas avoir une double contrainte. Une idée serait par exemple : l'attaque surprise d'un défilé militaire d'ampleur.
 Après je ne connais pas le F-14 et ses capacités. Mais en F-18 il serait certainement fun de faire du CCIP de bombes non-guidées et des passes canons entre les bâtiments

----------


## ze_droopy

> certains avait des lag au dessus de Dubai( Dusty nottament) et je ne voudrai pas faire de mission ou ca devient injouable au dessus de la zone de combat


Perso, ça ne me gêne plus, un SSD et une belle mort de CG étant passés par là...

----------


## Olis

1 an de prison mais extradé vers la Russie, il s'en tire bien
https://www.rt.com/news/462243-russi...tP7F1sI1Cr_2eI

----------


## Flappie

Je compte acheter le mod qui permet de remplacer le slew pourrave du Warthog par un "vrai" stick analogique. Ça coûte environ 50€ tout de même, mais je suis prêt à les mettre.

https://deltasimelectronics.com/prod...sensor-adapter

Si d'autres parisiens sont intéressés, je vous propose un achat groupé. Livraison estimée pour le mois d'août 2019. Je lance l'achat dimanche soir.

----------


## nephyl

Pour les passionnés du F-14 

https://forum.virpil.com/index.php?/...rip-pre-order/

----------


## Chaussette

> Je compte acheter le mod qui permet de remplacer le slew pourrave du Warthog par un "vrai" stick analogique. Ça coûte environ 50€ tout de même, mais je suis prêt à les mettre.
> 
> https://deltasimelectronics.com/prod...sensor-adapter
> 
> Si d'autres parisiens sont intéressés, je vous propose un achat groupé. Livraison estimée pour le mois d'août 2019. Je lance l'achat dimanche soir.


Je ne suis pas de Paris mais je suis intéressé.

Attention cependant, il y a quelques soucis pour l'instant, notamment le dernier post (#811 page 82) du topic DCS.

----------


## Tugais

Ça bouge désormais pas mal côté matos, c'est vraiment cool ! Ça faisait plusieurs dizaines d'années que ça n'avait pas été aussi vivace.

Vivement l'arrivée de Winwing avec leur offre HOTAS pour Hornet - et de Microsoft pour le Sidewinder FF3  ::ninja::

----------


## nephyl

> Ça bouge désormais pas mal côté matos, c'est vraiment cool ! Ça faisait plusieurs dizaines d'années que ça n'avait pas été aussi vivace.
> 
> Vivement l'arrivée de Winwing avec leur offre HOTAS pour Hornet - et de Microsoft pour le Sidewinder FF3


Winwing vu qu'ils sont pas capable de faire un prospectus sans faire d'énormes fautes, j'ai un peu peur pour le coté software  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

> Pour les passionnés du F-14 
> https://forum.virpil.com/index.php?/...rip-pre-order/


On ne voit toujours que des rendus 3D, mais VIRPIL a l'air d'être beaucoup plus réactif que VKB, qui s'est fait "piquer" son projet en beauté.




> Vivement l'arrivée de Winwing avec leur offre HOTAS pour Hornet - et de Microsoft pour le Sidewinder FF3





> Winwing vu qu'ils sont pas capable de faire un prospectus sans faire d'énormes fautes, j'ai un peu peur pour le coté software


J'ignorais l'existence de Winwing. Des chniois qui vendent des sticks full métal, c'est pas commun.

Un peu d'optimisme : un programmeur n'a pas besoin de maîtriser l'orthographe pour faire un logiciel qui tient la route. Regarde tout ce que Deka a déjà accompli avec son projet de module J-17.

----------


## Tugais

Surtout que Winwing est une boîte qui fournit à la base des professionnels ayant des simulateurs pro pour la formation de pilotes. Je ne suis pas particulièrement inquiet quand à leur futur offre.

----------


## Kiloutyg

1000€, minimum, faut pas que ce soit de la camelote. Et il ferait bien d'embaucher un infographiste au moins.

----------


## Jokletox

Mais pourquoi avoir mis les boutons à gauche sur la base de la manette des gaz et pas à droite ? Question visibilité c'est moyen...

Edit : j'avais pas vu que c'était une reproduction du 18 ^^

----------


## nephyl

> Mais pourquoi avoir mis les boutons à gauche sur la base de la manette des gaz et pas à droite ? Question visibilité c'est moyen...
> 
> Edit : j'avais pas vu que c'était une reproduction du 18 ^^


Correction c'est une repilica, c'est comme une reproduction mais les royalties en moins  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, je suis quand même super sceptique sur ce Winwing. 
Après je serais content de me tromper et qu'il sortent un super throttle.

----------


## Sigps220

> Mais pourquoi avoir mis les boutons à gauche sur la base de la manette des gaz et pas à droite ? Question visibilité c'est moyen...
> 
> Edit : j'avais pas vu que c'était une reproduction du 18 ^^


Oui est d'ailleurs ça n'est déjà pas super pratique en cockpit virtuel. Je me demande ce que ça peut donner sur un Hotas d'autant que la position de "conduite" est souvent différente par rapport à la position de pilotage de l'appareil réel.

----------


## Tugais

> Correction c'est une repilica, c'est comme une reproduction mais les royalties en moins 
> 
> Plus sérieusement, je suis quand même super sceptique sur ce Winwing. 
> Après je serais content de me tromper et qu'il sortent un super throttle.


Qu'est-ce qui, objectivement, te fait douter d'une société fournissant du matériel pour des simulateurs professionnels depuis plusieurs années ? J'suis curieux.

----------


## Sigps220

> Qu'est-ce qui, objectivement, te fait douter d'une société fournissant du matériel pour des simulateurs professionnels depuis plusieurs années ? J'suis curieux.


Tout dépend de ce que la société a l'habitude de fournir aux professionnels. Est-ce qu'il s'agit uniquement d'un atelier de fabrication qui réalise son matériel sur la base des plans transmis par ses clients ? De la même manière, est-ce que la société fourni le soft ou celui-ci est développé habituellement par son client professionnel ? 

C'est quelque chose que l'on voit avec les sociétés chinoise, le passage d'un rôle de fabrication pure vers une conception + fabrication n'est pas si évidemment et nécessite d'autres compétences.

----------


## Flappie

> Je ne suis pas de Paris mais je suis intéressé.
> 
> Attention cependant, il y a quelques soucis pour l'instant, notamment le dernier post (#811 page 82) du topic DCS.


J'ai oublié de te répondre ! Merci pour l'info ! Note que ça n'a pas l'air de s'arranger...


Pour l'achat groupé, quel intérêt pour toi si tu n'es pas sur Paris ?

----------


## Chaussette

> J'ai oublié de te répondre ! Merci pour l'info ! Note que ça n'a pas l'air de s'arranger...
> 
> 
> Pour l'achat groupé, quel intérêt pour toi si tu n'es pas sur Paris ?


( ça y est, tu as fini d'éditer ?  ::ninja::  )

Suivant le tarif obtenu je peux me débrouiller pour monter, voir on peut s'arranger pour un envoi (je paye, bien entendu).

Mais là, oui, pour l'instant j'attendrai le retour de plusieurs utilisateurs. Le truc qui me gène est qu'on ne connait pas la fiabilité dans le temps du composant utilisé, alors que celui du warthog d'origine est quand même super costaud. Le problème du slew du Warthog vient surtout de la forme du joystick, pas des composants derrière. J'ai déjà vu un mod permettant de virer cette mini boule et la remplacer par une couronne proche de celle de ce projet.

Après, le deuxième problème du gars me semble plutôt provenir d'un court-circuit, donc un mauvais branchement dans ses bidouillages.

----------


## nephyl

> Qu'est-ce qui, objectivement, te fait douter d'une société fournissant du matériel pour des simulateurs professionnels depuis plusieurs années ? J'suis curieux.


Le fait qu'ils ouvrent des précos avant de montrer au moins un proto fonctionnel. 
Le site avec très peu d'infos. 
L'absence de vidéo tierce sur leur matos.
Ensuite qu'il fasse des cockpit tout en un ne donne aucune certitude quand à la maturité de leur écosystème logiciel. Si je vais sur leur site, les derniers logiciels/drivers ont plus d'un an. 
Et finalement la faiblesse de leur communication en anglais. Si t'as besoin de support ça va être compliqué

----------


## Tugais

> Le fait qu'ils ouvrent des précos avant de montrer au moins un proto fonctionnel. 
> Le site avec très peu d'infos. 
> L'absence de vidéo tierce sur leur matos.
> Ensuite qu'il fasse des cockpit tout en un ne donne aucune certitude quand à la maturité de leur écosystème logiciel. Si je vais sur leur site, les derniers logiciels/drivers ont plus d'un an. 
> Et finalement la faiblesse de leur communication en anglais. Si t'as besoin de support ça va être compliqué


Il y a des vidéos sur leur chaîne youtube qui montrent le matériel (stick et throttle). Ils ont déjà pris contact avec les youtubers DCS anglosaxons les plus en vue pour leur envoyer du matériel et que ces derniers donnent leur opinion sur le produit.

Pour ce qui est de l'ouverture à l'internationalisation, pour l'instant ça n'a jamais été le fort avec les boîtes chinoises qui découvrent souvent une culture occidentale à des lieux de ce qu'ils ont l'habitude de voir sur leur marché national. Pour avoir bossé avec des usines en Chine je n'ai jamais eu de mauvaise surprise, tout dépend au final du prix que tu es prêt à mettre, c'est comme tout - cela dit, oui parfois la communication était parfois ... hasardeuse (?).

Je n'ai pour le moment aucun avis sur leurs produits, mais j'ai l'impression que beaucoup de personnes en occident font le rapprochement Chine = matériel bas de gamme (ou douteux) alors que c'est très loin d'être le cas. Pratiquement tout ce que nous utilisons est fabriqué en Asie, ils ont clairement les moyens de faire d'excellents produits, le tout est de savoir si Winwing est en mesure également de concevoir. Ce sera la surprise dans les semaines/mois à venir.

----------


## Kiloutyg

1000€, si ils ne proposent pas de SAV et produit au top, c'est pas une histoire qui va faire long feu.

----------


## Pachidermus

> Correction c'est une repilica, c'est comme une reproduction mais les royalties en moins


 ::XD::

----------


## Pachidermus

> http://winwing.cn:8282/image/product...HROTTLE_11.jpg
> 
> 1000€, minimum, faut pas que ce soit de la camelote. Et il ferait bien d'embaucher un infographiste au moins.


 

Les équipes sont déjà au travail, pour pré commander il suffit juste d envoyer 1000€ par  WU

----------


## Tugais

Je suis franchement perplexe face à vos réactions.

----------


## TuxFr78

Je change de sujet mais voilà les captures de mardi






A part ça j'ai pas résolu le problème de l'IFF sur le 2000
Je sais toujours pas pourquoi vous ne pouviez pas m'identifier ...

----------


## Flappie

Joli ! Et voici les miennes : "VaugOo" après une passe TBA.

----------


## nephyl

> Il y a des vidéos sur leur chaîne youtube qui montrent le matériel (stick et throttle). Ils ont déjà pris contact avec les youtubers DCS anglosaxons les plus en vue pour leur envoyer du matériel et que ces derniers donnent leur opinion sur le produit.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'ouverture à l'internationalisation, pour l'instant ça n'a jamais été le fort avec les boîtes chinoises qui découvrent souvent une culture occidentale à des lieux de ce qu'ils ont l'habitude de voir sur leur marché national. Pour avoir bossé avec des usines en Chine je n'ai jamais eu de mauvaise surprise, tout dépend au final du prix que tu es prêt à mettre, c'est comme tout - cela dit, oui parfois la communication était parfois ... hasardeuse (?).
> 
> Je n'ai pour le moment aucun avis sur leurs produits, mais j'ai l'impression que beaucoup de personnes en occident font le rapprochement Chine = matériel bas de gamme (ou douteux) alors que c'est très loin d'être le cas. Pratiquement tout ce que nous utilisons est fabriqué en Asie, ils ont clairement les moyens de faire d'excellents produits, le tout est de savoir si Winwing est en mesure également de concevoir. Ce sera la surprise dans les semaines/mois à venir.


Les seuls vidéos que j'ai vu c'est le gars qui bouge le stick et le throttle pendant qques secondes. Le truc n'avait même pas l'air branché. 

Je n'ai rien contre le matos chinois, VKB est chinois et fait des bons joys. Par contre ils explosent tous les délais qu'ils annoncent et pas mal de trucs qu'ils ont présentés est en suspens mais au moins il n'y a pas à payer tant que ce n'est pas prêt à expédier.

----------


## Flappie

> Je n'ai rien contre le matos chinois, VKB est chinois et fait des bons joys. Par contre ils explosent tous les délais qu'ils annoncent et pas mal de trucs qu'ils ont présentés est en suspens mais au moins il n'y a pas à payer tant que ce n'est pas prêt à expédier.


Je crois que VKB est une boîte biélorusse-russe.




> It is abbreviation from Russian “Виртуальное Конструкторское Бюро” and it may be literally translated as Virtual Research and Design Center. That is because the engineers are located in different cities across Belarus and Russia. In current global world it is getting more common !

----------


## nephyl

> Je crois que VKB est une boîte biélorusse-russe.


A la base oui mais maintenant c'est en Chine que ce soit pour la fabrication ou le HQ. Ils ne s'en cachent pas. 




> VKB was founded in 2004 in Russia, and is now headquartered in China.
> 
> The name VKB stems from the abbreviation ВКБ for the Russian phrase“Виртуальное Конструкторское Бюро” and may be literally translated as “Virtual Design Bureau”. Virtual Design Bureau stuck as a name because VKB’s engineers are working from different locations all across the globe.
> 
> For the international market, the VKB acronym was chosen to represent the company and its products (VKB itself does not mean anything; it is simply a transliteration of the abbreviation ВКБ).


https://vkbcontrollers.com/?page_id=14365

Virpil est en Biélorussie. Ils y font tout sauf l'expédition qu'ils font depuis la Lithuanie pour des questions de douane.

----------


## Olis

Les soldes ont commencées

----------


## Genchou

> Je compte acheter le mod qui permet de remplacer le slew pourrave du Warthog par un "vrai" stick analogique. Ça coûte environ 50€ tout de même, mais je suis prêt à les mettre.
> 
> https://deltasimelectronics.com/prod...sensor-adapter
> 
> Si d'autres parisiens sont intéressés, je vous propose un achat groupé. Livraison estimée pour le mois d'août 2019. Je lance l'achat dimanche soir.


J'ai commandé le mien courant avril, reçu il y a quelques semaines. Je recommande chaudement !

----------


## Sigps220

> Les soldes ont commencées


Je pense profiter des soldes pour chopper la carte Normandie (et les assets WW2), même si je n'ai aucun appareil WW2, j'ai envie de changer d'air et de survoler autre chose du désert. 
Et puis les assets WW2 seront de parfaite cibles d'entrainement !

----------


## nephyl

> Je pense profiter des soldes pour chopper la carte Normandie (et les assets WW2), même si je n'ai aucun appareil WW2, j'ai envie de changer d'air et de survoler autre chose du désert. 
> Et puis les assets WW2 seront de parfaite cibles d'entrainement !


On peut atterrir et décoller en jet depuis les pistes en terre de cette map?

----------


## Olis

J'ai essayé vite fait sur quelques pistes en terre, elles sont trop courtes. Et la map est petite en jet, même en mig 15, par contre en hélico elle doit être intéressante (pas testé) avec tous les petits villages et les haies.

----------


## nephyl

> J'ai essayé vite fait sur quelques pistes en terre, elles sont trop courtes. Et la map est petite en jet, même en mig 15, par contre en hélico elle doit être intéressante (pas testé) avec tous les petits villages et les haies.


Merci pour le test. 
Reste la solution de mettre le Stennis dans la manche pour se faire un remake du film où un PA moderne remonte à l'époque de la seconde guerre mondiale.

----------


## Sigps220

> On peut atterrir et décoller en jet depuis les pistes en terre de cette map?


Pas besoins de piste avec un Hornet, tant qu'on poser un CVN dans la Manche !  :;): 




> J'ai essayé vite fait sur quelques pistes en terre, elles sont trop courtes. Et la map est petite en jet, même en mig 15, par contre en hélico elle doit être intéressante (pas testé) avec tous les petits villages et les haies.


Aïe si c'est un timbre post ça risque d'être compliqué. Va falloir que je regarde plus précisément les dimensions. J'avais pas regardé la question, mais je me disais qu'elle devait faire la même taille que Nevada.

----------


## nephyl

Sur la page du shop ils parlent de 267 x 348 km, ça fait ~93'000 km2 et il y a beaucoup d'eau.
Nevada c'est 366'000 et PG 200'000 dans la zone haute déf pour la comparaison.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

La map Normandie, en A-10C, ça passe bien.

Faut pas trop se charger mais c'est largement possible.

----------


## Olis

Peut-être en viggen aussi

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je vais prendre Ormuz 50% ça vaut le coup et ça me permettra de jouer avec vous si je suis dispo un mardi. J'hésite vraiment beaucoup sur le FA18... Ca reste cher même avec le -25% sachant que je passe tout mon temps sur le Mirage que j'aimerais vraiment totalement maitriser, je veux pas me disperser sur plusieurs appareils. En même temps le F18 permet le SEAD que j'adore et vu comme le F16 est loin c'est le seul multi-rôle vraiment moderne et il est fait pour Ormuz... Je sais pas quoi faire.

EDIT : Bon j'ai pris Ormuz et le FA18 attendra.

----------


## Flappie

> EDIT : Bon j'ai pris Ormuz et le FA18 attendra.


Excellent choix, d'autant qu'Ormuz est déjà complète, elle. Je t'envoie les coordonnées de notre TS.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais là, oui, pour l'instant j'attendrai le retour de plusieurs utilisateurs. Le truc qui me gène est qu'on ne connait pas la fiabilité dans le temps du composant utilisé, alors que celui du warthog d'origine est quand même super costaud. Le problème du slew du Warthog vient surtout de la forme du joystick, pas des composants derrière. J'ai déjà vu un mod permettant de virer cette mini boule et la remplacer par une couronne proche de celle de ce projet.
> 
> Après, le deuxième problème du gars me semble plutôt provenir d'un court-circuit, donc un mauvais branchement dans ses bidouillages.


Le créateur du mod confirme que le problème décelé sur l'A-10C est un bug introduit par DCS seul.




> J'ai commandé le mien courant avril, reçu il y a quelques semaines. Je recommande chaudement !


Rien de plus rassurant que la parole d'un canard pour un autre canard.  ::): 

Chaussette, préviens-moi quand tu seras chaud, que je lance la commande.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je change de sujet mais voilà les captures de mardi
> https://i.ibb.co/9yvgXcD/Screen-190618-214532.png


J'aime beaucoup le petit F-18 en train de cramer discrètement dans un coin.




> Joli ! Et voici les miennes : "VaugOo" après une passe TBA.
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/3dBrby2/Screen-190618-235706.png
> https://i.ibb.co/L6mGkvh/Screen-190618-235712.png
> https://i.ibb.co/pKLJtS0/Screen-190618-235720.png


 ::wub:: 

Heureusement que je n'ai pas envie de me disperser (j'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre sur le F-18), parce qu'il a de la gueule le Tomcat quand même.  ::mellow:: 

D'ailleurs, à propos de photos, quelques images du Bourget :

  
  

Il y avait aussi un Super Tucano (malheureusement on ne pouvait pas trop approcher)


Et le simpit VR ultime (oui, c'est DCS avec le module F-18)

----------


## Flappie

Jolies prises !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Jolies prises !


Si tu parles des avions, oui, carrément. Si tu parles de mon cadrage...  ::rolleyes:: 
On va dire que c'est parce qu'il y avait beaucoup de monde et que je ne voulais pas bloquer le chemin en prenant le temps de faire de jolies photos...  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

Faudra que je vous sorte les photos de l'intrepid... Sinon je le tâte vraiment pour ormuz, la carte ne m'inspire pas du tout, mais vous êtes tous les mardis dessus du coup...  ::unsure::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Faudra que je vous sorte les photos de l'intrepid... Sinon je le tâte vraiment pour ormuz, la carte ne m'inspire pas du tout, mais vous êtes tous les mardis dessus du coup... :dad:


Franchement, la carte n'est pas mal du tout. D'un autre côté je n'ai pas NTTR, je comprends que quelqu'un qui a déjà une carte désertique n'ait pas envie de racheter une portion de sable 50 €.

----------


## Flappie

> Faudra que je vous sorte les photos de l'intrepid... Sinon je le tâte vraiment pour ormuz, la carte ne m'inspire pas du tout, mais vous êtes tous les mardis dessus du coup...


Persian Gulf, c'est vraiment la transposition de la BoB au Moyen-Orient : bande de terre, plein de flotte, autre bande de terre. Alors, c'est vrai qu'on s'habitue vite au paysage, vu que l'action se passe essentiellement dans les villes côtières. Mais le rendu est très chouette, et son arrivée a bien coïncidé avec celle des Tomcat et Hornet (et aussi du Su-33 refait, mais je n'ai vu personne voler dessus, à part papagueff une fois).

Dans ce cas, je te conseille plutôt d'attendre la *Syrie*. D'après ED, elle ne devrait plus tarder™. D'ailleurs en parlant de ça, qui projette de l'acheter ici ? 
Perso, je vais sûrement me lâcher dès le pré-achat. Persian Gulf est top, mais après tout ce temps passé à ne pouvoir survoler que le Caucase (12 ans, depuis LockOn jusqu'à la sortie du NTTR), je me sens pousser des ailes à chaque sortie. Seule la Normandie m'a refroidi, vu les retours sur sa mauvaise optimisation et l'ère représentée.

----------


## Pachidermus

ca vole encore en helico chez les canards ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> D'ailleurs en parlant de ça, qui projette de l'acheter ici ? 
> Perso, je vais sûrement me lâcher dès le pré-achat.


Ça dépendra de sa taille et des pays présents. Je serais curieux de savoir jusqu'où elle descendra au sud. On aura Israël en entier ? Et un gros bout de l'Irak à l'est ?

Et puis il va y avoir la carte gratuite aussi. Si elle est intéressante, il va me falloir une sérieuse motivation pour acheter une carte à 50 balles sans attendre les soldes.

----------


## Flappie

Comme nous jouons souvent sur Persian Gulf, les hélicos ont été mis de côté, malgré le fait que Nico en ait déjà intégré à ces missions. D'une part, c'est pas fun très longtemps de survoler la mer. D'autre part, les Hornet et Tomcat ont happé du monde. Surtout le Tomcat, puisqu'on est souvent deux dedans.

@Sébum : J'ai plutôt compris "petit bout de Liban-petit bout de Turquie-Syrie-plateau du Golan-petit bout d'Israël-petit bout de Jordanie". ED n'a pas encore montré les limites exactes.

On sait déjà que ces bases sont représentées (car vues sur les screenshots) :

Incirlik Air Base - Truquie
Ramat David Air Base - Israel
Beirut-Rafic Hariri Intl. Airport. - Liban

Plus d'infos sur cet excellent blog.

----------


## Flappie

En compilant les infos, ça nous donne une carte très verticale. C'est vraiment un concentré de villes dont on a, tristement, entendu parler ces dernières années.



A vue de nez, 520 par 250 km, soit 130.000 km².

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> ca vole encore en helico chez les canards ?


Je joue de temps en temps sur les serveurs blueflag, pas à chaque fois en helico, mais ça arrive. C'est très difficile, les awacs te repèrent en stationnaire au ras du sol et les fox-3 arrivent a te locker dans des situations similaires. En plus les "missions" ne sont pas vraiment fait pour des hélicos, c'est très frustrant. Et ça c'est quand le jeu est stable chez moi  :Langue3:

----------


## Flappie

Les hélicos sont quand même au coeur du jeu puisque ce sont eux qui capturent les bases. Le problème, c'est qu'ils ne peuvent être utiles que pendant un assaut coordonné. Donc c'est souvent frustrant faute de coordination ou faute d'assaut réussi.
Mais j'ai quand même vécu mes meilleurs moments en simu d'hélico sur BlueFlag ! Y parvenir à capturer une base ou simplement poser un SAM qui fait aussitôt mouche...  :Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dites, en fouillant dans les archives du web, j'ai trouvé une interview de Wags vieille de 8 ans. Il y dit ça :




> * VE Reader: What can't you do in the sim e.g. parachute out, land on an aircraft carrier?*
> 
> Once you eject from the aircraft you can walk around the game world. In fact, if you come across a UAZ jeep, you can jump in and take it for a ride.


Vous saviez ? Moi, je l'apprends.  ::):

----------


## partizan

Je ne savais point mais ce n’est pas vraiment étonnant quand tu vois ce que font des moddeurs comme Suntsag




Il y a des perles dans ses autres vidéos (dont le deck crew  :;):

----------


## Flappie

J'avais vu ça dans certaines vidéo mais je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un raccord de montage.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Les hélicos sont quand même au coeur du jeu puisque ce sont eux qui capturent les bases. Le problème, c'est qu'ils ne peuvent être utiles que pendant un assaut coordonné. Donc c'est souvent frustrant faute de coordination ou faute d'assaut réussi.
> Mais j'ai quand même vécu mes meilleurs moments en simu d'hélico sur BlueFlag ! Y parvenir à capturer une base ou simplement poser un SAM qui fait aussitôt mouche... 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Dites, en fouillant dans les archives du web, j'ai trouvé une interview de Wags vieille de 8 ans. Il y dit ça :
> 
> 
> 
> Vous saviez ? Moi, je l'apprends.


Ils sont au coeur du jeu pour les captures de FARP, oui. Il me semble que les pistes sont capturables avec des avions. 
Mais quand en KA-50, en stationnaire à 3m du sol ou de la mer, que tu te prends un Fox-3, ça surprend quand tu lis que t'as été abattu pas AIM-120. A chaque fois je pense que c'est un missile IR, mais la plupart du temps ce sont des fox-3. Les serveurs blueflag font de leur mieux pour intégrer les hélicos sur leurs serveurs, mais le système de détection dans le jeu est peut être à revoir. Quand je lis sur internet qu'un hélico c'est dur à détecter avec un radar, que plus t'es proche du sol plus le radar aura du mal à te voir, à cause des echos parasites, j'ai clairement pas cette sensation dans DCS. 

Par contre j'ai jamais réussi à transporter un SAM en héli, des stingers oui. Mais un SAM ou un radar, non. Je dois pas être sur le bon menu.

----------


## Flappie

"De mon temps", seuls les hélicos pouvaient capturer les bases, une fois que la majorité des défenses au sol était traitées. Il fallait systématiquement déposer des piétons pour capturer. Et comme on n'a pas encore d'avions de transport de troupes jouables, j'imagine que c'est toujours le cas.

Il est difficile de partir en hélico ninja dans la cambrousse adverse si les chasseurs de ton camp n'ont pas fait le ménage. Une fois, j'étais pas loin de réussir un Gori-Sukhumi façon ninja. Mais dans les montagnes pleines de forêts, le GCI m'a annoncé que les ennemis étaient à mes trousses. Alors que je me posais en lisière de forêt, je me suis fait abattre. Tout ce long trajet... pour rien.

Une technique qu'on utilisait pas mal, c'était de partir à 2 hélicos pour poser un SA-6 Kub à mi-chemin de la base ennemie. Au passage, je te confirme que tu ne cherches pas dans le bon menu, il y en a un dédié aux véhicules. L'un prend le lanceur, et l'autre le radar du SA-6, et chacun prend aussi des troupes de n'importe quel type. Quand vous arrivez sur zone (si par exemple le GCI vous prévient d'une menace), vous posez le matos et vous le déployez. Et là, quand ton Kub lanceras des missiles, tu te sentiras tout puissant.  ::):  Une fois que tu "colonises" le terrain avec les SAM (il faut au moins travailler à 4 hélicos car il y a un nombre limite de SAM disponibles et qu'il faut parfois recharger/réparer les Kub), tu permets aux chasseurs d'attaquer plus loin. Et quand ils commencent à frapper la base adverse, tu les rejoins pour poser tes troupes.

Ça me dirait bien d'en refaire une partie. T'es dispo demain aprem ?

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Possible que j'ai vu une capture d'airfield avec un avion sur un autre serveur, car oui sur blueflag on capture seulement avec de l'infanterie.

Demain c'est l'anniv du beau frère, donc je ne serais pas dispo. Et je n'ai pas de micro, sinon je serais déjà passé un mardi soir sur votre serveur.

----------


## Empnicolas

Première vidéo de la mission de mardi (la suite arrive demain et lundi):



Mission de mardi:



> Les russes viennent d'envahir Dubai principalement avec des BTR-80, BMP-1 et quelques chars T-55 et T-72
> 
> La Cap s'activera que si vous prenez de la CAP
> 
> Votre objectif sera de détruire les forces blindées repérées par des agents de renseignement sur place.
> 
> WP1 : Votre premier objectif est de détruire les forces blindées proche du port (DIAPO 3)
> 
> WP2 : Votre second objectif est de détruite les troupes blindés présentent autour de "l'autoroute" (DIAPO 4). Il s'agit de deux forces différentes: une force à l'est (DIAPO 5) et une force plutôt à l'est  dans une zone résidentielle (DIAPO 6)
> ...

----------


## partizan

Très réactif le Nico  ::): 
Déjà une mission sur Dubai !

----------


## Flappie

J'allais le dire ! Joli briefing, en plus. Chapeau, et merci !  :Perfect:

----------


## Empnicolas

Pour la mission de mardi, j'espere qu'elle ne sera pas trop dur surtout pour le repérage de cible (les images ne seront pas disponible dans la mission de mardi car en 1024*1024 et donc uniquement applicable dans la beta mais on jouera avec la stable)

Sinon pour en revenir à la map Syrie, je viens d'aller voir sur le forum et des images ingame sont présentes:
https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=284
https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=273
https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=252
https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=256

et quelqu'un fait une projection de ce que pourrait être la carte avec de 610*440km et c'est assez interessant:
https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=231

----------


## partizan

J’aimerai autant qu’ils prennent leur temps et qu’ils intègrent Chypre... mais ça n’a pas l’air prévu  ::(:

----------


## Pachidermus

quelqu'un a t il déjà utilise le mod ricardo blue pour KA50 ,je m en sort pas du tout pourr l installer

----------


## Jokletox

> Ça me dirait bien d'en refaire une partie. T'es dispo demain aprem ?


Je serai dispo dans l'aprèm mais je sais pas à quelle heure. Ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas fait de DCS en multi ni d'hélico donc je suis partant.

----------


## Olis

Petite scéance d'atterrissages, le Mig-29 doit atterrir bien à plat pour ne pas rebondir, la vitesse du hud est en km/h, la mission d'atterrissage se fait sans soucis (je viens de la faire sans flaps) même si la visibilité est nulle, il faut éviter de faire le yoyo et j'ai gardé une vitesse d'approche à 350km/h (pas d'airbrake non plus).
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=226977
Apparement la curvature dans le setup du joystick aurait un impact, je confirme j'ai passé à 3 en deadzone et 0 en curvature, atterrissage nickel (avec flaps)

La map normandie est sympa en Ka-50, pour des missions full hélico elle est largement utilisable vu la taille

----------


## Flappie

> quelqu'un a t il déjà utilise le mod ricardo blue pour KA50 ,je m en sort pas du tout pourr l installer


La page du mod dit qu'il n'est pas compatible avec DCS 2, mais en entête, Devrim dit qu'il l'a adapté à DCS 2. Donc j'imagine que ça devrait marcher...

Le README fourni dit ça :




> +--------------+
> | INSTALLATION |
> +--------------+
> 
> *Open the zip (my mod) file.
> 	Copy "Liveries" folder (from my mod) into "C:\Users\{your-user-name}\Saved Games\DCS" folder.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As-tu bien suivi les 6 étapes en gras ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je serai dispo dans l'aprèm mais je sais pas à quelle heure. Ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas fait de DCS en multi ni d'hélico donc je suis partant.


Je suis sur le nouveau TS. Par contre, j'ai pas basculé mon jeu vers la beta. Si tu as la stable, on peut se faire une mission à 2.

----------


## Jokletox

Idem, je suis tjs sur la stable. Dispo dans une petite heure je pense si c'est bon pour toi.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, si ma fille ne se réveille pas avant, c'est bon.

----------


## Flappie

Argh, ma fille est debout, désolé.

----------


## Jokletox

Ha zut, juste quand j'arrive...

----------


## Pachidermus

> La page du mod dit qu'il n'est pas compatible avec DCS 2, mais en entête, Devrim dit qu'il l'a adapté à DCS 2. Donc j'imagine que ça devrait marcher...
> 
> Le README fourni dit ça :
> 
> 
> 
> As-tu bien suivi les 6 étapes en gras ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...



Merci j avais pas bien lu, il etait dans le menu du cockpit

----------


## Wannamama

Salut les canards volants.
Vous accueillez les nouveaux/débutants  ::unsure::  ? Je commence à connaitre les bases du F/A-18 mais j'aimerai bien progresser aux côté de plus expérimentés.

----------


## Flappie

Salut Wannamama, tu as frappé à la bonne porte. Ici, on apprend en multijoueur à la cool, sans se prendre la tête. Nous volons régulièrement les mardi soirs, à partir de 21h. Je t'envoie tout de suite les coordonnées de notre serveur TeamSpeak.

Je t'invite à compléter ce tableau en y cochant les cases des modules que tu possèdes déjà. En ce moment, nous volons très souvent sur la map Persian Gulf. Si tu ne l'as pas, sache qu'elle ne coûte actuellement que 22 euros.

----------


## Wannamama

> Salut Wannamama, tu as frappé à la bonne porte. Ici, on apprend en multijoueur à la cool, sans se prendre la tête. Nous volons régulièrement les mardi soirs, à partir de 21h. Je t'envoie tout de suite les coordonnées de notre serveur TeamSpeak.
> 
> Je t'invite à compléter ce tableau en y cochant les cases des modules que tu possèdes déjà. En ce moment, nous volons très souvent sur la map Persian Gulf. Si tu ne l'as pas, sache qu'elle ne coûte actuellement que 22 euros.


Super merci, c'est rempli ! J'avais pris la map du Golf en bundle avec le F/A-18 lors d'une précédente promo donc pas de soucis.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Y a moyen de suivre le mardi en étant quasi muet ?  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Y a moyen de suivre le mardi en étant quasi muet ?


Oui, bien sûr. Ca nous est déjà arrivé par le passé, et puis il y a le chat de DCS.

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

Salut les canards, depuis deux semaines je vole avec le F/A-18C et depuis les soldes je brule du carburant dans le Golfe Persique.
Mais la voix de Mireille pour me dire de redresser ou celle de Gérard qui me dit "Press the space bar to continue" restent assez froides.

Même si j'ai fais tous les entrainements et quelques qualifications, je reste un bleu car je ne réussi pas à 100% mes atterissages (et je ne parle pas des CASE I ou des vols en mauvaises conditions).
Serait-il possible de vous rejoindre pour en apprendre un peu plus sur le jeu et l'appareil ?

Exemple, les tutoriels n'apprennent rien sur la gestion des contremesures ou sur le fonctionnement de l'armement pour la guerre électronique.
Même si les doc de Chuck sont complètes rien ne vaut des Wingmans un peu plus humain.

Si la porte est ouverte et que vous acceptez des bleus, je serais bien interessé par voler avec vous  ::):

----------


## nephyl

> Oui, bien sûr. Ca nous est déjà arrivé par le passé, et puis il y a le chat de DCS.


Et ça fait une excuse s'il y a un tir ami accidentel. :D

RAYGUN... personne répond, ça doit être un ennemi.

----------


## Sigps220

J'hésite à poser ça ici ou sur le topic de HQ4DCS, je le fais ici car je pense que le problème vient de DCS et non pas du générateur de mission. 

J'ai essayer de réaliser une mission de strike, la cible était un dépôt de carburant FARP. J'ai dû me résigner à utiliser les JDAM car impossible de localiser la cible à l'œil. C'est minuscule ce dépôt de carburant perdu au milieu de la plaine. 

Me voilà lourdement chargé de 2 JDAM, je règle les 2 munitions avec comme cible le waypoint cible, le dépôt était bien situé sur le waypoint. Je finalise mes réglages et largue les 2 bombes en même temps (bombes réglés sur détonation à l'impact). Après une belle chute et un suivi de trajectoires nickel, elles touchent juste à côté des futs (moins de 2 mètres d'écarts). Un belle explosion et quand la fumée se dissipent les fûts sont intacts !  ::o: 

J'ai l'impression que certains objets sont pêtés et ne peuvent pas exploser, vous connaissez d'autres objets de ce type ?
J'ai souvenirs de fûts transportables que j'avais utilisé pour donner vie à un parking d'avions qui avaient résistés alors que les avions et jeeps à côtés explosaient.

----------


## nephyl

> Salut les canards, depuis deux semaines je vole avec le F/A-18C et depuis les soldes je brule du carburant dans le Golfe Persique.
> Mais la voix de Mireille pour me dire de redresser ou celle de Gérard qui me dit "Press the space bar to continue" restent assez froides.
> 
> Même si j'ai fais tous les entrainements et quelques qualifications, je reste un bleu car je ne réussi pas à 100% mes atterissages (et je ne parle pas des CASE I ou des vols en mauvaises conditions).
> Serait-il possible de vous rejoindre pour en apprendre un peu plus sur le jeu et l'appareil ?
> 
> Exemple, les tutoriels n'apprennent rien sur la gestion des contremesures ou sur le fonctionnement de l'armement pour la guerre électronique.
> Même si les doc de Chuck sont complètes rien ne vaut des Wingmans un peu plus humain.
> 
> Si la porte est ouverte et que vous acceptez des bleus, je serais bien interessé par voler avec vous


Le minimum à savoir pour voler le mardi se résume à :

 - Allumer son avion
 - Décoller du PA si F-18/F-14
 - Savoir identifier les amis pour ne pas les shooter. (bien penser à allumer l'IFF et le D/L sur le F-18)

Si tu sais ça tu peux voler avec nous. Comme l'a écrit Flappie juste en dessus, tout le monde est le bienvenu. 
Si tu n’arrives pas à atterrir, tant que tu ne t'écrases pas sur les potes qui sont au décollage, c'est ok  :^_^:  
Je suis moi même débutant et j'ai été bien accueilli. 

Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, le système de contre-mesure électronique n'est pas fonctionnel sur le F-18.

Pour les flare/chaff du F-18 il y a un sélecteur appelé DISPENSER avec 3 modes
 - OFF
 - ON ( ça active les programmes)
 - Bypass (ca lance un flare ou un chaff à chaque pression du bouton correspondant)

Le bypass suffit au début

----------


## Flappie

> Salut les canards, depuis deux semaines je vole avec le F/A-18C et depuis les soldes je brule du carburant dans le Golfe Persique.
> Mais la voix de Mireille pour me dire de redresser ou celle de Gérard qui me dit "Press the space bar to continue" restent assez froides.
> 
> Même si j'ai fais tous les entrainements et quelques qualifications, je reste un bleu car je ne réussi pas à 100% mes atterissages (et je ne parle pas des CASE I ou des vols en mauvaises conditions).
> Serait-il possible de vous rejoindre pour en apprendre un peu plus sur le jeu et l'appareil ?
> 
> Exemple, les tutoriels n'apprennent rien sur la gestion des contremesures ou sur le fonctionnement de l'armement pour la guerre électronique.
> Même si les doc de Chuck sont complètes rien ne vaut des Wingmans un peu plus humain.
> 
> Si la porte est ouverte et que vous acceptez des bleus, je serais bien interessé par voler avec vous


Bienvenue parmi nous, RsRaidersCPC. Nous t'accueillerons avec plaisir dès demain mardi soir 21h, si tu es dispo. Je t'envoie les coordonnées du TS.





> RAYGUN... personne répond, ça doit être un ennemi.


Ah oui, je n'avais pas pensé à ça. Ivan, il faudra être rapide pour répondre dans le chat si tu te fais locker et que tu entends "RAYGUN!".  :^_^:  Ou alors tu t'arranges pour ne jamais te retrouver dans la mêlée, c'est plus sûr.

----------


## frostphoenyx

C'est moi ou les AIM-7 sur le Tomcat sont tout pourris ? J'arrive pas à splash avec eux  ::(: 

S'il reste de la place ça me dit bien un petit tour avec vous ce mardi, pourquoi pas en agressor si besoin, ça m'avait bien amusé la dernière fois de faire la cible volante  :;):

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

> Le minimum à savoir pour voler le mardi se résume à :
> 
>  - Allumer son avion
>  - Décoller du PA si F-18/F-14
>  - Savoir identifier les amis pour ne pas les shooter. (bien penser à allumer l'IFF et le D/L sur le F-18)
> 
> [...]


Allumer, décoller et identifier c'est validé normalement !  :;): 

Merci en tout cas, je penserais à bien activer ce système Flare/Chaff parce que pour le moment à chaque missile de SU ou Mig, c'est pour ma pomme..




> Bienvenue parmi nous, RsRaidersCPC. Nous t'accueillerons avec plaisir dès demain mardi soir 21h, si tu es dispo. Je t'envoie les coordonnées du TS.
> 
> [...]


C'est bien reçu Flappie, merci !

----------


## nephyl

> C'est moi ou les AIM-7 sur le Tomcat sont tout pourris ? J'arrive pas à splash avec eux 
> 
> S'il reste de la place ça me dit bien un petit tour avec vous ce mardi, pourquoi pas en agressor si besoin, ça m'avait bien amusé la dernière fois de faire la cible volante


Si c'est la même chose que le F-18 faut les tirer de super près, entre 5 et 7 nautique suivant que la cible est hot ou cold. 
Et si en on croit les stats du Vietnam sur l'AIM 7 est encore moins efficace dans la réalité (66% failure 25% miss 9% de hit)  ::O: 
https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...e_reliability/

----------


## Sigps220

> C'est moi ou les AIM-7 sur le Tomcat sont tout pourris ? J'arrive pas à splash avec eux 
> 
> S'il reste de la place ça me dit bien un petit tour avec vous ce mardi, pourquoi pas en agressor si besoin, ça m'avait bien amusé la dernière fois de faire la cible volante


Ce sont plutôt les AIM-7 qui sont pourris. Je ne connais pas les version du Tomcat, mais ceux du Hornet ont tendance à s'épuise assez vite dans leur changement de trajectoire. La portée réelle des AIM-7 est limitée, pour avoir une chance de faire mouche j'ai tendance à les tirer à partir de 10-12 nm, quand je suis face à la cible et à environ 15.000 pieds. Bien évidemment ça dépend de l'altitude et de l'orientation entre toi et ta cible.

Autre point crucial, il faut garder le lock jusqu'à l'impact

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Si c'est la même chose que le F-18 faut les tirer de super près, entre 5 et 7 nautique suivant que la cible est hot ou cold. 
> Et si en on croit les stats du Vietnam sur l'AIM 7 est encore moins efficace dans la réalité (66% failure 25% miss 9% de hit) 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...e_reliability/





> Ce sont plutôt les AIM-7 qui sont pourris. Je ne connais pas les version du Tomcat, mais ceux du Hornet ont tendance à s'épuise assez vite dans leur changement de trajectoire. La portée réelle des AIM-7 est limitée, pour avoir une chance de faire mouche j'ai tendance à les tirer à partir de 10-12 nm, quand je suis face à la cible et à environ 15.000 pieds. Bien évidemment ça dépend de l'altitude et de l'orientation entre toi et ta cible.


Merci les mecs ça me rassure  :;):

----------


## nephyl

> Allumer, décoller et identifier c'est validé normalement ! 
> 
> Merci en tout cas, je penserais à bien activer ce système Flare/Chaff parce que pour le moment à chaque missile de SU ou Mig, c'est pour ma pomme..


N'en espère pas trop, dans DCS les flare et les chaff ça ne marchent que si tu fais les bonnes manœuvres et ce n'est pas systématique. L'essentiel pour éviter les missiles est dans les manœuvres défensives. 
Si tu maitrises l'anglais, il y a une chaine que je trouve sympa pour apprendre ce pan du gameplay c'est celle de Growling sidewinder. Il montre le combat puis le tacview. Ça permet de voir comment se comportent les missiles.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCh2...zL3QEwg/videos

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Je pense jouer avec vous demain soir, si c'est possible bien sur.

Sinon pas de nouvelle sur la localisation de la map gratuite en développement? Il y avait un petit jeu pour trouver la zone modélisée, personne n'a trouvé sur le forum officiel? On sait qu'il devrait y avoir pas mal d'étendu d'eau sur la map, personnellement je mise sur une zone entourant la mer Égée avec la Grèce et la Turquie donc. Mais vu que cette zone demanderais pas mal de travail, j'ai de gros doute quand même.

----------


## Olis

Les AIM-7 sont effectivement pourris.
Les chaffs et flares fonctionnent avec les bonnes manoeuvres (testé sur 3 buk simultanés avec le su-25, je les ai fait cracher les 12 missiles pour les détruire tranquillement par la suite), rester très près du sol aide aussi dans certains cas.

----------


## Flappie

> Je pense jouer avec vous demain soir, si c'est possible bien sur.


Oui, bien sûr.

Rappel à tous (parce que j'ai pas dû le préciser pour les nouveaux arrivants) : on joue sur la branche stable de DCS. 

Si vous n'avez que la beta, vous pouvez utiliser le DCS updater utility pour basculer vers la stable avant demain soir. Pensez quand même à sauvegarder votre dossier Config, ça peut toujours servir.

----------


## Bacab

Pour information : il y a autant de différence entre la version de l'AIM-7 qui a fait la guerre du Vietnam et celle du F-18 qu'entre un 2 CV et une Tesla. Les actuels errements de l'AIM-7 viennent plus de la modélisation statistique des contre-mesures passives et des problèmes avec le nouveau guidage conjugué avec la modélisation simpliste des radars.

----------


## Olis

De 10% de hit à presque 60%, je n'irai pas parler d'une tesla, mais de toute façon il est en phase de retrait en faveur de l'aim-120

----------


## Pachidermus

je suis déçue ,j avais prévue d être la demain et je viens d apprendre que je découche demain soir. ::sad::   une prochaine

----------


## Bacab

> De 10% de hit à presque 60%, je n'irai pas parler d'une tesla, mais de toute façon il est en phase de retrait en faveur de l'aim-120


Technologiquement parlant : ils sont passés d'une électronique à tube à des circuits intégrés, d'une antenne à balayage conique à une antenne monopulse. Seul le nom est resté le même.

----------


## Flappie

> je suis déçue ,j avais prévue d être la demain et je viens d apprendre que je découche demain soir.  une prochaine


T'inquiète, on sera toujours là le mardi d'après.  :;): 

Au fait, ce weekend j'ai terminé la campagne solo "Mjolnir response" fournie avec le Viggen. Ce fut très court -5 missions- mais très bon ! J'ai vraiment hâte qu'Heatblur nous sorte une carte dédiée à la bestiole. Quel plaisir ce fut de raser les sapins en afterburner !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'hésite à poser ça ici ou sur le topic de HQ4DCS, je le fais ici car je pense que le problème vient de DCS et non pas du générateur de mission.


Salut ! Tu pourrais m'envoyer la mission à l'adresse e-mail sur le site de HQ4DCS que je regarde ?

EDIT : Par "la mission", je veux dire "le fichier .miz", pas le template

----------


## frostphoenyx

Il est sympa le Viggen ? Je ne sais pas trop quoi prendre pour les soldes DCS...

----------


## Flappie

Je m'auto-quote du wiki :




> L'AJS 37 est un module à part dans la galaxie DCS. Outre son potentiel de destruction naval et sa capacité à atterrir, ravitailler et redécoller sur n'importe quelle route, c'est -à ce jour- le mud mover le plus rapide du jeu. C'est aussi le premier module DCS équipé d'un radar sol. Enfin, son ordinateur de bord rétro et son HUD à la Star Wars garantissent le dépaysement. Il peut emporter canons, bombes, roquettes, missiles air-air, missiles air-sol, et même un lanceur de sous-munitions.
> 
> Il présente hélas quelques inconvénients notables : un nombre restreint d'emports, un nombre restreint de combinaisons d'armes dû aux limitations de l'ordinateur de bord, l'absence de canon embarqué, et l'absence de contremesures embarquées. Mais ce n'est pas tout : sa spécialisation dans l'attaque de cibles préprogrammées (pinpoint strikes) le rend peu performant lorsqu'il doit assurer un rôle de CAS (close air support) : sa caméra -réservée au Maverick- est dépourvue de zoom, et ses pods roquettes se vident tous en un seul tir _[NDR: je ne suis plus trop sûr de ce point]_. Toutes ces contraintes laissent peu de place à l'improvisation, et vous forceront à ravitailler fréquemment. Pour finir, l'AJS n'est pas taillé pour la chasse. N'espérez pas sortir vainqueur d'un duel avec un Mirage 2000C à compétences égales : c'est hautement improbable.
> 
> En bref, si vous êtes un mordu d'attaque au sol, que vous avez un penchant pour le rase-mottes à fond la caisse et pour les batailles navales, et si vous êtes assez patient pour programmer vos attaques par le biais d'une interface homme-machine digne d'un film SF des années 60, le Viggen vous tend les bras !


Le Viggen est toujours en early-access (2 ans et demi après sa sortie) mais il s'est grandement amélioré dernièrement. Ah, et c'est le seul appareil de DCS, avec le Harrier, doté d'une marche arrière.  :;):

----------


## Tugais

> […]


Il y a de fortes chances que ce soit lié au soucis de modélisation des dégâts sous DCS malheureusement :/ Ça arrive très régulièrement et avec les véhicules également. Le meilleur moyen de détruire à coup sûr ta cible est un coup au but.

J'ai vu des dizaines de fois, de simples camions de transport survivre à des impacts de bombes de 250kg à moins de 10 mètres ou des hits direct de canons de 20mm. Totalement aberrant … Le problème remonte régulièrement sur les forums d'ED, mais Wags et Nine Line n'y voient rien de choquant. Je rêve parfois que l'on ai le système implémenté sur IL-2.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Je m'auto-quote du wiki :
> 
> 
> 
> Le Viggen est toujours en early-access (2 ans et demi après sa sortie) mais il s'est grandement amélioré dernièrement. Ah, et c'est le seul appareil de DCS, avec le Harrier, doté d'une marche arrière.


Ok merci Flappie. Ouais c'est pas pour moi ^^

Et le F5 ça donne quoi ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'ai vu des dizaines de fois, de simples camions de transport survivre à des impacts de bombes de 250kg à moins de 10 mètres ou des hits direct de canons de 20mm.


Vraiment ? J'ai plutôt l'impression que la distinction se situe au niveau mou/blindé. En gros, les camions et autres mous se déglinguent de façon plutôt réaliste (une poignée de 20mm ou une bombe pas trop loin suffisent), mais dès que c'est légèrement blindé (on parle pas de T-90, mais d'un simple BTR-80) alors c'est une autre histoire : en dehors de l'impact direct de Mk82 ou du 30mm, pas de salut.

Le pire c'est qu'apparement ce n'est pas si irréaliste que ça. Il y avait eu un long thread sur les forums d'ED où de vrais pilotes et apparentés expliquaient qu'en effet, un blindé ne sera jamais détruit par une bombe de 250 Kg à moins qu'elle lui tombe pile dessus. Ce seraient plutôt les autres simus, genre Falcon 4, qui auraient tendance à exagérer la zone d'effet. Le problème, bien sûr, c'est que même si un char ne sera pas détruit par un near miss, il pourra décheniller, etc. Et comme DCS, avec son système de points de vie, ne prend pas en compte la différence entre mobility-kill, k-kill, etc... Ben on se retrouve avec des chars trop résistants.

Ah, et il y a aussi un des types de hangars, je ne sais plus lequel, qui est TOTALEMENT indestructible. Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont fait mais on peut vider un B-52 dessus, il ne bronche pas. Je l'avais exclu de la liste des cibles HQ4DCS pour cette raison d'ailleurs. Il faudra que je retrouve son nom.

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Ok merci Flappie. Ouais c'est pas pour moi ^^
> 
> Et le F5 ça donne quoi ?


Le F5 c'est la vie.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Le F5 c'est la vie.


A ce point là ?  ::XD::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je plussoi, c'est vraiment un avion excellent !

----------


## nephyl

C'est un avion très rafraichissant  ::ninja::

----------


## frostphoenyx

> C'est un avion très rafraichissant


Houla ça veut dire quoi ?  ::):

----------


## nephyl

> Houla ça veut dire quoi ?


Appuie sur F5 tu verras...

----------


## Tugais

> […]


Je pense me souvenir du topic dont tu fais allusion, notamment la discussion autour des points de vie des véhicules. Nine Line avait d'ailleurs évoqué que bientôt™ , un système visuel de la progression des dégâts serait mis en place afin de distinguer facilement à quel point un véhicule a souffert d'une attaque.

Cela dit, je suis catégorique sur la permissivité du système concernant l'aire de dégâts des explosifs face aux cibles softs. J'ai passé plus de 6 heures hier après-midi a éditer une mission comprenant plusieurs sections d'infanterie et je suis toujours effaré que des obus de mortier ou que des obus HE tirés par des blindés explosant à quelques mètres d'eux ne les souffle pas, voir ne leur occasionne aucun dégât (selon la barre de vie).

Concernant l'exagération de Falcon 4/BMS ou IL-2 je suis sceptique. Je n'ai pas d'expérience militaire contrairement au reste de ma famille, mais de ce qu'ils m'ont décrits, la représentation des effets au sol de ces deux derniers titres sont plus cohérents que ce que nous avons actuellement sur DCS. Au delà de ces témoignages, il y a une foultitude de vidéos facilement accessible sur le net, notamment sur les conflits de la seconde moitié du XXème siècle où l'on se rend parfaitement compte de la létalité de bombes et rockets lors d'attaques au sol.

Après ce ne sont que des détails en attente de correction, ED a déjà pris le temps de revoir les animations et la représentation des impacts au sol depuis la 2.0. Avec un peu de chance, ils continueront de bosser sur cet aspect au fil des années à venir. Il faut juste être (très) patient.

*Edit* : Concernant le F-5 c'est un super appareil, surtout pour commencer. C'est très rustique et limité dans ses systèmes - pas de HUD, tout se fait aux instruments - mais cela en fait une excellente école avant de passer à un appareil plus récent avec une avionique "moderne".

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Appuie sur F5 tu verras...


 ::XD:: 




> *Edit* : Concernant le F-5 c'est un super appareil, surtout pour commencer. C'est très rustique et limité dans ses systèmes - pas de HUD, tout se fait aux instruments - mais cela en fait une excellente école avant de passer à un appareil plus récent avec une avionique "moderne".


Ok merci  :;):

----------


## war-p

> Je pense me souvenir du topic dont tu fais allusion, notamment la discussion autour des points de vie des véhicules. Nine Line avait d'ailleurs évoqué que bientôt™ , un système visuel de la progression des dégâts serait mis en place afin de distinguer facilement à quel point un véhicule a souffert d'une attaque.
> 
> Cela dit, je suis catégorique sur la permissivité du système concernant l'aire de dégâts des explosifs face (aux cibles softs. J'ai passé plus de 6 heures hier après-midi a éditer une mission comprenant plusieurs sections d'infanterie et je suis toujours effaré que des obus de mortier ou que des obus HE tirés par des blindés explosant à quelques mètres d'eux ne les souffle pas, voir ne leur occasionne aucun dégât (selon la barre de vie).
> 
> Concernant l'exagération de Falcon 4/BMS ou IL-2 je suis sceptique. Je n'ai pas d'expérience militaire contrairement au reste de ma famille, mais de ce qu'ils m'ont décrits, la représentation des effets au sol de ces deux derniers titres sont plus cohérents que ce que nous avons actuellement sur DCS. Au delà de ces témoignages, il y a une foultitude de vidéos facilement accessible sur le net, notamment sur les conflits de la seconde moitié du XXème siècle où l'on se rend parfaitement compte de la létalité de bombes et rockets lors d'attaques au sol.
> 
> Après ce ne sont que des détails en attente de correction, ED a déjà pris le temps de revoir les animations et la représentation des impacts au sol depuis la 2.0. Avec un peu de chance, ils continueront de bosser sur cet aspect au fil des années à venir. Il faut juste être (très) patient.
> 
> *Edit* : Concernant le F-5 c'est un super appareil, surtout pour commencer. C'est très rustique et limité dans ses systèmes - pas de HUD, tout se fait aux instruments - mais cela en fait une excellente école avant de passer à un appareil plus récent avec une avionique "moderne".


Tiens justement en parlant de vidéos sur internet, sur ce même topic sur le forum (je pense) il y avait une vidéo qui traînait qui montrait justement des tests de bombes face à des chars. Ils se trouve que malgré des explosions assez impressionnantes, les blindés n'étaient pas plus affecté que ça tant qu'il n'y avait pas de direct hit. La vérité se trouve donc entre les deux modèles. Le plus gros problème actuellement vient des armes à sous munitions qui sont inefficaces contre la plupart des véhicules. (Il faut mettre la sauce pour détruire un camion)

----------


## nephyl

> *Edit* : Concernant le F-5 c'est un super appareil, surtout pour commencer. C'est très rustique et limité dans ses systèmes - pas de HUD, tout se fait aux instruments - mais cela en fait une excellente école avant de passer à un appareil plus récent avec une avionique "moderne".


Je suis d'accord sur le fait que le F-5 est une bonne plateforme pour s'améliorer et la simplicité des systèmes fait qu'on peut se concentrer sur le pilotage.
C'est également un avion vraiment fun à piloter et super agile quand il n'est pas full loaded.
Par contre je ne suis pas convaincu par le fait que ce soit un bon premier avion. 
Son armement a des enveloppes de tirs très réduite, il n'y a aucune aide à l'attaque au sol, il n'y a pas de centrale inertielle, le radar ne voit pas grand chose et l'absence de Hud fait qu'on doit jongler entre les instruments. On rajoute que le RWR ne peut pas voir les sources et les lock en même temps et qu'il n'y a pas d'IFF.
Ensuite il y a peu de systèmes d'armes disponibles et donc de possibilités. 
Je ne dis pas que c'est un mauvais avion. Pour le peu que je l'ai piloté, je l'ai beaucoup aimé et je me suis vraiment bien amusé il y a 2 semaines pendant la mission avec les oldies. 
Je dis juste que je pense que dans l'optique de l'entrée dans une simu comme DCS, il me semble plus pertinent de commencer avec un avion plus moderne et multi-rôle.

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

> [...] un avion plus moderne et multi-rôle.


Le F/A-18C est une bonne alternative  :;): 

Je suis passé de l'A-10C au Hornet, même si les deux sont assez récents, il y a plus d'assistance dans le F/A-18C que ce soit pour le démarrage, l'atterissage, le vol ou l'utilisation de l'armement.
Il est bien plus accessible.
Mais je reste content d'avoir commencé par l'A-10C car je savoure bien l'Hornet pour sa vitesse de vol, sa maniabilité et sa polyvalence.

----------


## Cabfire

Avec les chaleurs et comme je n'envisage pas la simu sans VR je ne peux plus voler, il fait trop chaud ! 

Je m'en vais chercher une combine pour la danse de la pluie ...

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Je suis d'accord sur le fait que le F-5 est une bonne plateforme pour s'améliorer et la simplicité des systèmes fait qu'on peut se concentrer sur le pilotage.
> C'est également un avion vraiment fun à piloter et super agile quand il n'est pas full loaded.
> Par contre je ne suis pas convaincu par le fait que ce soit un bon premier avion. 
> Son armement a des enveloppes de tirs très réduite, il n'y a aucune aide à l'attaque au sol, il n'y a pas de centrale inertielle, le radar ne voit pas grand chose et l'absence de Hud fait qu'on doit jongler entre les instruments. On rajoute que le RWR ne peut pas voir les sources et les lock en même temps et qu'il n'y a pas d'IFF.
> Ensuite il y a peu de systèmes d'armes disponibles et donc de possibilités. 
> Je ne dis pas que c'est un mauvais avion. Pour le peu que je l'ai piloté, je l'ai beaucoup aimé et je me suis vraiment bien amusé il y a 2 semaines pendant la mission avec les oldies. 
> Je dis juste que je pense que dans l'optique de l'entrée dans une simu comme DCS, il me semble plus pertinent de commencer avec un avion plus moderne et multi-rôle.


Attention j'ai jamais dit que c'était mon premier avion hein. Je cherche à acheter d'autres modules, j'ai déjà FC3, A10C, F18, F14, MI8, Blackshark 2, Mirage 2000, Harrier et Ormuz.

----------


## nephyl

> Avec les chaleurs et comme je n'envisage pas la simu sans VR je ne peux plus voler, il fait trop chaud ! 
> 
> Je m'en vais chercher une combine pour la danse de la pluie ...


Un gros ventilateur, double bénéf, t'es rafraichi et t'es encore plus immergé si t'as un cockpit ouvert  ::ninja::

----------


## Cabfire

Possible que je tente le coup, suis clairement en manque...

----------


## Tugais

> Attention j'ai jamais dit que c'était mon premier avion hein. Je cherche à acheter d'autres modules, j'ai déjà FC3, A10C, F18, F14, MI8, Blackshark 2, Mirage 2000, Harrier et Ormuz.


Je remarque que tu n'as pas d'appareil REDFOR en voilure fixe, pourquoi ne pas tenter le MiG-21bis ? Il paraît qu'il n'est pas mal du tout et très dépaysant pour ceux qui ont l'habitude de voler occidental. Cet appareil m'a toujours fait de l'oeil mais avec le Mirage 2000, difficile de se consacrer à un autre appareil pour le moment - vivement le 2000-5 \o/

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Je remarque que tu n'as pas d'appareil REDFOR en voilure fixe, pourquoi ne pas tenter le MiG-21bis ? Il paraît qu'il n'est pas mal du tout et très dépaysant pour ceux qui ont l'habitude de voler occidental. Cet appareil m'a toujours fait de l'oeil mais avec le Mirage 2000, difficile de se consacrer à un autre appareil pour le moment - vivement le 2000-5 \o/


Je le trouve moche  ::P:  Après pourquoi pas, s'il n'est pas trop archaïque...

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je le trouve moche  Après pourquoi pas, s'il n'est pas trop archaïque...


Le F-5E-3 c'est une Rolls Royes en terme d'ergonomie et de capacité de détection par rapport au Mig, mais le Mig-21 à plus de choix en air-sol et peut emporté plus de missile en AA

----------


## Sigps220

Attention le Mig 21 est un avion super rustique et d'un pilotage plutôt complexe. L'atterrissage est complexe avec une vitesse élevé et un angle peu prononcé. 

Le Viggen est un très bon avion pour quelqu'un qui recherche un appareil ancien mais pas trop. Il y a un hud qui affiche quelques informations, et il est d'un pilotage plutôt sympathique. D'autant que c'est le seul appareil disposant d'un radar air-sol, à terme le Hornet et le F16 auront également un radar AG. 
Il est en accès anticipé mais il est déjà pleinement fonctionnement. Heatblur souhaite le remettre à niveau visuellement pour se rapprocher du Tomcat mais il fait parti des appareils les mieux modélisés sur DCS.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Le F-5E-3 c'est une Rolls Royes en terme d'ergonomie et de capacité de détection par rapport au Mig, mais le Mig-21 à plus de choix en air-sol et peut emporté plus de missile en AA





> Attention le Mig 21 est un avion super rustique et d'un pilotage plutôt complexe. L'atterrissage est complexe avec une vitesse élevé et un angle peu prononcé. 
> 
> Le Viggen est un très bon avion pour quelqu'un qui recherche un appareil ancien mais pas trop. Il y a un hud qui affiche quelques informations, et il est d'un pilotage plutôt sympathique. D'autant que c'est le seul appareil disposant d'un radar air-sol, à terme le Hornet et le F16 auront également un radar AG. 
> Il est en accès anticipé mais il est déjà pleinement fonctionnement. Heatblur souhaite le remettre à niveau visuellement pour se rapprocher du Tomcat mais il fait parti des appareils les mieux modélisés sur DCS.


Merci  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

Sur les cibles blindées le système de dégât ne me choque également pas plus que cela. Un tank est finalement quelque chose de très résistant et difficile à détruire complétement, par contre il arrive fréquemment qu'ils soient endommagés en combat et doivent ensuite être réparés. La mise hors combat sans destruction n'est pas simulé par DCS effectivement. 

Mes critiques sur le modèle de dégâts concernent plutôt les cibles molles et les bâtiments. Il faut systématiquement un impact direct pour les détruire, les ondes de chocs et les fragments destructifs ne sont pas simulés. C'est pour ça que les groupes de camions sont quasi invincibles car il faut que la bombe tombe directement dessus (ou à quelques mètres). Je trouve également les avions très résistants aux fragments, là aussi il faut quasiment un impact direct pour une destruction.

----------


## war-p

Les avions en statique sont notoirement résistants... Depuis lockon donc bon problème connu  ::P:

----------


## Sigps220

Je considère les avions statique comme invincible, mais même les avions non contrôlés sont bien costauds.

----------


## Flappie

Pour les camions, j'ajoute que les dégâts collatéraux sont bien gérés. Récemment avec Zan, on a envoyé une GBU12 sur un groupe foutraque de 5 Ural. J'ai visé au milieu et j'en ai pété deux ou trois à l'impact, puis d'autres camions ont pété dans la minute qui a suivi.

Si on trouve ce type de cibles ce soir, il faudra que je pense à me filmer.

----------


## Kiloutyg

LE FA-18 c'est un F5 avec un plus gros cul et deux plus gros moteurs mais qui n'ont pas la même reprise, donc le F5 c'est la vie, bon deux sidewinder c'est leger mais ça suffit souvent. 

Le mig-21 c'est, je sais pas, une 4L? Le truc tu peux l'emmener faire un rallye ou escalader l'himalaya, mais aussi emmener tes gosses a l'ecoles et leurs gosses en hollande se drogué. 
Sinon c'est un tube de sopalin volant avec lequelle tu peux faire absolument tout. 

Les deux n'ont pas d'ordi de bord donc c'est a l'ancienne. 

Moi je conseille les deux, même si les autres mig sopalin se valent plus ou beaucoups moins.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Bon finalement je vais ptet prendre le Viggen hein  ::P:

----------


## Kiloutyg

Le Viggen est bien, ceci dit y a pas grands monde qui continu a le piloter ici, en tout cas en multi.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Le Viggen est bien, ceci dit y a pas grands monde qui continu a le piloter ici, en tout cas en multi.


Y'a une raison particulière ?

----------


## Sigps220

> Y'a une raison particulière ?


Je n'ai jamais été très présent en multi à cause de mes horaires de boulot, mais pour ma part j'ai délaissé le Viggen à cause du Hornet. 
Mon temps de vol ne me permet malheureusement pas de voler suffisamment pour être au top sur 2 appareils, déjà que sur un appareil j'ai du mal ! 

Après le Viggen est plutôt simple à prendre en mains avec une procédure de démarrage courte, un atterrissage facile (ILS sur le HUD + autothrottle + reverse qui permet de s'arrêter sur un mouchoir). L'absence de ravitaillement en vol et autre éléments exotiques (appontage ou autre) permet de se focaliser sur le pilotage et la maitrise des armements.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Y'a une raison particulière ?


Il demande des missions ultra planifiés et ne peux faire que des taches assez spécifique: les objectifs doivent être sur des waypoints afin d'avoir le QFE et en dehors de faire des raids il ne sais pas faire grand chose d'autre (mais il a été concu pour ca)

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'est clairement l'appareil qui se prête le moins à l'improvisation en attaque sol. Personnellement, je l'ai délaissé à cause de l'arrivée du Tomcat, d'autant qu'on y joue à deux avec Zan.

Mais si tu es motivé par le Viggen en multi, je suis partant pour être ton wingman.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Oui, c'est clairement l'appareil qui se prête le moins à l'improvisation en attaque sol. Personnellement, je l'ai délaissé à cause de l'arrivée du Tomcat, d'autant qu'on y joue à deux avec Zan.
> 
> Mais si tu es motivé par le Viggen en multi, je suis partant pour être ton wingman.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

C'est possible d'avoir l'adresse du TS et les ID du serveur? Merci.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Le couple F18/F5 presente aussi l'avantage que chaque skills est transférable sur l'autre, ils se pilotent vraiment de manière très similaire dans le jeu(en tout cas je trouve). 

Mais bon en vrai faut être honnête, c'est une histoire de caprices avant tout et d'habitude de pratique du jeu.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Bon finalement j'ai pris le Grippen, le Huey et quelques campagnes  :;):

----------


## Bacab

> Bon finalement j'ai pris le Grippen, le Huey et quelques campagnes


Le Viggen plutôt, non ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Le Viggen plutôt, non ?


Oui pardon  ::XD::

----------


## Tugais

Ce serait cool un Grippen cela dit. Dommage qu'on en héritera qu'en tant qu'IA  ::cry::

----------


## Flappie

> Ce serait cool un Grippen cela dit. Dommage qu'on en héritera qu'en tant qu'IA


Non, ce ne sera pas le JAS39 Gripen mais le J35 Draken. Il n'est pas exclu qu'ils fassent un module J35, cela dit.

----------


## Flappie

Merci à tous les pilotes du soir de lire (ou relire) le briefing d'Empnicolas.

----------


## Tugais

> Non, ce ne sera pas le JAS39 Gripen mais le J35 Draken. Il n'est pas exclu qu'ils fassent un module J35, cela dit.


Merci pour la correction !

----------


## ze_droopy

Bon les gars, qu'on utilise SRS ou pas, il va falloir organiser les comms sur TS parce que ce soir c'était incompréhensible. Depuis les couples Pilote/RIO, c'est devenu pire qu'avant.

----------


## Flappie

Tu as raison, les pilotes/RIO Tomcat doivent se configurer des whispers.

----------


## Tugais

Si vous utilisez TS il y a une excellent solution logicielle (payante) : Univers Radio. SRS s'est inspiré de ce soft qui est plus complet et gère notamment les comm' entre deux pilotes d'un même appareil par l'inter.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Vers 20h30 je lance DCS stable (installé hier) pour mettre le cockpit du KA-50 en anglais, histoire de pas trop galérer. Bien sur j'oublie l'ABRIS qui lui restera en russe  :haha:  trouver le WP1 ne fut pas très difficile, mais difficile d'avoir un visuel sur les blindés sans se mettre à découvert. Je me suis bien attardé sur le WP1 sans être très efficace et je me fais plus ou moins abattre... Je repars avec un nouveau kamov, mais pas moyen d'activer un autre WP sur l'ABRIS, tant pis je me dirigerais avec F10 vers les SA-11.

Une soirée sympa et une mission sympathique  :;): , ça change des serveurs blueflag tout seul.

----------


## Vaught

> Bon les gars, qu'on utilise SRS ou pas, il va falloir organiser les comms sur TS parce que ce soir c'était incompréhensible. Depuis les couples Pilote/RIO, c'est devenu pire qu'avant.


Moi j'ai trouvé les comms super fluides  ::ninja:: 

Non t'as raison, faut qu'on se fasse des whispers sur TS c'était le vrai bazar par moments.

Et merci Nico pour cette mission qui pique bien  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> Si vous utilisez TS il y a une excellent solution logicielle (payante) : Univers Radio. SRS s'est inspiré de ce soft qui est plus complet et gère notamment les comm' entre deux pilotes d'un même appareil par l'inter.


Merci, je ne connaissais pas. Par contre, s'il faut que tous les canards volants paye, ça va pas le faire. On ferait aussi bien d'utiliser SRS. Je vais monter un wiki sur le sujet, tiens. On va finir par y arriver.




> Une soirée sympa et une mission sympathique , ça change des serveurs blueflag tout seul.


Heureux que ça t'ait plu.  ::):  N'hésite pas à acheter un micro sur le Bon Coin, ça coûte rien. Les webcams ont un micro intégré aussi, si tu en possèdes une.

Quelques photos de la soirée :

Vaugoo


Mon bureau. On est pas bien, là ?


J'ai bien aimé le contraste entre la pièce de collection (je parle de l'hélico, pas de jok) et la ville toute neuve derrière.


Wannamama en action.


Là, je crois que c'est Nico en passe plus-TBA-que-ça-tu-meurs.


Mini Gazelle, maxi Blackshark !


Marre de se faire plomber par le SA-11, on prend des Hueys ! (finalement, la route est tellement longue qu'on n'ira pas jusque-là)


Mon crash Hollywoodien après une passe culottée en Huey.

----------


## nephyl

Merci pour la partie d'hier soir. 
Merci pour l'avion personnalisé, je ne sais pas si l'intention première était de me vanner  :^_^:  mais au final ça m'a fait plaisir. 
Je n'ai pas eu à décoller du PA suisse
Je rejoins les commentaires concernant le TS. Je ne connais pas TS en profondeur, est-ce qu'il est possible de config 2 boutons un pour le chan et l'autre pour le whisper à une personne précise?

----------


## Flappie

Au fait, je pense avoir trouvé le contact RWR mystère 'LB' : le SA-3 est surnommé 'Low Blow'.

https://www.ausairpower.net/sams-iads.html

----------


## nephyl

J'ai trouvé ça sur le site off
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3303542/

----------


## nephyl

Et il y a le wiki d'Hoggit sur le RWR qui est sympa 

https://wiki.hoggitworld.com/view/RWR

Va falloir que je révise  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

> Et il y a le wiki d'Hoggit sur le RWR qui est sympa 
> 
> https://wiki.hoggitworld.com/view/RWR


Sympa mais incomplet : hier, je n'y ai pas trouvé le 'LB'.

Pour TS, oui tu peux faire des whispers personnalisés, mais c'est pas super simple à configurer. Je ferai un wiki là-dessus avant de faire un wiki sur Simple Radio.

----------


## nephyl

> Sympa mais incomplet : hier, je n'y ai pas trouvé le 'LB'.
> 
> Pour TS, oui tu peux faire des whispers personnalisés, mais c'est pas super simple à configurer. Je ferai un wiki là-dessus avant de faire un wiki sur Simple Radio.


Sinon il n'y a pas moyen de faire simplement ça via des chan? J'ai un très vague souvenir lointain que tu peux parler via un bouton à la tous les chan. Je ne sais plus si c'était de base ou un plug-in.
Genre tu mets les paires pilot/RIO dans des chan séparé comme ça ils peuvent se parler entre-eux en voice-activation ou push to talk et pour parler sur la radio générale ils ont un bouton.

----------


## Vaught

Oui, Patou, c'est le whisper  ::P:

----------


## Cabfire

Pourquoi vous ne passez pas par SRS sinon ? C'est quand meme chouette pour avoir une ambiance au top et rajouter une couche de simu.

----------


## nephyl

> Oui, Patou, c'est le whisper


Ok  ::XD::  je croyais que le whisper c'était parler à une seul personne.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Petite question : jusqu'à présent je n'ai fait que du A2A et j'aimerais bien tenter un peu de A2G , qu'est ce qui est le moins prise de tête : A10, Harrier ou F18 ? Je parle uniquement de la gestion de l'armement, pas le reste du pilotage.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Petite question : jusqu'à présent je n'ai fait que du A2A et j'aimerais bien tenter un peu de A2G , qu'est ce qui est le moins prise de tête : A10, Harrier ou F18 ? Je parle uniquement de la gestion de l'armement, pas le reste du pilotage.


Le A-10C est plus ergonomique/intuitif a condition d'avoir un HOTAS et de préférence un Warthog évidemment.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Le A-10C est plus ergonomique/intuitif a condition d'avoir un HOTAS et de préférence un Warthog évidemment.


J'ai un Thrustmaster T-Flight Hotas X.

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

Hello, je n'ai pas pu participer à la mission d'hier soir, mais j'aimerais bien celle de mardi prochain.
Flappie m'a passé les accès TS, faut-il DL des modules ou applications non comprises dans les version Stable et OB de DCS pour voler avec vous ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai un Thrustmaster T-Flight Hotas X.


Ça va être juste...
F-18/Harrier c'est moins ergonomique mais ils disposent de moins de boutons sur les manettes/manches, peut-être plus adaptable sur ton HOTAS X? 
Dans tous les cas tu vas jouer beaucoup avec les raccourcis clavier.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Hello, je n'ai pas pu participer à la mission d'hier soir, mais j'aimerais bien celle de mardi prochain.
> Flappie m'a passé les accès TS, faut-il DL des modules ou applications non comprises dans les version Stable et OB de DCS pour voler avec vous ?


Nope, même DCS f2p suffit.
Sauf peut-être prendre le golfe persique sur lequel ça vole pas mal.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Le A10C est très ergonomique quand tu as compris mais la découverte et la configuration sont rudes et ça demande vraiment un hotas complet si on n'est pas maso. Quitte à investir dans un appareil complet qui nécessite pas trop de commandes hotas et qui fait aussi bien du AA que du AG le F18 me semble un bon choix.

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

> Nope, même DCS f2p suffit.
> Sauf peut-être prendre le golfe persique sur lequel ça vole pas mal.


Je ne parlais pas des modules de DCS, pour ça je suis équipé (A-10C, F/A-18C, Persian Golf).  :;): 
Je me suis mal exprimé, mais je parlais plus de modules non compris, par exemple la TacView ou les applications spécialisées pour l'ATC ou AWACS (j'ai vu que ça existait dans certaines commus)

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Ça va être juste...
> F-18/Harrier c'est moins ergonomique mais ils disposent de moins de boutons sur les manettes/manches, peut-être plus adaptable sur ton HOTAS X? 
> Dans tous les cas tu vas jouer beaucoup avec les raccourcis clavier.





> Le A10C est très ergonomique quand tu as compris mais la découverte et la configuration sont rudes et ça demande vraiment un hotas complet si on n'est pas maso. Quitte à investir dans un appareil complet qui nécessite pas trop de commandes hotas et qui fait aussi bien du AA que du AG le F18 me semble un bon choix.


Ok merci, va pour le F18 alors.

----------


## nephyl

> Je ne parlais pas des modules de DCS, pour ça je suis équipé (A-10C, F/A-18C, Persian Golf). 
> Je me suis mal exprimé, mais je parlais plus de modules non compris, par exemple la TacView ou les applications spécialisées pour l'ATC ou AWACS (j'ai vu que ça existait dans certaines commus)


On joue sur la stable sans aucun plug-in obligatoire.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je ne parlais pas des modules de DCS, pour ça je suis équipé (A-10C, F/A-18C, Persian Golf). 
> Je me suis mal exprimé, mais je parlais plus de modules non compris, par exemple la TacView ou les applications spécialisées pour l'ATC ou AWACS (j'ai vu que ça existait dans certaines commus)


Aucun add-on obligatoire (sauf si on passe sur SRS). TacView c'est optionnel, mais ça sert forcement, et nous n'utilisons pas lotATC (faute de contrôleurs aussi).

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

> On joue sur la stable sans aucun plug-in obligatoire.





> Aucun add-on obligatoire (sauf si on passe sur SRS). TacView c'est optionnel, mais ça sert forcement, et nous n'utilisons pas lotATC (faute de contrôleurs aussi).


Reçu ! Merci pour vos réponses.  :;):

----------


## Jokletox

SRS j'avais testé et j'avais trouvé ça chiant de devoir appuyer sur un bouton à chaque fois qu'on veut parler. Surtout que dans le feu de l'action j'oublie une fois sur deux... J'ai jamais aimé les "push to talk" de toute façon...

----------


## Cabfire

En meme temps les radios sur ce type d'appareil fonctionne de cette façon j'imagine non ?

----------


## nephyl

Je suis passé au push to talk. Avec un bouton bien placé on s'y fait vite.

----------


## ze_droopy

Ça fonctionne avec ce principe a bord, bien sûr. Ça rajoute clairement une couche de sim.

----------


## Flappie

> Le A-10C est plus ergonomique/intuitif a condition d'avoir un HOTAS et de préférence un Warthog évidemment.


Je proteste !  ::o: 

J'ai toujours trouvé l'A-10C trop compliqué, notamment à cause du SOI*, mais pas seulement. Il est tellement sophistiqué qu'on a l'impression d'être un technicien de 20 ans devant le panneau de contrôle d'une centrale nucléaire. J'avais tout le temps peur de faire une connerie ou de me retrouver dans une impasse. Bon, il est vrai que je n'y ai pas touché depuis longtemps : à l'époque je ne maîtrisais que le Su-25T et le Ka-50.

Tout ça pour dire que je lui préfère de très loin le Harrier, qui est :
+ plus simple à démarrer
+ bien plus rapide
+ doté d'une avionique relativement simple
+ unique dans DCS, de par sa capacité VTOL

*commande qui sélectionne parmi les 2 MFCD et le HUD, l'écran que le pilote souhaite contrôler. 





> SRS j'avais testé et j'avais trouvé ça chiant de devoir appuyer sur un bouton à chaque fois qu'on veut parler. Surtout que dans le feu de l'action j'oublie une fois sur deux... J'ai jamais aimé les "push to talk" de toute façon...


Ah, SRS n'est pas doté de la détection vocale ? Je n'en sais rien, je suis un addict du push to talk.

J'adore SRS mais il est vrai qu'il y a un gap à passer quand on y goûte la première fois. Et pour ceux qui débutent sur DCS, ajouter un gap est rarement une bonne idée... Je vais commencer par créer des sous-canaux pour les Tomcats, et je vais faire un tuto sur le whisper.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Je proteste ! 
> 
> J'ai toujours trouvé l'A-10C trop compliqué, notamment à cause du SOI*, mais pas seulement. Il est tellement sophistiqué qu'on a l'impression d'être un technicien de 20 ans devant le panneau de contrôle d'une centrale nucléaire. J'avais tout le temps peur de faire une connerie ou de me retrouver dans une impasse. Bon, il est vrai que je n'y ai pas touché depuis longtemps : à l'époque je ne maîtrisais que le Su-25T et le Ka-50.
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que je lui préfère de très loin le Harrier, qui est :
> + plus simple à démarrer
> + bien plus rapide
> + doté d'une avionique relativement simple
> + unique dans DCS, de par sa capacité VTOL
> ...


Bon du coup pour lâcher des Mavericks le plus simplement possible, Harrier ou F18 ?

----------


## Flappie

Je ne connais pas le F/A-18C, mais j'ai cru comprendre que son avionique était très proche de celle du Harrier. Le Hornet est vraiment très polyvalent : chasse, CAS et SEAD. Le Harrier ne fait que du CAS. A toi de voir ce que tu préfères.

----------


## war-p

Il y a toujours cette notion de SOI sur le hornet (comme sur le f16 par ailleurs, et je suis étonné que ça soit pas le cas sur le harrier) mais c'est relativement simple vu que c'est commandé par un sélecteur sur le stick et qu'il y a une indication sur les écrans/systèmes qui sont en cours d'utilisation.

----------


## ze_droopy

Le SOI, c'est la meme chose sur F18, Harrier ou A-10C. Le SPI aussi d'ailleurs, ou presque. Ce qui change, c'est le niveau d'intégration des senseurs bien supérieur sur le A-10C... Au prix d'une complexité plus élevé, modérée par une ergonomie améliorée.

----------


## Jokletox

> En meme temps les radios sur ce type d'appareil fonctionne de cette façon j'imagine non ?


Ha mais c'est comme ça sur tous les zinc, même sur un Airbus ou un DR400. IRL c'est pas gênant car tu passe pas ton temps à la radio mais bon là dans un jeu j'aime bien pouvoir parler quand je veux ^^ 

D'ailleurs pourquoi vous êtes presque tous en push to talk plutôt qu'avec une activation vocale bien réglée ?

----------


## Cabfire

Je comprend complètement ton point de vu  ::): 

Après pour moi effectivement DCS c'est plus une simu qu'un jeu, quand on passe sous SRS pour une mission avec chef d'escadrille l'ambiance change du tout au tout.

----------


## nephyl

> D'ailleurs pourquoi vous êtes presque tous en push to talk plutôt qu'avec une activation vocale bien réglée ?


Pour éviter de faire des bruits parasites comme souffler ou quand je vapote.
Autant à 4-5 personnes l'activation vocale passe tranquille, autant à 10 ça devient limite. Entre les vapoteurs, les enfants, les compagnons, les bruits de cuisine ou ceux qui ont la TV allumé dans la même pièce, les bruit de la rue, etc... Ca peut devenir vite dérangeant. 
Le type de jeu fait beaucoup sur la tolérance au bruits parasites. Dans un jeu d'action où ça pète de partout, c'est moins dérangeant que dans DCS ou des tu dois être attentif aux com qui se résument parfois à un mot. En plus, plus il y a de bruit, moins on écoute.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Si vous cherchez un document qui liste les menaces air-sol sur DCS je vous propose ce pdf:
http://www.476vfightergroup.com/down...do=file&id=486

Bon c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus pratique car il faut faire des retours windows, mais je trouve le document plutôt pas mal avec les infos de portées, des vues du dessus/cotés, par contre tout est en anglais.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Bon du coup pour lâcher des Mavericks le plus simplement possible, Harrier ou F18 ?


Le F-18 est plus simple car il n'a pas de DMT ( une camera à l'avant du nez) mais les deux reste très proche




> J'ai un Thrustmaster T-Flight Hotas X.


L'A-10C reste utilisable avec ton matériel mais il faut prévoir des modificateurs pour le choix des SOI, TRIM, déplacement dans les écrans et la vue si tu n'a pas de trackIR ou équivalent. Je te conseil également d'utiliser le claver en même temps pour certains raccourcis: les FLAPS (F, Shift+FCtrl+F), le train (G), passer en au canon (C dé mémoire), naviguer entre les mod CCIP, CCRP, NAV, ... (","), asservir au point d'interet (C ou V je ne sais plus) ou au contraire faire un reset de l’asservissement (C ou V je ne sais plus), activer le pilot Auto avec A.

Sinon effectivement il va falloir trouver un truc pour les comme radio car ça devient vite le bordel avec les comms pilot/Rio qui essaye d'identifier une cible dans une bouillie de pixel. Sinon, effectivement la mission d'hier était un peu difficile.

----------


## Flappie

> Le SOI, c'est la meme chose sur F18, Harrier ou A-10C.


Ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas touché au Harrier, mais il me semblait que j'avais un chapeau par MFCD. J'ai rêvé ?




> Si vous cherchez un document qui liste les menaces air-sol sur DCS je vous propose ce pdf:
> http://www.476vfightergroup.com/down...do=file&id=486


Oui, il est dans l'OP depuis un moment, et c'est là que j'ai commencé ma recherche hier : il ne mentionne par le 'LB' non plus, donc il n'est pas complet.


"La màj est arrriivéééééé-ééée,
Sans s'preesseeeeer,
La bonne grossse màj,
La très grosse màj,
Avec ses fixes et ses amélios"

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas touché au Harrier, mais il me semblait que j'avais un chapeau par MFCD. J'ai rêvé ?


Dans le MFCD maitre est toujours celui de droite en revanche, il faut parfois désigner le senseur maitre: DMT (écran de droite) puis IRMV (écran de gauche)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> "La màj est arrriivéééééé-ééée,
> Sans s'preesseeeeer,
> La bonne grossse màj,
> La très grosse màj,
> Avec ses fixes et ses amélios"


"HARMS now will not switch targets after launch." ca explique peut etre pourquoi les SEAD étaient mauvais hier

----------


## frostphoenyx

Là c'est le moment où la stable et l'open sont compatibles, non ?

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas touché au Harrier, mais il me semblait que j'avais un chapeau par MFCD. J'ai rêvé ?
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, il est dans l'OP depuis un moment, et c'est là que j'ai commencé ma recherche hier : il ne mentionne par le 'LB' non plus, donc il n'est pas complet.
> 
> 
> "La màj est arrriivéééééé-ééée,
> Sans s'preesseeeeer,
> ...


T'as bien la dernière version disponible? Car il est dans la partie 9-Target Tracking Radar - Low Blow, apparemment il guide des missiles Sa-3. Bon là c'est en cherchant au calme, en jeu quand t'es locké c'est tout de suite moins pratique.

----------


## Flappie

Si j'avais cherché "Low Blow", oui, j'aurais trouvé. Mais je cherchais "LB", et je n'ai pas trouvé de résultat.

Interview d'Oleg Tishchencko, fraîchement sortie de prison. On en apprend un peu plus sur la frontière très fine entre son hobby perso et son ancien boulot chez ED : https://meduza.io/en/feature/2019/06...ebrity-in-jail

La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'ils le réengagent.  ::): 




> By the way, we already came to an agreement about bringing me back to work. I’m starting on Monday in the same exact job. They asked me themselves whether I wanted to come back.


Ça fait plaisir de savoir que quelqu'un d'aussi passionné par le F-16 va poursuivre le développement de son simu.

----------


## Olis

17.7 Go de mise à jour  ::O:

----------


## Wannamama

> Wannamama en action.
> https://i.ibb.co/8NBL6zS/Screen-190625-231206.png


Heureusement c'est pendant mon second vol. Le premier ayant été interrompu par un SA-11 alors que je me battais pour essayer de lancer mes AGM-88  :^_^: .

En tout cas, première soirée pour ma part et c'était vraiment sympa. Encore merci pour la mission !

----------


## partizan

Ah pcq il y avait des Sead hier ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

::XD::  On en a chié. Mais comme le dit Empnicolas, maintenant que le HARM a été patché, ça fonctionnera mieux la prochaine fois.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Dites, j'arrive pas à me servir des Mavericks IF sur le Harrier, alors que pas de soucis sur le F18 . Master Switch On, sélectionné dans le store, RDY, uncaged ; j'arrive pas à bouger le TDC, que le Mav soit slaved ou pas au DMT . Ça vous parle ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Dites, j'arrive pas à me servir des Mavericks IF sur le Harrier, alors que pas de soucis sur le F18 . Master Switch On, sélectionné dans le store, RDY, uncaged ; j'arrive pas à bouger le TDC, que le Mav soit slaved ou pas au DMT . Ça vous parle ?


Il faut que les IRMV soit le SOI (IRMV marqué en haut à gauche).
La procédure sur l'utilisation des IRMV est disponible sur le wiki: http://wiki.zedroopy.net/doku.php?id=av-8b_harrier_ii

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Il faut que les IRMV soit le SOI (IRMV marqué en haut à gauche).
> La procédure sur l'utilisation des IRMV est disponible sur le wiki: http://wiki.zedroopy.net/doku.php?id=av-8b_harrier_ii


J'ai beau appuyer sur le bon sensor select, ça passe pas en IRMV, ça reste en INS .

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'ai beau appuyer sur le bon sensor select, ça passe pas en IRMV, ça reste en INS .


Il faut que tu rappuis sur le sensor select INS IRMV car il va alterné INS et IRMV

----------


## nephyl

S'il y en a qui galère avec le mode TOO des AGM-88 sur le F-18 voilà le résumé conci de ce qu'il faut d'après mes expériences foireuses :
- Master ARM ON -> AG
- Sur le DDI de gauche :Stores management system-> HARM->  TOO
- Avoir le diamant (TDC) sur le DDI de gauche
- Choisir la cible avec le bouton RAID/FLIR fov
- valider la cible avec le bouton cage/uncage
- Tirer !!!

Normalement ça marche avec les autres DDI mais comme la page des armes vient sur celui de gauche quand on appuie sur AG, j'ai pas testé.

----------


## Flappie

Si vos joujous sont trop capricieux,on peut aussi ressortir le Su-25T du placard...

----------


## frostphoenyx

LOL

----------


## nephyl

> Si vos joujous sont trop capricieux,on peut aussi ressortir le Su-25T du placard...


Ou on pourrait tous voler en F-14 et passer des heures à chercher pourquoi les missiles ne partent jamais au moment voulu...  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiloutyg

Non, mais c'est pour ça, faut arrêter avec ces avions smartphones !! F-5, mig 21-19-15 et Viggen avec quelques Gazelles et Huey et on est bon.

----------


## nephyl

> Non, mais c'est pour ça, faut arrêter avec ces avions smartphones !! F-5, mig 21-19-15 et Viggen avec quelques Gazelles et Huey et on est bon.


C'est sûr qu'il n'y aura jamais de problème pour utiliser un système d'arme avancé sur le F-5 vu qu'il n'y en a pas.  ::ninja:: 
Je te regarde aller faire le SEAD avec des rockets mardi prochain.  ::P:

----------


## Jokletox

Au fait je sais pas si vous avez vu mais mardi soir il pleuvait des F14 !

----------


## Kiloutyg

> C'est sûr qu'il n'y aura jamais de problème pour utiliser un système d'arme avancé sur le F-5 vu qu'il n'y en a pas. 
> Je te regarde aller faire le SEAD avec des rockets mardi prochain.


Je serais pas là ^^, du moins je serais sur pc portable ou juste sur clavier souris donc bon, si je suis là ce sera helico ou su-25t/a-10  ! (ceci dit j'ai jamais test le F65 au clavier souris)




> Au fait je sais pas si vous avez vu mais mardi soir il pleuvait des F14 !
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/06/27/757...6c73d229f6.jpg


C'est les meilleurs pour encaisser les Buk! Mais qu'on fait les SEAD?!

----------


## Flappie

> Je serais pas là ^^, du moins je serais sur pc portable ou juste sur clavier souris donc bon, si je suis là ce sera helico ou su-25t/a-10  ! (ceci dit j'ai jamais test le F65 au clavier souris)


Sinon tu peux péter des F-14 en Buk avec Combined Arms.  :;):

----------


## frostphoenyx

Bon je progresse en A2G ! J'arrive à lancer des Mavs IF avec le Harrier et F18 ; ainsi que des JSOW ! Par contre je fais que du BlueOnBlue  ::(: 

La vache sans les étiquettes c'est l'enfer pour repérer et identifier les troupes au sol...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Bon je progresse en A2G ! J'arrive à lancer des Mavs IF avec le Harrier et F18 ; ainsi que des JSOW ! Par contre je fais que du BlueOnBlue 
> La vache sans les étiquettes c'est l'enfer pour repérer et identifier les troupes au sol...


Ça vient avec le temps, au début je n'arrivais même pas à repérer une colonne de camions au milieu d'un champ.
Le TPOD aide énormément pour l'identification, ça va tout changer quand on l'aura dans le F-18.

Je m'en suis rendu compte ce soir. Après des mois sans lancer de mav avec le F-18, j'avais oublié à quel point il faut s'approcher dangereusement pour identifier un Shilka dans une colonne de véhicules.

----------


## frostphoenyx

OK ça me rassure, merci !

----------


## Flappie

Ma carte du Caucase pour DCS est enfin disponible au téléchargement au format image et non compressée.

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3305623/

Si vous repérez des erreurs ou si vous souhaitez y voir d'autres informations, dites-moi tout.

----------


## nephyl

> Ma carte du Caucase pour DCS est enfin disponible au téléchargement au format image et non compressée.
> 
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3305623/
> 
> Si vous repérez des erreurs ou si vous souhaitez y voir d'autres informations, dites-moi tout.


Bravo pour ta carte. 
Tu t'es lancé dans ce projet pour une utilisation en particulier?

----------


## Flappie

Merci.  ::): 

Il existe une carte datant de 2010 nommée TC-1 qui représente le "vieux" Caucase de l'ancêtre de DCS, Flaming Cliffs 2.  Elle représentait fidèlement le Caucase du jeu et tout le monde s'en servait pour ses briefings, y compris moi. Hélas, à peine deux ans plus tard, le théâtre était étendu à l'est (Black Shark 2) et TC-1 ne fut pas mise à jour. Quand il s'agissait d'exploiter l'est du théâtre du Caucase, les créateurs de missions se sont (re)mis à utiliser de vraies cartes géographiques, qui présentaient tout plein de choses qui n'existent pas en jeu. Puis en 2018, DCS 2.5 est sorti avec un Caucase entièrement refait : villes supprimées, forêts étendues, zone étirée un peu plus vers le sud... TC-1 est devenue obsolète.

Quelques mois après la sortie de DCS 2.5, j'ai lancé une campagne multijoueur ici-même et j'ai utilisé pour mes briefings une carte du vrai Caucase. Là, je me suis rendu compte à quel point le vrai et le faux Caucase étaient différents : routes, rivières, voies ferrées... Or, j'avais appris sur mon temps libre à faire tout plein de jolies cartes, et je me suis dit que j'étais "le bon gars à la bonne place". En furetant sur le serveur d'ED, j'ai vu qu'il y avait une vraie demande, et j'ai sauté sur l'occasion. Evidemment, ma campagne de 2018 n'a pas bénéficié de cette carte : on ne peut pas être à la fois au four et au moulin. Ce qui veut dire que je vais bientôt relancer une campagne, avec de jolis briefings...  ::trollface::

----------


## frostphoenyx

::):   ::):

----------


## Loloborgo

Beau boulot Flappie!

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Super boulot !

----------


## war-p

Yep, super boulot, faudra que je regarde si c'est possible de le tiler avec leaflet  :tired:  Oui mon projet de campagne dynamique avance petit à petit  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

Viper39 la tile déjà pour CombatFlite. Je peux vous mettre en contact, si besoin.

----------


## Jokletox

Le Mi-8 a t'il un intérêt autre que voler pour le plaisir ? Il n'a pas l'air d'être utilisé beaucoup lors des missions multi... Il est à 25$ en ce moment et il me tente bien, je suis dans ma phase hélico ^^ J'ai déjà réussi à enlever le Harrier du panier, mais pour le mi-8 j'hésite.

----------


## Flappie

Le Mi-8, je ne l'ai pas utilisé très souvent. Il a pour lui quelques avantages : c'est un bodet capable d'emporter un gros paquet de roquettes, il est plus rapide que le Huey, et il est je crois aussi un poil plus solide. Il est assez populaire chez les gens qui font du vol civil, car il peut porter des charges très lourdes.

Par contre à piloter, je prends pas trop mon pied avec. Non pas que son modèle de vol soit mauvais, mais c'est un avion qui tremble presque tout le temps : à basse vitesse, et notamment en phase d'atterro, et aussi quand on le pousse à sa vitesse maxi. Bref, il est puissant mais pataud. 

Je ne le pilote que quand une mission l'exige, parce que ça fait du bien de varier les plaisirs. Et aussi sur BlueFlag, quand je vole rouge (pas le choix).

----------


## Loloborgo

Joli coup de pub dans la newsletter d'ED ce vendredi, qui met en avant quelques Youtubers animant des vidéos sous DCS.

Je devrais faire une chaîne où je film mes crashs en boucle en Harrier et KA-50, autant ED me ferait de la pub à moi aussi!

----------


## frostphoenyx

::XD::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Joli coup de pub dans la newsletter d'ED ce vendredi, qui met en avant quelques Youtubers animant des vidéos sous DCS.


J'aime beaucoup le début du communiqué, _"DCS World modules can be challenging to learn but rewarding to master. Despite most DCS World modules including complete documentation and interactive training missions, you sometimes need a little bit more help."_
On sent bien les éléments de langage "houlalala les vidéos c'est bien mais n'ayez pas peur hein c'est pas indispensable notre jeu il est très très accessible avec plein de tutos."

D'ailleurs je me suis abonné à Growling Sidewinder il y a quelques semaines (ses Tacviews commentés sont super bien, c'est la première fois que je pige quelque chose à la tactique BVR) et je suis admiratif devant la qualité de ses vidéos de missions.

Celle-là par exemple (le briefing au début, les sons des missiles ajoutés à 13:12...)


Ça me donnerait presque envie de faire des résumés montés de nos missions avec un peu de post-prod.

----------


## war-p

> Viper39 la tile déjà pour CombatFlite. Je peux vous mettre en contact, si besoin.


Oui pourquoi pas, là pour le moment de toute façon je suis en train faire tout le système logique, je ferai l'affichage plus tard. Là où je sais s'il pourra le filer des conseils, c'est que je suis sur des technos web, j'utilise leaflet, et je sais s'il sait le faire (le framework) ou si je dois le faire à la mano.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Édit : hmm ça parle pas mal de gdal pour la conversion, de PNG et de projection. Je sens que je vais avoir du boulot.  :tired:

----------


## Tugais

> […]Ça me donnerait presque envie de faire des résumés montés de nos missions avec un peu de post-prod.


Si tu as pas mal de temps disponible ça peut-être super sympa, ça apporte clairement un plus et puis ça motive de nouveaux joueurs à franchir le pas.

Je fais de temps en temps des séquences vidéo, que ce soit juste des micro-séquences ou des intros pour les mini-campagnes qui me trottent dans la tête et que je suis amené à faire voler dans le groupe avec lequel j'évolue. Ça permet de donner le ton de la campagne, et si en plus tu accompagnes le tout avec brief exhaustif, ça motive d'autant plus les joueurs.

Voici une première vidéo d'intro d'une mini-campagne qui a débuté début Juin, sous la forme d'un reportage CNN.

XXX

Ou un mini-extrait d'un vol d'entrainement au vol en PS avec de nouveaux pilotes :

XXX

Ça fait toujours son petit effet de montrer à un joueur comment il évolue en vol.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Si tu as pas mal de temps disponible


Voilà, c'est le problème.  ::cry:: 

Mais j'essayerai quand même de bricoler quelque chose cet été pour voir.

Ça rend très bien le bandeau CNN sur la première vidéo. C'est fou comme il suffit d'ajouter un élément ou un filtre pour créer un effet intéressant.

----------


## Tugais

Pour le coup, c'est ce qui prend le moins de temps :x 2 minutes de Photoshop et un export vers un logiciel de montage vidéo.

Pour l'instant, je suis un parfait noob en terme de montage, mais disons que pour une minute de vidéo, ça me fait presque une heure de boulot. Entre le lancement du replay, son visionnage, la sélection d'un moment pertinent dans la vidéo, le choix du bon angle pour capturer la séquence que j'ai en tête, les cinquante trois essais pour avoir un mouvement de caméra à peu près naturel et au final l'exportation de la séquence.

Je suis sûr que les mecs qui ont de la bouteille vont bien plus vite. C'est comme tout j'imagine, à force d'essais on finit par avoir certains réflexes et "avoir l'oeil".

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai commencé le jeu il y a peu et.. j'ai quelques petites questions si vous le voulez bien.

J'apprends à voler avec le SU-33 avec un T16000.
J'ai effectué tous les tutos (et quelques missions) mis à part le dernier, d'ailleurs les trois tutos se limitent au porte avion (apponter, décoller et.. re-décoller).

Après avoir hurlé suite à l’accomplissement du premier objectif qui consistait à se poser sur un porte avion  ::w00t::  
Et été fier de moi après avoir réussis à décoller d'un porte avion  :B): 

La troisième mission me demande de décoller (comme la deuxième) du porte avion sauf que.. je tombe comme une pierre, pourtant je n'ai pas eu de probleme pour la deuxième  mission du tuto.
Et je pense avoir compris pourquoi, je me suis rendu compte que pour la dernière mission du tuto, le porte avion avance (rapidement) dans le sens de notre décollage.. peut on demander au commandant du navire de s’arrêter gentiment? 

Deuxième question:
Quand j'effectue une mission libre "démarrage à froid", j'apparais sur un porte avion mais..



Il n'y a visiblement pas de pilotes dans les avions, après je peut passer par le milieu mais c'est clairement pas prévu pour .

Dernière question et promis je ne dérange plus  :^_^: 

Admettons que je vole et je veut me poser, j'effectue donc une demande pour me poser mais comment faire pour que les "waypoint" correspondent à la piste d’atterrissage en question (dans les missions tuto pour ce poser les waypoint sont déjà lié à la piste d’atterrissage) 

Alors je sait qu'en appuyant sur 1, on a différentes destinations mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elles sont liés à ma destination.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## ze_droopy

> La troisième mission me demande de décoller (comme la deuxième) du porte avion sauf que.. je tombe comme une pierre, pourtant je n'ai pas eu de probleme pour la deuxième  mission du tuto.


La mission est faite pour le décollage au poids maximum. Si tu suis bien tout le tutoriel, tu dois reculer sur le pont pour partir de la ligne jaune la plus reculée (près du poste 6).
Vérifie également que tes éléments sont rentrés (crochet, aérofrein, perche ravito) car ils se déploient au démarrage.




> Et je pense avoir compris pourquoi, je me suis rendu compte que pour la dernière mission du tuto, le porte avion avance (rapidement) dans le sens de notre décollage.. peut on demander au commandant du navire de s’arrêter gentiment?


Si le porte-avions s'arrête, tu auras encore plus de mal à décoller. Le PA doit assurer une vitesse de vent relative sur le pont afin de faciliter le décollage. Considère la vitesse du PA comme une vitesse bonus de ton avion au décollage.

----------


## war-p

Alors, déjà, je te promet que si tu essaies de décoller d'un porte avion à l'arrêt, ça sera bien plus difficile que s'il est en mouvement, en effet, tu profites du vent relatif de sa vitesse. Si tu tombes comme une pierre, c'est certainement que tu es trop chargé (carburant/armement), et que ton avion est mal trimmé. Ne pas oublier de faire U pour activer le bloquage des routes pour le décollage, ça aide aussi un peu.

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

Autant pour moi pour la vitesse du porte avion, oui en y réfléchissant (avec la clim en marche) le fait que le porte avion avance, il nous donne de la vitesse au decollage..
Bon apres il faisait chaud pendant l'entrainement, je manque de logique sous la chaleur  ::rolleyes:: 

Et effectivement je suis parti vers la ligne jaune la plus reculée et ça a fonctionné !  :;): 
Je n'avait même pas remarqué que les deux lignes jaunes n’étaient pas de la même longueur

Merci pour la touche U, ca aide pas mal oui.

Bon et bé je vais continuer à m'entrainer pour être le plus à l'aise possible sur le porte avion !

----------


## nephyl

Je me suis pris IL-2 BO hier. Je l'ai pris sur le site des dèv pour les soutenir. Pour me remercier ils m'ont gratifié d'une vitesse de DL de 1 MB/s. Et en recherchant, c'est à peu près la vitesse normale pour leur launcher. 
Ce n'est pas dramatique parce que je n'ai pas l'intention d'y jouer tout de suite mais bonjour le foutage de gueule.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Je me suis pris IL-2 BO hier. Je l'ai pris sur le site des dèv pour les soutenir. Pour me remercier ils m'ont gratifié d'une vitesse de DL de 1 MB/s. Et en recherchant, c'est à peu près la vitesse normale pour leur launcher. 
> Ce n'est pas dramatique parce que je n'ai pas l'intention d'y jouer tout de suite mais bonjour le foutage de gueule.


Bienvenue dans mon monde, c'est la vitesse de mon ADSL  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

Les vidéos de la semaine dernière:







Pour cette semaine je vous propose soit de refaire la mission à Dubaï ou une nouvelle:



> L'iran vient d'envahir la zone autour de l'héliport vers Qir.
> Des troupes américaines se trouvent au nord et des troupes anglaises se trouvent à l'est de l'héliport.
> Les forces américaines devraient être supportée par des avions de la Navy et les troupes anglaise par les force de la coalition et l'US Air Force.
> 
> L'ensemble des waypoints pour chaque avion est le même sauf que l'ordre des waypoint est inversé entre ceux de la Navy et ceux de la coalition
> 
> Attention d'après nos informations, l'Iran risque de lancer des contre offensive aérienne suivant nos destructions.
> 
> Votre objectif aux différents waypoint sera de détruire les troupes blindées.
> ...

----------


## Jokletox

Y'a moyen d'avoir du Huey ou c'est chaud ?

----------


## Flappie

> Pour cette semaine je vous propose soit de refaire la mission à Dubaï ou une nouvelle


J'en serai !  ::):  F-14 RIO ou Harrier/Viggen si Zan est absent et que je ne trouve pas d'autre pilote.

----------


## nephyl

> Bienvenue dans mon monde, c'est la vitesse de mon ADSL


Je compatis mais je n'ai pas envie de vivre dans ce monde là.  :^_^:

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

Hello, dispo demain soir pour venir faire mon baptème du feu en F/A-18C si un poste est libre  ::): 

Par contre, il y a des prérequis ou des points à travailler pour préparer la mission en tant que bleu ?
Je maitrise le vol, le décollage et l'atterrissage (sauf CASE I sur PA), l'armement AA courte portée, le canon.

----------


## nephyl

> Hello, dispo demain soir pour venir faire mon baptème du feu en F/A-18C si un poste est libre 
> 
> Par contre, il y a des prérequis ou des points à travailler pour préparer la mission en tant que bleu ?
> Je maitrise le vol, le décollage et l'atterrissage (sauf CASE I sur PA), l'armement AA courte portée, le canon.


Avec ça tu peux voler avec nous. Par contre si tu veux être un min efficace en AA, il faudrait au moins que tu maitrises les AMRAAM (ils sont moins compliqués à utiliser que les AIM-7) et surtout l'identification des cibles(IFF, SA), sinon tu seras efficaces sur les alliés.  ::P:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Moi ça me dit bien en F18 si on part pas d'un porte-avions ^^ sinon en RedFor  ::):  ( ah oui et si la stable et la beta sont toujours compatibles )

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

> Avec ça tu peux voler avec nous. Par contre si tu veux être un min efficace en AA, il faudrait au moins que tu maitrises les AMRAAM (ils sont moins compliqués à utiliser que les AIM-7) et surtout l'identification des cibles(IFF, SA), sinon tu seras efficaces sur les alliés.


C'est reçu, merci pour ta réponse.  :;): 
Je vais retravailler les AA longue portée ce soir, pour être un minimum efficace en CAP !

----------


## Flappie

> Je maitrise le vol, le décollage et l'atterrissage (sauf CASE I sur PA), l'armement AA courte portée, le canon.


Ça tombe bien, parce que si les pilotes de F-14 excellent en AA longue portée, ils en chient en court portée. Tu me fais penser qu'on devrait tenter de voler en paires mixtes : un Tomcat et un Hornet. Le Tomcat ferait le lapin en cas de merge...  ::ninja:: 




> (ah oui et si la stable et la beta sont toujours compatibles )


Elles le sont actuellement et ED ne pushe pas avant le mercredi, donc tout va bien.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: *JDD N°225*

*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=790407

Premier JDD depuis la sortie du patch 3.101 le 10 juin dernier. L'attente semble avoir été constructive avec pas mal d'annonces intéressantes attendu et quelques surprises. 

On commence par l'opus Bodemplatte ou on apprend que les modèles 3D des 4 derniers appareils que sont le P-51D Mustang, le P-38J Lightning, le B-25 Mitchel et Hawker Tempest Mk V sont presque terminés et que le travail sur les textures a commencé. 

Cette semaine, on découvre le nouveau cockpit du Tempest Mark V:





Le P-51, prochain appareil à sortir des chaines de production est attendu normalement pour cette été (fin juillet au dernière prévision) mais rien n'est moins sur pour le moment...


On sait aussi que toutes les skins de cette opus sont prévu en 4K grâce au tallent Martin = ICDP = Catney qui nous présente cette superbe peau du  Bf109G-14




Parmi les autres annoncent, plusieurs améliorations attendu depuis longtemps par la communauté semble en chantier:

- On apprend ainsi que les dév travail  sur les caractéristiques importantes comme *les effets physiologiques plus détaillés du pilote*. Fatigue causée par les facteurs de stress élevé des G, se traduisant par une (in)capacité de sauter et d'autres choses de ce genre.  

- Autre fonctionnalité très attendu, *la réparation, le ravitaillement et le ravitaillement des l'avion au sol*. Reste à voir comment cela sera implémenté dans le jeu. 

- Une nouvelle version du FMOD (*nouveau moteur sonore*) est en cours de déploiement afin de mettre fin à certain bug sonore comme la perte de certain son. 


- Autre très importante amélioration, concerne *l'augmentation de la distance de visibilité* actuellement limité à 10 km pour des raisons de performances.  Les dév ont commencé la recherche pour rendre les avions et les navires visibles de plus loin. Cette tâche est très complexe car elle implique de nombreuses parties du projet au prix d'une perte de performance importante dans les sous-systèmes graphiques et réseau.  

On croise les doigts pour qu'ils trouvent une solution acceptable... 

- Le travail sur la carte de la Bodenplatte semble presque terminé et ils devraient être en mesure de nous montrer les captures d'écran montrant le résultat de cet énorme travail. Cela signifie également que le travail sur le mode Carrière à commencé avec comme titre " Battle of Rheinland". La campagne débutera du 17 septembre 1944 pour finir le 1er avril 1945, elle comprendra plusieurs nouveaux types de missions caractéristiques de cette période sur le front occidental.

Une autre chose importante, c'est que les modèles américains, britanniques et allemands des fantassins pour le projet Bodenplatte sont terminés - ils s'occuperont des canons, conduiront les véhicules et feront partie du personnel de l'aérodrome. 



Et voici le modèle du pilote de la Royal Air Force pour l'été 1944 :



Pour Tank Crew, la prochaine mise à jour apportera le Pz.Kpfw.IV Ausf.G qui dispose d'un mécanisme de rotation de tourelle électrique autonome par exemple. Et en septembre les dév prévoient de publier deux campagnes dynamique pour Tank Crew - [glow=red]Breaking Point et Last Chance[/glow]. Elles raconteront les combats près de Prokhorovka. Les joueurs pourront participer à la bataille des deux côtés. Une vue d'artiste des campagnes ont été créées à l'aide de modèles de chars en jeu et les captures d'écran de Pz.Kpfw.IV Ausf.G dans la simulation. 






La prochaine mise à jour pour Flying Cricus devrait inclure deux nouveaux avions mais en 2 variantes, l'Halberstadt CL.II et l' Halberstadt CL.IIau, ainsi que leBristol Fighter F2 Falcon 2 et le Bristol Fighter F2 Falcon 3. 
Pour compléter ce projet, les dév prévoient de publier la carte d'Amiens-Arras-Lille qui sera accompagnée de modèles visuels améliorés pour les véhicules terrestres. Voici les captures d'écran des avions à venir :











Voila pour ce JDD, qui nous as réservé quelques belles surprises et qui prouve une fois de plus qu'ils ne restent pas les mains dans les poches et tentent de repousser encore un peu plus les limites de leur jeu, pour notre plus grand plaisir.


Le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=205254

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Elles le sont actuellement et ED ne pushe pas avant le mercredi, donc tout va bien.


Super ! Du coup j'aimerais bien faire de l'A2G ^^

----------


## nephyl

> Moi ça me dit bien en F18 si on part pas d'un porte-avions ^^ sinon en RedFor  ( ah oui et si la stable et la beta sont toujours compatibles )


Tu ne maitrises pas les créneaux sur le PA?  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, je trouve encore plus facile de décoller du PA que d'une piste. Suffit de s'accrocher à la catapulte et de mettre les gaz à fond.
L’atterrissage, c'est une autre histoire. Mais dans les missions de Nicolas, il y a souvent un aéroport de repli au besoin.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Tu ne maitrises pas les créneaux sur le PA? 
> 
> Plus sérieusement, je trouve encore plus facile de décoller du PA que d'une piste. Suffit de s'accrocher à la catapulte et de mettre les gaz à fond.
> L’atterrissage, c'est une autre histoire. Mais dans les missions de Nicolas, il y a souvent un aéroport de repli au besoin.


C'est juste que j'ai dû le faire une fois et j'aurais pas le temps de le refaire d'ici demain ^^

----------


## nephyl

> C'est juste que j'ai dû le faire une fois et j'aurais pas le temps de le refaire d'ici demain ^^


Alors le décollage en PA avec les canards c'est simple: 
Tu pop sur le PA, tu fais ta séquence d'allumage et quand t'es presque arrivé au bout, t'as le F-14 de Partizan et Flappie qui pop à côté de toi , ton F-18 prend feu et tu recommences tout.  :<_<:

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Alors le décollage en PA avec les canards c'est simple: 
> Tu pop sur le PA, tu fais ta séquence d'allumage et quand t'es presque arrivé au bout, t'as le F-14 de Partizan et Flappie qui pop à côté de toi , ton F-18 prend feu et tu recommences tout.


 ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

C'est quand même pas notre faute si Northrop fait des avions en papier crépon...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

J'ai craqué j'ai acheté le Mirage  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Il est des nooootres, c'est un simeur chauvin comme les auuuutres !  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Il est des nooootres, c'est un simeur chauvin comme les auuuutres !


Au contraire !
J'ai été atterré par les tendances autoritaires de mon pays en découvrant que les Mk82 du Mirage ne faisaient que du CCRP et les Snakeeye que du CCIP, sans possibilité de changer de mode.

----------


## war-p

Moi j'aime bien, de toute façon en vrai c'est logique. Par contre comme le module est fini à la pisse, et bien ça marchotte.  ::(:  Bon après c'est un avion facile comparé au F18/f14/harrier...

----------


## Tugais

Le MLO arrive bientôt™ pour le Mirage avec une refonte complète du cockpit pour être à niveau des derniers modules vendus. L'un des dev a passé plus d'une semaine à Orange avec les pilotes de 2000-C, il est monté dans l'appareil aussi bien au sol que pour voler.

En plus de l'aspect esthétique, une partie de l'avionique et des logiques systèmes, ainsi que certains affichages HUD vont être repris à zéro. Cerise sur le gâteau, ils vont réaliser un cockpit actuellement utilisé par les 2000-C du 2/5 qui supportent l'utilisation de NVG, donc ça arrive pour nous aussi. Tout ce travail est déjà en cours et nous devrions avoir une vidéo de la part de Razbam avec le point sur leur travail dans les jours à venir. Ils ont déjà prévenus que les utilisateurs devront repasser par la case entraînement pour assimiler la nouvelle méthodologie de mise en oeuvre de certains systèmes.

Le Mirage 2000 est un excellent appareil dans le line-up DCS, je vais bientôt fêter mes un an de vol exclusif dessus et je ne suis toujours pas lassé malgré quelques centaines d'heures de vol en multi dessus. Bon choix \o/

----------


## partizan

Chouette il pleut ! La température du sauna devrait me permettre d’en être demain soir (surtout pour flamber des f18 sur le pont)  ::XD::

----------


## Gazerock

Bonsoir, je suis un ghostfag depuis longtemps sur ce topic mais j'aimerais bien voler avec vous car j'en ai ma claque des vols seul  ::ninja:: 

Vous avez un nombre maximal de slots pour vos parties du mardi soir? 

Et il y'a une liste d'appareils qui sont disponibles à chaque missions d'office ou vous changez à chaque fois?  ::): 

Je maîtrise le 25T, Ka-50 (sauf l'Abris, je l'avoue), F-5 (même si le bombardement c'est la galère), M2KC (moins pour le air-sol), Viggen, Mig-21, Su-27, Mig-29  ::):  
Et je possède également le Harrier mais pas encore bossé dessus et le A-10C ou j'ai pas suffisamment volé dessus pour me souvenir de toutes les commandes  ::P: 

Après à vous de voir si vous acceptez des nouveaux et qui n'ont pas l'habitude de poster sur les forums  ::P: (je lis beaucoup mais ne poste presque jamais ici)

----------


## Wannamama

> Pour cette semaine je vous propose soit de refaire la mission à Dubaï ou une nouvelle:


Présent également s'il y a de la place en F/A-18.

----------


## Flappie

> Vous avez un nombre maximal de slots pour vos parties du mardi soir?


Vers l'infini, et au-delà !!




> Et il y'a une liste d'appareils qui sont disponibles à chaque missions d'office ou vous changez à chaque fois? 
> 
> Je maîtrise le 25T, Ka-50 (sauf l'Abris, je l'avoue), F-5 (même si le bombardement c'est la galère), M2KC (moins pour le air-sol), Viggen, Mig-21, Su-27, Mig-29  
> Et je possède également le Harrier mais pas encore bossé dessus et le A-10C ou j'ai pas suffisamment volé dessus pour me souvenir de toutes les commandes 
> 
> Après à vous de voir si vous acceptez des nouveaux et qui n'ont pas l'habitude de poster sur les forums (je lis beaucoup mais ne poste presque jamais ici)


Tu es le bienvenu ! Nous avons déjà accueilli deux nouveaux la semaine dernière et tout s'est bien passé pour eux. Disposes-tu de la map Persian Gulf ? On y vole souvent ces temps-ci.

Tu possèdes beaucoup de modules fréquemment disponibles les mardi soirs (F-5, M-2000C, Viggen), et Empnicolas peut ajouter d'autres appareils quand la mission s'y prête.

N'hésite pas à remplir le tableau des modules ci-dessous. Ça permet aux créateurs de missions de savoir quels slots employer.

----------


## ze_droopy

Présent demain si je rentre à l'heure...
SRS ou pas encore?

----------


## Flappie

Certains habitués ne veulent pas entendre parler de SRS, alors je préfère l'éviter quand on accueille des nouveaux.

Je suis pour généraliser SRS à moyen terme mais il faudrait qu'on le documente en français, et pour tous les modules qu'on emploie dans les missions. Par ailleurs, quelqu'un a souligné mardi dernier que SRS ne propose pas l'activation du micro sur détection de la voix. Ça ne me gêne pas, mais je comprendrais que ça en gêne.

----------


## Flappie

En attendant SRS, je crée des chambres dédiées aux Tomcat.  :;): 

EDIT: Voici un tuto pour le whisper sur TS. Merci à tous de le configurer, surtout aux équipages des Tomcat.



Lancer TeamspeakSe connecter sur le TS des Canards VolantsOutils > Listes de chuchotementsCliquer sur Nouveau (en bas à gauche)Appuyer sur la touche ou la combinaison de touches qui servira à déclencher le whisperDans le cadre à droite, dérouler "Canards Volants" puis "Canaux"Double-cliquer sur tous les canaux qui sont affichés : ils apparaissent dans le cadre du milieu.Appliquer les changements en cliquant sur "OK".




Ensuite, pour vérifier que tout fonctionne bien, il suffit de maintenir le(s) bouton(s) de whisper et de vérifier que la pastille rouge s'affiche en face de chaque nom de canal. Attention, ici, je chuchote aussi chez les rouges...

----------


## Gazerock

> Vers l'infini, et au-delà !!
> 
> 
> Tu es le bienvenu ! Nous avons déjà accueilli deux nouveaux la semaine dernière et tout s'est bien passé pour eux. Disposes-tu de la map Persian Gulf ? On y vole souvent ces temps-ci.
> 
> Tu possèdes beaucoup de modules fréquemment disponibles les mardi soirs (F-5, M-2000C, Viggen), et Empnicolas peut ajouter d'autres appareils quand la mission s'y prête.
> 
> N'hésite pas à remplir le tableau des modules ci-dessous. Ça permet aux créateurs de missions de savoir quels slots employer.



Oui j'ai la map Golfe Persique  ::): 

Ok ça va je vais voir pour remplir le tableau dans pas trop longtemps  ::P:  

Sinon pour le problème du TS qui devient un gros bordel, quand je jouais à Mount and Blade Warband sur le mod MMRussia ou Napoleonic War on était parfois plus de 100 sur un seul TS. Et pour s'organiser, chaque régiment était sur un channel perso et les officiers étaient tous en Whisper comme ça on évitait le foutoir  ::): 

Vous pourriez faire de même, chaque groupe/escadron dans un channel et les chefs de groupe en whisper pour pouvoir communiquer les infos entre eux  ::): 

Ou alors comme vous parlez de SRS, utiliser l'un pour la communication de groupe et les leader l'autre, ça pourrait être sympa aussi  :;):

----------


## Jokletox

> Vous pourriez faire de même, chaque groupe/escadron dans un channel et les chefs de groupe en whisper pour pouvoir communiquer les infos entre eux 
> 
> Ou alors comme vous parlez de SRS, utiliser l'un pour la communication de groupe et les leader l'autre, ça pourrait être sympa aussi


Le soucis ce sont pas les chefs vu qu'il y en a pas mais les discutions des équipages du F14 ^^

----------


## Gazerock

> Le soucis ce sont pas les chefs vu qu'il y en a pas mais les discutions des équipages du F14 ^^


Vous n'avez aucun leader quand vous volez en groupe?  ::happy2:: 

Sinon bah créer un channel par F-14 et que l'un des deux ait un whisper pour avoir la communication avec les autres  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

C'est ce que Flappie a fait sur le TS si j'ai bien compris  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'est ça.

Pas de leader non, mais les briefings sont bien faits et le créateur de la mission, que l'on appelle affectueusement État Major, nous recadre si besoin.

----------


## war-p

https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=167

Cet ascenseur émotionnel!  ::O:  Pas de targeting pod très prochainement, mais du harpoon et du radar AG en préparation!

----------


## nephyl

> En attendant SRS, je crée des chambres dédiées aux Tomcat. 
> 
> EDIT: Voici un tuto pour le whisper sur TS. Merci à tous de le configurer, surtout aux équipages des Tomcat.
> 
> 
> 
> Lancer TeamspeakSe connecter sur le TS des Canards VolantsOutils > Listes de chuchotementsCliquer sur Nouveau (en bas à gauche)Appuyer sur la touche ou la combinaison de touches qui servira à déclencher le whisperDans le cadre à droite, dérouler "Canards Volants" puis "Canaux"Double-cliquer sur tous les canaux qui sont affichés : ils apparaissent dans le cadre du milieu.Appliquer les changements en cliquant sur "OK".
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/07/02/8f0...0eff10f449.png
> ...


Si je comprends biens, pour ceux qui ne sont en équipage, il suffit de remplacer le push to talk par le whisper à tous les canaux et ce sera comme d'hab. J'ai tout bon ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=167
> 
> Cet ascenseur émotionnel!  Pas de targeting pod très prochainement, mais du harpoon et du radar AG en préparation!


Le targeting pod du F-18 est vraiment différent de ce que fait l'A-10 ? Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils galèrent autant.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Le targeting pod du F-18 est vraiment différent de ce que fait l'A-10 ? Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils galèrent autant.


Je me suis fait la même remarque et après réflexion, si il intègre le TGP ce n'est pas juste un TGP indépendant des autres systèmes mais intégré dans le reste donc il faut surement réussir à l'intégrer au système de navigation, très probablement au radar air-air, très certainement créer la possibilité d'avoir des point d’intérêt dans l'appareil (chose que l'on a pas vraiment) et surement d'autre chose (sans parler que si ils sortent une première version du TGP trop basique, tout les casse-couilles vont leurs tomber dessus donc ils sont obliger de sortir un TGP fini ou presque). A tout les coup je pense que la programmation du F-18 doit être hasardeuse (machin bosse sur le radar, l'autre sur la nav et l'autre encore sur un autre système et la on demande à chacun d'intgérer le TGP dans chaque sous système) ce qui n'arrange pas les chose.




> Oui, c'est ça.
> 
> Pas de leader non, mais les briefings sont bien faits et le créateur de la mission, que l'on appelle affectueusement État Major, nous recadre si besoin.


Ou alors se font engueuller par le créateur de mission car il pense que son briefing est assez clair  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## partizan

Pour le TS, il me semble plus important de séparer le A/A du A/G (eventuellement un sous-chan Harm en +) que de mettre les équipages F14 dans des chans séparés. (à voir en fonction du briefing pour faire des chans par target).
Le PTT est aussi un moyen simple sous TS de réduire l'occupation de bande passante (à l'image de ce que fait SRS).

----------


## nephyl

> Je me suis fait la même remarque et après réflexion, si il intègre le TGP ce n'est pas juste un TGP indépendant des autres systèmes mais intégré dans le reste donc il faut surement réussir à l'intégrer au système de navigation, très probablement au radar air-air, très certainement créer la possibilité d'avoir des point d’intérêt dans l'appareil (chose que l'on a pas vraiment) et surement d'autre chose (sans parler que si ils sortent une première version du TGP trop basique, tout les casse-couilles vont leurs tomber dessus donc ils sont obliger de sortir un TGP fini ou presque). A tout les coup je pense que la programmation du F-18 doit être hasardeuse (machin bosse sur le radar, l'autre sur la nav et l'autre encore sur un autre système et la on demande à chacun d'intgérer le TGP dans chaque sous système) ce qui n'arrange pas les chose.


Pour l'instant ils ne se sont pas gêné pour sortir les systèmes avec des fonctions manquantes. C'est même un peu la norme sur le F-18. Il rajoute un système et rajoute les fonctions/modes une par une. 
Je ne sais pas ce que vous attendez du TGP mais les fonctions premières que je vois c'est la caméra et le Laser. C'est deux choses déjà existante dans DCS. On peut même déjà utiliser la caméra du maverick dans le F-18.

----------


## war-p

> Si je comprends biens, pour ceux qui ne sont en équipage, il suffit de remplacer le push to talk par le whisper à tous les canaux et ce sera comme d'hab. J'ai tout bon ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Le targeting pod du F-18 est vraiment différent de ce que fait l'A-10 ? Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils galèrent autant.


Au hasard comme le dit Nico, parce que les systèmes du F18 sont plus complexes, sans compter qu'il n'y a pas un mais deux pod dispos sur notre F18, le litening pour les marines et l'atflir pour la Navy.

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

Petite question, à quoi ça sert de cage/uncage le HUD dans un avion, par exemple dans le F/A-18C ?

----------


## nephyl

> Pour le TS, il me semble plus important de séparer le A/A du A/G (eventuellement un sous-chan Harm en +) que de mettre les équipages F14 dans des chans séparés. (à voir en fonction du briefing pour faire des chans par target).


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Ce que se disent les équipages des F-14 ne les concernent qu'eux, le reste peut avoir un intérêt pour tout le monde. 
Regarde la première vidéo de la semaine passé pour voir le flot de conversation entre les équipiers de F-14.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Petite question, à quoi ça sert de cage/uncage le HUD dans un avion, par exemple dans le F/A-18C ?


Sur le F-18, le cage force le Hud a rester au milieu en mode NAV. C'est surtout pour la phase d’atterrissage, dans certains cas bien particulier où tu ne verrais plus le vecteur vitesse ou le E-bracket. En AA le cage est forcé.

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

> [...]
> 
> Sur le F-18, le cage force le Hud a rester au milieu en mode NAV. C'est surtout pour la phase d’atterrissage, dans certains cas bien particulier où tu ne verrais plus le vecteur vitesse ou le E-bracket. En AA le cage est forcé.


Ah merci pour ta réponse ! Je comprends mieux pour dans le tuto il en parle lors des engagements Air-Air.

----------


## Vaught

Ben vu qu'il n'y a pas d'organisation à proprement parler (différents groupes organisés avec un leader et une mission bien spécifique dans la mission globale) séparer les chans n'a aucun intérêt à mon sens  :;): 

Séparer les chans, c'est aussi se passer des bons mots des uns et des autres. Et forcément aussi d'une partie de la rigolade qui fait le charme de ces missions du mardi  ::):  
Sur un autre chan on aurait rien entendu sur le vaillant F-18 Suisse  ::siffle::

----------


## Cabfire

Mardi prochain si la chaleur me le permet je me joindrais bien à vous, surement avec un ami à moi si c'est possible  ::): 

On connait bien le Su25-T, un peu moins le M2000C (nous reste la partie bombe a voir) et on a du F14 et de la Gazelle dans les tuyaux, et on est multi cartes.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Est-ce que quelqu'un a aussi des soucis pour rentrer des waypoints précis à partir de la carte ( F10 ) ?
J'ai beau passer en mode Lat Long SS .SS et entrer les coordonnées exactes en mode Precise , mon waypoint TGT est pas vraiment sur ma cible. Va toucher qqchose avec les JDAM comme ça...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=167
> 
> Cet ascenseur émotionnel!  Pas de targeting pod très prochainement, mais du harpoon et du radar AG en préparation!


 ::(: 
Un an d'early access et toujours pas de tpod, personne n'aime les mud-movers de toute façon.  ::cry:: 

Et même si comme dit Empnicolas le Litening du F-18 sera sans doute assez complet avec SPI et compagnie, ce qui peut prendre du temps à programmer, j'ai du mal à croire qu'un truc qui doit quand même partager au moins 50% de son code avec le Litening du A-10 prenne plus de temps à réaliser que le radar air-sol, qui est une techno complexe, inédite dans DCS, et une arlésienne depuis des années (il n'y avait pas un post forum genre de 2016 disant que le boulot sur le radar air-sol avançait bien ?).

Je peux me planter, mais je suis certain qu'on aura le Harpoon (et même le tpod) biiieeeeennn avant le radar air-sol.

D'ailleurs un Harpoon peut marcher sans radar air-sol ? C'est pas une sorte de Fox 3 air-mer, guidé par le radar de l'avion au début puis par son radar intégré en fin de course ?




> Au hasard comme le dit Nico, parce que les systèmes du F18 sont plus complexes, sans compter qu'il n'y a pas un mais deux pod dispos sur notre F18, le litening pour les marines et l'atflir pour la Navy.


J'ai aussi peur que le atflir connaisse le même sort que le Sniper du F-16.
Après bon, c'est pas très grave, le Litening est très bien et fera l'affaire sur n'importe quel avion, mais pour les fans d'authenticité qui voulaient utiliser un pod Navy pour leurs missions Navy, ça peut être pénible.




> Ou alors se font engueuller par le créateur de mission .


Alors pas du tout, je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles, et si nous avons déclenché la CAP avec Moquette l'autre jour c'est uniquement parce que j'étais en train de lui expliquer le fonctionnement des JDAM et que l'armée de l'air iranienne a pris pour une agression ce qui était un vol de formation.
En tout cas pas parce qu'on n'avait pas lu le briefing.  ::ninja::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Est-ce que quelqu'un a aussi des soucis pour rentrer des waypoints précis à partir de la carte ( F10 ) ?
> J'ai beau passer en mode Lat Long SS .SS et entrer les coordonnées exactes en mode Precise , mon waypoint TGT est pas vraiment sur ma cible. Va toucher qqchose avec les JDAM comme ça...


Tu zoomes bien à fond sur la carte F10 ? Pour une petite cible, comme un véhicule, la perte de précision due à un zoom insuffisant (l'icône OTAN fait 5 fois la taille réelle du char) est suffisante pour que ta bombe tombe à côté.

----------


## nephyl

> Est-ce que quelqu'un a aussi des soucis pour rentrer des waypoints précis à partir de la carte ( F10 ) ?
> J'ai beau passer en mode Lat Long SS .SS et entrer les coordonnées exactes en mode Precise , mon waypoint TGT est pas vraiment sur ma cible. Va toucher qqchose avec les JDAM comme ça...


Si j'ai bien compris Le precise c'est  °° MM .SSSS . 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhsPRMQ7EGM

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Tu zoomes bien à fond sur la carte F10 ? Pour une petite cible, comme un véhicule, la perte de précision due à un zoom insuffisant (l'icône OTAN fait 5 fois la taille réelle du char) est suffisante pour que ta bombe tombe à côté.


Ouais, à fond à fond !




> Si j'ai bien compris Le precise c'est  °° MM .SSSS . 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhsPRMQ7EGM


Bizarre j'ai bien utilisé la map en LatLong Decimal pourtant...

----------


## Cabfire

Si tu affiches ton vehicule sur l'editeur normalement tu vois la place qu'il prend taille réel.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Un an d'early access et toujours pas de tpod, personne n'aime les mud-movers de toute façon. 
> 
> Et même si comme dit Empnicolas le Litening du F-18 sera sans doute assez complet avec SPI et compagnie, ce qui peut prendre du temps à programmer, j'ai du mal à croire qu'un truc qui doit quand même partager au moins 50% de son code avec le Litening du A-10 prenne plus de temps à réaliser que le radar air-sol, qui est une techno complexe, inédite dans DCS, et une arlésienne depuis des années (il n'y avait pas un post forum genre de 2016 disant que le boulot sur le radar air-sol avançait bien ?).
> 
> Je peux me planter, mais je suis certain qu'on aura le Harpoon (et même le tpod) biiieeeeennn avant le radar air-sol.
> 
> D'ailleurs un Harpoon peut marcher sans radar air-sol ? C'est pas une sorte de Fox 3 air-mer, guidé par le radar de l'avion au début puis par son radar intégré en fin de course ?
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai surtout l'impression qu'ils réinvente l'eau chaude à chaque avion ou nous le font croire car ils doivent être en sous effectif pour faire tout ce qu'ils voudraient faire (surtout que normalement ils sont aussi en programmation sur le F-16, Porte avion, DLC du Ka-50 et peut-être un autre avion WW2 plus les problème du Fw-190A8 à  corriger).




> Si j'ai bien compris Le precise c'est  °° MM .SSSS . 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhsPRMQ7EGM

----------


## Jokletox

> Y'a moyen d'avoir du Huey ou c'est chaud ?


 ::siffle::

----------


## war-p

> Ouais, à fond à fond !
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre j'ai bien utilisé la map en LatLong Decimal pourtant...


Le mieux est d'utiliser les coordonnées mgrs que tu convertis à la main.

----------


## Empnicolas

> 


Chaud car dans la mission c'est que des cibles blindées.

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

> J'ai surtout l'impression qu'ils réinvente l'eau chaude à chaque avion ou nous le font croire car ils doivent être en sous effectif pour faire tout ce qu'ils voudraient faire (surtout que normalement ils sont aussi en programmation sur le F-16, Porte avion, DLC du Ka-50 et peut-être un autre avion WW2 plus les problème du Fw-190A8 à  corriger).


Après ça dépend des équipes de dev non? 
Même s'ils bossent tous pour ED, ils ont des équipes de developpement sur certains appareils et peut être que la passation ne se fait pas toujours bien.

Par contre, d'après des certaines sources (joueurs de DCS) le prochain module serait le bon vieux Grumman A-6 Intruder.
Si qqn à plus d'infos dessus, sinon dès que j'ai vérification de mes sources je vous transmet les liens.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Par contre, d'après des certaines sources (joueurs de DCS) le prochain module serait le bon vieux Grumman A-6 Intruder.


Ils bossaient pas sur un Hind aussi ? Ou alors je confonds.

Mais le A-6 est un bon choix. Dans le même genre un Super Étendard serait cool aussi.

----------


## nephyl

> Par contre, d'après des certaines sources (joueurs de DCS) le prochain module serait le bon vieux Grumman A-6 Intruder.
> Si qqn à plus d'infos dessus, sinon dès que j'ai vérification de mes sources je vous transmet les liens.


Ce serait un paris vraiment risqué l'A-6. Un appareil pas très sexy et des systèmes que j'imagine compliqué à dèv.

----------


## Sigps220

C'est Heatblur qui va réaliser le A6, l'idée est de recréer le couple Tomcat / Intruder. 

L'Intruder n'est pas l'appareil le plus sexy mais il n'existe pas dans DCS de camions à bombes des années 1970 - 1980. Côté système, je pense qu'on reste sur quelque chose d'assez simple car on est sur la génération du Tomcat / Viggen. 
La version recréer est l'avion d'attaque biplace A6 et pas la version plus avancée de guerre électronique à 4 places.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> https://youtu.be/zt6JWWj7hd0


Merci !


Et pourquoi pas l'EA-6B pour faire du SEAD ?

----------


## Flappie

> j'ai du mal à croire qu'un truc qui doit quand même partager au moins 50% de son code avec le Litening du A-10 prenne plus de temps à réaliser que le radar air-sol, qui est une techno complexe, *inédite dans DCS*


 :Carton: 
Je sais que vous n'avez pas testé ce module dans le mag mais je puis t'assurer que l'AJS37 Viggen dispose d'un radar air-sol parfaitement fonctionnel depuis sa sortie en janvier 2017.  ::):  Idem pour le mod A-4E sorti l'année dernière.

Il n'y a que pour les devs d'ED que le radar air-sol est une nouveauté.




> Même s'ils bossent tous pour ED, ils ont des équipes de developpement sur certains appareils et peut être que la passation ne se fait pas toujours bien.


La seule "passation" qui ait déjà eu lieu entre devs tiers et devs ED, c'est l'intégration du personnel d'ex-Belsimtek dans les rangs d'ED.

La malheureuse affaire du défunt module Hawk T.1 de VEAO nous a appris que les dev tiers ne communiquaient pas leur code source aux devs d'ED. Il existe désormais une clause pour éviter que le fiasco du Hawk ne se reproduise, mais je suppose qu'elle n'est valable que quand un dev tiers quitte le navire. 

_TL;DR_
ED ne donne pas son code source aux devs tiers.
Les devs tiers ne donnent pas leur code source à ED.




> Par contre, d'après des certaines sources (joueurs de DCS) le prochain module serait le bon vieux Grumman A-6 Intruder.


Le cas de l'A-6 est un peu particulier, et rejoint celui de l'OH-58 : chacun de ces projets est mis en attente et sa licence est attribué à un dev par ED, et pourtant un autre dev tiers en a publié des rendus 3D alléchants (A-6 disputé entre RAZBAM et Heatblur, et OH-58 disputé entre ??? et PolyChop).

Les appareils qui sont officiellement en chantier et qui ne sont a priori pas sujets à dispute sont :

F4-U Corsair par Magnitude (ex-Leatherneck)
A-8 Crusader par Magnitude
Mi-24P Hind  par ED
F-16C block 50 par ED
P-47 par ED
Mosquito FB Mk.VI par ED
AH-1S Cobra par ED
F4-E Phantom II par ED
Saab Draken *IA* par Heatblur
Mirage F-1 par Aviodev
BO-105 par Miltech 5 et un autre dev tiers mystère
F-15E par RAZBAM
A29-B Super Tucano par RAZBAM
MiG-23 MLA par RAZBAM
JF-17 par Deka

Plus d'infos ici (thread non officiel).

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

> Merci !
> 
> 
> Et pourquoi pas l'EA-6B pour faire du SEAD ?


Et bien justement je trouve ça vraiment d'actualité car le Prowler a été retiré du service par les corps des Marines en Mai 2019, c'est tout récent !
Mais ils seraient plus sur les versions précédentes donc l'A-6 Intruder comme avion d'attaque.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Et bien justement je trouve ça vraiment d'actualité car le Prowler a été retiré du service par les corps des Marines en Mai 2019, c'est tout récent !
> Mais ils seraient plus sur les versions précédentes donc l'A-6 Intruder comme avion d'attaque.


Ah ok ! En tout cas le Prowler ça serait top en multi crew  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

> Ah ok ! En tout cas le Prowler ça serait top en multi crew


Au risque de paraître sceptique, j'attends de voir ce que peut donner les 2 postes supplémentaires dédiés à l'ELINT / SEAD. Il faut arriver à rendre ces postes "ludiques" pour intéresser un joueur. S'il y a trop d'attente, pas assez d'actions, cela risque de dissuader les joueurs, quel est l'intérêt de passer plusieurs heures à scruter un écran en attendant un signal. 

En outre, cela nécessite une grosse progression de l'IA des SAM pour rendre dynamique cette recherche.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Y'en a bien qui le font IRL  ::P:

----------


## Tugais

> A-8 Crusader par Magnitude


 :Sweat:

----------


## Gazerock

Bon et sinon, c'est à quelle heure que vous vous retrouvez?  ::):  Et on peut m'envoyer le serveur TS? 

Et quels appareils seront disponibles? J'aimerais bien revoler un peu en Kamov  :B):

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

C'est 21h le RDV si je ne m'abuse.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je sais que vous n'avez pas testé ce module dans le mag mais je puis t'assurer que l'AJS37 Viggen dispose d'un radar air-sol parfaitement fonctionnel depuis sa sortie en janvier 2017.  Idem pour le mod A-4E sorti l'année dernière.


Oui pardon, je voulais dire nouveau pour les modules ED. Et je ne les imagine pas emprunter le code d'un développeur tierce partie.
Et les radars air-sol du F-16 et du F-18 sont beaucoup plus complexes que ceux du Viggen et du A-4E, non ?

----------


## Flappie

Je n'y connais pas grand chose en radar, mais ils seront certainement plus complexes que celui du Viggen car conçus plus récemment et avec "un peu" plus de moyens.

@Gazerock : je t'ai envoyé le TS.

----------


## Jokletox

> En attendant SRS, je crée des chambres dédiées aux Tomcat. 
> 
> EDIT: Voici un tuto pour le whisper sur TS. Merci à tous de le configurer, surtout aux équipages des Tomcat.
> 
> 
> 
> Lancer TeamspeakSe connecter sur le TS des Canards VolantsOutils > Listes de chuchotementsCliquer sur Nouveau (en bas à gauche)Appuyer sur la touche ou la combinaison de touches qui servira à déclencher le whisperDans le cadre à droite, dérouler "Canards Volants" puis "Canaux"Double-cliquer sur tous les canaux qui sont affichés : ils apparaissent dans le cadre du milieu.Appliquer les changements en cliquant sur "OK".
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/07/02/8f0...0eff10f449.png
> ...


Tu devrais le mettre dans l'op peut-être ?

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

Désolé pour mon absence de ce soir, mais mon PC ne voulait plus se lancer après avoir un peu trop chauffer pendant les 2h d'entrainement avant la soirée...

Les joies d'habiter dans le Sud de la France...
Bon vol à vous et à la semaine prochaine si je trouve une solution d'ici là !  :;):

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Désolé pour mon absence de ce soir, mais mon PC ne voulait plus se lancer après avoir un peu trop chauffer pendant les 2h d'entrainement avant la soirée...
> 
> Les joies d'habiter dans le Sud de la France...
> Bon vol à vous et à la semaine prochaine si je trouve une solution d'ici là !


T'inquiètes pas, moi j'arrivais pas à me connecter au TS alors j'ai lâché l'affaire  ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

> Tu devrais le mettre dans l'op peut-être ?


En fait, on va faire autrement parce qu'on s'est sentis drôlement isolés en F-14. On restera tous dans le même chan (au moins par type de mission, CAS ou CAP) et on utilisera le peer whisper pour se parler dans un même appareil.




> Désolé pour mon absence de ce soir, mais mon PC ne voulait plus se lancer après avoir un peu trop chauffer pendant les 2h d'entrainement avant la soirée...
> 
> Les joies d'habiter dans le Sud de la France...
> Bon vol à vous et à la semaine prochaine si je trouve une solution d'ici là !





> T'inquiètes pas, moi j'arrivais pas à me connecter au TS alors j'ai lâché l'affaire


Argh, désolé pour vous deux. A mardi prochain !

----------


## Gazerock

Merci à Gerd pour la vidéo sur la Gazelle, c'est déjà bien plus simple pour la piloter même si ça reste assez dur, va falloir que je m'entraîne  ::P:

----------


## nephyl

Merci pour la partie d'hier soir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En fait, on va faire autrement parce qu'on s'est sentis drôlement isolés en F-14. On restera tous dans le même chan (au moins par type de mission, CAS ou CAP) et on utilisera le peer whisper pour se parler dans un même appareil.


C'est pas faute d'avoir essayé de motiver les gens à parler en whisper tout le temps mais ta solution des F-14 en whisper me semble plus réaliste.

----------


## TuxFr78

Très sympa la mission d'hier mais la prochaine fois je la ferai en CAS

----------


## Flappie

Je suppose que la mission CAP était hautement influencée par notre progression en CAS, d'où le peu d'appareils IA rencontrés car nous avons mis un certain temps pour traité la quinzaine de véhicules répartis autour du WP1. J'ai bon, Nico ?

Effectivement, il faudra être plus nombreux en CAS la prochaine fois pour mener cette mission à bien.

----------


## nephyl

> Je suppose que la mission CAP était hautement influencée par notre progression en CAS, d'où le peu d'appareils IA rencontrés car nous avons mis un certain temps pour traité la quinzaine de véhicules répartis autour du WP1. J'ai bon, Nico ?
> 
> Effectivement, il faudra être plus nombreux en CAS la prochaine fois pour mener cette mission à bien.


C'est que certains étaient vachement bien planqués. Dur de faire la diff entre un char et arbre avec la caméra du maverick du F-18  :^_^: . 
Sur une mission à étape, l'idéal serait que la difficulté soit progressive, c'est un peu dommage de bloquer au WP1.

Pendant la mission avec les vieux avions ça à été paradoxalement plus facile de trouver les cibles. J'imagine que c'est parce qu'on pouvait passer près du sol sans avoir peur des SAM.

----------


## Flappie

Nico ne semble pas là pour se défendre alors je le fais à sa place : c'est très difficile d'équilibrer une mission. Il faut évaluer à l'avance le nombre de joueurs, le choix d'appareil qu'ils vont faire, et leur efficacité -qui peut être très fluctuante, je sais de quoi je cause. 

Je suis heureux d'apprendre que vous en avez bavé vous aussi au Maverick. Devant l'écran du LANTIRN, c'était très compliqué de différencier les chars du reste. Heureusement que mon pilote avait des yeux plus affutés que les miens !

----------


## nephyl

> Nico ne semble pas là pour se défendre alors je le fais à sa place : c'est très difficile d'équilibrer une mission. Il faut évaluer à l'avance le nombre de joueurs, le choix d'appareil qu'ils vont faire, et leur efficacité -qui peut être très fluctuante, je sais de quoi je cause.


Défendre? Ça ne se voulait pas une attaque. 
Je ne sais pas faire de mission que ce soit niveau conception ou réalisation, je serais bien mal placé pour critiquer. 
Je suis reconnaissant à Nicolas pour ses missions : sans son talent et son travail sur les missions, les sorties perdraient beaucoup de leur charme. 
Après je trouve positif de faire des retours sur la mission. Même si c'est avec mes maigres connaissances, j'essaye de trouver des suggestions plutôt que de râler et dire c'est trop dur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nouvelle version de l'open beta 
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...21#post3968521



> DCS World
> 
>     Map coordinates in status bar doesn't changes after format change until user moves mouse fixed.
>     Sound system. Reworked voice allocation to properly handle lots of close objects.
>     Options. Tooltips in cockpit will be set by local options, not server.
>     P-51D and Spitfire don't have a "Customized Cockpit options" - fixed.
>     Removed gigantic bow waves appear at maximum vessel speed.
>     ME. Sound and Message are not played when using trigger "Text/Message for coalitions" - fixed.
>     Added new item 'Wake Turbulence' in Mission Editor (as a checkbox in Mission Options) and in serverlist window (in Server Options box).
> ...

----------


## frostphoenyx

Bon ben, pas de partie avec les canards pour moi mardi prochain  ::P:

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

> Aircraft explodes if player took control form AI by ALT+J pressing - fixed.


Mais est-ce que l'avions démarre tout seul ? 
Là est la question et ça n'est pas dit explicitement  ::P:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Merci à Gerd pour la vidéo sur la Gazelle, c'est déjà bien plus simple pour la piloter même si ça reste assez dur, va falloir que je m'entraîne


C'est possible de l'avoir ?  ::): 

Mici !

----------


## Cabfire

Dites moi, si j'aime le SU25T pour sa capacité a frapper au sol, son système Skhval, sa capacité à SEAD et l'aspect un peu baleine du truc, mais que je veux un vrai appareil avec full cockpit, je me dirige vers quoi ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Dites moi, si j'aime le SU25T pour sa capacité a frapper au sol, son système Skhval, sa capacité à SEAD et l'aspect un peu baleine du truc, mais que je veux un vrai appareil avec full cockpit, je me dirige vers quoi ?


Le harrier ?

----------


## TuxFr78

> Nico ne semble pas là pour se défendre alors je le fais à sa place : c'est très difficile d'équilibrer une mission. Il faut évaluer à l'avance le nombre de joueurs, le choix d'appareil qu'ils vont faire, et leur efficacité -qui peut être très fluctuante, je sais de quoi je cause. 
> 
> Je suis heureux d'apprendre que vous en avez bavé vous aussi au Maverick. Devant l'écran du LANTIRN, c'était très compliqué de différencier les chars du reste. Heureusement que mon pilote avait des yeux plus affutés que les miens !


La mission est très bien !
Elle aurait juste mérité que je vole (me fasse descendre ???) en A10  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Le harrier ?


Je dirais plutôt le A-10C. En matière d'attaque au sol il est quand même beaucoup plus complet que le Harrier.

Ou le F/A-18 si le SEAD est indispensable. Mais il est plus cher et moins spécialisé.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Dites moi, si j'aime le SU25T pour sa capacité a frapper au sol, son système Skhval, sa capacité à SEAD et l'aspect un peu baleine du truc, mais que je veux un vrai appareil avec full cockpit, je me dirige vers quoi ?


Le plus proche du Su-25T reste le A-10C qui est terminé mais tu n'as pas de possiblité SEAD (et aussi c'est 10h d'apprentissage intense pour savoir faire fonctionner l'appareil et commencer à s'amuser). L'alternative est le Harrier en attaque au so; pur avec une petite capacité SEAD mais une autonomie plus réduire ainsi que l'emport (mais difficile de faire plus qu'un A-10C en emport et en Vikhr sur 25T) mais avec l'avantage d'être aéronaval, de pouvoir faire des atterrissages verticaux et de se ravitailler sur des héliports tout en ayant des système assez simple à utiliser.
Après viens de F-18C qui est un chasseur multi-role qui peut ne faire que de l'attaque au sol mais qui est loin dêtre fini et surtout qui est actuellement bien limiter pour faire du repérage de cible sans TGP.

Si jamais tu ne veux faire que de l'attaque au sol c'est soit Harrier soit A-10C et si tu veux quelques chose d'assez rapide c'est le harrier.




> Je suppose que la mission CAP était hautement influencée par notre progression en CAS, d'où le peu d'appareils IA rencontrés car nous avons mis un certain temps pour traité la quinzaine de véhicules répartis autour du WP1. J'ai bon, Nico ?


Oui c'est pour ca que tout s'est accélerer à la fin quand j'ai fait du dégommage de masse avec le Harrier.




> C'est que certains étaient vachement bien planqués. Dur de faire la diff entre un char et arbre avec la caméra du maverick du F-18 . 
> Sur une mission à étape, l'idéal serait que la difficulté soit progressive, c'est un peu dommage de bloquer au WP1.
> 
> Pendant la mission avec les vieux avions ça à été paradoxalement plus facile de trouver les cibles. J'imagine que c'est parce qu'on pouvait passer près du sol sans avoir peur des SAM.


Le soucis c'est aussi que qu'il faut qu'on se fixe des rôles car hier j'ai dut passer de l'Harrier (CAS) au F-18 pour faire du SEAD mais ensuite je suis repassé en Harrier car l'attaque au sol était trop peu nombreuses.

Il faut aussi dire que la mission d'hier et celle de Dubaï sont surement mes missions les plus compliqué à voler car elle implique de la CAP, du SEAD indispensable et de la CAS de précision.
(t'inquiète pas, je prend pas mal ta reflexion)






Du coup pour la mission de mardi prochain, j'aimerai savoir qui sera présent, en quoi il voudra voler et ce qu'il préfère faire (bien entendu c'est pas parce que vous n'aurez pas repondu que vous serez interdit de mission  :^_^:  ), la mission sera faire (ou finalisé/terminé et adapté ce weekend) et si jamais votre trip c'est de faire du christen eagles avec nous, je vous trouverai un petit truc à faire, pas de soucis.

----------


## Cabfire

Mardi prochain je serais avec vous, en M2000C, ou SU-25T, et pour ma part, je vol ce qu'il y a besoin de voler, donc si besoin d'un peu de SEAD en 25T, je prend  ::): 

Apres mon expérience reste réduite, je descend des SA-6, mais j'ai pas trop vu le reste ^^

----------


## Tugais

Quelques précisions sur la partie hardware de la base du futur système HOTAS du Hornet conçu par Winwing :

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> C'est possible de l'avoir ? 
> 
> Mici !



Voila:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Dites moi, si j'aime le SU25T pour sa capacité a frapper au sol, son système Skhval, sa capacité à SEAD et l'aspect un peu baleine du truc, mais que je veux un vrai appareil avec full cockpit, je me dirige vers quoi ?


 L'A10C sans hésiter si tu as un bon HOTAS et que l'apprentissage initial ne te fait pas peur. C'est effrayant au début, une fois qu'on a compris le système c'est jouissif.

----------


## Flappie

> et si jamais votre trip c'est de faire du christen eagles avec nous, je vous trouverai un petit truc à faire, pas de soucis.


Le lapin, le lapin, le lapin aux pruneaux !!  ::ninja:: 

Autre alternative au Su25T : le Viggen. Mais, lui, sa spécialité, c'est l'attaque ninja. Autant dire que qu'il est très difficile de l'exploiter en SEAD. Mais c'est le plus rapide des quatre appareils cités.

----------


## Gazerock

> Je suppose que la mission CAP était hautement influencée par notre progression en CAS, d'où le peu d'appareils IA rencontrés car nous avons mis un certain temps pour traité la quinzaine de véhicules répartis autour du WP1. J'ai bon, Nico ?
> 
> Effectivement, il faudra être plus nombreux en CAS la prochaine fois pour mener cette mission à bien.



Bah après que vous soyez partit on s'est mangé deux grosses vagues de 6-7 appareils à chaque fois, la première je suis tombé par hasard dessus en rentrant vers la base (je regarde à ma gauche et j’aperçois 6 usines à gaz  ::ninja::  ) et la seconde en poursuivant un Mig-23 affiché sur mon RWR je suis tombé sur une seconde vague de face  ::): 

Sinon je suis d'accords il aurait fallu un avion dédié au CAS, c'est le genre de truc qui me plait mais je suis totalement rouillé avec le A-10C et pas de Su-25T de dispo  ::cry:: 

Sinon une ou deux gazelles ça aurait fait le café je pense  ::trollface::

----------


## partizan

C’est parce que les 2 dernières missions étaient velues, et que l’on y a va un peu à la one again, que ça cause autant après coup. Mais ça reste très sympa et puis c’est la difficulté qui fait progresser.

Hier ce qui a manqué c’est (encore) du SEAD > en tout cas vu de notre 14 qui s’est fait plumer à Angel 30 une fois arrivé sur zone. Et un peu plus de CAS pour aller plus vite ds le traitement des objectifs.

Mardi prochain, si Flappie est là on ressort le matou  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Mardi prochain, si Flappie est là on ressort le matou


Aye, aye, Captain!

----------


## war-p

> Le plus proche du Su-25T reste le A-10C qui est terminé mais tu n'as pas de possiblité SEAD (et aussi c'est 10h d'apprentissage intense pour savoir faire fonctionner l'appareil et commencer à s'amuser). L'alternative est le Harrier en attaque au so; pur avec une petite capacité SEAD mais une autonomie plus réduire ainsi que l'emport (mais difficile de faire plus qu'un A-10C en emport et en Vikhr sur 25T) mais avec l'avantage d'être aéronaval, de pouvoir faire des atterrissages verticaux et de se ravitailler sur des héliports tout en ayant des système assez simple à utiliser.
> Après viens de F-18C qui est un chasseur multi-role qui peut ne faire que de l'attaque au sol mais qui est loin dêtre fini et surtout qui est actuellement bien limiter pour faire du repérage de cible sans TGP.
> 
> Si jamais tu ne veux faire que de l'attaque au sol c'est soit Harrier soit A-10C et si tu veux quelques chose d'assez rapide c'est le harrier.
> 
> 
> Oui c'est pour ca que tout s'est accélerer à la fin quand j'ai fait du dégommage de masse avec le Harrier.
> 
> 
> ...


C'est quand même bizarre cette fixation que vous faites sur le tgp, à mon sens le radar ag a beaucoup plus d'intérêt, surtout avec des armes comme la jsow  :Bave:

----------


## ze_droopy

> C'est quand même bizarre cette fixation que vous faites sur le tgp, à mon sens le radar ag a beaucoup plus d'intérêt, surtout avec des armes comme la jsow


Ça permet quand même d’identifier formellement la cible avant de la dézinguer... L’acquisition au radar impose une connaissance de la FLOT et/ou du renseignement bien plus précis, dont nous n'avions pas vraiment besoin jusque là.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Bon finalement j'ai pris le FA18. Je voulais attendre le F16 mais dans sa version complète on en a pour des années. Je voulais un multi-rôle moderne et surtout du SEAD et ça le FA18 l'a déjà. Je compte pas m'y mettre tout de suite (j'aimerais attendre le radar A/G) mais je l'aurai sous le coude!

----------


## Olis

Un mod du MiG-23 est dispo

----------


## nephyl

> Du coup pour la mission de mardi prochain, j'aimerai savoir qui sera présent, en quoi il voudra voler et ce qu'il préfère faire (bien entendu c'est pas parce que vous n'aurez pas repondu que vous serez interdit de mission  ), la mission sera faire (ou finalisé/terminé et adapté ce weekend) et si jamais votre trip c'est de faire du christen eagles avec nous, je vous trouverai un petit truc à faire, pas de soucis.


Présent mardi prochain en F-18 CAP s'il n'y pas trop de Mirage, CAS sinon.

----------


## Vaught

Présent en F-14 si K4ngoo est des nôtre, sinon un p'tit M2K  :;):

----------


## ze_droopy

Présent en Frelon, Miaou avant/arrière, phacochère... Au besoin.

----------


## Efiban

Salut les coins, je lis le topic depuis un moment et j'aimerais bien me joindre à vous pour une migration de palmipède.

Si ça vous va, je ramènerai mes plumes de métaux divers mardi prochain, soit en SU-25 soit en M2000C.

----------


## war-p

> Ça permet quand même d’identifier formellement la cible avant de la dézinguer... L’acquisition au radar impose une connaissance de la FLOT et/ou du renseignement bien plus précis, dont nous n'avions pas vraiment besoin jusque là.


Ouais c'est utile si tu fais du cas, et encore. Après si tu as un objectif bien défini je suis pas sûr que ça soit bien utile, à part en cas de frappe laser, et encore, t'es censé avec de l'afac.
Bref je connais pas la doctrine d'utilisation du bousin sur le F18.  ::P:

----------


## Cabfire

M200C tu viens de loin ^^

----------


## Sigps220

J'ai quand même l'impression que la radar AG sert plus pour le vol à basse altitude en suivi de terrain que pour le repérage de cible (sauf peut être en cas de frappe anti-navire). 

D'autant que la doctrine du Hornet semble plutôt axé sur la frappe en altitude (en tout cas c'est la doctrine post-1990).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Voila:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAEXU8ccqQY


Merci !!!!

----------


## war-p

> J'ai quand même l'impression que la radar AG sert plus pour le vol à basse altitude en suivi de terrain que pour le repérage de cible (sauf peut être en cas de frappe anti-navire). 
> 
> D'autant que la doctrine du Hornet semble plutôt axé sur la frappe en altitude (en tout cas c'est la doctrine post-1990).


Et bien justement, t'es sensé "voir" depuis plus loin avec le radar qu'avec le pod.

----------


## nephyl

> J'ai quand même l'impression que la radar AG sert plus pour le vol à basse altitude en suivi de terrain que pour le repérage de cible (sauf peut être en cas de frappe anti-navire). 
> 
> D'autant que la doctrine du Hornet semble plutôt axé sur la frappe en altitude (en tout cas c'est la doctrine post-1990).


On en discutait pendant la mission de mardi et comme l'a dit Nicolas(si je me souviens bien) :
Le suivit de terrain existe déjà sur le F-18 dans DCS c'est le mode RALT du pilote automatique. Je l'ai testé (pas au raz du sol mais assez haut) et c'est assez perturbant quand on passe sur des reliefs.
J’imagine que ça utilise le radio-altimètre et pas le radar primaire.

----------


## war-p

> On en discutait pendant la mission de mardi et comme l'a dit Nicolas(si je me souviens bien) :
> Le suivit de terrain existe déjà sur le F-18 dans DCS c'est le mode RALT du pilote automatique. Je l'ai testé (pas au raz du sol mais assez haut) et c'est assez perturbant quand on passe sur des reliefs.
> J’imagine que ça utilise le radio-altimètre et pas le radar primaire.


Attention le radar de suivi de terrain n'a rien à voir avec le ralt  :;):  D'ailleurs il existe sur le A4 pour ceux qui veulent tester le bouzin et quand il sera prêt côté ed, razbam à "promis" de l'ajouter au Mirage.

----------


## Sigps220

> Et bien justement, t'es sensé "voir" depuis plus loin avec le radar qu'avec le pod.


Si je reprends ce que le Viggen pouvait offrir comme radar (quoique je n'ai pas testé le radar AG mis à jour récemment), la définition n'était pas optimale et à elle seule n'était pas suffisante sauf à avoir un gros bloc d'unité au milieu de la plaine. Je pense que le radar AG seul n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêt en AG, mais peut bien simplifier la recherche de cibles avec le Pod : le radar me donne une indication approximative des unités et je les verrouille finement avec le Pod / Maverick. 




> On en discutait pendant la mission de mardi et comme l'a dit Nicolas(si je me souviens bien) :
> Le suivit de terrain existe déjà sur le F-18 dans DCS c'est le mode RALT du pilote automatique. Je l'ai testé (pas au raz du sol mais assez haut) et c'est assez perturbant quand on passe sur des reliefs.
> J’imagine que ça utilise le radio-altimètre et pas le radar primaire.





> Attention le radar de suivi de terrain n'a rien à voir avec le ralt  D'ailleurs il existe sur le A4 pour ceux qui veulent tester le bouzin et quand il sera prêt côté ed, razbam à "promis" de l'ajouter au Mirage.


Comme le dit war-p ce n'est pas un suivi de terrain. L'autopilote tente de conserver l'altitude obtenue par le radio altimètre, c'est purement "passif" dans le sens où tu n'as pas de prédiction de terrain et où l'autopilote réagit toujours à postériori. 
Le radar AG te permet d'éclairer le terrain en amont et donc d'identifier les points hauts sur ton chemin (colline, immeuble et autre), ça te permet donc de te faufiler dans un canyon à basse altitude même sans visibilité (nuit ou brouillard).

----------


## Flappie

> Salut les coins, je lis le topic depuis un moment et j'aimerais bien me joindre à vous pour une migration de palmipède.
> 
> Si ça vous va, je ramènerai mes plumes de métaux divers mardi prochain, soit en SU-25 soit en M2000C.


Bienvenue parmis nous.  ::):  Je t'envoie les coordonnées du TS pour mardi prochain, 21h.




> Si je reprends ce que le Viggen pouvait offrir comme radar (quoique je n'ai pas testé le radar AG mis à jour récemment), la définition n'était pas optimale et à elle seule n'était pas suffisante sauf à avoir un gros bloc d'unité au milieu de la plaine. Je pense que le radar AG seul n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêt en AG, mais peut bien simplifier la recherche de cibles avec le Pod : le radar me donne une indication approximative des unités et je les verrouille finement avec le Pod / Maverick.


La màj du radar AG du Viggen est... spectaculaire. Tu devrais essayer pour voir, surtout sur la map Caucase.

EDIT: Cela dit, il reste difficile de trouver une unité seule dans un champ au radar AG du Viggen. Il vaut mieux qu'il y ait au moins 3 unités suffisamment rapprochées les unes des autres. C'est là qu'on voit qu'il a été conçu pour traquer les navires, pas les 4x4.

----------


## Cabfire

Je veux bien aussi Flappie, suis pas sur d'avoir, et je garantie la fiabilité d'Efiban, il a pas son pareil pour te rentrer dedans au decollage :D

----------


## Flappie

Hop, MP envoyés.

----------


## Efiban

> Je veux bien aussi Flappie, suis pas sur d'avoir, et je garantie la fiabilité d'Efiban, il a pas son pareil pour te rentrer dedans au decollage :D


Tu sais que DCS enregistre nos vols ? et que je pourrais me faire un plaisir de poster ma première vidéo YouTube ever de ton "écart" en plein dans la tronche de mon mirage ? (sans parler de ton choix de livré plus que douteuse.)

Et merci Flappie !

----------


## Flappie

On en a fait une belle mardi dernier, à larguer nos bidons devant un Mirage alors qu'on le dépassait pleine balle.  ::XD::

----------


## Cabfire

Ah ah, pas mal ça, du largage de précision !

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ça s'appelle poser ses c**illes sur la table  ::P:

----------


## Jokletox

> On en a fait une belle mardi dernier, à larguer nos bidons devant un Mirage alors qu'on le dépassait pleine balle.


C'était pas plutôt un F18  :ouaiouai:  ?

----------


## Flappie

Au temps pour moi, on a dû passer un peu vite, j'ai pas bien vu !  :;): 

:mauvaisefoiinside:

----------


## Jokletox

> Au temps pour moi, on a dû passer un peu vite, j'ai pas bien vu ! 
> 
> :mauvaisefoiinside:


Heureusement la police a des images des caméras de surveillance !

----------


## frostphoenyx

Han ! Mais que fait la police  ::o:

----------


## Wannamama

> Du coup pour la mission de mardi prochain, j'aimerai savoir qui sera présent, en quoi il voudra voler et ce qu'il préfère faire (bien entendu c'est pas parce que vous n'aurez pas repondu que vous serez interdit de mission  ), la mission sera faire (ou finalisé/terminé et adapté ce weekend) et si jamais votre trip c'est de faire du christen eagles avec nous, je vous trouverai un petit truc à faire, pas de soucis.


Présent en Hornet, SEAD ou CAP si possible  ::): .

----------


## Flappie

N'oubliez pas de dire à Nico quelle tâche vous préférez entre CAP (chasse), CAS (frappes) et SEAD (anti radar). Ça lui permettra d'équilibrer sa mission.

----------


## Jokletox

CAS en 18 pour moi !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Je ferais bien du SEAD (ou pourquoi pas du CAS) en F-18 mais je ne suis pas encore sûr à 100 % de pouvoir passer mardi

----------


## nephyl

Vous savez si avec la nouvelle version du Mirage 2000 dans DCS, ils ont prévu d'intégrer des missiles plus récents comme le MICA? Ce serait vraiment sympa d'avoir un FOX 3 sur le Mirage.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Vous savez si avec la nouvelle version du Mirage 2000 dans DCS, ils ont prévu d'intégrer des missiles plus récents comme le MICA? Ce serait vraiment sympa d'avoir un FOX 3 sur le Mirage.


Non, car les 2000C n'emportent pas de MICA.

----------


## TuxFr78

> N'oubliez pas de dire à Nico quelle tâche vous préférez entre CAP (chasse), CAS (frappes) et SEAD (anti radar). Ça lui permettra d'équilibrer sa mission.


CAS en A10 de préférence mais sinon CAP en M2K

----------


## Flappie

> Non, car les 2000C n'emportent pas de MICA.


En revanche, RAZBAM projette de sortir le M-2000-5 qui est, lui, capable de lancer du Fox-3.

----------


## Empnicolas

Donc pour le moment on partirait sur:
CAP:
nephyl (F-18)
Vaugoo (F-14) opu Vaugh (Mirage)
+/-Cabfire (Mirage)
+/- Dusty (F-14/F-18)
+/- Wannamama (F-18)
+/- TuxFr78(Mirage)

CAS:
Zampi (F-14)
jokletox (F-18)
+/- Dusty (F-14/F-18/A-10C)
+/-Cabfire (Su--25T)
+/- Efiban (Su--25T)
-/+ Agar (F-18)
+/- TuxFr78(A-10C)

SEAD:
+/-Cabfire (Su--25T)
+/- Efiban (Su--25T)
+/- Dusty (F-18)
+/- Wannamama (F-18)
-/+ Agar (F-18)

Donc on a au moins 2 CAP, 2 CAS et 2 SEAD à savoir que les SEAD peuvent faire du mixte SEAD et CAS et inversement.
Qui maîtrise en F-18 les bombe GPS ou les AGM-154 ?

Edit: rajout de TuxFr que j'avais oublié.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Donc pour le moment on partirait sur:
> CAP:
> nephyl (F-18)
> Vaugoo (F-14) opu Vaugh (Mirage)
> +/-Cabfire (Mirage)
> +/- Dusty (F-14/F-18)
> +/- Wannamama (F-18)
> 
> CAS:
> ...


Present aussi : CAS en A10-C ou CAP en 2000

----------


## Cabfire

En conf SEAD sur SU25-T tu fais du CAS avec les KH25ML ?

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

Je serais présent et dispo pour du CAP en F/A-18C, ou CAS même avion à la bombe en CCIP (pour le moment c'est ce que je maitrise)

----------


## Empnicolas

> En conf SEAD sur SU25-T tu fais du CAS avec les KH25ML ?


Oui tu peux.





> Donc pour le moment on partirait sur:
> CAP:
> nephyl (F-18)
> Vaugoo (F-14) opu Vaugh (Mirage)
> *RsRaidersCPC (F-18)*
> +/-Cabfire (Mirage)
> +/- Dusty (F-14/F-18)
> +/- Wannamama (F-18)
> +/- TuxFr78(Mirage)
> ...


Sinon je viens de regarder pour faire une mission et j'ai l'habitude de mettre la grèce en pays bleu car il a tout les avions pilotables (même F-15C, Su-33 avec des livrée inventée). Seulement ED a retirer les avion non conforme à la Grece masi surtout vient de mettre des livrée pour le F-16C block 52 ainsi que des F-4 greques, C-130 et Yak-40 (avion civil).
Du coup je vois bien comme carte gratuite la mer Egée avec la grèce et la Turquie. En plus ca permet de rester dans la zone Caucase-Syrie-Golf Persique mais conviens aussi à la WW2 avec l'invasion italienne et surtout allemande de la Grèce en 41.


Pour la mission de mardi, je fait une mission pour initialement 4 CAP, 2 SEAD/CAS et 2 CAS avec potentiellement des avions lent (Su-25T et A-10C)

Edit: l'Algérie a des skin pour l'A-10C, l'Albatros, le Su-25/25T, Mig-23/25/27/29 et plein d'équipement russe au sol, par contre le Maroc et la Tunisie n'ont rien de nouveau (ni la Libye).

----------


## Tugais

Est-ce que la réorganisation de l'OOB grec n'est pas lié plutôt à la future carte Syrie et la proximité de l'île de Chypre ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Est-ce que la réorganisation de l'OOB grec n'est pas lié plutôt à la future carte Syrie et la proximité de l'île de Chypre ?


Peut-être effectivement, maintenant reste le mystère de l'Algérie.

----------


## Jokletox

> Qui maîtrise en F-18 les bombe GPS ou les AGM-154 ?


Je me suis un peu entraîné avec donc ça devrait le faire. A ce propos une question : quelle est la différence entre les  JSOW et les JDAM ? Les deux sont des bombes guidées GPS mais j'arrive pas à bitter ce qui les différencie.

----------


## frostphoenyx

La JSOW plane vachement plus loin ( 130km ) , elle a un capteur IR ( version C ) pour la phase finale et peut servir sur des bateaux en mouvement. C'est plus pour l'attaque de sites bien protégés à distance de sécurité.

En fait dans le jeu tu peux carrément ignorer les JDAM maintenant qu'on a les JSOW ( sauf pour le poids ). Par contre IRL c'est une question de coût.

Après un SA-15 peut descendre une JSOW et pas une JDAM. Ah et dernière chose : en général les JDAM ne se prennent pas les arbres  ::XD::

----------


## Empnicolas

Un JSOW c'est une JDAM planante avec les avantages (portée principalement) mais les inconvénients (repérage radar possible et donc destruction) dans DCS, ensuite en vrai il prix compte pour pas mal (c'est pour ça que l'on a encore des bombes lisses et pas que des GBU ou JDAM).

----------


## war-p

J'ajouterai que pour le moment le capteur IR de la version C ne fonctionne pas encore, et la version A est un conteneur à sous munitions pratique pour détruire des cibles molles regroupées (genre sam site).
Enfin pour moi, c'est  :Bave:

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'ajouterai que pour le moment le capteur IR de la version C ne fonctionne pas encore, et la version A est un conteneur à sous munitions pratique pour détruire des cibles molles regroupées (genre sam site).
> Enfin pour moi, c'est


Dans DCS, la version A correspond en terme de puissance à des CBU-87 d'A-10C, il faut compter 2 JSOW par lanceur pour être sûr d'au moins détruire le véhicule radar (j'ai essayé sur des buk)

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Qui maîtrise en F-18 les bombe GPS ou les AGM-154 ?


 :;): 

Tiens sinon rien à voir mais pendant la mission d'hier soir mes HARM overshootaient la cible de dix ou vingt mètres 75% du temps, même quand je les lançais dans des conditions idéales (bonne vitesse, distance de 15-20 nm, altitude 25-30000 pieds, cible en plein au centre de la mire du HARM en mode TOO).
Il me semble que ça marchait mieux avant. C'est un bug ? Quelqu'un d'autre a eu le problème ? Ou c'est moi qui fait nawak ?




> Dans DCS, la version A correspond en terme de puissance à des CBU-87 d'A-10C, il faut compter 2 JSOW par lanceur pour être sûr d'au moins détruire le véhicule radar (j'ai essayé sur des buk)


Heureusement que les bombes à sous-munitions sont sous-estimées dans DCS d'ailleurs, sans quoi ce serait l'arme air-sol absolue.
La version B (équivalent d'une CBU-97) du F-16 va être TELLEMENT efficace...

----------


## Chaussette

> Tiens sinon rien à voir mais pendant la mission d'hier soir mes HARM overshootaient la cible de dix ou vingt mètres 75% du temps, même quand je les lançais dans des condition idéales (bonne vitesse, distance de 15-20 nm, altitude 25-30000 pieds, cible en plein au centre de la mire du HARM en mode TOO).
> Il me semble que ça marchait mieux avant. C'est un bug ? Quelqu'un d'autre a eu le problème ? Ou c'est moi qui fait nawak ?


Le petit overshoot classique provient des visées optiques (mavericks sans détection, POD de l'A10) lorsque l'on oublie de balancer un petit coup de laser pour avoir le point précis d'impact. En effet, on est bien centré sur la cible sur l'écran, mais la ligne de visée d'impact touche en réalité le sol derrière, d'où le overshoot potentiel si l'avion a beaucoup avancé / est beaucoup monté entre la visée et le tir ; ou encore si le missile monte avant de retomber sur sa cible. Le petit coup de laser permet de recaler le point d'impact précis qui ne sera plus "au sol" mais un peu au dessus et bien sur l'élément à casser.

Les HARM se dirigeant vers les émissions radars, il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis, à moins que le radar en question ait cessé d'émettre peu après ton tir ?

----------


## Flappie

Les Kh-58 et Kh25-MPU du Frogfoot ont déjà merdé comme ça sur DCS, il n'y a pas si longtemps. Je ne serais pas étonné qu'il s'agisse encore d'un bug.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Les HARM se dirigeant vers les émissions radars, il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis, à moins que le radar en question ait cessé d'émettre peu après ton tir ?


C'est ce que je me dis aussi. Les SA-15 se comportaient bizarrement, ils n'arrêtaient pas d'apparaître et de disparaître du RWR (c'est comme ça qu'ils m'ont eu d'ailleurs, je pensais qu'ils m'avaient perdu alors qu'ils guidaient encore le missile), c'est peut-être pour ça.




> Les Kh-58 et Kh25-MPU du Frogfoot ont déjà merdé comme ça sur DCS, il n'y a pas si longtemps. Je ne serais pas étonné qu'il s'agisse encore d'un bug.


Ah, c'est possible en effet. Je ferai quelques tests en vol solo pour voir.

----------


## Empnicolas

> C'est ce que je me dis aussi. Les SA-15 se comportaient bizarrement, ils n'arrêtaient pas d'apparaître et de disparaître du RWR (c'est comme ça qu'ils m'ont eu d'ailleurs, je pensais qu'ils m'avaient perdu alors qu'ils guidaient encore le missile), c'est peut-être pour ça.


Si c'est sur une de mes dernières missions, ce n'est pas un bug  :B): 
Et vous avez volé hier soir ?

----------


## TuxFr78

J’ai essayé de faire la mission de mardi dernier en solo en A10C et ça plantait systématiquement DCS
D’ailleurs depuis la dernière mise à jour de DCS la mémoire est quasiment à 100% et j’ai eu un plantage des pilotes nvidia mardi soir
Ça vous fait ça ou c’est moi ?

----------


## Gazerock

> Les Kh-58 et Kh25-MPU du Frogfoot ont déjà merdé comme ça sur DCS, il n'y a pas si longtemps. Je ne serais pas étonné qu'il s'agisse encore d'un bug.


Il s'agit bien d'un bug, en approche finale les missiles stop de track la cible, partent tout-droit et tape derrière, je sais pas si ça a été corrigé mais ça fait des mois que c'est ainsi  ::|: 

Sinon pour mardi y'a moyen de me mettre une petite Gazelle M et canon/roquettes?  ::ninja::  Pas grave si je dois voler 25min avant d'arriver sur place je partirais avant tout le monde, mais je l'ai depuis peu et j'adore ce bijoux   ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Si c'est sur une de mes dernières missions, ce n'est pas un bug


Oooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

Bien ouéj

----------


## Flappie

> Et vous avez volé hier soir ?


Chez les Autruches Volantes, ça vole souvent le jeudi, oui. Et hier, on a honteusement essayé de faire mieux que mardi sur ta mission. Sans succès.  ::P:  Bon, on n'avait qu'un seul SEAD, et un seul CAS. History repeating.




> J’ai essayé de faire la mission de mardi dernier en solo en A10C et ça plantait systématiquement DCS
> D’ailleurs depuis la dernière mise à jour de DCS la mémoire est quasiment à 100% et j’ai eu un plantage des pilotes nvidia mardi soir
> Ça vous fait ça ou c’est moi ?


Aucun plantage DCS chez moi mais je vole pas en A10.

As-tu mis à jour tes pilotes ?

----------


## TuxFr78

> Aucun plantage DCS chez moi mais je vole pas en A10.
> 
> As-tu mis à jour tes pilotes ?


Tout est à jour 
J’ai mes 16G de RAM bouffés mais je monte dans soucis à 80fps
Je testerai sur une de mes missions solo en A10 ce soir
Je vais pas trop chercher de toutes façons parce que ma machine vit ses dernières parties :D

----------


## Olis

> Il s'agit bien d'un bug, en approche finale les missiles stop de track la cible, partent tout-droit et tape derrière, je sais pas si ça a été corrigé mais ça fait des mois que c'est ainsi


Je pense que ça a été corrigé, je viens de me faire 3 sam en tirant depuis une altitude de 500 m alors qu'avant il fallait monter bien plus haut pour que le 25 ou le 58 ait une trajectoire plus verticale (j'avais passé quelques heures à gruger des buk pour pouvoir tester plusieurs altitudes à l'époque)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Sinon pour mardi y'a moyen de me mettre une petite Gazelle M et canon/roquettes?  Pas grave si je dois voler 25min avant d'arriver sur place je partirais avant tout le monde, mais je l'ai depuis peu et j'adore ce bijoux


Gazelle à Hot ou Ka-50, ca serait bon ?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Merde il est vraiment sympa ce FA18, j'ai eu du mal à me faire à l'ergonomie générale au début mais en fait tout est simple et intuitif.

----------


## Gazerock

> Gazelle à Hot ou Ka-50, ca serait bon ?


Ouai parfait  :;):

----------


## Jokletox

Merci pour vos réponses sur les JDAM/JSOW !

----------


## Empnicolas

Dans la mission de mardi prochain, il faudra au moins 4 personnes en CAP, 2 personnes en SEAD au début puis en CAS après et 2 personnes pour faire de l'attaque précise puis en CAS (idéalement des F-18 avec JDAM ou JSOW), le briefing arrive dimanche.

----------


## Cabfire

Le SEAD en Su-25T ca me va bien, après on est limité à 4 tirs à priori.

----------


## Olis

4 kh25 et 2 kh58, ça fait 6

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je pourrai peut-être passer mardi mais aucune certitude avant le soir-même. Le cas échéant  je peux assurer n'importe quel rôle manquant en M2k, A10C voir en FA18 si il faut quelqu'un en SEAD (mais pas pour des frappes de précision je maitrise pas encore).

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Tiens, je viens de m'apercevoir que j'avais oublié de poster ces photos prises Museum of War de Londres il y a trois semaines

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: JDD N°226*

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-793443

Avec les premiers screens du Hawker Tempest Mk I 










Les premières skin 4K du FW 190 A3 de BOS



Les premiers screen du Pz.Kpfw.IV Ausf.G





Les premières screens de l'intérieur de l'Halberstadt CL.II et du Bristol Fighter F.2B






Voila pour aujourd'hui, un JJD riche en contenu et une équipe de développement toujours bien occupé...   :;):

----------


## Empnicolas

La première video de la mission de cette semaine (la suite demain et lundi):




Pour mardi, le briefing:



> Les troupes iraniennes ont avancé depuis Minab en direction en Bandar
> 
> Cette mission est faite pour au moins 4 CAP, 4 attaque au sol (dont idéalement 2 SEAD).
> Tout le monde à les même waypoints
> 
> Objectifs en avion SEAD:
> 1) détruire les menace anti-air radar présent sur la zone de Minab dont 2 sites Sa-2 au niveau de Minab ainsi qu'un site Buk aussi au niveau de Minab.
> Ce site Buk peut être en partie bien détruit par au moins deux missiles d'AGM-154A
> Coordonné du Buk:
> ...


Je pense que le mieux pour mardi est que chacun dise ce qu'il souhaite faire (j'éditerai ce message quand vous me confirmerez votre rôle):



> CAP:
> *nephyl (F-18)*
> Vaugoo (F-14) opu Vaugh (Mirage)
> RsRaidersCPC (F-18)
> *Dusty (F-14/F-18)*
> *Wannamama (F-18)*
> 
> 
> SEAD/CAS
> ...

----------


## Flappie

Encore une belle mission en perspective, merci.  ::): 
Un bunker, ça tient face à une GBU-12 ? Si la réponse est non, on peut faire de la CAS précise avec Zan. Sinon, CAS pas précise.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je pense que le mieux pour mardi est que chacun dise ce qu'il souhaite faire (j'éditerai ce message quand vous me confirmerez votre rôle)


Bien chaud pour de la frappe de précision JSOW/JDAM, sauf s'il y gros manque de SEAD, dans ce cas je veux bien m'y coller aussi.
Je te confirme ma présence dès que possible (pour le moment c'est encore du 50/50)




> Un bunker, ça tient face à une GBU-12 ?


Si elle est pile dessus, non, jamais  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, j'ai une question à propos du code laser : est-ce que seul le 1688 fonctionne dans DCS ? Parce que si on se retrouve à frapper des cibles proches au même moment, il vaudrait mieux pouvoir utiliser des codes différents...

----------


## Tugais

Il est parfaitement possible d'utiliser un autre code pour éviter les cafouillages en cas de largages multiples et simultanées. 

Il faut simplement prêter attention aux conditions de changement d'ID  ; certains appareils demandent d'enregistrer le nouveau code avant le démarrage moteur ceci afin de simuler les limitations logicielles de l'appareil (tant est qu'il possède un logiciel ...) et la nécessité pour les armuriers de rentrer le bon code avant de placer la munition sur l'appareil.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Tiens, j'ai une question à propos du code laser : est-ce que seul le 1688 fonctionne dans DCS ? Parce que si on se retrouve à frapper des cibles proches au même moment, il vaudrait mieux pouvoir utiliser des codes différents...


En faisant des recherches pour HQ4DCS je suis tombé là-dessus, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut, ni si l'avionique de tous les appareils permet d'entrer la plage de codes entière.

_The value can range from 1111 to 1688, 
but the first digit of the series must be 1, 
the second digit of the series must be 1 to 6, 
and the last two digits of the series must be 1 to 8_

Les 168x semblent tous marcher avec le A-10 et le Harrier en tout cas (pas testé avec le F-18 faute de TPOD mais ça doit sans doute être le cas aussi)

----------


## Cabfire

Allez SEAD en Su-25T pour moi ce sera parfait  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour les infos sur le laser. Si je comprends bien, il vaut mieux qu'on utilise tous le même et qu'on se fasse des politesses (vas-y toi, non toi d'abord, je t'en prie, bon si tu insistes...).

----------


## TuxFr78

> Merci pour les infos sur le laser. Si je comprends bien, il vaut mieux qu'on utilise tous me même et qu'on se fasse des politesses (vas-y toi, non toi d'abord, je t'en prie, bon si tu insistes...).


J’ai déjà modifié les fréquences sur le A10 et ça fonctionne 
On était plusieurs et chacun avait une fréquence différente et ça n’a pas posé de problème

----------


## Flappie

Ah ok. Alors on testera avec le Tomcat.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Bon je me suis arrangé pour pouvoir être présent mardi. Ca fait bien longtemps ravi de revenir  ::wub:: 

Je peux boucher les trous, soit je fais de la CAP en Mirage, soit du SEAD en F18 soit du CAS en A10C. J'ai commencé à bosser les frappes de précision, les JDAM et JSOW en F18 mais je vais continuer de m'entrainer avant de le faire en multi, et pour du CAS classique je préfère toujours l'A10C.

Flappie m'avait passé le TS, il y a un code sur le serveur de la partie ? En général vous chargez vos propres loadouts ou ils sont imposés par la mission ?

----------


## Flappie

> Flappie m'avait passé le TS, il y a un code sur le serveur de la partie ? En général vous chargez vos propres loadouts ou ils sont imposés par la mission ?


Le mot de passe est celui du TS, dont tu disposes déjà. On charge nos propres loadouts, sauf si le créateur de mission en a décidé autrement. En général, on vous laisse libre de choisir, mais il m'est déjà arrivé de demander de ne pas utiliser les CBU, qui sont souvent bien trop efficaces en un seul tir. Ça permet aux copains d'avoir aussi à manger.

----------


## TuxFr78

A10C pour moi 
Le temps que j'arrive les SEAD auront fait le ménage  ::P:

----------


## FROGGY

Hello!
Je devrais pouvoir être présent.
Je suis fana pour faire du CAS en F-18 ou A-10C.
Ou s'il le faut, je peux aussi voler en UH-1.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Ça sent le pétage de record d'affluence pour nos soirées du mardi. Good !  ::): 
Je t'envoie le nouveau TS.

----------


## Empnicolas

Pour le moment on a de confirmé pour mardi:



> CAP:
> 
> 
> Frappe précise puis CAS:
> Zampi (F-14)
> Agar (F18 (ou SEAD)
> 
> SEAD:
> Cabfire (Su-25T)
> ...

----------


## ze_droopy

Y'a qu'à me coller en CAP alors, F-18 (ou F-14 si binôme).

----------


## Wannamama

> Pour le moment on a de confirmé pour mardi:


Partant pour de la CAP en F-18. 
Au besoin, je me suis entrainé hier avec les JDAM/JSOW.

----------


## Jokletox

Partant aussi pour le CAS de précision en 18 !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Du coup je me suis entrainé un peu sur l'A10C cet aprem et sur ma checklist il y a indiqué "AC OPR : auto". Impossible de me rappeler à quoi cela fait référence. J'ai l'impression d'avoir tout fait, j'avais aucun warning, j'ai fait tout le tour des tableaux, mais impossible de retrouver à quoi fait référence cette ligne. Des idées ?  ::):

----------


## nephyl

> Pour le moment on a de confirmé pour mardi:


Je serai là en pur CAP ou CAP/SEAD si ça manque de SEAD

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On est les meilleurs  ::XD:: 
https://www.rts.ch/info/regions/autr...-village-.html

----------


## Flappie

C'est pas pire que notre drapeau maltraité pour le 14 juillet 2018...  :^_^:  Mais c'était pas la faute des pilotes, c'est vrai.

----------


## Efiban

SEAD avec le SU-25 pour ma première ça me va bien.  ::): 

Merci pour le boulot Empnicolas.

----------


## FROGGY

Si besoin, bien qu'étant CAS, je peux très bien faire du SEAD avec les HARM, mais pas encore les JSOW.
EDIT: C'est bon, c'est facile en fait les JSOW quand on connait les JDAMs.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Rework du radar du Mirage :

----------


## Cabfire

Je ne suis pas sure de voir la différence...

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Je ne suis pas sure de voir la différence...





> The Mirage 2000c Radar under rework... new symbols and targets data elaboration.
> 
> Closing speed and target altitude will be included on new symbology.

----------


## Gazerock

> Pour le moment on a de confirmé pour mardi:


Moi en Gazelle  :B):

----------


## nephyl

Les données des trois aéroports de repli/ravitaillement pour demain soir. (je n'ai pas compté Bandar Abbas, je ne sais pas s'il est sûr et Hayadarya est juste à côté.)

----------


## Cabfire

En SU25T ça va pas être évident de les retrouver, mais on doit les avoir sur le Back to base du mode Nav.

----------


## Efiban

> En SU25T ça va pas être évident de les retrouver, mais on doit les avoir sur le Back to base du mode Nav.


Je fais confiance à ton sens inné de l'orientation pour nous retrouver ça de toute manière ! :D

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

Je confirme ma présence en CAP demain à bord d'un F/A-18C Hornet  :;): 

Par contre, on connait la menace aérienne qui pourrait faire face aux avions de SEAD/CAS ? 
Et leur secteur de provenance estimé ?


PS: Je n'ai pas encore passé les qualifications pour les posés sur PA ou le ravitaillement en vol

----------


## nephyl

> Je confirme ma présence en CAP demain à bord d'un F/A-18C Hornet 
> 
> Par contre, on connait la menace aérienne qui pourrait faire face aux avions de SEAD/CAS ? 
> Et leur secteur de provenance estimé ?
> 
> 
> PS: Je n'ai pas encore passé les qualifications pour les posés sur PA ou le ravitaillement en vol


Ils viendront d'Iran logiquement, je dirais des Mig-23 et 29. Je ne sais pas si on peut rajouter des F-14 iranien en IA.
Le ravitaillement en vol est une manœuvre compliquée et très frustrante à apprendre. Ne te prend pas la tête avec ça avant d'être à l'aise avec l'avion, je ne pense pas qu'il y ai de tanker dans cette mission.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> PS: Je n'ai pas encore passé les qualifications pour les posés sur PA ou le ravitaillement en vol


Pour débuter les appontages je te conseille cette vidéo (va directement à 16:00).




C'est du case 3 avec visibilité zéro, mais c'est parfaitement applicable par temps clair, et ça apprend à bien utiliser le TACAN, ILS et l'E-bracket, et à trimer l'avion correctement.
En gros : trime pour avoir le vecteur aligné avec la barre centrale du E-bracket (soit un AoA de 8,1°) une fois tous les éléments sortis et les flaps à fond (à la louche il faut trimer vers le bas pendant 2 secondes). Ensuite ne touche plus au manche (sauf pour corriger l'alignement si tu es trop à droite ou à gauche) et fais tout avec les gaz à coups de micro-corrections.
Tu verras, ça passe tout seul.

Le ravitaillement par contre, comme dit Nephyl, c'est archi-pénible et dispensable tant que tu as d'autres trucs à apprendre.

*EDIT :* Celle-là est pas mal aussi, par un vrai pilote de Hornet - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xso1mMo_1Mg

----------


## Sigps220

Pas mieux, l'appontage en Hornet c'est avant tout une question de gestion du Trim. Si on trime mal son appareil on va se retrouver à se battre contre l'ordinateur de vol et ça ne fonctionnera pas. 

Je galère comme pas possible pour me ravitailler en vol mais je suis de plus en plus à l'aise avec l'appontage où j'arrive à me poser 8 fois sur 10 du premier coups. 

Empnicolas a fait une vidéo assez courte et très instructive sur le sujet, d'ailleurs ses tutos minutes sont excellents pour découvrir une fonction ou comme piqure de rappel après une période sans vol : 



J'en profite pour te remercier pour ces vidéos qui m'ont beaucoup aidé.

----------


## Wannamama

Finalement je ne serai pas disponible demain soir, désolé.
Bon vol, à la semaine prochaine j'espère  ::):  !

----------


## Flappie

> Bon vol, à la semaine prochaine j'espère  !


Merci, et compte sur nous pour mardi prochain. Les vacances approchent, mais je pense qu'on est maintenant suffisamment nombreux pour assurer une présence hebdomadaire même l'été.

----------


## Jokletox

J'ai bossé vite fait le SEAD donc je peux aider là-dessus avant de passer au CAS si besoin.

----------


## Empnicolas

Vu le nombre de CAP (au départ de partait sur 6 donc il y a pas mal de CAP adverse et j'ai pas trop mis de véhicule au sol) et le nombre de petit nouveau, je pense que la mission initialement prévue demain risque d'être un poils dure, du coup j'en ai fait une nouvelle (en théorie plus équilibré pour la CAP et l'attaque au sol):



> L'Iran occupe la région se trouvant au Nord Est des Minab.
> La zone a été fortifiée avec plusieurs bunkers ainsi qu'un héliport dans le secteur ER-99.
> 
> La zone est bien défendue par 2 sites Sa-2 et 2 sites Sa-3 ainsi qu'un nombre inconnu de Sa-6 Kub.
> Les iraniens ont également placé deux radars de recherche dans la zone.
> Leur doctrine consiste à n'utiliser que les Sa-2 et Sa-3 et n'utiliser les Sa-6 que si les Sa-2 et 3 sont hors service.
> 
> Mission faite pour 2-4 CAP, 2-3 SEAd, 2-3 avion d'attaque de précision et 3-4 CAS.
> 
> ...


Pour le moment la liste des personnes présentes:



> CAP:
> Dusty (F-14 ou F-18)
> nephyl (F-18)
> RsRaidersCPC (F-18)
> 
> Frappe précise puis CAS:
> Zampi (F-14)
> Agar (F18 (ou SEAD)
> 
> ...

----------


## Maalak

Tiens, question bête Sebum.
Il a été question dans quelques discussions ça et là sur le forum du rapport de la rédaction CPC avec la réalité virtuelle.
Du coup, je me demandais : tes simulations, y joues-tu sur un écran simple ou as-tu craqué sur un casque VR ? Dans ce dernier cas, qu'est-ce que tu en penses et si c'est du positif, croies-tu que l'on puisse revenir en arrière sur un écran normal une fois que l'on y a goûté ?

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

> Pour débuter les appontages je te conseille cette vidéo (va directement à 16:00).
> [...]





> Pas mieux, l'appontage en Hornet c'est avant tout une question de gestion du Trim. Si on trime mal son appareil on va se retrouver à se battre contre l'ordinateur de vol et ça ne fonctionnera pas. 
> [...]


Merci pour les liens je vais checker ça pour être prêt à me poser sur le PA lors d'une prochaine mission  :;): 



Petite question niveau organisation, on va fonctionner en patrouille ? 

Par exemple pour la CAP, ça va être du vol en formation avec le plus expérimenté en tête ou c'est chacun à ses WP à suivre ?

Et juste une piqure de rappel pour être sur que mes touches sont bien configurés, Open Beta ou Stable ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Il a été question dans quelques discussions ça et là sur le forum du rapport de la rédaction CPC avec la réalité virtuelle.
> Du coup, je me demandais : tes simulations, y joues-tu sur un écran simple ou as-tu craqué sur un casque VR ? Dans ce dernier cas, qu'est-ce que tu en penses et si c'est du positif, croies-tu que l'on puisse revenir en arrière sur un écran normal une fois que l'on y a goûté ?


Je joue sur écran (un gros 32" en 1440p, c'est très agréable), mais j'ai essayé DCS vite fait avec l'Oculus Rift de la rédac. C'est incroyable sur bien des points, notamment la sensation de présence du cockpit autour de nous (on n'imagine pas à quel point c'est exigu). On a vraiment l'impression de voler et on a un bon petit coup de stress quand on s'approche du sol pour atterrir.

Par contre :
- je ne suis pas particulièrement sujet à la cinétose, et c'est un jeu plutôt "safe" vu que le cockpit sert de point de référence (contrairement à un FPS par exemple) pourtant ça me fout quand même vite la gerbe. Cela dit je suppose qu'avec l'habitude, et en diminuant les détails graphiques le plus possible pour limiter les ralentissements – ou en ayant une 2080Ti – ça passe
- la résolution est insuffisante : c'est très dur de lire les instruments et les MFD, c'est impossible de repérer un avion ou un petit véhicule terrestre tant qu'on n'a pas le nez dessus.
- il vaut mieux TOUT avoir bindé sur le HOTAS, sous peine de tâtonner sur le clavier pendant dix secondes avant de trouver la touche F et de sortir les volets.
- ça fait mal au cou de devoir VRAIMENT regarder derrière soi pour vérifier ses six heures. Mais bon, ça c'est réaliste.

Bref, pour le moment, AMHA, les inconvénients l'emportent largement sur les avantages pour autre chose que du vol de plaisance (sans menace et utilisation de l'armement).
Mais je sais qu'il y a pas mal de types sur /r/hoggit qui sont incapables de revenir au jeu sur écran depuis qu'ils ont essayé. Et c'est l'avenir de ce genre de jeux : avec une résolution et des performances supérieures ça sera prodigieux.

En attendant il faudra que j'essaye VTOLVR qu'a testé ackboo, ça a l'air bien : https://www.canardpc.com/395/enfin-u...asquer-vtol-vr

----------


## nephyl

> Petite question niveau organisation, on va fonctionner en patrouille ? 
> 
> Par exemple pour la CAP, ça va être du vol en formation avec le plus expérimenté en tête ou c'est chacun à ses WP à suivre ?


C'est libre. Certains volent en formation, d'autres pas. Les WP c'est principalement pour les attaques aux sol. 
Ce que je fais c'est que je vol vers la zone, je me met en circuit d'attente à haute altitude et quand il y a une patrouille ennemi, je vais direct en course d'interception pour essayer de les avoir avant qu'ils n'arrivent vers la CAS.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Sébum > Il paraît qu'avec le nouveau Rift-S, c'est beaucoup beaucoup mieux en terme de lisibilité et de clarté des instruments. Vous avez pas prévu d'en acheter un pour tester ? :D

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Sébum > Il paraît qu'avec le nouveau Rift-S, c'est beaucoup beaucoup mieux en terme de lisibilité et de clarté des instruments. Vous avez pas prévu d'en acheter un pour tester ? :D


Il faudrait, oui. Un jour on fera un point sur toute la nouvelle génération de casques VR.

----------


## nephyl

> Je joue sur écran (un gros 32" en 1440p, c'est très agréable), mais j'ai essayé DCS vite fait avec l'Oculus Rift de la rédac. C'est incroyable sur bien des points, notamment la sensation de présence du cockpit autour de nous (on n'imagine pas à quel point c'est exigu). On a vraiment l'impression de voler et on a un bon petit coup de stress quand on s'approche du sol pour atterrir.
> 
> Par contre :
> - je ne suis pas particulièrement sujet à la cinétose, et c'est un jeu plutôt "safe" vu que le cockpit sert de point de référence (contrairement à un FPS par exemple) pourtant ça me fout quand même vite la gerbe. Cela dit je suppose qu'avec l'habitude, et en diminuant les détails graphiques le plus possible pour limiter les ralentissements – ou en ayant une 2080Ti – ça passe
> - la résolution est insuffisante : c'est très dur de lire les instruments et les MFD, c'est impossible de repérer un avion ou un petit véhicule terrestre tant qu'on n'a pas le nez dessus.
> - il vaut mieux TOUT avoir bindé sur le HOTAS, sous peine de tâtonner sur le clavier pendant dix secondes avant de trouver la touche F et de sortir les volets.
> - ça fait mal au cou de devoir VRAIMENT regarder derrière soi pour vérifier ses six heures. Mais bon, ça c'est réaliste.
> 
> Bref, pour le moment, AMHA, les inconvénients l'emportent largement sur les avantages pour autre chose que du vol de plaisance (sans menace et utilisation de l'armement).
> ...


J'ai le même ressenti général que toi. Même avec une 2080ti ça file la gerbe au début mais ça s'améliore rapidement. Par contre ça reste éprouvant comme si j'étais dans un grand huit. A voir quand je serais plus habitué. 
Même avec un odyssey + la résolution reste un problème surtout comparé à mon setup habituel et DCS reste très mal opti en VR. 
Pour les boutons par contre, j'ai la souris à portée de main et j'utilise tout ce qui est cliquable dans le cockpit aisément. Mais j'ai aussi plein de trucs bind sur le HOTAS.

----------


## Cabfire

Je sais pour l'avoir train que le SA2 est un petit coquin qui s'allume après visuel en général, par contre le SA3 je ne sais pas trop sur quel mode opératoire il fonctionne, on verra ca ! :D

----------


## Tugais

Concernant la VR, les choses ont pas mal bougées cette année avec le rafraîchissement des casques chez Oculus et Valve. On commence à avoir des résultats très correct - tout du moins pour le Rift S, je ne connais personne possédant un Index pour le moment.

Par contre, pour les mordus de simulation - auto ou aérienne - le choix qui s'impose est le HP Reverb ou le futur Acer OJO ConceptD. Ces deux casques partagent la même résolution (4,320 x 2,160) et offre un rendu visuel à tout ce qui se trouve sur le marché actuellement. Il y a pas mal de feedbacks sur les forums d'Eagle Dynamics et pas un seul joueur ne revient sur la qualité incroyable de l'affichage - beaucoup de joueurs sont touchés par un problème de clignotement de l'écran lié à un câble et renvoient la mort dans l'âme leur casque ; ces types ne s'imaginent même pas reprendre leur Vive, Odyssey ou autre. Pour une utilisation statique, ces derniers casques WMR semblent être la référence.

Pour les curieux, voici une vidéo (la partie intéressante débute à 6'25) :



Sebastian propose une autre vidéo sur XPlane qui est encore plus parlante, il gère mieux le placement de l'objectif sur l'écran du casque et permet de voir le gain important de clarté par rapport aux casques concurrents.

----------


## nephyl

Le HP Reverb a pour le moment des gros soucis de qualité de fabrication, il n'est pas vraiment conseillé de le prendre à moins de le trouver dans une boutique avec des options de retour aisées. Et il faut aussi noter que l'IPD est fixe.

----------


## Cabfire

Par contre, il doit falloir une sacrée puissance derrière pour tenir la résolution.

Pour ma part je suis sur VIVE Pro et c'est déjà très bien.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Pour les curieux, voici une vidéo


"Most of you probably have a 2080Ti"  ::O: 

Je ne suis vraiment pas assez riche pour la simu.

----------


## Tugais

Oui, des mordus de simulation, je n'avais pas exagéré. À noter qu'il effectue le test avec une 1080Ti.

Les soucis du Reverb sont une vraie plaie pour les joueurs touchés mais HP gère très bien la situation en proposant un remboursement intégral ou un remplacement avec un nouveau casque. Le fait qu'ils retardent la commercialisation auprès du grand public pour la fin de l'été est aussi une preuve de leur sérieux en rapport à la commercialisation de ce nouveau produit.

L'absence d'IPD réglable sera bientôt compensé par le casque Acer OJO ConceptD qui offrira les mêmes spécifications techniques mais avec l'IPD ajustable.

----------


## Guy Moquette

Bonjour ici !
S'il y a encore une petite place de libre pour ce soir, ça me plairait beaucoup de revenir voler avec vous (pour rappel, mon pseudo sur DCS, c'est AV_Warpig).
Dispo en F-18 pour de la CAS ou du SEAD (ou CAP, mais je suis un peu moins opérationnel). Ou bien, si la place vient à manquer sur le PA, en M2000 (CAP).

----------


## Flappie

Les mardis, on vole sur la stable.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> ...


Je me demandais quand tu allais débarquer  ::):

----------


## Vaught

Mon Rio étant là, y aura un équipage de plus dispo en F-14 pour CAS/CAP

----------


## L-F. Sébum

C'est bon pour ce soir ! En F-18, JSOW ou SEAD, comme vous voulez.

----------


## Cabfire

Finalement je ne peux pas être la ce soir ! Heureusement qu'il y a beaucoup de renfort.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Bonjour ici !
> S'il y a encore une petite place de libre pour ce soir, ça me plairait beaucoup de revenir voler avec vous (pour rappel, mon pseudo sur DCS, c'est AV_Warpig).
> Dispo en F-18 pour de la CAS ou du SEAD (ou CAP, mais je suis un peu moins opérationnel). Ou bien, si la place vient à manquer sur le PA, en M2000 (CAP).


Pas de soucis


Pour ce soir (pour le moment):



> CAP:
> Dusty (F-14 ou F-18)
> nephyl (F-18)
> RsRaidersCPC (F-18)
> Vaugoo (F-14)
> 
> Frappe précise puis CAS:
> Zampi (F-14)
> Agar (F18)
> ...

----------


## yuushiro

Hello, je surveille de loin un peu ce qui se passe en ce moment sur DCS, mais j'ai eu un peu de mal à me libérer ces derniers temps. 
Je peux être là ce soir si un RIO a besoin d'un pilote en F14. 

Par contre, je n'ai pas la nouvelle adresse du TS, si quelqu'un peut me la communiquer s'il vous plait.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Le briefing est présent in game ou il vaut mieux prendre des notes tout de suite ?  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Le briefing est présent in game ou il vaut mieux prendre des notes tout de suite ?


Présent in game

----------


## Flappie

> Par contre, je n'ai pas la nouvelle adresse du TS, si quelqu'un peut me la communiquer s'il vous plait.


C'est fait.  ::):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Merci pour la soirée les canards c'était excellent !  J'étais pas très enthousiaste en vocal pour cause d'enfants couchés à côté mais j'étais bien content de revoler avec vous. Pas pris la moindre balle, tous mes emports ont touché sauf cette foutue GBU qui s'est enrayée, rentré à la maison et posé correctement, plutôt fier  :;): 

 Pas sur de pouvoir être là la semaine prochaine je confirmerai dès que possible. Je serais bien partant pour de la CAP en Mirage mais à coté des AIM-54 et 120 les Super 530 trouvent leur place ?

----------


## Flappie

> Merci pour la soirée les canards c'était excellent !  J'étais pas très enthousiaste en vocal pour cause d'enfants couchés à côté mais j'étais bien content de revoler avec vous. Pas pris la moindre balle, tous mes emports ont touché sauf cette foutue GBU qui s'est enrayée, rentré à la maison et posé correctement, plutôt fier 
> 
>  Pas sur de pouvoir être là la semaine prochaine je confirmerai dès que possible. Je serais bien partant pour de la CAP en Mirage mais à coté des AIM-54 et 120 les Super 530 trouvent leur place ?


Ravi que ça t'ait plu ! A mon avis, les Mirage font un meilleur boulot dans la mêlée que les Tomcat. Pour le Hornet, je ne connais pas bien l'appareil donc je ne me prononce pas.

----------


## partizan

Les 530 sont excellents, le seul souci, il n'y en a que 2  :tired:

----------


## Olis

Vous pensez quoi du Stream Deck ? Ca fait un moment que j'y pense et là je viens de voir un fil reddit
https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...for_dcs_world/

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Perso, j'y vois pas trop d'intérêt. Et c'est cher.

Tu as des app gratos qui permettent un peu la même chose sur tablette (Power Grid de Roccat par exemple).

----------


## TuxFr78

Très bonne soirée hier et super mission !
Merci pour le boulot  ::):

----------


## nephyl

Merci pour le vol d'hier soir




> Vous pensez quoi du Stream Deck ? Ca fait un moment que j'y pense et là je viens de voir un fil reddit
> https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...for_dcs_world/


J'en ai un et c'est sympa. Par contre pour moi ça reste gadget car j'utilise beaucoup la souris dans le F-18. Sur le F-18 je l'utilise principalement pour le démarrage et en vol pour l'UFC.
Dans le post reddit il montre un profile qui est dispo pour le F-18 avec plein d'icônes parlants et des menus plutôt bien pensés, par contre ce profile n'utilise pas les touches par défaut et faut passer pas mal de temps pour changer. 
Si tu pars sur ton propre profile ou pour modifier un profile téléchargé, le logiciel pour configurer le streamdeck est extrêmement simple à utiliser. 
Il y avait un gars qui s'était lancé dans le dév de l'interfaçage entre DCS et le streamdeck pour que les icônes changent en fonction des états de l'avion, aucune idée d'où ça en est.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Merci pour la mission d'hier Nico et tous les autres, c'était super !

Deux trucs auxquels j'ai pensé ce matin :
1. concernant la page SA du F-18 qui affiche toutes les menaces sol-air, même quand elles sont cachées (on avait eu le problème dans une autre mission). Au moment où les SA-6 se sont activés, ils ne sont pas apparus sur ma SA. Ça signifie que seules les menaces actives en début de mission sont affichées. Il suffirait donc d'activer les groupes SAM qu'on veut cacher 15 secondes après le début de la mission pour qu'ils n'apparaissent pas.
2. la portée du HARM. Ma règle était 1-1,5 nautique par 1000 pieds d'altitude, apparemment j'étais loin du compte. Wags a écrit (https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=111) : "HARM range is highly dependent on launch altitude and speed. A high and fast launch at 45k MSL at 1.3M will allow engagement out to 80 nm." C'est énorme (mais j'aurais quand même bien aimé un indicateur de portée).




> Vous pensez quoi du Stream Deck ?


Très cool mais trop cher.

Si tu cherches une alternative gratuite et que tu as un portable ou une tablette (+ éventuellement un socle en plastique à 1,50€ pour la tenir verticale sur ton bureau) télécharge Roccat Power Grid.

C'est exactement la même chose, mais en utilisant l'écran tactile de ton appareil. Tu peux configurer l'aspect de chaque touche avec des images, créer des macros, etc. Les appuis de touches sont transmis par ton réseau WiFi local. Si le feedback de touches physiques te manque, tu peux même ajouter un son à chaque touche à partir d'un fichier .wav.

J'ai recréé l'UFC du F-18 comme ça sur une vieille Nexus 7, c'est hyper pratique pour rentrer les coordonnées des cibles et des waypoints. Je posterai une photo en rentrant chez moi si tu veux.

*EDIT* : Je viens de voir la réponse de MirabelleBenou concernant Power Grid. Bref, on est tous d'accord, c'est beaucoup mieux qu'un streamdeck.

----------


## war-p

Oui, c'est la même chose pour les jsow, passé 40k pieds, le range devient vraiment important (j'étais à environ 60nm pour 500kn)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Merci pour la mission d'hier Nico et tous les autres, c'était super !
> 
> Deux trucs auxquels j'ai pensé ce matin :
> 1. concernant la page SA du F-18 qui affiche toutes les menaces sol-air, même quand elles sont cachées (on avait eu le problème dans une autre mission). Au moment où les SA-6 se sont activés, ils ne sont pas apparus sur ma SA. Ça signifie que seules les menaces actives en début de mission sont affichées. Il suffirait donc d'activer les groupes SAM qu'on veut cacher 15 secondes après le début de la mission pour qu'ils n'apparaissent pas.


Il y a maintenant possibilité de cacher les cibles sur la page SA dans l'éditeur de mission ("hidden on planer")

Sinon je lance le rappel pour la mission de la semaine prochaine ( http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post12410675 )
Il faut au moins 6 CAP, 2 SEAD (qui feront du CAS ensuite) et 2 CAS.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Il y a maintenant possibilité de cacher les cibles sur la page SA dans l'éditeur de mission ("hidden on planer")


Tiens, encore un truc en plus à ajouter à HQ4DCS  :tired:

----------


## Olis

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais gratter un peu plus les 2 possibilités, j'ai une tablette et le prix n'est pas un problème, donc les 2 sont possibles pour moi.
J'avais aussi pensé à la bidouille sur les cougars mfd pour rajouter des vrais écrans.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'avais aussi pensé à la bidouille sur les cougars mfd pour rajouter des vrais écrans.


Je l'ai fait aussi.  ::mellow:: 
J'adore bricoler, ne me jugez pas, promis je ne ferai jamais de simpit

Il te faut un écran chinois de 12" à 80€, du velcro autocollant pour fixer les MFD et une calculatrice pour trouver le nombre de pixels de chaque MFD (et aligner le tout correctement dans le fichier Lua d'export des moniteurs). C'est une heure de boulot pour quelqu'un de pas trop manchot.

Le résultat est :
- Impressionnant. Les premières fois qu'on appuie sur un bouton et qu'on voit la MFD changer, c'est la grande classe.
- Pas forcément très intéressant côté rapport "avantage par rapport à la souris"/"encombrement du bureau", même sur un avion qui nécessite beaucoup d'appuis comme le Harrier ou le Hornet. Mais chacun ses goûts, certains sur Hoggit disent ne plus pouvoir jouer sans.

Pareil, je posterai une photo ce soir.

----------


## Olis

Je me rappelle qu'il y a un moment j'avais testé une appli qui balançait les mfd sur ma tablette, mais ça devait être en béta et j'avais laissé tomber

----------


## nephyl

> 2. la portée du HARM. Ma règle était 1-1,5 nautique par 1000 pieds d'altitude, apparemment j'étais loin du compte. Wags a écrit (https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=111) : "HARM range is highly dependent on launch altitude and speed. A high and fast launch at 45k MSL at 1.3M will allow engagement out to 80 nm." C'est énorme (mais j'aurais quand même bien aimé un indicateur de portée).


En utilisation concrète, t'es pas si loin du compte avec ta règle. Surtout que pour faire du 45K 1.3M il faut sûrement être pleine PC et pas trop lourd. Et les HARM sont pas légers, il font dans les 800 livres pièce.

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

Merci pour la mission d'hier soir ! On était nombreux et ça fait plaisir de voler avec autant d'avions humains  :;): 

C'était mon baptème du feu avec vous et je sais sur quels points il faut que je travaille pour être prêt pour la prochaine.
J'ai galérer à avoir les Bandit sur mon radar d'attaque du F/A-18C alors que je les voyais sur le SA..

Je pense être dispo pour la semaine prochaine, et si possible retentais la CAP toujours en F/A-18.
Merci à nephyl pour les conseils et le vol en binôme, en espérant pouvoir refaire ça un de ces quatres.

Voler en formation est vraiment un plus qui rajoute du réalisme mais aussi de l'organisation (attribution des cibles, regroupement des avions sur cartes,...) en plus de permettre au leader de vérifier si la patrouille galère ou pas avec son avion + donner des tips  ::rolleyes::

----------


## nephyl

> Merci pour la mission d'hier soir ! On était nombreux et ça fait plaisir de voler avec autant d'avions humains 
> 
> C'était mon baptème du feu avec vous et je sais sur quels points il faut que je travaille pour être prêt pour la prochaine.
> J'ai galérer à avoir les Bandit sur mon radar d'attaque du F/A-18C alors que je les voyais sur le SA..
> 
> Je pense être dispo pour la semaine prochaine, et si possible retentais la CAP toujours en F/A-18.
> Merci à nephyl pour les conseils et le vol en binôme, en espérant pouvoir refaire ça un de ces quatres.
> 
> Voler en formation est vraiment un plus qui rajoute du réalisme mais aussi de l'organisation (attribution des cibles, regroupement des avions sur cartes,...) en plus de permettre au leader de vérifier si la patrouille galère ou pas avec son avion + donner des tips


Au plaisir de revoler avec toi en formation.
Si t'as galéré à me suivre au début, c'est pas de ta faute, je volais trop vite (dans le sens trop proche de la Vmax avec notre config et sans PC). La prochaine fois je saurai qu'il faut laisser plus de marge pour que ce soit gérable. Je suis aussi débutant. 
J'ai pris qques screen de notre formation, je regarderai ce que ça donne quand je serai chez moi.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Je l'ai fait aussi. 
> J'adore bricoler, ne me jugez pas, promis je ne ferai jamais de simpit
> 
> Il te faut un écran chinois de 12" à 80€, du velcro autocollant pour fixer les MFD et une calculatrice pour trouver le nombre de pixels de chaque MFD (et aligner le tout correctement dans le fichier Lua d'export des moniteurs). C'est une heure de boulot pour quelqu'un de pas trop manchot.
> 
> Le résultat est :
> - Impressionnant. Les premières fois qu'on appuie sur un bouton et qu'on voit la MFD changer, c'est la grande classe.
> - Pas forcément très intéressant côté rapport "avantage par rapport à la souris"/"encombrement du bureau", même sur un avion qui nécessite beaucoup d'appuis comme le Harrier ou le Hornet. Mais chacun ses goûts, certains sur Hoggit disent ne plus pouvoir jouer sans.
> 
> Pareil, je posterai une photo ce soir.


Perso j'utilise aINSTRUMENTS (http://lumatek.sk/aInstruments/index.html), ça marche super bien. Je voulais me trouver des tablettes pas chère pour coller mes MFDs Cougar dessus. J'ai pas encore passé le cap d'acheter du matos à 80 boules pour le "gadget", mais on jour ou l'autre certainement  ::):

----------


## Flappie

:Fouras:  Règle très importante quand on leade une formation : on indique une vitesse de croisière que les ailiers doivent respecter, mais on vole légèrement en-dessous. Ça donne une chance aux ailiers de rattraper le leader, et ça leur permet d'anticiper sur tes changements de cap et accélérations.

De leur côté, les ailiers doivent rapidement estimer s'ils se font distancer par leur leader ou non, afin de remonter l'info au plus vite. Le leader ne tient pas toujours à affronter une patrouille de MiG-29 tout seul.  :;): 



Pour la mission de mardi prochain :
@Empnicolas : Si Zan est d'accord, je nous propose en Tomcat CAP.

@tous : Vu qu'il y aura pas mal de chasse et qu'on sera sûrement aussi nombreux qu'hier, on va devoir utiliser deux channels sur TS, l'un pour la CAP (chasse), l'autre pour le CAS/SEAD (attaque sol). Je vous invite à configurer dès maintenant une touche "whisper-all" en utilisant ce guide. Si vous rencontrez des soucis, envoyez-moi un MP.

Principe du whisper-all : on l'utilise avec parcimonie, et uniquement pour transmettre des infos importantes aux équipes qui font un boulot différent du nôtre. Voici quelques bons exemples :

- Un pilote SEAD prévient qu'il a détruit un site SAM qui bloquait une zone à traiter ("A tous d'Agar, site SA-15 détruit").
- Un pilote CAP a locké un contact inconnu ("Raygun !"). L'éventuel copain locké lui répond aussitôt ("Buddyspike !") pour ne pas finir en confettis.
- Un pilote CAP annonce la venue de nouveaux ennemis qui s'apprêtent à attaquer la CAS/SEAD sur son lieu de travail ("A tous de Patou, 3 bandits hot sur waypiont 2, évacuez maintenant !").
- Un pilote CAS est témoin d'un départ missile ("Départ SAM au waypoint 3 !").

Évidemment, on peut aussi occasionnellement l'utiliser pour féliciter/moquer les copains après un atterro casse-gueule ou une action héroïque, mais pas trop souvent, sinon on ne s'entend plus parler.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello les gens !

Je m'entraîne gentillement avec le C-101 (Super avion d'ailleurs !!) et j'essaye de m'entraîner au bombardement sans assistance.

J'ai les tables de dépression, toussa toussa, mais j'ai beaucoup de mal à identifier à quel moment démarrer mon piqué sur les cibles pour avoir la bonne inclinaison tout du long.

Exemple, si je règle pour un piqué à 10°, je termine souvent sur un range 5 - 15°. Forkément, ça tape à côté (de pas loin, parfois à peine quelques mètres, mais jamais dedans).

J'en viens à me dire que je vais utiliser exclusivement de la roquette ^^.

Pareil, si vous avez des conseils pour bien stabiliser sur la cible au moment du piqué (c'est pas simple du tout !!).

Dès que j'arrive à faire quelques touches sympa, je me remet au F5  ::lol:: 

Merci les gens !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

De mon côté petite question relative à ma soirée en A10C qui a confirmé une vieille impression : je trouve aucun avantage à utiliser les GBU-38 en par rapport aux GBU-12, si ce n'est qu'il ne faut pas allumer le laser avec les 38. En plus les GBU-12 peuvent accrocher une cible fournie par le JTAC et frapper des cibles en mouvement. Bref est-ce que je loupe quelque chose et est-ce que j'ai une seule bonne raison d'encore emporter des 38 ?

----------


## Flappie

> Je m'entraîne gentillement avec le C-101 (Super avion d'ailleurs !!) et j'essaye de m'entraîner au bombardement sans assistance.
> 
> J'ai les tables de dépression, toussa toussa, mais j'ai beaucoup de mal à identifier à quel moment démarrer mon piqué sur les cibles pour avoir la bonne inclinaison tout du long.
> 
> Exemple, si je règle pour un piqué à 10°, je termine souvent sur un range 5 - 15°. Forkément, ça tape à côté (de pas loin, parfois à peine quelques mètres, mais jamais dedans).
> 
> J'en viens à me dire que je vais utiliser exclusivement de la roquette ^^.
> 
> Pareil, si vous avez des conseils pour bien stabiliser sur la cible au moment du piqué (c'est pas simple du tout !!).


Dis-toi que :
1. Plus tu piques à angle fort, moins la gravité gêne le tir. Donc c'est mieux.
2. Plus tu voles vite, plus ta bombe aura d'énergie cinétique pour lutter contre l'effet de la gravité. Donc c'est mieux aussi.

Pour savoir quand amorcer ton piqué, le mieux est de planifier une attaque à *45°* : ainsi ton altitude courante est égale à la distance à laquelle tu dois enclencher ton piqué. Exemple : tu voles à 2000m d'alti, et ton HSI te dit que tu te trouves à 2000m de la cible. Tu piques aussitôt à 45° : tu vas gagner en vitesse et en stabilité. Maintiens bien le nez sur la cible, et lâche les œufs le plus tard possible, en fonction des menaces au sol. Tu peux lâcher à 500m d'alti et faire mouche. Entraîne-toi à larguer bas, puis de plus en plus haut.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci Flappie ! Je vais essayer ça ! Pas con du tout comme idée.

Jusque là je n'utilisais jamais le HSI ainsi (J'ai tendance à n'utiliser que la carte F10 pour localiser les WP et les cibles....).

Faut que je regarde si sur le C-101 je peux régler le HSI sur la distance à la cible. D'ailleurs j'y pense, ça ne marche vraiment que si tu créé un WP directement sur la cible non ?

Je continue à réfléchir, et sur un appareil avec une électronique aussi limitée (comme le L-39 ou le F-5 finalement), je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment possible.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> De mon côté petite question relative à ma soirée en A10C qui a confirmé une vieille impression : je trouve aucun avantage à utiliser les GBU-38 en par rapport aux GBU-12, si ce n'est qu'il ne faut pas allumer le laser avec les 38. En plus les GBU-12 peuvent accrocher une cible fournie par le JTAC et frapper des cibles en mouvement. Bref est-ce que je loupe quelque chose et est-ce que j'ai une seule bonne raison d'encore emporter des 38 ?


C'est pratique quand le temps est couvert et que les nuages empêchent le TPOD d'éclairer correctement les cibles et la bombe de repérer le laser du JTAC.
Ou bien pour dégager très très vite sans avoir à rester sur zone pour éclairer (s'il était possible de dégager très vite avec un A-10  ::ninja:: )
Ou quand on a la flemme d'éclairer et qu'on veut juste appuyer sur un bouton (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZ0EVXaaXug)

----------


## Jokletox

Sebum : A quand une soirée avec ackboo et noël qui suite à tes conseils, sait atterrir comme un pro ?

----------


## Flappie

> Faut que je regarde si sur le C-101 je peux régler le HSI sur la distance à la cible. D'ailleurs j'y pense, ça ne marche vraiment que si tu créé un WP directement sur la cible non ?


Tout à fait. Si tu attaques une cible d'opportunité (càd non située sur un waypoint), il te faut estimer la distance qui t'en sépare "au pif".

Autre solution : tu piques à 45° et tu regardes où se situe la cible.
- Si tu la vois encore, c'est que tu n'as pas encore atteint la bonne distance. Reprends ton vol en palier et réessaye un piqué plus tard.
- Si tu la vois devant ton collimateur, c'est parfait.
- Si elle est "sous l'avion", c'est que tu n'as pas piqué à temps.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bonne idée ! Merci !

----------


## Sigps220

Une autre astuce est de ne pas voler directement vers la cible mais de mettre la cible à gauche (ou à droite) du cockpit. Une fois la cible suffisamment proche, tu tournes vers la cible et tu piques. 

Au début tu vas tatonner, mais après tu vas trouver un repère dans le cockpit (un montant, le bord d'attaque de l'aile etc..)

L'autre avantage est qu'en évoluant latéralement par rapport à la cible, tu es mieux protégé des menaces (vitesse radiale plus élevé + dégagement plus rapide). 

Un schéma pour illustrer, je pense que ça sera plus clair :

----------


## MirabelleBenou

compris, merci ! Je tâcherai de mettre en pratique tout ça Vendredi soir, merci les gens  ::): 

J'ai aussi trouvé une série d'article sur SimHQ qui sont assez intéressant :
http://www.simhq.com/_air/air_055a.html
http://www.simhq.com/_air9/air_272a.html
http://www.simhq.com/_air9/air_273a.html

----------


## nephyl

Le Hot start, ça ne m'a pas réussi hier soir  ::P: 

https://streamable.com/x1jmb

Raiders et moi en formation

----------


## Jokletox

Je ne vois pas ce qui te fait dire ça  ::siffle::

----------


## Efiban

Alors, merci les coins pour le vol d'hier soir.

Et désolé pour les compères avec qui j'étais encore le soir et à qui j'ai pas pu dire salut, mon FAI à eu la bonne idée de se foirer de 00h30 à cette fin d'après midi. J'aurais même pas eu le plaisir de poser mon (3ème) SU25t avant d'être coupé.

Sinon j'ai appris pas mal de chose, et j'ai vu les points que je devais améliorer pour éviter de coûter autant de million au contribuable. :D

Le SU est un peu frustrant quand on a appris à faire voler autre chose, mais la soirée était cool et je reviendrai pour la prochaine avec plaisir.

----------


## Flappie

Je viens seulement de remarquer les rectangles disposés en diagonale juste après la base des câbles d'arrêt du Stennis. De quoi s'agit-il ? (visible au premier plan de cette photo)
Ça amortit le câble ?


EDIT: attention, la stable de DCS a été mise à jour. Apparemment, le F-14 était jusqu'ici susceptible de faire planter son équipage dans certaines conditions. Ça pourrait expliquer vos crashs d'hier, Vaught et Kangoo.

----------


## ze_droopy

> De mon côté petite question relative à ma soirée en A10C qui a confirmé une vieille impression : je trouve aucun avantage à utiliser les GBU-38 en par rapport aux GBU-12, si ce n'est qu'il ne faut pas allumer le laser avec les 38. En plus les GBU-12 peuvent accrocher une cible fournie par le JTAC et frapper des cibles en mouvement. Bref est-ce que je loupe quelque chose et est-ce que j'ai une seule bonne raison d'encore emporter des 38 ?


All-weather (ce que disais Sebum, pas besoin d'un ciel dégagé) et surtout Fire/Pickle & Forget, pas besoin de rester dans un volume potentiellement dangereux après le tir.

----------


## Bacab

> et surtout Fire/Pickle & Forget, pas besoin de rester dans un volume potentiellement dangereux après le tir.


Cela permet aussi de les tirer rapidement sur plusieurs cibles différentes. Imaginons que tu veuilles réduire à néant un camp d'entrainement de méchants composés de plusieurs bâtiments étalés sur une grande surface : il suffit d'assigner à chaque bâtiment un waypoint (sur F-16 ça marche comme ça) puis tu tire une bombe sur le 1er waypoint, la seconde sur le deuxième... et tu te retrouves rapidement avec 4 bombes qui se dirigent vers quatre bâtiments différents pendant que toi tu fais demi-tour.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

J'avais pas du tout intégré que c'était du fire and forget mais en effet c'est logique et ça change la donne dans quelques situations oui, merci pour les réponses !

----------


## Wannamama

> Je viens seulement de remarquer les rectangles disposés en diagonale juste après la base des câbles d'arrêt du Stennis. De quoi s'agit-il ? (visible au premier plan de cette photo)
> Ça amortit le câble ?


Oui, pour éviter l'usure prématuré du câble et du pont : https://www.kastalon.com/tag/advance...ting-gear-aag/

----------


## Flappie

Merci.  ::):

----------


## yuushiro

Super mission pour hier soir !
Par contre, ne pas voler pendant un moment, on finit par oublier quelques petites choses par ci, par là.
On finira par un appontage foireux. Je me demande si j'ai déjà réussi à poser Dusty lors d'un retour de nos missions en F14 ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> On finira par un appontage foireux. Je me demande si j'ai déjà réussi à poser Dusty lors d'un retour de nos missions en F14 ?


J'ai pas été super performant sur la première passe non plus... Live together, die together!  ::love::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Cela permet aussi de les tirer rapidement sur plusieurs cibles différentes.


Finalement la vraie question est : à part pour des cibles mobiles, ou pour s'amuser, pourquoi embarquer des GBU-12 plutôt que des 38 ?

Ce n'est pas trop flagrant en A-10, mais en F-18 à 35000 pieds et mach 0.9, les GBU-38 se comportent plus comme des mini-missiles de croisière que comme des bombes – à ce niveau, le loft, c'est du bowling. C'est à la fois jouissif à utiliser et beaucoup moins cheaté que les JSOW, dont la portée est ridiculement élevée.




> Sebum : A quand une soirée avec ackboo et noël qui suite à tes conseils, sait atterrir comme un pro ?


Il va falloir que je le forme encore un peu. Le pauvre est encore trop nerveux pour se crasher avec grâce sur la carlingue d'un porte-avions comme tout un chacun ici.

----------


## Jokletox

> Il va falloir que je le forme encore un peu. Le pauvre est encore trop nerveux pour se crasher avec grâce sur la carlingue d'un porte-avions comme tout un chacun ici.


On a hâte d'y jouer de voir ça !

----------


## war-p

> Finalement la vraie question est : à part pour des cibles mobiles, ou pour s'amuser, pourquoi embarquer des GBU-12 plutôt que des 38 ?
> 
> Ce n'est pas trop flagrant en A-10, mais en F-18 à 35000 pieds et mach 0.9, les GBU-38 se comportent plus comme des mini-missiles de croisière que comme des bombes – à ce niveau, le loft, c'est du bowling. C'est à la fois jouissif à utiliser et beaucoup moins cheaté que les JSOW, dont la portée est ridiculement élevée.
> 
> 
> 
> Il va falloir que je le forme encore un peu. Le pauvre est encore trop nerveux pour se crasher avec grâce sur la carlingue d'un porte-avions comme tout un chacun ici.


C'est vrai que les jsow sont complètement pétés, mais quel plaisir de raser une site sam en une seule passe sans jamais s'exposer  :Bave:

----------


## Sigps220

> Finalement la vraie question est : à part pour des cibles mobiles, ou pour s'amuser, pourquoi embarquer des GBU-12 plutôt que des 38 ?
> 
> Ce n'est pas trop flagrant en A-10, mais en F-18 à 35000 pieds et mach 0.9, les GBU-38 se comportent plus comme des mini-missiles de croisière que comme des bombes – à ce niveau, le loft, c'est du bowling. C'est à la fois jouissif à utiliser et beaucoup moins cheaté que les JSOW, dont la portée est ridiculement élevée.


Je plussoie : 
- Cibles dont la localisation est déjà connue : JDAM
- Cibles mobiles ou dont la localisation n'est pas connue : GBU Laser

J'ai également tendance à penser que le guidage laser est un poil plus précis que le guidage par coordonnées GPS. Tu peux également fait un largage en loft avec une bombe laser si tu ne la guide pas (soit par buddy lasing ou JTAC).

----------


## Cabfire

A tout hazard, est ce que quelqu'un ici gère son freinage sur M2000C avec son palonnier ? C'est la galère infini chez moi au niveau des axes.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Update à venir du M2000 avec gros changements du fonctionnement du PCA :




> Hello folks, here are the news regarding the M-2000C updates:
> 
> Pending review by our friends at the AdA, here are the changes to the PCA/HUD:
> 
> 1. PCA and HUD are now independent of each other. So HUD mode does not depend on selected weapon nor master arm position.
> 2. Master Arm now just enables weapons release/fire. Setting to SAFE or ARM does nothing else.
> 3. HUD enters into AA mode when: Selecting CAN or MAGIC by using the HOTAS button, or by selecting Super 530D on the PCA.
> 4. MAG button on the PCA does NOT select Magic. It performs other functions.
> 5. Selecting an AG weapon will NOT set the HUD to AG ATTACK mode. Only the PCA will enter into AG mode.
> ...


 Ca va me demander de changer pas mal d'habitudes, je sélectionnais pas mes armes au HOTAS perso mais au final c'est du tout bon.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je plussoie : 
> - Cibles dont la localisation est déjà connue : JDAM
> - Cibles mobiles ou dont la localisation n'est pas connue : GBU Laser


Et encore, uniquement parce qu'on n'a pas le TPOD. Une fois qu'on pourra repérer une cible et créer un waypoint pour la bombe en deux clics...

----------


## Chaussette

> A tout hazard, est ce que quelqu'un ici gère son freinage sur M2000C avec son palonnier ? C'est la galère infini chez moi au niveau des axes.


Attention à bien régler les axes de freinage au palonnier, car il y a souvent des inversions.

Ensuite, si tu parles de l’atterrissage, les freins de roues sont à utiliser avec parcimonie et en fin d'étape :
On atterri, les roues touchent le solOn laisse l'avion ralentir tout seul avec les frottements de l'air et les aérofreins, tout en recalant à coup de gouvernes pour rester bien dans l'axeUne fois que l'avions est calé, on freine délicatement avec les freins de roues, ne pas hésiter à relâcher et laisser rouler si ça commence à désaxer, corriger avec les gouvernes puis remettre du frein délicatement

C'est valable pour tous les avions (WW2, Jets, etc.).

----------


## Cabfire

Je pense vraiment a l'aspect purement mecanique de la chose en faite.

Déjà maigres une inversion des axes je n'arrive pas a obtenir une freinage au moment de l’appuie sur les pédales. J'ai l'effet inverse, je dois appuyer pour relâcher mon frein. De plus en ce moment,  après avoir fait des tentatives supplémentaire, les freins ne tiennent pas. A 70% RPM, freins actif je commence à avancer, ou alors sur un atterrissage ILs me faut la piste compléte pour m'arreter, bref, étrange quoi ...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Merci pour vos réponses, je vais gratter un peu plus les 2 possibilités, j'ai une tablette et le prix n'est pas un problème, donc les 2 sont possibles pour moi.
> J'avais aussi pensé à la bidouille sur les cougars mfd pour rajouter des vrais écrans.


J'avais oublié de poster la photo de mes bricolages hier soir, la voici :



- Ecran 12" bas de gamme trouvé sur Amazon + MFDs + velcro pour fixer les MFDs + carton noir découpé pour dissimuler le reste de l'écran et faire plus propre.
- Vieille Nexus 7 qui traînait dans un tiroir + Roccat Power Grid
Il manque encore quelques passe-câbles et ce sera presque joli.

Comme la plupart des bricolages DIY, c'est plus amusant à fabriquer que réellement utile au quotidien, mais bon... 
Le seul réel bénéfice est de pouvoir appuyer sur les boutons avec n'importe quelle main, et donc de ne pas être obligé de lâcher le manche pour prendre la souris dans la main droite.
Ah, et on distingue quand même beaucoup mieux les cibles sur le TPOD et l'écran du maverick.

----------


## Tugais

> Je pense vraiment a l'aspect purement mecanique de la chose en faite.
> 
> Déjà maigres une inversion des axes je n'arrive pas a obtenir une freinage au moment de l’appuie sur les pédales. J'ai l'effet inverse, je dois appuyer pour relâcher mon frein. De plus en ce moment,  après avoir fait des tentatives supplémentaire, les freins ne tiennent pas. A 70% RPM, freins actif je commence à avancer, ou alors sur un atterrissage ILs me faut la piste compléte pour m'arreter, bref, étrange quoi ...


Ca ressemble à un pépin dans les réglages de l'axe lui-même.

Lorsque tu ouvres ton panneau de configuration avec l'ensemble des commandes disponibles, tu as une liste de bouton au bas du panneau dont l'un permet d'ajuster l'axe actuellement en surbrillance/sélectionné. Vérifies que la saturation de l'axe est bien au max, ça expliquerait que les freins ne tiennent pas une fois que tu pousses un peu les gaz ; quand à l'inversion, tu as une case qui permet d'inverser l'axe, vérifie qu'il ne soit pas coché, si ce n'est pas le cas, tu peux toujours la cocher pour que justement une pression sur l'axe enclenche le frein.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Sébum > T'as la réf de ton écran ? Ca m'intéresse.... Et pour le déport des MFD, tu peux poster tes réglages ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Sébum > T'as la réf de ton écran ? Ca m'intéresse.... Et pour le déport des MFD, tu peux poster tes réglages ?


Yep ! https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (cherche quand même ailleurs, on peut peut-être trouver moins cher, ou d'occasion)

Et mes réglages, à adapter selon la résolution de tes écrans


```
_  = function(p) return p; end;
name = _('Ecran + MFDs');
Description = 'Mini écran pour les MFDs'

mfdSize = 11.0 / 14.7
mfdHeight = 0.975

-- 2560x1440p (écran principal) + 1366x768p (écran MFDs)
primary = 
{
 x = 0,
 y = 0,
 width   = 2560,
 height  = 1440,
 aspect  = 2560 / 1440,
 viewDx  = 0,
 viewDy  = 0,
}
secondary = 
{
 x = 0,
 y = 1440,
 width   = 768 * mfdSize,
 height  = 768 * mfdSize * mfdHeight,
}
tertiary = 
{
 x = 1366 - 768 * mfdSize,
 y = 1440,
 width   = 768 * mfdSize,
 height  = 768 * mfdSize * mfdHeight,
}

UIMainView = primary
LEFT_MFCD  = secondary
RIGHT_MFCD = tertiary
Viewports  = {UIMainView}
```

----------


## partizan

Et la réf du moniteur principal ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Et la réf du moniteur principal ?


C'est un HP Envy 32". Mais quitte à acheter un moniteur de jeu 32" aujourd'hui, mieux vaut sans doute acheter un G-Sync

----------


## partizan

Ok merci.
J’en parlais l’an passé avec warpig et le g-sync il trouvait ça encore un peu jeune, je n’ai pas suivi la techno depuis.

----------


## Flappie

Si je dis pas de bêtises, dans CPCH ils ont dit récemment que le Freesync, desormais compatible nVidia, fonctionnait aussi bien que le Gsync.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Si je dis pas de bêtises, dans CPCH ils ont dit récemment que le Freesync, desormais compatible nVidia, fonctionnait aussi bien que le Gsync.


Attention je crois que ce n'est compatible qu'avec une poignée de moniteurs freesync pour l'instant (surement pour ne pas froisser les indus qui ont payé leur licence gsync rubis sur l'ongle... Je pupute).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Yep ! https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (cherche quand même ailleurs, on peut peut-être trouver moins cher, ou d'occasion)
> 
> Et mes réglages, à adapter selon la résolution de tes écrans
> 
> 
> ```
> _  = function(p) return p; end;
> name = _('Ecran + MFDs');
> Description = 'Mini écran pour les MFDs'
> ...


Merci !!!! Moins cher que ça ? Si t'as un lien je suis preneur, je n'ai trouvé pour le moment et ça fait un moment que je cherche :-)

----------


## Olis

> Yep ! https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (cherche quand même ailleurs, on peut peut-être trouver moins cher, ou d'occasion)
> 
> Et mes réglages, à adapter selon la résolution de tes écrans


Merci, donc 1 écran lcd pour les 2 mfd et le code à balancer dans un .lua, une appli pour déporter les mfd ou c'est le lua qui fait tout ?

En tout cas ça rend bien.

Pas trouvé beaucoup moins cher sur amazon pour le moniteur, les 2 mfd sont à 69€ sur amazon.de (version uk)

J'ai un LG 34 21/9' en écran principal, je crois qu'il est freesync mais je n'utilise pas cette option

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Attention je crois que ce n'est compatible qu'avec une poignée de moniteurs freesync pour l'instant


Oui, je crois aussi, il faudra que je vérifie avec les gens du Hardware




> Merci !!!! Moins cher que ça ? Si t'as un lien je suis preneur, je n'ai trouvé pour le moment et ça fait un moment que je cherche :-)


En moins cher j'avais trouvé des écrans de caméras de recul pour bagnole, mais ça a l'air d'être de la camelote et c'est sans doute trop petit (en plus c'est du câble RCA, donc il faut ajouter le prix d'un adaptateur HDMI)
https://www.rueducommerce.fr/produit...ffre-144647948




> Merci, donc 1 écran lcd pour les 2 mfd et le code à balancer dans un .lua, une appli pour déporter les mfd ou c'est le lua qui fait tout ?


C'est le Lua qui fait tout. Il faut reconnaître que DCS est vraiment bien fichu à ce niveau.

----------


## Bopnc

> C'est le Lua qui fait tout. Il faut reconnaître que DCS est vraiment bien fichu à ce niveau.


Sérieusement ? Personnellement je trouve que c'est une des neuf plaie d'Egypte. Plus ou moins.
J'ai du rater un truc. Si tu as une doc qui explique de façon exhaustive comment ça marche, je suis preneur. 

Mon besoin est plutôt simple (afficher les MFD sur mon deuxième écran, sans fioriture), mais c'est un foutu enfer à faire à chaque fois. Entre les id de chaque élément qu'il faut aller chercher dans des lua perdus ou deviner au doigt mouillé parce qu'ils changent pour chaque avion sans être mentionné dans la doc, le kneepad qui va se foutre sur les MFD sans aucune possibilité à long terme de le repositionner (son fichier de localisation est écrasé à chaque maj), l'écran RIO du F-14 qui s'affiche à cheval entre l'écran et les MFD, les sous titres qui vont parfois se mettre aussi sur les MFD en débordant des écrans, le tout sans que je sois foutu de trouver la moindre doc officielle sur comment ça doit marcher, je m'y arrache les cheveux. 

A titre de comparaison, dans BMS tu coche les éléments que tu veux externaliser dans une liste, ils apparaissent sur ton écran, tu les drag&drop / redimensionne à la souris là ou tu veux sur tes autres écrans. Le positionnement est automatiquement sauvegardé. Fin de l'histoire.  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> Sérieusement ? Personnellement je trouve que c'est une des neuf plaie d'Egypte. Plus ou moins.
> J'ai du rater un truc. Si tu as une doc qui explique de façon exhaustive comment ça marche, je suis preneur. 
> 
> Mon besoin est plutôt simple (afficher les MFD sur mon deuxième écran, sans fioriture), mais c'est un foutu enfer à faire à chaque fois. Entre les id de chaque élément qu'il faut aller chercher dans des lua perdus ou deviner au doigt mouillé parce qu'ils changent pour chaque avion sans être mentionné dans la doc, le kneepad qui va se foutre sur les MFD sans aucune possibilité à long terme de le repositionner (son fichier de localisation est écrasé à chaque maj), l'écran RIO du F-14 qui s'affiche à cheval entre l'écran et les MFD, les sous titres qui vont parfois se mettre aussi sur les MFD en débordant des écrans, le tout sans que je sois foutu de trouver la moindre doc officielle sur comment ça doit marcher, je m'y arrache les cheveux. 
> 
> A titre de comparaison, dans BMS tu coche les éléments que tu veux externaliser dans une liste, ils apparaissent sur ton écran, tu les drag&drop / redimensionne à la souris là ou tu veux sur tes autres écrans. Le positionnement est automatiquement sauvegardé. Fin de l'histoire.


As-tu essayé Helios ? Il avait l'air pas mal.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> …


Je n'ai pas vraiment de base de comparaison comme je n'ai jamais bricolé BMS, mais oui, je trouve que DCS est plutôt bien fichu, en tout cas en ce qui concerne l'export de MFD.

Ok, c'est un peu laborieux de devoir tout faire en Lua (même si normalement quand c'est fait c'est fait, on n'a pas à changer la config chaque matin), mais pouvoir positionner au pixel près chaque export sur chaque écran est quand même vachement pratique, notamment pour bricoler des morceaux de simpit.

Quant aux fichiers écrasés à chaque MàJ, c'est bizarre. Tu enregistres bien ta config dans "My Saved Games" et pas dans le répertoire du jeu ?

----------


## Olis

J'ai cherché vite fait ce matin, soit un écran 12 pouces pour les 2, soit 2 écrans 7 ou 8 pouces pour individualiser les mfd, je vais surement tenter les 2 écrans

----------


## Bopnc

C'est seulement la position du kneepad qui est écrasée par les MAJ. 
En fait il ne peut pas être positionné à partir des lua de configuration d'écran, c'est une bidouille à faire dans dans un autre fichier du jeu, fichier qui est lui même écrasé à chaque MAJ. Et comme le kneepad est par défaut tout à droite de l'ensemble des écrans (et non pas tout à droite du UIMainView), bah c'est particulièrement gênant sur ma config ou le deuxième écran est à droite (et pas de la même taille, ce qui rogne le kneepad). 

En fait c'est un peu à l'image du reste de ma relation amour-agacement avec DCS. Je n'ai sur le principe aucun problème avec les .lua, qui sont effectivement précis et permettent en théorie de faire exactement ce que tu veux. C'est juste que pour moi certains trucs sont super mal fichus. 

L'exemple le plus concret c'est ce kneepad qui ne peut pas être déplacé facilement. Mais j'ai aussi pu constater que l'interface du RIO n'était pas limitée au UIMainView, donc elle est elle aussi à cheval sur mes affichages. 
Il y a peut être un élément à définir pour sa position, mais si c'est le cas encore faut il en connaitre l'ID exact, qui n'est précisé nulle part. 

Ce qui m’amène au principal reproche : l'absence de doc fiable (que j'ai peut être ratée, mais dans ce cas je serais ravi qu'on m'explique que je suis idiot  :^_^: ). 
Quand comme moi on butine les appareils en changeant sans arrêt, c'est assez vite décourageant d'aller creuser les forums pour voir si quelqu'un a fait une liste des éléments exportable de l'avion qu'on va jouer. Sans même parler bien entendu de devoir changer la configuration graphique de DCS à chaque fois qu'on change d'appareil (ou même de poste, RIO et pilote n’ayant pas la même config !). 


Mais ceci-dit, une fois réglé et fonctionnel avoir les MFD en taille réelle sur un deuxième écran change complètement la vie. Je ne peux qu'encourager les gens à faire l'effort s'ils ont un deuxième écran qui traîne. Surtout s'ils ne jouent qu'un seul appareil.


@Flappie : J'avais envisagé d'essayer Helios, mais ça serait peut être overkill pour mon besoin qui est assez basique au final. J'ai peur de devoir autant me battre pour le configurer que ce que je me bat déjà pour configurer les écrans.  ::P:

----------


## war-p

Bon j'ai testé un peu Helios, mais la n'existe pas et j'ai été infoutu de lier dcs à l'affichage d'Hélios  ::huh:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La doc *

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'ai cherché vite fait ce matin, soit un écran 12 pouces pour les 2, soit 2 écrans 7 ou 8 pouces pour individualiser les mfd, je vais surement tenter les 2 écrans


C'est mieux mais c'est beaucoup plus cher non (et ça fait encore plus de câbles) ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bopnc > Pour le Kneeboard, pour pas de prise de tête, il existe une p'tite appli très bien faite :

http://www.dcskneeboardbuilder.com/

EDIT : Bon sinon, commandé le p'tit écran 12", Je vous ferais un retour aussi dès que j'aurais reçu et fait mon bidouillage  ::): 

Pour les 2 écrans, j'avais regardé aussi et on peut en trouve pour que ça revienne au même tarif que 1 seul, mais finalement, l'encombrement et les câbles supplémentaires m'ont convaincu.

----------


## TuxFr78

Ça fait un moment que je regarde aussi. J’hésite à prendre des écrans usb 7 ou 8 pouces
Quelqu’un a testé ?

----------


## Olis

> C'est mieux mais c'est beaucoup plus cher non (et ça fait encore plus de câbles) ?


Pas beaucoup plus cher, mais 2 cables de plus, je ne suis plus à ça prêt
Je viens de regarder les écrans pour raspberry, il y a des 7'' touchscreen pour moins de 60 euros, alimentation par usb et vidéo via hdmi

----------


## nephyl



----------


## Bopnc

> Bopnc > Pour le Kneeboard, pour pas de prise de tête, il existe une p'tite appli très bien faite :
> 
> http://www.dcskneeboardbuilder.com/


Ah, ça je prends. Merci.  :;):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je devrais être là en CAP Mirage 2000 mardi avant de partir en vacances.

----------


## Flappie

Ah oui, tiens, qu'est-ce qu'on fait, mardi ? Nico, tu veux tenter ta mission avec la grosse CAP ? Au passage, dis-moi quand tu pars en vacances histoire que je refasse des missions en ton absence (moi ce sera fin août).

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Petite pensée pour la PAF qui doit être en train de vérifier et re-vérifier d'avoir mis les bonnes couleurs de fumée pour chaque avion...
On connaît l'horaire de passage pour demain ? L'an passé c'était assez précis (à 15mn près si je me souviens bien).

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je devrais être là en CAP Mirage 2000 mardi avant de partir en vacances.


Je serai là en F-18, pour du strike ou du SEAD, comme ça vous arrange




> Petite pensée pour la PAF qui doit être en train de vérifier et re-vérifier d'avoir mis les bonnes couleurs de fumée pour chaque avion...
> On connaît l'horaire de passage pour demain ? L'an passé c'était assez précis (à 15mn près si je me souviens bien).


10h30 je crois.
https://defense-92.fr/commemoration/...let-2019-61208

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> 10h30 je crois.
> https://defense-92.fr/commemoration/...let-2019-61208


Merci !  :;): 

Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait trouver des infos aussi détaillées sur le programme.

Et c'est marrant de voir qu'ils ont pris la photo du 14 juillet 2017 pour illustrer l'article.  ::P:

----------


## Olis

Voilà, j'ai commandé 2 écrans 7'':
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07...1VE1O4ZFQ&th=1
Mauvaise pioche, ils sont pas en 4:3

Finalement des 8'' en 4:3 à 67 euros
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01...?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Donc un peu plus de 200 euros au total (avec les MFD).

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ah oui, tiens, qu'est-ce qu'on fait, mardi ? Nico, tu veux tenter ta mission avec la grosse CAP ?


Pour le moment j'étais parti sur la mission avec la grosse CAP mais je vais en faire une plus "basique" si on est pas nombreux (2CAP, 2Sead, 2 Cas).



> Au passage, dis-moi quand tu pars en vacances histoire que je refasse des missions en ton absence (moi ce sera fin août).


Il n'y a rien de prévu de mon coté (finalisation thèse et pas mal de travail en juillet-août), par contre je ne pourrai pas faire de mission pour la semaine prochaine (le 23/7) et je ne pourrai pas en faire pour les 3 dernières semaines de aout (13-20-27 aout) mais au pire on a suffisamment de mission en stock pour reprendre des anciennes.

Pour le moment j'ai noté pour mardi:
+/- RsRaidersCPC (CAP)
Zampi
+/- Ivan Joukov (CAP)
Agar (Sead/Cas)


Les deux première partie (sur 3) des missions de la semaines dernière:

----------


## nephyl

Présent mardi en CAP F-18

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je suis présent sûr.

----------


## yuushiro

Je ne pourrais pas être des vôtres mardi.

----------


## Flappie

_/HS on_

J'adore ma ville : elle se situe juste après la séparation du défilé du 14 juillet.  ::): 

Désolé, j'ai un bridge qui date, donc les photos sont pas top. Je crois que c'est un C-130J qui est passé pile au-dessus de mon bâtiment, en basse alti. 
Ah, et un appel inopportun m'a fait rater le F-16 et le Tornado...




















_/HS off_

----------


## ze_droopy

Sympa les photos!
Pas de C130J sur tes photos par contre, celui vu de derrière (au milieu) est un A400M et celui qui passe radada est un C130 classique. Et un C160G sur l'avant-dernière photo.
Ça doit être compliqué par contre la grasse mat' le 14 juillet  ::P:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

C'est pas vraiment du HS.  ::): 

Et je t'envie car derrière une TV, c'était pas waouuh (mais sympathique quand même).
J'ai plus été impressionné par l'"homme volant" juste avant (mais ça c'est du vrai HS  ::P: )

----------


## Flappie

> Sympa les photos!
> Pas de C130J sur tes photos par contre, celui vu de derrière (au milieu) est un A400M et celui qui passe radada est un C130 classique. Et un C160G sur l'avant-dernière photo.
> Ça doit être compliqué par contre la grasse mat' le 14 juillet


Compliqué ? Non, quand t'es réveillé par un monstre à 7h30 du matin, 10h30, c'est correct.
Merci pour les précisions. Je parlais du C-130 tout court, alors.




> C'est pas vraiment du HS. 
> 
> Et je t'envie car derrière une TV, c'était pas waouuh (mais sympathique quand même).
> J'ai plus été impressionné par l'"homme volant" juste avant (mais ça c'est du vrai HS )


J'ai été bluffé par la démo, moi aussi. Je parie qu'on pourra en piloter un dans le prochain ArmA.

----------


## Wannamama

> Pour le moment j'ai noté pour mardi:


Présent en F-18, en CAP ou CAS au besoins  :;): .

----------


## war-p

Si ça vole sur nttr ou Caucase je serai là en F18 en n'importe quoi.
Sinon je continuerai mon générateur de campagne dynamique.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je serai là mardi. A-10 ou F-18

----------


## Flappie

Vidéo publiée hier par la Marine Nationale (bavoir non fourni) :

----------


## MirabelleBenou

La tronche que les mecs doivent dans les bateaux....

----------


## Galwhen

Craquage de slip sur l'early de Bodenplatte, trop envie de tester le 262 et le Spit  ::P: 



(puis ça occupe en attendant la sortie du F-16 sur DCS qui n'est pas encore pour demain)

----------


## Loloborgo

Ah oui, belle bête!

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

Hello, je ne serais pas disponible demain pour la CAP, désolé.

Bon vol à vous !  ::):

----------


## TuxFr78

Hello. Pas dispo non plus demain

----------


## Jokletox

Dispo en 18 pour mardi soir !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

En fait y aura pas tant de monde que prévu. Si faut switcher de rôle selon les besoins je peux en tout cas.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Si quelqu'un veut se faire des missions sur l'Open Beta en semaine je suis partant ^^

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Je serais présent, CAP ou CAS peu importe de préférence sur un des modules suivants: M-2000 / Ka-50 / Mig-21 (CAS).

----------


## Empnicolas

Pour demain, il y a pour le moment:
Ivan Joukov (CAP)
Nephyl (CAP)
Gerd Le Bourrin (CAP)
Wannamama (CAP ou CAS)
Zampi (CAP ou CAS)
Dusty (CAP ou CAS)
Agar (Sead/Cas)
jokletox (CAS)

Effectivement, ca semble juste pour la "grosse" mission CAP, par contre on peu faire celle que j'avais de secoure (briefing plus bas) sauf si on est 2-3 personnes de plus:



> Mission pour au moins 2CAP, 2 SEAD (puis CAS) et 2 CAS
> 
> Un groupe de force spécial viens de faire une mission de reconnaissance dans le secteur de Darab (BS68).
> La mauvaise nouvelle est que leur blackHawk a dût se poser en urgence dans un petit village à l'ouest de Darab (BS48).
> Avant de se poser, ils nous ont envoyé trois coordonnées où se trouvent des troupes iraniennes et ils nous ont envoyé une quatrième coordonnée où se trouve un QG de commandement mobile.
> 
> Votre premier objectif sera de détruire les troupes présentes au WP 1, 2 et 3 (8 cibles blindés à chaque fois).
> Une fois ces objectifs accomplis, votre objectif sera de détruire le QG de commandement au WP4.
> 
> ...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

On est allé se poser en haut de l'Arche de la Défense avec Moquette/Warpig hier pour voir passer le défilé aérien à 110m du sol et le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que ça volait bas.

Spécial dédicace aux "animations" organisées par la mairie de Puteaux avec un groupe de cuivres qui a joué une reprise de War Pigs au trombone et au cor en plein défilé militaire, il fallait oser.

  

Et une petite vidéo montée à l'arrache

----------


## Flappie

Ah sympa ! Je ne savais pas que l'Arche était accessible lors du défilé.
Ce midi, j'étais vert : un collègue était dans le bois de Vincennes, au-dessus duquel les hélicos se sont arrêtés en stationnaire pendant de longues minutes. Je vous la posterai si je la récupère (un Tigre, et un NH-90 je crois).

----------


## partizan

Vous êtes mûrs pour un meeting de la FOSA sur une BA  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Vous êtes mûrs pour un meeting de la FOSA sur une BA


J'ai hâte qu'elle soit à nouveau organisée à Nancy, c'est même plus pratique qu'Orange ou Landivisiau pour un parisien.

En parlant de parisien, je propose aux canards franciliens de se réunir demain jeudi soir pour un bar + resto sur Paris. On est déjà deux avec Bacab. D'autres intéressé(e)s ?

----------


## TuxFr78

Arf ... pas dispo demain :/

----------


## Flappie

Et jeudi ?

----------


## Jokletox

J'ai pris froid lors du feu d'artifice du 14 juillet alors je suis pas sûr d'être là ce soir. C'est triste de vieillir...

----------


## frostphoenyx

Y'a que moi qui joue sur l'open ?  ::P:

----------


## TuxFr78

> Et jeudi ?


Je me renseigne  ::):

----------


## TuxFr78

> J'ai hâte qu'elle soit à nouveau organisée à Nancy, c'est même plus pratique qu'Orange ou Landivisiau pour un parisien.
> 
> En parlant de parisien, je propose aux canards franciliens de se réunir demain jeudi soir pour un bar + resto sur Paris. On est déjà deux avec Bacab. D'autres intéressé(e)s ?


C'est bon pour moi  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

Cool, on est déjà 4.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Souvenirs de notre soirée nuageuse :

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Super soirée encore une fois. Bien content de moi, 2 bandits abattus et je serais curieux de savoir si j'ai eu quelque chose dans mes passes canons au sol à la fin. Le vol en formation c'est toujours pas mon fort mais j'ai réussi à tenir un peu !  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

Désolé pour la mission qui s'est relevée assez hardcore alors qu'elle devait au contraire être assez simple.

----------


## partizan

mais non, c'était juste comme il fallait  :^_^:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ah non non, ne t'excuse pas, c'était très marrant, ça oblige à ne pas se reposer sur les GBU-12 et les JDAMs planqués à 30K pieds au dessus du sol.

Ça me donne presque envie de créer une mission dont tout le gameplay reposerait sur un plafond nuageux très bas, avec des avions chargés de repérer les cibles le mieux possible et de les marquer aux fumigènes, puis un groupe qui passerait derrière avec Snakeeye ou Maverick...

Ça pourrait être très chouette et ça serait un bon entraînement à la SA en combat air-sol

----------


## nephyl

Merci pour le vol d'hier soir,

J'étais un peu trop fatigué j'ai fais pas mal de m... Vivement vendredi, que je puisse enfin me reposer. 
Mais j'ai pu tenter une nouvelle manœuvre : le redémarrage du F-18 en vol pour relancer les systèmes  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

> Ah non non, ne t'excuse pas, c'était très marrant, ça oblige à ne pas se reposer sur les GBU-12 et les JDAMs planqués à 30K pieds au dessus du sol.
> 
> Ça me donne presque envie de créer une mission dont tout le gameplay reposerait sur un plafond nuageux très bas, avec des avions chargés de repérer les cibles le mieux possible et de les marquer aux fumigènes, puis un groupe qui passerait derrière avec Snakeeye ou Maverick...
> 
> Ça pourrait être très chouette et ça serait un bon entraînement à la SA en combat air-sol


 :Bave:  Avec des Viggen..

Sans rire, cet appareil a été conçu pour opérer TVA, du coup il ferait l'affaire. D'ailleurs la mini campagne livrée avec le module se déroule aussi sous un plafond bas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*TBA* (pas TVA  :^_^: )

----------


## war-p

> Ah non non, ne t'excuse pas, c'était très marrant, ça oblige à ne pas se reposer sur les GBU-12 et les JDAMs planqués à 30K pieds au dessus du sol.
> 
> Ça me donne presque envie de créer une mission dont tout le gameplay reposerait sur un plafond nuageux très bas, avec des avions chargés de repérer les cibles le mieux possible et de les marquer aux fumigènes, puis un groupe qui passerait derrière avec Snakeeye ou Maverick...
> 
> Ça pourrait être très chouette et ça serait un bon entraînement à la SA en combat air-sol


Justement c'est le but des jdam, il faut juste planifier ses frappes à l'avance  ::trollface::

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

Un petit blues pour accompagner vos  "Bomb Away" avec les JDAM :

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> J'avais oublié de poster la photo de mes bricolages hier soir, la voici :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/07/11/b8b0...316ef69.md.jpg
> 
> - Ecran 12" bas de gamme trouvé sur Amazon + MFDs + velcro pour fixer les MFDs + carton noir découpé pour dissimuler le reste de l'écran et faire plus propre.
> - Vieille Nexus 7 qui traînait dans un tiroir + Roccat Power Grid
> Il manque encore quelques passe-câbles et ce sera presque joli.
> 
> Comme la plupart des bricolages DIY, c'est plus amusant à fabriquer que réellement utile au quotidien, mais bon... 
> ...


J'ai reçu l'écran, c'est pile poil ce que je cherchais ! Encore merci pour la réf  ::):

----------


## Olis

Demain je récupère les 2 8 pouces et les mfd, j'ai déjà une plaque coudée noire pour cacher les parties qui dépassent sans trop de prise de tête.
Je vais monter tout ça ce weekend

----------


## nephyl

> Super soirée encore une fois. Bien content de moi, 2 bandits abattus et je serais curieux de savoir si j'ai eu quelque chose dans mes passes canons au sol à la fin. Le vol en formation c'est toujours pas mon fort mais j'ai réussi à tenir un peu !


Pour répondre à ta curiosité, j'ai regardé le tacview.

1 ère passe t'as tiré à un endroit où il n'y avait rien.
2 ème passe t'as touché et détruit un BTR-80. 
3 ème passe t'as touché un T-55 mais il n'a pas été détruit.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour répondre à ta curiosité, j'ai regardé le tacview.


Tu sais qui t'a abattu, alors ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Une chouette vidéo, avec ou sans plafond nuageux :


Je viens aussi de voir que le guide Hoggit du F/A-18C a été bien bien étoffé : https://wiki.hoggitworld.com/view/F/A-18C
C'est vraiment un excellent résumé de tous les systèmes maintenant.

----------


## nephyl

> Tu sais qui t'a abattu, alors ?


Oui un 21 au canon,  ::rolleyes::  Le même qui a évité de qques mètres mon AIM-120 et un missile d'Ivan. Il m'a tiré dessus 4 secondes avant de se prendre le deuxième missile d'Ivan en pleine face. ::XD:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une chouette vidéo, avec ou sans plafond nuageux :
> 
> 
> Je viens aussi de voir que le guide Hoggit du F/A-18C a été bien bien étoffé : https://wiki.hoggitworld.com/view/F/A-18C
> C'est vraiment un excellent résumé de tous les systèmes maintenant.


Je vois qu'on a les même recommandations sur Youtube  :^_^:  
Google espionne notre TS?  ::ninja::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Google espionne notre TS?


Après trois crashs contre les montagnes il a commencé à avoir pitié

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'ai reçu l'écran, c'est pile poil ce que je cherchais ! Encore merci pour la réf





> Demain je récupère les 2 8 pouces et les mfd, j'ai déjà une plaque coudée noire pour cacher les parties qui dépassent sans trop de prise de tête.
> Je vais monter tout ça ce weekend


Trop bien, j'ai hâte de voir vos photos

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Trop bien, j'ai hâte de voir vos photos


Sans problème ! J'ai une question sur ton LUA par contre.

Je ne comprends pas la définition de ces valeurs :
mfdSize = 11.0 / 14.7
mfdHeight = 0.975

J'imagine que c'est un ratio que tu as calculé pour qu'ensuite l'affichage soit bien dimensionné, mais je ne vois pas comment tu as déterminé ces valeurs ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Sans problème ! J'ai une question sur ton LUA par contre.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas la définition de ces valeurs :
> mfdSize = 11.0 / 14.7
> mfdHeight = 0.975
> 
> J'imagine que c'est un ratio que tu as calculé pour qu'ensuite l'affichage soit bien dimensionné, mais je ne vois pas comment tu as déterminé ces valeurs ?


Alors, si je me souviens bien, et en relisant le code que j'ai posté l'autre jour :

– mfdSize est le ratio "largeur d'une MFD /hauteur de l'écran" (les deux valeurs sont en cm)
– mfdHeight est le ratio "hauteur d'une MFD / largeur d'une MFD"

Mais oui, l'idée est juste de savoir sur quelle portion de l'écran afficher les MFD.

----------


## Olis

Testé vite fait pour voir si tout fonctionnait, les écrans sont parfaits pour du velcro  :;):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Pour répondre à ta curiosité, j'ai regardé le tacview.
> 
> 1 ère passe t'as tiré à un endroit où il n'y avait rien.
> 2 ème passe t'as touché et détruit un BTR-80. 
> 3 ème passe t'as touché un T-55 mais il n'a pas été détruit.


 Woot merci, bien content. J'installe Tacview la prochaine fois j'analyserai tout ça comme un grand  ::):

----------


## war-p

Je viens de faire mon premier démarrage de f18 à froid sur le générateur et sur le air bleed  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Agar, je viens de m'apercevoir que le Viggen ne dispose pas de roquettes fumigènes. Il faudra trouver un autre appareil pour ce rôle si on veut faire le genre de mission que tu as évoqué plus tôt dans la semaine.

----------


## frostphoenyx



----------


## RsRaidersCPC

Le F/A-18C a un système de fumée pour les démonstrations en vol. 
Il peut passer en Show of Force juste au dessus des unités à bombarber pour activer puis désactiver sa fumée.

Ainsi les appareils de CAS auront un peu plus de précision pour bombarder.  ::ninja:: 


Pour Top Gun pas de Goose pour l'été prochain mais de beaux Super-Hornet !

----------


## frostphoenyx



----------


## Flappie

> Le F/A-18C a un système de fumée pour les démonstrations en vol. 
> Il peut passer en Show of Force juste au dessus des unités à bombarber pour activer puis désactiver sa fumée.
> 
> Ainsi les appareils de CAS auront un peu plus de précision pour bombarder. 
> 
> 
> Pour Top Gun pas de Goose pour l'été prochain mais de beaux Super-Hornet !


Mais elle est durable cette fumée ? Parce que les passes CAS, ça prend parfois plus de 5 minutes...
Je parlais de placer des fumigènes au sol, qui eux durent au moins 10 minutes, il me semble.

Merci pour le trailer, frostphoenyx. Le film semble être aussi ringard que le premier.  :^_^:  Mais les prises de vues des avions sont juste magnifiques.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Merci pour le trailer, frostphoenyx. Le film semble être aussi ringard que le premier.  Mais les prises de vues des avions sont juste magnifiques.


Pas de problème ! Je pense que tu as raison, mais tant qu'on a de beaux combats ( plus réalistes cette fois j'espère ) ça me convient très bien !

----------


## nephyl

> Merci pour le trailer, frostphoenyx. Le film semble être aussi ringard que le premier.  Mais les prises de vues des avions sont juste magnifiques.


Le premier, je l'ai revu récemment et c'est vrai que c'était pas comme dans mes souvenirs d'enfance.  :^_^:  J'avais le souvenir de combats d'avions épiques. Ce que j'ai vu maintenant c'est qques prises de vues d'avions recyclées à l'infini et une esthétique années 80 avec des mecs torse nu qui transpirent beaucoup  ::XD::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Agar, je viens de m'apercevoir que le Viggen ne dispose pas de roquettes fumigènes. Il faudra trouver un autre appareil pour ce rôle si on veut faire le genre de mission que tu as évoqué plus tôt dans la semaine.


Ah merde... Bon après, n'importe quel avion peut le faire. Un A-10 ou un F-18 feront aussi bien l'affaire, le tout c'est que personne ne doive à la fois repérer la cible et la frapper en une seule passe sous les nuages.




> Mais elle est durable cette fumée ? Parce que les passes CAS, ça prend parfois plus de 5 minutes...
> Je parlais de placer des fumigènes au sol, qui eux durent au moins 10 minutes, il me semble.


Les roquettes fumigènes je ne sais pas, mais la fumée créée au sol par un script dure 5 minutes pile, j'ai chronométré pour HQ.

Sinon on fait une mission où on doit intercepter des Exocet  ::P:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

L'intérêt (pour nous ici en tout cas) de Top Gun c'est ses prises de vue réelles en partenariat avec la Navy. Avoir la même chose aujourd'hui avec les Super Hornet serait assez formidable mais j'ai l'impression que tout ça est blindé de CGI. 

 Et il y a un putain de F14 dans le dernier plan (à 2:08) qui ne m'a pas l'air d'être une prise de vue réelle (y a-t-il encore des Tomcat en état de vol aujourd'hui ne serait-ce que pour de la démonstration ?), si le film se résume à faire des combats en CGI avec des avions qui n'existent plus je serai déception.



 Pour revenir à DCS faire du buddy lasing et dropper des fumis en A10C ce serait avec plaisir à l'occasion !

----------


## Flappie

> Les roquettes fumigènes je ne sais pas, mais la fumée créée au sol par un script dure 5 minutes pile, j'ai chronométré pour HQ.
> 
> Sinon on fait une mission où on doit intercepter des Exocet


J'avais oublié que les objets fumis duraient aussi peu de temps.  ::ninja:: 

Intéressante, cette vidéo ! D'autant qu'il me semble que DCS permet déjà d'intercepter des missiles, mais je dois dire que je n'ai encore jamais essayé.

@Ivan Joukov : Le F-14 est clairement en CGI. Les Super Hornet, je ne sais pas. Le plan dans le canyon enneigé est spectaculaire, mais pas irréalisable. Toutefois, je doute que la Navy ait demandé à ses pilotes de faire des circuits aussi casse-cou pour un simple film de propagande. On va devoir attendre le making-of.

----------


## nephyl

S'il le faut je peux venir en F-5, comme ça j'aurai une excuse si je bombarde le mauvais village  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Au pire, c'est toi qui t'occuperas des fumis, comme ça tu ne porteras pas la responsabilité de l'erreur tout seul.  :^_^: 

Une analyse assez précse du trailer par The Avionist : https://theaviationist.com/2019/07/1...-gun-maverick/

Attention, vous risquez de vous spoilez le film.

----------


## nephyl

> Au pire, c'est toi qui t'occuperas des fumis, comme ça tu ne porteras pas la responsabilité de l'erreur tout seul.


Et si on bombarde un festival de Yodel "par erreur", je ne pense pas que Nicolas recevra beaucoup de commentaires insultants sur youtube.  ::XD::

----------


## frostphoenyx

Moi ce qui m'impressionne c'est qu'on dirait vraiment que c'est Tom Cruise qui se fait catapulter...

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

> [...]
> 
> Une analyse assez précse du trailer par The Avionist : [...]


Merci Flappie pour cette analyse !  :;): 
J'ajoute d'autres sources :




PS: Cette chaîne est vraiment sympa, c'est un ancien pilote de F/A-18 qui réalise des interview de pilote mais aussi qui fait des analyses sur les vidéos de pre-start ou autres.
Vidéo sur une interview avec notre bon rafale : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xua3049KJg (l'interview avec Pierre Chuet commence vers 17min10)

----------


## Ivan Joukov

"I done that a few times."  :Bave:

----------


## Olis

Il y a une mission sur PG ou il faut abattre une 1/2 douzaine de missiles de croisières lancés par un navire, il faut juste aller vite parce que c'est des cibles très faciles. Je ne sais plus avec quel avion, probablement Mig-29 ou Su-27/33.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je viens enfin de finir la campagne M2000C et j'ai vraiment adoré. C'est un boulot énorme, l'immersion est dingue, ça fait un tutoriel avancé de qualité!

 Je vais pouvoir me mettre un peu plus sérieusement au Hornet maintenant.

----------


## Flappie

De quelle campagne parles-tu ? La Red Flag ?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Non la campagne par défaut du module faite par Baltic Dragon, où tu joues un pilote américain envoyé se former en Géorgie sur M2000 pendant l'éclatement d'un conflit local.

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

> [...]
> 
>  Je vais pouvoir me mettre un peu plus sérieusement au Hornet maintenant.


Plus qu'un entrainement pour la campagne de l'Hornet car il va te demander de te poser sur le PA. Ce qui est déjà bien coton en tuto  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Plus qu'un entrainement pour la campagne de l'Hornet car il va te demander de te poser sur le PA. Ce qui est déjà bien coton en tuto


 Je pose déjà plutôt bien sur le PA c'est plus la gestion des systèmes avancés et surtout acquérir des automatismes / des réflexes qui vont nécessiter pas mal d'heures de vol. Je sais pas si je vais faire la campagne je compte vraiment jouer le Hornet comme un avion de CAS et de SEAD principalement je préfère largement faire la supériorité aérienne en Mirage  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hop, montage écran terminé !

Ca rend nicquel chrome ! Super confort, y a pas à tortiller....

----------


## Gazerock

> Hop, montage écran terminé !
> 
> Ca rend nicquel chrome ! Super confort, y a pas à tortiller....
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/07/19/d21...9094ad4.th.jpg https://tof.cx/images/2019/07/19/d6f...ce1048e.th.jpg



Valeur de tout le matos : 3000€

Valeur du bureau : 30€ 

Ça me fait toujours hurler de rire ce genre de photo  ::P: 

Sinon c'est très propre et ça rend bien  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

::lol::  Ca permet de gratter sur le budget pour acheter des écrans en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Joli boulot c'est classe  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Prochain investissement, un warthog a Noyelle !!! J'aimerai bien commander le système d'accroche de monster tech aussi.....

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Hop, montage écran terminé !
> Ca rend nicquel chrome ! Super confort, y a pas à tortiller....


La classe !
Et je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à ne pas avoir de Warthog  ::): 

Sinon, belle trouvaille de Ivan concernant le trailer de Top Gun

----------


## Bacab

> La classe !
> Et je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à ne pas avoir de Warthog 
> 
> Sinon, belle trouvaille concernant le trailer de Top Gun
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/07/20/9d65...4b3295a9f1.png


Effectivement c'est bien vu !

@MirabelleBenou : j'ai acheté il y a quelques temps le système de fixation pour warthog de Virpil. Malheureusement il ne s'adapte pas sur mon bureau donc j'aimerai bien le revendre. Si cela t'intéresses n'hésite pas à me contacter par MP.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Qu'est-ce qui fait qu'il ne s'adapte pas ? Il fonctionnerait avec mon X52 ? (Le warthog, c'est pas pour tout de suite...).

----------


## Bacab

> Qu'est-ce qui fait qu'il ne s'adapte pas ? Il fonctionnerait avec mon X52 ? (Le warthog, c'est pas pour tout de suite...).


C'est pas simple à expliquer mais essayons : mon bureau repose sur deux pieds en forme de Z. Lorsque les montures sont en places le poids à l'avant du bureau le fait pencher vers l'avant et déforme les pieds. C'est assez spécifique comme problème et ne doit pas se produire sur un bureau qui a 4 pieds.

Non je ne pense pas que ça soit adapté pour le X52. C'était dans l'optique du Warthog que je proposais.

----------


## jfamiens

> Prochain investissement, un warthog a Noyelle !!! J'aimerai bien commander le système d'accroche de monster tech aussi.....


J'ai franchi le pas pour le Wartog il y a deux mois: c'est le jour et la nuit avec le x52Pro en terme de précision (X52 que j'ai toutefois gardé) - pour le système Monster Tech, je le recommande aussi, cela s'adapte à tous les types de bureau (épaisseur). J'ai même racheté les supports pour les 2 MFD/tablettes qui se montent sur les supports principaux

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je comprend mieux Bacab  ::):  Je pensais prendre les supports Monster Tech prochainement et investir a Noyelle dans le Warthog, et racheter des plaques warthog pour le Monster Tech. Bon, ça fait un surcoût de 80 balles donc faut encore que je réfléchisse.

----------


## Olis

Voilà, a peu près potable, quelques ajustements dans le fichier de config, j'ai une bordure de 10 pixels autour des mfd qui reprend l'image principale ???
Le cablage est bordélique mais ces écrans peuvent être alimenté par usb, un hub alimenté est en route.
Velcro pour attacher tout ça et morceau de plaque coudée pour cacher le reste
Reste à trouver comment faire une config multi avions (j'ai vu plein d'articles, mais ça sera pour un autre jour)

Je n'arrive pas à attacher la photo (je ne reçois pas le mail de tof, imgur ne m'enregsitre pas non plus, je peux éventuellement envoyer l'image par messagerie/mail à qqu'un pour qu'il la publie)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pour les photos, tu peux passer par http://tof.cx

----------


## Olis

Testé, marche pas, je ne reçois pas le mail pour valider le compte, rien en spam non plus

Bon alors le ka-50, c'est +- correct, le harrier et le f18 j'ai l'image principale en arrière plan, le su-25t je n'ai que l'image principale en arrière plan

Problème résolu, j'ai trouvé un lua qui détecte la quantité de MFD dans le jeu, s'il n'y a rien il ne balance rien sur les cougar, sinon il balance en autoconfigurant la taille, il me reste à rajouter le code pour le m2k et modifier la taille pour le ka50, le reste est bon, plus d'image principale en arrière plan

----------


## frostphoenyx

J'ai un souci chelou. Sur le M2000 pour beaucoup de commandes je ne peux pas attribuer de touches clavier, seulement celles du joystick. Ça parle à quelqu'un ?

----------


## SergeyevK

Oui : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=245594

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Oui : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=245594


Merci beaucoup <3

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Testé, marche pas, je ne reçois pas le mail pour valider le compte, rien en spam non plus
> 
> Bon alors le ka-50, c'est +- correct, le harrier et le f18 j'ai l'image principale en arrière plan, le su-25t je n'ai que l'image principale en arrière plan
> 
> Problème résolu, j'ai trouvé un lua qui détecte la quantité de MFD dans le jeu, s'il n'y a rien il ne balance rien sur les cougar, sinon il balance en autoconfigurant la taille, il me reste à rajouter le code pour le m2k et modifier la taille pour le ka50, le reste est bon, plus d'image principale en arrière plan


Ca m'intéresse ça ! Tu peux poster ton LUA ?

Mercii !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Problème résolu, j'ai trouvé un lua qui détecte la quantité de MFD dans le jeu


Awai, on peut faire ça ?

----------


## Olis

Voilà:



```
_ = function(p) return p; end;
name = _('LMFCD + Camera + RMFCD automatic placement');
Description = 'Camera on primary display Left MFCD on secondary Right RMFCD on tertiary'

if displays and #displays > 1 then
primary =
{
x = displays[1].x - screen.x,
y = displays[1].y - screen.y,
width = displays[1].width,
height = displays[1].height,
aspect = displays[1].width/displays[1].height;
viewDx = 0;
viewDy = 0;
}
secondary =
{
x = displays[2].x - screen.x + 330, 
y = displays[2].y - screen.y + 40, 
width = 695,
height = 695,
}
tertiary =
{
x = displays[3].x - screen.x + 3,
y = displays[3].y - screen.y + 40,
width = 695,
height = 695,
}
else
primary =
{
x = screen.width / 2;
y = 0;
width = screen.width / 2;
height = screen.height;
viewDx = 0;
viewDy = 0;
aspect = screen.aspect / 2;
}
secondary =
{
x = 0;
y = 0;
width = screen.width / 2;
height = screen.height;
}
end

UIMainView = primary
RIGHT_MFCD = tertiary
LEFT_MFCD = secondary
Viewports = {UIMainView}
```

Ma config:
Ecran 2580*1080 + 2 8 pouces de 1024*768 configurés à l'horizontale, donc dans dcs, résolution 4608*1080
screen.x + 330 c'est pour décaler le mfd sur la partie droite du lcd de gauche
screen.x + 3 pour décaler légèrement l'affuchage du mfd de droite sur le lcd de droite
screen.y + 40 pour descendre un peu l'affichage
width = 695 et height = 695 Taille du mfd chez moi

Vous n'aurez qu'à modifier les constantes (330, 3, 40, 695), pour ceux qui ont 2 moniteurs il faudra bidouiller un peu ou récupérer la partie qui test la présence de mfd

Pour le Harrier et le m2000, il faut configurer des touches pour balancer sur les écrans (pour le m2000 il y a 2 autres fichiers à modifier, j'ai le VTB à gauche et le RWR à droite maintenant)
Gazelle: caméra exportée et normalement le rwr
F5 et Mig 21: radar exporté (rien à faire)
Viggen: rien
Ka-50: l'abris est un peu grand

J'ai essayé de bouger le kneeboard sur un des lcd mais sans succés pour le moment, il est toujours décalé (j'ai récupéré le kneeboard builder)

Le unit_type ne fonctionne plus, et il y a un peu de tout sur le net (surtout pour des vieilles versions)

Bon j'ai réussi à ouvrir un compte sur tof.cx, mais chaque fois que j'upload il me met Envoi dupliqué

----------


## ze_droopy

Il faudrait l'améliorer pour gérer le 3eme MFCD du F18, mais c'est vrai que les TM ne viennent que par 2...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> J'ai un souci chelou. Sur le M2000 pour beaucoup de commandes je ne peux pas attribuer de touches clavier, seulement celles du joystick. Ça parle à quelqu'un ?


 Les plaisirs de la branche beta.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci pour le code Olis ! Sais-tu comment identifier le numéro d'index de chaque écran ? (Le chiffre dans displays[2] par exemple).

Et la différence entre displays et screen ? Screen ça serait la résolution configurée dans DCS ?

----------


## Olis

> Il faudrait l'améliorer pour gérer le 3eme MFCD du F18, mais c'est vrai que les TM ne viennent que par 2...


J'avais trouvé un script pour le 3eme MFCD

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci pour le code Olis ! Sais-tu comment identifier le numéro d'index de chaque écran ? (Le chiffre dans displays[2] par exemple).
> 
> Et la différence entre displays et screen ? Screen ça serait la résolution configurée dans DCS ?


Le 2 chez moi c'est le 8 pouces de gauche, le 3 celui de droite, quand tu fais Configuration d'écran dans windows et Identifier, c'est les mêmes numéros, mais toi tu n'as que 2 écrans physique donc à voir comment ça marche.

Display c'est les lcd, screen c'est la résolution dans DCS (4608*1080 chez moi), mais tu n'as rien à changer, le lua récupère les valeurs de DCS.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci ! En fait j'ai 3 écrans physiques, mais dont 1 qui n'est pas utilisé sur DCS.

----------


## Olis

Ok, donc il faut que tu fasses la somme des résolutions pour rentrer un truc du genre 4806x1080 dans dcs et que tu choisisses la bonne config et le fun va commencer avec le placement des viewports

Par contre je viens de changer le cablage de mes écrans, grosse erreur, c'est reparti pour une installation totale, des erreurs de lua partout alors que je n'y ai pas touché (en même temps ça fera le ménage, j'étais passé de stable à beta à stable)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Vi vi, t'inquiète, ça fonctionne déjà avec un LUA tout simple (celui de Sebum en fait, modifié pour ma réso).

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ça vole mardi (en espérant que la canicule ne fasse pas fondre les PC) ?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Pas moi je pars en vacances.

----------


## nephyl

Je serai présent. Si j'ai bien compris, Flappie nous fait une mission pour mardi.

----------


## Bacab

Je serai des vôtre mardi. En Mirage 2000 si possible.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Oh cool ! Il faudra aussi que j'essaie de faire une mission un de ces quatre.

En attendant, Chuck a mis à jour le guide du F-18 avec toutes les nouveautés des derniers mois : https://www.mudspike.com/chucks-guid...-a-18c-hornet/

----------


## war-p

> Ça vole mardi (en espérant que la canicule ne fasse pas fondre les PC) ?


Je serai là si ça vole sur Caucase, en f18 ou mirage (même si je suis un peu rouillé sur ce dernier)

----------


## Flappie

> Je serai là si ça vole sur Caucase, en f18 ou mirage (même si je suis un peu rouillé sur ce dernier)


J'ai prévu une mission dans le Caucase exprès pour toi, oui.

----------


## Empnicolas

Présent demain soir également.

Les vidéos de la semaines dernière:

----------


## Jokletox

Normalement dispo mardi en 18 !

----------


## TuxFr78

A priori pas dispo demain
Je saurai ça au dernier moment

----------


## ze_droopy

Normalement dispo.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ils savent dénicher de bien belles vidéos sur /r/hoggit

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Dispo pour demain, sur M-2000, Ka-50 ou Mig-21 selon ce qui est dispo.

----------


## yuushiro

Normalement dispo

----------


## Olis

Bon je viens de voir que le bouton 18 du throttle ne s'éteind jamais, c'est le ENG OPER LEFT au niveau Motor, mail au support Thrustmaster. 
Visiblement il n'interfère en rien sur DCS et il était p-e déjà comme ça depuis le début

----------


## Wannamama

Sauf imprévu, présent demain.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Pareil, dispo pour du SEAD ou du CAS (ou du largage de fumigènes  ::): ) en F-18

----------


## Flappie

Bon, j'étais parti pour franciser la fameuse Operation Bactria, mais le gars n'articule pas du tout. Je ne comprends rien, alors que j'écoute les sons au calme sans le bruit de mon appareil ou des copains qui parlent...  ::cry:: 
Je vais cherche une autre mission Caucase toute cuite dans la bouche, et j'ajouterai les appareils souhaités si besoin.

Ah au fait, les infanteries ennemies qu'on cherchait l'autre jour étaient cachées en pleine forêt...  :<_<:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> la fameuse Operation Bactria


Oh ça a l'air vachement bien ça, je ne connaissais pas du tout !

----------


## Flappie

En déplaçant les infanteries dans les zones urbaines avoisinantes, elles serait jouable. Il faut juste comprendre que les waypoints sont placés sur les friendlies, et qu'il faut trouver les ennemis autour (on a eu 100% de blue on blue quand on l'a essayée !  :Cigare: ).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour demain, j'ai prévu celle-ci : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3305405/

J'ai fait pas mal de changements :

On démarrera une heure plus tôt (16h00, en octobre),
Il y aura beaucoup moins de départs d'incendie (leur nombre était... ridicule !),
Ajout de 4 Mirages en CAP,
Ajout de 4 Tomcat en CAS,
Et quelques "serious" SAMs ajoutés.   :;):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Bon, j'étais parti pour franciser la fameuse Operation Bactria, mais le gars n'articule pas du tout. Je ne comprends rien, alors que j'écoute les sons au calme sans le bruit de mon appareil ou des copains qui parlent...


Si tu veux (et si je trouve le temps) je te ferai le transcript des fichiers audio. Mais c'est une mission purement A-10C.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, j'ai cru comprendre que les infanteries étaient planquées exprès. Ca change, remarque, mais quand on ne comprends rien à part "est-ouest", difficile de réussir sa passe.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai commencé a voler avec le Harrier, c'est vraiment un module extra !! Quelqu'un sait si il existerait une transcription écrite des dialogues des missions d'entraînement ?

Et autre question, vous gérez comment l'AoA sur cet engin ? Il réagit différemment des avions classiques et il varie vachement quand je vole. Me suis crashé méchamment a ma 1ère tentative d'attero conventionnel  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Pour les phases mer/terre-air et air-mer/terre, en court comme en long, dis-toi qu'il faut toujours gérer l'orientation des tuyères. Lors de mes premiers décollages depuis le sol, l'arrière tapait systématiquement, parce que je laissais mes tuyères orientées à fond vers l'arrière.

Très important aussi : les flaps ! Sans eux, c'est un décollage/atterrissage raté sur deux.

Pour réussir un atterro en AV-8, il faut :
- conserver de la puissance moteur sous le coude : tu peux réduire les gaz, mais pas trop !
- perdre de l'énergie cinétique en orientant tes tuyères vers l'avant ; et si ta vitesse horizontale devient trop basse, tu les orientes à nouveau vers l'arrière, mais pas complètement
- modérer ta vitesse de descente (un peu comme avec un hélico)

Pour répondre à ta question sur l'AoA, je ne saurais pas te répondre. Utilise les flaps, ils feront le reste.  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Marci ! Les flaps j'ai tendance a les laisser en auto pour l'instant.

Bien vu pour les tuyères, j'avais pas fait gaffe a ça ! C'est vraiment la clé sur cet appareil j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Flappie

> Marci ! Les flaps j'ai tendance a les laisser en auto pour l'instant.


C'est parfait, ne change rien en ce qui concerne les flaps !  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Je rebondis sur une question qu'on se posait avec Agar, à savoir si le bug multijoueur du "mudspike partagé" avait été remonté chez ED. On dirait bien que oui, et ça remonte au moins à octobre 2018 :

https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=221983
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=227174

Je n'ai vu aucune réponse d'ED à ce sujet.  :Emo:

----------


## Trooper Harley

Je vais essayé d'être la aussi en Harrier  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Y'en aura.  :;): 

Pour ce soir, la mission est une course contre la montre. Elle ressemble un peu à une vieille mission de mon cru, puisqu'il s'agit de défendre Kutaisi contre une invasion de blindés venant de l'est du fleuve Rioni. Sauf qu'il y aura une CAP à assurer, et les SEAD ne seront pas en reste au moins en première partie de mission.

----------


## Jokletox

Je serai au mieux en retard, au pire absent.

----------


## yuushiro

@Flappie : Je ne sais pas si tu as prévu un tanker sur cette mission, s'il n'y en a pas, serait-il possible d'en ajouter 1 (pour F14 / FA18) dans la zone, au cas où pour tenter du ravito.

----------


## Flappie

C'est noté.  ::):

----------


## war-p

Rhaaa c'est trop nul, je crois que c'est mort pour moi ce soir...  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

Dans ce cas, si tout le monde est d'accord, je vais la garder sous le coude pour plus tard, et on passe sur Persian Gulf avec une des missions de Nico.

----------


## Jokletox

Bonne idée, c'est vrai qu'on manque de soleil ces temps-ci  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Et puis on sera tout de suite dans l'ambiance !

----------


## Bacab

Bon j'ai fini par trouver... C'est le pare feu de la box qui bloque DCS. Comme il n'est pas configurable (seul les services autorisés par SFR peuvent le passer), il n'y a pas d'autre choix que de le désactiver complétement.

----------


## Jokletox

Zanpie, on fait le constat ?



En plus (bande d'enfoirés) quand j'ai dit "tiens c'est marrant, y'a les turbulences de sillage" vous avez même pas moufté ^^

----------


## Flappie

Pour les turbulences, on n'était pas encore au courant !  :^_^:  D'ailleurs je viens seulement de faire le lien.
C'est 5 minutes après l'incident que Zan a fait une vue F2 sur ton appareil et s'est rendu compte de sa boulette.  ::P:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Chouette mission, merci à tous !
J'aimerais bien jeter un oeil au TacView, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me l'envoyer ?

Jolie photo de groupe lors du ravitaillement à 47X (et juste avant la mort du serveur)

----------


## nephyl

> Chouette mission, merci à tous !
> J'aimerais bien jeter un oeil au TacView, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me l'envoyer ?
> 
> Jolie photo de groupe lors du ravitaillement à 47X (et juste avant la mort du serveur)
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/07/24/2d70...8b06fe4.md.jpg


Je te l'ai envoyé en PM

Belle mission, à refaire.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je te l'ai envoyé en PM
> 
> Belle mission, à refaire.


Merci !
(et du coup je découvre l'existence de SwissTransfer, le site d'échange de fichiers le plus chauvin du monde  ::P: )

----------


## nephyl

> Merci !
> (et du coup je découvre l'existence de SwissTransfer, le site d'échange de fichiers le plus chauvin du monde )


C'est récent, c'est comme Wetransfer mais avec la loi sur la protection des données suisse, donc mieux  :;):

----------


## partizan

En France aussi on sait être chauvins, on a Smash !

Je ne sais pas ce qui a planté le serveur ? La chaleur ? Un trigger ? Nos missiles tirés par vague en tws ?
Tant que j’y pense Nico, il faudra cocher l’alignement mémorisé sur les matous si tu retouches ta mission.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@Joke : as-tu la preuve que ton F18 a été accroché par notre appareil ? Nous on a pas de peinture noire sur les bords d’attaque  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> @Joke : as-tu la preuve que ton F18 a été accroché par notre appareil ? Nous on a pas de peinture noire sur les bords d’attaque


Et puis ça arrive même aux F-16 pendant les démos...
Plus d'infos ici.

----------


## Olis

Miracle, j'ai réussi à uploader depuis mon gsm

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Miracle, j'ai réussi à uploader depuis mon gsm
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/07/24/7783...83ede7e8ee.jpg


La classe ! Ça rend très bien sur un bureau d'angle.

Tiens d'ailleurs j'y pense, pour virer l'effet "écran CRT" qui floute le texte sur les MFDs exportées du F-18 (par opposition à celles du A-10 qui sont toutes belles), il existe une petite manip :
https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=117
(par contre ça rend le texte plus difficile à lire sur le HUD et les MFDs dans le jeu, on n'a rien sans rien)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

@Olis, ah vi ! Très sympa !!! Pas mal l'écran aussi  ::): 

D'ailleurs tiens, des gens auraient une bonne réf d'écran à recommander en 1440p ultra-wide avec support G-Sync ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> pour virer l'effet "écran CRT" qui floute le texte sur les MFDs exportées du F-18 (par opposition à celles du A-10 qui sont toutes belles), il existe une petite manip :
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=117
> (par contre ça rend le texte plus difficile à lire sur le HUD et les MFDs dans le jeu, on n'a rien sans rien)


Et attention faut le remodifier a chaque mise à jour.

----------


## Olis

Je n'ai pas remarqué de flou, je revérifierai ce soir.
L'inconvénient d'un bureau en angle c'est le palonnier qui doit être à droite ou à gauche des pieds des bureaux, mais on s'y fait
L'écran c'est un 34 ultrawide LG (dans les 500 euros de souvenir, 2560x1080 max)

----------


## SuperBacalhau

> @Olis, ah vi ! Très sympa !!! Pas mal l'écran aussi 
> 
> D'ailleurs tiens, des gens auraient une bonne réf d'écran à recommander en 1440p ultra-wide avec support G-Sync ?


Je te conseille d'aller sur le topic des écrans : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...A9tine/page108

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Yes, tu as raison, merci pour le lien !

----------


## Olis

> La classe ! Ça rend très bien sur un bureau d'angle.
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs j'y pense, pour virer l'effet "écran CRT" qui floute le texte sur les MFDs exportées du F-18 (par opposition à celles du A-10 qui sont toutes belles), il existe une petite manip :
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=117
> (par contre ça rend le texte plus difficile à lire sur le HUD et les MFDs dans le jeu, on n'a rien sans rien)


Quand tu parles des MFD c'est ceux qui sont sur l'écran principal ? Parce que sur mes petits lcd ils sont nickel, par contre sur le 34, ils sont moches effectivement (tout dépend du zoom)

Finalement j'ai mis les 2 MFDs sous l'éecran principal dans windows, ça me fait gagner 200 000 pixels, pas de petites économies.

Las Vegas de nuit c'est beau  ::wub:: 

Mon throttle part en SAV dans les jours qui viennent

----------


## Flappie

Wags a montré un screen du TPOD du Hornet à venir. Il explique (en gros) que c'est tout sauf un copier-coller du TPOD de l'A-10C, car les deux appareils y sont interfacés différemment.

----------


## Empnicolas

> En France aussi on sait être chauvins, on a Smash !
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qui a planté le serveur ? La chaleur ? Un trigger ? Nos missiles tirés par vague en tws ?
> Tant que j’y pense Nico, il faudra cocher l’alignement mémorisé sur les matous si tu retouches ta mission.


Modification faite pour les F-14.
J'ai testé le role d'escorte, à priori la mission fonctionne bien du coup mais dans le doute j'ai augmenter leurs porté d'intervention.





> Wags a montré un screen du TPOD du Hornet à venir. Il explique (en gros) que c'est tout sauf un copier-coller du TPOD de l'A-10C, car les deux appareils y sont interfacés différemment.


Et les JDAM arrive sur le Harrier:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Et les JDAM arrive sur le Harrier


"Very very early and still work in progress", précise Razbam dans son post, donc ça ne sera sans doute pas pour tout de suite

Quel appareil, du F-18 ou du Harrier, sera le premier à avoir des JDAM et un TGP ? Suspense... ::trollface::

----------


## Jokletox

> @Joke : as-tu la preuve que ton F18 a été accroché par notre appareil ? Nous on a pas de peinture noire sur les bords d’attaque






 ::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

Petit sondage par rapport au plantage de DCS mardi soir :

Vous rappelez-vous à quelle heure précise on a été figé ?
Dusty, t'es-tu vu décoller du Stennis ?
Gerd, contrôlais-tu toujours ton Mirage après avoir abattu ta cible au canon ?




> (Heures GMT)
> 
> 20:41:57 Dusty change de slot.
> 20:43:25 Patou atterrit.
> 20:43:40 Wannamama atterrit à son tour.
> 20:44:11 et :28 Jok tire deux Phoenix
> 20:44:32 et :39 Le Buk tire deux missiles.
> 20:45:07, :12 Zanpie tire deux Phoenix.
> 20:46:24 Zanpie tire un 3ème Phoenix.
> ...

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> ...
> Gerd, contrôlais-tu toujours ton Mirage après avoir abattu ta cible au canon ?


Oui, ils ont pas testé les canons chez ED?  ::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

Je n'ai pas compris ta réponse. Après avoir abattu le bandit au canon, tu as enchaîné un autre bandit 3 minutes plus tard ou pas ?

Quant à la source du problème, je ne suis absolument pas certain que ton canon soit à l'origine du plantage.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Dusty, t'es-tu vu décoller du Stennis ?


Oui, mais la synchro était déjà perdue, puisque le déflecteur de jet du Stennis ne s'est jamais relevé.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Je n'ai pas compris ta réponse. Après avoir abattu le bandit au canon, tu as enchaîné un autre bandit 3 minutes plus tard ou pas ?
> 
> Quant à la source du problème, je ne suis absolument pas certain que ton canon soit à l'origine du plantage.



Oui, j'ai abattu un autre bandit quelques minutes après le 1er. Chez moi tout allez bien, à part que tout les autres avions faisaient du stationnaire  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

A part Dusty et Gerd, d'autres avaient encore le contrôle de leur appareil sans figeage ?

----------


## Jokletox

Moi. J'ai pas remarqué de problème particulier avec mon 18.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Hier je cherchais quelques infos sur Falcon BMS, et puis je tombe sur un lien reddit qui parle d'un hypothétique Falcon 5.

Microprose renait donc de ses cendres, sur la page wiki, le studio est censé avoir disparu en 2001.

Le site officiel: https://www.microprose.com/

Quelques infos sur un de leur projet:




> MicroProse was a world-famous simulation software company known for such successful simulation games as Falcon, F-15 Strike Eagle, F-19 Stealth Fighter, Gunship, and many more sim products that sold millions of copies each at retail.
> 
> CEO David Lagettie of MicroProse says, “I am excited to work with iEntertainment Network CEO and Co-Founder of MicroProse, ‘Wild Bill’ Stealey, to produce the next generation of WarBirds 2020 WW II combat flight simulation using new modern technology and promoting worldwide.”
> 
> Wild Bill Stealey says, “It will be fun to be working with MicroProse again to do great simulation games! We are very excited to be partnering with David and his team to update our very successful WarBirds 2020 product for WW II combat simulation fans around the world.”
> 
> WarBirds 2020 FEATURES
> 
>     Launching for PC/Mac computers fall 2019.
> ...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Moi. J'ai pas remarqué de problème particulier avec mon 18.


Moi non plus, j'étais reparti en roulage vers la piste de 47X et tout marchait bien

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Trailer du F-16 à 17h



*EDIT:* bof

----------


## Bacab

> Trailer du F-16 à 17h


En ce moment (26/07/2019 à 15h25) nous avons donc devant les yeux le teasing d'un trailer d'un produit en pré-commande...  :B):

----------


## Olis

Qui ne sera pas fini avant 2022

----------


## Flappie

@Gerd : désolé de te décevoir mais pour le moment, le nouveau Microprose a seulement annoncé la suite d'un simu arcade. Rien à voir avec Falcon.

Pour mardi dernier, si je comprends bien, ça ne m'était que chez Zan et moi ?? J'avais pas compris ça, en audio.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*merdait* pas "m'était"

----------


## Empnicolas

> @Gerd : désolé de te décevoir mais pour le moment, le nouveau Microprose a seulement annoncé la suite d'un simu arcade. Rien à voir avec Falcon.
> 
> Pour mardi dernier, si je comprends bien, ça ne m'était que chez Zan et moi ?? J'avais pas compris ça, en audio.


Ca a également frisé chez moi alors que j'étais au roulage au niveau de 47X.

----------


## Jokletox

Quand DCS rencontre Euro Truck  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Trailer/Remorque... Mouahahaha, ça sent le Google trad, ça !
Je croyais qu'ED utilisait les services de l'équipe de trad FR bénévole pour ses news, mais visiblement ce n'est pas (plus?) le cas.

----------


## Jokletox

Je pense que c'est encore le cas car le reste est bien traduit, c'est juste l'objet du mail qui s'est perdu chez Google Trad^^

----------


## Sigps220

> Trailer du F-16 à 17h
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* bof


Pareil un gros bof. Déjà l'avion me botte moyen car je ne vois pas trop l'apport par rapport à un Hornet et ensuite le trailer est creux. Probablement lié au fait qu'il n'y a pas grand chose d'implémenter dans l'avion du coup difficile de faire autre chose que des jolis mouvement dans le trailer.
Mention spécial au ravitaillement en vol en mode flirt BCBG, où je t'approche mais jamais je ne te touche, si j'étais mauvais esprit je dirai que le ravito n'est pas encore fonctionnel.

----------


## Tugais

Le trailer ne m'a fait aucun effet, mais impossible de rester de marbre face au Viper. Sa _bubble canopy_  ::love:: 

La bonne nouvelle c'est que le Litening sera présent dès l'_early access_, puis le Sniper arrivera derrière. C'est vraiment un chouette appareil ; si je devais faire un choix entre le Hornet et le Viper, ce dernier aura toujours ma préférence.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Le trailer est creux. Probablement lié au fait qu'il n'y a pas grand chose d'implémenter dans l'avion du coup difficile de faire autre chose que des jolis mouvement dans le trailer.


Oui, le fait qu'ils ne montrent aucun système, même pas une page STORES fonctionnelle ou quelque chose du genre, donne vraiment l'impression qu'ils n'ont qu'un modèle 3D, et peut-être un modèle de vol à moitié fini.




> La bonne nouvelle c'est que le Litening sera présent dès l'_early access_


Tu es sûr ? Le Litening est toujours dans la liste "product sustainment" : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=241132

Quant à la réponse de Wags sur YouTube (https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...m_source=share), elle est très floue. Dire "oui, il y aura des TGP, d'abord le Litening puis le Sniper" n'implique pas que le Litening sera dispo immédiatement. Et vu l'historique d'ED, ça me paraît pas l'interprétation la plus probable

----------


## Tugais

J'ai interprété sa réponse en fonction de la question à laquelle il répondait. Il y a effectivement une chance après réflexion que sa réponse ne veuille pas dire qu'un pod sera présent dès le lancement. Sachant qu'il s'agit du même pod que celui qu'ED développe pour le Hornet, je suis peut-être allé plus vite que la musique.

Ça mériterait une clarification de la part d'ED.

----------


## partizan

Ah le F16 qui vient titiller ma fibre sentimentale > Falcon sur Amiga a été longtemps mon seul simu d’avion de chasse moderne... 
Mon souci avec le 18 c’est que je ne l’ai jamais kiffé alors que le 16...
La bubble canopy est aussi un gros atout.

----------


## Tugais

Le Viper est le seul appareil qui me fera voler régulièrement sur autre chose que le Mirage. Trop de souvenirs sur Falcon et la possibilité de voler en VR dans un 'pit de F-16, priceless.

----------


## Bacab

Pour le moment j'attends plus un F/A-18 complet que le F-16 : j'ai trop peur de m'ennuyer avec le F-16 après des centaines d'heures de vol sur BMS.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Mon souci avec le 18 c’est que je ne l’ai jamais kiffé alors que le 16...
> La bubble canopy est aussi un gros atout.


Pareil et c'est pour ça qu'au début je n'avais pas pris le 18. Mais bon il devrait avoir bientôt tout ce qu'aura le F16 dans 2 ou 3 ans et j'ai pas envie de revoler un avion pas fini donc le 18 fera le job un bon moment  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Mon souci avec le 18 c’est que je ne l’ai jamais kiffé alors que le 16...


Tout pareil. Mais de là à acheter un module moins polyvalent (et moins terminé) que le F-18 que j'ai déjà...  ::|: 

Sinon, il y a du monde qui vole demain ?

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon, il y a du monde qui vole demain ?


Si ça vole sur DCS chez les Autruches, j'y serai. Sinon, je me pointerai sur le TS du topic à 21h.

----------


## Jokletox

Y'a des chances que je sois dispo ce soir !

----------


## yuushiro

Ça doit aussi être possible pour moi

----------


## Bacab

C'est malin, j'ai résolu mon problème de réseau mais je suis loin de mon PC maintenant. Volez bien !

----------


## nephyl

Dispo ce soir

----------


## k4ngoo

> Si ça vole sur DCS chez les Autruches, j'y serai. Sinon, je me pointerai sur le TS du topic à 21h.


Idem

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Je suis dispo à 21h.

----------


## Flappie

Désolé, j'ai une soirée bbq qui se prolonge, je ne serai pas là ce soir. Il y a des missions sur le TS du topic, servez vous !

----------


## yuushiro

Bon, top fatigué, ce sera sans moi finalement.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Décidément... Pareil, ça va être compliqué pour moi finalement

----------


## Flappie

Je me suis finalement pointé tard (23h) mais j'ai eu la joie de trouver du beau monde ! Merci pour la soirée, qui m'a permis de renouer avec : 1. le pilotage tout court, 2. le pilotage de Harrier.

Une question au sujet de la bête, parce que j'ai oublié : le mode "AUTO" des flaps n'enclenche-t-il pas seul les flaps à 65° lors d'un décollage ? J'ai dû systématiquement le passer en "STOL" pour parvenir à décoller sans me crasher en mer.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je me pose exactement la même question. J'ai fait quelques décollage un peu chargé (4 x Mav, un TPOD, le pod canon et 2 x MK82), et c'était un peu brutal pour le départ....

Quand je regardais, mes flaps en auto étaient à 5°.

Et sinon, j'ai l'impression que les aérofreins sont partiellement engagés au décollage, c'est normal ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je me suis finalement pointé tard (23h) mais j'ai eu la joie de trouver du beau monde ! Merci pour la soirée, qui m'a permis de renouer avec : 1. le pilotage tout court, 2. le pilotage de Harrier.
> 
> Une question au sujet de la bête, parce que j'ai oublié : le mode "AUTO" des flaps n'enclenche-t-il pas seul les flaps à 65° lors d'un décollage ? J'ai dû systématiquement le passer en "STOL" pour parvenir à décoller sans me crasher en mer.


Oui au décollage, il faut absolument mettre les FLAPS en VTOL et ensuite les passer en auto en vol





> Je me pose exactement la même question. J'ai fait quelques décollage un peu chargé (4 x Mav, un TPOD, le pod canon et 2 x MK82), et c'était un peu brutal pour le départ....
> 
> Quand je regardais, mes flaps en auto étaient à 5°.
> 
> Et sinon, j'ai l'impression que les aérofreins sont partiellement engagés au décollage, c'est normal ?


Oui le principal aérofrein du Harrier est sa trappe de roue arrière d'après ce que j'ai vu donc train sortie =  aérofrein en partie sortie.


Mission de mardi dernier:



Sinon qui sera présent demain ? Je n'ai pas particulièrement de mission pour demain sauf si on est peu nombreux et je peux sortir une mission rapidement.

Pour anticiper un peu, qui sera présent mardi prochain (le 6/8) ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Présent et présent.

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour la confirmation au sujet des flaps.

Je serai présent ce mardi soir et le 6 également, avec plaisir. Tomcat avec Zan s'il est partant (CAP/CAS) ou Harrier en solo.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Présent demain mais trop tôt pour anticiper le suivant.

----------


## partizan

Présent (F14 Zanpie qui va montrer à Patou comme on est un duo bien huilé  ::): 
Et absent jusqu’à fin août.

----------


## Flappie

Ah oui, pense à nous mettre le pré alignement Nico, s'il te plaît. Sinon on va arriver après la bataille, et Patou va encore se la raconter.  ::P:

----------


## nephyl

Présent demain et sûrement aussi le 6, 

Je vous laisse partir devant avec votre F-14, ça m'évitera de me prendre un AIM-54 "perdu"  ::P:  Déjà qu'hier soir j'ai dû esquiver un AIM-120.  :^_^:  

Sortie sympathique hier soir.

----------


## Flappie

> ça m'évitera de me prendre un AIM-54 "perdu"

----------


## Wannamama

> Sinon qui sera présent demain ? Je n'ai pas particulièrement de mission pour demain sauf si on est peu nombreux et je peux sortir une mission rapidement.
> 
> Pour anticiper un peu, qui sera présent mardi prochain (le 6/8) ?


Présent demain (en Hornet) mais pas la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Présent demain, en M-2000, Ka-50 ou Mig-21. Par contre la semaine prochaine je ne sais pas.

----------


## Jokletox

> Déjà qu'hier soir j'ai dû esquiver un AIM-120.


Si on peut même plus rigoler  :tired:   Les Suisses ils ont pas le sens du rythme de l'humour et ils s'énervent vite  ::P:    Va falloir quand même que je refasse un peu d'entrainement A/A parce que je suis persuadé d'avoir locké un truc rouge sur le radar et d'avoir eu les deux fois un diamant avec un chevron sur le dessus donc je comprends pas pourquoi le missile est parti vers toi.

Présent demain et le semaine pro si pas d'empêchements familiaux

----------


## Empnicolas

J'ai fait une mission rapidement cette après-midi et que l'on fera si on est pas trop nombreux:



> Mission pour au moins 2 CAP et 2-4 CAS/Sead
> 
> La situation dans le détroit d'Hormuz est de plus en plus tendue et ce n'est que le début.
> 
> L'Iran viens de déclarer la fermeture du détroit d'Hormuz à partir de maintenant.
> 
> Ces conditions sont bien entendu intolérables pour la communauté internationale.
> Des troupes de la coalition s'étaient déjà déployées dans la région et se prépare à lancer une offensive pour détruire les lanceurs sol-mer présent dans la zone.
> 
> ...

----------


## k4ngoo

Merci Nico !
Je serai là, en F-14, avec Vaught si tout va bien (ou en Mirage si mon pilote a un empêchement de dernière minute).

Pas dispo le 6.

----------


## yuushiro

Présent demain soir sans faute.
Pour le 6 rien de certain, je confirmerai plus tard.

----------


## TuxFr78

Présent ce soir
A10C en CAS ou sinon M2000 ou F18 en CAP 
Pour le 6, pas sûr encore

----------


## Vaught

> Merci Nico !
> Je serai là, en F-14, avec Vaught si tout va bien (ou en Mirage si mon pilote a un empêchement de dernière minute).
> 
> Pas dispo le 6.


Je serait présent ce soir  :;): 
Mais absent le 6

----------


## TuxFr78

> Présent ce soir
> A10C en CAS ou sinon M2000 ou F18 en CAP 
> Pour le 6, pas sûr encore


Ou F14 si je trouve un RIO qui n’a pas peur de s’ennuyer  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Ou F14 si je trouve un RIO qui n’a pas peur de s’ennuyer


Le RIO s'ennuye rarement en CAS !   :^_^:  Seulement quand le pilot fait des passes non guidées laser, en fait. Et encore.
Si Warpig est là ce soir, il sera peut-être ton RIO vu que son frangin en a marre du Tomcat.

----------


## Flappie

On est déjà 11 appareils. C'est pas mal en plein été !  ::): 

Empnicolas
Dusty
"Zanpie" (Tomcat)
Ivan Joukov (precision strike + SEAD en Hornet)
Patou nephyl
Wannamama
Gerd Le Bourrin
jokletox
"Vaugoo" (Tomcat)
yuushiro
FROGGY (Hornet)
TuxFr78 (A10 ou M-2000/Hornet en CAP, voir F-14) màj

----------


## Trooper Harley

Hello! Je ne pourrai pas être la malheureusement...

Have fun! et à la prochaine  :;):

----------


## TuxFr78

> On est déjà 11 appareils. C'est pas mal en plein été ! 
> 
> Empnicolas
> Dusty
> "Zanpie" (Tomcat)
> Ivan Joukov
> Patou nephyl
> Wannamama
> Gerd Le Bourrin
> ...


Bon ... désolé mais changement de programme de dernière minute
Je serai pas dispo ce soir  ::(: 
Avec un peu de chance je devrais être dispo la semaine prochaine

----------


## Flappie

Tant pis ! A mardi prochain, vous deux.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je veux bien faire le precision strike + SEAD en F18 ce soir pour changer, mais en ce moment j'arrive plus à apponter je vous préviens  ::rolleyes::

----------


## FROGGY

Dispo en F-18 SEAD (ou cas/strike/...)  ::):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Vous devez encore être en train de voler mais du coup je viens de vérifier Tacview et j'ai pas été si naze que je le pensais, SA-10 et SA-2 tombés au premier raid (le SA2 est tombé sous un double 154A je me suis trompé en chargeant mais ça a fait le job), SA-6 raté la première fois mais abattu après le ravitaillement. Par contre j'avais bien raté le Mig ensuite.

 On sent quand même le manque d'expérience au F18 : foiré mon loadout au départ, oublié mes checks, un mal fou avec le radar A/A et crash idiot sur mon 2e vol parce que j'ai pas l'oeil sur l'altitude... Et y a pas photo pour de l'interception A/A je préfère mon Mirage.

 Après l'orage il y a deux semaines aujourd'hui la nuit, c'est formateur ces soirées du mardi  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Superbe soirée commencée de nuit. A refaire !  ::): 






Petit bug du F-14 : un contact AWACS avec une altitude négative de -199.000 pieds !

----------


## Jokletox

*En montée après le décollage du porte-avion :*




*Un peu plus tard dans la soirée :*




*Et ouais les gars, mission accomplie (pour une fois)*

----------


## ze_droopy

@empnicolas: Tu pourrais mettre la liste des scripts que tu utilises pour les missions?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@Jokle & Patou: J'ai trouvé pour le LSO sur Tacview. Il faut choisir le Stennis et passer en vue Cockpit. C'est en cours de développement cela dit...

----------


## Empnicolas

> @empnicolas: Tu pourrais mettre la liste des scripts que tu utilises pour les missions?
> .


https://www.dropbox.com/s/3jd6s3egwu...0JTAC.rar?dl=0


Sinon comme je l'ai dit hier, à priori la semaine prochaine on ne sera pas nombreux donc je vasi faire une mission calme avec uniquement de la CAS. Pour que la mission ne soit pas trop facile et que vous voliez tous à 20.000 pieds à larguer des GBU-12, il n'y aura ni maverick, ni GBU, ni JDAM ni AGM-154. Je pense laisser les maverick laser mais les avions les ayant n'auront pas de pod laser disponible (ou alors juste le Harrier).

----------


## Ivan Joukov

On va faire chauffer le GAU-8  ::lol::

----------


## war-p

> *En montée après le décollage du porte-avion :*
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/07/31/508...eb512e936c.png
> 
> 
> *Un peu plus tard dans la soirée :*
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/07/31/6dd...072e601900.png
> 
> ...


Tu peux baisser la luminosité du hud et des instruments (mode night) pour éviter de t'éblouir la gueule la nuit  :;):

----------


## TuxFr78

> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3jd6s3egwu...0JTAC.rar?dl=0
> 
> 
> Sinon comme je l'ai dit hier, à priori la semaine prochaine on ne sera pas nombreux donc je vasi faire une mission calme avec uniquement de la CAS. Pour que la mission ne soit pas trop facile et que vous voliez tous à 20.000 pieds à larguer des GBU-12, il n'y aura ni maverick, ni GBU, ni JDAM ni AGM-154. Je pense laisser les maverick laser mais les avions les ayant n'auront pas de pod laser disponible (ou alors juste le Harrier).


Je suis vert d'avoir raté la mission d'hier !
La prochaine fait bien envie  ::P: 
Je vais me débrouiller pour être là

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon comme je l'ai dit hier, à priori la semaine prochaine on ne sera pas nombreux donc je vasi faire une mission calme avec uniquement de la CAS. Pour que la mission ne soit pas trop facile et que vous voliez tous à 20.000 pieds à larguer des GBU-12, il n'y aura ni maverick, ni GBU, ni JDAM ni AGM-154. Je pense laisser les maverick laser mais les avions les ayant n'auront pas de pod laser disponible (ou alors juste le Harrier).


En Harrier, je peux me débrouiller sans le pod, pas de souci.

Ah, et au sujet de ta mission SEAD en Viggen, je suis plus que partant.  :B):

----------


## Jokletox

> Tu peux baisser la luminosité du hud et des instruments (mode night) pour éviter de t'éblouir la gueule la nuit


Ouep mais je le fais pas, je préfère le mode jour. Je le trouve pas gênant pendant le nuit et bcp plus lisible que le mode nuit  ::):

----------


## Wannamama

> Coming later today!

----------


## Jokletox

Une vidéo à la gloire du Viggen (créée par un membre de C6) :

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Ca y est mon pauvre A10 va être ringardisé avec l'arrivée du litening.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ca y est mon pauvre A10 va être ringardisé avec l'arrivée du litening.


Non car son ergonomie est un poil moins mauvaise que sur le Harrier et niveau emport, on fait difficilement mieux que l'A-10C.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Non car son ergonomie est un poil moins mauvaise que sur le Harrier et niveau emport, on fait difficilement mieux que l'A-10C.


C’est une histoire de compromis : prendre un A10 surchargé et mettre un temps fou à  rejoindre le WP mais faire le ménage en 1 fois ou prendre un F18 et mettre moins de temps pour aller bombarder mais rentrer plus souvent ravitailler

----------


## Jokletox

Ce qui peut être drôle c'est de laisser les A10 faire le ménage au sol et le reste des zincs en escorte  ::): 

Je viens de potasser la mise à jour du guide de Chuck et notamment la page SA et IFF et il y a énormément d'info très intéressantes pour s'y retrouver et éviter des tirs fratricides. Je connais pas les sources de Chuck mais apparemment on raconte pas mal de choses fausses  ::P:  Par exemple la symbologie AA sur le Hud comme le "Carré = ami" ou le signification du chevron au dessus du diamant.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

La mission avait l'air trop bien, ça m'apprendra à être en vacances.
Et en plus ils vont sortir le pod. Cette provocation  :tired: 
Normalement je serai là la semaine du 13 août




> Non car son ergonomie est un poil moins mauvaise que sur le Harrier et niveau emport, on fait difficilement mieux que l'A-10C.


Apparemment il y a des binds HOTAS pour le FOV, le zoom, le lock et le FLIR, c'est déjà pas mal !
Il manque juste les markpoints et l'ergonomie A/G sera presque au niveau du A-10, le reste c'est du luxe.
Mais les markpoints c'est pratique quand même...

*EDIT:* ah non j'ai rien dit apparemment on ne peut pas asservir le TPOD à un waypoint préexistant. En effet, c'est pas parfait.

----------


## Flappie

> *EDIT:* ah non j'ai rien dit apparemment on ne peut pas asservir le TPOD à un waypoint préexistant. En effet, c'est pas parfait.


Ah ? Pourtant, ça, il me semble qu'on peut le faire en AV-8B, son cousin de la Navy.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ah ? Pourtant, ça, il me semble qu'on peut le faire en AV-8B, son cousin de la Navy.


Ça me semble bizarre aussi mais j'ai vu ça sur Hoggit (après bon, il ne faut pas forcément croire Hoggit  ::ninja:: )
https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...m_medium=web2x

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ah ? Pourtant, ça, il me semble qu'on peut le faire en AV-8B, son cousin de la Navy.


Non on ne peut pas.

----------


## Jokletox

Quoi,  un tuto de Nico + de 10 min ???  :Cell:

----------


## Flappie

> Non on ne peut pas.
> 
> https://youtu.be/qhEJbN9fdC0


Alors c'est uniquement le DMT qu'on peut automatiquement centrer sur un waypoint ?
Après, pour le Harrier comme pour le Hornet, et comme dit sur le thread reddit, il suffit de faire bouger la caméra en direction du losange indiquant sur le HUD la position d'un waypoint.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Alors c'est uniquement le DMT qu'on peut automatiquement centrer sur un waypoint ?
> Après, pour le Harrier comme pour le Hornet, et comme dit sur le thread reddit, il suffit de faire bouger la caméra en direction du losange indiquant sur le HUD la position d'un waypoint.


Oui c'est le DMT que l'on peut asservir au waypoint dans le harrier.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Il a l'air assez ergonomique et simple. Par contre c'est un emport ventral et on n'est pas près de voir le pod de la navy qui sera en emport latéral, ça limite clairement la portée et le temps sur zone.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Il a l'air assez ergonomique et simple. Par contre c'est un emport ventral et on n'est pas près de voir le pod de la navy qui sera en emport latéral, ça limite clairement la portée et le temps sur zone.


En CAS, tu partira avec 4 GBU-12 (2*2), 2 Bidon, le TGP, 2 AIM-120 et 2 AIM-9X, c'est deja pas mal (pour un multi role).

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Merci pour les vidéos, sur ta deuxième je pense que ta GBU-12 avait pas le code laser entré (toujours XXXX indiqué sous l'emport) d'où le raté.

 En effet du coup c'est loin de ringardiser le A-10C qui pourra toujours emporter sa douzaine de bombes guidées + mavericks en restant sur zone autant qu'il faut mais ça donne une arme A/G précise et rapide pour passer devant et éliminer les menaces / cibles prioritaires.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Bon, j'ai enfin pu poser mes pattes sur le TGP. Les JDAM et JSOW marchent au poil, les Maverick E aussi (même s'il faut faire gaffe à ne pas arriver avant le missile  ::P: ) par contre les GBU-12 je galère bien.
Le code est bon des deux côtés, le laser marche, mais impossible d'en mettre une sur la cible. Même quand il n'y a pas de masquage (d'ailleurs c'est chaud de ne pas masquer même en volant doucement, j'ai l'impression que le TPOD en position ventrale a un angle de vue très médiocre), elles tombent comme des pierres au bout de quelques secondes. Il va falloir que je creuse ça.




> En effet du coup c'est loin de ringardiser le A-10C qui pourra toujours emporter sa douzaine de bombes guidées + mavericks en restant sur zone autant qu'il faut mais ça donne une arme A/G précise et rapide pour passer devant et éliminer les menaces / cibles prioritaires.


Yep, c'est beaucoup plus sport qu'avec le A-10 où on se posait tranquille en hippodrome au dessus des cibles à éclairer, sans compter que l'image sur le MFD est bien moins nette.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Bon, j'ai enfin pu poser mes pattes sur le TGP. Les JDAM et JSOW marchent au poil, les Maverick E aussi (même s'il faut faire gaffe à ne pas arriver avant le missile ) par contre les GBU-12 je galère bien.
> Le code est bon des deux côtés, le laser marche, mais impossible d'en mettre une sur la cible. Même quand il n'y a pas de masquage (d'ailleurs c'est chaud de ne pas masquer même en volant doucement, j'ai l'impression que le TPOD en position ventrale a un angle de vue très médiocre), elles tombent comme des pierres au bout de quelques secondes. Il va falloir que je creuse ça.


Je ne pense pas que c'est la position ventrale le problème, c'est juste que tu as peu de débattement vers l'arrière.
C'est la même chose sur le Harrier et le A-10 mais le dernier est tellement lent que ça ne pose pas de problème.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je ne pense pas que c'est la position ventrale le problème, c'est juste que tu as peu de débattement vers l'arrière.
> C'est la même chose sur le Harrier et le A-10 mais le dernier est tellement lent que ça ne pose pas de problème.


Oui, en effet. D'ailleurs en mettant la cible dans mes 10 heures ça marche bien.
Cela dit hier les bombes perdaient parfois le laser même sans masquage. C'est curieux. Peut-être qu'au delà d'un certain angle vers l'arrière on a encore l'image mais le pod n'arrive plus à éclairer.

----------


## ze_droopy

Dans la réalité, le laser doit éclairer le coté de la cible qui fait face à la bombe, mais je ne me souviens plus si c'est géré dans DCS.
Tous ces problèmes sont aussi la raison pour laquelle un chasseur éclairera rarement sa cible en autonome: restrictions des manœuvres, vulnérabilité au survol de la cible...
Les Paveway larguées de chasseurs sont souvent guidées soit en buddy-lasing, soit avec un JTAC pour le CAS.

----------


## Tugais

> Dans la réalité, le laser doit éclairer le coté de la cible qui fait face à la bombe, mais je ne me souviens plus si c'est géré dans DCS.
> Tous ces problèmes sont aussi la raison pour laquelle un chasseur éclairera rarement sa cible en autonome: restrictions des manœuvres, vulnérabilité au survol de la cible...
> Les Paveway larguées de chasseurs sont souvent guidées soit en buddy-lasing, soit avec un JTAC pour le CAS.


DCS prend bien en compte cette contrainte des frappes avec illumination.

----------


## nephyl

A part pour la coopération entre avions, il y a un intérêt à utiliser des bombes laser au lieu des GPS avec le Litening? 
Partir à gauche ou à droite ne résout pas le problème de dépassement? En plus ça permet d'éviter de survoler la cible qui peut avoir de l'AA en protection.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> A part pour la coopération entre avions, il y a un intérêt à utiliser des bombes laser au lieu des GPS avec le Litening?


Pour les cibles mobiles, et pour le fun. A part ça non, je ne crois pas.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je me rends compte que je suis un gros con de simmer moitié hardcore quand je regarde le stream de Sebum et que j'ai envie de le corriger toutes les 2 minutes...  :Red: 
Personne ne lui a dit qu'il a fait tout le vol avec son ADI de secours verrouillé!  :Vibre: 

Et sinon il y a tromperie sur la marchandise... Un titre avec du Brrrrtttt et pas un seul obus de 30mm tiré pendant le stream.  ::ninja:: 

...
Bon je charie, mais c'est super ce stream, avec un bon rythme pour faire découvrir un simu pas forcement accessible aux premiers abords.  :;):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Personne ne lui a dit qu'il a fait tout le vol avec son ADI de secours verrouillé!


Ah putain je l'oublie toujours celui-là !




> Et sinon il y a tromperie sur la marchandise... Un titre avec du Brrrrtttt et pas un seul obus de 30mm tiré pendant le stream.


Si si, les camions au second waypoint ont été brrrtés je crois

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je viens de le regarder, y a plusieurs Brrrrt, même Malware Brrrrrt !

Super vidéo de découverte  ::):

----------


## Tugais

Auriez-vous un lien vers la vidéo du stream svp ?

----------


## Jokletox



----------


## Tugais

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je viens de le regarder, y a plusieurs Brrrrt, même Malware Brrrrrt !
> 
> Super vidéo de découverte


Au temps pour moi alors, l'honneur du A-10 est sauf.  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Super vidéo de découverte


Merci ! Maintenant que le Hornet est bien avancé je ferai un stream F-18 à la rentrée.

Mais j'ai été surpris que ça marche autant. Sans doute parce que la plupart des vidéos sur DCS s'adressent aux gens qui jouent déjà au moins un peu au jeu, pas à ceux qui découvrent ou qui n'osent pas encore s'y mettre.

----------


## Jokletox

Ha bah c'est sûr que quand tu dis à un novice que le manuel du A10C fait 700 pages ça calme pas mal ^^

----------


## Empnicolas

> Merci ! Maintenant que le Hornet est bien avancé je ferai un stream F-18 à la rentrée.
> 
> Mais j'ai été surpris que ça marche autant. Sans doute parce que la plupart des vidéos sur DCS s'adressent aux gens qui jouent déjà au moins un peu au jeu, pas à ceux qui découvrent ou qui n'osent pas encore s'y mettre.


Si jamais tu es intéressé, je peux être présent pour un stream.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Si jamais tu es intéressé, je peux être présent pour un stream.


Ah ouais carrément

----------


## ze_droopy

Ça pourrait être sympa en effet un stream d'une mission multi, justement sur une mission type buddy-lasing, marquage WP, etc... Si ça colle niveau agenda, je suis volontaire aussi!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Sur le stream, j'aime beaucoup le moment de solitude au 1er démarrage  ::lol::  Dans mon job, on appelle ça l'effet démo :-D

----------


## Jokletox

Si vous pouvez streamer à deux ça permettrait de pouvoir suivre les deux en même temps avec ce genre de site http://multitwitch.tv/ 

Je le faisais avec un pote (pour du DCS justement ^^) et c'était pratique pour les spectateurs.

----------


## Bacab

> Pour les cibles mobiles, et pour le fun. A part ça non, je ne crois pas.


Il me semble que le choix de munitions guidées par laser peut être fait (dans la vraie vie) pour respecter les règles d'engagements. J'ai entendu dire que pendant certaines opérations les règles interdisaient les armes guidées sans "man in the loop" (donc exit le GPS, le radar...). C'est notamment pour ça il me semble que les britanniques ont dû avoir recours à un crash program pour développer le Brimstone guidé par laser (source wikipedia ).
Autre avantage il me semble : la précision d'une BGL est légèrement meilleur qu'une bombe guidée GPS et considérablement meilleure qu'une bombe guidée INS (JDAM en cas de brouillage du signal GPS) (pas de source, c'est ce que j'ai entendu dire).

----------


## war-p

Effectivement, tu peux faire passer une lgb par une fenêtre, une jdam, heu, bon voilà quoi. Cela dit maintenant il existe des ljdam.

----------


## Flappie

Le module BO-105 est officiellement rangé dans le placard. Olli ne trouve pas de codeur digne de ses exigences. Je ne sais pas pourquoi il s'est barré de PolyChop, mais c'est un joli gâchis...

----------


## Bacab

> Effectivement, tu peux faire passer une lgb par une fenêtre, une jdam, heu, bon voilà quoi. Cela dit maintenant il existe des ljdam.


Ça permet d'avoir le meilleur des deux mondes mais c'est plus cher.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Autre avantage il me semble : la précision d'une BGL est légèrement meilleur qu'une bombe guidée GPS et considérablement meilleure qu'une bombe guidée INS (JDAM en cas de brouillage du signal GPS) (pas de source, c'est ce que j'ai entendu dire).


Oui oui, mais dans DCS la précision est la même (et il me semble assez exagérée dans les deux cas, même si je ne suis pas spécialiste. On est largement en dessous des 13m d'erreur circulaire probable annoncés pour une JDAM)

----------


## Bacab

> Oui oui, mais dans DCS la précision est la même (et il me semble assez exagérée dans les deux cas, même si je ne suis pas spécialiste. On est largement en dessous des 13m d'erreur circulaire probable annoncés pour une JDAM)


Ce serait frustrant que DCS simule les erreurs de guidages : on aurait des situations où le joueur aurait fait tout ce qu'il faut correctement mais pas de bol c'était une munition foireuse (ou les satellites étaient pas visible à l'instant t...) donc ça tombe à coté, je suis pas sûr qu'Eagle Dynamics veuille pousser le réalisme jusque la.
De la même manière les "vieilles" munitions avaient une fiabilité aléatoire (R-3S, AIM-9B, AIM-7...) pourtant dans DCS elles marchent à 100% (càd si tirées dans de bonnes conditions elles partent correctement). Si on avait des avions de la guerre du Vietnam ça pourrait complétement changer la donne en faveur des avions américains.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ce serait frustrant que DCS simule les erreurs de guidages : on aurait des situations où le joueur aurait fait tout ce qu'il faut correctement mais pas de bol c'était une munition foireuse (ou les satellites étaient pas visible à l'instant t...) donc ça tombe à coté, je suis pas sûr qu'Eagle Dynamics veuille pousser le réalisme jusque la.


Ah oui bien sûr, mais ça enlève encore un intérêt à la LGB par rapport à la JDAM.

Un tuto extrêmement complet sur le TGP du Hornet, où on apprend par exemple que la position du "SPI" est visible sur la page SA (très pratique pour trouver une cible située sur un waypoint ou un site SAM)

----------


## Empnicolas

> par exemple que la position du "SPI" est visible sur la page SA


Dis dans mon premier tuto sur le TGP que j'ai posté il y a 34 réponsé.  ::rolleyes:: 

Non mais je comprend, la vidéo est en anglais et dure 20min, ca fait plus pro  :Emo:  


 ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Dis dans mon premier tuto sur le TGP que j'ai posté il y a 34 réponsé.


 ::unsure::

----------


## nephyl

Ce serait bien qu'il y ai un toggle sur l'activation laser. 
Déjà que c'est pas forcement agréable d'enfoncer la 2ème activation de la gachette pendant 1min et surtout parce que J'utilise la gâchette rétractable de mon joy pour le weapon release.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Sebum > C'est une boîte de UFO sur l'étagère derrière toi dans le stream ? Faut la garder précieusement celle-là  ::love:: 

Excellente vidéo sinon ! J'ai même découvert le truc des cbu. Pour moi c'était une bête bombe a sous-munitions !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ce serait bien qu'il y ai un toggle sur l'activation laser.


J'ai l'impression que PARFOIS ça toggle. Et ça se coupe au bout de quelques secondes. Sauf quand ça se coupe pas. Bref, c'est un bug.




> Sebum > C'est une boîte de UFO sur l'étagère derrière toi dans le stream ? Faut la garder précieusement celle-là


C'est la collection de la rédac, pas la mienne ! Je crois que la boîte d'UFO a été offerte par Moquette (ou Kahn, j'ai un doute)




> Excellente vidéo sinon ! J'ai même découvert le truc des cbu. Pour moi c'était une bête bombe a sous-munitions !


Attention, ne pas confondre :
- la CBU-97 est l'arme absolue, l'Excalibur impie avec laquelle Satan tranchera la tête des damnés le jour du jugement dernier
- la CBU-87 disperse dans l'air un nuage de boules de coton

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je devrais être là mardi pour la soirée non guidée ! En A10C.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello les gens !
J'essaye un truc dans l'éditeur mais je ne vois pas comment faire.

Je voudrais qu'un groupe de véhicule démarre et suive ses WP lorsqu'une unité est détruite dans une zone définie.

Une idée ? Merci !

----------


## Empnicolas

> Hello les gens !
> J'essaye un truc dans l'éditeur mais je ne vois pas comment faire.
> 
> Je voudrais qu'un groupe de véhicule démarre et suive ses WP lorsqu'une unité est détruite dans une zone définie.
> 
> Une idée ? Merci !


Sur ton groupe: maintient de position sur le WP souhaité avec condition d’arrêt un marqueur X.
Quand telle unité est détruite, activé le marqueur X.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci ! En pratique, tu configure ça comment ? Notamment, j'essaye avec des véhicule, mais aussi des hélicos (Que l'hélico reste au sol, puis décolle et atterrisse à un endroit spécifique après destruction d'une cible).

Merci !!

EDIT : Pour les véhicules, je pense que c'est ok. Pour l'hélico par contre, il ne semble pas y avoir d'équivalent au maintien de position. Si t'as une idée  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Merci ! En pratique, tu configure ça comment ? Notamment, j'essaye avec des véhicule, mais aussi des hélicos (Que l'hélico reste au sol, puis décolle et atterrisse à un endroit spécifique après destruction d'une cible).
> 
> Merci !!
> 
> EDIT : Pour les véhicules, je pense que c'est ok. Pour l'hélico par contre, il ne semble pas y avoir d'équivalent au maintien de position. Si t'as une idée


Hélico: effectuer la tache -> atterrir

Sinon les deux première vidéo de la mission de mardi:





Mission de mardi (pur CAS):



> Votre objectif est de détruire les cibles sur le WP 1 et 2
> 
> Cette mission est faite pour l'utilisation de bombe lisse non guidé.
> Les F-5E-3 et Mirage 2000C peuvent emporter des GBU pour faire du buddy lasing
> Les Harrier et F-18 peuvent emporter des mavercks guidés laser (AGM-65E)
> Le A-10C et F-14B ont la possibilité d'avoir un TGP
> Les Sa-342L auront un rôle d'autoJtac sans fumigène (avec une portée laser de 10km)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pas con..... je vais voir ça.

Dernière question, pour déclencher un départ lorsqu'une arme tombe dans une zone ? J'ai bien trouvé un trigger mais il faut spécifier le type de munitions. Pas trouvé un truc générique... J'ai tenté "zone mortelle" mais pas vraiment compris a quoi il sert celui-là.

Remerciiiiiii !!

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Votre objectif est de détruire les cibles sur le WP 1 et 2
> 
> Cette mission est faite pour l'utilisation de bombe lisse non guidé.
> Les F-5E-3 et Mirage 2000C peuvent emporter des GBU pour faire du buddy lasing
> Les Harrier et F-18 peuvent emporter des mavercks guidés laser (AGM-65E)
> Le A-10C et F-14B ont la possibilité d'avoir un TGP
> Les Sa-342L auront un rôle d'autoJtac sans fumigène (avec une portée laser de 10km)


 Roh je vais venir en M2000C alors, pour une fois qu'il peut se rendre utile en CAS  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Pas con..... je vais voir ça.
> 
> Dernière question, pour déclencher un départ lorsqu'une arme tombe dans une zone ? J'ai bien trouvé un trigger mais il faut spécifier le type de munitions. Pas trouvé un truc générique... J'ai tenté "zone mortelle" mais pas vraiment compris a quoi il sert celui-là.
> 
> Remerciiiiiii !!


De mémoire pour réussir cette condition il vaut mieux placer un fantassin avec la condition vivant/mort a l'impact, ou mieux, se pencher sur les fonctions de MIST.
Le déclencheur bomb in zone n'a jamais vraiment marché de manière fiable.

Je vais regarder s'ils ont corrigé ou ajouter des conditions pour cela.

----------


## Flappie

La détection de muitions spécifiques tirées dans une zone fonctionne au poil. Je l'avais utilisée pour une campagne en MiG15.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Je serais présent mardi soir, en m-2000 ou gazelle.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> De mémoire pour réussir cette condition il vaut mieux placer un fantassin avec la condition vivant/mort a l'impact, ou mieux, se pencher sur les fonctions de MIST.
> Le déclencheur bomb in zone n'a jamais vraiment marché de manière fiable.
> 
> Je vais regarder s'ils ont corrigé ou ajouter des conditions pour cela.


Du coup j'ai fait ça, avec une condition OU sur plusieurs unités dans la zone.
Merci pour votre aide les gens  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Je fais l'appel pour la mission de Nico prévue ce soir. Pour l'instant, on a :

Empnicolas
Flappie (AV-8B, Viggen ou Ka-50, Huey, etc. selon le besoin)
Ivan Joukov (M-2000C)
Gerd Le Bourrin (M-2000C ou Gazelle)
Patou Nephyl (Hornet)
jokletox (Hornet ou Huey si besoin)

Présence probable :
TuxFr78
Dusty

D'autres canards veulent et peuvent se joindre à nous ?

----------


## nephyl

Je serai présent en F-18.

----------


## ze_droopy

Pas sûr d'être a l'heure, mais j'essaierai de passer.

----------


## Jokletox

Ça devrait le faire pour ce soir, en 18 (ou Huey  ::P:  )

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je viens de découvrir ce site !!

https://www.air-combat-experience.fr/

C'est juste un truc de malade....

Une vidéo Youtube qui le truc :

----------


## TuxFr78

> Je viens de découvrir ce site !!
> 
> https://www.air-combat-experience.fr/
> 
> C'est juste un truc de malade....
> 
> Une vidéo Youtube qui le truc :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga0u_JueUJk


ca tombe bien j'y vais le 31 !
Je vous raconterai :D

----------


## Flappie

Wahou, je savais même pas que des pilotes civils (même d'anciens militaires) avaient le droit de faire ça en France ! Ça a l'air sympa, si ça fout pas trop la gerbe.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> ca tombe bien j'y vais le 31 !
> Je vous raconterai :D


Veinard !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Flappie > Regarde la vidéo, franchement c'est pas mal  ::):  Sac à vomi fourni par le gentil pilote  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Après visionnage avec le son, c'est encore mieux que je pensais ! Tux, on attend ton renvoi ton retour avec impatience.  ::):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Ca a l'air sympa en effet. Le vrai rêve pour moi c'est le baptème avec la patrouille Breitling en Albatros mais là c'est un autre budget (pour 3000 euros ils te donnent la combinaison par contre  ::lol::  ).

----------


## Olis

Throttle réparé et renvoyé, maintenant il faut que DPD me livre, et ça va être le plus compliqué, une tentative aujourd'hui et soit disant personne chez moi  ::huh:: 

Sinon pour 2500 euros c'est un vol en Mig 29 (https://www.flyfighterjet.com/edge-of-space-flight), ils ne font plus le Mig 31 ou 21

----------


## nephyl

> Throttle réparé et renvoyé, maintenant il faut que DPD me livre, et ça va être le plus compliqué, une tentative aujourd'hui et soit disant personne chez moi 
> 
> Sinon pour 2500 euros c'est un vol en Mig 29 (https://www.flyfighterjet.com/edge-of-space-flight), ils ne font plus le Mig 31 ou 21


Sur le site, c'est marqué de 12'500 à 17'500 € 

Sinon bon courage avec DPD, des gros transporteur avec lesquels on traite au boulot c'est le pire et de loin. + de 90 % des paquets sont endommagés, ils trouvent normal d'abandonner les paquets dehors même quand il pleut et t'as beau leur expliquer que non : 12h30 c'est pas l'heure pour livrer en entreprise, ils s'en foutent  ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

Je connaissais les vols en MiG-29 mais je ne pensais pas que c'était aussi peu cher payé ! Ne serait-ce que pour le volume de carburant consommé...  ::siffle:: 

EDIT: ah oui, 17.500 euros, ça ressemble à un tarif plus raisonnable.

----------


## Olis

Au temps pour moi, les 2500 euros c'est la réservation

Ici la liste de prix pour tous les avions par pays
https://www.flyfighterjet.com/jet-fl...rison-overview

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je connaissais les vols en MiG-29 mais je ne pensais pas que c'était aussi peu cher payé ! Ne serait-ce que pour le volume de carburant consommé... 
> 
> EDIT: ah oui, 17.500 euros, ça ressemble à un tarif plus raisonnable.


Le carburant est beaucoup moins cher en russie  ::siffle:: 

Le mieux c'est encore d'avoir un pote pilote, avec des biplaces il m'a casé dans son coucou, vol de jour, vol de nuit et touch and go, ça c'était top

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca a l'air sympa en effet. Le vrai rêve pour moi c'est le baptème avec la patrouille Breitling en Albatros mais là c'est un autre budget (pour 3000 euros ils te donnent la combinaison par contre  ).


https://www.flyfighterjet.com/fly-l-39-in-france

----------


## TuxFr78

> Après visionnage avec le son, c'est encore mieux que je pensais ! Tux, on attend ton renvoi ton retour avec impatience.


Je vais demander à être filmé juste pour ça  ::):

----------


## Olis

Les vols avec la patrouille breitling, c'est bientôt fini (au moins avec cette compagnie)
https://www.bienpublic.com/edition-d...ur-partenariat

Throttle récupéré, ma femme est restée devant la fenêtre à les attendre, tout fonctionne

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Ca fait un moment qu'ils ont annoncé qu'ils quittaient Breitling oui mais je pense pas qu'ils fassent ça sans avoir une idée claire pour la suite et ça m'étonnerait que ça change leurs activités.

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour l'article. Je viens de tilter que les avions ECCO (puis Adecco) vus dans les pubs de mon enfance n'étaient pas seulement là pour tourner la pub, mais qu'il s'agissait d'un contrat à long terme. Et en l'occurence, que LA patrouille "Breitling" et celle d'ECCO/Adecco ne faisait qu'une.  ::):

----------


## Olis

> Ca fait un moment qu'ils ont annoncé qu'ils quittaient Breitling oui mais je pense pas qu'ils fassent ça sans avoir une idée claire pour la suite et ça m'étonnerait que ça change leurs activités.


Longtemps, longtemps, l'article date du 2 juillet...
Mais c'est certain qu'ils ont prévu la suite

----------


## Flappie

Je verrais bien un gros lapin rose sur ces L-39...  ::trollface::

----------


## Jokletox

Moi aussi :





 ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Gros malin !

Le sccop du vendredi ne viendra pas d'ED, mais de Chuck : il a finalement pondu son guide pour le Tomcat. Il explique qu'il a tiré toutes les infos depuis le manuel de Heatblur, qui est disponible publiquement. Ainsi, il ne compromet pas son boulot (il bosse notamment pour les militaires américains) et ne risquera pas d'être attaqué par les U.S.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

De retour à Paris et dispo pour voler mardi en F-18 (même si le TGP ne sera sans doute pas passé dans la stable d'ici là)

----------


## Flappie

Welcome baque ! Je suis également dispo pour voler mardi prochain.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Dispo aussi pour mardi.

Pas beaucoup de news sur DCS cette semaine, ni pour IL-2 d'ailleurs. Seulement ces deux screens du ou des MFD du JF-17

https://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.p...5&d=1565086269

https://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.p...6&d=1565086269

----------


## Empnicolas

> Dispo aussi pour mardi.
> 
> Pas beaucoup de news sur DCS cette semaine, ni pour IL-2 d'ailleurs. Seulement ces deux screens du ou des MFD du JF-17
> 
> https://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.p...5&d=1565086269
> 
> https://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.p...6&d=1565086269


Il y a aussi eu des images du DLC pour les portes avions(je ne mets que la 1ere des huits disponible)
https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=210


Mission de mardi finie:



> Note: Cette mission ne vous permet pas d'avoir tout le matériel présent de base dans le jeu: les AIM-120, AIM-9X, AIM-54, Maverick hors AGM-65E (laser), JDAM, JSOW, GBU (les GBU-12 sont laissée pour les que les mirages 2000 puissent faire du Buddy Lasing également), CBU-87 et 97 ne sont pas disponible.
> 
> Les troupes de la coalition sont présentes au niveau de la ville Strjan (CT-75), seulement plusieurs forces rouges sont également présentent dans la ville.
> De plus l'état major bleue craint l'arrivé de nouvelles forces rouges dans la ville via l'ouest de celle-ci.
> 
> 
> Votre premier objectif est de détruire les 3 groupes blindés présents dans la ville de Strjan (fumigène possible).
> 
> Une fois ces forces détruites, vous devrez patrouiller du WP1 au WP2 et du WP1 au WP3 afin de détruire de possibles convois arrivant en renfort.
> ...


Les avions disponibles: A-10C, harrier, F-14, F-16, F-18 et Mirage 2000



Et la premier partie de la mission de mardi dernier:

----------


## Jokletox

Dispo également.

----------


## Flappie

Je propose une nouvelle soirée binouze sur Paris le 14 août, à partir de 18h. On est déjà deux canards, avec Empnicolas. Si vous êtes intéressés, envoyez moi votre e-mail via MP.

----------


## Wannamama

Présent mardi également.

----------


## ze_droopy

Comme la semaine dernière, je passerai dès que je suis prêt.

----------


## Flappie

Du monde pour voler ce soir ? On est déjà deux avec jok.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Du monde pour voler ce soir ? On est déjà deux avec jok.


Pas dispo ce soir (ni demain malheureusement – petit empêchement de dernière minute), mais je serai là mercredi pour boire un verre, c'est déjà ça  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

Résumons. Pour ce soir, nous avons 6 canards.  :X1: 

Empnicolas
Flappie
Gerd Le Bourrin
jokletox
Wannamama
Dusty (probablement en milieu de soirée)

----------


## nephyl

Je ne serai pas présent ce soir, grosse douleur au dos depuis quelques jours  ::cry::

----------


## Flappie

Aïe, j'espère pour toi que ce n'est pas une hernie discale... Courage, consulte, et remets-toi bien !

----------


## nephyl

> Aïe, j'espère pour toi que ce n'est pas une hernie discale... Courage, consulte, et remets-toi bien !


Non, c'est juste musculaire, c'est les lombaires. Ça va passer dans qques jours. Et ça me fait une excuse pour avoir plein de massages de ma femme.

----------


## Flappie

Voici un test (en anglais) de l'ensemble Thrustmaster T.16000M Flight Pack (HOTAS + palonnier) qui se trouve actuellement pour 220 € : https://stormbirds.blog/2019/08/13/t...t-pack-review/

L'auteur du blog, ShamrockOneFive, conclut que l'ensemble fait très bien le job pour DCS, IL-2 et tous les autres simus exigeants. Son prix bien plus plus bas que celui des articles haut de gamme (TM Warthog, VIRPIL, VKB, etc.) ne l'empêche pas de jouer dans la cour des grands, et c'est une très bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui se mettent sérieusement à la simu mais qui n'ont pas envie de craquer leur PEL pour autant. Seul revers de la médaille : évidemment, pour ce prix, il y a du plastique partout.

Un bémol sur le stick : le bloggeur parle des 16 (sic) boutons à la bas du stick "agréables et faciles à utiliser". Ce n'est pas vrai : pour presser la moitié des 12 boutons à la base du stick, il faut obligatoirement lâcher le manche !

----------


## Tugais

> Un bémol sur le stick : le bloggeur parle des 16 (sic) boutons à la bas du stick "agréables et faciles à utiliser". Ce n'est pas vrai : pour presser la moitié des 12 boutons à la base du stick, il faut obligatoirement lâcher le manche !


Je dois rater un truc, mais pourquoi ne pas lâcher le throttle plutôt pour manipuler les boutons à la base du stick et maintenir ainsi le contrôle de l'appareil avec le stick ?

----------


## Flappie

Parce que 6 des 12 boutons en question sont placés à la *droite* du stick. Ce qui fait croiser les bras en vol. Un plaisir.  :^_^: 

Autre solution : tenir le stick de la main gauche pendant la manœuvre, mais je trouve ça pas très naturel/pratique.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

J'ai le throttle TWCS et il est très bien, n'ayant pas de palonnier je me sers des petites ailettes derrière la manette des gaz et ça fait le boulot.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, j'étais étonné du nombre de boutons qu'ils ont réussi à caser sur le throttle pour cette gamme de prix. C'est le grand luxe.
J'ai lu que certains se plaignent de l'axe principal du throttle, qui aurait régulièrement besoin de graisse/silicone. As-tu rencontré ce problème ?

----------


## Wannamama

> Parce que 6 des 12 boutons en question sont placés à la *droite* du stick. Ce qui fait croiser les bras en vol. Un plaisir.


Pour le posséder, je trouve également que lâcher le stick est la meilleure solution pour accéder à ces boutons. 
C'est mon premier HOTAS, je n'ai donc pas d'élément de comparaison mais j'en suis très satisfait (surtout au vu du prix). A part ces boutons à droite, tout tombe sous la main et les axes sont plutôt précis.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, et le manche est aussi très "doux" (le Warthog "force" quand on arrive en bout de course, et c'est fatigant à la longue).

----------


## ze_droopy

Mission Sympa, avec un poil de nav  ::siffle:: 
Retour un peu stressant après une passe canon trop proche d'un Shilka...

----------


## Jokletox

Moi aussi j'ai eu un petit soucis mais c'était avec un Fox 2. Par contre j'ai pas réussi à ramener l'avion ^^

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Oui, j'étais étonné du nombre de boutons qu'ils ont réussi à caser sur le throttle pour cette gamme de prix. C'est le grand luxe.
> J'ai lu que certains se plaignent de l'axe principal du throttle, qui aurait régulièrement besoin de graisse/silicone. As-tu rencontré ce problème ?


Non, j'ai presque desserré la vis de réglage de friction à fond, j'ai laissé un quart de tour même pas histoire qu'elle ne tombe dans le socle.

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour ton retour. Je mettrai à jour la page matos du wiki.

----------


## Olis

J'ai commencé DCS avec le pack Thrustmaster T.16000M Flight Pack (HOTAS + palonnier)  même si j'avais tendance à utiliser l'axe z du joystick au lieu du palonnier, pack que j'ai toujours.
D'ailleurs j'ai ré-utilisé le throttle quand le throttle du warthog est parti en balade, sans aucun soucis (pas besoin de graisser même si on sent que ça commence à ne plus être aussi fluide qu'au début). 
Il faut faire attention parce que le palonnier se connecte au throttle et donc il faut acheter un petit adaptateur (un quinzaine d'euros) pour le connecter en usb quand on passe au warthog.
Le palonnier est sympa, avec un axe z différent sur chaque pédale, ça permet de freiner à droite ou à gauche dans dcs, sinon il faut lui mettre une petite zone morte pour éviter les mouvement parasites quand on a parkinson  ::XD:: 




> Un bémol sur le stick : le bloggeur parle des 16 (sic) boutons à la bas du stick "agréables et faciles à utiliser". Ce n'est pas vrai : pour presser la moitié des 12 boutons à la base du stick, il faut obligatoirement lâcher le manche !


Remarque:
L'auteur parle de 16 boutons en tout et pas 16 à la base: The 16-action buttons (12 on the base and 4 on the stick), je pense que tu as lu l'article avant mise à jour

----------


## Flappie

Oui j'ai posté une remarque à l'auteur. Il a dû faire la maj entre-temps.

----------


## nephyl

Il y a une nouvelle OB avec le harpoon pour le f-18 mais seulement en single player pour l'instant. 
https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...1&postcount=66

La vidéo sur le Harpoon pour le F-18

----------


## nephyl

Je lisais l'autre jour sur le blog Avianews, (un excellent blog d'ailleurs) http://psk.blog.24heures.ch/archive/...57-867767.html



> Le Sukhoi Su-57 dispose de cinq radars intégrés développés par NIIP Tikhomirov MIRES (MultifunctionIntegrated Radio-Electronic System) ce dernier est composé de deux ensembles de capteurs principaux: soit le radar AESA en bande X N036 dans le nez, deux radars AESA en bande X N036B placés à côté du cockpit en amont, deux radars AESA en bande L N036L placés sur les bords d’attaques. De fait, le Su-57 peut "voir" sur une plage de 270° autour de l’appareil


Avec 5 radars, ça doit être comme dans un jv, t'as des labels sur tout ce qui vole dans le HUD ou dans la visière.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je lisais l'autre jour sur le blog Avianews, (un excellent blog d'ailleurs) http://psk.blog.24heures.ch/archive/...57-867767.html
> 
> 
> Avec 5 radars, ça doit être comme dans un jv, t'as des labels sur tout ce qui vole dans le HUD ou dans la visière.


Ça dépend du traitement du signal aussi. Saturer le pilote d'info radar pas forcement précise et/ou pertinente est contre-productif.

----------


## Bacab

> Je lisais l'autre jour sur le blog Avianews, (un excellent blog d'ailleurs) http://psk.blog.24heures.ch/archive/...57-867767.html
> 
> 
> Avec 5 radars, ça doit être comme dans un jv, t'as des labels sur tout ce qui vole dans le HUD ou dans la visière.


On sort largement du domaine de la simulation la. Il faut se méfier des annonces russes qui sont souvent très optimistes par rapport à la réalité. J'ajouterais que le rôle précis des antennes en bande L n'est pas connu, que la maturité de la technologie AESA (dans un chasseur) chez eux n'est pas démontrée et qu'il manque aux pilotes russes un missile Fox-3 en dotation pour tirer pleinement parti de leur radar (un radar dans un chasseur est un radar de conduite de tir, s'il n'est pas intégré dans un système cohérent ça ne sert à rien. Par exemple avoir un radar qui peut suivre 120000 cibles et utiliser uniquement des Fox-1 c'est un peu ridicule). Parce que le R-77 n'est pas vraiment répandue dans l'armée de l'air russe : la première photo d'un appareil équipé d'autre chose que d'un R-77 de pré-série ou de développement n'a été publié qu'il y a moins d'un an.

----------


## nephyl

Ma connaissance de l'utilisation des radars en avion se limite à DCS. J'ai aussi l'impression que les annonces russes sont souvent très optimistes. 
L'avantage que je verrait à avoir plein de radar, c'est surtout à moyenne et courte portée là où géométriquement la couverture d'un radar est la plus faible.
Même pour un FOX 1, ça permettrait d'illuminer la cible tout en changeant de trajectoire et p-e d'illuminer plusieurs cibles.

----------


## Jokletox

Il ressemble trop au F22 ce Su57, c'est dommage. Mais du coup si ce zinc rentre en service les Russes vont peut-être laisser ED développer des appareils Rouges ? Des modèles sérieux côté russe serait pas du luxe.

----------


## Flappie

Voici un petit rappel de la situation pour ED en ce qui concerne la modélisation des appareils russes : https://www.reddit.com/r/russia/comm...ht_simulation/

En bref, la déclaration de Wags la plus claire sur le sujet est celle-ci : "_Being a Russian company, it's a little more complicated for us to do Russian aircraft, uh, unfortunately I'll just have to leave it at that_" (lien). Comme on le voit, il s'autocensure à ce sujet.

----------


## nephyl

> Il ressemble trop au F22 ce Su57, c'est dommage. Mais du coup si ce zinc rentre en service les Russes vont peut-être laisser ED développer des appareils Rouges ? Des modèles sérieux côté russe serait pas du luxe.


Faut dire qu'ils se ressemblent un peu tous ces chasseurs de 5 ème gén que ce soit le  F-22, le SU-57, le FC-31, le NGF, voir le F-35 qui fait très F-22 mais en monomoteur. 
Ils ont tous les ailes en losange, la double dérive, le nez pointu caractéristique avec l'espèce de ligne de séparation horizontale.
Le NGF aura p-e au moins l'originalité de son empennage en V si cette caractéristiques survit au delà de la maquette.

----------


## ze_droopy

Du monde pour voler cet après midi alors?

----------


## Flappie

Ce serait avec plaisir, mais je fais mes valises, là.  :Emo:

----------


## TuxFr78

> Ce serait avec plaisir, mais je fais mes valises, là.


Bonnes vacances !

----------


## Flappie

Merci !  ::):  Si je vois les Rafales de Landivisiau, je ne manquerai pas de vous envoyer des photos.

----------


## Jokletox

New concernant le module "Porte-avions" de DCS. Ca donnerai presque envie ils ont bien fait ça apparemment, par contre aucune information de prix ou de date de sortie.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je reviens sur la butée customisée de la PC du TM Warthog, très gentiment imprimée par Bacab: après 10 mois d'utilisation, ça n'a pas bronché. J'avais peur que les passages répétés abrasent le "bord d'attaque" de la pièce, mais il n'en est rien (ou très peu). Ça fonctionne toujours au poil, c'est tellement naturel que j'en avait oublié son existence jusqu’à ce que je la retire pour voler en A-10 mardi dernier.
Pour ceux qui ne s'en rappelle pas, ça permet de transformer la butée d'origine qui doit se soulever en butée où il suffit de pousser légèrement plus fort la poignée pour passer en PC.
Je ne pourrais plus m'en passer.  ::love:: 



Note: De mémoire, pour les Viggen-lovers, il existe un plan de version 3-crans (pas testée)

----------


## Bacab

> Je reviens sur la butée customisée de la PC du TM Warthog, très gentiment imprimée par Bacab: après 10 mois d'utilisation, ça n'a pas bronché. J'avais peur que les passages répétés abrasent le "bord d'attaque" de la pièce, mais il n'en est rien (ou très peu). Ça fonctionne toujours au poil, c'est tellement naturel que j'en avait oublié son existence jusqu’à ce que je la retire pour voler en A-10 mardi dernier.
> Pour ceux qui ne s'en rappelle pas, ça permet de transformer la butée d'origine qui doit se soulever en butée où il suffit de pousser légèrement plus fort la poignée pour passer en PC.
> Je ne pourrais plus m'en passer. 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/08/17/eaa7...39c8bd2.th.jpg
> 
> Note: De mémoire, pour les Viggen-lovers, il existe un plan de version 3-crans (pas testée)


C'est cool ! Je suis content que ça marche bien  ::): 

Flappie devrait bientôt pouvoir nous faire un retour sur celle à trois crans puisque je lui en ai donnée une mercredi.

----------


## Flappie

> C'est cool ! Je suis content que ça marche bien 
> 
> Flappie devrait bientôt pouvoir nous faire un retour sur celle à trois crans puisque je lui en ai donnée une mercredi.


Oui, d'ailleurs j'ai hésité à la tester vendredi, mais j'avais vraiment pas le temps. Verdict en septembre.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=247769

L'armée de l'air a passée une commande pour une simu du 2000-5 et prévoit un rafale et un A340M pour plus tard. Espérons qu'un module public 2000-5 voit le jour au moins, j'imagine que c'est juste un souhait de la part de razbam. Dans la vidéo de l'armée de l'air sur facebook, ils indiquent que ce projet est réalisé avec l'Innovation Defense Lab, donc pour l'instant on est loin d'avoir quelque chose pour DCS et qu'il y a pas matière à s'emballer.

----------


## Tugais

Le Mirage 2000-5 sera distribué dans une version publique sur DCS. Razbam a fait l'annonce en Octobre dernier et l'a encore confirmé avant hier sur leur Discord.

----------


## Flappie

Oui. Par contre, pour le Rafale, il va sûrement falloir être TRÈS patient.  ::ninja::

----------


## ze_droopy

Il y aura qui mardi ? J'aurais peut-être le temps de monter une mission sur le pouce.

----------


## Catel

::o:

----------


## Flappie

ackboo rêve tout haut. Le fil Twitter de Microprose me fais plutôt penser à un ArmA-like. Pas vous ? On y voit notamment de l'infanterie.

----------


## Aghora

On verra bien...c'est l'éditeur de mon enfance/adolescence.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Il y aura qui mardi ? J'aurais peut-être le temps de monter une mission sur le pouce.


 Je serai là si y a quelque chose.

----------


## Jokletox

Normalement présent !

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Je serais là aussi.

----------


## Wannamama

Présent également si ça vole demain !

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 great Battles*: *Battle of Bodenplatte* 


L'annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=807735


Pas mal de contenu et d'info importante sur le prochain patch...


























- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Groufac

Je m'autoquote  ::ninja:: 



> Bordel ils annoncent un nouveau Comanche ... qui est un F2P multijoueur.
> Baisez vous

----------


## Catel

Un reboot de Comanche par THQ Nordic (qui possède le catalogue Novalogic)  ::w00t::

----------


## Groufac

::sad::

----------


## Jokletox

Hâte de pouvoir échanger mon Warthog contre une sourie pour piloter un hélico   ::P:

----------


## Tugais

Oh wow ! 

J'ai arrêté la lecture quand j'ai lu successivement Comanche puis dogfights  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Loloborgo

Oh la la.. Mais quel massacre.. La licence Comanche a dû faire des dogfights dans sa tombe oui en voyant ça..  -_-

----------


## Flappie

Vivement _F-22 Lightning IV Alpha Bi-Turbo Reload3d_ !!!

----------


## Loloborgo

:^_^:  ahhh Novalogic

----------


## Tugais

Y-a-t-il des canards qui volent sur BMS ?

J'aimerais jeter un oeil à la doc présente dans le dossier Mirage pour m'en faire une idée et le cas échéant refaire mon install. J'ai trouvé les manuels dédiés au Viper sur les forums de Benchmark Sims mais pas de trace de ceux des appareils alternatifs.

----------


## pollux 18

*Il-2 Great Battles*:   


Jason veut agrandir le cercle des beta-tester pour la sortie de Bodenplatte, flying Cricus et Tank Crew

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...or-final-push/

----------


## Bacab

> Y-a-t-il des canards qui volent sur BMS ?
> 
> J'aimerais jeter un oeil à la doc présente dans le dossier Mirage pour m'en faire une idée et le cas échéant refaire mon install. J'ai trouvé les manuels dédiés au Viper sur les forums de Benchmark Sims mais pas de trace de ceux des appareils alternatifs.


Pour faire court il n'y en a pas. Dans BMS les appareils "alternatifs" ont tous les mêmes checklist et la même avionique que le F-16 (il y a quelques différences mais c'est surtout lié à des particularités que le Mirage 2000 n'a pas : voilure à géométrie variable, multi-moteurs, STOL...). Je peux t'envoyer la doc si tu le souhaites (descriptions des cockpits 3D essentiellement + MdV).

----------


## Tugais

La description dans le BMS Manual m'a laissé croire qu'il y avait certaines spécificités mais oui je veux bien y jeter un oeil tout de même. Je t'envoies mon adresse mail par MP ? Merci beaucoup Bacab !

----------


## Sigps220

De retour de vacances j'ai eu le plaisir de testé le TGP sur le Hornet. Ca change énormément la physionomie de l'avion en AG, d'autant que c'est mon premier appareil qui dispose de pod (je n'ai que très peu volé en A10 et je n'ai pas le Harrier). 

Par contre, je pense qu'il y a un bug sur le TGP : 
- Je peux tirer des Maverick laser
- Je peux lacher des bombes laser

Mais je ne peux pas tirer dans la même session des Maverick et des bombes. Si je commence par des bombes, quand je bascule sur le maverick le seeker ne recherche pas de signal laser et je n'ai donc aucun verrouillage (même si la cible est visée et marquée). 
Soit c'est un bug (ce que je pense), soit il y a un truc que je loupe.

----------


## Empnicolas

> De retour de vacances j'ai eu le plaisir de testé le TGP sur le Hornet. Ca change énormément la physionomie de l'avion en AG, d'autant que c'est mon premier appareil qui dispose de pod (je n'ai que très peu volé en A10 et je n'ai pas le Harrier). 
> 
> Par contre, je pense qu'il y a un bug sur le TGP : 
> - Je peux tirer des Maverick laser
> - Je peux lacher des bombes laser
> 
> Mais je ne peux pas tirer dans la même session des Maverick et des bombes. Si je commence par des bombes, quand je bascule sur le maverick le seeker ne recherche pas de signal laser et je n'ai donc aucun verrouillage (même si la cible est visée et marquée). 
> Soit c'est un bug (ce que je pense), soit il y a un truc que je loupe.


Je viens de tester, pas de soucis de mon coté, la seule différence c'est l'AGM-65E qui réagit un peu différemment que lors de buddy lasing (le maverick sait déja où regarder, il attend juste de voir le laser et être à portée, le "In ring" dans le HUD).


Sinon qui sera présent mardi pour une mission ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Présent.

----------


## Flappie

Je ne serai pas là hélas, mais j'ai mes petites compensations : ce matin, en partant à la plage, un 2000-D a fait un virage serré en vol TTBA juste devant mon pare-brise !  :Bave:

----------


## Olis

Les travaux sur le kuznetsov avancent bien, je viens de voir une vidéo live

----------


## Chaussette

> Les travaux sur le kuznetsov avancent bien, je viens de voir une vidéo live


Lien ?

----------


## Olis

Elle était live, il y a des échafaudages autour de l'ilot, une grande grue prês de l'ilot, une grue à l'avant, peint récemment, aucune trace de rouille

----------


## Sigps220

> Je viens de tester, pas de soucis de mon coté, la seule différence c'est l'AGM-65E qui réagit un peu différemment que lors de buddy lasing (le maverick sait déja où regarder, il attend juste de voir le laser et être à portée, le "In ring" dans le HUD).


Je vais recommencer dans ce cas. L'explication la plus probable c'est qu'après mes passes de bombes, je me trouve trop près en sortant de mon virage et donc hors du champs de vision du seeker. 

D'ailleurs je suis surpris que les bombes planent aussi peu, au final on se retrouve à lacher les GBU extrêmement près de la cible (et du coup, on est quasi obligé de survoler la cible), je pensais qu'avec de l'altitude et de la vitesse la trajectoire aurait pu être plus plate.

----------


## LeLiquid

J'avais déja demandé il y a un moment, mais que voulez vous, j'ai une mémoire de poisson rouge, mais vous pouvez me rappeler le jeu dont Ackboo avait parlé, celui qui ne se joue qu'en VR, sans pouvoir utiliser de Hotas ou de manette ?

On m'a preté un Occulus, je veux absolument tester ça !

----------


## Bopnc

> J'avais déja demandé il y a un moment, mais que voulez vous, j'ai une mémoire de poisson rouge, mais vous pouvez me rappeler le jeu dont Ackboo avait parlé, celui qui ne se joue qu'en VR, sans pouvoir utiliser de Hotas ou de manette ?
> 
> On m'a preté un Occulus, je veux absolument tester ça !


VTOL VR !  :;):

----------


## Wannamama

> J'avais déja demandé il y a un moment, mais que voulez vous, j'ai une mémoire de poisson rouge, mais vous pouvez me rappeler le jeu dont Ackboo avait parlé, celui qui ne se joue qu'en VR, sans pouvoir utiliser de Hotas ou de manette ?
> 
> On m'a preté un Occulus, je veux absolument tester ça !


VTOL VR ?




> Sinon qui sera présent mardi pour une mission ?


J'en suis !

----------


## LeLiquid

Ça doit être ça ! Merci à vous les gars ! Normalement je ne devrais plus poser la question.  ::P:

----------


## Jokletox

Mémoire de poisson rouge  ::P: 

J'en suis pour mardi !

----------


## Empnicolas

Vidéo de la mission de cette semaine:



La mission pour mardi si on est pas trop nombreux:



> Mission faite pour 2-4 CAP + 2 SEAD + 2-4 Avions avec JDAM.
> Distance : 150-160nm
> Cette mission est faite pour être faite d'un seul coup, sans aller retour.
> 
> Votre objectif est de faire un raid de bombardement d’usines iraniennes et avec comme objectifs bonus de détruire des antennes radio et des SU-24 stationnés.
> 
> Un groupe de F-16  décollera un peu avant vous, ils auront comme rôle de détruire deux radars de surveillances sol-air.
> Ils commenceront leurs routes quand vous serez à moins de 10nm du WP 1
> 
> ...

----------


## Bacab

Avec les soldes sur Il-2 je me suis pris Kuban & Moscow (j'avais déjà Stalingrad) et en plus j'ai presque terminé ma manette des gaz customs


Du coup j'aimerais voler un peu en ligne : y'a t'il des canards qui volent sur Il2 ?

----------


## Flappie

Joli travail. Comment fais-tu les inscriptions ?

----------


## Bacab

> Joli travail. Comment fais-tu les inscriptions ?


Elles font parties du modèle 3D: lorsque l'imprimante imprime la pièce elle ne dépose pas de plastique la où il y a le tracé des lettres.

----------


## Flappie

Je vois. J'imagine que tu noircis les lettres avec un marqueur. Ça rend bien, en tout cas. Ça a un peu l'aspect désuet du cockpit du Viggen.  :Bave:

----------


## Bacab

> Je vois. J'imagine que tu noircis les lettres avec un marqueur. Ça rend bien, en tout cas. Ça a un peu l'aspect désuet du cockpit du Viggen.


Même pas besoin de marqueur,c'est le relief seul qui fait cet effet. Pour le viggen complet faut prévoir un délai: au total les deux panneaux ont mis 12 heures à être imprimé.

----------


## Flappie

T'inquiète, j'ai déjà trouvé ce qu'il me faut pour un simpit Viggen plus vrai que nature ! 

https://novelair.com/webshop.html

----------


## Bacab

Les prix n'ont pas l'air abusé en plus.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> Avec les soldes sur Il-2 je me suis pris Kuban & Moscow (j'avais déjà Stalingrad) et en plus j'ai presque terminé ma manette des gaz customs
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/08/18/0ed...4fb71db.th.jpg
> 
> Du coup j'aimerais voler un peu en ligne : y'a t'il des canards qui volent sur Il2 ?


J'ai Il-2, mais ça fait un moment que je n'y ai pas touché. D'ailleurs ce sont les soldes du coté d'IL-2, 17$ les versions standards de Battle of Moscou et Stalingrad, 25$ pour Kuban.

----------


## nephyl

Par contre si vous commencez Il-2 BO, je vous conseille la version steam. Leur système d'update proprio est une catastrophe. C'est super lent et faut parfois s'y reprendre à plusieurs fois pour que l'update passe.

Je serai présent mardi.

----------


## Tugais

Jamais eu de soucis de lenteur ou de MAJ foireuse avec le launcher propriétaire :x

----------


## Flappie

Pas de soucis non plus. Le seul avantage de Steam est le lancement auto des maj en tâche de fond. Ça évite de se retrouver gros Jean comme devant au moment de rejoindre un serveur multi.

----------


## Olis

Il a bien tapé:
https://www.airlive.net/breaking-a-s...terranean-sea/

----------


## Empnicolas

Attention, sortie d'un patch aujourd'hui pour la stable, pensez à faire la Maj pour demain:
https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...8&postcount=19

----------


## Jokletox

Y'a le machin "caméra pour le sol" (j'ai oublié le nom) ?

----------


## Wannamama

> Y'a le machin "caméra pour le sol" (j'ai oublié le nom) ?


Oui, le pod de désignation (le Litening).

Je m'y suis essayé, aucun problème pour utiliser les JDAM/JSOW ou les Maverick laser.
Par contre, impossible de toucher avec les GBU. En larguant en auto elle overshoot systématiquement la cible avant même que l'auto-directeur n'accroche le laser. J'ai l'impression que le point de largage calculé est beaucoup trop proche de la cible (~5 MN contre ~12MN pour les JDM).
J'ai dû louper un truc  ::unsure:: .

----------


## pollux 18

> Par contre si vous commencez Il-2 BO, je vous conseille la version steam. Leur système d'update proprio est une catastrophe. C'est super lent et faut parfois s'y reprendre à plusieurs fois pour que l'update passe.
> 
> Je serai présent mardi.


Et moi je vous la déconseillé fortement la version Steam. 

D'abord parce que les mises à jours sont beaucoup moins régulière et en retards.
Qu'ils vous  faut posséder absolument BO Stalingrad pour ensuite pouvoir acheter les autres opus qui sont considéré comme des addons.
Que les soldes dures souvent moins longtemps.
Et surtout que le gros Gabe Newell s'en met 30% dans la poche au détriment des développeurs. 

 :B):

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Les MAJ sur steam arrivent en même temps que celles sur le site, à quelques heures prêts et encore, j'ai jamais eu de soucis ce coté. Après si pour certaines personnes steam est indispensable, il y a possibilité de prendre battle of stalingrad sur steam et du contenu plus tard sur le site.

----------


## SergeyevK

> Et moi je vous la déconseillé fortement la version Steam. 
> 
> D'abord parce que les mises à jours sont beaucoup moins régulière et en retards.
> Qu'ils vous  faut posséder absolument BO Stalingrad pour ensuite pouvoir acheter les autres opus qui sont considéré comme des addons.
> Que les soldes dures souvent moins longtemps.
> Et surtout que le gros *Gabe Newell s'en met 30% dans la poche au détriment des développeurs*.


Tout à fait, je préfère supporter les développeurs à 100%.  ::):

----------


## nephyl

Finalement je serai absent ce soir.  ::sad::

----------


## war-p

> Oui, le pod de désignation (le Litening).
> 
> Je m'y suis essayé, aucun problème pour utiliser les JDAM/JSOW ou les Maverick laser.
> Par contre, impossible de toucher avec les GBU. En larguant en auto elle overshoot systématiquement la cible avant même que l'auto-directeur n'accroche le laser. J'ai l'impression que le point de largage calculé est beaucoup trop proche de la cible (~5 MN contre ~12MN pour les JDM).
> J'ai dû louper un truc .


C'est quoi l'intérêt avec le jsow?  ::huh::  (Même avec le jdam, je vois pas trop, à part si tu connais pas tes cibles)

----------


## Empnicolas

> C'est quoi l'intérêt avec le jsow?  (Même avec le jdam, je vois pas trop, à part si tu connais pas tes cibles)


Avoir 8 "missiles" avec environ 30nm de portée mais c'est pas vraiment leurs utilisations prévues.

----------


## war-p

Bah c'est un dommage, on peut facilement avoir une portée de plus de 100nm avec les jsow, et là le tpod, il sert un peu à rien. Bref.

----------


## Elidji

> Et moi je vous la déconseillé fortement la version Steam. 
> 
> D'abord parce que les mises à jours sont beaucoup moins régulière et en retards.
> Qu'ils vous  faut posséder absolument BO Stalingrad pour ensuite pouvoir acheter les autres opus qui sont considéré comme des addons.
> Que les soldes dures souvent moins longtemps.
> Et surtout que le gros Gabe Newell s'en met 30% dans la poche au détriment des développeurs.


Les maj arrivent en même temps et pour soutenir les dév j'achète les jeux sur leur site, j'ai acheté que Stalingrad sur steam pour être tranquille.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Oui, le pod de désignation (le Litening).
> 
> Je m'y suis essayé, aucun problème pour utiliser les JDAM/JSOW ou les Maverick laser.
> Par contre, impossible de toucher avec les GBU. En larguant en auto elle overshoot systématiquement la cible avant même que l'auto-directeur n'accroche le laser. J'ai l'impression que le point de largage calculé est beaucoup trop proche de la cible (~5 MN contre ~12MN pour les JDM).
> J'ai dû louper un truc .


 Il y a pas un problème d'overshoot de la cible à cause de la vitesse du F18 qui la dépasse avant d'avoir pu guider jusqu'au bout ? Je dis ça en pure supputation j'ai pas essayé encore et je sais même pas si la face d'illumination est gérée.

 Sinon reprise du boulot de mon coté donc je risque de me faire rare les mardis mais je préviendrai si je suis présent à l'occasion. Certainement pas ce soir en tout cas.


EDIT : 

Je viens d'essayer le patch. Déjà les changements apportés aux Mirage sont géniaux, on sent que là on est dans l'ergonomie désirée sur l'appareil c'est vraiment intuitif et agréable.

J'ai essayé le FLIR avec des GBU-12 et 38 :

- Avec les JDAM j'ai étrangement tapé à côté (très à coté une première fois, à quelques mètres la deuxième) mais j'ai largué en MAN c'est peut-être pas idéal je reregarderai un tuto il doit me manquer un truc.

- Avec les GBU-12 par contre en plein dans le mille. L'habitude du A10 surement. S'assurer : que ton laser est bien armé (switch LTD/R à droite de celui pour allumer le FLIR) et que le TRIG est sélectionné sur l'affichage du FLIR. Largage habituel CCRP mais là n'active pas le laser tout de suite sinon la bombe s'essoufle, il faut profiter un moment de la trajectoire ballistique. Comme sur l'A10 je me suis fixé un allumage à 15 secondes de l'impact (pour un largage de 20 mille pieds, tu adaptes plus court si plus bas). Tu surveilles le TTI, à 15 tu appuies sur la gachette (LTD/R doit s'allumer sur ton affichage) et tu la maintiens jusqu'à l'impact, boum. Sachant que j'ai survolé la cible quelques secondes avant l'impact et ça touche bien quand même.

----------


## Wannamama

> C'est quoi l'intérêt avec le jsow?  (Même avec le jdam, je vois pas trop, à part si tu connais pas tes cibles)


C'était la première fois que j’utilisai un TPOD. J'ai juste spawn en vol avec différentes armes pour pouvoir tout tester et me familiariser avec son utilisation.




> Il y a pas un problème d'overshoot de la cible à cause de la vitesse du F18 qui la dépasse avant d'avoir pu guider jusqu'au bout ? Je dis ça en pure supputation j'ai pas essayé encore et je sais même pas si la face d'illumination est gérée.
> 
>  Sinon reprise du boulot de mon coté donc je risque de me faire rare les mardis mais je préviendrai si je suis présent à l'occasion. Certainement pas ce soir en tout cas.
> 
> 
> EDIT : 
> 
> Je viens d'essayer le patch. Déjà les changements apportés aux Mirage sont géniaux, on sent que là on est dans l'ergonomie désirée sur l'appareil c'est vraiment intuitif et agréable.
> 
> ...


Tu utilises un waypoint ou le point désigné par le pod pour le largage CCRP ? Apparemment, il y a un bug dans le deuxième cas depuis le dernier patch de l'OB.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

C'était au pod (mais la cible devait être grosso modo à l'altitude de mon current waypoint donc si j'ai bien compris le bug normal qu'il ne m'ait pas trop impacté).

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Je ne serais pas présent ce soir, bon jeu à vous.

----------


## TuxFr78

Je vais essayer de vous rejoindre vers 21h30

----------


## war-p

Bon, j'ai pas compris comment marche le largage de gbu avec le tgp, quand je suis en auto, la bombe part quand je suis à la verticale de la cible du coup... ça marche pas  ::P:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Auto c'est CCRP, il faut que tu désignes d'abord ta cible au TGP (throttle depress comme pour locker au radar) et comme d'hab tu suis le vecteur et tu laisses appuyer quand le marqueur descend à la fin du compte à rebours. Avec une GBU-12 tu devrais être à 7 ou 8 miles de la cible si tu largues de 20kft de mémoire.

----------


## war-p

> Auto c'est CCRP, il faut que tu désignes d'abord ta cible au TGP (throttle depress comme pour locker au radar) et comme d'hab tu suis le vecteur et tu laisses appuyer quand le marqueur descend à la fin du compte à rebours. Avec une GBU-12 tu devrais être à 7 ou 8 miles de la cible si tu largues de 20kft de mémoire.


Ah oui oui, j'ai bien tout comme d'hab, le curseur qui remonte et tout, mais beaucoup trop tard.

Faut que je m'entraîne.

----------


## Wannamama

> Ah oui oui, j'ai bien tout comme d'hab, le curseur qui remonte et tout, mais beaucoup trop tard.
> 
> Faut que je m'entraîne.





> Tu utilises un waypoint ou le point désigné par le pod pour le largage CCRP ? Apparemment, il y a un bug dans le deuxième cas depuis le dernier patch de l'OB.

----------


## war-p

> Quotes


Effectivement, et j'avais aussi sélectionné mon wpt en tant que target... J'ai cumulé quoi  ::P:

----------


## Wannamama

> Effectivement, et j'avais aussi sélectionné mon wpt en tant que target... J'ai cumulé quoi


Le moyen le plus fiable que j'ai trouvé est de passer en CCIP à un vingtaine de secondes du point de largage.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Tiens, Matt Wagner a sorti la première vidéo du F-16

----------


## Flappie

Zut, ça veut sûrement dire qu'on n'aura pas de news sur la nouvelle map gratuite ce vendredi.  :Emo: 

Je fais l'appel pour mardi prochain, vu que je serai de retour. Qui sera là ? Mon fidèle pilote sera-t-il présent ? Atteindrons-nous notre quota réglementaire de dommages collatéraux ? Quel courageux chevalier neutralisera le premier son MANPAD à coup de GBU-12 ? Vous le saurez mardi prochain à partir de 21h.

Oubliez pas de mettre la stable à jour !

----------


## Jokletox

Pour ceux qui étaient là mardi soir et qui veulent savoir pourquoi j'ai explosé lorsque j'ai mis les gaz pour décoller la réponse n'est pas un soucis technique ou un bug,



Mais un put*** de drone qui m'a atterrit sur le gueule  ::(:  Du coup Nico, la prochaine fois, évite d'en mettre si tu veux qu'on reste en bons termes  :nawak:

----------


## Wannamama

> Zut, ça veut sûrement dire qu'on n'aura pas de news sur la nouvelle map gratuite ce vendredi. 
> 
> Je fais l'appel pour mardi prochain, vu que je serai de retour. Qui sera là ? Mon fidèle pilote sera-t-il présent ? Atteindrons-nous notre quota réglementaire de dommages collatéraux ? Quel courageux chevalier neutralisera le premier son MANPAD à coup de GBU-12 ? Vous le saurez mardi prochain à partir de 21h.
> 
> Oubliez pas de mettre la stable à jour !


Présent en Hornet !

----------


## Empnicolas

> Pour ceux qui étaient là mardi soir et qui veulent savoir pourquoi j'ai explosé lorsque j'ai mis les gaz pour décoller la réponse n'est pas un soucis technique ou un bug,
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/08/30/425...5827a344f8.png
> 
> Mais un put*** de drone qui m'a atterrit sur le gueule  Du coup Nico, la prochaine fois, évite d'en mettre si tu veux qu'on reste en bons termes


C'est pas faute si tu ne respecte pas la priorité à droite en arrivant sur la piste  ::P: 

Présent mardi.

----------


## Jokletox

Il n'avait qu'à s'annoncer en final sur TS comme tout le monde ! 

Présent mardi !

----------


## ze_droopy

Je suis embêté, avec la rentrée je ne suis plus dispo les mardi/jeudi  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

> Je suis embêté, avec la rentrée je ne suis plus dispo les mardi/jeudi


Je te propose de lancer un doodle ou un Google Sheet pour que chacun annonce ses disponibilités hebdomadaires.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: JDD N°229 avec du Tempest dedans mais pas que...

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=812524


Avec l'histoire de la création du Tempest par 1CGS et une petite vidéo de présentation en action.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je fais l'appel pour mardi prochain, vu que je serai de retour. Qui sera là ? Mon fidèle pilote sera-t-il présent ? Atteindrons-nous notre quota réglementaire de dommages collatéraux ? Quel courageux chevalier neutralisera le premier son MANPAD à coup de GBU-12 ? Vous le saurez mardi prochain à partir de 21h.
> 
> Oubliez pas de mettre la stable à jour !


Présent mardi en F-18 pour CAS/SEAD/attaque au sol sous toutes ses formes

----------


## pollux 18

*Vidéo: 30th Fighter Squadron series: Episode I - "The Jug" (IL-2 Great Battles)*

Une petite perle...

----------


## war-p

Bon suite de mes aventures avec le tpod et les gbu, toujours avec les gbu12... Et bien comment dire... J'ai fini au CCIP, le calcul de largage est complètement pété...

----------


## Jokletox

Pour les Tomcateux : avez-vous des désynchro en multi, genre ne pas voir la même chose que votre copain ? En volant avec un RIO humain il y avait énormément d'incohérences, en vrac : un missile tiré n'avait pas la même altitude pour nous deux, l'un voyait visuellement les emports après un réarmement et pas l'autre qui les avaient pourtant au sélecteur d'armement, verrière fermée pour l'un mais ouverte pour l'autre, etc. Ces problèmes étant tous liés au F14 (incluant les missiles tirés), ce qui se passait à l'extérieur (avions ennemis ou alliés par exemple) était au même endroit pour nous deux.

J'ai pas souvenir d'avoir entendu parler de ce genre de problème lors de nos vols multi donc je suppose qu'il y a un soucis entre nos deux jeux. Nous avons bien la même version de la stable donc à part de tenter chacun une réparation la prochaine fois je vois pas trop quoi faire d'autre.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour les Tomcateux : avez-vous des désynchro en multi, genre ne pas voir la même chose que votre copain ? En volant avec un RIO humain il y avait énormément d'incohérences, en vrac : un missile tiré n'avait pas la même altitude pour nous deux, l'un voyait visuellement les emports après un réarmement et pas l'autre qui les avaient pourtant au sélecteur d'armement, verrière fermée pour l'un mais ouverte pour l'autre, etc. Ces problèmes étant tous liés au F14 (incluant les missiles tirés), ce qui se passait à l'extérieur (avions ennemis ou alliés par exemple) était au même endroit pour nous deux.
> 
> J'ai pas souvenir d'avoir entendu parler de ce genre de problème lors de nos vols multi donc je suppose qu'il y a un soucis entre nos deux jeux. Nous avons bien la même version de la stable donc à part de tenter chacun une réparation la prochaine fois je vois pas trop quoi faire d'autre.


Depuis la sortie du Tomcat, nous avons pu observer les probèmes de désynchro suivants avec Zan en pilote et moi derrière :

- ailes dépliées pour le pilote, repliées pour le RIO, principalement en début de partie
- pod LANTIRN absent sur la vue externe du RIO
- après appontage, le câble reste accroché au Tomcat sur la vue externe du RIO
- la position du Tomcat en démarrage à froid sur un carrier qui varie fortement (bug connu depuis le début et qui fait exploser les voisins...)
- nous avions autrefois une desync à l’éjection mais cela ne nous est plus arrivé depuis plusieurs mois suite à une màj

Je constate que dans tous les cas rencontrés, le pilote avait toujours "raison". 
Je ne me souviens pas qu'on ait déjà remarqué un problème sur nos missiles avec Zan, mais le problème semble connu depuis mars.


Et toujours à propos des missiles, IronMike (Heatblur) vient de poster une explication claire sur un phénomène curieux qui fait que moins un Phoenix est guidé par son Tomcat, et plus il a de chance de toucher sa cible.

----------


## Jokletox

Merci Flappie. Vos problèmes ressemblent aux nôtres et en effet c'est le pilote qui semblait avoir raison chez nous aussi. Plus qu'à attendre un patch salvateur  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Flappie

Ces bugs ne nous ont pas gêné outre mesure pour profiter de la bestiole. Je suis devenu accro au multicrew, aussi imparfait soit-il.

----------


## Jokletox

Effectivement ce ne sont pas des bugs gênants mais je m'attendais pas à avoir ce genre de soucis sur cet avion. Il est vendu comme terminé et à sa sortie tout le monde a loué son haut degré de finition donc ça me surprend un peu d'avoir ce genre de soucis plusieurs mois après son lancement. Mais on est d'accord ça m'empêchera pas m'amuser avec  ::):

----------


## Tugais

C'est un soucis lié au code d'Eagle Dynamics et qui touche tous les développeurs. Tant qu'ED ne bossera pas là-dessus, point de salut.

----------


## Flappie

> *Il est vendu comme terminé* et à sa sortie tout le monde a loué son haut degré de finition


Non, il est vendu en tant qu'early-access depuis sa sortie.



On loue surtout son réalisme poussé (influence de la position des gouvernes de profondeur sur la détection de menace, regard et réactions du RIO, fonctions du radar, etc.) et son niveau de complétion (Phoenix, AIM-7, LANTIRN et multicrew disponibles dès la sortie).

Effectivement, Heatblur attend beaucoup de la part d'ED pour améliorer certaines choses dans le Tomcat, mais aussi dans le Viggen.

----------


## Jokletox

Ha ok je me suis trompé alors, j'étais persuadé que le 14 était sortie sans EA.

----------


## Flappie

Comme vous le savez peut-être déjà, Dusty ne sera plus disponible le mardi pour nos soirées DCS. On a par ailleurs un RIO Autruche privé de pilote tous les mardis soirs. Comme je sais que la rentrée est propice aux changements de rythme, je vous invite chaudement à voter sur le Doodle ci-dessous pour indiquer vos *IN*disponibilités. Au bout d'une semaine ou deux, on saura si on maintient le mardi (au détriment de Dusty) ou si on change de soir.

D'avance merci à tous.

https://doodle.com/poll/wn9utbd9i3x4mqww

----------


## ze_droopy

Merci Flappie pour le doodle.
Je suis super volontaire pour prendre une place de pilote F-14 s'il y a un RIO esseulé! J’espère qu'on pourra trouver un jour compatible.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je vous invite chaudement à voter sur le Doodle ci-dessous


A voté !
Tiens, c'est la première fois que je vois un Doodle en négatif, où il faut voter pour quand on ne peut pas

----------


## Flappie

> Tiens, c'est la première fois que je vois un Doodle en négatif, où il faut voter pour quand on ne peut pas




Puissant, hein ?  :^_^:

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Etant donné que je participe au championnat Assetto Canard et qu'il se déroule le mardi soir, je ne pourrais plus participer aux soirées. Mais comme je vais sur DCS par période, ne vous préoccupez pas de savoir quels jours je suis dispo.

----------


## Flappie

Ça marche. Il dure combien de temps, le championnat ?

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

1 mois du 10 septembre au 15 octobre, mais j'imagine que ça va enchainer directement sur un second.

----------


## Olis

Conférence virpil hier à Moscou, nouveau joystick constellation

----------


## TuxFr78

A voté !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Je viens de tomber sur ce compte Twitter, il fallait que je le poste ici

https://twitter.com/GiantCat9/status...381796870?s=19

----------


## Flappie

::XD::  Très sympa ! On est loin du talent de GuillaumeTC, mais il y a de très bonnes idées.

----------


## papagueff

> Comme vous le savez peut-être déjà, Dusty ne sera plus disponible le mardi pour nos soirées DCS. On a par ailleurs un RIO Autruche privé de pilote tous les mardis soirs. Comme je sais que la rentrée est propice aux changements de rythme, je vous invite chaudement à voter sur le Doodle ci-dessous pour indiquer vos *IN*disponibilités. Au bout d'une semaine ou deux, on saura si on maintient le mardi (au détriment de Dusty) ou si on change de soir.
> 
> D'avance merci à tous.
> 
> https://doodle.com/poll/wn9utbd9i3x4mqww


Salut Flappie et salut à tous; j'ai voté sur le doodle absent le Lundi car ce jour là je suis en formation avec l'EVAC, pour les autres jours c'est aléatoire cela dépend de ma formation avec l'AVM. Ceci dit compte tenu de ma rare participation en ce moment, ne tablez pas trop sur ma présence,toutefois je vais essayer de venir la semaine prochaine.
Bon vol à tous et à bientôt.

----------


## Flappie

Merci, bons vols à toi à l'EVAC et à bientôt.  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

Très bonne mission ce soir ! Concept intéressant et bonne coordination entre Canard  :;): 

Décollage groupé :




Retour (également groupé) au parking (ne faites pas attention à Agar qui m'a légérement abimé une aile  ::siffle:: ) :

----------


## partizan

Dit-il alors que 5 paires d'yeux sont témoins  ::XD::

----------


## Loloborgo

> Conférence virpil hier à Moscou, nouveau joystick constellation


Un stick à tête d'Alien, fallait le faire!  ::P:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ne faites pas attention à Agar qui m'a légérement abimé une aile


Calomnie !

Merci à Nico et à vous tous pour la mission, c'était vraiment cool

Par curiosité j'ai vérifié ce que je disais hier, et apparemment le SLAM(-ER) a bien un mode datalink/man-in-the-loop. Entre ça et le Walleye on va bien rigoler (si ED n'abandonne pas les updates du F-18 une fois le F-16 sorti)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGM-84H/K_SLAM-ER

----------


## Flappie

Chose rare : je fais un appel pour *IL2:BoX* ( a.k.a. IL2:BoS, ou encore IL2:GB ou IL2:BoB ). Profitez-en !

Certaines Autruches Volantes trépignent à l'idée de tester les nouveaux appareils et la nouvelle carte à venir dans le pack IL2 _Bodenplatte_. Sauf qu'elles manquent de monde, notamment parce qu'un certain partizan et un certain Flappie préfèrent aux tâches d'huile la mélodie du bonheur de la postcombustion.  ::ninja:: 

J'ai vu que Bacab et Gerd étaient intéressés, mais vous n'êtes certainement pas les seuls. Messieurs-dames, comptez-vous !

AV_Bolger
AV_Erel
AV_Riri
AV_Vaught
AV_jokletox
Bacab
Gerd Le Bourrin
Empnicolas

Question disponibilité, les Autruches "WWII" volent généralement les *dimanches* et/ou *jeudis*, mais pour IL2 ils pourront peut-être sacrifier d'autres soirs.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Chose rare : je fais un appel pour *IL2:BoX* ( a.k.a. IL2:BoS, ou encore IL2:GB ou IL2:BoB ). Profitez-en !
> 
> Certaines Autruches Volantes trépignent à l'idée de tester les nouveaux appareils et la nouvelle carte à venir dans le pack IL2 _Bodenplatte_. Sauf qu'elles manquent de monde, notamment parce qu'un certain partizan et un certain Flappie préfèrent aux tâches d'huile la mélodie du bonheur de la postcombustion. 
> 
> J'ai vu que Bacab et Gerd étaient intéressés, mais vous n'êtes certainement pas les seuls. Messieurs-dames, comptez-vous !
> 
> AV_Bolger
> AV_Erel
> AV_Riri
> ...


Intéressé mais je n'ai pas pris Bodenplatte,(mais je sais que ca ne pose de soucis en multi tant qu'on a un appreil de la mission)

----------


## Jokletox

> Chose rare : je fais un appel pour *IL2:BoX* ( a.k.a. IL2:BoS, ou encore IL2:GB ou IL2:BoB ). Profitez-en !
> 
> Certaines Autruches Volantes trépignent à l'idée de tester les nouveaux appareils et la nouvelle carte à venir dans le pack IL2 _Bodenplatte_. Sauf qu'elles manquent de monde, notamment parce qu'un certain partizan et un certain Flappie préfèrent aux tâches d'huile la mélodie du bonheur de la postcombustion. 
> 
> J'ai vu que Bacab et Gerd étaient intéressés, mais vous n'êtes certainement pas les seuls. Messieurs-dames, comptez-vous !
> 
> AV_Bolger
> AV_Erel
> AV_Riri
> ...


Intéressé, à plusieurs j'aurai peut-être moins la flemme de lancer BoS !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Joli screen de la mission d'hier


Sinon, c'est vraiment très classe les volées de Harpoon qui volent au ras des flots  :Bave:

----------


## Flappie

*Premier avis à chaud sur le mod Delta Sim Electronics du mini-stick du throttle du Warthog*

Ça y est, j'ai reçu et monté mon mod pour le mini-stick du throttle du Warthog !

Commande passée le 29 juillet, envoyée le 29 août et reçue aujourd'hui 4 septembre. Donc un peu plus d'un mois d'attente, c'est très raisonnable.
Au déballage, ça sent la qualité.

Le démontage/remontage m'a pris une demi-heure, en prenant soin de lire attentivement le manuel. Les deux seules étapes qui m'ont semblé un peu délicates étaient le démontage du mini-stick d'origine (il y a deux clips à presser, mais j'ai eu un peu de mal à passer mes gros doigts, d'autant que le chapeau chinois qui jouxte le mini-stick est en travers du chemin) et le remontage du châssis (les fragiles câbles peuvent se mettre en travers du chemin).
Le manuel détaille très bien les étapes et donne des conseils éclairés.
A noter que deux "capots" différentes sont inclus dans le pack : l'un propose une ouverture carrée et l'autre une ronde. Cela change le comportement du mini-stick dans les angles. Je teste actuellement le rond, parce que je n'aime pas ressentir les coins quand je déplace un mini-stick.

Une fois le nouveau mini-stick monté, il faut recalibrer le throttle en utilisant l'utilitaire Thrustmaster dédié, disponible sur la page du mod. Ça prend 2 minutes.
Je lance ensuite DCS, et reconfigure les axes du mini-stick comme conseillé (courbure de 10). J'ajoute une zone morte de mon cru (12), car je constate qu'il est difficile d'appuyer sur le bouton du mini-stick sans déplacer les 2 axes.
J'ai testé la bête sur le Ka-50 et le Viggen :

- Pour le Ka-50, c'est quasi parfait, je gère l'accélération du réticule au poil. Je verrai à l'usage si la courbure de 10 me convient en toute circonstance.
- Pour le Viggen, c'est la grosse déception : je pensais que la lourdeur du réticule du radar (impossibilité d'exploiter les diagonales + extrême lenteur de déplacement + vitesse de déplacement constante) était uniquement dûe au mini-stick d'origine, et que tous ces problèmes allaient disparaître, mais c'est apparemment une feature du module, donc aucun mini-stick ne peut rien y faire, aussi précis soit-il. J'imagine que le contrôleur du vrai Viggen était pourri et qu'ils ont voulu restituer son comportement merdique.

Je me laisse un mois ou deux d'utilisation pour vous faire un retour plus détaillé, car d'ici-là j'aurai eu moultes occasions d'utiliser le LANTIRN du F-14.

----------


## Empnicolas

Pour la mission de la semaine prochaine, je vais reprendre le même principe que celle de cette semaine.
Il faudra entre 2 et 4 CAP, entre 2 et 4 CAS et 2 Sead.
Les CAS seront armé de deux Mavericks laser, TGP et deux bidon et le SEAD seront armé d'un AGM-154C et un AGM-88 HARM.

Donc fait votre choix et soyez prêt pour lundi ou mardi.


Les CAS peuvent être soit des F-18 soit des Harriers idéalement (on peux aussi mettre du F-14, A-10C ou Mirage 2000).

----------


## Flappie

Je m'inscris en Tomcat CAP si Zan est dispo et partant, sinon en Harrier CAS.

Afin de savoir au plus vite si l'on volera lundi ou mardi, on doit connaître rapidement les dispos d'Ivan Joukov et de Dusty pour ces deux jours. Merci à vous !

A terme, on alternera peut-être les lundis et les mardis.

----------


## ze_droopy

Pas dispo mardi, et pas sûr lundi...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Pour la mission de la semaine prochaine, je vais reprendre le même principe que celle de cette semaine.
> Il faudra entre 2 et 4 CAP, entre 2 et 4 CAS et 2 Sead.


Dispo (par contre mardi seulement, pas lundi) ! 

Plutôt chaud pour du CAS en F-18, mais aucun problème pour faire du SEAD si ça vous arrange

----------


## Jokletox

Présent en CAP mardi ou lundi !

----------


## Bacab

> Intéressé mais je n'ai pas pris Bodenplatte,(mais je sais que ca ne pose de soucis en multi tant qu'on a un appreil de la mission)


Oui tout pareil.

----------


## Wannamama

> Donc fait votre choix et soyez prêt pour lundi ou mardi.


Exceptionnellement je suis absent mardi, mais si vous volez un autre soir je suis partant en F-18 CAS (ou SEAD) avec plaisir.

----------


## Flappie

*DCS*

On murmure que le JF-17 Thunder de Deka est dans les starting-blocks. Apparemment, il sera assez complet à sa sortie, contrairement à ce qu'à pu être le F/A-18C. Les devs souhaitent qu'il soit publié autour du 1er octobre 2019, pour la fête nationale chinoise. L'équipe a récemment été handicapée par l'absence prolongée de l'un d'entre eux, pour raisons médicales. Avant, si je me rappelle bien, c'était la copine d'un des dev qui cassait du matériel info. J'ose espérer que ce n'est pas elle qui a envoyé l'un des leurs à l’hôpital...  :nawak: 

Bref, on va bientôt enfin avoir un study-sim "rouge" de 4ème génération.  ::):

----------


## Zevka

Third Wire lance un crowdfunding pour une mise à jour Windows 10/DirectX 12 de Strike Fighters 2

----------


## Jokletox

> *DCS*Bref, on va bientôt enfin avoir un study-sim "rouge" de 4ème génération.


Quand tu dis study-sim c'est façon Flaming Cliffs 3 ou vrai module avec systèmes poussés et cockpit cliquable ? Parce dans le second cas ça m'intéresse bien plus qu'un énième zinc OTAN comme le F16 !

----------


## Flappie

C'est bien le deuxième cas.  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Bref, on va bientôt enfin avoir un study-sim "rouge" de 4ème génération.


Ouais mais un cockpit cliquable en chinois c'est quand même moins classe qu'un cockpit cliquable en cyrillique  ::ninja::

----------


## Tugais

Logiquement il devrait y avoir un cockpit en anglais vu qu'il s'agit d'un appareil d'exportation fabriqué par le Pakistan grâce au soutient de la Chine. (J'aime bien l'idée d'un cockpit en chinois cela dit, ça apporte clairement une touche d'exotisme à l'univers DCS).

----------


## Jokletox

> C'est bien le deuxième cas.


Ha mais c'est vachement bien ça ! Mais je me souviens pas en avoir entendu parlé avant, personne ne savait qu'il était en développement, cet avion ? Y'a plus d'info ou des screenshots quelque part ?

Et vous pensez qu'il a une chance de séduire les joueurs ?

----------


## ze_droopy

https://m.facebook.com/dekaironworksims/

----------


## Tugais

> Ha mais c'est vachement bien ça ! Mais je me souviens pas en avoir entendu parlé avant, personne ne savait qu'il était en développement, cet avion ? Y'a plus d'info ou des screenshots quelque part ?
> 
> Et vous pensez qu'il a une chance de séduire les joueurs ?


Le développeur possède sa propre section sur les forums officiels d'ED depuis un an je crois. Ils sont juste super discrets dans la communication de leurs développement. Ce sont eux qui ont ajouté la version chinoise du Su-27, le J-11, ainsi que tous les nouveaux équipements de guerre chinois ces derniers mois.

Quand au succès de leur module, j'ai un doute qu'il réussisse commercialement parlant. ED a toujours dit que les modules rouges se vendaient beaucoup moins que les appareils occidentaux. C'est l'une des raisons pour laquelle ils préfèrent développer principalement du matériel OTAN.

----------


## Flappie

> (J'aime bien l'idée d'un cockpit en chinois cela dit, ça apporte clairement une touche d'exotisme à l'univers DCS)


Je kiffe déjà le suédois dans le Viggen.




> Mais je me souviens pas en avoir entendu parlé avant, personne ne savait qu'il était en développement, cet avion ? Y'a plus d'info ou des screenshots quelque part ?
> Et vous pensez qu'il a une chance de séduire les joueurs ?


On en a déjà parlé un peu ici-même, oui. C'est un projet qui ne date pas d'hier.
Depuis que Wags nous a fait comprendre qu'un module study-sim de chasseur russe de 4ème génération n'arrivera pas  avant une hypothétique retraite de Poutine (au minimum), le module JF-17 de Deka a réveillé le désir de pas mal de monde. J'en fais partie.  :;): 




> Quand au succès de leur module, j'ai un doute qu'il réussisse commercialement parlant. ED a toujours dit que les modules rouges se vendaient beaucoup moins que les appareils occidentaux. C'est l'une des raisons pour laquelle ils préfèrent développer principalement du matériel OTAN.


Tu oublies que la Chine est un marché gigantesque et que DCS compte des joueurs chinois. Il va certainement cartonner là-bas.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Et des previews que j'ai vu les systèmes ont l'air hyper complets.

----------


## Tugais

Je n'ai absolument aucune idée de la taille du marché de la simulation de vol militaire en Chine. 

Et encore une fois, c'est un appareil Pakistanais avant tout, il n'équipe que deux (ou trois) pays dont la Chine ne fait même pas partie si j'en crois mes lectures sur le sujet.

Je leur souhaite de réussir, nous avons vraiment besoin de ce type de projets sur DCS et je suis prêt à mettre la main à la poche pour appuyer leur démarche même si je ne volerai probablement jamais sur l'appareil (il ira rejoindre le Hornet, le Viggen et le Tomcat dans le hangar :x)

----------


## Jokletox

Tu vole sur quoi du coup ? 

Je suis totalement à fond derrière la démarche de nous proposer autre chose que des appareils toujours du même camp, hâte d'en savoir plus (Le prix, surtout ^^).

----------


## Tugais

Je vole exclusivement sur le Mirage depuis un peu plus d'un an :x

L'arrivée des grosses mises-à-jour depuis 2-3 semaines vont en plus pas mal chambouler le mode de fonctionnement du radar, de l'affichage HUD, des logiques PCA et j'en passe. Avec un peu de chance le mirage 2000-5 sera là d'ici 18-24 mois et nous aurons du glass partout dans le cockpit, sans compter les Fox 3 avec les Mica. J'ai tellement hâte !

(Je vendrais n'importe quel canard pour que Razbam confirme aussi le Mirage 2000D, ils ont juste évoqué la possibilité pour le moment et confirmé la modélisation 3D de l'appareil dans un premier temps)

Edit : Chuck vient d'ailleurs de mettre à jour son guide pour le Mirage 2000.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour la mission de la semaine prochaine, je vais reprendre le même principe que celle de cette semaine.
> Il faudra entre 2 et 4 CAP, entre 2 et 4 CAS et 2 Sead.
> Les CAS seront armé de deux Mavericks laser, TGP et deux bidon et le SEAD seront armé d'un AGM-154C et un AGM-88 HARM.
> 
> Donc fait votre choix et soyez prêt pour lundi ou mardi.
> 
> 
> Les CAS peuvent être soit des F-18 soit des Harriers idéalement (on peux aussi mettre du F-14, A-10C ou Mirage 2000).


Je propose de la jouer mardi, vu que Dusty n'est pas sûr d'être là lundi et qu'Agar ne sera présent que le mardi.

Dusty, si tu es finalement dispo le lundi, on pourra se faire un duo Tomcat ou une virée en Viggen si ça te tente. Dis-moi ce que tu préfères. Au pire on la jouera plus tard.

----------


## Jokletox

> Je vole exclusivement sur le Mirage depuis un peu plus d'un an :x
> 
> L'arrivée des grosses mises-à-jour depuis 2-3 semaines vont en plus pas mal chambouler le mode de fonctionnement du radar, de l'affichage HUD, des logiques PCA et j'en passe. Avec un peu de chance le mirage 2000-5 sera là d'ici 18-24 mois et nous aurons du glass partout dans le cockpit, sans compter les Fox 3 avec les Mica. J'ai tellement hâte !
> 
> (Je vendrais n'importe quel canard pour que Razbam confirme aussi le Mirage 2000D, ils ont juste évoqué la possibilité pour le moment et confirmé la modélisation 3D de l'appareil dans un premier temps)
> 
> Edit : Chuck vient d'ailleurs de mettre à jour son guide pour le Mirage 2000.


Voilà un avion que je devrais ressortir du hangar, surtout après la MAJ !

----------


## war-p

> Je vole exclusivement sur le Mirage depuis un peu plus d'un an :x
> 
> L'arrivée des grosses mises-à-jour depuis 2-3 semaines vont en plus pas mal chambouler le mode de fonctionnement du radar, de l'affichage HUD, des logiques PCA et j'en passe. Avec un peu de chance le mirage 2000-5 sera là d'ici 18-24 mois et nous aurons du glass partout dans le cockpit, sans compter les Fox 3 avec les Mica. J'ai tellement hâte !
> 
> (Je vendrais n'importe quel canard pour que Razbam confirme aussi le Mirage 2000D, ils ont juste évoqué la possibilité pour le moment et confirmé la modélisation 3D de l'appareil dans un premier temps)
> 
> Edit : Chuck vient d'ailleurs de mettre à jour son guide pour le Mirage 2000.


C'est vrai que le 2000D serait chouette, ça ferait un super avion d'attaque tout temps moderne. Sinon perso j'attends que les ailes anciennes aient fini de le remonter et j'irai faire un tour dans son cockpit à la première occasion  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

*Retour sur le mod postcombustion du Viggen pour le Warthog*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7g23umk3mp...0stop.stl?dl=0


Il y a plus d'un an, je rêvais de pouvoir contrôler aisément ma consommation de carburant à bord du Viggen. En effet, le bougre dispose de 3 postcombustions plus ou moins puissantes, et donc plus ou moins gourmandes, il sans cran ad hoc sur le throttle, il est difficile de viser juste.




> Quand j'y pense, ce serait chouette d'avoir la même chose pour les 3 étages de post combustion du Viggen. Mais ça paraît compliqué vu la petite taille de la pièce.


Bacab avait proposé de m'imprimer (à nouveau !) un modèle 3D trouvé sur internet, mais je pensais que ça ne marcherait pas bien :




> Après vérification, il ne vaut mieux pas que tu  perdes ton temps avec ça : une fois arrivée au taquet, la poignée n'a  plus qu'une course ridicule avant d'arriver au maximum. Ça me parait  déjà compliqué de caser un second étage de post-combustion, alors je  suis certain qu'il est impossible d'en caser trois, hélas.


Aujourd'hui, j'ai pu tester la pièce. Verdict : c'est génial !! Merci Bacab !  ::): 
Il suffit de trouver la bonne courbe. J'avais juste un problème entre les 2ème et 3ème étages : le deuxième cran passait directement à la full PC. Après un petit réglage dans les options, c'est réglé. Je peux maintenant choisir le bon étage sans regarder mes instruments.  ::wub::

----------


## Bacab

> *Retour sur le mod postcombustion du Viggen pour le Warthog*
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7g23umk3mp...0stop.stl?dl=0
> 
> 
> Il y a plus d'un an, je rêvais de pouvoir contrôler aisément ma consommation de carburant à bord du Viggen. En effet, le bougre dispose de 3 postcombustions plus ou moins puissantes, et donc plus ou moins gourmandes, il sans cran ad hoc sur le throttle, il est difficile de viser juste.
> 
> 
> 
> Bacab avait proposé de m'imprimer (à nouveau !) un modèle 3D trouvé sur internet, mais je pensais que ça ne marcherait pas bien :
> ...


Je suis content que ça fonctionne  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je propose de la jouer mardi, vu que Dusty n'est pas sûr d'être là lundi et qu'Agar ne sera présent que le mardi.
> 
> Dusty, si tu es finalement dispo le lundi, on pourra se faire un duo Tomcat ou une virée en Viggen si ça te tente. Dis-moi ce que tu préfères. Au pire on la jouera plus tard.


Merci Flappie. Je ne serai pas dispo demain. Je vais essayer de me libérer dimanche prochain. A ce propos, le forum des Autruches à l'air très/trop calme?

----------


## Flappie

La partie publique est moribonde, mais la partie privée est bien fournie. N'hésite pas à te créer un compte.

----------


## ze_droopy

J'ai déjà un compte... :P

----------


## Flappie

Ben, le topic F-14 est plutôt fourni, non ? En même temps, on ne fait que ça depuis plusieurs mois, au désespoir des fans de pistons.  ::P:

----------


## ze_droopy

Bon mardi je serai peut-être présent vu qu'il est prévu de la pluie/orage.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

De mon côté j'ai un empêchement de dernière minute mardi et il y a de grandes chances que je ne puisse pas venir

Et je suis bien dég :/
J'essaierai peut-être de voler en fin de semaine du coup

----------


## ze_droopy

Il y a des nantis qui se sont laissés séduire par cette beauté pour le F-14 ?
https://virpil-controls.eu/vpc-vfx-grip.html

----------


## Flappie

Je venais justement ici pour parler de matos.

Je ne me souvenais pas que le grip Tomcat de VIRPIL serait compatible avec la base du Warthog. Pour les fous de simpit, c'est un investissement raisonnable... et pourtant je n'ai pas l'impression que le Tomcat les passionne pour le moment.
On reste toujours sans nouvelles du grip Tomcat de VKB, pourtant teasé il y a deux ans en partenariat avec Heatblur.

Je fais l'appel des propriétaires de périphériques VKB et/ou VIRPIL : j'ai besoin de vos retours sur les prix/qualités/défauts les concernant. C'est pour mettre à jour notre wiki.  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je ne me souvenais pas que le grip Tomcat de VIRPIL serait compatible avec la base du Warthog.


Pas à 100%: les axes analogiques ne seront considérés que comme des boutons.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, mais le grip originel du Warthog ne dispose d'aucun axe, il me semble. Donc on peut dire qu'ils ont fait du mieux possible concernant l'adaptabilité au Warthog.

----------


## nephyl

> Je venais justement ici pour parler de matos.
> 
> Je ne me souvenais pas que le grip Tomcat de VIRPIL serait compatible avec la base du Warthog. Pour les fous de simpit, c'est un investissement raisonnable... et pourtant je n'ai pas l'impression que le Tomcat les passionne pour le moment.
> On reste toujours sans nouvelles du grip Tomcat de VKB, pourtant teasé il y a deux ans en partenariat avec Heatblur.
> 
> Je fais l'appel des propriétaires de périphériques VKB et/ou VIRPIL : j'ai besoin de vos retours sur les prix/qualités/défauts les concernant. C'est pour mettre à jour notre wiki.


Tous les manches Virpil peuvent être mis sur la base du Warthog mais suivant lesquels on perd des boutons et des axes. 

J'ai du matos Virpil, je peux faire un petit retour mais je n'ai pas spécialement de talent pour faire une review. 

*Il y a deux bases*

La base Warbrd est pour les utilisations sur le bureau ou montée.
La base MongoosT-50 est pour une utilisation montée avec des extensions

Les base virpils sont entièrement en métal et ont un système de cames/roulements à bille. 
Les avantages de ce système sont : 
- Il n'y a aucun frottement, il est possible de faire des mouvements très précis même vers le centre.
- Il est possible de choisir la force du retour via différents ressort.
- On peut avoir différentes courbes de force en changeant les cames. Pour par exemple avoir un centre plus ou moins marqué, avoir une force augmentant avec la déflexion ou une force linéaire. 
- la durabilité du système qui ne s'use pas contrairement à un système à boule et ressort. 
Les désavantages :
- la taille de base peut être problématique en utilisation bureau
- Le centre peut paraitre mou surtout si vous venez d'un Warthog. Si vous avez l'habitude de lâchez le joy pour le ramenez au centre, il peut y avoir un effet de va et vient.

* Les manches*

Virpil sort, en comptant les màj, 2-3 manches par année, J'ai 3 MongoosT-50 les :  T-50 CM, T-50 CM2, T-50 LH BE (une version main gauche). 

Les manches sont en plastique de bonne qualité et n'ont aucun problème de flexion ou d'usure. Le touché est agréable. Le système de fixation est en métal, aucun risque de casse, c'est un tube en alu qui est fixé profondément dans le manche. 
Les boutons ont une course courte avec un léger bump quand on les presse. Ils ne bougent pas dans leur emplacement. 

* Le Throttle*

J'ai la première version du throttle. 
Les axes sont très précis et ne collent pas du tout. Il ont une course un peu courte mais ça ne me gêne pas. 
Il y a largement suffisamment de boutons et on peut même les multiplier via un sélecteur.
Sur la version actuelle il y a un mini stick pour l'index. https://virpil-controls.eu/vpc-mongo...-throttle.html

* Le logiciel*

Le logiciel sert à mettre à jour le firmware, calibrer les axes et configurer les axes et boutons. La configuration est stocké dans la base et il n'y a pas besoin du logiciel pour utiliser le joy une fois la première config faite même si on change d'ordi.
Il est assez austère et peut être déroutant au début. Mais une fois qu'on a compris, il est assez simple à utiliser et de toute façon on l'utilise rarement. 

Niveau prix, un manche coute de 80 à 160€ HT
La base Warbrd coute 170 € HT
Donc si vous voulez le manche F-14 + la base ça fait 160+170€ (-10% quand on achète les deux ensembles) + 20% TVA(en France) + le transport ( pour la Suisse ça m'a fait dans les 40€) donc presque 400€ TTC

----------


## Flappie

Eh bien c'est un super retour très détaillé ! Merci Patou.
Par curiosité, qu'est ce qui a changé entre les trois versions du T-50 que tu possèdes ?

----------


## nephyl

> Eh bien c'est un super retour très détaillé ! Merci Patou.
> Par curiosité, qu'est ce qui a changé entre les trois versions du T-50 que tu possèdes ?


J'ai 1 main gauche et 2 main droite. 
Entre le T-50 de base et le T-50 CM, ils ont changé des détails d'ergonomie comme la forme des boutons, de la gâchette secondaire et le levier de frein. Le CM a aussi un marquage russe. 
Entre le T-50 CM et le T-50 CM2, Ils ont rajouté un Hat au niveau du pouce, les Hats ont tous un push en plus( tu peux les presser), c'est très pratique pour DCS. Il ont aussi rajouté aussi un bouton logique qui s'active quand tu descends\montes la gâchette rétractable.

----------


## Flappie

OK, merci beaucoup pour ton retour.




> J'ai 1 main gauche et 2 main droite.


J'ai dû relire la phrase 3 fois pour comprendre.  :^_^:  Pendant un moment, j'ai cru que tu étais le cowboy de Tchernobyl !

----------


## Jokletox

Tacview 1.8.0 est disponible !

----------


## partizan

Très bon retex Patou, ça donne envie de tâter du Virpil  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Maintenant, j'aimerais bien un retour sur la gamme HOTAS VKB, car j'ai l'impression qu'ils se font complètement éclipser par VIRPIL.

----------


## Tugais

Oui ils ne communiquent clairement pas autant que Virpil, le grand public n'étant pas leur coeur de marché. Cela dit leur matériel reste l'un des tous meilleurs si ce n'est le meilleur actuellement sur le marché.

----------


## nephyl

> Maintenant, j'aimerais bien un retour sur la gamme HOTAS VKB, car j'ai l'impression qu'ils se font complètement éclipser par VIRPIL.


Sur le topic des simu civil, il y a un canard qui a un manche VKB il me semble.

De ce que j'ai glané sur le net : 

VKB a deux gammes de manches. 
Une gamme de joys complets qui sont un peu l'équivalent d'un t16000 en mieux.
Une gamme de manches haut de gamme modulaire comme ceux de Virpil.
Les dispos sont faméliques, encore plus en Europe. Par contre on peut réserver et acheter quand il y a des dispos tous les qques mois. 
Ils ne sortent pas de nouveaux produits régulièrement surtout si on compare à Virpil. 
La construction interne des manches VKB a l'air plus propre que celle des Virpils.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Très bon retex Patou, ça donne envie de tâter du Virpil


Si vous passez vers chez moi, vous êtes les bienvenus pour tester mon setup  :;):

----------


## Loloborgo

Tout petit retour pour moi, possesseur du *VKB-Sim Gladiator Mk.II*, bien évidemment bien moins "pointu" qu'un Gunfighter Mk.II ou un Kosmosima, du même constructeur, j'ai été surpris par la douceur et la précision de ce petit stick, qui reprend les formes d'un manche de warbird, et qui s'avère réellement très agréable à l'usage, très précis également, c'est un véritable plaisir de voler avec!
Pour vous dire, je ne m'embête même plus à sortir le yoke sur XP11, car essayer le gladiator, c'est l'adopter!

Pour DCS je reste sur mon Warthog, même si je n'ai jamais été statisfait de son centrage erratique, j'attends d'ailleurs un réapro chez Virpil, pour commander une extension en 75 mm, espérant un mieux en l'installant...

----------


## partizan

Loloborgo tu as des extensions pour Warthog chez Sahaj

----------


## Loloborgo

Merci! J'y jette un œil en rentrant du boulot.


*EDITH:*  Oulà oui, ça à l'air bien usiné les pièces de chez Sahaj, mais ça se paye au prix fort!
En gros extension + ressort qui va bien, on approche les 100 euros, sans compter les FDP!
Après attention je ne critique pas, ça les vaut sûrement, mais ça pique tout de même!

----------


## Lafrite

> Ca me rappelle un canard qui volait sur Strike Fighter II ; un jeu qui traitait de la période 60-70. Il y avait même une map Vietnam.
> 
> A ce sujet, je vois que l'éditeur du jeu ne semble plus très actif depuis 2012 (je n'ai pas accès à leur site web au boulot). Quelqu'un y a déjà joué ? De mémoire, le réalisme se situait pile au milieu entre les study sims et les Ace Combat.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ah, j'accède à leur page Facebook. Apparemment, ils sont très actifs, mais surtout sur mobiles et tablettes.  Il en faut pour tout le monde.


Pour info il y a une levée de fond pour assurer la compatibilité de Strike Fighter 2 (qui est encore fort moddé) avec W10 : https://fundrazr.com/31YZNe

----------


## jeanba

> Pour info il y a une levée de fond pour assurer la compatibilité de Strike Fighter 2 (qui est encore fort moddé) avec W10 : https://fundrazr.com/31YZNe


C'est très mal partie, et ça ressemble à une excuse de tk (l'auteur) pour larguer complètement le jeu
C'est franchement dommage
A noter que SF2 marche très bien sous W10

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: Battle of Bodenplatte JDD N°230

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=818033

En plein rush pour la sortie du patch majeur de fin de mois, les dév ce contentent de nous poster de magnifique screens des appareils et de la carte à venir. 
Les beta tester ne chôment pas non plus...   ::rolleyes::  


















 :banana:  :cheer:  :Jumpy:

----------


## Loloborgo

Ça promet du lourd ce Bodenplatte!


Pour le portage SF2 sous Win10 effectivement le délai est cours, je les vois mal arriver à leur but...

J'ai beaucoup apprécié le 1er à l'époque, puis celui se déroulant en Europe pendant la guerre froide également, je n'en ai fait aucun autre...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Nouveau screenshot du JF-17 de DIS et de son beau glass cockpit

https://i.redd.it/gv4q7dbnnim31.jpg

Ah sinon j'ai regardé The Pentagon Wars qu'avait recommandé Bacab la dernière fois qu'on s'est vus, c'est vraiment très très drôle. Et en plus c'est sur Youtube

----------


## Jokletox

> Nouveau screenshot du JF-17 de DIS et de son beau glass cockpit
> 
> https://i.redd.it/gv4q7dbnnim31.jpg


'Sont relou avec leurs MDF difformes, comment on va utiliser les notres  ::(: 

Mais j'ai toujours aussi hâte.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Oui, c'est aussi un truc qui m'embêtait avec le Super Tucano et ses MFD de 1m².

#StandardisezLesMFD

Il faudra attendre 40 ans d'avoir DCS : F-35, pour enfin règler le problème et pouvoir jouer avec des tablettes tactiles

----------


## Griffon 07

Microprose , le retour d'une légende ?????

[IMG][/IMG]


https://www.microprose.com/

----------


## Flappie

Ce qui me gêne dans la com de Microprose, c'est qu'on voit du warbird ET du moderne. Pour une boîte qui renaît de ses cendres, ça semble très ambitieux d'attaquer deux fronts en même temps.

----------


## Tugais

Pas si ils nous sortent leur version d'un War Thunder  ::unsure::

----------


## Empnicolas

Je viens de finir la mission pour mardi (pour F/A-18C, F-14, F-16, Harrier et mirage 2000 en CAS ou CAP):



> Mission pour 2-4 CAP et 2-4 CAS (GBU-12*4 par appareil)
> 
> Votre objectif est de détruire les chars présent au niveau du WP1 à 3.
> 
> Des fumigènes sont disponible pour vous indiqué la zone des forces rouges
> 
> 
> AWACS: 251 Mhz
> 
> Lar, Lavan island et Kish (112X) sont des aéroports alliés


Je suis pas sur de faire la mission de la semaine d'après car je commence à perdre en inspiration et motivation pour en faire (c'est surtout que je perd pas mal de temps pour adaptée les mission en fonction du nombre d'appareil présent).

----------


## jeanba

> Ça promet du lourd ce Bodenplatte!
> 
> 
> Pour le portage SF2 sous Win10 effectivement le délai est cours, je les vois mal arriver à leur but...
> 
> J'ai beaucoup apprécié le 1er à l'époque, puis celui se déroulant en Europe pendant la guerre froide également, je n'en ai fait aucun autre...


Les plus sympas à la base sont Israel (avec le Mirage IIIC) et Viet Nam.
En ajoutant les mods de combatace, il y a vraiment de quoi faire ! (Angola, Iran-Iraq, Desert Storm ...)

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Une petite vidéo d'une dizaine de minutes par Delta ironwork:

----------


## Flappie

> Je viens de finir la mission pour mardi (pour F/A-18C, F-14, F-16, Harrier et mirage 2000 en CAS ou CAP):
> 
> Je suis pas sur de faire la mission de la semaine d'après car je commence à perdre en inspiration et motivation pour en faire (c'est surtout que je perd pas mal de temps pour adaptée les mission en fonction du nombre d'appareil présent).


Je serai présent en RIO F-14 (CAP ou CAS au choix).

Pas de souci, je prends la main pour la conception des missions suivantes.  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je viens de finir la mission pour mardi (pour F/A-18C, F-14, F-16, Harrier et mirage 2000 en CAS ou CAP)


J'y serai (cette fois c'est sûr !  :Emo: ), pour du CAS/Strike/SEAD en F-18, comme ça vous arrange

----------


## Jokletox

En 18 pour ma part et j'aimerai bien tenter en cap cette fois. Faut que je m'entraîne au air-air.

----------


## Wannamama

F-18 également de mon côté, CAS de préférence  :;): .

----------


## ze_droopy

Pas là demain soir, même si ça me fait mal au coeur de laisser un RIO tout seul  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

Roh, t'inquiète, partizan viendra sûrement par l'odeur alléché.

----------


## Flappie

Un siège à retour de force, du sel, et hop, une nouvelle vidéo sympa de Jabbers :




En résumé, Jabbers kiffe, mais il conseille d'attendre la v2 qui devrait disposer d'attaches et d'un tissu plus solides. 

Et un petit souvenir de notre soirée :

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, dans la plus récente vidéo de Jabbers qui dévoile un easter egg du F-14 de Heatblur, je note qu'il donne un indice à la fin (_round_ et _circle_ en italique). Je vais passer la nuit à chercher à comprendre ce qu'il veut dire par là...
EDIT: et _constant_ aussi. Je pense avoir saisi le chiffre pi dans tous les sens possibles, en vain.

----------


## Zevka

> C'est très mal partie, et ça ressemble à une excuse de tk (l'auteur) pour larguer complètement le jeu
> C'est franchement dommage
> A noter que SF2 marche très bien sous W10


J'avais partagé le lien, visiblement ils comptent emprunter si besoin pour faire la maj et la distribuer à ceux qui ont participé à la campagne. ça ne se limite pas à la compatibilité native W10, mais une mise à jour pour passer sur DirectX12, améliorer les performances et la compatibilité avec les drivers (ex le dernier pilotes Nvidia empêche de jouer en "Ultra", il faut passer High sinon le jeu reste sur un écran noir).

Je pense que c'était plus pour jauger de la viabilité d'un SF3/add on ajoutant des fonctionnalités demandées depuis pas mal de temps. Mais j'imagine qu'ils vont rester à leurs versions mobile vu comment c'est parti.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Quelques screenshots de la mission d'hier (qui était vraiment très chouette, super boulot Nico !)

----------


## Jokletox

Bizarrement y'avait plus de monde au décollage qu'à l’atterrissage  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

"Quant te reverrai-jeeeee, pays merveilleuuuuuux ??!"

En Bretagne, un pilote belge s'est retrouvé pendu à une ligne électrique de 250.000 volts.  ::mellow::  Il a pu être évacué sans trop de bobo.

https://www.letelegramme.fr/fait-div...9-12386877.php

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Bizarrement y'avait plus de monde au décollage qu'à l’atterrissage


Toujours  ::trollface:: 

Trouvé sur Hoggit, l'interview d'un pilote pakistanais qui parle du JF-17 : https://hushkit.net/2019/07/19/flyin...ter-pilot/amp/

----------


## Flappie

J'ai lu cette interview hier. Mais comme c'est sous couvert d'anonymat, j'ai un petit doute sur son authenticité. D'autant que le pilote se "paie" l'armée de l'air indienne à plusieurs reprises, et que ça ne me parait pas très humble pour un pilote de chasse. Qu'en penses-tu, en ta qualité de journaliste ?

----------


## jeanba

> J'avais partagé le lien, visiblement ils comptent emprunter si besoin pour faire la maj et la distribuer à ceux qui ont participé à la campagne. ça ne se limite pas à la compatibilité native W10, mais une mise à jour pour passer sur DirectX12, améliorer les performances et la compatibilité avec les drivers (ex le dernier pilotes Nvidia empêche de jouer en "Ultra", il faut passer High sinon le jeu reste sur un écran noir).
> 
> Je pense que c'était plus pour jauger de la viabilité d'un SF3/add on ajoutant des fonctionnalités demandées depuis pas mal de temps. Mais j'imagine qu'ils vont rester à leurs versions mobile vu comment c'est parti.


Toujours est il que c'est très mal partie.
Je ne sais même pas s'il dépassera les 4000$.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai lu cette interview hier. Mais comme c'est sous couvert d'anonymat, j'ai un petit doute sur son authenticité. D'autant que le pilote se "paie" l'armée de l'air indienne à plusieurs reprises, et que ça ne me parait pas très humble pour un pilote de chasse. Qu'en penses-tu, en ta qualité de journaliste ?


J'ai lu pas mal d'interviews de pilotes pakistanais
Les pakistanais (et les indiens d'ailleurs) sont des gros crâneurs.
Genre c'est eux qui ont détruits à eux tous seuls l'armée de l'air Israélienne en 73.
Leur avion est toujours le plus beau, le meilleur ...
Donc l’interview est certainement authentique, le pilote aussi, mais ce qu'il dit ...

----------


## Chaussette

> Toujours est il que c'est très mal partie.
> Je ne sais même pas s'il dépassera les 4000$.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> J'ai lu pas mal d'interviews de pilotes pakistanais
> Les pakistanais (et les indiens d'ailleurs) sont des gros crâneurs.
> Genre c'est eux qui ont détruits à eux tous seuls l'armée de l'air Israélienne en 73.
> ...


Je confirme...

Et pour bosser régulièrement avec des indiens ...  ::siffle:: 
 :<_<:

----------


## jeanba

> Je confirme...
> 
> Et pour bosser régulièrement avec des indiens ...


Toi aussi ?
On floode le topic LDJ ou on ouvre un topic spécial ?
(je plaisante à moitié, il y a des gros lourds, mais il y a aussi des indiens supers, comme un peu partout en fait ...)

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Qu'en penses-tu, en ta qualité de journaliste ?





> L’interview est certainement authentique, le pilote aussi, mais ce qu'il dit...


Voilà

----------


## Flappie

Du coup, on est d'accord, c'est un joli récit de fiction plaisant à lire.  :^_^: 

D'après ce qui se dit, le JF-17 va sortir quasiment au même moment que le F-16 sur DCS. C'est un timing parfait. Il ne manquerait plus qu'une map gratuite pour donner un contexte à une telle confrontation...  :Mellow2:

----------


## jeanba

> Du coup, on est d'accord, c'est un joli récit de fiction plaisant à lire. 
> 
> D'après ce qui se dit, le JF-17 va sortir quasiment au même moment que le F-16 sur DCS. C'est un timing parfait. Il ne manquerait plus qu'une map gratuite pour donner un contexte à une telle confrontation...


Ce searit plutôt : F16 + JF-17 contre Mirage 2000 + Mig-29

----------


## Flappie

C'est vrai, je m'emballe. Et puis j'ai cru comprendre que le JF-17 n'était pas super bien équipé face aux AIM-120 du F-16...

EDIT: attends voir, je lis que la Birmanie possède des JF-17 et la Thaïlande voisine des F-16. Ils pourraient potentiellement se retrouver face à face, si tant est qu'un des deux pays en veuille suffisamment à l'autre.

----------


## jeanba

> C'est vrai, je m'emballe. Et puis j'ai cru comprendre que le JF-17 n'était pas super bien équipé face aux AIM-120 du F-16...


Petite pirouette scénaristique : les F16 pakistanais ne peuvent pas utiliser les AMRAAM sans autorisation des US qui ne sont pas sensés la donner contre les indiens (enfin bon ...)

----------


## Flappie

Ah ! Alors j'espère qu'ils seront quand même au programme du module de Deka...  :Bave:

----------


## Olis

Mig-21 contre JF-17 (Inde - Pakistan) voir F-16

https://news.yahoo.com/weird-india-s...105700960.html

----------


## jeanba

> Mig-21 contre JF-17 (Inde - Pakistan) voir F-16
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/weird-india-s...105700960.html


Les mig21 sont la version bison: un mig21bis avec une avionique de mig29
Selon les pilotes indiens c'est évidemment le meilleur avion du monde

----------


## war-p

> Les mig21 sont la version bison: un mig21bis avec une avionique de mig29
> Selon les pilotes indiens c'est évidemment le meilleur avion du monde


T'as oublié les bouts d'avionique made in thales  ::ninja::

----------


## Olis

Et les derniers missiles, comme quoi le matériel américain n'est plus au top  ::siffle::  (encore une preuve samedi dernier avec l'attaque de drones sur un des pays qui achète le plus d'armes américaines)

Oui je sais le personel local n'est peut-être pas au top non plus.

----------


## Flappie

Snif... Vous sentez ? Ça sent la dérive, là. Hop, on se recentre sur les simus de vol de combat. Merci.  ::):

----------


## Olis

Quelle dérive ? On parle mig-21, f16, jf-17, missiles AA, avionique...

----------


## Flappie

Je parle de la dérive "les-russes-y-sont-meilleurs-que-les-américains". On ne fait pas de politique ici. Il y a des topics pour ça.

----------


## Olis

Faut arrêter la parano, à moins que thales soit russe, et parler performance du matériel ce n'est pas parler politique

----------


## war-p

J'ajouterai même que les avions indiens (genre le  mig21) sont un gloubiboulga de retrofits russe, français, israélien etc... Et sinon, je suis assez curieux pour le jf17, mise à part le côté partisan de l'article (on fait bien pareil avec nos appareils  ::ninja:: ) il a l'air quand même assez intéressant et bien fichu.

----------


## nephyl

> Je confirme...
> 
> Et pour bosser régulièrement avec des indiens ...


je vois qu'on a tous le même "plaisir" à bosser avec eux  :^_^: 

Message de Wags sur le F-16, s'ils en sont encore à ça, je me demande dans quel état il va débarquer en early access



> Hey everyone, a little Viper update is in order as we approach early Autumn 2019.
> 
> First, we still plan to release the Viper into early access sometime in early Autumn 2019. We don’t have a specific day because several items are in flux, and any one of them could change any announced date. While we posted 25 September on Steam (a day is required to list a product on Steam), that is only a best estimate and not in stone. Once we have a firm date, we will announce it. This is not something we are purposely withholding.
> 
> The big areas we are working on to get the Viper before we release it:
> 
>     Finalizing CCIP and CCRP bombing modes.
>     Tuning the flight model and braking system. Much of this involves drag values.
>     RWS and ACM air-to-air radar modes.
> ...

----------


## ze_droopy

Dans le même état que le F-18 a sa sortie quoi... Sauf que le F-18 avait pour lui sa partie aéronavale avec laquelle on pouvait s'entraîner/s'amuser dès le début.

----------


## jeanba

> J'ajouterai même que les avions indiens (genre le  mig21) sont un gloubiboulga de retrofits russe, français, israélien etc... Et sinon, je suis assez curieux pour le jf17, mise à part le côté partisan de l'article (on fait bien pareil avec nos appareils ) il a l'air quand même assez intéressant et bien fichu.


C'est un avion "low cost".
Il est à peu près du niveau Mirage 2000 / F16 en terme de cellule et motorisation.
Pour l'avionique, c'est évidemment beaucoup plus compliqué à dire, ça dépend des clients (comme le F16)...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Dans le même état que le F-18 a sa sortie quoi...


Avec en plus le AIM-120, le AIM-9X et le casque quand même.

Ça signifie qu'il devrait être presque 100 % opérationnel en air-air. Bon, à l'exception du TWS qu'ils ont remis dans leur culotte mais personne ne s'attendait à ce qu'il y soit vu que le F-18 ne l'a toujours pas.

Et apparemment le TGP est prévu pour dans two more weeks et pas pour dans un an. Avec du Fox2, du Fox3 et des LGB, on peut déjà faire pas mal de choses.

Mais bon, ça reste toujours 70 € pour un F-18 pas navalisé, et la quantité de trucs pas finis aussi prêt de la sortie (le FM et la skin...) donne quand même l'impression qu'ils sont désespérés à l'idée de faire rentrer du fric

----------


## Sigps220

Ce besoins de fric est d'ailleurs surprenant parce qu'en la sortie du Hornet et du Tomcat (sur lequel ED doit récupérer une commission malgré tout). Ces derniers mois ont dû être très profitable !

----------


## nephyl

La Suisse a choisi le système Skyview de Thales pour le contrôle de l'espace aérien. 
http://psk.blog.24heures.ch/archive/...A0-867984.html
Vous voyez, on vous aime bien quand même  ::P:

----------


## Tugais

> […]Mais bon, ça reste toujours 70 € pour un F-18 pas navalisé


Le Viper sera sans équivalent sur DCS pour effectuer du DEAD une fois la nacelle HTS implémentée, aucun autre appareil ne pourra rivaliser dans ce domaine. Outre cette particularité, ce sera certainement aussi l'un des meilleurs dogfigthers dans l'arène. Et que dire de sa bubble canopy  :Bave:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Le Viper sera sans équivalent sur DCS pour effectuer du DEAD une fois la nacelle HTS implémentée, aucun autre appareil ne pourra rivaliser dans ce domaine. Outre cette particularité, ce sera certainement aussi l'un des meilleurs dogfigthers dans l'arène. Et que dire de sa bubble canopy


Oui oui, je trollais un peu  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

> Le Viper sera sans équivalent sur DCS pour effectuer du DEAD une fois la nacelle HTS implémentée, aucun autre appareil ne pourra rivaliser dans ce domaine. Outre cette particularité, ce sera certainement aussi l'un des meilleurs dogfigthers dans l'arène. Et que dire de sa bubble canopy


Dogfight? Mirage vs F16?  ::trollface::

----------


## ze_droopy

> Dogfight? Mirage vs F16?


Le mirage n'a pas intérêt à foirer son premier virage...

----------


## Flappie

> Ce besoins de fric est d'ailleurs surprenant parce qu'en la sortie du Hornet et du Tomcat (sur lequel ED doit récupérer une commission malgré tout). Ces derniers mois ont dû être très profitable !


Il est vrai que cette année a dû être très bonne pour eux en termes de recettes (l'année précédente aussi puisque la sortie du Hornet en 2018 avait eu du succès).

Peut-être ont-ils besoin de sous pour de l'investissement à long terme ? Ils ont tout de même promis un système de campagne dynamique (gratuit*), une nouvelle map (gratuite*), ainsi qu'une conversion vers l'API Vulkan (gratuite*).

_*everything is subject to change ^ _ ^_ 

Question projets sur le feu, on attend aussi de leur part les sorties de _MAC_ (a.k.a. Flaming Cliffs 4), de la màj A-10C, et de la màj Ka-50. Mais j'imagine que ces trois projets ne demandent pas autant d'argent qu'une nouvelle map ou qu'une refonte complète du moteur graphique.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Question projets sur le feu, on attend aussi de leur part les sorties de _MAC_ (a.k.a. Flaming Cliffs 4), de la màj A-10C, et de la màj Ka-50. Mais j'imagine que ces trois projets ne demandent pas autant d'argent qu'une nouvelle map ou qu'une refonte complète du moteur graphique.


Apparemment la MaJ A-10C est prévue pour cette année, mais bon, faut-il les croire...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Par contre pas de radar air-sol (à part celui du JF-17) en 2019. Mais on s'en doutait un peu

https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...m_source=share

----------


## Olis

Intéressant mais quand même 545 euros après rabais




http://www.sensoryx.com/product/vrfree_glove_system/

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/v...glove-system#/

----------


## Bacab

> Par contre pas de radar air-sol (à part celui du JF-17) en 2019. Mais on s'en doutait un peu
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...m_source=share


Ça commence à être gênant cette incapacité à livrer les fonctionnalités qu'ils promettent...

----------


## Flappie

Surtout si on y ajoute la fonction multicrew des hélicos ex-Belsimtek.

----------


## Tugais

> Ça commence à être gênant cette incapacité à livrer les fonctionnalités qu'ils promettent...


Ils n'ont pas dit qu'ils ne livreraient pas le radar AG mais qu'il arriverait plus tard que prévu. Pour rappel ils ont perdu le dev qui s'occupait de cette partie de l'avionique, forcément ça doit foutre le boxon dans le studio.

----------


## Bacab

> Ils n'ont pas dit qu'ils ne livreraient pas le radar AG mais qu'il arriverait plus tard que prévu. Pour rappel ils ont perdu le dev qui s'occupait de cette partie de l'avionique, forcément ça doit foutre le boxon dans le studio.


Disons que  : 
- d'une j'ai pas une haute opinion des compagnies incapable de capitaliser sur leur code déjà écris parce que 1 gars est parti (rien que le fait qu'une seule personne soit en charge de cette fonctionnalité ça me paraît bizarre et contre toute les bonnes pratiques de développement que je connais);
- de deux le F-18 est en EA depuis longtemps et d'autres modules ont réussi à intégrer des modes A/S, pourquoi pas ED qui devrait pourtant avoir le plus de facilité;
- de trois, oui Nevada aussi a fini par sortir mais avec combien de délais ? au bout d'un moment, surtout quand tu "vends" le truc en amont (ED a communiqué plusieurs images même avant l'EA), il faut que ça arrive rapidement sinon je trouve ça mensonger comme publicité.

Je trouve quand même cette communauté hyper accommodante avec les retards, les annonces jamais concrétisées... d'ED. J'aimerai que mes clients soient aussi cool. Ils ont de la chance d'être la seul boît commerciale présente sur le secteur.

PS : @Flappie, j'ai jamais eu de retour des Autruche au sujet d'IL-2 (même pas reçu le mail d'activation après mon inscription sur le forum). Ils sont encore vivaces ?

----------


## Flappie

@Bacab : je regarde.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> le F-18 est en EA depuis longtemps et d'autres modules ont réussi à intégrer des modes A/S, pourquoi pas ED qui devrait pourtant avoir le plus de facilité;


Tu t'y connais plus que moi, mais apparemment le problème ne tenait pas tant à la simulation d'un radar air-sol qu'à celle des traitements des données radar brutes qu'offrent les différents modes des radars modernes. En tout cas c'était l'excuse de ED : l'informatique radar du F-18 est bien plus complexe que celle du Viggen, par exemple.

Mais si le JF-17 débarque dans quinze jours avec un radar A/S moderne et tous ses modes, ils vont devoir en trouver une autre, d'excuse

----------


## Jokletox

> Intéressant mais quand même 545 euros après rabais
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VGSChov56w
> 
> http://www.sensoryx.com/product/vrfree_glove_system/
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/v...glove-system#/


Dommage de montrer ça dans un cockpit qui n'est pas cliquable, ça casse un peu l'intérêt  ::P:

----------


## Tugais

> Je trouve quand même cette communauté hyper accommodante avec les retards, les annonces jamais concrétisées... d'ED. J'aimerai que mes clients soient aussi cool. Ils ont de la chance d'être la seul boît commerciale présente sur le secteur.


Tu donnes la raison toi-même. Il n'y a pas d'alternative donc au bout d'un moment soit tu arrêtes la simulation soit tu prends ton mal en patience, et dieu sait qu'il en faut avec ED.

----------


## Olis

Il y a d'autres vidéos, l'idée est sympa

----------


## Olis

> Tu donnes la raison toi-même. Il n'y a pas d'alternative donc au bout d'un moment soit tu arrêtes la simulation soit tu prends ton mal en patience, et dieu sait qu'il en faut avec ED.


Ou alors il suffit d'arrêter d'acheter les early access (chose que beaucoup ne feront jamais)

----------


## Tugais

> Ou alors il suffit d'arrêter d'acheter les early access (chose que beaucoup ne feront jamais)


C'est potentiellement une bonne idée mais ce n'est pas réaliste.

----------


## war-p

Il ont fait un super boulot, c'est impressionnant les armes man in the loop  ::o: 
Il manque les finitions mais bon.

----------


## ze_droopy

J'avoue que vu la relative confidentialité du module (ou le manque de pub), je suis agréablement surpris par le boulot et les systèmes montrés dans ces vidéos.
S'ils sortent réellement un radar A/G moderne, ED va passer un sale moment sur les réseaux...

----------


## Empnicolas

Du coup on vole lundi ou mardi soir ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Continuez le mardi, ne vous occupez pas de moi. Je viendrai les mardis pluvieux et sinon je volerai le dimanche avec les Autruches.

----------


## Bacab

> J'avoue que vu la relative confidentialité du module (ou le manque de pub), je suis agréablement surpris par le boulot et les systèmes montrés dans ces vidéos.
> S'ils sortent réellement un radar A/G moderne, ED va passer un sale moment sur les réseaux...


+1
Les visuels du radar me plaisent beaucoup !

----------


## Flappie

> S'ils sortent réellement un radar A/G moderne, *ED va passer un sale moment sur les réseaux*...


Pas sûr qu'ils fassent la différence avec la situation actuelle.

Mais ED n'a pas besoin de Deka pour prêter le flanc aux critiques :




> In order to hit our Viper release window, *we have very recently had to temporarily move a couple of the systems programmers from the Hornet onto the Viper for a short* period*. Once the Viper is released, they will be back to work on the Hornet with a strong push on TWS radar mode, air-to-surface radar, further targeting pod features, and more. Much of this work is directly applicable to the Viper. We appreciate your understanding and thank you for your patience.
> 
> Thanks.
> Wags


*two weeks ^ _ ^

----------


## Flappie

Pour la session DCS de mardi, je vous propose une mission de soutien dans le Caucase.




> Les séparatistes d'Ossétie du Sud ont envahi la vallée du Rioni avec l'appui d'une quinzaine de blindés (T-55, BMP-1). Ils ont protégé le secteur à l'aide de plusieurs bitubes ZU-23 (WP2 et WP5). Nous savons également qu'au moins deux unités SAM SA-8 Osa ont franchi la frontière.
> *
> Votre rôle est d'aider nos forces terrestres à reprendre la vallée, jusqu'à l'usine de blindés d'Ambrolauri (WP5)*. Un convoi allié partira de l'ouest, et l'autre du sud (points bleus sur la carte).
> 
> Vous veillerez évidemment à ne pas franchir la frontière russe, un peu plus au nord. Les séparatistes possèdent quelques chasseurs d'entraînements L-39ZA ainsi qu'une paire de Mi-24 Hind. Leur présence dans le secteur n'est pas à exclure. Vous avez pour consigne d'abattre tout aéronef ennemi.
> 
> WP1: fence in
> WP2: position ennemie (canon AA)
> WP3: zone stratégique à nettoyer
> ...





*Slots disponibles :*

_4 AV-8B (Tarawa)_


_4 F-14B (Stennis 1)_
partizan "Zanpie" Flappie
jok se propose en pilote de RIO esseulé

_4 F/A-18C (Stennis 2)_
war-p
Patou
jok
Wannamama
Empnicolas (ou alors Tomcat)

_4 A-10C (Kobuleti)_
papagueff
yuushiro

_4 Mirage 2000-C (Kobuleti)_
Efiban

Vous pouvez bien sûr demander autre chose.

----------


## Bacab

En parlant de radar A/S j'ai passé un petit moment sur le Viggen ce WE et il m'a semblé remarquer un truc mais avant de passer pour un dindon  : est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment il comprend les pages 111 & 112 du manuel (RC2) du Viggen ?
Moi je comprend que, en mode cartographie, le radar balaie à site constant sous l'horizon (le "combien sous l'horizon" dépendant de la distance choisie).

----------


## Flappie

"A site constant", ça veut dire quoi ?

Je te confirme qu'en mode air-sol, le beam du radar se rapproche de l'horizon à mesure que tu augmentes sa portée (tableau de la page 111). Si ton altitude radar est inférieure à 600m, l'angle va de -3° (15 km de portée) à -0,5° (120 km de portée).

Le beam est à 0° en mode évitement de terrain, et à +1,5° en mode air-air.

Je n'ai jamais tenté le réglage manuel de l'élévation du beam. Il fonctionne très bien de base. J'ai répondu à ta question ?

----------


## Bacab

> "A site constant", ça veut dire quoi ?


Que si tu restes à altitude constante et à distance constante l'antenne a toujours la même élévation.

Si c'est ce que les développeurs ont voulu simuler alors je crois qu'il y a un problème.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'est ce que je comprends. Quant à y voir un problème, je suis bien moins calé que toi sur le sujet, alors je te laisse en discuter avec Heatblur.  :;): 

Mais je veux bien que tu nous éclaires.

----------


## Bacab

> Oui, c'est ce que je comprends. Quant à y voir un problème, je suis bien moins calé que toi sur le sujet, alors je te laisse en discuter avec Heatblur. 
> 
> Mais je veux bien que tu nous éclaires.


Je ne suis pas sûr de moi mais il me semble que la distance minimale à laquelle on a un retour du sol sur le radar (en distance 15 km par exemple, car c'est la que ça se voit le mieux) est bien trop basse. Je viens de faire un test en volant très haut (pour exacerber le problème) et j'ai un premier écho su sol à 10/12 km alors que, si je ne me suis pas trompé (encore une fois je ne suis pas sûr de moi) le premier retour du sol devrait être à presque 60 km.

----------


## Flappie

Je viens de faire mes calculs de mon côté, et je commence à voir à :

11,5 km en volant à 600m (angle de -3°)
5,7 km en volant à 300m (angle de -3°)

J'imagine que tu parles d'une altitude bien plus élevée pour ton test. Donc je suis d'accord avec toi, ça cloche.
En même temps, ED n'a pas (pas encore) intégré un radar air-sol à son jeu, alors j'imagine que les éditeurs tiers se débrouillent comme ils peuvent.

----------


## Bacab

> Je viens de faire mes calculs de mon côté, et je commence à voir à :
> 
> 11,5 km en volant à 600m (angle de -3°)
> 5,7 km en volant à 300m (angle de -3°)
> 
> J'imagine que tu parles d'une altitude bien plus élevée pour ton test. Donc je suis d'accord avec toi, ça cloche.
> En même temps, ED n'a pas (pas encore) intégré un radar air-sol à son jeu, alors j'imagine que les éditeurs tiers se débrouillent comme ils peuvent.


J'ai fait mes tests à 1000 m et 7500 m (25000 pieds pour être précis). J'ai un petit doute sur ce qu'est l'horizon dans le manuel (est-ce que le manuel parle de la ligne horizontale qui traverse l'avion ou est-ce qu'il parle de l'horizon terrestre ?) mais dans les deux cas je ne retombe pas sur les résultats que j'observe in game. Je vais consolider ça et éventuellement faire un bug report. Merci d'avoir regardé.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour la session DCS de mardi, je vous propose une mission de soutien dans le Caucase.
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/2kgdtm5/Defend-Kutaisi-11nov.png
> 
> 
> *Slots disponibles :*
> 
> ...


Personne pour ce mardi soir ?  :Emo:

----------


## war-p

Si moi éventuellement  :Emo:

----------


## nephyl

> Personne pour ce mardi soir ?


Présent sauf empêchement de dernière minute.

----------


## Jokletox

Si c'est pas Nico qui fait la mission je viens pas !










(Je devrai être présent ^^)

----------


## Flappie

N'oubliez pas de préciser l'appareil qui vous intéresse. Sinon, vous volerez en Su-25T chez l'ennemi...  :^_^:

----------


## Efiban

Maintenant que les chaleurs sont passés, je peux à nouveau mettre la tête dans le casque de VR, je suis partant pour revenir faire un vol avec vous.

Par contre, ce serait possible en Mirage 2000, parce-que j'ai un F-14 mais j'ai pas encore essayé de ne serait-ce que démarrer la batterie, donc ça risque de faire short pour l'apprendre d'ici mardi  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

F/A 18 pour ma part ou sinon F14 si un RIO se sent seul. Ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas fait des fails avec cet avion  ::P:

----------


## war-p

F18 pour moi.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Malheureusement je ne vais pas pouvoir demain :/

----------


## Flappie

> Par contre, ce serait possible en Mirage 2000, parce-que j'ai un F-14 mais j'ai pas encore essayé de ne serait-ce que démarrer la batterie, donc ça risque de faire short pour l'apprendre d'ici mardi


Pas de souci, y'en a déjà mais j'avais pas mis à jour le briefing. C'est chose faite.

----------


## Wannamama

> Personne pour ce mardi soir ?


J'étais persuadé d'avoir répondu à ton premier message.
Présent demain en F-18  :;): .

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: JDD N° 231*


*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=820277

Pas mal de clichés des différents rendu de la carte, végétation, aérodrome, urbanisme, etc... 















Vue des batiments à longue distance




Nouvelles unités





Gros, gros patch en perspective.

----------


## papagueff

Salut les gars, Papagueff présent demain soir sur A10c de préférence ou FA18 en sead.

----------


## yuushiro

Je vais tenter d'être là demain soir, par contre aucune idée pour l'appareil, ça fait une plombe que je n'ai pas volé.
Si possible un A10C, c'est le seul sur lequel j'ai des bases solides qui ne s'oublient pas (après je peux tenter du FA18 ou M2000C)

----------


## Empnicolas

Présent demain en F-18 ou F-14 (même solo) en fonction du besoin

----------


## Flappie

Cool, on est déjà une dizaine.

Bon, l'Etat Major souhaite attirer notre attention sur le fait qu'il existerait, a priori, une -petite- éventualité "non négligeable" qu'il ait très légèrement sous-estimé l'inventaire aérien des forces adverses. On nous a rapporté que des pilotes retraités géorgiens nostalgiques du régime soviétique ont sorti du musée quelques antiquités...

Une paire de pilotes de Hornet devront emporter une paire de missiles AGM-88. Ça peut toujours servir.

----------


## Flappie

Grosse réponse de Nick Grey, patron d'Eagle Dynamics et de la Fighter Collection, a un "hoggiter" qui ralait à propos des early access dans un très long post. Il y défend les early access :




> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thank you for your very detailed message.
> 
> I am the Founder of ED with my good friend Igor Tishin in 1991. We released our first product in 1995 with a 3 man dev team. It has been a labour of love ever since.
> 
> Today we have some 125 programmers in the team, all dedicated men and women who are committed to doing their very best. Each and everyone of them can find jobs which pay significantly more but stick with ED for the love and passion. Since Igor passed away last year from septicaemia post cancer treatment, Katia has taken the job of CEO with both hands and is doing a fabulous job. This is a first class team of guys and gals on a level I have yet to meet in my 37 years of business.
> 
> Your post is very insightful and we appreciate its content and the tone is honourable too. Please know this:
> ...

----------


## nephyl

125 dév? Ça me parait totalement farfelu comme nombre. Ils comptent tout ceux qui ont passé qques heures sur un bout de code dans les 10 dernières années ? Ou c'est 120 dév sur des trucs militaires et 5 pour la simu ?

----------


## Tugais

Il ne l'est pas, c'est un chiffre que j'ai entendu il n'y a pas si longtemps d'un dev bossant avec ED. Après, comment la répartition est effectuée entre DCS et TBS, ça reste un mystère.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Il y défend les early access


Il reconnaît aussi que les early access sont nécessaires à la viabilité financière de l'entreprise, comme beaucoup sur Hoggit le redoutaient.

Si ça signifie qu'ils n'ont pas la tréso pour développer des modules complets (et assurer le développement du jeu) sans les prévendre, on ne va pas tarder à avoir droit à un Hind ou un Apache en kit pour achever le développement du F-16

----------


## jeanba

> Il reconnaît aussi que les early access sont nécessaires à la viabilité financière de l'entreprise, comme beaucoup sur Hoggit le redoutaient.
> 
> Si ça signifie qu'ils n'ont pas la tréso pour développer des modules complets (et assurer le développement du jeu) sans les prévendre, on ne va pas tarder à avoir droit à un Hind ou un Apache en kit pour achever le développement du F-16


S'il s'agit d'utiliser l'argent collecté pendant l'early access pour développer l'appareil en question, ce n'est pas un gros problème.
Là où il y a de vrais risques, c'est s'ils utilisent l'argent de l'early access n pour payer le développement de l'avion n-1

----------


## Jokletox

C'est sûrement ça donc : achetez tous le F16, qu'on puisse avoir le 18 fini  ::P:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Là où il y a de vrais risques, c'est s'ils utilisent l'argent de l'early access n pour payer le développement de l'avion n-1


Justement, la vitesse à laquelle le F-16 a été poussé en EA alors que plusieurs fonctions essentielles manquent encore au F-18 n'est pas bon signe

----------


## Flappie

> Si ça signifie qu'ils n'ont pas la tréso pour développer des modules complets (et assurer le développement du jeu) sans les prévendre, on ne va pas tarder à avoir droit à un Hind ou un Apache en kit pour achever le développement du F-16


Je pensais que leur effectif était nettement inférieur à 100 ! Il faut payer ces 125 personnes tous les mois et éponger les coûts liés au développement. Or même si leurs clients achètent régulièrement de nouveaux modules (exemple chez nous avec 12 modules par personne sur une période maximale de 7 ans, soit un rythme d'achat inférieur à 2 modules par an), j'imagine que ces clients sont loin d'être aussi nombreux que ceux d'un studio de JV généraliste. D'où l'ouverture à la WWII et aux appareils civils, qui leur permet d'élargir leur public et d'assurer leur pérennité.

----------


## Jokletox

Mais ils ont une filière pro aussi non ? Ça doit quand même faire rentrer du pognon ça  !

----------


## Flappie

Pas sûr que ça en fasse rentrer tant que ça. Exemple récent : l'AdA semble utiliser DCS, et non TBS, pour entraîner ses pilotes.

----------


## war-p

Il y a quand même des développements fait spécifiquement pour l'ada :;

----------


## ze_droopy

> Pas sûr que ça en fasse rentrer tant que ça. Exemple récent : l'AdA semble utiliser DCS, et non TBS, pour entraîner ses pilotes.


Connaissant un peu le milieu, ça m'étonnerait qu'ils le payent au prix de DCS grand public.
En général l'EULA prohibe les utilisations dans le cadre militaire.
Et ils te vendent le soutien avec.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je pensais que leur effectif était nettement inférieur à 100 ! Il faut payer ces 125 personnes tous les mois et éponger les coûts liés au développement.


Ah mais je ne nie pas la complexité de la situation d'ED, ni le mérite d'un studio qui a réussi à développer un véritable écosystème avec un produit de niche.

Seulement, ne pouvoir financer la maintenance et le développement d'un produit aussi complexe qu'en vendant des modules qui, par définition, demandent du boulot en plus, ressemble quand même à une fuite en avant qui peut très très mal finir au premier accroc (imaginons que les appels au boycott du F-16 aient fonctionné...)

Je me demande parfois si un abonnement mensuel modeste (assorti bien sûr à une baisse du prix des avions et à la disparition de trucs comme le WW2 Asset Pack ou Combined Arms, qui seraient intégrés au jeu de base et viendraient l'enrichir) ne serait pas un meilleur moyen pour ED d'assurer la pérennité du financement sans les obliger à sortir sans arrêt de nouveaux avions pour financer l'ordinaire. D'autant que DCS, comme un MMO, est un jeu dont les joueurs ont tendance à être très « monogames » : quand 70 % de son temps de jeu est passé sur un seul titre, on peut trouver légitime (et raisonnable) de verser quelques euros chaque mois

Enfin bref, pour le moment leur business model a l'air viable, espérons que ça dure

----------


## war-p

Bon je suis une quiche avec le tgp, c'est officiel.

----------


## Flappie

> Je me demande parfois si un abonnement mensuel modeste (assorti bien sûr à une baisse du prix des avions et à la disparition de trucs comme le WW2 Asset Pack ou Combined Arms, qui seraient intégrés au jeu de base et viendraient l'enrichir) ne serait pas un meilleur moyen pour ED d'assurer la pérennité du financement sans les obliger à sortir sans arrêt de nouveaux avions pour financer l'ordinaire. D'autant que DCS, comme un MMO, est un jeu dont les joueurs ont tendance à être très « monogames » : quand 70 % de son temps de jeu est passé sur un seul titre, on peut trouver légitime (et raisonnable) de verser quelques euros chaque mois


Idée à creuser, oui. Ils pourraient proposer aux généreux abonnés de nouvelles missions régulières (une solo et une MP par semaine, par exemple).

On s'est bien amusés ce soir, sur Hell Valley v2 ! J'espère monter une aussi bonne mission pour mardi prochain.

----------


## Jokletox

*Yuushiro au catapultage :*

----------


## partizan

Nico qui VEUT atomiser un T55


Yoshi qui accroche

----------


## nephyl

Un appontage flamboyant https://streamable.com/yrxk1

----------


## Jokletox

> Un appontage flamboyant https://streamable.com/yrxk1


Je ne vois qui ça peut-être  ::ninja::

----------


## yuushiro

> Je ne vois qui ça peut-être


Empnicolas en harrier

----------


## Flappie

Il parlait de son propre crash en Hornet filmé par Patou.  :^_^:

----------


## nephyl

> https://i.ibb.co/PcYt2V3/Screen-190924-213930.png


Je reconnais ma livrée du soir.
Ce screen a été pris juste avant ou après que Zan essaye de frotter votre F-14 tel un chat contre mon F-18  :^_^:

----------


## Efiban

Encore merci pour la soirée et la mission.
Un truc marrant, c'est comment je peux me mettre la pression tout seul sur ces soirées, à en oublier la procédure de démarrage du M2K que je connais pourtant par cœur, à faire un décollage catastrophique (y'avait du vent au sol ? j'étais constamment déporté sur la droite au décollage.)

Faut que j'essai de voir pourquoi j'ai pas réussis à lock les vilains que je voyais (pour une fois que j'arrive à bien utiliser le radar c'était vexant ! ^^).

----------


## Tugais

Le radar du Mirage est cassé depuis la dernières MAJ de la stable et les deux dernières MAJ de l'OB. Razbam est au courant et ont déjà un fix pour ces problèmes mais ils ne peuvent le déployer en raison de la sortie prochaine du Viper.

Eagle Dynamics compte sortir le Viper avec la prochaine MAJ de l'OB et entre temps, aucun fix ou ajout ne sera fait dans DCS - cela fait deux semaines qu'il n'y a pas de patch, il n'y en aura pas non plus cette semaine. Aucune date ou estimation pour la sortie du prochain patch et donc, l'inclusion du Viper en EA.

----------


## Flappie

> (y'avait du vent au sol ? j'étais constamment déporté sur la droite au décollage.)


Oui, un vent de 5m/s au 143 je crois.




> Le radar du Mirage est cassé depuis la dernières MAJ de la stable et les deux dernières MAJ de l'OB.


OK, je comprends mieux ce qui s'est passé hier côté CAP ! Désolé Efiban et Tux, je n'étais pas au courant, sinon je vous aurais encouragés à prendre un autre appareil.  ::P:

----------


## Jokletox

Tout bloquer à cause du F16, je comprends pas... Qu'est-ce qui les empêche de sortir des patchs pour les autres modules même si ED ne veut pas sortir le F16 maintenant ?

----------


## Flappie

J'ai pas compris non plus quand j'ai lu les infos d'ED. Il sembleraient que les "modules" ne soient pas si modulaires que ça.  :^_^:

----------


## TuxFr78

> Oui, un vent de 5m/s au 143 je crois.
> 
> 
> OK, je comprends mieux ce qui s'est passé hier côté CAP ! Désolé Efiban et Tux, je n'étais pas au courant, sinon je vous aurais encouragés à prendre un autre appareil.


En tout cas ça me rassure !
Je ne comprenais pas pourquoi je ne voyais pas les avions ennemis au radar même quand j’étais à portée canon du 29 que j’ai descendu
Par contre pas de souci pour locker papagueff  ::): 
Il y a plein d’artefacts aussi, comme une sorte de rémanence de signaux d’avions mais ça apparaît de manière aléatoire. 
En attendant je vais me remettre au f18 même si je dois avouer que pour l’instant je suis pas si fan que ça de cet avion

----------


## yuushiro

J'imagine que ça doit être lié à la partie "core" du jeu, sur lequel les modules s'appuient.
Si ils ont modifié quelque chose dans le core qui a un impact sur un module tiers, la correction du module tiers doit être liée à la maj du "core". Donc les 2 corrections sont forcement liées.

----------


## Tugais

> En tout cas ça me rassure !
> Je ne comprenais pas pourquoi je ne voyais pas les avions ennemis au radar même quand j’étais à portée canon du 29 que j’ai descendu
> Par contre pas de souci pour locker papagueff 
> Il y a plein d’artefacts aussi, comme une sorte de rémanence de signaux d’avions mais ça apparaît de manière aléatoire. 
> En attendant je vais me remettre au f18 même si je dois avouer que pour l’instant je suis pas si fan que ça de cet avion


L'effet de rémanence est voulu lui par contre et a été ajoutée à la demande de l'Armée de l'Air à Razbam xD

----------


## TuxFr78

> L'effet de rémanence est voulu lui par contre et a été ajoutée à la demande de l'Armée de l'Air à Razbam xD


C’est bien ça apporte une touche de réalisme supplémentaire 
Vivement qu’ils corrigent le problème du radar

----------


## Flappie

J'annonce d'emblée le titre -peu original mais très explicite- de ma mission DCS pour mardi prochain : *Red Alert*. Affutez vos techniques de chasse, vous allez en avoir besoin ! Pour la santé mentale des canards, les M-2000C seront évidemment absents (pas de patch à l'horizon).

Annoncez dès maintenant votre appareil et le rôle souhaité (CAP / CAS) s'il vous plait.




_F/A-18C Hornet_
war-p
Wannamama

_F-14B Tomcat_
Flappie (si Partizan présent, sinon Harrier)

_AV-8B Harrier II_
Empnicolas (ou Hornet si pas assez de chasse)

SA342 Gazelle
Cabfire _"Cabane"_* Efiban 



*oui, j'en suis fier.

----------


## Flappie

8 hélicos en formation viennent de survoler le bois de Vincennes à faible vitesse. Déploiement impressionnant ! De loin, j'ai cru distinguer des Tigre mais j'ai un petit doute.

EDIT: un 9ème est passé après, on dirait un Caïman.
EDIT: j'imagine que ça a un rapport avec ça.

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'annonce d'emblée le titre -peu original mais très explicite- de ma mission DCS pour mardi prochain : *Red Alert*.


J’espère que t'y intègres du Frank Klepacki  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

> J’espère que t'y intègres du Frank Klepacki


Ah, tiens, j'avais oublié la BO et je ne connaissais pas le nom de ce monsieur. Pour, le choix du morceau, je crois qu'il est tout indiqué. D'autant qu'il y a une alarme au début.  :;): 

Par contre, comme il est un peu long et qu'il mérite d'être écouté en entier, je le mets ici plutôt que dans la mission !

----------


## Flappie

> Ah sinon j'ai regardé The Pentagon Wars qu'avait recommandé Bacab la dernière fois qu'on s'est vus, c'est vraiment très très drôle. Et en plus c'est sur Youtube


Merci pour ton retour. Je viens de le regarder, et je me suis bien marré.  ::):

----------


## war-p

> J'annonce d'emblée le titre -peu original mais très explicite- de ma mission DCS pour mardi prochain : *Red Alert*. Affutez vos techniques de chasse, vous allez en avoir besoin ! Pour la santé mentale des canards, les M-2000C seront évidemment absents (pas de patch à l'horizon).
> 
> Annoncez dès maintenant votre appareil et le rôle souhaité (CAP / CAS) s'il vous plait.
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/09/25/1ed...2861a14824.jpg


Si je suis là, ça sera en f18, entre temps je vais m'entraîner avec le tgp  ::P:

----------


## Jokletox

> Ah, tiens, j'avais oublié la BO et je ne connaissais pas le nom de ce monsieur. Pour, le choix du morceau, je crois qu'il est tout indiqué. D'autant qu'il y a une alarme au début. 
> 
> Par contre, comme il est un peu long et qu'il mérite d'être écouté en entier, je le mets ici plutôt que dans la mission !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrqQxl5o3eg


Merci pour ce petit moment nostalgie  ::): 

Présent en 18 pour ma part !

----------


## Efiban

Y'a pas de soucie Flappie, et pour mardi prochain, je vais voir si j'apprend à faire tourner le F14 d'ici là.  ::): 

Sinon et selon les possibilités de la mission, je peux embarquer Cabfire et faire de la Gazelle (que je sais au moins faire décoller et piloter).

----------


## Cabfire

Pareil, il fait moins chaud, donc VR compatible comme le Sieur Efiban. Par contre c'est carrement triste pour le M2000C ...

----------


## Flappie

> Pareil, il fait moins chaud, donc VR compatible comme le Sieur Efiban. Par contre c'est carrement triste pour le M2000C ...


OK, mais il te faut une monture. Si tu veux, tu peux tenter le CAS en M-2000C.  ::):

----------


## Cabfire

On pensait faire un run en SA342 si c’était possible pour toi flappie ? En multicrew. 

Et si c'est trop compliqué je pense qu'on fera du CAS en M2000C oui, ptet bosser le GBU du coup.

----------


## Flappie

Et une Gazelle en multicrew !  ::):  Quelle configuration ?

----------


## Cabfire

Je ne sais pas ce que tu en penses, on a peu volé avec. Mais j'imagine que le plus intéressant est sans doute la conf en SA-342M pour utiliser le systeme Viviane avec le copilote, et balancer les HOT3.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'est ce que je me suis dit aussi, d'autant que les unités qui vont nous arriver sur la tronche ne seront pas de simples technicals.

----------


## Wannamama

> Annoncez dès maintenant votre appareil et le rôle souhaité (CAP / CAS) s'il vous plait.


Présent en F-18, plutôt CAS mais je m'adapterai au besoin  :;): .

----------


## yuushiro

Peut-être présent en FA18 sauf si un RIO a besoin d'un monkey stick.
Il faudrait que je trouve du temps (et quelqu'un pour piloter et me guider) pour me former en RIO pour être plus dispo sur le F14 s'il y a des pilotes sans RIO.

----------


## ze_droopy

Bon, m'étant explosé l'épaule, je suis potentiellement présent mardi (voire tous les mardis). F-18 CAP, F-14, A-10C

----------


## Flappie

> Peut-être présent en FA18 sauf si un RIO a besoin d'un monkey stick.
> Il faudrait que je trouve du temps (et quelqu'un pour piloter et me guider) pour me former en RIO pour être plus dispo sur le F14 s'il y a des pilotes sans RIO.


On a déjà échangé nos rôles avec partizan, et ça s'était très bien passé puisque nous connaissions bien nos rôles respectifs. Je pourrai te former au RIO un soir où partizan sera absent.




> Bon, m'étant explosé l'épaule, je suis potentiellement présent mardi (voire tous les mardis). F-18 CAP, F-14, A-10C


Merde ! Désolé pour toi. Mais... tu vas pouvoir voler ?

----------


## Efiban

Après une soirée entrainement sur la gazelle, j'ai deux petites questions :

-Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de débloquer le problème de synchro dans le crew (les pales ne bouges pas, et surtout le rwr et un ensemble d'équipements ne sont pas exploitables).
Si il n'y a pas de moyen sur de sortir de ce bug, il est probable qu'on vole à deux gazelle plutôt qu'en multicrew.

-En dehors des conditions à respecter pour passer en mode hover auto :
• Ground speed lower than 18km/h.
• Roll and pitch lower than 30°.
• Vertical speed lower than 60m/minute.

Une technique ou un conseil pour y arriver rapidement et efficacement (je penses que facilement n'est pas vraiment possible  ::P:  )
Sachant que j'utilise le mode DOP pour aider à ajuster les variables.

----------


## Cabfire

L'auto Hover, l'enfer sur terre. Autant chercher à décoller et poser un Spitfire :D

----------


## Loloborgo

Il me semble avoir lu que les fonctionnalités du multicrew sur la Gazelle avaient été neutralisées, ou tout du moins largement limitées, justement pour éviter tous les désagréments lié aux problèmes de synchro en multi. (le mal de DCS en multi...)

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai l'impression après lecture que ça n'a pas l'air simple du coté de Polychop, avec de gros problèmes internes dans le studio. Je vais prier pour que ce soit fix un jour, mais du coup j'ai un doute.

----------


## yuushiro

> Bon, m'étant explosé l'épaule, je suis potentiellement présent mardi (voire tous les mardis). F-18 CAP, F-14, A-10C


Bah merde alors ! Prompt rétablissement.




> On a déjà échangé nos rôles avec partizan, et ça s'était très bien passé puisque nous connaissions bien nos rôles respectifs. Je pourrai te former au RIO un soir où partizan sera absent.


Merci pour la propal Flappie. Pour l'instant ma connaissance du RIO se limitent aux vidéos de Jabber et CVW-11. Il me reste maintenant la mise en pratique  :;):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Merde ! Désolé pour toi. Mais... tu vas pouvoir voler ?


Oui oui, pas d'opération (pour l'instant), mais 3 mois de repos/kine  ::(:

----------


## nephyl

Virpil sort encore du nouveau matos. 

- Un nouveau throttle un peu moins cher avec une base plus petite, dans l'optique d'avoir qqch de la même taille que les prochaines button boxes.
- Une extension  en S de 200 mm

Il y a aussi qques photos du montage et du produit fini pour le manche "F-14" 
https://forum.virpil.com/index.php?/...0cm2-throttle/

Je ne suis pas très fan du nouveau design mais bon c'est sûr que ce sera plus pratique que l'énorme brique actuelle pour certains.

----------


## Tugais

C'est dingue cette histoire de manette des gaz chez Virpil, c'est la troisième itération de leur throttle en moins de deux ans. Il y avait déjà eu un coup de gueule il y a quelques mois quand les possesseurs de la première version ont vu débarquer une V2 moins d'un an après leur achat. Là ça fait à tout casser six mois que la V2 est sur le marché et il y a déjà une V3.

Sincèrement ça ne me donne pas franchement envie d'investir chez Virpil. Les types ont l'air de découvrir les défauts de leur produit au fil des retours et n'hésitent pas à sortir une nouvelle version quelques mois plus tard au détriment d'une partie de leur clientèle.

----------


## nephyl

Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est au détriment des précédents client. 
J'ai un throttle V1 ( ou plus précisément un V1.1) et il a toujours les fonctionnalités qui m'ont été vendus. Qu'il y ai ou pas une nouvelle version ne change rien à ça. 
Ce n'est pas un sac Louis Vuitton, qu'il y ai un nouveau modèle ne rend pas obsolète le précèdent.  ::P:

----------


## ze_droopy

Il y a bien des marques de smartphones qui le font et qui s'en sortent plutôt bien...

----------


## nephyl

> Il y a bien des marques de smartphones qui le font et qui s'en sortent plutôt bien...
> https://i.chzbgr.com/full/5144291328/h83CC58A5/


Faudra que je vérifie s'ils brident la puissance ou la batterie de mon throttle.  ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

> Sincèrement ça ne me donne pas franchement envie d'investir chez Virpil. Les types ont l'air de découvrir les défauts de leur produit au fil des retours et n'hésitent pas à sortir une nouvelle version quelques mois plus tard au détriment d'une partie de leur clientèle.


C'est la dure loi du marché informatique en général : quand tu achètes une carte graphique high tech, tu es le roi du pétrole pendant 1 an, puis quand la relève sort, tu te demandes pourquoi tu y avais investi autant d'argent.

Personnellement, je préfère une boîte qui perfectionne "trop" régulièrement ses produits qu'une boîte qui se contente de vendre des produits qu'elle sait imparfaits (je repense aux plaintes des clients des softs Saitek à une certaine époque, le X-52 non reconnu par W10, tout ça...).

----------


## Cabfire

T’achète Warthog, t'es tranquille :D

----------


## Flappie

...encore que Thrustmastrer commence à vendre des grips, mais c'est vraiment pas au même rythme que VIRPIL !
Et j'attends toujours de Logitech qu'ils refassent leurs propres HOTAS (pas ceux hérités de Saitek).

----------


## Wannamama

Des nouvelles du F-16 :




> Hey everyone,
> 
> Things are moving at a very rapid pace, and here is where our focus is for the upcoming release:
> 
> 1- We have Range While Search (RWS) and Single Target Track (STT) working, but work continues the SAM sub-mode and we are cleaning up symbology and functions. We are working on Track While Scan (TWS) mode in parallel with the Hornet, so this will come shortly after release.
> 
> 2- AA Gun, AIM-9, and AIM-120 are up and running, but several items to still tune and add. Mostly the Dynamic Launch Zones (DLZ) and a few more minor items.
> 
> 3- The Litening targeting pod is in and working, even for LGB self-designation. There are several items to still fix and add. Related, the DED laser page for the pod is now working. Please note that the LGB bomb laser code cannot be set in the aircraft.
> ...

----------


## Olis

Et 2 nouvelles maps wwii en préparation

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Petite astuce pour ceux qui pratiquent la Gazelle, il y a possibilité d'obtenir les coordonnées GPS d'une cible avec la Viviane, je ne sais pas s'il y a des bombes GPS dipso pour le f18 et le a-10 mais ça pourrait être intéressant pour votre mission:




Petite vidéo de la map d'Arras pour Flying circus:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Petite astuce pour ceux qui pratiquent la Gazelle, il y a possibilité d'obtenir les coordonnées GPS d'une cible avec la Viviane, je ne sais pas s'il y a des bombes GPS dipso pour le f18 et le a-10 mais ça pourrait être intéressant pour votre mission:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgJpiPaKpd4


Super sympa ça pour transformer la Gazelle en FAC(A)!

----------


## Flappie

> Et 2 nouvelles maps wwii en préparation


D'où vient l'info ? Je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet.

----------


## Cabfire

Flappie pour Mardi je me demande si il ne nous faudrait pas plutot des SA-342L (roquette/gun?) 
Pour le modele M je pense qu'on est pas assez efficace avec l'Auto Hover. Après ça depend j'imagine des cibles que tu veux qu'on gèrent.

----------


## Flappie

A la base, c'est une mission sauve-qui-peut. Donc si vous n'êtes pas à l'aise avec la Gazelle, je ne sais pas ce que ça va donner !  :^_^:  Mais j'ai cru comprendre que vous ne serez pas les seuls en CAS, donc ça devrait passer. Vous n'aurez probablement pas de cibles prédéfinies, mais plutôt des cibles d'opportunité. A vous de voir comment vous souhaitez les traiter.

----------


## Olis

> D'où vient l'info ? Je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet.


Le post d'ED sur facebook d'hier, avec l'update du F16, le détail du dév sur le P47...(dans les commentaires, chercher le mot maps et c'est le 2eme résultat)

----------


## Flappie

Merci Olis. C'est très étrange : la nouvelle tombe comme un cheveu sur la soupe, dans les commentaires de la news, et personne ne réagit plus que ça derrière (à part 2 "like").





Je suppose qu'on peut considérer que l'une des deux maps sera gratuite, et que l'une des deux maps sera Cliffs of Dover (icone de module aperçue sur une ancienne vidéo de Wags).

----------


## Cabfire

C'est pas vraiment les maps qui manque en WW2, c'est plutôt les units et l'IA qui va derrière.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: *JDD N° 232* 

L'annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=823382

Traduit avec DeepL Trad 

"Bonjour tous le monde,


La prochaine mise à jour 3.201 sera publiée très bientôt. Dans les précédents journaux de développement, nous avions expliqué ce que cela apporterait à Bodenplatte, mais elle contiendra également de nombreuses améliorations pour d'autres projets. Commençons par l'équipage des  chars.

La première caractéristique importante (non seulement pour les chars, mais surtout pour eux) est le nouveau système d'occlusion pour les marqueurs d'objets. Désormais, les marqueurs d'objets au sol et aériens seront obstrués par d'autres objets en mouvement, des éléments de cockpit, des collines, des arbres, etc. Il devrait vraiment exacerber la tension du combat, même en mode "marqueur".

Deuxièmement, nous avons changé la façon dont une tourelle (ou des MG fermées comme la MG-34 à l'arc) est dirigée sur tous les chars. Elle se déplace maintenant comme sur le M4A2 auparavant et un indicateur de recouvrement spécial indique le sens de rotation de la tourelle.


En outre, tous les chars contrôlables par le joueur ont maintenant des procédures améliorées de démarrage du moteur, à la fois visuellement et en audio. Les Pz. IV et M4 ont un mode de tourelle autonome fonctionnant avec des effets et des animations. La manipulation des chars a été améliorée. Beaucoup d'entre eux ont mis à jour leurs intérieurs et certains détails extérieurs.
Les deux campagnes historiques placées près de Prokhorovka, conçues par Alexander Timoshokov et Victor Sechnoy, sont terminées et leurs tests bêta devraient commencer la semaine prochaine, de même que l'interface du commandant permettant de contrôler l'équipage et un peloton entier. Pour créer des scénarios de mission corrects, de nombreux efforts ont été consacrés à la recherche - leurs briefings ont suffisamment de texte pour remplir 40 pages de livre. Les améliorations de l'IA au sol ont également pris beaucoup de temps. Nous prévoyons de diffuser ces campagnes à tous les propriétaires de TANK CREW en octobre. 








Maintenant sur Flying Circus. La prochaine mise à jour comprendra la carte de la région d’Arras (1918). Les villes et les aérodromes recréent l'atmosphère de l'époque de manière crédible. Les concepteurs ont porté une attention particulière aux plus petits détails SUR les aérodromes. Les villes ont des places de commerce, des blocs de banlieue et des zones d’usine plus détaillées. Il y a du fil de fer barbelé et des abris dans le no man's land. Avec les dernières technologies disponibles dans le moteur IL-2, la nouvelle carte d’Arras donnera aux aviateurs de la Grande Guerre le niveau supérieur de vol immersif et de combats aériens au-dessus des positions du front occidental.















A suivre...

----------


## pollux 18

De retour à Bodenplatte, nous sommes heureux d’annoncer que nous avons trouvé encore plus de moyens d’améliorer la qualité visuelle du Tempest Mk.V. Depuis la fin de l'été, nos artistes ont travaillé sur la texture et les matériaux et vous pouvez voir le résultat sur ces captures d'écran.






Les avions sortis dans les précédents théatres de guerre ont été revus et corrigés - les propriétaires de la bataille de Stalingrad verront le mod. Skins 1942 et Bf 109 G-2 mis à jour en qualité 4K grâce à Martin = ICDP = Catney et Neeraj = BlackHellHound1 = Bindraban. Mais non seulement les éléments visuels sont mis à niveau pour nos projets précédents, mais nous travaillons également à certaines améliorations sonores. Par exemple, les sons de moteur des DB-601 et BD-605 installés sur les Bf-109 et les Bf-110 deviendront plus réalistes en 3.201.











"

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'annonce d'emblée le titre -peu original mais très explicite- de ma mission DCS pour mardi prochain : *Red Alert*. Affutez vos techniques de chasse, vous allez en avoir besoin ! Pour la santé mentale des canards, les M-2000C seront évidemment absents (pas de patch à l'horizon).
> 
> Annoncez dès maintenant votre appareil et le rôle souhaité (CAP / CAS) s'il vous plait.
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/09/25/1ed...2861a14824.jpg
> 
> _F/A-18C Hornet_
> war-p
> ...


Présent en CAS: harrier ou F-18 (plutot Harrier si possible)

Vidéo de la misison de mardi:

----------


## Flappie

C'est noté. 

En ce qui concerne *IL-2 GB*, une campagne "Tunisie" (sur la map Kuban) sera lancée demain lundi soir. Rdv à 20h45 sur le TS de Check-Six. Avis aux amateurs de pistons...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> J'ai l'impression après lecture que ça n'a pas l'air simple du coté de Polychop, avec de gros problèmes internes dans le studio. Je vais prier pour que ce soit fix un jour, mais du coup j'ai un doute.


Au moins ils communiquent maintenant  ::): 
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=250410

----------


## Bacab

> C'est noté. 
> 
> En ce qui concerne *IL-2 GB*, une campagne "Tunisie" (sur la map Kuban) sera lancée demain lundi soir. Rdv à 20h45 sur le TS de Check-Six. Avis aux amateurs de pistons...


Malheureusement sans moi, je rentrerai à peine du taf quand ça commencera.

----------


## Flappie

RdJ : Ugra Media, qui a publié la carte Normandy 1944 et bosse sur une map Syria, travaille aussi sur IL2:GB. A quand les maps compatibles entre simus ?  ::trollface:: 

https://ugra-media.ru/

----------


## jeanba

Je viens de précommander BoBp :
Pas finis, mais les avions déjà dispos sont bien sympas.

----------


## Flappie

Twitch de la rédaction (Agar et ackboo) en cours sur Flight Simulator : http://twitch.tv/canardpc. ackboo a pu y jouer et nous en parle.

----------


## ajcrou

> C'est noté. 
> 
> En ce qui concerne *IL-2 GB*, une campagne "Tunisie" (sur la map Kuban) sera lancée demain lundi soir. Rdv à 20h45 sur le TS de Check-Six. Avis aux amateurs de pistons...


Non, c'est une Campagne sur la thématique Husky (invasion de la Sicile). J'avais pensé à la Tunisie, ayant une grosse quantité de doc (livres et archives) sur le sujet..., malheureusement  géographiquement c'est vraiment trop galère pour obtenir un résultat passable (même avant beaucoup d'imagination). Pour la Sicile, on arrive à se débrouiller avec Malte = péninsule de Kerch / Sicile = Kouban.

Dans tous les cas, tous les volontaires sont les bienvenus pour la première mission ce soir ou pour les suivantes (idéalement, j'espère tenir jusqu'à décembre tous les lundi). On recherche en priorité du monde sur matériel britannique / américain, mais aucun souci pour ceux qui ont une préférence pour celui allemand. 

Si besoin d'info, ne pas hésiter à m'envoyer un petit MP.

----------


## Flappie

Oups pardon, j'ai été trompé par le titre de la première mission.

Je vois que tu es inscrit sur le forum CPC depuis un moment, et pourtant je te vois rarement poster ici ! N'hésite pas à écrire plus souvent ici afin de rétablir l'équilibre chalumeaux/pistons !

----------


## ajcrou

> Je vois que tu es inscrit sur le forum CPC depuis un moment, et pourtant je te vois rarement poster ici ! N'hésite pas à écrire plus souvent ici afin de rétablir l'équilibre chalumeaux/pistons !


Aucun souci. En gros la Campagne est prévue pour fonctionner sous forme de phase :
- phase 1 : préparation du débarquement avec 3 missions (dont la première est sur la thématique de l'évacuation de la Tunisie..., malheureusement on ne peux pas modéliser l'évacuation en Fw 190 avec 5 personnes à bord de chaque avion comme ce fut le cas pour le II./Sch.G.2 lors du transfert entre la Tunisie et la Sicile le 9 mai 1943).
- phase 2 : débarquement avec 3 - 4 missions.
etc...

C'est vrai que je n'y pense pas forcément lorsque je me connecte sur CPC.

Et comme les chalumeaux semblent davantage populaires ici... (j'avais essayé de me mettre à DCS mais les "simulateurs de procédures" pas trop fan  ::ninja:: ).

NB : en espérant que la MAJ de Il2 GB ne sera pas annoncée en fin d'après-midi. J'ai très peur pour la première mission de la Campagne...  :Sweat:

----------


## jeanba

En tant que vieux, je joue encore à "1946".
Essentiellement pour ça:

Le Pacifique.

Pour jouer dans des conditions optimales, il faut faire appel à des Mods.
Le plus simple pour faire des campagnes "Pacifique" est Modact à installer sur une 4.12:
Téléchargeable ici:
http://www.mission4today.com/index.p...wnloads3&c=119

Deux campagnes sympas, essentiellement pour piloter le Hellcat sont :
Sentinel Of Okinawa:


http://www.mission4today.com/index.p...s3&screen=5354

et :
VF-9:


ici:
http://www.mission4today.com/index.p...etails&id=2666

Il y a beaucoup plus de campagnes, mais voilà de quoi passer le temps pour ceux à qui le Pacifique manque (en attendant un éventuel Battle Of)

----------


## Flappie

> Et comme les chalumeaux semblent davantage populaires ici... (j'avais essayé de me mettre à DCS mais les "simulateurs de procédures" pas trop fan ).


Il fut un temps, ici-même, on parlais régulièrement de IL2:1946, puis IL2:CloDo et son mod par Team Fusion, et on a aussi eu notre période IL2:BoS, si, si. Mais à l'époque, on n'arrivait pas à hoster nos propres parties de BoS, ni à créer des missions en moins de 3 heures...

Comme certaines Autruches Volantes se lamentent de l'omniprésence de DCS dans nos soirées, je viens de lancer un appel aux canards pour (re)motiver les fans de pistons. Tu arrives donc à point nommé.




> NB : en espérant que la MAJ de Il2 GB ne sera pas annoncée en fin d'après-midi. J'ai très peur pour la première mission de la Campagne...


Je suis en train de me dire qu'il pourrait y avoir un moyen simple pour éviter ce problème des màj inopportunes : un petit fichier _.ini_ contenant le ou les jours à éviter lu par le jeu au lancement. Ce serait un truc à demander à Jason et à Wags, tiens.

----------


## Tugais

> Twitch de la rédaction (Agar et ackboo) en cours sur Flight Simulator : http://twitch.tv/canardpc. ackboo a pu y jouer et nous en parle.


Il y a l'excellente chaîne de FroogleSim qui a posté son avis ce matin après avoir été invité par Microsoft à Seattle mi-Septembre. Sa première vidéo lors de l'annonce du retour de la licence Flight Simulator était assassine, il en revient transfiguré avec une vidéo de trente minutes à la clef.

Ce qu'il raconte - il rapporte les propos de Microsoft, les réponses aux questions que les différents invités (presse et youtubers) ont posé lors de leur visite et son expérience de prise en main avec le simulateur - est vraiment super impressionnant. Il semblerait bien que Microsoft se soit surpassé et propose la nouvelle génération de simulation - ah, et c'est un studio français qui le développe depuis cinq ans, oui m'sieur !

----------


## Flappie

Vous le sentez venir, le retour de _Combat Flight Simulator_ ?  ::):

----------


## pollux 18

> NB : en espérant que la MAJ de Il2 GB ne sera pas annoncée en fin d'après-midi. J'ai très peur pour la première mission de la Campagne...


Ne t’inquiète pas trop pour ce soir. 
Sans être dans les petits papier d’1CGS, je vois plutôt une sortie pour mardi ou mercredi.
Après je peux me tromper mais le contenu est tellement important que les bêta-tester on encore un peu de pain sur la planche...

----------


## Tugais

> Vous le sentez venir, le retour de _Combat Flight Simulator_ ?


Sincèrement je l'espère. Avec ce moteur, ces nouveaux outils, ils ont potentiellement moyen de faire très mal aux acteurs actuels. Je ne crains pas spécialement pour la franchise IL2 Battles qui a ses fans inconditionnels depuis 2001, mais je ne verrais vraiment aucun intérêt à voler sur du WWII sur DCS vu l'état calamiteux de leur setting.

----------


## ajcrou

> ni à créer des missions en moins de 3 heures...


Malheureusement, c'est toujours plus ou moins le cas.... et encore 3 heures est très optimistes.  ::siffle:: 




> IL2:CloDo et son mod par Team Fusion


En parlant de CloDo, j'ai vu que la Team Fusion a sorti une nouvelle vidéo sur le prochain de carte Afrique du Nord... J'ai tellement envie d'y croire même si je reste très dubitatif.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xnAN-RuEnc





> Ne t’inquiète pas trop pour ce soir. 
> Sans être dans les petits papier d’1CGS, je vois plutôt une sortie pour mardi ou mercredi.
> Après je peux me tromper mais le contenu est tellement important que les bêta-tester on encore un peu de pain sur la planche...


J'espère...

Mais il y a déjà eu suffisamment de mauvaises expériences lors de soirée de Campagne pour ne pas avoir cette petite inquiétude qui me trotte dans la tête. 

Et accessoirement, c'est parfait s’ils prennent le temps nécessaire.

----------


## Giledhil

> Comme certaines Autruches Volantes se lamentent de l'omniprésence de DCS dans nos soirées, je viens de lancer un appel aux canards pour (re)motiver les fans de pistons. Tu arrives donc à point nommé.


Tu m'intéresses mon lapin  ::):  Je m'y suis remis il y a quelques mois; je ne suis pas super libre (boulot en soirée et gamin en bas âge), mais si je peux me joindre à un vol de canards de temps en temps, je suis chaud !

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai un Spitfire sur DCS que j'adore voler, mais je sais pas quoi faire avec...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

J'ai BoS depuis l'alpha mais j'ai jamais été bien doué en warbird, je sais voler mais ça s'arrête à peu près là. Je serais ravi d'apprendre avec des canards un jour mais bon comme d'hab pour moi hors périodes de vacances c'est pas évident.

----------


## ajcrou

> Ne t’inquiète pas trop pour ce soir. 
> Sans être dans les petits papier d’1CGS, je vois plutôt une sortie pour mardi ou mercredi.
> Après je peux me tromper mais le contenu est tellement important que les bêta-tester on encore un peu de pain sur la planche...


 ::sad::

----------


## Flappie

> Tu m'intéresses mon lapin  Je m'y suis remis il y a quelques mois; je ne suis pas super libre (boulot en soirée et gamin en bas âge), mais si je peux me joindre à un vol de canards de temps en temps, je suis chaud !


 ::w00t::  Un revenant ! Tu t'es remis à quel simu au juste ?




> 


Aïe, j'ai mal pour toi.

Je viens de voir la dernière vidéo de la Team Fusion... ils ont perdu celui qui faisait tous les jolis trailers ? ou alors ils n'ont pas beaucoup avancé sur la carte ? En tout cas, ça donne pas envie d'en voir plus. Je trouvais la BoB de CloDo bien plus vivante.

----------


## Tugais

Je sors d'un petit vol d'une vingtaine de minutes en P-51 au dessus de la nouvelle carte de BP et j'en ai la larme à l'œil  ::cry::

----------


## pollux 18

> 


J’aura Mieux fait de fermer ma gue... !

C’est pour ça que je ne joue pas au loto.


PS: pas mal de bug relevé par les Beta-tester n’ont pourtant pas encore été corrigés ce qui me faisait penser à une sortie plus tardive.
Il y aura sûrement des hotfix à venir.

----------


## Giledhil

> Un revenant ! Tu t'es remis à quel simu au juste ?


Sur BoS (et ses extensions) :D J'ai craqué et me suis offert un casque VR, après avoir refait quelques vols avec Jason; du coup on vole assez régulièrement depuis plusieurs mois; je nous ai bricolé un serveur avec une boucle d'une 30aine de missions coop' pour se remettre dans le bain.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Pendant ce temps, dans DCS





Le cold startup est incroyablement compliqué à côté de celui du F-18 (et même du A-10)

----------


## ze_droopy

> Le cold startup est incroyablement compliqué à côté de celui du F-18 (et même du A-10)


Pas vraiment, c'est a peu près identique :
Batterie, JFS pour démarrer, Avionique, Alignement...
La vidéo reprend une checklist complete, ce qu'on ne fait jamais puisque dans la simulation tous les systèmes fonctionnent correctement (au démarrage du moins).

----------


## Tugais

Oui je plussoie, ce n'est vraiment qu'une impression. Le fait que Wags passe également du temps à décrire rapidement chaque système rend la procédure de mise en route longuette.

----------


## Flappie

> Sur BoS (et ses extensions) :D J'ai craqué et me suis offert un casque VR, après avoir refait quelques vols avec Jason; du coup on vole assez régulièrement depuis plusieurs mois; je nous ai bricolé un serveur avec une boucle d'une 30aine de missions coop' pour se remettre dans le bain.


Mais alors, tu es l'homme de la situation ! Je poursuis la conversation en MP.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Pendant ce temps, dans DCS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le cold startup est incroyablement compliqué à côté de celui du F-18 (et même du A-10)


Manuel disponible: https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...cess_guide_en/

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: *Sortie du patch majeur 3.201*  













Au programme:

1. Le chasseur Tempest Mk.V Série 2 est disponible pour tous les propriétaires de Bodenplatte ;
2. Le chasseur P-51D-15 est disponible pour tous les propriétaires de Bodenplatte ;
3. L’avion de collection P-38J-25 est disponible pour tous les propriétaires de Bodenplatte Premium Edition ;
4. La nouvelle carte Rheinland été 1944 (y compris les Pays-Bas) est disponible pour tous les propriétaires de Bodenplatte en mode QMB ;
5. La nouvelle carte Arras Printemps 1918 est disponible pour tous les propriétaires de Flying Circus Vol.1 en mode QMB ;
6. Ajout d’un bombardier B-25D (non contrôlable par le joueur) ;
7. Camion GMC CCKW ajouté ;
8. Ajout d’un véhicule tout-terrain Willys MB ;
9. Ajout d’un pistolet automoteur automoteur M16 AAA à demi-piste ;
10. Sd Kfz 7 Flakvierling 38 pistolet automoteur AAA ajouté ;
11. Ajout d’un canon Flakvierling 38 AAA ;
12. М1A1 Ajout d’un pistolet AAA 90 mm ;
13. Ajout des projecteurs et feux d’atterrissage américains ;
14. Ajout d’un pistolet AT M5 de 3 pouces ;
15. Ajout d’un obusier M1 de 155 mm ;
16. Ajout du destroyer-citerne JagdPz IV L70 ;
17. Infanterie et AA.50 MG ajoutés ;
18. Ajout de nouveaux types de ponts routiers et ferroviaires ;
19. Ajout de nouveaux îlots de villes et villages d’Europe de l’Ouest ;
20. Ajout de nouveaux blocs industriels ;
21. Beaucoup de nouveaux bâtiments uniques pour la Rhénanie et Arras ont été ajoutés ;

22. Des versions statiques de nombreux modèles d’avions ont été ajoutées au jeu pour un meilleur décor dans les missions ;
23. Les nouveaux pays qui ont participé à la Première et à la Seconde Guerre mondiale ont ajouté à la logique de la mission ;

24. Bf 109 G-2 a une texture extérieure 4K faite par Francisco =BlackHellHound1= Bindraban ;

25. IL-2 mod.1942 a une texture extérieure 4K faite par Martin =ICDP= Catney ;

*Améliorations visuelles*:

26. Les avions et les navires sont visibles beaucoup plus loin qu’auparavant – théoriquement, ils peuvent être repérés jusqu’à 100 km de distance en cas d’incendie, de traînées de condensation ou de sillage d’un navire ;
27. Ajout de l’option’Bâtiments éloignés’ ;
28. Les marqueurs d’objets peuvent être bloqués par le paysage et les objets, y compris les propres aéronefs ou véhicules ;
29. Le rendu statique des objets a été optimisé pour augmenter les performances ;
30. L’éblouissement du soleil provenant d’un aéronef éloigné est mieux visible ;
31. L’incendie peut être visible à l’intérieur du cockpit sur les avions monomoteurs et trimoteurs ;
32. Il est possible d’afficher une photo personnalisable dans tous les cockpits d’avion et les cabines des réservoirs ;
33. Le réticule de visée du collimateur a été amélioré pour tous les plans ;

*Améliorations d’aéronefs*:

34. Les sons des moteurs DB-601 et DB-605 ont été améliorés pour tous les avions Bf-109 et Bf-110 ;
35. Le modèle physiologique réaliste du pilote est maintenant actif, qui tient compte de la durée de la charge G et du taux de charge G appliqué ;
36. Après une exposition prolongée à une forte charge de G, la tolérance au facteur de charge de l’équipage diminue et l’équipage a besoin d’un certain temps de vol régulier pour se reposer et récupérer ;
37. Le déficit en oxygène affecte plus précisément la tolérance humaine à une charge G élevée ;
38. Effets visuels et audibles à fort G plus réalistes ;
39. Le son du lecteur respirant pendant une charge G positive significative s’est amélioré, ce son n’est plus joué pendant une charge G négative ;
40. Les combinaisons G augmentent la tolérance au facteur de charge de l’équipage ;
41. L’équipage peut être atteint du mal des transports à cause de charges G alternées ;
42. Des charges G élevées, des impacts puissants et des chocs douloureux peuvent rendre l’équipage inconscient et entraîner une perte de contrôle ;
43. La nouvelle option’Physiologie simple’ ajoutée aux paramètres de difficulté désactive la diminution de la tolérance au facteur de charge, la perte de conscience et le mal des transports ;
44. Les dommages infligés à l’équipage à la suite de chocs violents et de chutes ont été corrigés ;
45. Le joueur ne peut plus avoir de choc douloureux si l’option de difficulté d’invulnérabilité est cochée ;
46. La capacité de l’équipage de renflouer est maintenant limitée par la charge en G (y compris sa direction), la vitesse et la santé de l’équipage (blessures) ;
47. L’équipage s’échappe différemment selon la direction de la charge G – vers le bas si la charge est positive et vers le haut si la charge est négative ;
48. Les mouvements du modèle visible du manche et des pédales dans le cockpit ne sont plus filtrés, de sorte qu’il y a moins de délai entre le mouvement du manche et des pédales réels et ceux virtuels. Cependant, la vitesse de déplacement du manche est encore limitée à des vitesses de vol élevées ou si le pilote est blessé ;
49. Il est maintenant possible d’assigner un axe de trim s’il était contrôlé par un axe sur un avion réel (volant ou levier). La vitesse de l’axe de compensation est encore limitée et dépend de l’avion, tout comme le stabilisateur réglable. Si vous utilisez les boutons du joystick ou le clavier pour contrôler ces trimmers, veuillez affecter ces touches non seulement aux trimmers électriques mais aussi à cet axe de trimmer ;
50. Tous les Pe-2 et Hs-129 ont leurs trimmers électriques désactivés si l’alimentation est coupée. On peut les allumer et les éteindre, et le son de l’assiette a été remplacé par un son de moteur électrique ;
51. L’axe du stabilisateur réglable n’est plus inversé (sa direction est modifiée selon la norme DirectX) ;
52. Ajout de nouvelles commandes pour la rentrée et la sortie du train d’atterrissage ;
53. Il est possible de réparer dans un avion lorsqu’il se trouve à proximité d’un objet avec le paramètre service réglé sur Activé dans le fichier de mission. Les réparations démarrent automatiquement lorsque la procédure d’arrêt du moteur est terminée ;54. Il est possible de faire le plein dans un avion lorsqu’il se trouve à proximité d’un objet avec le paramètre service réglé sur Activé dans le fichier de mission. Le processus de ravitaillement peut être démarré et arrêté à l’aide des nouvelles commandes et n’est possible que si les moteurs sont arrêtés ;
55. Il est possible de réarmer un avion lorsqu’il se trouve à proximité d’un objet avec le paramètre service réglé sur Activé dans le fichier de mission. Le processus de réarmement peut être démarré et arrêté à l’aide de la nouvelle commande et n’est possible que si les moteurs sont arrêtés ;
56. Le comportement de décrochage du Spitfire avec volets d’atterrissage sortis a été corrigé ;
57. Voix off britanniques et américaines ajoutées pour les pilotes de Bodenplatte ;
58. 150 L’octane est disponible pour le Spitfire IXe qui permet d’obtenir +25 lbs. Lorsqu’elle est activée, le changement de vitesse du surcompresseur devient manuel ;
59. Les skins La-5FN devraient fonctionner sur un serveur MP maintenant, mais ce changement nécessite de réassigner ses skins dans les missions créées précédemment ;
60. Les pilotes de Bodenplatte ont l’uniforme d’été ;
61. L’effet de moulin à vent fonctionne sur U-2VS ;
62. Le gyroscope britannique G.G.S. Mk.IId (Spitfire Mk.IXe) tient maintenant compte de la chute gravitationnelle de la balle lors du calcul de la déviation ;
63. La pompe à essence électrique Spitfire Mk.IXe ne s’allume et s’éteint pas continuellement à bas régime au sol ;
64. Certains instruments et interrupteurs ont été corrigés sur le Spitfire Mk.IXe ;
65. Me 262 Un comportement à des angles d’attaque supérieurs à l’angle d’attaque en position verticale a été corrigé ;
66. Le comportement physique des fragments I-16 a été corrigé ;
67. Les nuages de fumée après un crash d’avion en multijoueur disparaissent correctement ;

68. L’IA vise mieux les cibles éloignées qui volent régulièrement ;
69. L’IA répartit mieux les cibles ennemies entre elles ;
70. Si une IA a un avantage de vitesse par rapport à une cible qu’elle attaque, elle essaie de conserver cet avantage ;
71. Les virages de combat, les spirales et les manœuvres d’inclinaison lors d’un combat aérien sont exécutés de façon plus agressive ;
72. L’IA ne changera pas trop souvent de manœuvres, ce qui faussera ses tactiques planifiées ;
73. Les critères de choix des manœuvres lors d’un combat aérien ont été mis à jour ;
74. L’IA garde mieux la formation ;

*Améliorations des tanks*:

75. Le secouage hors route a été rendu plus naturel ;
76. Tous les réservoirs utilisent maintenant la méthode de visée M4A2 ;
77. La séquence de démarrage du moteur est maintenant animée (interrupteur principal, soupape de surpression, pompe à carburant manuelle, pompe à secousses, signal d’avertissement) ;
78. Les effets visuels intérieurs ne sont pas affectés par les mouvements du réservoir ;
79. Effet d’échappement du moteur amélioré ;
80. Les haut-parleurs, les instruments à tourelle, les éléments MG sont maintenant animés en mode multijoueur ;
81. Amélioration de la contrôlabilité de la direction ;
82. Les balles APHE causent plus de dommages aux composants internes après la pénétration de l’armure ;
83. L’effet visuel de l’échappement du moteur de la tourelle s’est ajouté à Pz.Kpfw. IV Ausf. G et M4A2 ;
84. Les commandants KV-1 et Pz.Kpfw.III Ausf. les commandants M peuvent tirer les fusées de signalisation par une petite trappe dans le toit lorsque la trappe de commandement est fermée ;
85. Le bruit de démarrage du moteur sur les KV-1 et Т-34-76 UVZ (1943) dépend du type de démarreur utilisé (électrique principal ou pneumatique de réserve) ;
86. KV-1s, Т-34-76 UVZ (1943) et M4A2 ont un klaxon fonctionnel (LAlt+S) ;
87. Détails intérieurs et textures améliorés sur KV-1s et Pz.Kpfw.VI Ausf.H1 ;
88. Pz.Kpfw. III Ausf. M, Pz.Kpfw. IV Ausf. G et Pz.Kpfw. VI Ausf. H1 Bow MG utilise la méthode de visée M4A2 ;
89. Il y a un autre mode de visée du mitrailleur DT MG sur les KV-1 – par le périscope (en plus du mode régulier par le viseur) ;
90. Les KV-1s commander et radioman ont un mode de visée alternatif – à travers une visière ;
91. Le déplacement de la tourelle M4A2 peut être alimenté par le moteur-générateur ;
92. M4A2 hauteur de vue à la première personne corrigée pour un conducteur et un mitrailleur MG en position déboutonnée ;
93. La rotation visible (depuis le siège conducteur) de l’arbre de direction a été corrigée sur Pz.Kpfw.IV Ausf. G ;
94. Pz.Kpfw.III L’effet de feu de carburant ou d’huile Ausf. m a été corrigé ;
95. Ajout d’un orifice de tir dans l’armure panoramique du viseur sur les KV-1 ;
96. Entrées d’air du compartiment moteur ajoutées sur les KV-1 ;
97. Les fentes dans la visière du conducteur des KV-1s ont diminué en position ouverte ;

*Autres améliorations*:

98. Le sous-système de sonorisation utilise une API FMOD plus récente – la perte de son après de longues sessions de lecture doit être corrigée ;
99. Les projecteurs de piste fonctionnent maintenant ;
100. Ajout d’une fonctionnalité de tri de coalition en mode QMB ;
101. Un message de chat automatique dans le multijoueur signale s’il n’y a pas de trafic UDP en provenance d’un des joueurs ;
102. Une solution de contournement a été ajoutée pour les HMD VR sans ajustement IPD matériel – LShift-NumPad+ et LShift-NumpadEnter déplacent directement les images sur l’écran VR plus loin ou plus près.
103. Le volume du bavardage radio est affecté si le joueur est atteint d’une commotion cérébrale, s’il a perdu connaissance ou s’il est blessé.

Traduit avec www.DeepL.com/Translator

L’annonce officielle:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=824612

Le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...37333#p1737333

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Pour le piston sur bos les mercredi soir je dis go pour moi !
 je suis "chaud" pour tester la nouvelle carte , le p51 et le tempest  moi  :Cigare: 




et le p38  :Bave:

----------


## ajcrou

En tout cas, certains ont envie de s'organiser une petite soirée on-line, personnellement ce sera avec plaisir.

Volant en escadrille virtuelle (GEFUV), je suis déjà pris les lundi et samedi soir, mais je peux parfaitement me libérer une autre soirée dans la semaine pour voler avec les canards.





> J’aura Mieux fait de fermer ma gue... !
> C’est pour ça que je ne joue pas au loto.
> PS: pas mal de bug relevé par les Beta-tester n’ont pourtant pas encore été corrigés ce qui me faisait penser à une sortie plus tardive.
> Il y aura sûrement des hotfix à venir.


Et malheureusement lorsqu'on a de la grosse MAJ comme hier soir..., à part annuler on ne peut pas faire grand-chose.

Donc s’il y a des volontaires ici, la première mission de la Campagne Husky aura finalement lieu le lundi 7 octobre.

Sinon intéressant les nouveautés notamment :
- la nouvelle distance de vue en vol..., ce qui était un gros souci notamment en bombardiers lorsqu'on doit repérer et bombarder des navires ;
- curieux aussi du nouveau système d'impact sur le pilote en vol.




> Je viens de voir la dernière vidéo de la Team Fusion... ils ont perdu celui qui faisait tous les jolis trailers ? ou alors ils n'ont pas beaucoup avancé sur la carte ? En tout cas, ça donne pas envie d'en voir plus. Je trouvais la BoB de CloDo bien plus vivante.


J'ai surtout l'impression depuis 2 ans de toujours revoir les mêmes vidéos : 2 - 3 images fixes d'une carte ou d'un avion et pas grand-chose d'autre derrière donc je reste très dubitatif sur la capacité de la Team Fusion à proposer une véritable extension Afrique du Nord. C'est dommage, car aucun simulateur n'a encore été capable de fournir du vrai contenu sur ce théâtre d'opérations.

Accessoirement pour avoir revolé l'année dernière, pendant quelques mois, sur CloDo, c'est vraiment une impression de gâchis, car il a vraiment des gros points forts (voire meilleur que Il2GB sur ces certains points), mais encore trop d'aspects complètement cassés que ce soit l'éditeur de mission, le système météo..., etc... pour vraiment y prendre du plaisir et oublier la grosse déception de la sortie (et pourtant, j'étais tellement heureux à l'époque d'acheter ma version collector  :Emo:  laquelle trône toujours sur mon étagère).

----------


## Cabfire

Ah j'ai pas encore investit dans ILS, mais j'avoue que ça me plairait pas mal je pense, surtout si c'est ok en VR  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Pour le piston sur bos les mercredi soir je dis go pour moi !


Welcome back, Jason !




> je reste très dubitatif sur la capacité de la  Team Fusion à proposer une véritable extension Afrique du Nord. C'est  dommage, car aucun simulateur n'a encore été capable de fournir du vrai  contenu sur ce théâtre d'opérations.


J'ai pourtant souvenir d'une très belle Campagne Francophone 6 en Lybie !  :Indeed: 




> Accessoirement pour avoir revolé l'année dernière, pendant quelques mois, sur CloDo, c'est vraiment une impression de gâchis, car il a vraiment des gros points forts (voire meilleur que Il2GB sur ces certains points), mais encore trop d'aspects complètement cassés que ce soit l'éditeur de mission, le système météo...


Pour moi, IL2:GB souffre toujours de la comparaison pour ce qui est du fun. J'ai passé des soirées mémorables sur CloDo (moddé par la TF), notamment sur la campagne de Miguel (de la CF). Sur IL2:GB, je ne m'amuse pas autant.

Je préviens les Autruches du report de ta campagne.

----------


## ajcrou

> J'ai pourtant souvenir d'une très belle Campagne Francophone 6 en Lybie !


Certes, mais sous Il2 : 46, la grosse carte Libye avait été faite par un moddeur (en l'occurrence Bada, qui faisait partie de mon escadrille à l'époque, et qui accessoirement travaille avec la Team Fusion pour le projet Afrique du Nord). Avec du bricolage niveau avion (j'avais à l'époque organisé sous C6 une grosse Campagne sur la participation sud-africaine aux combats en Afrique du Nord. Il y avait aussi quelques autres cartes fort sympathiques avec les mods (la carte Crète étant pour moi une des plus belles).

Je parlais en terme de développement officiel, Il2 1946 n'avaient proposé qu'une carte minuscule style Afrique du Nord (avec de mémoire deux îlots au nord...). Elle tournait régulièrement à une époque sous HL sur le serveur SpitVs109....

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

J'ai volé un peu plus de 30 minutes sur la map d'Arras pour Il-2/Flying Circus. Je dois avoué être déçu, j'ai seulement survolé la zone entre Douai et Cambrai, il manque tout les petits villages seul 2-3 villes sont présentes (Somain et Auberchicourt si je me trompe pas). Douai n'a pas son beffroi, niveau repère visuel on peut pas faire mieux pourtant. Cambrai non plus n'a pas son beffroi, seulement sa cathédrale. 
Bon c'est sûr ce ne sont pas les villes les plus connues, mais bon ce soir ou demain j'iras voir du coté d'Arras et de Lens pour voir ce que ça donne. Les villes sont un peu trop intactes de mon point de vue, surtout que la carte se nomme "Arras 1918".

----------


## Loloborgo

'ai préco le Viper... Ne me tapez pas :D

----------


## Flappie

> Certes, mais sous Il2 : 46, la grosse carte Libye avait été faite par un moddeur (en l'occurrence Bada, qui faisait partie de mon escadrille à l'époque, et qui accessoirement travaille avec la Team Fusion pour le projet Afrique du Nord).


J'en apprends des choses !  ::):  J'ignorais 1. que la carte était le fruit d'un mod 2. que c'est M. Bada qui l'avait réalisée ! Je l'avais contacté il y a quelques années lorsque je projetais de faire un théâtre pour DCS. Si j'avais su, je l'aurais remercié pour sa map !




> 'ai préco le Viper... Ne me tapez pas :D


Très bien, tu pourras nous dire ce que tu en penses. Je suis un peu déboussolé par l'offre DCS en ce moment. Il y a plein de futurs projets qui me font envie, mais ça traaaaaaîne. Je pense me remettre sérieusement au Ka-50 quand il aura reçu sa grosse màj, mais c'est pas encore pour tout de suite. Et ce Hind qui n'arrive pas... J'ai presque envie d'acheter le C101 pour encourager Aviodev à le boucler, afin qu'ils passent au Mirage F1.  :Bave:

----------


## ze_droopy

> 'ai préco le Viper... Ne me tapez pas :D


C'est tombé, il sort jeudi.
2 jours pour se décider...
D'un côté, c'est la nostalgie d'OF/BMS, c'est comme le vélo, je n'aurai pas à m'entraîner beaucoup dessus avant d'être efficace, c'est un excellent dogfighter, et ce bubble canopy...  :Bave: 
D'un autre côté, je ne vole qu'une fois par semaine quand tout va bien, j'ai déjà le F-18, j'ai toujours pas bossé le m2k alors qu'il fait partie de mes zinc préférés..
Et puis ça me fatigue un peu en ce moment les modules en beta ou il faut suivre tous les bugs/changement tous les mois.

Je pense que je vais attendre, ça serait sage, sauf que je sais qu'en le voyant voler a côté de moi je vais avoir des regrets...

Voilà, j'arrete ma psychanalyse en live.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

S'il reste un petit slot F-18 pour du air-sol (SEAD, CAS, n'importe) je suis bien chaud pour vous rejoindre ce soir

Désolé de prévenir si tard  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Pas de souci, y'a toujours de la place. 
(oui, enfin le TS est limité à 16 slots, mais on n'en est pas encore là !)

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> 'ai préco le Viper... Ne me tapez pas :D


 J'ai honte je suis bon client mais moi aussi. Je sais que je l'achèterai tôt ou tard, certainement avant la fin de l'EA, et autant profiter du rabais tout de suite même si je compte pas m'y mettre tout de suite.

----------


## Loloborgo

C'est la réflexion que je me suis faite également, quitte à le prendre un jour... et c'est mon deuxième achat de l'année chez ED, ils sont loin de me ruiner... 

Et je n'ai jamais réussi à me faire à BMS, réellement complet, mais tellement austère...

----------


## Galwhen

Le F-16 sort jeudi ???

Instabuy (et tant pis s'il faut 250 patches avant que ça ne tienne vraiment la route)

C't'un peu notre zinc national chez nous les friteux, c'est sentimental  ::love::

----------


## Flappie

Souvenirs de la soirée_ Red Alert !_

----------


## Flappie

J'ai discuté avec Giledhil au sujet d'IL2:GB. On volerait les mercredis soirs. Qui serait intéressé ?

----------


## Loloborgo

> [...]Et ce Hind qui n'arrive pas... J'ai presque envie d'acheter le C101 pour encourager Aviodev à le boucler, afin qu'ils passent au Mirage F1.


Justement ne craque pas, c'est exactement ce qu'ils attendent de nous, soyons fort! Après le C-101 à mis tellement de temps à être finalisé, que ça n'annonce rien de bon pour leurs projets à venir... Je suis moins sévère concernant Razbam par exemple, même si je sais que d'autres Canards ne partagent pas cet avis! 



Le Viper sort le 3 octobre oui apparemment, et les fanboys sont déchaînés sur la page FB d'ED! Mon petit doigt me dit qu'il va bien se vendre... Bon par contre je devrais attendre un peu plus longtemps pour y poser mes gants, étant toujous membre du mouvement anti-beta, en espérant qu'il soit déployé assez rapidement sur la stable... 

Et promis je ferais un retour (si personne n'est plus rapide que moi!), et j'arriverai sans doute un jour à vaincre ma timidité et à venir voler avec vous!  ::):

----------


## nephyl

> J'ai discuté avec Giledhil au sujet d'IL2:GB. On volerait les mercredis soirs. Qui serait intéressé ?


Il faut quelles extensions? 
Ca pourrait m'intéresser mais faut voir. Deux soirs de suite, c'est sûrement un peu compliqué pour moi. Surtout qu'on commence assez tard.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Vite vite, dernier jour pour acheter le F16 avec la réduc' les gars !

----------


## Flappie

> Vite vite, dernier jour pour acheter le F16 avec la réduc' les gars !


Payer les 3/4 de 80 euros pour acheter une *moitié* de F-16, très peu pour moi.  :;):

----------


## Tugais

> Je suis moins sévère concernant Razbam par exemple, même si je sais que d'autres Canards ne partagent pas cet avis!


C'est peut-être parce que tu ne voles pas exclusivement/régulièrement sur leur appareil ? Le Mirage est sorti il y a quatre ans et n'est toujours pas finalisé, la majeure partie des éléments qui sont actuellement implémenté suite au partenariat avec l'Armée de l'Air leur avait déjà été demandé par certains membres de la communauté dont certains sont proche de la Défense. À l'époque Razbam leur a répondu "STFU, tu n'es pas pilote, tu ne sais pas ce que tu racontes, on sait mieux que toi" …

Depuis quelques semaines maintenant, la dernière recrue de Razbam, Elwood, bosse exclusivement sur les systèmes du Mirage et il fait vraiment un super boulot. On peut enfin espérer voir ce module sorti en 2015 être finalisé pour le début de l'année prochaine et envisager ensuite l'arrivée d'un -5F dans les deux ans à venir.

Voilà le nouveau modèle du cockpit du Mirage d'ailleurs, partagé ce matin par l'équipe :

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'ai discuté avec Giledhil au sujet d'IL2:GB. On volerait les mercredis soirs. Qui serait intéressé ?


Interessé (j'ai Stalingrad, Moscou et Kuban ainsi que le Fw-190 A3, Spitfire Mk.VВ et le Hs-129 B-2)




> Il faut quelles extensions? 
> Ca pourrait m'intéresser mais faut voir. Deux soirs de suite, c'est sûrement un peu compliqué pour moi. Surtout qu'on commence assez tard.


Normalement les cartes sont disponibles pour tout le monde en multi, il suffit qu'il y ait un appareil de pilotable sur la carte.

Mais effectivement il serai bien de savoir, si ça se fait, sur quel appareil on volera hsitoire d'un peu s'entrainer ^^.


Sinon pour Flappie quand il fait une mission:
-AWACS à 25000 pied
-Cacher les AAA sur la page SA du F-18 en cochant "hide on the planner" dans l'éditeur de map (ou un truc avec des termes proche) pour les AAA ne devant pas apparaître dans la page SA (donc non connu)
-Mettre un ICLS sur le Stennis pour Agar  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> C'est peut-être parce que tu ne voles pas exclusivement/régulièrement sur leur appareil ? Le Mirage est sorti il y a quatre ans et n'est toujours pas finalisé, la majeure partie des éléments qui sont actuellement implémenté suite au partenariat avec l'Armée de l'Air leur avait déjà été demandé par certains membres de la communauté dont certains sont proche de la Défense. À l'époque Razbam leur a répondu "STFU, tu n'es pas pilote, tu ne sais pas ce que tu racontes, on sait mieux que toi" …
> 
> Depuis quelques semaines maintenant, la dernière recrue de Razbam, Elwood, bosse exclusivement sur les systèmes du Mirage et il fait vraiment un super boulot. On peut enfin espérer voir ce module sorti en 2015 être finalisé pour le début de l'année prochaine et envisager ensuite l'arrivée d'un -5F dans les deux ans à venir.
> 
> Voilà le nouveau modèle du cockpit du Mirage d'ailleurs, partagé ce matin par l'équipe :
> 
> https://scontent-mia3-2.xx.fbcdn.net...e1&oe=5E3263B7


Haaannnn !!!! Né boooooo !!!!! Vivement  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Mettre un ICLS sur le Stennis pour Agar


Mais non voyons, j'ai réussi à aponter sans (sans doute mon plus grand succès de la mission après mon AGM-88 parti dans les choux et mes passes canon qui n'ont pas réussi à détruire une jeep  :Emo: )


Ah sinon, apparemment pas d'IFF pour le F-16 au lancement. Ça va être la fête du Fox 3  ::ninja::

----------


## pollux 18

Vidéo de familiarisation de Requiem pour les 3 nouveaux appareils d’IL-2 Battle of Bodenplatte.

Le P-51




Le Tempest 





Le P-38

----------


## jeanba

> J'ai volé un peu plus de 30 minutes sur la map d'Arras pour Il-2/Flying Circus. Je dois avoué être déçu, j'ai seulement survolé la zone entre Douai et Cambrai, il manque tout les petits villages seul 2-3 villes sont présentes (Somain et Auberchicourt si je me trompe pas). Douai n'a pas son beffroi, niveau repère visuel on peut pas faire mieux pourtant. Cambrai non plus n'a pas son beffroi, seulement sa cathédrale. 
> Bon c'est sûr ce ne sont pas les villes les plus connues, mais bon ce soir ou demain j'iras voir du coté d'Arras et de Lens pour voir ce que ça donne. Les villes sont un peu trop intactes de mon point de vue, surtout que la carte se nomme "Arras 1918".


Merci pour l'info, qui confirme que je ne pré-commanderai pas FC
A noter que de mémoire, la carte Kuban, entre le moment où elle a été en pre-release et la version finale, a aussi été sensiblement améliorée.
J'avais repéré pas mal de petits problème, genre absence de pont .. qui ont été corrigés.
(mais de là à généraliser ...)

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon pour Flappie quand il fait une mission:
> -AWACS à 25000 pied
> -Cacher les AAA sur la page SA du F-18 en cochant "hide on the planner" dans l'éditeur de map (ou un truc avec des termes proche) pour les AAA ne devant pas apparaître dans la page SA (donc non connu)
> -Mettre un ICLS sur le Stennis pour Agar


Merci, je regarde tout ça ce soir. Je suis étonné pour l'ICLS : je suis persuadé d'avoir coché la case...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Merci, je regarde tout ça ce soir. Je suis étonné pour l'ICLS : je suis persuadé d'avoir coché la case...


Tu as bien spécifié quelle unité utiliser, comme pour le TACAN ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Le point visé par le TGP du F-16 est indiqué sur le HUD (à 4:05) !

----------


## Galwhen

Bon je suis un faible  ::ninja:: 



D'ici-là on va retourner sur Bodenplatte (merci pollux 18 pour les links, j'avais pas encore essayé le Mustang et pour le 262 il faut 3km de piste, c'est un peu relou  :^_^:  )

EDIT: Ah ok, 16 Go d'update pour IL2, ils ont sorti la carte Europe or what ?

----------


## Jokletox

> Le point visé par le TGP du F-16 est indiqué sur le HUD (à 4:05) !
> 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/04f6a1f...082f6d5889.jpg


J'en étais sûr qu'ils sortiraient des trucs qui sont sur le 16 mais pas sur le 18, je l'ai même dit hier soir... A moins qu'ils les mettent dans un patch en même temps que le Viper ?

----------


## war-p

Wags avait l'air de dire que ça arriverait sur le f18 après la livraison du F16...

----------


## TuxFr78

> Wags avait l'air de dire que ça arriverait sur le f18 après la livraison du F16...


espérons parce que s'il manque des trucs sur le F18 et qu'on les trouve sur le F16, ca ne m'inspire pas trop confiance pour le suivi des avions !

----------


## ajcrou

> J'ai discuté avec Giledhil au sujet d'IL2:GB. On volerait les mercredis soirs. Qui serait intéressé ?


Personnellement pas forcément toutes les semaines, mais de temps à autres le mercredi je suis intéressé.

Si besoin, je peux faire un peu d'éditeur de missions.

----------


## Flappie

> Tu as bien spécifié quelle unité utiliser, comme pour le TACAN ?


 ::|: 



Non.

M'enfin, ils pourraient pas sélectionner une unité par défaut ? Bon, c'est corrigé. Merci ! Ça ne sert que pour le F/A-18C ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Et le F14.

----------


## Flappie

Ah, OK.  ::): 
Je vais le remettre sur NOTRE Stennis alors...

----------


## pollux 18

> Si besoin, je peux faire un peu d'éditeur de missions.


Pour info, il existe un générateur de mission simplifié. Voir ici: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...ion-generator/



La dernière version introduit:

-Support for Rheinland/"Bodenplatte" map!
-Support for Arras map!
-Added new objective type "HQ" (only in Arras/Bodenplatte for now)
-Fixed scoring logic for Patrol missions
-Deletes scenery outside of mission area (might become option later)
-"Under the hood" Support for multiple factions / areas
-Show when generating mission and when re-saving.
-Added start location when airstart on map

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> J'ai discuté avec Giledhil au sujet d'IL2:GB. On volerait les mercredis soirs. Qui serait intéressé ?


Je suis intéressé, pas pour tout les mercredis, mais une fois par mois au moins pourquoi pas.





> Merci pour l'info, qui confirme que je ne pré-commanderai pas FC
> A noter que de mémoire, la carte Kuban, entre le moment où elle a été en pre-release et la version finale, a aussi été sensiblement améliorée.
> J'avais repéré pas mal de petits problème, genre absence de pont .. qui ont été corrigés.
> (mais de là à généraliser ...)


J'ai fait vol un peu plus long aujourd'hui, environ 1h20, en partant d'Arras, on remonte vers Lens/Lille, ensuite direction Tournai et Valenciennes, pour finir sur Amiens.
Arras semble bien modélisée, le beffroi est là, peut être que la ville est trop propre, pas de ruines (comme la plupart des villes sur cette map). Lens j'ai pas grand chose à dire dessus, mis à part que malgrès que la ville se trouve presque sur le front, celle-ci est encore une fois trop propre, malgré le fait que l'on puisse trouvé des bâtiments en ruine, mais peu nombreux. 
Tournai n'a pas de cathédrale, Valenciennes c'est très générique aussi et Amiens aussi n'a pas sa cathédrale ...

Le front me semble assez étroit, pourtant sur certaines cartes historiques on voit un front plus large que ce qui est proposé dans le jeu. Notamment Cambrai qui devrait se trouver a l'entrée de la zone du front.

Et mis à part les grandes villes, il y a rien, pourtant cette zone devrait être assez dense en petit village, tout du moins entre Valenciennes/Arras/Lille, même en 1918.

Par contre les explosions d'artilleries sont réussites pour moi, un plus pour l'immersion.

----------


## Jokletox

> J'ai discuté avec Giledhil au sujet d'IL2:GB. On volerait les mercredis soirs. Qui serait intéressé ?


Moi même si je suis sûrement très mauvais, ça serait l'occasion de m'y coller sérieusement !

----------


## Galwhen

J'y penserais bien à l'occase aussi, le temps de s'y remettre (et de réussir plus d'un atterrissage sur 3 sans me faire accueillir par le chef mécano à coups de battes dans les dents).

----------


## Bacab

Intéressé pour du Il2 même si j'ignore tout de ma disponibilité (mais je vais faire des efforts pour ne pas vous poser de lapin). Ça m'intéresserait de savoir quel avion travailler et quel type de missions vous envisagez.

----------


## Flappie

N'oubliez pas la campagne Husky que nous propose ajcrou pour les prochains lundis, 20h45 sur le TS de Check-Six.

Vérifiez tout de même avant que vous disposez d'au moins un de ces avions :
- RAF : Spitfire MkV ; A.20 ; P.40
- Luftwaffe : Mc202 ; Bf 109 G-2 ; Bf 110 G-2

----------


## ajcrou

> Vérifiez tout de même avant que vous disposez d'au moins un de ces avions :
> - RAF : Spitfire MkV ; A.20 ; P.40
> - Luftwaffe : Mc202 ; Bf 109 G-2 ; Bf 110 G-2


NB : pour les autres missions, les avions suivants sont susceptibles d'être dispo

- RAF : Spitfire Mk IX , et éventuellement le P-38 (sous réserve, je dois encore tester)
- Luftwaffe : Bf 109 G-6, Fw 190 A-5, Ju.87 D-3, Ju.88 A-4, Hs.129

----------


## ajcrou

Je crois que mon palonnier vient de rendre l'âme à l'instant  :Emo:

----------


## Flappie

Argh. Mais réjouis-toi, tu as maintenant une excuse pour un acheter un plus costaud.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Très bonne découverte ce soir : la 51ème Griffon, un serveur DCS 100% français avec du PvP et un serveur TS. On n'était pas nombreux mais c'était idéal pour faire connaissance. Excellente ambiance sans prise de tête, pareille que chez nous.  ::):  J'ignore s'ils volent habituellement sur la beta, mais ce sera sûrement le cas à partir de demain, F-16 oblige. J'y reviendrai, en tout cas.


Avant ça, j'ai essayé Blue Flag (déco pendant le chargement de la mission...) et Cleared Hot, un serveur européen où personne ne parlait, ni dans le chat, ni sur SRS (ils étaient sûrement sur Discord).

----------


## frostphoenyx

J'ai joué plusieurs fois avec Les griffons, ils sont super sympas, je recommande aussi  ::): 
Effectivement ils jouent exclusivement en BETA.

----------


## Tugais

C'est dommage tous ces serveurs populaires qui tournent exclusivement sur la branche OB. C'est pour moi une preuve que quelque chose ne tourne pas rond dans la façon dont ED gère ses deux clients.

Perso je ne tourne que sur la stable depuis des mois, ça me gonflait d'avoir plus de 200Go occupé par un unique jeu.

----------


## Flappie

> C'est dommage tous ces serveurs populaires qui tournent exclusivement sur la branche OB. C'est pour moi une preuve que quelque chose ne tourne pas rond dans la façon dont ED gère ses deux clients.


C'est pour moi une preuve que certains clients d'ED ne sont pas en paix avec eux-mêmes : "je veux cette nouvelle fonction dès qu'elle est dispo, et tant pis si ça bugue en OB", et "il est nul ce jeu, il bugue tout le temps".

Je me cantonne moi aussi à la version release, ce qui veut dire que je ne jouerai chez les Griffons qu'une semaine sur deux, au mieux.

----------


## Guy Moquette

Pour ceux qui sont tentés par un retour (ou une découverte) sur IL-2, comme le disait Flappie, on est plusieurs Autruches Volantes qui ont le piston qui démange (non, ça n'a rien de dégoûtant, c'est la nature). Et avec l'annonce de l'existence de ce petit outil pour générer des missions qui a l'air bien plus évolué que ce qu'on a pu voir jusqu'alors, je pense qu'on va rapidement mettre en place des sessions coop (c'est quand même plus sympa pour apprendre qu'un impitoyable serveur pvp). Et si vous n'y connaissez rien en warbirds, sachez qu'on a toujours eu la fibre pédagogique chez les Autruches (la leçon dite "des chasseurs et du lapin" a souvent fait progresser très vite les nouvelles recrues...  ::ninja:: ).

Donc si ça vous intéresse, n'hésitez pas à me le faire savoir ici ou en MP (à moi ou à Flappie, d'ailleurs, puisque c'est un sacré emplumé lui aussi).

Par ailleurs, il y a chez les AV un vieux serpent de mer : une campagne coop que j'aimerais mettre en place. J'ai déjà commencé à travailler dessus, mais comme beaucoup, je me suis heurté à l'âpreté de l'éditeur. Comme je vois que Giledhil a mis en place un serveur avec une trentaine de missions coop, je me dis que certains ont réussi à franchir l'obstacle. Giledhil, si jamais tu me lis : quand j'ai commencé à apprivoiser l'éditeur, je me suis dit que ce serait sûrement utile de me constituer une bibliothèque de templates (une patrouille d'IA en chasse libre, en bombardement, en escorte, des convois, des défenses fixes, etc., avec "seulement" les waypoints, les modèles et les comportements à modifier une fois importés). A ta connaissance, certains ont déjà entrepris ce genre de choses, voire ont partagé leur travail ? Que je sache si je m'apprête à me faire suer pour rien...  ::P: 

Voilà... J'avoue que les premières images du Tempest et du P-38 en vol m'ont méchamment filé les crocs...

----------


## ze_droopy

Question de noob du piston: il vaut mieux passer par Steam ou par leur store pour il2? (des fois que la curiosité soit plus forte que moi)

----------


## jeanba

> P
> 
> Par ailleurs, il y a chez les AV un vieux serpent de mer : une campagne coop que j'aimerais mettre en place. J'ai déjà commencé à travailler dessus, mais comme beaucoup, je me suis heurté à l'âpreté de l'éditeur. Comme je vois que Giledhil a mis en place un serveur avec une trentaine de missions coop, je me dis que certains ont réussi à franchir l'obstacle. Giledhil, si jamais tu me lis : quand j'ai commencé à apprivoiser l'éditeur, je me suis dit que ce serait sûrement utile de me constituer une bibliothèque de templates (une patrouille d'IA en chasse libre, en bombardement, en escorte, des convois, des défenses fixes, etc., avec "seulement" les waypoints, les modèles et les comportements à modifier une fois importés). A ta connaissance, certains ont déjà entrepris ce genre de choses, voire ont partagé leur travail ? Que je sache si je m'apprête à me faire suer pour rien...


Il faut que tu récupères des templates ou groups.
Va sur le forum officiel, et ici notamment:
https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...haring-corner/

----------


## ajcrou

> Question de noob du piston: il vaut mieux passer par Steam ou par leur store pour il2? (des fois que la curiosité soit plus forte que moi)


Directement depuis le store pour un meilleur financement des développeurs (et éviter la commission steam).

Par ailleurs, sauf erreur, Bodenplatte n'est pas encore dispo sous steam (ainsi que les avions collector y afférant).

----------


## jeanba

> Question de noob du piston: il vaut mieux passer par Steam ou par leur store pour il2? (des fois que la curiosité soit plus forte que moi)


Steam ne fais pas les "early access" à ma connaissance, mais on peut fusionner un compte steam et un compte "normal"

----------


## Giledhil

> A ta connaissance, certains ont déjà entrepris ce genre de choses, voire ont partagé leur travail ? Que je sache si je m'apprête à me faire suer pour rien... 
> .


Pas que je sache...

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Il faut que tu récupères des templates ou groups.
> Va sur le forum officiel, et ici notamment:
> https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...haring-corner/


Je ne suis pas allé fureter là-bas depuis un an. Jusque-là, je n'y avais trouvé que des choses parfois utiles, mais souvent très (trop) spécifiques. Ca vaut sans doute le coup d'y retourner pour voir (à l'époque, y avait pas mal de contenu pour des missions single player, qui ne marchaient souvent pas sur des missions coop ou multi). Merci !

----------


## Tugais

Ça me branche de voler en coop, j'adore les warbirds, mais je suis une buse. Y-a-t-il un minimum syndical pour envisager de se joindre à vous pour ces missions coop à venir ?

----------


## ajcrou

> Ça me branche de voler en coop, j'adore les warbirds, mais je suis une buse. Y-a-t-il un minimum syndical pour envisager de se joindre à vous pour ces missions coop à venir ?


J'imagine que si besoin, on peut prévoir une première session apprentissage rapide.

Éventuellement on essaye de s'organiser une soirée pour mercredi prochain ? Puisque j'ai cru comprendre que la soirée semblait convenir.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> C'est pour moi une preuve que certains clients d'ED ne sont pas en paix avec eux-mêmes : "je veux cette nouvelle fonction dès qu'elle est dispo, et tant pis si ça bugue en OB", et "il est nul ce jeu, il bugue tout le temps".
> 
> Je me cantonne moi aussi à la version release, ce qui veut dire que je ne jouerai chez les Griffons qu'une semaine sur deux, au mieux.


 Un peu le même ressenti ici.

 Par contre il est possible d'updater de stable à beta et inversement en ligne de commande sans avoir deux installations, typiquement la stable actuelle est pourrie pour le M2000C qui est en attente de nombreuses améliorations qui arrivent dans la beta, je pense que je vais passer en beta jusqu'à la prochaine stable.

----------


## Jokletox

J'ai souvent ce débat ob/stable avec différents groupes que j'ai voulu rejoindre et en effet les mecs peuvent pas attendre 15 jours une nouvelle fonctionnalité, quitte à se taper des bugs bloquants qui rend inutilisable un module payé 70€... Et puis comme "Sur la stable y'a aussi des bugs" bah tout le monde utilise l'OB ce qui complique pas mal les choses pour du multi sur la Stable.

----------


## Giledhil

> J'imagine que si besoin, on peut prévoir une première session apprentissage rapide.
> 
> Éventuellement on essaye de s'organiser une soirée pour mercredi prochain ? Puisque j'ai cru comprendre que la soirée semblait convenir.


J'en suis !!!

Je suis pour une session de remise à niveau aussi, surtout si on utilise des avions alliés, parce qu'en bon proto-allemand Strasbourgeois, je me vautre dans le luxe des avions tout automatisés de la Luftwaffe d'habitude  ::happy2::

----------


## Algrael

> Pour ceux qui sont tentés par un retour (ou une découverte) sur IL-2, comme le disait Flappie, on est plusieurs Autruches Volantes qui ont le piston qui démange (non, ça n'a rien de dégoûtant, c'est la nature). Et avec l'annonce de l'existence de ce petit outil pour générer des missions qui a l'air bien plus évolué que ce qu'on a pu voir jusqu'alors, je pense qu'on va rapidement mettre en place des sessions coop (c'est quand même plus sympa pour apprendre qu'un impitoyable serveur pvp). Et si vous n'y connaissez rien en warbirds, sachez qu'on a toujours eu la fibre pédagogique chez les Autruches (la leçon dite "des chasseurs et du lapin" a souvent fait progresser très vite les nouvelles recrues... ).
> 
> Donc si ça vous intéresse, n'hésitez pas à me le faire savoir ici ou en MP (à moi ou à Flappie, d'ailleurs, puisque c'est un sacré emplumé lui aussi).
> 
> Par ailleurs, il y a chez les AV un vieux serpent de mer : une campagne coop que j'aimerais mettre en place. J'ai déjà commencé à travailler dessus, mais comme beaucoup, je me suis heurté à l'âpreté de l'éditeur. Comme je vois que Giledhil a mis en place un serveur avec une trentaine de missions coop, je me dis que certains ont réussi à franchir l'obstacle. Giledhil, si jamais tu me lis : quand j'ai commencé à apprivoiser l'éditeur, je me suis dit que ce serait sûrement utile de me constituer une bibliothèque de templates (une patrouille d'IA en chasse libre, en bombardement, en escorte, des convois, des défenses fixes, etc., avec "seulement" les waypoints, les modèles et les comportements à modifier une fois importés). A ta connaissance, certains ont déjà entrepris ce genre de choses, voire ont partagé leur travail ? Que je sache si je m'apprête à me faire suer pour rien... 
> 
> Voilà... J'avoue que les premières images du Tempest et du P-38 en vol m'ont méchamment filé les crocs...


Ca m'intéresse de voler sur Il-2! Je pense avoir également quelques pilotes en réserve qui pourraient l'être aussi!  ::):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Merde j'ai essayé le F16 une petite heure et j'ai adoré, le jour et la nuit avec le F18. Beaucoup moins lourd, des systèmes beaucoup plus simples et intuitifs, j'ai pu larguer précisément en CCIP, abattre des cibles en A/A, utiliser le radar, assez simplement sans creuser dans des actions immédiates. En fait je retrouve ce que j'aime dans le Mirage mais avec des loadouts plus lourds, du FOX3... Je risque peut-être de l'adopter plus vite que je le pensais. J'ai aussi été étonné de sa capacité à garder de la vitesse en manoeuvres, et la canopée c'est un sacré plus. Je commence à comprendre pourquoi tout le monde adore cet avion.

----------


## yuushiro

On peut faire un mini A10C, sauf que ça vole un poil plus vite  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

Si le A-10 était construit autour de son canon, le F-16 est construit autour de son réacteur, avec un poid/poussée qui dépasse les autres appareils actuellement dans DCS.
Et arrête de me tenter, suppôt de satan!  ::ninja::

----------


## TuxFr78

> Merde j'ai essayé le F16 une petite heure et j'ai adoré, le jour et la nuit avec le F18. Beaucoup moins lourd, des systèmes beaucoup plus simples et intuitifs, j'ai pu larguer précisément en CCIP, abattre des cibles en A/A, utiliser le radar, assez simplement sans creuser dans des actions immédiates. En fait je retrouve ce que j'aime dans le Mirage mais avec des loadouts plus lourds, du FOX3... Je risque peut-être de l'adopter plus vite que je le pensais. J'ai aussi été étonné de sa capacité à garder de la vitesse en manoeuvres, et la canopée c'est un sacré plus. Je commence à comprendre pourquoi tout le monde adore cet avion.


Je suis pas fan du F18 mais un 2000+ ça me brancherait bien  ::): 
Je sens que je vais craquer !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Si le A-10 était construit autour de son canon, le F-16 est construit autour de son réacteur, avec un poid/poussée qui dépasse les autres appareils actuellement dans DCS.


 Oui c'est assez impressionnant cette poussée tu peux te faire des sacrés montées et la conservation de vitesse en virages m'a bluffé avec un ressenti globalement très agile. On n'est pas non plus dans la prise d'angle d'une aile delta forcément mais par contre c'est très facile de gagner de l'énergie et de la garder.

----------


## frostphoenyx

C'est du bon ce F16, très facile à piloter  ::wub::

----------


## yuushiro

Je rejoins Ivan Joukov sur son commentaire.
Même sans tuto ingame, tous les systèmes sont super intuitifs.
J'ai pu larguer en CCRP avec guidage laser, le TGP a vraiment une résolution de folie comparé à celui de l'A10C, on distingue mieux les cibles.
Pareil pour les engagements A-A.
La navigation dans les menus des MFD est super clair.

----------


## Loloborgo

> [...]
> C'est peut-être parce que tu ne voles pas exclusivement/régulièrement sur leur appareil ? Le Mirage est sorti il y a quatre ans et n'est toujours pas finalisé.


Effectivement, mon 2000 dors au hangar depuis un long moment, et je te rejoins complètement lorsque tu fais remarquer son temps de développement à rallonge, je ne considère pas cela normal également, mais je tenais à faire remarquer que c'est l'un des modules de DCS, non encore finalisé, qui est le plus souvent sous les feux de la rampe, notamment depuis l'annonce de l'implication de l'AdA dans son développement, le Viggen par exemple, ou comme je le signalais plus haut, le C-101, sont bien plus mal lotis de ce côté là!





> C'est dommage tous ces serveurs populaires qui tournent exclusivement sur la branche OB. C'est pour moi une preuve que quelque chose ne tourne pas rond dans la façon dont ED gère ses deux clients.





> C'est pour moi une preuve que certains clients d'ED ne sont pas en paix avec eux-mêmes : "je veux cette nouvelle fonction dès qu'elle est dispo, et tant pis si ça bugue en OB", et "il est nul ce jeu, il bugue tout le temps".


Je vous rejoins à 100%, et pour mettre mon grain de sel dans l'histoire, je me demande combien d'utilisateurs de la beta font remonter leur retour d'expérience et les remarques techniques avisées sur l'état de la dernière beta qu'ils utilisent, dans le but d'améliorer les choses... peu, à mon humble avis...





> Merde j'ai essayé le F16 une petite heure et j'ai adoré, le jour et la nuit avec le F18. Beaucoup moins lourd, des systèmes beaucoup plus simples et intuitifs, j'ai pu larguer précisément en CCIP, abattre des cibles en A/A, utiliser le radar, assez simplement sans creuser dans des actions immédiates. En fait je retrouve ce que j'aime dans le Mirage mais avec des loadouts plus lourds, du FOX3... Je risque peut-être de l'adopter plus vite que je le pensais. J'ai aussi été étonné de sa capacité à garder de la vitesse en manoeuvres, et la canopée c'est un sacré plus. Je commence à comprendre pourquoi tout le monde adore cet avion.





> C'est du bon ce F16, très facile à piloter


AH!  ::):  
Que ne vous l'avez-je pas dit qu'il allait être bon ce F-16 ?  :^_^: 
Je sens un nouveau départ pour DCS, c'est la clé du succès, maintenant que l'argent coule à flot je prédis la sortie de notre simu en jeu complet d'ici décembre de cette année, on pourra enfin se concentrer sur le développement d'un DCS2, avec synchro des nuages en multi comme feature principale!  ::P:

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Le dernier patch pour IL-2 GB c'est pas fameux, des trims qui ne fonctionnent plus, des capots/ ouvertures de radiateurs qui ne veulent pas s'ouvrir ...

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Je propose que vous arrêtiez de dire du bien du *F-16C* maintenant que son tarif n'est plus en promo.

 ::ninja::

----------


## pollux 18

> Le dernier patch pour IL-2 GB c'est pas fameux, des trims qui ne fonctionnent plus, des capots/ ouvertures de radiateurs qui ne veulent pas s'ouvrir ...



En lisant la liste du contenu du nouveau patch, tu devrais trouver la solution...

----------


## partizan

@poussin > j’ai eu la « chance » de les* entendre dire du bien de cet oiseau mardi soir sous TS et j’ai été faible dans la foulée avant le départ mission...

Maintenant que je les** lis sur le forum, j’humidifie mon slip à chaque post et me félicite de tant de faiblesse de caractère  ::ninja:: 


* les petites voix de la tentation 
** les écritures diaboliques de l’odieuse  tentation (bref les mêmes que mardi)

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> @poussin > j’ai eu la « chance » de les* entendre dire du bien de cet oiseau mardi soir sous TS et j’ai été faible dans la foulée avant le départ mission...
> 
> Maintenant que je les** lis sur le forum, j’humidifie mon slip à chaque post et me félicite de tant de faiblesse de caractère 
> 
> 
> * les petites voix de la tentation 
> ** les écritures diaboliques de l’odieuse  tentation (bref les mêmes que mardi)


Alors que moi j'étais tout fier mardi d'avoir résisté à la promo sachant que j'avais déjà le F-18 et là ce que je lis me fait regretter d'avoir été fort pour une fois.  :tired: 

Bon après, tant mieux qu'il soit super cet avion et un jour il sera mien aussi!!!  :;):

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Je propose que vous arrêtiez de dire du bien du *F-16C* maintenant que son tarif n'est plus en promo.


Si ça peut te rassurer, tout n'est pas parfait... genre quand tu te prends un missile et que tu "meurs" l'avion reste intact.

----------


## Flappie

> Le dernier patch pour IL-2 GB c'est pas fameux, des trims qui ne fonctionnent plus, des capots/ ouvertures de radiateurs qui ne veulent pas s'ouvrir ...





> En lisant la liste du contenu du nouveau patch, tu devrais trouver la solution...


@Gerd : je suppose que pollux parle de ces lignes-là :

_46. It is now possible to assign a trim axis if it was controlled by an axis on a real aircraft (control wheel or lever). The speed of the trim axis is still limited and depends on the aircraft, similar to the adjustable stabilizer. If you use joystick buttons or keyboard for controlling such trimmers, please assign these keys not only to electric trimmers but also to this trim axis;

47. All Pe-2 and Hs-129 have their electric trimmers disabled if the power is turned off. Turning them on and off can be heard and the sound of trim has been replaced with an electric motor sound;

48. The adjustable stabilizer axis is no longer inverted (its direction is changed according to DirectX standard);_




> Alors que moi j'étais tout fier mardi d'avoir résisté à la promo sachant que j'avais déjà le F-18 et là ce que je lis me fait regretter d'avoir été fort pour une fois.


Rassure-toi : dans 2 mois, ils rageront tous parce que cette feature-ci n'est toujours pas implémentée, ou parce que cette feature-là n'est pas conforme à la réalité.  ::trollface::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Si ça peut te rassurer, tout n'est pas parfait... genre quand tu te prends un missile et que tu "meurs" l'avion reste intact.


A priori c'est un bug connu: 
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=250797

----------


## nephyl

> Alors que moi j'étais tout fier mardi d'avoir résisté à la promo sachant que j'avais déjà le F-18 et là ce que je lis me fait regretter d'avoir été fort pour une fois. 
> 
> Bon après, tant mieux qu'il soit super cet avion et un jour il sera mien aussi!!!


Si ça peut te conforter dans ton choix, on ne peut, par exemple, même pas larguer les bidons pour le moment vu que ce n'est pas implémenté. 
Et si tu es trop frustré tu peux toujours leur lâcher un missile dans le dos et plaider l’innocence pour cause d'absence d'IFF  ::ninja::

----------


## frostphoenyx

> A priori c'est un bug connu: 
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=250797


Ah ok merci  ::):

----------


## war-p

> @Gerd : je suppose que pollux parle de ces lignes-là :
> 
> _46. It is now possible to assign a trim axis if it was controlled by an axis on a real aircraft (control wheel or lever). The speed of the trim axis is still limited and depends on the aircraft, similar to the adjustable stabilizer. If you use joystick buttons or keyboard for controlling such trimmers, please assign these keys not only to electric trimmers but also to this trim axis;
> 
> 47. All Pe-2 and Hs-129 have their electric trimmers disabled if the power is turned off. Turning them on and off can be heard and the sound of trim has been replaced with an electric motor sound;
> 
> 48. The adjustable stabilizer axis is no longer inverted (its direction is changed according to DirectX standard);_
> 
> 
> Rassure-toi : dans 2 mois, ils rageront tous parce que cette feature-ci n'est toujours pas implémentée, ou parce que cette feature-là n'est pas conforme à la réalité.


Genre le radar A/S ou le TWS?  ::trollface::

----------


## Galwhen

Il faut être sur l'open beta pour faire tourner le F-16 ? Il n'apparaît pas chez moi  ::mellow:: 



Crotte, faut tout réinstall ? Faut faire quoi ?

Os court.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

> En lisant la liste du contenu du nouveau patch, tu devrais trouver la solution...


Merci, je vais jeter un coup d'oeil.




> @Gerd : je suppose que pollux parle de ces lignes-là :
> 
> _46. It is now possible to assign a trim axis  if it was controlled by an axis on a real aircraft (control wheel or  lever). The speed of the trim axis is still limited and depends on the  aircraft, similar to the adjustable stabilizer. If you use  joystick buttons or keyboard for controlling such trimmers, please  assign these keys not only to electric trimmers but also to this trim  axis;
> 
> 47. All Pe-2 and Hs-129 have their electric trimmers disabled if the power is turned off. Turning them on and off can be heard and the sound of trim has been replaced with an electric motor sound;
> 
> 48. The adjustable stabilizer axis is no longer inverted (its direction is changed according to DirectX standard);_
> 
> 
> Rassure-toi : dans 2 mois, ils rageront tous parce que cette feature-ci  n'est toujours pas implémentée, ou parce que cette feature-là n'est pas  conforme à la réalité.


Merci  :;): 

Mis à part, ce petit soucis de trim et d'ouverture de radiateur, j'ai pas eu de pertes de FPS, seul un petit soucis de stuttering en multi ça devrait se régler sans trop de soucis.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Il faut être sur l'open beta pour faire tourner le F-16 ? Il n'apparaît pas chez moi 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/10/04/7b8...a83c4e5796.jpg
> 
> Crotte, faut tout réinstall ? Faut faire quoi ?
> 
> Os court.


Oui c'est toujours comme ça pour les nouvelles releases. Ben faut installer la version beta en plus, soit en remplacement, selon ton envie/ta place sur ton disque.

----------


## Flappie

> Il faut être sur l'open beta pour faire tourner le F-16 ? Il n'apparaît pas chez moi 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/10/04/7b8...a83c4e5796.jpg
> 
> Crotte, faut tout réinstall ?


Oui, les nouveaux modules sont d'abord publiés sur l'open beta, comme toutes les autres nouveautés du jeu.

Je recommandais auparavant l'utilitaire DCS Updater GUI de Skatezilla pour basculer d'une version à l'autre, mais je trouve la version actuelle tellement compliquée que je vais m'abstenir... Je te propose plutôt de passer par l'outil en ligne de commande d'ED qui se trouve sous \DCS World\bin : 




> DCS_updater.exe update @openbeta

----------


## Cabfire

Pour une fois que Steam à l'air plus intéressant et pratique que le reste ^^

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Ça me branche de voler en coop, j'adore les warbirds, mais je suis une buse. Y-a-t-il un minimum syndical pour envisager de se joindre à vous pour ces missions coop à venir ?


Oui, il y a un minimum syndical : savoir voler décontracté et ne pas avoir d'allergies aux calembours. Et placer le curseur déconne / sérieux à peu près dans la même zone que les Autruches, c'est-à-dire à mi chemin : on raconte de la merde à la radio et on se chambre sans cesse. Mais on aime quand même bien faire des choses carrées. 
Sinon, en matière de niveau, non, ça on s'en fout. Ces premières missions coop seraient comme des entraînements, des one-shots pour s'habituer ou découvrir des appareils. Après, si jamais une campagne coop voit le jour (je croise les doigts, je vais refaire un tour sur l'éditeur tout à l'heure, voir combien de temps je vais tenir avant de me retrouver en position fœtale), ce sera, par tradition, des missions scénarisées, souvent sans possibilité de redécoller comme dans DCS, et avec de la persistance sur les avatars à travers un tableau des pilotes qui résume les sorties / victoires des avatars toujours en vie. Donc on suggère tout de même aux nouveaux de maîtriser a minima le déco / l'atterro et le vol en formation pour que ce ne soit pas trop frustrant. 




> Ca m'intéresse de voler sur Il-2! Je pense avoir également quelques pilotes en réserve qui pourraient l'être aussi!


N'hésite pas à me recontacter en MP ! 




> J'imagine que si besoin, on peut prévoir une première session apprentissage rapide.
> 
> Éventuellement on essaye de s'organiser une soirée pour mercredi prochain ? Puisque j'ai cru comprendre que la soirée semblait convenir.


J'en serai, et je pense qu'il y aura également d'autres Autruches qui ne se feront pas prier pour pour venir étrenner leurs tout nouveaux P-51 ou P-38.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Merci à ceux qui m'ont remonté le moral avec les bugs du F-16.  ::P:

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Merci à ceux qui m'ont remonté le moral avec les bugs du F-16.


De rien  ::):  J'ai passé ma soirée d'hier dessus, franchement, des heures perdues pour rien, quel ennui...  ::ninja::

----------


## Algrael

> Oui, il y a un minimum syndical : savoir voler décontracté et ne pas avoir d'allergies aux calembours. Et placer le curseur déconne / sérieux à peu près dans la même zone que les Autruches, c'est-à-dire à mi chemin : on raconte de la merde à la radio et on se chambre sans cesse. Mais on aime quand même bien faire des choses carrées. 
> Sinon, en matière de niveau, non, ça on s'en fout. Ces premières missions coop seraient comme des entraînements, des one-shots pour s'habituer ou découvrir des appareils. Après, si jamais une campagne coop voit le jour (je croise les doigts, je vais refaire un tour sur l'éditeur tout à l'heure, voir combien de temps je vais tenir avant de me retrouver en position fœtale), ce sera, par tradition, des missions scénarisées, souvent sans possibilité de redécoller comme dans DCS, et avec de la persistance sur les avatars à travers un tableau des pilotes qui résume les sorties / victoires des avatars toujours en vie. Donc on suggère tout de même aux nouveaux de maîtriser a minima le déco / l'atterro et le vol en formation pour que ce ne soit pas trop frustrant. 
> 
> 
> N'hésite pas à me recontacter en MP ! 
> 
> 
> J'en serai, et je pense qu'il y aura également d'autres Autruches qui ne se feront pas prier pour pour venir étrenner leurs tout nouveaux P-51 ou P-38.


MP envoyé!  :;): 

En revanche pour moi les mercredis c'est pas possible. Vous volez d'autres soirs?

----------


## Guy Moquette

> MP envoyé! 
> 
> En revanche pour moi les mercredis c'est pas possible. Vous volez d'autres soirs?


Déjà répondu par MP, mais si l'info en intéresse d'autres, on vole les jeudis et dimanches.

----------


## jeanba

> Le dernier patch pour IL-2 GB c'est pas fameux, des trims qui ne fonctionnent plus, des capots/ ouvertures de radiateurs qui ne veulent pas s'ouvrir ...


Pour les trims, j'ai du tout redéfinir, mais ça marhce.
En effet, il y a maintenant deux types de trim :
Les trims "à roue" qui sont associées à une molette et les trims comme avant.
Le plus simple, c'est d'associer la même touche aux deux, si évidemment tu ne peux pas associer ton trim à un curseur.

----------


## Galwhen

2 DCS complets ça commence à prendre de la place mais au moins ça fonctionne maintenant  ::lol:: 



Merci pour les conseils.

(plus qu'à rebinder :/ )

----------


## Flappie

> (plus qu'à rebinder :/ )


Pas la peine !  ::): 
Tu peux copier-coller tes binds d'un DCS à l'autre. 

Va dans : C:\Users\ton_compte\Saved Games\DCS\ConfigCopie le répertoire "Input"Va dans : C:\Users\ton_compte\Saved Games\DCS.openbeta\ConfigColle

A une époque, je m'étais même fait un lien symbolique pour que chaque modif sur la release soit répercuté sur l'open beta, mais c'était risqué : quand la beta change un truc en lien avec tes bindings, tu risques de péter les bindings de la release.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Bon en A/G je le trouve presque trop performant, la GBU12 tombe au poil de cul près, le TGP est hyper précis et facile, j'ai pas réussi à mettre une bombe à côté.

 Par contre en A/A j'ai un peu de mal mais ça vient de moi et du binding certainement, j'ai pas trop compris le fonctionnement des modes d'acquisition auto (dogfight), du moins du contrôle de ce bouton dogfight et de l'usage du TDC une fois enclenché, des fois ça me met sur le mauvais mode, ou switch vers le missile que je veux pas, mais j'arrive rien à acquérir. Encore une fois ça vient pas de l'EA mais de moi. Et je me fais toujours pas à l'affichage du HUD en BVR, j'ai du mal à comprendre le range. Bref va me falloir du tuto A/A mais sinon je confirme les excellentes impressions générales. A noter que c'est la première fois que je sens autant l'air dans un chasseur, notamment les vents de travers à l'atterrissage. C'est apparemment normal et du à sa petite taille / légèreté mais ça fait plaisir de ressentir ça et de jouer un peu du stick à l'atterrissage.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Bon en A/G je le trouve presque trop performant, la GBU12 tombe au poil de cul près, le TGP est hyper précis et facile, j'ai pas réussi à mettre une bombe à côté.
> 
>  Par contre en A/A j'ai un peu de mal mais ça vient de moi et du binding certainement, j'ai pas trop compris le fonctionnement des modes d'acquisition auto (dogfight), du moins du contrôle de ce bouton dogfight et de l'usage du TDC une fois enclenché, des fois ça me met sur le mauvais mode, ou switch vers le missile que je veux pas, mais j'arrive rien à acquérir. Encore une fois ça vient pas de l'EA mais de moi. Et je me fais toujours pas à l'affichage du HUD en BVR, j'ai du mal à comprendre le range. Bref va me falloir du tuto A/A mais sinon je confirme les excellentes impressions générales. A noter que c'est la première fois que je sens autant l'air dans un chasseur, notamment les vents de travers à l'atterrissage. C'est apparemment normal et du à sa petite taille / légèreté mais ça fait plaisir de ressentir ça et de jouer un peu du stick à l'atterrissage.


Je ne peux que conseiller les nombreuses docs de Falcon BMS, qui expliquent très bien les différents fonctions du HOTAS en fonction de mode, et aussi du Switch dogfight.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je regarderai ça, et entre temps j'ai vu que Matt Wagner avait posté deux tutos sur Youtube à ce sujet !  ::): 


EDIT : les tutos de Matt et un rebind ont suffit, c'est assez clair maintenant et assez ergonomique en effet.

----------


## Flappie

Je n'ai pas encore préparé de mission pour mardi, car j'imagine que bon nombre d'entre vous voudront apprivoiser leur F-16C, actuellement dispo uniquement sur l'open beta. Alors dites-moi, parmi ceux qui volent habituellement les mardis, qui est resté sur la stable et qui peut jouer sur la beta ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je n'ai pas encore préparé de mission pour mardi, car j'imagine que bon nombre d'entre vous voudront apprivoiser leur F-16C, actuellement dispo uniquement sur l'open beta. Alors dites-moi, parmi ceux qui volent habituellement les mardis, qui est resté sur la stable et qui peut jouer sur la beta ?


J'ai les deux sur mon PC donc pas de soucis pour une mission sur la stable mardi (surtout que pour le moment le F-16 est invulnérable et n'a pas d'IFF).

----------


## yuushiro

Je peux switch entre la release et l'OB au besoin. Pour l'instant, j'ai switch sur l'OB pour le F16.

----------


## Flappie

Une réponse d'ED à retenir pour les futures màj du Hornet et du Viper :




> Q: Will Hornet and Viper be feature-tied when it comes to development and update? So if one got AGM-65 (just an example), will the other be getting it at the same time? (or around the same time?)
> *A: We will try to. It is in our interests too.*



Si c'est aussi dans leur intérêt, c'est bon signe.

----------


## war-p

Comme on dit : l'avenir nous le dira...

----------


## jeanba

> Pour ceux qui sont tentés par un retour (ou une découverte) sur IL-2, comme le disait Flappie, on est plusieurs Autruches Volantes qui ont le piston qui démange (non, ça n'a rien de dégoûtant, c'est la nature). Et avec l'annonce de l'existence de ce petit outil pour générer des missions qui a l'air bien plus évolué que ce qu'on a pu voir jusqu'alors, je pense qu'on va rapidement mettre en place des sessions coop (c'est quand même plus sympa pour apprendre qu'un impitoyable serveur pvp). Et si vous n'y connaissez rien en warbirds, sachez qu'on a toujours eu la fibre pédagogique chez les Autruches (la leçon dite "des chasseurs et du lapin" a souvent fait progresser très vite les nouvelles recrues... ).
> 
> Donc si ça vous intéresse, n'hésitez pas à me le faire savoir ici ou en MP (à moi ou à Flappie, d'ailleurs, puisque c'est un sacré emplumé lui aussi).
> 
> Par ailleurs, il y a chez les AV un vieux serpent de mer : une campagne coop que j'aimerais mettre en place. J'ai déjà commencé à travailler dessus, mais comme beaucoup, je me suis heurté à l'âpreté de l'éditeur. Comme je vois que Giledhil a mis en place un serveur avec une trentaine de missions coop, je me dis que certains ont réussi à franchir l'obstacle. Giledhil, si jamais tu me lis : quand j'ai commencé à apprivoiser l'éditeur, je me suis dit que ce serait sûrement utile de me constituer une bibliothèque de templates (une patrouille d'IA en chasse libre, en bombardement, en escorte, des convois, des défenses fixes, etc., avec "seulement" les waypoints, les modèles et les comportements à modifier une fois importés). A ta connaissance, certains ont déjà entrepris ce genre de choses, voire ont partagé leur travail ? Que je sache si je m'apprête à me faire suer pour rien... 
> 
> Voilà... J'avoue que les premières images du Tempest et du P-38 en vol m'ont méchamment filé les crocs...


Je déterre un peu, mais le PWCG de Pat Wilson propsoe un système de campagne "coop", même si je en sais pas trop ce qu'il vaut.
La dernière version est compatible avec les avions de Bobp, mais apparemment, la carte n'est pas encore dispo
ça peut peut être aider ?
https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/forum/99-pwcg-for-bos/

----------


## frostphoenyx

> J'ai les deux sur mon PC donc pas de soucis pour une mission sur la stable mardi (surtout que pour le moment le F-16 est *invulnérable* et n'a pas d'IFF).


Hein ????

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Il peut mourir mais les dégats ne sont pas modélisés pour le moment  ::):

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Il peut mourir mais les dégats ne sont pas modélisés pour le moment


Ah oui, c'est que j'avais rapporté au-dessus. Mais tu peux plus piloter quand même hein  ::P:

----------


## Loloborgo

> Je propose que vous arrêtiez de dire du bien du *F-16C* maintenant que son tarif n'est plus en promo.


Moi je me retiens de ne pas craquer pour Bodenplatte en ce moment !! C'est dur :X

----------


## Giledhil

> Moi je me retiens de ne pas craquer pour Bodenplatte en ce moment !! C'est dur :X


Ne te retiens plus.... rejoins nous...

----------


## Algrael

> Moi je me retiens de ne pas craquer pour Bodenplatte en ce moment !! C'est dur :X


Viens voir mon gros moteur Sabre!  ::ninja::

----------


## ajcrou

En plus pour avoir fait un petit tour sur le Tempest hier soir, vraiment agréable et stable à piloter. Très doux notamment au niveau de la gestion vitesse pour faire de la formation serrée.

Sinon pour revenir sur le sujet du mercredi soir




> J'ai discuté avec Giledhil au sujet d'IL2:GB. On volerait les mercredis soirs. Qui serait intéressé ?


Je pense pour une première que le plus simple est probablement de se donner rendez-vous sur un serveur dog, par exemple celui entraînement de C6 pour faire un peu de remises à niveau si nécessaire / découverte avions, puis partir après sur un serveur plus sérieux style CombatBox (quoiqu'il est très peuplé depuis quelques soirs).

Personnellement, je n'ai malheureusement pas la possibilité de pouvoir héberger une partie.

----------


## Aghora

Attendez...je viens de revenir sur ce topic et le F-16 a été fait AUSSI sur DCS ? On sera plus obligé de jouer à BMS  ::o:  !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Tu as le temps avant qu'il soit aussi complet que BMS, s'il l'est un jour. L'EA vient de commencer  ::):

----------


## Bacab

> Attendez...je viens de revenir sur ce topic et le F-16 a été fait AUSSI sur DCS ? On sera plus obligé de jouer à BMS  !


Ça dépend: si tu souhaites voler sur un avion complet ou dans un environnement cohérent et intéressant BMS reste la seul solution.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je n'ai pas encore préparé de mission pour mardi, car j'imagine que bon nombre d'entre vous voudront apprivoiser leur F-16C, actuellement dispo uniquement sur l'open beta. Alors dites-moi, parmi ceux qui volent habituellement les mardis, qui est resté sur la stable et qui peut jouer sur la beta ?


Les deux mon capitaine  :;): 

Sinon il est bien ce petit F-16. La canopée est encore plus dingue que ce que j'imaginais, l'ergonomie du HOTAS est incroyable, c'est aussi jouissif que le A-10 et en plus c'est intuitif. La réactivité des gaz fait plaisir quand on sort du F-18 et il tourne super bien.
Seul bémol, je trouve les MFD pas lisibles du tout : trop petits, grain crado sur le TGP, luminosité pourrie qui empêche de voir sa position sur le HSD. Après le vert baveux du F-18, je continue à rêver d'un pointu dont le TGP serait aussi lisible que celui du A-10.

Bon, et dommage quand même que ce soit un early access à la Razbam où même les systèmes implémentés ne le sont qu'à moitié (ne pas pouvoir larguer les bidons, dans un avion pour le moment surtout orienté CAP, franchement...), mais bon, au moins on a un pod au lancement...  ::ninja:: 

Ah, petite question pour les pros des emports : pour le moment on ne peut attacher que le TGP au 5R et rien sur le 5L et le 5 central. Je suppose que le 5L peut servir pour un autre pod ou un AIM-120, mais vous savez à quoi sert le "pylône" central sur le F-16 ? Il est tellement bas, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'on peut y mettre.

----------


## Flappie

> Ça dépend: si tu souhaites voler sur un avion complet ou dans un environnement cohérent et intéressant BMS reste la seul solution.


Une bonne fois pour toute, j'aimerais savoir ce qui n'est pas cohérent dans nos missions DCS comparé à BMS. Peux-tu me faire un petit topo ? Des unités manquantes ? Des pratiques interdites ?

Je sais que l'ATC est bien mieux sur BMS, et il y a les campagnes dynamiques, mais à part ces deux éléments, qu'est-ce qui cloche sur DCS ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> vous savez à quoi sert le "pylône" central sur le F-16 ? Il est tellement bas, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'on peut y mettre.


Un pod GE (ALQ-184) ou un bidon de 300 gal.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Un pod GE (ALQ-184) ou un bidon de 300 gal.


Tiens c'est marrant qu'ils ne l'aient pas mis pour le lancement du coup, un bidon ça doit pas être trop compliqué à implémenter

----------


## Wannamama

> Je n'ai pas encore préparé de mission pour mardi, car j'imagine que bon nombre d'entre vous voudront apprivoiser leur F-16C, actuellement dispo uniquement sur l'open beta. Alors dites-moi, parmi ceux qui volent habituellement les mardis, qui est resté sur la stable et qui peut jouer sur la beta ?


Je me suis pas certain de pouvoir être là mardi mais si c'est le cas je repasserai sur la stable  :;): .




> Ah, petite question pour les pros des emports : pour le moment on ne peut attacher que le TGP au 5R et rien sur le 5L et le 5 central. Je suppose que le 5L peut servir pour un autre pod ou un AIM-120, mais vous savez à quoi sert le "pylône" central sur le F-16 ? Il est tellement bas, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'on peut y mettre.


Le 5L peut servir au pod HTS pour le SEAD ou au pod de navigation du système LANTIRN (mais il n'est pas dans la liste d'ED). Le central c'est soit un bidon de 300 gal, soit un pod ECM (celui du A-10C).

Il existait aussi un pod pour un canon de 30mm pour le A-16, une tentative de l'USAF de remplacer le A-10:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Moi je me retiens de ne pas craquer pour Bodenplatte en ce moment !! C'est dur :X


Je ne te remercie pas de me l'avoir remis en tête celui-ci!  ::):

----------


## Bacab

> Une bonne fois pour toute, j'aimerais savoir ce qui n'est pas cohérent dans nos missions DCS comparé à BMS. Peux-tu me faire un petit topo ? Des unités manquantes ? Des pratiques interdites ?
> 
> Je sais que l'ATC est bien mieux sur BMS, et il y a les campagnes dynamiques, mais à part ces deux éléments, qu'est-ce qui cloche sur DCS ?


Historiquement DCS mélange des avions, des cartes, des unités qui proviennent de pleins d'époques différentes et aucune époque n'est complètement représentée : que ce soit sur Persian Gulf ou Caucase il manque des chose pour faire un ordre de bataille cohérent. 
Quelques exemples : 
- les SAM SA-4 et 5 sont manquants alors qu'ils sont/faisaient parties de l'ordre de bataille sur Caucase/PG des années 80 à 2010
- le SA-10 représenté est un hybride d'au moins 2 versions du système séparées de plusieurs années de développement
- tu veux reproduire El Dorado Canyon ? Il manque la plupart des appareils américains (F-111, A-6...)
- Idem avec les Balkans : impossible de représenter le contingent français (deuxième plus gros contributeur après les USA) car il manque Jaguar, Mirage F1, Super Etendard et autres
- Les deux guerres du Golf sont également impossibles à représenter (appareils manquants, SCUD manquant...)

En gros dans DCS tu ne peux représenter qu'un conflit (très) récent (après 2005/7 vu les versions du F-18, F-16, A-10...), uniquement entre les USA et la Russie (les autres pays étant globalement très mal représenté). Sauf que c'est une période qui est très compliquée (l'une des plus compliqué à mon avis) à simuler vu la quantité de choses à prendre en compte (notamment les absents fondamentaux dans DCS : guerre élec. absente, radar air/air embryonnaire, radar air/surface absent, SEAD/DEAD impossible sans l'IA qui est généralement aux fraises, impossible de faire respecter "simplement" des ROE, IFF qui arrivent tout juste dans une version simplifiée, pas de gestion radio intégré...). Et en plus tu ne peux jouer que le coté ricain car du coté russe le matériel est soit absent soit uniquement IA à cause des limitations (justifiées) du gouvernement russe.

Et je ne parle que d'objets physiques absents ou de fonctionnalité, mais je pourrais également ajouté que si tu veux donner vie à une grosse mission il faut passer plusieurs heures dans l'éditeur pour paramétrer les scripts, les trigers...

Je pense sincèrement qu'ED aurait du à un moment donné arrêter une année et un lieu géographique et dire : "on va modéliser toutes les unités présentes cette année la à cet endroit" au lieu de quoi ils se sont dispersés dans une centaine de directions.

Mais je suis d'humeur bougon, ça explique le retour de mes râleries sur DCS. Et pour cause : lorsque je vois la communauté DCS se jeter sur un produit en EA qui viens s'ajouter à une longue liste de produits en EA et que rien n'est jamais finis ça m'exaspère.

J'attends depuis la sorti du F/A-18 qu'il soit terminer pour l'acheter et je crois que je vais attendre encore longtemps.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Le 5L peut servir au pod HTS pour le SEAD ou au pod de navigation du système LANTIRN (mais il n'est pas dans la liste d'ED). Le central c'est soit un bidon de 300 gal, soit un pod ECM (celui du A-10C).


 ::w00t:: 
Ah ouais, j'aurais jamais cru qu'on pourrait faire y rentrer un bidon.




> Il existait aussi un pod pour un canon de 30mm pour le A-16, une tentative de l'USAF de remplacer le A-10:


Oui, j'avais vu ce truc là ! Mais ça a jamais dépassé le stade de prototype non ?
Dommage, ça aurait été très marrant




> Je pense sincèrement qu'ED aurait du à un moment donné arrêter une année et un lieu géographique et dire : "on va modéliser toutes les unités présentes cette année la à cet endroit" au lieu de quoi ils se sont dispersés dans une centaine de directions.


C'est un peu le principe de DCS non ? Ils ont voulu en faire un bac à sable, pas forcément un simulateur poussé de situations militaires réelles.
A la limite le plus gros problème c'est l'incohérence entre leur approche névrotique de la reproduction des appareils (cf. le F-16CJ qui doit n'emporter aucun armement non utilisé par l'USAF en telle année) et le YOLO absolu du monde de jeu.

----------


## Wannamama

> Ah ouais, j'aurais jamais cru qu'on pourrait faire y rentrer un bidon.


Oui, il plus petit que les bidons d'aile et la section n'est pas circulaire :





> Oui, j'avais vu ce truc là ! Mais ça a jamais dépassé le stade de prototype non ?
> Dommage, ça aurait été très marrant


Oui, la précision était désastreuse à cause du pod qui vibrait énormément.

----------


## Flappie

@Bacab : Merci, je comprends mieux où tu veux en venir. C'est vrai que nos scénarii de mission sont pour la plupart complètement fictifs, mais ça ne m'embête pas spécialement parce que je ne suis pas un puriste. Pour moi, ça reste un jeu. Après, j'adorerais un pack historique Vietnam, Iran-Irak ou Lybie-Tchad par exemple, mais on sait bien que ce n'est pas prêt d'arriver. C'est une forme de danger pour ED si un concurrent plus cohérent se pointait. Mais question simulation des appareils, ils ont une grosse marge d'avance.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Dites, vous aussi vous avez du static dégueulasse dans la radio qui se déclenche pendant un démarrage à froid du F-16 ?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Oui, il y a deux boutons (COMM1 COMM2 ou AUDIO1 AUDIO2 de mémoire) dans l'audio control panel ("sous" la manette de gaz) que tu dois tourner d'un cran pour supprimer le bruit. C'est dans ce coin que tu trouves tous les réglages de volumes notamment pour supprimer le morse du TACAN et de l'ILS.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ah super, merci !

----------


## Loloborgo

> Je ne te remercie pas de me l'avoir remis en tête celui-ci!


Désolé!  ::): 


Et Bacab n'a dans le fond pas tord, mais c'est un débat déjà abordé et que l'on sait stérile, les aficionados de BMS ont tjrs argumenté du fait que DCS était un super simu pour faire des ronds dans le ciel, et actionner des boutons, mais que pour avoir qlq chose de sérieux, il fallait se tourner vers BMS. Et c'est une certitude que BMS est une putain de bonne simu pour les barbus.

Mais pour moi DCS est incontournable également, dans sa modernité, son sens du détail et dans ce qu'il nous laisse entrevoir d'évolution dans le futur. Alors oui il est pas fini, décousu, anarchique, on le déteste, mais on l'aime aussi...

Et comme le souligne Flappie, à juste titre, d'une part ça reste un jeu, et de l'autre ça fait travailler les méninges pour inventer des scénarios fictifs ou hypothétiques!

----------


## Flappie

*Soirée DCS du 8 octobre 2019*

En ces temps troublés de sorties simultanées DCS: F-16C / IL-2 BoBp, je vous propose une soirée DCS *sur la release* (donc pas de Viper). Je n'ai pas eu trop le temps de bricoler une mission, donc on jouera celle-ci, _Caucasus Pendulum_, qui me parait parfaite.

Je résume le principe de la mission :

On peut voler BLUE ou RED,Pas de hâte en début de mission : prenez votre temps pour décoller, comme d'habitude. Laissez les unités au sol se mettre en place.Il existe trois camps à capturer. De l'ouest à l'est : Gudauta, Sukhumi et Gali,Au début, tous les camps sont rouges : les BLUE doivent d'abord libérer Gali, puis Sukhumi, puis Gudauta,Fumi rouge = camp rouge / fumi bleu = camp bleu / fumi blanc = camp non occupé,Chez les BLUE, les FAC vous signaleront les unités ennemies si vous le leur demandez (CTLD, menu F10 de la radio),Chez les RED, les FAC vous demanderont de l'aide en lançant des fusées rouges en direction de l'ennemi,En fonction des camps capturés, les forces d'opposition au sol et en l'air seront plus ou moins nombreuses,Les SAM RED de Gudauta sont ravitaillés par des navires : le Viggen a donc un rôle à jouer pour ceux que ça intéresse.On peut demander des renforts CAP IA via le menu F10 de la radio toutes les 30 minutes (pratique si un camp est déséquilibré),On peut aussi demander des pinpoint strikes IA sur des cibles stratégiques (Su-34 chez les RED, F-15E chez les BLUE) : si ces cibles sont à moitié détruites, pas de spawn IA au sol pendant 30 minutes,On peut enfin demander du CAS IA (Su-25T chez les RED, A-10A chez les BLUE),

*Appareils BLUE :*
- Appareils OTAN de FC3
- A-10C
- AV-8B N/A
- F-14B
- F-5E-3
- F/A-18C Lot 20
- M-2000C
- AJS37
- Su-25/Su-25T
- Ka-50 Black Shark 
- L-39ZA 
- Mi-8 
- UH-1H (blue coalition)

*Appareils RED :*
- Appareils soviétiques de FC3
- MiG-19P
- MiG-21bis
- AJS37
- Su-25/Su-25T
- Ka-50 Black Shark 
- L-39ZA
- Mi-8
- UH-1H 

EDIT: On sera tous BLUE.

Pour info, j'ai invité le créateur de la mission à venir voler avec nous, comme il le demande dans le descriptif de sa mission. Pas sûr qu'il vienne, mais s'il vient, il faudra réviser votre italien.  :;):  Il devrait nous rejoindre le serveur vers 21h30, mais sera absent du TS (il peut pas faire de bruit).

Merci de m'indiquer votre camp et votre appareil de prédilection.


*BLUE*
Agar (F/A-18C)
Empnicolas (whatever)
war-p (F/A-18C)
partizan (M-2000C ou F-14B )
Flappie (F-14B RIO ou Viggen)
Jokletox
Dusty
Tux (F/A-18C)


+ Leonardo, le créateur de la mission, qui choisira son camp le soir même.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je vous propose une soirée DCS *sur la release* (donc pas de Viper)


Vu l'état de la nav du F-16, c'est un choix judicieux  ::): 




> Merci de m'indiquer votre camp et votre appareil de prédilection.


Blue, F/A-18

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Haha du pvp de Canards, je regrette de pas pouvoir être là mais ce mardi c'est encore plus impossible que d'habitude  ::'(:

----------


## Flappie

> Haha du pvp de Canards, je regrette de pas pouvoir être là mais ce mardi c'est encore plus impossible que d'habitude


 :Emo: 
Le plus de cette mission, c'est qu'on peut même la jouer uniquement en PvE !

----------


## partizan

Pas de 14 Flappie ?
Ds ce cas je prendrai un M2KC

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Pfoulalala, il a beau être tout pété, je suis déjà amoureux  ::wub:: 

Je ne sais pas à quel point le modèle de vol est réaliste (je n'ai jamais joué à BMS pour comparer), mais j'ai l'impression de faire du CCIP avec un OVNI

----------


## Empnicolas

> *Soirée DCS du 8 octobre 2019*
> 
> En ces temps troublés de sorties simultanées DCS: F-16C / IL-2 BoBp, je vous propose une soirée DCS *sur la release* (donc pas de Viper). Je n'ai pas eu trop le temps de bricoler une mission, donc on jouera celle-ci, _Caucasus Pendulum_, qui me parait parfaite. [...]


Plutot en bleu en je sais pas quoi

----------


## Flappie

> Pas de 14 Flappie ?
> Ds ce cas je prendrai un M2KC


Je voulais occuper le roster RED pour nous pousser vers le PvP. Mais pour le moment, c'est mal parti ! Si je finis BLUE, on sera en Tomcat si tu veux.

----------


## war-p

Je serai en F18, si je suis là...

----------


## Flappie

Je viens d'acheter la campagne Argo pour le Huey de DCS. Je vous en dirai des nouvelles quand je l'aurai terminée.

----------


## ze_droopy

S'il faut équilibrer les camps, je peux toujours ressortir FC3... faut que je me penche sur le binding...

----------


## partizan

> https://youtu.be/TBcImLJlemI


Attention Nico tu as u/l 2X la même vidéo (CCIP)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Attention Nico tu as u/l 2X la même vidéo (CCIP)


Si c'est en fin de vidéo il y a un lien vers la playlist et un lien la vidéo

----------


## Jokletox

En rouge pour tâter du PvP me plairait bien mais je connais bien que le 18... Faudrait que je resorte FC3 ! Il ferait quoi le Huey rouge ?

----------


## Flappie

> Il ferait quoi le Huey rouge ?


Bonne question !  :^_^:  Vu qu'il y a du blindé au sol, je pense qu'il est un peu suicidaire de tenter le Huey.

J'ai testé rapidement la mission en Su-25 cet aprem : la CAP IA BLUE m'en a mis plein la tronche, et ma CAP à moi a fui la queue entre les jambes ! Comme on est en infériorité numérique côté RED, je pense qu'on va laisser tomber le PvP pour ce mardi. Allez, tout le monde en BLUE !

----------


## Flappie

Update de Heatblur au sujet du suivi des modules Viggen et F-14 : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=251618

----------


## Zevka

Sans grande surprise la campagne de Third Wire n'a pas aboutie : https://fundrazr.com/31YZNe?ref=ab_0...oIB9mQqSdUwoIB, comme prévu ils sortiront l'update quand même mais plus tard. En attendant, tout ceux qui ont partagé ont reçu gratuitement la version complète du jeu (le dernier package sorti avec la totalité des addons et DLCs inclut).

----------


## Flappie

En parlant de potentiels concurrents de DCS, j'ai creusé un peu sur Twitter pour trouver des infos sur le futur simu de Microprose. D'après les vidéos que j'ai pu trouver, ça ressemble vraiment à un ArmA/Battlefield : un FPS + véhicules + aéronefs, mais à l'échelle du *monde* (comme le prochain Flight Simulator).

----------


## ze_droopy

Quel rapport avec Microprose?
TitanIM est un concurrent récent de VBS, le versant pro d'ArmA. C'est un simu à destination des pros, pas du grand public.
Ou alors Microprose devient le studio qui travaille sur une version grand public? (comme l'a fait Bohemia avec VBS/ArmA)

----------


## Tugais

L'un des fondateurs de TitanIM est aussi aux commandes de Microprose il me semble.

*Edit :* Après quelques secondes de recherche j'ai trouvé l'info et c'est bien le cas. David Lagetti est la personne en question, il a racheté Microprose cette année.

----------


## ze_droopy

Donc effectivement, peut-être un futur concurrent d'ArmA...

----------


## frostphoenyx

D'ailleurs ça donne quoi ArmA au niveau des aéronefs / hélicos ? j'y ai plus joué depuis la sortie...

----------


## Herman Speed

> D'ailleurs ça donne quoi ArmA au niveau des aéronefs / hélicos ? j'y ai plus joué depuis la sortie...


Au niveau des avions, c'est du vol ultra simplifié. (les cartes sont trop petites pour des avions à réaction)
Au niveau des hélicoptères, ils ont repris le modèle de Take On Helicopters. 

C'est toujours de la simulation ultra allégée.
La partie hélicoptère par rapport aux avions est la plus intéressante, car au cœur du jeu qui est l'infanterie.










C'est du niveau des jeux EA - JANES ATF - du quasi arcade

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ok merci  :;):

----------


## Flappie

J'éprouve de la nostalgie pour les hélicos d'ArmA. Je prenais mon pied en transportant les copains en UH-60 ou en MH-6. Je jouais assez peu en tant que fantassin.

Par la suite, ED/Belsimtek ont successivement publié leurs Ka-50, Huey et Mi-8, et j'ai progressivement lâché mes copains d'ArmA/A2.

Mais, si les hélicos de DCS sont bien plus réalistes (systèmes, modèle de vol), je ne ressens plus le frisson que j'éprouvais sur ArmA : la responsabilité est lourde lorsqu'on transporte de vrais joueurs. Si on se crashe, on leur fait perdre de précieuses mintues. Et quand ils nous appellent au milieu de la pampa pour une évacuation, ils sont très reconnaissants en nous voyant nous poser auprès d'eux.

Alors si Microprose nous sort un ArmA-like avec des hélicos dotés d'un *vrai* modèle de vol, je signe.  ::w00t::  Mais je doute qu'ils se lancent un défi pareil, qui revient à faire cohabiter dans le même jeu deux niches de joueurs différents.

----------


## TuxFr78

> *soirée dcs du 8 octobre 2019*
> 
> merci de m'indiquer votre camp et votre appareil de prédilection.
> 
> *blue*
> agar (f/a-18c)
> empnicolas (whatever)
> war-p (f/a-18c)
> partizan (m-2000c ou f-14b )
> ...


f/a-18c  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'éprouve de la nostalgie pour les hélicos d'ArmA. Je prenais mon pied en transportant les copains en UH-60 ou en MH-6. Je jouais assez peu en tant que fantassin.
> 
> Par la suite, ED/Belsimtek ont successivement publié leurs Ka-50, Huey et Mi-8, et j'ai progressivement lâché mes copains d'ArmA/A2.
> 
> Mais, si les hélicos de DCS sont bien plus réalistes (systèmes, modèle de vol), je ne ressens plus le frisson que j'éprouvais sur ArmA : la responsabilité est lourde lorsqu'on transporte de vrais joueurs. Si on se crashe, on leur fait perdre de précieuses mintues. Et quand ils nous appellent au milieu de la pampa pour une évacuation, ils sont très reconnaissants en nous voyant nous poser auprès d'eux.
> 
> Alors si Microprose nous sort un ArmA-like avec des hélicos dotés d'un *vrai* modèle de vol, je signe.  Mais je doute qu'ils se lancent un défi pareil, qui revient à faire cohabiter dans le même jeu deux niches de joueurs différents.


C’est vrai qu’en tant qu’ancien (gros) joueur de BF2 3 et 4 j’aimais bien les helicos et le support à l’infanterie mais c’était très arcade
Ça me parait mission impossible d’arriver à créer une simulation sur le même principe

----------


## ze_droopy

Les avions dans ArmA sont excellents pour qui veut faire du vrai JTACing, avec le 9 LINE etc.. (l'armée de l'air entraîne ses JTAC sur VBS). Mais ils sont limités a ça. Ça reste très gratifiants (et difficile) de faire du CAS efficace pour faire avancer/défendre ses potes au sol, comme pour les hélicos d'ailleurs.
Mais c'est de l'entraînement de procédure/tactique, pas de la study-sim avionique ou modèle de vol.

----------


## jeanba

> Sans grande surprise la campagne de Third Wire n'a pas aboutie : https://fundrazr.com/31YZNe?ref=ab_0...oIB9mQqSdUwoIB, comme prévu ils sortiront l'update quand même mais plus tard. En attendant, tout ceux qui ont partagé ont reçu gratuitement la version complète du jeu (le dernier package sorti avec la totalité des addons et DLCs inclut).


Effectivement, je viens de recevoir ma license

----------


## Algrael

Merci aux Autruches/Canards pour le vol sur Il-2 hier soir, c'était vraiment sympathique et je repasserai avec plaisir!  :;): 



Quelques screens!

----------


## ze_droopy

Polychop bouge encore!

----------


## Flappie

Mouais. Je n'ai pas l'impression que la situation autour du Kiowa ait beaucoup évolué depuis un an et demi.
Voici un communiqué de NineLine (ED) de mars 2018 :




> Just a bit of info on this guys, as ED doesn't want to see you teased unfairly, but *Polychop doesn't have a license for this, as this module license is currently held by another 3rd Party*. ED has communicated this to Polychop, so we are not sure why they keep teasing it. But, we want you to know what is up.


Et voici un extrait du post de Polychop du jour :




> With multiple parties involved and no signed contract we could not share as much information with the community as we would have liked. *We have to point out that at this moment, no contract has been signed yet* but the latest draft is one we think all parties can agree to. With a contract on the table that is acceptable for all parties involved, the time has come for us to share with you the status of development.


J'ai l'impression qu'ils tentent un "quitte ou double", en faisant appel à la communauté pour qu'elle crie "je le veux", dans l'espoir qu'ED suivra la foule. Mais je ne suis pas certain que la foule aide Polychop, parce qu'on n'a pas eu d'aperçu du modèle de vol de la bête, alors que c'est là que le bât blesse chez Polychop.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je te trouve très pessimiste face à une update au ton positif. C'est sûr que les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les croient, mais ils reconnaissent les faiblesses de la Gazelle, affirment avoir appris et perfectionné un modèle de vol, et considére la signature des contrats avec Bell et ED comme imminents.
Pas sûr que la communauté ait sont mot à dire dans ce genre d'affaire.
J'ai envie d'y croire.

----------


## Flappie

Polychop avait exactement le même ton réjoui en 2018, alors qu'ED expliquait qu'ils n'avaient pas signé d'accord avec eux concernant l'appareil. Or Polychop dit bien que le fameux contrat n'est toujours pas signé. D'où mon doute.

J'adorerais pouvoir piloter le Kiowa dans DCS,  mais je n'ai pas envie d'espérer pour rien. J'attends un message positif venant d'ED avant de sortir le champagne.

----------


## ze_droopy

Par contre tu as raison, c'est quitte ou double pour Polychop: si le Kiowa n'est pas irréprochable, étant donnée la réputation qu'ils se sont faite avec la Gazelle, je m'attends à ne plus voir ni de Gazelle ni de Kiowa dans DCS. #VEAO

----------


## nephyl

Je ne serai pas présent ce soir.  ::sad::

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Merci aux Autruches/Canards pour le vol sur Il-2 hier soir, c'était vraiment sympathique et je repasserai avec plaisir! 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/10/07/d47...22b2163.md.jpg
> 
> Quelques screens!


Et je te confirme que c'était vachement agréable pour nous aussi (et ce P-38, quel panard !). Reviens quand tu veux !

----------


## Bacab

Mercredi sur il-2 ça tient toujours ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Petit retard pour ce soir mais j'arrive

----------


## Giledhil

> Mercredi sur il-2 ça tient toujours ?


J'en suis, si ça se confirme !

----------


## ze_droopy

_- "On va peut-être s'abriter sous l'aile, vu la tempête de merde qui nous attend..."
- "Ouais la prochaine fois que tu attaques des navires, tu m'éjectes d'abord hein..."_

Bien sympa cette mission, merci Kangoo super efficace, et j'ai encore appris des trucs (d'urgence  ::siffle:: ) sur le F-14.

----------


## Flappie

_- "Cap au nord, Capitaine !"
- "Mais non ! C'est cap au sud !!!"
- "Euh, ça va les gars, on vous dérange pas ? On peut décoller ?"_

----------


## war-p

Bon, j'ai enfin compris comment bien me servir du litening du f18  ::lol:: , notez aussi que l'on voit sur le SA là où pointe le sensor actuel (genre là où cherche le agm65e, ou l'endroit visé pour le tpod etc).
Sinon, à part ça le radar sam résistant à l'agm88, vraiment ça craint  ::(: .
Ah et sinon les cbu99 fonctionne bien bizarrement  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Mercredi sur il-2 ça tient toujours ?


C'est toujours ok ? Si oui, on commence vers quelle heure ? on se réunit sur quel TS ?


Mission DCS bien sympa hier, par contre message surtout au F-14 d'hier (et aussi un peu pour tout le monde aussi, moi inclu): il serai intéressant que vous paramétriez vos wishper car quand on entend  qu'une des deux personnes, ca deviens vite lourd. 
Il serait aussi intéressant que vous préveniez de ce que vous faite car par moment avec les autres et pas juste votre RIO/Pilote surtout si vous passer d'un mix CAP/CAS (avec 2-3 phoenix et 2 AIM-9, 2GBU-12+TGP) avec de la CAS (4 GBU-12+TGP, 1 phoenix et 2 AIM-9) alors qu'il n'y a plus de CAP sur zone avec du Mig-29/Su-27 dans le secteur:
On a commencé la mission avec 2 personnes partie en CAP et en milieu de soirée, quand je demande si il y a du monde en CAP dans la zone, on me répond qu'il n'y a plus personne en CAP alors que j'ai 2 Mig-29 au cul  :Emo: .

Tout ca pour dire qu'il faut qu'on arrête de voler chacun dans son coin mais qu'on garde des "rôles": je suis partie en SEAD initallement, j'ai pas trouvé d'AA sur Sukumi, du coup je suis passé en CAS avec de la GBU-12 mais dès que le Sa-11 est réapparu, je suis repassé en SEAD.

Voila petit "coup de gueule" terminé

----------


## ajcrou

> C'est toujours ok ? Si oui, on commence vers quelle heure ? on se réunit sur quel TS ?


Personnellement, j'avais proposé la chose suivante (mais si quelqu'un a une autre idée, aucun souci) :

1°: Rendez-vous vers 20h45 / 21h00 (je peux difficilement avant) ;

2°: On commence par une séance de remises à niveau / découverte avion (si nécessaire) sur un serveur dog style entraînement (celui de C6 est assez bien fait, par exemple) et par la même occasion déterminer le ou les avions à privilégier selon ce que chacun possède.

3°: Puis on continue la soirée sur un serveur plus sérieux (type Combatbox ou équivalent) pour s'organiser une petite mission en fonction des objectifs.

Pour le vocal, aucune idée. J'avais pensé au Mumble de CPC, mais si il y a d'autres habitudes ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Personnellement, j'avais proposé la chose suivante (mais si quelqu'un a une autre idée, aucun souci) :
> 
> 1°: Rendez-vous vers 20h45 / 21h00 (je peux difficilement avant) ;


21H c'est très bien surtout qu'avec les canard on a l'habitude de voler plutot entre 21h-21h30




> 2°: On commence par une séance de remises à niveau / découverte avion (si nécessaire) sur un serveur dog style entraînement (celui de C6 est assez bien fait, par exemple) et par la même occasion déterminer le ou les avions à privilégier selon ce que chacun possède.
> 
> 3°: Puis on continue la soirée sur un serveur plus sérieux (type Combatbox ou équivalent) pour s'organiser une petite mission en fonction des objectifs.


Du coup on volerai plutôt de quel coté (allemand ou soviéto-allié) ?




> Pour le vocal, aucune idée. J'avais pensé au Mumble de CPC, mais si il y a d'autres habitudes ?


Je crois que le soucis avec le Mumble CPC c'est qu'il faut s'inscrire et une validation d'un modo sans parlé de ceux ayant perdu leur certificat de validation.
Après en autre possibilité, il y a le Discord fait par Papagueff sauf si Flappie nous autorise à utilise son TS ?

----------


## ajcrou

> 21H c'est très bien surtout qu'avec les canard on a l'habitude de voler plutot entre 21h-21h30


Parfait, cela m'arrange ayant aussi les même habitudes.




> Du coup on volerai plutôt de quel coté (allemand ou soviéto-allié) ?


J'aurais envie de dire qu'on déterminera en fonction des présents, des préférences et des avions disponibles (personnellement, j'ai toutes les extensions, il me manque juste le Mc 202 et le U-2 en collector). Idéalement, si on est assez nombreux, il serait bien de se mettre d'accord sur un chasseur et un bombardier pour faire ultérieurement des missions plus complètes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je crois que le soucis avec le Mumble CPC c'est qu'il faut s'inscrire et une validation d'un modo sans parlé de ceux ayant perdu leur certificat de validation.
> Après en autre possibilité, il y a le Discord fait par Papagueff sauf si Flappie nous autorise à utilise son TS ?


Aucuns soucis pour le Mumble CPC.

Éventuellement, on peut utiliser le TS officiel de BoS ? Il y a plusieurs salons disponibles (je viens de vérifier à l'instant).

----------


## frostphoenyx

Y'a des canards qui jouent la branche beta de DCS ? je me sens seul là  ::P: 

Ca m'aurait bien dit de vous rejoindre sur IL2 mais je suis nul et en plus j'y joue à la souris avec toutes les aides ( pas taper ! )  ::P:

----------


## ze_droopy

Perso j'ai les deux installés mais je vole rarement solo.

----------


## Tugais

La branche beta c'est le mal !

----------


## ajcrou

> Ca m'aurait bien dit de vous rejoindre sur IL2 mais je suis nul


C'est tout l'intérêt d'apprendre en multi.




> et en plus j'y joue à la souris


 :tired:

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Perso j'ai les deux installés mais je vole rarement solo.


Ok  ::): 




> La branche beta c'est le mal !


Oui mais moi je vole en Viper  :B): 




> 


Pas taper j'ai dit !

----------


## ajcrou

Mais plus sérieusement, c'est vraiment jouable avec la souris ? Je me suis toujours posé la question depuis l'apparition de cette possibilité sous RoF et jamais osé faire le test.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je vais attendre la prochaine promo sur BoS, pas envie de balancer 50 € sur un jeu que je ne lancerai peut-être pas bien souvent.

----------


## Azmodan

@ frostphoenyx : J'utilise cette branche aussi ! Ce n'est pas sale  :^_^:

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Mais plus sérieusement, c'est vraiment jouable avec la souris ? Je me suis toujours posé la question depuis l'apparition de cette possibilité sous RoF et jamais osé faire le test.


Oui. Plus facile pour viser, par contre tu contrôles moins précisément l'avion, genre tu peux partir en tonneau même si c'était pas le but...




> @ frostphoenyx : J'utilise cette branche aussi ! Ce n'est pas sale


Top ! Du coup...

----------


## Flappie

> Mission DCS bien sympa hier, par contre message surtout au F-14 d'hier (et aussi un peu pour tout le monde aussi, moi inclu): il serai intéressant que vous paramétriez vos wishper car quand on entend  qu'une des deux personnes, ca deviens vite lourd. 
> Il serait aussi intéressant que vous préveniez de ce que vous faite car par moment avec les autres et pas juste votre RIO/Pilote surtout si vous passer d'un mix CAP/CAS (avec 2-3 phoenix et 2 AIM-9, 2GBU-12+TGP) avec de la CAS (4 GBU-12+TGP, 1 phoenix et 2 AIM-9) alors qu'il n'y a plus de CAP sur zone avec du Mig-29/Su-27 dans le secteur:
> On a commencé la mission avec 2 personnes partie en CAP et en milieu de soirée, quand je demande si il y a du monde en CAP dans la zone, on me répond qu'il n'y a plus personne en CAP alors que j'ai 2 Mig-29 au cul .
> 
> Tout ca pour dire qu'il faut qu'on arrête de voler chacun dans son coin mais qu'on garde des "rôles": je suis partie en SEAD initallement, j'ai pas trouvé d'AA sur Sukumi, du coup je suis passé en CAS avec de la GBU-12 mais dès que le Sa-11 est réapparu, je suis repassé en SEAD.
> 
> Voila petit "coup de gueule" terminé


Merci pour ton retour.
Je réponds pour Zan et moi-même. Après 2 heures de mission en CAP, on pensait le ciel bien dégagé (on s'est fait un paquet de chasseurs). On a donc décollé avec un seul AIM-54, mais c'était sans compter sur les super scripts de la mission de Leonardo qui veillent au grain pour que notre CAP ne s'ennuie pas trop… Ironie de l'histoire, nous, on a souvent été emmerdés par les SAM ennemis (principalement le SA-11).

----------


## Azmodan

@ frostphoenyx : Ça serait avec plaisir, j'espère que t'es pas trop regardant sur l'expérience et le skill de tes ailiers  :^_^:

----------


## frostphoenyx

> @ frostphoenyx : Ça serait avec plaisir, j'espère que t'es pas trop regardant sur l'expérience et le skill de tes ailiers


Pas du tout, je regarde souvent les touches dans le menu si ça peut te rassurer  :;):

----------


## Azmodan

Ça me va très bien  :^_^:

----------


## Jokletox

Pas pu être là hier soir et pas sûr non plus pour ce soir sur IL2  ::(:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Mission DCS bien sympa hier, par contre message surtout au F-14 d'hier (et aussi un peu pour tout le monde aussi, moi inclu): il serai intéressant que vous paramétriez vos wishper car quand on entend  qu'une des deux personnes, ca deviens vite lourd.


Mea culpa. Je ne suis pas suffisamment habitué à voler en F-14 en multi, donc par par habitude j'utilise le PTT général. Vous avez du aussi m'entendre commencer des bouts de phrases avant de réaliser que j'étais sur le mauvais PTT. Désolé. Ça va venir...
Je vais configurer la stéréo sur TS, ça viendra plus vite.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Ça me va très bien


Faut qu'on organise ça alors !

----------


## Flappie

> Je vais configurer la stéréo sur TS, ça viendra plus vite.


Tu m'expliqueras, ça m'intéresse.

----------


## Jokletox

> Tu m'expliqueras, ça m'intéresse.


Sinon on utilise SRS  ::siffle::

----------


## partizan

> Tu m'expliqueras, ça m'intéresse.


J’ai utilisé ça avec SRS 
- gauche intercom
- droite uhf
- g+ d u/vhf 

Si on peut paramétrer TS de la sorte c’est top !

----------


## ze_droopy

Bon, en fait avec TS ça ne peut pas marcher comme ça... C'est réglable par client, mais pas par whisper/normal ni même par canal  ::(: .
Je vais regarder si je peux bricoler un plugin pour ajouter ça...

----------


## TuxFr78

Très bonne mission hier malgré mes différents problèmes : joystick qui perdait son retour de force, disparition soudaine d’avion rouge en face de moi, lock radar aléatoire, kill confirmé 3minutes après, ...
Après un rapide check sur tacview et un test sur une mission simple je pense avoir trouvé le problème  ::): 
Mon pc est moins puissant que la conf minimale sur pas mal de points et mon cpu sature totalement  ::(: 
Tout ça pour dire : qu’est ce que vous me recommandez comme conf pour faire du dcs en sachant que je vais garder ma GeForce 1060 uniquement ?
Je fais que du dcs sur ce pc donc pas besoin d’un monstre hein  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Au fait, pour "mon" TS, c'est Ok pour IL-2. Mais dans mon esprit, c'est le TS du topic, donc la question ne se pose pas.  :;): 

Pour DCS, il faut un proco récent et surtout au moins 16Go de RAM. Quelle est ta conf actuelle ?

----------


## TuxFr78

> Pour DCS, il faut un proco récent et surtout au moins 16Go de RAM. Quelle est ta conf actuelle ?


16Go ca c’est bon mais le cpu c’est un core i7 2600 de ....... 2011. Recent non ?  :;): 
Sur les grosses missions comme hier il tourne à 100% et j’ai des chutes de fps

----------


## Flappie

J'ai récemment quitté mon i5 3570K de 2012 pour un Ryzen 2700X. Il chauffe un peu trop à mon goût. J'ai dû acheter un ventirad pour évacuer la chaleur correctement. Si j'avais su, j'aurais investi un peu plus pour rester chez Intel, mais le Ryzen fait très bien tourner DCS.

Voici ma conf complète :

Ryzen 2700X
32 Go de RAM (pratique pour lancer un serveur dédié en parallèle du jeu)
MSI X470 Gaming Plus
GeForce 1080 Ti

Concernant les retards d'annonce des kills de la mission d'hier, je pense avoir constaté la même chose. J'avais également des tracks radar qui disparaissaient mais c'était peut-être dû aux montagnes. En tout cas, il s'agissait toujours de cibles volant très bas (hélicos ?).

Attention en achetant une carte mère: vérifie bien sur le site du constructeur les RAM préconisées, parce qu'elles ne sont pas toujours compatibles.

----------


## TuxFr78

> J'ai récemment quitté mon i5 3570K de 2012 pour un Ryzen 2700X. Il chauffe un peu trop à mon goût. J'ai dû acheter un ventirad pour évacuer la chaleur correctement. Si j'avais su, j'aurais investi un peu plus pour rester chez Intel, mais le Ryzen fait très bien tourner DCS.
> 
> Voici ma conf complète :
> 
> Ryzen 2700X
> 32 Go de RAM (pratique pour lancer un serveur dédié en parallèle du jeu)
> MSI X470 Gaming Plus
> GeForce 1080 Ti
> 
> ...


Même les su25 et les mig29 disparaissaient. Je suivais des bleus en dogfight à 15000 pieds et impossible de locker quoi que ce soit quel que soit le mode radar (j’ai cru être dans un 2000 !)
Pas de souci avec les AIM-9X pourtant 

Pour la conf, je pense partir sur un ryzen 3600
Ca a l’air d’être un bon compromis perf / conso / temperature 
16Go de RAM pour commencer
Reste à choisir la CM : probablement une X570 mais j’ai peur que le ventilo dessus fasse du bruit

----------


## Chaussette

Pour la conf, 16 Go de RAM sera suffisant, la GTX 1060 aussi (pour jouer en Full HD et désactiver quelques options gourmandes).

Pour le processeur, un quad core sera amplement suffisant, ce qui est important est la fréquence !
Donc il vaut mieux privilégier un quad core à 4.5 Ghz qu'un hexacore à 4 Ghz.

----------


## Flappie

@Tux : Vu le prix de la RAM, je te conseille de passer directement à 32 Go. Ca t'éviteras de chercher une barrette compatible dans 3 ans. Mais si c'est seulement pour DCS, il se contente de 16 Go (pour le moment).

----------


## TuxFr78

> Pour la conf, 16 Go de RAM sera suffisant, la GTX 1060 aussi (pour jouer en Full HD et désactiver quelques options gourmandes).
> 
> Pour le processeur, un quad core sera amplement suffisant, ce qui est important est la fréquence !
> Donc il vaut mieux privilégier un quad core à 4.5 Ghz qu'un hexacore à 4 Ghz.


Effectivement j’ai oublié de dire que je joue en full HD
Merci pour l’info sur la fréquence je vais regarder ça de près 




> @Tux : Vu le prix de la RAM, je te conseille de passer directement à 32 Go. Ca t'éviteras de chercher une barrette compatible dans 3 ans. Mais si c'est seulement pour DCS, il se contente de 16 Go (pour le moment).


Ca parait sage en effet. Ça dépendra du budget du cpu  ::):

----------


## Kiloutyg

C'est quoi ton budget Tux? Tu as quoi comme boitier? Tu as quoi comme alimentation? Tu as quoi comme SSD? ET tu joues en full HD a quelles frequences? Tu veux une config silencieuse si j'ai bien compris? Tu as quoi comme ventirad actuellement?  

Si tu avais un 2600K on pourarait considerer que overclocker a 4.5-4.8 tu pourrais t'en sortir. Sinon la frequence n'a rien a voir avec les perfs réelles d'un proco, tu peux prendre un Q9550 le mettre a 5ghz tu auras toujours de la merde, c'est pour ça que AMD propose des cpu avec des fréquences moindres qu'intel et des perf equivalentes.  

Les quad-core c'est finis, 6 cores mini pour jouer ou quoi sinon tu perds du frics. Surtout si tu comptes faire comme la precedentes config et attendre 8 ans avant d'en changer.   

Ne t'inquietes pas du bruit du ventilos du chipset pour les x570, dans un bon boitier tu ne veras pas la dif avec HDD et le reste.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et te sens tu capable de le monter toi même ce PC?

----------


## TuxFr78

> C'est quoi ton budget Tux? Tu as quoi comme boitier? Tu as quoi comme alimentation? Tu as quoi comme SSD? ET tu joues en full HD a quelles frequences? Tu veux une config silencieuse si j'ai bien compris? Tu as quoi comme ventirad actuellement?  
> 
> Si tu avais un 2600K on pourarait considerer que overclocker a 4.5-4.8 tu pourrais t'en sortir. Sinon la frequence n'a rien a voir avec les perfs réelles d'un proco, tu peux prendre un Q9550 le mettre a 5ghz tu auras toujours de la merde, c'est pour ça que AMD propose des cpu avec des fréquences moindres qu'intel et des perf equivalentes.  
> 
> Les quad-core c'est finis, 6 cores mini pour jouer ou quoi sinon tu perds du frics. Surtout si tu comptes faire comme la precedentes config et attendre 8 ans avant d'en changer.   
> 
> Ne t'inquietes pas du bruit du ventilos du chipset pour les x570, dans un bon boitier tu ne veras pas la dif avec HDD et le reste.


Le pc est dans la chambre donc le silence est important. Ma config actuelle c’est :
i7 2600k
16go ddr3
SSD Samsung 500go (860 evo ?)
GeForce GTX 1060
Le tout dans un boîtier Lian Li assez récent

En gros il faut que je change cpu+cm
J’ai déjà de la Ddr4 à mettre dessus 

Je voudrais pas dépasser 600€ c’est pour ça que je regardais les ryzen 3600

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et te sens tu capable de le monter toi même ce PC?


Ca oui  ::): 
Je les ai tous monté jusque là mais je suis plus trop l’évolution du matos d’où mes questions 
C’est DCS qui me force à changer de PC (le reste se passe sur la PS4)

----------


## Kiloutyg

Tu as quoi comme alim? Elle date de quand? La ddr4 c'est quoi? Pour ryzen la memoire c'est assez important. 
Niveau SSD tu peux passer sur nvme, mais si tu as bien un 860 evo, tu ne veras pas trop la diff, donc ça ne sert pas a grands chose. 
Le format du boitier est compatible avec le format ATX? 

https://www.alzashop.com/bargain-pac...utAutoChange=1

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ceci dit perso je pense qu'il est aussi interessant de passer directement sur du huit coeurs, mais si ton budget est de 600€, ça fait encore trop chere si tu ne vas pas vers du Intel d'occaz style Haswel-E/Broadwell-E

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ou du Zen+ comme Flappie

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(Je ne connais pas alzashop, j'ai vu ce truc sur dealabs et niveau prix c'est cool et le matos est tres bon)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et si tu as un 2600K tu peux t'essayer a l'overclocking, à partir de 4,5ghz, tu as des perfs equivalente par coeur a ce qu'a flappie, si ta memoire est aussi cadencée dans les 2133-2400mts.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dans les deux cas et si tu as bien de la DDR4 a utilisé, ça devrait te laisser le budget pour upper ta carte graphique. 1070/VEGA56 ça tourne dnas les 180-250€ d'occaz, les rx5700 sont deja dans les 250 d'occaz.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et d'ailleurs niveau refroidissement du CPU tu as quoi sous la main?

----------


## TuxFr78

> Tu as quoi comme alim? Elle date de quand? La ddr4 c'est quoi? Pour ryzen la memoire c'est assez important. 
> 
> Niveau SSD tu peux passer sur nvme, mais si tu as bien un 860 evo, tu ne veras pas trop la diff, donc ça ne sert pas a grands chose. 
> Le format du boitier est compatible avec le format ATX? 
> 
> https://www.alzashop.com/bargain-pac...utAutoChange=1
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ...


La ram c’est de la gskill ripjaws en 3600 cl16
L’alimentation c’est une Corsair 600w qui doit avoir 4 ans
L’OC j’ai essayé mais ma CM est une carte pour workstation et elle est pas optimisée pour ça donc gain très léger
Pour le ssd je suis d’accord. Pas forcément de gain sensible 
Pour la CG je vais attendre l’année prochaine je pense

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et d'ailleurs niveau refroidissement du CPU tu as quoi sous la main?


Rien de précis pour l’instant 
Ventilo d’origine du futur cpu  ::):

----------


## Kiloutyg

Ok, de base je suis aps sure que dans le truc que je t'ais mis il y'ai un ventirad, je conseille d'en acheter un vrais en plus, surtout pour les ryzen 3000, ça se trouve a partir de 15€ d'occaz et generalement 30-50€ neuf pour du bon matos silencieux. exemple de tres bon tres silencieux : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07BYP9S95 

Si tu avais eu un SSD moins bon qu'un 860evo y aurait du gain mais là, bof, aprés y a des occaz cool genre :  https://www.ebay.fr/itm/SSD-Samsung-...4b72%7Ciid%3A1

Très bon kit de ram, tu as les ref precises sous la main?

Pour la CG si tu es en 1080p 60fps en ecran, tu n'es pas pressé c'est sur. Selon ce que tu prends il serait sage de voir si un changement d'alim ne serait pas opportuns.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Niveau carte mere je te conseille d'entrée la ASUS x570 p qui est le premier prix qui fonctionne bien et ne te feras pas faux bon, même si tu passes sur 3700-3900 a l'avenir. Sinon il faut mieux taper dans du x470 directement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Aprés perso j'ai une pref pour les mobo Aorus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Cheap ventirad qui fait un bon boulo : https://fr.aliexpress.com/af/snowman...itch_new_app=y

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et du coups si tu "n'as que" le cpu et la mobo a changer, je te conseil de partir directement pour un r7 3700x.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

J'ai un R7 2700X avec un Ventirad Be Quiet Shadowrock 2 (60 euros max neuf) et aucun problème de chauffe, le tout relativement silencieusement.

----------


## Kiloutyg

https://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...n11018727.html

----------


## TuxFr78

Ok. Merci pour vos avis
Je compile ca ce soir  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

@Tux : je te conseille la section Hardware du forum pour une bonne aide et de bons conseils d'upgrade de ton matos. Et en plus ça évitera la HS  ::):

----------


## TuxFr78

> @Tux : je te conseille la section Hardware du forum pour une bonne aide et de bons conseils d'upgrade de ton matos. Et en plus ça évitera la HS


Je pensais pas motiver autant  ::): 
Et puis je voulais des retours de joueurs dcs

----------


## Giledhil

> Au fait, pour "mon" TS, c'est Ok pour IL-2. Mais dans mon esprit, c'est le TS du topic, donc la question ne se pose pas.


Du coup, c'est quoi les coordonnées de ce fameux TS?
Je serai là vers 21h - 21h15, le temps de coucher les gnomes.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Du coup, c'est quoi les coordonnées de ce fameux TS?
> Je serai là vers 21h - 21h15, le temps de coucher les gnomes.


Adresse TS envoyé en MP

----------


## Bacab

> Adresse TS envoyé en MP


C'est le même que celui des autruches ou c'est un autre ?

----------


## ajcrou

> Du coup, c'est quoi les coordonnées de ce fameux TS?
> Je serai là vers 21h - 21h15, le temps de coucher les gnomes.


Pareil, je suis preneur pour l'adresse du TS.

----------


## ze_droopy

> C'est le même que celui des autruches ou c'est un autre ?


C'est un autre.

----------


## Bacab

C'est celui des canards volants ? (j'en ai un comme ça dans mes favoris)
Bon je veux bien l'adresse en fait :D

----------


## Empnicolas

> C'est le même que celui des autruches ou c'est un autre ?


Envoyé 



> Pareil, je suis preneur pour l'adresse du TS.


et envoyé.

----------


## Bacab

> Envoyé 
> 
> et envoyé.


C'est bon je l'avais dans mes favoris !
Merci :D

----------


## ajcrou

Merci.

----------


## Empnicolas

Vu les difficultés pour faire une mission sur Il-2, je vous propose de remplir comme on a fait sur DCS le google doc:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=349852561

----------


## Flappie

> Pour la CG si tu es en 1080p 60fps en ecran, tu n'es pas pressé c'est sur. Selon ce que tu prends il serait sage de voir si un changement d'alim ne serait pas opportuns.


J'ai une bonne alim de 550W qui me suit depuis 2012. Je n'en ai pas changé pour mon passage au Ryzen 2700X + 1080 Ti, et tout va bien, merci beaucoup.  ::):

----------


## Kiloutyg

> J'ai une bonne alim de 550W qui me suit depuis 2012. Je n'en ai pas changé pour mon passage au Ryzen 2700X + 1080 Ti, et tout va bien, merci beaucoup.


  Jusqu'à ce que ça fasse paf! Et la config qui part avec.

----------


## Flappie

Ça, c'est valable aussi pour une alim à 1100 W : un jour, elles meurent. Mais les alims de qualité ne sont pas censées crâmer ton matos quand elle meurent. Ou alors, je n'ai rien compris aux articles de Doc Teraboule.

Tiens, Leonardo vient de mettre à jour la mission que nous avons jouée hier (Caucasus Pendulum) :





> ** 1.8
> - fixed slow CAS AI airspeeds
> - respawn JTACs and AWACs after landing/crash
> - removed 15/30 minute cooldown for CAP/CAS/Strike requests
> - removed LHA Tarawa (DCS bug with "Flight is Delayed")
> - removed BLUE Gudauta FAC (FAC SIGHT)
> - removed JTAC smoke
> - removed CZ smoke
> - replaced OH-58 FACs with MQ-9 Reapers JTACs and made them no longer invisible/immortal
> ...


Il n'y aura plus de fumées vertes pour indiquer les cibles visées par un FAC. Et maintenant on a des F-16. Le problème du trop peu de slots Hornets va se régler tout seule.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ze_droopy

> Bon, en fait avec TS ça ne peut pas marcher comme ça... C'est réglable par client, mais pas par whisper/normal ni même par canal .
> Je vais regarder si je peux bricoler un plugin pour ajouter ça...


Bon, pas de fonction existante dans le SDK, il faut modifier les échantillons reçus directement via DSP, la doc est très succincte, ça m'étonnerait que j'ai le temps de m'y pencher  ::(:

----------


## war-p

> Ça, c'est valable aussi pour une alim à 1100 W : un jour, elles meurent. Mais les alims de qualité ne sont pas censées crâmer ton matos quand elle meurent. Ou alors, je n'ai rien compris aux articles de Doc Teraboule.
> 
> Tiens, Leonardo vient de mettre à jour la mission que nous avons jouée hier (Caucasus Pendulum) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il n'y aura plus de fumées vertes pour indiquer les cibles visées par un FAC. Et maintenant on a des F-16. Le problème du trop peu de slots Hornets va se régler tout seule.


Plus de fumi?  :Emo:  C'était bien pratique... Et il y avait 4 slots de hornet dont seulement 2 off shore...

----------


## Flappie

Tout le monde va sauter sur les slots F-16C. Je pense que tu n'auras aucun mal à trouver des slots F/A-18C. Pour les fumis, je lui demande comment ça va se passer dorénavant.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Vous êtes passés sur la beta ou la stable a été mise à jour ?

----------


## Chaussette

> C'est quoi ton budget Tux? Tu as quoi comme boitier? Tu as quoi comme alimentation? Tu as quoi comme SSD? ET tu joues en full HD a quelles frequences? Tu veux une config silencieuse si j'ai bien compris? Tu as quoi comme ventirad actuellement?  
> 
> Si tu avais un 2600K on pourarait considerer que overclocker a 4.5-4.8 tu pourrais t'en sortir. Sinon la frequence n'a rien a voir avec les perfs réelles d'un proco, tu peux prendre un Q9550 le mettre a 5ghz tu auras toujours de la merde, c'est pour ça que AMD propose des cpu avec des fréquences moindres qu'intel et des perf equivalentes.  
> 
> Les quad-core c'est finis, 6 cores mini pour jouer ou quoi sinon tu perds du frics. Surtout si tu comptes faire comme la precedentes config et attendre 8 ans avant d'en changer.   
> 
> Ne t'inquietes pas du bruit du ventilos du chipset pour les x570, dans un bon boitier tu ne veras pas la dif avec HDD et le reste.


Ola ola, ne raconte pas de bétises...

"Perf réelles" ne veut rien dire. C'est l'usage qui est important. DCS ne tire pas parti des processeurs multicore (au delà de 4 coeurs) mais de la fréquence du processeur (discussion reddit + bench sur le forum de DCS).

Ensuite, le nombre d'opérations par cycle a été en faveur d'AMD, mais c'est terminé depuis longtemps (depuis l'architecture "Core" d'Intel...). Un test monocore d'un Ryzen et de Cores i3/i5/i7, tous paramétrés à la même fréquence montrera Intel gagnant, et peu de différences entre les i3 i5 et i7.

Sachant qu'aujourd'hui ce sont les Intel qui ont des fréquences plus élevées et des AMD qui ont le plus grand nombre de coeurs (à prix équivalent), vu l'utilisation, je réitère qu'il faut choisir un proco avec une plus grande fréquence et donc un Intel, vu l'usage recherché.

Un ventilo de chipset tourne à 6000 tours/minute. Ce sont des hautes fréquences, un bon boitier ne suffira pas.

----------


## Jokletox

C'est pour ça que j'avais aiguillé Tux vers la section Hardware  ::rolleyes::

----------


## TuxFr78

> C'est pour ça que j'avais aiguillé Tux vers la section Hardware


Bah finalement DCS c’est toujours une histoire de bleus et de rouges  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> Plus de fumi?  C'était bien pratique... Et il y avait 4 slots de hornet dont seulement 2 off shore...


Leonardo me confirme que le menu radio (F10) permet d'obtenir les coordonnées des cibles éclairées par les FAC.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Tout le monde va sauter sur les slots F-16C. Je pense que tu n'auras aucun mal à trouver des slots F/A-18C. Pour les fumis, je lui demande comment ça va se passer dorénavant.


C’est possible de modifier les slots ou c’est vraiment compliqué ?
Ex. remplacer des A10A par des F18

----------


## Flappie

Je peux modifier les slots, mais j'ignore si la mission continuera de fonctionner correctement. Il faudrait que j'étudie en détail les scripts. Si j'ai un peu de temps, je regarderai comment les F-16C ont été intégrés.

----------


## Tugais

> Bon, pas de fonction existante dans le SDK, il faut modifier les échantillons reçus directement via DSP, la doc est très succincte, ça m'étonnerait que j'ai le temps de m'y pencher


Je vole au sein d'un groupe et nous utilisons un plugin TS pour gérer les communications radios sous DCS, Univers Radio.

Concrètement toutes les personnes volant la mission sont présentes dans un même salon TS. Une fois dans le cockpit de l'appareil, le plugin prend le relais et ne diffuse vos communications que vers les autres clients qui ont leur radio in game réglée sur la même fréquence que la votre. Le logiciel gère l'inter entre deux pilotes dans un même appareil et permet ainsi d'éviter la saturation de la fréquence de l'élément. La prise en charge de la distance entre les différents acteurs est prise en compte, le masquage du terrain joue un rôle dans la qualité/distance de transmission/réception, des fréquences dédiées aux JTAC sont bien évidemment de la partie, et cerise sur le gâteau pour ceux qui un jour voudrait faire du contrôle aérien avec LotAtc les deux logiciels fonctionnent de concert.

Là où ça peut ennuyer certains d'entre vous c'est l'aspect payant du soft.

----------


## Griffon 07

> Vous le sentez venir, le retour de _Combat Flight Simulator_ ?


Oui , tres fort  (L'équipe de conception insiste bien sur le fait qu'ils pondent une plate forme , pas un produit ..)

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je vole au sein d'un groupe et nous utilisons un plugin TS pour gérer les communications radios sous DCS, Univers Radio.
> 
> Concrètement toutes les personnes volant la mission sont présentes dans un même salon TS. Une fois dans le cockpit de l'appareil, le plugin prend le relais et ne diffuse vos communications que vers les autres clients qui ont leur radio in game réglée sur la même fréquence que la votre. Le logiciel gère l'inter entre deux pilotes dans un même appareil et permet ainsi d'éviter la saturation de la fréquence de l'élément. La prise en charge de la distance entre les différents acteurs est prise en compte, le masquage du terrain joue un rôle dans la qualité/distance de transmission/réception, des fréquences dédiées aux JTAC sont bien évidemment de la partie, et cerise sur le gâteau pour ceux qui un jour voudrait faire du contrôle aérien avec LotAtc les deux logiciels fonctionnent de concert.
> 
> Là où ça peut ennuyer certains d'entre vous c'est l'aspect payant du soft.


C'est ce que fait SRS gratuitement  :;): 
Mais il y a quelques réfractaires, car comms mal réglées = personne à qui parler... 
Enfin je crois que c'est la raison.

----------


## Tugais

Je trouve SRS moins complet, mais ça peut effectivement suffire pour voler entre canards.

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Ola ola, ne raconte pas de bétises...  "Perf réelles" ne veut rien dire. C'est l'usage qui est important. DCS ne tire pas parti des processeurs multicore (au delà de 4 coeurs) mais de la fréquence du processeur (discussion reddit + bench sur le forum de DCS).  Ensuite, le nombre d'opérations par cycle a été en faveur d'AMD, mais c'est terminé depuis longtemps (depuis l'architecture "Core" d'Intel...). Un test monocore d'un Ryzen et de Cores i3/i5/i7, tous paramétrés à la même fréquence montrera Intel gagnant, et peu de différences entre les i3 i5 et i7.  Sachant qu'aujourd'hui ce sont les Intel qui ont des fréquences plus élevées et des AMD qui ont le plus grand nombre de coeurs (à prix équivalent), vu l'utilisation, je réitère qu'il faut choisir un proco avec une plus grande fréquence et donc un Intel, vu l'usage recherché.  Un ventilo de chipset tourne à 6000 tours/minute. Ce sont des hautes fréquences, un bon boitier ne suffira pas.


Bon ça fait une plombe que j'essaye de repondre et au final, comme c'est deja dans l'agressivité d'une contradiction basé sur on ne sait quoi avec un objectif un peu différent de l'objet de la discussion, je vais juste pas le faire et je vais garder mes bêtises pour moi.  

Si tu mets une config a plusieurs centaines d'euros sous une alim de 5-8 ans qui n'est plus garantie, tu prends un risque. Même les Titanium 1600w comme la mienne emportent des configs.  
Surtout si tu mets 600€ dans CPU+mobo, autant ajouter les 80€ pour avoir une bonne Seasonic garantie 7-12 ans, c'est une histoire de réduction de risque et d'avoir une assurance derrière.   

Bon voilà, je n'aborderais plus ce genre de sujet sur ce forum, qui n'a définitivement pas l'air d’être approprié pour mes bêtises, enfin j’espère que mes bêtes blasphèmes ont aidé Tux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous êtes passés sur la beta ou la stable a été mise à jour ?


Mardi on etait sur la stable.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ok c'était parce que je vous voyais parler de slots F16 ^^

----------


## Jokletox

> C'est ce que fait SRS gratuitement 
> Mais il y a quelques réfractaires, car comms mal réglées = personne à qui parler... 
> Enfin je crois que c'est la raison.


Le truc super chiant, en plus du "push To talk" que je n'aime pas, c'est qu'une fois que tu te fait exploser peux plus parler jusqu'à temps que tu rallume ton zinc. Niveau convivialité pour une soirée multi c'est bof.

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Le truc super chiant, en plus du "push To talk" que je n'aime pas, c'est qu'une fois que tu te fait exploser peux plus parler jusqu'à temps que tu rallume ton zinc. Niveau convivialité pour une soirée multi c'est bof.


+1 Perso quant on utilise SRS avec mes potes on a quand même le discord qui tourne sur le coté pour qu'on puisse garder de la convivialité.

----------


## ze_droopy

Rien n'empêcherait de conserver TS en plus pour ces moments là.
Mais pour le PTT je n'ai pas de solution... Parce que le PTT c'est la vie.

----------


## TuxFr78

> enfin j’espère que mes bêtes blasphèmes ont aidé Tux.


Oui merci
J'ai fait un mix et j'ai commandé : Asus TUF gaming x570-plus avec un Ryzen 3700X
L'alim va suivre

Sinon pour revenir à DCS, est-ce qu'on a des nouvelles du radar du 2000 ?

----------


## Tugais

> Le truc super chiant, en plus du "push To talk" que je n'aime pas, c'est qu'une fois que tu te fait exploser peux plus parler jusqu'à temps que tu rallume ton zinc. Niveau convivialité pour une soirée multi c'est bof.


Oui mais c'est tout de même mieux que d'entendre d'autres personnes manger, boire, vapoter, ou encore entendre la copine enguirlander son mec ou le bébé réclamer l'attention qui lui est dû.




> Sinon pour revenir à DCS, est-ce qu'on a des nouvelles du radar du 2000 ?


Il semble que la dernière OB ai réglée les plus gros soucis du radar. Il y a encore quelques réglages à affiner cependant.

----------


## Jokletox

> Oui mais c'est tout de même mieux que d'entendre d'autres personnes manger, boire, vapoter, ou encore entendre la copine enguirlander son mec ou le bébé réclamer l'attention qui lui est dû.


Suffit de bien régler son micro, c'est pas bien compliqué à faire.

----------


## ze_droopy

Pas plus que d'utiliser un bouton pour parler...  ::siffle:: 
C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'il y a 2 boutons RADIO sur le throttle.

----------


## Jokletox

> C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'il y a 2 boutons RADIO sur le throttle.


Moi j'y mets "Com 1" et "Com 2" ^^

Pour le "Push to Talk" chacun fait comme il le sent hein, je cherche pas à vous convaincre. Mais pour ma part, parler comme avec talki walki je trouve ça relou ^^

----------


## Flappie

Helisimmer publie une vidéo de l'OH-58 Kiowa de Polychop. Il semble en bonne voie. Reste à savoir si le modèle de vol est meilleur que celui de la Gazelle. Reste à savoir aussi si ED va signer.

----------


## Tugais

D'après un commentaire vu sur Facebook, ED les a autorisé à publier leur annonce sur le forum d'ED. On peut imaginer que le contrat liant les trois parties leur semble raisonnable.

----------


## Jokletox

Donc en fait les mecs bossent sur des modules sans savoir si ils vont pouvoir les sortir sur DCS  ::mellow::  ?

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Oui merci
> J'ai fait un mix et j'ai commandé : Asus TUF gaming x570-plus avec un Ryzen 3700X
> L'alim va suivre
> 
> Sinon pour revenir à DCS, est-ce qu'on a des nouvelles du radar du 2000 ?




    Bon choix, tu seras peinard avec ça. L'etage d'alim semble chauffé un peu, ils ont pas mis les même puces que sur leurs autres x570, mais rien d'alarmant même si tu vire les limitations du cpu(70-80celsius max de max je pense dans ton boitier), c'est un bon échange contre tout les accessoires et l'apparence.

Niveau Alim, go Seasonic, c'est le luxe, Evga, c'est la garantie, FSP/Corsair c'est du (très)bon mais niveau garantie ils sont plus chiants.

----------


## Flappie

> Donc en fait les mecs bossent sur des modules sans savoir si ils vont pouvoir les sortir sur DCS  ?


J'ai l'impression que c'est souvent comme ça pour le premier projet des dev tiers. Ils sont d'abord considérés comme des moddeurs, puis au moment où ED les adoube, ils ont leur sous-forum officiel.
Ici, la situation est un peu plus compliquée, et on attend tous un geste de la part d'ED (qu'il s'agisse d'un pouce ou d'un majeur levé bien haut).


Màj de l'OB de DCS : le C-101 a reçu un bon gros patch. Ça fait plaisir à voir. On y croit ! (au Mirage F-1, bien sûr)

Dans la newsletter, on découvre que les IA, au canon, visaient jusqu'ici toujours le centre des avions peu importe le skill.  :^_^:  Désormais, le skill influera sur leur talent de visée quand ils sont tenus à distance.

----------


## ze_droopy

*Roadmap F/A-18C:*
Targeting Pod
- Slave to waypoint / target point
- Line of sight indication on the HUD

 ::lol::

----------


## nephyl

Vous jouez sans map du tout à IL-2? 
J'ai essayé en mod expert, j'étais perdu de chez perdu  :^_^:

----------


## Bacab

> Vous jouez sans map du tout à IL-2? 
> J'ai essayé en mod expert, j'étais perdu de chez perdu


En solo je joue sans aucune aide et une fois pris le coup de main ça va. La difficulté augmente d'un cran en hiver ceci dit.

En multi. la partie de mercredi soir s'est faite avec le GPS activé.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai complété notre wiki des périphériques de vol de combat, et plus précisément la section VIRPIL/VKB. J'ai écrit que ces deux marques proposaient une compatibilité avec la base du TM Warthog, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est loin d'être le cas.

Sur les sites de ces constructeurs, je ne vois nulle part la mention du TM Warthog. Est-ce que les politiques ont changé ? Ou n'ont-ils simplement pas le droit de mentionner le Warthog ? Pouvez-vous m'éclairer s'il vous plait ?

----------


## Flappie

Pour les anglophones, un thread très constructif sur Hoggit a reçu plein de réponses de la part de Nick Grey, le grand patron de DCS. J'extrais ses réponses les plus intéressantes :

Nick aborde la charge de boulot des devs d'ED :



> ... more than 50% of the company is working on DCS core improvements but please please understand this, if we stop new product development, we won't have the revenue to develop new core components. Please also understand that the teams developing Core DCS components are not the same as those working on modules... [...] DCS and the modules therein represent a total of 4.3 million lines of code [...] We have an enormous task in hand and we only have 60 staff available for core functionality. Rewriting substantial parts of the code is a non trivial task but one that we are working on daily.


Il parle ventes actuelles et stratégie commerciale future :



> We will probably opt in the future for a three or four phased solution for the very complex products such as Viper. This would mean a bigger discount for pre-purchase such as 30%, the 20% for EA during the first six months, then 10% and full price as of final. Products such as F18 or F16 can't sell more than 50'000 units per annum in their first year, even if they were perfect in every sense. As an example our longest selling product A10C has sold a total of 160k units in close to 10 years. We average 1'000 units a month at the moment with the A10C and we believe that it is nice module in a pretty complete state.


Il parle du futur MAC (a.k.a. Flaming Cliffs 4) comme du "War Thunder de DCS" :



> However, we do hope to offer a subscription alternative for our more mass market products coming soon, such as MAC. We see such products as a kind of stepping stone from say War Thunder to DCS. Such mass market solutions require less hardware and offer simpler cockpits with standardised systems. We believe that this type of product might generate bigger numbers and widen the market appeal for those who just want a more serious/professional experience than something like WT. Hopefully such an approach will broaden the user-base and be a kind of feeder for our more hardcore DCS modules. We believe that such a market size might justify a subscription model of sorts.


Il songe à rendre le jeu payant, ainsi que certaines grosses mises à jour du jeu (par exemple la 2.5) ce qui éviterait notamment de se taper des DLC "carriers", par exemple :



> Believe it or not, this is something which we are considering. It wasn't possible in the beginning of DCS World but in the future it may be...


Il évoque les différences entre les modules DCS WWII et IL-2 GB :



> We decided to create a 'simulator' for WWII aircraft and not really a game. Having flown most allied fighters of the era and being passionate about classic fighters, I felt it was important to offer that experience to others. Believe me IL2 is a wonderful product and really well made. However the flight models and systems models don't resemble the real thing but this doesn't take the magic of the experience away from this classic game. We are far from perfect but we our WWII models are really close to the real thing and that appeals to certain users as it appeals to me.


Et enfin il explique qu'ED est bien conscient de ce qui manque à DCS pour en faire un BMC :



> I think you are right. We just need to do a better job for our clients. BMS is a fantastic product, supported by years of dedicated user support. Passionate and dedicated. Great stuff, we love it by the way... and we know what we have to do.

----------


## Empnicolas

Les deux premières vidéo (sur trois) de la mission de la semaine dernière:





Sinon question, aurait-on pas intérêt à passer sur l'open beta le temps que la correction du radar du mirage 2000C arrive sur la stable ? car avec le F-16 sorti et vu ce qu'il manque dessus, je pense pas qu'il sera sur la stable pour le moment (et donc le correctif du radar du mirage 2000C).

----------


## Giledhil

> J'ai complété notre wiki des périphériques de vol de combat


Tiens, en parlant de périphériques, vous utilisez quoi comme accessoires autres que palonnier et hotas ?
Je veux parler des éventuelles boites à boutons, leviers supplémentaires, etc.

----------


## ze_droopy

Perso j'utilise un profil Helios sur le 2eme écran, et LEA sur la tablette, en général avec l'UFC dessus.

----------


## war-p

Tiens pour Helios j'avais essayé et j'ai jamais réussis à le faire fonctionner, si vous avez des astuces je suis preneur.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Tiens pour Helios j'avais essayé et j'ai jamais réussis à le faire fonctionner, si vous avez des astuces je suis preneur.


De mémoire je n'ai rien paramétré de spécial, juste suivi à la lettre les instructions qui viennent avec les profils de Capt Zeen après l'installation d'Helios.
Ah si, il faut se faire ch... à positionner les exports écran de DCS, c'est le plus chiant.

----------


## Bacab

> Tiens, en parlant de périphériques, vous utilisez quoi comme accessoires autres que palonnier et hotas ?
> Je veux parler des éventuelles boites à boutons, leviers supplémentaires, etc.


Je suis en train de fabriquer ma propre boîte à boutons :

----------


## Giledhil

Sympa avec de l'impression 3D; c'est ce qui m'avait manqué quand j'ai fait la mienne, du coup à la place des axes en sliders comme toi, j'ai de simples potentiomètres rotatifs à boutons.
Ca marchait bien quand je jouais sur écran, mais avec le casque VR, c'est vraiment pas pratique, puisque je ne peux plus jeter un oeil rapide dessus pour voir le réglage ^^

----------


## Bacab

> Sympa avec de l'impression 3D; c'est ce qui m'avait manqué quand j'ai fait la mienne, du coup à la place des axes en sliders comme toi, j'ai de simples potentiomètres rotatifs à boutons.
> Ca marchait bien quand je jouais sur écran, mais avec le casque VR, c'est vraiment pas pratique, puisque je ne peux plus jeter un oeil rapide dessus pour voir le réglage ^^


Ha oui en VR ça doit pas être évident !

----------


## Flappie

Très bonne mission en Huey ce soir avec K4ngoo et Dusty : We Were Soliders Once... And Young

A noter qu'on pouvait aussi voler en MiG-15, F-86 et F-5. Je dis ça comme ça pour les amateurs de vieilleries.  :;): 


K4ngoo, sur les "rotules", mais vivant :


Ma triste fin en beauté :

----------


## nephyl

> J'ai complété notre wiki des périphériques de vol de combat, et plus précisément la section VIRPIL/VKB. J'ai écrit que ces deux marques proposaient une compatibilité avec la base du TM Warthog, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est loin d'être le cas.
> 
> Sur les sites de ces constructeurs, je ne vois nulle part la mention du TM Warthog. Est-ce que les politiques ont changé ? Ou n'ont-ils simplement pas le droit de mentionner le Warthog ? Pouvez-vous m'éclairer s'il vous plait ?


Pour la base virpil c'est encore mentionnée, pour les grips ils ont viré la mention sur certains. Après il y a une certaine logique. Mettre le grip warthog sur une base Virpil c'est un vrai upgrade. Mettre un grip Virpil sur la base Warthog et ne pas avoir tous les boutons fonctionnels, n'est pas forcement judicieux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tiens, en parlant de périphériques, vous utilisez quoi comme accessoires autres que palonnier et hotas ?
> Je veux parler des éventuelles boites à boutons, leviers supplémentaires, etc.


J'utilise un Elgato streamdeck.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour la base virpil c'est encore mentionnée, pour les grips ils ont viré la mention sur certains. Après il y a une certaine logique. Mettre le grip warthog sur une base Virpil c'est un vrai upgrade. Mettre un grip Virpil sur la base Warthog et ne pas avoir tous les boutons fonctionnels, n'est pas forcement judicieux.


Au temps pour moi, j'aurais dû parler de compatibilité avec les *grips* Thrustmaster, et non avec sa base. C'est vrai que mettre un grip VKB/VIRPIL sur la base du Warthog, ce serait comme donner de la confiture au "cochon" (vous l'avez ?  ::ninja:: ). 

Merci de m'avoir rappelé que les bases VIRPIL et VKB (et donc leurs grips) traitent plus d'entrées que ne peut en traiter le TM Warthog. Je vais expliquer ça dans le wiki.

EDIT: VIRPIL me parait supérieur en tous niveaux : vente de bases seules (VKB y a mis fin au moins aux USA), disponibilité des pièces, choix, association avec Baur (BRD), arrivée du grip du F-14 avant l'équivalent VKB pourtant teasé par Heatblur avant la sortie de son module... Est-ce que VKB a des points forts que VIRPIL n'a pas ?

----------


## nephyl

> EDIT: VIRPIL me parait supérieur en tous niveaux : vente de bases seules (VKB y a mis fin au moins aux USA), disponibilité des pièces, choix, association avec Baur (BRD), arrivée du grip du F-14 avant l'équivalent VKB pourtant teasé par Heatblur avant la sortie de son module... Est-ce que VKB a des points forts que VIRPIL n'a pas ?


Le point fort de VKB est la maturité de leurs produits là où Virpil a eu quelques problèmes de jeunesse.

----------


## Tugais

Je ne sais pas comment ont évolués les derniers produits chez Virpil mais c'est vrai que leurs premières expériences étaient pour le moins bancales. Il suffit d'ouvrir un grip 1st gen Virpil pour se rendre compte que ce n'était pas super propre ; de ce côté VKB a toujours proposé quelque chose de plus soigné - mais pas exempt de défaut non plus.

----------


## Bacab

Il2 Mercredi soir ?

----------


## Flappie

Alors pour mercredi, je ne sais pas (et pis j'm'en fous moi, des pistons !!) mais il y aura bien du DCS demain soir. Je n'ai juste pas encore trouvé de mission.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Stable ou OB ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

Toujours *stable*, sinon je le spécifie.

Désolé, j'aime pas voir des échelles pendre sur le flanc des avions de chasse en vol. Ça doit être mon côté esthète.  ::XD::

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ah oui j'ai vu passé un F18 avec ce "souci" , je me posais la question ...  ::XD::

----------


## war-p

Bah, je devrai être là sur F18 ce soir.

----------


## Giledhil

> Il2 Mercredi soir ?


Coincé en réunion demain soir, jusque 22H...




> (et pis j'm'en fous moi, des pistons !!)

----------


## Kic

Bonjour à tous
Voilà J-9 avant la quille alors, je compte me remettre sur DCS.
quelques uns me connaissent Dusty, Papagueff, Flappie et peut-etre d'autres!
J'espère que mon PC va tenir le coup avec les nouvelles mise à jour!!!
je possède la carte de la Crimée, de Végas, FC2 pour le F15, le A10 (bof) et le mirage 2000 (yeahh)
un casque audio, un track ir, un hotas X52 et tout le reste....
je vais reprendre quelques heures de cours avec Papagueff avant de venir le soir....
je préfère la chasse..
dites moi ce qu'il me faut pour revenir voler avec vous?
à bientôt
kic

----------


## Flappie

> dites moi ce qu'il me faut pour revenir voler avec vous?
> à bientôt
> kic


Salut Kic, ça fait un bail !

Pour voler avec nous, il faut un PC, DCS en version release (dite "stable"), Internet, Teamspeak 3, et de la bonne humeur.  ::):  Tu peux venir dès ce soir, 21 h, avec plaisir.
Je t'envoie le nouveau serveur TS en message privé.

----------


## Kic

Pas ce soir!
Mise à jour DCS et il faut que j'essaie tout et reglage.
Merci pour le MP
Biz
Kic

----------


## Flappie

Pour ce soir, ce sera la toute fraïche Operation Clear Field. Du PvE dans le Caucase.

----------


## ze_droopy

Bon, j'avais envie de changer ce soir, bien mal m'en a pris. ::(: 
Si le concept de la mission dynamique est bien mené, les objectifs sont totalement lunaires pour les hélicos/A-10. Même en étant 20 avec du SEAD constamment, les distances des objectifs ne sont pas adaptés.

----------


## Flappie

Quelques souvenirs...

Une soirée qui s'annonce très dense au RWR :


Splash one!


Dusty, à court de Viggen, prend un A-10C pour raser les arbres :


War-p à la manœuvre (d'évitement) :



Bilan : très bonne coopération CAS/SEAD, avec une bonne couverture CAP, même si nous n'avions pas beaucoup de mérite : les bandits ennemis étaient un peu cons.

----------


## war-p

Purée, les sa8, c'est caustaud... Ça résiste bien aux harm...

----------


## Giledhil

Amateurs de pistons, grosses promos sur la gamme IL-2 : -75% sur BoS, BoM, BoK, et les campagnes scriptées jusqu'au 25 octobre.

----------


## war-p

> Quelques souvenirs...
> 
> Une soirée qui s'annonce très dense au RWR :
> https://i.ibb.co/T05nGYM/Screen-191015-213754.png
> 
> Splash one!
> https://i.ibb.co/SxGMbQJ/Screen-191015-225458.png
> 
> Dusty, à court de Viggen, prend un A-10C pour raser les arbres :
> ...


T'as pas pris le moment où j'évite de missiles coup sur coup  ::ninja::  avant de m'en prendre trois dans la tronche  ::ninja::

----------


## ze_droopy

> Amateurs de pistons, grosses promos sur la gamme IL-2 : -75% sur BoS, BoM, BoK, et les campagnes scriptées jusqu'au 25 octobre.


Ah c'est ce que j'attendais, merci.
Le choix entre BoS, BoM et BoK se fait en fonction des préférences pour les avions inclus, où il y a d'autres critères (carte multi?) à prendre en compte?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ah c'est ce que j'attendais, merci.
> Le choix entre BoS, BoM et BoK se fait en fonction des préférences pour les avions inclus, où il y a d'autres critères (carte multi?) à prendre en compte?


Plutôt en fonction des avions disponibles vu qu'en multi tu peux voler sur n'importe quelle carte à condition qu'il y ait un slot disponible pour l'un des appareils que tu as.

----------


## Flappie

Absolument. Si tu ne comptes y jouer qu'en multi, seul le planeset importe.

Tiens, je vois que le secouage de puces opéré sur Polychop par des fans de la Gazelle a porté ses fruits : le studio tient désormais un "sitrep" (situation report) hebdomadaire concernant la Gazelle. Et ça a l'air d'avancer vite et bien.

----------


## ze_droopy

Donc si je prends juste BoK, aucun problème pour voler en multi?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Donc si je prends juste BoK, aucun problème pour voler en multi?


Non, tant qu'il y a un slot d'avion que tu as

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Il2 Mercredi soir ?


J'aurais aimé, mais je vais devoir passer mon tour (une épaule qui ne doit pas bouger lors des prochaines 48h, ça rend pas aisée la pratique de la simu...)

----------


## Bacab

> J'aurais aimé, mais je vais devoir passer mon tour (une épaule qui ne doit pas bouger lors des prochaines 48h, ça rend pas aisée la pratique de la simu...)


Ok, remets toi bien !

----------


## Kic

Il faudra que je rachète un mod et lequel ou je pourrais voler avec mon F15 ou M2k?
Et quel théatre me faut il pour voler avec vous?

----------


## Tchey

> Ah c'est ce que j'attendais, merci.
> Le choix entre BoS, BoM et BoK se fait en fonction des préférences pour les avions inclus, où il y a d'autres critères (carte multi?) à prendre en compte?


De toute manière si j'ai suivi, il faut BoS pour jouer avec les DLC, non ?

C'est vraiment "mieux" BoS par rapport au dernier IL2 auquel j'ai joué, 1946 (qui a l'avantage de tourne impec via Proton sur PC Linux) ? 
BoS semble naze en fait via Proton, donc ça fait le tri, un peu...

----------


## Flappie

> Il faudra que je rachète un mod et lequel ou je pourrais voler avec mon F15 ou M2k?
> Et quel théatre me faut il pour voler avec vous?


Pour savoir quels modules tu possèdes, il te suffit d'installer DCS, de t'y logger avec ton compte (celui du site web d'ED), et de cliquer sur la page des modules. Tu peux aussi directement te logger sur le site et regarder les détails de ton compte.

Tu disais que tu n'avais que FC2, pas FC3, c'est bien ça ? Ça m'étonnerait un peu parce que je ne pense pas te connaître depuis si longtemps (FC3 est sorti en 2013, soit 2 ans avant le Mirage). Mais si tu n'as que FC2, tu as le choix :
acheter FC3 pour retrouver tous les appareils de FC2,acheter uniquement le module F-15C.

Et ton module Mirage est toujours valide, lui, c'est sûr.  :;): 




> De toute manière si j'ai suivi, il faut BoS pour jouer avec les DLC, non ?


Le site officiel explique que chaque jeu acheté dans leur boutique est un standalone. C'est seulement sur Steam qu'il faut obligatoirement posséder le premier opus, BoS, avant d'acheter BoM, BoK ou BoBp.




> L-2 Sturmovik: Battle of Bodenplatte is part of the IL-2 Great Battles series and can be played as a separate stand-alone product or be integrated with other Great Battles titles such as Battle of Stalingrad, Battle of Moscow or Battle of Kuban. 
>  Note: On Steam, customers must first purchase Battle of Stalingrad if they wish to purchase Battle of Bodenplatte.


Quant à savoir s'il est mieux qu'IL2-1946, je passe. Je peux seulement te dire que mon IL-2 préféré -et de loin- reste IL-2 CloDO (une fois moddé par la Team Fusion).

----------


## ze_droopy

Voila, j'ai installé BoK. Il m'a fallu m'y reprendre 4 fois pour shooter un pauvre Yak-1 avec un Fw190... Je suis prêt?  ::trollface::

----------


## nephyl

> Voila, j'ai installé BoK. Il m'a fallu m'y reprendre 4 fois pour shooter un pauvre Yak-1 avec un Fw190... Je suis prêt?


T'as shooté un truc? Moi j'ai passé une demi-heure à comprendre que pour bind les trim sur des boutons, fallait bind les boutons directement dans les axes et pas dans "up", "down", etc...  ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quelques souvenirs...
> 
> Une soirée qui s'annonce très dense au RWR :
> https://i.ibb.co/T05nGYM/Screen-191015-213754.png
> 
> Splash one!
> https://i.ibb.co/SxGMbQJ/Screen-191015-225458.png
> 
> Dusty, à court de Viggen, prend un A-10C pour raser les arbres :
> ...


J'ai regardé le Tacview et c'était pour le moins bizarre. Les AIM 120 fonctionnaient bien mais dès qu'ils voyaient un chaff ils fonçaient dessus même si l'avion était un SU-24 qui volait en ligne droite. Pas étonnant qu'on ne touchait quasi rien avec.

----------


## Flappie

Les Phoenix ne nous ont pas posé de problème, mais je n'ai pas vu si nos proies lâchaient des chaffs ou non... Sur la télé (TCS) du F-14, on les voyait surtout nous éviter soigneusement dès qu'on leur faisait face.
Le pire, c'est quand on suivait un MiG-21 : alors que je cherchait le deuxième, je me suis aperçu qu'on était en train de le dépasser, on volait à la même altitude... et il n'a pas daigné nous engager. N'importe quel pilote humain l'aurait fait. 

J'ai remonté le problème au créateur de mission, qui me demande si nous étions sur un serveur dédié. Il y a peut-être un bug dont j'ignore l'existence...

----------


## ze_droopy

> T'as shooté un truc? Moi j'ai passé une demi-heure à comprendre que pour bind les trim sur des boutons, fallait bind les boutons directement dans les axes et pas dans "up", "down", etc...


Je ne me suis pas encore occupé des trims...

----------


## Flappie

::XD::

----------


## Kic

@Flappie
Oui tu as raison c'est FC3!
Si je voulais racheter un mod, lequel faut il queje prenne?
F14 F16 F18 ?
Merci

----------


## frostphoenyx

> @Flappie
> Oui tu as raison c'est FC3!
> Si je voulais racheter un mod, lequel faut il queje prenne?
> F14 F16 F18 ?
> Merci


Ca dépend ce que tu veux faire... du A/A majoritairement -> F14 ( tout en sachant que l'équipement est vachement old-school ), un peu de tout -> F18 , je te conseille d'attendre un peu pour le F16, c'est vraiment Early Access là .

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie
> Oui tu as raison c'est FC3!
> Si je voulais racheter un mod, lequel faut il queje prenne?
> F14 F16 F18 ?
> Merci


Ça dépend vraiment de ce que tu veux faire.

Si tu veux apprendre en même temps que tes petits camarades, le *F-16C* est tout indiqué car il vient tout juste de sortir. Mais il ya deux "mais" :
Comme le dit frostphoenyx, c'est qu'il est très loin d'être complet.Il n'est pas encore sorti sur la _release_. Impossible d'y jouer avec nous les mardis soirs pour le moment - j'évite l'open beta comme la peste.

Tu peux également monter rapidement en compétence sur les 3 autres appareils sortis ces dernières années, puisque nous sommes nombreux à les maîtriser :

*AV-8B II Harrier* : Appareil spécialisé air-sol de l'USMC. Imagine un truc presque aussi efficace qu'un A-10C, mais beaucoup plus rapide, capable de se poser sur un PA. En tant qu'avion VSTOL, son pilotage est délicat à prendre en main les premiers jours, mais on s'y fait très vite ! Le plus dur est de poser l'appareil délicatement. L'armement est très similaire à celui de l'A-10C. Targeting pod, bombes laser ou lisses, Maverick optique ou laser, canon, Sidewinder et un missile SEAD d'autodéfense (dérivé du Sidewinder) à très courte portée.

*F/A-18C* : Ce bestiau a eu beaucoup de succès, car il est versatile. Tu trouveras donc beaucoup de copains pour t'expliquer son fonctionnement. Il lui manque encore quelques fonctions intéressantes (un radar air-sol notamment), mais il est bien équipé pour remplir nos missions : air-air, air-sol, il peut aussi assurer le SEAD (avec son AGM-88). Il est assez maniable mais ses moteurs sont lents à répondre. Il peut apponter, lui aussi.

*F-14B* : Appareil mythique illustré dans Top Gun, ce module a été extrêmement bien réalisé par Heatblur et il est quasi complet. En engagement air-air à longue et très longue portée, c'est une tuerie puisqu'il est équipé d'un missile permettant d'engager simultanément jusqu'à 6 cibles distantes de 45 nm, à leur insu. A ce jour, c'est l'appareil multicrew le plus jouissif de DCS (un pilote devant, un RIO derrière), donc je te le recommande si tu cherches à voler avec un/une camarade à bord. Il permet aussi de bombarder des cibles, soit en CCIP/CCRP (le pilote fait tout le boulot) soit au laser (le RIO fait _presque_ tout le boulot). Par contre, c'est une antiquité : son HUD n'affiche pas beaucoup d'infos, il ne dispose pas du fly-by-wire, et est donc aussi capricieux qu'un warbird, même s'il vole bien plus vite. A noter que si tu voles en solo, le RIO est contrôlé par une IA très bavarde qui ne manquera pas de commenter tes atterrissages, ravitaillements en vol, ton pilotage... et qui bien sûr sera à tes ordres. Tu peux aussi prendre le contrôle du poste de RIO à n'importe quel moment.

Il y a également un module JF-17 qui devrait sortir avant la fin de l'année, mais il n'y a pas encore de précos.

Et maintenant un petit point sur les théâtres d'opération.

*Golf Persique* : On y vole souvent, même si dernièrement nous sommes retournés dans le Caucase. Excellent investissement en attendant la map Syrie à venir.
Normandie 1944 : On ne vole pas dessus pour le moment, la carte étant destinée à la WWII.
Syrie : aucune date de sortie pour le moment, mais elle a déjà fière alllure.
Afghanistan : aucune image n'a filtré à ma connaissance. C'est pas pour demain, ni pour 2020 je pense.
Malouines : RAZBAM tease souvent, mais je pense qu'il y a encore un ou deux ans de boulot.

----------


## nephyl

En résumé. F-18  :Cigare:

----------


## Kic

Ok merci beaucoup pour toutes ces explications détaillées !
Je vais voir avec Papagueff pour monter une équipe sur F14 en attendant le stable de F16.
Merci
Kic

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ca dépend ce que tu veux faire... du A/A majoritairement -> F14 ( tout en sachant que l'équipement est vachement old-school ), un peu de tout -> F18 , je te conseille d'attendre un peu pour le F16, c'est vraiment Early Access là .





> Ok merci beaucoup pour toutes ces explications détaillées !
> Je vais voir avec Papagueff pour monter une équipe sur F14 en attendant le stable de F16.
> Merci
> Kic


Pour avoir un peu voler en solo le mardi sur le F-14 dans nos partie multi, le F-14 n'est absolument pas intéressant et devient quasi inutile sans un RIO humain pour faire de l'air-air ou de l'attaque au sol avec le TGP.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour avoir un peu voler en solo le mardi sur le F-14 dans nos partie multi, le F-14 n'est absolument pas intéressant et devient quasi inutile sans un RIO humain pour faire de l'air-air ou de l'attaque au sol avec le TGP.


Je suppose que tu voulais dire ce qui suit, alors je reformule. Tape-moi si c'est pas ce que tu voulais dire :




> _Sans un RIO humain_, le F-14 n'est absolument pas intéressant et devient quasi inutile pour faire de l'air-air ou de l'attaque au sol avec le TGP.

----------


## partizan

Vous dites la même chose, non ?
Et sinon le syndicat des pilotes de F14 me souffle que la place avant a un rôle non négligeable pour le largage par gbu...

----------


## Flappie

Pour moi, "le F-14 n'est absolument pas intéressant et devient quasi inutile sans un RIO humain", ça veut dire que même avec un RIO humain, l'appareil n'est pas intéressant, d'où ma correction.
Ravi d'apprendre que tu t'amuses toujours autant à larguer des GBU en tant que pilote.  :;): 

EDIT: j'ai colorisé pour mieux illustrer mon propos, qui est que la phrase de Nico pouvait prêter à confusion.

----------


## Jokletox

Je l'ai compris comme Zan, vous dites la même chose  ::):

----------


## nephyl

Allez pas bastons sur des incompréhensions, vous êtes tous des bros en F-14

----------


## Empnicolas

> Pour moi, "le F-14 n'est absolument pas intéressant et devient quasi inutile sans un RIO humain", ça veut dire que même avec un RIO humain, l'appareil n'est pas intéressant, d'où ma correction.
> Ravi d'apprendre que tu t'amuses toujours autant à larguer des GBU en tant que pilote. 
> 
> EDIT: j'ai colorisé pour mieux illustrer mon propos, qui est que la phrase de Nico pouvait prêter à confusion.


Le F-14 sans Rio humain n'est absolument pas intéressant et devient intéressant avec un RIO humain.

Du coup qui a gagné, qui a perdu ?





> Allez pas bastons sur des incompréhensions, vous êtes tous des bros en F-14
> https://media.giphy.com/media/kkoFRlvIwtCaA/giphy.gif


Tu pleures car tu n'a pas d'AIM-154 sur le F-18 ?

----------


## Flappie

> Le F-14 sans Rio humain n'est absolument pas intéressant et devient intéressant avec un RIO humain.

----------


## TuxFr78

> https://tof.cx/images/2019/10/17/09e...6aecdbed76.png


Vous êtes en forme !
 ::lol::

----------


## partizan

> Allez pas bastons sur des incompréhensions, vous êtes tous des bros en F-14
> https://media.giphy.com/media/kkoFRlvIwtCaA/giphy.gif


Grand fou... tu nous montres l’équipe adverse  :^_^: 

Et oui Flappoute, si je ne push pas le little button on the stick, point de largage  ::P:

----------


## nephyl

> Tu pleures car tu n'a pas d'AIM-154 sur le F-18 ?


Même pas besoin j'ai tout fait au 9X 

Pendant que les F-14 


Pas taper, je rigole

----------


## nephyl

> Grand fou... tu nous montres l’équipe adverse 
> 
> Et oui Flappoute, si je ne push pas le little button on the stick, point de largage


Faut respecter les RIO.

----------


## Empnicolas

L'IFF et le largage des réservoir de carburant (ne pas rire svp  :^_^:   ) arrive à priori demain sur le F-16, on peut espérer du coup une arrivé du F-16 la semaine prochaine sur la stable (c'était vraiment le gros manque qu'il y avait sur l'avion):



Edit:
Et l'AGM-62 arrive sur le F-18;

----------


## Flappie

:Bave:  Tchouuuuu tchouuuuuuu ! Tous à bord du Hype Train  !!§!!#!

----------


## Empnicolas

> https://i.redd.it/60z79zscv7t31.jpg
> 
> 
>  Tchouuuuu tchouuuuuuu ! Tous à bord du Hype Train  !!§!!#!


J'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre pourquoi tant de monde est hyppé par le Jury.

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre pourquoi tant de monde est hyppé par le Jury.


Désactive la correction auto, Nico, sinon je vais encore devoir te corriger...

----------


## ze_droopy

Est-ce que 6 ans après on aura le multicrew fonctionnel promis à sa sortie ??
Parce que si c'est juste un remake cockpit ou modèle 3d, osef.

----------


## Flappie

C'est bien l'idée du multicrew qui me fait baver comme un cochon. Mais un remake HD ne ferait pas de mal. On aurait :

- des balises ADF qui marche mieux, avec un sélecteur de fréquence ADF mieux gaulé (il faut trois plombes pour tourner le potard, et on ne sait jamais sur si on est sur la bonne fréquence)
- une searchlight qui éclaire à plus de 20 mètres
- une meilleure gestion native des fonctions embark/disembark
- et des textures PBR, pour ne plus rien voir dans le cockpit quand on tourne le dos au soleil  ::wub::

----------


## Jokletox

> https://i.redd.it/60z79zscv7t31.jpg
>  Tchouuuuu tchouuuuuuu ! Tous à bord du Hype Train  !!§!!#!


J'ai embarqué !




> C'est bien l'idée du multicrew qui me fait baver comme un cochon.


Comme ça, plus besoin de se poser sur une maison de nuit et avec une météo pourrie pour régler sa fréquence radio  ::siffle::

----------


## nephyl

Hier j'ai continué ma découverte sur IL-2.
Mes essais en combat se sont plutôt pas trop mal passé même si le premier 109 que j'ai affronté a préféré se suicider que continuer après le 7-8ème tour du combat tournoyant.
Je n'arrive toujours pas à me poser sans casser au moins un train  ::cry::  
J'ai essayé la première mission de la seule campagne scénarisée que j'ai. C'est un peu tristoune, un pavé de texte, un vol avec qques wp, un atterrissage en cassant un train, des félicitations pour ce succès mémorable et voilà. 
Il n'y a que moi qui aimerait avoir des campagnes avec un peu plus de mise en scène? Je demande pas une production de folie, mais une petite vidéo d'intro, des voix, qques personnages. Çà rendrait la chose bien plus intéressante.

----------


## Flappie

> Il n'y a que moi qui aimerait avoir des campagnes avec un peu plus de mise en scène? Je demande pas une production de folie, mais une petite vidéo d'intro, des voix, qques personnages. Çà rendrait la chose bien plus intéressante.


Les campagnes DCS sont bien bavardes. Je n'ai encore jamais tenté les campagnes IL-2.




> Comme ça, plus besoin de se poser sur une maison de nuit et avec une météo pourrie pour régler sa fréquence radio


Précisément.  :^_^:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Le Guide Michelin de DCS :
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RGc...N11kdZUam/view

https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=232516

----------


## partizan

Juste en passant, sur le huey existe un bouton maintien d’alti... à paramétrer pour régler ses fréquences en vol notamment.
C’est un peu comme le trim, voler sans c’est du masochisme.  :;):  

Et j’espère le multi crew également...

----------


## nephyl

> Les campagnes DCS sont bien bavardes. Je n'ai encore jamais tenté les campagnes IL-2.


La campagne du Mirage 2000 a l'air bien sympa à ce niveau. Je la ferai surement quand je me mettrai à cet avion.

----------


## Flappie

> Juste en passant, sur le huey existe un bouton maintien d’alti... à paramétrer pour régler ses fréquences en vol notamment.
> C’est un peu comme le trim, voler sans c’est du masochisme.


Vue la tronche de la mission, ce serait du gâchis d'enclencher le maintien d'alti (qui n'existe probablement pas dans le vrai appareil). Mais de toute façon, ce n'est pas l'alti qui me pose problème, c'est plutôt la balise ADF de Batumi qui ne fonctionne pas même au-dessus de la mer, la nuit noire, la pluie torrentielle et la searchlight pourrie.




> Et j’espère le multi crew également...


_You can be my gunner anytime_!  :;):  Tiens à ce propos, la prochaine fois qu'on se voit, il faudra me faire découvrir Top Gun, qu'on rigole un bon coup.

----------


## Rodwin

Hello !
Petite question : les promos sur le site de DCS, vous pensez qu'elles vont arriver sur Steam ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Désactive la correction auto, Nico, sinon je vais encore devoir te corriger...
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon....XL._SX466_.jpg


Tu as de drole instrument chez toi  ::XD:: 




> Hello !
> Petite question : les promos sur le site de DCS, vous pensez qu'elles vont arriver sur Steam ?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOxaH4nHS0g


Je ne pense pas, la promo du site et de steam sont souvent déconnecté.
Pour steam, il y en aura surement lors des promos d'halloween de steam fin octobre.

----------


## Rodwin

Autant pour moi, c'est indiqué à la fin de la description de la vidéo : ça fera parti des promos steam d'halloween.

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est donc bien le multicrew du Huey qui est en courte finale, dixit la newsletter.

----------


## Jokletox

> Tu as de drole instrument chez toi 
> .


Il doit s'en passer des choses, avec Zan dans le 14 :D

----------


## Flappie

> Il doit s'en passer des choses, avec Zan dans le 14 :D


 :Coucou: 




> C'est donc bien le multicrew du Huey qui est en courte finale, dixit la newsletter.


Je ferai pas la danse du ventre, vu que ça fait 6 ans qu'on l'attend, mais n'empêche que quand il sera enfin dispo, il faudra nous trouver une autre arlésienne. Bon, c'est pas le choix qui manque dans DCS, on va y arriver.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je ferai pas la danse du ventre, vu que ça fait 6 ans qu'on l'attend, mais n'empêche que quand il sera enfin dispo, il faudra nous trouver une autre arlésienne. Bon, c'est pas le choix qui manque dans DCS, on va y arriver.


Radar Air-sol ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Radar Air-sol ?


Environ 2023 donc...

----------


## ajcrou

> Je n'arrive toujours pas à me poser sans casser au moins un train


Sur quel appareil ?




> J'ai essayé la première mission de la seule campagne scénarisée que j'ai. C'est un peu tristoune, un pavé de texte, un vol avec qques wp, un atterrissage en cassant un train, des félicitations pour ce succès mémorable et voilà.


Honnêtement les Campagne d'Il2GB ne présentent strictement aucun intérêt, c'est juste un générateur automatique de missions (et parfois assez mal conçus). Et encore, ils ont fait des progrès par rapport à la Campagne dispo à la sortie de BoS (obligatoire à l'époque pour débloquer les armements supplémentaires..., j'ai souffert avant qu'il supprime cette obligation).

----------


## Flappie

> Comme ça, plus besoin de se poser sur une maison de nuit et avec une météo pourrie pour régler sa fréquence radio


J'ai fini par zapper la mission... le pilote auto m'a effectivement permis de trouver la balise, mais j'ai oublié de surveiller la Vertical Velocity une fois de trop, et re-re-re-re-re-boum. Marre.  ::(:

----------


## partizan

Dommage qu’on ne puisse pas les jouer en multi, je pourrai te piquer le cyclique dans tes phases délicates  :^_^:

----------


## war-p

Qui a joué avec le walleye ? Ça s'annonce bien pour le slam-er?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Qui a joué avec le walleye ?


Testé, ca ne casse pas trois patte à un canard vu que la bombe ne locke que des grosses cibles avec un fort contraste.




> Ça s'annonce bien pour le slam-er?


Aucune idée

----------


## war-p

> Testé, ca ne casse pas trois patte à un canard vu que la bombe ne locke que des grosses cibles avec un fort contraste.
> 
> 
> Aucune idée


T'as pas testé le man in the loop ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Testé, ca ne casse pas trois patte à un canard vu que la bombe ne locke que des grosses cibles avec un fort contraste.


En même temps c'est un peu une bombe d'un autre âge, qui aurait plus sa place sur un intruder que sur le hornet... Mon avis est que c'est plutôt un test de leur code man-in-the-loop, je me vois mal l'utiliser en mission.

----------


## Empnicolas

> T'as pas testé le man in the loop ?


Non pour le moment j'ai juste testé l'attaque classique mais j'ai beaucoup de mal à voir en quoi le man in the loop est si bien que ca.

D'ailleurs autre question à la con: pourquoi sur le F-16, on met les 120 au bout des ailes et les AIM-9 sur les pilonnes sous les ailes alors qu'a mon sens ça peux plus gêner qu'autre chose un AIM-9X et en plus ça fait super moche ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Non pour le moment j'ai juste testé l'attaque classique mais j'ai beaucoup de mal à voir en quoi le man in the loop est si bien que ca.


C'est surtout pour faire mumuse j'ai l'impression. Sauf si on peut larguer sans lock, dans ce cas ça peut permettre de diriger la bombe une fois la couche de nuage traversée (mais bon courage pour la larguer assez près)




> D'ailleurs autre question à la con: pourquoi sur le F-16, on met les 120 au bout des ailes et les AIM-9 sur les pilonnes sous les ailes alors qu'a mon sens ça peux plus gêner qu'autre chose un AIM-9X et en plus ça fait super moche ?


Pour une question de déformation des ailes je crois, ça fatigue moins la structure avec les AIM-120 au bout

----------


## Bacab

Idem que LFS au sujet des AIM-120 en bout d'aile: j'ai entendu dire que ça diminuait le flutter.

----------


## nephyl

> Sur quel appareil ?
> 
> 
> 
> Honnêtement les Campagne d'Il2GB ne présentent strictement aucun intérêt, c'est juste un générateur automatique de missions (et parfois assez mal conçus). Et encore, ils ont fait des progrès par rapport à la Campagne dispo à la sortie de BoS (obligatoire à l'époque pour débloquer les armements supplémentaires..., j'ai souffert avant qu'il supprime cette obligation).


J'ai cassé le train sur tous les appareil que j'ai testé l'autre jour.

Ce matin j'ai décidé de m'y remettre en faisant des tours de piste et je crois que j'ai compris pas mal de trucs. J'ai testé 4 appareils.
Le P38, j'ai compris que c'était surtout un problème de vitesse. En me posant plus lentement ça passe et je rebondis presque plus.
L'Il-2, j'ai compris qu'il fallait mettre pas mal de gaz. Je me posais trop lentement avec un vario trop important. 
Le BF 109, premier vol et c'est passé tout seul. Je ne sais pas si c'est du bol ou si c'est l'appareil qui se pilote facilement. 
Le FW190-D  ::o:  c'est quoi cet engin de mort. Déjà il m'a fallu 5 min avant de pouvoir mettre les gaz sans faire des girouettes comme un patineur artistique et m'aligner correctement. 
A l’atterrissage impossible de voir la piste et à peine posé je suis parti à 90° et j'ai frotté l'aile sur la piste....

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'ai cassé le train sur tous les appareil que j'ai testé l'autre jour.
> 
> Ce matin j'ai décidé de m'y remettre en faisant des tours de piste et je crois que j'ai compris pas mal de trucs. J'ai testé 4 appareils.
> Le P38, j'ai compris que c'était surtout un problème de vitesse. En me posant plus lentement ça passe et je rebondis presque plus.
> L'Il-2, j'ai compris qu'il fallait mettre pas mal de gaz. Je me posais trop lentement avec un vario trop important. 
> Le BF 109, premier vol et c'est passé tout seul. Je ne sais pas si c'est du bol ou si c'est l'appareil qui se pilote facilement. 
> Le FW190-D  c'est quoi cet engin de mort. Déjà il m'a fallu 5 min avant de pouvoir mettre les gaz sans faire des girouettes comme un patineur artistique et m'aligner correctement. 
> A l’atterrissage impossible de voir la piste et à peine posé je suis parti à 90° et j'ai frotté l'aile sur la piste....


Pour le D9, mettre le manche au ventre bloque la roue arrière, enfin sur DCS, sur il-2 je sais pas trop mais tout est tellement merdique sur ce jeu ( il y a une touche de verrouillage ou non de la roue arrière de mémoire).

----------


## Giledhil

> Pour le D9, mettre le manche au ventre bloque la roue arrière, enfin sur DCS, sur il-2 je sais pas trop


Idem sur IL2 pour les Fw190.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Non pour le moment j'ai juste testé l'attaque classique mais j'ai beaucoup de mal à voir en quoi le man in the loop est si bien que ca.


A l'époque, c'était assez révolutionnaire, surtout au niveau technologique. Ça permettait tactiquement d'améliorer la précision des frappes.
Maintenant c'est désuet, et sur un monoplace le pilote a autre chose à faire que de faire pilote de bombe/missile.



> D'ailleurs autre question à la con: pourquoi sur le F-16, on met les 120 au bout des ailes et les AIM-9 sur les pilonnes sous les ailes alors qu'a mon sens ça peux plus gêner qu'autre chose un AIM-9X et en plus ça fait super moche ?


J'avais fait pas mal de recherches a époque de F4AF. Un gars en multi me disait que c'était la logique de départ des missiles: en combat, théoriquement tu te sépares des amraam en premier, allégeant d'autant ton zinc.
La réponse a du sens, mais je la trouvais très spécifique à une situation pas forcément générique.
J'avais trouvé que c'était en fait une combinaison de plusieurs facteurs, pas forcément simulés (si ce n'est pas la réplication stricte de la matrice de chargement réelle) :
- comme disait Bacab, ça réduit le flutter et améliore le profil aérodynamique de l'aile;
- pour un peu la même raison, il est dangereux de mettre les sidewinder en bout d'aile avec les amraam en pylône, cela crée des oscillations en bout d'aile;
- il est préférable de mettre un missile en bout d'aile (aérodynamisme) mais plus l'emport en pylône est lourd, plus le facteur de charge est limité.

----------


## Jokletox

Si le 120 est plus lourd que le 9X je comprends pas la logique qu'il y a derrière ce que vous expliquez. Plus la charge est lourde et loin du centre plus ça va forcer sur les ailes donc y'a un truc que je saisi pas dans ce que vous dites ^^

----------


## ze_droopy

> Si le 120 est plus lourd que le 9X je comprends pas la logique qu'il y a derrière ce que vous expliquez. Plus la charge est lourde et loin du centre plus ça va forcer sur les ailes donc y'a un truc que je saisi pas dans ce que vous dites ^^


C'est une configuration très spécifique au F-16.
Normalement tout ce que j'ai expliqué au dessus devrait la rendre logique...

----------


## Jokletox

> Normalement tout ce que j'ai expliqué au dessus devrait la rendre logique...


Bah pas vraiment en fait ^^




> pour un peu la même raison, il est dangereux de mettre les sidewinder en bout d'aile avec les amraam en pylône, cela crée des oscillations en bout d'aile;


Comment tu peux avoir moins d'oscillations avec un truc lourd en bout d'ailes qu'avec un truc léger ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Comment tu peux avoir moins d'oscillations avec un truc lourd en bout d'ailes qu'avec un truc léger ?


 Les oscillations sont présentes dans tous les cas (vortex, profil de l'aile). Le poids stabilise/ralenti les oscillations (Et le profil du missile améliore l'aerodynamisme du bout d'aile).
Là j'extrapole, mais je pense qu'il s'agit d'éviter une fréquence de résonnance qui serait désastreuse pour la structure.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Après ça m'étonnerait que ce soit modélisé dans DCS, on peut mettre des Sidewinder en bout d'ailes c'est plus joli

----------


## ajcrou

Une petite question (idiote) aux spécialistes de DCS. Comme je viens de toucher les premiers revenues de la vente de mon bouquin aviation et que j'ai une petite envie depuis quelque temps de me mettre aux chalumeaux donc autant que cela reste dans l'aviation. Est-ce que vous auriez un module à conseiller et vous volez sur quoi globalement ? (afin de tester un peu le on-line). Et vu le prix des modules, je préfère seulement me concentrer sur un.




> A l’atterrissage impossible de voir la piste et à peine posé je suis parti à 90° et j'ai frotté l'aile sur la piste....


Ne volant plus sur avions allemands depuis la sortie de Il2GB, je ne serais dire, mais effectivement attention aux freins (qui n'ont parfois strictement rien à voir selon les avions...) et ne pas hésiter à utiliser l'affichage du collimateur pour gérer l'approche et éviter de taper trop durement au sol.

Sinon toujours concernant Il2:GB, le Hurricane Mk II est annoncé en collector  :Bave: 

Certes, c'est la version avec armement soviétique... mais c'est le Hurricane  :Vibre: 

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...lector-planes/

----------


## Flappie

Je te renvoie vers mon post d'il y a deux pages : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12560487

Il y a aussi le Mirage 2000C bien sûr, mais il est en pleine refonte en ce moment, donc ce n'est peut-être pas le bon moment pour s'y mettre.

Le MiG-21bis est top, paraît-il, mais un peu trop ardu pour commencer.

Le Viggen est génial mais tout le monde n'adhère pas, d'autant que ses spécificités ne le destinent pas aux missions Close Air Support.

Enfin, il y a les hélicos, mais là aussi, tout le monde n'adhère pas.

J'allais oublier le Su-25T qui est gratuit (tu peux rejoindre nos parties sans problème sans rien payer) mais qui ne reflète pas la qualité des modules "post LockOn" : tu n'auras pas de cockpit cliquable, ni d'avionique compliquée.

----------


## ajcrou

Merci, je vais regarder le post.

Accessoirement, en faisant de l'archéologie dans mon mail, j'ai retrouvé mon compte sous DCS World où j'ai découverts avoir déjà le P.51, le A.10, le MiG-15 et le MiG-21 (que je n'ai probablement encore jamais lancé  ::ninja:: , les achats s'étalant entre 2010 et 2015).

----------


## Flappie

Espérons que tu t'y mettes plus sérieusement cette fois !  :^_^:

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je ferai pas la danse du ventre, vu que ça fait 6 ans qu'on l'attend, mais n'empêche que quand il sera enfin dispo, il faudra nous trouver une autre arlésienne. Bon, c'est pas le choix qui manque dans DCS, on va y arriver.


Purée, ils sont même en train de refaire les nuages (https://www.mudspike.com/mudspike-am...acO8HNj6PDPZSA)

(image tirée du FB d'ED)

Heureusement il y a toujours plus de polygone dans une Mk-82 que dans le Tu-122 ou le Tu-95 de DCS!


Et sinon l'AGM-62 Walleye II:

----------


## ajcrou

> Espérons que tu t'y mettes plus sérieusement cette fois !


Concernant les deux MiG, c'était un ami qui m'avait convaincu d'en faire l'achat pour voler dessus..., sauf qu'il n'a rien trouvé de mieux que partir en Australie pour un stage de fin d'études et finalement d'y rester... résultat on a jamais eu l'occasion d'essayer.

Pour l'instant j'installe DCS World (je suppose qu'il faut prendra la version 2.5 ?) et j'hésite entre le Viggen et le Harrier comme ils sont en promo (je vais peut-être éviter de dépenser 80 euros pour le moment).

----------


## Tugais

Le Harrier est un poil plus polyvalent que le Viggen, tu auras l'occasion d'approcher plusieurs types de missions (toutes tournées vers le air-sol cependant), il offre en plus l'avantage d'offrir un aspect unique, la capacité de décollages courts.

Le Viggen est un superbe appareil mais comme le faisait remarquer Flappie, il faut aimer son exotisme et accepter d'être limité à deux types de missions : Strike et Anti-Ship. C'est un appareil qui se vole au ras des pâquerettes et à fond les ballons. Perso je suis fan du concept mais c'est assez particulier.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Concernant les deux MiG, c'était un ami qui m'avait convaincu d'en faire l'achat pour voler dessus..., sauf qu'il n'a rien trouvé de mieux que partir en Australie pour un stage de fin d'études et finalement d'y rester... résultat on a jamais eu l'occasion d'essayer.
> 
> Pour l'instant j'installe DCS World (je suppose qu'il faut prendra la version 2.5 ?) et j'hésite entre le Viggen et le Harrier comme ils sont en promo (je vais peut-être éviter de dépenser 80 euros pour le moment).


Entre les deux, prend le Harrier car bien plus versatile qu'un Viggen.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Je plussoie le Harrier.

----------


## Bacab

Je viens de m'acheter le Harrier. Il faut noter que contrairement au Viggen, le Harrier n'a pas de documentation digne de ce nom : le PDF fourni avec est obsolète depuis plusieurs mises à jour et il faut donc composer avec le guide de Chuck qui est d'une aide précieuse et très riche en informations mais quand même pas au point de faire office de véritable manuel.

En parlant de ça, j’essaie de comprendre le fonctionnement du système d'arme du Harrier et j'ai du mal avec le "TDC action" :
en fait ce qui me perturbe c'est que j'ai l'impression que le TGP désigne automatiquement ce qu'il pointe comme étant la cible de l'avion (lorsque le mot "TDC" est surligné sur le MFD), même si a aucun moment je n'ai appuyé sur le TDC action. C'est bien comme ça que ça fonctionne ou je rate un truc ?

Par avnce merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## Kic

Repris contact avec Papagueff
F18 acheté
inscription à avm prévu!
a bientot!!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

La doc du harrier arrive bientôt. Baltic Dragon est dessus.

----------


## ajcrou

> Entre les deux, prend le Harrier car bien plus versatile qu'un Viggen.


DCS World installé, je vais donc probablement me prendre le Harrier (tout en essayant de reprendre contact avec le A.10).

Même si j’avoue que j'ai toujours trouvé le Viggen visuellement très sympathique. Pour en avoir vu un exemplaire dans deux musées différents, vraiment impressionnant le monstre.

----------


## partizan

En ce qui me concerne, si je peux conseiller un monoplace >>> le 2000 a ce petit truc en plus (ou en moins) que n'ont pas les autres... 
Peut-être que c'est justement ça. Il n'a pas le luxe des appareils ricains. 
QUE 2 Fox 1 (+2 Fox 2), excellent en ccip/ccrp/straf mais une fragilité qui oblige à fair des passes safes, bref un appareil qui demande de la réflexion.

Le -5 à venir va un peu changer la donne à ce niveau, mais ceux qui auront utilisé le RDI au max de ses capacités sauront apprécier ce confort supplémentaire.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je viens de m'acheter le Harrier. Il faut noter que contrairement au Viggen, le Harrier n'a pas de documentation digne de ce nom : le PDF fourni avec est obsolète depuis plusieurs mises à jour et il faut donc composer avec le guide de Chuck qui est d'une aide précieuse et très riche en informations mais quand même pas au point de faire office de véritable manuel.
> 
> En parlant de ça, j’essaie de comprendre le fonctionnement du système d'arme du Harrier et j'ai du mal avec le "TDC action" :


TDC action =  lock si besoin (surtout pour les maverick) sinon le TDC c'est ce que sert de déplacement du senseur/de l'écran.
Tu n'a pas de SOI dans le Harrier contrairement au 18/16/10C mais ton écran de droite est forcement ton SOI que tu va pouvoir modifier facilement avec le sensor select.

Il n'y a que dans la procédure de tir des maverick qu'elle change un peu car tu dois avoir ton DMT/TGP sur l'écran de droite et le maverick via l'écran d'armement (stores, sms, enfin je me rappel plus du nom en fonction de l'avion mais c'est le deuxième bouton sur la colonne de gauche en partant du haut) et via le sensor select choisir le maverick.




> en fait ce qui me perturbe c'est que j'ai l'impression que le TGP désigne automatiquement ce qu'il pointe comme étant la cible de l'avion (lorsque le mot "TDC" est surligné sur le MFD), même si a aucun moment je n'ai appuyé sur le TDC action. C'est bien comme ça que ça fonctionne ou je rate un truc ?
> 
> Par avnce merci pour vos réponses.


Oui ton TGP asservi ton DMT (la camera à l'avant de l'appareil) quoiqu'il arrive tant qu'il n'est pas en Standbye (mais ton TGP peux être asservi au DMT via le "slave", surtout utile quand on asservie le DMT à un waypoint).
Quand TDC est surligné, dans l'écran, tu peux bouger ton TGP via les touches de "mouvement" (le TDC).

J'espère que c'est clair.

----------


## Bacab

> TDC action =  lock si besoin (surtout pour les maverick) sinon le TDC c'est ce que sert de déplacement du senseur/de l'écran.
> Tu n'a pas de SOI dans le Harrier contrairement au 18/16/10C mais ton écran de droite est forcement ton SOI que tu va pouvoir modifier facilement avec le sensor select.
> 
> Il n'y a que dans la procédure de tir des maverick qu'elle change un peu car tu dois avoir ton DMT/TGP sur l'écran de droite et le maverick via l'écran d'armement (stores, sms, enfin je me rappel plus du nom en fonction de l'avion mais c'est le deuxième bouton sur la colonne de gauche en partant du haut) et via le sensor select choisir le maverick.
> 
> 
> Oui ton TGP asservi ton DMT (la camera à l'avant de l'appareil) quoiqu'il arrive tant qu'il n'est pas en Standbye (mais ton TGP peux être asservi au DMT via le "slave", surtout utile quand on asservie le DMT à un waypoint).
> Quand TDC est surligné, dans l'écran, tu peux bouger ton TGP via les touches de "mouvement" (le TDC).
> 
> J'espère que c'est clair.


En fait je m'attendais à ce que le TDC action servent à définir le SPI un peu comme dans un A-10C mais j'ai l'impression que c'est beaucoup plus simple : dés qu'un capteur est stabilisé sur une position celle-ci devient la cible de l'avion.

----------


## Empnicolas

> En fait je m'attendais à ce que le TDC action servent à définir le SPI un peu comme dans un A-10C mais j'ai l'impression que c'est beaucoup plus simple : dés qu'un capteur est stabilisé sur une position celle-ci devient la cible de l'avion.


Effectivement, seul le DMT peut déterminé le SPI (donc le TGP, et tu peux asservir le DMT à un waypoint) mais c'est globalement tout.

----------


## Bacab

> Effectivement, seul le DMT peut déterminé le SPI (donc le TGP, et tu peux asservir le DMT à un waypoint) mais c'est globalement tout.


OK super je comprends (et c'est effectivement ce qu'indique la doc réelle), merci beaucoup.
Je résume donc le bazar qu'est le système d'arme du Harrier. De part sa conception l'avion n'utilise que deux sources pour les coordonnées de sa cible : l'INS ou le DMT. Le TPOD a été intégré à l'arrache et transmet, dès qu'il est verrouillé (INR, AREA ou PT) et ne bouge plus, ses coordonnées au DMT ou à l'INS selon ce que le pilote choisi avec le Sensor Select Switch. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Donc la procédure que j'utilisais n'était pas optimale pour la précision  :
- DESG sur la page Moving Map pour faire du WPT ma cible avec le Sensor Select sur INS;
- Puis passage sur le TPOD et No action Slew sur ma cible ==> la position visée est celle déterminée par l'INS avec l'altitude GPS, moins précise qu'avec le DMT.

A partir de maintenant j'ajouterais une étape :
- DESG sur la page Moving Map pour faire du WPT ma cible avec le Sensor Select sur INS;
*- Sensor select sur TV;*
- Passage sur le TPOD et No action Slew sur ma cible ==> la position visée est celle déterminée par l'ARBS/DMT.



EDIT : c'est faut, ça ne fonctionne pas (du coup je mets en spoiler pour induire personne en erreur) : le système, dés que le TPOD est sélectionné, utilise l'INS (losange dans le HUD contenu dans le polygone du TPOD).

----------


## Empnicolas

> OK super je comprends (et c'est effectivement ce qu'indique la doc réelle), merci beaucoup.
> Je résume donc le bazar qu'est le système d'arme du Harrier. De part sa conception l'avion n'utilise que deux sources pour les coordonnées de sa cible : l'INS ou le DMT. Le TPOD a été intégré à l'arrache et transmet, dès qu'il est verrouillé (INR, AREA ou PT) et ne bouge plus, ses coordonnées au DMT ou à l'INS selon ce que le pilote choisi avec le Sensor Select Switch. Donc la procédure que j'utilisais n'était pas optimale pour la précision  :
> - DESG sur la page Moving Map pour faire du WPT ma cible avec le Sensor Select sur INS;
> - Puis passage sur le TPOD et No action Slew sur ma cible ==> la position visée est celle déterminée par l'INS avec l'altitude GPS, moins précise qu'avec le DMT.
> 
> A partir de maintenant j'ajouterais une étape :
> - DESG sur la page Moving Map pour faire du WPT ma cible avec le Sensor Select sur INS;
> *- Sensor select sur TV;*
> - Passage sur le TPOD et No action Slew sur ma cible ==> la position visée est celle déterminée par l'ARBS/DMT.


Il te faut faire un slave sur la page du TGP pour asservir le TGP au DMT

----------


## Bacab

> Il te faut faire un slave sur la page du TGP pour asservir le TGP au DMT


Par défaut le TGP est en SLAVE lorsque je rentre sur la page TPOD.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Par défaut le TGP est en SLAVE lorsque je rentre sur la page TPOD.


Oui mais il faut tout de même bien l'asservir (dans ce que je viens de testé) ou alors il s'asservi automatique peut être si tu bouge le DMT (mais j'ai souvent ou le TGP ou le DMT sur l'écran de droite). Mais vu que la fonction Slave fonctionnelle est récente je ne sais pas. Je l'ai trop peu pratiquée (avant je faisait un DESG pour mettre le DMT sur le waypoint puis je déplaçais le TGP à peut près là ou était mon DMT sur le HUD et entre temps le DMT s'asservissait au TGP donc c'était de l'à peu près).


PS: avec le Flir tu peux designer un point pour ton DMT  au niveau du vecteur vitesse/prograde et en utilisant le TDC action.
PS2:en restant appuyer sur ton TDC action, tu peux déplacer plus rapidement ton DMT.

----------


## Bacab

> Oui mais il faut tout de même bien l'asservir (dans ce que je viens de testé) ou alors il s'asservi automatique peut être si tu bouge le DMT (mais j'ai souvent ou le TGP ou le DMT sur l'écran de droite). Mais vu que la fonction Slave fonctionnelle est récente je ne sais pas. Je l'ai trop peu pratiquée (avant je faisait un DESG pour mettre le DMT sur le waypoint puis je déplaçais le TGP à peut près là ou était mon DMT sur le HUD et entre temps le DMT s'asservissait au TGP donc c'était de l'à peu près).
> 
> 
> PS: avec le Flir tu peux designer un point pour ton DMT  au niveau du vecteur vitesse/prograde et en utilisant le TDC action.
> PS2:en restant appuyer sur ton TDC action, tu peux déplacer plus rapidement ton DMT.


C'est peut être nouveau mais tu n'as plus besoin de passer par le DMT pour faire ce que tu me décris : si tu fais un DESG sur le waypoint puis ouvre la page TPOD il est déjà asservi sur le waypoint et dés que tu le bouges la désignation INS le suit.
Et j'ai dit une bêtise tout à l'heure : je pensais que si le mode TV était en fonction alors le TPOD l'asservissait et que globalement le système se servait des coordonnées calculées par le DMT. En réalité peut importe le senseur choisi, lorsque le TPOD est utilisé, le système utilise l'INS pour la désignation(dans le HUD on voit bien un losange et non un rectangle).

----------


## Flappie

> Purée, ils sont même en train de refaire les nuages (https://www.mudspike.com/mudspike-am...acO8HNj6PDPZSA)
> https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...ea&oe=5E5F6CB1
> (image tirée du FB d'ED)


Excellente interview ! Et donc, petit résumé :

Belsimtek était constitué d'une partie du staff d'ED détaché pour démontrer la faisabilité des modules tiers. La formule n'ayant plus rien à prouver depuis le succès des RAZBAM, Heatblur, etc., les personnes de Belsimtek ont "réintégré" les rangs d'ED. On comprend mieux pourquoi les deux équipes fonctionnaient si bien ensemble !DCS laisse la main aux éditeurs tiers pour créer des campagnes payantes. Ils ne s'investiront pas dedans eux-mêmes.VOIP en cours d'intégration, sortie prévue pour la fin 2019, d'abord sous la forme de channels prédéfinis (ex: RED et BLUE), puis des channels définis par les joueurs, puis l'intégration façon SRS et consorts.Tableau d'avancement public à venir (on était déjà au courant, mais ça fait toujours du bien de l'entendre).Prochains modules ED après le F-16C : A-20 IA et Ju-88 IA avant fin 2019, P-47D jouable prévu Q1 2020, puis Mosquito (prévu en 2020) et Hind (pas de date). Le dev du Me262 n'a pas commencé, car les recherches sont toujours en cours.Bottage en touche sur le multicrew du Hind, ça sent le roussi. Mais bon, avec un canon fixe, qui voudrait voler en tant que passager ?Le travail reprendra sur le Yak-52 début 2020.Gros chantier visant à améliorer un paquet de choses en jeu : nuages donc, mais aussi lumière de nuit, vues FLIR, replay, visibilité des unités...L'intégration de la techno Vulkan API a déjà commencé. Les perfs, en général mais surtout en VR, devraient s'en voir grandement améliorées.Campagnes dynamiques intégrées à DCS : pas avant 2021F4 Phantom II repoussé aux calendes grecques...  ::cry:: Pas de map Corée prévue pour le moment (même s'ils aimeraient bien la faire un jour).

----------


## Tugais

> […]excellent en ccip/ccrp/straf mais une fragilité qui oblige à fair des passes safes, bref un appareil qui demande de la réflexion.


Tiens c'est bien la première fois que je lis ça. Je suis un fervent partisan du 2000 vu que je ne vole que sur cet appareil, mais je n'oserais pas dire que le système de CCIP/CCRP est excellent. Bombarder des infrastructures, aucun problème, mais pour du bombardement en single release sur un véhicule par exemple c'est tout de suite plus aléatoire.

Ça n'en reste pas moins mon appareil favori.

----------


## ajcrou

Merci pour les différentes précisions.

Après réflexion (et visionnage de plusieurs vidéos hier soir), je vais effectivement rester sur l'un des modules en solde et à prix raisonnable. Éventuellement si j'arrive cette fois-ci à accrocher à DCS, j’imagine qu'il y aura l'occasion des soldes cet hiver.

Et je vais finalement m'orienter sur le Viggen : d'une part j'aime bien cet appareil visuellement (et son aspect de gros monstre) et son utilisation : attaque lourde au raz du sol (ou mer) m'attire bien (et correspond à mon style de vol : sur piston, j'ai toujours davantage volé sur bombardiers).

Maintenant reste à lire le manuel qui semble très costaud et comprendre le fonctionnement de l'engin.

Et j'essayerais peut-être aussi de me remettre sur le A.10.

----------


## Flappie

Je peux t'initier au Viggen avec plaisir, si ça te dit. Et si tu es dispo les mardis soirs, je peux nous faire des missions dédiées.

----------


## ajcrou

> Je peux t'initier au Viggen avec plaisir, si ça te dit. Et si tu es dispo les mardis soirs, je peux nous faire des missions dédiées.


Pourquoi pas avec plaisir (dispo notamment mardi prochain, pas forcément garantie pour les suivants, à confirmer selon mon emploi du temps).

Et j'essayerais de toute façon de commencer à décortiquer un peu appareil (au moins décollage / atterrissage / vol) ce soir (ou demain).

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Perso je profite de la promo pour prendre le Mig-21 que je trouve superbe et il me manquait un appareil cold war, maintenant il me faudra trouver du temps pour l'apprendre.

----------


## Loloborgo

Merci pour les infos Flappie!

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Il y en a qui s'amusent bien avec le Walleye

----------


## Tugais

Il y a régulièrement des vidéos sur le topic grâce à Empnicolas mais ça manque parfois de captures d'écrans. En voici une que j'ai prise lors de l'édition d'une vidéo :

----------


## frostphoenyx

Woah  ::wub::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Tu me rappelles ce que tu as comme écran déjà ? Je cherche un ultra-wide pas trop trop cher pour avoir un angle de vue plus large (Je joue en 1920x1200). Mici  ::):

----------


## Flappie

*Soirée DCS du mardi :*

Je nous prépare une mission pour demain. Il y aura notamment 4 slots Viggen puisque je coacherai ajcrou (Zan, je te laisse les meubles du salon et les enfants !  ::ninja:: ), tout plein de slots Hornet, un peu de Tomcat et du Mirage.

Au programme pour demain : 

1 - couverture aérienne (Hornet / Tomcat / Mirage)
2 - attaque navale (Viggen)
3 - attaque de base (Viggen)
4 - attaque des renforts sol qui ne manqueront pas d'arriver (Hornet / Tomcat / Mirage)

Merci d'annoncer votre appareil de prédilection. Si vous souhaitez voler dans un autre appareil, merci de me prévenir suffisamment tôt.


_Viggen_ (c'est complet !)
ajcrou
Flappie
Empnicolas
Loloborgo

_Hornet_ (open bar)
Jok
Wannamama
war-p (SEAD, CAS...)
Patou (CAS)

_Mirage / Tomcat_
Zan


*EDIT:* ah, et c'est peut-être un détail pour vous, mais pour certains ça veut dire beaucoup, on jouera sur la map Caucase.

*EDIT2:* et toujours sur la release/stable.

----------


## Jokletox

Hornet en CAP pour moi !

----------


## ze_droopy

TGV pour moi  ::'(:

----------


## Flappie

T'inquiète, on la refera à l'occasion.  :;): 
Remarque, si tu as le wifi et un PC po(r)table dans le train, je peux t'ajouter un slot Combined Arms !

----------


## ajcrou

Je confirme ma présence en Viggen (j'ai regardé le manuel hier soir...assez costaud, et j'essaye de mettre tout doucement les choses en pratique).

----------


## Flappie

Tu peux commencer par t'intéresser aux sections qui concernent le Rb-04, les roquettes ("ARAK") et les bombes (M-71) high-drag. Je conçois la mission pour qu'on aborde les armes les plus simples à prendre en main.

Les Rb-05, Rb-75 et Bk-90, on verra plus tard !

----------


## ze_droopy

> T'inquiète, on la refera à l'occasion. 
> Remarque, si tu as le wifi et un PC po(r)table dans le train, je peux t'ajouter un slot Combined Arms !


Pas con, mais mon portable ne supportera pas DCS.

----------


## Wannamama

> Merci d'annoncer votre appareil de prédilection. Si vous souhaitez voler dans un autre appareil, merci de me prévenir suffisamment tôt.


Présent normalement, en Hornet !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

En stable ou en beta du coup ? Je peux être là mais pour le moment je suis sur la beta et ce jusqu'à la prochaine stable, ça me semble indispensable pour le Mirage.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Sur l'Open Beta est sorti le patch pour la Gazelle et le F18 ( entre autres ) .

----------


## Empnicolas

Présent demain en Viggen si on fait cette mission

----------


## Flappie

> En stable ou en beta du coup ? Je peux être là mais pour le moment je suis sur la beta et ce jusqu'à la prochaine stable, ça me semble indispensable pour le Mirage.





> Sur l'Open Beta est sorti le patch pour la Gazelle et le F18 ( entre autres ) .


On jouera sur la release/stable.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Tant pis, j'espère une release stable rapide pour rejoindre le troupeau  ::):

----------


## Tugais

> Tu me rappelles ce que tu as comme écran déjà ? Je cherche un ultra-wide pas trop trop cher pour avoir un angle de vue plus large (Je joue en 1920x1200). Mici


J'utilise cet écran.

----------


## Loloborgo

Si il y a de la place et que vous acceptez les débutants sympas, j'aimerai vous rejoindre aux commandes d'un Viggen mardi soir!  ::happy2::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> J'utilise cet écran.


Merci !!

----------


## war-p

F18 en fonction de ce qu'il y aura à faire, ça sera de SEAD, CAS...

----------


## nephyl

Présent en F-18. Je ferai volontiers un peu de CAS pour une fois sauf si il n'y a pas assez de CAP.

----------


## TuxFr78

> TGV pour moi


Pour moi aussi ...

----------


## Jokletox

Le TGV au lieu du TGP  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

OK, je vais probablement réduire la tâche CAP au strict minimum alors. Sauf peut-être si Zan et k4ngoo font équipe en Tomcat ou Mirage...

@Loloborgo : On accepte toujours les débutants et, ça tombe bien, ajcrou débutera en même temps que toi.  ::): 

Que ceux qui n'ont pas encore les coordonnées du TS des Canards Volants m'envoient un MP.

----------


## ajcrou

Bon après mes premiers travaux pratique, j'arrive à décoller, plus ou moins voler et atterrir.

Par contre, j'ai encore des grosses difficulté avec la procédure de démarrage afin de la reproduire et mémoriser 

Comme j'ai mon après midi, je vais essayer de commencer à dépoussiérer l'utilisation de l'armement. 

Mais, je ne garantis rien concernant mon niveau de vol et maîtrise de l'appareil pour ce soir.

----------


## Flappie

Ne te fous pas la pression, on avancera à vos rythmes, et on sera dans un channel TS à part. J'ai prévu deux vols différents, l'un pour l'anti-ship (on tapera du cargo en se faufilant à travers les défenses), l'autre pour les frappes au sol (roquettes / bombes, comme vous voulez).

Le démarrage, on le fera à l'oral : pas besoin de le mémoriser.

Je liste ce qu'il faudra faire pour le premier vol. Ça vous permet de connaître les touches qu'il faut mapper :

Sélectionner le bon armement (clics sur molette à droite, doit afficher "ATTACK"), et le bon mode d'attaque ("ENKEL"),Déclarer un waypoint d'attaque (on expliquera, mais ça se fait au clic en 20 secondes top chrono),Décoller,Allumer le radar (*A1 Mode*),Allumer l'autopilote en vol en palier (*Autpilot mode HÖJD*),Suivre les waypoints TBA et apprivoiser l'affichage du radar,Recaler le waypoint d'attaque sur la cible qu'on verra apparaître en mer au radar (*T1 fix* = "je vais recaler", *TV fix* = "je recale comme ceci",  *T0 fix* = "j'ai fini mon recalage") - étape facultative, permet d'avoir une indication de portée,Se diriger vers les cibles,Tirer un missile à 32km de distance max,Dévier légèrement le cap et tirer aussitôt un autre missile, dans l'espoir que les 2 missiles touchent des cibles différentes,Demi-tour et retour à la base en suivant les waypoints.

Il faudra aussi mapper le collimateur du radar (axes *Radar Stick horizontal et vertical*), le bouton *Trigger safety bracket ARM/SAFE*, le bouton *Weapon Release*...

----------


## Empnicolas

> Bon après mes premiers travaux pratique, j'arrive à décoller, plus ou moins voler et atterrir.
> 
> Par contre, j'ai encore des grosses difficulté avec la procédure de démarrage afin de la reproduire et mémoriser 
> 
> Comme j'ai mon après midi, je vais essayer de commencer à dépoussiérer l'utilisation de l'armement. 
> 
> Mais, je ne garantis rien concernant mon niveau de vol et maîtrise de l'appareil pour ce soir.


Procédure simplifiée de démarrage :
- groupe du parc On
- les 2 boutons devant la manette des gaz
- le bouton generator devant la manette des gaz
- le bouton pour allumer le moteur
- on déverrouille (passage IDLE) la manette des gaz
- passage à droite avec Ref.Lola en input: 9099 et on valide en appuyant sur LS/XXX (bouton sous B1)
-on tourne le rotatif d'un cran vers la droite et on retire l'input en édition
- armement du siège au dessus de la tête
- passage en NAV sur la gauche vers le "manche secondaire".
- on retire le groupe du parc
- fermeture du cockpit
Normalement c'est bon, désolé je connais pas le nom des bouton (déjà c'est en suédois et en plus j'ai une mémoire visuelle donc je retient pas les noms mais leurs localisation).

----------


## ajcrou

Merci pour les différentes précisions. Je me suis un peu entraîner à la navigation et l'attaque de navires.

----------


## Jokletox

Arrêtez de parler du Viggen, il commence à me tenter de plus en plus...

----------


## Flappie

Il est en promo.  ::rolleyes::   ::trollface:: 

ACHETE ACHETE ACHETE

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Arrêtez de parler du Viggen, il commence à me tenter de plus en plus...


Il est nul,  il a pas le démarrage auto  ::ninja::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Il est nul,  il a pas le démarrage auto


Son gros problème c'est qu'il ne permet quasi uniquement des attaques planifié dans l'éditeur de mission il il faut connaître le QFE du waypont.

----------


## Flappie

> il faut connaître le QFE du waypont.


Certaines armes n'ont pas besoin du QFE.

Précision intéressante dans ce thread :




> There's a pretty good way to tell if your weapon needs QFE or not.
> 
> Smart weapon: it doesn't (BK-90, AGM-65)
> 
> Otherwise: is there a "fin" appearing above the aiming dot on the HUD?
> 
> Yes -> No need for QFE
> No -> You need QFE


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le programme de ce soir :




> *Point Of No Return*
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dimanche : L'OTAN encaisse le départ suprise de la Turquie, qui annonce aussitôt former une alliance avec la Russie.
> 
> Lundi : Les séparatistes de l'Adjarie -région géorgienne voisine de la Turquie- prennent les armes, et déclenchent un début de guerre civile. Le Pentagone annonce avoir détecté des mouvements d'appareils russes en direction de Batumi.
> 
> Nuit de lundi à mardi : Les russes projettent leur forces terrestres en Adjarie depuis Batumi, pour "prévenir le massacre des populations russophones opéré par l'armée géorgienne". Le Pentagone confirme que la base de Batumi a été capturée. La crise diplomatique s'aggrave quelques heures plus tard lorsque l'OTAN constate que les blindés russes poursuivent leur offensive au nord, dans la région de Gourie, capturant la base de Kobuleti. 
> 
> ...



hebergeur en ligne

----------


## Loloborgo

Il faut faire tout ça ??  :^_^: 

Il est où l'objectif _"Faire des ronds dans le ciel en prenant un air menaçant ?"_  ::P: 



Flappie, je t'ai MP!

----------


## Flappie

La mission ne sera pas trop en péril si on manque nos objectifs. Au pire, les cargos feront débarquer leurs blindés, et ça fera du boulot en plus pour les feignasses dotées d'un TPOD nos amis Hornet / Tomcat / Warthog.

----------


## war-p

Et on peut casser des bateaux en F18?  ::trollface::

----------


## partizan

2000 ou 14 si j’ai un Rio

----------


## Flappie

> Et on peut casser des bateaux en F18?


Ton objectif prioritaire, qui est de supprimer toute défense SAM terrestre sur le chemin des CAS, et d'abattre tout aéronef ennemi au-dessus de la Géorgie.

Reste à l'écoute de l'état-major pendant la mission, et tu pourras peut-être te faire plaisir à un moment ou à un autre.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ajcrou

> Que ceux qui n'ont pas encore les coordonnées du TS des Canards Volants m'envoient un MP.


C'est le même que lors de la soirée Il2:GB ?

----------


## war-p

> Ton objectif prioritaire, qui est de supprimer toute défense SAM terrestre sur le chemin des CAS, et d'abattre tout aéronef ennemi au-dessus de la Géorgie.
> 
> Reste à l'écoute de l'état-major pendant la mission, et tu pourras peut-être te faire plaisir à un moment ou à un autre.


Bah un tir de harpoon est si vite arrivé, en plus ça part loin ces trucs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon sinon blague à part en plus de c'est sead plus cap avec les mêmes appareils?

----------


## Flappie

Ben oui, personne ne s'annonce en CAP à part Zan pour le moment... j'ai donc pensé que l'équipe SEAD pouvait également assurer la couverture aérienne (le boulot SEAD ne devrait pas prendre trop de temps, tu vas t'ennuyer après...).

@ajcrou : je t'envoie un MP.

----------


## war-p

Bon finalement pas là ce soir...

----------


## Genchou

Il s'est passé quelque chose de nouveau avec le netcode de DCS ? Je relance le jeu depuis une plombe (install fraiche etc) et tous les serveurs, même ceux en Europe, ont un ping énorme (>200). Ma connexion semble aller pour le reste de mes jeux en ligne, zarb.

Sinon, j'ai plus trop suivi le topic, des canards ont acheté le F-16 ? Pas trop deg ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

Non moi j'adore

----------


## Wannamama

Finalement je n'ai pas pu me libérer ce soir, désolé  ::sad::

----------


## Flappie

> Bon finalement pas là ce soir...





> Finalement je n'ai pas pu me libérer ce soir, désolé


Pas de souci, on s'est débrouillés, et pour une fois on était plus nombreux en Viggen.  ::P: 




> Il s'est passé quelque chose de nouveau avec le netcode de DCS ? Je relance le jeu depuis une plombe (install fraiche etc) et tous les serveurs, même ceux en Europe, ont un ping énorme (>200). Ma connexion semble aller pour le reste de mes jeux en ligne, zarb.


En stable ou en OB ? Voici un screen de la stable : pas de pb de pings chez moi.




Et voici quelques souvenirs de la soirée. J'espère que ça vous a plu !

----------


## Loloborgo

Merci pour votre accueil et cette sympathique soirée!  ::happy2:: 
C'est à refaire!

Ma (p'tite) sélection de screens :

Ajcrou en train de démarrer la bête:


Jokletox (il me semble) s'apprétant à bondir:

----------


## Jokletox

> Jokletox (il me semble) s'apprétant à bondir:
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/10/23/880...76b879e176.png


Non ça c'était Patou avec son pod qu'il adoooooooooooooooooooooooooore  ::P: 


Petit moment formation serrée avec Zan :







"Tu crois qu'un 9X avec viseur casque ça peut toucher d'ici ? 
- J'sais pas, t'as qu'à essayer pour voir !"

----------


## partizan

Sacré rayon de braquage l’AIM 9X  ::ninja::

----------


## Loloborgo

Et c'est là que tu as crié blue-on-blue à la radio! :D

----------


## nephyl

Comme discuté brièvement en fin de soirée, la semaine prochaine, ça me tenterait bien de faire du F-5.
Ce serait l'occasion de faire une mission sans SAM, comme ça on pourra sortir nos "vieux" avions et les hélicos. J'imagine que si la team Viggen veut refaire un truc c'est assez compatible.

----------


## Loloborgo

ça pourrait être sympa en effet!

----------


## Flappie

> Comme discuté brièvement en fin de soirée, la semaine prochaine, ça me tenterait bien de faire du F-5.
> Ce serait l'occasion de faire une mission sans SAM, comme ça on pourra sortir nos "vieux" avions et les hélicos. J'imagine que si la team Viggen veut refaire un truc c'est assez compatible.


OK, je vais essayer de pondre une mission 70's sympa, sur Persian Gulf pour changer.

Imaginons ensemble une mission qui se passe en 73 au Moyen-Orient, avec les moyens de l'époque. On aurait : 

BLUE : Sabre, Tiger II, Viggen, Huey, Gazelle, bases protégés par du Hawk, et un AWACS E2-D. 
RED : MiG-15, MiG-19, du MiG-21bis, (ou du L-39, plus pépère) et du Mi-8 de l'autre, bases protégés par du Kub, et pas d'AWACS.

On y ajoute le choc pétrolier, et le rôle des Viggen est tout trouvé ! Je la sens bien, cette mission.  :Bave: 

Merci de me dire si vous êtes intéressés, et sur quel appareil vous voleriez (un seul).


*Roster* 
Patou en F-5E
Flappie, Loloborgo en Viggen
Jok en Huey
Tux en Sabre (ou Huey)
Dusty en Huey (ou oppo MiG-21)

Ivan Joukov en MiG-21 (si l'OB et la stable sont iso-version)

----------


## Jokletox

Roster
Patou en F-5E
Flappie, Loloborgo en Viggen
Jok en Huey

----------


## TuxFr78

> Roster
> Patou en F-5E
> Flappie, Loloborgo en Viggen
> Tux en Sabre
> Jok en Huey

----------


## ze_droopy

Huey!
(Ou Mig21 en agressor, si j'ai le temps de déchiffrer le cockpit)

----------


## Ivan Joukov

J'attends de voir si la stable sort d'ici là  ::|: 

 Si c'est le cas je pourrai m'essayer au Mig-21.

----------


## TuxFr78

Ah oui tiens !
Sabre ou Huey pour moi  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> J'attends de voir si la stable sort d'ici là 
> 
>  Si c'est le cas je pourrai m'essayer au Mig-21.


Tu as uniquement l'open beta, c'est ça ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens, alors qu'il y'en a qui jouent à Combined Arms dans le TGV, y'en a d'autres qui beta-testent un module DCS dans l'avion.  ::XD::

----------


## ajcrou

Dans tous les cas, encore merci pour la soirée découverte d'hier soir. Un peu stressant par rapport à mon Spitfire ou A.20 habituel sous Il2GB, mais sympathique. Il faut, par contre, que je pratique encore un peu l'appareil pour apprendre à le manier en douceur, gérer la vitesse, les différents instruments du cockpit (c'était probablement pas bien glorieux hier soir lors des différentes procédures où je me suis beaucoup emmêlé), ainsi que l'utilisation de l'armement (impressionnant ces missiles antinavires... quand je compare avec les attaques antinavires sous Il2GB en A.20 en essayant de placer nos bombes selon le ressenti).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> OK, je vais essayer de pondre une mission 70's sympa, sur Persian Gulf pour changer.


Question bête : il faut acheter la carte ou elle est automatiquement dispo en on-line comme sous Il2:GB ?

----------


## Bacab

> Dans tous les cas, encore merci pour la soirée découverte d'hier soir. Un peu stressant par rapport à mon Spitfire ou A.20 habituel sous Il2GB, mais sympathique. Il faut, par contre, que je pratique encore un peu l'appareil pour apprendre à le manier en douceur, gérer la vitesse, les différents instruments du cockpit (c'était probablement pas bien glorieux hier soir lors des différentes procédures où je me suis beaucoup emmêlé), ainsi que l'utilisation de l'armement (impressionnant ces missiles antinavires... quand je compare avec les attaques antinavires sous Il2GB en A.20 en essayant de placer nos bombes selon le ressenti).
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Question bête : il faut acheter la carte ou elle est automatiquement dispo en on-line comme sous Il2:GB ?


Et non elle n'est pas disponible ! Dans DCS tout se paye au prix fort (sauf en ce moment parce que c'est les soldes

----------


## Flappie

La map DCS Persian Gulf est actuellement à 33 euros, oui. Elle permet de jolies batailles navales (Iran d'un côté, UAE de l'autre), donc elle convient bien au Viggen, même si il n'aura jamais servi sous d'autres latitudes que celle de la Suède.

----------


## TuxFr78

J’ai bien envie de profiter des soldes pour m’acheter un avion de 3eme génération simple mais j’hésite entre le F5 ou le mig21
Il y a le viggen aussi mais il me semble plus compliqué
Vous avez des conseils ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Simple je dirais plutôt F5.
La simplicité du Mig21 dépend de ton envie de t'adapter à son ergonomie toute soviétique...

----------


## TuxFr78

> Simple je dirais plutôt F5.
> La simplicité du Mig21 dépend de ton envie de t'adapter à son ergonomie toute soviétique...


Je ne suis pas contre passer du temps à apprendre un nouvel avion
En gros j’ai le F14 mais sans RIO il est pas suffisamment intéressant 
J’ai le A10 et le F18 mais je passe trop de temps à jouer avec les MFCD
Le Sabre est super agréable en terme de pilotage mais limité face aux avions modernes
En gros je cherche un avion comme le 2000 mais plus vieux  ::):

----------


## war-p

> Tu as uniquement l'open beta, c'est ça ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Tiens, alors qu'il y'en a qui jouent à Combined Arms dans le TGV, y'en a d'autres qui beta-testent un module DCS dans l'avion. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoUuknEs9Q4


Là c'est encore moins que du bêta test, c'est un des devs de chez razbam qui fait mumuse.

----------


## Empnicolas

> J’ai bien envie de profiter des soldes pour m’acheter un avion de 3eme génération simple mais j’hésite entre le F5 ou le mig21
> Il y a le viggen aussi mais il me semble plus compliqué
> Vous avez des conseils ?


F-5: facile à démarrer, bonne visibilité, bon radar (pas d'IFF mais en même temps que 2 missiles IR et bon RWR) mais il n'y a aucune aide pour l'utilisation de l'armement donc ça revient à avoir un avion de la deuxième guerre mondiale à réacteur.
Mig 21: démarrage pas trop dur mais beaucoup de bouton, atterrissage compliqué (c'est un tube avec des ailes) par contre armement varié avec aides à la visée (calcul impact des bombes,....), mais radar alcoolique nul (alors que possibilité d'avoir des missiles radar courte portée et IR; 8 max) et RWR a la ramasse ( mais possibilité d'avoir une bombe nucléaire).

Présent mardi prochain plutôt en Mig-21 (Flappie le Mig-21 peu faire de l'attaque naval mais faut que le navire attaqué soit relativement pacifiste, si jamais tu as besoin que l'on attaque du pétrolier capitaliste  ::rolleyes:: ).

----------


## TuxFr78

> F-5: facile à démarrer, bonne visibilité, bon radar (pas d'IFF mais en même temps que 2 missiles IR et bon RWR) mais il n'y a aucune aide pour l'utilisation de l'armement donc ça revient à avoir un avion de la deuxième guerre mondiale à réacteur.
> Mig 21: démarrage pas trop dur mais beaucoup de bouton, atterrissage compliqué (c'est un tube avec des ailes) par contre armement varié avec aides à la visée (calcul impact des bombes,....), mais radar alcoolique nul (alors que possibilité d'avoir des missiles radar courte portée et IR; 8 max) et RWR a la ramasse ( mais possibilité d'avoir une bombe nucléaire).


Si je me base sur les différents retours et le forum checksix, c’est le F5E qui est en tête au niveau simplicité 
Si je me base sur le tableau des avions des canards (16 possesseurs de Mig21 vs 6 de F5E) ... c’est le 21 qui a l’air le plus intéressant

Pas facile là ...

----------


## Empnicolas

> Si je me base sur les différents retours et le forum checksix, c’est le F5E qui est en tête au niveau simplicité 
> Si je me base sur le tableau des avions des canards (16 possesseurs de Mig21 vs 6 de F5E) ... c’est le 21 qui a l’air le plus intéressant
> 
> Pas facile là ...


Oui le F-5 est plus facile partout sauf pour l'armement car tu n'as aucune précision avec et aucun calculateur de solution de rire embarqué.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Oui le F-5 est plus facile partout sauf pour l'armement car tu n'a aucune précision avec.


Ca ressemble au M2000 en CAS ça  ::lol::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Tu as uniquement l'open beta, c'est ça ?


 Oui exceptionnellement pour le F16 et le debug du Mirage seulement, sinon je suis toujours en stable. Pas envie de me prendre la tête à installer les 2 en même temps ou switch à nouveau pour une soirée donc tant pis si la stable n'arrive toujours pas  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ca ressemble au M2000 en CAS ça


Non, rien a voir.
Le mirage 2000, tu sais où va tombé ta bombe en CCIP car tu es un calcul de la solution de tir, donc tu as ton point d'impact alors que sur le F-5 tu ne l'a pas.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Non, rien a voir.
> Le mirage 2000, tu sais où va tombé ta bombe en CCIP car tu es un calcul de la solution de tir, donc tu as ton point d'impact alors que sur le F-5 tu ne l'a pas.


Ok compris
Mais ça m’empêche pas de tout rater en CAS avec le 2000  ::lol::

----------


## frostphoenyx

> calculateur de solution de rire embarqué.


 ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

Sébum, viens voir, on tient un concept !  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> 


Saloperie de gros doigt sur téléphone ! (Et d'écriture trop rapide)

----------


## Kiloutyg

LE F5E a un calculateur radar pour le canon, pas forcement le plus facile a s'habituer a utilisé et pas forcement super utile une fois que tu as assez d'heures de vols, mais trés clairement il est génial cet avion, c'est mon préféré du jeu jusque là. 

Le mig-21 est beaucoups plus technique a utilisé, mais c'est un vrai chasseurs, polyvalent et vraiment armée et contrairement au F5, si tu es dans les 6 de ta cible peu de chances de le rater et au pire te restera toujours 2-3 missiles a tirer et le canon ne te cache pas la vu et ne provoque pas de recul^^.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

LE F5E a un calculateur radar pour le canon, pas forcement le plus facile a s'habituer a utilisé et pas forcement super utile une fois que tu as assez d'heures de vols, mais trés clairement il est génial cet avion, c'est mon préféré du jeu jusque là.

Le mig-21 est beaucoups plus technique a utilisé, mais c'est un vrai chasseurs, polyvalent et vraiment armée et contrairement au F5, si tu es dans les 6 de ta cible peu de chances de le rater et au pire te restera toujours 2-3 missiles a tirer et le canon ne te cache pas la vu et ne provoque pas de recul^^. 

Mais au vu de ce que tu recherches je dirais que tu es comme moi et que tu attends le mirageIIIC.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Mais au vu de ce que tu recherches je dirais que tu es comme moi et que tu attends le mirageIIIC.


Maintenant que tu les dis .... le mirage III ou le F1 seraient parfait !
Le F5 prend la tête en attendant

----------


## Flappie

Pour le Mirage III ou le F1, les amis, va falloir attendre encore quelques années !  ::ninja::

----------


## plon

> Oui le F-5 est plus facile partout sauf pour l'armement car tu n'as aucune précision avec et aucun calculateur de solution de *rire* embarqué.


Oui… ça rigole pas...

----------


## war-p

> Pour le Mirage III ou le F1, les amis, va falloir attendre encore quelques années !


Le IIIC, pourquoi pas, mais je F1, j'ai peur...
Sinon, en vrai, même s'ils se ressemblent dans l'esprit, le IIIC est quand même beaucoup plus rustique. Le F1 est vraiment plus moderne.

----------


## Empnicolas

Pour ceux voulant réviser le Mig-21:










https://youtu.be/I7JdHQL1zDc

Et la navigation via les balises RSBN fonctionne sur le golf persique également

----------


## Flappie

Désolé, je n'aurai pas le temps de monter ma mission pour mardi prochain. Je la reporte à plus tard. On jouera donc probablement une mission trouvée sur DCS User Files. Si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur. Le but est que chacun trouve une monture qui lui convienne, et si possible sur le Caucase pour ne laisser personne sur le carreau. Et sans F-16 puisqu'on jouera sur la stable.

Tiens, y'en a qui vont être comblés à Noël : https://www.wildweaselapparel.com/pr...missile-truck#

----------


## jeanba

> Pour le Mirage III ou le F1, les amis, va falloir attendre encore quelques années !


Un F1 est en développment par aviodev : autant dire que c'est pas finis
Il y a un Mirage IIIC ou assimilé en dév chez Razbam

----------


## Flappie

Oui, on le sait bien, c'est pour ça qu'on parle de ces deux appareils, mais :

1. Razbam a gelé tout ses nouveaux modules afin de terminer ceux déjà publiés (une sage décision qui a été bienvenue). Sont donc repoussés aux calendes grecques : F-15E, MiG-23MLA, Super Tucano, OV-10 Bronco... et Mirage IIIC. Seule la map Malouines avance.

2. Aviodev a eu un sursaut l'année dernière sur son chantier C-101, ce qui lui a permis de retrouver grâce aux yeux des joueurs (introduction de la version armée du C-101 + grosses améliorations du modèle de vol et des systèmes à bord), mais le module n'est toujours pas terminé, alors qu'il a été publié avant celui du M-2000C, un appareil bien plus complexe. Bref, on attend sagement le F-1 mais l'excitation n'est plus la même qu'à l'époque de son annonce.

----------


## nephyl

Dommage pour la mission  ::sad::  

Les stick "f-14" de Virpil arrivent gentiment chez ceux qui avaient préco. 
Çà fait bien contraste avec le stick d'inspiration russe que j'ai. Il y a bcp moins de boutons mais ils sont bien plus massifs. Le manche est aussi plus court mais plus épais.
Là une galerie avec les deux

----------


## Flappie

> Dommage pour la mission


T'inquiète pas, elle arrivera, mais pas maintenant.
Mais si tu es chaud, tu peux lancer l'éditeur de missions, comme ça pour voir.  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Concernant le C-101, il est vraiment transformé. C'est un excellent avion (mon coeur balance entre lui et le L-39). Je ne pense pas qu'il reste beaucoup de choses à finaliser dessus.

----------


## nephyl

> T'inquiète pas, elle arrivera, mais pas maintenant.
> Mais si tu es chaud, tu peux lancer l'éditeur de missions, comme ça pour voir.


Ca a l'air bien trop velu cet éditeur de mission. Il me faudrait des mois avant d'arriver à qqch de comparable à ce que vous faites Nicolas et toi niveau qualité. Et encore pas sûr que j'y arrive  ::happy2::

----------


## ze_droopy

Je veux pas trop m'engager, mais si j'ai un peu de temps ce weekend je tenterai de faire la mission old-school.

----------


## jeanba

> Oui, on le sait bien, c'est pour ça qu'on parle de ces deux appareils, mais :
> 
> 1. Razbam a gelé tout ses nouveaux modules afin de terminer ceux déjà publiés (une sage décision qui a été bienvenue). Sont donc repoussés aux calendes grecques : F-15E, MiG-23MLA, Super Tucano, OV-10 Bronco... et Mirage IIIC. Seule la map Malouines avance.
> 
> 2. Aviodev a eu un sursaut l'année dernière sur son chantier C-101, ce qui lui a permis de retrouver grâce aux yeux des joueurs (introduction de la version armée du C-101 + grosses améliorations du modèle de vol et des systèmes à bord), mais le module n'est toujours pas terminé, alors qu'il a été publié avant celui du M-2000C, un appareil bien plus complexe. Bref, on attend sagement le F-1 mais l'excitation n'est plus la même qu'à l'époque de son annonce.


Merci pour l'update (j'avais raté l'annonce razbam)
Je suis né trop tard, dans un monde trop en retard

----------


## Flappie

> Concernant le C-101, il est vraiment transformé. C'est un excellent avion (mon coeur balance entre lui et le L-39). Je ne pense pas qu'il reste beaucoup de choses à finaliser dessus.


Si tu veux un RWR, le choix est vite fait ! Le C-101 en est dépourvu. Il a beau ne pas être vieux, il est old school quand-même !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Quand je disais "mon coeur balance", c'est plutôt pour choisir celui que je sors du hangar  ::P:  J'ai les 2 et je les trouve vraiment très bien.

De plus, le L-39 ne dispose pas non plus d'un RWR. C'est aussi old school que le C-101 pour le coup  ::):  (Plus rapide cela dit, mais moins de variété d'emport d'armement).

----------


## ze_droopy

Ça devrait être bon pour mardi.
Mission simple, GAP 70's.

F5, F14 en CAP ou CAS.
Viggen en Strike. (seule entorse géopolitique)
UH-1 en CAS.

Mig21 CAP en Oppo

[Potentiellement Gazelle Oppo si volontaires (oui j'ai appris qu'il y avait des Gazelles engagées pendant l'Iran-Iraq...)]

D'autres souhaits?

----------


## Azrayen

Hello

Les départs en mission des marins s'annoncent plus sympathiques qu'aujourd'hui avec le futur Supercarrier : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...6bkw2nxth.html (scroller, c'est en bas : 14 avions sur le pont ça va changer).

J'espère que ce sera étendu à l'ensemble des PA.

++
Az'

----------


## war-p

> Hello
> 
> Les départs en mission des marins s'annoncent plus sympathiques qu'aujourd'hui avec le futur Supercarrier : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...6bkw2nxth.html (scroller, c'est en bas : 14 avions sur le pont ça va changer).
> 
> J'espère que ce sera étendu à l'ensemble des PA.
> 
> ++
> Az'


Moi je vois bien ça étendu comme ça le sera pour l'atc  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

> Ça devrait être bon pour mardi.
> Mission simple, GAP 70's.
> 
> F5, F14 en CAP.
> Viggen en Strike. (seule entorse géopolitique)
> UH-1 en CAS.
> 
> Mig21 CAP en Oppo


Super, merci ! Viggen pour moi s'il-te-plaît.

----------


## Loloborgo

idem  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

Je ne me rappelais plus ce qui me fatiguait avec la création de mission sur DCS. Ca y est, c'est revenu vite. L'IA est complètement pétée. Les unités font n'importe quoi, quelque soit la mission demandée, et elles changent d'avis à chaque essai...  ::|:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Salut là-dedans !

Je fais tourner l’annonce d’un pote qui vend son Warthog si ça intéresse du monde. Équippé avec modif du ministick pour le SLEW/TDC.

Son annonce initiale est visible sur CheckSix.fr (le lien est dans mon message de petite annonce).

Bons vols et missions à vous !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> L'IA est complètement pétée.


À priori l’IA en dogfight (jets) profite un peu des améliorations annoncées récemment.
Je suis en train de faire les missions BFM de la campagne Aggressors du Hornet. Difficile de dire que c’est fantastique car que ce soit F5, F15 ou F16 le comportement et manœuvres semblent assez similaires et le petit F5 m’a fait des remontées en chandelles assez louches côté poussée/perf (je dirais qu’il n’y a rien de changé pour les limitations du SFM cheaté).

Ça reste sympa pour les exercices sauce Red Flag mais ça ne vaut pas un vrai pilote…

----------


## Flappie

> Je ne me rappelais plus ce qui me fatiguait avec la création de mission sur DCS. Ca y est, c'est revenu vite. L'IA est complètement pétée. Les unités font n'importe quoi, quelque soit la mission demandée, et elles changent d'avis à chaque essai...


Pour les vols IA, soit je les mets en CAP et je leur fais survoler la zone, ou alors je leur mets un Search ans engagé in zone. En général, ils attaquent bien.

----------


## ze_droopy

En fait je parle moins des CAPs que du CAS.
- A chaque fois qu'un convoi arrive devant un pont, c'est le loto pour savoir s'ils vont traverser.
- les pilotes d'hélicoptères sont complètement foncedé a la ganja afghanaise coupée au crack: ils ne suivent pas le plan de vol, que ce soit en turn ou en fly over, ils sont en CAS mais se font tirer dessus sans repliquer, ils se foutent des Engage Group, et lorsqu'ils attaquent, si ce n'est pas une arme standoff genre HOT, ils font demi tour 50m devant la bouche des canons ennemis.

Je me suis battu pendant 3h hier, et ils ne font toujours pas ce que je veux, et sûrement pas a tous les essais. Donc fuck it, j'arrangerai au mieux en GM.

----------


## Empnicolas

> En fait je parle moins des CAPs que du CAS.
> - A chaque fois qu'un convoi arrive devant un pont, c'est le loto pour savoir s'ils vont traverser.
> - les pilotes d'hélicoptères sont complètement foncedé a la ganja afghanaise coupée au crack: ils ne suivent pas le plan de vol, que ce soit en turn ou en fly over, ils sont en CAS mais se font tirer dessus sans repliquer, ils se foutent des Engage Group, et lorsqu'ils attaquent, si ce n'est pas une arme standoff genre HOT, ils font demi tour 50m devant la bouche des canons ennemis.
> 
> Je me suis battu pendant 3h hier, et ils ne font toujours pas ce que je veux, et sûrement pas a tous les essais. Donc fuck it, j'arrangerai au mieux en GM.


Tu as essayé de modifier leurs attitudes vis à vis de la menace ? car de base ils sont assez libre jusqu'au annuler la mission.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Tu as essayé de modifier leurs attitudes vis à vis de la menace ? car de base ils sont assez libre jusqu'au annuler la mission.


J'ai essayer entre 0 et 2000 ft, entre average et excellent, entre 50 et 120 kts, en task ou enroute task, en slip ou en caleçon, ça ne change rien. Je te foutrait ça dans une mine sibérienne moi...

----------


## Empnicolas

Les missions en "initier la tache en route" ont l'air d'être les missions que l'IA arrive le mieux à faire, mais c'est tout de même une galère pas possible pour qu'elle fasse bien quelques chose.

----------


## Tugais

> J'ai essayer entre 0 et 2000 ft, entre average et excellent, entre 50 et 120 kts, en task ou enroute task, en slip ou en caleçon, ça ne change rien. Je te foutrait ça dans une mine sibérienne moi...


Je pense qu'il y a un petit quiproquo, empnicolas parlait de l'attitude et non de l'altitude. Tu as la possibilité de faire réagir d'une certaine façon l'IA face à une menace, tu peux également les obliger à employer une arme particulière, etc. ...

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je pense qu'il y a un petit quiproquo, empnicolas parlait de l'attitude et non de l'altitude. Tu as la possibilité de faire réagir d'une certaine façon l'IA face à une menace, tu peux également les obliger à employer une arme particulière, etc. ...


Ah effectivement, j'ai lu trop vite. Je vais essayer mais normalement les hélicos en question n'ont pas conscience de la menace quand ils commencent a faire nimp'.

----------


## Flappie

Autre chose que j'avais découvert en faisant la campagne Ouzturkistan : si tu mets un point d'action trop loin de son waypoint, l'appareil (hélico ou avion) fait comme s'il n'avait rien à faire et passe au waypoint suivant, pépère.

----------


## nephyl

Ça à l'air d'être un vrai champ de mine cet éditeur de mission, vous avez bien du courage.

La vidéo sur le RWR et le datalink du JF-17. Je trouve intéressant le concept de mettre le RWR sur le radar.

----------


## war-p

> Ça à l'air d'être un vrai champ de mine cet éditeur de mission, vous avez bien du courage.
> 
> La vidéo sur le RWR et le datalink du JF-17. Je trouve intéressant le concept de mettre le RWR sur le radar. 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAcTOuX5A6M


Ben c'est ça, quand tu pars d'une feuille blanche, tu peux faire ce que tu veux surtout en terme d'ergonomie, après est-ce que c'est pertinent et facile à utiliser ?

----------


## nephyl

> Ben c'est ça, quand tu pars d'une feuille blanche, tu peux faire ce que tu veux surtout en terme d'ergonomie, après est-ce que c'est pertinent et facile à utiliser ?


Pour la CAP ça me semble plutôt pertinent. Il possible d'avoir aussi une page radar sans le RWR qui ressemble à celle du F-16, comme montré dans une autre vidéo de la même chaine. 
En reregardant, dans les fait c'est plutôt qu'on voir le radar sur le RWR/SA que l'inverse. A voir si on peut acquérir des cibles sur cette page.

----------


## Genchou

Jpeux venir pour la mission de demain ? F-14 mais plutôt pilote, en RIO je serai ptetre pas optimal, comme ça fait longtemps pour moi. Et CAP vu que j'ai pas encore appris le rôle CAS en F-14.  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

Bien sûr.
S'il y en a d'autres qui veulent venir mais qui n'ont pas les modules prévus (Viggen, UH-1, F5, F-14), j'ajouterai au besoin en adaptant l'armement.

----------


## ze_droopy

Mission de Mardi 29
*Briefing pour les deux du fond qui le lise:*

Situation globale:
IRAN - 197X.
L'Irak a envahie la majeure partie du Khuzestan. Les forces irakiennes ont installés deux têtes de pont principales identifiées dans les villes et vallées de Basht et Yasuj. Nos analystes prédisent qu'ils voudront sécuriser l'accès à la mer, avant de se rassembler et de préparer de nouvelles offensives vers l'Est. L'aviation et l'artillerie Irakienne a pilonné la ville de Masiri toute la nuit, sans doute par faciliter leurs mouvements vers le Sud.
Nous avons la possibilité de les freiner, et de les fragiliser alors que nous préparons notre contre-offensive.
Les missions sont:
- Rechercher la supériorité aérienne; Les frappes Irakiennes seront surement moins nombreuses que les derniers jours, mais ils ne nous laisseront pas de répit.
- Empêcher l'Irak d'exploiter les plateformes offshore de la baie d'Iran;
- Bloquer l'avancée irakienne à Nurabad.


Mission CAS:
_UH-1:_
Vous décollerez de la vallée de Qaemiyeh.
Vous accompagnerez un Mi-8 transportant du matériel jusqu'à Nurabad. Sur place, deux AH-1 vous guideront (s'ils n'ont pas trop fumé les céréales locales) pour effectuer une mission de reco jusqu'à Masiri.
En cas de contact avec l'ennemi, vous pourrez vous replier, mais vous devez absolument fixer l'ennemi à Nurabad.
En cas d'attaque par l'aviation légère ennemie, défendez nos forces au sol.
Une reconnaissance au Nord-Ouest de Masiri est possible, mais les forces ennemies sont inconnues et jugées importantes, soyez prudents.


Mission CAP (+Soutien CAS):
_F-14, F-5:_
Les WP1 et WP2 représentent les extrémités du circuit de BARCAP. Protégez les aéronefs amis.
Les WP3 et WP4 désignent les points névralgiques ennemis. Participez à l'attrition des forces ennemies.

Mission Deep Strike:
_AJS-37:_
Vos cibles sont 3 stations off-shore (WP 2,3,4). Selon nos experts, si vous restez sous les 500 ft en sortant de la vallée (WP1), vous ne serez pas détectés par les EWR Irakiens. Sinon, attendez-vous à des intercepteurs.

ATO:
Décollage 10h00.
F-5: Mission BARCAP ou Soutien CAS  --  *Patou*
F-14: Mission BARCAP ou Soutien CAS  --  *Nico, Genchou*
UH-1: CAS  --  *Zan, Tux, Jokle*
AJS-37: Strike  --  *Flappie, Lolo*
F-4 (IA): Strike (Yasuj)

ODB Ennemi:
Mig-25
Mig-21  --  *Dusty*
Su-25
SA-342
---
SA-2
SA-3
SA-8
SAM Roland
T-55
BM-21 Grad
Blindés légers

----------


## nephyl

Merci pour la mission. 
Vivement demain soir.

----------


## Flappie

Je crois qu'on n'a encore jamais volé de ce côté ci de la map. J'ai hâte !  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Joli briefing !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je crois qu'on n'a encore jamais volé de ce côté ci de la map. J'ai hâte !


Il y a une raison... Ce n'est pas vraiment fourni. Mais bon, je voulais rester sur Iran-Irak, ça fera le job.
Les petites configs seront ravies  ::P: .

----------


## Loloborgo

Briefing lu! Donc on pars sur PG ?

----------


## partizan

Huey !

----------


## TuxFr78

J’espère être dispo 
Huey au cas où

----------


## Empnicolas

En f-14 avec ou sans RIO.

Par contre c'est quoi "BARCAP": de la CAP au bar ?

----------


## Kiloutyg

> ganja afghanaise coupée au crack:


Fais tourner?

----------


## partizan

@nico
Barrier Combat Air Patrol

----------


## Empnicolas

> @nico
> Barrier Combat Air Patrol


Ha ok  les militaires et les acronymes  :tired: . Il suffisait de dire que c'est ce que ne sait pas faire Patou  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Mission de Mardi 28


Lol vers 21h30 j'ai lu le briefing et la mauvaise date m'a mis en PLS je me suis précipité sur le TS, pour ne trouver personne^^'

----------


## Flappie

> Ha ok  les militaires et les acronymes . Il suffisait de dire que c'est ce que ne sait pas faire Patou .


Roooh, c'est pas bien de balancer les copains !  :^_^: 

Je propose de remédier au problème ce mardi : Dusty, ajoute un point de RDV pour tous les CAP s'il te plait. Les premiers arrivés feront un circuit d'attente à telle altitude du RDV point, et dès qu'un certain nombre y seront regroupés, tu leur donneras le go.

----------


## Jokletox

> Mission de Mardi 28


Partant en Huey !





> Ha ok  les militaires et les acronymes .


Ils ont bien des calculateurs de solution de rire embarqué, plus rien ne m'étonne  ::ninja::  






> Je propose de remédier au problème ce mardi : Dusty, ajoute un point de RDV pour tous les CAP s'il te plait. Les premiers arrivés feront un circuit d'attente à telle altitude du RDV point, et dès qu'un certain nombre y seront regroupés, tu leur donneras le go.



Comme déjà évoqué par certains, un leader (ou deux : un CAP et un CAS ?) ne serait pas superflue dans nos missions. C'est trop souvent le bordel, chacun fait un peu ce qu'il veut et c'est parfois assez frustrant, sans parler de l'efficacité assez réduite comme arriver sur zone un par un, par exemple.

----------


## Flappie

Alors élection des leaders CAP et CAS demain à partir de 21h00 sur le TS. 


Voici quelques nouvelles de *Leatherneck/Magnitude LLC* (MiG-21bis, Christen Eagle II) :

Jusqu'alors non directionnel, le nouvel RWR du MiG-21 arrive, et devrait être capable d'indiquer la direction des menaces. Mais il s'agit pour l'instant d'un test. Il va être possible de l'activer dans les options du module, sous le nom de “_Experimental Features_”. Si vous constatez des bugs dans son comportement, Leatherneck vous invite à les remonter sur leur Mantis. Puis si vous n'êtes pas contents du nouvel RWR, vous pourrez toujours décocher l'option.

Des changements du modèle 3D du MiG-21 à venir vont faire merder certaines livrées, mais ils vont bientôt fournir la nouvelle template.

Leur futur F-4U-1 Corsair est toujours en cours de modeling/texturing, et les recherches se poursuivent.

Le boulot sur le F-8J Crusader commence tout juste. 3 personnes ont rejoint l'équipe cette année, et elles sont toutes les 3 sur le pont.

Enfin, l'équipe s'attache à corriger les bugs du Christen Eagle remontés par les joueurs.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Roooh, c'est pas bien de balancer les copains ! 
> 
> Je propose de remédier au problème ce mardi : Dusty, ajoute un point de RDV pour tous les CAP s'il te plait. Les premiers arrivés feront un circuit d'attente à telle altitude du RDV point, et dès qu'un certain nombre y seront regroupés, tu leur donneras le go.


Pour les F15 et F5, les WP1 et WP2 représentent le race-track à suivre en BARCAP.
Les WP3 et WP4 sont les cibles stationnaires au sol.

Briefing mis à jour.

----------


## nephyl

> Ha ok  les militaires et les acronymes . Il suffisait de dire que c'est ce que ne sait pas faire Patou .


C'est ça... et à peine je ne suis pas là un mardi soir que ça pleure que la CAP ne fait pas son job  ::P:

----------


## partizan

Dusty tu pars en 21 ?
Ça me dirait bien ça !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Dusty tu pars en 21 ?
> Ça me dirait bien ça !


Je ferai surtout GM, mais il y a 2 places en Mig21 Oppo si tu veux (et si on reste équilibré).

----------


## Giledhil

> Blabla jets


Mais sinon, des motivés pour une soirée pistons demain ? :D

----------


## Aghora

Tiens j'ai vu qu'il y avait encore des soldes Steam sur DCS...le F-18 est encore trop cher je trouve.
Par contre j'ai acheté les missions d'entraînement pour le A10-C vu que le tuto va pas assez loin.
J'hésite à me prendre aussi la campagne de Combined Arms.

De toute façon j'ai plus trop de place sur mon DD alors  ::): ...

----------


## Tugais

Combined Arms est vraiment tout cassé, tant qu'ED ne fera pas une MAJ conséquente (c'est prévu) il vaut mieux éviter ce qui se fait autour excepté une utilisation ponctuelle en multi (en prenant le rôle d'un JTAC par exemple).

----------


## Genchou

Pas d’internet dans tout le quartier, apparemment dcs c’est mort pour ce soir.  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

3 heures pour intervenir, ça va le faire, t'inquiète pas. T'es pas dans le nord de la Californie, au moins ?  ::ninja:: 




> Combined Arms est vraiment tout cassé, tant qu'ED ne fera pas une MAJ conséquente (c'est prévu) il vaut mieux éviter ce qui se fait autour excepté une utilisation ponctuelle en multi (en prenant le rôle d'un JTAC par exemple).


Je ne l'ai encore jamais utilisé en solo, mais il fonctionnait plutôt bien chez moi. Que lui reproches-tu en particulier ?

----------


## Genchou

Tu connais pas telenet. J'ai de la chance si demain c'est rétabli. Je me contente de ma 4g mais ça suffira pas pour dcs.

----------


## Flappie

> Je me contente de ma 4g mais ça suffira pas pour dcs.


Chiche !
On repousse les limites en ce moment : mardi dernier, Dusty faisait le game master avec Combined Arms depuis le Wifi d'un TGV en contrôlant le PC de son domicile via TeamViewer.  ::lol::

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Tiens j'ai vu qu'il y avait encore des soldes Steam sur DCS...le F-18 est encore trop cher je trouve.
> Par contre j'ai acheté les missions d'entraînement pour le A10-C vu que le tuto va pas assez loin.
> J'hésite à me prendre aussi la campagne de Combined Arms.
> 
> De toute façon j'ai plus trop de place sur mon DD alors ...


Un SSD de 500go coute moins chère qu'un module.

----------


## Aghora

> Un SSD de 500go coute moins chère qu'un module.


Je vais aussi attendre de déménager, car je suis en bout de ligne et ça commence à m'énerver de devoir attendre trois plombes qu'un téléchargement se termine.

----------


## Jokletox

En retard pour ce soir !

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Je vais aussi attendre de déménager, car je suis en bout de ligne et ça commence à m'énerver de devoir attendre trois plombes qu'un téléchargement se termine.


Tu m'etonnes! Faut toujours check les cartes des ISP quand tu demenages(si possible hein).

----------


## ze_droopy

Screens de ce soir.

Un exemple de char-araignée russe, made in Combined Arms...


Un Avenger repoussant un Viggen


Des hélicos qui ne se doutent de rien...  ::ninja:: 


Bon, comme prévu, les hélicos IA ont fait nimp', désolé les Hueys c'était censé être moins féroce en face de vous...

----------


## partizan

Iraki Air Force :P

----------


## TuxFr78

> http://tof.cx/images/2019/10/30/7ab1...6e8afac.md.jpg
> Des hélicos qui ne se doutent de rien... 
> 
> 
> Bon, comme prévu, les hélicos IA ont fait nimp', désolé les Hueys c'était censé être moins féroce en face de vous...


Ah mais c'est toi qui nous dégommais !
Merci pour la mission. C'était très sympa même si j'ai rien touché  ::sad:: 
A refaire !

----------


## Empnicolas

Bonne mission hier soir mais difficile sans un contrôleur au sol.

En tout cas désolé pour les friendly fire d'hier

----------


## nephyl

Merci pour la mission.
En F-5, la CAP c'est galère, on a eu toute les peines du monde à trouver des avions ennemis. Je pense qu'avoir un AWACS ne serait pas un luxe. 
Il restera de toute façon bien assez de difficulté parce que même quand on sait à peu près où est l'ennemi il faut encore le trouver avec ce RADAR ou en visu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En tout cas désolé pour les friendly fire d'hier


Pas de soucis, et désolé d'avoir été mort de rire après le deuxième FOX 3 tiré sur notre patrouille de F-5.

----------


## TuxFr78

> En tout cas désolé pour les friendly fire d'hier


Pas de soucis. C’est vrai que c’est tentant un Huey  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> Je pense qu'avoir un AWACS ne serait pas un luxe.


Ben si justement, pour l'Iran en 1970, c'était un luxe qu'ils ne pouvaient pas encore se permettre. D'ailleurs, j'apprends qu'ils ont perdu leur alors unique AWACS en 2009 avec tout l'équipage... J'imagine que la Russie les a refourni depuis.

J'ai adoré l'ambiance de la mission d'hier, notamment parce qu'on était en PvP et surtout parce qu'on faisait avec les moyens de l'époque, aux 2 Viggen près. L'équilibre semblait bon, sauf en ce qui concerne les hélicos, bien sûr. A l'occasion, j'aimerais bien la refaire avec des Viggen en soutien aux hélicos et les waypoints qui vont bien.

----------


## Tugais

> Je ne l'ai encore jamais utilisé en solo, mais il fonctionnait plutôt bien chez moi. Que lui reproches-tu en particulier ?


Ce sont surtout des "détails" qui rendent son utilisation en stand alone, clairement discutable. Je pense au fait que ton véhicule peut rester bloquer en grimpant le tablier d'un pont, qu'un véhicule amphibie ne peut traverser le lit d'une rivière avec 30 cm d'eau, l'incohérence des capacités nocturnes/thermale de certains véhicules, la balistique douteuse, l'absence de localisation des dégâts, etc. etc.

Pendant un moment le prix de vente de CA était tombé à $15 et il tombait même à $8 lors de soldes, désormais son prix de vente hors promotion est remonté $40 et 20$ en promo. A mon avis, en l'état actuel (ED avait justifié la hausse du prix l'année dernière par l'arrivée d'une grosse évolution, mais on en a plus jamais entendu parlé depuis), CA ne vaut pas ses $40, en tous les cas pas pour un joueur solo ou qui ne souhaite pas endosser régulièrement le rôle de JTAC en multi. $8 c'était très bien pour ce qu'offre actuellement ce module au contenu très inégal mais dans tous les cas dépassé par rapport aux standards actuel.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ce sont surtout des "détails" qui rendent son utilisation en stand alone, clairement discutable. Je pense au fait que ton véhicule peut rester bloquer en grimpant le tablier d'un pont, qu'un véhicule amphibie ne peut traverser le lit d'une rivière avec 30 cm d'eau, l'incohérence des capacités nocturnes/thermale de certains véhicules, la balistique douteuse, l'absence de localisation des dégâts, etc. etc.
> 
> Pendant un moment le prix de vente de CA était tombé à $15 et il tombait même à $8 lors de soldes, désormais son prix de vente hors promotion est remonté $40 et 20$ en promo. A mon avis, en l'état actuel (ED avait justifié la hausse du prix l'année dernière par l'arrivée d'une grosse évolution, mais on en a plus jamais entendu parlé depuis), CA ne vaut pas ses $40, en tous les cas pas pour un joueur solo ou qui ne souhaite pas endosser régulièrement le rôle de JTAC en multi. $8 c'était très bien pour ce qu'offre actuellement ce module au contenu très inégal mais dans tous les cas dépassé par rapport aux standards actuel.


Je suis plutôt d'accord.
CA est vraiment bien pour le JTACing, le reste est un bonus gimmick qu'il n'ont jamais debuggé correctement.
La partie RTS est inutilisable (mais ça vient de l'IA totalement pétée, donc gros boulot nécessaire).
Perso j'aime bien de tant à autre, comme hier soir, prendre en contrôle ici un char, la un SAM, et pour un Game Master ça permet d'adapter le rythme aux joueurs. Mais le vrai plus est de pouvoir balancer des fumis/laser/ir quand nécessaire pour dynamiser la mission sans la scripter, donc on en revient au JTACing, même sans protocole.

----------


## nephyl

> Ben si justement, pour l'Iran en 1970, c'était un luxe qu'ils ne pouvaient pas encore se permettre. D'ailleurs, j'apprends qu'ils ont perdu leur alors unique AWACS en 2009 avec tout l'équipage... J'imagine que la Russie les a refourni depuis.
> 
> J'ai adoré l'ambiance de la mission d'hier, notamment parce qu'on était en PvP et surtout parce qu'on faisait avec les moyens de l'époque, aux 2 Viggen près. L'équilibre semblait bon, sauf en ce qui concerne les hélicos, bien sûr. A l'occasion, j'aimerais bien la refaire avec des Viggen en soutien aux hélicos et les waypoints qui vont bien.


Un AWACS dans DCS pour jouer le rôle du contrôle aérien. A défaut d'avoir un vrai système de couverture radar dispo dans la simu.
Je ne suis pas un connaisseur mais j'imagine qu'il y a avait des radars au sol à l'époque dans la région. 

Hier soir avec Killou on aurait absolument rien trouvé sans l'aide du GM qui nous a donné quelques pistes de temps en temps.

----------


## Flappie

> Un AWACS dans DCS pour jouer le rôle du contrôle aérien. A défaut d'avoir un vrai système de couverture radar dispo dans la simu.
> Je ne suis pas un connaisseur mais j'imagine qu'il y a avait des radars au sol à l'époque dans la région.


Très juste, il y avait bien sûr des contrôleurs au sol... et même en l'air quand j'y pense, grâce au puissant radar du F-14. Problème hier : il n'y avait pas de RIO dans l'avion. Ça aurait tout changé et les MiG auraient sans doute souffert davantage.

Dusty, Nico, existe-t-il en jeu une unité au sol permettant d'assurer le même rôle que l'AWACS ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Non, les EWR ne font pas le job des AWACS (et il n'y aucun EWR dispo pour Iran Irak dans DCS).
Mais on doit peut-être pouvoir tricher et mettre un AWACS invisible/invuln en orbite en plein milieu a basse altitude.
Comme dit hier soir l'idéal serait quand même des contrôleurs humains, c'est quand même plus fun.

----------


## Flappie

> Comme dit hier soir l'idéal serait quand même des contrôleurs humains, c'est quand même plus fun.


D'où l'idée d'utiliser le F-14 multicrew comme un AWACS.  ::):  On peut en faire un F-14 full CAS (4 GBU-12) qui répond à toutes les sollicitations de la CAP F-5E avec son radar AWG-9. Ça te va, Zan ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Très juste, il y avait bien sûr des contrôleurs au sol... et même en l'air quand j'y pense, grâce au puissant radar du F-14. Problème hier : il n'y avait pas de RIO dans l'avion. Ça aurait tout changé et les MiG auraient sans doute souffert davantage.
> 
> Dusty, Nico, existe-t-il en jeu une unité au sol permettant d'assurer le même rôle que l'AWACS ?


Oui c'est les "gros" radars russes (et géorgien de mémoire) qui fonctionnent seul (et très low poly) par contre cette fonctionnalité ne fonctionne que pour la coalition ROUGE quand je m'y étais intéressé il y a 2ans environ.

----------


## Tugais

À défaut de voler avec vous et si vous le souhaitez je veux bien jouer le rôle de l'AWACS pour certains de vos vols.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai une licence LOTAC, si vous voulez, je peux vous la "prêter" pour tester.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je viens de testé: les EWR 585G6 et les EWR 1L13 fonctionne à la fois coté rouge et bleu comme awacs (par contre attention la nationalité: pour avoir des communications en unités impériales, il faut prendre soit des EWR géorgien ou USAF Aggressor):
Ici mon premier test avec un F-18 coté russe (coalition rouge): altitude en mètre.


Ici mon premier test avec un F-18 américain et un EWR géorgien (coalition bleu): altitude en pied.


Il suffit de mettre une fréquence à l'EWR comme on fait pour un awacs




> Non, les EWR ne font pas le job des AWACS (et il n'y aucun EWR dispo pour Iran Irak dans DCS).


Quand on fait un mission, je conseil fortement de garder la Russie et les aggressor dans la mission sauf si on fait une mission contre des insurgés.

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour ton test express.  ::):  Ça va nous permettre d'améliorer grandement nos missions 70s !

----------


## ze_droopy

Ah tiens, ça a changé alors, il ne servait que pour le fog of War avant. Tant mieux !
D'habitude je mets les agressor en rouge, mais là je voulais me limiter au cadre géopolitique. Je ne le ferai plus, ce n'est pas assez précis (par exemple aucune infanterie pour l'Irak).

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Ah tiens, ça a changé alors, il ne servait que pour le fog of War avant. Tant mieux !
> D'habitude je mets les agressor en rouge, mais là je voulais me limiter au cadre géopolitique. Je ne le ferai plus, ce n'est pas assez précis (par exemple aucune infanterie pour l'Irak).


Les Irakiens n'existent pas, c'est un complot Illuminati pour nous faire croire que le pays est peuplé par autre choses que des puits de pétroles. ED le sait, c'est pour ça qu'ils n'ont pas d’infanterie.

----------


## Flappie

Je vous propose de continuer sur notre lancée rétro. Ça permettra aux heureux possesseurs du F-16C de ronger leur frein en attendant son passage en release, puisqu'il n'existait pas encore. Cette fois, on retourne dans le Caucase, histoire d'en faire profiter ceux qui viennent d'arriver sur DCS, comme ajcrou, et ceux qui boudent les cartes payantes, comme war-p.  ::ninja:: 

Je vous propose de conserver le même planeset. A vous de me dire si vous souhaitez continuer le PvP ou non. Y'aura du dégommage d'usine chimique pour les Viggen, et puis d'autre réjouissances du même genre pour les autres.

EDIT:
Pour l'instant, il y aura :

4 slots Viggen (frappe ciblée au sol)
4 slots Huey (traque de convois routiers faiblement défendus)
4 slots F5 (CAP / CAS)
4 slots MiG-21 (CAP / CAS, oppo ou pas, on verra)

----------


## war-p

Je serai effectivement peut être dispo,la carte est bonne, mais j'ai pas d'avion de cette période (à part le su25  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Je serai effectivement peut être dispo,la carte est bonne, mais j'ai pas d'avion de cette période (à part le su25 )


Çà tombe bien y a des soldes! (25$ le mig21 // 30$ le F-5)

----------


## nephyl

> Je vous propose de continuer sur notre lancée rétro. Ça permettra aux heureux possesseurs du F-16C de ronger leur frein en attendant son passage en release, puisqu'il n'existait pas encore. Cette fois, on retourne dans le Caucase, histoire d'en faire profiter ceux qui viennent d'arriver sur DCS, comme ajcrou, et ceux qui boudent les cartes payantes, comme war-p. 
> 
> Je vous propose de conserver le même planeset. A vous de me dire si vous souhaitez continuer le PvP ou non. Y'aura du dégommage d'usine chimique pour les Viggen, et puis d'autre réjouissances du même genre pour les autres.
> 
> EDIT:
> Pour l'instant, il y aura :
> 
> 4 slots Viggen (frappe ciblée au sol)
> 4 slots Huey (traque de convois routiers faiblement défendus)
> ...


Je suis pour refaire. S'il y a le choix je préférerais faire de la CAS en F-5 au canon et avec des rockets(qui ne toucheront sûrement jamais  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## frostphoenyx

> DCS 2.5.5.38756 Open Beta
> 
> 
> DCS World
> Corrected AGM-62 info in the encyclopedia.
> Corrected armor of some vehicles.
> Bullets of M134 minigun will be less powerful.
> MP. Server in the servers list will not flashing while refresh in progress.
> Fixed Su-33 radio menu error when bolting from Kuznetsov.
> ...

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je vous propose de continuer sur notre lancée rétro. Ça permettra aux heureux possesseurs du F-16C de ronger leur frein en attendant son passage en release, puisqu'il n'existait pas encore. Cette fois, on retourne dans le Caucase, histoire d'en faire profiter ceux qui viennent d'arriver sur DCS, comme ajcrou, et ceux qui boudent les cartes payantes, comme war-p. 
> 
> Je vous propose de conserver le même planeset. A vous de me dire si vous souhaitez continuer le PvP ou non. Y'aura du dégommage d'usine chimique pour les Viggen, et puis d'autre réjouissances du même genre pour les autres.
> 
> EDIT:
> Pour l'instant, il y aura :
> 
> 4 slots Viggen (frappe ciblée au sol)
> 4 slots Huey (traque de convois routiers faiblement défendus)
> ...


Vu qu'il n'y aura pas de F-14, serait-il possible d'avoir un Albatros (le ZA de mémoire avec 4 points d'emport) ?

(j'irai plutot en CAS en L-39ZA ou Mig-21)

----------


## Flappie

Va pour le L-39ZA.  ::):

----------


## TuxFr78

Dommage je serai pas là pour me venger avec mon Huey  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

Je ne vais plus être là les mardi (j'ai à nouveau le droit de lancer).
A l'occasion je potasserai une mission spéciale hélicos.

----------


## Jokletox

> Dommage je serai pas là pour me venger avec mon Huey


Je nous vengerai Tux !!!

----------


## Empnicolas

Après une petite remise en forme sur Mig-21 et L-239, je vais plutot prendre un mig-21 pour mardi.

Sinon vidéos de la semaine dernière avec les 4 Viggens:

----------


## TuxFr78

> Je nous vengerai Tux !!! 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/11/01/8a7...db2902101e.png


Vas y défonce les  !  ::lol::

----------


## ajcrou

A tout hasard si quelqu'un à une idée... ayant un soucis avec mon Warthog.

En effet, déménagement et emménagement hier. 

J'ai voulu remettre en place mon ordinateur et matériel cet après-midi.

L’ordinateur ne veut pas démarrer (il s’atteint systématiquement avant de charger Windows soit 5/10 secondes après le lancement).

Or, il démarre sans problème lorsque je débranche le joystick de mon Warthog mais il coupe systématiquement dès que je branche ce dernier (aucun souci en branchant le palonnier, le track IR ou le throttle du Warthog).

----------


## nephyl

T'as essayé de le brancher dans un autre port USB ? 
Pour couper l'ordi d'un coup comme ça, ça doit être un problème d'alimentation. A voir si c'est le Joy ou le port USB qui fout la m.
Si ça coupe aussi dans un autre port, il reste la solution d'essayer avec un HUB USB alimenté.

----------


## Flappie

Aïe. Bizarre, ton histoire. As tu déjà tenté de le brancher sur une autre prise USB ? Une USB2, une USB3 ?

Le déménagement a pu :
Te faire changer la disposition de tes ports,
Abîmer ton Warthog (mais là,je vois pas trop comment, et pourquoi ça gênerait électriquement ton PC).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah oui, tiens : vérifie l'état du câble USB du Warthog.

----------


## ajcrou

Oui, j'ai essayé avec tous les ports USB, c'est exactement pareil (même avec uniquement le Jostick branché et en virant tout le reste y compris le clavier). À noter que si je branche le joystick seulement après le démarrage de Windows, j'ai un message d'erreur : "crete alimentation usb" (et l'écran qui se fige).

Pourtant, je n'ai strictement rien changé à la configuration (les différents périphériques sont branchés aux mêmes usb qu'en début de semaine...).

Par curiosité, j'ai essayé avec le PC portable de ma femme, mêmes symptômes (sauf que si je branche le joystick après le démarrage de Windows, cette fois-ci c'est direct le PC qui s'éteint dès le branchement).

Là encore aucun souci si je branche le trottle du warthog.

Je commence à être fortement inquiet... 

NB : l'état extérieur du câble usb semble correct.

----------


## ze_droopy

Ça ressemble à un court-circuit au niveau du câble USB ou de l'intérieur du Joy si l'ordi se met en PLS à chaque branchement.

----------


## Aghora

Je plussoie, on dirait qu'il y a une surtension au niveau du port USB concerné.

Tu te sens de démonter ton joystick et souder deux ou trois trucs ?

----------


## Genchou

> Ça ressemble à un court-circuit au niveau du câble USB ou de l'intérieur du Joy si l'ordi se met en PLS à chaque branchement.


C'est ce que j'avais en tête. Est-ce que ça ne pourrait pas aussi être un signe d'une mauvaise mise à la terre au niveau du PC ?
Edit: Ah si ça le fait aussi avec un laptop c'est d'office un court-ju dans le joystick.

----------


## ajcrou

> Je plussoie, on dirait qu'il y a une surtension au niveau du port USB concerné.
> 
> Tu te sens de démonter ton joystick et souder deux ou trois trucs ?


N'ayant jamais rien soudé...

En plus, je viens de vérifier, il n'est plus sous garantie depuis juillet..., donc d'un autre côté je ne risque pas grand-chose à essayer...




> C'est ce que j'avais en tête. Est-ce que ça ne pourrait pas aussi être un signe d'une mauvaise mise à la terre au niveau du PC ?


Mais comme j'ai essayé sur un autre PC (portable) avec exactement les mêmes symptômes, je suppose que c'est davantage lié au joystick qu'à mon PC ?

----------


## nephyl

Faut voir le bon côté des choses, c'est la parfaite excuse auprès de ta femme pour acheter une nouvelle base. 
https://virpil-controls.eu/vpc-warbrd-base.html

----------


## ajcrou

> Faut voir le bon côté des choses, c'est la parfaite excuse auprès de ta femme pour acheter une nouvelle base. 
> https://virpil-controls.eu/vpc-warbrd-base.html


De toute façon, je risque de pas trop avoir le choix... vu le prix d'achat d'un nouveau stick... (sauf à repasser sur une horreur à prix réduit en plastic).

J'ai essayé d'ouvrir la base pour regarder à quoi cela ressemble... 
https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...101_164630.jpg
https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...101_164641.jpg
https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...101_164708.jpg
https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...1101_164726.jp
https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...101_164734.jpg
https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...101_164744.jpg

----------


## Kiloutyg

peut etre une saleté qui s'est logé dans le port usb du joy. Ou sinon un truc equivalent de l'autre coté du cable dans le joy.

----------


## Flappie

ajcrou, as-tu inspecté visuellement le port USB du Warthog ? N'y a-t-il pas quelque chose de coincé à l'intérieur ? Quelque chose qui ponterait le + et le - par exemple ?

EDIT: grillé.

----------


## ajcrou

> ajcrou, as-tu inspecté visuellement le port USB du Warthog ? N'y a-t-il pas quelque chose de coincé à l'intérieur ? Quelque chose qui ponterait le + et le - par exemple ?
> 
> EDIT: grillé.


Non, le port USB du Warthog semble sans soucis visuellement/

----------


## Olis

Blackshark 3 annoncé mi 2020

----------


## ze_droopy

> De toute façon, je risque de pas trop avoir le choix... vu le prix d'achat d'un nouveau stick... (sauf à repasser sur une horreur à prix réduit en plastic).
> 
> J'ai essayé d'ouvrir la base pour regarder à quoi cela ressemble... 
> https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...101_164630.jpg
> https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...101_164641.jpg
> https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...101_164708.jpg
> https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...1101_164726.jp
> https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...101_164734.jpg
> https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...101_164744.jpg


Tu as un multimètre chez toi? Ou du moins un testeur de continuité? Il faudrait à minima vérifier que les broches USB sont bien indépendantes sans être alimentées.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je viens de découvrir VoiceAttack et le module Vaicom Pro pour DCS, jsuis tombé amoureux. Plus besoin de batailler avec le clavier pour contacter les équipes au sol / ATC / ailiers. C'est vraiment top !

Et Olivier Gaming a fait une trad en Français qui marche au poil !




Moi qui ne fais que du solo, c'est top.

----------


## Aghora

A y é j'ai fini par le réinstaller.

Du coup, 1re mission de la campagne "Advanced training", se ravitailler en vol ! Putain, c'est dur ! Pour commencer je sais pas à quelle vitesse vole le tanker, donc je le dépasse souvent...

----------


## Kiloutyg

> De toute façon, je risque de pas trop avoir le choix... vu le prix d'achat d'un nouveau stick... (sauf à repasser sur une horreur à prix réduit en plastic).
> 
> J'ai essayé d'ouvrir la base pour regarder à quoi cela ressemble... 
> https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...101_164630.jpg
> https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...101_164641.jpg
> https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...101_164708.jpg
> https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...1101_164726.jp
> https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...101_164734.jpg
> https://aviationaoi.com/wp-content/u...101_164744.jpg




    Tu as devissé le PCB pour voir si il n'y avait rien de bizarre en dessous? Tu as testé la solution de Patou avec un hub externe alimenté indépendamment?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens de découvrir VoiceAttack et le module Vaicom Pro pour DCS, jsuis tombé amoureux. Plus besoin de batailler avec le clavier pour contacter les équipes au sol / ATC / ailiers. C'est vraiment top !
> 
> Et Olivier Gaming a fait une trad en Français qui marche au poil !
> 
> https://youtu.be/pllaHUsg770
> 
> Moi qui ne fais que du solo, c'est top.


Si ça fonctionne en multi aussi, je vais ptet me laisser tenter! (Ok j'ai verifié et le support multi est encore en beta, mais il est là)

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> A y é j'ai fini par le réinstaller.
> 
> Du coup, 1re mission de la campagne "Advanced training", se ravitailler en vol ! Putain, c'est dur ! Pour commencer je sais pas à quelle vitesse vole le tanker, donc je le dépasse souvent...


 Maitriser le ravitaillement en vol n'est pas une obligation sauf si tu te l'imposes : c'est chiant, fastidieux, demande des heures d'entrainement et n'est jamais indispensable. Perso j'ai jamais bien maitrisé le ravito avec aucun appareil.

----------


## partizan

C'est vraiment à l'appréciation de chacun mais de mon point de vue et pour citer un exemple concret : 
Sur la campagne Ouzturkistan, Flappie avait mis un kc130 pour les 2000. Il a permit d'assurer une continuité de cap proche de la zone. 
Sans ça c'est, démerdez-vous les autres groupes car je me pose pour avitailler... et entre le temps de rejointe de la base, de poser, taxi, équipe sol, avitaillement, redéco, et rejointe zone, c'est quand même plus court de prendre un tanker au vol. (sauf si on à tiré ses 2 S530 et qu'il faut aussi de l'armement).

Et je serai là mardi en Mig21  :;):

----------


## Aghora

Sauf si on joue en solo. En multi, effectivement ça dépend.

----------


## Genchou

> Maitriser le ravitaillement en vol n'est pas une obligation sauf si tu te l'imposes : c'est chiant, fastidieux, demande des heures d'entrainement et n'est jamais indispensable. Perso j'ai jamais bien maitrisé le ravito avec aucun appareil.


Chacun son point de vue. Moi j'aime beaucoup faire des ravitaillements et j'aime encore plus les missions qui sont construites de manière à ce qu'un refuel soit nécessaire pour la mener à bien. Mais oui c'est de la pratique et n'a que peu d'intérêt si la mission ne le requiert pas.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je viens de recevoir mon Warthog, wouarf, quel changement par rapport à mon X-52 Pro !!!!

Du coup, si jamais ça intéresse quelqu'un, j'ai un X-52 Pro à vendre  ::ninja::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello les gens !

J'ai une tite question sur le Warthog. J'ai mappé mes commandes directement dans le jeu pour le A-10c (la plupart étant déjà mise, c'est plus simple). Et j'utilisais hier TARGET uniquement pour centrer mon TIR et déclencher des raccourcis pour VoiceAttack. Ca marchait au poil.

Ce matin, lorsque je lance tout le bazard, le throttle n'est plus reconnu (uniquement le "virtual controller" créé par TARGET). Ce qui est bien pénible  ::):  (Hier, j'avais bien les 2, le Joy, le Throttle, et le virtual controler).

Si je désactive TARGET, pas de souci, je récupère mon Throttle dans les commandes. Mais du coup, impossible d'affecter une touche pour centrer mon TIR.

Vous avez déjà rencontré ce genre de cas de figure ?

Merci !

----------


## Empnicolas

> Hello les gens !
> 
> J'ai une tite question sur le Warthog. J'ai mappé mes commandes directement dans le jeu pour le A-10c (la plupart étant déjà mise, c'est plus simple). Et j'utilisais hier TARGET uniquement pour centrer mon TIR et déclencher des raccourcis pour VoiceAttack. Ca marchait au poil.
> 
> Ce matin, lorsque je lance tout le bazard, le throttle n'est plus reconnu (uniquement le "virtual controller" créé par TARGET). Ce qui est bien pénible  (Hier, j'avais bien les 2, le Joy, le Throttle, et le virtual controler).
> 
> Si je désactive TARGET, pas de souci, je récupère mon Throttle dans les commandes. Mais du coup, impossible d'affecter une touche pour centrer mon TIR.
> 
> Vous avez déjà rencontré ce genre de cas de figure ?
> ...


Personnellement je n'utilise jamais Target avec mon warthog mais je ne pense pas que tu puisse avoir Target+Warthog sans Target

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Target + Warthog sans Target ? :D

Il est tellement lourd ce soft que je pense que je vais m'en passer oui. Par contre, comment centrer le TIR via le HOTAS du coup ?

EDIT : Ah bin c'est bon. En fait c'était un conflit avec mon ancien HOTAS. Même débranché, Windows perdait la boule. Un p'tit coup d'USB Cleaner et c'est bon. Du coup je peux utiliser TARGET juste pour mapper une touche pour centrer le TIR, et je peux mapper le reste dans le jeu directement.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Target + Warthog sans Target ? :D
> 
> Il est tellement lourd ce soft que je pense que je vais m'en passer oui. Par contre, comment centrer le TIR via le HOTAS du coup ?
> 
> EDIT : Ah bin c'est bon. En fait c'était un conflit avec mon ancien HOTAS. Même débranché, Windows perdait la boule. Un p'tit coup d'USB Cleaner et c'est bon. Du coup je peux utiliser TARGET juste pour mapper une touche pour centrer le TIR, et je peux mapper le reste dans le jeu directement.


Je comprend pas ton "centrer le tir"?
Si c'est le Track IR, j'utilise le clavier (F12 chez moi).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

C'est ça, pardon. C'est vrai que c'était pas très explicite, mes confuses  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> C'est ça, pardon. C'est vrai que c'était pas très explicite, mes confuses


Pas de soucis, tu es tout pardonné vu ce que tu as fait sur Command Modern Operation ^^.


Les deux premières vidéo de la mission de la semaine dernière:

----------


## Genchou

> Target + Warthog sans Target ? :D
> 
> Il est tellement lourd ce soft que je pense que je vais m'en passer oui. Par contre, comment centrer le TIR via le HOTAS du coup ?


Tu peux pas juste définir un bouton de ton Warthog comme raccourci dans ton software trackir ? Normalement ya pas besoin de Target.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Tu peux pas juste définir un bouton de ton Warthog comme raccourci dans ton software trackir ? Normalement ya pas besoin de Target.


J'ai tenté, mais à priori non, il faut une touche du clavier.

EDIT : Ah bin si, ça marche......... Comme quoi. Merci !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pas de soucis, tu es tout pardonné vu ce que tu as fait sur Command Modern Operation ^^.


:D
Et il reste encore du taff !! Mais bon, vu que je bosse principalement sur les modèles pour Tacview, ça pourra venir au fur et à mesure.

----------


## Flappie

Mission DCS du 5 novembre : *My Chemical Bromance*

La ville de Krasnodar est assiégée par ces salauds de rouges. Les malotrus bleus vont donc tout faire pour sauver la ville. Les Viggen frapperont la source du mal : un complexe industriel qui produit des projectiles chimiques. Les Huey traqueront les convois qui ravitaillent l'artillerie rouge aux sud de Krasnodar. Le reste de la CAS bleue traitera ces pièces d'artillerie, quand elle ne sera pas occupée à dogfighter canon au-dessus de la zone.

Chaque camp sera guidé par un opérateur radar au sol.


*BLUE*

_CAP + CAS_
Kiloutyg en F-5E
Patou en F5-E
Flappie en Viggen
Loloborgo en Viggen

_Hélicos_
Jok en UH-1H


*RED*

_CAP_
Zan en MiG-21
K4ngoo en MiG-21
AV_Erel en MiG-15
Empnicolas en MiG-21


*Ground control (red / blue en fonction)*
Tugais

Les inscriptions sont bien sûr toujours ouvertes. Si j'en ai oublié, dites-le moi.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Mission DCS du 5 novembre : *My Chemical Bromance*
> 
> La ville de Krasnodar est assiégée par ces salauds de rouges. Les malotrus bleus vont donc tout faire pour sauver la ville. Les Viggen frapperont la source du mal : un complexe industriel qui produit des projectiles chimiques. Les Huey traqueront les convois qui ravitaillent l'artillerie rouge aux sud de Krasnodar. Le reste de la CAS bleue traitera ces pièces d'artillerie, quand elle ne sera pas occupée à dogfighter canon au-dessus de la zone.
> 
> Suite au fort déséquilibre qui se profile côté CAP, je vous annonce que je mets du MiG-21 des deux côtés, et qu'on équilibrera tout ça le moment venu.
> 
> Chaque camp sera guidé par un opérateur radar au sol.
> 
> 
> ...


Vuq ue ca va être du PVP, je passerai plutot coté rouge pour éviter d'avoir du Mig-21 de chaque coté.

----------


## Flappie

Euh... toi t'as pas tout lu.  ::P: 

Ou alors tu as une super idée pour que la CAS bleue dépourvue de CAP survive à la CAP rouge.

----------


## partizan

En effet, si tu mets de la cap bleue, c'est plutôt F5

----------


## Flappie

Je réexplique parce que ça n'a pas l'air de passer : tout le monde se rue sur le MiG-21, qui était prévu en oppo (rouge). Du coup, il n'y a aucune CAP côté bleu et 4 CAP côté rouge. Vous le sentez venir, le désastre ? Si pas assez de CAP blue, on ne la jouera pas. Faisez-en vous, des missions.

----------


## war-p

Bon, j'ai complètement zappé, mais je serai pas là mardi soir  ::P:

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: JDD N°234*

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=845358


Patch 4.001 en approche qui officialisera la sortie de l'Opus Bodenplatte et celle de Flying Circus.  

Avec les nouvelles saisons de la carte Rhénanie avec le rajout de la campagne dynamique

Automne 44





Hiver 44/45





Printemps 45





Flying Circus voit le rajout de la cathédrale d'Amiens qui manquait cruellement et les différents véhicule et DCA de l'époque WWI







Pour Tank Crew, il manque encore 4 tanks et la sortie ne devrait pas être effective avant le premier semestre 2020.

En attendant, les dév prévoient de rajouter 2 campagnes scriptées pour chaque camp, soit 20 scénarios (10 en campagnes soviétiques et 10 en campagnes allemandes) qui ont été soigneusement recréés à l'aide de vrais rapports de combat et des derniers travaux d'historiens russes et occidentaux spécialisés dans ces événements. Tous les détails tels que l'emplacement et l'heure, la météo, la force et la composition approximatives de l'unité, les itinéraires de mouvement, les décisions opérationnelles des commandants de différents grades, les bombardements d'artillerie et aériens y ont contribué.






Ainsi que de nouvelles fonctionnalité de commandement.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Se sont pas foulé pour modéliser Ômiens.

----------


## Chaussette

> Se sont pas foulé pour modéliser Ômiens.


C'est amplement suffisant, c'est un repère visuel, le but n'est pas de venir la contempler en volant juste à côté.

----------


## Kiloutyg

> C'est amplement suffisant, c'est un repère visuel, le but n'est pas de venir la contempler en volant juste à côté.


Je parlais plus directement de la structure de la ville, autour de la cathédrale, pas de la cathedrale, je la connais assez pas besoin de l'avoir dans un jv. 

Je ferais bouche trous pour demain soir, en F5 probablement. 

Je suis contre la présence de mig-21 bleu, déjà avec les Viggens c'est chaud, si y a des mig-21 ça va friendly fire dans tout les sens. Je suis très confiant dans ma capacité a appuyer sur la gâchette avant de réfléchir. 
Les Viggens peuvent CAP d'ailleurs.

----------


## nephyl

> Je suis contre la présence de mig-21 bleu, déjà avec les Viggens c'est chaud, si y a des mig-21 ça va friendly fire dans tout les sens. Je suis très confiant dans ma capacité a appuyer sur la gâchette avant de réfléchir.


Pas sûr que ça change grand chose... au vu des capacités à identifier les avions la semaine passée  ::P:

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Pas sûr que ça change grand chose... au vu des capacités à identifier les avions la semaine passée


Justement, si il nous met des mig-21, je ne vais même pas identifier, je vais tirer d'abord. Et puis mis a part la petite difficulté de com entre nous dû a TON erreur (le gars veut rien assumer), on s'en est pas si mal sortie! Je n'ai même pas descendu de Viggen, j'ai pris le temps de lui renifler les fesses, ce qui lui a valu de se faire manger par Zan, mais pas par moi.

Si y a pas assez de bleu au finale, on peut inverser les équipes.

----------


## Genchou

CAP bleue en F-14 (si dispo) pour Genchou ! Sinon Huey.
J'espère que mon internet restera stable surtout.  :tired: 

Edit: j'en profite pour (re)lancer la discussion sur SRS. Vous y étiez plutôt hostiles non ? Parce que j'ai encore eu l'occasion de voler avec sur le serveur Georgia at War et c'est vraiment, _vraiment_ mieux qu'un TS où tout le monde cause dans tous les sens. C'est aussi un énorme plus en terme d'immersion et en plus ça apporte un peu d'utilité au setup des radios. Je me dévoue à créer un serveur si nécessaire.

Ça vient avec aucun désavantage, ya pas le moindre setup (allez si, faut double cliquer sur un .exe  ::P:  ) et pour ce que ça apporte en terme de simulation, je le considère comme indispensable.

----------


## Flappie

> Les Viggens peuvent CAP d'ailleurs.


"Les Viggen", il est tout seul pour l'instant, c'est moi.  ::rolleyes::  Mais... Challenge Accepted! Il faudra qu'on bosse en paire, par contre. Et puis il faudrait que je comprenne comment détecter des contacts air-air avec mon radar air-sol, je n'ai encore jamais essayé.




> Si y a pas assez de bleu au finale, on peut inverser les équipes.


Je pourrais effectivement dire que les convois bleus sont chargés de troupes venus soutenir Krasnodar, mais j'ai pas trop le temps de refaire toute la mission, hélas, j'ai un boulot. Et puis des Hueys rouges, m'enfin ?




> CAP bleue en F-14 (si dispo) pour Genchou ! Sinon Huey.


Pas de F-14 en 1972, désolé. Je te compte en Huey, c'est parfait, comme ça Jok ne sera pas tout seul.




> j'en profite pour (re)lancer la discussion sur SRS. Vous y étiez plutôt hostiles non ? [...]
> Ça vient avec aucun désavantage, ya pas le moindre setup (allez si, faut double cliquer sur un .exe  ) et pour ce que ça apporte en terme de simulation, je le considère comme indispensable.


Certains d'entre nous sont convaincus de l'efficacité et de l'immersion apportées par SRS. Mais il a trois désavantages pour les "jeunes" joueurs :

1. Tant qu'on n'est pas connecté à la partie, on ne peut pas causer (configuration des touches, organisation des vols, etc.).
2. Quand on débute, c'est pas évident de sélectionner la bonne radio et la bonne fréquence dans le cockpit.
3. Quand on s'éjecte, on est complètement muet.

On peut tout à fait monter un SRS en parallèle du TS, d'autant que ça ne coute absolument rien, mais je pense que c'est toujours galère de jongler entre les deux. Je te propose de tenter l'expérience ce mardi : on verra si tout le monde accroche à SRS.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Tu fais comme nous, sans radar.

----------


## nephyl

> Tu fais comme nous, sans radar.


A l'oreille grâce au FOX2. Et faut bien fermer les yeux comme kilou avant de tirer  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On peut tout à fait monter un SRS en parallèle du TS, d'autant que ça ne coute absolument rien, mais je pense que c'est toujours galère de jongler entre les deux. Je te propose de tenter l'expérience ce mardi : on verra si tout le monde accroche à SRS.


Les gens iront toujours au plus simple. Si t'as un ascenseur et des escaliers, les gens ne prendront pas les escaliers. Cette métaphore est sponsorisée par OTIS
Pour faire passer les gens à SRS il faut ne pas laisser le choix.

----------


## Genchou

> Certains d'entre nous sont convaincus de l'efficacité et de l'immersion apportées par SRS. Mais il a trois désavantages pour les "jeunes" joueurs :
> 
> 1. Tant qu'on n'est pas connecté à la partie, on ne peut pas causer (configuration des touches, organisation des vols, etc.).
> 2. Quand on débute, c'est pas évident de sélectionner la bonne radio et la bonne fréquence dans le cockpit.
> 3. Quand on s'éjecte, on est complètement muet.
> 
> On peut tout à fait monter un SRS en parallèle du TS, d'autant que ça ne coute absolument rien, mais je pense que c'est toujours galère de jongler entre les deux. Je te propose de tenter l'expérience ce mardi : on verra si tout le monde accroche à SRS.


D'habitude on fait bien un TS fourre-tout avant de commencer puis on se dispatch dans des channels selon le rôle. C'est quasi idem avec SRS, non ? Sauf qu'on se dispatch des fréquences. Pendant peut-être 30sec le temps d'avoir le courant tu sais pas parler aux autres mais après c'est limite plus facile et fonctionnel que TS : tu as en simultané la fréquence pour ton vol/tes ailiers et une fréquence globale pour tout le monde. Plus besoin de whisper ou d'alt-tab pour changer de channel quand tu dois causer à quelqu'un en dehors de ton vol. Tu gères tout dans DCS, c'est quand même dix fois plus pratique. Ya même moyen de définir que chaque channel soit assigné à l'oreille gauche ou droite pour mieux reconnaitre qui cause où.
Et si tu meurs, bah tu respawn et tu rallumes la radio ?  ::unsure::  Est-ce qu'on a vraiment besoin de parler si on s'est fait descendre ?

J'accorde cependant que ça demande de savoir configurer les radios. En tout cas je suis chaud de mettre ça en test demain soir. Je propose de se retrouver sur TS pour commencer la soirée et une fois que chacun est cockpit, on se mute/deafen et le reste se fait sur SRS. Je veux bien préparer un document pour résumer les fréquences qu'on utilisera en mission.  ::): 

Et parfait pour être Huey !




> Les gens iront toujours au plus simple. Si t'as un ascenseur et des escaliers, les gens ne prendront pas les escaliers.


Moi je prends pas l'ascenseur si ya des escaliers.  :tired:

----------


## Loloborgo

Présent en Viggen, hors de question que Flappie se fasse descendre tout seul :X

Et +1 pour SRS, c'est pas plus compliqué que ça à utiliser, passé l'étape de la configuration initiale...

----------


## Flappie

Ah cool ! Des renforts !

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Présent en Viggen, hors de question que Flappie se fasse descendre tout seul :X
> 
> Et +1 pour SRS, c'est pas plus compliqué que ça à utiliser, passé l'étape de la configuration initiale...


C'est pas tant la question de la difficulté que l'ambiance qui va avec selon moi. Si on peut plus ne plus être sérieux, bah je vois plus l’intérêt. Surtout qu'on est rarement suffisamment nombreux pour que ce soit tant le bordel que ça.

Sans parler du fait qu'on pas tous des joystick avec 50 boutons pour programmer les touches.

----------


## Loloborgo

Après bien évidemment je n'impose rien à personne, je suis encore un poussin volant parmi les Canards, donc bien loin de moi l'idée de vouloir imposer quoi que se soit!

----------


## Jokletox

> 2. Quand on débute, c'est pas évident de sélectionner la bonne radio et la bonne fréquence dans le cockpit.


Surtout si t'as plusieurs groupes ça devient vide le bordel à gérer. Une fréquence commune, une fréquence CAP, une fréquence CAS, une fréquence hélico, avec seulement deux radios dans les appareils c'est vite le bordel de devoir changer de fréquence à chaque fois sans te mélanger les pinceaux dès qu'on veut parler à quelqu'un.





> C'est pas tant la question de la difficulté que l'ambiance qui va avec selon moi. Si on peut plus ne plus être sérieux, bah je vois plus l’intérêt.





> 3. Quand on s'éjecte, on est complètement muet.


Pareil. J'ai déjà utilisé SRS (malgré moi ^^) pour des grosses missions inter-escadrilles où ça peut se justifier mais là on vole quand même en mode détente "entre potes" et SRS bride pas mal ce côté là. Pas pouvoir parler ni entendre ce qui se passe parce que je me suis fait descendre (sans parler de cette saloperie de "push-to-talk", sans vouloir relancer le débat  ::P:  ) bah c'est pas le fun que je recherche dans les soirées du mardi.

----------


## Genchou

> C'est pas tant la question de la difficulté que l'ambiance qui va avec selon moi. Si on peut plus ne plus être sérieux, bah je vois plus l’intérêt. Surtout qu'on est rarement suffisamment nombreux pour que ce soit tant le bordel que ça.
> 
> Sans parler du fait qu'on pas tous des joystick avec 50 boutons pour programmer les touches.


C’est pas une question de sérieux mais d’intégration avec DCS. Plutôt que de se taper des channels TS et devoir mapper des raccourcis pour le whisper, on peut simplement se régler sur différentes fréquences _ingame_ et continuer à se causer comme avant. SRS n’implique pas de causer en jargon militaire et d’être sérieux. Je le propose parce que je le trouve plus simple à utiliser, qu’il renforce l’immersion et permet d’avantage de possibilités que TS dans le contexte de DCS.

Après oui faut un PTT, mais tu en utilises de toute façon un pour TS donc bon.

----------


## Empnicolas

Et si la solution avec SRS, ça ne serait pas que chacun paramètre un whisper pour chaque canal (A, B,C et D) et une touche pour tout les canaux ? et on prend l'exemple par exemple que le CAP va en canal A, la CAS en B, les hélico en C et par exemple les truc particulier (par exemple les viggen) en D ?

----------


## Flappie

Un peu de patience, Wags a dit qu'ils bossaient sur l'intégration de la VoIP.  ::ninja:: 

Essayons mardi, on verra bien. Et puis les si les équipes voient que c'est le bordel, on parle sur le TS et voilà tout.

----------


## Jokletox

> Et si la solution avec SRS, ça ne serait pas que chacun paramètre un whisper pour chaque canal (A, B,C et D) et une touche pour tout les canaux ? et on prend l'exemple par exemple que le CAP va en canal A, la CAS en B, les hélico en C et par exemple les truc particulier (par exemple les viggen) en D ?


Je comprends pas trop ce que tu veux dire. Avec SRS y'a forcément une fréquence pour chaque groupe genre 300 la CAP, 301 CAS, 302 hélico etc, c'est le principe même du truc.

Par contre si on s'oriente vers SRS, pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas faudrait prévoir un moment de réglages et de test donc peut-être commencer un peu plus tôt sinon on risque de voler tard.

----------


## Tugais

Comme l'a fait remarquer Flappie, de toute façon d'ici l'année prochaine vous serez forcé d'y passer avec l'intégration d'un système réaliste de comm' intégré directement dans le jeu. C'est une bonne occasion de s'y coller dès maintenant, vous serez déjà rôdé au moment de son implémentation en jeu.

Dans l'absolu, quand il y a un vol avec plusieurs packages, le but n'est pas de changer justement de canal toutes les dix secondes. Il y a un canal pour le général où tout le monde entend les informations partagés par les différents groupes et qui permet de se constituer une bonne image de la situation globale, et vous avez un deuxième canal uniquement pour votre vol - certains appareils disposent d'un canal supplémentaire pour discuter uniquement entre membres d'équipage au sein d'un même appareil.

Et puis effectivement, vous pouvez toujours avoir TS ouvert à côté pour la déconne et pouvoir discuter avec ceux qui ont eu petit accident  ::ninja::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je comprends pas trop ce que tu veux dire. Avec SRS y'a forcément une fréquence pour chaque groupe genre 300 la CAP, 301 CAS, 302 hélico etc, c'est le principe même du truc.
> 
> Par contre si on s'oriente vers SRS, pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas faudrait prévoir un moment de réglages et de test donc peut-être commencer un peu plus tôt sinon on risque de voler tard.


Justement au lieu de passer par SRS, on pourrait déjà testé en utilisant les différents canaux du TS (qui sont groupe A, B, C et D) avec chacun qui configure ses whispers canal par canal.

----------


## Jokletox

> Comme l'a fait remarquer Flappie, de toute façon d'ici l'année prochaine vous serez forcé d'y passer avec l'intégration d'un système réaliste de comm' intégré directement dans le jeu. C'est une bonne occasion de s'y coller dès maintenant, vous serez déjà rôdé au moment de son implémentation en jeu.


C'est pas parce que ça va être intégré de base (dans deux ans :D ) qu'on sera obligé de l'utiliser ^^





> Dans l'absolu, quand il y a un vol avec plusieurs packages, le but n'est pas de changer justement de canal toutes les dix secondes. Il y a un canal pour le général où tout le monde entend les informations partagés par les différents groupes et qui permet de se constituer une bonne image de la situation globale, et vous avez un deuxième canal uniquement pour votre vol - certains appareils disposent d'un canal supplémentaire pour discuter uniquement entre membres d'équipage au sein d'un même appareil.


Tout dépend de la mission, si t'as besoin de te coordonner avec plusieurs groupes ou des besoin différents au cours de la mission (besoin de SEAD puis de CAP puis faire un point avec la CAS puis...) t'as besoin de changer de canal régulièrement et dans des appareils où les canaux sont pas pré-réglé c'est vraiment relou de le faire à la main à chaque fois. 





> Justement au lieu de passer par SRS, on pourrait déjà testé en utilisant les différents canaux du TS (qui sont groupe A, B, C et D) avec chacun qui configure ses whispers canal par canal.


Ha oui, ça doit être faisable !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Justement au lieu de passer par SRS, on pourrait déjà testé en utilisant les différents canaux du TS (qui sont groupe A, B, C et D) avec chacun qui configure ses whispers canal par canal.


Oui mais y'a pas de séparation des canaux par stéréo... Et je suis conditionné pour avoir une fréquence dans chaque oreille.

----------


## ze_droopy

> des appareils où les canaux sont pas pré-réglé


Ça n'existe pas.

----------


## Jokletox

> Ça n'existe pas.


Tu m'apprends un truc, là  ::):

----------


## Genchou

> Justement au lieu de passer par SRS, on pourrait déjà testé en utilisant les différents canaux du TS (qui sont groupe A, B, C et D) avec chacun qui configure ses whispers canal par canal.


Mais pourquoi s'infliger ça plutôt que SRS ?  ::O:  À ce rythme autant tous se mettre ensemble sur TS, ce sera moins gavant.
C'est plus de config, plus de raccourcis, encore moins d'intégration avec DCS. En quoi vous trouvez une préférence entre cette solution et SRS ?




> Comme l'a fait remarquer Flappie, de toute façon d'ici l'année prochaine vous serez forcé d'y passer avec l'intégration d'un système réaliste de comm' intégré directement dans le jeu. C'est une bonne occasion de s'y coller dès maintenant, vous serez déjà rôdé au moment de son implémentation en jeu.
> 
> Dans l'absolu, quand il y a un vol avec plusieurs packages, le but n'est pas de changer justement de canal toutes les dix secondes. Il y a un canal pour le général où tout le monde entend les informations partagés par les différents groupes et qui permet de se constituer une bonne image de la situation globale, et vous avez un deuxième canal uniquement pour votre vol - certains appareils disposent d'un canal supplémentaire pour discuter uniquement entre membres d'équipage au sein d'un même appareil.
> 
> Et puis effectivement, vous pouvez toujours avoir TS ouvert à côté pour la déconne et pouvoir discuter avec ceux qui ont eu petit accident


Voilà comme ça c'est parfait. Dans mon idée d'utiliser SRS l'objectif c'est pas d'être en mode _serious business_, mais d'avoir un outil plus immersif et plus simple à utiliser. Comme vous je ne cherche pas à faire du milsim hyper carré, ça doit rester détendu.
Mais concernant TS, on se sépare de toute façon en canaux selon nos rôles (cf la proposition de Nico) pour pas être en cacophonie constante. SRS permet justement de faire la même chose sans devoir se taper un software sans le moindre lien avec DCS. Je comprends pas ce qui vous bloque en fait, si vous jouez à DCS c'est pas pour avoir un peu du goût de piloter un avion et de gérer son avionique ? En quoi devoir aussi utiliser la radio pour communiquer est si effrayant ?

----------


## Kiloutyg

Le coups de la séparation n'arrive que quand on est nombreux ou que certains ont besoin de moins "d"input", si je puis dire. Ce qui n'arrive pas souvent en vrai. Idem le PTT c'est pas automatique.

On peut aimer des trucs sans être dans les extrêmes.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Mais pourquoi s'infliger ça plutôt que SRS ?  À ce rythme autant tous se mettre ensemble sur TS, ce sera moins gavant.
> C'est plus de config, plus de raccourcis, encore moins d'intégration avec DCS. En quoi vous trouvez une préférence entre cette solution et SRS ?


L’intérêt c'est que ça évite de devoir installer un truc en plus de DCS pour pouvoir y jouer.
Après, il suffit de mettre les wishper sur "²", "1", "2", "3" et "4" et tu as tes quatre canaux de communication et le canal de communication global, le tout paramétré en 3min sur un TS.

Mais après si vous préférez SRS, pas de soucis de mon coté.

----------


## Flappie

En tout les cas, on voit bien que SRS divise toujours. Tout comme voler sur DCS en release / beta, d'ailleurs.
On avise demain pour SRS. Que les enthousiastes de SRS se pointent un peu plus tôt pour former ceux qui le souhaitent.

----------


## Tugais

> Je comprends pas ce qui vous bloque en fait, si vous jouez à DCS c'est pas pour avoir un peu du goût de piloter un avion et de gérer son avionique ? En quoi devoir aussi utiliser la radio pour communiquer est si effrayant ?


C'est ce que je trouve aussi étrange parfois en lisant certains messages. Il n'y a pas longtemps des personnes se plaignaient de la trop grande dispersion sur TS ou encore sur les frat' en raison d'une absence de comm' efficace. Et pourtant il y a tout de même un rejet d'outils permettant de régler ces soucis facilement.

Je pense que la majorité des canards veulent voler sur DCS en mode "arcade" et bonne franquette, c'est un choix mais qui pour la peine peut ne pas plaire à ceux qui aimeraient jouer un peu plus sérieusement sans pour autant rentrer dans le délire "Oui, mon capitaine !". Il n'y a malheureusement pas cinquante solutions, il faut oser franchir le pas et voler avec un groupe qui partagent l'idée que tu te fais d'un vol fun mais avec des éléments plus encadrés.

J'ai volé deux ou trois fois avec les canards il y a plus d'un an et on m'a très vite dit que je ne rentrais pas vraiment dans le moule. Et bien je suis simplement parti ailleurs pour me faire les dents sur DCS et intégrer un nouveau groupe de joueurs. Il y a quelques jours j'ai proposé mon aide pour contrôler les vols après que quelqu'un ai proposé l'idée, j'ai été royalement ignoré ; tant pis, on ne peut pas avoir tous les mêmes attentes, il faut se faire une raison.

----------


## partizan

@Tugais : Je pense que pour ta proposition d'ATC, elle est passée à la trappe car le système d'EWR fonctionne et que cette solution (autonome via l'IA) est apparue dans la foulée avec le rapide test de Nico. Et si tu ne l'avais pas rappellée, je t'avoues, que comme pour la propal de la licence LotATC de Mirabelle qui me revient du coup, je l'avais zappée. Et je dois pas être le seul. 

Pour le reste, ce peut être un débat sans fin.

Sinon demain la version SRS c'est la 1.7.0.2 exact ?

Donc pour ceux qui ont besoin d'updater ou de le télécharger : prendre ce fichier zip qui se trouve en bas de cette page

1. le dézipper
2. ouvrir le dossier et lancer "Installer.exe"
3a. dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre indiquer l'emplacement de votre version précédente (ou laisser tel quel si première isntall)
- C:\Program Files\DCS-SimpleRadio-Standalone
3b. indiquer l'emplacement du dossier DCS dans savedgames
- C:\Users\votrenom\Saved Games\
4. cliquer sur install/update SRS

Et c'est tout pour l'install.

Il reste à lancer l'appli : SR-ClientRadio.exe
et configurer a minima micro et casque :
1. Microphone : choisir votre micro dans le menu déroulant s'il n'est pas déjà inscrit par défaut.
2. Speakers & Optional Mic Output (sortie dans le casque à gauche, à droite c'est sortie micro optionnelle)
3. régler le Speaker boost (plutôt en négatif pour éviter la reverb)
4. dans le menu Controls définir un bouton Push To Talk - PTT et en option un bouton Select Next Radio (pour switcher entre UHF / VHF / Intercom par exemple).

Et vous êtes bon.

----------


## Flappie

> Il y a quelques jours j'ai proposé mon aide pour contrôler les vols après que quelqu'un ai proposé l'idée, j'ai été royalement ignoré ; tant pis, on ne peut pas avoir tous les mêmes attentes, il faut se faire une raison.


Désolé, j'avais vu ton message mais j'ai oublié de te répondre. A vrai dire, je ne savais pas quoi répondre, puisque tu ne voles plus avec nous depuis un bail, sachant, comme tu le dis toi-même, que tu aimes voler plus sérieusement que la majorité d'entre nous.

Tu es le bienvenu pour demain. J'ai mis 3 slots ground control de chaque côté. Tu pourras au besoin alterner entre rouge et bleu en fonction de l'avantage pris par les uns ou les autres. On avait eu un FAC humain lors d'une mission Ouzturkistan, et ça avait mis beaucoup de piment et plu à tout le monde. On verra bien comment ça se passe demain.  ::):

----------


## frostphoenyx

De toute façon vous jouez sur la stable,  z'êtes nuls  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiloutyg

> De toute façon vous jouez sur la stable,  z'êtes nuls


Mieux, mieux, j'ai assez d'espace pour les deux versions!

----------


## Genchou

Aaaah merde j'avais oublié que vous étiez sur la stable. Bon ben sans moi alors, j'aurai pas le temps (ni l'espace disque suffisant) de l'installer d'ici demain soir. Désolé.  ::unsure::

----------


## Flappie

:Emo: 
Bon, j'ai mis à jour le post de la mission.

----------


## partizan

Warp ne sera pas là en su25

----------


## Flappie

Il y a une fuite chez les bleus ? Faut que je songe à changer de camp, moi...  ::ninja:: 

EDIT: ah merde, j'avais lu "je serai là mardi soir".  :Splash:  Merci Zan.

----------


## Flappie

Messieurs, la mission est presque prête. Ne manque plus qu'une jolie carte, et des emports "équitables" concernant la période, 1972. De quels missiles dois-je équiper les MiG-21 et les F-5E ?

Pour l'heure, j'ai donné au F-5E et au Viggen du AIM-9P (tout aspect) mais il n'a été introduit qu'en 1977 ; et du R-3S (IR) et RS-2US (radar) pour les MiG-21. Est-qu'on prive le MiG des missiles radar ? Que vaut le R3-S par rapport aux AIM-9P / AIM-9B ? Compromis ? Le débat est ouvert.

----------


## Loloborgo

Missiles pour nous et guns only pour ces e̶n̶f̶o̶i̶r̶é̶s̶ ̶d̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶c̶o, pour nos amis d'en face!  ::ninja::

----------


## nephyl

Le nouveau stick Virpil est sur le boutique. Préco dès ce soir, dispo en février.
https://virpil-controls.eu/catalog/p...ation-alpha-r/
C'est destiné à la base pour les simus spatiales mais la config me semble idéale pour les chasseurs modernes.

----------


## partizan

Miam
Pour la CAP en mig 21 :
R3-R, c’est le seul fox 1 à mettre sur les 2 pylônes intérieurs (vu sa ridicule distance d’engagement et le guidage radar sans débattement je pense pas qu’il soit avantageux par rapport aux fox2).
Le reste c’est de l’IR donc R60 en pylônes extérieurs et le pod aso2 qui sert de lance leurres

----------


## Flappie

Ok pour le MiG (R-60 = 1973, ça passe). Et pour les F-5 et Viggen, je mets des AIM-9P du coup ? Je pense partir là dessus puisque c'est une version dégradée du L, qui est sorti en 1977.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Honnêtement, selon mon expérience(et mon PdV), y a pas moulte différence entre les différents sidewinder du F-5, tu peux mettre les B si tu voules. 

Ceci dit, le R-60 lui tient debout, donc si tu choisis de downgradé cet emport, moi ça me choque pas au contraire. Et ouais les missiles radar n'ont aucune utilité.

Hors sujet mais : 

Entre X56 a 140(à 6 mois) ou Wthog a 240(achat 2016) y'en as un qui vaut le coup? Et niveau garantie(ou plutot reparation/entretien/assistance technique ils sont conciliants/supportive chez Thrustmaster? 

Je demande parce que je trouve que c'est une grosse dépense pour un joystick quand on sait que mon t.flight tout naze il est la depuis 2015.(papiplastique fait de la resistance)

----------


## nephyl

> Ok pour le MiG (R-60 = 1973, ça passe). Et pour les F-5 et Viggen, je mets des AIM-9P du coup ? Je pense partir là dessus puisque c'est une version dégradée du Le sorti en 1977.


Le AIM 9B ne touchera jamais un MIG 21 sauf s'il vole en ligne droite et que t'es à portée de canon  :^_^: 
Le 9P est rear aspect, le 9P5 all aspect.

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Le AIM 9B ne touchera jamais un MIG 21 sauf s'il vole en ligne droite et que t'es à portée de canon 
> Le 9P est rear aspect, le 9P5 all aspect.


Moi ça me gene pas (c'te reponse quoi)

----------


## nephyl

> Moi ça me gene pas (c'te reponse quoi)


Tu veux dire qu'avec un AIM 9B tu toucheras de toute façon un avion qui vole en formation devant toi?  ::trollface::

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Tu veux dire qu'avec un AIM 9B tu toucheras de toute façon un avion qui vole en formation devant toi?


Ouaip et tu serras aux premières loges ^^

----------


## Jokletox

En tout cas cette mission (et tout ce qu'elle amène) divise pas mal les gens dites-donc :D

Flappie, tu pourrai nous mettre 50% de carb' en Huey ? Sinon avec roquettes et minigun on décolle avec bcp de mal dans cet air chaud ^^

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Hors sujet mais : 
> 
> Entre X56 a 140(à 6 mois) ou Wthog a 240(achat 2016) y'en as un qui vaut le coup? Et niveau garantie(ou plutot reparation/entretien/assistance technique ils sont conciliants/supportive chez Thrustmaster? 
> 
> Je demande parce que je trouve que c'est une grosse dépense pour un joystick quand on sait que mon t.flight tout naze il est la depuis 2015.(papiplastique fait de la resistance)


Warthog sans hésiter !!

Je viens de passer d'un X-52 Pro (Dont j'étais très content mais je voulais passer à quelque chose de plus haut de gamme) à un Warthog d'occasion (250 €). C'est le jour et la nuit.

Sincèrement, je pense que les 100 € de différence valent la peine (Sinon, autant rester sur ton T. Flight je dirais  ::):  ). A 240 €, c'est un bon prix (neuf, c'est pas loin des 400, et de mémoire, pendant les soldes, je ne l'ai jamais vu descendre sous la barre des 300 €).

Après, vu que je suis beaucoup sur le A-10C en ce moment, peut-être que je suis pas très objectif, mais c'est un confort vraiment sympa d'avoir la réplique du bestio. Je vole aussi sur le C-101, et c'est au top tout pareil.

----------


## Flappie

> Flappie, tu pourrai nous mettre 50% de carb' en Huey ? Sinon avec roquettes et minigun on décolle avec bcp de mal dans cet air chaud ^^


C'est noté !

----------


## war-p

Tiens puisque ça parle de stick, je suis toujours sur le t16000 de Flappie  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Ça fait un bail, il est costaud cet engin !  ::):

----------


## war-p

> Ça fait un bail, il est costaud cet engin !


Grave, il a pas bougé depuis que je te l'ai acheté  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si pardon, la torsion s'est suicidé depuis un moment, mais je crois que ça vient du fait que c'est un potar et qu'il a subit des déménagements successifs.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Et du coups on se retrouve plus tot pour cette histoire de SRS? Ou comme on est apparemment pas nombreux et forcement au moins séparé en 2 groupes et que ceux qui poussent a son adoption ne sont pas là, on ne s'embete pas avec ça?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Aaaah merde j'avais oublié que vous étiez sur la stable. Bon ben sans moi alors, j'aurai pas le temps (ni l'espace disque suffisant) de l'installer d'ici demain soir. Désolé.


Pas besoin de se prendre autant la tete pour changer de version ici le tuto et la methode "officiel" pour ça : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=114030

----------


## Genchou

Merci pour le lien Kiloutyg ! Ça aurait pu dépanner mais les circonstances font que je suis déjà complètement schlasse et un pote doit goûter des bières chez moi. Je sais qu’on ne vole jamais vraiment droit, mais ici ce sera carrément à l’envers. Et je maîtrise pas encore le vol inversé en Huey.  :^_^:

----------


## Kiloutyg

"un pote doit goûter des bières chez moi"

Lol belle tournure! J'ai utilisé ce genre d'excuses cet été quand mon pote a reçu 3 fût d'un brassin ephemere dans son bar, résultat il a du vendre 15 litres, le reste on l'a gouté a deux!

----------


## Genchou

Le pauvre a été obligé de vivre quelques mois en France, faut bien l’accueillir avec les goûts du pays !

----------


## Jokletox

Je risque d'être à la bourre (non ça n'a rien à voir avec la sortie de RDR 2 !) ce soir.

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Le pauvre a été obligé de vivre quelques mois en France, faut bien l’accueillir avec les goûts du pays !


Je suis Picard, nous on a de très bonne bière!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Je suis Picard, nous on a de très bonne bière!




(Trop facile, dézolaye...)

----------


## partizan



----------


## Loloborgo

Merci Flappie pour la mission!
Content de pas avoir shooté un copain, car du coup l'IA ça compte pas hein ??  :^_^: 

A refaire en tout cas!

Et beau kill sur mon leader, Kilou, mais j'aurai quand-même réussi à le venger!  ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

Content que ça vous ait plu !  ::): 

J'ai corrigé quelques trucs pour la prochaine fois :
- les vols IA ne pourchasseront plus leurs proies aussi loin
- les Akatsia ont été remplacés par des Grad
- les 6 convois qui ne partaient pas partiront comme prévu

Il faut que je trouve la fréquence radio qui fonctionne pour les Viggen, car nous n'avons jamais pu joindre nos EWR bleus.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Plop, alors SRS, verdict ? :-)

Sinon, le planning de Baltic Dragon. Des trucs très intéressant !

----------


## Flappie

Verdict rapide pour SRS : son plus fervent partisan qui s'était proposé de le hoster n'a pas daigné basculer sur la release pour se joindre à nous
 Victoire de TS par forfait. On attend le match retour.

----------


## frostphoenyx

::XD::

----------


## Jokletox

En parlant de TS : https://new.teamspeak.com/

----------


## Genchou

> Verdict rapide pour SRS : son plus fervent partisan qui s'était proposé de le hoster n'a pas daigné basculer sur la release pour se joindre à nous
>  Victoire de TS par forfait. On attend le match retour.


Vous avez même pas essayé ?  :^_^: 




> En parlant de TS : https://new.teamspeak.com/



Après un rapide coup d'oeil sur la page, on dirait Discord.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Après un rapide coup d'oeil sur la page, on dirait Discord.


 J'allais le dire  ::):

----------


## Genchou

Ya quand même l'avantage de pouvoir avoir son propre serveur. C'est pas rien.

----------


## Flappie

Et on n'est pas non plus pourri par des trackers. Mais ça, ça ne change pas de TS3.
C'est cool, ils ont su rebondir face à la concurrence en conservant leur intégrité.

----------


## nephyl

Après il parait que, malgré notre utilisation d'un système de communication privé, nos conversations finissent sur un site de partage de vidéo.  ::o: 
Sinon désolé si j'ai un peu ragé en fin de mission, j'étais pas mal frustré à force de ne rien voir ni en l'air ni au sol. Je suis passé 3 fois en dessus des artis sans les voir et ce n'est que quand elles m'ont tiré dessus que je les ai vu.  :tired:  le seul moment où j'ai vu clairement un Mig je l'ai pris en chasse pour me faire tirer dans le dos 30 secondes après par un autre ...
Autant dans IL-2 je vois assez clairement les avions et les ciblent au sol, autant dans DCS c'est trop galère de voir quoi que soit.

----------


## Tugais

> Autant dans IL-2 je vois assez clairement les avions et les ciblent au sol, autant dans DCS c'est trop galère de voir quoi que soit.


C'est un des gros problème du jeu et beaucoup l'ont reproché à ED en se servant d'IL-2 et de BMS comme exemple à suivre. Autant dire que pas mal des types qui ont fait ces remarques se sont fait bannir des forums d'ED. Wags et l'équipe en général ont pendant des années vécu dans le déni mais un commentaire très récent de NineLine sur r/hoggit laisse penser qu'ED cherche une solution mais qu'elle n'arrivera ni à court, ni à moyen terme.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Euh, je comprend pas là. Vous pouvez expliquer en quoi y a un problème spécifique au jeu? Parce que j'ai pas  spécialement l'impression d'avoir des problèmes, surtout depuis la 2.0.

----------


## nephyl

> Euh, je comprend pas là. Vous pouvez expliquer en quoi y a un problème spécifique au jeu? Parce que j'ai pas  spécialement l'impression d'avoir des problèmes, surtout depuis la 2.0.


C'est que t'as de très bon yeux, tu ne confondrais pas un biréacteur avec un mono qques centaines de mètres devant toi par exemple.  ::P:

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Merci Flappie pour la mission!
> Content de pas avoir shooté un copain, car du coup l'IA ça compte pas hein ?? 
> 
> A refaire en tout cas!
> 
> Et beau kill sur mon leader, Kilou, mais j'aurai quand-même réussi à le venger! 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/11/06/1b1...eaa8f5f.md.jpg


ah ouais, tu me collais au fion! Tu me diras en 21 voir derrière soi c'est chaud^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est que t'as de très bon yeux, tu ne confondrais pas un biréacteur avec un mono qques centaines de mètres devant toi par exemple.


Bah quand je pose la question "c'est toi qui tire sur un truc?" et que tu me réponds " non, c'est pas moi." et qu'on est que deux friendly dans la zone, toutes les autres considérations sont immédiatement effacé par le bruit du sidewinder accélérant, malheureusement vers toi, mais est-ce la faute de mes yeux ou du jeu?

----------


## nephyl

> Bah quand je pose la question "c'est toi qui tire sur un truc?" et que tu me réponds " non, c'est pas moi." et qu'on est que deux friendly dans la zone, toutes les autres considérations sont immédiatement effacé par le bruit du sidewinder accélérant, malheureusement vers toi, mais est-ce la faute de mes yeux ou du jeu?


Résumons la situation: 
Je poursuis un MIG 21
Il tire un missile. 
Tu me demandes si c'est moi qui ai tiré.
Je te dis non.
Tu me tires dessus. 
C'est de ma faute.

Tu ne serais pas un flic américain IRL ?   ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> C'est un des gros problème du jeu et beaucoup l'ont reproché à ED en se servant d'*IL-2* et de BMS comme exemple à suivre.


Pour BMS, je ne sais pas, mais les bâteaux "popaient" encore sous mes yeux la dernière fois que j'ai joué à IL-2:BoK. Et comme je devais détruire ces bateaux, c'était pas bien pratique de ne les voir qu'une minute avant ma passe.  :tired: 

L'update 3.201 de septembre est passée par là mais je n'y a pas encore joué depuis son application :




> Aircraft and ships are visible much farther than before - theoretically, they can be spotted as far as 100 km away if there are fire, contrails or a ship wake;


Hier sur DCS, avec Loloborgo, on faisait tout à l’œil parce que l'EWR ne nous répondait pas. On est parvenus à voir nos ennemis plus d'une fois, mais c'est autrement plus compliqué avec des bolides qui volent à Mach 2 qu'avec des pistons cantonnés à 700 km/h...

De mon point de vue, le seul simu de vol où je vois nettement les contacts distants, c'est IL-2:CloDo moddé par la Team Fusion. Les simus ont encore de la marge pour que les contacts distants soient aussi visibles que dans la vraie vie.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Un site intéressant à consulter : https://basicsaboutaerodynamicsandav...wordpress.com/

----------


## Rodwin

Question : avec le Ka-50, on peut viser une cible au laser et communiquer la position du-dit ennemi à d'autre appareils.
Est-ce que vous avez des docs là dessus ? Des vidéos tuto sympas ?

----------


## Aghora

> Question : avec le Ka-50, on peut viser une cible au laser et communiquer la position du-dit ennemi à d'autre appareils.
> Est-ce que vous avez des docs là dessus ? Des vidéos tuto sympas ?


Normalement y a une mission d'entraînement là dessus qui vient avec.

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Résumons la situation: 
> Je poursuis un MIG 21
> Il tire un missile. 
> Tu me demandes si c'est moi qui ai tiré.
> Je te dis non.
> Tu me tires dessus. 
> C'est de ma faute.
> 
> Tu ne serais pas un flic américain IRL ?


Ce n'est pas ce qu'il s'est passé, la gopro sur mon torse a filmé "l'interpelation".

----------


## Tugais

Ça va se régler à coups de Tacview tout ça.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Question : avec le Ka-50, on peut viser une cible au laser et communiquer la position du-dit ennemi à d'autre appareils.
> Est-ce que vous avez des docs là dessus ? Des vidéos tuto sympas ?


Oui, tu peux le transmettre à un autre Ka-50 uniquement via le "data link" qui se trouve sur le montant en haut à gauche du cockpit.

----------


## Flappie

Tu peux également transmettre les coordonnées à l'oral à n'importe quel appareil. A l'époque, j'avais lu qu'il fallait configurer deux paramètres dans l'ABRIS pour les coordonnées lues conviennent à un A-10C, par exemple. Je ne retrouve plus l'info, et je ne suis pas certain que la marge d'erreur était énorme si on s'en abstenait.

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Ça va se régler à coups de Tacview tout ça.


D'ailleurs personne n'a une licence à revendre sous la main? Ou quelqu'un d'autre de motivé pour en prendre une avec moi ? j'en ai toujours pas pris a force de toujours repousser.

----------


## Flappie

Tu es au courant qu'il existe une version gratuite qui couvre tous nos besoins ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> D'ailleurs personne n'a une licence à revendre sous la main? Ou quelqu'un d'autre de motivé pour en prendre une avec moi ? j'en ai toujours pas pris a force de toujours repousser.


En parlant d'acquisition de licence, zieutez dans le topik de CMO. Lors de la prochaine promo, je pense qu'il y en a là-bas qui seront intéressés pour une commande groupée.

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...is-Back/page39

----------


## Flappie

C'est pas assez 3D pour toi, ça ?

----------


## Kiloutyg

> C'est pas assez 3D pour toi, ça ?
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/K65pLv9/image.png


NON! ::ninja::  (j'ai capté après c'est pour ça que j'ai supprimé mon post)

----------


## nephyl

"L'incident" avec kilou qui n'a aucun problème pour repérer les avion dans DCS  ::trollface:: 

https://streamable.com/6zomp

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Excellent  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

En effet !  ::lol::  Je remets, pour le contexte, le ressenti de Kilou :




> Bah quand je pose la question "c'est toi qui tire sur un truc?" et que tu me réponds " non, c'est pas moi." et qu'on est que deux friendly dans la zone, toutes les autres considérations sont immédiatement effacé par le bruit du sidewinder accélérant, malheureusement vers toi, mais *est-ce la faute de mes yeux* ou du jeu?


En voyant les images, j'imagine que du point de vue de Kilou, ton F-5 cachait le MiG-21, et que Kilou a vu ton F-5 "émettre" le panache à la place du MiG.  :X1:

----------


## nephyl

Le "point de vue" de Kilou https://streamable.com/qx4uo

Après si on veut montrer sans l'agrandissement des objets, les traînées et la cible de TACVIEW C'est sûr qu'on ne voit pas grand chose, mais bon la vue est un peu plus zoomé normalement.
https://streamable.com/plo5x

----------


## Genchou

Il me semble que tes vidéos montrent clairement que tu as laissé l'opportunité à un MiG-28 de venir dans ton dos et tirer un missile communiste. Je vois pas où est le problème.

----------


## Flappie

> Il me semble que tes vidéos montrent clairement que tu as laissé l'opportunité à un MiG-28 de venir dans ton dos et tirer un missile communiste. Je vois pas où est le problème.


Sauf qu'il savait qu'il avait un allié qui le "couvrait" derrière lui.  :^_^:  Sympa ce point de vue à la 1ère personne sous Tacview. J'imagine que c'est une des features de la version payante ?

----------


## nephyl

> Sympa ce point de vue à la 1ère personne sous Tacview. J'imagine que c'est une des features de la version payante ?


Oui, dès la version standard à priori, je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait une version gratuite. J'ai pris la version advanced à 50% pendant les promos de l'été.

----------


## partizan

Le tacview montre clairement que la paire est éclatée  :^_^:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Dites les gens, une ptite question. Les HSI des appareils, ils montrent le "Magnetic Heading" ou bien le "True Heading" ?

Je suis toujours un peu paumé entre les 2. Je sais que le jeu simule bien la déviation magnétique, du coup je ne sais jamais, par exemple, si pour programmer une course vers la piste XX, il faut que je règle pour aller taper sur le heading correspondant (Genre 130° pour la piste 13) ou bien si je dois avoir en tête la déviation magnétique de la zone pour mettre la bonne course.

J'ai l'impression que j'ai pas toujours pareil selon les avions (Je suis à peu près certains que dans le C-101, il faut tenir compte de la déviation, mais pour pas pour le A-10C par exemple).

J'me gourre peut-être, je faisais jamais vraiment gaffe jusque maintenant.

Meeerrrcciiiiii !!!
Et la bonne journaye !

----------


## Flappie

J'en profite pour demander une vulgarisation du sujet, bordel, parce que je n'ai jamais compris cette histoire de déviation magnétique. Il y a des fois où le nord d'une boussole n'indique pas le nord ? A quoi est-ce dû ?

EDIT: merci Wikipédia, j'ai compris pourquoi en 3 lignes.  ::):

----------


## Genchou

> Sauf qu'il savait qu'il avait un allié qui le "couvrait" derrière lui.


Je sais, je faisais une blague en référence à Topgun. Personne a tilté snirf.

----------


## nephyl

@MirabelleBenou

Pour le F-18 c'est le magnétique qui est montré par défaut, on peut changer pour le vrai cap dans les options data du HSI. 
Il me semble que c'est le cap magnétique qui est indiqué par défaut dans la plus part des avions
Si t'a un doute tu peux toujours regarder le compas de secours et comparer

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pas con !! Merci Nephyl !

----------


## Flappie

> Je sais, je faisais une blague en référence à Topgun. Personne a tilté snirf.


Oui, j'avais compris avec ton histoire de MiG-28.  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, y'en a au moins un qui va être content, ici : DCS se dote d'un SA-5. Parfait pour la map Syrie à venir. Manquera plus que le SA-4.

----------


## Tugais

> Tiens, y'en a au moins un qui va être content, ici : DCS se dote d'un SA-5. Parfait pour la map Syrie à venir. Manquera plus que le SA-4.


Ca fait plus d'un an qu'ils font des cliens d'œil au SA-5 et aux Scud. Patientons  :Fouras:

----------


## nephyl

> Tiens, y'en a au moins un qui va être content, ici : DCS se dote d'un SA-5. Parfait pour la map Syrie à venir. Manquera plus que le SA-4.


Ouais... encore plus de SAM, j'aime tellement ça  ::P:  Bon d'après Wikipédia c'est un missile anti bombardier stratégique, pas sûr que ça puisse menacer nos chasseur. 

Sinon je ne veux pas griller le prochain poste de Pollux mais la version release de Battle of Bodenplatte est sortie avec l'ajout de la carrière et des saisons.
https://il2sturmovik.com/news/504/up...te-and-flying/

----------


## Jokletox

> Dites les gens, une ptite question. Les HSI des appareils, ils montrent le "Magnetic Heading" ou bien le "True Heading" ?
> 
> Je suis toujours un peu paumé entre les 2. Je sais que le jeu simule bien la déviation magnétique, du coup je ne sais jamais, par exemple, si pour programmer une course vers la piste XX, il faut que je règle pour aller taper sur le heading correspondant (Genre 130° pour la piste 13) ou bien si je dois avoir en tête la déviation magnétique de la zone pour mettre la bonne course.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que j'ai pas toujours pareil selon les avions (Je suis à peu près certains que dans le C-101, il faut tenir compte de la déviation, mais pour pas pour le A-10C par exemple).
> 
> J'me gourre peut-être, je faisais jamais vraiment gaffe jusque maintenant.
> 
> Meeerrrcciiiiii !!!
> Et la bonne journaye !


Techniquement un HSI ça n'affiche ni l'un ni l'autre, ou plutôt ça affiche ce que tu veux. Son but (du moins dans sa version analogique) c'est uniquement de conserver ton cap (d'où son nom en français ^^) grâce à un gyroscope en fonction de direction que tu lui a donné avant le vol. Typiquement, sur un DR400, Cesna ou même un Huey tu dois le régler toi-même en fonction de ce que t'affiche la boussole de secours, à toi de voir si tu veux ou pas y ajouter la déclinaison (pas utile pour des vols courts par exemple). Au final c'est toi qui lui dit quoi afficher  ::):  IRL il y a aussi une dérive permanente au fil du temps donc plus le vol est long moins ta nav sera précise.

Pour les appareils plus sophistiqués par contre je sais pas trop comment c'est gérer. Sur le 2000 tu peux passer du cap vrai au cap magnétique mais sur le 18 aucune idée, il faudrait aller voir dans les options du HSI sur un MFD.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci jokletox !

Sur certains appareils, ce n'est pas réglable. A priori (mais faudra que je vérifie), le HSI du A-10c est réglé pour afficher le magnetic heading. Et à priori, les pistes dans DCS sont numérotées selon le True Heading (Comme pour l'affichage sur la map F10).

----------


## Flappie

> Ca fait plus d'un an qu'ils font des cliens d'œil au SA-5 et aux Scud. Patientons


En effet. Moi et ma mémoire de poisson rouge...  :tired:  C'est vrai qu'on attend aussi le Scud.

----------


## Kiloutyg

> "L'incident" avec kilou qui n'a aucun problème pour repérer les avion dans DCS 
> 
> https://streamable.com/6zomp


J'veux bien le fichier en entier, je suis persuadé d'avoir essayer de tirer sur un avion qui venait de tirer, mais pas dans immédiatement comme le montre ces images, ont a eu le temps de dialoguer avant que je tire mon missile.

N’empêche, je t'ai pas loupé. 

Anyway, je suis innocent, tu es noir et moi je suis un flic de Baltimore.

Encore une fois désolé Patou, notre com n'as pas été bonne et une fois que tu as dépassé le seuil de tolerance j'ai ouvert le feu. 

La prochaine fois j'aurais tacview et j'enregistrerais la soirée en entier.

----------


## Flappie

> La prochaine fois j'aurais tacview et j'enregistrerais la soirée en entier.


Nan : la prochaine fois, tu diras à ton leader qu'il est entrain de te semer et que s'il ne ralentit pas, il s'expose à ton manque de discernement.  ::P: 

Ça me rappelle une soirée sur la Campagne Francophone 6, sous IL2:1946 : je suivais depuis longtemps un appareil isolé, et je cherchais à m'en rapprocher pour l'abattre, mais nous volions quasi à la même vitesse max. Quand j'ai enfin pu m'en rapprocher pour commencer à tirer, mon ailier -que je pensais avoir perdu depuis plus de 20 minutes- a hurlé en m'annonçant que je tirais sur son zinc.  :^_^: 

En fait, on volait à la même vitesse max parce qu'on avait tous deux le même appareil...

----------


## Kiloutyg

"Mon leader" 
"Mon manque de discernement"

Je crois que je vais vite confondre Viggen et mig-21 la prochaine fois.

----------


## partizan

Wait wait wait : Clouds multi-player synchronization 

 :Bave:

----------


## Tugais

Ils fallait bien qu'ils réagissent à l'annonce d'IL-2 après tout  ::trollface::

----------


## Chaussette

> Wait wait wait : Clouds multi-player synchronization


Je vois surtout qu'ils bossent pour ajouter plusieurs couches de nuages, et les cunimbs. Ca, c'est une conséquence directe de l'annonce de FS 2020, et c'est très très bien !  ::lol::

----------


## war-p

> Wait wait wait : Clouds multi-player synchronization


J'allais le dire  :Bave:

----------


## Jokletox

> Merci jokletox !
> 
> Sur certains appareils, ce n'est pas réglable. A priori (mais faudra que je vérifie), le HSI du A-10c est réglé pour afficher le magnetic heading. Et à priori, les pistes dans DCS sont numérotées selon le True Heading (Comme pour l'affichage sur la map F10).


Pour les pistes c'est logique, ça serait le bordel de devoir changer leur numéro dès que le nord magnétique se promène :D

----------


## Flappie

Ce qui pourrait expliquer qu'on ne cite que les 2 premiers digits de l'angle des pistes... (ex: piste 07 pour cap 072)

----------


## Flappie

Je viens de tomber par hasard là-dessus : https://www.bfmtv.com/tech/dassault-...e-1801486.html

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Pour les pistes c'est logique, ça serait le bordel de devoir changer leur numéro dès que le nord magnétique se promène :D


Bin en fait non, dans la vraie vie, c'est arrivé qu'ils changent le nom a cause de ça. 

https://www.internationalairportrevi...agnetic-poles/

----------


## partizan

J’ai vu ça avant hier mais sur le site de Dassault on ne voyait que des vues depuis l’arrière de l’appareil, du coup j’ai cru à une mauvaise blague grand public alors qu’il semble, en lisant l’article, que ce soit moins grand public que ça.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ou pas.....
https://www.usine-digitale.fr/articl...-vomir.N901854

----------


## Flappie

> Bin en fait non, dans la vraie vie, c'est arrivé qu'ils changent le nom a cause de ça. 
> 
> https://www.internationalairportrevi...agnetic-poles/


Merci pour l'article.  ::): 




> Ou pas.....
> https://www.usine-digitale.fr/articl...-vomir.N901854


Oula, oui, rien à regretter on dirait.

----------


## Jokletox

> Bin en fait non, dans la vraie vie, c'est arrivé qu'ils changent le nom a cause de ça. 
> 
> https://www.internationalairportrevi...agnetic-poles/


J'aurai jamais cru ^^ Merci pour le lien !

----------


## nephyl

Je teste le mode carrière d'IL-2. Je fais 2 missions avec retour à la base. A la troisième. Je remplis l'objectif, détruit les restes de chasse ennemi et n'ayant pas trop envie de me refaire encore une fois le vol de retour je presse sur "finish mission" et paf je suis capturé et carrière finie...  ::sad::  
Ca pourrait être mieux expliqué quand même...

Sinon les nouveaux grips de Virpil ont l'air d'avoir du succès, le carnet de préco à 90 jour est rempli. Ils en réouvrent un autre à 120 jour de délai...

----------


## partizan

@Mirabelle, je viens de recevoir l’article de l’usine digitale :D 
Comme quoi BFM...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ils ont copié-collé le communiqué de presse  ::lol::

----------


## Kiloutyg

Du coups Lundi ça pilote?

----------


## Flappie

Si Dusty est dispo lundi, ouais. Sinon mardi.

----------


## Genchou

Toujours en stable ?

----------


## Flappie

Bien sûr, sauf si majorité absolue pour passer en beta les mardis soirs.

VIRPIL s'attaque aux marché des périph' pour hélicos !  :Rock:  Et j'apprends dans l'article l'existence d'un autre constructeur, Komodo, qui vend déjà ce genre de périphs' (mais c'est bien plus cher que VIRPIL, apparemment).

----------


## ze_droopy

Yes, Dispo Lundi  ::): 
Je vais aussi débaucher Jimjim et Miitch  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Yes, Dispo Lundi 
> Je vais aussi débaucher Jimjim et Miitch


Mashallah!

----------


## Flappie

Le template du MiG-19P est sorti : https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...1&postcount=35

----------


## pollux 18

> Sinon je ne veux pas griller le prochain poste de Pollux mais la version release de Battle of Bodenplatte est sortie avec l'ajout de la carrière et des saisons.
> https://il2sturmovik.com/news/504/up...te-and-flying/


Rassure toi, je ne m’attribue pas le monopole des news sur IL-2 GB, tous le monde est le bienvenu pour ça  :;): 

Et comme une vidéo vos bien mieux qu'un long discours, je vous poste celle-là qui résume bien le contenu de l'opus IL-2 Battle of Bodenplatte.

----------


## nephyl

> Bien sûr, sauf si majorité absolue pour passer en beta les mardis soirs.


De mon côté je n'aurais rien contre être sur la beta. Tant qu'on ne permute pas entre la stable et la beta d'une semaine à l'autre.
J'imagine que ceux qui ont le F-16 s'impatientent de pouvoir le sortir lors de nos soirées.

----------


## Loloborgo

Pas dispo cette semaine  ::(:  
Désolé!
Du coup vous volez ce soir ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Du coup vous volez ce soir ?


Oui à priori.

----------


## Flappie

> Pas dispo cette semaine  
> Désolé!
> Du coup vous volez ce soir ?


Tout à fait, on vole sur DCS (stable) ce soir. Je cherche deux missions : une PvE et une PvP. On verra ce qu'on joue en fonction des personnes présentes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Leonardo a fait une mission spéciale 70's (toujours en PvE/PvP) : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3306821/

----------


## Jokletox

Pas dispo ce soir, j'avais prévu le mardi...

----------


## Flappie

J'ai pas dit qu'on volerait pas aussi mardi.  ::rolleyes::  Je te ferai une session de ratrappage.

----------


## Flappie

Je fais l'appel pour un DCS ce soir (sur la release). Qui viendra ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je fais l'appel pour un DCS ce soir (sur la release). Qui viendra ?


Non présent ce soir.

----------


## Kiloutyg

present

----------


## Jokletox

Je devrai être là !

----------


## war-p

En principe, je serai là, surtout en F18.

----------


## Flappie

Bonne nouvelle pour le réalisme du module Ka-50 de DCS : il ne pourra plus suivre les véhicules à travers les arbres. On aurait pu croire que c'était une technologie de pointe, mais comme on s'y attendant, ça ne semble pas exister pas sur le vrai appareil.




> Shkval optics will not track targets that are obstructed by buildings.

----------


## TuxFr78

Pas sûr d’être là
Je saurais vers 21h

----------


## partizan

Pas là :/

----------


## Jokletox

Bah voilà, un jour férié et c'est le bordel ^^ Bientôt on va voler sur la beta avec SRS à ce rythme  ::P:

----------


## Jokletox

*"Jusque'ici tout va bien, jusqu'ici tout va bien" 
*




Bon après coup j'ai compris que c'était un problème électrique des jauges mais sur le moment ça fait flipper  ::): 



*"Vas-y AV_Erell, passe devant, ça tire en face !"*

----------


## Flappie

Canardeurs, canardeuses, on me fait beaucoup d'appel du pied en ce moment concernant nos soirées DCS du mardi : Open Beta par ici, SRS (Simple Radio) par là... Je vous propose d'afficher vos préférences à gauche de notre tableau des modules. Ensuite, on avisera.

Notez que j'ai ajouté un joli graphique sous le tableau, qui nous permet de voir quels sont les modules les plus populaires chez nous. Et comme on est de gros chauvins, c'est le M-2000C qui gagne.  :^_^:

----------


## Genchou

> Bonne nouvelle pour le réalisme du module Ka-50 de DCS : il ne pourra plus suivre les véhicules à travers les arbres. On aurait pu croire que c'était une technologie de pointe, mais comme on s'y attendant, ça ne semble pas exister pas sur le vrai appareil.


Ils savent fixer ça mais pas les lampes du cockpit qui fonctionnent plus. J’imagine qu’ils préfèrent réserver ce fix pour l’update totale du cockpit mais c’est gavant, pendant ce temps le module est foireux à utiliser.

----------


## CapSyl

Hello,
Merci pour ces soirees du mardi.
Les tirs air sol étaient très photogéniques vu du sol en Huey?.
AV_Erel (CapSyl, c'est mon pseudo du temps où j'écumais les salles d'arcade....)

----------


## Flappie

Bienvenue dans le topic, AV_Erel.  ::): 
Voici quelques souvenirs de la session d'hier :

Patou à l'AIM-9X. Hélas, le Su-27 visé utilisera ses leurres à bon escient, et Patou se fera atomisé deux secondes plus tard par un Strela qui traînait par là.



Jok en manœuvre évasive au ras des arbres.



Dur de reprendre le Hip, mais il est infiniment plus rapide que le Huey !

----------


## war-p

Putain, c'te galère hier soir...

----------


## Flappie

> Putain, c'te galère hier soir...


Tu peux élaborer ?

----------


## Jokletox

> We are planning a Friday stable update, if all goes to plan


F16 sur la Stable ou encore un changelog de deux lignes pour le F18/16 ? Les paris sont ouverts !

----------


## Flappie

Le changelog de "deux lignes", c'était pour la beta.
Allez, on y croit pour vendredi.

----------


## Azmodan

@Flappie, je me suis permis d'ajouter ma petite ligne au tableau des modules même si je n'ai pas encore volé parmi vous. N'hésites pas à me dire s'il est préférable de ne garder que des membres actifs, je ferais mon ménage.

PS : Et encore merci à Kiloutyg qui n'hésite pas renseigner les squatteurs pendant qu'il streame.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> F16 sur la Stable ou encore un changelog de deux lignes pour le F18/16 ? Les paris sont ouverts !


 Et grosse update du M2k sur la dernière beta, j'espère que tout ça passe en stable vendredi !

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie, je me suis permis d'ajouter ma petite ligne au tableau des modules même si je n'ai pas encore volé parmi vous. N'hésites pas à me dire s'il est préférable de ne garder que des membres actifs, je ferais mon ménage.


Tu as bien fait. J'espère te voir bientôt voler à nos côtés.  ::): 




> Et grosse update du M2k sur la dernière beta, j'espère que tout ça passe en stable vendredi !


En effet.

----------


## partizan

Alors c’était comment hier ? Quel type de mission ?
Lundi c’était bien cool le cas en coop avec lasing pour kangoo et dusty  :;):

----------


## war-p

> Tu peux élaborer ?


On a bien galéré avec les sams, on aurait dû y aller avec des jsow dès le début, et pas essayer de jouer avec les HARM. Je me suis fait dégommer par un allié pendant un dogfight  ::P:  Les armements pour la cap par défaut sont débiles (spamraam, impossible de passer les 20k pieds avec ça). Bref, si on la refait, va falloir qu'on s'organise mieux  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> Alors c’était comment hier ? Quel type de mission ?
> Lundi c’était bien cool le cas en coop avec lasing pour kangoo et dusty


Ouais, lundi c'était bien cool. Je me dis qu'on devrait modifier la mission pour commencer au waypoint 2, afin d'en voir le bout.

Hier, on a testé "VAF Operation Khachapuri V1.4" à 7, dont 3 en hélico pour capturer les FARP et les bases en transportant des troupes (ils n'ont rien capturé, on ignore pourquoi) et 4 en CAP/SEAD. Le premier objectif était défendu par un SA-10 et un SA-11, sans compter les MiG et Su qui spawnaient régulièrement pour nous tenir à distance. C'est une mission qu'il faudra refaire quand nous serons nombreux. Je dirais au moins 12. Je vais demander au créateur pourquoi nos essais de capture n'ont rien donné.




> On a bien galéré avec les sams, on aurait dû y aller avec des jsow dès le début, et pas essayer de jouer avec les HARM. Je me suis fait dégommer par un allié pendant un dogfight  Les armements pour la cap par défaut sont débiles (spamraam, impossible de passer les 20k pieds avec ça). Bref, si on la refait, va falloir qu'on s'organise mieux


Merci pour ton retour.

----------


## nephyl

Mardi certains(tous?) avions ennemis étaient buggés dans le sens où, au lieu de faire des manœuvres normales, ils volaient avec le nez pointé vers le haut jusqu'à la limite du décrochage, se rattrapaient et recommençaient. On aurait dit une bande de jeunes qui faisait des wheeling en mobylette  :^_^:   J'ai aussi eu des bugs avec le radar de conduite de tir (pour le gun) qui crochait/décrochait plusieurs fois par secondes.

----------


## Flappie

Ah ? Mais quand vous avez des soucis pareils, il faut m'en parler le soir-même. De mon côté, j'ai constaté des lenteurs de déplacement des unités dans la vue carte (F10). C'est peut-être lié.

De toute façon, c'était risqué : on a joué à une mission conçue sur un DCS plus récent que nos clients (créée sur la beta).

----------


## nephyl

Il me semble l'avoir dit en vocale que les avions volaient bizarrement. 



> De toute façon, c'était risqué : on a joué à une mission conçue sur un DCS plus récent que nos clients (créée sur la beta).


Raison de plus de jouer sur la Beta  ::ninja::

----------


## TuxFr78

> Je me suis fait dégommer par un allié pendant un dogfight


Désolé  ::ninja:: 
J’avais bien locké la bonne cible mais au lieu d’un AIM120, j’ai tiré un AIM9 qui a fait ce qu’il a voulu ...
Je confirme que la mission était super dure !
Le bug du RWR qui hurle dès qu’un allier est accroché ça aide pas non plus

----------


## war-p

Ah j'ai oublié de dire, j'ai tiré un aim120, il va bien faire sa cible (je suis en vue de à ce moment), le MiG-29 cible fait une manœuvre, mais jusque là le missile suit bien, en finale, je fais juste un retour cockpit pour checker que tout va bien, je reviens en vu du et paf mon missile qui part vers le sol et le mig 29 qui rigole... Bref, j'ai pas compris comment le missile a raté sa cible.

----------


## Kiloutyg

> PS : Et encore merci à Kiloutyg qui n'hésite pas renseigner les squatteurs pendant qu'il streame.


ça fait plaiz de voir que ça sert a quelque chose! 

Je trouve que ça aller quand même mardi, il nous fallait des A-10, sans c'est pas gerable. Clairement les Harm a part nous faire chier ils ont servit a rien.
C'est moins bien qu'une mission en F-5 c'est certain, mais c'etait pas trop mal.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Je trouve que ça aller quand même mardi, il nous fallait des A-10, sans c'est pas gerable.


Sans SEAD efficace avant c’est chaud quand même !
Mais partant en A-10C la prochaine fois qu’on fait cette mission

----------


## nephyl

> ça fait plaiz de voir que ça sert a quelque chose! 
> 
> Je trouve que ça aller quand même mardi, il nous fallait des A-10, sans c'est pas gerable. Clairement les Harm a part nous faire chier ils ont servit a rien.
> C'est moins bien qu'une mission en F-5 c'est certain, mais c'etait pas trop mal.


La prochaine fois on fait tout en rase motte pour éviter les SA-10 et les SA-11. Reste plus qu'à s'entrainer au "loft bombing"  :^_^:

----------


## Empnicolas

> La prochaine fois on fait tout en rase motte pour éviter les SA-10 et les SA-11. Reste plus qu'à s'entrainer au "loft bombing"


Mais non tu fait un bombardement en CCIP à 50m du sol avec des mk-52 snekeyes.

----------


## Jokletox

C'est quoi l'autre type armement qui est pratique pour du SEAD à part les HARM ?

----------


## Kiloutyg

Jsow agm-154a/c

----------


## Jokletox

Et si on a pas les coordonnées GPS, y'a autre chose qu'on puisse utiliser ?

----------


## Wannamama

> Et si on a pas les coordonnées GPS, y'a autre chose qu'on puisse utiliser ?


En attendant le SLAM/SLAM-ER du Hornet : TGP + maverick laser, mais ce n'est plus du standoff...
Ou alors, comme dit Patou : radada et loft bombing avec des CBU.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Et si on a pas les coordonnées GPS, y'a autre chose qu'on puisse utiliser ?


TGP+JSOW avec vol à haute altitude (>30.000ft) car le TGP ne voit qu'a partir de 30nm.

----------


## war-p

> Et si on a pas les coordonnées GPS, y'a autre chose qu'on puisse utiliser ?


Et ben on attaque pas, là les coordonnées étaient données, d'ailleurs, j'ai pas compris pourquoi personne au départ n'est parti avec des jsow.



> ça fait plaiz de voir que ça sert a quelque chose! 
> 
> Je trouve que ça aller quand même mardi, il nous fallait des A-10, sans c'est pas gerable. Clairement les Harm a part nous faire chier ils ont servit a rien.
> C'est moins bien qu'une mission en F-5 c'est certain, mais c'etait pas trop mal.


Si j'ai pété un sa 11, mais j'ai tiré depuis 40kpieds et dans de bonnes conditions.



> TGP+JSOW avec vol à haute altitude (>30.000ft) car le TGP ne voit qu'a partir de 30nm.


Mais arrêtez avec le tgp+jsow, le jsow c'est 160nm de portée, à la limite jdam, sinon c'est gâché.

----------


## Jokletox

> Et ben on attaque pas, là les coordonnées étaient données, d'ailleurs, j'ai pas compris pourquoi personne au départ n'est parti avec des jsow.


Je parlais de façon générale, pas spécifiquement pour la mission de mardi  ::):

----------


## Kiloutyg

J'ai jamais envisagé qu'on ait toutes ses infos perso, donc le JSOW n'etait pas envisageable.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Mais arrêtez avec le tgp+jsow, le jsow c'est 160nm de portée, à la limite jdam, sinon c'est gâché.


Ecoute, si tu as autre chose à proposer avec autant de portée et qui peut se faire un Sa-10 sans prendre trop de risque, je t'écoute car c'est bien beau de critiquer mais si on propose rien, ça sert à rien !

----------


## nephyl

J'ai reçu un nouveau jouet, je m'amuse bien à le configurer.  (work in progress)

----------


## Tugais

> Ecoute, si tu as autre chose à proposer avec autant de portée et qui peut se faire un Sa-10 sans prendre trop de risque, je t'écoute car c'est bien beau de critiquer mais si on propose rien, ça sert à rien !


Je pense qu'il faisait allusion à l'utilisation de la JSOW sans TGP mais à l'aide de coordonnées GPS ; tu t'affranchis ainsi d'une acquisition visuelle et peut frapper ta cible au delà de la zone d'engagement du S300.

Enfin il me semble, je ne suis pas au point sur ce type de munitions.

----------


## nephyl

> Mais non tu fait un bombardement en CCIP à 50m du sol avec des mk-52 snekeyes.


C'est le coup à se prendre un manpad dans le cul ça.  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Pas si tu arrives super vite, et que tu flares pendant la manœuvre.  :B):

----------


## war-p

> Je pense qu'il faisait allusion à l'utilisation de la JSOW sans TGP mais à l'aide de coordonnées GPS ; tu t'affranchis ainsi d'une acquisition visuelle et peut frapper ta cible au delà de la zone d'engagement du S300.
> 
> Enfin il me semble, je ne suis pas au point sur ce type de munitions.


Exactement. Après, rien n'empêche de prendre un mix HARM, agm 154 avec pourquoi pas un tgp avec des bombes laser. J'ai fait ça et ça a plutôt bien marché, c'est là que j'ai pété le sa11 au harm et que j'ai tiré sur le sa10 à coup d''agm154

Spoiler Alert! 


C dont j'avais oublié d'activer le fuze  ::ninja:: 



Et de toute façon, je pense pas que tu puisses acquérir le sa10 au tgp en sécurité. Purée, c'est là que le radar AG serait utile  :Vibre: 

Donc ouais, soit on a les coordonnées, soit quelqu'un se dévoue pour aller les chopper en mode reconnaissance  ::ninja::  soit faut aller les péter en radada (en vrai ça marche bien, je l'ai déjà fait en M2000 à mon plus grand étonnement)

----------


## Flappie

D'après ED, le radar air sol du Hornet est très peu utilisé. Pas sûr donc qu'il fasse la différence contre un SA-10.
En présence de relief, les passes rapides et basses peuvent faire le taf. Dans un désert tout plat, j'en suis moins sûr. A tester.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## war-p

Cette histoire de radar ag peu utilisé, ça me laisse perplexe quand même, le truc permet de faire ce que le tpod ne peut pas faire (cad acquérir des cibles de plus loin/à travers le mauvais temps, navigation en suivi de terrain...). Mais bon de toute façon, ce n'est pas encore une question pour le moment.
Sinon quand j'avais testé l'attaque de sa10 en rase motte, j'avais testé ça dans le désert du Nevada  ::P:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> New Stable version 2.5.5.5.39384 came to public.
> This version contains F-16C Viper (early access) and includes the following updates:
> DCS 2.5.5.36986 update 2019-10-03
> DCS World update 2.5.5.37626
> DCS World update 2.5.5.38040
> DCS World update 2.5.5.38140
> DCS World update 2.5.5.38756
> DCS World update 2.5.5.39003
> DCS World update 2.5.5.39262
> DCS World update 2.5.5.39384

----------


## Flappie

Ouaiiis, à vos màj (1.7 Go) ! On devrait être plus nombreux mardi soir prochain (beta et release identiques).  ::): 

Petit résumé des nouveautés : cockpit du Mirage refait avec notamment une nouvelle radio (_green box_) et l'apport des NVG, ajout du F-16C jouable, un nouveau RWR "expérimental" pour le MiG-21bis (à activer dans les options), une plâtrée de fixes pour le C-101, le F-14, le F/A-18C, le Viggen (on peut à nouveau s'éjecter, chouette), la Gazelle (nouveau mdv du Mistral), le MiG-19P, à l'AIM-7, à l'éditeur de mission...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Vidéo de l'update du cockpit du M2K !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Qu'il est mignon le nouveau cockpit du Mirage, ça sent le neuf !

Par contre y a une dock à jour pour la nouvelle radio ? Le manuel ne l'est pas.

----------


## Jokletox

Dans la dernière newsletter ils disent qu'ils vont sortir le Track While Scan sur le F16 avant le F18 ou j'ai mal compris ?  :nawak:

----------


## Flappie

C'est bien ça, et ils en ont parlé un peu plus tôt. Il y a plusieurs systèmes en commun qu'ils vont d'abord sortir sur le F-16C puis "rapidement" porter sur le F/A-18C.

S'ils commençaient à se comporter de façon logique, les joueurs seraient perdus et se sentiraient trahis.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Flappie

Si vous n'avez pas encore vu le TEDx de Pierre-Henri "Até" Chuet, pilote de Rafale M, je vous le recommande chaudement !




Il a également été récemment interviewé chez Hushkit à propos du Rafale M (en anglais).

----------


## ze_droopy

Il a également été invité sur un épisode du Fighter Pilot Podcast (excellent podcast que je conseille aux anglophones).

----------


## Jokletox

> Si vous n'avez pas encore vu le TEDx de Pierre-Henri "Até" Chuet, pilote de Rafale M, je vous le recommande chaudement !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHppHvnzhAU
> 
> Il a également été récemment interviewé chez Hushkit à propos du Rafale M (en anglais).


Excellente vidéo, merci pour le partage !

----------


## Loloborgo

> S'ils commençaient à se comporter de façon logique, les joueurs seraient perdus et se sentiraient trahis.


Mais c'est tellement vrai!  :^_^: 


Sinon le F-16 sur la stableuh, enfin!  ::wub:: 
Si je portais une p'tite culotte, je l'aurai mouillé!  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

J'ai terminé la campagne payante _ARGO_ du Huey. Voici mon avis complet, avec le détail des missions mais sans trop en dévoiler. J'évite les gros spoilers, mais je suis obligé de spoiler un poil quand même.


*Campagne UH-1H "ARGO"*

*Les "pour" :*
+ Possibilité de zapper chaque mission au tout début. Pratique quand on bloque et qu'on en a ras la casquette.
+ Mix action vs. vol utilitaire équilibré. Les fanas d'action non-stop, passez tout de suite votre chemin !
+ Voix bien castées. Diction pas toujours raccord avec le contexte, mais globalement on s'y croit.
+ Décors bien choisis, et camps assez "représentatifs".
+ Vols assez longs mais pas trop non plus. Les missions ne m'ont pas semblé durer plus d'une heure chacune, sauf peut-être la dernière.

*Les "contre" :* 
- NVG interdites lors des 2 premières missions de nuit (missons 4 et 8). Argh !! Mais pourquoi ? Pourquoi ???
- La balise de Batumi marche très mal de près et pas du tout de loin. Horripilant pour les missions de nuit sans NVG...
- Histoire un peu cliché : on incarne un jeune débutant qui va faire ses preuves en luttant contre ces fourbes de terroristes qui ne respectent rien. On reste dans un jeu vidéo, c'est vrai, mais y'a des limites...
- Du "girl talk" qui ne vole pas bien haut dans les com audios
- Quelques scripts à perfectionner afin d'éviter les bugs rencontrés


**ACHTUNG, SPOILERS**

*Mission 1 :* VIP tour au-dessus du port, prise de contact terrain, bases et navires et recherche sous-marine. Très bien pour commencer tranquille, aucune difficulté.
*
Mission 2 :* Opération de sauvetage en mer, puis découverte des installations en Abkhazie (hopital, FARP Olympus). Très bien aussi, aucune difficulté.

*Mission 3 :* Un peu de fret (300 kg), puis un exercice au tir. Idéal pour réviser le sling load et l'attaque sol, aucune difficulté si on sait faire du sling load. Plaisante.

*Mission 4 :* Ca se gâte un peu. Opération à la tombée de la nuit, NVG non autorisée. Les arbres dans la zone, la nécessité de voler bas et la nuit noire m'ont posé de grosses difficulté. J'ai décidé de la zapper après avoir effectué les 2/3 de la mission.

*Mission 5 :* Un fret assez velu, car trajet long et varié. Difficulté moyenne et mission assez plaisante quand on aime le sling load.

*Mission 6 :* Mission de riposte. Difficulté modérée, un peu de mal à trouver certains contacts, mais rien de grave. Très plaisante.
*
Mission 7 :* On commence avec du fret bien velu (1000 kg). J'ai bien cru que je parviendrais pas à maintenir l'hélico en vol ! Puis mission de transport tactique. Très plaisante. Petit bug à déplorer, mes gunners ont du finir le boulot des fantassins, rien de grave.

*Mission 8 :* PU-TAIN, c'est inutilement dur. Mission de fret dans la nuit noire, sous un vrai temps de chiotte, et à l'aide d'une balise radio... qui s'avère inopérante (apparemment c'est lié au jeu, pas à la campagne). J'ai tenté de relever le défi, mais j'ai fini par zapper cette mission après plusieurs échecs quand j'ai vu que je n'en tirais plus aucun fun. Je hais cette mission, dont la difficulté est gonflée par l'absence de NVG.

*Mission 9 :* Mission de gestion de crise. Un peu d'impro bienvenue, pour changer ! Chouette.

*Mission 10 :* Transport tactique de nuit. On peut enfin utiliser les NVG ! Du coup, elle m'a bien plu.

*Mission 11 :* Vol de test après révision, où l'on vérifie les capacités de l'appareil. Très original, j'ai kiffé.

*Mission 12 :* Transport tactique sur une mer houleuse et un temps dégueulasse, mais de jour. De bons gros frissons procurés par cetre mission, qui reste une de mes préférées de la campagne. J'ai juste eu une petite déconvenue liée à un manque de précision dans le briefing  (ou à un script tatillon, c'est selon). Bien faire attention au sens du vent pour ne pas décrocher subitement !

*Mission 13 :* Escorte de convoi routier. Mission très intéressante. J'ai par contre subi trois bugs qui m'ont un peu gâché le plaisir : un convoi qui sort de la route sans prévenir (pathfinding aux fraises), des IA ennemies qui n'ont jamais ouvert le feu sur mon hélico, même à bout portant, et un glitch dans l'enchaînement des évènements, qui ne m'a toutefois pas empêché de terminer la mission du premier coup.

*Mission 14 :* Search and rescue. Mission assez pépèren mais avec un joli cadre. J'ai bien aimé.

*Mission 15 :* Transport tactique sur terre, de nuit. Excellente mission, avec pas mal de posés à effectuer, certains plus velus qu'ils n'en ont l'air.

     

N'oubliez pas vos deux amis :
- l'accélération du temps, quand vous devez vous retaper la mission mais que vous voulez éviter la nav déjà faite.
- la possibilité de déclarer la mission accomplie (en début de mission).

----------


## Azmodan

Merci pour le partage de la vidéo et le débriefe de la campagne. 
Maintenant on va être un paquet à gigoter les orteils pendant les entraînements au ravitaillement en vol  :^_^: .

----------


## Flappie

Oui, je me suis juré d'essayer un jour !

----------


## partizan

De gigoter les orteils ?  ::ninja::

----------


## TuxFr78

Trop beau le nouveau 2000 !
Reste plus qu’à tout réapprendre  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> De gigoter les orteils ?


Ouais, pendant que TU ravitailles NOTRE Tomcat.  ::trollface::  Tu me diras si ça t'aide !

----------


## Kiloutyg

Princesse Flappie.

----------


## Flappie

Tous les RIO ne sont que des princesses avec chauffeur.  :;):

----------


## Kiloutyg

Au moins Zan est content et, heureusement pour tous, il reste au manche... 
 :haha:

----------


## Tugais

En visionnant le *.trk d'une mission volée il y a deux semaines je suis tombé sur ce passage, j'ai trouvé ça sympa, je partage du coup.


_Petit click pour agrandir la capture d'écran_

----------


## Flappie

Joli screen, en effet.  ::): 

@war-p : je viens de lire que le défaut que tu as rencontré sur le twist du T-16000M est courant, et peut être corrigé assez rapidement. Je te laisse lire le post, par ici, dans les commentaires.

----------


## Aghora

Ce qui me gonfle avec le pack de missions que j'ai acheté pour le A-10, c'est que si j'échoue je dois tout recommencer depuis le début (la campagne) et je dois donc remodifier le .lua à la main. C'est chiant.
Ensuite, comme j'arrive jamais à atterrir car j'arrive toujours trop vite et que les flaps veulent pas marcher à l’atterrissage, je quitte à la main la mission. Du coup je sais jamais si j'ai réussi ou pas.

J'ai aussi une question sur le mode CCRP de l'A-10C.
Comme vous le savez, dans ce mode on a un cercle fermé et une ligne verticale à aligner avec le centre de ce cercle, idéalement.
Le problème c'est que quand j'approche de l'objectif, c'est que la ligne verticale se décale vers la gauche ou la droite au fur et à mesure. Alors je corrige en tournant mais plus ça va, plus je dois tourner. Donc au final je vole pas vraiment droit vers l'objectif.
Soit à la base c'est un souci du CCRP, soit mon avion tourne sans que je m'en aperçoive (et c'est peut-être un virage très léger).

----------


## Flappie

> Ce qui me gonfle avec le pack de missions que j'ai acheté pour le A-10, c'est que si j'échoue je dois tout recommencer depuis le début (la campagne) et je dois donc remodifier le .lua à la main. C'est chiant.


J'en suis à ma 4ème ou 5ème campagne officielle, dont 2 payantes, et je n'ai jamais vu une campagne qui sanctionnait la mort par un retour à la case départ. Ton témoignage m'étonne donc un peu.

Dans tous les cas, il faut savoir qu'à la fin d'une mission de campagne : 
- le bouton vert "End Mission" va intégrer à la campagne le résultat de ta mission (qu'il soit bon ou mauvais),
- le bouton "Fly Again" te permet de retenter la mission que tu viens d'effectuer (tout échec est oublié),
- le bouton "Close" permet de revenir à l'état précédent de la campagne (tout échec est oublié là aussi).



Donc si tu échoues ta mission, clique sur "Close" pour ne pas être sanctionné. Quant à savoir si la mission est jugée terminée alors que tu ne t'es pas posé, il faut lire les docs livrés avec la campagne, c'est souvent écrit. Il arrive aussi que les concepteurs laissent une option radio qui te permet de valider la mission. De quelle campagne s'agit-il ?

----------


## Aghora

Il s'agit de la campagne Advanced Aircraft Training Qualification pour le A10-C. Ils disent qu'on peut les jouer indépendamment mais je vois pas comment.

Et je ne vois pas l'image mise en lien.

Sinon ce que j'ai viens peut-être du fait que j'ai bidouillé le .lua.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Le problème c'est que quand j'approche de l'objectif, c'est que la ligne verticale se décale vers la gauche ou la droite au fur et à mesure. Alors je corrige en tournant mais plus ça va, plus je dois tourner. Donc au final je vole pas vraiment droit vers l'objectif.
> Soit à la base c'est un souci du CCRP, soit mon avion tourne sans que je m'en aperçoive (et c'est peut-être un virage très léger).


 Plus tu te rapproches plus il faut être précis, c'est tout à fait normal d'autant plus avec le A10C qui est loin de rouler sur des rails comme certains FBW. Il faut corriger tout en douceur, progressivement, utiliser le palonnier si besoin, et s'entrainer.

----------


## Flappie

> Il s'agit de la campagne Advanced Aircraft Training Qualification pour le A10-C. Ils disent qu'on peut les jouer indépendamment mais je vois pas comment.
> 
> Et je ne vois pas l'image mise en lien.
> 
> Sinon ce que j'ai viens peut-être du fait que j'ai bidouillé le .lua.


Pour les voler de façon individuelle, tu vas sous : \DCS World\Mods\Campaign\nom_de_la_campagne\ et tu trouveras les .miz (un par mission). Tu dois pouvoir les charger depuis l'éditeur de mission, puis les lancer.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Du coups Lundi ou Mardi?

----------


## Flappie

Cette semaine, on arrange Jok, donc mardi soir pour DCS. Et on sera sur la release/open beta puisque c'est la même.  ::):  J'espère qu'on sera nombreux.

----------


## Genchou

Présent avec grand plaisir si les versions sont compatibles !  ::):

----------


## Aghora

> Pour les voler de façon individuelle, tu vas sous : \DCS World\Mods\Campaign\nom_de_la_campagne\ et tu trouveras les .miz (un par mission). Tu dois pouvoir les charger depuis l'éditeur de mission, puis les lancer.


Merci !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Aghora, pour ces campagnes, tu as généralement 2 versions de chaque mission. Une pour t'entraîner (à ouvrir via l'éditeur de mission comme l'a indiqué Flappie), la mission de qualification, via la campagne.

Et effectivement, vu qu'il s'agit d'une campagne de qualif, il faut réussir à se poser pour valider. La campagne Advanced est un peu sévère si tu commence le A-10c, ils recommandent de débuter avec la Basic Flight Training.

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c..._bft_campaign/

Et même pour cette dernièrs, ils recommandent d'avoir pris en main l'avion avec quelques missions de base.

Elles pardonnent pas trop les erreurs.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai entamé la campagne gratuite Vulcan Forge pour le module DCS: AV-8B. C'est super ! J'ai même appris à choper une cible au LST, chose que je n'avais jamais testé avant.
On ne met pas trois plombes à arriver sur zone, les contacts radio sont très clair, et le niveau est très correct pour quelqu'un qui gère bien l'AV-8B sans le maîtriser sur le bout des doigts. Je vous ferai un retour complet quand j'aurai fini la campagne.

Note : il faut posséder le théâtre Nevada pour en profiter.

----------


## Loloborgo

Présent mardi! Possible d'y découvrir le F-16 en compagnie d'autres Canards ? 
Si bien évidemment la mission choisie ne s'y prête pas, je choisirai un autre appareil!

----------


## Jokletox

> Cette semaine, on arrange Jok, donc mardi soir pour DCS. Et on sera sur la release/open beta puisque c'est la même.  J'espère qu'on sera nombreux.


Trop aimable  ::):  ! (surtout que si ça trouve j'aurai un empêchement de dernière minute et je serai pas là  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Loloborgo

> Et on sera sur la release/open beta puisque c'est la même.  J'espère qu'on sera nombreux.


D'ailleurs à ce sujet on espère une mission à la hauteur de l'évènement!  ::P: 
Avec moult rebondissements, drama, friendly fire et mort permanente en cas d'éjection!  ::XD:: 
Je propose aussi de multiplier le nombre de SAM par 3, minimum.  :Cigare:

----------


## war-p

::trollface::

----------


## ze_droopy

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhRXDIt1J_w


Un loft sur un S300 implique de connaître les coordonnées de la cible au briefing, donc ça ne change pas vraiment le postulat de départ. Autant prendre du stand off si c'est autorisé.

----------


## Flappie

> Présent mardi! Possible d'y découvrir le F-16 en compagnie d'autres Canards ?


J'y comptais bien ! Je pense qu'on va reprendre une des dernières missions issues de DCS User Files. On sera sûrement assez nombreux.




> Trop aimable  ! (surtout que si ça trouve j'aurai un empêchement de dernière minute et je serai pas là  )


Quand on dit "empêchement de dernière minute", ça veut dire qu'on n'est pas mis au courant la veille... si tu es sûr de pas être là, autant le dire tout de suite, par respect pour Dusty qui ne peut voler que les lundis.




> D'ailleurs à ce sujet on espère une mission à la hauteur de l'évènement! 
> Avec moult rebondissements, drama, friendly fire et mort permanente en cas d'éjection! 
> Je propose aussi de multiplier le nombre de SAM par 3, minimum.


_J'adore quand un plan se déroule avec tout plein d'accrocs._  :Cigare:

----------


## war-p

> Un loft sur un S300 implique de connaître les coordonnées de la cible au briefing, donc ça ne change pas vraiment le postulat de départ. Autant prendre du stand off si c'est autorisé.


Je pense que je n'ai pas mis un assez gros smiley  :tired:  Mais oui, c'est ce que je disais la dernière fois, ça nécessite de la PRÉPARATION.

----------


## Flappie

> Je pense que je n'ai pas mis un assez gros smiley  Mais oui, c'est ce que je disais la dernière fois, ça nécessite de la PRÉPARATION.


Ton smiley pouvait aussi bien dire que "c'était très faisable", et c'est comme ça que je l'ai interprété.

Pour notre soirée DCS hebdomadaire, j'aimerais savoir combien on aura de F-16C en vol. Comptez-vous !

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ton smiley pouvait aussi bien dire que "c'était très faisable", et c'est comme ça que je l'ai interprété.
> 
> Pour notre soirée DCS hebdomadaire, j'aimerais savoir combien on aura de F-16C en vol. Comptez-vous !


Présent en F-16

Sinon vidéo de la mission de lundi:

----------


## partizan

Si Nico est prêt à faire de la formation je peux tenter le F16 (sinon 14)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Si Nico est prêt à faire de la formation je peux tenter le F16 (sinon 14)


Pas de soucis











Maintenant sur le démarrage, il faut attendre la fin de l'alignement de la centrale inertielle (~8min). Il faut attendre le "Ready" qui clignote dans le DED.

----------


## frostphoenyx

S'il reste de la place, je suis dispo en F16 ou F18 selon les besoins  :;):

----------


## war-p

> Ton smiley pouvait aussi bien dire que "c'était très faisable", et c'est comme ça que je l'ai interprété.
> 
> Pour notre soirée DCS hebdomadaire, j'aimerais savoir combien on aura de F-16C en vol. Comptez-vous !


Oui, m'enfin un smiley qui s'appelle "trollface". C'était juste pour accentuer ma mauvaise foie.  ::ninja::  Bref, présent ce soir ou demain soir en F18 en principe. Je suis en train de réfléchir à une tactique pour se faire les s300 facilement...

----------


## Empnicolas

> Oui, m'enfin un smiley qui s'appelle "trollface". C'était juste pour accentuer ma mauvaise foie.  Bref, présent ce soir ou demain soir en F18 en principe. Je suis en train de réfléchir à une tactique pour se faire les s300 facilement...


TGP +JSOW  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jokletox

> Quand on dit "empêchement de dernière minute", ça veut dire qu'on n'est pas mis au courant la veille... si tu es sûr de pas être là, autant le dire tout de suite, par respect pour Dusty qui ne peut voler que les lundis.


Mais justement, avec ma femme et ma fille on est pas à l'abri d'une connerie de dernière minute  ::|:

----------


## nephyl

> TGP +JSOW


On a essayé mardi passé mais comme on ne trouve jamais rien au TGP et qu'en plus le S-300 tire de super loin, ça n'a pas été très concluant.  :^_^: 

Sinon présent en F-18.

----------


## war-p

> TGP +JSOW





> On a essayé mardi passé mais comme on ne trouve jamais rien au TGP et qu'en plus le S-300 tire de super loin, ça n'a pas été très concluant. 
> 
> Sinon présent en F-18.


Voilà merci, le tgp CA.NE.MARCHE.PAS dans ce cas là.

----------


## Genchou

J’ai peu de problème pour trouver des cibles au TGP dans le fa18. Vous avez les coordonnées de la cible ou bien vous scannez à l’aveugle ?

----------


## Aghora

Je crois que personne n'y arrive en fait.

C'est pour ça qu'en solo je mets les étiquettes.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Idem.

----------


## Flappie

Petite précision au sujet du HARM et des missions issues de DCS User Files : MOOSE donne un peu d'intelligence aux SAM. Ainsi, il leur arrive souvent de couper leur radar puis de se déplacer quand elles détectent un missile en approche. Autant dire qu'il vaut mieux tirer à moyenne distance à l'optique ou au laser, ou à courte portée à la dumb bomb/roquette/canon. On en revient à ce que disent war-p et Dusty : il faut approcher les SAM bas et vite, sauf si leur portée verticale est ridicule - dans ce dernier cas, GBU larguée depuis la stratosphère.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Missions candidates pour ce mardi (contraintes : Caucase + F-16C inclus) :

The Round Table - ♻ Dynamic Sandbox (Caucasus) 2.0.2
Caucasus Pendulum v1.8.1 (on la connait déjà, mais elle a été améliorée)
Operation Clear Field (on la connait déjà, les IA étaient pas bien méchantes... avantage pour la soirée découver

A garder pour plus tard :
✪ CAPTURE THE FLAG ✪ ~ Caucasus (soirée délire en perspective : un quidditch au-dessus du détroit de Kerch avec des chasseurs à la place des balais !)

----------


## Jokletox

> J’ai peu de problème pour trouver des cibles au TGP dans le fa18. Vous avez les coordonnées de la cible ou bien vous scannez à l’aveugle ?


Avec un waypoint sur le cible et le curseur du pod visiblent tous les deux sur la page de SA c'est pas mal pour avoir une idée de la position de la cible. Sinon avoir une "case" dans le brief, par exemple DR56, comme dans la mission Snowfox (si je me rappelle bien du nom) permet de trouver les cibles sans trop de mal.

----------


## Flappie

> comme dans la mission Snowfox (si je me rappelle bien du nom)


Presque, c'est Clear Field (Snow Fox c'est la même mais dans le Golfe Persique).

----------


## Jokletox

Ce qui est tout à fait cohérent dans le choix des noms, d'ailleurs  ::P:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Bon je suis out, ma fille est malade  ::(:

----------


## Azmodan

Vu l'alignement des versions c'est l'occasion où jamais ! Si par hasard il reste de la place pour un débutant en F18 ou Su25T s'il y a besoin d'un camion soviétique...

----------


## Genchou

Je veux bien être chauffeur de princesse ce soir. Si pas de princesse, Mirage ou Hornet.

----------


## Flappie

> Vu l'alignement des versions c'est l'occasion où jamais ! Si par hasard il reste de la place pour un débutant en F18 ou Su25T s'il y a besoin d'un camion soviétique...


Avec plaisir !  ::):  Je t'envoie les coordonnées du serveur TeamSpeak.

A toi de voir pour le camp. Ce sera peut-être plus simple de commencer côté bleu, vu qu'on y sera plus nombreux. Mais tu peux de toute façon changer de camp comme il te sied, on n'est pas sectaires. Surtout que ce soir, c'est un peu particulier avec tous ces "débutants" en F-16C...  ::P:

----------


## Azmodan

Vu la complexité du 18, autant mettre un maximum d'heures de vol dessus. Va pour les bleus pour commencer !

----------


## Genchou

C’est toujours 21h30-22h le rdv sur TS ?

----------


## Loloborgo

Plus 21H30 max je pense!

----------


## Empnicolas

> C’est toujours 21h30-22h le rdv sur TS ?


Normalement 21h-21h30

----------


## Flappie

En général, on lance la mission à 21h30. Mais ces derniers temps, avec les missions toutes prêtes, on les lance plutôt vers 21h15.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Le plus tot c'est le mieux si vous voulez apprendre des trucs sur F-16

----------


## Jokletox

Je serai là vers 21H15  ::):

----------


## Genchou

Le TS aurait-il changé ?  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Le TS aurait-il changé ?


Non

----------


## Kiloutyg

DESOLE PATOU!

----------


## nephyl

> DESOLE PATOU! https://media2.giphy.com/media/3o6nU...&rid=giphy.gif


Ce GIF  :^_^: 
Pas de soucis. Ca arrive. Surtout en fin de soirée.

----------


## war-p

Bonne soirée de merde pour moi, j'ai fini en me faisant éclater par un chasseur que j'ai pas vu venir  ::(: 

Sinon, les HARM, ça marche quand même bien, ça m'a sauvé la soirée quand même.

----------


## TuxFr78

Pas grosse soirée non plus ... un SA6 explosé et un mig23 descendu et après j’ai descendu Azmodan alors que j’avais locké un rouge .... désolé !

D’ailleurs j’ai eu les mêmes problèmes que la dernière fois sur cette mission : mon radar m’indiquait des ennemis mais impossible de les locker même à moins de 10 miles. La dernière fois j’étais en 2000 donc j’avais une explication mais là en 18 c’est incompréhensible

----------


## nephyl

> Pas grosse soirée non plus ... un SA6 explosé et un mig23 descendu et après j’ai descendu Azmodan alors que j’avais locké un rouge .... désolé !
> 
> D’ailleurs j’ai eu les mêmes problèmes que la dernière fois sur cette mission : mon radar m’indiquait des ennemis mais impossible de les locker même à moins de 10 miles. La dernière fois j’étais en 2000 donc j’avais une explication mais là en 18 c’est incompréhensible


Avec le datalink et le MSI, tu peux avoir des contacts sur la page radar que ton propre radar ne voit pas.
Si c'est des losanges vides c'est que c'est des cibles indiquées par l'AWACS (ou équivalent) mais que ton radar ne voit pas. Faut alors jouer sur l’élévation de l'antenne pour les voir et éventuellement les locks. 
Si ton radar capte la cible tu as soit un chapeau soit un losange avec un chiffre ou un point ou une étoile à l'intérieur.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Avec le datalink et le MSI, tu peux avoir des contacts sur la page radar que ton propre radar ne voit pas.
> Si c'est des losanges vides c'est que c'est des cibles indiquées par l'AWACS (ou équivalent) mais que ton radar ne voit pas. Faut alors jouer sur l’élévation de l'antenne pour les voir et éventuellement les locks. 
> Si ton radar capte la cible tu as soit un chapeau soit un losange avec un chiffre ou un point ou une étoile à l'intérieur.


Ah ok !
J’avais compris que le radar obtenait des infos du datalink mais je n’avais pas compris que le radar affichait même ce qu’il ne voyait pas
Du coup en pensant accrocher un rouge j’ai dû accrocher Azmodan ...
En tout cas ça m’éclaire sur un paquet de choses sur le F-18. Merci !

----------


## nephyl

Un petit schéma vite fait pour expliquer si c'est pas clair. Le chiffre dans le symbole c'est la priorité des cibles. Le trait c'est le vecteur, sur cette exemple tous les avions pointe vers le bas donc vers toi.



Et faut tenir compte que le quand tu presses le bouton pour acquérir une cible sur le radar. Le RADAR va balayer rapidement sur qques degrées autour du curseur et acquérir la cible qu'il voit la plus proche. Donc parfois tu veux acquérir un rouge mais il te cible qqun derrière. Ça peut être piégeux car tu ne vois pas forcement les alliés sur l'écran radar si ils sont au delà de la distance sélectionnée sur l'affichage.

Il faut donc toujours confirmer et la symbologie du HUD est là pour ça.

----------


## war-p

En fait ce qui m'a le plus saoulé c'est de ne jamais savoir où étaient les objectifs. C'est un peu frustrant.

----------


## Flappie

> Avec le datalink et le MSI, tu peux avoir des contacts sur la page radar que ton propre radar ne voit pas.
> Si c'est des losanges vides c'est que c'est des cibles indiquées par l'AWACS (ou équivalent) mais que ton radar ne voit pas. Faut alors jouer sur l’élévation de l'antenne pour les voir et éventuellement les locks.


+1

D'ailleurs c'est le boulot principal du RIO en F-14 : se fier à l'image envoyée par l'AWACS (moitié basse des symboles) pour trouver ces contacts avec son propre radar (moitié haute des symboles). C'est très formateur.




> En fait ce qui m'a le plus saoulé c'est de ne jamais savoir où étaient les objectifs. C'est un peu frustrant.


Il y avait un drone qui vous éclairait les cibles au laser et donnait leur position géographique... 

Côté rouge, on avait rien par contre (pas de JTAC/FAC). Oui, je me suis essayé au Viggen rouge en fin de partie. Ca n'a pas duré bien longtemps : mon pilote de F-14 que je venais d'éconduire (Genchou) s'est vengé en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire.  ::P: 

@Azmodan, ça t'a plu, hormis le teamkill ?

----------


## Flappie

Excellente nouvelle : la beta DCS ne sera pas mise à jour avant mercredi prochain. On devrait donc être encore très nombreux mardi prochain.  ::): 

Dites-moi *rapidement* sur quel appareil vous pensez voler, et dans quel rôle (air-sol ou air-air), afin que je nous prépare une mission sur mesure.

A part ça, ED tease un peu son système de VoiP bientôt intégrée au jeu. On aura bien une chambre commune à tous, en plus du reste. On devrait donc pouvoir, à terme, se passer complètement de Teamspeak et de Simple Radio.

----------


## Jokletox

Si on doit attendre que le serveur soit en ligne pour se parler je pense qu'on aura tjs besoin d'une solution externe pour le debut/fin de soirée. Rien qu'hier on a dû modifier la mission pour commencer à voler vers quoi, 21h30 ? Donc 30 min sans TS ni serveur DCS pour discuter bof ^^

----------


## Genchou

> Si on doit attendre que le serveur soit en ligne pour se parler je pense qu'on aura tjs besoin d'une solution externe pour le debut/fin de soirée. Rien qu'hier on a dû modifier la mission pour commencer à voler vers quoi, 21h30 ? Donc 30 min sans TS ni serveur DCS pour discuter bof ^^


Bah forcément on se retrouve sur TS avant.  ::): 
Mais l'idée d'un SRS (parce que le voip d'ED sera jamais à ce niveau faut pas rêver) c'est de se dispatcher dedans une fois que chacun est cockpit. Comme on fait avec TS sauf que là on doit pas alt-tab pour changer de channel ou demander à quelqu'un de nous mettre dans le bon channel. Suffit de changer les fréquences radio dans DCS. C'est 1000x plus immersif et amusant je trouve.

Par exemple hier c'était un peu le boxon en comm de nouveau et les whisp CAP <> CAS étaient jamais clairs. Alors qu'avec SRS on pourrait avoir, par exemple, oreille gauche radio interflight de notre rôle, oreille droite radio globale pour causer avec les autres vols. Après suffit de PTT la bonne radio selon à qui on doit causer. C'est dix fois mieux ! On peut même avoir des filtres audio pour avoir un effet "radio" quand les autres causent, pour ceux que ça amuse.

Edit:

@Flappie moi je suis chaud être ton chauffeur si besoin. Sinon en 18 n'importe quel rôle.

----------


## nephyl

J'ai p-e un cerveau de vieux mais entre avoir tout monde sur le même chan ou la moitié qui me parle dans l'oreille gauche et l'autre moitié dans la droite je vois pas trop l'avantage.
Autant SRS ou une VOIP intégrée ça me parait être une super idée sur un serveur publique. Autant en privée ça me parait superflus.

----------


## war-p

Pour info ed semble utiliser la techno webrtc pour le VoIP, qui est très flexible. Donc il y a moyen qu'ils fasse un truc très correct.

----------


## Genchou

> J'ai p-e un cerveau de vieux mais entre avoir tout monde sur le même chan ou la moitié qui me parle dans l'oreille gauche et l'autre moitié dans la droite je vois pas trop l'avantage.
> Autant SRS ou une VOIP intégrée ça me parait être une super idée sur un serveur publique. Autant en privée ça me parait superflus.


L'avantage c'est que tu peux configurer selon tes préférences et (si c'est ton trip mais j'imagine vu que tu joues à DCS) que c'est plus immersif et """réaliste""". Si t'as envie que ce soit une radio dans chaque oreille tu peux le configurer, si tu veux que ce soit dans les deux oreilles tu peux le configurer. Si tu veux changer le volume d'une des deux radios tu peux tourner le knob de volume dans ton cockpit. Si tu veux changer de channel il suffit d'appuyer sur le bouton dans le cockpit.

Je trouve ça extrêmement plus simple à utiliser _une fois en jeu_ que Teamspeak en fait, spécifiquement à partir du moment où tu dois pouvoir parler à des groupes de joueurs différents.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Dites-moi *rapidement* sur quel appareil vous pensez voler, et dans quel rôle (air-sol ou air-air), afin que je nous prépare une mission sur mesure.


F-16 CAS pour moi.

Sinon Flappie, j'ai une mission sur le Caucase bien velu, donc autant la faire pendant qu'on est beaucoup:



> Les troupes de la coalition se retrouvent en confrontation avec un grand nombre de forces blindées qui les ralentissent.
> L'offensive a été stoppée et le front Est et Ouest et nos troupes attendent l'arrivé des forces aériennes de la coalition pour libérer le passage.
> Dans le même temps, les rouges se préparent à contenir l'offensive aérienne de la coalition avec un mixte de défense aérienne et de forces aériennes.
> 
> 
> Les troupes de la coalition se retrouvent en confrontation avec un grand nombre de forces blindées qui les ralentissent.
> L'offensive a été stoppée et le front Est et Ouest et nos troupes attendent l'arrivé des forces aériennes de la coalition pour libérer le passage.
> Dans le même temps, les rouges se préparent à contenir l'offensive aérienne de la coalition avec un mixte de défense aérienne et de forces aériennes.
> Un AWACS a décollé de Tbilisi et arrivera dans la zone dans 15min environ
> ...

----------


## nephyl

> dites-moi *rapidement* sur quel appareil vous pensez voler, et dans quel rôle (air-sol ou air-air), afin que je nous prépare une mission sur mesure.


f-18 cap

----------


## war-p

F18 sead/cas pour moi.

----------


## Flappie

Je retiens ta proposition, Nico. Je commence à écrire un truc de mon côté, et si ce n'est pas prêt, on jouera ta mission à la place.

----------


## Flappie

*Soirée DCS du mardi 26 novembre* : "Caviar sandwich" (Caucase)

J'ai déplacé le roster par ici.

----------


## Jokletox

Flappie (on verra)
Genchou : F-14B (pilote) ou F/A-18C
Empnicolas : F-16C CAS
Patou : F/A-18C CAP
Jok : F/A 18 CAS

----------


## Kiloutyg

> En fait ce qui m'a le plus saoulé c'est de ne jamais savoir où étaient les objectifs. C'est un peu frustrant.


C'est pour ça qu'il y a des TGP, non? Ou j'ai loupé un episode?

Moi une pizza volante ça me va. Quatre fromages, base crème et une bonne IPA Auvergnate. De toute façon avec le gros cul du 18 ça me changera pas.

Flappie (on verra)
Genchou : F-14B (pilote) ou F/A-18C
Empnicolas : F-16C CAS
Patou : F/A-18C CAP
Jok : F/A 18 CAS 
Kilou: Pizza 4 fromages.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Impossible de savoir à l'avance, certainement pas là, mais au cas où si c'est possible ce serait en Mirage CAP.

----------


## Wannamama

> Dites-moi *rapidement* sur quel appareil vous pensez voler, et dans quel rôle (air-sol ou air-air), afin que je nous prépare une mission sur mesure.


Ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas volé mais je serai normalement là en F-16 (plutôt CAP mais je peux très bien faire du air-sol si besoin)  :;): .

----------


## Flappie

> Mais l'idée d'un SRS (parce que le voip d'ED sera jamais à ce niveau faut pas rêver)


Ce sera la troisième étape.  ::): 




> It's planned for a later developmen-tphase:
> Stage 1 will be rooms for the two sides.
> Stage 2 will be user created rooms
> Stage 3 will be based on the radio modulation and frequency.

----------


## Loloborgo

Mardi je termine à 23h... Ça va faire short... J'essaie de poser ma journée, et si le dieu des fainéants est avec moi, je serai là en F-16!

----------


## war-p

> F18 sead/cas pour moi.





> *Soirée DCS du mardi 26 novembre* : "Caviar sandwich" (Caucase)
> 
> Flappie (on verra)
> Genchou : F-14B (pilote) ou F/A-18C
> Patou : F/A-18C CAP
> Jok : F/A-18C
> Kilou : F/A-18C
> Empnicolas : F-16C CAS
> Wannamama : F-16C CAP ou CAS
> ...


Je crois que tu m'as oublié  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pour ça qu'il y a des TGP, non? Ou j'ai loupé un episode?
> 
> Moi une pizza volante ça me va. Quatre fromages, base crème et une bonne IPA Auvergnate. De toute façon avec le gros cul du 18 ça me changera pas.
> 
> Flappie (on verra)
> Genchou : F-14B (pilote) ou F/A-18C
> Empnicolas : F-16C CAS
> Patou : F/A-18C CAP
> Jok : F/A 18 CAS 
> Kilou: Pizza 4 fromages.


Pour faire du sead?

----------


## Flappie

> Je crois que tu m'as oublié


En effet !  ::o: 

Voici le théâtre de l'opération "_Caviar Sandwich_" et un aperçu des forces en présence :

*Soirée DCS du mardi 26 novembre* : "Caviar sandwich" (Caucase)



Le gros des forces ennemies est basé à Krymsk et dans sa périphérie. Krasnodar est assiégée, mais l'assaut ennemi a été stoppé par la destruction des nombreux ponts. Krasnodar-Center est fermée. Le port de Novorossijk n'a pas encore été pris à l'ennemi.

*Groupe aéronaval* Stennis, Washington (F/A-18C, AV-8B, F-14B ) basé très au large des côtes de Gelendzhik (48 nautiques au sud), chargé de : 
1. un sous-groupe full CAP au sud de Krymsk
2. un sous-groupe SEAD (au moins deux F/A-18C équipés du HARM)
Obj. secondaire : la destruction d'une plate-forme de missiles anti-navires (permet de rapprocher les porte-avions des côtes, et de déclencher un débarquement à Novorossijsk.

Flappie : AV-8B
Bacab : AV-8B
Genchou : F-14B (pilote) ou F/A-18C
war-p : F/A-18C SEAD-CAS
papagueff : F/A -18C SEAD-CAS
Jok : F/A-18C
Kilou : F/A-18C
Azmodan : F/A-18C CAP
Tux : F/A-18C CAP

*Groupe Armée de l'Air* (F-16C, M-2000C, A-10C, Su-25T...) basé à Krasnodar-Pashkowski
Un seul groupe chargé d'empêcher la destruction de Krasnodar et de faciliter l'avancée des troupes alliées sur Krymsk.

Empnicolas : F-16C
Wannamama : F-16C
frostphoenyx : F-16C
Loloborgo : F-16C
Partizan : M-2000C
AV_Erel :  M-2000C
Giledhil : Su-25T

----------


## war-p

Il y aura des navires ennemis ? C'est pour savoir si on pourra tester un jour les harpoon.

----------


## davidmontpellier

Bonjour les canards,

Je débute sur DCS depuis quelques semaines. 
Je parcours ce forum (j'en suis à la page 203 :-) ).

J'ai une question sur la documentation: comment faites vous pour lire la documentation ou les vidéos d'explication?
- Alt Tab
- Une tablette
- Un deuxième moniteur dédié

Si vous utilisez un moniteur cela affecte-t-il les performances de la GC pour lire seulement de la doc ou une vidéo youtube?
Personnellement j'ai comme config:
Un moniteur PG279QUne GTX 1080
Je me demande si un deuxième moniteur en 1440p ne va pas ralentir le jeu même si il ne présente que de la doc.

Merci de vos conseils  ::):

----------


## Kiloutyg

Oui(pour tout), mais c'est négligeable(pour la 2e partie)

----------


## Genchou

> Bonjour les canards,
> 
> Je débute sur DCS depuis quelques semaines. 
> Je parcours ce forum (j'en suis à la page 203 :-) ).
> 
> J'ai une question sur la documentation: comment faites vous pour lire la documentation ou les vidéos d'explication?
> - Alt Tab
> - Une tablette
> - Un deuxième moniteur dédié
> ...


Normalement un moniteur additionnel n'aura aucun impact sur tes perfs, pour peu que DCS tourne à la même résolution qu'avant sur un seul écran.
Perso quand je veux relire une partie d'une manuel, j'utilise soit un laptop sur le côte soit mon téléphone. Certains se font des kneeboards custom, c'est pas mal aussi. Ya aussi les notes papiers qui fonctionnent bien.  ::P:

----------


## TuxFr78

> Bonjour les canards,
> 
> Je débute sur DCS depuis quelques semaines. 
> Je parcours ce forum (j'en suis à la page 203 :-) ).
> 
> J'ai une question sur la documentation: comment faites vous pour lire la documentation ou les vidéos d'explication?
> - Alt Tab
> - Une tablette
> - Un deuxième moniteur dédié
> ...


J’utilise un deuxième écran soit pour les docs soit pour étendre l’écran DCS pour le A10 ou le F18. J’y exporte les MFCD pour lire facilement le TGP. 
J’ai une GTX1060 et les 2 écrans sont en full HD et je n’ai pas vraiment noté d’impacts sur les perf

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Perso, j'ai 2 autres écrans et une tablette  ::): 

Un 2nd écran pour les docs et autres (généralement, le guide de Chuck), le 3ème, petit, pour exporter les MFD du A-10c ou autre, et la tablette pour les kneeboards au format PDF.

Pas d'impact sur les perfs.

----------


## Flappie

Bienvenue parmi nous, David. Moi, j'ai un classique écran 24" Full HD et je joue donc du Alt-Tab quand j'ai besoin de chercher des infos. Finalement, c'est pas plus mal parce que j'apprends vite à maîtriser l'appareil pour me passer des Alt-Tab.

Pour ton deuxième écran en mode Bureau, je dirais comme Genchou : ta CG n'en souffrira pas. La charge nécessaire pour afficher le Bureau par rapport à celle demandée par DCS est très, très négligeable.

Ça te tente de nous rejoindre en multi mardi prochain, 21h ? On est très gentils, on aime bien enseigner des trucs dans la joie et la bonne humeur, et la mission que je prépare est adaptée à tous les niveaux.

----------


## davidmontpellier

Merci pour vos retours :-)

Je pense que je vais craquer pour celui là durant les black friday https://www.materiel.net/produit/201908290045.html

C'est le "Let's Play" de Sebum qui m'a donné envie de ressortir mon X52 du placard.
http://<a href="https://www.youtube....7dWrgr-uUY</a>

Pour le multi j'y pense mais pas tout de suite. 
Je débute encore. J'essaye de maitriser le F18 pas à pas.
Pour l'instant je maitrise à peu près:
- le démarrage à froid
- décollage (piste)
- atterrissage (piste)
- waypoint
- tacan
- j'ai fait un tuto d'attaque au sol avec mitrailleuse et rockets
- la prochaine étape est le largage de bombes et la partie air-air.

Pour le multi quels sont les logiciels a installer?

----------


## Flappie

> Il y aura des navires ennemis ? C'est pour savoir si on pourra tester un jour les harpoon.


Ça peut se faire, oui.  ::):  Je vais mettre du pas trop méchant si c'est pour un premier test.




> C'est le "Let's Play" de Sebum qui m'a donné envie de ressortir mon X52 du placard.
> [...]
> Pour le multi quels sont les logiciels a installer?


Oui, on a eu plusieurs nouveaux dans les semaines qui ont suivi son Let's Play. C'était une très bonne idée de sa part. D'ailleurs il a prévu de remettre ça avec Empnicolas... et, pourquoi pas, toute notre troupe ! D'ailleurs, depuis qu'il a publié un article amer sur le F-16C, il n'est pas repassé par ici. Reviens, Sébum !  :Emo: 

On communique via TeamSpeak 3 (aucun compte à créer, je t'envoie les coordonnées en MP), et on vole sur le DCS "stable"/release (donc pas l'open beta). C'est tout ce qu'il te faut pour nous rejoindre.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Ouais tu n'as pas besoin de maitrisé a fond les avions on a suffisamment de bras cassé un de plus ne fera pas la différence.

Bah si tu te plains de pas trouvé les cibles et objectifs en SEAD y a un truc que je comprends pas.

----------


## Azmodan

@ Flappie : Merci pour l'accueil et la patience de toute l'équipe, la soirée était très agréable. 
Et pour ma première soirée parmi vous, j'aurai prouvé également que la mise à jour du Mirage ne protège pas d'un tir allié trop optimiste. Désolé au pauvre pilote qui ne se doutait pas que la mort était bleue !

Du coup j'en redemande mardi prochain s'il y a de la place, toujours en F18 Air-air pour pas se disperser.

----------


## Flappie

Chez nous, rien ne protège d'un tir allié optimiste !  ::XD::  On en a généralement un par soirée. Là, pas de bol, c'est tombé sur le nouveau.

Pour mardi prochain, il y a un déséquilibre dans la Force. J'attends du monde sur Krasnodar Pashkovski (M-2000C, F-16C et autres appareils possibles). Mais que font les Autruches Volantes restantes ?

----------


## Jokletox

> Mais que font les Autruches Volantes restantes ?


Elles se cachent dans des hangars :

----------


## nephyl

> Chez nous, rien ne protège d'un tir allié optimiste !  On en a généralement un par soirée. Là, pas de bol, c'est tombé sur le nouveau.


J'ai pas vérifié mais il me semble qu'il y a eu 3-4 tirs alliés lors de la sortie de mardi.  Vu l'état des avions ennemis lors de cette sortie, c'était le plus grand danger présent  ::XD::

----------


## war-p

Honnêtement, quand je me suis fait abattre, je sais pas si c'était un tir amis  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Genchou

Ya pas un tacview de la dernière mission d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Ya pas un tacview de la dernière mission d'ailleurs ?


Voilà: 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/19AP...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Aghora

Pour les cibles au sol dans DCS difficilement repérable que ce soit à l'oeil nu ou avec le Shkval ou TGP, on a des éléments de comparaisons ?

Comment ça se passe dans IL-2 ?

----------


## Kiloutyg

C'est une question de trigger discipline ou plus couramment appeller en France : Etre un bon chasseur.
Çà bouge, tu tires. T'as un doute? Tu tires. 

Désolé Patou.

----------


## Genchou

> Voilà: 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/19AP...ew?usp=sharing


Excellent, merci !  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Pour les cibles au sol dans DCS difficilement repérable que ce soit à l'oeil nu ou avec le Shkval ou TGP, on a des éléments de comparaisons ?
> 
> Comment ça se passe dans IL-2 ?


Dans IL-2, ça marche mal : j'ai pas trouvé comment allumer ce #%ù!µ£& de Shkval.  ::P: 

Je pense que c'est aussi difficile dans les deux jeux à l'oeil nu, mais les menaces SAM modernes de DCS font qu'on est obligé de voler plus haut, d'où un repérage plus compliqué.
Au TGP/Shkval, je ne trouve pas ça très compliqué à condition que le waypoint pointe à moins de 200m de la cible, et qu'on ne se trouve pas trop loin de la cible (parfois on est tellement loin que le jeu n'affiche pas encore ce qu'on vise, problème inhérent à la gestion des ressources).

Sinon, c'est à nouveau les soldes pour DCS, et le JF-17 devrait sortir le 4 décembre prochain, simultanément sur Steam et la boutique ED.

----------


## Jokletox

> Comment ça se passe dans IL-2 ?


Pour ce qui est du air/air je trouve que c'est bien plus facile de repérer des appareils dans IL-2 que dans DCS, air-sol pas encore fait pour comparer.

----------


## Flappie

Chuck a mis son guide du M-2000C à jour : https://www.mudspike.com/chucks-guid...-mirage-2000c/

----------


## nephyl

Ce qui aide dans IL-2 est que les véhicules dans les missions d'attaque au sol du mode carrière sont placés de façon "assez logique". Genre, sur la route, en lisière de forêt, sur les rails. Et le marqueur d'objectif est assez proche de la cibles, à qques centaines de mètre près. Et en plus il n'y a pas de buissons ardents partout  :^_^: 
Mais bon au final je joue quand même avec les étiquettes car ça me fatigue trop les yeux sinon.

----------


## Genchou

Le problème de DCS est sur plusieurs niveaux.

1. Les modèles sont rendus à une échelle "réaliste" selon la distance, sans jamais d'upscaling du modèle pour aider au repérage. Sur un écran on se retrouve rapidement à faire la chasse aux pixels sur un contraste faible alors qu'en réalité c'est beaucoup plus facile de distinguer un autre avion ou véhicule sol à quelques km (pour peu qu'on ait une bonne vue). Les autre simus (IL2 et BMS) utilisent des tours de passe-passe pour améliorer la visibilité des entités lointaines, je ne connais plus les techniques exactes mais au moins il y a quelque chose en place pour simuler un repérage réaliste. ED avait essayé quelque chose sur DCS, mais c'était une implémentation un peu naïve et peu réfléchie qui donnait des résultats assez différents selon la résolution du client et n'offrait pas la même visibilité pour tous les utilisateurs.
2. L'infrarouge dans DCS est tout naze, c'est un filtre à la con qui ne fonctionne pas du tout sur la chaleur émise comme ça devrait être le cas. Bon courage pour trouver un véhicule chaud qui est moins lumineux que les bosquets et autres cabanes plus intenses que le soleil. ED bosse soi-disant dessus, ils racontent depuis bien 3 ans (ou 4 ? ou 5 ?) qu'ils vont améliorer ce truc mais faut pas trop garder espoir.
3. De manière générale je pense que les "vraies" missions ne supposent pas qu'un pilote passe sa vie à chercher des cibles éventuelles au TGP. Il reçoit des coordonnées précises ou au minimum une zone spécifique qui lui permettent de savoir où regarder dès le départ. Après ça, avec des yeux plus efficaces en vrai que sur écran et un vrai FLIR, le spot est plus aisé.

Du coup forcément on voit jamais rien. Une des choses qu'on peut mettre en place nous-mêmes est de nous assurer d'avoir des missions qui fournissent les coordonnées des cibles (JTAC, coordonnées dans le briefing, waypoint prédéfinis, ...). Ça plie 80% du taf.

----------


## Flappie

> 3. De manière générale je pense que les "vraies" missions ne supposent pas qu'un pilote passe sa vie à chercher des cibles éventuelles au TGP. Il reçoit des coordonnées précises ou au minimum une zone spécifique qui lui permettent de savoir où regarder dès le départ. Après ça, avec des yeux plus efficaces en vrai que sur écran et un vrai FLIR, le spot est plus aisé.
> 
> Du coup forcément on voit jamais rien. Une des choses qu'on peut mettre en place nous-mêmes est de nous assurer d'avoir des missions qui fournissent les coordonnées des cibles (JTAC, coordonnées dans le briefing, waypoint prédéfinis, ...). Ça plie 80% du taf.


Voici une exemple de la vraie vie par le pilote Pierre-Henri Chuet, avec 2 pods laser HS mais c'est un détail :




> I had a mission back in 2016. I was leader to two Rafale in Northern Iraq. I was fitted with GBU-12. He was fitted with SBU-38 (Hammer) . My laser designation pod wasn’t working. My wingman’s one wasn’t working. And with ten minutes left of flying time basically on station and then hitting the refueller and transit back to the aircraft carrier that was in the Gulf. We were then instructed to go East, *as US Marine Special Forces from a recon got ambushed and were getting shot at by a few snipers*. So about 80 miles of transit and we had to redo everything. And my wingman and I had already dropped some bombs on enemy guys. And we had to redo everything: negotiate a new tanker; advise the carrier we’ll be late; come up with a game-plan. Pretty rushed and then on arrive on scene.* It was quite difficult to spot the first group of snipers. They had ‘IR shields’ and stuff like that so we found them with the help of the SF on the ground using small UAVs and compare my footage with this SF UAV footage*. I got rid of those two guys. *They told me I had to drop on a third guy to the south*. And I was completely ‘bingo’ on fuel…don’t tell anyone! The tanker was coming, so basically I decided to take my chances *I couldn’t find a guy and my laser pod wasn’t very good that day. So I just went, ‘OK one or two metres‘, knowing there were virtually no civilians as it was in the desert, so I took my chance and it ended with me being at three metres to be efficient*. But that was pretty memorable as sometimes you just have to take actions. And I guess it was a lucky bet…I’m not saying it’s a good thing to bet…it wasn’t that much of a bet as I had so much information and I actually had a very precise view on the enemy guys. So that as a pretty memorable mission. It went very well, the result was great. Everyone was happy. It took me out of my comfort zone and at that point it was one of the longest missions from the boat.


Certes, il ne parle pas de véhicules, mais de fantassins, et on sent bien que c'est parfois pas évident. Comme le bombardement sur le troisième gars a été fait "au pif à 3m près", je suppose qu'on lui avait fourni les coordonnées GPS.

----------


## Bacab

> Voici une exemple de la vraie vie par le pilote Pierre-Henri Chuet, avec 2 pods laser HS mais c'est un détail :
> 
> 
> 
> Certes, il ne parle pas de véhicules, mais de fantassins, et on sent bien que c'est parfois pas évident. Comme le bombardement sur le troisième gars a été fait "au pif à 3m près", je suppose qu'on lui avait fourni les coordonnées GPS.


Dans la _Pointe du Diamant_  l'auteur évoque également la difficulté à trouver des cibles lorsque la zone de recherche n'est pas assez précise. Et les pilotes pendant la WWII galéraient à trouver des cibles de la taille d'une usine parfois donc je pense que c'est normal de ne pas trouver facilement des cibles si aucune coordonnées ou zone précise de recherche n'est donnée au briefing. Le TGP permet de tirer avec précision mais n'est pas l'outil idéal pour rechercher un cible, de la même manière qu'une lunette de visée permet de tirer précisément à longue portée mais n'a pas l'ouverture pour en faire un bon outil de recherche de cible (d'où l'importance du spotter dans les binômes de tireurs de précisions).
Un autre point, mais qui est une opinion personnel issu de ce que j'ai pu lire, c'est que la chasse aux petites cibles sans assistance au sol ou reconnaissance préalable n'est pas un sport répandu. Je suis souvent impressionné en lisant des comptes rendu d'opérations (El Dorado Canyon par ex.) par le niveau de préparation et la quantité de renseignements accumulées. Et le moindre accro, notamment une imprécision dans les coordonnées de la cible, peut faire foirer tout un raid.

----------


## Loloborgo

Cela devrait être bon de mon côté pour mardi soir, c'est la teuf!  :Cigare:

----------


## Flappie

> Il y aura des navires ennemis ? C'est pour savoir si on pourra tester un jour les harpoon.


Alors j'ai testé avec des IA : ça a l'air bien, mais les Harpoon se font systématiquement détruire par les contre-missiles du navire. Même en s'y prenant à plusieurs simultanément.  ::(:

----------


## Giledhil

Bon OK, vous me faites trop envie avec vos jets.
Si jamais je voulais me mettre à DCS, à moindre coût pour tâter le terrain, vous me recommanderiez quoi ?

----------


## Aghora

Tu peux essayer le Su-25T, il est gratuit.

----------


## war-p

> Alors j'ai testé avec des IA : ça a l'air bien, mais les Harpoon se font systématiquement détruire par les contre-missiles du navire. Même en s'y prenant à plusieurs simultanément.


Ah? J'avais essayé avec le pire rafiot russe et ça passait.

Après, si ça marche pas laisse tomber, te prends pas la tête hein.

----------


## Tugais

> Alors j'ai testé avec des IA : ça a l'air bien, mais les Harpoon se font systématiquement détruire par les contre-missiles du navire. Même en s'y prenant à plusieurs simultanément.


Dans ce genre de scénario la doctrine veut, ou plutôt voulait dans la période de la guerre froide, que la cible soit saturée avec l'espoir qu'un ou deux missiles franchissent les défenses anti-aériennes ennemies. En arrivant avec un nombre plus important de Hornet chacun larguant sa volée vous pourriez obtenir un résultat ? Ce serait un chouette exercice de synchro pour que des vols arrivent de directions différentes et tirent en même temps.

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Bon OK, vous me faites trop envie avec vos jets.
> Si jamais je voulais me mettre à DCS, à moindre coût pour tâter le terrain, vous me recommanderiez quoi ?


Aprés ça depends aussi ce que tu veux, le SU-25t pour se mettre au jeux c'est pas mal, mais le cockpit n'est pas clickable. Il y a des soldes cependants si tu veux un module plus avancé.

----------


## Giledhil

> Aprés ça depends aussi ce que tu veux, le SU-25t pour se mettre au jeux c'est pas mal, mais le cockpit n'est pas clickable. Il y a des soldes cependants si tu veux un module plus avancé.


Ca me rapellera des trucs ça, le SU-25 ^^ Mais vous volez pas tous en avions ricains ??
Pour le cockpit cliquable, c'est pas très grave, vu que je suis en VR.

----------


## Aghora

> Ca me rapellera des trucs ça, le SU-25 ^^ Mais vous volez pas tous en avions ricains ??
> Pour le cockpit cliquable, c'est pas très grave, vu que je suis en VR.


Si les canards en multi vole en appareil ricains, quasiment tous. Y en a qui sont en Mig-21bis certes...en fait je crois qu'ils volent en appareils de l'OTAN (parce que y a le Viggen et le Harrier aussi hein) parce que leurs modèles de vols sont plus aboutis (comme le cockpit cliquable).

----------


## FROGGY

Hello  ::): 
Je devrais être là Mardi.
Fana F/A -18C SEAD

----------


## partizan

14 si mon rio, sinon 16 ou 2000

----------


## Kiloutyg

https://vimeo.com/yannickbarthefilms...uillesuisse-4k

----------


## Giledhil

> Si les canards en multi vole en appareil ricains, quasiment tous.


Ah... parce que si je m'y mets, c'est pas pour voler tout seul ^^

----------


## Tugais

> […]parce que leurs modèles de vols sont plus aboutis (comme le cockpit cliquable).


Ce n'est pas le cas, l'ensemble des modules FC3 proposent un modèle de vol siglé PFM et sont d'ailleurs souvent plus aboutis que ce que proposent les modules de dev tierce partie. La seule différence notable entre un module FC3 et les autres modules est en effet le cockpit cliquable, mais vu que tout le monde assigne ses touches à un HOTAS de toute façon …

----------


## Kiloutyg

Si tu veux du petit Otan pas trop chere y a le viggen et le f5. Le viggen est plutot complet mais pas tres flexible. Le F5 est bien mais armement limité.

----------


## Genchou

> modèle de vol siglé PFM et sont d'ailleurs souvent plus aboutis que ce que proposent les modules de dev tierce partie


Tu penses à quels modules tiers en disant ça ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Ah... parce que si je m'y mets, c'est pas pour voler tout seul ^^


Regarde aussi si tu préfère le AA ou si t'es plutôt mud, ou polyvalent. Si tu veux du simple (F5), ou du complexe (A-10c, Harrier, FA18,...).

Un bon choix c'est généralement de prendre FC3. Plusieurs types différents, de l'otan et du russe, non cliquable côté cockpit, mais largement de quoi faire.

F-15C, A-10A (Moins complexe que le A-10c), Su-27, Su-33, MiG-29A, MiG-29S et Su-25 (version light du T)..

25 € pendant les soldes :
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...ming_cliffs_3/

Certains sont en modèle de vol Professionnel (PFM, le F-15c, le Su33, le su27 et le mig29), et d'autres en Avancé (AFM, modèle de vol simplifié, le A-10a et le su25).

----------


## Flappie

> Ah... parce que si je m'y mets, c'est pas pour voler tout seul ^^


Pas de souci, tu peux voler en avion russe avec nous. Je te mets un Su-25T. C'est pas évident de commencer directement en multijoueur, mais tu verras bien si ça te plait ou non.

----------


## war-p

Le TWS arrive sur le Viper  ::lol::  Peut être bientôt sur le f18  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

Ouais, ouais. Two weeks™.

----------


## Jokletox

> Le TWS arrive sur le Viper  Peut être bientôt sur le f18


Cette carotte dans le fion n'empêche, j'en reviens toujours pas  ::|:

----------


## Aghora

J'ai essayé une mission air-air pour le A-10C, je me souvenais pas que le TGP était si peu pratique dans ce cas là (je ne sais même pas où je regarde avec, à part le point blanc auquel je ne comprends rien). Ensuite les cibles lâchent tout le temps des flares, autant dire que les missiles ne servent à rien, il reste le canon, donc faut viser...bien. 

Donc celle là je la passe hein.

----------


## Tugais

> Tu penses à quels modules tiers en disant ça ?


Le C101 de Aviodev qui dispose d'un modèle AFM ou encore la Gazelle dont le FM sera entièrement repris après la sortie du Kiowa.




> Certains sont en modèle de vol Professionnel (PFM, le F-15c, le Su33, le su27 et le mig29), et d'autres en Avancé (AFM, modèle de vol simplifié, le A-10a et le su25).


Tous les modules FC3 ont désormais un PFM, le dernier appareil à qui cela faisait défaut était le МиГ 29 et il l'a reçu il y a quelques mois maintenant. Les appareils FC3 sont une excellente porte d'entrée dans DCS je trouve, en plus ce sont vraiment de chouettes appareils.

----------


## Bacab

@Flappie : est-ce qu'à tout hasard il resterait de la place sur le Tarawa mardi 26 pour un Harrier de plus ? En CAS si possible. Par avance merci.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Le C101 de Aviodev qui dispose d'un modèle AFM ou encore la Gazelle dont le FM sera entièrement repris après la sortie du Kiowa.
> 
> 
> 
> Tous les modules FC3 ont désormais un PFM, le dernier appareil à qui cela faisait défaut était le МиГ 29 et il l'a reçu il y a quelques mois maintenant. Les appareils FC3 sont une excellente porte d'entrée dans DCS je trouve, en plus ce sont vraiment de chouettes appareils.


Tu es sûr que le A-10a et le Su25 sont en PFM ? Il me semblait que c'était les seuls de FC3 à rester en AFM (AFM+ même).

Pour le C101, plus précisément, il est en EFM (Après, c'est un trainer, donc c'est pas gênant et il est vraiment top).

Déf des différents type de modèle de vol pour ceux que ça intéresse :
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=122801

----------


## Flappie

> Le C101 de Aviodev qui dispose d'un modèle AFM


Le C-101 dispose d'un modèle EFM depuis début 2019. Aviodev a bien remonté la pente, ça fait plaisir à voir.




> @Flappie : est-ce qu'à tout hasard il resterait de la place sur le Tarawa mardi 26 pour un Harrier de plus ? En CAS si possible. Par avance merci.


Avec plaisir.  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'ai essayé une mission air-air pour le A-10C, je me souvenais pas que le TGP était si peu pratique dans ce cas là (je ne sais même pas où je regarde avec, à part le point blanc auquel je ne comprends rien). Ensuite les cibles lâchent tout le temps des flares, autant dire que les missiles ne servent à rien, il reste le canon, donc faut viser...bien.


A-10C et air-air sont des termes antinomique, donc ne te prend pas la tête sur cette mission d'entrainement.


Concernant les modèles de vol, de ce que j'avais lu, tout les modèles de vol sont équivalent dans les avions sortis (qu'il soit exact ou pas par rapport à la réalité et à l'execption du Hawk et peut-être encore le C-101 actuellement) seulement ED se garde/gardait le terme de PFM tandis que les thrid party ne peuvent/pouvaient pas l'avoir car n'ont/n'avaient les outils d'ED pour le faire (mais arrivait à faire un modèle de vol aussi proche que ce que fait ED): http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=432&t=185726
Donc pour ne pas vous prendre la tête, tout les modèles de vol sont aussi précis en terme de calcul sur tout les appareils disponibles (mais les équations sont peut-être fausses: gazelle) sauf pour le hawk (mais non achetable).

----------


## Ivan Joukov

C'est sur que je ne pourrai pas être là mardi  ::'(:

----------


## Bacab

> Le C-101 dispose d'un modèle EFM depuis début 2019. Aviodev a bien remonté la pente, ça fait plaisir à voir.
> 
> 
> Avec plaisir.


Merci beaucoup ! 
Par contre je ne me poserai sûrement pas sur le Tarawa, je ne suis pas encore assez au point. Mais je ne pense pas que cela soit un problème ?

----------


## Flappie

> Merci beaucoup ! 
> Par contre je ne me poserai sûrement pas sur le Tarawa, je ne suis pas encore assez au point. Mais je ne pense pas que cela soit un problème ?


Tu t'arrangeras avec tes voisins du Stennis.  :^_^:  Je serai aussi en Harrier, donc je peux te coacher pour l'atterro. Pour le décollage depuis le Tarawa, c'est assez simple.

Préparation :
- Flaps en position STOL (position la plus basse)
- H2O en mode TO (Take Off)
- Tuyères orientées à 90°C (vers le pont)
- Freins débloqués
- Gaz presque au max (il ne faut pas voir apparaitre l'hexagone orné d'un "R" sur le HUD)

Décollage :
- Tuyères à 0°C (vers l'arrière), l'appareil accélère rapidement
- Quand l'appareil va quitter le pont, orienter les tuyères à environ 60°C
- Après décollage, rentrer rapidement les trains
- Ramener tout doucement les tuyères vers l'arrière (0°C) en vérifiant que l'appareil ne tombe pas
- Repasser les flaps en position AUTO (position du milieu)
- Passer en vol de croisière

EDIT: ne pas oublier de couper le H2O après décollage.

----------


## Bacab

> Tu t'arrangeras avec tes voisins du Stennis.  Je serai aussi en Harrier, donc je peux te coacher pour l'atterro. Pour le décollage depuis le Tarawa, c'est assez simple.
> 
> Préparation :
> - Flaps en position STOL (position la plus basse)
> - H2O en mode TO (Take Off)
> - Tuyères orientées à 90°C (vers le pont)
> - Freins débloqués
> - Gaz presque au max (il ne faut pas voir apparaitre l'hexagone orné d'un "R" sur le HUD)
> 
> ...


Je vais pratiquer  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je vais pratiquer


Et quand tu décolle chargé, faut pas hésiter à mettre les gaz à fond quand tu viens juste de quitter le pont par contre dès que tu prends un peu de vitesse, il faut les baisers.

Sinon vidéo de la semaine dernières:

----------


## papagueff

Salut à vous tous, il y aurait il une place Mardi soir pour un revenant ? Soit sur A10c ou F18 en *SEAD* ou cas ? en sachant que le je ne maitrise pas très bien l'armement du F18.
Merci et à Mardi.

----------


## frostphoenyx

C'est toujours compatible beta et stable cette semaine ?

----------


## yuushiro

Probablement présent mardi.
M2000C pour faire du CAP (avec le dernier gros patch est-ce que le radar a été réparé ?)
J'ai pas trop suivi les derniers évènements sur DCS.
Sinon du CAS en F16.

D'ailleurs si il y a des formateurs de M200C, je suis intéressé pour m'améliorer sur cet appareil.

----------


## Empnicolas

> C'est toujours compatible beta et stable cette semaine ?


Oui

----------


## partizan

> D'ailleurs si il y a des formateurs de M200C, je suis intéressé pour m'améliorer sur cet appareil.


Si je ne suis pas le cocher de ma princesse, ça peut  :;):

----------


## Flappie

C'est noté pour papagueff en Hornet et yuushi en Mirage.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Oui


Ok merci  :;): 

Si il reste de la place à tout hasard...

----------


## Tugais

> M2000C pour faire du CAP (avec le dernier gros patch est-ce que le radar a été réparé ?)
> […]
> D'ailleurs si il y a des formateurs de M200C, je suis intéressé pour m'améliorer sur cet appareil.


Malheureusement non, son état a empiré au contraire et il devient tout simplement inutilisable dans la plupart des situations :/ Le codeur désigné pour bosser exclusivement sur le Mirage est au courant des soucis et devrait proposer des changements (aucune date n'a été communiquée).

----------


## war-p

Bon j'ai testé un peu le harpoon, ça tape bien ( mais de manière bizarre) sur le geisha, par contre c'est pas près de le couler, en skim, 5%de dégâts  ::P:

----------


## TuxFr78

> Bon j'ai testé un peu le harpoon, ça tape bien ( mais de manière bizarre) sur le geisha, par contre c'est pas près de le couler, en skim, 5%de dégâts


J’ai testé aussi en pop mais le missile explose très au dessus du navire 
Du coup aucun dégât ...
J’ai essayé de faire voler le harpoon en low, med et high mais même comportement 
J’ai raté quelque chose ?

----------


## war-p

> J’ai testé aussi en pop mais le missile explose très au dessus du navire 
> Du coup aucun dégât ...
> J’ai essayé de faire voler le harpoon en low, med et high mais même comportement 
> J’ai raté quelque chose ?


La chagasse?

----------


## Genchou

Btw, avis aux RIOs du F-14 qui ont du temps à perdre : j'ai pas encore appris les base du Air-Sol en tant que chauffeur du dindon (que ça soit avec ou sans TGP), si ça chauffe quelqu'un de vite me montrer comment ça se passe jsuis preneur !  ::):  Sinon tant pis je matterai des vidéos.

----------


## Flappie

Je suis sur le TS cet aprem, tu as de la veine.

@frostphoneyx : Pas de souci, y'a toujours de la place chez nous. Quelle sera ta monture ?

@pilotes de M-2000C : Si je comprends bien, vous allez en chier avec le radar. Du coup, ça vous tente de faire de la GBU-12 avec le drone qui va bien ? Ou alors vous changez de monture ? Dites-moi vite. Comme l'aéronavale est en surnombre (10 contre 7 a priori), je pense demander à moitié d'entre eux d'assurer deux zones de CAP : un groupe pour couvrir la CAS de l'aéronavale au sud, et un groupe pour couvrir la CAS de Krasnodar.

Les amis, je crois qu'on a rarement été aussi nombreux ! (17) On n'est plus très loin de la limite des slots du TS, qui est fixée à 20. Si certains non inscrits comptent débarquer au dernier moment, qu'ils se ravisent et s'inscrivent tout de suite !

----------


## ze_droopy

J'en serai peut-être. Confirmation au dernier moment...

----------


## TuxFr78

> La chagasse?


Hein ?!?

@Flappy : je devrais être là. Pas de 2000 du coup. F18 en CAP si c’est possible. Départ du sol si ça t’arrange

----------


## Flappie

> Hein ?!?
> 
> @Flappy : je devrais être là. Pas de 2000 du coup. F18 en CAP si c’est possible. Départ du sol si ça t’arrange


Ouahou, 19 ! On explose le compteur.  ::): 

Dusty, tu voleras sur quel appareil si tu es là ?

----------


## partizan

Erel devrait être là en 2000

Va pour du CAS en 2k

----------


## ze_droopy

> Dusty, tu voleras sur quel appareil si tu es là ?


F-14 si j'ai un passager, sinon F-18, A-10, HLO...

----------


## ajcrou

J'aurais tellement envie de faire un petit tour avec vous pour continuer ma découverte de DCS..., mais toujours en arrêt technique de vol (même si j'espère solutionner mon problème de joystick dans la semaine). :Emo:

----------


## yuushiro

> Si je ne suis pas le cocher de ma princesse, ça peut


Pas de soucis, si ton RIO te laisse le loisir de voler de tes propres aîles  ::P: 





> Malheureusement non, son état a empiré au contraire et il devient tout simplement inutilisable dans la plupart des situations :/ Le codeur désigné pour bosser exclusivement sur le Mirage est au courant des soucis et devrait proposer des changements (aucune date n'a été communiquée).


Ok, dans les messages précédents j'avais cru comprendre que ça devait être corrigé dans ce patch. Certainement une mauvaise lecture de ma part.

@Flappy
Pour demain soir, pour moi ça tombe à l'eau (je l'ai mauvaise, vu le nombre de pilotes, ça allait être chouette).
Je me contenterai de la rediff de Nico.

PS: Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont investi dans des fixations Monster Tech. Quelle solution est la plus adéquate ? Fixation table ou siège (le siège semble ne pas proposer de fixation centrale (entre les genoux) ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Je suis sur le TS cet aprem, tu as de la veine.
> 
> @frostphoneyx : Pas de souci, y'a toujours de la place chez nous. Quelle sera ta monture ?
> 
> @pilotes de M-2000C : Si je comprends bien, vous allez en chier avec le radar. Du coup, ça vous tente de faire de la GBU-12 avec le drone qui va bien ? Ou alors vous changez de monture ? Dites-moi vite. Comme l'aéronavale est en surnombre (10 contre 7 a priori), je pense demander à moitié d'entre eux d'assurer deux zones de CAP : un groupe pour couvrir la CAS de l'aéronavale au sud, et un groupe pour couvrir la CAS de Krasnodar.
> 
> Les amis, je crois qu'on a rarement été aussi nombreux ! (17) On n'est plus très loin de la limite des slots du TS, qui est fixée à 20. Si certains non inscrits comptent débarquer au dernier moment, qu'ils se ravisent et s'inscrivent tout de suite !


Y'a besoin de quoi ?

----------


## Tugais

> PS: Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont investi dans des fixations Monster Tech. Quelle solution est la plus adéquate ? Fixation table ou siège (le siège semble ne pas proposer de fixation centrale (entre les genoux) ?


Je possède des fixations Monster Tech, c'est vraiment du bon matériel, construction et matériaux irréprochables - cela dit, vu leur prix, difficile d'en exiger moins de leur part. Je ne connais pas de solution pour siège, mais je pense que la solution de fixation sur une table est plus "universelle". Dès lors que l'on possède une table ou un bureau suffisamment solide (il faut s'assurer que la surface sur laquelle est fixée les supports soit suffisamment épaisse), l'installation ou la désinstallation se fait en moins de deux minutes, super pratique !

----------


## war-p

> Hein ?!?
> 
> @Flappy : je devrais être là. Pas de 2000 du coup. F18 en CAP si c’est possible. Départ du sol si ça t’arrange


Tu veux que je te fasse un dessein?  :tired:  La chance quoi, d'après ce que j'ai lu, les harpoon actuels sont dans un état très WIP. Genre il font des demi tour et tout, d'ailleurs quand j'ai tout le grisha, je pense qu'il a fait ça parce que je le suivait en vue f6, il passe au dessus du bateau, je me dis, chouette, encore loupé, je me pose, et là je vois (bateau russe) touché, dégâts 5%...

----------


## TuxFr78

> Tu veux que je te fasse un dessein?  La chance quoi, d'après ce que j'ai lu, les harpoon actuels sont dans un état très WIP. Genre il font des demi tour et tout, d'ailleurs quand j'ai tout le grisha, je pense qu'il a fait ça parce que je le suivait en vue f6, il passe au dessus du bateau, je me dis, chouette, encore loupé, je me pose, et là je vois (bateau russe) touché, dégâts 5%...


je veux bien un petit dessin oui  ::trollface:: 
bon ben je vais faire comme pour tout le reste ... attendre une mise à jour  ::(:

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Une petite vidéo de Matt Wagner concernant le F-16:




AMRAAMSPAM  ::trollface::

----------


## TuxFr78

> Ouahou, 19 ! On explose le compteur. 
> 
> Dusty, tu voleras sur quel appareil si tu es là ?


Après réflexion, tu peux me mettre en F18 CAP ou SEAD ou A10C
Comme ça t'arrange

----------


## Flappie

> Pour demain soir, pour moi ça tombe à l'eau (je l'ai mauvaise, vu le nombre de pilotes, ça allait être chouette).
> Je me contenterai de la rediff de Nico.


La mission est constituée de deux parties distinctes. On pourra la rejouer en inversant les rôles, donc tu auras une autre chance d'y jouer. On la rejouera quand la beta et la release se rejoignent.




> Y'a besoin de quoi ?


Il faut renforcer la base de Krasnodar, essentiellement en CAS. F-16C ou M-2000C, à toi de voir.




> Après réflexion, tu peux me mettre en F18 CAP ou SEAD ou A10C
> Comme ça t'arrange


J'ajoute deux A-10C à Krasno et on avisera demain, car ça pourrait encore bouger...

----------


## frostphoenyx

> La mission est constituée de deux parties distinctes. On pourra la rejouer en inversant les rôles, donc tu auras une autre chance d'y jouer. On la rejouera quand la beta et la release se rejoignent.
> 
> 
> Il faut renforcer la base de Krasnodar, essentiellement en CAS. F-16C ou M-2000C, à toi de voir.
> 
> 
> J'ajoute deux A-10C à Krasno et on avisera demain, car ça pourrait encore bouger...


F16 alors s'il vous plait chef  ::):

----------


## CapSyl

Si y a encore de la place, je me porte volontaire en M2000 ou Huey.

----------


## Flappie

C'est noté pour le M-2000C.  ::):  Attention, ce sera en CAS (le radar est tout pété apparemment).

----------


## Tugais

Petite info sympatoche. La gamme IL-2 est désormais en soldes avec de grosses ristournes de 75% y compris sur les avions collector.

De plus, il y a une grosse annonce prévue pour aujourd'hui, peut-être l'annonce du prochain théâtre ? J'ai vu sur twitter une théorie intéressante ; aujourd'hui est la date anniversaire du départ de la flotte japonaise pour frapper Pearl Harbor.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, et le drapeau nippon a récemment été aperçu dans des fichiers du jeu.  ::trollface:: 

Le Pacifique, c'est LE truc qui pourrait me faire reprendre le vol sur pistons.

----------


## ajcrou

> Petite info sympatoche. La gamme IL-2 est désormais en soldes avec de grosses ristournes de 75% y compris sur les avions collector.
> 
> De plus, il y a une grosse annonce prévue pour aujourd'hui, peut-être l'annonce du prochain théâtre ? J'ai vu sur twitter une théorie intéressante ; aujourd'hui est la date anniversaire du départ de la flotte japonaise pour frapper Pearl Harbor.


J'espère autre chose que le Pacifique (j'aime pas voler des heures au-dessus de l'eau... en stressant pour retrouver le PA), sauf si c'est pour nous annoncer notamment la Birmanie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et j'avais pas vu mais le Hurricane est annoncé en pré-commande

 :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2: 

Par contre aucune date sur la sortie.  :Emo:

----------


## Flappie

J'avais oublié la Birmanie. J'ai eu connaissance de cette zone de conflit très tard (avec la sortie du premier tome de l'excellente BD Angel Wings par Romain Hugault), mais elle me parait aussi intéressante que le Pacifique : du relief qui facilite la nav et complique le vol -surtout en altitude-, des missions de transports périlleuses, des terrains où il n’est pas évident de se poser... Miam.

----------


## ajcrou

> J'avais oublié la Birmanie. J'ai eu connaissance de cette zone de conflit très tard (avec la sortie du premier tome de l'excellente BD Angel Wings par Romain Hugault), mais elle me parait aussi intéressante que le Pacifique : du relief qui facilite la nav et complique le vol -surtout en altitude-, des missions de transports périlleuses, des terrains où il n’est pas évident de se poser... Miam.


Et la présence de la RAF, dont notamment le No.615 (County of Surrey) Squadron sur lequel je fais des recherches depuis maintenant 2 - 3 ans pour rédiger une chronique de ses opérations durant la WWII. 

Mais, je pense, effectivement davantage à quelque chose du style Battle of Pearl Harbour (surtout avec la date d'annonce) ou Midway, c'est plus vendeur..., et cela correspond avec le projet initial de Jason placé en pause avec Bodenplatte.

----------


## ajcrou

Ah ben non. C'est Battle of Normandy.

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...e-of-normandy/

----------


## pollux 18

Battle of Normandy Plane-set: 



P-51 B/C
P-47D “Razorback”
Typhoon Mk.Ib
Mosquito F.B. Mk.VI
Spifire Mk.XIV (Collector Plane)
C-47 Dakota (AI)
B-26 Marauder (AI)



Bf-109 G-6 “Late”
Fw-190 A-6
Ju-88 C-6a
Me-410
Ar-234 (Collector Plane)
V-1 Buzz Bomb (AI) 



This is what we plan to build based on our current research and desires. Of course, if for any reason one of these planes cannot be built to our satisfaction, we will find a suitable replacement.

----------


## nephyl

Je ne serai pas présent ce soir.  ::sad:: 
Je suis un peu malade depuis qques jours, trop fatigué pour un vol.

----------


## ze_droopy

Verdict: absent ce soir  ::(:

----------


## Tugais

Assez déçu par le millième jeu sur la campagne de Normandie en '44. Après je comprends que ce soit une vente facile pour la majorité du public sans parler de certaines facilités pour le développement et un potentiel Tank Crew 2 du côté de la Normandie aussi.

Au final l'aspect le plus intéressant pour moi sera la nav' et la traversée de la Manche :x

----------


## FROGGY

Sorry, mais je ne serai pas là non plus ce soir ::|:

----------


## Flappie

Ouahou, trois défections et une carte décevante. Arrêtez là les mauvaises nouvelles s'il vous plait.  ::o: 
Bonne soirée à vous quand même !

----------


## Flappie

Pour ce soir, merci de lire la carte du brief. Préparez vos questions, j'aurais 10 min de retard.

----------


## partizan

Flappie : CapSyl = Erel  ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

Il me disais quelque chose, ce pseudo...

----------


## Empnicolas

Sondage si vous préférez voler sur la stable ou l'open béta le mardi soir: https://www.strawpoll.me/18999479/r

----------


## Tugais

> Pour ce soir, merci de lire la carte du brief. Préparez vos questions, j'aurais 10 min de retard.


Super brief, ça donne envie !

----------


## TuxFr78

Pas pu parler en fin de soirée mais merci pour la mission !
A refaire !

----------


## Flappie

> Pas pu parler en fin de soirée mais merci pour la mission !
> A refaire !


Merci, je suis content que ça ait bien marché pour vous. Côté aéronavale, on en a bavé !

----------


## partizan

Très bonne mission Flappie, merci  :;): 

Une doublette de baguettes 2000(-D) au décollage suivie d'une doublette de F16-C  ::): 




Les baguette en circuit d'attente à 32.000 ft (et surtout réglage commandes et explications de la nouvelle ergonomie du système d'arme... qui est toute pétée...)


C'est bon AV_Erel, t'as pigé ?  ::happy2:: 


In Hot sur objectif avec lasing de Viper (merci Lolo)


Pickle d'Erel


ça sent le good kill  :Cigare:

----------


## Flappie

Ça commence très fort pour l'aéronavale. Nos appareils n'ont pas décollé que nos PA tirent en direction de l'ennemi.


AV_Erel en action :


Zan se rebelle contre les Su-25 que j'ai lâché sur ses copains.


Chasse au MiG-21 (1)


Chasse au MiG-21 (2)


CBU 1 - Navire 0


J'ai eu pitié de mon équipe. J'ai tué le navire restant qui ne voulait pas mourir (santé 92% avant mes tirs) en une dizaine de roquettes de Grad red on red.  ::): 


Lolo se pose au crépuscule.

----------


## Loloborgo

Excellente mission, merci Flappie!


Début de mission, ça décolle tranquillement!


Un Viper au gruyère!


Phoenix qui nettoie le ciel de la menace rouge!

----------


## Jokletox

La surpuissance du combo viseur casque + AIM 9X  :Bave:

----------


## nephyl

> Sondage si vous préférez voler sur la stable ou l'open béta le mardi soir: https://www.strawpoll.me/18999479/r


Il a l'air cassé le sondage  ::XD::  ou on est beaucoup plus que je ne l'imaginais. 

La mission a l'air d'avoir cartonnée, j'espère qu'on la refera quand je serai présent.

----------


## Bacab

Merci pour la soirée d'hier. Va falloir que je m'entraine à gérer les SAM car ma prestation ne fut pas glorieuse. A bientôt j'espère !

----------


## TuxFr78

> Sondage si vous préférez voler sur la stable ou l'open béta le mardi soir: https://www.strawpoll.me/18999479/r


Qui a bourré les urnes ???

----------


## war-p

De mon côté, déjà je décolle, j'attends papagueff... Et je me fais abattre par un 23 devant la PA  ::o:  Je repars avec, je tire sur des sa6 (normalement à distance) mais non, ils sont flemmards. Je me refait abattre... (Mais là c'est de ma faute) Je rerepars, là, tous mes harm font mouche, je tente même les deux bateaux, mais pas moyen de savoir si à ce moment là leurs systèmes de guidage sont encore opérationnels. Bref, j'ai encore du coco, j'ai 2 aim 120c (d'ailleurs l'emport par défaut est une blague, 4 harm et 2 aim7...) Je reste sur zone pour faire le nettoyage, je vois des cibles sur le SA, puis sur le radar, j'essaie de les Locker... Et non, impossible, alors il y en a c'était via transmission datalink, ok, mais d'autres, non ça semblait bien être des cibles trouvées par mon radar, bref, je suis pas expert dans le domaine faut que je m'entraîne. Tout pour rentrer full PC à la baille et apponter, plus ou moins proprement. Soirée correcte.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Merci les coins pour cette soirée ! Bravo à Flappie pour la mission, merci à Lolo, Wanna et Nicolas d'avoir supporté ma n00bitude  :;): 

PS : Merci Lolo pour la photo souvenir  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

Je me tâte et j'arrive pas à me décider. Les soldes sont de retour, je cherche un module à ~30€ pour me changer du F15C que j'ai et avoir enfin un cockpit cliquable. Je viens de choper un T16000 donc ce sera l'occasion de le baptiser. J'aimerai un truc multi-rôles, en tout cas quelque chose qui permette un peu d'attaque au sol. En parallèle évidemment je fantasme sur le 2000C parce que cocorico.

J'ai l'impression que mon choix doit se faire entre le A-10C et le 2000C. Le premier est pur A/S mais je garde des souvenirs sympas de LOMAC avec cet appareil (A-10A il me semble que c'était). Je sais pas quel est le "gap" qualitatif entre le A-10A et le A-10C dans ce jeu vu qu'il y a quand même 20€ d'écart et que je peux presque prendre le 2000C + le A-10A à la place du A-10C seul avec ses campagnes... Côté 2000C, il est rigolo à jouer aussi pour attaquer un navire ou un char de temps en temps ou vaut mieux éviter? Et si je prends le A-10C, les 3 campagnes de training valent-elles le coup?

Sur le 2000C, j'ai cru comprendre que sa principale faiblesse est la faible portée des missiles qui fait qu'on est vite en galère face à des Mig29. Je ne voudrais pas me prendre un module frustrant à voler (je reste super casual dans mon usage, je me fais 1h de mission maxi de temps en temps) qui me désavantage dans le moindre engagement. J'ai conscience aussi d'avoir une belle marge de progression que ce soit en air-air et en air-sol, donc un module qui permette cela serait top.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je me tâte et j'arrive pas à me décider. Les soldes sont de retour, je cherche un module à ~30€ pour me changer du F15C que j'ai et avoir enfin un cockpit cliquable. Je viens de choper un T16000 donc ce sera l'occasion de le baptiser. J'aimerai un truc multi-rôles, en tout cas quelque chose qui permette un peu d'attaque au sol. En parallèle évidemment je fantasme sur le 2000C parce que cocorico.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que mon choix doit se faire entre le A-10C et le 2000C. Le premier est pur A/S mais je garde des souvenirs sympas de LOMAC avec cet appareil (A-10A il me semble que c'était). Je sais pas quel est le "gap" qualitatif entre le A-10A et le A-10C dans ce jeu vu qu'il y a quand même 20€ d'écart et que je peux presque prendre le 2000C + le A-10A à la place du A-10C seul avec ses campagnes... Côté 2000C,


Oublie le A-10A, il n'a pas de cockpit cliquable et n'a pas de pod de désignation. Le A-10C reste une référence en module DCS fini mais c'est 10h d'apprentissage pour commencer à maîtriser le truc.




> il est rigolo à jouer aussi pour attaquer un navire ou un char de temps en temps ou vaut mieux éviter?


Oublie toute de suite tout ce qui est un peut trop dur.




> Sur le 2000C, j'ai cru comprendre que sa principale faiblesse est la faible portée des missiles qui fait qu'on est vite en galère face à des Mig29. Je ne voudrais pas me prendre un module frustrant à voler (je reste super casual dans mon usage, je me fais 1h de mission maxi de temps en temps) qui me désavantage dans le moindre engagement. J'ai conscience aussi d'avoir une belle marge de progression que ce soit en air-air et en air-sol, donc un module qui permette cela serait top.


Mig-29/Mirage c'est kifkif en 1v1 et en terme d'autonomie.

Si tu veux vraiment prendre le A-10A, part directement sur flaming cliff 3 qui a le Su-27, Su-33, Su-25, A-10A et le F-15 que tu as deja.

Sinon en module à environ 30€ tu as le Harrier également qui est un A-10C avec moins d'emport mais plus rapide.

----------


## Genchou

> Le premier est pur A/S mais je garde des souvenirs sympas de LOMAC avec cet appareil (A-10A il me semble que c'était). Je sais pas quel est le "gap" qualitatif entre le A-10A et le A-10C dans ce jeu vu qu'il y a quand même 20€ d'écart et que je peux presque prendre le 2000C + le A-10A à la place du A-10C seul avec ses campagnes...


Le A-10C et celui de FC3 c'est même pas comparable. Le C est un module _full-fidelity_ avec cockpit cliquable et modélisation des systèmes beaucoup plus poussée. Tu sais également faire beaucoup plus de chose grâce aux upgrades systèmes et au TGP (notamment tout ce qui est precision bombing). L'A-10C reste le module mètre-étalon de DCS en terme de qualité et de complétitude. Si je devais recommander un module ce serait celui-là.

Au niveau du M2000, c'est un très chouette module mais moins qualitatif (même si Razbam fait des gros efforts) et offre moins de diversité je trouve.

----------


## Flappie

> La mission a l'air d'avoir cartonnée, j'espère qu'on la refera quand je serai présent.


T'inquiète pas, on ne l'a pas terminée. On la refera, en mieux.  ::): 




> Merci pour la soirée d'hier. Va falloir que je m'entraine à gérer les SAM car ma prestation ne fut pas glorieuse. A bientôt j'espère !


J'ai pas fait mieux ! Pour info, le navire que tu as tapé au tout début (qui fumait noir) n'avait pris que 8% de dégât. C'est lui qui nous a pourri la soirée, alors qu'on s'acharnait sur l'autre, a qui on a infligé 90% de dégâts à nous deux. Je déclencherai le script plus tôt la prochaine fois.




> De mon côté, déjà je décolle, j'attends papagueff... Et je me fais abattre par un 23 devant la PA  Je repars avec, je tire sur des sa6 (normalement à distance) mais non, ils sont flemmards. Je me refait abattre... (Mais là c'est de ma faute) Je rerepars, là, tous mes harm font mouche, je tente même les deux bateaux, mais pas moyen de savoir si à ce moment là leurs systèmes de guidage sont encore opérationnels. Bref, j'ai encore du coco, j'ai 2 aim 120c (d'ailleurs l'emport par défaut est une blague, 4 harm et 2 aim7...)


Je vais corriger le problème des 23 trop agressifs. Nico m'a expliqué ce que j'avais foiré.
Pour les emports en full SEAD, tu voulais des AIM-120 ? Je les ai proscris parce que c'était le boulot de la CAP (qui s'est très bien débrouillée d'ailleurs, je trouve).




> Merci les coins pour cette soirée ! Bravo à Flappie pour la mission, merci à Lolo, Wanna et Nicolas d'avoir supporté ma n00bitude


Content que ça vous ait plu.  ::): 




> Je me tâte et j'arrive pas à me décider. Les soldes sont de retour, je cherche un module à ~30€ pour me changer du F15C que j'ai et avoir enfin un cockpit cliquable. Je viens de choper un T16000 donc ce sera l'occasion de le baptiser. J'aimerai un truc multi-rôles, en tout cas quelque chose qui permette un peu d'attaque au sol. En parallèle évidemment je fantasme sur le 2000C parce que cocorico.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que mon choix doit se faire entre le A-10C et le 2000C. Le premier est pur A/S mais je garde des souvenirs sympas de LOMAC avec cet appareil (A-10A il me semble que c'était). Je sais pas quel est le "gap" qualitatif entre le A-10A et le A-10C dans ce jeu vu qu'il y a quand même 20€ d'écart et que je peux presque prendre le 2000C + le A-10A à la place du A-10C seul avec ses campagnes... Côté 2000C, il est rigolo à jouer aussi pour attaquer un navire ou un char de temps en temps ou vaut mieux éviter? Et si je prends le A-10C, les 3 campagnes de training valent-elles le coup?
> 
> Sur le 2000C, j'ai cru comprendre que sa principale faiblesse est la faible portée des missiles qui fait qu'on est vite en galère face à des Mig29. Je ne voudrais pas me prendre un module frustrant à voler (je reste super casual dans mon usage, je me fais 1h de mission maxi de temps en temps) qui me désavantage dans le moindre engagement. J'ai conscience aussi d'avoir une belle marge de progression que ce soit en air-air et en air-sol, donc un module qui permette cela serait top.


Bienvenue Qiou87, c'est le moment d'acheter en effet, profite des promos ! Si j'ai bien compris, tu veux plutôt jouer en solo ?

Le gap entre l'A-10A et l'A-10C est énorme en terme d'avionique. Pour forcer le trait : tu peux tirer un Maverick en 10 secondes sur le premier, et il te faudra environ une minute sur le second, le temps de jongler avec tes MFCD. L'A-10C est un concentré de technologie, et soit on adore, soit on déteste. Moi je déteste, donc je laisse les autres t'en dire du bien.  ::ninja:: 

Le M-2000C est un pur chasseur moyenne portée, mais il peut tirer aussi : tirer des GBU quand un autre appareil éclaire la cible au laser, tirer des bombes lissess, des roquettes, ou encore au canon. Il n'est donc pas indiqué contre les navires armés, sauf ceux qu'il peut survoler sans se faire tirer dessus (ce qu'on a fait dans la mission d'hier, en Harrier). Tu l'auras compris, en air-sol, le Mirage n'est autonome que pour frapper du "mou".
Pour la partie air-air, quand le Mirage est bien maîtrisé, on peut faire des merveilles. En multi, certains ne jurent que par lui, même avec des Su-27 en face. Gros défaut du Mirage en ce moment : ses systèmes sont apparemment tout pétés. Pas sûr que tu prennes ton pied tout de suite, donc.

Si tu veux un mix CAS/CAP idéal, il faut plutôt miser sur le F/A-18C (pas fini) actuellement à -25%, ou le F-14B (pas encore soldé). Je ne te conseille pas le F-16C qui sort tout juste de l’œuf, même si on dirait qu'il sera complété plus rapidement que le Hornet. En dehors de ces trois appareils multi-rôle, tu n'as que des avions fortement orientés CAS (Harrier, Viggen, A-10C...) ou CAP (M-2000C, MiG-21, F-5E...). Il y a aussi les hélicos mais ça n'a pas l'air de te tenter donc je ne développe pas.

Pour finir, le JF-17 sortira début décembre. C'est un illustre inconnu multi-rôle qui a beaucoup à apporter, mais plutôt orienté CAS. Il sera apparemment quasi complet au lancement, et il sera probablement bradé pendant quelques semaines. Moi, je te recommande l'AV-8B Harrier, mais il n'est pas taillé du tout pour la CAP.

*CAP = Combat Air Patrol (chasse)
CAS = Close Air Support (attaque sol)


EDIT: Au fait, si tu veux voler en multi avec nous, tu es le bienvenu. Il y a toujours une bonne âme pour t'apprendre comment marche ton appareil, et on apprend bien plus vite comme ça.

----------


## Sigps220

Et le Viggen ? 
C'est aussi du pur A/S mais il est très rapide et fait pour voler au ras du sol. Il y a un vrai plaisir à piloter l'appareil et les systèmes d'armes sont assez simples à maîtriser. Bonus, se poser est super simple avec l'inverseur de poussée et l'automanette des gaz. 

Le 2000 est pas mal, plutôt typé A/A avec également des systèmes assez simples. J'ai l'impression que le module est pas mal en chantier en ce moment car Razbam l'a bien modifié suite à des échanges avec l'Armée de l'Air. 
Le Harrier semble sympa (je l'ai pas), mais semble un poil plus compliqué à maîtriser en terme de pilotage. 

La difficulté c'est qu'au final DCS me semble plus "à l'aise" dans un contexte A/S. L'environnement A/A est parfois plus frustant entre la difficulté à voir les cibles, la physique des missiles perfectibles et les radars qui sont parfois pêtés (aujourd'hui c'est le 2000, mais le Hornet avait eu des soucis avant). 

P.S : Je ne suis pas mort, mais mon temps de vol s'est considérablement réduit suite à l'arrivé d'un mini Sig qui a le RWR qui s'alarme souvent et à besoins d'être protégé en plus il vient souvent se ravitailler au Tanker-biberon. 

Je devrais me faire embaucher par Saab, j'ai l'impression d'être un Commercial au salon du Bourget.

----------


## Flappie

> Et le Viggen ? 
> [...]
> P.S : Je ne suis pas mort, mais mon temps de vol s'est considérablement réduit suite à l'arrivé d'un mini Sig qui a le RWR qui s'alarme souvent et à besoins d'être protégé en plus il vient souvent se ravitailler au Tanker-biberon.


Le Viggen, je ne le conseille pas à tout le monde. Son pilotage est simple, mais son avionique est alambiquée et c'est un OVNI (pas de carte à bord, configuration via des codes à 6 chiffres, etc.). Je pense qu'un Harrier, s'il est plus compliqué à faire décoller et à poser au début, est plus adapté pour quelqu'un qui a peu de temps à y consacrer.

Félicitations pour le mini-Sig ! Il a combien d'heures de vol ?

----------


## nephyl

Le Viggen c'est très spécialisé.
Le module le plus polyvalent c'est le F-18 mais il est un peu plus cher(j'ai pas les prix en €)
Le M2000 a une campagne qui est reconnue pour être la meilleur dans DCS. Ça peut être un plus si c'est ce qui t'intéresse.

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai le même problème que toi Sig, c'est pour ça que je vise surtout le jeu solo. J'ai rien contre le multi, mais libérer un créneau fixe c'est pas facile. Ca et j'ai un taf qui me fait bouger régulièrement. Dommage car vos missions sont carrément sexy. Peut-être que si ça s'organise en week-end je peux l'envisager.

Le délire des 10h pour apprendre les systèmes ça n'a pas l'air pour moi. Honnêtement le F-15C j'ai mis 2min à le faire décoller depuis le hangar (facile avec la checklist), le vol était instinctif (facile avec la puissaaaance). Me reste à améliorer mes performances en CAP (pour l'instant je fais 1-2 victimes IA avant de me faire fumer...) mais avec un manche à la place du pad je pense que ce sera déjà bien plus aisé. Je cherche donc un truc à priori aussi abordable et "fun", avec une marge de progression quand même. Mais clairement je garde un souvenir chaleureux de missions CAS dans LOMAC et j'ai envie de pouvoir m'en refaire. Si le Mirage ne sait pas faire ce type de mission en solo, je vais attendre un peu pour le prendre.

Je vais creuser votre histoire de Viggen/Harrier du coup, un avion qui vole plus vite que le A-10 et soit facile à piloter proche du sol ça me plaît énormément comme concept. Le F/A-18 me chauffe carrément mais j'avais peur de l'aspect "early access since 2018", et un peu du prix.

----------


## Sigps220

> Le Viggen, je ne le conseille pas à tout le monde. Son pilotage est simple, mais son avionique est alambiquée et c'est un OVNI (pas de carte à bord, configuration via des codes à 6 chiffres, etc.). Je pense qu'un Harrier, s'il est plus compliqué à faire décoller et à poser au début, est plus adapté pour quelqu'un qui a peu de temps à y consacrer.
> 
> Félicitations pour le mini-Sig ! Il a combien d'heures de vol ?


6 semaines pour mini-Sig ! Ca fait encore peu d'heures de vols, tout n'est pas encore très fonctionnel. 




> J'ai le même problème que toi Sig, c'est pour ça que je vise surtout le jeu solo. J'ai rien contre le multi, mais libérer un créneau fixe c'est pas facile. Ca et j'ai un taf qui me fait bouger régulièrement. Dommage car vos missions sont carrément sexy. Peut-être que si ça s'organise en week-end je peux l'envisager.
> 
> Le délire des 10h pour apprendre les systèmes ça n'a pas l'air pour moi. Honnêtement le F-15C j'ai mis 2min à le faire décoller depuis le hangar (facile avec la checklist), le vol était instinctif (facile avec la puissaaaance). Me reste à améliorer mes performances en CAP (pour l'instant je fais 1-2 victimes IA avant de me faire fumer...) mais avec un manche à la place du pad je pense que ce sera déjà bien plus aisé. Je cherche donc un truc à priori aussi abordable et "fun", avec une marge de progression quand même. Mais clairement je garde un souvenir chaleureux de missions CAS dans LOMAC et j'ai envie de pouvoir m'en refaire. Si le Mirage ne sait pas faire ce type de mission en solo, je vais attendre un peu pour le prendre.
> 
> Je vais creuser votre histoire de Viggen/Harrier du coup, un avion qui vole plus vite que le A-10 et soit facile à piloter proche du sol ça me plaît énormément comme concept. Le F/A-18 me chauffe carrément mais j'avais peur de l'aspect "early access since 2018", et un peu du prix.


Le Hornet a beau être en Early Access, il est plutôt bien avancé et il est déjà possible de bien s'amuser avec. Les principaux manques : 
- Les modes avancées du radar qui permettent de cibler plusieurs appareils en même temps et donc d'exploiter à fond les AIM-120
- Le radar A/G, même si a priori il est peu utilisé en réel. La doctrine d'emploi étant plutôt sur du vol en altitude qu'à fond les ballons en fond de vallée. 

Le Viggen a une avionique bien particulière, une sorte de mélange d'ordinateur assez moderne et de centrale à l'ancienne. Au final, au début, il vaut mieux avoir une tablette / 2ème écran pour aider à la mise en route de l'appareil.
Le manque de carte ne m'a jamais gêné sur le Viggen, mais c'est vrai que ça nécessite de "préparer" la mission et de prévisualiser son trajet. Du coup, ça marche bien sur des vols fait en une fois, mais si jamais tu est interrompu pendant ton vol ça peut être difficile pour le reprendre.

----------


## Flappie

> Le manque de carte ne m'a jamais gêné sur le Viggen, mais c'est vrai que ça nécessite de "préparer" la mission et de prévisualiser son trajet. Du coup, ça marche bien sur des vols fait en une fois, mais si jamais tu est interrompu pendant ton vol ça peut être difficile pour le reprendre.


_Une "carte" ? Là où l'on va, on n'a pas besoin de... "carte" !_ 



Le problème du Viggen sans carte, c'est que tu ne peux pas improviser en air-sol, ou alors il faut de très bons yeux pour trouver les cibles.

----------


## Sigps220

Viggen et improvisation c'est assez incompatible. Il n'est vraiment pertinent que pour faire de la frappe ciblée sur des objectifs déjà connu. Chercher une cible avec le Maverick c'est hyper compliqué, sauf à savoir où elle se trouve (un avion sur un parking d'aéroport c'est possible mais on trouvera pas un tank dans une clairière). 

La frappe navale c'est la seule chose qui permet un peu d'improvisation car le radar permet de trouver le contact.

Je trouve que pour pouvoir bien utiliser un appareil dans DCS, il faut regarder pourquoi l'avion véritable à été conçu. Les raisons de sa conception, la logique suivie se traduit dans les caractéristiques de l'avion et son système d'arme.

----------


## Qiou87

> Le Viggen a une avionique bien particulière, une sorte de mélange d'ordinateur assez moderne et de centrale à l'ancienne. Au final, au début, il vaut mieux avoir une tablette / 2ème écran pour aider à la mise en route de l'appareil.
> Le manque de carte ne m'a jamais gêné sur le Viggen, mais c'est vrai que ça nécessite de "préparer" la mission et de prévisualiser son trajet. Du coup, ça marche bien sur des vols fait en une fois, mais si jamais tu est interrompu pendant ton vol ça peut être difficile pour le reprendre.


A oui ton mini-Sig est encore plus jeune que ma mini-Qiou (4 mois bientôt). Mais je sens qu'avec elle aussi l'early access va durer un moment, elle vient à peine de recevoir le module de préhension.  ::ninja:: 

La tablette de toute façon je fais forcément, je me rappelle pas de tous les bindings c'est plus simple d'avoir sa checklist sur un Docs ouvert à côté en mettant les bindings à côté de chaque action.

C'est d'ailleurs curieux ce mélange d'appareils dans DCS, majoritairement on voit des appareils type 80's-90's mais avec parfois des missiles ou avionique des 00's. Manque plus qu'un module F-22A pour fumer totalement les matchups.  ::P:

----------


## partizan

Rapide débriefing des baguettes :
Premier vol
Passes sur objectif bord du lac sud ouest krasno en coop avec Viper Lolo
3 gbu hit pour leader + 1 pour wingman
1 MiG 29 qui venait nous renifler abattu fox2
1 Su 25 ayant bombardé krasno abattu canon

Second vol
8 Mk82 sur T72 au WPT 2 : pas de good kill

Bonne soirée avec 2 rearm puis un kia au-dessus de maykop (strela)

----------


## war-p

Perso je te dirai aussi le f18, effectivement il manque pas mal de choses (radar etc) mais tu peux déjà faire le principal avec et t'éclater. Et puis c'est la joie d'utiliser des stand off weapons  :Bave:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Au fait c'est qui qu'a fait le Blue On Blue ?  ::XD::

----------


## TuxFr78

Pour une fois c’est pas moi  ::):

----------


## Bacab

> _Une "carte" ? Là où l'on va, on n'a pas besoin de... "carte" !_ 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/11/27/782c...eb265788d6.jpg
> 
> Le problème du Viggen sans carte, c'est que tu ne peux pas improviser en air-sol, ou alors il faut de très bons yeux pour trouver les cibles.


J’entretiens une relation amour/haine avec le Viggen : d'un coté c'est un avion plaisant à piloter, dont l'avionique est assez facile à comprendre et , de l'autre, je m'ennuie très vite sur cet avion car il ne peut pas faire grand chose. Après avoir gouté au Harrier j'aurais du mal à revenir sur le Viggen.

----------


## Flappie

Je pense que j'adore autant ces deux appareils (ou plutôt ces deux OVNIS) en solo. Mais quand il s'agit de voler en multi, je préfère nettement le Harrier parce qu'il me permet de voler avec la bande (vol en haute alti, outils permettant de retrouver facilement les copains, buddy lasing...). Le Viggen à côté, c'est un vol coupé du monde, car au ras du sol et avec une mission souvent complètement différente des autres car taillées sur mesure pour la bestiole.

Toutefois, ces derniers mardis, on s'est fait un raid multijoueurs à 4 Viggen, puis un autre à 2 Viggen, et j'ai bien kiffé l'expérience.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai mis à jour la mission d'hier, _Caviar sandwich_, en v2.

-Les appareils jouables qui spawnaient à Krasnodar spawnent désormais à Maykop
-Les appareils russes ne devraient plus quitter le périmètre qui leur est assigné
-Suppression du groupe de Hornet "CAP Krasno"
-Groupe Tomcat redirigé vers la "CAP Novo"
-Tarawa dédié aux 4 Harrier
-Washington dédié aux 4 Tomcat
-Stennis dédié aux 8 Hornet
-Léger recul du SA-10 vers le nord ouest
-Léger avancement des 2 navires russes au sud
-Indivisualisation du script de dégâts fait aux défenses des 2 navires russes (on va carrément moins en chier)

A noter que les fréquences du datalink F-14 fonctionnent au moins en solo. Je pense que c'est l'ajout des Harrier au Washington qui avait foutu le boxon. A confirmer en multi, je testerai demain si une Autruche se porte volontaire. Je vous propose de la refaire dès que les release et OB seront à nouveau "fusionnées".

EDIT: 
L'OB de DCS a été mise à jour. Surprise : la première version du chat vocal intégré est disponible. Il y a apparemment une chambre par camp, plus une chambre commune.  ::): 
Il faudra peut-être ouvrir le port 10309 en UDP+TCP sur la box de l'hôte pour en profiter. A terme, le port utilisé sera le même que pour DCS (10308).

----------


## Genchou

Chouettes modifs !  ::):  La mission était assez marrante et je serai chaud de la retenter (mais ça dépendra de si vous passez OB ou pas). Sinon, si je peux communiquer une petite requête dans les missions : essaie d'inclure au moins deux tankers (boom et basket pour satisfaire tout le monde) même si on peut se débrouiller sans. Avoir un tanker ajoute un confort non-négligeable en mission pour qui sait l'utiliser et c'est un exercice super fun.

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon, si je peux communiquer une petite requête dans les missions : essaie d'inclure au moins deux tankers (boom et basket pour satisfaire tout le monde) même si on peut se débrouiller sans. Avoir un tanker ajoute un confort non-négligeable en mission pour qui sait l'utiliser et c'est un exercice super fun.


C'est noté.  ::): 


Des nouvelles de Deka et du JF-17 à venir dans une interview (je traduis en français une interview chinoise traduite en anglais, y'aura peut-être des bêtises dans le lot) :




> L'appareil sera quasi complet à sa sortie. Le ravito en vol n'est pas encore implémenté. Le modèle de dommage n'est pas terminé.
> 
> Il coûtera à terme 80 dollars (72 €), mais sera soldé à 70 dollars (63 €) dès le 3 décembre prochain dans la boutique de Deka (plus de détails à la fin de cette semaine), et dès le 4 décembre chez ED.
> 
> Deka aimerait bien modéliser ensuite un Shenyang J-8II ou un encore Nanchang Q-5, mais rien de concret à ce jour. Pas d'hélicos chinois au programme, a priori. Ni Chengdu J-20, mais c'était évident. Ni appareils russes modernes, type Su-27M3 ou Su-35. 
> 
> Le cockpit est uniquement disponible en anglais, mais si ça vous chante, vous pourrez afficher les infobulles en chinois. Fastoche 
> 
> Pas de datalink avec le J-11A.
> ...



Je jette le pavé dans la mare. Qui est intéressé par l'achat du JF-17 ? Personnellement, je vais me ruer dessus vu que je commence à maîtriser tous mes appareils acquis dernièrement.

----------


## Jokletox

Pour ma part plus d'achat pour DCS pour le moment. Je sais que le JF17 n'est pas fait par ED mais tant pis, il m'intéresse beaucoup mais y'a trop de problème et de manque pour que j'y refoute du fric.

----------


## nephyl

> Je jette le pavé dans la mare. Qui est intéressé par l'achat du JF-17 ? Personnellement, je vais me ruer dessus vu que je commence à maîtriser tous mes appareils acquis dernièrement.


Je vais attendre les premier retours. Si c'est positif, je vais le prendre.

----------


## war-p

> C'est noté. 
> 
> 
> Des nouvelles de Deka et du JF-17 à venir dans une interview (je traduis en français une interview chinoise traduite en anglais, y'aura peut-être des bêtises dans le lot) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je jette le pavé dans la mare. Qui est intéressé par l'achat du JF-17 ? Personnellement, je vais me ruer dessus vu que je commence à maîtriser tous mes appareils acquis dernièrement.


Perso je le prendrai pas, mais ça fait un counter part très intéressant face au F18/F16, capacités similaires, côté exotique tout ça tout ça, manque plus qu'un théâtre cohérent pour le place dedans.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Pour ma part plus d'achat pour DCS pour le moment. Je sais que le JF17 n'est pas fait par ED mais tant pis, il m'intéresse beaucoup mais y'a trop de problème et de manque pour que j'y refoute du fric.


Peut être un jour histoire de passer rouge en PvP de temps en temps mais je vais d’abord craquer pour le F16 je pense quand il sera un peu plus mûr
Je préférerais quand même un su27 ou un mig29 non fc3

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je jette le pavé dans la mare. Qui est intéressé par l'achat du JF-17 ? Personnellement, je vais me ruer dessus vu que je commence à maîtriser tous mes appareils acquis dernièrement.


Je pense que je vais faire comme Patou et j'attend surtout de savoir ce qu'il sais faire et si il n'a pas des limites comme un viggen ou un F-5. Pour 40€ je l'aurai pris sans soucis même si il n'aurait été qu'un F-5++ mais pour 80€ je préfère attendre de voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre: emport (capacité de faire du A-A viable (pas à la F-5-3) tout en ayant un emport A-S intéressant + carburant) et capacité de faire des missions variés: aussi bien faire des attaque sans waypoint, que des attaques précises.
En fait ma grande crainte c'est d'avoir un F-5++ avec un emporte air-air et air-sol plus important et moderne mais être limité à 2 missiles A-A et 2*2 bombes (+ un bidon de carburant) au maximum.


Edit: Je viens de regarder dans mon "encyclopédie du matériel de guerre actuel" (Command Modern Operation) et j'ai bien la confirmation que cette avion est plus un F-5 survitaminé qu'un multirole ou même un Harrier de capacité air-sol (aller, je vais dire que c'est un mirage 2000 ++ en attaque au sol en espérant que ce ne soit pas un mirage 2000 -- en A-A):

Donc pour résumer:
- appareil pakistanais construit par des chinois
- Emport: bombe lisse, bombe planante GPS,  missile avec une porté de 1 à 60nm (donc pas équivalent d'un Maverick à priori mais d'une d'un Harpoon modifié) et possibilité de faire du SEAD
- PAS de TGP ou équivalent
Conclusion: oui bof pour 80€, ok pour 40€ voir 50€

Pour info le F-18 (marin 2008, c'est ca : https://ibb.co/YZcSwwf)

----------


## Flappie

Tu m'as un peu refroidi, là ! Pas de TGP, pas de bombes/missiles laser, c'est dommage pour un appareil avant tout air-sol.
Je vais attendre les retours comme Patou.

----------


## frostphoenyx

HS : c'est bien Command Modern Operation ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> HS : c'est bien Command Modern Operation ?


C'est même carrément top  ::ninja::

----------


## nephyl

C'est pas le block 1 qui sera dispo mais un avion entre le block 1 et 2. 
T'as oublié les rockets laser  :B): 
Il n'y a pas le WMD-7 comme TGP?

Sinon oui c'est un petit avion comparé au 18, mais bon il a un loadout correct. 
En A/A c'est 4 FOX3 + 2 FOX2 + 2 bidon. Il y a de quoi faire.

----------


## nephyl

J'ai regardé il y a bien le WMD-7 en position central comme TGP.
Ils ont même fait des démo du A/G radar mais ce ne sera pas dispo à la release.

----------


## Empnicolas

> C'est pas le block 1 qui sera dispo mais un avion entre le block 1 et 2. 
> T'as oublié les rockets laser 
> Il n'y a pas le WMD-7 comme TGP?
> 
> Sinon oui c'est un petit avion comparé au 18, mais bon il a un loadout correct. 
> En A/A c'est 4 FOX3 + 2 FOX2 + 2 bidon. Il y a de quoi faire.


Effectivement, il semblerai que ce soit le block2 qui sera dans DCS (block2 datant de 2015).

Je viens de re-regarder les vidéo fait par Deka, à priori il y a bien un "TGP"(https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOa...WIuOQ/videos):



En tout cas, cela n'enlève rien à ma sensation bizarre avec ce module: module très (trop récent: 2015) fait une team chinoise et qui ne vole que dans l'armée pakistanaise......
Et pour moi même si il y a un TGP, je trouve l'emport pas forcement bandant car soit des bombes/JSOW/Harpoon équivalent soit de la bombe lisse (et peut être des bombes laser) et la configuration CAP décrite par Patou.
En tout cas de mon coté, je reste sur un gros: à voir (pour "80€").


Edit:
Image tiré du facebook de Deka avec les emports possibles:


L'emport fait un peu mon ridicule effectivement.

----------


## Flappie

Je me disais aussi, c'était curieux. J'avais regardé cette vidéo en diagonale et ça m'étonnait que la vue caméra avec un zoom aussi puissant provienne du nez d'un missile plutôt que d'un TGP.

Le côté "seulement volé par une armée" n'enlève rien au Viggen, mon cher.  :;): 
Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le module représente un avion si récent et si peu connu qu'on pourrait douter de sa fidélité au vrai appareil. Mais peu m'importe : il nous faut un avion rouge full fidelity aussi bien pourvu en armement que les bleus, et c'est le premier à arriver.

----------


## nephyl

> ...
> En tout cas de mon coté, je reste sur un gros: à voir (pour "80€").
> ...


Il y aura une réduction de 10 balles au lancement.
Le tarif ne me parait pas ridicule pour un avion avec des systèmes modernes et des armements nouveaux par rapport à ceux déjà dispo. 
Le F-16 est au même tarif et il n'a aucun nouvel armement. 

Après il est entre les mains des vidéastes depuis qques jours. On aura sûrement des reviews d'ici à la sortie.

----------


## Genchou

C’est pas un avion anodin, si je ne m’abuse c’est un étrange mix de plusieurs designs: F-5, F-16, MiG-21, MiG-29. Ça se voit beaucoup à la tronche du bouzin. Rien qu’en terme de design ça offre quelque chose de très très interessant. Ce sera, si je me trompe pas, le seul avion avec un vrai “glass cockpit” de DCS et celui avec les systèmes les plus modernes et avec l’intégration la plus poussée. Un beau petit strike fighter versatile qui semble apporter une belle efficacité. Je suis curieux de voir les prochaines vidéos de Jabbers et Redkite pour voir de quoi il en retourne concrètement.

Personnellement il ne m’excite pas beaucoup, mais on ne peut pas lui enlever qu’il arrive à point nommé pour offrir un adversaire de taille au bloc bleu surreprésenté. J’espère pour Deka que ce sera un beau lancement et que la qualité de leur travail mettra un petit coup de pied au cul d’ED, qui s’éparpille beaucoup trop et fait un taf vraiment moyen depuis quelques années. Beaucoup considèrent que Deka fout un peu la honte à ED comparé au F-16 et j’ai tendance à être d’accord. La comparaison est pas 100% fair-play étant donné qu’ED ne taf pas que sur le F-16, mais ils ont donné le bâton pour se faire battre et le contraste de sérieux entre leur travail et celui de Heatblur et Deka est beaucoup trop marqué pour qu’on n’en parle pas.

De mon point de vue, ce JF-17 est la sortie la plus importante/majeure dans DCS depuis le F-14, autant en terme de qualité que d’impact sur la communauté.

----------


## Tugais

> Perso je le prendrai pas, mais ça fait un counter part très intéressant face au F18/F16, capacités similaires, côté exotique tout ça tout ça, manque plus qu'un théâtre cohérent pour le place dedans.


Pour le théâtre d'opérations Deka aimerait proposer la Mer de Chine, en gros Taiwan. Ce serait absolument génial pour être franc, c'est à mon sens l'un des hotspots les plus intéressants à modéliser et on pourrait y inclure un paquet de modules déjà dispo.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> C'est même carrément top


Merci  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

Je trouve perso qu'on néglige le F16 comme avion Rouge. On peut aisément trouver des idées de scénarios où le Viper pourrait se trouver en opposition à des avions Blues (voir même à d'autres F16). Bon par contre, difficile d'imaginer un camp rouge mélangeant des Mig et des Viper. 
Exemple des escarmouches entre la Turquie (F16) et la Grèce (M2K) il y a quelques années. On pourrait imaginer un scénario où un groupe aéronaval US intervient sur la zone.

----------


## Flappie

J'y ai déjà pensé, et c'est vrai qu'en période de "fusion release/OB", il y a assez de F-16C d'un côté et de F/A-18C de l'autre.  ::):  Ça me donne des idées... mais je propose d'attendre que ces deux appareils obtiennent leur TWS.

Et peut-être qu'un jour aussi nous aurons des livrées étrangères pour le Viper (une seule livrée, américaine, à ce jour).

----------


## ajcrou

Et après un gros mois, mon Warthog est de nouveau dispo.

Donc pour information, si cela peut servir à d'autres personnes en cas de besoin.

Comme indiqué ici, la panne provenait bien d'un court-circuit dans l'USB ou la carte électronique présente dans la base du joystick. Sur les conseils de différentes personnes sous le forum C6, on m'a indiqué qu'il était possible de commander auprès de Thrustmaster en pièce détachée : l'ensemble comportant le câble USB et la carte électronique de la base du Flight Stick (HOTAS WARTHOG STICK BASE MAIN PCB : 34.20€ la pièce auquel il faudra ajouter 12.17€ par FedEx).
Le changement de la carte est très facile à faire (juste une petite soudure à défaire et refaire pour l'un des fil, j'ai bien stressé vu mes piètres compétences en la matière), puis lancement du logiciel de calibration.
Et le Joystick est de nouveau fonctionnel pour un coût relativement modéré.
(à noter qu'il est possible de faire de même en cas de problème équivalent sur le throttle).

----------


## Flappie

Ah, super ! Merci pour l'info. On t'attend de pied ferme pour nos prochaines missions.  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

> J'y ai déjà pensé, et c'est vrai qu'en période de "fusion release/OB", il y a assez de F-16C d'un côté et de F/A-18C de l'autre.  Ça me donne des idées... mais je propose d'attendre que ces deux appareils obtiennent leur TWS.
> 
> Et peut-être qu'un jour aussi nous aurons des livrées étrangères pour le Viper (une seule livrée, américaine, à ce jour).


Une autre idée de scénario un peu mixte c'est d'utiliser le Caucase pour représenter le golfe de Finlande. La situation là-bas est suffisamment variée pour envisager des choses assez étrange : 
- F18 Finlandais + Mig 21
- F16 Norvégien
- Viggen Suédois, le F18 peut être utilisé pour figurer le Grippen
- Evidemment tous les avions Rouges pour l'URSS / Russie

On peut imaginer classiquement une coalition Fin + Suède + Nor contre l'ogre soviétique qui attaque ou une Finlande divisée avec des forces armées qui seraient devenues fantoche des Russes ou encore une alliance Norvège + Russie contre Suède et autres (qui à dit Occupied ?  ::ninja::  )

----------


## ajcrou

> Ah, super ! Merci pour l'info. On t'attend de pied ferme pour nos prochaines missions.


Oui, mardi prochain pas possible. Par contre dispo à partir des suivants pour continuer mon apprentissage sur le Viggen.

----------


## Bacab

Je trouve le JF-17 très intéressant mais je ne l'achèterais pas ou alors pas tout de suite. Je ne joue déjà pas assez régulièrement à la moitié des modules. Et puis les avions avec un radar m'énervent dans DCS (sauf le MiG-21 même s'il est régulièrement perclus de bug).

----------


## Empnicolas

Les nouveautés du F-16

----------


## Loloborgo

> La surpuissance du combo viseur casque + AIM 9X


C'est une vrai fusée dis-donc! Vivement son ajout sur le Viper!  :Bave: 





> Merci les coins pour cette soirée ! Bravo à Flappie pour la mission, merci à Lolo, Wanna et Nicolas d'avoir supporté ma n00bitude 
> PS : Merci Lolo pour la photo souvenir


De rien Frost! On a assuré, malgré tous les efforts de Flappie pour nous abattre à la première occasion!  ::XD:: 





> Toutefois, ces derniers mardis, on s'est fait un raid multijoueurs à 4 Viggen, puis un autre à 2 Viggen, et j'ai bien kiffé l'expérience.


Je confirme, à refaire très vite! (Enfin avant que j'oublie tout sur ce merveilleux appareil!)  ::happy2:: 



Concernant le JF-17, je ne craquerai pas non plus de suite, ici aussi trop de modules pas encore maîtrisés, mais je vais suivre les premiers retours avec interêt, et si l'avion est aussi aboutie à la release que c'qui est annoncé, alors j'espère qu'ED sera attentif aussi, ils ont des choses à en apprendre!  ::ninja::

----------


## Empnicolas

> C'est une vrai fusée dis-donc! Vivement son ajout sur le Viper!


Il est deja présent sur le F-16c (faut mettre le 9X en Bore et non slave).

----------


## Loloborgo

Oups merci de l'info Nico, je suis DCS là d'ailleurs je vais tester!

PS: _Je suis sur le TS d'ailleurs, si qq'un est dispo pour voler tranquillou..._

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour tous ces tutos, Nico. Je serai content de les avoir quand je craquerai pour le F-16.  ::):

----------


## Loloborgo

Je suis justement en train de visionner ses tutos sur le Hornet!  :^_^:

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai encore besoin de conseils. J'ai reçu mon T16000, c'est vachement mieux qu'au pad (coucou 6 kills en une mission, mais un con m'a percé le réservoir avec son canon et je finis crashé dans un champ à cause d'une panne totale). J'ai juste un souci: au pad le 2e joystick permet de voir autour de soi, donc de suivre sa cible en tournoyant. Je sais qu'il existe un TrackIR mais c'est cher et en plus je trouve pas ça pratique (faut des capteurs, etc.). Je sais que je peux aussi utiliser le POV sur le joystick, mais c'est un peu basique. Y'a d'autres options auxquelles je n'aurai pas pensé? La souris c'est bien chiant aussi, vu qu'il faut la manipuler de la main gauche et que celle-ci est déjà en charge de pas mal de choses en combat (dont les contre-mesures et les modes radar).

Et la réponse "casque VR" est déjà envisagée, c'est prévu en janvier.  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Si le casque VR est prévu en janvier, il ne vaut mieux pas que tu investisses trop, en effet ! Pour les mouvements de tête, certains utilisent le stick de leur pad en complément du joystick, mais je suppose que cette solution ne te convient pas trop, sinon tu ne nous demanderais pas une autre solution.

Le TrackIR est assez cher, il est vrai (~150 € avec frais de port pour la version "casquette"). Mais il existe une solution à bas coût si tu es un tout petit peu bricoleur. Tux78fr pourra t'en parler mais il n'est pas le seul à l'utiliser ici, je crois : le hack du PS3 Eye. 

Une fois la caméra PS3 Eye acquise, tu as plusieurs solutions. La plus populaire est celle du Delan Clip, mais il faut encore passer à la caisse. Il est également possible de tout faire soi-même pour réduire les coûts à une trentaine d'euros, PS3 Eye incluse.

Ça tombe bien que tu poses la question, parce que j'ai ouvert hier une nouvelle section de notre wiki portant sur les accessoires autres que HOTAS et palonniers. Donc s'il y a des canards qui veulent partager leur expérience à propos des alternatives au TrackIR, qu'ils se lâchent.

----------


## Qiou87

Ouais, en gros j'ai demandé que des cartes cadeau à Noël pour me choper un Rift S juste après le nouvel an. Vu les jeux que j'affectionne (voiture et avion) ça me semblait une évolution logique maintenant que la techno a l'air de mûrir et pas juste d'être une "mode".

J'ajoute que le stick m'a permis d'être beaucoup plus serein sur l'atterrissage aussi. Autant se poser au pad avec un avion à hélice (dans MS Flight) c'était de la tarte, autant un jet c'est un peu plus sensible avec la vitesse. Dès mon premier essai j'ai pu poser le F15 comme une mariée et pile au centre de la piste, c'était nettement plus agréable.

En clair pour la vision soit je bricole un truc pour un mois, soit je prends mon mal en patience avec le POV et je m'entraîne à faire du BVR à l'AIM120 histoire de pas avoir besoin de tourner la tête.  ::ninja::

----------


## nephyl

T'as déjà essayé la VR sur un jeu d'avion? Certain ne jurent que par ça. D'autre sont plus mitigés. 
C'est très impressionnant et immersif mais pour moi c'est trop inconfortable pour une longue session.  
- Le principal problème pour moi est que j'ai trop la nausée quand je manœuvre l'avion (pas pratique sur une simu de combat). 
- Ensuite il y a la limite de résolution (c'est un peu l'équivalent de jouer en 720p sur un écran) 
- Pour certains jeux dont DCS les perf ne sont pas au rdv ce qui aggrave les problèmes de nausée... 
- Ça chauffe beaucoup et c'est inutilisable en été pour bcp.
- Ce n'est pas très plug and play dans le sens où il y a pas mal de réglages/tweak à faire pour avoir le bon framerate et corriger certains bug.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Le TrackIR est assez cher, il est vrai (~150 € avec frais de port pour la version "casquette"). Mais il existe une solution à bas coût si tu es un tout petit peu bricoleur. Tux78fr pourra t'en parler mais il n'est pas le seul à l'utiliser ici, je crois : le hack du PS3 Eye. 
> 
> Une fois la caméra PS3 Eye acquise, tu as plusieurs solutions. La plus populaire est celle du Delan Clip, mais il faut encore passer à la caisse. Il est également possible de tout faire soi-même pour réduire les coûts à une trentaine d'euros, PS3 Eye incluse.


J'utilise le kit DelanClip ‘Gamer’ depuis 1 an en gros
Ca marche très bien et c'est un gros plus pour le jeu
Il faut juste éviter les sources de lumière derrière toi




> Ça tombe bien que tu poses la question, parce que j'ai ouvert hier une nouvelle section de notre wiki portant sur les accessoires autres que HOTAS et palonniers. Donc s'il y a des canards qui veulent partager leur expérience à propos des alternatives au TrackIR, qu'ils se lâchent.


J'ai utilisé ce guide
J'utilise opentrack plutôt que l'application fournie par DelanClip
C'est assez simple à mettre en oeuvre et surtout les courbes de sensibilité se règlent très facilement

Je pourrai mettre le lien (et une traduction) dans le wiki

----------


## Flappie

> Ouais, en gros j'ai demandé que des cartes cadeau à Noël pour me choper un Rift S [...]


Pour info, CapSyl/AV_Erel a pu comparer en détail le Rift S et le HP Reverb, notamment sous DCS. Résultat : il revend son Rift S (380 €, acheté en mai 2019, toujours sous garantie, les touchs n'ont pas été utilisés).

AV_Erel, je me permets de résumer un extrait de ton ressenti ici-même :




> Le *Rift S* est un très bon casque qui permet de se faire plaisir immédiatement sans aller chercher la config de fou et s'il avait déjà la fonction de hand-tracking annoncée, je me poserai sérieusement la question de le garder.
> Je n'ai aucun regret de ne pas avoir patienté 6 mois et j'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir avec ce Rift S.
> Toutefois, le *Reverb* offre une qualité d'image nettement et indiscutablement supérieure très appréciable en vol.
> Malgré les défauts cités, je pense que cette qualité vaut les 50€-100€ de plus à l'achat pour ceux qui ne sont pas équipés.
> 
> Pour ceux qui sont axés principalement simu, je conseille vivement le Reverb (550€ en édition normale, la pro n'apportant rien de plus qu'un entourage en cuir et un cable 20cm plus long) quitte à attendre de pouvoir y mettre les 100€ de plus que le Rift S (450€) si le budget est serré.
> 
> Pour ceux qui veulent aussi faire du roomscale ou essayer la VR sans prise de tête, le Rift S reste un très bon choix mais il faut se faire à l'idée d'être un peu frustré niveau qualité visuelle [...] si vous pensez que ce critère ne sera pas compensé par l'immersion qu'apporte la VR dans nos simus.






> Je pourrai mettre le lien (et une traduction) dans le wiki


Ah oui, ce serait super sympa.  ::):  Il faut demander à Dusty de te créer un compte sur le wiki. Tu peux aussi me passer le texte, comme tu veux.

----------


## Qiou87

Merci pour vos retours. 

Le truc c'est que le Reverb c'est pas juste "100€ de plus". C'est 100€ + une RTX2080 SUPER ou supérieure (donc 1350€ au lieu de 400-450€). Le Rift S doit passer correctement sur ma 1070Ti que je n'ai pas prévu de changer avant fin 2020. Je me doute bien qu'une résolution plus élevée c'est top en simu...

Faut voir que mes sessions de jeu sont assez courtes, je cherche le max. de plaisir en un temps limité car j'ai souvent le temps de jouer qu'entre 21h30 et 22h30. De plus je lorgne aussi vers VTOL VR qui me plaisait avec son intégration des mains pour le pilotage (et pour le coup qui semble calibré pour une définition moyenne). Je pense être pile dans la cible du Rift S en fait, et je comprends totalement que quelqu'un avec un engagement plus important vers de la simu soit tenté par un produit plus pointu. Mais le Rift S me semble vraiment être le bon compromis pour moi pour jouer à des jeux un peu différents (majoritairement en cockpit) et me marrer un grand coup. Voire même faire un peu de roomscale à l'occasion avec des amis pour de petites sessions "déconne".

Concernant le trackIR, j'ai une TV derrière le PC (donc derrière moi quand je joue) et parfois ma femme la regarde. Donc ça risque de faire déconner les trackeurs.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Il faut demander à Dusty de te créer un compte sur le wiki.


Je vois avec lui en MP

----------


## Olis

J'ai un oculus rift avec une gtx1060 et ça passe (par contre j'ai un bon proc, un 8700), mais je ne l'utilise quasiment jamais, difficile de lire les cadrans et les chiffres, et il y a toujours un moment ou il faut utiliser le clavier, donc enlever le casque. Par contre en free flight c'est top.
Le track ir, j'en ai un fait par un anglais, camera ps3, ir avec batterie (trackhat.org, dans les 80/90 euros)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Concernant le trackIR, j'ai une TV derrière le PC (donc derrière moi quand je joue) et parfois ma femme la regarde. Donc ça risque de faire déconner les trackeurs.


Perso, j'ai acheté ça :
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=159647

J'ai un velux derrière moi qui gênait beaucoup le capteur IR. Avec ça, tu bascule le capteur du mode actif au mode passif, plus besoin de casquette (fixé sur le casque) et zou....

Hyper efficace, et une excellente alternative au Pro Clip de TrackIR.

----------


## Loloborgo

Je plussoie l'UTC utilisé en lieu et place du track clip pro (qui est une merde sans nom, en plus d'être cher...).
D'autant plus que le gars qui le fabrique est très sympa.
Vous pouvez le contacter directement sur le forum de C6, il répond rapidement!

----------


## Flappie

Hmmm, sans fil ? C'était le fil qui m'empêchait d'acheter le Clip Pro. Je crois que je vais passer à la caisse.
Est-ce que la batterie gère sans souci une session de 3 heures ?

----------


## nephyl

Perso j'ai branché le trackclip pro a une batterie usb que je met dans une poche (un de ces chargeur de secours pour téléphone, ça se trouve à super pas cher). Je ne sais pas combien de temps ça tient car l'indicateur de ma batterie est très vague. Mais je l'ai déjà oublié branché plus de 24h sans que ça vide la moitié du truc. 
Par contre je ne recommanderais pas forcement le trackclip pro vu la fragilité du truc. Le mien a déjà sa dose de colle.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Hmmm, sans fil ? C'était le fil qui m'empêchait d'acheter le Clip Pro. Je crois que je vais passer à la caisse.
> Est-ce que la batterie gère sans souci une session de 3 heures ?


C'est sans fil, ça tiens sans problème une charge de 3h.

Au cas où, ça se recharge en USB donc tu peux le brancher pour jouer si besoin.

----------


## Flappie

OK, merci pour ces infos.

ED a détaillé la roadmap de sa VoiP intégrée au jeu :




> Development Report #7
> DCS Voice Chat Roadmap -
> 
>     Q4 2019
>         Bug fixing of the initial release
>         Illumination of the PTT button while transmitting
>     Iteration 1 - Q1 2020
>         User-created rooms
>         Auto-created rooms for multi-crew
> ...


Un résumé pour les anglophobes :
*
Etape "Teamspeak 1.0+" :* Les prochaines évolutions devraient arriver avant le printemps. On pourra créer ses propres channels, mais surtout on aura des channels créés automatiquement en fonction du planeset de la mission, mais aussi en fonction des fréquences utilisées dans le cadre de la mission (ex: AWACS, Stennis, JTAC, ...).

*Etape "On le garde notre TS ?" :* Plus tard, DCS affichera en overlay les noms des joueurs en train de parler, proposera l'option mute, un testeur de micro, un boost micro et autres trucs qu'on trouve déjà sur tous les softs de com audio.

*Etape "SRS fait mieux !" :* Encore plus tard, on aura -enfin- un channel par fréquence radio, la possibilité d'utiliser de chiffrer ces fréquences et la possibilité d'utiliser plusieurs radios simultanément (à l'image de Simple Radio, donc).

*Etape "SRS, ça servait à quoi déjà ?" :* Effets radio ajoutés à nos voix, et on ne captera pas toujours la radio en fonction du terrain et de la puissances des émetteurs.

----------


## Jokletox

Merci pour la trad' !

----------


## Loloborgo

Tu peux y aller Flappie, l'UTC Mk II+, qui vaut dans les 60 fdpin, tient la charge plusieurs heures sans aucun soucis. J'en utilise un depuis quasiment deux ans et c'est du costaud!

Merci pour la trad' et les infos!

----------


## CapSyl

Le choix du Rift S est cohérent et la résolution déjà très bonne pour lire les banquettes du M2000 sur DcS et se faire plasir en vol sur une config de type un i5 8000k, rtx 2080 et 16go de ram.
Le Reverb apporte la beauté des textures et surtout une vision à moyenne et longue distance nettement supérieure comparable à mon écran en 1080.
J'ai gardé les mêmes settings qu'avec le Rift S sans perte de fluidité.
Du coup, bonne fluifité + image nette = moins de fatigue sur les longues session.

Pour le Track Ir, j'ai utilisé avec bonheur durant de longues années une solution gratuite qui ne nécessite aucun capteur et repose sur une simple webcam. Il s'agit de FaceTrackNoIr.

----------


## partizan

Ceux qui ont l’UTC ont-ils eu un track ir pour comparer ?
Comme Flappie je suis curieux, mais je ne saisi pas si cela vaut le coup de passer du track à l’utc.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour le Track Ir, j'ai utilisé avec bonheur durant de longues années une solution gratuite qui ne nécessite aucun capteur et repose sur une simple webcam. Il s'agit de FaceTrackNoIr.


 J'avais oublié cette solution, la moins chère du marché.

----------


## Bacab

> J'avais oublié cette solution, la moins chère du marché.


Moi je déconseille FaceTrackNoIr mais mon test remonte à il y a 4 ans. J'avais testé avec le traqueur (une sorte de QR code) et avec la reconnaissance de visage et les deux décrochaient fréquemment et ajoutais des mouvement parasite qui a force donne la nausée. Peut être qu'ils se sont amélioré ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Ceux qui ont l’UTC ont-ils eu un track ir pour comparer ?
> Comme Flappie je suis curieux, mais je ne saisi pas si cela vaut le coup de passer du track à l’utc.


L'UTC remplace le ProClip du TrackIR. Il fonctionne *avec* le TrackIR (ou autres solutions équivalentes).

Le ProClip est optionnel avec le TrackIR, il permet d'émettre des points IR détectés par le capteur du TIR. Par défaut le capteur du TIR émet une lueur IR qui va se refléter sur un truc spécifique que tu met sur une casquette. Ca marche pas mal, mais il faut de bonnes conditions environnementales.

D'où le ProClip, mais cher, avec fil et pas solide. D'où l'UTC  ::):

----------


## CapSyl

Pour le FaceTrack, jamais eu de soucis (webcam et reconnaissance faciale only) et une AV de passage à la maison m'avait indiqué regretter son achat du TrackIr 5....
J'ai moi même essayé un track ir 4 et n'ai pas trouvé de valeur ajouté.
Le seul truc enquiquinant avec le FaceTrack c'est qu''il faut jouer dans une pièce bien éclairée. Du coup, les missions de nuit sont pénibles.

----------


## partizan

Ok, j’ai un track ir 4 mais pas le clip pro, donc cela pourrait être compatible l’utc.
Ce dernier améliore-t-il l’utilisation du track comparé au module de base sur la casquette ?
(Je vois à minima l’intérêt d’avoir moins chaud l’été... sans casquette)

----------


## Maalak

> Le choix du Rift S est cohérent et la résolution déjà très bonne pour lire les banquettes du M2000 sur DcS et se faire plasir en vol sur une config de type un i5 8000k, rtx 2080 et 16go de ram.
> Le Reverb apporte la beauté des textures et surtout une vision à moyenne et longue distance nettement supérieure comparable à mon écran en 1080.
> J'ai gardé les mêmes settings qu'avec le Rift S sans perte de fluidité.
> Du coup, bonne fluifité + image nette = moins de fatigue sur les longues session.


Le mieux ne serait-il donc pas tout simplement de partir sur un Reverb pour commencer, en profitant du droit de rétractation d'une semaine pour le renvoyer si on se rend compte que le PC suis pas pour tenir la résolution ?
Je parle bien sûr pour su simeur pur, pour du multi-usage, le S me semble bien mieux indiqué.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Ok, j’ai un track ir 4 mais pas le clip pro, donc cela pourrait être compatible l’utc.
> Ce dernier améliore-t-il l’utilisation du track comparé au module de base sur la casquette ?
> (Je vois à minima l’intérêt d’avoir moins chaud l’été... sans casquette)


C'est carrément mieux oui. Plus de décrochage, plus fluide aussi. Moins chiant que mettre la casquette aussi.

Bon attention, moi j'avais une fenêtre juste derrière donc l'intérêt et la stabilité sont décuplés chez moi.

Mais quand même, au vu de tous les commentaires positifs, franchement, c'est un bon investissement je pense.

----------


## partizan

Merci pour le retex.

----------


## Loloborgo

> D'où le ProClip, mais cher, avec fil et pas solide. D'où l'UTC


A ce sujet j'ai un track clip pro tout neuf qui traîne dans le tirroir, si ça peut intéresser un Canard!

----------


## Genchou

> A ce sujet j'ai un track clip pro tout neuf qui traîne dans le tirroir, si ça peut intéresser un Canard!


Carrément !

----------


## runner

Je viens de voir qu'une suite à warbirds, une simu online de la seconde guerre mondiale sortit dans les années 90, allait voir le jour.
https://techraptor.net/gaming/news/m...ming-fall-2019
Est-ce que quelqu'un a des infos?

----------


## Flappie

Salut, il y a eu peu d'infos depuis le communiqué de presse initial. Il y a quelques artworks et rendus sur les fils Twitter @micro_prose et @TitanIM4 (le ou les jeux de Microprose à venir utilise/ent le moteur Titan IM).


Je viens de terminer *Vulcan Forge*, la campagne gratuite dédiée au AV-8B Harrier qui se passe "en Irak", sur la carte du Nevada. Je l'ai trouvé très bonne, et destinée à la fois à ceux qui débutent sur l'appareil et aux experts qui souhaitent se dérouiller. Me situant au milieu des deux catégories, j'ai pris mon pied. Les 10 missions sont, certes, très courtes mais ça permet de se concentrer sur l'essentiel. La plupart des voice-over sont générés par une synthèse vocale qui parle de façon très saccadée, mais heureusement il y a les sous-titres. Les coms radios sont entièrement scriptées et les changements de fréquence aussi.

Ça démarre doucement, et puis ça se précise en plein milieu de la campagne. Il y a tout de même une ou deux missions qui sont infiniment trop simples, mais comme elles durent souvent 30 minutes montre en main, ce n'est pas bien grave. Deux petits bugs rencontré : un chasseur allié à détruit une de mes cibles de choix, et notre wingman "flotte" au-dessus du parking à la fin d'une mission. Je donne un bon *7/10* à la campagne.

----------


## Genchou

Aperçu du JF-17 par Redkite. Ça confirme ce à quoi tout le monde s’attendait: ce module offre l’appareil le plus moderne et le plus polyvalent de DCS et change un peu la donne en terme de qualité par rapport au boulot d’ED. À noter surtout toutes les possibilités de configuration au niveau du data cartridge et des programmes de CM préprogramables dans les options. C’est à se demander pourquoi personne ne l’avait fait avant Deka.

----------


## Aghora

Y a un problème avec la vidéo...

----------


## Qiou87

Le bon lien:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVN4U5qf-rs _(l'auteur a dû bloquer l'intégration car ça ne marche pas)_

En résumé: le meilleur jet et le plus polyvalent de DCS. Des textures WIP mais la plupart des systèmes sont fonctionnels dès la release.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Carrément !


Ok je me lance dans de grandes recherches dès cette aprèm pour mettre la main dessus et je te contact en PM!


Et arrêtez de me tenter avec le JF-17!!!
Je vais craquer je suis faible!!! 
:X

----------


## Genchou

> Y a un problème avec la vidéo...


Sorry j'ai formaté mon post comme un cul, mais pour ma défense je l'ai écrit sur mon téléphone.  ::P: 




> Ok je me lance dans de grandes recherches dès cette aprèm pour mettre la main dessus et je te contact en PM!


Oki !  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Je viens de prendre le C-101, la Gazelle et deux campagnes solo dont celle de Combined Arms. Je vous en dirai des nouvelles.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon choix le c-101 ! Regarde les missions d'entraînement de Rudel-Chw, elles sont top :
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c..._filter=Filter

----------


## Flappie

Merci.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Je vais me prendre le M2000C finalement, pour plusieurs raisons:
- le F/A 18 qui m'a été chaudement conseillé 2 pages plus tôt ici m'a l'air un peu trop avancé pour l'instant, je voulais un intermédiaire entre le F15C "de débutant" et un chasseur multi-rôle moderne avec pleins de systèmes complexes capable de se poser sur un terrain de tennis. Je me dis que je pourrai apprendre pleins de choses sur le M-2000C sans me faire trop peur, niveau technologique il m'a l'air un cran en dessous du F/A 18.
- j'aime bien faire une campagne solo avec le F15C pour l'instant, ça me fait progresser pas mal aussi, le fait que le M2000C ait une bonne campagne de base me plait.
- le tarif, la moitié du prix pour un avion complet au lieu d'avoir un avion en early access, vu que pour l'instant j'en suis qu'à mes débuts dans DCS ça me fait moins peur comme investissement.

De toute manière y'aura encore des soldes à Noël, donc d'ici là j'aurai le droit de reconsidérer. J'hésiterai peut-être avec la carte du désert pour varier un peu.

----------


## Flappie

Et tu vas kiffer le fly-by-wire en plus...  ::wub::

----------


## Kiloutyg

Je trouve le 18 bien plus simple que la plupart des autres avions, a part le f-5, mais surtotu pas le 2000.

----------


## Loloborgo

Bon choix!
On devrait tous avoir le 2000, c'est une question d'honneur national!  :^_^: 
Je suis à deux doigts de chanter la Marseillaise tiens! et Vive la France!  ::ninja:: 

@Genchou, j'ai retrouvé le track clip pro, je te MP dans la foulée là!

@Flappie, je suis ton homme pour tes premiers vols en C-101, ça fait longtemps que je l'ai pas démarré ce p'tit trainer, et puis l'Espagne tout ça, farniente...  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie, je suis ton homme pour tes premiers vols en C-101, ça fait longtemps que je l'ai pas démarré ce p'tit trainer, et puis l'Espagne tout ça, farniente...


Super.  ::):  Je serais sûrement dispo en fin de semaine.

Ce mardi, je vous propose une nouvelle mission DCS basée sur _Hell Valley_, qui nous proposait de libérer Ambrolauri en sauvant les fesses de deux convois, ouest et sud. Y'aura tout ce que vous voulez à la demande. Annoncez-vous !


*Mardi 3 décembre / Hell Valley - Sachhere* (version *release*)

*Porte-avions :*
Partizan "Zanpie" Flappie (F-14B )
Dusty (F-14B ou F/A-18C)
Patou (F/A-18C)
Jok (F/A-18C CAP)
Bacab (AV-8B CAS)

*Kobuleti :*
Wannamama (F-16C)
Loloborgo (F-16C)
Empnicolas (F-16C)

war-p : en quoi ?
Tux : pas sûr (Hornet ou Warthog)

----------


## Genchou

Présent CAS ou SEAD F/A-18C si OB !

----------


## ze_droopy

Potentiellement présent, mes entraînements ayant été déplacés le lundi.
F-14 ou F-18, it's up to you mysterious RIO who-has-yet-to-be-named.

----------


## Bacab

Je serai la en Harrier pour du CAS si possible.

----------


## Wannamama

> Ce mardi, je vous propose une nouvelle mission DCS basée sur _Hell Valley_, qui nous proposait de libérer Ambrolauri en sauvant les fesses de deux convois, ouest et sud. Y'aura tout ce que vous voulez à la demande. Annoncez-vous !


F-16C pour moi, peu m'importe pour le rôle  :;): .

Chick a déjà sorti une première version de son guide pour le JF-17.

----------


## Flappie

> Chuck a déjà sorti une première version de son guide pour le JF-17.


Joli coup marketing que de laisser Chuck publier son guide avant la sortie commerciale du module.  ::):  Je vais zieuter tout ça.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Super.  Je serais sûrement dispo en fin de semaine.
> 
> Ce mardi, je vous propose une nouvelle mission DCS basée sur _Hell Valley_, qui nous proposait de libérer Ambrolauri en sauvant les fesses de deux convois, ouest et sud. Y'aura tout ce que vous voulez à la demande. Annoncez-vous !
> 
> 
> *Mardi 3 décembre / Hell Valley - Sachhere*
> 
> Flappie (F-14B ou AV-8B, it's up to you Zan)


F-16 Cas

----------


## Qiou87

> Je trouve le 18 bien plus simple que la plupart des autres avions, a part le f-5, mais surtotu pas le 2000.


J’ai essayé de le démarrer pendant 15min, malgré le guide de Chuck ça voulait pas. Donc j’ai modifié ma mission pour démarrer à chaud  ::lol:: 

Super plaisant à voler ce machin. Même à poser j’ai eu moins de mal qu’en F15. Pour l’arrêter par contre c’était autre chose, j’ai réalisé que les freins de roue étaient inefficaces  et j’ai trouvé un parachute d’arrêt dans le menu qui m’a aidé. Ça s’est fini dans l’herbe en bout de piste quand même  ::|: 

Clairement j’ai beaucoup à apprendre sur cet appareil, et tant mieux. Mais ouais voler français c’est si rare dans un jeu d’avion que j’ai pas résisté  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

Désolé Genchou, on reste sur la release.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Pour l’arrêter par contre c’était autre chose, j’ai réalisé que les freins de roue étaient inefficaces  et j’ai trouvé un parachute d’arrêt dans le menu qui m’a aidé. Ça s’est fini dans l’herbe en bout de piste quand même


Il faut beaucoup utiliser le freinage aérodynamique, c'est à dire utiliser la voilure comme aérofrein en restant cabré à l’atterrissage.

----------


## partizan

@Qiou : Si tu n'as pu démarrer c'est probablement que ton throttle était en idle et pas sur arrêt (il y a un petit bouton rouge prêt de la cuisse, le long de la course du throttle qui permet de repasser d'idle à arrêt).

@ Flappie : On peut partir en 14, j'aime bien nos petits vols à 2  ::wub::

----------


## nephyl

Flappie (F-14B ou AV-8B, it's up to you Zan)
Dusty (F-14B ou F/A-18C)
Bacab (AV-8B CAS)
Wannamama (F-16C)
Empnicolas (F-16C
Patou (F/A-18C)

----------


## nephyl

Je vais me le prendre à la sortie. Si c'est OB only, je vais passer sur l'OB. J'aurais largement la place pour avoir l'OB et la release d'installée, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est chiant de maintenir les deux en même temps niveau fichiers de config.

----------


## Qiou87

> Il faut beaucoup utiliser le freinage aérodynamique, c'est à dire utiliser la voilure comme aérofrein en restant cabré à l’atterrissage.


Merci du conseil. Après j'ai pas dépassé de beaucoup la piste, c'est juste que j'aurai pas du plaquer le nez aussi tôt et déclencher le parachute aux 2/3 de la piste, ça se serait mieux passé. En tout cas l'appareil est super maniable en vol comparé au F15, t'as l'impression de passer d'une Mustang à une Alpine quoi. Je jouais à saute-montagne, c'était très fun.




> @Qiou : Si tu n'as pu démarrer c'est probablement que ton throttle était en idle et pas sur arrêt (il y a un petit bouton rouge prêt de la cuisse, le long de la course du throttle qui permet de repasser d'idle à arrêt).


Bah écoute même pas j'ai revérifié ce point et ça démarrait toujours pas. J'ai suivi la checklist de Chuck (23 points quand même avant d'arriver à "démarrer le moteur"! Ca me change des 5 points du F15...  ::ninja:: ). Faut que je creuse un peu, j'étais peut-être trop pressé de m'envoler aussi.

----------


## Empnicolas

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3__K3lTt4hw
> 
> Je vais me le prendre à la sortie. Si c'est OB only, je vais passer sur l'OB. J'aurais largement la place pour avoir l'OB et la release d'installée, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est chiant de maintenir les deux en même temps niveau fichiers de config.


Il suffit de penser à faire des copier-coller.

Sur mon OB, je n'ai que le/les dernier(s) module(s) (+ golf persique). De cette façon, je peux m’entraîner sur le dernier appareil sorti et profiter des nouveautés de l'OB (surtout pour le F-16 et F-18) tout en ayant tout de présent sur ma version stable. Dès que l'appareil passe de l'open beta à la stable, je copie-colle mon dossier de configuration de l'appareil (E:\Users\[User]\Saved Games\DCS.openbeta\Config\Input) dans la stable et je fait de même dès qu'il y a une mise à jour de la beta vers la stable avec de nouvelle touche configurer dans la béta.

Et les vidéos de la mission de la semaine dernière:







Et j'ai regardé le guide de Chuck sur le JF-17, pour le moment rien dedans sur l'armement, chose que j'attend pour voir de quoi il est vraiment capable.


Et pour Qiou87:

----------


## nephyl

> Bah écoute même pas j'ai revérifié ce point et ça démarrait toujours pas. J'ai suivi la checklist de Chuck (23 points quand même avant d'arriver à "démarrer le moteur"! Ca me change des 5 points du F15... ). Faut que je creuse un peu, j'étais peut-être trop pressé de m'envoler aussi.


Si t'as une mémoire plus spatiale, n'hésite pas à regarder des vidéos sur les procédures, il en existe même en français. 
Sinon il me semble que la campagne du M2000 a une grosse partie tuto, à confirmer par ceux qui l'ont faite. 
Sur le F-18, par exemple, t'as des missions d'entrainements, où on t'explique les procédures avec les boutons à presser en surbrillance.
Pour atterrissage : t'as aussi p-e atterri trop vite, on a souvent tendance à atterrir trop vite au début. Les jets ayant moins tendance à rebondir, on ne le remarque qu'à la distance de freinage ou au dérapage incontrôlé suivant les appareils.  :^_^:

----------


## Bopnc

> Merci du conseil. Après j'ai pas dépassé de beaucoup la piste, c'est juste que j'aurai pas du plaquer le nez aussi tôt et déclencher le parachute aux 2/3 de la piste, ça se serait mieux passé.


Si l'atterrissage est correct tu n'as pas besoin du parachute, c'est pour les cas d'urgence. 

Essaie d'arriver moins vite. Et comme le dit ze_droopy une fois que tes roues arrières ont touché garde ton appareil cabré le plus longtemps possible, c'est le principal moyen de freinage. Une fois maîtrisé, ça passe crème.

Et oui, la campagne du M2000 est un gros tuto. Et je crois qu'ils font réviser le démarrage sur la première mission.

----------


## Flappie

C'est pas moi , c'est Dusty/ze_droopy, mais je confirme.

----------


## Bopnc

En effet, j'ai corrigé.  :^_^:

----------


## Qiou87

> Si l'atterrissage est correct tu n'as pas besoin du parachute, c'est pour les cas d'urgence. 
> 
> Essaie d'arriver moins vite. Et comme le dit ze_droopy une fois que tes roues arrières ont touché garde ton appareil cabré le plus longtemps possible, c'est le principal moyen de freinage. Une fois maîtrisé, ça passe crème.
> 
> Et oui, la campagne du M2000 est un gros tuto. Et je crois qu'ils font réviser le démarrage sur la première mission.


J'étais à 160, ça me semblait pas si énorme mais j'avoue que j'en sais rien en fait car j'ai pas fini de lire le guide de Chuck (je me base sur le F15 que je pose ~150, et oui je sais, poser un appareil sans même lire la checklist d'atterrissage, c'est un peu trop Ace Combat et pas assez DCS, mais j'ai toujours commencé à jouer avec un truc avant de lire la notice, c'est plus fort que moi  ::ninja:: ). Je verrai à suivre la technique du pif en l'air alors, ça devrait aller bien mieux. Et la campagne-tuto c'est parfait finalement, je vais finir celle que j'ai débuté en F15 puis lancer celle du M2000 histoire de pas mélanger tout (et j'aime bien finir ce que j'ai commencé).

Merci pour le tuto vidéo Empnicolas, ouvert sur l'iPad à côté ça devrait m'aider!

----------


## Jokletox

Dispo mardi en F18 CAP !

----------


## nephyl

On peut slave le pod sur un waypoint(interest point) et il y a un cercle sur le HUD pour montrer où pointe le POD. 
Cerise sur le gâteau, on peut target des avions.

----------


## yuushiro

Pas certain d'être là à l'heure, donc je ne vais pas me prononcer pour mardi.

Par contre, pour combler les sièges de RIO vacants de temps en temps, je cherche à combler mes lacunes.
Et à tout hasard, auriez-vous déjà une mission de training RIO en stock pour le F14B avec :
 - CAP (avec de la chasse passive pour se faire la main avec le DDD, TID)
 - CAS (avec des blindés passifs pour se faire la main avec le LANTIRN, GBU et MK84)

Merci

----------


## Flappie

Tu es dispo ce soir ? Je veux bien te coacher. Par contre, il te faudra un pilote.

Tiens, ED annonce que le TWS du Hornet arrivera d'ici la fin du mois.

----------


## Loloborgo

Présent en F-16! En espérant ne pas être en retard, j'ai une journée chargée demain...  ::(:

----------


## nephyl

> Tiens, ED annonce que le TWS du Hornet arrivera d'ici la fin du mois.


Avec le TWS le spamraam atteindra un seuil jamais vue encore   ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Avec le TWS le spamraam atteindra un seuil jamais vue encore


J'e t'ai prévu un échauffement ce soir.  ::trollface:: 

N'oubliez pas de vous inscrire à la mission de ce soir 21h, débutant ou non. Tout appareil accepté, même les hélicos.

----------


## Qiou87

> N'oubliez pas de vous inscrire à la mission de ce soir 21h, débutant ou non. Tout appareil accepté, même les hélicos.


Je me laisserai peut-être tenter dans quelques temps, quand j'aurai dépassé la vingtaine d'heures de vol et que j'aurai le sentiment de maîtriser un peu un avion. Vous utilisez quoi pour vous retrouver/parler?

D'ici là je progresse bien dans ma campagne F15, 5 missions réussies et 1 seule mort - merci l'ailier qui s'est tapé une montagne quand on faisait du rase-mottes et m'a laissé seul contre 2 Su-27, 2 Mig-29 et 1 A-50 qui m'avaient tous vu arriver.  :Facepalm:  J'arrive même à me poser de façon sereine maintenant. Dès que j'ai fini cette campagne (il en reste 5) je passe me former sur M2000, à partir de là j'aurai peut-être la témérité de venir vous rejoindre un soir en multi.

----------


## nephyl

> Je me laisserai peut-être tenter dans quelques temps, quand j'aurai dépassé la vingtaine d'heures de vol et que j'aurai le sentiment de maîtriser un peu un avion. Vous utilisez quoi pour vous retrouver/parler?
> 
> D'ici là je progresse bien dans ma campagne F15, 5 missions réussies et 1 seule mort - merci l'ailier qui s'est tapé une montagne quand on faisait du rase-mottes et m'a laissé seul contre 2 Su-27, 2 Mig-29 et 1 A-50 qui m'avaient tous vu arriver.  J'arrive même à me poser de façon sereine maintenant. Dès que j'ai fini cette campagne (il en reste 5) je passe me former sur M2000, à partir de là j'aurai peut-être la témérité de venir vous rejoindre un soir en multi.


On se rejoint sur Teamspeak. Les débutants sont les bienvenus, tant que tu sais décoller et si possible ne pas tirer sur les alliés.  ::siffle::

----------


## Jokletox

> tant que tu sais décoller et si possible ne pas tirer sur les alliés.


Tu dis ça parce que c'est souvent toi qui prend  ::trollface::

----------


## frostphoenyx

Atterrir par contre c'est en option  ::P:

----------


## nephyl

> Tu dis ça parce que c'est souvent toi qui prend


Je comprends que vous êtes tous jaloux de mon talent hors norme mais ce serait sympa d'arrêter de me tirer dessus.  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

> Atterrir par contre c'est en option









> Je comprends que vous êtes tous jaloux de mon talent hors norme mais ce serait sympa d'arrêter de me tirer dessus.


J'ai une solution simple pour toi : vole en paire avec Kilou, et laisse-le leader la formation. Il sera devant, tu ne risques presque rien (l'AIM-9X visant dans les coins, je ne garantis rien).  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> On se rejoint sur Teamspeak. Les débutants sont les bienvenus, tant que tu sais décoller et si possible ne pas tirer sur les alliés.


Ok merci, pour TS je verrai ça quand je serai un peu plus chaud (jusqu'ici je ne l'ai jamais utilisé, j'étais plutôt Discord).

Avec des exigences pareilles vous risquez pas de me voir, j'attends encore l'option démarrage sans clé du M2000C. Pour le tir ami, moi j'en sais rien, tant que j'ai un lock missile je tire. Si un allié voulait pas se faire shooter, il avait qu'à pas voler devant moi et se laisser accrocher radar comme un bleu.  ::ninja::

----------


## frostphoenyx

C'est bon t'as le niveau  ::trollface::

----------


## Azmodan

Excusez moi, du coup au niveau des versions on est bien en stable uniquement ?

----------


## war-p

> J'e t'ai prévu un échauffement ce soir. 
> 
> N'oubliez pas de vous inscrire à la mission de ce soir 21h, débutant ou non. Tout appareil accepté, même les hélicos.


C'est sur le golf?

----------


## Flappie

@Qiou87 : touche Windows + touche Home

@Azmo et war-p : version stable/release et Caucase pour ce soir.

----------


## Aghora

> atterrir par contre c'est en option


A 1:50

----------


## war-p

> @Qiou87 : touche Windows + touche Home
> 
> @Azmo et war-p : version stable/release et Caucase pour ce soir.


Ah ben je serai là  ::):

----------


## TuxFr78

Pas sûr d'être là ce soir  ::|: 
Au cas où : CAP ou SEAD en F/A-18 ou CAS en A-10C

----------


## Azmodan

Merci flappie, j'vais pas avoir le temps de gérer les versions, etc. Have fun les gars !  :Halmet:

----------


## war-p

> Ah ben je serai là


En F18 en cas pour changer tien.

----------


## Loloborgo

Merci pour la mission Flappie! C'était cool!

----------


## Flappie

Content que ça vous ait plu.  ::): 

Voici le photo finish, avec un splendide atterro catastrophe de Zan qui s'est très bien fini, avec une pinte de carburant restante dans le réservoir...

----------


## Jokletox

Bah alors Patou, on tire sur les amis ?  ::trollface::

----------


## nephyl

Tu veux dire que tu me gaspilles un 9X en passant de façon totalement random à côté des target en cours d’attaque?  ::trollface:: 
https://streamable.com/ckhlv

----------


## Qiou87

Y'a un truc à faire pour le *rendu de nuit* dans DCS?

Hier j'ai fait la mission 6 de la campagne en F15 (bear trap). C'est du TARCAP pour protéger Vaziani d'une attaque de Su-24M escortés par des Su-27, de nuit. Et là est mon problème: la visibilité est assez naze de nuit, non? Les lumières ne se voient pas de très loin, le jeu ne semble pas prendre en compte le fait que la pupille peut voir dans la pénombre (et plutôt mieux en périphérie qu'au centre, en N& :B): . Donc on voit bien le cockpit, le HUD, mais dehors c'est un grand mur noir. Même le phare d'atterrissage éclaire autant qu'une Maglite aux piles fatiguées qu'on aurait scotché à la jambe du train. Et je parle pas de la piste qu'on se met à voir qu'en finale quasiment.

J'ai quand même fini la mission avec 4 victoires et j'ai réussi à me poser, mais l'ensemble était loin d'être aussi plaisant qu'une mission de jour, et je me demandais s'il y avait un mod graphique ou un paramétrage du jeu à faire pour améliorer les choses.

----------


## nephyl

Pour la piste, il faut déclarer son atterrissage à l'ATC pour qu'ils allument l'éclairage. Normalement, une fois allumé, ça se voit de super loin. 
Le phare de train il n'y a pas de miracle, c'est surtout pour du roulage. En atterrissage tu vas à 300 km/h faudrait un méga phare pour éclairer à plusieurs km.

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour la piste, il faut déclarer son atterrissage à l'ATC pour qu'ils allument l'éclairage.


Oups grillé.  ::rolleyes::  J'avoue qu'avec Miss America dans le cockpit qui me répétait "bingo fuel" parce que j'avais largué mes externes au début de l'engagement, j'ai zappé d'appeler le contrôleur. Promis, je le refais plus...  ::sad:: 

Reste que la visibilité des villes/villages est nettement inférieure à ce qu'on a IRL, suffit de coller son nez au hublot d'un vol n'importe où en Europe de nuit pour s'en rendre compte. Je sais que la Géorgie c'est pas la Belgique en terme d'éclairage public, mais quand même!  ::):

----------


## nephyl

> Oups grillé.  J'avoue qu'avec Miss America dans le cockpit qui me répétait "bingo fuel" parce que j'avais largué mes externes au début de l'engagement, j'ai zappé d'appeler le contrôleur. Promis, je le refais plus...


Je le sais parce que j'ai fait exactement la même erreur lors d'une mission d'entrainement en F-18  :^_^:

----------


## war-p

Très mauvaise soirée pour moi hier, après avoir fait taire les sa8 sans aucun problème, impossible de trouver les cibles au tgp, j'ai ensuite fait un retour au pa mais j'ai fini par me crasher à cause "d'éléments" subversifs extérieur  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Tugais

> Tu veux dire que tu me gaspilles un 9X en passant de façon totalement random à côté des target en cours d’attaque? 
> https://streamable.com/ckhlv


On ne peut pas franchement dire qu'il vole de façon random, sa trajectoire est stable et le merge avec le МиГ largement prévisible - vous aviez le D/L dispo en plus ? Je pense que c'est ici un cas de défaut de communication et d'une _Situation Awareness_ dégradée.




> Oups grillé.  J'avoue qu'avec Miss America dans le cockpit qui me répétait "bingo fuel" parce que j'avais largué mes externes au début de l'engagement, j'ai zappé d'appeler le contrôleur. Promis, je le refais plus... 
> 
> Reste que la visibilité des villes/villages est nettement inférieure à ce qu'on a IRL, suffit de coller son nez au hublot d'un vol n'importe où en Europe de nuit pour s'en rendre compte. Je sais que la Géorgie c'est pas la Belgique en terme d'éclairage public, mais quand même!


Ouep, il y a bien un (gros) soucis de la gestion des lumières de nuit sur DCS. Eagle Dynamics a fait l'autruche pendant des années mais j'ai l'impression que la fidélité graphique de MFS 2020 leur fait soudainement pousser des ailes et ils annoncent tout un tas de progrès du côté de l'environnement dans lequel on évolue depuis quelques semaines (gestion de la lumière de nuit, météo réaliste et synchronisée entre les joueurs, etc. ...). Très peu de joueurs volent de nuit pour ces raisons.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous met les deux missions dont je vous ai parler hier: deux missions d'attaque au sol simple où vous commencer dans un avion avec aucun ou pas juste un point de navigation. Tout se fait avec le menu F10 pour contacter une personne au sol qui vous donnera les coordonnés des cibles et d'autres infos: cibles blindés, cibles en mouvement,... La mission n'est pas dur mais longue car vous commencer dans un endroit de la carte et les cibles peuvent être "partout" et loin mais en vu F10 vous n'avez que la carte et pas votre position.
La première mission est une mission que j'avais faite sur le Nevada et qui est surement la meilleur mais attention les communications radio sont un peu "lente".
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xbxun7xg03...apide.miz?dl=0

La deuxième est une mission sur le Caucase que j'ai faite ce weekend mais qui est encore en amélioration à prévoir, donc considérer la en béta (j'ai essayer de plus dynamiser l'apparition des messages mais ca fait par moment lent):
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3n5ok739om...%20V2.miz?dl=0

Et bien entendu j'attend vos retour.

Edit: lien changé avec la version 2 sur le Caucase

----------


## Flappie

> Reste que la visibilité des villes/villages est nettement inférieure à ce qu'on a IRL, suffit de coller son nez au hublot d'un vol n'importe où en Europe de nuit pour s'en rendre compte. Je sais que la Géorgie c'est pas la Belgique en terme d'éclairage public, mais quand même!


Il y a tant de choses à dire sur la nuit dans DCS :
- Les nuits de pleine lune, on y voit plutôt bien. A vrai dire, si je fais une mission de nuit un de ces 4, ce sera en pleine lune.
- Les nuits sans lune on ne voit qu'un grand drap noir en permanence. Moi qui suis plus ou moins nyctalope dans la vraie vie, ça me frustre beaucoup. Je suis d'accord avec toi, les villes devraient éclairer bien mieux la nuit.
- En multijoueur, un bug sur le Caucase empêche les bases de s'allumer la nuit, malgré la demande à l'ATC, si la mission a commencé de jour. Le signalement vient seulement d'être pris en compte par ED.





> Très mauvaise soirée pour moi hier, après avoir fait taire les sa8 sans aucun problème, impossible de trouver les cibles au tgp, j'ai ensuite fait un retour au pa mais j'ai fini par me crasher à cause "d'éléments" subversifs extérieur


J'ai jamais autant détesté la CAS qu'hier soir, alors que c'est mon pêché mignon. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester la mission, ceci peut expliquer cela. Cela dit, après vérification, les coordonnées transmises par les convois étaient toutes bonnes.

On a aussi rencontré un drôle de bug avec Zan sur le Tomcat : l'image de notre LANTIRN était très pale, il nous était très difficile de discerner les chars des arbres, alors quand on a voulu trouver des infanteries...  ::(:

----------


## Jokletox

> Tu veux dire que tu me gaspilles un 9X en passant de façon totalement random à côté des target en cours d’attaque? 
> https://streamable.com/ckhlv


M'en doutais que ça allait être de ma faute  ::rolleyes::  Et pour le deuxième sur Tux, c'est quoi ton excuse ?  ::):

----------


## nephyl

> M'en doutais que ça allait être de ma faute  Et pour le deuxième sur Tux, c'est quoi ton excuse ?


J'ai pas tirer sur TUX, j'ai tiré sur le MIG et le missile est parti dans la montagne.  ::ninja:: 
Qqun a été touché par un tir ami?  ::rolleyes::  
Je me rappel d'une occasion où on m'a tiré un FOX 3 dessus, à 20'000 pieds, en dessus de la mer.  ::trollface::

----------


## TuxFr78

> J'ai pas tirer sur TUX, j'ai tiré sur le MIG et le missile est parti dans la montagne. 
> Qqun a été touché par un tir ami?  
> Je me rappel d'une occasion où on m'a tiré un FOX 3 dessus, à 20'000 pieds, en dessus de la mer.


Oulah ! Ça mérite un replay tout ça !
Je vais vérifier qui m’a descendu du coup  ::lol::

----------


## war-p

> Il y a tant de choses à dire sur la nuit dans DCS :
> - Les nuits de pleine lune, on y voit plutôt bien. A vrai dire, si je fais une mission de nuit un de ces 4, ce sera en pleine lune.
> - Les nuits sans lune on ne voit qu'un grand drap noir en permanence. Moi qui suis plus ou moins nyctalope dans la vraie vie, ça me frustre beaucoup. Je suis d'accord avec toi, les villes devraient éclairer bien mieux la nuit.
> - En multijoueur, un bug sur le Caucase empêche les bases de s'allumer la nuit, malgré la demande à l'ATC, si la mission a commencé de jour. Le signalement vient seulement d'être pris en compte par ED.
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai jamais autant détesté la CAS qu'hier soir, alors que c'est mon pêché mignon. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester la mission, ceci peut expliquer cela. Cela dit, après vérification, les coordonnées transmises par les convois étaient toutes bonnes.
> 
> On a aussi rencontré un drôle de bug avec Zan sur le Tomcat : l'image de notre LANTIRN était très pale, il nous était très difficile de discerner les chars des arbres, alors quand on a voulu trouver des infanteries...


Ouais surtout que sur le tgp dans sa version actuelle, il n'y a pas de gestion du gimbal limit, en d'autres termes, il ne dit pas quand on va perdre l'image parce que le tgp ne peut plus suivre à cause de l'avion ou de la limite mécanique... Très frustrant. 
Et ouais le convoi donnait sa position mais pas celle des ennemis, il faudrait donner la position de ceux-ci pa rapport à des points fixes (comme avec le bullseye et comme en vrai d'ailleurs), parce que là j'ai suivi la route de bout en bout et j'ai jamais rien vu. Le seul truc que j'ai repéré, c'est le sa8 que j'avais cramé en arrivant sur zone au début de la mission et à l'oeil nu :D

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ouais surtout que sur le tgp dans sa version actuelle, il n'y a pas de gestion du gimbal limit, en d'autres termes, il ne dit pas quand on va perdre l'image parce que le tgp ne peut plus suivre à cause de l'avion ou de la limite mécanique... Très frustrant.


Il n'y en a pas non plus dans l'A-10C ou le F-16. Seul le F-14 avec un pod plus ancien a ce mécanisme avec le contour sur l'écran.

----------


## Qiou87

> Il y a tant de choses à dire sur la nuit dans DCS :
> - Les nuits de pleine lune, on y voit plutôt bien. A vrai dire, si je fais une mission de nuit un de ces 4, ce sera en pleine lune.
> - Les nuits sans lune on ne voit qu'un grand drap noir en permanence. Moi qui suis plus ou moins nyctalope dans la vraie vie, ça me frustre beaucoup. Je suis d'accord avec toi, les villes devraient éclairer bien mieux la nuit.
> - En multijoueur, un bug sur le Caucase empêche les bases de s'allumer la nuit, malgré la demande à l'ATC, si la mission a commencé de jour. Le signalement vient seulement d'être pris en compte par ED.


Ok je note, et merci pour les différentes réponses. Bon les promesses (d'ED) n'engagent que ceux qui les croient, j'ai vu un fil de janvier 2018 sur le forum d'ED qui parle des mêmes promesses d'amélioration de l'éclairage de nuit en 2.5, donc... J'espère d'ici là que les missions en campagne vont me laisser voler de jour (car pour le coup l'éclairage est très réussi). Bon c'était intéressant comme entraînement le dogfight en aveugle, y'a pas à dire, mais j'aime bien les phases de nav' en début et fin de mission aussi, et j'essaie de me caler pas juste sur le HUD mais aussi sur les repères physiques quand c'est possible. C'est juste dommage que ce soit pas possible de nuit, sauf en pleine lune peut-être.

Pas de bol pour l'ATC, c'est la première fois que j'oublie de le contacter, et c'est aussi la seule fois où ça aurait eu une véritable utilité.  ::sad::

----------


## nephyl

> Oulah ! Ça mérite un replay tout ça !
> Je vais vérifier qui m’a descendu du coup


Un SU-30 avec un R-73

----------


## Jokletox

> J'ai pas tirer sur TUX, j'ai tiré sur le MIG et le missile est parti dans la montagne. 
> Qqun a été touché par un tir ami?


Non personne n'a été touché mais pour Tux et moi c'est pas passé loin  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> Et ouais le convoi donnait sa position mais pas celle des ennemis


Le convoi donnait bel et bien la position des ennemis. J'ai vérifié après la soirée. La seule approximation concernait le convoi Ouest, lorsqu'il soupçonne un traquenard du pied d'une colline.

----------


## war-p

Hull d'accord, j'avais pas compris ça.

----------


## nephyl

La liste des bugs/features manquantes à la sortie du JF-17.
https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...31&postcount=1
Pas grand chose de dramatique à part : 
 - un bug potentiel avec le RWR en MP (ils sont dessus en prio)
 - Pas de DL avec l'AWACS. 
 - Ils sont à la bourre niveau doc, le quick guide est work in progress et le manuel pas encore dispo. Il n'y a que 2 missions d'entrainement elles aussi WIP. La prise en main se fera à la dure  :^_^:

----------


## TuxFr78

> Non personne n'a été touché mais pour Tux et moi c'est pas passé loin


Je viens de regarder le tacview ... on a eu chaud !!!

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

La vidéo de sortie du JF-17:

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous met la nouvelle version de la mission d'attaque au sol en solo (mise plus tôt dans la journée) avec un peu d'amélioration par rapport à la première version:
- toutes les coordonnées sont en dégrée, minutes, décimale
- dès qu'il y a un texte, il y a un son
- quelques vols en plus du votre
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3n5ok739om...%20V2.miz?dl=0

----------


## Flappie

Thrustmaster sort une base Warthog "magnétique" pour le F-16C, et le grip qui va avec, et qui semble tellement proche de celui de l'A-10C que je n'ai trouvé aucune différence...

http://www.thrustmaster.com/node/9218

----------


## Flappie

Après avoir lu et relu le communiqué de presse de Thrustmaster, j'en arrive à la conclusion suivante : c'est le même putain de matos qu'avant, sauf que maintenant on peut acheter la base et le stick séparément. Ça fait sûrement plus sérieux face à la concurrence mais tout le monde sait que la base TM ne tient pas la comparaison avec VKB et VIRPIL...

----------


## Olis

> Après avoir lu et relu le communiqué de presse de Thrustmaster, j'en arrive à la conclusion suivante : c'est le même putain de matos qu'avant, sauf que maintenant on peut acheter la base et le stock séparément. Ça fait sûrement plus sérieux face à la concurrence mais tout le monde sait que la base TM ne tient pas la comparaison avec VKB et VIRPIL...


Le grip est le même que celui de l'A10C ou j'ai des visions ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Je dirais même mieux: le stick du A-10C est le même que celui du F-16.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je crois qu'en vrai, c'est quasi les mêmes, sauf l'angle de la poignée. Mais jme gourre peut-être.

Edit :
Je confirme
https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/5905102

----------


## yuushiro

> Tu es dispo ce soir ? Je veux bien te coacher. Par contre, il te faudra un pilote.
> 
> Tiens, ED annonce que le TWS du Hornet arrivera d'ici la fin du mois.


Désolé pour lundi Flappie, je suis parti sur autre chose, et je n'ai vu ton message que le lendemain.
Ça m'intéresse toujours une session cooptée, cependant je vais essayer de me trouver un pilote pour éviter le changement de siège en permanence.

----------


## Qiou87

J’ai un truc que je comprends pas: en mode LRS du radar sur le F15, comment on ajuste la portée? J’ai rien trouvé dans le guide, qui dit juste qu’on peut l’ajuster, ni dans les menus. On peut bouger le curseur, verrouiller la cible, réduire la largeur du faisceau et l’orienter vers le haut ou bas, mais la portée reste bloquée à 20 chez moi. Du coup je me fais allumer par ma cible systématiquement avant d’avoir pu l’acquérir, et ça devient un jeu de foncer vers elle pour pouvoir lui tirer dessus avant d’essayer d’éviter son missile.

----------


## Genchou

> J’ai un truc que je comprends pas: en mode LRS du radar sur le F15, comment on ajuste la portée? J’ai rien trouvé dans le guide, qui dit juste qu’on peut l’ajuster, ni dans les menus. On peut bouger le curseur, verrouiller la cible, réduire la largeur du faisceau et l’orienter vers le haut ou bas, mais la portée reste bloquée à 20 chez moi. Du coup je me fais allumer par ma cible systématiquement avant d’avoir pu l’acquérir, et ça devient un jeu de foncer vers elle pour pouvoir lui tirer dessus avant d’essayer d’éviter son missile.


C'est dans les contrôles quelque part, "radar scan range" probablement. Attention que tu ne changes pas la portée du radar mais l'échelle affichée à l'écran.

----------


## Bacab

> J’ai un truc que je comprends pas: en mode LRS du radar sur le F15, comment on ajuste la portée? J’ai rien trouvé dans le guide, qui dit juste qu’on peut l’ajuster, ni dans les menus. On peut bouger le curseur, verrouiller la cible, réduire la largeur du faisceau et l’orienter vers le haut ou bas, mais la portée reste bloquée à 20 chez moi. Du coup je me fais allumer par ma cible systématiquement avant d’avoir pu l’acquérir, et ça devient un jeu de foncer vers elle pour pouvoir lui tirer dessus avant d’essayer d’éviter son missile.


De mémoire la commande est display zoom in/out.
En fait tu ne changes pas vraiment la portée du radar mais uniquement la distance max. affichée.
Aparté IRL : si le fonctionnement du radar du F-15C n'a pas été modifié entre la version dont j'ai le manuel et celle modélisée par ED, le radar utilise une forme d'onde particulière dans l'échelle la plus basse et force le HFR dans l'échelle la plus haute. Comme ces formes d'ondes n'ont certainement pas la même sensibilité la portée change effectivement dans ces deux échelles par rapport aux autres mais c'est quand même un abus de langage de dire que tu modifies la portée du radar. source : https://fr.scribd.com/doc/297530454/...-6-15-Mar-1981

Grilled by Genchou  :Cigare:

----------


## partizan

@Yuushi : je peux faire le cocher de princesse si besoin, j'ai l'habitude  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

> Je vous met la nouvelle version de la mission d'attaque au sol en solo (mise plus tôt dans la journée) avec un peu d'amélioration par rapport à la première version:
> - toutes les coordonnées sont en dégrée, minutes, décimale
> - dès qu'il y a un texte, il y a un son
> - quelques vols en plus du votre
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3n5ok739om...%20V2.miz?dl=0


C'est la mission que t'as mis sur le TS avec les 80 unités au sol ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> C'est la mission que t'as mis sur le TS avec les 80 unités au sol ?


C'est la mission que j'ai mis sur le TS hier mais hier je n'ai pas mis la mission avec les 80 cibles. Celle-la je la garde pour quand Flappie sera à court de mission (ou si il faut une mission où on est nombreux).
Dans mon message, j'ai mis la mission d'attaque au sol simple que j'ai retravaillé un peu (cf mon message) qui est proche de la mission sur le Nevada (également mis sur le TS hier et ce matin sur le forum).

----------


## Jokletox

Je teste ça  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> De mémoire la commande est display zoom in/out.
> En fait tu ne changes pas vraiment la portée du radar mais uniquement la distance max. affichée.
> Aparté IRL : si le fonctionnement du radar du F-15C n'a pas été modifié entre la version dont j'ai le manuel et celle modélisée par ED, le radar utilise une forme d'onde particulière dans l'échelle la plus basse et force le HFR dans l'échelle la plus haute. Comme ces formes d'ondes n'ont certainement pas la même sensibilité la portée change effectivement dans ces deux échelles par rapport aux autres mais c'est quand même un abus de langage de dire que tu modifies la portée du radar. source : https://fr.scribd.com/doc/297530454/...-6-15-Mar-1981
> 
> Grilled by Genchou


Merci, c'est bien une histoire de zoom! Ca fonctionne. Maintenant faut encore que je découvre comment on évite une saleté de R-77...  ::siffle::

----------


## nephyl

J'ai installé la beta(j'ai les deux versions, j'ai juste copié les input comme Nicolas l'avait suggéré)
J'ai un petit peu pris en main le JF-17. Les premières impressions sont très bonnes. Il est super maniable à basse vitesse, a une bonne réserve de puissance. Vers mach 1 il semble perdre bcp en maniabilité par contre, il faudra se méfier.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Après avoir lu et relu le communiqué de presse de Thrustmaster, j'en arrive à la conclusion suivante : c'est le même putain de matos qu'avant, sauf que maintenant on peut acheter la base et le stick séparément. Ça fait sûrement plus sérieux face à la concurrence mais tout le monde sait que la base TM ne tient pas la comparaison avec VKB et VIRPIL...


Les mecs se sont vraiment dit _"laisse Marcel, c'est des couillons, ils vont y voir que du feu... Vas-y balance ça en ligne à 179,99 euros le stick "F-16"..._ Sérieux...  :nawak: 


Merci pour ton retour sur le JF-17 Patou, mais on veut en savoir plus!  ::happy2::

----------


## nephyl

> Les mecs se sont vraiment dit _"laisse Marcel, c'est des couillons, ils vont y voir que du feu... Vas-y balance ça en ligne à 179,99 euros le stick "F-16"..._ Sérieux... 
> 
> 
> Merci pour ton retour sur le JF-17 Patou, mais on veut en savoir plus!


J'ai à peine eu le temps de mettre la main dessus. Il faudra que je passe plus de temps dessus pour avoir un avis.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> DCS 2.5.5.40603 Open Beta
> DCS WORLD BY EAGLE DYNAMICS·MERCREDI 4 DÉCEMBRE 2019·2 MINUTES
> Introducing DCS JF-17 Thunder by Deka Ironwork Simulations
> DCS World
> RTC crash when multiplayer track replayed - fixed
> MP. Fix crash when client is entering a server with JDAM in flight.
> F-5E AI. Nose gear strut will now fully de-hike before it enters the wheel well.
> Voice Chat button will be disabled in simulation.
> Fixed crash when ship is deactivated if helicopter starts up at this time.
> ...

----------


## Qiou87

On appréciera l’honnêteté du mec qui dit "my job is to sell these modules".  ::lol:: 

Si on résume: très plaisant a voler, cockpit lisible mais assez moche pour l'instant.

----------


## Flappie

Je lis aussi sur Hoggit que le canon du JF-17 Thunder est orienté légèrement vers le bas, ce qui rend son utilisation en combat aérien très approximative : il faut tirer sur le manche pour espérer toucher la cible. Deka conseille de ne l'utiliser qu'en dernier recours en air-air.

Un avion d'attaque sol qui ne peut se défendre au canon... ça rappelle la première version du F-4 Phantom II qui se faisait régulièrement poutrer au-dessus du Vietnam.

----------


## Sigps220

C'était même pire pour le F-4 qui était au début un avion de supériorité aérienne avant d'être un camion à bombe. Les premières versions n'avaient même pas de canon alors qu'on était loin de l'AIM-9X et de l'AIM 120 !

----------


## nephyl

> Si on résume: très plaisant a voler, cockpit lisible mais assez moche pour l'instant.


Les textures intérieures ne sont pas fofolles, ils disent que ce n'est pas la version finale. Mais même s'ils font des prouesses avec, ça restera assez moche car l'intérieur du vrai avion est lui même assez moche. 
Le glass cockpit est par contre vraiment sympa, idem pour le HUD même s'il peut sembler assez surchargé d'infos au début.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je lis aussi sur Hoggit que le canon du JF-17 Thunder est orienté légèrement vers le bas, ce qui rend son utilisation en combat aérien très approximative : il faut tirer sur le manche pour espérer toucher la cible. Deka conseille de ne l'utiliser qu'en dernier recours en air-air.
> 
> Un avion d'attaque sol qui ne peut se défendre au canon... ça rappelle la première version du F-4 Phantom II qui se faisait régulièrement poutrer au-dessus du Vietnam.


Toute la section du quick-guide sur le canon le tacle en règle. Il serait très similaire à celui du MIG-21 pour ceux qui ont ce module. 
D'ailleurs, le ton général du quick-guide ne va pas plaire à ceux qui ne jurent que par les manuels militaires super sérieux  ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

Oui, j'ai cru comprendre que l'humour dont il font preuve en interview s'est retrouvé dans le quick guide. Espérons qu'ils conservent leur humour quand il se feront tanner par la communauté au sujet de telle ou telle fonctionnalité qui ne fonctionne pas comme il faudrait.

----------


## nephyl

> Oui, j'ai cru comprendre que l'humour dont il font preuve en interview s'est retrouvé dans le quick guide. Espérons qu'ils conservent leur humour quand il se feront tanner par la communauté au sujet de telle ou telle fonctionnalité qui ne fonctionne pas comme il faudrait.


Pour l'instant les retours sont plutôt positifs sur le module. Dans la section Bug il y a Uboats qui est au taquet sur les retours.
En dehors des bugs, le plus gros soucis est qu'ils ont pensés trop tard, de leur propre aveux, l'utilisation des fonctions avec des périphériques. 
Tu peux mapper tout ce qui est sur le Hotas du vrai avion sur ton propre hotas. Par contre certaines fonctions ne sont utilisables qu'avec le cockpit cliquable ou le clavier. 
Pour les citer, ils sont dessus en prio.




> this has already been stated in known issue list
> we will add them later (soon, and hope next update)
> since we focused on real operation (hotas, click etc) at the beginning
> later we realized that it could be unfriendly for home pit players

----------


## nephyl

Ce Quick-guide  :^_^:  




> Since the planes’ buyer is not very rich… although we have a very fancy pitch control system,
> Thunder’s roll and yaw control systems are not FBW. But don’t worry, our multiplex digital CAS
> system can still ensure decent control performance.

----------


## Flappie

C'est pas très responsable de leur part de se moquer de l'unique client (l'armée Pakistanaise) du JF-17. Ils ont certainement un contrat d'exploitation commerciale avec eux, non ? (comme RAZBAM avec l'AdA par exemple)

----------


## Sigps220

Ils ont probablement un contrat avec la fabricant de l'avion plutôt qu'avec l'armée Pakistanaise. 
RAZBAM a un accord avec l'armée mais c'est lié au fait que l'AdA veut utiliser le module dans un cadre de formation. RAZBAM a également un accord avec Dassault pour pouvoir représenter le 2000 et utiliser le nom (a minima) mais ils ont dû également avoir une coopération technique.

La position de Dassault a évolué récemment mais historiquement ils n'ont jamais été favorables à l'usage de leur appareil (militaire comme civil) dans les simulations. J'ai d'ailleurs le souvenir (mais impossible de retrouver une source) d'un module représentant un appareil, le Rafale, je crois qui avait dû être retiré de la vente car Dassault avait menacé le développer d'une action en violation de copyright.

----------


## nephyl

Chengdu le bureau de design chinois en prend aussi pour son grade. A mon avis c'est soit des concurrent soit juste des jeunes à la langue bien pendue.  ::P: 




> Chengdu (JF-17’s design bureau, also produce China’s MiG-21 variants J-7) seems very satisfy
> with Gsh-23. So, in JF-17 from gun to its operation method are very similar too mig-21.
> Our great 23-2 canon can’t use HOTAS to control, after switch to ACM mode, click MFD’s
> GUN button, a box will appear over “GUN” when gun is been selected. But you need to click FEED
> button to load the weapon. Our canon may jam during your mission, so please use FEED to
> reload/clear jam. You will have 3 chances to FEED (which is plenty for 180rds capacity).
> 
> The only major difference between 23-2 and Gsh-23 is the modern gun crosshairs on JF-17.
> But (again…) JF-17’s canon has negative(downward) mounting angle. This means in AA combat
> ...


Et bon ça fait du bien d'avoir un peu d'humour dans un quick-guide de 80 pages.  Ça change du langage corporate qu'on voit partout.

----------


## ze_droopy

C'te traduction en English à l'arrache...

----------


## Qiou87

> l'AdA veut utiliser le module dans un cadre de formation.


 ::o:  Donc l'armée de l'air a tellement plus de ronds qu'ils veulent former leurs pilotes sur 2000C afin de les ressortir du placard? On a plus le budget pour des Rafale ou même au pire des -5?  ::sad:: 

Le canon du JF-17 vers le bas, c'est pas mieux en revanche pour l'attaque au sol? Ca évite de trop piquer lors du 2e passage pour terminer les cibles molles qu'on a raté avec les bombes ou missiles... Après on est d'accord qu'en combat aérien, vers le bas c'est pourri. En même temps la seule position acceptable pour un canon ce devrait être dans l'axe de l'hélice au bout du nez de l'appareil.  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

Pour rappel sur le rafale, le canon est aussi vers le bas de quelques degrés, effectivement, c'est mieux toucher des cibles au sol.

----------


## nephyl

> Donc l'armée de l'air a tellement plus de ronds qu'ils veulent former leurs pilotes sur 2000C afin de les ressortir du placard? On a plus le budget pour des Rafale ou même au pire des -5?


Si j'ai bien compris c'est pour une formation à la coopération via des simus en multi, pas pour une formation au pilotage. 
Tu seras encore plus choqué d'apprendre que pour remplacer les Alpha jet, l'armée de l'air française a acheté des Pilatus PC-21 comme avion école.  :B): 
Imagine si la Patrouille de France fini sur les avions à hélice suisses une fois qu'ils auront épuisé leurs Alpha jet  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

Pourquoi s'arrêter là? Remplaçons les Hercules par des Cessna Caravan aussi. C'est assez bien pour l'armée de l'air irakienne, donc c'est assez bien pour nous.  ::ninja:: 



Sinon au sujet des canons: tout dépend en fait de l'usage réel qui en est fait. Nous on est là on rigole et on dogfighte, mais dans la vraie vie, y'a combien de combats air-air (déjà), et combien se résolvent en tournoyant et se finissent au canon? A côté de ça, combien de fois les appareils multi-rôles se trouvent embarqués dans des missions d'attaque au sol et peuvent profiter d'un canon positionné pour l'attaque au sol pour finir une cible insuffisamment détruite?

C'est peut-être là qu'est la réponse à cette question du placement en fait.

----------


## Sigps220

Si j'ai bien compris l'idée est d'utiliser des simulateurs avec DCS (enfin la version professionnelle) en complément des simulateurs "pro" plus classique dans une optique de familiarisation avec le cockpit et/ou les procédures. 
Du coup, ça ne serait probablement pas le 2000C qui serait pris par l'AdA mais une autre version que RAZBAM développerait .... Potentiellement, on pourrait voir cette version déboulée dans DCS. 
On a déjà eu la discussion il y a quelques pages. Si c'est la version -N ou -D c'est mort, elles ne sauront pas dans DCS (ou alors dans 20 ans) car trop liée à la dissuasion nucléaire donc hors limite. Si c'est la version -5 c'est possible qu'elle soit portée du DCS.

Concernant le canon, il y a la mémoire du F4 qui n'avait pas de canon au début car tout missile et qu'il a fallu modifier en urgence pour rajouter un canon. Effectivement les combats air-air sont rares, même si les derniers engagements sont plutôt à courte portée qu'en BVR, mais cela me semble très liée au fait qu'il ne s'agit pas d'engagement en haute intensité mais d'escarmouche / violation de frontière qui tourne mal. 

Par contre l'usage du canon en mode AG existe.

----------


## Flappie

> Our canon may jam during your mission, so please use FEED to
> reload/clear jam. You will have 3 chances to FEED (*which is plenty for 180rds capacity*).


 ::XD:: 
Je pense qu'il y a matière à monter un one man show digne de ce nom.  ::): 




> Ils ont probablement un contrat avec la fabricant de l'avion plutôt qu'avec l'armée Pakistanaise. 
> RAZBAM a un accord avec l'armée mais c'est lié au fait que l'AdA veut utiliser le module dans un cadre de formation. RAZBAM a également un accord avec Dassault pour pouvoir représenter le 2000 et utiliser le nom (a minima) mais ils ont dû également avoir une coopération technique.


Il me semble que l'unique client d'un avion peut avoir son mot à dire sur la diffusion publique d'un study-sim le concernant.




> Donc l'armée de l'air a tellement plus de ronds qu'ils veulent former leurs pilotes sur 2000C afin de les ressortir du placard? On a plus le budget pour des Rafale ou même au pire des -5?


Ce n'est pas qu'elle n'a plus de ronds, c'est qu'elle trouve des solutions économes tout en gardant son personnel au top. Pour moi, c'est un progrès. Il y a quelques temps, Zan a posé ses questions à un pilote au sujet du programme RAZBAM-AdA. Le pilote lui a expliqué que le module permettait aux apprenants de faire de la "boutonite" sans utiliser une goutte de kérosène.

Pour info, RAZBAM a évoqué les projets de modules 2000-D et 2000-5.  ::trollface:: 




> Concernant le canon, il y a la mémoire du F4 qui n'avait pas de canon au début car tout missile et qu'il a fallu modifier en urgence pour rajouter un canon. Effectivement les combats air-air sont rares, même si les derniers engagements sont plutôt à courte portée qu'en BVR, mais cela me semble très liée au fait qu'il ne s'agit pas d'engagement en haute intensité mais d'escarmouche / violation de frontière qui tourne mal. 
> 
> Par contre l'usage du canon en mode AG existe.


Le canon a encore récemment été utilisé en air-air pour la dissuasion : en juillet dernier, en Corée du Sud.

----------


## Loloborgo

> La position de Dassault a évolué récemment mais historiquement ils n'ont jamais été favorables à l'usage de leur appareil (militaire comme civil) dans les simulations. J'ai d'ailleurs le souvenir (mais impossible de retrouver une source) d'un module représentant un appareil, le Rafale, je crois qui avait dû être retiré de la vente car Dassault avait menacé le développer d'une action en violation de copyright.


Le fameux Rafale de Rollus!
Une véritable légende chez les utilisateurs du vénérable FSX.
Introuvable aujourd'hui...

----------


## Aghora

Quelle est la meilleure approche pour détruire une douzaine de camions (ou 16) disposés en carrés avec le canon du A10-C ?

En tout cas c'est ce qu'on me demande de faire, je dois avouer qu'après 10 passages au-dessus et en avoir eu même pas la moitié, c'est lassant  ::ninja:: .

Le mieux c'est de suivre une ligne de camions et de les flinguer en une seule passe mais pas facile !

----------


## Flappie

Puisqu'il te faut abattre tous les camions, il vaut mieux attaquer colonne après colonne afin de minimiser ton nombre de passes, en commençant pas un bord du carré, afin d'éviter que la fumée ne masque les cibles qu'il te reste à toucher. 
Un piqué à ~30-40 degrés te permettra de voir simultanément tous les camions d'une colonne.
Tire en ramenant progressivement le manche vers toi, en maintenant appuyée la gâchette pendant toute ta passe (tu as un paquet de munitions, profites-en).
Commence à tirer avant que la première cible soit dans ton viseur (encore une fois, tu peux te permettre de gâcher des munitions).
Attends un peu avant d'effectuer tes demi-tours, prends ton temps, sinon tu vas tourner trop court, voir tes cibles au dernier moment et immanquablement louper ta passe.

----------


## Aghora

Oui c'est ça que j'essaie de faire mais faut les voir les cibles et bien s'aligner. J'avoue aussi que les étiquettes gênent bien la visibilité, mais si je les enlève je sais plus où sont les cibles  ::lol:: .

----------


## Flappie

Mieux que des étiquettes, si c'est toi qui crée la mission : pose un fumi sur une des cibles (dans l'éditeur de mission : SMOKE MARKER ON UNIT). Ainsi tu verras mieux.
Autre précision : puisque tu dois être bien aligné pour taper les colonnes, une fois bien aligné, mémorise ton *cap.*

EDIT: Un autre conseil important, que je n'utilise jamais (je n'y pense pas en vol) : le "Cuban Eight" est ton ami quand tu dois tirer plusieurs fois dans la même zone. Comme tu n'as pas besoin de tourner à droite ou à gauche, tu peux difficilement perdre tes cibles, surtout à partir du moment où elles commencent à fumer.

----------


## yuushiro

Bonsoir à tous,
Je vais certainement voler en 14 ce soir (21h) pour tenter le RIO, si d'autres personnes veulent voler...

----------


## Flappie

Salut, je dois faire un montage vidéo pour un anniv prévu demain, et j'en suis qu'au début.
Par contre, je vais me mettre sur le TS pour que tu mes poses toutes tes questions. Avec un peu de chance, j'aurais fini mon boulot à 22h.

----------


## ze_droopy

J'aurai bien voulu venir te servir de chauffeur, mais je suis réquisitionné par l'ATC  ::(:

----------


## war-p

La vidéo de preview du super carrier  :Bave:

----------


## Loloborgo

Yep, vu ce soir en rentrant du taf, ma foi ça m'a l'air bien sympa, si ça reflète bien le produit final ça peut valoir le coup de craquer.

J'espère un prix n'excédant pas les 19,99 euros, mais je pense pouvoir me brosser...


Et j'espère aussi qu'un dév facétieux a planqué quelques lignes de code qui vont bien, genre si l'on fait gauche, gauche, bas et droite avec le stick du Hornet juste avant le catapultage, ça déclenche un flashmod des équipes de pont, qui se lanceraient dans une choré endiablée style Thriller à la Jackson!  ::P:   :^_^:

----------


## war-p

Propose ça sur le forum d'Ed  ::love::

----------


## Flappie

Les avis sont très partagés sur Hoggit. Moi-même, je trouve que c'est très insuffisant pour un truc payant. Mais attendons de voir le produit "final".

----------


## war-p

Ouais ils ont montré une scène de la salle d'op, j'espère qu'il y aura un poste de lso et d'atc pour les joueurs, après, ça veut pas dire que j'ai envie de le prendre, mais c'est vrai que le crew, je comprends même pas que ça soit pas dans le jeu de base.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ouais ils ont montré une scène de la salle d'op, j'espère qu'il y aura un poste de lso et d'atc pour les joueurs, après, ça veut pas dire que j'ai envie de le prendre, mais c'est vrai que le crew, je comprends même pas que ça soit pas dans le jeu de base.


Absolument pas intéressé par ce DLC sur l’équipage des portes avion pour le temps que je passe dessus lors d'une opération d'1h30-2h. Par contre, j'espère qu'il y aura plus de 4 places sur le Stennis dans l'éditeur de mission de façon gratuite (et ne pas avoir à filouté pour pouvoir en mettre plus).



Cette semaine, on vole lundi ou mardi (je ne peux pas mardi soir) ?

----------


## Bacab

Lundi soir ou mardi soir je serai des votre. Toujours en CAS et en AV-8.

----------


## Flappie

Nico, je n'ai encore rien pour mardi *lundi* et je n'aurai pas le temps de m'y mettre. Peux-tu nous trouver quelque chose s'il te plait ?
Je fais l'appel pour mardi lundi :

Bacab ( AV-8B )
Flappie ( AV-8B )
Empnicolas ( ? )
Partizan "Zanshiro" yuushiro ( F-14B )
Patou ( F/A-18C )
Kylou ( ? )

----------


## Empnicolas

> Nico, je n'ai encore rien pour mardi et je n'aurai pas le temps de m'y mettre. Peux-tu nous trouver quelque chose s'il te plait ?
> Je fais l'appel pour mardi :
> 
> Bacab ( AV-8B )
> Flappie ( AV-8B )


Oui j'ai 1-2 missions en resserve mais je peut pas être présent mardi mais disponible lundi.

----------


## Flappie

> mais disponible lundi.


Banco. Présent lundi, si mon violent torticolis se dissipe.

Bacab, c'est bon pour toi lundi ?

----------


## Bacab

> Banco. Présent lundi, si mon violent torticolis se dissipe.
> 
> Bacab, c'est bon pour toi lundi ?


Oui !

----------


## Qiou87

Dites, quelqu’un peut tester sa campagne M2000C de base en 2.5? J’ai commencé la mission 1 et il se passe rien. J’ai quand même démarré l’avion mais je m’attendais à être guidé. Le leader ne démarre pas donc je suis comme un gland. Je peux voler mais j’ai l’impression qu’il est sensé se passer des trucs. Un peu comme si le premier trigger était cassé et que rien ne se lançait du coup... vous pouvez confirmer?

----------


## yuushiro

Je peux être dispo lundi.
Dispo en RIO 14 si besoin

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Dites, quelqu’un peut tester sa campagne M2000C de base en 2.5? J’ai commencé la mission 1 et il se passe rien. J’ai quand même démarré l’avion mais je m’attendais à être guidé. Le leader ne démarre pas donc je suis comme un gland. Je peux voler mais j’ai l’impression qu’il est sensé se passer des trucs. Un peu comme si le premier trigger était cassé et que rien ne se lançait du coup... vous pouvez confirmer?


 Tu as allumé la radio ?

----------


## partizan

Je mets une option cocher de la princesse yushi, sinon harrier  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Tu as allumé la radio ?


Oui à priori, puisque j'ai pu demander à la tour pour le démarrage moteur.

----------


## Bopnc

La première chose à faire sur toutes les missions de la campagne, c'est allumer la radio et faire un test de communication avec ton chef de patrouille. Ça se fait par le menu F10, si je me souviens bien. 

Je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué, mais dans le répertoire d'install de DCS, tu as une série de PDF avec le briefing complet de chaque mission du jeu. A lire attentivement avant de les jouer (ou pendant que l'INS s'aligne pour les puristes.  ::P: )

----------


## nephyl

Présent Lundi en F-18

----------


## TuxFr78

Y a du monde qui vole mardi ?

----------


## Flappie

Pas sûr que je sois là mardi, je verrai avec l'ATC.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Oui à priori, puisque j'ai pu demander à la tour pour le démarrage moteur.


 Si tu as les comms simplifiées ça veut peut-être rien dire. Faut bien allumer ta VHF et ton UHF canal par défaut et normalement le leader te contacte tout de suite ou presque. C'est lui qui gère la tour dans les premières missions tu as juste à suivre les instructions et bien utiliser F10 dans les comms radios quand tu as des choses spécifiques à la mission à communiquer (notamment pour faire le touch and go de la première mission, j'avais bloqué là un moment).

----------


## Qiou87

Ok merci ça doit être ça alors. J’avoue que c’est déroutant un cockpit cliquable quand tu as volé 10h sur F15 juste avant...

Ça et facetracknoIR qui marche très bien en vol mais moins au sol quand t’essaie de cliquer précisément sur un mini bouton. Faut encore que j’améliore mon ergonomie...

----------


## Flappie

Nico, peux-tu préciser dès maintenant la map et la version de DCS prévue pour lundi ?

----------


## Jokletox

> Ça et facetracknoIR qui marche très bien en vol mais moins au sol quand t’essaie de cliquer précisément sur un mini bouton. Faut encore que j’améliore mon ergonomie...


Je ne sais pas comment c'est avec le facetracknoIR mais avec le logiciel du TrackIR tu peux attribuer une touche pour figer le suivi de la tête. Je l'ai mise sur un bouton de tranche de la souris comme ça quand je prends la prends je fige l'image et je clique tranquille. Ayant mis des courbes assez agressives la vue bouge trop pour que je puisse viser les boutons correctement sans ça.

Peut-être dispo lundi en CAP 18, à voir.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Nico, peux-tu préciser dès maintenant la map et la version de DCS prévue pour lundi ?


J'ai une mission Caucase et une golf persique.

Les deux premières vidéo de la mission de la semaine dernière:

----------


## Qiou87

> Je ne sais pas comment c'est avec le facetracknoIR mais avec le logiciel du TrackIR tu peux attribuer une touche pour figer le suivi de la tête. Je l'ai mise sur un bouton de tranche de la souris comme ça quand je prends la prends je fige l'image et je clique tranquille. Ayant mis des courbes assez agressives la vue bouge trop pour que je puisse viser les boutons correctement sans ça.


Oui tu peux figer même des axes séparément si tu veux ; c'est une bonne suggestion, je vais faire ça aussi. Merci.  :;):

----------


## yuushiro

C'est vrai que la version pour demain soir m’intéresse, savoir si je dois revenir sur la @release ou si je reste sur l'OB.

----------


## Empnicolas

> C'est vrai que la version pour demain soir m’intéresse, savoir si je dois revenir sur la @release ou si je reste sur l'OB.


On vole sur le stable sauf contre ordre.

----------


## Loloborgo

Pas dispo la semaine qui vient, désolé et bon vol les amis!

----------


## nephyl

J'avance facilement sur l'apprentissage du JF-17. 
A part la radio qui est un peu bizarre, tout le reste s'apprend tout seul. Il me reste pas mal de détails à apprendre mais hier j'ai déjà pu démarrer, décoller, utiliser le TGP, bombarder des cibles random et atterrir sans jamais avoir l'impression de me battre avec l'avion ou ses systèmes. 
L'avion utilise plus le HOTAS que le F-18 et il faut moins cliquer sur les MFD. 
En vol, on utilise presque pas les panneaux latéraux. Allumer le TGP se fait entièrement sur les MFD par exemple. 
Les MFD s'utilisent très bien avec les MFD Cougar si vous en avez. Il y a un profile d'intégré et même s'il manque 6 boutons sur les côtés en bas, ce sont des boutons très peu utilisés. 

Concernant le comportement de l'avion, il est bien motorisé et monte très bien même chargé à fond. Hier, avec plein de bombes, il ne m'a pas fallu la moitié de la piste pour décoller sans AB. 

Bref c'est un super petit avion multi-rôle avec des systèmes bien pensés et faciles à prendre en main. Il n'est pas piégeux du tout à piloter.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Beaucoup ont l'air de dire qu'il est F-5 style niveau pilotage, tes pensées sur ça?

Present ce soir.

----------


## nephyl

> Beaucoup ont l'air de dire qu'il est F-5 style niveau pilotage, tes pensées sur ça?
> 
> Present ce soir.


Je n'ai pas des tonnes de modules donc dur de savoir auquel il ressemble le plus. 
Je ne dirais pas qu'il est comme le F-5. 
Bon déjà le fait qu'il y ai un HUD complet et un glass cockpit change complétement l'expérience. 
Niveau pilotage le JF-17 est moins brut. Le FBW fait une sacrée différence. 
Avec des charges c'est le jour et la nuit avec le F-5. Là où le F-5 perd bcp en perf, le JF-17 reste très manœuvrable. Faut juste faire gaffe à bien mettre les limiteurs de G car on casse vite les pylones...

----------


## Flappie

> Faut juste faire gaffe à bien mettre les limiteurs de G car on casse vite les pylones...


 ::XD::  Génial. Un avions comme je les aime.
J'ai vu qu'un moddeur proposait une livrée cockpit sombre, qui va beaucoup mieux à l'appareil que ce blanc de chambre (in)hospitalière. Du coup, j'ai presque envie de le prendre. Mais je vais attendre l'année prochaine.

----------


## nephyl

> Génial. Un avions comme je les aime.
> J'ai vu qu'un moddeur proposait une livrée cockpit sombre, qui va beaucoup mieux à l'appareil que ce blanc de chambre (in)hospitalière. Du coup, j'ai presque envie de le prendre. Mais je vais attendre l'année prochaine.


C'est même un peu vicieux dans le sens où avec certaines bombes t'as une limite physique de 5.5G mais la configuration auto te dit de mettre à 6G et donc tu pètes les pylônes si tu suis l'indicateur. Après le roll n'étant pas en FBW, je me demande si on ne peut pas péter les pylons avec.
Autre truc marrant avec cet avion. Quand tu jettison les SD-10 ils partent moteur allumé, c'est une feature à priori, pas un bug. Ce qui est un bug c'est que le seeker du missile s'active  :^_^: 

Il me reste plein de trucs à découvrir donc le RADAR A/G. Mais pour l'instant je recommanderais à 100% ce JF-17. Il est fun à utiliser et il y a plein de systèmes à découvrir. 

Après ce n'est pas bête d'attendre qques semaines qu'ils corrigent les bugs et surtout qu'ils rajoutent plein de binding car ça manque un peu pour l'instant.

----------


## Flappie

> Quand tu jettison les SD-10 ils partent moteur allumé, c'est une feature à priori, pas un bug. Ce qui est un bug c'est que le seeker du missile s'active


 ::XD::  Ca fera une bonne excuse en cas de teamkill. "_T'avais qu'à pas te mettre devant moi pendant mon jettison !_"

J'imagine que la feature permet de maximiser la destruction du missile afin d'éviter qu'il ne tombe entre de mauvaises mains...

----------


## nephyl

> Ca fera une bonne excuse en cas de teamkill. "_T'avais qu'à pas te mettre devant moi pendant mon jettison !_"
> 
> J'imagine que la feature permet de maximiser la destruction du missile afin d'éviter qu'il ne tombe entre de mauvaises mains...


J’imagine que c'est pour ça. Après ce n'est pas souvent qu'on doit jettison des FOX-3. Autre détail, si tu endommages le pylône en prenant trop de G, tu ne peux bien sûr plus jettison les bombes(ou alors il y a un truc que j'ai raté). Heureusement qu'il est facile d’atterrir même complétement chargé.

----------


## Tugais

Cette histoire de jettison des missiles n'est pas une spécificité du JF-17, le Mirage 2000 emploie le même procédé pour ses Magic II. Là encore, il vaut mieux prendre soin de ne pas avoir de coéquipier devant soit  ::ninja::

----------


## Sigps220

Ca peut également être liée au carburant utilisé dans le missile, même si la charge militaire est inerte lors du jettison, tu dois avoir un sacré choc lors ton missile tombe sur le sol.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ca peut également être liée au carburant utilisé dans le missile, même si la charge militaire est inerte lors du jettison, tu dois avoir un sacré choc lors ton missile tombe sur le sol.


IRL c'est en effet une bonne idée de vider le réservoir du missile en le faisant voler plutôt qu'il tombe au sol avec un réservoir plein. En revanche ouais, bonjour le bug du système de guidage qui s'active, sans parler de teamkill tu imagines le potentiel à incident diplomatique?

*"Il déclenche le largage par erreur de ses missiles lors d'un exercice, l'un d'eux manque d'abattre Air Force One... la fin va vous étonner!"*

En pratique tu dois avoir un programme spécial dans le calculateur qui fait voler le machin jusqu'à épuisement, sans s'éloigner trop du sol pour éviter un effet balistique qui ferait aussi bien mal une fois par terre...

Vos histoires de missile qui en fait qu'à sa tête ça m'a fait penser direct à ça (à 5:35):

----------


## Flappie

Ça faisait trop longtemps que je l'avais regardée. Merci.  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

Joke, c'est toi qui à cassé tout dans le google doc où on avait mis nos modules ?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...1-w/edit#gid=0

Edit: c'est bon, c'est réparé

----------


## Flappie

Hop, c'est arrangé.

----------


## Flappie

Annonce importante pour DCS : *on va officiellement basculer vers l'open beta* pour nos soirées du lundi/mardi.

Merci de basculer vers l'open beta (ou de la télécharger en parallèle de la stable) avant lundi prochain pour ne pas vous retrouver coincés.

----------


## Genchou

> Annonce importante pour DCS : *on va officiellement basculer vers l'open beta* pour nos soirées du lundi/mardi.
> 
> Merci de basculer vers l'open beta (ou de la télécharger en parallèle de la stable) avant lundi prochain pour ne pas vous retrouver coincés.


Yayyy
Du coup demain ça reste stable ?

----------


## Jokletox

> Annonce importante pour DCS : *on va officiellement basculer vers l'open beta* pour nos soirées du lundi/mardi.
> 
> Merci de basculer vers l'open beta (ou de la télécharger en parallèle de la stable) avant lundi prochain pour ne pas vous retrouver coincés.


Sérieux  ::|:

----------


## Flappie

> Yayyy
> Du coup demain ça reste stable ?


On a joué ce soir.  :;):  Mais il y aura peut-être des gens pour jouer demain soir. Personnellement, je bascule en beta ce soir.




> Sérieux


Oui, sérieux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Souvenirs de ce soir...

Un Harrier s'est caché dans cette image, saurais-tu le reconnaître ?




Bug graphique du laser en mode "marker" : il s'arrête en plein ciel.

----------


## yuushiro

Pour Patou, la magnifique résolution du LANTIRN


Un grand merci à Zan pour sa patience avec son RIO tout fraichement sorti du moule.

Un petit passage radada :

----------


## Empnicolas

Images de la mission de ce soir:

----------


## partizan

Zanshiro pour un vol très matinal


Yuushi au bureau



En route vers WPT 03





Redécollage et convoyage de notre mini Flappoute

----------


## Jokletox

> Oui, sérieux.


Dommage, ça sera sans moi...

----------


## TuxFr78

> Annonce importante pour DCS : *on va officiellement basculer vers l'open beta* pour nos soirées du lundi/mardi.
> 
> Merci de basculer vers l'open beta (ou de la télécharger en parallèle de la stable) avant lundi prochain pour ne pas vous retrouver coincés.


Y a une raison ?

----------


## nephyl

> Pour Patou, la magnifique résolution du LANTIRN
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/12/10/c8b...2eed4e6.md.jpg


On voit la différence entre les buissons et les tanks, c'est déjà presque mieux que sur le F-18  :^_^:

----------


## nephyl

> Y a une raison ?


La raison principale est de voir si la fréquentation des soirées est plus grande si on sort sur L'OB.
Partant du principe que plus on est, plus c'est sympa et constatant que lors des soirées où les deux versions sont compatibles la fréquentation augmente beaucoup. 
De plus depuis pas mal de temps la stable n'a pas de grande différence avec l'open beta niveau présence ou absence de bug. La beta ayant même souvent plus de correctifs ou ajouts de fonctionnalités. Par exemple le M2000 est resté injouable pendant des semaines sur la stable alors qu'il y avait des correctifs sur la beta. Le F-16 a plus de fonctionnalités sur l'OB que la stable. 
Finalement jouer sur la beta nous permettra lors de certaines soirées d'aller sur des serveurs publiques pour faire des sorties spéciales.

----------


## Bacab

> Bug graphique du laser en mode "marker" : il s'arrête en plein ciel.
> https://i.ibb.co/4jz3VWn/Screen-191209-223916.png


Ça marchait pourtant bien de mon coté  ::(: 


Très bonne soirée, le vol de nuit et au petit matin était très agréable.

----------


## TuxFr78

> La raison principale est de voir si la fréquentation des soirées est plus grande si on sort sur L'OB.
> Partant du principe que plus on est, plus c'est sympa et constatant que lors des soirées où les deux versions sont compatibles la fréquentation augmente beaucoup. 
> De plus depuis pas mal de temps la stable n'a pas de grande différence avec l'open beta niveau présence ou absence de bug. La beta ayant même souvent plus de correctifs ou ajouts de fonctionnalités. Par exemple le M2000 est resté injouable pendant des semaines sur la stable alors qu'il y avait des correctifs sur la beta. Le F-16 a plus de fonctionnalités sur l'OB que la stable. 
> Finalement jouer sur la beta nous permettra lors de certaines soirées d'aller sur des serveurs publiques pour faire des sorties spéciales.


Très bonnes raisons  :;):

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Annonce importante pour DCS : *on va officiellement basculer vers l'open beta* pour nos soirées du lundi/mardi.
> 
> Merci de basculer vers l'open beta (ou de la télécharger en parallèle de la stable) avant lundi prochain pour ne pas vous retrouver coincés.


Youpi  ::wub::

----------


## Azmodan

Voilà une bonne nouvelle ! Vous allez pouvoir continuer à me voir plier du F18  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

> Dommage, ça sera sans moi...


J'y vais à reculons pour ma part. Je te raconterai, et peut-être que je deviendrai un apôtre de la beta, qui sait ?




> Y a une raison ?


La principale : J'en ai marre qu'on me bassine avec la beta.  :Splash:  

La seconde : Autrefois la release de DCS était quasi exempte de bugs récents : ceux-là étaient éliminés en phase de beta. Aujourd'hui, on constate que *les bugs récents vivent plus longtemps sur la release que sur l'open beta*, ce qui est un comble.  :Facepalm:  L'exemple du Mirage 2000-C, cité par Patou, est éloquent, mais il est arrivé la même chose au Viggen, dont il était impossible de s'éjecter pendant plus d'un mois.

Aujourd'hui, le gros inconvénient que je vois avec l'OB, c'est qu'on risque d'empêcher les joueurs dépourvus de fibre de se connecter les lundis/mardis. En effet, l'OB peut être mise à jour n'importe quel jour de la semaine. Ça s'est déjà vu, sauf peut-être les dimanches.

Donc on teste, puis on avisera : plus/moins de joueurs ? plus/moins de bugs gênants ?

Je rappelle que vous pouvez basculer très rapidement d'une version à l'autre si vous manquez de place sur vos disques, via l'utilitaire DCS Updater GUI de Skatezilla. Ça évite d'installer une deuxième version du jeu. Vous pouvez aussi copier vos bindings de la release vers l'OB (sous Saved Games\DCS\Config).

----------


## nephyl

> La principale : J'en ai marre qu'on me bassine avec la beta.


Bonjour, vous avez 5 minutes pour que je vous parle du JF-17?  ::ninja::

----------


## Azmodan

Après étant un joueur avec une connexion "rurale" une fois l'installation initiale faite, j'ai trouvé la taille des mises à jours de l'open beta plutôt raisonnable. Avec un tout petit peu d'anticipation c'est gérable pour moi.

----------


## Bacab

Du coup ça vole ce soir ?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> La seconde : Autrefois la release de DCS était quasi exempte de bugs récents : ceux-là étaient éliminés en phase de beta. Aujourd'hui, on constate que *les bugs récents vivent plus longtemps sur la release que sur l'open beta*, ce qui est un comble.  L'exemple du Mirage 2000-C, cité par Patou, est éloquent, mais il est arrivé la même chose au Viggen, dont il était impossible de s'éjecter pendant plus d'un mois.


 Oui c'est vraiment le fond du problème je suis bien d'accord sur ce point. Du coup cool je repasse en OB  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Du coup ça vole ce soir ?


Je suis dispo si tu veux. Sur la beta, du coup.

----------


## Bacab

> Je suis dispo si tu veux. Sur la beta, du coup.


Ah mince, bin je suis parti pour faire autre chose. Désolé.

----------


## Flappie

Pas grave, j'ai croisé papagueff et AV_Erel. Désolé AV_Erel/CapSyl, on a été coupés à la fin. Bonne soirée !

----------


## Tugais

Il y a quelques jours, j'ai posté une petite vidéo sur YouTube histoire de m'essayer au montage vidéo et au debrief d'un vol volé à bord de Mirage 2000-C. La mission consistait à frapper des pièces d'artillerie mobiles prenant sous leur feu des troupes alliées, deux Mirage avaient en charge la frappe au sol tandis que 2 autres Mirage avaient la tâche de les protéger de toute intervention d'appareils ennemis pouvant apparaître au dessus de la zone d'opération.

Le montage est perfectible, c'est une première expérience et plus un "proof au concept" histoire de voir si un format court avec sous-titrage peut fonctionner pour ce type de contenu.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Franchement sympa, le dogfight a de très jolis plans.

----------


## Jokletox

J'aime beaucoup la vidéo, le choix de la musique calme change un peu du reste des vidéos DCS habituelles et les plans sont bien trouvés.

----------


## Sigps220

J'aime beaucoup également. Je l'ai regardé sans son (because boulot) et les sous-titre étaient bien utiles ! Hate de pouvoir me faire une seconde vision avec le son.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pareil, bien aimé ! Joli boulot ! Musique excellent qui colle bien je trouve.

Quelques ralentissements, je ne sais pas si c'est dû à ma liaison pourrie au taff ou à la vid (Visible sur le passage du survol du M2k crashé). Les plans sont sympa, juste le coup du M2K crashé qu'on ne comprend pas bien.

Mais sinon c'est top !

----------


## Tugais

Merci pour vos retours, c'est top que ce soit à peu près "regardable" pour un premier jet.

Mirabelle, le ralentissement c'est de ma faute, je n'ai pas fait attention à certains détails lors de l'exportation et je n'ai pas voulu tout reprendre vu que c'était un galop d'essai. Pour le crash de l'appareil sur le flanc de montagne, c'est lié à un freeze DCS qui a duré 2-3 secondes pour tous les participants, quand tu voles à moins de 500 pieds, ça ne pardonne pas. Je ne voulais pas accuser vilement DCS :x

----------


## Flappie

Très beau résultat pour une première vidéo. Certains mouvements de caméra sont très réussis, et la bande son est effectivement très adaptée.

----------


## Olis

Grosse annonce du kiowa sur fb

----------


## Flappie

Youpi !!

:danseduventre:

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour les non anglophones, le Kiowa est enfin dans les clous : les trois parties ont signé un accord commercial (Bell Textron, Polychop et ED).

----------


## Aghora

Un hélicoptère pilotable à la portée des noobs !

Pas comme ce Ka-50 de malheur.

----------


## Jokletox

Super ça ! Un nouvel hélico officialisé sur DCS ça fait tjs plaisir.

Enfin une (futur) bonne raison de passer sur l'open beta  ::ninja::

----------


## Genchou

Dommage qu'il soit fait par Polychop. Leur capital sympathie après le traitement de la Gazelle est bien bas et personnellement je ne toucherai plus à leurs modules.

----------


## Jokletox

De ce que j'en ai compris ils ont compris leurs erreurs faites avec le Gazelle (qui était leur premier module) et ont fait les choses mieux pour celui-là. Promesse, ceux qui y croient, toussa toussa mais perso je suis confiant. Ils ont d'ailleurs commencé à retaper la Gazelle en coopération avec des vrais pilotes de cet hélico, moi je prends ça comme une envie de rattraper le coup et de faire les choses bien.

----------


## Genchou

Tu m'excuseras de ne pas accorder la moindre confiance à PC après toute la mauvaise foi dont ils ont fait preuve autour des problèmes de la Gazelle.  ::P: 
Maintenant qu'ils ont un nouveau module à vendre, c'est facile de promettre des belles choses et de déclarer qu'ils feront du bon boulot dorénavant. Mais le mal est fait de mon côté, je ne considère pas cette équipe comme capable de créer un travail de qualité dans DCS, ils peuvent bien se gratter.  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Le fait qu'ils aient lancé leur chantier de refonte de la Gazelle me mets en confiance. Après des années de blocage, ils ont reconnu leurs erreurs et ont promis un nouveau modèle de vol. C'est pourquoi j'ai récemment acheté la Gazelle. Pareil pour Aviodev et le C101.

----------


## Bopnc

J'avais pas trop suivi, c'était quoi le soucis avec la Gazelle mis à part le fait que je me crashe avec ? Le multi-crew ?

----------


## Genchou

C'est principalement le modèle de vol qui est complètement lunaire. Il y a aussi des inconsistences dans l'avionique et quelques bugs mais c'est moins critique. Le plus gros problème repose d'avantage sur l'attitude de Polychop, ils sont d'une énorme mauvaise foi par rapport aux divers bugs du module et ont souvent refusé (de manière très puérile) de même investiguer ces problèmes. Bien au-delà d'un cas comme Razbam, par exemple, qui malgré une période un peu limite en terme de qualité/complétion de leurs modules, n'ont jamais été hostiles envers la communauté et leurs clients et ont été capables de conserver la confiance des simeurs. Là où Polychop a tout foiré.

Et d'expérience, pour avoir côtoyé plusieurs développeurs dans le genre, qui font un ou deux premiers projets "à moitié pro" pleins de problèmes, enchainent sur une nouvelle codebase plus propre et jurent de revenir sur le code précédent forts de leur nouvelle expérience/expertise ... les promesses ne se concrétisent jamais. Donc ici j'espère pas grand chose de leurs belles paroles. J'attends de voir du concret.

----------


## Jokletox

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est une "codebase" mais comme Flappie et moi l'avons dit Polyshop a commencé à retaper la Gazelle donc je vois pas trop le rapport avec les dev que tu connais et  qui "jurent de revenir sur le code précédent forts de leur nouvelle expérience/expertise" et Polyshop.

----------


## Genchou

> Je ne sais pas ce qu'est une "codebase" mais comme Flappie et moi l'avons dit Polyshop a commencé à retaper la Gazelle donc je vois pas trop le rapport avec les dev que tu connais et  qui "jurent de revenir sur le code précédent forts de leur nouvelle expérience/expertise" et Polyshop.


Ça veut dire que je suis dans le métier et tous ceux que j'ai rencontrés qui disent ça ne le font pas. Est-ce que ça signifie que Polychop ne retapera pas la Gazelle ? Non. Par contre ça m'empêche de leur faire confiance et de croire qu'ils soient capable de sortir un Kiowa de qualité. Donc j'attends de voir, mais sans espoir.

----------


## Jokletox

Pour le Kiowa ok on peut avoir des doutes mais pour la Gazelle, comparer certains dev qui ne tiennent pas leurs promesses à Polychop qui est déjà en train de retaper la Gazelle je ne trouve pas ça juste pour ces derniers.

----------


## Tugais

La vraie différence entre le développement de la Gazelle et le Kiowa c'est que cette fois-ci le contrat qui lie Bell à Polychop oblige ces derniers à refiler leur module à Bell afin que ces derniers s'assurent de la pertinence de la modélisation. Autant dire que si Bell ne trouve pas le module à la hauteur ils ne le laisseront pas sortir en l'état pour ne pas entacher la réputation d'un appareil qui côtoie la légende.

Quand à dire que Razbam n'a jamais manqué de respect envers sa clientèle c'est vraiment mal les connaitre. La seule chose qui rattrape Razbam dernièrement c'est l'embauche d'un nouveau codeur ultra efficace ; pour la comm' et l'interaction avec leur clientèle ou des prospects il sont toujours en dessous du niveau 0.

----------


## nephyl

La liste des FIX du JF-17 en même pas une semaine...(c'est pas encore push sur l'OB ça vient du thread sur le forum ED)


Spoiler Alert! 



Since release to Dec 10 2019
----------------------------------

Fixed warning panel light adjustment problems
Fixed timeless BIT of WMD7 after Cold Start
Fixed CM-802AKG and C-802AK missiles do not function properly after Cold Starts.
Fixed radar too strong signal strength in other plane RWR
Fixed TWS to RWS, keep 3 line, RWS have no 3 line pattern
Fixed radar missing check terrain mask for hpt/spt
Fixed radar GMTT/SMTT/FTT mode terrain mask check
Fixed radar TDC can move all the way up to HUD
Fixed TDC EL range calculation: need add half beam width
Fixed TDC will keep distance position if radar range changed, but still limit to range
Fixed HSD radar/datalink targets are too bright and unreadable
Fixed UFC dots
Fixed quit ACM mode to prev master mode (S1 Press)
Fixed A/A weapons can fire when wheels down on the ground
Fixed IR AA missile should attack target locked by its seeker, not SPI(HPT/SPT)
Fixed SMS program change with mismatched wpn
Fixed typo in TACAN Menu
Fixed some potential trouble for CTD
Fixed IFF result for radar/dl synthesis
Fixed WMD&/TVIR/MIL response IFF command
Fixed Oxy re-fill after rearm
Fixed HSD contact polar position (no longer affected by self att)
Fixed emergency hydraulic
Cleaned radio com1/2 trigger keys (only HOTAS keys)
Added U1 OSB for APR Menu
Added UFCP DST Lat N/S toggle (E/W will be added later after issue being Fixed)
Added massive keybinding for both keyboard and joystick
Implemented AG radar picrure frozen if radar in GMTT/SMTT/FTT mode
Implemented WPT# in F10 mark parser

tweak AA radar INTC bar spacing: RWS: 1.3 degrees, TWS: 1.6 degrees
tweak radar TDC: carret size az +-4 degrees
tweak radar TWS default 25 degree 3 bar
tweak WMD7 control: Sensor_Antenna_Up: FOV zoom in; Sensor_Antenna_Down: FOV zoom out; Sensor_Antenna_Left: gain decrease; Sensor_Antenna_Right: gain increase
Improved radar jam behavior
Add SD-10 loft only if SLINK is on (check AAP SLINK status), SLINK off, SD-10 will not loft because no radio correction available



Corrected EFCS law. Pitch-rate command with maximum 12.8deg/s only.
Corrected performance at ceiling.
Fixed on-speed AoA Beeping conditions
Implemented accumulated wing structural fatigue
Implemented stores rip-off at high Gs
Corrected ground effect
Now can refill brake-chute by rearm
Now can repair external fuel transfer pump
Now can repair canopy

Fixed qs missions
Fixed training mission cold start

Added general splinter camo livery can be used by all countries
Fixed PLAAF fiction livery tail number
Added HOTAS_Throttle_T2_Press cage/uncage IR missiles in AA mode
Added rudder pedal brake & panel buttons animations.
Added precomputed GI to cockpit.
Added HUD fake double eyes view
Updated cockpit textures
Updated rocket texture
Added lod to brm1 and unguided rocket
Decreased LD-10 warhead power

Added 2 OST

----------


## Flappie

> La liste des FIX du JF-17 en même pas une semaine...(c'est pas encore push sur l'OB ça vient du thread sur le forum ED)


Ma parole, ils font appel à des chinois pour boucler ce module...  ::trollface::

----------


## nephyl

> Ma parole, ils font appel à des chinois pour boucler ce module...


 ::P:  

J'ai rajouté le JF-17 au tableau de la liste de modules.

----------


## Flappie

Merci.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Un peu déçu de la newsletter d'Eagle D cette semaine. J'attendais des news sur le porte-avion ou le nouveau modèle pour l'A-10C et le KA-50. Pitêtre la semaine prochaine...

----------


## Flappie

La nouvelle concernant le Kiowa méritait une newsletter : elle met tout de même fin à un drama long de deux ans. Et puis le supercarrier a eu droit à son petit teaser la semaine dernière.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Certains doivent se rappeler de la mission Operation Khachapuri : tandis que les SAM nous narguait la faute à des HARM inefficaces, nous ne parvenions pas à capturer les bases de Sukhumi et Gudauta avec nos hélicos (Jok et AV_Erel, ça doit vous parler). Le créateur de la mission m'a répondu et m'a donné quelques conseils. La mission vient de passer en v2.0 d'ailleurs. Je vous propose de la jouer ce mardi (ou lundi s'il y a moyen de récupérer plus de monde).




> Hey, thanks for trying it out. *FARPS can only be captured with ground vehicles like a truck, tank or believe it or not a spawned object like a Stinger MANPAD*. I'll make sure that I note that. I've tried just dropping troops on the pad and the DCS scripting engine ignores them. Used to work fine so I'm not sure what's going on. I take a Stinger crate and drop and deploy it on the FARP and it captures fine. Also, recommend that you use waypoint 1 & 2 for the Hornets or any aircraft that have waypoints targeting Sukhumi and Gudauta. The waypoints are set to the taxiways. Putting a JSOWC on the taxiways will halt the aircraft taking off from those bases giving you time to work on the SAMs. *We've also found that JSOW's are being shot down a lot now so it's better to attack the SA-10's from the mountains to the East*. You'll need plenty of A2A cover though. But it's really important since the missions near those airbases are impossible to do if the SAMs are still active. Version 2.0 available now. Has a bunch of bug fixes so you might want to try it.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai trouvé par hasard un site avec pas mal de docu très bien fait, notamment sur l'école de chasse de la Marine Nationale :
https://www.armystories.tv/FR/home

C'est un site avec abonnement mais il y a 1 mois gratuit.

----------


## nephyl

> Certains doivent se rappeler de la mission Operation Khachapuri : tandis que les SAM nous narguait la faute à des HARM inefficaces, nous ne parvenions pas à capturer les bases de Sukhumi et Gudauta avec nos hélicos (Jok et AV_Erel, ça doit vous parler). Le créateur de la mission m'a répondu et m'a donné quelques conseils. La mission vient de passer en v2.0 d'ailleurs. Je vous propose de la jouer ce mardi (ou lundi s'il y a moyen de récupérer plus de monde).


Présent en F-18 ce mardi

----------


## TuxFr78

> Présent en F-18 ce mardi


Pareil F18 en SEAD et/ou CAP

----------


## Empnicolas

> Présent en F-18 ce mardi


Présent mardi également en F-16 quelque soit la mission sur l'open béta.

Vidéo de la semaine dernière:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Dispo en CAP sur F16  :;):

----------


## war-p

Je serai là en F18 si en stable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Peut importe le rôle, si nécessaire sead/cap

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il fallait comprendre sead ou cap.

----------


## Flappie

*Soirée DCS du mardi 17/12* sur l'*open beta* - operation Khachapuri

Flappie (Huey)
AV_Erel (Huey)
Tux (Huey ou Hornet ?)
Patou (Hornet)
Empnicolas (Viper)
frostphoenyx (Viper CAP)
Wannamama (Viper)
partizan (Harrier)
yuushiro (Warthog)
papagueff (Hornet SEAD)
Azmodan (Hornet)
Kiloutyg (monture à déterminer)
jimym (Thunder)

----------


## TuxFr78

> *Soirée DCS du mardi 17/12* sur l'*open beta* - operation Khachapuri
> 
> Flappie (probablement Huey)
> Patou (Hornet)
> Tux (Hornet SEAD ou CAP)
> war-p (Hornet SEAD ou CAP)
> Empnicolas (Viper)
> frostphoenyx (Viper CAP)


Si tu es seul en Huey, vu le nombre de CAP je me joindrai à toi
Tu as mis war-p mais il a précisé en stable

----------


## Jokletox

En effet je me rappelle bien de cette mission en Huey ^^

Par contre je reste fidèle à mes principes donc pas de d'Open Beta pour moi, je vous souhaite une bonne mission  ::):

----------


## frostphoenyx

> *Soirée DCS du mardi 17/12* sur l'*open beta* - operation Khachapuri
> 
> Flappie (probablement Huey)
> Patou (Hornet)
> Tux (Hornet SEAD ou CAP)
> war-p (Hornet SEAD ou CAP)
> Empnicolas (Viper)
> frostphoenyx (Viper CAP)


Il faut télécharger la mission avant ?

----------


## nephyl

> Il faut télécharger la mission avant ?


Non, pas besoin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le Chuck's guide du JF-17 est sorti. 
https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm..._jf17_thunder/
392 pages  ::o:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ok merci  :;):

----------


## yuushiro

Pas de vol ce soir ?
Pour mardi soir pas sûr d'être là à l'heure, donc s'il y a de la place, peut-être que j'arriverai un peu à la bourre si je suis pas fracassé (mais beaucoup de ??????? sur ma présence).
Si je suis là c'est du bonus.
Le cas échéant, je peux tenter du CAS en A10C.

----------


## Wannamama

Présent en Viper demain soir.

----------


## partizan

Slot Harrier possible demain ?

----------


## Flappie

Faudra modifier la mission, mais oui c'est possible.

----------


## Bacab

Absent demain soir : bonnes fêtes de fin d'année !

----------


## Flappie

> Par contre je reste fidèle à mes principes donc pas de d'Open Beta pour moi, je vous souhaite une bonne mission


Merci !




> Si tu es seul en Huey, vu le nombre de CAP je me joindrai à toi
> Tu as mis war-p mais il a précisé en stable


Oups, merci.




> Absent demain soir : bonnes fêtes de fin d'année !


Et... merci.  ::):  Joyeuses fêtes à toi.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Youhooouuuu !!

----------


## CapSyl

Maybe en Huey mardi

----------


## Azmodan

Bonjour ! Azmodan présent en Hornet.

----------


## papagueff

Pour Demain, pour papagueff, au pire un F18 en SEAD ou au mieux un A10c en CAS   :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Maybe en Huey mardi


Cool, je serai pas tout seul.  ::):  
Tu es bien passé en open beta, AV_Erel ?

----------


## Kiloutyg

Je serais la aussi, si mon diner ne m’assomme pas comme la semaine dernière!

----------


## TuxFr78

> Youhooouuuu !!
> 
> https://youtu.be/dQDH2gLYsGg


C'est prévu pour quand (j'ai pas pu voir la vidéo du boulot  ::|:  ) ?
Et sinon, on sait quand le TGP va être visible sur le HSI et le HUD et quand il va être asservi à des WP ?

----------


## Genchou

> C'est prévu pour quand (j'ai pas pu voir la vidéo du boulot  ) ?
> Et sinon, on sait quand le TGP va être visible sur le HSI et le HUD et quand il va être asservi à des WP ?


Le TGP est pas supposé être visible sur le HUD. Tu as bien un indicateur après un designate, mais le HUD n'indique pas où "regarde" le TGP. 
C'est présent sur l'affichage du JHMCS par contre.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Le TGP est pas supposé être visible sur le HUD. Tu as bien un indicateur après un designate, mais le HUD n'indique pas où "regarde" le TGP. 
> C'est présent sur l'affichage du JHMCS par contre.


C’est différent du A10C donc où on voit le losange du TGP quand on est en face
C’est déjà présent sur le JHMCS ?

----------


## Genchou

Oui et non. Le HUD indique seulement un losange à l'endroit du dernier "designate point" fait avec le TGP, là où le JHMCS devrait avoir en plus une indication de la où est orienté le TGP, mais ce n'est pas encore implémenté.

----------


## nephyl

Le prochain update de la Beta est prévu pour demain. 
https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...25&postcount=3
Pas de surprise pour ce soir normalement.

----------


## Flappie

Good.  ::):

----------


## jimym

Salut les canards/lapins volant, ça fait un petit moment que je reviens re regarder ce qu'il ce passe ici, et je viens de me remettre un petit peu à DCS. 

J'ai vue que vous aviez prévu un vol ce soir accepterez vous un canard de dernière minute? (en JF-17 CAS ou CAP)

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai vue que vous aviez prévu un vol ce soir accepterez vous un canard de dernière minute? (en JF-17 CAS ou CAP)


Re-bienvenue Jim.  ::):  Tu peux venir taper l'incruste, pas de souci. Je regarde pour ajouter un JF-17.

----------


## jimym

Merci flap, je vois avec toi en mp Steam pour les modalités de communication radio/téléphone satellite/discord/Teamspeak.

----------


## Flappie

Petite traduction du briefing de ce soir :

*Mission principale :* 
Reprendre la base de Sukhumi-Babushara (permet de réduire la chasse adverse, et crée des spawns hélicos bleus supplémentaires)
Reprendre la base de Gudauta (permet de réduire la chasse adverse)
Vous pouvez taper les taxiways et batiment des bases ennemies afin de retarder/empêcher les décollages.
Détruire les SAM ennemis (permet de compléter les missions secondaires)

*Missions secondaires :*
Il existe 11 missions secondaires, dont l'objectif sera révélé en jeu.

Attention : nos bases terrestres peuvent être capturées. Il faudra les défendre si nécessaire.

Les FARP ennemis peuvent être capturés par nos hélicoptères. Il faut pour cela prendre une unité (blindé, autre véhicule ou MANPAD, mais pas de fantassins).
Il est conseillé aux hélicos de placer des Hawk afin d'empêcher les bombardiers rouges de taper nos bases (et des infanteries antichar pour stopper les chars).

----------


## frostphoenyx

Merci à Flappie pour la mission et merci à tous pour la partie, c'était top  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

Retour à chaud de mon coté en CAS: mission chiante à mon gout au possible:
- 1h pour réussir à détruire Sa-10 (avec les JSOW qui se font intercepté par les Buk, même par paque de 4) et encore j'ai pus m'amuser à faire de ra-dada au dessus du Sa-10. 
- une fois le Sa-10 détruit, il faut passer à un Buk
Tout ceci alors qu’initialement on avait seulement une seule personne en SEAD!
- on peut enfin s'attaquer aux troupes présentes pas sur la base mais autour que l'on à vu bien trop tard

Si jamais vous voulez faire une mission bien sadique de ce type, j'en ai une en stock mais au moins la grosse différence c'est que quand vous galérerez, j'aurai un petit sourie sadique  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Côté hélicos, on en a chié aussi.  ::ninja::  Entre les Soukhoï qui ne nous lâchaient pas, les Mi-8 qui sont royalement ignorés par l'équipe au sol (pas de munitions, pas de réparations), et le FARP capturé qui ne nous permet pas de spawner, on s'est sentis bien inutiles.

Je propose de ne pas retenter cette mission, qui demande beaucoup de monde en l'air, et qui est beaucoup trop dure pour des gens désorganisés comme nous.

----------


## Azmodan

Merci pour la soirée et désolé pour le Team Kill, ce fût une dure soirée mais comme à chaque fois formatrice !

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Merci pour la soirée et désolé pour le Team Kill, ce fût une dure soirée mais comme à chaque fois formatrice !


Azmo j'ai l'impression que t'avais pas ton IFF, je t'ai locké plusieurs fois par erreur  ::trollface:: 

Sinon, est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a le .trk svp ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Sinon, est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a le .trk svp ?


https://www.dropbox.com/s/6aplyrhstx....zip.acmi?dl=0

----------


## frostphoenyx

> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6aplyrhstx....zip.acmi?dl=0


Merci ! Tu gères de la fougère  ::): 

EDIT : En regardant le replay, on voit que c'est un peu la merde le datalink, je pars souvent en evade alors que l'alerte missile n'est pas du tout pour moi. C'est un peu lourd.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Merci ! Tu gères de la fougère 
> 
> EDIT : En regardant le replay, on voit que c'est un peu la merde le datalink, je pars souvent en evade alors que l'alerte missile n'est pas du tout pour moi. C'est un peu lourd.


En fait en multi, les alertes RWR sont commune à tous le monde (bug connu depuis moultes années) et il n'y a que les alertes de lancements de missiles qui sont individualisées.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: Patch 4.003 correctif spéciale IA




*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=870073


Il s'agit d'un patch purement correctif qui n'apporte aucun nouveau contenu.

Le travail semble s'être concentré sur l'amélioration des IA aussi bien dans les aires qu'au sol.

Voir la liste des correctifs si dessous:


Dear friends,

We have decided to release a bugfix update to prepare for the coming winter holidays - it doesn't bring new content, but its fixes are important enough. The most of them are AI improvements - we have spent a lot of time this month to improve dogfighting algorithms and we'll continue to improve AI further. There are also important fixes for the player controlled ground vehicles and our friend =Luke FF= worked on improving the Career mode. The full list of changes is following:

*AI improvements*:
1. AIs finish a ground attack run by pulling up harder, which should improve their survivability rate in hilly terrain;
2. AI bombers drop the bombs better;
3. Advanced AIs won't 'stuck' in an endless circle during dogfight anymore;
4. AIs perform "Low Yo-Yo" and "High Yo-Yo" maneuvers better;
5. Detailed AI tanks engage the nearest targets by default like simple AI tanks do;
6. AI drivers of self-propelled artillery and other ground equipment with a fixed main weapon now face the target to aim if the priority of the mission command being executed is LOW;
7. Ground vehicles won't 'jump' on steep slopes;
8. Ground vehicle AIs won't turn their engines off immediately after stopping;
9.  AI ground vehicles have a variable exhaust effect when moving;
10. The steam locomotives won't turn on the lights during the day;
11. AA guns and machine guns mounted on trains follow mission command priority;

*Aircraft improvements*:
12. The game won't crash when repairing a dirty airplane canopy;
13. Fixed excess clicks of triggers in the cockpit for missing weapon groups;

Player controlled tanks improvements
14. There is a turret ventilation sound in Pz.III Ausf.M, Pz.IV Ausf.G, Pz.VI Ausf.H1 and T-34-76UVZ-43;
15. The master switch is turned on not only when the engine is turned on, but also when the headlights, lighting, signal, tower control with electric trigger or fan are turned on;
16. Fixed the "loss" of the camera when switching from a gunsight to the normal view;
17. Detailed tanks gunsight adjustments are displayed in technochat;
18. Opening and closing of various hatches is displayed in technochat;
19. Startup procedures, the operation of turret and gun systems of the Tank Crew tanks are displayed in technochat;
20. Sub-caliber armor-piercing rounds now lose their stability and ability to penetrate further armor barriers after breaking through the first one;
21. On SU-122, the problem with displaying the commander’s sight in VR was fixed (the second eye was not deactivated);
22. On SU-122, when choosing the DG-460A HEAT shells, the slider of the scope scale is now correctly set to the third scale;
23. Added gunsight settings for firing using a gunner’s sight to the description of SU-122;

*Career mode improvements*:
24. Awards in career mode adjusted to better reflect the historical reality for all nations;
25. Awards text descriptions updated;
26. US careers: medals are awarded according to the criteria set forth by the US 9th Air Force in 1944;
27. German careers: new AI pilots in the squadron with previous flight time now have the possibility to have campaign awards from earlier battles (Eastern Front Medal and Kuban Shield);
28. Soviet careers: new AI pilots in the squadron with previous flight time now have the possibility to have the Medal 'For the Defense of Stalingrad' from December 22, 1942;
29. Soviet careers: Order of the Patriotic War 2nd Class, Order of the Patriotic War 1st Class, Red Wound Stripe, and Yellow Wound Stripe no longer erroneously awarded during the Battle of Moscow;
30. British careers: Mentioned in Despatches can now be awarded multiple times;
31. More stock aircraft skins added to all phases of career mode;
32. German fighter and attack pilots will now fly an airfield attack strafing mission on January 1, 1945, in career mode;
33. Aircraft weapon loadouts and modification restrictions updated for all phases of career mode;

*Other improvements*:
34. Loaders in player controllable tanks, Ju-52 Co-Pilot and A-20 Navigator are invulnerable if Invulnerability difficulty option is turned on;
35. All aircraft GUI previews updated to have a similar style;
36. Simple AI vehicle sounds completely overhauled (all large artillery guns, tanks and assault guns, GMC-CCKW, WillysMB, M16-AA, 72K).

----------


## frostphoenyx

> En fait en multi, les alertes RWR sont commune à tous le monde (bug connu depuis moultes années) et il n'y a que les alertes de lancements de missiles qui sont individualisées.


Ah d'accord merci  :;):

----------


## jimym

Merci pour hier soir c'était quand même bien sympas même si un peu chaotique pour une reprise  ::): , le jf-17 est quand même agréable mon IFF semblais fonctionner correctement ça m'a permis de ne pas shooter d'ami et j'ai quand même pu descendre qq mig et su donc plutôt content, hâte de refaire une sortie.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Tu m'as même sauvé la peau  :;):

----------


## jimym

> Tu m'as même sauvé la peau


\O/ j'ai le droit à une médaille ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

> \O/ j'ai le droit à une médaille ?

----------


## Azmodan

Pour l'IFF il m'est arrivé une ou deux fois de l'oublier en effet mais je pense qu'en plus je ne l'utilise pas comme il faut, même chose pour le data link...

----------


## frostphoenyx

> DCS 2.5.5.41256 Open Beta
> DCS WORLD BY EAGLE DYNAMICS·MERCREDI 18 DÉCEMBRE 2019·8 MINUTES
> 
> Introduced new high quality A-10C cockpit. 
> Update for Normandy map (see details below). 
> Support of F-86F Hunters over the Yalu Campaign by Reflected Simulations.
> 
> DCS World
> China Asset Pack: added ZTZ-96B
> ...

----------


## Flappie

Au rayon nouveautés, il y a la suite de la mini-campagne gratuite du Viggen. Il dispose aussi enfin de sa "RAT" (Ram Air Turbine), un alternateur qui poppe sur le flanc quand l'appareil est au sol, ou bien en l'air, en cas de problème. Et il y a maintenant un pilote dans l'avion.  ::): 

Mais aussi :

Le Harrier peut désormais utiliser les JDAM.
Le JF-17 reçoit une autre platrée de fixes.
Le F/A-18C reçoit enfin le mode TWS.
Le F-16C a maintenant des ailes souples (work in progress) mais ne pourra plus tirer au sol. Certes, c'est arrivé récemment IRL, mais je pense qu'il s'agissait d'un mode de maintenance.
La map Normandy reçoit une grosse mise à jour avec :
4 nouveaux secteurs (dont le Mont Saint-Michel),6 nouvelles bases,Des arbres utilisant SpeedTree,Un Mur de l'Atlantique plus dense et détaillé,Un relief amélioré,Des perfs améliorées,Et un bug de texture en automne/printemps sur les 6 nouvelles bases.
Et un cockpit tout neuf pour l'A-10C, apparemment.

----------


## partizan

Et ils annoncent avoir corrigé le bug des helicos qui partent à la baille une fois posé sur des navires en mouvement... c’est Noël  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Manquerait plus qu'ils corrigent ce bête bug du "broadcasting RWR"...

Je viens de publier les données vectorielles qui m'ont permis de créer ma carte du Caucase pour DCS. Si vous savez quoi en faire, n'hésitez pas, tant que vous en faites profiter la communauté gratuitement bien sûr.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ca serait bien qu'il mette un jour l'auto start sur le Viggen, c'est quand même pas le truc le plus compliqué à faire...

----------


## Flappie

J'ignorais qu'il n'existait pas. Mais bon, c'est presque plus rapide de le démarrer manuellement que d'appuyer sur Ctrl+Home.  :;):

----------


## frostphoenyx

::P:   ::P:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Vidéo de ED qui présente le nouveau modèle 3D du A-10C (j'ai testé vite fait hier soir, c'est vraiment top !!) et quelques modifs sur la map Normandy. Teasing aussi sur le nouveau cockpit du KA-50.

----------


## Flappie

> Teasing aussi sur le nouveau cockpit du KA-50.


 :Mellow2:  J'attends cette màj avec impatience pour jouer à la campagne _Memory of a hero_ (mix Mi-8 / Ka-50).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens, je viens enfin de trouver plusieurs topics chez ED qui abordent le problème du "RWR partagé" : 1, 2
Ça remonte au moins à septembre 2018... et ça a enfin été remonté à l'équipe par Bignewy début décembre 2019. J'ai bon espoir que le bug soit résolu avant la fin 2020.  :^_^:

----------


## frostphoenyx

C'était vraiment relou...

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battles: Solde d'hiver 2019 à - 75%

*Du 19 décembre au 2 janvier dans la boutique en ligne IL-2*: https://il2sturmovik.com/store/battle-of-stalingrad/

- BOS = 75% de réduction  
- BOM = 75% de réduction  
- BOK = 75% de réduction 

Tous les avions de collections - 75% de réduction   (sauf P-38 et Fw-190 D-9) 

- Blazing Steppe = 75% de réduction 
- Fortress on the Volga = 75% de réduction 
- Ten Days of August = 75% de réduction 
- Havoc Over the Kuban = 75% de réduction 
- Achtung Spitfire! = 75% de réduction 
- Havoc Over the Kuban = 75% de réduction  
- Achtung Spitfire! = 75% de réduction 

Mais aussi:

- Cliffs of Dover: BLITZ - 75% de réduction  ( boutique en ligne IL-2 uniquement )
- Rise of Flight Content = 75% de réduction ( Site officiel)

----------


## Jokletox

Bon alors, pas de mission de prévu pour demain soir ? A croire que vous avez tous un truc de prévu à la place !

----------


## djboss001

Coin ! 

J'ai bien envie de profiter des soldes pour étendre ma collection (FC3, A10c, M2000 et Ka50). J'aime bien les appontages et les machines polyvalentes. 
J'hésite donc le F-14 et le F/A-18. Votre avis ? Y'a t-il une campagne pour chacun de ces modules ?

----------


## war-p

> Coin ! 
> 
> J'ai bien envie de profiter des soldes pour étendre ma collection (FC3, A10c, M2000 et Ka50). J'aime bien les appontages et les machines polyvalentes. 
> J'hésite donc le F-14 et le F/A-18. Votre avis ? Y'a t-il une campagne pour chacun de ces modules ?


Le fbw c'est bien  :;):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Coin ! 
> 
> J'ai bien envie de profiter des soldes pour étendre ma collection (FC3, A10c, M2000 et Ka50). J'aime bien les appontages et les machines polyvalentes. 
> J'hésite donc le F-14 et le F/A-18. Votre avis ? Y'a t-il une campagne pour chacun de ces modules ?


F-18 pour sa polyvalence et son utilisation en solo (sans besoin d'AI jester) mais je ne sais pas si il y a de campagne pour ce module.

----------


## Flappie

Si c'est pour voler en duo, le F-14 est une expérience à part entière, mais les Rio sont plus rares que les pilotes. Donc à moins que tu n'aies déjà un volontaire pour t'y accompagner, prends le F/A-18.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les campagnes officielles tardent à venir pour le 14. Pour le 18, une campagne Aggressor vient de paraître.

----------


## djboss001

Merci à vous, voilà F/A-18 acheté, un chouette coucou à première vue qui va servir pour pas mal de tâches !

Je joue uniquement solo pour apprendre, d'où mon besoin de campagne et de mission. A ce niveau là je suis comblé, une tétrachié de missions et d'entrainement, et la campagne est bien là  :;):  . 
Si j'ai bien compris, il ne lui manque que son radar Air-Sol en gros pour être à peu près terminé ? En tout cas dans l'état ça va, il y a de quoi faire ! 
J'avais un peu peur en lisant quelques posts de C6 sur la politique d'ED mais depuis Avril 2018 y'a eu du boulot quand même. 

Pour le Tomcat c'est un beau joujou mais tout seul c'est sur ça doit être moins drôle, bref ça sera pour plus tard.

----------


## Flappie

Disons que tu arrives à pic : le F/A-18 vient d'être équipé du mode TWS pour la chasse (en open beta pour le moment).

----------


## Bacab

> Disons que tu arrives à pic : le F/A-18 vient d'être équipé du mode TWS pour la chasse (en open beta pour le moment).


Incoming SPAMRAAM  ::P: 
Non sans rire le TWS est super pour construire/maintenir une SA mais dans la réalité (et sur cette génération de radar) c'est pas génial pour maintenir une poursuite (surtout dans le plan vertical si on en crois le -34 du F-16 et celui de l'AV-8B+ qui fonctionnent quasi-identiquement comme celui du F/A-18). Comme ce n'est pas vraiment simulé dans DCS (ce n'est pas une critique) le mode est un peu sur-puissant.

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'avais un peu peur en lisant quelques posts de C6 sur la politique d'ED mais depuis Avril 2018 y'a eu du boulot quand même.


Nan mais checcksix, comment dire ? la majorité des personnes visibles resemblent plus à une bande de fanatique de la simutation ancrée dans les année 2000 (et les jeux sans patch) et qui ont une dents contre DCS mais y joue toujours (ceci représente mon avis et pas forcement celui de tout ceux présent ici).

----------


## war-p

> Merci à vous, voilà F/A-18 acheté, un chouette coucou à première vue qui va servir pour pas mal de tâches !
> 
> Je joue uniquement solo pour apprendre, d'où mon besoin de campagne et de mission. A ce niveau là je suis comblé, une tétrachié de missions et d'entrainement, et la campagne est bien là  . 
> Si j'ai bien compris, il ne lui manque que son radar Air-Sol en gros pour être à peu près terminé ? En tout cas dans l'état ça va, il y a de quoi faire ! 
> J'avais un peu peur en lisant quelques posts de C6 sur la politique d'ED mais depuis Avril 2018 y'a eu du boulot quand même. 
> 
> Pour le Tomcat c'est un beau joujou mais tout seul c'est sur ça doit être moins drôle, bref ça sera pour plus tard.


Mis bout à bout, il manque encore pas mal de choses, mais ouais l'essentiel pour commencer à s'amuser est là.

----------


## Loloborgo

Bon réveillon et joyeux noël les amis!

Promis je passe en open beta dès que je rentre à la maison, pour reprendre les vols avec vous et braver les friendly fire ^^

----------


## Kiloutyg

Noyeux Joel la volaille! Profitez bien!

----------


## Flappie

Merci, bonnes fêtes à toutes et à tous !

----------


## Bacab

Joyeux Noël !

----------


## Flappie

Aussi étonnant que ça puisse paraître, ED a mis à jour la release de DCS le 24 décembre. Ça veut dire que l'on pourra jouer à plein mardi prochain puisque la bêta et la release sont identiques.

Qui sera présent ?

Flappie
yuushiro

----------


## Bacab

> Aussi étonnant que ça puisse paraître, ED a mis à jour la release de DCS le 24 décembre. Ça veut dire que l'on pourra jouer à plein mardi prochain puisque la bêta et la release sont identiques.
> 
> Qui sera présent ?
> 
> Flappie


Nope, amusez vous bien !

----------


## frostphoenyx

Présent en F16 cap   ::):

----------


## Jokletox

Si je fais une soirée DCS pour le 31 ma femme va m'en vouloir  ::P:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ah mince, j'ai oublié que c'était le 31... pas là du coup...

----------


## Jokletox

J'ai fait la blague pour la soirée DCS du mardi 24 mais là comme vous aviez l'air sérieux j'ai préféré prévenir ^^

----------


## Azmodan

Malheureusement pour le 31, je sais devoir passé mon tour également.

----------


## Flappie

Ah merde, j'avais pas vu. Je vous propose donc de décaler au lundi 30 décembre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Heatblur annonce que le Tomcat est jouable gratuitement ce weekend, sur Steam et sur la standalone.

----------


## yuushiro

Possible pour le 30, peut importe l'appareil.

----------


## Olis

Testé rapidement le tomcat (pas trop convaincu, il attendra) et les derniers updates, fais un tour au mont saint michel en Fw-190 et un petit tour en A10-C

----------


## Jokletox

Pas convaincu par l'avion ou module ? Parce que c'est un des rares avions avec une très bonne finition dès sa sortie.

----------


## Olis

Par le module, três bel avion, top gun nostalgie, mais je n'ai pas la hype, à part les phoenix, trop de double emploi avec les autres avions, sutout à ce prix (je ne dit pas que ça ne les vaut pas). Surement plus tard quand il sera moins cher.

----------


## Empnicolas

Non présent demain soir.

----------


## Qiou87

Vous auriez des campagnes qui se jouent en F15C ou en M2000C sur la carte du Golfe persique? Je l'ai prise en promo pour varier du Caucase, je me suis bien amusé à faire l'idiot entre les gratte-ciels, mais j'aimerai bien une campagne pour l'explorer un peu plus. Sur digitalcombatsimulator y'a pas de campagne avec ces avions sur cette carte...  ::sad::

----------


## Flappie

On a quelques missions multijoueurs sur Persian Gulf sous le coude, mais pas de solo. J'ai trouvé celles-ci sur DCS User Files, mais j'avoue que le choix n'est pas dément :

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3300557/
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3305072/
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3306795/
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3306818/

----------


## Qiou87

> On a quelques missions multijoueurs sur Persian Gulf sous le coude, mais pas de solo. J'ai trouvé celles-ci sur DCS User Files, mais j'avoue que le choix n'est pas dément :
> 
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3300557/
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3305072/
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3306795/
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3306818/


Merci, on va déjà essayer ça.  :;):

----------


## Azmodan

Désolé, je ne pense pas pouvoir voler ce soir  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Bon, j'annule pour ce soir. Faut bien se rendre à l'évidence, je vais finir tout seul.  :^_^: 

Jetez un œil à ce replay posté sur Hoggit, ça vaut son pesant de cacahuètes :

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, Wags a été interviewé dans le dernier _PC Pilot_. Je cite :




> We also plan to update some of the older modern [AI] aircraft models such as the* Tu-95, B-52, S-3 Viking* and others.


C'est pas trop tôt !  :Tap: 




> We have two World War Two theatres currently in development and *one free, modern-day theatre located in the Pacific region*


Zone de potentiels conflits avec la Chine ? Possible.




> Our next theatre will be The Channel Map. This will include southeastern England, portions of the low countries and northeastern France. This map is being developed internally and it will use our new Terrain Development Kit (TDK). The new TDK provides a level of detail never seen before in a DCS World map. The map will support scenarios that range from the late 1930s to the end of the war.


DCS: Cliffs of Dover confirmed.  :B): 




> 2020 will be an exciting year with the release of the new graphics engine that will make VR even better, the P-47D Thunderbolt, the Mi-24P Hind, the de Havilland Mosquito and several other aircraft and maps that we have not announced yet. *Outside DCS World*, we will release Modern Air Combat (MAC) as a more mainstream title. We will also provide fantastic updates for the Ka-50 Black Shark and A-10C Warthog, new AI units, a new cloud system [...]


MAC lancé "en dehors" de DCS ? Reste à voir si les deux jeux seront compatibles en multijoueur.

Les nouveaux nuages devraient arriver en 2020.  :Vibre:  Les combats WWII vont enfin valoir le coup sur DCS, en tout cas en ce qui me concerne, surtout avec le nouveau système de dégâts.

----------


## yuushiro

Flappie si tu veux toujours voler, je suis dispo.

----------


## Tugais

Meh … Des annonces, toujours des annonces.

Quel intérêt d'un DCS Cliffs of Dover quand un excellent IL-2 Cliffs of Dover existe déjà au sein d'un jeu très complet, avec cockpits cliquables et surtout ce qui manque le plus à toutes les productions DCS, de la *cohérence* dans les assets. DCS est à des années lumières de ce que propose la Team Fusion. Surtout au vu du prix de IL-2 Cliffs of Dover (20 euros en temps normal, 6 euros actuellement …), il n'y a absolument aucun intérêt à jouer ce théâtre sur un DCS anémique en ce qui concerne la 2GM.

Tout ce que les joueurs DCS WWII attendent existe déjà ailleurs en mieux : cockpits cliquables, gestion des dégâts cohérentes, météo, assets réalistes et en accord avec le front/époque proposé, profusion d'appareils pilotables (allez on attend 10-15 ans pour voir un Dewoitine 520 pilotable ou même en tant que simple IA sur DCS ?), etc, etc.

Je comprends parfaitement que l'on puisse soutenir ED pour tout ce qui touche la seconde partie du 20ème siècle, début 21ème, mais par contre je n'ai toujours pas saisi l'engouement pour un DCS WWII aux fraises et qui ne sera pas intéressant avant des années, je suis à l'échelle de la décennie (si l'on prend en compte la sortie des premiers assets WWII pour DCS). Soutenez plutôt des développeurs qui se concentrent sur cette période de l'histoire et qui ont vraiment à coeur de faire vivre cette période sans vous arracher 60 balles par avion (mal modélisé - dégâts, tout ça …).

Concernant les nuages, ce sera dans un premier temps une implémentation simple. Qui à l'origine aurait du sortir avant la fin de l'année 2019, puis repoussée, puis tout simplement supprimé de la road map tenue par Silver Dragon. Nous verrons bien si ils seront en mesure d'intégrer la partie basique au premier trimestre - avec un peu de chance ce sera le cas.

Concernant le renouvellement des modèles 3D des appareils, ils sont au menu depuis des années, tous les ans ils font partie des annonces des choses à venir. Pas de quoi s'enflammer donc même si je tuerais des pixels pour avoir une refonte de tous les assets qui datent de LOMAC (sorti en 2003 s'il-vous-plaît, 17 ans pour mettre à jour de simples modèles 3D).

----------


## Flappie

> Meh … Des annonces, toujours des annonces.
> 
> Quel intérêt d'un DCS Cliffs of Dover quand un excellent IL-2 Cliffs of Dover existe déjà au sein d'un jeu très complet, avec cockpits cliquables et surtout ce qui manque le plus à toutes les productions DCS, de la *cohérence* dans les assets. DCS est à des années lumières de ce que propose la Team Fusion. Surtout au vu du prix de IL-2 Cliffs of Dover (20 euros en temps normal, 6 euros actuellement …), il n'y a absolument aucun intérêt à jouer ce théâtre sur un DCS anémique en ce qui concerne la 2GM.
> 
> Tout ce que les joueurs DCS WWII attendent existe déjà ailleurs en mieux : cockpits cliquables, gestion des dégâts cohérentes, météo, assets réalistes et en accord avec le front/époque proposé, profusion d'appareils pilotables (allez on attend 10-15 ans pour voir un Dewoitine 520 pilotable ou même en tant que simple IA sur DCS ?), etc, etc.
> 
> Je comprends parfaitement que l'on puisse soutenir ED pour tout ce qui touche la seconde partie du 20ème siècle, début 21ème, mais par contre je n'ai toujours pas saisi l'engouement pour un DCS WWII aux fraises et qui ne sera pas intéressant avant des années, je suis à l'échelle de la décennie (si l'on prend en compte la sortie des premiers assets WWII pour DCS). Soutenez plutôt des développeurs qui se concentrent sur cette période de l'histoire et qui ont vraiment à coeur de faire vivre cette période sans vous arracher 60 balles par avion (mal modélisé - dégâts, tout ça …).
> 
> Concernant les nuages, ce sera dans un premier temps une implémentation simple. Qui à l'origine aurait du sortir avant la fin de l'année 2019, puis repoussée, puis tout simplement supprimé de la road map tenue par Silver Dragon. Nous verrons bien si ils seront en mesure d'intégrer la partie basique au premier trimestre - avec un peu de chance ce sera le cas.
> ...


 ::O: 
Digestion à problème ? Lendemains de fête difficiles ? J'ai ce qu'il te faut.

----------


## Tugais

Il est parfois utile de rappeler qu'il y a des alternatives à DCS, et dans le cas du second conflit mondial, de meilleure facture. Ce n'est pas rendre service à un néophyte que de l'orienter vers DCS si il cherche à découvrir le monde des pistons.

J'ai vu pas mal de messages sur ce fil de discussions traitant d'IL-2 (surtout autour de son actualité grâce à Polux) mais le message auquel j'ai réagis abruptement laisse penser que DCS est une bonne option pour voler sur des warbirds. En l'état actuel, ça ne l'est pas et il convient de l'exprimer de temps en temps. That's it !

----------


## Flappie

> Les nouveaux nuages devraient arriver en 2020.  Les combats WWII vont enfin valoir le coup sur DCS, en tout cas en ce qui me concerne, surtout avec le nouveau système de dégâts.


IL2:CloDo reste _LE_ simu WWII sur lequel j'ai passé mes meilleurs moments sur pistons, et je le répète assez souvent ici. Je suppose que c'est la phrase ci-dessus qui t'a énervé, mais il doit s'agir d'un malentendu. Je reformule :
_
DCS WWII avec nuages désynchros en multi et une gestion des dégâts approximative : moi pas toucher
DCS WWII + nouveaux nuages synchros en multi + gestion des dégâts adaptée à la WWII : moi veux bien payer pour voir
_
Évidemment, il reste le problème du tarif, car CloDo ne valait à sa sortie que 50 € pour un sacré paquet d'appareils jouables... même si le jeu est sorti dans un état lamentable. Bon, je ne me suis vraiment investi que dans deux appareils sous CloDo -le Bf-109E4 et le Ju-88-, j'admets qu'il est plus facile de ne pas se tromper d'appareil quand on les a tous acquis pour une bouchée de pain. Tandis que sur DCS, si tu achètes un avion qui n'est pas fait pour toi, c'est quasi le prix de CloDo à sa sortie qui part en fumée (les avions DCS WWII ne coûtent pas 60 € pièce : le plus haut tarif constaté est de $50, soit 45 €).

 Sous IL-2:GB, j'ai un problème : je m'y fais chier. C'est peut-être lié aux enjeux des conflits représentés qui ne me parlent pas (Russie, Russie, encore un peu de Russie, et rush US sur l'Allemagne...), peut-être lié au fait que je me fous d'y démarrer les avions parce que rien n'est cliquable (j'adorais lancer mon E4 dans CloDo), ou peut-être encore parce qu'aucune de mes connaissances n'a assez de courage pour affronter cet éditeur de missions du diable.

----------


## Loloborgo

Pour pimenter un peu la fin d'année, je dois quand-même dire que soutient assez les propos de Tugais! 






(Vous remarquerez aussi que je ne me mouille qu'à moitié).

----------


## Tugais

Lançons des parties sous IL2 Cliffs of Dover !  :Vibre: 

D'ailleurs TFS, l'équipe de développement qui s'occupe des franchises cliquables de la série IL2, partage de plus en plus régulièrement des vidéos de leur futur titre qui se déroulera en Afrique du Nord. Ils sont aussi en train de retravailler à nouveau certaines parties de leur moteur, ça va être chouette.

----------


## Flappie

Les OBT, qui zonent sur le forum C6, volent toujours sur CloDo d'après ce que je lis. Les soirées découvertes se passent les mercredis soirs à partir de 21h. Pour le reste, je ne sais pas. Et en solo, il y a ces campagnes-ci.

----------


## ajcrou

> Les OBT, qui zonent sur le forum C6, volent toujours sur CloDo d'après ce que je lis. Les soirées découvertes se passent les mercredis soirs à partir de 21h. Pour le reste, je ne sais pas. Et en solo, il y a ces campagnes-ci.


Pour info afin de changer d'Il2GB et de son éditeur imbuvable (surtout après avoir organisé dessus une Campagne pendant trois mois), je vais bientôt, courant janvier / février (le temps de bien maîtriser l'éditeur) lancer une série de missions sous Cliffs of Dover basé sur l'historique du No.615 (County of Surrey) Squadron durant la Bataille de France et d'Angleterre (à travers mes recherches visant à rédiger une chronique de cet Escadron).

Je ne sais pas encore comment cette série sera organisée (soirée ? host ? participants ? régularité des missions ?), mais si certains sont intéressés, je pourrais en reparler le moment venu.

----------


## Tugais

Oui, ce serait sympa d'avoir des infos sur le sujet, même si ce n'est que pour assouvir la curiosité vis-à-vis de ton projet. Merci  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Pour info afin de changer d'Il2GB et de son éditeur imbuvable (surtout après avoir organisé dessus une Campagne pendant trois mois), je vais bientôt, courant janvier / février (le temps de bien maîtriser l'éditeur) lancer une série de missions sous Cliffs of Dover basé sur l'historique du No.615 (County of Surrey) Squadron durant la Bataille de France et d'Angleterre (à travers mes recherches visant à rédiger une chronique de cet Escadron).
> 
> Je ne sais pas encore comment cette série sera organisée (soirée ? host ? participants ? régularité des missions ?), mais si certains sont intéressés, je pourrais en reparler le moment venu.


Compte-moi dedans ! Il faudra juste que je re-potasse le démarrage des appareils. Dis-nous quand tu auras établi le planeset pour que je commence à réviser.  ::):

----------


## ajcrou

> Compte-moi dedans ! Il faudra juste que je re-potasse le démarrage des appareils. Dis-nous quand tu auras établi le planeset pour que je commence à réviser.


Concernant le planeset, du grand classique.

Certes la série sera centrée sur l'historique du No.615 Squadron ayant opéré sur Hawker Hurricane durant la période. Néanmoins, l'Escadron n'ayant que rarement opéré individuellement il y a aura potentiellement selon les missions du Spitfire et du Blenheim côté RAF. Pour la Luftwaffe, le classique de l'époque pour la chasse et le bombardement. Donc pas vraiment de surprise à prévoir.

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battles: Prolongation des soldes de noël à - 75% jusqu'au 9 janvier uniquement sur le site officiel mais plus sur steam

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...rough-jan-9th/

----------


## Tugais

Eagle Dynamics a enfin dévoilé la région de la prochaine carte gratuite, il s'agit des îles Mariane dans le Pacifique (Guam, tout ça).



D'autres captures d'écrans en vous rendant sur cette page : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...s/screenshots/

----------


## Flappie

Ah, on sait enfin ! C'est war-p qui était le plus proche de la vérité, lui qui pariait initialement sur une map entièrement recouverte d'eau.  ::XD:: 

Elle semble très jolie, mais la région manque cruellement de ressources fossiles, d'usines... Les scénarii possibles dans la zone seront limités : interdiction de survol du territoire, attaques navales, débarquements... vous en voyez d'autres ? Quand même, il me tarde de voler au-dessus des tropiques.

----------


## Olis

Blackshark 3, A10-c 2, P47, Mosquito, Hind, ... Pas mal d'annonces

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Une nouvelle release payante du A-10c a été annoncée ?

Edit :
Ah oui  ::lol::  Excellente nouvelle !




> Originally Posted by NineLine View Post
> Following the free A-10C cockpit update, we will be releasing A-10C Warthog 2 in 2020. This will be a dramatic visual and systems upgrade to our A-10C. Once the new features have been finalized, we look forward to sharing them with you.
> In addition to DCS: A-10C Warthog 2 being available as a new module that will replace DCS: A-10C Warthog, it will also be available to existing A-10C Warthog owners at a significant discount.

----------


## war-p

> Ah, on sait enfin ! C'est war-p qui était le plus proche de la vérité, lui qui pariait initialement sur une map entièrement recouverte d'eau. 
> 
> Elle semble très jolie, mais la région manque cruellement de ressources fossiles, d'usines... Les scénarii possibles dans la zone seront limités : interdiction de survol du territoire, attaques navales, débarquements... vous en voyez d'autres ? Quand même, il me tarde de voler au-dessus des tropiques.


Ouais je voyais bien un truc dans le genre, mais en vrai c'est chouette, ça sera aussi l'occasion dès qu'on aura des assets de rejouer la bataille des marianes, ou faire un chine/us bien senti  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et au moins ça sera cohérent d'avoir un PA américain dans le coin et pas coincé en mer noire.

----------


## SergeyevK

Ouais, content pour la nouvelle carte !

----------


## Loloborgo

Meilleurs voeux les copains  ::):  

Et vive Marianne ^^

----------


## Flappie

> Blackshark 3, A10-c 2, P47, Mosquito, Hind, ... Pas mal d'annonces


Oui, mais peu de neuf, au final si on oublie les Mariannes. On en sait un peu plus sur l'ordre de sortie des prochains modules. Ah, et je crois que l'annonce de Warthog 2 est une nouveauté. Je ne vois pas bien ce qu'ils vont lui ajouter, mais j'imagine qu'ils vont changer de "block".




> Ouais je voyais bien un truc dans le genre, mais en vrai c'est chouette, ça sera aussi l'occasion dès qu'on aura des assets de rejouer la bataille des marianes, ou faire un chine/us bien senti 
> Et au moins ça sera cohérent d'avoir un PA américain dans le coin et pas coincé en mer noire.


Il ne tient qu'à toi de décoller d'un PA dans le golfe persique.  :;): 

@Lolo : meilleurs vœux à toi !

----------


## nephyl

On se fait une sortie ce mardi ?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Oui, mais peu de neuf, au final si on oublie les Mariannes. On en sait un peu plus sur l'ordre de sortie des prochains modules. Ah, et je crois que l'annonce de Warthog 2 est une nouveauté. Je ne vois pas bien ce qu'ils vont lui ajouter, mais j'imagine qu'ils vont changer de "block".


 Je ne comprends pas le "DCS: A-10C Warthog 2 being available as a new module that will *replace* DCS: A-10C Warthog"

 Les 2 ne cohabiteront pas ? Donc si on veut pas repasser à la caisse plus d'A10 ?!

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je ne comprends pas le "DCS: A-10C Warthog 2 being available as a new module that will *replace* DCS: A-10C Warthog"
> 
>  Les 2 ne cohabiteront pas ? Donc si on veut pas repasser à la caisse plus d'A10 ?!


Remplacer dans leur magasin je pense. Ce serait très con d'empêcher d'utiliser le A-10C première version.
Vu qu'ils ajoutent des systèmes, il s'agit probablement d'une version ultérieure qui pourra cohabiter avec l'actuelle.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Oui, c'est le même principe pour BS. Ca ne bloque rien et l'ancien et le nouveau cohabiteront sans problème.

----------


## cdarylb

Dites les canards je ne comprends pas quelque chose sur le module Mirage 2000 de DCS, c'est ici que je peux demander un coup de main ?

----------


## Flappie

> Oui, c'est le même principe pour BS. Ca ne bloque rien et l'ancien et le nouveau cohabiteront sans problème.


Tout à fait, ça a été précisé par NineLine sur Hoggit. Les propriétaires des anciens modules auront droit à une promo, mais ils pourront tout à fait ne pas céder et conserver leur A-10C / Ka-50 "vanilla".




> Dites les canards je ne comprends pas quelque chose sur le module Mirage 2000 de DCS, c'est ici que je peux demander un coup de main ?


Oui, tu es arrivé au bon endroit.  ::):  Bienvenue, on t'écoute.

----------


## Empnicolas

> On se fait une sortie ce mardi ?


Disponible mardi, surtout que les planètes sont alignées avec la même version sur la beta et la stable.

Une idée à taille identique de la map du pacifique et le détroit d'Hormuz:

----------


## Flappie

Dispo mardi également.

----------


## cdarylb

> Tout à fait, ça a été précisé par NineLine sur Hoggit. Les propriétaires des anciens modules auront droit à une promo, mais ils pourront tout à fait ne pas céder et conserver leur A-10C / Ka-50 "vanilla".
> 
> 
> Oui, tu es arrivé au bon endroit.  Bienvenue, on t'écoute.


Merci Flappie !

Alors c'est assez simple, j'arrive à mettre le VTB en position EM, à sélectionner ma cible dans le VTB. Jusque là tout va bien. J'arrive à tirer un 530 contre ma cible, mais par contre, impossible, de sélectionner une autre cible ensuite, elle n'apparaît plus dans mon VTB. Je pense qu'il y a un soucis d'unlock et j'ai tenté pas mal de trucs sans résultat. Vous voyez de quoi je parle ?

----------


## Jokletox

Dispo mardi !

----------


## partizan

Là demain !

----------


## Flappie

*DCS - mardi 7 janvier*

Patou
Flappie
Jok
Zan


@cdarylb, je ne maîtrise pas le Mirage, et je ne sais pas si les copains ont capté d'où vient ton problème de lock. Est-ce que tu veux passer en multi demain soir pour que quelqu'un t'aide à régler ton souci ? On démarre à 21h et t'es pas obligé de rester une fois ton problème résolu. Je t'envoie les coordonnées du TeamSpeak au cas où.

----------


## partizan

Ah j'ai pas fais gaffe mais oui pour le mirage on peut t'aider  :;):

----------


## Azmodan

Malheureusement, je ne pourrais pas venir voler avec vous ce soir.

----------


## Empnicolas

Finalement j'ai un empêchement de dernières minutes, je ne serai pas présent ce soir.

----------


## partizan

cdarylb : si tu peux passe ce soir pour que je t’expliques (la pédagogie c’est ma grande passion  ::): 

Sinon pour ton unlock c’est la touche depress qu’il faut configurer.

----------


## ze_droopy

Absent ce soir. Ou alors arrivée tardive.

----------


## cdarylb

Guys et Flappie, merci pour vos messages, je vais essayer de passer ce soir (vers 22h00) vous embêter c'est trop sympa  ::):  !

----------


## yuushiro

Absent ce soir.

----------


## Flappie

Une bonne petite session DCS de reprise, ce soir. Quelques fails, beaucoup de bonne humeur, et un nouveau canard très sympathique : Dario/cdarylb. On t'a adopté, repasse quand tu veux.  :;):

----------


## cdarylb

Hey merci c'était vraiment super sympa, et j'ai beaucoup appris en si peu de temps (merci partizan pour le depress ça me rendait dingue). Je suis super partant pour remettre ça aux commandes de mon 2000c !

----------


## Jokletox

Idem que Dario, merci Zan pour tous ses conseils !

----------


## partizan

Mais de rien, il ne faut jamais hésiter à venir, surtout si on pense que l’on est pas au niveau  :;): 
C’est tout le contraire d’ailleurs et on se le dit souvent avec Flappie  ::):

----------


## F13

Bonjour à tous. Ancien de la BAF  ::wacko::  J'ai dépoussiéré DCS et Jimjim m'a trouvé LE joystick que je cherchais depuis un bon moment. Je suis sur F18. Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe pour postuler chez vous.
Cordialement Fantome13.. "F13".

----------


## Flappie

Salut Fantome.  ::): 
Pas besoin de postuler, ne t'inquiète pas. Je t'envoie les coordonnées de notre serveur Teamspeak 3. On se donne généralement rendez-vous les mardis soirs vers 21h.

On a depuis peu switché sur la beta de DCS, mais ces jours-ci cela ne pose pas de problème : la stable et l'open beta sont identiques.
On verra par la suite si on garde la beta (en fonction du nombre de participants).

----------


## ze_droopy

Salut Fr... Fantôme !
Je suis déçu... Tu n'as même pas fabriqué toi-même ton joystick ? 
Bon retour par minou!
A bientôt.

----------


## Loloborgo

Bienvenue aux nouveaux  ::):  


Grosse, GROSSE newsletter ce vendredi pour DCS, les gars d'ED se sont dis "en 2020, on bat des records" ^^ et nous on y croit à fond! XD 

https://www.facebook.com/notes/dcs-w...3029718625341/

Désolé, FB c'est le mal, mais je suis sur le portable là...

----------


## Flappie

Quelques précisions importantes dans le newsletter DCS de cette semaine :




> One aircraft we forgot to mention was the MiG-23 from RAZBAM. This will be a great eastern aircraft addition to the stable of jets to DCS World


Le MiG-23 est bel et bien un module DCS officiel (contrat déjà signé entre toutes les parties).




> These new naval elements to DCS World will be at home in the recently announced Mariana Islands map. *Although the island portion of the map will be approximately 400x400 km, the overall map size will be 1000x1000 km* in order to provide realistic ranges for modern-day naval operations, sensors, and weapon systems.


Comme on pouvait s'y attendre, la map Mariannes sera plus grande que ce que laissait présager les chiffres donnés la semaine dernière.




> As with the new Nimitz-class aircraft carrier model for Supercarrier, the Kuznetsov and Arleigh Burke will be visible to all in multiplayer, regardless if you own the Supercarrier module.


En multi, les joueurs ne possédant pas le module Supercarrier verront tout de même les jolis navires tout neufs. Ils ne pourront simplement pas interagir avec eux. On ne sait pas encore ce qui se passera s'ils essaient de se poser. Une solution élégante serait qu'ils se fassent tirer dessus...  ::trollface:: 

Le module Supercarrier débarquera en préco le 17 janvier, à -30%. Il sera bradé un peu plus pour les heureux possesseurs du Hornet. Le module sera publié d'ici la fin du premier trimestre. 

Une map "Channel" (Manche) payante sera en préco le mois prochain à -30%.

ED se penche enfin sur la possibilité d'ajouter des parachutistes. Ils évoquent la WWII, mais j'espère que ça viendra aussi enrichir l'ère contemporaine (C-130 et autres).

ED bosse en ce moment sur un meilleur système d'éclairage, principalement en ce qui concerne la nuit. J'ai hâte de voir ça... C'est apparemment pour bientôt.

Les nouveaux nuages qu'on a pu apercevoir dernièrement en image seront synchros en multijoueur. Ça paraissait évident mais là, ils l'ont écrit noir sur blanc.

Il y a encore tout plein de promesses déjà faites qui suivent, je ne les listerai donc pas.

----------


## Loloborgo

Merci pour les infos Flappie!

----------


## cdarylb

Niiiice ça laisse présager du bon, merci Flappie ! 

Va falloir que je me prenne de quoi apponter...

----------


## Bacab

J'ai finis ma "boîte à boutons" !
Je copie-colle le post que j'ai mis sur C6 : 





Il s'agît d'une boîte à boutons avec 16 boutons et 6 axes (8 bits, résolution de 256) tous utilisables simultanément. Au cœur de la boîte se trouve une Arduino Uno R3 dont j'ai reprogrammé l'interface USB pour la faire reconnaître comme un périphérique de jeux par Windows (je suis parti pour cela du projet UnoJoy que vous pouvez retrouver ici : https://github.com/AlanChatham/UnoJoy et que j'ai modifié pour convenir à mes besoins). 

L'Arduino est associée à un shield GPIO DF Robot https://wiki.dfrobot.com/GPIO_Shield...0_SKU__DFR0334 pour simplifier le câblage des entrées numériques et augmenter le nombre d'entrées. J'utilise également un multiplexeur analogique CD4051 de Texas Instrument pour avoir 6 véritables entrées analogiques. Ça mérite quelques explications : 
de base l'Arduino possède 6 entrées analogiques et 14 entrées numériques donc pour pouvoir avoir mes 16 boutons j'ai besoin d'un shield (carte d'extension) qui augmente le nombre d'entrées numériques. La plupart de ces cartes utilisent un composant qui communique en I2C avec l'Arduino. Hors le protocole I2C sur l'Arduino Uno utilise les broches A4 et A5 qui sont aussi des entrées/sorties analogiques (comme expliqué ici https://f-leb.developpez.com/tutorie.../bus-i2c/#LV-B). Adieu donc les 6 entrées analogiques, il n'en reste plus que 4 utilisables si j'utilise la carte d'extension !
Une solution est d'utiliser un multiplexeur comme le CD4051.

La partie habillage de la boîte a été réalisé avec mon imprimante 3D, les inscriptions sont en creux dans le dessin 3D et sont donc réalisées à l'impression (pas de travail sur le boîtier une fois imprimé).

Les boutons et potentiomètres sont des modèles standards trouvés sur Radio Spare et Farnell.

Au début du projet j'avais prévu de partager les sources pour que d'autres puissent réaliser ce genre de périphériques. mais au final je ne conseil à personne de se lancer dans un truc pareil (sauf pour le défi éventuellement) : reprogrammer l'interface USB de l'Arduino n'est pas une tâche simple et je pense que financièrement ça n'en vaut pas le coût (c'est cher les jolis boutons !).

----------


## Flappie

:Clap:  Chapeau bas !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Excellent ! Sacré boulot !!! Ca t'as pris combien de temps pour faire tout ça ? Quelques mois non ?

----------


## Bacab

> Excellent ! Sacré boulot !!! Ca t'as pris combien de temps pour faire tout ça ? Quelques mois non ?


Ça dépend comment on compte : entre l'idée de base et la réalisation c'est plutôt 4 ans :D (mais entre temps j'ai finis mes études, trouvé un boulot... donc j'avais autre chose en tête), si on prend plutôt comme référence le moment où je me suis lancé pour de vrais et maintenant c'est 1 an de travail homéopathique ou 2 semaines de travail continu.

----------


## Jimjim13

> Salut Fr... Fantôme !
> Je suis déçu... Tu n'as même pas fabriqué toi-même ton joystick ? 
> Bon retour par minou!
> A bientôt.


Rho  je  pense qu'il a  quand  même  du l'ouvrir  a  bout  de 30 mn  quand même ^^ l  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::

----------


## war-p

> J'ai finis ma "boîte à boutons" !
> Je copie-colle le post que j'ai mis sur C6 : 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/01/12/63c...b4193f9.md.jpg
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/01/12/9f0...244753b.md.jpg
> 
> Il s'agît d'une boîte à boutons avec 16 boutons et 6 axes (8 bits, résolution de 256) tous utilisables simultanément. Au cœur de la boîte se trouve une Arduino Uno R3 dont j'ai reprogrammé l'interface USB pour la faire reconnaître comme un périphérique de jeux par Windows (je suis parti pour cela du projet UnoJoy que vous pouvez retrouver ici : https://github.com/AlanChatham/UnoJoy et que j'ai modifié pour convenir à mes besoins). 
> 
> ...


Classe  ::love::  Tu as fait comment pour les axes de gaz, pas etc? Ce sont des potards directement où il y a un mécanisme?

----------


## F13

ben non Jimjim pas encore ouvert  ::P:   .   Si quelqu'un vole en VR j'aimerai avoir des retours.  Merki  ::trollface::

----------


## Bacab

> Classe  Tu as fait comment pour les axes de gaz, pas etc? Ce sont des potards directement où il y a un mécanisme?


Non c'est directement des potentiomètres qui font diviseur de tension.

----------


## Flappie

> ben non Jimjim pas encore ouvert   .   Si quelqu'un vole en VR j'aimerai avoir des retours.  Merki


CapSyl va sauter sur l'occasion quand il passera par là. Dans le doute, tu peux lui envoyer un message, et il se fera une joie de t'expliquer la meilleure façon de claquer ton PEL. :^_^:

----------


## partizan

@Flapoute : haha j'allais le dire  ::):

----------


## Elidji

Coin !
Je me suis enfin assez motivé pour me mettre à DCS avec le A-10C !

Pour l'instant j'arrive à allumer le bousin sans regarder de guide et à décoller. Par contre j'ai tenter le tuto de l’atterrissage mais j'ai pas réussi à passer l'étape où il faut demander les coordonnées de la piste d’atterrissage  ::(: 
Je dois faire un truc pas bien avec la radio parce que personne ne me répond au moment de la demande.

Sinon je voulais savoir si certains volent en VR ?
Vous avez des conseils pour faciliter la vie en VR ? C'est compliqué d'atteindre certains bouton sur les cotés et j'ai toujours l'impression d'être assis trop haut, je dois baisser la tête pour voir le HUD.

----------


## nephyl

> Coin !
> Je me suis enfin assez motivé pour me mettre à DCS avec le A-10C !
> 
> Pour l'instant j'arrive à allumer le bousin sans regarder de guide et à décoller. Par contre j'ai tenter le tuto de l’atterrissage mais j'ai pas réussi à passer l'étape où il faut demander les coordonnées de la piste d’atterrissage 
> Je dois faire un truc pas bien avec la radio parce que personne ne me répond au moment de la demande.
> 
> Sinon je voulais savoir si certains volent en VR ?
> Vous avez des conseils pour faciliter la vie en VR ? C'est compliqué d'atteindre certains bouton sur les cotés et j'ai toujours l'impression d'être assis trop haut, je dois baisser la tête pour voir le HUD.


T'as réglé la radio sur la bonne fréquence ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Coin !
> Je me suis enfin assez motivé pour me mettre à DCS avec le A-10C !
> 
> Pour l'instant j'arrive à allumer le bousin sans regarder de guide et à décoller. Par contre j'ai tenter le tuto de l’atterrissage mais j'ai pas réussi à passer l'étape où il faut demander les coordonnées de la piste d’atterrissage 
> Je dois faire un truc pas bien avec la radio parce que personne ne me répond au moment de la demande.


Alors sur le A-10C, tu as 3 radios différentes :
- VHF AM 1 (Fréquences entre 116 et 151.975)
- UHF (Fréquences entre 225 et 399.975
- VHF FM 2 (Fréquences entre 36 et 76)

Généralement, je met la VHF 1 sur l'aéroport et la UHF sur le vol en cours.

Une fois tes radios réglées, tu as un bouton différent à utiliser en fonction de la radio à utiliser. Regarde dans la config de tes contrôles :
- Mic switch forward : VHF AM
- Mic switch aft : VHF FM
- Mic switch down : UHF

Regarde dans le guide de Chuck, t'as un chapitre dédié.

----------


## Bopnc

> Sinon je voulais savoir si certains volent en VR ?
> Vous avez des conseils pour faciliter la vie en VR ? C'est compliqué d'atteindre certains bouton sur les cotés et j'ai toujours l'impression d'être assis trop haut, je dois baisser la tête pour voir le HUD.


Je vole en VR, sur Rift CV1 initialement (c'était compliqué), et en Rift S depuis décembre (c'est génial). 

Pour ta tète trop haute, ce n'est pas normal. Tu penses bien à appuyer sur la touche "5" du pavé numérique pour recentrer ta vue ? Ça sert aussi sur les menus si t'es pas bien en face.

Pense aussi à bien configurer ta touche de zoom, ça te permettra de lire les instruments les plus sombres ou les plus éloignés. 

Pour les boutons sur le cotés (en particulier ceux à coté des hanches), ce n'est pas pratique en effet et ça demande un peu de gymnastique. Je suppose que sur un véritable avion les mecs font ça majoritairement au toucher. 

Ah oui, et muscle toi la nuque aussi. Tu vas en avoir besoin.  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> Coin !


Coin aussi ! Et bienvenue parmi nous !




> ben non Jimjim pas encore ouvert   .   Si quelqu'un vole en VR j'aimerai avoir des retours.  Merki


Comme vous êtes deux à poser la question, et que CapSyl ne passera probablement que mardi, je donne son avis, réécrit par mes soins :




> La VR, c'est la vie, mangez-en.
> 
> Si vous ne prévoyez de jouer qu'à DCS, comme CapSyl, sautez sur le HP Reverb, car c'est le meilleur niveau rendu visuel, notamment grace à sa définition de malade. CapSyl n'a aucun problème pour lire les inscriptions surs ses cockpits, et il parvient aussi à discerner des trucs au loin avant nous, pauvres mortels utilisant toujours des écrans 24+ pouces.
> Si vous prévoyez de jouer en VR à tout plein d'autres titres, et notamment de faire du room scale, préférez le Rift S.


Parmi les avantages, on voit les avions "à taille réelle", et c'est apparemment très impressionnant en vol en formation. Seul bémol d'après certains : quand il fait chaud l'été, ils limitent leur session de jeu, à cause du casque qui donne encore plus chaud.

----------


## war-p

> Non c'est directement des potentiomètres qui font diviseur de tension.


Hmm, en fait ça fait un moment que je réfléchis à faire une manette de gaz, mais sur un rail, du coup le potard, c'est pas bon, vu qu'il faut un mouvement circulaire. Ah moins que les potards linéaires existent?

----------


## Tugais

> Coin aussi ! Et bienvenue parmi nous !
> 
> 
> Comme vous êtes deux à poser la question, et que CapSyl ne passera probablement que mardi, je donne son avis, réécrit par mes soins :
> 
> 
> 
> Parmi les avantages, on voit les avions "à taille réelle", et c'est apparemment très impressionnant en vol en formation. Seul bémol d'après certains : quand il fait chaud l'été, ils limitent leur session de jeu, à cause du casque qui donne encore plus chaud.


Je plussoie cet avis en tant qu'utilisateur de Reverb, il convient de préciser également qu'il faut une très grosse configuration pour faire tourner le tout correctement sur DCS (une 1080Ti est le minimum syndical avec le Reverb). En été il faut en effet ressortir le Track-IR.

----------


## Bopnc

Ah, t'as lâché le rift S du coup ? 

La différence est vraiment significative ?

----------


## nephyl

Qui sera présent mardi soir? 

Patou F/A-18

----------


## Flappie

> Qui sera présent mardi soir? 
> 
> Patou F/A-18


J'y serai.  ::):  
Et je rappelle à tout le monde que la stable et l'open beta sont compatibles entre elles depuis fin décembre.


Patou
Flappie

----------


## Jimjim13

> J'y serai.  
> Et je rappelle à tout le monde que la stable et l'open beta sont compatibles entre elles depuis fin décembre.
> 
> 
> Patou
> Flappie


Après  négociation avec  l'ATC, j'ai réussi a  modifier mon  jour  de  geekage ^^  (Au pire je  serai  légèrement à la  bourre  mais bon, j'ai  pas  souvenir  qu'on ait déjà décollé  a  l'heure  ::siffle::  ::siffle::  ::siffle:: )

Jimjim présent  en  F18  (ou A10 selon  les  besoins en  2ème  choix si y a  trop de  F18)

----------


## Flappie

> Après  négociation avec  l'ATC, j'ai réussi a  modifier mon  jour  de  geekage ^^


 :;):  _Le mardi, c'est permis._

----------


## Jokletox

Patou
Flappie
Jok (Si pas de maj d'ici mercredi)

----------


## Flappie

...psst, y'aura JimJim aussi...

----------


## Bacab

> Hmm, en fait ça fait un moment que je réfléchis à faire une manette de gaz, mais sur un rail, du coup le potard, c'est pas bon, vu qu'il faut un mouvement circulaire. Ah moins que les potards linéaires existent?


Ça existe: il y en a deux dans mon montage.

----------


## war-p

Hmm t'as des références ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Patou
> FlappieJ
> imjim13 
> Jok (Si pas de maj d'ici mercredi)


Empnicolas

----------


## Bacab

> Hmm t'as des références ?


J'ai utilisé ce modèle ci
mais tu peux regarder s'il y en a d'autre qui pourraient correspondre dans la catégorie. 

Pour les fournisseurs : Farnell est un peu chère mais n'est pas pire que RS, à voir au cas par cas entre les deux. Pour des composants plus grand publique Lextronic est pas mal.

----------


## war-p

> J'ai utilisé ce modèle ci
> mais tu peux regarder s'il y en a d'autre qui pourraient correspondre dans la catégorie. 
> 
> Pour les fournisseurs : Farnell est un peu chère mais n'est pas pire que RS, à voir au cas par cas entre les deux. Pour des composants plus grand publique Lextronic est pas mal.


Ouais je connais farnell et radiospare, mais je connaissais pas lextronic par contre, merci  ::):

----------


## miitchsv

Bonjour, s’il reste de la place je veux bien en être pour ce soir, merci

----------


## Jimjim13

J'inscris  Miitchsv en F18 car  il arrive  pas  à se  connecter  avec  son  compte  Canard  PC

Ps: bon au  final il a réussi et on a fait  double  post en même  temps ^^ ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

Y'a toujours de la place, Mitch.  ::): 

Patou
Flappie
jimjim13
Jok (Si pas de maj d'ici mercredi)
Empnicolas 
Mitch

----------


## yuushiro

Je viens juste de rentrer. Je vais voir si je suis en mesure de vous rejoindre un peu plus tard.

----------


## Empnicolas

L'enregistrement de la mission d'hier a été incomplet de mon coté et je n'aurai pas le début (jusqu'au très gros lag que l'on a eut et qui semble avoir fait également bugger l'enregistrement)

Patch sur l'open Beta (5.2Go de mon coté) avec nottament "Added AI short-range missile Scud-B launcher into ground units of some countries (Iran, Iraq and others). It can drive, but missile is not yet functioning and does not launch. WIP" et des modifications d'arbres sur le Caucase (https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...a/2.5.5.41962/)

Du coup vous connaissez la mission de mardi prochain !

(par contre il n'ira ni HARM et JSOW à disposition)

----------


## Flappie

Le poids doit provenir d'un appareil récent, genre F/A-18C. Je n'ai que 1 Go à DL.

----------


## SergeyevK

Il y a maintenant une section _Pacific Theatre_ sur le forum ED: https://forums.eagle.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=725

On y apprends qu'il y aura deux versions de la carte des ïles Mariannes, une moderne et une WWII : https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...10&postcount=1
Il faudra sans doute dix ans avant qu'elle ait les assets nécessaire mais, je suis content quand même !  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Je ne comprends pas qu'ils n'aient pas balancé l'info avant, tant ça tombait sous le sens  : 

1. Il y a si peu de surface terrestre que l'énergie nécessaire pour la conversion contemporain -> WWII semble très faible.

2. Le Pacifique n'est actuellement couvert par aucun concurrent direct (IL2:GB, IL2:Blitz). J'ignore volontairement IL2:1946, hein.

3. Et il y a quand même un module F4-U Corsair en bonne voie (même s'il n'est pas encore agréé ED, il est vrai).

Mais c'est une bonne nouvelle.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Sinon, queston asset WW II Pacifique, Leatherneck / Magnitude 3 semble bosser sur un A6M (peut-être AI pour commencer) : https://avionic-online.com/2020/01/d...zero-confirme/

Et on a déjà vu leur classe Essex en action.

----------


## nephyl

Un théâtre pacifique WWII avec 1 avion pilotable ça va créer l'engouement c'est sûr.  ::ninja:: 
En plus le F4-U n'est pas spécialement connu pour être facile à piloter. Ça va être beau les premier appontages  ::XD::

----------


## Sigps220

> Sinon, queston asset WW II Pacifique, Leatherneck / Magnitude 3 semble bosser sur un A6M (peut-être AI pour commencer) : https://avionic-online.com/2020/01/d...zero-confirme/
> 
> Et on a déjà vu leur classe Essex en action.


F4-U contre A6M c'est pas vraiment équilibré comme match. J'ai beaucoup beaucoup de mal à voir l'intérêt de la map Pacifique WW2. Il n'y a aucun appareil qui colle avec la période ! Au rythme actuel de ED, c'est a minima 5 années de boulot avant d'avoir suffisamment de contenu pour rendre cette carte crédible et intéressante. 
D'autant que le Pacifique pendant la seconde guerre mondiale n'est pas la partie du conflit la plus équilibrée au niveau aviation. Après 1943, les nouveaux appareils US écrasent quasi systématiquement ce qui peut exister en face, faire des choses équilibrée (indispensable en multi, en solo on peut jouer sur d'autres leviers) ça implique de mettre en avant des appareils ultra minoritaires voir des appareils qui n'ont jamais quitté la planche à dessins. 

La map moderne a un intérêt : elle permet de mettre en avant la Chine qui semble être un marché assez gros pour ED, change de ce qui peut déjà exister dans DCS et est également assez simple à modéliser car il y a finalement très peu de terres et beaucoup d'eau. 
D'autant que ED peut faire souvent coup double en modélisant des unités chinoises car elles vont également coller au camp Russe et/ou des pays du Golfe.

----------


## Flappie

> D'autant que le Pacifique pendant la seconde guerre mondiale n'est pas la partie du conflit la plus équilibrée au niveau aviation. Après 1943, les nouveaux appareils US écrasent quasi systématiquement ce qui peut exister en face, faire des choses équilibrée (indispensable en multi, en solo on peut jouer sur d'autres leviers) ça implique de mettre en avant des appareils ultra minoritaires voir des appareils qui n'ont jamais quitté la planche à dessins.


Ce petit détail ne gênera pas les clients américains.  :^_^:  Quand tu lis Hoggit, la majorité d'entre eux se contrefout d'avoir des modules study sim côté rouge : ils ne jouent que bleu. _'MERICA, fuck yeah!_

----------


## Sigps220

> Ce petit détail ne gênera pas les clients américains.  Quand tu lis Hoggit, la majorité d'entre eux se contrefout d'avoir des modules study sim côté rouge : ils ne jouent que bleu. _'MERICA, fuck yeah!_


Ce qui est assez logique avec le fait que la majorité des vols sont plutôt Offline que Online. Un plane set équilibré est indispensable en multi mais moins nécessaire en solo. Par contre, il va falloir qu'ED turbine à mort pour offrir des cibles Japonaises.

----------


## SergeyevK

C’est le gros problème, pour le moment, et sans doute pour longtemps, il n’y a rien à mettre en face. Il y a bien un mod A6M5 et J2M, il est bien, mais ça reste un mod. Il faudrait beaucoup d’assets et au rythme ou avance ED, ce n’est pas gagné...

----------


## frostphoenyx

Tin, la MAJ a écrasé mon mapping  ::(:

----------


## Jokletox

Pas de soucis sur le stable de mon côté  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

> Je ne comprends pas qu'ils n'aient pas balancé l'info avant, tant ça tombait sous le sens  : 
> 
> 1. Il y a si peu de surface terrestre que l'énergie nécessaire pour la conversion contemporain -> WWII semble très faible.
> 
> 2. Le Pacifique n'est actuellement couvert par aucun concurrent direct (IL2:GB, IL2:Blitz). J'ignore volontairement IL2:1946, hein.
> 
> 3. Et il y a quand même un module F4-U Corsair en bonne voie (même s'il n'est pas encore agréé ED, il est vrai).
> 
> Mais c'est une bonne nouvelle.


Cfs2  :Emo:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Le super-carrier en préco !
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c.../supercarrier/

35 $



> Owners of DCS: F/A-18C Hornet will receive an additional 20% off, for a total savings of 50%. This is on top of ED Miles you may apply.


Insta buy pour moi  ::):  Comme j'ai le F-18 déjà, ça me fait le module à 23 neuronnes environ.

----------


## Jokletox

Elle dure combien de temps, la préco ? Parce que j'avais dît que je le prendrais peut-être à 10 ou 20 balles donc on est dans les clous mais j'ai pas trop de tunes à claquer dans du jeu vidéo ce moi-ci et je veux pas rater les -30%.

----------


## Flappie

Arrête, 50 dollars pour un PA qu'on a déjà, c'est donné !  ::XD::

----------


## frostphoenyx

J'avoue c'est abusé.

----------


## nephyl

> Elle dure combien de temps, la préco ? Parce que j'avais dît que je le prendrais peut-être à 10 ou 20 balles donc on est dans les clous mais j'ai pas trop de tunes à claquer dans du jeu vidéo ce moi-ci et je veux pas rater les -30%.


De toute façon il ne sera que sur la version beta pdt des semaines  ::trollface::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Le super-carrier en préco !
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c.../supercarrier/
> 35 $
> Insta buy pour moi  Comme j'ai le F-18 déjà, ça me fait le module à 23 neuronnes environ.
> https://youtu.be/eFp0yxdThF8


Sans moi, pas envie de dépenser de l'argent dans un module qui me servira 10min par mission grand max

----------


## Flappie

> Sans moi, pas envie de dépenser de l'argent dans un module qui me servira 10min par mission grand max


Et on n'a même pas la garantie que les Tomcat et Hornet ne se téléscopent pas au parking...

----------


## Jokletox

> Arrête, 50 dollars pour un PA qu'on a déjà, c'est donné !


Et en accès anticipé en plus ^^





> De toute façon il ne sera que sur la version beta pdt des semaines


Et ? Franchement je peux attendre quelques semaines sans soucis, j'en ai pas besoin ppur vivre. Si toi tu peux pas patienter un peu pour ce qui n'est finalement que du jeu vidéo c'est que t'as peut-etre un problème... 

Et tant que j'y suis si tu pouvais me lâcher avec l'histoire de la bêta ça serait bien parce que tu râle tout le temps "on sait, t'aime pas la bêta" mais c'est tjs toi qui remet ça sur le tapis, pas moi.

----------


## Flappie

> Pas de soucis sur le stable de mon côté


 ::siffle::

----------


## Jokletox

Mais j'ai pas parlé de la bêta dans mon message, uniquement de la stable  ::P:

----------


## war-p

Je me laisserai presque tenter vu tout ce qu'il manque actuellement sur le pa, et aussi vu les animations, la briefing room, mais je sais pas pourquoi je sens que ça va être encore une source de bug après lesquels il faudra attendre...

----------


## partizan

Je le prends, ce seront les 10 meilleures minutes de mes missions  ::ninja::

----------


## Tugais

Je trouve que l'aspect le plus sympa et le plus important de ce module reste les comm' qui à terme arriveront également sur les bases aériennes. Le reste c'est surtout du cosmétique après tout. Je suis tout de même curieux de voir ce que ça donnera.

----------


## Flappie

Je rebondis sur tes propos : j'imagine qu'ED pourrait très bien rendre ce module entièrement gratuit après quelques années. En effet, quand les clients bénéficieront de com ATC correctes et gratuites (celles promises depuis un moment maintenant) au sol, ils seront étonnés de devoir payer pour disposer de la même chose en mer. Quand je dis "étonnés", je pense aux futurs nouveaux clients.

----------


## TuxFr78

Et ben moi aussi j’ai craqué 
C’est totalement inutile donc rigoureusement indispensable !

----------


## Flappie

:^_^: 
Je viens d'ajouter le Super Carrier au tableau des modules.

----------


## Empnicolas

Mission de la semaine dernière (enfin l'enregistrement qui n'a pas buggué)



Mission de mardi prochain (en soit pas difficile)



> Mission pour 2 à 4 appareils environ, idéalement multi rôle et rapide.
> 
> Les tensions dans la région sont de plus importantes depuis que l'Iran a acquis des lance-missiles courte porté SCUD et menace ces voisins dont l'Arabie Saoudite et les américains avec leur nouvelle  base militaire de Al Minhab.
> 
> Dans le plus grand secret un raid est prévu pour anéantir les SCUD iranien.
> Seulement ce raid doit rester limiter et ne pas se transformer en guerre ouverte entre l'Iran et les USA.
> 
> Donc pour limiter le risque d'escalade, l'état major américain choisi de limiter les armes utilisées et notamment d'épargner les défenses anti-aériennes iraniennes et ne se concentrer que sur les SCUD.
> L'autre objectif de cette démonstration est de montrer la capacité d’infiltration américaines en milieu hostile.
> ...

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour cette nouvelle mission, Nico.  ::):  J'en serai. Tu n'as pas précisé les appareils disponibles. Je suis chaud en *Harrier* ou *Viggen*.
@Zan: je pense que le LANTIRN sera inutilisable à 1000 pieds radar, du coup je préfère ne pas la jouer en RIO pour ne pas m'ennuyer.

Je précise -avant qu'on nous le demande- que cette mission se jouera forcément sur l'open beta puisqu'elle inclut le SCUD, qui vient tout juste d'arriver (même qu'il ne sait pas encore tirer ses missiles... _l'est où le bouton ?_).


*DCS - Mardi 21 janvier*
Empnicolas
Flappie - Harrier ou Viggen


EDIT: Précision importante au sujet du futur module Super Carrier : à l'heure actuelle, ni ED ni Heatblur ne peuvent garantir que le Tomcat pourra utiliser le carrier vendu (bien que le Tomcat figure dans le trailer), car aucun test n'a encore été réalisé. La raison avancée est que le Carrier n'est pour l'instant présent que sur la branche de dev la plus avancée, et que le Tomcat n'y est pas, Heatblur ayant pour -saine- habitude de travailler sur une branche plus "mûre".

Par ailleurs, n'oubliez pas que Heatblur a prévu de sortir son propre PA, qui sera gratuit pour les possesseur du Tomcat. Pas la peine de sauter sur le Super Carrier pour le moment si vous ne comptez l'utiliser qu'avec le Tomcat, donc.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Merci pour cette nouvelle mission, Nico.  J'en serai. Tu n'as pas précisé les appareils disponibles. Je suis chaud en *Harrier* ou *Viggen*.
> @Zan: je pense que le LANTIRN sera inutilisable à 1000 pieds radar, du coup je préfère ne pas la jouer en RIO pour ne pas m'ennuyer.
> 
> Je précise -avant qu'on nous le demande- que cette mission se jouera forcément sur l'open beta puisqu'elle inclut le SCUD, qui vient tout juste d'arriver (même qu'il ne sait pas encore tirer ses missiles... _l'est où le bouton ?_).


J'ai prévu comme appareil le F-18, F-16, F-14, Harrier, Viggen, JF-17 et le Mirage 2000.

Concernant l'armement, ça sera surtout de la bombe lisse en CCIP (j'ai plutot prévu de la Mk-82 snakeyes) ou de la roquette mais pas de pod de désignation.

----------


## Flappie

OK, alors je veux bien un Viggen s'il te plait.

----------


## papagueff

> Bonjour à tous. Ancien de la BAF  J'ai dépoussiéré DCS et Jimjim m'a trouvé LE joystick que je cherchais depuis un bon moment. Je suis sur F18. Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe pour postuler chez vous.
> Cordialement Fantome13.. "F13".


Haaaa ! Fantôme, bienvenue chez les canards. Si tu es présent Mardi je serais ravi de t'entendre. A plus

----------


## papagueff

pour Mardi, je prendrai bien un F18 mais j'aurais besoin d'un conseil afin de m'entrainer un peu.
Quel est le rôle du 18 CAP ou CAS et en cas de CAS quel armement choisir pour détruire les SKUDS ? Merci de vos réponse éclairées.

----------


## Flappie

Salut papagueff, j'attire ton attention sur le fait qu'on jouera sur l'open beta DCS. Tu l'as ? Note que tu peux basculer ta stable vers la beta avec le DCS updater utlity.

Pour la mission, vu l'approche demandée dans le briefing (TBA, vitesse importante pour éviter les tirs de SAM), je dirais qu'on va tous taper en CCIP des cibles qu'on apercevra au dernier moment. Du coup, je préconise des bombes lisses -si possible high-drag (avec parachute)-  ou plus simplement des roquettes. A ma connaissance, les lanceurs SCUD ne sont pas blindés. J'imagine que même un canon pourrait faire l'affaire.

----------


## papagueff

Merci Flappie,je vais de ce pas tester mes aptitudes au tir roquettes du F18 en tba.
Un F18 pour papagueff,un, pour Mardi soir.    ::rolleyes::

----------


## davidmontpellier

Bonsoir,

Est-ce que je peux me joindre à vous mardi?
Ce sera ma première partie en réseau sur DCS :-)
Je serai sur F/A-18C

----------


## Flappie

Bonsoir, oui tu peux venir, bien sûr. On sera sur l'open beta. Je te transmets les coordonnées du TS. Rendez-vous à 21h.

----------


## Sigps220

J'avoue avoir également cédé et j'ai précommandé Super carrier. Avec la promo pour les possesseurs du Hornet on arrive à un coût assez raisonnable (j'aurais espérer plutôt 15€ mais bon ....). 

Je dois dire que je suis très bon public là dessus car je suis hyper sensible à ces petits ajouts à l'immersion. J'ai toujours trouvé les phases au sol dans DCS très vite, sans animation.

----------


## davidmontpellier

Merci :-)
Je me suis rajouté sur la feuille google sheet

----------


## nephyl

> J'avoue avoir également cédé et j'ai précommandé Super carrier. Avec la promo pour les possesseurs du Hornet on arrive à un coût assez raisonnable (j'aurais espérer plutôt 15€ mais bon ....). 
> 
> Je dois dire que je suis très bon public là dessus car je suis hyper sensible à ces petits ajouts à l'immersion. J'ai toujours trouvé les phases au sol dans DCS très vite, sans animation.


Quand il y a un F-14 qui pop à côté de toi, il y a de l’animation (et des flammes)

----------


## partizan

Probablement M2000 pour moi demain.

----------


## Flappie

Souvenirs de cette chouette soirée où l'on est tous partis ensemble. C'était très plaisant.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous met une image de ma session de test de cette mission:

----------


## CapSyl

Désolé de mon départ brutal hier soir mais cas de force majeure : coupure internet, cela vient juste d'être rétabli...
A la prochaine

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai du mal à trouver des conseils pour DCS en VR. J'ai un Rift S, je suppose qu'on garde le manche physique pour les contrôles de vol, mais vous faites comment pour manipuler l'ensemble des systèmes de l'avion? Vous utilisez la souris? On peut utiliser les manettes du Rift?

----------


## Bopnc

On peut avoir les manettes du rift, mais c'est encore très artisanal (et de toute façon c'est pas pratique de passer du stick aux touchs à la volée).

Pour ma part, je mappe un maximum de trucs utiles sur le manche (les priorités étant légèrement différentes du mode écran. Par exemple l'accès aux touches de radio est compliqué à l'aveugle donc je les met sur le stick, comme en vrai) et j'utilise la souris ou le clavier (à l'aveugle) pour tout le reste, comme en mode écran. 

A noter que sur mon X-52 pro, j'ai également un petit système qui me sert de souris. Il me suffit de toucher le truc pour que le pointeur apparaisse, et dans la foulée je peux cliquer simplement avec le regard sur la majorité des boutons. Très pratique pour les manipulations simples du tableau de bord (train atterrissage, master arm, etc...).

----------


## Flappie

> Désolé de mon départ brutal hier soir mais cas de force majeure : coupure internet, cela vient juste d'être rétabli...
> A la prochaine


Pas de souci, on en refera une du même acabit. J'en ai encore des étoiles dans les yeux.

----------


## Qiou87

> On peut avoir les manettes du rift, mais c'est encore très artisanal (et de toute façon c'est pas pratique de passer du stick aux touchs à la volée).
> 
> Pour ma part, je mappe un maximum de trucs utiles sur le manche (les priorités étant légèrement différentes du mode écran. Par exemple l'accès aux touches de radio est compliqué à l'aveugle donc je les met sur le stick, comme en vrai) et j'utilise la souris ou le clavier (à l'aveugle) pour tout le reste, comme en mode écran. 
> 
> A noter que sur mon X-52 pro, j'ai également un petit système qui me sert de souris. Il me suffit de toucher le truc pour que le pointeur apparaisse, et dans la foulée je peux cliquer simplement avec le regard sur la majorité des boutons. Très pratique pour les manipulations simples du tableau de bord (train atterrissage, master arm, etc...).


Merci de ton retour. J'avais aussi l'impression que c'était pas super bien implanté en fait - d'où le fait qu'Ackboo recommande plutôt un VTOL VR extrêmement basique et moche mais prévu réellement pour une maniabilité complète en VR ce qui change pas mal en terme d'immersion, qui est ce que je vais rechercher en faisant du vol en VR. Je risque de me faire un peu de vol libre sans combat en M2000C (moteur tournant dès le début pour m'éviter la prise de tête de la checklist décollage), ou si combat il y a je me limiterai à un F15C bien simple et basique.

----------


## Bopnc

Alors VTOL VR est super cool pour s'amuser et étonnamment pointu sur certains aspects (je recommande si c'est le fun que tu recherches), mais pour moi ce n'est clairement pas au niveau de piloter un véritable appareil dans des conditions réalistes. 

Dans les faits je n'utilisais pas énormément le clavier pour piloter sur écran, donc ma façon de jouer n'a que très peu changée quand je suis passé en VR.

----------


## Qiou87

> Dans les faits je n'utilisais pas énormément le clavier pour piloter sur écran, donc ma façon de jouer n'a que très peu changée quand je suis passé en VR.


C'est pas tant ça le souci que la souris. Faut cliquer à 20 endroits pour démarrer le M2k... La question c'est donc plutôt comment remplacer le pointeur de la souris en VR.  ::):

----------


## Cabfire

Je joue depuis 2 ans en VR, et pour moi la souris n'est jamais un problème.

Pendant que ton INS s'initialise, tu as largement le temps de clic, et l'utilisation de la souris je trouve est assez intuitive et rentre dans le cadre de la simu dans le sens ou le pilote est loin d'avoir tout sur le manche  ::):

----------


## Bopnc

> C'est pas tant ça le souci que la souris. Faut cliquer à 20 endroits pour démarrer le M2k... La question c'est donc plutôt comment remplacer le pointeur de la souris en VR.


Je suis pas sur de saisir. Ce qui te gène c'est d'utiliser la souris en VR parce que c'est pas immersif ? C'est ça ?

Si c'est le cas, je pense que le salut viendra un jour du tracking des doigts à partir des caméras du casque (qui va être expérimenté sous peu sur l'oculus Quest). Mais sans retour haptique il faudra que la précision sois très bonne pour être utilisé dans le feu de l'action.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je suis pas sur de saisir. Ce qui te gène c'est d'utiliser la souris en VR parce que c'est pas immersif ? C'est ça ?
> 
> Si c'est le cas, je pense que le salut viendra un jour du tracking des doigts à partir des caméras du casque (qui va être expérimenté sous peu sur l'oculus Quest). Mais sans retour haptique il faudra que la précision sois très bonne pour être utilisé dans le feu de l'action.


A noter que j'ai pas encore essayé DCS en VR parce que j'ai reçu le casque hier, donc ça me gênera finalement pas tant que ça. Mais devoir enlever le casque pour trouver la souris, c'est chiant. Et trouver la souris à tâtons parce qu'on la voit pas dans la VR, c'est pas l'idéal pour l'immersion. Après c'est sûr que c'est quand même plus simple à utiliser à l'aveugle que le clavier, donc effectivement faut attribuer tous les raccourcis clavier utiles (et pas dispos à la souris) sur le HOTAS.

Disons que l'ensemble (HOTAS + souris) n'est pas hyper immersif pour un jet, d'autant plus des années 70-80, alors que justement la VR rend le soft beaucoup beaucoup plus immersif. J'aime bien l'approche de VTOL qui te fait tenir le manche virtuel avec les contrôleurs du Rift, comme ça finalement tu n'as que tes 2 mains virtuelles et voilà.

Je sais bien que les pilotes ont pas toujours la main sur le manche, encore plus dans les avions modernes. Mais ce qui me gêne c'est d'utiliser tous ces trucs qu'on voit pas dans la VR. Si tu as toujours la main sur le stick et qu'il y a un stick dans la VR, ton cerveau fait le lien. Mais y'a pas de souris dans la VR, et mine de rien elle doit servir à interagir avec tous les systèmes de l'avion...

----------


## Cabfire

J'imagine que ça dépend de ton setup, de ton bureau etc etc. 
Je joue proche de celui-ci et je ne cherche absolument jamais ma souris qui est toujours au même endroit.

Du coup pour moi l'interaction est complètement naturel.

----------


## Sigps220

Cherche pas Qiou il te faut "juste" une réplique d'un vrai cockpit ! J'espère que tu as trouvé ton appareil de prédilection parce que changé le meuble 3 fois dans la soirée ça risque d'être pénible

----------


## Bopnc

> Mais devoir enlever le casque pour trouver la souris, c'est chiant. Et trouver la souris à tâtons parce qu'on la voit pas dans la VR, c'est pas l'idéal pour l'immersion.


Si ta souris est pas pratique à saisir, oui effectivement ça peut être gênant. 

Chez moi, (comme chez Cabfire à priori) la souris est juste à coté du stick, toujours à la même place. Du coup je n'ai vraiment jamais eu aucun soucis pour l'attraper à la volée.

Pour les avions que je joue en ce moment (M2000C et F14), ça ne me pose pas vraiment de soucis d'immersion de faire à la souris. Là ou je trouve ça plus fastidieux, c'est sur les MFD des appareils qui se reposent beaucoup dessus comme le A10. 
Peut être que je finirais par investir sur des MFD physiques à manipuler (à l'aveugle, mais là aussi la position peut être apprise par coeur) pour ce genre d'appareil.

----------


## Qiou87

> Si ta souris est pas pratique à saisir, oui effectivement ça peut être gênant. 
> 
> Chez moi, (comme chez Cabfire à priori) la souris est juste à coté du stick, toujours à la même place. Du coup je n'ai vraiment jamais eu aucun soucis pour l'attraper à la volée.


Ok on va faire comme ça alors, toujours à la même place à côté du stick. Merci.  :;): 

@Sigps220: je voulais faire ça à la base, mais le respectable vendeur pakistanais à qui j'ai acheté la partie avant d'un Mirage décommissionné sur eBay ne l'a pas encore expédiée, j'espère que ce n'était pas une arnaque!  ::o:

----------


## Flappie

Autre solution, émuler la souris via un "slew" du hotas.

----------


## Flappie

Du nouveau pour le module DCS BO-105, ce petit hélico tout mignon mais très puissant et maniable que Miltech5 tente de nous livrer depuis quelques années : Razbam annonce qu'ils discutent avec Miltech5 à ce sujet. Rien de concret pour le moment, pas la peine de trop s'exciter.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Autre solution, émuler la souris via un "slew" du hotas.


J'ai testé une fois (hors VR, je précise), c'est pas hyper précis. C'était pour éviter de lâcher le hotas, mais finalement, vraiment pas pratique.

----------


## Cabfire

Perso j'ai une Razer Naga, 12 boutons sous le pouce, ça me permet même de gerer tranquille toute la partie communication à base de bind sur la souris pour éviter le clavier ou trop de mouvements.

----------


## LolOleon

Salut à tous,

je furette dans le coin de temps en temps, et même si je sais que la tendance est aux montures modernes, j'en profite pour lancer un appel concernant IL2 GB...

Je cherche 1 ou plusieurs wingmen pour faire une sortie de temps en temps (dimanche ou jeudi soir) sur des serveurs peuplés comme WoL ou CB et améliorer mes chances de survie.

Ambiance casual, j'assume les prestations RP raisonnables pour ceux qui veulent Le Grand Cirque.

Des bisous

----------


## Flappie

Bienvenue LolOleon.  ::):

----------


## jeanba

La liste des avions dans Tobruck (TFS5.0), la suite de Cliff Over Dover est sortie:
https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...s-50-aircraft/



> German
> 
> Bf109E-7 (DB601Aa) (also Tropical Version)
> Bf109E-7N (DB601N) (also Tropical Version)
> Bf109E-7Z (DB601N + GM-1 Nitrous Injection) (also Tropical Version)
> 
> Bf-109F-1 with MG/FFM
> Bf-109F-2 with MG151/15mm (DB601N)
> Bf-109F-2 with MG151/20mm (DB601N) (also Tropical Version)
> ...


Des heures de vol en perspective !

----------


## Flappie

A la bonne heure ! Je serai peut-être client de CloD:Tobrouk.

----------


## LolOleon

Salut @Flappie !

On s'était déjà croisé sur CloDo, tu m'avais branché avec les Autruches Volantes (je crois ?) pour des missions 20+ joueurs...

Bon, j'y retournerai pas d'ici l'implantation hypothétique de la VR (qui n'arrivera pas avant Battle Of Normandy je pense...) mais IL 2 GB fait l'affaire pour moi niveau choix en attendant.

Au cas ou, on sera 2 joueurs en ligne sur Combat Box ce soir vers 21h/21h30 : [CPC] Abitbooool, Georges ingame

----------


## Flappie

Ca doit faire un bail, car les Autruches ne volent plus depuis longtemps sur CloDo.
OK, merci pour l'info. Je me laisserais bien tenter ce soir...  ::trollface::  Faudrait juste que je remappe tout, j'ai changé de stick entretemps.

EDIT: Arf, je viens seulement de comprendre que tu volais sur IL-2 ce soir. Je passe...

----------


## pollux 18

En parlant d'IL-2 Great Battles; celui-ci vient d'être patché en 4.004 avec au programme l'ajout de 13 nouveaux aérodromes historique sur la carte Rhénanie de l'opus Bodenplatte ainsi que l'amélioration du rendu des bords de rivière, canaux et lac sur cette même carte. L'ajout d'un nouveau tank (Pz.Kpfw.V Ausf.D "Panther") pour l'opus Tank Crew. Pas mal de correctif aussi sur le comportement des IA, voir dessous:







*Additions*

1. Pz.Kpfw. V Ausf.D "Panther" for Tank Crew;
2. Better looking river and canal banks on Rheinland map;
3. 13 new airfields on Rheinland map:

Le Culot East (Y-10)
Kluis (B-91)
Mill (B-89)
Helmond (B-86)
Amsterdam-Schiphol (B-97)
Arnhem-Deelen
Soesterberg
Strassfeld
Strassfeld 2 - Odendorf
Hilversum
Diest (B-64)
Nivelles (B-75)
Bierset–Liege (A-93)
4. 4K quality exterior textures made by Martin =ICDP= Catney added for Yak-1 series 69;
5. The better-looking transition between the river and sea waters;
6. Improved Т-70 tank model and textures;
7. Updated texture cache system, it should reduce stutters in heavy load MP missions significantly;
8. Brightness and size of very distant aircraft LODs made more uniform (it differed too much on some aircraft);

9. Added initial support for SimShaker to be used in conjunction with JetSeats and other audio powered feedback devices.



*AI improvements*

10. Ground attack aircraft won't hit the ground when engaging a target with rockets and guns in a tight formation;
11. AI-controlled B-25 starts the engines correctly;
12. AI fighters attempt Immelman maneuver only if they have enough speed;
13. AI fighters open fire more aggressively;
14. AI pilots keep formation on large maps much better;
15. AI vehicle column won't drive into a river if the last waypoint was on a destroyed bridge or immediately before it;
16. Assault guns (simple and detailed) correctly face a target when set to LOW command priority in the mission;



*Aircraft improvements
*
17. P-51, P-47 and P-39 have correct trimmer animations;
18. A-20 engines won't trigger wrong overheat messages;
19. Wrong engine overcooled messages on P-47D were corrected;
20. P-51 landing gear covers shouldn't open and close again and again anymore;
21. Cylinder heads overheat warning will be displayed correctly;
22. Flying Circus planes won't display a wrong message about engine failure when it is switched off;
23. The time it takes to switch to combat position and back has been corrected for all gunners;



*Detailed tanks improvements*

24. When the loader is killed, the time it takes to load the main gun or coaxial MG is increased significantly;
25. The visual effect of propellant gases is reduced when the exhaust fan is off or is not present;
26. The time it takes to vent the turret after the shot depends on the operational exhaust fan;
27. Detailed tanks won't visibly 'crouch' at a high speed;



*Other improvements*

28. All night bombing Career missions with more than 6 planes in the flight won't start in a map corner anymore;
29. Wrong ground attack German planes in the late Stalingrad Career chapters were corrected;
30. Duplicate ID error message in the dedicated server has been removed (it blocked the server, now it is visible in the console);
31. Correct season in the pre-mission hangar (Winter/Summer);
32. In Mission Editor it's no longer possible to select a wrong part of a multi-part vehicle skin;
33. Daimler M1914 FlaK 77/L27 and Thornycroft J-type 13pdr AA shells appear in the correct place ().

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour info, la série IL-2 Great Battles fêtes le nouvel an chinois avec une nouvelle période de solde à - 75%

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...sale-launched/


Dear Pilots,



We have launched the Lunar New Year sale on Steam and in the Official Webstore. Another great time to grab all the titles you want! We've even put Flying Circus on sale for you!



Jan. 23rd - Jan. 31st in IL-2 Webstore

Jan. 23rd - Jan. 27th on Steam



Flying Circus = 25% OFF (Webstore and Steam)

BOS = 75% OFF (Webstore and Steam)
BOM = 75% OFF (Webstore and Steam)
BOK = 75% OFF (Webstore and Steam)

All released Collector Planes – 75% OFF (Except P-38 and Fw-190 D-9) (Webstore and Steam)

Blazing Steppe = 75% OFF (Webstore and Steam)
Fortress on the Volga = 75% OFF (Webstore and Steam)
Ten Days of Autumn = 75% OFF (Webstore Exclusive)
Havoc Over the Kuban = 75% OFF (Webstore Exclusive)
Achtung Spitfire! = 75% OFF (Webstore Exclusive)



Cliffs of Dover: BLITZ – 75% OFF (IL-2 Webstore Only)

All Rise of Flight Content = 75% OFF (ROF Webstore and Steam)



IL-2 Official Webstore: https://il2sturmovik.com/store/flying-circus/



IL-2 on Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1198 ... _Volume_I/


NOTE: having at least the base game (Stalingrad) on Steam means you can launch it from the Steam client without entering a login and password and you can access your IL-2 content purchased elsewhere if you link the accounts.


The Sturmovik Team

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battles, JDD N°237 avec les différentes variantes de l'Hurricane, au nombre de 5 pour cette avions collector.

1 - Hurricane Mk.IIa: basic model armed with 8 х 7.69 mm Browning MGs;
2 - Hurricane Mk.IIb: the number of MGs has been increased to 12;
3 - Hurricane Mk.IIc: this model had 4 x 20 mm Hispano guns;
4 - Hurricane Mk.IId: anti-tank model armed with 2 x 40 mm Vickers-S guns and 2 x 7.69 mm MGs;
5 - Hurricane Mk.II with Soviet weaponry that was installed on the Lend-Lease aircraft: 2 х 12.7 mm UB MGs, 2 x 20 mm ShVAK guns and Soviet bomb and rocket holders.

We hope that this nice selection of the Hurricane models suitable both for the Western and Eastern front would be a great addition to IL-2 Sturmovik series:

























*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=885487

Le post Sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...07150#p1758653

----------


## Loloborgo

Purée le boulot de dingue que les mecs abattent sur leur simu... Chapeau  :Clap:

----------


## Flappie

> Du nouveau pour le module DCS BO-105, ce petit hélico tout mignon mais très puissant et maniable que Miltech5 tente de nous livrer depuis quelques années : Razbam annonce qu'ils discutent avec Miltech5 à ce sujet. Rien de concret pour le moment, pas la peine de trop s'exciter.


Ça y est, on peut s'exciter à nouveau : RAZBAM et Miltech-5 ont signé pour bosser ensemble sur le BO-105.  ::): 
J'entends d'ici ceux qui vont dire que ça va retarder la finition des Mirage et Harrier. Moi, je m'en fous : DCS va bientôt doubler son nombre de modules à voilure tournante dans DCS (Mi-24P et OH-58D en 2020 ; BO-105 probablement plus tard).

----------


## Jokletox

Si ça peut donner une place plus importante aux hélico sur le champ de bataille et sur DCS de façon générale c'est cool !

----------


## Tugais

Je ne vois pas en quoi on peut-être excité de voir Razbam se plonger dans un nouveau module alors qu'effectivement le Mirage et le Harrier ne sont pas finalisé - on est sur 4 ans pour le Mirage tout de même. Outre le rait que Razbam rompt à nouveau une promesse de se concentrer uniquement sur leur trois modules en vente, il faut être sacrément naïf pour croire qu'ils arriveront à proposer un module de qualité à courte ou moyenne échéance.

Enfin, ça ne fait rien; les acquéreurs du BO-105 viendront s'ajouter à ceux du Harrier et du Mirage qui se plaignent de l'absence de finition. J'en suis au stade où quand je vois le studio annoncé un nouveau module je lève les yeux au ciel et prend en pitié ceux qui vont tomber dans le panneau.

Le projet le plus cohérent actuellement chez Razbam c'est le développement du conflit dans l'Atlantique Sud entre Argentins et Britanniques. Nous aurons enfin une carte historique accompagnée de l'intégralité des forces en présence ainsi que de modules pilotables.

Pour rappel, voici les modules en cours de développement "actif" chez Razbam :
Mirage 2000AV-8B N/A HarrierМиГ 19МиГ 23F-15E Strike EagleA-29B Super TucanoBO-105Sea Harrier FRS1IA-58 Pucara

Voilà, ce sont les modules officiellement en cours de développement. En plus de cette liste n'oublions pas leur souhait de réaliser à terme un IAI Dagger, un A-7E Corsair et surement deux ou trois que j'ai oublié. Pour rappel, Razbam ce sont trois codeurs (le troisième est arrivé avant l'été 2019) : nous avons un codeur s'occupant des modèles de vol et deux codeurs systèmes. Si l'on part sur une période de développement de 3 ans par module avec le même nombre de salariés on en a pour près de 20 ans … Armez-vous de patience.

----------


## Jokletox

> J'entends d'ici ceux qui vont dire que ça va retarder la finition des Mirage et Harrier.


 ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

> Je ne vois pas en quoi on peut-être excité de voir Razbam se plonger dans un nouveau module alors qu'effectivement le Mirage et le Harrier ne sont pas finalisé - on est sur 4 ans pour le Mirage tout de même. Outre le rait que Razbam rompt à nouveau une promesse de se concentrer uniquement sur leur trois modules en vente, il faut être sacrément naïf pour croire qu'ils arriveront à proposer un module de qualité à courte ou moyenne échéance.
> 
> Enfin, ça ne fait rien; les acquéreurs du BO-105 viendront s'ajouter à ceux du Harrier et du Mirage qui se plaignent de l'absence de finition. J'en suis au stade où quand je vois le studio annoncé un nouveau module je lève les yeux au ciel et prend en pitié ceux qui vont tomber dans le panneau.
> 
> Le projet le plus cohérent actuellement chez Razbam c'est le développement du conflit dans l'Atlantique Sud entre Argentins et Britanniques. Nous aurons enfin une carte historique accompagnée de l'intégralité des forces en présence ainsi que de modules pilotables.
> 
> Pour rappel, voici les modules en cours de développement "actif" chez Razbam :
> Mirage 2000AV-8B N/A HarrierМиГ 19МиГ 23F-15E Strike EagleA-29B Super TucanoBO-105Sea Harrier FRS1IA-58 Pucara
> 
> Voilà, ce sont les modules officiellement en cours de développement. En plus de cette liste n'oublions pas leur souhait de réaliser à terme un IAI Dagger, un A-7E Corsair et surement deux ou trois que j'ai oublié. Pour rappel, Razbam ce sont trois codeurs (le troisième est arrivé avant l'été 2019) : nous avons un codeur s'occupant des modèles de vol et deux codeurs systèmes. Si l'on part sur une période de développement de 3 ans par module avec le même nombre de salariés on en a pour près de 20 ans … Armez-vous de patience.


Ils se sont décidés entre le mirage IIIc/e/IAI dagger (sale plagiat éhonté)?

----------


## Flappie

> Je ne vois pas en quoi on peut-être excité [1] il faut être sacrément naïf [2] les acquéreurs du BO-105 viendront s'ajouter à ceux du Harrier et du Mirage qui se plaignent de l'absence de finition [3] je lève les yeux au ciel et prend en pitié ceux qui vont tomber dans le panneau. [4]
> 
> [...]
> 
> Pour rappel, voici les modules en cours de développement "actif" chez Razbam :
> Mirage 2000AV-8B N/A HarrierМиГ 19МиГ 23F-15E Strike EagleA-29B Super TucanoBO-105Sea Harrier FRS1IA-58 Pucara
> [5]


1. J'ai expliqué pourquoi (expansion des hélicos, famille délaissée depuis un bail sur DCS).
2. J'habite au pays des Bisounours, donc oui, je suis sacrément naïf.
3. J'ai le Mirage et le Harrier, et je ne me plains pas de leur manque de finition : je zappe le Mirage pour le moment parce que j'ai plein d'autres modules à maîtriser en attendant. Le Harrier est déjà en excellente condition, même s'il n'est pas complet.
4. Vas-y, lève les yeux aux ciels, et moi pendant ce temps là, je pilote.  :;): 
5. Les codeurs de RAZBAM bossent actuellement sur la finition des 3 appareils sortis (voir leur bugtracker). Les autres appareils sont réduits à l'état de modèles 3D, sauf le F-15E reporté aux calendes grecques.

As-tu au moins essayé un autre module que le Mirage ? C'est pas les modules de qualité qui manquent.

----------


## partizan

Si ça peut aider, j'ai trouvé ce post de Decoy plutôt utile pour calmer l'emballement sur internet de tous ceux qui savent mieux que les autres comment ça fonctionne chez Razbam...
Comme toujours on peut déplorer que ce soit long de terminer/finaliser un module. Par contre Razbam se tient bien à ce qu'ils avaient annoncé, à savoir terminer les modules entamés. Faut-il que je ressorte les posts de ceux qui à demi-mot expliquaient que Razbam ne terminerait jamais les modules ?
J'ai toujours dit que tant qu'on en avait pas la preuve cela ne servait à rien d'ergoter...

----------


## Olis

Un deuxième Mig-19 ?

----------


## Tugais

> Ils se sont décidés entre le mirage IIIc/e/IAI dagger (sale plagiat éhonté)?


Ron a indiqué sur Discord que le Dagger avait leur préférence, le Mirage III sera bien développé mais en tant qu'IA.




> […]


Mais quel intérêt d'étendre la famille des hélicos ou de tout autre type d'appareil d'ailleurs si le travail fourni n'est pas à la hauteur ou demande 4 ou 5 ans pour être complété ? Ne serait-il pas plus judicieux d'adopter l'approche de Deka Ironwork Simulations ou Heatblur et se concentrer sur un voir deux modules ? Je comprends parfaitement que l'on donne du boulot aux artistes 3D en les faisant avancer sur de nouveaux modèles, mais là on parle de 9 modules *en cours* de développement.

Le fait que Leo ai été embauché spécifiquement pour terminer le Mirage 2000 - selon les dire de Razbam - et que depuis deux mois il ne bosse plus dessus est révélateur. Après je suis certainement aussi naïf en accordant de l'importance aux engagements que l'on prend pour les abandonner quelques semaines plus tard.

Je ne vole que sur le Mirage, c'est pour cette raison que j'ai des attentes aussi élevées. Libre à vous de voler sur 32 modules différents, je comprends que l'on souhaite tout essayer, surtout vu le lineup disponible, mais mon truc c'est la simulation et j'aimerais sincèrement que les développeurs m'offrent ce qu'ils m'ont promis. Est-ce vraiment trop demander ?

Quand au bug tracker il n'est lui-même pas à jour et n'est pas révélateur des problèmes présents dans les modules actuellement sortis. C'est juste un tour de passe-passe pour ceux qui ne plongent pas dans les spécificités d'un module.




> Si ça peut aider, j'ai trouvé ce post de Decoy plutôt utile pour calmer l'emballement sur internet de tous ceux qui savent mieux que les autres comment ça fonctionne chez Razbam...
> Comme toujours on peut déplorer que ce soit long de terminer/finaliser un module. Par contre Razbam se tient bien à ce qu'ils avaient annoncé, à savoir terminer les modules entamés. Faut-il que je ressorte les posts de ceux qui à demi-mot expliquaient que Razbam ne terminerait jamais les modules ?
> J'ai toujours dit que tant qu'on en avait pas la preuve cela ne servait à rien d'ergoter...


Decoy n'est malheureusement pas l'honnêteté incarnée, j'ai eu plusieurs soucis avec lui et il a du se faire rappeler à l'ordre par NineLine pour qu'il arrête ses conneries, partant de là … J'aime aussi beaucoup la notion d'une équipe de 1.

J'aime bien Razbam contrairement aux idées véhiculées dans mes messages, les dev sont vraiment cool et j'échange de temps en temps avec leur boss sur twitter. Cela ne m'empêche pas d'avoir un regard critique sur leur professionnalisme. Si je n'en avais rien à faire de leur travail, je les aurais zappé depuis longtemps et j'aurais choisi un module d'un autre développeur. Ce n'est pas le cas et je reste scotché à mon siège de Mirage en espérant que leur promesse de le finaliser en 2020 sera tenue.

----------


## Flappie

> J'aime bien Razbam contrairement aux idées véhiculées dans mes messages, les dev sont vraiment cool et j'échange de temps en temps avec leur boss sur twitter.


Je comprends tout à fait que tu rechignes à acheter des modules non terminés : l'early-accesss à rallonge façon DCS n'est clairement pas faite pour tout le monde.

Toi qui dis bien aimer Razbam, tu devrais considérer avec moins de condescendance les clients qui financent régulièrement le studio en achetant des modules loin d'être terminés, non parce qu'ils sont "naïfs", mais juste confiants et moins pressés que toi.

Quant à occuper les devs sur Twitter en espérant dans le même temps qu'ils terminent le boulot au plus vite...  ::lol::

----------


## Algrael

Pourrait-on avoir un nouveau "B-17 - The mighty 8th"?  :Bave:

----------


## war-p

> Ron a indiqué sur Discord que le Dagger avait leur préférence, le Mirage III sera bien développé mais en tant qu'IA.


Ils ont fait un poll. Il n'en reste que le Dagger n'est qu'un plagiat  ::ninja::

----------


## LolOleon

Re.

Je passais juste pour annoncer que l'escadrille du Bar des Vieux Croûtons vient d'être déployée sur Combat Box par *Algra*.

Hésitez pas à nous contacter en mp pour arranger une soirée.

Sinon, quelqu'un a des infos sur la prochaine simu Microprose sous Titan ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Sinon, quelqu'un a des infos sur la prochaine simu Microprose sous Titan ?


Pour avoir mis les mains dans TITAN version pro, il y a encore beaucoup de boulot pour arriver au niveau d'un ArmA.
Leur gros avantage est l'utilisation de standards de l'industrie (modélisation et programmation), à condition bien sûr qu'ils ouvrent autant aux mods qu'ArmA, mais il va falloir s'armer (muarf) de patience.


Envoyé de mon RMX1971 en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## Tugais

> Je comprends tout à fait que tu rechignes à acheter des modules non terminés : l'early-accesss à rallonge façon DCS n'est clairement pas faite pour tout le monde.
> 
> Toi qui dis bien aimer Razbam, tu devrais considérer avec moins de condescendance les clients qui financent régulièrement le studio en achetant des modules loin d'être terminés, non parce qu'ils sont "naïfs", mais juste confiants et moins pressés que toi.
> 
> Quant à occuper les devs sur Twitter en espérant dans le même temps qu'ils terminent le boulot au plus vite...


Il n'y a aucune condescendance dans mes messages, libre à toi de penser le contraire cependant.

Je souhaitais mettre en lumière la fuite en avant que provoque le modèle de l'early access qui est poussé à l'extrême dans le cas de DCS et plus particulièrement dans le cas de Razbam. Il me semble que l'article de Sébum paru à la sortie du Viper résume très bien la situation délicate dans laquelle se trouve ED mais aussi - surtout - Razbam. Le modèle actuel n'est pas tenable selon moi et il existe un risque qu'ils s'en mordent les doigts.

Je n'ai rien contre l'early access si le projet est mené correctement, Escape from Tarkov est un excellent exemple. Je trouve au contraire que ça peut-être bénéfique pour aider des développeurs qui sans ce modèle ne pourrait pas lancer leur projet. Pour reprendre le cas de Razbam, ils en sont encore à devoir recoder des éléments clefs du Mirage 2000 comme le radar alors que le nombre de vente de ce module ne doit plus générer d'argent depuis belle lurette, pourtant ce travail doit être rémunéré. La question est : comment payer un type qui doit finir de coder un module qui ne génèrent plus suffisamment d'argent ? Tu lances un nouveau module. Mais tu fais face alors à un nouvel obstacle, il faut que ce type qui code le module précédent, l'abandonne pendant plusieurs mois voir plus d'une année pour avancer sur le code du nouveau module afin de montrer quelque chose de présentable à ceux qui ont financé l'early access. Ce codeur va principalement bosser sur le nouveau module pendant la première année suivant sa sortie, puis les finances commençant à baisser, il faut songer au prochain module à lancer. Tu te retrouves alors avec un module vieux de quatre ans, un module vieux de deux ans et un futur module sur lequel il faut commencer à bosser. Ce cycle se poursuit indéfiniment jusqu'à ce que tu perdes toute crédibilité et que tu gagnes une place aux côtés de VEAO.

Je me souviens de tous ces types qui attendaient le Harrier et qui demandaient aux utilisateurs du Mirage se plaignant de fermer leur clapet et d'accepter le fait qu'ils avaient volontairement acheté un module en early access. Aujourd'hui, on retrouve tous ces utilisateurs de Harrier pleurer parce que leur module n'avance que par à coup. Les utilisateurs du МиГ-19 aussi regardaient de haut les utilisateurs de Harrier qui se plaignaient parce que le МиГ avait la priorité au développement, aujourd'hui ce sont les pilotes du МиГ-19 qui commencent à se plaindre de ne plus voir de MAJ de leur appareil au détriment des futurs modules à venir. Comment peut-on ne pas voir que ce cycle est néfaste ?

Au final, selon toi, quelle serait une durée raisonnable pour livrer un module complet ? Cinq ans ? Six ans ? Plus ? Tu semble trouver normal qu'un module vendu il y a quatre ans soit abandonné au profit de nouveaux modules annoncés le temps de créer de la hype et de réaliser des rentrées d'argent. C'est vraiment cool d'avoir un nouveau cockpit pour le Mirage 2000, le nouveau pilote est vraiment remarquable aussi et le boulot abattu par l'artiste 3D est bluffant. Mais au final ça ne changera rien au fait que l'appareil est inutilisable en Air-Air, le comble pour un intercepteur.

Je ne jette pas la pierre aux personnes qui souhaitent voler sur DCS sans contrainte et en passant d'un module à un autre sans jamais maîtriser parfaitement le moindre système de leurs appareils. C'est un jeu qui est ouvert à tout le monde. Par contre j'ai du mal à accepter qu'on m'invite à me taire parce que je suis un joueur exigeant qui attend d'un développeur qu'il respecte ses promesses. Aujourd'hui, aucun des modules de Razbam ne reflètent correctement les capacités des appareils simulés, si l'on est un dans le délire simulation sérieuse, ça pose problème et je pense avoir le droit de le dire. Cela dit, je réalise en écrivant ce message, que je suis peut-être le seul recherchant une simulation pointue sur ce sujet et forcément, ça peut déplaire (et je comprends par la même occasion pourquoi tu me taxe de faire preuve de condescendance alors qu'il ne s'agit en fait que de passion).

La sortie de Modern Air Combat qui s'adressera avant tout à des personnes ne souhaitant pas se lancer dans la simulation mais qui apprécient l'aviation de combat fait sens, surtout lorsque l'on prend en compte que MAC sera totalement dissocié de DCS et sera un produit bien à part. Je suis vraiment curieux de voir ce qui aboutira de ce projet qui devait sortir à l'automne 2018 (ça va ils ont juste un an et demi de retard pour le moment on est dans les clous).

----------


## Flappie

> Au final, selon toi, quelle serait une durée raisonnable pour livrer un module complet ? Cinq ans ? Six ans ? Plus ? Tu semble trouver normal qu'un module vendu il y a quatre ans soit abandonné au profit de nouveaux modules annoncés le temps de créer de la hype et de réaliser des rentrées d'argent.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Je ne jette pas la pierre aux personnes qui souhaitent voler sur DCS sans contrainte et en passant d'un module à un autre sans jamais maîtriser parfaitement le moindre système de leurs appareils. C'est un jeu qui est ouvert à tout le monde. Par contre j'ai du mal à accepter qu'on m'invite à me taire parce que je suis un joueur exigeant qui attend d'un développeur qu'il respecte ses promesses. Aujourd'hui, aucun des modules de Razbam ne reflètent correctement les capacités des appareils simulés, si l'on est un dans le délire simulation sérieuse, ça pose problème et je pense avoir le droit de le dire. Cela dit, je réalise en écrivant ce message, que je suis peut-être le seul recherchant une simulation pointue sur ce sujet et forcément, ça peut déplaire (et je comprends par la même occasion pourquoi tu me taxe de faire preuve de condescendance alors qu'il ne s'agit en fait que de passion).


Je ne me réjouis pas des délais, je suis juste plus *patient* que toi (et le fait que je possède plusieurs modules m'aide beaucoup).

Je te laisse libre de te plaindre d'ED et de RAZBAM ; je t'ai simplement demandé de ne pas traiter avec condescendance les clients qui ne pensent pas comme toi. Quand tu dis de quelqu'un qu'il est *naïf*, que tu le prends en *pitié*, ou quand tu affirmes qu'il maîtrises un truc *moins bien que toi*, ça s'appelle de la condescendance, et ce n'est jamais très agréable.


Pour MAC, je suis content qu'ils aient choisi de le décorréler complètement de DCS : ce sera plus sain pour les clients des deux jeux. Toutefois, si MAC ne fait pas recette, ED n'aura pas les moyens financiers pour embaucher une équipe dédiée, et DCS prendra encore plus de retard...  :Emo:

----------


## Empnicolas

Pour passer à autre chose qu'une énième discution sur "blablabla DCS c'est pas fini, blablabla early acces, blablabla Razbam c'est pas fini, blablabla je me paluche en pensant à Heatblur,....., voici les vidéos de la mission de la semaine dernière et de ma mission de test de la mission:

----------


## Giledhil

Hello les pro du jet ! 

Après avoir craqué pendant les soldes pour deux navions (F15 et Mig-29), j'ai essayé, en vain, de configurer les commandes de DCS.
La faute à mon manche (un bon vieux FFB2, oui je sais, mais je vole principalement en WWII), qui refuse de se mettre au centre convenablement. Dès que j'active le FFB, en vol, il me le "centre" mécaniquement trop à droite... J'ai pourtant bien viré toutes les autres commandes pour ne garder que les axes principaux sur le stick, mais rien n'y fait. Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Au passage, si vous avez des conseils sur les boutons à binder en priorité pour ces appareils, je suis preneur (vous volez plutôt en ricain, de ce que j'ai compris? Vaut mieux que je me concentre sur le F15 en priorité du coup?); je suis en VR mais j'ai un throttle de X52 et une grosse boite à boutons sous mes gros doigts.

----------


## Jokletox

Perso pour l'attribution des touches je le fais en suivant les missions d'entrainement dans l'ordre, ça évite de devoir mapper un grand nombre de touches d'un coup. Les touches pour du vol basique, ensuite les touches pour les nav, puis les touches pour le Air-air, etc... Tu attribue tes touches au fur et à mesure que tu en as besoin, quoi. Je sais pas si c'est valable avec tous les appareils FC par contre, ils n'ont peut-être pas tous ces missions.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Déjà les appareils FC ont beaucoup moins de touches ^^

----------


## Flappie

> Hello les pro du jet ! 
> 
> Après avoir craqué pendant les soldes pour deux navions (F15 et Mig-29), j'ai essayé, en vain, de configurer les commandes de DCS.
> La faute à mon manche (un bon vieux FFB2, oui je sais, mais je vole principalement en WWII), qui refuse de se mettre au centre convenablement. Dès que j'active le FFB, en vol, il me le "centre" mécaniquement trop à droite... J'ai pourtant bien viré toutes les autres commandes pour ne garder que les axes principaux sur le stick, mais rien n'y fait. Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?


Salut Giledhil, ça fait un bail !  ::): 

Le FFB2 est toujours vaillant chez la plupart de ses heureux propriétaires, tu aurais tort de t'en priver. Je suis dispo en audio sur le TS des Canards Volants pour la soirée. Passe si tu veux que je t'aide à résoudre ton problème. Je t'envoie les coordonnées en MP.

----------


## Jokletox

> Déjà les appareils FC ont beaucoup moins de touches ^^


Bah pas forcément car comme y'a aucun bouton cliquables la moindre action requiert un raccourci clavier et ça devient vite le bordel je trouve.

----------


## Qiou87

> Perso pour l'attribution des touches je le fais en suivant les missions d'entrainement dans l'ordre, ça évite de devoir mapper un grand nombre de touches d'un coup. Les touches pour du vol basique, ensuite les touches pour les nav, puis les touches pour le Air-air, etc... Tu attribue tes touches au fur et à mesure que tu en as besoin, quoi. Je sais pas si c'est valable avec tous les appareils FC par contre, ils n'ont peut-être pas tous ces missions.


Pour le F15C je peux dire que la campagne est téléchargeable ici, dans une version "corrigée" car visiblement celle de base (que tu n'as, il me semble, qu'en achetant FC3 complet et pas juste le F15) ne marche plus à cause de bugs. Dans tous les cas je l'ai finie sans problème. Bon faut aimer faire du CAS au dessus de Vaziani parce que y'a quasiment que ça pendant 10 missions. Et c'est pas autant un tutoriel que peut l'être la campagne du Mirage 2000C, mais bon pour faire voler le F15C y'a pas non plus besoin de grand chose.

----------


## nephyl

> Pour passer à autre chose qu'une énième discution sur "blablabla DCS c'est pas fini, blablabla early acces, blablabla Razbam c'est pas fini, blablabla je me paluche en pensant à Heatblur,....., voici les vidéos de la mission de la semaine dernière et de ma mission de test de la mission: 
> https://youtu.be/S1U7igpYkQE
> https://youtu.be/tDSbmRMcbL0
> https://youtu.be/53cDdssZBKc


Merci pour les vidéos, j'ai pu revoir mon atterrissage glorieux avec qques goutes de carbu.  :^_^:

----------


## jeanba

> Ils ont fait un poll. Il n'en reste que le Dagger n'est qu'un plagiat


Pas vraiment en réalité : le Dagger (alias Nesher) est un Mirage 5 construit en France et monté en Israel.
Pour cause d'embargo, on a fait croire que le Nesher avait été conçu en israel, mais en démontant leur Dagger, les argentins ont constaté que la plupart des pièces venaient de France (SNIAS par exemple).
Donc c'est presqu'exactement un Mirage 5 français, ce qui console (un peu).
Par rapport au Mirage IIIEA (version Argentine), il n'a pas de radar (ce qui selon certains ne change pas grand chose), mais emporte un peu plus de carburant.
Et effectivement, il a été beaucoup plus utilisé pendant la guerre des Malouines.

----------


## Flappie

Je fais l'appel pour ce soir, *DCS open beta*. J'en profite aussi pour demander aux participants s'ils souhaitent tester une soirée sur un serveur type Blue Flag.

Flappie / pour

----------


## nephyl

> Je fais l'appel pour ce soir, *DCS open beta*. J'en profite aussi pour demander aux participants s'ils souhaitent tester une soirée sur un serveur type Blue Flag.


Flappie / pour
Patou / pas très motivé pour blue flag ce soir mais je suivrai.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Je fais l'appel pour ce soir, *DCS open beta*. J'en profite aussi pour demander aux participants s'ils souhaitent tester une soirée sur un serveur type Blue Flag.
> 
> Flappie / pour


David / Ne sais pas ce que c'est que blue flag mais pourquoi pas :-)

----------


## partizan

Présent (partant pour srs  ::ninja::  )

----------


## frostphoenyx

Blue Flag c'est une map PvP.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Blue Flag c'est une map PvP.


On a besoin de SRS?

----------


## Empnicolas

Partant/ je m'en fiche

----------


## Flappie

> On a besoin de SRS?


Ce n'est pas obligatoire, non. J'ai déjà fais des soirées là-bas avec les canards sur le TS et moi qui faisait le lien avec les anglophones sur SRS.
Ne t'embête donc pas avec SRS pour le moment.

Je parlais de Blue Flag pour donner un exemple, mais on pourrait aussi bien aller voir la 104th. J'en garde un excellent souvenir, notamment parce que je n'avais pas eu à lutter pour entrer sur le serveur.

Pour revenir à SRS, j'ai lu sur Reddit que ciribob poursuivrait le dev de SRS même quand la roadmap du VoiP intégrée à DCS sera arrivée à son terme. J'ai cru comprendre que son soft gérait des trucs en plus, mais je pense que la VoiP du jeu me suffira amplement. Pas vous ?

----------


## Kiloutyg

Dans le doute je vais MAJ SRS, et au cas ou ce ne soit pour X raisons pas interessant d'aller sur un des serv blueflag(Lequel d’ailleurs? Qu'on est pas a se posé la question a la dernière minute, genre le plus peuplé?) il y a aussi DDCS et encore mieux du mieux, les serveurs COLD-WAR F-5 vs Mig-21!

----------


## war-p

> Pas vraiment en réalité : le Dagger (alias Nesher) est un Mirage 5 construit en France et monté en Israel.
> Pour cause d'embargo, on a fait croire que le Nesher avait été conçu en israel, mais en démontant leur Dagger, les argentins ont constaté que la plupart des pièces venaient de France (SNIAS par exemple).
> Donc c'est presqu'exactement un Mirage 5 français, ce qui console (un peu).
> Par rapport au Mirage IIIEA (version Argentine), il n'a pas de radar (ce qui selon certains ne change pas grand chose), mais emporte un peu plus de carburant.
> Et effectivement, il a été beaucoup plus utilisé pendant la guerre des Malouines.


Je suis pas sûr que les ingénieurs de chez Dassault pensent la même chose.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ceci dit la remarque sur le radar est vraie, tout juste assez bon pour faire des grillades.

----------


## CapSyl

Absent ce soir cause boulot.....bon vol à vous !
Sinon, pas d'avis sur les qualités respectives de srs vs ts (ou bêta vs stable...) juste un espoir que les struthionidae et les anatidés, deux familles de volatile attachantes arrivent à converger pour faciliter les croisements...

----------


## Flappie

Bonne nouvelle pour les mardis : je vais bientôt pouvoir hoster mieux que jamais. J'ai reçu mon câble réseau de 15m et je constate qu'il fonctionne bien mieux que ma clé wifi (download : 94 Mb/s contre 35 Mb/s ; upload : 94 Mb/s contre 43 Mb/s).

Et surtout, je n'aurai plus de décos intempestives.  ::wub:: 

Je prépare une nouvelle mission pour mardi prochain.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Bonne nouvelle pour les mardis : je vais bientôt pouvoir hoster mieux que jamais. J'ai reçu mon câble réseau de 15m et je constate qu'il fonctionne bien mieux que ma clé wifi (download : 94 Mb/s contre 35 Mb/s ; upload : 94 Mb/s contre 43 Mb/s).


Même avec ta clé wifi, ces chiffres sont d'une indécence !  ::|:

----------


## Flappie

Mouais, mais un débit correct avec des décos fréquentes, c'était pas tous les jours marrants.

----------


## LolOleon

Pour les amateurs, sortie entre canards sur Combat Box en cours : Geooorges et Algra

----------


## Kiloutyg

Petit hors sujet, y a une asso qui propose une pétition pour faire la demande a Crosoft de rendre W7 open source, ce qui est plus que cool pour tout le monde(sauf crosoft) si vous pouvez faire tourner ça et la signer ce sera la B.A. de la journée : https://www.fsf.org/windows/upcycle-windows-7

----------


## Flappie

Ça dépend, tu veux bien signer ma pétition ? C'est pour la libération d'Abel Chémoul emprisonné dans les geôles fachistes.

Plus sérieusement, j'assimile ton post à du spam, pas à un HS. Un peu de tenue, que diable.  :Fouras:

----------


## Vaught

> Ça dépend, tu veux bien signer ma pétition ? C'est pour la libération d'Abel Chémoul emprisonné dans les geôles fachistes.


Quelle idée aussi de dire : "_Ouais! Un matin je me lèverai et il fera beau_", il a poussé le bouchon un peu trop loin, là  ::ninja::

----------


## frostphoenyx

En plus il ne reçoit ni la 5e, ni la 6e chaîne, ça me révolte !

----------


## Kiloutyg

Du spam carrément, ok. Désolé de vous avoir importuné avec ça.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

[HS]Surtout que je ne vois pas de quel droit les gens pourraient avoir Win7 en Open Source. C'est un logiciel commercial. Si vous voulez de l'Open Source, y a Linux qui marche très bien (Ubuntu fonctionne très très bien).

Je réagit parceque j'ai déjà eu des clients qui exigeaient qu'on leur remette le code source de certains softs qu'on leur vendait. Je n'ai jamais compris sur quelle base ces demandes reposaient (Généralement, des clients du monde public ou secteur éduc/recherche.... Habitués à l'Open Source... Sauf que c'est juste mon gagne pain qu'ils voulaient que je leur donne gratos  ::):  ).

[/HS]

----------


## Flappie

Allez, fin du HS : je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de pondre une nouvelle mission pour ce mardi. Peut-être que je l'aurai ce soir. Dans tous les cas, je fais l'appel, et j'innove : dites si vous serez présent *et avec quelle version* (si vous n'avez pas possibilité de switcher facilement).

*DCS mardi 4 février*

Flappie (OB ou stable)

----------


## Jokletox

*DCS mardi 4 février

*Flappie (OB ou stable)
Jok (stable)

----------


## Empnicolas

*DCS mardi 4 février*

Flappie (OB ou stable)
Jok (stable)
Empnicolas (OB ou stable)

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Allez, fin du HS : je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de pondre une nouvelle mission pour ce mardi. Peut-être que je l'aurai ce soir. Dans tous les cas, je fais l'appel, et j'innove : dites si vous serez présent *et avec quelle version* (si vous n'avez pas possibilité de switcher facilement).
> 
> *DCS mardi 4 février*
> 
> Flappie (OB ou stable)


Absent ce mardi. Je reviendrai la semaine prochaine avec un casque :-)

----------


## LolOleon

Bonjour à tous,

spam habituel pour annoncer une sortie jeudi soir sur Combat Box entre canards  ::): 

Rdv 21h30 sur le discord du serveur, on déterminera le chan à utiliser avec les présents.

Au plaisir !

----------


## Flappie

Non non, c'est pas du spam du tout ! Au contraire ! Ça permet de rétablir un semblant d'équilibre sur ce topic généraliste phagocyté par DCS.  :;):

----------


## nephyl

DCS mardi 4 février

Flappie (OB ou stable)
Jok (stable)
Empnicolas (OB ou stable) 
Patou (OB )

----------


## LolOleon

Aaaah ! Bon ben merci.

Du coup j'annonce aussi une petite sortie ce soir aux mêmes heures  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bacab

> Aaaah ! Bon ben merci.
> 
> Du coup j'annonce aussi une petite sortie ce soir aux mêmes heures


J'espère pouvoir vous rejoindre bientôt: mais avant il faudrait que je me fixe sur un appareil et que je pratique un peu. Vous volez sur quoi ?

----------


## LolOleon

Tout ce qui vole... :;): 

En ce moment principalement Raf/Us AF.

Pour le management moteur, je peux te filer un mod qui sauve la vie (notes pilote en guise de photos...)

----------


## Jokletox

> Pour le management moteur, je peux te filer un mod qui sauve la vie (notes pilote en guise de photos...)


Ca m'intéresse également ! Tu l'as pour tous les zinc ou seulement certains ?

----------


## LolOleon

Dans tous ceux que j'ai piloté, y'avait ce qu'il faut  :;): 

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...ockpit-photos/

----------


## CapSyl

Pas sûr de rentrer tôt ce mardi mais si présent, OB installée.

----------


## Jokletox

> Dans tous ceux que j'ai piloté, y'avait ce qu'il faut 
> 
> https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...ockpit-photos/


Merci, c'est génial ! La planchette de DCS me manque dans ce genre de jeu  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> Dans tous ceux que j'ai piloté, y'avait ce qu'il faut 
> 
> https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...ockpit-photos/


Merci, je l'ai ajouté dans l'OP.  ::):

----------


## Bacab

> Tout ce qui vole...
> 
> En ce moment principalement Raf/Us AF.
> 
> Pour le management moteur, je peux te filer un mod qui sauve la vie (notes pilote en guise de photos...)


Ça sent la Bodenplatte ça. Vous volez Russe de temps en temps ? (ou je sais je suis chiant)
Pour le management moteur je m'en sort pas trop mal mais je garde ton mode dans un coin de ma tête. (le roulage, le décollage, l’atterrissage, le vol symétrique par contre je travaille  ::): )

----------


## LolOleon

Merci à Gerd le Bourrin qui m'a fait découvrir le truc. Y sera des nôtres jeudi, d'ailleurs.

----------


## partizan

Absent mardi finalement...

----------


## Elidji

> Aaaah ! Bon ben merci.
> 
> Du coup j'annonce aussi une petite sortie ce soir aux mêmes heures


Je serais peut-être dispo ce soir !
Ça me fera une pause dans l'apprentissage du A-10C.

----------


## LolOleon

Aaaah sorry, ce soir c'est Bathurst sur ACC avec les Canards Competizione.

Prochaine session jeudi soir 21h30, on est déjà au moins 3. Idéalement sur Combat Box, ou WoL.

----------


## Elidji

Désolé j'avais pas vu que ton message datait d'hier.

J'en profite pour demander des conseils sur le largage de bombe mk82 AIR dans DCS avec le A-10C.
J'ai vraiment du mal à les lancer en CCRP, à chaque fois j'ai beau maintenir le bouton enfoncé mais la bombe ne part pas.

Vous avez des conseils pour que je m'en sorte ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Désolé j'avais pas vu que ton message datait d'hier.
> 
> J'en profite pour demander des conseils sur le largage de bombe mk82 AIR dans DCS avec le A-10C.
> J'ai vraiment du mal à les lancer en CCRP, à chaque fois j'ai beau maintenir le bouton enfoncé mais la bombe ne part pas.
> 
> Vous avez des conseils pour que je m'en sorte ?


CCIP très basse altitude.
C'est le genre que bombes que tu utilise pour faire une attaque basse altitude et ne pas te prendre le souffle de la bombe (mais je l'utilise rarement en A-10).

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Absent ce mardi. Je reviendrai la semaine prochaine avec un casque :-)


J'ai pu me libérer pour ce soir.
David OB

----------


## pollux 18

> Dans tous ceux que j'ai piloté, y'avait ce qu'il faut 
> 
> https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...ockpit-photos/


Merci pour l'info de ce mod vraiment pratique.

----------


## Flappie

*DCS mardi 4 février*

On a donc pour l'instant :

Flappie (OB ou stable)
Jok (stable)
Empnicolas (OB ou stable)
Patou (OB ) 
CapSyl (OB )
David (OB )

Désolé Jok, on volera sur l'OB.
Je nous cherche une mission sympa.

EDIT: on va tester celle-là si ça vous tente : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3305550/

Pour patienter : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWN5R7tRMws

----------


## Jokletox

> *DCS mardi 4 février*
> 
> On a donc pour l'instant :
> 
> Flappie (OB ou stable)
> Jok (stable)
> Empnicolas (OB ou stable)
> Patou (OB ) 
> CapSyl (OB )
> ...


Bon vol  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Merci.  ::): 
La mission, "Crack the Channel", était très bien, même s'il n'y avait pas de chasse adverse. On la garde pour une prochaine fois : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3305550/

----------


## nephyl

Oui, mission très sympa, vol qui s'est bien passé, bref, une bonne sortie.

----------


## LolOleon

Bonsoir messieurs.

Pour les amateurs, la soirée IL 2 c'est par ici à 21h15

Au programme, sortie en escadrille sur CB/WoL selon les places dispo, ou en dernier recours opposition (légèrement...) scénarisée sur le serveur training C6.

Hésitez pas à ramener des copains.

A toute

----------


## Qiou87

Juste un message en passant pour remercier ceux qui m'ont filé des conseils pour DCS en VR. Je me suis habitué au casque désormais, et j'ai testé DCS du coup. Impressionnant d'être enfin assis dans le cockpit d'un M2000, un rêve de gosse. C'est très gérable à la souris posée à côté du stick en effet pour utiliser les systèmes. En revanche l'effet sur l'oreille interne en basse altitude entre les grattes-ciels d'Abu Dhabi demande de l'adaptation, pourtant j'ai 10h de Dirt Rally 2 en VR, mais c'est encore un autre niveau. Une fois au dessus de FL100 ça va beaucoup mieux. J'ai même réussi à me poser super proprement du premier coup, la perception de l'altitude m'a bien aidé à arrondir au bon moment.

Maintenant va falloir que j'apprenne à me servir des systèmes d'armes du coup, je m'étais bêtement contenté d'apprendre à le faire voler jusqu'ici...  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Pour ce mardi, je vous propose de tenter la mission Through the Inferno - Persian Gulf, sur notre propre serveur.
Qui sera là ? Annoncez votre version s'il vous plait.


*DCS - Mardi 11 février 2020*

Flappie (stable ou OB )
David (stable ou OB )
Azmo (OB )
Zan (stable ou OB )

Possiblement :
AV_Erel (OB )
Tux (OB )

Absent :
Patou

----------


## davidmontpellier

David (stable ou OB )

----------


## Azmodan

Normalement présent !
Azmodan : Open Beta

----------


## Bopnc

> Juste un message en passant pour remercier ceux qui m'ont filé des conseils pour DCS en VR. Je me suis habitué au casque désormais, et j'ai testé DCS du coup. Impressionnant d'être enfin assis dans le cockpit d'un M2000, un rêve de gosse. C'est très gérable à la souris posée à côté du stick en effet pour utiliser les systèmes. En revanche l'effet sur l'oreille interne en basse altitude entre les grattes-ciels d'Abu Dhabi demande de l'adaptation, pourtant j'ai 10h de Dirt Rally 2 en VR, mais c'est encore un autre niveau. Une fois au dessus de FL100 ça va beaucoup mieux. J'ai même réussi à me poser super proprement du premier coup, la perception de l'altitude m'a bien aidé à arrondir au bon moment.
> 
> Maintenant va falloir que j'apprenne à me servir des systèmes d'armes du coup, je m'étais bêtement contenté d'apprendre à le faire voler jusqu'ici...


Héhé. Content que ça marche bien pour toi. 

Pense à t'échauffer la nuque avant tes premiers combats aériens. Et je ne plaisante pas !  ::P:

----------


## partizan

Zan : Stable ou OB

----------


## Flappie

Un canard qui veut se mettre à Star Citizen recherche un HOTAS d'occasion par ici.

----------


## CapSyl

Erel : maybe en OB

----------


## Empnicolas

Présent ce soir:

*DCS - Mardi 11 février 2020*

Flappie (stable ou OB )
David (stable ou OB )
Azmo (OB )
Zan (stable ou OB )
Empnicolas (stable ou OB )

Possiblement :
AV_Erel (OB )

----------


## TuxFr78

> Présent ce soir:
> 
> *DCS - Mardi 11 février 2020*
> 
> Flappie (stable ou OB )
> David (stable ou OB )
> Azmo (OB )
> Zan (stable ou OB )
> Empnicolas (stable ou OB )
> ...


Tux : peut-être (OB )

----------


## nephyl

Absent ce soir.

----------


## Qiou87

> Héhé. Content que ça marche bien pour toi. 
> 
> Pense à t'échauffer la nuque avant tes premiers combats aériens. Et je ne plaisante pas !


Question ergonomie, comment tu fais pour gérer les systèmes qu'on utilise typiquement au clavier genre la radio une fois en VR? Hier soir j'ai bien galéré, entre ça, trouver la touche de la roulette de nez à l'aveugle, essayer de visualiser ma checklist sur mon iPad... Bref c'était loin d'être l'orgasme. Je me demande quoi et comment binder des trucs sur mon T16000M (je vais pas tarder à commander le TCWS qui va avec pour ajouter pas mal de boutons) pour ne pas avoir à retirer le casque VR.  ::unsure::

----------


## Cabfire

Je te donne ce qui marche pour moi.

La radio tout est bind sur ma souris, mais j'ai une Naga Ttrinity, ça aide. Sinon les options radios sont clicable également. 
Roulette de nez c'est bind sur mon HOTAS, et enfin la checklist, j'imagine que c'est un pdf, tu l’intègre dans le kneeboard de l'appareil.

----------


## Qiou87

Merci. Ouais j'ai commencé à penser à la souris (pareil un bouton pour le zoom en VR plutôt que de me pencher). J'ai qu'une 5 boutons mais c'est déjà ça de pris, et c'est bon à savoir pour la radio cliquable j'ai donc besoin que d'un bouton pour l'ouvrir.  ::): 

Pour le kneeboard je m'en suis encore jamais servi (j'avais l'iPad devant les yeux), mais effectivement c'est un peu pareil. Ça me semble la bonne solution, par contre j'en ai trouvé de bien (simples et lisibles) sur User Files et ça me semble bien. Sur iPad j'ai un guide un peu trop détaillé et imagé.

----------


## Bopnc

> Question ergonomie, comment tu fais pour gérer les systèmes qu'on utilise typiquement au clavier genre la radio une fois en VR? Hier soir j'ai bien galéré, entre ça, trouver la touche de la roulette de nez à l'aveugle, essayer de visualiser ma checklist sur mon iPad... Bref c'était loin d'être l'orgasme. Je me demande quoi et comment binder des trucs sur mon T16000M (je vais pas tarder à commander le TCWS qui va avec pour ajouter pas mal de boutons) pour ne pas avoir à retirer le casque VR.


Alors chez moi actuellement pour le F-14 (je change l'organisation selon les avions) : 
- La roulette de nez est sur la base du stick (un X-52 pro), mais comme c'est une touche facile à trouver (entre espace et J, qui a généralement une petite marque au toucher) et utilisée "au calme", je l'ai laissée sur le clavier sur la majorité des avions. 
- Les radios sont sur un des chapeau chinois (y compris Jester), et une fois ouverte, la liste des options est cliquable.
- Le zoom sur le hotas, c'est quasi obligatoire.
- J'ai aussi fini par mettre l'accrochage à la catapulte et le catapultage sur la base du stick parce que j'en avais marre de faire à l'aveugle (même si ça se fait avec l'habitude).
- Perso je n'utilise pas de checklists, mais comme dit Cabfire il doit y avoir moyen de faire avec le kneepad.

----------


## Qiou87

C'est surtout pour ce putain d'INS à aligner, entre trouver ta position exacte et te souvenir de l'enchaînement, une checklist c'est pratique. Sur le reste du démarrage de l'appareil ça va j'ai mémorisé, c'est pas super sorcier.

Et la roulette hier elle m'a fait quitter le jeu de rage après 10min à tout démarrer proprement, je trouve pas la touche, l'avion finit dans le bas côté à la sortie de son stationnement - bloqué - vas-y recommence ton démarrage de zéro s'il-te-plait.  :tired: 

Je suis admiratif d'ailleurs il est solide ce train avant, une fois planté dans la terre même avec 9t de poussée il ne plie pas. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Cabfire

Ta position initiale tu l'as justement dans le kneeboard de l'appareil  :;):

----------


## partizan

Sympa notre nouvelle base iranienne  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Superbe soirée ! Finalement, on a joué une mission de Nico, "Soutient au troupes Sud Minab" et côté CAS ça a bien roulé. Notre CAP était un poil débordée, mais les muds n'ont, je crois, jamais été inquiétés.
A refaire en plus grand nombre !

----------


## TuxFr78

Je confirme : un peu de SEAD pour démarrer et CAP ensuite
LA chasse ennemi était bien chaude quand même 
Je me suis fait descendre pendant mon approche finale
Même pas eu le temps d'esquiver  ::'(:

----------


## Flappie

> Je confirme : un peu de SEAD pour démarrer et CAP ensuite
> LA chasse ennemi était bien chaude quand même 
> Je me suis fait descendre pendant mon approche finale
> Même pas eu le temps d'esquiver


Ça mériterait certainement un peu de défense bleue sur Khasab (un Ticonderoga, par exemple). On avait des SAM bleus, Nico ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Superbe soirée ! Finalement, on a joué une mission de Nico, "Soutient au troupes Sud Minab" et côté CAS ça a bien roulé. Notre CAP était un poil débordée, mais les muds n'ont, je crois, jamais été inquiétés.
> A refaire en plus grand nombre !


Je craignais que la mission soit bien plus compliquée avec si peu de personne mais finalement c'est relativement bien passé




> Ça mériterait certainement un peu de défense bleue sur Khasab (un Ticonderoga, par exemple). On avait des SAM bleus, Nico ?


Oui en début de mission  ::rolleyes::  mais il est peut être un peu trop dans les terres (je modifierai la mission pour la semaine prochaine même si on ne la fait pas).

----------


## Flappie

Je viens de passer un peu plus d'une heure à essayer divers serveurs DCS bien peuplés, et je ne pige pas : personne ne semble utiliser SRS. Je me suis connecté à Blue Flag Persian Gulf et à la 104th Phoenix, et j'ai fait le même constat. Je suis passé par toutes les fréquences indiquées sans jamais entendre personne.

J'ai pourtant mis à jour SRS avec la dernière version en date, et j'étais bien connecté, d'après les icônes vertes en bas de SRS.
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème ?

----------


## Flappie

L'open beta DCS passe en 2.5.6. Le patch comporte de nombreuses modifications, tant sur DCS que sur les différents modules.

Notamment au menu : des éclairages nocturnes mieux foutus (seulement sur Persian Gulf ?), des fonds marins refaits, le datalink du Tomcat ne montrera plus les missiles (snif), le light flooding du Tomcat est maintenant dispo en blanc (youpi !)...

----------


## nephyl

> NEW!:Added Red Flag 16-2 Nevada Campaign free for all Viggen owners!


Tu ne l'attendais pas avec impatience celle là?

----------


## Flappie

Pas vraiment non, je l'avais achetée à l'époque où elle était payante.  ::P:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je n'avais pas vu cette vidéo encore..... Elle dépote sévèrement.....

----------


## partizan

Roooooh ils ont ajouté sur Normandie le Chateau de.... Falez...  ::ninja:: 

Les falaisiens vont apprécier  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon c'est sympa ça pour le 2000



> Added multiplayer version of the Coup d'Etat campaign (to be found under single missions)

----------


## Flappie

Apparemment, la 2.5.6 est méchamment bugguée en multi.

Je propose donc de voler sur la stable ce mardi.

----------


## Jokletox

:haha:

----------


## LolOleon

Bonjour à tous,

j'annonce une soirée IL 2 canards pour demain soir à partir de 21h.

Pour les intéressés, ça se passe ici : https://discord.gg/G9KTBs

Ambiance détendue, noob friendly

----------


## Empnicolas

> Apparemment, la 2.5.6 est méchamment bugguée en multi.
> 
> Je propose donc de voler sur la stable ce mardi.


Je pense que c'est le mieux effectivement, sinon on vole lundi ou mardi (Patou ?)?

----------


## Flappie

> 


Tu devrais te rejouir plutôt que de te moquer...

----------


## nephyl

> Je pense que c'est le mieux effectivement, sinon on vole lundi ou mardi (Patou ?)?


Ces deux prochaines semaine il y a du foot le mardi.  Mais bon je n'installerai pas la stable donc peu importe.

----------


## partizan

Vu les bugs bien costauds de cette mise à jour open beta, t'auras bien besoin que les devs d'ED se dépêchent de patcher et ne perdent pas de temps en regardant le foot si tu veux espérer revoler en multi  :^_^:

----------


## Bacab

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'annonce une soirée IL 2 canards pour demain soir à partir de 21h.
> 
> Pour les intéressés, ça se passe ici : https://discord.gg/G9KTBs
> 
> Ambiance détendue, noob friendly


Je passerai.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Je pense que c'est le mieux effectivement, sinon on vole lundi ou mardi (Patou ?)?


Lundi ou Mardi. Stable ou OB.

----------


## Empnicolas

Présent lundi ou mardi sur la stable ou l'OB.

Si on vole mardi, je vais essayer de faire une mission pour 5-6 joueurs environ sur le golf persique.

Vol de la semaine dernière:

----------


## Flappie

Merci d'avance pour cette mission, Nico. Du coup, on part sur le mardi soir.

Soirée DCS du mardi 18 février, sur la stable

Empnicolas
Flappie
David
Tux
Papagueff

Probables :
Vaught
Zan
yuushi

Absent :
Jok

----------


## Jokletox

Ça devrait le faire pour moi ! 

Empnicolas
Flappie
David
Jok

----------


## Bacab

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'annonce une soirée IL 2 canards pour demain soir à partir de 21h.
> 
> Pour les intéressés, ça se passe ici : https://discord.gg/G9KTBs
> 
> Ambiance détendue, noob friendly


L'invitation ne fonctionne plus...

----------


## LolOleon

Merde, oui…je savais pas qu'elle avait une validité limitée.

je te la renvoie en mp, sinon avec mon ID discord pour la prochaine édition (jeudi)

----------


## Bacab

> Merde, oui…je savais pas qu'elle avait une validité limitée.
> 
> je te la renvoie en mp, sinon avec mon ID discord pour la prochaine édition (jeudi)


Pas de souci. Sans garantie pour jeudi, je part en déplacement professionnel demain et la date de retour est incertaine.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Merci d'avance pour cette mission, Nico. Du coup, on part sur le mardi soir.
> 
> Soirée DCS du mardi 18 février, sur la stable
> 
> Empnicolas
> Flappie
> David


Présent aussi

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff, présent

----------


## Vaught

Je vous accompagnerais bien pour ce retour sur la stable  :;): 

A voir si je suis en meilleure forme d'ici ce soir; j'ai une bonne grosse crève  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

Avec plaisir.  ::): 
Soigne-toi bien.

----------


## Loloborgo

Je boss jusqu'à 23h, désolé les copains  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

Bon courage, on larguera une ou deux bombes de ta part.

----------


## Loloborgo

Merci ^^

----------


## yuushiro

Je vais essayer de me joindre à vous, j'ai pu finir plutôt que prévu.

----------


## Jokletox

Changement de programme, pas dispo ce soir !

----------


## yuushiro

Chouette mission avec beaucoup de CAP adverse. A refaire avec un peu plus d'entrainement pour être efficace.

----------


## Flappie

Je me suis bien amusé aussi, même si j'ai dû rebrousser chemin de nombreuses fois avec mon petit Harrier.
Note pour Patou : nous étions 7 participants.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Je me suis bien amusé aussi, même si j'ai dû rebrousser chemin de nombreuses fois avec mon petit Harrier.
> Note pour Patou : nous étions 7 participants.


Excellent moment pour moi aussi. Ça fait du bien autant de CAP  ::):

----------


## partizan

On peut donc monter à 9 avec Erel et moi  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Et même à 10 si Patou s'avère moins têtu que Jok.  ::P:

----------


## partizan

11 avec Vaught  :^_^:

----------


## nephyl

Oh oui j'ai trop envie de retourner à la version open beta d'il y a deux mois appelé stable... ou pas.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je serai en vacances la semaine prochaine donc partant pour voler si vous êtes en OB  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

> Et même à 10 si Patou s'avère moins têtu que Jok.


Au délà de ça et de la guéguerre OB/Stable, vu les soucis de l'OB actuelle faut franchement vouloir se ruiner la soirée pour jouer dessus dans l'immédiat, les retours rien que sur C6 sont assez édifiants.

----------


## Flappie

@Jok : La beta vient d'être mise à jour. J'imagine qu'elle corrige les plus gros problèmes de la 2.5.6 initiale.

Personnellement, je vais rester en stable pour qu'un maximum d'Autruches se pointent le mardi.
Et comme le dit Empnicolas, il y a des chances qu'on rebascule sur la beta lors de la sortie des Mariannes (ce sera difficile de résister), mais c'est pas encore pour tout de suite.

----------


## Flappie

Kate Perederko, qui a remplacé feu-Igor Tishin chez ED, a posté sur Hoggit une roadmap DCS assez complète et claire. On sait mieux à quoi s'en tenir en termes de priorité, c'est pas mal du tout. Elle explique qu'il est difficile pour les développeurs de se sortir du "vieux" code afin d'intégrer les améliorations promises. Apparemment, ils en chient avec les nouveaux nuages, par exemple.

----------


## Bacab

Ça se confirme, je ne serai pas là ce soir
Volez bien.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Faut que je rejette un oeil au Ka-50 et voir si cette fois-ci j'y comprends quelque chose. Le cockpit a l'air magnifique.

----------


## Flappie

N'hésite pas à demander de l'aide pour le Kamov. Et jette un oeil au wiki dans ma signature aussi.  :;):

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battles: 

Solde d’hiver du 17 février au 9 mars: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...p-fc-and-more/

17 février - 9 mars dans la boutique en ligne officielle IL-2
17 février - 2 mars sur Steam

Bataille de Bodenplatte = 25% de réduction  (boutique en ligne et Steam)
Flying Circus = 50% de réduction  (boutique en ligne et Steam)
BOS = 75% OFF (Webstore et Steam) 
BOM = 75% OFF (Webstore et Steam) 
BOK = 75% OFF (Webstore et Steam)
Tous les avions de collection sortis - 75% de réduction  (sauf P-38 et Fw-190 D-9) (Webstore et Steam)
P-38J-25 = 25% de réduction  (boutique en ligne et Steam)
Fw-190 D-9 = 25% de réduction  (boutique en ligne et Steam)
Blazing Steppe = 75% de réduction (boutique en ligne et Steam) 
Fortress on the Volga = 75% de réduction (Webstore et Steam) 
Dix jours d'automne = 75% de réduction (exclusivité Webstore) 
Havoc Over the Kuban = 75% de réduction (exclusivité Webstore) 
Achtung Spitfire ! = 75% de réduction (exclusivité Webstore)

Cliffs of Dover: BLITZ - 75% DE RÉDUCTION (boutique en ligne IL-2 uniquement) 

Tous les contenus de Rise of Flight = 75% DE RÉDUCTION (boutique en ligne ROF et Steam)

Boutique en ligne officielle IL-2

IL-2 sur Steam


REMARQUE: avoir au moins le jeu de base (Stalingrad) sur Steam signifie que vous pouvez le lancer à partir du client Steam sans entrer de login et de mot de passe et vous pouvez accéder à votre contenu IL-2 acheté ailleurs si vous liez les comptes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

JDD 241: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=897165

----------


## Empnicolas

Vidéo de la semaine dernière:





Et mission pour cette semaine si on est assez nombreux (5-8 joueurs environs):



> Fin février 1990, l'Iran vient de fermer le détroit d'Hormuz à la surprise générale. Les navires présents dans le détroit se dirigent vers les ports présent aux Sud pour éviter une destruction soit de raid aérien soit de missile sol-mer.
> 
>  Cette mission se place dans les années 90, ce qui implique une restriction d'emport (non fait sur les aéroports pour éviter des problèmes):
> - Seul les Harrier peuvent utiliser les GBU-12 (F-14 négociable) et les AGM-62 sont autorisés pour les F-18
> - AIM-120 et AIM-9X non autorisés
> - AGM-154 interdit et autres armements "moderne"
> - AGM-88 HARM disponible
> - Les F-16 n'ayant pas accès aux AIM-7 n'utiliseront que les AIM-9
> - idéalement 2 AIM-54 max par F-14
> ...

----------


## Flappie

Ah chouette, des restrictions. Ça va mettre un peu de piment.  ::):   Si je résume bien, seuls les F-14 auront droit au Fox-3 ?
Je suis chaud pour du Tomcat avc Zan s'il est présent, ou du Harrier.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ah chouette, des restrictions. Ça va mettre un peu de piment.   Si je résume bien, seuls les F-14 auront droit au Fox-3 ?
> Je suis chaud pour du Tomcat avc Zan s'il est présent, ou du Harrier.


Oui car c'est le seul appareil qui peut en avoir vu que l'AIM-120 daterait de 1991, mais éviter d'en mettre 6 par F-14 (je pense que je vais modifier la mission pour mettre une version "Iran enragé" ).

----------


## Flappie

Pas de problème, et tu dois pouvoir bloquer le rearm, je pense. On peut tester ça ensemble si tu veux. Je serai dispo ce soir et lundi soir.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Pas de problème, et tu dois pouvoir bloquer le rearm, je pense. On peut tester ça ensemble si tu veux. Je serai dispo ce soir et lundi soir.


Je préfère les laisser disponible et faire confiance aux joueurs.

----------


## Flappie

OK, mais parfois on réarme sans faire exprès : c'était mon cas mardi dernier, quand j'ai demandé un refuel, car par défaut il m'a remis les bombes qui me manquaient.

----------


## Vaught

Hello,

Potentiellement dispo sur 2000 pour mardi, voir F-15 qui embarque des AIM 7 (a négocier avec l'ATC, je confirme dès que j'ai du nouveau).

EDIT : Sur la stable c'est bien ça?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, on volera sur la stable.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Oui, on volera sur la stable.


Dispo mardi sur la stable en f18

----------


## Flappie

Ça nous donne pour le moment :

Empnicolas
Flappie (Tomcat ou Harrier)
Vaught (M-2000C)
davidmontpellier (Hornet)

----------


## Jokletox

Empnicolas
Flappie (Tomcat ou Harrier)
Vaught (M-2000C)
davidmontpellier (Hornet)
Jok (mais pas sûr) 18

----------


## Vaught

ATC ok, je suis des vôtres ce soir.

Flappie si il te faut un UBER en Tomcat si Zan est absent  ::ninja::

----------


## davidmontpellier

Le datalink pod sera disponible avec la walleye?

----------


## Flappie

> Flappie si il te faut un UBER en Tomcat si Zan est absent


Ça dépend, est-ce que ton Tomcat est équipé d'un minibar ? Il fait chaud là-haut, j'aime mes bières bien fraîches.  :B): 

Une nouvelle intéressante : un éditeur expérimenté, Flying Iron Sim, qui a déjà fait de jolis avions pour X-Plane 11, débarque sur DCS pour nous pondre le A-7 Corsair II. Le contrat est apparemment déjà signé. Voilà un avion qui me parle plus que le Crusader prévu par Leatherneck, CAS oblige. Autre avantage : on arrêtera de parler du physique disgracieux du Viggen une fois l'A-7 publié !  ::lol::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Le datalink pod sera disponible avec la walleye?


Oui bien entendu.


Juste faite attention, c'est une mission principalement CAP.

----------


## Flappie

Tu as dis 2-4 CAP et 2-4 CAS, donc c'est moit-moit, non ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Tu as dis 2-4 CAP et 2-4 CAS, donc c'est moit-moit, non ?


Oui mais j'ai mis en place une possibilité pour augmenter la CAP si besoin. Donc si on est nombreux, je pourrai juste augmenter la CAP adverse.

----------


## Flappie

OK, super.

----------


## Sigps220

Je découvre un truc, le Crusader et le A-7 sont deux avions différents ! J'ai toujours cru qu'il s'agissait d'un seul et même avion.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je découvre un truc, le Crusader et le A-7 sont deux avions différents ! J'ai toujours cru qu'il s'agissait d'un seul et même avion.


Tu sens que le designer de ces deux appareils avait un modèle de requin-baleine sur son bureau.  ::ninja:: 

Quand je vois le cockpit du Corsair II ça me renvoie à hier soir quand, benoitement, j'ai lancé le module de Skyhawk sans tutoriel ni rien en me disant "tiens je m'y connais en truc bardé de switchs avec le Mirage, alors ce vieux coucou des années 60 ça doit pas être bien compliqué à faire voler". J'ai même pas quitté le parking.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaught

> Ça dépend, est-ce que ton Tomcat est équipé d'un minibar ? Il fait chaud là-haut, j'aime mes bières bien fraîches.


Bien évidement qu'il y a un mini bar, y a même la clim et une vue imprenable  :Cigare: 




> Une nouvelle intéressante : un éditeur expérimenté, Flying Iron Sim, qui a déjà fait de jolis avions pour X-Plane 11, débarque sur DCS pour nous pondre le A-7 Corsair II. Le contrat est apparemment déjà signé. Voilà un avion qui me parle plus que le Crusader prévu par Leatherneck, CAS oblige. Autre avantage : on arrêtera de parler du physique disgracieux du Viggen une fois l'A-7 publié !


Ha, c'est toi qui le dit  ::siffle::   ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Je découvre un truc, le Crusader et le A-7 sont deux avions différents ! J'ai toujours cru qu'il s'agissait d'un seul et même avion.


 J'avoue que j'ai toujours du mal à les dissocier quand ils sont dépourvus d'armement. Le Crusader a un petit nez pointu, le Corsair un gros nez rond.

----------


## CapSyl

En cours de négo avec l'atc pour être présent en 2000 sur la stable avec Vaught mais résultat très incertain....

----------


## Loloborgo

Possible de vous rejoindre en F-16 ? 
J'ai pas volé depuis un petit moment mais ça devrait le faire  ::P:

----------


## yuushiro

Empnicolas
Flappie (Tomcat ou Harrier)
Vaught (M-2000C)
davidmontpellier (Hornet)
Jok (mais pas sûr) 18 
Yuushi (M-2000C) binome Vaught

----------


## Flappie

@Loloborgo : bien sûr, c'est toujours open.  ::): 


Empnicolas
Flappie (Tomcat ou Harrier)
Vaught (M-2000C)
davidmontpellier (Hornet)
Jok (mais pas sûr) 18 
Loloborgo (Viper)
Yuushi (M-2000C) binome Vaught

Possiblement :
CapSyl / AV_Erel (M-2000C)

----------


## Flappie

Déjà 10 personnes, c'est la fête sur la "stable".  ::): 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah tiens, 11 maintenant.

----------


## Jokletox

> c'est la fête sur la "stable".


Ouais, je confirme  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Bon, on s'est fait éclater !  ::ninja::  Quelques raisons à cela :

- Restrictions sur les Fox-3 : seuls les F-14 en étaient équipés mais nous avons fait l'impasse sur l'appareil en début de mission. Tout le monde étant probablement surtout habitué aux AIM-120, on n'a pas assuré avec les AIM-7.
- Voyant notre important effectif, Nico a ajouté des ennemis dès le début de mission. On s'est retrouvé devant une nuée compacte d'ennemis déterminés à nous tailler en pièces (cf. screen de Jok).
- Les 2 AIM-54 tirés en TWS depuis le Tomcat n'ont pas fait mouche... pourquoi ??
- Ce putain d'IRMV qui n'a pas voulu marcher sur mon Harrier m'a fait descendre à hauteur de Strela...
- Pneus usés montés sur certains Mirage...
- Et pour finir, le problème des indicatifs : nous avions tous le même (Enfield 1-1), ce qui fait que les messages de l'AWACS étaient inexploitables.

Bref, c'était une belle soirée poisse, désolé à tous.

La semaine prochaine, si Titoro se repointe -et j'y compte bien-, on rejouera *Caviar Sandwich* qui se passe au Caucase, entre Novorossijsk (Navy + Marine Corps) et Majkop (USAF, AdA).

----------


## partizan

Flap Flap tu as raté çà ?
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...nSK4g5JfTQSkev
 ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Flap Flap tu as raté çà ?
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...nSK4g5JfTQSkev


Non, c'est toi qui l'a raté.

----------


## partizan

::ninja::

----------


## Vaught

Bien belle soirée  ::ninja:: 

On s'est littéralement fait exploser par les vilains pas beaux  :Cocolol: 

Je pense pas qu'on soit "mauvais", mais juste pas (mal) organisés. En étant plus organisés, y aurait eu moyen de leur faire mordre la poussière avec moins de perte de notre côté. Quitte à tirer des missiles hors portée juste pour faire passer en défensif deux trois appareils adverse et nous offrir un peu de répit (et moins de missile sur notre gueule). Le Fox 1 n'est pas facile à utiliser (et ceux du mirage encore moins avec leur petites pattes) surtout si on a l'habitude du Fox3 et de sa capacité fire & forget. 

Je me permet de vous recoller ici un lien vers la vidéo de Mitor qui explique comment bien réussir un tir Fox 1. Bon la vidéo date de Lock-On, mais le principe reste le même sur DCS  :;):

----------


## TuxFr78

> Bon, on s'est fait éclater !  Quelques raisons à cela :
> 
> - Restrictions sur les Fox-3 : seuls les F-14 en étaient équipés mais nous avons fait l'impasse sur l'appareil en début de mission. Tout le monde étant probablement surtout habitué aux AIM-120, on n'a pas assuré avec les AIM-7.
> - Voyant notre important effectif, Nico a ajouté des ennemis dès le début de mission. On s'est retrouvé devant une nuée compacte d'ennemis déterminés à nous tailler en pièces (cf. screen de Jok).
> - Les 2 AIM-54 tirés en TWS depuis le Tomcat n'ont pas fait mouche... pourquoi ??
> - Ce putain d'IRMV qui n'a pas voulu marcher sur mon Harrier m'a fait descendre à hauteur de Strela...
> - Pneus usés montés sur certains Mirage...
> - Et pour finir, le problème des indicatifs : nous avions tous le même (Enfield 1-1), ce qui fait que les messages de l'AWACS étaient inexploitables.
> 
> ...


Petit résumé de la soirée d'hier  ::ninja::

----------


## Loloborgo

Excellente soirée pour ma part, vive la CAS!! ^^

Vol sympa en formation avec Yushi, tir aux Fox 2 sur un Mig-29 et un F-4, et passe canon + Mk 82 + CBU sur les méchants au sol. J'ai tout mis à côté donc tout va bien ^^ Vous remarquerez que je ne progresse pas, mais je ne régresse pas non plus :-D 

A mardi!

----------


## Flappie

> Je me permet de vous recoller ici un lien vers la vidéo de Mitor qui explique comment bien réussir un tir Fox 1. Bon la vidéo date de Lock-On, mais le principe reste le même sur DCS






Lien corrigé.  :;): 
(la balise YOUTUBE ne fonctionne pas, il faut utiliser la balise VIDEO)

----------


## Flappie

Super tuto !! Merci Vaught.
Moi qui décampais dès que j'étais pourchassé par un missile...

----------


## Vaught

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJMrJwgtm2U
> 
> Lien corrigé. 
> (la balise YOUTUBE ne fonctionne pas, il faut utiliser la balise VIDEO)


Ha ben fallait le savoir que la balise YouTube ne marche pas ::|: 

En tout cas je corrige mon liens dans mon post précédent, merci du tuyaux  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Ha ben fallait le savoir que la balise YouTube ne marche pas
> 
> En tout cas je corrige mon liens dans mon post précédent, merci du tuyaux


Si si, la balise Youtube fonctionne, mais faut reprendre uniquement le code de la vidéo après le signe "=". Ca donnerait:
*[youtube]EJMrJwgtm2U[/youtube]*

Sinon, question à ceux qui ont les deux: F16 ou F/A-18? Le premier me plaît pour son cockpit ouvert, son agilité et ses performances (poids/poussée), le second pour sa polyvalence, les opérations possibles sur PA et la quantité de campagnes solo disponibles sur DCS Files (2 en F16 contre 10 en F18). J'en ai marre des combats aériens en Mirage à cause de l'absence de Fox3, c'est frustrant de se faire dézinguer de loin et de devoir ruser en rase-mottes jusqu'à être à portée de tir, puis de devoir garder la cible devant pour pas perdre le lock. C'est marrant quand on y arrive, mais franchement le fire&forget du F15C me manque et j'ai envie d'y retourner (mais dans un cockpit full cliquable et avec des capacités d'attaque au sol guidé).

----------


## Vaught

Merci poour le tuyaux Qiou

Et pour ta question, vu que je ne possède aucun des deux je ne pourrais donner d'autre avis que : Faudrait un F-16 navalisé en fait...  ::P: 

Ça s'appelle un Rafale ça, non  ::ninja::

----------


## Sigps220

> Si si, la balise Youtube fonctionne, mais faut reprendre uniquement le code de la vidéo après le signe "=". Ca donnerait:
> *[youtube]EJMrJwgtm2U[/youtube]*
> 
> Sinon, question à ceux qui ont les deux: F16 ou F/A-18? Le premier me plaît pour son cockpit ouvert, son agilité et ses performances (poids/poussée), le second pour sa polyvalence, les opérations possibles sur PA et la quantité de campagnes solo disponibles sur DCS Files (2 en F16 contre 10 en F18). J'en ai marre des combats aériens en Mirage à cause de l'absence de Fox3, c'est frustrant de se faire dézinguer de loin et de devoir ruser en rase-mottes jusqu'à être à portée de tir, puis de devoir garder la cible devant pour pas perdre le lock. C'est marrant quand on y arrive, mais franchement le fire&forget du F15C me manque et j'ai envie d'y retourner (mais dans un cockpit full cliquable et avec des capacités d'attaque au sol guidé).


J'ai le F18 et je pense que je prendrai le F16 quand il sera finalisé. En gros les deux appareils sont assez comparables dans leur capacité. Pour l'instant le Hornet semble plus avancé dans ses possibilités car il a plus de système actifs (bombes GPS et laser, HARM, Harpoon). 

Concernant le Mirage 2000 c'est clair que les missiles qu'ils emportent ne lui permettent pas de rivaliser avec des appareils full moderne, avec AIM-120 et Sidewinder X (+ visée casque), mais dans un contexte fin 80's - début 90's il est tout à fait comparable aux autres appareils. 
Tu as d'ailleurs une série de mission officielle pour le Hornet qui se situe en 1989 (AIM-7 seulement, bombes sans guidages et autres).

----------


## Qiou87

Je me suis peut-être mal exprimé, je veux pas cracher sur le Mirage qui est super agréable à piloter et se défend à courte portée, mais il a quand même une capacité d'emport limitée et des missiles qui manquent de portée (en plus de l'évident problème que ce sont des fox1 & 2). J'aimerai le compléter par un truc plus moderne, en l'absence de 2000-5 j'ai l'impression que c'est le F/A-18 qui va être le plus complet. Après vient la question d'attendre une solde (-25% maximum) ou de profiter du pack actuel avec le Supercarrier et le Su-33 pour 9€ de plus que le F/A-18 seul...

Après comme tu dis Vaught, si le F-16 était navalisé ce serait un tout autre débat.

----------


## nephyl

En agile et complet il y a aussi le JF-17. Ce n'est pas le jet le plus sexy mais il est réellement complet et très capable.

----------


## Sigps220

Aucun problème Qiou, il n'y avait aucune animosité dans mon propos. 

Clairement le Hornet et le Mirage sont dans 2 cours différentes, de la même manière que le Mig 21 et le Mirage sont dans 2 cours différentes. La principale plus value du Hornet est qu'il est navalisé et peut se poser sur PA. D'ailleurs il est un peu moins à l'aise sur terre car il n'a pas d'ILS (donc impossible d'utiliser les ILS des pistes au sol). 
Le Viper est légèrement moins fournis aujourd'hui mais l'écart va se réduire très vite. 

Si le côté aéronaval te tente, je pense que le Hornet et Supercarrier a le plus d'intérêt pour toi. Si le côté aéronaval ne t'intéresse pas, alors je pense qu'il est préférable de privilégier le Viper. 

Précision sur le côté aéronaval : le décollage depuis le PA est "trivial" et beaucoup plus simple que depuis une piste, l'atterrissage demande un peut de pratique mais je ne le trouve pas si difficile (DCS me semble très tolérant). Par exemple, je trouve que le ravitaillement en vol est bien plus complexe que l'appontage. L'appontage c'est 75% d'application de procédures / lecture d'instruments et 25% de "skills de pilotage".

----------


## Qiou87

Heureusement que c'est plus facile, je galère justement à ravitailler en vol (dans la campagne M2K c'est la 3e mission, donc je l'ai laissée tomber et je mixe tutos YT + action immédiate pour apprendre le reste).

En fait la partie aéronavale m'intéresse, et j'ai aussi l'impression que ce sera un "must" sur la prochaine carte gratuite d'ED. Donc autant sauter sur le train en marche, apprendre à décoller/apponter depuis un PA, flinguer des navires au harpoon... J'ai quelques souvenirs d'appontage en Su-33 dans LOMAC et c'était fun, alors sur un beau PA tout neuf (du DLC) ça peut être clairement trippant. Parce que le Mirage avec ses bombes non-guidées, ça demande peut-être du skill, mais ça veut surtout dire attaquer des cibles sans défense aérienne. Ca me botte un peu moins.

J'ai noté pour l'ILS oui, d'ailleurs c'est ce que remarque CW Lemoine dans sa série d'articles comparatifs du Viper et du Hornet (il a piloté les deux dans les versions dispos sur DCS en plus). De ce qu'il décrit, je me retrouve plus dans le Viper, mais je pense à l'aspect gameplay: les campagnes solos, j'aime (PC au salon + femme devant la TV = je peux pas faire du online avec micro), et la partie aéronavale me tente.

On va sagement attendre le salaire mais je pense que le pack Supercarrier + F/A-18 + Su-33 sera mien.

@nephyl: je n'en doute pas, mais le JF-17 m'inspire rien, il n'est pas vraiment inscrit dans l'histoire de l'aviation. Le F/A-18 est dans plusieurs films avec lesquels j'ai grandi (dont En territoire ennemi par ex.), je l'ai aussi vu souvent à la TV dans les conflits de ma jeunesse (Bosnie, Irak II, Afghanistan). J'éprouve un certain plaisir à chaque fois quand je lance une partie et que j'arrive dans le cockpit du Mirage, je suppose que ce sera pareil dans le F/A-18. Après si Amazon Prime récupère les droits pour Sherdil le JF-17 entrera peut-être à son tour dans mon imaginaire en tant qu'avion légendaire.  ::lol::

----------


## Bopnc

Euh, la campagne M2000 n'impose jamais de ravitaillement en vol.  ::huh:: 
Elle en propose sur certains scénarios, mais tu peux te débrouiller sans. C'est précisé dans le briefing.

----------


## Flappie

> Après si Amazon Prime récupère les droits pour Sherdil le JF-17 entrera peut-être à son tour dans mon imaginaire en tant qu'avion légendaire.


Cette affiche d'anthologie avec une échelle différente pour les humains et le C-130 qui y figurent !  :^_^:

----------


## Qiou87

> Euh, la campagne M2000 n'impose jamais de ravitaillement en vol. 
> Elle en propose sur certains scénarios, mais tu peux te débrouiller sans. C'est précisé dans le briefing.


La 1e campagne, 3e mission, le leader te fait rejoindre le tanker et demande de ravitailler. J'ai connecté plusieurs fois mais rester accroché c'est compliqué pour moi pour l'instant (je sais, je suis une quiche et tout ça). J'arrivais pas à passer à la suite de la mission (instruction pour un atterrissage ILS), le machin continue de me faire retourner au tanker. Et dans les tutos sur cette mission sur YT le pilote est plus ou moins un Dieu qui accroche la tétine du 1e coup et conseille juste "de s'entraîner". Bah moi après 1h au cul d'un tanker à pas réussir à m'accrocher je le coupe en deux au canon et RTB, j'ai qu'une petite heure de jeu le soir c'est pas pour me sentir naze.  :tired: 

Mais bon depuis je maîtrise l'armement A/A, les modes radar et tout ça. C'est juste que le combat au fox1 ça m'amuse un peu moins (ça me fait penser à du combat de sous-marin à la torpille filoguidée en fait) donc je pense déjà à l'après.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Cette affiche d'anthologie avec une échelle différente pour les humains et le C-130 qui y figurent !


Ouais... Apparemment les méchants sont en M2K dans ce film en plus. Mais ne soyons pas trop méchants, y'en a pas des tonnes de films avec des images correctes de chasseurs en vol (et en France encore moins, depuis les Chevaliers du Ciel en 2006 c'est un peu la disette). D'autant qu'en général faut choisir entre vues d'appareils en vol et scénario intéressant.

D'ailleurs en parlant de F/A-18, c'est ce que pilote Tom Cruise dans le nouveau Top Gun. Encore un argument pour le Hornet... (même si je suppose que c'est le gros Super Hornet dans ce film).

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Normalement tu as en communication radio / F10 la possibilité de dire "Bon rien à foutre on continue" dans mes souvenirs. Ou alors c'est par passage au wp suivant je sais plus mais j'avais pas fait le ravito.

----------


## Vaught

Maîtriser le Fox 1 c'est s'assurer la victoire avec du Fox 3  :Fouras: 

Sherdil, c'est une espèce de Hot Shot (involontaire) Pakistanais non  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai connecté plusieurs fois mais rester accroché c'est compliqué pour moi pour l'instant (je sais, je suis une quiche et tout ça).
> [...]
> D'ailleurs en parlant de F/A-18, c'est ce que pilote Tom Cruise dans le nouveau Top Gun. Encore un argument pour le Hornet... (même si je suppose que c'est le gros Super Hornet dans ce film).


Alors je crois que j'ai réussi une seule fois à faire le plein en Mirage, et on devait en être à la 5ème soirée autruchienne à ne faire QUE CA. Après, j'ai lâché l'affaire parce que j'ai perdu goût au Mirage (peut-être à comme de ces sessions trumatisantes de ravito, va savoir...).

Oui, Tom Cruise apparaîtra notamment à bord d'un Super Hornet.

----------


## Bopnc

Pour le ravito en vol, ça a longtemps été un blocage pour moi, avant que je n'arrive à le faire avec plusieurs appareils. 
En fait l'important est de pratiquer au calme. Et a l'entrainement, ce calme a tendance à disparaître au bout de 5 minutes.  ::P: 

Je conseille donc d'essayer régulièrement, mais sans se stresser dessus. Dix minutes, pas plus, puis vous passez à autre chose. Vous verrez que le lendemain, après une nuit de sommeil, vous y arrivez bien mieux que la veille. Et ainsi de suite, jusqu’à ce que ça passe tout seul. 
Pour ma part, en trois session c'était réglé, alors que je passais des heures dessus le mois d'avant.  ::P:

----------


## Jokletox

> )
> 
> J'ai noté pour l'ILS oui, d'ailleurs c'est ce que remarque CW Lemoine dans sa série d'articles comparatifs du Viper et du Hornet (il a piloté les deux dans les versions dispos sur DCS en plus).


Et du coup c'est qui le plus fort entre l'hippopotame et l'éléphant ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Et du coup c'est qui le plus fort entre l'hippopotame et l'éléphant ?


'Murica Fuck yeah!

Il prend pas parti, chacun ses forces blablabla (surtout qu'il est toujours réserviste et vole encore régulièrement alors il doit pas vouloir se mettre de monde à dos). Mais dans ce qu'il décrit tu sens qu'à faire voler et en dogfight le Viper est quand même plus marrant (meilleur rapport poids/puissance, plus léger/manœuvrant, meilleure visibilité).

----------


## Jokletox

Merci pour le résumé. Le Viper supérieur au 18 en dogfight c'est plutôt logique vu leurs caractéristiques respectives, j'aurai bien voulu connaitre les points forts du 18 par contre car j'arrive pas juger de leur différences hors combat rapproché. Et comme je n'ai que le 18 ^^

----------


## Tugais

Je ne serais pas si affirmatif quand à la supériorité du Viper sur le Hornet, c'est tout de même un match super serré. J'ai une nette préférence pour le Viper mais un Hornet à faible vitesse et avec une très bonne maniabilité en AoA élevé ce n'est pas de la blague, je pense que dans ce scénario il prend presque toujours l'avantage sur le Viper (à compétences égales).

De toute façon, ce sont deux super plateformes, le Hornet ouvre la possibilité des opérations aéronavales et le Viper sera le roi des missions SEAD/DEAD grâce à son pod spécifiquement dédié à cette tâche.

Pour le ravitaillement en vol, la méthode de Bopnc fonctionne très bien. Il vaut mieux faire de courtes sessions d'entrainement de 10 ou 15 minutes tous les jours - de préférence avec une mission perso où vous commencez directement en position 2 nm derrière le tanker - plutôt que de s'acharner des heures durant à ne faire que ça. Vous devriez constater très rapidement une amélioration d'une séance à l'autre. Si vous pilotez le Mirage, pensez à basculer le mode de contrôle des CDVE sur "Charge", cela permet d'avoir un "lissage" de vos actions sur le manche et rendra l'appareil plus docile.

----------


## war-p

> Merci pour le résumé. Le Viper supérieur au 18 en dogfight c'est plutôt logique vu leurs caractéristiques respectives, j'aurai bien voulu connaitre les points forts du 18 par contre car j'arrive pas juger de leur différences hors combat rapproché. Et comme je n'ai que le 18 ^^


Le radar du 18 est censé être plus performant, du coup légèrement meilleur en bvr.

----------


## Qiou87

> Normalement tu as en communication radio / F10 la possibilité de dire "Bon rien à foutre on continue" dans mes souvenirs. Ou alors c'est par passage au wp suivant je sais plus mais j'avais pas fait le ravito.


Donc voilà, *merci*. Non pas que j'ai réussi à ravitailler (j'ai attrapé 2x le machin, je l'ai tenu 10sec au mieux, j'ai dû remplir l'équivalent d'un réservoir de Twingo) mais j'ai pu lui dire que j'en avais marre et finir la mission. J'ai aussi réalisé que trimmer (en trichant avec un coup d'activation d'auto-pilot une fois derrière le tanker à sa vitesse  ::lol:: ) me facilitait la vie. J'ai vite torché les 2 suivantes aussi du coup, puisque je me suis auto-formé avec YT sur tous les autres systèmes.

Merci, du coup, car j'ai repris goût au Mirage. Je vais quand même finir cette campagne, et la 2e incluse, et peut-être 1 (Oil War) que j'ai vu sur DCS Files. Je vais donc retarder l'achat du F/A-18, tant que je m'amuse sur Mirage c'est pas la peine de se presser - et tant pis pour leur pack Supercarrier.

Sinon je connais pas l'histoire des MAJ de DCS mais la 2.5.6 a l'air mal embarquée ; j'ai vu un CM poster sur leur forum que c'était plus ou moins la cata et qu'il leur faudrait du temps pour tout résoudre. J'ai vu aussi qu'ils avaient remis la 2.5.5 en open beta, un aveu d'impuissance je trouve. On est pas prêt d'avoir les jolies lumières en stable, ni le pilote dans le cockpit du 2000.  ::sad::

----------


## Tugais

> Donc voilà, *merci*. Non pas que j'ai réussi à ravitailler (j'ai attrapé 2x le machin, je l'ai tenu 10sec au mieux, j'ai dû remplir l'équivalent d'un réservoir de Twingo) mais j'ai pu lui dire que j'en avais marre et finir la mission. J'ai aussi réalisé que trimmer (en trichant avec un coup d'activation d'auto-pilot une fois derrière le tanker à sa vitesse ) me facilitait la vie.


Ce n'est pas du tout de la triche, c'est ce qui se fait. Lorsque tu arrives à proximité du tanker par sa gauche, tu l'accompagnes en formation et en t'alignant sur sa vitesse, une fois que c'est fait, tu enclenches le pilote automatique pour trimmer à nouveau l'avion à cette vitesse. Tu profites du passage en pilote automatique pour également actionner l'interrupteur des CDVE sur "Charges" et tu peux ensuite demander tranquillement ton ravitaillement au tanker.

Pour la petite histoire, les pilotes de Mirage ne volent qu'avec le PA activé et naviguent à l'aide du bouton de trim, qui une fois en PA sert à orienter l'appareil. C'est un peu "contre-nature" lorsque l'on a l'habitude de voler sur des machines US ou russes. Au final, le PA n'est désactivé que pour les phases critiques de vol : le ravitaillement, l'atterrissage et bien évidemment lors des engagements.

----------


## Qiou87

Intéressante cette info! Oui ce que tu décris c'est ce que j'ai fait au final. J'arrive juste pas bien à suivre l'avion une fois à côté de lui en fait, d'où le fait que ça décroche. Si je veux un avion sans assistances je prends un Gen3 ou je me lance en warbird, si les aides sont là autant en profiter. 

Pour l'atterrissage t'as pas besoin de désactiver le PA, l'avion se pose tout seul (enfin presque, faut arrondir en final) et laisse juste les gaz à gérer pour maintenir 14 en alpha. Enfin c'est ce que j'ai vu dans des vidéos parce que j'arrive pas à faire enclencher le PA en ILS même quand je suis en plein dans la boîte (j'avais lu que la tolérance était faible à 3° par rapport au glide pour enclencher le PA). Pourtant j'ai tout réglé comme il faut, TACAN, ILS, je suis en APP et je visualise bien le reste dans le HUD, bref comprend pas. Pareil, j'ai pas la piste virtuelle dans le HUD, j'aurai aimé voir ce que ça donnait. Je sais pas si c'est ma faute ou si c'est un bug de la version actuelle...

----------


## Tugais

> Intéressante cette info! Oui ce que tu décris c'est ce que j'ai fait au final. J'arrive juste pas bien à suivre l'avion une fois à côté de lui en fait, d'où le fait que ça décroche. Si je veux un avion sans assistances je prends un Gen3 ou je me lance en warbird, si les aides sont là autant en profiter. 
> 
> Pour l'atterrissage t'as pas besoin de désactiver le PA, l'avion se pose tout seul (enfin presque, faut arrondir en final) et laisse juste les gaz à gérer pour maintenir 14 en alpha. Enfin c'est ce que j'ai vu dans des vidéos parce que j'arrive pas à faire enclencher le PA en ILS même quand je suis en plein dans la boîte (j'avais lu que la tolérance était faible à 3° par rapport au glide pour enclencher le PA). Pourtant j'ai tout réglé comme il faut, TACAN, ILS, je suis en APP et je visualise bien le reste dans le HUD, bref comprend pas. Pareil, j'ai pas la piste virtuelle dans le HUD, j'aurai aimé voir ce que ça donnait. Je sais pas si c'est ma faute ou si c'est un bug de la version actuelle...


Il y a quelques soucis avec le module et certaines choses qui fonctionnaient ne fonctionne plus correctement malheureusement. Il va falloir prendre son mal en patience et attendre que Razbam corrige tout ça dans les mois à venir - pour le moment il n'y a pas de date de leur part.

Sinon pour la piste synthétique, il faut que ton dernier point de navigation soit placée sur l'aéroport sur lequel tu atterris. Si ce n'est pas le cas alors tu n'as pas de piste synthétique au HUD. Je ne vole plus depuis quelques mois sur le Mirage, je ne sais pas si cette fonctionnalité a été également touchée avec les derniers patchs cependant.

----------


## Qiou87

Ah ok, merci de l'info, c'était pas expliqué aussi clairement dans les tutos que j'avais vu. Honnêtement c'est pas grave hein, une approche ILS c'est déjà assez facile et ça fonctionne bien. C'est les deux seuls trucs que j'ai constaté pour l'instant dans le module, c'est pas catastrophique du tout.

Du coup j'ai mis le prix du F/A-18 dans un TWCS histoire d'avoir un hotas complet.  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

Pour les possesseurs de F18 qui aiment les missions solo bien fichus, je recommande la (mini) campagne Eastern Friendship Elle n'est pas nouvelle mais régulièrement mise à jour.
On est clairement au niveau des campagnes DLC.

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon je connais pas l'histoire des MAJ de DCS mais la 2.5.6 a l'air mal embarquée ; j'ai vu un CM poster sur leur forum que c'était plus ou moins la cata et qu'il leur faudrait du temps pour tout résoudre.


La 2.5.6 semble être une version "majeure" (dixit ED), en ce sens qu'ils ont dû remanier un bout du "spaghetti-code" afin d'améliorer le jeu. On a eu le même problème lors de la sortie de la "2.5" qui avait traîné en longueur, et même la "1.5" avant ça si je me souviens bien. J'en déduis que ce sont les "5" qui portent la poisse.  ::ninja:: 




> J'ai vu aussi qu'ils avaient remis la 2.5.5 en open beta, un aveu d'impuissance je trouve.


ED n'a pas du tout opéré de retour arrière (l'OB est toujours en 2.5.6 à l'heure actuelle). Ce sont les opérateurs des principaux serveurs multi qui ont dû faire marche arrière, car la partie multi de la 2.5.6 semble bien pétée. Mais la partie solo semble jouable. Bref, si tu veux profiter tout de suite des jolies lumières et du pilote du 2000, passe en beta et joue en solo.  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> ED n'a pas du tout opéré de retour arrière (l'OB est toujours en 2.5.6 à l'heure actuelle). Ce sont les opérateurs des principaux serveurs multi qui ont dû faire marche arrière, car la partie multi de la 2.5.6 semble bien pétée. Mais la partie solo semble jouable. Bref, si tu veux profiter tout de suite des jolies lumières et du pilote du 2000, passe en beta et joue en solo.


Hmmm, j'ai déjà des crashs parfois en VR (pas souvent, mais ça arrive, surtout en switchant sur la carte en F10) alors je vais pas tenter le diable. Je suis patient, je laisse les autres essuyer les plâtres. Je pourrai aussi mettre 2 installs mais dupliquer mes mods vers l'OB me soûle rien que d'y penser.

Je préfère passer mon temps à voler, je viens fièrement de dépasser le nombre d'heures de vol que j'avais en F15C avec le M2K, je commence à avoir des automatismes, c'est plaisant. Donc je continue à voler, et tant pis si j'ai pas la dernière feature ; à quelques semaines près, c'est pas si grave.

Pour le multi j'adorerai franchement, mais heure fixe et micro, avec la petite et le PC dans le salon, c'est juste impossible.  ::sad::

----------


## papagueff

bonjour à tous,
si ça vole ce soir, je serais présent, en A10 de préférence ou F18 en sead par défaut.
Merci les copaings.  :;):

----------


## davidmontpellier

Je serai présent en f18 (stable).

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, j'avais oublié de lancer les inscriptions pour ce soir... 
Hop !


*Soirée DCS mardi 3 mars* - mission "Caviar sandwich" - rdv 21h sur la *stable*

Flappie (en volante, huhu)
papagueff (Warthog ou Hornet SEAD)
david (Hornet)
Tux (Hornet)
Lolo (Viper)
Jok
Empnicolas

Absents :
Zan
Vaught

----------


## TuxFr78

> Tiens, j'avais oublié de lancer les inscriptions pour ce soir... 
> Hop !
> 
> 
> *Soirée DCS mardi 3 mars* - mission "Caviar sandwich" - rdv 21h sur la *stable*
> 
> Flappie (en volante, huhu)
> papagueff (Warthog ou Hornet SEAD)
> david (Hornet)


Présent en Hornet

----------


## Vaught

Je ne serais pas présent ce soir à priori  ::'(:

----------


## Loloborgo

Soirée DCS mardi 3 mars - mission "Caviar sandwich" - rdv 21h sur la stable

Flappie (en volante, huhu)
papagueff (Warthog ou Hornet SEAD)
david (Hornet)
Tux (Hornet)
Lolo (Viper)


Absents :
Zan
Vaught

----------


## papagueff

[QUOTE=Flappie;12759853]Tiens, j'avais oublié de lancer les inscriptions pour ce soir... 
Hop !

C'est la mission que j'avais faite ou plutôt pas faite à cause du plantage de mon PC ?
En tout cas j'espère que ce coup ci cela va fonctionner

----------


## Jokletox

Probablement avec vous ce soir !

----------


## Flappie

Chouette soirée sur Caviar sandwich (v2). Passé les navires un peu coriaces, on a assuré !

----------


## Loloborgo

Super soirée! 
Tous les pilotes ont assuré, avec une bonne com' entre les vols et tout un tas d'ennemis transformés en épaves fumantes!  :;): 

On devient bon non ?  ::XD:: 






Magnifique combat tournoyant de Jokletox contre un Mig-29, qui finira au tapis!  ::lol:: 



Break serré avec David!



Jokletox à l'appontage!


Flappie au décollage!

----------


## Flappie

Le bilan n'est pas complétement rose, vu qu'on dénombre 2 teamkills.  ::ninja::  N'hésitez pas à partager les conseils pour éviter le drame.
On connaît "Raygun - Buddyspike" pour ce qui est des Fox1 et Fox3, mais comment faire en Fox2 ? Identification visuelle de l'appareil obligatoire, même en frontal ?

----------


## TuxFr78

> Le bilan n'est pas complétement rose, vu qu'on dénombre 2 teamkills.  N'hésitez pas à partager les conseils pour éviter le drame.
> On connaît "Raygun - Buddyspike" pour ce qui est des Fox1 et Fox3, mais comment faire en Fox2 ? Identification visuelle de l'appareil obligatoire, même en frontal ?


Y a quand même du progrès mais on n’a pas traité les SEAD assez vite je pense. Surtout les bateaux qui m’ont descendu quand je suis parti défensif et donc trop bas
Mais excellent mission en tout cas. Assez bien équilibrée avec les F-18

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour la petite histoire, les pilotes de Mirage ne volent qu'avec le PA activé et naviguent à l'aide du bouton de trim, qui une fois en PA sert à orienter l'appareil. C'est un peu "contre-nature" lorsque l'on a l'habitude de voler sur des machines US ou russes. Au final, le PA n'est désactivé que pour les phases critiques de vol : le ravitaillement, l'atterrissage et bien évidemment lors des engagements.


J'ai testé ça hier soir pour une mission CAS de la campagne M2K et c'est génial en fait. Tu te concentres sur ton système d'armes, sur la reco du terrain pour trouver les cibles, et l'avion s'occupe de voler. C'est super pratique et l'avion fait même un 180° si tu trimmes à fond d'un côté - d'un coup le curseur du trim passe au centre avec marqué "180" et l'avion fait un bel arc. 

Bon ça m'a pas empêché de me faire exploser la tronche par le canon A-A sur lequel je faisais mon attaque en piqué, mais c'était plaisant. Merci pour ce tip.

----------


## Flappie

> Mais excellent mission en tout cas. Assez bien équilibrée avec les F-18


Merci.  ::): 
Je songe à la traduire en anglais et à la partager sur DCS User Files.




> Bon ça m'a pas empêché de me faire exploser la tronche par le canon A-A sur lequel je faisais mon attaque en piqué, mais c'était plaisant.


Les canons AA comme la Shilka sont efficaces jusqu'à 1500 mètres sur les appareils qui suivent une trajectoire prévisible.

En terrain découvert, il vaut mieux arrêter son piqué à 1000 mètres puis remonter prestement et en virage, afin de ne pas être prévisible.

Masqué par le terrain, il faut apparaître à l'ennemi une poignée de secondes avant le largage, pour qu'il n'ait pas le temps de te locker.

D'ailleurs, c'est très intéressant d'utiliser Combined Arms de temps en temps pour se rendre compte de la faiblesse des défenses sol-air. La Shilka est frustrante quand les cibles profitent de la végétation pour s'y cacher par exemple.

----------


## Jokletox

> Le bilan n'est pas complétement rose, vu qu'on dénombre 2 teamkills.  N'hésitez pas à partager les conseils pour éviter le drame.
> On connaît "Raygun - Buddyspike" pour ce qui est des Fox1 et Fox3, mais comment faire en Fox2 ? Identification visuelle de l'appareil obligatoire, même en frontal ?


Y'a vraiment des gens qui tirent n'importe comment  ::ninja::  Bonne mission en tout cas, me suis bien marré  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Les canons AA comme la Shilka sont efficaces jusqu'à 1500 mètres sur les appareils qui suivent une trajectoire prévisible.
> 
> En terrain découvert, il vaut mieux arrêter son piqué à 1000 mètres puis remonter prestement et en virage, afin de ne pas être prévisible.
> 
> Masqué par le terrain, il faut apparaître à l'ennemi une poignée de secondes avant le largage, pour qu'il n'ait pas le temps de te locker.
> 
> D'ailleurs, c'est très intéressant d'utiliser Combined Arms de temps en temps pour se rendre compte de la faiblesse des défenses sol-air. La Shilka est frustrante quand les cibles profitent de la végétation pour s'y cacher par exemple.


Merci pour tes précieux conseils. Là j'étais étonné, c'était une mitrailleuse lourde avec un VAB pas loin je crois. Mais j'étais trop bas, j'ai galéré à aligner en CCIP. Du coup je largue et je me prends une volée à ce moment-là, l'avion est parti direct en vrille incontrôlable et avec un piqué de -20° à 400nds j'ai tapé le sol avant mes bombes.   ::ninja::  Le seul truc que je vois c'est un shoot d'un élevon qui m'a foutu en vrille dès que j'ai tiré sur le manche pour me sortir du piqué.

J'avais jamais envisagé Combined Arms, mais y'a moyen de vraiment s'amuser avec ce module?

----------


## Tugais

> J'ai testé ça hier soir pour une mission CAS de la campagne M2K et c'est génial en fait. Tu te concentres sur ton système d'armes, sur la reco du terrain pour trouver les cibles, et l'avion s'occupe de voler. C'est super pratique et l'avion fait même un 180° si tu trimmes à fond d'un côté - d'un coup le curseur du trim passe au centre avec marqué "180" et l'avion fait un bel arc. 
> 
> Bon ça m'a pas empêché de me faire exploser la tronche par le canon A-A sur lequel je faisais mon attaque en piqué, mais c'était plaisant. Merci pour ce tip.


Je t'en prie  :;): 




> Merci pour tes précieux conseils. Là j'étais étonné, c'était une mitrailleuse lourde avec un VAB pas loin je crois. Mais j'étais trop bas, j'ai galéré à aligner en CCIP. Du coup je largue et je me prends une volée à ce moment-là, l'avion est parti direct en vrille incontrôlable et avec un piqué de -20° à 400nds j'ai tapé le sol avant mes bombes.   Le seul truc que je vois c'est un shoot d'un élevon qui m'a foutu en vrille dès que j'ai tiré sur le manche pour me sortir du piqué.
> 
> J'avais jamais envisagé Combined Arms, mais y'a moyen de vraiment s'amuser avec ce module?


Combined Arms en l'état est plutôt limité. Il est surtout utile si tu souhaites jouer le rôle d'un contrôleur avancé et désigner les cibles et guider l'armement laser sur ces dernières. Il y a moyen de faire des missions vraiment sympa avec un JTAC humain mais ce n'est pas pour tout le monde non plus.

Le contrôle des véhicules et de leurs systèmes d'armes est vraiment sommaire, voire rudimentaire mais encore une fois, si on est pas super exigeant on peut s'amuser un peu avec. Eagle Dynamics a communiqué plusieurs fois qu'ils allaient s'attaquer à une refonte de CA mais dans les faits rien n'a été fait pour le moment. Ils avaient même justifier l'augmentation du prix de CA l'année dernière par la refonte à venir.

Le plus important lorsque l'on joue à DCS c'est d'apprendre à être patient, très patient.

----------


## Sigps220

> Merci pour tes précieux conseils. Là j'étais étonné, c'était une mitrailleuse lourde avec un VAB pas loin je crois. Mais j'étais trop bas, j'ai galéré à aligner en CCIP. Du coup je largue et je me prends une volée à ce moment-là, l'avion est parti direct en vrille incontrôlable et avec un piqué de -20° à 400nds j'ai tapé le sol avant mes bombes.   Le seul truc que je vois c'est un shoot d'un élevon qui m'a foutu en vrille dès que j'ai tiré sur le manche pour me sortir du piqué.
> 
> J'avais jamais envisagé Combined Arms, mais y'a moyen de vraiment s'amuser avec ce module?


Attention, il y a quelques appareils terrestre aux caractéristiques farfelues dans DCS. Par exemple le BMP-2 est l'un des meilleurs canon AA du jeu alors que c'est très loin d'être le cas dans la réalité. Idem pour les BTR qui sont assez mortels à basse altitude alors que je doute que je soit le cas dans la réalité.




> Le bilan n'est pas complétement rose, vu qu'on dénombre 2 teamkills.  N'hésitez pas à partager les conseils pour éviter le drame.
> On connaît "Raygun - Buddyspike" pour ce qui est des Fox1 et Fox3, mais comment faire en Fox2 ? Identification visuelle de l'appareil obligatoire, même en frontal ?


Fox 2 sur des cibles non marqué radar je pense sinon buddyspike devrait fonctionner permettre d'éviter les tirs fratricides. 
Je ne trouve pas de terme dédié mais annoncer un tir Fox 2 + Mad-dog (comme un AIM-120 tiré sans lock radar préalable) devrait permettre d'attirer l'attention. 

De mon côté (mais uniquement solo), j'ai beaucoup réduit mes tirs fratricides en m'améliorant sur l'identification des appareils et en évitant de tirer dans des situations où il peut y avoir un appareil entre moi et la cible. 

D'ailleurs en parlant du solo, comment faire pour trouver des missions solo intéressantes ? J'ai du mal à trouver mon bonheur sur le site DCS car il manque des options de tri (nombre de DL, meilleurs notes, filtré entre avec / sans mods). 

Si vous avez des missions à recommandés pour le Hornet je suis preneur.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Y'a vraiment des gens qui tirent n'importe comment  Bonne mission en tout cas, me suis bien marré


Je viens de relire le chuck’s guide sur le RWR du Hornet mais je ne trouve pas d’info sur les missiles
Il y a autre que chose le signal sonore pour indiquer un tir missile ?

----------


## Jokletox

Afficher le RWR (perso je le mets sur le DDI gauche) pour voir d'où et de qui vient la menace, en F18 y'a peut-être aussi un voyant à droite du tableau de bord (là où il a y les alertes de lock "AAA", "CW", etc...)  qui indique un départ missile mais je pense pas à regarder ^^

----------


## Flappie

Le Hornet n'affiche pas le RWR sur le hud comme le fait le Harrier ??
Punaise, c'est super pratique.

----------


## Vaught

> Le bilan n'est pas complétement rose, vu qu'on dénombre 2 teamkills.  N'hésitez pas à partager les conseils pour éviter le drame.
> On connaît "Raygun - Buddyspike" pour ce qui est des Fox1 et Fox3, mais comment faire en Fox2 ? Identification visuelle de l'appareil obligatoire, même en frontal ?


Fox2, pour éviter les boulettes, tir avec identification visuelle oui. Ou après interrogation IFF si on lock le target à l'aide des fonctions vertical/horizontal scan (me rappelle plus du nom exact de ces modes de tir sur le mirage  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Qiou87

> Combined Arms en l'état est plutôt limité. Il est surtout utile si tu souhaites jouer le rôle d'un contrôleur avancé et désigner les cibles et guider l'armement laser sur ces dernières. Il y a moyen de faire des missions vraiment sympa avec un JTAC humain mais ce n'est pas pour tout le monde non plus.
> 
> Le plus important lorsque l'on joue à DCS c'est d'apprendre à être patient, très patient.


Ouais donc CA n'est pas pour moi. D'autant qu'en VR je sais pas ce que ça rendrait. Pour la patience je l'ai rodée en 20 ans de jeu PC, je saute jamais sur un jeu à sa sortie déjà, je préco pas non plus. Sur le principe la quantité de choses à faire avec un seul module est suffisante pour patienter, quand je vois que j'arrive à faire 3-4 missions solos par semaine, rien que pour voir la fin de la 1e campagne du M2K il me faut 3 semaines (plus si je me foire comme hier). Tu rajoutes les campagnes et missions de la communauté qui valent le coup, plus le fait que je joue pas qu'à DCS, et y'a largement de la matière pour patienter et n'acheter qu'un module de temps en temps, en s'assurant qu'il soit déjà fini ou presque.

Pour votre truc de FF, je n'ai pas vu les situations mais en solo je pars du principe qu'en cas de doute je m'abstiens (comme ferait un vrai pilote). Un coup d'IFF si j'ai un lock (il est bien le Mirage avec son "A" dans le HUD pour "Ami"). Identification visuelle avant un tir Fox2, sauf si la situation est claire (juste avant un merge, chacun de son côté). Après j'ai pas encore fait du tournoyant à plus de 5 appareils, je suppose que ça se complique si y'a trop de monde.

----------


## Sigps220

> Afficher le RWR (perso je le mets sur le DDI gauche) pour voir d'où et de qui vient la menace, en F18 y'a peut-être aussi un voyant à droite du tableau de bord (là où il a y les alertes de lock "AAA", "CW", etc...)  qui indique un départ missile mais je pense pas à regarder ^^





> Le Hornet n'affiche pas le RWR sur le hud comme le fait le Harrier ??
> Punaise, c'est super pratique.


Tu peux afficher le RWR sur le HUD avec le Hornet (sur la page du DDI il faut "cocher" la case HUD). Après l'écran spécifique du RWR est petit et mal placé pour être facilement visible dans l'action donc il faut impérativement utiliser le HUD pour avoir une vision assez claire. 

Ne pas hésiter aussi à mettre l'AMDP (le troisième écran en bas) sur SA (et d'activité la transmission de données) pour avoir une meilleure vision d'ensemble. 


Concernant le RWR du Hornet, il faut faire attention il n'y pas de capteur de départ missile. Il ne "voit" donc que les contacts radar donc tu as le même son entre un lock radar et un lock avec un missile en route (car c'est le même signal radar). De la même manière, tu n'as aucun alerte du RWR en cas de départ de missile IR sur le Hornet. 

Il n'y a que le A-10C et le Mirage (le Harrier également ?) qui ont un détecteur de départ missile, qui fonctionne sur les missiles IR et Radar.

----------


## Tugais

> Je ne trouve pas de terme dédié mais annoncer un tir Fox 2 + Mad-dog (comme un AIM-120 tiré sans lock radar préalable) devrait permettre d'attirer l'attention.


C'est parce qu'il n'y en a pas. Un Fox 2 qui part il fait sa vie dès qu'il quitte le rail de lancement. En général si il y a un tir de Fox2 c'est que l'on est en mesure d'identifier visuellement la cible. C'est juste une question d'habitude mais à force de voler vous finirez par reconnaître facilement la silhouette des appareils même au loin. Si vous n'êtes pas en mesure d'identifier la cible, il faut dans l'idéal suivre le conseil de Qiou et ne pas tirer ; dans le cas où vous voyez deux appareils au loin se taper dessus, il y a une méthode simple pour savoir qui est qui, demandez à votre ailier de lâcher un unique flare, vous pourrez alors l'identifier.

D'ailleurs en cas de furball (plus de deux appareils engagés en dogfight), privilégiez l'usage de l'AIM-7 pour ceux qui peuvent l'équiper. Beaucoup de joueurs ont tendance à négliger ce missile semi-actif au profit de l'AIM-120. L'AIM-7 vous permettra de tirer un bandit et de ne jamais faire de frat' vu que le missile requiert le verrouillage constant jusqu'à l'impact ; ce n'est pas le cas avec l'AIM-120 qui peut changer de cible une fois Pitbull. Emporter deux AIM-7 n'est jamais une mauvaise idée.




> Ouais donc CA n'est pas pour moi. D'autant qu'en VR je sais pas ce que ça rendrait.


Il ne supporte pas la VR non plus xD Il devait, mais non, pas encore tout du moins.

----------


## Flappie

> Ouais donc CA n'est pas pour moi. D'autant qu'en VR je sais pas ce que ça rendrait. Pour la patience je l'ai rodée en 20 ans de jeu PC, je saute jamais sur un jeu à sa sortie déjà, je préco pas non plus.


J'ai tenté la campagne solo payante de Combined Arms, et honnêtement, je pense qu'ED devrait la retirer de sa boutique. Il y a beaucoup de choses pétées (parmi lesquelles les tanks englués indéfiniment dans les bâtiments détruits, ou encore l'ordre d'attaque qui ne peut plus être supprimés dans certains cas), et l'intérêt du jeu *solo* est très faible comparé à une campagne solo pour avion ou hélico, même quand on a déjà piloté du char dans ArmA ou même BF. Je dois leur faire un retour là-dessus.

En revanche, participer à une mission *multi* avec Combined Arms, c'est la joie de shooter ses petits camarades quand ils s'y attendent le moins, pour bien leur faire comprendre qu'ils prennent trop de risques à voler trop bas. On l'a fait plusieurs fois le mardi, notamment avec Dusty. Jouer au JTAC, ça va bien 5 minutes, mais découper du Mirage à la Shilka ou au Strela, c'est beaucoup plus distrayant, d'autant que tu peux bouger régulièrement ton véhicule et couper ton radar pour éviter les missiles SEAD.

Je l'avais acheté à 5 euros pour tester, et je suis content de l'avoir.

----------


## Jokletox

> Concernant le RWR du Hornet, il faut faire attention il n'y pas de capteur de départ missile. Il ne "voit" donc que les contacts radar donc tu as le même son entre un lock radar et un lock avec un missile en route (car c'est le même signal radar).


Il y a bien une alerte différente en cas de départ missile te visant, que ce soit d'un zinc ou du sol par un SAM.

Concernant l'affiche sur le HUD je trouve pas pratique quand il y a bcp de contacts, ça rend le HUD illisible en combat, je préfère l'avoir sur un DDI. Par contre c'est utile quand on est en SEAD.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Il y a bien une alerte différente en cas de départ missile te visant, que ce soit d'un zinc ou du sol par un SAM.


C’est bien ce qu’il me semblait. Il y a une alarme sonore spécifique 
Ce que je cherche c’est plus une info qui renseigne sur la provenance du missile : air air ou surface air et son cap

----------


## Jokletox

Si tu affiche ton RWR sur un DDI tu aura une désignation du tireur sous  forme d'un trait allant vers le centre. Tu dois aussi avoir l'info avec les indication en haut à droite du cockpit mais je pense pas à regarder.

----------


## Flappie

Pour reparler de Combined Arms, il semblerait que son rôle s'étoffe un peu... On pourra désormais contrôler les navires chinois (et bientôt les autres, j'imagine) : https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...bility_to_man/

----------


## Tugais

> Pour reparler de Combined Arms, il semblerait que son rôle s'étoffe un peu... On pourra désormais contrôler les navires chinois (et bientôt les autres, j'imagine) : https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...bility_to_man/


C'était déjà le cas pour certains autres il me semble. Nan ?


Edit : Je viens de parcourir ton lien et il y a effectivement confirmation que d'autres navires étaient déjà contrôlables par le passé.

----------


## Flappie

Ah, et bien je n'étais pas au courant et n'ai donc jamais essayé. Y'a peut-être moyen de se monter un serveur DCS:World of Warships.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai un coupon -20% sur la préco du Supercarrier sur Steam si ça intéresse quelqu'un -> MP.

----------


## partizan

N'oubliez pas qu'avec CA vous pouvez profiter du formidable mod French Pack !

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: JDD N°243

*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=902815

Profitant de la transition entre l'opus Bodenplatte et l'opus Normandy, les dév travaillent sur la refonte du système de dommage des 59 avions de la série. 

Attention, cela ne concernent pas trop l'aspect visuel (quoique un peu quand même) mais la façon dont celui-ci réagi en fonction de la partie touché et du type de munition utilisé. 

AnPetrovich nous en dis plus dans ce JDD fort intéressant. 

Pour finir, première image du Razorback made in Normandy















Le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...66016#p1766005

----------


## Flappie

Je bats le rappel pour la soirée DCS stable de mardi prochain. Kilou, préviens nous si ton protégé sera de la partie, pour savoir si on doit voler au-dessus du Caucase ou non.

Flappie
David
papagueff
Empnicolas
AV_Erel

Absents :
Lolo

----------


## yuushiro

Hello, du monde pour voler un petit peu en Ka-50 cet aprem ?

----------


## cdarylb

Salut les canards,

Dur d'essayer de vous rejoindre les mardi soirs... Je vais tenter ce mardi mais loin d'être sûr bref...

J'ai une question de noob (DCS, Mirage 2000c) : Lorsque je suis mes waypoints ils ne s'effacent pas, c'est voulu ? Il n'y a pas une sorte de validation des waypoints ?

Exemple ci-dessous avec la mission 1 de la campagne.

----------


## Qiou87

Non c'est normal ça me le fait aussi. Suffit d'utiliser les boutons + et - à gauche dans le cockpit pour passer au WP suivant/précédent (il t'affiche le n° du waypoint dans ton HUD et sur l'INS tant que tu es en mode NAV). Parfois certaines missions demandent de retourner au WP précédent (c'est dit par l'instructeur) donc heureusement qu'ils ne s'effacent pas.  ::):

----------


## cdarylb

Yep, ça j'y arrive, ce qui me perturbe c'est que sur la carte ça ne s'efface pas. Bon après c'est sans doute voulu.

Ha et toujours concernant les waypoints, mettons que je suis au waypoint 2 et que je désire aller au waypoint 3, impossible de le faire en pilot auto ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Concernant les waypoints, mettons que je suis au waypoint 2 et que je désire aller au waypoint 3, impossible de le faire en pilot auto ?


Si, il suffit d'utiliser la commande Trim (gauche/droite) pour modifier le cap en pilote auto. Tu le vois sur le HSI, tu sélectionnes ton WP3 et la double-flèche va pointer dans sa direction. Tu trimmes à gauche par exemple, une pointe verte va se déplacer. Tu l'alignes sur le cap indiqué par la double flèche et ton avion va virer en direction du WP3. Pareil avec trim haut/bas tu modifies ton altitude en pilote auto sans avoir besoin d'en sortir.

Gaffe quand même à un truc, y'a pas d'auto-manette alors si tu fais une montée trop brutale le pilote auto va te rendre les commandes au pire moment: juste avant le décrochage.  ::):

----------


## Loloborgo

Je te cite Flappie ^^ "Je bats le rappel pour la soirée DCS stable de mardi prochain" : 

Flappie
Lolo

----------


## Qiou87

Bordel qu'est-ce que j'aimerai que ma vie perso me permette de me joindre à vous un soir, surtout maintenant que je sais faire la différence entre la manette du train et celle du largage de l'emport...  ::sad:: 

J'ai quelques crashs curieux en ce moment, je joue exclusivement en VR et à la campagne du Mirage 2000C (la première qui sert de tuto). Je suis à la mission 9 ou 10, je trouve l'ensemble vraiment bien fait, mais j'ai déjà eu 2 crashs à cause d'un changement de caméra. C'est-à-dire: si je reste dans mon cockpit et que je fais la mission, tout va bien. Mais s'il me prend l'idée, comme hier soir en escortant un transport Ukrainien hors de la no-fly zone, d'appuyer sur F2 pour voir où est mon ailier, le jeu me met un sablier ; parfois ça fait juste 2sec de ralentissement, mais hier ça a carrément planté le jeu avec rapport d'erreur et tout. J'ai aussi déjà eu ce ralentissement énorme en fin de mission en cherchant la place de parking (je fais F10 pour voir la carte, le jeu ralentit de fou) car la mission demande de se garer à un emplacement spécifique. Entre temps j'ai découvert que le kneeboard avait les emplacements parking donc plus besoin de F10, mais ces quelques crashs m'ont quand même un peu ennuyé. C'est aléatoire, je peux très bien utiliser F2 sans problème et d'un coup au bout de 40min de mission il décide que c'est la fois de trop et plante. J'ai pourtant une config récente et correcte (Ryzen 2600X, 16GB, RTX2070S, et je joue sur Rift S). Si quelqu'un a des pistes pour comprendre, je suis preneur avec plaisir.

Sinon, j'ai lu tout et son contraire au sujet du SMT/HT et de DCS (rappel: SMT/HT sert à avoir 2 cores logiques pour un seul core physique, ce qui permet de mieux "charger" les cores d'un CPU mais apporte surtout des gains dans les applications fortement threadées). Certains disent que le désactiver leur fait gagner beaucoup de fluidité, d'autres disent qu'ils ne voient pas de différence. Certains ici ont-ils testés, et quel est votre avis?

----------


## Sigps220

Ca ressemble à un problème de RAM. Quand tu passes en vue extérieur, surtout si tu bascules vers un appareil lointain, le jeu va charger l'environnement à proximité.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ca ressemble à un problème de RAM. Quand tu passes en vue extérieur, surtout si tu bascules vers un appareil lointain, le jeu va charger l'environnement à proximité.


Je me suis posé la question, j'ai un souci au boot à cause de ma RAM depuis une récente MAJ de BIOS. Je vais creuser ça, peut-être augmenter un peu la tension du SoC ou retomber la fréquence RAM d'un cran. Merci de ta réponse.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Je te cite Flappie ^^ "Je bats le rappel pour la soirée DCS stable de mardi prochain" : 
> 
> Flappie
> Lolo


David en F18C

----------


## Flappie

> Je me suis posé la question, j'ai un souci au boot à cause de ma RAM depuis une récente MAJ de BIOS. Je vais creuser ça, peut-être augmenter un peu la tension du SoC ou retomber la fréquence RAM d'un cran. Merci de ta réponse.


Si tu n'avais pas de problème de RAM avant l'update du BIOS, tu peux aussi tenter un downgrade.

----------


## Qiou87

> Si tu n'avais pas de problème de RAM avant l'update du BIOS, tu peux aussi tenter un downgrade.


En fait en BIOS de base (F2) ma RAM avait un profil XMP @2933MHz. Le nouveau BIOS (F50) ne propose plus qu'un profil XMP @3000MHz (la fréquence native de ma RAM). Sauf que ça doit déconner quelque part, faut que je fasse un réglage manuel @2933MHz je pense. J'ai mis à jour pour un souci de compatibilité SATA (réglé), mais ça a introduit ce problème de RAM possiblement. Je le constate au BOOT (faut appuyer sur RESET pour que le PC démarre). Marrant y'a que dans DCS que ça introduit cette instabilité (si c'est ça). J'ai pas remarqué de souci ailleurs.

----------


## Olis

Dernier bug de w10 update, visiblement ça concerne la gestion de la mémoire, peut être à creuser d'autant que la solution est juste changer une option de windows
https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/n...-how-to-fix-it

----------


## Kiloutyg

> En fait en BIOS de base (F2) ma RAM avait un profil XMP @2933MHz. Le nouveau BIOS (F50) ne propose plus qu'un profil XMP @3000MHz (la fréquence native de ma RAM). Sauf que ça doit déconner quelque part, faut que je fasse un réglage manuel @2933MHz je pense. J'ai mis à jour pour un souci de compatibilité SATA (réglé), mais ça a introduit ce problème de RAM possiblement. Je le constate au BOOT (faut appuyer sur RESET pour que le PC démarre). Marrant y'a que dans DCS que ça introduit cette instabilité (si c'est ça). J'ai pas remarqué de souci ailleurs.


Ton soucis de ram ressemble plus a un delire de training, surtout si finalement elles boots a 1500mhz(3000mts). Ceci dit ryzen et 3000mts et plus c'est pas toujours une histoire d'amour. Tu as quoi comme carte mere? 
Je pense que DCS est assez sensible a la stabilité memoire video et systeme, du moins selon mon expérience. Augmente la tension du SoC et des barrettes pour voir, faire un memtest durant la nuit aussi pour voir si c'est vraiment instable. 

J'ai aussi eu un problème logiciel de la part de je ne sais pas lequel où le jeu n’était affecté qu'a un seul et unique Thread, ce qui provoquait tout un tas de souci. 

Vis à vis de la question SMT/HT non, selon mon expérience ça ne change rien, ceux chez qui ça change quelque chose ont probablement un CPU mal Overcklocker (ou pas du tout, ou vieux) et vivent très bien les 10-20% de gain de perf par thread restant. 

LE seul conseil c'est d'installer des outils de surveillance type hwinfo64, msi afterburner et ceux du jeu pour log ( si tu penses pouvoir) et verifier les resultat voir si il y a des trucs bizarre. Et aussi de tester d'autres paramètres dans le bios, monté des tensions baissées des frequences, etc et le bon vieux classique du tabula rasa de windows pour repartir sur des bases saines( l'OC de RAM peut bousiller windobe).

----------


## Qiou87

> Ton soucis de ram ressemble plus a un delire de training, surtout si finalement elles boots a 1500mhz(3000mts). Ceci dit ryzen et 3000mts et plus c'est pas toujours une histoire d'amour. Tu as quoi comme carte mere? 
> Je pense que DCS est assez sensible a la stabilité memoire video et systeme, du moins selon mon expérience. Augmente la tension du SoC et des barrettes pour voir, faire un memtest durant la nuit aussi pour voir si c'est vraiment instable.


Ouais c'est curieux. J'ai une X470 Aorus Gaming Ultra. @2933MHz (avec le profil "EZOC" de la mobo) le PC fait pareil, il bloque et reboote en boucle sans afficher l'écran, et boote normalement après un appui sur reset. DCS est le seul jeu où j'ai des plantages, mais le jeu plante "proprement" (avec proposition d'envoyer le rapport d'erreur à ED). Donc je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que j'ai un système instable... Le truc c'est que j'ai des barrettes G.Skill Aegis qui sont connues pour poser souci avec un Ryzen 2000. J'y ai peut-être échappé avec mon ancien BIOS, je sais pas. J'aimerai changer de RAM pour voir si c'est ça mais comme par hasard les tarifs viennent d'exploser, je voulais en profiter pour monter à 32GB...  :Facepalm:

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff présent Mardi soir.

----------


## Empnicolas

Présent ce soir

----------


## CapSyl

Présent ce soir

----------


## cdarylb

> Si, il suffit d'utiliser la commande Trim (gauche/droite) pour modifier le cap en pilote auto. Tu le vois sur le HSI, tu sélectionnes ton WP3 et la double-flèche va pointer dans sa direction. Tu trimmes à gauche par exemple, une pointe verte va se déplacer. Tu l'alignes sur le cap indiqué par la double flèche et ton avion va virer en direction du WP3. Pareil avec trim haut/bas tu modifies ton altitude en pilote auto sans avoir besoin d'en sortir.
> 
> Gaffe quand même à un truc, y'a pas d'auto-manette alors si tu fais une montée trop brutale le pilote auto va te rendre les commandes au pire moment: juste avant le décrochage.


Raaaah lovely, merci !

----------


## Loloborgo

désolé, gros contretemps qui m'empêche de vous rejoindre ce soir, je poserai ma journée mardi prochain, ça sera plus simple...  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

Désolé, bonne soirée quand même !

----------


## Flappie

Comme promis, voici une vidéo filmée lors du RTB ce soir (rien de bien spectaculaire pour ceux qui n'y étaient pas, à part peut-être mon atterro hasardeux) :




Merci pour la mission Nico !  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Raaaah lovely, merci !


Avec grand plaisir. J'ai découvert ça sur ce même topic grâce à un autre canard, c'est normal de transmettre.  :;): 

Question: je constate qu'en M2K je crève tout le temps lorsque je prends un missile. Je veux dire par là: si je me fais taper, le pilote est mort direct, pas moyen de s'éjecter. J'ai regardé sur mes stats et sur 20 crashs j'ai 19 morts. Comparativement en F15C que j'utilisais avant j'ai 35 crashs pour 17 morts (j'ai fait beaucoup plus de missions courtes A-A pour m'entraîner au BVR et au BFM). Je sais que le modèle de dégâts de DCS est pas totalement au point (j'ai vu certains en parler au sujet des warbirds), c'est lié à ça? Ou Dassault a vraiment conçu un cercueil volant?  ::lol::

----------


## Tugais

> Avec grand plaisir. J'ai découvert ça sur ce même topic grâce à un autre canard, c'est normal de transmettre. 
> 
> Question: je constate qu'en M2K je crève tout le temps lorsque je prends un missile. Je veux dire par là: si je me fais taper, le pilote est mort direct, pas moyen de s'éjecter. J'ai regardé sur mes stats et sur 20 crashs j'ai 19 morts. Comparativement en F15C que j'utilisais avant j'ai 35 crashs pour 17 morts (j'ai fait beaucoup plus de missions courtes A-A pour m'entraîner au BVR et au BFM). Je sais que le modèle de dégâts de DCS est pas totalement au point (j'ai vu certains en parler au sujet des warbirds), c'est lié à ça? Ou Dassault a vraiment conçu un cercueil volant?


Cela va dépendre principalement de deux facteurs, la taille de l'ogive du missile qui t'a impacté (pas encore de _proximity fuse_ sur DCS) et de la localisation de l'impact. Il faut garder à l'esprit que le Mirage 2000 est un appareil aux dimensions contenues par rapport à un F-15C, si tu fais un rapide test et que tu places côte à côte les deux appareils sur le tarmac, tu t'apercevras rapidement de la différence de gabarit. Que la survivabilité dans l'Eagle soit supérieure ne me choque pas et me semble même justifiée.

Si tu te prends un missile IR (air-air ou sol-air), qui en général est plus petit et emporte moins de charge, il y a de très forte chance que tu t'en sortes. Pareil avec l'AIM-7 qui m'a souvent laissé l'opportunité de tirer ma poignée d'éjection. Ensuite quand on commence à affronter de l'armement plus récent ou des SAM, les chances de survie à un impact diminue drastiquement.

Je pense qu'il faut garder à l'esprit le fait que le Mirage 2000 est un appareil de 4ème génération qui a été conçu pour affronter des adversaires de sa période, les années 80 et première moitié des années 90. Dans l'idéal, pour évoluer sur le Mirage il faudrait se pencher sur l'éditeur de missions pour proposer un environnement cohérent mais ça suppose de se "prendre la tête" et de faire des recherches pour ne mettre en face des menaces qu'il pouvait être amené à croiser.

----------


## Sigps220

Etonnant pour l'AIM-7 que la survivabilité soit plus importante car l'ogive est plus grosse que sur l'AIM-120. 

Concernant la proximity fuze, tu es certains que ce n'est pas implanté car j'ai l'impression d'avoir parfois des explosions proches mais sans impacts directs, en tout cas sur le Air-Air (ou Sol-Air). Par contre, je confirme que la zone de dégât sur les impacts au sol me semble bien trop réduite par rapport à la réalité.

----------


## Qiou87

Oui, je m'étais fait la remarque de la taille. Au final ça doit revenir à ça, si le jeu compte une "sphère" d'impact avec un petit appareil tu es vite dans la sphère et donc considéré comme tué par l'onde de choc je suppose.
Ce qui me choque c'est de mourir alors que l'avion est structurellement intact (à par le stab vertical) et que le missile impacte par l'arrière. J'évite tout combat au Fox3 parce que c'est effectivement pas conforme à la période, ni aux capacités du M2K. Plus généralement j'ai constaté ça sur les missions rapides ou de la campagne, je ne m'embête pas à faire de missions manuelles pour l'instant car 1. c'est long de faire un truc bien et 2. j'ai déjà la campagne principale à finir + 2 autres pas encore entamées.  ::): 

Sinon il m'est arrivé un truc marrant ce week-end, la mission de campagne (celle de baltic dragon) où l'ailier se fait shooter par un manpad et qu'on doit faire un passage bas dans une vallée pour le trouver, je me suis pris un tir aussi et j'ai été touché. L'avion était criblé d'impacts mais volait normalement, j'ai continué, tiré tout ce que j'avais en bombes et canon, et j'ai même pu rentrer et me poser. C'était marrant parce que c'était la première fois que je prenais un tir qui 1. ne me tuait pas et 2. ne m'empêchait absolument pas de voler. Apparemment ils avaient remplacé la charge du missile par de la farine.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sigps220

C'est assez gratifiant de ramener l'avion après avoir pris un tir de MANPAD et d'avoir survécu. J'ai eu ça aussi sur la première mission Eastern Friendship en F18, le missile a du exploser assez loin et je n'ai eu que quelques éclats.

----------


## Tugais

> Etonnant pour l'AIM-7 que la survivabilité soit plus importante car l'ogive est plus grosse que sur l'AIM-120. 
> 
> Concernant la proximity fuze, tu es certains que ce n'est pas implanté car j'ai l'impression d'avoir parfois des explosions proches mais sans impacts directs, en tout cas sur le Air-Air (ou Sol-Air). Par contre, je confirme que la zone de dégât sur les impacts au sol me semble bien trop réduite par rapport à la réalité.


Je n'ai pas d'explication pour l'AIM-7, je sais simplement que j'ai plus de chance de survie si il m'intercepte qu'avec des missiles actifs. DCS n'est pas vraiment réputé pour retranscrire au mieux les dégâts et la gestion des explosifs - la bombe de 500kg qui tombe à dix mètres d'un camion et qui ne le souffle pas, ça parle à quelqu'un d'autre que moi ? :x

Pour le _proximity fuse_ j'en suis certain. Tu peux trouver des dizaines de vidéos sur Youtube ou plus spécialement sur /r/hoggit de personnes qui montrent le passage d'un missile au ras de leur verrière et qui les épargne. C'est impressionnant quand ça t'arrive mais tu es aussi soulagé qu'ED ne l'ai pas encore implémenté.


Qiou : oh tu peux te frotter à du Fox3 d'époque, il y en avait mais mis à part le Phoenix ce n'était pas très répandu. Et ça offre un sacré challenge en plus ! Ce qui est plus difficile c'est de faire face à des Hornet ou des Viper avec 6 ou 8 AIM-120 sous les ailes.

----------


## Qiou87

Ouais mais on est copains avec les avions qui tirent du AIM-7 et du AIM-120, donc non. Moi je ne veux me faire tirer que par des missiles russes.  ::P: 

Et ton truc de bombe 500kg, ça me parle. La mission d'entraînement A-S du M2K tu as des chars à shooter, j'ai déjà largué 4 bombes autour d'un char à moins de 10m et au milieu de la fumée et des cratères, le char était peinard, 0% de dégâts, et me tirait encore dessus avec sa mitrailleuse. La blague.

----------


## Flappie

> Et ton truc de bombe 500kg, ça me parle. La mission d'entraînement A-S du M2K tu as des chars à shooter, j'ai déjà largué 4 bombes autour d'un char à moins de 10m et au milieu de la fumée et des cratères, le char était peinard, 0% de dégâts, et me tirait encore dessus avec sa mitrailleuse. La blague.


Ne jamais sous-estimer le moral d'acier des troupes russes !  ::lol::

----------


## Sigps220

Ni la qualité de l'acier russe !

----------


## Qiou87

Ouais mais du coup c'est dommage parce que ça gâche le truc. Si tu peux pas péter un véhicule sans un hit direct avec l'imprécision du CCIP en M2K ça rend la chose vraiment difficile. J'arrive à péter les véhicules non-blindés avec un tir "très proche", mais les blindés visiblement sont vraiment, vraiment blindés. Donc faut un guidage laser probablement, ça limite le côté drôle. Bon de toute façon je trouve que le plus drôle en A-S avec le M2K c'est les roquettes, avec ça tu peux t'amuser. En revanche y'en a vraiment pas assez, t'as à peine commencé à crier "TAÏAUT!" que le machin te dit "je suis vide". Entre ça et les munitions de canon, le M2K est quand même pas un avion très enthousiasmant quand tu veux te défouler.  ::sad::

----------


## Flappie

> Donc faut un guidage laser probablement, ça limite le côté drôle. Bon de toute façon je trouve que le plus drôle en A-S avec le M2K c'est les roquettes, avec ça tu peux t'amuser. En revanche y'en a vraiment pas assez, t'as à peine commencé à crier "TAÏAUT!" que le machin te dit "je suis vide". Entre ça et les munitions de canon, le M2K est quand même pas un avion très enthousiasmant quand tu veux te défouler.


Le bombardement laser est marrant à réaliser en Mirage, parce que tu le fais "en aveugle". Souvent les missions te poppent un fumigène pas très loin de la cible, et ça fait l'affaire. Tu marque le fumi, tu fais ton approche, tu largues au bon moment à 2 ou 3 secondes près, et tu regardes la GBU tomber au bon endroit. Et tu restes suffisamment haut pour éviter les tirs.

Quand les Autruches Volantes étaient à fond sur le Mirage, on a tenté de faire du CCIP (notamment moi, qui n'aime pas la CAP) mais on a vite réalisé que le Mirage n'était pas taillé pour taper en très basse altitude dans DCS : même une balle de 7.62 peut lui infliger de lourds dégâts. Le problème est similaire sur le Viggen, mais celui-ci étant spécialisé dans le vol supersonique TBA, ça se passe généralement un peu mieux à condition que la mission soit taillée pour lui. Je crois que le Viggen a aussi une meilleurs assistance au tir (roquettes, bombes) grâce à son radar air-sol, ce qui peut éviter au pilote de voler à portée de canon AA.

----------


## Qiou87

> Quand les Autruches Volantes étaient à fond sur le Mirage, on a tenté de faire du CCIP (notamment moi, qui n'aime pas la CAP) mais on a vite réalisé que le Mirage n'était pas taillé pour taper en très basse altitude dans DCS : même une balle de 7.62 peut lui infliger de lourds dégâts. Le problème est similaire sur le Viggen, mais celui-ci étant spécialisé dans le vol supersonique TBA, ça se passe généralement un peu mieux à condition que la mission soit taillée pour lui. Je crois que le Viggen a aussi une meilleurs assistance au tir (roquettes, bombes) grâce à son radar air-sol, ce qui peut éviter au pilote de voler à portée de canon AA.


Mon souci principal c'est la précision, que ce soit en CCIP ou en CCRP. Comme tu as un délai entre l'appui sur la détente et le largage effectif, à quel moment faut-il appuyer? Après je pense que si je veux me faire violence en CAS (je pensais pas, mais en fait c'est assez rigolo) va falloir prendre le A10C et potasser. Mais bon, je viens d'acheter le F18 que j'ai même pas encore testé, alors ça attendra.

Ce qui est cool avec le Mirage c'est que c'est l'archétype des premiers avions multirôles, "Jack of All Trade, Master of None". Il sait tout faire, mais pas bien. C'est super bien mis en avant dans sa campagne d'ailleurs, tu fais un peu d'attaque au sol au début pour dépanner mais rapidement les Tornados débarquent et prennent le relais, après quoi tu fais du CAP mais là aussi, les limites des Fox1 et de l'emport (franchement quand je me souviens des 8 AMRAAM sur F15C, je chiale avec les 2 S530) sont criantes face à des avions de supériorité aérienne comme le Mig29. Là la campagne te dit que tu vas être remplacé parce que ton petit Mirage 2000C commence à être dépassé par les missions à réaliser en cas de véritable conflit ouvert (par la 1/7, donc à priori Rafale, et des F-16 Belges), et j'en suis là. En tout cas c'est un excellent avion école, je suis bien content de l'avoir pris en 1e module "sérieux" sur DCS. Mais je pense qu'après une 2e campagne dans le Golfe, je vais passer à autre chose.

----------


## Flappie

Il nous manque juste un théâtre africain pour que le Mirage se mesure à des ennemis de sa taille : MiG-23/27, MiG-21, Su-22, Tu-22...

----------


## Bacab

> Il nous manque juste un théâtre africain pour que le Mirage se mesure à des ennemis de sa taille : MiG-23/27, MiG-21, Su-22, Tu-22...


Mirage F1 EQ aussi...

----------


## Tugais

Le МиГ 23 arrive, le МиГ 21 est déjà là et le Mirage F1 arrive aussi. On tient le bon bout !

Pour les frappes au sol en Mirage il faut se contenter de taper des infrastructures, dans ces conditions on peut remplir le travail sans problème que ce soit en CCIP ou CCRP (Qiou, as-tu connaissance du bouton "LENT" qui permet de régler la cadence du canon du Mirage ? Cela permet de tenir bien plus longtemps et d'éviter de se retrouver à seconde au bout de deux passes ?)

Par contre, concernant le _Master of none_ je souhaite mettre un bémol et revenir dans une mise en contexte du Mirage dans son époque. En Air-Air, le Mirage est l'un des adversaires les plus redoutables avec les Fox 1 les plus performants du jeu ; de plus, en cas de _merge_ et en dogfight gunzo, le Mirage reste encore aujourd'hui l'une des toutes meilleures plateformes sur DCS.

C'est vraiment un bel appareil, je suis en train de crever la gueule ouverte en attendant que Razbam veuille bien régler les soucis avec le module pour remonter dans la cabine.

----------


## Flappie

En parlant du M-2000C, RAZBAM va implémenter d'autres corrections demandées par l'Armée de l'Air : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...26#post4242826

----------


## Qiou87

@Tugais: tu as raison faut que je regarde ce truc de cadence. C'est sur le PCA je crois non?

@Flappie: sympa ces updates, ça fait plaisir de voir ce niveau de détail. Ce serait bien que l'AdA les autorise aussi à publier un 2000-5F pour les Fox3. Je sais, c'est beau de rêver.  ::): 

Sinon j'ai un truc bizarre et je comprends pas sur le 2000. Admettons que j'ai plusieurs cibles, j'engage en BVR, locke la cible sur mon VTB, vérifie qu'il est ennemi avec l'IFF, et quand je suis dans la zone optimale je tire mon 530. Tout va bien. Après avoir tiré mes deux 530, en général je suis à portée Magic et je switche dessus en basculant avec le CNM. J'obtiens un lock radar de la cible, mais je n'arrive pas à tirer. Je sais que le Magic est un missile IR mais normalement il peut aussi s'aider d'un lock radar pour trouver la cible. J'ai regardé des tutos mais en général ils parlent de tirer les Magic seuls, pas après un premier tir de 530. Parfois j'arrive à tirer les Magic en entendant clairement leur lock et en ayant le triangle sur l'appareil ennemi, mais parfois ça ne veut pas. Une idée de ce que je ne fais pas bien? La dernière fois j'ai dû basculer canon et sur un Tu-22 avec tourelle de queue c'est pas super simple.  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie: sympa ces updates, ça fait plaisir de voir ce niveau de détail. Ce serait bien que l'AdA les autorise aussi à publier un 2000-5F pour les Fox3. Je sais, c'est beau de rêver.


Vas-y, rêve.  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

> @Tugais: tu as raison faut que je regarde ce truc de cadence. C'est sur le PCA je crois non?
> 
> @Flappie: sympa ces updates, ça fait plaisir de voir ce niveau de détail. Ce serait bien que l'AdA les autorise aussi à publier un 2000-5F pour les Fox3. Je sais, c'est beau de rêver. 
> 
> Sinon j'ai un truc bizarre et je comprends pas sur le 2000. Admettons que j'ai plusieurs cibles, j'engage en BVR, locke la cible sur mon VTB, vérifie qu'il est ennemi avec l'IFF, et quand je suis dans la zone optimale je tire mon 530. Tout va bien. Après avoir tiré mes deux 530, en général je suis à portée Magic et je switche dessus en basculant avec le CNM. J'obtiens un lock radar de la cible, mais je n'arrive pas à tirer. Je sais que le Magic est un missile IR mais normalement il peut aussi s'aider d'un lock radar pour trouver la cible. J'ai regardé des tutos mais en général ils parlent de tirer les Magic seuls, pas après un premier tir de 530. Parfois j'arrive à tirer les Magic en entendant clairement leur lock et en ayant le triangle sur l'appareil ennemi, mais parfois ça ne veut pas. Une idée de ce que je ne fais pas bien? La dernière fois j'ai dû basculer canon et sur un Tu-22 avec tourelle de queue c'est pas super simple.


Ca fait un moment que je n'ai pas revoler sur le 2000 (avant les grosses modifications de Razbam), mais avant d'utiliser les Magic tu dois activer la tête IR, ça prend quelques minutes et je ne sais pas si par défaut quand tu commences en vol les têtes sont déjà activés. 


Concernant la modélisation des dégâts au sol, elle est correcte mais incorrecte en même temps. En fait, c'est comme si le jeu n'arrivait pas à simuler la mise hors combat. Dans les différents bouquins que j'ai pu lire sur les conflits post WW2 (c'est aussi vrai dans une certaine mesure pour les affrontements WW2). La plupart du temps les blindés sont mis hors de combat sans être détruit. Celui qui occupe le terrain en fin de bataille peut ainsi remettre en service assez rapidement les blindés endommagé. 
Par exemple, une bombe de 500kg qui tombe proche d'un char ne va pas le détruire mais l'onde de choc va blesser l'équipage et endommager les équipements fragiles (optiques, électronique). Donc le char est HS mais peut être réparé. Dans DCS le char est pleinement fonctionnel et continue de tirer, ce qui est illogique.

----------


## Flappie

ED a prévu d'implémenter un modèle de dommages aux unités terrestres, mais ça viendra après la fin de l'implémentation du modèle de dommage aux appareils WWII.
Pour les jets, ça viendra probablement après les unités terrestres.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ca fait un moment que je n'ai pas revoler sur le 2000 (avant les grosses modifications de Razbam), mais avant d'utiliser les Magic tu dois activer la tête IR, ça prend quelques minutes et je ne sais pas si par défaut quand tu commences en vol les têtes sont déjà activés.


Ok, merci pour cette piste. Peut-être qu'en effet mon souci vient du préchauffage ou que sais-je, et ça expliquerait pourquoi parfois j'arrive à tirer (mais jamais tout de suite). Faut que je trouve ça...

Trouvé, en fait il faut appuyer sur Magic Slave sinon t'as pas le droit de tirer.

----------


## Catel

Le reboot de Comanche de THQ Nordic annoncé l'an dernier est sorti (en accès anticipé...) sur Steam :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/879000/Comanche/

----------


## ze_droopy

> Le reboot de Comanche de THQ Nordic annoncé l'an dernier est sorti (en accès anticipé...) sur Steam :
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/879000/Comanche/


Waouh, un World of Helicopters... [sarcasm]Comment ça fait trop envie![/sarcasm]

----------


## frostphoenyx

Heliborne me parait plus réaliste que ça...

----------


## Crashy

On est presque au niveau d'un Descent là.

----------


## Flappie

Cette semaine, ED annonce revoir à la baisse la dispersion des canons de nombreux appareils, après avoir reçu de multiples remarques/critiques sur le sujet : sont revus les avions WWII, l'A-10C et le F-16C. Ils ont par contre insisté -hors newsletter- sur le fait que, pour eux, la dispersion du F/A-18C est réaliste, SME à l'appui. Le F-86F recevra lui aussi une màj relative à ses canons.

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battles: JDDN°244:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=905443


les premiers screens du C-47 Dakota prévu pour le moment en (AI) seulement. Avec l'espoir de le voir un jour pilotable...










Un message de Jason concernant l'équipe de développement face au Covid 19: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...from-the-team/


Et pour redonner un peu de baume au coeur, une période exceptionnelle de solde: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...-select-items/

----------


## Bacab

De retour de déplacement je me retrouve confiné pour 15 jours. Donc si ça vole mardi soir je veux bien en être en Harrier.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> De retour de déplacement je me retrouve confiné pour 15 jours. Donc si ça vole mardi soir je veux bien en être en Harrier.


Que si tu mets un masque sur TS  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Allez, je lance les inscriptions pour le mardi 17 mars, 21h (DCS stable) :

Flappie (Harrier ou Tomcat si Dieu Zan le veut)
Bacab (Harrier)
David (Hornet)
war-p (Hornet)
papagueff (Warthog ou Hornet)
Jok
Tux (Warthog ou M-2000C)
Vaught (M-2000C)

Probable :
Empnicolas
Zan
Kiloutyg

----------


## davidmontpellier

David (F18)

----------


## war-p

Étant donné que j'ai à nouveau un bureau, je pourrais vous rejoindre en F18  :;):

----------


## Flappie

OK, on volera donc sur Caucase.

----------


## Empnicolas

Potentiellement présent demain soir (pas sur à 100%)

----------


## partizan

Certainement là demain soir... et les 45 jours suivants...  ::ninja::

----------


## Elidji

Dites les gars j'essaye d'apprendre à me servir du TGP sur le F/A-18C et j'ai un petit problème pour réinitialiser la position.
Il me semble que une fois qu'on a verrouillé une cible il faut appuyer sur le même que bouton que le radar pour remettre le TGP en face de l'avion.

Je crois que j'ai réussi à le faire une fois mais depuis impossible de faire fonctionner ce bouton avec le TGP.
J'appuie dessus et il ne se passe rien, je dois éteindre et rallumer le TGP pour le réinitialiser.

Je joue sur l'OB, c'est un bug ou je loupe quelque chose qu'il faut faire avant ?

----------


## Kiloutyg

> Potentiellement présent demain soir (pas sur à 100%)


idem

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dites les gars j'essaye d'apprendre à me servir du TGP sur le F/A-18C et j'ai un petit problème pour réinitialiser la position.
> Il me semble que une fois qu'on a verrouillé une cible il faut appuyer sur le même que bouton que le radar pour remettre le TGP en face de l'avion.
> 
> Je crois que j'ai réussi à le faire une fois mais depuis impossible de faire fonctionner ce bouton avec le TGP.
> J'appuie dessus et il ne se passe rien, je dois éteindre et rallumer le TGP pour le réinitialiser.
> 
> Je joue sur l'OB, c'est un bug ou je loupe quelque chose qu'il faut faire avant ?


Touche : " c "

----------


## papagueff

papagueff présent soit A10c ou F18.

----------


## Jokletox

Je devrai être dispo également

----------


## Vaught

Sans doute présent en Mirage  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Pour ce soir, je vous propose de choisir entre ces 2 missions ci-dessous, sauf si quelqu'un a une mission Caucase sous le coude.


*The Tanks of August*, CAS + un peu de CAP (à éditer pour inclure du Mirage)

***********     FLIGHT HAWG (A-10C)      *****************
PRIMARY TARGET : search and destroy 2 russian columns incoming from Roki tunnel:
- WPT1 Sachhere - safe zone wait for green flag from ENFIELD
- WPT2 commence search of russian column from Djava
- WPT3 - WPT4 follow road Djava-Roki to WPT5 (Roki Tunnel)
SECONDARY TARGET: destroy any russian ground unit on road from DJAVA ARMY BASE to  GUFTA BRIDGE (WPT7)

*********   FLIGHT ENFIELD  (HARRIER)    *************
PRIMARY TARGET: 
- WPT1 : destroy GUFTA BRIDGE and Shilka in the vicinity 
- WPT2 : destroy Djava Army base - Sa8 - Strela 1 (GREEN FLAG FOR HAWG FLIGHT)
SECONDARY TARGET: destroy any russian ground unit on road from DJAVA FARP to  GUFTA BRIDGE

************   FLIGHT COLT  (F-18)    *****************
PRIMARY TARGET: 
- WPT1 attack all units inside Russian peacekeeper compound (GREEN FLAG FOR SPRINGFIELD FLIGHT )
- WPT2 destroy Russian Howitzer battery at Galuanta village
SECONDARY TARGET: destroy any russian ground unit in the vicinity of  RUSSIAN COMPOUND (WPT1)

*********  FLIGHT  FORD (F16) and  CHEVY (F18)  ***********
PRIMARY TARGET: 
-CAP EAST ZONE (WPT1) -  CAP WEAST ZONE (WPT3):Intercept ALL Russian bombers attacking attacking our airbases : beware of possible escort aircraft!!!
SECONDARY TARGET: search and destroy any russian HELICOPTER 

*********   FLIGHT SPRINGFIELD  (UH1H)    *************
PRIMARY TARGET: load ranger groups and transport them inside russian compound (WPT3) ; WAIT FOR GREEN FLAG FROM  COLT FLIGHT!!!


*Roki Challenge v1.3.2*, CAS + CAP (à éditer pour inclure du F-16)

As a BLUEFOR participant you must guarantee the Security Corridor safety and keep it clear from aggressions. Whenever a civilian is attacked there will be a report and mark on the map for CAS flights to investigate.
CAS operations will trigger REDFOR CAP, so you better have air cover.
Additionally, there are REDFOR military installations at the exit of the Roki Tunnel. Those installations are used as a logistics base for REDFOR supplies. That logistic base must be neutralised to stop REDFOR columns for 30 minutes.
Helicopters will play a big role, they can deliver Anti Tank troops to Tskhinvali, drop smoke signals and deploy armoured units or AAA to the frontline.

I've worked a lot on a system to make AFAC interaction feel more alive than the current implementations.
At mission start there will be an AFAC that will patrol the Tskhinvali area.
First things first, the player must "subscribe" to the AFAC via F10 menu radio option to get detection and AFAC position reports.

Once a target is detected the player should form up or get in the vicinity of the AFAC. To help idenfitication you can also ask the AFAC to shoot RED flares.
GET IN FORMATION WITH HIM and order "Smoke Targets", the AFAC will go to the nearest identified threat to mark it with smoke rockets.
This is not the usual "static smoke on target", the AFAC will actually run in and smoke the target with WP rockets and will keep smoking the target until ordered "Tasking Out".
When you are done with the target use the menu "Tasking out" and the AFAC will resume its own patrol, if it detects other targets the full cycle can restart.

----------


## Bacab

Les deux ont l'air pas mal mais je vote pour de l'imprévu avec Roki Challenge.

----------


## TuxFr78

Présent en A-10C ou 2000 en fonction de la mission

----------


## Vaught

Je ne serai pas là ce soir finalement... Désolé

----------


## nephyl

Enfin des amélioration du TGP du F-18 avec la possibilité de target là ou vise le vecteur vitesse et de slave sur un Waypoint

----------


## Flappie

Bilan de la mission "The Tanks of August" : 

+ de CAP qu'on ne pensait, et donc quelques pertes à déplorer.
Une très bonne surprise côté CAS : cibles ni trop faciles ni introuvables, des enregistrements audio sympas quand on largue, des AFAC au cas où.
Jok n'a pas pu monter à bord d'un appareil, et on n'a pas trouvé pourquoi...  :Emo:  Je t'envoie un MP pour retester tout ça, Jok.

----------


## Jokletox

> Jok n'a pas pu monter à bord d'un appareil, et on n'a pas trouvé pourquoi...  Je t'envoie un MP pour retester tout ça, Jok.


En effet, on règle ça demain  :;):

----------


## Loloborgo

Désolé de ne pas avoir été présent, cause 100% de présence au boulot, je viens à peine de rentrer  ::'(: 

Je viens de voir dans la journée que le F-16 était à -50% sur Steam, si des Canards attendaient une réduction c'est le moment! 

J'espère que vous avez bien volé, à charge de revanche de mon côté!  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Je viens de voir dans la journée que le F-16 était à -50% sur Steam, si des Canards attendaient une réduction c'est le moment!


En fait il est même gratuit à tester jusqu'à demain matin 8h. Je comprends pas trop la logique commerciale vu que ça a l'air d'être un module profondément incomplet et qu'il ne colle pas  à l'actualité d'ED (ils vont sortir une carte majoritairement aquatique et un DLC porte-avions, pourquoi ne pas promouvoir le F/A-18??).

Je vais peut-être l'installer en gratuit ce soir pour tester quand même, j'étais curieux de voir cette canopy bulle en VR. Mais bon j'ai aussi envie de finir mes campagnes en M2K, de me lancer en F/A-18... J'ai peur de tester le F-16 et de me laisser ambiancer alors que j'aurai pas le temps de m'y mettre après (et pas envie car il va encore beaucoup évoluer).

----------


## war-p

> Enfin des amélioration du TGP du F-18 avec la possibilité de target là ou vise le vecteur vitesse et de slave sur un Waypoint 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbyMr5enjqk


Ouais, j'ai vu ça hier soir aussi, c'est vraiment ce qu'il manquait, ça va vraiment devenir plus simple  ::):  Sinon la mission d'hier soir, après ma rencontre inopinée avec des 29, ça s'est globalement bien passé pour une reprise (3 mois sans toucher à des) Surtout que je suis normalement pas très fort en bvr et que j'ai plus du tout la symbologie et que je galère avec les modes du tws. J'ai même tiré sur un allié qui me criait "buddyspike"  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> En fait il est même gratuit à tester jusqu'à demain matin 8h. Je comprends pas trop la logique commerciale vu que ça a l'air d'être un module profondément incomplet et qu'il ne colle pas  à l'actualité d'ED (ils vont sortir une carte majoritairement aquatique et un DLC porte-avions, pourquoi ne pas promouvoir le F/A-18??).


Je pense qu'il a pour le moment moins de succès que le Hornet. Notre tableau des modules montre par exemple que 22 canards ont acheté le Hornet, contre 7 pour le Viper. Au niveau complétion, il rattrape rapidement le Hornet puisque les deux appareils partagent des technos communes.

Le Viper sera un avion de choix lors de la sortie de la map Syrie, dont on n'entend plus parler de puis un bout de temps.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Bilan de la mission "The Tanks of August" : 
> 
> + de CAP qu'on ne pensait, et donc quelques pertes à déplorer.
> Une très bonne surprise côté CAS : cibles ni trop faciles ni introuvables, des enregistrements audio sympas quand on largue, des AFAC au cas où.
> Jok n'a pas pu monter à bord d'un appareil, et on n'a pas trouvé pourquoi...  Je t'envoie un MP pour retester tout ça, Jok.


Mission plutôt pas mal effectivement
Je la referais bien en M-2000C  ::): 
L'option pannes aléatoires est activée ... je comprends mieux la succession de problèmes sur mon A-10C hier !

----------


## TuxFr78

> Je pense qu'il a pour le moment moins de succès que le Hornet. Notre tableau des modules montre par exemple que 22 canards ont acheté le Hornet, contre 7 pour le Viper. Au niveau complétion, il rattrape rapidement le Hornet puisque les deux appareils partagent des technos communes.
> 
> Le Viper sera un avion de choix lors de la sortie de la map Syrie, dont on n'entend plus parler de puis un bout de temps.


Le module est proposé à l'installation dans la stable et on peut l'essayer

----------


## Bacab

> Je pense qu'il a pour le moment moins de succès que le Hornet. Notre tableau des modules montre par exemple que 22 canards ont acheté le Hornet, contre 7 pour le Viper. Au niveau complétion, il rattrape rapidement le Hornet puisque les deux appareils partagent des technos communes.
> 
> Le Viper sera un avion de choix lors de la sortie de la map Syrie, dont on n'entend plus parler de puis un bout de temps.


En tout cas ça me fait beaucoup hésiter ces soldes... D'un coté le F-16C que je connais par cœur après mes nombreuses années sur Falcon BMS, de l'autre le F/A-18 que je ne connais pas du tout. Dans les deux cas c'est plutôt dans une optique A/A pour le reste j'ai le Harrier. Idéalement j'aurai bien pris le F-14 (qui se rapproche de ma période de prédilection) mais le prix reste dissuasif. Je vais m'accorder le temps de la réflexion.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Salut tout le monde, avec le petit -50% sur le F-16 j'ai craqué, mais quand je veux finaliser la commande, le site m'indique que j'ai déjà une licence pour ce produit, alors que je n'ai rien acheté depuis 1 an environ et encore moins précommandé un module. C'est un bug connu, ou alors Eagle Dynamic dans son extrème générosité m'a offert le F-16?  :B): 

Le screen lors de la finalisation de commande:

----------


## Olis

En fait tout les 2 jours un des modules est à 50%

----------


## Bopnc

> En fait il est même gratuit à tester jusqu'à demain matin 8h. Je comprends pas trop la logique commerciale vu que ça a l'air d'être un module profondément incomplet et qu'il ne colle pas  à l'actualité d'ED (ils vont sortir une carte majoritairement aquatique et un DLC porte-avions, pourquoi ne pas promouvoir le F/A-18??).


Si j'ai bien compris la newsletter, c'est quasi tous les modules qui vont passer gratuits successivement dans les semaines qui viennent :
March 18-19: F-16C
March 20-21: F/A-18C
March 22-23: F-14B (UH-1H)
March 24-25: JF-17
March 26-27: A-10C
March 28-29: AV-8B
March 30-31: M-2000C
April 1-2: Spitfire
April 3-4: Mustang
April 5-6: Fw 190 A8
April 7-8: Bf 109 K4
April 9-10: Persian Gulf Map
April 11-12: Nevada Map
April 13-14: F-86
April 15-16: MiG-15
April 17-18: Black Shark Ka-50

Notez les dates si un appareil vous intéressait.

----------


## Qiou87

L'initiative est louable si c'est sur tout le catalogue, c'est un bon moyen de stimuler les ventes et de laisser tester des trucs différents. Si à chaque fois c'est accompagné d'un -50%, c'est bien. Merci pour l'information!

----------


## Flappie

> Salut tout le monde, avec le petit -50% sur le F-16 j'ai craqué, mais quand je veux finaliser la commande, le site m'indique que j'ai déjà une licence pour ce produit, alors que je n'ai rien acheté depuis 1 an environ et encore moins précommandé un module. C'est un bug connu, ou alors Eagle Dynamic dans son extrème générosité m'a offert le F-16? 
> 
> Le screen lors de la finalisation de commande:
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/03/18/732...1570334d3b.jpg


Je suppose qu'il faut que tu désactives la licence temporaire qui t'est accordée ingame, dans le panneau des modules.

----------


## Qiou87

Y'a même un petit trailer bien fait pour l'occasion:

----------


## Bacab

> En tout cas ça me fait beaucoup hésiter ces soldes... D'un coté le F-16C que je connais par cœur après mes nombreuses années sur Falcon BMS, de l'autre le F/A-18 que je ne connais pas du tout. Dans les deux cas c'est plutôt dans une optique A/A pour le reste j'ai le Harrier. Idéalement j'aurai bien pris le F-14 (qui se rapproche de ma période de prédilection) mais le prix reste dissuasif. Je vais m'accorder le temps de la réflexion.


Ah non en fait, j'ai fait 5 min de BVR en F-15C et toute ma volonté de refaire de l'AA dans DCS a disparu à nouveau  ::trollface:: 
Le tir d'AIM-7 a 15 NM avec le missile qui loft (sans raison, à 15 NM en FF tiré à Mach 1++ il avait assez d'énergie pour y aller tout droit) qui du coup approche sa cible en look-down et qui se fait donc proprement notché c'est quand même génial. Sans compté que même sans le décrochage le loft lui aurait fait faire une manœuvre à fort facteur de charge pour se remettre sur la cible.

----------


## Olis

Le mirage 2000 est toujours cassé ? (J'ai essayer le training AA et pas moyen)

----------


## Qiou87

> Le mirage 2000 est toujours cassé ? (J'ai essayer le training AA et pas moyen)


Heu, non, quasiment tout marche dessus. Y'a quelques bugs mais ils ne sont pas majeurs. Possible que les missions AA ne soient pas mises à jour depuis les derniers gros changements ; jette plutôt un oeil à YT et aux tutoriels qu'on y trouve, en vérifiant qu'ils sont de septembre 2019 ou plus récent car l'avion a été fortement modifié. Y'a encore des choses à réparer dessus (et dans la campagne, M13, je viens de me rendre compte qu'elle marche pas car le JTAC se fait tuer en début de mission) mais c'est bien peu au final.

T'as bloqué sur quoi? Je peux peut-être aider, j'ai enchaîné presque 20h de vol dessus ces dernières semaines.

----------


## Olis

J'ai re essayé le training AA, et quand je prépare le 530 j'ai une panne, pas possible de locker, je suis en stable

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

Je crois que les missions d'entrainements du mirage ne prennent pas en compte les récentes mises à jour du module, dont le système d'armement.

----------


## Tugais

> Le mirage 2000 est toujours cassé ? (J'ai essayer le training AA et pas moyen)


Le Mirage est cassé de partout et ne représente pas une simulation de l'appareil. Voici une liste des bugs les plus importants touchant le Mirage 2000 depuis le mois de Septembre dernier :

AG weapons: going into attack mode triggers AA radar close combat mode.radar elevation control bugged: you can't trust the min/ max altitude values next to radar cursor as soon as you move up/ down the scan zone.TWS: detect only one target.Bore sight mode: offset to the rightVertical scan: offset to the right. vertically it scans +/-15° instead of -10°/+50°SVI & vertical scan (depending on selected weapon) are triggered before bore sight.You can change radar range in close combat mode (it should be 10Nm scale only)The radar screen displays line number setting even when using 1 line mode (like displays 4 in TWS which is 1 line only...it should not)The symbols used to identify contacts on top or bottom line (V with wings or under lined) are now unusable. Like target at the same altitude, radar elevation 0° on 4 lines scan mode. The contacts should be detected on line 2 & 3 (with overlap). So it should be displayed as simple V. Currently it's switching between V with wings and VWaypoint positions are bugged. Waypoints don't appear in the game world where you set them in the ME. This, coupled with #1, makes IP bombing useless. It also means the Mirage cannot drop on a waypoint or perform any cold war style strike mission.IP bombing is not consent to release like it should be.

Pardon pour l'anglais, c'est une liste que j'ai compilé dans un post que j'ai écris sur les forums d'ED et j'ai la flemme de la traduire. Ce sont des éléments rapportés par des utilisateurs du Mirage 2000 qui volent presque exclusivement sur cet appareil depuis sa sortie en 2015 (quoi qu'à l'heure actuelle, tous ces utilisateurs ont laissé tomber l'appareil en raison du nombre trop important de bugs/incohérences en attendant de voir si Razbam tiendra sa troisième promesse consécutive pour finaliser l'appareil avant la fin de l'année).

Maintenant tu peux toujours voler sur l'appareil et te débrouiller avec les approximations, erreurs de modélisation des systèmes ; l'appareil volera en effet, cependant ce n'est pas en l'état une simulation de Mirage 2000.

----------


## Olis

Merci, oui il vole, mais le reste est, on va dire, moyen, je vais passer sur un autre avion alors en attendant

----------


## Qiou87

Le Supercarrier de DCS décalé au 15/04 pour sa sortie en EA. Ils détaillent de façon très ouverte ce qu'il leur reste à régler. Pas de F14 à la sortie en EA.

Et le programme des soldes du jeu sur Steam est modifié en 2 blocs de 2 semaines, ce sera plus facile de choper ce qui intéresse.

----------


## Aghora

Bon avec ces soldes j'ai bien envie de m'acheter le F-18 et la carte Golfe Persique. Et me remettre à voler.

Mais je maîtrise toujours pas le A-10C, par manque de temps etc.

Et de même, le F-16 a l'air pas mal non plus...

Entre le F-18 et le F-16 qui sont tous les deux multirôles, pour un investissement moyen en temps, vous conseillerez quoi ?

----------


## Flappie

Si les porte avions te laissent froid, prends le F-16.
Sinon, c'est dur de choisir. Le F-18 opère en pleine mer, a deux moteurs mais ceux ci sont poussifs, lents à réagir.
Le F-16 est léger donc réactif, et il a un canopy bulle mais il ne traverse pas les mers...

----------


## Aghora

Et est ce que tous les deux demandent le même investissement en temps pour apprendre à s'en servir ? Remarque, je suppose que c'est la même avionique que dans le A-10C, avec des profils d'armes et tout ?

----------


## Bacab

> Et est ce que tous les deux demandent le même investissement en temps pour apprendre à s'en servir ? Remarque, je suppose que c'est la même avionique que dans le A-10C, avec des profils d'armes et tout ?


Je ne peux parler que du F-16 (et encore celui modélisé par Falcon). Le système a des similitudes avec celui de l'A-10C (principe du SOI par ex.) mais aussi beaucoup de différences entre autre parce que le F-16 apporte quelque chose de complètement absent à l'A-10C :un radar.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Le F16 est plus accessible mais encore beaucoup moins complet que le F18. Je le trouve bien plus agréable à voler mais je préfère les petits monomoteurs vitaminés. Il manque encore quand même de beaucoup de choses pour être pleinement jouable, surtout le SEAD pour moi.

----------


## Aghora

Merci, et la map Golfe Persique, elle apporte des choses intéressantes ?

----------


## Flappie

Le Golfe Persique, c'est un peu Cliffs of Dover au pays du pétrole. Tu y trouves :
- une mer qui sépare deux pays avec des politiques radicalement opposées : l'Iran et les EAU
- du sable à la place de l'herbe, partout
- de nombreuses petites îles, la plupart étant dotées d'une base
- de nombreuses bases de part et d'autre du golfe
- des tempêtes de sable (qui ressemble encore beaucoup à... du brouillard jaune)
- quelques grandes villes avec tout plein de bâtiments (Bandar Abbas, Dubaï...)
- et beaucoup, beaucoup de désert : du plat insipide côté EAU (le peu de relief au nord est situé en Oman), et de très beaux reliefs côté Iran

C'est la map qu'on a le plus utilisée en multi depuis sa sortie, les mardis soirs. On repasse sur le Caucase de temps à autres pour accueillir ceux qui ne possèdent pas Persian Gulf, et aussi parfois quand on en a marre de manger du sable.
Maintenant, question durée de vie, je classerais les maps ainsi, du mieux au moins bien :

1. Caucase (terrain très varié, plusieurs saisons, grande étendue)
2a. Syrie (à venir, mais on sait pas quand : plusieurs pays survolés, beaucoup de grandes villes, mix herbe-sable)
2b. Persian Gulf (terrain assez varié, grandes villes, grande étendue mais que du sable)
3. Nevada (Las Vegas, terrain d'entraînement de l'OTAN, petite étendue et en plus que du sable)
4. Normandie (cocorico pour les franchouillard, bien pour les hélicos et la WWII)

Je précise que je ne possède pas la map Normandie.

----------


## partizan

Un peu comme la future carte Syrie. Dépaysante et sympa pour des missions variées.

Édit : grilled (et par un Flappie consciencieux et loquace  :;):

----------


## Aghora

Je vais donc me la prendre, un peu marre du Caucase et les cibles au sol invisibles.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je vais donc me la prendre, un peu marre du Caucase et les cibles au sol invisibles.


Je trouve aussi la carte du golfe très sympa. En plus Baltic_Dragon, qui a fait la campagne (excellente) du M2K, s'est mis à bosser dessus. Une première 1/2 campagne est déjà disponible pour le module M2K (gratuitement), "Coup d'Etat". Je l'ai commencée et je la trouve vraiment bien, au même niveau que son boulot sur la map Caucase. C'est agréable pour changer de Vaziani (j'ai fait 2 campagnes d'affilée depuis Vaziani, j'en ai un peu marre  ::lol:: ).

La carte Nevada semble avoir plus de DLCs "campagne" pour l'instant, mais c'est toujours un peu la même chose (Red flag). Y'a moyen de faire pleins de trucs sympas sur la map Golfe. Et même en vol libre, les gratte-ciels c'est assez fun.

Edit : Flappie la map Syrie a l’air assez loin en sortie si j’en crois le forum ED (dommage car le potentiel en scénarios est énorme). Pareil pour les Falklands de Razbam aussi. Cette année on aura la map gratos des Mariannes aussi, pour aller se baigner vu le peu de terre présent sur la zone.

----------


## Aghora

Bon...

J'ai acheté le F-16C. Seulement deux tutos. Et pas de config pour mon X-52.

Y a t il des guides de configuration et des tutos aussi pour ce jet ?

----------


## Flappie

Il n'y a pas encore de profil X52 uploadé sur le site de DCS, mais tu peux toujours t'inspirer des confs des autres HOTAS en image.

Mieux : tu peux t'inspirer d'un profil X52 pour Falcon 4, vu qu'il s'agit du même appareil.  :;):  Celui-ci par exemple : 1, 2

Et quand le guide de Chuck consacré au F-16 sortira, tu auras une autre référence à te mettre sous la dent.

Pour les tutos en vidéo :

Tutos officiels de DCS
Les "1 minute" de Laobi (faut être vif avec la pause)
Red Kite (là, ce sont des vidéos plus longues)

----------


## Aghora

Merci beaucoup !

EDIT : le F-16C n'a pas de Trim Reset ???

----------


## cdarylb

Salut les canards !

Pour ceux qui ne l'avaient pas encore vu, -50% sur Steam pour la majorité des appareils, j'en ai profité pour prendre le F16. Je trouve qu'il se traîne par rapport au Mirage 2000, c'est juste une impression ?

Flappie, il me semble que tu avais pas mal de missions faites maison à partager, tu les as réunies quelques part ?

Stay safe !

----------


## Flappie

Salut Dario, j'ai essentiellement des missions multi. Tu risques de galérer seul !  :^_^: 
La majorité de nos missions sont dans le gestionnaire de fichiers de notre TS (section "Accueil"). Envoie-moi un MP si tu galères pour les récupérer.

----------


## cdarylb

Merci Flappie, bon effectivement tout seul ça ne va pas le faire :D mais je vais quand même jeter un coup d'oeil histoire de me faire la main sur l'éditeur.

Mon Mirage 2000c me rend fou, il est d'une beauté <3. Des bruits courent sur un éventuel Mirage F1...

----------


## Flappie

> Merci Flappie, bon effectivement tout seul ça ne va pas le faire :D mais je vais quand même jeter un coup d'oeil histoire de me faire la main sur l'éditeur.
> 
> Mon Mirage 2000c me rend fou, il est d'une beauté <3. Des bruits courent sur un éventuel Mirage F1...
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/03/22/cb4...5e7bcff371.png


Les bruits ne courent pas, ils marchent à pas très lent, et ça se passe chez Aviodev (post de 2017, pas de news depuis).  

Chez RAZBAM, on nous promet d'éventuels 2000-5 et 2000-D.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bacab

> Les bruits ne courent pas, ils marchent à pas très lent, et ça se passe chez Aviodev (post de 2017, pas de news depuis).  
> 
> Chez RAZBAM, on nous promet d'éventuels 2000-5 et 2000-D.


Qu'ils finissent déjà le Harrier, Le 2000C, le F-15E et le Mig-23MLA qu'ils ont dans les cartons. Le 2000-5 et le D j'y crois moyennement à part en tant qu'AI parce que soit on nous demande de nous prendre la tête pour pas grand chose au taf, soit ces avions ne sont pas près de voir leurs docs déclassifiés.

----------


## Flappie

> Le 2000-5 et le D j'y crois moyennement à part en tant qu'AI parce que soit on nous demande de nous prendre la tête pour pas grand chose au taf, soit ces avions ne sont pas près de voir leurs docs déclassifiés.


Tout dépend de l'importance pour l'AdA de bénéficier d'un simu 2000-D/2000-5 gratos... On le saura un jour. Mais si ça peux te "rassurer", je doute que RAZBAM temrine son 2000-C en 2020. On a le temps de voir venir la fin du classifié sur ces deux appareils.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Tout dépend de l'importance pour l'AdA de bénéficier d'un simu 2000-D/2000-5 gratos...


Euh, ça m'étonnerait que ça marche comme ça 


Envoyé de mon RMX1971 en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## Apache

Salut !

J'ai bien envie de me remettre à DCS, ça fait des années que je n'y ai pas touché et là je suis un peu perdu.

Si j'ai bien compris, les modules sur le shop de DCS World sont incompatibles avec Steam, mais si j'achète sur Steam les clés sont-elles valides sur le standalone de DCS ?

----------


## Flappie

> Si j'ai bien compris, les modules sur le shop de DCS World sont incompatibles avec Steam, mais si j'achète sur Steam les clés sont-elles valides sur le standalone de DCS ?


Salut à toi.  ::): 
Oui, tu as bien résumé. Pour le détail, ça se passe ici : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...ort/faq/steam/

----------


## Qiou87

> Tout dépend de l'importance pour l'AdA de bénéficier d'un simu 2000-D/2000-5 gratos... On le saura un jour. Mais si ça peux te "rassurer", je doute que RAZBAM temrine son 2000-C en 2020. On a le temps de voir venir la fin du classifié sur ces deux appareils.


Razbam a bien été mandaté par l’AdA pour faire ces modules mais ils sont pour eux, pas pour le grand public. Après ils auront peut-être un accord moyennant quelques ajustements liés au secret défense. Après un 2000-D avec navigateur ne m’intéresse pas, le -5 serait génial pour le fox3 mais vu qu’il est encore en service actif on va pouvoir se brosser je suppose.

Vu tous les changements du C dans les dernières bêta (suite à des demandes de l’AdA) je ne pense pas que ce soit le bon moment pour se mettre à ce module. Mais je cracherai pas dessus pour autant, les campagnes de baltic_dragon fournies avec sont mes meilleurs souvenirs dans DCS jusqu’ici.

----------


## Tugais

Beaucoup d'informations erronées concernant le Mirage 2000-5 (le Diesel n'est qu'un projet contrairement au -5 qui a été confirmé de multiples fois par Razbam).

Le Mirage 2000-5 (ou D si il voit le jour) ne sera pas un appareil réalisé uniquement pour l'Armée de l'Air. Si ces modules voient le jour dans un environnement DCS ce seront des modules disponibles auprès des joueurs. La raison ? L'Armée de l'Air souhaite faire financer le développement de ces modules par les joueurs et non par un programme de financement.

Pour Razbam, la faisabilité d'un -5 n'est pas conditionné à un "si" mais à un "quand". Dassault Aviation a commencé à discuter directement avec l'Armée de l'Air à propos d'une collaboration, une première pour cet industriel qui jusque là n'hésitait pas à lâcher ses avocats auprès des personnes se lançant dans la modélisation de leurs avions dans diverses simulations.

Quand au degrés de simulation des différents systèmes, l'Armée de l'Air se fiche que leur module DCS ne colle pas précisément à la réalité. Ce qu'ils recherchent avant tout c'est de mettre en situation plusieurs pilotes en même temps au sein d'une COMAO afin de les former aux procédures. La boutonnique et les perf' précises, les pilotes les travaillent dans les simulateurs de chez Dassault (mais qui eux ne permettent pas de mettre en place facilement la mise en réseau de nombreux pilotes).

Autre point intéressant du projet avec l'Armée de l'Air, tous les appareils de l'Armée de l'Air sont désormais présents sur les PC de l'AA. Le pôle qui s'occupe du projet et qui fait le lien Razbam/AA est en train de discuter avec la hiérarchie pour autoriser sa diffusion auprès du public et qui sait, l'intégrer officiellement dans DCS. La réponse dans les mois à venir, croisons les doigts.

----------


## Qiou87

Merci pour tes infos, tu sembles avoir bien suivi le sujet. J'avoue que si un tel module (-5) sortait je l'acheterai sans trop hésiter non plus. Le Mirage de DCS malgré ses bugs actuels est un vrai plaisir à piloter sérieusement. J'ai testé le F-16 cette semaine et mouef, je suis vite revenu dans le Mirage. Même pour faire du vol pur je le trouve sérieusement agréable à placer ; en faisant l'idiot entre les gratte-ciels de Dubai je me suis pris à le passer dans des endroits où c'était chaud (genre la pointe du Burj Al Arab) et c'est vraiment kiffant (surtout en VR).

Quelques remarques:
- le problème des simulateurs des constructeurs (valable pour l'aviation civile mais je suppose également pour le militaire), c'est le coût exorbitant à l'heure. Combiné à l'aspect multi-utilisateurs dans un environnement réseau que fourni DCS, ça fait 2 bonnes raisons d'utiliser DCS sur des entraînements. Effectivement les perfs des systèmes et appareils n'importent pas trop tant que c'est "à peu près" comme les vrais. Je note dans les derniers changelogs réclamés par l'AdA qu'ils ont quand même un souci que les boutons et les systèmes aient un fonctionnement conformes à l'appareil original.
- dans ton dernier point, tu parles d'un genre d'asset pack Armée de l'Air?
- je me demande dans quelle mesure l'Armée de l'Air ne pourrait pas se servir de DCS comme d'un vecteur promotionnel de recrutement aussi. Je sais qu'on a pas beaucoup de pilotes de chasse en France, mais on a vu d'autres domaines profiter de la simulation pour faire émerger des talents (je pense au sport auto par ex.) et recruter. Après je sais pas à quel point c'est critique, s'ils ont déjà 600 candidats pour 20 places par an, ils s'en fichent sans doute.

----------


## Tugais

> [...]Je note dans les derniers changelogs réclamés par l'AdA qu'ils ont quand même un souci que les boutons et les systèmes aient un fonctionnement conformes à l'appareil original.
> - dans ton dernier point, tu parles d'un genre d'asset pack Armée de l'Air?
> - je me demande dans quelle mesure l'Armée de l'Air ne pourrait pas se servir de DCS comme d'un vecteur promotionnel de recrutement aussi. Je sais qu'on a pas beaucoup de pilotes de chasse en France, mais on a vu d'autres domaines profiter de la simulation pour faire émerger des talents (je pense au sport auto par ex.) et recruter. Après je sais pas à quel point c'est critique, s'ils ont déjà 600 candidats pour 20 places par an, ils s'en fichent sans doute.


Oui, ce sont des éléments qui n'avaient pas été relevé dans un premier temps car le 2/5 n'est pas très pointilleux sur tous les aspects du module. Pour faire court, j'ai été à l'origine d'un shit storm entre Razbam et l'équipe qui gère le projet de l'AA et ça a fait bouger les lignes par la suite grâce à des inputs communiqués par le biais de notre escadron de chasse virtuel entre autres. Le développement a repris avec Larry ; Leonardo le dernier arrivé de l'équipe qui ne devait bosser que sur le Mirage est parti le 5 Décembre dernier sur un nouveau projet non communiqué (pas le -5 ou le D, je préfère préciser).

Oui, il y a bien un asset pack Armée de l'Air qui a été créé spécialement pour les entrainements de l'AA, le tout c'est de savoir si il sera un jour distribué publiquement. Il n'y a pas d'informations confidentielles liées à ces appareils, c'est essentiellement des modèles 3D et peut-être un semblant de modèle de vol qui se rapproche de ce dont les appareils sont capables. Peut-être que le faible niveau de fidélité sera suffisant pour que ça débarque chez nous ? Allumez les cierges.

Je ne connais pas le nombre de prétendants pour intégrer l'AA, les chiffres sont publics si je ne m'abuse. Par contre, l'intérêt de la simulation de vol pour créer des vocations, existe bien. Au sein de l'EC virtuel auquel je suis rattaché, un de nos membres nous a quitté il y a quelques mois à peine car il a passé les qualif' pour suivre une formation de pilote. D'autres pilotes sont d'abord passés par Falcon 4 ou DCS plus jeunes avant de se tourner vers cette vocation. Dans notre groupe nous avons du personnel de l'AA dont des contrôleurs aériens ou équipage AWACS. Il y a une quinzaine d'années, la simulation de vol faisait encore sourire dans les EM, désormais, la génération qui a grandit avec ce genre de support commence à atteindre des postes à responsabilités et réalisent le bénéfice que peut apporter ce genre de plateforme, c'est l'une des raison pour laquelle le 2/5 Ile de France s'est lancé dans un projet commun avec Razbam et raison pour laquelle l'AA s'intéresse à d'éventuels futurs modules.

----------


## papagueff

On vole demain soir les amis ? si oui, je tenterais bien le F18 avec les agm 65e soit avec JTAC, soit avec le flir histoire de voir si j'ai compris le maniement du binz. OKéééééééé!

----------


## Flappie

Oui, bien sûr qu'on volera.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Allez, j'officialise le truc pour faire venir les ouailles :

*Soirée du 24 mars 2020 : DCS (stable)*

papagueff
Flappie (Harrier ou Tomcat RIO)
Bacab (Harrier)
Empnicolas
Tux
David (Hornet)
Zan
Dusty (Tomcat pilote ou Hornet)
war-p (Hornet)

----------


## Bacab

J'en serai en Harrier !

----------


## Empnicolas

Normalement présent mais pas forcément présent pile à 21h.

----------


## TuxFr78

Présent aussi

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Allez, j'officialise le truc pour faire venir les ouailles :
> 
> *Soirée du 24 mars 2020 : DCS (stable)*
> 
> papagueff
> Flappie (Harrier ou Tomcat RIO)
> Bacab (Harrier)
> Empnicolas


david (F18)

----------


## partizan

Itoo

----------


## ze_droopy

Je vais essayer!  ::lol::  J'ai même le F16 mais je n'ai as encore mis les fesses dedans... Donc plutôt F14 si RIO esseulé ou F18.

----------


## war-p

Je serai là en principe en f18  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Je serai là en principe en f18


OK, toujours pas Persian Gulf ? (profites-en, il est pas cher)

----------


## war-p

Non.

----------


## Flappie

Alors pour ce soir, je propose de rejouer une chouette mission de Nico, en Caucase donc ("Désencerclement de ville"). Y'aura PLEIN de CAS, et aussi pas mal de CAP.

----------


## war-p

Arf désolé de prévenir un peu tard, mais je ne pourrai pas être des vôtres ce soir  ::(:  Désolé pour le dérangement.

----------


## Flappie

Pas de souci, merci d'avoir prévenu.

----------


## Flappie

C'est bon, j'ai downgradé mon serveur dédié vers la stable pour mardi prochain.

----------


## Bacab

Souvenir de ce formidable duel à l'issue fatale pour les deux protagonistes !

----------


## Flappie

Et dire qu'il me restait un Sidearm sous le coude... j'aurais dû monter, puis piquer sur son dos en lâchant le fauve au dernier moment !  ::lol::

----------


## TuxFr78

Très bonne petite mission hier soir
A refaire en CAS pour ma part

----------


## Flappie

Quelques screens WIP du module DCS: Mi-24P à venir chez HeliSimmer.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Quelques screens WIP du module DCS: Mi-24P à venir chez HeliSimmer.


Mon héli préféré depuis Red Alert  ::wub::

----------


## partizan

:Bave: 


Early Access Scheduled Release: *15 April* 2020

----------


## jfamiens

Bonsoir,

Deux questions pour ceux qui maitrisent le FA-18, je me suis crée une mission "Ravitaillement" afin de m'exercer (première utilisation de l'éditeur de mission): j'arrive à contacter le TKR (TCN) et j'arrive bien à allumer la radio (j'entends la première communication radio avec l'indicatif que j'ai donné au TKR) mais il m'est impossible de contacter via le menu radio (non disponible) - ai je loupé quelque chose dans l'éditeur ?

Ensuite, malgré des dizaines de test et la lecture du Guide de Chuck pour les 2/3 astuces sur l'opération, je n'arrive pas à doser la manette pour avoir une vitesse légèrement supérieure pour me positionner correctement - vous auriez une astuce (genre "pour un vol droit, tu dois être à XX % RPM pour ne plus prendre ou perdre de la vitesse ?) 

Merci

----------


## ze_droopy

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Deux questions pour ceux qui maitrisent le FA-18, je me suis crée une mission "Ravitaillement" afin de m'exercer (première utilisation de l'éditeur de mission): j'arrive à contacter le TKR (TCN) et j'arrive bien à allumer la radio (j'entends la première communication radio avec l'indicatif que j'ai donné au TKR) mais il m'est impossible de contacter via le menu radio (non disponible) - ai je loupé quelque chose dans l'éditeur ?
> 
> Ensuite, malgré des dizaines de test et la lecture du Guide de Chuck pour les 2/3 astuces sur l'opération, je n'arrive pas à doser la manette pour avoir une vitesse légèrement supérieure pour me positionner correctement - vous auriez une astuce (genre "pour un vol droit, tu dois être à XX % RPM pour ne plus prendre ou perdre de la vitesse ?) 
> Merci


Pour la première partie c'est surprenant que tu n'ais plus le menu. Il ne te répondra plus avant que tu sois en position de pre-contact, à quelques dizaines de mètres de la perche, mais tu devrais toujours avoir le menu. Je testerai dqp pour voir s'il y a un bug.
Pour la deuxième partie, il n'y a pas de réglage magique, c'est bien la difficulté. Il va falloir corriger avec la manette constamment pour garder ton "agilité" de réglage en vitesse. Contrairement à l'appontage, il faut faire de toutes petites corrections, et anticiper ce qu'elle va produire, pour préparer la correction suivante, etc...

[edit]
J'ai vérifié (sur la stable), le Tanker me répond jusqu'au contact sans problème.
Assure-toi d'avoir paramétrer le ravitailleur comme ceci:

----------


## Qiou87

J'adore le sens de l'humour du générateur de mission rapide de DCS. Après quelques missions d'entraînement/tutoriel sur le F/A-18, je me lance pour faire un peu d'A/A et voir si j'ai compris l'emploi du AIM-9 et du AIM-120. En fait ça va c'est pas très éloigné du F-15C que je connais bien.

Donc je crée une mission, je décolle, pleins de bogeys c'est super! Alors, sélection AIM-120... Comment ça zéro? Ah, il a dû me mettre des Sparrows, pas grave, sélection AIM-7... Zéro aussi? Attend je suis en full fox2? Ok... Ah non, j'ai pas d'AIM9 non plus. Je mets la page emport sur le DDI - ah ouais, je suis lisse. Bien joué le jeu, 8 Su-27 et Mig-29 en face et tu me files que le canon.  :Facepalm:  Heureusement qu'on peut éditer une mission auto-générée pour se mettre de l'emport.

Bon par contre c'est vraiment un ordinateur volant ce truc. Mon prochain avion ce sera pas un F-16 ou un truc du genre, j'envisage même un retour aux sources genre Mig-21 ou F86F. Même à la limite un truc sans radar et juste canons (Mig19?), bien analogique, ça pourrait m'amuser. J'y suis pas (je veux d'abord apprendre tout le F/A-18 et faire 1-2 campagnes) mais je pense que ça ira dans ce sens-là. J'ai testé le Tomcat lors de la journée gratos d'ailleurs, je l'ai trouvé top. Le même en single-seater je le prenais direct, achat irrationnel et tout. Ce qui m'embête c'est qu'en solo et en VR, l'utilisation de Jester était bien lourde (le jeu asservit le pointeur de la souris au centre de la vision, donc pour commander Jester faut tourner la tête, c'est vraiment pas agréable). Dommage parce qu'il est superbe ce jet, et facile à comprendre (j'ai pu faire un peu de CCIP en mission rapide rien qu'avec mes bases sur M2K).

----------


## Bopnc

> Ce qui m'embête c'est qu'en solo et en VR, l'utilisation de Jester était bien lourde (le jeu asservit le pointeur de la souris au centre de la vision, donc pour commander Jester faut tourner la tête, c'est vraiment pas agréable). Dommage parce qu'il est superbe ce jet, et facile à comprendre (j'ai pu faire un peu de CCIP en mission rapide rien qu'avec mes bases sur M2K).


Alors perso j'aime bien ce mécanisme avec la tète, je trouve ça plus rapide que d'attraper la souris (surtout dans les situations un peu chaudes). mais ceci dit, il me semble que tu as une option pour enlever l'asservissement du pointeur Jester au casque, et le remettre sur la souris (la même que pour le track-IR, si je me souviens bien).

----------


## Tugais

Qiou, si tu as des envies d'appareils analogiques avec pas trop de systèmes électronique, as-tu jeté un œil au F-5 ? Petit et ultra maniable, c'est un appareil super nerveux qui pourrait répondre à ton envie. C'est le premier appareil sur lequel j'ai volé sur DCS pendant près d'un an non stop avant de passer sur le Mirage, j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé.

----------


## Qiou87

> Qiou, si tu as des envies d'appareils analogiques avec pas trop de systèmes électronique, as-tu jeté un œil au F-5 ? Petit et ultra maniable, c'est un appareil super nerveux qui pourrait répondre à ton envie. C'est le premier appareil sur lequel j'ai volé sur DCS pendant près d'un an non stop avant de passer sur le Mirage, j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé.


Tu veux dire le Mig-28?  ::lol::  Pour tout dire, j'y ai carrément pensé, en plus il est très beau (l'avion, le module je sais pas). Le truc dommage c'est qu'il est pas dans les trucs en essai gratuit sur 2 jours. Y'a le F86F et le Mig15. En fait ce qui m'ennuie c'est l'adéquation avec les théâtres, les trucs de la guerre de Corée ou du Vietnam faudrait un terrain adapté pour que les missions soient crédibles un minimum. Le F5 je sais pas trop où il a été engagé.
Un truc qui m'influencera aussi pas mal, sur ce fameux choix du zinc "analogique", c'est une campagne de qualité. Baltic_dragon fait les campagnes pour Razbam si j'ai bien compris, sauf que leur souci c'est la finition des modules. Mais des campagnes de ce niveau, scriptées et variées, qui te donnent vraiment l'impression de participer à un bout de conflit et pas juste "décolle, tire tes 8 fox3 après un vol linéaire de 50nm, rentre à la base".

D'ailleurs j'ai remarqué un truc: j'ai beaucoup appris grâce aux limitations du Mirage avec ses Fox1.  L'énergie initiale que l'avion donne au missile, l'importance de guider son missile proprement et de tirer avec un bon aspect de la cible... Le F-15C je l'utilisais quasiment comme un avion de Ace Combat quoi, verrouille-tire-cible suivante. Quand tu as 2 Fox1 et 2 Fox2 tu cherches à vachement maximiser tes chances de toucher, les tirs sont beaucoup plus réfléchis. Et à la fin c'est transposable. Hier soir dans ma fameuse mission contre 8 appareils ennemis + 2 Ka-50 (une fois que j'ai pu coller des missiles sous mes ailes  ::lol:: ), malgré la présence d'ailiers je suis rentré avec 8 kills parce que je savais quand tirer, quelle cible choisir... C'était vachement gratifiant de me rendre compte des progrès que j'ai fait en tant que pilote grâce au M2K.

Mais du coup, maintenant, je me dis pareil : sur un appareil sans FBW, sans radar ou avec des capabilités limitées, je progresserai encore plus que dans cette Tesla volante de F/A-18.  ::P:

----------


## war-p

Pour le f5 si jamais, il est utilisé par les Turquie. Donc ça match sur Caucase.

----------


## Bacab

Le F-5 est en service en Iran également donc ça colle avec le Golf Persique. 
J'ai fini par craqué et me l'acheter pour expérimenter avec le bombardement sans assistance. C'est super difficile sans l'aide d'un calculateur car il faut réunir : la bonne vitesse, le bon angle de piqué à la bonne altitude et à la bonne distance de la cible pour avoir une chance de toucher quelque chose. L'altimètre a un lag énorme (d'ailleurs dans DCS c'est 3x celui documenté dans la manuel, c'est un bug remonté en 2017 qui n'a jamais été corrigé) et il n'y a pas de radio-altimètre donc c'est assez compliqué à gérer. La conversion IAS=>CAS=>TAS n'est pas non plus évidente.

----------


## Qiou87

Qui a besoin de bombes quand tu as des pods roquettes? Perso c'est l'armement que je trouve le plus jouissif à utiliser en air-sol.  ::lol:: 

Sinon, ED va bientôt annoncer un nouvel avion en cours de développement, en plus du Mi-24 Hind qu'on connaissait. Les screens ont été mis sur le site un peu tôt, ED a confirmé qu'ils allaient en parler dans leur prochaine newsletter:




D'un côté, c'est cool, ça manque d'avions européens. De l'autre, quitte à prendre un gen4.5 Européen, j'aurai préféré le Rafale (ouais, sale franchouillard) pour les capacités marine ou le Gripen.

----------


## ze_droopy

Ils le préparent longtemps à l'avance leur 1er avril...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Ils veulent pas finir leurs avions sinon avant ? 

 En fait ils lancent 30 projets, en vendent des caisses en alpha puis passent sur 30 autres en abandonnant les précédents ?

----------


## Qiou87

Ouais, visiblement. C'est le problème de leur business model, ils vendent de l'early access permanent. Quand tu vois le temps depuis la sortie en beta de la 2.5.6 et qu'elle est encore loin d'être en stable, perso, ça me donne pas envie de repartir sur un module EA avec eux.

EDIT: c'est pas un module développé par ED.

----------


## Bacab

Les roquettes c'est cool aussi  ::):  mais ça demande autant de précision dans les paramètres de vol que les bombes si tu veux faire mouche en F-5 !

Vous vous en doutez je ne suis pas emballé par l'EF-2000. Avant de penser à ajouter ce genre d'avions très récent en jeux il faudrait qu'ED revoit déjà le cœur de la simulation pour émuler correctement les radars, brouilleurs, missiles... qui sont au centre de la guerre aérienne moderne.

----------


## Qiou87

> Vous vous en doutez je ne suis pas emballé par l'EF-2000. Avant de penser à ajouter ce genre d'avions très récent en jeux il faudrait qu'ED revoit déjà le cœur de la simulation pour émuler correctement les radars, brouilleurs, missiles... qui sont au centre de la guerre aérienne moderne.


C'est vrai. Après perso je regrette aussi, et surtout, le côté asymétrique que prend l'ensemble. Tu veux du vieux? T'en as des deux côtés (Mig15 / F86F, F5/Mig21) pour faire des campagnes et engagements amusants et réalistes. Tu veux du récent? Tu as des trucs plus modernes, genre post-2000, avec une pléthore côté OTAN, et peau de balle (si on considère que FC3, c'est pas pareil) en face (ok ok, JF-17 et tout, dispo uniquement sur l'OB et en plus un appareil pakistano-chinois, pas russe). Je sais, quand t'es un développeur russe t'as pas le droit de faire un Su-27 ou un Mig29 sans te faire lyncher. Même si je suis étonné parce qu'une version "fin de la guerre froide" ce serait déjà super et n'aurait rien à voir avec les capacités des modèles actuellement en service.

Mais bon du coup c'est compliqué de comprendre où va DCS. Y'a 3 cartes dont une qui ne peut servir que d'entraînement (car pas de frontière, NTTR), on parle de sortir une carte pleine d'eau avec 2 pauvres îles dessus dans le Pacifique - ça peut être très sympa avec ce qu'il faut côté USA désormais, mais côté Chinois il va falloir un PA (le Liaoning probablement, vu que c'est qu'un renaming du Kuznetsov qu'ED doit d'ailleurs refaire dans le pack Supercarrier). Mais où sera le Su-33/J-15 haute fidélité pour aller avec et rendre l'ensemble plus cohérent? Et puis même comme ça, franchement je ne pense pas que quiconque croit qu'un engagement aéronaval entre les USA et la Chine puisse tourner autrement qu'à une boucherie. Ce serait plus amusant avec un bout de Chine dont les REDFOR puissent décoller dans ce type de scénario...

----------


## Flappie

Je me demande qui est ce mystérieux éditeur tiers... 

- Si c'est Heatblur : ça va gueuler (complétion du Viggen, F-14B, sortie du F-14A, promesses de théâtres dédiés au Viggen et au Tomcat, deux avions IA déjà prévus..)
- Si c'est RAZBAM : Tugais fait un arrêt cardiaque
- Si c'est Leatherneck/Magnitude : ça va gueuler (complétion du MiG-21bis, sortie du F-4U, sortie du Cruz)
- Si c'est Polychop : on va rire (Gazelle toujours aux fraises, nouvel hélico pas encore sorti)
- Si c'est Aviodev : c'est effectivement un poisson d'avril

Ce ne sera évidemment pas Miltech-5 qui a dû s'allier avec RAZBAM pour espérer sortir enfin son BO-105.
Quant à OctopusG, ce serait un sacré saut de passer de l'I-16 à un chasseur de 4ème génération !
Pourquoi pas Deka ? Leur JF-17 a l'air plutôt au point, et en très bonne voie de finition. Patou, un avis ?
Sinon, un nouvel éditeur tiers, tout simplement.

----------


## partizan

True Grit est cet éditeur, le système cardio vasculaire de Tugais est sauf  ::XD::

----------


## Qiou87

C'est bien un nouveau, TrueGrit.

A priori ils savent de quoi ils parlent puisque le boss du studio est un ancien instructeur sur Typhoon. A voir s'ils arriveront à mener le projet à bien ; voir plus de devs indépendants sur le projet DCS World est toujours une bonne nouvelle je pense, ça ne cannibalise pas de ressources sur d'autres projets en cours.

----------


## Sigps220

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Deux questions pour ceux qui maitrisent le FA-18, je me suis crée une mission "Ravitaillement" afin de m'exercer (première utilisation de l'éditeur de mission): j'arrive à contacter le TKR (TCN) et j'arrive bien à allumer la radio (j'entends la première communication radio avec l'indicatif que j'ai donné au TKR) mais il m'est impossible de contacter via le menu radio (non disponible) - ai je loupé quelque chose dans l'éditeur ?
> 
> Ensuite, malgré des dizaines de test et la lecture du Guide de Chuck pour les 2/3 astuces sur l'opération, je n'arrive pas à doser la manette pour avoir une vitesse légèrement supérieure pour me positionner correctement - vous auriez une astuce (genre "pour un vol droit, tu dois être à XX % RPM pour ne plus prendre ou perdre de la vitesse ?) 
> 
> Merci


Tu es certains d'avoir bien réglé la radio ? 
Pour le ravitaillement, malheureusement c'est beaucoup de pratique. J'ai pas mal progressé avec la vidéo de Check-six. Il faut prendre un repère sur l'avion et ne pas se focaliser sur la perche. Personnellement j'essaie de maintenir la perche entre les deux lamelles du HUD, ensuite je vois si mon repère est correct et après j'adapte le repère. 




Pour les gaz, essaies de regarder la sensibilité de la manette. Tu serais peut être plus à l'aise si tu modifiais l'axe en le mettant moins linéaire (augmentation rapide des RPM sur les premiers centimètre, puis plus lent vers 80 - 100% zone utilisés en vol). 




> Tu veux dire le Mig-28?  Pour tout dire, j'y ai carrément pensé, en plus il est très beau (l'avion, le module je sais pas). Le truc dommage c'est qu'il est pas dans les trucs en essai gratuit sur 2 jours. Y'a le F86F et le Mig15. En fait ce qui m'ennuie c'est l'adéquation avec les théâtres, les trucs de la guerre de Corée ou du Vietnam faudrait un terrain adapté pour que les missions soient crédibles un minimum. Le F5 je sais pas trop où il a été engagé.
> Un truc qui m'influencera aussi pas mal, sur ce fameux choix du zinc "analogique", c'est une campagne de qualité. Baltic_dragon fait les campagnes pour Razbam si j'ai bien compris, sauf que leur souci c'est la finition des modules. Mais des campagnes de ce niveau, scriptées et variées, qui te donnent vraiment l'impression de participer à un bout de conflit et pas juste "décolle, tire tes 8 fox3 après un vol linéaire de 50nm, rentre à la base".
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai remarqué un truc: j'ai beaucoup appris grâce aux limitations du Mirage avec ses Fox1.  L'énergie initiale que l'avion donne au missile, l'importance de guider son missile proprement et de tirer avec un bon aspect de la cible... Le F-15C je l'utilisais quasiment comme un avion de Ace Combat quoi, verrouille-tire-cible suivante. Quand tu as 2 Fox1 et 2 Fox2 tu cherches à vachement maximiser tes chances de toucher, les tirs sont beaucoup plus réfléchis. Et à la fin c'est transposable. Hier soir dans ma fameuse mission contre 8 appareils ennemis + 2 Ka-50 (une fois que j'ai pu coller des missiles sous mes ailes ), malgré la présence d'ailiers je suis rentré avec 8 kills parce que je savais quand tirer, quelle cible choisir... C'était vachement gratifiant de me rendre compte des progrès que j'ai fait en tant que pilote grâce au M2K.
> 
> Mais du coup, maintenant, je me dis pareil : sur un appareil sans FBW, sans radar ou avec des capabilités limitées, je progresserai encore plus que dans cette Tesla volante de F/A-18.


Je reprends ta phrase sur le F14 en solo, en fait cela correspond au Hornet ou au F16. Le pilote seul doit également faire les missions du RIO. La courbe est assez raide au début, mais en prenant items par items on y arrive car ces appareils sont relativement ergonomique. 
Après je comprends la philosophie de vouloir un appareil plus simple où on se concentre sur le pilotage et moins sur les systèmes. Le F5 me semble un bon candidat dans ce cas. D'autant qu'il reste cohérent dans l'environnement DCS. Il vole encore (en Iran par exemple) et dans les années 90's - 00's il était encore en vol dans pas mal de pays. Après c'est un appareil léger donc avec un emport faible.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour le Typhoon, je dois dire que je l'avais pas vu venir. Un pur intercepteur 00's pourquoi pas, même si ça manque de map européenne et bon missiles.

----------


## ze_droopy

A voir quelle tranche ils voudront simuler, mais je suis très dubitatif (et je ne suis pas du tout objectif, je trouve que l'eurofighter est un des jets les plus mals conçus de l'ère moderne...).
L'annonce me fait le même effet que celle du Christen...

----------


## Qiou87

> Le F5 me semble un bon candidat dans ce cas. D'autant qu'il reste cohérent dans l'environnement DCS. Il vole encore (en Iran par exemple) et dans les années 90's - 00's il était encore en vol dans pas mal de pays. Après c'est un appareil léger donc avec un emport faible.


Le souci c'est le contenu solo. Je vois que 2 campagnes sur User Files, aucune dans le module, et 2 en DLC mais sur le NTTR (que j'ai pas et qui ne m'intéresse pas). Bref si je prenais le F-5 ce serait juste pour du vol libre ou quelques missions seules... Ok mais pas à 30€. A ce prix-là le M2K m'a offert 20h+ de jeu avec 2 campagnes intégrées de qualité.




> A voir quelle tranche ils voudront simuler, mais je suis très dubitatif (et je ne suis pas du tout objectif, je trouve que l'eurofighter est un des jets les plus mals conçus de l'ère moderne...).
> L'annonce me fait le même effet que celle du Christen...


La dernière tranche avec radar AESA et le Meteor, histoire de flinguer le game en multi?  ::trollface:: 

Je rigole mais la course à l'échalotte est un excellent moyen d'assurer les ventes d'un module. Tu vends un truc qui a les mêmes capacités qu'un F-16C? Mouef. Tu vends un truc qui permet de claquer les F/A-18 en multi? Bam, t'es riche.

----------


## war-p

J'avoue que l'ef2000, je ne l'avais pas vu venir non plus, marrant qu'Airbus ne râle pas. Ça va être sympa quand il va falloir faire du mud avec le typhon  ::ninja:: 
C'est con, j'aurais plus vu du jas39, ou soyons fou un hélicoptère européen genre puma ou nh90 pour faire dans le moderne.

----------


## Flappie

> Je vois que 2 campagnes sur User File


J'en compte 5. N'utilise pas le filtre "Jeu", il est contre-productif.
Bon, on est d'accord : 5 c'est pas ouf, mais c'est 150% de campagnes en plus que ce que tu pensais trouver à la base !  ::ninja:: 




> et je ne suis pas du tout objectif, je trouve que l'eurofighter est un des jets les plus mals conçus de l'ère moderne...





> Ça va être sympa quand il va falloir faire du mud avec le typhon


J'ignore quasiment tout de cet appareil, hormis son début et sa fin d''histoire commune avec le programme français, et son développement à rallonge. Pouvez-vous m'éclairer en argumentant un peu ? Pourquoi mal conçu ? Pourquoi le mud serait pas évident ?




> C'est con, j'aurais plus vu du jas39, ou soyons fou un hélicoptère européen genre puma ou nh90 pour faire dans le moderne.


Epouse-moi, grand fou !

----------


## Bacab

> J'en compte 5. N'utilise pas le filtre "Jeu", il est contre-productif.
> Bon, on est d'accord : 5 c'est pas ouf, mais c'est 150% de campagnes en plus que ce que tu pensais trouver à la base ! 
> 
> 
> 
> J'ignore quasiment tout de cet appareil, hormis son début et sa fin d''histoire commune avec le programme français, et son développement à rallonge. Pouvez-vous m'éclairer en argumentant un peu ? Pourquoi mal conçu ? Pourquoi le mud serait pas évident ?
> 
> 
> Epouse-moi, grand fou !


Lors de la conception de l'Eurofighter l'accent a été mis sur la supériorité aérienne plutôt que sur le multi-rôle (je crois d'ailleurs que cela a été un des points bloquant pour la France). Je pense que dans le contexte de l'époque ce n'était pas idiot : le Tornado (qui équipait plusieurs des partenaires du programme EF) était une mauvaise plateforme de défense aérienne mais une bonne plateforme pour l'air/sol. La priorité a donc été mise sur le coté chasseur pure et les autres capacités devaient arriver après, au cours de la vie de l'avion. Sauf que devant les dépassements de budget et les réticences de certains partenaires, l'argent qui devait financer le développement de ces nouvelles capacités n'est jamais arrivé. Jusqu'au jour où tout ce beau monde s'est retrouvé à devoir remplacer les Tornado dans leur rôle A/S et la les développements ont poussé (programme Centurion pour le Royaume-Uni surtout).
Ça a beaucoup freiné la carrière de l'avion à l'export (très peu de pays sont près à se contenter d'un avion qui ne peut faire que de la supériorité aérienne). En plus le prix d'entretien et d'achat de l'avion est plus élevé qu'annoncé (à cause des réductions de commande et du partage industriel pour la fabrication des pièces détachées), l'avion a quelques défauts de conception (surtout gênant pour l'air/sol comme des canards qui bloquent la visibilité vers le bas), quelques défauts de construction (craquelure sur les ailes de mémoire) et Airbus s'est retrouvé accusé de corruption dans quasiment tous les pays où il a vendu des avions. L'Autriche entre autre n'a pas fait une bonne pub.

Le manque d'investissement des pays partenaires du programme a été pour beaucoup dans ces problèmes. Il n'y a quasiment que les anglais pour aller de l'avant avec cet avion et cela explique entre autre pourquoi il n'a *toujours* pas de radar AESA d'installé (pour le moment il existe un avion équipé pour faire des essais et les exemplaires pour le Koweït devrait être équipé). Pour comparaison le Rafale est équipé en série depuis 2012...

----------


## Flappie

::o: 
Je ne savais pas qu'il était à ce point mal barré. Je n'avais jamais fait attention à l'emplacement des canards pour le pilote. C'est juste...  ::lol::

----------


## JanSolo

Profitant du confinement, j'ai pas mal réinvesti dans DCS World.
J'ai donc choppé le F18 (ainsi que le module carrier mais il ne sort pas de suite au final). Je me tâte à prendre la carte Persian Golf qui semble très sympathique.
J'ai fait toutes les missions d'entrainement pour le F18 mais pas mal de choses restent encore peu claires. J'ai imprimé le manuel, je vais le potasser, mais auriez-vous des liens pour appréhender plus facilement l'exploitation des 2 écrans ainsi que l'utilisation des Harpoons?

Le module du mirage 2000 m'intéresse fortement mais demande t-il un bon investissement en temps pour l'apprentissage ou est-il au final assez simple à dompter? Pour l'instant, il m'est plus simple de prendre en main le F18 que le F14 par exemple (après ce ne sont pas les mêmes générations et il n'y a pas de RIO sur le F18 aussi). 

Ensuite, je n'ai pas de micro malheureusement mais est-il possible de vous rejoindre? Je joue sous la version Steam de DCS world pour laquelle j'avais pu transposer tous mes modules A10, Blackshark et Flaming Cliff.

----------


## war-p

> Lors de la conception de l'Eurofighter l'accent a été mis sur la supériorité aérienne plutôt que sur le multi-rôle (je crois d'ailleurs que cela a été un des points bloquant pour la France). Je pense que dans le contexte de l'époque ce n'était pas idiot : le Tornado (qui équipait plusieurs des partenaires du programme EF) était une mauvaise plateforme de défense aérienne mais une bonne plateforme pour l'air/sol. La priorité a donc été mise sur le coté chasseur pure et les autres capacités devaient arriver après, au cours de la vie de l'avion. Sauf que devant les dépassements de budget et les réticences de certains partenaires, l'argent qui devait financer le développement de ces nouvelles capacités n'est jamais arrivé. Jusqu'au jour où tout ce beau monde s'est retrouvé à devoir remplacer les Tornado dans leur rôle A/S et la les développements ont poussé (programme Centurion pour le Royaume-Uni surtout).
> Ça a beaucoup freiné la carrière de l'avion à l'export (très peu de pays sont près à se contenter d'un avion qui ne peut faire que de la supériorité aérienne). En plus le prix d'entretien et d'achat de l'avion est plus élevé qu'annoncé (à cause des réductions de commande et du partage industriel pour la fabrication des pièces détachées), l'avion a quelques défauts de conception (surtout gênant pour l'air/sol comme des canards qui bloquent la visibilité vers le bas), quelques défauts de construction (craquelure sur les ailes de mémoire) et Airbus s'est retrouvé accusé de corruption dans quasiment tous les pays où il a vendu des avions. L'Autriche entre autre n'a pas fait une bonne pub.
> 
> Le manque d'investissement des pays partenaires du programme a été pour beaucoup dans ces problèmes. Il n'y a quasiment que les anglais pour aller de l'avant avec cet avion et cela explique entre autre pourquoi il n'a *toujours* pas de radar AESA d'installé (pour le moment il existe un avion équipé pour faire des essais et les exemplaires pour le Koweït devrait être équipé). Pour comparaison le Rafale est équipé en série depuis 2012...


T'oublie les entrée d'air, super bien fichues concernant la signature radar  ::ninja::

----------


## ze_droopy

Et qui font encore plus ramasse-merde sur une piste qu'un MiG-29...

----------


## Bacab

C'est pas beau de tirer sur l'ambulance !  ::):

----------


## yuushiro

> J'avoue que l'ef2000, je ne l'avais pas vu venir non plus, marrant qu'Airbus ne râle pas. Ça va être sympa quand il va falloir faire du mud avec le typhon 
> C'est con, j'aurais plus vu du jas39, ou soyons fou un hélicoptère européen genre puma ou nh90 pour faire dans le moderne.


Nh90 :take my money:  ::love::   ::love::   ::love::   ::love::

----------


## jfamiens

> Pour la première partie c'est surprenant que tu n'ais plus le menu. Il ne te répondra plus avant que tu sois en position de pre-contact, à quelques dizaines de mètres de la perche, mais tu devrais toujours avoir le menu. Je testerai dqp pour voir s'il y a un bug.
> Pour la deuxième partie, il n'y a pas de réglage magique, c'est bien la difficulté. Il va falloir corriger avec la manette constamment pour garder ton "agilité" de réglage en vitesse. Contrairement à l'appontage, il faut faire de toutes petites corrections, et anticiper ce qu'elle va produire, pour préparer la correction suivante, etc...
> 
> [edit]
> J'ai vérifié (sur la stable), le Tanker me répond jusqu'au contact sans problème.
> Assure-toi d'avoir paramétrer le ravitailleur comme ceci:
> http://tof.cx/images/2020/03/26/aeab...d658b25.th.jpg


Merci ze_droopy - il semble qu'il y avait un souci avec VoiceAttack/VAICOM - j'ai du décocher et recocher l'option "faire disparaitre le menu" dans l'onglet radio et tout refonctionne. Ca fonctionnait correctement pourtant dans les autres modes.

Je continue mon apprentissage!





> Tu es certains d'avoir bien réglé la radio ? 
> Pour le ravitaillement, malheureusement c'est beaucoup de pratique. J'ai pas mal progressé avec la vidéo de Check-six. Il faut prendre un repère sur l'avion et ne pas se focaliser sur la perche. Personnellement j'essaie de maintenir la perche entre les deux lamelles du HUD, ensuite je vois si mon repère est correct et après j'adapte le repère. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/gKVlPsqXBDs
> 
> Pour les gaz, essaies de regarder la sensibilité de la manette. Tu serais peut être plus à l'aise si tu modifiais l'axe en le mettant moins linéaire (augmentation rapide des RPM sur les premiers centimètre, puis plus lent vers 80 - 100% zone utilisés en vol). 
> .


Merci aussi à toi Sigps220, je vais aller modifier la sensibilité de la manette!

----------


## frostphoenyx

Allez avec les soldes j'ai craqué sur le F86 et le MIG21  :;):

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: JDD N°246* : https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=911313

Au programme, explication sur les améliorations du nouveau système de dommage prévu pour le patch 4.005 


Pour finir, les premier screens WIP du Yak 9 prévu pour cette été.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Joli  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Je lance les inscriptions pour la soirée DCS de mardi prochain. Ça se passera dans le Caucase, sur la "stable", et ce sera une toute nouvelle mission.
On aura peut-être la chance d'y retrouver Sébum/Agar.


*DCS mardi 31 mars 2020* (version "stable")

Flappie (Huey ou RIO Tomcat)
Dusty (pilote Tomcat ?)
Bacab (Harrier)
David (Hornet)
war-p (Hornet) - _peut coacher_
JimJim (Hornet)
Jok (Huey)
plon (Huey)
Lolo (Viper) 
Empnicolas (?)
Badong (M-2000C ou A-10C)
Qiou (M-2000C)
Zan (M-2000C ou Huey ou pilote Tomcat) - _peut coacher_
Vaught (M-2000C ou pilote Tomcat)


Probables :

AV_Erel
TuxFr78 (Hornet ou Huey) 
JanSolo (Hornet)
Yuushi (F14 RIO par contre ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas volé - Hornet ou M2000C)

----------


## ze_droopy

J'y serai ! (enfin je ferai le max)

C'est un peu pédant de ma part de préciser vu que je n'ai pas le temps de créer de mission, mais n'oublie pas:
- l'alignement rapide (et le Stennis  ::P: )
- 1/2 game masters
- 1/2 chasseurs Client côté OPFOR
- 1 JTAC BLUFOR (jouable)
... (liste a compléter ?)

Ça laisse des options pour faire vivre la mission en dehors des scripts.
Bon courage!

----------


## Flappie

Merci, je fais ça.  ::): 

Notez qu'il y aura du boulot pour les hélicos, pour ceux qui veulent. Appareils prévus pour le moment : Tomcat, Hornet, Viper, Harrier, M-2000C, Huey, Warthog et même Su-25T (on aura peut-être des nouveaux).

----------


## Bacab

Je serai la en Harrier pour changer  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

Huey ça me branche bien ! Quel est le menu pour eux ?

----------


## Flappie

Approche "par derrière" sur des routes faiblement défendues, search and destroy de Kub (donc vol TTBA), et aussi une petite surprise.

----------


## Jokletox

J'en suis  :;):

----------


## davidmontpellier

David en F18

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Louis-ferdinand Sebum a sorti une vidéo sous twitch cette semaine avec le F18.
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/575768159

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Profitant du confinement, j'ai pas mal réinvesti dans DCS World.
> J'ai donc choppé le F18 (ainsi que le module carrier mais il ne sort pas de suite au final). Je me tâte à prendre la carte Persian Golf qui semble très sympathique.
> J'ai fait toutes les missions d'entrainement pour le F18 mais pas mal de choses restent encore peu claires. J'ai imprimé le manuel, je vais le potasser, mais auriez-vous des liens pour appréhender plus facilement l'exploitation des 2 écrans ainsi que l'utilisation des Harpoons?
> 
> Le module du mirage 2000 m'intéresse fortement mais demande t-il un bon investissement en temps pour l'apprentissage ou est-il au final assez simple à dompter? Pour l'instant, il m'est plus simple de prendre en main le F18 que le F14 par exemple (après ce ne sont pas les mêmes générations et il n'y a pas de RIO sur le F18 aussi). 
> 
> Ensuite, je n'ai pas de micro malheureusement mais est-il possible de vous rejoindre? Je joue sous la version Steam de DCS world pour laquelle j'avais pu transposer tous mes modules A10, Blackshark et Flaming Cliff.


Pour le f18 il y a pas mal de vidéo sur youtube:
- Les tutos minutes de nico https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...enIRmkVO5Anw_S
- Mudspike avec les guides de Chuck: https://www.mudspike.com/chucks-guid...-a-18c-hornet/

Le mirage 2000 est assez buggé en stable pour l'instant.

Achète toi vite un micro pour nous rejoindre  :;): 


Spoiler Alert! 


Enfin après le confinement bien sur  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Oui, certains d'entre nous ont assisté au live. J'ai dit à Sébum qu'il fallait qu'il revienne les mardis pour se remettre à niveau.  ::P:  Il essayera de passer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

JanSolo, j'ai loupé ton message. Tu peux venir, même sans micro. Je t'envoie nos coordonnées par MP.

----------


## JanSolo

> Oui, certains d'entre nous ont assisté au live. J'ai dit à Sébum qu'il fallait qu'il revienne les mardis pour se remettre à niveau.  Il essayera de passer.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> JanSolo, j'ai loupé ton message. Tu peux venir, même sans micro. Je t'envoie nos coordonnées par MP.


Cool!
De toute façon il va falloir que je m'en achète un de micro vu le nombre de questions que je vais avoir à vous poser.
Au final, j'ai pris la carte du golf persique, le mirage 2000 attendra une prochaine.

J'ai vu sur Check-Six 2 campagnes (une pour le Caucase, une pour le Golf Persique et une  pour le Nevada) un peu du même genre qu'à l'époque de Longbow 2, c'est à dire théâtre d'opération où sont définis vos objectifs à chaque fois et tient compte des résultats obtenus lors des sorties précédentes.
On peut rendre le terrain d'opération persistant (il y a juste une astuce à faire dans le fichier missionscripting mais la démarche est expliquée) et c'est jouable en multi. 
Je ne sais pas si vous avez pu les tester et auriez un avis dessus.
Je poste les 3 liens: 
pour le golf persique: https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3305955/pour le Caucase: https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3306039/pour le nevada: https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3307434/

Je vais tester ça pour voir mais ça peut être sympa pour du multi avec théâtre persistant.

Je retourne m'entrainer, je gère déjà pas mal le tir canon sur le F18, c'est un bon début!

----------


## Flappie

On a testé une de ces missions en octobre. Elle était bien mais on avait trouvé que les vols IA ennemis étaient peu agressifs.

----------


## Jokletox

Pas grand fan de ces missions, perso j'ai plus l'impression de faire de l'Unreal Tournement ou du Doom que de la simu aérienne... C'est de l'action non-stop, pas du tout ma cam ^^

----------


## Flappie

Et voici une première version de ma webmap du Caucase : http://dcsmaps.com/caucasus/openlayers
Ca rame un poil, notamment parce que j'ai pris un hébergement à pas cher. N'hésitez pas à me faire vos retours.

Molette avant/arrière pour zoomer
LShift + clic gauche pour zoomer sur une zone en particulier

----------


## plon

Bonjour,
Je vous rejoindrais bien mardi prochain si possible, j'avais volé avec vous il y a bien longtemps (plusieurs mois, plus ou moins un ou deux).
En Huey.

----------


## Flappie

Salut plon, c'est noté ! On jouera sur la stable, pour info.

----------


## Empnicolas

Normalement présent mardi soir.

----------


## Qiou87

J’ai négocié avec madame, présent ce mardi également. J’ai la carte Golfe si jamais. Faudra m’envoyer votre discord/TS/autre en mp vu que ce sera ma première entre canards.

En M2000 cap ou cas, je maîtrise pas encore assez le F18. Pas encore réussi un appontage.

----------


## war-p

Si pas de changement de dernière minute je serai là mardi en F18  ::):

----------


## plon

> Salut plon, c'est noté ! On jouera sur la stable, pour info.


Super !
Du coup j'ai quelques questions d'ordre pratique : à quelle heure ? On se retrouve sur TS / Discord ? Mumble ?

----------


## Flappie

> Super !
> Du coup j'ai quelques questions d'ordre pratique : à quelle heure ? On se retrouve sur TS / Discord ? Mumble ?


Sur le TS à 21h. Je te renvoie les coordonnées au cas où.

----------


## plon

Parfait. Noté !
(Je veux bien les coordonnées...)
Edit : bien reçu !

----------


## Loloborgo

*DCS mardi 31 mars 2020* (version "stable")

Flappie (Huey ou RIO Tomcat)
Jok (Huey)
plon (Huey)
Dusty
Bacab (Harrier)
David (Hornet)
Empnicolas
Qiou (M-2000C)
war-p (Hornet) 
Lolo (Viper) 


Un peu déçu d'avoir loupé l'essai gratuit du JF-17  ::cry:: 

J'ai repris également le Hornet, mais je suis une quiche sur la partie armement, si des Canards veulent se trainer (du verbe "trainning") avec moi, ils auront ma reconnaissance éternel!

PS: Bien ta carte Flappie, beau boulot!  :;):

----------


## frostphoenyx

Si on a le F16 et le F18, il a un intérêt le JF 17 ?

----------


## Jimjim13

Jimjim 
Présent en F18 ^^

----------


## Flappie

> Si on a le F16 et le F18, il a un intérêt le JF 17 ?


Carrément si tu aimes jouer côté OPFOR. C'est le seul chasseur "rouge" à la fois moderne et complexe.
Mais si tu préfères jouer côté OTAN, il a peu d'intérêt en effet. Ça se voit dans notre tableau des modules : un achat pour 34 joueurs. J'ose espérer pour Deka que le module se vend mieux en Chine.

Cela dit, rien n'interdit qu'on l'intègre côté OTAN dans nos missions. C'est juste que la demande n'est pas encore là. On en reparle à l'arrivée des îles Mariannes...

----------


## Tugais

J'ai toujours été étonné de voir des personnes dire que le JF-17 est un avion rouge. Le Pakistan est un "allié" des occidentaux dans la région. La Chine participe au processus de conception et de fabrication mais ne fait pas partie des utilisateurs actifs de l'appareil.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Si on a le F16 et le F18, il a un intérêt le JF 17 ?


Après la logique dans DCS  :^_^: 


Il y a encore peu j'aurai craqué sans hésiter pour ce petit jet qui m'a l'air fort sympathique, malgré le fait que je possède effectivement le F-18, et son petit pote le F-16, mais je suis plus raisonnable ces temps-ci, et j'en ai surtout marre de ne pas maîtriser à fond tous mes modules, faut que j'arrête de faire nawak!  ::P: 

Donc je fais une pause dans l'achat des modules, on verra si dans le futur l'un de ceux annoncés me tentera plus qu'un autre..


Ah tiens en parlant de ça, l'Eurofighter dans DCS, franchement ?  ::blink:: 
J'ai beau avoir un capital sympathie très haut pour ce jet, car c'est mon premier "vrai" simu sur PC avec EF-2000 de DiD, je n'en vois franchement pas l'intérêt...
Je rejoint à 100% le Canard qui déclaré qu'un Gripen aurait eu 100x plus sa place dans DCS.

Après je ne veux pas polémiquer pour le plaisir, dans le cas de DCS c'est un peu tirer sur l'ambulance, mais tout ça pour dire que la logique de leurs choix n'est décidement pas à ma portée...  :WTF:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Merci pour vos réponses  :;):

----------


## Loloborgo

> J'ai toujours été étonné de voir des personnes dire que le JF-17 est un avion rouge. Le Pakistan est un "allié" des occidentaux dans la région. La Chine participe au processus de conception et de fabrication mais ne fait pas partie des utilisateurs actifs de l'appareil.


Le Pakistan, dans ma tête d'occidental formaté, c'est balafré en plein par l'AXE du mal! Alors rouge moi ça me va!  :^_^: 
Faut que je me renseigne en nouvelle géostratégie c'est ça ?  :ouaiouai: 
Pourtant je me débrouille pas trop mal sur CMANO  ::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

> Ah tiens en parlant de ça, l'Eurofighter dans DCS, franchement ? 
> J'ai beau avoir un capital sympathie très haut pour ce jet, car c'est mon premier "vrai" simu sur PC avec EF-2000 de DiD, je n'en vois franchement pas l'intérêt...
> Je rejoint à 100% le Canard qui déclaré qu'un Gripen aurait eu 100x plus sa place dans DCS.
> 
> Après je ne veux pas polémiquer pour le plaisir, dans le cas de DCS c'est un peu tirer sur l'ambulance, mais tout ça pour dire que la logique de leurs choix n'est décidement pas à ma portée...


Je n'ai pas souvenir qu'ED ait jamais revendiqué quelque logique que ce soit. Par ailleurs, le choix de l'EF-2000 revient au nouvel éditeur tiers, TrueGrit. Et il s’explique facilement : fortes compétences sur cet appareil dans leur équipe + très forte demande chez les joueurs britons et teutons. Ils vont faire un malheur.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Moi j'attends le F4  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

Repoussé aux calendes grecques hélas...

----------


## Loloborgo

> Je n'ai pas souvenir qu'ED ait jamais revendiqué quelque logique que ce soit. [...]


On est d'accord  ::lol:: 


Donc on continue de faire plaisir en piochant des idées commercialement viables à droite et à gauche, même si ça éloigne le tout d'un ensemble cohérent ?

Je trouve ça dommage, et je ne dois pas être le seul... 

Après DCS s'étoffe, tant mieux, que chacun y trouve son compte ça ne me dérange pas, bienvenue d'ailleurs à ce nouveau développeur tier, et je leur souhaite effectivement d'en vendre des caisses de leur Eurofighter, et bon courage à Nico pour nous le fourrer dans des scénarios un tant soit peu historico-logique.  ::P: 


Un Tornado, ça oui Madame, ça aurait eu de la gueule!

----------


## Qiou87

Suffit d'écouter une vidéo des Grim Reapers, ou de faire un tour sur le forum d'ED. Pour eux c'est le plus beau jet du monde, c'est génial et puis voilà. On nous proposerait le Rafale qu'on réfléchirait pas trop je pense, et tant pis s'il ne s'intègre pas aux autres appareils. Donc oui, ils vont en fourguer de l'Eurofighter, même si ce sera probablement un Tranche1 donc supériorité aérienne sans capacités A/G. On verra s'il tire vraiment son épingle du jeu face à un F/A-18 et un F-16 à ce jeu-là. En BVR j'en doute un peu, en dogfight c'est possible (il est super agile). 

Après faut pas créditer ED de ce choix, c'est juste une équipe qui s'est montée autour du Typhoon. Je pense pas qu'ED ait contrôlé quoi que ce soit, c'est d'ailleurs leur approche - tant que ça vole hop on l'intègre à DCS!

----------


## Vaught

En négociation avec l'ATC pour mardi (Tomcat ou M2000)

----------


## JanSolo

> Oui, certains d'entre nous ont assisté au live. J'ai dit à Sébum qu'il fallait qu'il revienne les mardis pour se remettre à niveau.  Il essayera de passer.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> JanSolo, j'ai loupé ton message. Tu peux venir, même sans micro. Je t'envoie nos coordonnées par MP.


Merci Flappie, c'est noté!
Je pense pouvoir me libérer mardi soir.
F18 ou F15 pour le moment. Petite préférence pour le F18 bien entendu, enfin capable de faire un cold start quasiment les yeux fermés!
Pas assez à l'aise avec le F14 au final.

Pour le F18 je galère pour les AGM. Autant les bombes ok, l'AGM je n'y arrive pas. Aussi bien la version E que F, je suis paumé là dans les menus et les infos de repérage qui manquent ou ne rentrent pas pour cibler avec l'ATC... 
Le manuel n'est pas explicite et la mission d'entrainement de référence n'est pas intégrée au jeu pour moi…

----------


## Flappie

> les infos de repérage qui manquent ou ne rentrent pas pour cibler avec l'ATC...


Avec le JTAC tu veux dire ?
Ça tombe bien, y'aura du JTAC lasing mardi, et tu trouveras certainement une bonne âme en Hornet pour te filer un coup de main en vol.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Pour le F18 je galère pour les AGM. Autant les bombes ok, l'AGM je n'y arrive pas. Aussi bien la version E que F, je suis paumé là dans les menus et les infos de repérage qui manquent ou ne rentrent pas pour cibler avec l'ATC... 
> Le manuel n'est pas explicite et la mission d'entrainement de référence n'est pas intégrée au jeu pour moi…


Autant pour la version Laser je ne peux pas t'aider, autant pour la version IR c'est assez simple. Si je ne dis pas de bêtise :
- Master Arm On
- Mode A/G
- Dans le menu Stores tu sélectionnes ton Maverick, tu cliques sur le bouton en haut à gauche de l'écran "MAVF"
- Tu patientes le temps que ça "chauffe" ( 3min )
- Quand c'est prêt tu auras la "vue" du missile
- Pour déplacer la tête du missile tu dois d'avoir sélectionner cet écran en tant que SOI ( centre d'intérêt ) : ça correspond à la touche Sensor Control Switch Left ( si bien sûr tu utilises l'écran de gauche )
- Cela affiche un petit losange vert dans le coin droit en haut de l'écran
- Uncage le missile ( C )
- Ensuite pour déplacer le "viseur" et locker une cible il faut MAINTENIR le bouton du TDC; sinon ça ne se déplace pas. Ensuite relâcher quand le "viseur" est sur la cible . Si le Maverick est bien locké, l'indication MAVF sur le hud et sur l'écran ne devrait plus être barrée
- Feu !

----------


## Flappie

Hop! J'ajoute ça à notre wiki, merci à toi.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Question multi dans DCS: si on joue avec un skin "moddé" sur son avion? Les autres joueurs voient quoi? Un truc générique? Le bon skin?

----------


## war-p

Le plus simple encore étant le Maverick laser, où là il suffit de chopper un laser, il te le dit sur le hud, et paf.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour en revenir au jf17, pour le moment c'est le seul appareil moderne avec un radar a/g fonctionnel.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Question multi dans DCS: si on joue avec un skin "moddé" sur son avion? Les autres joueurs voient quoi? Un truc générique? Le bon skin?


Pour que ton skin soit visible par tous, il faut que chacun l'ai installé. Sinon c'est du générique...

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Hop! J'ajoute ça à notre wiki, merci à toi.


De rien  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour en revenir au jf17, pour le moment c'est le seul appareil moderne avec un radar a/g fonctionnel.


Y'a des missiles air-sol à guidage radar ? Je ne suis pas familier du concept.

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour que ton skin soit visible par tous, il faut que chacun l'ai installé. Sinon c'est du générique...


D'accord, merci pour la précision. On oublie de skin des Chevaliers du Ciel pour demain alors.  ::lol:: 

Sinon plus le temps passe et plus j'ai du mal à me mettre dans le F/A-18. C'est un chouette avion,  le modèle est superbe, ses capacités sont énormes... Mais bordel je trouve pas la flamme quand je le pilote, il est aseptisé je trouve. Tout est un peu trop facile (sauf l'appontage  ::ninja:: ). Je sens que je vais pas tarder à me péter un module genre F-5 pour faire de l'analogique bien crasseux...

----------


## frostphoenyx

Prends-toi le F86F comme moi, c'est ... old-school pour ne pas dire autre chose ^^

----------


## Flappie

> Question multi dans DCS: si on joue avec un skin "moddé" sur son avion? Les autres joueurs voient quoi? Un truc générique? Le bon skin?


C'est marrant, j'y pensais hier. Chez les Autruches Volantes, nous avons mis au point un partage des skins via OvGME. Ainsi tous ceux qui veulent voir les skins des copains sont servis.
Je vais voir si on peut l'étendre aux canards, sinon on en créera un ad hoc.




> Sinon plus le temps passe et plus j'ai du mal à me mettre dans le F/A-18. C'est un chouette avion,  le modèle est superbe, ses capacités sont énormes... Mais bordel je trouve pas la flamme quand je le pilote, il est aseptisé je trouve. Tout est un peu trop facile (sauf l'appontage ). Je sens que je vais pas tarder à me péter un module genre F-5 pour faire de l'analogique bien crasseux...


Y'en a qui me voient venir avec mes gros sabots, mais si tu veux un mix appareil performant et usine à gaz, il y a... le Viggen.  ::trollface::  Appareil conçu en Suède pendant les années 60 et mis à jour dans les années 90, tu peux pas test.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Y'a des missiles air-sol à guidage radar ? Je ne suis pas familier du concept.


Le radar air-sol sert à localiser des cibles, pas à "guider" des munitions directement. Pour le guidage à partir de l'appareil, ça sera optique/laser via pod, ou via coordonnées GPS.
Maintenant il existe bien des missiles à guidage radar, dits millimétriques (type Brimstone), mais il ne sont pas liés au radar de l'appareil.

----------


## Sigps220

> Autant pour la version Laser je ne peux pas t'aider, autant pour la version IR c'est assez simple. Si je ne dis pas de bêtise :
> - Master Arm On
> - Mode A/G
> - Dans le menu Stores tu sélectionnes ton Maverick, tu cliques sur le bouton en haut à gauche de l'écran "MAVF"
> - Tu patientes le temps que ça "chauffe" ( 3min )
> - Quand c'est prêt tu auras la "vue" du missile
> - Pour déplacer la tête du missile tu dois d'avoir sélectionner cet écran en tant que SOI ( centre d'intérêt ) : ça correspond à la touche Sensor Control Switch Left ( si bien sûr tu utilises l'écran de gauche )
> - Cela affiche un petit losange vert dans le coin droit en haut de l'écran
> - Uncage le missile ( C )
> ...


Tu peux aussi dans les options du Hornet désactiver le besoins de maintenir le bouton du TDC pour te déplacer. Personnellement je l'ai fait car souvent ça m'occasionnait des fausses manip de le laisser appuyé. 

Sur les Maverick, le Guide de Chuck est bien fichu sinon les tutos minutes de Empnicolas sont excellents. Sur les Mavericks en général le problème vient du fait qu'on oublie de faire "Uncage" sur le capteur. C'est le Uncage qui permet au capteur de se verrouiller sur la cible que tu as sélectionné (laser ou IR si tu utiles le pod pour verrouiller ta cible). 







> De rien 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Y'a des missiles air-sol à guidage radar ? Je ne suis pas familier du concept.


A ma connaissance il n'y a que les missiles anti-navires qui sont des missiles à guidage radar. le radar A-G ne sert pas à guider des armes mais à repérer des cibles et son chemin en cas de vol à très basse altitude.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ah ok, c'est plus clair, merci  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

> Y'en a qui me voient venir avec mes gros sabots, mais si tu veux un mix appareil performant et usine à gaz, il y a... le Viggen.  Appareil conçu en Suède pendant les années 60 et mis à jour dans les années 90, tu peux pas test.


J'ai hésité à proposer le Viggen qui me semble avoir un pilotage qui peut convenir à Qiou. Surtout que le vol TBA à haute vitesse avec le radar air sol, et le hud façon Star Wars donne de super sensations. 
Par contre, il n'est pas fait pour des missions rapides, mais pour de l'interdiction pure donc frappe sur des zones définies à l'avance. Ca nécessite soit de faire ses propres missions, soit de chopper des missions. 
Il y a une campagne payante Red Flag, mais il faut la carte NTTR et je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas de Qiou.

----------


## Tugais

Le F-5 c'est bien !


_Click pour le full screen_


_Click pour le full screen_

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai hésité à proposer le Viggen qui me semble avoir un pilotage qui peut convenir à Qiou. Surtout que le vol TBA à haute vitesse avec le radar air sol, et le hud façon Star Wars donne de super sensations. 
> Par contre, il n'est pas fait pour des missions rapides, mais pour de l'interdiction pure donc frappe sur des zones définies à l'avance. Ca nécessite soit de faire ses propres missions, soit de chopper des missions. 
> Il y a une campagne payante Red Flag, mais il faut la carte NTTR et je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas de Qiou.


Ouais, j'ai pas NTTR (j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt de cette map par rapport au Golfe, hormis les missions Red Flag) et le contenu solo compte beaucoup dans mon choix, j'ai pas creusé ce qu'il y avait en Viggen côté missions/campagnes.  Je veux pas forcément une usine à gaz avec trouzemille systèmes, je veux plus de feeling de pilotage. Le F/A-18 tu fais ton petit virage parfait à 1% et t'as pas de surprise, t'as beaucoup de patate si jamais tu fais n'importe quoi, t'as des sécurités partout. Je le répète j'ai trouvé super le feeling du F-14 lors de l'essai gratuit mais franchement je ne veux pas d'un biplace avec IA. Le F86F me plairait beaucoup, rien que parce que son armement principal ce sont des canons et ça c'est rigolo, mais j'ai peur d'un usage limité à mort en solo dans l'environnement DCS.

Le F-5 est séduisant parce que justement j'ai l'impression qu'il se pilote vraiment, et qu'à côté les systèmes sont simples, en nombre limités et rudimentaires. C'est un peu ça que je cherche, et pour ça que je l'ai mis en haut de ma liste. Franchement j'attends juste la paie pour le toper avant la fin de la promo le 3.04, mais il vous reste encore 1-2 jours pour me faire changer d'avis.  ::trollface::

----------


## JanSolo

> Tu peux aussi dans les options du Hornet désactiver le besoins de maintenir le bouton du TDC pour te déplacer. Personnellement je l'ai fait car souvent ça m'occasionnait des fausses manip de le laisser appuyé. 
> 
> Sur les Maverick, le Guide de Chuck est bien fichu sinon les tutos minutes de Empnicolas sont excellents. Sur les Mavericks en général le problème vient du fait qu'on oublie de faire "Uncage" sur le capteur. C'est le Uncage qui permet au capteur de se verrouiller sur la cible que tu as sélectionné (laser ou IR si tu utiles le pod pour verrouiller ta cible). 
> 
> https://youtu.be/2Sqx2K4QwCI
> 
> 
> 
> A ma connaissance il n'y a que les missiles anti-navires qui sont des missiles à guidage radar. le radar A-G ne sert pas à guider des armes mais à repérer des cibles et son chemin en cas de vol à très basse altitude.


Top! Merci!
Je vais tester ça ce soir après le télétravail….

----------


## Bacab

> Ouais, j'ai pas NTTR (j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt de cette map par rapport au Golfe, hormis les missions Red Flag) et le contenu solo compte beaucoup dans mon choix, j'ai pas creusé ce qu'il y avait en Viggen côté missions/campagnes.  Je veux pas forcément une usine à gaz avec trouzemille systèmes, je veux plus de feeling de pilotage. Le F/A-18 tu fais ton petit virage parfait à 1% et t'as pas de surprise, t'as beaucoup de patate si jamais tu fais n'importe quoi, t'as des sécurités partout. Je le répète j'ai trouvé super le feeling du F-14 lors de l'essai gratuit mais franchement je ne veux pas d'un biplace avec IA. Le F86F me plairait beaucoup, rien que parce que son armement principal ce sont des canons et ça c'est rigolo, mais j'ai peur d'un usage limité à mort en solo dans l'environnement DCS.
> 
> Le F-5 est séduisant parce que justement j'ai l'impression qu'il se pilote vraiment, et qu'à côté les systèmes sont simples, en nombre limités et rudimentaires. C'est un peu ça que je cherche, et pour ça que je l'ai mis en haut de ma liste. Franchement j'attends juste la paie pour le toper avant la fin de la promo le 3.04, mais il vous reste encore 1-2 jours pour me faire changer d'avis.


Le contenu solo du F-5E est malheureusement inexistant : pas de campagne, quelques missions AA, le minimum en missions de training et c'est tout. Je reste un peu sur ma faim. Il faudra aller voir (je n'en ai pas encore eu l'occasion) les missions réalisés par la communauté.

Sinon le MiG-21 est également un véritable avion de pilote, très difficile à piloter car on approche très vite de l'AOA critique dès que la vitesse diminue. Hors, à partir du moment où l'AOA augmente, la vitesse diminue vite à cause de l'aile Delta, par conséquent tourner avec cet avion c'est rentrer dans un cercle vicieux où tu fini par piquer vers le sol pour récupérer de la vitesse et le contrôle de ton appareil. Et ça c'est quand le moteur ne te lâche pas en vol parce que tu es resté quelques secondes de trop avec l'accélération comprise entre 0 et 0,5 (la pompe à carburant pour le vole à G négatif ne se déclenche que si les G sont... négatifs et l'alimentation en carburant normale de l'avion cesse à moins de 0,5 G ce qui peut arriver simplement en piquant un peu pour changer de FL) ou parce que tu as pris trop d'AOA à trop faible vitesse ce qui déclenche un décrochage du compresseur.

Et je ne parle pas de l’atterrissage quasi impossible (il faut arriver vite, bas, avec très peu d'AOA et très peu de vitesse verticale). Bref j'aime beaucoup le MiG-21. Il est un peu mieux équipé que le F-5E aussi (ILS, radio-altimètre, pilote automatique, indicateur de vitesse sol).

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai hésité à proposer le Viggen qui me semble avoir un pilotage qui peut convenir à Qiou. [...]
> Il y a une campagne payante Red Flag, mais il faut la carte NTTR et je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas de Qiou.


La campagne est désormais livrée gratuitement avec le module Viggen. Cadeau de Heatblur.  ::): 
Elle est très bien foutue, mais vite répétitive, car on tape toujours dans la même zone, avec le même circuit d'approche.




> Le F-5 est séduisant parce que justement j'ai l'impression qu'il se pilote vraiment, et qu'à côté les systèmes sont simples, en nombre limités et rudimentaires. C'est un peu ça que je cherche, et pour ça que je l'ai mis en haut de ma liste. Franchement j'attends juste la paie pour le toper avant la fin de la promo le 3.04, mais il vous reste encore 1-2 jours pour me faire changer d'avis.


Effectivement, le F-5 semble correspondre à tes attentes. Attention toutefois : le bombardement n'est pas simple sur cet appareil. A noter que tu as aussi le MiG-21bis dans le même genre, mais celui-ci est plus ardu à piloter d'après ce que j'ai compris.

----------


## Qiou87

> Le contenu solo du F-5E est malheureusement inexistant : pas de campagne, quelques missions AA, le minimum en missions de training et c'est tout. Je reste un peu sur ma faim. Il faudra aller voir (je n'en ai pas encore eu l'occasion) les missions réalisés par la communauté.


Y'a 3 campagnes qui ont l'air bien et une vingtaine de missions solo sur DCS Files pour le F-5. C'est pas la foule comparé à d'autres modules (F/A-18) mais ça peut suffire. 

Ce que tu racontes sur le pilotage du Mig21bis me fait un peu peur. Je sais pas si je suis prêt à passer d'une Tesla volante à une Mustang '66.  ::lol:: 

@Flappie: tant qu'il y a des roquettes je suis pas difficile pour l'A/G.  ::ninja::

----------


## frostphoenyx

J'avoue, après avoir un peu volé dessus ce weekend, le pilotage du MIG21 c'est hardcore !

----------


## Loloborgo

Le F-5 est juste excellent, un appareil mythique à la longue carrière internationale. Un appareil qui demande du doigté dans le pilotage, mais certes moins que le Fishbed. Il est par contre tout aussi rustique. 

Par contre je confirme, le lancé de bombe lisse est un truc de polytechnicien, j'ai jamais tapé au but!! 

A la roquette c'est plus simple déjà, et le dogfight au canon est bien cool, même si l'appareil dégrade aussi très rapidement. 

Je cherche un partenaire sur le Hornet, mais je ne dis pas non pour quelques vols virils en F-5! (Je peux même vous former, je maîtrise bien le module ^^)



Et +1 pour les skins persos entre canards, ça peut-être très sympa et aussi aider à s'identifier durant une mission!

----------


## Qiou87

Ouais si on peut s'échanger les liens des skins persos avant ça me gêne pas et ce sera plus sympa en vol. Quand je vois ça, comment ne pas le prendre?  ::): 

De toute manière le bombardement dans DCS ça reste un truc frustrant si t'es pas guidé un minimum. On a parlé de la zone d'effet limitée des bombes (un camion citerne qui se prend 500kg de bombe à 2m du camion, ça doit exploser, sinon c'est une violation de la règle Michael Bay), même sans ça en CCIP et CCRP sans guidage je fais pas souvent mouche. Au moins au canon et roquettes je comprends ce qu'il se passe et je trouve ça bien plus marrant. 

Après le vol entre canards je veux bien, mais je peux pas (ou rarement, comme demain), vu que ça implique une petite au lit et une femme qui me laisse le salon. Avec la fin du confinement ce sera plus facile vu que madame reprendra une vie sociale, mais on y est pas.

----------


## Flappie

> Après le vol entre canards je veux bien, mais je peux pas (ou rarement, comme demain), vu que ça implique une petite au lit et une femme qui me laisse le salon. Avec la fin du confinement ce sera plus facile vu que madame reprendra une vie sociale, mais on y est pas.


Tu peux venir jouer sans micro pour ne pas déranger madame.  ::):

----------


## Aghora

> Au moins au canon et roquettes je comprends ce qu'il se passe et je trouve ça bien plus marrant.


Faut être précis au canon. Je sais pas pour le F5, mais pour le A-10C j'ai du mal. Peut-être que je vais trop vite, mais déjà faut s'aligner avec la colonne que tu veux mitrailler, et ça c'est plutôt aléatoire.
Pour les roquettes c'est moins chiant.

----------


## Qiou87

> Faut être précis au canon. Je sais pas pour le F5, mais pour le A-10C j'ai du mal. Peut-être que je vais trop vite, mais déjà faut s'aligner avec la colonne que tu veux mitrailler, et ça c'est plutôt aléatoire.
> Pour les roquettes c'est moins chiant.


En VR c’est assez naturel en fait de s’aligner, enfin je trouve pas ça difficile. Après j’ai mappé le zoom sur mon hotas comme ça je peux viser précisément. Je fais beaucoup plus de dégâts comme ça et avec les roquettes qu’avec les bombes en CCIP/CCRP. Je peux sûrement m’améliorer en bombes mais 12 missions CAS et de nombreux entraînements spécifiques plus tard, je tape toujours régulièrement à côté.

Pour tout dire j’hésitais a choper le A10C pour découper tout au canon et rigoler comme un mégalomane mais la complexité du module d’après ce que j’en ai lu m’a rebuté. Je veux apprendre le f18 petit à petit ça me suffit, là je recherche le petit jouet un peu plus ancien/simple pour m’amuser pour de vrai quand les cours de f18 sont finis. Une récréation quoi.  ::lol::

----------


## Loloborgo

Tout est dans le coup de talon au palonnier les gars ^^ Si tu alignes bien le cul sur la cible, le reste ça suit tout seul :D

----------


## Qiou87

> Tout est dans le coup de talon au palonnier les gars ^^ Si tu alignes bien le cul sur la cible, le reste ça suit tout seul :D


Ouais l'erreur avec le viseur CCIP c'est d'aligner le viseur plutôt que l'appareil. Faut aligner le vecteur vitesse sur la colonne, et si y'a du vent faut se décaler en parallèle à la colonne.

----------


## partizan

Présent mardi.

Si Dusty veut faire du F14, je lui prête volontiers le best Rio ever.
J'irai en 2000 avec Qiou (et Vaught, et Erel ?).
Et si besoin je peux faire du Huey.

----------


## Qiou87

> Tu peux venir jouer sans micro pour ne pas déranger madame.


Je veux bien mais comment communiquer alors? En VR c'est micro ou rien, sauf à retirer le casque pour taper un message (ce qui n'est pas bien pratique).

Ou alors vous acceptez un chien fou qui tire au hasard sans prévenir.  ::ninja::

----------


## partizan

Tu nous entendra, c'est le principal, et puis tu battra des aile ou clignotera pour collationer ou lachera un flare... si on t'a vraiment perdu ... mais en zone safe le flare... :P

----------


## Flappie

> Si Dusty veut faire du F14, je lui prête volontiers le best Rio ever.


 :^_^:  Oui enfin, quand j'oublie pas le radar, l'oxygène, les chaffs...

----------


## JanSolo

Bon sang c'était le code pour l'AGM.
Comme un con je rentrais le code indiqué sur l'écran 1111 alors que dans la vidéo linkée c'est 1688...

Merci pour les tutos, je vais voir de quoi m'occuper surtout qu'il est très didactique.
Je vais me faire les mêmes pour le F14 et l'A10C ça me simplifiera bien la tâche je pense.

----------


## Flappie

A la bonne heure ! 
Le code 1688 est celui par défaut dans DCS. Je préviens à l'avance pour mardi : y'aura du code 1690, mais ce sera clairement annoncé.  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> A la bonne heure ! 
> Le code 1688 est celui par défaut dans DCS. Je préviens à l'avance pour mardi : y'aura du code 1690, mais ce sera clairement annoncé.


Les M2000 tu leur réserves quel rôle? Que je me fasse un refresh ce soir, ça fait 10 jours que j'ai pas mis une fesse dans le 2000... Ah et en multi on choisit son emport? Genre si on est CAS on peut prendre des pods roquette?  ::trollface::

----------


## Empnicolas

> A la bonne heure ! 
> Le code 1688 est celui par défaut dans DCS. Je préviens à l'avance pour mardi : y'aura du code 1690, mais ce sera clairement annoncé.


Vérifie que le code est bienutilisable car certains code ne sont pas accepté dans les TGP (de mémoire le 1687, 1686 et 1685 sont acceptés)

----------


## ze_droopy

1690 ne fonctionnera pas normalement.

Code Laser = 1 |  5 à 7 | 1 à 8 | 1 à 8

Par exemple, 1664  :Beer:

----------


## Flappie

Exact, j'avais oublié : pas de 0 ni de 9, pas moins de 1111, et pas plus de 1788. Merci !  ::): 

EDIT: grilled. 
Il va falloir que j'ajoute ça dans le wiki.

----------


## Loloborgo

Purée bien vu, le détail qui te fait perdre une guerre quoi :D

----------


## Qiou87

Et si t'as un JTAC, met-le bien invincible. C'est un souci que j'ai eu dans la campagne du M2K, le mec se faisait tuer au début de la mission, du coup quand t'appelles comme prévu bah...

----------


## Flappie

Vi, ça j'ai l'habitude. Je les mets aussi en immortels car il arrive qu'un canard zelé les repère, lui, et ne les rate pas !!  :^_^:  (le drame)
La dernière fois, ça remonte, c'était JimJim ou papagueff, je crois. J'ai bon ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser tout le temps le code par défaut dans DCS?

----------


## partizan

Pour les vols avec tirs simultanés...

----------


## Flappie

Oui, ces temps-ci, avec tous ces avions équipés TGP, on ressemble à une meute de vautours qui se donnent des politesses pour attraper 2 mulots. 

- "Vas-y, je te laisse le 1688."
- "Non, toi d'abord".
- "Non, non, t'étais là en premier".

Finalement, c'est meugnon tout plein, la guerre.  ::): 

Bref, autant utiliser des codes différents, mais c'est vrai que pendant la soirée, on (je parle pour moi) ne savait jamais si un autre code que 1688 allait fonctionner. Maintenant, on sait.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Oki  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Version provisoire du manuel officiel du module DCS: Super Carrier à venir : https://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.p...6&d=1585583599
Y'en a ici qui vont baver sévère...

----------


## Jokletox

Merci pour le lien Flappie !

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Impec. Merci !

Le SC est dans la boîte par ici. C’était à 18€ avec promo et miles.
De toute façon, on a rien de mieux en porte-avion et ça en devient indispensable avec le Hornet.
Avec un peu de bol on aura presque de l’ATC potable en dehors de la gestion des approches CASE I, II et III.  :;): 

Et vivement le « burble » ! (les turbulences liées à l’îlot)

----------


## Flappie

NineLine a dit que les créateurs de mission devaient posséder le module s'ils veulent y intégrer le Super Carrier. C'est pas terrible, cette histoire. Jusqu'ici, les créateurs de mission pouvaient créer des missions sans posséder aucun module, gratuitement donc.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ah en effet  ::|:  pas pratique du tout. Ça va être un facteur limitant pour un élément pourrait sans doute être restreint au ME, comme pour les autres modules.

Il y a peut-être une raison niveau code (vu le bordel de ce côté) mais ça pourrait bien être une incitation à l’achat puisqu’au départ ils ne voulaient pas proposer de gratuité pour le MP.

----------


## JanSolo

> Version provisoire du manuel officiel du module DCS: Super Carrier à venir : https://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.p...6&d=1585583599
> Y'en a ici qui vont baver sévère...


 ::love::

----------


## Loloborgo

> Version provisoire du manuel officiel du module DCS: Super Carrier à venir : https://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.p...6&d=1585583599
> Y'en a ici qui vont baver sévère...


Merci je vais feuilleter tout ça!  :;): 




> Bref, autant utiliser des codes différents, mais c'est vrai que pendant la soirée, on (je parle pour moi) ne savait jamais si un autre code que 1688 allait fonctionner. Maintenant, on sait.


Attends quoi ? On peut changer le code laser sur le F-16 ? Non mais les early access c'est plus ce que s'était, ça va trop vite!  ::P: 
Nico, si tu pouvais veiller tard ce soir pour faire un tuto!  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

Il me reste quelques incertitudes, donc je vais faire l'inverse : pour mardi, le JTAC utilisera le 1688. Et si vous souhaitez tenter d'autres codes, libre à vous.  :^_^:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Attends quoi ? On peut changer le code laser sur le F-16 ? Non mais les early access c'est plus ce que s'était, ça va trop vite! 
> Nico, si tu pouvais veiller tard ce soir pour faire un tuto!


Ca se passe sur le DED: LIST > MISC > LASR
Et il faut aussi changer le code de la bombe via le kneeboard.

----------


## Empnicolas

> NineLine a dit que les créateurs de mission devaient posséder le module s'ils veulent y intégrer le Super Carrier. C'est pas terrible, cette histoire. Jusqu'ici, les créateurs de mission pouvaient créer des missions sans posséder aucun module, gratuitement donc.


Très bien, je fais plus de mission avec un porte avion du coup ^^




> Attends quoi ? On peut changer le code laser sur le F-16 ? Non mais les early access c'est plus ce que s'était, ça va trop vite! 
> Nico, si tu pouvais veiller tard ce soir pour faire un tuto!


On ne peut pas pour l'instant (par contre on peut dans l'éditeur de mémoire).




> Ca se passe sur le DED: LIST > MISC > LASR
> Et il faut aussi changer le code de la bombe via le kneeboard.


Tu modifie le code du TGP mais pas le code repérée par les bombes.

----------


## partizan

> Très bien, je fais plus de mission avec un porte avion du coup ^^


Si, mais tu laisseras le soin à qq de remplacer le stennis par un PA du Super Carrier avant lancement et le tour est joué.

----------


## Flappie

Autre problème : je ne sais pas si j'aurai le droit de monter au poste de RIO F-14 à bord d'un Super Carrier sans posséder le module. Et pour le posé, est-ce que le RIO sera automatiquement éjecté avant l'atterro ?  ::ninja::

----------


## ze_droopy

> On ne peut pas pour l'instant (par contre on peut dans l'éditeur de mémoire).
> Tu modifie le code du TGP mais pas le code repérée par les bombes.


Eh bien si, je persiste et signe, tu peux modifier le code bombe avec le kneeboard.
J'aurais du préciser: ça ne fonctionne qu'au sol avant de démarrer l'appareil.

----------


## Flappie

Et d'après ce que j'ai lu, tu ne peux pas changer le code des bombes pour le Harrier (info de Zeus datant de 2017). D'où ma préférence pour le code par défaut pour ce qui est des JTAC.

----------


## Loloborgo

Bien vu Droopy, et merci pour l'info!

Après attention, c'est codé par ED, donc c'est pas parce que la possibilité existe, qu'elle fonctionne ! ^^

----------


## yuushiro

Peut-être des votres demain soir, je me mets dans les pilotes de réserve (par contre pas d'hélico avec mon entorse)

*DCS mardi 31 mars 2020 (version "stable")*

Flappie (Huey ou RIO Tomcat)
Dusty (pilote Tomcat ?)
Bacab (Harrier)
David (Hornet)
war-p (Hornet)
JimJim (Hornet)
Jok (Huey)
plon (Huey)
Lolo (Viper)
Empnicolas (?)
Qiou (M-2000C)
Zan (M-2000C ou Huey ou pilote Tomcat)

Probables :
Vaught (M-2000C ou pilote Tomcat)
AV_Erel
JanSolo (Hornet) 
Yuushi (F14 RIO par contre ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas volé - Hornet ou M2000C)

----------


## Flappie

Je sens qu'on va battre un record d'affluence demain.  :^_^:  J'ai bien fait de passer du wifi au filaire récemment.

----------


## plon

@flappie,
Petite question de non habitué, le briefing de mission est dispo quelque part ou tu le fais en live le soir même ?

----------


## Flappie

Je peaufine la mission ce soir, et étant en congé demain, j'aurai tout le temps de le préparer.  ::):  Repasse ici demain vers midi.

----------


## Loloborgo

Ne nous déçoit pas, on veut de l'Hollywoodien, faut qu'à sa pète!  :Splash:

----------


## Flappie

C'est bon, tout est prêt. Demain j'enchaîne avec le briefing et les sons.  :Eclope:

----------


## TuxFr78

*DCS mardi 31 mars 2020 (version "stable")*

Flappie (Huey ou RIO Tomcat)
Dusty (pilote Tomcat ?)
Bacab (Harrier)
David (Hornet)
war-p (Hornet)
JimJim (Hornet)
Jok (Huey)
plon (Huey)
Lolo (Viper)
Empnicolas (?)
Qiou (M-2000C)
Zan (M-2000C ou Huey ou pilote Tomcat)

Probables :
Vaught (M-2000C ou pilote Tomcat)
AV_Erel
JanSolo (Hornet) 
Yuushi (F14 RIO par contre ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas volé - Hornet ou M2000C)
TuxFr78 (Hornet ou Huey)

----------


## war-p

A noter que je peu coacher un peu des canards sur F18 si jamais  ::):

----------


## Badong

Bonjour ! 
Je suis nouveau, on m'a dit qu'il y avait des soirées dcs le mardi soir ici ?
Il reste de  la place ? ^^
Badong, 21 ans, Je vole principalement sur le M2000C et quelques fois le a10c et FC3. J'ai aussi d'autres modules que je maîtrise moins ^^

----------


## Qiou87

> A noter que je peu coacher un peu des canards sur F18 si jamais


Je voudrai déjà comprendre comment fonctionnent les contre-mesures sur cet avion. J'ai mappé ce qui m'avait l'air d'être la touche de libération de chaffs/flares sur mon HOTAS, sauf qu'il n'y a rien qui se passe. Du coup ça complique un peu les manœuvres d'évasion.  ::lol:: 

Et y'a rien dans les missions d'entraînement de ce que j'ai vu. On t'apprend à tirer sur un avion sans défense juste devant toi, par contre pour te défendre ça... D'ailleurs ces missions sont assez vite chiantes tellement le mec parle longtemps. Pour l'atterrissage sur P.A c'est criant si tu veux juste te faire la main et t'entraîner faut se créer une mission perso parce que perdre 5min avec le blabla à chaque fois...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Sigps220

Qiou pour les flares sur le Hornet outre le réglage via la page du RWR il ne faut pas oublier d'activer le lanceur (switch sur la colonne centrale entre les jambes du pilote) mais surtout les flares ne sont lancés que si le Master Arm est sur On. 

Ca surprend au début, car j'avais pour habitude de basculer le Master Arm uniquement en phase d'attaque, alors qu'il faut plutôt l'activer dès qu'on rentre dans une zone dangereuse.

----------


## Qiou87

Ok j'ai dû oublier d'activer le machin alors. Merci à toi, je regarderai ça la prochaine fois que je m’assois dans la Casio volante.

----------


## partizan

@Badong,
bienvenue  ::): 
Plus on est de fou, plus on rit !

Flappie va certainement te contacter dans la journée.

----------


## Vaught

Présent ce soir  :;): 

*DCS mardi 31 mars 2020 (version "stable")*

Flappie (Huey ou RIO Tomcat)
Dusty (pilote Tomcat ?)
Bacab (Harrier)
David (Hornet)
war-p (Hornet)
JimJim (Hornet)
Jok (Huey)
plon (Huey)
Lolo (Viper)
Empnicolas (?)
Qiou (M-2000C)
Zan (M-2000C ou Huey ou pilote Tomcat)
Vaught (M-2000C ou pilote Tomcat)

Probables :
AV_Erel
JanSolo (Hornet)
Yuushi (F14 RIO par contre ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas volé - Hornet ou M2000C)
TuxFr78 (Hornet ou Huey)

----------


## Flappie

Salut Badong !




> Flappie va certainement te contacter dans la journée.


T'inquiète, on s'était déjà causé avant pendant le Twitch de Sébum. 

Si tous les inscrits viennent, on va battre notre précédent record : déjà 18 canards. Avec Sébum, ça ferait 19...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## partizan

le brief, le brief, le brief  ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

*Soirée DCS du mardi 31 mars 2020*

Opération Tatar à hublot

A lire sur cet air :



*Heure de départ :*
0620

*Briefing :*
Nous allons mettre un terme à la république bananière installé par l'ex-URSS en Géorgie. Mais le temps presse, alors aujourd'hui nous allons capturer les 4 dernières bases sous contrôle russe du pays : Batumi, Kobuleti, Senaki et Kutaisi.

*Groupe Cavalry :*
UH-1H (FARP Tkvarcheli)
1/ Éliminer le site SA-6 au sud-est du barrage de Dzhvari.
2/ Libérer  la rive gauche du fleuve Inguri.


*Groupe Nord :*
F-16C (Gudauta)
A-10C (Gudauta)
M-2000C (Gudauta) - CAP
Su-25T (Gudauta)
F/A-18C (Stennis) - CAP et SEAD

1/ Priorité des muds : éliminer les artilleries indiquées par le JTAC.
2/ Priorité des SEAD : éliminer les défenses de Zugdidi et Senaki.
3/ Protéger la progression du convoi blindé BALOO (Gali - Zugdidi- Senaki).
4/ Éliminer les défenses de Kutaisi.



*Groupe Sud :*
AV-8B (Tarawa)
F-14B (Washington) - CAP

1/ Éliminer les défenses de Batumi.
2/ Éliminer les défenses de Kobuleti.
3/ Éliminer les défenses de Kutaisi.




*Effectifs :*

Dusty "Duspie" Flappie (Tomcat)
Bacab (Harrier)

David (Hornet)
war-p (Hornet) - peut coacher
JimJim (Hornet)
JanSolo (Hornet)

Jok (Huey)
plon (Huey)

Lolo (Viper)
Froggy (Viper)
Empnicolas (?)
papagueff (A-10C)
Badong (M-2000C ou A-10C)
Qiou (M-2000C)
Zan (M-2000C ou Huey ou pilote Tomcat) - peut coacher
Vaught (M-2000C ou pilote Tomcat)


Probables :

AV_Erel
TuxFr78 (Hornet ou Huey)
Yuushi (F14 RIO par contre ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas volé - Hornet ou M2000C)

----------


## ze_droopy

*Fuck Yeah!*

----------


## JanSolo

> *Soirée DCS du mardi 31 mars 2020*
> 
> Opération Tatar à hublot
> 
> A lire sur cet air :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llOvd2yGEio
> 
> *Heure de départ :*
> 0620
> ...


Normalement c'est bon pour moi ce soir!
Et en Hornet.

----------


## FROGGY

Hello les canards.  ::): 
S'il reste encore de la place, je suis dispo (par ordre de préférence) en F-18 (CAP/CAS/SEAD), F16 (CAS), pilote F14, ou UH-1

----------


## Badong

Faudra me dire si on a plus besoin d'un a10 ou d'un mirage  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Pour l'instant, le seul groupe qui manque de monde, c'est le groupe Sud (Tomcat / Harrier). A toi de voir ce que tu préfères entre A-10 et Mirage. On avise ce soir à 21h de toute façon.

----------


## Jokletox

Super brief Flappie  :;):

----------


## KuroNyra

Dite, j'ai DCS mais j'aimerais m'y mettre de manière complète. J'ai a peine toucher au jeu et j'ai surtout de l'expérience en vol sur les cliff of dover, ou encore WWII Online Battleground Europe....


Du coup... J'aimerais bien découvrir le monde de DCS.
Et même en général pouvoir enfin voler avec des canards.  ::'(:

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Dite, j'ai DCS mais j'aimerais m'y mettre de manière complète. J'ai a peine toucher au jeu et j'ai surtout de l'expérience en vol sur les cliff of dover, ou encore WWII Online Battleground Europe....
> 
> 
> Du coup... J'aimerais bien découvrir le monde de DCS.
> Et même en général pouvoir enfin voler avec des canards.


Tu dois pouvoir jouer avec le SU 25T gratuit il me semble  :;):

----------


## war-p

Pas de cap du coup ?

----------


## Flappie

> Dite, j'ai DCS mais j'aimerais m'y mettre de manière complète. J'ai a peine toucher au jeu et j'ai surtout de l'expérience en vol sur les cliff of dover, ou encore WWII Online Battleground Europe....
> 
> 
> Du coup... J'aimerais bien découvrir le monde de DCS.
> Et même en général pouvoir enfin voler avec des canards.


Salut KuroNvra, et bienvenue chez nous !
frostphoenyx a raison, tu peux nous rejoindre dès ce soir, il y a des Su-25T, appareil que tu as de base dans DCS.

Si tu veux, je serai même dispo un peu plus tôt pour te coacher. Je t'envoie un MP.


@war-p : Houla, si ! Je ne l'ai pas mentionné parce que les rôles ne sont pas encore clairement défini, mais on a :

1 groupe Mirage full CAP (faute de Fox-3, si vous voulez passer en CAS, libre à vous)
1 groupe Hornet full CAP (+ un autre groupe CAP/SEAD)
1 groupe Tomcat full CAP (mais on est 1 et de mi pour l'instant...)
Les Viper peuvent aussi se joindre à la mélée, à condition que quelqu'un s'occupe de détruire les artilleries ennemies (important pour la suite).

----------


## Loloborgo

Ça c'est du briefing! Bravo! ^^

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff A10c

----------


## KuroNyra

> Salut KuroNvra, et bienvenue chez nous !
> frostphoenyx a raison, tu peux nous rejoindre dès ce soir, il y a des Su-25T, appareil que tu as de base dans DCS.
> 
> Si tu veux, je serai même dispo un peu plus tôt pour te coacher. Je t'envoie un MP.
> 
> 
> @war-p : Houla, si ! Je ne l'ai pas mentionné parce que les rôles ne sont pas encore clairement défini, mais on a :
> 
> 1 groupe Mirage full CAP (faute de Fox-3, si vous voulez passer en CAS, libre à vous)
> ...


Merci bien! Le jeu se télécharge comme je te l'ai expliqué en MP.
Au passage je précise, j'ai un Occulus Rift S chez moi et je me demandais s'il était possible de jouer avec pour plus d'immersion et potentiellement de nausée.
C'est recommandé ou bien il reste possible d'utiliser le "chapeau chinois" du joystick pour regarder autour de soi?  ::ninja:: 

Parce que le dernier trackIR que j'ai utilisé avait la facheuse tendance à me faire pencher en permanence la tête à cause de mes lunettes. :Splash:

----------


## Qiou87

Je joue avec un Rift S, c'est très bien. Faut mapper le zoom VR sur ton HOTAS par contre. On peut jouer avec les contrôleurs Touch mais franchement j'ai trouvé ça bizarre et surtout imprécis. Mais clairement côté immersion c'est top. Gaffe à la cinétose quand tu es proche du sol si t'as jamais joué à DCS avant en VR.

----------


## KuroNyra

Pas un HOTAS que j'ai, mais un T-flight Stick X thrustmaster. Cela sera suffisant?

----------


## Qiou87

> Pas un HOTAS que j'ai, mais un T-flight Stick X thrustmaster. Cela sera suffisant?


J'ai joué un moment avec le stick seul de mon T16000M et c'était faisable. Faut bien avoir la souris à côté car la plupart des trucs du cockpit sont cliquables. A mon avis ça se fait, par contre découvrir tout ça en même temps ET vouloir participer à une mission multi avec 18 canards tout ça dans la même soirée, ça fera peut-être beaucoup. Mais tu peux toujours essayer. Tu verras DCS au Rift S c'est super immersif.  ::wub::

----------


## KuroNyra

> J'ai joué un moment avec le stick seul de mon T16000M et c'était faisable. Faut bien avoir la souris à côté car la plupart des trucs du cockpit sont cliquables. A mon avis ça se fait, par contre découvrir tout ça en même temps ET vouloir participer à une mission multi avec 18 canards tout ça dans la même soirée, ça fera peut-être beaucoup. Mais tu peux toujours essayer. Tu verras DCS au Rift S c'est super immersif.


ça devrait me faire drôle ouais, de toute manière pour ce soir c'est cuit. J'ai encore 20 giga à télécharger.


Quand ç l'immersion je pourrais juger... J'ai piloter un Cessna 172 Skyhawk pendant quelques temps. :3

----------


## Empnicolas

> Pas un HOTAS que j'ai, mais un T-flight Stick X thrustmaster. Cela sera suffisant?


Je volais en A-10C avec un T-fight, donc ne t’inquiète pas, par contre il faut penser à utiliser les modificateurs pour avec 4-5 chapeau chinois (personnellement j'utilisait les bouton à gauche du manche en modificateur).

----------


## KuroNyra

> Je volais en A-10C avec un T-fight, donc ne t’inquiète pas, par contre il faut penser à utiliser les modificateurs pour avec 4-5 chapeau chinois (personnellement j'utilisait les bouton à gauche du manche en modificateur).


Modificateur? Dans le sens dans les contrôles même en jeu? Ou bien carrément une modif sur le joystick même?

----------


## yuushiro

Je suis des vôtres.

----------


## unitedelite

J'ai un hotas t flight aussi et je vole en a10c, pareil, utilisation de modificateur et tout est bon.
Je me force à utiliser uniquement le hotas pour ensuite y jouer avec mon casque vr.

D'ailleurs,  dernier vol : 


Je me suis fait avoir par des avions ennemi, moteur droit hs et en feu, bout d'aile gauche et droite brisé, problème hydraulique au dessus de l'aérodrome, heureusement j'étais pas loin et je suis parvenus à atterrir en urgence, j'ai même dû passer au dessus d'un avion qui se plaçait sur la piste parce que j'avais pas la possibilité de refaire une boucle.

----------


## KuroNyra

Y'a un stream à tout hasard de l'opération? Que je puisse vous suivre durant vos exploits?

----------


## Kiloutyg

Ca peut s'arranger! 

Et je serais là! en Hornet je pense!

----------


## Flappie

> Modificateur? Dans le sens dans les contrôles même en jeu? Ou bien carrément une modif sur le joystick même?


En jeu, oui. Dans les options des contrôles, tu peux configurer des modificateurs (ex: Ctrl, Alt GR, etc.) qui sont ensuite utilisables lorsque tu bindes tes touches.

----------


## Loloborgo

Flappie possibilité d'enlever le retard de lecture pour les enregistrements Tacview ? *

* sur le serveur  ::P:

----------


## Empnicolas

> Modificateur? Dans le sens dans les contrôles même en jeu? Ou bien carrément une modif sur le joystick même?


Dans le jeu

--message à supprimer-- (j'avais pas vu la page suivante)

----------


## Kiloutyg

https://www.twitch.tv/kiloutyg

----------


## Kiloutyg

Ok je pense avoir trouvé une solution! Si tu es toujorus dans les parages

----------


## KuroNyra

je suis la!

----------


## Loloborgo

Le moment où je shoot Kilou, à ma décharge là, on dirait vraiment que mon missile se dirige vers le Fishbed!!!  ::P: 

Désolé!  ::cry::

----------


## Flappie

Quelques photos souvenirs :

----------


## partizan

Ouais c'était sympa !
Surtout pour les rouges qui nous ont regardé nous entretuer comme des grands  :^_^: 

Au vestiaire avec Qiou en train d'enfiler nos tenues de soirée.




Badong, excessivement concentré, trop peut-être  ::XD::  


Joke qui a terminé de faire mumuse avec son petit pont pont.  ::trollface::

----------


## Loloborgo

Excellente mission Flappie, merci de t'être donné du mal!  :;): 


Une petite suggestion si la mission est à refaire, peut-être faire décoller en premier les pilotes chargés du SEAD, et leur laisser 5/10 minutes d'avance, le temps de traiter les principales menaces, notamment le S-300.

Les CAPs peuvent également décoller avec la CAS, en escorte des missions SEAD, et pour commencer à swiper un peu le ciel des menaces.

D'ailleurs en passant merci à la CAP qui a fait un boulot super, pas une fois nous avons été importuné par un avion rouge!

Et le débat commencé la veille sur les GBU et leur emploi mérite d'être approfondi, un code laser par binôme ça permettrait une meilleur coordination entre nous!


Et bien sûr, le meilleur pour la fin, c'est quand qu'on test *Simple Radio* en mission ??  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Heureux que ça vous ait plus autant qu'à moi.  ::): 

J'ai conçu la mission pour que nous puissions tous faire nos premières tâches indépendamment des autres : les premières zones SAM ennemies ne gênent pas les premiers objectifs de la CAS (ce sont des SA-8, il suffit de prendre de l'altitude et de faire des passes sud-ouest/nord-est, cf. carte). Donc le SEAD peut normalement prendre son temps : pas la peine de les faire partir devant, surtout que la CAP ennemie est sur zone dès le début.

Nous devrions faire des sessions de test en petit comité pour tester, pour chaque appareil :
- le changement de code laser (avion ET bombe)
- la mise en place de Simple Radio

Je peux être dispo les jeudis ou dimanches soir. Je lance les inscriptions pour un test jeudi à 21h (pas une vraie mission) :

Flappie

----------


## Qiou87

Merci pour la mission! C’était ma première et je me suis bien marré. Beaucoup de friendlies sur zone pour la cap, du buddyspike en pagaille... j’ai réussi à tuer aucun allié et a faire 2 kills, c’est déjà satisfaisant pour un début. On était bien à 4 mirages en deux groupes, j’ai trouvé que ça marchait bien avec même un relais à un moment quand certains étaient court pétrole.

Bon par contre c’était qui le petit malin avec un SAM sur le WP3 qui est venu nous descendre alors qu’on venait gentillement s’amuser avec des roquettes, sans rien demander à personne?  ::lol::

----------


## TuxFr78

Mission très sympa !
Nettoyage en règle du WP1 et après je me suis trop approché de Senaki.
Résultat : j'ai esquivé un R24 mais j'ai rien pu faire contre le R60 qui a suivi.
Merci Flappie  :;):

----------


## war-p

J'ai fait que de la cap hier soir, alors déjà j'ai eu un bug partagé avec Kilou sur le 18, l'avion ne s'alignait pas correctement, la navigation du coup était beaucoup plus difficile, ensuite je n'avais pas de datalink dispo. C'était un peu frustrant ça... Ensuite les chasseurs ennemis étaient vraiment mou, genre ils s'en foutait de moi. Et enfin désolé pour le mirage que j'ai descendu, mais tu volais comme le mig21 amorphe que je venais de déglinguer  ::ninja::  ah et sur la fin de la mission, il n'y avait plus rien à faire en cap.

----------


## davidmontpellier

Superbe mission Flappie  ::): 




> Nous devrions faire des sessions de test en petit comité pour tester, pour chaque appareil :
> - le changement de code laser (avion ET bombe)
> - la mise en place de Simple Radio
> 
> Je peux être dispo les jeudis ou dimanches soir. Je lance les inscriptions pour un test jeudi à 21h (pas une vraie mission) :
> 
> Flappie


Dispo Jeudi. On doit installer quoi?

----------


## Qiou87

> ah et sur la fin de la mission, il n'y avait plus rien à faire en cap.


Pourquoi tu crois qu'on est rentré pour réarmer et partir avec les rocket pods avec partizan?  ::):

----------


## war-p

> Pourquoi tu crois qu'on est rentré pour réarmer et partir avec les rocket pods avec partizan?


Ben déjà que répondiez pas au "raygun" comment voulez-vous que je sachiasse qu'il n'y avait plus de problème (à part un 29 fantôme)  ::P:

----------


## plon

Merci Flappie pour cette chouette mission hier soir et aux autres canards pour leur accueil chaleureux.
Bon choix de zone pour les hélicos avec ce qu'il faut de nav, d'imprévu, et ambiance au poil !

J'en suis si tu veux tester SRS jeudi si besoin. (J'ai l'habitude de m'en servir).



Pour les suggestions, comme je te le disais hier, peut être peupler un peu Zugdidi d’infanterie et de véhicules légers (patrouilles dans la ville ?) Spotters sur des toits d'immeuble ? (je sais pas si c'est possible) et pourquoi pas un convoi en fuite une fois que nos chars sont entrés dans la ville sur la route vers Senaki ? (Créer une mouvement de repli vers Senaki ?)
Un autre truc pourrait être de diversifier le rôle des Hueys en en armant certains comme c'était le cas ici, et sur de l'insertion de troupes en ville ou à ses abords pour d'autres (Jtac, antichar, infanterie...). L'insertion d'un JTAC pourrait permettre une interaction avec les canards en avion.
(ce sont de suggestions qui me sont venues à l'esprit sur le vol du retour, je n'ai jamais mis le nez (ni aucune autre partie du corps) dans l'éditeur de mission au delà de trucs très basiques pour travailler certains modules...)

La mission fut un semi fiasco pour les hélicoptères : on a perdu du temps à cause de Jok qui voulait à tout prix se baigner dans un lac de montagne, (alors que nous n'avions prévu qu'un arrêt pipi) et à cause de moi un moment après qui, une fois arrivé sur le deuxième objectif, ai confondu le master arm avec l'arrivée de fuel à 10 m du sol. (pourquoi j'ai changé le mapping bordel ???)

Bref, j'ai passé une très bonne soirée.

PS : Quelqu'un pourrait-il me faire passer le fichier tacview de la mission d'hier (je l'ai effacé par mégarde en faisant le tri - foiré- des dizaines de fichiers qui traînaient dans le dossier).

PS2 : en fin de mission j'ai pas pensé à solliciter les avions en CAS sur la route zugdid/senaki pour nettoyer... Cela m'aurait évité de prendre quelques pruneaux de Shilka dans le derrière...

----------


## Qiou87

> Ben déjà que répondiez pas au "raygun" comment voulez-vous que je sachiasse qu'il n'y avait plus de problème (à part un 29 fantôme)


D'ailleurs faudra qu'on éclaircisse cette histoire comme quoi les 2000 répondaient hostile à l'IFF. A ma connaissance on les avait tous allumés.  ::unsure:: 

Je sais pas si les 29 étaient si fantômes que ça. Plusieurs fois j'ai eu des 29 fantômes et en fait ils volaient bas et poppaient au milieu de nous, probablement qu'ils venaient de décoller. J'ai même scratché un Su27 en taxi au WP3, donc je pense que la mission prévoyait des avions qui décollaient régulièrement pour occuper la CAP.

----------


## JanSolo

Excellente mission, désolé d'avoir abattu un friendly hier soir mais il était proche d'un Mig 29 et je n'avais pas l'identification de la cible lorsque je verrouillai…
Au final j'ai du me poser comme un barbare sur une piste avec des T72 car j'étais bingo fuel et que ma crosse ne voulait pas sortir pour l'appontage.
En tout cas j'ai réussi à vider quelques SAM donc je suis satisfait moi qui galérait un peu avec le mode A/G.
En tout cas je suis présent à la prochaine!

----------


## war-p

> D'ailleurs faudra qu'on éclaircisse cette histoire comme quoi les 2000 répondaient hostile à l'IFF. A ma connaissance on les avait tous allumés. 
> 
> Je sais pas si les 29 étaient si fantômes que ça. Plusieurs fois j'ai eu des 29 fantômes et en fait ils volaient bas et poppaient au milieu de nous, probablement qu'ils venaient de décoller. J'ai même scratché un Su27 en taxi au WP3, donc je pense que la mission prévoyait des avions qui décollaient régulièrement pour occuper la CAP.


Non mais ce n'était pas qu'un problème de d'iff des mirages, perso je voyait tout le monde en unknown (comme je le disais, le D/L ne semblait pas fonctionner), du coup authent visuelle et entre un mig21 et un mirage par derrière, c'est pas évident... Surtout que j'arrivais pas à rattraper.

----------


## KuroNyra

J'ai tenté de suivre le stream de mon côté de Pilou, hélas la connexion chez moi refusait d'être stable.

Dommage car ça avait l'air sympa.  ::'(: 




Au fait quelques questions:
Faites-vous de temps en temps des périodes plus anciennes comme WWII ou Guerre de Corée?
Les missions se font sur serveur privés? Ou bien serveur ouvert avec d'autres joueurs présent sur le serveur mais suffisamment loin d'eux pour qu'ils viennent pas gâcher la fête?
(J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait une histoire de 2 équipes avec des neutres aux milieux?)

Des recommandations en avions à prendre?
Parce que pendant que mon ordi continue (hélas oui, le jeu est toujours pas DL. La faute à une faute écriture disque) de télécharger, j'ai regarder un peu la quantité d'avion disponible et ouly sheet!

Soyez également au courant que je suis un p'tit fan d'avions... La faute entre autre à Ace Combat (certains ici y ont joué? :3 )

----------


## Badong

> Badong, excessivement concentré, trop peut-être


Je m'entrainais au vol en formation bien entendu  :;): 




> Nous devrions faire des sessions de test en petit comité pour tester, pour chaque appareil :
> - le changement de code laser (avion ET bombe)
> - la mise en place de Simple Radio
> 
> Je peux être dispo les jeudis ou dimanches soir. Je lance les inscriptions pour un test jeudi à 21h (pas une vraie mission)


Dispo pour tester tout ça  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Au fait quelques questions:
> Faites-vous de temps en temps des périodes plus anciennes comme WWII ou Guerre de Corée?
> Les missions se font sur serveur privés? Ou bien serveur ouvert avec d'autres joueurs présent sur le serveur mais suffisamment loin d'eux pour qu'ils viennent pas gâcher la fête?
> (J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait une histoire de 2 équipes avec des neutres aux milieux?)
> 
> Des recommandations en avions à prendre?
> Parce que pendant que mon ordi continue (hélas oui, le jeu est toujours pas DL. La faute à une faute écriture disque) de télécharger, j'ai regarder un peu la quantité d'avion disponible et ouly sheet!
> 
> Soyez également au courant que je suis un p'tit fan d'avions... La faute entre autre à Ace Combat (certains ici y ont joué? :3 )


On était sur serveur public verrouillé par mdp. Donc que des canards mais tout le monde peut "voir" le serveur.

WW2 j'ai vu des soirées IL-2 Sturmovik s'organiser. J'ai pas l'impression que ça se fasse sur DCS très souvent, la faute (si j'ai bien compris) au modèle de dégâts pas idéal. La guerre de Corée ça pourrait être super à se faire en revanche, mais faut être assez à avoir un module.

Sinon l'avion ça dépend de toi, à priori n'importe quoi volant depuis 1980 doit pouvoir participer. Hier soir on avait du M-2000C plutôt début 1980 avec du F-16C block50 de 2005, de l'A-10C, du Huey, du F/A-18C... Bref y'en avait pour tous les goûts. Faut trouver un module qui corresponde aux rôles qui t'intéressent et qui te motive pour l'apprendre à fond.

----------


## Bacab

> J'ai tenté de suivre le stream de mon côté de Pilou, hélas la connexion chez moi refusait d'être stable.
> 
> Dommage car ça avait l'air sympa. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au fait quelques questions:
> Faites-vous de temps en temps des périodes plus anciennes comme WWII ou Guerre de Corée?
> ...


J'étais, je suis, un très gros fan d'Ace Combat, et tout ou partie de ma passion pour l'aviation vient de la donc pas d'inquiétude je ne te jugerais pas  ::): 
On joue sur le serveur de Flappie donc il n'y a que nous. Les "autres" sont des IA du jeux.
Pour les avions il faudrait qu'on sache quelles sont tes préférences :
- air/air ou air/sol ou les deux ?
- moderne/vieux/très vieux ?
- facile à maitriser ou tu n'as pas peur du défi ?

----------


## JanSolo

> J'ai tenté de suivre le stream de mon côté de Pilou, hélas la connexion chez moi refusait d'être stable.
> 
> Dommage car ça avait l'air sympa. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au fait quelques questions:
> Faites-vous de temps en temps des périodes plus anciennes comme WWII ou Guerre de Corée?
> ...


De mon point de vue, tu peux partir sur le module Flaming Cliff 3 pour avoir du F15, Mig29, SU33 etc.
Par contre les avions ne sont pas aussi travaillés que les autres modules DCS.
J'aime bien le module DCS-F18, il se pilote bien et à pas mal d'options A/A et A/G. En plus la promo est pas mal actuellement.
Ca c'est pour les avions récents.

Pour les avions WWII ou version Corée, je ne sais pas je n'en ai aucun actuellement. 
Je ne sais pas si beaucoup volent sous DCS pour ceux de la WWII ou sont plus partis sur IL2.

----------


## KuroNyra

En terme de "rôle", ça va paraître classique mais je pense que je suis bien meilleurs en tant que pure anti-air. Du coup je pense que je vais partir sur ce rôle en premier lieu et me mettre dessus à fond.
Mes premiers dogfights remontent a Battleground Europe WWII Online (et je suis devenue pas trop mauvais, le système du jeu est "ancien", mais il reste performant aujourd'hui.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5yh8RHmux4

L'attaque au sol est pas trop mon style, ce qui me fait vibrer c'est la joute aérienne. Ce magnifique ballet de mitrailleuse, et de missile.


Compris pour le serveur et pour les périodes (je note l'absence de Rafale d'ailleurs dans le shop. Snif, j'ai mal à ma France.)



Edit:
AAAARG! Steam refuse de me l'installer, ça me met erreur écriture disque! Pourtant j'ai plus de 255 giga de dispo sur le disque dur!  :Boom:

----------


## war-p

Pour le mirage  :Vibre:

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai même scratché un Su27 en taxi au WP3


C'était moi, je voulais aller occuper la CAP...  :ouaiouai: 




> Bon par contre c’était qui le petit malin avec un SAM sur le WP3 qui est venu nous descendre alors qu’on venait gentillement s’amuser avec des roquettes, sans rien demander à personne?


Et c'était moi, conséquence de la phase précédente... Donc tu est indirectement responsable de la réactivation de ce Strela qui ne foutait rien.  ::ninja:: 


Je vais essayer d'être la jeudi. :;):

----------


## Tugais

> Edit:
> AAAARG! Steam refuse de me l'installer, ça me met erreur écriture disque! Pourtant j'ai plus de 255 giga de dispo sur le disque dur!


Si tu peux privilégie la version stand alone du jeu qui est disponible sur le site d'Eagle Dynamics. Si tu accroches à DCS tu auras l'occasion d'avoir les modules et patchs plus tôt sur la version stand alone du jeu et en plus tu ne prives pas les développeurs de revenus qui sont captés par Steam. Sans compter que certaines promos ne se font que sur leur version stand alone et non sur Steam.

----------


## ze_droopy

> AAAARG! Steam refuse de me l'installer, ça me met erreur écriture disque! Pourtant j'ai plus de 255 giga de dispo sur le disque dur!


Je pense que Steam n'est pas la meilleure option pour DCS... (update tardives, promo différentes, clés incompatibles)
Essaie d'installer à partir du DCS Shop.
[grilled]

----------


## Qiou87

> C'était moi, je voulais aller occuper la CAP... 
> 
> 
> Et c'était moi, conséquence de la phase précédente... Donc tu est indirectement responsable de la réactivation de ce Strela qui ne foutait rien. 
> 
> 
> Je vais essayer d'être la jeudi.


Ah excellent! Bon 1-1 du coup, tu m’as bien explosé en Strela.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Bon par contre c’était qui le petit malin avec un SAM sur le WP3 qui est venu nous descendre alors qu’on venait gentillement s’amuser avec des roquettes, sans rien demander à personne?


Je crois que c'est Dusty (ze_droopy) qui, frustré par la casse de son Tomcat après une manœuvre high-G, a pris un malin plaisir à déchiqueter de l'avion blue via les SAM et tanks adverses.




> Ensuite les chasseurs ennemis étaient vraiment mou, genre ils s'en foutait de moi.


Ma faute, j'ai mis trop de défense de zone et pas assez de CAP libre chez les rouges. Je vais corriger ça.




> Dispo Jeudi. On doit installer quoi?


Simple Radio Standalone (SRS), et c'est tout.

Pour les codes laser, j'aimerais tester les appareils suivants qu'on utilise le plus, c'est à dire :
Warthog,
Hornet,
Viper,
Harrier (je peux faire),
Tomcat (je peux faire avec un pilote)
M-2000C...

On verra jeudi qui peut tester quoi.




> J'en suis si tu veux tester SRS jeudi si besoin. (J'ai l'habitude de m'en servir).
> [...]
> Pour les suggestions, comme je te le disais hier, peut être peupler un peu Zugdidi d’infanterie et de véhicules légers (patrouilles dans la ville ?) Spotters sur des toits d'immeuble ? (je sais pas si c'est possible) et pourquoi pas un convoi en fuite une fois que nos chars sont entrés dans la ville sur la route vers Senaki ? (Créer une mouvement de repli vers Senaki ?)
> Un autre truc pourrait être de diversifier le rôle des Hueys en en armant certains comme c'était le cas ici, et sur de l'insertion de troupes en ville ou à ses abords pour d'autres (Jtac, antichar, infanterie...). L'insertion d'un JTAC pourrait permettre une interaction avec les canards en avion.
> (ce sont de suggestions qui me sont venues à l'esprit sur le vol du retour, je n'ai jamais mis le nez (ni aucune autre partie du corps) dans l'éditeur de mission au delà de trucs très basiques pour travailler certains modules...)


C'est noté, merci ! Très bonnes idées, je vais t'embaucher comme scénariste.  ::): 




> je pense que la mission prévoyait des avions qui décollaient régulièrement pour occuper la CAP.


C'est ça. J'avais toutefois fait décoller des avions de Russie plus tard dans la soirée, mais apparemment pas en nombre suffisant.




> En tout cas je suis présent à la prochaine!


Cool ! Essaye de te dégotter un micro, même un truc tout pourri, ou celui d'une webcam, pour faciliter les coms.




> Non mais ce n'était pas qu'un problème de d'iff des mirages, perso je voyait tout le monde en unknown (comme je le disais, le D/L ne semblait pas fonctionner), du coup authent visuelle et entre un mig21 et un mirage par derrière, c'est pas évident... Surtout que j'arrivais pas à rattraper.


Un problème dans ton appareil, donc. Tu avais quoi ? Hornet ou Viper ?

----------


## unitedelite

Tes screen sont super beau, tu fait comment pour que le jeu soit si beau ? J'ai tout à fond et je suis loin de ça comme résultat

----------


## KuroNyra

> Si tu peux privilégie la version stand alone du jeu qui est disponible sur le site d'Eagle Dynamics. Si tu accroches à DCS tu auras l'occasion d'avoir les modules et patchs plus tôt sur la version stand alone du jeu et en plus tu ne prives pas les développeurs de revenus qui sont captés par Steam. Sans compter que certaines promos ne se font que sur leur version stand alone et non sur Steam.





> Je pense que Steam n'est pas la meilleure option pour DCS... (update tardives, promo différentes, clés incompatibles)
> Essaie d'installer à partir du DCS Shop.
> [grilled]


J'ai suivis votre avis et du coup je suis partie sur la version "normal"/non steam.

Si ça permet d'aider les concepteurs du jeu, ça me va sans problème.



Je suis également en train de mater (oui oui je suis pervers pour les avions et alors?) la liste des Avions dispo, mais je suis également curieux de savoir quelles sont les avions déjà inclus de base, je trouve pas la liste et je ne vois pas le SU-35 ni le F22 Raptor... Ni même le Rafale.


(Je pense m'offrir d'ailleurs le SU-27 et le M-2000C )


edit: j'y songe, je ne vois même pas non plus l'un des avions les plus badass visuellements.
(le SU-47)


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## ze_droopy

Alors attention, ce n'est pas Ace Combat, il n'y a pas d'avion de 5e génération, trop récents et encore protégés par les industriels et la défense.
Le but de DCS est de modéliser moins d'avions, mais au plus proche de la réalité.
Les avions les plus récents actuellement sont le F-16 et le F-18 (et peut-être bientôt le A-10C monté à un standard récent).
Les avions les plus représentés sont plutôt années 80/90.

----------


## ze_droopy

Et de base, tu as le Su-25T (le A-10 soviétique), et une version tourisme du P-51.
Je précise que le 25T n'a pas le niveau de modélisation des modules "full sim", mais fait parti des modules FC3 simplifiés (mais fun quand même !)

----------


## KuroNyra

> Alors attention, ce n'est pas Ace Combat, il n'y a pas d'avion de 5e génération, trop récents et encore protégés par les industriels et la défense.
> Le but de DCS est de modéliser moins d'avions, mais au plus proche de la réalité.
> Les avions les plus récents actuellement sont le F-16 et le F-18 (et peut-être bientôt le A-10C monté à un standard récent).
> Les avions les plus représentés sont plutôt années 80/90.
> 
> 
> Et de base, tu as le Su-25T (le A-10 soviétique), et une version tourisme du P-51.
> Je précise que le 25T n'a pas le niveau de modélisation des modules "full sim", mais fait parti des modules FC3 simplifiés (mais fun quand même !)


Le fait que ce soit full sim ne me dérange pas en soi, je suis plutôt partisan du modèle de vol réaliste avec un avion plus "simple" que l'IRL à piloter, à partir du moment où y'a autant de choses à faire que sur l'IRL cela perd un peu de son charme à mes yeux.

(Vous devriez voir la check-list de mon Cessna 172, la refaire systématiquement était normal et se faisait. Mais la refaire également sur un jeu derrière en mode "détente" c'est pas fun en soi.)


Dommage pour le manque de 5ème Génération mais ça se comprend. On verra ce que ça donne dans 30 ans!  :B):

----------


## Qiou87

Ouais faut pas hésiter à tester d’abord sur le 25T. DCS est à Ace Combat ce que iRacing est à Need for Speed, et le côté sérieux / fouillé n’est pas pour tout le monde. Mais le plaisir / lien qu’on a avec son avion une fois qu’on le maîtrise n’a rien à voir non plus...

L’eurofighter Typhoon est en cours de développement et sera le premier Gen4.5 de DCS à priori. Mais pas avant 2021 en early access je pense...

----------


## war-p

> Je crois que c'est Dusty (ze_droopy) qui, frustré par la casse de son Tomcat après une manœuvre high-G, a pris un malin plaisir à déchiqueter de l'avion blue via les SAM et tanks adverses.
> 
> 
> Ma faute, j'ai mis trop de défense de zone et pas assez de CAP libre chez les rouges. Je vais corriger ça.
> 
> 
> Simple Radio Standalone (SRS), et c'est tout.
> 
> Pour les codes laser, j'aimerais tester les appareils suivants qu'on utilise le plus, c'est à dire :
> ...


Hornet, évidemment, Si j'avais été le seul, j'aurais pensé que c'était ma faute, mais ça me l'a fait deux fois et kilou a aussi été touché. Sinon tout le monde s'en fout du message que j'ai posté sur le mirage?  ::P:

----------


## Badong

Pour les f-18 et f-16 qui volent aujourd'hui, y'as une petite surprise pour vous dans le cockpit x)

----------


## Flappie

> L'attaque au sol est pas trop mon style, ce qui me fait vibrer c'est la joute aérienne. Ce magnifique ballet de mitrailleuse, et de missile.


Comme te l'a dit JanSolo, je te recommande d'acheter en premier le pack Flaming Cliffs 3 : les procédures sont hyper simplifiées, et tu y trouveras avant tout de la chasse.

Mais avant de mettre la main à la poche, tu devrais déjà faire un tour à bord des deux avions gratuits : le TF-51 (en fait un P-51 Mustang civil) pour la partie WW2, et le Su-25T pour la partie contemporaine, mais c'est un chasseur-bombardier donc il risque de moins te plaire. Ainsi, tu pourras vérifier que ton PC tient le coup (DCS est gourmand en ressources), et tu pourras aussi apprécier la complexité modérée de ces deux appareils.

Je suis dispo pour t'apprendre les rudiments en Su-25T, ce jeudi soir 21h par exemple.  ::): 

@Badong : je viens de voir, c'est très joli.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Grosse newsletter de Heatblur par ici : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=268159

----------


## Badong

@Flappie, leur carrier il est offert avec le f14 ou faudra payer en plus ?

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est offert

----------


## Flappie

Si l'on en croit IronMike, de l'équipe, il sera gratuit pour tout le monde, et pas seulement pour les possesseurs du matou.
EDIT: grilled.

Dans le même message, IronMike disait ne pas savoir si tout ou partie des améliorations du module SuperCarrier pourraient être intégrées au Forrestal d'Heatblur. La newslette en parle peut-être ? J'ai pas trop le temps de lire, là.

----------


## Badong

j'ai lu en diagonale, pas mentionné

----------


## Ranger 28

Bonjour.
Nouveau sur ce forum, j'ai appris que vous aviez de la place le mardi soir.
Je vole principalement sur F-16 et M2000 CAP ou CAS suivant les besoins.

Voilà voilà.
Je peux également être dispo d'autres jours de semaine, alors n'hésitez pas à me contacter en mp.

----------


## ze_droopy

Il dit qu'il ne faut pas s'attendre à une équivalence de fonctionnalités avec le SC et donc qu'ils ne s'attendent pas a avoir de problème de compatibilité entre les deux, mais il retardent le Forrestal pour laisser le devant de la scène au SC.

----------


## JanSolo

> Si l'on en croit IronMike, de l'équipe, il sera gratuit pour tout le monde, et pas seulement pour les possesseurs du matou.
> EDIT: grilled.
> 
> Dans le même message, IronMike disait ne pas savoir si tout ou partie des améliorations du module SuperCarrier pourraient être intégrées au Forrestal d'Heatblur. La newslette en parle peut-être ? J'ai pas trop le temps de lire, là.


A priori non.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Bonjour.
> Nouveau sur ce forum, j'ai appris que vous aviez de la place le mardi soir.
> Je vole principalement sur F-16 et M2000 CAP ou CAS suivant les besoins.
> 
> Voilà voilà.
> Je peux également être dispo d'autres jours de semaine, alors n'hésitez pas à me contacter en mp.


Bienvenue!

@Flappie: il fait combien de place ton TS ? 

Ça marche d'enfer les streams d'Agar pour recruter :D

----------


## Flappie

Ouais, c'est ce que je lui ai dit !  ::): 

Bienvenue, Ranger28. Je t'envoie un MP avec nos coordonnées Teamspeak. Tu peux passer dès jeudi soir pour faire connaissance si tu le souhaites, mais ce sera une soirée test, donc moins fun que les mardis.

----------


## Jokletox

> (Vous devriez voir la check-list de mon Cessna 172, la refaire systématiquement était normal et se faisait. Mais la refaire également sur un jeu derrière en mode "détente" c'est pas fun en soi.)


100% d'accord avec toi, ce qui est fun/intéressant à faire en vrai ne l'est pas forcément dans un simu, j'ai vécu la même chose en DR400  :;): 


Sinon histoire de faire chier le monde  ::P:  : pas fan de SRS. Un bouton de chuchottement sur TS est plus pratique et surtout bcp plus conviviale pour une soirée DCS "entre pote". Ne pas pouvoir discuter quand on veut parce qu'on est au tapis ou qu'on a pas allumé son zinc (sans compter de devoir changer de fréquence toutes les 2 min quand on veut parler à un groupe particulier) ruine à mes yeux tout le charme d'une soiree multijoueur.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Moi pas fan de la stable  ::ninja::

----------


## KuroNyra

> 100% d'accord avec toi, ce qui est fun/intéressant à faire en vrai ne l'est pas forcément dans un simu, j'ai vécu la même chose en DR400 
> 
> 
> Sinon histoire de faire chier le monde  : pas fan de SRS. Un bouton de chuchottement sur TS est plus pratique et surtout bcp plus conviviale pour une soirée DCS "entre pote". Ne pas pouvoir discuter quand on veut parce qu'on est au tapis ou qu'on a pas allumé son zinc (sans compter de devoir changer de fréquence toutes les 2 min quand on veut parler à un groupe particulier) ruine à mes yeux tout le charme d'une soiree multijoueur.


Ah les DR400, éternelles rivaux du sacro-saint Cessna, j'ai eu l'occasion d'en piloter un une fois, belle machine avec une bonne stabilité.

----------


## Bacab

> Ah les DR400, éternelles rivaux du sacro-saint Cessna, j'ai eu l'occasion d'en piloter un une fois, belle machine avec une bonne stabilité.


[APARTE]Des quelques vols que j'ai fait aux commandes d'un avion IRL c'est ceux sur DR221 que j'ai trouvés les plus rigolos. J'ai trouvé qu'une fois dans le cockpit ça avait presque une gueule de Warbird avec 1000 ch de moins  ::): [/APARTE]

Ce qui m'ennuie le plus avec TS c'est de ne plus pouvoir mapper les boutons de mon joysticks pour le PTT et les chuchotements. Je suis obligé d'utiliser les boutons de la souris et c'est pas commode, j'ai pas trois bras ! Et la détection de voix ne marche pas bien manifestement vu que vous êtes plusieurs à m'avoir dit que vous ne m'entendiez pas lorsque je l'utilisais.

----------


## ze_droopy

@Bacab: tu peux mapper tes boutons de joystick aux whispers ou micro de TS. Perso j'utilise le Comms hat du Warthog pour les deux (et le micro doublé sur le MOUSE4)

@Jokle: Je pense qu'on peut trouver un compromis qui permet d'ameliorer les comms tout en gardant la convivialité, ce qu'on testera jeudi.

L'idée c'est de conserver TS en plus de SRS: En vol, c'est SRS | Avant/Crashé/après c'est TS.
L'unique inconvénient à mon sens c'est l'obligation de passer en PTT sur TS... Ce qui n'est pas si grave que ça, puis que le voice activation, c'est le mal (et ça nous évitera les bruits de vapottage et/ou TV de Madame derrière)

----------


## h0verfly

Confinement oblige, je repasse sur ce topic.

Je vais profiter des soldes pour prendre Hormuz.

Je vous avais embêté il y a deux ans concernant mes soucis avec le 2000, depuis j'ai déménagé, racheté un nouveau track-ir, des supports pour mon hotas, et du coup j'ai à nouveau envie de m'y mettre.
J'ai lu les dernières pages, et si je comprends bien, le Mirage n'est pas encore vraiment "fini" c'est ça?

Considérant que je repars quasi de zéro, je vais déjà repasser un peu de temps sur les tuto (25T et 2000), donc je pense que ça ne va pas me gêner beaucoup dans l'immédiat de toute façon. Le jeudi soir vous prenez encore les débutants sous votre aile?

Ah et question annexe, vous ne parlez jamais du A-4 de la communauté. Ca pourrait être une bonne introduction gratuite aux américains. J'ai toujours envie du F-5 (c'est de l'attirance pure hein, ça s'explique pas c'est visuel), mais bon vu que c'est un module payant, et qu'il semble limité voire non utilisé sur les missions actuelles en multi, ça serait surement un investissement peu utile.

----------


## Flappie

> @Bacab: tu peux mapper tes boutons de joystick aux whispers ou micro de TS. Perso j'utilise le Comms hat du Warthog pour les deux (et le micro doublé sur le MOUSE4)
> 
> @Jokle: Je pense qu'on peut trouver un compromis qui permet d'ameliorer les comms tout en gardant la convivialité, ce qu'on testera jeudi.
> 
> L'idée c'est de conserver TS en plus de SRS: En vol, c'est SRS | Avant/Crashé/après c'est TS.
> L'unique inconvénient à mon sens c'est l'obligation de passer en PTT sur TS... Ce qui n'est pas si grave que ça, puis que le voice activation, c'est le mal (et ça nous évitera les bruits de vapottage et/ou TV de Madame derrière)


Autre possibilité : maintenant que DCS implémente un chat vocal rudimentaire, on pourrait s'en servir comme du canal général qui verrait passer :

-les coms de début de mission ("j'ai pas lu le brief, faut faire quoi ?", "comment on allume la radio sur l'appareil X ?"...)
-et les avis de décès ("le Strela m'a eu", "joli coup Machin_du_71", "j'avais dit Buddyspike bordayl")

Comme le dit Dusty, on teste ça jeudi.


@Salut h0verfly, oui tu peux passer jeudi soir, je t'envoie les coordonnées. J'avais testé l'A-4 avec partizan mais j'ai pas trop aimé. Je l'ai désinstallé car j'avais des soucis pour rejoindre certains serveurs. En tout cas, je salue le travail des moddeurs. On fait parfois du F-5 dans nos missions 70s, mais elles se sont comptées sur les doigts d'une main l'année dernière. On en fera sûrement plus souvent quand on aura l'A-7.  ::wub::

----------


## Bacab

> @Bacab: tu peux mapper tes boutons de joystick aux whispers ou micro de TS. Perso j'utilise le Comms hat du Warthog pour les deux (et le micro doublé sur le MOUSE4)
> 
> @Jokle: Je pense qu'on peut trouver un compromis qui permet d'ameliorer les comms tout en gardant la convivialité, ce qu'on testera jeudi.
> 
> L'idée c'est de conserver TS en plus de SRS: En vol, c'est SRS | Avant/Crashé/après c'est TS.
> L'unique inconvénient à mon sens c'est l'obligation de passer en PTT sur TS... Ce qui n'est pas si grave que ça, puis que le voice activation, c'est le mal (et ça nous évitera les bruits de vapottage et/ou TV de Madame derrière)


He non ça ne marche pas chez certaines personnes, c'est un bug connu ==> https://forum.teamspeak.com/threads/...-Gamepad/page8

----------


## Jokletox

> Ah les DR400, éternelles rivaux du sacro-saint Cessna, j'ai eu l'occasion d'en piloter un une fois, belle machine avec une bonne stabilité.





> [APARTE]Des quelques vols que j'ai fait aux commandes d'un avion IRL c'est ceux sur DR221 que j'ai trouvés les plus rigolos. J'ai trouvé qu'une fois dans le cockpit ça avait presque une gueule de Warbird avec 1000 ch de moins [/APARTE]


Jamais mis mes fesses ailleurs que dans un DR400 alors je pourrai pas comparer ^^






> puis que le voice activation, c'est le mal


M'en suis jamais servi en 15 ans de simu, du PTT   ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

J'ai pu lire la newsletter de Heatblur. En résumé :

- Un membre de l'équipe "a eu" le Covid19 (a priori, il va bien donc), mais globalement pas trop de chamboulement dans leur activité.
- Excuses et justifications pour le retard du Forrestal. 
- Le TWS Auto fonctionnel est pour très bientôt. Les RIO vont pouvoir améliorer leur score sur l'Asteroids embarqué !
- Le F-14A va sortir en avance mais incomplet pour le moment (c'est un changement de plan). Pas de date.
- Encore beaucoup de fonctions à apporter au F-14B qui n'est pas oublié.

----------


## FIVE-one

Salut les canards !
Je viens d'acheter le module M2000c mais le tutorial de démarrage est coincé à la mise en route des radios. 
La mission me demande de passer le V/UHF sur garde mais le bitard n'existe plus. Je ne peux donc pas continuer le tuto.
Il semble que je ne sois pas le seul impacté. Y-a-t il une solution ? Merci d'avance !

----------


## Jokletox

A part attendre que la mission tuto soit mise à jour, rien d'autre à faire. Tu peux regarder sur YT sinon, il doit y avoir des tuto récents.

----------


## war-p

Pour l'utilisation de srs, il faudrait déjà que les fréquences soient mappé sur les Channel par défaut des avions, qu'on n'ait pas à jongler avec les modes manuel... Sinon piloter un dr400 face à un Cessna, c'est comme conduite une voiture à roues motrices arrière face à une traction avant...  ::ninja::

----------


## KuroNyra

> Pour l'utilisation de srs, il faudrait déjà que les fréquences soient mappé sur les Channel par défaut des avions, qu'on n'ait pas à jongler avec les modes manuel... Sinon piloter un dr400 face à un Cessna, c'est comme conduite une voiture à roues motrices arrière face à une traction avant...


Comment ose-tu te moquer ainsi de la merveille technologique du Cessna, vilain! Je te défie en duel! ... Quand mon jeu aura fini de télécharger et que je saurais faire du dogfight dans ce jeu...  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Salut FIVE-one, je regarde pour te débugger la mission en attendant, j'ai 30 min devant moi.

C'est bien "Caucasus - M01. Start up from cold and dark" dont il s'agit ?




> Comment ose-tu te moquer ainsi de la merveille technologique du Cessna, vilain! Je te défie en duel! ... Quand mon jeu aura fini de télécharger et que je saurais faire du dogfight dans ce jeu...


... avec un Su-25T.  ::ninja::

----------


## yuushiro

@Flappie, je peux essayer d'être là pour les tests SRS + laser en A10C s'il faut.

----------


## Flappie

Plus on sera nombreux, plus le test sera significatif, donc ça me va.

----------


## Graine

J'essaie de faire fonctionner Facetrack noir avec bms 4.34 mais c'est injouable honnêtement.
Vous avez une config qui fonctionne vous?

----------


## KuroNyra

> ... avec un Su-25T.



... Plutôt un SU-27 ou Mig-29  ::ninja:: 


... Oui j'aime le matos Russe et alors?


edit: d'ailleurs y'a une liste des joueurs CPC et de leurs avions favoris?

----------


## Flappie

> Salut les canards !
> Je viens d'acheter le module M2000c mais le tutorial de démarrage est coincé à la mise en route des radios. 
> La mission me demande de passer le V/UHF sur garde mais le bitard n'existe plus. Je ne peux donc pas continuer le tuto.
> Il semble que je ne sois pas le seul impacté. Y-a-t il une solution ? Merci d'avance !


Voici le fichier de mission édité (j'ai coupé la partie qui concerne la radio, et qui a normalement lieu avant l'ADI).

Tu dois le placer sous *\DCS World\Mods\aircraft\M-2000C\Missions\Training*.
Ça va écraser l'ancien, qui sera de toute façon prochainement mis à jour par RAZBAM.

Ensuite tu lances le jeu et la mission de training.  ::):

----------


## partizan

Flappie, les missions de campagne du 2000 de Baltic Dragon ont été mises à jour dans l'Open Beta du 14/02 et du 18/03.

Je mets toutes celle de la campagne caucase là

@war-p : sis si j'ai testé les nouveautés du 2000 après la mission d'hier. 

Il faut d'ailleurs mapper 

> 2 touches pour unlock :
- les 530 (avec depress)
- les magic (avec unlock magic)
> 1 touche pour passer de PID à PIC (TWS/STT)

La touche MAG du PCA permet de passer en MAV (scan only de la tête IR du Magic). J'ai testé aussi le mode Flood que je n'avais jamais utilisé, lorsqu'un 530 perd le lock, on peut le remettre sur le bogey en allant très vite, à moins de 10nm puisque c'est un mode SVI.
Je n'ai pas encore testé le mode A/G pour savoir si les mod AFT/FWD sont toujours buggés, mais ça à l'air d'avancer chez Razbam.

----------


## Flappie

Ah, et bien merci pour lui.




> J'essaie de faire fonctionner Facetrack noir avec bms 4.34 mais c'est injouable honnêtement.
> Vous avez une config qui fonctionne vous?


Salut Graine, je n'ai jamais essayé Facetrack NoIR. Un retour, quelqu'un ?

----------


## KuroNyra

> Ah, et bien merci pour lui.
> 
> 
> Salut Graine, je n'ai jamais essayé Facetrack NoIR. Un retour, quelqu'un ?


J'ai déjà essayé par le passé, malheureusement il était beaucoup trop sensible, avait des problèmes avec mes lunettes ce qui rendait de même injouable toute tentative de simulation.

----------


## Loloborgo

Dispo jeudi  ::): 

Pour les courageux, la dernière version de Simple Radio est la 1.7.7.0.

Téléchargeable ici : 

[url]https://github.com/ciribob/DCS-SimpleRadioStandalone/releases/tag/1.7.7.0[\url]

Le fonctionnement est pas compliqué et ceux qui maîtrisent déjà pourront aider ! ^^

----------


## Bacab

> Ah, et bien merci pour lui.
> 
> 
> Salut Graine, je n'ai jamais essayé Facetrack NoIR. Un retour, quelqu'un ?


Facetrack NoIR j'ai testé avec le mode reconnaissance de visage et c'était pas top.

----------


## Flappie

Sinon, il y a la solution Freetrack + PS3Eye + DelanClip. C'est pas cher, et certains canards l'utilisent et en sont ravis.

----------


## Badong

J'utilise Facetrack NoIR. A utiliser si t'as un clip que tu peux faire toi-même ou commander des tout-faits ici https://delanengineering.com/product...nclip-starter/ (c'est ce que j'ai)
Après c'est un peu de paramétrage mais une fois que c'est mis en place c'est pas trop mauvais. Ça vaut pas un track ir 5, mais ça change la vie si tu ne fais que bouger la camera à la souris ou au china hat

----------


## frostphoenyx

> ... Plutôt un SU-27 ou Mig-29 
> 
> 
> ... Oui j'aime le matos Russe et alors?
> 
> 
> edit: d'ailleurs y'a une liste des joueurs CPC et de leurs avions favoris?


Y'a une liste des modules possédés, nuance. C'est dans l'OP.

----------


## Flappie

Tout à fait, le tableau des modules DCS par joueur est ici, et je viens de l'agrandir en conséquence. Tous les nouveaux venus peuvent y recenser leurs modules. 

Ca permet aux créateurs de missions de savoir ce qu'il est possible de faire (ex: combien de personnes max si soirée Corée ?), et si c'est vraiment la peine d'inclure tel ou tel appareil. Accessoirement, ça nous permet aussi d'identifier les modules qui plaisent le plus aux canards (voir graphique sous le tableau).

----------


## Flappie

Bon, y'a tellement d'activité sur ce topic que j'arrive même plus à suivre !  :^_^:  Je me rattrape :




> Tes screen sont super beau, tu fait comment pour que le jeu soit si beau ? J'ai tout à fond et je suis loin de ça comme résultat




Voici mes réglages. Note que mes screens sont sauvegardés par DCS en .png, et que je les uploade sur un serveur qui ne les convertis pas en .jpeg. Ça aide beaucoup.




> Le jeudi soir vous prenez encore les débutants sous votre aile?


Entre canards, ça fait longtemps qu'on ne vole plus que le mardi (le jeudi, j'ai Autruches Volantes). Mais tu as de la chance, on fait une session de test/entraînement ce jeudi, tu peux venir. Je t'envoie les coordonnées du TS.

----------


## unitedelite

> Bon, y'a tellement d'activité sur ce topic que j'arrive même plus à suivre !  Je me rattrape :
> 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/440drmW/Screen-200401-215829.png
> 
> Voici mes réglages. Note que mes screens sont sauvegardés par DCS en .png, et que je les uploade sur un serveur qui ne les convertis pas en .jpeg. Ça aide beaucoup.
> 
> 
> Entre canards, ça fait longtemps qu'on ne vole plus que le mardi (le jeudi, j'ai Autruches Volantes). Mais tu as de la chance, on fait une session de test/entraînement ce jeudi, tu peux venir. Je t'envoie les coordonnées du TS.




Je vais voir ça  ::): 


Par contre j'ai juste besoin d'info : je joue avec mon frere, moi en a10-c ou f/a18 et lui en su25t, comment on peut faire pour voler "ensemble" c'est a dire faire correspondre nos vitesse et altitude sachant que moi je suis en impérial et lui en métre si je ne me trompe pas ?
merci  ::):

----------


## yuushiro

D'ailleurs hier, je me plaignais qu'à la place du RIO j'étais vachement secoué (surtout sur le PA pendant la mise en route), j'avais l'impression d'être balloté dans tous les sens. Il y a une option pour retirer ça ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je vais voir ça 
> 
> 
> Par contre j'ai juste besoin d'info : je joue avec mon frere, moi en a10-c ou f/a18 et lui en su25t, comment on peut faire pour voler "ensemble" c'est a dire faire correspondre nos vitesse et altitude sachant que moi je suis en impérial et lui en métre si je ne me trompe pas ?
> merci


Pas d'autre choix que de convertir a la volée.
Si la précision n'est pas importante, considère que kts = 2 x Km/h et 3 x Ft = 1 m.

----------


## CapSyl

Avant la VR, j'ai utilisé avec bonheur FaceTrackNoIr (V1,7) en reco faciale sur DCS, IL2, XPlane 11 et Condor. Jamais eu de soucis mais j'avais lu que c'est très lié au modèle de webcam....
En revanche, je n'arrive pas à le lancer sur Arma.

----------


## Flappie

> D'ailleurs hier, je me plaignais qu'à la place du RIO j'étais vachement secoué (surtout sur le PA pendant la mise en route), j'avais l'impression d'être balloté dans tous les sens. Il y a une option pour retirer ça ?


C'est un bug, et c'est extrêmement désagréable pour les princesses RIO que nous sommes, surtout au moment d'entrer ces_ putttaiinnn  dddde crooodrdnnééées_ !!! Espérons que ça n'arrivera pas sur le Forrestal !  :Tap:

----------


## FIVE-one

> Voici le fichier de mission édité (j'ai coupé la partie qui concerne la radio, et qui a normalement lieu avant l'ADI).
> 
> Tu dois le placer sous *\DCS World\Mods\aircraft\M-2000C\Missions\Training*.
> Ça va écraser l'ancien, qui sera de toute façon prochainement mis à jour par RAZBAM.
> 
> Ensuite tu lances le jeu et la mission de training.


Salut, j'ai contacté le dev entre temps. Il m'a envoyé ce lien (avec probablement le même fichier) et m'a permis de le partager.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzi...jBcVDLkS_rMNWI
Tout fonctionne parfaitement depuis. Merci du coup de main à tous ! ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

Tient j'y songe, vous avez de la place pour les hélicoptères durant certaines missions?

----------


## Olis

Voilà un homme de goût  ::wub:: 




> ... Plutôt un SU-27 ou Mig-29 
> 
> 
> ... Oui j'aime le matos Russe et alors?
> 
> 
> edit: d'ailleurs y'a une liste des joueurs CPC et de leurs avions favoris?

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Tient j'y songe, vous avez de la place pour les hélicoptères durant certaines missions?


Je réponds pour Flappie, mais ça vole souvent en Huey / Gazelle il me semble.

----------


## Flappie

Tout à fait. Je peux aussi mettre du Mi-8 ou du Ka-50 sur demande.
Vu que tu souhaites un appareil pas top compliqué, KuroNyra, je te recommande fortement de commencer par le Huey. Il y a un petit gap à passer au début, la gestion du palonnier puis la gestion de l'atterrissage, mais après ça va tout seul. Mais je tiens à souligner que c'est bien plus difficile que de piloter un hélico dans Battlefield.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Sinon le K50, pas de gestion du palonnier  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Mais je tiens à souligner que c'est bien plus difficile que de piloter un hélico dans Battlefield.


On se doute un peu vu que c'est arcade BF. Mais par rapport à une simu un peu plus poussée genre GTA 5, ça donne quoi?  ::ninja:: 

@Frostphoenyx: comment on oriente le Ka-50 d'ailleurs? Même sans rotor de queue je pensais que le palonnier jouait sur l'orientation des pales des rotors pour générer un couple dans un sens ou l'autre et donc obtenir le même effet qu'un hélico classique. Ça ne marche pas?

----------


## frostphoenyx

> @Frostphoenyx: comment on oriente le Ka-50 d'ailleurs? Même sans rotor de queue je pensais que le palonnier jouait sur l'orientation des pales des rotors pour générer un couple dans un sens ou l'autre et donc obtenir le même effet qu'un hélico classique. Ça ne marche pas?


Si si. Y'a un palonnier, c'est juste que contrairement aux autres hélicos t'as pas besoin de compenser au palonnier quand tu augmentes la rotation.

Sinon au niveau de la difficulté des hélicos dans DCS c'est clairement difficile et moins "naturel" à piloter qu'un avion. T'as tendance à trop appuyer tes actions sur le manche et du coup l'hélico part en sucette  ::P:

----------


## war-p

> Flappie, les missions de campagne du 2000 de Baltic Dragon ont été mises à jour dans l'Open Beta du 14/02 et du 18/03.
> 
> Je mets toutes celle de la campagne caucase là
> 
> @war-p : sis si j'ai testé les nouveautés du 2000 après la mission d'hier. 
> 
> Il faut d'ailleurs mapper 
> 
> > 2 touches pour unlock :
> ...


Bon, j'ai pas encore testé (j'ai pas le courage de switcher sur l'ob) mais apparemment c'est encore buggé sur le largage de précision. Mais sinon c'est cool que le mode mav fonctionne, je crois qu'ils ont montré la fonctionnalité que très récemment. On va pouvoir faire du irst hehehe. Mais de toute façon je me suis juré de ne le reprendre que quand il sera bug (gros bug, pas le bouton qui sert à rien fonctionne pas...) free et éventuellement quand le mode a/g du radar sera activé, mais ça ça dépend plus d'Ed.

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon au niveau de la difficulté des hélicos dans DCS c'est clairement difficile et moins "naturel" à piloter qu'un avion. T'as tendance à trop appuyer tes actions sur le manche et du coup l'hélico part en sucette


Héhé, ça me rappelle mon baptême de pilotage d'hélico (un Bell 47). Le gards m'a dit : "hola, tout doux sur les commandes !". Il faut dire que passer d'un G940 à retour de force à un manche fixé au sol et très très souple, ça fait bizarre.  :^_^:

----------


## KuroNyra

> Voilà un homme de goût


 :B): 





> Je réponds pour Flappie, mais ça vole souvent en Huey / Gazelle il me semble.





> Tout à fait. Je peux aussi mettre du Mi-8 ou du Ka-50 sur demande.
> Vu que tu souhaites un appareil pas top compliqué, KuroNyra, je te recommande fortement de commencer par le Huey. Il y a un petit gap à passer au début, la gestion du palonnier puis la gestion de l'atterrissage, mais après ça va tout seul. Mais je tiens à souligner que c'est bien plus difficile que de piloter un hélico dans Battlefield.


ça ira, j'ai jamais su utiliser les hélicotères dans Battlefields, beaucoup trop arcade.
Par contre sur Flight Simulator c'était autre chose.

Je débuterais donc par le Huey avant d'aller certainement migrer sur le Ka-50 qui peut servir d'hélicoptère d'assaut lourd... Et aussi parce que j'adore les hélicoter! (Un cookie pour celui qui trouve la ref.)



edit: le jeu vient de finir de s'installer!
J'ai déjà lancer le menu du jeu et l'Occulus Rift fonctionne.
Le truc que je crains en revanche est de réussir à utiliser l'Occulus Rift ET un micro. J'ai jamais eu a utiliser celui de l'Occulus Rift et mon ordi me fait régulièrement des cafouilles sur ça.

----------


## Flappie

> Et aussi parce que j'adore les hélicoter! (Un cookie pour celui qui trouve la ref.)


Le youtubeur de "Minute Papillon" ?




> J'ai jamais eu a utiliser celui de l'Occulus Rift et mon ordi me fait régulièrement des cafouilles sur ça.


Commence par désactiver les sorties audio de ta carte graphique (elles portent normalement le nom de ton/tes écran/s). C'est souvent ça qui fout la zouille.

----------


## Qiou87

Ca marche chez moi avec le micro du casque (HyperX Cloud) en même temps que le Rift S. Faut bien mettre "Défaut Windows" pour le son dans les paramètres Oculus, pour les HP et le micro.

Pour le Huey attend le 4 avril pour l'acheter, il passera à -50%. Idem pour les autres hélicos qui vont passer en promo.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Le youtubeur de "Minute Papillon" ?
> 
> 
> Commence par désactiver les sorties audio de ta carte graphique (elles portent normalement le nom de ton/tes écran/s). C'est souvent ça qui fout la zouille.


Perdu, allez je donne un indice c'est un Film avec Belmondo!





> Ca marche chez moi avec le micro du casque (HyperX Cloud) en même temps que le Rift S. Faut bien mettre "Défaut Windows" pour le son dans les paramètres Oculus, pour les HP et le micro.
> 
> Pour le Huey attend le 4 avril pour l'acheter, il passera à -50%. Idem pour les autres hélicos qui vont passer en promo.


ça marche, je vais essayer ça! Le casque, tu le porte sur toi en même temps que l'oculus ou sur le bureau devant toi?


edit: j'ai pu essayer et mise à part les boutons qu'il va falloir que je configure, ça marche avec le casque...

.... Par contre, la cinétose m'agresse dès que je tente de bouger un peu. Y'a une option à tout hasard qui permet de limiter ça?

----------


## Qiou87

> ça marche, je vais essayer ça! Le casque, tu le porte sur toi en même temps que l'oculus ou sur le bureau devant toi?


Non le casque passe nickel au dessus de l’arceau du Rift, je le porte normalement. Heureusement qu’il est sans fil, ça simplifie le truc.

----------


## KuroNyra

Bon, je vais avoir du mal avec les commandes. Et ce Casque VR me donne la nausée, je crois que je vais m'en passer parce que sinon je vais pas rester 10 minutes en lignes.  :Gerbe: 

Y'a moyen de regarder autour de soi sans avoir besoin de TrackIR?

----------


## Qiou87

A toi de voir, le casque perso j'y suis allé doucement. Au début des vols peinards, de 30min maxi. Petit à petit tu augmentes le truc, tu voles plus bas, tu t'essaies à un peu de voltige... Et au bout d'un mois sans t'en rendre compte t'es plus sensible. Enfin  dans mon cas, après je sais qu'on est pas tous égaux face à la cinétose. 

Pour regarder autour tu as FaceTrackNoIR si tu as une webcam. Je l'ai utilisé un temps et ça marche pas mal.

----------


## KuroNyra

> A toi de voir, le casque perso j'y suis allé doucement. Au début des vols peinards, de 30min maxi. Petit à petit tu augmentes le truc, tu voles plus bas, tu t'essaies à un peu de voltige... Et au bout d'un mois sans t'en rendre compte t'es plus sensible. Enfin  dans mon cas, après je sais qu'on est pas tous égaux face à la cinétose. 
> 
> Pour regarder autour tu as FaceTrackNoIR si tu as une webcam. Je l'ai utilisé un temps et ça marche pas mal.


J'ai déjà eu a faire avec FaceTrackNoIR et les résultats étaient pas fameux.
La caméra penchait en permanence sur le côté parce que j'ai des lunettes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai déjà eu a faire avec FaceTrackNoIR et les résultats étaient pas fameux.
> La caméra penchait en permanence sur le côté parce que j'ai des lunettes.


Ca doit dépendre des montures, de la luminosité et de la position de la cam, j'en ai aussi et ça traquait correctement. Mais bon, faut pas se leurrer, ça ne vaut pas la fiabilité d'un vrai TrackIR. Mais c'est aussi beaucoup plus simple (une webcam et c'est tout) et moins cher.

Après je vais être franc, depuis que j'ai testé DCS en VR, j'ai plus eu la moindre envie d'y jouer à plat, j'ai même décidé de pas participer à l'alpha de MSFS (si jamais j'étais sélectionné). Pour moi voler en VR c'est juste un game-changer, je me suis fait violence pour passer le début qui perturbe l'oreille interne. Depuis c'est juste du pur bonheur, je peux faire une sortie d'une heure et pas tirer un missile et être quand même content à la fin.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Ca doit dépendre des montures, de la luminosité et de la position de la cam, j'en ai aussi et ça traquait correctement. Mais bon, faut pas se leurrer, ça ne vaut pas la fiabilité d'un vrai TrackIR. Mais c'est aussi beaucoup plus simple (une webcam et c'est tout) et moins cher.
> 
> Après je vais être franc, depuis que j'ai testé DCS en VR, j'ai plus eu la moindre envie d'y jouer à plat, j'ai même décidé de pas participer à l'alpha de MSFS (si jamais j'étais sélectionné). Pour moi voler en VR c'est juste un game-changer, je me suis fait violence pour passer le début qui perturbe l'oreille interne. Depuis c'est juste du pur bonheur, je peux faire une sortie d'une heure et pas tirer un missile et être quand même content à la fin.


Je tenterais, mais j'aimerais bien quand même pouvoir configurer des touches d'abords...  ::'(:

----------


## Qiou87

> Je tenterais, mais j'aimerais bien quand même pouvoir configurer des touches d'abords...


C'est le problème des modules FC3 (F15, Mig29...), tout se fait avec des raccourcis clavier donc en VR c'est horrible. Les modules avec cockpit cliquables sont faciles à gérer en VR, la souris à côté du joystick et c'est bon.  J'avais peur au début et c'est facile comme tout en fait.

----------


## KuroNyra

> C'est le problème des modules FC3 (F15, Mig29...), tout se fait avec des raccourcis clavier donc en VR c'est horrible. Les modules avec cockpit cliquables sont faciles à gérer en VR, la souris à côté du joystick et c'est bon.  J'avais peur au début et c'est facile comme tout en fait.


Ouais, quelqu'un de volontaire pour venir sur le TS et vérifier que mon set-up fonctionne? Et potentiellement filer un coup de patte pour les contrôles?

----------


## Flappie

> NineLine a dit que les créateurs de mission devaient posséder le module s'ils veulent y intégrer le Super Carrier. C'est pas terrible, cette histoire. Jusqu'ici, les créateurs de mission pouvaient créer des missions sans posséder aucun module, gratuitement donc.


Je tiens à corriger cette mauvaise info : Wags a dit aujourd'hui dans la FAQ du Super Carrier que les créateurs de misison dépourvus du module pourront créer des missions incluant les nouveaux porte avions. Je préfère ça !

----------


## KuroNyra

Bon, j'ai réussi à décoller, suivre les points et... A heu... PRESQUE atterrir en facile!

Par contre l'Occulus Rift n'arrive pas à atteindre les 60 fps et la machine semble avoir du mal... Je suis plutôt a 30 fps ce qui est pas extra du tout.

----------


## Flappie

Il faut optimiser tout ça. Liste-nous les composants de ton PC (CPU, GPU, RAM, taille d'écran, a suffira), et fais-nous un joli screenshot de tes options graphiques dans DCS.

----------


## KuroNyra

https://imgur.com/d0Is73w

Processeur: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8600K CPU @ 3.60Hz 3.60 GHz

Ram: 16,0 Go

Type du système: Système exploitation 64 bits, processeur X64

Carte Graphique: GEFORCE GTX 1070 TI


Casque Occulus Rift S (la nouvelle version)
Écran 1920X1080


edit: j'en ai profité pour défragmenter un poil mon PC et pfiou, 3% de fragmentation rien qu'avec l'installation de DCS.

----------


## Graine

> J'ai déjà essayé par le passé, malheureusement il était beaucoup trop sensible, avait des problèmes avec mes lunettes ce qui rendait de même injouable toute tentative de simulation.


Ok bon tant pis je vais arrêter d'essayer de faire fonctionner ce machin.

----------


## cdarylb

Allez, pour fêter ma trentaine d'heures de vol sur le Mirage 2000 quelques screenshots de mes divers vols. 











Je suis assez content, j'arrive plus ou moins à bien maîtriser le Mirage 2000 maintenant, encore quelques heures et je passerai sur le F5 dont j'adore l'esthétique <3 ! Bon après ça manque de ne pas pouvoir vous rejoindre les mardi, en une séance j'avais progressé de folie...

Bon vol à tous !

----------


## KuroNyra

Réussi à atterrir en un seul morceau, sauf par tempête où le tuto ne me mettait pas les messages que disait le type du coup j'ai du faire "a la main"...


Je commence peu à peu à saisir le système du jeu et fiou, c'est poussé, ça fait passer les cliffs of Dover et IL-2 pour de l'arcade.

Pour la VR c'est devenue plus stable et plus fluide. En revanche j'ignore si je servirais à quelque chose ce soir, car je commence TOUT JUSTE à piger le DEBUT du fonctionnement des contrôles dans l'appareil.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Superbe !

----------


## KuroNyra

> Superbe !


Oui, les screenshoots aussi sont beaux. Désolé j'ai oublier de le préciser.  :B): 


D'ailleurs, permission de t'en piquer un pour en faire un fond d'écran?

----------


## cdarylb

Merci oui bien sûr.

D'ailleurs si je peux en aider certains pour, par exemple, les cold starts en Mirage 2000 n'hésitez pas à me pinger, je peux me rendre dispo les vendredi aprem éventuellement !

----------


## Papanowel

Salut les canards, bon je me décide enfin de me mettre sur dcs, je possède déjà les modules du Viper et du F18.
Je parcours de temps en temps le sujet j'espère pouvoir vous rejoindre un jour sur une de vos parties du mardi soir.

Avant tout, j'aimerais pouvoir m'entrainer en multi sur un serveur training sur la stable.

Connaissez-vous un serveur noob friendly sur la stable?

----------


## ze_droopy

Oui, celui des canards 
Y'a pas plus noob-friendly!

----------


## Badong

Yo!
Finalement je ne pourrai pas être là ce soir  ::cry::

----------


## Flappie

Super screens, Dario !  ::wub:: 

@KuroNyra : ce soir, on va faire des essais de codes laser, mais le Su-25T n'utilise pas de code laser spécifique, donc je n'avais pas prévu que tu nous prêtes main forte. Je te propose simplement de voler avec nous pour t'aider à appréhender la bête, et aussi pour te guider dans l'achat des modules en fonction de ton ressenti. Je regarde tes réglages et j'essaye de trouver comment augmenter tes FPS sans trop de compromis à l'image. Ta bécane est plutôt bonne pour le jeu. Après, c'est sûr que la VR n'aide pas.

@Papanowel : bienvenue chez nous ! On vole ce soir en session entraînement/tests, tu peux te joindre à nous. On commencera à 21h. Je t'envoie un MP.

@Badong : pas de souci.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Oui, celui des canards
> Y'a pas plus noob-friendly!


Sauf si tu as peur de te faire tirer dessus!  ::ninja::

----------


## KuroNyra

> sauf si tu as peur de te faire canarder!


ftfy

----------


## Papanowel

> Oui, celui des canards 
> Y'a pas plus noob-friendly!


Merci, je passerai à l'occasion dès que je serai un peu plus à l'aise avec le viper et mon profil



> @Papanowel : bienvenue chez nous ! On vole ce soir en session entraînement/tests, tu peux te joindre à nous. On commencera à 21h. Je t'envoie un MP.


Merci, j'ai rajouté le ts en favori et ai d'ailleurs pu faire la connaissance de KuroNyra.

Bon jeu à tous et à très bientôt!

----------


## KuroNyra

Vous auriez une liste des commandes à mettre sur votre joystick en priorité?

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Vous auriez une liste des commandes à mettre sur votre joystick en priorité?


Perso ça dépend de l'avion. Mais les commandes de tir, tout ce qui touche au TDC , les contre-mesures et en bonus le NWS.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Perso ça dépend de l'avion. Mais les commandes de tir, tout ce qui touche au TDC , les contre-mesures et en bonus le NWS.


ça marche, pas certains d'avoir compris pour les TDC et NWS mais je découvrirais bien au fur et a mesure.
Et Cliff 3 acheté, l'entraînement se fait sur le SU-27.  :Prey:

----------


## frostphoenyx

NWS c'est pour activer le contrôle de direction du train avant  ::):

----------


## war-p

> ça marche, pas certains d'avoir compris pour les TDC et NWS mais je découvrirais bien au fur et a mesure.
> Et Cliff 3 acheté, l'entraînement se fait sur le SU-27.


A noter que tu as aussi le j11 chinois que peut utiliser le r77  :;):

----------


## KuroNyra

Je jetterais un coup d'oeil au J11 un de ces quatres, mais pour l'heure j'ai envie de me spécialiser sur le SU-27.
Vue le jeu, vaut mieux déjà maitriser un Appareil plutôt que de s'éparpiller, le reste peut bien attendre!

... Et chus sur que le J11 peut pas faire de manoeuvre du Cobra.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Bilan de notre soirée de test :

*Codes laser :*

- Les A-10C, F-16C et F/A-18C peuvent changer le code de leurs GBU tout le temps, même en l'air.
- Le changement du code GBU du F-14B fonctionne au sol.
- Le changement du code GBU du M-2000C fonctionne seulement moteur éteint.
- Le changement du code GBU du F-5 ne semble pas fonctionner, même moteur éteint. Bug ?
- Le Harrier semble condamné à utiliser le code GBU 1688 (pas de changement possible ni en jeu, ni dans l'éditeur).

_Conclusion : on peut accélérer le traitement d'une zone en demandant aux A-10C, F-16C et F/A-18C équipés TGP d'utiliser des codes différents de 1688 (= moins de politesses à s'échanger, et donc moins de coms audio)._

*Simple Radio :*

- Les spectateurs peuvent entendre et parler sur la radio (option à cocher côté serveur SRS), à l'image des pilotes des appareils FC3. La configuration des fréquences se fait via l'overlay SRS.
- Pas de bouton magique pour parler à tout le monde en toute circonstance, dommage.
- On a 5 secondes pour pester en audio après une éjection. Ensuite, on ne nous entend plus tant qu'on ne s'est pas re-slotté.
- Par défaut, les channels des différents appareils du jeu n'ont pas tous la même fréquence.

_Conclusion : si on souhaite généraliser SRS, il est indispensable de documenter l'allumage de la radio pour chaque appareil (à faire dans notre wiki). Personnellement, je suis encore un peu perdu entre les mappings de touches côté SRS et côté DCS._ 

*Chat vocal intégré à DCS :*

- Il faut l'activer côté serveur.
- Il faut aussi l'activer côté client avant de rejoindre une partie.
- Ranger 28 a eu des soucis pour nous rejoindre parce qu'il avait activé le chat vocal côté client. Il a dû le désactiver. Bug rédhibitoire ?

_Conclusion : le chat vocal intégré à DCS a l'air mal dégrossi. On réessayera plus tard._

Encore un grand merci aux nombreux testeurs qui étaient présents ce soir !  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je jetterais un coup d'oeil au J11 un de ces quatres, mais pour l'heure j'ai envie de me spécialiser sur le SU-27.
> Vue le jeu, vaut mieux déjà maitriser un Appareil plutôt que de s'éparpiller, le reste peut bien attendre!
> 
> ... Et chus sur que le J11 peut pas faire de manoeuvre du Cobra.


En fait si, vu qu'un J-11 est un Su-27 fabriqué sous licence par les chinois... C'est la même cellule  ::): 
Et dans ton cas, le J-11 à l'avantage de pouvoir embarquer les R-77 qui sont des "Fox-3", des misiles à guidage actif "tire-et-oublie", que ne peut pas emporter le Su-27 russe.

----------


## KuroNyra

> En fait si, vu qu'un J-11 est un Su-27 fabriqué sous licence par les chinois... C'est la même cellule 
> Et dans ton cas, le J-11 à l'avantage de pouvoir embarquer les R-77 qui sont des "Fox-3", des misiles à guidage actif "tire-et-oublie", que ne peut pas emporter le Su-27 russe.


 ::|:  Forcément, saloperie de Chinois et de leurs copies bon marché, ils volent le design des autres, donne des noms absolument ridicules sans aucune classe et se permettent de rajouter des options en plus.

Mais ce J-11 on le trouve ou? Je ne le vois nul part dans le "shop" du site de DCS.
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...s/?SHOWALL_1=1

----------


## war-p

C'est ce que je disais, tu l'as déjà en ayant acheté fc3  :;):

----------


## Olis

> Mais ce J-11 on le trouve ou? Je ne le vois nul part dans le "shop" du site de DCS.
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...s/?SHOWALL_1=1


Editeur de mission seulement, donc il faut créér une mission maison

----------


## war-p

Sinon sympa l'étude de marché des chat vocaux. Du coup on reste sur ts, c'est ça ?  ::ninja:: 
Non, en vrai si on part sur srs (encore un soft à installer  ::(:  ), j'ai pas compris s'il fallait être en jeu pour que ça marche ou pas, et ensuite il faut que toute les radios de tous les avions soient correctement mappé dans l'éditeur, sinon ça va être chiant  ::P: 
Ah et le chat intégré c'est bien aussi, mais pareil, fait avoir le jeu'qui fonctionne : là déjà rien que mardi, j'ai eu un crash et un retour bureau... En gros ça irait si le jeu n'était pas gourmand et complètement stable  ::ninja:: 
Et pareil, il faut aussi que toute les radios (A10, F18, F16, m2000...) Soient bien mappé...

----------


## partizan

En fait TS est indispensable et SRS est un outil qui tourne en plus. 
Même lorsque qu'ED aura terminé son SRS-like intégré ce sera pareil car il faudra bien se retrouver quelque part pour discuter en étant hors du jeu.

Petit retour de comment j'utilise SRS avec l'EVAC.

1- Regroupement sur le TS qui reste ouvert toute la soirée (on reste tous dans le même channel)
2 - SRS tourne en parallèle.
3 - Rejointe du serveur DCS et SRS
4 - Slot dans 1 appareil, chacun passe son micro en "mute" sous TS.
5 - Cockpit > allumage batterie et/ou réglage radio sur fréquence commune.
6 - SRS s'active > radio check > 5/5.
7 - On peut ensuite basculer ses radios à discrétion et c'est tout.

Exemple d'utilisation si 2 radios embarquées (cas du M2000) : 
- radio 1 = fréquence commune 
- radio 2 = interpatrouille

Si besoin de communiquer avec 1 awacs ou 1 tanker qui "devraient" être sur des fréquences différentes du canal général, on peut :
- si seul : switcher la fréquence sur 1 de ses radios . 

- si en patrouille : répartir les rôles
exemple :
- Leader : radio 1 :  fréquence générale / radio 2 : interpatrouille 
- Ailier : radio 1 : awacs / radio 2 : interpatrouille
les infos en provenance de l'awacs et du chan général s'échangent donc via la radio 2 entre ailiers.

Cela 'oblige' à voler a minima par paire et à se coordonner. 
Les patrouilles éclatées auront besoin de chercher à se regrouper.  
L'awacs ne donnera plus l'info à tout le monde mais uniquement à celui qui gère les coms avec l'awacs. 

----

Donc le TS tourne en parallèle et pour éviter l'écho (avec répétition de la voix sous TS et SRS) il faut se muter, mais on peut conserver l'audio (ou pas, chacun choisira) pour entendre ceux qui :
- n'utiliseront pas SRS
- auront une éjection ou un retour bureau.

Hors de DCS on se démute pour échanger sous TS (et ceux qui sont encore en vol ne sont pas forcément gênés car ils terminent leur mission).

Bref, cela peut paraitre un peu rébarbatif comme post explicatif mais c'est vite assimilable et surtout c'est non contraignant car ceux qui souhaitent l'utiliser le peuvent et les autres resteront sous TS.

----

A l'EVAC, l'utilisation de SRS n'est pas systématique d'ailleurs. 
*C'est au créateur de mission d'indiquer dans le post du Briefing s'il est prévu pour la mission ou non.* 
On peut le tenter 1 mardi /2 par exemple et du moins tant que l'on est 20 par soir... à la sortie du confinement on risque de se retrouver vite à 8 max comme dh'ab. et avec une moitié pour, une moitié contre, donc TS redeviendra le seul outil de com.

----------


## war-p

> En fait TS est indispensable et SRS est un outil qui tourne en plus. 
> Même lorsque qu'ED aura terminé son SRS-like intégré ce sera pareil car il faudra bien se retrouver quelque part pour discuter en étant hors du jeu.
> 
> Petit retour de comment j'utilise SRS avec l'EVAC.
> 
> 1- Regroupement sur le TS qui reste ouvert toute la soirée (on reste tous dans le même channel)
> 2 - SRS tourne en parallèle.
> 3 - Rejointe du serveur DCS et SRS
> 4 - Slot dans 1 appareil, chacun passe son micro en "mute" sous TS.
> ...


Ouais, c'est beaucoup de choses à gérer (surtout s'il faut faire des alt-tab en cours de partie pour aller tripoter ts  ::ninja:: ) pour pas grand chose.
Sinon, j'ajouterai que pour les communications commune entre avions, il y a le 243 qui est mappé par défaut chez tout le monde.
D'ailleurs au passage, ça se passe comment pour les gens avec des avions FC3?

----------


## partizan

lol

j'aurai dû le faire en 3 lignes... ou sous forme guide de chuck ce serait mieux passé ?  :^_^:  

Je pense qu'il faut laisser la possibilité à ceux qui le souhaitent de l'utiliser.

----------


## war-p

Non, mais je dis pas que l'idée est pas mauvaise hein, c'est juste que pour des soirées "détente" (ceux qui m'ont entendu pester mardi soir pourront en douter  ::ninja:: ) je trouve que c'est un peu too much ou mal branlé/pas pratique en l'état.

----------


## Ranger 28

Bonjour à tous.

Suite à mes déboires d'hier soir, j'ai refais un test ce matin.
Dès que je lance le vocal de DCS, impossible de me connecter en multi.DCS plante systématiquement.

En ce qui concerne SRS, j'ai eu l'occasion de l'utiliser une fois, mais il faudra me re-briefer pour le paramétrer correctement (j'étais pas trop attentif hier soir à cause des plantages).

----------


## Flappie

> Forcément, saloperie de Chinois et de leurs copies bon marché, ils volent le design des autres, donne des noms absolument ridicules sans aucune classe et se permettent de rajouter des options en plus.
> 
> Mais ce J-11 on le trouve ou? Je ne le vois nul part dans le "shop" du site de DCS.
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...s/?SHOWALL_1=1


Le J-11 est produit sous licence, c'est à dire que les chinois ont passé un marché (financier) avec les russes pour pouvoir produire eux-même le Su-27 en y intégrant des modifications. L'avion qui en résulte est appelé J-11, mais il reste à 95% un Su-27, avec quelques fonctionnalités en plus (ou en moins). L'apport du missile Fox-3 R-77 est une de ces améliorations.

Le J-11 n'apparait pas sur le site de DCS car il a été inclus tout récemment comme une forme de cadeau au sein du module Su-27. Si tu veux je te créerai une mission avec les deux appareils disponibles, pour que tu puisses les comparer.

----------


## Qiou87

> Le J-11 est produit sous licence, c'est à dire que les chinois ont passé un marché (financier) avec les russes pour pouvoir produire eux-même le Su-27 en y intégrant des modifications. L'avion qui en résulte est appelé J-11, mais il reste à 95% un Su-27, avec quelques fonctionnalités en plus (ou en moins). L'apport du missile Fox-3 R-77 est une de ces améliorations.
> 
> Le J-11 n'apparait pas sur le site de DCS car il a été inclus tout récemment comme une forme de cadeau au sein du module Su-27. Si tu veux je te créerai une mission avec les deux appareils disponibles, pour que tu puisses les comparer.


Si je regarde la brève page Wikipedia, le J-11 semble aussi équipé d'un glass cockpit complet. Les changements sont donc visiblement assez majeurs. Surtout si c'est la J-11B qui est modélisée.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Je pense que c'est la version A.

----------


## Flappie

@Ranger 28 : Merci pour ton retour sur le chat vocal intégré, je vais fureter sur l'interweb multimédia pour voir si tout le monde a ce souci.

@Dusty Zan et war-p : Je pense qu'on peut trouver un fonctionnement plus simple que ce qui se fait à l'EVAC. Déjà, je ne vois pas un canard relayer en permanence ce que raconte l'AWACS, vu que nos missions sont assez peuplées en chasseurs ennemis. Ou alors il faut repenser nos missions.

Je pense qu'on peut rester sur l'idée de 1 canal global et 1 canal par zone ou par fonction (ex: groupes nord, sud ou Huey de mardis dernier), puisqu'on fait rarement + dans nos soirées. 

Sinon, puisque war-p parle de la pénibilité des Alt-Tab, j'ai réalisé hier que SRS nous aidait à nous en passer. J'ai été voir les hélicos plusieurs fois mardi dernier, et j'ai dû à chaque fois passer sur TS, quittant ainsi mon poste de RIO (ça va encore, j'étais pas pilote). Via SRS, il m'aurait suffit de configurer mon canal global sur la fréquence des hélicos (à mettre dans le briefing, bien sûr). Si on utilise des fréquences proches, ça peut être très rapide (ex: passer de a 243 à la 253, ou de la 243 à la 244).

Je suis pour tenter l'expérience SRS à grande échelle les mardis, mais sans forcer personne, bien entendu. Si Jok ou un(e) autre souhaite parler depuis TS : pas de souci. Mais si on veut que la sauce prenne, il faut documenter les radios des différents appareils et garder toujours les mêmes fréquences de mission en mission. Ainsi, passé 5 ou 6 vols, on sera à comme à la maison.

----------


## Qiou87

On peut définir les canaux préprogrammés du M2K pour l'utilisation de SRS? Ce serait cool d'avoir ça comme ça, t'as juste un truc à tourner et hop tu switches de canaux entre global/zone...

----------


## war-p

> @Ranger 28 : Merci pour ton retour sur le chat vocal intégré, je vais fureter sur l'interweb multimédia pour voir si tout le monde a ce souci.
> 
> @Dusty et war-p : Je pense qu'on peut trouver un fonctionnement plus simple que ce qui se fait à l'EVAC. Déjà, je ne vois pas un canard relayer en permanence ce que raconte l'AWACS, vu que nos missions sont assez peuplées en chasseurs ennemis. Ou alors il faut repenser nos missions.
> 
> Je pense qu'on peut rester sur l'idée de 1 canal global et 1 canal par zone ou par fonction (ex: groupes nord, sud ou Huey de mardis dernier), puisqu'on fait rarement + dans nos soirées. 
> 
> Sinon, puisque war-p parle de la pénibilité des Alt-Tab, j'ai réalisé hier que SRS nous aidait à nous en passer. J'ai été voir les hélicos plusieurs fois mardi dernier, et j'ai dû à chaque fois passer sur TS, quittant ainsi mon poste de RIO (ça va encore, j'étais pas pilote). Via SRS, il m'aurait suffit de configurer mon canal global sur la fréquence des hélicos (à mettre dans le briefing, bien sûr). Si on utilise des fréquences proches, ça peut être très rapide (ex: passer de a 243 à la 253, ou de la 243 à la 244).
> 
> Je suis pour tenter l'expérience SRS à grande échelle les mardis, mais sans forcer personne, bien entendu. Si Jok ou un(e) autre souhaite parler depuis TS : pas de souci. Mais si on veut que la sauce prenne, il faut documenter les radios des différents appareils et garder toujours les mêmes fréquences de mission en mission. Ainsi, passé 5 ou 6 vols, on sera à comme à la maison.


Le problème principal à mon goût c'est pas qu'il faille utiliser des fréquences proches, c'est surtout qu'il faut les mettre en preset sur chaque avions lors de la création de la mission. Sinon, c'était surtout pour manipuler ts lorsqu'on passe en spectateur que le alt-tab devient gênant.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, on a évoqué cette possibilité hier. On peut modifier les fréquences des canaux prédéfinis dans l'éditeur de mission, par appareil.
Ainsi, plutôt que de s'échanger des fréquence, on s'échangerait des numéros de canaux. Ex : global sur canal 1, CAP nord sur canal 2, CAP sud sur canal 3, hélicos sur canal 4, CAS sur canal 5...

Mais pour accomplir tout ça, il faut d'abord trouver des fréquences universelles entre les appareils (on peut s'inspirer du tableau de ciribob, le créateur de SRS).

EDIT: hop, je nous crée une copie du tableau, à compléter.

----------


## partizan

> Déjà, je ne vois pas un canard relayer en permanence ce que raconte l'AWACS, vu que nos missions sont assez peuplées en chasseurs ennemis. Ou alors il faut repenser nos missions.


j'ai pas dit exactement ça ma princesse... 
Dans une patrouille de 2, voire 4 max tu peux tout à fait relayer pour diriger ton groupe (et par là-même lui permettre de rester avec son leader de groupe).
C'est la même chose quand tu es mon RIO et que tu gères les coms pour moi...  ::trollface:: 

Pour FC3, on voit dans le tableau de ciribob que cela fonctionne.
Les fréquences à prendre seraient "à mon sens," les 1 2 et 3 chan en preset du mirage pour ne pas avoir à les changer dans le ME (car c'est l'appareil le plus utilisé en groupe après le F18) et l'accès radio est moins simple que sur le 18 qui a tout ça sous le hud. Reste le 14... mais il a un Rio qui peut gérer si pas de preset.


edit : le tableau partagé est privé

----------


## war-p

Bon, oui c'est nécessaire sur les avions que j'ai cité de mettre les fréquences en preset (c'est fait pour) c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que c'est mal foutu dans dcs, normalement c'est le pilote qui devrait avoir à le faire, pas le mec qui fait la mission. Ensuite tu as sur les avions que j'ai cité un mode m qui possède la fréquence 243 (de mémoire) qui est la fréquence commune de communication dans le monde de l'aviation (fréquence de veille)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Fréquence de garde, pardon d'ailleurs noté g dans le mirage.

----------


## Bacab

> Oui, on a évoqué cette possibilité hier. On peut modifier les fréquences des canaux prédéfinis dans l'éditeur de mission, par appareil.
> Ainsi, plutôt que de s'échanger des fréquence, on s'échangerait des numéros de canaux. Ex : global sur canal 1, CAP nord sur canal 2, CAP sud sur canal 3, hélicos sur canal 4, CAS sur canal 5...
> 
> Mais pour accomplir tout ça, il faut d'abord trouver des fréquences universelles entre les appareils (on peut s'inspirer du tableau de ciribob, le créateur de SRS).
> 
> EDIT: hop, je nous crée une copie du tableau, à compléter.


C'est comme ça que nous faisions dans BMS. L'avantage de BMS c'est que chaque pilote avait les mêmes preset de base et que, en cas de changement d'une fréquence (typiquement la tour qui change à chaque fois qu'on change de base), chaque pilote n'éditait que ces fréquences pour toujours avoir la tour en preset 15 par exemple.

----------


## Flappie

> j'ai pas dit exactement ça ma princesse... 
> Dans une patrouille de 2, voire 4 max tu peux tout à fait relayer pour diriger ton groupe (et par là-même lui permettre de rester avec de son leader de groupe).
> C'est la même chose quand tu es mon RIO et que tu gères le coms pour moi...


Les coms humaines, oui, je peux les relayer sans problème.

Je parlais des coms AWACS parfois très nombreuses à base de "_Angel 36 BRA 8 hot - Angel 8 BRA 36 cold - Angel 22 BRA 95C very hot - En Picardie l'après-midi sera terne avec un gros bloc nuageux - Et ce soir sur la Une, ne ratez pas le foot, bisous_". Je n'ai pas assez de mémoire tampon dans mon petit crâne pour relayer tout ça. Ou alors ça se résumera à : "On se casse !".

@Bacab : le problème de DCS, c'est qu'il n'y a pas que des F-16 et des M-2000... On a presque une dizaine d'appareils différents par soirée à gérer. Difficile de trouver un terrain d'entente sur les fréquences. En tout cas, ça demande un peu de boulot.

----------


## Bacab

> Les coms humaines, oui, je peux les relayer sans problème.
> 
> Je parlais des coms AWACS parfois très nombreuses à base de "_Angel 36 BRA 8 hot - Angel 8 BRA 36 cold - Angel 22 BRA 95C very hot - En Picardie l'après-midi sera terne avec un gros bloc nuageux - Et ce soir sur la Une, ne ratez pas le foot, bisous_". Je n'ai pas assez de mémoire tampon dans mon petit crâne pour relayer tout ça. Ou alors ça se résumera à : "On se casse !".
> 
> @Bacab : le problème de DCS, c'est qu'il n'y a pas que des F-16 et des M-2000... On a presque une dizaine d'appareils différents par soirée à gérer. Difficile de trouver un terrain d'entente sur les fréquences. En tout cas, ça demande un peu de boulot.


Oui j'en suis bien conscient.
D'après le document que tu as linké on peut tous se parler en UHF sur la bande aéronautique (encore heureux) 225MHz à 399 MHz (sauf les warbirds mais c'est pas bien grave). Si on utilise SRS ou les IVC (lorsqu'elles seront disponibles) pour certains appareils ça va être plus facile que pour d'autres, je pense aux avions qui n'ont qu'une seul radio et qui vont devoir commuter en permanence pour avoir les infos mais c'est réaliste et c'est une problématique qu'on retrouve régulièrement dans toutes les histoires de pilotes militaires. A vous de voir si la majorité souhaite jouer avec cet élément.

----------


## partizan

> Les coms humaines, oui, je peux les relayer sans problème.
> 
> Je parlais des coms AWACS parfois très nombreuses à base de "_Angel 36 BRA 8 hot - Angel 8 BRA 36 cold - Angel 22 BRA 95C very hot - En Picardie l'après-midi sera terne avec un gros bloc nuageux - Et ce soir sur la Une, ne ratez pas le foot, bisous_". Je n'ai pas assez de mémoire tampon dans mon petit crâne pour relayer tout ça. Ou alors ça se résumera à : "On se casse !".


C'est pcq tu as l'ADN d'un mud que vois les choses de ce côté-là. 
Mais mardi dans le groupe mirage les infos awacs, que je relayais à l'oral (quand je n'étais pas interrompu par autre chose), étaient prises en compte avec la même compréhension par qiou, vaught et badong. 
C'est aussi un moyen de libérer de la charge de travail en affectant cela a 1 membre du groupe > comme tu le fais avec moi en étant RIO.

----------


## ze_droopy

> On peut définir les canaux préprogrammés du M2K pour l'utilisation de SRS? Ce serait cool d'avoir ça comme ça, t'as juste un truc à tourner et hop tu switches de canaux entre global/zone...


Il faudra que le créateur de mission les règle pour tous les appareils afin que ce soit plus simple, effectivement. Ce n'est pas très long à faire, et ça permet de penser les fréquences au préalable.

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est pcq tu as l'ADN d'un mud que vois les choses de ce côté-là. 
> Mais mardi dans le groupe mirage les infos awacs, que je relayais à l'oral (quand je n'étais pas interrompu par autre chose), étaient prises en compte avec la même compréhension par qiou, vaught et badong. 
> C'est aussi un moyen de libérer de la charge de travail en affectant cela a 1 membre du groupe > comme tu le fais avec moi en étant RIO.


Je vois deux choses:
- d'un côté ce SRS semble ajouter du réalisme, ça c'est cool, et un moyen de switcher aussi entre les groupes via la radio du cockpit ce que j'apprécie en VR (facile + immersif). Ca me rappelle la construction des missions de Baltic_dragon par ex. dans les campagnes du 2000. Tant que t'as les fréquences dans le kneeboard c'est facile comme tout.
- ça va encore augmenter la charge du créateur de mission, qui se tape déjà un boulot de dingue, et je pense que faut donc tenir compte majoritairement de son avis. J'aimerai pas, si je prenais le temps de faire une mission pour tout le monde, qu'on m'impose 1h de taf en plus alors que je suis pas chaud.

Pour l'aspect relais effectivement c'est comme ça que ça fonctionne IRL, tu peux pas avoir toutes les fréquences avec 2 radios donc à 2-3-4 par vol tu te répartis les fréquences. Pour l'AWACS au contraire un bon ailier fera un tri. Le BRAA à 150nm tu le zappes pour l'instant, à l'inverse tu mets l'accent sur ce petit bogey qui poppe à 20nm de derrière la montagne. Ca permet de faire un filtre quand ton AWACS débite 7 ou 8 contacts. C'est un travail supplémentaire mais je trouve que ça valorise le boulot d'ailier, qui n'est pas juste à suivre le chef de patrouille. Lui pense stratégie et écoute l'évolution de la situation globale, pendant que l'ailier l'informe des menaces en filtrant par priorité. Ça peut être super cool, en tout cas sur le papier.

----------


## partizan

Ci-dessous les 4 premiers presets par défaut pour les appareils communément utilisés dans nos soirées.



Spoiler Alert! 


*Huey*
Radio 1 - UHF
Canal 1 - 251
Canal *2* - 264
Canal *3* - 265
Canal 4 - 256

*AJS 37 Viggen*
Spécial 1 - 305
Spécial *2* - 264
Spécial *3* - 265
E - 125
F - 121
G - 141
Guard - 121.5

*M-2000C*
UHF Radio 1
Canal 1 - 251
Canal *2* - 264
Canal *3* - 265
Canal 4 - 256

V/UHF Radio 2
Canal 1 - 129
Canal 2 - 135
Canal 3 - 136
Canal 4 - 127

*Harrier*
V/UHF Radio 1
Canal 1 - 243
Canal *2* - 264
Canal *3* - 265
Canal 4 - 256

V/UHF Radio 2
Canal 1 - 177
Canal 2 - 264
Canal 3 - 265
Canal 4 - 256

*F14*
UHF Radio 1
Canal 1 - 225
Canal 2 - 258
Canal 3 - 260
Canal 4 - 270
Canal *13* - 264
Canal *15* - 265

V/UHF Radio 2
Canal 1 - 124
Canal 2 - 258
Canal 3 - 260
Canal 4 - 270

*F16*
UHF Radio 1
Canal 1 - 305
Canal *2* - 264
Canal *3* - 265
Canal 4 - 256

VHF Radio 2
Canal 1 - 127
Canal 2 - 135
Canal 3 - 136
Canal 4 - 127

*F18*
Radio 1
Canal 1 - 305
Canal *2* - 264
Canal *3* - 265
Canal 4 - 256

Radio 2
Canal 1 - 305
Canal 2 - 264
Canal 3 - 265
Canal 4 - 256

---- appareils peu/pas utilisés ---

*Mi8*
Radio 1
Canal 1 - 127.5
Canal 2 - 135
Canal 3 - 136
Canal 4 - 127

Radio 2
Canal 1 - 21.5
Canal 2 - 25.7
Canal 3 - 27
Canal 4 - 28

*Ka 50*
Radio 1
Canal 1 - 21.5
Canal 2 - 25.7
Canal 3 - 27
Canal 4 - 28

Radio 2
Canal 1 - 625
Canal 2 - 303
Canal 3 - 289
Canal 4 - 591

*Gazelle
*Canal 1 - 30
Canal 2 - 31
Canal 3 - 32
Canal 4 - 33

*JF17*
Canal 1 - 108
Canal 2 - 108.5
Canal 3 - 109
Canal 4 - 109.5

*Mig21
*Canal 1 - 124
Canal 2 - 150
Canal 3 - 121
Canal 4 - 131

*F5*
Canal 1 - 305
Canal *2* - 264
Canal *3* - 265
Canal 4 - 256

*F86*
Canal 1 - 225
Canal 2 - 258
Canal 3 - 260
Canal 4 - 270
Canal *13* - 264
Canal *15* - 265

*C101*
Canal 1 - 225
Canal 2 - 258
Canal 3 - 260
Canal 4 - 270
Canal *13* - 264
Canal *15* - 265

*L39*
Canal 1 - 305
Canal *2* - 264
Canal *3* - 265
Canal 4 - 256



- Fréquence commune pour tous les vols : *264*
- Interpatrouille à discrétion de chacun.
Ex : les mirage ont le chan 1 de l'uhf sur "251" et les huey aussi. et comme ils déjà cette radio réglée sur la commune en chan 2, les mirage passeront leur interpatrouille sur la radio 2 en "129" (rien à changer elle restera en chan 1). Simplissime.

Reste l'awacs et le tanker.
Là il faudra que le concepteur choisisse une fréquence.
- Awacs - 265 : c'est le chan 3 pour Viggen, Huey, Harrier, Mirage, L39...

Donc... le concepteur n'a rien à bidouiller dans l'éditeur... à part indiquer dans le brief à quel presets cela correspond.
Exemple à copier-coller dans la mission de mardi dernier avec des M2K, des F14, F18, F16, AV8, UH-1H

***************
FREQUENCES SRS
***************

Fréquence commune : 264
- Preset 2 (Tout appareils sauf : F14 - preset 13)

***
Fréquence Awacs : 265
--- 
- Preset 3 (Tout appareils sauf : F14 - preset 15)

***
Fréquence Tanker  : 256.
--- 
- Preset 4 (Tout appareils avec perche sauf F14 - pas de preset, s'adresser au RIO).

******************


End of the story.

----------


## Jokletox

Ha ouais, ça vient de la le "Simple" dans SRS  ::ninja::

----------


## KuroNyra

> Le J-11 est produit sous licence, c'est à dire que les chinois ont passé un marché (financier) avec les russes pour pouvoir produire eux-même le Su-27 en y intégrant des modifications. L'avion qui en résulte est appelé J-11, mais il reste à 95% un Su-27, avec quelques fonctionnalités en plus (ou en moins). L'apport du missile Fox-3 R-77 est une de ces améliorations.
> 
> Le J-11 n'apparait pas sur le site de DCS car il a été inclus tout récemment comme une forme de cadeau au sein du module Su-27. *Si tu veux je te créerai une mission avec les deux appareils disponibles, pour que tu puisses les comparer.*


Merci pour l'offre mais ça peut attendre, j'accepterais peut-être une fois que je me sentirais assez confiant avec le SU-27.


D'ailleurs je dois confier que cela me fait bizarre, je sais faire voler un Cessna 172 et en situation d'urgence je pourrais potentiellement le faire atterrir, mais ce jeu me donne l'impression de réapprendre à marcher... Et de jongler en même temps tout en récitant une poésie.

----------


## partizan

SRS est simple.
j'ai fait un post long de CQFD d'une chose simple.

----------


## h0verfly

C'est passionnant de vous suivre les gars, même si je pige pas toujours tous les acronymes et que ça ne parle "que" radio.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> C'est passionnant de vous suivre les gars, même si je pige pas toujours tous les acronymes et que ça ne parle "que" radio.


Non là c'est juste parce qu'ils veulent se la jouer au lieu d'utiliser TS comme tout le monde  ::ninja::

----------


## JanSolo

Je vous ai écouté hier soir gérer le SRS, ça à l'air bien compliqué.
Au final j'ai craqué aussi pour le Mirage 2000... 

Comment fait-on pour installer des livrées?
J'ai suivi la procédure de créer un répertoire dans DCS dans users\parties enregistrées\dcs\liveries et d'y glisser les répertoires décompressés dedans mais je ne les vois pas en jeu...
De même, impossible d'installer un cockpit du F14 plus lisible. J'ai tenté avec OVGME mais encore une fois le cockpit reste bien peu lisible donc le mod ne doit pas fonctionner.
Savez-vous comment faire?

Sinon ce skin  :Emo:

----------


## Flappie

> - ça va encore augmenter la charge du créateur de mission, qui se tape déjà un boulot de dingue, et je pense que faut donc tenir compte majoritairement de son avis. J'aimerai pas, si je prenais le temps de faire une mission pour tout le monde, qu'on m'impose 1h de taf en plus alors que je suis pas chaud.


Pas nécessairement. Une fois que les fréquences / presets radio sont choisis, on reprend la même mission pour en faire une autre (on fonctionne déjà souvent comme ça).
Et partizan vient nous simplifier la tâche ci-dessous :




> Ci-dessous les 4 premiers presets par défaut pour les appareils communément utilisés dans nos soirées.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ***************
> FREQUENCES SRS
> ***************
> 
> Fréquence commune : 264
> ...


Un grand merci.  ::): 
Mais il nous faut un quatrième preset pour les coms de groupe, non ?


@JanSolo : dans Liveries, il doit y avoir un sous-dossier portant le nom de l'appareil. Pour le M-2000C, c'est... "M-2000C". Donc tu mets tes livrées sous : *Users\Toi\parties enregistrées\dcs\liveries\M-2000C\*

----------


## partizan

De rien ma poule, fastidieux mais au final cela simplifiera le tout.
Qu'appelles-tu canal de groupe ? L'interpatrouille ? Pour moi c'est à chaque leader de groupe de le donner avant le décollage.

Sachant que les F16/F18/AV8 partagent des presets commun... ça devrait être easy à gérer.
Les mirages (et f14 via rio) s'adapteront.

Reste la fréquence que j'ai indiqué pour le tanker sinon... la 256 peut être utilisée par des groupes.
Pour le tanker ce pourra alors être soit un autre preset, soit manuel si besoin car :
- (très) peu utilisé
- ceux qui font du tanker, ça devrait pas les effrayer de switcher leur radio 2 en preset (genre 135) voire en manuel sur n'improte quelle fréquence le temps du ravito.

----------


## Qiou87

C’est surtout une question si on fait un groupe multi appareils. Si on prend des groupes mono appareil, tu prends un des présents non utilisés et c’est fini.

Je suis favorable à ce truc, pas testé mais si ça marche comme décrit, ça a l’air simple (si tant est qu’installer SRS le soit).

----------


## partizan

J'ai édité mon post avec toutes les fréquences en mode spoil, car il fait peur à Joke  :^_^: 

Si tu repointes les fréquences tu te rends compte que les groupes multi appareils (AV8/F16/F18/F14/2000) c'est possible...
Et je n'ai mis que les 4 premiers presets alors que chaque radio en a 20 pour les appareils que l'on utilise (hors Viggen où c'est famélique mais j'ai tout mis).
D'ailleurs le Viggen partage le preset 1 (radio par défaut) sur 305 avec F18 et F16 par exemple.

----------


## Flappie

> (si tant est qu’installer SRS le soit)


SRS est *très* simple à installer. Genre aussi simple que Firefox.

Ce que je capte le moins dans SRS, c'est l'onglet de config des touches. Y'en a plein partout, et j'ai du mal à dissocier touches radio SRS et touches radio du jeu. C'est le bordel dans ma tête, là.
Je crois que je vais faire un schéma.

----------


## Flappie

Il y a quelqu'un qui tease un C-130J sur Hoggit, et qui dit qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un mod. Vidéo live à 20h20 21h00 : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sM2n...ture=emb_title

EDIT: c'était un bon gros fake.  ::P:

----------


## partizan

Je n'ai mappé que 2 choses 
- Push to talk - PTT
- Select next radio (et encore le choix de radio peut se faire à la souris)

----------


## Flappie

Ah merci, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait un "next radio".

----------


## Tugais

> Il y a quelqu'un qui tease un C-130J sur Hoggit, et qui dit qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un mod. Vidéo live à 20h20 : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sM2n...ture=emb_title


NineLine a dit n'avoir jamais entendu parler de ces mecs.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ha ouais, ça vient de la le "Simple" dans SRS


 ::P: 

Ok donc juste quand je reviens dans DCS vous avez décidé de rendre le jeu dix fois plus compliqué bonne ambiance.

----------


## Flappie

Plus précisément : on ajoute une couche de complication pour ceux qui sont majeurs et consentants. Mais c'est encore au stade de l'expérimentation, et on pourra toujours se contenter de Teamspeak pour causer, ne serait-ce que pour les nouveaux venus à qui on ne veut pas faire peur.

----------


## Bacab

> Ok donc juste quand je reviens dans DCS vous avez décidé de rendre le jeu dix fois plus compliqué bonne ambiance.


On pourrait faire pire (John), bien pire.


Spoiler Alert! 


De mémoire dans la dernière itération de BMS ils ont poussé le vice jusqu'à donner 3 ou 4 fréquences par aéroport à la tour pour le taxi, le départ, l'arrivée etc :D

----------


## frostphoenyx

> On pourrait faire pire (John), bien pire.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> De mémoire dans la dernière itération de BMS ils ont poussé le vice jusqu'à donner 3 ou 4 fréquences par aéroport à la tour pour le taxi, le départ, l'arrivée etc :D


J'espère que vous avez dépensé sans compter.

----------


## partizan

> Il y a quelqu'un qui tease un C-130J sur Hoggit, et qui dit qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un mod. Vidéo live à 20h20 21h00 : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sM2n...ture=emb_title


le poissson d'avril avec 48h de delay...  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Mouahaha, effectivement j'ai été rick-rolled en beauté !  :^_^:

----------


## KuroNyra

Au fait, y'a moyen d'avoir les dialogues des avions en Français? Ou Anglais à la limite?

Mon Russe est un peu rouillé et je n'ai pas de bouteille de vodka sous la main avec le confinement.
(Blague de pilote: Il vaut mieux un avion à sec plutôt qu'un pilote plein  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Flappie

> Au fait, y'a moyen d'avoir les dialogues des avions en Français? Ou Anglais à la limite?
> 
> Mon Russe est un peu rouillé et je n'ai pas de bouteille de vodka sous la main avec le confinement.
> (Blague de pilote: Il vaut mieux un avion à sec plutôt qu'un pilote plein  )


Pas de traductions audio dans DCS, à ma connaissance.

----------


## ze_droopy

De mémoire il y a une options "native Betty" a décocher dans les options (si tu parles bien des voix de la bitchin' betty, les annonces de l'appareil)

----------


## KuroNyra

> De mémoire il y a une options "native Betty" a décocher dans les options (si tu parles bien des voix de la bitchin' betty, les annonces de l'appareil)


"Reactor: Online, Weapons: Online, All system Nominal."

Désolé, mais à mes oreilles, la bitchin' Betty est un meme de Mechwarrior. X') J'ignorais que cela se disait ailleurs.

J'irais checker ASAP.


Au fait j'ai réussi mon premier cobra.  ::ninja::

----------


## ze_droopy

Pour les curieux:
https://m.imgur.com/gallery/DF24t

----------


## Loloborgo

> Non là c'est juste parce qu'ils veulent se la jouer au lieu d'utiliser TS comme tout le monde


C'est que dans l'excellence on a du retard sur les mecs de C6, faut mettre les bouchées doubles du coup  ::trollface:: 





> Pour les curieux:
> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/DF24t


Très sympa!

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: JDD N°247  

*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=914199

Alors que le sortie du patch 4.005 est imminente avec le nouveau DM, Han nous en dit un peu plus sur la suite des changement en cours  de développement. 

à savoir:

L'amélioration du moteur graphique avec l'option de rendu différé des réflexions, cela concerne par exemple les reflets sur les carlingues des avions ou sur les vitres des cockpit et les verres des tableaux de bords, etc...) 










Autres développement, les nouvelles tenus des pilotes Russes pour Moscou, Stalingrad et Kuban en version été et hiver.









Pour finir, la vidéo de promotion de Flying Circus 





Le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=207910

----------


## KuroNyra

> Pour les curieux:
> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/DF24t


Très intéressant, je regarderais différemment les voix dans mes appareils à l'avenir, avions ou GPS.

----------


## Bacab

> J'espère que vous avez dépensé sans compter.


C'est malin, j'ai réinstallé BMS à cause de ça  ::):

----------


## frostphoenyx

> C'est que dans l'excellence on a du retard sur les mecs de C6, faut mettre les bouchées doubles du coup


 ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

*Soirée DCS - Mardi 7 avril 2020* - version STABLE

Chicken Valley
(Tskhinvali, vous l'avez ?)

La guerre russo-géorgienne a assez duré. Depuis l'incident survenu à la frontière il y a 2 semaines, le président russe prenait un malin plaisir à défier l'OTAN, alors que le conflit escaladait. Alors que Tbilissi se prépare à un éventuel siège, le président américain est parvenu à entraîner une partie de l'alliance atlantique en sol géorgien, "dans un cadre purement défensif". La Russie a aussitôt accusé l'OTAN d'ingérence.

Il y a une heure, *un avion-cargo C-130 qui devait ravitailler Tbilissi a été abattu* à proximité de Tskhinvali. La Russie nie toute implication, mais nos renseignements sont formels : l'avion a été abattu par des batteries SAM installées en Ossetie du Sud.

- La mission principale SEAD est d'éliminer les batteries SAM installées en Ossétie du Sud, afin de prévenir tout autre "incident".

- La mission principale CAS est de stopper la progression des convois russes vers la capitale.

- Notre groupe héliporté devra avant tout localiser le crash du C-130 et évacuer son équipage.

- Deux groupes CAP se répartiront les régions Ouest (Zugdidi-Zestafoni) et Est (Khashuri-Tbilissi). Rules of engagement : n'engagez que si l'un de nos appareils essuie des tirs venant d'un appareil ennemi. Un verrouillage radar ne suffit pas à caractériser une agression).


Vous veillerez évidemment à NE PAS franchir les frontières ("no fly zone" sur la carte).





*Inscriptions :*

_** Cavalry **_ (CSAR)

plon (Huey ou Ka-50)
Jok (Huey)

_** Westinghouse **_ (protection Senaki-Kutaisi-Ambrolauri)

Flappie (RIO Tomcat, Harrier ou Huey)
Dusty (Tomcat pilot ou Hornet CAP)
Zan (M-2000 CAP ou Tomcat pilot ou Huey)
Quiou (M-2000 CAP / CAS)
Lokournan (M-2000 CAP)
Badong (M-2000 CAP ou A-10C CAS)
yuushiro (Warthog)
Ranger 28 (Viper)

_** Eastwood **_ (protection Khashuri-Gori-Tbilissi)

Sébum (Hornet SEAD / CAS)
David (Hornet SEAD / CAS)
JanSolo (Hornet SEAD / CAP)
JimJim (Hornet CAP)
war-p (Hornet)
KuroNyra (Su-27 CAP chez les bleus)


h0verfly (Su-25T)

----------


## plon

J'en suis !
Par ordre de préférence : Huey / Ka-50.

Allez, allons secourir Rick Astley (qui était dans le C130 pour ceux qui ont vu la vidéo) :  Never Gonna Give You Up !

----------


## KuroNyra

J'ignore si je serais opé pour cette mission.
Encore plein de choses a apprendre.


Par contre j'ai rencontré quelques soucis pour les entraînements du flaming cliff.

A certains moment cela me demande de presser (notamment lors de la leçon des contre mesure de presser left Shift et R pour ne prendre en compte que les radars m'ayant lock.
Le hic... C'est que left Shift R REDEMARRE la mission d'entraînement. M'empêchant de progresser, j'ai bien essayer de changer la combinaison de touche mais rien ne se passe.

----------


## Flappie

La bonne combinaison, c'est "RShift" + R, autrement dit "Maj Droite" + R, entouré de vert ci-dessous.

----------


## ze_droopy

Présent mardi!
F-14 Pilot ou F18 CAP

----------


## Qiou87

Partant aussi! M2K de préférence (CAS ou CAP selon le besoin). Possibilité F18 CAP (je maîtrise pas encore le CAS avec cet appareil) si y'a pas de slots M2K dispo.

----------


## KuroNyra

> La bonne combinaison, c'est "RShift" + R, autrement dit "Maj Droite" + R, entouré de vert ci-dessous.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/04/04/b28...3832fde854.png


Merci beaucoup!

J'avance petit à petit dans l'entraînement. Mais ce qui est chiant est surtout que ce texte ne se déroule pas quand l'instructeur donne beaucoup d'info. Par moment je reste avec 50% de l'info masqué parce que non dit à l'écrit, j'ai pas de soucis pour comprendre l'anglais, mais sur ce genre de chose c'est mieux d'avoir le texte pour être bien sur de ce que l'on a entendu.


Mais y'a tellement de chose, ça donne le vertige... Même le briefing donne le vertige.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Dispo mardi !
F-18 en SEAD ou CAS, comme toujours

----------


## Bacab

Absent car je reprends le travail. Amusez vous bien.

----------


## Lokournan

Salut à tous.

Je serais intéressé à vous rejoindre pour voler de temps en temps, j'ai m2k et gazelle suivant les besoins.
Je n'ai pas vu l'heure de début de mission pour voir si je peux m'organiser IRL.
Je ne suis pas un Pro des cockpit cliquable mais j'ai fait pas mal de vol sur lock on et flamming cliff donc je sais décoller atterrir et tenir en patrouille(dog-fight, je me débrouille). Le reste je connais le principe mais pas le fond(radar, missile, phraséo...etc).

----------


## Flappie

Salut Lokournan.  ::):  Nous nous donnons rendez-vous tous les mardis à partir de 21h, pour un décollage 15 minutes plus tard quand tout se passe bien. Nous volons actuellement sur la *stable*.
Si tu es dispo, tu peux t'inscrire pour ce mardi sans souci. On pourra te coacher en 2000, à moins que tu ne préfères accompagner nos Huey avec ta Gazelle.

----------


## war-p

En principe je serai là mardi en F18 pour vous casser les pieds.

----------


## KuroNyra

Bon, je suis passé aux engagements Air-Air.

Je lock la cible avec le rectangle, mais ensuite cela me dit d'attendre que je puisse tirer pour... Tirer et détruire le F5 qui arrive sur moi.

Problème, ni espace, ni le trigger ne veulent fonctionner et j'ai du passer par le Alt+W pour outrepasser la permission de tir et l'abattre.

Et ensuite... Le rectangle refuse de locker la seconde cible.

 :ouaiouai: 

Vraiment désolé de vous emmerder avec mes soucis, mais ces tutoriels m'ont l'air aussi efficace qu'un diaporama pour apprendre à nager...  ::'(:

----------


## Flappie

@war-p : Profites-en parce qu'on refera tôt ou tard des missions sur Persian Gulf, en attendant les Mariannes et la Syrie.

En parlant de ça, je rappelle à tous ceux qui n'ont pas encore la map *Persian Gulf* qu'elle sera *gratuite* à l'essai du jeudi 9 au vendredi 10 avril prochain.
Elle coûte actuellement 23 € (-50%).

@KuroNyra : tu ne nous ennuies pas, tu fais très bien de demander. Je ne maîtrise pas le Su-27 alors je passe la main.

----------


## JanSolo

J'en suis mardi soir, F18 SEAD ou CAP.

----------


## davidmontpellier

Dispo mardi soir en F18 SEAD/CAS

J'ai réussi à faire marcher SRS!!! 
On pourra ré-essayer rapidement mardi.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Bon, je suis passé aux engagements Air-Air.
> 
> 
> Je lock la cible avec le rectangle, mais ensuite cela me dit d'attendre que je puisse tirer pour... Tirer et détruire le F5 qui arrive sur moi.
> 
> Problème, ni espace, ni le trigger ne veulent fonctionner et j'ai du passer par le Alt+W pour outrepasser la permission de tir et l'abattre.
> 
> Et ensuite... Le rectangle refuse de locker la seconde cible.
> 
> ...


Si je ne dis pas de bêtises il faut rester appuyé jusqu'au départ missile sur les appareils soviétiques.

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai réussi à faire marcher SRS!!! 
> On pourra ré-essayer rapidement mardi.


Avant la mission tu veux dire ? J'aimerais moi-même maîtriser le bousin et document tout ça dans le wiki avant d'inciter tout le monde à l'utiliser, donc je le sens moyen pour la mission de mardi.

Tiens, je pensais à un truc aujourd'hui : c'est bien beau de laisser des canards uniquement sur le TS, mais si un "Raygun" est annoncé uniquement sur SRS, les canards sur TS ne pourront pas répondre "Buddyspike !". Pour ceux qui on l'habitude, comme Plon, ça se passe comment ?


@frsotphoenyx : Ah, oui tiens, j'avais oublié cette histoire. Environ une seconde de maintien pour que les missiles partent, oui. C'est que ça coute cher, un missile.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Avant la mission tu veux dire ? J'aimerais moi-même maîtriser le bousin et document tout ça dans le wiki avant d'inciter tout le monde à l'utiliser, donc je le sens moyen pour la mission de mardi.


Oui avant la mission bien sur :-)

----------


## KuroNyra

> Si je ne dis pas de bêtises il faut rester appuyé jusqu'au départ missile sur les appareils soviétiques.





> Avant la mission tu veux dire ? J'aimerais moi-même maîtriser le bousin et document tout ça dans le wiki avant d'inciter tout le monde à l'utiliser, donc je le sens moyen pour la mission de mardi.
> 
> Tiens, je pensais à un truc aujourd'hui : c'est bien beau de laisser des canards uniquement sur le TS, mais si un "Raygun" est annoncé uniquement sur SRS, les canards sur TS ne pourront pas répondre "Buddyspike !". Pour ceux qui on l'habitude, comme Plon, ça se passe comment ?
> 
> 
> @frsotphoenyx : Ah, oui tiens, j'avais oublié cette histoire. Environ une seconde de maintien pour que les missiles partent, oui. C'est que ça coute cher, un missile.


Merci infiniment!
Cela à fonctionner, j'ai du prendre de mauvaise habitude avec les jeux bien plus arcades. Le pire est que cette "sécurité" est parfaitement logique quand on y songe, ça évite le tir accidentel.

J'ai du coup terminer tous les entraînements sur le SU-27, même si je dois avouer que les explications pour les deux balayages radar sont encore très floue.

J'ai pu me faire un dogfight 1 vs 1 contre une IA... Remporter avec un poil trop de facilité pour être honnête.

Je doute d'être prêt pour la mission, mais accepteriez-vous quand même un novice complet pour lui donner les ficelles?

----------


## ze_droopy

J'ai pris une collection de screens, maintenant il me faut le temps de documenter le wiki pour les possibilités d'utilisation de SRS.

----------


## plon

> Avant la mission tu veux dire ? J'aimerais moi-même maîtriser le bousin et document tout ça dans le wiki avant d'inciter tout le monde à l'utiliser, donc je le sens moyen pour la mission de mardi.
> 
> Tiens, je pensais à un truc aujourd'hui : c'est bien beau de laisser des canards uniquement sur le TS, mais si un "Raygun" est annoncé uniquement sur SRS, les canards sur TS ne pourront pas répondre "Buddyspike !". Pour ceux qui on l'habitude, comme Plon, ça se passe comment ?


Pas bien, voire plutôt mal  ::):  ... Le problème va rester le manque de passerelle entre les utilisateurs de TS et de SRS... 
On se retrouve avec deux groupes qui ne peuvent pas communiquer entre eux, ou éventuellement par l'intermédiaire d'un ou deux canard qui sont sur les deux .... Donc de fait, la comm sera pas simple...

Donc soit le groupe TS et le groupe SRS sont sur des objectifs à deux endroits suffisamment éloignés, soit ça va être un festival de dégâts collatéraux ... Seul avantage ici, personne ne pourra s'insulter sur le moment.  ::): 

Je vois pas de solution simple...

SRS ne demande au final qu'une seule chose : maîtriser les radios de l'appareil que l'on pilote sur la mission.

Je suis open pour faire des sessions fonctionnement des radios et SRS avec des canards qui sont intéressés pour piger le truc sur Huey, et M2000 (en potassant les nouvelles radios rapido.), Le Ka-50 en révisant un poil aussi et Sur F18.

Edit : c'est le problème que l'on rencontre sur beaucoup de serveurs ou SRS est configuré : on retrouve au minimum deux bulles de joueurs : d'un côté ceux qui ne se connaissent pas forcément, mais communiquent et se coordonnent un minimum entre eux assez facilement via SRS, et de l'autre côté des groupes de joueurs qui volent ensemble en communiquant sur Discord/TS ou n'importe quoi d'autre...

Le reste se passe dans le chat textuel qui reste le seul lien entre les deux groupes. C'est là que se font les annonces d'approche déco etc.. et buddy spike... ça peut être une solution pour les urgences. Sauf pour les joueurs qui sont en VR ou là c'est juste super casse bonbon.... 
Bref, c'est pas simple...

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Merci infiniment!
> Cela à fonctionner, j'ai du prendre de mauvaise habitude avec les jeux bien plus arcades. Le pire est que cette "sécurité" est parfaitement logique quand on y songe, ça évite le tir accidentel.
> 
> J'ai du coup terminer tous les entraînements sur le SU-27, même si je dois avouer que les explications pour les deux balayages radar sont encore très floue.
> 
> J'ai pu me faire un dogfight 1 vs 1 contre une IA... Remporter avec un poil trop de facilité pour être honnête.
> 
> Je doute d'être prêt pour la mission, mais accepteriez-vous quand même un novice complet pour lui donner les ficelles?


Je parle sous le contrôle de Flappie, mais je pense que le plus important c'est que tu saches éviter le blue-on-blue ; le reste ça vient plus tard  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Je parle sous le contrôle de Flappie, mais je pense que le plus important c'est que tu saches éviter le blue-on-blue ; le reste ça vient plus tard


Tout à fait, l'essentiel c'est d'éviter de tirer à tort et à travers et notamment sur les copains. Je te mets un Su-27 ukrainien à Tbilissi. Tu seras accompagné d'autres appareils pour défendre la zone Est.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Je parle sous le contrôle de Flappie, mais je pense que le plus important c'est que tu saches éviter le blue-on-blue ; le reste ça vient plus tard


Cela me semble logique, je viens de faire mon "baptême" sur le serveur JUST_DOGFIGHT et... Bah j'ai mine de rien réussi à abattre plusieurs appareils et à résister avec mon SU-27.


Pour le Blue On Blue, sur le serveur. Vos avions ont un indicateur de couleur sur les avions? Ou bien c'est visual only? Dans le sens: pas de couleur pour différencier entre les deux camps. (Je suppose que l'IFF est là cette chose?)




> Tout à fait, l'essentiel c'est d'éviter de tirer à tort et à travers et notamment sur les copains. Je te mets un Su-27 ukrainien à Tbilissi. Tu seras accompagné d'autres appareils pour défendre la zone Est.



ça marche, merci beaucoup!  ::):

----------


## Badong

> Cela me semble logique, je viens de faire mon "baptême" sur le serveur JUST_DOGFIGHT et... Bah j'ai mine de rien réussi à abattre plusieurs appareils et à résister avec mon SU-27.
> 
> 
> Pour le Blue On Blue, sur le serveur. Vos avions ont un indicateur de couleur sur les avions? Ou bien c'est visual only? Dans le sens: pas de couleur pour différencier entre les deux camps. (Je suppose que l'IFF est là cette chose?)


La dernière fois on était sans indicateurs, on utilise l'iff ^^

Sinon je pense être là mardi ! Dans un a10 pour sead/cas ou m2000 s'il manque du cap  ::):

----------


## Flappie

En effet, nous n'utilisons jamais les étiquettes.

La procédure quand tu vois un contact radar, c'est :

- interroger l'IFF : si il apparait comme ennemi, annonce-le aux autres en vocal ("bandit à telle altitude", "je le prends en chasse")
- locker au radar : tu annonces en vocal "RAYGUN" et tu attends bien 10 secondes, sauf si tu as pu identifier un ennemi en visuel.
- si personne n'a répondu "BUDDYSPIKE Su-27", tu es à peu près certain d'avoir affaire à un ennemi. 
- tirer en annonçant le type de missile (Fox-1 = missile à guidage radar semi-actif = R27, Fox-2 = missile infrarouge = R-73 ou R-60, Fox-3 = missile radar tire-et-oublie = R-77).

Je t'invite à t'entraîner sans les étiquettes. Tu peux les retirer avec Shift gauche + F10.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai pris une collection de screens, maintenant il me faut le temps de documenter le wiki pour les possibilités d'utilisation de SRS.


Merci pour le coup de main ! 

On essayera d'utiliser essentiellement des channels radio (presets) plutôt que des fréquences pour que ce soit plus simple. Voir synthèse ici.

----------


## KuroNyra

> En effet, nous n'utilisons jamais les étiquettes.
> 
> La procédure quand tu vois un contact radar, c'est :
> 
> - interroger l'IFF : si il apparait comme ennemi, annonce-le aux autres en vocal ("bandit à telle altitude", "je le prends en chasse")
> - locker au radar : tu annonces en vocal "RAYGUN" et tu attends bien 10 secondes, sauf si tu as pu identifier un ennemi en visuel.
> - si personne n'a répondu "BUDDYSPIKE Su-27", tu es à peu près certain d'avoir affaire à un ennemi. 
> - tirer en annonçant le type de missile (Fox-1 = missile à guidage radar semi-actif = R27, Fox-2 = missile infrarouge = R-73 ou R-60, Fox-3 = missile radar tire-et-oublie = R-77).
> 
> Je t'invite à t'entraîner sans les étiquettes. Tu peux les retirer avec Shift gauche + F10.


Compris, va falloir que je regarde comment interroger l'IFF du coup. L'entraînement ne m'as pas expliquer ça de mémoire.
Je sens que c'est le genre de truc à bind sur le joystick!

----------


## war-p

> Compris, va falloir que je regarde comment interroger l'IFF du coup. L'entraînement ne m'as pas expliquer ça de mémoire.
> Je sens que c'est le genre de truc à bind sur le joystick!


pour l'iff c'est automatique de mémoire sur les avions FC3.

----------


## Badong

> pour l'iff c'est automatique de mémoire sur les avions FC3.


C'est bien auto sur fc3, tu le vois à la forme qui apparaît sur le radar

Sur le f15, Point = allié, Tiret = ennemi
Chez les russes, Double trait = allié, trait simple = ennemi

----------


## KuroNyra

> pour l'iff c'est automatique de mémoire sur les avions FC3.





> C'est bien auto sur fc3, tu le vois à la forme qui apparaît sur le radar
> 
> Sur le f15, Point = allié, Tiret = ennemi
> Chez les russes, Double trait = allié, trait simple = ennemi


Je vois, ça correspond à ce que j'avais du coup en visuel par rapport à cela.

Je vais également continuer de m'entraîner pour essayer de piger comment fonctionne ces capteurs sur l'appareil.
Je m'excuse beaucoup, mais je n'ai vraiment pas envie d'être simplement le boulet qui ruine vos soirées.

A mes yeux ça devrait être typiquement le genre de chose que je devrais être capable de trouver par moi-même mais...  ::ninja::

----------


## Lokournan

Ok pour mardi plutôt en m2k mais si plus besoin de gazelle je prendrai l'hélico  :;): .

----------


## KuroNyra

Fin de l'entraînement pour aujourd'hui, je commence à chopper la main pour les combats.
En revanche je suis inquiet car de temps en temps mon ordinateur rame un peu ce qui fige quelques micros seconde l'écran.  :tired: 

Demain je vais m'entraîner pour les phases de roulages, de décollage et d'atterrissage. 

Et je commence à réfléchir à si je ne vais pas après cette mission partir sur un appareil un peu plus "commun" dans le groupe afin de débuter sur une machine que chacun connaît et pourra me conseiller.
Quitte à partir après de nouveau sur le SU-27.

----------


## ze_droopy

Wiki fait pour l'installation et la config de SRS.
N'hésitez pas à me donner vos commentaires, si vous faites différemment, etc.

Reste à faire le wiki des Radios sur tous les appareils...

----------


## partizan

@ Dusty 
Je vois 2 méthodes (que j'utilise).
- soit 2 configs touches uniquement :PTT (pour parler) + Next radio (pour basculer d'une radio à l'autre).
- soit 1 seule touche : le PTT. Je passe alors d'une radio à l'autre en cliquant SUR la fréquence avec la souris.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Fin de l'entraînement pour aujourd'hui, je commence à chopper la main pour les combats.
> 
> En revanche je suis inquiet car de temps en temps mon ordinateur rame un peu ce qui fige quelques micros seconde l'écran. 
> 
> Demain je vais m'entraîner pour les phases de roulages, de décollage et d'atterrissage. 
> 
> Et je commence à réfléchir à si je ne vais pas après cette mission partir sur un appareil un peu plus "commun" dans le groupe afin de débuter sur une machine que chacun connaît et pourra me conseiller.
> Quitte à partir après de nouveau sur le SU-27.


Je te conseille plutôt d'essayer de maîtriser le SU-27 et quand tu seras vraiment à l'aise avec lui voir si tu veux passer à la vitesse supérieure,  car les modules utilisés par les canards sont vraiment plus complets et donc plus complexes. Après mes collègues beaucoup plus expérimentés auront peut-être un autre point de vue, cela n'engage que moi.

----------


## Qiou87

Non je suis d’accord, vaut mieux se contenter d’un seul module qu’on maîtrise avant de passer à autre chose surtout au début. Par contre être parti sur un avion russe c’est bien mais ça va beaucoup le changer de passer sur un qu’on utilise qui sont tous sur la logique de commande occidentale. Tu passes d’un F5, à un F15 puis un F18 ou F16, tu t’y retrouves vite. Mais les avions russes ont une logique différente (même les unités) et passer sur un avion OTAN sera plus long.

Bon par contre si tu voles en Su27 les gens dans ta zone auront 2x plus intérêt à utiliser l’IFF. Parce que normalement quand on voit « 29 » au RWR on fonce lui mettre sur la tronche  ::lol:: 

SRS mardi du coup ou pas?

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ah oui exact, je n'avais pas pensé à ça.

----------


## war-p

> Non je suis d’accord, vaut mieux se contenter d’un seul module qu’on maîtrise avant de passer à autre chose surtout au début. Par contre être parti sur un avion russe c’est bien mais ça va beaucoup le changer de passer sur un qu’on utilise qui sont tous sur la logique de commande occidentale. Tu passes d’un F5, à un F15 puis un F18 ou F16, tu t’y retrouves vite. Mais les avions russes ont une logique différente (même les unités) et passer sur un avion OTAN sera plus long.
> 
> Bon par contre si tu voles en Su27 les gens dans ta zone auront 2x plus intérêt à utiliser l’IFF. Parce que normalement quand on voit « 29 » au RWR on fonce lui mettre sur la tronche 
> 
> SRS mardi du coup ou pas?


Voir c'est "lâché de aim120" sans discussion.

----------


## plon

> Wiki fait pour l'installation et la config de SRS.
> N'hésitez pas à me donner vos commentaires, si vous faites différemment, etc.
> 
> Reste à faire le wiki des Radios sur tous les appareils...


Joli boulot, c'est clair. Je rajouterais juste le raccourcis clavier pour le paragraphe "En jeu" qui permet de cycler les differents affichages de l'overlay, (Full / Light / Off si ma mémoire est bonne) au cas où il ne s'affiche pas par défaut une fois dans le cockpit (si l'option est décochée dans le menu d'option de DCS->SRS) :

LCtrl+LShift+Echap

Je te fais le contenu du wiki dans la journée pour le huey pour commencer si tu veux.

----------


## h0verfly

Golfe persique et F-5E achetés. Je finis le dl et je commence à appréhender le F-5E et à réapprendre le 25T, comme ça je pourrai essayer de vous accompagner en CAS.

----------


## Flappie

> Fin de l'entraînement pour aujourd'hui, je commence à chopper la main pour les combats.
> En revanche je suis inquiet car de temps en temps mon ordinateur rame un peu ce qui fige quelques micros seconde l'écran. 
> [...]
> Et je commence à réfléchir à si je ne vais pas après cette mission partir sur un appareil un peu plus "commun" dans le groupe afin de débuter sur une machine que chacun connaît et pourra me conseiller.
> Quitte à partir après de nouveau sur le SU-27.


Ta machine semble assez puissante pour le jeu, donc ça m'étonne un peu. Est-ce que ton jeu est installé sur un SSD ou sur un HDD ?
Il faut aussi savoir que les unités qui spawnent en pleine mission provoquent parfois ces figeage. C'est aussi valable en multijoueur. Mais ça arrive assez rarement dans une mission.




> Wiki fait pour l'installation et la config de SRS.
> N'hésitez pas à me donner vos commentaires, si vous faites différemment, etc.
> 
> Reste à faire le wiki des Radios sur tous les appareils...


Ouah, sacré boulot ! Merci.
Après la mission de ce mardi, je vais sûrement faire une pause dans la création de mission. J'aurai du temps pour documenter : les appareils FC3, AV-8B, F-14B côté RIO, Ka-50, Huey, et Viggen.




> Bon par contre si tu voles en Su27 les gens dans ta zone auront 2x plus intérêt à utiliser l’IFF. Parce que normalement quand on voit « 29 » au RWR on fonce lui mettre sur la tronche 
> 
> SRS mardi du coup ou pas?


Si je puis me permettre, on a eu au moins deux teamkills mardi dernier alors que nous volions tous à bord d'appareils OTAN, IFF allumé.  ::rolleyes:: 

Raison de plus pour en remettre une couche : ne tirez pas si vous n'êtes pas sûr à 100% que l'appareil devant vous est ennemi. Utilisez à la fois l'IFF et le "Raygun/Buddyspike".
Là, nous savons que KuroNyra volera en Su-27 (qui apparait en "29" sur la SA et le RWR).

Par ailleurs, je rappelle ce que dit le briefing : "*Rules of engagement :* n'engagez que si l'un de nos appareils essuie des tirs venant d'un appareil ennemi. Un verrouillage radar ne suffit pas à caractériser une agression." 
Nous ne sommes pas encore en guerre contre la Russie.

Pas sûr que tout le monde soit chaud pour du SRS pour le moment. Vous pouvez voter sur le tableau des modules, colonne C.




> Golfe persique et F-5E achetés. Je finis le dl et je commence à appréhender le F-5E et à réapprendre le 25T, comme ça je pourrai essayer de vous accompagner en CAS.


C'est noté !  ::):  Un Su-25T t'attend pour mardi.

----------


## yuushiro

> Wiki fait pour l'installation et la config de SRS.
> N'hésitez pas à me donner vos commentaires, si vous faites différemment, etc.
> 
> Reste à faire le wiki des Radios sur tous les appareils...


Beau boulot; chapeau !

Je vais essayer de documenter la radio de l'A10C.

----------


## Badong

@Flappie Je serai là mardi, m2000 cap ou a10 sead/cas selon ce qu'il y a le plus besoin

----------


## ze_droopy

> @ Dusty 
> Je vois 2 méthodes (que j'utilise).
> - soit 2 configs touches uniquement :PTT (pour parler) + Next radio (pour basculer d'une radio à l'autre).
> - soit 1 seule touche : le PTT. Je passe alors d'une radio à l'autre en cliquant SUR la fréquence avec la souris.


Ok, je corrige la méthode 2 et j'en ajoute une 3eme avec 2 touches (PTT + Guard).

----------


## KuroNyra

> Ta machine semble assez puissante pour le jeu, donc ça m'étonne un peu. Est-ce que ton jeu est installé sur un SSD ou sur un HDD ?
> 
> 
> Raison de plus pour en remettre une couche : ne tirez pas si vous n'êtes pas sûr à 100% que l'appareil devant vous est ennemi. Utilisez à la fois l'IFF et le "Raygun/Buddyspike".
> Là, nous savons que KuroNyra volera en Su-27 (qui apparait en "29" sur la SA et le RWR).
> 
> Par ailleurs, je rappelle ce que dit le briefing : "*Rules of engagement :* n'engagez que si l'un de nos appareils essuie des tirs venant d'un appareil ennemi. Un verrouillage radar ne suffit pas à caractériser une agression." 
> Nous ne sommes pas encore en guerre contre la Russie.


Disque Dur normal. Mon SSD est un poil remplie, mais je me demande si je n'ai pas moyen de changer le dossier d'installation pour que cela soit plus "rapide".

Bien compris pour rester sur le SU-27, qui sait: avec le temps je vais peut-être réussir à suffisament le maitriser pour carrément vous servir de cible d'entraînement en dogfight.  ::ninja::  (... Et là vous allez me dire que vous ne faites jamais des sessions PvP juste pour le fun hein?)


Edit: je viens de regarder plusieurs vidéos sur l'IFF. Et pour résumé si j'ai bien compris cela donne ça

Recherche de cible via le radar, lock-on. Si la lettre indiqué sur l'HUD est un "A", la cible est hostile.
Si la lettre est un "AFR", il s'agit d'un friendly.


Ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'aucun des entraînement ne parle de l'IFF, pourtant c'est typiquement le genre d'instrument à mes yeux qui devrait avoir son guide détaillé.

----------


## frostphoenyx

T'inquiètes pas,  c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait pour ma 1ère session avec les canards   :;):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Joli boulot, c'est clair. Je rajouterais juste le raccourcis clavier pour le paragraphe "En jeu" qui permet de cycler les differents affichages de l'overlay, (Full / Light / Off si ma mémoire est bonne) au cas où il ne s'affiche pas par défaut une fois dans le cockpit (si l'option est décochée dans le menu d'option de DCS->SRS) :
> 
> LCtrl+LShift+Echap
> 
> Je te fais le contenu du wiki dans la journée pour le huey pour commencer si tu veux.


Ok, je vais le rajouter. Le raccourci est déjà mentionné dans le chapitre connexion, mais je vais le rappeler quand je mets le screen.

----------


## Flappie

@KuroNyra : la mission de mardi ne se prête pas à du PvP, à cause des rules of engagement restrictives. Reste côté bleu pour le moment.

----------


## KuroNyra

> @KuroNyra : la mission de mardi ne se prête pas à du PvP, à cause des rules of engagement restrictives. Reste côté bleu pour le moment.


Ah mais j'y comptait bien j'y comptait bien!
Quoi, tu pensais que je voulais foncer direct du côté des rouges?  ::O: 

Je suis peut-être assez dingue pour tenter de faire du Resident Evil 3 au couteau only, mais pas assez pour ça!

----------


## Flappie

> Disque Dur normal. Mon SSD est un poil remplie, mais je me demande si je n'ai pas moyen de changer le dossier d'installation pour que cela soit plus "rapide".


Ne cherche plus pour tes figeages, ça vient certainement de là. Le jeu charge au cours de la partie des bouts de map, des textures ou des modèles 3D. Et à ce moment-là, il vaut mieux avoir le jeu installé sur un SSD.

Mais les SSD n'empêchent pas tout : comme je le disais tout à l'heure, il nous arrive d'avoir des figeages en multijoueur, quand la mission fait spawner des unités.

----------


## plon

Quelques Captures de la mission de mardi dernier, côté Huey : 

Dégagement du pont :

 
 


Et la rencontre fatidique :

----------


## Flappie

Jolis screens, merci !
Effectivement, vous avez bravé la mort en attaquant une Shilka d'aussi près/haut !  :^_^:

----------


## Lokournan

Pas mal les screens  :;):  uh1 j'hesite à le prendre mais j'aimerai gérer correctement ceux que j'ai déjà avant  :;): .

----------


## plon

> Jolis screens, merci !
> Effectivement, vous avez bravé la mort en attaquant une Shilka d'aussi près/haut !


Alors le truc c'est qu'on l'avait pas vu on avait repéré les soft targets seulement.... Les tirs de roquettes ont été un joli réflexe de Jok, avant de se faire déchiqueter... Alors qu'on aurait pu attendre tranquillou que les chars nous ouvrent la voie ... (le manque de patience est souvent la première cause de mort soudaine dans DCS).




> Pas mal les screens  uh1 j'hesite à le prendre mais j'aimerai gérer correctement ceux que j'ai déjà avant .


Le Huey reste un de mes modules préféré  ::):

----------


## Flappie

En tout cas, vous voliez suffisamment bas pour vous éviter les tirs de Strela. C'est déjà ça !  :^_^:

----------


## yuushiro

J'ai rédigé un petit paragraphe sur le manuel de l'A10C, je vous laisse relire et éditer au besoin.

----------


## Jokletox

> Alors le truc c'est qu'on l'avait pas vu on avait repéré les soft targets seulement.... Les tirs de roquettes ont été un joli réflexe de Jok, avant de se faire déchiqueter... Alors qu'on aurait pu attendre tranquillou que les chars nous ouvrent la voie ... (le manque de patience est souvent la première cause de mort soudaine dans DCS).


En effet on a clairement foncé trop vite sur les cibles, d'autant plus qu'on avait repéré que des unités pas trop méchante. La Shilka fût une sacré surprise pour mon hélico  ::P:  




> Le Huey reste un de mes modules préféré


Pareil  ::love::

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai rédigé un petit paragraphe sur le manuel de l'A10C, je vous laisse relire et éditer au besoin.


Merci yuushi, je me suis permis de reprendre un peu le contenu  :;): .

----------


## KuroNyra

Jeu déplacé sur le SSD, ça va de suite mieux notamment pour les temps de chargements.

Je pense comprendre de mieux en mieux le système IFF du SU-27 qui est je dois dire plutôt pratique.

Sur l'écran radar apparaissent les multiples contacts.
Formant une espèce de croix avec un rond pour les friendly, et avec un triangle pour les non-friendly.


J'ai pu ainsi intercepter l'escorte d'un bombardier américain et détruire le bombardier lui-même.

En revanche, là où je pêche est de savoir comment éviter les missiles, car sur ce point j'ai encore du mal à les différenciers.

----------


## Tugais

> Mais les SSD n'empêchent pas tout : comme je le disais tout à l'heure, il nous arrive d'avoir des figeages en multijoueur, quand la mission fait spawner des unités.


Tu peux éliminer ce problème en plaçant sur la carte le même asset, qui lui sera présent dès le début de la partie (quitte à le "cacher" dans un coin de la carte que vous ne survolerez pas). Une fois que le modèle aura été chargé par tous les joueurs en se connectant au serveur, tu pourras ensuite faire spawner d'autres assets du même type sans rencontrer ce soucis de freeze.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, j'ai déjà pu utiliser cette astuce que Nico m'avait filée, mais comme je finis souvent mes missions quelques minutes avant les soirées DCS, j'ai rarement le temps de les optimiser.  ::ninja:: 

Dites, c'est moi ou le canon du Huey ne vaut plus rien contre les petits blindés, genre BRDM-1 ? Pendant un moment, j'ai cru que j'avais passé l'unité en "Immortel".


EDIT: en fait, c'est le blindage du BRDM-1 qui a été renforcé à Noël.



> Ground vehicles. Adjusted armor for BRDM-2, COBRA, Fuchs, LAV-25, M113, GAZ TIGR

----------


## h0verfly

Pour mardi par contre ce sera sans moi, car j'ai une course sur ACC.

De toute façon je pense que je n'aurais pas encore été opérationnel, d'autant que j'ai des problèmes avec mon install. Depuis que j'ai installé le Tiger et Golfe Persique, et bien ils ont littéralement disparu du menu de sélection à l'accueil.

Dans mon compte il apparait bien comme acquis, mais je ne peux pas le charger. Je vais tenter une réparation pour voir si ça règle le problème.

----------


## plon

> EDIT: en fait, c'est le blindage du BRDM-1 qui a été renforcé à Noël.


Oui c'était un peu abusé... Le huey était beaucoup plus efficace pour nettoyer une ville de petits blindés qu'un Ka-50...

----------


## KuroNyra

Bon, j'aurais besoin de vos conseils pour savoir comment me dégager de missile, notamment arrivant en face.

J'ai du mal à comprendre les différences entre les missiles et leurs caractéristiques. Ceux qui peuvent être dégager par des flares, et ceux qui ne le peuvent pas.

----------


## Aghora

> J'ai du mal à comprendre les différences entre les missiles et leurs caractéristiques. Ceux qui peuvent être dégager par des flares, et ceux qui ne le peuvent pas.


Le chaff envoie des paillettes de métal pour perturber les missiles radars, tirés à longue portée ou moyenne portée.

Les flares c'est pour perturber les viseurs infrarouges des missiles de ce type, en général tirés à courte portée.

----------


## yuushiro

> Bon, j'aurais besoin de vos conseils pour savoir comment me dégager de missile, notamment arrivant en face.
> 
> J'ai du mal à comprendre les différences entre les missiles et leurs caractéristiques. Ceux qui peuvent être dégager par des flares, et ceux qui ne le peuvent pas.


Je peux te recommander cette vidéo avec pas mal de scénarios d'exemple

----------


## Flappie

> Bon, j'aurais besoin de vos conseils pour savoir comment me dégager de missile, notamment arrivant en face.
> 
> J'ai du mal à comprendre les différences entre les missiles et leurs caractéristiques. Ceux qui peuvent être dégager par des flares, et ceux qui ne le peuvent pas.


Je suis pas un expert du tout, mais en hyper-simplifié :

1/ Quand ton avion bippe très vite (tut-tut-tut-tut-tut...), c'est qu'on t'a envoyé un missile radar et que celui-ci est toujours à ta poursuite. Sache que tu as généralement du temps devant toi avant l'impact. Souvent, on recommande de partir à la perpendiculaire de la trajectoire du missile (ex : si le missile est face à toi, tu pars à droite ou à gauche) afin de le forcer à tourner et ainsi le "fatiguer". Puis tu largues des chaffs (paillettes métalliques) à intervalles réguliers (toutes les 3 secondes, par exemple) afin de brouiller ton écho radar, tel un poulpe qui crache de l'encre. Si tu n'entends plus le tut-tut-tut et que tu es toujours en un seul morceau, c'est que tu as échappé au missile, bravo !

2/ Les missiles infrarouges (IR) ont une portée plus courte, donc tu aperçois souvent le chasseur ennemi au moment où il tire son missile (sauf s'il est embusqué derrière toi). Or, si tu vois un départ missile qui t'est destiné et que tu n'es pas locké radar (pas de tut-tut-tut), c'est forcément un missile IR. Tu vas donc devoir lancer des flares (des genres de feux d'artifice générant de la chaleur) en les positionnant entre toi et le missile. L'objectif est que le missile croie qu'un des flares que tu largues est une de tes tuyères. Si tu es face au missile, il faut quitter sa route, et donc partir à droite ou à gauche, ou encore monter en chandelle ou piquer vers le sol, tout ça en larguant frénétiquement tes flares (tu en as plus que des chaffs, profites-en). Attention, cette fois tu n'as qu'une poignée de secondes avant l'impact.

----------


## KuroNyra

Je vois, merci pour les infos!  ::): 

Au passage j'annonce que je me suis fais plaisir et que j'ai pris le Mirage, et le F14 TOMCAT.


... Non je n'ai pas récemment regarder Top Gun.  ::ninja::

----------


## plon

Je rajouterais aussi qu'il vaut mieux amener le missile le plus bas possible, l'air y étant plus dense, il se fatigue beaucoup plus vite.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEdf_eoOuUw

----------


## Flappie

> Je rajouterais aussi qu'il vaut mieux amener le missile le plus bas possible, l'air y étant plus dense, il se fatigue beaucoup plus vite.


OK, je ne comprenais pas pourquoi on faisait ça. Je pensais au contraire qu'on donnait de la vitesse au missile.

----------


## plon

> OK, je ne comprenais pas pourquoi on faisait ça. Je pensais au contraire qu'on donnait de la vitesse au missile.


Au contraire, s'il est tiré haut, le missile doit d'une part pointer son nez vers le bas (chaque changement de trajectoire lui fait cramer son énergie) et de plus il le fait en rencontrant de plus en plus de résistance étant donné que la densité de l'air augmente.
Globalement il vaut mieux descendre que monter (si tu montes, tu perds de l'énergie, le missile en perd beaucoup moins pour garder sa trajectoire d'impact... et souvent boum dans ta face...)
C'est pour ça que la portée des missiles est plus grande en altitude que au raz des pâquerettes.

Tout ça est modélisé dans DCS.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Au contraire, s'il est tiré haut, le missile doit d'une part pointer son nez vers le bas (chaque changement de trajectoire lui fait cramer son énergie) et de plus il le fait en rencontrant de plus en plus de résistance étant donné que la densité de l'air augmente.
> Globalement il vaut mieux descendre que monter (si tu montes, tu perds de l'énergie, le missile en perd beaucoup moins pour garder sa trajectoire d'impact... et souvent boum dans ta face...)
> C'est pour ça que la portée des missiles est plus grande en altitude que au raz des pâquerettes.
> 
> Tout ça est modélisé dans DCS.


De la même manière, on brûle plus de carburant en étant près du sol qu'en étant en altitude il me semble. Du fait de la résistance de l'air qui diminue au fur et à mesure que l'on grimpe en altitude.
D'où entre autre le terme d'altitude de croisière. Particulièrement utile pour les gros porteurs civils et militaires.

Autant sur le Cessna 172 cela ne faisait pas de grande différence vue que l'on dépassait rarement les 3000 pieds (au délà c'était la tour de contrôle de Deauville du Havre que l'on devait contacter...)

Autant en jeu, c'est une chose qui m'as questionné.

DONC.

On met les systèmes de protections entre l'appareil et nous, on part sur le côté, et vers le bas. Et en bonus si on peut, on rajoute une montagne entre le missile et soi! :D


Par contre c'est chiant je commence à avoir le trac pour mardi. Je sens que je vais me foirer  :ouaiouai: 
Donc par avance: m'en voulez pas trop!

----------


## partizan

Comme mardi dernier je prendrai 1 de ces appareils selon dispo. 
- 2000
- F14
- Huey

--- 
base de départ des 2000 = Kutaisi ?

----------


## war-p

> De la même manière, on brûle plus de carburant en étant près du sol qu'en étant en altitude il me semble. Du fait de la résistance de l'air qui diminue au fur et à mesure que l'on grimpe en altitude.
> D'où entre autre le terme d'altitude de croisière. Particulièrement utile pour les gros porteurs civils et militaires.
> 
> Autant sur le Cessna 172 cela ne faisait pas de grande différence vue que l'on dépassait rarement les 3000 pieds (au délà c'était la tour de contrôle de Deauville du Havre que l'on devait contacter...)
> 
> Autant en jeu, c'est une chose qui m'as questionné.
> 
> DONC.
> 
> ...


Sinon, en particulier t'as toutes ces vidéos https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...BU0CfKBBRVZg3V

Qui expliquent bien les différentes manœuvres. Très importantes avec un avion avec des missiles SARH (fox1) 
D'ailleurs sur le su27, un conseil que je que je peux te donner, ne te fie pas trop aux r27, privilegie les versions ET infrarouge et sinon le r73, ça c'est de la bonne, ça a longtemps était le meilleur ir courte portée de dcs.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Sinon, en particulier t'as toutes ces vidéos https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...BU0CfKBBRVZg3V
> 
> Qui expliquent bien les différentes manœuvres. Très importantes avec un avion avec des missiles SARH (fox1) 
> D'ailleurs sur le su27, un conseil que je que je peux te donner, ne te fie pas trop aux r27, privilegie les versions ET infrarouge et sinon le r73, ça c'est de la bonne, ça a longtemps était le meilleur ir courte portée de dcs.


R27 ET.
Et R73. Bien pris!

Par contre j'ignore si l'on décide de l'armement de son chasseur en début de mission, ou bien si c'est le gamemaster quand il créer la mission qui fait le loadout.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Tu peux modifier le loadout via le menu de communication :

-> Equipe au sol ->Réarmer / Carburant ( je sais plus exactement le terme )

Ça t'affiche une vue de l'avion te permettant de changer le loadout / carburant / skin.

Par contre faut le faire moteurs éteints.

----------


## war-p

> R27 ET.
> Et R73. Bien pris!
> 
> Par contre j'ignore si l'on décide de l'armement de son chasseur en début de mission, ou bien si c'est le gamemaster quand il créer la mission qui fait le loadout.


Après rien ne t'empêche de prendre des SARH, surtout si tu t'es entraîné avec, c'est juste qu'ils sont moisis  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Par contre c'est chiant je commence à avoir le trac pour mardi. Je sens que je vais me foirer 
> Donc par avance: m'en voulez pas trop!


Aucun trac à avoir, nous sommes très permissifs !  :^_^: 
Sache que le pire que tu puisses faire, c'est abattre un friendly, et qu'on a des habitués des mardis soirs qui le font encore !
N'hésite donc pas à locker radar pour vérifier si tu as affaire à un ami ou non. Et tu cries "RAYGUN" au micro quand tu lockes. Si on te répond "BUDDYSPIKE", c'est que tu as locké un ami : délocke aussitôt, et le drama est évité.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Tu peux modifier le loadout via le menu de communication :
> 
> -> Equipe au sol ->Réarmer / Carburant ( je sais plus exactement le terme )
> 
> Ça t'affiche une vue de l'avion te permettant de changer le loadout / carburant / skin.
> 
> Par contre faut le faire moteurs éteints.


Comme le plein, jamais quand le moteur est allumé. Ou alors faut être Américain pour avoir l'excuse de le faire.





> Après rien ne t'empêche de prendre des SARH, surtout si tu t'es entraîné avec, c'est juste qu'ils sont moisis


Nan j'ai pas eu l'occasion d'en utiliser, pour l'instant ça c'est limité à quelques roquettes Air-sol, des bombes non-guidés, des conteneurs à sous-munitions.
Et des R27.





> Aucun trac à avoir, nous sommes très permissifs ! 
> Sache que le pire que tu puisses faire, c'est abattre un friendly, et qu'on a des habitués des mardis soirs qui le font encore !
> N'hésite donc pas à locker radar pour vérifier si tu as affaire à un ami ou non. Et tu cries "RAYGUN" au micro quand tu lockes. Si on te répond "BUDDYSPIKE", c'est que tu as locké un ami : délocke aussitôt, et le drama est évité.


ça marche, par contre cette "NO FLY ZONE" me fait peur, je connais pas encore très bien la carte Caucase donc je vois arriver gros comme un A380 le franchissement de barrière.
Et j'ignore si j'aurais des IA, ou des joueurs dans le même secteur que moi.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Comme le plein, jamais quand le moteur est allumé. Ou alors faut être Américain pour avoir l'excuse de le faire.
> 
> 
> 
> Nan j'ai pas eu l'occasion d'en utiliser, pour l'instant ça c'est limité à quelques roquettes Air-sol, des bombes non-guidés, des conteneurs à sous-munitions.
> Et des R27.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Au pire vole en formation avec quelqu'un si ça peut te rassurer.

----------


## war-p

> Comme le plein, jamais quand le moteur est allumé. Ou alors faut être Américain pour avoir l'excuse de le faire.
> 
> 
> 
> Nan j'ai pas eu l'occasion d'en utiliser, pour l'instant ça c'est limité à quelques roquettes Air-sol, des bombes non-guidés, des conteneurs à sous-munitions.
> Et des R27.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah pardon, quand je parle de SARH, ce sont tout les missiles Fox1, le r27 (hors version ET infrarouge) en fait parti  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> ça marche, par contre cette "NO FLY ZONE" me fait peur, je connais pas encore très bien la carte Caucase donc je vois arriver gros comme un A380 le franchissement de barrière.
> Et j'ignore si j'aurais des IA, ou des joueurs dans le même secteur que moi.


Tu ne seras pas seul, non. Tu partiras avec les F-16 de Tbilissi.
Les waypoints devraient vous permettre d'éviter de franchir la frontière. Après, vous imaginez bien que je ne fais pas décoller 8 chasseurs pour la parade... les choses vont évoluer pendant la mission.

----------


## yuushiro

@Flappie : Il est possible de changer le code des bombs, maverick + TGP sur le Harrier (attention par contre cela ne peut se faire qu'en vol, lorsque l'appareil est posé le code est systématiquement réinitialisé à 1688)
Voir page 105 du manuel (cf copie d'écran ci-dessous) :


Une petite vidéo explicative en plus :
https://youtu.be/20UbsVgQ5xI?t=243

Je laisse quelqu'un possédant le module vérifier.

----------


## Empnicolas

> *Soirée DCS - Mardi 7 avril 2020* - version STABLE
> 
> Chicken Valley
> (Tskhinvali, vous l'avez ?)
> 
> La guerre russo-géorgienne a assez duré. Depuis l'incident survenu à la frontière il y a 2 semaines, le président russe prenait un malin plaisir à défier l'OTAN, alors que le conflit escaladait. Alors que Tbilissi se prépare à un éventuel siège, le président américain est parvenu à entraîner une partie de l'alliance atlantique en sol géorgien, "dans un cadre purement défensif". La Russie a aussitôt accusé l'OTAN d'ingérence.
> 
> Il y a une heure, *un avion-cargo C-130 qui devait ravitailler Tbilissi a été abattu* à proximité de Tskhinvali. La Russie nie toute implication, mais nos renseignements sont formels : l'avion a été abattu par des batteries SAM installées en Ossetie du Sud.
> 
> ...


Présent en F-18 ou F-16


Vidéo de la dernière mission:

----------


## Aghora

Je m'entraîne en ce moment à larguer des bombes avec le F-16.

Déjà en CCRP, c'est difficile avec les bombes traditionnelles (faut bien aligner le FPM avec la barre verticale et avec le point de visée, donc déjà ça c'est hyper dur).
Ensuite, j'ai pu constater qu'il faut laisser allumer le laser manuellement pour les bombes guidées.
A moins qu'il y ait un mode "auto" pour ça ?

----------


## Chaussette

> Sur l'A10 t'as un mode pour le laisser allumer,  ça existe peut-être pour le F18.


On peut même configurer le nombre de secondes avant impact pour que le laser s'allume tout seul.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Sur l'A10 tu passes le laser en LATCH ON. A voir si ça existe pour le F18.

----------


## Aghora

Et pour le F-16 ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> On peut même configurer le nombre de secondes avant impact pour que le laser s'allume tout seul.





> Sur l'A10 tu passes le laser en LATCH ON. A voir si ça existe pour le F18.





> Et pour le F-16 ?


A-10C: possibilité que le laser s'allume automatiquement X seconde avant impact (dans le tuto ils mettent 10s, je préconise 30s)
F-18: on doit appuyer un coup sur le trigger (gâchette) pour passer en LTD/R et le laser reste allumé
F-16: on doit rester appuyé sur le trigger (gâchette), je pense qu'a terme on sera soit comme le F-18 ou l'A-10C quand le F-16 avancera...........

----------


## ze_droopy

> A-10C: possibilité que le laser s'allume automatiquement X seconde après le largage


X secondes *avant l'impact prévu* .

----------


## Empnicolas

> X secondes *avant l'impact prévu* .


corrigé, effectivement

----------


## KuroNyra

> Au pire vole en formation avec quelqu'un si ça peut te rassurer.


Pourquoi pas, le soucis après est que je crois être l'un des rares "fan" du SU-27 en tant qu'avion principal. Et bon, cela viendra surtout petit à petit avec l'expérience.




> Ah pardon, quand je parle de SARH, ce sont tout les missiles Fox1, le r27 (hors version ET infrarouge) en fait parti


Je vois.  :^_^:  pas facile tous ces acronymes!




> Tu ne seras pas seul, non. Tu partiras avec les F-16 de Tbilissi.
> Les waypoints devraient vous permettre d'éviter de franchir la frontière. Après, vous imaginez bien que je ne fais pas décoller 8 chasseurs pour la parade... les choses vont évoluer pendant la mission.


Oki pour les F-16 qui seront avec moi.

Ils seront autonomes ou bien ils nécessiteront des inputs de ma part?

----------


## frostphoenyx

T'es pas le seul fan, mais t'as goûté aux modules premium c'est dur de revenir sur des cockpits pas cliquables.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pourquoi pas, le soucis après est que je crois être l'un des rares "fan" du SU-27 en tant qu'avion principal. Et bon, cela viendra surtout petit à petit avec l'expérience.
> 
> 
> Je vois.  pas facile tous ces acronymes!
> 
> 
> 
> Oki pour les F-16 qui seront avec moi.
> 
> Ils seront autonomes ou bien ils nécessiteront des inputs de ma part?


C'est d'autres joueurs mdr.

----------


## Bacab

> @Flappie : Il est possible de changer le code des bombs, maverick + TGP sur le Harrier (attention par contre cela ne peut se faire qu'en vol, lorsque l'appareil est posé le code est systématiquement réinitialisé à 1688)
> Voir page 105 du manuel (cf copie d'écran ci-dessous) :
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/04/06/3fd...636b6a1.md.jpg
> 
> Une petite vidéo explicative en plus :
> https://youtu.be/20UbsVgQ5xI?t=243
> 
> Je laisse quelqu'un possédant le module vérifier.


Est-ce que ça change le *code des bombes* aussi (j'ai un gros doute) car c'est surtout ça qu'il faut vérifier.
Pour ceux qui se demandent de quoi je parle il y a jusqu'à 3 codes laser à programmer :
- le code d'illumination du TGP qui est le code qu'émet le laser du TGP lorsqu'il est allumé;
- le code des bombes, normalement modifiable uniquement au sol par l'armurier et qui est le code que va chercher la bombe pour se guider;
- le code cherché par le TGP en mode LSS (sur Harrier je crois que c'est le même que le code d'illumination mais sur F-16, si c'est bien fait, cela peut être un autre code).

Une GBU ne se guide que sur le laser qui émet le même code que celui qu'elle est programmée pour chercher donc si vos bombes sont programmées pour le code 1685 au sol et qu'en vol vous programmez le code 1688 dans votre TGP aucune de vos bombe ne sera guidée. En revanche je crois que le Maverick laser (en tout cas IRL) ne fait pas la distinction et se guide sur n'importe quel tâche laser.

----------


## ze_droopy

> C'est d'autres joueurs mdr.


Donc autonomes... des fois trop  ::XD::

----------


## yuushiro

> Est-ce que ça change le *code des bombes* aussi (j'ai un gros doute) car c'est surtout ça qu'il faut vérifier.
> Pour ceux qui se demandent de quoi je parle il y a jusqu'à 3 codes laser à programmer :
> - le code d'illumination du TGP qui est le code qu'émet le laser du TGP lorsqu'il est allumé;
> - le code des bombes, normalement modifiable uniquement au sol par l'armurier et qui est le code que va chercher la bombe pour se guider;
> - le code cherché par le TGP en mode LSS (sur Harrier je crois que c'est le même que le code d'illumination mais sur F-16, si c'est bien fait, cela peut être un autre code).
> 
> Une GBU ne se guide que sur le laser qui émet le même code que celui qu'elle est programmée pour chercher donc si vos bombes sont programmées pour le code 1685 au sol et qu'en vol vous programmez le code 1688 dans votre TGP aucune de vos bombe ne sera guidée. En revanche je crois que le Maverick laser (en tout cas IRL) ne fait pas la distinction et se guide sur n'importe quel tâche laser.


Bacab, de ce qui est dit dans la vidéo de Grim Reapers, c'est que de changer le code, le fait sur l'ensemble des "périphériques".
Donc ça change le code d'illumination + LSS + maverick + bombes.

C'est pour ça que j'aimerai bien que quelqu'un qui possède le module puisse vérifier que c'est bien comme ça que la modification fonctionne (répercute le changement partout)

----------


## KuroNyra

> C'est d'autres joueurs mdr.





> Donc autonomes... des fois trop


Je les voyais pas sur la liste de joueurs.
Je suis trop habitués aux désignations à chiffre que les "surnoms"...

J'ai zappé que le Hornet était le F18 mais pas F16 nononon je n'ai pas du tout fait cette erreur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Chaussette

> Je les voyais pas sur la liste de joueurs.
> Je suis trop habitués aux désignations à chiffre que les "surnoms"...
> 
> J'ai zappé que le Hornet était le F16.


Non, le Hornet c'est le F18. Le F16, c'est le Viper  :Fouras: 
 :Facepalm:

----------


## KuroNyra

> Non, le Hornet c'est le F18. Le F16, c'est le Viper


...
Il fait beau dehors non?  ::ninja:: 



Au fait, j'ai réussi le 1 vs 1 en SU-33 contre un F14 au canon only... C'est bien?  ::ninja::

----------


## ze_droopy

Hornet = F-18
Viper = F-16
 :;): 

Yuushi, vu que ca marche dans la vidéo et qu'il n'y a aucun autre moyen de changer le code sur le Harrier, je pense que ça fonctionne. Sauf update depuis...

----------


## Flappie

C'est toujours bien de sortir vivant d'un duel, oui.  ::): 

Après, disons que le combat rapproché n'est pas le domaine de prédilection du F-14.  :^_^:  Lui, c'était plutôt balancer 6 missiles tire-et-oublie sur une horde de bombardiers.

Si tu veux tenter du plus velu, tente la même chose contre un F-16 ou un M-2000C. Tous les deux sont très agiles en combat rapproché.

----------


## Olis

> ...
> Il fait beau dehors non? 
> 
> 
> 
> Au fait, j'ai réussi le 1 vs 1 en SU-33 contre un F14 au canon only... C'est bien?


L'avantage du Su-27, c'est que le Su-33 est quasiment le même avion (version navalisé), et les système des MiG-29 sont quasiment les mêmes, donc si tu maitrises le 27 tu maitrises les autres (sauf le départ et aterrissage porte-avions)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est toujours bien de sortir vivant d'un duel, oui. 
> 
> Après, disons que le combat rapproché n'est pas le domaine de prédilection du F-14.  Lui, c'était plutôt balancer 6 missiles tire-et-oublie sur une horde de bombardiers.
> 
> Si tu veux tenter du plus velu, tente la même chose contre un F-16 ou un M-2000C. Tous les deux sont très agiles en combat rapproché.


Il y a une mission d'entrainement AA ou tu commences par du Su-25, L-39, F-4, M-2000 et F-16 (pas réussi à aller plus loin par manque de missiles), en plus des 2 B-52 à abattre, c'est un bon challenge et je la fais assez souvent

----------


## plon

Alors j'ai une petite question, qui n'a presque rien à voir avec DCS, (mais un peu quand même).

Je cherche à changer ma chaise de bureau, qui me casse le popotin et le dos sur des longues session assises...

Sans tomber dans la chaise « gamer », j'ai une petite question : l'essentiel des chaises de bureau sont à roulette, ce qui n'est pas ultra pratique pour l'usage d'un palonnier (sachant qu'en plus le sol est en pente...), du coup vous faites comment ? (À part en ayant pas de sol en pente...). J'ai 250 boules de budget max pour un truc qui tienne dans le temps...

Comment accommodez-vous votre séant pour de longues sessions ?

----------


## KuroNyra

> Hornet = F-18
> Viper = F-16
> 
> 
> Yuushi, vu que ca marche dans la vidéo et qu'il n'y a aucun autre moyen de changer le code sur le Harrier, je pense que ça fonctionne. Sauf update depuis...


Merci pour le rappel!







> C'est toujours bien de sortir vivant d'un duel, oui. 
> 
> Après, disons que le combat rapproché n'est pas le domaine de prédilection du F-14.  Lui, c'était plutôt balancer 6 missiles tire-et-oublie sur une horde de bombardiers.
> 
> Si tu veux tenter du plus velu, tente la même chose contre un F-16 ou un M-2000C. Tous les deux sont très agiles en combat rapproché.





> L'avantage du Su-27, c'est que le Su-33 est quasiment le même avion (version navalisé), et les système des MiG-29 sont quasiment les mêmes, donc si tu maitrises le 27 tu maitrises les autres (sauf le départ et aterrissage porte-avions)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Il y a une mission d'entrainement AA ou tu commences par du Su-25, L-39, F-4, M-2000 et F-16 (pas réussi à aller plus loin par manque de missiles), en plus des 2 B-52 à abattre, c'est un bon challenge et je la fais assez souvent


Oki pour le F-16 ou le Mirage, même si honnêtement je ne serais pas contre quelques duels en 1 vs 1 face à un canard pour m'entraîner au dogfight. (Cela me rend toujours un petit peu malade quand je dois manoeuvrer et garder en vue l'appareil ennemi.)

Pratique pour le même système chez les Russes, cela me rappel la doctrine américaine sur les Shermans et Russe pour les T-34 sur les facilités d'usage et de conduite du char.
(Ironiquement; les avions Russes étaient plus complexe que les avions Allemands.)

----------


## Flappie

@yuushi : Je viens seulement de voir tes messages. Je teste ça quand j'ai 10 minutes.

@plon : J'avais un Ikea Markus avant ma hernie discale. Je m'en suis séparé car, avant de me faire opérer, je ne supportais pas qu'il m'appuye pile là où j'avais mal. Mais, maintenant qu'on m'a retapé, je le reprendrais bien en fait...

Pour les roulettes, c'est pas un problème : tu peux trouver facilement des pieds fixes compatibles avec les fauteuil à roulettes. Il existe aussi des roulettes à freins.

EDIT: à ne pas rater, le topic unique consacré aux fauteuils.

@KuroNyra : Si tu veux, tu pourras passer à l'ennemi pendant la mission de mardi (il y a des Su-27 dans les 2 camps).  :;):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Alors j'ai une petite question, qui n'a presque rien à voir avec DCS, (mais un peu quand même).
> 
> Je cherche à changer ma chaise de bureau, qui me casse le popotin et le dos sur des longues session assises...
> 
> Sans tomber dans la chaise « gamer », j'ai une petite question : l'essentiel des chaises de bureau sont à roulette, ce qui n'est pas ultra pratique pour l'usage d'un palonnier (sachant qu'en plus le sol est en pente...), du coup vous faites comment ? (À part en ayant pas de sol en pente...). J'ai 250 boules de budget max pour un truc qui tienne dans le temps...
> 
> Comment accommodez-vous votre séant pour de longues sessions ?


Perso, je mets des cales sous les roues... oui comme sur porte-avions (c'est pour l'immersion  ::P: ).
Après avec 250€, tu as déjà des chaises gamers ou hybrides très sympa.

----------


## KuroNyra

> @KuroNyra : Si tu veux, tu pourras passer à l'ennemi pendant la mission de mardi (il y a des Su-27 dans les 2 camps).


Je doute que ce soit une bonne idée pour la formation et la mission. Je préférais que ce soit sur des 1 vs 1 hors mission, des entraînement au dogfight car si j'ai appris une chose au cours de mes années sur Simulateur et Arcade: si tu gère face à un joueur, tu gérera face à l'IA.

... En prime ça peut être fun!  ::ninja::  (ventiler de la frustration, toussa toussa. )

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je doute que ce soit une bonne idée pour la formation et la mission. Je préférais que ce soit sur des 1 vs 1 hors mission, des entraînement au dogfight car si j'ai appris une chose au cours de mes années sur Simulateur et Arcade: si tu gère face à un joueur, tu gérera face à l'IA.
> 
> ... En prime ça peut être fun!  (ventiler de la frustration, toussa toussa. )


Je peux peut-être faire ça jeudi, j'en profiterai pour m'entraîner sur Tomcat, je ne suis pas à l'aise avec les G élevés dessus.
Ou demain soir suivant à quelle heure la mission se termine.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Je peux peut-être faire ça jeudi, j'en profiterai pour m'entraîner sur Tomcat, je ne suis pas à l'aise avec les G élevés dessus.
> Ou demain soir suivant à quelle heure la mission se termine.


Parfait! Cela me donnera l'occasion de juger mes capacités. Et d'avoir des p'tits conseils! :D

----------


## Flappie

Alors pour cette histoire de GBU sur Harrier, euh, comment dire ?

Je viens de faire un test en démarrant en l'air, et il semble que dans cette configuration le code par défaut "1688", affiché par le MFCD, ne guide rien du tout malgré un largage à 17 000 pieds.
J'ai aussi essayé avec le code "1655" mais étant à seulement 7 000 pieds, j'ai un petit doute sur l'efficacité de mon tir.

Pourtant j'avais le laser allumé (LASR, ARMED, FIRE) à chaque fois...

Bref, à retenter mais en partant du sol.

----------


## Olis

Au fait j'ai pu tester le F-16 avec mon script automatique pour les mfd-lcd, ça fonctionne nickel, aucun script à modifier

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je doute que ce soit une bonne idée pour la formation et la mission. Je préférais que ce soit sur des 1 vs 1 hors mission, des entraînement au dogfight car si j'ai appris une chose au cours de mes années sur Simulateur et Arcade: si tu gère face à un joueur, tu gérera face à l'IA.
> 
> ... En prime ça peut être fun!  (ventiler de la frustration, toussa toussa. )


Pour information, le dogfight en combat moderne reste et doit rester anecdotique. Il est bien plus intéressant quand tu démarre dans DCS de savoir utiliser ton radar, tes missiles, savoir quand tu es locké, quand on te tire un missile dessus et savoir se replié si la situation devient trop dangereuse pour toi que faire du piou-piou avec ton avion .

Voila, c'était l'avis relou ^^

----------


## Jimjim13

Jimjim: hornet en cap Siou plaît  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

> Pour information, le dogfight en combat moderne reste et doit rester anecdotique. Il est bien plus intéressant quand tu démarre dans DCS de savoir utiliser ton radar, tes missiles, savoir quand tu es locké, quand on te tire un missile dessus et savoir se replié si la situation devient trop dangereuse pour toi que faire du piou-piou avec ton avion .
> 
> Voila, c'était l'avis relou ^^


Ah mais je parlais bien de 1 vs 1 en missile. Pas qu'en canon.  ::): 

Le canon c'est uniquement si l'occasion se présente, et que l'on se retrouve à court de boomstick.
Et c'est pas relou comme avis, je te rassure.  ::P:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Pour information, le dogfight en combat moderne reste et doit rester anecdotique. Il est bien plus intéressant quand tu démarre dans DCS de savoir utiliser ton radar, tes missiles, savoir quand tu es locké, quand on te tire un missile dessus et savoir se replié si la situation devient trop dangereuse pour toi que faire du piou-piou avec ton avion .
> 
> Voila, c'était l'avis relou ^^


Ça c'est la doctrine idéale et ce que tous les missiliers cherchent à te faire croire.
Comme disait l'amiral Mike Tyson... "Eferybody haf a plan until they get punfed in the fafe." (Désolé, c'est seulement rigolo pour les anglophones)
La réalité, c'est que tu ne tires que très rarement avant d'avoir une identification positive, et donc tu es déjà a distance de combat tournoyant si ca tourne mal.
Mais je suis d'accord que ce n'est pas une priorité dans la formation, surtout sur DCS.

----------


## yuushiro

Yuushiro présent pour demain soir (A10C / FA-18 - CAS (SEAD FA-18 si besoin plus)

----------


## KuroNyra

> Comme disait l'amiral Mike Tyson... "Eferybody haf a plan until they get punfed in the fafe." (Désolé, c'est seulement rigolo pour les anglophones)


Je suis anglophone et ceci est ma blague favorite de cette page.

----------


## Jokletox

Partant pour aller sauver les pilotes en Huey ! Les missions en hélico de Flappie c'est comme une boîte de chocolat : on sait jamais sur quoi on va tomber  ::P:

----------


## war-p

Si jamais il y a besoin d'opposing force je peux aider en su27, ou en f18ski.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Si jamais il y a besoin d'opposing force je peux aider en su27, ou en f18ski.


... C'est vraiment possible de faire l'opposing force? Je pensais que c'était du pure PvE les missions.

----------


## ze_droopy

> ... C'est vraiment possible de faire l'opposing force? Je pensais que c'était du pure PvE les missions.


Suivant son niveau de frustration, il y a souvent un p'ti con qui s'en va contrôler les oppo en milieu de mission pour rendre l'IA un peu moins stérile...  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

Sur les bons conseils de Dusty, j'ai mis des avions oppo jouables (Su-27, MiG-21bis, JF-17).

On fait rarement du PvP, notamment faute de monde. Mais vu qu'on bat des records en ce moment, on pourrait l'envisager de nouveau, même si ça ne plait pas toujours à tout le monde. Quand même, je verrais bien un affrontement F-14B / F-5E iraniens contre le reste du monde sur Persian Gulf...  ::rolleyes:: 

EDIT: stérile, stérile, refais-en des missions pour voir...  ::siffle::

----------


## ze_droopy

> EDIT: stérile, stérile, refais-en des missions pour voir...


J'ai modifié mon post, ce n'était pas la signification que je lui donnait.
Je ne suis que trop conscient de la difficulté de faire des missions un tant soit peu évoluées.

----------


## KuroNyra

... C'est pas une vie seulement ces missions?
On peut "respawn"?!

----------


## ze_droopy

> ... C'est pas une vie seulement ces missions?
> On peut "respawn"?!


Oui.
Sinon elles finiraient beaucoup plus tôt  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon elles finiraient beaucoup plus tôt


Si on n'avait qu'une vie, je crois que je t'en aurais voulu pour mardi dernier, Dusty.  ::P:  ("Mon Phoenix part pas, t'es sûr que t'as bien tout activé ?" - "Oui, oui, sûr... Attends merde, y'a ça qui s'est pas acti..." - BOUM - "Trop tard")

Oui, KuroNyra, on n'est pas chez Check-Six ici. On vole pour apprendre et pour combattre, mais surtout pour s'amuser. Le redécollage est donc pemis.

----------


## KuroNyra

Ah mais c'est super ça! Je partais du principe que c'était une vie seulement. X')

----------


## Ranger 28

Bonsoir.
Dispo mardi soir en F-16 si y'a un cockpit de libre.
Mais toujours pas installé et configuré SRS...

----------


## ze_droopy

> Si on n'avait qu'une vie, je crois que je t'en aurais voulu pour mardi dernier, Dusty.  ("Mon Phoenix part pas, t'es sûr que t'as bien tout activé ?" - "Oui, oui, sûr... Attends merde, y'a ça qui s'est pas acti..." - BOUM - "Trop tard")


J'étais encore sous le choc d'avoir décollé 4 fois d'un porte-avions qui me catapultait dans l'eau  ::siffle::  mwahaha *mauvaise foi*
Bon ok, va falloir que je revole régulièrement si je veux être au niveau.

----------


## plon

> Perso, je mets des cales sous les roues... oui comme sur porte-avions (c'est pour l'immersion ).
> Après avec 250€, tu as déjà des chaises gamers ou hybrides très sympa.



OK tu appelles le ground crew pour qu'il te mette les cales ? Vais essayer  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Finalement, ce sont les F/A-18C Hornet CAP que je vais affecter à Tbilissi. Vous pourrez bien sûr refaire le plein dans la capitale.

J'ai mis les affectations à jour. Messieurs, vous ferez très attention de ne pas shooter le Su-27 allié de KuroNyra, merci.  ::): 
C'est simple : si vous voyez un radar de MiG-29, ne tirez pas. Je peux pas faire mieux, là. 

... mais ne vous inquiétez pas, y'aura quand même de quoi faire en face.

----------


## war-p

Du coup pas de cap depuis le stennis?

----------


## Flappie

Tous les appareils capables d'apponter décolleront de leur propre navire. Mais ensuite ils seront dispatchés sur le territoire, et pourront si besoin réarmer sur la terre ferme.
J'espère envoyer le briefing demain midi.

----------


## Lokournan

Je suis dispo toute la journée (de mardi) jusqu’à 17h00 pour qu'on s'entraine au combat missile/canon mais j'ai ni serveur ni ts ni discord ni rien pour communiquer (sauf SRS  :;):  ). @ KuroNyra.

----------


## Jokletox

> Je suis dispo toute la journée (de mardi) jusqu’à 17h00 pour qu'on s'entraine au combat missile/canon mais j'ai ni serveur ni ts ni discord ni rien pour communiquer (sauf SRS  ). @ KuroNyra.


Jai un serveur DCS pour l'entraînement si besoin, envoie-moi un MP si ça t'intéresse pour KuroNyra et toi.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Jai un serveur DCS pour l'entraînement si besoin, envoie-moi un MP si ça t'intéresse pour KuroNyra et toi.


perso, suis intéresser.  ::): 

par contre je n'ai pas SRS.

----------


## Jokletox

> perso, suis intéresser. 
> 
> par contre je n'ai pas SRS.


Il n'y a pas de serveur SRS sur ce serveur pas donc c'est pas un soucis, le but c'est de faire de la découverte de DCS et de l’entraînement. On utilise beaucoup Discord sinon on a un Teamspeak qui rouille, quelque part. Je t'envoie un MP  ::):

----------


## Olis

> ...


Je suis étonné que personne ne t'ai passé ce lien:
https://www.mudspike.com/chucks-guides-dcs/

C'est des versions 'simplifiées' des manuels de différents avions de dcs

----------


## frostphoenyx

Je plussoie, ils sont excellents.

----------


## Flappie

*Soirée DCS - Mardi 7 avril 2020* - version STABLE

Chicken Valley
(Tskhinvali, vous l'avez ?)

La guerre russo-géorgienne a assez duré. Depuis l'incident survenu à la frontière il y a 2 semaines, le président russe prenait un malin plaisir à défier l'OTAN, alors que le conflit escaladait. Tandis que Tbilissi se prépare -avec ses faibles moyens- à un éventuel siège, le président américain est parvenu à entraîner une partie de l'alliance atlantique en sol géorgien, "dans un cadre purement défensif". La Russie a aussitôt accusé l'OTAN d'ingérence.

Il y a une heure, *un avion-cargo C-130 qui devait ravitailler Tbilissi a été abattu* à proximité de Tskhinvali. La Russie nie toute implication, mais nos renseignements sont formels : l'avion a été abattu par des batteries SAM installées en Ossetie du Sud.

Les derniers incidents entre forces blindés géorgiennes et russes sont signalés sur la carte.




_** Cavalry **_ (CSAR)

plon (Huey ou Ka-50)
Jok (Huey)

- Notre groupe héliporté devra localiser le crash du C-130 aux environs de Gori, et évacuer son équipage.


_** Westinghouse **_ (protection Senaki-Kutaisi-Ambrolauri)

Flappie (RIO Tomcat, Harrier ou Huey)
Dusty (Tomcat pilot ou Hornet CAP)
Zan (M-2000 CAP ou Tomcat pilot)
Quiou (M-2000 CAP / CAS)
Lokournan (M-2000 CAP)
Badong (M-2000 CAP ou Warthog)
yuushiro (Warthog)
Ranger 28 (Viper)
Loloborgo (Viper)

- La CAS Westinghouse devra patrouiller la route à l'est d'Ambrolauri.

- La CAP protégera le reste du groupe Westinghouse.

Rules of engagement : n'engagez que si l'un de nos appareils essuie des tirs venant d'un appareil ennemi. Un verrouillage radar ne suffit pas à caractériser une agression).
Vous veillerez évidemment à NE PAS franchir les frontières ossettes et russes (couverture SAM ennemie en rouge).


_** Eastwood **_ (protection Gori-Tbilissi-Pasanauri)

Sébum (Hornet SEAD / CAS)
David (Hornet SEAD / CAS)
FROGGY (Hornet SEAD /CAS)
Empnicolas (Hornet CAS)
Tux (Hornet CAS)
JimJim (Hornet CAP)
war-p (Hornet CAP)
KuroNyra (Su-27 CAP chez les bleus)
raven.33 (Viper CAP / CAS)
+ un autre Viper ?

- RDV point avec un Su-27 ukrainien au WP1 : don't shoot!!

- Le SEAD Eastwood devra éliminer les batteries SAM installées en Ossétie du Sud (entre WP1 et WP2), afin de prévenir tout autre "incident".

- La CAS Eastwood devra patrouiller la route au nord de Tbilissi.

- La CAP protégera le reste du groupe Eastwood.

Rules of engagement : n'engagez que si l'un de nos appareils essuie des tirs venant d'un appareil ennemi. Un verrouillage radar ne suffit pas à caractériser une agression).
Vous veillerez évidemment à NE PAS franchir les frontières ossettes et russes (couverture SAM ennemie en rouge), *SAUF groupe SEAD et CAP dédiée, si besoin*

+ Empnicolas et Tux en "jokers"

------------------------

Bien sûr, les inscriptions restent ouvertes.  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

Miam! J'ai peut-être raté le message, mais faut installer SRS du coup? Ou la communication reste sur TS avec chaque groupe dans son chan? Va falloir se régler au sein de Westinghouse pour avoir suffisamment de CAP / CAS...

----------


## Flappie

Pour SRS, vu le boulot dans la mission, je pense qu'il est urgent d'attendre.  :^_^: 
Je souhaite documenter sur notre wiki l'utilisation de la radio sur la majorité des appareils que nous utilisons (Dusty et yuushi ont commencé).

Ensuite, à partir de mardi prochain, on pourra faire des missions moins "chargées", ce qui nous permettra d'introduire officiellement SRS et de prendre le temps de régler les soucis des uns et des autres ("et pourquoi ça marche pas ?", "Vous m'entendez ?").

Ça vous convient ?

----------


## Empnicolas

Question, est-ce que les survivants du crash émettent sur une fréquence pour de la radio navigation en Huey?

Sinon présent ce soir Flappie en ce que tu veux sauf Huey (même ok pour gazelle et ka-50).

----------


## Flappie

> Question, est-ce que les survivants du crash émettent sur une fréquence pour de la radio navigation en Huey?


Nope, la radio est morte. Mais on a des contacts pas très loin.

C'est noté, on te placera au dernier moment ce soir afin d'équilibrer tout ça.

----------


## FROGGY

Dispo F18 (SEAD/CAS), F16 CAS selon les besoins

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour SRS, vu le boulot dans la mission, je pense qu'il est urgent d'attendre. 
> Je souhaite documenter sur notre wiki l'utilisation de la radio sur la majorité des appareils que nous utilisons (Dusty et yuushi ont commencé).
> 
> Ensuite, à partir de mardi prochain, on pourra faire des missions moins "chargées", ce qui nous permettra d'introduire officiellement SRS et de prendre le temps de régler les soucis des uns et des autres ("et pourquoi ça marche pas ?", "Vous m'entendez ?").
> 
> Ça vous convient ?


Ouais aucun souci. Moi tout me va, grâce à baltic_dragon je sais me servir des radios du 2000.  ::lol:: 

Question: je trouve la campagne du F/A-18 (celle en 1989 là, incluse dans le module je crois) vraiment pas terrible. Tu décolles du PA déjà à chaud et accroché à la catapulte, tu voles 30nm, tu lâches 2 bombes et tu rentres. Le seul truc cool c'est qu'au moins je m'entraîne à l'appontage (pas si dur en fait). On est à des années-lumière des campagnes du 2000 justement. Ce qui m'ennuie c'est que j'aimerai monter en compétence sur le F/A-18 par la pratique, pas en me tapant des tutoriels mal foutus ou tu écoutes surtout un mec déblatérer en pause active avec la moitié du texte qui s'affiche pas. Y'a des campagnes "user" ou DLC que vous recommanderiez pour un niveau débutant en F/A-18, qui permettent d'approfondir et de pratiquer un peu certains systèmes? L'idée c'est d'éviter la mission d'entraînement pur chiante, et d'apprendre en pratiquant quoi. Je n'ai qu'1h par soir sur DCS 3-4 jours par semaine, j'aime bien en ressortir en ayant fait quelque chose de sympa. J'essaie de potasser via des tutoriels YT (ceux des Reapers) mais justement, la mise en pratique manque un peu. La campagne du 2000 était top parce que justement, t'as une mission qui te fait bosser un truc - paf tu te mates un tuto avant de la lancer et tu te jettes dans le bain. Et j'ai tellement démarré le 2000 à froid dans la campagne que je sais le faire sans y réfléchir maintenant. Au rythme où va la campagne du 18 je saurai toujours utiliser que 10% de l'avion à la fin, c'est frustrant.  ::sad::

----------


## ze_droopy

Je pense que cela vient du fait qu'il manque encore des systèmes, et les missions sont probablement conçues a posteriori.
Il va falloir attendre...

----------


## Sigps220

> Ouais aucun souci. Moi tout me va, grâce à baltic_dragon je sais me servir des radios du 2000. 
> 
> Question: je trouve la campagne du F/A-18 (celle en 1989 là, incluse dans le module je crois) vraiment pas terrible. Tu décolles du PA déjà à chaud et accroché à la catapulte, tu voles 30nm, tu lâches 2 bombes et tu rentres. Le seul truc cool c'est qu'au moins je m'entraîne à l'appontage (pas si dur en fait). On est à des années-lumière des campagnes du 2000 justement. Ce qui m'ennuie c'est que j'aimerai monter en compétence sur le F/A-18 par la pratique, pas en me tapant des tutoriels mal foutus ou tu écoutes surtout un mec déblatérer en pause active avec la moitié du texte qui s'affiche pas. Y'a des campagnes "user" ou DLC que vous recommanderiez pour un niveau débutant en F/A-18, qui permettent d'approfondir et de pratiquer un peu certains systèmes? L'idée c'est d'éviter la mission d'entraînement pur chiante, et d'apprendre en pratiquant quoi. Je n'ai qu'1h par soir sur DCS 3-4 jours par semaine, j'aime bien en ressortir en ayant fait quelque chose de sympa. J'essaie de potasser via des tutoriels YT (ceux des Reapers) mais justement, la mise en pratique manque un peu. La campagne du 2000 était top parce que justement, t'as une mission qui te fait bosser un truc - paf tu te mates un tuto avant de la lancer et tu te jettes dans le bain. Et j'ai tellement démarré le 2000 à froid dans la campagne que je sais le faire sans y réfléchir maintenant. Au rythme où va la campagne du 18 je saurai toujours utiliser que 10% de l'avion à la fin, c'est frustrant.


Oui la mini campagne 1989 n'est pas terrible et certaines missions passent mal les mis à jour. La mission d'interdiction est la pire, pourtant tu as quelques missions sympa distribué avec le module. 

En campagne, j'ai adoré Eastern Friendship (dispo dans les fichiers utilisateurs de DCS). Elle est clairement au niveau de ce qui existe en payant (Caucase, sans porte avion). Sinon Baltic Dragon a annoncé la sortie de sa première campagne Hornet pour la fin juin.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Je suis étonné que personne ne t'ai passé ce lien:
> https://www.mudspike.com/chucks-guides-dcs/
> 
> C'est des versions 'simplifiées' des manuels de différents avions de dcs


Je suis en train de le lire.

Pour l'instant 8.8/10 Trop d'eau.


(Y'a pas d'article sur le SU-27, snif.)


Merci beaucoup!  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui la mini campagne 1989 n'est pas terrible et certaines missions passent mal les mis à jour. La mission d'interdiction est la pire, pourtant tu as quelques missions sympa distribué avec le module. 
> 
> En campagne, j'ai adoré Eastern Friendship (dispo dans les fichiers utilisateurs de DCS). Elle est clairement au niveau de ce qui existe en payant (Caucase, sans porte avion). Sinon Baltic Dragon a annoncé la sortie de sa première campagne Hornet pour la fin juin.


Merci, je vais regarder celle-là alors. Fin juin c'est encore loin mais je risque de la prendre sa campagne (je crois qu'il la prévoit dans le Golfe en plus  ::wub:: ).  ::P:

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Je suis en train de le lire.
> 
> Pour l'instant 8.8/10 Trop d'eau.
> 
> 
> (Y'a pas d'article sur le SU-27, snif.)
> 
> 
> Merci beaucoup!


Les avions de FC3 sont simples; un guide n'est pas nécessaire je pense.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Bien sûr, les inscriptions restent ouvertes.


Je vais essayer d'être présent ce soir
Je saurai au dernier moment
Pourquoi pas en Huey

----------


## cdarylb

Rien à voir avec la mission de ce soir mais ackboo a partagé ça sur twitter : https://www.defense.gouv.fr/content/...-2019-03-I.pdf

C'est vraiment excellent, le niveau de détail est juste fou (c'est l'histoire d'un passager civil d'un vol en Rafale qui s'est éjecté juste après le décollage).

----------


## TuxFr78

> Je vais essayer d'être présent ce soir
> Je saurai au dernier moment
> Pourquoi pas en Huey


Bon finalement si je suis là ça sera pas en Huey
Flappie je te laisserai décider en fonction du besoin  ::happy2::

----------


## Flappie

> Rien à voir avec la mission de ce soir mais ackboo a partagé ça sur twitter : https://www.defense.gouv.fr/content/...-2019-03-I.pdf
> 
> C'est vraiment excellent, le niveau de détail est juste fou (c'est l'histoire d'un passager civil d'un vol en Rafale qui s'est éjecté juste après le décollage).


Effectivement, c'est passionnant. En lisant le début, on est certain d'avoir compris ce qui s'est passé, et après... 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est bien ce qu'on pensait !






> Bon finalement si je suis là ça sera pas en Huey
> Flappie je te laisserai décider en fonction du besoin


C'est noté.  ::):  Pour l'instant, un second Warthog ne ferait pas de mal.

----------


## war-p

> Effectivement, c'est passionnant. En lisant le début, on est certain d'avoir compris ce qui s'est passé, et après... 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> c'est bien ce qu'on pensait !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je l'ai pas dit plus tôt mais je serai en CAP évidemment, mais si jamais je peux faire un peu de CAS/SEAD  :;):

----------


## TuxFr78

> Effectivement, c'est passionnant. En lisant le début, on est certain d'avoir compris ce qui s'est passé, et après... 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> c'est bien ce qu'on pensait !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pourquoi pas oui
Je suis encore chaud de la semaine dernière !

----------


## Lokournan

Ptite question existentiel le serveur fonctionne avec la version steam DCS???

----------


## Badong

> Rien à voir avec la mission de ce soir mais ackboo a partagé ça sur twitter : https://www.defense.gouv.fr/content/...-2019-03-I.pdf
> 
> C'est vraiment excellent, le niveau de détail est juste fou (c'est l'histoire d'un passager civil d'un vol en Rafale qui s'est éjecté juste après le décollage).


Très sympa en effet !

----------


## Flappie

> Ptite question existentiel le serveur fonctionne avec la version steam DCS???


Oui, les deux versions, Steam et standalone, sont 100% compatibles.
Là où il faut faire attention, c'est que nous jouons actuellement sur la "stable". Tu dois vérifier que ton jeu sous Steam n'est pas sur la branche open beta.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Rien à voir avec la mission de ce soir mais ackboo a partagé ça sur twitter : https://www.defense.gouv.fr/content/...-2019-03-I.pdf
> 
> C'est vraiment excellent, le niveau de détail est juste fou (c'est l'histoire d'un passager civil d'un vol en Rafale qui s'est éjecté juste après le décollage).


Passionnant; merci !

----------


## KuroNyra

La question que j'ai est: comment ce monsieur à pu avoir un baptême en Mirage 2000?

C'est une possibilité offerte par l'armée à titre exceptionnel? Ou bien y'a véritablement un petit marché du baptême de l'air en avion de chasse de l'armée?

----------


## frostphoenyx

> La question que j'ai est: comment ce monsieur à pu avoir un baptême en Mirage 2000?
> 
> C'est une possibilité offerte par l'armée à titre exceptionnel? Ou bien y'a véritablement un petit marché du baptême de l'air en avion de chasse de l'armée?


C'est sur Rafale. Et c'est parce qu'un de ses collègues de boulot est un ancien pilote. De plus il bosse pour une société d'armement en lien avec l'Armée.

----------


## KuroNyra

> C'est sur Rafale. Et c'est parce qu'un de ses collègues de boulot est un ancien pilote. De plus il bosse pour une société d'armement en lien avec l'Armée.


Au revoir mon rêve de faire un baptême sur un Mirage ou un Rafale...  ::'(:

----------


## frostphoenyx

J'ai pu monter dans un cockpit de Mirage 2000 mais il n'a hélas pas décollé  :Emo:

----------


## Lokournan

Malheuresement si mais je sais pas l'enlever et la mettre en stable si quelqu'un à une idée sans tout désinstaller? sinon je le ferai mais faut le dire vite que je sois pret ce soir  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, les deux versions, Steam et standalone, sont 100% compatibles.
> Là où il faut faire attention, c'est que nous jouons actuellement sur la "stable". Tu dois vérifier que ton jeu sous Steam n'est pas sur la branche open beta.


Malheuresement si mais je sais pas l'enlever et la mettre en stable si quelqu'un à une idée sans tout désinstaller? sinon je le ferai mais faut le dire vite que je sois pret ce soir  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Malheuresement si mais je sais pas l'enlever et la mettre en stable si quelqu'un à une idée sans tout désinstaller? sinon je le ferai mais faut le dire vite que je sois pret ce soir 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Malheuresement si mais je sais pas l'enlever et la mettre en stable si quelqu'un à une idée sans tout désinstaller? sinon je le ferai mais faut le dire vite que je sois pret ce soir


Laissez tombé j'ai trouvé je serai en stable ce soir  :;):

----------


## Vladivostok

> Au revoir mon rêve de faire un baptême sur un Mirage ou un Rafale...


Il existe des sociétés qui permettent de faire des baptême en L-39 mais faut être prêt à faire un chèque à 4 chiffres  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Ou bien y'a véritablement un petit marché du baptême de l'air en avion de chasse de l'armée?


Non, en tant que civil qui n'a aucun lien avec l'armée, le mieux que tu puisses faire en France, c'est :

- vol en Fouga-Magister (95)
- Dogfight à balles virtuelles (33), testé et validé par Tux ici présent  ::): 

Dans le monde, les russes font payer à prix d'or des vols en MiG-29 : soit voltige, soit vol en haute altitude.

----------


## Jokletox

> Les avions de FC3 sont simples; un guide n'est pas nécessaire je pense.


Ils sont simples à démarrer, oui, mais pour le reste c'est pas du War Thunder. La prise en main d'un radar par exemple (élévation, azimut, nombre de barre, etc...) n'est pas différente dans FC que dans un  F18 ou d'un 2000, pour ce que j'en ai vu.

----------


## Flappie

D'ailleurs, je suis curieux : ça resssemble à quoi le BVR dans War Thunder ? Y'en a, au moins ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

> D'ailleurs, je suis curieux : ça resssemble à quoi le BVR dans War Thunder ? Y'en a, au moins ?


Si je dis pas de bêtises c'est juste de l'IR, vu que l'avion le plus "avancé" c'est le Phantom II .

----------


## Flappie

Ca semble cohérent avec l'aspect "pilotage pas prise de tête", et aussi avec l'aspect "jeu pas trop cher à produire".

----------


## frostphoenyx

Après ils ont l'air d'avoir fait un effort sur le "réalisme" . Vu que c'est les premiers missiles ils se dirigent vers le soleil et ils ne sont pas très agiles, en plus d'être "rear-aspect" .

----------


## Badong

> - Dogfight à balles virtuelles (33), testé et validé par Tux ici présent


Je trouve ça drolement abordable pour ce que c'est

----------


## partizan

Sinon en Suisse tu peux faire du Mirage III. Faut juste avoir 16 000 balles à mettre... Mais vu que le cours du pétrole s'effondre... en attendant un peu ça peut potentiellement baisser  ::ninja:: 

Et sinon chez Dassault ils ont tellement pas envie que des mains profanes soient initiées au Rafale qu'ils ont modélisés un système qui détecte s'il y a un civil à bord, et si c'est le cas "pouf" ejecté 30 secondes après le décollage  :^_^: 

Clair qu'on est pas près de le voir sur DCS...  ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

N'empêche, cette histoire rappelle fortement celle arrivée bien plus tôt, à bord d'un Tomcat. En l’occurrence, l'éjecté était capitaine.  :^_^:

----------


## Badong

> N'empêche, cette histoire rappelle fortement celle arrivée bien plus tôt, à bord d'un Tomcat. En l’occurrence, l'éjecté était capitaine.


Une bonne lecture également haha

----------


## Aghora

> Sinon en Suisse tu peux faire du Mirage III. Faut juste avoir 16 000 balles à mettre... Mais vu que le cours du pétrole s'effondre... en attendant un peu ça peut potentiellement baisser 
> 
> Et sinon chez Dassault ils ont tellement pas envie que des mains profanes soient initiées au Rafale qu'ils ont modélisés un système qui détecte s'il y a un civil à bord, et si c'est le cas "pouf" ejecté 30 secondes après le décollage 
> 
> Clair qu'on est pas près de le voir sur DCS...


Après le décollage ? Ils tiennent pas trop à leur Rafale faut croire...

----------


## plon

> Après le décollage ? Ils tiennent pas trop à leur Rafale faut croire...


J'ai lu rapido, de ce que j'en ai compris, l'avion a été sauvé par une défaillance du système d'éjection... La facture aurait pu être bien plus salée...

----------


## Flappie

Ça a été un sacré test pour les équipements : la bouée ne s'est pas gonflée non plus. Imagine la même chose en pleine mer...

Petit sondage pour ce soir : fumi JTAC ou non ? Je pose la question parce que je pensais l'enlever, mais la fonction a été très largement sollicitée mardi dernier.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ça a été un sacré test pour les équipements : la bouée ne s'est pas gonflée non plus. Imagine la même chose en pleine mer...
> 
> Petit sondage pour ce soir : fumi JTAC ou non ? Je pose la question parce que je pensais l'enlever, mais la fonction a été très largement sollicitée mardi dernier.


Je sais pas quel rôle je vais me faire, mais clairement si je dois faire du CAS en VR j'apprécie grandement une petite fumée pour voir ma cible.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Petit sondage pour ce soir : fumi JTAC ou non ? Je pose la question parce que je pensais l'enlever, mais la fonction a été très largement sollicitée mardi dernier.


Tout dépend si le JTAC fait du lasing ou pas
Si oui, j'arrive à m'en passer mais si non c'est bien pratique

----------


## Flappie

Le JTAC fait du lasing, oui.

----------


## yuushiro

@Flappie : Tu penses pouvoir lancer le serveur SRS pour ceux qui veulent essayer de pratiquer ?

----------


## JanSolo

Je ne pourrai finalement pas vous rejoindre ce soir, article à finir en urgence pour publication…

J'ai commandé un Warthog pour remplacer mon G940.
Si jamais quelqu'un est intéressé par mon G940, je le ferai à pas cher après le déconfinement.

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie : Tu penses pouvoir lancer le serveur SRS pour ceux qui veulent essayer de pratiquer ?


Je préfèrerais qu'on y bascule tous en même temps, sinon il va y avoir encore plus de teamkill que d'habitude. J'ai dit plus tôt qu'on commencerai la semaine prochaine, lors d'une mission moins scriptée/chargée.

En revanche, pour les gens qui arrivent tôt, je peux monter un serveur DCS d'attente et un SRS en parallèle, juste pour tester avant la vraie mission, donc.
C'est noté, JanSolo.  :Emo:

----------


## JanSolo

> Je préfèrerais qu'on y bascule tous en même temps, sinon il va y avoir encore plus de teamkill que d'habitude. J'ai dit plus tôt qu'on commencerai la semaine prochaine, lors d'une mission moins scriptée/chargée.
> 
> En revanche, pour les gens qui arrivent tôt, je peux monter un serveur DCS d'attente et un SRS en parallèle, juste pour tester avant la vraie mission, donc.
> C'est noté, JanSolo.


Ouais j'étais chaud bouillant pour ce soir…
Pour ceux qui ont un hotas warthog, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver l'info mais le throttle et le joystick se branchent chacun sur un port USB à part? Le throttle ne se branche pas sur le joystick, ou inversement, et un seul câble USB sert à les relier au PC?
Pas besoin d'alimentation électrique non plus comme le G940 pour le retour de force?

----------


## Olis

> Ouais j'étais chaud bouillant pour ce soir…
> Pour ceux qui ont un hotas warthog, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver l'info mais le throttle et le joystick se branchent chacun sur un port USB à part? Le throttle ne se branche pas sur le joystick, ou inversement, et un seul câble USB sert à les relier au PC?
> Pas besoin d'alimentation électrique non plus comme le G940 pour le retour de force?


Un cable usb chacun, moi perso j'ai 2 hub usb alimentés avec des interrupteurs sur chaque usb, 1 hub 4 ports pour les mfd+lcd, et 1 autres 7 ports dont 3 sont utilisés par le warthog et le palonnier. Tout est éteind et quand je veux lancer dcs j'allume tous les ports nécessaires (les led sur les throttles peuvent être ennuyantes)

----------


## raven33.be

Yo, j'ai repris récemment DCS et serais intéresser de venir tester une petite partie avec vous, voir ce que ça donne ! Donc si vous avez une petite place de débutant en F-16C, je suis preneur !  :;):

----------


## JanSolo

> Un cable usb chacun, moi perso j'ai 2 hub usb alimentés avec des interrupteurs sur chaque usb, 1 hub 4 ports pour les mfd+lcd, et 1 autres 7 ports dont 3 sont utilisés par le warthog et le palonnier. Tout est éteind et quand je veux lancer dcs j'allume tous les ports nécessaires (les led sur les throttles peuvent être ennuyantes)


Merci Olis, il ne reste plus qu'à le recevoir et à commander le palo le mois prochain!
Bon vol!
Vous refaites une session mardi prochain?

----------


## Loloborgo

Lolo présent ce soir en Viper! 





> Si jamais quelqu'un est intéressé par mon G940, je le ferai à pas cher après le déconfinement.


Sympa! Le retour de force est bien géré sous DCS ?

----------


## Flappie

> Yo, j'ai repris récemment DCS et serais intéresser de venir tester une petite partie avec vous, voir ce que ça donne ! Donc si vous avez une petite place de débutant en F-16C, je suis preneur !


Salut, ça marche : y'a de la place. Je t'envoie le Teamspeak en MP.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Désolé pas le temps de lancer un SRS de test, je galère un peu avec les inscriptions de dernières minutes : je refais certains plans de vol. Pour les prochaines fois, merci de vous annoncer une journée à l'avance.

----------


## JanSolo

> Lolo présent ce soir en Viper! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sympa! Le retour de force est bien géré sous DCS ?


Je crois que seul le F14 le prend en charge et franchement c'est très très bon. Sur le F18 et le M2000 il ne me semble pas gérer.
En dehors de DCS, Falcon 4 BMS le gère aussi ainsi que certaines simulations de Warbirds mais avec un doute pour ROF et les IL-2.

J'oubliais, pour celui qui serait intéressé, je file les plaques (noires) qui vont bien avec pour les supports Monstertech ce qui fait une belle économie.

----------


## KuroNyra

Excellente soirée de mon côté, pas eu un seul Blue on Blue sur mon SU-27, et j'ai pu comprendre le fonctionnement de l'engin, et du système de jeu pour les tours de contrôle.

A partir de la semaine prochaine, attendez-vous de me voir potentiellement côté rouge. Vue que ce soir les IA ont été particulièrement frileuses. (J'ai tout de même réussi à en avoir une.)

----------


## Flappie

> Je crois que seul le F14 le prend en charge et franchement c'est très très bon.


Non, de mémoire il y a pas mal de modules qui le gèrent : Gazelle, Huey, Ka-50... je ne sais pas pour les autres.




> Excellente soirée de mon côté, pas eu un seul Blue on Blue sur mon SU-27, et j'ai pu comprendre le fonctionnement de l'engin, et du système de jeu pour les tours de contrôle.
> 
> A partir de la semaine prochaine, attendez-vous de me voir potentiellement côté rouge. Vue que ce soir les IA ont été particulièrement frileuses. (J'ai tout de même réussi à en avoir une.)


Avec plaisir.  ::): 


Donc, bilan de la soirée côté Etat-Major :

- Sites SAM ossettes traités (dont un SA-10), sauf un SA-15 apparemment trop discret.
- Convois Ouest traités (finition au Huey, rien que ça)
- Convois Est arrivés jusqu'à Tbilissi mais traités quand même

La CAP ennemie a été plutôt timide. Ca prouve que vous défendiez bien les deux zones.
Bravo à tous, et désolé pour le souci de HSI à bord des Hornets. Je vais regarder ce qui cloche.


EDIT: je crois que j'ai trouvé pourquoi le HSI ne fonctionnait pas. La mission se déroule en 1993.

EDIT2: confirmé ici.  :^_^:

----------


## Loloborgo

Excellente mission merci Flappie!! 
J'ai bien aimé vous allumer à la Shilka, ça va faire naître une vocation en moi!  ::P: 





> Je crois que seul le F14 le prend en charge et franchement c'est très très bon. Sur le F18 et le M2000 il ne me semble pas gérer.
> En dehors de DCS, Falcon 4 BMS le gère aussi ainsi que certaines simulations de Warbirds mais avec un doute pour ROF et les IL-2.
> 
> J'oubliais, pour celui qui serait intéressé, je file les plaques (noires) qui vont bien avec pour les supports Monstertech ce qui fait une belle économie.


Merci pour les infos, tiens nous au courant quand tu mets ce beau joujou en vente, si c'est le bon moment je pourrai me montrer intéressé!

----------


## plon

Encore une belle mission, comme le dit Jok, les hélicos ont étés chouchoutés.

Petite série d'images des 40 premières secondes de la mission... J'essayerais d'en faire d'autres du reste de la mission...

----------


## ze_droopy

Tacview ici.

----------


## Jokletox

Pas aussi belle que celle de Plon mais bon  ::P:

----------


## plon

Un dernier pour la route, et en exclusivité pour les canards, le nouveau module pour DCS World : le F/A-36CC :

Deux fois plus mieux que le F/A-18C : une capacité d'emport sans égal et des trains atterrissage de rechange.

----------


## Flappie

Pour les corrections, j'ai noté :

- Espacer/allonger  les messages adressés aux Hueys pendant le combat
- Rajeunir le conflit d'au moins 2 ans (pour avoir le GPS)
- Donner un peu de témérité aux chasseurs ennemis

Autre chose ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> https://i.ibb.co/2PjWw5H/Screen-200407-214950.png
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/1sXs2M0/Screen-200408-001301.png
> 
> 
> Pour les corrections, j'ai noté :
> 
> - Espacer/allonger  les messages adressés aux Hueys pendant le combat
> - Rajeunir le conflit d'au moins 2 ans (pour avoir le GPS)
> ...


Corriger les F-18

----------


## TuxFr78

> https://i.ibb.co/2PjWw5H/Screen-200407-214950.png
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/1sXs2M0/Screen-200408-001301.png
> 
> 
> Pour les corrections, j'ai noté :
> 
> - Espacer/allonger  les messages adressés aux Hueys pendant le combat
> - Rajeunir le conflit d'au moins 2 ans (pour avoir le GPS)
> ...


Vérifier pourquoi on ne peut pas contacter le JTAC côté ouest et pourquoi il ne lase pas

----------


## war-p

> https://i.ibb.co/2PjWw5H/Screen-200407-214950.png
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/1sXs2M0/Screen-200408-001301.png
> 
> 
> Pour les corrections, j'ai noté :
> 
> - Espacer/allonger  les messages adressés aux Hueys pendant le combat
> - Rajeunir le conflit d'au moins 2 ans (pour avoir le GPS)
> ...


Oui du coup, on peut continuer à voler à cette date, juste il faut le préciser dans le briefing et à la limite redonner lien de bignewy https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...15&postcount=2
Pour la procédure sans gps  :;): .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon pour ma part, ça a été une bonne soirée, j'ai juste pas pu grouper avec l'autre F18 cap qui s'est barré sans dire au revoir  ::ninja:: , c'est dommage. J'ai fait 2 kill sûr, un probable et j'ai même vu un 23 qui a semé un aim120c  ::P:  Juste ce problème d'alignement à vérifier, mais perso c'est pas tout à fait les symptômes que j'avais, le fond du hsi restait noir, l'avion ne se déplaçait pas dessus, les wpt n'apparaissaient pas (la semaine dernière si), le mids ne fonctionnait pas non plus, cad que je n'avais pas de datalink (pas d'iff partagé avec l'awacs du coup) et le sa ne fonctionnait pas non plus (pas de sites sam apparaissant dessus) bref, à voir. Ah et si la mission se déroule au début des années 90, tu peux enlever les aim120c et les aim9x  :;):  parceque du coup je me suis bien gavé  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

Merci pour l'orga, c'était une belle mission! Un peu vide en CAP passé la vague initiale, mais ça rejoint ta proposition d'amélioration Flappie. Je fais 3 kills (2x Mig23 + 1x Su25T), d'ailleurs j'ai pas trop compris d'où sortaient ces 2x Su25T qui arrivent au bout d'1h30 sans couverture.  ::lol:: 

On a aussi eu un souci de timing. Les M2K partant plus à l'ouest que la CAS et avec une procédure de démarrage plus longue, le temps qu'on arrive sur zone la CAS s'était déjà faite chasser et on avait déjà des pertes. Faudrait trouver un moyen d'avoir de la CAP avant la CAS...

----------


## Empnicolas

> Oui du coup, on peut continuer à voler à cette date, juste il faut le préciser dans le briefing et à la limite redonner lien de bignewy https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...15&postcount=2
> Pour la procédure sans gps .
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon pour ma part, ça a été une bonne soirée, j'ai juste pas pu grouper avec l'autre F18 cap qui s'est barré sans dire au revoir , c'est dommage. J'ai fait 2 kill sûr, un probable et j'ai même vu un 23 qui a semé un aim120c  Juste ce problème d'alignement à vérifier, mais perso c'est pas tout à fait les symptômes que j'avais, le fond du hsi restait noir, l'avion ne se déplaçait pas dessus, les wpt n'apparaissaient pas (la semaine dernière si), le mids ne fonctionnait pas non plus, cad que je n'avais pas de datalink (pas d'iff partagé avec l'awacs du coup) et le sa ne fonctionnait pas non plus (pas de sites sam apparaissant dessus) bref, à voir. Ah et si la mission se déroule au début des années 90, tu peux enlever les aim120c et les aim9x  parceque du coup je me suis bien gavé


A savoir que j'ai pris ensuite le F-16 et la j'avais bien un datalink fonctionnel, donc le problème viens des F-18.

----------


## Flappie

> Corriger les F-18


C'est fait (année 1996 au lieu de 1993).




> Vérifier pourquoi on ne peut pas contacter le JTAC côté ouest et pourquoi il ne lase pas


J'ai tout testé avant la soirée : les 4 JTAC voyaient des trucs et les éclairait au laser. Mais il s'agissait de véhicules statiques placés sur la route. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester la couverture des routes dans sa globalité.
J'ai noté qu'au cours de la mission, les JTAC East étaient plus bavards.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi nos JTAC ne répondaient plus... à moins qu'ils n'aient été détruits mais je crois me rappeler les avoir mis en invisibles + immortels.

Je vais retester tout ça.




> Oui du coup, on peut continuer à voler à cette date, juste il faut le préciser dans le briefing et à la limite redonner lien de bignewy https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...15&postcount=2
> Pour la procédure sans gps .


Pas sûr que ça plaise à tout le monde. Le Hornet est pour beaucoup vu comme un concentré de technologie. D'autres avis ?




> Sinon pour ma part, ça a été une bonne soirée, j'ai juste pas pu grouper avec l'autre F18 cap qui s'est barré sans dire au revoir , c'est dommage. J'ai fait 2 kill sûr, un probable et j'ai même vu un 23 qui a semé un aim120c  Juste ce problème d'alignement à vérifier, mais perso c'est pas tout à fait les symptômes que j'avais, le fond du hsi restait noir, l'avion ne se déplaçait pas dessus, les wpt n'apparaissaient pas (la semaine dernière si), le mids ne fonctionnait pas non plus, cad que je n'avais pas de datalink (pas d'iff partagé avec l'awacs du coup) et le sa ne fonctionnait pas non plus (pas de sites sam apparaissant dessus) bref, à voir. Ah et si la mission se déroule au début des années 90, tu peux enlever les aim120c et les aim9x  parceque du coup je me suis bien gavé


La constance d'ED : supprimer le GPS d'un appareil mais lui laisser ses missiles des années 2000...  :tired: 

Je crois que tu as fait un teamkill sur un 2000 aussi. J'imagine que c'est à mettre sur le compte de ta perte de datalink. Dans ce cas, n'hésite pas à consulter ton propre IFF.

----------


## war-p

> C'est fait (année 1996 au lieu de 1993).
> 
> 
> J'ai tout testé avant la soirée : les 4 JTAC voyaient des trucs et les éclairait au laser. Mais il s'agissait de véhicules statiques placés sur la route. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester la couverture des routes dans sa globalité.
> J'ai noté qu'au cours de la mission, les JTAC East étaient plus bavards.
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi nos JTAC ne répondaient plus... à moins qu'ils n'aient été détruits mais je crois me rappeler les avoir mis en invisibles + immortels.
> 
> Je vais retester tout ça.
> 
> ...


Comment j'aurais pu faire un tk? Je me suis retrouvé seul à couvrir la cas et après je suis passé derrière la frontière  ::ninja:: 
Enfin oui sans datalink, c'est comme n'avoir personne en place arrière sur le f14...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'ailleurs à ce propos, les m2k, vous aviez vos iff activés?

----------


## TuxFr78

Très bonne mission en tout cas !
Merci Flappie  :;): 

J'ai bien aimé la pression mise par la CAP rouge
Merci à la CAP bleue pour le soutien :D

J'en ai profité pour tester la version cabriolet du A-10C

----------


## war-p

> C'est fait (année 1996 au lieu de 1993).
> 
> 
> J'ai tout testé avant la soirée : les 4 JTAC voyaient des trucs et les éclairait au laser. Mais il s'agissait de véhicules statiques placés sur la route. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester la couverture des routes dans sa globalité.
> J'ai noté qu'au cours de la mission, les JTAC East étaient plus bavards.
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi nos JTAC ne répondaient plus... à moins qu'ils n'aient été détruits mais je crois me rappeler les avoir mis en invisibles + immortels.
> 
> Je vais retester tout ça.
> 
> ...


Perso, si je le sais, ça me dérange pas de ne pas avoir de gps.

----------


## Badong

> Comment j'aurais pu faire un tk?
> D'ailleurs à ce propos, les m2k, vous aviez vos iff activés?


Je t'assure je l'ai bien mangé ton missile :D
Me semble bien avoir activé l'iff


Sinon en ce qui concerne la mission, c'était sympa, mais comme le disait Qiou, la CAP s'ennuie un peu après les premiers migs. Et on a quand même réussi à en laisser passer (sorry la CAS ^^). Je pense qu'il serait plus logique de faire décoller la CAP avant toute opération nécessitant une protection, genre 10-15 minutes avant. Puis trigger des spawns d'avions ennemis tout au long de la mission, pas forcément au début.

Une autre amélioration que je vois pour la cap serait d'avoir des waypoints en plus qui correspondent aux waypoints des autres escouades, pour une rejointe plus simple, sans forcément avoir à ouvrir la carte. Par exemple, après nos 3 waypoints initiaux, le 4ème serait le 1 de la cas, puis le 5ème lé 2, etc..

----------


## Qiou87

Ouais sur les WP c'était un souci hier ; la CAS disait "je me fais attaquer sur WP2" sauf que sans datalink dans le M2K et avec l'Awacs occupé à te passer les contacts à 100nm, tu sais pas où faut foncer. Si notre WP correspondait à celui de la CAS ça aurait éviter des soucis je pense. Après on s'est rodé et on patrouillait finalement sur les 2 villes où s'occupait la CAS, mais au départ on savait pas trop où aller.

----------


## war-p

> Je t'assure je l'ai bien mangé ton missile :D
> Me semble bien avoir activé l'iff
> 
> 
> Sinon en ce qui concerne la mission, c'était sympa, mais comme le disait Qiou, la CAP s'ennuie un peu après les premiers migs. Et on a quand même réussi à en laisser passer (sorry la CAS ^^). Je pense qu'il serait plus logique de faire décoller la CAP avant toute opération nécessitant une protection, genre 10-15 minutes avant. Puis trigger des spawns d'avions ennemis tout au long de la mission, pas forcément au début.
> 
> Une autre amélioration que je vois pour la cap serait d'avoir des waypoints en plus qui correspondent aux waypoints des autres escouades, pour une rejointe plus simple, sans forcément avoir à ouvrir la carte. Par exemple, après nos 3 waypoints initiaux, le 4ème serait le 1 de la cas, puis le 5ème lé 2, etc..


Hmm, je vois pas quand, t'étais en combat rapproché avec des 23? Sinon quelqu'un a un screen du TACVIEW? (Désolé si je t'ai cramé, mais je vois pas à quel moment ça a été possible  ::unsure::  )

----------


## Badong

Une autre solution serait de forcer tout le monde à bien mémoriser la carte vue satellite avec le nom des villes, les reliefs etc et se repérer comme ça

----------


## partizan

Voici 2 screens, merci pour la soirée de notre maître es-gestion de soirée aka "le grand organisateur", le sus-nominé : Flappie  ::): 






Ma soirée a été très très très longue a se mettre en place, suite a une désintégration en vol dans la première patrouille (que je n'ai toujours pas comprise, le tacview de Dusty est postérieur, vu qu'il est arrivé plus tard) j'ai voulu twitcher la partie, ce qui m'a valut 2 crashs... à voir s'il faut que je réduise la qualité de streaming...
Ensuite cela a été mieux, je me suis remis en selle, ai rejoint les copains, démoli 3 IA + 2 Su27 humain (mais ENI pas allié hein)  ::): 

Dans un monde idéal il faudrait que les CAS attendent que la CAP soit sur zone. Maintenant, c'est à vos risques et périls hein  :;): 


@ war-p, je sais pas pour hier mais la semaine passée 
- j'avais mon IFF (il est ds ma checklist démarrage), 
- j'étais en patrouille rapprochée de 4 en palier et en cap constant, 

et pourtant tu m'as shooté dans mes 6 à une distance où à minima tu aurais pu/dû m'identifier visuellement si mon iff ne répondait pas. 

C'est en visionnant le tacview que je l'ai su, car je pensais que c'était jansolo qui m'avait shooté donc... oui tu peux faire du TK sans le savoir  ::XD:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une autre solution serait de forcer tout le monde à bien mémoriser la carte vue satellite avec le nom des villes, les reliefs etc et se repérer comme ça


avec une appli de tracking peut-être ?  :^_^:

----------


## Badong

> Hmm, je vois pas quand, t'étais en combat rapproché avec des 23? Sinon quelqu'un a un screen du TACVIEW? (Désolé si je t'ai cramé, mais je vois pas à quel moment ça a été possible  )


https://imgur.com/a/qh8q3h4

happens  :^_^:

----------


## Badong

> Ma soirée a été très très très longue a se mettre en place, suite a une désintégration en vol dans la première patrouille (que je n'ai toujours pas comprise, le tacview de Dusty est postérieur, vu qu'il est arrivé plus tard)


Une mort intéressante, je pense juste que le serveur a mal calculé une turbulence un peu forte, j'ai déjà désintégré un pote en lui passant devant comme ça

----------


## partizan

C'est la première fois que je vois ça... faudrait peut-être qu'ED corrige car cela ne me semble pas réaliste qu'un mirage qui résiste à des vitesses supersoniques ne puisse pas passer dans les turbulences d'un autre mirage (qui n'est même pas en PC) ???

----------


## FROGGY

Le CCIP des F-18 était totalement au fraises. Il était impossible de s'en servir. C'est aussi lié à l'année de la mission?

----------


## TuxFr78

> Ma soirée a été très très très longue a se mettre en place, suite a une désintégration en vol dans la première patrouille (que je n'ai toujours pas comprise, le tacview de Dusty est postérieur, vu qu'il est arrivé plus tard)


Tes derniers instants  ::ninja:: 
Les 3 cubes violets sont éjectés de ton avion avant désintégration

----------


## Badong

> C'est la première fois que je vois ça... faudrait peut-être qu'ED corrige car cela ne me semble pas réaliste qu'un mirage qui résiste à des vitesses supersoniques ne puisse pas passer dans les turbulences d'un autre mirage (qui n'est même pas en PC) ???


"which caused it to invert" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_M..._Learjet_crash

----------


## Qiou87

> Une mort intéressante, je pense juste que le serveur a mal calculé une turbulence un peu forte, j'ai déjà désintégré un pote en lui passant devant comme ça


Holy shit! J'aurai peut-être pas dû tenter le bio-kérosène au dernier plein, apparemment ça rend la traînée toxique...  ::unsure::

----------


## KuroNyra

> https://imgur.com/a/qh8q3h4
> 
> happens


"Meurs donc, pourriture commu-ah non? NON?! NON NON NONONON MEEEEEE*boum* ..... Meeeeeeeeeeerrrrde!."

----------


## Flappie

> Je pense qu'il serait plus logique de faire décoller la CAP avant toute opération nécessitant une protection, genre 10-15 minutes avant. Puis trigger des spawns d'avions ennemis tout au long de la mission, pas forcément au début.


 ::cry:: 
Mais y'a plein d'avions qui ont décollé après (jusqu'à 8h45 heure de la mission, soit au bout de 2h de jeu). C'est juste que vous leur avez fait peur et qu'ils n'ont que rarement passé la frontière. C'est arrivé avec un MiG-31 que nous avons repoussé en Russie avec Dusty.

Comme le dit Nicolas, il faut que je les rende téméraires, car par défaut ils peuvent se dire "je veux pas mourir, je RTB".




> Une autre amélioration que je vois pour la cap serait d'avoir des waypoints en plus qui correspondent aux waypoints des autres escouades, pour une rejointe plus simple, sans forcément avoir à ouvrir la carte. Par exemple, après nos 3 waypoints initiaux, le 4ème serait le 1 de la cas, puis le 5ème lé 2, etc..


C'est noté. My bad.

Je pensais tellement que la CAP se démerderait que je n'avais pas songé à d'éventuelles difficultés de dialogue entre CAS et CAP. Hélas, côté Ouest, on a perdu un Mirage dès le début (Zan) sans compter ses plantages, notre Tomcat a démarré très tardivement (arrivée tardive de Dusty + une sombre histoire de nose wheel braquée à 45° sur la catapulte...), et Lokournan a eu un souci de version qui l'a fait arriver au milieu de la mission. C'est pourquoi à un moment j'ai réquisitionné war-p et son Hornet. Hélas, il a abattu Badong par erreur. Je crois qu'on peut parler de scoumoune...




> Dans un monde idéal il faudrait que les CAS attendent que la CAP soit sur zone. Maintenant, c'est à vos risques et périls hein


Tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche.  :^_^:  Je pensais que les Mirage étaient moins longs à démarrer que les A-10, pourtant...




> Le CCIP des F-18 était totalement au fraises. Il était impossible de s'en servir. C'est aussi lié à l'année de la mission?


Aucune idée, mais je sais que le CCIP du Harrier est aussi pété, et que ça c'est absolument pas lié à la mission.
Peux-tu faire un rapide test CCIP en solo pour t'en assurer s'il te plait ? Je n'ai pas l'appareil.

----------


## Qiou87

En solo je l'ai testé hier le CCIP du F/A 18 sur la stable, et ça tape là où je vise. Pas noté de bug.




> Je pensais tellement que la CAP se démerderait que je n'avais pas songé à d'éventuelles difficultés de dialogue entre CAS et CAP. Hélas, côté Ouest, on a perdu un Mirage dès le début (Zan) sans compter ses plantages, notre Tomcat a démarré très tardivement (arrivée tardive de Dusty + une sombre histoire de nose wheel braquée à 45° sur la catapulte...), et Lokournan a eu un souci de version qui l'a fait arriver au milieu de la mission. C'est pourquoi à un moment j'ai réquisitionné war-p et son Hornet. Hélas, il a abattu Badong par erreur. Je crois qu'on peut parler de scoumoune...


Ouais on faisait une sacré bande de bras cassés. J'ai même dû rester sur zone pendant presque 15min le temps que les Mirages reviennent, avec un seul Fox2 restant. Heureusement qu'on a eu war-p pour faire le ménage, même s'il l'a fait avec un poil trop d'enthousiasme.  ::lol::

----------


## KuroNyra

Pour le manque de contact aérien, en passant côté rouge je devrais pouvoir filer un coup de patte sur ça Flappie.
Au fait, la création d'une mission se fait relativement facilement?

----------


## Badong

> Tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche.  Je pensais que les Mirage étaient moins longs à démarrer que les A-10, pourtant...


Peut-être que les CAS devraient attendre le feu vert des CAP ? Le mirage a quand même son ins qui met 8 minutes à s'aligner ^^ 
Et puis si on vole haut, les cibles de la CAS ne devraient pas trop poser de problème en général. Après, le contexte de la mission peut complètement changer notre approche.

----------


## Flappie

> En solo je l'ai testé hier le CCIP du F/A 18 sur la stable, et ça tape là où je vise. Pas noté de bug.


Est-ce qu'un autre canard que FROGGY a rencontré un problème avec le CCIP du Hornet ? 

Je ne vois pas pourquoi l'absence de GPS gênerait le calcul de la solution de tir en CCIP... Du coup, je n'ai pas d'autre piste pour le moment.




> Pour le manque de contact aérien, en passant côté rouge je devrais pouvoir filer un coup de patte sur ça Flappie.
> Au fait, la création d'une mission se fait relativement facilement?


Ca serait bien aimable de ta part. Vu qu'on devient nombreux, on peut essayer le PvP, à condition d'équilibrer les camps.

La création de cette mission m'a pris 5 soirées (je, ve, sa, di, lu)et une partie du weekend. Autant de soirées pas passées avec mon épouse, en plus du mardi.  :Sweat: 
Oui, ça prend du temps, mais je suis particulièrement long. Nico, par exemple, est beaucoup plus efficace dans le temps qu'il y investit.

Sébum, si tu nous lis, où en es-tu de ton DCS Headquarters prometteur ? Penses-tu qu'on puisse l'utiliser pour une de nos soirées à ~20 canards ?

----------


## partizan

Les mirages, vous avez 2 options pour accélérer la mise en route :

- si vous conserver l'alignement réaliste et que la mission est une CAP, vous pouvez passer en NAV dès la classe 4 et décoller avec un INS à 50% de son max précision, jouable pour de la CAP. (potard de droite du bloc de contrôle de la centrale sur STS pour savoir où vous en êtes, à remettre sur N avant décollage)

- si l'alignement réaliste de 8 minutes vous savez le faire et connaissez le concept, vous pouvez aussi cocher la case "INS doesn't require alignment" dans les options du mirage.

Vous pouvez vous dire que votre appareil est en mode prêt à décoller car mis sous tension minimale avec une centrale pré-alignée. (en mode permanence opérationnelle (PO)

----------


## plon

Hop quelques autres screen :

----------


## Empnicolas

> Est-ce qu'un autre canard que FROGGY a rencontré un problème avec le CCIP du Hornet ? 
> 
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi l'absence de GPS gênerait le calcul de la solution de tir en CCIP... Du coup, je n'ai pas d'autre piste pour le moment.


J'avais également le soucis en CCIP et ce n'est pas le GPS qui posais problème mais l’initialisation de la centrale inertielle


Pour la semaine prochaine, j'ai toujours la mission que l'on a fait fait en sous nombre il y a quelque temps (zone à l'est de Krasnodar).

----------


## KuroNyra

> Est-ce qu'un autre canard que FROGGY a rencontré un problème avec le CCIP du Hornet ? 
> 
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi l'absence de GPS gênerait le calcul de la solution de tir en CCIP... Du coup, je n'ai pas d'autre piste pour le moment.
> 
> 
> Ca serait bien aimable de ta part. Vu qu'on devient nombreux, on peut essayer le PvP, à condition d'équilibrer les camps.
> 
> La création de cette mission m'a pris 5 soirées (je, ve, sa, di, lu)et une partie du weekend. Autant de soirées pas passées avec mon épouse, en plus du mardi. 
> Oui, ça prend du temps, mais je suis particulièrement long. Nico, par exemple, est beaucoup plus efficace dans le temps qu'il y investit.
> ...




Pour les personnes en groupe RED. Je pense qu'il ne faut pas partir dans l'option d'un PvP classique. Mais que l'on doit rester sur la base du PvE, les joueurs "Rouges" n'étant là surtout pour éviter que les joueurs bleues ne se retrouvent sans opposition trop longtemps.

Des genres d'anti-ennui d'une certaine manière. Là surtout pour pimenter la chose. Et qui peuvent pourquoi pas avoir certains micro objectifs, par exemple hier je suis tombé par hasard sur l'un des AWACS de la zone.
Un joueur Rouge pourrait avoir comme objectif de l'abattre.

----------


## Olis

> C'est la première fois que je vois ça... faudrait peut-être qu'ED corrige car cela ne me semble pas réaliste qu'un mirage qui résiste à des vitesses supersoniques ne puisse pas passer dans les turbulences d'un autre mirage (qui n'est même pas en PC) ???


J'ai détruit plusieurs avions dans dcs en manoeuvrant un peu brusquement, soit le moteur qui prend feu soit les ailes qui partent vivre leurs vies

----------


## partizan

Sauf qu'il n'y avait rien de brusque dans mon action au manche, pas de survitesse, bref rien de notable par rapport à l'enveloppe de vol d'un mirage. La seule chose notable était que j'étais déjà passé dans sa turbulence de sillage un peu plus tôt. Cela a-t-il une incidence sur la durabilité de l'appareil ?

----------


## Flappie

> J'avais également le soucis en CCIP et ce n'est pas le GPS qui posais problème mais l’initialisation de la centrale inertielle


Un truc à cocher dans l'éditeur ? Ou est-ce tout simplement parce que, faute de GPS, les pilotes n'ont pas su initialiser la centrale autrement ?




> Pour la semaine prochaine, j'ai toujours la mission que l'on a fait fait en sous nombre il y a quelque temps (zone à l'est de Krasnodar).


Cool ! Merci, je vais pouvoir mater des films le soir.  :Prey:

----------


## war-p

> https://imgur.com/a/qh8q3h4
> 
> happens


Ah oui, c'est marrant parceque sur le coup 1) je ne savais pas qu'il y avait du monde dans le coin 2) j'étais en dogfight avec un 23 3) ça m'a bien fait chier de tirer cet aim9x, j'ai dû finir le 23 à l'aim120  ::ninja::  4) pour moi j'avais loupé mon tir, mais en fait c'est toi que j'ai vu s'écraser... 
Bon sinon, désolé évidemment... 
Et pour la semaine dernière, zan, je tien à dire que j'avais du mal à vous rattrapper et que j'étais à la poursuite de mig21 qui ont une silhouette proche du mirage depuis vos 6 et pareil pour l'iff que cette semaine, ça ne marchait pas.  Bref mauvaise id visuelle. Promis la semaine prochaine, pas de tk  ::ninja::

----------


## KuroNyra

> Ah oui, c'est marrant parceque sur le coup 1) je ne savais pas qu'il y avait du monde dans le coin 2) j'étais en dogfight avec un 23 3) ça m'a bien fait chier de tirer cet aim9x, j'ai dû finir le 23 à l'aim120  4) pour moi j'avais loupé mon tir, mais en fait c'est toi que j'ai vu s'écraser... 
> Bon sinon, désolé évidemment... 
> Et pour la semaine dernière, zan, je tien à dire que j'avais du mal à vous rattrapper et que j'étais à la poursuite de mig21 qui ont une silhouette proche du mirage depuis et pareil pour l'iff que cette semaine, ça ne marchait pas.  Bref mauvaise id visuelle. *Promis la semaine prochaine, pas de tk*


Et rien qu'en disant ça, tu viens de solidifier le fait que tu fera au moins 2 Teamkill la semaine prochaine.  ::ninja::

----------


## Badong

> Les mirages, vous avez 2 options pour accélérer la mise en route :
> 
> - si vous conserver l'alignement réaliste et que la mission est une CAP, vous pouvez passer en NAV dès la classe 4 et décoller avec un INS à 50% de son max précision, jouable pour de la CAP. (potard de droite du bloc de contrôle de la centrale sur STS pour savoir où vous en êtes, à remettre sur N avant décollage)
> 
> - si l'alignement réaliste de 8 minutes vous savez le faire et connaissez le concept, vous pouvez aussi cocher la case "INS doesn't require alignment" dans les options du mirage.
> 
> Vous pouvez vous dire que votre appareil est en mode prêt à décoller car mis sous tension minimale avec une centrale pré-alignée. (en mode permanence opérationnelle (PO)


A voir avec les autres mirages ce qu'ils en pensent. Perso je joue déjà avec alignement auto, c'était pas le cas de tout le monde hier. Je comptais justement le repasser en manuel, mais pour le respawn c'est relou

----------


## partizan

Je pense que pour des missions comme celles de canards, où l'on respawn, l'alignement auto est nécessaire. Un peu comme pour le F14 qui a l'alignement pré-mémorisé sur le Stennis.
Et même si ce n'était pas le cas, une mission de CAP en classe 4 se fait sans pb. Pour du bombardement de précision je dis pas, il faut être full align. 
Il existe aussi le recalage en plein vol.

----------


## Flappie

> A voir avec les autres mirages ce qu'ils en pensent. Perso je joue déjà avec alignement auto, c'était pas le cas de tout le monde hier. Je comptais justement le repasser en manuel, mais pour le respawn c'est relou


Mon Harrier est en alignement auto, aussi. Ça m'évite les frustrations si je me fais abattre ou que je rate un posé.

Et comme le dit partizan, on opte pour l'alignement rapide du Tomcat (2 minutes), parce que c'est compatible avec la préparation de l'appareil (boutons à tourner, interrupteurs, fréquences radio, emports, etc.). Sans alignement auto, c'est *8 longues minutes* sans rien faire. D'ailleurs, je serais curieux de savoir comment faisaient les pilotes à l'époque en OPEX. Et c'est aussi long sur un Rafale ?

----------


## partizan

Il y a des mécanos, et les appareils peuvent avoir leur centrale sous tension (QRA - Quick Response Alert) pour la police du ciel.
En OPEX, j'imagine que pendant les briefings les mécanos peuvent mettre les appareils chauds si besoin.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Un truc à cocher dans l'éditeur ? Ou est-ce tout simplement parce que, faute de GPS, les pilotes n'ont pas su initialiser la centrale autrement ?


Non, je pense qu'il y a un bug quelque part (je viens de tester dans l'éditeur et pas de problème d'alignement) mais où ?
Le GPS n'est pas et n'a jamais été fonctionnel sur le F-18 dans DCS.

----------


## Jokletox

Etant dans mon coin en Huey hier soir je lis vos retours d'hier pour savoir comment ça c'est passé pour vous et je remarque qu'il y a toujours les mêmes soucis d'organisation quand il y a un nombre conséquent de Canards ^^ Du coup je réitère ce que j'avais déjà dit il y a quelques temps, pourquoi ne pas : 

- Faire un vrai briefing quand tout le monde est là et étudier un peu la carte de la zone,
- Désigner un/des leaders afin d'organiser un peu tout ça et de gérer les com' entre groupes (sans tomber dans le bidass de salon frustré qui fait un complexe d'autorité),
- S'organiser un peu : s'attendre au décollage et voler en formation pour pas se faire cueillir les un après les autres à la queue-leu-leu par la CAP ennemi, retenir la CAS le temps que la CAP soit partie et prête à défendre la CAS, etc...

Le tout étant de trouver un juste milieu entre orga trop stricte rendant les soirées chiantes (coucou SRS  ::ninja:: ) et le "chacun fait ce qu'il veut qui ruine pas mal l'efficacité et la durée de vie de chaque joueur. En hélico à deux on a pas trop ces soucis mais je me rappelle de certaines soirées en F18 où le plaisir de la soirée était parfois un peu terni par ce manque de cohérence dans les actions de chacun.

----------


## Badong

> Etant dans mon coin en Huey hier soir je lis vos retours d'hier pour savoir comment ça c'est passé pour vous et je remarque qu'il y a toujours les mêmes soucis d'organisation quand il y a un nombre conséquent de Canards ^^ Du coup je réitère ce que j'avais déjà dit il y a quelques temps, pourquoi ne pas : 
> 
> - Faire un vrai briefing quand tout le monde est là et étudier un peu la carte de la zone,
> - Désigner un/des leaders afin d'organiser un peu tout ça et de gérer les com' entre groupes (sans tomber dans le bidass de salon frustré qui fait un complexe d'autorité),
> - S'organiser un peu : s'attendre au décollage et voler en formation pour pas se faire cueillir les un après les autres à la queue-leu-leu par la CAP ennemi, retenir la CAS le temps que la CAP soit partie et prête à défendre la CAS, etc...
> 
> Le tout étant de trouver un juste milieu entre orga trop stricte rendant les soirées chiantes (coucou SRS ) et le "chacun fait ce qu'il veut qui ruine pas mal l'efficacité et la durée de vie de chaque joueur. En hélico à deux on a pas trop ces soucis mais je me rappelle de certaines soirées en F18 où le plaisir de la soirée était parfois un peu terni par ce manque de cohérence dans les actions de chacun.


+1 pour une relecture du briefing avant le début de la mission. Ca remet tout le monde dans l'ambiance tout en rappelant d'éventuels détails.

Pour Srs, si chaque appareil a deux radio, c'est ultra pratique. Hier par exemple, on aurait pu avoir une fréquence CAP qui parle entre elle et l'AWACS, des infos qui viendraient flooder le canal de la CAS. et sur l'autre radio, le channel  de la CAS. Comme ça on peut continuer à discuter avec eux tout en se concentrant sur nos objectifs. Le but est justement d'ajouter de la clarté dans les communications, imo. La seule "complication" est qu'il faut penser à appuyer sur deux boutons différents pour parler.

----------


## partizan

à 21 players oui... ce serait pas mal.
Joke, SRS tu le vois comme le mal alors que tu n'as pas compris que dans les chans séparés on n'entend QUE sont chan. Avec SRS tu fais ta popote dans ton chan comme avec TS sauf qu'en plus tu entends le chan global sur lequel il y aura des infos utiles pour plus de monde.

----------


## plon

+1 pour la relecture collective !

----------


## Jokletox

> à 21 players oui... ce serait pas mal.
> Joke, SRS tu le vois comme le mal alors que tu n'as pas compris que dans les chans séparés on n'entend QUE sont chan. Avec SRS tu fais ta popote dans ton chan comme avec TS sauf qu'en plus tu entends le chan global sur lequel il y aura des infos utiles pour plus de monde.


Alors je le redis : je le vois "comme le mal" parce que je l'ai utilisé avec d'autres escadrilles et que je n'ai pas aimé l'expérience donc je parle en connaissance de cause, je ne critique pas juste pour le plaisir  :;):

----------


## partizan

Là où il prend tout son sens c'est dans des situations à 10+ players. Si le sujet est ressorti sur le tapis c'est bien pcq on est 20+ par mardi sur l'audio...
Cela fait 2 mardi de suite que tu voles séparé dans 1 chan TS de 2 hueys... donc bon... non tu ne parles pas en connaissance de cause des 2 dernières soirées.

S'il ne s'est jamais imposé ds la durée chez les autruches c'est qu'on est 8 max en vol...  quand on voles  ::ninja::

----------


## Jokletox

> Cela fait 2 mardi de suite que tu voles séparé dans 1 chan TS de 2 hueys... donc bon... non tu ne parles pas en connaissance de cause des 2 dernières soirées.


C'est quel mot que tu ne comprends pas dans "je l'ai utilisé avec d'autres escadrilles"  :tired:  ? 

Si c'est le bordel sur le TS faut peut-être faire des canaux en plus, c'est sûr qu'à 10 dans le même canal c'est bordélique (ce qui sera le même soucis dans SRS si y'a 10 personnes sur la même fréquence non ?). Faire deux groupes distinct si il y a plusieurs objectifs avec chacun son sous-groupe CAP et CAS avec des leaders qui eux peuvent causer entre eux (voir avec un leader global) ça serait plus propre. C'est ce qu'on faisait à l'époque de Arma premier du nom où on était 40 joueurs et ça roulait niveau com'/organisation. Dire que SRS est mieux que TS pour les com' c'est pour moi mal identifier le problème. C'est pas un soucis de logiciel de communication mais d'organisation générale, à mon humble avis.

----------


## partizan

Et toi qu'est-ce que tu n'as pas compris dans : TS ne permettra j'amais d'avoir un chan commun ?
Je veux bien te le réexpliquer gentillement, je suis prêt à faire un tuto vidéo pour le mirage pour la semaine pro, mais si c'est pour sentir que SRS c'est pas convivial et chiant, je vais peut-être économiser ce temps...

----------


## Jokletox

> Et toi qu'est-ce que tu n'as pas compris dans : TS ne permettra j'amais d'avoir un chan commun ?


L'intérêt d'un chan commun. Du moment que les leaders de groupe peuvent s'échanger les infos entre eux le reste des joueurs n'a pas besoin de communiquer avec tout le monde. Un mec qui dirige un groupe de CAS peut "chuchoter" au leader d'un groupe CAP qu'il a besoin de renfort, ensuite ce dernier donne les ordres à son groupe d'aller aider tel groupe. Si on prend un mec pour gérer toute la mission ça donne le leader => les lieutenants => le reste des troupes. Les com' sont cloisonnées mais chacun peut parler avec son supérieur pour avoir ses ordres et donner ses avancées sur la mission. Une sorte de chaîne de commandement, comme en vrai j'imagine : un général qui dit à son capitaine "Groupe Charlie, attaquez le point A" => le capitaine qui dit à son groupe "On met le cap sur le point A et on attaque" et le groupe Charlie va faire sa mission. Evidemment ça requiert un peu d'organisation. 

Tout ça pour dire que même sur un TS/Mumble/Ventrilo on peut communiquer facilement si on s'en donne la peine et qu'on à pas attendu SRS pour le faire sur des grosses parties multi.

Tu m'a pas répondu au fait :  ton chan commun sur SRS, si t'as 10 joueurs qui causent en même temps ça va être le même bordel que si y'a 10 personnes qui causent dans le même chan TS non ? 





> Je veux bien te le réexpliquer gentillement, je suis prêt à faire un tuto vidéo pour le mirage pour la semaine pro, mais si c'est pour sentir que SRS c'est pas convivial et chiant, je vais peut-être économiser ce temps...


Une fois de plus : il n'y a rien à expliquer. J'ai déjà utliser SRS et ça ne m'a pas plus, tout comme la version beta, c'est comme ça. Je trouve SRS non convivial et chiant, j'ai le droit non ? Utilisez-le si vous voulez mais laisser moi donner mon avis et faire mes choix, merci.

----------


## frostphoenyx

La 4.005 pour IL2 est sortie :

_Update 4.005


Dear friends,


The IL-2 Sturmovik team is happy to announce that another, very big and important milestone in the evolution of our project has been reached and its result is ready to be downloaded to your PCs. This time the update doesn't bring new content since the development of the new Normandy project is at the very early stage. However, it contains an enormous block of changes paramount for the IL-2 as a combat flight-sim, namely the aircraft damage model and munitions damage calculations. Earlier we have published several Dev Blogs dedicated to these changes, where they are covered in detail and how they affect the gameplay.


Additionally, the external textures of four previously released aircraft are now available in 4K quality thanks to Martin =ICDP= Catney and Francisco =BlackHellHound1= Bindraban. 4 additional ground vehicles were added to the sim - two ambulances and two fuel trucks. And a new language has been added to the game - Simplified Chinese! Well, at least most of the sim is translated, some parts will have to wait. More on that below.



_



_


But of course, this is not quite all we have done. The change-list contains a whopping 140 changes - this is the all-time record for our project! There are numerous improvements to the aircraft simulation, aircraft models, player controlled tanks (Tank Crew) and artificial intelligence (AI). The causes of several important issues we weren't able to reproduce previously due to their rarity and randomness and thus fix before were finally found and fixed. The full list contains many other improvements and fixes as well. Take a look:


Main features


1. MiG-3 series 24 exterior textures, including damage, are in 4K quality now thanks to Martin =ICDP= Catney;

2. Pe-2 series 35 exterior textures, including damage, are in 4K quality now thanks to Martin =ICDP= Catney;

3. Pe-2 series 87 exterior textures, including damage, are in 4K quality now thanks to Martin =ICDP= Catney;

4. Bf 109 G-4 exterior textures, including damage, are in 4K quality now thanks to Francisco =BlackHellHound1= Bindraban;

5. Binoculars have been added for tank commanders (press LCtrl + 5);

6. GAZ-55 ambulance vehicle added;

7. BZ-35 fuel truck added;

8. Opel Blitz ambulance vehicle added;

9. Opel Blitz Tankwagen fuel truck added;

10. New language added - Chinese Simplified (简体中文). The career mode is not yet completely translated since the newspaper articles and some squadron histories and award descriptions are in English (they are not necessary for playing though). The Chinese symbols in the pilot name won’t work sadly due to the technical limitations in the mission file format.


Aircraft Damage Model Improvements


11. All aircraft got the new, significantly more advanced version of the airframe damage calculations: each aircraft has its own geometrical sizes of the airframe parts and the material types while the damage calculations take into account the peculiarities of the AP, blast and fragmentation damage;

12. A complete rework of aircraft skin damage calculations has been done and it now takes into account the projectile caliber or its HE capability: now AP ammo and bullets damage the aircraft skin to much lesser extent than HE ammo while ramming an aircraft with a propeller of another instantly causes severe aircraft skin damage;

13. Visual hit effects (sparks, splinters, etc.) and sound effects now depend on the material of a hit part of the aircraft;

14. A one projectile impact won’t erroneously cause multiple (doubling) damage effects on the airframe parts which have several hitboxes;

15. Projectile impacts (and ramming an aircraft with a propeller of another) at the parts which don’t have their own cracks modeled in 3D visual model (for instance, when shooting at a wing root that should cause a crack in the wing on the aircraft where a crack at the wing base is not modeled) are calculated in more detail;

16. Projectile impacts (and ramming an aircraft with a propeller of another) at the parts not connected to the airframe won’t damage the airframe (for example, hitting an engine nacelle of a twin-engine aircraft won’t destroy a wing);

17. The calculations of the energy impulse transfer to an aircraft from a munition it was hit by now take into account the shots that went through it;

18. Exploding shells no longer damage the airframe by their initial kinetic energy of an intact shell, only by the blast and the kinetic energy of its fragments;

19. The following visual effects of the aircraft fragments were corrected (turned on when needed and off when not needed): landing gear dust (in the flight), the lighting from landing and navigation lights, guns firing and engine exhausts, smoke from smoke generators and vortex trails from the wingtips);

20. The found discrepancies between a new and repaired aircraft aerodynamics have been fixed;

21. A rare issue that could cause the airframe cracks to preserve after repairing has been found and fixed;

22. The modeling of the combat damage of the piston engine crank gear became more detailed and takes into account the engine type (for instance, the damage of the crank gear of the air-cooled engines happens more rarely than crank gear of the liquid-cooled engines) and the peculiarities of the armor penetration, blast and fragmentation effects of the munitions. The damage of the crank gear can cause the wedging up and seizing up of the crankshaft while the heavy momentary incurred damage can cause the immediate stop of the crankshaft;

23. It is now possible to damage one or several engine cylinders at once by weapons fire, reducing its power output. Damaged pistons can affect the crank gear and can be accompanied by oil and coolant leaks. The calculations of the incurred damage and leakage values take into account the type of the engine and the peculiarities of the armor penetration, blast and fragmentation effects of the munitions;

24. The calculations of an engine fire probability from torn fuel lines and oil leaks take into account the peculiarities of the armor penetration, blast and fragmentation effects of the munitions;

25. The physical model of the engine now differentiates the two types of oil leaks: from the engine and from the oil system;

26. Only the actual oil leak from the engine now soils up the canopy instead of a general engine damage;

27. An excessive amount of piston engine shaking caused by the crank gear damage has been reduced;

28. The calculations of an oil tank or oil radiator leak probability, its size and leakage value take into account the peculiarities of the armor penetration and fragmentation effects of the munitions in detail;

29. The calculations of a coolant tank or water radiator leak probability, its size and leakage value take into account the peculiarities of the armor penetration and fragmentation effects of the munitions in detail;

30. The calculations of a fuel tank leak probability, its size and leakage value take into account the peculiarities of the armor penetration and fragmentation effects of the munitions in detail. The fuel tanks leak protection will be taken into account later, when the next level fuel system modeling is finished;

31. The visual intensity of a fuel, oil, and coolant leaks now corresponds to the actual severity of a leak closer;

32. When calculating the probabilities of a fuel tank fire and explosion, the different AP, blast and fragments effects are taken into account as well as the amount of the fuel leaking from the tank at the moment. Inert-gas pressurization and other fire countermeasures will be taken into account later when the next level fuel system modeling is finished;

33. Bf 110 G-2, Bf 110 E-2 and Hs-129 B-2 right engines won’t be excessively damaged by explosion fragments;

34. P-38J-25: a stabilizer won’t be destroyed by small fluctuating stress loads;

35. P-38J-25: it is now possible to hit and damage the right engine radiators;

36. P-51D-15: it is now possible to hit its oil tank and its armored visor is correctly included in the armor protection calculations;

37. P-51D-15 canopy will appear correctly soiled up by an oil leak both in internal and external views;

38. P-51D-15 3D-model won’t erroneously show the wing crack;

39. The landing gear doors on all aircraft are destroyed if landing gear wheels are torn off in retracted position;

40. Hs 129 B-2: the destruction of the right landing gear door won’t generate the landing gear door debris on the left;

41. Bf-109 (all series except E7): the loss of the vertical stabilizer and the central part of the horizontal stabilizer is temporarily blocked due to the interdependence of this damage in the 3D model, which makes this point extremely vulnerable to combat damage and causes undesirable results. We will try to move the breaking point above the stabilizer in the future and fix this limitation. Damage to the rudder, elevators and horizontal stabs are still possible and the rudder and elevators can still be detached. And the left and right portions of the horizontal stab can also be lost;
42. Bf-109 (all series): the mixed up locations where the debris of the landing gear bay doors appear have been corrected;

43. MiG-3 series 24: the main landing gear bay doors in the wing can also be torn off by an excessive ram air pressure;

44. Excessive rear hemisphere protection of the Pe-2 gunners from the fragments has been corrected;

45. Ju-52/3m g4e: the oil level gauges display the correct amount of the oil left even if it is completely gone or after the oil system repair;

46. Ju-52/3m g4e: first pilot bailing out won’t cause the death of the second pilot and the gunner;


General Damage Model Improvements (for all objects in the sim)


47. A complete overhaul of the blast and fragmentation damage, as well as armor penetration damage has been finished, including, but not limited to: correction of calculation errors, calculation speed optimizations, protection of the calculation results for finding possible errors in the initial data;

48. Insufficient blast damage in case of a very near explosion or inner explosion has been corrected;

49. The number of fragments hitting an object is correctly calculated basing on the distance to an explosion, including the case of inner explosion;

50. Now there is a possibility of a ‘stray fragment’ impact when the expectation function gives less than one fragment due to the distance to the explosion (outside the kill area), which is important in a case of multiple explosions;

51. The armor penetration ability and damage of projectile increases if the resulting impact velocity exceeds the muzzle velocity of a projectile in the reference test data;

52. The fragmentation damage modeling is made less abstract for all ammunition types: the formation of the fragments, their initial speeds, masses and sizes are calculated and their loss of velocity with the distance traveled is calculated using the modern estimates of their resistance factor and the integration of their movements;

53. The calculations of the penetration ability of the combined HE and frag damage is also less abstract. Instead of using an empirical parameter, the system now uses the speed, mass, and size of a fragment to model a penetration and the massed impact in case of a near explosion is also modeled;

54. Since the calculations of the penetration ability and the energy of fragments were changed, the excessive effectiveness of the bombs against armored targets at large distances has been reduced, but a very close explosion is much more effective than before;

55. The penetration ability of the fragments created by shells containing a small amount of explosives relative to their overall mass was also reduced because of the same reason;

56. The blast damage calculations use a more accurate power law depending on the distance to the blast center. The damage inflicted by a blast and its ability to break through an armor sheet now drops as the distance increases faster than before, but became much more powerful at very short distances;

57. Engines, drivetrains, reduction gearboxes, ammo racks and other large pieces of equipment now have their own hard casings modeled where applicable and they can protect them from some damage;

58. In a rare case of a direct bomb hit at a turret of a flying aircraft, aerostat or a parachute there won’t be a detonation delay that could cause it to explode at a distance to the object;

59. The severity of a wound depends on the impact area: a head hit is more critical than a body one while a body hit is less severe than it was before;

60. The crew members experience less pain shock from wounds and impacts;


Player controllable tanks improvements


61. The death of a radio operator now blocks the external communications;

62. Pz.III-L and T-34 STZ tanks ammo racks now are damageable;

63.The physical collision model of the Pz.III-L turret now correctly rotates together with the visual model of the turret;

64. The physical collision model of the T-34 STZ main gun barrel now correctly corresponds to its visual model;

65. The M4A2 commander’s machine gun can be damaged;

66. In the event of a catastrophic detonation, the turret flying away from Pz.III-L and T-34 STZ tanks will be visually damaged;

67. A knocked out machine gun won’t incorrectly cause the death of its operator;

68. The issue that could result in the destruction of a tank when its main gun and coaxial MG are knocked out has been found and fixed;

69. Several commands of the tank commander (for example, "Attack ground targets on sight") will work even if the mission script doesn’t include any commands for this tank;

70. Several non-working technochat messages about turret systems failure and repair (coaxial machine gun, main and backup turret traverse, vertical aiming mechanism, etc.) have been fixed;

71. Pz.Kpfw.III.Ausf.M, Pz.Kpfw.IV.Ausf.G and M4A2 tracks tension is correctly animated (it was reversed);

72. The tank radio transmitter failure makes the communication with other tanks of the unit impossible;

73. Viewing instruments on KV-1s tanks made more detailed;

74. The issue with KV-1s tracks visibly moving in the opposite direction when accelerating has been minimized;

75. The casing of the various large systems (engine, gearbox, ammunition) can protect them from shell fragments;

76. An additional armor sheet on the front hull of the KV-1s is now modeled;


AI Improvements


77. The AI pilots of the high-speed aircraft now try to use their advantage over significantly slower aircraft using the hit and run tactics;

78. The AI pilots of the high-speed aircraft aim better when firing the guns;

79. A failed bombing run won’t cause an AI-controlled bomber to fly beyond the map borders;

80. An AI pilot estimates the time required to destroy a ground target better;

81. The AI pilots won’t try to move the control surfaces of a crashed aircraft;

82. P-51D AI pilot will always close the canopy before taking off;

83. Gunners won’t do unnecessary motions when bailing out;

84. Additional improvements were made in the ground vehicle obstacle avoidance algorithm;

85. A rare issue that could cause vehicles of a column to move directly North after an emergency stop has been found and fixed;

86. AI-controlled ground based guns and MGs aim better in heavy wind weather conditions;

87. 76mm and 77mm AAA of World War I era aim better;


Visual aircraft models improvements


88. The bomb control panel on all Bf 109 3D-models is now hidden in the outside view if no bombs are installed;

89. The right landing gear wheel of the Bf 109 E-7 is no longer visible from a large distance when the right wing is lost;

90. The Bf-109 G-14 canopy cable looks correct when the canopy is open;

91. The gap between the bomb holder and Fw 190 A3 and Fw 190 A5 fuselages has been removed;

92. The gear wheels of the chain drive of the He-111 bomb bay doors are animated now;

93. The An-4 compass on Pe-2s has a functioning backlight now;

94. The excessive visibility of IL-2 mod. 1943 at large distances caused by a wrong glare setting has been corrected;

95. The rear navigation light of the La-5FN won’t be visible from the cockpit;

96. A damaged LaGG-3 won’t appear to have through holes when zooming out;

97. The Yak-1b rear wheel trace on the ground won’t visually thicken when zooming out;

98. P-51D and Tempest radio station bulbs made brighter when turned on;

99. An incorrect flare visual effect on the P-51D fuselage has been fixed;

100. An incorrect flare visual effect on the Fokker D.VII wingtips has been fixed;

101. Left ailerons of Fokker D.VII and Fokker D.VIIF won’t cause visible z-fighting effect;

102. S.E.5a: a dead or unconscious pilot or gunner won’t clip through a cabin side;

103. The animation of the 2000-pound bomb M66 impeller has been fixed;


Other aircraft changes


104. Another error that could cause the hits on the own aircraft to be not audible in multiplayer has been found and fixed;

105. When in the cockpit, the player will now hear different sounds when different parts (materials) of the aircraft are hit different types of ammunition (before that, sounds differed only by the type of ammunition and only in open cockpits or in an external view);

106. The ram air sounds in the cockpits of all aircraft have been re-adjusted, the sound changes depending on the state of the canopy (open or closed) as well as the position of the pilot's head relatively to the windscreen;

107. The positioning of the engine sounds in the cockpits has been improved as well;

108. Bf 109 G-6 in-cockpit sounds were corrected;

109. The issue with the pilots posing in weird ways should be gone now;

110. Ju-88 top shooter won’t continue to fire when the canopy and the MGs are jettisoned;

111. It is now possible to shoot a signal flare after opening the IL-2 mod.1943 cockpit;

112. The trace of an aircraft after a belly landing won’t disappear when zooming in;

113. Flying Circus planes will correctly show the dust from wheels effect;

114. P-51D wheels leave correct traces and their dust effects were corrected;

115. Opened P-51D landing gear bays cause less drag;

116. Bomb detonator switches are no longer inverted on P-51D;

117. A-20B, La-5 series 8 and La-5FN: it’s now possible to move the throttle control when it is in the idle position and ‘Engine auto control’ helper is enabled in the options;

118. FFB vibrations increased during control surfaces buffeting at terminal flight speeds;

119. Now a crewless aircraft will be removed from the simulation when it stays on the ground for 30 seconds (previously it was removed when its altitude was less than 10 meters and speed less than 10 meters per second);


Ground and naval objects


120. Projectiles of the multi-barreled anti-aircraft guns visually appear aligned with the positions of the individual barrels;

121. Tanks and trucks won’t leave marks on concrete surfaces;

122. Vehicles won’t create so much dust when moving on concrete and paved surfaces;

123. TRG_Spawn mission logic element won’t cause the spawned vehicles to have visual effects of a damaged engine;

124. The issue of random destruction of a train in QMB has been found and fixed;

125. Simple AI-controlled ground vehicles won’t visibly ‘shudder’ when moving on steep slopes, especially on the Prokhorovka map;

126. Sd Kfz 251 Wurfrahmen 40 rockets launch correctly visually;

127. The upper and lower armor of simple AI tanks has been corrected (made more resistant to fragments);

128. The visual model of a static railway tank has been updated (its frame);

129. The static T-34 model texture that appears at a certain distance has been corrected;

130. Railway wagons and locomotives won’t receive critical damage from any first hit;

131. A graphical corruption caused by G-5 gunboat firing its M-8M rockets has been fixed;

132. The issue that could make the naval guns indestructible has been found and fixed;

133. Ships that run aground will stop earlier and won’t display water wake effects;

134. A random issue with the parachute not completely descending to the ground has been fixed;


Other changes


135. VR zoom can be made instantaneous if the default speed gives you nausea - set the value of the vr_zoom_speed parameter to 1 (it is located in the camera section in data\startup.cfg file);

136. Ricochet sounds and graphic effects were added;

137. The physical collision models of the European suburban buildings in some blocks on the Arras map now correspond to their visual models;

138. The trees that prevented takeoff and landing were removed at the end of the strip of the Florennes airfield;

139. Bailed out pilots can be correctly captured by the enemy in the Bodenplatte career;

140. MCU_Waypoint mission logic element won’t receive input from other elements when deactivated._

----------


## partizan

J'ai bien compris que tu l'avais utilisé et que tu n'en vois pas l'utilité, donc si je t'expliques ci-dessous pour répondre à ta question du chan commun, je ne sais si ce sera utile, on verra bien.  

Donc le chan commun :
- on peut être 21 comme hier dessus (tu gardes le côté convivial qui t'es si cher)
- on annonce les raygun dessus... ah ben warp arrêteras (peut-être) ses tk...
- flappie ou autre pourrait y faire des infos game master par exemple

En résumé ce chan commun n'est pas le bar où l'on cause. C'est pour les infos utiles à tous. 
Le bar c'est avant la mission sur le TS ou dans ton chan de groupe, là où tu gênes le moins de monde.

Maintenant si 10 gars se mettent à parler dessus, ben c'est le même pb d'orga que tu soulèves mais au moins avec SRS si la bande passante te perturbe, tu peux :
- baisser le volume de cette radio dans le pit, 
- voire la couper momentanément puis y revenir.

Et si le leader se fait shooter, un autre prend le lead et peut communiquer. 
Alors qu'avec TS on doit tous avoir paramétrer le whisper... sinon un groupe complet est privé d'audio une fois dans un chan séparé. 

Ton avis je pense que tu l'exprimes sans souci, tant mieux.
Et c'est valable pour tous. Sans se faire basher de vouloir tester SRS si possible.

----------


## Jokletox

> Alors qu'avec TS on doit tous avoir paramétrer le whisper... sinon un groupe complet est privé d'audio une fois dans un chan séparé.


Justement non, comme je l'ai expliqué il n'y a que les leaders qui ont besoin de communiquer en dehors de leur groupe, ce sont donc les seuls à avoir besoin d'un chuchotement et uniquement entre eux. Le reste des joueurs ne discute QUE dans leur groupe car ils ont tous un leader pour faire la liaison radio.





> Et c'est valable pour tous. Sans se faire basher de vouloir tester SRS si possible.


Si dire qu'on aime pas quelque chose qu'on a utiliser c'est "basher" bah putain  ::|:

----------


## Tugais

> Justement non, comme je l'ai expliqué il n'y a que les leaders qui ont besoin de communiquer en dehors de leur groupe, ce sont donc les seuls à avoir besoin d'un chuchotement et uniquement entre eux. Le reste des joueurs ne discute QUE dans leur groupe car ils ont tous un leader pour faire la liaison radio.


Que se passe-t-il dans le cas où le lead se fait abattre ? Vous perdez un groupe qui ne peut plus réagir aux nouvelles infos ?

SRS sera votre salut je pense, à terme vous n'y couperez pas si vous continuez à avoir autant de succès, je trouve que c'est top pour ma part.

--

Concernant le soucis de la destruction d'un appareil passant dans le sillage d'un autre appareil il s'agit d'un bug présent depuis des mois. Le Mirage y est particulièrement sensible et on peut se prendre 25 ou 30G en croisant derrière un appareil - forcément l'appareil se désintègre.

Pour vos soucis de localisation entre groupes, il vous faudrait un point de navigation commun à tous les vols et en faire votre Bullseye. Ce point de référence permettra alors à n'importe quel pilote de donner sa position et de se faire comprendre de tout le monde.

Désolé de squatter votre sujet :x

----------


## Jokletox

> Que se passe-t-il dans le cas où le lead se fait abattre ? Vous perdez un groupe qui ne peut plus réagir aux nouvelles infos ?


Je ne vois pas trop le soucis puisse que le fait d'être au tapis ne l'empêche pas de communiquer.

----------


## Tugais

> Je ne vois pas trop le soucis puisse que le fait d'être au tapis ne l'empêche pas de communiquer.


Donc un mec au tapis continue de communiquer les infos en jeu comme si de rien n'était ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Lokournan

> Une mort intéressante, je pense juste que le serveur a mal calculé une turbulence un peu forte, j'ai déjà désintégré un pote en lui passant devant comme ça


j'ai eu le même problème d’ailleurs si quelqu'un peut m'envoyer le tackview j'aimerai jeter un coup d’œil  :;):

----------


## Jokletox

> Donc un mec au tapis continue de communiquer les infos en jeu comme si de rien n'était ?


C'est pas plus choquant que d'avoir toutes les unités visibles en F10, les vues externes, ou plusieurs "vies" par soirée. Au bout d'un moment faut arrêter de sortir la carte "Réalisme" uniquement quand ça arrange les gens...

----------


## Bacab

> C'est pas plus choquant que d'avoir toutes les unités visibles en F10, les vues externes, ou plusieurs "vies" par soirée. Au bout d'un moment faut arrêter de sortir la carte "Réalisme" uniquement quand ça arrange les gens...


Huuuum... Y'en a qui sont mûrs pour BMS ?  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je ne vois pas trop le soucis puisse que le fait d'être au tapis ne l'empêche pas de communiquer.


Même s'il peut toujours communiquer, il ne vole plus avec ses ailiers, ce n'est plus la bonne personne pour leader et/ou centraliser les infos.
SRS permet de changer cela sans rien configurer de plus.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> j'ai eu le même problème d’ailleurs si quelqu'un peut m'envoyer le tackview j'aimerai jeter un coup d’œil


Il a été posté un peu avant: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12824351

Je viens de le regarder c'est super instructif de voir toutes les actions.

Merci Flappie pour cette superbe mission  :;):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Yep, merci Flappie, la mission était super bien !

Ah sinon rien à voir mais j'ai fait un petit vol d'entraînement solo en F-18 tout à l'heure et je me demandais : ils ont patché les Rockeye récemment ?
Dans mon souvenir c'était des bombes en carton, encore pire que les CBU-87, et là j'en ai largué deux (en CCIP et sans être trop précis), la première a foutu un T-72 en feu (PV dans le rouge) et la deuxième a dégommé 3 (trois !) BTR-80 instantanément.

----------


## Tugais

> C'est pas plus choquant que d'avoir toutes les unités visibles en F10, les vues externes, ou plusieurs "vies" par soirée. Au bout d'un moment faut arrêter de sortir la carte "Réalisme" uniquement quand ça arrange les gens...


Ce n'est pas tant une question de réalisme que d'immersion. C'est dommage de se priver d'outils qui augmentent justement cet aspect de la simulation tout en offrant une solution efficace à la gestion d'un groupe important de joueurs en vol.

Est-ce que vous avez déjà pensé à intégrer le rôle de contrôleur pour ces grosses missions ? Avec LotATC vous pourriez avoir un joueur qui vous orienterait et vous éviterait de faire du frat', là encore, associé à SRS vous gagneriez en immersion tout en diminuant les bourdes. L'avantage de LotATC c'est qu'il ne nécessite pas d'avoir DCS installé sur la machine, c'est potentiellement un bon moyen de participer en aidant les canards même quand on ne peut pas voler un soir par exemple (en déplacement pro, madame qui ne veut pas voir le HOTAS de sortie tel soir, etc. …).

----------


## frostphoenyx

Même si je ne participe qu'exceptionnellement aux sorties des canards, je vais donner mon avis sur la question. Le problème de ce que tu proposes ( de façon très louable pour améliorer le gameplay et l'immersion  :;):  ) c'est que ça diminue très fortement l'aspect "plug 'n play" des sorties sur le serveur des Canards alors que je pense justement que sa force c'est son aspect "noob-friendly" . S'il faut installer et configurer what-mille add-ons pour pouvoir simplement jouer, je sais que ça peut en rebuter plus d'un. Alors que là, un coup de TS et c'est good.

My 2 cents  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Ce n'est pas tant une question de réalisme que d'immersion. C'est dommage de se priver d'outils qui augmentent justement cet aspect de la simulation tout en offrant une solution efficace à la gestion d'un groupe important de joueurs en vol.
> 
> Est-ce que vous avez déjà pensé à intégrer le rôle de contrôleur pour ces grosses missions ? Avec LotATC vous pourriez avoir un joueur qui vous orienterait et vous éviterait de faire du frat', là encore, associé à SRS vous gagneriez en immersion tout en diminuant les bourdes. L'avantage de LotATC c'est qu'il ne nécessite pas d'avoir DCS installé sur la machine, c'est potentiellement un bon moyen de participer en aidant les canards même quand on ne peut pas voler un soir par exemple (en déplacement pro, madame qui ne veut pas voir le HOTAS de sortie tel soir, etc. …).


J'avais déjà proposé une fois, mais comme j'ai une licence LotATC et que je n'ai plus le temps de voler pour l'instant (je l'utilise sinon sur mon 2nd moniteur pour avoir une carte "à la F10" toujours affichée), je peux vous la prêter pour tester, sans aucun problème.

Faites moi juste un MP si besoin.

----------


## Lokournan

> Il a été posté un peu avant: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12824351
> 
> Je viens de le regarder c'est super instructif de voir toutes les actions.
> 
> Merci Flappie pour cette superbe mission


Merci pour l'info j'avais pas vu.

Oui merci Flappie pour ce beau boulot.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Ah sinon rien à voir mais j'ai fait un petit vol d'entraînement solo en F-18 tout à l'heure et je me demandais : ils ont patché les Rockeye récemment ?
> Dans mon souvenir c'était des bombes en carton, encore pire que les CBU-87, et là j'en ai largué deux (en CCIP et sans être trop précis), la première a foutu un T-72 en feu (PV dans le rouge) et la deuxième a dégommé 3 (trois !) BTR-80 instantanément.


Je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet dans le changelog de la stable de ces derniers mois. Ton avion a peut-être été touché par la grâce.  :Prey: 




> Même si je ne participe  qu'exceptionnellement aux sorties des canards, je vais donner mon avis  sur la question. Le problème de ce que tu proposes ( de façon très  louable pour améliorer le gameplay et l'immersion   ) c'est que ça diminue très fortement l'aspect "plug 'n play" des  sorties sur le serveur des Canards alors que je pense justement que sa  force c'est son aspect "noob-friendly" .


Je suis parfaitement d'accord, et je tiens à cet aspect noob-friendly,  c'est pourquoi je loue un TS et que je ne compte pas nous en séparer :  pour un nouveau sur DCS, le TS est sa bouée de sauvetage. S'il ne  comprend pas ce que fait (ou non) son avion, il appuie sur UNE touche  (même pas obligé), il parle, et on lui répond illico.

Mais il y a aussi des joueurs confirmés les mardis, et certains  souhaitent pouvoir utiliser SRS. C'est pourquoi je propose de tester la  cohabitation SRS / Teamspeak mardi prochain. Dans la mesure où chacun  pourra continuer d'utiliser son soft préféré -je ferai le pont puisque  je serai connecté aux deux-, et dans un souci d'apaisement, je propose  qu'on arrête d'en débattre ici, et qu'on attende le test de mardi  prochain.




> Est-ce que vous avez déjà pensé à intégrer le rôle de contrôleur pour ces grosses missions ? Avec LotATC vous pourriez avoir un joueur qui vous orienterait et vous éviterait de faire du frat', là encore, associé à SRS vous gagneriez en immersion tout en diminuant les bourdes. L'avantage de LotATC c'est qu'il ne nécessite pas d'avoir DCS installé sur la machine, c'est potentiellement un bon moyen de participer en aidant les canards même quand on ne peut pas voler un soir par exemple (en déplacement pro, madame qui ne veut pas voir le HOTAS de sortie tel soir, etc. …).


Tu vends du rêve, mais où trouver un joueur de LotATC ?  ::blink:: 





> J'avais déjà proposé une fois, mais comme j'ai une licence LotATC et que je n'ai plus le temps de voler pour l'instant (je l'utilise sinon sur mon 2nd moniteur pour avoir une carte "à la F10" toujours affichée), je peux vous la prêter pour tester, sans aucun problème.


C'est gentil de ta part, merci.  ::):  Mais si on trouve un volontaire pour animer tous nos mardis soirs, je suis prêt à lui payer la licence, et je ne dois pas être le seul.

----------


## war-p

> Ce n'est pas tant une question de réalisme que d'immersion. C'est dommage de se priver d'outils qui augmentent justement cet aspect de la simulation tout en offrant une solution efficace à la gestion d'un groupe important de joueurs en vol.
> 
> Est-ce que vous avez déjà pensé à intégrer le rôle de contrôleur pour ces grosses missions ? Avec LotATC vous pourriez avoir un joueur qui vous orienterait et vous éviterait de faire du frat', là encore, associé à SRS vous gagneriez en immersion tout en diminuant les bourdes. L'avantage de LotATC c'est qu'il ne nécessite pas d'avoir DCS installé sur la machine, c'est potentiellement un bon moyen de participer en aidant les canards même quand on ne peut pas voler un soir par exemple (en déplacement pro, madame qui ne veut pas voir le HOTAS de sortie tel soir, etc. …).





> Je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet dans le changelog de la stable de ces derniers mois. Ton avion a peut-être été touché par la grâce. 
> 
> 
> Je suis parfaitement d'accord, et je tiens à cet aspect noob-friendly,  c'est pourquoi je loue un TS et que je ne compte pas nous en séparer :  pour un nouveau sur DCS, le TS est sa bouée de sauvetage. S'il ne  comprend pas ce que fait (ou non) son avion, il appuie sur UNE touche  (même pas obligé), il parle, et on lui répond illico.
> 
> Mais il y a aussi des joueurs confirmés les mardis, et certains  souhaitent pouvoir utiliser SRS. C'est pourquoi je propose de tester la  cohabitation SRS / Teamspeak mardi prochain. Dans la mesure où chacun  pourra continuer d'utiliser son soft préféré -je ferai le pont puisque  je serai connecté aux deux-, et dans un souci d'apaisement, je propose  qu'on arrête d'en débattre ici, et qu'on attende le test de mardi  prochain.
> 
> 
> Tu vends du rêve, mais où trouver un joueur de LotATC ? 
> ...


Non, mais en vrai si t'aime voler, regarder un écran radar, heu franchement, je comprend que ça peut en amuser certain, mais perso ça me fait pas du tout rêver...  ::huh::

----------


## Qiou87

Partant pour ce test de SRS! J'ai beau être un noob des soirées multi, j'y trouve mon compte jusqu'ici. Le fonctionnement proposé de SRS a l'air simplissime et surtout plus facile en VR que TS. J'ai pas de boutons libres sur mon HOTAS pour le whisper, je passe donc toute ma soirée esseulé des 3/4 des canards dans un chan. C'est pas horrible, on se débrouille dans notre zone, mais je vois pleins de cas où ça pourrait être sympa de basculer sur un chan général ou autre via un simple clic dans mon cockpit pour passer du Ch2 au Ch1. Je ne sais pas si c'est aussi simple dans les autres appareils évidemment, mais dans le 2000 c'est basique.

J'ajoute aussi que pour un joueur VR, tout ce qui se fait en alt-tab ou nécessite d'utiliser le clavier car on a plus de place sur le HOTAS, c'est extrêmement pénible et ça peut facilement causer un crash avec un ailier, etc. J'ai des fois le Rift S qui reset sa position quand je l'enlève sur le front, ce qui me fait perdre 10sec facile le temps d'attraper le contrôleur pour rerégler la position de la tête. Donc voilà, tout ce qui me permet de communiquer avec les canards sans sortir du cockpit de l'avion, je l'accueille à bras ouverts.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Non, mais en vrai si t'aime voler, regarder un écran radar, heu franchement, je comprend que ça peut en amuser certain, mais perso ça me fait pas du tout rêver...


C'est là le défi : on chercher quelqu'un qui pourrait jubiler à l'idée de faire le contrôle aérien et qui en même temps déteste DCS.

Tiens, j'ai une idée : Sébum, tu veux pas proposer le job à ackboo ? Je lui paie la licence LotATC s'il ne l'a pas déjà.  :^_^:

----------


## Ranger 28

Je change totalement de sujet, mais vu qu'on est dans le domaine aviation, et qu'il s'agit d'un très bon amis, je vous partage son travail.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ramis-photos/

----------


## partizan

Très chouette ce travail de spotter  :;): 
merci pour le partage.

----------


## Lokournan

Bon j'ai refait le tacview et je suis mort de manière inexpliqué. Je suivais mes deux acolytes dans les montagnes puis j'ai explosé. Je pensais à un ir pendant la partie mais il s’avère que non aucun départ missile dans la zone. Je ne passe pas non plus dans une zone de turbulence allié et je suis en vol à plat donc pas de facteur de charge. bizarre.
Si quelqu'un sait ce qu'il a pu se passer je suis preneur.

----------


## partizan

Hypothèse : le serveur a des comportement erratiques à 21 players...
Je n'avais jamais eu le pb expliqué par Tugais en mirage... à tester en multi à 2 et retester à très nombreux.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> C'est là le défi : on chercher quelqu'un qui pourrait jubiler à l'idée de faire le contrôle aérien et qui en même temps déteste DCS.
> 
> Tiens, j'ai une idée : Sébum, tu veux pas proposer le job à ackboo ? Je lui paie la licence LotATC s'il ne l'a pas déjà.


Propose à Moquette vu qu'il ne peut pas voler ces temps-ci !

----------


## Badong

> Bon j'ai refait le tacview et je suis mort de manière inexpliqué. Je suivais mes deux acolytes dans les montagnes puis j'ai explosé. Je pensais à un ir pendant la partie mais il s’avère que non aucun départ missile dans la zone. Je ne passe pas non plus dans une zone de turbulence allié et je suis en vol à plat donc pas de facteur de charge. bizarre.
> Si quelqu'un sait ce qu'il a pu se passer je suis preneur.


Je viens de regarder, aucune idée, probablement juste un bon vieux bug

----------


## Lokournan

> Je viens de regarder, aucune idée, probablement juste un bon vieux bug


C'est ce à quoi je pensais aussi  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Propose à Moquette vu qu'il ne peut pas voler ces temps-ci !


On l'a déjà traîné sur Combined Arms, mais sans grand succès, hélas. Je doute qu'il soit intéressé par LotATC mais je lui demanderai à tout hasard.

----------


## Badong

> On l'a déjà traîné sur Combined Arms, mais sans grand succès, hélas. Je doute qu'il soit intéressé par LotATC mais je lui demanderai à tout hasard.


En vrai c'est le genre de truc que j'aimerais bien essayer

----------


## Flappie

Sans licence, on peut lancer le client 10 minutes pour voir ce que ça donne. Tu veux tenter le coup mardi prochain ?

Ça ressemble à ça :

----------


## Qiou87

> En vrai c'est le genre de truc que j'aimerais bien essayer


Non mais si on met un pilote de mirage en ATC il va plus rester assez de Mirage CAP. Déjà qu'à 3 Mirages on avait moins de missiles Fox1 qu'un seul F/A-18 n'a de Fox3...  :tired: 

En vrai ça peut être super d'avoir quelqu'un dans ce rôle, à la limite ça remplace l'AWACS automatique tout naze non? Par contre pas question de me dévouer, désolé mais j'aime trop voler. Si je veux rester cloué au sol à regarder passer les avions je reste dans ma vie réelle, j'ai déjà l'approche finale de la BA107 depuis le balcon ça suffit.  :tired:

----------


## Badong

> Sans licence, on peut lancer le client 10 minutes pour voir ce que ça donne. Tu veux tenter le coup mardi prochain ?


vais pas faire grand chose en 10 minutes

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non mais si on met un pilote de mirage en ATC il va plus rester assez de Mirage CAP. Déjà qu'à 3 Mirages on avait moins de missiles Fox1 qu'un seul F/A-18 n'a de Fox3... 
> 
> En vrai ça peut être super d'avoir quelqu'un dans ce rôle, à la limite ça remplace l'AWACS automatique tout naze non? Par contre pas question de me dévouer, désolé mais j'aime trop voler. Si je veux rester cloué au sol à regarder passer les avions je reste dans ma vie réelle, j'ai déjà l'approche finale de la BA107 depuis le balcon ça suffit.


bah y'a pas que nous en mirage si ?

----------


## war-p

> Je viens de regarder, aucune idée, probablement juste un bon vieux bug


D'ailleurs encore désolé pour le sidewinder dans la face, mais après réflexion, je pense (à vérifier dans le tacview) que j'ai bien tiré sur un 23 et que tu te l'es pris totalement par hasard...

----------


## Qiou87

> bah y'a pas que nous en mirage si ?


On était 4 dont un en retard. A 4 on tient facilement une zone, à 2 ou 3 ça peut devenir tendu vu qu'on doit souvent réarmer. Mais bon on pourra toujours demander un coup de main à war-p pour venir "nettoyer" la zone avec son 18.  ::ninja::   ::lol:: 

_*te fâche pas war-p, j'ai pas pu résister. En vrai les fox2 c'est vrai que c'est touchy, j'ai failli dégommer un allié un peu plus tard et j'ai eu un doute vu la forme de l'avion, j'ai attendu de me rapprocher et... ouais c'était un Mirage. T'as pas la symbologie de l'IFF dans le HUD en cas de lock IR sur le 2000, avec un lock radar classique le carré affiche "A" si ami, en lock IR t'as un triangle et basta, faut baisser la tête mais c'est pas un réflexe en BFM._ 

Par contre dans la prochaine mission faudrait peut-être équilibrer un peu mieux les armements si c'est possible. Des F/A 18 avec 120C & 9X ça fait pas sérieux face à des Mig23, les pauvres...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Nan mais encore une fois, je peux vous prêter ma licence, franchement ça ne me dérange pas. Pour tester, y a aucun souci.

----------


## calahan59

Hello à tous,

Je suis ATC/AWACS/JTAC à la 2nd FFS, une commu francophone DCS. Si vous êtes à la recherche de tout ça je peux possiblement être votre homme un soir par semaine.

Trois petites questions:

- SRS ou UR ?
- Quelles sont vos connaissances globalement(je me doute bien que chacun à un niveau différent)en contrôle aérien ?
- La langue de Molière ou Shakespeare pour les comms ?

----------


## Badong

> Hello à tous,
> 
> Je suis ATC/AWACS/JTAC à la 2nd FFS, une commu francophone DCS. Si vous êtes à la recherche de tout ça je peux possiblement être votre homme un soir par semaine.
> 
> Trois petites questions:
> 
> - SRS ou UR ?
> - Quelles sont vos connaissances globalement(je me doute bien que chacun à un niveau différent)en contrôle aérien ?
> - La langue de Molière ou Shakespeare pour les comms ?


y'a de tout en niveau de jeu, on est principalement sur TS
On doit tester SRS la semaine pochaine

----------


## Qiou87

> - La langue de Molière ou Shakespeare pour les comms ?


La langue de Shakespeare mais l'accent de Molière ça te va?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Par contre dans la prochaine mission faudrait peut-être équilibrer un peu mieux les armements si c'est possible. Des F/A 18 avec 120C & 9X ça fait pas sérieux face à des Mig23, les pauvres...


Je rappelle que j'avais exprès viré tous les Su-33/Su-27/MiG-29 afin d'éviter un teamkill sur le Su-27 allié de KuroNyra (et ça a marché !).
D'où une chasse pas très folichonne.

Si on remet des MiG-29/Su-27, je compte sur vous pour ne pas abattre KuroNyra. Sauf bien sûr s'il décide de passer rouge !  ::): 




> Nan mais encore une fois, je peux vous prêter ma licence, franchement ça ne me dérange pas. Pour tester, y a aucun souci.


Merci beaucoup. Badong, si tu es intéressé, je te laisse MP MirabelleBenou.




> Hello à tous,
> 
> Je suis ATC/AWACS/JTAC à la 2nd FFS, une commu francophone DCS. Si vous êtes à la recherche de tout ça je peux possiblement être votre homme un soir par semaine.
> 
> Trois petites questions:
> 
> - SRS ou UR ?
> - Quelles sont vos connaissances globalement(je me doute bien que chacun à un niveau différent)en contrôle aérien ?
> - La langue de Molière ou Shakespeare pour les comms ?


Salut calahan, tu tombes à pic ! 

Actuellement, on n'utilise pas le Bullseye dans nos comms. On vole principalement en PvE côté OTAN, donc avec ce £#µù$¨£§ de système impérial. Je pense qu'on sait presque tout que BRA c'est pour Bearing Range Altitude, ce que sont Hot et Cold, Angel... Voilà, c'est à peu près toute l'étendue de mes connaisances en ATC, en sachant que j'ai pu exercer un tout petit peu sur BlueFlag en 2016, à l'improviste.
Pour la langue, je pense que tout le monde est habitué à l'anglais de l'AWACS du jeu. Du coup, c'est toi qui vois !  ::):

----------


## Badong

> D'ailleurs encore désolé pour le sidewinder dans la face, mais après réflexion, je pense (à vérifier dans le tacview) que j'ai bien tiré sur un 23 et que tu te l'es pris totalement par hasard...


Hehe, après revisionnage https://gfycat.com/briskgiantaplomadofalcon 
J'ai bien ri en en voyant ce changement de trajectoire haha

----------


## calahan59

> La langue de Shakespeare mais l'accent de Molière ça te va?


Mon accent anglais est proche de celui de Raffarin mais j'ai une préférence pour les comms en anglais je le confesse.




> Salut calahan


Salut Flappie,



> Voilà, c'est à peu près toute l'étendue de mes connaissances en ATC


Au risque de passer pour un connard condescendant dès ma prise de contact avec vous, attention à ne pas confondre ATC et AWACS. ATC= roulage au sol, clearance décollage/atterrissage, etc  AWACS= surveillance d'un espace aérien. À titre personnel j'aime faire les deux.

J'ai utilisé UR et SRS, et c'est le jour et la nuit en ce qui me concerne. SRS est bien plus stable et pratique que UR.

Je pense que le mieux ça serait que je passe un soir discuter sur votre TS/discord.

----------


## Qiou87

A titre perso je pense qu'avoir un vrai ATC serait un gros plus sur l'immersion. Et ça éviterait le call "elle est libre la 09 à Setasi?" en espérant que tout le monde t'a entendu.  ::P: 

Et pareil pour l'AWACS, quelqu'un qui te file une vraie picture avec un tri par priorité au lieu de tout vomir dans le désordre comme le fait l'IA du jeu, ce serait luxueux.  ::wub::

----------


## Badong

> A titre perso je pense qu'avoir un vrai ATC serait un gros plus sur l'immersion. Et ça éviterait le call "elle est libre la 09 à Setasi?" en espérant que tout le monde t'a entendu. 
> 
> Et pareil pour l'AWACS, quelqu'un qui te file une vraie picture avec un tri par priorité au lieu de tout vomir dans le désordre comme le fait l'IA du jeu, ce serait luxueux.


ah mais du coup je pense qu'une seule personne suffit

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Et ça éviterait le call "elle est libre la 09 à Setasi?" en espérant que tout le monde t'a entendu.


I remember...

----------


## calahan59

Tout dépend le nombre que vous êtes et si vous volez en solo ou en escadrille. En gros imaginons que vous êtes 20 avions et je suis seul, si pendant la soirée j'ai 20 personnes qui me demandent des BRAA= nope, par contre 5 leaders d'escadrille de 4 qui me demandent des BRAA= yes.

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour les précisions. Si en plus, les raffarinades sont incluses...  :^_^: 

Les canards volants sont assez disciplinés, et plus particulièrement les M-2000C (évidemment, quand on n'a pas de Fox-3, on se tient les coudes). Par contre, on garde l'esprit canard autant que possible, donc on évite de s'engueuler même en cas de teamkill, et on accueille régulièrement des débutants. On est avant tout ici pour s'amuser. Si tu es exigeant, il est possible que tu nous fasses deux-trois  :Facepalm:  par soirée... D'ailleurs, on n'a pas réussi à faire une soirée sans teamkill depuis qu'on vole à 15-20, mais un ATC/GCI pourrait éviter ce genre de problème justement.

----------


## Badong

Pour le coup le dernier tk de war-p était vraiment malchanceux

----------


## calahan59

C'est surtout pour le pilote qui se fait tk par un collègue que ça doit être rageant, moi je ne peux que compatir dans mon petit AWACS ::cry::  

Plus sérieusement je comprends bien où tu veux en venir. Je pense que comme dans n'importe quelle simu il faut savoir faire un grand écart entre "le vrai réalisme de la vie vraie" et "ça reste quand même un jeu", chacun est plus ou moins souple à ce niveau là. Le crédo "être sérieux sans se prendre au sérieux" me correspond assez bien.

----------


## war-p

> On était 4 dont un en retard. A 4 on tient facilement une zone, à 2 ou 3 ça peut devenir tendu vu qu'on doit souvent réarmer. Mais bon on pourra toujours demander un coup de main à war-p pour venir "nettoyer" la zone avec son 18.  
> 
> _*te fâche pas war-p, j'ai pas pu résister. En vrai les fox2 c'est vrai que c'est touchy, j'ai failli dégommer un allié un peu plus tard et j'ai eu un doute vu la forme de l'avion, j'ai attendu de me rapprocher et... ouais c'était un Mirage. T'as pas la symbologie de l'IFF dans le HUD en cas de lock IR sur le 2000, avec un lock radar classique le carré affiche "A" si ami, en lock IR t'as un triangle et basta, faut baisser la tête mais c'est pas un réflexe en BFM._ 
> 
> Par contre dans la prochaine mission faudrait peut-être équilibrer un peu mieux les armements si c'est possible. Des F/A 18 avec 120C & 9X ça fait pas sérieux face à des Mig23, les pauvres...


Ouais c'est ce que je disais par rapport à la date de la mission et de l'emport disponible, perso j'ai pas réfléchi et j'ai pris le plus efficace  ::ninja:: 




> Hehe, après revisionnage https://gfycat.com/briskgiantaplomadofalcon 
> J'ai bien ri en en voyant ce changement de trajectoire haha


AIM9X tu peux pas test  ::ninja:: , mais c'est intéressant parce que j'avais bien le lock sur le 23 (en lock horizontal il me semble), mais mon missile a décidé que c'était trop loin pour lui.




> A titre perso je pense qu'avoir un vrai ATC serait un gros plus sur l'immersion. Et ça éviterait le call "elle est libre la 09 à Setasi?" en espérant que tout le monde t'a entendu. 
> 
> Et pareil pour l'AWACS, quelqu'un qui te file une vraie picture avec un tri par priorité au lieu de tout vomir dans le désordre comme le fait l'IA du jeu, ce serait luxueux.


Dans la vraie vie sur les petit aéroports, des fois t'as pas d'atc... Du coup tout le monde se parle sur le chan de la tour, ça marche bien, évidemment, quand on dit "F-FBJJ, je suis en final" Personne ne se met en bout de piste pour décoller (vous planquez pas, j'en ai vu faire mardi dernier  :tired: )

----------


## Tugais

Pour LotATC, si calahan veut un coup de main sur les grosses soirées je peux aussi participer pour le décharger d'une partie du travail. A tester, ça pourrait être amusant.

----------


## KuroNyra

Y'a un truc ce soir?

----------


## Flappie

@Tugais : Merci pour ton offre.  ::):  C'est marrant, hier on n'aurait pas soupçonné attirer ne serait-ce qu'un contrôleur, et là on peut potentiellement en avoir deux.

@KuroNyra : Je n'ai rien prévu de mon côté, mais si il y a de la demande, je peux vous lancer un serveur.

----------


## yuushiro

Moi j'aimerai bien me former un peu plus sur le Mirage 2000C, donc s'il y a des instructeurs avec un peu de temps à me consacrer, je suis preneur.

----------


## Flappie

Petit rappel pour les canards qui ne possèdent pas encore la map Persian Guf : elle est jouable *gratuitement* aujourd'hui et demain.
Bonne connexion préférable, parce qu'elle pèse tout de même 32 Go.

----------


## plon

> Moi j'aimerai bien me former un peu plus sur le Mirage 2000C, donc s'il y a des instructeurs avec un peu de temps à me consacrer, je suis preneur.


Alors ça dépend d'où tu en es sur le  2000... Tu souhaiterais voir quoi en particulier ?

----------


## partizan

Eventuellement, je peux passer vers 22h yushi.

----------


## Badong

> Petit rappel pour les canards qui ne possèdent pas encore la map Persian Guf : elle est jouable *gratuitement* aujourd'hui et demain.
> Bonne connexion préférable, parce qu'elle pèse tout de même 32 Go.


Merci pour l'info !
Je la prendrai certainement si je la fais tourner.
Quelqu'un a des missions à faire passer qui se jouent dessus ?

----------


## yuushiro

> Alors ça dépend d'où tu en es sur le  2000... Tu souhaiterais voir quoi en particulier ?


Plon :
Mise en route, alignement, décollage atterrissage : OK
Je peine un peu sur la navigation encore (les mauvaises habitudes de l'A10C)
Pas à l'aise en CAS / CAP. L'utilisation du radar ça va.
L'avitaillement en vol est pas du tout maitrisé  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Merci pour l'info !
> Je la prendrai certainement si je la fais tourner.
> Quelqu'un a des missions à faire passer qui se jouent dessus ?


Passe sur TS que je vérifie que tu as les droits : les missions sont dedans.

----------


## Loloborgo

Partant pour utiliser un logiciel comme LotATC, ça peut-être effectivement bien sympa!  ::happy2:: 
D'ailleurs bien tenté aussi par faire une soirée complète à formenter des coups fourbes, ZSU en embuscade et CAP rouge à diriger sur les Baguettes  ::P: 
Tu peux me faire ça Flappie ? dis ? dis ?  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Pas de souci, tu pouvais déjà le faire mardi avec les appareils rouges au sol et en l'air.  ::): 
L'idéal pour ça, c'est d'utiliser des scripts qui font spawner des avions. Je n'ai jamais essayé. Je parles des MIST / CTLD / MOOSE et compagnie. Quelqu'un connait bien ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Merci pour l'info !
> Je la prendrai certainement si je la fais tourner.
> Quelqu'un a des missions à faire passer qui se jouent dessus ?


T'as une campagne de 3 missions de baltic_dragon qui se fait sur cette map en 2000. Fournie de base avec le module et tout aussi bien faite que la campagne du Caucase.

----------


## Loloborgo

> L'idéal pour ça, c'est d'utiliser des scripts qui font spawner des avions. Je n'ai jamais essayé. Je parles des MIST / CTLD / MOOSE et compagnie. Quelqu'un connait bien ?


Alors j'ai déjà utilisé ces fonctions, notamment au travers de mission style "Through The Inferno", qui permettent de spammer des unitées en l'air ou bien au sol, à la discrétion du joueur, mais je n'ai aucune idée de comment tout ça est mis en place au niveau du mission maker, désolé!

----------


## Flappie

La mission TTI est téléchargeable sur le site de DCS.  :;): 
Merci, je vais regarder ça.

----------


## ze_droopy

J'ai essayer les deux.
Après un poil de mise en place, MOOSE est une surcouche de MIST bien pratique qui rend les scripts plus simples.

Et je peux aussi participer au JTAC/AWACS/ATC'ing par ci par là. Je n'ai pas LotATC, mais sur CA ca marchait aussi pas trop mal.

----------


## ze_droopy

Aperçu de l'avancement du Kiowa:

----------


## war-p

Hello, j'ai complètement zappé de vous le partager, mais l'année dernière je suis allé à New York visiter le porte avion Intrepid (entre autre  ::ninja:: ) du coup je vous file le lien de mon blog avec quelques photos  :;): 

https://assie.io/ny/12

----------


## plon

> Plon :
> Mise en route, alignement, décollage atterrissage : OK
> Je peine un peu sur la navigation encore (les mauvaises habitudes de l'A10C)
> Pas à l'aise en CAS / CAP. L'utilisation du radar ça va.
> L'avitaillement en vol est pas du tout maitrisé


On peut se faire une session ce soir si tu es dispo, je dois réviser deux ou trois trucs qui ont changé au fil des mises à jour (radios particulièrement). Ça me fera pas de mal  ::): 
Et on peu bosser le ravitaillement en vol ensemble également.
Dis moi !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Très sympa le Kiowa !!!

----------


## yuushiro

> On peut se faire une session ce soir si tu es dispo, je dois réviser deux ou trois trucs qui ont changé au fil des mises à jour (radios particulièrement). Ça me fera pas de mal 
> Et on peu bosser le ravitaillement en vol ensemble également.
> Dis moi !


Merci pour la proposition plon, mais je ne pourrais pas voler ce soir.

Un grand merci à Zan de m'avoir fait faire un tour rapide des fonctionnalités essentielles de l'appareil et à Flappie et Dusty pour leur patience.

----------


## Flappie

Vu sur Hoggit, le simpit ulime !  ::): 

Attention aux oreilles quand il monte dans la bête, le volume est si fort que ça sature.

----------


## Toorop

c'est  ::o:  Je veux le même à la maison !

----------


## plon

C'est sympa, faut juste une pièce dans sa baraque ou son appartement ou on peut rentrer un mig 21 entier...  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

Mais c'est un vrai Mig21 ou c'est une (grosse) maquette ?

----------


## Flappie

C'est visiblement un vrai MiG-21 dont le cockpit a été (presque ?) entièrement interfacé avec le jeu. Un travail de titan, quoi.
Je pense que l'auteur bricole des avions dans la vraie vie.  :;):  Ici, l'arrivée de la bête, en... 2017.

----------


## war-p

Tien faudra que je lance l'idée aux ailes anciennes maintenant qu'ils ont un 2000N et un f1c  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ils ont aussi des mig21.

----------


## war-p

Bon, il y en a parmi vous que ça intéresse un amraam challenge? J'ai fait 40-50nm contre 2 mig29 en f18. Des joueurs?  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

> Tien faudra que je lance l'idée aux ailes anciennes maintenant qu'ils ont un 2000N et un f1c 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ils ont aussi des mig21.


J'adore son écran de projection : on ne voit même pas la structure de l'écran se découper dans le ciel bleu.
Certains produits vendus sur le net ont ce défaut, comme par exemple ici.




> Bon, il y en a parmi vous que ça intéresse un amraam challenge? J'ai fait 40-50nm contre 2 mig29 en f18. Des joueurs?


Ouais, et sans AMRAAM même ! Et avec un vieux coucou... un p'tit F-14.

----------


## war-p

Bon personne sur le coucour de celui qui pisse le plus loin?  :Emo:  (@flappie) je pense que je peux viser les 60-70nm avec le F15 sans trop de soucis  ::trollface::  Le phoenix, c'est quoi, 90nm au max sur une cible non manoeuvrante? D'ailleurs ça donne quoi face à des chasseurs ?

----------


## Flappie

Je ne m'autorise pas à tirer à plus de 45 nm, pour ne pas gâcher. C'est que ça coûte cher ces bestiaux !
Accessoirement, c'est aussi pour en laisser aux autres...

Le F-14B peut "voir" (on va dire "apercevoir") des cibles jusqu'à 110 nm de distance. Il peut les engager à 90 nm de distance, oui, mais je n'ai jamais tenté.

----------


## war-p

Hmm, ah ouais 45, c'est short en fait.

----------


## Badong

Ca intéresserait du monde des tournois pvp ? Genre 1V1 canon. Ca pourrait faire des soirées fun sans trop de préparation  ::): 

Btw j'ai acheté Persian Gulf. Faudra faire des missions dessus maintenant :D

----------


## Flappie

> Ca intéresserait du monde des tournois pvp ? Genre 1V1 canon. Ca pourrait faire des soirées fun sans trop de préparation 
> 
> Btw j'ai acheté Persian Gulf. Faudra faire des missions dessus maintenant :D


Ça tombe bien, ma prochaine mission se fera là-bas, en PvP.  ::):  Je prévois Tomcats + Mirages contre le reste du monde (on n'a pas assez de paires Tomcat, je complète avec ce que je peux).
Ce mardi, c'est Nico qui s'y colle normalement, et on restera dans le Caucase.

----------


## war-p

> Ca intéresserait du monde des tournois pvp ? Genre 1V1 canon. Ca pourrait faire des soirées fun sans trop de préparation 
> 
> Btw j'ai acheté Persian Gulf. Faudra faire des missions dessus maintenant :D


Ouais l'ennui quoi... Tout le mecs en A10 qui gagnent à coup sûr.

----------


## Flappie

Si vous avez des missions fun et toutes prêtes, je peux les hoster sur demande, pas le mardi, mais le jeudi soir par exemple.
J'ai une mission Capture the Flag qui traîne sur mon SSD en parlant de ça...

----------


## Badong

> Si vous avez des missions fun et toutes prêtes, je peux les hoster sur demande, pas le mardi, mais le jeudi soir par exemple.
> J'ai une mission Capture the Flag qui traîne sur mon SSD en parlant de ça...


tu host sur ton pc ou en remote ?

----------


## Flappie

Mon PC, avec le serveur dédié.

----------


## Badong

> Mon PC, avec le serveur dédié.


okok, sinon t'aurais pu host une mission type through the inferno

----------


## Flappie

Tu veux dire en 24/7 ? On n'a pas de caisse noire sur le topic.  :^_^:

----------


## Badong

> Tu veux dire en 24/7 ? On n'a pas de caisse noire sur le topic.


Ouais je viens de check les prix c'est pas donné x)

----------


## Jokletox

Sans compter qu'il faut une licence Windows Server car DCS Server n'existe pas en version Linux. Au total pour un bon serveur faut compter plus de 60€ par mois, le notre nous coûte 65...

----------


## Badong

> Sans compter qu'il faut une licence Windows Server car DCS Server n'existe pas en version Linux. Au total pour un bon serveur faut compter plus de 60€ par mois, le notre nous coûte 65...


de ce que je voyais, la licence faisait partie du prix mensuel. Mais ça reste cher.

----------


## Flappie

Pour rappel et si Nico est d'accord parce que ce sera sa mission, ce mardi on met notre petite communauté à l'essai de SRS.

Comme on est gentils, on vous a préparé un guide d'installation et d'utilisation de SRS, ainsi que des schémas qui résument les équipements de com radio de presque tous les appareils.

N'hésitez pas à remonter vos remarques.

J'aurais aussi besoin de jolis screens en PNG des boîtes radio des F-16, F-5, MiG-21bis, MiG-19, et JF-17. Vous pouvez les uploader ici.

----------


## Bacab

Je serai la mardi s'il y a de la place.

----------


## Flappie

> Je serai la mardi s'il y a de la place.


Y'en a toujours.  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

Je viens de voir ma boite de réception du forum avec des MP de personne voulant s'inscrire pour la mission. Alors on se calme, on respire un grand coup et on lit la suite ^^

La mission de mardi est une mission faite fin novembre 2019 pour un grand nombre de personne:
Briefing:



> Contexte:
> Les troupes de la coalition se retrouvent en confrontation avec un grand nombre de forces blindées qui les ralentissent.
> L'offensive a été stoppée et le front Est et Ouest et nos troupes attendent l'arrivé des forces aériennes de la coalition pour libérer le passage.
> Dans le même temps, les rouges se préparent à contenir l'offensive aérienne de la coalition avec un mixte de défense aérienne et de forces aériennes.
> 
> Objectifs:
> Les troupes de la coalition se retrouvent en confrontation avec un grand nombre de forces blindées qui les ralentissent.
> L'offensive a été stoppée et le front Est et Ouest et nos troupes attendent l'arrivé des forces aériennes de la coalition pour libérer le passage.
> Dans le même temps, les rouges se préparent à contenir l'offensive aérienne de la coalition avec un mixte de défense aérienne et de forces aériennes.
> ...


Avions disponibles/ restant:
4 A-10C/4
4 F-14/3
8 F-16/8
8 F-18/4
4 Harrier/3
8 Mirage 2000C/5 (Si besoin, je peux en rajouté)
4 Viggen/4
2 Su-27/2
4 Gazelle Hot/4
4 Ka-50/3

j'ai rajouté coté rouge 4 Mig-29S et 4 Su-27 si jamais certains veulent en fin de partie

Il faudra dans la partie de la CAP, de la CAS et du SEAD (ou SEAD/CAS)

On fera un briefing une fois sur le serveur en vue F-10


*Inscrits:*
CAP:
Dusty (F-14 Pilote, F-18 CAP)
Qiou87 (M2k)
Liliann (M2k)
sentepu (M2k)
partizan (M2k)
Badong (M2k)
War-p (F-18)
KuroNyra (Su-27)
Lokournan (M2k ou hélico; retard)
Jimjim (F-18)
patxiea66 (M2k)

CAS:
Bacab (Harrier)
Plon (Ka-50)
Ranger28 (F-16 ou en CAP)
Papanowel (F-16)
raven33 (F-16)

SEAD/ CAS-SEAD:
david (F-18)
TuxFr78 (F-18)
Froggy (F-18) (ou F-16)

Bouche trou:
Flappie (F-14 RIO, Harrier, Ka-50, Viggen) -> Compté actuellement en F-14 RIO avec Dusty
Empnicolas
yuushiro (A10C, M2000C, FA18)

----------


## Flappie

J'en suis.  ::): 
Je ferai bouche-trou (Ka-50, Viggen, Harrier) ou RIO F-14.

----------


## ze_droopy

Présent, pilote F-14 (si Flappie n'en a pas marre de tirer sur le levier d'éjection) ou F-18 CAP.

----------


## plon

J'en suis aussi, en Ka-50.

----------


## Qiou87

Présent en M2000. Cap ou cas selon le besoin.

----------


## davidmontpellier

Présent en f18 CAS/SEAD

----------


## war-p

Bon j'ai pas lu le sujet de la mission, mais je serai là en F18 cap (ou autre si nécessaire)

----------


## Liliann

Présent sur Mirage 2000 CAP ou CAS au besoin.

----------


## sentepu

Présent M-2000 CAP/CAS.

----------


## partizan

Présent en M2K

----------


## Badong

Présent en M2K CAP ou a10c SEAD/CAS

----------


## TuxFr78

Présent (en bouche trou) en F18 CAP ou SEAD ou A10 CAS.

----------


## FROGGY

Présent en F18 (SEAD/CAS) ou F16 (CAS) selon les besoins

----------


## Ranger 28

Présent en F-16 CAP ou CAS suivant les besoins. Je m'occupe de SRS cet apm. (au pire je lancerai un SOS si je patauge ^^).

----------


## KuroNyra

Spoiler Alert! 





> Je viens de voir ma boite de réception du forum avec des MP de personne voulant s'inscrire pour la mission. Alors on se calme, on respire un grand coup et on lit la suite ^^
> 
> La mission de mardi est une mission faite fin novembre 2019 pour un grand nombre de personne:
> Briefing:
> 
> Avions disponibles/ restant:
> 4 A-10C/4
> 4 F-14/3
> 8 F-16/8
> ...







Présent.
Potentiellement en RED si jamais besoin.  ::ninja:: 

Y'aura besoin du SRS par contre?

----------


## Papanowel

Présent en F16 CAS.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Potentiellement en RED si jamais besoin.


Non pas besoin surtout que j'ai prévu une version avec plus de CAP adverse.




> Y'aura besoin du SRS par contre?


Faut voir avec Flappie


Pour certains, je vous met dans un certains rôle surtout les F-16 et F-18 ou dans un appareil (quand vous donnez plusieurs choix) mais vous pourrez changé, c'est surtout pour voir qui sera présent et si il faut que je rajoute certains appareil.

Vidéo de la mission de la semaine dernière:










> J'aurais aussi besoin de jolis screens en PNG des boîtes radio des F-16, F-5, MiG-21bis, MiG-19, et JF-17. Vous pouvez les uploader ici.




Spoiler Alert!

----------


## KuroNyra

> Non pas besoin surtout que j'ai prévu une version avec plus de CAP adverse.


Oké, donc je serais là en BLUE SU-27

----------


## Lokournan

Salut les gars. Je peux être la mais avec du retard(peut être gros retard), si c'est gênant je comprendrai parfaitement(mais la famille c'est important, le jeu passe après  :;):  ).
m2k, gazelle et uh1 de préférence.
Si besoin, j'ai un 27 pour équilibrer les forces mais ça fait tellement longtemps que je ne l'ai pas utilisé que je serai plus un boulet qu'autre chose(pire que le mirage 2000  ::):  ).

----------


## raven33.be

Présent en CAS (F-16 certainement, ou F-18 si je me sens chaud après ma petite session d'entrainement de cette aprèm).

----------


## vectra

Quelqu'un a le HOTAS Cougar de chez Thrustmaster?
Si oui, saurait-il me dire s'il est supporté par Ace Combat 7? 

 :Emo:

----------


## Flappie

> Y'aura besoin du SRS par contre?


Oui, un serveur SRS sera disponible, et pour cette première vraie soirée SRS je vais faire en sorte que l'expérience soit aussi simple que possible pour le plus grand nombre.

Mais je ne souhaite pas du tout rendre SRS obligatoire, donc vous pouvez rester sur le TS si vous ne le sentez pas.  :;): 




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/QmkMnWX/frequence.jpg


Merci Nico, t'es un ange, mais c'est un screen des boîtiers radio dans le cockpit qu'il me faut. Comme ici par exemple (sans les écritures, ça je m'en occupe).




> Salut les gars. Je peux être la mais avec du retard(peut être gros retard), si c'est gênant je comprendrai parfaitement(mais la famille c'est important, le jeu passe après  ).


Aucun souci, mais c'est toi qui feras la plonge.  ::ninja:: 




> Quelqu'un a le HOTAS Cougar de chez Thrustmaster?
> Si oui, saurait-il me dire s'il est supporté par Ace Combat 7?


Dans son communiqué officiel, Thrustmaster ne mentionne pas le Cougar...

----------


## Flappie

*Alerte : mise à jour de la stable DCS*

Je vous propose de le télécharger avant demain soir. En même temps, elle pèse 12 Mo. Elle supprime les licences StarForce des A-10C, Ka-50 et FC3, c'est à dire des plus anciens modules. Enfin fini, StarForce ?




> Replaced StarForce with keyless protection for A-10C, KA-50 and FC3 modules.

----------


## Jimjim13

Jimjim: F18 cap ^^

----------


## ze_droopy

Pour les créateurs de mission, vous voudrez bien tester et maltraiter ce petit outil fait maison:
https://github.com/zedroopy/DCS_Radi...eases/tag/v0.5

*1. Faites une copie de votre mission*; (Attention, l'appli va modifier la mission, c'est irreversible... donc si ça merde, pas taper!)
2. glissez-déposez votre MIZ sur l’exécutable;
3. Testez votre mission modifiée;
4. Inondez moi sous les compte-rendus de bug

----------


## patxiea66

Présent Mirage 2000

----------


## ze_droopy

> Fixed helicopters slide off the deck of moving ships


Comme quoi il ne faut pas perdre espoir...

Ils ont améliorer les AMRAAM aussi.

----------


## Flappie

> Comme quoi il ne faut pas perdre espoir...
> 
> Ils ont améliorer les AMRAAM aussi.


"DCS 2.5.5.41371 - 23.12.2019"
C'est sur la stable depuis noël dernier tout ça.  :;):  

Je teste ton soft en début de soirée.

----------


## ze_droopy

> "DCS 2.5.5.41371 - 23.12.2019"
> C'est sur la stable depuis noël dernier tout ça.  
> 
> Je teste ton soft en début de soirée.


Effectivement mais je l'avais zappé...

----------


## yuushiro

> Je viens de voir ma boite de réception du forum avec des MP de personne voulant s'inscrire pour la mission. Alors on se calme, on respire un grand coup et on lit la suite ^^
> 
> La mission de mardi est une mission faite fin novembre 2019 pour un grand nombre de personne:
> Briefing:
> 
> Avions disponibles/ restant:
> 4 A-10C/4
> 4 F-14/3
> 8 F-16/7
> ...


Je m'ajoute en bouche trou

Yuushiro (A10C, M2000C, FA18)

----------


## plon

Je vois que les voilures tournantes n'ont pas la côte  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Ça dépend des missions, et de l'humeur.

----------


## Lokournan

P'tite question nous volons toujours sur la même version DCS que la semaine dernière? Que je sois sur la bonne ce soir  :;):

----------


## partizan

Stable > *Latest stable version is 2.5.5.41371.1*

----------


## yuushiro

Bon le harrier avec 14 GBU-12, on ne peut effectivement pas faire un décollage vertical. On est trop lourd  ::P:

----------


## KuroNyra

Perso de mon côté, je vais me mettre a apprendre le Mirage!

----------


## Flappie

> Stable > *Latest stable version is 2.5.5.41371.1*


Oui, il faut mettre à jour votre stable si ce n'est déjà fait. Mais le patch ne fait que 12 petits Mo, ça devrait aller.




> Bon le harrier avec 14 GBU-12, on ne peut effectivement pas faire un décollage vertical. On est trop lourd


C'est ce qui fait tout le sel du Harrier : il est super efficace sur le terrain, mais il faut bien choisir ses emports afin de 1/ ne pas se crasher au décollage, 2/ traiter un maximum de cibles, 3/ conserver un peu de carburant pour apponter à peu près sereinement.

----------


## plon

> Stable > *Latest stable version is 2.5.5.41371.1*


J'ai la stable et l'OB installées.

J'ai un souci sur l'update de la stable : lorsque j'essaye de la mettre à jour, il veut me faire passer sur la dernière version de l'OB.

Une idée ? Il se peut l'info que c'est une version OB traîne sur dans un fichier de ma stable.. mais lequel ?

*EDIT : TROUVÉ :* Quelqu'un peut il me donner la valeur  "branch" dans son fichier autoupdate.cfg de la stable ? (2ème ligne)
*EDIT 2 :* Trouvé la bonne valeur est _release_

Désolé pour le monologue. Problème résolu. (@un admin, libre à toi de supprimer ce post ou de le laisser, ça peut servir si quelqu'un à le même problème.. Ou pas)

----------


## ze_droopy

Mise à jour
https://github.com/zedroopy/DCS_Radi...eases/tag/v0.6

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello les gens !

J'aurais un p'tit avis à vous demander. J'ai un vieil écran DELL 24" (1920 x 1200) et je voudrai m'offrir un écran plus grand (Plutôt que faire de la VR) pour aller avec mon TrackIR.

J'envisage celui-là : ASUS ROG PG348Q

Ma config a 2 ans, et elle est suffisamment bien dimensionnée pour cet écran je pense :
- Intel Core i7 8700K TRAY
- 32 Go de RAM
- MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Armor OC - 11 Go

Usage principal sur DCS (Pour ça que je pose la question ici). Vous en pensez quoi ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Chaussette

> Hello les gens !
> 
> J'aurais un p'tit avis à vous demander. J'ai un vieil écran DELL 24" (1920 x 1200) et je voudrai m'offrir un écran plus grand (Plutôt que faire de la VR) pour aller avec mon TrackIR.
> 
> J'envisage celui-là : ASUS ROG PG348Q
> 
> Ma config a 2 ans, et elle est suffisamment bien dimensionnée pour cet écran je pense :
> - Intel Core i7 8700K TRAY
> - 32 Go de RAM
> ...


Large ! J'ai la même config et je joue en 4K.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Cool !! Merci  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

Je suis sur l'install de SRS. A t'on déjà l'adresse du serveur ? Si oui, quelqu'un peut il me l'envoyer en mp ?
Merci

----------


## Qiou87

> (Plutôt que faire de la VR)


Juste comme ça, t'as déjà testé DCS en VR? Ou même un simu de vol en VR? Parce que bon, c'est une claque. Pas genre "je passe d'un 24p à un 27p waouh", non, plutôt genre "avant j'allais au travail en transports en commun, désormais j'ai une Bentley avec un chauffeur". 

Après on est d'accord qu'un grand écran, c'est agréable pour pleins de trucs (bosser, surfer, des vidéos, etc.) mais jouer à un simu en VR, que ce soit de voitures ou d'avions, ça change tout. Je suis incapable de jouer à un jeu d'avion ou de voiture en 2D maintenant. Le seul truc légèrement handicapant c'est le spotting des avions ennemis, mais je suppose qu'un truc de plus haute def que mon Rift S s'en sortirait mieux. Et ceux qui disaient que les cockpits étaient pas lisibles, c'était valable sur les anciens casques. La nouvelle gen (Rift S, Index, Reverb...) est totalement lisible. Je dis plus à ma femme "je vais jouer 1h", je lui dis "je vais voler 1h". C'est vraiment l'impression que ça donne.

Voilà, c'était les 5min pro-VR. Je suis un converti assez récent (janvier), et je m'en veux juste d'un truc: pas avoir sauté le pas avant.  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis sur l'install de SRS. A t'on déjà l'adresse du serveur ? Si oui, quelqu'un peut il me l'envoyer en mp ?
> Merci


Même question. Je pense qu'on va se retrouver sur le TS ce soir à 21h et qu'on aura l'adresse du serveur SRS dessus?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah je suis assez d'accord pour la VR, mais c'est ma femme qui veut pas  ::):

----------


## yuushiro

> Je suis sur l'install de SRS. A t'on déjà l'adresse du serveur ? Si oui, quelqu'un peut il me l'envoyer en mp ?
> Merci


La dernière fois que l'on a fait des tests, c'est Flappie qui hostait aussi le serveur SRS en même temps que le serveur DCS. Il avait donné l'adresse en même temps que les informations pour joindre le serveur DCS, je pense que l'on procédera de la même façon ce soir.

----------


## Ranger 28

Ca marche.
Par contre, c'est un sacré sac de noeuds pour moi malgré le wiki. Donc j'espère ne pas faire de boulettes et que ça marchera ce soir...

----------


## plon

Ne t'inquiète pas, ça va marcher  ::):  (Normalement).
Tu peux aller faire quelques tests sur des serveurs en ligne si tu veux essayer ta config.
Regarde les fréquences données sur le serveur, l'adresse du serveur SRS si besoin (SRS se lance et se connecte tout seul dès que tu rentres sur une bonne majorité des serveurs DCS).

Hop tu mets la bonne fréquence sur ta radio, tu utilises ton bouton PTT correspondant et tu lances un très sobre mais efficace « radio check ». Si on te répond t'as tout bon.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Voilà, c'était les 5min pro-VR. Je suis un converti assez récent (janvier), et je m'en veux juste d'un truc: pas avoir sauté le pas avant.


J'hésite à franchir le pas. Tu as quoi comme configuration pour y jouer?

----------


## Ranger 28

> Ne t'inquiète pas, ça va marcher  (Normalement).
> Tu peux aller faire quelques tests sur des serveurs en ligne si tu veux essayer ta config.
> Regarde les fréquences données sur le serveur, l'adresse du serveur SRS si besoin (SRS se lance et se connecte tout seul dès que tu rentres sur une bonne majorité des serveurs DCS).
> 
> Hop tu mets la bonne fréquence sur ta radio, tu utilises ton bouton PTT correspondant et tu lances un très sobre mais efficace « radio check ». Si on te répond t'as tout bon.


Merci m'sieur ! Je file tester ça de suite !

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Ca marche.
> Par contre, c'est un sacré sac de noeuds pour moi malgré le wiki. Donc j'espère ne pas faire de boulettes et que ça marchera ce soir...


Ce que tu peux faire c'est te créer un serveur srs en local et voir déjà si cela marche.

----------


## sentepu

J'ai un serveur SRS de prêt au cas ou pour ce soir.
Depuis quelques versions si le serveur DCS est configuré pour, la connexion au serveur SRS est automatique.

Je vous conseil de binder Radio 1 et Radio 2 pour switcher facilement puis celle de push to talk.

----------


## Flappie

C'est gentil, merci, mais je vais hoster SRS.
Je n'ai pas encore activé la connexion automatique, on verra ça plus tard si la sauce prend.

----------


## plon

> J'hésite à franchir le pas. Tu as quoi comme configuration pour y jouer?


Je vais te faire un petit retour d'expérience :

• J'ai eu un *Rift CV1* à l'époque ma machine était un I7 3770k et une GTX980 avec 16Go de RAM.

Alors, je vole beaucoup - mais pas exclusivement - sur des hélicos. Pour faire court j'alternais en VR et écran.
- VR : Effet wahou indéniable, surtout en hélico ou on ressent le moindre déplacement de la machine bien plus précisément et c'est indéniable pour moi que l'engin est bien plus facile à piloter. L'inconvénient majeur avec le CV1 : boudu (comme on dit par chez moi) que c'est moche !!! Bouillie de pixels, instruments pas faciles à lire surtout si tu connais pas bien l'appareil. Je te parle pas d'aller repérer des unités au sol et encore moins en l'air, et surtout tu peux pas voir dans quelle position ils sont, et encore moins les reconnaître...) Pas jouable sur du WW2 parce que les appareils ne sont pas identifiables de loin.
- Écran : Effet wahou indéniable (après une session VR) Qu'est ce que c'est beau ! Et les instruments sont lisibles ! Mais beaucoup moins immersif.

• Puis je suis passé au *HP Reverb* après maintes lectures de retours d'utilisateurs et je suis maintenant sur un I9 9900k, RTX 2080 et 32 Go de RAM.
- VR : Pour faire simple, il n'est rien que je voyais sur mon écran que je ne puisse pas voir dans le casque (Test ultime : les instruments du F14 sont tous lisibles !). Effet wahou ici aussi, mais ça reste beau. Je ne joue plus qu'en VR !
- Écran : je ne repasse sur écran que lorsque j'apprends un appareil, documentation sur un deuxième écran. C'est tout !

L'inconvénient majeur aujourd'hui c'est que la VR sur l'open beta est toute pétée. Là ou je tourne à 45 FPS minimum en permanence sans aucun slutter avec un niveau de détail plutôt élevé et du MSAA en 2x sur la stable, je me retrouve à 20~30 FPS max avec tout au mini et un slutter de fou, des gros freeze, des gros ralentissements. Injouable...

Sinon, rien à dire côté immersion, c'est le jour et la nuit, chaque première fois dans un nouveau cockpit est une belle claque ! Après faut aimer se couper du monde, ce qui n'est pas toujours évident.

Bref je reste en VR ! (Sur la stable en attendant qu'ils aient résolu les gros problèmes de perf sur l'open beta).

En attendant Vulkan sur DCS aussi. Ça peut être salvateur niveau perf. La différence pour moi sur X-plane est folle ! Sur écran et en VR c'est le jour est la nuit ! J'ai poussé tous les taquets de x-plane à fond y compris les reflets sur l'eau et ça passe (bon c'est limite...) en VR sur des zones pas trop peuplée en objets... En revenant à la raison sur les réglages, c'est fluidissime !

En gros : pour la VR, selon moi toujours, vaut mieux taper dans de hautes résolutions que tout le reste (FOV, controlleurs etc.) si tu utilise ton casque pour la simu. (Le reverb est à prioiri le mieux placé pour ça, le tracking marche très bien si tu as un peu de lumière dans la pièce.) Pour le reste des jeux (Half Life Alyx, Boneworks, c'est un peu moins confortable que le rift mais ça marche.

Voilà !

----------


## Jimjim13

> C'est gentil, merci, mais je vais hoster SRS.
> Je n'ai pas encore activé la connexion automatique, on verra ça plus tard si la sauce prend.


As tu réussi à résoudre le conflit Srs entre le serveur dédié et le client Dcs ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui. En fait, l'installeur de SRS ajoute ses scripts dans toutes les versions installées, y compris dans le serveur DCS dédié. Donc j'avais deux "clients" DCS qui se disputaient mon serveur SRS.  ::P: 
J'ai viré les scripts sur mon serveur DCS dédié, et le problème a disparu.

----------


## Jimjim13

Cool ^^

----------


## yuushiro

@Flappie: J'ai pris le module AV8B et c'est un avion vraiment sympa. Le TGP déroute un peu par contre, pas de notion de lock, et il y a pas mal de chose à faire pour LSR correctement

J'ai fait le test sur le laser.
En partant du sol, j'ai le code par défaut 1111. 
En vol, j'ai changé pour un 1588, les bombes ont bien été guidées sur la cible (bon j'avais oublié de changer le FUZE de SAFE vers T IN donc j'ai pas eu la détonation, mais en F6 la bombe a bien impacté le T-90).
Reste à tester sur le MAV

----------


## Flappie

> En partant du sol, j'ai le code par défaut 1111. 
> En vol, j'ai changé pour un 1588, les bombes ont bien été guidées sur la cible (bon j'avais oublié de changer le FUZE de SAFE vers T IN donc j'ai pas eu la détonation, mais en F6 la bombe a bien impacté le T-90).
> Reste à tester sur le MAV


Je confirme, j'ai pu refaire un test récemment et on peut changer le code de la bombe en vol (c'est de la triche, mais ça peut faciliter nos missions quand on se dispute un même code laser).

Content que l'appareil te plaise ! On sent que le TGP a été adapté après coup : c'est beaucoup plus facile de contrôler le DMT qui est, lui, indissociable de l'avion. Mais une fois qu'on a chopé le coup de main avec le TGP, c'est du tout bon.

----------


## Qiou87

> J'hésite à franchir le pas. Tu as quoi comme configuration pour y jouer?


Ryzen 5 2600X, 32GB de ram, RTX 2070 SUPER. Le jeu tourne fluide (45fps mini) en toute circonstance, le seul truc où je me suis limité sur les détails ce sont les arbres je crois. On est d'accord que c'est une config récente et plutôt costaud.

J'ai pris un Rift S à l'époque pour le côté polyvalent, je voulais tester différents trucs (y compris VTOL VR, mais pas encore eu le temps). Maintenant ma zone pour jouer debout est envahie par le parc de jeu de la petite donc je suis obligé de rester assis sagement à mon bureau (ou à tout déménager dans le salon), et finalement je ponce exclusivement DCS et Dirt Rally 2.0 en VR. J'aurai ptet dû prendre le Reverb pour la déf supplémentaire, mais le Rift S est confortable, tout est lisible dans les cockpits. Y'a un petit zoom VR 2x pratique dans DCS que j'ai sous le petit doigt sur le HOTAS quand je veux pas m'avancer physiquement.

Par exemple j'avais lu que c'était dur d'apponter dans DCS. Bah j'ai mangé 1x le Stennis au début (quand tu sors de 30h de vol exclusivement sur Mirage, passer sur un F/A-18 ça fait bizarre). Depuis j'ai dû réussir 10 appontages avec 70% de réussite du premier coup et 100% du 2e coup. Le plus dur c'est de repérer le bateau, mais après grâce à la VR je trouve que je peux beaucoup mieux piloter aux fesses. L'expérience est top et j'ai hâte de voir le Supercarrier en VR, c'est typiquement un module d'immersion. Juste un peu inquiet pour mes perfs, je reste en stable jusqu'ici (ce que dit plon, l'OB tue les perfs).

Et pour ta femme, ça j'y peux rien.  ::P:  La mienne était pas chaude mais comme on a défini des soirées VR (je suis seul dans ma bulle, elle se met un truc que j'aime pas forcément à la TV) et des soirées à deux. C'est pas vraiment pire que de passer 2h complètement immergé dans un RPG avec le casque audio sur les oreilles. Le seul truc c'est que je ne joue en VR que quand la petite est couchée, donc 1-2h par soir.

----------


## Jokletox

Peut-être dispo ce soir en 18 mais pas sûr !

----------


## frostphoenyx

> @Flappie: J'ai pris le module AV8B et c'est un avion vraiment sympa. Le TGP déroute un peu par contre, pas de notion de lock, et il y a pas mal de chose à faire pour LSR correctement
> 
> J'ai fait le test sur le laser.
> En partant du sol, j'ai le code par défaut 1111. 
> En vol, j'ai changé pour un 1588, les bombes ont bien été guidées sur la cible (bon j'avais oublié de changer le FUZE de SAFE vers T IN donc j'ai pas eu la détonation, mais en F6 la bombe a bien impacté le T-90).
> Reste à tester sur le MAV


Oui ça marche avec les MAVs.

----------


## patxiea66

Bonsoir, du coup concernant la version de DCS il me semble que quand on est en Open Beta il n'y a pas de soucis pour rejoindre un serveur en release non?
Et deuxième question quelle est l'adresse de votre serveur TS/discord ainsi que DCS? merci

----------


## ze_droopy

C'était un mini patch pour starforce. J'ai vérifié et malheureusement la stable et la beta ne sont pas dans la même version.

----------


## patxiea66

ça marche et bien je vais vite changer la version merci.

----------


## Flappie

> Bonsoir, du coup concernant la version de DCS il me semble que quand on est en Open Beta il n'y a pas de soucis pour rejoindre un serveur en release non?
> Et deuxième question quelle est l'adresse de votre serveur TS/discord ainsi que DCS? merci


Les versions sont seulement identiques lorsque la stable "rattrape" la beta. Il fut un temps où ça arrivait tous les 15 jours, mais ce temps est manifestement résolu.

Tu peux à tout moment vérifier l'état de chaque branche à cette adresse : https://updates.digitalcombatsimulator.com/
Je t'envoie un MP avec les coordonnées du Teamspeak.


A tous, je vais lancer une mission de test vers 20h40 pour que ceux qui le souhaitent puissent tester leur conf SRS. Il y aura des appareils HOT (pour gagner du temps) et COLD (pour réviser l'allumage des différentes radios).

Pour rappel, ce soir on a un invité, Calahan, qui assurera le rôle de contrôleur aérien. Ça se passera sur SRS. Les réfractaires pourront rester sur le TS, et je ferai le relais autant que faire se peut.

----------


## Flappie

Voici le Tacview de la soirée.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Dusty, je sais pourquoi les 2000 nous ont abattu : on leur a mangé 2 Foxbat sous le nez.  :^_^:

----------


## Liliann

On peut observer de très belle esquive de la part des 2000 sur Tacview !



Sinon petit retour de ma première soirée avec vous. J'ai pas grands de chose à dire mise à part que j'ai beaucoup apprécié l'ambiance et que je reviendrai volontiers la semaine prochaine !  :;):

----------


## KuroNyra

> On peut observer de très belle esquive de la part des 2000 sur Tacview !
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...15/unknown.png
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...52/unknown.png
> 
> Sinon petit retour de ma première soirée avec vous. J'ai pas grands de chose à dire mise à part que j'ai beaucoup apprécié l'ambiance et que je reviendrai volontiers la semaine prochaine !


ça a été un plaisir de voler avec toi! Peut-être que je maitriserais le mirage suffisament bien pour voler avec toi mardi prochain!  ::): 

Au fait, comment je peux enregistrer et voir la tacview? J'aimerais bien voir comment ça s'est déroulé de mon côté. Je me souviens d'un beau splash sur un MIG en début de partie.

----------


## Liliann

> ça a été un plaisir de voler avec toi! Peut-être que je maitriserais le mirage suffisament bien pour voler avec toi mardi prochain! 
> 
> Au fait, comment je peux enregistrer et voir la tacview? J'aimerais bien voir comment ça s'est déroulé de mon côté. Je me souviens d'un beau splash sur un MIG en début de partie.


Tu peux télécharger le fichier qu'à envoyer Flappie et l'ouvrir via Tacview. Une fois dans le logiciel il suffit de te trouver dans un menu déroulant en haut à gauche et de sélectionner l'avion en bas. Et là tu pourras te suivre tout au long de la mission  :;):

----------


## KuroNyra

> Tu peux télécharger le fichier qu'à envoyer Flappie et l'ouvrir via Tacview. Une fois dans le logiciel il suffit de te trouver dans un menu déroulant en haut à gauche et de sélectionner l'avion en bas. Et là tu pourras te suivre tout au long de la mission


Mais c'est un logiciel a part? Qui peut s'ouvrir sans passer par DCS World?

----------


## Liliann

> Mais c'est un logiciel a part? Qui peut s'ouvrir sans passer par DCS World?


Non c'est un logiciel à part. https://www.tacview.net/documentation/dcs/fr/

----------


## Tugais

> Bon le harrier avec 14 GBU-12, on ne peut effectivement pas faire un décollage vertical. On est trop lourd





> […]C'est ce qui fait tout le sel du Harrier : il est super efficace sur le terrain, mais il faut bien choisir ses emports afin de 1/ ne pas se crasher au décollage, 2/ traiter un maximum de cibles, 3/ conserver un peu de carburant pour apponter à peu près sereinement.


Sinon il y a aussi la possibilité de prendre une quantité bien moins importante de kéro pour décoller avec un ravitaillement obligatoire sur le trajet menant à l'objectif. C'est sympa également de faire un ravitaillement en vol avant de rejoindre les autres packages au point de rendez-vous avant de frapper ses cibles.

----------


## Flappie

> *Oui* c'est un logiciel à part. https://www.tacview.net/documentation/dcs/fr/


Fixed.  :B): 
Repassez voler quand vous voulez.  ::): 




> Sinon il y a aussi la possibilité de prendre une quantité bien moins importante de kéro pour décoller avec un ravitaillement obligatoire sur le trajet menant à l'objectif. C'est sympa également de faire un ravitaillement en vol avant de rejoindre les autres packages au point de rendez-vous avant de frapper ses cibles.


C'est vrai, mais je n'ai jamais pris mon pied en ravito en 2000 tant je galère, et j'ai cru comprendre que c'était bien plus pénible en Harrier.
Il faudra bien que je le tente un jour.

En parlant de ça, Sébum et Nico disaient hier que les ravitailleurs étaient très limités en carburant. Il n'y a pas moyen de changer le volume de leur cuve dans un Lua côté serveur ?

----------


## Flappie

A part ça, j'aimerais bien avoir vos retours sur notre essai SRS. J'ai entendu dire que la fréquence 305 était galère à configurer. OK mais pour quel appareil ? De mon côté, j'ai apprécié l'expérience même si c'était vraiment le bordel côté fréquences (pardon !  ::ninja:: ).


Un grand merci à Nico pour la mission. Je ne sais pas pour la CAS, mais la CAP était... sportive !

----------


## Qiou87

Oh pu**ain les vagues de Mig29 qui débarquent comme ça pépère alors que t’as 2/4 Mirages en ravito  ::lol::  c’était tout sauf ennuyeux! J’ai fait plus de kills que les soirs précédents mais fini 3x au tapis aussi. Une belle soirée!

Sur SRS c’était top sur l’immersion. Juste un peu bordélique sur les fréquences AWACS et Guard car une fois tout le monde sur la 251 t’entends les calls automatiques au lieu d’entendre les alliés. Ah et faut que je regarde mais j’ai peut-être fait un TK au fox2, confondu un F16 avec un Foxbat et en voyant passer la carcasse j’ai eu un mauvais pressentiment...  ::unsure:: 

EDIT: après visionnage du TacView (pas long car ça plante systématiquement chez moi  ::sad:: ) j'ai pas fait de blue-on-blue! Ouf! C'était bien un Mig25 qui ressemblait à un F16. 6 kills, ma meilleure soirée entre canards.  :Cigare:  Faut dire que ça manquait pas de cibles.  ::lol::

----------


## war-p

Soirée très moyenne pour moi, impossible de savoir qui étaient les gentils, et qui étaient les méchants, j'avais seulement que quelques avions en vert, tout le reste en jaune, du coup et bien je me suis fait eu par un 29  ::ninja::  
Ensuite je reviens (après 1/4 d'h de démarrage et 1/4d'h de nav, tien d'ailleurs c'était compliqué de faire de la cap alors qu'il fallait avoir plein de kero pour faire l'aller retour, un ou deux Texaco, ça aurait été top  :;):  ) là je vois, allez une vingtaine de fichiers sur mon radar, là aussi, aucun avions défini comme hostile, mais d'après les positions et le direction ainsi que les indications de l'awacs du jeu, j'en prend 2 et je shoot, j'ai jamais su si j'avais touché parceque je me suis fait abattre par tux à ce moment là...
Donc bref, assez compliqué, pas de coordination, avec des gens sur srs et d'autres sur teamspeak c'était très compliqué surtout pour savoir si faisait quoi, par défaut j'avais un F18 avec un setup pour faire du sead, pas possible de savoir quel avion était prévu pour faire quoi, du coup je sais pas si les weapoints étaient ceux pour faire de la cap. Et évidemment pas de gci humain dans ses ( ça aurait été cool de l'avoir en parallèle sur ts), voilà, maintenant je pense que c'était ma dernière soirée avec vous avant un bout de temps (à voir mais bon) parce que là, j'ai un truc qui arrive et qui va bien m'occuper les prochains mois/années  ::love::

----------


## frostphoenyx

Un gosse ?  ::trollface::

----------


## war-p

Oui.

----------


## Qiou87

Féloches! Mais t'inquiète passé les premières semaines/mois ça finit quand même par dormir. La mienne (8 mois) fait 12h par nuit, ça ne m'empêche donc absolument pas de rejoindre les canards le mardi après qu'elle soit couchée. Tu verras bien!

Question: combien de canards du mardi n'ont pas la carte Golfe persique? Ce serait cool de s'y faire une mission de temps en temps pour varier, autant les paysages que les scénarios/adversaires.

----------


## war-p

Et bien du coup moi je l'ai pas PG  ::ninja::

----------


## Papanowel

Avant tout, merci pour la mission, c'était également une première avec vous.

Un peu frustré pour ma part, je me suis fait abattre deux fois sans avoir largué une seule GBU (respectivement par un su17 et un mig 25).

Cependant, ça m'a permis de voir que je manque encore cruellement d'expérience sur le Viper.

J'espère être un peu plus au point lors de la prochaine soirée.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Féloches! Mais t'inquiète passé les premières semaines/mois ça finit quand même par dormir. La mienne (8 mois) fait 12h par nuit, ça ne m'empêche donc absolument pas de rejoindre les canards le mardi après qu'elle soit couchée. Tu verras bien!
> 
> Question: combien de canards du mardi n'ont pas la carte Golfe persique? Ce serait cool de s'y faire une mission de temps en temps pour varier, autant les paysages que les scénarios/adversaires.


Tu peux le savoir en regardant le google doc en OP.

----------


## Bacab

Très bonne soirée, comme d'habitude ! La mission était complexe puisqu'il y avait beaucoup de mondes des 2 cotés en l'air et parce que le Tarawa était assez éloigné du front mais on s'en est pas trop mal sorti. J'ai été descendu finalement au R-60 par un MiG-29. La faute à l'effet tunnel : concentré pour trouver une cible au DMT je n'ai pas prêté suffisamment attention au RWR (qui a hurlé toute la soirée, maudit bug !) et j'ai été abattu pendant ma passe. Sur le coup je n'ai pas compris ce qu'il se passait : je n'ai eu ni choc, ni alarme dans le cockpit donc je pensais ne pas avoir été touché mais juste après avoir tiré mon 3é Maverick j'ai eu une "weapon malfunction" suivi d'un arrêt moteur complet et d'une panne hydraulique et en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour dire keskispace ? j'étais accroché à mon parachute.
J'aime bien SRS même si j'ai eu quelques problèmes pendant mon rampstart : SRS ne voyait plus mon throttle et il a fallu que je reparamètre les touches et le périphérique pour que ça refonctionne. Sur TS je ne peux pas baisser le volume d'un canal comme je le souhaite pour me concentrer sur les communications d'un ailier ce que permet SRS et ça c'est un plus. Le fait que je puisse utiliser les boutons du Warthog avec SRS aussi c'est cool, ça m'évite d'avoir à aller prendre ma souris pour parler.
Merci à Flappie, et Empnicolas pour le host, le relais et la mission !

----------


## Badong

Yooo, merci pour la mission !

Cétait fun dans l'ensemble, mais je pense que les comms étaient pas tip-top. Est-ce qu'on avait un awacs humain hier ou pas finalement ? Pendant une bonne moitié de la mission on m'a répété oui sur la fréquence 128 mais j'avais pas beaucoup de réponse  ::ninja::  Et puis cétait vite le bordel dans les airs avec autant de cap. Des trainées de partout, des départs missiles non annoncés donc au loin quand tu vois une fumée se séparer d'une autre tu paniques haha
A un moment je me dirigeais vers la zone et d'un coup, 4 bogeys qui popent juste à côté, le merge fut rapide  ::XD:: 

Mias bon, je me suis quand même bien amusé   :;):

----------


## plon

Ce fut une bonne soirée, même si je me suis senti un peu seul en hélico. À voir le tacview, c'était bien plus calme au raz des paquerettes... Merci Nico et Flappie encore une fois pour le temps passé à nous preparer cette mission !

----------


## Empnicolas

> A part ça, j'aimerais bien avoir vos retours sur notre essai SRS. J'ai entendu dire que la fréquence 305 était galère à configurer. OK mais pour quel appareil ? De mon côté, j'ai apprécié l'expérience même si c'était vraiment le bordel côté fréquences (pardon ! ).


Assez hostile à SRS, au final ca ne s'est pas trop mal passé mais faut vraiment qu'on fixe des des fréquences car hier je ne savais pas si on était sur le 305,304,128,251 ! 




> Ensuite je reviens (après 1/4 d'h de démarrage et 1/4d'h de nav, tien d'ailleurs c'était compliqué de faire de la cap alors qu'il fallait avoir plein de kero pour faire l'aller retour, un ou deux Texaco, ça aurait été top  )


Effectivement il manquait du ravitailleur, mais quand j'en mets, personne ne les utilise et vous aviez Maykop pour vous ravitailler en carburant prêt de la ligne de front




> j'avais un F18 avec un setup pour faire du sead, pas possible de savoir quel avion était prévu pour faire quoi, du coup je sais pas si les weapoints étaient ceux pour faire de la cap.


Tu aurait écouté en début de mission, j'ai dis que j'avais mis un emport pour chaque avion mais que vous pouviez le modifier (j'ai même énuméré les emport par avions de mémoire) et j'ai également précisé que tout le mond eavait les mpepe waypoint mais j'avais plus l'impression de parler dans le vide qu'autre chose. En plus je devais refaire un briefing une fois la mission lancée en vue F-10 mais la encore c'était tellement le bordel que j'ai rien fait du coup impossible de faire des commentaire oraux bien insistant sur les grosses attaques russes ou encore le fonctionnement du systeme de défense sol-air dans la zone.




> je pense que c'était ma dernière soirée avec vous avant un bout de temps (à voir mais bon) parce que là, j'ai un truc qui arrive et qui va bien m'occuper les prochains mois/années


C'est bien comme ca on pourra repasser sur le golf persique (mais à voir qui l'a et ne l'a pas chez les nouveau) et quitter le caucase  :Gerbe:

----------


## war-p

> Assez hostile à SRS, au final ca ne s'est pas trop mal passé mais faut vraiment qu'on fixe des des fréquences car hier je ne savais pas si on était sur le 305,304,128,251 ! 
> 
> 
> Effectivement il manquait du ravitailleur, mais quand j'en mets, personne ne les utilise et vous aviez Maykop pour vous ravitailler en carburant prêt de la ligne de front
> 
> 
> Tu aurait écouté en début de mission, j'ai dis que j'avais mis un emport pour chaque avion mais que vous pouviez le modifier (j'ai même énuméré les emport par avions de mémoire) et j'ai également précisé que tout le mond eavait les mpepe waypoint mais j'avais plus l'impression de parler dans le vide qu'autre chose. En plus je devais refaire un briefing une fois la mission lancée en vue F-10 mais la encore c'était tellement le bordel que j'ai rien fait!
> 
> 
> C'est bien comme ca on pourra repasser sur le golf persique (mais à voir qui l'a et ne l'a pas chez les nouveau) et quitter le caucase


Je savais pour l'emport, par contre j'étais pas sûr pour les waypoints vu comment c'était le bordel (surtout les gens qui ne répondent pas quand on fait un raygun...  :tired: )

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je savais pour l'emport, par contre j'étais pas sûr pour les waypoints vu comment c'était le bordel (surtout les gens qui ne répondent pas quand on fait un raygun... )


Hier c'etait intéressante mais trop le bordel en début de mission, quand on est aussi nombeux, faut s'imposer une discipline sinon on dirait une cours de récréation.

Et félicitation pour le le/la war-pette ^^

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Vous avez testé le "contrôle aérien" du coup ?

----------


## war-p

> Hier c'etait intéressante mais trop le bordel en début de mission, quand on est aussi nombeux, faut s'imposer une discipline sinon on dirait une cours de récréation.
> 
> Et félicitation pour le le/la war-pette ^^


Merci  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Vous avez testé le "contrôle aérien" du coup ?


Aux abonnés absents je crois. Ca s'est fini avec l'AWACS du jeu. Le contrôleur humain aurait peut-être aidé car on était globalement tous dans la même zone. La mission est très bien je trouve, mais on était peut-être trop dans le même secteur. Je peux juste dire qu'en 2000 avec l'ennemi qui utilisait ses brouilleurs, c'était extrêmement compliqué. On pouvait locker qu'en visual quasiment, heureusement l'IFF est facile sur cet appareil (le gros A dans le HUD). La semaine dernière était plus facile car on était séparés (10 de chaque côté) et on se marchait moins sur les pieds. Mais c'est pas une critique envers l'orga hein, je sais que vous faites un boulot de dingue et j'en suis reconnaissant, et je me suis marré hier soir (même si j'ai beaucoup attendu que mon INS s'aligne après avoir respawn  ::P: ). Faut peut-être juste se répartir sur une plus grande zone quand on dépasse les 15 dans le même camp.

----------


## partizan

Tout à fait Qiou, le Tac View le traduit bien avec la masse d'appareils autour de Krasno. 
A 20+, ce serait optimal d'avoir 2 zones un peu éloignées pour mieux se répartir. (exemple : krasno (pour le groupe aéronaval / mineralne pour le groupe terre).
Assez hilarant ce tacview d'ailleurs, avec des pops de groupe red composés de 14 appareils. 
Je comprends mieux ma panique totale >  c'est un bug de mon rwr ou c'est la vraie SA   :^_^: 

Pour SRS, ma seule remarque c'est d'éviter une commune (251) qui soit sur l'awacs. 
J'avais noté la 305 au dernier moment mais pas forcément tout le monde. 

Pour son utilité, je suis encore plus convaincu après hier que cela permet d'organiser une patrouille de 4 au milieu d'une comao de 20+ sans faire exploser le cerveau.

Dusty a fait une suggestion pour soulager les créateurs de missions > débarquer à 20+ sur un blue flag pour rouler sur l'adversaire ^^

Belle nouvelle Warp ! Tu verras que si on arrives a concilier vol et reproduction, tu y arriveras aussi  :;):

----------


## KuroNyra

Excellente soirée de mon côté également. Pas mal de contact, mon écran radar devenait fou et je servais d'oeil aux Mirages qui avaient une portée moins bonne que moi. J'ai aussi pu constater la taille monstrueuse du SU-27 en comparaison des Mirages et F-16.
Franchement impressionnant.

J'ai également réussi à splasher quelques cibles, mais me suis fais avoir 3 fois de mon côté.

----------


## Flappie

> voilà, maintenant je pense que c'était ma dernière soirée avec vous avant un bout de temps (à voir mais bon) parce que là, j'ai un truc qui arrive et qui va bien m'occuper les prochains mois/années


Félicitations !




> Avant tout, merci pour la mission, c'était également une première avec vous.
> 
> Un peu frustré pour ma part, je me suis fait abattre deux fois sans avoir largué une seule GBU (respectivement par un su17 et un mig 25).
> 
> Cependant, ça m'a permis de voir que je manque encore cruellement d'expérience sur le Viper.


Désolé, on n'a pas eu le temps de faire un briefing comme le dit Nicolas. Cela nous aurait permis de savoir quelle zone couvrir en prirorité. Au lieu de ça, on (la CAP) s'est jetés sur les hordes d'ennemis sans gestion des priorités.




> Assez hostile à SRS, au final ca ne s'est pas trop mal passé mais faut vraiment qu'on fixe des des fréquences car hier je ne savais pas si on était sur le 305,304,128,251 !


On m'a dit "le 305, c'est compliqué pour tel appareil", donc j'ai dit "passez à la 251". Après on m'a dit très justement "mais on veut pas l'AWACS humain et l'IA sur le même canal", donc j'ai indiqué le, euh... je ne sais plus. Ensuite Dusty m'a dit qu'en canal global, il valait mieux utiliser la VHF qui porte bien plus loin, donc j'ai dit "on passe sur la 128". Puis quand on a compris qu'on n'aurait pas d'AWACS humain, j'ai invité les gens à reprendre la 251. Au moment, on ne pourra pas faire pire qu'hier !  :^_^: 

Je vais continuer de travailler sur mon tableau avec Dusty pour trouver les bonnes fréquences. Ensuite on mettra les bons presets dans les appareils.




> Je savais pour l'emport, par contre j'étais pas sûr pour les waypoints vu comment c'était le bordel (surtout les gens qui ne répondent pas quand on fait un raygun... )


Je ne crois pas avoir entendu tes Raygun, ni sur TS, ni dans SRS (128 et 251). 




> Vous avez testé le "contrôle aérien" du coup ?





> Aux abonnés absents je crois. Ca s'est fini avec l'AWACS du jeu.


Je confirme, je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles de Calahan, mais ce n'est pas grave : nous avons balbutié sur SRS, donc ce n'était pas vraiment le moment d'en rajouter une couche, et il n'aurait peut-être pas aimé l'expérience de son côté.




> Pour SRS, ma seule remarque c'est d'éviter une commune (251) qui soit sur l'awacs. 
> [...]
> Dusty a fait une suggestion pour soulager les créateurs de missions > débarquer à 20+ sur un blue flag pour rouler sur l'adversaire ^^


Hélas, la dernière fois que je me suis connecté à BlueFlag (il y a un mois ou deux), c'était toujours la galère pour se slotter. Mais ça vaut le coup de retenter, on ne sait jamais.




> Excellente soirée de mon côté également. Pas mal de contact, mon écran radar devenait fou et je servais d'oeil aux Mirages qui avaient une portée moins bonne que moi.


Héhé, je fais pareil avec le puissant radar du F-14B. C'est assez gratifiant de jouer les madame Irma, en annonçant à l'avance tout ce qui va nous tomber sur la couenne.

----------


## partizan

@Kuro, si tu peux, regardes le tac view.
Tu verras que tu pourras optimiser tes tirs missiles. 
Notamment en évitant de tirer sur des appareils qui ont déjà fait demi-tour alors qu'ils ne sont pas dans la zone où le missile est assuré de rattraper le bandit.
Je ne connais pas le radar du 27 mais sur le 2000 on connait le cap suivi par le bogey et le meilleur moment pour tirer et assurer son kill. Si tu trouves les mêmes indications sur ton appareil, tu vas augmenter ton ratio.
Fais aussi attention a ne pas trop tirer en ayant des appareils alliés entre toi et les bandits... en te décalant latéralement par exemple.
Tant que ce sont des missiles fox1 et que tu es sûr de ton coup pourquoi pas, mais n'oublies pas qu'un fox2 prend tout ce qui passe > idéal pour du blue on blue  ::P: 

Pour Blue flag, toutes les maps sont dispo... dont PG  ::siffle::

----------


## ze_droopy

Effectivement c'était sportif hier soir!
Pas de temps mort, mais aussi beaucoup de confusion, avec 20+ appareils qui se tournent autour.
L'IA omnipotente distingue facilement les bleus des rouges, elle aura toujours cet avantage. Nous il va falloir s'organiser.
J'espère avec un contrôleur de chasse en plus! Mais il faut savoir faire sans.
J'ai vu qu'il y avait de plus en plus de vols en formation, c'est en bonne voie  :;): .

Pour les fréquences, l'UHF sert a l'interpatrouille, et la VHF sert de conférence générale tactique, car elle porte plus loin à puissance égale.
Donc sur l'UHF, on annonce les tirs missiles (fox et SAM), les directives patrouille (radar, brouilleur, formation, infos SA).
Sur la VHF, on annonce les raygun/buddy spike, les detections qui intéressent tout le monde... Et sinon on laisse parler le contrôleur.

On sera mieux rodé sur la prochaine, avec des presets briefés, ça devrait faciliter la mise en route compliquée d'hier soir.

----------


## Ranger 28

Merci pour la mission d'hier soir.
Super sportif au point que j'ai laissé tomber la CAS après m'être fais descendre deux fois pour passer en CAP. CAP galère avec quasiment tous les sports radars qui restaient blancs. Impossible de savoir qui est qui jusqu'à ce que tout d'un coup les couleurs apparaissent.
J'ai vu sur le tacview que j'ai justement abattu un F-18 pendant cette phase. Toutes mes excuses...

Côté radio, effectivement c'était un poil le bazar, mais je pense qu'en prenant le temps de s'y habituer et de le manipuler, SRS sera un très bon outil à utiliser.
Je suis d'ailleurs intéressé si quelqu'un a un peu de temps pour me brieffer un peu plus sur les radios. J'avoue que ce n'est pas mon fort.

Dans un autre registre, j'ai pas mal de dispo pour voler, donc si certains veulent de la compagnie, je vole les apm de 15h à 18h et soirées de 21h jusque vers 0h00.

Encore merci à tous ceux qui se cassent la tête pour organiser tout ça.

----------


## partizan

Purée c'est vraiment saignant sur le tacview... sur la dernière vague il y a 20 bandits en même temps...  :haha:  Je n'aurai pas aimé endosser le rôle d''Awacs humain...

A noter l'efficacité du tout premier groupe de Mig23 (4 appareils) qui a fumé 1 des nôtres dans chaque groupe (aéronaval et terrestre) : Kylou qui arrivait pépouze en deuxième ligne et qui n'a rien dû comprendre + Lokournan. 

Le souci d'alarme des RWR en multi n'aide pas à être attentif aux départ missiles en visuel puisqu'on ne peut connaitre le danger imminent avec certitude.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Héhé, je fais pareil avec le puissant radar du F-14B. C'est assez gratifiant de jouer les madame Irma, en annonçant à l'avance tout ce qui va nous tomber sur la couenne.



"Dit Kuro, tu vois quoi en face comme contact?"

*en train de digérer les 16 contacts ennemies en face.*

"... Vous connaissez la vaseline les gars?"

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> @Kuro, si tu peux, regardes le tac view.
> Tu verras que tu pourras optimiser tes tirs missiles. 
> Notamment en évitant de tirer sur des appareils qui ont déjà fait demi-tour alors qu'ils ne sont pas dans la zone où le missile est assuré de rattraper le bandit.
> Je ne connais pas le radar du 27 mais sur le 2000 on connait le cap suivi par le bogey et le meilleur moment pour tirer et assurer son kill. Si tu trouves les mêmes indications sur ton appareil, tu vas augmenter ton ratio.
> Fais aussi attention a ne pas trop tirer en ayant des appareils alliés entre toi et les bandits... en te décalant latéralement par exemple.
> Tant que ce sont des missiles fox1 et que tu es sûr de ton coup pourquoi pas, mais n'oublies pas qu'un fox2 prend tout ce qui passe > idéal pour du blue on blue 
> 
> Pour Blue flag, toutes les maps sont dispo... dont PG


Le truc est que sur le tac view je ne vois pas les missiles de moi, mes alliés, ou des ennemies. Je n'arrive pas a les rendres visible ce qui est un peu chiant.

----------


## TuxFr78

J'ai trouvé le concept avec SRS intéressant
C'est à murir mais ça met dans l'ambiance

Après c'était chaud pour la CAS.
Je me suis fait shooter par un Mig29 et un Su17 au dessus du WP2 alors que 2 bleus sont passés à côté sans voir la CAP ennemie
Je n'avais pas le temps de revenir en A-10 (16min de vol pour rejoindre le WP1). Dommage ...

----------


## partizan

> Le truc est que sur le tac view je ne vois pas les missiles de moi, mes alliés, ou des ennemies. Je n'arrive pas a les rendres visible ce qui est un peu chiant.


Bizarre, mais sur le tacview tu dois voir au moins tes missiles. C'est bien des tiens que je parlais au-dessus.

----------


## Flappie

> Je n'avais pas le temps de revenir en A-10 (16min de vol pour rejoindre le WP1). Dommage ...


Passe au Harrier.  :;):

----------


## Lokournan

Bon désolé à mon escadrille de les avoir abandonnés mon casque VR m'a tué hier mdr.
Par contre, grâce à cette mission, j'ai appris la gestion des radios(merci Zan encore), l'alignement INS, création d'un waypoint.
Mais je remarque que j'ai encore énormément de taff sur le m2k.
Pour ce qui est de ma mission, premier accrochage j'ai subit un acharnement des mig 23, au moins 2 départs missiles sur moi, le premier évité le 2 iéme j'ai rien pu faire mdr.

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai vu qu'il y avait de plus en plus de vols en formation, c'est en bonne voie .


Ah ça les Mirage, on a pas grand chose sous les ailes et un radar qui voit aussi loin qu'un myope sans lunettes, mais on fait une jolie patrouille pour arriver sur zone. On a même fait un break gauche/droite sur les premiers 23, c'était émouvant. 5min après deux étaient déjà à court de missiles et je crois qu'on perdait déjà un appareil, mais vraiment au début je vous jure, on était chauds.  ::lol:: 

@Ranger28: y'a une fois où tu m'as détruit aussi si ma mémoire est bonne et que tu étais bien en F16, je venais d'être touché par un 29, j'essaie de voir si l'appareil était encore pilotable (bof) et là plaf! j'explose en plein vol. Mais heu!  :Emo:  _(En vrai c'est pas grave, j'étais déjà parti pour respawn)_

----------


## TuxFr78

> Passe au Harrier.


Trop rapide  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

Zut ! Je viens de voir ça... Désolé. Décidément j'avais pas les yeux en face des trous hier soir.

----------


## Jokletox

Quelqu'un peut mettre en ligne le Tacview d'hier soir ? Mon DCS ayant planté mon fichier est inutilisable  ::|:

----------


## Lokournan

> Voici le Tacview de la soirée. 
> 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/nmPxK6j/Screen-200414-233905.png
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/vQhxg0R/Screen-200414-232142.png
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/5WRhq0v/Screen-200414-231950.png


il est la  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Zut ! Je viens de voir ça... Désolé. Décidément j'avais pas les yeux en face des trous hier soir.


T'inquiète je te dis j'étais déjà explosé (par un Mig29S, je viens de regarder, j'ai esquivé 3 missiles en moins d'une minute mais le R-60 je l'ai pris en pleine poire).


A côté de ça toi et moi on s'est retrouvé bien seuls à un moment face à "quelques" types...  ::lol:: 





> dont PG


L'idée serait peut-être de pousser un peu les derniers qui n'ont pas la carte, elle est en promo encore quelques heures je crois. Si on annonce que mardi prochain c'est sur le carte PG, ça décidera peut-être les indécis.

----------


## patxiea66

Désolé pour hier soir, j'ai voulus passer de la beta à la stable et steam m'a fait télécharger 15go puis 17go sans compter le temps d'écriture sur le disque bref la prochaine fois le jour d'avant je serais à la bonne version..

----------


## Flappie

> Trop rapide


Si tu as peur de la vitesse, sache que tu peux t'arrêter en plein vol en Harrier.  ::trollface:: 

Calahan s'excuse pour le lapin posé hier.
Je lui ai montré des vidéos de nos vols et il pense qu'il joue trop sérieusement pour la bande de joyeux drilles que nous sommes. Comme je le lui ai dit, je suis content qu'il n'ait pas assisté au bordel d'hier soir !  ::lol::

----------


## sentepu

Merci à tous pour cette première mission !
Ambiance canard toujours un plaisir !

Globalement je rejoins ce qui as étè dit :
- +1000 pour SRS il suffit de preparer le coup avec des inter-flight/inter-group .... c'est vraiment un cran au dessus pour l'immersion 
- Performance mission génial pour +20 players sur du auto-hébergé
- Déroulé de mission -> méga bordel pour diverse raisons déjà évoqué (je garde cette expérience comme un test bordélique pas surprenant à 20 joueurs :D )

Encore désolé pour le TK dusty mais comme le montre le tacview j'ai pas pu résister :P 
J'accuse le brouilleur pour réponse IFF négative OU (fort probable que ce soit ca hein :D) mon incompetence à lire le retour IFF avec les magics sélectionnés ...


Je profite de ce message pour vous proposer des sessions DCS sur d'autres soirs de la semaine.
J'ai un serveur DCS/SRS qu'on utilise avec lilian les week ends et soirs de semaine sur lequel tourne une campagne PVE 'dynamic' (il y en as un peu de tous SEAD/CAS/CAP/Anti-Ship sauf hélico).
Cette campagne est facilement découpable en objectifs/missions rapidements en fonction du nombre de joueur et on peut meme juste faire un entrainement air refuel.

Je ne sais pas si il est possible de créer d'autres channels qu'on puisse rejoindre sur le teamspeak ou peut etre un discord 'canard volants' pour l'orga dernieres minutes de ce genre de soirée/aprem ?

Je serais connecter au teamspeak ce soir à partir de 20h30/21h pour s'amuser/parler sur le serv ou formation SRS / Mirage (sauf pour l'iff  :<_<:  )

----------


## Olis

> J'ai aussi pu constater la taille monstrueuse du SU-27 en comparaison des Mirages et F-16.


Pour l'avoir vu en vrai (en plus des topol, buk, shilka et autres c-300 que j'ai croisé dans un grand parc de Moscou), il est grand, je confirme








Ah ça marche de nouveau l'intégration chez moi, et c'est mieux avec des missiles et des personnes proches pour avoir une idée de la taille (le Su-27 est bien en exposition, le reste est bien planqué derrière un batiment)
L'avant dernière photo est un zsu-57-2
La dernière photo c'est des 'choses volantes' sur la base navale de Kronstadt (j'en ai plus mais elles sont éparpillées un peu partout)

----------


## ze_droopy

Pour les créateurs de missions et SRS:
https://github.com/zedroopy/DCS_Radi...eases/tag/v0.7

Pour l'instant, ça vous permet de régler d'un seul coup les presets de fréquences par type d'appareil (à modifier dans le XML).

----------


## Bacab

> Pour l'avoir vu en vrai (en plus des topol, buk, shilka et autres c-300 que j'ai croisé dans un grand parc de Moscou), il est grand, je confirme



Au sol et en vol au RIAT 2018 :

----------


## Jokletox

> il est la


J'avais pas vu, merci !

----------


## Flappie

> Je profite de ce message pour vous proposer des sessions DCS sur d'autres soirs de la semaine.
> J'ai un serveur DCS/SRS qu'on utilise avec lilian les week ends et soirs de semaine sur lequel tourne une campagne PVE 'dynamic' (il y en as un peu de tous SEAD/CAS/CAP/Anti-Ship sauf hélico).
> Cette campagne est facilement découpable en objectifs/missions rapidements en fonction du nombre de joueur et on peut meme juste faire un entrainement air refuel.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si il est possible de créer d'autres channels qu'on puisse rejoindre sur le teamspeak ou peut etre un discord 'canard volants' pour l'orga dernieres minutes de ce genre de soirée/aprem ?
> 
> Je serais connecter au teamspeak ce soir à partir de 20h30/21h pour s'amuser/parler sur le serv ou formation SRS / Mirage (sauf pour l'iff  )


J'ai pris un Teamspeak pour nous éviter de passer au Discord CPC (quand c'est gratuit, le produit c'est vous). N'hésite pas à l'utiliser, il est toujours ouvert. Je peux ajouter des channels sans souci, mais si on vole en utilisant SRS, est-ce vraiment nécessaire ?

OK pour voler d'autres soirs de la semaine et notamment sur votre serveur.  ::):  Je suis principalement dispo les mardis, jeudis et dimanches.

----------


## sentepu

> J'ai pris un Teamspeak pour nous éviter de passer au Discord CPC (quand c'est gratuit, le produit c'est vous). N'hésite pas à l'utiliser, il est toujours ouvert. Je peux ajouter des channels sans souci, mais si on vole en utilisant SRS, est-ce vraiment nécessaire ?
> 
> OK pour voler d'autres soirs de la semaine et notamment sur votre serveur.  Je suis principalement dispo les mardis, jeudis et dimanches.


Pour les cas de formation SRS va juste etre chiant je pense :/ et aussi que j'ai l'habitude de faire le plan de vol sur TS tranquillement et quand on est tous ok, on ce mute, joue la mission puis fais le débrief sur TS.

Chaud pour un channel TS j'y serais ce soir  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

Y'a du monde qui est volontaire pour m'aider à me former sur le Mirage?

J'essaye de faire l'entraînement mais c'est un poil... Comment dire.
Compliqué?


En prime j'ai des pertes de FPS dès que je regarde les commandes.

----------


## Ranger 28

Si tu veux. J'ai un peu perdu la main, mais je voulais justement remettre les mains dans le cambouis.

----------


## sentepu

> Y'a du monde qui est volontaire pour m'aider à me former sur le Mirage?
> 
> J'essaye de faire l'entraînement mais c'est un poil... Comment dire.
> Compliqué?
> 
> 
> En prime j'ai des pertes de FPS dès que je regarde les commandes.


Comme dit juste au dessus je suis dispo ce soir sur le ts vers 21h  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

> Si tu veux. J'ai un peu perdu la main, mais je voulais justement remettre les mains dans le cambouis.


Héhé, tu es dispo quand généralement?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comme dit juste au dessus je suis dispo ce soir sur le ts vers 21h


Nice!

----------


## Olis

Bon, le supercarrier est reporté

 Originally Posted by Wags View Post
Dear all,

Thank you for your patience, and no one is more disappointed than us that we were unable to meet our planned release date. Although the Single Player experience is quite solid for the Early Access version, we discovered significant network issues during extensive testing over the past week. In good consciousness, we cannot release it in its current multiplayer state.

Considering the disappointing F-16C state at Early Access release, we will not repeat the same mistakes for Supercarrier.

We are sincerely sorry for this delay, and we thank you for your continued patience as we bring Supercarrier to a state that we can all be proud of.

Kind regards,
Matt

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ouin.

----------


## war-p

> Bon, le supercarrier est reporté
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wags View Post
> Dear all,
> 
> Thank you for your patience, and no one is more disappointed than us that we were unable to meet our planned release date. Although the Single Player experience is quite solid for the Early Access version, we discovered significant network issues during extensive testing over the past week. In good consciousness, we cannot release it in its current multiplayer state.
> 
> Considering the disappointing F-16C state at Early Access release, we will not repeat the same mistakes for Supercarrier.
> 
> ...


Par contre, ça sent super bon pour le hornet, fin de l'ea prévu pour décembre 2020. Ils vont inclure notamment le radar AG d'ici les prochain patch  :;):

----------


## plon

Et le multicrew pour le Huey qui devrait pas tarder aussi ! (Oui bon, c'est un peu moins sexy que le supercarrier, mais ça fait - bien - plus longtemps que c'est annoncé !)

----------


## Jokletox

> Bon, le supercarrier est reporté
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wags View Post
> Dear all,
> 
> Thank you for your patience, and no one is more disappointed than us that we were unable to meet our planned release date. Although the Single Player experience is quite solid for the Early Access version, we discovered significant network issues during extensive testing over the past week. In good consciousness, we cannot release it in its current multiplayer state.
> 
> Considering the disappointing F-16C state at Early Access release, we will not repeat the same mistakes for Supercarrier.
> 
> ...



Quelle surprise !!! Pour respecter aussi bien les délais ils devaient bosser dans le bâtiment dans une autre vie  ::ninja:: 

Edit : 




> Et le multicrew pour le Huey qui devrait pas tarder aussi ! (Oui bon, c'est un peu moins sexy que le supercarrier, mais ça fait - bien - plus longtemps que c'est annoncé !)


Oh oui oh oui oh oui ! Tu nous imagine tous les deux dans le même hélico lors d'une mission faite avec amour par Flappie ?  ::love::

----------


## yuushiro

> Comme dit juste au dessus je suis dispo ce soir sur le ts vers 21h


Je viendrai probablement faire un tour histoire de voler un petit peu.

----------


## JanSolo

Bon j'ai rçu tout le matos enfin.
Donc Warthog et TPR. Je viens de finir de configurer tout ça donc je vous rejoins à la prochaine en F18, le M2000 je le gère pas encore bien du tout celui-là….

----------


## Flappie

Voici les dates officielles, pour ceux qui ont la flemme d'aller voir : 




> [ April 2020 ] WWII Asset Pack update
>     [ April-May 2020 ] Supercarrier EA
>     [ May 2020 ] Huey Multi-crew
>     [ Q2 2020 ] P-47D Thunderbolt EA
>     [ Q2-3 2020 ] The Channel EA
>     [ Mid Term ] Mariana Islands
>     [ Dec 2020 ] F/A-18C Hornet out of EA
>     [ Mid to Long Term ] F-16C Viper
>     [ Mid Term ] Modern Air Combat
> ...


Ça ne sera vraisemblablement pas l'année du Hind, ni des Mariannes. Plutôt une année WWII, en fait.
Mais le Huey multi-crew va faire revenir un certain nombre d'entre nous aux tondeuses à gazon ! Même si le canon ne fait plus qu'égratigner les blindés...

----------


## Ranger 28

Bah tous les soirs à partir de 21h et l'apm de 14h à 18h

----------


## Badong

> Voici les dates officielles, pour ceux qui ont la flemme d'aller voir : 
> 
> 
> 
> Ça ne sera vraisemblablement pas l'année du Hind, ni des Mariannes. Plutôt une année WWII, en fait.
> Mais le Huey multi-crew va faire revenir un certain nombre d'entre nous aux tondeuses à gazon ! Même si le canon ne fait plus qu'égratigner les blindés...


Modern air combat ? C'est quoi ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Modern air combat ? C'est quoi ?


Un flaming cliff 4

----------


## Badong

> Un flaming cliff 4


huh why not. non cliquable donc ? On sait ce qu'il y aura dedans ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> huh why not. non cliquable donc ? On sait ce qu'il y aura dedans ?


non cliquable: tout flaming cliff 3 + F-86, Mig-15, F-5-3 et Mig-21

----------


## yuushiro

J'ai corrigé le premier tutoriel du M2000C sur le problème avec la nouvelle radio.
Le fichier de mission est disponible ICI

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai corrigé le premier tutoriel du M2000C sur le problème avec la nouvelle radio.
> Le fichier de mission est disponible ICI


Arf, j'ai fait la même chose que toi début avril, et Zan a posté ça tout de suite après :




> Flappie, les missions de campagne du 2000 de Baltic Dragon ont été mises à jour dans l'Open Beta du 14/02 et du 18/03.
> 
> Je mets toutes celle de la campagne caucase là

----------


## plon

> Oh oui oh oui oh oui ! Tu nous imagine tous les deux dans le même hélico lors d'une mission faite avec amour par Flappie ?


Grave  ::):

----------


## Jimjim13

Un petit lexique qui peut intéresser les nouveaux (pour décoder Dusty dès qu’il se met à parler « martien » par exemple  ::rolleyes::   ::P: )

https://www.avionslegendaires.net/do...ion-militaire/

Je suis tombé dessus par hasard en cherchant de la doc pour savoir comment parler à la radio avec les acronymes utilisés , d’ailleurs si quelqu’un a quelque chose pas trop compliqué pour dégrossir je prends ^^ histoire d’essayer SRS aussi bien que possible sans trop enfreindre les règles de com  ::):

----------


## yuushiro

> Arf, j'ai fait la même chose que toi début avril, et Zan a posté ça tout de suite après :


Merci Flappie, j'avais tenté une recherche mais dans tous les posts, c'est pas évident de s'y retrouver  ::P:  Je vais saisir ça dans le wiki.

----------


## Qiou87

D'ailleurs pour ceux qui s'intéressent à la technique militaire et au pourquoi des ailes delta, des plans canard, etc. ce channel YT est intéressant (Millenium 7* en anglais). Il décrit bien l'histoire des Delta, pourquoi les Européens ont tous fait des Delta+canard en 1980-1990 alors que les Américains non, etc. Y'a pas mal de vulgarisation ce qui permet de comprendre des trucs complexes sans être ingénieur en aéronautique.

Et comme il est suédois visiblement, il a eu accès à pas mal d'infos sur le Gripen (un avion qui m'intéresserait vraiment dans DCS, plus que l'Eurofighter...).

*EDIT*: dans la campagne Challenger du F/A-18 (celle de base) j'ai un souci dans la mission 5 (la dernière) et j'ai pas trouvé sur le fofo officiel. En gros on doit faire un bomb run mais y'a 4 Mig29A qui sont sur zone en protection et la mission dit bien qu'on doit faire son propre CAP. J'attends 2 autres F18 en charge du SEAD et on y va à 4 - contre 4 ça doit le faire, même si on a que 2 AIM7 chacun. Sauf que mon ailier me dit "cannot comply" quand je lui demande d'engager les bandits, et les 2 autres F18 n'engagent pas non plus. Résultat: tout le monde se fait abattre. J'ai réussi une fois, sur un coup de chance, à abattre les 4 Migs, mais mon ailier était au tapis tout comme les SEAD et n'a donc pas pu bombarder. Comme mon CCIP a tapé à côté j'ai eu échec de la mission aussi, malgré mon héroïsme et mon évitement des SAMs toujours actifs.  :Facepalm:  J'ai pas envie de recommencer X fois ce truc, déjà que le dogfight avec 4 bombes + 1 tank c'est pas super drôle... Y'a un truc que j'ai pas compris pour faire engager l'ailier? Ou c'est juste un bug de la mission et faut espérer que ce sera réglé dans un patch (je suis en stable, VR oblige)? Ca ne m'était jamais arrivé. C'est chiant parce que j'aime bien finir une campagne avant d'entamer une autre...

----------


## Jokletox

> Voici les dates officielles, pour ceux qui ont la flemme d'aller voir : 
> 
> 
> 
> Ça ne sera vraisemblablement pas l'année du Hind, ni des Mariannes. Plutôt une année WWII, en fait.
> Mais le Huey multi-crew va faire revenir un certain nombre d'entre nous aux tondeuses à gazon ! Même si le canon ne fait plus qu'égratigner les blindés...


C'est quand le "mid term" ?

----------


## Flappie

Ils disent "au minimum 9 mois". Bref, tu peux le traduire par "pas en 2020, nananère".

----------


## KuroNyra

> J'ai corrigé le premier tutoriel du M2000C sur le problème avec la nouvelle radio.
> Le fichier de mission est disponible ICI


Merci!

J'ignore comment l'installer en revanche.




Sinon, y'a un truc ce soir?

----------


## sentepu

> Sinon, y'a un truc ce soir?


J'ai ouvert le serveur (nom: canards volants training le mdp est sur mon pseudo sur TS).
Je vous propose de tester et de s'y connecter quand vous voulez, je passerais surement faire un tour vers 21h.

Si vous voulez tester avant il y as toutes les infos sur le briefing (awacas/tankers...) et vous pouvez utiliser le menu F10 (la mission/objective/target est global au serveur et uniquement CAS il me semble)

@Flappie, si tu peux passer rajouter un ou deux channel accessible pour tous ce serait bien pratique en cas de formation  ::):  merci

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie, si tu peux passer rajouter un ou deux channel accessible pour tous ce serait bien pratique en cas de formation  merci


Je passe ce soir à 21h, pas de souci.

----------


## sentepu

génial merci !

----------


## KuroNyra

Bon, je passerais pas ce soir. Vais faire d'autres p'tits truc au final pour me reposer un peu.
J'ai tenté de revoir le start-up du mirage. Et j'ai chopper une migraine comme seul résultat.  ::'(:

----------


## sentepu

ha dommage mais clairement faut pas forcer !
Vais me faire un peu de SEAD en su-25 du coup  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

> ha dommage mais clairement faut pas forcer !
> Vais me faire un peu de SEAD en su-25 du coup


C'est une horreur, j'ai beau me refaire la vidéo en boucle pour essayer de comprendre le shéma à suivre, cela fonctionne pas. Et en essayant in-game, je peux pas regarder le tuto vue que j'ai le casque VR.
Sans le casque VR, c'est la merde pour set-up les mouvements de tête et regarder la ou il faut...

----------


## JanSolo

> Merci!
> 
> J'ignore comment l'installer en revanche.
> 
> Sinon, y'a un truc ce soir?


Si c'est pour installer les missions d'entrainements en lieu et place des précédents, j'ai copié les fichiers à cet endroit en remplaçant les anciens qui merdent pour la radio:

X:\Program Files (x86)\DCSWorld\Mods\Aircraft\M-2000C\Missions\Training

----------


## Olis

J'en ai retrouvé d'autres  ::wub::  (c'est toujours bien de les voir en vrai pour la taille)


C'est un gros suppo, pas vu dans DCS  ::O: 

Tor, C-300 et SA-8 (9K33 Osa)

Shilka

Buk

----------


## frostphoenyx

Nouvelle MAJ sur l'open beta :




> DCS 2.5.6.47224 Open Beta
> DCS WORLD BY EAGLE DYNAMICS·JEUDI 16 AVRIL 2020·TEMPS DE LECTURE ESTIMÉ : 8 MINUTES
> DCS World
> Sound. Force stereo when drivers report 0 output channels
> Sound. Recover from device disconnection (like hibernation or device unplug)
> MP. Fixed a rare crash on client connection in busy missions
> Fixed crash caused by a memory leak in clickable elements of cockpit
> Added "engage air weapons" option for ships
> Su-33 AI don't use AAR lights for refueling at night - fixed
> ...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Avec des corrections que j'attendais avec impatience et son lot de bugs encore une fois. Le datalink du F16 est cassé (tous les contacts partagés apparaissent alliés) notamment. La roadmap a été mise à jour aussi : 

https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=269757

----------


## war-p

Ahh enfin si tout n'est pas cassé, le mirage recommance à ressembler à quelque chose  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Je flippe surtout sur la sortie de la 2.5.6 en stable. Vu les retours sur la VR sur l'OB, et malgré un PC tout à fait sérieux, je pourrai me retrouver à devoir sérieusement baisser les graphismes pour conserver un truc jouable en VR. Heureusement, ils écrivent ça:



> [ Near Term ] 2.5.6 preparation for the stable release (FPS improvement)


Donc on verra bien.  ::unsure:: 

J'ai hâte aussi de voir le M2000 dans un état "finalisé". Pour l'instant je le vole que le mardi entre canards (d'ailleurs voler toute la semaine en F/A-18 et sauter le mardi dans un M2000, ça fait tout drôle  ::lol:: ), mais s'ils le finalisent vraiment j'aurai peut-être envie de m'y remettre et de faire 1-2 campagnes avec. Ca reste un super avion à piloter. Non seulement ça, mais j'ai aussi hâte que Razbam termine ses modules et bosse plus activement sur le Super Tucano, ça c'est un truc qui m'intéresse et s'éloigne d'un énième jet moderne Gen4 glass cockpit.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Je flippe surtout sur la sortie de la 2.5.6 en stable. Vu les retours sur la VR sur l'OB, et malgré un PC tout à fait sérieux, je pourrai me retrouver à devoir sérieusement baisser les graphismes pour conserver un truc jouable en VR. Heureusement, ils écrivent ça:
> 
> 
> Donc on verra bien. 
> 
> J'ai hâte aussi de voir le M2000 dans un état "finalisé". Pour l'instant je le vole que le mardi entre canards (d'ailleurs voler toute la semaine en F/A-18 et sauter le mardi dans un M2000, ça fait tout drôle ), mais s'ils le finalisent vraiment j'aurai peut-être envie de m'y remettre et de faire 1-2 campagnes avec. Ca reste un super avion à piloter. Non seulement ça, mais j'ai aussi hâte que Razbam termine ses modules et bosse plus activement sur le Super Tucano, ça c'est un truc qui m'intéresse et s'éloigne d'un énième jet moderne Gen4 glass cockpit.


Le Super Tucano c'est pas vraiment le truc qui me fait grimper aux rideaux perso  :;):

----------


## partizan

@ Qiou : en trainer tu as aussi le C101 d'aviodev qui devrait aider à financer le Mirage F1...  ::siffle::

----------


## Qiou87

> Le Super Tucano c'est pas vraiment le truc qui me fait grimper aux rideaux perso


Bah s'il est armé ça peut être drôle. T'as le temps de voir passer le paysage et de faire des passages bas sous les ponts pendant le RTB. On est d'accord que je préfèrerait un -5 avec Fox3 et Link 16 pour nos missions avec les F/A-18 entre canards, ce serait top. Mais un truc qui change un peu je suis pour perso.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Perso vu qu'on a le Carrier qui arrive j'aimerais bien de l'Intruder, du Prowler ou du Viking.

----------


## Flappie

> Bah s'il est armé ça peut être drôle. T'as le temps de voir passer le paysage et de faire des passages bas sous les ponts pendant le RTB. On est d'accord que je préfèrerait un -5 avec Fox3 et Link 16 pour nos missions avec les F/A-18 entre canards, ce serait top. Mais un truc qui change un peu je suis pour perso.


J'avoue qu'au-dessus des Mariannes ou des Malouines, ça peut être bien sympa.  ::):  Ça fait un peu vacances...

----------


## war-p

> Perso vu qu'on a le Carrier qui arrive j'aimerais bien de l'Intruder, du Prowler ou du Viking.


Bah l'intruder, le prowler, le crusader même sans le Carrier, c'est pas mal non plus  :;):

----------


## TuxFr78

> J'avoue qu'au-dessus des Mariannes ou des Malouines, ça peut être bien sympa.  Ça fait un peu vacances...


le Bronco ferait bien l'affaire aussi  ::):

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Bah l'intruder, le prowler, le crusader même sans le Carrier, c'est pas mal non plus


C'est sûr  ::):

----------


## Bacab

L'intruder ou l'A-7 Corsair II je prendrai bien mais ce que j'aimerais énormément, mais alors vraiment beaucoup se serait que RAZBAM SE SORTE LES DOIGTS DU CUL ! pour finir le Harrier. Certain bug sont sur leur TO DO liste depuis plus d'un an et entre le community manager qui a passé tous les bugs du forum en RESOLVED pour, je cite, faire du ménage alors que plus des 3/4 sont encore d'actualités et le manque de progrès dans les dernières update on peut pas dire que ça respire la transparence et la volonté de sortir de la beta. J'espère que le Harrier va subir le même coup de pieds au fesses dans le développement que le M2000.

----------


## partizan

C'est le problème d'avoir plusieurs appareils en cours, les moyens humains du studio sont affectés à l'un ou à l'autre... Du coup c'est le 2000 qui en ce moment en profite. 
Mais vu qu'ils avancent (malgré la crainte souvent annoncée de les voir laisser tomber le dév d'un ancien appareil non finalisé), c'est de bon augure pour le Harrier, même si très/trop long. 

De toute façon ils sont tous très longs. Même Heatblur (souvent porté aux nues), pour sortir le Forrestal... ou même le F14/A, voire terminer le B... c'est pas non plus des lévriers de course... ED n'a rien à envier... et que dire du multicrew du Huey qui doit arriver en mai 2020 alors qu'annoncé en feature dès la sortie du module  :^_^:

----------


## war-p

Oui, bon le harrier, on s'en fou un peu en vrai, le mirage, il y a des régression qui datent d'il y a 5 ans et qui sont reportées depuis 5 ans  ::ninja::  Bizarrement, j'ai plus confiance dans le f18 que dans le mirage  ::P:

----------


## Cabfire

Bonjour a tous, 

On en est ou du radar du M2000C ? J'avais arrêté de voler un peu débouté par l'état de la machine, c'est mieux ? Ou il faut attendre encore ?

----------


## Ranger 28

> J'ai ouvert le serveur (nom: canards volants training le mdp est sur mon pseudo sur TS).
> Je vous propose de tester et de s'y connecter quand vous voulez, je passerais surement faire un tour vers 21h.
> 
> Si vous voulez tester avant il y as toutes les infos sur le briefing (awacas/tankers...) et vous pouvez utiliser le menu F10 (la mission/objective/target est global au serveur et uniquement CAS il me semble)
> 
> @Flappie, si tu peux passer rajouter un ou deux channel accessible pour tous ce serait bien pratique en cas de formation  merci



Bien sympa cette petite soirée en tout cas. Merci à toi !

----------


## sentepu

> C'est une horreur, j'ai beau me refaire la vidéo en boucle pour essayer de comprendre le shéma à suivre, cela fonctionne pas. Et en essayant in-game, je peux pas regarder le tuto vue que j'ai le casque VR.
> Sans le casque VR, c'est la merde pour set-up les mouvements de tête et regarder la ou il faut...


On se referra une session sans ta VR (tu as juste as utiliser le pavé num pour bouger la tête ca suffit pour le demarrage)




> Bien sympa cette petite soirée en tout cas. Merci à toi !


Merci à vous ! avec SRS en plus c'était genial ! tacview de la soirée -> https://easyupload.io/ddi25a

He bien on re part ce soir ?  ::):  si j'ai des réponses avant 21h ce soir je serais de la partie sinon je lancerais juste le serv et vous rejoindrais plus tard (apres une mission arma :D )

----------


## ze_droopy

Moi je suis plutôt dispo en ce moment mais souvent a partir de 22h...
Je peux aider sur le 25T aussi (c'est comme le vélo)

----------


## Flappie

> Je peux aider sur le 25T aussi (c'est comme le vélo)


Ouais, c'est comme le vélo : ça n'a pas de cockpit cliquable.  :^_^: 

Sûrement pas dispo ce soir, mais on ne sait jamais.

----------


## Lokournan

> Ouais, c'est comme le vélo : ça n'a pas de cockpit cliquable. 
> 
> Sûrement pas dispo ce soir, mais on ne sait jamais.


Même message  :;): 
Bonne journée à tous et bon week end.  :;):

----------


## Tugais

> Bonjour a tous, 
> 
> On en est ou du radar du M2000C ? J'avais arrêté de voler un peu débouté par l'état de la machine, c'est mieux ? Ou il faut attendre encore ?


Encore un peu de patience. Il y a eu énormément de travail et de corrections apportées ces dix derniers jours par Ron qui a repris le module des mains de Leonardo. Le retour d'un radar utilisable ainsi que les logiques d'utilisation du système d'armes ne sont plus très loin. Je pense que Razbam peut tenir sa promesse d'un module finalisé d'ici la fin de l'année.

Les retours du patch paru hier dans l'OB sont dans l'ensemble bon même si il reste encore quelques corrections à apporter. Il va falloir se pencher à nouveau sur l'apprentissage du radar du 2000 une fois la refonte terminée.

----------


## partizan

Ce serait pas mal ça, ensuite ils pourront nous faire bader sur le -5

----------


## Ranger 28

> On se referra une session sans ta VR (tu as juste as utiliser le pavé num pour bouger la tête ca suffit pour le demarrage)
> 
> 
> 
> Merci à vous ! avec SRS en plus c'était genial ! tacview de la soirée -> https://easyupload.io/ddi25a
> 
> He bien on re part ce soir ?  si j'ai des réponses avant 21h ce soir je serais de la partie sinon je lancerais juste le serv et vous rejoindrais plus tard (apres une mission arma :D )


Présent !

----------


## Ranger 28

Question Matos.

Je pense passer (à moyen terme) à la VR.
Ceux qui connaissent peuvent-ils me dire si ma config actuelle tournerait correctement ? (ou pas...)

Ryzen 7 1800X 3.6Ghz sur carte mère MSI X370 carbon, Ram 32Go DDR4 2400Mhz , Carte NVIDIA GTX1660TI 6Go, SSD 1To (rien que DCS).

Merci pour vos avis / conseils.

----------


## Flappie

Ta CG est un peu juste, il me semble. Quels casque et qualité d'image vises-tu ?

----------


## Ranger 28

Je ne sais pas trop pour le moment. Actuellemment, je joue avec 3 écrans, trackIR 5 et graphismes à fond. Je ne voudrais pas trop perdre en qualité d'image ni en fluidité.

----------


## Flappie

3 écrans graphismes à fond sur une GTX1660Ti ? Tout est dans le "Ti", alors.  :^_^: 
Moi qui pensais que les 1660 étaient limite-limite depuis la sortie de DCS 2.5. Et quelle est la définition de tes écrans ? 3*1920*1080 pixels ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Mon nouvel écran arrive ! J'ai hâte de le tester avec DCS !

J'ai finalement pris un Alienware AW3418DW (Je visais avant le PG348PQ, mais l'Alienware semble meilleur des avis que j'ai vu, et il était moins cher...). Ca va être top !!

----------


## Ranger 28

> 3 écrans graphismes à fond sur une GTX1660Ti ? Tout est dans le "Ti", alors. 
> Moi qui pensais que les 1660 étaient limite-limite depuis la sortie de DCS 2.5. Et quelle est la définition de tes écrans ? 3*1920*1080 pixels ?


Yes 1920x1080 pour les trois. Deux en 27" et un 32" (oui, ça fait un décallage, mais à cheval donné...) sur GTX 1660TI 6Go GDDR6

----------


## Badong

Pendant ce temps je joue avec un 21.5" sur une rx 570 :D

----------


## Flappie

> Yes 1920x1080 pour les trois. Deux en 27" et un 32" (oui, ça fait un décallage, mais à cheval donné...) sur GTX 1660TI 6Go GDDR6


Ta CG produit donc actuellement 6.220.800 de pixels par frame.

Visons bien, visons l'actuel HP Reverb : il produit 4 665 600 par frame (2160*2160). Eh bien... on dirait que tu peux largement te le permettre, mais j'avais cru comprendre qu'il fallait au moins une GTX1080 pour en tirer partie avec tous les taquets à fond.
Quelqu'un qui fait déjà de la VR pourrait-il nous offrir un contrepoint ?


@Badong : tant que tu ne goûtes pas à DCS sur un meilleur écran, tu n'es pas frustré.  ::P:  
Pour cette raison, je n'ai pas envie de tester la VR. J'ai en tête l'image de Pierce Brosnan qui se coupe de sa femme dans _Le Cobaye_.  ::ninja::

----------


## Olis

> Quelqu'un qui fait déjà de la VR pourrait-il nous offrir un contrepoint ?


Pas tout à fond, je dirai les taquets aux 3/4 en 1920*1080 avec une GTX1060 6Go et un oculus sdk (8700 et 16Go de ram)

Avec les MFD (2 écrans 1024*768 en plus), sans VR donc 1920*1848, tout les taquets à fond

Je ne regarde pas les FPS je veux juste que ça soit fluide

----------


## Ranger 28

Ok.
Merci pour vos infos. Je vais réfléchir à tout ça, et budgetter le tout bien sûr ^^

----------


## sentepu

> Ta CG produit donc actuellement 6.220.800 de pixels par frame.
> 
> Visons bien, visons l'actuel HP Reverb : il produit 4 665 600 par frame (2160*2160). Eh bien... on dirait que tu peux largement te le permettre, mais j'avais cru comprendre qu'il fallait au moins une GTX1080 pour en tirer partie avec tous les taquets à fond.


Mais sur ces 6 220k pixels, les 2/3 ne sont pas utilisés intensivement pour le jeu mais par le window manager(aero).
Je pense pas que avoir 3 écrans ce soit comparable à passer sur de la 4k, le plus impactant sera toujours la résolution du jeu à mon avis.

Oú alors tu joue déjà en triple écran ? genre 6000x1080 ? xD et dans ce cas clairement t'est large mais je doute fortement qu'une 1660 à fond sur dcs tienne le computing de 6 millions de pixels  :^_^:

----------


## Ranger 28

Oui, je suis bien en triple écran, 5760x1080 pour être exact, et je t'assure que je n'ai aucun freeze ni lag (sauf par temps d'orage, mais ça c'est les corbeaux qui arrêtent de faire fonctionner l'ADSL dans le village...). Par contre en VR, je ne sais pas du tout. C'est pour ça que je demande.

Et puis, de toute façon, si ça doit se faire, ça ne sera pas avant cet été

----------


## sentepu

ha bah je suis sur le cul j'ai une 1660 Super et ca m'arrive d'avoir des ralentissements (souvents après alt+tab mais bon) et je suis meme pas sûr d'être à fond mais je préfére maintenir les 70/80fps mais j'imagine que mon 6600k (OC à 4.4ghz quand meme) commence à se faire vieux.

----------


## ze_droopy

Tous les modules ED et cartes dispos à l'essai et à moitié prix pendant 1 mois à partir d'après-demain  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> Oui, je suis bien en triple écran, 5760x1080 pour être exact, et je t'assure que je n'ai aucun freeze ni lag (sauf par temps d'orage, mais ça c'est les corbeaux qui arrêtent de faire fonctionner l'ADSL dans le village...). APr contre en VR, je ne sais pas du tout. C'est pour ça que je demande.
> 
> Et puis, de toute façon, si ça doit se faire, ça ne sera pas avant cet été


Bon, j'imagine que les vrais calculs de perf de la VR sont un peu plus compliqués, puisque le principe de la 3D est de diffuser deux vidéo simultanées *depuis deux points de vue différents*. Mais comme tu afficheras moins de pixels, l'un dans l'autre, tu devrais retomber sur tes pattes. Je te propose d'essayer d'abord sans changer ta conf : tu verras bien comment ça tourne.

@Dusty : cool.  ::):  J'irais bien faire un tour en Normandie avec ma Gazelle, moi...

----------


## Olis

Pour info mon windows est clean, je n'ai quasiment aucune appli qui tourne en arrière plan, pareil pour les applis dans la barre des tâches, ça peut impacter, surtout quand je vois des pc avec 30 applis qui tournent pour rien

----------


## sentepu

> Pour info mon windows est clean, je n'ai quasiment aucune appli qui tourne en arrière plan, pareil pour les applis dans la barre des tâches, ça peut impacter, surtout quand je vois des pc avec 30 applis qui tournent pour rien


Pas faux je fait toujours le bourrin avec DCS en fenêtré plein écran sur 1 ecran et sur le 2eme je check discord/chrome de temps à autres (des softs super léger en plus n'est pas ? :D)

----------


## davidmontpellier

> He bien on re part ce soir ?  si j'ai des réponses avant 21h ce soir je serais de la partie sinon je lancerais juste le serv et vous rejoindrais plus tard (apres une mission arma :D )


Super mission hier soir.  ::): 
Le fait que le serveur sauvegarde l'état de la partie est un gros plus. ::wub:: 

Pas possible pour moi en début de soirée. Je passerai peut-être en fin.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

J'ai fait quelques missions d'entraînement sur l'open beta et wow, c'est pas une blague la baisse de performances. Dès qu'il y a beaucoup d'unités ça devient ultra-saccadé et injouable, même en mission solo.
Jamais eu de problème avec les versions précédentes sur ma config (Core i7-3770K, GeForce 1070, 16 Go de RAM)
S'ils corrigent pas ça avant de la passer en stable ça va être la cata

Sinon les Shilka ça pique  ::P:

----------


## sentepu

J'ouvre le serv, je vous rejoins après ma mission arma. (serveur = canards volants, mdp sur mon pseudo sur TS)

----------


## Bopnc

> C'est une horreur, j'ai beau me refaire la vidéo en boucle pour essayer de comprendre le shéma à suivre, cela fonctionne pas. Et en essayant in-game, je peux pas regarder le tuto vue que j'ai le casque VR.
> Sans le casque VR, c'est la merde pour set-up les mouvements de tête et regarder la ou il faut...


Tu utilise quel casque ? Si c'est un oculus Rift S ou quest, tu peux afficher le bureau et revoir ta vidéo d'une simple pression sur un bouton sans quitter ton casque. Il te "suffit" de laisser ta manette touch pas trop loin à coté de ta souris.

Je suppose qu'il doit y avoir des trucs équivalents sur les autres casques.

----------


## Batto

Bonjour (ou re-bonjour pour certains  ::P: ) les canards armés !

Alors voilà, après des années laissé à prendre la poussière sur mon disque, je me suis enfin décidé à apprivoiser DCS, et en particulier le A10-C.

Je débute complètement et boudiou, c'est coton  ::o: 
Je trouve les systèmes vraiment peu intuitifs, et les missions trainings n'expliquent pas grand chose finalement. J'ai avalé quelques vidéos youtube et ça va mieux, j'arrive à démarrer, décoller, gérer les bases de la nav (steerpoints, AP) et atterrir (ILS).
Mais dans l'ensemble, toute l'avionique reste encore un peu floue dans ma tête... Et je ne parle pas encore des systèmes d'armement :D

Bref, je travaille avec l'espérance un jour de pouvoir participer aux fameuses missions cpc, mais je n'y suis pas encore...  :;): 


A côté de ça, je regarde aussi pour m'offrir du matos de simu (je suis encore avec un tout vieux sidewinder 2 ^^), entre autres un track-ir. Pour ceux qui en ont un ici, vous l'avez commandé où? Amazon n'en a jamais de stock et j'ai l'impression que sur les sites "spécialisés", ça coûte une blinde.

----------


## Gerd Le Bourrin

J'ai un petit soucis avec le Mig-21, je n'arrive pas à afficher le "pipper" ni le "fishnet":





C'est moi qui oublie un truc ou pas?

----------


## Flappie

> Bonjour (ou re-bonjour pour certains ) les canards armés !
> 
> Alors voilà, après des années laissé à prendre la poussière sur mon disque, je me suis enfin décidé à apprivoiser DCS, et en particulier le A10-C.
> 
> Je débute complètement et boudiou, c'est coton 
> Je trouve les systèmes vraiment peu intuitifs, et les missions trainings n'expliquent pas grand chose finalement. J'ai avalé quelques vidéos youtube et ça va mieux, j'arrive à démarrer, décoller, gérer les bases de la nav (steerpoints, AP) et atterrir (ILS).
> Mais dans l'ensemble, toute l'avionique reste encore un peu floue dans ma tête... Et je ne parle pas encore des systèmes d'armement :D
> 
> Bref, je travaille avec l'espérance un jour de pouvoir participer aux fameuses missions cpc, mais je n'y suis pas encore... 
> ...


D'abord Jokletox, JanSolo et maintenant Batto ! Ca fait plaisir de retrouver les anciens après toutes ces années !  :Fouras:  Je viens de retrouver mes premiers posts de *tousse* 2010, quand on volait encore sur IL-2 1946. Et l'ancêtre de DCS n'avait pas la même tronche...
Désolé, je suis une quiche en A-10C, je ne pourrai pas t'aider.

Pour ce que c'est, le Track-IR coûte une blinde, c'est un fait. Tu peux économiser des sous en achetant une PS3 Eye d'occasion et un DELAN Clip. A moins que tu ne puisses trouver un TIR d'occasion.
J'avais acheté le mien au prix fort dans une boutique en ligne spécialisée dans le simu. Pas sûr qu'elle existe encore.

N'hésite pas à te pointer les mardis ou les autres soirs, car on vole de plus en plus souvent et on accepte toujours les "débutants".  ::):  Je t'envoie les coordonnées du TS.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> J'ouvre le serv, je vous rejoins après ma mission arma. (serveur = canards volants, mdp sur mon pseudo sur TS)


Avec Ranger on a fait une session.
C'était assez compliqué à deux  ::'(: 
J'ai essayé pendant deux heures de détruire le SA-10 sans succès.

Désolé on t'a pas attendu.

Merci en tout cas pour le serveur.

----------


## sentepu

> Avec Ranger on a fait une session.
> C'était assez compliqué à deux 
> J'ai essayé pendant deux heures de détruire le SA-10 sans succès.
> 
> Désolé on t'a pas attendu.
> 
> Merci en tout cas pour le serveur.


On viens à peine de terminer désolé :/

Avec quel avion ? Le SU-25 devrait pas trop avoir de problème mais il faut une bonne couverture CAP :/ et oui on peut pas faire ce qu'on veux si on as pas un minimum de joueur je pense.

----------


## davidmontpellier

J'étais en f18/SEAD et Ranger en f16/CAP.
Le SA-10 nous a causé pas mal de soucis: Les Mig 29 restaient dans la couverture du SA-10 et Ranger ne pouvait pas s'approcher pour me couvrir.

----------


## sentepu

Je connais pas mais peut être que le SU-25 a plus de range ? mais oui ca m'étonne pas que à 2 c'est compliqué  :^_^: 

Je relance le petit sondage pour ce soir (samedi) 21h  ::):

----------


## Tugais

Concernant la VR, j'ai une configuration sensiblement similaire à Ranger excepté une 1080Ti.

Je possède un Reverb et c'est vraiment super limite pour DCS qui est optimisé avec les pieds pour la VR. C'est bien simple, je n'utilise plus mon Reverb que pour IL-2 et Elite Dangerous qui eux tournent parfaitement avec des paramètres graphiques élevés et rendent justice au Reverb. Ta 1060 sera à genoux avec un Reverb et je doute que tu dépasse les 15-20fps (voir deux fois moins si tu comptes voler sur l'Open Beta).

----------


## Qiou87

Avec la gratuité de tous les modules à l’usage pendant un mois à partir du 19/04, je propose qu’on en profite pour voler au Golfe Persique voire même au NTTR les mardis. Y’a plus l’excuse de « j’ai pas sorry » et comme ça commence demain même avec une connexion modeste ça doit pouvoir se DL d’ici mardi.

Je vais en profiter pour tester le Huey moi, toujours été curieux des helicos...

----------


## Batto

> D'abord Jokletox, JanSolo et maintenant Batto ! Ca fait plaisir de retrouver les anciens après toutes ces années !  Je viens de retrouver mes premiers posts de *tousse* 2010, quand on volait encore sur IL-2 1946. Et l'ancêtre de DCS n'avait pas la même tronche...
> Désolé, je suis une quiche en A-10C, je ne pourrai pas t'aider.
> 
> Pour ce que c'est, le Track-IR coûte une blinde, c'est un fait. Tu peux économiser des sous en achetant une PS3 Eye d'occasion et un DELAN Clip. A moins que tu ne puisses trouver un TIR d'occasion.
> J'avais acheté le mien au prix fort dans une boutique en ligne spécialisée dans le simu. Pas sûr qu'elle existe encore.
> 
> N'hésite pas à te pointer les mardis ou les autres soirs, car on vole de plus en plus souvent et on accepte toujours les "débutants".  Je t'envoie les coordonnées du TS.


Coucou Flappie :D
Ouaip, ça remonte... ça date de l'époque où Blackshark venait de sortir, aussi.
Je ne connaissais pas du tout le truc DELAN là, intéressant en effet. La PS3 EYE, c'est la même cam que celle qu'ils proposent sur leur site ? J'imagine qu'on peut prendre n'importe quelle webcam capable d'être adaptée IR ?
Dans tous les cas, même avec la totale, on divise le prix par deux, c'est cool.

Je verrai pour m'incruster un soir, quitte à me contenter de tourner en rond :D




> Concernant la VR, j'ai une configuration sensiblement similaire à Ranger excepté une 1080Ti.
> 
> Je possède un Reverb et c'est vraiment super limite pour DCS qui est optimisé avec les pieds pour la VR. C'est bien simple, je n'utilise plus mon Reverb que pour IL-2 et Elite Dangerous qui eux tournent parfaitement avec des paramètres graphiques élevés et rendent justice au Reverb. Ta 1060 sera à genoux avec un Reverb et je doute que tu dépasse les 15-20fps (voir deux fois moins si tu comptes voler sur l'Open Beta).


Ok, question pour ceux qui jouent en VR (parce que j'ai envisagé la solution aussi) : comment vous gérez les trouzemilles raccourcis clavier sans voir le-dit clavier ni la souris ? Tout ce qui se trouve sur le hots, pas de problème, mais le reste...

----------


## Flappie

> Avec la gratuité de tous les modules à l’usage pendant un mois à partir du 19/04, je propose qu’on en profite pour voler au Golfe Persique voire même au NTTR les mardis. Y’a plus l’excuse de « j’ai pas sorry » et comme ça commence demain même avec une connexion modeste ça doit pouvoir se DL d’ici mardi.
> 
> Je vais en profiter pour tester le Huey moi, toujours été curieux des helicos...


Pour le Huey, je peux te former si tu le souhaites. 

Exact pour PG. Ça tombe bien, j'avais prévu de faire une mission PvP en Iran pour mardi. Pas sûr que j'y parvienne avec la petite dans les pattes en permanence, mais au pire on volera sur une mission de Nico.

Donc à tous ceux qui veulent voler avec nous mardi : *merci de télécharger la map Persian Gulf (gratuite pour un mois, environ 20 Go) avant mardi soir*.

----------


## Bacab

Ha m*rde je vais rater ça ! Amusez vous bien !

----------


## Qiou87

> Ok, question pour ceux qui jouent en VR (parce que j'ai envisagé la solution aussi) : comment vous gérez les trouzemilles raccourcis clavier sans voir le-dit clavier ni la souris ? Tout ce qui se trouve sur le hots, pas de problème, mais le reste...


Je vole pas sur les modules FC3 justement pour ça. Les modules cliquables ça se gère à la souris (posée à côté du stick). Le reste est sur le HOTAS.




> Pour le Huey, je peux te former si tu le souhaites.


Je vais voir déjà comment ça se pilote avec un HOTAS sans palonnier, j'ai peur que ce soit ça le gros frein en fait. On va commencer par un démarrage à chaud en vol libre et voir ce que ça donne. Après je comprends à peu près le principe de fonctionnement d'un hélico, je veux surtout voir:
1. si j'arrive à me débrouiller sans investir dans un palonnier et surtout
2. ce que ça donne en VR  ::wub::  ou  :Gerbe:  (sachant que je suis pas trop sensible à la cinétose et bien habitué désormais)

Dans le genre en VR, les décollages depuis le Stennis lorsque tout le bateau bouge dans une mer formée, c'est assez génial. Je déconseille à ceux qui ont pas trop l'habitude de la VR.  ::P:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Je vais en profiter pour tester le Huey moi, toujours été curieux des helicos...


J'ai testé hier j'avais profité de la promo, et c'est mille fois plus dur que je le pensais c'est terrible  ::): 

Comme tu dis le manque de palo se fait clairement sentir pour moi aussi. Après faut activer le trim du palo dans les options spéciales ce qui permet qu'il ne revienne pas en position centrale automatiquement. Je vais essayer de voir à l'usage ce que ça donne.

----------


## Flappie

@Bacab : La gratuité dure un mois. Tu as brûlé ton PC ?

Je confirme que le pilotage de n'importe quel hélico sans palonnier au pied, c'est pas facile.
Je confirme aussi que le pilotage de n'importe quel hélico sans palonnier tout court, c'est *vraiment* pas facile. En fait, ça ne devrait pas exister.

----------


## Bacab

> @Bacab : La gratuité dure un mois. Tu as brûlé ton PC ?
> 
> Je confirme que le pilotage de n'importe quel hélico sans palonnier au pied, c'est pas facile.
> Je confirme aussi que le pilotage de n'importe quel hélico sans palonnier tout court, c'est *vraiment* pas facile. En fait, ça ne devrait pas exister.


Non je bosse 1 semaine sur deux pendant le confinement (la semaine prochaine c'est 1 où je bosse) et c'est coton de venir voler lorsque je bosse le lendemain :/

----------


## Flappie

Alors ça te fera 2 soirs sur Persian Gulf, c'est déjà ça !

----------


## Olis

Pour le trackir, j'utilise ça
https://www.trackhat.org/

----------


## Bacab

> Alors ça te fera 2 soirs sur Persian Gulf, c'est déjà ça !


Si vous remettez ça à plusieurs reprises oui  ::):

----------


## Toorop

> Je vole pas sur les modules FC3 justement pour ça. Les modules cliquables ça se gère à la souris (posée à côté du stick). Le reste est sur le HOTAS.
> 
> 
> 
> Je vais voir déjà comment ça se pilote avec un HOTAS sans palonnier, j'ai peur que ce soit ça le gros frein en fait. On va commencer par un démarrage à chaud en vol libre et voir ce que ça donne. Après je comprends à peu près le principe de fonctionnement d'un hélico, je veux surtout voir:
> 1. si j'arrive à me débrouiller sans investir dans un palonnier...


Pour le palonnier j'utilise le pédalier de mon T300RS avec DCS et Xplane, pour les helicos ca marche très bien  :;): 

De mon coté les soldes mon fais craquer, j'ai investi dans DCS : Persian Gulf, Huey  ::love::  (que je trouve plus sympa à piloter que sur XP) , le F-A18 (une usine à gaz) , et le M2000 re ::love::  

Pour l'instant j'arrive à démarrer tout ca sans problème et voler tout seul. Par contre pour l'armement c'est plus compliqué j'ai beaucoup de mal à faire mouche, surtout en "air to ground" difficile de toucher une cible quelque soit l'appareil. Et le vol en formation  ::rolleyes::  c'est clairement un problème, j'ai tenté un ravito en vol (mission 3 de la campagne du 2000) bah ca veux pas  ::cry:: 

Je me concentre sur le 2000 pour le moment, j'aime beaucoup, au point que je vais avoir du mal à remettre les fesses dans le cockpit du Hornet  ::): 

Et pour la détente je vol en Huey, missions transport pour l'instant parce que je sait pas viser  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai pas de volant non plus. Je testerai le palo du throttle T16000 que j'ai, je pense que ce sera plus agréable que la rotation du stick.

@Toorop: le M2000 est plus simple en terme de systèmes une fois que tu as compris, car ses capacités sont plus limitées. Pour l'attaque au sol soit tu fais du bombardement CCRP, CCIP ou des roquettes. Par contre la visée en CCIP est décalée donc si t'as pas un laser tu risques pas de taper grand chose. Le guidage se fait forcément via laser externe, y'a pas de targeting pod, pas de missiles guidés air-sol, etc.

Pour le ravito en vol, on m'avait conseillé de tester 10min par 10min pour pas me frustrer. En vrai j'ai découvert qu'on pouvait terminer cette mission sans réussir, et aussi à mieux gérer mon carburant. J'éco-pilote et en général je m'en sors mieux que d'autres sur le carburant. Dans nos missions multi jusqu'ici y'a toujours un aéroport pas loin où ravitailler, on fait pas forcément des missions avec 200nm de vol jusqu'à la zone de combat.

Le Hornet j'ai mis un moment à m'y mettre. J'ai fait le tour du M2000, je me suis fait violence pour aller plus loin sur le Hornet. Déjà quand tu commences à gérer la partie porte-avions, c'est sympa je trouve. C'est toujours plus excitant de se poser sur PA vu la précision nécessaire. Et côté capacités, que ce soit air-air ou air-sol, le Hornet est une machine de guerre implacable. Et c'est sympa aussi d'avoir une vraie SA, pas comme le Mirage avec son radar en mousse et son RWR. Le datalink dans le Hornet facilite vachement la vie, surtout en VR où on identifie pas si facilement les appareils en visuel. Les icônes rouges/vertes sur l'écran ça aide pas mal.  ::): 
Tout ça pour dire, j'ai pas aimé les 2-3 premières heures, mais depuis je l'aime bien cet avion.

----------


## Ranger 28

@sentepu
Bah, je serai là ce soir. C'te blague !  ::trollface::

----------


## KuroNyra

Quoi, y'a un truc de prévu ce soir ou j'ai raté quelque chose?

Au passage: aucun progrès avec le Mirage.  ::unsure::  Je n'arrive pas à me mettre dedans et à comprendre cette engin...

----------


## sentepu

> Si vous remettez ça à plusieurs reprises oui


On est 2/3 à 6 tous les soirs depuis mercredi sur mon serveur  :^_^: (rebelotte ce soir 21h si tu veux d'ailleurs) 

Cette aprem je vais ajouter de la gazelle pour toi flappie  ::):  et également commencer à check pour ajouter des missions cargo pour hélicos avec moose (si quelqu'un maitrise et est dispo je serais sur le TS vers 14h).

Du coup je vais passer le serveur sur la mission Persian Gulf à partir de mercredi (sauf si tous les gens présent ce soir sont prêt et le souhaitent).

----------


## Toorop

J'ai commencé avec le Hornet et beaucoup de tuto YouTube. J'ai encore un peu de mal à apponter proprement, et les systèmes sont loin d’être maîtrisés mais c'est clair qu'il y as du potentiel. 

Et puis j'ai pris le 2000 sur un coup de tête, beaucoup plus facile à aborder. Et j'aime beaucoup son ressentis en vol. Mais oui je vois bien que l'attaque au sol va falloir ce pencher sur le guidage laser. Il y a des missions dans la campagne avec du laser ?

Pour le ravito de la missions j'ai vu que je pouvait passer à la suite, par contre je me suis lamentablement crashé pendant l'ILS  :haha:  Du coup je vais y retourner et ressayer le ravito 10 minutes.

Mais ce que j'aimerais vraiment c'est savoir voler en formation, vos screens en 2000 me font  :Bave:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Pour le ravito de la missions j'ai vu que je pouvait passer à la suite, par contre je me suis lamentablement crashé pendant l'ILS  Du coup je vais y retourner et ressayer le ravito 10 minutes.
> 
> Mais ce que j'aimerais vraiment c'est savoir voler en formation, vos screens en 2000 me font


Le ravito est un excellent entraînement pour le vol en formation. Pour rappel, il ne faut pas se fixer sur le panier mais bien sur le ravitailleur pour tenir sa (bonne) place.

----------


## Tugais

> [...]Mais ce que j'aimerais vraiment c'est savoir voler en formation, vos screens en 2000 me font


Ce n'est qu'une question de pratique, à force de voler tu prendras tes repères et tu voleras en formation les doigts dans le nez. En plus le Mirage dispose d'un outil particulièrement pratique pour faire ses premiers pas avec un vecteur vitesse qui s'affiche sur ton HUD et qui t'indique si tu accélères ou si tu décélères.

Bientôt tu pourras profiter de tes vols en formation avec des étoiles plein les yeux  :B): 





Je plussoie l'avis de droopy, le ravitaillement ce n'est ni plus ni moins que du vol en formation. Si tu arrives à ravitailler tu arriveras à voler en formation et inversement.

----------


## sentepu

> Et puis j'ai pris le 2000 sur un coup de tête, beaucoup plus facile à aborder. Et j'aime beaucoup son ressentis en vol. Mais oui je vois bien que l'attaque au sol va falloir ce pencher sur le guidage laser. Il y a des missions dans la campagne avec du laser ?
> :


Si tu parle de la campagne sur mon serveur oui il y as possibilité d'envoyer des drone IA (via F10) sur zone qui feront du guidage laser sinon il faut demander à des copains  ::): 

Si tu parle de la campagne solo dispo quand tu achète l'avion, je suis trop impatient pour cette compagne que j'ai trouvée trop lente  :^_^:  mais un jour faudra que je la fasse juste pour la scénarisation qui peut être sympa (en ésperant que c'est pas bugger et finissable vu que les tutos le sont  ::(:  ) 




> Bah, je serai là ce soir. C'te blague ! :


haha cool DCS tous les soirs \o/ promis je lance pas de mission arma ce soir ! 




> Quoi, y'a un truc de prévu ce soir ou j'ai raté quelque chose? 
> Au passage: aucun progrès avec le Mirage.  Je n'arrive pas à me mettre dedans et à comprendre cette engin...


Ce soir 21h sur mon serv encore.

J'ai fait su-25->mig-29->m-2000 donc m2k premier avion cliquable et je l'ai trouvé assez simple, je suis sur TS cette aprem tu pourra me stream via discord et je te dirait ce qui est pas bon  ::): 




> Par contre la visée en CCIP est décalée donc si t'as pas un laser tu risques pas de taper grand chose. Le guidage se fait forcément via laser externe, y'a pas de targeting pod, pas de missiles guidés air-sol, etc


Comment ca décalée ? 
En CCRP il y as que les GBUs qui sont guidé laser il me semble, pour avoir de la précision en mk82 il faut prendre les mk82s (snakeeye) et faire du CCIP ca reste pas facile mais bien plus precis que le CCRP avec les mk82 'normales'.

Si tu parle du fait que TOUS le VTH (HUD) se déplace a droite ou gauche, j'ai remarqué que c'etait lié au vent mais aucune idée si c'est un bug ou pas (j'ai eu ce truc pendant la mission de mardi alors que j'etait en CAP)

----------


## Toorop

> Ce n'est qu'une question de pratique, à force de voler tu prendras tes repères et tu voleras en formation les doigts dans le nez. En plus le Mirage dispose d'un outil particulièrement pratique pour faire ses premiers pas avec un vecteur vitesse qui s'affiche sur ton HUD et qui t'indique si tu accélères ou si tu décélères.
> 
> Bientôt tu pourras profiter de tes vols en formation avec des étoiles plein les yeux 
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/RfXiNd...kmTu/giphy.gif
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/l4YPSV...VpIo/giphy.gif
> 
> Je plussoie l'avis de droopy, le ravitaillement ce n'est ni plus ni moins que du vol en formation. Si tu arrives à ravitailler tu arriveras à voler en formation et inversement.


 ::love::  c'est tellement beau  ::love::  je vais try hard sur le ravito jusqu’à arriver à ce résultat.

----------


## Qiou87

Y’a du guidage laser par JTAC dans la dernière mission de la campagne du M2000. Et la campagne déchire pour progresser sur cet avion. Cold start, radio, CAP, CAS, t’apprends tout.

Pour le CCIP je remarque que ça tombe facilement 10m à côté de la où je vise. Pas pratique vu que les blindés ne sont abîmés que si ça tombe pile sur eux.

----------


## Batto

J'en profite pour demander les infos du TS si possible ^^

Et j'essayerai de passer cet aprem  :;):

----------


## sentepu

> Pour le CCIP je remarque que ça tombe facilement 10m à côté de la où je vise. Pas pratique vu que les blindés ne sont abîmés que si ça tombe pile sur eux.


Idem mais pour le moment je blame encore mon incompétence (trop vite ? trop d'angle ? mauvais timing ? je ne sais pas mais je m'entraine  ::):  )

----------


## ze_droopy

> et également commencer à check pour ajouter des missions cargo pour hélicos avec moose (si quelqu'un maitrise et est dispo je serais sur le TS vers 14h).


J'ai déjà mis les mains dedans et j'ai encore Eclipse LDT d'installé, après ça dépend ce que tu veux faire exactement, je suis loin de "maîtriser" la chose.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Y a toujours eu une légère déviation je sais pas si elle reflète une imprécision réelle ou pas mais bon ça reste une vraie purge la CAS en Mirage. En multi avec les Canard j'avais pu allumer des tanks à la GBU sur le marquage laser d'un camarade en A10 ça marchait bien par contre !

----------


## Tugais

> c'est tellement beau  je vais try hard sur le ravito jusqu’à arriver à ce résultat.


Ne te prends pas la tête non plus et y passer des heures non stop, le tout c'est de le bosser régulièrement et ça viendra petit à petit. Ce que j'ai fait pour m'habituer à ravitailler c'est de créer une mission d'entraînement où je me trouve déjà en position derrière le tanker. Il n'y a plus alors qu'à demander l'autorisation sur la fréquence qui va bien et faire des contacts pendant dix ou quinze minutes max par jour.

Tu verras, au bout d'une semaine de ce régime tu constateras déjà une belle progression.




> Idem mais pour le moment je blame encore mon incompétence (trop vite ? trop d'angle ? mauvais timing ? je ne sais pas mais je m'entraine  )


Il s'agit en fait d'un bug connu depuis des mois/années. Il y a un problème au niveau du piper qui n'est pas placé correctement ; ça fait partie des fix en attente.

----------


## Toorop

> Ne te prends pas la tête non plus et y passer des heures non stop, le tout c'est de le bosser régulièrement et ça viendra petit à petit. Ce que j'ai fait pour m'habituer à ravitailler c'est de créer une mission d'entraînement où je me trouve déjà en position derrière le tanker. Il n'y a plus alors qu'à demander l'autorisation sur la fréquence qui va bien et faire des contacts pendant dix ou quinze minutes max par jour.
> 
> Tu verras, au bout d'une semaine de ce régime tu constateras déjà une belle progression.


Bonne idée je vais testé ca  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

WOUHOU! J'ai réussi à faire démarrer le mirage, à décoller et atterrir avec! Je commence peu à peu à piger le cockpit de l'engin, je vais pouvoir passer aux entraînement sur le matériel en lui-même!

----------


## Flappie

> Du coup je vais passer le serveur sur la mission Persian Gulf à partir de mercredi (sauf si tous les gens présent ce soir sont prêt et le souhaitent).


Je viens de lire que la gratuité ne commence que demain 19 avril. Donc si tu veux maximiser l'effectif ce soir, je te conseille de rester sur le Caucase.

----------


## Ranger 28

Il est super agréable à voler. Tu vas aimer !

----------


## davidmontpellier

> haha cool DCS tous les soirs \o/ promis je lance pas de mission arma ce soir ! 
> 
> 
> Ce soir 21h sur mon serv encore.


Je viens aussi. On va finir par l'avoir ce SA-10  :;):

----------


## sentepu

> J'ai déjà mis les mains dedans et j'ai encore Eclipse LDT d'installé, après ça dépend ce que tu veux faire exactement, je suis loin de "maîtriser" la chose.


J'ai commencer le jeu il y as quelques mois et j'ai mis 2 fois les mains dans la mission pour supprimer des menus ... donc 0 expe quoi :D

Je suis sur le TS je commence à essayer de debug avec des logs mais j'ai l'impression qu'il va falloir eclipse pour avoir les breakpoints (tu sais pas si c'est dispo pour vscode?) et pouvoir lire le contenu des objets (les logs ne serialize pas les objets ?  ::(:  )





> Il s'agit en fait d'un bug connu depuis des mois/années. Il y a un problème au niveau du piper qui n'est pas placé correctement ; ça fait partie des fix en attente.


HA ! 

ok ca fait un peu plaisir à mon égo :D et tu sais si c'est un bug de placement fix type il est toujours trop bas ou trop haut ? ou un truc du genre il prend pas en compte la vitesse et calcul sur la base de 500 noeud au lieu de l'actuel ?




> Je viens de lire que la gratuité ne commence que demain 19 avril. Donc si tu veux maximiser l'effectif ce soir, je te conseille de rester sur le Caucase.


Effectivement  ::): 




> Je viens aussi. On va finir par l'avoir ce SA-10


Yes on va être pas mal ce soir ! et au pire je sortirais le SU-25  :;):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Bordel j'ai voulu faire la 1ère mission de la campagne du Huey, je commence à peu près à controller le bouzin mais... Traverser toute la Géorgie à 120 noeuds ?!  ::o:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je suis sur le TS je commence à essayer de debug avec des logs mais j'ai l'impression qu'il va falloir eclipse pour avoir les breakpoints (tu sais pas si c'est dispo pour vscode?) et pouvoir lire le contenu des objets (les logs ne serialize pas les objets ?  )


C'est possible d'utiliser VSC avec l'extension Lua pour avoir l'Intellisense. Jamais essayé de debuggé avec par contre.
Je suis partagé: Les tutos MOOSE (install et debug) sont sur Eclipse, mais l'IDE est moisie (et installer java m'a gonflé).
Si j'ai le temps j'essaierai de passer sur VSC.

----------


## plon

> Bordel j'ai voulu faire la 1ère mission de la campagne du Huey, je commence à peu près à controller le bouzin mais... Traverser toute la Géorgie à 120 noeuds ?!



Je sais pas comment tu maîtrises les atterrissages, mais si t'es pas à l'aise avec, bosse les un peu : ça fout les boules de se vautrer au bout de 20-30 minutes de vol et de devoir tout recommencer  ::): 
Si tu veux, on peut se faire un vol ensemble si ça peut t'aider (dispo ce soir vers 21h15).

----------


## Flappie

> Bordel j'ai voulu faire la 1ère mission de la campagne du Huey, je commence à peu près à controller le bouzin mais... Traverser toute la Géorgie à 120 noeuds ?!


Tu parles de la campagne avec un Huey de l'ONU ? Les traversées sont longues, mais personnellement j'avais bien aimé.
Le conseil de plon vaut de l'or : attends de maîtriser les deux types de posé principaux avant de faire de longue traversées.
Il y a le posé 'glissade' où tu cabres tout du long en perdant de l'altitude en continuant d'avancer (le plus simple), et le posé 'Jurassic Park' qui est un appel au vortex, et donc à la dégringolade quasi assurée. Commence par maîtriser le premier.  :;): 

En revoyant la scène de Jurrasic Park, je suis persuadé que ça a été accéléré : un hélico qui descend ainsi à cette vitesse devrait se manger son vortex en une poignée de secondes. Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## plon

Le plus dur est la transition en fait, l'erreur la plus commune au début est de ne pas oser arriver avec de la vitesse... 

Si tu freines trop haut et trop tôt, c'est VRS assuré... Il faut se servir du joli coussin d'air bien moelleux quand tu es au raz du sol, il est ton ami et te sauvera la vie bien des fois.

Ton huey te parles également, il faut l'écouter, quand il se met à trembler alors que tu ralentis, surveille ton taux de descente, si ton hélico commence à s'enfoncer il faut rapidement remettre du collectif (beaucoup si besoin !). Très schématiquement, quand tu as de la vitesse, tes pales agissent comme une aile, quand tu n'en as plus assez, elles agissent comme un bon gros ventilo tourné vers le bas... D'où le besoin de tirer sur le collectif pour compenser.

Et oui j'ai bien aimé la campagne aussi, même si certains trajets sont un peu longuets. (les trois campagne dispos, UN, Argo et Worlds apart sont chouettes, avec une mention spéciale pour cette dernière dont l'ambiance et l'immersion sont très bien travaillées).

----------


## Jokletox

> Il y a le posé 'glissade' où tu cabres tout du long en perdant de l'altitude en continuant d'avancer (le plus simple), et le posé 'Jurassic Park' qui est un appel au vortex, et donc à la dégringolade quasi assurée. Commence par maîtriser le premier.


A propos des vortex une explication venant d'un pilote IRL sur le phénomène, comment l'éviter et en sortir : http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...rt=25#p1773664 la suite du sujet est aussi intéressante. Apparemment il vaut mieux partir en latéral plutôt qu'en avant (perso j'ai tjs entendu dire qu'il fallait mettre le cyclique en avant) et évidement éviter au maximum les approches à la Jurassic Park   ::P:

----------


## plon

Va falloir que je me re-regarde jurassic park, j'ai pas le souvenir qu'il y ait des hélicos dedans, et encore moins de leur approche...  ::):  

Sinon sur Wikipédia : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vortex_ring_state




> " Detection and correction
> 
> The signs of settling with power are a vibration in the main rotor system[4] followed by an increasing sink rate and possibly a decrease of cyclic authority.[5]
> 
> In single rotor helicopters, the vortex ring state can be corrected by moving the cyclic control in any direction, which controls the pitch angle of the rotor blade, slightly pitching nose down, and establishing forward flight. In tandem-rotor helicopters, recovery is accomplished through lateral cyclic or pedal input. The aircraft will fly out of the vortex ring into "clean air", and will be able to regain lift.
> 
> Another correction, the Vuichard Recovery Technique, was developed by Claude Vuichard, a Federal Office for Civil Aviation (FOCA) inspector in Switzerland. This technique uses the assistance of tail rotor thrust: apply cyclic in the direction of tail rotor thrust, and increase the collective to climb power, coordinated with the power pedal to maintain heading (cross controls). Recovery is complete when the rotor disc reaches the upwind part of the vortex. "


Faudra que j'essaye la méthode Vuichard dans DCS ...

----------


## Flappie

> Et oui j'ai bien aimé la campagne aussi, même si certains trajets sont un peu longuets. (les trois campagne dispos, UN, Argo et Worlds apart sont chouettes, avec une mention spéciale pour cette dernière dont l'ambiance et l'immersion sont très bien travaillées).


Ah, tu m'intéresses. Je pensais que Worlds Apart était (un groupe, oui, mais aussi) une campagne vite ficelée par un amateur. Il faut dire que la piètre vidéo de présentation ne laissait rien présager de bon.
Je testerai à l'occasion. Argo était pas mal du tout, sauf les 2 missions qui se passent la nuit. De vraies punitions ces deux-là.

@plon : tu as un lien ici pour l'approche Jurrassic park : ICI

Il fallait oser, la méthode Vuichard !  :^_^:

----------


## plon

Alors, non, il ne faut surtout pas se baser sur leur teaser  ::):  (ils se sont bien fait chambrer la dessus).

Au contraire ils ont apporté un soin particulier à l'ambiance, c'est une campagne qui m'a fait bien progresser sur le huey ! Pour l'apprentissage, l'ordre UN/ARGO/Worlds Appart est bien ! (j'ai pas encore fini Worlds Appart, je me la savoure cette campagne). Elle introduit des situations ou il faut vraiment piloter en finesses, dans des endroits très restreints !)

Si tu l'as pas faite, ^je te la conseille, j'ai aimé toutes les missions que j'ai volé pour le moment !

----------


## DHP

Coucou,

bon ben confinement et gratuité oblige un peux à revenir sur l'engin ! 
Du coup j'ai bien compris absolument tous les modules sont gratuits ? 

Vous faites quand vos soirées ?

----------


## plon

> Ah, tu m'intéresses. Je pensais que Worlds Apart était (un groupe, oui, mais aussi) une campagne vite ficelée par un amateur. Il faut dire que la piètre vidéo de présentation ne laissait rien présager de bon.
> Je testerai à l'occasion. Argo était pas mal du tout, sauf les 2 missions qui se passent la nuit. De vraies punitions ces deux-là.
> 
> @plon : tu as un lien ici pour l'approche Jurrassic park : ICI
> 
> Il fallait oser, la méthode Vuichard !


Les missions de nuits, ont été créées à l'époque - brève - ou le phare de recherche marchait... Elles sont juste infaisable pour le moment... Dommage... On peut zapper ces missions sur le menu F10 dans les premières minutes de la mission et passer à la suivante.


Merci pour le lien et pour avoir enrichi ma culture générale  ::):  Effectivement, ce genre d'approche donne une belle crêpe à l'arrivée.


Ça donne ça en vrai, sans les dinosaures et en Mi-8 : https://youtu.be/urTuwH0lb8Q?t=65

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@DHP : C'est le mardi.

----------


## Badong

> Les missions de nuits, ont été créées à l'époque - brève - ou le phare de recherche marchait... Elles sont juste infaisable pour le moment... Dommage... On peut zapper ces missions sur le menu F10 dans les premières minutes de la mission et passer à la suivante.
> 
> 
> Merci pour le lien et pour avoir enrichi ma culture générale  Effectivement, ce genre d'approche donne une belle crêpe à l'arrivée.
> 
> 
> Ça donne ça en vrai, sans les dinosaures et en Mi-8 : https://youtu.be/urTuwH0lb8Q?t=65


damn, nsfl warning

----------


## plon

Pour finir sur le Vortex Ring State, une belle vidéo qui permet de visualiser le phénomène (et des explications pour en sortir) :

----------


## Flappie

Les modules Heatblur et les campagnes ne sont pas gratuites.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Les missions de nuits, ont été créées à l'époque - brève - ou le phare de recherche marchait... Elles sont juste infaisable pour le moment... Dommage... On peut zapper ces missions sur le menu F10 dans les premières minutes de la mission et passer à la suivante.
> 
> 
> Merci pour le lien et pour avoir enrichi ma culture générale  Effectivement, ce genre d'approche donne une belle crêpe à l'arrivée.
> 
> 
> Ça donne ça en vrai, sans les dinosaures et en Mi-8 : https://youtu.be/urTuwH0lb8Q?t=65
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


Je suis un peu perdu avec votre histoire de VRS. C'est quoi exactement ce phénomène?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je suis un peu perdu avec votre histoire de VRS. C'est quoi exactement ce phénomène?


Pour faire encore plus dans la vulgarisation: un hélicoptère se soulève en prenant l'air au dessus des pales et le poussant sous les pales.
Si l'air monte trop vite, les pales ne peuvent plus ramener l'air vers le bas, créent un vortex a la place, et l'hélicoptère tombe.
Pour en sortir, il faut remettre les pales dans une colonne d'air "frais".

----------


## Jokletox

C'est pas faute d'avoir linké des liens expliquant le phénomène plus haut...

----------


## KuroNyra

> Pour faire encore plus dans la vulgarisation: un hélicoptère se soulève en prenant l'air au dessus des pales et le poussant sous les pales.
> Si l'air monte trop vite, les pales ne peuvent plus ramener l'air vers le bas, créent un vortex a la place, et l'hélicoptère tombe.
> Pour en sortir, il faut remettre les pales dans une colonne d'air "frais".


Je vois, je connaissais pas, pourtant ça semble logique quand on y songe.

----------


## Flappie

> Je vois, je connaissais pas, pourtant ça semble logique quand on y songe.


A noter que j'ai récemment vu une vidéo de C'est pas sorcier avec ma fille sur le sujet (oui, c'est moi qui choisit les thèmes...), et que j'ai bien aimé les explications techniques. En plus, y'a de la Gazelle... Je recommande.

----------


## plon

Très bien foutue !

----------


## Qiou87

La bande-annonce de ce mois d'essais gratuits est classe!

----------


## sentepu

J'ai pu prendre que le F-18, JF-17 et F-16 pour le moment sur steam  ::(:  

J'aurais bien pris tester un helico juste pour me dégouter et me forcer à acheter un palonier  ::XD::

----------


## Lokournan

> C'est possible d'utiliser VSC avec l'extension Lua pour avoir l'Intellisense. Jamais essayé de debuggé avec par contre.
> Je suis partagé: Les tutos MOOSE (install et debug) sont sur Eclipse, mais l'IDE est moisie (et installer java m'a gonflé).
> Si j'ai le temps j'essaierai de passer sur VSC.


Moi j'utilise Notepad++ pour la syntaxe mais le debbug marche pas terrible sur les objets du jeu.
Donc je suis obligé de tester chaque fois que j'écris une ligne, c'est long et chiant sachant que ça marche pas toujours  :;): .

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai pu prendre que le F-18, JF-17 et F-16 pour le moment sur steam  
> 
> J'aurais bien pris tester un helico juste pour me dégouter et me forcer à acheter un palonier


Anéfé il n'y a qu'une partie et pendant 2 semaines sur Steam. Pas le même schéma que sur leur store donc. J'ai pris la Normandie et le BF-109 pour voir ce que vaut DCS en Warbird, mais y'a ni Huey ni F86 que je voulais tester. Arf, j'ai toujours le F18 et le F5 à continuer d'apprendre de toute façon...

Le JF-17 demande à être en open-beta ceci dit, donc je ne peux pas le tester (OB + VR =  ::sad:: ). Le F-16 a l'air problématique pour l'instant de ce que j'en ai lu, le F18 est un choix plus sûr si tu veux acheter un appareil US moderne dans DCS.

----------


## sentepu

> Moi j'utilise Notepad++ pour la syntaxe mais le debbug marche pas terrible sur les objets du jeu.
> Donc je suis obligé de tester chaque fois que j'écris une ligne, c'est long et chiant sachant que ça marche pas toujours .


Idem du coup j'ai installer eclipse ldt (la version 64bits plante for some reasons ... donc obliger de prendre le 32, ca ram du cul je sais pas pk ...) le debugger et tous, et le truc plante sur un `env.info('prout')`  ::|: 




> Anéfé il n'y a qu'une partie et pendant 2 semaines sur Steam. Pas le même schéma que sur leur store donc. J'ai pris la Normandie et le BF-109 pour voir ce que vaut DCS en Warbird, mais y'a ni Huey ni F86 que je voulais tester. Arf, j'ai toujours le F18 et le F5 à continuer d'apprendre de toute façon...
> 
> Le JF-17 demande à être en open-beta ceci dit, donc je ne peux pas le tester (OB + VR = ). Le F-16 a l'air problématique pour l'instant de ce que j'en ai lu, le F18 est un choix plus sûr si tu veux acheter un appareil US moderne dans DCS.


On est en open beta stable donc on est bon, j'ai pu lancer le jf-17  ::): 
Je vois pas non plus les promos de 50% annoncée, sur steam, ca arrivera tetre demain

----------


## ze_droopy

> Idem du coup j'ai installer eclipse ldt (la version 64bits plante for some reasons ... donc obliger de prendre le 32, ca ram du cul je sais pas pk ...)


Si Eclipse x64 plante au démarrage, tu as surement installé Java en 32 bits (le site java c'est de la derm, il te propose le x86 par défaut, faut aller fouiller pour prendre le x64)

----------


## sentepu

> Si Eclipse x64 plante au démarrage, tu as surement installé Java en 32 bits (le site java c'est de la derm, il te propose le x86 par défaut, faut aller fouiller pour prendre le x64)


Fort probable oui j'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir installer java j'etait surpris que ca fonctionne :D Tu as la 64 ? si oui il y as un vrai gain de perf ou pas ?

PS: si tu est dispo cette aprem pour check ce debugger je suis sur le TS.

----------


## war-p

Eclipse  :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Perso, j'avais trouvé ça https://studio.zerobrane.com/

----------


## ze_droopy

> Fort probable oui j'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir installer java j'etait surpris que ca fonctionne :D Tu as la 64 ? si oui il y as un vrai gain de perf ou pas ?
> 
> PS: si tu est dispo cette aprem pour check ce debugger je suis sur le TS.


Désolé, pas beaucoup dispo en journée.
J'utilise la x64 oui, ça reste Éclipse c'est pas la panacée mais ça fait le job.

----------


## Liliann

Bonjour à tous, petite question.
Avec la mois offert pour les modules je me tâte à tester le JF-17, cependant lorsque je veux installer ce dernier l'uptater m’affiche l'erreur suivante : "Unknowm module DEKA_JF-17". 
Auriez-vous une solution pour l'installer sur la stable ?
Précision je n'ai pas DCS sur steam

----------


## Flappie

> Bonjour à tous, petite question.
> Avec la mois offert pour les modules je me tâte à tester le JF-17, cependant lorsque je veux installer ce dernier l'uptater m’affiche l'erreur suivante : "Unknowm module DEKA_JF-17".


Je viens de tester sur la stable standalone : même erreur. Je ne trouve pas de topic traitant du souci sur le forum d'ED.




> 00000.061 INFO : branch: release
> 00000.062 STATUS: Connecting to update servers...
> 00000.780 INFO : Got reply from www.digitalcombatsimulator.com
> 00001.500 INFO : Got reply from srv11update.digitalcombatsimulator.com
> 00001.502 STATUS: Verifying cached version info...
> 00001.587 STATUS: Preparing to install DEKA_JF-17 ...
> 00001.597 ERROR: Unknown module DEKA_JF-17
> 00003.705 === Log closed.

----------


## Qiou87

Le JF-17 n'est disponible que sur l'open beta 2.5.6. La stable étant toujours sur la 2.5.5 elle ne supporte pas encore le JF-17.

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est parce qu'il n'est dispo que sur l'openbeta, non?

----------


## Flappie

Je pensais qu'il était dispo sur la stable, à cause du changelog de décembre qui le mentionne plusieurs fois, mais ça ne semble pas être le cas.

----------


## Liliann

J'ai trouvé ce topic https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=259010&page=4 , mais j'ai rien vu d'utile...

----------


## ze_droopy

Ça dit que c'est OpenBeta only...

----------


## Ranger 28

Il a fait un bref passage sur la stable avant d'être basculé sur la béta. Un gars qui volait avec nous en a fait les frais

----------


## Toorop

Trop de choix, un conseil sur quel oiseau tester ? J'ai déjà le M2000 le F-A 18-C et le Huey. 

Pour l'instant j'ai mis en téléchargement le MI8 et la Gazelle (j'aime bien les voilures tournantes  ::P: ) ainsi que la map Nevada pour tester tous ça.

J'aimerais bien essayer un jet moins moderne que le Hornet, plus facile a prendre en main.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai remis les mains dans le Mi-8 cet aprem, mais j'ai vraiment du mal avec cet appareil : c'est un gros balourd avec un cockpit gigantesque dans lequel on se perd facilement, doté d'un armement et d'une visée rudimentaires. Je le pilote parfois pour faire de l'utilitaire mais je lui préfère de loin le Huey. Et pourtant, j'ai acheté cette campagne, "Story of a Hero", qui mêle Mi-8 et Ka-50, donc il va bien falloir que je supporte ce veau.

En oiseau, je recommande pour ma part mes deux chouchous : le Viggen (logique barrée, simple et complexe à la fois) et le Harrier (VSTOL).

----------


## KuroNyra

Perso je pensais essayer le F16, le F18, le Harrier  et le Huey.

----------


## Toorop

Ah j'ai hésité à mettre le MI8 j'aurais pas dû... Déjà 32 go à télécharger j'aurais pu économiser du temps de download  ::P: 

Le viggen est pas dans la liste me semble-t-il ? Comme le F14, pourtant il me fais de l'œil celui-là. D'ailleurs il est jouable en solo ou il faut nécessairement un Rio humain pour en profiter ?

Et aussi j'ai pas vu le Ka-50 ?!

----------


## Flappie

Je pensais que tu avais déjà le Ka-50. Oui, c'est un appareil à tester ! Il est complètement stabilisé, donc ça fait tout drôle quand on vient du Huey. Et quelle machine ! Tu peux shooter un char à 8km de distance. Il ne lui manque que le mode nuit, et j'ai cru comprendre que c'était en chemin avec "Blackshark 3". Si tu as besoin d'un coach, je suis en congé jusqu'à mercredi inclus. Je serai surtout dispo en début d'aprem.

J'avais oublié que les modules Heatblur ne faisaient pas partie de l'essai gratuit. C'est dommage. Le F-14 seul vaut moins le coup qu'à deux, c'est certain. L'IA RIO "Jester" permet de combler les manques, mais il est parait-il assez têtu quand il veut : il ne locke pas toujours les cibles, par exemple...

----------


## KuroNyra

Le F18 a 32 giga à télécharger?!

----------


## Toorop

Non les 32 go c'est les modules que je voulais tester  :;): 

Rétropédalage du coup, j'ai annule le téléchargement et je part sur le Ka-50 et l'AV-8B histoire de tester le décollage verticale. La map Nevada on verra plus tard, de toute façon je rentre en formation demain je vais avoir moins de temps pour tester tout ça.

@Flappie: merci mais comme je viens de dire le temps de jeux va être limite a partir de demain.

----------


## Badong

Elle pèse combien votre installation dcs ? La mienne fait 110go, ça me parait beaucoup

----------


## Flappie

157 Go chez moi. C'est énorme, oui. Mais il faut voir qu'on a tout plein de textures très détaillées : celles des appareils et celles des maps. En parlant des maps, regarde donc la place qu'elles prennent à elles seules :




Tiens, je vois que je peux faire de la place dans le dossier "_downloads".

----------


## Olis

J'ai passé la journée sur le mirage, je commence à bien l'aimer, démarrage ok (même si j'ai encore une alarme Décol. mais qui disparait une fois en l'air), décollage, atterissage dans l'herbe ?
J'ai surtout travaillé le démarrage, la nav et la radio (vive le chuck guide)

----------


## frostphoenyx

T'es sûr qu'on peut supprimer le contenu de _downloads ?

----------


## war-p

> J'ai passé la journée sur le mirage, je commence à bien l'aimer, démarrage ok (même si j'ai encore une alarme Décol. mais qui disparait une fois en l'air), décollage, atterissage dans l'herbe ?
> J'ai surtout travaillé le démarrage, la nav et la radio (vive le chuck guide)


À ton avis pourquoi le voyant decol(age) est allumé lors du décollage ?  ::ninja::  De mémoire, c'est l'indicateur de "weight on wheels".

----------


## Flappie

@frostphoenyx : oui.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Merci  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> À ton avis pourquoi le voyant decol(age) est allumé lors du décollage ?  De mémoire, c'est l'indicateur de "weight on wheels".


DECOL tu le fais disparaître avec les 2 tests (FBW et l'autre je sais plus à quoi ça correspond) sur le panneau de gauche au niveau du coude gauche en gros. Tu as à chaque fois un cache à soulever, un switch à basculer et ça fait un test pendant 15-20sec puis voyant vert quand c'est fini. Le test du FBW déclenche le Master Caution ce qui est normal. Quand tu as fait les deux le voyant DECOL s'éteint.  :;): 

Un M2K proprement démarré n'a aucun voyant d'allumé avant le taxi.

----------


## partizan

Decol > il ne fait pas les 2 tests (cdve + pa)
edit : grilled by qiou 
donc cdve (commandes de vol électrique) et pa (pilote auto)

----------


## war-p

> DECOL tu le fais disparaître avec les 2 tests (FBW et l'autre je sais plus à quoi ça correspond) sur le panneau de gauche au niveau du coude gauche en gros. Tu as à chaque fois un cache à soulever, un switch à basculer et ça fait un test pendant 15-20sec puis voyant vert quand c'est fini. Le test du FBW déclenche le Master Caution ce qui est normal. Quand tu as fait les deux le voyant DECOL s'éteint. 
> 
> Un M2K proprement démarré n'a aucun voyant d'allumé avant le taxi.


Ah pardon, je suis un peu rouillé...

----------


## sentepu

> Le JF-17 n'est disponible que sur l'open beta 2.5.6. La stable étant toujours sur la 2.5.5 elle ne supporte pas encore le JF-17.


 :nawak:  -> https://streamable.com/bescsk

réalisé à l'instant

Sur steam je suis bien sur l'open beta - stable 2.5.5 et non la stable qui est la 1.5.6 (et non plus l'open beta - public release 2.5.6), je pense qu'il y as confusion quelque part  :^_^: 




> DECOL tu le fais disparaître avec les 2 tests


Dernière fois que j'ai testé ca n'as pas fonctionné, jamais trouvé depuis que j'ai commencé le m2000 en début d'année :/

----------


## Jokletox

"l'open beta - stable 2.5.5 " 

Je confirme, y'a bien une confusion quelque part :D Soit t'es en Beta 2.5.6 soit en stable 2.5.5 mais pas sur une version "open beta - stable" en même temps ^^

----------


## Olis

Merci, c'est bien ce que je soupçonnai, je ne les faisais pas car sans allumer le trackir les interrupteurs sont cachés par le siège, et je sais qu'aucune alarme ne doit être allumée au décollage, j'ai lancé une mission Takeoff pour vérifier  :;):

----------


## sentepu

> "l'open beta - stable 2.5.5 " 
> 
> Je confirme, y'a bien une confusion quelque part :D Soit t'es en Beta 2.5.6 soit en stable 2.5.5 mais pas sur une version "open beta - stable" en même temps ^^




 :nawak: 

ils ont fail le naming coté Steam j'imagine 




> Désolé, pas beaucoup dispo en journée..


Pas de soucis. Je vais reprendre mes tests propres de toute facon j'ai check/install un peu à l'arrache.

----------


## Liliann

Ce qui est bizarre par rapport au JF-17 c'est que sur le Store de ED c'est bien notifié en rouge "Requiert DCS World version 2.5.5"  ::wacko::

----------


## sentepu

> Ce qui est bizarre par rapport au JF-17 c'est que sur le Store de ED c'est bien notifié en rouge "Requiert DCS World version 2.5.5"


Parce que (je viens de check ca) for some reason le dernier patch de la 2.5.5 est toujours pas dispo sur la branch 'stable' -> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...a/2.5.5.41962/

Ce patch index le JF-17  ::XD::  donc si vous voulez le test il faut aller dans l'install de _DCS/Bin_ et lancer _./DCS_updater.exe update 2.5.5.41962_ (non testé donc déconseillé pour les petites co)

Je suis dessus et je peux toujours jouer avec vous pour ceux qui se demande (et sur mon serv en 2.5.5.41371 somehow  :nawak:  )

----------


## DHP

Faut obligatoirement passer par Steam pour profiter du mois gratuit ? Je n'arrive pas à récupérer quoi que ce soit depuis le site DCS.

Edit: Ok je chercher sur le site alors que ça se passe dans le gestionnaire de module directement dans le jeu apparemment.

----------


## yuushiro

Par contre, j'ai l'impression qu'avec le mois gratuit, les serveurs de DCS ne suivent plus.
Le jeu met plus de temps à se connecter au serveur de MAJ, etc.
Le listing des serveurs multi se traine.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Par contre, j'ai l'impression qu'avec le mois gratuit, les serveurs de DCS ne suivent plus.
> Le jeu met plus de temps à se connecter au serveur de MAJ, etc.
> Le listing des serveurs multi se traine.


Ouais, la quantité de personne venant sur le jeu à overloader les serveurs. Ils les ont reset ce matin vers 11H pour qu'ils puissent tenir la charge.

Apparement y'a eu un bon de 300% de téléchargement.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Je viens de voir ce splendide vol en MiG-15, et j'en ai encore la bave aux lèvres, alors je partage :

----------


## Toorop

Magnifique, ca donne envie.

----------


## Toorop



----------


## war-p

> Je viens de voir ce splendide vol en MiG-15, et j'en ai encore la bave aux lèvres, alors je partage :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY63Tkj2bs0


Ouais le mec qui tien cette chaîne n'est pas du tout privilégié  ::trollface::

----------


## Toorop

Un helipad improvisé  :;):

----------


## Olis

Stray MISSILE fired by Chadian Su-25 pierces fuel tanker, barely misses French C-130 & hits officer's house, killing 5 

In a bizarre and tragic accident, a Chadian Air Force Su-25 parked at the Adji Kossei airbase fired a missile that struck an empty fuel truck, zoomed by a French C-130 Hercules transport plane and hit a house, killing 5 civilians.

A surveillance camera video of the incident has leaked online, showing the exact moment the missile was fired, apparently accidentally, as the fighter jet was being prepared for takeoff, according to local media.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1251633604997906440

----------


## Qiou87

Pour éviter les soucis de Steam avec DCS pendant ce mois gratuit (Steam n'en propose que 2 semaines, et majoritairement les modules que j'ai déjà ou WWII, bref c'est chiant et sans la promo -50% en plus), j'envisage de basculer sur la version stand-alone. Je traînais des pieds jusqu'ici parce que la MAJ auto même sans chercher à lancer le jeu me facilitait la vie (pas envie de perdre 10-15min de jeu quand je veux le lancer juste à cause d'une MAJ). J'ai enregistré mes clés sur le store DCS, tout va bien et est reconnu, mais pas envie de re-DL tout vu qu'apparemment leurs serveurs galèrent. Et surtout j'aimerai garder mes mods et configs de contrôle tels quels.

Y'a-t-il moyen d'installer la stand-alone en recopiant les fichiers depuis SteamApps? Ou faut forcément tout re-DL? Quid du dossier dans Parties Sauvegardées, il reste et conserve ainsi les contrôles des avions qu'on a paramétré et les mods?

----------


## Flappie

@Olis : Impressionnant, le changement de cap de la roquette !

@Qiou : Oui, la standalone utilise elle aussi le dossier Parties Sauvegardées. Le chemin de la standalone stable est : _"C:\Users\***\Saved Games\DCS"_. Avant de basculer, e te conseille de faire une copie de sauvegarde de ce dossier, ailleurs sur ton PC, juste au cas où.

Pour ce qui est du dossier principal du jeu, on peut apparemment en faire la copie : https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...to_standalone/




> Go here and select the version you want - https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...wnloads/world/
> Let the installer run and create the necessary folders. *But stop it before it downloads everything.*
> Then go to your Steamapps/common/DCSWorld and *copy everything* from inside of the DCSWorld folder and drop it into the Program Files\Eagle Dynamics\DCS World folder
> Once copied over go into the config folder and *open retail.cfg in notepad*. Change the text inside to "ED" without the quotes.
> Open start menu, navigate to Eagle Dynamics folder and *run Repair DCS World*


Ça ne te coute rien d'essayer, sauf peut-être un peu de sueur si ton jeu ne fonctionne pas comme attendu par la suite.  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

Ok merci. J'ai lancé le DL du jeu de base déjà (à 3mo/sec on est pas arrivé...). Après je sais pas si je vais jouer au con, mes mods sont dans le dossier Saved Games aussi je crois, donc ça ne bougera pas (c'est le même chemin sur la version Steam). Je vais installer complètement la stand-alone depuis l'installer, y compris mes modules, et garder la version Steam à côté tant que j'ai pas vérifié que tout marche comme avant. Seul point d'interrogation, il reprend pas la licence SuperCarrier que j'ai sur Steam parce que c'est une préco. Faudra que je re-synchronise mes licences une fois le module sorti je suppose.

EDIT: en fait ça accélère progressivement, ça devrait aller. Parce qu'après je veux aussi ajouter le NTTR, le Huey et le F86 en tests.  ::P:

----------


## Toorop

Le SuperCarrier ca amène quoi concrètement ?

De mon coté j'ai fais des vols libres avec le Harrier la Gazelle et le Ka-50. La gazelle ma laissé de marbre, le Harrier et le Ka-50 sont sympas, mais j'ai déjà tellement à apprendre avec le Hornet et le 2000 que je vais pas pousser plus loin pour le moment. Et pour les ballades le Huey est le plus sympa des 3 helicos que j'ai pu tester.
Je vais download la map Nevada pour voir, surtout qu'il y a une campagne du 2000 dessus et je vais arrêter de remplir mon DD avec des modules que je ne pourrais pas vraiment tester à fond  ::P:

----------


## ze_droopy

J'ai essayé la gazelle aussi, parce qu'elle me tentait la bougresse...
Je comprends mieux les critiques.
J'ai l'impression d'être dans un drone, il n'y aucune sensation de poids, d'inertie de la machine. Donc beurk. Maintenant j'espère qu'ils ont appris de leur premier module pour faire un Kiowa plus sympa.

La balade en Normandie est sympa par contre, dépaysant. J'imagine mal les jets sur la carte mais pour l'entraînement hélico c'est plaisant.

----------


## Badong

> Le SuperCarrier ca amène quoi concrètement ?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFp0yxdThF8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ztrv_ZML8w

----------


## Qiou87

@Toorop: Si on résume aujourd'hui tu as que le Stennis et il est modélisé sommairement. C'est pas trop mal mais le DLC SC va apporter 5 PAs en tenant compte des différences (même des sister ships peuvent avoir une superstructure légèrement différente), et surtout beaucoup mieux modélisés. Tu pourras partir du hangar sous le pont, démarrer, monter sur l'ascenseur et t'aligner à la catapulte, tout ça guidé par la myriade de personnel présent sur le pont (aujourd'hui le pont est vide). Si j'ai bien compris dans les 5 PAs y'a 3 américains au moins, mais le Kuznetsov russe doit aussi en faire parti et être remodélisé complètement. Je n'ai pas tout suivi mais peut-être que le 5e PA serait le Liaoning chinois, en tout cas ce serait cool - et cohérent avec la future carte des Mariannes dans le Pacifique. En plus le Liaoning est né comme un Kuznetsov avant d'être racheté par la Chine, donc niveau modélisation ça doit être proche.  ::): 

Donc pour quelqu'un qui démarre ses missions accroché à la catapulte moteur chaud, ou qui vole pas sur porte-avions, ce DLC n'a aucun intérêt. Pour celui qui veut du sim immersif avec F/A-18 ou F-14 (dont le support sur SC a été annoncé mais à la fin de l'early access uniquement), qui veut "s'y croire" (et je t'avoue qu'en VR, j'en bave déjà), c'est bien. Je l'ai pris en bundle donc il m'a coûté 8€ en gros. J'aurai pas mis 30€ dedans.


@ze_droopy: ouais elle est carrément chou la carte Normandie, je me suis amusé un peu en BF-109 hier et j'ai eu envie d'y retourner en hélico! Dommage qu'elle soit si petite pour les jets. Bon et pas moderne aussi, les champs minuscules entrecoupés de haies ça fait bizarre. Mais le dépaysement était bien là et me fait regretter un peu la pauvreté visuelle du Caucase à basse altitude.

----------


## sentepu

Serveur est up, venez TS  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

Hello.
Est-ce que certains d'entre vous se sont amusés à "déporter" les mfd de leurs avions sur d'autres écrans ? J'ai vu pas mal de choses, mais mes connaissances en informatiques sont................ nulles ^^

----------


## Flappie

TuxFr78 utilise HELIOS, je crois. Dusty aussi.

----------


## plon

> Pour éviter les soucis de Steam avec DCS pendant ce mois gratuit (Steam n'en propose que 2 semaines, et majoritairement les modules que j'ai déjà ou WWII, bref c'est chiant et sans la promo -50% en plus), j'envisage de basculer sur la version stand-alone. Je traînais des pieds jusqu'ici parce que la MAJ auto même sans chercher à lancer le jeu me facilitait la vie (pas envie de perdre 10-15min de jeu quand je veux le lancer juste à cause d'une MAJ). J'ai enregistré mes clés sur le store DCS, tout va bien et est reconnu, mais pas envie de re-DL tout vu qu'apparemment leurs serveurs galèrent. Et surtout j'aimerai garder mes mods et configs de contrôle tels quels.
> 
> Y'a-t-il moyen d'installer la stand-alone en recopiant les fichiers depuis SteamApps? Ou faut forcément tout re-DL? Quid du dossier dans Parties Sauvegardées, il reste et conserve ainsi les contrôles des avions qu'on a paramétré et les mods?


Ça marche, je confirme (c'est ce que j'ai fait). Il y a juste une fois tout installé correctement, un fichier à modifier (il contient le mot STEAM, je ne sais plus quel fichier c'est. Il faut le modifier sinon tu n'as pas accès au manager de modules ingame. J'avais trouvé l'info assez rapidement sur le net, je ne me rappelle plus quelle valeur il faut mettre à la place).

----------


## Ranger 28

Ah ben je vais embêter Dusty alors ^^

----------


## Toorop

Le trailer du SuperCarrier fais baver  :Bave:  Effectivement pour l'immersion ca doit être top. J'attendrais une promo, et surtout de savoir apponter correctement  ::P:

----------


## Olis

> Hello.
> Est-ce que certains d'entre vous se sont amusés à "déporter" les mfd de leurs avions sur d'autres écrans ? J'ai vu pas mal de choses, mais mes connaissances en informatiques sont................ nulles ^^


Moi, 2 MFD sur des écrans 8", avec un script en lua 'universel' (testé aussi par MirabelleBenou je crois) donc une fois le setup fait, plus rien à faire (j'ai aussi modifié la position du kneeboard vu qu'il débordait sur le MFD, mais je n'ai pas cherché à faire quelque chose d'universel pour ça, c'est un autre script)
Il y a juste une modif à faire pour le M2000 et la Gazelle

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12430140

Je recolle le script ici:



```
_ = function(p) return p; end;
name = _('tata');
Description = 'tata'

if displays and #displays > 1 then
primary =
{
x = displays[1].x - screen.x,
y = displays[1].y - screen.y,
width = displays[1].width,
height = displays[1].height,
aspect = displays[1].width/displays[1].height;
viewDx = 0;
viewDy = 0;
}
secondary =
{
x = displays[2].x - screen.x + 330, 
y = displays[2].y - screen.y + 40, 
width = 695,
height = 695,
}
tertiary =
{
x = displays[3].x - screen.x + 3,
y = displays[3].y - screen.y + 40,
width = 695,
height = 695,
}
else
primary =
{
x = screen.width / 2;
y = 0;
width = screen.width / 2;
height = screen.height;
viewDx = 0;
viewDy = 0;
aspect = screen.aspect / 2;
}
secondary =
{
x = 0;
y = 0;
width = screen.width / 2;
height = screen.height;
}
end

UIMainView = primary
LEFT_MFCD = secondary
RIGHT_MFCD = tertiary
Viewports = {UIMainView}
```

Par contre en multi je ne sais pas si ça passe, faudrait que je me connecte un jour

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je confirme ce que dit Olis. P'tit écran 8" et j'ai mis dessus les MFDs pour l'A-10c et le Harrier. Pas encore fait pour le FA/18 (On voit mon montage et ce que ça donne plus haut dans la page linkée par Olis).

----------


## Jimjim13

J’utilise hélios également. Si tu veux ce soir je t’explique normalement je me co entre 20:00 et 21:00.
C’est un peux « chiant et long » à faire car ça ne sera pas les memes réglages pour chacun des appareils. Mais le process est le même.
Faut  suivre à la lettre les explications de captzeen.
https://youtu.be/8n1cL1Szgmg

----------


## Olis

> Je confirme ce que dit Olis. P'tit écran 8" et j'ai mis dessus les MFDs pour l'A-10c et le Harrier. Pas encore fait pour le FA/18 (On voit mon montage et ce que ça donne plus haut dans la page linkée par Olis).


Normalement avec mon script tu n'a rien à faire, même le F-16 est passé finger in the nose

----------


## Ranger 28

Merci Olis pour le script. Malheureusement, je suis tellement nul (j'avais prévenu) que je ne sais absolument pas quoi en faire, ni où le mettre (Pas de jeux de mots pourris !!!).
Je le garde sous le coude, et je tente le lien de jimjim13 pour commencer. On verra bien...

----------


## Badong

> Le trailer du SuperCarrier fais baver  Effectivement pour l'immersion ca doit être top. J'attendrais une promo, et surtout de savoir apponter correctement


bah, 25€ là, u risques pas de l'avoir moins cher avant un bout de temps ^^

----------


## ze_droopy

> Hello.
> Est-ce que certains d'entre vous se sont amusés à "déporter" les mfd de leurs avions sur d'autres écrans ? J'ai vu pas mal de choses, mais mes connaissances en informatiques sont................ nulles ^^


Ca depend de ce que tu veux faire exactement: grand écran, petits écrans, avec une interface autour ou juste la vidéo DCS?
La "magie" des écrans se passe dans le DCS World/Config/MonitorSetup/#fichier#.lua
Tu peux exporter tous les afficheurs des avions de DCS, à condition d'ajouter pour certains d'entre eux une directive d'export (ça se passe dans DCS World/Mods/aircraft/#tonavion#/Cockpit/Scripts/#instruàexporter#/indicator/#instru#_init.lua)
Dans ce fichier il faut rajouter:


```
dofile(LockOn_Options.common_script_path.."ViewportHandling.lua")
try_find_assigned_viewport("#Nomd'Export#")
```

Par exemple, pour afficher le DED du F-16:
A la fin du fichier C:\Program Files\Eagle Dynamics\DCS World\Mods\aircraft\F-16C\Cockpit\Scripts\Displays\DED\indicator\DED_ini  t.lua, tu rajoutes


```
dofile(LockOn_Options.common_script_path.."ViewportHandling.lua")
try_find_assigned_viewport("F16_DED")
```

et dans le dossier C:\Program Files\Eagle Dynamics\DCS World\Config\MonitorSetup tu crées un fichier Ranger28.lua qui ressemble à ça:


```
_  = function(p) return p; end;
name = _('2_ecrans_Ranger28');
Description = 'Exports pour DED F-16'

Viewports =
{
     Center =
     {
          x = 0;
          y = 0;
          width  = 1680;
          height = 1050;
          viewDx = 0;
          viewDy = 0;
          aspect = 16/10;
     }
}

LEFT_MFCD =
{
     x = 1888;
     y = 438;
     width = 282;
     height = 282;
}

RIGHT_MFCD =
{
     x = 2638;
     y = 438;
     width = 282;
     height = 282;
}

F16_DED =
{
x = 2586;
y = 147;
width = 238;
height = 84;
}

UIMainView = Viewports.Center
```

A modifier avec la résolution de ton écran principal (Center) et x, y, width, height qui sont les positions du coin haut-gauche et la taille de l'affichage de l'indicateur concerné.


Il faut savoir qu'à chaque update, les fichiers dans Mods sont écrasés, donc il faut les remodifier. Perso j'ai fait un mini-programme, une autre solution peut être d'utiliser JSGME/OVGME.


Si tu veux aussi l'interface, jete un oeil aux liens qu'à donné Jimjim.
Ma machine se faisant vieillissante, je m'éloigne un peu d'Helios (et même des MFD déportés pour l'instant), car ça pompe quand même pas mal de ressources supplémentaires. Si tes FPS peuvent le supporter, c'est un confort indéniable.
J'utilise aussi LEA sur ma tablette, qui me permet par exemple de maniper facilement les UFC des chasseurs US. Il y a aussi d'autres programmes qui font des choses similaires, par exemple Cockpit++ sur Mirage.

----------


## Olis

> Merci Olis pour le script. Malheureusement, je suis tellement nul (j'avais prévenu) que je ne sais absolument pas quoi en faire, ni où le mettre (Pas de jeux de mots pourris !!!).
> Je le garde sous le coude, et je tente le lien de jimjim13 pour commencer. On verra bien...


Ok, préviens si tu veux l'utiliser, c'est très facile, mais effectivement il faudrait savoir quelle est ta config (en fait mon script est une version universelle du Ranger28.lua de ze_droopy sauf qu'il n'y a pas besoin de faire les modifs d'export)

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ok, préviens si tu veux l'utiliser, c'est très facile, mais effectivement il faudrait savoir quelle est ta config (en fait mon script est une version universelle du Ranger28.lua de ze_droopy sauf qu'il n'y a pas besoin de faire les modifs d'export)


Pas de modif d'export = pas de DED.

----------


## Olis

> Pas de modif d'export = pas de DED.


Je sais mais moi je n'exporte que les MFD, RWR, caméras et autres écrans radar, et pour ça ma solution suffit  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Pour les profanes, c'est quoi le DED ?

----------


## plon

Hola tout le monde ! Il y a une sortie prévue demain soir ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Digital Entry Display, c'est le petit écran interactif du F-16.
Vu ue Ranger be volait qu'en F-16, je me suis dit que ça lui parlerait  :;):

----------


## Jimjim13

Sinon il annonce Ultramfcd 3.0, qui a l époque permettait de faire de l’export ultra facilement en positionnant où on voulait À la taille que  l’on voulait. Le tout en gardant la résolution de l’écran principal. Ça m’avait fait gagner 30 FPS par rapport a l’export classique.

Par contre y a pas de date annoncée: https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=262080

----------


## Olis

Voilà ce que donne ma solution, je vous laisse chercher de quels appareils il s'agit  ::huh:: ):
       

Sur la gazelle le RWR n'est pas allumé mais normalement il s'affiche sur le MFD de droite, je n'ai pas regardé le F-15, ça serait bien que plus de choses s'affichent, et j'aurais bien aimé que la TV du shkval s'affiche mais je n'ai pas trop creusé, je n'ai mis l'A10 mais c'est la même chose que le harrier (et visiblement j'ai un problème de contraste/luminosité sur les photos).

J'avais aussi regardé les autres solutions comme helios ou ultramfcd mais comme ma solution est native (et n'est pas écrasée en cas d'update) pour le moment je m'en contente

----------


## Olis

> Pour les profanes, c'est quoi le DED ?


En fait sur DCS d'après ce que j'avais lu, tu peux exporté tous les instruments, écrans et jauges avec des entry point comme le fait ze_droopy

----------


## Flappie

> Hola tout le monde ! Il y a une sortie prévue demain soir ?


On vole *toujours*, par tous temps, le mardi soir.

Je voulais créer une nouvelle mission sur Persian Gulf, mais j'ai toujours l'angoisse de la page blanche sur ce théâtre. Nico, as-tu une mission à nous proposer ? En sachant qu'on est si nombreux en ce moment qu'on pourra sûrement terminer une des longues missions que tu nous avais concoctées l'année dernière.

@Dusty : OK, donc le DED, c'est le petit écran LCD qui affiche notamment les fréquences radio. Je connaissais pas son petit nom.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Il y a des gens qui ont profité de la promo pour essayer le JF-17 ? Très amoureux de ses grands écrans et de son pod ultra-lisible

Sinon petite question pour les scriptos, est-ce que vous savez s'il y a un moyen d'énumérer toutes les trigger zones dans un script ?
Je peux bien sûr en récupérer une avec *trigger.misc.getZone(string zoneName)*, mais il faut son nom, moi j'aimerais les avoir toutes dans une table pour les énumérer ensuite dans une boucle for/foreach et je ne trouve ça nulle part dans la doc de hoggit (https://wiki.hoggitworld.com/view/Si..._Documentation)

----------


## Flappie

Utilises-tu MOOSE ? Si oui, je pense qu'il y a moyen de trouver ton bonheur.

Je n'ai encore rien téléchargé, mais le seul module qui me tente actuellement, c'est la map Normandy pour les opérations en hélico.

----------


## plon

> On vole *toujours*, par tous temps, le mardi soir.
> 
> Je voulais créer une nouvelle mission sur Persian Gulf, mais j'ai toujours l'angoisse de la page blanche sur ce théâtre. Nico, as-tu une mission à nous proposer ? En sachant qu'on est si nombreux en ce moment qu'on pourra sûrement terminer une des longues missions que tu nous avais concoctées l'année dernière.
> 
> @Dusty : OK, donc le DED, c'est le petit écran LCD qui affiche notamment les fréquences radio. Je connaissais pas son petit nom.


 ::):  parfait ! J'en suis donc ! 
Pourquoi tu as l'angoisse de la page blanche sur ce théâtre plus que sur le caucase ? Qu'es ce qui change (à part le théâtre ?)

----------


## Flappie

Chaque fois, je pars dans l'idée de faire un PvP. Parce que j'aimerais bien voler en F-14 iranien, après avoir lu ces récits. Mais ce n'est pas évident d'équilibrer un PvP surtout si on se retrouve avec 2 Tomcat contre 8 Hornet, comme c'est souvent le cas ces derniers temps.
Bref, il faut que j'arrête de penser PvP pour le moment.

Bon, j'ai aussi une fâcheuse tendance à la procrastination, ma fille de 3 ans qui ne me lâche pas la grappe, et puis je butine sur mes autres activités (dont ma webmap du Caucase). Je n'attends qu'une seule chose : la fin du confinement. Là, je poserai une semaine de congé sans personne d'autre que moi à la maison, et je pourrais enfin procr bosser à plein temps sur les missions !


*Soirée DCS mardi 21 avril 2020*

plon (Huey ou Blackshark)
Zan "Zanpie" Flappie (Tomcat)
Dusty
Qiou (Mirage ou Hornet CAP)
David (Hornet SEAD-CAS)
JimJim (Hornet CAP)
Ranger (Viper CAP)
Sentepu (Mirage)
KuroNyra (Eagle)
yuushiro (Mirage CAP/CAS ou Harrier CAS)
Empnicolas

----------


## plon

> … ma fille de 3 ans qui ne me lâche pas la grappe,…


Je vois bien, j'ai le même modèle à la maison  ::):  

Petite idée qui me trottait l'esprit, pour les missions en Huey, il y a pas des scripts plus ou moins tout faits qui permettent d'aller chercher les copains qui se sont éjectés ? Genre de voiture balais mais version hélico...

----------


## ze_droopy

> Il y a des gens qui ont profité de la promo pour essayer le JF-17 ? Très amoureux de ses grands écrans et de son pod ultra-lisible
> 
> Sinon petite question pour les scriptos, est-ce que vous savez s'il y a un moyen d'énumérer toutes les trigger zones dans un script ?
> Je peux bien sûr en récupérer une avec *trigger.misc.getZone(string zoneName)*, mais il faut son nom, moi j'aimerais les avoir toutes dans une table pour les énumérer ensuite dans une boucle for/foreach et je ne trouve ça nulle part dans la doc de hoggit (https://wiki.hoggitworld.com/view/Si..._Documentation)


Tu ne peux pas chercher dans l'objet 'triggers'? (En lisant la Doc j'ai l'impression que c'est la classe conteneur)
Faut que j'installe une console lua et je regarde ce que ça donne.


Présent demain soir!

----------


## Flappie

> Petite idée qui me trottait l'esprit, pour les missions en Huey, il y a pas des scripts plus ou moins tout faits qui permettent d'aller chercher les copains qui se sont éjectés ? Genre de voiture balais mais version hélico...


C'est marrant, Sen me parlait de ça il y a deux-trois jours. Oui, MOOSE permet de faire des missions CSAR (Combat Search And Rescue) qui se déclenchent automatiquement en cas d'éjection. 
Personnellement, je ne suis pas super motivé par ce type de mission automatisée (le pilote éjecté n'attend pas que tu le sauves pour reprendre un autre appareil, donc à quoi bon aller le "chercher" ?). Mais si ça te tente, il faut en parlant à Sen parce qu'il est en train d'améliorer la mission qu'on a joué ces derniers soirs sur son serveur.

----------


## Qiou87

J'en suis pour demain, en M2K ou F/A-18 CAP selon ce qui est disponible en terme de slots. Et si ma fille s'endort au lieu de hurler toute la soirée parce qu'elle fait ses dents...  :tired:

----------


## ze_droopy

Il serait peut-être possible de donner une motivation différente pour récupérer le pilote, genre réduire l'armement a des munitions basiques tant que le pilote n'est pas sain et sauf, ou augmenter les défenses ennemies, ou faire poper des ennemies près du crash, ça donne une mission aux autres aussi...etc.

----------


## Flappie

On pourrait tester tout ça oui. 

Je crains simplement que les pilotes d'hélico en chient trop. Il est difficile d'équilibrer les missions pour hélicoptères (à l'exception du Ka-50, mais ce n'est pas un hélico, c'est un char volant), tant ils sont à la fois exposés de par leur faible vitesse et leur faible altitude, sous-armés, et généralement dépourvus de tout RWR. Les missions d'hélico sont celles que je scripte en premier dans mes missions, parce que j'estime ne pas avoir droit à l'erreur.

----------


## partizan

présent, 14 ou 2K

----------


## davidmontpellier

Présent en f18 SEAD ou CAS

----------


## plon

> On pourrait tester tout ça oui. 
> 
> Je crains simplement que les pilotes d'hélico en chient trop. Il est difficile d'équilibrer les missions pour hélicoptères (à l'exception du Ka-50, mais ce n'est pas un hélico, c'est un char volant), tant ils sont à la fois exposés de par leur faible vitesse et leur faible altitude, sous-armés, et généralement dépourvus de tout RWR. Les missions d'hélico sont celles que je scripte en premier dans mes missions, parce que j'estime ne pas avoir droit à l'erreur.


Ça se sent Flappie, en Hélico, elles sont chouette tes missions à chaque fois ! 
Je suis pas contre un peu de difficulté (sauf si la farp est à 25 minutes de la zone d'action), faire popper quelques unités légères aux alentours des pilotes éjectes, ou se dirigeant vers le pilote. je sais pas si on port une croix rouge, on ne doit pas nous tirer dessus (trop, ou du moins pas les avions, l'infanterie et les soft targets ça passe).
Par contre conditionner le vol des pilotes au succès des hélicos, c'est un peu lourd niveau responsabilité  ::):  Juste savoir qui on a sauvé et combien de fois ce serait cool !  ::):  (et un ratio pilotes éjectés/pilotes sauvés). Sachant qu'on peu en récupérer plusieurs.
(Je sais même pas combien de troupes on peu rentrer dans un Huey / Mi-8)

Bon j'ai jamais scripté de missions, je m’emballe peut être un poil pour le coup...


AH oui présent en Huey ou Ka-50.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Tu ne peux pas chercher dans l'objet 'triggers'? (En lisant la Doc j'ai l'impression que c'est la classe conteneur)





> Utilises-tu MOOSE ? Si oui, je pense qu'il y a moyen de trouver ton bonheur.


Ah ouais alors en effet vous m'avez aidé tous les deux, en regardant le code source de MIST je me suis aperçu qu'il existe bien une table env.mission.triggers.zones qui permet de récupérer les zones à la bourrin.

Merci!  :;):

----------


## Empnicolas

> On vole *toujours*, par tous temps, le mardi soir.
> 
> Je voulais créer une nouvelle mission sur Persian Gulf, mais j'ai toujours l'angoisse de la page blanche sur ce théâtre. Nico, as-tu une mission à nous proposer ? En sachant qu'on est si nombreux en ce moment qu'on pourra sûrement terminer une des longues missions que tu nous avais concoctées l'année dernière.


Oui j'ai une mission faite dans le même style de celle de la semaine dernière mais faut que je corse la CAP adverse (qu'on a deja fait mais on était en petit nombre).

Video de la semaine dernière:

----------


## Jimjim13

> Chaque fois, je pars dans l'idée de faire un PvP. Parce que j'aimerais bien voler en F-14 iranien, après avoir lu ces récits. Mais ce n'est pas évident d'équilibrer un PvP surtout si on se retrouve avec 2 Tomcat contre 8 Hornet, comme c'est souvent le cas ces derniers temps.
> Bref, il faut que j'arrête de penser PvP pour le moment.
> 
> Bon, j'ai aussi une fâcheuse tendance à la procrastination, ma fille de 3 ans qui ne me lâche pas la grappe, et puis je butine sur mes autres activités (dont ma webmap du Caucase). Je n'attends qu'une seule chose : la fin du confinement. Là, je poserai une semaine de congé sans personne d'autre que moi à la maison, et je pourrais enfin procr bosser à plein temps sur les missions !
> 
> 
> *Soirée DCS mardi 21 avril 2020*
> 
> plon
> ...


Jimjim: F-18 en CAP siou plait ^^

----------


## Ranger 28

Merci à tous pour vos info, et à JimJim pour sa patience. C'est bon, j'ai pigé le fonctionnement et j'ai réussi à faire ce que je voulais.

----------


## Ranger 28

Présent mardi soir. Toujours en F-16, CAP de préférence. Si besoin je passerai CAS

----------


## sentepu

> Il y a des gens qui ont profité de la promo pour essayer le JF-17 ? Très amoureux de ses grands écrans et de son pod ultra-lisible


Je le découvre et le trouve aussi assez intéressant.




> *Soirée DCS mardi 21 avril 2020*


Présent en 2k

----------


## Olis

Petit guide sympa pour configurer son trackir:
https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...ing-opentrack/

----------


## Flappie

Pas Track-IR, Open Track tu veux dire.
Super guide, j'ajoute un lien dans le wiki et dans l'OP, merci.

----------


## Olis

> Pas Track-IR, Open Track tu veux dire.
> Super guide, j'ajoute un lien dans le wiki et dans l'OP, merci.


Trackir c'est l'objet (voir le concept de tracking en utilisant des led IR), le soft est effectivement OpenTrack.
D'ailleurs en parlant d'opentrack quelqu'un pourrait-il partagé ses courbes de mapping, j'ai quelque chose de pas mal mais c'est pas encore ça (et ses valeurs de filtres)

J'ai bien configuré mes écrans LCD et effectivement ils manquaient de luminosité/contraste, ça rend beaucoup mieux maintenant.

----------


## Flappie

Track-IR est avant tout une marque déposée par NaturalPoint, et OpenTrack une des solutions logicielles concurrentes et open source dont NaturalPoint ne veut pas entendre parler.

----------


## Sigps220

> C'est marrant, Sen me parlait de ça il y a deux-trois jours. Oui, MOOSE permet de faire des missions CSAR (Combat Search And Rescue) qui se déclenchent automatiquement en cas d'éjection. 
> Personnellement, je ne suis pas super motivé par ce type de mission automatisée (le pilote éjecté n'attend pas que tu le sauves pour reprendre un autre appareil, donc à quoi bon aller le "chercher" ?). Mais si ça te tente, il faut en parlant à Sen parce qu'il est en train d'améliorer la mission qu'on a joué ces derniers soirs sur son serveur.


J'arrive peut-être après la bataille (le confinement et les offres de ED ont boosté le topic, plusieurs pages par jours du jamais vu), mais peux-tu utiliser le script pour déclencher une mission CSAR sur un IA ? 
Ca peut mettre de la variabilité dans la mission (car l'avion ne sera jamais exactement au même endroit), voire même te servir de prétexte pour une ouvrir un "chapitre" dans la mission. La difficulté est qu'une mission CSAR "complexe" (avec vols ennemis et unité au sol qui viennent capture le pilote) nécessite une bonne coordination entre les différentes joueurs et composants (un chasse présente mais qui évite de shooter les hélicos, du CAS qui vient en appui en évitant également les hélicos et du SEAD au bon moment).




> Track-IR c'est l'objet (voir le concept de tracking en utilisant des led IR), le soft est effectivement OpenTrack.
> D'ailleurs en parlant d'opentrack quelqu'un pourrait-il partagé ses courbes de mapping, j'ai quelque chose de pas mal mais c'est pas encore ça (et ses valeurs de filtres)
> 
> J'ai bien configuré mes écrans LCD et effectivement ils manquaient de luminosité/contraste, ça rend beaucoup mieux maintenant.


Olis, tu as deux petits écran LCD "couplés" à des MFD Cougar ? Tu utilises quoi comme écran ? 
On m'a donné des MFD Cougar, mais je n'arrives pas à les utiliser car il n'y pas d'écran, uniquement les boutons. Idéalement j'aimerai les adosser à des écrans LCD pas trop cher pour faire de "vrai" MFD mais ce que je trouve sont assez couteux (autour de 70€ l'écran, donc près de 150€ pour les deux). Sinon je pense que je vais bientôt céder à un support pour poser mon Hotas (Monstertech) et je prendrais alors l'ajout pour poser les Cougar à côté du Stick.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Voilà ce que donne ma solution, je vous laisse chercher de quels appareils il s'agit ):
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/04/20/b29...6ccec61.th.jpg https://tof.cx/images/2020/04/20/236...a23a867.th.jpg https://tof.cx/images/2020/04/20/fbc...2793c06.th.jpg https://tof.cx/images/2020/04/20/592...8ff1ab7.th.jpg https://tof.cx/images/2020/04/20/a7c...d74b41c.th.jpg https://tof.cx/images/2020/04/20/769...de7ab3e.th.jpg https://tof.cx/images/2020/04/20/2ae...2f752ff.th.jpg https://tof.cx/images/2020/04/20/e0b...b50820a.th.jpg
> 
> Sur la gazelle le RWR n'est pas allumé mais normalement il s'affiche sur le MFD de droite, je n'ai pas regardé le F-15, ça serait bien que plus de choses s'affichent, et j'aurais bien aimé que la TV du shkval s'affiche mais je n'ai pas trop creusé, je n'ai mis l'A10 mais c'est la même chose que le harrier (et visiblement j'ai un problème de contraste/luminosité sur les photos).
> 
> J'avais aussi regardé les autres solutions comme helios ou ultramfcd mais comme ma solution est native (et n'est pas écrasée en cas d'update) pour le moment je m'en contente


Je suis parti aussi sur une solution scriptée mais j'affiche les MFD sur mon deuxième écran mais c'est moins immersif !
Tu as pris quoi comme écran ?

----------


## partizan

A noter que SRS a été mis à jour en 1.7.8.1. Il y a un auto-updater au lancement.

Sinon :
https://github.com/ciribob/DCS-Simpl...alone/releases

----------


## Qiou87

D'ailleurs on sait à quoi vont ressembler les fréquences ce soir?  ::):

----------


## Olis

> Track-IR est avant tout une marque déposée par NaturalPoint, et OpenTrack une des solutions logicielles concurrentes et open source dont NaturalPoint ne veut pas entendre parler.


Sauf que moi dans mon premier commentaire j'ai parlé de trackir et non de Track-IR, si tu veux pinailler je le peux aussi  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Olis, tu as deux petits écran LCD "couplés" à des MFD Cougar ? Tu utilises quoi comme écran ? 
> On m'a donné des MFD Cougar, mais je n'arrives pas à les utiliser car il n'y pas d'écran, uniquement les boutons. Idéalement j'aimerai les adosser à des écrans LCD pas trop cher pour faire de "vrai" MFD mais ce que je trouve sont assez couteux (autour de 70€ l'écran, donc près de 150€ pour les deux). Sinon je pense que je vais bientôt céder à un support pour poser mon Hotas (Monstertech) et je prendrais alors l'ajout pour poser les Cougar à côté du Stick.


A mon niveau, j'ai acheté cet écran (la version 12") en profitant d'une promo :
https://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...689489677.html

et des bandes velcro :
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Côté écran, je ne pense que pas que tu trouveras moins cher qu'aux environs de 70 €.

----------


## Olis

> Olis, tu as deux petits écran LCD "couplés" à des MFD Cougar ? Tu utilises quoi comme écran ? 
> On m'a donné des MFD Cougar, mais je n'arrives pas à les utiliser car il n'y pas d'écran, uniquement les boutons. Idéalement j'aimerai les adosser à des écrans LCD pas trop cher pour faire de "vrai" MFD mais ce que je trouve sont assez couteux (autour de 70€ l'écran, donc près de 150€ pour les deux). Sinon je pense que je vais bientôt céder à un support pour poser mon Hotas (Monstertech) et je prendrais alors l'ajout pour poser les Cougar à côté du Stick.


Oui 2 écrans 8 pouces en 1024*768 (ils sont entre 60 et 90 euros)
https://www.amazon.fr/BOBLOV-Pouces-...s%2C156&sr=8-5

Du velcro pour attacher les cougars dessus, branchées via usb sur un hub allimenté et switchable donc je peux les éteindre facilement via le hub, et une petite plaque de métal noir pour cacher la partie qu'on ne doit pas voir (j'avais ça en stocke) et 2 cables HDMI, j'en ai eu pour proche des 200€ en tout (les écrans de MirabelleBenou me paraissent aussi correct en 8 pouces)

----------


## Ranger 28

Nan mais arrêtez de me filer des idées comme ça ! Ma femme va me virer à la cave si je continue.

----------


## war-p

Je suis jamais arrivé à faire fonctionner Helios pour le part  ::huh::  si jamais quelqu'un a un tuto NON VIDEO je suis preneur...

----------


## KuroNyra

> Chaque fois, je pars dans l'idée de faire un PvP. Parce que j'aimerais bien voler en F-14 iranien, après avoir lu ces récits. Mais ce n'est pas évident d'équilibrer un PvP surtout si on se retrouve avec 2 Tomcat contre 8 Hornet, comme c'est souvent le cas ces derniers temps.
> Bref, il faut que j'arrête de penser PvP pour le moment.
> 
> Bon, j'ai aussi une fâcheuse tendance à la procrastination, ma fille de 3 ans qui ne me lâche pas la grappe, et puis je butine sur mes autres activités (dont ma webmap du Caucase). Je n'attends qu'une seule chose : la fin du confinement. Là, je poserai une semaine de congé sans personne d'autre que moi à la maison, et je pourrais enfin procr bosser à plein temps sur les missions !
> 
> 
> *Soirée DCS mardi 21 avril 2020*
> 
> plon (Huey ou Blackshark)
> ...




Présent ce soir en F15C pour CAP.

----------


## Flappie

> Sauf que moi dans mon premier commentaire j'ai  parlé de trackir et non de Track-IR, si tu veux pinailler je le peux  aussi


 :Facepalm: 




> D'ailleurs on sait à quoi vont ressembler les fréquences ce soir?


J'ai donné un template de presets radio assez simple à Dusty pour sa moulinette. La plupart des appareils ont en commun les 10 premiers presets de  chaque bande (UHF et VHF). Les appareils un peu vieux, comme le Viggen  et les MiG-19/21 en ont un peu moins. L'idée est de conserver les mêmes presets pour toutes nos futures missions.

Voici les 5 premiers presets pour l'UHF et la VHF :

*UHF AM* (interpatrouille = une fréquence par groupe, voire par sous-groupe si besoin) : U1=251 / U2=252 / U3=253 / U4=254 / U5=255

*VHF AM* (global = on choisit une même fréquence pour tout le monde) : V1=131 (AWACS ?) / V2=132 / V3=133 (Global ?) / V4=134 / V5=135


*Exemple :*
Quatre Mirage se causent entre eux sur "U7" (preset UHF n°7, donc la fréquence 257).
Un des Mirage veut écouter l'AWACS. Il passe en "V1" sur sa radio VHF (fréquence 131).
Les trois autres Mirage sont à l'écoute du canal global sur "V3" de leur radio UHF (fréquence 133).

Les Tomcat se causent entre eux sur le preset "U2" (fréquence 252).
Si un RIO Tomcat veut passer un message aux groupes CAS, il cause sur le preset "V3" (fréquence 133).


Est-ce que ça vous semble clair ? Est-ce que ça vous convient ?


@Nico : tu n'as rien à configurer dans la mission, à part des fréquences AM comprises entre 131 et 134 pour les AWACS et entre 135 et 140 pour les éventuels tankers (le Viggen étant limité à 4 presets VHF seulement).

----------


## plon

Oui ça me convient, ça vaut quand même le coup de se prendre 5 minutes en début de mission pour faire un point fréquences, que tout le monde sache qui est sur laquelle.

----------


## Liliann

Présent ce soir en Mirage 2000 CAP ou CAS au Choix. 
De plus @Empnicolas au niveaux des fréquence préenregistré dans les appareils soit les laisser comme elles sont (si elles sont toutes différentes) ou en mettre des différentes dans le cas inverse.
Cela permettra d'avoir un large panel pour s'organiser sur SRS  :;):

----------


## Empnicolas

Pour le moment j'ai pas encore eu le temps de toucher à la mission donc les fréquences sont les fréquences habituelles hors soirée SRS.

Par contre, je ne sais pas si je vais pouvoir mettre un Su-27 dans notre camps.

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour le moment j'ai pas encore eu le temps de toucher à la mission donc les fréquences sont les fréquences habituelles hors soirée SRS.
> 
> Par contre, je ne sais pas si je vais pouvoir mettre un Su-27 dans notre camps.


Kuro parle de venir en F15 donc pas de Su27 bleu à priori.

----------


## Flappie

> Présent ce soir en Mirage 2000 CAP ou CAS au Choix. 
> De plus @Empnicolas au niveaux des fréquence préenregistré dans les appareils soit les laisser comme elles sont (si elles sont toutes différentes) ou en mettre des différentes dans le cas inverse.
> Cela permettra d'avoir un large panel pour s'organiser sur SRS


Euh, je viens de tout expliquer là-haut...  ::blink::  Bon, j'ai pas dû être assez clair.  :^_^: 

Tu trouveras ici les 7 premiers presets *par défaut* du jeu pour chaque appareil. Il y a des similitudes côté OTAN, mais c'est tout de même très hétérogène dans l'ensemble. Dusty nous a donc pondu une appli qui nous permet d'affecter les mêmes presets pour tous les appareils. Nous avons choisi des presets "CPC" que j'ai détaillés plus haut (UHF : 251, 252, 253... / VHF : 131, 132, 133...) et qui sont reportés dans la première ligne du tableau.

Il n'y a plus qu'à affecter ces presets aux différents groupes. On fera ça ce soir sur le TS.

----------


## Liliann

> Euh, je viens de tout expliquer là-haut...  Bon, j'ai pas dû être assez clair. 
> 
> Voici les 7 premiers presets *par défaut* du jeu pour chaque appareil. Il y a des similitudes côté OTAN, mais c'est tout de même très hétérogène dans l'ensemble. Dusty nous a donc pondu une appli qui nous permet d'affecter les mêmes presets pour tous les appareils. Nous avons choisir les presets que j'ai détaillés plus haut (UHF : 251, 252, 253... / VHF : 131, 132, 133...).


Autant pour moi, j'ai pas fait attention à ton message  ::unsure::

----------


## Jimjim13

> Je suis jamais arrivé à faire fonctionner Helios pour le part  si jamais quelqu'un a un tuto NON VIDEO je suis preneur...


Exemple du profil F-18 à suivre à la lettre et ça va marcher  ::): 
http://www.captzeen.com/helios/F18.asp

Y a juste un truc à faire en plus qui me semble qu’il a oublier de mettre pour l’export du, rwr, ufei, etc.
—> dans le dossier du profil téléchargé, dans le dossier « monitor config » y a un dossier « «mods» qui faut copier dans la racine du jeux  « dcs » (la stable et la bêta) sinon il n’y aura que les mfd qui vont  être exportés.

----------


## yuushiro

Je me mets en pilote de réserve pour ce soir (je ne sais pas à quelle heure je vais arriver) - M2000 CAP/CAS - Harrier CAS.

----------


## Flappie

Petit rappel à tous pour éviter les drames à 21h : nous volerons ce soir au-dessus du Golfe Persique (sauf précision contraire de la part de Nico).

*N'oubliez donc pas de télécharger le module Persian Gulf*, qui est actuellement jouable gratuitement.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Petit rappel à tous pour éviter les drames à 21h : nous volerons ce soir au-dessus du Golfe Persique (sauf précision contraire de la part de Nico).
> 
> *N'oubliez donc pas de télécharger le module Persian Gulf*, qui est actuellement jouable gratuitement.


Je confirme sur le golf persique

----------


## Olis

On peux passer en spectateur (et ça me permettrai de voir si mes modifs des lua sont autorisées), je n'ai pas de micro donc vous ne m'entendrez pas ?

----------


## Zega

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfwuxAlkSqI

Intéressant!

----------


## Jokletox

Je vous fait faux bond pour ce soir, amusez-vous bien  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

Vous utilisez SRS ce soir du coup?

J'ai pas encore eu de "formation" sur ça.  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

Je peux te former à partir de 20h30. Ça prendre 15 minutes montre en main, surtout sur un appareil FC3. En fait, je suis même dispo là tout de suite si tu veux, je campe sur le TS.

Et encore une fois, je reste sur le TS toute la soirée pour relayer les appels importants d'un bout à l'autre.

@Jok, c'est noté. Bonne soirée !

----------


## KuroNyra

> Je peux te former à partir de 20h30. Ça prendre 15 minutes montre en main, surtout sur un appareil FC3. En fait, je suis même dispo là tout de suite si tu veux, je campe sur le TS.
> 
> Et encore une fois, je reste sur le TS toute la soirée pour relayer les appels importants d'un bout à l'autre.
> 
> @Jok, c'est noté. Bonne soirée !


Je suis sur le TS!  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Arf, on s'est loupés. Je suis de retour si tu veux. Et cette fois, j'ai allumé mes enceintes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Olis

Mode spectateur possible ?

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est Open Bar

----------


## Olis

Je ne sais pas sur quel serveur me connecter, d'ou ma demande

----------


## ze_droopy

envoyé en MP.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, bien sûr. Le serveur s'appellera "*** Flappie*". On devrait être up vers 21h15.

----------


## Olis

Reçu je lance pour voir comment ça marche (jamais fait de multi)

----------


## war-p

Hmm, bon j'ai eu le temps entre deux changements de couche de tester vite fait PG, le mig15 et le mig21. Alors PG, mouais ok, il y a pas mal de  flotte, on verra si un jour il passe sous les 20€, le mig15  :Bave:  le mig 21, heu vraiment?  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Quand PG passera sous les 20 euros, on sera tous passés à la map Syrie.  :;):

----------


## Olis

> Hmm, bon j'ai eu le temps entre deux changements de couche de tester vite fait PG, le mig15 et le mig21. Alors PG, mouais ok, il y a pas mal de  flotte, on verra si un jour il passe sous les 20€, le mig15  le mig 21, heu vraiment?


Il y a de petits endroits sympas entre les montagnes, je dis ça je dis rien  ::wub:: 
Le Mig-21 est un monstre, tu es assis sur un réacteur  ::lol::

----------


## Qiou87

> Quand PG passera sous les 20 euros, on sera tous passés à la map Syrie.


Ah elle doit sortir avant 2024 finalement?  ::unsure:: 

J’ai testé le F86 hier. Super drôle à piloter mais je suis content d’avoir pris le F5 finalement comme appareil de vol plaisir. C’est un peu trop brut pour moi le F86.

----------


## Flappie

> J’ai testé le F86 hier. Super drôle à piloter mais je suis content d’avoir pris le F5 finalement comme appareil de vol plaisir. C’est un peu trop brut pour moi le F86.


Ne tente pas le MiG-15, alors !  ::P:

----------


## Olis

Je viens de tester le F-15, 3 kills après une heure de config et de recherche sur les modes radars et missiles  ::O:  (ça m'a quand même l'air três arcade avec le 120, mais j'ai pas creusé tous les modes radars)

----------


## Olis

> Ne tente pas le MiG-15, alors !


Le MiG-19 est marrant aussi avec ses (petits) boutons à presser pour passer en MIL ou en afterburner  ::mellow::  (et ses réservoirs qu'il perd en plein vol à cause de certaines manoeuvres)

----------


## war-p

> Ah elle doit sortir avant 2024 finalement? 
> 
> J’ai testé le F86 hier. Super drôle à piloter mais je suis content d’avoir pris le F5 finalement comme appareil de vol plaisir. C’est un peu trop brut pour moi le F86.





> Ne tente pas le MiG-15, alors !


Le mig 15, c'est de la balle, bon après tu fais pas grand chose avec, mais le feeling est dingue  :Bave: 
Pour PG, ouais, j'attendrai que la Syrie sorte pour l'acheter, la Syrie, pas PG  ::P: .

----------


## frostphoenyx

Quel est l'état des avions WW2 sur DCS ? ils valent le coup ou pas ?

----------


## Flappie

Leur modélisation parait top, mais il faut juste attendre le "nouveau" modèle de dégâts (je ne sais pas si on peut parler de "nouveau" tant l'actuel est aux fraises). D'après ED, ça ne devrait plus trop tarder (disons 3 mois...).

----------


## war-p

Tu peux tester par toi même  :;):  mais d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est pas mal du tout, les avions étant plus simples, les modèles de vol sont cohérent, le modèle de dégât est d'ailleurs censé être l'étalon de dcs : quand ils sera terminé il sera implémenté sur tous les avions.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Édit : grillé dans la post combustion

----------


## frostphoenyx

Merci  :;):

----------


## Olis

> Quel est l'état des avions WW2 sur DCS ? ils valent le coup ou pas ?


Les décollages sont très chauds  ::w00t::

----------


## war-p

Tien, hier en volant avec le mig15, je me suis dit que ça serait vraiment cool d'avoir un super étandard (en peu dans le même délire du point du vue pilotage avec le côté naval en plus)...

Du coup, pour le plaisir des yeux, je repose ça là :

----------


## Qiou87

> Les décollages sont très chauds


J'ai pas réussi à faire aller le Bf109 tout droit plus de 10m. J'ai l'impression que le couple du moteur et la rotation du prop rendent la chose compliquée. En partant direct en vol pour voir c'est effectivement très agréable à piloter. Le problème c'est le scope du jeu ; tous les théâtres du jeu sauf Normandie sont orientés plutôt guerre froide/moderne, et pour jouer en WW2 faut compter la carte + un avion + le pack WW2 assets. Ca fait très cher pour le faible contenu, surtout si on compare à Il-2. Mais j'ai pas touché à Il-2 depuis 10 ans donc je ne sais pas si les modules de DCS sont à ce point meilleurs pour mériter ce surcoût... Côté jets la question ne se pose pas puisqu'il n'y a pas de concurrence.

Et sinon hier soir c'était vraiment dommage ce plantage de serveur! C'est quoi finalement qui l'a causé? A titre perso je me rends compte que je galère un peu trop à bord du 2000 car je vole toute la semaine en solo dans le 18. La SA n'a rien à voir et j'ai été surpris par les Mig29 au début, j'en ai eu un mais le second m'a éclaté avant que je puisse basculer sur les Fox2. J'hésite à me concentrer sur le 18 même en soirée canard pour être un peu plus performant...

*@war-p*: j'adore le terme "modernisé" du Super Etendard et quand tu regardes le cockpit, y'a pas un écran en vue. A côté le 2000C c'est une Tesla.  ::P:  Je suis impressionné par l'amplitude de mouvements qu'il fait sur les gaz notamment! Je pensais bêtement que le but était de rester relativement stable en gaz pour maintenir un plan de descente constant. Mais IRL avec le vent c'est peut-être (probablement!) beaucoup moins prévisible près du sol sur l'océan que dans DCS...  ::P:

----------


## war-p

> J'ai pas réussi à faire aller le Bf109 tout droit plus de 10m. J'ai l'impression que le couple du moteur et la rotation du prop rendent la chose compliquée. En partant direct en vol pour voir c'est effectivement très agréable à piloter. Le problème c'est le scope du jeu ; tous les théâtres du jeu sauf Normandie sont orientés plutôt guerre froide/moderne, et pour jouer en WW2 faut compter la carte + un avion + le pack WW2 assets. Ca fait très cher pour le faible contenu, surtout si on compare à Il-2. Mais j'ai pas touché à Il-2 depuis 10 ans donc je ne sais pas si les modules de DCS sont à ce point meilleurs pour mériter ce surcoût... Côté jets la question ne se pose pas puisqu'il n'y a pas de concurrence.
> 
> Et sinon hier soir c'était vraiment dommage ce plantage de serveur! C'est quoi finalement qui l'a causé?
> 
> @war-p: j'adore le terme "modernisé" du Super Etendard et quand tu regardes le cockpit, y'a pas un écran en vue. A côté le 2000C c'est une Tesla.


En fait t'as un écran radar similaire au VTB du mirage sous le HUD. Après l'avion a 20 ans de plus que le mirage. C'est plutôt comparable au mirage F1-C (ça devrait être pas mal lui aussi)

----------


## Flappie

> J*@war-p*: j'adore le terme "modernisé" du Super Etendard et quand tu regardes le cockpit, y'a pas un écran en vue. A côté le 2000C c'est une Tesla.  Je suis impressionné par l'amplitude de mouvements qu'il fait sur les gaz notamment! Je pensais bêtement que le but était de rester relativement stable en gaz pour maintenir un plan de descente constant. Mais IRL avec le vent c'est peut-être (probablement!) beaucoup moins prévisible près du sol sur l'océan que dans DCS...


De mon côté, j'imagine que ces allers-retours sur les gaz du SEM sont surtout liés au fait que le moteur met du temps à répondre, et qu'il faut donc le "préparer" en cas de besoin de remise des gaz inopiné...
Ca ou alors le moteur est "tout ou rien"...

Quelqu'un a des infos là-dessus ? Ça m'a toujours fasciné de voir les pilotes de SEM gérer ainsi leur approche.

----------


## Ranger 28

Bon ben voilà... J'ai tout gagné. L'ATC vient de me muter au grenier.
Parait que je prends trop de place avec "tout mon bordel". Du coup,une nouvelle pièce à aménager, et des câbles à tirer.
Pour un peu, je partirai bien sur un petit cockpit maison ^^.

Ca va m'occuper tout ça.

Sinon, SRS toujours aux fraises. Impossible de me connecter sur un serveur.

----------


## Flappie

Je suis dispo dans la journée pour investiguer sur ton souci de SRS si tu veux. Je campe sur le TS (et j'allume mes enceintes  ::ninja:: ).

EDIT: si le TS veut bien fonctionner...

----------


## war-p

> De mon côté, j'imagine que ces allers-retours sur les gaz du SEM sont surtout liés au fait que le moteur met du temps à répondre, et qu'il faut donc le "préparer" en cas de besoin de remise des gaz inopiné...
> Ca ou alors le moteur est "tout ou rien"...
> 
> Quelqu'un a des infos là-dessus ? Ça m'a toujours fasciné de voir les pilotes de SEM gérer ainsi leur approche.


C'est pareil dans le 18, en fait, j'ai l'impression que c'est pareil sur tout les avions où t'as besoin de faire les atteros aux gaz et pas au manche.

----------


## Olis

> J'ai pas réussi à faire aller le Bf109 tout droit plus de 10m. J'ai l'impression que le couple du moteur et la rotation du prop rendent la chose compliquée. En partant direct en vol pour voir c'est effectivement très agréable à piloter. Le problème c'est le scope du jeu ; tous les théâtres du jeu sauf Normandie sont orientés plutôt guerre froide/moderne, et pour jouer en WW2 faut compter la carte + un avion + le pack WW2 assets. Ca fait très cher pour le faible contenu, surtout si on compare à Il-2. Mais j'ai pas touché à Il-2 depuis 10 ans donc je ne sais pas si les modules de DCS sont à ce point meilleurs pour mériter ce surcoût... Côté jets la question ne se pose pas puisqu'il n'y a pas de concurrence.


Le Bf109 est un des plus difficile à faire décoller, empattement court, sur tous les warbirds il faut bloquer la roulette de queue et contrer le torque du moteur (voir les chuck guide car ils sont tous différents), mais effectivement une fois en vol c'est un plaisir. Et je me rappelle avoir coulé une bielle sur le Dora, le moteur fonctionnait un peu moins bien après  :^_^: 
La carte normandy et le pack d'asset il faut le prendre quand ils sont en promo, ça descend vers les 40 euros le pack complet

----------


## partizan

> De mon côté, j'imagine que ces allers-retours sur les gaz du SEM sont surtout liés au fait que le moteur met du temps à répondre, et qu'il faut donc le "préparer" en cas de besoin de remise des gaz inopiné...
> Ca ou alors le moteur est "tout ou rien"...
> 
> Quelqu'un a des infos là-dessus ? Ça m'a toujours fasciné de voir les pilotes de SEM gérer ainsi leur approche.


Hier quand on a posé sur Khasab en 14, j'ai fait la même chose... et hop kiss landing :P 
C'est vraiment pour contrer l'inertie / temps de réponse du moteur. Tu évite d'avoir à contrer un retard et d'être dans la sur-réaction. Cela marche très bien dans DCS.

Chouette soirée hier. Dommage ce plantage on était bien.

----------


## Olis

J'ai regardé en mode spectateur jusque vers 22h45, c'est vrai que la 1ere passe était chaude, les MiG-29 s'en sont donné à coeur joie. J'ai aussi vu le Ka-50 de Plon se prendre un obus de T72 dans la tronche  :haha:

----------


## Flappie

> Chouette soirée hier. Dommage ce plantage on était bien.


J'ai récupéré les logs en vu de remonter le crash à ED. En passant, je suis tombé sur ce topic, qui pourrait bien causer du même type de crash.

----------


## Qiou87

Le souci qu'on a eu en 2000 CAP c'était le long trajet. Plusieurs ont choisi de refuel, on s'est retrouvé à 2 face aux 29 qui brouillaient à fond. Le matchup 29/2000C est pas équilibré à la base, mais alors en infériorité numérique en plus... On aurait dû mieux se gérer, perso arrivé sur zone j'étais encore à plus de 3000kg de carburant (quasiment full interne), largement de quoi tenir 20min sur zone.

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai récupéré les logs en vu de remonter le crash à ED. En passant, je suis tombé sur ce topic, qui pourrait bien causer du même type de crash.


Donc pour l'instant il faut éviter l'antiship apparement...

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Donc pour l'instant il faut éviter l'antiship apparement...


Déjà que le Viggen est souvent au garage...

----------


## Flappie

L'antiship en Viggen ne fait rien planter du tout, t'inquiète. Je l'utilisais encore la semaine dernière. Je pense que le plantage est uniquement dû à la présence de Su-34.

EDIT: hélas, le log du serveur DCS s'est arrêté après 10 minutes de jeu seulement... je ne peux pas voir ce qui s'est passé.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> L'antiship en Viggen ne fait rien planter du tout, t'inquiète. Je l'utilisais encore la semaine dernière. Je pense que le plantage est uniquement dû à la présence de Su-34.


Oki merci  :;):

----------


## papagueff

> Je suis dispo dans la journée pour investiguer sur ton souci de SRS si tu veux. Je campe sur le TS (et j'allume mes enceintes ).
> 
> EDIT: si le TS veut bien fonctionner...


effectivement le TS des canards à planté hier soir juste au moment de me déconnecter du serveur de DCS. Ce matin c'est toujours pareil mais je peux me connecter sur le ts de l'AVM

----------


## sentepu

> Le souci qu'on a eu en 2000 CAP c'était le long trajet. Plusieurs ont choisi de refuel, on s'est retrouvé à 2 face aux 29 qui brouillaient à fond. Le matchup 29/2000C est pas équilibré à la base, mais alors en infériorité numérique en plus... On aurait dû mieux se gérer, perso arrivé sur zone j'étais encore à plus de 3000kg de carburant (quasiment full interne), largement de quoi tenir 20min sur zone.


Oui et le ravito 25 angles à 350  ::O:  ... + de 10min pleine PC pour le rattraper :/ 
En plus il faisait un 180 toutes les 5mins donc à revoir sur cette mission je pense

Mais pour moi avant tous ces problèmes de missions comme la semaine dernière, partir en mission sans briefing sans orga de groupe faite par 1 seule et unique personne (il faut désigner un leader de mission) qui va ensuite expliquer son plan global ainsi que le déroulement prévu de la mission avec des objectifs précis et répartis si besoin, à mon avis avec ca ou un truc du genre la soirée serait plus agréable.

Plutôt pas mal coter SRS perso j'aimerais vraiment qu'on passe tous dessus et gagner en experience pour utiliser/prendre des formulations/habitudes de communications communes à tous (avec des notions plus que des règles de base type effectuer des coms courtes claires et precises ect...).
Pour le moment le grouping par rôles (SEAD / CAS / CAP) est plutôt ok mais à 15/20 joueurs ca devient limite avec 7 personne en CAP sur la meme zone.
Je pense que le secret est bêtement dans l'utilisation de plus de fréquence mais ca demande de la rigueur de switcher de radio en fonction des zones ect... pas forcément adapté à l'ambiance canard ?

Personnellement j'attendais vraiment beaucoup plus d'organisation sur les missions du mardi en tous cas.
(comme je sais que c'est pas forcément la vision canard si il y as des gens dans des teams qui sont un peu plus `serious gaming` merci de MP) 




> effectivement le TS des canards à planté hier soir juste au moment de me déconnecter du serveur de DCS. Ce matin c'est toujours pareil mais je peux me connecter sur le ts de l'AVM


idem, le serv est sûrement off même un simple ping ne répond pas.


PS: le serveur `canards volants training` est up (mdp : voleencoin) et sans le TS ca va forcer SRS c'est bien :D

----------


## ze_droopy

> Du coup,une nouvelle pièce à aménager, et des câbles à tirer.
> Pour un peu, je partirai bien sur un petit cockpit maison ^^.


Je ne peux que te conseiller DCS-BIOS, mais je te pousse peut-être vers le vice  ::P: 
Ah si j'avais la place...

----------


## Flappie

> effectivement le TS des canards à planté hier soir juste au moment de me déconnecter du serveur de DCS. Ce matin c'est toujours pareil mais je peux me connecter sur le ts de l'AVM


Je viens d'envoyer un ticket au support.




> Mais pour moi avant tous ces problèmes de missions comme la semaine dernière, partir en mission sans briefing sans orga de groupe faite par 1 seule et unique personne (il faut désigner un leader de mission) qui va ensuite expliquer son plan global ainsi que le déroulement prévu de la mission avec des objectifs précis et répartis si besoin, à mon avis avec ca ou un truc du genre la soirée serait plus agréable.


Oui, un topo aurait été le bienvenu. Le problème, c'est qu'avec 20 joueurs qui se retrouvent dans l'accueil TS, les soucis de dernière minute, les comms audio qui ne concernent pas les objectifs de la mission, et l'heure qui tourne, je pense qu'on a simplement bouffé la commission.

Quand le TS sera revenu d'entre les morts, je créerai une room "Briefing" : ceux qui voudront un topo y seront, et y écouteront religieusement le créateur de la mission. Les autres pourront continuer à batifoler dans l'accueil, et ils seront briefés par leur leader une fois que tout le monde aura rejoint son appareil. Est-ce que ça convient à tout le monde ?




> Plutôt pas mal coter SRS perso j'aimerais vraiment qu'on passe tous dessus et gagner en experience pour utiliser/prendre des formulations/habitudes de communications communes à tous (avec des notions plus que des règles de base type effectuer des coms courtes claires et precises ect...).
> 
> Pour le moment le grouping par rôles (SEAD / CAS / CAP) est plutôt ok mais à 15/20 joueurs ca devient limite avec 7 personne en CAP sur la meme zone.
> Je pense que le secret est bêtement dans l'utilisation de plus de fréquence mais ca demande de la rigueur de switcher de radio en fonction des zones ect... pas forcément adapté à l'ambiance canard ?
> 
> Personnellement j'attendais vraiment beaucoup plus d'organisation sur les missions du mardi en tous cas.
> (comme je sais que c'est pas forcément la vision canard si il y as des gens dans des teams qui sont un peu plus `serious gaming` merci de MP)


Je suis agréablement surpris que l'expérience SRS se passe bien chez nous. Hier, nous avons vu qu'une majorité de joueurs y étaient connectés. C'est un petit miracle, et j'espère que l'outil convient à tout le monde. Si ce n'est pas le cas, merci de me remonter vos griefs/problèmes, via MP si besoin.

Il faut tout de même relativiser ce succès : nous avons encore quelques soucis à régler avec SRS. Hier, au moins deux canards sont restés sur le TS "à l'insu de leur plein gré" : l'un était bien connecté à SRS mais n'émettait ni n'entendait rien, l'autre a vu son icône SRS "Game" rester noire (vu avec Ranger ce jour, son install d'HELIOS a probablement pété sa conf SRS).

Pour ce qui est du contenu des coms sur SRS, nous restons des canards. Beaucoup d'entre nous jouent à la cool. Si certains se passionnent pour les termes militaires, les anecdotes, etc... d'autres souhaitent juste profiter de la mission, retrouver les copains, faire le job, et éventuellement au passage améliorer leur pilotage, leurs passes, leur vol en formation, etc. Bref, le mardi, c'est noob-friendly !  :;):

----------


## yuushiro

Pour ceux qui veulent faire les autobus du ciel, y'a ça http://www.jl-a320.com/  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

> Pour ceux qui veulent faire les autobus du ciel, y'a ça http://www.jl-a320.com/


Le boulot abattu est impressionnant.

Je rigole, parce que j'ai discuté hier avec un fana du Mi-8 de DCS. Il m'a expliqué qu'il pilotait des Airbus dans la vraie vie, et qu'il ne supportait plus de piloter "en regardant des écrans". Il songe à passer sa licence hélico.  :^_^:

----------


## Olis

> Pour ceux qui veulent faire les autobus du ciel, y'a ça http://www.jl-a320.com/


Tout ces panneaux et autres petits bout s'achêtent, voir tu peux acheter un cockpit entier, j'étais tombé sur un site qui vend tout ça, faut vraiment être passioné parce que ce n'est pas donné

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> PS: le serveur `canards volants training` est up (mdp : voleencoin) et sans le TS ca va forcer SRS c'est bien :D


Pure client is needed, donc je ne pourrai pas, j'ai modifié des lua pour les balancer sur mes mfd (par contre hier soir aucun soucis)

----------


## Qiou87

> Quand le TS sera revenu d'entre les morts, je créerai une room "Briefing" : ceux qui voudront un topo y seront, et y écouteront religieusement le créateur de la mission. Les autres pourront continuer à batifoler dans l'accueil, et ils seront briefés par leur leader une fois que tout le monde aura rejoint son appareil. Est-ce que ça convient à tout le monde ?


Je trouve l'idée très bonne. Même si je joue pas chef de patrouille (c'est beaucoup plus reposant de suivre *partizan*  ::): ) j'aime bien savoir ce qu'on doit faire dans la mission. Si y'a un brief écrit, je le lis, mais hier y'en avait pas. Je sais que ça peut être chiant d'en écrire un quand on crée la mission, mais je trouve que ça rend mieux hommage au boulot (énorme) de ce créateur que de l'écouter nous décrire brièvement comment il voit les choses et comment on doit jouer sa mission. En tout cas moi ça m'intéresse.




> Pour ce qui est du contenu des coms sur SRS, nous restons des canards. Beaucoup d'entre nous jouent à la cool. Si certains se passionnent pour les termes militaires, les anecdotes, etc... d'autres souhaitent juste profiter de la mission, retrouver les copains, faire le job, et éventuellement au passage améliorer leur pilotage, leurs passes, leur vol en formation, etc. Bref, le mardi, c'est noob-friendly !


Ouais, le côté sérieux des coms et tout, faut pas trop pousser je trouve. Qu'on joue à peu près sérieusement, je suis pour, mais c'est pas l'armée non plus. On est quand même là pour se détendre. C'est bien de communiquer proprement entre escadres, s'informer de façon claire et concise dans le feu de l'action, je suis totalement pour. Mais je ne pense pas qu'on aurait 20+ canards le soir si on commence à exiger qu'on utilise tous les termes officiels, les protocoles etc. 


Et sinon, j'ai testé rapidos cet aprem le Mig15 et le 21 pendant la sieste de la petite. Le 15 c'est comme le F86, j'ai pas accroché trop. Je nie pas le charme de l'avion, mais c'est pas ce que je recherche trop. En chargeant le Mig21 j'ai pris une baffe: ce cockpit en VR est magnifique! Réellement, j'ai pris une claque, à tel point que ça m'a donné envie d'apprendre l'avion. Je crois que j'ai trouvé mon trio de modules que je vais continuer à poncer pendant ce mois gratuit:
- le NTTR (je pense que dans un mois j'en serai déjà blasé, puis y'a pas la mer ni de campagnes autres que des trucs d'exercice)
- le Huey (l'expérience est tellement mystique que j'ai envie de creuser)
- le Mig21 (parce que wow, j'ai l'impression d'être le Coyote accroché sur une fusée, et ce cockpit  ::wub:: )

----------


## Olis

> - le NTTR (je pense que dans un mois j'en serai déjà blasé, puis y'a pas la mer ni de campagnes autres que des trucs d'exercice)


NTTR j'aime bien me faire un river run en MiG-21 à fond en remontant la rivière (surtout qu'à la fin il y a une surprise  ::wub::  ) ou voler sur le strip à basse altitude entre les immeubles

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Je ne peux que te conseiller DCS-BIOS, mais je te pousse peut-être vers le vice 
> Ah si j'avais la place...


Si tu veux démarrer plus simple tu peux toujours te faire un Akers Barnes. :;):

----------


## Ranger 28

Vous allez vite en besogne les gars. J'ai déjà facile 3 jours de nettoyage.Et oui, c'est un vrai grenier direct sous les tuiles avec les araignées, nids de guêpes et autres locataires à expulser. Ensuite faut créer la pièce de A à Z, tirer le RJ-45, chauffage...
Bref, j'ai du boulot.
Sauf que les magasins de matériaux sont fermés...

----------


## Flappie

> Sauf que les magasins de matériaux sont fermés...


T'as des rames A4 qui traînent ? Des gamins à occuper ? Je verrais bien une isolation en papier mâché...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## yuushiro

Je vais essayer de voir si je ne peux pas reprendre un formalisme de mission (en google doc excel par exemple) pour les briefing.

----------


## sentepu

> Je viens d'envoyer un ticket au support.
> 
> Oui, un topo aurait été le bienvenu. Le problème, c'est qu'avec 20 joueurs qui se retrouvent dans l'accueil TS, les soucis de dernière minute, les comms audio qui ne concernent pas les objectifs de la mission, et l'heure qui tourne, je pense qu'on a simplement bouffé la commission.
> 
> Quand le TS sera revenu d'entre les morts, je créerai une room "Briefing" : ceux qui voudront un topo y seront, et y écouteront religieusement le créateur de la mission. Les autres pourront continuer à batifoler dans l'accueil, et ils seront briefés par leur leader une fois que tout le monde aura rejoint son appareil. Est-ce que ça convient à tout le monde ?


Parfait ! ca va ajouter non seulement du sens à la mission mais aussi de l'immersion (ce qu'on recherche tous je pense sinon on serait pas sur ce jeu :D )




> Ouais, le côté sérieux des coms et tout, faut pas trop pousser je trouve. Qu'on joue à peu près sérieusement, je suis pour, mais c'est pas l'armée non plus. On est quand même là pour se détendre. C'est bien de communiquer proprement entre escadres, s'informer de façon claire et concise dans le feu de l'action, je suis totalement pour. Mais je ne pense pas qu'on aurait 20+ canards le soir si on commence à exiger qu'on utilise tous les termes officiels, les protocoles etc.


Yes exactement ce que je veux dire (facon CPC/GDC pour ceux qui sont sur Arma) c'est du léger `serious game` où il est demandé de faire un petit effort RP dans les coms et actions sans non plus imposer des termes, protocoles lourd et surtout ne pas se brusqué ou simplement 'gueuler' si un nouveau n'est pas aussi carré que d'autres ! La bonne ambiance reste primordial !


@Dusty je trouve pas ton pseudo tu peux me MP ? je vais être obligé d'ouvrir et modifié la mission avant de la lancé pour randomiser l'heure de start de la mission et y parait que tu as fait un script pour ouvrir et synchro toutes les freqs si t'as un repo git ou dispo pour en parler un peu, merci !

----------


## Flappie

> et surtout ne pas se brusqué ou simplement 'gueuler' si un nouveau n'est pas aussi carré que d'autres ! La bonne ambiance reste primordial !


C'est pourtant précisément ce qui m'était arrivé lorsque je participais aux prémices de la commu CPC Arma II. Plus jamais ça, et encore moins sur mon simu préféré.

----------


## Bacab

> Tien, hier en volant avec le mig15, je me suis dit que ça serait vraiment cool d'avoir un super étandard (en peu dans le même délire du point du vue pilotage avec le côté naval en plus)...
> 
> Du coup, pour le plaisir des yeux, je repose ça là :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFtklklyNCI


J'aime beaucoup les avions d'attaque au sol des années 60-70 qui ont le cul entre 2 chaises : un début d'électronique embarqué "moderne" (proto-HUD, radar qui fonctionne, assistance au pilotage minime, calculateurs et télémètres...) mais qui restent assez rustique (pas de FBW, pas de GPS, armement bête...). J'aimerais donc beaucoup voir un Jaguar, un Etendard ou un Super Etendard. Malheureusement la plupart de ces avions ont été des vecteurs de la dissuasion nucléaire française et relativement peu exporté et il est compliqué de trouver de la doc dessus (en plus la défense française est très secrète : très peu de documents sont accessibles légalement si on compare par rapport aux USA par exemple). Bref, j'ai lu rapidement ce que je pouvais trouver et il n'y pas matière à se lancer dans un module. Mais ça serait tellement bien !

Ce n'est qu'une suggestion mais vous pourriez envisager deux soirées canard par semaine : une noob friendly et une un peu plus "sérieuse". Par contre ça suppose que vous trouviez d'autres créateurs de missions/manageurs d'évènement, deux soirées par semaine si ce sont toujours les mêmes qui s'y collent (je pense à vous Flappie et Emppicolas) ils vont peut être en avoir marre/ne pas pouvoir/...

----------


## sentepu

> C'est pourtant précisément ce qui m'était arrivé lorsque je participais aux prémices de la commu CPC Arma II. Plus jamais ça, et encore moins sur mon simu préféré.


Ha d'accord j'ai pas connu ca mais clairement si ce rassemblement grossi et continue à se transformer et s'organiser, je suis 100% avec toi pour mettre ce genre de régle en numéro 1, le fun avant tous !

@Olis j'ai désactivé le client pure check tu devrait pouvoir te co au serveur (on est 3 de prévu ce soir 21h si tu veux)

----------


## Flappie

> J'aimerais donc beaucoup voir un Jaguar, un Etendard ou un Super Etendard. Malheureusement la plupart de ces avions ont été des vecteurs de la dissuasion nucléaire française et relativement peu exporté et il est compliqué de trouver de la doc dessus (en plus la défense française est très secrète : très peu de documents sont accessibles légalement si on compare par rapport aux USA par exemple). Bref, j'ai lu rapidement ce que je pouvais trouver et il n'y pas matière à se lancer dans un module.


 ::cry:: 
Vivement le Mirage F1 d'Aviodev... dans 4 ans ? En attendant, je trouve que le Viggen fait l'affaire. Il est juste "un poil" puis puissant que tous ceux que tu as listés.  :^_^: 




> Ce n'est qu'une suggestion mais vous pourriez envisager deux soirées canard par semaine : une noob friendly et une un peu plus "sérieuse". Par contre ça suppose que vous trouviez d'autres créateurs de missions/manageurs d'évènement, deux soirées par semaine si ce sont toujours les mêmes qui s'y collent (je pense à vous Flappie et Emppicolas) ils vont peut être en avoir marre/ne pas pouvoir/...


Rien d'officiel, mais c'est déjà le cas : Sentepu nous sert des missions touffues issues de la communauté DCS plusieurs soirs par semaine. Si voler vous démange en dehors des mardis soirs, n'hésitez pas à passer sur le TS. Il y a de plus en plus d'addicts.  :;):

----------


## Olis

> @Olis j'ai désactivé le client pure check tu devrait pouvoir te co au serveur (on est 3 de prévu ce soir 21h si tu veux)


J'ai vu mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, l'option est toujours activée

----------


## Tugais

> J'aime beaucoup les avions d'attaque au sol des années 60-70 qui ont le cul entre 2 chaises : un début d'électronique embarqué "moderne" (proto-HUD, radar qui fonctionne, assistance au pilotage minime, calculateurs et télémètres...) mais qui restent assez rustique (pas de FBW, pas de GPS, armement bête...). J'aimerais donc beaucoup voir un Jaguar, un Etendard ou un Super Etendard. Malheureusement la plupart de ces avions ont été des vecteurs de la dissuasion nucléaire française et relativement peu exporté et il est compliqué de trouver de la doc dessus (en plus la défense française est très secrète : très peu de documents sont accessibles légalement si on compare par rapport aux USA par exemple). Bref, j'ai lu rapidement ce que je pouvais trouver et il n'y pas matière à se lancer dans un module. Mais ça serait tellement bien !
> 
> Ce n'est qu'une suggestion mais vous pourriez envisager deux soirées canard par semaine : une noob friendly et une un peu plus "sérieuse". Par contre ça suppose que vous trouviez d'autres créateurs de missions/manageurs d'évènement, deux soirées par semaine si ce sont toujours les mêmes qui s'y collent (je pense à vous Flappie et Emppicolas) ils vont peut être en avoir marre/ne pas pouvoir/...


Razbam a annoncé il y a plusieurs mois qu'un Super Etendard était prévu de leur côté afin de coller à leur théâtre des Malouines actuellement en cours de développement. Il va simplement falloir se montrer (très) patient.

----------


## Bacab

> Razbam a annoncé il y a plusieurs mois qu'un Super Etendard était prévu de leur côté afin de coller à leur théâtre des Malouines actuellement en cours de développement. Il va simplement falloir se montrer (très) patient.


Je suis quelqu'un de sceptique, que ce soit Aviodev ou Razbam je ne retiens pas mon souffle (et puis 4 ans sans respirer c'est au delà de mes capacités :D). Le Mirage F1 me semble jouable car il a été beaucoup exporté et la doc de plusieurs variantes est accessible.

Le Super Etendard j'attendrai de voir. Il ne vole plus donc ça m'étonnerai que l'aéronaval pousse pour qu'il soit fidèle à la véritable machine. Et malheureusement les avions que Razbam a réalisé sans chaperonnage ne sont pas ou n'était pas à la hauteur: le Mirage 2000 des début n'avait que peu de rapport avec l'appareil actuel (heureusement que l'AdA a été intéressée et est venue mettre son grains de sel) et a subi un dev plus qu'à rallonge. Quand au Harrier j'aimerais qu'ils corrigent les erreurs de modélisations (certaines sont assez flagrantes alors que le -34 et le manuel du pilote sont facilement accessibles) et les bugs. Les règles du forum d'ED m'interdisent de leur pointer du doigt ce qui ne va pas mais c'est "agaçant" de voir qu'ils ne les voient pas eux même.

----------


## Flappie

> Quand au Harrier j'aimerais qu'ils corrigent les erreurs de modélisations (certaines sont assez flagrantes alors que le -34 et le manuel du pilote sont facilement accessibles) et les bugs. Les règles du forum d'ED m'interdisent de leur pointer du doigt ce qui ne va pas mais c'est "agaçant" de voir qu'ils ne les voient pas eux même.


Vas-y, raconte.  :Popcorn:

----------


## Tugais

> Je suis quelqu'un de sceptique, que ce soit Aviodev ou Razbam je ne retiens pas mon souffle (et puis 4 ans sans respirer c'est au delà de mes capacités :D). Le Mirage F1 me semble jouable car il a été beaucoup exporté et la doc de plusieurs variantes est accessible.
> 
> Le Super Etendard j'attendrai de voir. Il ne vole plus donc ça m'étonnerai que l'aéronaval pousse pour qu'il soit fidèle à la véritable machine.[...]


Je n'ai pas beaucoup de doutes sur les capacités d'Aviodev a offrir un module de qualité. Le C-101 est devenu au cours des 12-18 derniers mois un module de très haute qualité et leur obsession du détail me pousse à croire que les différentes versions du Mirage F1 devrait bien s'en tirer.

Concernant Razbam, avec un peu de chance ils ont de la doc made in Argentina.

----------


## ze_droopy

@Flappie: version corrigeant les radios > 1: https://github.com/zedroopy/DCS_Radi...eases/tag/v0.8

----------


## Flappie

Vi, je l'ai déjà testée et je l'approuve. Bien joué.  :;): 

Je fais un petit résumé pour les autres : hier soir, nous n'avions pas tous les presets annoncés. Seuls les presets UHF fonctionnaient (251, 252, 253...). Un bug nous a privé des presets VHF (131, 132, 133...). Dusty ayant corrigé ce bug, on devrait être au top pour la prochaine mission.

----------


## Bacab

> Vas-y, raconte.


L'indication du cap à suivre n'est pas correcte : elle devrait prendre en compte la dérive de l'appareil ce qui n'est pas le cas, en plus l'affichage est buggé : de mémoire si ton cap est à gauche de 0° et le cap commandé à droite alors il est coincé sur la droite de l'échelle (comme si il ne pouvait pas être affiché) même si tu as un cap au 359 et que le cap commandé est au 1°. 
Le vecteur vitesse fantôme devrait être sur la même ligne horizontale que le vecteur vitesse, pour le moment il est sur la même ligne oblique (orienté en fonction du roulis de l'avion). 
Le cap indiqué par défaut devrait être le cap magnétique et non le cap vrai.
Le fonctionnement de l'ARBS et du TGP ne sont pas reproduits fidèlement : la logique du TDC action ne me semble pas correcte (le manuel dit que la désignation n'est effective que si le pilote appuie sur le TDC alors que dans DCS la désignation est effective dés tu bouges le TDC sans forcément appuyer dessus).
Le TGP ne décroche pas lorsqu'il est masqué ni ne passe automatiquement en mode INR. L'ARBS ne compense pas la dérive du au vent. l'ARBS est stabilisé même en l'absence de contraste sur lesquels se verrouiller.
Quelques exemples parmi les plus visible.

----------


## Flappie

Merci. J'ai pas tout pigé, mais je comprends que ça touche à peu près tous les domaines. Je ne suis pas étonné qu'ils ne soient pas au top sur le Harrier : il est beaucoup plus complexe que le Mirage, et j'imagine qu'ils n'ont pas autant de soutiens professionnels qu'ils n'en ont sur leur premier module.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Grâce au mois gratuit j'ai pu tester le JF17 et des warbirds. 

Je prendrais pas de warbirds finalement, j'arrive même pas à taxi et à décoller, le système pour tourner est horrible  ::XD::  Je reste sur IL2 ^^
Par contre le JF17 est vraiment sympa. Ils sont doués ces chinois, je trouve le pit vachement plus simple et intuitif que sur beaucoup de modèles de l'OTAN ( et on ne parle même pas des appareils rouges ) .

----------


## war-p

En même temps il y a quarante ans entre les chasseurs rouges qu'on a et le jf17...

----------


## Qiou87

Au bout du 3e arrêt moteur en vol j'ai décidé que le Mig21 était pas pour moi. Le cockpit est toujours aussi magnifique mais aussi très complexe, pour mon avion plaisir je vais rester sur le F-5E. En plus je le sens mieux en terme de pilotage, il va où je veux. Mais sérieux, quel boulot sur ce Mig, je recommande chaudement de le tester à tous ceux qui jouent à DCS en VR. J'ai littéralement passé 10min au sol à m'émerveiller à jouer avec les boutons.

Sinon, quelqu'un ici a-t-il le stick Warthog / F/A-18? Je suis globalement content de mon HOTAS T16000 mais le stick est un peu décevant - la construction est pas folle et ça manque de boutons sur le stick. Y'en a plein sur la base mais je m'en fiche un peu, ça oblige à retirer la main des gaz. La manette des gaz est bien en revanche, le joystick sous l'index pour le pipper du F/A-18 est idéal par exemple. Je commence à regarder si un setup hybride (base Warthog + stick F18 + TCWS que j'ai déjà) serait pas juste génial sachant que je me dirige lentement mais sûrement vers le F/A-18 comme avion de combat principal. Le stick n'a pas de twist mais j'ai un axe palonnier sur le TCWS donc je ne vois pas de problème ici. J'ai regardé aussi la manette des gaz du Warthog mais elle me fait moins envie: beaucoup de boutons sont autour des gaz, ce qui est encore gênant pour les trouver en VR. A l'inverse, la manette TCWS met tout sous les doigts et c'est super intuitif quand tu peux pas regarder visuellement sur la manette.

----------


## frostphoenyx

T'es trop brute avec la manette des gaz  ::P:

----------


## war-p

> Au bout du 3e arrêt moteur en vol j'ai décidé que le Mig21 était pas pour moi. Le cockpit est toujours aussi magnifique mais aussi très complexe, pour mon avion plaisir je vais rester sur le F-5E. En plus je le sens mieux en terme de pilotage, il va où je veux. Mais sérieux, quel boulot sur ce Mig, je recommande chaudement de le tester à tous ceux qui jouent à DCS en VR. J'ai littéralement passé 10min au sol à m'émerveiller à jouer avec les boutons.
> 
> Sinon, quelqu'un ici a-t-il le stick Warthog / F/A-18? Je suis globalement content de mon HOTAS T16000 mais le stick est un peu décevant - la construction est pas folle et ça manque de boutons sur le stick. Y'en a plein sur la base mais je m'en fiche un peu, ça oblige à retirer la main des gaz. La manette des gaz est bien en revanche, le joystick sous l'index pour le pipper du F/A-18 est idéal par exemple. Je commence à regarder si un setup hybride (base Warthog + stick F18 + TCWS que j'ai déjà) serait pas juste génial sachant que je me dirige lentement mais sûrement vers le F/A-18 comme avion de combat principal. Le stick n'a pas de twist mais j'ai un axe palonnier sur le TCWS donc je ne vois pas de problème ici. J'ai regardé aussi la manette des gaz du Warthog mais elle me fait moins envie: beaucoup de boutons sont autour des gaz, ce qui est encore gênant pour les trouver en VR. A l'inverse, la manette TCWS met tout sous les doigts et c'est super intuitif quand tu peux pas regarder visuellement sur la manette.


Oui sur le t16000, il manque clairement un ou deux chapeaux chinois...

----------


## Tugais

> [...]


J'ai le stick Hornet de Thrustmaster. Qu'aimerais-tu connaître à son sujet ?

Pour la manette des gaz du Warthog, tu ne devrais pas te démonter concernant les boutons qui occupent sa base. On prend très vite le pli même en VR, c'est une question d'habitude ; c'est un peu comme ton appréhension au début pour gérer un 'pit avec la souris dans un environnement VR, tu la laisseras vite derrière toi une fois que tu auras tes marques.

Sinon, si tu comptes faire du Hornet ton appareil principal, autant craquer et aller au bout en prenant cet HOTAS  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=185

Joie  ::lol:: 
Bon par contre le mode prebrief du HARM est repoussé aux calendes grecques...  ::(: 

Mais, ce qui arrive dès la prochaine update :
Radar A/G : MAP + Fixed target track
SLAM
Dynamic launch zone, mode auto pour les jdam
Finition du litening

----------


## frostphoenyx

Une question pour les pros. J'essaye de faire de la frappe de précision avec les JDAMs et les JSOWs sur le F18 en mode TOO. Pas de soucis pour la procédure de rentrer les coordonnées et de tirer, ça part exactement là où j'ai dit.
Le problème c'est les coordonnées que j'ai dit justement. J'essaye de zoomer à fond en F10 pour choper les coords les plus précises possibles d'un tank par exemple et au final ça tape toujours à 20-50 mètres à côté. Pourtant je suis bien en mode précis de coords en F10...

----------


## Olis

Je viens aussi de tester rapidement le JF17, super stable en vol, par contre pour exporter les mfd ça va encore être de la bidouille  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=185
> 
> Joie 
> Bon par contre le mode prebrief du HARM est repoussé aux calendes grecques... 
> 
> Mais, ce qui arrive dès la prochaine update :
> Radar A/G : MAP + Fixed target track
> SLAM
> Dynamic launch zone, mode auto pour les jdam
> Finition du litening


Euh 2021 (on est en 2020)  ::blink::

----------


## war-p

> Je viens aussi de tester rapidement le JF17, super stable en vol, par contre pour exporter les mfd ça va encore être de la bidouille 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Euh 2021 (on est en 2020)


Alors, ok le post est pas forcément clair à cet endroit, mais relis bien  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Au bout du 3e arrêt moteur en vol j'ai décidé que le Mig21 était pas pour moi.


Oui, c'est LE truc qui ennuye ses utilisateurs. Il faut y aller mollo sur les gaz. J'avais fait une campagne MiG-15/MiG-21 pour les Autruches Volantes, et nos Fishbed partaient souvent au tapis seuls, suite à une coupure moteur.  :^_^: 




> Sinon, quelqu'un ici a-t-il le stick Warthog / F/A-18? Je suis globalement content de mon HOTAS T16000 mais le stick est un peu décevant - la construction est pas folle et ça manque de boutons sur le stick. Y'en a plein sur la base mais je m'en fiche un peu, ça oblige à retirer la main des gaz. La manette des gaz est bien en revanche, le joystick sous l'index pour le pipper du F/A-18 est idéal par exemple. Je commence à regarder si un setup hybride (base Warthog + stick F18 + TCWS que j'ai déjà) serait pas juste génial sachant que je me dirige lentement mais sûrement vers le F/A-18 comme avion de combat principal. Le stick n'a pas de twist mais j'ai un axe palonnier sur le TCWS donc je ne vois pas de problème ici. J'ai regardé aussi la manette des gaz du Warthog mais elle me fait moins envie: beaucoup de boutons sont autour des gaz, ce qui est encore gênant pour les trouver en VR. A l'inverse, la manette TCWS met tout sous les doigts et c'est super intuitif quand tu peux pas regarder visuellement sur la manette.


J'ai exactement les mêmes griefs que toi :
- Les boutons à la base du stick du T.16000M sont quasi inexploitables (dur de se rappeler qui fait quoi vu leur disposition + ces boutons étaient là avant que le T.16000 ne soit doté d'un HOTAS, ils n'ont donc plus vraiment d'intérêt sauf si on tient vraiment à lâcher la poignée des gaz en plein vol...)
- Les boutons cachés derrière le throttle du Warthog sont une hérésie quand celui-ci est posé sur le bureau : ils sont tellement hors de portée que je ne les emploie qu'en tant que RIO F-14, c'est à dire quand je n'ai pas besoin des gaz.
- Je n'utilise pas les 2 boutons poussoirs à la base du throttle du Warthog. Enfin si, je viens seulement de leur trouver une utilité : m'ajouter un bouton radio pour SRS.

Bref, je songe à passer à VIRPIL. D'une part pour le mécanisme du manche (moins "durs" que celui du Warthog ou pas?), mais surtout pour avoir des boutons exploitables côté throttle, et quelques potards aussi.





> Pour la manette des gaz du Warthog, tu ne devrais pas te démonter concernant les boutons qui occupent sa base. On prend très vite le pli même en VR, c'est une question d'habitude


Bof, j'en chie toujours pour atteindre les switchs en "haut" de la base du throttle (FUEL, ENG OPER et APU START), et moi je n'ai pas de casque VR sur la tête.

----------


## Qiou87

> T'es trop brute avec la manette des gaz


Ah ah tu m'as démasqué. J'aime bien tester un peu le range au début, apparemment passer de 100%+PC à idle en 2sec c'est "mal"  :tired: . Mais clairement le machin est sensible... #c'estpasmoi.

J'ai éteint le Huey comme ça hier aussi. Peinard en haut du Burj Khalifa, je fais du surplace et je me dis "il se passe quoi si je pousse la manette à fond". Réponse: la turbine s'éteint et tu tombes.  ::lol:: 




> J'ai le stick Hornet de Thrustmaster. Qu'aimerais-tu connaître à son sujet ?
> 
> Pour la manette des gaz du Warthog, tu ne devrais pas te démonter concernant les boutons qui occupent sa base. On prend très vite le pli même en VR, c'est une question d'habitude ; c'est un peu comme ton appréhension au début pour gérer un 'pit avec la souris dans un environnement VR, tu la laisseras vite derrière toi une fois que tu auras tes marques.
> 
> Sinon, si tu comptes faire du Hornet ton appareil principal, autant craquer et aller au bout en prenant cet HOTAS


Alors déjà les 330€ du stick+base (j'ai juste regardé sur le site de Thrustmaster, doit y'avoir mieux ailleurs) ça va piquer, alors 1000 USD ça passera pas. Je suis pas pressé, je vois ça pour mon anniv en septembre. Concernant le stick simplement un feeling, il est bien fait? Tout tombe bien sous la main? D'ailleurs y'a un FFB dans ce stick? J'ai toujours été un peu circonspect sur l'intérêt du FFB sur un stick mais j'en ai jamais eu pour essayer...

J'étais aussi curieux sur la cohabitation d'un stick avec un throttle différent. Mais vu comment fonctionne DCS je pense que ça doit pas poser souci...

@war-p: on voit qu'ils se sortent les doigts sur le 18, c'est cool. Par contre la dernière phrase (on se concentre sur le 18 au détriment du 16) ne fera pas plaisir à certains ici je pense.

EDIT: merci pour l'info Flappie. Je pense pas être trop mal en VR avec mon idée du stick Warthog F18 avec throttle TCWS, il me va bien jusqu'ici lui et il est vraiment pratique à l'usage. Ton VIRPIL a l'air magnifique, mais pareil je sens venir le tarif à base d'organes à céder en échange.  ::sad::

----------


## Olis

> Alors, ok le post est pas forcément clair à cet endroit, mais relis bien


Oui effectivement la 1ere partie est pour 2020, mea culpa  :nawak:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Au bout du 3e arrêt moteur en vol j'ai décidé que le Mig21 était pas pour moi.


Il y a une option à cocher pour les bourrins de la manette, ça peut te permettre de caler moins souvent.




> J'ai regardé aussi la manette des gaz du Warthog mais elle me fait moins envie: beaucoup de boutons sont autour des gaz, ce qui est encore gênant pour les trouver en VR. A l'inverse, la manette TCWS met tout sous les doigts et c'est super intuitif quand tu peux pas regarder visuellement sur la manette.


Honnêtement en F-18 je n'utilise qu'un seul bouton sur la base pour le master arm, il y en a suffisamment sur la manette pour faire tout ce qu'il y a sur le vrai throttle et même plus.
Même en A-10C je ne vais quasiment jamais chercher les switchs au dessus de l'APU (sauf en restart moteur, très rare)

----------


## Olis

> Sinon, si tu comptes faire du Hornet ton appareil principal, autant craquer et aller au bout en prenant cet HOTAS


Beau, mais cher  ::O:

----------


## Zega

C'était passé inaperçu quelques posts plus tôt, mais j'insiste parce que je pense que ça peut vraiment intéressé pas mal d'entre vous! Très cool en tout cas, ça me donne envie de racheter un Warthog  ::P: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGeIYtjkbN4

----------


## ze_droopy

> Beau, mais cher


Surtout que la qualité ne semble pas en rapport avec le prix: http://www.checksix-fr.com/review-winwing-f-a18-hotas/

----------


## Olis

> Surtout que la qualité ne semble pas en rapport avec le prix: http://www.checksix-fr.com/review-winwing-f-a18-hotas/


Tiens c'est marrant en regardant la photo du throttle, le coté ressemble énormément à celui du T16000

----------


## frostphoenyx

Perso mon T-Flight me suffit amplement  ::P:

----------


## sentepu

> Sinon, quelqu'un ici a-t-il le stick Warthog / F/A-18? Je suis globalement content de mon HOTAS T16000 mais le stick est un peu décevant - la construction est pas folle et ça manque de boutons sur le stick.


Je débute et j'ai pris le X52 pro qui est vraiment un super rapport qualité/prix  ! 
Je pense qu'il peut être pas mal pour ton histoire de bouton à 'trouver' en VR car il y as peu de bouton en dehors des sticks et ceux qui sont sur la base sont assez distinctifs pour que je ne regarde jamais mon hotas.


PS: Merci encore pour la soirée d'hier le tacview -> https://ufile.io/thpjvt18

Pour info j'ai ENCORE volé une mission de notre belle communauté DCS  ::mellow:: 
Encore plus dynamique et fournis que l'actuel et sur Persian Gulf, donc ce soir c'est sur Persian ! (et au pire si elle fonctionne/nous plait pas ce sera la meme que maintenant mais sur persian)

----------


## Lokournan

Bonne nouvelle Lilian, j'ai refait le tacview c'est un r27-er qui me tape ton 120 arrive loin derrière  :;):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Je débute et j'ai pris le X52 pro qui est vraiment un super rapport qualité/prix !


 Des années que je l'ai et je ne peux que le conseiller aussi, aucune envie d'en changer ou de claquer mon PEL dans un Warthog  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Une question pour les pros. J'essaye de faire de la frappe de précision avec les JDAMs et les JSOWs sur le F18 en mode TOO. Pas de soucis pour la procédure de rentrer les coordonnées et de tirer, ça part exactement là où j'ai dit.
> Le problème c'est les coordonnées que j'ai dit justement. J'essaye de zoomer à fond en F10 pour choper les coords les plus précises possibles d'un tank par exemple et au final ça tape toujours à 20-50 mètres à côté. Pourtant je suis bien en mode précis de coords en F10...


Il faut passer en coordonnées précises dans les options (les chiffres en plus de ceux présent après les secondes sont à mettre après la première validation des coordonnées).

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Il faut passer en coordonnées précises dans les options (les chiffres en plus de ceux présent après les secondes sont à mettre après la première validation des coordonnées).


Bizarre. Je pensais pourtant l'avoir fait.

----------


## ze_droopy

S'il y en a que ça intéresse, 10% de plus en moins : https://twitter.com/ftrpltpdcst/stat...818509312?s=19

----------


## Flappie

> Tout tombe bien sous la main? D'ailleurs y'a un FFB dans ce stick? J'ai toujours été un peu circonspect sur l'intérêt du FFB sur un stick mais j'en ai jamais eu pour essayer...


J'ai grave kiffé le FFB sur le G940 dans DCS, avant tout pour les hélicos. J'avoue que le FFB me manque un peu (sauf les gros "tac-tac-tac" au lancement parce que j'avais scotché le détecteur de main au manche...). Or j'ai découvert tout récemment qu'il existait un bloc FFB non officiel pour le Warthog. Et comme on pouvait s'y attendre, il est... hors de prix ! 




> Price : 1099 Dollar (Base) + 179 Dollar (F15c Joystick) shipping fee not included
> 
> Compatible : TM Cougar \ TM Warthog \TM F18 \ VPC T50


EDIT: bon, le topic est inactif depuis août dernier...

Pour les jets modernes, l'intérêt du FFB est moindre.

----------


## Liliann

> Bonne nouvelle Lilian, j'ai refait le tacview c'est un r27-er qui me tape ton 120 arrive loin derrière


Ouf ! ::siffle::  D'ailleurs j'ai vu que tu avais aussi titiller de la SAM   :Clap:

----------


## Tugais

> [...]Concernant le stick simplement un feeling, il est bien fait? Tout tombe bien sous la main? D'ailleurs y'a un FFB dans ce stick? J'ai toujours été un peu circonspect sur l'intérêt du FFB sur un stick mais j'en ai jamais eu pour essayer...
> 
> J'étais aussi curieux sur la cohabitation d'un stick avec un throttle différent. Mais vu comment fonctionne DCS je pense que ça doit pas poser souci...


Le stick est d'excellente facture, et réplique oblige l'ergonomie est tip top - après tout elle a été pensée pour que les pilotes aient tout sous les doigts facilement. J'ai commencé à voler dernièrement sur le Hornet en attendant que le Mirage soit finalisée par Razbam et c'est vraiment agréable de retrouver toutes les fonctions sur le stick telles qu'elles ont été pensées. Cerise sur le gâteau, il s'agit également du stick pour le Harrier et l'Eagle (position du trim hat et du castle inversé, mais c'est pas la mort).

Edit : Il n'y a pas de FFB dans les HOTAS depuis un bon moment en raison d'une sombre histoire de brevets (qui ont expiré l'année dernière). Et puis dans l'absolu, dans les jets comme le Hornet, il n'y a pas de retour de force au niveau du stick, tout est géré électriquement (le système Fly by Wire).

Tu pourras effectivement mixer throttle et base+stick très facilement sur DCS et d'autres simulateurs de vol. J'ai pour le moment des throttle Thrusmaster (Warthog et Cougar en fonction de l'appareil volé) et j'ai une base VKB avec des grips VKB ou Thrustmaster (stick Viper/A-10 ou Hornet). Du coup une solution base Virpil + stick Hornet de chez TM tu devrais avoir un gain très appréciable en terme de confort et de précision.




> Surtout que la qualité ne semble pas en rapport avec le prix: http://www.checksix-fr.com/review-winwing-f-a18-hotas/


Il convient de préciser que ce test date désormais et que le produit actuellement livré n'est pas représentatif de ce test de C6. Ils n'ont pas du vouloir acheter un exemplaire révisé pour revoir leur test et l'ont donc laissé en ligne alors que le matériel est déjà passé sous deux itérations. Les dernières informations que j'ai lu sur ces nouveaux batchs c'est que les problèmes relevés ont été très largement corrigés et bien que le stick lui-même n'est pas encore tout à fait exempt de défaut (on parle du stick, pas de sa base qui est un ton très au dessus de ce que propose Thrustmaster en terme de précision et de durabilité), le throttle lui est encensé par tous ses utilisateurs - aujourd'hui, il semblerait qu'il n'y ai pas mieux pour le moment sur le marché.

----------


## JanSolo

> J'ai grave kiffé le FFB sur le G940 dans DCS, avant tout pour les hélicos. J'avoue que le FFB me manque un peu (sauf les gros "tac-tac-tac" au lancement parce que j'avais scotché le détecteur de main au manche...). Or j'ai découvert tout récemment qu'il existait un bloc FFB non officiel pour le Warthog. Et comme on pouvait s'y attendre, il est... hors de prix ! 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: bon, le topic est inactif depuis août dernier...
> 
> Pour les jets modernes, l'intérêt du FFB est moindre.


Pour le F14, le FFB avec le G940 est très bon. Tu sens très bien les réactions de l'appareil.
C'est vraiment le truc qui me manque désormais sur le Warthog. 
J'ai choppé le Huey après avoir reçu le Warthog donc je ne sais pas si ils ont implémenté le FFB sur ce modèle.

----------


## Lokournan

> Ouf ! D'ailleurs j'ai vu que tu avais aussi titiller de la SAM


Mdr j'osais pas monté mais effectivement j'ai eu de la chance. à 10m prés j'aurais eu un souci  :;): 

Par contre tes 120 fond du dégât peut d'avion en ont réchappé  :;):

----------


## cdarylb

En parlant de Virpil, je me tâte à prendre le Mongoost lorsqu'il sera dispo. Je n'ai pas trouvé l'info, mais le stick embarque bien les axes de gouvernail ?

J'ai actuellement un HOTAS x56, j'aime beaucoup le throttle, par contre je trouve le stick un poil mou. Autant sur le Mirage ça n'est pas un soucis, autant quand je me mets aux commandes du F5 j'ai beaucoup de mal à adopter de belles trajectoires tellement le mini jeu sur l'axe me fait aller dans tous les sens.

----------


## Olis

> J'ai actuellement un HOTAS x56, j'aime beaucoup le throttle, par contre je trouve le stick un poil mou. Autant sur le Mirage ça n'est pas un soucis, autant quand je me mets aux commandes du F5 j'ai beaucoup de mal à adopter de belles trajectoires tellement le mini jeu sur l'axe me fait aller dans tous les sens.


Et mettre une deadzone sur tes axes dans dcs ?

----------


## cdarylb

J'avoue ma totale méconnaissance des deadzones. Si je comprends bien ça sert à configurer des zones mortes autour de l'axe de ton stick c'est ça ? Tu as un exemple concret de comment on fait ?

----------


## sentepu

> En parlant de Virpil, je me tâte à prendre le Mongoost lorsqu'il sera dispo. Je n'ai pas trouvé l'info, mais le stick embarque bien les axes de gouvernail ?
> 
> J'ai actuellement un HOTAS x56, j'aime beaucoup le throttle, par contre je trouve le stick un poil mou. Autant sur le Mirage ça n'est pas un soucis, autant quand je me mets aux commandes du F5 j'ai beaucoup de mal à adopter de belles trajectoires tellement le mini jeu sur l'axe me fait aller dans tous les sens.


J'ai eu ca sur le mig-29 du coup je rajoute 5 de courbure (curvature) à tous mes avions maintenant sur le roll (roulis ?).

----------


## Olis

> J'avoue ma totale méconnaissance des deadzones. Si je comprends bien ça sert à configurer des zones mortes autour de l'axe de ton stick c'est ça ? Tu as un exemple concret de comment on fait ?


 Tu lances dcs, tu va dans la configuration des touches, tu choisi dans la combo la partie Axis ce qui va t'afficher ton mapping des axes (roll, pitch,...)
Tu choisi l'axe que tu veux modifier en cliquant dessus de façon à ce qu'il soit sélectionné, puis le bouton Axis Tuning.
Tu as une fenêtre qui s'ouvre avec une ligne en diagonale, en Deadzone tu mets entre 5 et 10 (tu verras à l'usage), éventuellement de la Curvature mais je n'en mets pas
Il y a des pages web qui t'explique tout ça.
Tu acceptes tes changements et tu testes.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour le F14, le FFB avec le G940 est très bon. Tu sens très bien les réactions de l'appareil.
> C'est vraiment le truc qui me manque désormais sur le Warthog. 
> J'ai choppé le Huey après avoir reçu le Warthog donc je ne sais pas si ils ont implémenté le FFB sur ce modèle.


Je te confirme que le Huey supporte le FFB. En fait, la grande majorité des modules DCS le supporte.

Une solution FFB peu élégante mais pas chère est le modding de Sidewinder FFB2.

EDIT: trouvé un autre bloc FFB pour les Warthog/VIRPIL : https://www.brunner-innovation.swiss...ls-e-joystick/ (1249 €  ::ninja:: ). Par contre, ils n'évoquent pas DCS dans les simus supportés.

----------


## Ranger 28

Coucou !
Y'a du monde qui vole ce soir ?

----------


## Olis

Apparement il y a le serveur de sentepu up, si je me motive je passe (mais bon vu que je me lêve à 5h du mat', 21h ça commence à être compliqué)

----------


## Bopnc

Deux infos pour ceux qui jouent en VR :


- Si vous ne l'avez pas encore fait, je vous recommande chaudement de tester le I-16 pendant le mois gratuit ! C'est un appareil qui n'a pas grand chose à foutre dans le roster DCS, et est déjà presque à part dans le roster d'Il2, mais par contre dans les deux simulateurs c'est un des appareil les plus classe à piloter en réalité virtuelle !  ::P: 

Vous pourrez bénéficier de cette splendide impression d'être un savant fou monté sur un moteur géant capable de tourner sur place (l'action immédiate d'attaque au sol est assez drôle pour ça : elle vous demande de détruire un convoi dans une ravine sans en sortir à cause du plafond nuageux super bas  ::P: ), mais aussi faire un peu d'introspection en réalisant que de vrais gens ont risqué leur vie dans ce truc en plein hiver russe au dessus de Moscou. Ça met un petit coup d'humilité.

En temps normal je ne le conseillerais pas, mais pendant qu'il est gratuit c'est vraiment le moment de faire un peu de vol libre avec !





- Autre point qui va peut être me faire passer pour un boulet après des connaisseurs, mais malgré des années le nez dans un Oculus, je viens tout juste de réaliser qu'on peut "accrocher" une fenêtre d'application à l'intérieur de notre environnement VR avec le logiciel Oculus !!!

En gros si vous avez un truc que vous voulez afficher (un chuck-guide, au hasard  ::siffle:: ), vous mettez votre casque, vous ouvrez l'environnement oculus, vous allez sur le bureau avec et vous ouvrez le PDF. A partir de là, vous avez une case "+" pour l'ouvrir dans une fenêtre à part que vous mettez à l'endroit et à la taille que vous voulez. Il ne reste plus qu'à "pin" la fenêtre en cliquant sur l'icone dédié, et elle restera ouverte quand vous serez revenus en jeu. 

Un exemple ici : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xem3Pz9ib_U

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Coucou !
> Y'a du monde qui vole ce soir ?


yes :-)

----------


## cdarylb

> Tu lances dcs, tu va dans la configuration des touches, tu choisi dans la combo la partie Axis ce qui va t'afficher ton mapping des axes (roll, pitch,...)
> Tu choisi l'axe que tu veux modifier en cliquant dessus de façon à ce qu'il soit sélectionné, puis le bouton Axis Tuning.
> Tu as une fenêtre qui s'ouvre avec une ligne en diagonale, en Deadzone tu mets entre 5 et 10 (tu verras à l'usage), éventuellement de la Curvature mais je n'en mets pas
> Il y a des pages web qui t'explique tout ça.
> Tu acceptes tes changements et tu testes.


Merci Sentepu et Olis, ça résoud effectivement mon problème !

Bons vols !

----------


## Flappie

En regardant les vidéos de "Até" Chuet, je viens d'apprendre qu'il était "en licence commerciale avec DCS" (sic - j'imagine qu'il voulait parler de RAZBAM).
C'est la classe.  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

> En regardant les vidéos de "Até" Chuet, je viens d'apprendre qu'il était "en licence commerciale avec DCS" (sic - j'imagine qu'il voulait parler de RAZBAM).
> C'est la classe.


Je pense qu'il parle bien de DCS. Il a une boite de coaching, et du matos pour faire tourner une dizaine de simulateurs sur DCS. Donc licence commerciale.

----------


## Flappie

Ah OK, j'avais compris qu'il était consultant, pas client.

----------


## nephyl

> En parlant de Virpil, je me tâte à prendre le Mongoost lorsqu'il sera dispo. Je n'ai pas trouvé l'info, mais le stick embarque bien les axes de gouvernail ?
> 
> J'ai actuellement un HOTAS x56, j'aime beaucoup le throttle, par contre je trouve le stick un poil mou. Autant sur le Mirage ça n'est pas un soucis, autant quand je me mets aux commandes du F5 j'ai beaucoup de mal à adopter de belles trajectoires tellement le mini jeu sur l'axe me fait aller dans tous les sens.


Non il n'y a pas d'axe Z sur le Mongoost. 
Pour ton problème je te conseille de modifier la courbe des axes X et Y pour le F-5. Essaye 25 pour commencer. Ça va diminuer la sensibilité des commandes au centre et sur le F-5 c'est utile.
Personnellement je déconseille d'augmenter bcp la deadzone. Comme il ne se passe rien quand on bouge autour du centre ça pousse à surcompenser et ça nuit à la précision.

----------


## war-p

> Je pense qu'il parle bien de DCS. Il a une boite de coaching, et du matos pour faire tourner une dizaine de simulateurs sur DCS. Donc licence commerciale.





> Ah OK, j'avais compris qu'il était consultant, pas client.


D'ailleurs son délire ce serait de faire une lanparty avec des dizaines de joueurs  ::P:   :Bave:

----------


## Flappie

> D'ailleurs son délire ce serait de faire une lanparty avec des dizaines de joueurs


J'oserais même pas proposer ma meilleure mission multi à un vrai pilote de chasse.  :Red:

----------


## partizan

@flappie : Même le fameux duo zanpie ?  :^_^:

----------


## war-p

> J'oserais même pas proposer ma meilleure mission multi à un vrai pilote de chasse.


Je pense que pour lui c'est pas le plus important. Le plus important étant la préparation et la réalisation de la mission par les joueurs.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je pense que pour lui c'est pas le plus important. Le plus important étant la préparation et la réalisation de la mission par les joueurs.


Tout ce que l'on ne fait pas donc  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Je pense que pour lui c'est pas le plus important. Le plus important étant la préparation et la réalisation de la mission par les joueurs.


Et surtout, SURTOUT, le débrief.  ::):

----------


## frostphoenyx

S'il joue avec les canards il va se prendre un 120 dans les fesses ^^

----------


## war-p

Oui, bon en même temps dans la vraie vie t'as pas un 29 qui vient te chercher depuis l'autre bout du pays...

----------


## Flappie

> S'il joue avec les canards il va se prendre un 120 dans les fesses ^^


Ou un AIM-9X...  ::siffle::

----------


## TuxFr78

J'ai un peu testé le F5 hier et j'ai vraiment pris mon pied !
L'avion est précis et très agréable à piloter dès les premières minutes de vol.
Aujourd'hui je vais l'essayer en CAP et et en CAS (roquettes + GBU-12) mais je crois bien que je vais l'acheter
Il m'a l'air parfait pour s'entrainer au vol pur, sans une tripotée d'ordi comme dans le F18

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai un peu testé le F5 hier et j'ai vraiment pris mon pied !
> L'avion est précis et très agréable à piloter dès les premières minutes de vol.
> Aujourd'hui je vais l'essayer en CAP et et en CAS (roquettes + GBU-12) mais je crois bien que je vais l'acheter
> Il m'a l'air parfait pour s'entrainer au vol pur, sans une tripotée d'ordi comme dans le F18


Bienvenue au club! C’est mon avion de vol plaisir aussi. J’ai fait des passages en basse altitude genre canyon au NTTR et le F5 se ressent beaucoup mieux en terme de vol comparé au F/A-18. Pour voler à l’instinct je le trouve excellent.

En plus à démarrer à froid il est super simple, ça s’apprend en 10min. Faut juste penser à relever la roulette de nez avant de décoller!  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

Idem, je l'ai testé avec Ranger et il est super sympa à piloter !

----------


## cdarylb

Un pilote de M2K pour m'aider ? Impossible de retrouver une vidéo ou un tuto pour configurer mes MK82 SE en mode retardement. Exploser à l'impact je sais faire, mais mettre un détonateur de 5 secondes non...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai reçu mon nouvel écran ! (Alienware AW3418DW). Bin c'est une vraie claque.....

Tout est hyper lisible, je zoom moins qu'avant pour actionner les boutons, c'est un vrai bonheur.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Et ben ! Y'en a qui sont trop payés par ici...  :tired: 



 :^_^:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Un pilote de M2K pour m'aider ? Impossible de retrouver une vidéo ou un tuto pour configurer mes MK82 SE en mode retardement. Exploser à l'impact je sais faire, mais mettre un détonateur de 5 secondes non...


Sur le panel des bombes tu as un switch INERT (désarmées) / RET (retardée) / INST (instantanée). Je crois pas que tu puisses régler la durée du retardement sauf si ça a été introduit récemment.

----------


## cdarylb

> Sur le panel des bombes tu as un switch INERT (désarmées) / RET (retardée) / INST (instantanée). Je crois pas que tu puisses régler la durée du retardement sauf si ça a été introduit récemment.


Dac merci ça doit être donc pour ça que j'ai du mal à trouver des tutos  ::):  !

----------


## Qiou87

Marrant, la surprise de cette période d'essai gratuite de DCS pour moi, c'est pas un Mig, ni un avion à hélices... C'est le Huey. J'ai fait un vol plus sérieux à l'instant, rester près du sol pendant 10min pour avoir le feeling du machin, puis je suis allé faire un tour et revenir me poser. Et en fait, c'est agréable comme tout. Si je sors la CB pendant ces soldes ce pourrait bien être pour lui finalement, vu que côté avions j'ai tout ce dont j'ai besoin (et le temps d'apprendre aussi).

Y'a rien qui presse et je fais encore en profiter pour faire quelques vols de familiarisation... Faut que je comprenne le concept du trim sur ce machin déjà. Ca fatigue le poignet.  ::P:

----------


## partizan

@cdarylb 

Dans ton manuel du 2000 (C:\Program Files\Eagle Dynamics\DCS World\Mods\aircraft\M-2000C\Doc)

Page 221 du manuel FR, tu as une vue du PPA (Poste de Préparation Armement)
Tu as un switch 3 positions (6) qui permet de sélectionner la position du détonateur de tes bombes.

En page 223 tu as l'explication




> *INERT :* Les bombes ne sont pas armées, sécurisées. Avec l'interrupteur dans cette position, elles n'exploseront pas. Il s'agit de la position par défaut. 
> 
> *RET. :* abréviation de retardé. Cette position arme le détonateur de queue des bombes, ce qui  de retarder l'explosion après la pénétration. 
> 
> *INST. :* Instantané. Cette position arme le détonateur du nez  et de queue des bombes, ce qui leur permet d'exploser au contact. 
> 
> Les valeurs RET et INST ne sont valables que pour les bombes MK-82, MK-82S et GBU. Pour les bombes à sous munitions et BAP-100 RET et INST sélectionnent le même détonateur.


EDIT Grilled... par Ivan  :^_^: 

@Qiou

Il te faut paramétrer le trim + le trim au neutre.

Tu trimmes dès que le besoin s'en fait sentir. (changement d'attitude / de vitesse). Donc tu vas trimmer comme en 2000 avec l'activation de l'autopilote dès que l'attitude et la vitesse de l'appareil te demandes des actions fortes au manche. Ceci afin de pouvoir voler en ramenant le manche au neutre et reposer ton poignet :P

Le trim au neutre permet de réintialiser toutes tes actions de trim précédentes. Du coup tu dois faire attention en l'utilisant, tu risque des modifier brutalement l'attitude de l'appareil ; je m'en sers surtout avant un posé ou un stationnaire. 
Mais après avoir progressivement retrimmé l'appareil vers une assiette plus plate et une vitesse approchant les 60knts.

----------


## Flappie

> Y'a rien qui presse et je fais encore en profiter pour faire quelques vols de familiarisation... Faut que je comprenne le concept du trim sur ce machin déjà. Ca fatigue le poignet.


Bienvenue au club des amoureux du Huey.

Dans DCS, si tu n'as pas de joystick à retour de force, voici comment trimmer :
1. Tu maintiens le bouton du trim
2. Tu ajustes la trajectoire de ta tondeuse à gazon jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit parfaite
3. Tu relâches le bouton du trim
4. Tu *LACHES* le stick immédiatement après avoir relâché le bouton du trim (tu as environ 1 secondes pour le lâcher).

Pouf, ton hélico est trimmé.

Le fonctionnement est très simple si tu n'omets pas la 4ème règle. Sinon, DCS va doubler l'inclinaison de ton cyclique (tu penchais à 30° vers l'avant, le trim ajoute 30°, boum tu plonges à 60°, paf, un arbre).


Et puisqu'on parle d'hélicos, je me convertis au Mi-8 chez Black Shark Den. Et je songe à acheter une extension à mon Warthog. Est-ce que des canards pourraient me conseiller à ce sujet ? Pour le moment j'utilise mon Warthog sur le bureau, et j'aimerais le loger juste au-dessus des cuisses. Des retours ? Je bave sur cette offre mais les goosenecks sont un poil chers, je trouve.

----------


## partizan

Tu ne laches pas le stick grand fou  ::happy2::  tu le recentre en gardant bien ta main sur le bâton de joie.

----------


## ze_droopy

J'avais vu passé dans le temps un DIY a base de tuyau PVC qui avait l'air simple et qui tenait le coup, surtout pour une petite taille.
Je vais chercher...

----------


## Flappie

> Tu ne laches pas le stick grand fou  tu le recentre en gardant bien ta main sur le bâton de joie.


Chuuuut, il trouveras tout seul après coup.  :;): 




> J'avais vu passé dans le temps un DIY a base de tuyau PVC qui avait l'air simple et qui tenait le coup, surtout pour une petite taille.
> Je vais chercher...


On me l'a conseillé, oui. Mais je me dis que je préfèrerais poser le stick au sol parce que je ne veux pas qu'il soit solidaire de mon fauteuil, et que je veux pouvoir le ranger facilement. D'où l'idée du gooseneck. Je recherche donc la même bidouille mais en forme de gooseneck.

----------


## Qiou87

Merci pour les conseils, ça a pas l'air trop compliqué mais ça explique mes difficultés en vol avec l'appareil qui prenait plus d'angle que ce que je voulais. Comme dit, je compte me faire encore 2-3 vols de familiarisation pour confirmer cette excellente impression. Ca va finir à moins de 20€ avec -50%-10%, c'est pas déconnant.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Chuuuut, il trouveras tout seul après coup. 
> 
> 
> On me l'a conseillé, oui. Mais je me dis que je préfèrerais poser le stick au sol parce que je ne veux pas qu'il soit solidaire de mon fauteuil, et que je veux pouvoir le ranger facilement. D'où l'idée du gooseneck. Je recherche donc la même bidouille mais en forme de gooseneck.


Ah j'avais compris que tu voulais le poser sur ton fauteuil.
Le problème avec un gooseneck full-size, en dehors du prix (la il faut que ça soit précis pour le centrage) c'est que tes ressorts ne seront pas assez costauds pour tenir le stick a mon avis.


Edit: Annule ma dernière, il existe aussi des ressorts plus costauds... https://warthog-extensions-by-sahaj....ings-by-sahaj/

Bref, faut y mettre le prix j'ai impression, parce que le stick doit être centré au poil au dessus de la base.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Dac merci ça doit être donc pour ça que j'ai du mal à trouver des tutos  !


La bible : https://www.mudspike.com/chucks-guid...-mirage-2000c/

Du coup j'ai ressorti le Mirage du placard, toujours un plaisir à voler mais par contre avec le nouveau cockpit je n'arrive absolument plus à voir les petits S sur le PCA indiquant le mode sélectionné. C'est normal que ce soit si peu visible? Comme les indicateurs verts en général d'ailleurs (le voyant PA allumé ou non, c'est pas clair par exemple). Faut préciser que j'ai des troubles de la vision des couleurs avec le vert mais que l'indicateur soit devenu quasiment invisible j'avais jamais vu ça  ::):

----------


## frostphoenyx

> La bible : https://www.mudspike.com/chucks-guid...-mirage-2000c/
> 
> Du coup j'ai ressorti le Mirage du placard, toujours un plaisir à voler mais par contre avec le nouveau cockpit je n'arrive absolument plus à voir les petits S sur le PCA indiquant le mode sélectionné. C'est normal que ce soit si peu visible? Comme les indicateurs verts en général d'ailleurs (le voyant PA allumé ou non, c'est pas clair par exemple). Faut préciser que j'ai des troubles de la vision des couleurs avec le vert mais que l'indicateur soit devenu quasiment invisible j'avais jamais vu ça





> Ça doit être vos yeux.


Blague à part, je n'ai pas remarqué le souci, à voir si tu veux jouer avec la brightness, je ne sais pas si c'est possible de régler celle du PCA comme on peut régler certains écrans.

----------


## partizan

@ Ivan : banquette droite, panneau des éclairages, 3è potard en partant de la gauche  :;):

----------


## Bopnc

> Du coup j'ai ressorti le Mirage du placard, toujours un plaisir à voler mais par contre avec le nouveau cockpit je n'arrive absolument plus à voir les petits S sur le PCA indiquant le mode sélectionné. C'est normal que ce soit si peu visible? Comme les indicateurs verts en général d'ailleurs (le voyant PA allumé ou non, c'est pas clair par exemple). Faut préciser que j'ai des troubles de la vision des couleurs avec le vert mais que l'indicateur soit devenu quasiment invisible j'avais jamais vu ça


Le nouveau cockpit est beaucoup moins lisible que l'ancien, particulièrement en VR, mais l'astuce des compagnons au dessus (mettre la luminosité des affichages à fond) marche très bien. Perso ça fait partie de ma check list de départ.  ::P:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je crois que j'avais déjà la luminosité fond :/

----------


## Bopnc

> Je crois que j'avais déjà la luminosité fond :/


Juste histoire d'être sur :

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Tu as raison je viens d'essayer c'est juste que j'avais la mauvaise logique je l'avais à fond du mauvais côté : pour moi c'était "jour" parce que je pensais qu'en "nuit" ça atténuait les éclairages  ::): 

 En effet avec les voyants visibles c'est tout de suite mieux  :;):

----------


## Bopnc

> Tu as raison je viens d'essayer c'est juste que j'avais la mauvaise logique je l'avais à fond du mauvais côté : pour moi c'était "jour" parce que je pensais qu'en "nuit" ça atténuait les éclairages


J'avoue que j'ai jamais trop compris la logique non plus. Je suis pas certain que ça soit pas un bug.  :;):

----------


## JanSolo

> Chuuuut, il trouveras tout seul après coup. 
> 
> 
> On me l'a conseillé, oui. Mais je me dis que je préfèrerais poser le stick au sol parce que je ne veux pas qu'il soit solidaire de mon fauteuil, et que je veux pouvoir le ranger facilement. D'où l'idée du gooseneck. Je recherche donc la même bidouille mais en forme de gooseneck.


CE n'est pas le même prix mais pourquoi ne partirais tu pas sur les supports monstertech?
Je l'ai pour le joy du warthog, je le place pile en face de moi, ca se démonte en 2 secondes et se range dans un emplacement réduit au final. Je le mets dans une boite de 30x20x30 cm (Lxlxp) à l'abri de la poussière.

----------


## Flappie

J'hésite pas mal avec le Monstertech, oui. Mais comme je fais beaucoup d'hélico, je me dis qu'un manche qui part du sol, c'est quand même un plus. Il faudrait que j'aille à un salon de simu de vol pour essayer tout ça. Oh, wait...  :Facepalm: 

Je vais peut-être commencer par me bidouiller un table mount maison (j'ai du temps, du contreplaqué et une scie sauteuse), juste pour voir si j'apprécie le placement du stick.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Dites les gens, pour vous rejoindre le mardi soir, juste besoin de SRS ou installer TS ou équivalent est nécessaire ? J'ai commencé à négocier pour faire 1 mardi sur 2  ::ninja:: 

Jamais fait de multi sur DCS, depuis le temps que je veux vous rejoindre....

----------


## Flappie

> Dites les gens, pour vous rejoindre le mardi soir, juste besoin de SRS ou installer TS ou équivalent est nécessaire ? J'ai commencé à négocier pour faire 1 mardi sur 2 
> 
> Jamais fait de multi sur DCS, depuis le temps que je veux vous rejoindre....


Cool, depuis le temps !  ::): 

On se rejoint sur le TS le temps de lancer le serveur DCS, or ça prend parfois un peu de temps. Je te conseille donc de l'installer (pas de mouchard ni quoi que ce soir, et c'est très léger).

Je t'envoie les coordonnées du TS.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Cool ! Merci !

Question à 100 balles, vous utilisez TS + SRS ou juste l'un ou l'autre ? Histoire de voir comment j'affecte mes boutons de com (le même pour la fréq Guard sur SRS et le PTT sur TS).

Miiicciiii !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Cool ! Merci !
> 
> Question à 100 balles, vous utilisez TS + SRS ou juste l'un ou l'autre ? Histoire de voir comment j'affecte mes boutons de com (le même pour la fréq Guard sur SRS et le PTT sur TS).
> 
> Miiicciiii !


On utilise les 2 en même temps, je fais exactement comme ça (GRD + TS), d'autres mute leur TS en vol.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ouki, merci ! Tu affecte la même touche pour les 2 c'est ça ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Oui, j'utilise le chapeau Comms du warthog pour tous les canaux: Radio1, Radio2, Intercom+Radio3, Guard+TS.

----------


## ze_droopy

Agar fait un Twitch DCS dans 30 mins.




Sans nous prévenir.
Je pense qu'il a peur de se prendre des sidewinder dans les fesses, ou de devoir tagger son stream Mature Audience

----------


## Flappie

> Intercom+Radio3


Bien vu, j'avais pas pensé à ça. Merci.  ::): 

Et merci pour l'info du Twitch, j'y cours.  :^_^:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Oui, j'utilise le chapeau Comms du warthog pour tous les canaux: Radio1, Radio2, Intercom+Radio3, Guard+TS.


Tiens l'intercom, je n'ai jamais eu à l'utiliser, il sert à quelque chose en pratique ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Tiens l'intercom, je n'ai jamais eu à l'utiliser, il sert à quelque chose en pratique ?


F-14 RIO-Pilote

----------


## Flappie

Oui, pour parler à ton pilote/RIO dans le Tomcat.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Oukaye ! Merci ! Et peut-être plus tard pour le Huey du coup, maintenant que j'y pense...

----------


## Flappie

Tout à fait !  :Bave:

----------


## Mr Navette

Salut !

Vous faites comment pour vous retrouver entre canards ? Ya un discord qui traine ou c'est toujours sur le mumble cpc (s'il existe encore)  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Salut, on a un serveur Teamspeak rien que pour le topic. Je t'envoie les coordonnées si tu veux nous rejoindre. On vole tous les mardis soir à 21h, mais depuis quelques jours ça vole aussi pas mal en semaine et le weekend.

----------


## sentepu

> Salut, on a un serveur Teamspeak rien que pour le topic. Je t'envoie les coordonnées si tu veux nous rejoindre. On vole tous les mardis soir à 21h, mais depuis quelques jours ça vole aussi pas mal en semaine et le weekend.


Yep d'ailleurs je laisse tourner le serveur H24 ce week-end (Nom : canards volants training, MDP: sur mon pseudo sur TS), j'y serais surement ce soir vers 21h (et sur la mission d'en ce moment il y as des missions hélicos de dispo  :;):  )

----------


## plon

Hélico ?
 ::): 
 Je vais passer dans l'aprem !

----------


## Qiou87

Des avis sur le VKB Gunfighter (stick)? Comme je me tâte pour un Warthog (base + stick F/A-18), j'ai évidemment fini par tomber chez VKB et Virpil. Et ce Gunfighter (le grip normal, le PRO a l'air d'être une usine à gaz dont je n'ai objectivement pas besoin) a l'air intéressant avec plus de boutons que mon stick actuel, une belle construction, et une base conçue pour durer et entièrement réglable. Contrairement à d'autres sticks qu'on trouve il n'est pas trop haut aussi par rapport à un bureau (en l'état actuel je ne peux pas envisager de support ou autre donc c'est sur le bureau forcément). Tout ça pour 75€ de plus que le stick Warthog, hors promos éventuelles. Mais je me demande combien est de la hype de mecs qui poussent le perfectionnisme, et combien est vraiment sensible. C'est juste pour ~5h de sim par semaine, j'ai rien contre le fait de mettre le prix dans un bon produit mais faut que je vois mon pognon à l'usage.

En tout cas VKB et Virpil semblent tous les deux avoir de sérieux soucis de stock, sûrement lié au covid (usines en Chine à l'arrêt en février-mars + simmeurs chez eux qui se font chier).

----------


## Tophe33

Salut les canards
J'aurai bien voulu tester les capacités de mon pc et de ma connexion pour le vol en multi. 
Comme je vois que le serveur de sentepu est ouvert ce week-end, y aurait il moyen de m'y essayer ? 
Merci

----------


## war-p

Bon, je viens de tester le f86, heu, franchement, je sais pas s'il est bourré de bug ou si c'est moi qui suis une quiche, mais, c'est pas ouf.

----------


## Jokletox

> Des avis sur le VKB Gunfighter (stick)? Comme je me tâte pour un Warthog (base + stick F/A-18), j'ai évidemment fini par tomber chez VKB et Virpil. Et ce Gunfighter (le grip normal, le PRO a l'air d'être une usine à gaz dont je n'ai objectivement pas besoin) a l'air intéressant avec plus de boutons que mon stick actuel, une belle construction, et une base conçue pour durer et entièrement réglable. Contrairement à d'autres sticks qu'on trouve il n'est pas trop haut aussi par rapport à un bureau (en l'état actuel je ne peux pas envisager de support ou autre donc c'est sur le bureau forcément). Tout ça pour 75€ de plus que le stick Warthog, hors promos éventuelles. Mais je me demande combien est de la hype de mecs qui poussent le perfectionnisme, et combien est vraiment sensible. C'est juste pour ~5h de sim par semaine, j'ai rien contre le fait de mettre le prix dans un bon produit mais faut que je vois mon pognon à l'usage.
> 
> En tout cas VKB et Virpil semblent tous les deux avoir de sérieux soucis de stock, sûrement lié au covid (usines en Chine à l'arrêt en février-mars + simmeurs chez eux qui se font chier).


Aucune idée de la qualité ou autre des joy mais les soucis de stock n'ont pas attendu le Covid pour être présent, même avant l'épidémie pas mal de gens ont dû attendre plusieurs mois avant d'être livrés.

----------


## sentepu

> Salut les canards
> J'aurai bien voulu tester les capacités de mon pc et de ma connexion pour le vol en multi. 
> Comme je vois que le serveur de sentepu est ouvert ce week-end, y aurait il moyen de m'y essayer ? 
> Merci


C'est fait pour  :;):  demande a flappie pour le TS

----------


## Mr Navette

Bon bah moi je passerais faire de l'escorte des bourdons en 2000.

On verra si je DL un module gratuit pendant la nuit.  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Aucune idée de la qualité ou autre des joy mais les soucis de stock n'ont pas attendu le Covid pour être présent, même avant l'épidémie pas mal de gens ont dû attendre plusieurs mois avant d'être livrés.


Ah, dans ce cas mouef. Déjà qu'en terme de suivi/SAV j'ai tendance à plus faire confiance à Thrustmaster qu'à une startup (ne serait-ce que parce qu'une boîte plus établie a quand même de meilleures chances d'être encore là dans 2-3 ans...), si en plus faut attendre des mois et des mois pour passer sa commande...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je vais peut-être passer vite fait sur le serveur pour tester que tout fonctionne bien et voir si je peux vérifier que SRS fonctionne bien.

Tiens, concernant SRS, j'ai pas suivi toutes les discussions, mais vous définissez comment les fréquences à utiliser ?

----------


## Tophe33

merci sentepu, je sais que flappie me lira et donnera des nouvelles

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Je vais peut-être passer vite fait sur le serveur pour tester que tout fonctionne bien et voir si je peux vérifier que SRS fonctionne bien.
> 
> Tiens, concernant SRS, j'ai pas suivi toutes les discussions, mais vous définissez comment les fréquences à utiliser ?


Encore une question (désolé si c'est une question con  ::ninja:: ), dans SRS, vous paramétrez comment les radios 1, 2 et 3 ? Ca importe à keke chose ?

Dans la conf SRS, pour mon A-10C, j'ai mis la VHF1 sur Radio 1, la UHF sur Radio 2 et la VHF2 sur Radio 3.

Merci  ::):

----------


## yuushiro

> Hélico ?
> 
>  Je vais passer dans l'aprem !


Où ça ? J'ai une soudaine envie de Huey

----------


## Flappie

> Salut les canards
> J'aurai bien voulu tester les capacités de mon pc et de ma connexion pour le vol en multi. 
> Comme je vois que le serveur de sentepu est ouvert ce week-end, y aurait il moyen de m'y essayer ? 
> Merci


Bienvenue chez nous. Je t'ai envoyé les coordonnées du serveur Teamspeak.





> Déjà qu'en terme de suivi/SAV j'ai tendance à plus faire confiance à Thrustmaster qu'à une startup (ne serait-ce que parce qu'une boîte plus établie a quand même de meilleures chances d'être encore là dans 2-3 ans...), si en plus faut attendre des mois et des mois pour passer sa commande...


Je pense que VKB et VIRPIL ont dépassé le stade de la startup. Ils fournissent aussi pour les professionnels. Mais c'est vrai que leur gestion du stock a toujours laissé à désirer... J'avais mis un mois pour recevoir mon palo VKB je crois, et là encore c'est un petit délai.




> Tiens, concernant SRS, j'ai pas suivi toutes les discussions, mais vous définissez comment les fréquences à utiliser ?


Dusty a créé un soft qui permet d'appliquer les presets qu'on veut aux appareils. Et du coup, on a choisi ceux affiché en première ligne ici (251, 252... / 131, 132... / 31, 32...).

Qu'entends-tu par "paramétrer les radios" ? Quelles touches sont à mapper sur SRS ? Tu as un guide ici.
Personnellement, je mappe "Radio 1", "Radio 2" et "Radio 3" (3 boutons, donc) et c'est tout. Ils permettent de changer la radio utilisée pour parler. Mais tu peux aussi t'en servir de Push to Talk : pour cela, il faut changer les paramètres dans "Settings" toujours dans SRS :

"Radio Switch works as Push To Talk (PTT)" sur ON
"Always allow SRS hotkeys" sur ON
"Allow incockpit DCS controlled PTT" sur ON

----------


## Tugais

> Des avis sur le VKB Gunfighter (stick)? Comme je me tâte pour un Warthog (base + stick F/A-18), j'ai évidemment fini par tomber chez VKB et Virpil. Et ce Gunfighter (le grip normal, le PRO a l'air d'être une usine à gaz dont je n'ai objectivement pas besoin) a l'air intéressant avec plus de boutons que mon stick actuel, une belle construction, et une base conçue pour durer et entièrement réglable. Contrairement à d'autres sticks qu'on trouve il n'est pas trop haut aussi par rapport à un bureau (en l'état actuel je ne peux pas envisager de support ou autre donc c'est sur le bureau forcément). Tout ça pour 75€ de plus que le stick Warthog, hors promos éventuelles. Mais je me demande combien est de la hype de mecs qui poussent le perfectionnisme, et combien est vraiment sensible. C'est juste pour ~5h de sim par semaine, j'ai rien contre le fait de mettre le prix dans un bon produit mais faut que je vois mon pognon à l'usage.
> 
> En tout cas VKB et Virpil semblent tous les deux avoir de sérieux soucis de stock, sûrement lié au covid (usines en Chine à l'arrêt en février-mars + simmeurs chez eux qui se font chier).


Yop !

J'ai une base Gunfighter avec un MCG Pro et un KG12. C'est certainement le meilleur stick classique (je fais la distinction avec le matériel de RealSimulator qui est encore dans une autre catégorie) que j'ai pu essayer - j'ai un Cougar, un Warthog, j'ai mis mes mains sur un T16.000 et du Virpil. Leur solution est très aboutie et la qualité du matériel irréprochable ; j'aurais tendance à privilégier VKB à Virpil si ce n'était leur problème à proposer du stock. C'est lié à leur revendeur européen qui n'est pas des plus compétent en terme de gestion des stocks contrairement à ceux qui gèrent le marché Nord Américain et Asiatique et qui eux ont bien plus souvent de la marchandise en vente.

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai une base Gunfighter avec un MCG Pro et un KG12. C'est certainement le meilleur stick classique (je fais la distinction avec le matériel de RealSimulator qui est encore dans une autre catégorie) que j'ai pu essayer - j'ai un Cougar, un Warthog, j'ai mis mes mains sur un T16.000 et du Virpil. Leur solution est très aboutie et la qualité du matériel irréprochable ; j'aurais tendance à privilégier VKB à Virpil si ce n'était leur problème à proposer du stock. C'est lié à leur revendeur européen qui n'est pas des plus compétent en terme de gestion des stocks contrairement à ceux qui gèrent le marché Nord Américain et Asiatique et qui eux ont bien plus souvent de la marchandise en vente.


Merci à toi! Bon, on va voir s'il en arrive en stock les prochains temps alors, t'as l'air d'avis que ça vaut le coup. Et le MCG Pro justement, quand j'ai vu la description du truc, ça avait l'air d'une usine à gaz. Mon souci est double:
- d'un côté je joue en VR donc pas de clavier - plus j'ai de boutons mieux je me porte*
- de l'autre je ne vois pas mon contrôleur donc il faut que mes doigts trouvent facilement les contrôles et sachent quoi en faire

*Dans la mesure du raisonnable, actuellement j'estime qu'une dizaine de boutons sur le stick suffiraient totalement, surtout que ces sticks ont un axe de freins et plus de hats (qui libèreraient de la place sur mon throttle). J'ai l'impression que le MCG aurait déjà largement de quoi suffire pour un avion cockpit cliquable - je vole pas les modules FC3 à cause de l'usage du clavier justement.

Un excellent exemple de ça c'est le TCWS de Thrustmaster que j'ai ; tout tombe sous les doigts, les différents chapeaux sont différents au toucher, je me goure jamais pour trouver la commande que je cherche - faut juste que je mémorise la position des fonctions et que je les mappe de manière logique mais ensuite ça roule. J'ai pas trop de doutes sur le stick F/A-18 car réplique d'un modèle réel précisément pensé pour ça, mais comme les MCG et MCG Pro sont des sticks fictifs, tu sais pas à l'avance à quel point les 14/24 boutons seront faciles à trouver sans les regarder. Ton expérience à ce sujet serait bienvenue.  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Dusty a créé un soft qui permet d'appliquer les presets qu'on veut aux appareils. Et du coup, on a choisi ceux affiché en première ligne ici (251, 252... / 131, 132... / 31, 32...).


Cool, merci, je vais aller voir.




> Qu'entends-tu par "paramétrer les radios" ? Quelles touches sont à mapper sur SRS ? Tu as un guide ici.
> Personnellement, je mappe "Radio 1", "Radio 2" et "Radio 3" (3 boutons, donc) et c'est tout. Ils permettent de changer la radio utilisée pour parler. Mais tu peux aussi t'en servir de Push to Talk : pour cela, il faut changer les paramètres dans "Settings" toujours dans SRS :
> 
> "Radio Switch works as Push To Talk (PTT)" sur ON
> "Always allow SRS hotkeys" sur ON
> "Allow incockpit DCS controlled PTT" sur ON


En fait c'était bien une question con. J'ai testé vite fait plus tôt dans l'après-midi et tout fonctionne bien (merci pour le guide !). Même avec Vaicom Pro actif, ça roule au poil.

Juste 2 ou 3 ajustements à faire.

Pour le "Allow incockpit DCS controlled PTT" sur ON, dans le guide, il est recommandé de le laisser OFF tiens d'ailleurs.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour le "Allow incockpit DCS controlled PTT" sur ON, dans le guide, il est recommandé de le laisser OFF tiens d'ailleurs.


C'est Dusty qui a écrit cette page. Je vais ajouter un commentaire pour expliquer à quoi sert ce paramètre. Merci.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Pour le "Allow incockpit DCS controlled PTT" sur ON, dans le guide, il est recommandé de le laisser OFF tiens d'ailleurs.


C'est vrai, mais j'avais la flemme de refaire le screen...  ::ninja:: 
Je corrigerai.

@Flappie: il est pour quand ce stream Viggen?

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie: il est pour quand ce stream Viggen?


 ::siffle:: 
Pour le moment, je m'investis à fond dans le Mi-8, donc c'est pas le bon timing. Mais je pense que je ferai une vidéo pour dédiaboliser le Viggen, oui, pour montrer qu'on peut le démarrer en 2 min chrono, cramer la moitié du carburant pour arriver sur zone presto, taper la cible, rentrer en puissance militaire, et recommencer.

----------


## malclavel

Bonjour à tous
Après avoir vu le stream de Sebum, je me suis rappelé de l'article d'Ackboo d'il y a 2 ans environ qui expliquait qu'il fallait attendre avant d'acheter le module F18. Actuellement, il est finalisé ? Ou faut-il attendre encore ?
Merci !

----------


## Flappie

Salut malclavel. Le Hornet n'est pas finalisé, non, mais il est en bonne voie. Peut-être avais-tu loupé l'un des derniers articles de Sébum sur DCS dans lequel il expliquait, un brin amer, que les développeurs avaient préféré lancer le F-16C (en early access) en parallèle du F/A-18C, plutôt que de finir ce dernier en priorité. Cela dit, Eagle Dynamics ajoute régulièrement de nouvelles fonctions au Hornet, et nos canards volent souvent dans cet appareil (8 / 20 appareils dans nos soirées, en général).

Donc non, il est loin d'être fini, mais ce n'est plus du tout le même Hornet que celui testé il y a 2 ans. Si tu préfère attendre qu'il soit feature-complete, repasse dans 9 mois, au minimum.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Bonjour à tous
> Après avoir vu le stream de Sebum, je me suis rappelé de l'article d'Ackboo d'il y a 2 ans environ qui expliquait qu'il fallait attendre avant d'acheter le module F18. Actuellement, il est finalisé ? Ou faut-il attendre encore ?
> Merci !


C'était pas ackboo c'était moi  ::cry:: 
ackboo il n'aime plus DCS de toute façon (cela dit je peux le comprendre, il a commencé bien avant moi, il a dû s'en écoeurer)

Le F/A-18 n'est toujours pas terminé, et n'est pas prêt de l'être, Eagle Dynamics a annoncé il n'y a pas longtemps que la sortie d'early access (prévue pour fin 2020) ne contiendra pas une grosse partie de ce qui a été promis en terme d'armement et de fonctionnalités. En gros on aura une "1.0" incomplète fin 2020, qui sera patchée peu à peu en 2021 (et sans doute au delà). Eagle Dyanmics being Eagle Dynamics...  ::rolleyes:: 

Maintenant, est-ce que ça empêche de s'amuser avec ? Non. En l'état, il contient déjà de quoi faire à peu près n'importe quoi en air-air, air-sol, air-mer, permet n'importe quelle mission depuis une base terrestre ou un porte-avions. C'est certainement le plus complet des modules "avions modernes" (le A-10C est bien mieux fini mais ne peut en gros faire que du CAS). A part le radar air-sol totalement absent (dont le mode le plus simple a été promis pour la fin du mois mais je n'y crois pas une seconde) et le TGP à moitié fini (par d'indicateur sur le HUD, pas de coordonnées/distance sur l'écran) tous les principaux systèmes fonctionnent.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Peut-être avais-tu loupé l'un des derniers articles de Sébum sur DCS dans lequel il expliquait, un brin amer, que les développeurs avaient préféré lancer le F-16C (en early access) en parallèle du F/A-18C, plutôt que de finir ce dernier en priorité.


D'ailleurs ED a décidé de faire repasser le F/A-18 devant apparemment, mais du coup le pauvre F-16 est parti pour rester en lambeaux un bon moment. Je plains les gens qui l'ont acheté (et je continue de m'inquiéter sur l'état d'ED qui a été contraint de sortir un module dont ils savaient pertinemment qu'ils n'avaient pas les troupes nécessaires pour le développer juste pour faire rentrer des thunes)

----------


## Flappie

> C'est certainement le plus complet des modules "avions modernes" (le A-10C est bien mieux fini mais ne peut en gros faire que du CAS).


D'ailleurs Sébum, as-tu déjà testé le JF-17 ? Il est porté aux nues sur Hoggit, et il est parait-il plus complet que le Hornet. Chez nous, patou était conquis.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> D'ailleurs Sébum, as-tu déjà testé le JF-17 ? Il est porté aux nues sur Hoggit, et il est parait-il plus complet que le Hornet. Chez nous, patou était conquis.


J'ai testé très très vite fait faute de temps à l'occasion de la promo, le glass cockpit avec les MFD HÉNAURMES est merveilleux. Le TGP est ultra-lisible, avec des petits effets de focus quand on change le zoom, etc. Mon kink des TGP est totalement satisfait  ::wub:: . Le module a l'air super bien finalisé, apparemment il y a plein de petits détails pas présents dans les autres, comme le gel sur la verrière, etc. Mais bon, un peu la flemme d'apprendre un autre appareil maintenant que je connais par cœur toute l'avionique du F-18, et il a pas l'air aussi efficace en SEAD que le 18 (et le SEAD c'est la vie). En plus c'est plutôt un avion REDFOR, donc pas idéal pour les soirées en coop  ::|:

----------


## Flappie

> En plus c'est plutôt un avion REDFOR, donc pas idéal pour les soirées en coop


Quand le JF-17 est arrivé, je le voyais comme le messie pour qu'on se mette au PvP. Mais le PvP peut être très frustrant sur un jeu comme DCS. Du coup, on en fait très peu. Et d'après notre tableau des modules, seul patou l'a acheté. Ce n'est pas ce qu'on peut appeler un franc succès... mais j'imagine qu'il marche très fort en Chine, et dans une moindre mesure au Pakistan.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> ackboo il n'aime plus DCS de toute façon


Mon monde s'écroule  ::cry:: 

J'hésite vachement à acheter le JF-17, j'ai déjà tellement de modules..... Là je suis à fond sur l'A-10, mais me suis promis de faire mumuse avec le F5 et le M2000.

En même temps, je viens de me faire embaucher par une grosse boîte Chinoise, alors peut-être que ça me permettrai de me faire bien voir par le patron  ::trollface::

----------


## Qiou87

> Quand le JF-17 est arrivé, je le voyais comme le messie pour qu'on se mette au PvP. Mais le PvP peut être très frustrant sur un jeu comme DCS. Du coup, on en fait très peu. Et d'après notre tableau des modules, seul patou l'a acheté. Ce n'est pas ce qu'on peut appeler un franc succès... mais j'imagine qu'il marche très fort en Chine, et dans une moindre mesure au Pakistan.


Techniquement tu peux faire du REDFOR au F-14 (iranien) déjà. Franchement le JF-17 est pas franchement "red", ça reste un avion exclusif au Pakistan qui est un pays allié des USA. Avec les nuances qu'on connait mais c'est pas un pur avion REDFOR. On pourrait l'utiliser dans nos scénarios multi sans que ça me choque, surtout dans le Golfe. Le souci principal c'est son support sur la stable, faut une version bizarre de la 2.5.5 ou l'OB pour qu'il marche. Une fois sorti sur la stable son succès augmentera peut-être.

----------


## Tugais

> [...]


Le grip MCG Pro n'est pas un stick fictif (il s'agit d'un manche russe en dotation) et là encore tout tombe sous les doigts. Aucune difficulté à reconnaître les différents boutons et hats présents sur le stick au touché pour ma part, ils sont tous différents ou placés de façon à ce qu'il n'y ai pas de confusion. L'avantage de ce stick c'est que tu as des axes dans tous les sens. J'utilisais ce stick en combinaison du throttle du Warthog pour voler le Mirage et je n'avais pas besoin de lever mes mains du HOTAS excepté pour la phase de ramp start et d'extinction de l'appareil.

Il y a en prime un soft de configuration du grip qui est particulièrement puissant et te permet de réaliser n'importe quel type de configuration. Cerise sur le gâteau, ce soft ne s'appuie pas sur un soft externe pour faire tourner ta config personnalisée puisqu'une fois ta configuration créée tu l'upload directement dans le grip - ça évite les problèmes que l'on peut rencontrer avec le soft de Thrusmaster pour le Cougar ou le Warthog, puissant mais qui nécessite de tourner en tâche de fond et si il plante (ça arrive de temps en temps), tu perds toutes tes macros alors que tu es en vol. Gros bémol du soft, il est aride à prendre en main - il y a des tutos sur les forums de support de VKB cependant.

Encore une fois, si VKB a du stock, c'est le matériel que je recommanderais. Sinon, Virpil fait le boulot et a également ses inconditionnels - et ils ont déjà une manette des gaz alors que l'on attend celle de VKB depuis plus de trois ans

----------


## frostphoenyx

Le JF17 est top et super intuitif.

----------


## Flappie

> Techniquement tu peux faire du REDFOR au F-14 (iranien) déjà.


J'y compte bien mais j'ai deux soucis :
1. Il est surtout intéressant avec deux joueurs dedans, donc moins d'appareils dans la mission.
2. On a peu de pilote de F-14, et encore moins de RIO.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Le JF17 est top et super intuitif.


Je regarde cette playlist là, et oui il a l'air très très cool. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...CjYviiUfI4TGhj

Il est pas un peu limité en termes d'emport ou de portée par contre ?

----------


## Mr Navette

Faire du RIO ne me dérangerait pas si on organise bien les missions. Faut-il encore que j'achète la bestiole.

Le JF-17 à l'air d'une super alternative pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie de payer l'intégralité de l'abre US. 

Y du Datalink mais ya du Fox 3 ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, le SD-10 est le nom du Fox-3 emporté par le JF-17.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Apparemment leur équivalent du HARM est pas mal aussi, avec la possibilité de l'envoyer vers un WP ou un SPI et de le laisser ensuite chercher et détruire les radars à proximité. Ca doit correspondre au mode PP du HARM sur F/A-18 (qu'on n'est pas prêts d'avoir  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Flappie

Encore un avion de tricheur !  :^_^:

----------


## war-p

> Apparemment leur équivalent du HARM est pas mal aussi, avec la possibilité de l'envoyer vers un WP ou un SPI et de le laisser ensuite chercher et détruire les radars à proximité. Ca doit correspondre au mode PP du HARM sur F/A-18 (qu'on n'est pas prêts d'avoir )


On dit PB dans la Navy  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais ouais, mode le plus utile du harm : pas avant l'année prochaine... Au moins.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Holalala dans le JF-17 il y a un tableau avec tous les waypoints, markpoints, spi, turnpoints pour les missiles de croisière et anti-navires, coordonnées des aéroports à proximité etc, et on peut COPIER-COLLER ! C'est super pratique

----------


## war-p

Les mecs qui ont pondu ça ont du faire leurs classes sur F18!  ::o:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Les mecs qui ont pondu ça ont du faire leurs classes sur F18!


On peut copier-coller des waypoints, markpoints, spi dans le F-18 (pas juste utiliser un WP comme SPI, mais les enregistrer pour usage ultérieur) ?

----------


## Qiou87

Idée à la con du soir (hier): "tiens et si j'essayais un combat canon au F-5E contre deux Fw-190 au dessus de la Normandie pour rigoler?". On va la faire courte: j'ai pas ri.  :tired:  J'ai pompé tout mon réservoir à force de chercher à manœuvrer plus court que lui, j'ai descendu son pote et abîmé le leader mais il volait encore assez pour me descendre à la fin quand j'étais à court de carburant et en train d'essayer de me poser en catastrophe. J'ai tenté de jouer sur mes forces (monter plus haut, plus vite) mais ces machins sont agiles et difficiles à shooter de face d'autant que le canon du F-5E a ce vieux délai à cause des déflecteurs. Impossible d'arriver dans les 6h pour un tir propre.

Prochaine fois je me laisse des AIM-9, on va voir qui rigole...  ::trollface:: 

Testé le *I-16* aussi. C'est assez marrant en VR effectivement (je sais plus qui en parlait ici), par contre ce train d'atterrissage où faut faire 150 tours de manivelle c'est une plaie! Je m'aidais en faisant des virages serrés (merci l'effet centrifuge) mais ça m'a quand même soûlé. Je suis pas fait pour les warbirds.

Sinon en *Huey* je continue à progresser sur la partie vol et c'est toujours hyper plaisant en VR. La partie atterrissage ça manque encore de précision, et j'ai découvert le fameux vortex dont vous parliez hier. Un Huey qui tombe comme une pierre ça fait un barbecue intéressant...

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon en *Huey* je continue à progresser sur la partie vol et c'est toujours hyper plaisant en VR. La partie atterrissage ça manque encore de précision, et j'ai découvert le fameux vortex dont vous parliez hier. Un Huey qui tombe comme une pierre ça fait un barbecue intéressant...


En hélico, la règle pour éviter le vortex, c'est de surveiller le VVI (Vertical Velocity Indicator ou "*vario*", n°42 à l'image) quand on passe sous les ~60 noeuds. Tes yeux doivent alterner entre ta LZ, ta vitesse et ton VVI. Sur Huey le VVI ne doit pas passer sous les *-0.5* (zone bleue ci-dessous).



En dessous des -0.5 et à basse vitesse horizontale, l'hélico descend dans l'air qu'il a déjà brassé et il décroche instantanément. Si ça t'arrive malgré toutes tes précautions, il faut piquer vers le sol (ou sur le côté comme on l'a vu récemment ici-même dans une vidéo) afin de retrouver assez de vitesse horizontale pour sortir de la masse d'air brassé.

----------


## Olis

> Sinon en *Huey* je continue à progresser sur la partie vol et c'est toujours hyper plaisant en VR. La partie atterrissage ça manque encore de précision, et j'ai découvert le fameux vortex dont vous parliez hier. Un Huey qui tombe comme une pierre ça fait un barbecue intéressant...


T'inquiète, ça le fait aussi sur le Ka-50, en plus sur le Ka-50 on peut croiser les flux, euh je voulais dire les rotors, c'est très marrant  ::siffle::

----------


## war-p

> En hélico, la règle pour éviter le vortex, c'est de surveiller le VVI (Vertical Velocity Indicator ou "badin", n°42 à l'image) quand on passe sous les ~60 noeuds. Tes yeux doivent alterner entre ta LZ, ta vitesse et ton VVI. Sur Huey le VVI ne doit pas passer sous les *-0.5* (zone bleue ci-dessous).
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/04/26/e65...a4a43ddfd2.jpg
> 
> En dessous des -0.5 et à basse vitesse horizontale, l'hélico descend dans l'air qu'il a déjà brassé et il décroche instantanément. Si ça t'arrive malgré toutes tes précautions, il faut piquer vers le sol (ou sur le côté comme on l'a vu récemment ici-même dans une vidéo) afin de retrouver assez de vitesse horizontale pour sortir de la masse d'air brassé.


Le badin c'est pas un anémomètre ? Genre du nom de son créateur ?  ::ninja::  Parceque là ça ressemble plus à un variometre  :;):  D'ailleurs en furetant sur wikipédia, je viens d'apprendre que badin et tube Pitot étaient deux manières différentes d'avoir la vitesse d'un aéronef  ::o:  Bon en vrai je pense que de nos jours badin est un abus de langage.

----------


## Flappie

> T'inquiète, ça le fait aussi sur le Ka-50, en plus sur le Ka-50 on peut croiser les flux, euh je voulais dire les rotors, c'est très marrant


Oui, c'est le Moulinex™.

@war-p : au temps pour moi, je corrige.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Dites les gens, encore une question pour SRS. J'ai bien vu qu'on peut modifier l'apparence de l'overlay orange, mais pour le panneau, je n'ai pas trouvé comment régler la transparence comme sur le wiki :



Une idée ?

Danke !!

----------


## ze_droopy

Le slider tout en bas de l'overlay.

----------


## Flappie

@MirabelleBenou : note que tu peux aussi te contenter d'afficher l'overlay ingame (LShift + LCtrl + Esc popur changer les modes d'affichage). On peut modifier sa position dans un script LUA de SRS.

----------


## ze_droopy

> @MirabelleBenou : note que tu peux aussi te contenter d'afficher l'overlay ingame (LShift + LCtrl + Esc popur changer les modes d'affichage). On peut modifier sa position dans un script LUA de SRS.


Tu peux aussi modifier la position sans passer par le lua: Ctrl+Shft+ESC jusqu'à avoir le contour de fenêtre, et tu pourras le déplacer avec la souris.

----------


## Flappie

Aaaaaaah, c'est moderne ! Merci.  ::):

----------


## davidp57

Salut les gens !
J'en profite pour dire merci à Flappie pour sa carte, et à Agar pour son HEADQUARTERS !

Dites, on peut faire de la pub pour notre escadrille ici ?

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, salut David.  ::): 

Dans la mesure où on vole souvent tous ensemble ici, ça pourrait s'apparenter à de la concurrence, mais la concurrence n'est pas interdite que je sache, et puis on a de plus en plus de canards qui volent souvent plus d'une fois par semaine. Moi par exemple, je viens de m'inscrire dans une escadrille. Vas-y, on est tout ouïe.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci les gens !  ::): 

EDIT : Tu t'es inscrit dans quelle escadrille Flappie ?

----------


## Flappie

Je suis au Black Shark Den, où ils ne font QUE de l'hélico. Je compte m'y former au Mi-8.

----------


## plon

> Je suis au Black Shark Den, où ils ne font QUE de l'hélico. Je compte m'y former au Mi-8.


Ils sont très sympa et très accueillant, j'ai volé un moment avec eux il y a quelques mois... Organisation un poil trop rigide pour moi avec leur système de progression et le temps que j'ai à passer sur la simu. C'est pour ça que je suis venu faire un tour chez les canards en fait  ::): 
Mais c'est une chouette équipe !

----------


## Flappie

Oui, j'ai vu ça.  ::):  J'attends de voir ce que va donner ma première mission, mais tu as raison : c'est assez rigide de mon point de vue, mais j'imagine que c'est pas pire que l'EVAC.

----------


## plon

Disons qu'il a plein de choses qu'ils pourraient simplifier  ::): 
Il y a quelques vrais pilotes d'hélicoptères dans la troupe, c'est plutôt sympa.
D'ailleurs, certains d'entre eux se sont payés un vol en huey et ils passent pas mal de temps à discuter avec les pilotes et comparer le démarrage du Huey IRL et dans DCS : 





Edit : L'EVAC m'avait fait fait fuir uniquement avec les vidéos « tuto » qu'ils font...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Tiens d'ailleurs, y a pas un skin CPC pour les appareils ? Ça pourrait être marrant.

----------


## Flappie

> https://youtu.be/0f8W8G47nWc


Je me souviens de celle-ci, même journée mais en vol et à 360° :

----------


## plon

Oui vu ! Belle balade  ::):

----------


## Olis

Désolé pour le friendly (UH-1) sur la base navale, j'étais en train de shooter des camions et tu as malencontreusement croisé ma route, même si maintenant j'ai des doutes si c'est moi (je n'avais pas de micro) (et je ne peux pas écrire dans le chat TS)

----------


## Bacab

Mardi ça volera dans quel contexte ? Il me semble qu'il avait été question de voler sur des vieux chalumeaux (et non pas chameaux) mais il faudrait alors que je dépoussière un peu le MiG-21. Sinon ça sera en Harrier, comme d'hab'.

----------


## Flappie

> Mardi ça volera dans quel contexte ?


Je ne sais pas du tout. Nico, tu as une mission ? Sinon, on peut tenter la mission servie par Sentepu, mais sur Persian Gulf pour que tout le monde profite de la map gratuite. C'est "Snofw Fox", il me semble.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Mardi, pour ma 1ère avec vous, y a du A-10c possible ? C'est celui que je maîtrise le mieux. Je vais me remettre doucement au F-5E pour avoir autre chose sous la main (après j'ai aussi le Huey mais là faut me prendre par la main, j'ai peu volé avec encore).

----------


## plon

@Mirabellou si t'es dispo ce soir on peut voler en Huey si ça te tente...

Peut être dispo mardi (sûr à 63% )
En Huey ou Ka-50 (ou Mi-8 ça dépend de la mission)

----------


## sentepu

> Je ne sais pas du tout. Nico, tu as une mission ? Sinon, on peut tenter la mission servie par Sentepu, mais sur Persian Gulf pour que tout le monde profite de la map gratuite. C'est "Snofw Fox", il me semble.


Yes ok, on tourne sur une autre encore, pas de persistence entre restart mais il y as des missions hélicos (sur Persian aussi)




> Désolé pour le friendly (UH-1) sur la base navale, j'étais en train de shooter des camions et tu as malencontreusement croisé ma route, même si maintenant j'ai des doutes si c'est moi (je n'avais pas de micro) (et je ne peux pas écrire dans le chat TS)


Haha comme on as dit sur TS pas de soucis mais ouai la prochaine fois il faut rester sur le TS ou nous dire que tu est sur SRS ou un moyen de comm parce que sur le coup on as pas compris je pensais a te kick :D

Puisqu'on peu parler ouvertement d'autres teams, vous en avez à proposé ? Je cherche un poil plus rigoureux que ici (style srs obligatoire et quelques comms unifié sans tomber dans le débrief accusateur)

----------


## Jokletox

> Je ne sais pas du tout. Nico, tu as une mission ? Sinon, on peut tenter la mission servie par Sentepu, mais sur Persian Gulf pour que tout le monde profite de la map gratuite. C'est "Snofw Fox", il me semble.


Pas fan de ce genre de mission mais je passerai sûrement en hélico.

----------


## Olis

> Haha comme on as dit sur TS pas de soucis mais ouai la prochaine fois il faut rester sur le TS ou nous dire que tu est sur SRS ou un moyen de comm parce que sur le coup on as pas compris je pensais a te kick :D


Je sais, c'est juste que je n'ai pas de micro, mais je me suis rappelé que la caméra de la ps3 en avait un, d'ou ma voix de terminator  ::o:  le temps que je la rêgle, sinon j'ai fait un peu le ménage sur la map  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> @Mirabellou si t'es dispo ce soir on peut voler en Huey si ça te tente...


Pas dispo mais sympa, merci  ::): 

J'ai réussi à négocier 1 Mardi soir toutes les 2 semaines (disons que même en cette période, je bosse assez tard, alors bon, sinon ils me voient plus....).

Peut-être un week-end, avec plaisir. Mes horaires de jeu sont pas très déterminés, mais j'arrive à me prendre 1h ou 2 généralement, en fin de matinée.

----------


## Flappie

> Pas fan de ce genre de mission mais je passerai sûrement en hélico.


Si tu trouves des missions qui te plaisent sur DCS User Files ou ailleurs, n'hésite pas à les proposer.  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je ne sais pas du tout. Nico, tu as une mission ?


Pas de nouvelle mission mais il y a celle qu'on a fait mardi en fin de soirée sur Dubai (mais avec des A-10C, elle va être compliquée, et la CAP adverse risque d'être faiblarde) ou celle des JDAM F-18 (sur les iles à l'ouest d'Ormuz -ile de Kish- avec un trajet inversé entre la Navy et l'Air force) mais on risque d'être trop pour la CAP rouge. En plus comme maintenant, il faut des briefings détaillés sinon tout le monde semble perdu, et il ne faut pas compter sur moi pour faire une mission avec un briefing détaillé pour X+/-Y personnes.

----------


## plon

> Pas dispo mais sympa, merci 
> 
> J'ai réussi à négocier 1 Mardi soir toutes les 2 semaines (disons que même en cette période, je bosse assez tard, alors bon, sinon ils me voient plus....).
> 
> Peut-être un week-end, avec plaisir. Mes horaires de jeu sont pas très déterminés, mais j'arrive à me prendre 1h ou 2 généralement, en fin de matinée.



Fais moi signe sur le forum par MP, si je suis dispo c’est avec plaisir !

----------


## Jokletox

> Si tu trouves des missions qui te plaisent sur DCS User Files ou ailleurs, n'hésite pas à les proposer.


Pourquoi pas, je vais zieuter (même si avec mon anglais moisi je suis pas sûr de tout comprendre ^^)

----------


## Flappie

> Pas de nouvelle mission mais il y a celle qu'on a fait mardi en fin de soirée sur Dubai (mais avec des A-10C, elle va être compliquée, et la CAP adverse risque d'être faiblarde) ou celle des JDAM F-18 (sur les iles à l'ouest d'Ormuz -ile de Kish- avec un trajet inversé entre la Navy et l'Air force) mais on risque d'être trop pour la CAP rouge. En plus comme maintenant, il faut des briefings détaillés sinon tout le monde semble perdu, et il ne faut pas compter sur moi pour faire une mission avec un briefing détaillé pour X+/-Y personnes.


Pour ce qui est des briefings, je peux les faire si tu veux. On se bloque 20 minutes un soir pour que tu me présentes la mission, et je ferai le brief.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Pas de nouvelle mission mais il y a celle qu'on a fait mardi en fin de soirée sur Dubai (mais avec des A-10C, elle va être compliquée, et la CAP adverse risque d'être faiblarde) ou celle des JDAM F-18 (sur les iles à l'ouest d'Ormuz -ile de Kish- avec un trajet inversé entre la Navy et l'Air force) mais on risque d'être trop pour la CAP rouge. En plus comme maintenant, il faut des briefings détaillés sinon tout le monde semble perdu, et il ne faut pas compter sur moi pour faire une mission avec un briefing détaillé pour X+/-Y personnes.


Oh moi suffit de me dire en gros ou ki faut balancer les patates sur les missans, voir, en gros, ouskils sont (en gros), et vala. Jsuis pas compliqué.

Si ça arrange, je peux aussi viendre en Harrier ou F-18, même si je suis pas vraiment op dessus (warthog pas configuré, toussa et ça va faire quelques mois que j'ai pas volé dessus), mais au pire, je ferai de l'impro avec un guide de Chuck.

----------


## Flappie

Très bien, on t'attend ce mardi alors.  ::): 

Bon, première mission au Black Shark Den : j'ai trouvé l'ambiance très bonne, malgré les coms globales "sérieuses". L'avantage de SRS, c'est qu'on peut se créer une bulle de coms "détendues du slip" sur l'interpatrouille. En l'occurence, mon leader était fort sympathique. Et la mission était sympa comme tout. Bref, je continue l'expérience.

----------


## Tugais

> Très bien, on t'attend ce mardi alors. 
> 
> Bon, première mission au Black Shark Den : j'ai trouvé l'ambiance très bonne, malgré les coms globales "sérieuses". L'avantage de SRS, c'est qu'on peut se créer une bulle de coms "détendues du slip" sur l'interpatrouille. En l'occurence, mon leader était fort sympathique. Et la mission était sympa comme tout. Bref, je continue l'expérience.


J'suis curieux, la communauté BSD étant à la base anglophone, vous évoluez tous en utilisant l'anglais pour les comm' ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

En mission sur PG, j'ai vu ces 2 là :
Yellow river : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3308546/
Islands 3 : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3308264/

----------


## Flappie

> J'suis curieux, la communauté BSD étant à la base anglophone, vous évoluez tous en utilisant l'anglais pour les comm' ?


Oui, tout se fait en langue anglaise en effet (avant, pendant, après).




> En mission sur PG, j'ai vu ces 2 là :
> Yellow river : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3308546/
> Islands 3 : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3308264/


Yellow River a l'air bien velue, et le scénario est original. Il faudrait qu'on la teste à 3 ou 4 personnes pour voir ce qu'elle vaut.

----------


## Truf

Bon comme prévu la vidéo de Sebum m'a "obligé" à réinstaller DCS... le confinement et la promo ont aussi aider faut dire...
Bref je fais quelques tests et en VR et j'ai comme un doute.... c'est normal qu'on ne puisse pas "se rapprocher" des instruments ou du HUD par exemple... ? je ne me souviens pas de cette limitation... ou alors c'est un paramètre qu'il faut que je trifouille... ?
(sans parler de zoom je veux juste pouvoir me pencher en avant ou sur le coté pour voir les choses de plus près...) 
Merki  ::):

----------


## Mr Navette

Pour le problème de freeze dû à une RAM un peu faiblarde. 

Un RAM Disk (MSI) Peut-il aider le jeu à lisser le transfert de données via la RAM ?
L'utilitaire MSI peut le faire, j'hésite à combiner ça à un OC de la RAM (16 Go DDR3 quand même).

Si quelqu'un à réussi un truc similaire sans cramer son vieux pc, dites-moi !  ::ninja::

----------


## plon

> Bon comme prévu la vidéo de Sebum m'a "obligé" à réinstaller DCS... le confinement et la promo ont aussi aider faut dire...
> Bref je fais quelques tests et en VR et j'ai comme un doute.... c'est normal qu'on ne puisse pas "se rapprocher" des instruments ou du HUD par exemple... ? je ne me souviens pas de cette limitation... ou alors c'est un paramètre qu'il faut que je trifouille... ?
> (sans parler de zoom je veux juste pouvoir me pencher en avant ou sur le coté pour voir les choses de plus près...) 
> Merki


Tu as un casque WMR ? 
Ça m'arrive avec un Reverb, lorsque je n'ai pas assez de lumière ou que je n'ai pas fait la calibration au lancement de wmr. Cela n'as pas de rapport avec DCS (une telle fonction n'existe pas).
En gros ce sont les caméras du Reverb qui gèrent les translations devant derrière et gauche droite. (et du coup ça marche pas quand la pièce n'est pas assez éclairée.

----------


## Truf

> Tu as un casque WMR ? 
> Ça m'arrive avec un Reverb, lorsque je n'ai pas assez de lumière ou que je n'ai pas fait la calibration au lancement de wmr. Cela n'as pas de rapport avec DCS (une telle fonction n'existe pas).
> En gros ce sont les caméras du Reverb qui gèrent les translations devant derrière et gauche droite. (et du coup ça marche pas quand la pièce n'est pas assez éclairée.


En effet je pense que ca doit etre ca... je refais la manip des que je peux 
Merki  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Pour le problème de freeze dû à une RAM un peu faiblarde. 
> 
> Un RAM Disk (MSI) Peut-il aider le jeu à lisser le transfert de données via la RAM ?
> L'utilitaire MSI peut le faire, j'hésite à combiner ça à un OC de la RAM (16 Go DDR3 quand même).
> 
> Si quelqu'un à réussi un truc similaire sans cramer son vieux pc, dites-moi !


Qu'entends-tu pas "RAM faiblarde" ? 16 Go de RAM, c'est bien pour DCS (sauf peut-être si tu voles en VR ?). D'après ce que je lis, le RAM Disk permet de s'affranchir d'un disque de stockage trop lent. Tu as installé DCS sur un HDD ? Pour moi, passer au SSD suffit à le booster.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Le RAM disk, via l'utilitaire MSI, c'est un genre de boost, il met des données disques en RAM. Ca va pas te faire de miracles. Je rejoins Flappie, vérifie que ton jeu est sur SSD, sinon, tu peux aussi réduire un peu la qualité de certaines optikns graphiques ? 

C'est peut-être surtout la mémoire de ta CG qui est limité ? Tu as quoi ?

EDIT : Correction de ma phrase après avoir lu le post d'Olis, le mien portait à confusion (et c'était faux du coup...). Donc oui, faire du RAM Disk ne te servira pas LaNavette. Mieux vaut mettre sur SSD (si c'est ça le problème).

----------


## Olis

> Qu'entends-tu pas "RAM faiblarde" ? 16 Go de RAM, c'est bien pour DCS (sauf peut-être si tu voles en VR ?). D'après ce que je lis, le RAM Disk permet de s'affranchir d'un disque de stockage trop lent. Tu as installé DCS sur un HDD ? Pour moi, passer au SSD suffit à le booster.


Un ramdisk avec uniquement 16Go surtout pour DCS ça ne le fera pas.
Flappie en fait un ramdisk c'est mettre les fichiers en ram pour les utiliser comme sur un disque (ce qu'on faisait sur amiga), vu la taille de DCS et qu'il a uniquement 16Go, j'ai des gros doutes

----------


## Ivan Joukov

SSD et 16Go de RAM chez moi et aucun soucis de framerate qui ne soit pas lié à un bug.

----------


## Flappie

> Un ramdisk avec uniquement 16Go surtout pour DCS ça ne le fera pas.
> Flappie en fait un ramdisk c'est mettre les fichiers en ram pour les utiliser comme sur un disque (ce qu'on faisait sur amiga), vu la taille de DCS et qu'il a uniquement 16Go, j'ai des gros doutes


Ah oui, effectivement : dans la mesure où la conf mini de DCS se chiffre à 16 Go de RAM, si on en pique une partie pour émuler un disque de stockage, le compte n'y est plus.

----------


## Lokournan

Salut à tous désolé pour le silence radio mais beaucoup de boulot. 
Je serais surement la mardi mais comme d'hab pas à l'heure et plus uh-1 ou m2k si y'en a  :;): .

----------


## plon

> Pour le problème de freeze dû à une RAM un peu faiblarde. 
> 
> Un RAM Disk (MSI) Peut-il aider le jeu à lisser le transfert de données via la RAM ?
> L'utilitaire MSI peut le faire, j'hésite à combiner ça à un OC de la RAM (16 Go DDR3 quand même).
> 
> Si quelqu'un à réussi un truc similaire sans cramer son vieux pc, dites-moi !


Alors, tu ne pourras pas faire des miracles.
Sur ma config précédente, suite à une mise à jour du bios, il m'avait mis la fréquence de la RAM sur une valeur plus faible que celle qu'elle pouvait atteindre (j'ai plus les chiffres en tête). Le gain de perf une fois la bonne fréquence réglée fut d'environ 30% sur DCS (je jouait en vr avec un oculus rift). Le goulot d'étranglement sur cette config semblait être la vitesse de ma RAM.
C'était un i7 3770k avec 16Go de Ram (me souvient plus de la fréquence) et une GTX 980. Le jeu était sur SSD.

Le seul moyen que je vois pour booster ta config c'est d'éventuellement chopper de la RAM au maximum de la fréquence que ta carte mère accepte... En fonction de la différence tu auras probablement un gain... Mais bon faut voir à quel prix et si c'est faisable. Pas sûr que ce soit intéressant.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Et encore, si ça se trouve le souci n'est pas forcément la RAM.

----------


## Qiou87

> Alors, tu ne pourras pas faire des miracles.
> Sur ma config précédente, suite à une mise à jour du bios, il m'avait mis la fréquence de la RAM sur une valeur plus faible que celle qu'elle pouvait atteindre (j'ai plus les chiffres en tête). Le gain de perf une fois la bonne fréquence réglée fut d'environ 30% sur DCS (je jouait en vr avec un oculus rift). Le goulot d'étranglement sur cette config semblait être la vitesse de ma RAM.
> C'était un i7 3770k avec 16Go de Ram (me souvient plus de la fréquence) et une GTX 980. Le jeu était sur SSD.
> 
> Le seul moyen que je vois pour booster ta config c'est d'éventuellement chopper de la RAM au maximum de la fréquence que ta carte mère accepte... En fonction de la différence tu auras probablement un gain... Mais bon faut voir à quel prix et si c'est faisable. Pas sûr que ce soit intéressant.


La RAM semble effectivement sensible dans DCS. J'ai augmenté la quantité chez moi (16-> 32GB) et j'ai supprimé du même coup beaucoup de ralentissements ponctuels que je pouvais avoir en VR. C'est pas tant les FPS moyens qui ont changé que les FPS mini, et en terme de confort de jeu c'est limite plus important. Effectivement de la RAM rapide doit aussi aider pas mal.

Le RAM disk je déconseille fortement en dehors d'usages bien spécifiques. Et sûrement pas avec 16GB embarqués.




> Je serais surement la mardi mais comme d'hab pas à l'heure et plus uh-1 ou m2k si y'en a .


Présent aussi ce mardi, mais j'hésite bordel. D'un côté je vole tout le temps sur le F/A-18 parce que son radar marche et qu'il a des Fox3 à profusion (et j'aime bien me poser sur PA, c'est plus excitant qu'une piste), mais l'ambiance dans l'escadrille M2K avec Zan, toi & co. est vraiment cool et me donne envie de rester sur Mirage.

Après si on a un souci de trop de CAP par rapport à la mission, ces appareils peuvent faire aussi de la CAS ou du mixte surtout si y'a pas 150nm à voler jusqu'à l'AO. Le seul truc que je sais pas encore faire en 18 c'est du HARM et tout ce qui concerne les pods.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pareil, si ça arrange, je peux aussi viendre en M2K. Je prendrai le guide de Chuck sur les genoux.

----------


## Mr Navette

Alors vous allez rire, mais  j'avais DCS sur mon vieux HDD.  ::siffle:: 

On verra cet aprem si le problème est réglé, merci pour le RAml Disk je me demandez ce que ça faisait exactement. (Donc pas besoin)

----------


## Flappie

Tu vas sentir la différence, ne serait-ce qu'au niveau des temps de chargement.  ::):

----------


## Mr Navette

Ca encore pour une simu c'est pas très grave sur un 7200rpm. 

J'espère que ça va régler le problème de freeze surtout.

----------


## Ranger 28

Présent mardi soir bien sûr
F-16 CAP ou CAS au besoin
F-5 ou 2000 sinon

----------


## Flappie

*Soirée DCS du mardi 28 avril 2020*

*Présents :*
Bacab (Harrier)
MirabelleBenou (Warthog ou Huey débutant ou Mirage débutant)
Flappie
Empnicolas
Lokournan (Huey ou Mirage)
Qiou (Hornet ou Mirage)
Ranger (F-16 CAP ou CAS, F-5E ou Mirage)
Sen (M2K/F-18)
KuroNyra (F15C CAP )
DavidM F18 CAS/SEAD
MrNavette (Mirage Débutant)
Dusty
Zan (Mirage ou pilote Tomcat ou Huey)
papagueff (Hornet ou Warthog)
JimJim (A-10C ou Hornet CAP)
Tophe33 (Hornet)
FIVE-one
FROGGY (Warthog ou Hornet CAS/SEAD)

*Probable :*
plon (Huey, Ka-50 voire Mi-8 si besoin)
Jok (Huey)
TuxFr78 (Huey ou F-5 ou F-18)
Olis (Ka-50)


----------------

Et soirée *DCS spéciale Cold War du mard 5 mai 2020* (pas de MFD donc)

Flappie (Mi-8 ou MiG-15 si pas d'hélico)
plon (Huey ou P-51)
Tux (F-5)
Qiou (F-5)
JanSolo (Huey)
JimJim (F-86)
Ranger (F-5 ou F-86)
KuroNyra (MiG-15)
Dusty (hélico ou F-5 si pas d'hélico)
Jok (Huey ou F-5)

----------


## sentepu

> *Soirée DCS du mardi 28 avril 2020*
> 
> *Présents :*
> Bacab
> MirabelleBenou (Warthog ou Huey débutant ou Mirage débutant)
> Flappie
> Empnicolas
> Lokournan (Huey ou Mirage)
> Qiou (Hornet ou Mirage)
> ...

----------


## TuxFr78

> *Soirée DCS du mardi 28 avril 2020*
> 
> *Présents :*
> Bacab
> MirabelleBenou (Warthog ou Huey débutant ou Mirage débutant)
> Flappie
> Empnicolas
> Lokournan (Huey ou Mirage)
> Qiou (Hornet ou Mirage)
> ...

----------


## davidp57

> Tiens, salut David. 
> 
> Dans la mesure où on vole souvent tous ensemble ici, ça pourrait s'apparenter à de la concurrence, mais la concurrence n'est pas interdite que je sache, et puis on a de plus en plus de canards qui volent souvent plus d'une fois par semaine. Moi par exemple, je viens de m'inscrire dans une escadrille. Vas-y, on est tout ouïe.



Bon, ben je me lance !

La VEAF est un beau groupe avec une histoire de plus d’une quinzaine d’années. Alors le but de ce petit paragraphe ne va pas être de tout raconter, tout décrire et tout expliquer !

La Virtual European Air Force est une association de personnes passionnées par l’aviation de combat. Cette passion se concrétise au travers de la pratique de la simulation de vol et des activités qui s’y rattachent.

Tout comme dans la “réalité”, le “vol”, ne se cantonne pas à une prise de manche au milieu du ciel !

Formation, entraînement, qualification, préparation des opérations, analyse des missions, expérimentation, développement de nouveaux outils, améliorations du simulateur… jalonnent un grand nombre de nos activités.

Des activités qui animent la vie de notre groupe qui se veut partager des objectifs, valeurs et ambitions communes : la volonté de progresser ensemble, le partage et l’entraide, le respect, l’excellence dans la simulation et le combat avec une pointe acérée de combativité et volonté de vaincre.

En synthèse :

association de personnes passionnées par l’aviation de combatactivités de simulation de vol et tout ce qui s’y rattachedes valeurs communes, progresser ensemble, partage, entraide, respect, excellence dans la simulation et le combat

Pour approfondir votre connaissance de la VEAF, nous vous proposons de venir à notre rencontre sur Internet et faire un bout de chemin ensemble :
sur notre discord (lien)sur notre serveur DCS public (cherchez "VEAF" dans la liste des serveurs, sinon c'est _dcs.veaf.org_)sur notre forum (lien)


Viendez nombreux on est gentils !  ::wub::

----------


## KuroNyra

> *Soirée DCS du mardi 28 avril 2020*
> 
> *Présents :*
> Bacab
> MirabelleBenou (Warthog ou Huey débutant ou Mirage débutant)
> Flappie
> Empnicolas
> Lokournan (Huey ou Mirage)
> Qiou (Hornet ou Mirage)
> ...

----------


## Flappie

> Viendez nombreux on est gentils !


Je viens seulement de voir que tu spécifiais le nom de ton groupe dans ta signature du forum d'ED. Tu devrais afficher une bannière pour plus de visibilité (à l'image de BadCrC, par exemple).

Je commence une liste des groupes francophones dans l'OP, hop.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> *Soirée DCS du mardi 28 avril 2020*
> 
> *Présents :*
> Bacab
> MirabelleBenou (Warthog ou Huey débutant ou Mirage débutant)
> Flappie
> Empnicolas
> Lokournan (Huey ou Mirage)
> Qiou (Hornet ou Mirage)
> ...

----------


## Mr Navette

> Soirée DCS du mardi 28 avril 2020
> 
> Présents :
> Bacab
> MirabelleBenou (Warthog ou Huey débutant ou Mirage débutant)
> Flappie
> Empnicolas
> Lokournan (Huey ou Mirage)
> Qiou (Hornet ou Mirage)
> ...

----------


## TuxFr78

Bon c'est confirmé j'adore la F-5  ::wub:: 
Du coup j'ai une petite suggestion : est-ce qu'on pourrait se faire une soirée cold war ?
Pas d'ordinateurs volants, pas de fox 3 et autres trucs du genre  ::rolleyes:: 
Je ne sais pas si ça intéresse du monde ou si l'idée a déjà été lancée mais ça me brancherait bien

----------


## Flappie

> Bon c'est confirmé j'adore la F-5 
> Du coup j'ai une petite suggestion : est-ce qu'on pourrait se faire une soirée cold war ?
> Pas d'ordinateurs volants, pas de fox 3 et autres trucs du genre 
> Je ne sais pas si ça intéresse du monde ou si l'idée a déjà été lancée mais ça me brancherait bien


Ça me convient. J'ai toujours mon MiG-15 dans un coin, et je pourrais aussi m'amuser en Mi-8.

On dit pour le mardi suivant, le 5 mai ? Si une majorité de voix sont contre, on peut se faire ça un dimanche ou jeudi soir sinon.

----------


## ze_droopy

Présent demain soir normalement.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ça me convient. J'ai toujours mon MiG-15 dans un coin, et je pourrais aussi m'amuser en Mi-8.
> 
> On dit pour le mardi suivant, le 5 mai ? Si une majorité de voix sont contre, on peut se faire ça un dimanche ou jeudi soir sinon.


Aucun souci, ça me fera utiliser le F-5. Je suis pour!

----------


## plon

> Ça me convient. J'ai toujours mon MiG-15 dans un coin, et je pourrais aussi m'amuser en Mi-8.
> 
> On dit pour le mardi suivant, le 5 mai ? Si une majorité de voix sont contre, on peut se faire ça un dimanche ou jeudi soir sinon.


Je te suis en Mi-8 !

----------


## FIVE-one

Salut à tous,
J'ai de nouveau le temps pour faire du simu le soir en semaine. Je peaufine mon entraînement sur M2000C et Su-27 (j'ai déjà une grosse base via mon expérience sur Flanker 2.0 pour ce dernier), si des canards volent le soir je suis fana pour les rejoindre !

----------


## Bacab

Je serai en Harrier demain donc.

----------


## Flappie

> Salut à tous,
> J'ai de nouveau le temps pour faire du simu le soir en semaine. Je peaufine mon entraînement sur M2000C et Su-27 (j'ai déjà une grosse base via mon expérience sur Flanker 2.0 pour ce dernier), si des canards volent le soir je suis fana pour les rejoindre !


Salut, on a justement une mission demain soir. Tu es le bienvenu. Je t'ai envoyé les coordonnées de notre Teamspeak. Rdv sur le TS demain soir 21h.

----------


## FIVE-one

Thanks !
Question bête mais vous n'employez pas Discord ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Nope  ::):

----------


## JanSolo

> Ça me convient. J'ai toujours mon MiG-15 dans un coin, et je pourrais aussi m'amuser en Mi-8.
> 
> On dit pour le mardi suivant, le 5 mai ? Si une majorité de voix sont contre, on peut se faire ça un dimanche ou jeudi soir sinon.


Ca me tenterait bien ça.
Le Huey serait accepté dans ce cas? Faut que je le potasse.
Demain soir pas dispo mais les soirs suivant ce sera bon.
Les Chuck Guides sont excellents sinon, là je potasse à fond le F18 et je découvre plein de trucs.

----------


## partizan

Présent demain soir.

Si besoin de CAP : M2KC
Si besoin de pilote F14, possible aussi.
Si besoin de huey, possible aussi

En fait, on vole sur quelle mission ?

Et pour le 5 mai, Nico nous avait pondu une super mission oldies sur Persian Gulf. (Mig19, F86, Mig15, F5 et même du spit). On peut la ressortir elle était très bien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> [SIZE=3]
> Et soirée *DCS spéciale Cold War du mard 5 avril 2020*


5 mai Flappie, 5 mai  :^_^:

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff présent demain soir en F18 ou A10c à voir selon complexité de la mission

----------


## Flappie

> En fait, on vole sur quelle mission ?


J'ai proposé l'opération Snow Fox, sur Persian Gulf : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3305955/
Il y en aura pour tous les goûts.




> Et pour le 5 mai, Nico nous avait pondu une super mission oldies sur Persian Gulf. (Mig19, F86, Mig15, F5 et même du spit). On peut la ressortir elle était très bien.


J'aurai peut-être le temps de pondre une nouvelle mission pour le 5 mai.

Si je procrastine trop, on reprendra la mission de Nico, oui (même si je crois qu'il n'y avait pas d'hélicos).

----------


## Mr Navette

Bon pour celui qui demandais ce soir : 




Tom Cruise belike  :Cigare: 

https://www.deezer.com/album/6557500...utm_medium=web

----------


## Jimjim13

Jimjim présent en A10c ou hornet en cap ^^

et pour le 5 mai en F86  ::P:

----------


## TuxFr78

> J'ai proposé l'opération Snow Fox, sur Persian Gulf : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3305955/
> Il y en aura pour tous les goûts.
> 
> 
> J'aurai peut-être le temps de pondre une nouvelle mission pour le 5 mai.
> 
> Si je procrastine trop, on reprendra la mission de Nico, oui (même si je crois qu'il n'y avait pas d'hélicos).


J'avais raté la mission de Nico mais en tout cas je serai là en F-5  ::lol::

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous garantis rien mais une mission chalumeaux volants sur la Normandie avec l'asset pack WW2 pendant qu'il sont en test gratuit, ça vous tenterait ? (Avion:F-5, MiG 21/19/15, F-86 et ceux de la WW2)

----------


## Qiou87

> Je vous garantis rien mais une mission chalumeaux volants sur la Normandie avec l'asset pack WW2 pendant qu'il sont en test gratuit, ça vous tenterait ? (Avion:F-5, MiG 21/19/15, F-86 et ceux de la WW2)


Si t'arrives à équilibrer un combat entre WW2 et jets je suis assez fou pour te suivre. Je suis assez chaud pour voler en Normandie aussi tant que c'est gratuit.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Moi ça me botte bien, faudra que je vois avec Madame si elle m'autorise mais ça me tente bien (en F-5 du coup).

----------


## Empnicolas

> Si t'arrives à équilibrer un combat entre WW2 et jets je suis assez fou pour te suivre. Je suis assez chaud pour voler en Normandie aussi tant que c'est gratuit.


Je vais surtout utiliser les troupes terrestres en fait.
J'attend de voir d'autres réponses mais je tenterai de faire la mission ce weekend je pense si suffisamment de réponse positive (après ça reste du F-5 majoritairement donc compliqué de faire de grosse mission d'attaque au sol de troupes blindés et il n'y a pas les bombardiers allemands sur la stable).

----------


## Flappie

> Je vous garantis rien mais une mission chalumeaux volants sur la Normandie avec l'asset pack WW2 pendant qu'il sont en test gratuit, ça vous tenterait ? (Avion:F-5, MiG 21/19/15, F-86 et ceux de la WW2)


Dans tous les cas, je suis partant.  ::):  Il faudra juste que je fasse un peu de place sur mon disque pour installer la Normandie.
Y'aura-t-il des hélicos ? Sinon je volerai en MiG-15.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Je vous garantis rien mais une mission chalumeaux volants sur la Normandie avec l'asset pack WW2 pendant qu'il sont en test gratuit, ça vous tenterait ? (Avion:F-5, MiG 21/19/15, F-86 et ceux de la WW2)


Bonne idée oui !

----------


## Ranger 28

F-5 ou F-86 Présent !!!!!

----------


## KuroNyra

Mig-15!

----------


## ze_droopy

Si hélico n'importe, sinon faut que je bosse le F-5...

----------


## Qiou87

> Si hélico n'importe, sinon faut que je bosse le F-5...


C'est probablement l'avion le plus simple à apprendre si t'as déjà des connaissances en appareil OTAN. A part la procédure de démarrage un peu rigolote avec un compresseur (y'a pas d'APU), le reste est vraiment basique et facile. En une petite heure j'avais déjà les bases pour faire un peu de combat aérien et d'attaque au sol. Bien sûr, le maîtriser sera plus long, mais c'est pas un appareil farouche à approcher.  :;):

----------


## Empnicolas

Je suis vraiment pas sur pour des hélico surtout si les canons du Huey ne tue plus grand chose même de peu blindés.
Si hélico vous démarrez de plateforme pétrolière que je mettrai dans la Manche mais assez proche des plages normandes. Mais ne vous attendez pas à une grosse mission, ça va être détruite des troupes WP 1-2-3 voir 4 et il n'y aura très peu de char (je vois bien une fin au niveau de Caen).

----------


## Qiou87

> Je suis vraiment pas sur pour des hélico surtout si les canons du Huey ne tue plus grand chose même de peu blindés.


J'ai testé ça hier en Huey pour apprendre le tir en hélico justement, sur la mission d'action immédiate PG "attaque au sol facile" qui est un bon exercice je trouve. Les Gatling font mal aux camions de transport (je les pète sans trop de problème) mais rien à un genre de BMP-1. J'ose pas imaginer sur un char.

----------


## partizan

Partant en warbird (spit, p51, 109 ou 190, même i16  :;):  et si patrouille de mig 15 je suivrai Flappie (on se fait un duo en c101 sinon ?  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> A part la procédure de démarrage un peu rigolote avec un compresseur (y'a pas d'APU), le reste est vraiment basique et facile.


Si je ne m'abuse, le F-14B est lui aussi démarré à l'aide d'air comprimé.  ::): 




> Je suis vraiment pas sur pour des hélico surtout si les canons du Huey ne tue plus grand chose même de peu blindés.
> Si hélico vous démarrez de plateforme pétrolière que je mettrai dans la Manche mais assez proche des plages normandes. Mais ne vous attendez pas à une grosse mission, ça va être détruite des troupes WP 1-2-3 voir 4 et il n'y aura très peu de char (je vois bien une fin au niveau de Caen).


Pas de souci ! Si tu sais faire, tu peux aussi nous demander de transporter des troupes via CTLD, mais c'est pas une obligation : je serais déjà ravi de découvrir la map dans le cadre d'une mission.




> J'ai testé ça hier en Huey pour apprendre le tir en hélico justement, sur la mission d'action immédiate PG "attaque au sol facile" qui est un bon exercice je trouve. Les Gatling font mal aux camions de transport (je les pète sans trop de problème) mais rien à un genre de BMP-1. J'ose pas imaginer sur un char.


Oui, avec le canon du Huey, on n'est plus bons qu'à tuer de l'infanterie, et péter des camions.
Autant dire que j'attends le Mi-24P et son bitube 30 mm avec impatience...




> Partant en warbird (spit, p51, 109 ou 190, même i16  et si patrouille de mig 15 je suivrai Flappie (on se fait un duo en c101 sinon ?


Mouarf, non merci pour le C-101. J'aime bien me faire transporter, mais à condition que le véhicule soit digne d'une princesse.  :Cigare:

----------


## Jokletox

> Je vous garantis rien mais une mission chalumeaux volants sur la Normandie avec l'asset pack WW2 pendant qu'il sont en test gratuit, ça vous tenterait ? (Avion:F-5, MiG 21/19/15, F-86 et ceux de la WW2)


Partant en hélico ou en F-5 !

----------


## partizan

Et même pilote de panzer si tu mets l’asset pack wwii  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Puisque tu parles de ça, vous confirmer que pour rejoindre la mission du 5 mai, il faudra avoir installé à la fois la map Normandie ET l'assets pack WWII, hein ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Puisque tu parles de ça, vous confirmer que pour rejoindre la mission du 5 mai, il faudra avoir installé à la fois la map Normandie ET l'assets pack WWII, hein ?


Oui, je viens de tester le Huey, incapable de détruire un Sd.kfz.251 (transport de troupe blindé) à la mitraillette, du coup très probablement pas de Huey (sur à 99%) et concentrez-vous sur l'armement Air-sol pour les autres appareils.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Faudrait un 2e serveur Canard avec ceux qui sont sur l'OB  ::P:

----------


## ze_droopy

Le huey a aussi des paniers de roquettes...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Faudrait un 2e serveur Canard avec ceux qui sont sur l'OB


Ouais cette beta me soule vraiment, j'étais repassé en OB pour le Viper et le Mirage surtout mais je pensais pas qu'elle durerait 6 mois. Au prochain merge stable / OB je reste définitivement en stable.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Ouais cette beta me soule vraiment, j'étais repassé en OB pour le Viper et le Mirage surtout mais je pensais pas qu'elle durerait 6 mois. Au prochain merge stable / OB je reste définitivement en stable.


Je pense qu'elle va durer ad vitam eternam.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Le huey a aussi des paniers de roquettes...


J'allais le dire  ::): 

Perso, si je viens en F5, je pense que ça serait avec de la roquette (Jamais réussi à taper une cible en F5 avec de la 82).

----------


## Flappie

> Faudrait un 2e serveur Canard avec ceux qui sont sur l'OB





> Ouais cette beta me soule vraiment, j'étais repassé en OB pour le Viper et le Mirage surtout mais je pensais pas qu'elle durerait 6 mois. Au prochain merge stable / OB je reste définitivement en stable.


Vous pouvez organiser ça un autre soir de la semaine, sans problème. D'ailleurs j'ai maintenant la double install pour ma part.
Si vous voulez que je vous explique comment hoster une partie, envoyez-moi un MP.




> Je pense qu'elle va durer ad vitam eternam.


Oui, elle va faire sécession !  ::ninja::

----------


## frostphoenyx

Faut un gros PC pour hoster ?

----------


## Tophe33

Salut,
désolé de m'y prendre si tard, mais il reste de la place ce soir pour un F18 inefficace en CAP et maladroit en CAS / Sead ?

----------


## Flappie

> Faut un gros PC pour hoster ?


Je hoste et joue sur le même PC, que voilà : R2700X 32 Gb RAM Nvidia 1080Ti avec une connexion 100 Mb/s stable.
Je précise que c'est super fluide avec 20+ joueurs, sauf quand la mission n'est pas optimisée (placement d'avions au sol pour éviter les lags quand un groupe spawne en pleine partie).




> Salut,
> désolé de m'y prendre si tard, mais il reste de la place ce soir pour un F18 inefficace en CAP et maladroit en CAS / Sead ?


Pas de souci, viens te greffer.  ::):  Tu as déjà les coordonnées du TS ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

Hum je vais être trop limite avec 16 Go.

----------


## Tophe33

Oui, j'ai déjà tout ça  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Hum je vais être trop limite avec 16 Go.


Non, pas si tu hostes depuis ton client DCS (il n'occupe pas plus de mémoire).

----------


## plon

Bon présent pour la session normande en Huey ou P-51.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Non, pas si tu hostes depuis ton client DCS (il n'occupe pas plus de mémoire).


Ah oki merci  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Question pour ce soir, c'est quel type de menaces qu'on pourra voir en face ? Histoire de voir comment je paramètre l'ECM du A-10.

Ca va être bieng !!! Grande 1ère pour moi, ça fait au moins 10 ans que j'ai pas fait de multi....

----------


## FIVE-one

Je serais là ce soir également. Grande 1ère en multi sur un simu de lampes à souder.

----------


## Olis

Par contre choisissez bien vos pistes sur la map de Normandie, les pistes en terre son souvent très courtes pour du jet  :haha: 

P-e que je passe ce soir, en Ka-50

----------


## Flappie

> Question pour ce soir, c'est quel type de menaces qu'on pourra voir en face ? Histoire de voir comment je paramètre l'ECM du A-10.


Euh, si je te dis "à peu près tout ce qui a volé sous drapeau soviétique et plus encore", ça t'éclaire ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Euh, si je te dis "à peu près tout ce qui a volé sous drapeau soviétique et plus encore", ça t'éclaire ?


:D

Ca va être une charpie, j'adore !

----------


## Flappie

Non, parce qu'on aura plein de CAP alliée, ne t'inquiète pas.
Si tu dois être abattu, ce sera la faute d'un de nos pilotes qui se plaindra que "tu n'avais pas allumé ton IFF" ou que "son AIM-9X a fait nawak".

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ou par un SAM / AAA pitêtre aussi. J'ai hâte  ::ninja::

----------


## ze_droopy

Dites, le viet-normandie la semaine prochaine c'est JcIA ou JcJ ?

----------


## plon

> Dites, le viet-normandie la semaine prochaine c'est JcIA ou JcJ ?


JcJ involontaire comme d'habitude ?  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Les deux me vont.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Dites, le viet-normandie la semaine prochaine c'est JcIA ou JcJ ?


Je prevoyait PvE, mais on en discute ce soir car si tout le monde ou presque joue en F-5-3 et que seulement quelques joueur sont en avion russe, je peux prévoir quelque chose de différent de ce que j'avais prévu mais avec un compte à rebours coté bleu pour finir la mission mais je suis pas convaincu du PvP vu que presque tout le monde va découvrir la carte.

Edit: après rien ne m’empêche de faire les deux  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

Fais-toi plaisir en faisant la mission, déjà, ce sera pas mal.  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> JcJ involontaire comme d'habitude ?


Des radars primitifs, des missiles qui font n’importe quoi et pas d’IFF, je vois pas ce qui te fait penser que ce sera différent de nos mardis habituels.  ::ninja::

----------


## frostphoenyx

Bon après vu la portée des missiles, faut vraiment le faire exprès...  ::P:

----------


## Empnicolas

> Des radars primitifs, des missiles qui font n’importe quoi et pas d’IFF, je vois pas ce qui te fait penser que ce sera différent de nos mardis habituels.


Et surtout des joueurs en avion américain et russe dans le même camps !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon, pour une 1ère, c'était achement bien ! Merci à Dusty surtout ! 

Même le trajet aller était sympa, c'est là où je vois que j'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre.

J'ai failli refaire la peinture de JimJim, mais c'est passé  ::ninja:: 

1er trajet, pas eu le temps de tirer, shooté par un Mig 31. J'ai réussi à éviter 2 missiles, j'ai mangé le 3ème. Gag, dans la panique je m'étais planté de bouton de com pour appeler la chasse oscours (Je pense que j'aurais dû le faire via SRS sur la 252 d'ailleurs). Ma femme est venue voir ce qu'il se passait  ::ninja:: 

2nd trajet, 2 x tirs de mav, le 1er dans les choux, le suivant qui a tapé un lanceur au 2nd passage (Merci à la CAP qui tournait autour d'ailleurs ! J'avais un "25".... je crois... qui me tournait autour).

Mangé de la boulette de Shilka au passage sans trop de casse, j'ai fini par me faire descendre par un 29 (je pense), avec un stock de flare/chaff tout vide  ::):  Way, faut que je me détende des contre-mesures je crois....

C'était bien cool ! Au moins une victoire au sol, l'honneur est sauf. Prochain coup, je virerai les GBU de l'emport par contre :D

Du coup, c'est vrai que SRS c'est pas mal du tout.....

----------


## Flappie

Bon, les missions de Surrexen sont sympas mais elles ont un énorme défaut : les IA ennemies spawnent dans nos pattes, et par paquets. On a fait notre possible pour les empêcher d'atteindre la CAS mais sans trop de succès. Désolé aux A-10C !

Content que ça t'ait plu malgré tout, MirabelleBenou !  ::): 

Pour SRS, j'ai eu beau charger nos presets avec succès grâce à la moulinette de Dusty, ça ne sert pas à grand chose si on n'affecte pas les canaux aux différents groupe à l'avance. Je prépare ça pour une prochaine fois.

@KuroNyra : je te confirme après vérification que le F-15 n'a pas accès aux fréquence VHF, (en dessous de 225).

----------


## Truf

Voila juste un post pour dire qu'en plus de DCS j'ai enfin (car ça me trottait depuis un moment) installé IL2 BOS... En VR avec pourtant un malheureux Lenovo WMR... 
Mon dieu c'est parfait  ::love::  et dire que j'ai attendu si longtemps.... alors que j'avais tout sous la main...
J'avais ressorti le track IR pour l'occaz mais il va retourner dans le placard je pense. Franchement ca le fait, c'est suffisamment beau, lisible et jouable pour y rester de longues sessions.
Bref voila j'ai trouvé comment occuper mon confinement pendant quelques semaines encore 
Et comme j'en avais parlé il y a longtemps ici, j'ai enfin trouvé un logiciel simple et pratique (UCR) pour faire fonctionner les pédales d'un pédalier de sim auto (Fanatec) comme un palonnier (sur un seul axe)
Aller j'y retourne  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

> Bon, les missions de Surrexen sont sympas mais elles ont un énorme défaut : les IA ennemies spawnent dans nos pattes, et par paquets. On a fait notre possible pour les empêcher d'atteindre la CAS mais sans trop de succès. Désolé aux A-10C !


Ha bah c'est sûr que ça vaut pas une mission faite main, bien équilibrée, avec des rôles pour chacun et un brief digne de ce nom (qu'on lit toujours  ::ninja:: ). Après avoir abîmé un Huey j'ai pris un F18 pour aller sur zone. Y'avait de l'ennemi partout, j'ai enchaîné les "kill", genre 5 ou 6 (non fratricides normalement  ::siffle:: ) en 15/20 min puis je suis retourné me poser. Mouais, c'est vraiment pas intéressant ce genre de trucs bourrin  ::|: 

Edit : D'après le Tacview je note une certaine insistance de Tophe a me suivre, je me demande si il ne m'avait pas pris pour un ennemi. Heureusement qu'il a préféré tirer son Fox 2 sur les reste d'un F-5 plutôt que sur moi  ::P:

----------


## Tophe33

@jok effectivement tu as eu chaud aux fesses
Malheureusement pour moi la soirée se résume à une gestion inefficace de mon radar :d

----------


## Qiou87

Je confirme, la soirée était intéressante (plein de boulot pour la CAP) mais un peu chaotique. Ca pleuvait de partout, parfois ça spawnait très proche... J'ai dû faire une dizaine de kills en tout, dont un magnifique KC135 allié qui répondait pas à l'IFF et volait juste à côté de deux F-5 ennemis (c'était peut-être pas le bon jour pour s'essayer au vol en formation!).

En tout cas je me suis pas ennuyé, mais on était un peu dispersé au niveau de la CAP. Certains volaient à deux, mais j'avais personne au départ en CAP depuis le Stennis à ma connaissance, et c'est moins drôle de voler seul.

Pour les fréquences en effet ce serait top de les fixer à l'avance et de les poster ici, ça évitera de tergiverser au début.

----------


## Olis

Pareil que les Huey, je me suis fait shooté par un MiG-31 après 30 minutes de vol, donc pas trop envie de redécoller surtout vu la quantité d'avions ennemis dans le coin, je vous ai regardé voler, mais trop chaud pour moi en Ka-50 (d'ailleurs j'avais vu un Huey se poser/cacher sur un pétrolier  :;):  )

----------


## frostphoenyx

Question de noob : à quoi sert l'option "Trim de lacet" pour les hélicos ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Question de noob : à quoi sert l'option "Trim de lacet" pour les hélicos ?


C'est pour bloquer la position du palo. Perso, je préfère le désactiver car pas très pratique.

EDIT :

Je viens de partager sur mon GDrive un fichier TacView pour la partie d'hier (je suis parti vers 23h) :
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Jmr...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## frostphoenyx

Merci  :;):

----------


## Olis

Par contre j'ai constaté que les missiles surtout les AIM-9 avaient énormément de mal à rattraper les MiG-31, j'en ai vu plusieurs faire la course hier soir

----------


## Qiou87

> Par contre j'ai constaté que les missiles surtout les AIM-9 avaient énormément de mal à rattraper les MiG-31, j'en ai vu plusieurs faire la course hier soir


Ca dépend comment tu tires, ta propre vitesse au moment du lancement dans l'absolu et en relatif à la cible (qui correspond à la vitesse initiale du missile et à sa vitesse de rapprochement initiale)... Si tu tires à basse vitesse sur un ennemi en éloignement qui accélère à plus de mach1 (le Mig31 va vite) il va galérer à le rattraper.

J'ai aussi eu le cas drôle d'un Su-30 que j'ai touché au 9X sans que ça ne lui fasse grand chose visiblement. Heureusement que j'ai conservé le visuel pour confirmer le kill, et que je l'ai terminé canon... Solides les jets russes! J'aimerai bien le Tacview de la soirée si quelqu'un l'a en entier pour regarder ce qu'il s'est passé et si mon missile a bien impacté.

----------


## Olis

> Ca dépend comment tu tires, ta propre vitesse au moment du lancement dans l'absolu et en relatif à la cible (qui correspond à la vitesse initiale du missile et à sa vitesse de rapprochement initiale)... Si tu tires à basse vitesse sur un ennemi en éloignement qui accélère à plus de mach1 (le Mig31 va vite) il va galérer à le rattraper.
> 
> J'ai aussi eu le cas drôle d'un Su-30 que j'ai touché au 9X sans que ça ne lui fasse grand chose visiblement. Heureusement que j'ai conservé le visuel pour confirmer le kill, et que je l'ai terminé canon... Solides les jets russes! J'aimerai bien le Tacview de la soirée si quelqu'un l'a en entier pour regarder ce qu'il s'est passé et si mon missile a bien impacté.


Oui, toujours est-il que le MiG-31 va três vite et si le missile est en phase avancée de décéleration (tiré de trop loin), c'est mort
Le Tacview a été partagé par MirabelleBenou un peu plus haut

----------


## Flappie

> Pour les fréquences en effet ce serait top de les fixer à l'avance et de les poster ici, ça évitera de tergiverser au début.


Il faut que je révise mon template parce qu'on s'est aperçu hier que le F-15 ne peut accéder qu'aux fréquences UHF (251, 252...), qui ont une portée moyenne, alors que nous utilisions jusque là la VHF (131, 132...) pour le canal global.

Solutions possibles :

1/ *Status quo* : le F-15 n'a pas accès au global, seulement à l'interpatrouille et à l'AWACS. Pas top, surtout pour les Raygun/Buddyspike.
2/ *Bannir la VHF* : tout un tas d'appareils ne pourront plus entendre qu'un seul canal (Hélicos, A-10C, F-16C notamment) car ils ont UNE radio UHV et UNE radio VHF.
3/ *Utiliser la VHF pour l'interpatrouille* : l'AWACS restera sur l'UHF, la globale passera sur UHF et les interpatrouilles se feront sur la VHF. Tant pis pour la portée plus élevée de la VHF : nous volons souvent dans un mouchoir de poche de toute façon.

Je vous propose donc les presets suivants, à discuter :

*UHF* 
1. AWACS 1 (251)
2. AWACS 2 (252)
3. GLOBAL (253)
4. TANKER 1 (254)
5. TANKER 2 (255)
etc.

*VHF*
1. Interpatrouille CAS-SEAD 1 (131)
2. Interpatrouille CAS-SEAD 2 (132)
3. Interpatrouille CAS-SEAD 3 (133)
4. Interpatrouille CAP 1 (134)
5. Interpatrouille CAP 2 (135)
etc.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Moi je trouve ça bien (VHF pour l'inter-patrouille).

Ce qui serait top, c'est avant la mission, de définir peut-être les groupes et affecter les fréquences ? C'est vrai que pour la partie CAS, tous sur le TS, c'était pas idéal (J'imagine qu'on cassaient bien les pieds des autres  ::):  ).

----------


## TuxFr78

> Moi je trouve ça bien (VHF pour l'inter-patrouille).
> 
> Ce qui serait top, c'est avant la mission, de définir peut-être les groupes et affecter les fréquences ? C'est vrai que pour la partie CAS, tous sur le TS, c'était pas idéal (J'imagine qu'on cassaient bien les pieds des autres  ).


Je trouve ça bien aussi et je suis aussi d'accord avec le fait de prédéfinir des groupes dans la mission et donc les fréquences VHF
Comme ça chacun se met dans la patrouille qu'il veut et il sait sur quelles fréquences se mettre

----------


## Flappie

> Ce qui serait top, c'est avant la mission, de définir peut-être les groupes et affecter les fréquences ? C'est vrai que pour la partie CAS, tous sur le TS, c'était pas idéal (J'imagine qu'on cassaient bien les pieds des autres  ).


Oui, c'est le but, mais pour ça il faut déjà qu'on ait des fréquences cohérentes avec les appareils, et ce n'était pas le cas hier avec le F-15. Si mes nouveaux presets conviennent, on ne sera plus embêtés et il suffira de numéroter les groupes "Rifi, Fifi et Loulou en CAS1" pour qu'ils trouvent tout seuls leur preset associé (je mettrai à demeure une image dans le TS avec tout ça écrit).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Oui, c'est le but, mais pour ça il faut déjà qu'on ait des fréquences cohérentes avec les appareils, et ce n'était pas le cas hier avec le F-15. Si mes nouveaux presets conviennent, on ne sera plus embêtés et il suffira de numéroter les groupes "Rifi, Fifi et Loulou en CAS1" pour qu'ils trouvent tout seuls leur preset associé (je mettrai à demeure une image dans le TS avec tout ça écrit).


On peut aussi faire un fichier sur un drive avec tous les groupes et les presets/fréquences et les gens s'inscrivent dessus. Ca t'éviteras de devoir maintenir quelque chose à chaque fois non ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, yuushi m'a proposé une Google Sheet pour préparer un peu nos missions. Je dois bosser dessus pour le simplifier. Quand ce sera prêt, on y gèrera les inscriptions, les groupes, le briefing, etc.

----------


## KuroNyra

> @KuroNyra : je te confirme après vérification que le F-15 n'a pas accès aux fréquence VHF, (en dessous de 225).


Bah bien sur qu'on peut pas y accéder. Tu crois que je te l'ai signalé pourquoi?  ::P:  (Tu me prendrais pas pour un menteur des fois?  ::trollface::  )

Plus sérieusement j'avais déjà signalé cela mardi dernier, mais bon avec la quantité d'info qui passe c'est facile à zapper... Et ce n'est qu'un pauvre avion Flaming Cliff 3 destiné aux enfants comme moi incapable d'apprendre les vrais avions  pour hommes qui te font cliquer sur plein de boutons et te transforme en soldat virtuel volant.  ::ninja:: 


Honnêtement pour les fréquences, je propose plutôt que l'on fixe dès maintenant des canaux fixe pour chaque type.

Global: 260

Les interpatrouilles pour CAS:
240 jusqu'à 249.

Les interpatrouilles pour CAP:
250 jusqu'à 259.

Et tada ze problème est régler... Sauf que j'ai forcément oublier un truc hein?  ::ninja:: 


edit: je vais tenter de maitriser un peu l'A10A pour la semaine prochaine. Histoire de tester un peu le rôle de CAS.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Global: 260
> 
> Les interpatrouilles pour CAS:
> 240 jusqu'à 249.
> 
> Les interpatrouilles pour CAP:
> 250 jusqu'à 259.
> 
> Sauf que j'ai forcément oublier un truc hein?


Oui, aucun appareil ne dispose de 2 radios UHF  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Oui, t'as oublié de bien lire mon post plus haut : les pilotes veulent pouvoir écouter au moins deux radios en même temps, or certains appareils sont dotés d'une seule radio UHF, et d'une seule radio VHF. Tout est là.

EDIT: grillé.  ::P: 

EDIT2: En F-15, tu ne peux pas travailler en bonne intelligence avec les F-16, faute d'interpatrouille commune. Par contre, tu peux voler avec les Hornet, Tomcat et M-2000C en interpatrouille UHF sans souci (ils sont tous équipés de deux UHF). Et puis si tu veux causer aux F-16 que tu croiseras, il reste le canal global.

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui, aucun appareil ne dispose de 2 radios UHF


Non pas aucun. Le F/A-18 a 2 radios identiques UHF+VHF. Mais oui pas mal d'avions n'ont qu'une de chaque. Je pense qu'en l'état le F15 ne peut pas joindre une interpatrouille et doit se contenter des fréquences AWACS + Globale.

----------


## Flappie

Si, voir mon EDIT2 ci-dessus.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Oui, yuushi m'a proposé une Google Sheet pour préparer un peu nos missions. Je dois bosser dessus pour le simplifier. Quand ce sera prêt, on y gèrera les inscriptions, les groupes, le briefing, etc.


Je peux m'en occuper si tu veux.

----------


## Bacab

Le Harrier aussi a deux radios identiques UHF+VHF+HF  ::): 

C'était un peu le bordel pour le strike hier soir. C'est en partie ma faute (j'ai voulu joué avant que le SA-10 ne soit détruit, bien mal m'en a pris) mais aussi du à un petit manque de coordination au niveau de la CAP : il y a eu un moment toute la CAP est parti ravitailler en même temps, hors des MiG-31 et des F-5 sont arrivés dans l’intervalle (ce qui conduit d'ailleurs à un dogfight A-10, MiG-31, F-5).

Je me suis fait descendre à ce moment la et j'ai eu la flemme de repartir. Ça et l'objectif de mission pas très claire : une fois le SA-10 pété lorsque je demandais mon objectif au script il répétait que l'objectif était le SA-10 de Banddar Abbas, j'ai pas bien compris.

----------


## Flappie

> Le Harrier aussi a deux radios identiques UHF+VHF+HF


Tu CAP en Harrier, toi ?  ::lol:: 




> il y a eu un moment toute la CAP est parti ravitailler en même temps, hors des MiG-31 et des F-5 sont arrivés dans l’intervalle (ce qui conduit d'ailleurs à un dogfight A-10, MiG-31, F-5).
> 
> Je me suis fait descendre à ce moment la et j'ai eu la flemme de repartir. Ça et l'objectif de mission pas très claire : une fois le SA-10 pété lorsque je demandais mon objectif au script il répétait que l'objectif était le SA-10 de Banddar Abbas, j'ai pas bien compris.


On a bien merdé avec Zan à un moment : on voyait un contact TBA en pleine mer avec des contacts amis (que je pensais CAP) autour pas très loin de nos côtes. J'ai dit à Zan : "laisse, ils s'occupent déjà de lui" et on est parti plus loin au nord. En fait, les vols amis étaient CAS, et il y a eu deux pertes, je crois... Désolé !

Dans le menu F10 de cette mission, il y a deux items utiles pour la CAS : F3 qui est un bref descriptif de la mission en cours, et F4 qui liste le nombre d'unités qu'il reste à péter et qui donne des coordonnées GPS.
J'avais bien précisé en début de mission que si un objectif CAS ne vous plaisait pas (ou plus), il fallait vous mettre d'accord puis le zapper (autre fonction du menu F10).

----------


## KuroNyra

> Oui, aucun appareil ne dispose de 2 radios UHF


.... Le F-15 en a 2.  ::ninja:: 

N'empêche pour les prochaines fois, je pense qu'il va falloir faire un peu plus régulé les départs.

Que l'on soit synchro. Qu'il y ai vraiment une "heure" de début de mission, et que tous les détails côté joueurs soient réglées  avant.
Nan parce que voir un F-16 partir, suivis d'un Mirage, d'un F-18, puis 2 autres Mirages, et un F-15 qui explose ses roues. C'est pas très classe m'voyez?  ::ninja:: 

En prime cela permettrait plus de couverture pour la CAS qui est pas juste en mode "bon, on va sur l'objectif et on prie pour que la CAP soit là-bas."

----------


## Flappie

Je confirme.  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

En plus, faut dire qu'on a mis du temps à partir. A la vitesse du Phacochère, vs la vôtre, forkément, quand on arrive, faut que vous alliez au ravito  ::):

----------


## partizan

ça faisait plaisir de voir autant de Thog au parking :P


Et voici R-Soan en F16, notre sauveur face au Mig29 de fin de mission qui nous asticotait


La puissance du départ Phoenix, il fait trembler le 14 dans son sillage

----------


## frostphoenyx

J'ai un souci en multiplayer sur le Harrier, parfois je n'arrive pas à passer le Maverick une fois uncage d'INS à IRMV . Aucun souci en solo que ce soit en hot, cold ou en vol. Ça vous arrive aussi ?

----------


## Ranger 28

Une question sans doute bête à propos des soucis d'IFF que l'on peut avoir.
J'ai vérifié les F-16. De base, leur IFF est réglé sur 0077alors que ceux des 2000 est sur 7777.

Faudrait-y pas qu'on ai tous la même fréquence ?

----------


## Flappie

@fristphoenyx : J'ai aussi des soucis avec les Maverick du Harrier, mais je ne sais jamais si c'est moi qui fait des bêtises ou eux qui n'en font qu'à leur tête.

Hier c'était avec le Maverick laser : je ne parvenais pas à locker le laser. J'ai bien essayé de passer du mode TV au mode LST mais ça ne fonctionnait pas. J'ai donc largué quelques bombes, puis avoir avoir resetté une fois ou deux le TGP, quitté le mode Air/Sol, coupé puis réactivé le Master Arm, mes Maverick ont fini par trouver le laser ! Il faudrait que je réapprenne l'appareil mais il me semble que le manuel officiel est toujours rachitique, ou alors je confonds avec le manuel sorti avant le module.

@Ranger : Il me semble que l'IFF de DCS est encore très primaire, genre "gentil" ou "méchant", à la place de "bon code" ou "mauvais code". Il me semble aussi que seul le module JF-17 (dev tiers donc) dispose d'un IFF un peu plus chiadé.

EDIT: confirmé ici.

----------


## Olis

Petit commentaire pour rendre une mission persistente (tiré de la mission snowfox):
To Enable Persistency:

Inside your DCS installation there is a folder called Scripts. Inside that there is a file called MissionScripting.lua, if you want persistency to work, edit this file (make a backup first if you like) and make the bit that looks like this:

do
sanitizeModule('os')
sanitizeModule('io')
sanitizeModule('lfs')
require = nil
loadlib = nil
end

Look like this instead:

do
sanitizeModule('os')
--sanitizeModule('io')
--sanitizeModule('lfs')
require = nil
loadlib = nil
end

Once you have done that, start DCS and launch the mission. The mission will then write out a list of dead units and statics to a pair of lua files inside the DCS root folder (it will update this list periodically, every 2.5 minutes at the moment). Once these files exist, the mission will load those files when it starts up and remove the units and statics that were previously destroyed so you can pick up wh ere you left off

Note: MissionScripting.lua will need to be changed any time an update or repair is run.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Une question sans doute bête à propos des soucis d'IFF que l'on peut avoir.
> J'ai vérifié les F-16. De base, leur IFF est réglé sur 0077alors que ceux des 2000 est sur 7777.
> 
> Faudrait-y pas qu'on ai tous la même fréquence ?


Les deux sont des codes du mode 3/A qui n'est pas géré par DCS (mais ils sont exportés quand-même et peuvent être utilisés par lotatc j'imagine).
DCS ne fait que simuler le mode 4 (celui qui t'affiche rouge ou vert) en fonction de la coalition de l'appareil, donc rien a régler.

----------


## ze_droopy

Regardez cette parfaite formation de A-10C en échelon étendu!
Photo mytho, ça a duré 2 secondes...



Et Zanpie et Soan qui font de l'entrainement patrouille serrée pendant que les sus-dit A-10C se font démonter  ::happy2::

----------


## davidp57

> Petit commentaire pour rendre une mission persistente (tiré de la mission snowfox):
> To Enable Persistency:
> 
> Inside your DCS installation there is a folder called Scripts. Inside that there is a file called MissionScripting.lua, if you want persistency to work, edit this file (make a backup first if you like) and make the bit that looks like this:


Attention, ce code est là pour protéger votre PC ; en effet en laissant l'accès aux modules io et lfs un script malveillant pourrait facilement aller faire ce qu'il veut dans votre PC (prendre des fichiers et les envoyer à qqun sur le net par exemple).
Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas le faire, mais que si on le fait il faut être très très vigilant(e) sur les missions qu'on charge et les scripts qu'elles embarquent.

A bon entendeur, salut !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je m'insurge !!! On a super bien tenu la formation pendant au moins...... au moins toussa !!!!

Plusieurs fois même !! (C'est comme en Bretagne, il fait beau plusieurs fois par jour....).

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je m'insurge !!! On a super bien tenu la formation pendant au moins...... au moins toussa !!!!
> 
> Plusieurs fois même !! (C'est comme en Bretagne, il fait beau plusieurs fois par jour....).


C'est vrai, la formation était bien. Elle ne ressemblait pas a ça tout le long, mais on a garder le visuel tout le long. C'était très bien, ça permettra de faire du cover/shooter la prochaine fois (me suis fait dezinguer par un igla fourbe).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Tiens question à 100 balles, comment tu fais pour garder une trajectoire bien rectiligne en montée stable ? Tu met l'AP ? J'ai pas testé tous les modes encore, en mode "Path" peut-être ??

Pour l'igla, t'as joué au chaud aussi  ::):  Surtout qu'il y avait un paquet de ZSU à côté ^^

----------


## Jimjim13

Ouahhhhh qu’est qu’on est beau !!!!! ^^

----------


## ze_droopy

C'était la ZSU que je visais, et je ne voulais pas gaspiller un Maverick sur une cible fixe, donc je m'alignais gbu-12. Je n'avais pas vu que jimjim avait déjà essuyé deux tirs de l'igla (sans s'en rendre compte?  ::P: )

Pour la montée Stable, tu peux effectivement utiliser PATH. Mais une fois ta vitesse stable et l'avion trimmé, ça marche aussi. Je mets l'A/P que quand je trifouille le CDU.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> @frostphoenyx : J'ai aussi des soucis avec les Maverick du Harrier, mais je ne sais jamais si c'est moi qui fait des bêtises ou eux qui n'en font qu'à leur tête.
> 
> Hier c'était avec le Maverick laser : je ne parvenais pas à locker le laser. J'ai bien essayé de passer du mode TV au mode LST mais ça ne fonctionnait pas. J'ai donc largué quelques bombes, puis avoir avoir resetté une fois ou deux le TGP, quitté le mode Air/Sol, coupé puis réactivé le Master Arm, mes Maverick ont fini par trouver le laser ! Il faudrait que je réapprenne l'appareil mais il me semble que le manuel officiel est toujours rachitique, ou alors je confonds avec le manuel sorti avant le module.


Merci ça me rassure.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> C'était la ZSU que je visais, et je ne voulais pas gaspiller un Maverick sur une cible fixe, donc je m'alignais gbu-12. Je n'avais pas vu que jimjim avait déjà essuyé deux tirs de l'igla (sans s'en rendre compte? )
> 
> Pour la montée Stable, tu peux effectivement utiliser PATH. Mais une fois ta vitesse stable et l'avion trimmé, ça marche aussi. Je mets l'A/P que quand je trifouille le CDU.


C'est vrai que je pense jamais au trim...

----------


## Bacab

Le manuel du Harrier est toujours aussi rachitique Flappie. Si tu veux te faire du mal il y a le véritable manuel mais c'est un coup à finir par raler que rien ne fonctionne comme le vrai  ::): 

Un truc sournois avec le Maverick IR c'est que la vidéo n'est câblée que sur le MFD de gauche de mémoire. Pour être sûr d'avoir un Maverick qui fonctionne je :
1. sélectionne le Maverick sur la page STRS alors que je suis à 3 minutes ou plus de mon Ingress Waypoint, de cette manière je suis sûr qu'il sera RDY lorsque je commencerai à chercher mes cibles;
2. une fois la désignation faite en INS ou TV j'affiche la page STRS sur le MFD de gauche
3. ne pas oublier l'UNCAGE
4. une fois la vidéo affichée, sensor select haut pour prendre la main sur le Maverick

Et la procédure pour asservir les capteurs à un WPT (TGP, DMT ou Mav, c'est pareil) (on en a parlé plusieurs fois mais j'ai jamais mis la procédure par écrit)
1. Un-designate pour purger tout target WPT qui existe
2. Sensor select haut pour choisir l'INS comme capteur de désignation
3. Sur la page EHSD choisir le WPT que l'on souhaite cibler et, en bas à gauche du MFD, appuyer sur le bouton DESG (designate)
4. A ce stade lorsque vous choisissez n'importe quel capteur il doit pointer sur le WPT que vous avez désigné
5. Avec le TGP il est parfois nécessaire de le repasser en mode SLAVE pour qu'il se mette à pointer sur le WPT (l'affichage SLAVE sur le MFD ne s'affiche pas parfois mais le bouton du MFD le fait quand même lorsque on appuie dessus)
NB : Dés que vous choisissez un autre capteur avec le Sensor select, ce dernier devient le capteur qui désigne. Hors le TGP et le DMT dés qu'ils sont déplacés (même sans appuyer sur le TDC Action) crée une désignation donc on a vite fait de perdre la désignation du WPT

----------


## Flappie

J'ajoute ça au wiki, merci !  :Perfect: 

EDIT: enfin, ce qui n'y figure pas déjà.




> C'est vrai que je pense jamais au trim...


J'ai fait pareil pendant des années !! Je n'utilisais jamais le trim, malgré les conseils des canards. Je crois que c'est mon achat (tardif) du Warthog qui a définitivement soigné cette affection : quand j'ai vu son gros chapeau chinois 'nose down / nose up  /  lwd (left wing down) / rwd (right wing down)', j'ai compris que ce serait un jeu d'enfant.

----------


## Bacab

> J'ajoute ça au wiki, merci ! 
> 
> EDIT: enfin, ce qui n'y figure pas déjà.
> 
> 
> J'ai fait pareil pendant des années !! Je n'utilisais jamais le trim, malgré les conseils des canards. Je crois que c'est mon achat (tardif) du Warthog qui a définitivement soigné cette affection : quand j'ai vu son gros chapeau chinois 'nose down / nose up  /  lwd (left wing down) / rwd (right wing down)', j'ai compris que ce serait un jeu d'enfant.


Lorsque je prenais des cours de pilotage on m'a dit : le trim c'est le pilote automatique du pauvre  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

> Lorsque je prenais des cours de pilotage on m'a dit : le trim c'est le pilote automatique du pauvre


Ha toi aussi?  ::ninja:: 

Mon pilote-instructeur me disait que c'était mon "compensateur pour ton manque d'endurance".  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

...alors que c'est un formidable outil qui permet de se concentrer sur le vol.

Lindberg n'en avait sans doute pas quand il a traversé l'Atlantique mais c'est pas une raison pour continuer de vivre à la préhistoire de l'aviation...

----------


## Olis

Le trim c'est la vie (surtout en hélico)  ::wub::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

En hélico, ça, rien à dire. J'ai fais mes armes en KA-50.

----------


## Olis

En même temps quand tu as un avion bien trimé tu peux faire autre chose (regarder le radar, vérifier ton key binding, aller pisser,...)  ::trollface::

----------


## KuroNyra

Ou te mater un documentaire.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkRisFae93Y
Juste histoire de...

----------


## war-p

> Lorsque je prenais des cours de pilotage on m'a dit : le trim c'est le pilote automatique du pauvre


Hey, c'est marrant, mon instructeur m'avait dit à l'époque : "c'est pas un pilote auto non plus hein"  ::ninja::

----------


## Jokletox

> Hey, c'est marrant, mon instructeur m'avait dit à l'époque : "c'est pas un pilote auto non plus hein"


Le mien aussi, il avait presque autant insisté là dessus qu'avec "LA BILLE NOM DE DIEU !!!"

----------


## Bacab

> Le mien aussi, il avait presque autant insisté là dessus qu'avec "LA BILLE NOM DE DIEU !!!"


J'ai jamais été assez loin pour qu'on me fasse chier avec la bille !  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

En fait vous avez déjà tous une expérience de vol réel ?

----------


## Olis

Yes en passager avec un pote pilote de chasse, c'est marrant comme l'estomac est fragile  ::mellow::

----------


## KuroNyra

> En fait vous avez déjà tous une expérience de vol réel ?


Ancien Pilote/Élève pilote sur Cessna 172.
Egalement eu l'occasion de toucher le manche sur un Écureuil
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/A%C3%A..._%C3%89cureuil
Un DR400. Et même une Montgolfière. :D

----------


## Tophe33

Expérience de vol réel ? C'est grâce à ma femme que je me suis mis à la simu, à force de me répéter que je fais tout 'comme un manche'  ::):

----------


## Bacab

> En fait vous avez déjà tous une expérience de vol réel ?


J'ai voulu apprendre : mon boulot est à 5 minutes en transport en commun d'un aéroclub et je ne travaille pas le vendredi après-midi, tout semblait être parfait. Sauf que sur la région parisienne il y a tellement de monde et les aéroclubs sont tellement à la ramasse niveau finance qu'ils acceptent plus de personnes que ce qu'ils peuvent former. Ça plus les ennuis du club (chef pilote qui change 3 fois en moins de 6 mois, grosses disputes entre membres/bureaux...) et ceux de l'aérodrome (fermé d'octobre 2018 à mai 2019 pour cause de météo), ça m'a dégouté et j'ai arrêté (j'ai du faire 10 heures de vol).

En plus j'ai trouvé qu'il y avait chez les instructeurs le syndrome "profs de ski" : ils ont une façon de faire qui leur est propre et si c'est pas fait comme ça c'est de la merde et la pédagogie c'est de râler/gueuler. Bref, très peu pour moi, si je vole c'est pour me faire plaisir, pas pour subir les râleries d'un instructeur.

----------


## Jokletox

> En plus j'ai trouvé qu'il y avait chez les instructeurs le syndrome "profs de ski" : ils ont une façon de faire qui leur est propre et si c'est pas fait comme ça c'est de la merde et la pédagogie c'est de râler/gueuler. Bref, très peu pour moi, si je vole c'est pour me faire plaisir, pas pour subir les râleries d'un instructeur.


Le mien était pilote dans le civil depuis 40 ans (18.000 heures de vol si je me souviens bien), il savait plutôt bien de quoi il parlait donc ça te mettait plus en confiance qu'avec un instructeur "pilote du dimanche" ^^ Et même si c'était un vieux râleur/grincheux façon "C'était mieux avant" il était cool, on se marrait bien et on parlait de tout (principalement d'aviation et de cul, en fait). Il m'avait même proposé de faire un vol aller-retour à Manchester en jump-seat sur A320, c'était génial  ::lol:: 

C'est sûr que si c'est pour te faire gueuler dessus à chaque vol ça doit calmer pas mal...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Clair, pour un loisir, c'est pas terrible....

Sinon ptite appli vraiment top :


https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=267529

Je l'ai testé hier soir, vraiment pratique pour l'UFC ou le CDU.

----------


## KuroNyra

Bon... J'ai tenté de maitriser le AIR/AIR et le RADAR du Mirage...
Non seulement le Mirage n'as pas détecté le jet qui est passé littéralement à côté de moi alors qu'il fonctionnait comme le disait le tuto...

Mais ensuite quand j'ai du jettison le fuel tank... Bah prout. Rien.

Cette avion ne m'aime pas.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> En fait vous avez déjà tous une expérience de vol réel ?


Un tour en Dauphin lors d'un événement porte-ouvertes. Sinon une fois en double commande au Castellet sur un Piper PA-28.

----------


## Aghora

> En fait vous avez déjà tous une expérience de vol réel ?


En passager en Alouette II ou Gazelle je sais plus.

----------


## Flappie

> Attention, ce code est là pour protéger votre PC ; en effet en laissant l'accès aux modules io et lfs un script malveillant pourrait facilement aller faire ce qu'il veut dans votre PC (prendre des fichiers et les envoyer à qqun sur le net par exemple). Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas le faire, mais que si on le fait il faut être très très vigilant(e) sur les missions qu'on charge et les scripts qu'elles embarquent.


Merci pour l'info !  ::): 




> En fait vous avez déjà tous une expérience de vol réel ?


Mon épouse m'a vu me faire progressivement avaler par LOMAC/FC1/FC2/DCS, alors elle a fini par m'offrir des baptêmes de pilotage : 

- Sur Bell 47 à Royan. Super expérience, même si on n'a pas volé sur la côte. Mon épouse a tout filmé. J'ai paumé l'appareil photo une semaine après...
- Sur Cessna en région parisienne. C'était sympa, d'autant qu'il y avait pas mal de nuages. A l'atterro, j'ai été un peu troublé par la force des turbulences, l'instructeur a préféré reprendre la main pour le touch-down.

J'ai préféré l'hélico, et de loin, mais c'est peut-être parce que c'était mon dépucelage.




> Sinon ptite appli vraiment top :
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/04/29/64f...d45b2f4.md.png


Joli ! Dommage, j'ai pas de tablette mais ça a l'air très pro.

----------


## Tugais

> Bon... J'ai tenté de maitriser le AIR/AIR et le RADAR du Mirage...
> Non seulement le Mirage n'as pas détecté le jet qui est passé littéralement à côté de moi alors qu'il fonctionnait comme le disait le tuto...
> 
> Mais ensuite quand j'ai du jettison le fuel tank... Bah prout. Rien.
> 
> Cette avion ne m'aime pas.


Si tu voles sur la stable, oublie le radar du Mirage. Il est aux fraises depuis le mois d'octobre/novembre et subit depuis deux semaines des corrections majeures pour le rendre de nouveau utilisable. Sur la dernière version de l'Open Beta, les choses vont déjà beaucoup mieux, il est presque de nouveau au point. Par contre, sachant qu'il n'y a pas eu de mise-à-jour de la stable depuis le mois de Décembre :x

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Merci pour l'info ! 
> 
> Joli ! Dommage, j'ai pas de tablette mais ça a l'air très pro.


Ca doit marcher aussi avec les téléphones Android. Faudra que je teste avec le panneau d'alerte pour voir tiens.

----------


## Flappie

Hmm... j'ai un téléphone normal (qui rentre dans ma poche, quoi). Pas sûr que ça soit plus facile qu'ingame.

Tiens, je viens de remarquer que je pouvais remplacer la carte du kneeboard de DCS par la mienne. Les fichiers sont accessibles très facilement.  ::):  Et je pense qu'il y a de bonnes chances que ça ne pète pas l'intégrité du jeu. A suivre...

----------


## war-p

Pour le kneeboard normalement, ça levé comme pour les skins  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Hmm... j'ai un téléphone normal (qui rentre dans ma poche, quoi). Pas sûr que ça soit plus facile qu'ingame.
> 
> Tiens, je viens de remarquer que je pouvais remplacer la carte du kneeboard de DCS par la mienne. Les fichiers sont accessibles très facilement.  Et je pense qu'il y a de bonnes chances que ça ne pète pas l'intégrité du jeu. A suivre...


D'ailleurs, au cas où, si tu ne connais pas :
http://www.dcskneeboardbuilder.com/

Très bon outil aussi ! Je l'utilisais beaucoup pour faire mes Kneeboard personnalisés avant d'utiliser ma tablette.

----------


## Flappie

Non, je ne connaissais pas, ça a l'air sympa. Je crois que CombatFlite fait ça aussi. Hélas, son auteur semble avoir de moins en moins de temps à consacrer à son app.

----------


## Qiou87

> Mais ensuite quand j'ai du jettison le fuel tank... Bah prout. Rien.


Tu es en train de comprendre pourquoi le mardi je vole sur F/A-18. Le Mirage est un bel avion, superbe à piloter, mais son radar actuellement est frustrant en stable. On verra si j'y reviens quand il sera mis à jour en stable. Bon et en l'absence de Datalink sur une mission comme mardi avec des tangos dans tous les azimuts bonne chance pour savoir où aller et qui attaquer ; pour ça je pense que le M2K n'est pas très adapté à ce style de mission "free for all", faut un truc plus scripté. C'est simplement pas un appareil de supériorité aérienne. Le jour où viendra peut-être la version -5, si c'est bien la version équipée du DL16, on s'en sortira bien mieux.

Pour ton fuel tank, la procédure de jettison est: master arm on - "RP" sélectionné sur ton PCA - Bouton de largage sélectif activé sur le PCA (le truc derrière un cache de sécurité à gauche du PCA en dessous du Master Arm) - Gâchette sur le manche pour libérer - remise du bouton de largage en sécurité. Chez moi ça marche en faisant ça en tout cas.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Tiens au fait, en parlant de Datalink, est-ce qu'il est possible de voir les autres appareils (autre que A-10c) sur le TAD de l'A-10c ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Théoriquement c'est possible, sauf que je crois que ça ne marche pas en multi actuellement.

----------


## FIVE-one

> Tu es en train de comprendre pourquoi le mardi je vole sur F/A-18. Le Mirage est un bel avion, superbe à piloter, mais son radar actuellement est frustrant en stable. On verra si j'y reviens quand il sera mis à jour en stable. Bon et en l'absence de Datalink sur une mission comme mardi avec des tangos dans tous les azimuts bonne chance pour savoir où aller et qui attaquer ; pour ça je pense que le M2K n'est pas très adapté à ce style de mission "free for all", faut un truc plus scripté. C'est simplement pas un appareil de supériorité aérienne. Le jour où viendra peut-être la version -5, si c'est bien la version équipée du DL16, on s'en sortira bien mieux.


C'est surtout qu'il a un train de retard par rapport aux autres chasseurs (pas de capa Fox 3, un Fox 1 avec les pattes pas très longues..., pas de L16 pour rien arranger)

On peut faire une vraie CAP avec, mais ça implique une discipline radio que mêmes les pros ont du mal à gérer, bosser uniquement au bullseye, avoir une très bonne maîtrise de l'engin pour toute la patrouille, préparer et briefer la mission avant pour avoir un CAP pattern propre... bref ce qu'on ne peut pas forcément faire/ne recherche pas sur un vol.

Pour info, une mission DCA/CAP c'est 3h de prep' minimum pour faire un truc correct dans la vraie vie pour 2 avions...
On pourrait tenter quelque chose sur un vol à plusieurs M2000 à l'avenir mais il faudrait driller le truc régulièrement pour avoir un truc fluide et efficace. 

Et c'est sans compter les bugs du M2KC sur la stable : hier soir, rien que pour passer le canon en air-sol et obtenir la mire correcte, il m'a fallu de l'aide pour surmonter les bugs d'interface.

----------


## war-p

> C'est surtout qu'il a un train de retard par rapport aux autres chasseurs (pas de capa Fox 3, un Fox 1 avec les pattes pas très longues..., pas de L16 pour rien arranger)
> 
> On peut faire une vraie CAP avec, mais ça implique une discipline radio que mêmes les pros ont du mal à gérer, bosser uniquement au bullseye, avoir une très bonne maîtrise de l'engin pour toute la patrouille, préparer et briefer la mission avant pour avoir un CAP pattern propre... bref ce qu'on ne peut pas forcément faire/ne recherche pas sur un vol.
> 
> Pour info, une mission DCA/CAP c'est 3h de prep' minimum pour faire un truc correct dans la vraie vie pour 2 avions...
> On pourrait tenter quelque chose sur un vol à plusieurs M2000 à l'avenir mais il faudrait driller le truc régulièrement pour avoir un truc fluide et efficace. 
> 
> Et c'est sans compter les bugs du M2KC sur la stable : hier soir, rien que pour passer le canon en air-sol et obtenir la mire correcte, il m'a fallu de l'aide pour surmonter les bugs d'interface.


C'est surtout que comme le dit Qiou, c'est un avion fait pour faire de l'interception, donc il faudrait qu'il soit "piloté" par un GCI qui aurait donc la SA, donc, normalement, pas besoin de L16 etc...

----------


## Mr Navette

Je vois pas ce qu'il a ce Radar on peut abâtre des F16 à 14 nautiques  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Je vois pas ce qu'il a ce Radar on peut abâtre des F16 à 14 nautiques


Par contre sur le FF je trouve qu'on a moins d'excuse en M2K, t'as un bouton (qui sert aussi au NWS) pour interroger et un beau "A" dans ton carré de verrouillage radar sur le HUD si c'est ami. Pas besoin de te demander si c'est un triangle losange carré rond bidule, A = Ami. En plus comme c'est du Fox1 t'as le temps d'annuler ton tir si jamais le mec gueule "buddyspike", suffit de délocker la cible et ton missile ira faire plouf quelque part.

Ca m'étonne cette histoire de A-10C, il a le datalink mais ne participe pas vraiment dans DCS? Donc un contact acquis par un A-10C n'est pas transmis aux autres appareils via datalink dans le jeu? Si y'a bien un appareil qui peut bénéficier de ce truc pour sa défense contre les interceptions, c'est bien lui...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est surtout que comme le dit Qiou, c'est un avion fait pour faire de l'interception, donc il faudrait qu'il soit "piloté" par un GCI qui aurait donc la SA, donc, normalement, pas besoin de L16 etc...


Oui, c'est l'idéal. L'écart de SA est monumental par rapport à un jet plus moderne dans DCS. Si on avait un Awacs humain, ce serait beaucoup plus équilibré au niveau de la CAP pour les M2K, mais apparemment on est pas assez disciplinés et ça fait peur aux candidats GCI.  ::ninja::

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ca m'étonne cette histoire de A-10C, il a le datalink mais ne participe pas vraiment dans DCS? Donc un contact acquis par un A-10C n'est pas transmis aux autres appareils via datalink dans le jeu? Si y'a bien un appareil qui peut bénéficier de ce truc pour sa défense contre les interceptions, c'est bien lui...


Le A-10C est équipé SDL (EPLRS), ce n'est pas de la L16 (MIDS/JTIDS).
Dans le monde réel il existe une passerelle pour traduire les messages de l'un vers l'autre, mais il faut une unité C2 pour le faire (= AWACS pour DCS).
Dans DCS, je crois me souvenir que ca fonctionne avec les IA, mais pas en multi. Ca doit faire partie de la refonte des datalinks j'imagine.

----------


## Flappie

> Par contre sur le FF je trouve qu'on a moins d'excuse en M2K, t'as un bouton (qui sert aussi au NWS) pour interroger et un beau "A" dans ton carré de verrouillage radar sur le HUD si c'est ami.


En parlant de ça, j'aimerais bien comprendre comment font tous ces utilisateus du F/A-18C pour faire du blue-on-blue. En dehors de la page SA qui, je l'ai bien compris, affiche régulièrement des vols bleus en tant que rouge, n'y a-t-il pas sur cet appareil un bouton qui permet de vérifier l'IFF de la cible lockée ? On a ça sur le Tomcat, qui date tout de même de 1974, et je checke systématiquement.




> Si on avait un Awacs humain, ce serait beaucoup plus équilibré au niveau de la CAP pour les M2K, mais apparemment on est pas assez disciplinés et ça fait peur aux candidats GCI.


La charrue, les boeufs, tout ça. Commençons pas bien gérer nos comms SRS, on verra ensuite pour un GCI humain.  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Le A-10C est équipé SDL (EPLRS), ce n'est pas de la L16 (MIDS/JTIDS).
> Dans le monde réel il existe une passerelle pour traduire les messages de l'un vers l'autre, mais il faut une unité C2 pour le faire (= AWACS pour DCS).
> Dans DCS, je crois me souvenir que ca fonctionne avec les IA, mais pas en multi. Ca doit faire partie de la refonte des datalinks j'imagine.


Alors je vais sur Google pour EPLRS et il me dit que ce système "résiste aux confitures*". Balaise!  ::lol:: 

Merci pour la clarification, j'avais pas fait attention. J'adore le principe du A-10C mais j'ai pas trouvé le courage de l'essayer, la difficulté/complexité des systèmes me fait bien trop peur. J'ai déjà un F/A-18 si je veux me taper des pages de menus et des systèmes d'acquisition complexes. N'empêche, dommage que nos phacochères communiquent pas avec les autres dans DCS.

_*jam-resistant évidemment_

----------


## ze_droopy

> En parlant de ça, j'aimerais bien comprendre comment font tous ces utilisateus du F/A-18C pour faire du blue-on-blue. En dehors de la page SA qui, je l'ai bien compris, affiche régulièrement des vols bleus en tant que rouge, n'y a-t-il pas sur cet appareil un bouton qui permet de vérifier l'IFF de la cible lockée ? On a ça sur le Tomcat, qui date tout de même de 1974, et je checke systématiquement.


Ca vient du fonctionnement du radar. Pour l'instant, tu vérifies l'IFF grâce au Latent-TWS, en laissant ton curseur sur l'écho. Le problème, c'est que ton radar continue de balayer, et quand tu veux passer en STT, le radar accroche la première cible qui passe dans le pinceau... qui n'est pas toujours celle que tu interrogeais IFF.
Ca devrait être bien plus facile une fois le TWS disponible, comme le F14.

----------


## Flappie

> Alors je vais sur Google pour EPLRS et il me dit que ce système "résiste aux confitures*". Balaise!


Ils n'ont rien inventé !  :^_^:

----------


## Qiou87

> En parlant de ça, j'aimerais bien comprendre comment font tous ces utilisateus du F/A-18C pour faire du blue-on-blue. En dehors de la page SA qui, je l'ai bien compris, affiche régulièrement des vols bleus en tant que rouge, n'y a-t-il pas sur cet appareil un bouton qui permet de vérifier l'IFF de la cible lockée ? On a ça sur le Tomcat, qui date tout de même de 1974, et je checke systématiquement.


Je peux pas te dire. J'ai fait du blue-on-IA-blue mardi, mais c'était un tanker qui volait au milieu de deux F-5 ennemis et j'avais aucun allié dans la zone déclaré au DL et ne répondait pas IFF. Dans le doute si y'avait eu du vert sur mon SA j'aurai pas tiré mais là j'étais sûr du truc. Blue-on-blue sur d'autres joueurs, entre la page SA et l'IFF dans le HUD (oui oui, y'en a un avec une symbologie assez claire, pareil que ton Tomcat tu appuies et ça change le symbole), je ne sais pas non plus. Je pense pas que ce soit un souci de matériel mais plus de discipline à acquérir (je locke = je vérifie que j'ai bien lock ce qu'il faut).

En BVR par ex j'ai souvent ce coquin d'Hornet qui m'accroche autre chose que ce que je lui dis sur le radar, parce qu'il y a un autre avion un peu plus loin sur le même axe par exemple. Ca m'est arrivé que je visais un ennemi mais qu'il lockait systématiquement un allié derrière. Ce qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille c'est le range qui collait pas avec ce que je voyais sur le radar...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Merci pour la clarification, j'avais pas fait attention. J'adore le principe du A-10C mais j'ai pas trouvé le courage de l'essayer, la difficulté/complexité des systèmes me fait bien trop peur.


 En fait une fois passé la compréhension des fonction du hotas c'est certainement l'appareil le plus intuitif qui soit. À l'époque au début aussi j'avais l'impression que c'était insurmontable, bien trop compliqué. Puis je m'y suis mis, j'ai compris, et c'était génial.

 Cet appareil est fou, toujours inégalé sur DCS que ca soit par sa fidélité, sa profondeur, son ergonomie. Régulièrement je me relance une mission en A10C, les réflexes reviennent immédiatement tant c'est intuitif, et en CAS tu es d'une efficacité incroyable.

 Le link des A10C marche bien entre eux en tout cas : non seulement ils se voient mais peuvent partager des cibles, des POI...

----------


## Mr Navette

Malheureusement pour le pauvre Ranger pas de A dans le carré ni de double barre en hard lock iff... Sachant que j'ai quand même mit 20-30 sec de poussé pour arriver à mac 1.xx dans ses 4h , dans cette petite minute personne n'a gueulé, la target avec deux missiles au cul qui reste en ligne droite moi j'y ai vu une IA, iff défaillant ou pas, pas de contact global d'un f16 face à moi via le "datalink". Ce n'est donc pas le problème des pilotes ou des appareils, le problème ce sont des devs qui préfèrent modéliser une feature inutile plutot que d'aller à l'essentiel.


Bref c'est sympa de partir à l'arrache sans se coordonné mais faut pas venir raler quand ça tk... Pareil à la radio aucunne annonce de cap, personne n'annonce ses cibles, très peu annonces un tir missile. Difficile de faire le trie avec le radar du mirage.



Petit point qui m'a bien gonflé, quand on remonte la piste c'est pas en plein milieu (Avis aux pilotes de A10) ! Surtout quand t'as un mirage avec 1 minute de carburant qui s'annonce en finale...  :tired: 


Moi je vous ai vu comme ça mardi soir  ::|:

----------


## Flappie

> En BVR par ex j'ai souvent ce coquin d'Hornet qui m'accroche autre chose que ce que je lui dis sur le radar, parce qu'il y a un autre avion un peu plus loin sur le même axe par exemple. Ca m'est arrivé que je visais un ennemi mais qu'il lockait systématiquement un allié derrière. Ce qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille c'est le range qui collait pas avec ce que je voyais sur le radar...


En Tomcat, ça se passe comme ceci :

1. Sélectionner un contact radar sur le TID (ce n'est un pas un lock).
2. Checker l'IFF de l'écho sélectionné : si aucun "*=*" ne s'affiche au centre du DDD au bout de 1-2 secondes, il s'agit d'un ennemi.
3. Locker la cible et tirer.

Y a-t-il dans le Hornet une vue similaire au TID du Tomcat qui permet de pré-selectionner un contact radar avant de le locker ?


@MrNavette : Un message passe toujours mieux avec un peu de diplomatie.

----------


## ze_droopy

> En Tomcat, ça se passe comme ceci :
> 
> 1. Sélectionner un contact radar sur le TID (ce n'est un pas un lock).
> 2. Checker l'IFF de l'écho sélectionné : si aucun "*=*" ne s'affiche au centre du DDD au bout de 1-2 secondes, il s'agit d'un ennemi.
> 3. Locker la cible et tirer.
> 
> Y a-t-il dans le Hornet une vue similaire au TID du Tomcat qui permet de pré-selectionner un contact radar avant de le locker ?


Il y aura quand le radar aura son mode TWS. On pourra alors faire ce que tu fais en F-14.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> .... Régulièrement je me relance une mission en A10C, les réflexes reviennent immédiatement tant c'est intuitif, et en CAS tu es d'une efficacité incroyable.


Quand la CAP est là, c'est clair  ::P:  (Oui c'était gratuit, j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher  ::ninja:: ). Cela dit, Dusty/Droopy a quand même shooté un MIG-31 au Fox 2...




> Le link des A10C marche bien entre eux en tout cas : non seulement ils se voient mais peuvent partager des cibles, des POI...


Hyper pratique, carrément. On a fait comme ça Mardi soir, c'était franchement top. Dusty cherchait la cible, boum, partage, boum, le TGP qui se lock dessus, verrouillage mav, tir........ Bon après on a tapé à côté sur notre 1ère passe mais c'était super efficace !

D'ailleurs tiens Droopy, tu sais pourquoi notre 1er tir respectif a foiré ? On a tiré trop bas et le missile a pris un immeuble ou autre chose ? Sur le TacView, on ne voit pas vraiment la cause. A la 2nd passe, pas eu de souci.

----------


## ze_droopy

> D'ailleurs tiens Droopy, tu sais pourquoi notre 1er tir respectif a foiré ? On a tiré trop bas et le missile a pris un immeuble ou autre chose ? Sur le TacView, on ne voit pas vraiment la cause. A la 2nd passe, pas eu de souci.


On l'a tiré en portée max, et vu que l'on était très bas, je pense qu'il lui a manqué quelques dizaines de mètres pour atteindre la cible (il a cramé du propulseur pour monter).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Oukaye, je comprend mieux.

----------


## Bopnc

Petite question pour les connaisseurs : il y a un site de référence pour récupérer des missions multi de DCS ? 
Je vais initier des copains au Mirage 2000 demain, mais j'aimerais mixer mes missions basiques d’entraînements avec des missions plus consistantes de la communauté. Je suis bien allé voir dans la partie "download" du site DCS, mais qu'a qu'une poignée de missions, et quasi toutes en espagnol. 

Vous trouvez ça où vous, quand vous voulez jouer ?

----------


## FIVE-one

> C'est surtout que comme le dit Qiou, c'est un avion fait pour faire de l'interception, donc il faudrait qu'il soit "piloté" par un GCI qui aurait donc la SA, donc, normalement, pas besoin de L16 etc...


Il est aussi supposé faire de la supériorité aérienne. Qu'ils soient -5 ou C
Quelle que soit la plateforme on est censé bosser avec un GCI (au pire) ou un AWACS.
La L16 est un "plus", même si aujourd'hui c'est un "no go" si on ne l'a pas en ops.




> La charrue, les boeufs, tout ça. Commençons pas bien gérer nos comms SRS, on verra ensuite pour un GCI humain.


+1

----------


## Mr Navette

J'aimerais comprendre quand vous parlez de L16 ça fait référence à quoi ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'aimerais comprendre quand vous parlez de L16 ça fait référence à quoi ?


La liaison 16

----------


## FIVE-one

En quelques mots c'est une transmission de donnée (on parle de "TD") qui met en réseau les chasseurs l'utilisant et résistante au brouillage/intrusion.

Elle fournit aux appareils sur le réseau (à condition d'être à portée) la situation aérienne, les cibles, les destinations, de donner des ordres (depuis AWACS vers chasseur notamment) et permet même de filer une désignation d'objectif (DO) à un autre chasseur/système sol-air pour qu'il tire dessus. Tu vois qui tire sur qui, les missiles en l'air,...
Tu peux te permettre d'évoluer radar éteint, récupérer la DO externe et taffer en toute discrétion et en sachant en live qui est qui.

Et je n'évoque que les 1ers trucs qui me viennent en tête. Bref, ca transforme n'importe quelle plate-forme en machine à tuer. (ou en "machine à SA")

----------


## Mr Navette

Ok ! Merci j'approfondirais ça  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Petite question pour les connaisseurs : il y a un site de référence pour récupérer des missions multi de DCS ? 
> Je vais initier des copains au Mirage 2000 demain, mais j'aimerais mixer mes missions basiques d’entraînements avec des missions plus consistantes de la communauté. Je suis bien allé voir dans la partie "download" du site DCS, mais qu'a qu'une poignée de missions, et quasi toutes en espagnol. 
> 
> Vous trouvez ça où vous, quand vous voulez jouer ?


Il existe un VIEUX site qui était à une époque la référence : LockOnFiles. Mais comme son nom l'indique, il date de l'époque LockOn (2003). Il a été mis à jour depuis mais je le trouve indigeste au possible. A une époque, j'avais envisagé de monter un site concurrent, mais je n'étais pas assez motivé.

Mes 2 principales sources, pour les missions qu'on ne conçoit pas nous-même, sont : 
-la section DCS User Files sur le site officiel, avec son moteur de recherche aux fraises
-la section Missions and Campaigns du forum officiel d'ED





> Il y aura quand le radar aura son mode TWS. On pourra alors faire ce que tu fais en F-14.


OK, je comprends mieux les teamkills en Hornet, maintenant.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Faut voler en F16  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Il a eu le TWS avant le Hornet ? J'avoue que je n'arrive plus à suivre. Je pensais qu'ils devaient l'avoir en même temps.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Il a eu le TWS avant le Hornet ? J'avoue que je n'arrive plus à suivre. Je pensais qu'ils devaient l'avoir en même temps.


Je me rappelle plus mais en tout cas je sais que tu peux interroger l'IFF soit du contact que tu survoles, soit de ceux détectés.

----------


## FIVE-one

> Il a eu le TWS avant le Hornet ? J'avoue que je n'arrive plus à suivre. Je pensais qu'ils devaient l'avoir en même temps.


J'avoue que je suis assez surpris d'apprendre que le Hornet soit sans TWS. Ca me parait aussi cocasse que proposer à la vente un avion sans ses missiles.

----------


## Ranger 28

> Je vois pas ce qu'il a ce Radar on peut abâtre des F16 à 14 nautiques



Surtout quand le f-16 vole tranquille en ligne droite...
Attends un peu que je perde "accidentellement" un 120c  ::siffle:: , on verra si t'es doué pour les break  :Cigare:

----------


## Empnicolas

> En parlant de ça, j'aimerais bien comprendre comment font tous ces utilisateus du F/A-18C pour faire du blue-on-blue. En dehors de la page SA qui, je l'ai bien compris, affiche régulièrement des vols bleus en tant que rouge, n'y a-t-il pas sur cet appareil un bouton qui permet de vérifier l'IFF de la cible lockée ? On a ça sur le Tomcat, qui date tout de même de 1974, et je checke systématiquement.


Je sais que certains vont pas forcement le prendre mais je pense qu'une partie des joueurs qui volent en F-18 ont une maîtrise faible de leur appareil et son archi dépendant du data-link. 
Il n'y a qu'a voir les questions que l'on a pour savoir si c'est un allié/adversaire ou la panique de certains quand on avait une mission sans Awacs.
Pas mal de gens ne connaissent par forcement l'interrogateur IFF sur le F-18, surtout que l'on ai passé d'un IFF au début ou si tu avais un carré ou un losange (ou carré incliné de 90°) tu avais soit un ennemi soit un allié à un interrogateur IFF puis au Datalink.




Il y a aussi que l'ergonomie du F-18 est complètement nulle. Pour avoir du faire de la CAP en F-18 et en F-16 avec des joueurs ayant pas forcement d'IFF "fonctionnel", la lecture de l'interrogation IFF est bien plus facile sur le F-16: possibilité d'interrogé tout les contacts sur l’écran radar et contact allié entouré en vert.





> Ca vient du fonctionnement du radar. Pour l'instant, tu vérifies l'IFF grâce au Latent-TWS, en laissant ton curseur sur l'écho. Le problème, c'est que ton radar continue de balayer, et quand tu veux passer en STT, le radar accroche la première cible qui passe dans le pinceau... qui n'est pas toujours celle que tu interrogeais IFF.
> Ca devrait être bien plus facile une fois le TWS disponible, comme le F14.


Le F-18 a le TWS (en tout cas la possiblité de lancer des fox-3 sur plusieurs cibles à la fois)

----------


## Olis

Bon, je me suis mis au F-18, je viens de faire tout les training de vol (y compris le p-a), demain j'attaque les armes, les MFD cougar apporte vraiment un plus sur ce type d'avion.

----------


## Ranger 28

Pour ce qui est de l'awacs humain, j'y ai joué un peu hier soir et j'ai trouvé ça assez marrant. Ceci dit, on était en petit comité.
Néanmoins, je pense que je m'y collerai un peu tous les soirs histoire de voir si j'accroche et acquérir le vocabulaire et les réflexes qui me manquent. Dans le même temps, on peut en profiter pour se familiariser de plus en plus à SRS.
A voir ...

----------


## Mr Navette

> Surtout quand le f-16 vole tranquille en ligne droite...
> Attends un peu que je perde "accidentellement" un 120c , on verra si t'es doué pour les break


 :^_^:  Eheh ! Avec les bugs du mirage j'ai certains départ missile qui ne sonnent même pas alors oui.

Ca sera le challenge de fin de session le mardi soir  ::lol::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Eheh ! Avec les bugs du mirage j'ai certains départ missile qui ne sonnent même pas alors oui.
> 
> Ca sera le challenge de fin de session le mardi soir


Attention les détecteurs de départ de missile ne sont pas sur toute une sphère sur le mirage 2000 mais sur un angle de 120° vers l'avant de mémoire (et mis au niveau des pilonnes des Magic).

----------


## Ranger 28

> Attention les detecteur de départ de missile ne sont pas sur toute une sphère sur le mirage 2000 mais sur un angle de 120° vers l'avant de mémoire (et mis au niveau des pilonnes des Magic).


Sur tous les avions il y a un paquet "d'angles morts" pour les détecteurs de départ. Aucun ne couvre une sphère parfaite.

En ce qui concerne les iff foireux, on est bien loti aussi avec le F-16. Aucun avion IA ne me sort en vert. Tous restent rouges, et ce, quel que soit mon mode radar. TWS ou RWS. Ils ont du boulot là dessus aussi chez ED...; Quoique, ça doit être prévu au calendrier dans les projets à long terme...

----------


## Empnicolas

> Sur tous les avions il y a un paquet "d'angles morts" pour les détecteurs de départ. Aucun ne couvre une sphère parfaite.


Je crois que l'A-10C à un détecteur de missile sur 360° (peut être pas réaliste) mais à confirmer.

----------


## Mr Navette

> Attention les détecteurs de départ de missile ne sont pas sur toute une sphère sur le mirage 2000 mais sur un angle de 120° vers l'avant de mémoire (et mis au niveau des pilonnes des Magic).


Ah ok merci, mais justement j'entends les départ sol air, mais certains départs air air à 20-30 nautiques ne sonnent pas certaines fois. Faut que je regarde plus précisément dans la doc may be.

----------


## ze_droopy

> JLe F-18 a le TWS (en tout cas la possiblité de lancer des fox-3 sur plusieurs cibles à la fois)


Come dit précédemment, c'est du L-TWS pour l'instant. Le fonctionnement au moment de passer en STT est different du TWS (cf. plus haut).

----------


## Empnicolas

> Come dit précédemment, c'est du L-TWS pour l'instant. Le fonctionnement au moment de passer en STT est different du TWS (cf. plus haut).


Ok, je viens de regarder la différence car je connaissais pas la différence donc le L-TWS c'est: "LTWS, or Latent TWS is a mode in the Hornet that is a blend of RWS and TWS. While in RWS with LTWS boxed, the radar will essentially perform TWS in the background. Radar contacts will still show up as bricks on the screen, however the radar is also creating tracks for what it considers the eight highest priority contacts it can see. As you can then quickly check the information about the contact (mach, altitude, heading) by hovering your cursor over it. You can also rapidly cycle between available tracks by hitting the “undesignated” button." (https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...82&postcount=8) donc un TWS avec 8 cibles lockées en STT (enfin approchant, mais c'est l'idée quio compte).

----------


## davidmontpellier

> En Tomcat, ça se passe comme ceci :
> 
> 1. Sélectionner un contact radar sur le TID (ce n'est un pas un lock).
> 2. Checker l'IFF de l'écho sélectionné : si aucun "*=*" ne s'affiche au centre du DDD au bout de 1-2 secondes, il s'agit d'un ennemi.
> 3. Locker la cible et tirer.
> 
> Y a-t-il dans le Hornet une vue similaire au TID du Tomcat qui permet de pré-selectionner un contact radar avant de le locker ?


Si ça peut aider sur F18 une fois que tu as locké ta cible tu peux l'interroger avec le bouton "sensor control switch - depress". 
Je crois que ce bouton n'est pas mappé par défault.

----------


## FIVE-one

> Je crois que l'A-10C à un détecteur de missile sur 360° (peut être pas réaliste) mais à confirmer.


Il est bien à 360°. Mais vu la lenteur et la mission de l'engin, c'est pas de trop pour se défendre.




> Ah ok merci, mais justement j'entends les départ sol air, mais certains départs air air à 20-30 nautiques ne sonnent pas certaines fois. Faut que je regarde plus précisément dans la doc may be.


A 20/30Nm ca fait loin pour un DDM. Pas étonnant que tu ne les aies pas.
Il te reste que le RWR pour savoir si tu es spiké. Pour un Fox 3 "inch allah".

----------


## ze_droopy

> Il a eu le TWS avant le Hornet ? J'avoue que je n'arrive plus à suivre. Je pensais qu'ils devaient l'avoir en même temps.


En regardant les changelog, le F-18 a eu le TWS en décembre apparement...
Ok, je ne suis vraiment pas à la page. Jamais essayé.

----------


## partizan

Je vais défendre mon 2KC bien aimé : il n'est pas fait pour une soirée free for all comme mardi dernier. 
C'est un appareil qui s'utilise à minima en paire. Et là, bien mené, c'est léthal.

Les F14/16/18 avec leur TID/L16 peuvent se permettre ce que des 2000-C ne pourront jamais faire. 
Cela oblige a être plus efficient.

Vous savez on a pas de pétrole mais...  :^_^:

----------


## Tugais

> [...]Vous savez on a pas de pétrole mais...


On a le meilleur Fox 1 du jeu  :Cigare:

----------


## Qiou87

> En regardant les changelog, le F-18 a eu le TWS en décembre apparement...
> Ok, je ne suis vraiment pas à la page. Jamais essayé.


J’osais rien dire mais ce que tu décrivais (identifier les targets au radar sans les lock), je le fais déjà et j’avais peur de passer pour un idiot. Donc c’est bien ça le TWS fonctionne, ça me rassure je suis pas fou!

----------


## ze_droopy

> J’osais rien dire mais ce que tu décrivais (identifier les targets au radar sans les lock), je le fais déjà et j’avais peur de passer pour un idiot. Donc c’est bien ça le TWS fonctionne, ça me rassure je suis pas fou!


Identifier les echos sans les verrouiller, tu le fait au LTWS (donc RWS), si tu n'as pas changé le mode radar par défaut.
Ne sachant pas que le TWS était implémenté, je n'ai pas encore essayer de changer le mode radar.

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour toutes ces explications, mais si le F/A-18C a bien un mode L-TWS, comment expliquez-vous que certains appareils OTAN apparaissent en rouge sur le radar du Hornet ? Êtes-vous tous d'accord sur ce point ?
J'ai souvent entendu que les Harrier était vus rouges par exemple. J'aimerais bien tester tout ça avec un ou deux pilotes de Hornet. Vous avez des dispos ce weekend en début d'aprem ?

----------


## Bacab

> Merci pour toutes ces explications, mais si le F/A-18C a bien un mode L-TWS, comment expliquez-vous que certains appareils OTAN apparaissent en rouge sur le radar du Hornet ? Êtes-vous tous d'accord sur ce point ?
> J'ai souvent entendu que les Harrier était vus rouges par exemple. J'aimerais bien tester tout ça avec un ou deux pilotes de Hornet. Vous avez des dispos ce weekend en début d'aprem ?


Tu veux vraiment servir de cible à des F-18 en goguette ?  ::):

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Merci pour toutes ces explications, mais si le F/A-18C a bien un mode L-TWS, comment expliquez-vous que certains appareils OTAN apparaissent en rouge sur le radar du Hornet ? Êtes-vous tous d'accord sur ce point ?
> J'ai souvent entendu que les Harrier était vus rouges par exemple. J'aimerais bien tester tout ça avec un ou deux pilotes de Hornet. Vous avez des dispos ce weekend en début d'aprem ?


On est sur le TS ce soir si tu veux.
Je suis en congé pour une semaine. Dispo qd tu veux.

----------


## Flappie

Je ne suis pas dispo ce soir, sinon tu penses bien que je serais déjà sur le TS.  :;): 

@Bacab : Oui, je le veux.

----------


## Tophe33

Bonsoir,

je continue mon apprentissage du F18, et je voulais partager (désolé si vous le saviez déjà)

en déclarant un waypoint comme point de référence (genre bulleye), ce point reste affiché en permanence sur la page SA, et on connait toujours le cap et la distance du pointeur du TDC par rapport à cette référence.

comme je constate que la CAP cherche a s'organiser, elle pourrait regarder au même endroit au même moment (plus efficace que des suppositions de cap et distance).






merci et à bientôt   :;): 

PS : je viens d'essayer le Mirage 2000 sait aussi faire

----------


## Empnicolas

Merci de me dire qui sera présent mardi pour la mission avec les vieux chalumeaux (carte Normandie + WW2 Asset).
Pour le moment j'ai:



> Flappie (Mi-8)
> plon (Huey)
> Tux (F-5)
> Qiou (F-5)
> JanSolo (Huey)
> JimJim (F-86)
> Ranger (F-5 ou F-86)
> KuroNyra (MiG-15)
> Dusty (hélico ou F-5 si pas d'hélico)
> ...

----------


## Flappie

Je profite de cet appel pour rappeler que si vous souhaitez voler avec nous ce mardi, il vous faut impérativement installer sur votre DCS "stable"/release :

*la map Normandy 1944
les WWII assets*

Tout ça pèse 18 Go une fois installé.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Merci de me dire qui sera présent mardi pour la mission avec les vieux chalumeaux (carte Normandie + WW2 Asset).
> Pour le moment j'ai:


David en F-5

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Mirabelle en F5 !

----------


## partizan

Mi8 ou huey

----------


## Ranger 28

Deuxième soirée à faire l'awacs avec SRS, mais cette fois, soirée complète. Ben plus ça va,plus ça me plaît.
Bon, ok hier on était que 6. 3 CAP, 2 CAS et moi. A tester avec plus de monde, mais je trouve que ça permet de beaucoup mieux gérer les groupes et organiser la couverture de la CAS.
A confirmer avec plus de joueurs.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Deuxième soirée à faire l'awacs avec SRS, mais cette fois, soirée complète. Ben plus ça va,plus ça me plaît.
> Bon, ok hier on était que 6. 3 CAP, 2 CAS et moi. A tester avec plus de monde, mais je trouve que ça permet de beaucoup mieux gérer les groupes et organiser la couverture de la CAS.
> A confirmer avec plus de joueurs.


Tu le fais avec lotatc, CA, ou juste spectateur?

----------


## Ranger 28

Pour le moment juste en mode "maitre de jeu" en vue map. J'ai rien d'autre sous la main

----------


## Flappie

J'ai préparé une mission-test pour vérifier cette histoire d'avion OTAN vu "rouge" par les Hornet. J'aurais maintenant besoin d'un canard qui affirme que "le Harrier est tout le temps vu rouge" et d'un autre qui clame que "le Hornet sait reconnaître les bleus des rouges quand on l'utilise correctement".

Viendez maintenant sur le TS ! (4 Hornet max)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Plop !

Me suis fait un trip avec un skin A-10C CPC  ::): 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MwZ...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Jimjim13

Trop classe !!!!! ^^

----------


## Ranger 28

Excellent !!!! :Cigare:

----------


## Flappie

Joli ! Il va falloir qu'on mette au point un serveur OvGME.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Si vous êtes sages, j'essaye de faire pareil pour les appareils de Mardi.

----------


## Flappie

Lilian m'a permis de tester cette histoire de soi-disant "Harrier vu rouge" à bord du Hornet. Merci Lilian.  ::): 

*Bilan avec le datalink ON :*

Le Harrier apparait bien *en vert sur la SA*
Quand on le verrouille, il passe en jaune sur la SA, et le HUD du Hornet affiche bien le *symbole friendly* au-dessus de l'appareil.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Joli ! Il va falloir qu'on mette au point un serveur OvGME.


S'il s'agit juste de fournir un espace de stockage accessible aux canards, je peux faire ça.

----------


## Flappie

Ah, cool.  ::):  Je viens de regarder comment on faisait, ça a l'air très simple. Je t'envoie un MP.

----------


## Bopnc

> Il existe un VIEUX site qui était à une époque la référence : LockOnFiles. Mais comme son nom l'indique, il date de l'époque LockOn (2003). Il a été mis à jour depuis mais je le trouve indigeste au possible. A une époque, j'avais envisagé de monter un site concurrent, mais je n'étais pas assez motivé.
> 
> Mes 2 principales sources, pour les missions qu'on ne conçoit pas nous-même, sont : 
> -la section DCS User Files sur le site officiel, avec son moteur de recherche aux fraises
> -la section Missions and Campaigns du forum officiel d'ED


Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, je suis allé fouiller un peu tout ça.  :;): 
Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas d'outils plus pratique pour partager et récupérer les missions, j'ai trouvé très peu de scénarios en Mirage 2000. C'est fou le travail existant qui doit tomber dans l'oubli à cause d'un mauvais référencement.  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

> C'est fou le travail existant qui doit tomber dans l'oubli à cause d'un mauvais référencement.


D'où l'idée de monter un site tout neuf, mais j'ai franchement plus le temps.

----------


## Flappie

A tous les canards qui veulent voler sur DCS avec leurs belles couleurs, Dusty vient de monter un partage OvGME. Pendant que je prépare une page wiki pour expliquer comment se servir de ce soft, je vous propose de m'envoyer en MP un lien vers vos livrées favorites, qu'il s'agisse des vôtres ou de livrées trouvées ailleurs.

----------


## ze_droopy

Plus facile encore, mettez vos Mods compatibles OvGME ici.

----------


## Ranger 28

J'ai une bibliothèque de livrées bien remplie, mais comment savoir si elles sont compatibles OVGME ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai une bibliothèque de livrées bien remplie, mais comment savoir si elles sont compatibles OVGME ?


Si elles sont zippées, mets-les au même endroit, je m'en occuperai.

----------


## Ranger 28

C'est parti pour une fournée de skins F-16^^

----------


## Liliann

> Coin


De rien, on omettra l'incident du Aim-9  ::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

En même temps, c'est moi qui t'ai donné le go.  :Sweat:

----------


## ze_droopy

Repository Canards pour OvGME: zedroopy.net/BAF/ovgme/Canards
Pas encore eu le temps de transformer les livrées de Ranger.

----------


## Jimjim13

Chez moi le lien ne marche pas  ::P: 
Ça marque: 
_Not Found
The requested URL was not found on this server.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request._ 

Vu l’heure où tu as envoyé le post c’est peut être normal, tu as pas du finir ^^

----------


## partizan

C’est le lien du repository vers lequel OvGME doit pointer j’imagine.

----------


## Flappie

@Dusty : Merci, ça fonctione.  ::): 

@Tous : Je prépare un wiki sur OvGME. On va enfin voir nos livrées respectives.

@Raleurs : Tout comme SRS, OvGME n'est en rien obligatoire.

----------


## Flappie

Voici le guide pour OvGME : http://wiki.zedroopy.net/doku.php?id=ovgme

Si vous avez quelque souci que ce soit, envoyez un MP à moi ou à Dusty/ze_droopy.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

top le wiki ! Tu devrais aussi mettre un p'tit chapitre sur comment faire pour en mettre à dispo ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> top le wiki ! Tu devrais aussi mettre un p'tit chapitre sur comment faire pour en mettre à dispo ?


Je préfère ne pas mettre un lien DB sur un site public, au risque de voir le sus-DB exploser...

De plus, le lien n'est là que pour la fournée initiale, les autres se feront au coup par coup.

----------


## Flappie

A ce propos, tu veux que je vire le lien vers le repository OvGME ou je l'y laisse ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> A ce propos, tu veux que je vire le lien vers le repository OvGME ou je l'y laisse ?


Non ça y'a pas de soucis, c'est en lecture seule.

----------


## Jimjim13

Merci pour le tuto ^^

----------


## Flappie

> Non ça y'a pas de soucis, c'est en lecture seule.


Vi, mais je parlais de la bande passante.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Vi, mais je parlais de la bande passante.


C'est un serveur externe partagé, ça sera régulé par le provider si besoin.

----------


## Ranger 28

> Repository Canards pour OvGME: zedroopy.net/BAF/ovgme/Canards
> Pas encore eu le temps de transformer les livrées de Ranger.


Faut dire que je t'ai un peu spammé. Entre celles du F-16 et celles du 2000.  :WTF: 
Pour les f-15 et f-14, j'attends un peu ou j'envoie ?  ::trollface:: 


Pour ce qui est de l'AWACS humain, quelqu'un connait-il bien LotAtc  et serait-il dispo pour m'en parler un peu ?

----------


## davidmontpellier

Je partage un problème que j'ai eu hier soir sur le serveur de sen.

Normalement en vol ma carte graphique (partie 3D) est quasiment tout le temps à 100%.
Mais hier après avoir décolé le graphe d'utilisation de la carte graphique faisait des sauts:

Cela se traduisait par des sacades et des graphismes dégradés. :Gerbe: 

J'ai redémarrer le PC sans amélioration.
J'ai essayé en vol libre et là je n'avais pas de soucis. Uniquement le mode multijoueur produisait cette dégradation.

La raison:
- Hier après midi j'ai mis à jour mon driver de carte graphique de la version 442.50 a 445.87.
- Je suis repassé en version précédente et c'est revenu à la normale. ::): 

je me suis aidé du post suivant sur le forum eagle dynamic: https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=263428&page=30



Ils font références à des problèmes de performance lorsqu'on affiche le SA. Je crois que Kilou avait ce problème il y a deux semaines.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Pour les f-15 et f-14, j'attends un peu ou j'envoie ?


Balance tout maintenant, je le ferai quand j'aurai le temps.




> Pour ce qui est de l'AWACS humain, quelqu'un connait-il bien LotAtc  et serait-il dispo pour m'en parler un peu ?


J'ai "un peu" d'expérience dans les visus tactiques, un peu moins en contrôle, et pas du tout sur lotatc... Tout dépend de tes questions  :;):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je partage un problème que j'ai eu hier soir sur le serveur de sen.
> 
> Normalement en vol ma carte graphique (partie 3D) est quasiment tout le temps à 100%.
> Mais hier après avoir décolé le graphe d'utilisation de la carte graphique faisait des sauts:
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/05/02/339...732c5c5c97.png
> Cela se traduisait par des sacades et des graphismes dégradés.
> 
> J'ai redémarrer le PC sans amélioration.
> J'ai essayé en vol libre et là je n'avais pas de soucis. Uniquement le mode multijoueur produisait cette dégradation.
> ...


Merci pour le retour d'expérience David, ça peut être utile.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Faut dire que je t'ai un peu spammé. Entre celles du F-16 et celles du 2000. 
> Pour les f-15 et f-14, j'attends un peu ou j'envoie ? 
> 
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'AWACS humain, quelqu'un connait-il bien LotAtc  et serait-il dispo pour m'en parler un peu ?


Si tu veux jouer avec pour tester, j'ai une licence, je peux te la "prêter" pour voir ce que ça donne. C'est pas très compliqué à utiliser.

----------


## Ranger 28

@ ze_droopy  En ce qui concerne LotAtc, c'est surtout pour l'installation et le fonctionnement du logiciel. Mais toute info sur le "contrôle aérien" est la bienvenue

Pour ce qui est des livrées, ok, je t'expédie tout ça cet apm (j'espère que tu as de la place) ::trollface:: 

@MirabelleBenou Merci, c'est sympa de ta part. Si tu as un moment de dispo pour me filer quelques infos sur le logiciel, je veux bien le tester. Je pense qu'il y aura un peu de monde ce soir, ça sera l'occasion

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Jte fait un MP plus tard dans l'aprés-midi.

----------


## Empnicolas

Pour les livrées, ca serai sympa que les gens qui propose des skin pour les mettre en ligne ne mettent pas une tripoté de skin à disposition que l'on utilisera jamais mais peut être que chacun se limite à 2 skins en tout car si il faut DL 25Go, pour utiliser que 200Mo régulièrement, ca sera sans moi (en tout cas dans mes mission je n'utilise et n'utiliserai que les skins de base pour éviter des incompatibilités possibles).

----------


## Flappie

> Pour les livrées, ca serai sympa que les gens qui propose des skin pour les mettre en ligne ne mettent pas une tripoté de skin à disposition que l'on utilisera jamais mais peut être que chacun se limite à 2 skins en tout car si il faut DL 25Go, pour utiliser que 200Mo régulièrement, ca sera sans moi (en tout cas dans mes mission je n'utilise et n'utiliserai que les skins de base pour éviter des incompatibilités possibles).


Pas de souci, les livrées peuvent être changées sur le tarmac, et il n'est pas nécessaire de changer la mission pour que ça fonctionne.

Je partage ton avis sur les livrées. Cela dit, on n'est pas obligé de télécharger tout le contenu du repository. On peut même continuer de jouer sans utiliser OvGME.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Pas de souci, les livrées peuvent être changées sur le tarmac, et il n'est pas nécessaire de changer la mission pour que ça fonctionne.
> 
> Je partage ton avis sur les livrées. Cela dit, on n'est pas obligé de télécharger tout le contenu du repository. On peut même continuer de jouer sans utiliser OvGME.


Oui effectivement mais si les personnes proposent trop de skin alors personne ne téléchargera les skin et ce qu'a fait Dusty ne servira à rien (surtout que ces skins ne seront pas utilisé de base dans les missions).

----------


## partizan

Je suis assez d’accord avec Nico. Le principe de la livrée devrait être 1 par appareil / player au Max sur ce système sinon ça va être des gigas et des gigas a d/l...

----------


## Ranger 28

Ok, j'arrête le spam (suffisait de le dire ^^). Juste une par avion. Ca marche.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ok, j'arrête le spam (suffisait de le dire ^^). Juste une par avion. Ca marche.


Juste une par avion que tu pilote me semble le plus adapté

----------


## Toorop

Petite question, avec les promos actuel je me tâte à prendre IL2 mais je m'y perd un peu entre les versions. Il y en as une à privilégier ? Ou laissez-tombez IL2 et se tourner vers les vieux warbirds de DCS est préférable pour tâter des vieux coucou ?

----------


## Flappie

Ça dépend de la période de la WWII qui t'intéresse le plus :
- BoMoscow : début/milieu dela guerre (1941-1942)
- BoStalingrad : milieu de la guerre (1942-1943)
- BoKuban : deuxième moitié de la guerre (1942-1944)
- BoBodenplatte : front belge post débarquement (1945)

Chaque période comprend des appareils différents. Ceux de 1941 sont globalement moins rapides, moins solides et moins bien armés que ceux de 1945. Si tu veux voler américain, seul BoBodenplatte te conviendra. 

En terme de théâtre, seul Kuban propose un relief conséquent. Les autres sont situés dans de gigantesques plaines. Personnellement, je préfère le relief, ça brise la monotonie et ça facilite la navigation.

Je te conseille de vérifier les planesets de chaque jeu pour t'aider à choisir. Attention, ils font la pub de BoNormandy qui n'est pas encore sorti.

Pour ce qui est des modules DCS:WWII, je déconseille tant qu'ils n'ont pas livré le modèle de dommage dont ils nous parlent depuis longtemps.

----------


## Truf

Et attention si tu achètes sur Steam, tu es obligé de prendre BoM pour ensuite prendre les autres (si tu passes directement par le site IL2 tu pourras prendre n'importe lequel en stand alone)

----------


## pollux 18

En faites, sur Steam c'est BOS que tu es obligé de prendre puis ensuite les autres au choix. 

Perso, je te conseil d'acheter le module que tu veux directement sur le site officiel et ceux pour plusieurs raisons. 

- D'abord, ça évitera que le gros Gabe Newel se prenait 30% de commission au passage. Sur le site officiel, l'intégralité des fonds seront versé au dév pour permettre la suite de l'aventure (BOS datant de 2013).
- Tu pourras de toute façon basculer ton jeu sur steam après l'achat si tu y tiens absolument. (Par contre, le retour dans l'autre sens est impossible)
- Tu pourras ainsi choisir l'opus que tu veux sans être forcé de prendre BOS. Chaque Opus étant indépendant.
- Tu bénéficieras des patchs plus rapidement et souvent.

Bref, que des avantages.

----------


## partizan

@Dusty, je t'ai envoyé un fichier zippé OVGME ready qui comprend les skins des autruches.

----------


## Toorop

J'ai pris BoKuban suite à vos conseils, j'aime bien le relief et pour les avions on verras, je m'y connais pas des masses en vieux coucou.  12euros c'est pas excessif, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire.
Et sur le site de l'éditeur bien sur, c'est une habitude prise avec x-plane 11 et DCS.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci pour les conseils, plus qu'as attendre la fin du téléchargement pour essayer ça.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: JDD N° 249    

*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=930266

Vidéo du rendu des effets de reflet sur les verrières de cockpit.Cela impact aussi le rendu des skins sur métallisé les rendant moins flashy. 




Le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=208313

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai pris BoKuban suite à vos conseils, j'aime bien le relief et pour les avions on verras, je m'y connais pas des masses en vieux coucou.  12euros c'est pas excessif, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire.
> Et sur le site de l'éditeur bien sur, c'est une habitude prise avec x-plane 11 et DCS.
> 
> Merci pour les conseils, plus qu'as attendre la fin du téléchargement pour essayer ça.


Tiens, un point important : en multijoueur, tu peux jouer sur les maps des autres "BoX" (Stalingrad, Moscou, Bodenplatte).

----------


## Toorop

J'ai vu ça oui, plutôt cool pour découvrir les autres map. Mais avant d'aller voler en multi je vais peu être commencer par voler un peu tout seul, quand j'essaye sur DCS ça finit toujours par un boom  :haha:

----------


## ze_droopy

Pour les skins, je vous proposent le principe suivant:

- 1 livrée par pilote et par appareil maximum, qui seront stockées dans le repository OvGME: zedroopy.net/BAF/ovgme/Canards
Cela permettra de télécharger et mettre à jour les skins minimales pour ceux qui souhaitent voir celles des autres lors des missions.

- 1 catalogue dispo dans un autre repository OvGME: zedroopy.net.BAF/ovgmeDCS/Catalogue
Il est alimenté par les skins que vous m'avez envoyés, triés par appareil.

C'est un peu de boulot, donc je mettrai à jour le premier en priorité.

Si ce principe convient à tout le monde, *envoyez moi le nom des skins que vous adoptez (1 par appareil max)*. Si elle ne figure pas dans le catalogue, téléchargez la ICI.

----------


## Ranger 28

C'est ce que j'avais compris au départ. Un principe de bibliothèque dans laquelle chacun pouvait se servir, et que le serveur pouvait consulter/partager au besoin.
Mais comme je l'ai déjà dit plusieurs fois, je suis super nul en informatique. Je ne pensais pas que ça serait si lourd à gérer.

Du coup je t'ai envoyé le skins que j'utilise le plus sur les avions que j'utilise le plus.
Pour ce qui est du catalogue, par contre, j'en ai encore une flopée si tu veux l'étoffer.

En ce qui concerne LotAtc, ça m'a vraiment l'air super sympa. Pour l'instant je ne l'ai testé que sur une mini mission que je partageai. Reste à voir à plus grande échelle avec un serveur dédié comment ça marche, et surtout si j'arrive à gérer ^^

----------


## ze_droopy

Mettez le nom de vos skin/mod dans ce tableau.

----------


## FIVE-one

Présent mardi soir pour le vol sur Normandy
Avion : F-5

----------


## Bacab

Le confinement c'est chiant  ::ninja:: 



Quelques photos en plus :
L'intégralité du montage


Vue de face :


Vue de face avec un stylo pour donner une idée de la taille :


C'est loin d'être fini, c'est plus un prototype qu'autre chose mais ça m'occupe.

----------


## Flappie

Joli ! Tu prépares un simpit ?

----------


## Bacab

> Joli ! Tu prépares un simpit ?


Faut qu'il tienne dans un 2 pièces parisien alors ! Non, je fais juste des expériences pour le jour ou peut être je pourrais me lancer pour de vrais  ::):

----------


## partizan

> Mettez le nom de vos skin/mod dans ce tableau.


J'ai mis à jour pour les autruches dont j'ai les skins. 
Je sais que certains ne sont pas venus depuis des lustres et d'autres reviennent de temps en temps.
A voir si c'est pertinent. Sinon tu supprimes tous les players hors Vaught/erel/K4ngoo, et les migs).

----------


## plon

@Flappie, toi qui bosse le MI-8, une très bonne série de tutos sur la bête : https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...Kxbg4bK5bzkwKx

----------


## Flappie

Oui, merci, j'ai vu ça sur Hoggit.  ::):  J'ai révisé le cold start aujourd'hui. Je ferai la suite en temps utile.

----------


## Badong

Yo!
Ca tourne comment Il-2 par rapport à DCS ? Et le spotting visuel ça donne quoi ?

----------


## Empnicolas

Le briefing de la mission de demain sur la map *Normandie* avec l'*asset pack WW2*



> Seul les aeroport situé en Angleterre sont allié.
> 
> Vos objectif:
> WP1: Port du Havre: détruire les troupes présentent sur zone; présence de quelques canon anti-aérien
> WP2: détruction de troupes dans situé vers Arnoult
> WP3: mise en fuite d'un Tigre (lui faire baisser sa vie)
> WP4: détruction de canon de 88mm AA servant comme anti-char
> WP5: mise en fuite d'un Jagdpanther
> 
> ...


Je ferai un Briefing oral en vue F-10 en début de mission

Appareil disponible:
12 F-5-3
4 F-86
4 P-51D-25
4 Spitfire à ailes pleines
3 Mig-19
2 Mig-15
2 Mig-21
4 Huey
3 Mi-8
2 gazelles canon
2 L-39ZA

J'ai essayer de faire une mission avec des petites difficultés (attaque de cible blindé) ne sachant pas trop ce que pourrait donner ce type de mission (et pour ne pas mettre que des cibles molles).

----------


## Flappie

Super, t'as assuré.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Miam, ça fait envie!

----------


## TuxFr78

J'ai hâte !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Clair !!! Par contre, vu le nombre de type d'avion différent, pour utiliser SRS ça va être chaud patate :D

Surtout qu'il faut fixer les presets dans l'éditeur pour certains appareils (les Russes si je ne m'abuse).

----------


## Qiou87

> Clair !!! Par contre, vu le nombre de type d'avion différent, pour utiliser SRS ça va être chaud patate :D
> 
> Surtout qu'il faut fixer les presets dans l'éditeur pour certains appareils (les Russes si je ne m'abuse).


De toute façon t'as qu'une radio dans le F5, je vois pas comment tu fais plusieurs canaux en parallèle (sauf à switcher constamment sa radio). On va tous finir sur la générale je pense mais si on fait tous de la CAS de toute manière...

----------


## Flappie

Il y a pire que le F-5 : le MiG-15 a une seule radio que presque personne ne peut joindre, sauf un autre MiG-15.
Je propose de faire du full Teamspeak ce soir. On se répartira dans 3 ou 4 channels différents et on configurera le whisper (sous TS, mappez le bouton de la générale en tant que whisper).

----------


## Ranger 28

Hello.
Je me suis apperçu hier soir que mon tacview n'enregistre plus rien depuis le 20 avril. Soan a le même problème que moi. Est-ce que d'autres sont dans ce cas ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Hello.
> Je me suis apperçu hier soir que mon tacview n'enregistre plus rien depuis le 20 avril. Soan a le même problème que moi. Est-ce que d'autres sont dans ce cas ?


Après avoir installé Helios et SRS, vérifie ton fichier export.lua (dans parties sauvegardées/DCS/Scripts/)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

De manière générale, avant d'installer un "module externe", faites un backup du fichier export.lua.

Certains soft ajoutent leur(s) entrée(s) à la fin du fichier, d'autres font carrément un remplacement complet.

----------


## Ranger 28

Bien vu !

La dernière réinstallation de SRS a viré tout le reste.
Post-it collé sur l'écran : vérifier l'EXPORT.LUA après install d'un addon

Merci les gars

----------


## Tugais

> Yo!
> Ca tourne comment Il-2 par rapport à DCS ? Et le spotting visuel ça donne quoi ?


Ça tourne très bien on peut même dire que ça tourne bien mieux que DCS. En plus de l'aspect technique qui est plus abouti, l'environnement et le plane set est cohérent, le modèle des dégâts est très bien fichu, les distances de repérage des appareils à des années lumière de ce que propose DCS, les campagnes dynamiques sont un vrai plus pour le joueur esseulé.

En l'état actuel, si l'on souhaite voler dans un environnement seconde guerre mondiale il faut se tourner vers IL-2.

----------


## plon

> Ça tourne très bien on peut même dire que ça tourne bien mieux que DCS. En plus de l'aspect technique qui est plus abouti, l'environnement et le plane set est cohérent, le modèle des dégâts est très bien fichu, les distances de repérage des appareils à des années lumière de ce que propose DCS, les campagnes dynamiques sont un vrai plus pour le joueur esseulé.
> 
> En l'état actuel, si l'on souhaite voler dans un environnement seconde guerre mondiale il faut se tourner vers IL-2.


Je plussoie, en gros pour résumer tout ce qu'il se passe dans l'appareil est mieux dans DCS, tout ce qu'il se passe en dehors de l'appareil, c'est mieux sur IL-2.
Leur moteur tourne vraiment au poil en VR et sur écran. (J'étais plutôt sur des réglages élevés ou très élevés sur un I7 3770k et une GTX980).

Petite note perso, je préfère de loin les sensation sur les appareils de DCS, bien plus vivants, le pilotage est bien plus fin et sensible (je ne parle pas de réalisme, ce qui n'aurait aucun sens n'ayant pas participé à la secondes guerre mondiale dans un avion, juste que les avions de DCS semblent bien plus vivants, chaque appareil à un caractère bien différent des autres...).
Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas grand chose à faire dans DCS... Certaines campagnes WW2 sont bien fichues et très immersives, mais une fois qu'on les a torchées, ça commence à se répéter un peu...

----------


## sentepu

Pour ceux qui veulent ce soir encore (comme tous les soirs en faite) sur mon serv je vais mettre une mission spéciale 'entrainement' pour demain avec les avions de cette époque pour ceux qui, comme moi, souhaitent s'entrainer un peu sur ce genre d'engin  ::):

----------


## Tugais

> Je plussoie, en gros pour résumer tout ce qu'il se passe dans l'appareil est mieux dans DCS, tout ce qu'il se passe en dehors de l'appareil, c'est mieux sur IL-2.
> Leur moteur tourne vraiment au poil en VR et sur écran. (J'étais plutôt sur des réglages élevés ou très élevés sur un I7 3770k et une GTX980).
> 
> Petite note perso, je préfère de loin les sensation sur les appareils de DCS, bien plus vivants, le pilotage est bien plus fin et sensible (je ne parle pas de réalisme, ce qui n'aurait aucun sens n'ayant pas participé à la secondes guerre mondiale dans un avion, juste que les avions de DCS semblent bien plus vivants, chaque appareil à un caractère bien différent des autres...).
> Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas grand chose à faire dans DCS... Certaines campagnes WW2 sont bien fichues et très immersives, mais une fois qu'on les a torchées, ça commence à se répéter un peu...


Tiens, étrange ce commentaire concernant le fait que les appareils d'IL-2 sont moins "vivants" ou plus intéressants à l'intérieur. Je n'ai pas le même ressenti, je trouve que les deux se valent malgré des différences mineures. Mais je pense qu'il s'agit effectivement de préférences d'ordre personnel.

La différence la plus significative entre les appareils des deux séries est l'absence d'interaction du cockpit avec la souris sous IL-2; mais vu que l'on n'en a besoin qu'au démarrage de l'avion et qu'une fois en vol tout se fait sur un HOTAS ou par le biais de raccourcis claviers, ça ne change absolument rien au final. Sur IL-2 tu auras une gestion d'ailleurs plus fine de l'appareil, surtout en cas de dégâts qui sont extrêmement bien localisé - mention spéciale aussi à la gestion récente de différents types de dégâts en fonction du calibre de la balle ou de l'obus ou de son genre HE/AP.

Au pire des cas, si tu veux conserver le côté cockpit cliquable et les avantages d'IL-2 il faut se tourner vers IL-2 Cliff of Dover ou leur prochain IL-2 "North Africa" qui sont développé par une équipe de dev tiers sous la bénédiction de 1CGS.

Sincèrement entre payer 50 ou 60 euros un unique appareil sans la carte approprié, sans campagne ou mission et avec très (trop) peu d'assets WWII ou payer 65 euros 8 avions plus leur théâtre d'opération, plus des campagnes dynamiques pour chaque appareil plus tous les assets ; le choix est vite fait.

J'en remets une couche, la dernière, la WWII sur DCS n'a pas lieu d'être en l'état, on pourra peut-être en reparler dans 4 ou 5 ans.

----------


## plon

> Tiens, étrange ce commentaire concernant le fait que les appareils d'IL-2 sont moins "vivants" ou plus intéressants à l'intérieur. Je n'ai pas le même ressenti, je trouve que les deux se valent malgré des différences mineures. Mais je pense qu'il s'agit effectivement de préférences d'ordre personnel.
> 
> La différence la plus significative entre les appareils des deux séries est l'absence d'interaction du cockpit avec la souris sous IL-2; mais vu que l'on n'en a besoin qu'au démarrage de l'avion et qu'une fois en vol tout se fait sur un HOTAS ou par le biais de raccourcis claviers, ça ne change absolument rien au final. Sur IL-2 tu auras une gestion d'ailleurs plus fine de l'appareil, surtout en cas de dégâts qui sont extrêmement bien localisé - mention spéciale aussi à la gestion récente de différents types de dégâts en fonction du calibre de la balle ou de l'obus ou de son genre HE/AP.
> 
> Au pire des cas, si tu veux conserver le côté cockpit cliquable et les avantages d'IL-2 il faut se tourner vers IL-2 Cliff of Dover ou leur prochain IL-2 "North Africa" qui sont développé par une équipe de dev tiers sous la bénédiction de 1CGS.
> 
> Sincèrement entre payer 50 ou 60 euros un unique appareil sans la carte approprié, sans campagne ou mission et avec très (trop) peu d'assets WWII ou payer 65 euros 8 avions plus leur théâtre d'opération, plus des campagnes dynamiques pour chaque appareil plus tous les assets ; le choix est vite fait.
> 
> J'en remets une couche, la dernière, la WWII sur DCS n'a pas lieu d'être en l'état, on pourra peut-être en reparler dans 4 ou 5 ans.


Oui c'est vraiment un ressenti... J'ai plus de plaisir à piloter les warbirds de DCS, à les démarrer particulièrement (Forcément...) . Et oui il n'y a pas grand chose à faire à part du dogfight en ligne...

Le truc ultime qui me freine sur Il-2 et qui fait que de temps en temps quand j'ai envie d'y jouer, c'est leur interface de merde concernant l'attribution des touches et des boutons... 
Sur DCS quand je ne me souvient plus du setup d'un module que je me suis fait sur mon hotas (je ne me sert absolument pas du clavier en jeu, tout est mappé sur Throttle + Joystick, plus un boîtier de ma fabrication vu que je joue à 90% du temps en VR) je vais dans les options, je fais un click sur les boutons du hotas et l'interface m'envoie sur la fonction attribuée. En 30 secondes c'est plié, je me rafraîchi la mémoire et hop je saute direct dans le cockpit du module choisi.

L'interface d'attribution des touches d'IL-2 quant à elle, date vraiment d'une autre époque !!! La même fonction peut être attribuée à plusieurs bouton, ok, le même bouton à plusieurs fonctions également là c'est un peu plus gênant... Et pour faciliter le tout, quand on appuie sur un bouton, il ne te renvoie pas sur la fonction associée... C'est le bordel.
D'une manière ou d'une autre, et aucun moyen simple en jeu de savoir quel bouton fait quoi... Bref je finis dans 80% des cas par soit fermer le jeu, soit par tout rebinder à l'arrache, galérer en vol et fermer le jeu...
Le frein principal à IL-2 pour moi c'est ça ... Quand on ne peut y jouer régulièrement c'est compliqué de s'y remettre (et qu'on a une mémoire un peu pourrie aussi peut être un peu  ::):  )

Il leur manque pas grand chose pour que je trouve le jeu vraiment plaisant ... C'est couillon... (et des cockpits cliquables mais là faut pas rêver).

Une mention spéciale sur DCS avec l'interface de config des touches de la beta qui est super pratique (si si il y a un truc sur la béta qui marche bien !), idem sur X-plane. Il-2 ça à pas bougé d'un iota depuis BOS...

Edit : sans compter le fait que les binds ne soient pas enregistrés par appareil mais de façon globale dans il-2... C'est chiant vu que chaque appareil à des particularités et des logiques un peu différentes en plus du nombre de moteurs...

----------


## FIVE-one

> Pour ceux qui veulent ce soir encore (comme tous les soirs en faite) sur mon serv je vais mettre une mission spéciale 'entrainement' pour demain avec les avions de cette époque pour ceux qui, comme moi, souhaitent s'entrainer un peu sur ce genre d'engin


Bien sympa cette petite soirée, à voler sur des coucous où emmener 2 Fox 2 paraît déjà un luxe  ::): 
Avec une IA qui ne se laissait pas tout le temps faire, quand c'était pas la mécanique qui nous lachait  ::P:

----------


## KuroNyra

> 12 F-5-3
> 4 F-86
> 4 P-51D-25
> 4 Spitfire à ailes pleines
> 3 Mig-19
> 2 Mig-15
> 2 Mig-21
> 4 Huey
> 3 Mi-8
> ...


Je prendrais un Mig-15!  ::): 
Ou un Mig-21 s'il y en a de dispo!

----------


## Ranger 28

> Bien sympa cette petite soirée, à voler sur des coucous où emmener 2 Fox 2 paraît déjà un luxe 
> Avec une IA qui ne se laissait pas tout le temps faire, quand c'était pas la mécanique qui nous lachait


Ouaip, vraiment super sympa.
Des fox 2 ? où ça ? Ah oui, les trucs en bout d'aile qui partent quand ils veulent et servent plus de roquette qu'autre chose !  ::siffle:: 
Entre Sen qui fini façon gruyère et moi qui me pose en flamme, on en a bien bavé hier soir.

----------


## KuroNyra

Je vais peut-être pas être là ce soir. Petit imprévu qui risque de se mettre en place.

----------


## Flappie

Ca y est, le nouveau MicroProse annonce 3 titres :

Task Force Admiral (je de stratégie aéronaval WWII Pacific)
Sea Power (jeu de stratégie aéronaval fin 70-début 80)
Second Front (stratégie tour par tour WWII, look dessin animé)

Bref, apparemment pas de simu de vol à se mettre sous la dent.

----------


## ze_droopy

Les 2 premiers ne sont pas des sims de vol (même si il me semble que TFA dispose d'une possibilité de simu). Ça ressemble a des STR/Command, à des époques différentes.

----------


## Flappie

Vi, j'ai édité. J'y ai cru en voyant les images.
Dommage, j'aurais bien vu un remplaçant potable à Strike Fighters 2.

----------


## Liliann

Je serai présent ces soir, j'espere que c'est pas trop tard pour prévenir  ::sad::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Ca y est, le nouveau MicroProse annonce 3 titres :
> 
> Task Force Admiral (je de stratégie aéronaval WWII Pacific)
> Sea Power (jeu de stratégie aéronaval fin 70-début 80)
> Second Front (stratégie tour par tour WWII, look dessin animé)
> 
> Bref, apparemment pas de simu de vol à se mettre sous la dent.


Cela dit pour moi c'est une excellent nouvelle. 3 des jeux que je surveillais  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

> Je serai présent ces soir, j'espere que c'est pas trop tard pour prévenir


Je savais que tu allais craquer !!! ::trollface::

----------


## Aghora

> Ca y est, le nouveau MicroProse annonce 3 titres :
> 
> Task Force Admiral (je de stratégie aéronaval WWII Pacific)
> Sea Power (jeu de stratégie aéronaval fin 70-début 80)
> Second Front (stratégie tour par tour WWII, look dessin animé)
> 
> Bref, apparemment pas de simu de vol à se mettre sous la dent.


Second Front c'est les règles d'ASL, un célèbre wargame tactique sur table, pour ceux qui connaissent pas.
Et les deux premiers, je crois qu'on en a parlé dans le topic des wargames. Ils me font envie tous les 3.

----------


## Flappie

> Je serai présent ces soir, j'espere que c'est pas trop tard pour prévenir


Vu le nombre d'appareils prévus par Nico, ça ne devrait pas poser problème, ne t'en fais pas.

----------


## Liliann

> Je savais que tu allais craquer !!!


La manip' est annulé donc pas de brief demain matin. Donc je peux jouer  :;):

----------


## JanSolo

Je devrais pouvoir vous rejoindre.
C'est sur le serveur habituel?
Vais m'entrainer à me poser en Huey sans casser les bonhommes dedans!

----------


## KuroNyra

Bon, je ne serais pas là ce soir. Mes excuses!

----------


## Flappie

> C'est sur le serveur habituel?


L'IP a changé mais le nom sera le même.

Bonne soirée, KuroNyra.

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai qu'un seul truc à dire sur la soirée d'hier...



*Fear the mighty Polikarpov!*  ::ninja:: 

C'était une soirée fun pour ma part, merci Nico! L'attaque au sol non guidée est vraiment fun en groupe comme ça. Faut juste qu'on prenne des cours de combat tournoyant contre des avions à hélices...  ::P:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Clair, on s'est fait découpés en rondelles par ces bestio là. Et même face aux FW et autres, c'était pas évident....

Bien sympa sinon, clairement, encore merci Nico ! En tout cas, une fois que j'ai pris le réflexe de remettre le bouton "Jettison" sur Off avant d'essayer de tirer (...) ou de laisser appuyer sur le bouton pour tirer un missile (...). J'ai quand même réussi à dégommer quelques infanteries et fait peur à quelques poules avec mes kilotonnes de roquette. J'ai dû décoiffer une mamie avec ma 82 tombée dans son jardin aussi.

Et le Mig-15 que j'ai pu abattre !!!! Content  ::): 

J'ai une fournée de screen que j'essaye de vous mettre tout à l'heure.

----------


## TuxFr78

> J'ai qu'un seul truc à dire sur la soirée d'hier...
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/05/06/353...867e18e22e.jpg
> 
> *Fear the mighty Polikarpov!* 
> 
> C'était une soirée fun pour ma part, merci Nico! L'attaque au sol non guidée est vraiment fun en groupe comme ça. Faut juste qu'on prenne des cours de combat tournoyant contre des avions à hélices...


Ouais c'est clair !
Super mission et trop content d'avoir réussi à abattre une Fw-190  :Cigare: 
Ça confirme ce que je pense du F-5 : j'adore cet avion !
Il est top pour se concentrer uniquement sur le vol et pas sur des ordi

Sinon petit question : est-ce que vous m'entendiez hier ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Sinon petit question : est-ce que vous m'entendiez hier ?


TheFlyingTux ton pseudo ingame non? Plusieurs fois je t'ai parlé et j'ai pas eu de réponse. Donc je dirai plutôt non...

Pareil cette fierté quand j'ai réussi à en abattre de ces saloperies. Bon au Fox2 quand ça accroche t'es content mais c'est facile, j'ai réussi un kill canon aussi, ça j'étais fier.

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon petit question : est-ce que vous m'entendiez hier ?


Je ne me souviens pas t'avoir entendu hier, non. Mais en même temps, j'étais principalement dans le chan hélico.

----------


## TuxFr78

> TheFlyingTux ton pseudo ingame non? Plusieurs fois je t'ai parlé et j'ai pas eu de réponse. Donc je dirai plutôt non...


Oui TheFlyingTux
C'est bien ce que je me disais ...




> Pareil cette fierté quand j'ai réussi à en abattre de ces saloperies. Bon au Fox2 quand ça accroche t'es content mais c'est facile, j'ai réussi un kill canon aussi, ça j'étais fier.


J'ai jamais réussi à en locker un
ils étaient bien trop mobiles

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne me souviens pas t'avoir entendu hier, non. Mais en même temps, j'étais principalement dans le chan hélico.


J'ai pris le Huey à la fin mais j'ai pas pensé à basculer de chan
Ca m'aurait peut être mis la puce à l'oreille

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hop, les photos (dans le désordre) :

"FOX 2 !!!....." .... "Ah merde, t'es passé devant le viseur... désolé...."


Dusty qui tente d'échapper aux F-5 farceurs.... (Et qui a failli en dézinguer un à la roquette d'ailleurs....)
 

Celle-là pourrait s'appeler "Baaaannnnnzzzaaaaaïïïïïïïï" ou "Comment Nico a foiré son approche"  ::ninja:: 


Et ensuite du vrac :

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Attaque de l'objectif par les hélicos (en fait je crois qu'ils ont été plus efficaces que nous...)


Et la preuve que Dusty a fini par se manger des pruneaux :

----------


## Flappie

> Attaque de l'objectif par les hélicos (en fait je crois qu'ils ont été plus efficaces que nous...)


Ouais, on a réussi à faire fuir le Tigre par nos propres moyens (à savoir de nombreux pods roquettes) !
Par contre, au Havre, on n'a quasiment pas eu le temps de traiter quoi que ce soit !  :^_^:  Plon me disait : "contact, à 2h" et je répondais "où ça ? là où un F-5 vient juste de larguer toutes ses bombes ?".  ::ninja::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Vu de la moquette, ça devait marrant à voir :-)

----------


## Ranger 28

Le coup du fox 2 pile quand le copain est passé, j'en ai piqué un de ces fou rire... C'était tellement improbable.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Clair  ::): 

Le Tacview d'hier soir :
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1j7n...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## plon

> Ouais, on a réussi à faire fuir le Tigre par nos propres moyens (à savoir de nombreux pods roquettes) !
> Par contre, au Havre, on n'a quasiment pas eu le temps de traiter quoi que ce soit !  Plon me disait : "contact, à 2h" et je répondais "où ça ? là où un F-5 vient juste de larguer toutes ses bombes ?".


On a quand même pu nettoyer quelques cibles, avec quelques pertes mais nous n'avons pas été totalement inutile. (Faut pas regarder de trop près le ratio roquettes & munitions / cibles détruites. Mais bon, on est pas là pour faire de la compta.)

J'ai apprécié cette sortie hier, merci Nico ! J'en ai profité pour faire un peu de tourisme et admirer la qualité de modélisation des bateaux qui trainaient près des plates formes pétrolières et ce fut l'occase de revoler sur le Hip.

Dommage que le spawn de départ fut si loin pour des warbirds, sur la fin ça m'a donné envie de prendre un P-51... mais bon trop tard pour faire la traversée de la manche. (C'est aucunement un reporche !!!!) Juste que la mission m'a mis un peu l'eau à la bouche.
Le côté anachronique changeait carrément des autres missions, flinguer des half track au huey/hip, zigzaguer entre les tirs de DCA au raz du sol et de l'eau en hip tout en croisant la trajectoire de F5 était vraiment fun.
Le fait que les grosses villes soient peuplées de véhicules, camions, rendait la recherche de cibles intéressante.  
(étonnant qu'il n'y ait pas eu de collision d'ailleurs... J'étais souvent jsute dans la trajectoire entre des F5 et leurs cibles.)

----------


## plon

Quelques screens d'hier...

----------


## FIVE-one

C'était une super soirée et une super expérience.
Merci Nico pour le scénar, et à tous pour le fun général face à ces IA aux pistons vraiment trop puissants pour nous :-P

Un bon moment passé avec vous tous.

----------


## ze_droopy

Plon tu peux faire un screen de tes réglages graphiques? Je pleure devant tes screenshots.

----------


## plon

En fait, je joue en VR, quand je relance le replay pour faire des screens, je mets tout à fond  ::): 
Je choisis des angles pour que la lumière soit belle, je joue sur les contrastes entre sujet et fond pour que le sujet se détache... Comme pour de la photo en vrai en fait... (Que je pratique.)
Aucune retouche ni reshade etc...

Edit : Ha si je joue sur le gamma en jeu..; Je te ferais un screen que je posterais ici...

Edit 2 : Voilà :

----------


## plon

Une autre fournée, j'ai essayé de retrouver le moment un un certain I-16 à descendu un F-5 mais trop difficile et trop long de retrouver le moment exact...

----------


## sentepu

On continue sur cette époque pour ce soir sur mon serv, comme d'hab vers 21h sur ts  ::):

----------


## Batto

Re coucou les canards  ::P: 

J'ai commandé sur https://www.trackhat.org/ le 18 avril, et je n'ai encore rien reçu à part le mail de confirmation (du site et de paypal).
J'ai envoyé un ticket au support le 28 et un autre début mai, et toujours rien non plus...

A votre avis, à quel point est-ce que je viens de me faire enfler de 60 balles?  ::P: 


J'ai renvoyé un ticket aujourd'hui en leur disant que si j'avais toujorus pas de nouvelles, j'allais contacter paypal pour me faire rembourser.

----------


## Flappie

Tu as bien fait de passer par Paypal.
A mon avis, c'est pas le bon moment pour commander quoi que ce soit. C'est un peu la roulette russe. Exemple : je reçois toutes les factures de l'école de ma fille avec 2 semaines de retard, alors que la mairie qui les émet est à 15 min à pied de chez moi. Du coup, je dois les payer en contentieux...  ::(:

----------


## Batto

> Tu as bien fait de passer par Paypal.
> A mon avis, c'est pas le bon moment pour commander quoi que ce soit. C'est un peu la roulette russe. Exemple : je reçois toutes les factures de l'école de ma fille avec 2 semaines de retard. Du coup, je dois les payer en contentieux...


Oui, j'étais un peu hésitant d'acheter sur ce site (truc inconnu tout ça), mais comme c'était paypal, jme suis lancé.
Et là c'est même pas que j'attends le produit, mais une réponse aux tickets de support ... Pas besoin de déconfinement pour envoyer un mail.

----------


## Olis

> Batto...


Je n'ai pas eu de soucis quand j'ai commandé le mien chez eux. Maintenant avec le confinement et les difficultés d'approvisionement ils ont p-e du retard (je ne pense pas qu'ils fassent les batteries, le produit oui c'est de l'impression 3d). Mais une réponse par mail ne coute rien je te l'accorde (et je viens de vérifier, il n'y a pas de tracking du colis, de souvenir une enveloppe à bulle)

Par contre je viens de passer de Trackhat OpenTrack à Opentrack (tout court) et franchement je ne regrette pas, enfin je te laisserai tester

https://www.trackhat.org/shop-cfk4

Please note that we are no longer shipping orders due to quarantine in the UK.
You may still place an order, but it could be in excess of 3 months until your order is dispatched to you
Thank you for your patience.

----------


## Liliann

Quand je me fais chier à 1 heure du soir....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tbF7eMeQzw

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Quand je me fais chier à 1 heure du soir....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tbF7eMeQzw


Tiens du MLG  ::XD::

----------


## Liliann

> Tiens du MLG


J'avais pas d'autre idée  ::unsure::  (Mais j'avoue c'est un plaisir coupable qui me fait beaucoup rire  ::siffle:: )

----------


## Batto

> Je n'ai pas eu de soucis quand j'ai commandé le mien chez eux. Maintenant avec le confinement et les difficultés d'approvisionement ils ont p-e du retard (je ne pense pas qu'ils fassent les batteries, le produit oui c'est de l'impression 3d). Mais une réponse par mail ne coute rien je te l'accorde (et je viens de vérifier, il n'y a pas de tracking du colis, de souvenir une enveloppe à bulle)
> 
> Par contre je viens de passer de Trackhat OpenTrack à Opentrack (tout court) et franchement je ne regrette pas, enfin je te laisserai tester
> 
> https://www.trackhat.org/shop-cfk4
> 
> Please note that we are no longer shipping orders due to quarantine in the UK.
> You may still place an order, but it could be in excess of 3 months until your order is dispatched to you
> Thank you for your patience.


Ah la vache, elle était pas là la notif quand j'ai commandé...
Merci de l'info.

Mais clairement, répondre aux tickets du support, c'est pas lié au confinement ça ...

Je vais devoir revoir mon approche, parce que 3 mois c'est foutrement long :x

----------


## Ranger 28

@Plon C'est un régal tes screenshots !

----------


## Qiou87

Supers classes ces screens! D’ailleurs comment tu passes du mode VR au mode plat? Chez moi dcs se lance forcément en VR.

Ah et VKB a retrouvé du stock ce matin, j’ai commandé le Gunfighter MCG Pro finalement. Je compte me bricoler un support maison sur mon fauteuil pour l’avoir en side stick au bout de l’accoudoir, ce sera moins fatiguant que sur le bureau surtout en hélico. Et ils l’ont déjà expédié! Ils sont lents pour s’approvisionner mais après...  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> Ah et VKB a retrouvé du stock ce matin, j’ai commandé le Gunfighter MCG Pro finalement. Je compte me bricoler un support maison sur mon fauteuil pour l’avoir en side stick au bout de l’accoudoir, ce sera moins fatiguant que sur le bureau surtout en hélico. Et ils l’ont déjà expédié! Ils sont lents pour s’approvisionner mais après...


J'ai prévu de faire la même chose (ou alors de passer au gooseneck). Tu posteras des images, dis ?

----------


## plon

> @Plon C'est un régal tes screenshots !


Merci  ::): 

@Qiou87 : je lance DCS, (qui se lance en vr) je fais un tour dans les options, onglet VR et je décoche la case VR... J'en profite pour faire un tour dans les options graphiques et tout pousser. Je valide une fois tout ça effectué, le jeu se relance ensuite sur l'écran.

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai prévu de faire la même chose (ou alors de passer au gooseneck). Tu posteras des images, dis ?


Ouais si tu veux. De toute façon mon montage était forcément "maison" sur mon siège, c'est une réplique Eames de bureau pas un truc de gamer. Donc y'a pas de fixation "toute faite". Du coup si quelqu'un veut un T16000M peu utilisé et nickel (twist inclus)...

----------


## Jokletox

> Merci 
> 
> @Qiou87 : je lance DCS, (qui se lance en vr) je fais un tour dans les options, onglet VR et je décoche la case VR... J'en profite pour faire un tour dans les options graphiques et tout pousser. Je valide une fois tout ça effectué, le jeu se relance ensuite sur l'écran.


Tu peux faire plus simple en faisant deux raccourcis, un normal pour la VR et un autre avec un truc du genre "-noVR",  je sais plus la commande exacte par contre. Je me servais de ça quand j'avais testé la VR et c'était bien pratique.

----------


## Tugais

> Supers classes ces screens! D’ailleurs comment tu passes du mode VR au mode plat? Chez moi dcs se lance forcément en VR.
> 
> Ah et VKB a retrouvé du stock ce matin, j’ai commandé le Gunfighter MCG Pro finalement. Je compte me bricoler un support maison sur mon fauteuil pour l’avoir en side stick au bout de l’accoudoir, ce sera moins fatiguant que sur le bureau surtout en hélico. Et ils l’ont déjà expédié! Ils sont lents pour s’approvisionner mais après...





> Merci 
> 
> @Qiou87 : je lance DCS, (qui se lance en vr) je fais un tour dans les options, onglet VR et je décoche la case VR... J'en profite pour faire un tour dans les options graphiques et tout pousser. Je valide une fois tout ça effectué, le jeu se relance ensuite sur l'écran.





> Tu peux faire plus simple en faisant deux raccourcis, un normal pour la VR et un autre avec un truc du genre "-noVR",  je sais plus la commande exacte par contre. Je me servais de ça quand j'avais testé la VR et c'était bien pratique.


Vous avez également un petit utilitaire qui permet de gérer ses différentes installations de DCS, de vérifier l'état des serveurs ED, de nettoyer son installation de DCS ou encore de lancer le jeu en VR ou sur écran. Ca s'appelle DCS Updater GUI Utility. Très pratique.

----------


## war-p

On a enfin des screens du radar A/G sur le f18...

----------


## plon

Le problème quand on passe par des raccourcis ou un utilitaire pour lancer le jeu en Vr c'est que de toute manière il faut repasser par la case reglages graphiques qui redémarre le jeu si tu en change certains. Je n'ai évidemment pas les mêmes paramètres en vr et sur écran...

Je viens de voir cela dit, que sur la béta on a 3 presets que l'on peut maintenat sauvegarder... sauf que ça n'a pas pris en compte le fait que ce soit en VR ou non sur un premier test... Mais l'idée est pas mal.

----------


## Flappie

Tu peux aussi "simplement" sauvegarder ton fichier de config (Saved Games\DCS\Config\options.lua) deux fois, une fois pour la VR et une fois pour les screenshots. Avant de lancer le jeu, tu mets le bon fichier, et hop.

----------


## Ranger 28

Y'en a parmi vous qui se sont amusés à "agrémenter" leur installation sans tomber dans le cockpit complet ?

----------


## plon

Moi  ::): 
Très simple, je me suis juste fabriqué le boîtier avec les boutons et les axes qui me manquaient... Récupéré deux vieux pieds de télé (c'est réglable en hauteur et en surface) pour poser Throttle et boîtier en question (même taille)...

----------


## Flappie

La photo ! La photo !

----------


## plon

Alors, sous la pression générale (de Flappie), voici , pas sur son pied de télé, une bonne photo de l'objet (de qualité tout à fait merdique - la photo, pas l'objet) :



Alors en gros, trois bon gros potards des familles (10 tours chacun) pour trimmer ce qui peut l'être (fonctionne très bien avec le MI-8) juste ce qu'il faut de sliders/fader (2) pour régler des trucs qui se slident/fadent, un soupçon de petits switchs (6) on/on pour des machins qui doivent s'allumer ou s'éteindre, 4 switchs on/off/on pour ce qui doit être allumé ou des fois éteint aussi,  un bon gros switch bien big inloupable en VR on/on pour les trains d’atterrissage essentiellement et 4 rotary encoder bien gros aussi...

Alors je précise que j'ai bricolé ça en une journée en ayant des connaissances très basiques en soudure/électronique (si on compte pas le temps de réflexion sur l’ergonomie du bouzin avec deux ou trois croquis et les emplettes sur internet pour chopper les composants.). Le plus long étant de tout souder.

Et je rajouterai que couper de l'aluminium avec une scie sauteuse et une lame à bois, ça marche très bien mais c'est rès long. (compter 5 minutes le centimètre environ. Penser à jeter la lame quand elle n'a plus aucune dent parce que sinon c'est encore plus long et souffler régulièrement sur la fumée qui se dégage due au frottement. Oui, bricoleur du dimanche assumé !)

Je ferais des photos de l'installation avec les pieds de télé, ça coûte pas un radis, c'est en bonne feraille et si mon plancher était pas aussi tordu, pentu et glissant, je pourrais monter le joystick du warthog entre mes jambes.)

----------


## Flappie

Super, merci !

Tiens, j'ai fait une mission en Ka-50 hier sur l'open beta. Le nouveau cockpit est...  ::love::

----------


## plon

Oui, un beau coup de neuf... Et ça fait du bien d'avoir les boutons qui s'éclairent...
Hâte qu'ils corrigent les problèmes de perf et que la stable soit mise à jour !

----------


## Graine

Pour ceux qui ont testé VTOL avez vous eu des soucis pour configurer le palonnier.(En l'occurence un thrustmaster)
Bien reconnu sous windows ,rien sur vtol.
Merci!(Les controles sont super bien géré avec les controleurs de mon WMR mais le palonnier apporte un plus je trouve.)

----------


## Jokletox

Dans VTOL les zincs ne se pilotent pas directement avec les HOTAS virtuels du jeu plutôt qu'avec du vrai matos ?

----------


## Bacab

> Alors, sous la pression générale (de Flappie), voici , pas sur son pied de télé, une bonne photo de l'objet (de qualité tout à fait merdique - la photo, pas l'objet) :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/05/08/bf9...b588a33.md.jpg
> 
> Alors en gros, trois bon gros potards des familles (10 tours chacun) pour trimmer ce qui peut l'être (fonctionne très bien avec le MI-8) juste ce qu'il faut de sliders/fader (2) pour régler des trucs qui se slident/fadent, un soupçon de petits switchs (6) on/on pour des machins qui doivent s'allumer ou s'éteindre, 4 switchs on/off/on pour ce qui doit être allumé ou des fois éteint aussi,  un bon gros switch bien big inloupable en VR on/on pour les trains d’atterrissage essentiellement et 4 rotary encoder bien gros aussi...
> 
> Alors je précise que j'ai bricolé ça en une journée en ayant des connaissances très basiques en soudure/électronique (si on compte pas le temps de réflexion sur l’ergonomie du bouzin avec deux ou trois croquis et les emplettes sur internet pour chopper les composants.). Le plus long étant de tout souder.
> 
> Et je rajouterai que couper de l'aluminium avec une scie sauteuse et une lame à bois, ça marche très bien mais c'est rès long. (compter 5 minutes le centimètre environ. Penser à jeter la lame quand elle n'a plus aucune dent parce que sinon c'est encore plus long et souffler régulièrement sur la fumée qui se dégage due au frottement. Oui, bricoleur du dimanche assumé !)
> ...


J'ai quelques questions (c'est de la curiosité, je ne retoucherai pas à ma boîte à boutons ):
- y'a quoi comme carte électronique à l'intérieur ?
- combien t'ont couté les interrupteurs et les potars ?

Je demande ça car le prix des cartes dédiés à ces contrôleurs customisés (les Leo bodnar & co) m'avaient fait bondir lorsque je m'étais lancé dans ma boîte et je m'étais rabattu sur une Arduino Uno dont j'ai reprogrammé la puce qui communique avec l'ordinateur ce qui n'était pas évident. En définitive la solution Leo Bodnar aurait été moins cher, m'enfin.

----------


## Graine

> Dans VTOL les zincs ne se pilotent pas directement avec les HOTAS virtuels du jeu plutôt qu'avec du vrai matos ?


Si mais on peut quand même utiliser un palonnier.
Et ça fonctionne y avait un truc a configurer dans steam.

----------


## plon

> J'ai quelques questions (c'est de la curiosité, je ne retoucherai pas à ma boîte à boutons ):
> - y'a quoi comme carte électronique à l'intérieur ?
> - combien t'ont couté les interrupteurs et les potars ?
> 
> Je demande ça car le prix des cartes dédiés à ces contrôleurs customisés (les Leo bodnar & co) m'avaient fait bondir lorsque je m'étais lancé dans ma boîte et je m'étais rabattu sur une Arduino Uno dont j'ai reprogrammé la puce qui communique avec l'ordinateur ce qui n'était pas évident. En définitive la solution Leo Bodnar aurait été moins cher, m'enfin.


Alors c'est bien une seule carte Leo Bodnar dedans (6 axes et 64 boutons) le fait de ne rien avoir à programmer m'intéressait, j'avais surtout envie de tripatouiller de l'étain et des fils. Pour les composants, je sais pas trop, entre 40 et 50 € je pense, mais j'ai fait pas mal de récup. Le plus cher étant les potards 10 tours et les gros boutons des potards en bakélite.

Ça ressemble à quoi ce que tu as fabriqué ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si mais on peut quand même utiliser un palonnier.
> Et ça fonctionne y avait un truc a configurer dans steam.


J'avais résussi à faire fonctionner mes combat rudder pedal direct dans le jeu. (Sans passer par Steam).

----------


## Bacab

> Alors c'est bien une seule carte Leo Bodnar dedans (6 axes et 64 boutons) le fait de ne rien avoir à programmer m'intéressait, j'avais surtout envie de tripatouiller de l'étain et des fils. Pour les composants, je sais pas trop, entre 40 et 50 € je pense, mais j'ai fait pas mal de récup. Le plus cher étant les potards 10 tours et les gros boutons des potards en bakélite.
> 
> Ça ressemble à quoi ce que tu as fabriqué ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> J'avais résussi à faire fonctionner mes combat rudder pedal direct dans le jeu. (Sans passer par Steam).


Merci pour ton retour !

Pour le moment j'ai fabriqué une boite à boutons (6 axes, 16 boutons) :


(la photo date un peu, maintenant on ne voit plus les fils et c'est des vis à la place du scotch  ::):  )

Et un altimètre codeur est en cours de développement (le moteur sera bientôt remplacé par un autre plus rapide et je dois trouver un moyen de faire l'interface avec les simulateurs) :

----------


## Graine

En fait pour VTOL dans les propriétés du jeu il faut décocher "Steam Input spécifique à chaque jeu."

----------


## ze_droopy

> Et un altimètre codeur est en cours de développement (le moteur sera bientôt remplacé par un autre plus rapide et je dois trouver un moyen de faire l'interface avec les simulateurs) :


Jette un oeil (si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait) à DCS-BIOS. Ils fournissent aussi le code pour les arduino.
Si tu as besoin je peux surement t'aider à faire du code spécifique (j'ai décortiqué le protocole d'export, car je suis en train d'essayer de faire un import sous Android).

----------


## Ranger 28

Ah ouai mais non... Monter des modules avec la programmation, interfaces et tout le bazar qui va avec, c'est un coup à ce que je fasse péter tout le quartier moi tellement je suis doué là dedans...
Vais me contenter d'intégrer du matos existant dans des structures bois (ça, je sais faire sans risque) et décorer le tout pour que ça ait de la gueule. A mon niveau ça sera déjà pas mal je pense.

----------


## Flappie

> Ah ouai mais non... Monter des modules avec la programmation


Non, justement, plon explique que la carte "Leo Bodnar" te permet d'éviter la case programmation.

----------


## Tugais

Je viens court-circuiter la discussion en cours avec un sujet qui est apparu en fin de semaine sur les forums d'Eagle Dynamics. Un sondage créé par Winwing, la boîte qui propose depuis quelques mois un HOTAS pour Hornet, demande à la communauté si il serait pertinent que les différents éléments du HOTAS soient vendus séparément.

À l'heure actuelle, si l'on veut acquérir la panoplie Hornet il faut débourser un peu plus de 1000 euros. Avec une séparation des éléments, le prix du throttle sera bien plus abordable. Il y a 5-6, mois des tests sur ce HOTAS ont fleuris sur le net et Youtube particulièrement. Si tout le monde s'accordait à dire que le grip était perfectible, l'avis positif sur le throttle était aussi unanime.

Bref, si vous voulez faire avancer les choses et participer au vote de Winwing pour qu'ils proposent le throttle seul, vous pouvez suivre ce lien.

Bon weekend à tous !

----------


## plon

> Ah ouai mais non... Monter des modules avec la programmation, interfaces et tout le bazar qui va avec, c'est un coup à ce que je fasse péter tout le quartier moi tellement je suis doué là dedans...
> Vais me contenter d'intégrer du matos existant dans des structures bois (ça, je sais faire sans risque) et décorer le tout pour que ça ait de la gueule. A mon niveau ça sera déjà pas mal je pense.


Les carte leo bodnar (celle-ci : https://www.leobodnar.com/shop/index...roducts_id=300) te permettent de brancher le truc et que ce soit reconnu directement comme un controleur usb sans driver. Tu n'as qu'a souder bouton.switches/rotary/potards comme bon te semble ou même un POV Hat reconnu comme tel si tu veux.

Je cite : 
    USB buttons, switches and encoders interface board with simple connections. Works on Windows, Mac and Linux.
    Build your own gaming device - flight panel, button box, music controller, robot controls and anything else that needs interfacing to a computer.
    Does not require any drivers - works immediately after plugging into USB port.

C'est fourni avec quelques utilitaires ultra simples, un pour configurer tes rotary si tu en as, un autre pour tester le machin, un autre pour assigner un autre ID, nécessaire si tu as plusieurs contrôleur intégrant des cartes Leo Bodnar.

Franchement, si j'ai réussi à fabriquer et utiliser le truc en une journée, n'importe qui peut le faire.

----------


## plon

> Merci pour ton retour !
> 
> Pour le moment j'ai fabriqué une boite à boutons (6 axes, 16 boutons) :
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/01/12/63c...b4193f9.md.jpg
> 
> (la photo date un peu, maintenant on ne voit plus les fils et c'est des vis à la place du scotch  )
> 
> Et un altimètre codeur est en cours de développement (le moteur sera bientôt remplacé par un autre plus rapide et je dois trouver un moyen de faire l'interface avec les simulateurs) :


Joli ton altimètre, je l'avais vu passer. J'ai pas trop l'utilité de cadrans réels, je joue en VR.

Mon cahier des charges était simple : Il me fallait des trims (3 axes) pour les warbirds et le MI-8, et pouvoir localiser simplement les boutons au toucher. J'ai ensuite fait une synthèses des commandes qui me manquaient sur les modules de DCS que j'utilise le plus , le type d'interaction dont j'avais besoin (switch qui revient au centre ou qui reste en position, rotary…) et la façon dont elles sont groupées, et j'ai fait au plus simple avec la limite des 64 entrées du contrôleur. Au final il ne me reste qu'un seul axe et qu'un seul bouton ou rotary que je n'ai pas utilisé. J'ai techniquement la place de les rajouter, mais je n'en ai pas vraiment besoin. (Et j'ai la flemme).

Différente approche,différent objet.
Tu aurais pu mettre plus de boutons ? Plus d'axes ?

----------


## Bacab

> Joli ton altimètre, je l'avais vu passer. J'ai pas trop l'utilité de cadrans réels, je joue en VR.
> 
> Mon cahier des charges était simple : Il me fallait des trims (3 axes) pour les warbirds et le MI-8, et pouvoir localiser simplement les boutons au toucher. J'ai ensuite fait une synthèses des commandes qui me manquaient sur les modules de DCS que j'utilise le plus , le type d'interaction dont j'avais besoin (switch qui revient au centre ou qui reste en position, rotary…) et la façon dont elles sont groupées, et j'ai fait au plus simple avec la limite des 64 entrées du contrôleur. Au final il ne me reste qu'un seul axe et qu'un seul bouton ou rotary que je n'ai pas utilisé. J'ai techniquement la place de les rajouter, mais je n'en ai pas vraiment besoin. (Et j'ai la flemme).
> 
> Différente approche,différent objet.
> Tu aurais pu mettre plus de boutons ? Plus d'axes ?


Plus de boutons oui : il y en a 32 de reconnus par Windows mais seulement 16 sont connectés à quelques choses dans mon montage. En revanche la norme pour les périphériques USB ne permet pas de décrire plus de 6 axes pour un périphérique naturellement reconnu donc je suis au max.

Si je devais refaire la boîte à bouton je partirai certainement sur une Leo Bodnard (ça éviterait le circuit fait maison pour multiplexer les entrées analogiques et le shield pour multiplexer les entrées numériques et la prise de tête avec les connecteurs des différentes cartes) mais ce qui est fait est fait.

----------


## Ranger 28

> Les carte leo bodnar (celle-ci : https://www.leobodnar.com/shop/index...roducts_id=300) te permettent de brancher le truc et que ce soit reconnu directement comme un controleur usb sans driver. Tu n'as qu'a souder bouton.switches/rotary/potards comme bon te semble ou même un POV Hat reconnu comme tel si tu veux.
> 
> Je cite : 
>     USB buttons, switches and encoders interface board with simple connections. Works on Windows, Mac and Linux.
>     Build your own gaming device - flight panel, button box, music controller, robot controls and anything else that needs interfacing to a computer.
>     Does not require any drivers - works immediately after plugging into USB port.
> 
> C'est fourni avec quelques utilitaires ultra simples, un pour configurer tes rotary si tu en as, un autre pour tester le machin, un autre pour assigner un autre ID, nécessaire si tu as plusieurs contrôleur intégrant des cartes Leo Bodnar.
> 
> Franchement, si j'ai réussi à fabriquer et utiliser le truc en une journée, n'importe qui peut le faire.



Bon..... Donc, en gros, non seulement je vais aménager une pièce juste pour les simus  ::trollface:: , mais en, plus je vais pouvoir m'amuser à placer les switchs et autres boutons en tous genres directement sur mes panneaux...  ::love:: 
Bah j'en connaît une qui va être contente...  ::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

> Bah j'en connaît une qui va être contente...


Elle t'a isolé au grenier pour que tu puisses y mettre "ton bordel", non ?  :^_^:

----------


## Ranger 28

> Elle t'a isolé au grenier pour que tu puisses y mettre "ton bordel", non ?


Et je crois qu'elle ne va pas être déçue du voyage...

----------


## plon

> Bah j'en connaît une qui va être contente...


 ::):

----------


## Olis

> Et je crois qu'elle ne va pas être déçue du voyage...


J'espère que tu as un grand bureau (ou 2, ou 3...)  ::ninja::

----------


## Ranger 28

> J'espère que tu as un grand bureau (ou 2, ou 3...)


Je suis exilé au grenier (sans date buttoire...), donc en gros je me retrouve avec 35 m² à aménager ::trollface::

----------


## war-p

Tien, j'avais vu ça il y a un moment mais vu que personne n'en parle : https://why485.itch.io/tiny-combat-arena

----------


## Bacab

> Jette un oeil (si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait) à DCS-BIOS. Ils fournissent aussi le code pour les arduino.
> Si tu as besoin je peux surement t'aider à faire du code spécifique (j'ai décortiqué le protocole d'export, car je suis en train d'essayer de faire un import sous Android).


Oui j'en ai entendu parler, il faut que je me plonge dans la doc pour voir comment l'intégration peut se faire avec.

----------


## Flappie

> Tien, j'avais vu ça il y a un moment mais vu que personne n'en parle : https://why485.itch.io/tiny-combat-arena


Ça ressemble à Flanker.  ::):

----------


## Jimjim13

Pour ce qui veulent "binder"  plus de touche sur  leur hotas il y a ce  petit  logiciel sympa « RS mapper », qui permet, dans  mon cas, de  rendre  toute les positions du Throttle Warthog exploitables. Il permet également  d'affecter des pressions longues ou  courtes à des touches du  hotas  comme  les MFD du  A10, par exemple, pour  mettre en  SOI ou switcher entre les différents  modes.

Par exemple, l'interrupteur "EAC" n'a que  la  position haute qui est reconnu, bein avec ce petit logiciel vous  pouvez emuler la position basse en  1 minute en  affectant le raccourci de  votre  choix. Cela  évite d'utiliser "Target" dont je suis allergique et de faire de la programmation dans les  LUA car je suis  un noob en la  matière  ::P: 
Vers la  11eme  minute  y a  une  explication très bien détaillé justement avec le  bouton EAC et les train d atterrissage ca sera  plus compréhensible que  mes explications ^^ --> Vidéo tuto 
Le  logiciel avec toute les explication trouvé sur le forum de  ED -->  Lien forum  ED

Maintenant je  vais  pouvoir  utiliser  ce template photoshop -->  "Template Throttle Warthog"  modifiable  à  souhait et  faire des  profils  pour  chaque  avion avec toutes les position du  throttle  exploitable. j'ai testé  en  imprimant sur une  feuille  A4 la taille  s'adapte parfaitement, sur  du papier  photo c'est encore  mieux.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Pour ce qui veulent "binder"  plus de touche sur  leur hotas il y a ce  petit  logiciel sympa, qui permet, dans  mon cas, de  rendre  toute les positions du Throttle Warthog exploitables. Il permet également  d'affecter des pression  longue  ou  courte à des touches du  hotas  comme  les MFD du  A10 par exemple  pour  mettre en  SOI ou switcher entre les différents  modes.
> 
> Par exemple, le  l'interrupteur "EAC" n'a que  la  position haute qui est reconnu, bein avec ce petit logiciel vous  pouvez emuler la position basse en  1 minute en  affectant le raccourci de  votre  choix. Cela  évite d'utiliser "Target" dont je suis allergique et de faire de la programmation dans les  LUA car je suis  un noob en la  matière


Il y a un autre moyen sans ajout de logiciel : ajouter les bindings soi-même dans DCS en modifiant les fichiers LUA. Et pas besoin de "coder", d'autres joueurs l'ont déjà fait. Ces "mods" sont même parfois inclus dans les modules concernés.
Un exemple avec le Viggen : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=181720

----------


## Jimjim13

Merci pour l’info Flappy ^^ 
je t’avouerai le trafic des lua j’ai un peu de mal  ::P:  j’avais trouvé un truc du genre  (Sans le fichier zip) mais j’ai pas osé me lancer de peur de passer des heures et faire n’importe quoi et au final rien qui marche. 
J’essaierai dès que j’aurai un peu de temps  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Regarde quand même que les appareils concernés ne disposent pas déjà de contrôles "2/3 positions". Le Mirage a une catégorie de mappings dédiée : "3-Pos. Switch Abstractions". Le Viggen a quelques mappings du même genre (ex: "Flood Lights 2-Pos. Switch"). Pour les autres, je ne sais pas.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: *JDD N°250: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-934719* Rien que ça ! 



Commémoration des 75 ans de la fin de la WWII mais aussi 250ème journal des développeurs depuis 2013 et les début de la nouvelle aventure IL-2 Great Battles avec l'opus Stalingrad. Que de chemin parcouru depuis...   :;): 

Au programme de ce nouveau journal, l'annonce de la sortie du patch 4.006 dans 2  à 3 semaines avec 2 nouveaux avions collectors, le Yak 9 série 2 le Yak 9 T muni du canon de 37 mm. 













Sans oublier la sortie du char Russe SU-152 pour Tank Crew  mais également des changements fondamentaux dans le moteur graphique avec nouveau moteur de rendu des ombrages différés.
La liste final des modifications sera une fois de plus assez conséquente avec plus de 50 autres modifications dans différentes zones de la simulation.

Bref l'aventure continu...  :Cigare: 

Le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=208410

----------


## Qiou87

Ca vole sur DCS demain soir? On continue de profiter de la période d'essais gratuits jusqu'au 19 mai pour voler dans des endroits exotiques?  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Demain perso, je ne sais pas si je serai présent. Plutôt semaine prochaine.

----------


## Flappie

> Ca vole sur DCS demain soir? On continue de profiter de la période d'essais gratuits jusqu'au 19 mai pour voler dans des endroits exotiques?


OK pour moi ! Nico, je te propose qu'on reprenne une de tes missions super balaises sur Persian Gulf, maintenant qu'on a les effectifs qui conviennent.  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

(Alors après, si je peux sortir mon A-10C, pitêtre que j'arriverai à négocier avec Madame  ::ninja:: )

----------


## ze_droopy

Présent demain soir.

Winwing vend tous ses modules séparément : https://www.wwsimstore.com/STORE#Class136

Perso pas convaincu  ::ninja::  C'est cher, le form factor oblige àcheter leur système de support qui a l'air super merdique a 50 boules, ou à le monter dans un cockpit => WAF minable.
Tout ça pour un HOTAS avec moins de fonctions qu'un warthog...

----------


## Qiou87

> OK pour moi ! Nico, je te propose qu'on reprenne une de tes missions super balaises sur Persian Gulf, maintenant qu'on a les effectifs qui conviennent.


Je suis chaud. Présent en F/A-18 en CAP. On verra mais il est possible que le Gunfighter soit arrivé d'ici demain...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ranger 28

Présent demain soir bien évidemment.
Aux choix : F-16 CAP ou CAS, sinon Viggen (mais en cours d'apprentissage, donc je garantie pas l'efficacité ::siffle:: ),ou encore F-14 en pilote si y'a un suicidaire qui veut monter derrière :WTF:

----------


## Flappie

> sinon Viggen (mais en cours d'apprentissage, donc je garantie pas l'efficacité)


Je peux te coacher.  ::trollface::

----------


## Jimjim13

Présent demain soir: F18 ou A10C

Si à l’occasion y a quelqu’un qui est dispo un soir (et Dusty aussi du coup car sans pilote c’est pas rigolo) pour m’expliquer le poste du Rio en F-14B, je suis preneur ^^ ou une soirée entraînement F-14 ^^

J’ai vu 2 3 tuto mais ça reste nébuleux

----------


## Tugais

> Présent demain soir.
> 
> Winwing vend tous ses modules séparément : https://www.wwsimstore.com/STORE#Class136
> 
> Perso pas convaincu  C'est cher, le form factor oblige àcheter leur système de support qui a l'air super merdique a 50 boules, ou à le monter dans un cockpit => WAF minable.
> Tout ça pour un HOTAS avec moins de fonctions qu'un warthog...


Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire qu'il a moins de fonctions qu'un Warthog ? Je ne vois vraiment pas. Quand au système de fixation, il y a des vidéos sur Youtube qui prouvent que ça fait très bien le job.

----------


## Flappie

> Si à l’occasion y a quelqu’un qui est dispo un soir (et Dusty aussi du coup car sans pilote c’est pas rigolo) pour m’expliquer le poste du Rio en F-14B, je suis preneur ^^ ou une soirée entraînement F-14 ^^


Je me ferai un plaisir de t'aider ! Open bar à partir de 17h, indispo vendredi prochain. Je t'envoie un MP.

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est une réplique de HOTAS de F-18, donc moins de fonctions que le HOTAS A-10C, tout simplement.
Quant au système de fixation, j'espère bien qu'à 50€ le bout de metal, il fasse le minimum. Mais vu la taille des machoires, je trouve ça merdique.
C'est bien d'avoir de nouveaux constructeurs de périphériques, sauf s'ils se mettent tous à faire des prix de luxe.
Je me rappelle encore qu'on trouvait le warthog super cher à 400€...

----------


## JanSolo

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Quelques screens de IL-2, j'accroche vraiment à ce nouvel opus.
Le modèle pour les dégâts est très sympa.

Comme il a été mentionné précédemment, il manque de pouvoir retrouver facilement une touche bindée au hotas comme sous DCS ainsi que le cockpit cliquable qui a son charme même quand il n'y a pas grand chose à manipuler!

----------


## Flappie

@Dusty : Je te rejoins sur l'aspect mastoc du throttle Winiwig. Tu parles de WAF pourri, eh bien je n'aimerais pas arborer ça sur mon bureau moi non plus (ça doit être mon côté féminin  ::ninja:: ). A mon sens, ce throttle est parfait quand on souhaite créer un simpit complet, mais c'est tout. Par contre je comprends très bien la démarche de militer pour obtenir le throttle seul, puisque le stick s'avère bien en deça des attentes - surtout pour ce prix.

----------


## ze_droopy

> A mon sens, ce throttle est parfait quand on souhaite créer un simpit complet, mais c'est tout.


Ben oui et non, ils ont le cul entre 2 chaises puisque les boutons sur la base regroupe des boutons qui sont normalement ailleurs dans le pit. Clairement c'est impossible à poser sur un bureau/meuble.
Mais effectivement, ils ont l'air de bien répondre aux remarques de la communauté.

----------


## Flappie

> Ben oui et non, ils ont le cul entre 2 chaises puisque les boutons sur la base regroupe des boutons qui sont normalement ailleurs dans le pit.


Ah ? Pour ce prix-là, c'est pas une copie conforme ?  ::huh::

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est bien d'avoir de nouveaux constructeurs de périphériques, sauf s'ils se mettent tous à faire des prix de luxe.
> Je me rappelle encore qu'on trouvait le warthog super cher à 400€...


Je pense que ceux qui font des produits inadaptés, parce que trop cher ou pas en ligne avec ce qu'attendent les simeurs, couleront rapidement. Si des boîtes vivent comme ça en proposant plus cher que du Thrustmaster, c'est que des gens achètent. Je peux juste te filer mon raisonnement puisque je viens d'acheter un stick à 420€ qui n'est donc pas un Warthog mais un VKB Gunfighter III avec le grip MCG Pro, soit 90€ de plus que le stick F/A18C + base Warthog que je regardais initialement:
- en VR je veux le max de boutons sur le stick, des trucs sur la base ou autre ça ne me sert à rien puisque je ne peux pas regarder - 24 boutons sur ce stick, cool, c'est 5 de plus que sur le stick F/A-18
- la mécanique interne full métal m'inspire plutôt confiance, pareil pour les joints à poussière et tout. Mon stick est posé à côté du PC dans le salon, j'ai une gamine qui joue autour, je veux un truc résistant (j'en prends soin mais ceux qui ont des gosses, surtout petits, savent de quoi je parle). Le Warthog j'ai lu que la mécanique interne était en plastique et pas spécialement protégé contre la poussière.
- la possibilité de régler soi-même ses ressorts et ses cames pour avoir un feeling vraiment "comme on veut" - ce qui va être difficile d'ailleurs parce que je commence à vraiment adorer voler le F/A-18 et le Huey dans la même soirée, 1h chacun, et c'est pas du tout le même besoin en terme de stick entre l'un que tu touches pas pendant de longues minutes et l'autre que t'ajustes en permanence même avec le trim

Après j'aurai jamais mis 1000€ dans un HOTAS, mais je comprends que certains pour qui l'argent n'a pas la même valeur et qui passent des dizaines d'heures chaque semaine sur DCS soient prêts à lâcher autant. Après tout regarde le tarif des modules de DCS, ou même le tarif d'une machine neuve qui soit capable de bien faire tourner DCS, on est pas dans un hobby de fauché.

Ceci n'excusant en rien le fait qu'à ces tarifs élitistes, les produits comme ceux de WWSimStore doivent être vraiment exceptionnels et au dessus de la concurrence pour justifier leur existence. Si c'est à peine mieux qu'un Warthog, je n'en vois pas non plus l'intérêt.

----------


## JanSolo

Sur IL-2, si je lance une campagne du côté Boche à Moscou, est ce la carrière se poursuit sur Stalingrad, Kuban etc si jamais nous survivons?
Non parce qu'avec le nombre de morts connes que je me tape j'essaye de voir loin dans ma carrière…

----------


## Ranger 28

> Je peux te coacher.


Je suis toujours preneur pour les enseignements et conseils avisés. Pour le moment, démarrage, décollage, vol et atterrissages sont ok. Je vais m'attaquer à la nav et systèmes d'armes cet apm et demain.

----------


## Flappie

> Sur IL-2, si je lance une campagne du côté Boche à Moscou, est ce la carrière se poursuit sur Stalingrad, Kuban etc si jamais nous survivons?
> Non parce qu'avec le nombre de morts connes que je me tape j'essaye de voir loin dans ma carrière…


A mon sens, ce sont des jeux différents. Je doute qu'ils aient prévu que tu puisses importer un pilote d'un jeu à l'autre. Mais si je dis une connerie, pollux_18 va venir me rectifier vite fait.  ::): 




> Je suis toujours preneur pour les enseignements et conseils avisés. Pour le moment, démarrage, décollage, vol et atterrissages sont ok. Je vais m'attaquer à la nav et systèmes d'armes cet apm et demain.


Pas de soucis.  ::):  Le wiki du Viggen est ici.

Pour l'armement, je te conseille de procéder dans cet ordre :

- Rb04 (en mode ENKEL -un seul navire ciblé- pour commencer, afin de garantir un coup au but)
- ARAK (roquettes)
- M/71 high drag (rester en mode NAV, car bug en mode ANF)
- Rb-05 pour rigoler (pilotage manuel de 2 aéronefs en même temps !)
- Rb-75 (Maverick basique, avec la mire minuscule et l'absence de zoom), à noter que tu peux abattre des avions avec.  ::): 
- Bk-90 (il faut maîtriser le radar air-sol et les "fixes" pour garantir un coup au but)

J'éprouve encore beaucoup de souci de visée avec l'AKAN (canon) et les M/71 low drag. A ma connaissance, le système de visée balistique du Viggen est toujours en WIP. A essayer en dernier, donc.

----------


## Ranger 28

Ok, c'est noté !

----------


## jeanba

> Sur IL-2, si je lance une campagne du côté Boche à Moscou, est ce la carrière se poursuit sur Stalingrad, Kuban etc si jamais nous survivons?
> Non parce qu'avec le nombre de morts connes que je me tape j'essaye de voir loin dans ma carrière…


Non, je en crois pas (en tous cas, il ne le faisait pas il y a un an, la seule fois où ça aurait pu m'arriver)
Tu as un autre mode campagne PWCG par contre qui le fait:

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/forum...ign-generator/

----------


## davidmontpellier

Hello,

Présent en F18 CAS/SEAD

----------


## Tugais

> C'est une réplique de HOTAS de F-18, donc moins de fonctions que le HOTAS A-10C, tout simplement.
> Quant au système de fixation, j'espère bien qu'à 50€ le bout de metal, il fasse le minimum. Mais vu la taille des machoires, je trouve ça merdique.
> C'est bien d'avoir de nouveaux constructeurs de périphériques, sauf s'ils se mettent tous à faire des prix de luxe.
> Je me rappelle encore qu'on trouvait le warthog super cher à 400€...


Ton commentaire me fait douter que l'on parle bien du même matériel. Voici un récap des possibilités offertes uniquement par le throttle vendu par Winwing

Le handle du throttle dispose de :
2 x 4-Way Hat (+ Push), could be set as 3 x 8-Way Hat(+ Push) in software.1x 3 Position Button1x mini JOYSTICK（Analog）+Push Button1x Wheel Axis Hall Sensor(AUTO CENTER)3x Momentary Buttons. 1x Switch
Le pannel du throttle quand à lui offre :
2 x Axis.6 x (ON)-OFF-(ON) Buttons(Auto Center).7 x ON-ON Buttons.6 x ON-OFF-ON Buttons.1 x ON-OFF-(ON) Buttons(Single Auto Center).1 x 4 Position Rotary Switch.1 x Green LED Indicator.
Des spécificités du throttle vendu par Winwing :
16bit Hall sensor for both L/R throttle axis.288mm travel distance.Friction adjust lever.10bit axis for Friction adjust lever.Finger lift for IDLE and Afterburner detents.Thrust lever neutral feel tension adjust.Thrust lever sync.Adjustable back light.

Ils sont très très loin de ce que propose le throttle du Warthog. Il n'y a, à vrai dire, aucune confusion possible sur la différence qualitative et pratique qu'offre ce nouveau produit. La qualité des matériaux, le choix des composants, les mécanismes de fonctionnement retenu font de cette manette des gaz une offre autrement plus intéressante que le matériel Thrustmaster. Le hic, son coût bien évidemment ; mais quand on fait de meilleurs produits que la concurrence, on peut se permettre de demander un peu plus.

Quand à cette autre remarque :




> Ben oui et non, ils ont le cul entre 2 chaises puisque les boutons sur la base regroupe des boutons qui sont normalement ailleurs dans le pit.


Tu sèmes encore le doute dans les esprits. Le pannel reprend bien l'essentiel du pannel gauche du Hornet, les boutons que tu évoques ont été pris sur le pannel droit et ajoutés en plus de ceux de gauche, permettant ansi de faire toute la procédure de démarrage du Hornet à l'aide du throttle.

En rédigeant cette réponse j'ai eu un doute sur d'autres interventions de ta part concernant spécifiquement Winwing. Et j'ai en effet retrouver ton autre intervention à l'un de mes message où tu cassais déjà du sucre sur leur dos en induisant en erreur les lecteurs du topic. C'est moche, ils t'ont fait quelque chose pour que tu leur en veuilles ?

Comme l'a fait remarquer Quiou, la simulation n'est pas nécessairement un hobby bon marché quand on s'y consacre vraiment. On peut parfaitement voler avec un Thrustmaster T16.000 mais si l'on plonge tête la première dans la simulation et que l'on a les moyens d'investir, très vite on finit par débourser quelques milliers d'euros dans son matériel. La bonne nouvelle, c'est que mis à part le PC, on garde généralement son HOTAS et son palonnier 10 ans ou plus - si l'on a consenti à investir une belle somme dans ces périphériques. Du coup, le prix du matériel ramené sur 10 ans paraît tout de suite plus raisonnable.

A garder en tête également, le matériel de Winwing est modulaire. Ils prévoient déjà de sortir un handle TQS pour le throttle (la manette des gaz du F-16) et un stick Viper pour aller sur leur base. En plus de cette modularité, ils ont posté également des buttons boxes qui viendront se greffer à leur setup :





Cette boîte a de bonnes idées et comme toutes les boîtes chinoises ils progressent vite et apprennent de leurs erreurs - même si ils pêchent côté communication et/ou service clientèle. C'est typiquement le genre de boîte qui peut bousculer les acteurs traditionnels, pour ma part je suis prêt à supporter ce genre d'initiative.

----------


## ze_droopy

Détend toi, le cours de l'action ne chutera pas parce que je donne mon avis. Je suis d'accord avec l'aspect du marché de la simulation, mais je trouve que les constructeurs se lâchent sur leur marge, parce-que-c'est-un-marché-de-niche. On ne peut pas déplorer la multiplication du choix, tout le monde pourra y trouver son compte.
Mais je peux encore donner mon opinion sans que ça devienne une attaque personnelle? Ou alors on se rapproche du point Godwin?  :tired: 

Au risque de me répéter, le throttle du A-10C a plus de fonctions que le F-18C (une liste à la Prévert n'y changera rien). OK, ça sera peut-être comblé par un add-on (au prix fort donc).
Les boutons sur la base, j'ai la même remarque que pour le warthog, au final on s'en fout un peu: la plupart ne servent qu'au (re)démarrage, soit 1/2 fois par mission, ssi je vole en A-10C (ou ici F-18). La sérigraphie ne m'incite pas à utiliser plus de 1 ou 2 switchs sur d'autres appareils.
Donc non, il n'est pas TRES loin de ce que fait le WTHG; il a pour lui une course plus longue et une meilleure précision. Si cette "killer-feature" amène les gens à debourser 2 fois plus, soit, tant mieux pour eux. Je propose mon opinion du produit, pas des gens qui l'achètent, chacun voit midi à sa porte.
Je n'induis personne en erreur, le fait est que la base est incompatible avec une réplique de F-18, justement parce que les boutons des panneaux droits on été ajoutés. Je ne vois pas où le doute pourrait s'installer, c'est factuel. Certains trouveront ça pratique, ceux qui utiliseront les supports; pour les autres, c'est plus compliqué... C'est juste une analyse du client visé.

Je me fous totalement de la marque, TM, VKB, WW, Apple, Samsung... J'étais au contraire très intéressé par le produit lors de leur première annonce: expérience des simus pros, annonce d'un periphérique "affordable" (qui en chinese consumer electronics veut en général dire low-cost mais pas forcément merdique). Donc le prix m'a surpris, et m'a fait reconsidéré le rapport besoin/envie.
Enfin, ce qui me dérange le plus... ce sont ces supports, que je ne n'oserait pas mettre sur mon plan de bureau en bois, parce que la pression n'est pas assez répartie.

Voila, si j'ai froissé quelqu'un d'autre, n'hésitez pas à le crier à la fenêtre, j'essaierai d'écouter.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## JanSolo

> Non, je en crois pas (en tous cas, il ne le faisait pas il y a un an, la seule fois où ça aurait pu m'arriver)
> Tu as un autre mode campagne PWCG par contre qui le fait:
> 
> https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/forum...ign-generator/


Top!
Merci Jeanba!

----------


## papagueff

bonsoir à tous, ça vole demain soir ? et si oui, volez vous sur la carte Normandie avec des warbirds ? si  c'est une mission habituelle en jet, je suis partant en F18 en CAP, j'ai potassé toute la semaine le mode Air/Air du F18 et suis curieux de mettre en application mes connaissances. A demain soir peut être.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## partizan

Partant pour du F16 demain soir si ranger ou autre veut de moi en patrouille de viper.

----------


## Bacab

Strike en Harrier _as usual_ !

----------


## Ranger 28

> Partant pour du F16 demain soir si ranger ou autre veut de moi en patrouille de viper.


Avec plaisir. Je pense qu'il y aura Soan aussi en F-16 s'il ne bosse pas de nuit.
Je pense pas être au point sur le viggen d'ici demain. Il est farceur ce petit Suédois...

----------


## Flappie

Désolé, je ne serai pas présent demain soir. Quelqu'un d'autre devra hoster à ma place. Amusez-vous bien !

Attention : Il y a eu un changement de version important sur SRS (1.7 -> 1.8). Je crois que vous devrez tous être sur la même version que le serveur où ça ne marchera pas.

----------


## Lokournan

Salut les gars, je ne pense pas pouvoir être la non plus demain. Bon vol  :;):  et à bientôt  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Champagne, le guide de Chuck pour le F-16 est dispo !

----------


## Tugais

> […]


Il n'y a aucune attaque personnelle, je me suis simplement interrogé sur la raison de ton acharnement contre une marque en particulier et la propagation d'informations qui se révèlent être fausses. Je comprends mieux que tu sois déçu par un prix qui te semble trop élevé, je comprends parfaitement même si je pense que c'est une considération tout à fait personnelle qui ne touchera pas d'autres personnes. Je passe sur ta remarque Godwin, c'est naze.

Je possède le throttle du Warthog, je connais donc parfaitement ce que je peux et ne peux pas faire avec mon matériel. Je ne peux que m'inscrire en faux vis-à-vis de ta remarque concernant le fait qu'un throttle Warthog en fait plus. Ce dernier possède 2 axes et 9 boutons sur la base par rapport à 2 axes et 21 boutons pour le throttle Winwing ; en incluant le handle, on reste sur deux produits similaires, le handle Hornet remplaçant un switch pour un axe supplémentaire permettant de gérer l'élévation du radar.

Tu soulèves pour la deuxième fois le fait qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une réplique parfaite du pannel gauche du Hornet et que par conséquent le produit n'a aucun intérêt. Outre le fait que les principaux boutons et knobs soient bien présents en plus d'en intégrer du pannel de droite, je ne vois pas en quoi offrir plus d'options aux joueurs est une mauvaise chose. Ton argument est assez improbable et pose la question du throttle Warthog qui ne semble pas te déranger malgré le fait que c'est un ersatz de pannel de A-10..

Dans la même veine tu évoques encore cette histoire de supports qui de l'avis de toutes les personnes les ayant testés, font le job - ils ne sont pas géniaux mais ils ont le mérite d'exister en attendant que Monster Tech propose quelque chose. Si tu as un joli bureau que tu souhaites épargner, n'utilises pas non plus les supports de Monster Tech, de Virpil ou encore ceux de VKB qui débarquent dans les jours à venir, tu auras le même soucis. D'ailleurs, sais-tu que malgré la taille plus imposante du throttle de Winwing ce dernier est plus léger que le throttle Warthog et que cela explique certainement le design plus light de leurs supports ?

Peut-être que finalement tu ne t'es pas suffisamment renseigné sur le produit mais il s'avère que l'on peut assigner n'importe quelle fonction à n'importe quel bouton ou axe. Si tu ne souhaites pas avoir des boutons que tu vas utiliser qu'une ou deux fois, rien ne t'empêches de changer la config' Pourquoi ne pas assigner tes knobs au volume des différents postes radios par exemple ? C'est super pratique, surtout dans une période où de plus en plus de joueurs utilisent SRS et consorts pour gérer ses comm'

Je terminerai ma diatribe sur cette remarque. Ça ne me dérange aucunement de lire des avis sur des produits qui débarquent sur le marché, au contraire je trouve ça vraiment cool pour tous ceux qui se posent des questions et envisageraient d'investir. Ce qui m'ennuie c'est que tu as un avis négatif  très prononcé sur un produit que tu n'as pas testé et que tu n'as jamais eu entre les mains ; en plus de cela tu t'es appuyé sur un article d'un site en prenant le soin de n'employer que la partie négative de l'article. De l'autre côté, on a des dizaines de témoignages sur le net (y compris Checksix sur lequel tu t'es appuyé pour dénigrer le produit et qui encense le fonctionnement du throttle) des Youtubers et streamers qui eux, ont essayé le produits et qui partagent leur bonne impression voir leur très bonne surprise vis-à-vis du throttle. De l'avis de ces personnes, le throttle du Hornet vaut à lui seul l'achat du set complet, bonne surprise, Winwing a décidé d'écouter les joueurs et proposent le throttle seul à un prix plus abordable. Au final on a un throttle de meilleur qualité, avec plus d'axes, des rotaries, deux fois plus de boutons à un prix plus élevé ? Pourquoi ne suis-je pas choqué ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Non mais en fait vous n'arriverez pas à être d'accord, je pense même (je pense.... ça va rassurer ma femme ça tiens.... ou pas), en vous relisant que parfois vous ne parlez pas tout à fait de la même chose.

Alors laissez tomber et pis c'est tout  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Les débats c'est bien, mais pour ce soir on a ni serveur, ni mission.  ::unsure::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Les débats c'est bien, mais pour ce soir on a ni serveur, ni mission.


Pour le serveur, il suffit de prendre n'importe qui avec une pas trop mauvaise connexion (sur la mienne, je fais tenir max 6 personnes) avec son port ouvert (le 10308 de mémoire), et pour les missions on en a tout un stock surtout si il n'y a pas trop de monde (très peu de mission pour plus de 10 joueurs).

----------


## Ranger 28

> Champagne, le guide de Chuck pour le F-16 est dispo !


Ah, ben ça c'est un bonne nouvelle !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En ce qui concerne l'hébergement, 5-6 joueurs maxi chez moi aussi... La fibre ne passe toujours pas dans le village.

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai jamais testé mais chez moi ça devrait passer (500Mbps). Le souci c'est que je bosse demain donc à 23h je me déco pour aller au lit. En général vous volez bien plus tard que ça...

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai jamais testé mais chez moi ça devrait passer (500Mbps). Le souci c'est que je bosse demain donc à 23h je me déco pour aller au lit. En général vous volez bien plus tard que ça...


 ::lol::  J'héberge nos 23-26 canards sur une connexion à 100Mbps.

@Zan: pourras-tu hoster s'il te plait ?

@Nico: je pense que la majorité de tes missions sur PG peuvent accueillir une vingtaine de joueurs. Ne serait-ce que la première que tu avais faite avec les ouate milles îles occupées (les Silkworm à Tunb, etc.). Mais au pire, vous pouvez volez sur une de mes grosses missions dans le Caucase en inversant les rôles que vous aviez, "Caviar sandwich" en tête, suivie de prêt par "Chicken valley".

Un de ces 4, il faudra que je refasse une campagne. J'aimerais la faire sur Persian Gulf, pour changer. Allez, je lance un sondage pour me donner de l'inspiration : quel appareil voudriez-vous piloter pour une campagne dans le golfe ? Pensez aux limitations actuelles des modules. Vous pouvez évidemment choisir un hélico.

----------


## Bacab

Je peux hoster s'il y a besoin (j'ai jamais essayé ceci dit, il faudra que je teste ça un peu avant).

----------


## Flappie

Il faut créer une règle NAT sur ta box qui redirige le trafic UDP et TCP du port 10308 vers ton PC. Si ton serveur n'est pas visible dans la liste, le problème est chez toi (pare-feu qui bloque, ou plus souvent, règle NAT qui ne pointe pas vers la bonne IP interne).

----------


## Qiou87

> Un de ces 4, il faudra que je refasse une campagne. J'aimerais la faire sur Persian Gulf, pour changer. Allez, je lance un sondage pour me donner de l'inspiration : quel appareil voudriez-vous piloter pour une campagne dans le golfe ? Pensez aux limitations actuelles des modules. Vous pouvez évidemment choisir un hélico.


Je trouve la géographie très adaptée à un PA. Mais globalement tous les modules que je vole régulièrement auraient leur place dans le golfe:
- M2K (escadrille basée à Al Dafra)
- F/A-18 (Stennis)
- Huey (y'a bien quelqu'un qui doit le voler dans le coin)

Y'a déjà quelques campagnes en F/A-18 dans le Golfe, mais pas trop en Huey j'ai l'impression. Ce serait cool!

----------


## partizan

Je peux hoster la mission dcs et le serveur srs sans souci (normalement, jamais testé à plus de 10).
Pour les missions, il me semblait que Nico que celle avec les missiles anti navires à détruire sur les îles intégrait pas mal d’appareils (dont des f16 en prévision de leur sortie). De mémoire je l’avais volee en a10 puis viggen. On ne l’avait pas terminée. Je remonte mon pc en fin de journée (travaux chez moi qui se terminent ds là journée si tt va bien donc je ne pourrai pas tester avant)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je peux hoster la mission dcs et le serveur srs sans souci (normalement, jamais testé à plus de 10).
> Pour les missions, il me semblait que Nico que celle avec les missiles anti navires à détruire sur les îles intégrait pas mal d’appareils (dont des f16 en prévision de leur sortie). De mémoire je l’avais volee en a10 puis viggen. On ne l’avait pas terminée. Je remonte mon pc en fin de journée (travaux chez moi qui se terminent ds là journée si tt va bien donc je ne pourrai pas tester avant)


Il faut que je regarde qu'elle mission car je crois que j'en ai 2 comme celle-ci dont une qui devait se faire dans les années 90 (sans fox 3), mais on avait été tellement mauvais (ou la mission trop difficile, que l'on avait fait un saut de 10ans).

----------


## jeanba

> Top!
> Merci Jeanba!


Je trouve les missions "chasse pure" meilleures dans PWCG, par contre, question attaque au sol, je préfère le mode carrière "de base"

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Un de ces 4, il faudra que je refasse une campagne. J'aimerais la faire sur Persian Gulf, pour changer. Allez, je lance un sondage pour me donner de l'inspiration : quel appareil voudriez-vous piloter pour une campagne dans le golfe ? Pensez aux limitations actuelles des modules. Vous pouvez évidemment choisir un hélico.


Moi je dirai que ça serai en A-10C, mais aussi en Huey. J'ai jamais pris le temps de faire mumuse avec ce module et je voudrai vraiment me mettre dessus.

----------


## Qiou87

> Moi je dirai que ça serai en A-10C, mais aussi en Huey. J'ai jamais pris le temps de faire mumuse avec ce module et je voudrai vraiment me mettre dessus.


D'ailleurs si tu veux une petite campagne pas prise de tête en Huey j'ai fini Battle Angel hier et c'est plutôt sympa. Pas trop long, noob friendly, le mec a cherché le fun plus que le réalisme militaire. Ca me faisait ma mission pop-corn du soir pour continuer à me familiariser avec le vol en Huey. Evidemment comme beaucoup trop de campagnes c'est en Georgie mais bon...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Nicquel, merci  ::):  Je regarderai ça.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Un de ces 4, il faudra que je refasse une campagne. J'aimerais la faire sur Persian Gulf, pour changer. Allez, je lance un sondage pour me donner de l'inspiration : quel appareil voudriez-vous piloter pour une campagne dans le golfe ? Pensez aux limitations actuelles des modules. Vous pouvez évidemment choisir un hélico.


Pour moi un grand classique: le F18 depuis le stennis  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour moi un grand classique: le F18 depuis le stennis


Je crois pas qu'il existe de campagne où on protège des tankers dans le golfe qui seraient par exemple attaqués par l'Iran. Pas obligé que ce soit un scénario réel pour ma part. Mais ouais, un Stennis envoyé dans la zone pour protéger les copains américains et leur pétrole, avec de l'anti-navire contre des frégates iraniennes, etc. ça pourrait être super je trouve.

----------


## plon

> J'aimerais la faire sur Persian Gulf, pour changer. Allez, je lance un sondage pour me donner de l'inspiration : quel appareil voudriez-vous piloter pour une campagne dans le golfe ? Pensez aux limitations actuelles des modules. Vous pouvez évidemment choisir un hélico.


Je serais partant pour participer à une campagne, en KA-50 !

Je vais essayer de passer ce soir, en hélico si possible (Ka-50 ou Huey). Dispo jusqu'à 23h environ.

----------


## sentepu

oups j'arrive un peu tard mais comme d'hab j'ai tous de prêt (serv/srs/missions dynamiques) si besoin et je serais présent  ::):

----------


## Kiloutyg

Je pêux heberger le serveur du jeu! Srs no lo se!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je serai pas là ce soir, fini de bosser un peu tard, ça va être chaud patate pour 21h  ::):

----------


## Jokletox

Pas dispo ce soir !

----------


## Bacab

Désolé je ne serai pas la finalement, je n'ai toujours pas fait à manger  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Au cas où, comme moi, vous auriez loupé ça :

----------


## frostphoenyx

Au-delà de la prouesse technique incontestable, je trouve pas ça très intéressant du point de vue tactique. Quel est l'intérêt ? Le mec est super vulnérable.

----------


## plon

Pour cause d'embuscade, je ne serais pas là ce soir désolé.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Le papier sur le principe de moteur plasma atmosphérique : https://aip.scitation.org/doi/abs/10.1063/5.0005814

----------


## partizan

La petite patrouille de Viper en Cap (Ranger/Zan)



puis CAS



Merci pour les infos sur le F16, je vais me palucher le guide de Chuck.

----------


## FIVE-one

Petit moment de solitude après que Ranger se soit déco du serv : je repars confé air-sol après plusieurs heures sans un seul chasseur ennemi à l'horizon.
5 min après le décollage, 4 MiG-29 me tombent sur la courge alors que je n'ai que 2 AIM-9...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ca s'appelle le Karma  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> Le papier sur le principe de moteur plasma atmosphérique : https://aip.scitation.org/doi/abs/10.1063/5.0005814


Merci pour le lien, c'est passionnant !  :X1:

----------


## partizan

@Five, quand j'ai coupé j'ai vite regardé, il y avait des 21, des 23 et des 29 :P
Quand les iraniens ont compris que Ranger s'était carapaté, ils ont sorti toute leur chasse rien que pour toi  :^_^:

----------


## Ranger 28

Sans déconner... On a fait des ronds dans le ciel pendant deux heures et on a pas vu la queue d'une mouette... @FIVE-one, t'as vraiment pas de bol. (moi non plus pour le coup^^)

Oui, sortie Sympa en viper. Dommage que l'on ai eu personne en face.

----------


## Qiou87

> Sans déconner... On a fait des ronds dans le ciel pendant deux heures et on a pas vu la queue d'une mouette... @FIVE-one, t'as vraiment pas de bol. (moi non plus pour le coup^^)
> 
> Oui, sortie Sympa en viper. Dommage que l'on ai eu personne en face.


Je serai curieux de savoir pourquoi la CAP s'est finalement lancée mais si tard. Dommage mais c'était rigolo de faire un peu de bombardement ensuite, surtout avec les manpads sur zone pour nous laisser sur nos gardes.  ::P:

----------


## partizan

Nico a indiqué que le trigger qui déclenchait la cap était lié aux objectifs détruits au sol. J'imagine qu'en fin de soirée, les objectifs étaient aplatis... et toute la cap IA est sortie.

----------


## Flappie

L'équilibre CAP IA est toujours difficile à trouver quand on crée une mission, parce que tout va dépendre du nombre de joueurs CAP, de leur appareil (nombre d'emport, portée, Fox-3 ou pas?), de leur skill, et de leur capacité à se relayer au moment de ravitailler/réarmer. Et il faut ajouter à tout ça le comportement variable des IA : parfois apeurées, elles abandonnent leur mission (c'est arrivé sur Chicken Valley), parfois kamikazes, elles foncent dans la mêlée même à 2 appareils contre 10.

Le script de Nico est pas mal : on attend que la CAS ait terminé une zone, ça laisse la CAP souffler un peu. Il faudrait juste ajouter une condition *OU* avec un timer pour les cas où la CAS "traîne" un peu. Exemple : la CAP IA arrive si "objectif détruit" ou si "timer > 3600 secondes". Après, le problème des timers, c'est que ça peut se déclencher en même temps qu'un autre spawn de CAP IA. Et là, c'est la cata !  :^_^:

----------


## Empnicolas

Concernant la CAP, je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé car il devait normalement y en avoir quand on prenait un appareil A/A (et s'arrêter si il n'y en avait pas) avec deux lignes de CAP: une sur le temps et une autre sur la destruction d'objectif seulement ce marqueur de présence de CAP de notre coté semble avoir mal fonctionné. 
Du coup, j'ai modifier hier soir la mission pour retirer cette activation conditionnelle de la CAP (ainsi que mettre des F-16 Blck 50) pour une version 3 de la mission.

Il y a également pas mal de joueur qui maintenant font de la CAP (environ 60-70%) alors qu'avant c'était l'inverse avec la CAS donc forcement les anciennes missions, il n'y a rien d'autre que balancer de la CAP adverse de temps en temps.

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai rien contre la CAS perso, au contraire, mais pour un nouveau (je vole le F/A-18 depuis seulement 6 semaines) la partie A-A est bien plus facile à apprendre que la partie A-G. J'ai pas du maîtriser, mais entre locker une cible au radar en BVR et appuyer sur tir, ou activer un pod de visée laser/optique, savoir avec quelle munition ça s'utilise, comment activer le guidage de l'arme, etc. c'est beaucoup plus complexe. Du coup ça se fait petit à petit, et perso je ne me lance pas en multi avec les canards sur un type de missions (CAS ou SEAD par exemple) sans savoir au minimum opérer les systèmes de l'avion en l'ayant fait 2-3x en solo. Et souvent quand je joue 1h le soir je fais une campagne ou un truc "fun" plutôt que de me taper le bouquin sur l'utilisation d'un AGM-65...
Après je sais que c'est difficile à créer ces missions, et je te suis reconnaissant de le faire. Si un truc marche pas, c'est pas la mort, même en CCIP de "noob" (c'est facile à savoir utiliser mais difficile à maîtriser) je me suis amusé hier.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> ...


Le SEAD avec le HARM en mode TOO sur le F/A-18 c'est presque du pointer-cliquer, pas besoin de passer par un pod ou de designer quoi que ce soit, pour commencer le air-sol c'est pas mal.

----------


## FIVE-one

> @Five, quand j'ai coupé j'ai vite regardé, il y avait des 21, des 23 et des 29 :P
> Quand les iraniens ont compris que Ranger s'était carapaté, ils ont sorti toute leur chasse rien que pour toi


C'était le cadeau de bienvenue. J'ai déco après m'être fait bûcher par ce que je pense être un SA-3 (je pensais être hors domaine et dans le beam), pendant que j'engageais 4 MiG-29 et un MiG-21 qui me chafouinait dans mes 10h.

Première fois que je vois un simu me troller comme ça ! ^^




> Sans déconner... On a fait des ronds dans le ciel pendant deux heures et on a pas vu la queue d'une mouette... @FIVE-one, t'as vraiment pas de bol. (moi non plus pour le coup^^)
> 
> Oui, sortie Sympa en viper. Dommage que l'on ai eu personne en face.


J'ai d'autant plus les boules que je suis resté 30min/une heure confé air-air pour vous couvrir et sans rien pouvoir faire d'autre que vous voir passer le motoculteur sur les targets au sol. C'est quand je reviens prêt pour la bagarre que je me fais défoncer par toute la DA adverse  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Qiou87

Bon, j'ai reçu le *VKB Gunfighter* (expédié en quelques heures mais 7 jours pour faire Amsterdam->Ile-de-France quand même). Y'a plus qu'à réapprendre à voler, ça change beaucoup du T.16000. Déjà il est extrêmement doux au centre, donc très précis au final par rapport à un T.16000 qui force pour revenir en position centrale. J'ai juste testé le Huey vite fait à Vegas mais j'ai trouvé que je manoeuvrais beaucoup plus facilement entre les bâtiments. Faut y aller tout doux, c'est très jouissif, on a un peu l'impression de passer d'une souris à boule à un capteur laser dernière génération. Y'a plus qu'à commencer mes fixations sur la chaise en sidestick pour plus l'avoir sur le bureau et j'aurai enfin un setup confortable pour le vol en hélico, qui ne m'épuise pas le poignet au bout de 30min de vol. Posé sur le bureau, le Gunfighter est quand même vraiment haut et c'est fatiguant pour le bras (normal).

Je sais qu'il est réglable de partout aussi, mais je veux déjà commencer par trouver ma position (donc faire mes fixations sur siège) et ensuite mettre quelques heures de vol dans mes appareils réguliers (F18/F5/Huey). Assez vite je pense que je me rendrai compte si c'est parfait comme ça ou si je veux des ressorts plus forts ou un autre profil de came.

Belle bête en tout cas!

----------


## Flappie

> Je sais qu'il est réglable de partout aussi, mais je veux déjà commencer par trouver ma position (donc faire mes fixations sur siège) et ensuite mettre quelques heures de vol dans mes appareils réguliers (F18/F5/Huey). Assez vite je pense que je me rendrai compte si c'est parfait comme ça ou si je veux des ressorts plus forts ou un autre profil de came.


Tu m'oublies pas pour les photos de la fixation au siège, hein ?  :Bave:

----------


## Qiou87

> Tu m'oublies pas pour les photos de la fixation au siège, hein ?


Faut déjà que je récupère la base du siège (le lien entre l'assise et le verrin), j'ai une soudure qui a lâchée le 15 mars (trop cool quand tu pars pour 8 semaines de télétravail  :Facepalm: ).  J'ai des contraintes importantes aussi de démontabilité, je peux pas faire un truc qui prend beaucoup de place ou qui reste en place sur le siège tout le temps. Faut qu'en 1min mon setup soit en place (stick + throttle) - si c'est chiant à mettre en place c'est autant de raison d'attraper le pad et de jouer à autre chose le soir. Ah, et ce qui reste sur le siège en permanence (à priori juste une petite plaque acier de chaque côté fixée direct à la base du siège pour supporter la majorité du poids en Z, le plus logique) doit aussi être "safe", car j'ai une petite fille très curieuse qui vient toujours là où il faut pas. Donc l'acier doit probablement être protégé par du silicone ou caoutchouc, j'ai pas encore trouvé. J'ai des croquis pour tout ça à priori, faut juste que mon siège soit réparé pour finaliser ma position dans le siège, donc les dimensions des fixations, et que je fasse un tour au magasin de bricolage. Ce sera pas fini avant mi-juin je pense, mais quand ça le sera je posterai 2-3 photos oui.

----------


## Qiou87

Je viens de voir que les campagnes sont à -50% sur Steam, mais pas sur le e-Shop. Bon comme on peut transférer sur la standalone j'ai pris Red Flag (Baltic Dragon  ::wub:: ) à moitié prix du coup... Ca attendra la mise à jour 2.5.6 avec tous les ajouts du Mirage quand même.

Sinon y'a des *campagnes sympas en Huey*? J'ai fini Battle Angel, c'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait (sympa, pas trop long 30-45min à chaque fois, pleins de choses à faire). Le reste que je vois sur User Files a l'air trop vieux pour marcher en 2.5, ou pas top. J'ai tenté la campagne UN de base mais sans tirer tout du long et pour voler des plombes le long d'une rivière, ça ne m'a pas excité. Et les deux DLC (Argo et Worlds Apart) ont l'air de ne pas être top - des scripts qui buggent, des NVGs indisponibles pour des missions de nuit, et surtout des missions qui dépassent 90min. Je suis tout à fait pour le fait que de bonnes campagnes coûtent de l'argent pour récompenser leurs créateurs, mais les mecs qui corrigent pas les bugs au bout d'un an, bof. Et franchement j'ai pas toujours les nerfs pour des missions de 90min+ surtout quand tu lis qu'en fait tu vas passer 90% de la mission à voler tout droit. Ok, c'est réaliste, mais c'est pas fun quand t'as pas d'AP pour accélérer le temps sur ces phases. Donc si vous avez des suggestions, je prends, j'aime beaucoup cet appareil.

Ah et ça s'excite sur YT, je crois que le SuperCarrier sort cette semaine en OB:

----------


## Flappie

Le seul gros souci que j'ai eu avec Argo, ce sont les 2 missions qui ont lieu la nuit sans NVG mais on peut les zapper avec le menu F10.
Je n'ai aucun souvenir d'une mission qui ait duré 90 minutes, sauf peut-être la dernière. Et le support des campagnes est bon, je trouve. Regarde les topics correspondants, ils répondent vite. 

Il parait que Worlds Apart est bien aussi.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je viens de tomber sur cette vidéo..... Elle déboîte...

----------


## Tchey

> Je viens de tomber sur cette vidéo..... Elle déboîte...


C’est "beau" mais je ne ressens rien en regardant ça.

----------


## Qiou87

> C’est "beau" mais je ne ressens rien en regardant ça.


Bah ça fait très démo technique et ça manque d’une histoire. Souvent le cas dans les vidéos que je vois de dcs, ou alors l’histoire est pas lisible. Je regrette que Bill&John aient raccroché leurs ailes, sous dcs un épisode 3 ça aurait eu de la gueule  ::lol::

----------


## JanSolo

> Bah ça fait très démo technique et ça manque d’une histoire. Souvent le cas dans les vidéos que je vois de dcs, ou alors l’histoire est pas lisible. Je regrette que Bill&John aient raccroché leurs ailes, sous dcs un épisode 3 ça aurait eu de la gueule


Ohhhhh oui Danger dedans le ciel: "dans la direction de mon bras; un truc que tu peux pas faire dans ta charrette".
C'était très bon Bill&John, les vidéos qui te donnaient envie d'acheter le jeu, un peu comme la sortie du 1er Wing Commander semblait avoir boostée la vente de PC.

----------


## Flappie

> Bah ça fait très démo technique et ça manque d’une histoire. Souvent le cas dans les vidéos que je vois de dcs, ou alors l’histoire est pas lisible. Je regrette que Bill&John aient raccroché leurs ailes, sous dcs un épisode 3 ça aurait eu de la gueule


Qui sait ? Peut-être qu'ils bossent pour Valve maintenant...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Donc le SC sera pour le 20 mai normalement. Curieux du patch OB qui ira avec, ça va encore repousser la sorte d'OB de 3 mois ça.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Faut jouer sur l'OB, s'tou  ::trollface::  :relancededix:

----------


## Flappie

L'OB qui fait planter les gens sans raison, ouais... Je dis pas que la release ne le fait pas, mais elle le fait beaucoup moins souvent quand même.

Je peux comparer puisque je vole le mardi sur la release et certains autres soirs sur la beta en ce moment. Quand tu voles sur l'OB, t'as quand même une belle épée de Damoclès au-dessus de la tête. Perso, j'ai pas de misères mais je vois rarement des missions sans qu'aucun pilote ne déplore un crash DCS...

----------


## Qiou87

> Faut jouer sur l'OB, s'tou  :relancededix:


Tu fournis le seau à vomi pour les perfs de merde en VR sur l’OB?  :;):

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Tu fournis le seau à vomi pour les perfs de merde en VR sur l’OB?


Je ne joue pas en VR  :;): 

Blague à part c'était pas pour relancer le débat, juste une petite pique  ::):

----------


## partizan

> Ohhhhh oui Danger dedans le ciel: "dans la direction de mon bras; un truc que tu peux pas faire dans ta charrette".


Twingo, dans ta Twingo cétait  :^_^:

----------


## JanSolo

> Twingo, dans ta Twingo cétait


Oui c'était la Twingo, bien vu j'avais oublié!

J'ai choppé le module F16 bien qu'il ne soit pas achevé sous DCS. Il est en standby le temps qu'ils achèvent le radar A/G du F18 ou je n'ai pas suivi?
Concernant le Kiowa, il y avait une date de EA prévue? Il me fait bien envie ce module (nostalgie de Longbow 2).

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Il est en standby le temps qu'ils achèvent le radar A/G du F18 ou je n'ai pas suivi?


Les chiffres sont mauvais il est repassé en queue de priorité pour le moment malheureusement, sur la roadmap il est passé en "mid to long term". Aux dernières nouvelles les Mavericks pour le F16 étaient annoncés "fin avril" et la maj de la navigation (dont le curseur zero qui manque cruellement actuellement) pour mai. Rien de tout ça n'est arrivé en OB actuellement.

----------


## Flappie

Je cherche à améliorer ma carte du Caucase, et je voulais savoir un truc sur les balises VOR/DME/TACAN : est-ce que la fréquence affichée à côté du channel a une quelconque utilité en jeu ?

Voici quelques exemple (en bleu, ce que je pense supprimer si inutile) :

VOR Tbilissi = 113.7 MHz TB Ch 84
DME Mozdok = 820 MHz MZ Ch 20
TACAN Batumi = 135.90 MHz BTM Ch 16

Notez que j'ai déjà viré la fréquence des balises TACAN de ma carte, mais fallait peut-être pas ?

----------


## Qiou87

Me semble qu’en F5 par exemple faut utiliser cette fréquence pour la navigation en VOR, mais comme je ne maîtrise pas trop ce truc je peux me planter.

----------


## ze_droopy

La fréquence est utilisée pour faire de la radio navigation, du direction finding (seul moyen d'ailleurs si tu n'as pas de TACAN/DME)

----------


## Flappie

OK, donc je laisse la fréquence affichée pour les VOR/TACAN/DME si je comprends bien ?

Je laisse évidemment les fréquences des DB (directional beacons) et NDB (non-directional beacons) puisqu'elles ne disposent pas de channels.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je pense que c'est le mieux, toutes ces balises peuvent êtres utilisées en DF.
Tiens à ce propos, ils ont corrigé un jour le DF qui ne marchait pas en multi ?

----------


## Flappie

C'est quoi le "DF" ? Directional Frequency ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Direction Finding, la goniomètrie.

----------


## Flappie

OK, merci. Qu'est-ce qui ne marchait pas côté DF en multi ? Quelles balises et avec quels appareils ?
De mémoire, j'ai jamais eu de problème en multi, ni avec les NDB, ni avec le TACAN.

----------


## ze_droopy

Avec les balises ajoutées dans l'éditeur de mission (genre pilote éjecté), seul l'hébergeur avait le signal.

----------


## Flappie

Je jetterai un œil sur l'OB.

Tiens, parlons de l'actuelle OB en multi : hier, super mission chez BSD avec 22 pilotes d'hélicos. De multiples crashes clients ont eu lieu (moi je fais partie des chanceux) et on a dû finir la mission prématurément car après 3h de vol, tous les hélicos se "téléportaient". Un régal...

----------


## frostphoenyx

Je joue tous les soirs sur l'OB et j'ai pas tous ces soucis...  ::unsure::

----------


## Cedric Laporte

Salut tout le monde, 

Tout nouveau sur DSC, je cherche des personnes avec qui partager des missions et avant tout apprendre le monde de l'aviation et de la simulation DCS. 

J'aime tout ce qui est simulation, à tel point que je me suis spécialisé dans le sport automobile et j'en ai fait mon métier. 

Je ne sais pas encore sur quel style je veux me spécialiser, mais j'ai conscience qu'il me faudra pas mal d'heure pour commencer à "maîtriser" les engins. 

Je reste très motivé et à votre disposition pour plus d'informations.

----------


## Flappie

Salut Cedric, et bienvenue parmi nous. DCS couvre un large spectre : tu y trouveras un peu de civil (missions de transport, jets d'entraînement, avion de voltige), et beaucoup de militaire (2nde guerre mondiale, guerre froide, ère contemporaine), des avions et des hélicos. Nous volons ensemble de plus en plus régulièrement. Nous sommes plus nombreux le mardi soir. Je t'envoie les coordonnées du Teamspeak. Tu peux t'y connecter à toute heure. J'y suis actuellement si tu veux échanger.

@frostphoenyx : J'ai l'impression que c'est surtout la VR qui fait planter, parce que moi ça m'arrive pas souvent. Tu joues en VR, toi ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Salut tout le monde, 
> 
> Tout nouveau sur DSC, je cherche des personnes avec qui partager des missions et avant tout apprendre le monde de l'aviation et de la simulation DCS. 
> 
> J'aime tout ce qui est simulation, à tel point que je me suis spécialisé dans le sport automobile et j'en ai fait mon métier. 
> 
> Je ne sais pas encore sur quel style je veux me spécialiser, mais j'ai conscience qu'il me faudra pas mal d'heure pour commencer à "maîtriser" les engins. 
> 
> Je reste très motivé et à votre disposition pour plus d'informations.


Bienvenu dans ce monde passionnant de la simu aérienne  ::):

----------


## Lokournan

Salut Cédric, Bienvenu  :;): .

----------


## davidmontpellier

Salut Cédric, Bienvenue.

On est sur le TS avec Ranger ce soir.
Hésite pas passer  :;):

----------


## Lokournan

https://tof.cx/image/qJ5WNf

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Ranger 28

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, une livrée japonaise ! Ça change.  ::): 
J'adore leurs F-4 peints comme ça.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> @frostphoenyx : J'ai l'impression que c'est surtout la VR qui fait planter, parce que moi ça m'arrive pas souvent. Tu joues en VR, toi ?


Négatif. Le seul genre de soucis que j'ai eu c'est de la déco, mais très rare. Après c'est peut être que je joue sur des serveurs qui ne sont pas "script-heavy" .

----------


## Flappie

Voilà, ma webmap a été mise à jour : http://dcsmaps.com/

Au menu :
- bâtiments reconnaissables : stades, phares, dôme météo...
- gisements pétroliers et plateforme pétrolière
- obstacles au vol (tours télé, tours de com)
- balises NDB plus voyantes

Je m'attaque à l'affichage du cap pour l'outil de mesures.

----------


## Ranger 28

> Tiens, une livrée japonaise ! Ça change. 
> J'adore leurs F-4 peints comme ça.


Je vole toujours sous leurs couleur. En f-16, F15 ou F-14 (fiction bien sûr, mais il est classe)

Tu aimes les F-4 Nippons : https://www.flickr.com/photos/ramis-...7674201195157/

----------


## SergeyevK

@Ranger 28 Ah ben c'est cool, tu voles avec une de mes livrées JASDF.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Tu aimes les F-4 Nippons : https://www.flickr.com/photos/ramis-...7674201195157/


 ::wub::  C'est celui qui fait toutes les vidéos ?

EDIT: non je pense pas. Voici les vidéos évoquées.







> @Ranger 28 Ah ben c'est cool, tu voles avec une de mes livrées JASDF.


 :Clap:

----------


## Ranger 28

> @Ranger 28 Ah ben c'est cool, tu voles avec une de mes livrées JASDF.


Ah ben merci pour ton travail. Elles sont superbes.

@Flappie non,Rami est un copain photographe passionné d'aviation et grand Fana du F-4.

----------


## Flappie

Ah, oui tu avais déjà fait passer son lien ici, ça me revient.

----------


## SergeyevK

> 





> Ah ben merci pour ton travail. Elles sont superbes.


Merci, ça fait toujours plaisir de voir que mes livrées sont appréciées.  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

Surtout, si l'envie te prend d'adapter ces livrées à d'autres avions... Faut pas hésiter hein !  ::siffle::  Je me ferais un plaisir de voler avec. ::trollface:: 

Bon ok, un Viggen Nippon ça risque de faire bizarre... Mais un F-18 ou un F-5 par exemple...  ::w00t::

----------


## SergeyevK

F-18 c'est déjà fait, mais rétrospectivement elles sont pas inouïe.
Voilà un lien avec toutes les livrées que j'ai fait : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...i&set_filter=Y

Pour le Hornet j'ai aussi une version JMSDF (marine) :

----------


## Ranger 28

Super. Merci !

Les F-16 et F-15 je les ai déjà DL. Je m'occupe de suite du F-18 !

----------


## Qiou87

Je les avais déjà vu ces skins, ils sont très chouettes. J'aime particulièrement ceux du F-16 même si je vole pas avec cet appareil. J'avais pas vu ceux pour le F-18, je vais voir ça de plus près du coup!

*On vole mardi*? L'event se termine le 19/05, je crois qu'on peut encore voler sur le Golfe du coup?

Présent en F/A-18 CAS/SEAD

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Moi présent en A-10C (ou F-5, maintenant que je "resais" comment le démarrer et tirer).

----------


## Flappie

Je serai présent.  ::): 
Si JimJim vole en RIO Tomcat, je volerai aussi en RIO Tomcat (si j'ai mon/un cocher), afin de poursuivre le "compagnonage". Sinon je suis là en joker.

----------


## Jimjim13

Dispo en F14 Rio également si mon cocher est dispo ^^
Si pas dispo: A10 ou F18

----------


## ze_droopy

Présent pour transporter mon VIP.

----------


## Ranger 28

Présent en F-16 bien évidemment. CAP/CAS ou en mode moissonneuse batteuse à la CBU.  ::trollface:: 
Au choix. Livrée F-2 of course !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si ça dit à plusieurs d'entre vous de faire une autre sortie en multi pendant la semaine (ou en week-end...), j'en profiterai bien pour me replonger dans le rôle de l'Awacs.
Je ne pense pas être encore assez mûr pour faire ça le mardi soir, mais si je peux me former un peu, je devrais pouvoir le faire d'ici quelques temps.

----------


## Qiou87

> Si ça dit à plusieurs d'entre vous de faire une autre sortie en multi pendant la semaine (ou en week-end...), j'en profiterai bien pour me replonger dans le rôle de l'Awacs.
> Je ne pense pas être encore assez mûr pour faire ça le mardi soir, mais si je peux me former un peu, je devrais pouvoir le faire d'ici quelques temps.


Dans ce genre la nouvelle position de LSO sur le SuperCarrier (officier d'appontage en Français) a l'air marrante pour celui qui se pose en premier au retour d'une sortie. Pour l'instant ça se résume à guider les copains sur le plan de descente, mais ça peut être fun. A priori n'importe quel créateur de mission pourra intégrer un SC dans sa mission, donc on pourra imaginer en avoir 2 (le Stennis de base + un autre "SC") sur nos missions pour que ceux qui ont le DLC puissent en profiter. On a un peu de temps puisque la sortie n'a d'abord lieu que sur l'OB le 20/05. La prochaine update de la stable l'apportera aussi, et le JF-17, ainsi que 3697 mises à jour des autres modules en attente.  ::lol:: 

Sinon perso je peux peut-être me rendre dispo un autre soir. Mercredi (avec le jeudi férié derrière) doit se négocier, y'a Top Chef pour Madame à la télé.  ::P:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Si ça dit à plusieurs d'entre vous de faire une autre sortie en multi pendant la semaine (ou en week-end...), j'en profiterai bien pour me replonger dans le rôle de l'Awacs.
> Je ne pense pas être encore assez mûr pour faire ça le mardi soir, mais si je peux me former un peu, je devrais pouvoir le faire d'ici quelques temps.


En même temps, le Mardi, c'est quand même à la déconne. Donc je suis pas sûr que ça soit rédhibitoire  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

A la déconne, comme tu y vas ! On est détendus, voilà tout.  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

C'est surtout que vous allez me rendre barjo !

----------


## ze_droopy

::lol:: 



Oui bon, y'a pas grand chose, mais c'est le concept qui est important  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Euh... c'est quoi ce truc ?

Ah, ce serait pas le petit écran du F-16?

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est le CDU du A-10C, mais sans export d'écran qui mange les FPS.
Et potentiellement ça peut être tout ce que DCS exporte sous forme de texte (DED du F-16, PVI du KA-50, Panneau Nav du Viggen, Fréquences Radio, etc.)

----------


## Flappie

Exporter les contrôles sans bouffer trop de FPS, c'est pas ce que font déjà HELIOS et consorts ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Exporter les contrôles sans bouffer trop de FPS, c'est pas ce que font déjà HELIOS et consorts ?


Non, tu es quand même obligé d'afficher la vidéo exporté de DCS, ce qui t’oblige à jouer avec une résolution supérieure à la fenêtre principale. Et chez moi, ça me ruine les FPS (matos vieillissant).

----------


## Flappie

Tu pars du défunt projet Cockpit++ ou from scratch ?

----------


## ze_droopy

From scratch, ou presque, je suis parti de l'export de DCS-BIOS (qui lui même cherche a minimiser l'impact de l'export sur les FPS)
C'est aussi un projet didactique pour apprendre le développement en Kotlin.

----------


## Ranger 28

Oh mais voilà qui est fort intéressant...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah zut, non... MFD, RWR etc, c'est pas du texte...

----------


## Flappie

T'as pas tout vu, il va nous sortir un shader en ASCII...

----------


## Ranger 28

Moi qui ai prévu tout plein d'écrans dans mon futur cockpit  :Cigare: , ça va me plaire, je le sens  ::trollface:: 

Sauf que deux jours de soleil et je crève déjà de chaud sous les tuiles... La pièce est pas finie de si tôt je crois

----------


## ze_droopy

Pour les MFD et le RWR, Il faudra attendre UltraMFCD.
Je vais regarder s'il y a un moyen d'exporter la logique du RWR, mais depuis le temps que ça existe, ça m'étonnerait que personne n'y ait pensé, donc j'ai un doute sur la faisabilité...
Pour le F-16, je prévois le DED sur smartphone, et l'UFC + DED sur tablette...
Mais d'ici là, il sera sorti en version finale  ::ninja::

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Présent pour transporter mon VIP.



Présent en F18 CAS/SEAD

----------


## war-p

> T'as pas tout vu, il va nous sortir un shader en ASCII...


Libcaca  ::love::   :Cigare:

----------


## Ranger 28

> Je les avais déjà vu ces skins, ils sont très chouettes. J'aime particulièrement ceux du F-16 même si je vole pas avec cet appareil. J'avais pas vu ceux pour le F-18, je vais voir ça de plus près du coup!
> 
> *On vole mardi*? L'event se termine le 19/05, je crois qu'on peut encore voler sur le Golfe du coup?
> 
> Présent en F/A-18 CAS/SEAD







Aussi Réussies que sur le F-16. 3 unités dispo dans le pack : 3rd, 6th et 8th TFS

----------


## plon

> T'as pas tout vu, il va nous sortir un shader en ASCII...


Haha trop tard : déjà fait par ED en 2019 : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXcG2Occ_48

Présent aussi, en ka-50 ou FA-18 si personne d'autre en hélico. Pas tard par contre.

----------


## Flappie

J'avais oublié le poisson d'Avril de 2009. Gloups, j'ai pris un coup de vieux.

----------


## plon

> J'avais oublié le poisson d'Avril de 2009. Gloups, j'ai pris un coup de vieux.


Oui au moins 10 ans : c'était en 2019  ::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

:Splash: 
Fatigué, moi...

----------


## SergeyevK

@Ranger 28 Content que tu apprécies les skins du Hornet, honnêtement comparée à celles du F-16 elles sont pas terrible... En parlant des skins du F-16, elles ont été mise-à-jour le 11 mai, donc si tu les as téléchargées avant cette date je te conseille de les re-télécharger elles ont été grandement améliorées !

@Qiou87 content tu aimes mes livrées !  ::): 

Au fait, si vous voulez les skins JMSDF du Hornet (DDH-183 Izumo et DDH-184 Kaga) dites-le moi, elles ne sont pas disponibles en téléchargement, je vous enverrai un lien.  :;):

----------


## Ranger 28

> @Ranger 28 Content que tu apprécies les skins du Hornet, honnêtement comparée à celles du F-16 elles sont pas terrible... En parlant des skins du F-16, elles ont été mise-à-jour le 11 mai, donc si tu les as téléchargées avant cette date je te conseille de les re-télécharger elles ont été grandement améliorées !
> 
> Evidemment que j'ai fais les mises à jour ^^
> 
> @Qiou87 content tu aimes mes livrées ! 
> 
> Au fait, si vous voulez les skins JMSDF du Hornet (DDH-183 Izumo et DDH-184 Kaga) dites-le moi, elles ne sont pas disponibles en téléchargement, je vous enverrai un lien.


Oh, ben je dois avoir quelques To de libre sur mes disques...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> @Ranger 28 Content que tu apprécies les skins du Hornet, honnêtement comparée à celles du F-16 elles sont pas terrible... En parlant des skins du F-16, elles ont été mise-à-jour le 11 mai, donc si tu les as téléchargées avant cette date je te conseille de les re-télécharger elles ont été grandement améliorées !
> 
> @Qiou87 content tu aimes mes livrées ! 
> 
> Au fait, si vous voulez les skins JMSDF du Hornet (DDH-183 Izumo et DDH-184 Kaga) dites-le moi, elles ne sont pas disponibles en téléchargement, je vous enverrai un lien.


Si jamais t'en fais une variante pour le A-10c, n'hésite pas :-p

----------


## Qiou87

Carrément chaud pour les livrées du 18!

----------


## papagueff

salut à tous,
Pour demain soir un F18 pour Papagueff, cap,cas ou sead ? ou à défaut un A10c

----------


## sentepu

O/ chaud pour demain soir f-18/mirage  ::):

----------


## SergeyevK

> Oh, ben je dois avoir quelques To de libre sur mes disques...





> Carrément chaud pour les livrées du 18!


Vérifiez vos MP.  :;): 




> Si jamais t'en fais une variante pour le A-10c, n'hésite pas :-p


Un A-10C japonais ?! C'est étrange.  ::): 
Je n'ai jamais touché au paintkit du A-10...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Justement, ça peut être marrant à voir  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Un A-10C japonais ?! C'est étrange.


Pour une armée de défense, oui, ce serait étrange.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Pour une armée de défense, oui, ce serait étrange.


Sacrément efficace quand même pour nettoyer une plage en cas d'invasion ennemie

----------


## Qiou87

> Sacrément efficace quand même pour nettoyer une plage en cas d'invasion ennemie


Je pensais la même chose. Si l'optique c'est de se défendre donc pas de projection de force, tes avions n'ont pas besoin d'aller loin, mais soutenir les troupes au sol tu en as besoin partout. Evidemment les A10C ont besoin de CAP mais ils seraient diablement plus précis et endurants pour défendre une position et ralentir un ennemi qui t'envahit. Et comme une armée de défense nécessite souvent un budget plus restreint car tu ne t'en sers pas autrement que chez toi (ce n'est pas un outil pour asseoir ta position internationale), un avion pas trop cher c'est bien.

----------


## Qiou87

A priori l'event gratuit est fini donc ce soir faut voler sur une carte que les présents ont tous.

J'ai noté les suivants:
*Sentepu*  F18/Mirage
*Papagueff* F18
*Qiou* F18
*MirabelleBenou* A10C
*Flappie* F14 RIO
*Jimjim* F14 RIO
*Ze_droopy* F14 pilote
*Ranger 28* F16
*Davidmontpellier*  F18

Sauf erreur et si le tableau des modules est à jour tout le monde qui s'est dit présent a bien les cartes Nevada et Golfe Persique, donc on peut continuer à voler hors-Caucase peut-être.

----------


## Sigps220

> Vérifiez vos MP.


Les livrées japonaises sont superbes et très originales et ton travail est super chouette. Je suis preneur également, entre l'arrivée de Supercarrier, de mes supports Monstertech, il va être temps de ressortir le Hornet de son hangar.

----------


## SergeyevK

> Les livrées japonaises sont superbes et très originales et *ton travail est super chouette*. Je suis preneur également, entre l'arrivée de Supercarrier, de mes supports Monstertech, il va être temps de ressortir le Hornet de son hangar.


Merci !  ::): 
Check tes MP.


@MirabelleBenou, j'avoue ne pas être hyper motivé pour faire une livrée du A-10, ceci-dit, il ne faut jamais dire jamais.  :;):

----------


## partizan

@princesseFlappie
pilote risque fort d’être indisponible pour cause débit internet anémique... je suis en exil rural et je testerai de venir ce soir mais j’arrive déjà à pas ouvrir toutes les pages web... j’y crois moyen

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Merci ! 
> Check tes MP.
> 
> 
> @MirabelleBenou, j'avoue ne pas être hyper motivé pour faire une livrée du A-10, ceci-dit, il ne faut jamais dire jamais.


T'inkete, c'est juste si t'as l'occasion, un moment perdu, toussa toussa.

----------


## Flappie

@Zan : En tout cas, ça promet côté gigue sur le pont pendant l’alignement de la bête !  :^_^:

----------


## SergeyevK

> T'inkete, c'est juste si t'as l'occasion, un moment perdu, toussa toussa.


Si c'est juste pour placer des cocardes et autres simples détails, pas de problème je peux le faire, par contre un camouflage type F-2 je n'ai pas le courage.


Ah mais oui, j'avais oublié, j'avais aussi fait des skins pour le Harrier style Mitsubishi F-1 et RF-4 :

----------


## Flappie

Ouahhhh ! Joli !  :Bave:

----------


## SergeyevK

Si tu les veux je t'envoie un lien, pas de probème.

----------


## Qiou87

> Les livrées japonaises sont superbes et très originales et ton travail est super chouette. Je suis preneur également, entre l'arrivée de Supercarrier, de mes supports Monstertech, il va être temps de ressortir le Hornet de son hangar.


@SergeyevK: je valide tes livrées F/A-18, j'ai testé ce soir et je les trouve superbes! Les iraniens ont dû se demander pourquoi un appareil des forces de défense japonaises était venu jusque chez eux pour leur balancer des AGM-88C dans la figure par contre.  ::lol::

----------


## SergeyevK

Cool, merci !

----------


## Flappie

@JimJim : Voici mon mapping RIO pour le LANTIRN :

----------


## Ranger 28

La CAP du soir : Lokourman, Sen et moi-même




Qiou87 avec sa nouvelle livrée. La classe...

----------


## Flappie

Dusty et JimJim à nos côtés.



Bravo à JimJim pour son premier bombardement au pod LANTIRN et pour ton premier Phoenix tiré !  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Une excellente soirée ! Merci à tous !

Il faut que je joue quand même sur les réglages SRS / Son DCS, parcequ'avec le bruit des moteurs du A-10 dans les zoreilles, pas toujours facile d'entendre ce qui se dit  ::): 

Merci aux SEADs et à la CAPs, ça m'a permis d'être relativement tranquille !

Je me suis surtout concentré sur le WP 5 (mes p'tits camarades rasaient les WP à la chaîne pendant que j'étais à la traîne avec mes moteurs poussifs  ::lol::  ), j'ai dézingué pas mal de blindés légers & infanterie avec mes GBU et les Mavericks, c'était kioule ! J'ai fait un peu le fanfaron (être trop confiant cay mal !), passe roquette sur un p'tit BTR80.... 

Avantage : J'ai pu voir qu'il restait plein de cibles
Inconvénient : Ils étaient nombreux à me tirer dessus (c'est joli tout ces traceurs verts  ::ninja:: )
Conclusion : J'ai grave mangé du plomb, mais le A-10, c'est quand même un sacré tank....

Pleins de trous partout, MFDs HS, moteur gauche HS, flaps HS, j'ai quand même réussi à atterrir et réparer. Mention spéciale au F-14 qui m'a fait faire un p'tit sursaut de frayeur quand j'étais en finale :D

Sympa aussi l'encadrement par les M2k au retour sur zone  ::): 

2nd passage, me suis finalement fait défoncer par un SA3 survivant. Mais c'était top ! (La mission hein, pas de se faire défoncer ! :P ).

Vous pourriez poster le fichier de la mission à quelque part ? Ca m'intéresserait pour m'entraîner à renseigner des coordonnées de cibles dans le CDU (Du coup j'ai même pas été tapé les bunkers & co alors qu'avec mes GBU & Mav j'aurai pu).

Prochains défis, me remettre sur le FA18 et le Huey (Je pense qu'il y a de la motivation pour les missions pure hélico).

Merci à Flappie, Nico et Sen pour l'organisation, toussa  ::):

----------


## Jimjim13

> @JimJim : Voici mon mapping RIO pour le LANTIRN :
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/52ycMqL/RIO-Mapping-Lantirn.png



Génial  !!!

Merci  Flappie  ::): 

Je  vais jeter le mappage de  Chuck  qui est  pourri  voir  inutilisable en LANTIRN !!!

----------


## Flappie

> Il faut que je joue quand même sur les réglages SRS / Son DCS, parcequ'avec le bruit des moteurs du A-10 dans les zoreilles, pas toujours facile d'entendre ce qui se dit 
> [...]
> Je me suis surtout concentré sur le WP 5 (mes p'tits camarades rasaient les WP à la chaîne pendant que j'étais à la traîne avec mes moteurs poussifs  ), j'ai dézingué pas mal de blindés légers & infanterie avec mes GBU et les Mavericks, c'était kioule ! J'ai fait un peu le fanfaron (être trop confiant cay mal !), passe roquette sur un p'tit BTR80.... 
> [..]
> Vous pourriez poster le fichier de la mission à quelque part ? Ça m'intéresserait pour m'entraîner à renseigner des coordonnées de cibles dans le CDU (Du coup j'ai même pas été tapé les bunkers & co alors qu'avec mes GBU & Mav j'aurai pu).


Pour tes réglages son, si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait, n'oublie pas de cocher le son "in-cockpit" en jeu : ça permet d'entendre ce qu'est censé entendre le pilote (son des moteurs atténué, notamment). Ça change pas mal la donne. 
Le fichier mission est dispo dans le partage de fichiers du TS, chan Accueil, dossier Empnicolas. Le fichier date d'hier soir (celui n'est pas suffixé "_PRESETS" contient les F-16C).

Je trouve qu'on devient bons en com SRS : pas de bavardages constatés sur la globale (253 AM), et les 2 groupes CAP s'informaient mutuellement de leurs actions et de la SA via l'interpatrouille du premier groupe (134 AM). Un régal !  ::):  Autre excellent point : je crois qu'on n'a pas eu un seul teamkill à déplorer. Champagne !

*Un petit point d'attention qui concerne tout le monde en CAS :* sauf exception dictée dans le briefing, il faut veiller à traiter les objectifs CAS dans l'ordre des waypoints ! D'une part par respect pour le créateur de la mission, qui a sans doute fait des choix éclairés pour que la mission se déroule pour le mieux. D'autre part parce que Nico et moi-même employons régulièrement des scripts qui détectent l'achèvement d'une tâche CAS pour spawner des vols CAP ennemis. 

Il y a donc trois risques quand on s'éparpille en CAS dans nos missions :
- aucun objectif CAS n'est complété avant la fin de la soirée (source de frustrations, notamment pour ceux qui quittent tôt le serveur),
- pas de spawns CAP ennemis pendant un long moment (nos joueurs CAP s'ennuyent),
- un potentiel tsunami de spawns CAP ennemis si plusieurs objectifs sont accomplis au même moment (nos joueurs CAP, débordés, voient leurs collègues en SEAD-CAS se faire abattre sans pouvoir rien y faire).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hhhaaaannnn, c'est noté pour l'ordre de la CAS, désolaye.... 

Merci pour les autres infos, je connaissait pas cette option, je vais aller voir.

----------


## Qiou87

Sûrement ce qui a dû arriver en fin de soirée avec le SA-3. Son activation devait être liée à un script car en SEAD y'avait rien pendant un moment (j'ai fait une patrouille complète sur zone de 30min sans cible SEAD, j'ai fini par larguer les HARM sur les radars de recherche restants).

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait ce que c'est "TR" dans la symbologie de l'écran du HARM, je suis preneur!

----------


## Flappie

Tracking ? Je cherche.

----------


## TuxFr78

> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait ce que c'est "TR" dans la symbologie de l'écran du HARM, je suis preneur!


A quel niveau ?

----------


## Flappie

J'ai rien trouvé à propos d'un "TR" dans le guide de Chuck, qui consacre pourtant quelques pages sur l'utilisation du HARM, ni sur le HUD, ni sur la page du HARM.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je ne vois pas non plus. Il y a TP, RT, mais pas TR...

----------


## Qiou87

> Je ne vois pas non plus. Il y a TP, RT, mais pas TR...


Correction c'est bien RT que j'avais. Pas trouvé ce que c'est dans le guide de Chuck. J'ai tiré dessus par curiosité ( ::ninja:: ) et ça ressemblait à un site radar avancé mobile déployé, une formation en triangle avec plusieurs modules/véhicules.

----------


## TuxFr78

RT = Radar du Rapier

----------


## Qiou87

Merci! J'ai pas l'habitude d'avoir autre chose que des SA russes en face, faut que j'élargisse un peu mes connaissances maintenant que je débute en SEAD.  :;):

----------


## Ranger 28

Ce fichu SA-3 m'a cassé les pieds dès le début de la patrouille. En fait, il était en plein sur le wp3, à côté de laFARP. Lokou et moi l'avons attaqué au canon en toute fin de soirée, sauf qu'ils y avait un paquet de dca autour. Il fallait vraiment voler à proximité pour qu'il se déclenche. J'ai essayé d'aller le finir avec des cbu, mais c'était pas une bonne idée^^

----------


## Qiou87

> Ce fichu SA-3 m'a cassé les pieds dès le début de la patrouille. En fait, il était en plein sur le wp3, à côté de laFARP. Lokou et moi l'avons attaqué au canon en toute fin de soirée, sauf qu'ils y avait un paquet de dca autour. Il fallait vraiment voler à proximité pour qu'il se déclenche. J'ai essayé d'aller le finir avec des cbu, mais c'était pas une bonne idée^^


Un point à améliorer dans notre communication interpatrouille alors. Côté CAS/SEAD on a pas eu cette info et on avait l'impression que la zone était dégagée de SAMs. J'ai survolé plusieurs fois le WP3 au dessus de 20,000ft et j'ai pas été accroché, sinon je l'aurai tarté ; fallait peut-être voler plus bas.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Quand il m'a accroché et shooté, j'étais à 16,000 ft environ.

----------


## Flappie

> Un point à améliorer dans notre communication interpatrouille alors.


Dans la communication globale (253 AM), tu veux dire.  ::):  (l'interpatrouille c'est au sein d'une même patrouille, je sais, le nom est trompeur)

Oui, aussi vrai que la CAP répond aux appels à l'aide des copains, le SEAD est au service des copains aussi. N'hésitez pas à les solliciter. On a encore pêché pour manque de briefing hier. J'aurais dû faire un topo en début de mission.

----------


## Flappie

_DCS: Super Carrier_ est dispo sur l'open beta.

@Zan : Je compatis. Mais dis-toi qu'il contiendra (peut-être) moins de bugs quand tu auras retrouvé une connexion décente pour y jouer.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> _DCS: Super Carrier_ est dispo sur l'open beta.


Heu non pas encore  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Exact. Patience, patience.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Au top ce patch, que du bon ! Et enfin l'auto start sur le viggen !

----------


## Flappie

Cool, je crois qu'on aura moins de problème pour tirer à tort et à travers en CAP Tomcat 




> Correlate datalink targets on TID to sensor targets


Je suppose que ça veut dire que le Phoenix ne nous proposera plus de tirer sur un contact vu ami par l'AWACS.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ze_droopy

Mais le plus important:



> DCS Mi-8MTV2 by ED
> Corrected rotor of cockpit cooling ventilator


 :^_^:

----------


## Olis

Sinon la vidéo d'appontage en Case III est sympa

----------


## plon

> Mais le plus important:


Vu le temps qu'ils ont mis à le corriger, ça devait pas être une mince affaire...  ::):

----------


## Flappie

C'était quoi le souci, d'ailleurs ? Je les utilise toujours (il fait une chaleur là-dedans) et jusqu'à présent ils fonctionnaient très bien.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Très sympa le SC, j'arrive toujours pas à aimer le F18 par contre mais bon. J'ai pas raté un appontage aujourd'hui je suis fier de moi.

----------


## plon

> C'était quoi le souci, d'ailleurs ? Je les utilise toujours (il fait une chaleur là-dedans) et jusqu'à présent ils fonctionnaient très bien.


Chez moi le problème était qu'en plus des pales des ventilos tu voyais une texture carrée tourner avec... Mini bug que j'ai toujours en depuis la 2.0 je crois. 
(Rien de bien grave...)

----------


## Qiou87

> Très sympa le SC, j'arrive toujours pas à aimer le F18 par contre mais bon. J'ai pas raté un appontage aujourd'hui je suis fier de moi.


Le trailer est cool... Et en plus ils oublient pas le F-14 alors qu'au début la com' sur le SC c'était "plus tard on supportera le Tomcat". Et en fait non, dès le début, et tant mieux!



Par curiosité Ivan, qu'est-ce que t'aimes pas chez le F18? Sa tronche, son modèle de vol, son cockpit, autre?

_Je suis curieux, je l'aime bien moi. Je lui préfère le F5 pour le vol pur, le Mirage 2000 pour voler en FBW...Mais en package complet, en plateforme multi-missions dans DCS, il a pas vraiment d'égal (sauf si on a un RIO humain de dispo, je vous vois venir )._

EDIT: et sinon je suis rassuré, mon SC préco sur Steam (en package avec le F18 à l'époque) est désormais activé sur la standalone, fallait juste attendre qu'il sorte officiellement. Ouf. Vais peut-être m'installer une OB quand même pour voir, du coup... ::siffle::

----------


## ze_droopy

Bon, le SC en F14, c'est quand même la classe. Ca me bouffe un max de RAM, mais bon... C'est marrant comment 2 chiens jaunes sur le pont peuvent changer l'immersion. Je l'aime déjà.  ::love::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Par curiosité Ivan, qu'est-ce que t'aimes pas chez le F18? Sa tronche, son modèle de vol, son cockpit, autre?


 À la base je lui trouve aucun sex appeal déjà. Ensuite j'ai toujours eu du mal avec l'ergonomie des commandes hotas et la gestion des MFD, je trouve tout contre intuitif à l'opposé du A10C ou du F16 où je trouve que toute coule de source. Niveau vol je le trouve lourd, il est agile mais les moteurs sont poussifs, peu réactifs, j'ai toujours l'impression de conduire un camion, l'opposé d'un Mirage ou d'un F16. Je suis plus versé dans le petit monomoteur de toute façon. 

Par contre il a des systèmes modernes quasi complets, c'est un vrai multi-rôle avec du SEAD, excellentes capacités de supériorité aérienne, tous les outils de CAS et de bombardement qu'il faut... Bref j'ai beau pas trop l'aimer on peut pas vraiment s'en passer. Je préférerai clairement le F16 mais avant qu'il soit aussi complet je peux faire quelques centaines d'heures de vol de plus en F18 et dans tous les cas le F16 sera jamais embarqué  :;):

----------


## SergeyevK

Je finalise la livrée du prototype F-2. ED a encore changé les numéros dynamique, du coup personne ne connaît les bons arguments  ::(:

----------


## Qiou87

@Ivan: ok, je comprends et suis d’accord sur certains points même si je le trouve pas spécialement poussif. C’est con mais j’apprécie son autonomie, tu montes à Angels 30 et tu peux faire de très grandes distances à Mach0,8, t’es pas sans cesse à chercher le tanker. A côté de ça j’apprécie sa capacité d’emport énorme, et comme tu dis il est embarqué... si on avait d’autres alternatives pour un pilote solo, je m’y pencherai volontiers, mais on sait tous que c’est pas prêt d’arriver. Et pour l’ergonomie je trouve qu’on s’y fait vite. Reste le sex appeal, subjectif aussi, mais clairement un Viper a bien meilleure gueule.

Disons que vu le planning d’ED le F18 est l’avion multitâches de DCS en 2020-2021, mais qu’à partir de mi-2021 si on les croit le F16 devrait enfin avancer et pourrait devenir relativement complet. En attendant j’apprécie de pouvoir faire une session CAP une semaine, puis SEAD la suivante...

----------


## Vhanlay

Salut les canards, je suis à la recherche d'un type de bouquin en particulier et je me suis dit que vous pourrez sans doute me renseigner.

J'aimerais une sorte de dico ou un référencement de tous les aéronefs militaires contemporain (hors prototypes). Dans l'idéal ce serait avions et hélicoptères. 

On m'a conseillé ce livre: 

_Avions et hélicoptères de combat_ de Octavio Diez

Et j'en ai, bien entendu, trouvé d'autres. Avez-vous une référence à me conseiller ? L'anglais ne me dérange pas.

----------


## dureiken

Salut

je cherche du monde pour voler le soir et le WE sur DCS, un peu marre d’être dans mon coin.
 il y a moyen de se joindre a vous ? merci

----------


## Ranger 28

> Je finalise la livrée du prototype F-2. ED a encore changé les numéros dynamique, du coup personne ne connaît les bons arguments 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/05/21/6bf...c190588bab.jpg
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/05/21/d95...9bfb95a588.jpg


 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai installé l'OB du coup, pour tester le SC. Vraiment chouette l'immersion en VR, on a enfin l'impression d'être un pilote qui décolle d'un PA et pas juste un type qui s'est pointé sur un caillou flottant sans âme avec son avion! Bon par contre faut être sérieux et écouter le LSO, je suis arrivé comme une quiche la première fois et j'ai eu droit à un bon gros wave-off. La seconde s'est bien mieux passée...  ::lol:: 

Ah et j'ai testé ces fameuses lumières, juste un tour au Nevada à la tombée du jour. Déjà j'ai pas constaté de ralentissement (c'est toujours fluide en VR même avec la distance d'affichage sur Extreme) et en plus ça claque carrément. Evidemment sur une map vide le CPU n'a rien à faire, mais au moins côté GPU ça a l'air de tenir (et ajouter plus d'unités ne doit pas rajouter de boulot pour lui, donc pas besoin de baisser les détails). Hâte qu'ils règlent les derniers problèmes qui subsistent sur cette 2.5.6 (si j'ai suivi, en multi et avec des missions assez lourdes principalement) pour qu'on puisse en profiter pleinement.

----------


## Flappie

@SergeyevK : Magnifique, cette livrée !  :Bave:  J'ai pas le F-16C, mais je l'achèterais presque rien que pour ça.




> Salut les canards, je suis à la recherche d'un type de bouquin en particulier et je me suis dit que vous pourrez sans doute me renseigner.


Désolé, je ne suis pas calé. Je possède celui-ci, mais il parle aussi beaucoup d'avions/hélicos civils : 800 avions de légende (il y a aussi des hélicos)

J'en ai un autre du même acabit, mais son nom ne me reviens pas en mémoire.
A noter que le responsable du site hushkit.net prépare un joli bouquin en crowdfunding.




> Salut
> 
> je cherche du monde pour voler le soir et le WE sur DCS, un peu marre d’être dans mon coin.
>  il y a moyen de se joindre a vous ? merci


Salut dureiken, bienvenue parmi nous ! Tu peux nous rejoindre en vol dès mardi. Nous volons nombreux les mardis soirs et en petit comité le reste de la semaine.  Tout ce dont tu as besoin, c'est d'une installation DCS en branche release/stable, et de l'application Teamspeak 3. Je t'envoie nos coordonnées. Sur quels appareils voles-tu en ce moment ?

Dernier détail : on commence à utiliser SRS pour les coms audio une fois en jeu, mais nous ne forçons personne.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Petite question mission editor : j'ai une mission d'entraînement maison pour essayer plein de choses et avec le super carrier j'ai voulu donner un peu de vie à tout ça. J'ai donc fait une CAP qui décolle du Roosevelt en début de mission le problème c'est qu'elle va chercher des noises à mon groupe de Mig-29 désarmés qui me servent de "drones" cibles pour m'entrainer A/A. Il n'y a pas d'autre moyen d'éviter ça que de passer les Mig neutres ou bleus ? Est-ce que je peux demander à ma CAP AI d'être passive par exemple ?

----------


## partizan

@Flappie, j'ai lancé un d/l... il a pas l'ai r si lourd que ça le SC :P 250 Mo, avec mon débit de naze ça devrait être bon pour l'essayer ce soir  ::): 

@ Ivan : Tu as des ROE sur les waypoint qui permettent cela.

edit: ah si 5 Go...  :^_^:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Ha donc si j'enlève la tâche CAP par exemple sur chaque WP ils devraient être passifs ? J'essaye ça tout à l'heure  ::):

----------


## Cedric Laporte

Messieurs, j'ai reçu mon équipement.

----------


## Vhanlay

> @SergeyevK : Magnifique, cette livrée !  J'ai pas le F-16C, mais je l'achèterais presque rien que pour ça.
> 
> 
> Désolé, je ne suis pas calé. Je possède celui-ci, mais il parle aussi beaucoup d'avions/hélicos civils : 800 avions de légende (il y a aussi des hélicos)
> 
> J'en ai un autre du même acabit, mais son nom ne me reviens pas en mémoire.
> A noter que le responsable du site hushkit.net prépare un joli bouquin en crowdfunding.


Merci pour le conseil !

----------


## SergeyevK

@Ranger 28 et @Flappie merci, c'est encore du _Work in Progress_.  :;): 

Encore un screenshot pour la route :

----------


## dureiken

> @Ranger 28 et @Flappie merci, c'est encore du _Work in Progress_. 
> 
> Encore un screenshot pour la route :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/05/22/08f...ac4e1120fb.jpg


superbe  ::):  chapeau !

----------


## ze_droopy

Pour ceux que ça peut intéresser, un feedback de l'open beta:
Jeudi j'ai essayé de voler avec Ranger et Jimjim sur l'OB pour profiter du SC, et je n'avais aucun serveur dans la liste Multiplayer. Même la connexion IP directe ne fonctionnait pas.
Je n'avais rien changé sur ma machine, et le multi fonctionnait sur la stable.
Trouvé la raison ici: https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...6&postcount=23 - c'est dû à l'ipv6 que j'avais désactivé sur ma carte réseau. C'est absurde (mon routeur n'est pas ipv6), mais en réactivant l'ipv6, le multi fonctionne à nouveau.

----------


## Ranger 28

SOS.

J'essaye de faire un terrain d'entraînement sur le caucase via l'éditeur de missions (oui, je sais ça commence mal...).
Pour le moment tout avait l'air de marcher, sauf qu'hier soir j'ai voulu faire du bombardement avec le F-16,et je me suis apperçu que le POD est complètement HS. Cet apm, j'ai pu vérifier qu'il fonctionne très biensur d'autres missions (existantes sur DCS, ou crées par d'autres) mais pas sur la mienne.
Quelqu'un aurait une idée du pourquoi du comment ou cela fait-il partie des joies de DCS ?

Merci.

----------


## Empnicolas

> SOS.
> 
> J'essaye de faire un terrain d'entraînement sur le caucase via l'éditeur de missions (oui, je sais ça commence mal...).
> Pour le moment tout avait l'air de marcher, sauf qu'hier soir j'ai voulu faire du bombardement avec le F-16,et je me suis apperçu que le POD est complètement HS. Cet apm, j'ai pu vérifier qu'il fonctionne très biensur d'autres missions (existantes sur DCS, ou crées par d'autres) mais pas sur la mienne.
> Quelqu'un aurait une idée du pourquoi du comment ou cela fait-il partie des joies de DCS ?
> 
> Merci.


Tu n'aurais pas été dans préparer la mission par hasard ? Question bête tout était bien allumer dans ton F-16 dont tout les boutons au niveau du coude droit car en vole, je crois pas que tout soit allumer ?

----------


## Flappie

Aurais tu par hasard testé la fonction Mission Planner ? Elle a tendance à pourrir irrémédiablement les missions multi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 ::lol:: 
Grilled.  ::P:

----------


## Jimjim13

> Pour ceux que ça peut intéresser, un feedback de l'open beta:
> Jeudi j'ai essayé de voler avec Ranger et Jimjim sur l'OB pour profiter du SC, et je n'avais aucun serveur dans la liste Multiplayer. Même la connexion IP directe ne fonctionnait pas.
> Je n'avais rien changé sur ma machine, et le multi fonctionnait sur la stable.
> Trouvé la raison ici: https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...6&postcount=23 - c'est dû à l'ipv6 que j'avais désactivé sur ma carte réseau. C'est absurde (mon routeur n'est pas ipv6), mais en réactivant l'ipv6, le multi fonctionne à nouveau.


On réessaye quand ^^

Je pense me connecter ce soir, pas sûr à 100% mais si tu t’ennuies, n’hésites pas à faire un saut au cas où que je sois là   ::): 

@Flappie: j’ai refais tout mon mapping du lantirn selon ton profil, j ai inversé juste 2 switch (j’ai préféré mettre le lock et le unlock sur l’aérofrein  ::P: ). Ça marche du feu de dieu ^^

----------


## Ranger 28

J'ai effectivement lancé une fois le "générateur de mission" pourvoir ce qu'il faisait.
Tout était ok dans l'avion. Je me suis même posé et ai réarmé entièrement plusieurs fois, changé d'avion... Rien à faire..

C'est juste un terrain basique. J'ai posé avions et hélicos (Tout ce qui est pilotable) sur des pistes, porte-avions et Farps, ainsi que quelques cibles au sol, navires et des bombardiers qui tournent en rond pour servir de cibles.
Ravitailleurs, AWACS et une CAP pour l'awacs, mais aucun script ou autre truc du genre.
Ne me dites pas que je dois tout refaire !?!?!?

----------


## partizan

Teste d'enregistrer un template et recrée une nouvelle mission puis charge le template. Tu auras ça de moins à placer.

Edit : par template j'entends : Modèle Statique dans le menu édition. (Tu fais enregistrer puis charger).

----------


## SergeyevK

> superbe  chapeau !


Merci !  :;):

----------


## Ranger 28

Bon, ben rien ne marche. A refaire... ::|:

----------


## partizan

oups ranger...  

@Sergey, tu peux m'indiquer la manip pour virer les numéros des F16 sur les skins , J'imagine que c'est 3 lignes dans le lua...  ::siffle::

----------


## SergeyevK

C'est simple, dans description.lua tu effaces toutes les lignes qui concernent les numéros dynamiques et tu rajoutes ça :

custom_args =
{

[1000] = 1.0, -- change of type of board number (0.0 -default USA, 0.1, 0.2, 0.3, 1.0 not drawn)
[1001] = 1.0, -- vis refuel board number (0.0 drawn, 1.0 not drawn)
[1002] = 1.0, -- change of type intake board number (0.0 two digits, 0.1 three digits, 1.0 not drawn)
[1003] = 1.0, -- vis nouse board number (0.0 drawn, 1.0 not drawn)
}

Attention ça fonctionne uniquement dans l'open Beta !

Au final ça doit +/- ressembler à ça :

livery = {

	{"F16_bl50_wing_L", 0, "f16_bl50_wing_l", false};
	{"F16_bl50_wing_L", ROUGHNESS_METALLIC, "f16_bl50_wing_l_roughmet", false};

	{"F16_bl50_wing_R", 0, "f16_bl50_wing_r", false};
	{"F16_bl50_wing_R", ROUGHNESS_METALLIC, "f16_bl50_wing_r_roughmet", false};

	{"F16_bl50_Main_1", 0, "f16_bl50_main_1", false};
	{"F16_bl50_Main_1", ROUGHNESS_METALLIC, "f16_bl50_main_1_roughmet", false};

	{"F16_bl50_Main_2", 0, "f16_bl50_main_2", false};
	{"F16_bl50_Main_2", ROUGHNESS_METALLIC, "f16_bl50_main_2_roughmet", false};

	{"F16_bl50_Main_3", 0, "f16_bl50_main_3", false};
	{"F16_bl50_Main_3", ROUGHNESS_METALLIC, "f16_bl50_main_3_roughmet", false};

	{"F16_bl50_Kil", 0, "f16_bl50_kil", false};
	{"F16_bl50_Kil", ROUGHNESS_METALLIC, "f16_bl50_kil_roughmet", false};

	{"LAU_129", DIFFUSE, "lau_129_diff", false};

	{"F16_bl50_Wing_Pylon_1", 0, "f16_bl50_wing_pylon_1", false};

	{"F16_bl50_Wing_Pylon_2", 0, "f16_bl50_wing_pylon_2", false};

	{"Tank_370", DIFFUSE, "fuel_tank_370gal_diff", false};
	{"Tank_370", ROUGHNESS_METALLIC, "fuel_tank_370gal_diff_RoughMet", false};
	{"PTB_300Gal", 0, "fuel_tank_300gal", false};
	{"PTB_300Gal", ROUGHNESS_METALLIC, "Fuel_Tank_300Gal_RoughMet", false};

	{"F16_bl50_glass", 0, "F16_bl50_Glass", false};
	{"F16_bl50_GLASS", 14, "F16_bl50_Glass_new", false};
	{"F16_bl50_GLASS", SPECULAR, "F16_bl50_Glass_RoughMet", false};

	{"pilot_F16_patch", 0 ,"Patches",false};
	{"pilot_F16_patch", 1 ,"Patches_NORM",false};
	{"pilot_F16_patch", ROUGHNESS_METALLIC ,"Patches_RoughMet",false};

}
name = "JASDF ADTW Prototype 63-8501"
countries = {"USA","JPN", }

custom_args =
{

[1000] = 1.0, -- change of type of board number (0.0 -default USA, 0.1, 0.2, 0.3, 1.0 not drawn)
[1001] = 1.0, -- vis refuel board number (0.0 drawn, 1.0 not drawn)
[1002] = 1.0, -- change of type intake board number (0.0 two digits, 0.1 three digits, 1.0 not drawn)
[1003] = 1.0, -- vis nouse board number (0.0 drawn, 1.0 not drawn)
}

----------


## partizan

Ok merci !  ::lol::

----------


## Olis

*Supercarrier: Current Features, Defenses, F-14B Tomcat & Damage Model (Preview Release)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQjGTtygCUw

----------


## Ranger 28

S'il y a mission mardi soir, je suis présent, comme d'hab.
F-16 CAP/CAS ou Awacs/ATC si on est pas trop nombreux

----------


## Ranger 28

Bon, j'ai tenté de refaire une mission,mais il suffit que je pose un F-16 pour que le pod ne fonctionne pas... Qui c'est qui va se taper une ré-install complète ?....

----------


## JanSolo

Obligé de changer le Warthog, le manche s'est mis à déconner à fond. 
Le manche devenait aléatoirement mou sur certaines parties des axes. Le recentrage se faisait bien mais il n'opposait aucune résistance sur un angle de 10° à certains moments. 
J'étais obligé de faire de rapides mouvements circulaires pour que le problème s'estompe et éviter que quand je tire le manche vers moi il "clunk à gauche ou à droite comme si une pièce se déplaçait à la base du manche…
En plus, il fallait que je relance l'étalonnage via leur logiciel car le centre se déplaçait très légèrement après cette opération.
Impossible pour moi de piloter du chasseur et encore moins du Huey, cela devenait injouable.

Après à peine 2 mois d'utilisation, rude. 
Mon G940 n'a jamais eu aucun problème pendant 8 ans.
J'espère que l'échange standard ne rencontrera pas ce problème.
Je me posais la question si je n'avais pas reçu un vieux modèle du hotas. Aux utilisateurs de Warthog ici présent, quel est votre numéro de membre? 98800 pour ma part.

Je vous rejoins dès que cette historie est réglée, je veux tester le SuperCarrier...

----------


## Flappie

> Obligé de changer le Warthog, le manche s'est mis à déconner à fond. 
> Le manche devenait aléatoirement mou sur certaines parties des axes. Le recentrage se faisait bien mais il n'opposait aucune résistance sur un angle de 10° à certains moments. 
> J'étais obligé de faire de rapides mouvements circulaires pour que le problème s'estompe et éviter que quand je tire le manche vers moi il "clunk à gauche ou à droite comme si une pièce se déplaçait à la base du manche…
> En plus, il fallait que je relance l'étalonnage via leur logiciel car le centre se déplaçait très légèrement après cette opération.
> Impossible pour moi de piloter du chasseur et encore moins du Huey, cela devenait injouable.


Désolé pour toi. Il est encore sous garantie, c'est ça ?
Mon Warthog : 63848 (n°inscrit sur le throttle)

----------


## JanSolo

Oui je l'ai eu début avril. Donc ce n'est pas une ancienne version. 
Je me demande si ce ne sont pas les ressorts qui merde, j'ai comme l'impression qu'une pièce glisse a la base du manche.
Bon de toute façon j'attends l'échange standard en espérant ne plus y être confronté par la suite. Un périphérique défectueux ça arrive.

----------


## Flappie

Dans la base, il y a un gros collier en métal qui est pris en sandwich entre 5 ressorts : 1 très gros ressort d'un côté, et 4 petits ressorts de l'autre. Le souci doit effectivement venir d'un des ressorts.
Tu as dû avoir un coup de malchance. Espérons que tu obtiendras rapidement un Warthog fonctionel.

----------


## Ranger 28

91885 pour le mien. Comme le dit Flappie, je crois que tu n'as pas eu de bol avec le tiens. Mon Cougar avait 10 ans quand il a été victime d'une chute, mais il fonctionnait encore très bien.

----------


## Bacab

16990 pour le mien. J'ai un Hotas Cougar qui était en état de marche il y a 5 ans lorsque j'ai changé pour un Warthog. Si tu as besoin d'une solution de remplacement en attendant l'action du SAV n'hésites pas à me PM.

----------


## JanSolo

> 16990 pour le mien. J'ai un Hotas Cougar qui était en état de marche il y a 5 ans lorsque j'ai changé pour un Warthog. Si tu as besoin d'une solution de remplacement en attendant l'action du SAV n'hésites pas à me PM.


Merci Bacab, je vais patienter.
Pour l'instant je l'exploite sous Elite Dangerous où la précision est largement moins gênante/
J'en profite pour potasser les Chuck Guide, en particulier sur le Lightning pod du F18. Mon problème maintenant va être de repérer les cibles avant que je sois passé au dessus. C'est là que je me rends compte que les pilotes ont des sacrés yeux de Lynx car il faut les voir les BMP planqués même avec des points de repères...


Je pense que ça doit être un des ressorts qui merdent mais étant sous garantie, je n'ai pas tenté de démonter pour vérifier. 
En fait, ce qui m'a surpris c'est que le manche devenait soudainement très souple sur les diagonales bas droite et gauche alors que les opposés conservaient la résistance d'origine (je ne sas pas si je suis très clair, en fait la dureté des mouvements présents lors du déballage du Hotas).
Et à partir de là ce c'est aggravé.

Sinon, pour les intéressées, j'ai un Logitech G940 à vendre pour 100€ avec les plaques pour les supports monstertech si ça tente quelqu'un!

----------


## SergeyevK

@Ranger 28 tu vas être content, j'ai finalement ajouté la version avec le radôme noir, il y aura le choix, gris ou noir.  ::): 
J'ai aussi corrigé quelques erreurs.

----------


## Olis

Le Sav est très bon, tout se fait avec des scans et une vidéo, tu reçois une étiquette pour l'envoi, et en 2-3 semaines tu le reçois chez toi (j'ai eu un soucis sur un interrupteur du throttle)

----------


## Ranger 28

> @Ranger 28 tu vas être content, j'ai finalement ajouté la version avec le radôme noir, il y aura le choix, gris ou noir. 
> J'ai aussi corrigé quelques erreurs. 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/05/25/f98...2ef10816e1.jpg


Génial !

----------


## Flappie

Il a un vrai look de "fléchette de pelouse", comme ça !  ::): 

(pour ceux qui ne connaissant pas l'histoire, le F-16 a reçu le doux surnom de "lawndart" pendant sa mise au point, à cause du nombre de crashes rencontrés par les pilotes - mais tous les avions américains ont eu leur petit nom ou presque... celui de l'AV-8B est "widow maker", c'est pas beaucoup mieux...)

----------


## Qiou87

Et le F-35 "Fat Amy" (merci ses baies de stockage interne de l'armement et sa forte capacité en carburant, supérieure au F-22 malgré sa taille inférieure). Une référence à Pitch Perfect je crois. Les pilotes sont cruels!

C'est toujours du beau boulot Sergey! Je vais continuer à pas voler le F-16 avant qu'il ne soit bien avancé, mais tu continues de me le faire regretter avec tes livrées!

----------


## Ranger 28

Il me semblait que c'était le F-104 le widow maker tellement il y a eu de crashs pendant son activité.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon, encore 90Go de DL, à raison d'un débit moyen à 750ko... Je devrais pouvoir voler demain...

----------


## Qiou87

> Bon, encore 90Go de DL, à raison d'un débit moyen à 750ko... Je devrais pouvoir voler demain...


D'ailleurs on commence *les inscriptions pour demain?* 

Elle était cool la mission la semaine dernière, je trouve qu'on s'est bien marré. Si Mirabelle revient nous faire des atterrissages hasardeux en A-10C complètement défoncé je pense qu'on peut passer du bon temps.  ::ninja:: 

Je devrai savoir me servir des Mavericks demain, j'ai une mission de campagne qui me demande de le faire donc je me forme dessus (avec JTAC). Si j'ai le temps de voler ce soir je vais passer 1-2h dessus et ça devrait aller, ça a pas l'air compliqué.

Donc à priori *là en F/A-18 CAS/SEAD* et possibilité de AGM-65E si y'a du laser qui traîne.

----------


## jeanba

> Il me semblait que c'était le F-104 le widow maker tellement il y a eu de crashs pendant son activité.
> 
> -..


"Window maker" a été utilisé aussi dans l'USMC pour le AV8
C'est d’ailleurs plutôt un "adjectif" qu'un surnom,

----------


## Flappie

Nous avons testé très rapidement le module DCS Super Carrier avec Zan hier soir, parce que j'avais plusieurs questions dont je ne trouvais pas les réponses sur le net. Voici le résultat des courses :

*A quoi ressemble un slot d'avion embarqué sur un SC quand on ne possède pas le module SC ?*
Pas de surprise : il est grisé, comme si on ne possédait pas le jet concerné. Impossible d'y entrer.

*Est-ce qu'un RIO qui ne possède pas SC peut sauter dans le Tomcat d'un copain qui possède SC ?*
Non. Même les slots "passagers" des appareils embarqués sur SC sont vus grisés par ceux qui ne possèdent pas le SC. Déception n°1.

*Comment se déroule une mission SC quand la personne qui sert ne possède pas le module SC ?*
La mission est jouable, mais tous les appareils embarqués sur SC commencent en l'air. Déception n°2.

*Est-ce qu'un pilote de Tomcat qui ne possède pas SC accompagné d'un RIO qui possède SC peuvent se poser sur le SC ?*
Non, car le câble n'arrêtera pas l'appareil (bolter). Les deux joueurs doivent posséder le SC pour pouvoir décoller et apponter sur le SC. Déception n°3.

Pour les besoins du test, pour les beaux yeux de mon cocher, mais aussi pour les beaux yeux de tous les pilotes qui ont acquis SC, je suis passé à la caisse.


@Ranger28 : Je crois que ce sont uniquement les allemands qui ont baptisé le F-104 "widow maker", car les autres pays ne semblent pas avoir rencontré autant de soucis qu'eux. Je pense que tout plein d'appareils ont écopé de ce surnom, et pas seulement l'AV-8B et le F-104. D'ailleurs, ces sobriquets n'ont rien d'officiel, donc il suffit d'un pilote en colère pour que le nom circule.

----------


## war-p

> Nous avons testé très rapidement le module DCS Super Carrier avec Zan hier soir, parce que j'avais plusieurs questions dont je ne trouvais pas les réponses sur le net. Voici le résultat des courses :
> 
> *A quoi ressemble un slot d'avion embarqué sur un SC quand on ne possède pas le module SC ?*
> Pas de surprise : il est grisé, comme si on ne possédait pas le jet concerné. Impossible d'y entrer.
> 
> *Est-ce qu'un RIO qui ne possède pas SC peut sauter dans le Tomcat d'un copain qui possède SC ?*
> Non. Même les slots "passagers" des appareils embarqués sur SC sont vus grisés par ceux qui ne possèdent pas le SC. Déception n°1.
> 
> *Comment se déroule une mission SC quand la personne qui sert ne possède pas le module SC ?*
> ...


ED a vraiment besoin de fric  ::o:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> D'ailleurs on commence *les inscriptions pour demain?* 
> 
> Elle était cool la mission la semaine dernière, je trouve qu'on s'est bien marré. Si Mirabelle revient nous faire des atterrissages hasardeux en A-10C complètement défoncé je pense qu'on peut passer du bon temps.


 ::siffle:: 

Cela dit, c'est pas F/A-18 que j'aurai pu faire ça !!! Vu le nombre de trous que j'avais dans la carlingue..... Je me dit aussi que c'est dans ce genre de situation (un moteur HS) où ne pas avoir de vrai palo doit juste être impossible à gérer...

Présent en A-10C aussi (Sinon F5 possible aussi).

Si on refait la même mission, promis je ferais les WP dans l'ordre  ::XD::  (Et je décollerai plus tôt pour arriver plus vite sur zone aussi, histoire de prendre de l'avance).

----------


## TuxFr78

> Nous avons testé très rapidement le module DCS Super Carrier avec Zan hier soir, parce que j'avais plusieurs questions dont je ne trouvais pas les réponses sur le net. Voici le résultat des courses :
> *Est-ce qu'un RIO qui ne possède pas SC peut sauter dans le Tomcat d'un copain qui possède SC ?*
> Non. Même les slots "passagers" des appareils embarqués sur SC sont vus grisés par ceux qui ne possèdent pas le SC. Déception n°1.


J'ai l'impression d'être au boulot  :;): 

Et si le pilote décolle seul du SC, est-ce que le RIO peut le rejoindre après le décollage (question valable même sans SC) ?

----------


## Flappie

Pour demain soir, je peux poursuivre la formation de JimJim en RIO F-14. Il nous faudra pour cela deux pilotes de Tomcat : Dusty et un autre. 
Si pas possible, je prendrai un AV-8B pour accompagner Bacab, ou un hélico pour accompagner plon.



Soirée DCS mardi 26 mai 2020

Sen : M-2000C
Lokournan : M-2000C
et son pote : M-2000C
Ranger : F-16 CAP/CAS ou Awacs/ATC si on est pas trop nombreux 

Tux : A-10C (ou pilote F-14 si besoin)
Flappie : RIO F-14 ou bouche-trou (certains diraient que c'est la même chose)
Dusty "DustJim" JimJim : F-14 complet

Tophe33 : F18 SEAD/CAP
Qiou : F/A-18 SEAD/CAS
DavidM : F18 SEAD/CAS 
papagueff : F18 SEAD/CAS 

plon : hélico UH-1H, Mi-8 ou Ka-50 (ou F/A-18C sinon)
MirabelleBenou : UH-1H (ou A-10C ou F-5 si besoin)
Gazerock : Ka-50

_Probable:_
bluth "bluggy" Froggy : F-14 complet
Olis : Ka-50


@Tux : _Che n'ai pas chanchhéééééééé_ !
Non, le RIO sans SC ne peut pas rejoindre même après le décollage. A ses yeux, il s'agit d'un appareil qu'il ne possède pas. Donc le "grisage" reste peu importe la situation de l'appareil.

@MirabelleBenou : Non, décoller plus tôt peut être une mauvaise idée si la CAP et le SEAD ne sont pas sur place. "Mieux vaut partir à point", comme le dit le pilote de Warthog la tortue.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Pour demain soir, je peux poursuivre la formation de JimJim en RIO F-14. Il nous faudra pour cela deux pilotes de Tomcat : Dusty et un autre. 
> Si pas possible, je prendrai un AV-8B pour accompagner Bacab, ou un hélico pour accompagner plon.


Je devrais être dispo
F-14 si besoin ou A-10C (possibilité de faire du buddy lasing)

----------


## plon

Présent demain soir, en hélico comme d'hab (Huey / Mi-8 ou KA-50).
Si je suis tout seul en hélico, je partirais sur le FA-18, je serais probablement parfaitement inutile pour l'accomplissement de la mission  ::):  (Quoique la semaine dernière j'ai abattu un SAM, ce qui représente une progression vu que la semaine précédente je n'ai pas abattu grand chose...)
J'aime bien le F 18 mais il manque une voilure tournante au dessus.

(Merci @Flappie de proposer de faire le copain de secours pour tout le monde !)  ::): 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, quelques documentaires pas trop mal foutus (qui sont peut être passés sur ce topic).

Lien vers la playlist Mi-8 / Mi-24 / Mig-29 :

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...pYaoeVaILK09z7

Et le premier chapitre sur le Mi-8 :

----------


## ze_droopy

Pour mardi, DustJim en F14  ::):

----------


## Jimjim13

JimTy est  plus  mignon ^^

--> je suis  déjà dehors si  on me cherche  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Continue comme ça et on va vous appeler JimTonic !

----------


## Qiou87

On peut demander à ce que le mécanicien monte le siège avant à l'envers dans le Tomcat les gars, en face-à-face ce sera plus confortable pour vous faire les yeux doux...  ::P: 

Sinon je pourrai venir en Huey pour t'accompagner Plon mais je vais attendre d'avoir mon stick monté sur le fauteuil. Pour l'instant sur le bureau ça me fatigue le coude, je préfère un truc comme le Hornet où tu es pas sans cesse en train de corriger ta trajectoire. D'ici 2-3 semaines je t'accompagnerai avec plaisir même si je suis un peu une quiche en voilure tournante toujours.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Si ça fait plaisir à Plon, je peux viendre aussi en Huey. Faudra être très très TRES patient avec moi piske j'ai pas de mapping ni rien de fait dessus, et j'aurai le guide de chuck sur les genoux, mais ça peut être marrant.

Au pire j'essayerai de venir un peu plus tôt sur DCS pour caler les touches de bases en partant du guide de chuck.

----------


## Qiou87

> Si ça fait plaisir à Plon, je peux viendre aussi en Huey. Faudra être très très TRES patient avec moi piske j'ai pas de mapping ni rien de fait dessus, et j'aurai le guide de chuck sur les genoux, mais ça peut être marrant.
> 
> Au pire j'essayerai de venir un peu plus tôt sur DCS pour caler les touches de bases en partant du guide de chuck.


Si tu sais voler en hélico dans DCS y'a vraiment pas grand chose à mapper sur le Huey. Tirer, trim set et trim reset, un axe pour le throttle en plus des classiques palo/collectif/roulis/tangage et c'est plié, le reste est cliquable dans le cockpit. Peut-être chaffs/flares quand même... Bon évidemment si t'es pas en VR tu peux te rajouter de la facilité et binder d'autres trucs sur l'activation de l'armement, mais le machin est tellement lent qu'en général t'as le temps de tourner la tête, trouver le switch et l'activer.  ::lol::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Allaye, go en Huey. Ca changera  ::):

----------


## davidmontpellier

David en F18 SEAD/CAS

----------


## sentepu

Sen en mirage

----------


## bluth

Ptetre qu'on sera la avec Froggy en duo F14 mais ça dépend de la disponibilité de mon pilote.

----------


## Olis

Pour info il y a une belle promo sur Bondenplatte à moins de 20 euros en premium

----------


## plon

Si vous avez besoins d'être accompagnés ou brieffé (comme on dit en bon frangliche) en Huey, c'est avec plaisir que je le ferai !
Tant de love pour le huey d'un coup, c'est à peine tenable  ::wub:: 
(Mais voui ça me fait plaisir tout plein quand on vole en troupeau !)  ::): 

Ce soir je pense me faire un petit tour en ligne, pas tard, si ça intéresse du monde n'hésitez pas !

Ca me rappelle qu'un jour le multicrew devrait arriver (peut être) sur le Huey et que ça pourrait être chouette si c'est pas trop pété !

Autre info presque sans rapport, j'ai retrouvé un nombre de FPS tout à fait satisfaisant sur l'openbeta avec le dernier patch avec des settings quasi identiques que sur la stable (faut que je compare.) sur écran comme en VR, même si le SC ramouille un peu quand il est bien peuplé).

----------


## Flappie

> Autre info presque sans rapport, j'ai retrouvé un nombre de FPS tout à fait satisfaisant sur l'openbeta avec le dernier patch avec des settings quasi identiques que sur la stable (faut que je compare.) sur écran comme en VR, même si le SC ramouille un peu quand il est bien peuplé).


Par contre les desync en multi ont redoublé depuis le dernier patch de l'OB.  ::(:

----------


## Qiou87

> Autre info presque sans rapport, j'ai retrouvé un nombre de FPS tout à fait satisfaisant sur l'openbeta avec le dernier patch avec des settings quasi identiques que sur la stable (faut que je compare.) sur écran comme en VR, même si le SC ramouille un peu quand il est bien peuplé).


Ouais, même constat, sur l'OB ça tourne aussi bien que sur la stable chez moi et à settings identiques (en VR). Même sur le SC j'ai pas constaté de perte de FPS. Reste plus que la question épineuse du multi...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Quelqu'un saurait me dire pourquoi ces 2 gaillards passent allègrement au dessus de leur cible sans jamais soupçonner son existence ? 



 J'ai défini le début de recherche à 5 NM après le waypoint d'où ils se sont redirigés, en BOL, soit bien avant la cible (environ 20nm du wp) et leur destruction à 40nm soit bien après. J'ai bien regardé le tuto de Wags et j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir loupé quelque chose... Il aurait fallu que la cible soit encore plus sur leur trajectoire ?

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est quoi la cible? Leur mission éditeur?

----------


## plon

> Par contre les desync en multi ont redoublé depuis le dernier patch de l'OB.


Je n'ai pas rencontré le problème.. Mais j'y ai pas passé 10h non plus... À ce rythme là on est pas prêt d'avoir une mise à jour de la stable...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## war-p

> Quelqu'un saurait me dire pourquoi ces 2 gaillards passent allègrement au dessus de leur cible sans jamais soupçonner son existence ? 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/05/25/aa2...446f27b.md.png
> 
>  J'ai défini le début de recherche à 5 NM après le waypoint d'où ils se sont redirigés, en BOL, soit bien avant la cible (environ 20nm du wp) et leur destruction à 40nm soit bien après. J'ai bien regardé le tuto de Wags et j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir loupé quelque chose... Il aurait fallu que la cible soit encore plus sur leur trajectoire ?


Alors déjà, il faut savoir que leur cône de détection est ridicule, ensuite ils étaient en médium en altitude? (normalement, c'est pas trop mal) Ensuite, c'est tellement bien codé actuellement, que  rien n'est perdu si le missile passe au dessus de sa cible, il peut faire quand même demi tour et toucher sa cible (ça m'est déjà arrivé...) Mais, non t'inquiètes, d'après ED, il n'y a pas de bugs majeur, et c'est bon pour ça peut au moins attendre 2021.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> C'est quoi la cible? Leur mission éditeur?


Le cargo Iranien qu'on voit en dessous que j'ai placé via l'éditeur. Ils étaient en low. Si le cône est aussi réduit il faut vraiment le cap exact de la cible pour toucher parce que là la déviation était vraiment minime.

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est une unité ou un objet statique?

----------


## war-p

> Le cargo Iranien qu'on voit en dessous que j'ai placé via l'éditeur. Ils étaient en low. Si le cône est aussi réduit il faut vraiment le cap exact de la cible pour toucher parce que là la déviation était vraiment minime.


Alors oui en medium ça devrait mieux passer, et oui faut vraiment anticiper la position du navire.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> C'est une unité ou un objet statique?


Une unité. Je referai un essai en medium avec le même cap pour voir  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Une unité. Je referai un essai en medium avec le même cap pour voir


C'est pas un tanker présent de base sur le golfe persique ? car si oui, il n'existe pas physiquement dans le jeu, c'est juste de la déco transparente aux armements.

Sinon présent demain soir.

----------


## Jimjim13

> Continue comme ça et on va vous appeler JimTonic !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3udZpi1-0GM


Excellent, ça nous rajeuni pas  :^_^:

----------


## Lokournan

j’essaie de venir demain(comme d'hab surement du retard désolé par avance) en *Mirage* et *surement avec un pote* IRL(encore en formation) si ça ne dérange pas?
Merci les copains  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Pas de souci, on vous attend de pied ferme !

----------


## papagueff

présent demain soir avec un F18 en cas ou sead ::happy2::

----------


## partizan

@ Ivan, si tu es toujours sur ta créa de CAP, voici un tuto qui peut te concerner.

----------


## Cabfire

Salut les coins² !

Je me demandais si il existait un espèce de répertoire ou de wiki des units IA sur DCS.

En effet je prépare des missions pour SA342M nottement, et il est difficile de savoir comme cela quel cible elle va être capable de traiter. La plupart des chars russe du moins semble avoir un armement AAA actif à plus de 4km, hors la portée du HOT3 est en gros celle-ci.

----------


## Flappie

Salut Cabfire, il existe une encyclopédie à même le jeu. Il y a un lien à l'accueil, et je crois qu'il y en a un autre dans l'éditeur de missions.



Par ailleurs, tu peux afficher dans l'éditeur l'aire de portée des unités : il s'agit de deux cercles concentriques par unité. Le plus large cercle est la portée de détection, le plus petit la portée d'engagement.

Un armement actif à plus de 4 km, c'est assez rare chez les russes, à moins d'attaquer des SAM. De mémoire, dans l'ordre croissant de portée (corrigez-moi si je dis des bêtises), tu as par exemple :

*Blindés :*
BRDM-2
BMD-1
BTR-80
T-55
T-72
T-90 (attention, missiles... euh... je crois qu'ils vont tout droit, donc je dirais non guidés)
BMP-1
BMP-2 (attention, sniper !!!), celui-ci lance aussi des missiles IR, portée 4km d'après Wikipédia
BMP-3 (attention, sniper !), itou, missiles IR

*SAM :*
ZSU-23-4 Shilka
MANPADs
SA-9 Gaskin (missiles IR)
SA-13 Gopher (missiles IR)
SA-8 (missiles radar, courte portée)
SA-6 (missiles radar, portée moyenne)
SA-15 (missiles radar, portée moyenne)
SA-11 (missiles radar, longue portée)
SA-10 (missiles radar, très longue portée)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Très important, j'allais oublier de citer la bible pour DCS (en lien dans l'OP) : http://www.476vfightergroup.com/down...do=file&id=486

----------


## Cabfire

Merci Flappie le détail est sympa, je vais creuser tout ça !

----------


## Flappie

J'ai omis une unité assez traitre : le SA-19 Tunguska. Il te locke radar quelques secondes, puis tu n'entends plus le lock quand son missile te fonce dessus. Portée de 7 km, ce qui en fait une unité de choix à attaquer en duel en Gazelle, Su-25T ou Ka-50.

----------


## war-p

> J'ai omis une unité assez traitre : le SA-19 Tunguska. Il te locke radar quelques secondes, puis tu n'entends plus le lock quand son missile te fonce dessus. Portée de 7 km, ce qui en fait une unité de choix à attaquer en duel en Gazelle, Su-25T ou Ka-50.


T'as aussi le strela dans le même délire, missile IR, portée correct  ::ninja::

----------


## Cabfire

Ah, et pour le T90, je ne sais pas si le missile est vraiment guidé ou non. Le fait est qu'en AutoHover, alors que ton HOT3 va sur cible, tu peux t'en prendre une ^^

Le meme pour le T-72B je pense.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

LotAtc v2 dispo !

https://www.lotatc.com/website/2020/...2.0.0-out.html

- Airport view
- SRS support
- Transponder support (IFF !)
- Better UI (footer bar, context menu)
- Big performances increase on both server and client

Et un truc intéressant pour une future version "advanced" :

----------


## war-p

> Ah, et pour le T90, je ne sais pas si le missile est vraiment guidé ou non. Le fait est qu'en AutoHover, alors que ton HOT3 va sur cible, tu peux t'en prendre une ^^
> 
> Le meme pour le T-72B je pense.


Si ça peut t'aider, une fois j'ai pris un obus de t80 en a10, donc bon tout est possible.

----------


## Flappie

> Ah, et pour le T90, je ne sais pas si le missile est vraiment guidé ou non. Le fait est qu'en AutoHover, alors que ton HOT3 va sur cible, tu peux t'en prendre une ^^
> 
> Le meme pour le T-72B je pense.


Oui, c'est pour ça que je parlais de "missile qui part tout droit". Je ne sais pas combien de fois j'ai perdu mon Ka-50 à cause de ces saloperies. Je ne me souvenais pas que le T-72 en était aussi équipé.

----------


## Flappie

MicroProse dévoile son Mighty Eighth. Jeu pensé pour la VR, mais jouable sur écran, coopération à plusieurs joueurs à bord d'un bombardier B-17. Ils parlent quand même de réparer l'avion en vol, donc je ne suis pas sûr que le réalisme soit de mise. Mais ça pourrait être marrant à voir.

----------


## Gazerock

Salut les gens, y'a moyen de vous rejoindre ce soir en KA-50 si vous avez de la place?  ::):

----------


## Flappie

La place, on l'a toujours ! On n'a pas encore choisi la mission, donc je pense qu'on peut facilement trouver un job pour un ou deux Ka-50.

D'ailleurs, ça me donne une petite idée... et si on se refaisait une mission en Ouzturkistan, mais avec tous les appareils sortis depuis ? (Hornet, Viper, Tomcat...)  ::): 
Nico, tu avais prévu quelque chose de particulier ?
Les autres, ça ne vous ennuie pas de revoir le Caucase ?

----------


## Qiou87

Moi je viens pour la compagnie, pas pour le paysage. Un petit tour dans le Caucase, pourquoi pas si la mission est fun.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Les autres, ça ne vous ennuie pas de revoir le Caucase ?


C'est joli le Causase sous la neige  ::P:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pareil ! Pas de préférence  ::):

----------


## Tophe33

le Caucase sous la neige...
CHERIEEE, sors ma doudoune je vais rentrer tard. 
sauf, bien sûr, si vous n'avez pas besoin dun F18 inefficace en sead et inutile en cap ?

----------


## Flappie

> C'est joli le Causase sous la neige


La campagne se passait en automne. En hélico, c'était du caviar pour les yeux.

@Tophe : on a toujours besoin de gens inefficaces pour nous prouver à nous-même qu'on n'est pas si mauvais !  ::lol::  Amène-toi.

----------


## Qiou87

> La campagne se passait en automne. En hélico, c'était du caviar pour les yeux..


Arrête tu vas me tenter à sortir le Huey...

----------


## Flappie

N'hésite pas, la campagne prévoyait un bon gros vol de Huey car à l'époque, les Autruches Volantes venaient en procession pour tâter de la tondeuse. Il y a des objectifs rien que pour eux, avec les Ka-50 en couverture au cas où.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Sors le ce soir, comme ça on sera 3 :D (+ Gazerock en KA-50 pour nous escorter du coup  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Qiou87

> Sors le ce soir, comme ça on sera 3 :D (+ Gazerock en KA-50 pour nous escorter du coup  )


Ca se tente, même si je suis encore plus mauvais qu'en avion.

Ah et ça me fait penser que je sais pas le démarrer à froid le Huey, j'ai fait que des campagnes où le machin tourne. Ca va être drôle tiens...  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Le Huey est un des modules les plus simples à faire démarrer, ne t'inquiète pas. Au besoin, tu as le démarrage auto.  :;): 
Vous oublierez pas les roquettes, hein, parce que le blindage des blindés légers a été revu à la hausse.

----------


## Olis

Peut-être en ka-50

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Ca se tente, même si je suis encore plus mauvais qu'en avion.
> 
> Ah et ça me fait penser que je sais pas le démarrer à froid le Huey, j'ai fait que des campagnes où le machin tourne. Ca va être drôle tiens...


Ah mais moi ça fait 2 ans que j'ai pas mis le nez dans le cockpit du Huey ! Ca va être une grande 1ère, avec le guide de chuck sur les jnoux !

3 x Hueys et 2 x KA-50 ! C'est la fête aux hélicos ce soir !

----------


## Ranger 28

Caucase, Golfe, Normandie ou Nevada, peu importe tant qu'il y a du monde et de la bonne humeur.
@Tophe33 tu peux pas être plus inefficace que moi si je viens en hélico ! Le temps que je décolle, vous serez tous couchés ^^

----------


## plon

> Ca se tente, même si je suis encore plus mauvais qu'en avion.
> 
> Ah et ça me fait penser que je sais pas le démarrer à froid le Huey, j'ai fait que des campagnes où le machin tourne. Ca va être drôle tiens...


C'est simple ! On se le fait ensemble, en version guidée si besoin : temps estimé : 5 minutes !

----------


## Qiou87

Ok ça marche. Allez si je crame pas le moteur ce soir ce sera ma victoire.  ::lol::

----------


## plon

En fouinant dans les logs de DCS (de Lopenbeta ici) j'ai trouvé cette petite phrase de tacview... Serait il très gourmand en ressource processeur quand y'a beaucoup d'unités ? Quelqu'un a déjà fait un test avec et sans Tacview?

2020-05-25 18:17:27.477 INFO    TACVIEW.DLL: During the last 600.0s an average of 305 units objects and 3 ballistic objects have been active per frame
2020-05-25 18:17:27.477 INFO    *TACVIEW.DLL: The average frame rate of 59.1fps would have been 67.1fps if the flight data recorder was disabled*
2020-05-25 18:17:27.477 INFO    TACVIEW.DLL: DCS World simulation is taking 88.0% of CPU
2020-05-25 18:17:27.477 INFO    TACVIEW.DLL:  DCS GetWorldObjects is taking 10.7% of CPU
2020-05-25 18:17:27.477 INFO    TACVIEW.DLL:     Tacview recorder is taking  1.2% of CPU

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ok ça marche. Allez si je crame pas le moteur ce soir ce sera ma victoire.


Haha ça devrait bien se passer !

----------


## JanSolo

> MicroProse dévoile son Mighty Eighth. Jeu pensé pour la VR, mais jouable sur écran, coopération à plusieurs joueurs à bord d'un bombardier B-17. Ils parlent quand même de réparer l'avion en vol, donc je ne suis pas sûr que le réalisme soit de mise. Mais ça pourrait être marrant à voir.


Oui mais j'ai l'impression que ce sera limité à réparer des câbles sectionnés ou boucher les orifices subis par les tirs.
Je pense qu'ils ont du limiter l'aspect réparation en vol à des trucs simples et faisable à l'époque mais on verra bien si mon interprétation se limite justement à des trucs réalistes.

En tout cas ça fait plaisir de voir Microprose revenir ou plutôt ressuscité.
J'ai débuté avec eux sur le tout premier Gunship et le F19 (disquette 5 1/4!). Que de souvenirs bon sang!

----------


## Flappie

Pour ce soir, on va se (re)faire la mission 7 de la campagne Ouzturkistan. 

Il me reste 1 heure 30 pour ajouter les appareils manquants, équilibrer l'OPFOR, et ajouter des spawns de secours pour les Huey/Ka-50, des fois que...  et puis aussi manger.

 :Tutut:

----------


## Empnicolas

Désolé, je pensais venir ce soir mais trop fatigué pour rester concentrer sur DCS ce soir donc non présent ce soir, à la semaine prochaine, volez bien et vous tirez pas dessus  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Argh, bon, tu connais déjà la mission mais ça faisait longtemps qu'on ne l'avait pas jouée. Tant pis ! Repose-toi bien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voici le roster pour ce soir :

*FLAMINGO :* CAS sur la côte
Tophe33 : F18 SEAD/CAP (si MEERKAT assure, tu n'auras rien à faire en CAP ; je te conseille de t'équiper SEAD/CA*S*)
DavidM : F18 SEAD/CAS
papagueff : F18 SEAD/CAS

*WALLABY :* CAS dans les terres jusqu'au FARP Psebay
bluth "bluggy" Froggy : F-14 complet
Tux "Tuxpie" Flappie : F-14 complet
Dusty "DustJim" JimJim : F-14 complet

*HERON :* rejoindre FARP Psebay indemne
plon : UH-1H
MirabelleBenou : UH-1H
Qiou : UH-1H

*KRISTA :* rejoindre FARP Psebay indemne et protéger HERON
Gazerock : Ka-50
(probable) Olis : Ka-50

*MEERKAT* protéger tout ce beau monde, en aval
Sen : M-2000C
Lokournan : M-2000C
et son pote : M-2000C
Ranger : F-16 CAP/CAS (ou ATC, comme tu veux)





*BRIEFING*


Maintenant que nous sommes parvenus à stopper les bombardements ennemis ciblant les principales villes du nord, il est temps de mettre un terme à ce conflit.

- Les groupes Wallaby, Krista et Heron effectueront une percée près de la frontière nord, afin notamment de récupérer le FARP de Psebay, et de stopper tout convoi ennemi.
- Les groupes Flamingo et Hamster nettoieront la ville de Tuapse, puis détruiront les pistes de Sochi-Adler et Gudauta, ainsi que les unités SAM rencontrées. Objectif facultatif : détruire la piste de Sukhumi.
- Le groupe Meerkat devrait être mis à rude épreuve, puisque la Russie a fourni du matériel plus récent à l'ORK. Il est évident que l'état russe prêtera par la même occasion ses pilotes.

Si tout se passe bien, les jets se poseront en fin de mission sur la base de Maykop, et les hélicos sur le FARP au sud-est de Psebay.

RoE : Abattez tout appareil hostile, qu'il arbore l'étoile rouge ou pas.

----------


## Flappie

Je modifie la mission pour que les F-14 et F/A-18 soient embarqués.
Les F-14 et les éventuels A-10C devront se rejoindre au-dessus de Maykop.

----------


## Olis

Tiens un nouveau serveur multi des canards ? (canard qui vole, 4 slots)

----------


## Flappie

Peut-être un serveur de test ? Sentepu héberge régulièrement en semaine ("canards volants") mais je ne crois pas que son serveur soit limité à 4 slots.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Wah, merci Flappie  ::): 

Par contre, si jme gourje pas, on a aussi Qiou en UH1 (et pas F18).

----------


## Olis

Hotfix du jour:
DCS 2.5.6.49718 Open Beta

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...a/2.5.6.49718/

----------


## Flappie

> Wah, merci Flappie 
> 
> Par contre, si jme gourje pas, on a aussi Qiou en UH1 (et pas F18).


Corrigé, merci.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Pour une première en hélico c’était marrant! Beaucoup de radada, beaucoup de tôle froissée (la mienne exclusivement)... 

Merci à Plon pour le petit cours sur le démarrage du Huey, j’ai pas mal pratiqué durant la soirée du coup.  ::lol:: 

Ah et la mission dont je te parlais qui me sert d’entraînement solo quand je veux pouvoir tester un avion ou armement, ou juste me détendre: https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3309095/

Existe en version pour chaque map!

----------


## Flappie

_Take my breath awaaaaaaaaaaaay!_

----------


## Tophe33

lol, facile de chantonner.... et merci de m'avoir fait penser à Kelly McGillis pendant mon 1er appontage de nuit... et surtout en me répétant sans cesse "ne branles pas le manche!!!"  ::): 

et surtout, merci à tous pour cette agréable soirée  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Pour une première en hélico c’était marrant! Beaucoup de radada, beaucoup de tôle froissée (la mienne exclusivement)... 
> 
> Merci à Plon pour le petit cours sur le démarrage du Huey, j’ai pas mal pratiqué durant la soirée du coup. 
> 
> Ah et la mission dont je te parlais qui me sert d’entraînement solo quand je veux pouvoir tester un avion ou armement, ou juste me détendre: https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3309095/
> 
> Existe en version pour chaque map!


Merci pour le lien de la mission !

Sinon, côté tôle froissée, on a tous terminé en hâchis de Huey sur chacune de nos passes  ::lol::  

Mais ça été une belle balade, une fois que j'eu réglé mes problèmes de connexion (pas compris pourquoi ça a merdé et pourquoi c'est retombé en marche...). Une bonne reprise du Huey en tout cas.

Et merci à Plon pour le cours accéléré, c'était achement sympa !

Vraiment bien de faire de l'hélico un peu. Avec Olis en avant en KA-50 et nous qui transpirions en arrivant ("Mais dans quoi j'ai mis les pieds !!!"), c'était belle ambiance ! Mention spéciale en apercevant la fumée au loin, les explosions des GBUs des "planqués du ciel" ( ::ninja:: ) et surtout.... les traceurs des AAA ... beaucoup.... ("Mais dans quoi j'ai mis les pieds !!!").

Encore merci pour la mission Flappie !

----------


## Flappie

Ravi de réveiller la fibre des voilures tournantes qui sommeille en (presque) chacun de nous !
Je vous aurais bien rejoint mais je devais parfaire la RIO-attitude de JimJim, qui est maintenant apte à livrer des œufs sur leurs cibles ! Il nous reste encore à bosser la partie air-air.

Pour mardi prochain, je peux recycler une autre mission de ma campagne si ça vous tente. J'essayerai d'ajouter un peu plus de CAP (à l'époque notre CAP était essentiellement équipée de Mirage !), et un peu plus de mou pour les Hueys.
Y a-t-il d'autres choses que vous souhaiteriez et que vous n'avez pas vu hier soir ?

Je n'ai pas eu de retour des Flamingo-Hamster en F/A-18C. Quels objectifs avez-vous réalisés ? Des difficultés rencontrées ? (à part les appontages dans la nuit noire, je veux dire)

----------


## Olis

Oui mission sympa mais trop dure pour des hélicos, tirs croisés et strela, sans compter les osa planqués dans la forêt, on s'est fait avoir sans savoir d'ou le missile partait. 
J'essayai de les faire tirer pour que vous voyiez leur origine, mais en Huey c'était trop dangereux, je crois que Plon en a shooté quelques uns au vikhr, c'était la meilleur solution une fois qu'on savait ou ils étaient.
Je ne parle pas du FARP volant que je me suis pris  ::blink::

----------


## Qiou87

Ouais, le FARP volant était mal placé et ne permettait pas de modifier l'emport. Un peu dommage du coup, 14 roquettes ça part vite et les guns inefficaces... Ca et des cibles molles, dans une zone avec un peu moins d'AA ou alors plus de support CAS, ce serait mes deux axes d'amélioration. A vrai dire j'ai tenté une passe en F/A-18 pour me venger au Maverick IR en fin de soirée, mais mauvaise idée car 1/ dans les villes on voyait pas les blindés à l'IR (c'était juste un ciel étoilé mon écran) et 2/ les AA équipés de missiles IR m'ont descendu avant même que je puisse dire ouf. 

Par contre côté ambiance visuelle c'était top, joli Caucase en automne + fin de journée, j'ai trouvé ça vraiment bien d'autant que beaucoup de campagnes dans le Caucase que j'ai faites sont soit en hiver, soit en été.

Donne-nous un Huey avec les mitrailleurs latéraux et des cibles molles un peu moins défendues et je pense qu'on passera une encore meilleure soirée. C'est vrai qu'on était un bon petit groupe d'hélicos, la motivation était là, mais quand tu vois même les Ka-50 se faire descendre sans rien pouvoir faire...  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Désolé, j'étais tellement à la bourre que je n'ai pas pris le temps de tester le FARP ! Itou pour la route emprunté : j'avais caché un paquet d'unités et j'ignorais que vous auriez affaire à un SA-8 !! Olis me l'apprend. (la mission remonte à 2018 et j'ai une putain de mémoire de poisson rouge)

----------


## Qiou87

> Désolé, j'étais tellement à la bourre que je n'ai pas pris le temps de tester le FARP ! Itou pour la route emprunté : j'avais caché un paquet d'unités et j'ignorais que vous auriez affaire à un SA-8 !! Olis me l'apprend. (la mission remonte à 2018 et j'ai une putain de mémoire de poisson rouge)


A la limite le SA-8 planqué, c'était presque sympa. On a fait le tour avec Mirabelle, en fond de vallée en longeant une rivière, c'était cool. Seul problème quand t'arrives sur zone du mauvais côté à cause du contournement: oh, un Strela! Et plaf l'hélico de Qiou...  ::sad::   ::lol::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> A la limite le SA-8 planqué, c'était presque sympa. On a fait le tour avec Mirabelle, en fond de vallée en longeant une rivière, c'était cool. Seul problème quand t'arrives sur zone du mauvais côté à cause du contournement: oh, un Strela! Et plaf l'hélico de Qiou...


Oui ça c'était marrant. Te voir prendre le missile et tomber comme une pierre aussi  ::lol:: 

Côté ambiance, voir les tracers filer dans le ciel avec le soleil couchant en passant en radada des pylônes électriques et de la forêt d'automne, c'était priceless ! (hhhaannnn, mais en fait j'ai une âme de Poète !!! Ou de Pouët plutôt...).


Mais avoir les mitrailleurs de portes en M60 ça serait top voui !!!


Tiens, j'en profite, impossible de faire afficher le panneau d'aide IA pour voir leur status sur les règles ROE. J'ai bien coché la case qui va bien dans les options et tenté la combi de touche que j'ai vu dans les options de commandes, mais rin ki s'affiche.... Une idée ? (C'est moins pire que le viseur de Qiou qui disparaît cela dit  ::ninja::  le fourbe ce viseur quand même).

----------


## Olis

> A vrai dire j'ai tenté une passe en F/A-18 pour me venger au Maverick IR en fin de soirée, mais mauvaise idée car 1/ dans les villes on voyait pas les blindés à l'IR (c'était juste un ciel étoilé mon écran) et 2/ les AA équipés de missiles IR m'ont descendu avant même que je puisse dire ouf.


J'ai assisté à ta mort de loin (je ne savais pas qui était dans le F18)  ::ninja::  C'était beau, 2 trainées dans le ciel et pouf  ::wub::

----------


## Qiou87

> (C'est moins pire que le viseur de Qiou qui disparaît cela dit  le fourbe ce viseur quand même).


J'ai résolu le truc sur la 3e passe (celle où je suis mort avant d'avoir pu appuyer sur "Master Arm"). Une fois allumé le machin, je le laisse replié mais allumé. Après c'était bon.

Pas d'idée pour ton histoire de règles POE, chez moi il est toujours là.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai assisté à ta mort de loin (je ne savais pas qui était dans le F18)  C'était beau, 2 trainées dans le ciel et pouf


Je suis arrivé tel un attaquant remplaçant qui rentre à la 85e avec un but à remonter, qui court jusque dans la surface adverse et se fait une entorse de la cheville sur son premier ballon. C'était ma soirée.  ::|:   ::lol::

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Je n'ai pas eu de retour des Flamingo-Hamster en F/A-18C. Quels objectifs avez-vous réalisés ? Des difficultés rencontrées ? (à part les appontages dans la nuit noire, je veux dire)


Super mission hier soir pour les F18.
Au début on a pas vu arrivé la chasse adverse et on s'est fait tous aligné par 2 MIG-23.
Heureusement la CAP est arrivée pour nous venger :-)

On a écumé la cote entre les Wp 1 et 4. par contre on a traité les WP 2-3 avant le WP 1. Je ne sais pas s'il y avait des scripts qui se déclenchaient à la fin du WP1.

L'atterrissage de nuit était magique. J'ai du faire 6 passes pour apponter  ::'(:  

Tu as le TacView de disponible?

----------


## Jokletox

Pas trop dispo en ce moment pour voler, je réaménage mon bureau (le meuble) ainsi que mon bureau (la pièce) donc j'ai débranché tout le bordel "simu" : joy, trackir, MFD, Stream Deck... Va me falloir de la motivation pour rebrancher tout ça une fois fini ^^

----------


## Olis

> Pas trop dispo en ce moment pour voler, je réaménage mon bureau (le meuble) ainsi que mon bureau (la pièce) donc j'ai débranché tout le bordel "simu" : joy, trackir, MFD, Stream Deck... Va me falloir de la motivation pour rebrancher tout ça une fois fini ^^


Moi je déménage samedi prochain, donc pas internet pendant xx semaines et pareil, tout débrancher et tout rebrancher  ::O:

----------


## plon

Oui c'était sympa la sortie hélico, un peu suicidaire quand même mais des bons moments.

Effectivement cette mission en huey est juste infaisable sans énorme soutient bien coordonné. (Deux F-14 au dessus de nous en soutien mais trop d'unités au sol planqué dans petites clairières).
Bref, j'ai été totalement inutile en Huey, une première approche en Ka-50 ou je me suis dit que j'allais aborder les cibles par l'ouest accompagné par Olis descendu sur le trajet sans que je puisse voir d'où c'était parti... Mauvaise idée, c'était tactiquement pas terrible... Je n'ai même pas vu qui m'a descendu ni aucune cible.

Une dernière approche par le nord en KA-50 toujours (en suivant les waypoints ... Comme quoi  ::):  ) plus fructueuse juste après que Qiou et Mirabellebenou aient quitté le serveur, qui fut mémorable :
Approche pépère par le nord donc, avec Flappie et Tux en support et guide, 11 cibles abattues, sur fond de nuit qui tombait, sans avoir la possibilité de les locker ... Zone clean. Direction l'objectif de mission, la Farp.

Super chaud, nuit noire, impossible de voir le sol. Et puis sur le chemin, il restait un groupe d'unités ennemies totalement invisibles. Tirs à tout va, je joue au moustique en zigzagant comme je peux, me mange quelques pruneaux, évite un premier missile , me prend un deuxième en pleine poire. Ça vole toujours, difficile de contrôler l'appareil, pas mal de systèmes inopérants, mais toujours de quoi naviguer. J'évite de justesse deux autres missiles, me mange quelques balles mais sans casse supplémentaire.
J'arrive pas très loin de la Farp, essaye de la voir dans le noir total...
Et je me mange une colline.  ::): 

Bref belle montée d'adrénaline sur la fin. Me suis bien amusé encore une fois merci Flappie !


(En regardant le tacview je me rend compte qu'un joli commité d'accueil nous attendait à proximité de la Farp avec quelques surprises : un SA-8, deux Sa-9, 3 Zsu-23-2, un SA-15 et ce qu'il faut de chars et autres Btr & bmp... Autant dire que dans le noir, sans missile, avec un machin qui vole pas droit, j'étais pas arrivé...)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu as le TacView de disponible?


Ici : en ligne dans qq minutes : https://www.dropbox.com/s/wqtec08biy....zip.acmi?dl=0 ...

----------


## Flappie

> On a écumé la cote entre les Wp 1 et 4. par contre on a traité les WP 2-3 avant le WP 1. Je ne sais pas s'il y avait des scripts qui se déclenchaient à la fin du WP1.


Hélas, je viens de m'apercevoir que plusieurs scripts concernant le WP1 ne se sont pas déclenchés, faute de FLAMINGO (Su-25T).  :Emo: 




> Une dernière approche par le nord en KA-50 toujours (en suivant les waypoints ... Comme quoi


Ah, parce qu'en plus de ne pas lire le brief, vous ne suivez pas les WP ?  :Boom: 

Encore désolé pour cette impro totale. Mais je vais me rattraper avec la mission de la semaine prochaine...  ::trollface::

----------


## Qiou87

> Ah, parce qu'en plus de ne pas lire le brief, vous ne suivez pas les WP ?


J'ai dû rater le switch qui active l'énorme écran tactile avec GPS et INS qui permet facilement de suivre les waypoints dans le Huey.  ::ninja:: 

Déjà que j'en étais à aligner mes boussoles en vol à l'arrache, faut pas trop en demander. Après la première nav "propre" on a surtout cherché à revenir "vite" sur zone, donc en coupant en direction de la fumée...  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Je parlais aux pilote de Ka-50. Vous deviez simplement les suivre (j'avais aussi indiqué une fréquence ADF en cas de perte de la tête du cortège) qui devait vous permettre de retrouver les blindés amis.

----------


## bluth

@Olis : Le serveur "canard qui vole" c'était juste moi et froggy qui nous entraînions avant la partie du mardi.

@Flappie : Froggy était très impressionné que t'arrives à traquer au radar un missile pendant 10 minutes alors que je galérais a garder lock des Mig pendant plus de 15 secondes. Il veut absolument que tu me donnes des cours mais j'ai trop de fierté pour ça  ::ninja:: .

----------


## davidmontpellier

Pour ceux que cela intéresse je viens de voir le X52 Pro en promotion ici

----------


## Olis

Flappie: En fait sur le 1er run j'ai été intercepté pas trop loin du FARP, et après j'ai rattrapé les Huey en allant au plus vite et suivant tes instructions, ligne haute tension, à droite (ou un truc de ce genre). On est arrivé sur la fumée puis on a commencé à chercher au sud et là c'était le drame  (enfin bon, c'est pas grave, ça m'a surtout permis de voir que je n'étais pas au top)  :B): 

Avec le Tacview j'ai enfin pu voir d'ou venait le missile qui m'a shooté  ::'(:

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie : Froggy était très impressionné que t'arrives à traquer au radar un missile pendant 10 minutes alors que je galérais a garder lock des Mig pendant plus de 15 secondes. Il veut absolument que tu me donnes des cours mais j'ai trop de fierté pour ça .


Un missile qui voyageait sous l'eau, qui plus est !  ::lol:: 

Tout est dans le matériel utilisé : le F-14B a, certes, un radar très puissant, mais le module de Heattblur est buggué : l'AWACS nous envoie, en plus des "pistes" des avions et hélicos, celles des missiles. Je crois que c'est déjà corrigé dans la beta. Dommage, c'est très pratique pour jouer les AWACS omniscients. La cruelle vérité éclatera au grand jour quand la stable passera en 2.5.6...




> Flappie: En fait sur le 1er run j'ai été intercepté pas trop loin du FARP, et après j'ai rattrapé les Huey en allant au plus vite et suivant tes instructions, ligne haute tension, à droite (ou un truc de ce genre). On est arrivé sur la fumée puis on a commencé à chercher au sud et là c'était le drame  (enfin bon, c'est pas grave, ça m'a surtout permis de voir que je n'était pas au top)


La fumée noire était votre INGRESS, donc vous n'étiez censés vous faire attaquer qu'au sud de la fumée (sauf quand le convoi sud-nord a débarqué). Du coup, je pense que tu as bien respecté le chemin prévu.
Je me ferai un plaisir de vous accompagner en Ka-50 une prochaine fois !  ::):

----------


## bluth

> Un missile qui voyageait sous l'eau, qui plus est ! 
> 
> Tout est dans le matériel utilisé : le F-14B a, certes, un radar très puissant, mais le module de Heattblur est buggué : l'AWACS nous envoie, en plus des "pistes" des avions et hélicos, celles des missiles. Je crois que c'est déjà corrigé dans la beta. Dommage, c'est très pratique pour jouer les AWACS omniscients. La cruelle vérité éclatera au grand jour quand la stable passera en 2.5.6...


Un mythe brisé...


Après le F14 était en théorie censé intercepter les missiles de croisières, je sais pas si c'est réalisable sur DCS. Pas par moi en tout cas.

----------


## Olis

> La fumée noire était votre INGRESS, donc vous n'étiez censés vous faire attaquer qu'au sud de la fumée (sauf quand le convoi sud-nord a débarqué). Du coup, je pense que tu as bien respecté le chemin prévu.
> Je me ferai un plaisir de vous accompagner en Ka-50 une prochaine fois !


Il y avait un petit groupe d'ennemi au N-E du FARP, de souvenir sur le chemin à suivre, on le voit sur le tacview, je me fais allumer et je canarde autant que possible, ça a fait un peu d'animation pendant le trajet  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Après le F14 était en théorie censé intercepter les missiles de croisières, je sais pas si c'est réalisable sur DCS. Pas par moi en tout cas.


Il y a une mission en Su je crois (sur Persian Gulf) dans laquelle il faut shooter une 1/2 douzaine de missiles de croisières

----------


## plon

> Hélas, je viens de m'apercevoir que plusieurs scripts concernant le WP1 ne se sont pas déclenchés, faute de FLAMINGO (Su-25T). 
> 
> 
> Ah, parce qu'en plus de ne pas lire le brief, vous ne suivez pas les WP ? 
> 
> Encore désolé pour cette impro totale. Mais je vais me rattraper avec la mission de la semaine prochaine...


On les a scrupuleusement suivi sur le premier trajet en Huey ! C'était pour gagner du temps sur le deuxième - qui au final en faisait perdre vu la durée de vie une fois sur l'objectif... 

La deuxième fois je pensais avoir une position avantageuse en approchant pat l'ouest, je n'avais localisé aucune cible à part le convoi que j'ai attaqué sur la première passe en Huey, mais en fait pas du tout...

Que des choix stratégiques foireux  ::): 

Ne t'excuse pas, je crois qu'on a tous passé une très bonne soirée  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Après le F14 était en théorie censé intercepter les missiles de croisières, je sais pas si c'est réalisable sur DCS. Pas par moi en tout cas.


Oui, mais un missile de croisière, c'est gros, donc plus facilement détectable.




> Il y avait un petit groupe d'ennemi au N-E du FARP, de souvenir sur le chemin à suivre, on le voit sur le tacview, je me fais allumer et je canarde autant que possible, ça a fait un peu d'animation pendant le trajet


Oui, ça c'était un cadeau d'hier que j'ai ajouté à la dernière minute : j'avais peur que vous ne rencontriez pas assez d'ennemis pendant la soirée...
Accessoirement, ça me permettait de vérifier que vous respectiez le plan de vol.  :B):

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Super mission hier soir pour les F18.
> Au début on a pas vu arrivé la chasse adverse et on s'est fait tous aligné par 2 MIG-23.
> Heureusement la CAP est arrivée pour nous venger :-)


Je viens de regarder le tacview et ça c'est joué à 5 mn: Les MIG 23 ont décollés dès que le SA-11 a été détruit.
En supposant qu'on se soit coordonnés avec la CAP en arrivant sur zone plus tard on aurait fait un sans faute. :Cigare:

----------


## plon

> Oui, mais un missile de croisière, c'est gros, donc plus facilement détectable.
> 
> 
> Oui, ça c'était un cadeau d'hier que j'ai ajouté à la dernière minute : j'avais peur que vous ne rencontriez pas assez d'ennemis pendant la soirée...
> Accessoirement, ça me permettait de vérifier que vous respectiez le plan de vol.



Effectivement, ça manquait un peu d'unité au sol  ::):  
Et oui : scrupuleusement, comme tu as pu le constater.

----------


## Gazerock

> Oui c'était sympa la sortie hélico, un peu suicidaire quand même mais des bons moments.
> 
> Effectivement cette mission en huey est juste infaisable sans énorme soutient bien coordonné. (Deux F-14 au dessus de nous en soutien mais trop d'unités au sol planqué dans petites clairières).
> Bref, j'ai été totalement inutile en Huey, une première approche en Ka-50 ou je me suis dit que j'allais aborder les cibles par l'ouest accompagné par Olis descendu sur le trajet sans que je puisse voir d'où c'était parti... Mauvaise idée, c'était tactiquement pas terrible... Je n'ai même pas vu qui m'a descendu ni aucune cible.
> 
> Une dernière approche par le nord en KA-50 toujours (en suivant les waypoints ... Comme quoi  ) plus fructueuse juste après que Qiou et Mirabellebenou aient quitté le serveur, qui fut mémorable :
> Approche pépère par le nord donc, avec Flappie et Tux en support et guide, 11 cibles abattues, sur fond de nuit qui tombait, sans avoir la possibilité de les locker ... Zone clean. Direction l'objectif de mission, la Farp.
> 
> Super chaud, nuit noire, impossible de voir le sol. Et puis sur le chemin, il restait un groupe d'unités ennemies totalement invisibles. Tirs à tout va, je joue au moustique en zigzagant comme je peux, me mange quelques pruneaux, évite un premier missile , me prend un deuxième en pleine poire. Ça vole toujours, difficile de contrôler l'appareil, pas mal de systèmes inopérants, mais toujours de quoi naviguer. J'évite de justesse deux autres missiles, me mange quelques balles mais sans casse supplémentaire.
> ...


Ça avait l'air drôle, vous savez pas voler sur l'open beta comme tout le monde?  ::P: 

D'ailleurs vla la vitesse de DL d'ED, 2.5mo/s pour 20 giga hier... j'ai eu terminé à minuit passé  ::|:   (et heureusement que l'updater à utilisé une grosse partie des fichiers de mon installation Open Beta sinon j'y aurais passé la nuit  ::trollface:: )

Je suis donc prêt pour mardi prochain, je réserve déjà un slot de KA-50  ::trollface::   ::trollface::

----------


## Ranger 28

> Je viens de regarder le tacview et ça c'est joué à 5 mn: Les MIG 23 ont décollés dès que le SA-11 a été détruit.
> En supposant qu'on se soit coordonnés avec la CAP en arrivant sur zone plus tard on aurait fait un sans faute.


Oui, plus je prends du recul, plus je me dis qu'il faut arriver à coordonner tout les groupes.Donc, si j'ai quelques volontaires (2-3 suffisent) pour venir sur un serveur 2 ou 3 fois d'ici mardi prochain, ça me permettra de me mettre au point. Et dans ce cas là, je ferai AWACS/ATC.
Je me lance dans le potassage de la doc de Lotatc dès demain.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ca peut être rigolo ça.... en définissant des zones de patern d'attente pour synchroniser tout ça le temps que tout le monde arrive sur zone.

----------


## Ranger 28

C'est un peu l'idée. Ainsi que gérer les rotations de CAP pour le ravitto de façon à ce que le ciel ne soit jamais vide, et d'éviter les bouchons sur les pistes ^^ (avec les appontages qui foirent de temps en temps, ça mettra un peu de piquant en plus).

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Oui, plus je prends du recul, plus je me dis qu'il faut arriver à coordonner tout les groupes.Donc, si j'ai quelques volontaires (2-3 suffisent) pour venir sur un serveur 2 ou 3 fois d'ici mardi prochain, ça me permettra de me mettre au point. Et dans ce cas là, je ferai AWACS/ATC.
> Je me lance dans le potassage de la doc de Lotatc dès demain.


Très bonne idée.
Je vais essayer de me libérer cette semaine.

----------


## Tophe33

@Ranger 28 : je peux aussi me libérer s'il y besoin de volontaires.

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est un peu l'idée. Ainsi que gérer les rotations de CAP pour le ravitto de façon à ce que le ciel ne soit jamais vide, et d'éviter les bouchons sur les pistes ^^ (avec les appontages qui foirent de temps en temps, ça mettra un peu de piquant en plus).


Pour bien marcher je pense qu'il te faudra connaître la mission à l'avance par contre. Si tu débarques comme le reste de la troupe avec un bref briefing audio de 3min à 21h15 avant qu'on se lance, tu risques d'être moins efficace dans ton rôle et ce sera moins marrant pour toi. Mais dans tous les cas je trouve l'initiative de te lancer là-dedans très bonne, je pense que ça ajouterait beaucoup à nos soirées!  :;):

----------


## Ranger 28

J'ai énormément de temps libre, donc aucun soucis pour moi de potasser le brief à l'avance.
Et qui plus est, je trouve ce côté de la simulation assez intéressant et prenant.

----------


## Ranger 28

Pour ceux qui veulent, je lancerai un terrain d'entraînement avec tous types de cibles et d'appareils pilotables à partir de 21h. Pas de SC pour le moment, j'ai pas fini d'installer la béta.

----------


## ze_droopy

Sans garantie, mais j'essaierai de passer.

----------


## Olis

Ranger, mets l'option du client 'Not pure' comme ça ceux qui ont modifié les lua peuvent se connecter

----------


## Ranger 28

ok, je vais tâcher de vérifier ça ce soir

----------


## davidmontpellier

Présent ce soir pour faire des tests.

----------


## Tophe33

présent aussi pour m'entraîner

----------


## Ranger 28

Super. On va en profiter pour mettre à jour le serveur de Sen, comme ça on pourra tester avec un serveur externe.

----------


## JanSolo

Warthog reçu!
Vous êtes sur la beta ce soir ou sur la version stable?

----------


## Ranger 28

Stable, mais je ne serai là que vers 21h15... Repas à 2 à l'heure...

----------


## JanSolo

> Stable, mais je ne serai là que vers 21h15... Repas à 2 à l'heure...


Ca marche je connais avec 3 enfants  :Emo: 
Je teste avant la version SC, toujours pas eu l'occasion et après je repasse sur la stable.
Tu mets le nom et le mot de passe classique pour ton serveur?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Release surprise de la stable ce soir en 2.5.6  (avec entre autres le SC) qui est la mise à jour de l'OB d'hier.

----------


## Flappie

Ouahou, on ne l'attendait plus !
La bonne nouvelle c'est que j'ai pas eu de déco ce soir chez BSD sur l'OB.  ::):  La "stable" devrait donc rester "stable".

J'en connais qui vont pouvoir nous rejoindre mardi prochain !

EDIT: je crois que je n'ai jamais vu un changelog DCS auss long.

----------


## Qiou87

> Release surprise de la stable ce soir en 2.5.6  (avec entre autres le SC) qui est la mise à jour de l'OB d'hier.


Tu mens. Je n'y crois pas.  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## war-p

> Ouahou, on ne l'attendait plus !
> La bonne nouvelle c'est que j'ai pas eu de déco ce soir chez BSD sur l'OB.  La "stable" devrait donc rester "stable".
> 
> J'en connais qui vont pouvoir nous rejoindre mardi prochain !
> 
> EDIT: je crois que je n'ai jamais vu un changelog DCS auss long.


Whooo purée, je vais peut être reprendre le m2000c  ::o:

----------


## SergeyevK

Pour info, j'ai mis à jour toutes mes livrées JASDF pour le F-16... J'avais oublié d'activer un calque dans Photoshop...  ::P: 

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c..._filter=Filter

----------


## Ranger 28

Excellente nouvelle.
Bon, après les F-18, ça va être le JF-17 qui va voler dans tous les sens ?

Sinon, pour les tests de ce soir, ratés de mission, retard de ma part, configuration de tout le bazar, ben .... Waouh. LotATC est carrément super velu. J'ai encore du boulot dessus avant de tout connaître, + me créer quelques outils pour gagner un poil de temps sur la gestion de approches. Merci à ceux qui ont pu venir. Cela m'a permit d'apprendre sur LotATC, et de corriger les loupés de mon terrain d'entraînement.
Je relancerai demain soir si d'autres veulent venir. Promis, je remplacerai les Stennis par un PA de super carrier^^. Par contre, désolé pour les AV/8B le Tarawa est toujours aussi moche ^^.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour info, j'ai mis à jour toutes mes livrées JASDF pour le F-16... J'avais oublié d'activer un calque dans Photoshop... 
> 
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c..._filter=Filter


YES !!!

Maintenant que la stable est passée en 2.5.6, la version proto est valide dessus ?

----------


## Olis

Pourquoi tant de haine, juste au moment ou je vais déménager  ::sad::  (26Gb le patch)

----------


## Qiou87

> Whooo purée, je vais peut être reprendre le m2000c


Tout pareil! C’est un des trucs que j’attendais le plus, avec le SC pour nos soirées canard et le vol de nuit facilité par le nouveau moteur de lumière. 

Pas sûr que le JF-17 s’impose si vite sur nos soirées, les opérations aéronavales c’est stylé quand même. Mais on devrait le voir et c’est tant mieux, c’est un module qui m’intéresserait beaucoup une fois le F18 maitrisé.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Du coup si y'a de la place je vais pouvoir voler avec vous ce mardi  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Je relancerai demain soir si d'autres veulent venir. Promis, je remplacerai les Stennis par un PA de super carrier^^. Par contre, désolé pour les AV/8B le Tarawa est toujours aussi moche ^^.
> [...]
> Maintenant que la stable est passée en 2.5.6, la version proto est valide dessus ?


Attention : tous les canards embarqués ne possèdent pas (du moins pas encore) le module Super Carrier. D'après le tableau des modules, et en ne comptant que les canards qui volent régulièrement, on est les 2/3 à l'avoir seulement.
Je suggère donc de ne pas *remplacer* le Stennis, mais d'*ajouter* un SC à nos missions.
A ce sujet, n'oubliez pas de mettre à jour ce tableau, qui est très pratique pour les créateurs de mission.

Oui, sauf patch de dernière minute sur l'OB, on pourra voler mardi en compagnie des gens qui aiment bien quand ça plante inconditionnels de l'open beta.  ::ninja:: 




> Tout pareil! C’est un des trucs que j’attendais le plus, avec le SC pour nos soirées canard et le vol de nuit facilité par le nouveau moteur de lumière. 
> 
> Pas sûr que le JF-17 s’impose si vite sur nos soirées, les opérations aéronavales c’est stylé quand même. Mais on devrait le voir et c’est tant mieux, c’est un module qui m’intéresserait beaucoup une fois le F18 maitrisé.


Tu as raison ! On va enfin pouvoir refaire du vol de nuit ! J'attendais ce moment pour vous en proposer.
Je suis d'accord avec toi : le JF-17 ne fera sans doute pas un raz-de-marée chez nous.


@frostphoenyx : tu voleras sur quelle monture ?

----------


## Olis

Bon, petit test rapide:
- les exports aux MFD fonctionnent toujours
- la carte Normandy me parait plus valonnée
- le cockpit du Ka-50 est top
- J'ai de nouveau pu décoller du Kuz sans toute la procédure spéciale Kuz (mauvais point)
- Supercarrier, j'ai un framerate en baisse et le modèle du SH60 qui vole à côté fait peur, on dirait du 640x480

Je continuerai à tester ça

----------


## Flappie

> - Supercarrier, j'ai un framerate en baisse et le modèle du SH60 qui vole à côté fait peur, on dirait du 640x480


Ah zut, je pensais qu'ils l'avaient refait.  ::(: 
Ça doit être le modèle le plus moche du jeu, avec le Bear et le C-17. Si seulement ils pouvaient missionner RAZBAM pour les refaire, ça ferait d'une pierre deux coups : on pourrait mettre les dits appareils dans nos missions ssans avoir honte, et RAZBAM arrêterait de se faire plus d'ennemis qu'ils n'en ont déjà.

----------


## Olis

> Ah zut, je pensais qu'ils l'avaient refait. 
> Ça doit être le modèle le plus moche du jeu, avec le Bear et le C-17. Si seulement ils pouvaient missionner RAZBAM pour les refaire, ça ferait d'une pierre deux coups : on pourrait mettre les dits appareils dans nos missions ssans avoir honte, et RAZBAM arrêterait de se faire plus d'ennemis qu'ils n'en ont déjà.


Le viking n'est pas très beau non plus, mais pas au niveau du SH60  :Gerbe:

----------


## frostphoenyx

> @frostphoenyx : tu voleras sur quelle monture ?


Je m'adapte en fonction des besoins  :;):  Pourquoi pas un JF-17 ? Mais je ne maîtrise que le CAP dessus.

----------


## Flappie

Moi qui pensais que seul Patou l'avait acheté... tu n'as pas mis ton tableau à jour, mon cochon.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ah zut, je pensais qu'ils l'avaient refait. 
> Ça doit être le modèle le plus moche du jeu, avec le Bear et le C-17. Si seulement ils pouvaient missionner RAZBAM pour les refaire, ça ferait d'une pierre deux coups : on pourrait mettre les dits appareils dans nos missions ssans avoir honte, et RAZBAM arrêterait de se faire plus d'ennemis qu'ils n'en ont déjà.


On peut ajouter le Mig-25 dans la liste. Un modèle tout droit sorti de LockOn, sans retouches.  :Gerbe:

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Moi qui pensais que seul Patou l'avait acheté... tu n'as pas mis ton tableau à jour, mon cochon.


Veuillez acceptez toutes mes confuses mon Général ! J'ai mis à jour le Carrier mais pas le JF 17  :tired:

----------


## Flappie

Mais lui, il ne jure pas trop : même IRL, il est fait de segments ! Les autres appareils cités sont tout en rondeur IRL, et notamment leurs entrée d'air. Du coup, on voit des octogones à la place de cercles, et ça fait très mal aux yeux.

----------


## war-p

> Le viking n'est pas très beau non plus, mais pas au niveau du SH60


Le truc avec le Viking, c'est qu'on le voit de près  :Gerbe:  D'ailleurs il apparaît en gros plan sur la vidéo de présentation du super carrier, ça fait tache.

----------


## nephyl

> Release surprise de la stable ce soir en 2.5.6  (avec entre autres le SC) qui est la mise à jour de l'OB d'hier.


6 mois pour sortir le JF-17 de l'OB à la stable alors qu'il est super propre depuis le début. 
2 semaine pour sortir le SC de l'OB alors que c'est rempli de bugs et opti avec le cul. 
On voit les prios d'ED.

----------


## Olis

Surtout que le JF-17 était sur la stable durant la période de test  :nawak: 

J'ai mis à jour le fichier des modules pour ma part

----------


## Ivan Joukov

En tout cas même si le mardi est toujours pas un jour idéal pour moi je suis content de retrouver la stable et cette fois ci j'y resterai, et j'essaye de vous rejoindre un de ces quatre  ::):

----------


## Flappie

En ces temps de Covid, les choses ont peut-être changé. Je m'en vais vous sonder à nouveau, avec mon gros bazar (Google Forms, hein, que croyiez-vous ?).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai eu un petit souci de lien, mais c'est réglé.

----------


## Ranger 28

Question sur l'éditeur de missions... Je n'arrive pas à faire atterrir un avion, le faire refuel puis repartir. Y'a une astuce, ou alors c'est cuit ?

----------


## Flappie

Ben merde, je crois bien que j'ai jamais essayé.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je réponds pas Flappie parce que comme d'hab mes dispos le soir sont vraiment trop aléatoires donc tant mieux si j'arrive à vous rejoindre de temps en temps quel que soit le jour.

----------


## Qiou87

Ce choc quand même quand tu décolles à 20h de Dubai Intl et que tu y vois... J'ai même baissé sérieusement le gamma (2,3 au lieu de 3,0). Ca ressemble enfin à quelque chose. J'ai même sorti le Mirage pour célébrer l'occasion du coup! Ce plaisir de voir la piste éclairée de loin pour gérer son approche tranquille.

Et en solo j'ai fait 2 missions sans constater le moindre ralentissement, ça tourne comme avant. J'espère juste que ce sera pas moins stable en multi.

----------


## Cabfire

Petite question au créateurs de mission.

Vous trouvez un moyen de cacher les "Known Threath" du briefing bleu ou rouge ? Il y a bien l'option "hide on planner" mais elle ne les cachent quand pendant le planning, et non le briefing, un peu dommage quand on veux créer un peu de surprise. 

Des idées, ou solutions?

----------


## Flappie

C'est "Hide on map" qu'il faut utiliser pour ça.

----------


## plon

À voté (à l'aide du gros machin de Flappie).

----------


## SergeyevK

> YES !!!
> 
> Maintenant que la stable est passée en 2.5.6, la version proto est valide dessus ?


Normalement oui.
Je fini quelques petites modifications sur les skins et je t'envoie une version updatée. J'ai retiré la version avec le radôme gris à cause d'un bug graphique qui donnait une aura rose aux lignes noires sur le radôme, c'était trop moche. Tant que ED n'a pas réglé ce problème -et je doute qu'ils le fassent- je ne publie pas cette livrée. Du coup j'ai fait la livrée du second proto et ajouté une skin ADTW avec le camo classique. Donc ça fera 3 livrées.  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Question sur l'éditeur de missions... Je n'arrive pas à faire atterrir un avion, le faire refuel puis repartir. Y'a une astuce, ou alors c'est cuit ?


Je n'avais jamais essayé non plus, mais c'est possible:

j'ai commencé par placer un waypoint en landing, puis j'en ai rajouté un après et le waypoint landing s'est transformé en flypoint, mais avec l'option LandingReFuAr apparue dans le menu déroulant (ReFuelReArm je pense).
J'ai testé, il vient bien se poser, éteint les moteurs, puis rallume et redécolle après le temps indiqué. Je pense qu'il a refuelé et réarmé, je n'ai pas testé plus avant.

Il est possible que ça soit une option assez récente, parce que les enchaînements sont très rigolo: le pilote une fois l'appareil éteint se tient debout à coté de son avion, et reste sur la piste lorsque l'avion se rallume et repart. Ensuite l'avion a fait du moonwalk sur la moitié du taxi avant de se retourner normalement  :haha:

----------


## Cabfire

> C'est "Hide on map" qu'il faut utiliser pour ça.


Le hide on map Flappie à priori il te fait disparaitre l'unité complétement non ? Comme une late activation ? 

Ah et sinon personne ici n'a de probleme avec la liste des serveurs ? Depuis le patch je connais 2 personnes dont moi qui ne voit plus rien de rien et qui ne peuvent plus connecter sur des ip direct non plus.

----------


## Flappie

> Le hide on map Flappie à priori il te fait disparaitre l'unité complétement non ? Comme une late activation ?


Non, pas du tout.

La "late activation", ça permet de faire spawner une unité plus tard.
Le "hidden on map", ça permet de masquer une unité à la fois sur la carte (vue F10), sur certains systèmes de bord comme l'ABRIS du Ka-50, et surtout dans le briefing.

Essaye, tu verras bien.  :^_^:  Ne t'inquiète pas tu peux afficher à nouveau une unité en double-cliquant sur son champ "HIDDEN" dans la liste des objets du Mission Editor.

----------


## Ranger 28

> Je n'avais jamais essayé non plus, mais c'est possible:
> http://tof.cx/images/2020/05/29/3382...641d79d.th.jpg
> j'ai commencé par placer un waypoint en landing, puis j'en ai rajouté un après et le waypoint landing s'est transformé en flypoint, mais avec l'option LandingReFuAr apparue dans le menu déroulant (ReFuelReArm je pense).
> J'ai testé, il vient bien se poser, éteint les moteurs, puis rallume et redécolle après le temps indiqué. Je pense qu'il a refuelé et réarmé, je n'ai pas testé plus avant.
> 
> Il est possible que ça soit une option assez récente, parce que les enchaînements sont très rigolo: le pilote une fois l'appareil éteint se tient debout à coté de son avion, et reste sur la piste lorsque l'avion se rallume et repart. Ensuite l'avion a fait du moonwalk sur la moitié du taxi avant de se retourner normalement


Je vais tester ça. Merci !

----------


## cdarylb

Salut, je suis un poil perdu depuis le dernier patch pour le M2K.

Avant, je n'avais qu'à "depress" pour unlock une cible. Maintenant, j'ai bien compris que ça a changé et j'ai remappé mes touches, mais je n'arrive pas à unlock un ennemi abattu. Je pense que je fais mal quelque chose mais quoi...?

Voici le screenshot après avoir abattu un Antonov, je l'ai bien depress, mais il continue à s'afficher sur mon VTB... Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur, merci les canards !

----------


## Ranger 28

Je suis visiblement plus motivé pour avancer mes prototypes (sauf le panneau des MFD qui n'est qu'un bricolo express avec 2chutes) que pour faire les travaux de ma pièce... Ce qui a fortement tendance à exaspérer mon épouse...

Que des ébauches avec des restes de sapin pour le moment. Une fois finalisés, je refais tout en médium et alu, siège compris.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Salut, je suis un poil perdu depuis le dernier patch pour le M2K.
> 
> Avant, je n'avais qu'à "depress" pour unlock une cible. Maintenant, j'ai bien compris que ça a changé et j'ai remappé mes touches, mais je n'arrive pas à unlock un ennemi abattu. Je pense que je fais mal quelque chose mais quoi...?
> 
> Voici le screenshot après avoir abattu un Antonov, je l'ai bien depress, mais il continue à s'afficher sur mon VTB... Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur, merci les canards !
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/hhNzcpGv/Screen-200530-150210.png


C'est Weapons System CMD DEPRESSED.

----------


## cdarylb

> C'est Weapons System CMD DEPRESSED.


Merci Ivan. Je fais bien sûr un Weapons System CMD DEPRESSED mais j'ai toujours la cible lockée.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Hum le VTB depuis quelques updates de l'open continue de t'afficher les derniers relèvements connus d'une cible en jaune c'est peut-être simplement ça. Par contre la cible n'est plus lock dans ce cas ça te permet juste d'essayer de la retrouver facilement si tu l'as perdue involontairement. Ca ressemble à ce qu'il y a sur ton screenshot. Après une rapideme recherche (il y a la même question que toi sur le forum officiel) le bouton Theta à coté de RAZ sur le VTB te permettrait semble-t-il de supprimer ce relèvement, à essayer.

----------


## Flappie

@Ranger : Ouah ! Je t'envie. J'ai montré la photo à ma femme, elle a fait la moue...  ::XD::

----------


## cdarylb

> Hum le VTB depuis quelques updates de l'open continue de t'afficher les derniers relèvements connus d'une cible en jaune c'est peut-être simplement ça. Par contre la cible n'est plus lock dans ce cas ça te permet juste d'essayer de la retrouver facilement si tu l'as perdue involontairement. Ca ressemble à ce qu'il y a sur ton screenshot. Après une rapideme recherche (il y a la même question que toi sur le forum officiel) le bouton Theta à coté de RAZ sur le VTB te permettrait semble-t-il de supprimer ce relèvement, à essayer.


Bien vu, en effet tu as raison, le Theta supprime ce relèvement, merci Ivan !

----------


## davidmontpellier

Bon la mise à jour sur la stable a pété le FLIR du F18: Lorsqu'on appui sur cage/uncage le focus du flir se déplace loin dernier l'appareil au lieu de revenir devant ... ::w00t:: 
Donc impossible de faire la mise au point sur un objectif.
Adieu AGM-65/GBU/AGM-154  ::cry::

----------


## SergeyevK

Encore une version differente du proto F-2, ma préférée !  ::): 



Ce sera sans doute la dernière... J'ai fait toutes les versions du prototype du F-2A.  :;):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Bon la mise à jour sur la stable a pété le FLIR du F18: Lorsqu'on appui sur cage/uncage le focus du flir se déplace loin dernier l'appareil au lieu de revenir devant ...
> Donc impossible de faire la mise au point sur un objectif.
> Adieu AGM-65/GBU/AGM-154


 En effet bug reconnu qui apparemment n'en est pas un mais une étape incomplète vers le fonctionnement attendu prochainement (sic).

 Par contre on peut redémarrer le FLIR (éteindre et rallumer le switch) ou utiliser la nouvelle fonction VVSLV qui pointe le FLIR sur le velocity vector (il faut avoir undesignate pour qu'elle soit disponible) pour récupérer sa visée.

https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=274082

Et tu peux toujours cibler un objectif, il faut juste ne pas uncage  :;):

----------


## Empnicolas

> En effet bug reconnu qui apparemment n'en est pas un mais une étape incomplète vers le fonctionnement attendu prochainement (sic).
> 
>  Par contre on peut redémarrer le FLIR (éteindre et rallumer le switch) ou utiliser la nouvelle fonction VVSLV qui pointe le FLIR sur le velocity vector (il faut avoir undesignate pour qu'elle soit disponible) pour récupérer sa visée.
> 
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=274082
> 
> Et tu peux toujours cibler un objectif, il faut juste ne pas uncage


je viens de tester, il faut également delocker le TGP (via la touche pour augmenter la dirigeabilité de la roue avant) et appuyer sur le touche 13 de l'ecran (VVSLV) pour réaservir le TGP à un Waypoint (liens vers la conversation d'ED où j'ai trouvé les infos) mais ca fait beaucoup de manipulation pour pas grand chose encore une fois sur cet appareil (quand on compare à un A-10C)



Edit: oops Ivan dit la même chose, j'ai juste lu trop vite  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> mais ca fait beaucoup de manipulation pour pas grand chose encore une fois sur cet appareil (quand on compare à un A-10C)


 C'est clair cette éternelle ergonomie de chie du F18, à chaque fois que je m'y remets j'ai l'impression de passer un BTS. A chaque fois que je remonte dans l'A10 même si j'y ai pas touché depuis 1 an tout est instinctif.

----------


## Ranger 28

> @Ranger : Ouah ! Je t'envie. J'ai montré la photo à ma femme, elle a fait la moue...


Je comprends vraiment pas pourquoi...   ::XD:: 

Il sera démontable en 6 parties : 2 modules latéraux, 1 support pour le palonnier, 1 armature centrale, 1 panneau central avec les MFD et autres instruments déportés, et le siège.
Prochaine étape : le panneau central, mais j'attends toujours mes écrans pour pouvoir les intégrer.

C'est juste moi ou il y a un soucis avec le stockage des photos ? Impossible d'y accéder pour le moment...  ::blink::

----------


## cdarylb

Je me suis fait une petite session SC aujourd'hui, je suis encore à la ramasse sur pas mal de trucs mais ce que c'est beau...









Bons vols les canards !

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Et tu peux toujours cibler un objectif, il faut juste ne pas uncage


Merci pour la solution.  ::): 

Et si par malheur on appuie sur Cage/Uncage (merci Pavlov  ::blink:: ) alors pour les AGM-154 il faut:
- passer en mode PP
- Appuyer sur le bouton Undesignate/Nosewheel Steer Switch
- repasser en mode TOO

Pour les AMG-65E appuyer sur le bouton Undesignate/Nosewheel Steer Switch suffit

----------


## Qiou87

Question bête mais j’ai pas trouvé: pour déplacer le boresight d’un AGM-65F sur le Hornet je n’y arrive pas. Le guide de Chuck parle de maintenir TDC Dépress mais même comme ça rien ne bouge. Je sélectionne bien le DDI gauche ou j’ai mon affichage et j’essaie de déplacer le viseur avec les commandes d’axes pour designateur de cible mais rien ne se passe. La partie tir fonctionne bien mais je suis obligé de piquer vers la cible pour la verrouiller et tirer du coup...

----------


## frostphoenyx

Bizarre.
Normalement la procédure c'est : 
- Master Arm On
- Mode A/G
- Sélectionner le pylône avec le MAV
- Attendre le passage du MAV de STDBY à RDY ( 2-3 minutes )
- Uncage
- Sélectionner le DDI ( losange dans le coin haut droit )
- Ensuite faut maintenir le TDC Depress ( sauf si tu as décidé du contraire dans les options spéciales du F18 )
- Bouger le curseur sur la cible
- Feu !

Rien d'autre à faire normalement.


Par contre là moi je galère pour un truc . J'essaye de m'entraîner à l'anti-ship mais je galère avec les HARPOON . Pour l'instant j'essaye juste en mode R/BL pour pouvoir juste utiliser un seul waypoint pour le tir et pas 3 , mais le comportement des missiles est erratique. Si quelqu'un voulait bien m'expliquer un peu  :;):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Question bête mais j’ai pas trouvé: pour déplacer le boresight d’un AGM-65F sur le Hornet je n’y arrive pas. Le guide de Chuck parle de maintenir TDC Dépress mais même comme ça rien ne bouge. Je sélectionne bien le DDI gauche ou j’ai mon affichage et j’essaie de déplacer le viseur avec les commandes d’axes pour designateur de cible mais rien ne se passe. La partie tir fonctionne bien mais je suis obligé de piquer vers la cible pour la verrouiller et tirer du coup...


 Tu dois bien d'abord le uncage, undesignate ta cible si tu as fait un WPDSG par exemple, puis tu slew tout en maintenant le TDC depress. Et bien vérifier que ton DDI est bien sélectionné. Bref ce qu'a dit Phoenyx  :;): 

 Encore un ajout à la longue liste des choses tellement foireuses en terme d'ergonomie sur le 18  :;): 

 Profitant du retour en stable et du jour férié aujourd'hui je devrais être dispo demain soir pour vous rejoindre !

----------


## Qiou87

Ca doit tourner autour du uncage alors... Faut que je réessaie ça. 

Pareil dispo demain soir, j'ai cru comprendre que Flappie nous concoctait un truc en plus.  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

Présent mardi soir bien évidement.
Soit en F-16 CAP/CAS,
soit Awacs s'il y a suffisamment de CAP pour couvrir la CAS (Dans ce cas, il faudra installer le serveur Lotatc chez celui qui host et le paramétrer avant la mission).

----------


## Flappie

> Pareil dispo demain soir, j'ai cru comprendre que Flappie nous concoctait un truc en plus.


Oui, tout à fait. On va rejouer la mission 04 de la campagne Ouzturkistan. Pour ceux qui connaissent, j'ai changé le contexte : les russes nous sont hostiles. Feu à volonté.


*BRIEFING*

_Wallaby (A-10C / AV-8B / F-14B CAS)_
La CAS veillera à protéger les checkpoints de l'OSE répartis sur la "route du pétrole" (Severskaya-Anapa) (CP Alpha, Beta, Charlie, Delta, Echo et Foxtrot).
Attention de ne pas tirer sur les véhicules de conception soviétique de l'OSE stationnés aux différents checkpoints ! Afin d'éviter le blue on blue, les blindés alliés ont ordre de ne pas se déplacer sur les routes.

_Flamingo (F/A-18C SEAD-CAP)_
Circuit Ouest, en protection du groupe Wallaby.
Tout site SAM soviétique découvert devra être détruit.

_Krista (Ka-50) / Héron (Huey / Mi-8)_
Nos Hueys / Mi-8 devront déposer des groupes antichars à chaque checkpoint de l'OSE (CP1, 2, 3 et 4).
Les Ka-50 de l'OSE ouvriront la voie, et devront protéger coûte que coûte ces 4 checkpoints en cas d'attaque.

_Meerkat (M-2000C / F-16C CAP)_
Circuit Est, en protection de nos hélicoptères.


*ROSTER*

_Meerkat_
Ranger : F-16C
Loloborgo : F-16C
Sen : M-2000C
Zan : M-2000C ou F-16C

_Flamingo_
Ivan Joukov : F18 SEAD-CAP
Qiou : F18 SEAD-CAP
David : F18 SEAD-CAP 
Tophe : F18 SEAD-CAP 

_Wallaby_
Dusty "Dutjim" JimJim : F-14B CAS
Papagueff : A10-C
Froggy : A10-C

_Krista+Heron_
Flappie : Mi-8
Tux : Huey
Plon : Ka-50
Gazerock : Ka-50
Empnicolas : Ka-50

Probable :  MirabelleBenou : Huey ou A-10C si besoin


*CARTE*

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Présent ! Huey ou A-10C si il manque de la CAS.

Pour déposer des troupes, ça se fait via le menu de com ? (Jamais fait encore).

----------


## Flappie

Je vais utiliser CTLD. Ça passe par le menu de com, oui ( * puis F10 pour accéder à CTLD).

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Présent F18 SEAD. Je peux passer en CAP s'il en manque en dernière minute.

SRS ?

----------


## Flappie

Les F-18 seront SEAD CAP, de toute façon.
Il y aura SRS, oui.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Je vais utiliser CTLD. Ça passe par le menu de com, oui ( * puis F10 pour accéder à CTLD).


Cool ! Merci !

----------


## ze_droopy

Tu as ajouté le SC?
Pas de F-14 prévu ?

----------


## Flappie

Oups pardon, j'avais oublié les Tomcat. La mission d'origine était assez light en CAP. Je vais renforcer tout ça grâce aux russes passés à l'offensive.
Je mettrai le SC oui. J'espère que les Hornets et Tomcats ne se rentreront pas dedans !!

Je mettrai aussi un Stennis "classique" si quelqu'un n'a pas pris SC, bien sûr.

----------


## Jimjim13

Jimjim dispo en Rio F14 si mon chauffeur est dispo, sinon joker, peu importe  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

Chauffeur de matou dispo. CAP ou CAS d'ailleurs.

----------


## Ranger 28

> Oui, tout à fait. On va rejouer la mission 04 de la campagne Ouzturkistan. Pour ceux qui connaissent, j'ai changé le contexte : les russes nous sont hostiles. Feu à volonté.
> 
> 
> *BRIEFING*
> 
> _Wallaby (A-10C / AV-8B / F-16C CAS)_
> La CAS veillera à protéger les checkpoints de l'OSE répartis sur la "route du pétrole" (Severskaya-Anapa) (CP Alpha, Beta, Charlie, Delta, Echo et Foxtrot).
> Attention de ne pas tirer sur les véhicules de conception soviétique de l'OSE stationnés aux différents checkpoints ! Afin d'éviter le blue on blue, les blindés alliés ont ordre de ne pas se déplacer sur les routes.
> 
> ...


J'ai les deux dispo. Pour Lotatc, suivant le "niveau de réalisme" paramétré sur le serveur, je peux ou non voir les missiles, unités au sol, avoir des zones d'ombre à cause du relief...  ::siffle:: 
Avec CA, j'ai peur d'être tenté par l'utilisation abusive des SAM ou autres vacheries que tu pourrais mettre à ma disposition ::ninja:: 

J'irai même plus loin en te disant que je peux avoir les deux en même temps vu que Lotatc se lance en externe à DCS.  ::trollface:: 
Dans ce cas, le premier qui m'embête, je l'envoie direct sur un nid de guêpes et je prends les commandes de l'essaim.  ::siffle:: 

Si la mission est hébergée chez Sen, tout est déjà paramétré. restera juste le niveau de réalisme. Sinon, je crois qu'il y a quelques conneries à régler avant de lancer.

----------


## Flappie

Pour CA, je parlais de contrôler les forces alliés, mais si c'est trop pépère, tu pourrais aussi faire joujou avec l'OPFOR.  :;): 

Enfin, en attendant, il me faut quand même un groupe Meerkat, donc je te propose qu'on en rediscute quand le roster se sera étoffé.

----------


## Ranger 28

Ca roule !

----------


## Qiou87

Qiou en F18 SEAD CAP. Si on est trop je peux basculer en Huey aussi, mais faut que j’ai des mitrailleurs de porte sinon  ::cry::

----------


## Flappie

> Qiou en F18 SEAD CAP. Si on est trop je peux basculer en Huey aussi, mais faut que j’ai des mitrailleurs de porte sinon


J'ai prévu d'adapter la mission aux Hueys. Mais ils devront avant tout héliporter des troupes. Le reste, ce sera du bonus.

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai prévu d'adapter la mission aux Hueys. Mais ils devront avant tout héliporter des troupes. Le reste, ce sera du bonus.


Je pense rester en avion cette semaine, je me fais déjà la campagne Larkin du Huey en ce moment, je veux faire autre chose que taxi. Je reviendrai en voilure tournante dans une ou deux semaines.  :;):

----------


## davidmontpellier

David en F18 SEAD/CAP

----------


## Tophe33

Présent en F 18 CAP/SEAD
et bon lundi à tous  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Héliporter des troupes, avec mitrailleurs de portes ! Le pied ! Me faudra juste mettre la BO de l'Enfer du Devoir à fond pour l'ambiance  :B):

----------


## JanSolo

Normalement c'est bon pour moi aussi en F18CAP ou SEAD en fonction des places.

----------


## Ranger 28

> Héliporter des troupes, avec mitrailleurs de portes ! Le pied ! Me faudra juste mettre la BO de l'Enfer du Devoir à fond pour l'ambiance


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTDtwMsRo5k

Jamais réussi à trouver la série en dvd ou DL...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je crois qu'on peut la trouver mais en VO (Tour of Duty).

----------


## Olis

Sans moi, en plein déménagement, je ne sais pas quand je serai de retour par ici

----------


## Ranger 28

Question pour ceux qui connaissent/savent...

LotAtc client se lance comme un logiciel externe à DCS. Si je tente de me connecter à un serveur externe (comme je le fais avec celui de Sen), je rentre son IP et roulez jeunesse, tout va bien.

Par contre, LotAtc serveur s'installe tel un module de DCS qu'il faut activer (ce que j'ai fais). Je lance LotAtc client d'un côté, et un serveur perso via le multijoueur de DCS. Et là... C'est le drame... Impossible de me connecter à mon propre serveur. Que ce soit via l'ip de ma propre machine ou via l'ip du serveur lancé sur DCS.

Sachant que j'ai réinstallé DCS en début de semaine dernière et que j'en ai fait autant pour LotAtc et tous les autres addons (SRS, tacview). Bref, je suis perdu (comme d'hab^^).

----------


## Flappie

Je ne connais pas LotATC mais tu te connectes bien sur l'adresse locale 127.0.0.1 ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Quand c'est en local, de mémoire, il faut mettre 127.0.0.1 (Adresse IP "générique" qui correspond toujours à sa machine locale).

EDIT : Grillé....

----------


## Ranger 28

Yes, c'est d'ailleurs l'adresse par défaut, mais je me fais jeter à chaque fois.

J'aurais peut-être pas dû passer à la nouvelle version...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Si tu te fais jeter, vérifie le mot de passe que tu spécifie pour la connexion, en fonction du camps.

----------


## Ranger 28

Ben j'ai toujours droit à :" Erreur de connexion, l'hôte distant a fermé la connexion".

----------


## Flappie

Et moi je ne m'en sors pas avec ce putain de CTLD. Tant pis, je vais tout faire à la main.

----------


## Ranger 28

Bon...
Ca marche si je me connecte à un serveur distant.
Ca marche sur une mission PVE solo.
Ca merde dès que je lance un serveur via le multijoueur...

----------


## Flappie

Il y a un peu d'aide sur cette page. Jette un oeil des fois que : https://www.lotatc.com/documentation...t_install.html

----------


## Ranger 28

Déjà fais trois fois le tour... Rien à faire.

----------


## Flappie

Par exemple : as-tu autorisé l'ouverture du port 10310 ?
Note que je ne vois pas comment le pare-feu pourrait te bloquer de l'intérieur...

----------


## Ranger 28

oui, fait aussi

----------


## Ranger 28

Bon, message envoyé . On verra leur réponse.

----------


## sentepu

Sen présent M2K demain

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Bon, message envoyé . On verra leur réponse.


La réponse m'intéresse ! Chelou que ça marche en solo mais en multi local. A tout hasard, t'as pas un 2nd PC pour tester ?

----------


## JanSolo

J'ai testé le SC, je me suis aperçu que les miroirs faisaient perdre facile 20 fps même si l'avion est dos à la mer.
Les fermer où les désactiver directement me restaure les 20fps manquants.
Je n'avais jamais prêté attention sur les PA avant SC. 
C'est propre à ma config ou vous rencontrez aussi ces chutes de performances ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Bizarre.
> Normalement la procédure c'est : 
> - Master Arm On
> - Mode A/G
> - Sélectionner le pylône avec le MAV
> - Attendre le passage du MAV de STDBY à RDY ( 2-3 minutes )
> - Uncage
> - Sélectionner le DDI ( losange dans le coin haut droit )
> - Ensuite faut maintenir le TDC Depress ( sauf si tu as décidé du contraire dans les options spéciales du F18 )
> ...


Alors en fait mon problème venait du TDC Depress ; j'utilisais "Commande de désignation - relâcher" alors que le bouton correspondant est en fait traduit en "Commande de désignation - Appuyer". Et donc maintenant ça marche, merci la trad.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Flappie

Je pense qu'il est mal optimisé : j'en ai mis un dans la mission de demain dans l'éditeur. J'ai voulu voir le modèle 3D. L'éditeur a figé pendant 20 longues secondes.

@Qiou : J'envoie ta remarque à Azrayen. Ce sera corrigé.

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai testé le SC, je me suis aperçu que les miroirs faisaient perdre facile 20 fps même si l'avion est dos à la mer.
> Les fermer où les désactiver directement me restaure les 20fps manquants.
> Je n'avais jamais prêté attention sur les PA avant SC. 
> C'est propre à ma config ou vous rencontrez aussi ces chutes de performances ?


Sur la petite mission de test du SC, ça va bien. Mais j'ai une mission de campagne lourde où effectivement, les FPS chutent assez fort sur le SC, surtout pendant le décollage des appareils me précédant.

@Flappie: merci!

----------


## plon

Yop ! 
Présent demain soir en Huey ou Ka-50 si besoin.

----------


## JanSolo

> Sur la petite mission de test du SC, ça va bien. Mais j'ai une mission de campagne lourde où effectivement, les FPS chutent assez fort sur le SC, surtout pendant le décollage des appareils me précédant.
> 
> @Flappie: merci!


Oui, j'ai rencontré ça pendant une mission où ça circule pas mal sur le pont d'envol. Après ça reste jouable mais passer de 75 à 40fps, on le sent.

Si on merde l'approche CAS I, ils virent les câbles? 2 fois je me suis fait engueulé par la tour et paf, obligé de remettre les gaz, pourtant j'étais certain de chopper le câble.
Je n'utilise pas le système de visionnage de la mission, à chaque fois ça merde et ça ne me montre pas ce qui s'est passé…

----------


## Flappie

> Si on merde l'approche CAS I, ils virent les câbles? 2 fois je me suis fait engueulé par la tour et paf, obligé de remettre les gaz, pourtant j'étais certain de chopper le câble.


As-tu bien installé le module ? Quand on ne l'a pas, c'est ce qui se passe : l'appareil n'accroche jamais le câble.

----------


## Cabfire

Si cela peut aider quelqu'un a un moment ou l'autre :

Mes problèmes de liste de serveurs qui n'apparaissaient pas, et de connexion en ip direct était du au fait que j'ai désactivé l'ipv6.

----------


## Qiou87

> Si on merde l'approche CAS I, ils virent les câbles? 2 fois je me suis fait engueulé par la tour et paf, obligé de remettre les gaz, pourtant j'étais certain de chopper le câble.
> Je n'utilise pas le système de visionnage de la mission, à chaque fois ça merde et ça ne me montre pas ce qui s'est passé…


C'est pas l'expérience que j'ai. J'ai eu un waveoff parce que j'arrivais légèrement de biais hier, je me suis posé quand même parce que j'étais à 100m du pont, et ça a accroché quand même.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Si cela peut aider quelqu'un a un moment ou l'autre :
> 
> Mes problèmes de liste de serveurs qui n'apparaissaient pas, et de connexion en ip direct était du au fait que j'ai désactivé l'ipv6.





> Pour ceux que ça peut intéresser, un feedback de l'open beta:
> Jeudi j'ai essayé de voler avec Ranger et Jimjim sur l'OB pour profiter du SC, et je n'avais aucun serveur dans la liste Multiplayer. Même la connexion IP directe ne fonctionnait pas.
> Je n'avais rien changé sur ma machine, et le multi fonctionnait sur la stable.
> Trouvé la raison ici: https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...6&postcount=23 - c'est dû à l'ipv6 que j'avais désactivé sur ma carte réseau. C'est absurde (mon routeur n'est pas ipv6), mais en réactivant l'ipv6, le multi fonctionne à nouveau.


  ::siffle:: 

Bon par contre c'était censé être réglé dans le dernier patch...

----------


## JanSolo

Je pense que oui car je vois bien tout le personnel de pont. Donc c'est moi qui doit me louper..
Je n'ai pas fini de potasser le Chuck guide pour le F18, mais là commande ATC sert a quoi exactement ? A contrôler le régime moteur?

----------


## ze_droopy

l'ATC (Auto Throttle Control) pour l'instant ne sert qu'à maintenir une vitesse (mode croisière). Le mode approche n'est pas encore implémenté correctement.

----------


## JanSolo

Merci droopy, c'est bien ce que j'avais cru comprendre de cette fonction mais je n'en voyais pas l'application quand je l'activais.

----------


## partizan

Peut-être présent ce soir si la connexion est meilleure qu'hier. 
Probablement Meerkat en 2000 ou F16, j'ai un peu peur qu'en 14 la désynchro pose pb, même si j'aimerai bien débuter avec le SC...

----------


## Ranger 28

> La réponse m'intéresse ! Chelou que ça marche en solo mais en multi local. A tout hasard, t'as pas un 2nd PC pour tester ?


Bon, ben ils étaient aussi perdus que moi...
Finalement on a tout passé en revue avec Sen, et ça a remarché sans vraiment d'explication. La seule chose que j'ai faite a été de re rentré mon ip (127.0.0.1) et mon port (10310) manuellement dans la fenêtre de connexion de lotatc.

Du coup on en a profité pour installer SRS server. Manque plus que la fibre et je serais prêt pour héberger ^^.

----------


## Flappie

> Peut-être présent ce soir si la connexion est meilleure qu'hier. 
> Probablement Meerkat en 2000 ou F16, j'ai un peu peur qu'en 14 la désynchro pose pb, même si j'aimerai bien débuter avec le SC...


Comme ça, j'en profite pour faire un peu d'hélico.  ::): 

@JimJim : t'inquiète pas, j'assurerai la hotline "RIO-en-détresse" sur SRS.

----------


## Qiou87

Sinon la map de la Manche et le P47 Thunderbolt vont sortir apparemment, ça s'active sur YT. Exemple avec GR qui a sorti des tutos sur l'avion déjà. La map a l'air très jolie! 



Dommage que ce soit du WW2.

----------


## Jimjim13

> Comme ça, j'en profite pour faire un peu d'hélico. 
> 
> @JimJim : t'inquiète pas, j'assurerai la hotline "RIO-en-détresse" sur SRS.


Merci Monsieur, je pense pouvoir m’en sortir comme un grand ce soir  :;): 

y a que en air/air ou je suis pas trop à l’aise et faire du multi lock, ca fera l’objet d’une prochaine cession  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon la map de la Manche et le P47 Thunderbolt vont sortir apparemment, ça s'active sur YT. Exemple avec GR qui a sorti des tutos sur l'avion déjà. La map a l'air très jolie! 
> 
> 
> 
> Dommage que ce soit du WW2.


Merci pour la vidéo.
Bon, le commentateur file la gerbe, il zoome et bouge la tête sans arrêt, mais la map a l'air très bien faite en effet.

Dommage, Londres n'est apparemment pas modélisée. IL2:CloDo maintient un avantage. Deux si on compte les nuages synchronisés. Et trois tant qu'ED n'aura pas implémenté le modèle de dommages cohérent.

----------


## Qiou87

Plutôt que d'aller chatouiller IL2, s'ils développaient les années 50-60-70 ce serait bien plus sympa je trouve - plus facile car les specs sont déclassifiées, les technologies primitives plus simples à modéliser (plutôt que d'aller vers des trucs trop modernes mal maîtrisés, coucou l'ECM, l'AESA...). Et y'a des maps à faire pour ça, Corée (on a déjà le F86F et le Mig15 en plus...), Vietnam... Bordel t'imagine nos Hueys au dessus de la jungle, avec des Migs 17, 19 & 21 au dessus qui se frittent à des F-4 Phantom et à des F-105?  :Bave: 

Mais bon, la map est jolie, l'avion est bien fait. Comme tu dis, je ne vois pas comment ils vont faire de l'ombre à IL2, mais bon ils continuent de s'acharner. J'espère que côté jets on aura quand même la carte des Marquises cette année, histoire de pouvoir survoler des milliards de km² de flotte. Même si la carte est immense en superficie, je parie qu'en émergé c'est plus petit que celle-ci de la Manche.  ::P: 

Désolé pour le commentateur, c'est un brit excité, mais la vidéo montre plein de bouts de la carte. Je préfère Growling Sidewinder pour le côté calme et posé mais il a pas encore fait ce type de vidéo longue. Faut bien avouer que leur vol le long des falaises ou au dessus de certaines villes fait envie.

----------


## war-p

> l'ATC (Auto Throttle Control) pour l'instant ne sert qu'à maintenir une vitesse (mode croisière). Le mode approche n'est pas encore implémenté correctement.


Heu si, l'automanette fonctionne pour l'appontage. C'est juste que son fonctionnement est différent du mode de vol normal. Il agit comme si tu trimmais ton appareil en continu et ajuste la puissance en conséquence de la position du manche. En fait ça fait l'inverse de ce que tu es censé faire lors d'un appontage en full manuel, tu touche au manche pendant que l'avion ajuste les gaz.
Ce qui n'est pas encore implémenté, c'est l'appontage automatique. (Full auto pilote)

----------


## ze_droopy

Ah ok. J'avoue que je n'ai pas suivi les ajouts de fonctionnalités depuis un moment.

----------


## Cabfire

> Bon par contre c'était censé être réglé dans le dernier patch...


Ah zut, j'avais pas vu ! Merci en tout cas, j'ai bien bien galéré ^^

----------


## Tugais

> Alors en fait mon problème venait du TDC Depress ; j'utilisais "Commande de désignation - relâcher" alors que le bouton correspondant est en fait traduit en "Commande de désignation - Appuyer". Et donc maintenant ça marche, merci la trad.


J'ai du mal à suivre - je n'ai pas fermé l'oeil depuis plus de 24 heures, ça ne doit pas aider - mais quel est le soucis avec la traduction ? "TDC Depress" est bien traduit si j'arrive à suivre (Commande de désignation - Appuyer).

Sinon pour la carte à venir, tu veux parler des Mariannes ou la Polynésie française s'est invitée sans prévenir ?

----------


## Flappie

Effectivement, "depress" veut bien dire "presser". Ces anglois ne font rien comme nous.  :^_^:  Ils ont un mot "press" et son inverse "depress" pour dire deux fois la même chose.

----------


## war-p

> Ah ok. J'avoue que je n'ai pas suivi les ajouts de fonctionnalités depuis un moment.


c'est comme ça depuis le début  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai du mal à suivre - je n'ai pas fermé l'oeil depuis plus de 24 heures, ça ne doit pas aider - mais quel est le soucis avec la traduction ? "TDC Depress" est bien traduit si j'arrive à suivre (Commande de désignation - Appuyer).
> 
> Sinon pour la carte à venir, tu veux parler des Mariannes ou la Polynésie française s'est invitée sans prévenir ?


Ah oui, je savais que y'avait une histoire de Mar dedans. Ce serait mieux la Polynésie française, mais bon on a déjà la Normandie et le Nord, faut pas trop râler.

Disons que t'as les deux dans les commandes, "Commande de désignation - Appuyer" et "Relâcher". Donc bêtement j'ai cru que Press = appuyer et Depress = relâcher. Bah non. A force d'appuyer sur tous les boutons du HOTAS j'ai fini par faire bouger le réticule et j'ai regardé à quoi ça correspondait.  ::P:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

J'ai passé le client en anglais pour m'y retrouver dans les bindings aussi.

Sinon je confirme ma présence ce soir faudra juste me dire si je reste en SEAD ou si je passe en CAP (en Mirage dans ce cas). J'ai installé et vite fait essayé SRS j'espère que ça marchera, il y a un autoconnect sur le serveur ?

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff présent mais ne sais pas encore sur quel appareil. Apparemment ils sont tous pris. A tout à l'heure les copaings.

----------


## partizan

Les Mariannes Qiou  ::ninja::  Tout va très bien, Mme...

edit : grilled  :Cigare:

----------


## Gazerock

Préjent en KA-50  :Cigare:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai peut-être un empêchement pour ce soir, je suis encore au taff.

----------


## Flappie

> Papagueff présent mais ne sais pas encore sur quel appareil. Apparemment ils sont tous pris. A tout à l'heure les copaings.


On n'a qu'un F-14 en CAS. Ca te dit pas de leur donner un coup de main en A-10C ? Ça m'arrangerait. D'autant que le F-14 ne peut porter que 4 bombes...

----------


## Gazerock

> On n'a qu'un F-14 en CAS. Ca te dit pas de leur donner un coup de main en A-10C ? Ça m'arrangerait. D'autant que le F-14 ne peut porter que 4 bombes...


Si il faut je peux aussi voler en A-10C, y'a qu'a demander  :;):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Idem.

----------


## Flappie

Merci les copains.
Gazerock, j'ai vraiment besoin de toi en Kamov.

On verra ce soir pour Ivan (y'a toujours des canards qui arrivent à l'improviste).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon, je vous confirme que je serai pas là. Je viens de finir, je suis claqué, et je démarre juste le repas. Partie remise pour la semaine prochaine, amusez-vous bien !

----------


## Flappie

:Emo:  Remets-toi bien.

----------


## papagueff

> On n'a qu'un F-14 en CAS. Ca te dit pas de leur donner un coup de main en A-10C ? Ça m'arrangerait. D'autant que le F-14 ne peut porter que 4 bombes...


allons y pour un A10 en CAS.   ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Merci.  ::): 
Vous serez entre Boulets, comme ça !

----------


## ze_droopy

Papagueff a quitté les boulets il y a bien longtemps, il s'entraîne trop!

----------


## Loloborgo

Bonsoir les amis, présent ce soir si il y a une petite place pour moi!

En F/A-18C si possible, je découvrirais par la même occasion ce fameux Super Carrier!

Vous m'excuserez pas avance si je ne sers à rien (enfin plus que d'habitude!  ::sad:: ), mais ça fait tellement longtemps que je n'ai pas sorti mon joystick du placard pour l'empoigner virilement et le bouger dans tous les sens que je suis sûrement un peu rouillé! (ne faites pas lire cette phrase à un enfant, ça risquerait de le choquer!  ::ninja:: )

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de réinstaller Simple Radio par contre, car après la *GROSSE* mise à jour de ces derniers jours, je suis reparti sur un DCS tout beau tout neuf, pour éviter les soucis.

_A tout à l'heure les pilotes!_

----------


## Flappie

Désolé pour le crash rencontré en milieu de partie sur Ouzturkistan mission 4. J'ai tellement rebossé sur cette mission, pour la partie hélico notamment, que j'en avais mal au coeur.

J'espère que la mission de secours, Caviar sandwich, vous a plu. N'hésitez pas à remonter les éventuels problèmes rencontrés.

Pour ma part, j'ai eu un souci sur le T.Roosevelt (SC) : en F-14, alors que nous approchions des rampes 1 et 2, des Hornet spawanient dessus. Le second a même spawné sur notre appareil. On n'a pas compris pourquoi ces appareils spawnaient sur les catapultes mais c'est sûrement dans la mission. Est-ce que les pilotes de Hornet peuvent me confirmer qu'ils n'ont rien fait de particulier pour spawner sur les rampes ?

----------


## JanSolo

> Désolé pour le crash rencontré en milieu de partie sur Ouzturkistan mission 4. J'ai tellement rebossé sur cette mission, pour la partie hélico notamment, que j'en avais mal au coeur.
> 
> J'espère que la mission de secours, Caviar sandwich, vous a plu. N'hésitez pas à remonter les éventuels problèmes rencontrés.
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai eu un souci sur le T.Roosevelt (SC) : en F-14, alors que nous approchions des rampes 1 et 2, des Hornet spawanient dessus. Le second a même spawné sur notre appareil. On n'a pas compris pourquoi ces appareils spawnaient sur les catapultes mais c'est sûrement dans la mission. Est-ce que les pilotes de Hornet peuvent me confirmer qu'ils n'ont rien fait de particulier pour spawner sur les rampes ?


Les F18 spawnaient sur les catapultes de base, on a eu la blague sur le Stennis (non SC), je m'alignais sur la catapulte 1 quand David a spawne dessus.
Je suis aussi apparu de base sur une catapulte par la suite sans rien demander donc je pense que ça doit être un script mais n'ayant pas encore mis les mains dedans je ne peux te dire si c'est bien ça.
Sinon excellente mission de secours, très sympa et gratifiante. L'ambiance était bien sympa, comme toujours.
Que du plaisir. Il faut que je refasse mes raccourcis pour faire des screenshots des futures missions.

----------


## Tophe33

Je confirme avoir spawner aléatoirement sur le pont et sur catapulte sans rien demander.
Merci pour cette sympathique soirée et bonne nuit à tous  ::):

----------


## partizan

C'est catapulte 1, 2 et 2 et 1/2  ::ninja::

----------


## Loloborgo

> Désolé pour le crash rencontré en milieu de partie sur Ouzturkistan mission 4. J'ai tellement rebossé sur cette mission, pour la partie hélico notamment, que j'en avais mal au coeur.


Ce n'est que partie remise Flappie!
On ne te remerciera jamais assez de bosser pour nous offrir des supers missions chaque mardi!

Sinon soirée très sympa, même si ça n'était pas celle prévue!  ::happy2:: 
Je n'avais pas volé depuis longtemps, mais au final les choses ne changent pas, je déteste tjrs autant les SAM, et le F-16, mais quel veau sous fort facteur de charge!!  ::XD:: 


Un petit screen en PS avec Ranger :



Merci de m'avoir guidé pour mes débuts en CAP, 3 bandits au tapis c'est pas si mal pour un débutant!  :^_^: 

Sinon bon premier contact pour ma part d'avec la 2.5.6, c'est fluide et le (nouveau) cockpit du F-16 est très sympa!


A mardi prochain les Canards!

----------


## Qiou87

Pareil le spawn sur la catapulte était pas voulu et bloquant en plus - l’equipe au sol pouvait pas retirer les cales sur le Roosevelt, j’ai du respawn.

Merci flappie de t’être donné du mal, en ce qui me concerne on la refait quand tu veux! La seconde aussi mais un peu plus tôt, histoire que j’ai le temps de comprendre pourquoi mes leurres voulaient pas partir quand j’avais tout allumé comme il faut et que les deux navires m’ont allumé.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Flappie

Caviar sandwich sans brief, c'était un gros morceau, si je puis dire.

J'ai pet-être débuggué le pont du T.Roosevelt, il faudra retenter à l'occasion.
Par contre pour la première mission, je n'ai rien trouvé de louche dans les scripts. Tout ce que je sais pour le moment, c'est qu'il s'était écoulé environ une heure après le début de la mission (l'ennemi avait atteint le CP3 10 minutes plus tôt).

----------


## Flappie

Vidéo du radar air-sol du Hornet à venir :

----------


## Qiou87

> Caviar sandwich sans brief, c'était un gros morceau, si je puis dire.
> 
> J'ai pet-être débuggué le pont du T.Roosevelt, il faudra retenter à l'occasion.
> Par contre pour la première mission, je n'ai rien trouvé de louche dans les scripts. Tout ce que je sais pour le moment, c'est qu'il s'était écoulé environ une heure après le début de la mission (l'ennemi avait atteint le CP3 10 minutes plus tôt).


Côté ouest (naval) sur la 1e mission c'était très calme en revanche. Je sais pas si c'est lié à des scripts, mais les 3 SA-8 ont été éclatés en 5min et ensuite calme plat. Ceux qui avaient du fuel sont allés voir les petits copains en Mirage qui eux avaient l'air de pas s'ennuyer!  ::P: 

Caviar sandwich a l'air bien cool mais ouais, faut un minimum de synchro. Rien que le SA-10 qui accroche dès que tu décolles, les deux bateaux qui étaient là incognitos (la première fois je fais une esquive suite à tir du SA-10 sur moi, donc je descends de 30,000 à 5,000 pieds, et là *plaf* le bateau que j'avais pas vu qui m'a shooté.  ::lol:: ). Briefé et un peu synchro côté armement ça peut être super cool comme mission.

Et le FLIR qui évolue avec un lock air-air possible aussi pour un tir bien fourbe, ou même un double-verrouillage de cible. Il me semble qu'IRL justement ce type de pod est utilisé pour l'identification visuelle d'un bogey quand celle-ci est un pré-requis obligatoire à une autorisation de tir (ça évite de devoir trop se rapprocher quand même).

----------


## TuxFr78

> Caviar sandwich sans brief, c'était un gros morceau, si je puis dire.
> 
> J'ai pet-être débuggué le pont du T.Roosevelt, il faudra retenter à l'occasion.
> Par contre pour la première mission, je n'ai rien trouvé de louche dans les scripts. Tout ce que je sais pour le moment, c'est qu'il s'était écoulé environ une heure après le début de la mission (l'ennemi avait atteint le CP3 10 minutes plus tôt).


En tout cas merci pour les missions elles sont top !
Et merci pour les cours d'hélico je progresse plus qu'en faisant les missions dans mon coin  :;):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Très calme du côté SEAD en effet mais c'était sympa de voir que je savais toujours à peu près faire et j'ai pu en profiter pour essayer laborieusement un peu de formation avec le F18.

Top les modifications sur le FLIR, j'espère que ça arrivera pas en stable dans 6 mois.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Update pour JDAM et AGM-84E:

----------


## Qiou87

Tant qu'on est dans les MAJ du Hornet, la roadmap 2020 a été mise à jour par ED sur le forum suite à un sondage sur les fonctions les plus attendues par les joueurs.

En tout cas avec toutes ces mises à jour et ajouts qui tombent, on a l'impression qu'ils ont pris au sérieux leur promesse d'une sortie d'EA en 2020. Y'a un paquet de trucs sur leur liste, j'espère qu'ils y arriveront.

Pour ma part je vais déjà me plonger un peu sur le harpoon, ils m'ont énervé les deux navires hier. Si on se refait caviar sandwich la semaine prochaine faut que je sois prêt à les fumer.  :Death:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Moi j'ai encore du mal avec le Harpoon, des fois ça touche, des fois le missile passe au dessus du navire, fait un 360 et plonge dans l'eau  :tired:

----------


## Flappie

Sur Caviar sandwich, les 2 navires sont cités dans le brief. C'est la première mission de la CAS aéronavale. On a juste un peu tardé pour se les faire... Entre le RIO qui ne sélectionne pas les emports, le pilote qui ne sélectionne pas le mode bombe...  ::ninja:: 

Sur Ouzturkistan mission 4, le SEAD était à la base réalisé par des Su-25T : il y en avait peu (2), et ils passaient ensuite à la protection des checkpoints Alpha à Foxtrot. Comme certains d'entre vous ont dit "SEAD-CAP", j'ai adapté la mission. Vous n'alliez pas tarder à rencontrer de l'oppo... mais ça a planté.

----------


## Qiou87

> Sur Caviar sandwich, les 2 navires sont cités dans le brief. C'est la première mission de la CAS aéronavale. On a juste un peu tardé pour se les faire... Entre le RIO qui ne sélectionne pas les emports, le pilote qui ne sélectionne pas le mode bombe...


La mission est bien faite, c'est juste que lancée en backup à 22h30 et sans prendre le temps de briefer on lui fait pas honneur. Pour ça que je pense qu'il faut la refaire mais en "plat de résistance", pas en backup à l'arrache. J'ai essayé pour la première fois les Maverick IR en mode bateau hier soir, mais comme en VR je voyais pas les bateaux je galérais à les cibler, et ensuite j'étais au dessus d'eux.  ::unsure:: 
Je me demande si on peut taper des bateaux avec un FLIR et des GBU. Comme ça leur défense A-A sert à rien et tu restes à Angels 30 en sécurité comme un enfoiré.  ::ninja:: 




> Sur Ouzturkistan mission 4, le SEAD était à la base réalisé par des Su-25T : il y en avait peu (2), et ils passaient ensuite à la protection des checkpoints Alpha à Foxtrot. Comme certains d'entre vous ont dit "SEAD-CAP", j'ai adapté la mission. Vous n'alliez pas tarder à rencontrer de l'oppo... mais ça a planté.


Je me doute bien que t'avais des surprises pour nous, et c'est bien de casser le rythme. Tu commences chaud, tu fais un peu de SEAD et ensuite tu refroidis en faisant des ronds dans le ciel, et là... paf! Désolé pour toi et ton boulot de préparation de dingue que ça ait planté. Pareil je suis chaud pour la refaire une autre fois.

----------


## Flappie

> Je me demande si on peut taper des bateaux avec un FLIR et des GBU. Comme ça leur défense A-A sert à rien et tu restes à Angels 30 en sécurité comme un enfoiré.


C'était ce qu'il fallait faire, oui.  ::):  On a fait ça au LANTIRN F-14 et TGP Harrier.

----------


## Qiou87

> C'était ce qu'il fallait faire, oui.  On a fait ça au LANTIRN F-14 et TGP Harrier.


Bon tu m'as donné un nouveau truc à tester pour l'apprendre cette semaine alors.  ::lol::

----------


## Ranger 28

> Bon tu m'as donné un nouveau truc à tester pour l'apprendre cette semaine alors.


Je te confirme, la GBU10 sur les bateaux ça marche très bien ^^

----------


## Jimjim13

DustJim en F-14: la première mission c’était très calme on a rien eut à faire jusqu’au crash serveur.

Caviar sandwich était beaucoup plus sport: à peine décollé du PA, on se fait accroché par 2 mig23 est on a du partir en défensive, on a réussi en a dessoudé qui s’éloigne en radada au dessus de l’eau après que les PA se soit un peu énervé avec leur défense AA.

Après on a fait une première passe en cas, sur le premier bateau au lantirn et ensuite on a achevé le 2nd bateau. Après on a largué nos 2 dernières bombes sur les unités proche d’un port. 100% de réussite, le métier de Rio rentre bien ^^ j ai un très bon professeur, et un très bon pilote merci Flappie et Dusty ^^

Ma première cas n’avale pour moi, c’était super interessant.

----------


## partizan

> Sur Caviar sandwich, les 2 navires sont cités dans le brief. C'est la première mission de la CAS aéronavale. On a juste un peu tardé pour se les faire... Entre le RIO qui ne sélectionne pas les emports, le pilote qui ne sélectionne pas le mode bombe... 
> 
> Sur Ouzturkistan mission 4, le SEAD était à la base réalisé par des Su-25T : il y en avait peu (2), et ils passaient ensuite à la protection des checkpoints Alpha à Foxtrot. Comme certains d'entre vous ont dit "SEAD-CAP", j'ai adapté la mission. Vous n'alliez pas tarder à rencontrer de l'oppo... mais ça a planté.


Tu nous dénigre mon cher alors que :
 - nous étions rouillés sur la première passe
- nous avons effectué le record du monde d'altitude de largage de GBU  :^_^: 
- nous avons réussi notre straff radada
- notre appontage a été réussi du premier coup 

 ::XD::

----------


## Ranger 28

Bah perso hier soir c'était pas ma soirée... Flingué par un SAM juste avant le crash de la première mission. Re-flingué par un SAM dans la deuxième puis par un mig-23. Trois missiles tirés sur lui, tous loupés.
Bref... Ca arrive.

----------


## Tophe33

@Ranger 28 : quoi?? 3 fox3 et même pas un tanker touché?? lol  ::siffle:: 
sinon, on refait quand du training loatc ?

----------


## plon

> C'est catapulte 1, 2 et 2 et 1/2 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/j3VnCX7/Screen-200602-225155.png


Ha oui j'étais dessous ! 
(Un F14 qui s'accouple avec un F18 ça fait un F16 ?)

----------


## Flappie

> (Un F14 qui s'accouple avec un F18 ça fait un F16 ?)


_- Quoi, un monomoteur ?! Ah je savais que tu m'trompais ! Trainée !!_

----------


## frostphoenyx

Update de la beta !




> Introduced new modules:
> DCS: P-47D Thunderbolt by Eagle Dynamics
> DCS: The Channel map by Eagle Dynamics
> DCS World
> Introduced a new flight dynamics model of AIM-120 missiles. In contrast to the old missile dynamics model the new one includes revised lift and drag, revised induced drag and motor data. Added stability and control characteristics, velocity-altitude adaptive autopilot and modified lofting trajectories.
> AIM-7. Improved loft algorithm. Loft pitch angle now depends on range to target. Added simulation of English Bias maneuver during boost phase of flight.
> AIM-7. F and MH versions use old FM - fixed(was caused by database conflict by F-14B AIM-7 definitions).
> Introduce new AGM-84E Standoff Land Attack Missile (SLAM). This is a subsonic, over-the-horizon, air-launched cruise missile with new route by waypoints autopilot, INS + GPS, sensor guidance and F/A-18C integration.
> ME. Incorrect AIM-9X Mission Editor icon - corrected.
> ...


J'ai pris la map Channel, mon retour dans la soirée.

----------


## war-p

Cette mise à jour de l'amour  ::o:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Avis à chaud :

-> Channel c'est plus joli, plus sympa que Normandie.
-> Le radar A/G c'est le pied pour traquer des bateaux, placer un waypoint sur un point distant.
-> le SLAM c'est mon DADA  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

> -> Le radar A/G c'est le pied pour traquer des bateaux, placer un waypoint sur un point distant.


On le fait en Viggen depuis 2017.  :Cigare:

----------


## frostphoenyx

> On le fait en Viggen depuis 2017.


Mouais sauf que c'est super clair sur le F18, sur le Viggen je capte rien.

----------


## Flappie

Tu rigoles ? On distingue même les pylones électriques sur le radar du Viggen !  :^_^:  Ce serait marrant de faire une compraison, tiens. Hornet et Viggen côte à côte, même portée, même altitude. T'es chaud ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Tu rigoles ? On distingue même les pylones électriques sur le radar du Viggen !  Ce serait marrant de faire une compraison, tiens. Hornet et Viggen côte à côte, même portée, même altitude. T'es chaud ?


Enfin ça reste cool que ça arrive sur le Hornet. Parce qu'en Viggen tu peux pas te poser, réarmer, et redécoller en config de supériorité aérienne pour exploser du Mig par paquet de 10. Le Viggen étant taillé pour l'attaque au sol, j'espère pour lui qu'il s'en sort bien dans ce rôle quand même.  ::P: 

En parlant de ça (couteau-suisse vs. outil spécialisé), mardi j'étais jaloux en voyant les A10C. Pas pour leur vitesse, bien sûr, mais pour la quantité d'armes sous les ailes. Un pod, des missiles guidés A-S, des bombes énormes... et t'as même la place pour deux Sidewinder d'autodéfense. Et après on te dit que l'arme principale du Warthog c'est son canon de 30mm... moi je veux bien, mais ses armes secondaires sont pas ridicules quand même.  ::lol::  Quand tu compares aux 4 Mav-IR + 2 AIM120 + 2 AIM9 que t'es capable d'emporter au mieux sur le Hornet, et ton pauvre petit canon qui a assez de munitions pour 3 passes au mieux, c'est sûr que tu comprends l'intérêt d'une machine dédiée à la CAS.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Tu rigoles ? On distingue même les pylones électriques sur le radar du Viggen !  Ce serait marrant de faire une compraison, tiens. Hornet et Viggen côte à côte, même portée, même altitude. T'es chaud ?


Quand je parlais de clarté je parlais des procédures, pas du rendu du radar. A ce propros, j'ai pas de retour A/G sur Channel Map, c'est curieux. Mais ok pour faire la comparaison si tu veux  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Quand je parlais de clarté je parlais des procédures


Hm... y'a pas de procédure our allumer le radar du Viggen, juste un bouton...  ::P:  Tu parles de l'emploi du radar pour les armes, j'imagine ? Il n'est pas bien compliqué non plus. Je peux te former dessus à l'occasion si tu veux.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Hm... y'a pas de procédure our allumer le radar du Viggen, juste un bouton...  Tu parles de l'emploi du radar pour les armes, j'imagine ? Il n'est pas bien compliqué non plus. Je peux te former dessus à l'occasion si tu veux.


Pour créer un waypoint à partir du radar et l'utiliser pour tirer sur des navires, on peut le faire "on the fly" en mode TOO avec le Hornet, je ne sais pas si on peut faire pareil avec le Viggen et pas tout faire au sol avant de décoller/dans l'éditeur.

ET sinon je suis le seul à avoir pris Channel ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

En Viggen, la technique est d'avoir un waypoint dans la zone de recherche, puis de déplacer ce waypoint sur la cible quand tu l'aperçois au radar.
Cela dit, c'est parfaitement facultatif : le missile Rb04 part droit devant l'avion et shoote le premier navire rencontré. Il n'utilise pas du tout les calculs du Viggen. Donc marquer un bateau d'un waypoint sert uniquement au pilote.

J'ai pas pris la Manche, non. La WWII sur DCS ne me dit rien pour le moment. Peut-être quand l'Eurofighter sera sorti : on pourra simuler un conflit franco-anglais avec le M-2000C.  ::trollface::

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ah ok, merci pour l'explication ! Je testerais...

J'ai pris la Manche surtout pour pouvoir voler dans autre chose que le Caucase ou le Golfe. Pas pour de la WWII. Et j'aime bien  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Ah ok, merci pour l'explication ! Je testerais...
> 
> J'ai pris la Manche surtout pour pouvoir voler dans autre chose que le Caucase ou le Golfe. Pas pour de la WWII. Et j'aime bien


Ca a l'air charmant, en hélico peut-être? Parce que sinon c'est petit quand même.

Et pour ton conflit franco-anglais Flappie, on peut pas leur filer un Harrier aux brits? Ce serait plus équitable qu'un Eurofighter qui va probablement dominer les F16/F18 à sa sortie*, alors face au M2000...

*On est d'accord, ce sera dans 2-3 ans, mais les premiers screens le montrent équipés du Meteor. Ca et un radar AESA, y'aura pas match en A-A.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Ca a l'air charmant, en hélico peut-être? Parce que sinon c'est petit quand même.
> 
> Et pour ton conflit franco-anglais Flappie, on peut pas leur filer un Harrier aux brits? Ce serait plus équitable qu'un Eurofighter qui va probablement dominer les F16/F18 à sa sortie*, alors face au M2000...
> 
> *On est d'accord, ce sera dans 2-3 ans, mais les premiers screens le montrent équipés du Meteor. Ca et un radar AESA, y'aura pas match en A-A.


Ça dépend quelle version ils sortent. Je doute qu'ils sortent la version la plus récente; du coup ça sera un radar de la même génération que le RDY du 2000-5F. Pour le Meteor par contre...  ::unsure:: 




> *Will the Eurofighter Typhoon include HMD, A/G, Iris-T, Meteor, Pirate, DVI, ASRAAM, LGB, ECR, JDAM, HARM, Lightning POD, AESA Radar?*
> We are working hard to include all capabilities of all different Typhoon nations. However, please keep in mind that there is a limit to what we can display with only using publicly available data. Therefore I hope you understand, that all questions concerning the specific capabilities can't be answered at this point.

----------


## Qiou87

Ouais ça spécule beaucoup. Mais sur insta TruGrit a publié ça:
https://www.instagram.com/p/CAdGD-SBzuW/


Clairement un Meteor, ce qui implique un EF de Tranche 2 apparemment (selon les "experts" du forum ED). Perso j'y connais rien, c'est le programme le moins bandant et le plus bordélique du trio Européen en Gen4.5, je ne l'ai pas du tout suivi. Qu'est-ce qu'elles sont moches ces entrées d'air, j'aurai même préféré un Gripen plutôt que cet EF.  ::sad:: 

D'un autre côté ED a dit qu'ils voulaient développer les armes eux-mêmes pour tous les modules pour éviter les aberrations et les déséquilibres. Donc TruGrit fait peut-être un peu de lobbying avec ses images mais n'aura pas le droit d'intégrer le Meteor eux-mêmes.

----------


## ze_droopy

Ils devraient demander à Plon de faire leurs screenshots, parce que là c'est un peu degueu...  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> *On est d'accord, ce sera dans 2-3 ans, mais les premiers screens le montrent équipés du Meteor. Ca et un radar AESA, y'aura pas match en A-A.


Y'aura pas match non plus entre M-2000C et AV-8B : ce dernier n'a que des Fox-2, et n'est même pas équipé d'un radar de détection. Autant dire qu'il est à poil. Par contre, quand le Sea Harrier arrivera...

----------


## war-p

Par contre ça devrait être assez équilibré avec le M2000-5, s'il arrive un jour  ::trollface::

----------


## AirR0nin

Salut !
Question de novice, je me suis mis à DCS pour le fun et je me posais la question sur les procédures d'allumage ou navigation en A10 ou encore la programmation des armes. Quelles sont les procédures que vous aimez faire ou que vous essayer de passer ? Et utilisez vous de fiches pour aide-mémoire ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Alors on est pas super accroc aux procédures et check-list entre canards 
Mais c'est assez vague comme question, qu'est-ce que tu recherches exactement?

----------


## Qiou87

> Par contre ça devrait être assez équilibré avec le M2000-5, s'il arrive un jour


Oui, à peu près au même moment qu'une grande carte de l'Europe allant du sud de l'Angleterre à la Pologne et descendant jusqu'en Autriche pour qu'on puisse se rejouer les scénarios d'invasion de l'Allemagne par l'URSS.  ::ninja:: 

En vrai je sais que Razbam a/aurait fait une version -5F pour l'AdA, mais je préfère ne pas trop me faire de faux espoirs avec eux et sur une autorisation de publier ce module au grand public. Mais c'est clair qu'un tel jet éclipserait probablement en popularité le F/A-18 lors des soirées canards.

@AirR0nin: bienvenue, et bon courage! Commencer DCS par le A10, wow, t'as du cran. Un superbe appareil, mais aussi un des plus complexes à bien maîtriser.  ::):

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Salut !
> Question de novice, je me suis mis à DCS pour le fun et je me posais la question sur les procédures d'allumage ou navigation en A10 ou encore la programmation des armes. Quelles sont les procédures que vous aimez faire ou que vous essayer de passer ? Et utilisez vous de fiches pour aide-mémoire ?


J'aime pas les allumages alors j'utilise l'auto-start  :;):  Pour le reste j'utilise des aide-mémoires surtout sur les touches, car ça change entre les appareils.

----------


## Flappie

> Salut !
> Question de novice, je me suis mis à DCS pour le fun et je me posais la question sur les procédures d'allumage ou navigation en A10 ou encore la programmation des armes. Quelles sont les procédures que vous aimez faire ou que vous essayer de passer ? Et utilisez vous de fiches pour aide-mémoire ?


Salut AirR0nin et bienvenue parmi nous.  ::): 

Chacun fait à sa sauce. Parfois, ça dépend de notre attachement à un appareil. Par exemple : j'ai coché direct l'alignement INS auto du Mirage et du Harrier, alors que j'aime le faire à la mano sur le Tomcat, même quand ça prend 8 minutes. Je n'ai pas d'aide-mémoire, je fais tout de tête. C'est comme ça que, bien souvent, je manque d'oxygène en altitude parce que j'ai sottement oublié de l'activer...  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, nos 2 sources principales d'aide-mémoire sont notre *wiki* et les *guides de Chuck*.

----------


## AirR0nin

> Alors on est pas super accroc aux procédures et check-list entre canards 
> Mais c'est assez vague comme question, qu'est-ce que tu recherches exactement?


C'est vrai que c'est un peu vague  ::P:  Je cherchais à savoir quels procédures vous aimiez faire (allumage, programmation des bombes ou missiles, procédures avant mise à feu) de celles que vous préfériez ne pas faire s'il n'y a pas un raccourci) par exemple le démarrage de l'A10.
Pour dire la vérité, j'ai profité des promos DCS pour tester l'A10 et le Stream code rousseau fait par Sebum en stream pour manipuler l'A10 et le F18. Les procédures qui sont utilisés sont sensés être proche de celles dans la réalité. Donc j'y suis allé pour découvrir et comprendre la logique. Et aussi un peu pour mon travail je le fait pour découvrir les différents aspects check-list et procédure qui sont relativement proche. En résumé je trouve rigolo de voir ces procédures, mais aussi pas forcément très fun à faire soi-même. Mais que certains incident aériens sont documentés et explique les raisons d'être des procédures (comme par exemple l'éjection d'un passager de rafale dont j'ai découvert le rapport public le mois dernier  :;): 




> bienvenue, et bon courage! Commencer DCS par le A10, wow, t'as du cran. Un superbe appareil, mais aussi un des plus complexes à bien maîtriser.


Je sais démarrer et mettre des points de navigations mais pas plus :D

Dans tous les cas merci de vos réponses et de votre accueil car ça m'aide à comprendre les techniques et ma soif de curiosité ! j'y joue de temps à autres mais l'aspect technique a attisé ma curiosité. Une fois que j'aurais un bon ordi et un bon joystick je m'y mettrai un peu plus sérieusement  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Un conseil : ne te force pas à maîtriser des choses qui ne t'intéressent pas ! Concentre-toi sur ce qui te plait.

Dans nos sessions multi, on met parfois des appareils "hot" (démarrés et prêts à partir) à la demande. Notre but n'est pas de démontrer notre maîtrise de tel ou tel appareil (même si ça flatte l'égo, si, si), mais bien de s'amuser entre canards.

----------


## ze_droopy

Perso j'aime bien effectuer la séquence de démarrage moi-même, de tête (et donc après des pauses de 6 mois je ne m'en souviens plus...). C'est plaisant de sentir la bête se réveiller et d'avoir les systèmes petit a petit, et surtout je sais où j'en suis dans le cockpit.
Mais comme Flappie je préfère l'alignement INS rapide, attendre pour attendre y'a plus fun...
Pour toutes les procédures avionique/armement, tu n'auras pas d'autre choix que de les respecter sous peine de ne rien larguer du tout, ou alors a côté de la cible.

Le A-10C est un des appareils les plus complets et complexe, mais son ergonomie facilite grandement sa prise en main, surtout avec un bon joystick (évidemment le TM warthog est fait pour ça); et vu sa vitesse, la charge mentale est moins critique qu'avec les chasseurs où tu as vite fait de survoler la cible en touchant 3 boutons.

----------


## Flappie

Une bonne nouvelle pour les amateurs de SPAMRAAM: ED revoit complètement le comportement et le modèle de vol de l'AIM-120.

----------


## Tugais

> En vrai je sais que Razbam a/aurait fait une version -5F pour l'AdA, mais je préfère ne pas trop me faire de faux espoirs avec eux et sur une autorisation de publier ce module au grand public.


C'est un commentaire qui revient régulièrement et qui heureusement ne reflète pas la réalité. L'Armée de l'Air ne percevra pas de module du -5F si il n'est pas vendu auprès des joueurs. Pour la simple et bonne raison que l'institution veut faire des économies et faire payer le coût de développement aux joueurs. Le deal qui était prévue à la base était d'offrir à Razbam les détails sur l'appareil en échange d'un développement "à l'oeil".

On ne sait pas si le projet est toujours d'actualité et si Razbam sera en mesure de leur proposer un module complet. L'Armée de l'Air avait annoncé l'année dernière un déploiement pour l'été 2020, mais aux dernières nouvelles (issues de messages avec la personne responsable du projet au sein de l'Armée de l'Air), Razbam n'avait toujours rien montré en Février 2020. Le responsable du projet a montré des signes d'inquiétudes quand aux capacités de Razbam de mener le projet à terme, d'autant qu'il était question d'envisager un 2000D.

L'autre élément à prendre en considération désormais, c'est la pertinence d'obtenir un module du -5F par l'Armée de l'Air au vu du retard accumulé par Razbam. Le -5F ne tardera pas à tirer sa révérence au sein des forces aériennes (2024 ou 2025, j'ai un doute), si Razbam ne peut livrer le module *complet* avant 3-4 ans, l'Armée de l'Air n'aura aucun besoin de celui-ci pour former des pilotes qui prépareront déjà leur transformation sur Rafale.

Les projets actifs de Razbam à l'heure actuelle :
Compléter le Mirage 2000 (il va fêter ses 5 ans en Décembre prochain)Compléter le AV-8B N/A HarrierRéaliser un AV-8B+ Harrier (radar AA et AG, Harm, Amraam, etc.)Finaliser le MiG-19Réaliser le F-15E Strike Eagle (_early access_ avant fin 2020)Réaliser le МиГ-23Réaliser le A-29 Super Tucano (il s'agit d'un contrat pour une force aérienne d'Amérique latine)Réaliser le FRS.1 Sea HarrierRéaliser le Mirage IIIRéaliser le Super EtendardRéaliser le CanberraRéaliser l'AI-58 PucaraRefonte du LHA-1 Tarawa et possible introduction de l'USS America (LHA-6)Réaliser HMS Illustrious (fourni en package avec le Sea Harrier)Réaliser le théâtre des MalouinesRéaliser tous les assets pour le théâtre des Malouines (navires, avions, troupes au sol, hélicoptères - époque 1982)Réaliser un module non dévoilé d'hélicoptère de transport lourd USRéaliser un module non dévoilé d'hélicoptère de transport moyen européenRéaliser un module non dévoilé d'hélicoptère de transport moyen européen (pas une typo, ils en ont deux en chantier)

Voilà pour la petite liste des modules en cours de recherche et développement actifs chez Razbam. Ils en ont pour plus de 10-15 ans vu qu'ils n'ont que trois codeurs pour mener à bien la finalisation des modules actuels, la création de ceux à venir et de l'irrémédiable travail de maintenance sur les modules qui sont cassés à chaque mise-à-jour de DCS. Je n'ai pas listé les modules qu'ils aimeraient faire, on ne s'en sortirait plus.

Dans tout ça, il faut caser le -5F avant que l'AA n'en ai plus besoin pour la formation de pilotes.

 ::ninja::

----------


## SergeyevK

Pour info, le pack ADTW est disponible : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3310273/

@Ranger 28 cette version est modifiée par rapport à celle que tu as, je te recommande de télécharger la dernière version.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Réaliser un module non dévoilé d'hélicoptère de transport lourd USRéaliser un module non dévoilé d'hélicoptère de transport moyen européenRéaliser un module non dévoilé d'hélicoptère de transport moyen européen (pas une typo, ils en ont deux en chantier)


L'un de ces trois-là est le BO-105 de Miltech-5. Enfin, j'espère parce que sinon il y en a 4 en tout !
Effectivement, ça sent le roussi pour les -D et -5F.  :Emo: 

@SergeyevK : wub: J'ai pas encore le F-16 mais je sais déjà comment je l'habillerai.

----------


## Tugais

> L'un de ces trois-là est le BO-105 de Miltech-5. Enfin, j'espère parce que sinon il y en a 4 en tout !
> Effectivement, ça sent le roussi pour les -D et -5F.


Non, non il s'agit bien de trois autres hélicoptères en plus du Bo-105  :B):

----------


## war-p

> C'est un commentaire qui revient régulièrement et qui heureusement ne reflète pas la réalité. L'Armée de l'Air ne percevra pas de module du -5F si il n'est pas vendu auprès des joueurs. Pour la simple et bonne raison que l'institution veut faire des économies et faire payer le coût de développement aux joueurs. Le deal qui était prévue à la base était d'offrir à Razbam les détails sur l'appareil en échange d'un développement "à l'oeil".
> 
> On ne sait pas si le projet est toujours d'actualité et si Razbam sera en mesure de leur proposer un module complet. L'Armée de l'Air avait annoncé l'année dernière un déploiement pour l'été 2020, mais aux dernières nouvelles (issues de messages avec la personne responsable du projet au sein de l'Armée de l'Air), Razbam n'avait toujours rien montré en Février 2020. Le responsable du projet a montré des signes d'inquiétudes quand aux capacités de Razbam de mener le projet à terme, d'autant qu'il était question d'envisager un 2000D.
> 
> L'autre élément à prendre en considération désormais, c'est la pertinence d'obtenir un module du -5F par l'Armée de l'Air au vu du retard accumulé par Razbam. Le -5F ne tardera pas à tirer sa révérence au sein des forces aériennes (2024 ou 2025, j'ai un doute), si Razbam ne peut livrer le module *complet* avant 3-4 ans, l'Armée de l'Air n'aura aucun besoin de celui-ci pour former des pilotes qui prépareront déjà leur transformation sur Rafale.
> 
> Les projets actifs de Razbam à l'heure actuelle :
> Compléter le Mirage 2000 (il va fêter ses 5 ans en Décembre prochain)Compléter le AV-8B N/A HarrierRéaliser un AV-8B+ Harrier (radar AA et AG, Harm, Amraam, etc.)Finaliser le MiG-19Réaliser le F-15E Strike Eagle (_early access_ avant fin 2020)Réaliser le МиГ-23Réaliser le A-29 Super Tucano (il s'agit d'un contrat pour une force aérienne d'Amérique latine)Réaliser le FRS.1 Sea HarrierRéaliser le Mirage IIIRéaliser le Super EtendardRéaliser le CanberraRéaliser l'AI-58 PucaraRefonte du LHA-1 Tarawa et possible introduction de l'USS America (LHA-6)Réaliser HMS Illustrious (fourni en package avec le Sea Harrier)Réaliser le théâtre des MalouinesRéaliser tous les assets pour le théâtre des Malouines (navires, avions, troupes au sol, hélicoptères - époque 1982)Réaliser un module non dévoilé d'hélicoptère de transport lourd USRéaliser un module non dévoilé d'hélicoptère de transport moyen européenRéaliser un module non dévoilé d'hélicoptère de transport moyen européen (pas une typo, ils en ont deux en chantier)
> 
> ...


A noter que c'est une équipe différente sur les Malouines, histoire d'être quand même honnête. Mais ouais, ça risque d'être compliqué de sortir un 2000-5 et D dans la foulée et rapidement.

----------


## Ranger 28

> Pour info, le pack ADTW est disponible : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3310273/
> 
> @Ranger 28 cette version est modifiée par rapport à celle que tu as, je te recommande de télécharger la dernière version. 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/06/04/c66...5aa0bff0d8.jpg


Non mais j'arrive plus à suivre moi ! T'en a fais trop !!!

----------


## Ranger 28

Papagueff ???? C'est toi le père Noël ????



Et voilà... Encore un rêve brisé...

----------


## SergeyevK

> Non mais j'arrive plus à suivre moi ! T'en a fais trop !!!


C'est fini maintenant.  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est fini maintenant.


D’ailleurs j’ai volé avec ton skin F18 60th anniversary bleu hier toute la soirée. Il est canon  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

> Papagueff ???? C'est toi le père Noël ????
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/06/05/bc0...62df51a578.jpg
> 
> Et voilà... Encore un rêve brisé...


Le père Noël en Ka-50, ça aurait de la gueule ! Et puis on voit bien les dizaines de cadeaux qu'il emporte sur ses emports...

----------


## Qiou87

Bon hier j’en ai chié pendant 1h pour guider des bombes au laser. Je crois que j’utilisais pas le bon pod en fait. L’ATFLIR qui se fixe sur le Hornet au poste 4 est pratique car on peut toujours emporter 3 bidons ou plus de bombes, mais il ne fait pas de laser c’est ça? Il peut en repérer un et se focaliser dessus, mais pas émettre? Car j’essayais avec lui et mes GBU n’étaient pas guidées. Du coup faut prendre un Litening au poste 5 obligatoirement, ce qui veut dire deux bidons sous les ailes pour une mission longue et donc 4 bombes seulement?

Mon souci vient de la campagne Arab Spring, qui commence par une mission où faut taper 8 cibles au sol. Je vois pas comment faire ça sans bombes guidées avec précision pour avoir 100% de réussite, l’auteur m’ayant répondu d’utiliser le canon (il a cru que j’étais en A10??). Moi je voudrai lâcher 8 bombes guidées en faisant mon laser vu qu’il n’y a pas de JTAC, mais du coup j’ai l’impression que seul le Litening pod fait ce que je veux. Je voulais y aller aux Mavericks mais c’est 4 max... Vous confirmez?

----------


## TuxFr78

> Bon hier j’en ai chié pendant 1h pour guider des bombes au laser. Je crois que j’utilisais pas le bon pod en fait. L’ATFLIR qui se fixe sur le Hornet au poste 4 est pratique car on peut toujours emporter 3 bidons ou plus de bombes, mais il ne fait pas de laser c’est ça? Il peut en repérer un et se focaliser dessus, mais pas émettre? Car j’essayais avec lui et mes GBU n’étaient pas guidées. Du coup faut prendre un Litening au poste 5 obligatoirement, ce qui veut dire deux bidons sous les ailes pour une mission longue et donc 4 bombes seulement?
> 
> Mon souci vient de la campagne Arab Spring, qui commence par une mission où faut taper 8 cibles au sol. Je vois pas comment faire ça sans bombes guidées avec précision pour avoir 100% de réussite, l’auteur m’ayant répondu d’utiliser le canon (il a cru que j’étais en A10??). Moi je voudrai lâcher 8 bombes guidées en faisant mon laser vu qu’il n’y a pas de JTAC, mais du coup j’ai l’impression que seul le Litening pod fait ce que je veux. Je voulais y aller aux Mavericks mais c’est 4 max... Vous confirmez?


Ce n'est pas le même entre le poste 4 et 5 ?

----------


## war-p

L'atflir n'existe pas encore sur le F18 dans dcs  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> L'atflir n'existe pas encore sur le F18 dans dcs


J'ai été voir et ouais en fait c'est le même  :Facepalm:  Mais du coup j'ai pas compris comment allumer ce bon dieu de laser. En appuyant en bas sur LSR 1688 ou quelque chose du genre, l'écran devient tout marron je pensais que ça générait le laser. Et en fait non mes bombes ne semblaient pas guidées. Bref, je vais profiter de ma journée de chômage partiel pour bosser ça, hier soir après le taf j'étais visiblement fatigué et j'avais pas les yeux en face des trous.  ::lol::

----------


## frostphoenyx

> J'ai été voir et ouais en fait c'est le même  Mais du coup j'ai pas compris comment allumer ce bon dieu de laser. En appuyant en bas sur LSR 1688 ou quelque chose du genre, l'écran devient tout marron je pensais que ça générait le laser. Et en fait non mes bombes ne semblaient pas guidées. Bref, je vais profiter de ma journée de chômage partiel pour bosser ça, hier soir après le taf j'étais visiblement fatigué et j'avais pas les yeux en face des trous.


T'as armé le laser ? T'as appuyé sur Trigger dans le DDI ? t'as appuyé sur la détente ?

Tu dois avoir L ARM affiché au-dessus du pointeur avant de le déclencher je crois, ou je confonds avec le Harrier/F16/A10.
Mais globalement c'est la même chose.

----------


## ze_droopy

Il m'a fallut 30 bonnes minutes pour assimiler la procédure entière du pod laser en guidage. Ce n'est vraiment pas intuitif.

----------


## Qiou87

> Il m'a fallut 30 bonnes minutes pour assimiler la procédure entière du pod laser en guidage. Ce n'est vraiment pas intuitif.


J'ai tenté de le faire "sur le tas", j'ai accroché quelques bombes et le pod et je suis parti. Autant viser, désigner une cible, verrouiller et larguer sur elle mes bombes ça va. Il me manque plus que le guidage laser et je pourrai faire pleuvoir le feu et la fureur sur mes ennemis.  ::ninja:: 

Je pense que je dois pas armer le laser ; du coup je vais peut-être feuilleter le guide de Chuck quand même. Mais bon un bouton "LSR ON" sur le DDI c'est trop demandé?  :tired:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ça va faut juste armer le laser sur la console droite  :tired:  juste à côté de l'interrupteur du FLIR.

----------


## ze_droopy

Et appuyer sur l'OSB Trigger...

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ça va faut juste armer le laser sur la console droite  juste à côté de l'interrupteur du FLIR.


Switch qui redescend tout seul d'ailleurs après le tir... Je ne sais si c'est une fonctionnalité ou un bug mais c'est lourd.

----------


## war-p

> Switch qui redescend tout seul d'ailleurs après le tir... Je ne sais si c'est une fonctionnalité ou un bug mais c'est lourd.


Il redescend tout seul si tu éteint le pod, sinon c'est un bug  ::ninja:: 
Mais ouais sinon, je pense pas que ça soit plus simple sur le f16, là tu actives l'option laser, tu dis que tu veux qu'ils soit sur le trigger, tu largues ta bombe, t'attend un peu et tu déclenche le laser, j'imagine que à terme on aura une option équivalente à celle du F16 où tu peux indiquer que tu veux que le laser se mette en route automatiquement, mais ça va, c'est pas super compliqué.

----------


## Empnicolas



----------


## frostphoenyx

Depuis la nouvelle mise à jour on ne peut plus "latch" le laser, c'est à dire appuyer sur la détente pour activer/désactiver le laser. En mode TRIGGER il faut rester appuyé sur la détente. Sinon c'est le mode AUTO et le TGP active le laser automatiquement s'il est ARMED lors du largage.

----------


## Qiou87

Tu parles de la maj de l’OB? En stable il reste activé chez moi quand j’appuie sur la détente. Merci pour le tuto Nico!

----------


## frostphoenyx

Oui, pardon. Je joue sur l'OB.

----------


## SergeyevK

> D’ailleurs j’ai volé avec ton skin F18 60th anniversary bleu hier toute la soirée. Il est canon


Oh, merci !

----------


## Qiou87

Merci pour les conseils sur le TPOD du Hornet. Après 8 essais ces trois derniers jours, j'ai triomphé de la mission 1 de la campagne Arab Spring.  J'ai largué 6 bombes GBU-12 guidées avec précision sur mes cibles (que 6 parce que mon ailier s'est montré un peu utile en fait et en a shooté 2). Le TPOD reste pas super intuitif à utiliser mais au moins ça marche. J'ai aussi découvert la page FPAS qui permet d'optimiser sa conso et son autonomie, pratique car j'ai dû rentrer au PA en faisant 150nm avec 4000lbs de carburant. Il m'en restait 1500 à l'atterrissage.  :Cigare:

----------


## ze_droopy

Libérer Queshm


*### Objectifs voilures fixes ###* F-14, F-18, M2kC, AV-8B, A-10C

*--- CAP ---* (Contrôleur Humain!)
1. Les renseignements savent qu'une cargaison très dangereuse au départ de l\'Iran pourrait être infiltré sur le sol Emirati.
Identifier les aéronefs se dirigeant vers les EAU.
Les aéronefs recherchés ressemblent à des jets privés civils (Yak-40):

Détruisez-les au-dessus des 1000 pieds!

2. Défendez les aéronefs amis en cas de présence de chasseurs ennemis.

*--- CAS ---*
WP1: Libérez l\'aéroport de Queshm: Les blindés et aéronefs sur zone sont considérés Hostiles.

WP2: Chassez les séparatistes de l'île en détruisant les blindés se trouvant dans la partie Ouest de l\'île.

WP3: Détruisez les lanceurs SS-N-2 iraniens dans le voisinage de Bandar Lengeh


*### Objectifs voilures tournantes ###* UH-1, Mi-8

Assistez les forces alliées en transportant le matériel stationné sur Tunb Island vers la balise déployée par notre indic local (c/s Zorro).
Fréquence Balise Indic: 55.0 FM (Mi-8: Prst 1) - Cap Initial depuis Tunb: 005°
TACAN Mobile Tunb: 58.0 FM (Mi-8: Prst 2)

Une fois le ravitaillement effectué, écoutez et assistez les forces locales.


*### ODB OPFOR ###*

Chasseurs: F5, L-39, Mig-21
Aéronefs: Yak-40
AAA & SAM: ZSU-23, SA-9, possible SA-8 et SA-19
Blindés: Tout type, d'origine russe.

*### OPTASK COMMS ###*

AWACS:
Overlord: 260.00 MHz

AFAC: (Reaper)
Pontiac8: 280.00 MHz

Ravitailleurs: 
Texaco (Drogue) : 255.00 MHz - TACAN 5X
Shell (Boom): 256.00 MHz - TACAN 6X

USS Washington:
128.00 MHz
TACAN: 73X
ICLS: 13

USS Stennis:
130.00 MHz
TACAN: 74X
ICLS: 14

USS Tarawa:
132.00 MHz
TACAN: 1X

BRC CSG: 240°



*## PSYOPS ##*
A-10: 125.0-1
F-14: 125.2-3
F-18: 125.4-5
M2000: 125.6-7
HLO: 125.8-9

----------


## Flappie

Cool, ça faisait longtemps qu'on n'avait pas eu droit à une de tes missions !  ::):  Merci.

La nuit claire me tente pas mal ! Et pour ma monture, je dirais hélico. On se prendra une fréquence commune avec JimJim s'il a besoin d'un coup de main pour la CAP.

----------


## JanSolo

Partant!
F18 CAP ou CAS en fonction de ce que tu prévois en voilures fixes. 
CAP me tente bien car désormais je sais bien me servir de l'IFF du F18 et vous noterez que je ne fais plus de friendly fire, si, si , je fais plus.

----------


## Qiou87

Ah ouais ça fait envie! Nuit claire c’est cool je trouve.

Présent en F18 CAP ou CAS selon la taille de chaque groupe. Dommage que le mode AA du TPOD soit qu’en OB ça aurait été pratique pour l’identification visuelle des cibles AA.

----------


## Flappie

> Partant!
> F18 CAP ou CAS en fonction de ce que tu prévois en voilures fixes. 
> CAP me tente bien car désormais je sais bien me servir de l'IFF du F18 et vous noterez que je ne fais plus de friendly fire, si, si , je fais plus.


A vrai dire, je crois que ça fait deux semaines qu'on n'a pas eu à déplorer de friendly fire. Bravo à tous !

@Qiou : si tu veux faire de l'identification visuelle à distance, prends le F-14, il faisait ça avant tout le monde.  ::trollface::

----------


## war-p

Bon j'ai testé hier le tpod pour l'histoire du laser, et oui... Le laser se désactive bien après un premier largage, par contre il est automatique pas besoin de le trigger dans ce cas.

----------


## Qiou87

> Bon j'ai testé hier le tpod pour l'histoire du laser, et oui... Le laser se désactive bien après un premier largage, par contre il est automatique pas besoin de le trigger dans ce cas.


Ouais si tu as activé le laser sur la banquette de droite avant le largage, il s'active 10sec avant l'impact automatiquement. Par contre faut le réactiver à chaque passe. Hier j'ai tapé 4 cibles au même endroit, et quand t'oublies pour l'une d'elle, après faut l'activer en manuel. Rien de grave puisque pour l'instant un appui le laisse allumé.

@*Flappie*: pas besoin de me vendre le F-14, je sais bien que c'est un superbe avion et un module réussi. Mais je vole qu'en single-seat, c'est ce qui m'intéresse le plus, et comme la Navy n'a jamais commandé de version monoplace du F14...

Sinon une vidéo m'a fait me poser une question: y'a jamais de pannes dans DCS*, ou c'est juste qu'on les active pas?

_(je précise: l'équipage va bien, sinon je posterai pas ça ici)_

*A part quand MirabelleBenou se fait déchiqueter par des AAA en A10C je veux dire.  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

> Ouais si tu as activé le laser sur la banquette de droite avant le largage, il s'active 10sec avant l'impact automatiquement. Par contre faut le réactiver à chaque passe. Hier j'ai tapé 4 cibles au même endroit, et quand t'oublies pour l'une d'elle, après faut l'activer en manuel. Rien de grave puisque pour l'instant un appui le laisse allumé.
> 
> @*Flappie*: pas besoin de me vendre le F-14, je sais bien que c'est un superbe avion et un module réussi. Mais je vole qu'en single-seat, c'est ce qui m'intéresse le plus, et comme la Navy n'a jamais commandé de version monoplace du F14...
> 
> Sinon une vidéo m'a fait me poser une question: y'a jamais de pannes dans DCS*, ou c'est juste qu'on les active pas?
> 
> _(je précise: l'équipage va bien, sinon je posterai pas ça ici)_
> 
> *A part quand MirabelleBenou se fait déchiqueter par des AAA en A10C je veux dire.


Ouais ça fait drôle quand tu viens de faire une passe, que tu break, et que tu repasses au dessus de ta cible et que... NON.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je vous propose pour mardi la mission suivante:
> 
> *Libérer Queshm!*
> 
> *### Objectifs voilures fixes ###*
> 
> *--- CAP ---* (Contrôleur Humain!)
> 1. Les renseignements savent qu'une cargaison très dangereuse au départ de l'Iran pourrait être infiltré sur le sol Emirati.
> Identifier les aéronefs se dirigeant vers les EAU.
> ...


Présent en Harrier et pour faire la mission de nuit.

----------


## Jimjim13

Nuit claire ça semble bien sympas  ::): 

Si mon Cocher est dispo: F-14 en Rio
Sinon A-10C ou F-18 CAP

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Présent en Huey (si pas de déplacement de charge en slingshot, j'ai jamais fait encore, et de nuit ça va être un massacre) ou A-10C !

Nuit claire aussi, ça me dit bien (jamais vraiment volé de nuit, ça peut être marrant).




> *A part quand MirabelleBenou se fait déchiqueter par des AAA en A10C je veux dire.


Même pas ! C'était une méthode ingénieuse pour avoir de la clim à bord (fait chaud dans le Golfe !). Le mécano n'ayant pas réparé la clim de l'avion, j'ai dû faire preuve de créativité et d'ingéniosité, assorti d'une petit pointe, je le dit sans honte et avec toute humilité bien sûr, d'un savoir faire exceptionnel !  :B): 

(et pis en plus j'ai réussi à rentrer à la maison !)

----------


## Ranger 28

> Je vous propose pour mardi la mission suivante:
> 
> *Libérer Queshm!*
> 
> *### Objectifs voilures fixes ###*
> 
> *--- CAP ---* (Contrôleur Humain!)
> 1. Les renseignements savent qu'une cargaison très dangereuse au départ de l'Iran pourrait être infiltré sur le sol Emirati.
> Identifier les aéronefs se dirigeant vers les EAU.
> ...


Oh, ben quand j'ai vu contrôleur humain, je t'ai vu venir avec tes gros sabots. En plus (comme par hasard) y'a pas de F-2 prévus (oui, moi je vole en F-2, pas en F-16 !).
Du coup, perso nuit noire ou claire, vent orages, cyclones... Tu fais comme tu veux ^^.
Bah ok pour moi bien évidemment !
Juste se prendre le temps de faire un brief avant mardi si c'est possible ?

Sinon, pour ceux qui veulent/on le temps, je lance tous les soirs mon petit terrain d'entraînement en ligne. Donc si vous préférez vous entraîner en groupe plutôt que seul, n'hésitez pas.

----------


## JanSolo

Ton serveur tu le nommes comme pour les sessions du mardi avec le même mdp?
J'ai réinstallé l'ordi suite à la mise à jour Windows 10 2004 qui m'a posé problème et j'ai perdu tous les paramètres enregistrés des serveurs...

----------


## Ranger 28

Bah, j'ai fais super original.
Serveur : **Ranger
Mdp : 123

En général je suis sur TS à partir de 20h45

----------


## plon

Présent en hélico ! (Huey).

----------


## Bopnc

> Sinon une vidéo m'a fait me poser une question: y'a jamais de pannes dans DCS*, ou c'est juste qu'on les active pas?


Les probabilités de pannes sont gérées dans l'onglet "pannes" de chaque appareil joueur dans l'éditeur DCS, donc c'est géré mission par mission. 
Je crois qu'il existe un profil de pannes "réaliste" qu'on peut activer, mais je n'ai jamais vu personne le faire et par défaut elles sont toutes à 0%.

----------


## ze_droopy

Malheureusement les probabilités de pannes ne fonctionnent pas en multi.
(A moins que cela ait changé ?)

----------


## Qiou87

Ok, dommage. En soi ça peut arriver sur un avion de chasse, et en multi justement ça ne met pas en jeu la réussite de la mission - au pire un appareil se crashe et respawn mais ça peut être amusant à gérer et en introduisant un peu d’aléatoire. Surtout sur les missions où on est un peu trop sereins...

----------


## papagueff

> Switch qui redescend tout seul d'ailleurs après le tir... Je ne sais si c'est une fonctionnalité ou un bug mais c'est lourd.


D'après le gars de l'AVM ce serait normal, ceci afin d'éviter de faire chauffer le laser. Donc après chaque bombes il faut réactiver le laser et ne pas oublier d'actionner le trigger.
Je sais, c'est chiant, moi même hier sur le serveur de Ranger j'ai eu ce problème et je comprenais pas pourquoi ma seconde bombe ne partait pas.   ::blink:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ok, dommage. En soi ça peut arriver sur un avion de chasse, et en multi justement ça ne met pas en jeu la réussite de la mission - au pire un appareil se crashe et respawn mais ça peut être amusant à gérer et en introduisant un peu d’aléatoire. Surtout sur les missions où on est un peu trop sereins...


ne crois tu pas que c'est assez compliqué avec la mission sans pour cela rajouter de la difficulté. D'ailleurs il n'y a jamais de panne sur les appareils en opération, ils sont sérieusement révisés pour ne pas entacher la mission.   ::siffle::

----------


## papagueff

un F18 ou un A10c en CAS pour Papagueff   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Azrayen

Salut,



> Alors en fait mon problème venait du TDC Depress ;  j'utilisais "Commande de désignation - relâcher" alors que le bouton  correspondant est en fait traduit en "Commande de désignation -  Appuyer". Et donc maintenant ça marche, merci la trad.


Désolé de ne pas être parfaits, hein  :;): 




> Disons que t'as les deux dans les commandes, "Commande de désignation - Appuyer" et "Relâcher". Donc bêtement j'ai cru que Press = appuyer et Depress = relâcher. Bah non. A force d'appuyer sur tous les boutons du HOTAS j'ai fini par faire bouger le réticule et j'ai regardé à quoi ça correspondait.


Heu... là je ne comprends pas en revanche... sur Hornet, on est d'accord ?

Nan parce qu'il y avait en effet matière à faire un coup de nettoyage sur certaines formulations ::P: 
=> ce que j'ai fait et qui doit être sorti désormais.
- la commande est unique (= je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton affirmation qu'il en existe 2 distinctes, c'est pas le cas chez moi ; et pourtant mes fichiers de conf perso .diff.lua ont bien gardé trace de l'ancien nom "Commande de désignation de manette des gaz - Appuyer", mais ça n'a aucune incidence sur ce que je lis dans le simu)
- la trad revue est "Manettes des gaz - Commande de désignation de cible (TDC) - Appui (lock)" ; j'vais pas réussir à faire plus précis ^^

(et donc je vois pas d'où sort le "relâcher")

++
Az'

----------


## Qiou87

Merci d'être passé. J'espère que t'es pas en France parce que je m'en voudrai que tu postes à 4h du mat' parce qu'un joueur un peu teubé comme moi s'emmêle dans les commandes sur DCS.  ::P: 

Donc j'ai confondu "Commande de désignation de manette des gaz - Appuyer" et "Interrupteur de commande capteur - relâcher" (je viens d'ouvrir DCS pour vérifier, je suis en 2.5.6 stable). Comme les tutos que je regardais sont tous en anglais, pour "TDC depress" j'ai juste cherché où ça me disait "relâcher" ce qui n'est évidemment pas exact (mais bon pour un français la différence entre "press" et "depress" est pas évidente). Y'a beaucoup de lignes alors forcément, on cherche un raccourci pour pas toutes les lire - et on se plante.  :;):

----------


## pollux 18

*Il-2 Great Battle*: JDD N°252 P-47D-22 "Razorback" pour fin juin début juillet !

L’annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=953580

Un patch intermédiaire estampillé 4.007 en approche avec plusieurs changement réclamé par la communauté. Comprendra aussi les nouvelles textyres 4 K pour le JU 87 Stuka. 










Suivra pour fin juin début juillet le patch 4.008 avec l'ajout du P-47D-22 "Razorback", premier avion pour la bataille de Normandie ainsi que char Sd.Kfz.184 "Ferdinand" pour Tank Crew.













Le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=208801

----------


## sentepu

Présent mardi soir en 2000  ::):

----------


## partizan

En doublette avec Sen  :;):

----------


## ze_droopy

Bon, après avoir fait les tests avec Jimjim, j'en déduis que le Homing sur transmission FM ne fonctionne toujours pas pour les clients multijoueurs (bug de 2014 quand même...)  ::(: 
Les Hueys vous serez donc guidés a coups de fusées vertes, qui se voient de très loin la nuit.

----------


## pioupiou08

bonjour à tous. Je vous suis depuis un certain temps et vous lis régulièrement. Je m'entraine a DCS avant de rejoindre vos serveurs. Néanmoins je suis confronté à un gros soucis. Je fais la mission 1 de la campagne du M2000 et elle bug car mon Chevy 1-1 rentre dans le véhicule qui est garé devant lui ce qui lui casse le nez de son avion. Après cela évidemment il ne sort plus du hagard malgré que le véhicule devant lui soit parti.

En fait en tout début de mission je le vois qui avance tout doucement jusqu'à percuter la voiture !!! Y a t-il un moyen de passer cette mission ? car sans ça je suis complètement bloqué... je précise que ça ne le faisais pas avant la 2.5.6 car je l'avait déjà commencée.... 

J'espère vraiment trouvé une solution car c'est très embettant tout ça !!

Merci de vos réponses

----------


## Jimjim13

> bonjour à tous. Je vous suis depuis un certain temps et vous lis régulièrement. Je m'entraine a DCS avant de rejoindre vos serveurs. Néanmoins je suis confronté à un gros soucis. Je fais la mission 1 de la campagne du M2000 et elle bug car mon Chevy 1-1 rentre dans le véhicule qui est garé devant lui ce qui lui casse le nez de son avion. Après cela évidemment il ne sort plus du hagard malgré que le véhicule devant lui soit parti.
> 
> En fait en tout début de mission je le vois qui avance tout doucement jusqu'à percuter la voiture !!! Y a t-il un moyen de passer cette mission ? car sans ça je suis complètement bloqué... je précise que ça ne le faisais pas avant la 2.5.6 car je l'avait déjà commencée.... 
> 
> J'espère vraiment trouvé une solution car c'est très embettant tout ça !!
> 
> Merci de vos réponses


Tu sais tu n'as pas besoin de t'entrainer des lustres avant de voler avec nous, y a vraiment tous les niveaux et c'est ambiance bon enfant. Nos vétérans du M2000 pourrons te répondre en direct à toutes tes questions ^^ Pas besoin de finir la campagne complète  ::rolleyes:: 

je dis ça, je dis rien  :;):

----------


## pioupiou08

J'imagine bien mais j'ai déjà du mal à atterrir proprement, j'ai jamais fait de combat, etc etc... je voudrais au moins voler sans vous demander toute les 2 secondes des trucs lol. Mais j'en prends bonne note c'est gentil

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Alors si ça peut te rassurer, une partie d'entre nous ne vont même pas jusqu'aux atterrissages, certains décollent en mode "quick start", d'autres volent parfois pour la 1ère fois sur un appareil (moi en Huey il y a 2 semaines...).

----------


## Flappie

> Bon, après avoir fait les tests avec Jimjim, j'en déduis que le Homing sur transmission FM ne fonctionne toujours pas pour les clients multijoueurs (bug de 2014 quand même...) 
> Les Hueys vous serez donc guidés a coups de fusées vertes, qui se voient de très loin la nuit.


Ah ? J'ai pourtant jamais eu de problème avec le homing en Huey, ni en AM ni en FM.





> bonjour à tous. Je vous suis depuis un certain temps et vous lis régulièrement. Je m'entraine a DCS avant de rejoindre vos serveurs. Néanmoins je suis confronté à un gros soucis. Je fais la mission 1 de la campagne du M2000 et elle bug car mon Chevy 1-1 rentre dans le véhicule qui est garé devant lui ce qui lui casse le nez de son avion. Après cela évidemment il ne sort plus du hagard malgré que le véhicule devant lui soit parti.
> 
> En fait en tout début de mission je le vois qui avance tout doucement jusqu'à percuter la voiture !!! Y a t-il un moyen de passer cette mission ? car sans ça je suis complètement bloqué... je précise que ça ne le faisais pas avant la 2.5.6 car je l'avait déjà commencée.... 
> 
> J'espère vraiment trouvé une solution car c'est très embettant tout ça !!
> 
> Merci de vos réponses


Salut, dans certaines campagnes, tu peux zapper une mission via le menu spécial des coms ( * > F10 ). Essaye pour voir.

----------


## Tugais

Le comportement de l'IA qui vient percuter le Mirage est "normal", c'est un bug qui est apparu avec l'arrivée de la 2.5 6 et qui cause des problèmes avec le pathfinding des unités au sol. Il va falloir patienter qu'ED résolve le problème (il n'y a aucune timeline sur ce point, ça peut durer quelques semaines, comme une année).

----------


## pioupiou08

Merci à tous pour vos réponses

----------


## Flappie

> Le comportement de l'IA qui vient percuter le Mirage est "normal", c'est un bug qui est apparu avec l'arrivée de la 2.5 6 et qui cause des problèmes avec le pathfinding des unités au sol. Il va falloir patienter qu'ED résolve le problème (il n'y a aucune timeline sur ce point, ça peut durer quelques semaines, comme une année).


Si cet appareil IA est optionnel à la mission, on peut aussi éditer la mission concernée pour le supprimer (car on ne sait pas quand ED va corriger ce bug...).

Quel est le nom de cette campagne ?

----------


## sentepu

> bonjour à tous. Je vous suis depuis un certain temps et vous lis régulièrement. Je m'entraine a DCS avant de rejoindre vos serveurs. Néanmoins je suis confronté à un gros soucis. Je fais la mission 1 de la campagne du M2000 et elle bug car mon Chevy 1-1 rentre dans le véhicule qui est garé devant lui ce qui lui casse le nez de son avion. Après cela évidemment il ne sort plus du hagard malgré que le véhicule devant lui soit parti.
> 
> En fait en tout début de mission je le vois qui avance tout doucement jusqu'à percuter la voiture !!! Y a t-il un moyen de passer cette mission ? car sans ça je suis complètement bloqué... je précise que ça ne le faisais pas avant la 2.5.6 car je l'avait déjà commencée.... 
> 
> J'espère vraiment trouvé une solution car c'est très embettant tout ça !!
> 
> Merci de vos réponses


Comme tous le monde a dit osef, j'ai pas encore fait une campagne alors que je "connais" su-25/mig-29/m2000/f18

Je te conseil de venir sur le TS apres manger (~20/21h) il y as parfois du monde qui traine et qui se lance un petit entrainement. et a plusieurs c'est plus sympa  ::):

----------


## pioupiou08

> Si cet appareil IA est optionnel à la mission, on peut aussi éditer la mission concernée pour le supprimer (car on ne sait pas quand ED va corriger ce bug...).
> 
> Quel est le nom de cette campagne ?


C'est la 1ere mission tutoriel de la campagne du M2000, on doit voler avec une IP qui nous explique les bases de l'INS, de la radio etc... c'est la 1ère d'une série de 10 je crois. La 3ème c'est le ravitaillement en vol.

----------


## Flappie

Il existe plusieurs campagnes pour le M-2000.  :;):  Je suppose que tu parles de la campagne nommée "M-2000C Campaign". Ils auraient pu faire un effort sur le nom de la mission... Je regarde si je peux éditer la mission.

----------


## pioupiou08

> Il existe plusieurs campagnes pour le M-2000.  Je suppose que tu parles de la campagne nommée "M-2000C Campaign". Ils auraient pu faire un effort sur le nom de la mission... Je regarde si je peux éditer la mission.


Oui je viens de vérifier, c'est bien cette campagne ;-)

----------


## Ranger 28

Comme l'a dit Sen, quasiment tous les soirs il y a un petit serveur avec un terrain d'entraînement dessus. Tu pourras t'y entraîner à ce que tu veux. Tous les avions et hélicos pilotables sont dispo avec des cibles en tout genre.
Je me connecte sur TS et le lance vers 20h45 en général.
En ce qui concerne le 2000, même si je n'en suis pas un super spécialiste, je peux tout de même te filer un coup de main dessus.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ah ? J'ai pourtant jamais eu de problème avec le homing en Huey, ni en AM ni en FM.


 En tant que client multijoueur ? Je parle du SAR Homing, à partir de la VHF/FM.

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui je viens de vérifier, c'est bien cette campagne ;-)


Un petit tour sur le forum officiel plus tard, tu n'es pas le seul à subir ce bug. Il semble que c'est réglé dans la dernière Open beta, donc si tu ne veux pas attendre tu peux l'installer à la place et jouer dessus. Ou alors attendre la mise à jour de la stable, d'ici 6 mois si on se base sur l'expérience depuis début 2020.  ::ninja::

----------


## pioupiou08

> Un petit tour sur le forum officiel plus tard, tu n'es pas le seul à subir ce bug. Il semble que c'est réglé dans la dernière Open beta, donc si tu ne veux pas attendre tu peux l'installer à la place et jouer dessus. Ou alors attendre la mise à jour de la stable, d'ici 6 mois si on se base sur l'expérience depuis début 2020.


Ok merci de ta réponse, mais bon installer l'OB pour enlever ce bug et m'en rajouter d'autres, je passe mon tour ;-)  je viendrai m'entrainer avec vous sur les serveurs !!

----------


## Azrayen

Bonjour,




> Merci d'être passé. J'espère que t'es pas en France


Si, mais pas d'inquiétude  ::):  Je fais le hibou parfois (hou hou).




> "Interrupteur de commande capteur - relâcher" (je viens d'ouvrir DCS pour vérifier, je suis en 2.5.6 stable).


Ah, tiens, il devrait avoir changé aussi, celui-ci, pourtant... vers "Commande capteur (Sensor Control Switch) - Appui"
Même logique que le précédent d'ailleurs, avec désormais un rappel de l'anglais souvent parlant dans les échanges/conseils  ::): 
Si ça n'est pas encore arrivé en Stable, sorry ; ça ne saurait tarder.


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je fais la mission 1 de la campagne du M2000 et elle bug car mon Chevy 1-1 rentre dans le véhicule qui est garé devant lui ce qui lui casse le nez de son avion. Après cela évidemment il ne sort plus du hagard malgré que le véhicule devant lui soit parti.


Tugais a raison "sauf que" il était un peu pessimiste ; moi je me suis laissé dire la semaine dernière que c'était corrigé (en dév) ; or il me semble qu'il y a eu une mise à jour de l'OB depuis... et ce que rapporte Qiou87 semble confirmer !

Bref, juste attendre la prochaine MàJ de la Release.

++
Az'

----------


## Flappie

> Ok merci de ta réponse, mais bon installer l'OB pour enlever ce bug et m'en rajouter d'autres, je passe mon tour ;-)


Pas la peine, il suffit de remplacer le fichier de la mission concernée. Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que sur ma beta, le fichier de la mission 01 date du 25 avril... Ça ne doit pas être le bon fichier.

Peux-tu me dire quelle est la date du fichier suivant dans ton installation ?

_\DCS World OpenBeta\Mods\aircraft\M-2000C\Missions\Campaigns\Caucasus - South Ossetia\Mission 01 FINAL.miz_

----------


## pioupiou08

> Pas la peine, il suffit de remplacer le fichier de la mission concernée. Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que sur ma beta, le fichier de la mission 01 date du 25 avril... Ça ne doit pas être le bon fichier.
> 
> Peux-tu me dire quelle est la date du fichier suivant dans ton installation ?
> 
> _\DCS World OpenBeta\Mods\aircraft\M-2000C\Missions\Campaigns\Caucasus - South Ossetia\Mission 01 FINAL.miz_



Il est en date du 04/06/2020

----------


## Flappie

Ah ? C'est bizarre que j'aie un fichier plus vieux sur la beta. En tout cas, je crois comprendre que ce n'est pas la mission qui a été patchée, mais bien le jeu. Du coup, si tu restes sur la beta, il te faut éditer la mission pour déplacer l'avion qui provoque le problème en "take off from ramp". Ainsi, il décollera directement de la piste, et ne rentrera dans personne. Fais une sauvegarde du fichier avant.

----------


## pioupiou08

> Du coup, si tu restes sur la beta, il te faut éditer la mission pour déplacer l'avion qui provoque le problème en "take off from ramp".


Je ne suis pas sur l'OB justement.

----------


## davidmontpellier

David présent en F18 CAS/SEAD

----------


## Qiou87

> Je ne suis pas sur l'OB justement.


C'est juste une faute de frappe de Flappie mais tu peux éditer toutes les missions de campagne à la main, en stable ou en beta c'est pareil. Faut aller dans le répertoire qu'il te dit dans ton répertoire d'installation du jeu, ouvrir le fichier depuis l'éditeur de mission, trouver l'avion en question et changer ses propriétés initiales.

En revanche si je me souviens de cette mission, ça risque de foutre en l'air les scripts vu que ton avion à toi démarre à froid et du parking. Le temps que tu aies allumé l'avion, le leader sera déjà parti depuis longtemps.

----------


## Flappie

> Je ne suis pas sur l'OB justement.


Oups, je voulais parler de la stable. Envoie moi le fichier en MP, je vais essayer d'éditer la mission pour que tu puisses y jouer.

----------


## Qiou87

> Oups, je voulais parler de la stable. Envoie moi le fichier en MP, je vais essayer d'éditer la mission pour que tu puisses y jouer.


Tu as sûrement le même, sur le forum officiel Baltic dit bien qu'il n'y a pas touché. La différence est dans le pathfinding des IA au roulage, cela affecte toutes les missions. Donc si tu lui envoies ton fichier mission modifié, il doit pouvoir le remplacer chez lui sans souci particulier.

En plus jusqu'ici l'OB est pas si différente de la stable...

D'ailleurs demain on vole toujours en stable?

----------


## davidmontpellier

Le guide de Chuck sur le F18 vient d'être mis à jour: https://www.mudspike.com/wp-content/...et%20Guide.pdf

----------


## pioupiou08

> Oups, je voulais parler de la stable. Envoie moi le fichier en MP, je vais essayer d'éditer la mission pour que tu puisses y jouer.


ok je veux bien mais comment j'envoie un fichier par MP  ? Je viens d'aller voir et j'ai pas trouvé. A moins que je te fasse un copier-coller du contenu ? Merci bcp en tout cas pour l'aide ;-)

----------


## pioupiou08

J'ai modifié la mission dans l'éditeur, j'ai juste déplacé d'une place de parking mon leader, j'ai mis cette mission modifiée dans le bon répertoire. J'ai lancé la campagne, mon leader à bien changé de place. Par contre j'ai pas essayé de commencer la mission car rien n'est branché sur mon PC. Je teste ça tout à l'heure. je suis pas sur que ça fonctionne du coup car je me demande si il a gardé tous les scripts...

----------


## Qiou87

> Le guide de Chuck sur le F18 vient d'être mis à jour: https://www.mudspike.com/wp-content/...et%20Guide.pdf


D'ailleurs je n'ai pas trouvé dans le guide comment j'ajuste la pression barométrique pour mon altimètre (sur Hornet donc). Vous savez, ce fameux chiffre qu'on vous donne à l'approche du P.A par exemple. Hier la tour me dit 30,32 je crois, sauf que l'avion est sur 29,92 de base. Donc j'ai un offset d'altitude (une fois sur le pont j'étais en altitude négative), et j'ai pas trouvé où régler cela  dans le guide. Pas hyper gênant en VFR mais comme demain on vole de nuit, j'aimerai avec des instruments réglés correctement.  ::):

----------


## TuxFr78

Je crois que ça se fait avec le Standby Altimeter (regarde p36)
Tu peux tourner la mollette en bas à gauche pour ajuster la pression

----------


## ze_droopy

Tu tournes le bouton situé en bas à gauche de ton altimètre (c'est normalement la même methode sur tous les altimètres)

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai modifié la mission dans l'éditeur, j'ai juste déplacé d'une place de parking mon leader, j'ai mis cette mission modifiée dans le bon répertoire. J'ai lancé la campagne, mon leader à bien changé de place. Par contre j'ai pas essayé de commencer la mission car rien n'est branché sur mon PC. Je teste ça tout à l'heure. je suis pas sur que ça fonctionne du coup car je me demande si il a gardé tous les scripts...


Impec' ! Si tu n'as fait que changer le numéro de parking affecté à l'appareil qui posait problème, tu n'as altéré aucun script. Et c'est par ailleurs une excellente solution si ça fonctionne (la mienne était un peu bourrin, puisque ton ailier serait parti longtemps avant toi).

Si ton problème persiste malgré tout, note que tu peux aussi demander à l'IA de partir plus tard. Sélectionne l'unité IA, et en bas à droite tu dois voir son heure d'activation qui correspond normalement à l'heure du début de la mission. Il suffit d'ajouter 5-10 minutes pour le voir démarrer plus tard.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je crois que ça se fait avec le Standby Altimeter (regarde p36)
> Tu peux tourner la mollette en bas à gauche pour ajuster la pression


Han, bah oui. Ok merci.  ::):

----------


## pioupiou08

> Impec' ! Si tu n'as fait que changer le numéro de parking affecté à l'appareil qui posait problème, tu n'as altéré aucun script. Et c'est par ailleurs une excellente solution si ça fonctionne (la mienne était un peu bourrin, puisque ton ailier serait parti longtemps avant toi).
> 
> Si ton problème persiste malgré tout, note que tu peux aussi demander à l'IA de partir plus tard. Sélectionne l'unité IA, et en bas à droite tu dois voir son heure d'activation qui correspond normalement à l'heure du début de la mission. Il suffit d'ajouter 5-10 minutes pour le voir démarrer plus tard.


Bah ça marchouille en fait, en effet le leader n'est plus bloqué, il part un peu en avance mais j'arrive à le rattraper, mais j'ai l'impression que le script est en décalage avec sa position ou ses actions... et jusqu'au moment d'effectuer mon touch and go et un atterrissage sur Vazianni, bah impossible de joindre la tour pour autoriser mon T&Go comme demandé par le script de la mission, donc mission pas validée... Je vais retenter une fois de plus, il y a peut être quelque chose que j'ai mal fait.

----------


## pioupiou08

C'est bon ça a marché, c'est moi qui m'était emmêlé les piceaux dans les com radio avec la tour. Mission validée !! merci à vous tous pour le coup de main. A bientôt sur un serveur multi  ::happy2::

----------


## Flappie

N'hésite pas à venir dès demain soir, d'autant que partizan sera présent en M-2000C : il connait la bête sur le bout des doigts et peut t'aider à progresser rapidement.
Je t'envoie les infos pour nos soirées DCS.

----------


## Tophe33

Salut, je serai là demain en F18, sead ou cap, ou cas si besoin  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Voici un récap pour la mission de demain mardi soir, 21h:

*Libérer Queshm!* (lien)

Ranger28 : Command / ATC

Sen : une Baguette, pas trop cuite
Zan : allez, mettez m'en deux
Tux : jamais deux sans trois, ou alors un Huey ma bonne dame
Jason  F-18 CAP ou CAS
Qiou : F-18 CAP ou CAS 
Tophe : F-18 SEAD ou CAP
David: F-18 CAP ou CAS 
papagueff : F-18 (CAS ?) ou  A-10C
Nico : AV-8B
Dusty"Dustjim" JimJim : F-14 CAP ou CAS

Flappie  Hélico (Mi-8 de préférence, Huey ou Ka-50 si besoin)
MirabelleBenou : Huey ou A-10C
plon : Huey


@Qiou : je propose de rester sur la *stable*, d'autant que la beta est déjà pétée (backlighting des cockpits qui ne fonctionnent pas bien, pas top pour une mission de nuit).

----------


## Qiou87

> @Qiou : je propose de rester sur la *stable*, d'autant que la beta est déjà pétée (backlighting des cockpits qui ne fonctionnent pas bien, pas top pour une mission de nuit).


Moi ça me va, c'est celle que j'ai gardée (franchement 2 installs ça bouffe trop de place). Justement parce qu'en VR les variations de perf parfois introduites par les maj OB sont casse-bonbon, et tant pis si je rate les toutes dernières features ajoutées au F18 pendant quelques temps. Mais je suis pas le seul ici donc je préfère me renseigner.

D'ailleurs lorsque j'aurai fini ma campagne actuelle en 18, je risque de remonter un peu dans le Mirage. J'ai une campagne de baltic (Red flag) à faire et du coup je viendrai aussi le mardi avec. J'ai déjà testé de voler entre canards avec un autre avion que mon "daily" et c'est compliqué en terme de charge mentale. A voir dans 1-2 semaines donc, parce que 2 Mirages seuls pour faire de la CAP c'est un peu léger.

----------


## partizan

Pioupiou, pas de souci demain soir pour te placer entre Sen et moi sous des ailes deltas bienveillantes  :;): 
Cool que l’on ait un ATC pour la CAP

----------


## Ranger 28

Ah ouai ! Que deux pointus en CAP demain soir ?  ::huh:: 
Ca va être sportif...

Pour ce qui est de la fonction command, je veux bien un petit cours avant de faire des conneries...  ::trollface::

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Voici un récap pour la mission de demain mardi soir, 21h:
> 
> *Libérer Queshm!* (lien)
> 
> Ranger28 : Command / ATC
> 
> Sen : une Baguette, pas trop cuite
> Zan : allez, mettez m'en deux
> Jason  F-18 CAP ou CAS
> ...


David: F-18 CAP ou CAS

----------


## Flappie

> Ah ouai ! Que deux pointus en CAP demain soir ? 
> Ca va être sportif...
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la fonction command, je veux bien un petit cours avant de faire des conneries...


Perso, je vois 6 pointus, dont 2 à plein temps.

Je suis dispo pour un cours sur Combined Arms ce soir entre 21h et 22h.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ah ouai ! Que deux pointus en CAP demain soir ? 
> Ca va être sportif...


On est plusieurs à être flexibles. Déjà les SEAD, en général t'as tapé les SAM au début de la mission, au premier ravito tu repars full-CAP. Et puis un Hornet même SEAD, c'est 4x AGM-88C, 2x AIM120C et 2x AIM9X. C'est autant qu'un Mirage 2000C full-CAP, la capacité SEAD en plus.  :;):

----------


## TuxFr78

> Voici un récap pour la mission de demain mardi soir, 21h:
> 
> *Libérer Queshm!* (lien)
> 
> Ranger28 : Command / ATC
> 
> Sen : une Baguette, pas trop cuite
> Zan : allez, mettez m'en deux
> Jason  F-18 CAP ou CAS
> ...


Tux : une baguette (mais j'ai pas suivi les dernières màj) ou Huey
C'est Flappie qui choisit  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

> On est plusieurs à être flexibles. Déjà les SEAD, en général t'as tapé les SAM au début de la mission, au premier ravito tu repars full-CAP. Et puis un Hornet même SEAD, c'est 4x AGM-88C, 2x AIM120C et 2x AIM9X. C'est autant qu'un Mirage 2000C full-CAP, la capacité SEAD en plus.


Je sais bien que les 18 vous êtes les couteaux suisses de service. C'était juste pour mettre un peu de pression aux 2000^^

@Flappie ok pour ce soir. Je serai là. J'ai regardé la doc de CA qui s'installe avec le module... Elle est datée de 2013 et visiblement y'a eu des changements.

----------


## sentepu

> Je sais bien que les 18 vous êtes les couteaux suisses de service. C'était juste pour mettre un peu de pression aux 2000^^
> 
> @Flappie ok pour ce soir. Je serai là. J'ai regardé la doc de CA qui s'installe avec le module... Elle est datée de 2013 et visiblement y'a eu des changements.


Comme à chaque fois, la seule pression présente sera dans le verre à porter de main  ::):

----------


## Jimjim13

Je confirme que DustJim seronts  en  F14 en cap ou  cas.
Ze droopy est trop  occupé a  finir  la  mission qu'il a  oublié de s'inscrire

----------


## pioupiou08

> Pioupiou, pas de souci demain soir pour te placer entre Sen et moi sous des ailes deltas bienveillantes 
> Cool que l’on ait un ATC pour la CAP


Ah malheureusement je pourrai pas mardi soir...

----------


## Lokournan

Salut les gars désolé mardi dernier j'ai fini trop tard(environ 2h du mate) et cette semaine je déménage, après j'ai trois semaine de vacance. Donc je reviens des que je peux mais ça sera pas tout de suite  :;):  Cependant ensuite ça sera fibre optique et rtx 2060 donc on devrait être pas mal  :;): 
Biz à tous et à bientôt.

----------


## ze_droopy

Briefing mis à jour

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ce briefing ! J'ai hâte !

----------


## war-p

> On est plusieurs à être flexibles. Déjà les SEAD, en général t'as tapé les SAM au début de la mission, au premier ravito tu repars full-CAP. Et puis un Hornet même SEAD, c'est 4x AGM-88C, 2x AIM120C et 2x AIM9X. C'est autant qu'un Mirage 2000C full-CAP, la capacité SEAD en plus.


Mouais, enfin bon un 18 chargé comme ça tu te traîne bien la teube, et c'est même pas dit que t'arrive jusqu'au ravito  ::ninja::

----------


## Loloborgo

Ne dites pas du mal du 18, je suis d'çu là en ce moment, une bonne mûle à tout faire d'après ce que je peux en voir, par contre effectivement, c'est un sacré veau (oui je dis ça aussi du F-16, mais je ne suis pas un spécialiste  :^_^: ), mais surtout cette autonomie de l'enfer, c'est un truc de dingue.. 

Les mecs qui volent sur Hornet en vrai, ils leur faut des lunettes non au bout d'un moment ?
Parce que fixer comme ça la jauge en permanence ça doit user!  ::P: 

Le Hornet, c'est bien le seul jet sur DCS (et mon hangar est bien remplie car je suis un pigeon  ::ninja:: ) sur lequel je règle le bingo fuel, car c'est juste une question de vie ou de mort (virtuelle what else).

----------


## Qiou87

Vous volez trop bas les gars. Utilisez la page FPAS, vous verrez qu’un Hornet a 35,000 pieds / Mach 0,85 ça a une belle autonomie. Et même chargé. Faut juste savoir gérer ses gaz et pas faire sa montée en altitude en full PC comme un goret.

J’ai remarqué que pas mal de monde râle sur l’autonomie dans les missions du Hornet et pourtant j’arrive souvent à finir les missions sans ravitailler. Avec un seul tank, tu montes à +10deg en puissance MIL a 0,7 de Mach et t’arrives en haut en larguant le tank. A partir de là t’as largement le temps d’arriver sur zone, allumer ton petit monde au HARM ou à la GBU et rentrer.

Mais bon on peut parler de ces modèles d’autonomie que sont le F16 et le 2000 si vous voulez!  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> Le Hornet, c'est bien le seul jet sur DCS (et mon hangar est bien remplie car je suis un pigeon ) sur lequel je règle le bingo fuel, car c'est juste une question de vie ou de mort (virtuelle what else).


Non, il y a pire : le Harrier. Même les hélicos sont mieux lotis, car même sans fuel ils peuvent faire de l'autorotation pour se poser les doigts dans le nez. Le Harrier plane très mal... et pour se poser sur le Tarawa en planant, eh bien il faut se lever tôt.

----------


## Bopnc

> Le Hornet, c'est bien le seul jet sur DCS (et mon hangar est bien remplie car je suis un pigeon ) sur lequel je règle le bingo fuel, car c'est juste une question de vie ou de mort (virtuelle what else).


Perso en ce moment je sors du Mirage 2000C pour débuter le Hornet, et j'appréciais justement l'autonomie spectaculaire de ce dernier.  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

> Perso en ce moment je sors du Mirage 2000C pour débuter le Hornet, et j'appréciait justement l'autonomie spectaculaire de ce dernier.


Non mais c'est ça, on parle du Hornet mais le 2000 tu tiens pas longtemps. Tu t'en rends juste pas compte parce qu'il a peu d'emport donc t'es vite obligé de rentrer pour réarmer de toute manière. Le Hornet a une autonomie assez mauvaise si tu voles bas ou que tu fais de la CAP, mais en haute altitude et pour de la frappe CAS guidée, il est endurant. Hier soir encore j'ai fait une mission d'1h30 avec un seul bidon ventral sans ravito aérien et j'ai pu rentrer me poser après 8 passes à la GBU sur un convoi.

----------


## war-p

> Non mais c'est ça, on parle du Hornet mais le 2000 tu tiens pas longtemps. Tu t'en rends juste pas compte parce qu'il a peu d'emport donc t'es vite obligé de rentrer pour réarmer de toute manière. Le Hornet a une autonomie assez mauvaise si tu voles bas ou que tu fais de la CAP, mais en haute altitude et pour de la frappe CAS guidée, il est endurant. Hier soir encore j'ai fait une mission d'1h30 avec un seul bidon ventral sans ravito aérien et j'ai pu rentrer me poser après 8 passes à la GBU sur un convoi.


Ah oui, mais tu tiens facile 2h en CAP, ou même en stand by, c'est juste que quand tu te fais une mission avec 200nm de nav et que t'as envie de passer un peu de temps sur zone, il faut refuel, après ça se fait bien hein. Après c'est comme sur le A10, si tu veux être un minimum manœuvrable, il faut pas le charger comme une mule. Parce que éviter des missiles avec 10 bombes, ou 8 jsow, c'est... compliqué (comme atteindre les 35k pieds d'ailleurs)

----------


## Sigps220

> Non mais c'est ça, on parle du Hornet mais le 2000 tu tiens pas longtemps. Tu t'en rends juste pas compte parce qu'il a peu d'emport donc t'es vite obligé de rentrer pour réarmer de toute manière. Le Hornet a une autonomie assez mauvaise si tu voles bas ou que tu fais de la CAP, mais en haute altitude et pour de la frappe CAS guidée, il est endurant. Hier soir encore j'ai fait une mission d'1h30 avec un seul bidon ventral sans ravito aérien et j'ai pu rentrer me poser après 8 passes à la GBU sur un convoi.


Exactement, le Hornet reste malgré tout un avion léger avec un emport assez limité. Piloter un avion sans prendre en compte sa doctrine d'emploi ou plus simplement la façon et pourquoi dont il a été conçu, conduit à ne pas optimiser les points forts de l'appareil. 
Le Hornet a été conçu pour voler haut, ce n'est pas un avion de pénétration à basse altitude et l'utilisation des armes de précisions (GBU, JDAM et autres) permet grâce à la précision des armes d'avoir le même impact en mission qu'un A6 qui emporte beaucoup plus de bombes. 

A défaut de Tornado ou F111, pour voler vite et bas dans DCS il faut prendre le Viggen qui est spécifiquement conçu pour cela.

----------


## Qiou87

> A défaut de Tornado ou F111, pour voler vite et bas dans DCS il faut prendre le Viggen qui est spécifiquement conçu pour cela.


Et ça j'avoue, ça me démange. Parce que rester en haut en F/A-18, oui c'est efficace, mais tu vois tout le monde dans le petit écran du FLIR, t'es en A/P 97% du temps.. Bref t'as l'impression de piloter un liner avec un mini-game "bombs over Iran" sur ton iPad - enfin tant que ta CAP est efficace. Un truc pour aller au radada, à fond, c'est quand même kiffant.

Ceci dit la campagne "Cage the bear" en Hornet a de beaux moments de bravoure où tu passes les montagnes du Caucase en altitude avant de plonger en fond de vallée pour aller bombarder un radar en devant pas dépasser 1000ft, et c'est super kiffant. Mais ouais tu rentres t'es à sec.  ::P:

----------


## Ranger 28

SRS est passé en 1.8.0.6
Pensez à faire la MAJ pour ce soir

----------


## plon

Bonsoir tout le monde, grosse journée, je suis mort, je ne serais pas présent ce soir. Désolé. Bonne soirée à tous !

----------


## Flappie

::'(:  Bonne soirée à toi aussi.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Yo ! Bon, excellente soirée encore !!!

Grand merci Dusty pour la mission ! Je te tire mon chapeau, parceque faire une mission pour amuser autant de groupes différents (CAP, CAS, hélico, SEAD, etc...), franchement, top....

Côté hélico, c'était sympa ! Pas facile du tout ! Mais avec Flappie on a brillamment réussi notre 1ère mission en livrant 2 caisses..... en morceaux..... M'enfin on a livré ! On va pas faire la fine bouche hein !

Et quelques cibles dézinguées en radada, c'était bieng !

Merci Flappie pour l'accompagnement ! Tiens d'ailleurs, j'ai quitté pas longtemps après toi, et en mode spectateur, j'ai vu qu'il restait des cibles sur l'aéroport plus loin à l'Est, 2 x vedettes rapides dans un port à l'Ouest, et quelques infanteries près du FARP que j'ai défoncé dans le village du "contact" (c'était ça les tirs qu'on a vu en arrivant).

Et peut-être un malheureux camion qui traînait dans la 1ère ville qu'on a attaqué.

Sinon, l'ambiance, nuit claire avec les nouveaux éclairages (en hélico franchement ça tapait sévèrement, avec les lumières des avions dans le ciel qu'on croisait de temps en temps et surtout les traceurs des tirs et les explosions). Passer en radadada en Huey avec le mitrailleur de porte qui allume, en en prenant plein les yeux et les oreilles avec le bruit assourdi des explosions des roquettes de Flappie, et la musique que Dusty avait mis sur les radios, c'était juste terrible  ::): 

Maintenant, va falloir que j'apprenne à décoller et atterrir proprement et correctement (là faut pas traîner dans les environs, c'est chaotique).

EDIT : Ah, et on a juste eu un souci avec le FARP près du campement du contact qui ne fonctionnait pas.

----------


## Qiou87

Merci pour la mission d'hier soir, c'était bien cool! Et le vol de nuit change pas grand chose finalement, enfin c'était mon ressenti, à part pour l'ambiance générale qui était très cool. D'ailleurs je spotte mieux en VR les avions de nuit (un point blanc dans la nuit noire, visuel à 15nm dans le Rift S) que de jour (point noir sur fond bleu, visuel à 7-8nm en général). Si seulement je trouvais pourquoi j'ai accès au menu de com' au sol, mais plus dans les airs (pas d'ATC, AWACS...) car c'est handicapant sur le porte-avions de pas pouvoir l'appeler pour avoir le pont allumé. Et ça me le fait uniquement en multi, RAS en solo...

Une chose est sûre: la semaine prochaine je fais pas de CAS avec le Litening. J'ai passé 2h à regarder le petit écran mal défini pour trouver les cibles, et en VR c'est pas idéal. J'ai quand même tapé pas mal de cibles mais quand il en reste plus qu'une ou deux, c'est assez difficile et frustrant. On va peut-être me revoir faire des conneries et me faire tirer comme un lapin en Huey...  ::siffle::

----------


## partizan

Quiou, ton pb peut venir du parametrage pour afficher le menu radio > * ne fonctionne pas toujours alors que ctrl +* (ou alt +* je ne sais plus) est la bonne combinaison.

Pour la mission je confirme, belle ambiance et bonnes idées avec les interceptions. A refaire. (Avec des f5 départ piste  :;): 
Note pour Tux > un IR ne se tire que lorsque que l’on est 200% sûr de son target ^^ 
Pour la CAP c’est un énorme plus d’avoir un Awacs humain !

Qiou vient d'être shooté


En patrouille avec Sen


3 lucioles sur Qeshm


Passage verticale Dubai


Interception d'un Antonov sur le territoire iranien...

----------


## TuxFr78

Mission super sympa effectivement.

Et super boulot de Ranger !
Ca rend la mission encore plus immersive

Bon j'ai relancé la tradition du team kill ... j'aurais dû me douter qu'un yak ça ne grimpait pas aussi vite  ::|: 
Désolé Zan !

----------


## Flappie

> Yo ! Bon, excellente soirée encore !!!
> [...]
> EDIT : Ah, et on a juste eu un souci avec le FARP près du campement du contact qui ne fonctionnait pas.


Tout pareil, c'était bien marrant ! Je suis un peu déçu pour la caisse que j'ai livrée, car je pensais vraiment avoir été très doux, mais descendre à 2 m/s pour une caisse d'armement c'est sans doute un peu trop...  ::siffle:: 

Je précise pour Dusty que MirabelleBenou avait préalablement pété le Fuel FARP, avant que l'on constate que le réarmement était inopérant. On n'a pas trop compris.




> Si seulement je trouvais pourquoi j'ai accès au menu de com' au sol, mais plus dans les airs (pas d'ATC, AWACS...) car c'est handicapant sur le porte-avions de pas pouvoir l'appeler pour avoir le pont allumé. Et ça me le fait uniquement en multi, RAS en solo...


Essaye un* AltGr + ** en vol.  :;): 

Note que j'ai jamais compris l'utilité de changer la touche en vol...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Je précise pour Dusty que MirabelleBenou avait préalablement pété le Fuel FARP, avant que l'on constate que le réarmement était inopérant. On n'a pas trop compris.


Un détail ça  :Splash: 

(j'ai même pas cassé l'hélico !!)

----------


## TuxFr78

> Note pour Tux > un IR ne se tire que lorsque que l’on est 200% sûr de son target ^^


j'ai effectivement dégainé un peu vite  ::): 
Sur le tacview c'est assez flagrant que j'aurais pu me douter que ce n'était pas le yak surtout vu le taux de montée



il y a moyen de déclencher l'IFF quand on a verrouillé en IR ou c'est uniquement visuel pour l'identification ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Essaye un* AltGr + ** en vol. 
> 
> Note que j'ai jamais compris l'utilité de changer la touche en vol...


Ca correspond à quoi dans les commandes? Car j'ai normalement assigné "Menu de communications" sur MAJ+R. En vrai j'ai une macro sur ma souris quand j'appuie sur Souris4, ça fait MAJ+R et donc active ce menu. Ca marche tout le temps en solo, et même au sol en multi (je peux demander le départ, le réarm, etc.). Faudra que j'essaie en multi ton altGr+* mais en pratique il me faut pouvoir le rebind sur ma souris sur le même bouton, je m'amuse pas à taper des combos de touches en VR.  ::lol::

----------


## pollux 18

*Il-2 Great Battles*: *Patch 4.007* 

Il s'agit d'un patch intermédiaire qui corrige et apportent quelques nouveautés notamment en VR

L'annonce officielle:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=955867



1. Ju 87 D-3 dive bomber has been upgraded to 4K external texturing thanks to Martin =ICDP= Catney, including two additional official skins;
2. Aircraft control systems DM has been upgraded. The probability of losing control in a certain control axis depends on the control wires or rods configuration of a particular aircraft and existence of a reserve control channel (or its lack thereof);
3. Workarounds for the remaining graphical artifacts on AMD cards (like black contour around the aircraft when viewed from its cockpit) have been implemented;
4. New multiplayer server option “Restrict Injectors” allows the server hosters to restrict access for users with graphics injectors like Reshade or 3dmigoto;
5. Five new mappable (RCtrl+NumPad_Del,1,2,3,0 by default) zoom commands have been added that allow quick zooming to various degrees (minimal, maximal and 3 intermediate levels). Zoom value set by a mouse or joystick axis or keyboard keys is not affected by the new quick zoom and after releasing a quick zoom button the FOV will return to the one set by an axis. These new commands work in either 2D or VR mode. The old 'VR zoom' command has been deprecated (its equivalent is the new maximum quick zoom, RCtl+NumPad_0);
6. There is a new setting in the Camera options that governs the speed of the new zoom commands;
7. Tank commander binoculars give three times more powerful zoom than before (they give a minimal FOV that is technically possible in the game);
8. The current FOV (Field Of View) value is shown next to the in-game FPS counter (that is activated by Backspace key by default);
9. Gunsight FOVs have been corrected for all tanks;
10. German fighter pilots of the Battle of Moscow, Battle of Stalingrad and Battle of Kuban have a new visual model and a sidearm during Summer (new Winter model, also with a sidearm, will be added later when it is ready). Because of this, the default camera position and user-customizable snapviews (.svc files) were changed on Bf 109-G14, Bf 109-K4, Me 262-A, Fw 190-A3, Fw 190-53, Fw 190-A8 and Fw 190-D9. The updater should overwrite the old files for these planes with the new updated ones for you, but in case this action was blocked by antivirus software on your PC and you see a wrong view in the cockpit of these aircraft in the game, please copy the new default .svc files for these aircraft from \data\LuaScripts\snapviews\defaults to \data\LuaScripts\snapviews manually. If you haven't customized the view positions on other aircraft, you can just copy all the files from  snapviews\defaults to snapviews folder;
11. Bomb holders on both Bristol Fighters appear correctly depending on the ammo loadout;
12. Pedals on both Bristol Fighters appear correctly in a neutral position;
13. The issue that made the detached parts of Flying Circus aircraft invisible in the multiplayer has been found and fixed;
14. Fw 190 D-9 canopy glass appear correctly at medium distances;
15. Fw 190 D-9 oil on windshield visual effect has been restored;
16. Destroyed static KV-1 model won't have white tracks when viewed from a distance;
17. Tank turret turn indicator won't visually 'jump' when passing the back position;
18. APHE rounds stopped by the armor won't damage outside objects;
19. Train wagons won't appear detached from the locomotive in some missions;
20. Guest crew members in multiplayer will correctly hear the sound of the tank turret turning;
21. Guest crew members in multiplayer will correctly hear the sounds of the hatches closing or opening;
22. Certain HE rounds explosions can be heard from an aircraft cockpit;
23. The arm model has a correct sidearm in it in VR mode;
24. The arm model won't drop a shadow when there is no body rendered;
25. The arm model has the correct size in VR mode;
26. Missing road segments that sunk inside the terrain have been corrected on Kuban map;
27. Random CTD in multiplayer fixed in case when other player tank have been spawned.


Voir le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...08847#p1788944

----------


## war-p

> Quiou, ton pb peut venir du parametrage pour afficher le menu radio > * ne fonctionne pas toujours alors que ctrl +* (ou alt +* je ne sais plus) est la bonne combinaison.
> 
> Pour la mission je confirme, belle ambiance et bonnes idées avec les interceptions. A refaire. (Avec des f5 départ piste 
> Note pour Tux > un IR ne se tire que lorsque que l’on est 200% sûr de son target ^^ 
> Pour la CAP c’est un énorme plus d’avoir un Awacs humain !
> 
> Qiou vient d'être shooté
> https://i.ibb.co/XsVptyM/Qiou-shoote.jpg
> 
> ...


 Non mais même quand t'es 200% sûr de ta cible, quand tu tires et que ton missile décide que ce n'est pas la cible qu'il préfère, tu peux rien faire  ::(:

----------


## partizan

Certes, mais là il était sûr à 200% de pas être sûr du tout, vu qu'il avait perdu le yak de vue avant son tir.

----------


## Qiou87

Ah, c'est joli de survoler Dubai de nuit!  ::wub::  C'est presque une raison de prendre le M2000 pour ça, depuis le PA c'est moins glamour (même si l'éclairage de nuit sur le Washington était très réussi). Avantage: on avait 20nm de nav avant le WP1, pas besoin de s'embêter côté carburant.  ::): 

Dites, les Antonov iraniens, ils étaient méchants hein? Sinon j'ai dézingué un mec qu'il aurait pas fallu...  ::unsure::

----------


## partizan

Non, c'est pour ça qu'on faisait une reco... on shootait les yak.

Les 2000 partaient à côté de chez vous, depuis khasab. Je me suis retrouvé sur Dubai car j'ai poursuivi un appareil vers abu dabi, j'ai dû lâcher la poursuite car il me restait 800 kg de coco... je suis rentré au niveau 300 pour retrouver le tanker à 80 nm de là. 
En gérant bien ma conso, j'avais 20 minutes pour le rejoindre, c'est passé crème  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Non, c'est pour ça qu'on faisait une reco... on shootait les yak.


Ok, j'enverrai des fleurs à la famille alors.  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

J'adore les nouveaux éclairages de nuit :

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Clair ! Les nouveaux éclairages sont au top !

Sinon, vidéo sympa :

----------


## Qiou87

La vidéo est intéressante pour certains points ; ce qu'il dit sur l'aérodynamique du M2000C déjà (accélérer en poussant sur le manche pour réduire la traînée, freiner en barrique quand tu arrives dans les 6h trop vite en utilisant l'aile delta comme aérofrein), mais aussi sa stratégie dans un combat 1v3 au canon. Il est beaucoup plus agressif qu'un Growling Sidewinder par ex. Bon, il profite des IA merdiques, mais globalement c'est un sujet qu'on retrouve aussi chez C.W. Lemoine, aussi ex-pilote de chasse: dans la vraie vie tu tues ton ennemi le plus vite possible, parce que sinon tu lui laisses des opportunités de tuer. Et il vaut mieux blesser et traiter la cible suivante, quitte à y revenir plus tard.

Ce qu'il dit sur les vignettes à la fin: en solo et en VR je me laisse les points/chevrons seuls pour les contacts visuels. Ca me facilite beaucoup la vie par rapport à la faible définition du casque (si on compare à un écran moderne) pour garder le visuel. Étonnamment hier soir et de nuit c'était plus facile (les points lumineux sont visibles de plus loin maintenant) mais de jour j'ai souvent un souci avec ça.

----------


## Jimjim13

DustJim ont été d'une  efficacité  proche  du néant  hier soir  ::rolleyes:: 

Déjà  merci  Dusty  pour  la mission c'était très  agréable  de  voler de  nuit dans  le golfe persique, ça change  un  peut  ::):  J'ai adoré la  radio sur les  fréquence 125.000 à 125.500. Le catapultage de  Tom  Cruise  avec  le  moustachu derrière avec la  musique  de Top Gun c'était  quand  même  la  grande  classe !!!! On s'y croyait presque  :;): 

Nous concernant, le Rio (moi  ::siffle:: ) qui apprend  son  métier, était  complètement  à  "l'ouest".  Hier soir, après un 1er "good  splash"  à  la GBU-12, il a fallut  4 passes foireuses et un retour entre temps au  porte  avion pour  ravitailler, pour ce rendre  compte que  le Rio avait  changer  le  code  laser rien qu'en  manipulant  le  switch S4 et un autre  bouton  du  throttle  ::happy2::  ::siffle::  Je ne savais  même  pas que  c'était  possible  ::rolleyes:: 

Une  fois l'anomalie repéré et corrigé,  ça  allait  beaucoup mieux.

Jusqu'à  ce que  Dusty  nous  fasse un début  de  vrille en  regardant  les  copains avec la  vue "F2",  impossible à  rattraper nous nous  sommes donc  éjecté by  night. Bon bein,  il était  23h50 --> Au  lit, on fera  mieux  la prochaine  fois.  ::trollface::

----------


## plon

> Bonne soirée à toi aussi.


Oui désolé :/ ça faisait longtemps que je m'étais pas effondré comme ça !


Pour les FARP et le réarmement pété, ça nous est déjà arrivé, particulièrement sur des missions de Flappie qui avaient été crées il  y a longtemps . Ces dernières semaines il y en a eu quelques unes ou ça marchait pas du tout...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Dites vous savez comment repasser l'exécutable en stable sans avoir d'update à faire? J'étais en OB et si je fais "DCS_updater.exe update @release" il me dit que ma version est à jour mais il continue de me proposer la dernière version de l'OB à chaque démarrage. 

J'imagine que si j'attends la prochaine stable et que je fais la commande ça marchera mais en attendant ?

----------


## Ranger 28

Très bonne soirée de mon côté également, malgré 2 crash de box et LotAtc qui ne me faisait que des merdes avec les vecteurs d'interception, mais j'ai fini par y remédier. ::(: 

Juste dommage que tout le monde n'ai pas été sur les inter patrouilles de SRS, ça m'aurait permis de faire cavaler un peu les F-18, et de leur signaler également des cibles au sol qui apparaissaient encore pour moi.  ::ninja:: 
La CAP adverse a préféré rester au sol quand elle a su que je gérais les interceptions  ::siffle:: 

A renouveler, mais il faudra prévoir un kit avec giro bleu, deux tons et une livrée gendarmerie nationale pour les 2000 ::trollface:: 

dans ce genre : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3309398/

----------


## Flappie

> Dites vous savez comment repasser l'exécutable en stable sans avoir d'update à faire? J'étais en OB et si je fais "DCS_updater.exe update @release" il me dit que ma version est à jour mais il continue de me proposer la dernière version de l'OB à chaque démarrage.


As-tu essayé d'utiliser _DCS updater GUI utility_ ? Je ne me rappelle pas si il m'évitait ces rappels, mais je crois bien que oui.

----------


## Tugais

Pour ceux qui volent sur l'OB, ne faites *surtout pas* la MAJ proposée aujourd'hui. Il y a une multiplication très importante de sujets sur r/hoggit et sur les forums d'ED pour dénoncer une nouvelle MAJ totalement pétée.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Très bonne soirée de mon côté également, malgré 2 crash de box et LotAtc qui ne me faisait que des merdes avec les vecteurs d'interception, mais j'ai fini par y remédier.
> 
> Juste dommage que tout le monde n'ai pas été sur les inter patrouilles de SRS, ça m'aurait permis de faire cavaler un peu les F-18, et de leur signaler également des cibles au sol qui apparaissaient encore pour moi. 
> La CAP adverse a préféré rester au sol quand elle a su que je gérais les interceptions 
> 
> A renouveler, mais il faudra prévoir un kit avec giro bleu, deux tons et une livrée gendarmerie nationale pour les 2000
> 
> dans ce genre : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3309398/


trop sombre pour une mission de nuit !
je verrais bien une livrée phosphorescente type OVNI  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Tiens c'est vrai que j'ai même pas configuré la radio comme il faut hier...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> As-tu essayé d'utiliser _DCS updater GUI utility_ ? Je ne me rappelle pas si il m'évitait ces rappels, mais je crois bien que oui.


Oui et j'arrive pas à faire mieux qu'en ligne de commande. Après c'est pas très grave je vais ignorer les updates jusqu'à la prochaine stable.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour ceux qui volent sur l'OB, ne faites *surtout pas* la MAJ proposée aujourd'hui. Il y a une multiplication très importante de sujets sur r/hoggit et sur les forums d'ED pour dénoncer une nouvelle MAJ totalement pétée.


En effet, c'est pas triste à lire, si je puis dire : appareils IA quasi indestructibles, véhicules vus comme des points blancs en pleine nuit, radar AA du F/A-18C aveugle, cockpits défigurés... ED présente ses excuses et cherche à comprendre comment ça a pu arriver.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> I'm sorry guys, its totally unacceptable, you guys have heard it hear before I know. We are working on getting a hotfix, soon as we know what can and will be done, we will let you know. Again, all I can do is apologize. We are putting new checks and balances in, but obviously they are not anywhere where they need to be yet. Thanks guys.

----------


## ze_droopy

Même si ça pose des questions sur leur protocole de test, ce n'est pas "inacceptable", c'est le but d'une beta.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Même si ça pose des questions sur leur protocole de test, ce n'est pas "inacceptable", c'est le but d'une beta.


Je pense que la réaction est importante parce que une majorité de joueurs doivent utiliser l'OB.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je pense que la réaction est importante parce que une majorité de joueurs doivent utiliser l'OB.


Si on prend un peu de recul, c'est pas normal que tous les joueurs soient sur l'OB. Une béta c'est ça, des nouveautés pas totalement débuggées. Tu veux une expérience clean, tu dois jouer en stable, ton open beta doit être réservée aux gens qui ont le temps et l'envie de chasser les bugs pour les remonter. Mais évidemment, avec la durée importante entre deux MAJ de la stable et le fait que beaucoup de modules sont en "early access" ou au moins finis petit à petit, les joueurs vont utiliser l'OB. Ca irait mieux si ED sortait plus régulièrement des MAJ stables, et si les devs de modules s'appliquaient à finir leurs modules plutôt que de courir 5 lièvres à la fois en early access. Suffit de voir certaines réactions aux posts de Razbam sur le F15E (ça râle sur l'AV8B surtout) pour voir que le souci est pas limité à ED. 

N'empêche leur boucle de validation interne (alpha du coup, ou closed beta) est pas suffisante visiblement. J'espère qu'ils vont savoir identifier froidement les raisons de cet échec, car ils allaient quand même globalement dans la bonne direction ces derniers temps (communication claire, prise de responsabilités quand ça merde, MAJs fréquentes et plutôt positives de l'OB...).

----------


## Sigps220

J'ai deux mise à jour en retard et j'aurai bien profité du radar AG du Hornet, il y a une possibilité de choisir la version que l'on souhaite appliquer ou c'est mort et j'attends encore quelques jours ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, tu peux spécifier la version. Soit avec le GUI de SkateZilla, soit en ligne de commande.

----------


## Sigps220

top merci !

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battles: JDD N°253: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=957402

Avec les premiers screens du cockpit du  Hurricain Mk II







Le premier modèle de pilote féminin est en cours de finition...

----------


## FIVE-one

Je reviens sur DCS et ai survolé le changelog pendant que mon pc se farcit la MAJ.
Ils auraient enfin corrigé les foutus reflets des écrans de Su-25 et Su-27, qui les rendaient presque inutilisables. C'est pas trop tôt.

----------


## sentepu

> Dites vous savez comment repasser l'exécutable en stable sans avoir d'update à faire? J'étais en OB et si je fais "DCS_updater.exe update @release" il me dit que ma version est à jour mais il continue de me proposer la dernière version de l'OB à chaque démarrage. 
> 
> J'imagine que si j'attends la prochaine stable et que je fais la commande ça marchera mais en attendant ?


tu lance bien DCS.exe ? (FYI le raccourcis par défaut lance DCS_updater.exe)

----------


## davidmontpellier

La mission de mardi était superbe.
Merci Dusty de prendre le relais :-)

Je vous mets ici les photos prises durant la session.

J'adore les AGM-154C






Ravitaillement pour M2K


C'est beau une ville la nuit

----------


## frostphoenyx

La carte Syrie arrive bientôt :

https://www.facebook.com/notes/dcs-w...3952002155341/

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> tu lance bien DCS.exe ? (FYI le raccourcis par défaut lance DCS_updater.exe)


Je sais bien mais justement j'aimerais que DCS_updater.exe sache que je ne veux que les updates stable et pas OB.

----------


## Qiou87

> La carte Syrie arrive bientôt :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/dcs-w...3952002155341/


Quand tu vois la zone couverte c’est juste super comme carte. Ok ça va ressembler un peu au terrain de la carte golfe, mais côté scénarios avec Israël, le Liban, la Syrie, un bout de Turquie et la Cisjordanie, t’as de quoi piocher dans les événements historiques multiples. Franchement je risque pas d’attendre longtemps pour la prendre, je la trouve très pertinente dans le contexte de DCS et des modules dispos.

----------


## Flappie

Et surtout 32 bases ! Le Caucase n'en a qu'une vingtaine. Je pense qu'elle va au moins égaler Persian Gulf en terme de ventes.

----------


## war-p

Voilà, là on parle, enfin un vrai théâtre d'opérations !  :Bave:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

C'est sur c'est de l'achat immédiat pour moi aussi.

----------


## Aghora

Je veux pas faire mon jamais content, mais c'est "encore du désert". Bon pas totalement, y a du méditerranéen aussi.

----------


## SergeyevK

... Encore du sable, toujours du sable... La carte que j'attends c'est celle avec les îles Mariannes, je sais ce sera quasiment que de l'eau mais le peu de terre qu'il y a est interessant, et en plus d'une version contemporaine il y aura -sans doute plus tard- une version deuxième guerre mondiale.
Ceci dit, la carte Syrie je la prendrai certainement... Mais, je ne sais pas pourquoi, je me dis que l'optimisation de cette carte Syrie ne sera pas top.

----------


## Flappie

> Je veux pas faire mon jamais content, mais c'est "encore du désert". Bon pas totalement, y a du méditerranéen aussi.


Oui, regarde ici, il y a pas mal de verdure au nord.




> Mais, je ne sais pas pourquoi, je me dis que l'optimisation de cette carte Syrie ne sera pas top.


Parce qu'elle est produite par Ugra Media, peut-être ? Cela dit, ils ont progressé puisque Normandie a été optimisée.
En parlant d'eux, le domain ugra-media.ru a été squatté. Est-ce que ça veut dire que les devs ont intégré ED ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai ajouté le P-47 et la map Channel au tableau des modules DCS.

----------


## Qiou87

> ... Encore du sable, toujours du sable... La carte que j'attends c'est celle avec les îles Mariannes, je sais ce sera quasiment que de l'eau mais le peu de terre qu'il y a est interessant, et en plus d'une version contemporaine il y aura -sans doute plus tard- une version deuxième guerre mondiale.
> Ceci dit, la carte Syrie je la prendrai certainement... Mais, je ne sais pas pourquoi, je me dis que l'optimisation de cette carte Syrie ne sera pas top.


Je ne dis pas que j'aime pas l'idée de la map des Mariannes, mais on a rien pour faire des scénarios modernes en terme d'assets. Le plus logique dans le pacifique aujourd'hui c'est du USA vs. Chine. Côté Chinois on a pas les porte-avions, quasiment pas d'avions... On a aussi rien d'autres puissances locales (Corée, Japon...) pour tenter des scénarios fantaisistes. Même en version WWII, je sais pas où sont les appareils US et Japonais pour rendre des trucs intéressants, ni les packs d'assets de navires et porte-avions d'époque.  ::unsure:: 
A côté de ça pour la carte Syrie t'as de quoi exploiter les Mirage, les Migs vieux et moins vieux, les avions US, et tout ça juste avec les scénarios "basés sur les événements historiques". Je pense qu'on va voir fleurir de bonnes campagnes et des scénarios plaisants à jouer dessus.

Et c'est pas que du désert, j'allais poster ça avant de voir que Flappie a déjà linké:


Et puis franchement, la texture du sol est secondaire non? Si le relief est intéressant, les bases et pays locaux bien représentés, on a de quoi s'amuser. On est pas sur un simulateur de VFR à 150kts. Visiblement y'a de la variété dans le terrain local en plus, je vois pas de raison de se plaindre sur ce point.

----------


## Tugais

Je doute qu'Ugra rejoigne ED, ils fournissent certains terrains de jeux pour la série IL-2.

Cette carte Syrie semble sympa et offre énormément de possibilités dans le futur mais je me demande si il y aura beaucoup de Méditerranée justement. Si Chypre n'est pas représentée ça laisse supposer que la bande de mer exploitable sera vraiment étroite, du coup pour des opérations aéronavales, ça limitera les choses.

Je rejoins Sergeyev, il faudrait dans l'idéal attendre 2-3 jours après sa sortie pour passer à la caisse. L'optimisation des performances des dernières cartes au moment de leur sortie laissent fortement à désirer.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je rejoins Sergeyev, il faudrait dans l'idéal attendre 2-3 jours après sa sortie pour passer à la caisse. L'optimisation des performances des dernières cartes au moment de leur sortie laissent fortement à désirer.


Ah par contre là-dessus on est d'accord, c'est DCS, t'attends d'être sûr que le module soit jouable (j'ai pas dit fini  ::trollface:: ) avant de lâcher tes euros. Mais y'a aussi une notion de rareté, on a une carte tous les 2 ans au mieux donc forcément...

----------


## partizan

Et pourtant ED vante ce module comme étant le premier à passer sur un code « mis à niveau «  (je sais pas de quoi il retourne). Donc soit ce sera top, soit ce sera... je vous laisse compléter. 
En tout cas je l’attends aussi avec impatience, je kiffe la zone.

----------


## Flappie

> Je ne dis pas que j'aime pas l'idée de la map des Mariannes, mais on a rien pour faire des scénarios modernes en terme d'assets. Le plus logique dans le pacifique aujourd'hui c'est du USA vs. Chine. Côté Chinois on a pas les porte-avions, quasiment pas d'avions... On a aussi rien d'autres puissances locales (Corée, Japon...) pour tenter des scénarios fantaisistes.


Dans DCS tu as l'unique porte avion chinois en service, le Lianoing, sister-ship du Kuznetsov. Le second PA chinois sera mis en service cette année, et il sera assez semblable à son grand frère.
Deka, auteurs du JF-17, ont aussi livré il y a un moment déjà les assets contemporains de la Chine (navires, blindés...).
Bref, de mon point de vue, la map Mariannes aura tout ce qu'il faut quand elle arrivera.

Concernant la Syrie, j'avais pondu cette carte il y a un an, à partir des villes citées par ED :



Il n'y aura vraisemblablement pas Chypre.

----------


## Tugais

> Dans DCS tu as l'unique porte avion chinois en service, le Lianoing, sister-ship du Kuznetsov. Le second PA chinois sera mis en service cette année, et il sera assez semblable à son grand frère.
> Deka, auteurs du JF-17, ont aussi livré il y a un moment déjà les assets contemporains de la Chine (navires, blindés...).
> Bref, de mon point de vue, la map Mariannes aura tout ce qu'il faut quand elle arrivera.[...]


Il manque tout de même les éléments les plus importants pour toute carte située dans le Pacifique ou la Mer de Chine (on peut rêver, je sais) : les bâtiments permettant les assauts amphibies. Mais quand bien, même nous les ayons - je pense que ce sera le cas avec un peu de temps - le problème qui se posera est, encore une fois, la pertinence d'un matériel des années 2020 face aux autres ressources qui elles, datent du début des années 2000. On retombe malheureusement toujours sur le même soucis avec DCS, l'absence de cohérence dans les cartes et assets proposés.

Si Razbam parvient à mener au bout son projet de théâtre des Malouines, ce sera le seul vrai théâtre cohérent pour DCS. Une carte de 1982 avec des assets en grande quantité qui ont participés directement au conflit dans l'Atlantique Sud. Rien que ça, ça vaudra son pesant de cacahuètes (dans 10 ans).

----------


## Papanowel

J'ai une question concernant les harpoons.

J'ai mis une frégate russe + deux joueurs en F18 équipés de Harpoon et un autre en sead, nous avons touché le navire à deux reprises avec 2 harms et 2 harpoons ont fait mouche mais les systèmes d'armes du navire étaient toujours fonctionnels.
Que devons nous faire pour que le bateau soit inutilisable?

Est-il possible via l'éditeur de modifier l'armement du navire (nombre de missile) et ou sa barre de vie?

----------


## Flappie

Faute de modèle de dommage localisé, j'ai dû faire ça récemment sur _Caviar sandwich_. Tu vérifies le niveau de vie du navire, et tu dis qu'en dessous d'un certain seuil (essaye à 80%), l'IA du navire est désactivée.

Ça donne ça :

----------


## Papanowel

> Faute de modèle de dommage localisé, j'ai dû faire ça récemment sur _Caviar sandwich_. Tu vérifies le niveau de vie du navire, et tu dis qu'en dessous d'un certain seuil (essaye à 80%), l'IA du navire est désactivée.
> 
> Ça donne ça :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/06/12/926...0de1998cc7.png


Merci Flappie  ::lol::

----------


## ze_droopy

@SergeyevK: Tu prends les requests ?  ::P: 


 ::love::  ::love::

----------


## SergeyevK

> @SergeyevK: Tu prends les requests ? 
> 
> https://scontent.fcdg2-1.fna.fbcdn.n...00&oe=5F08ADC2


Je crois qu’il y a déjà quelqu’un dessus, je ne sais plus ou j’ai vu un screenshot du WiP. Je vais essayer de retrouver ça.
Sinon, je ne fais que dans le japonais.  :;): 

Edit: elle est disponible là: https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3309795/

Par contre, le pitot du nez aurait besoin d’un changement de matériel et les static discharger aussi ont besoin d’un peu de taf, mais c’est du détail.  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

Ah merci ! Ça a l'air un peu "mat" mais je vais regarder ça.

----------


## SergeyevK

Effectivement, il faudrait aussi refaire les roughmet pour que ce soit moins matt.

----------


## Flappie

Les static dischargers ? Le nom paraît transparent, mais on a besoin de ça sur un avion de chasse ? Ça me rappelle les bandes de caoutchouc qui étaient fixées au cul des voitures dans les années 80...

----------


## SergeyevK

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Static_discharger

----------


## Tugais

Un post très intéressant de Wags concernant la future carte DCS : Syria. Il communique notamment sur le prix de la carte, ses dimensions, son niveau de détails, etc. ...

----------


## SergeyevK

En fait, je trouve finalement cette carte plus intéressante que le golfe persique.

----------


## Qiou87

> En fait, je trouve finalement cette carte plus intéressante que le golfe persique.


C’est plus varié, tu as pas mal de bâtiments et lieux originaux à survoler en hélico, les aéroports ont l’air bien distincts (truc qui m’énerve dans le caucase, tu sais jamais où tu spawnes si tu as pas lu le brief ou fait F10 tellement ils sont tous pareils)... et en plus y’a 70 ans de conflits pour inspirer les créateurs de missions dans le coin. Le seul truc qui m’attriste c’est qu’il faudra probablement 2 ans pour avoir une campagne de Baltic sur cette carte.  ::sad:: 

Je me rends pas compte, 600x500km ça donne quoi comparé aux deux autres maps modernes?

Question M2000 aussi: depuis deux jours j’essaie de m’y remettre. Globalement du plaisir mais j’ai un gros souci avec mon radar: j’arrive pas à voir de contacts en BVR. Alors engager et abattre en visual pas de problème, mais le radar reste muet avant ça sur le VTB. Faut faire autre chose que juste le passer en EM? (Je joue sur la stable)

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Ce qui m'inquiète surtout c'est la place sur mon SSD maintenant  :;): 

 Qiou : non normalement le radar du mirage est relativement performant à partir de 50 / 60nm vérifie qu'il est bien en émission, en 4 bars c'est mieux. Tu as vite fait de perdre les cibles pour des questions d'élévation hésite pas à jouer avec la hauteur de l'antenne elle est sensible (c'est indiqué par la position du nombre de bar (un "4" par exemple) sur la gauche du VTB ). Par défaut elle est centrée.

----------


## Qiou87

Bah ouais tout ça j’ai... hier j’avais 6 contacts en frontal, mes ailiers IA les voyaient et moi rien. En EM, 4 barres, élévation conforme à l’altitude des cibles. Heureusement c’est la mission Phantom de base, des F4 et F5 équipés Fox2 uniquement donc même en visual tu les fumes à l’aise. Mais ça m’inquiète, tant que j’ai pas réglé ce souci je vais rester sur Hornet pour la soirée canard, sinon bonjour le boulet.

Et j’ai regardé 500x600km ça fait à peu près la taille du Caucase, peut-être un poil plus. Donc un bel espace de jeu en somme. J’espère qu’on aura assez d’espace côté Méditerranée pour pas que le carrier group soit à 15nm de la côte et pourrisse toute la partie avec sa zone d’autodéfense gigantesque.

----------


## Flappie

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Static_discharger


Merci, je pensais que ces machins étaient montés au bout des ailes des avions civils pour estimer les contraintes, vitesses, etc...  ::XD::

----------


## Bopnc

> Question M2000 aussi: depuis deux jours j’essaie de m’y remettre. Globalement du plaisir mais j’ai un gros souci avec mon radar: j’arrive pas à voir de contacts en BVR. Alors engager et abattre en visual pas de problème, mais le radar reste muet avant ça sur le VTB. Faut faire autre chose que juste le passer en EM? (Je joue sur la stable)


Chez moi le radar du mirage marche plutôt bien. Il m'arrive juste parfois de mal voir les contacts tant que je n'ai pas fait Weapon System CMD Depress (la touche pour dé-locker) au début d'une mission. 
Genre parfois je choppe difficilement un contact, je le suis un moment, puis d'un coup je le perds. J'appuie sur cette touche et immédiatement il ré-apparaît. Plus rarement je n'ai pas du tout le contact, et une pression la dessus le fait apparaître. Ça arrive aussi à mes copains. 

Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug ou une fonctionnalité que je ne maîtrise pas...
Essaye pour voir si c'est ton soucis. 

Vérifie aussi si t'as pas une touche qui fout la merde dans l'angle de ton radar. Regarder le sol en boucle, c'est pas terrible pour y voir quelque chose.

----------


## Flappie

Voici une version actualisée de notre futur terrain de jeu (j'ai pas pu mettre toutes les bases, mais ça donne une idée).
Je pense que Damas et Haïfa seront les nouvelles Las Vegas/Dubaï des hélicos, en terme de densité.

----------


## Tugais

C'est vraiment une super carte avec pas maL de variétés côté topologie. J'espère sincèrement que leur extension vers Chypre verra le jour, je croise les doigts.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Du monde pour Mardi ?  ::): 

On se refait une mission nuit claire ? Une mission radadada hélico avec les mitrailleurs de porte qui arrosent la zone de plomb ? ^^ (Avec les nouveaux effets de lumière, ça claque pas mal).

----------


## ze_droopy

Les entraînements ayant repris, je ne pourrai plus me joindre à vous le mardi.  ::cry:: 
Je pense que je serai dispo certains dimanches.

----------


## Flappie

> Les entraînements ayant repris, je ne pourrai plus me joindre à vous le mardi. 
> Je pense que je serai dispo certains dimanches.


Tiens, ça me rappelle que j'avais lancé un sondage. En voici le résultat, avec 11 votants :



Les dimanches, ce sera plutôt intime, Dusty.  ::ninja::  Mais j'essayerai de me rendre dispo.

Je serai là mardi, sûr.

----------


## Qiou87

> Du monde pour Mardi ? 
> 
> On se refait une mission nuit claire ? Une mission radadada hélico avec les mitrailleurs de porte qui arrosent la zone de plomb ? ^^ (Avec les nouveaux effets de lumière, ça claque pas mal).


Oui pour mardi, oui pour la nuit claire, et oui pour l'hélico en radada porte ouverte mitrailleuse à fond.  :Bave: 

Le matin au lever du jour aussi c'est canon d'ailleurs car tu as toutes les lumières éclairées + lever du soleil. J'ai eu ça sur Dubaï en hélico dans une campagne, c'était  ::wub::

----------


## Ranger 28

Normalement présent mardi. Avec une préférence pour Lotatc vu l'état de mon épaule. sinon, F-16 comme d'hab.

----------


## Qiou87

On retente Caviar Sandwich?  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Pas d'helicos dans Caviar sandwich. Du moins dans la V2...  ::trollface::

----------


## Qiou87

> Pas d'helicos dans Caviar sandwich. Du moins dans la V2...


Pas grave en ce qui me concerne, j'ai des Maverick sous les ailes de mon Hornet avec le nom des deux enfoirés de bateaux qui croisent dans la baie écrits dessus. Mais bon si t'as une mission en stock qui permette à Mirabelle de faire son radada porte ouverte ça me va aussi et je m'y joindrai!

----------


## Flappie

Oui, je préfère ne pas trop "user" Caviar sandwich. Je regarde pour demain soir.

----------


## TuxFr78

Moi tant que j'ai une mission qui me permette de descendre Zan ça me va  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

J'ai un moyen infaillible pour que tu ne lui fasses aucun mal : t'affecter à son Tomcat, en RIO.  :^_^: 
Sauf que c'est MA place.  ::ninja::

----------


## TuxFr78

> J'ai un moyen infaillible pour que tu ne lui fasses aucun mal : t'affecter à son Tomcat, en RIO. 
> Sauf que c'est MA place.


Si tu me mets RIO je vais trouver le moyen de faire un autre TK  ::rolleyes:: 
Et je voudrais pas m'immiscer dans votre couple  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

Trop facile le TK quand t'es RIO et que tu veux tuer le pilote. Dès qu'il pousse sur le manche pour piquer en accélérant tu largues une bombe. Y'a des chances qu'il se la prenne. Bon tu y passes aussi, mais t'as réussi ton TK.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Trop facile le TK quand t'es RIO et que tu veux tuer le pilote. Dès qu'il pousse sur le manche pour piquer en accélérant tu largues une bombe. Y'a des chances qu'il se la prenne. Bon tu y passes aussi, mais t'as réussi ton TK.


Hé, non !  ::):  Le largage des bombes est le privilège exclusif du pilote. Le RIO peut "seulement" lancer les Fox-1 et Fox-3.

----------


## partizan

Tu me laisseras bien tirer un petit fox 1 à 50 nm sur Tux ? On aura pas de souci pour expliquer qu'à cette distance, c'est un malheureux accident  ::P:  
Pour demain soir... je risque de venir en deuxième partie de soirée uniquement.

----------


## Qiou87

> Tu me laisseras bien tirer un petit fox 1 à 50 nm sur Tux ? On aura pas de souci pour expliquer qu'à cette distance, c'est un malheureux accident  
> Pour demain soir... je risque de venir en deuxième partie de soirée uniquement.


Heu, fox1? Et comment tu justifies les 5min de temps de vol où t'es obligé de maintenir le radar lock et où Tux gueule "buddyspike"?  ::lol::  Moi je trouve que Tux l'a joué bien plus fine, un Fox2 que t'entends pas au RWR, avec un bandit dans le coin comme ça il pouvait faire passer ça pour une erreur...  :Clap: 

Sinon actu campagnes F/A-18: il semblerait qu'on ait bientôt deux campagnes DLC à se mettre sous la dent:
- Raven one: de Baltic Dragon (les campagnes du M2000C), donc à priori quelque chose de scénarisé bien sympa et basé sur un bouquin (pas lu). Ca sort en juin à priori, donc pas long à attendre, et sur la carte Golfe persique. Je vous mets que le teaser pour pas spoiler mais y'a 35min de gameplay sur la dernière page du topic en lien, une mission de police maritime où faut survoler pour identifier des navires dans le golfe, c'est exactement le genre de mission novatrice que j'adore trouver en DLC.

- Operation Pontus de 373vFS Greg (Argo Campaign), Petritis et Baltic Dragon. Un mix entre une campagne dynamique comme on commence à en voir pas mal et du scénarisé, sur la map Caucase. Le teaser est moins sexy mais je le mets quand même. Les campagnes dynamiques actuelles ne m'ont pas encore donné envie pour le côté non-scénarisé, ce DLC pourrait me réconcilier avec le concept. Le CV des créateurs est certainement rassurant. Pas de date de sortie mais ils sont en phase QA donc d'ici septembre probablement.

----------


## frostphoenyx

J'ai regardé le gameplay de Raven One, et j'ai trouvé cela barbant. Après il en faut pour tous  :;):

----------


## partizan

Zut, je pensais fox3 et j'ai écris Fox1... mais tu as compris  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai regardé le gameplay de Raven One, et j'ai trouvé cela barbant. Après il en faut pour tous


L'auteur dit bien que y'a de tout dans la campagne. Je comprends qu'on puisse vouloir des missions pleines d'action, mais ça y'en a des tonnes gratuitement faites par la communauté où tu vas jamais rentrer au PA avec ton emport tellement t'auras de trucs à shooter. Des trucs scriptés un peu plus fouillés, ou parfois tu réussis ta mission juste en faisant ton vol proprement et en identifiant les cibles, ça manque. Moi tant que tu me demandes pas de faire 200nm vers un WP puis de rentrer au bateau sans rien faire entre deux, ça ne me dérange pas de pas tirer sur un truc à chaque mission. Comme tu dis, il en faut pour tous!  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

Coin, la reprise est difficile avec le Hornet. Ca faisait un moment que j'avais pas mis les pieds sur porte-avion car mes derniers vols s'étaient fait à partir de la terre et j'ai lâché le manche quelques semaines pour aller sur d'autres jeux mais avec l'arrivée de Supercarrier et les nouveautés ajoutées au Hornet j'ai repris les opérations navales. 

Ca fait maintenant 1 semaines que je ne fais que apponter et pour l'instant les résultats ne sont pas si fameux. J'ai beau savoir qu'il faut trimer l'avion et ne pas se faire contre le FBW j'ai toujours du mal à garder l'avion stable. Sur le vent arrière c'est bon, même si ça dure souvent bien plus longtemps que ce qui est prévu dans le manuel, mais le dernier 180 est souvent une catastrophe. Difficile de gérer la descente en virage et la transition fin de virage / remise à plat est souvent compliqué. 
Je suis sur la mission d'entrainement Case 1, je me demande si le fait d'être lisse n'aide pas car l'avion a moins d'inertie que quand il est un peu chargé. 

D'ailleurs la notation du LSO qui est faite m'a permis de me rendre compte que la technique que j'avais n'allait pas du tout car je n'ai que des C (dangereux). Enfin victoire sur les derniers j'ai eu 2 non correct mais non dangereux. L'un de vous aurait une sorte de glossaire de la note finale, car celui contenu dans le manuel de SC n'est pas complet ?

L'un de vous a réussi à se servir de l'ATC pour ses approches ? C'est encore pire que quand je gère en manuel, je fais d'énorme yo-yo alors que l'avion est censé moduler la poussée pour rester aligné sur le donuts. 

Content de l'arrivée du théâtre Syrien, j'étais plutôt réticent à la base mais en voyant l'étendue du champs et le fait qu'il se concentre sur la bande Nord-Sud proche de la mer du Nord d'Israël jusqu'à la Turquie cela va donner du terrain utile et varié (et sans se cantonner au terrain de la guerre civile actuelle, qui me rendait très réticent à la base). 

J'ai profité du confinement pour relire Tempête Rouge et je suis tombé sur un blog d'uchronie avec un WW3 en 1987 Ici pour ceux qui sont intéressés et un terrain en Europe / Scandinavie manque vraiment à mon goût.

----------


## Qiou87

Salut Sigps220,

Perso je trouve pas la mission CASE1 très utile à cause du blabla et des portes à passer. Une fois dans une vraie mission, bonne chance pour reproduire... Regarde peut-être des tutos autres, y'en a un d'Até (ex-pilote SEM et Rafale marine) qui explique assez bien comment faire un Case1.

Je le fais un peu au feeling mais disons qu'avec l'ATC:
- tu le contactes, puis à 10nm de la balise TACAN tu lui indiques que tu es en visuel
- à un moment il t'indique "expected BRC is " avec un cap. Ce cap est celui du navire, mais tu peux entrer dans ton HSI le cap de la piste en prenant le BRC -10° (la piste sur un classe Nimitz est à -9,7° par rapport à l'axe du navire). Tu actives le bouton "CRS" en haut à droite de l'écran du bas pendant 2sec jusqu'à ce que "CSEL" s'affiche en dessous du HUD, tu n'as plus qu'à taper le cap en question et appuyer sur entrée pour le voir apparaître sur ton HSI. Cela te donne l'axe de la piste pour gérer ton approche (c'est très pratique lors du dernier tour afin de savoir quand tu es en parallèle à l'axe de la piste aussi)
- j'essaie de passer vertical du PA à 1000 pieds dans l'axe du bateau, normalement à ce moment ton gars contacte la tour. Si tu es autorisé à te poser tu reçois en réponse "Your signal is charlie". A partir de là tu fais ton petit tour et tu finis aligné sur le PA.

Si cette dernière partie t'embête, commence par bien t'entraîner en faisant une longue finale comme si tu étais sur une piste classique, avec la direction de la piste sur le HSI c'est pas dur de s'aligner. J'ai aussi remarqué qu'il ne faut pas "chasser" les indications de l'ICLS car cela amène à surcorriger ; faut garder son vecteur vitesse sur le pont et corriger doucement aux gaz un écart de hauteur.

----------


## Sigps220

Ah oui je ne parlais pas de la mission tuto sur le Case 1 mais de la mission "rapide", là où sont rangés toutes les missions pour le Hornet.
Pour l'ATC, je parlais de l'Automatic Thrust Control (et pas de la tour de controle). 

J'ai visionné plein de vidéos Youtube, notamment celle de Até. La théorie est plutôt bien acquise : On longe le PA à 800 pieds / 350 noeuds, demi-tour à 1,5 nm (je vise plutôt 2 nm), en sortie de virage, flaps full, crosse et train, puis vent arrière on stabilise le E bracket, diminue l'ailtude à 600 puis dernier virage (à la moitié à 450 pieds). 

Je trouve aussi que l'ICLS est assez piège car il a tendance à nous faire tirer trop loin. 

Je pense que c'est de la pratique, comme en vrai il faut enchaîner les appontages pour maîtriser la chose, même si je pense que je n'aurais jamais un circuit aussi court qu'en vrai : j'ai besoins de temps pour me stabiliser, en 1 nm j'arrive pas, limite le Case 3 est plus simple car l'approche finale est plus longue.

----------


## Qiou87

Ah ok pardon, j'avais pas vu que tu parlais d'auto throttle. Je l'utilise pas perso, je trouve plus instinctif de gérer mon plan de descente aux gaz. Faut trouver ce qui te convient aussi...

Et oui le case3 est plus facile, c'est pour ça qu'il est utilisé de nuit ou quand la visibilité est mauvaise.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

En parlant de ça, Até a posté hier la vidéo de son premier appontage, avec tout plein d'explications, un peu plus de cheveux, et aussi l'ambiance hot mic dans l'appareil. Très sympa !

----------


## Jimjim13

> J'ai un moyen infaillible pour que tu ne lui fasses aucun mal : t'affecter à son Tomcat, en RIO. 
> Sauf que c'est MA place.


Sisi le Rio peu désarmer en douce  le siège éjectable du  pilote  sans qu'il s'en rende  compte  :;):  ::siffle::  ::happy2::

----------


## Flappie

Oui, mais si le pilote est bon, il n'en a jamais besoin !

----------


## Jimjim13

Sinon dispo demain soir:
- En F14 Rio si  y a  un pilote qui à envie  d'un moustachu qui respire dans son dos  ::trollface::  vu  que  mon "Cocher" attitré n'est pas disponible  ::'(: 
- sinon en  F18 CAP ou A10 peu importe

----------


## Liliann

Dispo demain soir en Mirage CAP/CAS

----------


## Flappie

Ça y est, je tiens enfin une idée de mission dans le Golfe !
J'espère la finir pour demain soir. Au pire, on fera une mission  déjà connue.

----------


## Flappie

Bon, finalement j'ai la flemme, mais je garde mon idée pour plus tard. En attendant, je vais débugguer* Chicken Valley* pour la rejouer demain. C'est parti pour les inscriptions !
Rien de nouveau pour les hélicos, donc je conseille à plon et Jok de choisir d'autres montures. Pour les autres, afin de ne pas revivre la même chose, vous pouvez retrouver le poste que vous occupiez en avril *ici* et en changer.

*Soirée DCS - Mardi 16 avril 2020* - sur la release/stable

Chicken Valley


La guerre russo-géorgienne a assez duré. Depuis l'incident survenu à la frontière il y a 2 semaines, le président russe prenait un malin plaisir à défier l'OTAN, alors que le conflit escaladait. Tandis que Tbilissi se prépare -avec ses faibles moyens- à un éventuel siège, le président américain est parvenu à entraîner une partie de l'alliance atlantique en sol géorgien, "dans un cadre purement défensif". La Russie a aussitôt accusé l'OTAN d'ingérence.

Il y a une heure, un *avion-cargo C-130 qui devait ravitailler Tbilissi a été abattu à proximité de Tskhinvali*. La Russie nie toute implication, mais nos renseignements sont formels : l'avion a été abattu par des batteries SAM installées en Ossetie du Sud.

Les derniers incidents entre forces blindés géorgiennes et russes sont signalés sur la carte.





** Westinghouse ** (protection Senaki-Kutaisi-Ambrolauri)

- La CAS Westinghouse devra patrouiller la route à l'est d'Ambrolauri.
- La CAP protégera le reste du groupe Westinghouse.

Rules of engagement : Vous pouvez engager tout appareil hostile survolant la Géorgie, hors Ossétie du Sud. Vous veillerez évidemment à NE PAS franchir les frontières ossettes et russes (couverture SAM ennemie en rouge).


** Eastwood ** (protection Gori-Tbilissi-Pasanauri)

- Le SEAD Eastwood devra éliminer les batteries SAM installées en Ossétie du Sud (entre WP1 et WP2), afin de prévenir tout autre "incident".
- La CAS Eastwood devra patrouiller la route au nord de Tbilissi.
- La CAP protégera le reste du groupe Eastwood.

Rules of engagement : Vous pouvez engager tout appareil hostile survolant la Géorgie, hors Ossétie du Sud. Vous veillerez évidemment à NE PAS franchir les frontières ossettes et russes (couverture SAM ennemie en rouge).


*Inscriptions :*

** ATC **
Ranger

_** Cavalry **_ (CSAR) : _Huey / Mi-8_
MirabelleBenou : UH-1H
Qiou : UH-1H

_** Westinghouse **_ (protection Senaki-Kutaisi-Ambrolauri) : _F-14B / M-2000C / A-10C / F-16C_ (on peut inverser avec Eastwood si tout le monde est d'accord)

_** Eastwood **_ (protection Khashuri-Gori-Tbilissi) : _F/A-18C_ (on peut inverser avec Westinghouse si tout le monde est d'accord)

papagueff : F/A-18C SEAD-CAS
DavidM : F/A-18C SEAD-CAS
Tophe : F/A-18C SEAD-CAP
JimJim : RIO Tomcat ou F/A-18C CAP ou A-10C
Liliann : M-2000C CAP/CAS
Sen : M-2000C
pioupiou : M-2000C
FROGGY : A-10c ou F-A/18C SEAD/CAS
Loloborgo : F/A-18 SEAD-CAS

----------


## Ranger 28

J'en suis si besoin d'un atc. Sinon impossible de voler avec un seul bras valide.

----------


## Flappie

> J'en suis si besoin d'un atc. Sinon impossible de voler avec un seul bras valide.


Aïe, ça va aller ? Je pense qu'un ATC ne sera pas de trop, et si tu veux, tu pourras même jouer les JTAC humains.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Huey pour moi, sinon A-10c si besoin de CAS ! Merci Flappie !

----------


## papagueff

papagueff Présent demain soir en Hornet CAS ou Sead, voir les deux   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Qiou87

Qiou en Huey. Si je suis tout seul je partirai en Hornet sinon.

----------


## Ranger 28

> Aïe, ça va aller ? Je pense qu'un ATC ne sera pas de trop, et si tu veux, tu pourras même jouer les JTAC humains.


En atc, ça ira. J'attendrai la fin de mission pour me shooter sinon je vais dormir toute la soirée.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Qiou en Huey. Si je suis tout seul je partirai en Hornet sinon.


Copaing !!! J'te préviens, j'ai le décollage et l'atterrissage...."brusque"..... et je suis spécialiste du dézinguage de FARP. J'ai passé mon diplôme la semaine dernière....

----------


## davidmontpellier

David en F18 CAS/SEAD

----------


## sentepu

Sen en M-2K

----------


## Qiou87

> Copaing !!! J'te préviens, j'ai le décollage et l'atterrissage...."brusque"..... et je suis spécialiste du dézinguage de FARP. J'ai passé mon diplôme la semaine dernière....


Le décollage ça va chez moi, l'atterrissage j'ai toujours du mal. Donc ne t'en fait pas trop.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Pour info et pour demain, j'ai mis 4 Hornet en Super Carrier, et 4 autres en Stennis.
Un grand merci à JimJim pour le test des JTAC.

----------


## Empnicolas

Présent ce soir en F-18 Stennis

Sinon voici à priori la carte de la Syrie dans DCS
https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...m_source=share
(Désolé, je suis sur téléphone, j'arrive pas à faire un truc propre sur le forum avec un lien Reddit).

----------


## Sigps220

Ca semble cohérent avec les annonces, par contre si j'avais dû dessiner la carte je serai plus parti vers l'Ouest (et Chypre), que partir vers le désert de l'Est. On va quand même avoir de sacré zone désertique sur la carte. Après à voir si la zone est finement détaillée.

Sinon pour en revenir à l'appontage, il faut que je regarde mais a priori mes "mauvaises notes" sont liées au fait que je ne mets pas plein gaz en passant le seuil du PA (en ce moment je mets plein gaz uniquement au moment du touché).

----------


## pioupiou08

Bonjour, mardi dernier je n'ai pas pu être présent. Pensez-vous que ce soir je peux rejoindre la partie ? Sachant que je suis sur M2000 et assez débutant. Je n'ai jamais fait de combat. Et pour tout vous avouer le brief de mission me fait assez peur car je ne comprend pas tout. N'y a t-il pas d'autres jours de multi où cela est moins poussé ? Je ne sais pas gérer l'armement dans le mirage (ni dans aucun autre avion d'ailleurs  :^_^:  ) 

Autre question, la map de ce soir c'est Caucase c'est ça ? sur la stable ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello ! Vas-y vient !!! T'inquiète, c'est pas poussé violent  ::): 

Regarde, la dernière fois y a même eu du team kill et moi j'ai dézingué un FARP en "essayant" d'atterrir avec mon hélico (Je suis débutant aussi, sur le Huey, mais ça n'empêche pas de se marrer).

----------


## Flappie

> Ca semble cohérent avec les annonces, par contre si j'avais dû dessiner la carte je serai plus parti vers l'Ouest (et Chypre), que partir vers le désert de l'Est. On va quand même avoir de sacré zone désertique sur la carte. Après à voir si la zone est finement détaillée.


T'inquiète pas : la mer devrait s'étendre vers l'ouest, comme c'est le cas pour le Caucase. Ce sont donc nos carriers qui joueront le rôle de Chypre. Par contre, on ne se battra pas pour Chypre, ça c'est sûr, du moins pour le moment.




> Bonjour, mardi dernier je n'ai pas pu être présent. Pensez-vous que ce soir je peux rejoindre la partie ? Sachant que je suis sur M2000 et assez débutant. Je n'ai jamais fait de combat. Et pour tout vous avouer le brief de mission me fait assez peur car je ne comprend pas tout. N'y a t-il pas d'autres jours de multi où cela est moins poussé ? Je ne sais pas gérer l'armement dans le mirage (ni dans aucun autre avion d'ailleurs  ) 
> 
> Autre question, la map de ce soir c'est Caucase c'est ça ? sur la stable ?


Tu peux nous rejoindre dès ce soir sans problème. Tu seras coaché avec bienveillance, ne t'en fais pas, et il y a des chances que tu fasses ton premier kill car il y aura de quoi faire.
On jouera sur le Caucase et en stable, oui, c'est bien ça.

Mon brief n'est pas parfait, loin de là. N'hésite pas à poser tes questions.  ::): 

On peut organiser d'autres vols "improvisés" en semaine, oui, mais je n'ai plus trop le temps de m'en occuper depuis que je vole chez Black Shark Den.

----------


## Ranger 28

> Bonjour, mardi dernier je n'ai pas pu être présent. Pensez-vous que ce soir je peux rejoindre la partie ? Sachant que je suis sur M2000 et assez débutant. Je n'ai jamais fait de combat. Et pour tout vous avouer le brief de mission me fait assez peur car je ne comprend pas tout. N'y a t-il pas d'autres jours de multi où cela est moins poussé ? Je ne sais pas gérer l'armement dans le mirage (ni dans aucun autre avion d'ailleurs  ) 
> 
> Autre question, la map de ce soir c'est Caucase c'est ça ? sur la stable ?


Je devrais à nouveau être dispo en semaine d'ici quelques jours, il y a quasiment toujours 2-3 personnes sur simple un terrain d'entraînement. Je te fais signe dès que j'arrive à nouveau à voler.

----------


## pioupiou08

> T'inquiète pas : la mer devrait s'étendre vers l'ouest, comme c'est le cas pour le Caucase. Ce sont donc nos carriers qui joueront le rôle de Chypre. Par contre, on ne se battra pas pour Chypre, ça c'est sûr, du moins pour le moment.
> 
> 
> Tu peux nous rejoindre dès ce soir sans problème. Tu seras coaché avec bienveillance, ne t'en fais pas, et il y a des chances que tu fasses ton premier kill car il y aura de quoi faire.
> On jouera sur le Caucase et en stable, oui, c'est bien ça.
> 
> Mon brief n'est pas parfait, loin de là. N'hésite pas à poser tes questions. 
> 
> On peut organiser d'autres vols "improvisés" en semaine, oui, mais je n'ai plus trop le temps de m'en occuper depuis que je vole chez Black Shark Den.


ok cool, on fait comma ça alors

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je devrais à nouveau être dispo en semaine d'ici quelques jours, il y a quasiment toujours 2-3 personnes sur simple un terrain d'entraînement. Je te fais signe dès que j'arrive à nouveau à voler.


ok tiens moi au courant merci

----------


## Sigps220

> T'inquiète pas : la mer devrait s'étendre vers l'ouest, comme c'est le cas pour le Caucase. Ce sont donc nos carriers qui joueront le rôle de Chypre. Par contre, on ne se battra pas pour Chypre, ça c'est sûr, du moins pour le moment


Attention, dans la réalité tu n'as pas tant de mou que ça vers l'Ouest car Chypre arrive très vite. A droite la correspondance entre Google maps et la carte diffusée sur Reddit, avec le voile blanc la carte Google maps.


Du coup, cela me semble assez certain que si la carte se vend bien, elle sera étendue sur Chypre.

Edit : Je suis d'accord en bord de carte tu n'as pas de mur mais tu auras des étendues d'eau. Mais pour le créateur de mission tu ne peux pas créer ton bateau hors map non ?

----------


## Qiou87

Ouais mais la carte ne s'arrête pas d'un coup, donc il est possible qu'à la place de Chypre (pas modélisée dans la V1) tu aies juste de l'eau. Et oui j'ai vu Wags sur le forum officiel dire qu'en cas de bonnes ventes, Chypre était envisageable. En tout cas l'enthousiasme a l'air assez unanime sur les Internets. Il ressort beaucoup d'entrain pour la pertinence du terrain et des possibilités de scénarios offertes.

----------


## Flappie

> Mais pour le créateur de mission tu ne peux pas créer ton bateau hors map non ?


Si, c'est là où je voulais en venir : c'est possible. Sur la map Caucase, tu peux créer une mission au beau milieu de la Mer Noire, avec des carriers. No problemo. Le seul truc qui manquera sera la carte du kneeboard et des MFCD (le kneeboard affiche alors du noir, et je pense que le MFCD fait pareil).

----------


## Flappie

Preuves à l'appui :

  

Reste à voir jusqu'où va s'étendre la Méditerrannée sur la map Syria.

----------


## pioupiou08

Petite question CAP c'est Combat Air Patrol ? et CAS ? ça veut dire quoi ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

Close Air Support.

----------


## Flappie

C'est un synonyme d'attaque sol, mais normalement le CAS implique une forte communication entre les troupes au sol et les avions (ex: "on est gênés par un truc aux coordonnées untelles, faites tout péter"), ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas dans nos missions. Pour ce soir, on aura des JTAC au sol, donc c'est bon, je suis dans les clous.  :B): 

Plus d'infos sur la CAS et les JTAC.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Vidéo d'ATE sur son 1er appontage, super intéressante, comme les autres :




Et c'est là que je découvre qu'il fait parti du groupe de jeune qu'on peut voir dans ce reportage :




Reportage que je recommande pour ceux qui l'ont jamais vu. Il date un peu, mais il est vraiment extra, je m'étais régalé (Ca m'a fait regretté de pas avoir tenté le truc quand j'étais jeune...).

----------


## Ranger 28

> C'est un synonyme d'attaque sol, mais normalement le CAS implique une forte communication entre les troupes au sol et les avions (ex: "on est gênés par un truc aux coordonnées untelles, faites tout péter"), ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas dans nos missions. Pour ce soir, on aura des JTAC au sol, donc c'est bon, je suis dans les clous. 
> 
> Plus d'infos sur la CAS et les JTAC.


Heu... C'est moi qu'tu traites de JTAC !!!??? ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

D'ailleurs, existe-t-il une abbréviation correcte pour désigner une mission d'attaque au sol n'étant pas du support de troupe au sol (=CAS)? Air strike? Genre une cible identifiée par un drone ou satellite, on t'envoie les coordonnées et plaf!

@Flappie: dans le brief rien sur les hélicos, des choses à savoir? On suit la route et on récupère l'équipage du C130? Des ROE particulières? Menaces attendues au sol?

----------


## ze_droopy

Il y a plusieurs noms suivant la mission A/G, par exemple pour les plus courantes :
- Air Interdiction (AI) : recherche et destruction de cibles dans une zone
- Strike: destruction d'un objectif prédéfini
- CAS: Appui feu de troupes au sol
- SEAD/DEAD: Suppression/Destruction des défenses AA

----------


## Flappie

> Reportage que je recommande pour ceux qui l'ont jamais vu. Il date un peu, mais il est vraiment extra, je m'étais régalé (Ca m'a fait regretté de pas avoir tenté le truc quand j'étais jeune...).


Merci, super docu !




> Heu... C'est moi qu'tu traites de JTAC !!!???


Non, le JTAC dont je parle sera un script CTLD.  ::): 




> @Flappie: dans le brief rien sur les hélicos, des choses à savoir? On suit la route et on récupère l'équipage du C130? Des ROE particulières? Menaces attendues au sol?


Si t'aimes pas les surprises, tu va être déçu !  :^_^:  Vous allez récupérer des pilotes qui ont été abattus tout près de la frontière par un SAM soviétique. Vous serez les premiers sur zone, donc vous serez équipés de roquettes. Vous ferez d'abord route vers Gori, puis là-bas vous serez orientés vers le nord, tout près de la frontière de l'Ossétie du Sud.

On sait qu'il y a eu des incidents aux frontières dans les dernières heures, mais rien de concret sur le sol géorgien. Partez quand même du principe que la guerre est déclarée, dans la mesure où ils ont abattu un avion de l'OTAN.

Rompez!

----------


## Qiou87

> On sait qu'il y a eu des incidents aux frontières dans les dernières heures, mais rien de concret sur le sol géorgien.
> 
> Rompez!


Bien reçu! Non t'inquiète j'aime bien les surprises. Ca a l'air d'être plein de choses à faire, ça me plait. On va te torcher tout ca en 30min avec Mirabelle et on vous attendra au FARP avec le pastis.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

plon et Jok avaient été assez efficaces. Je n'en attends pas moins de vous !  :;): 
Je vous aurais bien accompagné mais je crains qu'on manque de monde en jets. Et puis apparemment, deux hélicos permettent de faire le job à l'aise.

----------


## Qiou87

> plon et Jok avaient été assez efficaces. Je n'en attends pas moins de vous ! 
> Je vous aurais bien accompagné mais je crains qu'on manque de monde en jets. Et puis apparemment, deux hélicos permettent de faire le job à l'aise.


Ouais, j'ai l'impression qu'on sera pas autant que dans la dernière en avril. Vivement le prochain confinement qu'on puisse se refaire des missions à 20!  ::):   ::ninja::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Mes M60 de portières !! Je veux mes M60 de portières !  ::P:

----------


## Tophe33

Salut les canards, si vous avez besoin d'un jet supplémentaire, je veux bien sortir le F18 pour commencer en sead/cap  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Mes M60 de portières !! Je veux mes M60 de portières !


Oui, pas de souci, vous êtes responsables de votre propre armement.




> Salut les canards, si vous avez besoin d'un jet supplémentaire, je veux bien sortir le F18 pour commencer en sead/cap


Avec plaisir ! D'autant que ces SAM-là seront plus intelligents que la moyenne. Il faudra donc plusieurs appareils SEAD pour en venir à bout.  ::trollface::

----------


## TuxFr78

> Oui, pas de souci, vous êtes responsables de votre propre armement.
> 
> 
> Avec plaisir ! D'autant que ces SAM-là seront plus intelligents que la moyenne. Il faudra donc plusieurs appareils SEAD pour en venir à bout.


Dans ce cas F18 SEAD/CAS pour moi
Le JTAC fait du lasing ?

----------


## Sigps220

> D'ailleurs, existe-t-il une abbréviation correcte pour désigner une mission d'attaque au sol n'étant pas du support de troupe au sol (=CAS)? Air strike? Genre une cible identifiée par un drone ou satellite, on t'envoie les coordonnées et plaf!
> 
> @Flappie: dans le brief rien sur les hélicos, des choses à savoir? On suit la route et on récupère l'équipage du C130? Des ROE particulières? Menaces attendues au sol?





> Il y a plusieurs noms suivant la mission A/G, par exemple pour les plus courantes :
> - Air Interdiction (AI) : recherche et destruction de cibles dans une zone
> - Strike: destruction d'un objectif prédéfini
> - CAS: Appui feu de troupes au sol
> - SEAD/DEAD: Suppression/Destruction des défenses AA


Tu as aussi de l'offensive counter air (OCA) pour désigner les frappes sur les aérodromes / avions au sol. 
Air interdiction (et battlefield air interdiction) désignent des actions réalisées un peu en arrière du front où tu vas frapper les dépôts, renforts, zone de rassemblement. 
Strike ça peut également être encore plus loin où tu vas venir frapper les points névralgiques de l'adversaire (PC d'Armée / Division, Radar non directement liée à une batterie de missiles etc...)

----------


## Qiou87

Merci à tous les deux! C'est vrai que des fois ça ne nous ferait pas de mal d'utiliser le bon terme (même si on a bien compris que ce soir c'était bien du CAS avec JTAC, et du SEAD  :;):  ), comme ça on apprend des choses.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Dans ce cas F18 SEAD/CAS pour moi
> Le JTAC fait du lasing ?


Oui, les JTAC feront du lasing, mais pour la CAS uniquement.
Nous n'aurons pas de troupes au sol en Ossétie du Sud. D'ailleurs, il n'est pas question que nous survolions cette zone non plus.

----------


## Ranger 28

Pour ce soir, pensez bien à régler vos fréquences sur SRS. Globale + inter-patrouilles. Ca sera plus simple pour moi. ::trollface::

----------


## pioupiou08

> Pour ce soir, pensez bien à régler vos fréquences sur SRS. Globale + inter-patrouilles. Ca sera plus simple pour moi.


Quelqu'un peut me redonner un lien pour paramétrer tout ça ? j'avoue que je suis un peu paumé là

----------


## Flappie

Tout est dans notre wiki, mais je te conseille de te pointer vers 20h45 sur le TS si tu le peux afin de tester tout ça avec les canards déjà présents.

Il y a différentes façons de configurer SRS. Personnellement, j'utilise un bouton par radio. Ex: je maintiens le bouton de sélection de la radio 1 pour émetre. Je te conseille d'employer cette méthode car elle est super simple (sinon, tu peux avoir un bouton dédié au push-to-talk + 3 autres pour la sélection des radios ce qui fait 4 boutons en tout).

----------


## Flappie

Pour ce qui est des fréquences à utiliser, ça se fera en jeu, donc dans ton Mirage (wiki radio du Mirage). Voici les interpatrouilles pour ce soir :

131 AM : SEAD

132 AM : CAS Westinghouse
133 AM : CAS Eastwood  

134 AM : CAP Westinghouse
135 AM : CAP Eastwood

30 FM : Hélicos CSAR

----------


## TuxFr78

> Oui, les JTAC feront du lasing, mais pour la CAS uniquement.
> Nous n'aurons pas de troupes au sol en Ossétie du Sud. D'ailleurs, il n'est pas question que nous survolions cette zone non plus.


C'est bien pour ça que j'ai précisé SEAD/CAS
Je vais éviter les TK ce soir  ::): 

Après si c'est pas pratique de faire du SEAD / CAS par rapport à la mission, je peux prendre autre chose

----------


## Flappie

Comment ça, pas pratique ? SEAD et CAS sont deux objectifs de la mission ! C'est pas pratique, c'est un ordre !  ::): 
Pour l'équilibrage, on verra ce soir sur le TS.

Ah, et je tiens à rassurer les gens qui prennent le même appareil CAP qu'en avril : la CAP adverse ne devrait pas avoir du tout le même comportement.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

La fréquence globale, on prend laquelle ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## pioupiou08

> Tout est dans notre wiki, mais je te conseille de te pointer vers 20h45 sur le TS si tu le peux afin de tester tout ça avec les canards déjà présents.
> 
> Il y a différentes façons de configurer SRS. Personnellement, j'utilise un bouton par radio. Ex: je maintiens le bouton de sélection de la radio 1 pour émetre. Je te conseille d'employer cette méthode car elle est super simple (sinon, tu peux avoir un bouton dédié au push-to-talk + 3 autres pour la sélection des radios ce qui fait 4 boutons en tout).


Ok merci, je vais regarder tout ça. En espérant que j'arrive à faire fonctionner tout ça

----------


## Tugais

Salut à tous,

Il y a quelques mois j'avais découvert un fil de discussion sur les forums d'Eagle Dynamics créé par un italien qui proposait aux membres de la communauté une solution à la perte de son logbook à chaque résintallation/crash de DCS/IL-2. Le bonhomme en avait marre de tout perdre et de repartir de zéro à chaque fois ; il s'est alors lancé dans la création d'un logbook en ligne qui permet d'enregistrer tous les détails d'un vol que l'on vient d'effectuer : type de vol, nombre d'heures de vol effectuées, cibles au sol détruites, appareils abattus, promotions, décorations, etc. ... Vous l'aurez compris c'est assez complet.

Ce logbook permet en plus de créer plusieurs pilotes, des fois que vous voliez sur différents simulateurs ou que vous souhaitiez simplement créer plusieurs entrées pour chaque type d'activité. Cerise sur le gâteau, il a ajouté la possibilité de créer et de gérer un escadron que d'autres utilisateurs de LOGbook peuvent rejoindre et former ainsi un groupe de joyeux lurons (il y a également un statut pour le pilote Actif/Inactif, potentiellement pratique pour savoir qui joue encore régulièrement et qui ne peut plus ou ne veut plus voler).

Bref, LOGbook se trouve à cette adresse : http://logbook.ansirial.it/ et le lien vers la discussion sur les forums d'Eagly Dynamics. Le créateur est très ouvert aux suggestions d'améliorations, après la demande de quelques utilisateurs lui demandant la possibilité de faire un outil standalone disponible hors-ligne, il s'est mis au boulot et un message de sa part aujourd'hui annonce une dispo dans les jours à venir.

Et voici quelques captures d'écran que j'ai réalisé pour l'occasion pour illustrer ce post :


La page d'accueil du profil.


Un calendrier permettant de visualiser d'un coup d'œil les derniers vols et évènements marquant.


Le récapitulatif de toutes les cibles détruites avec un log détaillé disponible pour chaque catégorie.


Les décorations remportées - elles sont décernées automatiquement sous DCS et IL-2.


La page de l'escadron et les membres le composant.

----------


## FROGGY

Hello,
Présent en a10c, f18 cas/sead, selon les besoins  ::):

----------


## Loloborgo

Présent ce soir e F/A-18 au départ du SC!

SEAD/ CAS de préference, pas encore très à l'aise en AA avec le Hornet!

----------


## pioupiou08

Bon, c'était trop compliqué pour moi comme 1ère partie en multi, il vaut mieux que je rejoigne des cessions d'entrainement. Merci à vous, c'était quand même cool mais j'ai trop eu l'impression de subir plutôt que de comprendre...  ::unsure::

----------


## Tophe33

Merci à tous pour cette soirée  ::):  c'était très sympa

----------


## sentepu

Merci à tous pour la soirée !

Le tacview : 
https://easyupload.io/wr1vxx 
https://easyupload.io/rjercb

----------


## Flappie

@Tugais : Merci pour la trouvaille.




> Bon, c'était trop compliqué pour moi comme 1ère partie en multi, il vaut mieux que je rejoigne des cessions d'entrainement. Merci à vous, c'était quand même cool mais j'ai trop eu l'impression de subir plutôt que de comprendre...


 :Emo:  Je suis désolé pioupiou, ça ne s'est vraiment pas passé comme j'espérais. J'ai changé le comportement de la CAP de cette mission, parce que les copains s'étaient plaints la première fois qu'ils étaient un peu trop mous. Là, on est passé du mini au maxi en terme d'agressivité. Et cette fois nous n'avions ni F-16C, ni F-14B pour défendre Westinghouse. Mea maxima culpa.

Si des canards sont volontaires pour coacher pioupiou un autre jour de la semaine, je peux hoster la partie si besoin. Avec une mission bien zen.

@Qiou et Mirabelle : J'ai cru voir que vous aviez galéré en Huey. Pouvez-vous me faire un débrief s'il vous plait ?
EDIT: OK, j'ai vu sur le tacview. Un Strela vous a pourri alors que vous voliez assez bas (200 et 120 m radar). Je ne sais pas comment plon et Jok ont évité ça la première fois. Je suis vraiment désolé !  :Emo: 

@Sen : merci pour le tacview et l'hébergement.

----------


## Loloborgo

Excellente soirée pour moi également, le F/A-18 quelle merveille tout compte fait  :^_^:  (non, je ne l'ai jamais critiqué auparavant!  ::ninja:: )

A mardi prochain les amis!

----------


## TuxFr78

Excellente mission mais bilan mitigé pour moi
Je me suis fait descendre par le Mig31 sur qui j'avais tiré un AIM120 et en prime j'ai descendu JimJim (désolé pour ça !)
Retour sur le SC et là je suis obligé de respawner 2 fois parce qu'aucune de mes demandes de décollage ne sont prises en compte
La deuxième fois ils m'ont fait mettre les gaz sans m'avoir accroché ...
Bref il est pas fini ce SC

Je crois que je vais retourner en A-10C sur nos prochaines missions  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Si j'avais su, je t'aurais pris en pilote Tomcat, et les MiG-31 n'auraient embêté personne.

----------


## Qiou87

> @Qiou et Mirabelle : J'ai cru voir que vous aviez galéré en Huey. Pouvez-vous me faire un débrief s'il vous plait ?
> EDIT: OK, j'ai vu sur le tacview. Un Strela vous a pourri alors que vous voliez assez bas (200 et 120 m radar). Je ne sais pas comment plon et Jok ont évité ça la première fois. Je suis vraiment désolé !


Y'avait du bon dans la soirée mais c'est vrai qu'on a été lent au démarrage. J'ai pas mal handicapé Mirabelle surtout la première heure ; entre mes soucis de FARP (j'avais pas mappé le bon truc pour demander un réarm, il a fallu que je sorte du serveur pour désactiver les coms simplifiées), puis mes soucis de turbine (j'arrivais pas à trouver le bon couple vitesse/collectif pour avancer en palier sans surchauffer l'échappement), il a fallu attendre 23h pour que je commence à être autre chose qu'un boulet...  :Facepalm: 

Erreur d'emport par contre, en voulant absolument les mitrailleurs de porte (parce que RACATACATACATAC!!!!) j'étais contraint d'avoir 2x 7 roquettes, ce qui est bien peu quand on sait pas viser. J'ai aussi eu des soucis de mapping (j'ai pas fait de vol armé en Huey depuis mon changement de stick, j'avais tout remappé sans me rendre compte que la double détente fout le bordel quand tu laisses le mapping de base de la 1e détente sur la radio - il active la radio et quand tu passes la 2e détente ça ne tire pas). Une fois tout ça réglé j'ai encore trouvé le moyen de pourrir Sen dans son straffing run...

Bon on a perdu les pilotes mais on a tué les abrutis dans la forêt qui voulaient détruire la ligne haute tension quand même! Là encore il a fallu un Mirage pour finir un blindé léger, ça faisait 10min que je m'acharnais sur lui au minigun et le Mirage arrive et le one-shot.  :Emo: 

Merci pour la mission! Heureusement j'ai mieux fini parce que la première heure était frustrante. Je vais quand même faire de la CAP la semaine prochaine je pense (on va voir si j'arrive à trouver mon souci de radar sur le Mirage, peut-être le TDC Depress dont on m'a parlé ici). J'ai envie de voir ce que ça donne avec un AWACS humain.  ::):

----------


## pioupiou08

> Je suis désolé pioupiou, ça ne s'est vraiment pas passé comme j'espérais. J'ai changé le comportement de la CAP de cette mission, parce que les copains s'étaient plaints la première fois qu'ils étaient un peu trop mous. Là, on est passé du mini au maxi en terme d'agressivité. Et cette fois nous n'avions ni F-16C, ni F-14B pour défendre Westinghouse. Mea maxima culpa.
> 
> Si des canards sont volontaires pour coacher pioupiou un autre jour de la semaine, je peux hoster la partie si besoin. Avec une mission bien zen.


Ne t'inquiètes pas, c'est pas ta faute. Tu vas pas modifier une partie juste pour moi alors qu'hier vous étiez 15 !  ::):  Par contre je suis pas contre apprendre si jamais il y a des cessions moins compliqué, où on peut avoir le temps de m'expliquer 2-3 trucs pour que je puisse être au niveau de vos parties du mardi soir ! 

Merci encore en tout cas du temps que tu me consacres

----------


## TuxFr78

> Si j'avais su, je t'aurais pris en pilote Tomcat, et les MiG-31 n'auraient embêté personne.


Bonne idée ça tient !

----------


## Qiou87

> Ne t'inquiètes pas, c'est pas ta faute. Tu vas pas modifier une partie juste pour moi alors qu'hier vous étiez 15 !  Par contre je suis pas contre apprendre si jamais il y a des cessions moins compliqué, où on peut avoir le temps de m'expliquer 2-3 trucs pour que je puisse être au niveau de vos parties du mardi soir !


J'ai cru comprendre que tu étais sur 2000, n'hésite pas à faire toute la campagne de base en solo, c'est un gros tutoriel plutôt très bien fait (et le scénario est intéressant) et te permettra de commencer à maîtriser à peu près tous les systèmes de l'avion. Je n'ai pas de doute sur le fait que certains canards puissent t'aider mais c'est mieux de profiter de leur aide pour approfondir un peu plutôt que pour le tout début.  :;):  Je t'aurai aussi volontiers aidé mais je ne peux voler en multi qu'un soir par semaine.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> @Tugais : Merci pour la trouvaille.


Pareil, merci Tugais ! Ca peut être marrant de monter un truc pour CPC. C'est du remplissage totalement manuel où bien le soft va pécho des infos dans notre DCS ?




> @Qiou et Mirabelle : J'ai cru voir que vous aviez galéré en Huey. Pouvez-vous me faire un débrief s'il vous plait ?
> EDIT: OK, j'ai vu sur le tacview. Un Strela vous a pourri alors que vous voliez assez bas (200 et 120 m radar). Je ne sais pas comment plon et Jok ont évité ça la première fois. Je suis vraiment désolé !


Woo t'inquiète, c'était marrant  ::):  Ca m'a permis de bosser mon vol, toussa. J'arrive maintenant presque à décoller sans embarquer tout le staff technique au sol avec moi. Le strella, effectivement, rien vu du tout, ça été un peu surprenant, mais en même temps, ça apprend à regarder autour de soi  ::P: 

Qiou a épuisé tout le stock de moteur de Huey de l'armée Américaine je crois, il est devenu la Némésis des techniciens au sol  ::lol:: 

Bon cela dit, j'ai cramé mon moteur au moins une fois aussi, je me suis viandé comme un boulet au sol après un méchant vortex (j'ai pété un patin et le rotor de queue) juste en arrivant sur le site du crash, et j'ai terminé avec une rafale d'un fantassin (je crois, ou du BRDM) dans la zone de la forêt dans le moteur et qui m'a aussi embarqué le rotor de queue.

Le Huey, faut vraiment pas trop chercher à le pousser à aller vite...




> Y'avait du bon dans la soirée mais c'est vrai qu'on a été lent au démarrage. J'ai pas mal handicapé Mirabelle surtout la première heure ; entre mes soucis de FARP (j'avais pas mappé le bon truc pour demander un réarm, il a fallu que je sorte du serveur pour désactiver les coms simplifiées), puis mes soucis de turbine (j'arrivais pas à trouver le bon couple vitesse/collectif pour avancer en palier sans surchauffer l'échappement), il a fallu attendre 23h pour que je commence à être autre chose qu'un boulet...


Oh tinket ! Comme je te disais, ça m'a permis de m'entraîner à tenir la bestiole ! Cela dit oui, je pense que la prochaine partie, soit je prend le A-10C, soit je me remet au KA-50.




> Erreur d'emport par contre, en voulant absolument les mitrailleurs de porte (parce que RACATACATACATAC!!!!) j'étais contraint d'avoir 2x 7 roquettes, ce qui est bien peu quand on sait pas viser.


Alors en fait, en te mettant à 50% de carbu, ça passe à l'aise. J'ai pu faire le trajet du FARP jusque GORI sans problème, il me restait 30% de carbu une fois arrivé. Vu notre durée d'espérance de vie, c'est LARGEMENT suffisant  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Bon, vous me rassurez un peu.

@pioupiou : Cette mission était très particulière parce qu'on y divise la CAP en deux zones séparées par une no-fly zone, ce qui fait que les 2 CAP ne peuvent même pas s'entraider. Et opposer des Mirage seuls à des MiG-31... c'est plutôt violent.
On a plein de missions en stock où la CAP forme un seul groupe. Ce sera beaucoup plus simple d'y survivre !  ::): 

@Qiou : Oui, la mise à jour EGT du Huey (qui date) en a fait un hélico fragile, qu'il faut ménager en n'emportant que le strict nécessaire, et en faisant des accélérations douces. Il ne faut pas le voir comme une Formule 1 mais plutôt comme un tracteur en légère descente. Il va finir par aller vite, mais il faut le laisser monter en vitesse à son rythme. Et il faut surveiller le régime moteur et rester impérativement dans le vert. Voici les fixes que je vais faire à la mission : Hueys avec 50% de fuel, des miniguns, des pods 19 roquettes, et des M60 aux portes. Suppression du Strela situé au nord-est du FARP.

----------


## Tophe33

Salut les canards, j'ai besoin de l'avis des pros de voilure tournante : j'avais acheté la gazelle dès sa sortie mais je ne m'en suis jamais servi. Pensez-vous que je peux m'atteler à fond sur ce module ? Merci  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Huhu, la mienne est au garage depuis un an, et elle n'en est jamais sortie. Je suis monté dedans pour compléter le wiki sur les radios, et c'est tout. Je n'ai même pas essayé de décoller. Il parait que les systèmes sont très sympas mais que le modèle de vol est aux fraises. Alors j'attends la màj du modèle de vol promise et en attendant, je n'y touche pas.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

@Flappie, je pense qu'un p'tit flare sur le site du crash quand on survole Gori, ça peut être pas mal aussi. En survolant le WP 2, j'ai bien vu rapidement le message qui demandait d'aller au 345 (? de mémoire ?) sur 2 nm, mais concentré comme j'étais sur mon pilotage, j'ai mis du temps à repérer la bonne direction. Et finalement, j'ai surtout tourné proche de la ville sans aller aussi loin vers la ligne électrique.

----------


## Flappie

Il me semblait avoir placé une épaisse fumée noire permanente sur le site du crash... non ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah j'ai rien vu du tout. Après, si elle se déclenche au moment du message, vu le temps que j'ai mis à tourner en rond autour de Gori, elle s'est peut-être éteinte d'elle-même.

----------


## Flappie

Non, je crois avoir mis une fumée statique (présente dès le début, et ne s'éteignant jamais). Mais quand je vous ai aidé pour localiser l'épave, j'étais surpris de ne pas apercevoir la fumée. Je vais vérifier tout ça.

----------


## papagueff

Merci Flappie pour ta mission, elle était super mais hier soir j'ai été une grosse quiche, à part avoir détruit trois sites sam, donc un était à nous parait il, j'ai lutté avec un mig31 un bon moment sans armes air/air et sans canon.
Ensuite en CAS je n'ai  trouvé aucun objectifs, par contre, eux m'ont trouvés.
Après vous avoir quitté je suis allé sur CA , pris des blindés chez les rouges et me suis relaxé à détruire les blindés amis. Je sais ça ne se fait pas mais ça m'a fait un bien fou.   ::happy2::

----------


## Ranger 28

Coucou mes p'tits canards.
Bonne soirée pour moi aussi (bien qu'un peu douloureuse). Chaud de tenir des migs 31 à distance avec des 2000. Heureusement, j'ai rapidement eu des F18 dispo en backup.
Les sead avaient bien nettoyé la zone des Sam, ce qui m'a permit de placer ma CAP à peu près au centre de la carte pour pouvoir intervenir dès qu'un mig ou su 25 se pointait.
Désolé pour Froggy qui s'est fait descendre par un 31. J'avais mal jaugé les distance et la vitesse max du A10. Du coup il n'a pas eu le temps d'évacuer la zone.
Mis à part quelques mic mac sur les fréquences, nickel pour moi. C'était bien animé. Dommage que les derniers avions soient restés plantés sur les aéroports ennemis. J'aurai bien voulu voir les 2000 contre des JF-17.

Pioupiou, si des canards veulent te coacher, je vous mettrais à dispo mon terrain d'entraînement à volonté.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Merci Flappie pour ta mission, elle était super mais hier soir j'ai été une grosse quiche, à part avoir détruit trois sites sam, donc un était à nous parait il, j'ai lutté avec un mig31 un bon moment sans armes air/air et sans canon.
> Ensuite en CAS je n'ai  trouvé aucun objectifs, par contre, eux m'ont trouvés.
> Après vous avoir quitté je suis allé sur CA , pris des blindés chez les rouges et me suis relaxé à détruire les blindés amis. Je sais ça ne se fait pas mais ça m'a fait un bien fou.


Je crois que c'est toi qui nous as survolé à "basse" altitude près du lieu du crash. En hélico, c'est assez sympa d'entendre le bruit des réacteurs puis de voir l'avion débouler au-dessus  ::): 

Quand je dit que les hélicos c'est le bien !!!

----------


## TuxFr78

> Je crois que c'est toi qui nous as survolé à "basse" altitude près du lieu du crash. En hélico, c'est assez sympa d'entendre le bruit des réacteurs puis de voir l'avion débouler au-dessus 
> 
> Quand je dit que les hélicos c'est le bien !!!


C'est moi qui vous ai survolé. J'en avais marre de voler à 35000 ... 

Après je suis allé m'écraser devant le convoi à arrêter en faisant une passe canon
J'avais oublié que le F18 avec 4 HARM volait comme un fer à repasser  ::(:

----------


## Qiou87

D'ailleurs c'est qui le dernier 2000 à 23h50 qui est venu plomber le BMP sur lequel je m'acharnais? Le flip que j'ai pris quand j'ai entendu un réacteur à fond me passer à côté .  ::o:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

@Tux > En tout cas, toutes portes ouvertes, même avec le bruit du rotor dans les oreilles, c'est impressionnant d'entendre le bouzin arriver avant de le voir.

----------


## Flappie

> Après vous avoir quitté je suis allé sur CA , pris des blindés chez les rouges et me suis relaxé à détruire les blindés amis. Je sais ça ne se fait pas mais ça m'a fait un bien fou.


Oui, c'est vrai que de jouer le "master of puppets" côté rouge donne un sentiment de puissance très apaisant après une mauvaise session de vol. On va demander à la sécu de rembourser l'achat de Combined Arms.  :^_^: 




> Mis à part quelques mic mac sur les fréquences, nickel pour moi.


J'en profite pour interroger mes camarades "Coco" (CAS Westinghouse) : je crois que Ranger a dû m'entendre parler tout seul pendant toute la deuxième moitié de la mission, parce que vous ne me répondiez plus que sur le TS. Pourquoi ne pas avoir utilisé SRS ? Vos coms auraient pu intéresser Ranger.

----------


## Jimjim13

Me Concernant après une longue cession de F-14 en Rio, le retour au F18 a été plutôt catastrophique mais je me suis bien amusé. Merci Flappie pour la mission.

En cap avec Tophe, c’était plutôt tranquille de notre côté. Les seuls ennemis à abattre c’est Ranger qui nous a envoyé dessus.

Je me suis fait TK par Tux au bout de 15 mn ^^ (sans rancune c’est pas grave  ::P:  )

Après je ne c’est pas si c’est un bug graphique chez moi, je poursuivais 3 mig a 10000 pieds qui était à 2-3 milles devant moi je n’avais absolument aucun visuel..... j en ai finalement vu un que j’ai réussi à lock radar mais c’était un point noir microscopique. J’ai ps souvenir que les avions était si peu visible à cette distance avant la mise à jour. Étrange!!

Et pour finir en beauté, comme j’etais bingo fuel j’ai du me poser à Kutaisi. J’ai réalisé que depuis que j’ai le F18 j’ai jamais essayé de me poser autre part que sur un porte avion ^^
Bon bein j’ai fait une approche porte avion le crochet en moins version plomb. Le rebond m’a éjecter dans l’herbe et « baba boum »

Je ferai mieux la prochaine fois ^^

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Le TK, on a pu l'apprécier d'en bas, ça nous a bien divertis pendant le trajet :D

Une jolie pluie de débris  ::P:

----------


## TuxFr78

> Je me suis fait TK par Piou au bout de 15 mn ^^ (sans rancune c’est pas grave  )


Euh ... d'après tacview c'est bien moi qui t'ai abattu
Je pensais avoir locké un des Mig31  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jimjim13

Je me suis tromper de nom pardon ^^

Tux était l’agent infiltré  :;):

----------


## TuxFr78

> Je me suis tromper de nom pardon ^^
> 
> Tux était l’agent infiltré


On était 2
Papagueff s'occupait des SAM alliés  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Le Viggen et le F-14B seront jouables gratuitement du vendredi 19 au jeudi 25 juin.  ::): 

Si vous avez besoin d'une formation expresse, je me rendrai dispo. En attendant, il y a le wiki : Viggen, Tomcat.

----------


## Qiou87

Et pourquoi pas tester le Viggen, après tout le radada à toute vitesse c'est assez génial en VR... J'ai encore 2 jours pour potasser mon suédois!

----------


## Sigps220

> Et pourquoi pas tester le Viggen, après tout le radada à toute vitesse c'est assez génial en VR... J'ai encore 2 jours pour potasser mon suédois!


T'inquiète pas besoins de connaître beaucoup de mot en Suédois. En complément du wiki, le guide de Chuck est aussi très explicatif.
D'ailleurs la carte Syrie pourrais lui donner une seconde vie, car l'avion avait un temps été pressentie comme potentiel candidat par l'Armée de l'Air Israélienne.

----------


## Flappie

Le plus dur en Viggen, c'est de ne pas éclater de rire chaque fois qu'on se rappelle que l'Automatisk Fart Kontroll ne gère pas les pets, mais bien la poussée.  ::lol::

----------


## Qiou87

C'est Eric Cartman le designer de l'avion?  ::o:

----------


## sentepu

> Bon, c'était trop compliqué pour moi comme 1ère partie en multi, il vaut mieux que je rejoigne des cessions d'entrainement. Merci à vous, c'était quand même cool mais j'ai trop eu l'impression de subir plutôt que de comprendre...


Je pense vraiment que tu te monte la tete pour rien, mais viens sur le ts tous les soirs a 21h il y as parfois du monde, il faut juste te dévergonder du multi :D
En attendant fait toutes les 'instant actions' du mirage 2000 si comme moi tu as la flemme de faire la campagne, avec ces quick missions tu aura de quoi te débrouiller en mission.




> Merci Flappie pour ta mission, elle était super mais hier soir j'ai été une grosse quiche, à part avoir détruit trois sites sam, donc un était à nous parait il, j'ai lutté avec un mig31 un bon moment sans armes air/air et sans canon.
> Ensuite en CAS je n'ai  trouvé aucun objectifs, par contre, eux m'ont trouvés.
> Après vous avoir quitté je suis allé sur CA , pris des blindés chez les rouges et me suis relaxé à détruire les blindés amis. Je sais ça ne se fait pas mais ça m'a fait un bien fou.


J'ai l'impression que ca arrive souvent et je comprend pas pourquoi tu est toujours le seul as ne rien trouvé, tu ne communique pas avec ton squadron pour recevoir des infos de ceux qui repèrent les cibles ? car c'est tout l'interet de SRS, permettre au squadron d'avoir une communication soutenu sans gêner l'ensemble de la team. (et aussi il faut parler sur ton inter-patrouille et pas la global, on t'as entendu souvent dire des choses plutot farfelus de notre point de vue :D et comme certains ne se mette pas sur la global tu parlais peut etre seule :D)




> D'ailleurs c'est qui le dernier 2000 à 23h50 qui est venu plomber le BMP sur lequel je m'acharnais? Le flip que j'ai pris quand j'ai entendu un réacteur à fond me passer à côté .


héhé sans la fumée de tes rockettes dans le visage le deuxieme passage etait forcément plus propre :D :P

----------


## Qiou87

Marrant, hier soir je me suis mis en tête de finir la campagne "Challenger 1989" du Hornet (j'échouais à chaque fois sur la dernière mission). J'ai quand même réussi (cette dernière mission oblige à abattre 4x Mig29 avec 2x Fox1 et 2x Fox2 puis à larguer une Mk84 sur un hélico, vu que les équipiers IA sont incapables d'engager les bandits sur celle-ci). Et en fait, j'ai remarqué des trucs depuis:
- le Stennis est quand même bien moche quand ça fait 2 semaines que tu voles depuis un Supercarrier (surtout la texture du pont), mais en plus l'absence de vie sur le pont me manque plus que je ne pensais
- je ne sais pas ce que pensait faire ED avec cette campagne (la seule d'un module à 80€ quand même!  ::o: ), mais 1989 alors que tu voles un appareil de 1998 et sur un porte-avions lancé en 1995, c'est pas très sérieux (ils pourraient au moins sortir une version "SC" avec le Roosevelt qui lui existait bien en 1989!) - alors OK, le 18C première gen date de 1987 et techniquement le Stennis appartient à la sous-classe Roosevelt des Nimitz, mais quand même, je vois pas ce qui empêchait d'appeler la campagne Challenger 1999 et puis voilà
- les créateurs de mission "amateurs" font parfois des trucs bien mieux ficelés qu'ED dans leurs campagnes

----------


## Sigps220

La campagne 1989 du Hornet était destinée à donner du contenu solo à l'avion peu de temps après son lancement. Lors de son lancement, le module était bien moins fourni qu'actuellement, donc 1989 était cohérent avec les armes qui existait alors (pas d'AIM-120, ni pod de désignation, ni GBU).

----------


## Flappie

Thrustmaster lance un nouvel HOTAS en partenariat avec Airbus, qui vise plutôt le vol civil mais ça pourrait quand même servir à certains ici. Voyez plutôt :

- *TC Sidestick* (70 €) : Un stick clairement dérivé du T.16000M dont il partage la base, mais avec un look Airbus, avec boutons et protubérances modulables. Une molette remplace l'habituelle minuscule poignée des gaz. Elle est vendue comme permettant l'emploi du thrust reverser des jets civils (en axe négatif, donc). L'axe Z du rudder est verrouillable.

- *TC Quadrant* (100 €) : Un throttle typé Airbus A320neo avec deux poignées des gaz que l'on peut solidariser/désolidariser. Bonus : on peut acheter un second throttle et, si je comprends bien, solidariser les 4 poignées des gaz. Les poignées permettent de gérer le thrust reverser. On peut apparemment personnaliser les crans du throttle. Thrustmaster proposera plus tard 2 addons au TC Quadrant.

Et pendant qu'ils y sont, ils lancent aussi un support pour bureau nommé *Flying Clamp* (60 € pièce). Il est tout métal, et... n'est pas compatible avec le TM Warthog (ni le TM Cougar). On peut par contre y monter les nouveautés du jour ainsi que le T.16000M FCS. Evidemment, il faut acheter un support par périphérique.

----------


## Qiou87

> La campagne 1989 du Hornet était destinée à donner du contenu solo à l'avion peu de temps après son lancement. Lors de son lancement, le module était bien moins fourni qu'actuellement, donc 1989 était cohérent avec les armes qui existait alors (pas d'AIM-120, ni pod de désignation, ni GBU).


Ah ok, merci. Dommage qu'ED n'ait pas eu plus d'ambition sur son plan de développement du Hornet en rajoutant une 2e campagne alors, même de 5-6 missions. Vu le tarif du module je trouve quand même qu'un peu de contenu solo c'est pas la mer à boire, tout le monde veut pas utiliser l'avion en multi pour spammer du 120C. Y'a bien 2 DLCs qui arrivent mais à 10€ pièce la campagne. ED a tendance à un peu trop se reposer sur le créateur de missions et la communauté parfois.

----------


## Flappie

> Ah ok, merci. Dommage qu'ED n'ait pas eu plus d'ambition sur son plan de développement du Hornet en rajoutant une 2e campagne alors, même de 5-6 missions. Vu le tarif du module je trouve quand même qu'un peu de contenu solo c'est pas la mer à boire, tout le monde veut pas utiliser l'avion en multi pour spammer du 120C. Y'a bien 2 DLCs qui arrivent mais à 10€ pièce la campagne. ED a tendance à un peu trop se reposer sur le créateur de missions et la communauté parfois.


Pour rappel, le Hornet est toujours en Early Access. Il est encore "normal" qu'il ne soit pas doté d'une campagne tirant parti de toutes ses capacités. J'ose espérer qu'ED fournira une nouvelle campagne gratuite au top lors de la sortie d'EA.

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour rappel, le Hornet est toujours en Early Access. Il est encore "normal" qu'il ne soit pas doté d'une campagne tirant parti de toutes ses capacités. J'ose espérer qu'ED fournira une nouvelle campagne gratuite au top lors de la sortie d'EA.


C'est ce que je voulais dire, c'est pas sur la roadmap.

Et sinon question bonus: pourquoi dans le 2000C on a pas les doubles chevrons pour indiquer l'utilisation de post-combustion? On peut les voir sur pas mal de vidéos du net, et même dans les Chevaliers du Ciel...

----------


## Flappie

RAZBAM est sans doute trop occupé à modéliser des assets de bateaux et d'hélicoptères...  ::siffle:: 

Je vérifie si la question d'une meilleure campagne gratuite a été posée dans le topic de la roadmap du Hornet, et je le leur demanderai.

----------


## Qiou87

C'est gentil. Non pas que j'exige quoi que ce soit, mais quand tu vois un M2000C avec une campagne complète de 10 missions + une mini-campagne de 3 missions dans le Golfe, tout ça dans un module moitié moins cher que le Hornet, faudrait voir à pas déconner quand même. Ils vont pas nous dire qu'il faut 1000h pour faire 5 missions correctes et un minimum scénarisées. Tiens, ils pourraient la faire sur la carte Mariannes, si elle sort bien en fin d'année ça collera avec la sortie d'EA et ça fera une super intro.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> RAZBAM est sans doute trop occupé à modéliser des assets de bateaux et d'hélicoptères...


Au moins on peut pas dire que ça manque d'ambition. "On va faire un théâtre entier! Et tous les assets! Et les avions qui vont dedans! Et des pingouins pilotables dans CA aussi, tiens!"  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> C'est gentil. Non pas que j'exige quoi que ce soit, mais quand tu vois un M2000C avec une campagne complète de 10 missions + une mini-campagne de 3 missions dans le Golfe, tout ça dans un module moitié moins cher que le Hornet, faudrait voir à pas déconner quand même. Ils vont pas nous dire qu'il faut 1000h pour faire 5 missions correctes et un minimum scénarisées. Tiens, ils pourraient la faire sur la carte Mariannes, si elle sort bien en fin d'année ça collera avec la sortie d'EA et ça fera une super intro.


Je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi. A noter aussi qu'Heatblur a acheté la campagne payante Red Flag du Viggen pour la rendre gratuite, alors qu'ils avaient déjà livré gratuitement une campagne et demi pour l'appareil.

Voici mon post chez ED. Il est assez policé, donc j'espère obtenir une réponse un jour.

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai vu. Je passe souvent dans ce sous-forum, si ça répond pas je remonterai le topic dans quelques jours. Je sais que tout le monde fait pas du solo, mais c'est un aspect important pour moi ; je joue 4x par semaine à DCS, mais seulement un soir en multi. Ca reste le plus fun, mais je m'éclate et j'apprends aussi beaucoup en solo... Heureusement que la communauté ne manque pas de créateurs talentueux.

----------


## Sigps220

> J'ai vu. Je passe souvent dans ce sous-forum, si ça répond pas je remonterai le topic dans quelques jours. Je sais que tout le monde fait pas du solo, mais c'est un aspect important pour moi ; je joue 4x par semaine à DCS, mais seulement un soir en multi. Ca reste le plus fun, mais je m'éclate et j'apprends aussi beaucoup en solo... Heureusement que la communauté ne manque pas de créateurs talentueux.


Il me semble avoir lu justement que le ration multi / solo était très en faveur des joueurs solo et que finalement le multi ne concernaient qu'une minorité de joueur.

----------


## Flappie

Je confirme, d'après ED, les joueurs multi sont en grosse minorité. Kate a récemment admis qu'ils étaient toutefois jugés importants pour ED, notamment en ce qui concerne la remontée d'info et la promotion du jeu.

----------


## Sigps220

C'est une minorité bruyante et visible, puisqu'à mon avis elle est sur-représentée sur le forum et sur youtube et autres.

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est une minorité bruyante et visible, puisqu'à mon avis elle est sur-représentée sur le forum et sur youtube et autres.


Disons que si c'est ta minorité qui promeut ton jeu, je comprends qu'ED y fasse attention. Je n'ai pas de soucis avec ça, c'est le cas de beaucoup de studios où les "créateurs" sur YT et autre ont une ligne directe avec les devs et font passer leurs soucis/désirs en haut de la pile. Mais effectivement, c'est bien si la direction est consciente de qui paie les modules. Je ne suis pas dans l'extrémisme de certains (oh la la pas de campagne sérieuse dans ce module c'est de la mayrde remboursay), mais j'estime que si on me respecte comme client, je dépenserai plus la prochaine fois qu'ils voudront me vendre un truc (c'est pour ça que j'ai pas le F-16C: j'attends 2021, des avancées sérieuses sur la roadmap et une visibilité sur la sortie d'EA). Et ce respect ça passe par au moins une campagne sérieuse et un peu complète avec un module d'avion premium, quelque chose qui permet de découvrir les capacités de l'avion. Pas besoin de 30 missions et 90h de voice-over par des acteurs professionnels, tant que c'est qualitatif et divertissant je suis preneur. Et l'avantage c'est que je suis tellement mauvais qu'il me faut généralement 2 ou 3 essais pour réussir une mission, donc une campagne de 10 missions me tient facilement 1 mois.  ::lol:: 

Et je sais qu'il y a trouzemille missions standalone avec le module Hornet, mais c'est beaucoup de l'entraînement aux systèmes (dont certains manquent d'ailleurs). J'aime un petit scénario et me sentir engagé dans une opération sur quelques vols d'affilés, une mission seule ça me motive pas.

----------


## Flappie

Miam, un petit trailer comme on les aime pour la semaine Heatblur gratuite. Je serai dispo demain soir, ainsi que samedi et lundi en journée pour vous aider à appréhender le Viggen. Je pourrai aussi vous aider en RIO Tomcat. N'hésitez pas à me laisser un MP.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Miam, un petit trailer comme on les aime pour la semaine Heatblur gratuite. Je serai dispo demain soir, ainsi que samedi et lundi en journée pour vous aider à appréhender le Viggen. Je pourrai aussi vous aider en RIO Tomcat. N'hésitez pas à me laisser un MP.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY3y6v5AncQ


Superbe video.
Je sens que je vais faire du tomcat ce weekend :-)

La mission de mardi a bien commencé. 
La SEAD Eastwood est partie en formation. On s'est bien attendu. :B): 
Ensuite on a longé les sites SAM avant de commencer à les chatouiller.
J'ai perdu des plumes contre un SAM 11. Mes camarades de jeux m'on vengé (merci papagueff).

Ensuite re-décollage habillé en SEAD. 
Arrivé sur zone Ranger m'appelle pour aider des A-10 en difficulté vers Kutaisi. 
J'obéi à autorité (Roleplay+1) et je me fait fumer par un Mig-31. ::cry:: 

Je redécolle et habillé en CAP de la tête au pied pour aller nettoyer ces malotrus.
Les Mig-31 étant passé de vis a trépas je me suis rabattu sur des Mig-21 et des SU-25.

Ensuite je me dirige vers Tbilsi pour faire le plein et la je me fait trouer en phase d'atterrissage par un BM-21.
Et là atterrissage avion éteint au feeling.

Tout content de m'en être sorti je répare et lorsque je me prépare à redécoller la colonne ennemi prend d'assaut l'aéroport et je me fait définitivement troué.

En fin de soirée DCS à planté  ::sad:: 

Très bonne mission Flappie.
Mes remarques:
- Les SAM étaient méchants comme il faut :-)
- La chasse était très présente au début mais ensuite on a passé 30 minutes à faire des ronds. ça aurait mérité une présence plus longue dans la durée et peut être moins énervée :-)
- L'attaque de la base de Tbilsi était parfaite. On s'est même demandée avec Lolo si Ranger n'était pas aux manettes :-)

----------


## Flappie

> Ensuite je me dirige vers Tbilsi pour faire le plein et la je me fait trouer en phase d'atterrissage par un BM-21.


 ::lol::  J'avais encore jamais entendu ça ! Mais il doit s'agir d'un parfait hasard car les BM-21 avaient pour seul but de détruire la base.
Merci pour ton retour, et content que la mission t'ait plu. Je pense qu'il nous manquait environ 4 pilotes pour que la mission soit gérable. Là, on était un poil débordés, d'un côté comme de l'autre.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Miam, un petit trailer comme on les aime pour la semaine Heatblur gratuite. Je serai dispo demain soir, ainsi que samedi et lundi en journée pour vous aider à appréhender le Viggen. Je pourrai aussi vous aider en RIO Tomcat. N'hésitez pas à me laisser un MP.
> 
> ...


Y a pas à dire, ils deviennent vraiment bon en trailer et autres vidéos....

----------


## sentepu

petite soirée entrainement au control de papier 


 qui se termine avec des choses étranges  ::XD::  https://streamable.com/uc4m7z

----------


## Ranger 28

Ca c'est l'effet T-90 vs F-18 ::trollface::

----------


## Tophe33

mais c'était une petite soirée improvisée fort sympa, merci encore  ::):

----------


## Jimjim13

Mardi je peux faire le Rio en F-14 si certains d’entres vous veulent l’essayer  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

Coucou les canards.
Bon, le verdict est tombé, je dois passer par la case bistouri.
Donc en ce qui me concerne, je ne pourrais pas voler pendant plusieurs semaines. Vous aurez donc un ATC dispo tous les mardi soirs (sauf la semaine de l'intervention) quasiment jusqu'à la fin de l'été.

Voilà voilà.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Arf, bon courage du coup...

----------


## partizan

ouch... bon courage Ranger

----------


## Flappie

> Coucou les canards.
> Bon, le verdict est tombé, je dois passer par la case bistouri.
> Donc en ce qui me concerne, je ne pourrais pas voler pendant plusieurs semaines. Vous aurez donc un ATC dispo tous les mardi soirs (sauf la semaine de l'intervention) quasiment jusqu'à la fin de l'été.


Le malheur des uns fait le bonheur des autres, comme on dit : nous serons ravis d'avoir un ATC rien que pour nous pendant tout ce temps.

Bon courage, et j'espère que tout se passera au mieux pour toi.

----------


## Qiou87

Ah merde... Courage Ranger! Bon ça tombe bien pour moi, si on peut dire, je voulais justement faire de la CAP mardi. Rien de tel que le meilleur contrôleur AWACS du forum (1e sur 1 ça compte  ::ninja:: ) pour me guider.  ::lol::

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Coucou les canards.
> Bon, le verdict est tombé, je dois passer par la case bistouri.
> Donc en ce qui me concerne, je ne pourrais pas voler pendant plusieurs semaines. Vous aurez donc un ATC dispo tous les mardi soirs (sauf la semaine de l'intervention) quasiment jusqu'à la fin de l'été.
> 
> Voilà voilà.



Bon courage pour la rééducation Ranger.

----------


## Tophe33

bon courage Ranger !
Et tu sais où me trouver si tu veux te faire balader en gazelle lol  ::):

----------


## papagueff

Bon courage Ranger et prompt rétablissement. A bientôt.

----------


## Flappie

Oyez, oyez, bravez gens : SRS passe en v1.9. Merci de le mettre à jour chez vous.

Je conseille à ceux qui font habituellement la màj à la main de passer par l'auto-updater cette fois. Notez que SRS n'écrase plus le contenu du fichier Export.lua : il fait le juste nécessaire.

----------


## ze_droopy

Attention cette version n'est pas rétro compatible avec les précédentes. Vérifiez que votre/vos serveurs habituels ont fait la mise a jour.

----------


## Qiou87

Summer sale sur le store ED: -50% sur quasiment tous les modules, sauf le JF-17 à 65$ et le F-14 à 66$. Du 19 juin au 13 juillet.

Ah, et j'ai brièvement testé le Viggen ce soir. Wow cette patate. Côté cockpit j'ai l'impression d'être dans un Tomcat qui aurait fait l'amour avec un Mig-21, c'est assez déroutant. Je vais continuer à le tester un peu ces prochains jours pour voir.

----------


## Ranger 28

Fais gaffe, si tu insistes, tu vas tomber amoureux de la bête !

----------


## Qiou87

J’ai droit à un module pour la fête des pères. Ce sera le Viggen ou le Viper, on verra!

----------


## Flappie

Ben, ça dépend. Tu veux un cadeau ou un demi-cadeau ?  ::ninja:: 

A voir sur la durée : le Viggen est vraiment fun mais pour en profiter à fond, il vaut mieux des missions taillées pour lui. Le F-16C est un couteau suisse à l'image du F/A-18C : ces deux-là s'adaptent à n'importe quelle mission.

----------


## Ranger 28

Les utilisateurs du F-14, y'en a qui se sont amusés à intercepter des missiles de croisière avec ?
Oui, j'ai une idée derrière la tête...

----------


## Flappie

Je n'ai jamais tenté ça dans DCS. En F-14, il faudrait faire le test, parce qu'avant la récente mise à jour on pouvait détecter la trajectoire de tous les missiles radar. Mais s'agissait d'un bug, Heatblur a supprimé cette "fonction".
Je regarde ça et je te dis.

D'après Grim Reapers, le 14 doit être équipé de l'AIM-54C mk 47 pour faire ça. Les Phoenix dont pas de miracles dans la vidéo, qui date de 2019. Je teste de mon côté.

----------


## Flappie

Après une heure de tests, je n'ai quasiment jamais vu les Kh-22 au radar. Une seule fois, 10 secondes après le lancement mais ça n'a duré qu'une poignée de secondes. Je n'ai essayé qu'en look-down puisque c'est la meilleure position de détection pour le Tomcat. Rageant...

----------


## Qiou87

> Ben, ça dépend. Tu veux un cadeau ou un demi-cadeau ? 
> 
> A voir sur la durée : le Viggen est vraiment fun mais pour en profiter à fond, il vaut mieux des missions taillées pour lui. Le F-16C est un couteau suisse à l'image du F/A-18C : ces deux-là s'adaptent à n'importe quelle mission.


C’est mon questionnement. Le fait que personne ne vole en Viggen lors de nos soirées canard depuis les trois derniers mois (avant j’en sais rien j’étais pas là) n’est pas un bon signe à mes yeux. Mais je veux creuser le contenu solo dispo sur chacun. Le Viper a toujours été mon choix de cœur sur le Hornet, j’ai pris le 18 parce qu’il était plus proche d’être fini. Je sais donc que je finirai bien par le prendre, la question étant d’attendre 2021 pour qu’il soit plus avancé...

----------


## Flappie

> C’est mon questionnement. Le fait que personne ne vole en Viggen lors de nos soirées canard depuis les trois derniers mois (avant j’en sais rien j’étais pas là) n’est pas un bon signe à mes yeux. Mais je veux creuser le contenu solo dispo sur chacun. Le Viper a toujours été mon choix de cœur sur le Hornet, j’ai pris le 18 parce qu’il était plus proche d’être fini. Je sais donc que je finirai bien par le prendre, la question étant d’attendre 2021 pour qu’il soit plus avancé...


Disons que c'est souvent moi qui "provoque" les vols en Viggen, et que je me suis éloigné de la bête pour voler avec Zan sur Tomcat, puis sur hélicos avec plon, Jok, Tux, MirabelleBenou et toi.
En CAS, ce sont le Viggen et le Harrier qui se disputent mon petit cœur : quand je ne parviens pas à péter un truc en Viggen (en radada), je saute dans un Harrier (à 30.000 pieds).

Je te recommande chaudement les deux campagnes Caucase du Viggen (ne te prends pas la tête avec le Red Flag). Commence par The Mjolnir Response, et enchaîne avec Wrath of Thunder, car elles se suivent. Et si tu as besoin d'un coup de main, je campe que le TS.

----------


## Ranger 28

Je ferai un entraînement avec pioupiou ce soir sur mon terrain Caucase. Si vous voulez nous y rejoindre, je serai sur ts vers 20h30-20h45

----------


## FROGGY

'Vais sans doute voler dans l'aprem, perso. Je serai sur le ts.

D'ailleurs. Vous n'avez pas aussi un souci avec le FLIR du F18? Quand je veux l'uncage pour le recentrer comme avant, le voilà qui regarde à 180°R.
C'est un bug de la dernière maj? ou faut-il s'y prendre d'une autre manière?

----------


## Empnicolas

> 'Vais sans doute voler dans l'aprem, perso. Je serai sur le ts.
> 
> D'ailleurs. Vous n'avez pas aussi un souci avec le FLIR du F18? Quand je veux l'uncage pour le recentrer comme avant, le voilà qui regarde à 180°R.
> C'est un bug de la dernière maj? ou faut-il s'y prendre d'une autre manière?


Utilise le bouton pour déverrouiller la roue avant

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Hello les canetons,

J'ai profité du confinement et du free for all pour choper DCS, avec le Mirage et le F18 (et j'ai craqué pour le A-10C avec la promo en cours).
Vous volez ensemble à l'occasion ? Comment est-ce que vous vous organisez ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Hello les canetons,
> 
> J'ai profité du confinement et du free for all pour choper DCS, avec le Mirage et le F18 (et j'ai craqué pour le A-10C avec la promo en cours).
> Vous volez ensemble à l'occasion ? Comment est-ce que vous vous organisez ?


Salut,

Ca vole régulièrement, et chaque mardi on fait une grosse mission entre 10 et 20 canards. En général on commence à s'inscrire ici à partir de dimanche/lundi.

Sinon en pratique y'a un TS dont Flappie t'enverra probablement les coordonnées en MP. On s'y retrouve le mardi soir à 21h, on fait un court briefing et hop on saute dans les avions. En vol on utilise SRS qui permet d'améliorer le réalisme des communications et l'immersion. En pratique c'est facile à utiliser, tu l'installes, tu paramètres 2 boutons pour l'utiliser, et le reste se fait tout seul (tu sélectionnes la fréquence radio dans l'avion = tu entends le groupe sur cette fréquence).

----------


## Flappie

Hop, MP envoyé.

@ERIC PAPE: SRS n'est pas obligatoire, et encore moins lors d'une première soirée avec les canards. Si tu ne le sens pas, on l'installera ensemble une autre fois.

----------


## Qiou87

> @ERIC PAPE: SRS n'est pas obligatoire, et encore moins lors d'une première soirée avec les canards. Si tu ne le sens pas, on l'installera ensemble une autre fois.


A ce sujet, c'est sûr que c'est bien de pas effrayer les nouveaux, mais SRS n'a rien de compliqué quand on parle de l'utiliser à côté d'un simu qui demande plusieurs heures d'investissement pour pouvoir démarrer/décoller/atterrir avec un seul avion. Alors ça dépend de ce que tu fais lors de nos soirées (CAP/CAS/hélico/autre) mais j'imagine assez bien que ce soit réellement handicapant de pas pouvoir communiquer rapidement un raygun/buddyspike par exemple. Evidemment qu'on en veut pas à un nouveau pour un tir fratricide mais ça gâche aussi le plaisir de flinguer un allié (sauf si on est un sociopathe  ::trollface:: ). En pratique je trouve SRS et TS assez hermétiques entre eux et si on est pas sur SRS, on est vite exclu en terme de communications.

----------


## pioupiou08

> A ce sujet, c'est sûr que c'est bien de pas effrayer les nouveaux, mais SRS n'a rien de compliqué quand on parle de l'utiliser à côté d'un simu qui demande plusieurs heures d'investissement pour pouvoir démarrer/décoller/atterrir avec un seul avion. Alors ça dépend de ce que tu fais lors de nos soirées (CAP/CAS/hélico/autre) mais j'imagine assez bien que ce soit réellement handicapant de pas pouvoir communiquer rapidement un raygun/buddyspike par exemple. Evidemment qu'on en veut pas à un nouveau pour un tir fratricide mais ça gâche aussi le plaisir de flinguer un allié (sauf si on est un sociopathe ). En pratique je trouve SRS et TS assez hermétiques entre eux et si on est pas sur SRS, on est vite exclu en terme de communications.


Je confirme, j'ai utilisé et configuré SRS pour la 1ere fois mardi dernier, il n'y a rien de compliqué même si au 1er abord on peut se sentir perdu. Grace au wiki c'est assez simple de s'y retrouver !!! En tout cas bien plus simple que le system radar du M2000 !!!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello les jeunes !

Pour Mardi soir, on se prévoit quoi comme mission ? Je pense que je viendrai en A-10c pour être "plus cool", et ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas lâché du Mav/GBU en toute impunité  ::): 

Et pis autant profiter qu'on ai un ATC pour nous prévenir en cas de menace AA  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Pareil je vais la jouer cool. Présent en F18 en CAP, avec complément SEAD si nécessaire à la mission.

Et j’ai trouvé pourquoi j’ai galéré avec le Huey la semaine dernière. Je fais une campagne civile avec cet appareil et il est donc léger. En reprenant les mêmes paramètres une fois en config militaire, je faisais beaucoup surchauffer la turbine et je comprenais pas pourquoi. Faut que je me réadapte la prochaine fois que je le sortirai.

Et il est pas exclu que j’accompagne Ranger en Viper quand il sera remis sur pieds, il me faudra quelques semaines pour me familiariser avec de toute manière.  ::siffle::

----------


## Ranger 28

Of course présent en Contrôleur.

J'arrive à voler un peu, mais très soft. Donc, vols d'entraînement tranquilou sur ma map le soir.
@Qiou87 le f-16 est super simple d'utilisation. Passes quand tu veux.

----------


## Liliann

Petite soirée entrainement au ravitaillement en vole et vol en formation avec @Ranger @David @Tophe @Dusty et @JimJim.
 De très bon résultats et de très beau screen !





Merci à vous les gars, c'était très sympa !

----------


## Tophe33

Je passais par là par hasard et j'ai finalement passé une très bonne soirée  ::): 
merci à toi Liliann, pour ta patience et ta pédagogie

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Plop, encore une vidéo d'ATE, ce coup-ci avec TheSkyline.

Encore une fois, super intéressante je trouve.

----------


## plon

Salut tout le monde. suis là demain soir en hélico. Huey ou Ka-50.

----------


## Flappie

*Soirée DCS du mardi 23 juin 2020*

Pour demain, je peux nous ressortir une autre mission de la campagne Ouzturkistan (peut-être bien le final) ou alors une autre de mes missions créées plus récemment. Je choisirai en fonction de vos montures. Dites-moi tout :

plon : Huey ou Ka-50
Flappie : qu'importe le flacon
partizan : pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse

David  : F-18C CAS/SEAD/CAP 
FROGGY : A-10C ou F-18 SEAD/CAS ou pilote F-14
papagueff : A-10C

Qiou : F-18C CAP
Dario : M-2000C CAP/CAS
Sen : M-2000C CAP/CAS 
Liliann : M-2000C CAP/CAS 
JimJim : RIO F-14

Ranger : E-3A

_Probable :_
MirabelleBenou : A-10C


_Absents :_
Empnicolas
Tux
Jok
Loloborgo

----------


## Qiou87

> *Soirée DCS du mardi 23 juin 2020*
> 
> Pour demain, je peux nous ressortir une autre mission de la campagne Ouzturkistan (peut-être bien le final) ou alors une autre de mes missions créées plus récemment. Je choisirai en fonction de vos montures. Dites-moi tout :
> 
> MirabelleBenou : A-10C
> plon : Huey ou Ka-50
> Flappie : qu'importe le flacon
> Qiou87: F/A-18C (CAP)


J'aurai sûrement pas terminé mon setup sidestick demain, mais ça avance. D'ici là je vais me contenter d'un avion facile à piloter et qui me laisse me concentrer sur les systèmes sans m'exciter trop sur le manche.

----------


## Tophe33

je ne pourrai pas être présent demain soir, alors bon vol à tous  ::):

----------


## cdarylb

> *Soirée DCS du mardi 23 juin 2020*
> 
> Pour demain, je peux nous ressortir une autre mission de la campagne Ouzturkistan (peut-être bien le final) ou alors une autre de mes missions créées plus récemment. Je choisirai en fonction de vos montures. Dites-moi tout :
> 
> MirabelleBenou : A-10C
> plon : Huey ou Ka-50
> Flappie : qu'importe le flacon


Dispo en M2K pour CAP/CAS.

----------


## Ranger 28

E-3A pour moi   :Cigare:

----------


## sentepu

> *Soirée DCS du mardi 23 juin 2020*
> 
> Pour demain, je peux nous ressortir une autre mission de la campagne Ouzturkistan (peut-être bien le final) ou alors une autre de mes missions créées plus récemment. Je choisirai en fonction de vos montures. Dites-moi tout :
> 
> MirabelleBenou : A-10C
> plon : Huey ou Ka-50
> Flappie : qu'importe le flacon
> Qiou : F-18C CAP
> Dario : M-2000C CAP/CAS


Sen: M-2000C CAP/CAS

----------


## Ranger 28

Tant que j'y pense... Je savais les scandinaves un poil taquins, mais le Viggen est très joueur apparemment.
J'ai beau chercher dans tous les sens, à chaque fois que j'en pose un dans un hangar (éditeur de mission dcs), ce coquin la tourne le dos à la porte.
Genre : "j'ai une marche arrière, t'as qu'a t'en servir".
Ce qui n'arrive pas sur des parkings ouverts.
Une idée quelqu'un ?

----------


## Jimjim13

En  Rio si  quelqu'un de vous  veux  essayer  le  F14 sinon peut  importe

----------


## pioupiou08

> *Soirée DCS du mardi 23 juin 2020*
> 
> Pour demain, je peux nous ressortir une autre mission de la campagne Ouzturkistan (peut-être bien le final) ou alors une autre de mes missions créées plus récemment. Je choisirai en fonction de vos montures. Dites-moi tout :
> 
> MirabelleBenou : A-10C
> plon : Huey ou Ka-50
> Flappie : qu'importe le flacon
> Qiou : F-18C CAP
> Dario : M-2000C CAP/CAS


Je vais continuer a m'entrainer avant de rejoindre à nouveau une cession du mardi. D'ailleurs je ferai un tour sur TS ce soir pour voir si il y a du monde et un serveur pour de l'entrainement.

----------


## Flappie

> Tant que j'y pense... Je savais les scandinaves un poil taquins, mais le Viggen est très joueur apparemment.
> J'ai beau chercher dans tous les sens, à chaque fois que j'en pose un dans un hangar (éditeur de mission dcs), ce coquin la tourne le dos à la porte.
> Genre : "j'ai une marche arrière, t'as qu'a t'en servir".
> Ce qui n'arrive pas sur des parkings ouverts.
> Une idée quelqu'un ?


Je le spawne rarement en intérieur, mais ça ne me rappelle rien du tout. Ça sent le bug tout neuf.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> *Soirée DCS du mardi 23 juin 2020*
> 
> Pour demain, je peux nous ressortir une autre mission de la campagne Ouzturkistan (peut-être bien le final) ou alors une autre de mes missions créées plus récemment. Je choisirai en fonction de vos montures. Dites-moi tout :
> 
> MirabelleBenou : A-10C
> plon : Huey ou Ka-50
> Flappie : qu'importe le flacon
> Qiou : F-18C CAP
> Dario : M-2000C CAP/CAS


David dispo en F18C CAS/SEAD/CAP

----------


## Liliann

> *Soirée DCS du mardi 23 juin 2020*
> 
> Pour demain, je peux nous ressortir une autre mission de la campagne Ouzturkistan (peut-être bien le final) ou alors une autre de mes missions créées plus récemment. Je choisirai en fonction de vos montures. Dites-moi tout :
> 
> MirabelleBenou : A-10C
> plon : Huey ou Ka-50
> Flappie : qu'importe le flacon
> Qiou : F-18C CAP
> Dario : M-2000C CAP/CAS
> ...


Dispo en M2k CAS/CAS comme toujours ! Qualif AAR obtenu si besoin  :;):

----------


## FROGGY

A-10C, ou F-18 SEAD/CAS, selon les besoins, voire F-14 CAP si j'ai mon RIO.  ::):

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff en A10c

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Tiens au fait Papagueff, tu as SRS de configuré ? Juste pour qu'on s'organise pour les com  ::): 

Si jamais il est pas configuré et que t'as besoin d'un coup de main, on pourra regarder avant si tu veux (Je peux viendre vers 20h30).

Allaye, demain j'essaye de jouer avec les GBU-38 GPS pour changer des GBU-12.

----------


## pioupiou08

Merci encore à Lilian, Ranger, Tophe et Sen qui nous à rejoint plus tard, pour cette séance d'entrainement qui me fut bien bénéfique. Il y a encore du boulot avant que je ne maîtrise complètement ce M2000 ! A la prochaine

----------


## Empnicolas

Non présent ce soir.

----------


## TuxFr78

Moi non plus

----------


## Jokletox

Toujours pas pour moi non plus !

----------


## papagueff

> Tiens au fait Papagueff, tu as SRS de configuré ? Juste pour qu'on s'organise pour les com 
> 
> Si jamais il est pas configuré et que t'as besoin d'un coup de main, on pourra regarder avant si tu veux (Je peux viendre vers 20h30).
> 
> Allaye, demain j'essaye de jouer avec les GBU-38 GPS pour changer des GBU-12.


en principe oui,je l'ai utilisé Mardi Dernier mais comme ils me font des mises à jour, chaque fois il faut reparamétrer. Quoi qu'il en soit je peux être présent à 20h30

----------


## Qiou87

> en principe oui,je l'ai utilisé Mardi Dernier mais comme ils me font des mises à jour, chaque fois il faut reparamétrer. Quoi qu'il en soit je peux être présent à 20h30


Etonnant! J'ai encore jamais eu à reparamétrer quoi que ce soit, à tel point que j'en serai incapable vu que je l'ai fait qu'une fois avec Flappie qui me tenait par la main. Faudrait regarder parce qu'effectivement avec 1 Maj par semaine ça doit bien te gaver...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pareil que Qiou, je n'ai jamais rien eu à reconfigurer après les mises à jour. C'est étrange...

----------


## Flappie

Je n'ai jamais eu ce problème non plus avec l'installeur. S'agit-il d'une installation automatique ou d'une simple copie de fichiers à la mano ?

----------


## Qiou87

Question F-16C: que lui manque-t-il aujourd'hui en terme de possibilités tactiques? Je veux dire, au delà de tel ou tel système annexe, quelles sont les missions qu'il ne peut pas réaliser aujourd'hui? J'ai cru lire SEAD, y'en a-t-il d'autre? A l'inverse, quel domaine de l'appareil est déjà suffisamment complet pour que vous recommandiez sans souci de s'y plonger sans risque que tout soit obsolète dans 6 mois?

Je l'ai uniquement fait voler pour l'instant, atterrir tout ça. Les premières impressions sont très positives et la lisibilité du cockpit est très bonne en VR, on dirait que c'est un point pris en compte car vraiment, il est très agréable à ce niveau. Je me doute bien que c'est un gros WIP, mais y'a sûrement des domaines où on peut déjà bien s'amuser avec. Enfin j'espère.  ::):

----------


## partizan

Réparateur Free passé ce matin, je vous rejoins ce soir. 
F14 ou 2000 voire huey ou F16, comme Flappie le sent.

----------


## Flappie

> Réparateur Free passé ce matin, je vous rejoins ce soir.


 :Perfect: 
OK, on avisera ce soir. J'ai pas encore choisi la mission.

----------


## sentepu

Le serveur est ouvert et tourne sur la mission entrainement de ranger pour ceux qui veulent.

----------


## Ranger 28

On en est à la 1.9.0.1 sur SRS

A l'occasion, je prendrai bien un cours avec quelqu'un qui maîtrise l'éditeur de missions pour étoffer encore un peu mon terrain d'entraînement.

----------


## Tugais

> Question F-16C: que lui manque-t-il aujourd'hui en terme de possibilités tactiques? Je veux dire, au delà de tel ou tel système annexe, quelles sont les missions qu'il ne peut pas réaliser aujourd'hui? J'ai cru lire SEAD, y'en a-t-il d'autre? A l'inverse, quel domaine de l'appareil est déjà suffisamment complet pour que vous recommandiez sans souci de s'y plonger sans risque que tout soit obsolète dans 6 mois?
> 
> Je l'ai uniquement fait voler pour l'instant, atterrir tout ça. Les premières impressions sont très positives et la lisibilité du cockpit est très bonne en VR, on dirait que c'est un point pris en compte car vraiment, il est très agréable à ce niveau. Je me doute bien que c'est un gros WIP, mais y'a sûrement des domaines où on peut déjà bien s'amuser avec. Enfin j'espère.


Voici un résumé de la situation au 7 Juin :




> Petit update.
> 
> Visiblement une partie de ce qui "fonctionnait" du "F-16" a été ruiné par le dernier patch. 
> Va falloir donc encore attendre pour que ce que qui a été partiellement correctement fait soit ajusté, que ce qui a été fait faux soient corrigé, ce qui a ete cassé soit réparé et que ce qui manque soit ajouté.
> 
> Dans les grandes lignes, c'est un magnifique échec technique pour le moment ce F-16. 
> 
> C'était bien la peine d'orienter les efforts du F-18 sur le F-16 pour en faire "ce truc". Maintenant c'est la F-16 qui est mis de coté pour une réorientation des efforts sur le 18.
> 
> ...


Si tu veux en savoir plus, tu as ce monstrueux fil de discussion sur C6. C'est assez déprimant.

Cela ne veut pas dire que tu ne peux pas t'amuser avec le Viper, juste que ce n'est pas une simulation de l'appareil. C'est un choix que chacun doit faire en fonction de ses propres attentes.

----------


## Ranger 28

Je ne vole quasiment que sur F-16, et, désolé, mais la dernière MAJ de la stable n'a apporté que du positif.
Peut-être des loupés sur la béta, mais quand on décide de voler dans une version test, on accepte d'être un cobaye.

Ceci dit, oui, il manque encore pas mal de choses sur cet avion. Notamment des armements air-sol (AGM65 mavericks, AGM88 harm et autres missiles), le mode radar air-sol, crosse d'arrêt inactive,... Et le plus important de tout, le pod fumigène (dispo depuis longtemps sur le 2000)!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon, peut-être un empêchement pour ce soir. Je serai là, ou pas  ::lol::

----------


## Qiou87

> Je ne vole quasiment que sur F-16, et, désolé, mais la dernière MAJ de la stable n'a apporté que du positif.
> Peut-être des loupés sur la béta, mais quand on décide de voler dans une version test, on accepte d'être un cobaye.
> 
> Ceci dit, oui, il manque encore pas mal de choses sur cet avion. Notamment des armements air-sol (AGM65 mavericks, AGM88 harm et autres missiles), le mode radar air-sol, crosse d'arrêt inactive,... Et le plus important de tout, le pod fumigène (dispo depuis longtemps sur le 2000)!


Ok je note tout ça. Mais si je lis entre les lignes, ça veut dire que côté CAP t’as de quoi opérer normalement alors, tout marche et est présent? Idem pour bombarder à la GBU-12 en s’auto-illuminant au Litening?

----------


## Ranger 28

Canon, AIM9x avec viseur casque, AIM120, radar air air en rws ou tws, les GBU fonctionnent très bien (faire gaffe à rentrer le bon code laser). Le pod ne fonctionne qu'en air-sol pour le moment comme sur le f-18.
Je te confirme qu'il y a déjàde quoi faire.
Attention, la bête est super instable au roulage. Trop rapide dans un virage et tu finis sur le toit.

----------


## Jimjim13

J’arrive à peine du boulot.
Je vais faire mon possible pour être présent ce soir mais je promets rien car je suis hs

----------


## Flappie

Je nous propose de rejouer l'opération Tatar à hublots.
plon, tu veux la refaire en Huey ou passer au Mi-8 ou au Ka-50 ? (la Shilka, tu te rappelles ? ::ninja:: )

----------


## Loloborgo

Tjrs au boulot et sûrement pas rentré avant 23h, désolé de vous abandonner ce soir les Canards, bon vol à vous!

----------


## plon

> Je nous propose de rejouer l'opération Tatar à hublots.
> plon, tu veux la refaire en Huey ou passer au Mi-8 ou au Ka-50 ? (la Shilka, tu te rappelles ?)


C'est celle avec le convoi bloqué sur le pont ?
(parce des shilkas, il y en a quelques un qui m'ont dezingué... Je leur ai pas tous demandé un autographe).
Si c'est celle là, je la fait en Ka-50 ! Revenge !!!

Tu moulines de l'hélico ce soir Flappie ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Canon, AIM9x avec viseur casque, AIM120, radar air air en rws ou tws, les GBU fonctionnent très bien (faire gaffe à rentrer le bon code laser). Le pod ne fonctionne qu'en air-sol pour le moment comme sur le f-18.
> Je te confirme qu'il y a déjàde quoi faire.
> Attention, la bête est super instable au roulage. Trop rapide dans un virage et tu finis sur le toit.


Ouais t’inquiète l’instabilité on s’en rend vite compte. Je l’avais déjà remarqué lors de l’essai gratuit en avril...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je nous propose de rejouer l'opération Tatar à hublots.
> plon, tu veux la refaire en Huey ou passer au Mi-8 ou au Ka-50 ? (la Shilka, tu te rappelles ?)


Ça me va! Va falloir rééquilibrer les groupes par contre, j’ai pas vu grand monde en Tomcat ou Harrier.

----------


## Jokletox

> Voici un résumé de la situation au 7 Juin :
> 
> 
> 
> Si tu veux en savoir plus, tu as ce monstrueux fil de discussion sur C6. C'est assez déprimant.
> 
> Cela ne veut pas dire que tu ne peux pas t'amuser avec le Viper, juste que ce n'est pas une simulation de l'appareil. C'est un choix que chacun doit faire en fonction de ses propres attentes.


prendre un post de Deejay pour argent content, franchement... Ce mec "bosse" sur BMS et est un anti DCS primaire qui passe son temps à cracher dessus dans 95% de ses messages.

----------


## Tugais

> prendre un post de Deejay pour argent content, franchement... Ce mec "bosse" sur BMS et est un anti DCS primaire qui passe son temps à cracher dessus dans 95% de ses messages.


Deejay travaille sur BMS depuis de nombreuses années et sait justement de quoi il parle au regard de la modélisation du F-16. Il peut être (très) critique de l'environnement DCS mais ça ne lui enlève en rien sa légitimité en tant que _connoisseur_ du Viper. Je lis souvent tes interventions sur C6 donc je sais que tu ne l'apprécies pas et que tu es à la limite de lui cracher dessus, ce n'est pas une raison pour discréditer sa connaissance sur l'appareil et ses systèmes. Donc oui, en l'état, le F-16 de DCS n'est pas une simulation du F-16, et si tu ne veux y croire et bien tu prends les manuels du Viper qui sont disponibles publiquement et tu compares ce qu'il y écrit et ce que propose DCS, c'est aussi simple que ça.

Encore une fois, on peut s'amuser avec l'appareil actuellement sur DCS, la question n'est pas là. C'est juste que ce n'est pas une représentation fidèle de l'appareil, c'est tout ce que je dis.

----------


## FROGGY

_  Note to self_: Ne pas faire du zèle et straffer le mig 29 qui va bloquer tout l'air ennemi pour le restant de la soirée... et donc mettre la CAP au chômage.

...

Désolé  :Sweat:

----------


## Liliann

> _  Note to self_: Ne pas faire du zèle et straffer le mig 29 qui va bloquer tout l'air ennemi pour le restant de la soirée... et donc mettre la CAP au chômage.
> 
> ...
> 
> Désolé


Sans rancune @Froggy, ca nous a permis de bosser le vol en formation. On a été digne de la PAF (mais avec des Mirage armés jusqu'au dents !  :B): )

Souvenir de ce soir, la CAP en patrouille (De la droite vers la gauche: Moi avec ma grosse gueule dans mon casque, @Sen et @Dario) Merci à vous mes ailiers ! ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> _  Note to self_: Ne pas faire du zèle et straffer le mig 29 qui va bloquer tout l'air ennemi pour le restant de la soirée... et donc mettre la CAP au chômage.
> 
> ...
> 
> Désolé


La prochaine fois, je mettrais une zone à ne pas survoler, sinon BOUM!  :Fourbe:

----------


## Qiou87

> La prochaine fois, je mettrais une zone à ne pas survoler, sinon BOUM!


Y’avait déjà un paquet de SAM/AAA sur Kutaisi et ça n’a pas gêné Froggy  ::lol:: 

Merci pour la mission, je me suis bien amusé perso. Juste une suggestion d’amélioration: sur le SC il nous faudrait la fréquence de la tour dans le brief, les communications font partie du truc et le LSO va refuser de noter ton atterrissage si t’as pas prévenu et respecté la procédure. Plus bêtement: pour connaître la direction de la piste faut contacter la tour (BRC-10deg). Rien de dramatique cependant!

----------


## partizan

Tip of the day: Par défaut la fréquence d’un PA est 127.5

----------


## cdarylb

Merci pour la soirée de hier soir, et merci à Lilian et Sen d'avoir supporté le gros boulet que je suis : entre mes problèmes de Hotas et de SRS je n'ai pas été super efficient avec mon M2K. Mais quel pied de voler en formation même si la CAP a été calme  ::):  !

----------


## Flappie

> Y’avait déjà un paquet de SAM/AAA sur Kutaisi et ça n’a pas gêné Froggy


Oui, mais il ne pourra pas éviter une explosion scriptée.  ::trollface::  Je dirai que c'est une arme russe top secret, voilà tout.




> ONCE - UNIT INSIDE ZONE(Froggy, NoFlyZone) - EXPLODE(Froggy)

----------


## Qiou87

::lol:: . Y'a pas une arme nucléaire sur le Mig21 que tu peux utiliser aussi? Je l'ai vue sur plusieurs vidéos mais j'ai l'impression que c'est juste un gros script naze qui tue tout dans un gros rayon sans effet visuel ni rien. Plus prosaïquement je comprends facilement le problème ici avec la CAP adversaire qui décolle de l'aéroport qu'on est sensé nettoyer en premier (côté SEAD). S'ils décollaient 20-30nm derrière les lignes ennemis ce serait plus équitable pour eux (on les shooterait pas au décollage) et ça réduirait les risques de blocage de taxiways.

@zan: merci du tuyau. Comme y'en avait 2 PAs, je ne sais pas lequel aurait été sur la fréquence de base. On en a eu un d'ailleurs hier (David?) qui s'est trompé de PA par ma faute, bêtement je me dis "TACAN = CVN + X" et donc le Stennis (CVN-74) doit être en 74X. Pas de bol c'était le TACAN du Roosevelt... J'ai pas checké le brief, désolé, je crois que ça a causé une frayeur sur le pont d'envol en plus.

----------


## partizan

@Qiou, les 2 sont sur la fréquence de base en fait. Mais dans le menu radio tu sélectionnes celui des 2 que tu souhaites - exemple pour toi hier : ATC > Roosevelt.
Et en effet le TCN est dans le brief (si le mission maker fait bien son taf  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Plus prosaïquement je comprends facilement le problème ici avec la CAP adversaire qui décolle de l'aéroport qu'on est sensé nettoyer en premier (côté SEAD). S'ils décollaient 20-30nm derrière les lignes ennemis ce serait plus équitable pour eux (on les shooterait pas au décollage) et ça réduirait les risques de blocage de taxiways.


Ca s'explique parce qu'à la base, je disais de détruire le SA-10 en dernier. Donc les bandits étaient censés être protégés par ce SA-10. Mais depuis que le HARM fonctionne bien, le SA-10 n'est plus un obstacle. Hier, quand j'ai décidé qu'il fallait tuer le SA-10 en premier, j'aurais dû faire spawner les vols IA à Nalchik et compagnie. Je changerai ça ce soir. Merci du conseil.




> bêtement je me dis "TACAN = CVN + X" et donc le Stennis (CVN-74) doit être en 74X


Excellente idée ! Je m'appliquerai à faire ça dorénavant. Par contre, il faudra connaître les immatriculations par cœur ! (recherche Wiki en plein vol...  :^_^: )

----------


## Qiou87

> Excellente idée ! Je m'appliquerai à faire ça dorénavant. Par contre, il faudra connaître les immatriculations par cœur ! (recherche Wiki en plein vol... )


C'est pas la mienne, j'ai vu ça sur plusieurs campagnes auxquelles je joue. Mais oui, c'est pratique et facile à retenir. Je sais pas si ça sera aussi bien une fois le SC "complet" avec le Stennis et le Truman en plus vu qu'on aura 2x le CVN-74, mais je suppose qu'il suffira d'inclure le Truman en SC (75X) et le Stennis de base (74X) pour que tout le monde soit content et s'y retrouve.

----------


## plon

Encore une fois merci ! elle est bien cette mission !  ::): 
J'étais un peu nase hier soir... Pas très efficace mais un peu quand même !
Merci à Ranger pour l'awacs, ça rajoute vraiment une dimension ! Petit jeu de cache cache avec un mig 21 guidé par le sus-nommé ! Sympa !

Question que j'ai posé hier avant qu'il y ait tout le monde : 

Il y en a parmi vous qui jouent en warbird sur DCS ?

----------


## Flappie

Je n'ai pas compris hier : bien que tu aies débloqué le pont, le convoi est resté bloqué juste en amont. Certains Abrams étaient à moitié enfoncés dans le sol... très curieux.

Personnellement, je ne vole pas en warbird sur DCS, mais tu peux consulter le tableau des modules ci-dessous pour te faire une idée.

----------


## Ranger 28

J'ai un peu merdouillé en début hier soir en envoyant les 2000 vers les PA. Du coup un 21 a pu passer et Plon a dû faire un petit cache cache, et finalement c'est papagueff qui s'est fait plomber.
Désolé.

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai un peu merdouillé en début hier soir en envoyant les 2000 vers les PA. Du coup un 21 a pu passer et Plon a dû faire un petit cache cache, et finalement c'est *papagueff qui s'est fait plomber*.
> Désolé.


Tu peux être fier de toi, à cause de toi et suite au tir du Mig21 _(probablement)_ Papagueff avait le train d'atterrissage coincé toute la soirée.  ::lol:: 

Merci pour ton taf en AWACS, ça m'a bien aidé (même si le D/L fournit déjà une bonne SA). De t'avoir permet de savoir qui s'occupe de quoi et de pas se marcher sur les pieds, ce qui tranquillise vachement le boulot en CAP j'ai trouvé. Sur le D/L tu sais pas si les avions amis sont CAP/CAS, et la synchronisation entre nous tous est super importante. En tout cas je passais vraiment une soirée sereine en CAP grâce à toi (si on excepte une paire de tirs de SA-10 qui m'ont renvoyé au PA vite fait), en tout cas jusqu'au Froggygate.  ::ninja::

----------


## TuxFr78

> Tu peux être fier de toi, à cause de toi et suite au tir du Mig21 _(probablement)_ Papagueff avait le train d'atterrissage coincé toute la soirée. 
> 
> Merci pour ton taf en AWACS, ça m'a bien aidé (même si le D/L fournit déjà une bonne SA). De t'avoir permet de savoir qui s'occupe de quoi et de pas se marcher sur les pieds, ce qui tranquillise vachement le boulot en CAP j'ai trouvé. Sur le D/L tu sais pas si les avions amis sont CAP/CAS, et la synchronisation entre nous tous est super importante. En tout cas je passais vraiment une soirée sereine en CAP grâce à toi (si on excepte une paire de tirs de SA-10 qui m'ont renvoyé au PA vite fait), en tout cas jusqu'au Froggygate.


Je suis content de ne pas avoir été là hier soir
Au moins c'est pas moi qui ai fait les merdouilles  ::ninja::

----------


## plon

> Je n'ai pas compris hier : bien que tu aies débloqué le pont, le convoi est resté bloqué juste en amont. Certains Abrams étaient à moitié enfoncés dans le sol... très curieux.
> 
> Personnellement, je ne vole pas en warbird sur DCS, mais tu peux consulter le tableau des modules ci-dessous pour te faire une idée.


Ben en fait je ne les ai pas vu. Ils n'étaient pas sur la route juste avant le pont comme la dernière fois... Je me demande si un script a pas merdouillé qq part... J'ai bien eu le message une fois le pont déblayé.. Mais rien, du coup je suis allé nettoyer tout seul l'autre rive... (Avec un succès mitigé mais moins pire que la première fois.)

Mais l'UAZ, je lui ai largué je sais pas combien de balles à bout portant ( 3 passes quand même) avant qu'il décide d'exploser. (UAZ en titane ?)
Autre truc bizarre que j'ai rencontré hier beaucoup de cibles se téléportaient (sans warp comme ça peut faire sur DCS) 10 m derrière  juste avant que je leur donne le coup de grace (camion, l'UAZ en question et des blindés légers.)

----------


## Flappie

J'ai trouvé pour les cargos : je n'avais tout simplement pas prévu que les hélicos puissent déblayer le pont avant l'arrivée du convoi allié.  :^_^:  Tu as été trop rapide ! Et tout seul, en plus !
Je viens de corriger ça, et j'ai déplacé la plupart des spawns de l'autre côté de la frontière : la CAP aura ainsi toujours à manger.

Merci pour vos retours, c'est très important pour la rejouabilité des missions.

----------


## Qiou87

> Merci pour vos retours, c'est très important pour la rejouabilité des missions.


Pour ma part c'est toujours avec plaisir. Ton boulot (et celui de Nico, etc.) est indispensable pour le fun de nos mardis soirs. Et toutes les améliorations que tu es capable d'y apporter, on en profitera la prochaine fois, alors c'est à notre avantage de te faire des retours détaillés.  :;):

----------


## plon

Étrange, j'ai pas speedé... Suis mort une fois au dessus de Zugdidi en traitant un SAM sur le premier vol (je sais pas si je l'ai eu au final) et j'ai refais le trajet depuis la FARP... (en coupant un peu le trajet certes...)

----------


## Olis

Je suis de retour, pas possible d'avoir internet fixe là ou j'ai déménagé, donc box 4G, on est au 21eme siècle et pas de lignes dispos (par contre à 2km c'est nickel pour avoir internet)

----------


## Ranger 28

Bah, j'avais DL mes screens de DCS sur tof.cx, mais impossible de se connecter. Je suis le seul ou bien ?

----------


## Flappie

Je ne peux pas te dire : je n'ai jamais créé de compte sur tof.cx.

----------


## Qiou87

> Bah, j'avais DL mes screens de DCS sur tof.cx, mais impossible de se connecter. Je suis le seul ou bien ?


Lu,

Le site est down pour l'instant.

----------


## SergeyevK

Je suis occupé à refaire certaines de mes livrées avec un positionnement des stencils correct pour un F-2. Avant ils étaient placés comme sur un F-16.
Ca ne se voit pas trop sur ce screenshot ceci-dit.  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

Comment ça c'est pas encore fini !!!???  ::siffle::

----------


## SergeyevK

Ben il y aura 12 livrées au total, 3 nouvelles et le reste ce sera des mises à jour. Les nouvelles seront avec camouflage opérationnel, une livrée par escadron ce qui permettra d'avoir un ailier avec un serial différent du tiens.
En fait je pense avoir fini mais en regardant des vidéos l'autre soir j'ai affiné le positionnement des stencils, alors j'attends encore un peu avant de les uploader au cas ou je découvre d'autres erreurs.

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai hâte SergeyevK! Surtout que depuis que je commence à m'entraîner sur Viper j'ai encore plus de raisons d'utiliser tes livrées.  ::): 

*Ca vole demain soir?* On a une mission?

Je propose que les Hornet qui s'inscrivent mentionnent le SC s'ils l'ont, pour faciliter la vie à nos créateurs de missions qui doivent souvent le rajouter. Ca aide à savoir combien de slots il faut sur Stennis et sur un SC.

Présent en Hornet CAP/SEAD + SC

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Présent en A-10C !

Ca sera ma dernière avant au moins 15 jours (vacances puis nouveau taff), alors du coup celle-là je serai présent.

----------


## Ranger 28

Si mission il y a, présent je serai,et de guide je vous servirai. (oui, je m'emmerde et je me retape l'intégrale des star wars)

----------


## pioupiou08

Pour ma part je peux aussi être là, en M2000 CAP sur Caucase.

----------


## davidmontpellier

Hello. Mardi je suis dispo sur F18 sur PA sans SC

----------


## sentepu

Présent demain en 2000.

Bien envie de faire un peu d'entrainement ce soir si des gens sont chaud le serv est up (avec la last version d'entrainement de ranger \o/) et je vais rejoindre vers 21h

----------


## Ranger 28

Je sais que je vais vite le regretter, mais ok pour ce soir, je vais essayer de voler un peu.

----------


## Tophe33

Salut tt le monde, présent demain soir en F18, sead cap ou cad si besoin
Et je vais passer ce soir pour m'entraîner

----------


## TuxFr78

Bon ben moi j’ai l’ATC qui m’empêche de voler les 2 prochains mardis ...

----------


## Flappie

*Soirée DCS du mardi 30 juin*

Je nous cherche une mission au-dessus du Caucase.

Empnicolas : F-18 SEAD/CAS sans SC
DavidM : Hornet sans SC
Qiou : Hornet CAP/SEAD + SC 
Tophe : Hornet SEAD/CAP ou CAS
MirabelleBenou : A-10C 
Zan : M-2000C, ou pilote F-14 SC ou AJS37
pioupiou : M-2000C
Sen : M-2000C

Ranger : ATC

@Tux : va falloir aménager ta cave...  ::ninja:: 


_Absents :_
Flappie

----------


## Flappie

Je ressors une mission d'Empnicolas qui était bien sympa :

*Attaque Abkhazie en Géorgie*




> Les troupes Abkhaziennes sont en train d'envahir la Géorgie depuis leur frontière commune.
> 
> Les troupes géorgiennes n'étaient pas préparées à cette attaque surtout que les abkhaziens utilisent du matériel de pointe.
> Ce matériel est regroupé dans des divisions d'élite appelée "Fierté nationale" et sont principalement composée de T-90 et de BMP3.
> 
> Les géorgiens ont réussi à contenir les forces ennemies à 14km (8.5nm) au nord de Senaki.
> Les troupes adverses semblent attendre l'arrivé de renfort venant probablement de Russie.
> 
> Nous ne pouvons pas attaquer les convois en Russie, officiellement neutre dans ce conflit et une attaque en pleine Abkhazie semble difficile en raison Kub au niveau de Sukhumi et d'un S-300 à Sochi (bien que la Russie soit officiellement neutre).
> ...

----------


## TuxFr78

> @Tux : va falloir aménager ta cave...


bonne idée tiens !

----------


## Ranger 28

> *Soirée DCS du mardi 30 juin*
> 
> Je nous cherche une mission au-dessus du Caucase.
> 
> Qiou : Hornet CAP/SEAD + SC 
> DavidM : Hornet sans SC
> Tophe : Hornet SEAD/CAP ou CAS
> pioupiou : M-2000C
> Sen : M-2000C
> ...



Ou le grenier...  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

Dites, je viens juste de remarque un truc avec Firefox (et sûrement aussi Chrome?) : l'icone bleue sr les vidéos qui permet de les exporter en dehors du navigateur... elle me gonflait, jusqu'à ce que je m'aperçoive qu'elle fait du picture in picture sous DCS, sans bug. Super pratique pour tenter de reproduire les tutos dans le cockpit !

Bon là, j'avoue, Rick & Morty m'aideront pas trop... mais c'est juste pour montrer que ça marche.

----------


## Jimjim13

> Ou le grenier...


Le  problème  du grenier avec  pas  trop de plafond  où j'ai  aménager  ma  "Geek Room", c'est que  quand  il fait  chaud comme  actuellement, même  bien  isolé il fait  pas  loin de  30° à l’intérieur, c'est  chaudddddd !!!!!

Malheureusement  indisponible cette  semaine  également. Je  finis le  taf trop tard  actuellement pour être assez  lucide le soir, mais le pic d'activité commence à se "tasser" avec le début des vacances, de retour  la  semaine  prochaine  normalement youpiiii ^^

----------


## Qiou87

Ah, les joies des maisons... Vous voulez pas qu'on vous plaigne d'avoir assez de surface pour une gaming room quand même?  ::lol:: 

Dépêche toi de revenir, ça manque de Tomcats en ce moment! Sans vous on a trop de place pour manœuvrer sur le pont du porte-avions...  :;):

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Dites, je viens juste de remarque un truc avec Firefox (et sûrement aussi Chrome?) : l'icone bleue sr les vidéos qui permet de les exporter en dehors du navigateur... elle me gonflait, jusqu'à ce que je m'aperçoive qu'elle fait du picture in picture sous DCS, sans bug. Super pratique pour tenter de reproduire les tutos dans le cockpit !
> 
> Bon là, j'avoue, Rick & Morty m'aideront pas trop... mais c'est juste pour montrer que ça marche.
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/2tHG2tZ/dcs-embeded.png


Quel icône bleu ?

----------


## TuxFr78

J'ai pas ce problème ... j'ai pas de grenier  ::|: 
Je vais essayer e squatter le salon pour la semaine prochaine

----------


## Empnicolas

Normalement présent ce soir en F-18 Sead/Cas Stennis.

Question: est-ce que ceux n'ayant pas le golf persique peuvent jouer sur une carte où il y a des Scuds? (J'ai de mémoire que cette unité et d'autres faisait partie d'un pack d'unité incorporer au golf persique).

----------


## Flappie

> Quel icône bleu ?


Quand tu laisses ton curseur au-dessus d'une vidéo (Youtube, Netflix,...), tu vois l'icône à droite : [EDIT: sous Firefox]



Clique dessus pour exporter la vidéo en _picture in picture_.




> Question: est-ce que ceux n'ayant pas le golf persique peuvent jouer sur une carte où il y a des Scuds? (J'ai de mémoire que cette unité et d'autres faisait partie d'un pack d'unité incorporer au golf persique).


Je ne pense pas que les Scuds soient réservés aux clients de PG. J'ajoute un Scud à la mission de ce soir pour en avoir le cœur net : si quelqu'un ne parvient pas à entrer, je retirerai le Scud.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pour le picture in picture, c'est natif sur firefox, mais il faut ajouter une extension pour Chrome. Pour le nouveau Edge, ça doit être la même chose je pense.

EDIT : Alors je viens de tester pour Edge (la version Chromium), il faut cliquer droit 2 fois sur la vidéo (La 1ère fois pour le menu contextuel Youtube, la 2nd fois pour le menu Edge).

----------


## Qiou87

Sinon y'a des soldes sur le site d'ED et sur Steam pour DCS, donc les rares qui n'ont pas PG peuvent en profiter pour le choper lorsque la paie sera tombée...  ::siffle:: 

Votre truc de picture-in-picture ça me fait penser qu'il y a une fonctionnalité d'Oculus pour ça aussi, faut que je regarde comment je fais ça pour avoir les tutos en VR parce que lever le casque pour visualiser l'iPad à chaque fois c'est pas pratique.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Quand tu laisses ton curseur au-dessus d'une vidéo (Youtube, Netflix,...), tu vois l'icône à droite : [EDIT: sous Firefox]
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/QfLQmqQ/image.png
> 
> Clique dessus pour exporter la vidéo en _picture in picture_.
> 
> 
> Je ne pense pas que les Scuds soient réservés aux clients de PG. J'ajoute un Scud à la mission de ce soir pour en avoir le cœur net : si quelqu'un ne parvient pas à entrer, je retirerai le Scud.


Merci  :;):

----------


## partizan

Si mon débit le permet, je serai là. En 2000, 14 (SC), voire Viggen pour être aussi inutile qu'en harrier mardi dernier  :^_^:

----------


## Qiou87

Si y'a que 2 SAMs et peu de CAP, je crois que je partirai CAS finalement vu que la mission a l'air d'être surtout orientée vers ça et qu'on commence à avoir plusieurs 2000 inscrits... Et c'est reparti pour une soirée à admirer le jeu à travers le petit écran du TPOD.  ::lol::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Viendu en A-10 avec moi ! Comme ça tu pourras refaire exploser tes moteurs (sauf que t'as le droit d'en perdre un  ::):  ). Bon après moi j'ai un vrai écran physique pour les MFDs, c'est vrai que c'est quand même plus confort...

----------


## Flappie

> Si y'a que 2 SAMs et peu de CAP, je crois que je partirai CAS finalement vu que la mission a l'air d'être surtout orientée vers ça et qu'on commence à avoir plusieurs 2000 inscrits... Et c'est reparti pour une soirée à admirer le jeu à travers le petit écran du TPOD.


Pour l'instant, on n'a pas des masses de CAP chez nous, et surtout peu de Fox-3... A toi de voir, mais sache qu'on aura de la CAP dès le début (les vols CAP ennemies ne sont pas représentés sur la carte, et puis quoi encore !?  :^_^: ).

On en reparle ce soir sur le TS.

----------


## plon

> Dites, je viens juste de remarque un truc avec Firefox (et sûrement aussi Chrome?) : l'icone bleue sr les vidéos qui permet de les exporter en dehors du navigateur... elle me gonflait, jusqu'à ce que je m'aperçoive qu'elle fait du picture in picture sous DCS, sans bug. Super pratique pour tenter de reproduire les tutos dans le cockpit !
> 
> Bon là, j'avoue, Rick & Morty m'aideront pas trop... mais c'est juste pour montrer que ça marche.
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/2tHG2tZ/dcs-embeded.png


Bien vu ! Je ne connaissais pas !

Je ne suis pas pas dispo ce soir. Bon vol à tous !!!

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour l'instant, on n'a pas des masses de CAP chez nous, et surtout peu de Fox-3... A toi de voir, mais sache qu'on aura de la CAP dès le début (les vols CAP ennemies ne sont pas représentés sur la carte, et puis quoi encore !? ).
> 
> On en reparle ce soir sur le TS.


Ok ça marche. De toute façon je suis adaptable sur le Hornet selon le besoin, à part les JSOW et JDAM je suis à jour sur les autres armements. C’est juste que ces derniers temps je trouve la CAP plus amusante.

@Mirabelle: ça aurait été avec plaisir parce qu’on a bien rigolé l’autre fois en Huey mais j’ai pas le A10.  ::sad:: 

Mais t’inquiète pas je passerai un peu en basse altitude pour te faire coucou si je suis dans le coin  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

::rolleyes::  Je suis à l'ouest : je bosse de nuit ce soir, donc je ne pourrai pas vous rejoindre.
J'ai mis la mission dans le TS, dans le dossier de Nico. Elle s'appelle "_Attaque Abkhazie en georgie F18 AV8B F16 SC_cap.miz_".

----------


## MirabelleBenou

hhhhaaaaannnnn.... Dommage ! Merci pour la mission en tout cas !

Du coup, qui s'occupe de hoster ce suar les gens ?

Qiou > T'as pas le A-10C ? Maaannnn, t'as pas le A-10c, t'as pas le KA-50.... Mais alors ? Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé ?  ::P:  Il est à 50% sur le site d'eagle dynamics ou Steam  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Je cherche pas à faire une collection, j’achète pas un autre avion tant que je sais pas un minimum utiliser ceux que j’ai déjà. Je suis sur le Viper pour l’instant, on verra plus tard. Même si le Ka-50 m’intrigue, j’hésite à patienter un peu pour le Mi24 plutôt. Et le JF17 aussi pour nos soireees canard, j’ai remarqué qu’il était souvent dans les slots rouges, histoire que nos amis en Mirage ne s’endorment pas à 35,000 en faisant du vol en formation...  ::P: 

C’est Sen qui héberge habituellement je crois, pas Flappie. Mais tu vas nous manquer, courage!

----------


## Flappie

> Mais tu vas nous manquer, courage!


Merci ! Le plus dur sera de ne pas s'endormir : mon travail consistera à attendre le passage d'un train de test, et il passera... une fois par heure. Si seulement on était quatre, on aurait pu faire une belote...

Entre le Mi-24 et le Ka-50, c'est vite vu : le Mi-24 est basé sur le tas de boue Mi-8, il devrait donc avoir à peu près le même comportement en vol, c'est à dire qu'il sera très pataud. Le Ka-50, quand on sait le manier, reste agile en toutes circonstances et à toutes vitesses. Une vraie Rolls.

Ah, et le Mi-24 n'aura ni écran, ni missile guidé je crois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Même le multi crew ne devrait pas être passionnant, quand j'y pense. Le canon étant boresight, le joueur non pilote en sera réduit à... faire de la nav et du SA.

----------


## Sigps220

Exact le Hind est un appareil rustique, la version prévue pour DCS Mi-24p a effectivement un canon fixe (avec peut être un peu de débattement vertical). L'appareil dispose de missiles guidés mais la doctrine d'emploi est différente de celle des appareils occidentaux. 
La doctrine russe considère l'hélico quasiment comme un avion donc l'appareil vol (bas et vite) sans s'arrêter et fait des passes d'attaques. La doctrine occidentale utilise plus l'hélico en embuscade avec des phases d'arrêt, de recherche et des phases de vol entre tir.

----------


## partizan

Je me suis permis de légèrement retoucher la mission sur le TS.
- ajout de 2 tankers (paniers et perche)
- check des fréquences radio
- appareils ia inactif pour éviter un petit lag au pop

----------


## Flappie

Merci.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Le côté rustique ne me gêne pas sur un hélico. Prend le Huey, l'autre jour le générateur auto "Through the inferno" me pope des ennemis avec kalashnikovs à Vegas. Ni une ni deux, j'avais dégagé le ciel au Hornet, je me pose, redécolle en Huey et part les défoncer au minigun. C'était extrêmement fun. Je crois qu'on a suffisamment de calculatrices volantes dans DCS, un truc rustique s'il est fun et bien fait ça peut aussi être extrêmement jouissif. Avant l'économie des 80 pages de manuel sur les menus complexes d'un appareil russe en plus.

----------


## Flappie

Quand le Mi-24 sortira, tu comprendras la nuance entre "rustique" et " tas de boue".  :^_^: 

Je ne critique pas le fait qu'il soit vieux, mais le fait qu'il sera certainement bien plus capricieux à piloter qu'un Huey. D'où mon choix tranché entre le Mi-24 et le Ka-50. Moi, ce que j'attends avec impatience, ce sont les OH-58 et autres BO-105.

----------


## Qiou87

On verra bien! De toute façon y'a un truc que j'ai appris après six mois sur DCS: tu n'attendras rien avec impatience. Attendre oui, mais patiemment et avec un intérêt distant.  ::lol:: 

Sexy les deux que tu cites, mais c'est encore de l'hélico léger. Probablement agréable à voler, mais limité comme le Huey pour le type de missions. Ca manque d'Apache, de Tigre et de Cobra pour pouvoir défoncer des trucs blindés.

----------


## Sigps220

C'est surtout le côté multi crew des hélicos qui me freinent. De ce que je peux voir, le modèle du Tomcat est plutôt abouti pour la partie Air-Air mais sauf erreur de ma part le RIO IA ne sait pas faire de Air Sol. 

Du coup, on se retrouve avec un appareil que l'on peut utiliser quasi exclusivement qu'en multi et encore mieux qu'avec une (ou des) personne(s) de confiance. Je me vois mal arriver sur un serveur et prendre le premier RIO venu. D'autant que mes souvenirs de Battlefield montrent que tu as beaucoup plus de pilote que de RIO.

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est surtout le côté multi crew des hélicos qui me freinent.


Je suis d'accord, le multi-crew doit rester une possibilité, pas une obligation. Sur le Huey c'est même pas implémenté, mais t'en as pas besoin. Le copilote peut tirer mais il fait ça comme un manche. Ce serait bien que le maximum de choses soient faisables par le pilote si tu joues en solo sur les futurs hélicos, comme Razbam le disait à propos du F15-E. Réaliste ou pas, Jester est la raison pour laquelle je n'achèterai pas le Tomcat.

----------


## Flappie

> C'est surtout le côté multi crew des hélicos qui me freinent. De ce que je peux voir, le modèle du Tomcat est plutôt abouti pour la partie Air-Air mais sauf erreur de ma part le RIO IA ne sait pas faire de Air Sol.


D'après Heatblur, Jester pourra bientôt utiliser le LANTIRN. Ça promet d'être drôle :




> "Engage le truc juste à côté de ton collimateur."
> 'No, can't do!"


D'après ce qu'ils disent, ce serait pour la rentrée 2020 (j'anticipe le retard et les congés d'août).

----------


## Sigps220

Au-delà du réalisme ma crainte est que le multi crew soit une obligation pour certains appareil car ils ont été pensé comme cela est que le 2ème membre d'équipage est nécessaire car l'avion n'est pas suffisamment automatisé pour n'avoir qu'un seul pilote. 

Prenons l'exemple du Hind, je ne connais pas trop l'appareil, mais il est probable que l'écran d'acquisition pour les missiles guidés soit uniquement disponible sur le siège avant. Comment switcher d'un siège à l'autre s'il faut en même temps piloter l'appareil.

C'était justement l'astuce du Ka-50, il appareil conçu pour un seul pilote où tout les instruments sont pensés pour n'être utilisé qu'à une seule personne. 

Sur la Gazelle, le viseur Hot est disponible sur le siège passager. Du coup pour l'utiliser pleinement il faut changer de siège, du coup il faut un appareil immobile ou quasiment. Tu peux ruser avec un "pilote automatique magique" qui fait de l'auto hover. Ca reste dans un terrain cohérent voire "réaliste", mais je ne vois pas comment tu peux faire pour un appareil en mode hit & run qui se déplace.

----------


## Flappie

> Sur la Gazelle, le viseur Hot est disponible sur le siège passager. Du coup pour l'utiliser pleinement il faut changer de siège, du coup il faut un appareil immobile ou quasiment. Tu peux ruser avec un "pilote automatique magique" qui fait de l'auto hover. Ca reste dans un terrain cohérent voire "réaliste", mais je ne vois pas comment tu peux faire pour un appareil en mode hit & run qui se déplace.


Si je ne m'abuse, le Huey fait ça très bien : quand tu passes en copilote, le pilote poursuit le vol dans la trajectoire courante.

Méfiance pour les slots de Viggen ce soir : pas mal de gens disent qu'il plante sans prévenir, sur la beta comme sur la stable.

----------


## sentepu

> Du coup, qui s'occupe de hoster ce suar les gens ?


je m'occupe déjà du host depuis plusieurs mois maintenant  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Le gars qui suit rien du tout..... touvabien.... Merci Sen  ::lol::

----------


## Tophe33

Merci les gars pour la soirée  ::): 
Par contre, si vous croisez mes verrières, vous pouvez me les mettre de côté 
Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas fait de CAS avec le F18, et j'avoue que c'était bien catastrophique.... Ça m'a motivé pour me lancer sur l'apprentissage du F16. 
@+

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Le A-10 qu'on vous dit ! Le A-10 !  ::): 

Merci pour la soirée et la mission, pour une fois j'ai pas été trop mauvais et j'ai encore réussi un atterro d'urgence  ::):  Ca encaisse bien ce machin.... Pas rapide et pas agile, mais ça encaisse....

----------


## Bopnc

J'avais cru comprendre (à ma grande déception) que le Hind ne serait pas multi-crew, justement parce que le modèle était primitif et le rôle de copilote était peu important. Ça a changé ?

----------


## Flappie

Ah, je n'étais pas au courant. Ça n'empêche pas ED de prévoir le multicrew sur le Mi-8...

----------


## Qiou87

Ouais une belle soirée, même si j’ai eu plus de réussite en cap et en sead au début qu’en cas par la suite...  :Facepalm: 

Faudra voir le script CAP sur la mission, possible qu’il soit cassé par une MAJ. En tout cas après une paire initiale de Mig21 j’ai rien vu d’ennemi dans le ciel pendant 2h.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah je crois que hier, côté F18, vous avez pas été trop à la fête effectivement :D

Cela dit, vos déboires me font de plus en plus lorgner vers le F16 pour le multirôle (Bon, j'ai encore le Harrier qu'il faut que je sorte un peu, jamais réussi à atterrir avec encore...).

Edit : Mention spéciale à Tophe et ses verrières effectivement, c'était très drôle ça  ::lol::   Et au temps de merde qui a permis de découvrir que David et moi on est voisin de boulot  ::lol::

----------


## Qiou87

Disons que moi la fête ça a été les 20min au début ; décollage du P-A, j'ai deux contacts radars hostiles mais impossible de les locker (ils étaient bas, proche de la mer, peut-être pour ça?). Dans ma tête je pensais à des hélicos (notoirement difficile à locker radar) donc pas dangereux vu que j'étais à 30,000, sauf qu'après le merge ils ont fait demi-tour dans mes six. Gros break, ils ont percé les nuages - des Mig21. En visuel ça n'a pas été bien compliqué de les lock et Fox3 un après l'autre. Mais bon gros stress quand t'es à 1 vs. 2 au bout de 5min de vol.  :WTF:  Après les deux SAMs ont été faciles à traiter (parce que j'avais révisé la procédure la veille justement).
Ca m'énerve un peu sur le Hornet, j'ai pas pratiqué la CAS pendant quelques semaines et plaf, j'y arrive plus - j'ai dû ouvrir le guide de Chuck et jongler avec le casque pour lire les 30 points de la liste pour lâcher des GBU guidées. Il me faudrait les checklists d'emploi de chaque armement sur le kneeboard en fait, c'est le seul moyen de pas oublier une petite étape. Ca reste une machine formidable et polyvalente, mais la logique d'emploi est quand même bien foireuse. Je vais tenter de progresser sur le Viper en y mettant un bon coup, une fois que je maîtriserai les différents modes ACM et BVR et ce sera plus simple d'ajouter progressivement des armements air-sol. Le seul truc qui risque de me manquer c'est ce petit stress de l'appontage, c'est quand même marrant comme tout sur le SC et tellement plus vivant que les pistes à terre totalement désertes...

J'ai beaucoup aimé le A-10C qui avait une jambe de train sortie en permanence, c'était qui?  ::lol::  (oui une fois en l'air à tourner sans ennemis j'ai pris le temps de regarder les copains avec F2)

----------


## Ranger 28

Bah raté pour moi aussi. Impossible de connecter SRS en mode AWACS. Je vais ré installer tout ce bazar, et voir ce soir ce que ça donne.

Qiou, ne t'inquiètes pas, si l'appontage peut te manquer avec le F-16, les atterrissages peuvent devenir assez sportifs, surtout pas mauvais temps. Et je ne parle pas de son freinage légendaire !

Sinon, avant que je n'oublie, je serais absent la semaine prochaine. Je pars prendre l'air en montagne.

----------


## TuxFr78

> J'ai beaucoup aimé le A-10C qui avait une jambe de train sortie en permanence, c'était qui?  (oui une fois en l'air à tourner sans ennemis j'ai pris le temps de regarder les copains avec F2)


C'était moi  :;): 
J'ai réussi à venir voler une petite heure et dans la précipitation j'ai roulé dans l'herbe et le train n'a pas trop aimé  ::rolleyes:: 
J'ai même dû tirer le fusible du train pour enlever l'alarme 

Très sympa la météo d'ailleurs avec le plafond un peu bas c'était top !

----------


## Flappie

> Faudra voir le script CAP sur la mission, possible qu’il soit cassé par une MAJ. En tout cas après une paire initiale de Mig21 j’ai rien vu d’ennemi dans le ciel pendant 2h.


Vous n'avez rien eu du tout après les MiG-21 ??
J'ai vu que le spawn de la chasse adverse était plein de règles de présence sur zone et d'effectifs. Je n'y ai pas touché parce que je n'avais pas souvenir que ça ne fonctionnait pas. Désolé pour nos Mirage !  ::o:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah je plussoie Tux pour la météo, ça change du grand beau et les gouttelettes qui ruissellent sur le cockpit au démarrage c'est top.

----------


## Qiou87

> Vous n'avez rien eu du tout après les MiG-21 ??


Après 23h je sais pas, je suis parti. De 21h à 23h j'ai eu que deux contacts au datalink, les deux Mig-21 que j'ai abattu. Le reste du temps on a eu que du vert. Les troupes ennemis au sol devaient être désespérées de se faire ainsi lâcher par la chasse!





> Désolé pour nos Mirage !


Tu parles, sur la fréquence de la CAP on avait droit aux "je coupe la PC", "on tourne au 300", "on descend à 4000 dans la vallée". Ils se faisaient du vol en formation dans les montagnes pour tuer le temps, c'était divertissant à suivre.  ::lol:: 

Et bien d'accord sur la météo, a part des artéfacts visuels un peu bizarres sur les reflets dans le casque VR c'était globalement très sympa. Et ça rajoute du challenge quand tu veux jouer avec le TPOD.

----------


## Ranger 28

Je confirme. Pas vu la queue d'un avion ennemi de toute la soirée après les deux migs 21.

----------


## partizan

En effet, Qiou, tu as bien suivi notre mission de CAP qui s'est vite transformée en entraînement sous les nuages... 




Puis ravito

----------


## Flappie

> Je confirme. Pas vu la queue d'un avion ennemi de toute la soirée après les deux migs 21.


 :Emo:  Tu as en profité pour t'amuser avec Combined Arms au moins ?

----------


## Ranger 28

Nan. Que des places de pilotes. Ni commandant, ni maître du jeu.
J'ai tenté de trouver pourquoi la radio ne fonctionnait pas pendant un bon moment, et j'ai fini par laisser tomber.
Je suis resté discuter jusqu'à la fin de la mission.

----------


## Flappie

Désolé pour ça.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Nan. Que des places de pilotes. Ni commandant, ni maître du jeu.
> J'ai tenté de trouver pourquoi la radio ne fonctionnait pas pendant un bon moment, et j'ai fini par laisser tomber.
> Je suis resté discuter jusqu'à la fin de la mission.


Pourtant vue la mobilité des unités ennemies j’étais sûr que tu jouais avec !

----------


## Ranger 28

> Désolé pour ça.


T'inquiètes pas. C'est pas bien grave.

----------


## jeanba

ça y'est, l'extension "guerre du desert" de COD est annoncée ("été 2020"):
https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...-wings-tobruk/




Une nouvelle carte et tous pleins d'avions nouveaux.

----------


## Flappie

Les vidéos précédentes, très amateur, m'avaient passé l'envie de passer à la caisse. Là, c'est tout autre chose.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Dites les gens, les soldes DCS se terminent quand ? Merci !

----------


## Flappie

Le 9 juillet à 10:00 PST.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci Flappie !

----------


## Tophe33

c'est pour m'offrir une verrière toute neuve ? lol

----------


## MirabelleBenou

::lol::  Nan, désolé, mais je lorgne sérieusement sur le F16.

Pas complet mais y a de la GBU et du Pod... L'avion est sexy et y a quelqu'un qui fais des livrées très sympa  ::): 

Jme tâte...

----------


## davidmontpellier

Je me suis bien amusé sur la mission d'hier.
Le fait d'avoir un plafond nuageux m'a empêcher de faire un tapis de bombe d'AGM-154.
C'est sympas d'avoir des contraites qui t'oblige à te renouveller.
J'ai du revenir aux GBU-12. 

J'ai aussi appris que l'anti skid est vital sur F18 sur piste mouillée :-)

----------


## Tophe33

Entre les AGM154 et les pneus, ça commence à devenir cher  ::): 
J'avais pré-commander le F16 sans jamais trop m'y mettre. Mais mon expérience d'hier soir m'a confirmé que c'est le bon moment pour m'y atteler

----------


## Qiou87

Si on convainc Mirabelle et que Ranger est guéri, d’ici à la fin de l’été on pourrait être 4 sur F-16.  ::wub::

----------


## war-p

> Je me suis bien amusé sur la mission d'hier.
> Le fait d'avoir un plafond nuageux m'a empêcher de faire un tapis de bombe d'AGM-154.
> C'est sympas d'avoir des contraites qui t'oblige à te renouveller.
> J'ai du revenir aux GBU-12. 
> 
> J'ai aussi appris que l'anti skid est vital sur F18 sur piste mouillée :-)


Heu c'est justement le but des agm 154 de pouvoir toucher des cibles pas tout les temps...  ::huh::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Si j'en crois le fichier de Flappie, y a 16 F-16 déjà  ::P: 

Mais ça me tente grave...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Heu c'est justement le but des agm 154 de pouvoir toucher des cibles pas tout les temps...


D'ailleurs, ptite vidéo qui le montre

----------


## Ranger 28

Et Soan qui va reprendre aussi. Ca en fait un de plus.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Heu c'est justement le but des agm 154 de pouvoir toucher des cibles pas tout les temps...


Mais je les utilises pas en mode PP mais on mode TOO avec le FLIR.

----------


## war-p

Autant utiliser des gbu ou à la limite jdam alors, tu te feras moins chier  :ouaiouai:  je le rappelle encore une fois, c'est se prendre la tête pour rien d'utiliser des jsow à moins de 80nm de la cible. C'est lourd, tu peux en prendre moins que des gbu et c'est lourd. Quoi 2x lourd?  ::P:

----------


## partizan

Mission d'hier débuggée  ::): 

Je l'ai ré-uploadée dans le dossier de EmpNico sur le TS.
On pourra la refaire donc, j'ai même raccourci les pop entre chaque vague de cap rouge ^^

Nico pour info :
- le trigger qui devait faire apparaître la cap dite difficile (marqueur 111 de mémoire) n'était activé par aucun trigger, et la cap rouge dite facile n'était appelée que... s'il n'y avait pas de cap bleue... forcément ça risquait pas de marcher  ::): 
- les F14 A >>> F14 B (en attendant les A de heatblur  :;): 

Petit détail qui n'en es pas un pour les M2000; Amis concepteurs, pensez à cocher la case mount D2m sensors dans l'onglet ... (au niveau de l'armemement) - sinon on perd l'alerte départ de missile ...)

----------


## Flappie

Super, merci !  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Y'a pas eu un cassage des scripts dans une des dernières MAJ? J'ai vu pas mal de campagnes/missions se faire mettre à jour à cause de ça sur DCS Files. A vérifier à l'avance si on relance de "vieilles" missions les prochains mardis, histoire d'éviter la même déconvenue.

EDIT: pour les curieux, pas mal de screens de la map Syrie sont dispos sur le forum officiel (principalement des aéroports). Ils sont toujours en phase de debug/optimisation/closed beta.

----------


## Flappie

Les détails sont super ! J'aime beaucoup le dôme radar sur une des bases, et il y a aussi les couverts en terre pour les tanks ! Espérons qu'ils arrêteront nos tirs, ça compliquera la tâche des hélicos d'attaque.

----------


## Olis

> Les détails sont super ! J'aime beaucoup le dôme radar sur une des bases, et il y a aussi les couverts en terre pour les tanks ! Espérons qu'ils arrêteront nos tirs, ça compliquera la tâche des hélicos d'attaque.


C'est quand même un peu le but, d'offrir une protection extra

----------


## Flappie

Oui, mais si on va par là, les arbres sont censés abimer nos appareils quand on vole dedans... ce qui n'a pas été le cas pendant très longtemps sur LockOn/FC/DCS.  :;): 
J'ai appris à ne pas tout prendre pour acquis dans DCS.

----------


## Olis

> Oui, mais si on va par là, les arbres sont censés abimer nos appareils quand on vole dedans... ce qui n'a pas été le cas pendant très longtemps sur LockOn/FC/DCS. 
> J'ai appris à ne pas tout prendre pour acquis dans DCS.


J'ai bien testé l'existence réelle des lampadaires sur les parking de Las Vegas avec le Ka-50  :;):

----------


## Ranger 28

@partizan, merci pour le cours sur les déclencheurs hier soir. Ca va me permettre de vous concocter quelques scénarios à ma sauce. :Cigare:

----------


## Flappie

*TCHOOOO, TCHOOOOO!!!!! *hype* *hype* *hype* TCHOOOO, TCHOOOOO!!!!!*

----------


## frostphoenyx

Franchement c'est pas aussi désert que PG, c'est cool.

----------


## Qiou87

Je crois que le côté "y'a que du désert" vient d'une incompréhension avec la carte d'élévation qui a tourné sur la carte Syrie. Elle n'était pas texturée. Mais tous les screens qu'on a vu et qui ont été postés sur le fofo officiel montrent que certaines zones, proches de la Mediterranée, sont bien vertes (comme IRL). Evidemment l'intérieur de la Syrie est assez désertique, mais pas la côte vers le Liban etc.

Ce qui m'effraie un poil, c'est l'optimisation en VR. Ca hurle sur la map Channel qui serait "mal optimisée" (je crois surtout qu'elle est très chargée visuellement en détails au sol, ce qui évidemment se voit plus en VR car les perfs y sont déjà inférieures). J'espère qu'ils ont pas chargé inutilement la carte Syrie de détails qu'on remarque pas (même en faisant de l'attaque au sol en A10 t'as pas besoin de compter les brins d'herbe) et que ça sera fluide et appréciable en VR.

----------


## Qiou87

Tiens puisqu'on parle de hype, la newsletter de la semaine parle pas mal du Kiowa Warrior. Y'a quelques vidéos détaillées du module déjà, par ex. ici.



Ils parlent de leur avancement, du fait que ça sortira bien en 2020 à priori, qu'il va passer chez Bell pour valider leur boulot ( ::O: ), qu'il y aura 3 campagnes avec le module. Bref, que des belles choses, et ils semblent vouloir sortir un truc complet d'entrée. J'avoue, ça m'a carrément hypé.

----------


## Olis

J'ai réinstallé mon oculus ce matin, c'est vraiment dommage qu'il n'y ait pas une config vr et une autre normale. Ma config normale fait ramer la vr, donc il faut que je modifie chaque fois la config, il devrait y avoir  une liste avec choix de la config vidéo.

----------


## Qiou87

Mais t’arrive a jouer dans les deux modes? Depuis que j’ai la VR je trouve impossible d’y jouer en flat, c’est juste « meh » en terme de feeling de vol. Où tu fais de l’éditeur de missions ou du CA peut-être ?

----------


## Olis

> Mais t’arrive a jouer dans les deux modes? Depuis que j’ai la VR je trouve impossible d’y jouer en flat, c’est juste « meh » en terme de feeling de vol. Où tu fais de l’éditeur de missions ou du CA peut-être ?


Là j'ai juste réinstallé et testé avec la config non VR, ça rame. Il faudrait que je change la config (de High en Medium sur certaines configs vidéos) et que je vire la bidouille pour les écrans MFD pour vraiment tester la VR, mais vu que je ne joue quasiment jamais en VR j'ai un peu la flemme  ::zzz::  (je suis en stable) D'ou mon commentaire précédent pour avoir plusieurs configs vidéos dans DCS.

----------


## plon

> Là j'ai juste réinstallé et testé avec la config non VR, ça rame. Il faudrait que je change la config (de High en Medium sur certaines configs vidéos) et que je vire la bidouille pour les écrans MFD pour vraiment tester la VR, mais vu que je ne joue quasiment jamais en VR j'ai un peu la flemme  (je suis en stable) D'ou mon commentaire précédent pour avoir plusieurs configs vidéos dans DCS.


Tu as la possibilité de sauvegarder 3 config différentes dans les options graphiques en bas à droite.

----------


## Flappie

Ah mais oui dis donc, c'est drôlement bien ça. C'est récent ?

----------


## Olis

> Tu as la possibilité de sauvegarder 3 config différentes dans les options graphiques en bas à droite.


Ah je n'avais pas fait gaffe, merci beaucoup, je vais tester ça après mes parties de BF5 de la semaine  ::):

----------


## Olis

> Mais t’arrive a jouer dans les deux modes? Depuis que j’ai la VR je trouve impossible d’y jouer en flat, c’est juste « meh » en terme de feeling de vol. Où tu fais de l’éditeur de missions ou du CA peut-être ?


Donc après avoir testé les configs Custom, je te confirme que la VR est injouable sur la stable, trop de freeze même en mettant tout au minimum/medium comme je l'avais avant quand je pouvais jouer en VR

----------


## Qiou87

> Donc après avoir testé les configs Custom, je te confirme que la VR est injouable sur la stable, trop de freeze même en mettant tout au minimum/medium comme je l'avais avant quand je pouvais jouer en VR


Tu as quelle config? Je joue tout le temps en VR et j'ai pas de souci de freezes, c'est fluide...  ::unsure::

----------


## Olis

I7 8700, gtx 1060 6gb, 16gb de ram, jeu sur ssd, ça fonctionnait bien en vr il y a un bon moment avec un setting medium. Je retesterai p-e encore demain maintenant qu'il y a plusieurs settings. Je sais que c'est ma cg qui est le bottleneck mais pour le moment je n'ai pas besoin d'en changer, en même temps mes autres jeux en vr fonctionnent bien.

----------


## Qiou87

Ah oui, effectivement sur DCS j’ai quand même l’impression qu’une RTX 2060 est le minimum pour de la VR. Mais si y’a que la que ça te gêne, c’est sur que c’est pas forcément le moment de changer.  ::):

----------


## Olis

Après en vr je fais surtout du freeflight, parce que ne pas pouvoir utiliser le clavier peut être embêtant, même si on peut mapper beaucoup de choses sur le warthog, et les chiffres du hud ne sont pas forcément bien lisible. Et c'est vrai que le vol en vr est vraiment top quand c'est fluide, ça donnerait presque envie de vomir  ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah oui, effectivement sur DCS j’ai quand même l’impression qu’une RTX 2060 est le minimum pour de la VR. Mais si y’a que la que ça te gêne, c’est sur que c’est pas forcément le moment de changer.


La vr fonctionnait bien il y a quelques mois, là je n'ai pas réussi à avoir la même fluidité mais je vais tester d'autres configs

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon.... j'ai craqué pour le F-16  ::): 

J'ai le temps de potasser le guide de chuck  ::lol::

----------


## Olis

> Ah oui, effectivement sur DCS j’ai quand même l’impression qu’une RTX 2060 est le minimum pour de la VR. Mais si y’a que la que ça te gêne, c’est sur que c’est pas forcément le moment de changer.


Donc je viens de passer 1 heure à tester plusieurs configs, j'arrive de nouveau à quelque chose de fluide, j'ai même fait un décollage supercarrier en vr, c'est vrai que les cockpits sont beaux  ::wub::

----------


## plon

> Donc je viens de passer 1 heure à tester plusieurs configs, j'arrive de nouveau à quelque chose de fluide, j'ai même fait un décollage supercarrier en vr, c'est vrai que les cockpits sont beaux


Tu as testé le Shader mod pour la VR ? (Ne change pas grand chose visuellement, augmente les perfs de beaucoup chez pas mal de monde...)
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=215373

----------


## Olis

> Tu as testé le Shader mod pour la VR ? (Ne change pas grand chose visuellement, augmente les perfs de beaucoup chez pas mal de monde...)
> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=215373


Non, pas testé, mais comme j'ai écris plus haut je ne lance en VR que pour du free flight, donc três rarement mais je garde le lien sous la main  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Até est une mine d'info. C'est génial. Là, je viens d'apprendre pourquoi les parachutes des pilotes sont aussi bariolés.

----------


## Qiou87

Clairement! Je ne le savais pas non plus. Et son petit laïus sur le fait que tu n’as qu’un PAMAS (on est d’accord que ça ressemble à un Berretta M9) et donc que ce serait pas idiot d’apprendre à utiliser une AK47 si les locaux l’utilisent, pour le cas où tu aurais la possibilité d’en récupérer une « à la fortnite », j’ai trouvé ça très fort. Même son pote l’instructeur de survie j’espère qu’on le reverra sur sa chaîne, il est intéressant.

Ça vole mardi soir? Je serai là avant une pause (vacances) la semaine suivante. Hélico ou Hornet, je sais pas encore.

----------


## Flappie

> Ça vole mardi soir? Je serai là avant une pause (vacances) la semaine suivante. Hélico ou Hornet, je sais pas encore.


Pour sûr, mon bon monsieur ! Je lance les inscriptions :

Qiou
Flappie
David : Hornet CAS/SEAD/CAP sans SC 
papagueff : Ka-50 s'il y a
Sen : M-2000 CAP/CAS 
JimJim
FROGGY : F18 CAS/SEAD ou A-10c

_Probable :_
Zan
Tux

----------


## Qiou87

Cool! T'as pas une mission avec du CSAR histoire d'être dans la thématique?  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Oui, ça donne envie ! Ben on peut attendre que nos amis chasseurs tombent comme des moches pour aller les récupérer !  ::):  CTLD permet de faire ça.

J'ai fait ça en fin de soirée chez BSD, c'était top !

----------


## Bopnc

> PAMAS (on est d’accord que ça ressemble à un Berretta M9)


Oui. Le PAMAS est un Berretta M9 construit sous licence par la France.

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui, ça donne envie ! Ben on peut attendre que nos amis chasseurs tombent comme des moches pour aller les récupérer !  CTLD permet de faire ça.
> 
> J'ai fait ça en fin de soirée chez BSD, c'était top !


Pourquoi pas! Cependant je me demande ce que ça peut donner si on a pas mal de pilotes qui tombent, on sera pas assez d'hélicos. Et puis le plus drôle c'est un sauvetage de pilote façon "En territoire ennemi", avec de l'infanterie et véhicules légers dans le coin qui cherchent notre pilote pour une extraction "hot". On est dans DCS après tout, c'est pas parce qu'on a une voilure tournante qu'on a pas envie de tirer joyeusement...  ::lol:: 

@Bopnc: ah, merci! Marrant d'avoir choisi celui-là, sûrement pour l'interopérabilité avec les américains... En lisant sur Wiki je vois que l'armée l'a remplacé par le G17, j'allais dire justement qu'au stand je préférais nettement utiliser un G17 ou XDM plutôt que le Berretta. Après pour un pilote ça doit faire bizarre si un jour tu dois en faire usage en terrain ennemi, tu passes d'un armement de pointe qui te permet de cibler des mecs à 50km sans qu'ils puissent te voir à un petit pistolet 9mm efficace au max à 10-15m. Tout ça après avoir pris 20G dans la tronche, et en espérant ne rien t'être cassé à l'atterrissage avec ton parachute non guidé.  ::O:

----------


## Flappie

> Pourquoi pas! Cependant je me demande ce que ça peut donner si on a pas mal de pilotes qui tombent, on sera pas assez d'hélicos. Et puis le plus drôle c'est un sauvetage de pilote façon "En territoire ennemi", avec de l'infanterie et véhicules légers dans le coin qui cherchent notre pilote pour une extraction "hot".


Parce que tu crois que nos pilotes se font abattre en territoire ami ? (à part les friendly fire, je veux dire...  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Qiou87

> Parce que tu crois que nos pilotes se font abattre en territoire ami ? (à part les friendly fire, je veux dire... )


Ouais mais les missions DCS sont pas souvent très denses en troupes au sol du fait du moteur du jeu. Un mec qui s'éjecte près de la cible en faisant du CAS, oui t'auras du monde, mais le type qui faisait de la CAP et s'est fait descendre à 30km de l'action parce qu'il a chassé une paire de Mig-31 sur son RWR, y'a peu de chance de voir des IA au sol proche de sa position. Remarque celui-là on peut lui demander de prendre une bétaillère pour rejoindre nos lignes, "demerden Sie sich" comme le dit Até...  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Personnellement, je sème tout un tas de saloperies de l'autre côté de la frontière, et notamment du SAM.  ::trollface::  Essaye de faire du CSAR au-delà de la frontière sur Chicken Valley, tu seras servi ! 

En tout cas, j'ai bien compris que la tâche t'intéresse. On en refera, pas de souci.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Pour sûr, mon bon monsieur ! Je lance les inscriptions :
> 
> Qiou
> Flappie


David en F18 CAS/SEAD/CAP sans SC

----------


## cdarylb

Bon, je me mets au F-16, il est super sympa, le feeling est bon par contre quelle tanée la stabilité de l'engin en taxi. Du monde pour des vols de training F-16 entre midi et deux ?

----------


## Bopnc

Petite questions matos : maintenant que je joue à 100% en VR à DCS (apprentissage, campagnes et multi), je commence à ressentir le besoin d'investir dans un périphérique qui me permettrait d'avoir plus de boutons reconnaissables au toucher. 

En gros actuellement j'ai mon X-52 pro (les touches importantes) + les 6 touches de sa base (train, volets, radios...) + les touches du clavier qui se retrouvent très facilement (F1-F4, espace, entrée, tab, ctrl, etc).

Il me manque pas grand chose, mais je cracherais pas sur quelques entrées en plus pour mapper des trucs pas indispensables dans l'urgence, mais pratique à avoir sous la main (pause, kneepad, certains éclairages...).

Je suis tombé là dessus ce matin, et ça me semble tout à fait adapté, bien qu'un peu artisanal.

Vous connaissez d'autres fabricants de trucs approchants ? Vous avez des pièces ou des constructeurs à conseiller ? il existe des références ? 


Précision importante : je bricole avec l'entrain et l'efficacité d'une éponge marine, donc inutile de partir sur cette piste là.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Là comme ça, je pense à ce truc, Buddy Fox. Mais j'ignore si on trouve facilement les touches en VR...




Et dans mes recherches, je suis tombé sur des périphs pour la MAO en USB. Et je me demande si ça pourrait être nativement reconnu par DCS... Quelqu'un a un truc de ce genre pour tester ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Pourquoi pas! Cependant je me demande ce que ça peut donner si on a pas mal de pilotes qui tombent, on sera pas assez d'hélicos. Et puis le plus drôle c'est un sauvetage de pilote façon "En territoire ennemi", avec de l'infanterie et véhicules légers dans le coin qui cherchent notre pilote pour une extraction "hot". On est dans DCS après tout, c'est pas parce qu'on a une voilure tournante qu'on a pas envie de tirer joyeusement...


Tu te rappelles ce que ça donné la dernière fois qu'on a essayé ?  ::P:

----------


## jfamiens

> Petite questions matos : maintenant que je joue à 100% en VR à DCS (apprentissage, campagnes et multi), je commence à ressentir le besoin d'investir dans un périphérique qui me permettrait d'avoir plus de boutons reconnaissables au toucher. 
> 
> En gros actuellement j'ai mon X-52 pro (les touches importantes) + les 6 touches de sa base (train, volets, radios...) + les touches du clavier qui se retrouvent très facilement (F1-F4, espace, entrée, tab, ctrl, etc).
> 
> Il me manque pas grand chose, mais je cracherais pas sur quelques entrées en plus pour mapper des trucs pas indispensables dans l'urgence, mais pratique à avoir sous la main (pause, kneepad, certains éclairages...).
> 
> Je suis tombé là dessus ce matin, et ça me semble tout à fait adapté, bien qu'un peu artisanal.
> 
> Vous connaissez d'autres fabricants de trucs approchants ? Vous avez des pièces ou des constructeurs à conseiller ? il existe des références ? 
> ...


Je crois que MicroSimu a fait un article récemment pour du "Do It Yourself". 

Y'a aussi ca https://www.black-hog.com/  mais j'ai du annuler ma commande : délai de livraison non connu / de plusieurs mois. J'ai préféré passer mon tour

----------


## Qiou87

> Tu te rappelles ce que ça donné la dernière fois qu'on a essayé ?


Une réussite franche et totale?  ::ninja:: 

Je te dis la dernière fois j’ai merdé en voulant aller trop vite parce que j’étais habitué à l’appareil sans emports. Depuis je me suis entraîné à voler le Huey chargé ras la gueule, donc si je le ressors en multi ça devrait aller mieux. Enfin au moins jusqu’à ce qu’on croise des SAMs  ::lol::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Après le 17 Juillet, si tu refais un vol CSAR en Huey, je t'accompagnerai  ::):

----------


## Liliann

Si des personnes sont partantes, je vole ce soir. RDV TS  :;):

----------


## Ranger 28

Pas là demain soir pour ma part. Je vous retrouverai à partir de samedi soir.

----------


## partizan

Présence probable demain soir.

----------


## papagueff

papagueff présent demain soir en... heu, je sais pas, peut être en KA50 si il y à.   ::P:

----------


## sentepu

> David en F18 CAS/SEAD/CAP sans SC


Sen m2000 CAP/CAS

----------


## Tophe33

Salut, pas là ce soir, bon vol à tous

----------


## Empnicolas

Absent ce soir, bon vol à tous.

----------


## TuxFr78

Probablement pas là mais j'ai espoir 
du coup si je me libère je prendrai ce qui traine comme avion  ::):

----------


## Jimjim13

Normalement présent ^^
Je prendrai en fonction des besoins

----------


## noryac

salut tout le monde je post juste pour garder un oeil sur le topic. Je vais me mettre à DCS et devrait etre operationnel mi aout quand je me serais suffisament entrainé. a plus

----------


## Flappie

Salut noryac, bienvenue à toi et n'hésite pas à nous poser des questions sur le jeu.
Nous faisons des soirées plus ou moins "sérieuses" le mardi et on s'entraîne assez souvent les autres soirs de la semaine en mode "détente". Je te passe dès à présent les coordonnées de notre Teamspeak. Tu peux y passer quand tu veux.

----------


## Bopnc

> Là comme ça, je pense à ce truc, Buddy Fox. Mais j'ignore si on trouve facilement les touches en VR...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX7JCjaj9nM
> 
> Et dans mes recherches, je suis tombé sur des périphs pour la MAO en USB. Et je me demande si ça pourrait être nativement reconnu par DCS... Quelqu'un a un truc de ce genre pour tester ?





> Je crois que MicroSimu a fait un article récemment pour du "Do It Yourself". 
> 
> Y'a aussi ca https://www.black-hog.com/  mais j'ai du annuler ma commande : délai de livraison non connu / de plusieurs mois. J'ai préféré passer mon tour


Merci pour ces réponses. Ces solutions pourraient faire l'affaire, mais elles sont plutôt chères et "classes" (surtout l'UFC de A10) alors que ce dont j'ai besoin pourrait être vraiment simple et moche (vu que je le verrais pas). Je vais regarder du coté des extensions de claviers (les trucs pour MMO là), mais si je ne trouve rien de satisfaisant je reviendrais vers ces solutions.

Merci !

----------


## Flappie

Pas cher et reconnaissable au toucher ? Un numpad peut-être ?
A ce prix, tu peux même y ajouter des points de colle pour différencier les touches.

----------


## Qiou87

> Merci pour ces réponses. Ces solutions pourraient faire l'affaire, mais elles sont plutôt chères et "classes" (surtout l'UFC de A10) alors que ce dont j'ai besoin pourrait être vraiment simple et moche (vu que je le verrais pas). Je vais regarder du coté des extensions de claviers (les trucs pour MMO là), mais si je ne trouve rien de satisfaisant je reviendrais vers ces solutions.
> 
> Merci !


Et si tu utilises ta souris dans le cockpit pour cliquer sur tout, pourquoi pas une souris typée MMO justement?

----------


## Bopnc

> Pas cher et reconnaissable au toucher ? Un numpad peut-être ?
> A ce prix, tu peux même y ajouter des points de colle pour différencier les touches.


En effet ! Mais j'ai peur que le numpad soit reconnu en double du numpad initial, et qu'il affiche les mêmes touches. Je vais me renseigner. 




> Et si tu utilises ta souris dans le cockpit pour cliquer sur tout, pourquoi pas une souris typée MMO justement?


C'est pas con, mais j'ai jamais réussi à affecter les boutons latéraux de ma souris à DCS, il ne les reconnait pas. Et comme j'ai pas trop envie d'utiliser une souris gamer 100% du temps, ça me ferait un truc à switcher à chaque fois que je dois voler. 

Merci pour les idées, ça me fait pas mal de trucs à évaluer. Je trouverais bien quelque chose là dedans.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> En effet ! Mais j'ai peur que le numpad soit reconnu en double du numpad initial, et qu'il affiche les mêmes touches. Je vais me renseigner.


Très juste, je n'y avais pas pensé. Le sujet est discuté ici et surtout là.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Yop! On est sur quel version en ce moment OB ou R?

----------


## Flappie

Sur la release.

----------


## Kiloutyg

Okidoki merci!

----------


## Olis

Un Razer Nostromo ou équivalent ?

----------


## pioupiou08

pas présent non plus ce soir, j'espère pouvoir être là mardi prochain car ça sera ma dernière partie avant longtemps. Je pars en déplacement pro jusqu'à fin Aout !!

----------


## FROGGY

Hello  ::): 
Présent en F18 CAS/SEAD ou a-10c, selon les besoins

----------


## sentepu

Le serv est up sur la mission d'entrainement.

----------


## Qiou87

C’était cool hier, y’avait de tout! Merci à la cap sur la deuxième partie, on a pu taper au sol relativement tranquille (même si j’ai pris une suée avec un Hornet hostile qui m’a accroché alors que j’avais le nez dans le pod, heureusement que j’avais un AMRAAM). J’ai trouvé la mission très sympa, faudra qu’on continue à libérer le golfe!  ::): 

Et sinon, un peu de hype... (sortie « plus tard cet été »)

----------


## war-p

Ça tue !  :Bave:

----------


## partizan

Sorry, pas pu hier  :tired:

----------


## Qiou87

> Ça tue !


Nos GPUs tu veux dire?  ::lol:: 

J'aimerai savoir ce qu'a Wags, probablement une RTX 2080Ti, pour que ça tourne aussi bien et aussi beau. Quand tu vois les champs modélisés en 3D, le niveau de détail au sol... clairement ça fait saliver pour de belles missions en hélico. Et le terrain est bel et bien varié du coup, c'est pas "encore du désert" en tout cas sur la cote (à l'intérieur des terres vers la Syrie ce le sera, comme IRL).

J'appréhende un peu les perfs en VR, mais bon l'attente ne sera à priori plus très longue pour avoir la réponse (d'autant que je vais pas être beaucoup là cet été).

----------


## Flappie

> Sorry, pas pu hier


Planqué !!  ::ninja:: 
"Duspie" s'est fait défoncé ! Je pense qu'au moins la moitié de nos Phoenix (largués en TWS) partaient dans le décor. Il va falloir qu'on étudie le TacView pour comprendre (ou pas). Résultat : on s'est fait descendre 2 ou 3 fois, malgré une CAP alliée bien organisée sur SRS. J'ai eu un peu de mal avec le nouveau TWS auto du Tomcat : il s'active tout seul et il faut ruser pour le désactiver (TWS auto > RWS > TWS manuel). Il va falloir que je regarde quelques vidéos... Bon point tout de même : on perd moins les cibles acquises, car le cône radar les "suit" en horizontal et vraisemblablement en vertical.

----------


## sentepu

Le tacview de hier : https://easyupload.io/levd7u
Cette mission est bien pratique car il y as de tous mais comme vous pouvez le voir il faut un minimum de 8 joueurs et encore c'est un peu compliqué d'avancé meme si à la fin la CAS as pu libérer le premier objectif, Al Dahfra !

J'ai également eu des trucs étranges hier, bon deja sur la map on avait les ennemies, pas fou ... mais j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y était pas tous !

----------


## Qiou87

> Le tacview de hier : https://easyupload.io/levd7u
> Cette mission est bien pratique car il y as de tous mais comme vous pouvez le voir il faut un minimum de 8 joueurs et encore c'est un peu compliqué d'avancé meme si à la fin la CAS as pu libérer le premier objectif, Al Dahfra !


Ouais, c'était pas mal du tout. D'autant que les SAMs sont intelligents, on a eu un SA-11 sur Abu Dhabi qui s'est activé au bout de quelques temps... Je dirai qu'il faut commencer avec 2 SEAD puis en garder presque toujours un en l'air, 3 appareils en CAP pour en avoir au moins toujours 1 ou 2 en l'air (comme dit, malgré la viligance j'ai quand même eu un Hornet qui est passé sur zone et m'a tiré dessus, heureusement que j'étais aussi en Hornet et pas en Warthog), et après autant de CAS que possible pour libérer les objectifs. On était 4 je crois sur la fin (Papagueff, Droopy, David et moi), on était pas très loin de libérer Al-Bateen aussi.

D'ailleurs il m'est arrivé un bug bizarre, enfin je crois à un bug. Au TPOD je larguais mes GBU en auto. 50% du temps j'oublie le laser car il se désactive à chaque tir, pas grave je l'active dès que je m'en rends compte (il affiche TTI dans le HUD au lieu de LASER). En général tu l'actives, il bascule tout seul sur LASER AUTO même plusieurs secondes après le largage. Sur ma dernière GBU ça ne l'a pas fait alors que c'était 1-2sec après le tir pas plus. J'ai donc tenté une activation manuelle du laser en appuyant sur TRIGGER et en appuyant sur la gâchette, et rien ne s'est passé. Faut bien voir que j'étais à 32,000 pieds donc le temps de vol de la bombe était très long (de l'ordre de 30sec avant activation LASER AUTO, et encore 10sec avant impact). C'était bizarre. 

Mention spéciale au SA-15 planqué pas loin que j'avais pas vu et qui m'allume quand je m'aligne pour une passe canon sur Al-Bateen. J'ai fait une évasion rapide "salut je me casse je me pose et je vais me coucher". Pleine de surprises cette mission.  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> Le tacview de hier : https://easyupload.io/levd7u


Merci !

Alors Dusty, j'ai fait le compte :

*1er appareil*
1 Su-33 engagé au Phoenix / esquive
1 M-2000C engagé au Phoenix / esquive
--> Le Su-33 nous abat au R-27ER.

*2nd appareil*
Su-33 engagé au Phoenix / esquive
M-2000C engagé au Phoenix / esquive
Su-27 engagé au Phoenix / esquive
--> On fait demi-tour, le Su-33 qui nous suit s'éjecte au ras des flots (pas d'explication).

--> On revient sur zone :
M-2000C engagé au Phoenix / *1er kill*, champagne
Su-33 engagé au Phoenix / *2nd kill*
Su-27 engagé au Phoenix / esquive, on le prend en chasse : 2 AIM-9 esquivés ! On attaque au canon sans toucher pendant qu'il abat pépère le Mirage de FIVE-ONE au R-27ER.  :Emo:  Sen venge finalement son coéquipier.
Nous sommes alors engagés par un autre Su-33 au R-27ER et... nous implosons pendant une manœuvre d'évitement alors que le missile est encore loin ??! Ce doit être la sortie Windows que t'a causé Teamspeak. Bien lui en a pris, je crois qu'on allait se faire abattre.

*3ème appareil*
Su-30 engagé au Phoenix / *3ème kill* (notre ratio kill/death : 1 pour 1, tout va bien)
Su-27 engagé au Phoenix / esquive et nous engage au R-27ER. On fait un superbe évitement qui se joue à un poil de cul ! Il nous engage à nouveau : on évite miraculeusement et on l'abat à l'AIM-9 / *4ème kill*
On va se poser pour ravitailler mais... BOLTER et je nous éjecte alors qu'on passe sous le pont !  ::ninja:: 

*4ème appareil* (le Sénat vote une rallonge dans le budget de l'US Navy)
Su-27 engagé au Phoenix / *5ème kill*
F/A-18C engagé au Phoenix /* 6ème kill*
Su-33 engagé avec 2 Phoenix / double esquive ! Il nous engage au R-27ER. Superbe esquive de ta part ! FIVE-ONE abat l'effronté.
M-2000C engagé au Phoenix / *7ème kill*


On fera mieux la prochaine fois !
Ah, et quelqu'un nous a dit qu'on avait abattu une IA alliée mais je n'ai rien vu de tel dans le TacView. On veut des preuves !

----------


## sentepu

> Ah, et quelqu'un nous a dit qu'on avait abattu une IA alliée mais je n'ai rien vu de tel dans le TacView. On veut des preuves !


C'était moi  ::):  dès le début à +00:25:00

On as quand meme subit énormement de perte dans la CAP cette mission est assez compliqué à ce niveau la.

----------


## Flappie

> C'était moi  dès le début à +00:25:00


Negative, sir. C'est un Hornet ennemi qui t'as lancé deux AIM-7 : le second a fait mouche.

----------


## SergeyevK

Je laisse ça en passant :

----------


## ze_droopy

> Merci !
> 
> Alors Dusty, j'ai fait le compte :
> [...]
> 
> Ah, et quelqu'un nous a dit qu'on avait abattu une IA alliée mais je n'ai rien vu de tel dans le TacView. On veut des preuves !


Je pense qu'il parle de celui là:

Il me semble que tu n'as pas regardé notre tout premier vol.

Après avoir regardé le Tacview, c'était pas si mal. Juste quelques frustrations en fait.
Tu m'as super bien guidé vers les hostiles, ça a bien compensé la fatigue (j'avais dormi 3h la veille  :tired: ). Mention spéciale au kill Phoenix à très -très- très courte portée!  ::w00t:: 

Finalement on s'est surtout fait saccagé parce que l'on s’efforçait du faire du 1 vs 3. Le théâtre est très chargé, le RWR est limite illisible, et il n'y pas beaucoup de place où mettre les ailes sans entrer dans un domaine SAM.
Il y a juste le R27ER de face sur lequel on a vraiment merdé, j'ai réagit bien trop tard (pas entendu le RWR? Alerte tardive? en train de discuter des cibles?).
La frustration, c'est l'explosion d'origine inconnue (aucun missile à proximité), et ce Su-27 qui évite 1 Phoenix et deux Sidewinders (alors que le deuxième est tiré secteur 3/4 arrière, et se fait leurrer... sur l'avant ??), avant de shooter FIVE tranquille alors que mes obus frôlent ses ailes...  ::|: 

Mes erreurs:
- perte de SA: désengagement de ce même Su-27 de m... parce qu'on se fait tirer dessus.. ah non, c'était nos bateaux... La faute va aussi au RWR tout pourri qui annonce n'importe quoi.
- réaction trop lente sur l'engagement R-27
- appontages: on va mettre ça sur la fatigue et l'absence d'un mois... (et le meatball qui bug)

Améliorations tactiques:
- A froid, je pense que l'on aurait du tous se grouper en CAP. On aurait servi de plateforme longue-portée, Sen et FIVE pouvaient terminer en binome WVR sur ce qu'il restait avec une meilleure efficacité que nous.
- A défaut, si on reste seuls, on doit se permettre de doubler les Phoenix par cible, à 4-5 s d'intervalle. Ca permet au 2eme missile d'arriver alors que la cible a potentiellement perdue son énergie à éviter le premier.

Malgré tout cela, c'était fun, et très sportif, encore plus coté RIO j'ai l'impression!  ::happy2::

----------


## Ranger 28

Rhaaa.... J'adore cette mission ! T'as fais exprès de la sortir quand j'étais pas là je parie ?.
J'espère pouvoir la faire en awacs avec un paquet de joueurs. Y'a de quoi faire dessus.

----------


## Flappie

> Je laisse ça en passant


Joli ! Vous avez là un bien joli groupe.  ::): 




> Je pense qu'il parle de celui là:
> https://i.ibb.co/WzGtMbY/Untitled-1.jpg
> Il me semble que tu n'as pas regardé notre tout premier vol.


Ah oui, mon TacView n'a pas les premières minutes, je présume. En effet, le tanker allié est le premier appareil que je touche. Je fais toujours super gaffe aux cibles que j'allume en RIO. Comme tu as pu le voir, je marque systématiquement les cibles en ami ou ennemi : ça permet au radar de comprendre qu'il ne faut pas calculer de solution de tir pour tel ou tel avion. J'aurais dû m'enregistrer pour comprendre comment j'ai pu merder autant. Bon, en même temps, des tankers/AWACS, même invisibles à l'ennemi, ne sont pas censés se retrouver en première ligne.  ::rolleyes:: 

Oui, c'était très sportif en RIO, et ça m'a poussé à mapper les touches FRIEND / HOSTILE, ce qui m'a grandement fait gagner en efficacité.

----------


## partizan

C'est celle de nuit sur l'île de Qeshm ?

----------


## Flappie

Non, c'est de jour et l'UAE est en grosse partie acquise aux rouges. On vole comme qui dirait dans un couloir bleu, SO-NE. Je ne crois pas que tu aies déjà volé dessus. Moi c'était la première fois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Punaise, la map Syrie est vraiment magnifique.

----------


## Liliann

Vol d'entrainement ce soir pour ce qui veulent ! Un peu de phraséo, du ravitaillement en vol, et du dogfight !
Venez nombreux !  ::trollface::

----------


## Qiou87

Franchement je trouve le niveau de détails au sol bluffant, et la ville de Damas va être parfaite pour des tours en hélico ou même du vol à basse altitude.

Comme d’habitude les commentaires tournent autour des perfs spécifiquement en VR. Sur le forum officiel la config de la vidéo est détaillée:
i9 9900K
32GB RAM
RTX 2080Ti
1440p 60Hz Vsync ON
Jeu réglé grosso modo en détails élevés.

Mais bon pas d’inquiétude, dans quelques mois nVidia sort de nouvelles cartes graphiques à 1500€ pour qu’on puisse jouer à DCS en VR sur cette nouvelle carte.  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

J'ai hâte que cette map soit publiée !  :Bave: 

Wags parle d'un éventuel module Apache au 2/3 de la vidéo ("[blabla Mi-24] ...and who knows? maybe an Apache someday..."). 
J'ai envie de lui répondre : donnez-nous le Huey multicrew, et on verra après.

----------


## Qiou87

Plus personne voudra piloter le Huey si tu peux être mitrailleur de porte avec un minigun à la place. Mais bon ouais les teasings de modules qui sortiront peut-être dans 3 ans en EA, mouef.

Comme toi je suis super enthousiaste pour la carte. Je vais juste laisser passer une semaine après sa sortie histoire de voir si c’est jouable en VR, j’ai quand même pas un PC de merde ce serait ennuyeux que ça tourne pas correctement.

----------


## Flappie

*Aux utilisateur de DCS open beta* : évitez d'utiliser l'outil Repair du jeu pour le moment. Depuis la màj du 10 juillet, un cas particulier semble permettre l'effacement du disque entier. ED bosse sur la résolution du mystère et sur un correctif.

----------


## Tophe33

Aux amateurs amateurs de de cockpits :
https://youtu.be/t8RT54PhdSk

----------


## Flappie

Très bien équipé, mais le style est... euh... saturé !  :^_^: 

Ça fait bizarre de voir un cockpit entièrement fermé. Je pense que même célibataire, je n'irais pas jusque-là. Seul avantage à mes yeux : pouvoir jouer à une mission de nuit quand il fait jour dehors et qu'on aime pas la VR.

----------


## Qiou87

> Aux amateurs amateurs de de cockpits :
> https://youtu.be/t8RT54PhdSk


Je trouve super dommage de se garder un petit champ de vision sur l’avant uniquement. Une fois que t’as testé l’immersion de la VR, ce style de pit me paraît très insuffisant. Un pit virtuel en VR avec les gants haptiques pour activer tous les switchs « comme si on y était » et un vrai HOTAS, pour moi ce serait amplement suffisant et ultra immersif. Et ça condamne pas une pièce.  ::lol:: 

Après je loue son boulot, c’est propre et y’a des tonnes d’heures passées et d’argent investi.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Aux amateurs amateurs de de cockpits :
> https://youtu.be/t8RT54PhdSk


Au risque de passer pour un jaloux, je ne suis pas fana de son pit. Il y a plus de menuiserie que d'interface...
Ça n'enlève rien à la qualité du boulot et au temps passer pour faire cela, mais ce n'est pas comme ça que j'imagine mon pit "idéal". Je viserais beaucoup plus de boutons, cadrans, etc. et un champ de vision beaucoup plus large.
Bon c'est beau de rêver...  ::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

> *Aux utilisateur de DCS open beta* : évitez d'utiliser l'outil Repair du jeu pour le moment. Depuis la màj du 10 juillet, un cas particulier semble permettre l'effacement du disque entier. ED bosse sur la résolution du mystère et sur un correctif.


Bug confirmé pour l'open beta uniquement, et qui n'arrive que quand on a modifié le chemin du dossier de download des màj pour le mettre à la racine d'un disque dur. Correctif en cours de dev.

----------


## Ranger 28

> Aux amateurs amateurs de de cockpits :
> https://youtu.be/t8RT54PhdSk



Oula... Effectivement, y'a pas mal de boulot dessus, mais le mot qui me vient à l'esprit, c'est "trop".
Maintenant, visiblement ça fonctionne bien, et s'il est arrivé à ce qu'il voulait, c'est bien.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Petit vol d'un duo de Chinook suivis d'un Apache au-dessus de la maison ! Je vous mettrai les photos dans la semaine  ::lol:: 

C'était impressionnant à voir...

----------


## Flappie

A Nantes ? Il y a un meeting dans le coin ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Trouvé : http://lignesdedefense.blogs.ouest-f...ade-21317.html

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Alors non pas là, je suis en vacances dans la famille du côté de Nancy  ::):  Je me demande si c'était pas un circuit de répétition ou de préparation pour le défilé de demain.

Et après avoir lu ton post, bin en fait si, c'était peut être bien ça aussi !

----------


## Flappie

EDIT:
D'après les commentaires, ils sont passés par Nevers. Je pense qu'il vont directement en Pologne, mais on aura peut-être droit à une surprise. J'ai jamais vu de BlackHawk, ni de Chinook, ni d'Apache voler de mes propres yeux.



Et voici le programme du défilé du 14 juillet (du moins la partie qui nous intéresse le plus) :

11h15 : défilé des avions commandé par le général de division aérienne Laurent Lherbette, commandant en second la Défense aérienne et les opérations aériennes.
11h25 : animation intermédiaire « La tradition du 14 Juillet, fête nationale, fête populaire ».
11h35 : défilé des hélicoptères.

----------


## war-p

Chinook et apache en radada, ça envoie du steak  :Bave:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Fluque, tof.cx est tjrs en rade. Faut que je trouve un autre site d'hébergement.

----------


## ze_droopy

Il y a du monde pour un vol tranquilou ce soir?

----------


## Flappie

> Fluque, tof.cx est tjrs en rade. Faut que je trouve un autre site d'hébergement.


https://fr.imgbb.com/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a du monde pour un vol tranquilou ce soir?


Ouaiiiiis!

----------


## ze_droopy

J'arriiiiive

----------


## Flappie

Lilian en passage bas sur le Tarawa :

----------


## ze_droopy

Tu pourras mettre le tacview Flappie?

----------


## Flappie

Le voici.

EDIT: en, fait il est corrompu parce que mon DCS a crashé en fin de soirée.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Le voici.


Il ne fonctionne pas chez moi... corrompu? (Tacview 1.8.x)

----------


## Flappie

Argh oui, j'avais oublié que j'avais planté.
Au fait, voici le bug que j'ai dans DCS. Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà vu ça ? Les arbres et bâtiments disparaissent quand je zoome. Je crois que ce n'est pas tout le temps le cas, mais je ne sais pas ce qui produit ça... stable non moddée.

----------


## Ranger 28

Coucou les canards.
Bonne nouvelle. Après un peu de repos et un très bon kiné, j'ai pas mal récupéré.
Donc je suis de retour parmi les volants !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@Flappie, j'arrive pas à lire ton lien : "Une erreur s'est produite. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement. (ID de lecture : AtLUu3ohOQh71kpY)"

----------


## Flappie

> Coucou les canards.
> Bonne nouvelle. Après un peu de repos et un très bon kiné, j'ai pas mal récupéré.
> Donc je suis de retour parmi les volants !


Super !  :Perfect:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Argh oui, j'avais oublié que j'avais planté.
> Au fait, voici le bug que j'ai dans DCS. Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà vu ça ? Les arbres et bâtiments disparaissent quand je zoome. Je crois que ce n'est pas tout le temps le cas, mais je ne sais pas ce qui produit ça... stable non moddée.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YPyRSR88l4


Et si tu augmentes ton preload radius, ça fait pareil ?

----------


## Flappie

Je teste ça dans la matinée. Je l'avais laissé bas pour pouvoir rejoindre les "gros" serveurs sans attendre un quart d'heure, mais je n'y vais plus.

----------


## Liliann

Je serai présent ce soir aussi en tant que pilote (M2000) et de contrôleur en fonction des besoin.

----------


## Ranger 28

Non mais tu voudrais pas me piquer la place non plus ? ::trollface::

----------


## Qiou87

> Je serai présent ce soir aussi en tant que pilote (M2000) et de contrôleur en fonction des besoin.


Absent ce soir car vacances. Je serai normalement avec vous la semaine prochaine.

Ravi pour toi Ranger!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

4 pointus en formation rapprochée au-dessus de la maison ! C'était beau !

Content pour toi Ranger ! Rebienvenu parmi les volants  ::lol::

----------


## cdarylb

Salut les canards,

Savez-vous quand la "planchette" du Golf Persique sera complète ? C'est hyper chiant de ne pas avoir accès aux infos des aérodromes. Savez-vous pourquoi c'est en l'état ?

----------


## Tophe33

@Ranger_28 ça c'est une bonne nouvelle, rebien venue

----------


## cdarylb

> Salut les canards,
> 
> Savez-vous quand la "planchette" du Golf Persique sera complète ? C'est hyper chiant de ne pas avoir accès aux infos des aérodromes. Savez-vous pourquoi c'est en l'état ?


En attendant j'utilise ça : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3303320/ si ça peut dépanner quelques canards.

----------


## Ranger 28

J'adore faire des puzzles...

----------


## sentepu

Dispo ce soir m2000

----------


## plon

Salut tout le monde.
Peut être dispo ce soir (tout dépend de l'apéro en fait).
En Huey.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Salut les canards,
> 
> Savez-vous quand la "planchette" du Golf Persique sera complète ? C'est hyper chiant de ne pas avoir accès aux infos des aérodromes. Savez-vous pourquoi c'est en l'état ?


F-10 et il suffit de sélectionner les aéroports pour avoir les fréquences et autres informations.

Pas présent ce soir, je fais une pause DCS pendant cette été (sauf si la Syrie sort avant, je ferai des missions rapidement dessus).

----------


## Flappie

> Savez-vous quand la "planchette" du Golf Persique sera complète ? C'est hyper chiant de ne pas avoir accès aux infos des aérodromes. Savez-vous pourquoi c'est en l'état ?


Je cherche des infos sur le forum ED et je te dis ça.

----------


## Flappie

:Rock:  J'ai réglé mon souci d'arbres qui disparaissaient. Quelqu'un avait déjà eu ce problème sur le forum d'ED, et il avait une soluce toute cuite.

@dario : J'ai trouvé le topic qui soulève le problème. Aucune réponse officielle en 2 ans... Je relance de 10.

----------


## cdarylb

> Je cherche des infos sur le forum ED et je te dis ça.


Ne t'embête pas Flappie c'est sympa, je me demandais juste si c'est un gros soucis ou pas pour la communauté DCS, et si on savait pourquoi on ne peut pas bénéficier de la planchette sur la carte du Golf. J'essaie de ne jamais utiliser F10, du coup comme je le disais pour palier l'absence de planchette j'utilise ça : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3303320/

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ne t'embête pas Flappie c'est sympa, je me demandais juste si c'est un gros soucis ou pas pour la communauté DCS, et si on savait pourquoi on ne peut pas bénéficier de la planchette sur la carte du Golf. J'essaie de ne jamais utiliser F10, du coup comme je le disais pour palier l'absence de planchette j'utilise ça : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3303320/


Si tu ne veux rien voir en F10 sauf la carte il suffit d'aller dans les options-> jouabilité et sélectionner "carte seulement".
En mission c'est les paramètres du joueur qui seront pris en compte sauf si le créateur de mission impose dans la mission son choix (ce qui m'étonnerai énormément pour la vue F10 en mission).
(bien sur je donne juste les possiblités, chacun est libre de faire comme il souhaite ensuite).

----------


## Liliann

@Dusty m'a ressorti une fiche qu'il avait fait avec les Brevity Words essentiels (Des mots, en anglais, qui résumé en un mots une phrase). C'est de la phraséo donc pas difficile à apprendre. 
Je pense que pour ce qui recherche un peu plus d’immersion, ou qui voudrait développer leur style de jeu serait intéressés. 

Donc je vous mets le doc là, car pour moi ce soir je vais essayer d'en utiliser un maximum en tant que pilote et contrôleur (je vous demanderai bien sûr si vous souhaité être contrôlé en anglais  :;): ).

Sur ce à soir !

----------


## Flappie

> Donc je vous mets le doc là


Ça a toute sa place dans notre wiki. Dusty, tu permets que j'en fasse une page ?

----------


## papagueff

> Argh oui, j'avais oublié que j'avais planté.
> Au fait, voici le bug que j'ai dans DCS. Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà vu ça ? Les arbres et bâtiments disparaissent quand je zoome. Je crois que ce n'est pas tout le temps le cas, mais je ne sais pas ce qui produit ça... stable non moddée.



la voilà la solution si les objectifs sont planqués derrière les arbres et bien nous les verrons.   ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Coucou les canards.
> Bonne nouvelle. Après un peu de repos et un très bon kiné, j'ai pas mal récupéré.
> Donc je suis de retour parmi les volants !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -



Bonne nouvelle Ranger. A ce soir

----------


## Flappie

> la voilà la solution si les objectifs sont planqués derrière les arbres et bien nous les verrons.


Encore plus fort : je pouvais passer "à travers" les arbres... jusqu'à un certain point :

----------


## Flappie

Merci à tous pour la soirée d'hier. Avec Dusty en Tomcat, on a mieux géré la CAP que la CAS pour une fois !  :^_^: 
Ah, et Dusty sait pourquoi nos Phoenix ne touchaient qu'une fois sur 2 la semaine dernière : c'était des AIM-54A, et non C.

----------


## Ranger 28

Une bonne soirée de retour hier (même si ça tiraille un peu aujourd'hui).
Merci à tous.
Un peu galère après quasiment un mois d'arrêt de vol, mais c'est comme le vélo, ça ne s'oublie pas.
Vivement qu'on ait un brouilleur sur le F-16, ces foutus SA-6 et SA-10. Ils me font cavaler dans tous les sens ces cochons la.
@Lilian, on prendra un moment pour régler ton Lotatc correctement et t'entraîner à le manipuler.
@Papagueff, désolé. A chaque fois que tu t'es fais engager, soit j'étais winchester, soit au tapis.

----------


## Jimjim13

Moi aussi content d avoir revoler après 1 mois d’arrêt. C’était fort  sympathique  ::): 
Par contre en efficacité j’ai été proche du néant absolus à part un mig 27 abattu au canon. Je suis pas sûr qu’un de mes missiles ait fait « mouche ».
Ma tentative de crank un peut trop radada dans un arbre à sonné la fin de ma soirée ?. A 23:30 je me sentais pas de faire un 4ème rampstart.
Sinon merci pour la mission c’était bien cool ^^

----------


## Flappie

Une bonne nouvelle pour les créateurs de mission DCS : ED a intégré à la beta qui vient de sortir un filtre "mode historique" qui interagira avec la liste des unités. Ainsi, si l'on veut créer une mission de 1970 sans anachronisme, on choisit "1970" et on active le filtre. Celui-ci enlève de la liste des unités toutes celles parues ultérieurement.

----------


## Bacab

> Une bonne nouvelle pour les créateurs de mission DCS : ED a intégré à la beta qui vient de sortir un filtre "mode historique" qui interagira avec la liste des unités. Ainsi, si l'on veut créer une mission de 1970 sans anachronisme, on choisit "1970" et on active le filtre. Celui-ci enlève de la liste des unités toutes celles parues ultérieurement.


OUAIS !!!!!  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

Y'a quelques autres trucs sympas pour les créateurs de missions : copier-coller de zones de trigger, entre autres.

EDIT: sans oublier 




> ME. Triggers. Added condition: Unit Type in Zone - Aircraft/Helicopter/Ground/Naval

----------


## Qiou87

Sur le forum le CM parle d’une preco prochaine avec sortie d’ici la fin de l’été. Après à voir combien de temps elle sera réservée à l’OB avant d’être dispo sur la stable.

----------


## Sigps220

Plutôt une bonne nouvelle que ces petites modifications qui vont dans le bon sens et facilitent la vie des créateurs de mission. 

Concernant le filtre historique, je n'ai pas DCS sous la mains pendant jours pour tester mais cela filtre-t-il également les emports ? 
Pour les avions on a au final peu d'appareil et surtout rarement les différentes versions, du coup bien souvent on est contraint d'utiliser des appareils un poil trop moderne pour la période mais on peu jouer sur les emports pour limiter l'anachronisme. 

Exemple : Un Hornet dans une mission Tempête du désert, on a que la version C (trop récente pour une mission réaliste à 100%) mais en limitant aux AIM-7, bombes non guidées (voire maxi 1 à 2 GBU laser) on est pas trop illogique.

----------


## Olis

Si quelqu'un a 70 000 dollars en trop...

Le vaisseau d'"Alien" et le casque de "Top Gun" aux enchères

https://5minutes.rtl.lu/culture/cine...a/1550096.html

----------


## Flappie

> Concernant le filtre historique, je n'ai pas DCS sous la mains pendant jours pour tester mais cela filtre-t-il également les emports ?


J'ai passé 20 minutes à tenter des trucs (F-14B avec AIM-54C avant qu'il existe ; F/-18C avec AIM-120C avant qu'il existe) mais en fait, je ne suis tout simplement pas parvenu à spawner ces appareils. Je dois avoir des lacunes en histoire de l'aéronautique ou alors ce truc n'est pas encore au point. Le F-14B devrait apparaître au milieu des années 90, mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé quand le filtre mode historique était activé.

----------


## war-p

AIM180?  ::o:  le Turfu!

----------


## Flappie

Merci, c'est corrigé.  :^_^: 
L'AMRAAM est une arme que je connais très mal, je ne tire que des Phoenix.  :Cigare:

----------


## Liliann

Je me ne lasse pas de ces images  ::love::

----------


## Flappie

Magnifique ! Au tout début, j'ai cru que c'était le mod pour DCS.
Les prises de vue sont si précises que j'ai découvert qu'on peut voir au travers de la base de l'empennage du Rafale C (à 0:49). Ça sert à quoi, ces ouïes ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Je crois que c'est l'échappement de l'APU.

----------


## Flappie

C'est pas seulement le pot d'échappement juste derrière ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Correction: c'est l'entrée d'air
https://omnirole-rafale.com/walkaround/

----------


## Qiou87

Superbes images! L’importance de la police du ciel pour notre armée de l’air...

Sinon la carte Syrie est en précommande à 35$ sur le site d’ED (prix normal 50$).

----------


## Flappie

> Correction: c'est l'entrée d'air
> https://omnirole-rafale.com/walkaround/


Merci.

Hop, j'achète la Syrie (et le Liban parce qu'il y figure en entier).

----------


## Qiou87

> Hop, j'achète la Syrie (et le Liban parce qu'il y figure en entier).


J’ai pas vu de date de sortie. Mais évidemment je vais la prendre aussi, surtout que le prix est honnête vu ce qu’on a pu voir en vidéo.

Si les ventes suivent ils ont parlé d’agrandir un peu la carte vers l’ouest en modélisant Chypre ce qui ajouterait surtout pas mal de Méditerranée pour nos porte-avions...

----------


## Flappie

> Si les ventes suivent ils ont parlé d’agrandir un peu la carte vers l’ouest en modélisant Chypre ce qui ajouterait surtout pas mal de Méditerranée pour nos porte-avions...


... ainsi qu'une zone source de conflits en plus, Chypre étant coupée en deux.

----------


## Qiou87

> ... ainsi qu'une zone source de conflits en plus, Chypre étant coupée en deux.


Et une base de la RAF (Akrotiri) pour le futur module EF2000. Bref, plein de bonnes raisons d’espérer que les ventes soient au rendez-vous, en plus de l’argument « si ça marche, on verra plus de devs tiers faire des terrains au lieu de juste des avions ».

Sinon la mission de police du ciel dans la vidéo, y’a que moi que ça choque que l’équipier rentre à la base et laisse son leader seul? Y’a un truc que j’ai pas suivi? Pour moi une mission telle c’est le lead sur l’interception et l’équipier en couverture 1-2km derrière. Si jamais t’as un mec taré avec son AK dans le Kodiak il peut descendre le rafale sur un coup de chance...

Édit: en vrac dans la newsletter l’OB d’août apportera pas mal de fonctionnalités au Viper, le GPS C430 est dispo sur le C101 (pourquoi ça sort pas sur le Huey un truc comme ça?), et c’est à peu près tout.

----------


## Flappie

FlyingIron (je les avais oublié ceux-là) donnent des nouvelles de leur A-7E Corsair II. https://flyingironsimulations.com/bl...sZMExy5JRXtc1I

Les systèmes sont en cours de dev, tandis que les artistes finissent le P-38 de XPlane 11. Donc pas beaucoup d'été Candy pour le moment.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Je me ne lasse pas de ces images 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P37i...nN70UeOLhbYPXU


Excellente cette vidéo !! Merci  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> FlyingIron (je les avais oublié ceux-là) donnent des nouvelles de leur A-7E Corsair II. https://flyingironsimulations.com/bl...sZMExy5JRXtc1I
> 
> Les systèmes sont en cours de dev, tandis que les artistes finissent le P-38 de XPlane 11. Donc pas beaucoup d'été Candy pour le moment.


C’est très chouette de lire leurs explications, on voit bien la montagne de boulot pour un module dcs. Je pense pas qu’on voit le A7 avant tard en 2021 du coup, mais c’est un beau projet! Quand tu vois le Kiowa qui vole déjà et semble complet mais nécessite d’après eux encore quelques mois de taf, entre les réglages et la QA avec Bell...

J’ai pris la carte Syrie aussi...

Edit : et le trailer est super classe. Ça tease un Apache depuis quelques temps, après le Hind peut-être. Je suis définitivement pour ce type d’helicos dans DCS, c’est un tel plaisir à voler en VR. Mais bon, je reste dans le camp du « finissez le Hornet et le Viper d’abord », mais je sais aussi que finir un module et ses systèmes n’implique pas les mêmes compétences que d’en modéliser un autre par exemple - donc ils peuvent avoir plusieurs modules en production en même temps, certains sur la 3D, d’autres sur les systèmes, le modèle de vol, l’armement...


Edit2: je serai curieux de voir la différence de terrain entre cette map et ce qu’on aura dans MSFS. Ce dernier a d’autres avantages visuels (nuages, lumières) mais la pour le coup Ugra a quand même l’air d’avoir créé quelque chose de très détaillé et fin. J’ai l’impression qu’on passe un cap visuellement par rapport même au Golfe persique.

----------


## war-p

Voilà, j’ai craqué aussi pour la Syrie/Liban/Turquie/Israel whatever  ::P:

----------


## SergeyevK

J’ai craqué aussi pour la carte Syria, reste à voir les perfs avec tous ces détails.

----------


## JanSolo

> C’est très chouette de lire leurs explications, on voit bien la montagne de boulot pour un module dcs. Je pense pas qu’on voit le A7 avant tard en 2021 du coup, mais c’est un beau projet! Quand tu vois le Kiowa qui vole déjà et semble complet mais nécessite d’après eux encore quelques mois de taf, entre les réglages et la QA avec Bell...
> 
> J’ai pris la carte Syrie aussi...
> 
> Edit : et le trailer est super classe. Ça tease un Apache depuis quelques temps, après le Hind peut-être. Je suis définitivement pour ce type d’helicos dans DCS, c’est un tel plaisir à voler en VR. Mais bon, je reste dans le camp du « finissez le Hornet et le Viper d’abord », mais je sais aussi que finir un module et ses systèmes n’implique pas les mêmes compétences que d’en modéliser un autre par exemple - donc ils peuvent avoir plusieurs modules en production en même temps, certains sur la 3D, d’autres sur les systèmes, le modèle de vol, l’armement...
> 
> 
> Edit2: je serai curieux de voir la différence de terrain entre cette map et ce qu’on aura dans MSFS. Ce dernier a d’autres avantages visuels (nuages, lumières) mais la pour le coup Ugra a quand même l’air d’avoir créé quelque chose de très détaillé et fin. J’ai l’impression qu’on passe un cap visuellement par rapport même au Golfe persique.


C'est le F15-E Strike Eagle qui apparait aussi non (vers 1:39)?
Je voudrais bien ce type d'avion avec l'Apache aussi.
F15-E, Kiowa et Apache, nostalgie des Jeux EA/Janes.

----------


## Qiou87

Razbam développe un F-15E, on peut rêver de le voir en 2021 je suppose. Plus probablement 2022.  Celui qu’on voit est le modèle IA déjà présent.

----------


## Brienne

Bonjour,
je suis un noob complet. Juste envie de faire quelques vols dans DCS avec ses 2 avions gratuits.
Est ce qu'il y a moyen de s'amuser sans faire une check list de 300 etapes avant de décoller ?
Cote joy, j'ai un Saitek X52.

Merci de vos retours.

----------


## davidmontpellier

Bonjour Brienne,

C'est possible: Va dans le menu "Instant Action" et choisit "Hot start from Batumi parking".

Autrement il y a des tutos comme celui ci pour démarrer l'avion: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzmOjeMCPt4

----------


## Flappie

Salut Brienne, tu peux t'amuser assez rapidement avec le Su-25T, qui est un avion d'attaque au sol. Le TF-51 est un peu dur à faire décoller (l'hélice a tendance à faire tourner l'avion dans son axe) et surtout il n'est pas armé. A toi de voir ce qui t'attire le plus.

Le TF-51 est moins "arcade". Il a donc une vraie procédure de démarrage, que tu peux zapper via CTRL gauche + Home (ou Windows + Home, je ne sais plus).

Le Su-25T se démarre presque tout seul :

Shift gauche + L pour allumer la batterie
Alt Gr + Home pour allumer lemoteir gauche
CTRL droite + Home pour allumer le moteur droit

Attends que les RPM des deux moteurs soient à 40%, ensuite tu peux rouler. Attention, l'inertie des moteurs est importante : ils mettent du temps à monter dans les tours. Attention aussi au frein, qui est peu puissant.

Une fois aligné sur la piste, il faut sortir un degré de volet (flaps) avec la touche F. Mets la pleine poussée, et tire sur le manche quand tu atteints les 280 km/h.

Une fois en l'air, rentre les trains avec la touche G. Tu peux rentrer les volets au-dessus de 400 km/h (touche F). Te voilà libre comme l'air dans une brique volante. Tu peux ensuite essayer de la poser, plein volets ouverts (CTRL + F out Shift + F ? Je ne sais plus).

Si ce pavé ne te fais pas peur, tu vas t'en sortir.  :;): 

Attention toutefois : je vois que tu n'as que 8 Go de RAM. Ça risque de ramer un poil. Tiens nous au jus.

----------


## Brienne

Merci de votre aide. Je vais donc faire un tour.

Flappie : Effectivement mon ordi fixe, en signature, est un peu âgé. J'ai acheté il y a peu un mobile Asus-tuf505dt-al218t 16 Go de RAM DDR4 2666 MHz et une meilleure CG.
Ca devrait aider^^
https://www.laptopspirit.fr/253587/a...-gtx-1650.html
_
PS : signature MAJ. Tjrs utile quand on a des questions tech sur son ordi._

----------


## war-p

> Salut Brienne, tu peux t'amuser assez rapidement avec le Su-25T, qui est un avion d'attaque au sol. Le TF-51 est un peu dur à faire décoller (l'hélice a tendance à faire tourner l'avion dans son axe) et surtout il n'est pas armé. A toi de voir ce qui t'attire le plus.
> 
> Le TF-51 est moins "arcade". Il a donc une vraie procédure de démarrage, que tu peux zapper via CTRL gauche + Home (ou Windows + Home, je ne sais plus).
> 
> Le Su-25T se démarre presque tout seul :
> 
> Shift gauche + L pour allumer la batterie
> Alt Gr + Home pour allumer lemoteir gauche
> CTRL droite + Home pour allumer le moteur droit
> ...


Je tien à dire que je n'ai que 8Go de ram et ça passe, une fois que tout est lancé, ça ne rame pas.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Intéressant, j'étais persuadé que 16 Go était un minimum, ne serait ce que pour le multijoueur. Content de l'apprendre.

----------


## Bacab

J'ai vu que le SA-5 était aussi dans le teaser. Depuis le temps qu'il est annoncé...
Plus que le SA-4 (qui lui n'a jamais été annoncé donc je vais l'attendre longtemps je pense) et il y aura enfin dans DCS la collection complète des "single digit" SAM.
Ça devrait me permettre de réaliser des scénarios 80' un peu plus réalistes.

----------


## war-p

> Intéressant, j'étais persuadé que 16 Go était un minimum, ne serait ce que pour le multijoueur. Content de l'apprendre.


C'est pas optimal, celà dit  ::P:  Faut être patient.

----------


## Qiou87

Tiens, on en a pas parlé depuis quelques temps. L'EF2000, le prochain über-jet de DCS (enfin, prochain, faut pas espérer qu'il sorte de suite quand même) sera bien équipé du IRIS-T. Espérons que ce soit bien ED qui développe le missile (comme annoncé récemment) et pas le dev. tiers pour éviter un autre super-missile qui surclasse un AIM-9X, comme le SD-10 avec l'AIM-120C. Ceci dit y'a de gros soupçons autour du support du Meteor sur ce module...

----------


## Brienne

C'est parti, à la bourrin.

https://imgur.com/a/lNZesLW



Atterrissage. Quelques essais pour trouver la vraie touche "W"
https://imgur.com/a/r5t2NRW

----------


## Bacab

Je trouve ça bien qu'ED reprenne le contrôle de l'armement. A défaut d'avoir des missiles plus réalistes ça devrait faciliter une certaine homogénéité.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je trouve ça bien qu'ED reprenne le contrôle de l'armement. A défaut d'avoir des missiles plus réalistes ça devrait faciliter une certaine homogénéité.


C'est une décision qui semble naître du AIM-54 du Tomcat (Heatblur) et du SD10 du JF-17 (Deka). Effectivement pour avoir quelqu'un chose d'homogène, sans parler d'équilibre car cela n'a pas vraiment de raison d'être dans DCS, il faut que ED prenne le lead sur l'armement. Tu peux pas avoir des missiles "ED" avec un hitrate à 60% et des missiles "tiers" qui auraient un hitrate de 99,5% par exemple, ou seraient immunisés contre les leurres...

Après moi j'attends qu'on annonce qu'ED bosse sur des MICA, ça voudrait dire certaines choses en terme de modules en développement...  ::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

> C'est parti, à la bourrin.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/lNZesLW
> https://imgur.com/a/lNZesLW
> 
> 
> Atterrissage. Quelques essais pour trouver la vraie touche "W"
> https://imgur.com/a/r5t2NRW


Impec' !
Je te confirme que les bindings sont tous en QWERTY dans le jeu.




> C'est une décision qui semble naître du AIM-54 du Tomcat (Heatblur) et du SD10 du JF-17 (Deka). Effectivement pour avoir quelqu'un chose d'homogène, sans parler d'équilibre car cela n'a pas vraiment de raison d'être dans DCS, il faut que ED prenne le lead sur l'armement. Tu peux pas avoir des missiles "ED" avec un hitrate à 60% et des missiles "tiers" qui auraient un hitrate de 99,5% par exemple, ou seraient immunisés contre les leurres...


Je pense que les gros problèmes ont commencé bien avant, avec le Viggen et ses deux armes exotiques : le missile planeur BK-90 et le missile radioguidé Rb-05. Heatblur en a chié pour les intégrer au multijoueur, et un problème demeure avec le Rb-05 : celui-ci explose si l'appareil qui l'a lancé est détruit, ce qui ne semble pas être le cas IRL.

----------


## Flappie

Au cas où, je mets ça là : https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=281151

BIGNEWY (CM du forum ED) a remarqué une baisse de perf importante depuis la dernière màj Windows (numéro "2004" - personellement je suis encore en "1909"  :Indeed: ). Il explique comment retrouver des perfs.

----------


## Qiou87

Merci, je vais tester ça. Hier soir sur une grosse mission c’était le calvaire, je sais pas si c’était lié à ça. D’habitude j’ai un bon 45 fps stable, la j’y étais pas du tout... en même temps c’était un truc de campagne dynamique (TF71) que je testais et y’avait beaucoup d’avions IA en l’air, plus beaucoup de missiles et bombes guidées.

Ça volera demain soir? J’en serai en Hornet à priori. Ça me gêne pas si on continue la mission au PG de conquête progressive des bases, sauf si nos chers créateurs ont mieux à proposer. Et faut qu’on soit au moins huit appareils je pense, 4 en CAP, 3 en CAS et un SEAD...

----------


## Flappie

> Merci, je vais tester ça. Hier soir sur une grosse mission c’était le calvaire, je sais pas si c’était lié à ça. D’habitude j’ai un bon 45 fois stable, la j’y étais pas du tout... en même temps c’était un truc de campagne dynamique (TF71) que je testais et y’avait beaucoup d’avions IA en l’air, plus beaucoup de missiles et bombes guidées.


Avant de faire quoi que ce soit, vérifie ta version de Windows (ça semble spécifique à la 2004).




> Ça volera demain soir? J’en serai en Hornet à priori. Ça me gêne pas si on continue la mission au PG de conquête progressive des bases, sauf si nos chers créateurs ont mieux à proposer. Et faut qu’on soit au moins huit appareils je pense, 4 en CAP, 3 en CAS et un SEAD...


Je serai là.  :;):  OK pour reprendre la dernière mission PG. Ah, euh... cette fois on pourra prendre des AIM-54*C* ?

----------


## davidmontpellier

Présent aussi demain soir en F18 SEAD/CAS

----------


## Qiou87

Je veux bien être équipier de quelqu'un (par ex. Ranger28) si y'a qu'un seul F-16C, pour faire de la CAP. Je m'en sors à peu près avec l'appareil mais j'ai besoin de progresser encore. Et j'espère que la mission permet l'auto-start car je ne maîtrise pas encore le cold start.

Sinon en F/A 18C multi-tâches selon le besoin.

----------


## Flappie

> Et j'espère que la mission permet l'auto-start car je ne maîtrise pas encore le cold start.


A ma connaissance, un serveur ne peut pas interdire l'auto-start car cela ne procure aucun avantage aux joueurs (les procédures auto sont généralement plus longues car elles comportent tout un tas de tests que les joueurs ont tendance à zapper).

----------


## Ranger 28

> Je veux bien être équipier de quelqu'un (par ex. Ranger28) si y'a qu'un seul F-16C, pour faire de la CAP. Je m'en sors à peu près avec l'appareil mais j'ai besoin de progresser encore. Et j'espère que la mission permet l'auto-start car je ne maîtrise pas encore le cold start.
> 
> Sinon en F/A 18C multi-tâches selon le besoin.


Malheureusement, je ne serais avec vous qu'en spectateur. L'amélioration aura été de courte durée, je passe sur le billard mercredi matin. Donc ni F-16 ni Awacs pour moi demain soir ni dans les jours/semaines à venir.

----------


## Flappie

Bon courage, on pensera à toi.

----------


## TuxFr78

Bon courage !

Pas certain d’être là demain. 
Je verrai au dernier moment et je prendrai ce qui traîne sur le tarmac  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Malheureusement, je ne serais avec vous qu'en spectateur. L'amélioration aura été de courte durée, je passe sur le billard mercredi matin. Donc ni F-16 ni Awacs pour moi demain soir ni dans les jours/semaines à venir.


Ah merde.  ::sad::  Courage!




> A ma connaissance, un serveur ne peut pas interdire l'auto-start car cela ne procure aucun avantage aux joueurs (les procédures auto sont généralement plus longues car elles comportent tout un tas de tests que les joueurs ont tendance à zapper).


Ok, bon à savoir. Oui c'est long mais je préfère me focaliser sur la prise en main en vol d'abord, puis la navigation, auto-pilote, et ensuite l'A-A (parce que c'est rigolo). Ensuite je regarde un peu plus les détails type démarrage. Dans ma "to-learn list" je viens de passer l'étape A/P, reste le TACAN/ILS et ensuite j'attaque le cold start. 

La dernière fois (donc y'a deux semaines), le serveur permettait d'afficher les petites étiquettes (les chevrons pour les appareils), ce qui me facilite grandement la visibilité en VR. Ça m'a pas empêché de me faire exploser par un appareil qui était en dessous de moi lors du premier merge, mais ça facilitait quand même un peu la vie. Si ça ne dérange personne, j'adorerai que cela reste de-facto possible. En VR on a une visibilité franchement moins bonne qu'en écran plat, laquelle est déjà franchement inférieure à la réalité (c'est Até qui le dit, et d'autres comme C.W. Lemoine, bref de vrais pilotes de chasse). Ces petits chevrons aident grandement pour que ça reste plaisant.

----------


## noryac

le binding en qwerty !!!!
Je comprend pourquoi le frein ne marchait pas. Pour activer la radio c'est * et pas / celui la j'ai mis longtemps à le trouver.

Sinon apres 2 soirees en M2000 j'ai finalisé une check liste et un decolage "propre" sans aide exterieur ni support
Bon j'adore la check list, je vais m'en imprimer en version papier je pense en trouver sur le net.

J'avais toujours l'alarme DECOL mais elle a disparue une fois que j'ai décollé, normal ?

Je n'ai aucune maitrise du radar et de la radio pour l'instant. Je vais potasser un peu maintenant les fonctions et utilité de chaque bouton dans le manuel.

J'ai une question. au decolage je trouve que le mirage bouge pas mal. 
J'ai toujours le train avant débloqué en direction est ce lié ?

----------


## Qiou87

DECOL = tu dois effectuer 2 tests (les commandes de vol "CDVE" et le pilote automatique "PA") sur la banquette gauche, au niveau du coude. Tu actives le test, tu attends que le voyant passe au vert, idem le 2e. Quand tu as fait ça "DECOL" s'éteint. Ce n'est pas vraiment grave de l'oublier ceci dit, mais c'est dans la procédure du vrai appareil. 

Tiens issue du guide de Chuck, p.51:


Tu dois désactiver la dirigeabilité de la roue avant lors du décollage. Je sais qu'en F-16C je fais en général ça autour de 70kts ; en gros de 0-70 tu le laisses car tu n'as pas assez de vitesse pour que le palonnier soit efficace pour contrer un vent latéral par exemple. A partir de 70kts tu la coupes car tu vas te servir uniquement du palonnier (tu as désormais suffisamment d'air qui circule sur ton gouvernail). Après ça aide d'introduire une courbe non-linéaire dans ta commande de palonnier (Options de commandes - commandes d'axe - trouver l'axe du palonnier, appuyer en bas sur "Options de l'axe"). Je sais que je mets en général +30 de courbure (et une petite zone morte car j'en ai malheureusement). Ca permet d'avoir une correction plus fine au début de la course de ton palonnier, pour éviter de te balader de droite à gauche sur la piste (voire de retourner ton appareil quand c'est un F-16  ::lol:: ).

----------


## Flappie

Qiou et partizan avaient parlé de la signification du voyant DECOL en avril dernier ici-même. Il manque quelques étapes à ta check-list.  :;): 

Le blocage du train sert précisément pour les phases de décollage.

EDIT: ahah, cette fois c'est moi qui suis grillé par Qiou.

----------


## noryac

edit : oui au ça va on a le droit de radoter de temps en temps.
Désolé aussi pour les fautes c'est terrible quand je suis sur mon téléphone.

----------


## Flappie

:^_^: 
_"- Debout les campeurs et haut les coeurs, n'oubliez pas vos bottes parce que ça caille aujourd'hui.Ça caille tous les jours par ici, on n'est pas à Miami..."_

----------


## sentepu

Présent demain soir M2K/SU-25

----------


## noryac

Merci pour vos réponses.
J'ai pourtant fait ces tests mais je n'avais pas refait le lien avec le voyant. Lors de certains essais j'ai du l'oublier.

Lors du démarrage j'ai qu'un écran sur le PC alors la procédure est sur mon téléphone ce qui est loin d'être pratique.
J'ai fait les dernières de mémoire... Bref faut que je m'imprime ça.

----------


## Flappie

Sache que tu peux utiliser le kneeboard du jeu (accessible via ShiftDroit + K) pour y ajouter tes propres procédures (sous forme d'images), ou même des procédures déjà toutes faites, comme celles-ci :

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/2834767/
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/2201203/

Pour ce faire :

1. Créer un répertoire "Kneeboard" sous C:\Users\ton_nom\DCS\
2. Y copier les images souhaitées.

----------


## Tophe33

Salut les canards, pas présent ce soir.

@Ranger_28 bon courage !

----------


## FROGGY

Hello!
Pour ne pas changer, je serai présent en A-10C ou F-18 (CAS/SEAD), selon les besoins.

Voire... en mirage 2000C ::ninja::

----------


## Lokournan

> Malheureusement, je ne serais avec vous qu'en spectateur. L'amélioration aura été de courte durée, je passe sur le billard mercredi matin. Donc ni F-16 ni Awacs pour moi demain soir ni dans les jours/semaines à venir.


Bon courage Ranger.
Moi je pense pas ce soir je prend tôt demain. Bon vol à tous.

----------


## Flappie

Une bien belle soirée en duo avec Dusty finie en beauté : on perd le moteur gauche et toute une partie de l'avionique (radar, écran TID, compas, hydraulique...) alors qu'on est en territoire ennemi. Dusty parvient à nous ramener à Senaki en radada pour éviter le feu ennemi des colonnes que nous dépassons alors qu'elles foncent sur notre base. Dusty se rappelle comment sortir les trains sans hydraulique, et nous pose comme une fleur. Evidemment, plus d'hydro donc plus de freins, et... bah on s'est posés comme une fleur, quoi.

----------


## ze_droopy

> bah on s'est posés comme sur une fleur, quoi.


  ::happy2:: 
Chouette soirée! Plutot efficace en CAP, même si j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un trou à un moment, même supersonique on n'est pas arrivé à temps.
Sur les autres, Flappie à lâché l'équivalent du PIB du Tajikistan en Phoenix  ::lol::

----------


## Qiou87

J’ai pas le souvenir d’une soirée récente où on aura eu autant de boulot en CAP.  ::o: 

C’était top. J’ai quand même réussi à être Winchester en Hornet avec encore 6,000 de pétrole en tirant pourtant qu’une fois sur chaque bandit. C’était chaud! Mais vraiment cool, d’autant que les combats avaient pas mal lieu au dessus des montagnes. Merci à tout ceux qui étaient là.

----------


## TuxFr78

> J’ai pas le souvenir d’une soirée récente où on aura eu autant de boulot en CAP. 
> 
> C’était top. J’ai quand même réussi à être Winchester en Hornet avec encore 6,000 de pétrole en tirant pourtant qu’une fois sur chaque bandit. C’était chaud! Mais vraiment cool, d’autant que les combats avaient pas mal lieu au dessus des montagnes. Merci à tout ceux qui étaient là.


C'est vrai qu'il y a de quoi faire !
Dommage de ne pas avoir pu rester mais mon PC a décidé de redémarrer d'un seul coup
Je sens que je vais passer ma journée à chercher l'origine du problème  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

Aïe ! Commence par l'observateur d'évènements. Il me sert rarement mais on ne sait jamais...

----------


## TuxFr78

> Aïe ! Commence par l'observateur d'évènements. Il me sert rarement mais on ne sait jamais...


malheureusement il y a rien dedans 
j'ai eu droit à un reboot comme s'il y avait eu une coupure de courant : le PC s'éteint d'un coup et redémarre directement 
J'ai juste les traces du boot

----------


## Sigps220

> malheureusement il y a rien dedans 
> j'ai eu droit à un reboot comme s'il y avait eu une coupure de courant : le PC s'éteint d'un coup et redémarre directement 
> J'ai juste les traces du boot


Ca peut aussi ressembler à un coup de chaud, où le PC coupe (et rédemarre) car la température atteint une valeur trop importante (souvent GPU ou CPU). Avec les chaleurs actuelle c'est possible, surtout si ton PC a du mal à refroidir (trop de poussières par exemple).

----------


## Flappie

Oui, un coup d'aspi ne fait pas de mal. J'ai eu le cas ce weekend sur un vieux bousin sous Linux. Un coup d'aspi sur la carte mère, la RAM et dans le ventirad du CPU, et il est reparti.

----------


## Zega

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVz-Z4FWFDI
Très intéressant  :Bave:

----------


## Ranger 28

Très sympa la soirée d'hier....

Bon, j'avoue. La CAP adverse n'a pas décidée toute seule de se rassembler pour vous tomber dessus. J'y suis un peu pour quelque chose... ::siffle:: 
Heureusement que l'IA des avions est complètement nulle. La plus grande partie est arrivée sur vous et s'est contentée de faire des ronds dans le ciel. A un moment Sen avait 6 bandits autour de lui, aucun n'a tiré. Même pas drôle...
Par contre, à 15 minutes près, vous perdiez Senaki et Kobuleti  ::ninja:: 
Pour la prochaine, je révise le fonctionnement des SAM dans CA histoire de pimenter encore un peu.  ::trollface:: 

A la prochaine !

----------


## TuxFr78

> Oui, un coup d'aspi ne fait pas de mal. J'ai eu le cas ce weekend sur un vieux bousin sous Linux. Un coup d'aspi sur la carte mère, la RAM et dans le ventirad du CPU, et il est reparti.


Tout était déjà propre sauf l'alimentation que je n'avais jamais eu le courage de démonter 
Faut que je teste maintenant
Ca me donnera une excuse pour enfin voler en F-16  ::siffle::

----------


## Qiou87

> Très sympa la soirée d'hier....
> 
> Bon, j'avoue. La CAP adverse n'a pas décidée toute seule de se rassembler pour vous tomber dessus. J'y suis un peu pour quelque chose...
> Heureusement que l'IA des avions est complètement nulle. La plus grande partie est arrivée sur vous et s'est contentée de faire des ronds dans le ciel. A un moment Sen avait 6 bandits autour de lui, aucun n'a tiré. Même pas drôle...
> Par contre, à 15 minutes près, vous perdiez Senaki et Kobuleti 
> Pour la prochaine, je révise le fonctionnement des SAM dans CA histoire de pimenter encore un peu. 
> 
> A la prochaine !


Ah ah. Bah finalement c'était pas mal que tu sois là.  ::):  Mais ouais, les IA sont nazes. Objectivement pouvoir abattre 10 appareils sans se faire abattre, en étant au maximum 2 sur zone, c'est assez abusé. J'ai même pu retourner sur deux Mig-23 (je crois) qui m'arrivaient dessus pour les finir au Fox2 - avec une belle frayeur quand j'ai décroché à 1000pieds du sol entre les montagnes quand même. Ils étaient deux, ils n'ont tiré qu'un Fox2 au merge (que j'ai évité en me cachant derrière une montagne), bref pas très bons les types.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai toujours pas compris ce qui se passe avec les IA de cette mission. J'en avais parlé avec son créateur mais celui-ci semblait dire que ça fonctionnait bien de son côté...

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: - 50% sur pratiquement tous les produits du store grâce à des codes promo dispo sur le site officielle en vous connectant avec vos identifiants: 



Les codes sont valables jusqu'au 10 août 2020 à 23 h 59, heure du Pacifique.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVz-Z4FWFDI
> Très intéressant


Il a fait la même en anglais avec un autre youtuber: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgDZ4BLk0Pw

----------


## noryac

Apres 1 petite semaine de jeu je prend toujours autant de plaisir à apprendre (M2000 sur DCS).
Merci à tous les guides, vidéos et autres aides indispensable.
La courbe de progression est très satisfaisante. Je mixe entre des sessions "fun" : check list, atterrissage, gunfight ( ::blink:: ) et des sessions de pure apprentissage en me consacrant sur des modules (hud, radio, radar....)
Bref je prend ça comme des mécaniques de jeu à comprendre et maitriser sauf que là il y'en a des dizaines.
Mon seul regret est de pas mal bosser et je fatigue un peu en fin de journée pour me mettre à fond dans l'apprentissage, ça demande quand même pas mal d'attention.

Ah ce jour je pense encore ne rien maîtriser, j'arrive à faire le démarrage à froid, le décollage et l'atterrisage mais rien n'est très propre et je n'utilise pas tous les radars et liaisons radio.
Je me rend compte aussi du travail à accomplir pour arriver à maitriser les gunfight. Mais ça sera après avoir maitriser tout le reste et avoir un simili track IR.

Et puis quand j'en serais là je pourrais changer d'avion.... En terme de profondeur de gameplay on attend des records.

J'ai des soucis de configuration avec le logiciel de saitek sur le X52, je suis arrivé à jouer hier avec ma config mais plus aujourd'hui  ::'(:  il y a encore du travail.
Pour les soirées du mardi je ne pense pas encore être prêt alors je vous souhaite bon vol.

----------


## ze_droopy

> j'arrive à faire le démarrage à froid, le décollage et l'atterrisage mais rien n'est très propre et je n'utilise pas tous les radars et liaisons radio.


Tu es prêt pour les mardis ! 
Plus sérieusement, il y a des soirs, mardi compris, ou plusieurs d'entre nous peuvent t'aider en formation accélérée.

----------


## Ranger 28

Tiens, un truc rigolo...
Je passe sur la page d'accueil de Flight sim, je clique sur pre-order et là il me propose de passer sur la page française et je me trouve avec une pré commande à 69.99€. Je me dis bizarre, j'ai cru voir en fond un autre chiffre avant de changer de page...
Donc, je recommence mais cette fois ci je reste sur la page US. Et ben j'avais pas rêvé : 59.99$

Bug ou foutage de gueule ?...

----------


## Flappie

C'est pire que les prix Steam !  ::XD:: 
Ils comptent peut-être sur l'effet cocorico vu que c'est Asobo qui développe ?

----------


## Bopnc

> Tiens, un truc rigolo...
> Je passe sur la page d'accueil de Flight sim, je clique sur pre-order et là il me propose de passer sur la page française et je me trouve avec une pré commande à 69.99€. Je me dis bizarre, j'ai cru voir en fond un autre chiffre avant de changer de page...
> Donc, je recommence mais cette fois ci je reste sur la page US. Et ben j'avais pas rêvé : 59.99$
> 
> Bug ou foutage de gueule ?...


La page américaine va pas te coller le prix TTC à la dernière étape après t'avoir collé le prix HT tout le long ?

----------


## war-p

C'est possible ça, aux US, le prix est HT.

----------


## sentepu

update de la stable \o/ -> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...e/2.5.6.52437/

----------


## ze_droopy

> update de la stable \o/ -> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...e/2.5.6.52437/


Pas mal de bonnes choses... Même si j'attends toujours qu'ils règlent l'EW en multi.
- Possibilité d'ajouter des unités neutres, ça peut ouvrir des portes en mission design (même si on trouvait des solutions alternatives)
- Le Arleigh Burke en L16 C2, ça sera plus proche de la réalité. Je kiffe, mais c'est cosmétique pour beaucoup.
- un petit pas vers le radar A/G.

----------


## Flappie

> Pas mal de bonnes choses... Même si j'attends toujours qu'ils règlent l'EW en multi.


Je cite BIGNEWY (13 juillet 2020) :




> It is not a simple problem and will require a rework of some code, I will ask for a progress update.

----------


## Qiou87

Je suis curieux sur la nouvelle campagne dispo pour le Hornet. J’ai bien aimé Serpents Head 1, qui est gratuite mais bien faite. Ça se tente, peut-être au retour des vacances... d’ici là j’ai entamé celle des Balkans en Viper, ça m’aide à automatiser certaines choses avec cet appareil avant de le prendre en soirée canards. J’adore l’autopilote déjà, meilleur que celui du Hornet et très reposant.

En tout cas c’est bien de pas devoir attendre 8 mois entre deux updates. J’ai l’impression que c’est l’avant-dernière OB qu’ils passent en stable, ou c’est celle du 17/07?

Edit: ED demande aux joueurs de prioriser leurs souhaits pour le développement du Viper. A noter qu’apparemment une grosse fournée arrive sur cet appareil dans l’OB d’août.

----------


## Flappie

> En tout cas c’est bien de pas devoir attendre 8 mois entre deux updates. J’ai l’impression que c’est l’avant-dernière OB qu’ils passent en stable, ou c’est celle du 17/07?


 Non, c'est la toute dernière, comme d'hab. On va pouvoir jouer avec les inconditionnels de la beta pendant quelques jours.

----------


## jeanba

> *IL-2 Great Battles*: - 50% sur pratiquement tous les produits du store grâce à des codes promo dispo sur le site officielle en vous connectant avec vos identifiants: 
> 
> https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...ea&oe=5F3FBD92
> 
> Les codes sont valables jusqu'au 10 août 2020 à 23 h 59, heure du Pacifique.


Sachant que els produits les plsu anciens (BOS, BOM ...) sont sovent à -75% ...

----------


## Flappie

ED vient de publier un mémo qui explique comment ils codent les modèles de vol des aéronefs et des missiles. Ça a l'air assez sympa à lire.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Non, c'est la toute dernière, comme d'hab. On va pouvoir jouer avec les inconditionnels de la beta pendant quelques jours.


Ils sont à une OB par mois, donc la prochaine sera mi août. Ils expliquent qu’ils ont rallongé parce que ça râle trop, donc ils font plus de QA et se tiennent à un rythme régulier d’update. Une bonne nouvelle je pense.

----------


## Flappie

Pas toujours : une semaine sépare les deux dernières updates de la beta. Ils ont juste globalement ralenti le rythme. Oui, c'est une très bonne nouvelle.

----------


## ze_droopy

Mardi prochain, ce sera la revanche des iraniens, toujours par nuit claire.
Il y aura de tout, aux chiottes la cohérence!

----------


## Flappie

Chouette, une nouvelle mission ! J'y serai !  :Cigare:

----------


## Qiou87

Au top je me disais justement qu’on devrait voler de nuit. J’en serai avec grand plaisir, avant 2 semaines sans ordi début août.

----------


## Colargol

> *IL-2 Great Battles*: - 50% sur pratiquement tous les produits du store grâce à des codes promo dispo sur le site officielle en vous connectant avec vos identifiants: 
> 
> https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...ea&oe=5F3FBD92
> 
> Les codes sont valables jusqu'au 10 août 2020 à 23 h 59, heure du Pacifique.


Je vois pas où sont les codes ...
Sinon je viens de me mettre a il2 , ya des campagnes faites par la communauté ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je devrai aussi pouvoir être là !

----------


## JanSolo

> Je vois pas où sont les codes ...
> Sinon je viens de me mettre a il2 , ya des campagnes faites par la communauté ?


Tu vas dans ton Profile sur le site d'IL2 et ensuite dans Promo Codes.
Ils seront listés à cet endroit et tu pourras les appliquer à tes achats.

----------


## Jimjim13

Dispo en F14 Rio si Dusty veut faire le pilote sinon en F-18  ::P:

----------


## Olis

Bon j'ai craqué pour une RTX 2070 super (et son alim qui va bien), je vous dirai ce que ça vaut quand elle sera arrivée et montée

----------


## Ranger 28

Je devrais être en état de vous guider ou de vous faire des misères mardi soir. Au choix de L'éditeur de la mission

----------


## davidmontpellier

Je serai présent mardi soir en F18 SEAD/CAS

----------


## Ranger 28

Pour info, ceux qui sont sur Bordeaux.

Demain à Mérignac, livraison de 6 Rafales Indiens. Départ à 8h en piste 05 accompagnés d'un C-17. Pour les photos, se placer côté chemin de l'Argonne.

----------


## pollux 18

> Je vois pas où sont les codes ...
> Sinon je viens de me mettre a il2 , ya des campagnes faites par la communauté ?


Les codes sont dans ton profil IL-2 du site officiel.
Pour les campagnes voir cette liste non exhaustive: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=196227

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello les gens ! 1er décollage et démarrage à froid pour le F-16 ! (Oui, dans cet ordre, j'fais ske veux d'abord !)

Par contre, avec mon warthog, je n'arrive pas à enclencher la postcomb. J'imagine qu'il faut régler dans les axes pour tuner ça ? Une idée ?  ::): 

Danke !

----------


## Flappie

> Pour info, ceux qui sont sur Bordeaux.
> 
> Demain à Mérignac, livraison de 6 Rafales Indiens. Départ à 8h en piste 05 accompagnés d'un C-17. Pour les photos, se placer côté chemin de l'Argonne.


 :Bave:  papagueff, c'est ton coin ça, non ? On veut des photos !

----------


## Ranger 28

> Hello les gens ! 1er décollage et démarrage à froid pour le F-16 ! (Oui, dans cet ordre, j'fais ske veux d'abord !)
> 
> Par contre, avec mon warthog, je n'arrive pas à enclencher la postcomb. J'imagine qu'il faut régler dans les axes pour tuner ça ? Une idée ? 
> 
> Danke !


Perso, je suis en warthog aussi, et j'ai juste attribué les axes sur le throttle. Tu n'aurais pas mis en place la pièce qui sert de butée pour la PC ? Sinon, je vois pas.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Perso, je suis en warthog aussi, et j'ai juste attribué les axes sur le throttle. Tu n'aurais pas mis en place la pièce qui sert de butée pour la PC ? Sinon, je vois pas.


Je viens de trouver ! Dans les options spéciales, j'avais mis (y a un moment) l'option "afterburner detent" sur "toujours ON". Sauf qu'il faut laisser par défaut sur "Off". Et là, magie, ça marche. J'avais eu le même problème avec le F18.

Très sympa le F-16 en vol en tout cas. Pas très compliqué à démarrer et faire décoller. Va falloir que je m'entraîne pour les systèmes d'arme par contre  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Je viens de trouver ! Dans les options spéciales, j'avais mis (y a un moment) l'option "afterburner detent" sur "toujours ON". Sauf qu'il faut laisser par défaut sur "Off". Et là, magie, ça marche. J'avais eu le même problème avec le F18.
> 
> Très sympa le F-16 en vol en tout cas. Pas très compliqué à démarrer et faire décoller. Va falloir que je m'entraîne pour les systèmes d'arme par contre


Tu vas voir, super intuitif si tu voles déjà d'autres appareils OTAN/US. Me manque plus que les armements guidés mais j'attends surtout impatiemment les HARM (je crois que c'est pour bientôt), le F-16 étant une plateforme réputée pour le SEAD.

Je sais pas quel appareil je prends mardi soir d'ailleurs, ça dépendra de la mission et de ce dont on aura besoin. Si y'a quelqu'un en Viper je pourrai l'accompagner éventuellement, sinon l'habituel Hornet.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Jme tâte pour prendre le Viper Mardi. Ca peut être marrant, mais à part 1 ou 2 décollage, j'aurai pas plus d'XP dessus (ah si, j'ai mitraillé quelques cibles au sol avant de me viander comme un con).

Sinon je viendrai en A-10C  ::):

----------


## Bacab

C'est le HTS en SEAD qui est assez génial sur F-16 et qui fait de lui une excellente plate-forme pour cette mission.

----------


## Qiou87

> Jme tâte pour prendre le Viper Mardi. Ca peut être marrant, mais à part 1 ou 2 décollage, j'aurai pas plus d'XP dessus (ah si, j'ai mitraillé quelques cibles au sol avant de me viander comme un con).
> 
> Sinon je viendrai en A-10C


A toi de voir, si t'es chaud on peut voler ensemble. J'ai pas énormément d'XP avec, mais quand même un peu plus que toi.  ::P:  Suffisamment pour faire de la CAP disons.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Go F-16 alors. Je viens de m'auto-valider en MK82 CCIP. J'essayerai de lire le guide de check sur l'A/A avant mardi soir.

----------


## Tophe33

> Pour info, ceux qui sont sur Bordeaux.
> 
> Demain à Mérignac, livraison de 6 Rafales Indiens. Départ à 8h en piste 05 accompagnés d'un C-17. Pour les photos, se placer côté chemin de l'Argonne.


Arghhh, j'habite juste à côté, mais je serai déjà au taf et je ne pourrai pas en profiter  ::(:

----------


## ze_droopy

Mission: *Revanche!*  :Coco: 

Mission Anti-surface:
F-18 et Viggen
=> Une FFG appartenant au Carrier Strike Group américain a été contrainte de rester en escale technique une journée de plus, alors que le CSG a quitté le détroit dans la journée.
Détruisez-là avant qu'elle ne sorte du détroit à son tour.

Mission CAS/SEAD:
A-10C, F-18, F-14, (F-5)
=> Détruisez toute présence ennemie sur Queshm, en priorité sur l'aéroport que nous devons reconquérir. Anéantissez la tête de pont des américains.

Mission CAS HLO:
UH-1, Mi-8
=> Débusquez l'escouade d'infanterie de reconnaissance et anéantissez les.

Mission CAP:
F-16, M-2000C, F-14, (Mig-21)
=> Identifiez et détruisez les aéronefs militaires de transport américains qui tenteront de se mélanger au trafic civil pour venir ravitailler leur milice impérialiste sur notre territoire. (Contrôleur Humain, LotATC en Réaliste)
=> Protégez tous nos assets dans la zone de théatre. Les strikes des impérialistes et de leurs alliés continuent, mais nous ne nous laisseront pas submerger!

 

Briefing/Préparation de mission
(kmz: Google Earth, xml: Tacview, cf: CombatFlite)

----------


## Flappie

Tu as sorti le grand jeu !  :Perfect: 

Dispo en Viggen, RIO F-14 (CAS ou CAP) ou Mi-8.

----------


## Ranger 28

Bon, ben moi mardi j'ai aqua poney... Lilian tu t'occupe de l'awacs hein !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Bon, ben moi mardi j'ai aqua poney... Lilian tu t'occupe de l'awacs hein !


Ce refus d'obstacle... Ça ne t'honore pas!  ::siffle::

----------


## TuxFr78

Je suis dégoûté ... pas dispo demain soir  ::(:

----------


## Ranger 28

> Ce refus d'obstacle... Ça ne t'honore pas!


De suite... Non mais j'ai une tête de samouraï moi ou bien ?..  ::ninja:: 

C'est surtout qu'il faut qu'il se forme notre jeune contrôleur. Ca va être son boulot à lui. Moi je fais ça en touriste... Et puis s'il arrive à gérer notre bande de félés, il peuvent le diplômer et le coller au boulot de suite. Tu crois pas ?  ::trollface:: 

Nan, mais évidement que j'y serai. Et puis de toute façon, je peux bien souffrir un peu sur vos missions vu celles que je vous prépare  ::siffle::

----------


## sentepu

Présent M2K

----------


## Flappie

Petit détail pour demain : n'oubliez pas de mettre votre DCS "stable" à jour (2.5.6.52437).

----------


## Qiou87

Donc Qiou87 en F16 CAP pour accompagner Mirabelle. J’espère qu’on a assez de CAS sur Queshm, sinon au pire je peux prendre un Hornet pour ça. Mais bon je préfère le stress d’avoir un seul moteur, j’ai plus de chance de réussir à le cramer. Si y’en a un autre c’est trop « safe »...  ::lol:: 

Très joli brief en tout cas! Et on va jouer les rouges, ça c’est nouveau...

----------


## war-p

> Petit détail pour demain : n'oubliez pas de mettre votre DCS "stable" à jour (2.5.6.52437).


D'ailleurs c'est assez chouette maintenant le fonctionnement du pod sur le F18 vu qu'il peut être asservi au wpt! Par contre le radar ag faut bien ramer mon pc...

----------


## sentepu

Le serveur est up pour ceux qui veulent tester avant 21h. ATTENTION CHANGEMENT DE MDP ! venez sur TS pour le découvrir dans mon pseudo. 
(semblerait que la maj as delete la sauvegarde de mdp serveur donc j'en ai profité pour mettre un MDP plus simple :D )

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je tâcherai de venir plus tôt pour m'entraîner avec le F-16, merci Sen  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

Mérignac lundi 27/07/2020

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ramis-...n/photostream/




Oui, les insignes sont tricolores, mais aux couleurs indiennes (je précise car d'autres se sont fait avoir)

----------


## Flappie

> Oui, les insignes sont tricolores, mais aux couleurs indiennes (je précise car d'autres se sont fait avoir)


Effectivement, il ne vaudrait mieux pas qu'on se mette sur la tronche avec les indiens, on risquerait le blue on blue en dogfight.  ::o: 
Merci pour les photos !!

----------


## Loloborgo

Présent ce soir ^^ 

En Viper si possible!  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ca fait un moment que j'ai pas joué, donc je sais pas si c'est récent, mais mise à jour de SRS.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, il faut un SRS en v1.9.x pour rejoindre le serveur de Sen.

----------


## Loloborgo

Mission très sympa, merci Dusty!!

8 cibles descendues pour ma part, grâce aux vecteurs de l'ami Ranger  :;):  Merci à toi!

A refaire dans le camps de la CAS, ou alors ça sera l'occase de tester les nouveautés du 18 comme le l'AGM-154 ou le Harpoon!

Pas de soucis de mon côté avec la dernière mise à jour de DCS, je crois qu'on tient le bon bout!!  :^_^:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Waye, super mission et super soirée ! Je suis sûr à 100% d'avoir dégommé 1 appareil adverse et 2
1 hélico (J'aurai pu lui balancer l'AIM-C à la main par la verrière dans le rotor tellement il étais proche), et je pense avoir shooté un autre avion  et un autre hélico.

De vraies saloperies ces hélicos, ils ont évité tous mes missiles IR (c'était classe de voir les flares de nuit !!,).

Merci Dusty pour la mission ! Et Ranger pour le contrôle aérien ! Sans ça, effectivement, compliqué d'être efficace en CAP ! Bon..... une fois sur 2 j'oubliais le cap ou la distance après l'avoir confirmé, mais spa grave :-D

C'était sympa pour ma toute 1ère mission CAP  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Hello les canards, après quelques années d'hibernation (et 2 gamins en bas âge) je reprends peu à  peu la simu. J'ai assez vite retrouvé mes marques sur il2 box vu le nombre d'heures passées à l'époque sur 1946 et cod. Cependant j'ai récupére un compte dcs car l'envie de tripoter du jet me titille. Sur ce compte j'ai du f18 et du m2kc. Du coup ma question : lequel de ces 2 joujoux me conseilleriez vous pour debuter? Je dois vraiment tout reprendre à la base car je pige que dalle aux acronymes employés sur les vols modernes, ya des tutos pas trop décourageants qui trainent? Merci d'avance ! Je suis encore loiiiiiin de pouvoir vous rejoindre mais je vais y travailler !

----------


## Sigps220

Question récurrente et qui va faire couler beaucoup d'encre. On devrait d'ailleurs la mettre dans l'OP ou dans notre wiki. 

Le Mirage est moins polyvalent c'est avant tout un chasseur léger/moyen qui peut faire également un peu de support au sol. 
- Avantage c'est globalement plus simple car les systèmes sont moins nombreux
- Inconvénient c'est quand même plus limité, d'autant que la chasse n'est pas le point fort de DCS

Le Hornet est plus polyvalent, tu peux faire de la chasse et du bombardement / soutien au sol. 
- Avantage c'est plus polyvalent, tu peux même faire des opérations sur porte avion
- Inconvénient il y a plus de système à maitriser donc pour maîtriser complétement l'appareil cela prend plus de temps

Dans les deux cas, les systèmes sont globalement assez ergonomique, le Hornet l'étant plus que le Mirage. En Hornet le démarrage prend 3 min, et ne nécessite pas d'actionner 50 interrupteurs (coucou le Mig 21). 

Cela dépend vraiment du temps que tu es prêt à "investir" dans DCS. Le Hornet te permet de faire plus de choses, de la chasse, du soutien au sol (CAS), du bombardement d'interdiction, de l'anti-radar. Mais réaliser toutes ces opérations nécessite de maîtriser différents systèmes d'armes, le radar Air-Air, le pod de désignation, les subtilités des différentes munitions. 

Le Mirage est plus simple, grosso modo, tu n'as que le radar Air-Air à maîtriser. Si tu viens de Il2, le bombardement te semblera beaucoup plus simple.

Pour les deux appareils tu as d'excellent tuto en PDF via les Guides de Chuck (en anglais, mais très imagé donc pas besoins d'être bilingue). Sur le Hornet tu as également les vidéos tuto minutes de Empnicolas (un exemple) :

----------


## Qiou87

Super mission et belle soirée en effet! C'est chouette le vol de nuit.  ::):  J'ai juste failli me manger la mer (j'ai fini à 500ft je crois) sur le merge avec les Eagles. C'était d'ailleurs sacrément stressant, j'étais en virage à fond en limite de voile noir, heureusement que ça tourne bien ce machin... Soirée calme pour ma part, 2 cibles abattues (la semaine dernière j'étais à 14 selon Tacview). Une très belle fin de soirée à m'entraîner à tenir l'aile de *Lilian* avec *Sen*.




> Merci Dusty pour la mission ! Et Ranger pour le contrôle aérien ! Sans ça, effectivement, compliqué d'être efficace en CAP ! Bon..... une fois sur 2 j'oubliais le cap ou la distance après l'avoir confirmé, mais spa grave :-D


Pour ça le Viper peut t'aider. Au pilote auto en ALT HOLD et HDG SEL, tu sélectionnes immédiatement le cap indiqué par l'AWACS sur le HSI que tu as devant toi, ton avion va y aller tout seul (même principe que dans le Mirage). A partir de là y'a plus qu'à se concentrer sur la distance et l'altitude du but. Il est très reposant ce pilote auto d'ailleurs, mais faut bien penser à le couper - contrairement au Hornet qui le désactive en cas d'action forte sur le manche, c'est pas le cas sur le Viper si tu as HDG SEL enclenché.

@*Sigps*: globalement d'accord avec ce que tu dis, mais j'irai pas jusqu'à dire que le Hornet est plus ergonomique. Disons qu'il est sympa quand tu le maîtrises, extrêmement compétent et polyvalent, mais le temps d'apprentissage est très long. Le Mirage est plus simple, il a une excellente campagne solo pour se faire la main. Comme en plus il y en a toujours 2 ou 3 en soirée canard, c'est une bonne idée de commencer par là pour pas se dégoûter je trouve.
A y réfléchir, je me demande si le jet moderne le plus facile pour débuter DCS c'est pas le Viper. Il a certains trucs faciles comme le Hornet (démarrage simple), mais globalement les performances de vol du Mirage (un poil plus lent quand même, on l'a vu hier avec Lilian). Bien plus agréable à voler que le Hornet. En l'état actuel il manque pas mal de choses dessus qui le rendent de facto plus "simple". Mais il dispose lui aussi d'un pilote auto complet, à la différence du Hornet, qui permet de ne pratiquement pas toucher le manche sur une mission et de se concentrer sur l'emploi de l'armement par exemple. Et à la différence du Mirage, il est Fox-3 et quand on en a marre des bombes non-guidées en CCIP y'a un TPOD.

----------


## war-p

J'ajouterai que le mirage est bien plus ergonomique que le F18  ::P:  Sinon ça fait plaisir de te revoir setzer!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci pour le tip Qiou ! J'ai pas du tout utilisé le pilote auto encore. Maintenant que je commence à l'avoir un peu en main, je vais pouvoir regarder un peu plus les systèmes  ::):  Genre changer d'ID sur la L16 aussi tiens...

----------


## Sigps220

L'ergonomie du Hornet et du Mirage c'est très personnel. Personnel je suis comme Qiou, je préfère l'ergonomie du Hornet où tout se fait au niveau des MFD (petit écran à droite et à gauche), là où le Mirage impose d'aller su plusieurs panneaux. 

En l'état je déconseillerai encore le Viper, il est encore très en chantier alors que le Hornet a bien avancé. Mais effectivement le Hornet est très manoeuvrable à basse vitesse mais il est assez poussif. Le Viper est un monstre de puissance. Le Mirage est sain dans son comportement, assez réactif, mais c'est une aile delta donc il faut faire attention à comment l'utiliser (si tu tires trop sur le manche, l'aile devient un aérofrein géant et tu perds énormément de vitesse). L'atterrissage en Mirage me semble un poil plus complexe justement à cause de l'aile delta. 

Sinon effectivement, si tu voles majoritairement en solo, le Mirage a un contenu solo bien plus étoffé que le Hornet, même si les choses devraient probablement s'améliorer dans les prochains mois sur ce point pour le Hornet avec des campagnes payantes qui arrivent.

----------


## Setzer

Merci pour vos retours, le chantier est quand même immense! Bon je crois que la fibre patriotique va me faire pencher côté Mirage même si rien que la procédure d'allumage me semble déjà laborieuse ! 

Je n'ai malheureusement toujours qu'assez peu de temps de jeu mais rien que la lecture des manuels/tuto devrait m'occuper un peu!
Merci encore et j'espère à très vite, et coucou War-p!  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Setzer, dans mes bras !!!   ::lol::  Ça fait un bail !
Je te conseille de consulter le wiki dans ma signature pour le vocabulaire et aussi pour avoir un aperçu de ce qu'on trouve aujourd'hui sur DCS.

Je me ferais un plaisir de te coacher, mais je suis une quiche en 2000 et je ne possède pas le Hornet. Par contre, si tu veux faire du mud en Viggen, Harrier, Su-25/Su-25T, hélicos ou du F-14 en RIO, je suis ton homme.

Merci à tous pour la soirée d'hier, je me sentais un peu seul en hélico alors j'ai squatté la fréquence SEAD. J'ai vu un hélico tomber en flamme pas loin de moi sur Queshm : c'était vraiment impressionnant ! D'ailleurs je pense que je dois remercier Ranger pour m'avoir évité de me faire abattre par les copains. Merci !

----------


## Qiou87

Je t'aurai bien accompagné en Huey Flappie, mais franchement de nuit je suis pas serein dans ce machin. Je crois qu'il n'y a même pas de NVG, et puis de toute façon en VR les NVG sont assez moisis pour ce que j'en ai vu (dans le Mirage notamment). Tu risques de me voir beaucoup plus en voilure tournante quand ils auront sorti le KW, je suis carrément chaud pour ce module.

D'ailleurs à nos valeureux CASeurs anti-navires: vous l'avez eu finalement le Perry? Cet enfoiré m'a shooté à bien 20nm de lui, j'ai juste tourné à 180° et leurré 3 salves en me disant "pépère t'inquiète t'es à Angels 25" et bah non, plaf une boule de feu dans ma tronche.  ::sad::  J'ose pas imaginer si on avait été contre l'Arleigh Burke...  :Emo: 

Oh et pour *Mirabelle* en parlant de leurres: le mode 'auto' marche pour de vrai en Viper. Je l'avais activé hier pour tester, en activant la synchro avec le RWR. Lors de l'affrontement avec les Eagles j'ai eu une alerte départ missile immédiatement suivie d'un "chaff/flare" annoncé par l'ODB. Alors évidemment ça dispense pas de faire du préventif en cas d'attaque au sol ou quand tu vois le départ toi-même, mais ça m'a probablement sauvé dans cette situation.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah je regarderai pour les leurres. J'ai vidé mon stock en évitant des départs missiles, mais j'ai jamais vraiment vu/compris d'où ça venait (je pense que certains hélicos étaient équipés en IR).

Comment tu synchro les leurres avec le RWR ? Un truc particulier à faire ?

Sinon j'ai eu des soucis hier aussi pour verrouiller certains contacts radar. Ca vous arrive aussi de temps en temps ?

----------


## Flappie

> Je t'aurai bien accompagné en Huey Flappie, mais franchement de nuit je suis pas serein dans ce machin. Je crois qu'il n'y a même pas de NVG, et puis de toute façon en VR les NVG sont assez moisis pour ce que j'en ai vu (dans le Mirage notamment). Tu risques de me voir beaucoup plus en voilure tournante quand ils auront sorti le KW, je suis carrément chaud pour ce module.


Tous les hélicos de DCS sont équipés de lunettes de vision nocturne. Celles du Mi-8 sont en noir et blanc. Mais il faisait clair hier, donc je n'en ai pas eu besoin.
Cool, on va pouvoir apprendre le Kiowa ensemble.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Ah je regarderai pour les leurres. J'ai vidé mon stock en évitant des départs missiles, mais j'ai jamais vraiment vu/compris d'où ça venait (je pense que certains hélicos étaient équipés en IR).
> 
> Comment tu synchro les leurres avec le RWR ? Un truc particulier à faire ?
> 
> Sinon j'ai eu des soucis hier aussi pour verrouiller certains contacts radar. Ca vous arrive aussi de temps en temps ?


Sur ton panneau des contre-mesures, à gauche de ton genou gauche dans le pit, tu as un switch tout à gauche marqué RWR. A ma connaissance, ce switch permet de synchroniser le fonctionnement des contre-mesures avec le RWR. Il faut aussi basculer les contre-mesures en mode 'AUTO' avec le sélecteur de ce même panneau après avoir activé les postes 03 et 04 (pour Chaffs et Flares). Attention à bien régler le programme car le 1 te largue 10 de chaque. En six salves tu es à sec. Checke le guide de Chuck page 30, c'est bien décrit.

Le verrouillage est effectivement compliqué si la cible est "froide". J'ai aussi des soucis à verrouiller les hélicos, souvent faut que je me rapproche pour les shooter au Fox2. Possible que ce soit un problème de proximité avec le sol.

----------


## Setzer

Yeah coucou mon Flappie! J'ai encore des souvenirs douloureux du SU-25 donc je ne pense pas me repencher dessus mais je pense qu'au détour de promo je me laisserai tenter par le Viggen ou le F14, du coup je n'hésiterai pas à te solliciter !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Merci pour vos retours, le chantier est quand même immense! Bon je crois que la fibre patriotique va me faire pencher côté Mirage même si rien que la procédure d'allumage me semble déjà laborieuse !


 C'est un bon avion pour "débuter" même si il faut apprendre pas mal de choses t'es quand même dans du pilotage, quand tu apprends l'A10 ou le F18 t'apprends rapidement surtout à faire fonctionner les nombreux systèmes sur les MFD et les commandes HOTAS. Le "problème" du Mirage encore une fois pour "débuter" c'est que le fly by wire et l'autopilot sont tellement performants que tu voles tout le temps sur des rails hors dogfight. La meilleure école reste certainement un avion un peu plus ancien type F-5E mais si tu as du passif en simu et que tu as volé des pistons tu peux sauter cette étape.

Flappie tu n'as jamais pris le Hornet ? Etonnant, c'est un avion qui te botte pas du tout ?

----------


## Flappie

Je n'ai pas pris le Hornet parce que c'était une coquille vide à sa sortie et que j'avais prévu de maîtriser le F-14 avec partizan (je suis un fanboy de Heatblur). Je n'ai pas pris le Viper parce que c'était aussi une coquille vide à sa sortie. En ce moment, je me tâte : lequel des deux vais-je choisir ? Je sais déjà ce que valent chacun d'eux depuis que vous volez tous dessus. Bien sûr, ce sont surtout leurs capacités mud qui m'intéressent.

----------


## Qiou87

*Flappie* je te verrai bien dans un JF-17 plutôt. T'es un mec original, pas un suiveur.  ::lol::  En plus il a l'air sérieusement capable, et si tu envisages le Viper ou le Hornet pour avoir des écrans dans le cockpit, on fait pas mieux que le glass cockpit du JF dans DCS. 

Mais si tu veux l'un des deux jets US, attends peut-être août et l'OB qui ajoutera des fonctionnalités et armements au Viper. Il devrait rattraper un peu de son retard.

Je suis assez critique sur le Hornet sur l'ergonomie et le plaisir de vol, mais il a un truc que le Viper n'aura jamais et qui me fait y retourner: le bateau. Se faire catapulter et apponter c'est quand même vachement plus excitant que de se taper 5min de taxi à Al-Dhafra comme un gogo pour s'aligner sur une piste de 3km de long où tu décolles même chargé à fond sans PC. Idem pour l'atterrissage même si le Viper est un peu capricieux à basse vitesse je trouve.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> D'ailleurs à nos valeureux CASeurs anti-navires: vous l'avez eu finalement le Perry? Cet enfoiré m'a shooté à bien 20nm de lui, j'ai juste tourné à 180° et leurré 3 salves en me disant "pépère t'inquiète t'es à Angels 25" et bah non, plaf une boule de feu dans ma tronche.  J'ose pas imaginer si on avait été contre l'Arleigh Burke...


Malheureusement non  ::'(: . Il se défendait très bien.
Après le fait de tirer 4 Harpoon en même temps fait des beaux screenshot mais il se rejoignent fatalement avant d'arriver sur le bateau  ::|: 

Flappie est venu nous aider en fin de soirée mais cela n'a pas suffit.
Il ne lui restait que quelques points de vie à la fin de la soirée.

----------


## Bopnc

> Se faire catapulter et apponter c'est quand même vachement plus excitant que de se taper 5min de taxi à Al-Dhafra comme un gogo pour s'aligner sur une piste de 3km de long où tu décolles même chargé à fond sans PC. Idem pour l'atterrissage même si le Viper est un peu capricieux à basse vitesse je trouve.


De ce point de vue j'ai enfin réussi à me mettre sérieusement au Mig-21 (qui n'est pas du tout compliqué niveau avionique finalement, juste intimidant), et je recommande à ceux qui trouvent que les appareils modernes sont plan-plans. En 21, le simple fait d'arriver proprement jusqu’à la piste passe déjà pour une victoire !  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> De ce point de vue j'ai enfin réussi à me mettre sérieusement au Mig-21 (qui n'est pas du tout compliqué niveau avionique finalement, juste intimidant), et je recommande à ceux qui trouvent que les appareils modernes sont plan-plans. En 21, le simple fait d'arriver proprement jusqu’à la piste passe déjà pour une victoire !


 J'adore le 21 mais jusque là il était injouable à cause d'un bug qui me fait tomber à 10 fps radar allumé (au dessus des arbres surtout apparemment), j'ai pas essayé de voir si c'était corrigé sur la dernière stable.

----------


## Bopnc

> J'adore le 21 mais jusque là il était injouable à cause d'un bug qui me fait tomber à 10 fps radar allumé (au dessus des arbres surtout apparemment), j'ai pas essayé de voir si c'était corrigé sur la dernière stable.


Alors tu vas peut être me sauver ma semaine, parce que j'ai de gros soucis de Framerate depuis quelques jours sur les scénarios "rapides" de dogfight ! 
Dès que je suis en combat tournoyant basse altitude le jeu se met à saccader, et comme je suis en VR c'est insupportable.

J'avais peur que mon PC soit en train de me lâcher, mais si tu me dis que c'est un bug connu, ça me rassure !

----------


## Ranger 28

Yes, très bonne soirées hier.

Un peu hard au départ vu depuis l'AWACS, pardon l'AN-50, mais ça c'est calmé au bout d'un moment.

Désolé Froggy pour ne pas avoir prévenu de l'arrivée d'hostiles dans ton secteur, mais à ce moment là, j'avais quasiment 3 cibles pour chaque avion en CAP.
Bon, vivement que j'aille réellement mieux et que refile le contrôle à Lilian. Sinon je vais finir par m'encroûter et vous allez bientôt pouvoir me filer des cours sur le F-16 et ses nouveaux systèmes.


Dans un autre registre, les deux derniers arrivés :






Et toujours dans les avions, mais du vrai, du gros, du lourd...



Y'a des chances que je fasse le déplacement pour le chopper celui-là. Si y'a du monde sur Châteauroux dimanche...

----------


## Loloborgo

> [...] il a un truc que le Viper n'aura jamais et qui me fait y retourner: le bateau. Se faire catapulter et apponter c'est quand même vachement plus excitant que de se taper 5min de taxi à Al-Dhafra comme un gogo pour s'aligner sur une piste de 3km de long où tu décolles même chargé à fond sans PC.


_"C'est curieux chez les marins ce besoin de faire des phrases..."_  ::ninja::   :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

> Y'a des chances que je fasse le déplacement pour le chopper celui-là. Si y'a du monde sur Châteauroux dimanche...


Moi, je serai à Saint-Nazaire. Mais si je vois passer un Super Belouga, je ne manquerai pas de le prendre en photo avec... mon téléphone de chie.




> *Flappie* je te verrai bien dans un JF-17 plutôt. T'es un mec original, pas un suiveur.  En plus il a l'air sérieusement capable, et si tu envisages le Viper ou le Hornet pour avoir des écrans dans le cockpit, on fait pas mieux que le glass cockpit du JF dans DCS. 
> 
> Mais si tu veux l'un des deux jets US, attends peut-être août et l'OB qui ajoutera des fonctionnalités et armements au Viper. Il devrait rattraper un peu de son retard.
> 
> Je suis assez critique sur le Hornet sur l'ergonomie et le plaisir de vol, mais il a un truc que le Viper n'aura jamais et qui me fait y retourner: le bateau. Se faire catapulter et apponter c'est quand même vachement plus excitant que de se taper 5min de taxi à Al-Dhafra comme un gogo pour s'aligner sur une piste de 3km de long où tu décolles même chargé à fond sans PC. Idem pour l'atterrissage même si le Viper est un peu capricieux à basse vitesse je trouve.


 ::XD::  J'avoue que le JF-17 me tentait bien quand il a pointé le bout de son nez. Mais j'aime pas trop les glass cockpits, et j'aime pas non plus les cockpits blancs. Alors les glass cockpits blancs... je sais, je peux skinner le cockpit, mais ça n'enlèvera pas cet énorme glass cockpit. Nan, mon prochain module, ce sera sans doute l'OH-58 à condition que son modèle de vol ne soit pas aux fraises comme celui de la Gazelle, que je n'ai même pas encore fait décoller.

Le F-16 me tente bien pour le mud, d'autant qu'il est très utilisé en Syrie et aux alentours. J'aimerais bien aussi maîtriser les appontages grâce au F-18 (je ne pilote pas le F-14), en effet. De toute façon, là je pars en vacances. On verra ça à la rentrée.

----------


## Olis

Petit retour sur la RTX 2070 super, après en avoir un peu c... vu qu'en même temps j'ai changé l'alim et que j'ai du bouger des cartes et des cables sata étant donné que la carte est énorme. J'ai tout mis au max, avec mes 2 mfd, c'est beau et fluide. J'ai testé quelques avions ainsi que la mission Battle avec le ka-50 et les labels, donc une mission assez lourde, tout était fluide. Je continuerai les tests, pas encore lancé en vr, il me manque un cable display port, mais je vous ferai un retour.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

*@Flappie* : changement d’adresse pour le topac des engins presque paisibles.

Bisous et une JDAM dans la gueule  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Bisous et une JDAM dans la gueule


Merci ! :Splash:

----------


## Papanowel

Quelques images du matos que l'on aura sur le F15E de Razbam:

https://www.facebook.com/RazbamSims/...7130?__tn__=-R

C'est le module que j'attends avec impatience (en dehors des maps).  ::): 

Sinon, depuis la dernière màj. un pote et moi-même avons des plantages à répétition du jeu. Ca varie d'une petite heure de jeu à une dizaine de minutes...
Nous avons tout deux utiliser le logiciel pour réparer le jeu et rien n'y fait, les plantages persistent.

----------


## Flappie

Envoie-moi le dcs.log produit suite à un plantage, je vais jeter un oeil, voire les deux. Ca se trouve sous : _C:\Users\ton_nom\Saved Games\DCS\Logs_

----------


## Qiou87

> Quelques images du matos que l'on aura sur le F15E de Razbam:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RazbamSims/...7130?__tn__=-R
> 
> C'est le module que j'attends avec impatience (en dehors des maps).


Pour info le modèle 3D extérieur est encore celui d'ED (déjà dans le jeu de base en tant qu'IA). Razbam n'a pas encore fini le sien ; à mon avis tu peux encore attendre un moment avant de voir ce module sortir si même la modélisation est pas finie...

Moi hier j'ai lancé DCS Libération, qui génère une campagne dynamique depuis un soft externe avec capture de bases, gestion des effectifs et d'un budget (optionnel). C'est intuitif, bien fait, et ça donne envie d'enchaîner les missions. Du beau boulot.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Sinon, depuis la dernière màj. un pote et moi-même avons des plantages à répétition du jeu. Ca varie d'une petite heure de jeu à une dizaine de minutes...
> Nous avons tout deux utiliser le logiciel pour réparer le jeu et rien n'y fait, les plantages persistent.


Tenter une mise à jour des pilotes de la carte graphique et delete des dossiers "FXO" et "METASHADERS2" dans "C:\Users\XxX\Saved Games\DCS" ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

Le nouvel add-on pour IL2 est dispo en pre order. Sortie le 6 Août.

----------


## Flappie

> Moi hier j'ai lancé DCS Libération, qui génère une campagne dynamique depuis un soft externe avec capture de bases, gestion des effectifs et d'un budget (optionnel). C'est intuitif, bien fait, et ça donne envie d'enchaîner les missions. Du beau boulot.


Argh, c'est seulement solo, on dirait...
En parlant de ça, on n'a plus de nouvelles du Headquarters4DCS de Sébum...  ::unsure:: 


@frostphoenyx: Je précise que c'est un addon pour IL-2:Blitz (anciennement IL2:CloDo).

----------


## Qiou87

> Argh, c'est seulement solo, on dirait...


Non, chaque mission que tu génères peut être jouée en multi. Faut seulement ajouter suffisamment de slots "client", ce que tu fais dans l'interface du soft (il autogénère des vols/missions IA à chaque tour, mais tu peux les modifier et en créer de nouveaux selon le nombre d'appareils dispos). Après je suis pas sûr que ce soit adapté à nos soirées, c'est plutôt une campagne qui se suit. Là j'ai testé la conquête de l'Iran, BLUFOR 2010 contre Iran 2010 en terme d'équipement, et il me faudra probablement 8 tours (=8 missions) pour capturer un aéroport ennemi. Ils en ont 5, donc la durée de vie est conséquente. Après les premières missions tu te concentres sur l'élimination de l'impressionnante réserve de CAP de l'adversaire, après tu dois pouvoir faire plus de CAS et progresser plus vite. Mais à chaque tour, chaque camp reçoit des renforts...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour le lien et référence DCS Libération - ça a l’air propre.

Je garde sous le coude et je fais tourner  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Après je suis pas sûr que ce soit adapté à nos soirées, c'est plutôt une campagne qui se suit.


C'est pas parce qu'on ne vole pas souvent sur des campagnes multi qu'on ne les apprécie pas !  :^_^:  Si tu as trouvé un super générateur de campagnes multi, il va bien falloir qu'on le teste.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> @frostphoenyx: Je précise que c'est un addon pour IL-2:Blitz (anciennement IL2:CloDo).


Ah c'est pas pour la série des Battle Of ???

----------


## sentepu

Sympa la campagne du m2k https://streamable.com/fg4ai6

----------


## Flappie

> Ah c'est pas pour la série des Battle Of ???


Nope. Petit retour en arrière :

1C publie IL2:Cliffs of Dover au printemps 2011. Il est la "digne" suite d'IL2:1946. Tout les mordus d'hélices l'ont préacheté, à 50 €. Mais le jeu est quasi injouable tant il rame. Il est pété dans tous les sens, parfois très laid. Les fans enragent. Le jeu est patché par les devs pendant quelques mois, mais le résultat n'est pas là. Le jeu est officiellement abandonné moins d'un an après sa sortie. Les fans de la franchse crient au scandale (une deuxième fois) et s'en retournent massivement à IL-2:1946.

Mais une poignée de devs amateurs parviennent bientôt à modifier le jeu sans disposer du code source. Ils se font appeler la Team Fusion, et réparent patiemment une grande partie de ce qui est pété. Le jeu devient jouable, et on découvre sa beauté et ses atouts. La modélisation des moteurs est une merveille. Les moteurs pissent l'huile quand on ne surveille pas les températures, les balles provoquent des pannes diverses et variées. Un bonheur. Les joueurs reviennent et profitent enfin de leurs 50 €, en solo comme en multi. Certains, fachés à jamais, resteront sur IL2:1946.

A l'époque, l'éditeur 1C est gêné aux entournures : de quel droits ces moddeurs s'approprient leur jeu ? (qu'eux ne maintiennent plus, soit dit en passant) Puis en 2016, surprise ! 1C annonce avoir fourni le code source à la Team Fusion pour qu'elle achève son travail de manière officielle. Le mod devient le vrai jeu et adopte un nouveau nom pour l'occasion : IL2:CloDo Blitz. La Team Fusion annonce ensuite travailler sur un addon sis en Afrique. 

En 2020, nous y sommes : la Team Fusion va sortir son premier addon officiel, IL:2 Desert Wings, et, espérons-le, se faire des pépettes dessus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sympa la campagne du m2k https://streamable.com/fg4ai6


Oula. C'est une campagne gratuite, au moins ?

----------


## sentepu

> Oula. C'est une campagne gratuite, au moins ?


oui c'est celle fournis avec il me semble

----------


## war-p

> Quelques images du matos que l'on aura sur le F15E de Razbam:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RazbamSims/...7130?__tn__=-R
> 
> C'est le module que j'attends avec impatience (en dehors des maps). 
> 
> Sinon, depuis la dernière màj. un pote et moi-même avons des plantages à répétition du jeu. Ca varie d'une petite heure de jeu à une dizaine de minutes...
> Nous avons tout deux utiliser le logiciel pour réparer le jeu et rien n'y fait, les plantages persistent.


Bon un jour faudra leur trouver un vrai community manager et leur dire d'arrêter de faire leur com uniquement sur Facebook.

----------


## Flappie

Du monde pour voler ce soir ? J'ai besoin de ma dose avant 15 jours loin de mon PC.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Merci Flappie j'ai failli me faire avoir...

----------


## Flappie

Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'as pas (encore) CloDo que tu n'as pas le droit de craquer !  ::): 
Bon, le jeu a probablement vieilli visuellement, mais je le préfère toujours de loin à IL2:BoX. Je pense acheter Tobruk.

----------


## Papanowel

> Pour info le modèle 3D extérieur est encore celui d'ED (déjà dans le jeu de base en tant qu'IA). Razbam n'a pas encore fini le sien ; à mon avis tu peux encore attendre un moment avant de voir ce module sortir si même la modélisation est pas finie...
> 
> Moi hier j'ai lancé DCS Libération, qui génère une campagne dynamique depuis un soft externe avec capture de bases, gestion des effectifs et d'un budget (optionnel). C'est intuitif, bien fait, et ça donne envie d'enchaîner les missions. Du beau boulot.


Oui, j'ai vu, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je parlais de matos  ::):  j'aurais du le préciser. 
J'ai effectivement compris qu'il fallait prendre son mal en patience avec les modules, surtout avec Razbam, qui tease 36 projets différents...




> Tenter une mise à jour des pilotes de la carte graphique et delete des dossiers "FXO" et "METASHADERS2" dans "C:\Users\XxX\Saved Games\DCS" ?


Les pilotes sont à jours, je vais tester ta solution quant aux dossiers à supprimer.

Merci pour votre aide  :;): 

ps: je t'ai envoyé le mp avec le lien du log Flappie.

----------


## ajcrou

> Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'as pas (encore) CloDo que tu n'as pas le droit de craquer ! 
> Bon, le jeu a probablement vieilli visuellement, mais je le préfère toujours de loin à IL2:BoX. Je pense acheter Tobruk.


Personnellement, je viens de passer ma pré-commande. 

L'Afrique du Nord étant mon "coup de cœur historique". En plus, avec les avions italiens, il y a la possibilité de modéliser la Campagne d'Afrique du Nord avant l'arrivée de la Luftwaffe.

Reste à voir si le succès sera au rendez-vous ou s’il restera assez vide de fréquentations comme actuellement.

Et pour avoir fait un petit vol hier soir sur Cliff of Dover pour refaire mes configurations, il reste encore visuellement très agréable et largement au-dessus de Battle of au niveau de la modélisation des avions (visuels, modèles de vol et procédures).

----------


## Qiou87

> Du monde pour voler ce soir ? J'ai besoin de ma dose avant 15 jours loin de mon PC.


J'espère que t'as eu ta dose, je suis exactement dans ton cas et je viens de faire 2h avec Libération justement (pouvais pas te rejoindre, Mme qui boucle ses bagages à côté...). Le truc top: contrairement aux campagnes dynamiques classiques, Libération te laisse choisir ton avion à chaque mission. Tu peux commencer SEAD en Hornet, faire du CAS en A-10C la suivante, de la CAP en Viper ensuite, etc. Suffit d'approvisionner l'avion que tu veux sur un de tes aéroports, et au tour suivant il est dispo. Vraiment cool pour la variété et la complémentarité des modules ce truc!  ::):

----------


## Flappie

J'aimerais bien savoir si le programme propose des paramètres de mission équilibrés en fonction de l'appareil.... Par exemple, le Viggen doit avoir des waypoints placés précisément sur les cibles terrestres, et des objectifs "simples". Les hélicos de transport ne doivent pas croiser de SAM sur leurs waypoints, etc.

----------


## Aghora

Libération c'est une campagne pour DCS ? Un serveur ?

----------


## Qiou87

> J'aimerais bien savoir si le programme propose des paramètres de mission équilibrés en fonction de l'appareil.... Par exemple, le Viggen doit avoir des waypoints placés précisément sur les cibles terrestres, et des objectifs "simples". Les hélicos de transport ne doivent pas croiser de SAM sur leurs waypoints, etc.


Tu peux éditer la mission autogen avant de la lancer. Il faut l’ouvrir dans l’éditeur de toute façon, mais tant que tu y es tu peux ajuster les waypoints de chaque vol. A la fin de la mission il récupère automatiquement les pertes dans chaque camp et met à jour sa propre carte dynamique, avant de régénérer des missions auto à tous les appareils restants + ceux que tu avais approvisionné au tour précédent.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Du monde pour voler ce soir ? J'ai besoin de ma dose avant 15 jours loin de mon PC.


J'étais connecté sur le TS de 17h à presque 21h, pas pu rester plus longtemps, j'ai juste croisé Lilian avant de déco!

Je me connecterai de nouveau ce soir pour faire un peu de training sur le 18.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> J'étais connecté sur le TS de 17h à presque 21h, pas pu rester plus longtemps, j'ai juste croisé Lilian avant de déco!
> 
> Je me connecterai de nouveau ce soir pour faire un peu de training sur le 18.



Je passerai aussi ce soir.
Flappie si tu passes par Nantes fais signe :-)

----------


## Loloborgo

Ça marche David!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Je passerai aussi ce soir.
> Flappie si tu passes par Nantes fais signe :-)


Ah mais pareil !!

----------


## Flappie

Ah ben carrément ! Une IRL à Nantes, ça se refuse pas ! Il y a des chances que j'y passe voir ma frangine. Je vous tiens au jus.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hhaaannn, ayé, ils annoncent le nouvel A-10c, avec pleins de nouveaux joujous !

Par contre, si j'ai bien capté, des changements sur les commandes HOTAS. A voir en quoi ça va consister...

----------


## Olis

Peit test rapide ce matin avec la 2070 en vr, tout à fond ça serait presque jouable, je vais baisser un peu certaines options

----------


## Qiou87

Perso avec la 2070S et le Rift S j’y joue en Élevé avec juste le trafic sur minimum et les arbres à 50%. Et c’est fluide tout le temps.

@Mirabelle: le viseur Scorpion a l’air très intéressant pour visualiser ses cibles au sol et guider l’armement. Ça me tenterait presque de prendre ce module une fois l’amélioration sortie...

----------


## Tugais

Hello,

Petit passage rapide suite à une grosse interview de deux heures de Simon Pearson de chez Eagle Dynamics. Ce sont les Grim Reapers qui ont conduit l'interview avec des questions de leur communauté. Beaucoup d'informations, pas mal de choses n'ayant jamais été abordées/révélées - je me demande si il ne s'est pas laissé emporter par moment d'ailleurs.

J'ai bossé cet après-midi sur une transcription et traduction de l'interview dans sa globalité. Vous pouvez consulter tour ça en suivant ce lien qui mène au forum hébergeant la traduction. Ça fait neuf pages tour de même, je préfère prévenir. Bonne lecture aux courageux.

----------


## cdarylb

> Hello,
> 
> Petit passage rapide suite à une grosse interview de deux heures de Simon Pearson de chez Eagle Dynamics. Ce sont les Grim Reapers qui ont conduit l'interview avec des questions de leur communauté. Beaucoup d'informations, pas mal de choses n'ayant jamais été abordées/révélées - je me demande si il ne s'est pas laissé emporter par moment d'ailleurs.
> 
> J'ai bossé cet après-midi sur une transcription et traduction de l'interview dans sa globalité. Vous pouvez consulter tour ça en suivant ce lien qui mène au forum hébergeant la traduction. Ça fait neuf pages tour de même, je préfère prévenir. Bonne lecture aux courageux.


Merci Tugais, super boulot, ça n'a pas du être facile.

A travers certaines réponses, je les sens un peu dans le déni sur certains points (météo, importance du multi-joueurs, les performances en VR, etc). On sait combien de devs travaillent chez eux ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

Merci Tugais  :;):

----------


## war-p

Beau boulot  :;): 
Il y a juste quelques petites coquilles et digital, c'est numérique en français  ::P:

----------


## Loloborgo

> Petit passage rapide suite à une grosse interview de deux heures de Simon Pearson de chez Eagle Dynamics. Ce sont les Grim Reapers qui ont conduit l'interview avec des questions de leur communauté. Beaucoup d'informations, pas mal de choses n'ayant jamais été abordées/révélées - je me demande si il ne s'est pas laissé emporter par moment d'ailleurs.


Merci du partage Tugais, je sens que ça va être intéressant!




> Ça fait neuf pages tour de même, je préfère prévenir. Bonne lecture aux courageux.


Page 2 : _"Mais IL-2 n'est pas une simulation, et DCS ce n'est pas ça"_  :ouaiouai: 

Zen, il me reste 7 pages  :WTF: 



Courageux, c'est le mot!

----------


## Ranger 28

Coucou mes canards.
Bon, je suis obligé de lâcher totalement le pc pour une durée indéterminée.
Encore des soucis de santé...
Je reste avec vous sur le forum et discord pour ceux qui y sont.
A bientôt ?

Fly Safe and watch your six.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Coucou mes canards.
> Bon, je suis obligé de lâcher totalement le pc pour une durée indéterminée.
> Encore des soucis de santé...
> Je reste avec vous sur le forum et discord pour ceux qui y sont.
> A bientôt ?
> 
> Fly Safe and watch your six.


Bon Courage  ::unsure:: 
A très bientôt j'espère!

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Coucou mes canards.
> Bon, je suis obligé de lâcher totalement le pc pour une durée indéterminée.
> Encore des soucis de santé...
> Je reste avec vous sur le forum et discord pour ceux qui y sont.
> A bientôt ?
> 
> Fly Safe and watch your six.


A très bientôt ranger.
Prend soin de toi.

----------


## Loloborgo

Bon rétablissement Ranger, repose toi et prends bien soin de toi!  :;):

----------


## Tophe33

prends soin de toi Ranger et reviens nous en forme  ::):

----------


## Flappie

On pense à toi, Ranger. Tiens bon et à très vite !

----------


## Qiou87

Courage Ranger, prends soin de toi et reviens nous vite!

Petit teaser Syrie + Mi24 Hind

----------


## Flappie

Je résume ce que j'ai trouvé intéressant dans l'interview d'ED par Grim Reapers :

F4-E entamé.
Mosquito prévu en multicrew.
La Crimée ne figurera jamais dans le jeu (on leur a "demandé" de ne pas le faire).
Annonce importante d'ici la fin d'année 2020 concernant un théâtre d'opérations.
Environnements destructibles en cours d'élaboration.
Discussions en cours pour ressusciter le Hawk.
L'opération des modules gratuits à l'essai a été un vrai succès en terme de ventes.
Mariannes prévues pour fin de l'année 2020.
La Russie bloque toujours pour la réalisation de modules d'avions modernes. Mais un dev (tiers ?) souhaite faire un MiG-29A...

----------


## Qiou87

Le MiG-29A ce serait peut-être une version ex-DDR? Techniquement c’est un appareil qui a volé dans l’OTAN après la fin de la guerre froide.  ::lol::  ce serait super de l’avoir en haute fidélité en tout cas. Perso ça me motiverait bien à le prendre et à voler REDFOR. 
Curieux ce qu’ils disent sur le multi crew qui ne les intéresse pas tout en disant qu’ils font un Phantom, un Mosquito et bientôt la sortie du Hind...

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ils ont surtout dit "pas de multicrew à plus de 2 personnes" .

----------


## war-p

Oui d'après ce qu'il dit, il disait surtout que ce n'est pas possible de faire plus de 2 joueurs par avion. (C'est cool dans il2 les batailles de bombardiers russes en multi  ::XD:: )

----------


## Flappie

Attention quand vous lisez : tous les  propos négatifs sur le multicrew à plus de deux et sur les gros avions sont de Grim Reapers ("GR"), et non d'ED.

Pareil pour la remarque désobligeante sur IL-2.

GR dit aussi que "personne ne veut jamais être RIO sur F-14", et je les emmerde bien profond.

----------


## cdarylb

Quelques screenshots de ma session de vol de cet après-midi, le M2K c'est vraiment une bête.

----------


## ze_droopy

> GR dit aussi que "personne ne veut jamais être RIO sur F-14", et je les emmerde bien profond.


Je suis d'accord pour dire que ce n'est pas pour tout le monde, mais généraliser comme ça c'est dommage. C'est technique et gratifiant dans son domaine.
Perso, j'espère que tous les multicrew seront aussi bien équilibrés en tâches que le F14.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Attention quand vous lisez : tous les  propos négatifs sur le multicrew à plus de deux et sur les gros avions sont de Grim Reapers ("GR"), et non d'ED.
> 
> Pareil pour la remarque désobligeante sur IL-2.
> 
> GR dit aussi que "personne ne veut jamais être RIO sur F-14", et je les emmerde bien profond.


Oui en lisant l'interview tu ne peux pas t'empêcher de penser "Mais fermez vos gueulez les GR" .

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Clair... Si un jour je prends le F14, ça serai justement pour être RIO !

Bon, sinon je suis content, je viens de me faire une petite mission F-16 dans le Nevada en mud, j'ai foiré la 1ère GBU, mais ensuite, 3 x au but sur T55, roquettes et canon sur cibles molles puis retour au bercail avec un atterro dans les règles du lard  ::lol:: 

1ère fois que j'arrive à me poser en respectant le bon AOA quasi tout du long.

Tiens une question pour les pro du F16, j'ai uncagé le TGP pour trouver mes cibles, mais comment on le "recage" pour suivre les points de nav comme c'est par défaut ?

Miicciiiii !!

----------


## Flappie

@dario : Superbes, tes captures !

----------


## Zega

> Quelques screenshots de ma session de vol de cet après-midi, le M2K c'est vraiment une bête.


 ::wub::

----------


## Empnicolas

> Tiens une question pour les pro du F16, j'ai uncagé le TGP pour trouver mes cibles, mais comment on le "recage" pour suivre les points de nav comme c'est par défaut ?
> 
> Miicciiiii !!


Pour le moment tu ne peux pas que le TGP déplace le waypoint.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Pour le moment tu ne peux pas que le TGP déplace le waypoint.


J'ai pas compris ta réponse  ::P: 

Edit : ah, compris. On peut pas recager quoi..... J'ai testé vite fait et ça déplace le WP efectivement.... Merci Nico  ::):

----------


## Loloborgo

> Oui en lisant l'interview tu ne peux pas t'empêcher de penser "Mais fermez vos gueulez les GR" .


+1000

----------


## noryac

Je passe juste pour vous dire que je viens de finir la mission d'entrainement d'atterrissage à l'ILS du M2000 et que j'en ai bavé.
Il y a beaucoup de videos de tuto mais je n'aime pas trop ce format. je cherche des schémas d'approche standard de pistes vous savez si ca existe ?
j'en ai vu pour l'appontage mais pas pour les pistes au sol.

En tant que débutant gérer le direction, la hauteur et les infos qui sont à gauche, à droite, sur le HUD ca tue. Mais à force on prend des automatismes et ça reste satisfaisant. Ce qui m'a tué c'est le moment où on nous demande de contacter l'aeroport pour faire la demande d'atterrissage. Je suis deja en train de suer pour pas me crasher alors j'atteris sans permission...

Toujours pas se news de mon track ir du pauvre acheté il y a 10 jours. C'est tres fatigant aussi de gérer les déplacements de tete au chapeau chinois

J'ai quelques moments de découragement mais je tiens le coup. Je dois m'attaquer au radar maintenant...
Je serais disponible mardi de la semaine prochaine je l'espere pour une soiree avec vous.

A plus

----------


## jfamiens

Un petit retour, je viens de recevoir mon Delan Clip commandé le 18/07 ici  - il s'agit d'une boite "familiale" et le propriétaire m'a informé qu'il subissait un délai de 10-14 jours pour préparer les commandes. J'ai reçu une notification jeudi dernier que le colis était en partance depuis UK et j'ai eu la surprise de le recevoir aujourd'hui (sans taxe pour info)

----------


## Liliann

Je vole ce soir si il y a des intéressé  :;):

----------


## noryac

> Un petit retour, je viens de recevoir mon Delan Clip commandé le 18/07 ici  - il s'agit d'une boite "familiale" et le propriétaire m'a informé qu'il subissait un délai de 10-14 jours pour préparer les commandes. J'ai reçu une notification jeudi dernier que le colis était en partance depuis UK et j'ai eu la surprise de le recevoir aujourd'hui (sans taxe pour info)


Lerci pour le retour, j'ai pris le miens chez trackhat en angleterre aussi. 4 à 5 semaines de délais, j'en suis à 2.

----------


## Flappie

Pour ceux qui cherchaient un pavé numérique programmable pour DCS qui ne se contente pas de faire doublon avec le pavé numérique classique, celui ci semble faire l'affaire :

https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...fc_icp_for_25/

Le gars l'a trouvé en occasion. Pas sûr qu'il soit facile à trouver...

Sinon, lire cet article-ci, qui promet monts et merveilles avec un numpad tout bête et l'appli hidmacros : https://www.instructables.com/id/Mak...-for-less-tha/

----------


## davidmontpellier

Des personnes intéressées pour voler ce soir?
On peut aller sur un des serveurs publiques comme 4YA.

----------


## Bopnc

> Pour ceux qui cherchaient un pavé numérique programmable pour DCS qui ne se contente pas de faire doublon avec le pavé numérique classique, celui ci semble faire l'affaire :
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...fc_icp_for_25/
> 
> Le gars l'a trouvé en occasion. Pas sûr qu'il soit facile à trouver...
> 
> Sinon, lire cet article-ci, qui promet monts et merveilles avec un numpad tout bête et l'appli hidmacros : https://www.instructables.com/id/Mak...-for-less-tha/


Intéressant tout ça, merci pour les liens !  :;):

----------


## sentepu

> Des personnes intéressées pour voler ce soir?
> On peut aller sur un des serveurs publiques comme 4YA.


oui moi je serais la ce soir en fonction du nombre on pourra rejoindre un serv effectivement  ::):

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff présent

----------


## FIVE-one

FIVE-one présent

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis d'accord pour dire que ce n'est pas pour tout le monde, mais généraliser comme ça c'est dommage. C'est technique et gratifiant dans son domaine.
> Perso, j'espère que tous les multicrew seront aussi bien équilibrés en tâches que le F14.


D'autant que l'entraînement multi-crew, ça n'intéresse pas que les simeurs mais aussi les professionnels.
J'ai ouï dire d'achat prochain dans certains escadron de l'AA de DCS avec casques VR pour de l'entraînement en vue de développer le concept.
Du travail en bi-place serait une sacrée plus value pour la simu pro.

@Ranger : bon rétablissement à toi. Reviens nous vite !

----------


## partizan

@ranger : prends soin de toi !

----------


## Loloborgo

Vous avez volés ce mardi les Canards ? Je n'ai pas pu vous rejoindre, rentré du boulot trop tard  ::cry::

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Vous avez volés ce mardi les Canards ? Je n'ai pas pu vous rejoindre, rentré du boulot trop tard


On c'est fait un raid sur les serveurs de 4YA.
C'était un peu facile. La prochaine fois on choisira les serveurs veteran.

----------


## Loloborgo

Merci David. A plusieurs se retrouver sur un serveur ça peut-être effectivement sympa ^^

----------


## FIVE-one

Le serveur veteran est beaucoup moins peuplé mais qu'est ce que la map est chargée en unités hostiles !

----------


## noryac

Coin coin

Hier soir j'ai tenté avec un pote de créer une partie multi sur DCS
L'interface semble plutôt simple mais je n'ai jamais été capable de voir le serveur créé par mon porte et vice versa.

En cherchant sur le net je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse. Mon pote à ouvert tous les ports comme on l'a vue sur certains sites mais rien de mieux.
Idem pour l'Upnp.

On arrive à rejoindre des parties sans problème par contre et on joue ensemble.
Il y a autre chose où c'est vraiment du coté de nos routeurs qu'il faut chercher ?

merci !

----------


## Flappie

On a eu le cas très récemment. Le plus simple est de récupérer l'IP du serveur (cherche 'my ip' sur Google) et de s'y connecter directement sans chercher le serveur dans la liste.

----------


## noryac

> Coin coin
> 
> Hier soir j'ai tenté avec un pote de créer une partie multi sur DCS
> L'interface semble plutôt simple mais je n'ai jamais été capable de voir le serveur créé par mon porte et vice versa.
> 
> En cherchant sur le net je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse. Mon pote à ouvert tous les ports comme on l'a vue sur certains sites mais rien de mieux.
> Idem pour l'Upnp.
> 
> On arrive à rejoindre des parties sans problème par contre et on joue ensemble.
> ...


On a résolu le problème en demandant une adresse full stack à FREE... on a galéré longtemps....

----------


## Flappie

Ok, merci pour la soluce.

----------


## war-p

Personne pour la newsletter d'aujourd'hui ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

DCS en mode RTS  ::wub::

----------


## pollux 18

> Personne pour la newsletter d'aujourd'hui ?


Pour celle d'IL-2 GB, si...  ::): 

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=982988

On commence avec les premiers screens 3D du Hawker Typhoon Mk.Ib. Ce sera une version tardive avec une verrière de cockpit en forme de goutte, un stabilisateur modifié du type utilisé sur le Tempest, et avec deux versions de l'hélice (trois et quatre -pales). Il sera armé de quatre canons Hispano de 20 mm ainsi que de roquettes et de bombes.
Le moteur sera le moteur Napier Sabre IIa de 2200 chevaux (et lors de l'utilisation du boost de 11 livres et jusqu'à 2400 ch).










On poursuit avec l'ajout de la version été de la map Veliki-luki. Cette map disponible gratuitement en version hiver avait été réalisé de mémoire par Zeus, un membre de la communauté qui au vue de la qualité fourni,  c'était vue proposer un poste dans l'équipe de développement. on comprend pourquoi... 
Perso, j'ai toujours eu un petit faible pour cette carte et cette version été apporte un jolie vent de fraîcheur. 

Une gare de triage comme on aimerait en voir sur la map Bodemplatte...  :hum:  

 







Fini les pistes sur les lacs gelés...

----------


## Azmodan

Whaou, à la base je suis pas du tout warbird, mais tes screens donnent vraiment envie !  ::love::

----------


## pollux 18

Les nouvelles tenues des pilotes US post Normandie...




Ainsi que l'arrivée des pilotes féminins pour les VVS en U-2VS, Yak-1 Series 69 et Yak-1b series 127.








Et pour Tank Crew, même si tous les chars sont sortie, le développements continu avec plusieurs améliorations notamment au niveau sonores à l'intérieur des chars et l'animation de plusieurs commandes.  

Réglages de la hausse des mitrailleuses lourdes



Création d'une fonction d'aide au fonctionnement des différents types de chars avec explications des différentes commandes.





Bref que du bon...

----------


## Qiou87

> Personne pour la newsletter d'aujourd'hui ?


Le mod Libération en gros pour la campagne dynamique, en plus fouillé. J’adore le mod, je risque d’adorer ce module donc. Mais c’est encore assez loin visiblement, 2021 probablement... et le reste de la letter c’est du remplissage, le typhoon est encore loin d’arriver sur nos pc je pense.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, la campagne dynamique pour DCS est prévue de longue date pour 2021. Ils ont l'air de respecter leur roadmap. Mais tout peut encore arriver...

----------


## Tugais

Une semaine après l'interview de Simon Pearson donnée aux Grim Reapers, c'est Nick Grey qui s'y colle cette semaine en compagnie de Growling Sidewinder. J'ai fait une nouvelle transcription/traduction pour ceux qui voudraient en apprendre plus de la bouche du taulier d'Eagle Dynamics. L'interview n'a duré qu'une heure au lieu de deux et est par conséquent plus rapide à lire, cinq pages ; ça se passe à cette adresse.

Bonne lecture !

----------


## Qiou87

Merci pour ton boulot de traduction! Ça m’évite surtout de me cogner 1h de vidéo... je suis surtout content qu’ils aient redéfini les rôles entre OB et Stable. On l’a vu ces derniers temps, c’est viable de voler en Stable pour être peinard et avoir quand même suffisamment de MAJ pour profiter des nouveaux modules avec peu de retard.
Sur le reste y’a pas grand chose de nouveau. C’est marrant qu’ils se lancent à faire des interviews...

Quelqu’un sait comment un mec au nom américain se retrouve à la tête d’ED? Je les croyais russes, d’où l’impossibilité de faire des appareils russes haute fidélité...

----------


## partizan

C’est une boîte anglo-americano-helveto-russe... c’est le studio de Dev qui est à Moscou. Nick Grey est au UK et Matt Wagner aux USA, et la boite aux lettres à Lausanne  :^_^:

----------


## war-p

C'est con parcequ'ils seraient tous en Suisse, ils auraient pas de souci pour faire des avions russes  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

@Qiou : j'ai rédigé une bonne partie de l'article Wikipédia FR d'ED. En gros : Nick Grey, un britannique collectionneur passionné de warbirds, s'est lié d'amitié avec Igor Tishin, un dev (pourvu d'un doctotat, il me semble) russe. Ils ont bossé sur plusieurs logiciels pro (logistique, notamment) et ont commencé à bosser sur leur premier simu en parallèle, Flanker.

SSI (boîte ricaine) a édité le jeu. Matt Wagner est arrivé pour Flanker 2.5 (gros patch gratuit pour F2). Puis Ubisoft a racheté SSI et a publié LockOn, puis ED a développé le 'mod' Flaming Cliffs dans son coin, puis Ubi lâche tout, permettant à ED de développer DCS en toute autonomie (ED est son propre éditeur).

ED s'est domiciliée en Suisse il y a quelques années seulement. Il est possible que ce soit une façon de fuir toute pression économique russe.... Ils n'en ont jamais parlé et n'en parleront sans doute jamais.

----------


## mcr47

Salut, je n'ai pas trouvé de topic dédié au trackir alors je mets ça là. 
Je me baladais sur aliexpress et je suis tombé sur un trackir like chinois qui en est une copie quasi conforme. En plus ça fonctionne avec le logiciel officiel. D'après nombres de commentaires c'est aussi bien que le vrai mais pour bien moins cher.
Vais peut être me laisser tenter, j'ai déjà effectué des achats sur le site sans soucis. Certains d'entre vous ont peut être déjà craqués... 

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dUL1hnA

----------


## Flappie

Salut, tu es la première personne à en parler sur ce topic. Je ne connaissais pas. Merci pour l'info.

En parlant de TrackIR, j'ai été assez actif dans la section dépannage du forum d'ED ces dernières semaines, et j'ai appris que pas mal de joueurs avaient des soucis de saccades en jeu. C'est souvent dû à leur antivirus (notamment MBAM, Trend Micro et autres Kaspersky) ou encore à la fonction de détection auto des périphériques USB de DCS. Si vous avez de tels soucis, n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un MP.

----------


## ze_droopy

@Flappie: t'es pas censé être en vacances ? 

Pour ma part je suis indispo jusqu'en septembre, because travaux et plus de bureau  ::(: .

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie: t'es pas censé être en vacances ?


Je suis en congé loin de chez moi, et tout près de mon entière belle famille. Pas vraiment "en vacances", donc.

----------


## frostphoenyx

:haha:

----------


## Liliann

Present ce soir en M2K

----------


## FIVE-one

Idem

----------


## Griffon 07

Bonjour à tous 

je ne passe pas souvent ici car j'ai eu du mal à localiser le lieu 

est ce que parmi vous il existe des amateurs d'IL2 CLODO remanié par team fusion ? je ne parle pas des Battle over ....


Info : pub pour un simu de combat , mais attention , que des moteurs à pistons et des aiguilles ici , 

pas d'écrans (qui alourdissent les calculs des simulateurs ) pas de turboprop ou de réacteurs

Ici l'on décroche , l'on dérape et l'on part en vrille .... , les dommages sont modélisés et j'en passe 

Attention c'est la version CLODO remaniée par team Fusion (meilleure que les BOS , Battle of ...)

Le DLC est sorti aujourd’hui pour 69 Euros , le produit de base m'avait coûté 15 Euros sur Steam 








et le Macchi Folgore est des avions les plus réussis de la WW2 (heureusement qu'il n'y en a pas eu beaucoup )

admirez moi ce magnifique "RADIOGIONOMETRO" en faut à droite de la planche de bord , impossible de se perdre avec cela .....

----------


## Setzer

Perso j'aime beaucoup clodo, mais depuis que je suis passé à la VR sur Il2 GB j'ai un peu de mal à retourner dessus...

----------


## Griffon 07

l'argument est imparable !  ce doit etre quelque chose !

----------


## Flappie

Salut Griffon, dès que je rentre de vacances, j'achète la map Tobruk. CloDo me manque pas mal, et je connais certains inconditionnels chez Check-Six. Je me referais bien des vols multi.

----------


## Azmodan

En me renseignant sur Il2 Clodo, Je suis tombé sur pas mal de retours indiquant pendant un temps y avoir pas mal de difficultés pour reconnaître et configurer des hotas pourtant bien classiques, c'est toujours d'actualité ? Parce que bon une petite bataille d'Angleterre pour se mettre aux Warbirds y a pire !

----------


## ze_droopy

> En me renseignant sur Il2 Clodo, Je suis tombé sur pas mal de retours indiquant pendant un temps y avoir pas mal de difficultés pour reconnaître et configurer des hotas pourtant bien classiques, c'est toujours d'actualité ?


Ça peut pas être pire que BoX...

----------


## Azmodan

Ok, ce n'est donc pas un critère différenciant les deux  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

J'ai pas eu de souci avec mon G940 à l'époque de la sortie de CloDo. Et j'imagine que la Team Fusion a corrigé d'éventuels défauts de compatibilité une fois le code source en mains. De quand datent les commentaires que tu as repéré, Azmodzan ?

----------


## Azmodan

Ça datait principalement de 2018, après il est tout simplement possible que ça soit des joueurs qui s'attendaient à du "plug'n play", pas forcément trop habitué au monde des simulations.

----------


## Setzer

Bah la phase de binding je me la suit tapée quelque soit le jeu, que ce soit clodo, Il2 ou même DCS.

perso mon x52 pro est parfaitement reconnu tant par BOX que par clodo et j'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis sur ce point...

Et oui Griffon, les flight sim en vr ça poutre vraiment vraiment, l'impression d'être dans l'appareil à l’échelle c'est vraiment grisant.

Pour les warbirds ou tu fait du repérage au visuel et tu ajuste ta deflection au poil de cul, c'est vraiment confortable.

Bon par contre faut une config solide (on est habitué) et pas mal de réglages pour trouver le bon compromis beauté graphique/fluidité.

Je viens d'avoir ma nouvelle config donc j'ai pu tester que sur BOS mais je vais me pencher sur DCS prochainement et ca devrait être sympa aussi, par contre vu le nombre de commandes, va falloir optimiser la configuration du hotas...

----------


## Griffon 07

Soit prudent d'en l'attribution des touches , il m'est arrivé de replier par erreur les ailes d'un Corsair en plein vol

l'accident le plus stupide qui me soit jamais arrivé en simu  , lol 

En multi en plus , les autres n'ont pas compris ce qui s'était passé et je ne m'en suis pas vanté ......

----------


## Setzer

Ah ben ça des conneries dans la panique ça peut arriver, la pire connerie moi ça a été sur Elite ou j'ai inversé la poussée sans faire gaffe en voulant m'éloigner d'une étoile, je ne comprenais pas pourquoi la température continuait d'augmenter alors que je mettais plein gaz + boost pour partir, autant dire que ça s'est mal fini  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

Ce bonheur quand tu rentres chez toi après 2 semaines sans ordi, que tu lances DCS Liberation et repars à la conquête de l'Iran. Hop, le casque VR sur la tête, je saute dans le cockpit du Viper et je m'éclate pendant une heure. J'adore ce jeu, j'adore ce mod (qui ressemble pas mal à ce qui a été annoncé par ED comme étant la campagne dynamique, miam!), et ça fait du bien de retrouver tout ça et de voler.  ::P:

----------


## Ranger 28

Et pendant ce temps là, je vous lis, je vois vos screens...... Et je déprime... ::'(: 

Punaise que j'en ai marre d'être coincé au lit. Vivement que je puisse reprendre. Plein les bottes de netflix et autres programmes télés complètement nazes.
En plus, j'ai reçu absolument toutes les pièces pour mon pit et je ne peux rien faire  :ouaiouai:  ::sad::

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Et pendant ce temps là, je vous lis, je vois vos screens...... Et je déprime...
> 
> Punaise que j'en ai marre d'être coincé au lit. Vivement que je puisse reprendre. Plein les bottes de netflix et autres programmes télés complètement nazes.
> En plus, j'ai reçu absolument toutes les pièces pour mon pit et je ne peux rien faire


Alors je conseille en vidéo:
- Les chevaliers du ciel 
- Top Gun
- Nimitz retour vers l'enfer
- Le vol de l'intruder
- Aigle de fer  ::ninja:: 

En BD:
- Buck Danny (57 tomes)
- Les chevaliers du ciel (33 tomes)

Repose toi bien et revient nous vite :-)

----------


## Flappie

J'ajoute pour les BD :

Le Grand Duc
Angel Wings

----------


## Chaussette

Et Biggles, toujours pour les BD

----------


## war-p

Et pour terminer, le grand cirque de clausterman.

----------


## cdarylb

> J'ajoute pour les BD :
> 
> Le Grand Duc
> Angel Wings


Toute la production de Romain Hugault est bonne à prendre, même si j'avoue avoir une préférence particulière pour le Grand Duc en effet.

Il y a aussi Liberty Bessie de Vincent qui est un beau petit bijou (sortie du tome 2 à la rentrée).

----------


## Qiou87

En bouquins, j'ai lu 7 des "Spectre" de C.W. Lemoine (un ex-pilote US Navy & Air Force qui fait du contenu, entre autre, sur DCS en VR, dispo sur YT). Y'a un peu d'avion aussi.

Quelqu'un a lu "*Raven One*"? Une campagne sort en DLC pour le F/A 18C et je me demande ce que vaut le bouquin. Je l'ai pas encore chopé car il semble pas dispo ailleurs qu'Amazon en eBook.

----------


## Setzer

> Et pour terminer, le grand cirque de clausterman.


En matière de bouquin sur cette époque le Grand Cirque de Clostermann est vraiment top, sinon sur les témoignages de l'époque le bouquin de De La Poype sur le NeuNeu est pas mal aussi et côté Allemagne le livre de Galland "les premiers et les derniers" est très intéressant.

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battles: JDD N°258 

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=986430

Avec les premiers screens du modèle 3D du P-51 B/C ainsi que des infos sur les variantes et options disponible pour le jeu.












Sans oublier l'arrivée imminente du patch 4.009...  :yes:

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça peut pas être pire que BoX...


De quel soucis de configuration de touche parles tu sur Il-2 GB ?

----------


## Colargol

Je suis un gros noob en simu et je viens de me mettre a BOS (enfin la c'est bodenplatte) et comment dire je suis assez mauvais. Bon on va me dire que c'est normal faut apprendre les avions toussa, mais ya quand même un truc que je dois faire pas très bien : je galère vraiment a mettre mon réticule ou je veux sur P51 je vois pas vraiment mes traçantes et il me faut a peux près les 2000 obus pour une victoire à l'usure ...
Apres le jeux est chelou par moment deja j'ai quelques victoire mais on dirait qu'elles sont a posteriori : je tire sur un avion il fume (mais vole encore) je le perd et 4 minutes plus tard j'ai une notif comme quoi j'ai abatu un avion (qui parfois compte dans mon compteur et parfois pas). J'ai aussi de blague quand au "status de fin de misssion" j'ai du "landed" alors qu'il me manque un bout d'aile et du "crash landed" alors que j'ai juste un peu tordu l'helice.
C'est normal tout ca ? 
Faire exploser un 109 avec du P51 c'est un coup de bol ou je m'y prend tres mal ? 
Comment on fait en tournoyant pour toucher ? ma cible est cachée par le moteur ?
J'ai un T16000M FCS Hotas ya un type de reglage pour etre plus stable ? 
J'en suis a 4 missions (un atterissage , une blessure de 6 jours , 2 crash land) et 3 victoire (dont 1 loguée en jeu mais pas comptée)

----------


## Qiou87

Ça intéresse quelqu’un un bref guide/tuto sur Libération, ce mod/programme externe qui permet de se faire une campagne dynamique mâtinée de stratégie tour par tour pour DCS World?

Je vais avoir terminé ma première campagne et y’a pas mal de choses que j’ai noté au fil de l’eau. Je pensais partager cela sous la forme d’un tuto pour se lancer. Pour ceux qui se demandent parfois quoi faire en solo sous DCS, je trouve ça vraiment bien fait. En plus c’est une excellente motivation pour maîtriser tous les armements d’un avion.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Moi ça m'intéresse ! J'allais justement l'installer !

----------


## Qiou87

Ok je vais regarder comment faire ça, peut être sur le wiki à Flappie? Entre temps si t’as envie d’essayer et que t’as des questions envoie un MP. Et je prétends pas avoir fait le tour complet, y’a juste certains trucs que j’aurai aimé savoir en me lançant et que je peux transmettre pour te faire gagner du temps.

Le dev actuel est français en plus, et actif. Reste sur une même version tout au long de ta campagne par contre, j’ai remarqué que la compatibilité entre les versions était pas assurée. Mais pour te dire en 8 tours (=8 missions) j’ai déjà conquis la moitié de l’Iran et fait plier suffisamment leurs forces pour les vaincre en 3 tours je pense. Bon il m’est arrivé de réarmer en cours de mission aussi pour finir le job...  ::siffle::  Donc si tu joues régulièrement ça se finit assez bien. Évidemment ça dépend de l’équilibrage au départ, difficulté et les camps que tu choisis.

Ah et le conseil en passant c’est de vraiment se lancer quand on est polyvalent, pas avant. Y’a pas le même profil de missions au fur et à mesure que la campagne avance. Si tu fais que de la CAP tu vas vite t’ennuyer et dépendre de la précision des IA pour progresser.

----------


## Flappie

@Qiou : Ton guide aurait toute sa place dans notre wiki.  ::): 

@Colargol : Salut, si ça peut te rassurer, je fais du simu depuis 15 ans et je suis toujours une grosse quiche en dogfight. Ce n'est pas le truc qui me passionne le plus (je préfère l'attaque au sol, car les cibles ont le bon goût de ne bouger que sur deux dimensions...). Petits conseils : ne tire que quand tu es certain de faire mouche, et ne reste pas appuyé sur la gâchette. Attends d'être suffisamment proche de l'ennemi pour tirer : son envergure doit correspondre à la largeur de ton viseur.

----------


## Setzer

Déjà règle ta convergence, perso je mets 300 mètres max  avec ça quand tu as l'avion en plein viseur tu le découpe rapidement.

Ensuite le p51 c'est pas l'idéal pour commencer, c'est un excellent avion, très rapide, mais plutôt fait pour le boom and zoom que le combat tournoyant : il ne tourne pas très bien et décroche assez rapidement à basse vitesse. En plus gros défaut pour moi il n'a pas de canon juste de la mitrailleuse ce qui fait un time to kill un  chouille plus long. Enfin pour les kill le jeu ne te les compte que quand l'avion est véritablement au tapis et a condition que tu sois celui qui a infligé le plus de dégâts d'ou le décalage parfois. Ca peut arriver qu'un avion bien endommagé arrive à rentrer sur base dans ce cas pas de kill!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci Qiou ! J'ai préparé une campagne fastoche je pense. BlueFor modern vs Insurgés. Je vais pouvoir sortir le F-16 pour faire du Mud  ::lol::

----------


## Qiou87

> Merci Qiou ! J'ai préparé une campagne fastoche je pense. BlueFor modern vs Insurgés. Je vais pouvoir sortir le F-16 pour faire du Mud


Ouais tu vas voir, comme en vrai quand tu pars avec du matos moderne bleu contre un adversaire inférieur c’est vite la promenade. Au début l’ennemi aura beaucoup de CAP, focalise sur ça et du SEAD. Plus tard tu pourras retirer tes unités CAP au mini et mettre un max d’A10 pour détruire les forces au sol et conquérir des bases.
C’est assez proche de la doctrine US en fait, si tu regardes Désert Storm ils ont fait comme ça. Au bout de quelques jours les F15 servaient à rien et c’était les Apache et Warthog qui faisaient tout le boulot...

----------


## Flappie

Hop, je viens de rentrer de congés, et je constate que la stable et l'open beta DCS ne font toujours d'un. Y'aura du monde pour voler ce mardi soir ?  ::): 


*Soirée DCS du mardi 18 août*

Flappie : AJS37, AV-8B, F-14 RIO, Hélicos...
Qiou : UH-1H, F-16C, F/A-18C
DavidM : F/A-18C
JimJim : F/A-18C

MirabelleBenou : F-16C, A-10C ou UH-1H

----------


## Colargol

> Déjà règle ta convergence, perso je mets 300 mètres max  avec ça quand tu as l'avion en plein viseur tu le découpe rapidement.
> 
> Ensuite le p51 c'est pas l'idéal pour commencer, c'est un excellent avion, très rapide, mais plutôt fait pour le boom and zoom que le combat tournoyant : il ne tourne pas très bien et décroche assez rapidement à basse vitesse. En plus gros défaut pour moi il n'a pas de canon juste de la mitrailleuse ce qui fait un time to kill un  chouille plus long. Enfin pour les kill le jeu ne te les compte que quand l'avion est véritablement au tapis et a condition que tu sois celui qui a infligé le plus de dégâts d'ou le décalage parfois. Ca peut arriver qu'un avion bien endommagé arrive à rentrer sur base dans ce cas pas de kill!


Merci pour les conseils, la convergence est par défaut sur 700m ça risque de changer pas mal effectivement.
Pour les kills j'ai eu in game l'avis de destruction (dans l'espèce de chat) mais pas le kilo dans le résumé de mission (aussi accessible avec tab)

----------


## Qiou87

> Hop, je viens de rentrer de congés, et je constate que la stable et l'open beta DCS ne font toujours d'un. Y'aura du monde pour voler ce mardi soir ?


Compte sur moi.  ::):  J’attends de savoir ce qu’on fait pour choisir l’appareil, Huey, Viper ou Hornet...

----------


## pollux 18

> Je suis un gros noob en simu et je viens de me mettre a BOS (enfin la c'est bodenplatte) et comment dire je suis assez mauvais. Bon on va me dire que c'est normal faut apprendre les avions toussa, mais ya quand même un truc que je dois faire pas très bien : je galère vraiment a mettre mon réticule ou je veux sur P51 je vois pas vraiment mes traçantes et il me faut a peux près les 2000 obus pour une victoire à l'usure ...
> Apres le jeux est chelou par moment deja j'ai quelques victoire mais on dirait qu'elles sont a posteriori : je tire sur un avion il fume (mais vole encore) je le perd et 4 minutes plus tard j'ai une notif comme quoi j'ai abatu un avion (qui parfois compte dans mon compteur et parfois pas). J'ai aussi de blague quand au "status de fin de misssion" j'ai du "landed" alors qu'il me manque un bout d'aile et du "crash landed" alors que j'ai juste un peu tordu l'helice.
> C'est normal tout ca ? 
> Faire exploser un 109 avec du P51 c'est un coup de bol ou je m'y prend tres mal ? 
> Comment on fait en tournoyant pour toucher ? ma cible est cachée par le moteur ?
> J'ai un T16000M FCS Hotas ya un type de reglage pour etre plus stable ? 
> J'en suis a 4 missions (un atterissage , une blessure de 6 jours , 2 crash land) et 3 victoire (dont 1 loguée en jeu mais pas comptée)


Salut, concernant tes compétences cela demande forcément de l’entraînement, comme Flappie, je fais de la simu depuis de nombreuses années et je suis toujours une quiche en doogfight...
Tu dois tenir compte du types d’avions, d’armement et de munitions délivrées. 
En tournoyant, le tire en déflection est primordial. C’est pour ça que tu dois être le plus près possible de ta cible avant d’ouvrir le feu. Et il n’est pas rare de tirer au jugé car ta cible est souvent caché par ton moteur.
Concernant la prise en compte de victoire dans le jeu, celui-ci tient compte de l’état du moteur. En gros, même si ta victime est fumante de partout, du moment que son moteur tourne, il n’est pas considéré comme détruit. Ce n’est qu’une fois le moteur H.S. ou l’avion crashé que le jeu le comptabilise comme détruit. C’est pareil pour toi quand tu te poses. Si ton moteur est intacte et seul ton avion légèrement abîmé, Le jeu te considère comme posée. Mais si tu détruit ton moteur en faisant toucher une pale d’hélice, le jeu considère que tu t’es craché.

----------


## Colargol

Convergence réglée sur 250m ,ça va beaucoup mieux. Disons que vu que ça tire dans le viseur c'est plus facile de voir si ça touche. J'ai virer le Giro au final ça n'aidait pas tant que ça puisque je sais pas le regler. Il me reste plein de truc a acquérir mais au moins j'ai plus l'impression de faire au pif.
Le Key binding du jeu frise quand même le n'importe quoi je viens de me rendre compte que si le trim marchait pas c'est tout simplement que j'avais pas bindé la bonne commande

----------


## Setzer

La deflection tu verras c'est vraiment un coup à prendre, plus tu es proche moins tu as de correction à apporter plus c'est simple. Après autre point important : toujours surveiller son energie, si tu perds trop de vitesse decroche et prépare une nouvelle passe car un décrochage en basse altitude c'est le crash assuré. Pour les manœuvres avancées regarde les video de requiem sur youtube ya pleins de trucs à apprendre!

----------


## Flappie

Ugra Media a étendu sa carte Syrie à l'Ouest pour avoir un maximum de mer, et prévoit d'intégrer Chypre pendant l'early access (qui, je le rappelle, peut très bie durer 5 ans ou plus). Deux excellentes nouvelles. Je pars tout de même du principe que nous n'auront pas Chypre afin de ne pas être déçu par la suite.

----------


## war-p

C'est sûr que déjà à la base Chypre, qui comporte une base de la raf énorme manquait déjà à l'appel, mais là c'est encore plus criant. Bon on verra bien quand se terminera l'EA  ::P:

----------


## plon

> Je suis un gros noob en simu et je viens de me mettre a BOS (enfin la c'est bodenplatte) et comment dire je suis assez mauvais. Bon on va me dire que c'est normal faut apprendre les avions toussa, mais ya quand même un truc que je dois faire pas très bien : je galère vraiment a mettre mon réticule ou je veux sur P51 je vois pas vraiment mes traçantes et il me faut a peux près les 2000 obus pour une victoire à l'usure ...
> Apres le jeux est chelou par moment deja j'ai quelques victoire mais on dirait qu'elles sont a posteriori : je tire sur un avion il fume (mais vole encore) je le perd et 4 minutes plus tard j'ai une notif comme quoi j'ai abatu un avion (qui parfois compte dans mon compteur et parfois pas). J'ai aussi de blague quand au "status de fin de misssion" j'ai du "landed" alors qu'il me manque un bout d'aile et du "crash landed" alors que j'ai juste un peu tordu l'helice.
> C'est normal tout ca ? 
> Faire exploser un 109 avec du P51 c'est un coup de bol ou je m'y prend tres mal ? 
> Comment on fait en tournoyant pour toucher ? ma cible est cachée par le moteur ?
> J'ai un T16000M FCS Hotas ya un type de reglage pour etre plus stable ? 
> J'en suis a 4 missions (un atterissage , une blessure de 6 jours , 2 crash land) et 3 victoire (dont 1 loguée en jeu mais pas comptée)


J'ai une chaîne youtube à te conseiller pour commencer : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwV...kaDy5gTIiuwGmg
Tu auras pas mal de réponses à tes questions !

----------


## Setzer

Ben  voila c'est la chaine de Requiem dont je parlais plus loin  :;):

----------


## plon

> Ben  voila c'est la chaine de Requiem dont je parlais plus loin


Y'a tout dedans  ::):  Le gars est plutôt bon pédagogue, va droit au but, et aborde tout ce qu'il faut savoir pour comprendre tout ce qu'il y a derrière un combat aérien.... (Et rentrer à peu près en un seul morceau). J'ai pigé beaucoup de trucs grâce à son boulot.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pour Mardi soir je devrai pouvoir être présent ! 

En F-16 ou A-10c, selon les besoins.

Ou en Huey si vous voulez faire du radada.

----------


## Qiou87

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai fait un article sur Liberation 2.0 pour DCS World dans le wiki des canards. J'ai essayé d'y décrire comment s'en servir et d'y ajouter quelques conseils pour bien débuter. N'hésitez pas à contribuer! J'espère que cela vous sera utile, je conseille chaudement aux joueurs solo sur DCS d'essayer au moins une fois ce soft. Ca bouche un vide béant aujourd'hui dans le gameplay de DCS, qui ne sera pas comblé avant 2021 au mieux (campagne dynamique par ED).

----------


## Tophe33

@Qiou87 merci  ::):

----------


## jeanba

> Déjà règle ta convergence, perso je mets 300 mètres max  avec ça quand tu as l'avion en plein viseur tu le découpe rapidement.
> 
> Ensuite le p51 c'est pas l'idéal pour commencer, c'est un excellent avion, très rapide, mais plutôt fait pour le boom and zoom que le combat tournoyant : il ne tourne pas très bien et décroche assez rapidement à basse vitesse. En plus gros défaut pour moi il n'a pas de canon juste de la mitrailleuse ce qui fait un time to kill un  chouille plus long. Enfin pour les kill le jeu ne te les compte que quand l'avion est véritablement au tapis et a condition que tu sois celui qui a infligé le plus de dégâts d'ou le décalage parfois. Ca peut arriver qu'un avion bien endommagé arrive à rentrer sur base dans ce cas pas de kill!


300 m, c'est déjà beaucoup !
Je suis plutôt à 200 m pour le "dogfight".
300 m, c'est plutôt pour de l'interception.
Pour t'entrainer au dogfight, je pense que le Spitfire Mk IX est bien (eventuellement en activant les 25lbs de boost) : 
Essayer un "quick combat" contre un 109G6 par exemple.

----------


## Setzer

Après c'est vraiment à l'appreciation de chacun! perso j'ai bien dis 300m max, mais mon réglage par défaut est à 250 c'est la ou je suis le plus à l'aise et c'est une bonne distance autant pour les mitrailleuses que pour les canons  :;): , 200m pour moi c'est un peu trop court.

Je plussoie, le Spit IX est une bonne machine pour commencer, très polyvalente, sinon côté allemand, le Fw 190, en version classique ou Dora!

----------


## jeanba

> Après c'est vraiment à l'appreciation de chacun! perso j'ai bien dis 300m max, mais mon réglage par défaut est à 250 c'est la ou je suis le plus à l'aise et c'est une bonne distance autant pour les mitrailleuses que pour les canons , 200m pour moi c'est un peu trop court.
> 
> Je plussoie, le Spit IX est une bonne machine pour commencer, très polyvalente, sinon côté allemand, le Fw 190, en version classique ou Dora!


J'essaye toujours de tirer le plus près possible de ma cible, au dessus de 50m, je suis trop myope !
Je pense aussi qu'il est utile quand on débute de mettre les étiquettes pour bien pouvoir estimer les distances.
Dans un deuxième temps, il s'agit de comparer la taille de la cible par rapport au collimateur.
Au strict minimum, son envergure doit être plus grande que le diamètre du collimateur ...




> Comment on fait en tournoyant pour toucher ? ma cible est cachée par le moteur ?


J'essaye si possible d'attaquer la cible par dessous. 
Sinon, cela nécessite de l'entrainement, mais je mets ma cible dans le collimateur, et progressivement, je tire sur le manche ...

----------


## Setzer

Sinon par derrière à plat, en jouant avec le lacet, de toute manière au début ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer  les deflections trop importantes : tu vas balancer toutes tes munitions dans le vide.

Un ptit lien vers un manuel de la RAF avec tout un chapitre sur la deflection, en gros au delà de 30° ça devient vraiment chaud d'ajuster donc à toit de te placer en bonnes conditions de tir  :;): 

Et oui je rejoins jeanba, au début, mets les étiquettes!, perso j'en mets encore en solo car la reco visuelle n'est pas super évidente sur un écran.

http://www.raf662.org/docs/Bag%20the...%20Manual).pdf

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai fait un article sur Liberation 2.0 pour DCS World dans le wiki des canards. J'ai essayé d'y décrire comment s'en servir et d'y ajouter quelques conseils pour bien débuter. N'hésitez pas à contribuer! J'espère que cela vous sera utile, je conseille chaudement aux joueurs solo sur DCS d'essayer au moins une fois ce soft. Ca bouche un vide béant aujourd'hui dans le gameplay de DCS, qui ne sera pas comblé avant 2021 au mieux (campagne dynamique par ED).


Je confirme ce que dit Qiou (en plus son article est top). J'ai fait une mission contre-insurrection en Iran, on leur a roulé dessus, mais voler dans un environnement actif, c'était vraiment top !

----------


## Azmodan

@ Qiou87 : Merci à toi pour la découverte ! J'ai commencé une petite campagne, en solo ça change vraiment la donne.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pouf, bon, invité demain à un BBQ chez un pote donc je pourrai pas voler.

----------


## Colargol

Merci a tout le monde pour les infos , je regarde la chaine et je digere tout ca  :;):

----------


## davidmontpellier

Présent demain en F18

----------


## Colargol

Bon bah voila j'ai mis en application : une petite mission ce soir 2 kills un atterrissage presque réussi ( j'ai juste plié l’hélice avec un coup de frein un poil brusque) et il me restait 800 balles. Ca va dans le bon sens

----------


## papagueff

peut être présent demain soir en KA50,A10c ou F18   ::rolleyes::

----------


## frostphoenyx

Syria sort mercredi, fin du bonus de 30 % sur le pré-achat.

----------


## Flappie

> Syria sort mercredi, fin du bonus de 30 % sur le pré-achat.


 :Manif: 
Elle coûte 30 euros jusqu'à demain soir, ensuite ce sera 42 euros.

Bien sûr, elle ne devrait être dispo que sur l'open beta pour commencer.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Bien sûr, elle ne devrait être dispo que sur l'open beta pour commencer.


Evidemment  :Indeed:

----------


## noryac

J'enchaine desormais les missions guns guns guns en M2000C sans trop de difficulté (3 avions contre 2 M2000C).
Je garde encore l'option avec les munitions illimitées mais j'en use de moins en moins.
Cet avion est un régal en close combat et la manoeuvrabilité est top quand on tourne entre 180 et 300 nd.

Je vais m'attaquer au sol un peu histoire de changer

----------


## Qiou87

> Evidemment


Ah donc sortie plus tôt que prévue finalement! Je vais enfin savoir si elle tue les FPS en VR vu les détails au sol... 

Le rythme actuel je crois que c’est une OB par mois et une stable tous les deux mois. Donc en septembre la stable aura aussi la Syrie, à priori. Avec un peu de chance d’ici là le développeur de Libération l’aura ajoutée à son soft (y’a déjà The Channel) et on pourra donc déjà faire des campagnes dessus  ::wub::

----------


## Jimjim13

Présent ce soir ^^
En F18 cap (ou s’il y en a déjà trop: peut importe, je m adapterai)

----------


## sentepu

xbox game pass a 1 euro qui comprend MFS 2020 standard -> https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/p/xb...%3aoverviewtab

Je pourrais héberger pour ce soir mais je serais peut être sur MFS 2020 XD

----------


## Flappie

> Je pourrais héberger pour ce soir mais je serais peut être sur MFS 2020 XD


MFS, c'est surfait : les Airbus emportent même pas de GBU-12...  ::siffle::

----------


## pollux 18

IL-2 Great Battles: Patch 4.009   https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-987812

Au programme: 

Nouvelle campagne Hell Hawks over the Bulge. 





Nouvelle carte d'été gratuite Velikiye Luki





Nouveaux pilotes féminin pour le U-2VS 



Et pour le série 69 et Yak-1b série 127



Nouvelle skin 4K pour le P-40 Kittyhawk





Cette mise à jour comprend un total de 78 points de changements principalement ciblés sur les deux principaux domaines: les améliorations de l'IA et l'amélioration de l'expérience dans le domaine du contrôle et de l'ambiance des chars de Tank Crew.


Main features



1. The new map Velikiye Luki (Summer) is available to all owners of any IL-2: Great Battles module;
2. Velikiye Luki (Winter) map has been improved and updated;
3. The new historical campaign “Hell Hawks over the Bulge” is released;
4. The visual models of the U-2VS Collector Plane crew members were replaced with new ones in the correct uniform (according to the year set in a mission, without a helmet and a parachute);
5. Female crews option added to U-2VS, Yak-1 ser. 69 and Yak-1b ser. 127 aircraft;
6. P-40E-1 now has 4K quality external textures thanks to Martin =ICDP= Catney;
7. Each Bodenplatte aircraft now has its own single mission;
8. Each Tank Crew - Battle of Prokhorovka tank now has its own single mission;
9. Since the technochat can be disabled by difficulty settings, the critical information such as the service maintenance indication (refueling, repair, first aid) will be visible in the HUD anyway;



Aircraft AI improvements



10. An AI flight leader shouldn’t circle on the ground after landing;
11. An AI error in the following terrain routine has been fixed that could cause the AI-controlled aircraft to stuck in the climb spiral and the AI wingmen in the formation to stall;
12. An AI flight leader will correctly maintain the set speed on the route;
13. AI climbing on the route corrected (they shouldn’t do too shallow of a climb and accelerate more than required as a result);
14. AI pilots shouldn’t climb on the route too steeply and, as a result, lose speed too quickly;
15. The low route speed limit has been corrected for a number of aircraft, enabling them to reach a maximum climb rate;
16. AI settings corrected for Yak-1, Yak-1b and Tempest, making them able to correctly maintain their position in a formation in level flight;
17. AI settings corrected for P-47D-22, making the formation flying more stable;
18. AI settings corrected for Flying Circus aircraft, making the formation flying more stable when descending;



Player controllable tanks improvements



19. IMPORTANT: all player-controllable tanks have detailed descriptions of their equipment, general control and functionality recommendations and individual lists of input commands accessible from the in-game Esc menu;
20. All the player-controlled tanks have animated and audible MG and main gun traveling locks;
21. Important information on sighting and radio communication equipment has been added to all tank help screens;
22. The powered turret traversing drives (where available) are automatically switched to manual mode at low turn speed for precise aiming and from manual to the powered mode drive for turning the turret fast;
23. Pz.III Ausf.M, Pz.IV Ausf.G, Pz.V Ausf.D, Pz.VI Ausf.H1 and M4A2 have functioning gyrocompass course director (controlled by the LShift + Z / LShift + X keys);
24. DT machineguns (T-34-76UVZ-194 and KV-1s) and M2 .50 AA machineguns (M4A2) iron sights can be adjusted for range (RAlt + Semicolon / RAlt + Period keys);
25. All tank radios have audible umformers (electro-mechanical converters) sounds;
26. Pz.III Ausf.M, Pz.IV Ausf.G, Pz.V Ausf.D, Pz.VI Ausf.H1 have audible gyrocompass sounds;
27. SU-152 and KV-1s: the control levers are locked in the parking position by the corresponding buttons;
28. Enabling and disabling a parking brake is reflected in the technochat;
29. To view a correct fuel reading on the KV-1s and Pz.III Ausf.M tanks, it is necessary to pump the fuel gauge first using the F key;
30. KV-1s: it’s possible to switch the fuel gauge indication between the different tanks with the LShift + F key;
31. M4A2: it’s possible to switch the fuel gauge to display the oil level as well as switch between the different tanks with the LShift + F key;
32. You can raise and lower the M4A2 commander visor;
33. M4A2 engine clutch lock buttons are correctly animated in case of a clutch failure;
34. You can use the loader visor when playing as the gunner on M4A2;
35. M4A2 AA machinegun can be shot off;
36. SU-152, Sd.Kfz.184, Pz.III Ausf.M and Pz.IV have functioning gun recoil indicators;
37. Pz.V Ausf.D ready to fire signal lamp has been corrected;
38. Pz.V Ausf.D gun mantlet armor has been corrected (its upper and low parts became more detailed);
39. All crew members who did not have access to tank intercom equipment are correctly displayed without headphones and microphones;
40. MGs and main guns won’t move a little in a stowed position;
41. The German tank commander model as been corrected (he is easier to hit in the unbuttoned position).
42. The crew models won’t appear and disappear when the camera moves in the cockpit (except the no-restrictions mode in VR);
43. The lateral aiming correction marks were corrected on German tanks;
44. It’s no longer possible to control tank weapons from certain crew stations that did not have access to them;
45. The ‘no ammo left’ message shouldn’t be repeated many times anymore;
46. AI controlled SPGs turn to face the target when ordered to engage it;
47. The ‘fuel system repaired’ message shouldn’t be repeated many times anymore;
48. The ammo counter correctly displays the remaining rounds when certain ammo load-outs are selected;



Other improvements



49. Yak-9T engine control helpers won’t cause the engine to stop when turned on at low temperatures;
50. Engine control helpers won’t incorrectly limit the engine speed after a short shutdown on twin-engine aircraft;
51. Ice Ring campaign is available in the French language thanks to our community member DN308;
52. Tank and aircraft turrets with 3 degrees of freedom have correct stowed positions;
53. Paratroopers jump from Ju-52 correctly;
54. P-38J: drag and pitching moment from the released dive flaps have been increased;
55. Il-2 model 1943: the front iron sight won’t fall off at minimal damage;
56. Pe-2 series 35 bomber: interrupting the startup procedure won’t make it impossible to start again;
57. The problem with resetting the controls to zero when switching between the engines on multi-engine aircraft has been fixed;
58. Bristol Fighter F2B control stick animation has been corrected;
59. A-20B: black artifacts that could be seen from the upper gunner station were removed;
60. Lewis and DT machine guns ammo drum won’t visibly ‘jump’ when reloaded;
61. Aircraft guns ammo reserve is correct now (it was 1 round short);
62. It is no longer possible to reload the magazine when the machine gun is cocked, which led to reloading animation errors;
63. Fighter and tank crew models are being loaded in the sim faster;
64. Character animations were further optimized, which could reduce the stuttering on some configurations;
65. Soviet and American pilots won’t be invulnerable when holding a flare gun or a pistol;
66. MLRS artillery won’t try to shoot at paratroopers;
67. The jerky behavior of rail cars on terrain bends and bridge slopes has been fixed;
68. A bug that could destroy a train when it changed the direction of movement has been fixed;
69. Sorting the list of game servers by the number of players now sorts from highest to lowest on the first click;
70. Fixed an issue that caused the world lighting to have a wrong shade for several seconds at the beginning of the mission;
71. The “F4” camera (chase camera) won’t cause graphics artifacts to appear;
72. A correct hangar will be displayed in the multiplayer lobby (previously it was always the summer one);
73. Camera behavior on mission end has been improved;
74. Numerous static objects won’t disappear from view to early and their collision models were corrected;
75. IV / JG27 will correctly continue after January 23rd in Rheinland career mode;
76. Rheinland Career mode cutscenes added;
77. The service times for all equipment have been adjusted. Now a service operation takes 2-4 minutes at the default service speed (x1 value set in Mission Editor).
78. The tank and aircraft repair settings were clarified in the Mission Editor dialog window.


Voir le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=209537

----------


## Qiou87

> MFS, c'est surfait : les Airbus emportent même pas de GBU-12...


Et y’a même pas encore de VR. Perso je l’ai pris avec le pass pour voir un peu mais sans VR ce sera pas mon simu de vol principal. Et puis c’est tellement drôle de peter des trucs au Maverick ou à la GBU...

----------


## war-p

> MFS, c'est surfait : les Airbus emportent même pas de GBU-12...


Si ça s'appelle l'eurofighter  ::trollface::

----------


## frostphoenyx

La newsletter IC pour des soldes  ::XD:: 




> *REAL VIRTUAL PILOTS FLY COMBAT
> 
> Attention Pilots!
> 
> We are aware that many of you are sight-seeing in your Cessna or flying an Airbus today. We consider this activity a little perverse of course. Not that there’s nothing wrong with that, it’s just not our thing! However, with everyone being in a flying mood today, we have launched our REAL VIRTUAL PILOTS FLY COMBAT Sale with some mind-blowing savings on several Great Battles products.
> 
> If you’ve wish-listed any of our products on Steam or been thinking about grabbing one of these from our website now is the time to make your move! We’re almost giving them away. Get in the cockpit today and BECOME A WARRIOR NOT A TOURIST! Tell your General Aviation friends this hobby is much more than driving a bus with wings.*

----------


## Qiou87

En plus de la sortie de la carte Syrie, la campagne *Raven One* de Baltic Dragon (Le mec derrière les campagnes du module M2000C entre autres) est disponible en open bêta. 

Je la prendrai dès sa sortie en stable, le mec fait les meilleures campagnes scénarisées de DCS. La campagne supporte le SuperCarrier et nécessite Persian Gulf et le F/A 18C bien sûr.

Et le trailer qui fait envie:

----------


## Flappie

Que d'amour, cette màj open beta DCS. Il n'y a pas que l'ajout de la Syrie. Loin de là.
A noter, pour les râleurs, qu'ED peut corriger certains bugs gênants en 6 semaines, quand on documente le bug correctement, que les bugs sont relativement simples à corriger, et qu'il ne s'agit pas de changer les valeurs de missiles top-secret.

----------


## pollux 18

> La newsletter IC pour des soldes


Tu oublies le plus important: 

Voici ce qui est en vente sur Steam et dans la boutique en ligne officielle IL-2 (la vente se déroule du 18 août au 24 août 2020):



*Battle of Stalingrad - 85% de réduction  pour la toute première fois! 

Bataille de Moscou - 75% de réduction 

Bataille de Kuban - 75% de réduction 

Bataille de Bodenplatte - 66% de réduction 

Flying Circus Volume I - 66% de réduction*

----------


## Colargol

le mode "carrière" des Great battle c'est pas un peu de la blague. Bon je suis encore en apprentissage donc c'est pas mal de refaire les mêmes trucs mais la j'alterne entre soutien au sol et escorte de bombardier et je me bat invariablement contre des 109 et des FW190 de jour de la même base.
C'est bondenplatte qui est un poil vide ?  
Il faut jouer aux campagnes scénarisées pour avoir un truc moins procédural ?

----------


## Setzer

Ah ben c'est sur que le mode carrière c'est pas toujours la folie, parfois tu te tapes des mission d'appui aérien et tu ne croise pas un bandit en 45 min...

----------


## nephyl

> le mode "carrière" des Great battle c'est pas un peu de la blague. Bon je suis encore en apprentissage donc c'est pas mal de refaire les mêmes trucs mais la j'alterne entre soutien au sol et escorte de bombardier et je me bat invariablement contre des 109 et des FW190 de jour de la même base.
> C'est bondenplatte qui est un poil vide ?  
> Il faut jouer aux campagnes scénarisées pour avoir un truc moins procédural ?


Le mode carrière est très répétitif. Les campagnes scénarisées ont plus de variété mais sont assez austères.

----------


## Setzer

Après j'ai la faiblesse de penser (ou de me convaincre) que la répétitivité du mode carrière est un peu à l'image du quotidien des pilotes de l'époque qui enchainaient les missions avec parfois rien, parfois un gros accrochage puis parfois pas de retour...

----------


## Azmodan

Le mod DCS Liberation (gloire éternelle à Qiou87 d'avoir mis ce mod en lumière) est passé en version 2.1 avec sa première intégration de la carte de la Syrie !

----------


## Flappie

Je vois que DCS Liberation concocte des missions coop. Je testerai bien ça mardi prochain. Ça vous tente ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Je vois que DCS Liberation concocte des missions coop. Je testerai bien ça mardi prochain. Ça vous tente ?


Ça doit se faire, et je suis chaud. En revanche je ne sais pas s’il faut commencer une campagne au tour 1, ou alors faut qu’on soit au moins 5-6 en CAP. Les premiers tours de jeu sont fortement chargés en appareils ennemis.

Cool de voir la Syrie déjà intégrée en tout cas!

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Je vois que DCS Liberation concocte des missions coop. Je testerai bien ça mardi prochain. Ça vous tente ?


Yes yes yes  ::wub::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pareil !!!!!

----------


## Qiou87

> Le mod DCS Liberation (gloire éternelle à Qiou87 d'avoir mis ce mod en lumière) est passé en version 2.1 avec sa première intégration de la carte de la Syrie !


En fait gloire éternelle à Khopa surtout, d'avoir repris le projet et d'en avoir fait ce que c'est. 2 jours pour sortir une version compatible avec 5 campagnes sur la carte Syrie, c'est du rapide.  ::): 

C'est un français d'ailleurs. Je lui ai fait une donation Paypal, il le mérite largement. Quand tu vois le prix d'une campagne d'une dizaine de missions (c'est pas le même boulot, mais n'empêche que ça se finit en une dizaine d'heures), Liberation offre beaucoup. J'ai terminé l'invasion de l'Iran (15 tours environ), puis je me suis heurté à un mur rouge au Nevada (USA 2005 vs. RUS 2010, j'ai abandonné au bout de 15 missions, on avançait pas du fait de la stupidité de l'IA, trop de SA-10 et d'unités au sol...), et là je me détends à péter des insurgés (UAE vs. Insurgés moddés, sur le sud du golfe Persique). C'est varié, et depuis que je l'ai installé j'ai encore plus envie de lancer DCS qu'avant (sauf le mardi soir, ça j'ai pas besoin de me motiver  ::lol:: ).

Mais merci, ça fait plaisir de voir que je vous ai fait découvrir un truc et que ça vous plait.  :;): 

EDIT: *Flappie* faudra qu'on se fixe une condition de victoire, parce qu'en pratique on peut très bien se poser, refuel/rearm, et repartir. Surtout que la CAP adverse sera lancée jusqu'à ce qu'ils n'aient plus d'avions (et dans certaines campagnes ils en ont 100 en stock sur les différentes bases). Soit on se dit que chacun se repose à la base de départ sans réarmer, ou quand certaines unités ont été éliminées... Gaffe à la "culling distance" dans les paramètres, au delà de cette distance les unités de la carte tactique (=Liberation) ne sont pas ajoutées à la mission DCS (pour éviter d'avoir une mission avec 500 unités ennemies en même temps). Alors que ça peut être fun d'avancer une campagne à plusieurs, en faisant 1-2-3 missions par mardi soir selon notre rapidité.

----------


## Olis

J'ai craqué sur la carte de la Syrie, plus qu'à attendre qu'elle soit dispo sur la stable (par contre j'ai tiqué sur le prix des derniers avions, plus de 70 euros, encore heureux que je ne les prends qu'en promo)

----------


## Qiou87

En même temps -30% quand on précommande, -20% en early access et -50% lors des promos 4x par an... faut le vouloir pour les payer plein pot. Même le Viper je l’ai eu à 32€ en juin avec la promo + quelques points que j’avais sur leur store. Alors ouais, le prix officiel c’est 70€...

Je pense en septembre la maj de la stable et dispo de la Syrie. La dernière était en juillet.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai fait un essai rapide au dessus de Beyrouth, c'est juste impressionnant : zéro lag malgré une multitude de bâtiments, arbres... Cette map va nous occuper un moment ! 5 pays, de la verdure, du désert, des montagnes...  ::love::

----------


## Loloborgo

Ça à l'air prometteur cette carte décidément  :^_^: 

Pas mal pris par MSFS ces jours-ci mais hâte de revoler avec vous!

J'espère que ce sera bon pour septembre et la sortie de la prochaine update!

----------


## Qiou87

On vole bien demain alors, sur une mission de Liberation générée par Flappie? On ouvre les inscriptions?

- Qiou, F16 ou F18 CAP/CAS

----------


## Flappie

Générée par Flappie ? Mais je ne connais pas Liberation, moi !  :^_^: 

En tout cas, j'en serai aussi, en AV-8B ou RIO Tomcat, ou Viggen.

----------


## Qiou87

Ah ok! Bah je peux m'y coller si tu veux, faudra qu'on se cale avec l'hôte car si on veut faire une campagne dynamique faut récupérer le fichier de débrief pour l'injecter dans le soft et générer le tour suivant comme ça (en multi).

----------


## Flappie

Oui, je veux bien que tu gères la mission si ça ne t'ennuye pas. Je me renseigne pour le débrief.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Présent aussi ! F16 (cap/cas) ou A-10c.

J'arriverai peut-être un peu en retard (21h30 au lieu de 21h).

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui, je veux bien que tu gères la mission si ça ne t'ennuye pas. Je me renseigne pour le débrief.


Alright. On peut se faire une invasion de l'Iran par Blufor alors. Liberation ne spawne qu'un seul porte-avions donc merci de préciser, pour les Hornet/Tomcat, si vous avez besoin du Stennis (pour ceux qui n'ont pas le SC). En Harrier tu auras le Tarawa normalement.

Privilégiez CAP et SEAD à priori, je générerai la mission en fin de journée pour préciser un peu plus et partager la carte tactique afin que chacun situe ce qu'on doit faire.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Alright. On peut se faire une invasion de l'Iran par Blufor alors. Liberation ne spawne qu'un seul porte-avions donc merci de préciser, pour les Hornet/Tomcat, si vous avez besoin du Stennis (pour ceux qui n'ont pas le SC). En Harrier tu auras le Tarawa normalement.
> 
> Privilégiez CAP et SEAD à priori, je générerai la mission en fin de journée pour préciser un peu plus et partager la carte tactique afin que chacun situe ce qu'on doit faire.


Salut les canards. Je serai présent en F18 CAP/CAS/SEAD avec SC :-)

----------


## ze_droopy

Absent  ::(:  bureau en travaux.

----------


## sentepu

Présent M2K. dispo vers 20h pour le host

----------


## Jimjim13

Présent  en  F18 ^^

----------


## Qiou87

D’ailleurs va falloir me dire comment j’envoie la mission à l’hôte.  ::unsure::

----------


## davidmontpellier

Sur Team Speak?

----------


## Qiou87

Si y'a un file exchange dessus alors ouais, on fera comme ça. Comme indiqué faut trouver aussi comment récupérer le débrief en fin de mission (n'ayant jamais hôté je ne sais pas comment ça se passe, en solo y'a un écran de débrief avec les pertes de chaque côté et on peut enregistrer ce débrief en tant que fichier). Je réinjecterai ce débrief dans Liberation pour la mission suivante, histoire que ça se suive.

----------


## Qiou87

Je tente un petit briefing. A noter que c'est donc auto-généré, je n'ai pas toutes les libertés.

*Conquête de l'Iran - Tour 1*


L'objectif de la CAS est de défendre nos troupes au sol. Il y a environ 25 unités ennemies sur chaque front, chars et blindés. Ils vont chercher à progresser à travers nos lignes et jusqu'à nos bases à terre, il est crucial de les repousser et si possible de gagner du terrain. Elle sera couverte par des unités SAM et par notre fidèle CAP. Attendez-vous à voir des chasseurs débarquer de l'ouest et du nord, en nombres. L'Iran dispose de F14 et Mig29 principalement, épaulés par d'antiques Mig21 et F4E qui représentent de moindres menaces. Quelques sites SAM défendent les bases de Bandar Lengeh et Lar, et doivent être traités pour la sécurité de notre CAS.

Des MQ-9 Reaper assurent le JTAC sur les deux fronts.

La *CAP* (M2000, F16C) décolle de Queshm Island. Il y a uniquement des slots joueurs. 2 F18C du Lincoln sont aussi disponibles en mission CAP si besoin.
La *CAS* (A10C, AH-64D) décolle de Bandar Abbas et Havadarya. Les A10 sont joueurs, les Apache sont des IA.
La *SEAD*/DEAD (F18C/AV8B ) décolle du Abraham Lincoln (!SuperCarrier!) et du Nassau. Uniquement des slots joueurs.
Une paire de F18C est assignée pour une *attaque anti-navire* sur les deux Molnyia stationnés près de Bandar Lengeh, si ça vous tente. Slots joueurs uniquement.

C'est la première fois que j'utilise Liberation en multi, j'espère que ça se passera bien. Pour la CAP chaque base ennemie a plusieurs équipages de chaque appareil qui décollent en séquence lorsqu'on abat leurs copains, de quoi s'occuper un moment normalement.

----------


## Flappie

Super, ton brief ! Je suis chaud-patate !
On devra jeter un oeil aux menaces indiquées dans le brief ingame pour ne pas se faire cueillir en SEAD (surtout moi avec mon Harrier  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Liliann

Present en M2K

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Comme j'arriverai un peu à la bourre, je viendrai en Cas !

----------


## Qiou87

Bon bah désolé de vous avoir abandonné, j'ai un souci de connexion et le reboot PC+box+routeur n'a rien changé. J'ai entre 450 et 1700 de ping avec de nombreux timeout quand je fais un petit ping externe, autrement dit ça déconne quelque part sur ma ligne.  ::sad::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon moi faut que je retourne à l'école des F-16 :D

Très mauvais pour trouver de la cible au sol avec le pod du F-16C. C'est là qu'on apprécie l'A-10C quand même....

Merci pour la mission Flappie  ::):  (et les autres)

Qiou > T'as pas eu de Qiou en fait  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

J'ai jamais eu autant de mal à localiser mes cibles ! Mais la mission était intéressante avec notre effectif réduit. Pour info, c'était Hell Valley Sachhere v4.

Qiou, je vais me pencher sur DCS Liberation. Je verrai si j'arrive à hoster une mission que je fais moi même.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> J'ai jamais eu autant de mal à localiser mes cibles ! Mais la mission était intéressante avec notre effectif réduit. Pour info, c'était Hell Valley Sachhere v4.
> 
> Qiou, je vais me pencher sur DCS Liberation. Je verrai si j'arrive à hoster une mission que je fais moi même.


D'ailleurs on a débriéfé sur la mission?

----------


## Flappie

A l'oral, non, pas trop. Mais on peut le faire ici.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> A l'oral, non, pas trop. Mais on peut le faire ici.


OK: 
Très bonne mission.
SAM: Je n'ai vu qu'un seul site SAM. Je n'en ait pas vu d'autres. Peut-être ont-ils été traité avant.
CAP: C'était bien musclé. j'ai bien aimé notamment un combat tournoyant avec un mig 29. Heureusement que Lilian est venu me prêter main forte.
CAS: J'ai trouvé que les cibles au sol très très dur à trouver. Peut être des messages des convois donnant la position ou ils sont bloqués seraient bienvenu :-)

----------


## Flappie

> CAS: J'ai trouvé que les cibles au sol très très dur à trouver. Peut être des messages des convois donnant la position ou ils sont bloqués seraient bienvenu :-)


Euh, on a eu les messages !  ::P:  J'ai même annoncé que je notais les coordonnées et que je pouvais les donner à volonté, mais tu étais occupé en CAP, je crois. Quant à Benou, il ne sait pas les entrer dans le F-16.

Je vais améliorer la mission en ajoutant des fumis lorsque nos convois sont bloqués par les positions ennemies.

----------


## davidmontpellier

Je viens de regarder le tacview et j'ai eu une chance de fou de rester en vie :-)
Entre le mig-21 qui rate toutes ses passes en face à face et les manpad qui font des tirs simultanés sur moi j'aurai du mourir 10 fois :-)

Bonne idée les fumigènes :-)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Sur la map F10 on voyait le convoi. Mais on en a perdu une grosse partie face au T55 survivant (il s'est fait exposer par un des véhicules du convoi). Donc je pense qu'il faut plutôt bien remonter le trajet en scannant les abords.

En F-16c, j'ai eu énormément de mal à scanner la zone, surtout qu'en mode CCIP, le TGP est asservi au point de visée (donc pas possible de se reposer sur le tgp pour fixer une cible) et en CCRP, quand on bouge la caméra, ça déplace le WP (donc galère pour se reseter sur une position fixe et repartir en recherche).

Après je m'y prend peut-être mal.

Sinon oui, les méchants sont pas évidents à trouver, mais c'était sympa cette incertitude et cette difficulté, j'ai bien aimé, même si j'ai fini par sortir mon camion à bombes  ::lol::  (enfin en F-16, j'avais qd même 4 x GBU et 6 x MK82 ^^ Tu m'étonne que j'ai galéré face au 21).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon j'ai compris pourquoi j'en chiais Mardi. J'avais pas de TTL ou de target box qui me montrait la cible sur le HUD. J'étais totalement paumé sur là ouske le tgp pointait sa caméra.

Je referai un essai ce week-end.

Et à priori, en stable, pas encore possible de saisir des coordonnées d'une cible, mais ça a l'air d'être ok en OB.

Edit : ah bin si, j'ai vu. Juste qu'en OB on voit maintenant les coordonnées sur l'écran du TGP.

----------


## Qiou87

Moi j'ai progressé aussi dans mon problème de connexion, c'est bien le ping qui pose souci et c'est externe. Probable que ce soit un routeur proche de mon immeuble (voire celui de l'immeuble) qui sature. Je suis bon avant 20h et après 23h... Je vais essayer avec mon VPN ce soir pour voir si ça débloque mon souci.

*Y'a-t-il des soucis à utiliser un VPN pour jouer à DCS*, ou utiliser TS et/ou SRS? J'ai un VPN payant (NordVPN) donc normalement les débits resteront corrects. C'est frustrant d'être à 500MB/sec d'après speedtest, mais de voir 500-1500ms de ping (sur 8.8.8.8 que j'ai testé).

@Mirabelle: oui le TGP du Viper est massivement amélioré dans l'OB, je pense que ça résoudra beaucoup de tes soucis. Ca et la Syrie me font titiller un passage en OB via l'updater, mais après le mardi faut que je fasse la manip inverse... Restant donc en stable je me suis pris d'amour pour le bombardement à la Mk-82 sur le F16 (12 bombes quand même + 4 AMRAAM, pas si mal!) dans ma campagne Liberation. Le CCIP est précis je trouve sur cet appareil, mieux que sur Mirage et F/A-18. C'est pas parfait mais avec un peu de pratique j'ai désormais un hitrate de 80%.

----------


## Qiou87

Je voulais aussi partager le boulot d'un skinner que je trouve très sympa, Helles Belle. J'aime particulièrement son boulot sur le F-16 (le Boneyard Wrangler est top). Alors évidemment c'est pas vraiment de la livrée officielle, mais l'inspiration warbirds/WWII sur des jets modernes rend vraiment bien.  Enfin je trouve.

----------


## war-p

Heu, pour ceux qui sont abonnés à la newsletter de dcs, je bigle, où ils mettent des screens de MSFS comme ça pour le fun?  ::huh::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

L'image des nuages ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui. J'ai cherché le screen dans la rubrique appropriée pour l'avoir en plus grand mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé. Mais c'est évidemment un screen d'une prochaine version de DCS. Méfiance tout de même : ça reste une image, avec certaines conditions météo. Rien à voir avec les longues vidéos de Microsoft/Asobo montrant toutes les saisons, et toutes les possibilités météo. ED a sûrement encore plein de boulot sur cette nouvelle météo à venir.

----------


## war-p

Oui enfin ils nous avaient déjà fait la blague auparavant pour finalement faire machine arrière. Mais je sais pas pourquoi je sens bien le module payant pour une météo correcte...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Ce qui est étrange c'est de lancer ce pavé dans la mare sans en parler dans cette même newsletter, et en effet juste après la sortie de MSFS ça entretient. Mais même en statique avoir de tels nuages dans DCS serait  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

> Mais je sais pas pourquoi je sens bien le module payant pour une météo correcte...


Même pas en rêve. La météo fait partie du jeu gratuit.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Qiou > Je doute que passer par un VPN va t'aider. Si c'est saturé au niveau matériel sur ta ligne, ça sera pareil (tu passes par les mêmes tuyaux). A tester, si le souci est ailleurs, on sait jamais.

Sinon, j'ai je pense compris mon souci sur le F16. Aucun tadpole ou direction vers les cibles ou les steerpoints, ça ressemble à un problème d'INS.

Je fais une calibration courte (le Stor Hdg, puis qd RDY 10 sur le panneau, je passe l'EGI sur Nav). Tu fais comment Qiou ? Une calibration longue ? (Ça prend 8 min au lieu de 2 :-/ ).

Si quelqu'un a une autre idée....

----------


## Qiou87

Faut que j'essaie le VPN un soir, si mon ping remonte haut (c'est arrivé 3 soirs de suite), je teste avec le VPN. Car le débit est bon (je reste à 500MB ), mais avec un ping très mauvais. A voir.

Pour l'INS je me contente du court, je t'avoue que le Viper me sert uniquement en CAP et CCIP pour l'instant. Pour lâcher de la GBU jusqu'ici je fais ça au Hornet. J'attends surtout les Maverick et HARM sur le Viper.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai trouvé ! Je faisais un réarmement en même temps. Ca flingue l'alignement de l'INS. Il faut soit réarmer avant, soit après, mais pas pendant.

Bon sinon, fait chier, mon stick Warthog est mort. Je pense que c'est la base qui m'a lâchée. J'ai dû le démonter car le plateau du haut avait bougé (une vis c'était enlevée), et quand j'ai tout remonté, plus rien.....

Là, même tout démonté, avec juste le manche, windows ne détecte que dalle. Fait chier fait chier.

----------


## sentepu

> Moi j'ai progressé aussi dans mon problème de connexion, c'est bien le ping qui pose souci et c'est externe. Probable que ce soit un routeur proche de mon immeuble (voire celui de l'immeuble) qui sature. Je suis bon avant 20h et après 23h... Je vais essayer avec mon VPN ce soir pour voir si ça débloque mon souci.
> 
> *Y'a-t-il des soucis à utiliser un VPN pour jouer à DCS*, ou utiliser TS et/ou SRS? J'ai un VPN payant (NordVPN) donc normalement les débits resteront corrects. C'est frustrant d'être à 500MB/sec d'après speedtest, mais de voir 500-1500ms de ping (sur 8.8.8.8 que j'ai testé).


Je suis en VPN 7/7-24/24 pratiquement (j'utilise celui fournis avec dashlane), aucun soucis netflix ou jeux, il y as seulement le serveur Arma3Sync avec la commu GDC qui refuse la co mais quand il faut maj je désactive un coup et c'est bon  ::): 
Sur le serveur Arma3 je passe de 2ms à 4ms \o/ (je suis sur paris donc ca aide beaucoup je pense)

----------


## Qiou87

> Je suis en VPN 7/7-24/24 pratiquement (j'utilise celui fournis avec dashlane), aucun soucis netflix ou jeux, il y as seulement le serveur Arma3Sync avec la commu GDC qui refuse la co mais quand il faut maj je désactive un coup et c'est bon 
> Sur le serveur Arma3 je passe de 2ms à 4ms \o/ (je suis sur paris donc ca aide beaucoup je pense)


Merci de ton retour, ça me rassure. Je vais voir, ça avait l'air ponctuel (3j et rien depuis). Toujours bien d'avoir un backup, l'autre soir j'étais vraiment dégoûté de pas pouvoir vous rejoindre. Pour me venger mardi je suis allé en solo pour larguer de la GBU-10 sur la tronche d'un Molnyia, il a pas apprécié.  ::lol::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon moi, base magnétique HS. J'en ai recommandé une nouvelle du coup.

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai eu mon atterrissage le plus chaud ce soir, en Hornet. Touché par un tir au sol d'arme légère, il me manquait l'aileron droit et la gouverne droite entière. L'avion restait manoeuvrant mais en finale pour me poser, je descends sous les 250kts et soudainement l'avion part violemment à droite. J'ai sorti le train, 1 cran de volets et posé l'avion à 270kts, la vitesse minimale où il restait stable en roulis. Le freinage a été... sport. J'ai fini à 200m du bout de piste.  ::o:

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Bon moi, base magnétique HS. J'en ai recommandé une nouvelle du coup.


Elle arrive quand?
Tu as de quoi voler en attendant?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Elle arrive quand?
> Tu as de quoi voler en attendant?


Normalement elle arrive cette semaine. Pour l'instant, rien pour voler non, snif. Mais bon, j'ai mon beau-frère à la maison cette semaine, donc de toute façon.....

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: *JDD N°269*

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=992847

Un JDD riche en contenu divers: 

- Une campagne gratuite pour le Tempest Mk V est en cours de création sur la carte Bodenplatte intitulé "A Violent Wind" 

- Les travaux en cours sur un système plus approfondi de contrôle des systèmes d'alimentation en carburant

- Un travail sur la révision de la visibilité générale des aéronefs est prévu afin de trouver un meilleur compromis entre jouabilité et réalisme historique. Cette annonce fait suite à l’ouverture  après d'une discussion des développeurs avec la communauté: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...ibility-issue/

- Ils reparlent enfin de la fonction Air Marshal dont l'achèvement semble imminent. Pour rappel, cette fonctionnalité annoncée avec l'opus Bodenplatte avait dû être reporté suite au départ prématuré du membre de l'équipe en charge du projet dixit les dév... 

- Les travaux sur l'améliorations apportées à l'IA pour les avions et les véhicules terrestres se poursuivent.

- Renforcement des capacités techniques dans le domaine de la production de cartes, ce qui est nécessaire pour mettre en œuvre tout ce qui est prévu pour le paysage normand.



Concernant les avions de l'opus Normandie, sept appareils sont actuellement en cours de développement à divers stades d'achèvement:


- Spitfire XIV - Modèle extérieur texturé et intégré au moteur, modèle de vol en cours d'élaboration
- Bf109G-6 Late - Modèle de vol en cours d'élaboration
- P-51B - Modèle 3D en cours de travail
- Typhoon Mark IB - modèle 3D en cours de développement
- Mosquito - modèle 3D en cours de travail
- C-47 - Modèle extérieur texturé et intégré au moteur, modèle de vol en cours d'élaboration 

Dont voici les premiers screens WIP en version seulement IA pour le moment 










L'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-fr.com/

----------


## Setzer

Cool pour la campagne du Tempest, et pour la visibilité!

En espérant que ça s'applique aussi à la VR...

----------


## Qiou87

On vole demain soir *sur DCS*? On peut continuer l'exploration/notation d'anciennes missions que tu as Flappie...

Je serai présent (si mon internet ne m'en empêche pas). Viper ou Hornet selon le besoin, ou alors en Huey si la mission s'y prête.

----------


## davidmontpellier

Présent en F18 :-)

----------


## Jimjim13

Présent  en F18 également ^^

----------


## Flappie

Je serai là.  ::): 

Dites, je viens seulement de l'apprendre, mais depuis mai 2020, DCS n'utilise plus du tout StarForce.  :Perfect:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je serai pas là  ::): 

Mais je devrai être là Mardi semaine prochaine, ma nouvelle base est en cours de livraison  ::lol::  (Je crois les doigts que le problème soit pas ailleurs).

----------


## Flappie

Boarf, si ton Warthog n'est pas réparé, pour à peine plus cher, tu as ça qui t'attend pas loin de chez toi : https://www.leboncoin.fr/sports_hobbies/1724077896.htm/

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Boarf, si ton Warthog n'est pas réparé, pour à peine plus cher, tu as ça qui t'attend pas loin de chez toi : https://www.leboncoin.fr/sports_hobbies/1724077896.htm/
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/nR9C475/image.png


Si tu es plus FS2020 alors il y a aussi cette offre au même endroit:
https://www.leboncoin.fr/sports_hobbies/1709805320.htm

----------


## Setzer

M'enfin, et si on danse?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Simple, efficace, compact, j'adhère ! (Ma femme me souffle dans l'oreillette que non même pas en rêve ^^).

----------


## Qiou87

Le pit en VR, je sais pas trop à quoi ça sert. Tu n'auras jamais un alignement entre le bouton en VR et le bouton physique, donc pour le feedback tactile on repassera. Soit tu te fais un pit véritable comme ça avec écran 360°, soit tu fais de la VR (et bientôt j'espère avec gants haptiques pour la sensation d’interagir avec les contrôles). Mais les deux ensembles, je ne vois pas comment ça peut marcher.

----------


## Flappie

> Mais les deux ensembles, je ne vois pas comment ça peut marcher.


Ben, comme tu peux le voir : ça marche pas trop puisqu'il ils vendant la carlingue !  :^_^:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Le pit en VR, je sais pas trop à quoi ça sert. Tu n'auras jamais un alignement entre le bouton en VR et le bouton physique, donc pour le feedback tactile on repassera. Soit tu te fais un pit véritable comme ça avec écran 360°, soit tu fais de la VR (et bientôt j'espère avec gants haptiques pour la sensation d’interagir avec les contrôles). Mais les deux ensembles, je ne vois pas comment ça peut marcher.


Dans le milieu militaire on va passer a la réalité mixte : les caméras sur le casque t'affiche le tableau de bord en surimpression de la VR. Donc c'est faisable.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai vu un truc comme ça pour DCS d'ailleurs, mais je retrouve plus le nom....

----------


## Qiou87

> Dans le milieu militaire on va passer a la réalité mixte : les caméras sur le casque t'affiche le tableau de bord en surimpression de la VR. Donc c'est faisable.


Ah mais clairement, c'est un next step. D'ailleurs je vais en parler à ma femme qui dit que mon bureau de 120x60 prend trop de place, "chérie je vais acheter un pit". Et puis c'est pratique quand tu passes du Hornet au Viper, tu changes de pièce...  ::trollface:: 

On doit être encore à quelques années d'un truc correct dans le grand public. Les caméras du Rift S que j'ai par exemple t'affichent un truc fort moche quand tu les utilises. Et coller plusieurs caméras 4K sur le casque ça fait grimper un peu le prix.  ::lol::

----------


## Redneck

Bonjour/soir à tous ,

c'est le moment de compléter votre collection IL-2 ! (site Off et steam )

----------


## Flappie

Salut Redneck. Il me semble au contraire que les soldes IL2 viennent de se terminer... non ?

----------


## Jimjim13

Désolé j’arrive à peine chez moi, petit imprévu . Ça va être compliqué d’être parmi vous ce soir.
Bon vol à vous

----------


## Redneck

Salut Flappie , c'est d'actualité , en tout cas je le vois en ce moment ( je remplis mon caddie :x )  
https://il2sturmovik.com/store/campaigns/  et  https://il2sturmovik.com/store/collector-planes/

par contre sur Steam c'est pas cohérent , y a pas tout à a fait les mêmes items en promo

Edit : la même pour RoF  https://riseofflight.com/store/

----------


## Flappie

Ah OK merci, je ne regardais pas les bons articles. L'avion des Sorcières de la Nuit (U-2VS) est super pas cher ! Les AV comptaient justement faire une campagne sur le thème.  ::): 

EDIT: correction, c'est surtout moi qui aimerais une campagne sur ce thème. On ne m'a encore rien promis.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Olis

Je me suis fais plaisir sur il-2, et j'ai remarqué un bug sur steam, je mets un avion dans mon panier, j'utilise le retour arrière pour en choisir un autre et je tombe sur les promos d'il y a 1 mois, avions pas en solde mais les cartes en solde, je n'ai pas tenté de mettre une map dans mon panier par contre

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai reçu ma nouvelle base magnétique, elle marche au poil ! Même plus précise que mon ancienne (qui était d'occaze).

Content  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai reçu ma nouvelle base magnétique, elle marche au poil ! Même plus précise que mon ancienne (qui était d'occaze).


Cool ! Merci pour ton retour. J'ignorais que la base magnétique du Warthog pouvait flancher.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Moi aussi.... Ca a commencé à merder doucement (moins précis), puis pouf, plus reconnu par le PC.

Je penche cependant pour un court-circuit pas de bol à cause d'une vis baladeuse.......

----------


## Flappie

Encore une excellente vidéo (autobiographique) d'Até :



Au programme, tout plein de galères en SEM!  ::):

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

Hello,

J'ai envie de me lancer dans IL-2 Sturmovik great battles, je pratique déjà la simulation civile depuis des années avec FSX puis Xplane11. Je vois qu'il y a différentes Battles à acheter et comme je me vois  mal dépenser autant de fois 50 euros, par quel opus me conseilleriez vous de commencer?: Stalingrad ou plus récent ?.

----------


## Olis

Sur steam il faut stalingrad pour acheter les autres

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

Pas si on le prend sur le site officiel, ma question avait plus trait à l'expérience de jeu pour un noob qu'à des contingences commerciales. Cela étant, j'imagine qu'il y aura autant de réponses que de joueurs, je vais tenter un pile ou face entre Stalingrad et bodenplatte.

----------


## Colargol

je pense que la reponse c'est plutot quels avions tu veux piloter. 
Je m'y suis lancer moi même au soldes d'été (steam). mais comme il y a eu pas mal de solde j'ai maintenant 3 map.
Si tu vises le solo sache tout de même que les campagnes scriptées sont 10 fois plus sympa a jouer que le mode carrière (qui n'est qu'une sorte de générateur de mission un peu amélioré mais qui n'offre pas trop de surprise ni d’interaction). Mais c'est pas pour autant que ces campagnes scriptées sont ouf en terme de rebondissement celle que je connais (pour le p47 sur bodenplatte) est très sur des rails en gros t'as un briefing tu le suis et la mission se passe comme dans le brieffing. 
De plus depuis que j'ai acheter le jeu il y a tout juste 2 mois toutes les map on été en solde et toutes les campagnes /avions premium aussi. Du coup normalement une fois le une map achetée t'aura pas trop longtemps a attendre je pense pour avoir du nouveau contenu soldé.
Enfin si tu prend bondenplatte (car tu veux plutot du spit / P51 que du lagg / mig) vise plutot la premium car le P38 est particulier et vient avec une campagne gratuite.

Je précise aussi qu'on est sur de la simu sur 40 minutes de mission perso j'ai 5 minutes de taxi , 15 minutes de nav sur objectif, 5 minutes d'action (3 kills quand j'ai la forme ou 7/8 cible au sol) 15 minutes de retour sans munitions 5 minutes pour atterrir

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

Merci pour ce retour d'expérience, je vais donc me diriger vers Bodenplatte avec le p38 et attendre des soldes pour le reste.

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

Rhaaa les vils éditeurs, pas un tutoriel ingame pour IL-2 Great crash landing, je sens que je vais devoir sortir les rames avant d'allumer les moteurs  :haha:

----------


## pollux 18

Je te conseil les vidéos tuto de Requiem qui te permettront de découvrir toutes les subtilités de chaque avion: 

https://www.youtube.com/c/TheAirCombatTutorialLibrary

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

Merci beaucoup, ces tutos vont m'occuper un moment.

----------


## Setzer

N'hésites pas à aller sur le forum officiel, tu as notamment dans la section des missions/campagnes une serie "ecole de pilotage" qui reprend des missions basiques (décollage, attero, dogfight, tir sur bombardier etc.) Pour chaque modèle d'avion. Si tu veux commencer soft, prends un spit IX côté alliers ou un FW 190 côté axe  ::):

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

> N'hésites pas à aller sur le forum officiel, tu as notamment dans la section des missions/campagnes une serie "ecole de pilotage" qui reprend des missions basiques (décollage, attero, dogfight, tir sur bombardier etc.) Pour chaque modèle d'avion. Si tu veux commencer soft, prends un spit IX côté alliers ou un FW 190 côté axe


Aaaah c'est Noël, je sens que je vais me régaler.

----------


## Setzer

N'hésite pas si tu as des questions et bons vols!

----------


## Qiou87

Allez, je suis chaud, je lance les *inscriptions pour mardi soir sur DCS World* (en stable).

Alors je sais pas encore ce qu'on va faire, où on va voler et qui va héberger, mais ça fait partie du charme non?  ::lol::  On verra en fonction des présents déjà. Au pire on ira squatter un serveur 4YA comme l'autre soir, c'était marrant pour un petit groupe.

Qiou en F/A-18C Hornet du coup

----------


## Flappie

> Qiou en F/A-18C Hornet du coup


Flappie: AV-8B ou RIO Tomcat  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Flappie: AV-8B ou RIO Tomcat


L'AV-8B en multi d'ailleurs, bien géré, il fait mal. J'en ai vu un arriver avec 12 GBU-38 et décimer totalement une base ennemie en une passe. J'étais positivement impressionné!  ::o: 

Pour ma part j'attends le A-10C II qui devrait pas tarder, je me le prendrai peut-être. L'A-10 me titille depuis un moment, la CAS m'amuse et la capacité d'emport démentielle de cet avion me fait triper. Ca, et le BRRRRRRRRRTT bien sûr. Combiné au nouveau viseur que j'espère convaincant en VR et aux nouvelles capacités ça pourrait être fun. Et ED a confirmé bosser directement avec de véritables pilotes de Warthog d'active pour corriger les imprécisions du modèle de vol (pour l'actuel A-10C et le MkII, si des ajustements sont apportés). Un mec a fait un long post pour expliquer qu'il reproduisait les mêmes manoeuvres IRL après les avoir testées en jeu, et rapportait les valeurs qu'il trouvait. De quoi ajuster conso de carburant, puissance moteur, traînée, etc. Il semble que l'A-10C du jeu est moins performant que le vrai, tant côté moteurs que traînée.

----------


## war-p

> L'AV-8B en multi d'ailleurs, bien géré, il fait mal. J'en ai vu un arriver avec 12 GBU-38 et décimer totalement une base ennemie en une passe. J'étais positivement impressionné! 
> 
> Pour ma part j'attends le A-10C II qui devrait pas tarder, je me le prendrai peut-être. L'A-10 me titille depuis un moment, la CAS m'amuse et la capacité d'emport démentielle de cet avion me fait triper. Ca, et le BRRRRRRRRRTT bien sûr. Combiné au nouveau viseur que j'espère convaincant en VR et aux nouvelles capacités ça pourrait être fun. Et ED a confirmé bosser directement avec de véritables pilotes de Warthog d'active pour corriger les imprécisions du modèle de vol (pour l'actuel A-10C et le MkII, si des ajustements sont apportés). Un mec a fait un long post pour expliquer qu'il reproduisait les mêmes manoeuvres IRL après les avoir testées en jeu, et rapportait les valeurs qu'il trouvait. De quoi ajuster conso de carburant, puissance moteur, traînée, etc. Il semble que l'A-10C du jeu est moins performant que le vrai, tant côté moteurs que traînée.


Pour l'a10, c'est un souci qui semble être connu depuis le début  :;):

----------


## Flappie

@Qiou : Avant de sauter sur l'A-10C, je te conseille de voler une ou deux fois en Hornet en limitant volontairement ta vitesse à 300 noeuds... C'est qu'il se traine, le bestiau ! Quand je conçois une mission mutli-appareils, je mets toujours les hélicos ET les A-10C plus près du front, sinon les pilotes ne redécollent pas quand ils se font shooter.

----------


## TuxFr78

Pour avoir les 2 avions, je préfère largement le A10C. Il se traîne mais il est agile à basse altitude et Il est super solide. Les vols très basse altitude avec le F18 sont rapides mais il est fragile et n’a pas assez de flares et chaffs. 
Le F18 est un ordinateur volant et il a plein d’avantages mais il est fait pour voler à 25k pieds alors que le A10C est fait pour l’appui rapproché ce qui est bien plus excitant pour moi. 
J’avais pris le SC pour relancer l’intérêt du F18 et bilan je suis revenu au couple M2k / A10C  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> @Qiou : Avant de sauter sur l'A-10C, je te conseille de voler une ou deux fois en Hornet en limitant volontairement ta vitesse à 300 noeuds... C'est qu'il se traine, le bestiau ! Quand je conçois une mission mutli-appareils, je mets toujours les hélicos ET les A-10C plus près du front, sinon les pilotes ne redécollent pas quand ils se font shooter.


Je sais qu'il se traîne, mais honnêtement dans DCS Libération avec des distances de 50-60nm jusqu'au front (max), c'est pas trop handicapant. En plus t'es bas, tu admires le paysage... Et à côté de ça je suis vite frustré par l'emport des Hornet/Viper. Tu veux de la GBU? Ok, 8 et tu rentres (4 sur le Viper  :Facepalm: ). Un peu de Maverick alors? 4 et tu es Winchester (sur le Hornet, rien sur le Viper pour l'instant). Comme Liberation te fait principalement faire de la CAP & SEAD au début, tu es le roi en Hornet. Seulement une fois ces missions moins primordiales, après quelques tours, la CAS devient la plus importante, et là c'est la misère. Je me repose souvent en cours de mission pour réarmer.
Alors oui, tu arrives plus tard sur zone, et tu es vite massacré si la CAP adverse éclate les copains à nez pointu, mais au moins au contact tu as le temps de t'amuser avant de rentrer: ton temps sur zone est bien meilleur que les autres, tu emportes facilement plein de Mavericks et GBUs, et quand tu as fini tes emports il te reste un glorieux canon. Evidemment si y'a 200nm de transit tu as le temps d'aller te faire à manger, mais c'est quand même plus vivace qu'un Huey et ses magnifiques 100kts chargé.  ::lol::

----------


## war-p

D'ailleurs question pour ceux qui volent sur f18, c'est moi ou à vide, c'est juste super compliqué pour apponter?  ::o:

----------


## ze_droopy

Si tu es plein de fuel oui, sinon ça ne change pas grand chose.

----------


## Qiou87

> D'ailleurs question pour ceux qui volent sur f18, c'est moi ou à vide, c'est juste super compliqué pour apponter?


Je veux pas être méchant et dire "c'est toi", mais je n'ai pas spécialement trouvé ça difficile.  ::lol::  Après ça dépend ce que t'appelles à vide, mais j'ai déjà fait 1000lbs restant en fuel + une paire d'AIM9 au bout des ailes, et ça allait. Bien trimé l'avion est pas très compliqué à faire atterrir, même sur le PA. Je trouve le Viper beaucoup plus sensible à basse vitesse.

----------


## war-p

> Je veux pas être méchant et dire "c'est toi", mais je n'ai pas spécialement trouvé ça difficile.  Après ça dépend ce que t'appelles à vide, mais j'ai déjà fait 1000lbs restant en fuel + une paire d'AIM9 au bout des ailes, et ça allait. Bien trimé l'avion est pas très compliqué à faire atterrir, même sur le PA. Je trouve le Viper beaucoup plus sensible à basse vitesse.


A vide, c'est <4000 lbs de carburant, 2 aim9x et Tpod. Je trouve les commandes vraiment trop sensible et j'ai vraiment du mal à dégrader la vitesse. Ce qui n'arrive pas avec la même conf, mais 1 ou 2 bidon en plus par exemple.

----------


## Qiou87

En CASE I (avec break au dessus du PA à 1000ft puis circuit) ou CASE III (longue finale)? Possible que le TPOD te fasse une traînée asymétrique qu'il faille compenser aussi. J'ai pas mal de courbe sur les axes aussi, 35% de mémoire, pour éviter trop de sensibilité au centre. Pour la vitesse faut faire gaffe qu'il te rentre l'aérofrein quand tu sors le train.

J'y pense mais il me semble que le FCS s'adapte automatiquement à ton emport, contrairement à un M2K ou F-16 qu'il faut basculer en mode A-A manuellement. Du coup si t'es léger + plus d'emport il passe automatiquement en manœuvrabilité max., ce que tu vas trouver trop sensible si t'es pas habitué.

----------


## war-p

> En CASE I (avec break au dessus du PA à 1000ft puis circuit) ou CASE III (longue finale)? Possible que le TPOD te fasse une traînée asymétrique qu'il faille compenser aussi. J'ai pas mal de courbe sur les axes aussi, 35% de mémoire, pour éviter trop de sensibilité au centre. Pour la vitesse faut faire gaffe qu'il te rentre l'aérofrein quand tu sors le train.


CASE I, temps clair sans vent. Le PA à 30knt. Et ouais je compense le TPOD.

----------


## Qiou87

> CASE I, temps clair sans vent. Le PA à 30knt. Et ouais je compense le TPOD.


Bah écoute, ouais, à part le changement auto de FCS en mode A-A et un ajustement de tes axes de stick (la courbe), je sais pas quoi te dire. Si t'es là demain soir on peut faire un peu d'appontage ensemble pour voir.

----------


## Sigps220

Je suis comme toi, je trouve qu'apponter en étant "lourd" est plus simple qu'en étant très léger car l'avion réagit beaucoup. Pour la vitesse, en général aucun problème car volet + train te fait perdre beaucoup de vitesse. 

Une remarque sur la simplicité du A10, c'est vrai sur la version -A, mais le A10-C est un ordinateur encore plus complexe que le Hornet et le Viper. Après il est aussi un poil plus ergonomique. Et les évolutions du Warthog le fond de plus en plus quitté la très basse altitude pour monter. Après ça reste un avion très endurant, très stable et costaud. 

Si tu veux lâcher des bombes et aller vite au ras du sol, il te reste que le Viggen (à défaut de Tornado ou de F111 dispo en pilotable).

----------


## Qiou87

> Si tu veux lâcher des bombes et aller vite au ras du sol, il te reste que le Viggen (à défaut de Tornado ou de F111 dispo en pilotable).


Ouais je sais le côté ordi du 10C, mais je me dis qu'avec le Viper et le Hornet je dois commencer à avoir la logique US en tête. Et c'est Flappie qui parle d'aller vite, moi je sais qu'il se traîne mais ça ne me gêne pas spécialement, c'est un outil spécialisé. Les couteaux-suisses j'ai déjà, et je les trouve limité en CAS.  :;): 

Remarque s'ils nous sortent un Apache surprise dans pas longtemps j'aurai pas besoin du Hog.  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> Si tu veux lâcher des bombes et aller vite au ras du sol, il te reste que le Viggen (à défaut de Tornado ou de F111 dispo en pilotable).


Le Harrier est bon pour ça aussi, mais lui au moins il n'a pas le mal de l'altitude, contrairement au Viggen.

@Qiou : C'est bon alors, tu devrais kiffer l'A-10C.

----------


## Sigps220

Exact, j'avais oublié le Harrier, d'ailleurs en mode camion à bombes tu as une autonomie de combien ? Car ça m'a l'air d'être une toute petite voiture.

----------


## Flappie

Il ne parait pas comme ça, mais il peut emporter beaucoup -du moins dans le jeu- même lorsqu'il décolle du Tarawa : je pars régulièrement avec le pod canon + le TGP + 6 x GBU-12 + 2 x AGM-65 + 2 x AIM-9. De mémoire, il pèse dans les 13800 kg avec tout ça.

Par contre, il emporte peu de carburant, donc à moins de prendre des bidons, il faut voler à l'économie et traiter rapidement les cibles. L'A-10C, lui, a assez de kérosène pour voler pendant toute la durée de nos missions à rallonge. Un vrai vautour.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je plussoie le A-10c, j'y reviens toujours !

Mardi, pitêtre en F16 ou A10c du coup !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

En fait non, ce soir je serai pas là. J'ai une grosse soutenance tôt demain matin, faut que je sois en forme  ::lol::

----------


## Qiou87

Snif! Ces gens qui privilégient le travail plutôt que le fun, franchement...  ::sad:: 

Je me posais une question: si on passait le mardi en open beta, ça ferait venir plus de monde? Vis-à-vis de la sortie de la Syrie, je pense que ça a poussé certains vers l'OB...

Et autre question: si on est en stable, est-on bloqué pour rejoindre un serveur en OB? Comment ça se passe à ce niveau-là en fait? Le serveur annonce "désolé t'as pas la bonne version", ou on rejoint le serveur quand même tout en étant limité sur ses propres modules aux fonctionnalités dispos dans la stable?

Pour ce soir *Flappie* si t'es pas chaud pour sortir une de tes missions on peut retourner faire un tour sur les serveurs 4YA. Pas de pression si tu te sens pas d'organiser quoi que ce soit.  :;):

----------


## TuxFr78

> Je me posais une question: si on passait le mardi en open beta, ça ferait venir plus de monde? Vis-à-vis de la sortie de la Syrie, je pense que ça a poussé certains vers l'OB...


J’ai repéré quelques collines dans Damas pour y mettre de l’artillerie et des SAM. Elles surplombent la ville avec des terrasses. Je vais essayer de pondre une mission pour cet hiver (je débute hein  ::lol:: )
Cette carte a un gros potentiel en hélico ou appui rapproché !

----------


## Flappie

> J’ai repéré quelques collines dans Damas pour y mettre de l’artillerie et des SAM. Elles surplombent la ville avec des terrasses. Je vais essayer de pondre une mission pour cet hiver (je débute hein )
> Cette carte a un gros potentiel en hélico ou appui rapproché !


Cool !  ::): 
Oui, chez Black Shark Den, ils découvrent petit à petit tout plein de vrais hélipads (hopitaux, bâtiments administratifs...). Il y a beaucoup de reliefs, beaucoup d'arbres... Bref, on va se régaler.

@Qiou : La Syrie me tente bien pour ce soir. Chaque participant doit préciser s'il a l'OB ou pas, puis on avisera.
Quand les deux versions DCS sont incompatibles (c'est le cas cette semaine), tu ne vois tout simplement pas les serveurs de l'autre branche.

----------


## Qiou87

> J’ai repéré quelques collines dans Damas pour y mettre de l’artillerie et des SAM. Elles surplombent la ville avec des terrasses. Je vais essayer de pondre une mission pour cet hiver (je débute hein )
> Cette carte a un gros potentiel en hélico ou appui rapproché !


Totalement d'accord. Même si j'attends qu'ils règlent les soucis d'IA sur le UH-1H (les coéquipiers ne tirent plus au minigun même avec les ROE sur "free fire", copilote et mecs aux portes  :tired: ) avant de me remettre sérieusement à l'hélico, ce type de carte est précisément ce que j'attends. Ce sera probablement génial en Hind...

D'ici là je suis sur un scénario "ambitieux" dans Libération: la conquête de la Géorgie entière, par les forces US contre la Russie. C'est tout sauf facile, mais alors de nuit en hiver en partant de Batumi en UH-1H dans les collines, c'est franchement génial, la neige tombe, les nouveaux éclairages du jeu rendent super bien, et l'ambiance en VR est exceptionnelle quand tu découvres un bataillon de BMP qui sort d'une forêt... Vivement un hélico d'attaque US jouable...

----------


## Flappie

> Vivement un hélico d'attaque US jouable...


L'OH-58D Kiowa Warrior à venir pourra emporter 4 missiles Hellfire. Mes 2 prochains modules seront le Kiowa et le Hind.  :Bave:

----------


## Qiou87

> L'OH-58D Kiowa Warrior à venir pourra emporter 4 missiles Hellfire. Mes 2 prochains modules seront le Kiowa et le Hind.


Je sais mais ça reste un hélicoptère léger de reconnaissance, basé sur un appareil civil sans blindage. Compare ça à l'emport d'un Apache (4x4 Hellfire + canon de 30mm  :Bave: ), ou au blindage qui permet de supporter un peu de tir de AAA. Idem sur le Hind qui a une grosse capacité d'emport air-sol et un blindage énorme.

Ca n'enlève rien à mon envie d'acheter ces deux hélicos, ils répondent pile à ce que j'aime dans ce jeu. Les hélicos en VR, c'est un kif immense à faire voler. Et comme ça j'aurai le petit truc léger hyper manœuvrant, et le gros truc bien lourd soviétique. Mais ça n'empêche qu'un entre-deux, et US pour l'avionique, ça me plairait. Même un Cobra ce serait top, mais clairement Wags a teasé un Apache donc ils doivent avoir ça dans les cartons. Possible que l'équipe qui fait le Hind s'y attaque ensuite (les mêmes qui ont fait le Huey), il a l'air déjà extrêmement bien avancé côté systèmes (voir le rapport complet d'avancement qu'ils ont diffusé y'a 2 semaines je crois) donc les gens qui bossent sur la modélisation, les textures et le modèle de vol sont probablement déjà sur le prochain appareil.

----------


## Flappie

L'Apache, un A-10C au pays des hélicoptères.  :Cell:

----------


## Azmodan

Un Apache dans DCS, pour moi c'est insta-buy  ::wub::

----------


## Genchou

Attendez qu'il soit fini avant de vous enjouasser.  ::P:  Pas dit que ce soit pour bientôt.

Vous volez en stable pour le moment ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Vous volez en stable pour le moment ?


Le mardi soir on vole généralement en stable. Mais si on se le dit à l'avance moi ça ne me gêne pas de basculer en OB si ça veut dire qu'on a plus de canards présents ; ça demande juste une ligne de commande dans l'updater pour basculer de l'un à l'autre.




> L'Apache, un A-10C au pays des hélicoptères.


Fixed  ::lol::  Et contrairement au A-10C il se traîne pas face à ses congénères, 150kts en vitesse de croisière ça fait envie face aux 80-100kts d'un Huey ou d'un Kiowa!

----------


## Flappie

> ça fait envie face aux 80-100kts d'un Huey ou d'un Kiowa!


Ils font 110 kts tous les deux en croisière, je crois.
J'attends avec impatience que tu montes à bord de l'Apache. Je te traquerai avec mon Ka-50.  ::trollface::

----------


## Empnicolas

Je ne serais pas présent ce soir, et je suis en train de changer de matériels donc je devrais revenir début octobre.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ils font 110 kts tous les deux en croisière, je crois.
> J'attends avec impatience que tu montes à bord de l'Apache. Je te traquerai avec mon Ka-50.


Un Huey civil, ouais, 110-120 sans souci. Je tiens 90-100 au maxi et selon le vent avec l'emport plein (2 miniguns de porte, 2 frontaux + 2 paniers à roquette). Ca reste super lent, +50% dans un Apache mieux armé moi ça me vend du rêve. Mais d'ici à ce qu'il sorte, clairement, on a le temps!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

En attendant l'apache, le KA-50 fait bien le job  ::):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Hop !

Je ne sais pas si ça peut inspirer du monde mais comme je suis en train de mettre les pattes dans le F16, j’ai configuré mon Orbweaver pour contrôler l’ICP et j’ai aujouté du feedback audio (WIP) avec VoiceAttack.
Il y a toutes les touches nécessaires et le DCS (Data Control Switch) se manipule très bien avec le 4-voies au pouce du Orbweaver.

Je trouve très pratique et ça me permet de garder la main droite sur le manche pendant que je fais des manips sans aller attraper la souris.
A-A et A-G sont sur le manche.
Avec un peu de pratique ça devrait rouler tout seul  ::): 




----

Côté Kiowa et hélico, j’espère qu’ils feront un effort pour améliorer un peu l’IA.
Il y a peu de temps j’étais retourné pratiquer du Ka-50 (toujours trop à poil par rapport aux menaces modernes (manpads paf le requin)) et l’IA infanterie et véhicules était vraiment affreusement passive.
J’ai fait pas mal de missions en groupe avec d’autres Ka-50 et appui aérien (MP coop).
L’IA se contente de rester sur place et de bouger 20 m plus loin en cas d’attaque. On pouvait rester à distance de sécurité et avoiner du Vikhr et canon pour tout dessouder sans transpirer.

De façon générale il suffisait de trouver la distance de sécurité et attaquer à distance. L’IA ne réagit absolument pas et on peut prendre son temps pour traiter les cibles une à une et passer au point cible suivant.
Je ne sais plus quelle mission j’avais récupérée et il fallait engager des camps le long d’une gorge dans le Caucase. La seule « difficulté » était de rester à distance de sécurité des SAM.
Toutes les unités ennemies étaient malheureusement immobiles/inactives.

Le pire était les SA planqués dans les arbres et tout ce qui repère instantanément dès qu’on est dans leur rayon.

De nuit on pouvait même tranquillement se poser près des ennemis IA qui ne réagissent pas du tout.
On peut même faire des passes avec feux de position au-dessus des SA absolument mortels peu de temps avant, de jour.

Sans amélioration d’IA j’ai du mal à voir comment utiliser un hélico comme le Ka-50 en solo.
(et du coup j’ai complètement laché le Ka-50 pourtant très intéressant…)

----------


## Qiou87

Intéressant ton système pour le Viper!

Pour l'IA, la comm' de ED est qu'ils travaillent à de sérieuses améliorations de celle-ci dans le cadre du développement de leur campagne dynamique. Jouer un peu à DCS Liberation par exemple permet rapidement de mettre en lumière les failles béantes de l'IA, dans la synchro des attaques, la gestion des unités, etc. Globalement l'IA actuelle a l'air faite pour être dirigée par des scripts du mission editor, et c'est tout. Dès que tu en sors et que tu improvises, ça fout le bordel. C'est d'ailleurs un retour que j'ai vu sur la campagne Raven One pour le Hornet: c'est génial, hyper réaliste et immersif, mais si tu as le malheur de pas suivre la procédure prévue et que tu improvises, tu fous la mission en l'air.
Gageons que la promesse soit tenue et inclue l'IA des unités au sol, comme tu dis pour l'instant c'est pas brillant.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour l’info sur l’IA - je n’ai rien suivi récemment. S’ils parviennent à intégrer quelques réactions/comportements plus cohérents ça pourrait rendre les missions bien plus intéressantes pour les hélicos.

Raven One a l’air très bien fichue comme campagne. Baltic Dragon semble avoir fait des prouesses avec le ME à priori sans trop dépendre de scripts lua plus ou moins condamnés à coincer avec les bugs d’ED.
Je l’ai offerte à un pote, je verrai ses retours. Il faut déjà être à l’aise avec pas mal de systèmes du Hornet à priori.

Si vous avez des petites missions d’entraînement intéressantes pour le F16, je suis preneur. En commençant par des systèmes, radio, navigation, BFM.
J’ai récup des missions sur les user files d’ED et je potasse le manuel + missions d’introduction intégrées (d’où la récente bricole pour aider à manipuler l’ICP).

----------


## Qiou87

Je t'avoue que pour m'entraîner j'utilise soit "Through the inferno", soit "Fixed Base of Operations". Ce sont deux missions qui te permettent de générer ce que tu veux (CAP, CAS, Strike, etc.) et de choisir l'appareil que tu veux piloter directement depuis le jeu (via F10), sans sortir et recharger. Après c'est plus utile pour apprendre à utiliser l'armement et le TPOD que pour les systèmes de vol de l'avion.

----------


## Genchou

> Si vous avez des petites missions d’entraînement intéressantes pour le F16, je suis preneur. En commençant par des systèmes, radio, navigation, BFM.
> J’ai récup des missions sur les user files d’ED et je potasse le manuel + missions d’introduction intégrées (d’où la récente bricole pour aider à manipuler l’ICP).


Les missions d'entraînement de BMS sont plutôt pas mal.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ceci dit ça n’est pas bête du tout que de regarder du côté de BMS pour trouver des exercices cohérents pour le F16. Ça pourrait inspirer des petits bricolages sur le ME. Comme les capacités de détection et acquisition du radar par ex. Je dois avoir un vieux modèle que j’avais fait pour le Hornet d’ailleurs  ::rolleyes:: 

J’ai aussi les sandboxes/bacs à sable en stock - j’aime bien la flexibilité de Through the Inferno aussi.

Merci pour les tuyaux !

----------


## Bourrinopathe

C’est en fait très intéressant de voir la procédure de démarrage plus complète et propre de BMS en comparaison avec DCS.
(j’ai à peine touché à BMS au fil des années)

----------


## Genchou

Je proposait ça sérieusement.  ::):  Les missions d’entraînement sont bien foutues et accompagnées d’une bonne doc. Après ya le côté pervers de te montrer tout ce qui n’est pas fonctionnel dans DCS, et ca ca au-delà des systèmes manquant du F16 : ATC, turbulences, IA, stabilité du software, ...

Utiliser BMS pour apprendre les systèmes vient avec le risque de se dégoûter de DCS.

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai été faire un tour hier en Syrie (passé mon jeu en OB pour l'occasion). J'avais peu de temps, j'ai juste survolé 15min Beyrouth en Huey. C'est quand même vraiment chouette comme environnement, le gap est net avec les autres cartes. J'ai été faire un tour dans les collines autour, superbes, on y trouve des petites exploitations (fruitières je dirai). Ca fait pas générique. Pour la première fois dans DCS j'avais envie de prendre un avion lent (comme ce C101 que j'ai jamais acheté mais qui me fait de l'oeil depuis des lustres) et d'aller survoler tout ça calmement, en VFR, juste pour profiter des modèles de vol de DCS et de l'immersion en VR.  Je vais peut-être faire ça mais en Viper, MFDs éteints pour m'obliger à utiliser les instruments analogiques, et en m'interdisant la PC.  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Oui, j'ai eu la même impression, malgré mes 2 minutes de vol seulement. Vivement que tout ça arrive sur la stable qu'on y vole nombreux.

----------


## Chaussette

Même ressenti pour ma part. je la trouve fabuleuse cette carte, il y a de la vie partout, tout est cohérent, il y a eu un sacré travail. Et l'optimisation est bien là également, aucun ralentissements au dessus des villes denses.

----------


## Qiou87

> Même ressenti pour ma part. je la trouve fabuleuse cette carte, il y a de la vie partout, tout est cohérent, il y a eu un sacré travail. Et l'optimisation est bien là également, aucun ralentissements au dessus des villes denses.


J'ai un peu de "flicker" parce que les détails ont l'air d'apparaître tard, mais c'est remonté sur le forum ED et ça a l'air d'être lié au moteur. Mais j'ai été impressionné en hélico de voir les petits détails, rails le long des routes de montagne, poteaux, etc. Et comme toi, même en VR je tiens un FPS stable à 40 (comme sur les autres cartes genre survol de Dubai ou de Las Vegas) ce qui est fluide avec la repro du casque. Pas de chute, j'ai parcouru tout Beyrouth à moins de 200ft. Pour une fois que je précommandais un truc sur DCS, je ne suis pas déçu du tout. On va pouvoir s'y faire des missions immersives, même si la taille globale est pas immense, le niveau de détails de chaque zone a l'air présent pour avoir vraiment quelque chose de vivant et de différent selon où tu te trouves.

Après Flappie si on est encore deux mardi prochain pas besoin d'attendre la stable, on reste en OB et on vole dessus (doit déjà y avoir des serveurs UP sur cette carte avec du PvE un peu comme on a fait, capture de bases dynamique avec événements aléatoires).

----------


## Flappie

> Après Flappie si on est encore deux mardi prochain pas besoin d'attendre la stable, on reste en OB et on vole dessus (doit déjà y avoir des serveurs UP sur cette carte avec du PvE un peu comme on a fait, capture de bases dynamique avec événements aléatoires).


Et pourquoi attendre mardi ?  ::ninja:: 
Par contre ce soir, j'ai aquaponey.

----------


## Qiou87

> Et pourquoi attendre mardi ? 
> Par contre ce soir, j'ai aquaponey.


Et moi les beaux-parents.  :Facepalm:  Mais ouais si tu veux on peut essayer de se caler avant. Envoie-moi un MP au pire avec tes dispos, qu'on s'arrange.  :;):

----------


## war-p

J'ai enfin réussi à télécharger la Map avec la connexion asthmatique. Je vous ferai signe si jamais j'ai un peu de temps  :;):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Combien elle pèse cette Syrie ? Avec MSFS mon SSD commence à tirer la gueule  ::):

----------


## Flappie

La Syrie fait 47 Go mon bon monsieur. Je vous en mets encore ou ça ira ?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Pour la première fois dans DCS j'avais envie de prendre un avion lent (comme ce C101 que j'ai jamais acheté mais qui me fait de l'oeil depuis des lustres) et d'aller survoler tout ça calmement, en VFR, juste pour profiter des modèles de vol de DCS et de l'immersion en VR.  Je vais peut-être faire ça mais en Viper, MFDs éteints pour m'obliger à utiliser les instruments analogiques, et en m'interdisant la PC.


Le niveau de détail a vraiment joliment grimpé sur cette nouvelle carte. J’ai pris un peu de temps avec le Viper depuis Ramat David (nord Israël) et le champ visuel de la verrière est un bonheur pour apprécier le travail.
Comme je ne connais pas du tout la région, je suis surtout allé faire un petit circuit en passant par Haïfa et en remontant au nord à la frontière du Liban puis zone chaude et contesté du plateau du Golan (Golan Heights) en redescendant sur le lac de Tibériade (Sea of Galilee) avant d’atterrir à nouveau à Ramat David.
C’est une petite portion mais c’est déjà un plaisir d’y voir autant de détails (pour du DCS).

En longeant la crète menant à la mer on peut croiser déjà quelques POI distinctifs (Eshkol Tower, Carmel Medical Center et les deux tours du Dan Panorama Haifa Hotel). Près des quais on voit aussi le bâtiment du Prime Ministry.



Bref une très agréable attention (et reproduction) à des détails qui servent à la fois de repères visuels et possibles cibles ou opportunités de missions.

Les autres bâtiments qui remplissent les zones urbaines ressemblent plus à du Sim City mais ils ont l’avantage d’être visuellement propres.

Ça doit déjà être une belle prouesse de la part d’Ugra Media d’avoir pu nous sortir ces détails avec les limitations du vieux moteur de DCS.

En tout cas ça se présente bien et il y a beaucoup de travail sur l’environnement.

Le F-16 pour de la visite est très agréable si on ne se balade pas chargé de bidons. Et on peut prendre de l’altitude rapidement pour avoir une vue d’ensemble.

Bref  ::wub:: 

- - - Updated - - -

Je ne sais plus si j’ai posté ça par ici. Mais au cas où : je faisais juste un premier vol de découverte (depuis la Turquie) et partageais ça avec le pote qui m’a offert la map.
Ça peut donner une impression générale.

Il ne se passe absolument rien de spécial. Vol en L-39C.

----------


## war-p

Je viens de faire un vol depuis ramat David en F18, passage au dessus du plateau du Golan et ensuite j'ai longé la côte du Liban, ça envoie du bois, tous ces canyon, il y a bien moyen de s'amuser ! Et j'ai essayé de me poser sur la piste ultra courte, il manquait pas grand chose mais j'étais chargé et je me suis arrêtée juste après la fin de la piste.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Une petite dose ?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> La Syrie fait 47 Go mon bon monsieur. Je vous en mets encore ou ça ira ?


Hey bah je vais malheureusement passer mon tour pour le moment, à moins que je passe DCS sur le HDD...

----------


## Setzer

Arf arf, pris d'un élan de folie je me suis dis "hey je me débrouille pas mal en solo et si j'allais faire un tour en multi!"

Et me voila partit sur wings of liberty et, euh, comment dire, les mecs sont juste des monstres.

Je me suis fait découper comme une buse deux fois de suite par C6 Peti0 je crois que je n'ai pas vu une seul fois son avion et pas de traçantes autour de sorte qu'il ajustait pile le tir pour une mini rafale qui me foutait au sol.

bref j'ai ravalé ma fierté et je suis repartit m’entraîner sur des bots ^^'

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

Je n'ai pas grande expérience de ce jeu mais il me semble que persister à affronter  d'autres joueurs est le meilleur moyen de progresser, quitte à finir les premières sessions cul nu.

----------


## Qiou87

Le A-10C II a l'air proche de sortir, si j'ai bien compris leur newsletter ce serait fin du mois. La newsletter confirme aussi le boulot sur le modèle de vol de l'avion.

----------


## Flappie

En parlant de news, voici un post d'Heatblur. Le F-14A devrait arriver en octobre. Pas de promesses pour le Forrestal et l'A-6 (AI) mais ils sont mentionnés comme des chantiers en cours. Ensuite, ils ne parlent plus que de correction de bugs en cours. Rien de folichon, quoi.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Je n'ai pas grande expérience de ce jeu mais il me semble que persister à affronter  d'autres joueurs est le meilleur moyen de progresser, quitte à finir les premières sessions cul nu.


Waip. Je conseille vivement aussi. L’IA devient prévisible et surtout : elle ne vole pas avec les mêmes modèles de vol que nous et fait parfois des manœuvres improbables.

Mieux vaut s’entraîner entre potes pour ne pas se démonter trop vite et partiquer du BFM, de l’acquisition visuelle en WVR, jauger les capacités de son appareil dans différentes conditions en fonction des affrontements (et savoir sauver ses miches au lieu de persister, par ex).
Je trouve que le plus difficile est le situational awareness.

En plus avec DCS, si on est en haute résolution on a un gros désavantage de repérage visuel à chercher du nano-pixel (en comparaison avec du 1080p, par ex).

Au cas où : Tacview est vraiment excellent pour debriefer et analyser son vol après un/des affrontements. On comprends beaucoup mieux ses erreurs. Je dirais indispensable si on veut vraiment s’améliorer.
C’est exigeant tout ce bazar  :^_^: 

----

Je veux un Su-27SM3 par Heatblur. C’est tout.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Mieux vaut s’entraîner entre potes pour ne pas se démonter trop vite et partiquer du BFM, de l’acquisition visuelle en WVR, jauger les capacités de son appareil dans différentes conditions en fonction des affrontements (et savoir sauver ses miches au lieu de persister, par ex).
> Je trouve que le plus difficile est le situational awareness.
> 
> En plus avec DCS, si on est en haute résolution on a un gros désavantage de repérage visuel à chercher du nano-pixel (en comparaison avec du 1080p, par ex).
> 
> Au cas où : Tacview est vraiment excellent pour debriefer et analyser son vol après un/des affrontements. On comprends beaucoup mieux ses erreurs. Je dirais indispensable si on veut vraiment s’améliorer.
> C’est exigeant tout ce bazar


Setzer parlait d'IL-2.  :;): 
Mais le "mieux vaut s'entrainer entre potes" reste tout à fait valable en warbirds.

----------


## pollux 18

Quelques soit la simu, l'entrainement avec des joueurs est toujours plus bénéfique que contre n'importe quelle IA ! 


En parlant d'IL-2 Great Battles, le JDD N°260 vient de paraître: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=997431

Au programme du prochain patch 

- la révision de la visibilité des avions 






- plusieurs niveaux de la brume atmosphérique 














- Nouvelle campagne solo gratuite en Tempest Mk V sur Bodenplatte




- Nouvelle tenue des pilotes de l'USSAF sans combinaison anti G




- des ajustement de l'effet des G positif et négatif.


Sinon le Hurricane  n'arrivera quand octobre: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=997431


La news sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...05219#p1805219

----------


## Setzer

Ben oui mais les copains sont tous sur dcs  :Emo:  puis mon temps de jeu est compliqué -_-

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Setzer parlait d'IL-2.


Ah… oups… ok ^^ Merci pour la correction !

----------


## Qiou87

On a le droit de parler des aéroports de la carte DCS Syria?  ::o:  j’ai décollé et posé à Incirlik deux fois déjà. Entre les hangars variés, les éclairages de piste et taxiways chiadés et le dénivelé de la piste (la 23 commence par un creux puis remonte et se finit sur un faux plat descendant), c’est merveilleux comparativement aux pistes plates et aux aéroports sans saveur des autres cartes.  :Bave:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Me suis commandé un nouveau disque exprès pour faire de la place pour DCS et la map :-D

Vivement qu'il arrive, parceque là, impossible de l'installer !

Tiens sinon, Mardi soir je ne serai de nouveau pas des vôtres, j'ai des rdv sur Quimper et Brest, ça va être chaud patate. Je pense que je vais être un poil trop défoncé pour jouer, après la route.

----------


## Qiou87

Oh ben non! Bon courage pour la route du coup.

Je serai là mardi. Mon DCS étant passé en OB, si ceux qui seront dispos le souhaitent on peut y rester. Sinon faut que je fasse la maj inversée vers la stable.

----------


## Flappie

Je suis chaud pour un vol sur la Syrie. On chopera une mission sur DCS User Files.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je viens de me faire un p'tit vol avec le F-16C (La mission "démarrage à froid" est sympa pour s'entraîner, y a des cibles et des copains).

Défoncé un groupe de 6 x T-55 et 1 x BMP avec une CBU-97..... Cette arme est juste démentielle..... Et on peut en embarquer 4.... Faut pas que le groupe soit en mouvement, mais sur un groupe blindé à l'arrêt, c'est quasi l'arme ultime....

Et derrière, un atterro pile poil entre 2 x F-15C qui se posaient juste devant moi et que j'avais pas vu  ::lol::  Et sans égratigner la peinture !

----------


## Qiou87

Du coup tu m’as donné envie d’essayer ces CBU-97... wow! Pas facile à employer. Par contre tu as vu que tu peux les prendre en rack de 3 par point d’emport?

J’ai galéré au départ en CCIP car il faut pas mal de piqué pour qu’il accepte de la larguer. Beaucoup plus qu’une GBU par exemple. Et faut tenir compte du vent aussi pour la dispersion! Mais quand tu réussis effectivement face à un groupe c’est mortel.

Je remontais à 15000 pour larguer du coup j’ai pompé tout mon fuel. Je me suis posé à Incirlik avec 400kg de pétrole, petite suée...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai largué en CCRP les 1ères, avoir un tir bien précis est moins important, du coup ça fonctionne bien !

Sinon comme toi, en ccip, j'ai dû faire au moins 3 passes avant que ça ne largue.

----------


## Qiou87

Pas dispo demain finalement, déplacement pro surprise.

Je suis dispo ce soir en revanche si y’a des volontaires pour faire un tour en Syrie. Dites-le moi avant par contre faut que je négocie le salon.  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

Il semble que demain la MAJ de l'OB va (enfin!) apporter les Mavericks au Viper. Wags a fait une sympathique vidéo tuto pour montrer comment s'en servir.



D'ailleurs je trouve la qualité de ses tutoriels vidéo vraiment propre, et il a une voix calme qui fait plaisir par rapport à celle de Caps/GR.

A noter que normalement le Viper peut les emporter par grappe de 3 (TER-9A?) et que Wags en parle dans sa vidéo, sans entrer dans le détail ou confirmer la capacité d'emport. A voir si l'emport total sera de 12 Mavs ou 10 (certaines bombes comme les GBU12 sont ainsi limitées à 10, peut-être pour une question d'espace dispo entre les pylônes 3-4 et 6-7). Dans tous les cas je bave déjà d'envie, surtout en comparant aux 4 que peut emporter le Hornet. On reste bien loin des capacités d'emport du Hog mais pouvoir taper 10-12 cibles avec précision au Maverick et beaucoup plus vite qu'à la GBU, ça me tente grave.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Quelqu’un saurait me confirmer si la présence du pod Litening sur le F16 en configuration CAP n’a qu’un intérêt de reproduction réaliste de l’emport mais pas des fonctions dans l’état ?

Ça ne sert à rien en CAP actuellement, c’est bien ça ?

J’ai entrevu le mode A-A sur le Hornet mais ça n’est pas dispo sur le Viper ?


(ici la mission rapide de CAP dans le détroit d’Hormuz)

----------


## ze_droopy

Théoriquement le LITENING peut te servir à identifier les aéronefs en mode AA.

----------


## Qiou87

> Quelqu’un saurait me confirmer si la présence du pod Litening sur le F16 en configuration CAP n’a qu’un intérêt de reproduction réaliste de l’emport mais pas des fonctions dans l’état ?
> 
> Ça ne sert à rien en CAP actuellement, c’est bien ça ?


C'est ça, l'implémentation du TPOD est en retard sur le Viper comparé au Hornet. En l'état c'est du A-G uniquement, le mode A-A est dans le pipeline de développement mais sans date (quand tu vois que Kate P. parlait il y a 6 mois d'une sortie "imminente" des HARM et Mavs sur le Viper, les seconds arrivant là et les HARM on sait pas...). IRL c'est tout le temps utilisé vu que les règles d'engagement empêchent généralement de faire feu sans avoir confirmé visuellement la cible, le pod permettant de rester à distance pour le faire.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ok. Merci pour ces précisions et confirmation !  :;): 

C’est déjà bien que la config ait été intégrée aux missions par défaut.
Il faudra que je teste sur le Hornet pour voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## Setzer

J'ai tellement l'impression de lire du chinois en venant ici, j'ai vraiment un looong chemin à parcourir avant de venir faire joujou avec vous, mes vieux coucous sont quand même plus simples!

----------


## Qiou87

> Il faudra que je teste sur le Hornet pour voir ce que ça donne.


C'est sympa d'autant que c'est automatique : tu lockes une cible au radar, le TPOD sur l'écran de gauche la verrouille également (ce qui permet d'ailleurs, il me semble, d'avoir une verrouillage corrélé radar + TPOD beaucoup plus difficile à casser, ou même de faire un soft lock qui n'avertit pas la cible sur son RWR, mais ça je n'ai pas encore testé). Après tu connais la définition du pod, si tu es pas à moins de 10nm tu verras pas grand chose quand même, mais bon c'est ça de pris. Avec des missions spécifiquement conçues pour (comme celle qu'on faisait un soir à devoir intercepter des transports militaires planqués au milieu du trafic aérien civil) ça peut être un super outil.

@Setzer: ça vient petit à petit, honnêtement fin 2019 quand j'ai commencé le F-15C je pigeais pas grand chose non plus. Faut juste être curieux et se concentrer sur un système à la fois pour se laisser une chance de le maîtriser un peu avant de sauter au suivant. Les warbirds sont une école exceptionnelle pour le vol, apprendre à gérer son énergie en combat, à bosser sa géométrie pour rester derrière son adversaire sans jamais le dépasser et éviter son volume d'armement... Pleins de choses qui sont ensuite transférables en jet si un jour tu es tenté! Je pense pas qu'il faille être marié à tel ou tel simulateur, on a le droit d'aimer la VFR et le vol civil la semaine, de faire un peu de warbird pour travailler son BFM/ACM le vendredi soir et de lancer un tour en jet de combat pour larguer des bombes guidées le week-end...  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai tellement l'impression de lire du chinois en venant ici, j'ai vraiment un looong chemin à parcourir avant de venir faire joujou avec vous, mes vieux coucous sont quand même plus simples!


J'aimerais enrichir notre wiki avec un peu de vulgarisation aéro-militaire. N'hésite pas à m'envoyer un MP avec tous les termes/notions qui ne te parlent pas.

----------


## Flappie

Katia Perederko (Chief Operating Officer chez ED) a été interviewée par 'Tactical Pascale'. C'est assez long, mais c'est normal : la dame est russe, et prend son temps pour parler en anglais. Ca nous change de Wags. Pas de scoop au programme, juste de la bonne grosse honnêteté des familles.

----------


## Qiou87

Meilleure distraction toujours quand tu fais 3h30 de route pour une réunion: 4x F-16 en trail formation (je sais pas comment on dit tiens en FR) qui viennent faire leur virage à 500ft du sol au dessus de l'A4 à l'est de Reims. J'étais tout content, peut-être des belges en visite?

----------


## Flappie

Ça fait toujours plaisir !

Bon, je lance une mission pour ce soir. Froggy et moi-même serons en Huey. Prévenez si vous volez participer, y'aura plein d'autres appareils, comme d'hab.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Le TGP fonctionne bien avec le F16 en mode A-A  ::): 

@9'21"



Je vais tester ça.

----------


## sentepu

> Ça fait toujours plaisir !
> 
> Bon, je lance une mission pour ce soir. Froggy et moi-même serons en Huey. Prévenez si vous volez participer, y'aura plein d'autres appareils, comme d'hab.


Je vais me joindre à vous en 2000  ::):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Test TGP A-A F-16C :

----------


## Flappie

Petits souvenirs de la soirée :









Un intrus s'est caché dans cette image. Sauras-tu le retrouver ?

----------


## TuxFr78

Très bonne soirée de reprise !
Vol très sympa en hélico avec un ennemi qui sait écouter son commandant (merci Flappie  :;): )

----------


## Flappie

> ...avec un ennemi qui sait écouter son commandant...


Et qui a fait faire un peu d'exercice à papagueff ! A ce sujet, papagueff, tu as chaffé hier quand je t'ai tiré dessus ? Sen disait que non, mais mes missiles Tor ne t'ont pas touché.

----------


## Ranger 28

La Syrie, des mavericks pour mon viper, le pod qui fonctionne en AA... Tous les morceaux de mon pit reçus et entassés dans un coin, PC refait à neuf... Et moi qui ne peut toujours rien faire... J'en ai marre, mais marre... ::|:  ::|:  ::|:

----------


## FROGGY

Très sympathique, le trio en UH-1 d'hier soir  ::):  à refaire

----------


## Flappie

> La Syrie, des mavericks pour mon viper, le pod qui fonctionne en AA... Tous les morceaux de mon pit reçus et entassés dans un coin, PC refait à neuf... Et moi qui ne peut toujours rien faire... J'en ai marre, mais marre...


Bon courage et bon rétablissement.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Haaannnnnn vous avez fait une soirée radada sans moi :tristesse:

----------


## Flappie

On est là ce soir ! Et on a une super mission pour Huey ! Y'a aussi d'autres trucs pour ceux qui veulent, mais pas de Hornet ni Viper car c'est une vieille mission.

----------


## sentepu

> Un intrus s'est caché dans cette image. Sauras-tu le retrouver ?
> https://i.ibb.co/DwxY32Z/Screen-200915-230907.png


haha mon infiltration parmis les UHs raté :D 

Quelqu'un peut me donner le nom du soft qui permet de gérer une version stable et OB facilement (qui doit permettre de copier la config de l'un vers l'autre j'espère) ?

Je vais DL l'OB pour tester le serveur fr BFR présenté par skyline (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFAu6DrvRPw) il y as une session ce soir.

----------


## Flappie

C'est *DCS Updater Utility* par SkateZilla. Ça marche au poil, mais par simple principe de précaution je te conseille de sauvegarder ton Saved Games\DCS\Config actuel.

----------


## sentepu

nickel merci !

----------


## Qiou87

Globalement exécuter "DCS Updater.exe" avec un argument suffit en fait, mais c'est vrai que ton truc avec interface a l'air plus "friendly". C'est ce que j'ai fait, ça te bascule ta stable en OB et vice-versa. Rien à recopier/reconfigurer, et ça ne DL que les fichiers qui changent d'une version à l'autre. J'avais trouvé l'explication sur le forum officiel.

En tout cas je note que quand je peux pas venir soudainement plein de monde est là et que vous sortez même les Huey.  ::cry::

----------


## Flappie

Des nouvelles de l'upgrade payante de l'A-10C "II" de DCS :

Voici le contenu de l'upgrade :
AGM-65L Laser MaverickGBU-54 Laser JDAMAPKWSNouvelles textures "usées" pour le cockpitModèle extèrieur refaitVisée casque (HMCS)Nouvelles commandes pour le HOTAS (?)Radio ARC-210 radio (pas dispo dans l'immédiat)Nouveau cockpit 3D, le panneau TISL en moinsDe nouvelles missionsUn modèle de vol plus fidèle au vrai bestiau (mais l'A-10C "I" y aura aussi droit, et gratuitement)
C'est une upgrade *facultative* : on pourra continuer de jouer avec l'A-10C "I", qui bénéficiera toujours de mises à jour (corrections de bugs éventuels par exemple).
L'upgrade vous en coûtera $9.99 le premier mois.
Si vous tardez, ce sera ensuite $19.99 hors promos.
L'upgrade sera aussi dispo sur Steam.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Super bonne surprise ce 10$, vraiment super bonne surprise, je me disais que j'étais pas sur de payer pour ça mais là c'est quasi cadeau ce sera sans hésiter.

Mais ce qui m'excite surtout en ce moment c'est l'arrivée prochaine des Mavericks et des HARM sur le F16 qui vont enfin en faire un vrai F16.

----------


## Qiou87

Et apparemment le modèle de vol est déjà ajusté sur le A-10C par rapport aux retours d'un pilote de l'USAF (Habu). Dispo aussi sur l'A-10C actuel, peut-être déjà dès la prochaine OB (semaine prochaine il me semble).

Je suis avec toi Ivan, enfin un F-16 bien équipé avec les Mavs et HARM, j'ai hâte!

----------


## Flappie

Raaah, mais moi c'est de nouveaux appareils chelous dont j'ai besoin... Heatblur, qu'est-ce que tu fous ?! Je veux mon A-6 Intruder ! Et FlyingIron, où t'as mis mon A-7E ?? Hips.  ::zzz::

----------


## war-p

> Raaah, mais moi c'est de nouveaux appareils chelous dont j'ai besoin... Heatblur, qu'est-ce que tu fous ?! Je veux mon A-6 Intruder ! Et FlyingIron, où t'as mis mon A-7E ?? Hips.


C'est vrai qu'un A6 en multi crew ça aurait de la gueule, par contre je sais s'il est prévu un jour.

----------


## Qiou87

> Mais ce qui m'excite surtout en ce moment c'est l'arrivée prochaine des Mavericks et des HARM sur le F16 qui vont enfin en faire un vrai F16.


LAU-88 confirmé par Wags, donc bien 10 ou 12 Mavs d'un coup.  ::wub::  Dans les dents du Hornet du coup, même si j'espère qu'il pourra l'avoir aussi.



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est vrai qu'un A6 en multi crew ça aurait de la gueule, par contre je sais s'il est prévu un jour.


De ce que j'ai compris, HB n'a pour l'instant confirmé le A-6E qu'en avion IA, mais ils le développent suffisamment pour pouvoir en faire un avion pilotable s'ils obtiennent la licence (ce qui semble être leur but).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour les HARM, ce sera pylônes 3 et 7 uniquement. Le Bk50 n'a pas opéré avec 4x HARM, généralement les 4 et 6 sont occupés par des réservoirs car le pylône 5 est utilisé par le ALQ. Donc avantage au Hornet ici. C'est plutôt cool du coup, chaque avion aura son avantage d'emport, permettant une complémentarité dans les missions.

----------


## Genchou

> le pylône 5 est utilisé par le ALQ. Donc avantage au Hornet ici


Avantage en terme du nombre de HARM à tirer seulement. De manière générale la SA est bien meilleure sur le F-16 (je trouve). L'emploi "basique" du HARM en HAS (équivalent du TOO sur le Hornet) et plus lisible et ergonomique. De même, lorsque le pod HTS sera dispo, ce sera encore mieux. Le mode POS ("position", je ne sais pas s'il sera déjà implémenté pour la prochaine O :B):  est également pas mal.

Donc ouais on n'a pas 4 HARMs à tej mais l'emploi de cette arme est plus ergonomique dans le F-16.

----------


## Qiou87

Ah, merci de ces précisions. Je suppose que tu sais tout ça par Falcon BMS vu que c'est pas encore dans DCS?  ::): 

Sur la SA en général je trouve quand même le 3e écran du Hornet bien pratique. Devoir choisir entre sa page d'emport ou son HSD sur le Viper est un peu handicapant. A côté de ça l'écran couleur pour le HSD aide beaucoup à la lisibilité de la situation. Mais j'ai hâte de découvrir l'emploi du HARM, je trouve cela assez facile dans le Hornet mais parfois un peu confus quand il te superpose les icônes du radar de recherche et du tracking... Après pour faire de la DEAD une paire de HARM peut suffire, et si tu as pas besoin de fuel - ou que tu as un tanker sur zone - tu dois pouvoir embarquer (peut-être) 2x HARM + 6x AGM-65, ce qui permet de faire un sacré carnage sur un site SAM.

----------


## war-p

> Avantage en terme du nombre de HARM à tirer seulement. De manière générale la SA est bien meilleure sur le F-16 (je trouve). L'emploi "basique" du HARM en HAS (équivalent du TOO sur le Hornet) et plus lisible et ergonomique. De même, lorsque le pod HTS sera dispo, ce sera encore mieux. Le mode POS ("position", je ne sais pas s'il sera déjà implémenté pour la prochaine O est également pas mal.
> 
> Donc ouais on n'a pas 4 HARMs à tej mais l'emploi de cette arme est plus ergonomique dans le F-16.


Alors je suis peut être un peu rouillé avec le f16, mais sur le F18, le too n'affiche qu'une frontale de ce que voit le missile sans indication de distance. Alors que le has est une vue du dessus, il me semble. Sinon sur le F18 on attend toujours le mode pb...  ::(: 
Et sinon quoi qu'on en dise les emports X3 sur le f16 n'est jamais utilisé dans la réalité (comme les emports ras la gueule sur le A10 ou le spamraam X10 du F18) enfin, bon, ça reste un jeu.

----------


## Genchou

Yep via BMS. Je n'ai pas beaucoup volé dessus encore mais parcouru une bonne partie des manuels. Les différents modes d'emplois du HARM en F-16 sont spécificiés notamment dans le -34 fourni avec BMS.

Tu as raison pour la SA, la page éponyme du FA18 est super pratique et de manière générale il est assez aisé d'avoir une bonne visibilité de ce qu'il se passe autour de soi. Le HSD du F16 offre un peu la même chose, je ne l'ai pas suffisamment utilisé pour savoir s'il est équivalent ou pas. Pour ce qui est du HARM cependant, le F16 est gagnant à mon avis : trois sous-modes lorsqu'utilisé en POS (équivalent du PP), la vue HAS (équivalent TOO) est plus lisible que celle du FA18 et quand (si ?) on aura le pod HTS, ce sera d'autant plus facile car la vision des menaces SAM sera intégrée dans une page similaire au HSD (le HAD pour HARM Attack Display) avec diverses autres infos.

Clairement le FA18 est plus bourrin sur son emport (notamment l'idée de prendre du AGM65 en surprise), mais tirer du HARM a l'air tellement plus sympa en F16.  ::wub:: 




> Alors je suis peut être un peu rouillé avec le f16, mais sur le F18, le too n'affiche qu'une frontale de ce que voit le missile sans indication de distance. Alors que le has est une vue du dessus, il me semble. Sinon sur le F18 on attend toujours le mode pb... 
> Et sinon quoi qu'on en dise les emports X3 sur le f16 n'est jamais utilisé dans la réalité (comme les emports ras la gueule sur le A10 ou le spamraam X10 du F18) enfin, bon, ça reste un jeu.


Si je me trompe pas, le capteur du HARM ne sait pas déterminer la distance d'un émiteur détecté. Les émiteurs sont effectivement agencés un peu différemment comparé à la vue TOO du Hornet, mais dans l'idée c'est le même concept de montrer les émiteurs par rapport au boresight du missile. La vue top-down serait la page HAD (via le pod HTS) et non la vue offerte pas le HARM en tant que sensor (HAS).

----------


## Qiou87

> Et sinon quoi qu'on en dise les emports X3 sur le f16 n'est jamais utilisé dans la réalité (comme les emports ras la gueule sur le A10 ou le spamraam X10 du F18) enfin, bon, ça reste un jeu.


Le problème de comparer l'utilisation IRL à celle dans DCS, c'est qu'IRL ça fait bien longtemps que les US n'ont pas eu de conflit armé "entre pairs", avec une armée conventionnelle en face. L'aviation utilisée dans les conflits asymétriques en Afghanistan, Irak ou Syrie depuis 2000 n'a pas forcément les mêmes rôles ni les mêmes contraintes que si le conflit opposait les USA à l'Iran, la Chine ou autre... Du coup tu as des avions capables de faire certaines choses, mais comme on est pas vraiment dans le stress d'une guerre conventionnelle, on ménage les appareils. Possible par ex. que limiter l'emport sur les P3 et P7 du Viper réduise la fatigue mécanique des ailes (on est déjà dans une portion fine et souple de l'aile) et augmente la durée de vie de la structure ou de l'aile. Si tu es en danger de te faire raser ta base par une colonne de blindés, tu oublies un peu la réduction d'intervalle de maintenance de tes ailes et tu mets tout ce que tu peux dessous pour te défendre.
Idem pour le spamraam du Hornet, IRL tu peux monter un missile que X fois sur un avion avant qu'il ne soit déclaré "usé", donc à moins d'avoir des missions BARCAP avec énormément de bandits tu te limites à 2-4 AMRAAMs bien sagement. Mais le jour où l'Iran t'envoie 25 F-14 et que ton porte-avions est coincé dans le golfe Persique, ça peut être utile de faire décoller ton alerte 5 avec 10 AMRAAM chacuns.

Tant que la configuration est officiellement testée et validée, même si elle est limitée à une utilisation théorique (=conflit ouvert entre pairs), ça ne me pose pas de soucis de la voir dans DCS.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu as raison pour la SA, la page éponyme du FA18 est super pratique et de manière générale il est assez aisé d'avoir une bonne visibilité de ce qu'il se passe autour de soi. Le HSD du F16 offre un peu la même chose, je ne l'ai pas suffisamment utilisé pour savoir s'il est équivalent ou pas.


A l'usage (j'ai une 20aine d'heures de vol sur le Viper de DCS, contre plus de 60 sur Hornet) je trouve le HSD du Viper meilleur. Surtout à cause des codes couleurs. Mais il est handicapé par deux choses: l'écran est plus petit, et comme dit il ne peut pas être affiché en permanence dans une configuration d'attaque. Mais c'est plus facile de basculer d'une page à l'autre sur le Viper (raccourcis en bas d'écran), ce qui compense en partie.

----------


## Genchou

> comme dit il ne peut pas être affiché en permanence dans une configuration d'attaque.


Ah ? Perso je garde toujours le HSD ouvert quand je balance des bombes. Forcément avec les mavericks pour bien faire il faudra avoir un écran TGP et un écran MAV, pour balancer des bombes tu peux garder ton HSD. Idem en A-A, rien ne t'oblige à ne pas avoir le HSD à droite, c'est même recommandé je dirais.

Edit: pour la taille des écrans je me demande si ce n'est pas une impression que donne DCS. Je parie que DDIs et MFDs sont d'une taille équivalente mais que via le rendu sur un écran dans DCS on a l'impression qu'ils sont plus petits dans le F16, sûrement parce qu'ils sont plus "enfoncés" dans le cockpit.

----------


## Qiou87

> Edit: pour la taille des écrans je me demande si ce n'est pas une impression que donne DCS. Je parie que DDIs et MFDs sont d'une taille équivalente mais que via le rendu sur un écran dans DCS on a l'impression qu'ils sont plus petits dans le F16, sûrement parce qu'ils sont plus "enfoncés" dans le cockpit.


Tu as raison sur le HSD, on peut le laisser ouvert. Mais c'est un peu comme bosser sur 2 au lieu de 3 écrans quand tu as plein de docs ouverts, tu es obligé de cliquer un peu plus et tu ne peux pas avoir toutes les infos devant toi en même temps.

Je joue en VR, et franchement même en s'approchant les écrans font plus petits/moins définis que ceux du Hornet. Et puis voilà, faut s'approcher plus.  Quand tu vois le Block 70 ça fait légèrement envie côté lisibilité (enfin j'ai trouvé ça qui a l'air de coller, mais je ne sais pas si c'est le cockpit officiel d'un Block70):


Après je dis pas, j'aime le layout actuel surtout parce que tu peux réellement voler aux instruments "backup" devant toi dans le Viper si tu as une panne des MFDs et du HUD, mais des écrans plus lisibles en VR ce serait pas du luxe.

----------


## war-p

> Yep via BMS. Je n'ai pas beaucoup volé dessus encore mais parcouru une bonne partie des manuels. Les différents modes d'emplois du HARM en F-16 sont spécificiés notamment dans le -34 fourni avec BMS.
> 
> Tu as raison pour la SA, la page éponyme du FA18 est super pratique et de manière générale il est assez aisé d'avoir une bonne visibilité de ce qu'il se passe autour de soi. Le HSD du F16 offre un peu la même chose, je ne l'ai pas suffisamment utilisé pour savoir s'il est équivalent ou pas. Pour ce qui est du HARM cependant, le F16 est gagnant à mon avis : trois sous-modes lorsqu'utilisé en POS (équivalent du PP), la vue HAS (équivalent TOO) est plus lisible que celle du FA18 et quand (si ?) on aura le pod HTS, ce sera d'autant plus facile car la vision des menaces SAM sera intégrée dans une page similaire au HSD (le HAD pour HARM Attack Display) avec diverses autres infos.
> 
> Clairement le FA18 est plus bourrin sur son emport (notamment l'idée de prendre du AGM65 en surprise), mais tirer du HARM a l'air tellement plus sympa en F16. 
> 
> 
> 
> Si je me trompe pas, le capteur du HARM ne sait pas déterminer la distance d'un émiteur détecté. Les émiteurs sont effectivement agencés un peu différemment comparé à la vue TOO du Hornet, mais dans l'idée c'est le même concept de montrer les émiteurs par rapport au boresight du missile. La vue top-down serait la page HAD (via le pod HTS) et non la vue offerte pas le HARM en tant que sensor (HAS).


Oui pardon, je parlais bien de la page had avec le pod hts.
Sinon, pour la question des emports, je maintiens ce que je dis, il n'est pas question de guerre ouverte ou quoi que ce soit, le A10 a bien tourné en Afghanistan notamment. Le truc c'est que si tu veux aller loin et conserver de la maniabilité, faut limiter l'emport, c'est juste une question de compromis. M'enfin c'était juste une remarque comme ça au passage hein.

----------


## Qiou87

> Le truc c'est que si tu veux aller loin et conserver de la maniabilité, faut limiter l'emport, c'est juste une question de compromis. M'enfin c'était juste une remarque comme ça au passage hein.


Oui, c'est vrai aussi. Disons que dans DCS si tu te fais éclater ton camion à bombes (je colle 10 CBU-97 sous les ailes pour m'amuser en CAS dans Liberation par ex., hier je me suis fait fumer par des ZSU-23 dans le ciel d'Alep) tu respawnes et voilà. IRL si t'es pas maniable tu risques ta vie. Ca et le range, même en mil je me traînais à Mach 0,75 hier (chargé). Bonjour la traînée...

----------


## Guy Moquette

Oyez, oyez !
La minorité visible des pistons antiques qui crachent de l'huile se plaignant d'être sous-représentée par rapport aux jeunes et arrogants chalumeaux équipés de sièges massant et de cafetière Nespresso dans le cockpit, je me permets une petite annonce.
Moi et ma bande d'idiots volants (les Autruches, que certains ici connaissent un peu, voire très bien) avons repris nos soirées sur IL-2 Battle of XXX. On s'est même replongé dans l'éditeur. On a même compris des trucs dans l'éditeur, un truc de dingue.

Si bien qu'on va bientôt entamer notre première "vraie" campagne sur P-51 (et sur la carte Rheinland). Je vous dis ça parce que l'on aura très probablement quelques places de libre pour des gens que l'expérience tenterait, ou manquerait. L'expérience étant des missions se déroulant le dimanche soir, en pure coop contre des IA dans des missions scénarisées. Pas des masses de pré-requis à part posséder Battle Of Bodenplatte afin de pouvoir poser son cul dans le baquet d'un Mustang et une solide tolérance aux calembours moisis.

Si ça vous intéresse, si le cal.50 vous démange, si l'hélice vous titille, si l'échappement vous gratte (tiens, elle sonne assez crade, celle-là, en fait...), faites-le moi savoir ici ou en MP.

----------


## Flappie

Allez, si j'arrive à configurer ce p*** de trim sur le P-51, j'en serai.  ::):

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Allez, si j'arrive à configurer ce p*** de trim sur le P-51, j'en serai.


Mais ta place était déjà réservée, mon ptit Flappie ! Tu vas quand même pas te laisser emmerder par un putain de trim de P-51 alors que tu te sers de combinaisons à 3 touches pour les raccourcis permettant de varier l'intensité de l'éclairage du cockpit du Viggen (et d'une feuille Excel parce que ce n'est pas simple de mémoriser les 312 autres raccourcis), pas vrai ?  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> ...alors que tu te sers de combinaisons à 3 touches pour les raccourcis permettant de varier l'intensité de l'éclairage du cockpit du Viggen...


 :Bave:  Ah, on peut le faire ?? _:lancedcs:_

----------


## Genchou

Faites une campagne DCS en P51 avec Flappie en Viggen sinon.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Et sinon quoi qu'on en dise les emports X3 sur le f16 n'est jamais utilisé dans la réalité (comme les emports ras la gueule sur le A10 ou le spamraam X10 du F18) enfin, bon, ça reste un jeu.


 J'avais lu que sur l'A10 le 3e emport du LAU n'était pas utilisé car l'allumage pouvait endommager les trains qui se trouvent juste au dessus, je sais pas si c'est une info fiable. Si sur le F16 ça ne se fait pas je ne sais pas si c'est pour une raison équivalente ou "juste" une question de trainée. 

Après autant charger à ras l'A10 (j'ai quand même toujours respecté ce X2 max sur les mavs) ça peut se concevoir sur du CAS pur avec CAP et SEAD, autant le F16 si je l'aime tant c'est pour sa patate, sa petite taille, sa maniabilité. Donc je me vois plus l'utiliser avec un emport relativement léger histoire d'être vite sur cible, pouvoir faire des approch low altitude en dandinant, dégager vite de la zone une fois les pylones vidés sur une cible clé en faisant la nique aux AA.

----------


## Qiou87

D’ailleurs sur le Viper j’ai vu des emports étranges à base d’Amraam en bout d’aile et de Sidewinder en P2/8 ou P3/7. Je trouvais curieux de monter le missile le plus lourd en bout d’aile...  ::unsure:: 

Le Viper fait pas oublier de larguer le bidon ventral aussi vite que possible d’ailleurs. Ce machin ajoute beaucoup de traînée par rapport à ceux sous les ailes je trouve.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Oui c'est étrange au début mais il se monte bien comme ça pour des raisons structurelles de stabilité des ailes apparemment.

----------


## war-p

Pour le mav X3, il semblerait que qu'il y ait des soucis techniques ( je sais plus lesquels exactement), pour le coup des aim120 en bout d'ailes, je crois que c'est pour limiter le flutter effect qui entraînerait des vibrations, j'imagine.

----------


## Bacab

L'AIM-120 en bout d'aile sur le F-16 permet de retarder le flutter de mémoire. La config' à 3 AGM-65 par pylône n'est pas véritablement opérationnelle (si je me souviens bien d'un vieux débat sur le forum benchmarksims) car elle provoque des vibrations et des contraintes qui réduisent drastiquement la durée de vie de la cellule mais elle a été testée et listée dans la liste des conf' possibles. Après l'AGM-65 IRL c'est pas le tonnerre divin que ça peut être dans DCS : le capteur permets rarement l'accrochage à plus de 6-7 NM (pile poil dans l'enveloppe des SAM à courte portée !) et pour l'utiliser en conjonction avec un TPOD il faut suivre avant l'utilisation, mais après l'installation du missile sur son pylône, une procédure d’harmonisation assez pénible et foireuse. Depuis que cette dernière est rendue obligatoire dans BMS pour utiliser le Mav' avec le TPOD il est beaucoup moins utilisé par les pilotes virtuels (en tout cas c'était le cas dans mon escadron). Au final les US ont soit recours à la CBU-97 pour traiter les paquets de véhicules depuis la haute voire très haute altitude, soit la GBU-XX (12 ou 49 le plus souvent) plus souple d’emploi et tout aussi utilisable depuis la haute/très haute altitude.
Voila pour mes 2 cts, vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Merci pour tout ça. J’utilise justement la CBU-97 contre des groupes de véhicules et c’est super efficace dans DCS, même si ça oblige à bien noter la direction du vent et à avoir systématiquement en tête sa direction et l’offset à appliquer. Par contre IRL j’aurai cru que c’était interdit par le traité interdisant les armes à sous-munitions.

Et merci pour vos infos sur le montage du AIM120 en bout d’ailes.  :;):

----------


## war-p

> L'AIM-120 en bout d'aile sur le F-16 permet de retarder le flutter de mémoire. La config' à 3 AGM-65 par pylône n'est pas véritablement opérationnelle (si je me souviens bien d'un vieux débat sur le forum benchmarksims) car elle provoque des vibrations et des contraintes qui réduisent drastiquement la durée de vie de la cellule mais elle a été testée et listée dans la liste des conf' possibles. Après l'AGM-65 IRL c'est pas le tonnerre divin que ça peut être dans DCS : le capteur permets rarement l'accrochage à plus de 6-7 NM (pile poil dans l'enveloppe des SAM à courte portée !) et pour l'utiliser en conjonction avec un TPOD il faut suivre avant l'utilisation, mais après l'installation du missile sur son pylône, une procédure d’harmonisation assez pénible et foireuse. Depuis que cette dernière est rendue obligatoire dans BMS pour utiliser le Mav' avec le TPOD il est beaucoup moins utilisé par les pilotes virtuels (en tout cas c'était le cas dans mon escadron). Au final les US ont soit recours à la CBU-97 pour traiter les paquets de véhicules depuis la haute voire très haute altitude, soit la GBU-XX (12 ou 49 le plus souvent) plus souple d’emploi et tout aussi utilisable depuis la haute/très haute altitude.
> Voila pour mes 2 cts, vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale


Voilà.

Sinon les us n'ont pas signé le traité contre les sous munitions.

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon les us n'ont pas signé le traité contre les sous munitions.


Intéressant. Je me demandais où se situait la Suède dans tout ça, avec son Bk-90 : elle se situe au même niveau que la France, avec son Belouga (entre autres ?).

----------


## war-p

Le truc c'est que les doctrines actuelles ne mettent pas l'emphase sur les armes à sous munitions, trop de danger de faire des victimes collatérales, et quand tu veux pulvériser un chef de guerre au milieu d'une ville densément peuplé, tu vas privilégier la bombe béton à la cbu97.

----------


## Flappie

> Le truc c'est que les doctrines actuelles ne mettent pas l'emphase sur les armes à sous munitions, trop de danger de faire des victimes collatérales, et quand tu veux pulvériser un chef de guerre au milieu d'une ville densément peuplé, tu vas privilégier la bombe béton à la cbu97.


Ou le fameux Hellifre à lames...
Attention, si on poursuit cette conversation, il va falloir basculer sur le topic de la guerre.

----------


## war-p

Oui, voilà, après c'est intéressant de voir ce qui est fait dans la réalité vs la destruction d'une colonne de char à la bombe lisse en plein centre ville de Beyrouth dans dcs  ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

Dites moi, avec le F-16 Viper, je suis le seul à pas pouvoir fermer correctement le cockpit ?

Il faut cliquer sur la poignée jaune, mais j'ai beau cliquer plusieurs fois, il ne se passe rien. Même avec mon raccourci clavier, il se passe rien.

Suis-je le seul ?

----------


## Bacab

> Intéressant. Je me demandais où se situait la Suède dans tout ça, avec son Bk-90 : elle se situe au même niveau que la France, avec son Belouga (entre autres ?).


La Belouga n'est plus utilisé par nos forces. Le stock français a été détruit. Il en va de même pour toutes nos armes à sous-munitions à ma connaissance. Même les très chers missiles Apache ont été mis sous cloche et seront sans doute recyclés dans un avenir plus ou moins proche.

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui, voilà, après c'est intéressant de voir ce qui est fait dans la réalité vs la destruction d'une colonne de char à la bombe lisse en plein centre ville de Beyrouth dans dcs


Bah quoi, tu règles ton ripple à vue de nez, tu t'alignes à peu près et tu largues toutes tes Mk82 en une seule passe, avec un petit tonneau/lancer de flares de célébration après. C'est pas réaliste ça?  ::ninja:: 




> Dites moi, avec le F-16 Viper, je suis le seul à pas pouvoir fermer correctement le cockpit ?
> 
> Il faut cliquer sur la poignée jaune, mais j'ai beau cliquer plusieurs fois, il ne se passe rien. Même avec mon raccourci clavier, il se passe rien.
> 
> Suis-je le seul ?


La poignée jaune est un verrou, contrairement au Hornet dont le switch ferme la verrière. Dans le Viper je fais MAJ+C je crois pour fermer (ou CTRL+C), et seulement après tu verrouilles avec la manette jaune.

----------


## Aghora

> La poignée jaune est un verrou, contrairement au Hornet dont le switch ferme la verrière. Dans le Viper je fais MAJ+C je crois pour fermer (ou CTRL+C), et seulement après tu verrouilles avec la manette jaune.


C'est bien ce que j'ai fait, j'ai fermé d'abord la verrière avec Ctrl+C mais le verrou (la poignée jaune) ne s'enclenche pas quand je clique dessus.

Ou alors c'est avec la molette ?

----------


## war-p

> Bah quoi, tu règles ton ripple à vue de nez, tu t'alignes à peu près et tu largues toutes tes Mk82 en une seule passe, avec un petit tonneau/lancer de flares de célébration après. C'est pas réaliste ça? 
> 
> 
> 
> La poignée jaune est un verrou, contrairement au Hornet dont le switch ferme la verrière. Dans le Viper je fais MAJ+C je crois pour fermer (ou CTRL+C), et seulement après tu verrouilles avec la manette jaune.


Si et toujours en train de se demander qu'est-ce que c'est la différence entre qty et mult...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> C'est bien ce que j'ai fait, j'ai fermé d'abord la verrière avec Ctrl+C mais le verrou (la poignée jaune) ne s'enclenche pas quand je clique dessus.
> 
> Ou alors c'est avec la molette ?


Non c'est censé marcher simplement en cliquant, très étrange.

J'ai relancé le Viper du coup je pensais que les updates du TGP étaient passés en stable mais toujours pas. Si ils lancent les Mav et HARM dans le prochain OB on n'est pas prêts d'avoir tout ça en stable. Ou alors ils passent stable les derniers patchs avant de lancer les nouveautés à venir sur une nouvelle OB.

----------


## Flappie

> Ou alors ils passent stable les derniers patchs avant de lancer les nouveautés à venir sur une nouvelle OB.


L'OB n'a pas été mise à jour depuis 3 semaines, donc ils ont eu largement le temps de basculer tout ça sur la stable, or il ne l'ont pas fait. Du coup, je doute que l'OB actuelle atteigne la stable un jour. Dommage, ça retarde la venue de la Syrie, mais il y a sûrement une explication logique...  ::ninja::

----------


## Algrael

> Oyez, oyez !
> La minorité visible des pistons antiques qui crachent de l'huile se plaignant d'être sous-représentée par rapport aux jeunes et arrogants chalumeaux équipés de sièges massant et de cafetière Nespresso dans le cockpit, je me permets une petite annonce.
> Moi et ma bande d'idiots volants (les Autruches, que certains ici connaissent un peu, voire très bien) avons repris nos soirées sur IL-2 Battle of XXX. On s'est même replongé dans l'éditeur. On a même compris des trucs dans l'éditeur, un truc de dingue.
> 
> Si bien qu'on va bientôt entamer notre première "vraie" campagne sur P-51 (et sur la carte Rheinland). Je vous dis ça parce que l'on aura très probablement quelques places de libre pour des gens que l'expérience tenterait, ou manquerait. L'expérience étant des missions se déroulant le dimanche soir, en pure coop contre des IA dans des missions scénarisées. Pas des masses de pré-requis à part posséder Battle Of Bodenplatte afin de pouvoir poser son cul dans le baquet d'un Mustang et une solide tolérance aux calembours moisis.
> 
> Si ça vous intéresse, si le cal.50 vous démange, si l'hélice vous titille, si l'échappement vous gratte (tiens, elle sonne assez crade, celle-là, en fait...), faites-le moi savoir ici ou en MP.


Ah ba je repasserais vous voir à l'occasion!  :;):

----------


## Bacab

> Oyez, oyez !
> La minorité visible des pistons antiques qui crachent de l'huile se plaignant d'être sous-représentée par rapport aux jeunes et arrogants chalumeaux équipés de sièges massant et de cafetière Nespresso dans le cockpit, je me permets une petite annonce.
> Moi et ma bande d'idiots volants (les Autruches, que certains ici connaissent un peu, voire très bien) avons repris nos soirées sur IL-2 Battle of XXX. On s'est même replongé dans l'éditeur. On a même compris des trucs dans l'éditeur, un truc de dingue.
> 
> Si bien qu'on va bientôt entamer notre première "vraie" campagne sur P-51 (et sur la carte Rheinland). Je vous dis ça parce que l'on aura très probablement quelques places de libre pour des gens que l'expérience tenterait, ou manquerait. L'expérience étant des missions se déroulant le dimanche soir, en pure coop contre des IA dans des missions scénarisées. Pas des masses de pré-requis à part posséder Battle Of Bodenplatte afin de pouvoir poser son cul dans le baquet d'un Mustang et une solide tolérance aux calembours moisis.
> 
> Si ça vous intéresse, si le cal.50 vous démange, si l'hélice vous titille, si l'échappement vous gratte (tiens, elle sonne assez crade, celle-là, en fait...), faites-le moi savoir ici ou en MP.


Tentant, vous commenceriez quand ?

----------


## pollux 18

En parlant d'IL-2 Great Battle: Patch 4.501 est disponible depuis jeudi: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment=999607

Au programme, 

- Nouveau système de visibilité grâce à la mise à l'échelle des LOD éloigné ainsi que leur éclairage rendu complet.
- Nouvelle option des différents effets de brume atmosphérique.



- Rajout de l'option MSAA X8 mais très gourmande...  :emlaugh:   quoique pas tant que ça d'après les premiers retour...

- Nouvelle campagne gratuite 'Wind of Fury' par Alexander = BlackSix = Timoshkov qui est incluse dans le module Bodenplatte.








- le P-39L-1 "Aircrobra" (Bataille du Kuban) et le Bf 109 G-6 ont maintenant une texture externe de qualité 4k créée par Martin = ICDP = Catney. 





- Pour TC, nouveau mode de contrôle de la tourelle et du canon et les caméras fixe pour les vitres de tourelle.

Pour le reste, voir les 30 autres correctifs et rajout du journal.

Main features
1. The new scenario campaign "Wind of Fury" is now available to all owners of the Bodenplatte project for free;
2. P-39L-1 "Airacobra" and Bf 109 G-6 fighters now have 4K quality external textures created by Martin = ICDP = Catney;
3. The long-range LODs scaling system for aircraft has been adjusted. Aircraft spotting at short to medium distances, especially when using wide camera angles, is greatly improved. The visibility at distance has been adjusted to be closer to reality.
4. Alternate Visibility has been renamed Enhanced Visibility: this mode gives a much greater increase in aircraft visibility at long ranges compared to the new standard visibility. At medium ranges, visibility is also significantly improved compared to the old Alternate Visibility option;
5. MSAA x8 option has been added, but please note that this level of AA is very demanding to the graphics card performance;
6. The atmospheric haze density option has been added to the Quick Mission Builder. Its minimum value corresponds to the haze density available earlier;
7. Dawn/Dusk Fog option has been added to the Quick Mission Builder. This option is available only when the haze density is set to half of the maximum value or more;
8. The haze density option (from 0.0 to 1.0) is now stored in a mission file. Radiation fog appears at dusk if the value of the haze is more than 0.5 and the weather preset name contains an odd number at the end. The denser haze makes it easier to spot other aircraft against the background of the landscape when the distance from the observer to the target is much less than the distance from the observer to the landscape behind the target. This can be used when designing multiplayer missions for game servers;
9. Distant levels of detail (LODs) of the aircraft now have the same surface material setting as closer and more detailed LODs, making the lighting of distant aircraft much more realistic and enabling reflections and glints when the relative position of a contact, an observer and the light source(s) is right;
10. In a multiplayer game, a tooltip has been added to the list of game servers when hovering the mouse cursor over the difficulty preset icon. This tooltip displays all the difficulty settings of this multiplayer server;
11. This information is also available in the multiplayer server lobby (“About the server” section);


AI improvements
12. AI wingmen keep the optimal climb speed when the wing leader is far and higher;
13. AI aircraft now use combat and emergency engine modes for a fastest possible climb when following the terrain;
14. AI fighters now more actively attack maneuvering targets at lower speeds;


Player controllable tanks improvements
15. New control mode allows aiming a tank gun using a joystick (or buttons);
16. Aiming the tank guns and machine guns with the mouse is more convenient;
17. Fixed cameras added to tank visors and other observation devices. Loader viewing devices are, most often, can be used from the gunner's station. You can cycle the views using LShift + V keys;
18. The target marking cursor when giving orders as a tank commander is visible at any settings;
19. The current sight or observation device is indicated;
20. In multiplayer, a connected player in someone else's tank will correctly see the messages from the loader and see the ammo information in the HUD;
21. The time required for repairing the tank systems outside the service areas is doubled;
22. The projectiles correctly penetrate the armor if they hit certain extremely thin areas of the object's surface (a rare issue);
23. Ferdinand: the inverted direction of inclination of the panoramic viewing devices has been fixed;
24. An SPG AI gunner correctly fires at an invisible target by the order of the SPG commander (using the direction and range);
25. Fixed the issue where the AI gunner did not follow the commander's instructions to choose the ammo type in certain situations;
26. Pz-III-M: the KFF 2 binocular periscope is functional (when using the camera selected by LShift + V);
27. SU-152 commander can't use the panoramic sight when unbuttoned;


Other changes
28. Fixed an issue with parts of the canopy and cockpit instruments that could not be restored after repair;
29. Flare gun and sidearm ammo can be replenished in the reload zones just like other ammo;
30. SdKfZ 251 and similar vehicles and tanks can function as supply vehicles if set this way in the Mission Editor;
31. The dawn/dusk fog level has been corrected on Moscow, Stalingrad, Prokhorovka, Velikiye Luki, Lapino and Novosokolniki maps, it appears in the lowlands;
32. Due to the introduction of the atmospheric haze option, the issue of the dawn/dusk fog blinking near the horizon has been minimized;
33. The difference in the density of atmospheric haze is minimal when using the minimum (40 km) and maximum (150 km) visibility range options;
34. For a tank crewmember to recover from the loss of consciousness in the event of powder gases poisoning it is required for the air to become noticeably cleaner (now the loss of consciousness will last longer);
35. Fixed a graphical artifact at the base of the La-5FN headlamp switch;
36. Fixed the lack of sound when releasing or retracting the landing gear on I-16 and Ju-88;

37. Added the Spitfire IX invasion paint scheme.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> L'OB n'a pas été mise à jour depuis 3 semaines, donc ils ont eu largement le temps de basculer tout ça sur la stable, or il ne l'ont pas fait. Du coup, je doute que l'OB actuelle atteigne la stable un jour. Dommage, ça retarde la venue de la Syrie, mais il y a sûrement une explication logique...


J'avais arrêté l'OB à cause des versions foireuses. Leur changement de politique avec des updates moins fréquentes et plus réfléchies a changé les choses ? Vous jouez toujours en stable en multi ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, nous sommes restés sur la stable pour les raisons que tu évoques. Ça tourne très bien.

----------


## Qiou87

> J'avais arrêté l'OB à cause des versions foireuses. Leur changement de politique avec des updates moins fréquentes et plus réfléchies a changé les choses ? Vous jouez toujours en stable en multi ?


Effectivement l’OB est sur un rythme mensuel et n’a plus autant de soucis qu’avant. La stable est une OB a laquelle ils donnent 1 semaine de plus pour s’assurer que rien ne foire, et seulement mis a jour toutes les 3-4 OB. Normalement la stable sera mise a jour fin du mois s’ils suivent ce schéma et que l’OB de la semaine prochaine n’a pas de défaut majeur - en tout cas on peut l’espérer, a voir s’ils adaptent ca avec la sortie du A10C II.

J’avoue que je suis passé en OB depuis deux semaines, la Syrie me tentait trop (et je ne suis pas déçu, en plus ca tourne aussi bien que les autres cartes chez moi).

----------


## Setzer

> Oyez, oyez !
> La minorité visible des pistons antiques qui crachent de l'huile se plaignant d'être sous-représentée par rapport aux jeunes et arrogants chalumeaux équipés de sièges massant et de cafetière Nespresso dans le cockpit, je me permets une petite annonce.
> Moi et ma bande d'idiots volants (les Autruches, que certains ici connaissent un peu, voire très bien) avons repris nos soirées sur IL-2 Battle of XXX. On s'est même replongé dans l'éditeur. On a même compris des trucs dans l'éditeur, un truc de dingue.
> 
> Si bien qu'on va bientôt entamer notre première "vraie" campagne sur P-51 (et sur la carte Rheinland). Je vous dis ça parce que l'on aura très probablement quelques places de libre pour des gens que l'expérience tenterait, ou manquerait. L'expérience étant des missions se déroulant le dimanche soir, en pure coop contre des IA dans des missions scénarisées. Pas des masses de pré-requis à part posséder Battle Of Bodenplatte afin de pouvoir poser son cul dans le baquet d'un Mustang et une solide tolérance aux calembours moisis.
> 
> Si ça vous intéresse, si le cal.50 vous démange, si l'hélice vous titille, si l'échappement vous gratte (tiens, elle sonne assez crade, celle-là, en fait...), faites-le moi savoir ici ou en MP.


Haha enfin! Le retour du panpan à pistons sur ce canal  ::):  si ya de la place je serais ravie de tenter le coup même si je préfère de loin le tempest  ::P: 

Pour dcs bordel 2h passées sur le mirage pour binder mon g940 et faire les 3/4 de la procedure de demarrage, puis mon gamin s'est réveillé de sa sieste...

C'est quand même archi complexe toutes les manip à retenir puis le pointage des petits boutons avec le track ir c'est galère...

@Flappie : oui à l'occaz je te ferais une liste d'acronymes de l'aéronavale moderne qu'il serait bon d'expliciter sur le wiki ne serait que pour comprendre ce que vous racontez sur ce thread!

----------


## Genchou

> J'avais arrêté l'OB à cause des versions foireuses. Leur changement de politique avec des updates moins fréquentes et plus réfléchies a changé les choses ? Vous jouez toujours en stable en multi ?


Je vole en OB depuis quelques semaines sans le moindre soucis. Pas de crash, c'est stable.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> C'est bien ce que j'ai fait, j'ai fermé d'abord la verrière avec Ctrl+C mais le verrou (la poignée jaune) ne s'enclenche pas quand je clique dessus.
> 
> Ou alors c'est avec la molette ?


Je crois qu'il faut laisser appuyer plus longtemps (Tu relâche quand tu n'entends plus de bruit du tout).

Perso, je clique sur le p'tit bouton pour fermer le cockpit, je n'utilise pas le clavier.

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Tentant, vous commenceriez quand ?


A la louche, je dirais d'ici un mois.
La campagne est en cours d'élaboration, là. Et comme c'est la première conçue par notre camarade Vaught, et qu'il tâtonne forcément (on essaie de l'aider en lui bricolant des groupes séparés, mais on est tous débutants avec cet éditeur), on préfère lancer la campagne une fois que les 4-5 premières missions seront prêtes, histoire de pouvoir garder un rythme d'une mission par semaine sans que le "MJ" ne subisse trop de pression.

En attendant, on vole le dimanche sur une mission "bac à sable" en P-51 (ou autre pour ceux qui connaissent déjà bien l'appareil), histoire pour certains, de prendre le temps de connaître le bestiau, pour d'autres de s'entraîner au dogfight ou à l'attaque au sol (et pour d'autres encore de faire les cons avec de la voltige sous des ponts et des hangars, selon l'humeur). C'est aussi le moment qu'on prend pour dégrossir les débutants quand il y en a, puisqu'on préfère que les rudiments (déco / atterro, vol en formation, gestion moteur) soit connus et maîtrisés avant de voler en campagne. Parce que sinon, pas très drôle pour le rookie de se sentir largué lors d'une mission "sérieuse".

Algrael, Bacab, Setzer, si ça vous tente de (re)venir voler avec nous, contactez-moi en MP et je vous filerai toutes les infos nécessaires. Ou bien venez sur notre forum (http://forum.autruches.org/) passer le bonjour !  ::): 

@Setzer : je suis amoureux aussi du Tempest (et du P-38 aussi, oui en fait, je suis polyamoureux...). Et ce n'est pas exclu qu'au cours de la campagne, certains pilotes se voient offrir l'opportunité de voler sur d'autres appareils, en fonction de l'objectif de la mission...  ::siffle::

----------


## Setzer

Ah chouette nouvelle  ::wub::  pour ma part j'ai un faible pour les machines anglaises, Tempest et Spit IX en têtes ! Je passerais sur votre forum faire un coucou^^

----------


## JanSolo

> Haha enfin! Le retour du panpan à pistons sur ce canal  si ya de la place je serais ravie de tenter le coup même si je préfère de loin le tempest 
> 
> Pour dcs bordel 2h passées sur le mirage pour binder mon g940 et faire les 3/4 de la procedure de demarrage, puis mon gamin s'est réveillé de sa sieste...
> 
> C'est quand même archi complexe toutes les manip à retenir puis le pointage des petits boutons avec le track ir c'est galère...
> 
> @Flappie : oui à l'occaz je te ferais une liste d'acronymes de l'aéronavale moderne qu'il serait bon d'expliciter sur le wiki ne serait que pour comprendre ce que vous racontez sur ce thread!


Salut Setzer, je n'ai pas eu le temps de te demander ton retour sur le G940, je suis surchargé de boulot...
Je n'ai aucun profil pour le G940 de conservé, je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi je n'arrivais pas à les sauvegarder, j'ai le même problème avec le warthog.

Je serai beaucoup tenté par du IL2 en multi. Je n'arrive pas à trouver le temps de pouvoir me replonger dans DCS mais avec Il2 c'est beaucoup plus simple.
Ce serait le dimanche soir c'est ça?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> C'est quand même archi complexe toutes les manip à retenir puis le pointage des petits boutons avec le track ir c'est galère...


Map bien le bouton qui gèle le track IR c'est très utile. Dans le Mirage quand tu veux rentrer tes coordonnées par exemple tu regardes le clavier de l'INS, tu gèles la vue, et là tu peux rentrer tes données tranquilles. J'ai mis ça sur un bouton latéral de ma souris perso.

----------


## Flappie

> Map bien le bouton qui gèle le track IR c'est très utile. Dans le Mirage quand tu veux rentrer tes coordonnées par exemple tu regardes le clavier de l'INS, tu gèles la vue, et là tu peux rentrer tes données tranquilles. *J'ai mis ça sur un bouton latéral de ma souris perso.*


Bien vu ! Merci pour le tuyau.

----------


## Vaught

> A la louche, je dirais d'ici un mois.
> La campagne est en cours d'élaboration, là. Et comme c'est la première conçue par notre camarade Vaught, et qu'il tâtonne forcément (on essaie de l'aider en lui bricolant des groupes séparés, mais on est tous débutants avec cet éditeur), on préfère lancer la campagne une fois que les 4-5 premières missions seront prêtes, histoire de pouvoir garder un rythme d'une mission par semaine sans que le "MJ" ne subisse trop de pression.


Oui c'est ça, dans un p'tit mois  ::): 




> @Setzer : je suis amoureux aussi du Tempest (et du P-38 aussi, oui en fait, je suis polyamoureux...). Et ce n'est pas exclu qu'au cours de la campagne, certains pilotes se voient offrir l'opportunité de *voler sur d'autres appareils*, en fonction de l'objectif de la mission...


Ha bon?!?  ::ninja::  ::siffle::

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Ha bon?!?


Tu savais pas ?
Heureux de te l'apprendre !  :Fourbe:

----------


## sentepu

> J’avoue que je suis passé en OB depuis deux semaines, la Syrie me tentait trop (et je ne suis pas déçu, en plus ca tourne aussi bien que les autres cartes chez moi).


J'ai également pris l'OB pour jouer sur le serveur BFR qui fait tourner la mission clear field (que j'ai hosté) mais avec souvent des ATC/AWAC humains avec une phraséo légére et efficace sur SRS, très sympa je recommande ! 
J'ai aussi participé à une grosse mission avec +35 personnes (3 ATC/AWACS) avec la team 51 griffon, un peu long parce que on était beaucoup mais super immersif ! 

Infos sur la 51 escadron griffon -> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=208967
Infos sur la mission en cours (jeudi 24) -> http://51escadrongriffon.com/images/...l_Mission3.pdf
et inscription -> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...y0WfQ/viewform

----------


## Colargol

Le côté il2 me tente pas mal, mais je suis un gros noob qui vole avec icone et gestion moteur automatique (mais pas d'assistance a la visée)

----------


## Setzer

> Map bien le bouton qui gèle le track IR c'est très utile. Dans le Mirage quand tu veux rentrer tes coordonnées par exemple tu regardes le clavier de l'INS, tu gèles la vue, et là tu peux rentrer tes données tranquilles. J'ai mis ça sur un bouton latéral de ma souris perso.


C'est possible aussi avec la vr???

@Jan : Il est super!  par contre je sens que je vais avoir besoin d'un gros temps d'adaptation car le x52 est très "mou" tandis que le g940 est beaucoup plus raide donc j’appréhende encore mal la force à mettre pour les corrections fines, idem pour le palo ou j’étais finalement très habitué à la torsion et là c'est une toute autre gymnastique, mais le ffb c'est quand même super cool et y'a ouatemille touches à binder.

Par contre faut que je trouve comment gérer les modes 1,2 et 3 pour dcs car y'a tellement de commandes...

Dites voir les Autruches, vous recrutez toujours?  J'ai fais pas mal de multi sous il2 1946 puis sur clodo mais je suis pas mal rouillé et j'ai sans doute pris de mauvaises habitudes en ne jouant que solo (genre la comm radio ou le vol en formation c'est compliquay) depuis que j'ai repris mais je serais bien tenté de refaire de la coop comme à la grande époque avec Ozburne, Flappie, Warp et cie  ::):  (je m’entraîne en parallèle sur dcs pour venir faire mumuse avec les canards mais bon sang que la courbe est raide avec tous les sous systèmes à connaitre, les procédure et cie, la philosophie est complètement différente qu'avec les warbirds et ma dernières expérience en jet remonte à flamming cliff 2 et depuis j'ai eu un taf et deux mômes...)

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> C'est possible aussi avec la vr???


Aucune idée par contre je ne suis pas équipé.

Je suis repassé en OB pour voir et le TGP enfin utilisable du F16 avec le cursor zero ça change un peu tout. 6 GBU 12 larguées avec haute précision de très haute altitude en très peu de temps et tu peux toujours faire de l'AA après sans rentrer à la maison.

Les GBU 38 / 31 c'est prévu ou pas sur ce modèle ?

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est possible aussi avec la vr???


Je t’avoue qu’en 9 mois en VR j’ai jamais eu besoin de verrouiller la vue pour utiliser les trucs dans le cockpit. Déjà je trouverai ca bizarre vu que ca fige tout ton champ de vision, et surtout t’as pas ce souci de précision vu que la souris est pas corrélée au centre du champ de vision donc tu peux fixer tes boutons du regard, y déplacer ta souris, et tout ca même si ta tête bouge légèrement. 
Avant au trackIR par contre je figeais la vue notamment en phase de démarrage, pour l’INS etc.

Ce que tu dis en VR doit être possible mais je ne pense pas que ce soit souhaitable, car tu aurais rapidement très mal a la tête et potentiellement la cinétose aussi.

----------


## Algrael

> A la louche, je dirais d'ici un mois.
> La campagne est en cours d'élaboration, là. Et comme c'est la première conçue par notre camarade Vaught, et qu'il tâtonne forcément (on essaie de l'aider en lui bricolant des groupes séparés, mais on est tous débutants avec cet éditeur), on préfère lancer la campagne une fois que les 4-5 premières missions seront prêtes, histoire de pouvoir garder un rythme d'une mission par semaine sans que le "MJ" ne subisse trop de pression.
> 
> En attendant, on vole le dimanche sur une mission "bac à sable" en P-51 (ou autre pour ceux qui connaissent déjà bien l'appareil), histoire pour certains, de prendre le temps de connaître le bestiau, pour d'autres de s'entraîner au dogfight ou à l'attaque au sol (et pour d'autres encore de faire les cons avec de la voltige sous des ponts et des hangars, selon l'humeur). C'est aussi le moment qu'on prend pour dégrossir les débutants quand il y en a, puisqu'on préfère que les rudiments (déco / atterro, vol en formation, gestion moteur) soit connus et maîtrisés avant de voler en campagne. Parce que sinon, pas très drôle pour le rookie de se sentir largué lors d'une mission "sérieuse".
> 
> Algrael, Bacab, Setzer, si ça vous tente de (re)venir voler avec nous, contactez-moi en MP et je vous filerai toutes les infos nécessaires. Ou bien venez sur notre forum (http://forum.autruches.org/) passer le bonjour ! 
> 
> @Setzer : je suis amoureux aussi du Tempest (et du P-38 aussi, oui en fait, je suis polyamoureux...). Et ce n'est pas exclu qu'au cours de la campagne, certains pilotes se voient offrir l'opportunité de voler sur d'autres appareils, en fonction de l'objectif de la mission...


Si vos infos TS n'ont pas changé, je les ai toujours!  :;):

----------


## Belgicos

> Map bien le bouton qui gèle le track IR c'est très utile. Dans le Mirage quand tu veux rentrer tes coordonnées par exemple tu regardes le clavier de l'INS, tu gèles la vue, et là tu peux rentrer tes données tranquilles.


Salut.

Ca m'intéresse ça. Tu peux nous dire comment s'appelle cette commande dans les options du jeu ?

Merci.

----------


## Flappie

Cette commande ne fait pas partie du jeu mais du soft du TrackIR. Par défaut, je crois que c'est F9 ou F7.

----------


## jfamiens

> Cette commande ne fait pas partie du jeu mais du soft du TrackIR. Par défaut, je crois que c'est F9 ou F7.


F9 je confirme

----------


## Belgicos

OK. Merci.

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Si vos infos TS n'ont pas changé, je les ai toujours!


C'est toujours le même !

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Dites voir les Autruches, vous recrutez toujours?


Nos portes sont toujours ouvertes aux gens motivés. Pour ce qui est du "recrutement", ça se fait tout seul : si ce qu'on fait sur IL-2 (il est fréquent qu'on se retrouve sur d'autres jeux : Arma, World of Warships, Hearts of Iron... rien que hier soir, on s'est relancé un serveur Don't Starve Together...) plaît à la personne et que le courant passe bien, ben en fait on se rend compte un jour qu'elle est présente depuis plusieurs mois et qu'elle est "recrutée" de facto.  :^_^: 




> depuis j'ai eu un taf et deux mômes...)


T'inquiète, des darons, on en a quelques-uns chez les AV. Ils sont même en majorité. Y en a même un qui est grand-père...  ::siffle:: 




> Je serai beaucoup tenté par du IL2 en multi. Je n'arrive pas à trouver le temps de pouvoir me replonger dans DCS mais avec Il2 c'est beaucoup plus simple.
> Ce serait le dimanche soir c'est ça?


Les missions de campagne, c'est traditionnellement le dimanche soir, oui.
Après on a aussi le jeudi qui est historiquement le jour d'entraînement (qui se terminait souvent en Battle Royale aérien, parce qu'il faut "s'entraîner à éviter les tirs aussi"). J'ai vu que Colargol demandait s'il pouvait venir en mode rookie : ben oui, un jeudi, pour voler avec des gens qui peuvent te filer des conseils, tu peux venir sans problème !

----------


## Qiou87

Les joueurs de DCS sont quand même de grands malades. Suite à l'annonce de l'arrivée des HARMs sur le Viper, en P3/7 uniquement au départ car c'est ce que disait le manuel de l'avion qu'a ED, un type s'est mis en tête de les convaincre qu'en fait il faudrait que ce soit dispo en P4/6 aussi, donc 4x HARM comme le Hornet. Ce n'est pas un emport réaliste, mais apparemment il est validé par plusieurs escadrons US qui exploitent le F-16CM Block 50.
S'en suit un topic de 20 pages en 2 jours, et ED qui dit "ok à la vue des preuves on va permettre d'emporter 4 HARMs". On rappelle qu'il faut un pod ECM sur le P5 en mission SEAD avec le Viper, donc si vous prenez 4 HARMs y'a aucun réservoir externe. Sur un Viper sans réservoirs dorsaux.  ::o:  Autant dire que ce sera utile uniquement dans des scénarios spécifiques où on décolle à 50nm max des sites ennemis et qu'ils sont rapprochés les uns des autres. 
Ce sera donc ajouté plus tard, à priori l'OB de cette semaine permettra juste 2 HARMs dans un premier temps (la config la plus utilisée). 

Quand je vois ce genre de débats et la passion qui anime certains sur ces sujets-là, je ne sais plus quoi penser...  ::unsure::  A parcourir si vous êtes curieux, y'a quand même de bonnes infos et la patience des CMs d'ED est louable.

----------


## Genchou

> Les joueurs de DCS sont quand même de grands malades. Suite à l'annonce de l'arrivée des HARMs sur le Viper, en P3/7 uniquement au départ car c'est ce que disait le manuel de l'avion qu'a ED, un type s'est mis en tête de les convaincre qu'en fait il faudrait que ce soit dispo en P4/6 aussi, donc 4x HARM comme le Hornet. Ce n'est pas un emport réaliste, mais apparemment il est validé par plusieurs escadrons US qui exploitent le F-16CM Block 50.
> S'en suit un topic de 20 pages en 2 jours, et ED qui dit "ok à la vue des preuves on va permettre d'emporter 4 HARMs". On rappelle qu'il faut un pod ECM sur le P5 en mission SEAD avec le Viper, donc si vous prenez 4 HARMs y'a aucun réservoir externe. Sur un Viper sans réservoirs dorsaux.  Autant dire que ce sera utile uniquement dans des scénarios spécifiques où on décolle à 50nm max des sites ennemis et qu'ils sont rapprochés les uns des autres. 
> Ce sera donc ajouté plus tard, à priori l'OB de cette semaine permettra juste 2 HARMs dans un premier temps (la config la plus utilisée). 
> 
> Quand je vois ce genre de débats et la passion qui anime certains sur ces sujets-là, je ne sais plus quoi penser...  A parcourir si vous êtes curieux, y'a quand même de bonnes infos et la patience des CMs d'ED est louable.


Un petit top-up au tanker à l'aller et au retour ça te fait un tout bon range, pas besoin des bidons.

Tiens et si je me trompe pas, prochaine update sur l'OB c'est le 30, ils ont annoncé ça la semaine passée parce que c'était pas ready pour le 23.

----------


## Qiou87

Ah ok merci sur l'info pour l'OB. Visiblement ils font attention à la qualité de l'OB également.

Un petit layus de Gero Finke, le CEO de TrueGrit qui réalise le Typhoon, en réponse à certains qui font de la branlette technologique sur le BFM et le WVR. C'est du niveau de certains trucs que peut partager Até, et je trouve que la présence de telles personnes dans la communauté d'un simu permet vraiment de recentrer les débats.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un petit top-up au tanker à l'aller et au retour ça te fait un tout bon range, pas besoin des bidons.


Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe IRL avec les tankers, à quelle distance des sites SAM ennemis ils vont pouvoir voler, présence de CAP adverse etc. Mais typiquement je doute qu'ils tolèrent un vol où tu sois dépendant du tanker, si jamais le ravitaillement foire pour X raisons (voir l'histoire d'Até avec son SEM qu'il a posé avec les réservoirs quasi-vides) et que t'es en territoire hostile, il faut un terrain de dégagement ami (pas garanti). La SEAD intervient en général au début d'un conflit, donc potentiellement CAP adverse aussi etc. Peut-être pour ça qu'ils veulent des missions SEAD autonomes en terme de range et que du coup l'emport typique c'est 2 bidons + le pod + 2 HARM? Evidemment dans DCS tu fais un peu comme tu veux...

----------


## Genchou

Tu refuel avant d'entrer en territoire ennemi bien sûr, le tanker se balade pas dans le range des SAMs. Comme ça tu es full juste avant ton fence-in.

Et sinon je pense que la plupart des vols en opé sont dépendant du tanker. Suffit de voir les sorties CAS où les pilotes restent en station plusieurs heures, faut refuel quelques fois durant le vol. Il me semble d'ailleurs qu'ils en causent dans certains épisodes du Fighter Pilot Podcast.

----------


## Sigps220

De ce que j'ai pu lire / entendre, IRL les refuels sont assez fréquents car l'avion n'arrive jamais à sec au niveau du tanker. Il doit toujours garder de quoi pouvoir se dérouter sur un aérodrome "amis". Donc grosso-modo, un refuel ne dépasse jamais 30% à 50% du plein. Parce que même si le pilote a l'habitude de refuel, il peut arriver qu'il n'arrive pas à faire le plein ou que le tanker ait un problème (du genre, l'avion précédent arrache la perche). 

Et effectivement les tankers restent très en arrières du front, donc l'avion doit malgré les refuels avoir suffisamment de jus pour faire quelques dizaines de nautique entre son dernier refuel, son attaque et le premier refuel qui suit. 

La difficulté de DCS c'est le côté cul entre deux choses. DCS permet de représenter des engagements à haute intensité, qui nécessite un emport conséquent de manière à "garantir" la force de frappe : l'exemple du Hornet avec double emport de AMRAAM qui n'a jamais été fait en "vrai" en pratique. 

Alors que depuis plusieurs années, les avions sont engagés dans des conflits de basse intensité où la maîtrise du ciel n'est jamais contesté et où les état major cherchent à limiter l'attrition liée aux pannes / maintenance, ce qui passe par des emports limités, l'installation des appareils sur des "grosses" bases qui permettent de faire une maintenance avec tous le matériel. 

Donc même pendant Desert Storm, je ne croit pas que les Viper aient emportés plus de 2 HARM. D'ailleurs ce sont la Navy et les Marines qui ont tirés le plus de HARM. Lors de ce conflit, les missions SEAD étaient réservées dans l'Air Force à des unités et des appareils spécialisés (qui étaient sur F-4G à ce moment).

----------


## Qiou87

Oui c’est bien résumé: des avions capables de certaines choses, qu’on retrouve dans le jeu, mais en pratique jamais utilisés comme ça car les conflits ne l’ont jusqu’ici pas exigé. Et du coup la guerre perpétuelle sur les forums entre ceux qui disent que c’est possible, et ceux qui disent que ça n’a jamais été utilisé en opération.

Au fait on volera entre canards demain? Que je sache si ça vaut le coup de repasser mon OB en stable ce soir. Je suis chaud pour ma part, en Huey ou Viper.

----------


## Flappie

Je serai là demain soir pour ma part.  ::):

----------


## TuxFr78

Moi aussi  ::happy2::

----------


## Genchou

Je me joindrais bien à vous si OB. Sinon j'irai sur BMS.  ::P:

----------


## TuxFr78

> Je me joindrais bien à vous si OB. Sinon j'irai sur BMS.


J’ai les 2. Je suis pas sectaire  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Ok pour l'OB en ce qui me concerne, mais si faut repasser en stable ça ne me gêne pas. Flappie tu as les deux aussi je crois (tu me parlais de voler en Syrie)?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, j'ai les deux.

----------


## sentepu

Idem dispo OB demain soir  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Cool ! Tu as acheté la Syrie, Sen ?

----------


## sentepu

ha non mais pas de soucis j'irais sur le serveur BFR probablement  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Moi ca ne me dérange pas de voler sur une autre carte ceci dit si tu te joins a nous!

----------


## Flappie

Oui, pareil je peux encore patienter pour la Syrie.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Oui, pareil je peux encore patienter pour la Syrie.


Pareil

----------


## ze_droopy

Vu les torrents qui nous tombent dessus, je serai là ce soir, si j'ai le temps de tout rebrancher/tester mes joys, palo, trackir, etc.

----------


## FROGGY

Je serai là si vous jouez en stable  ::mellow::

----------


## Flappie

Allons-y pour la stable alors !

----------


## Genchou

Bon je saurai pas venir ce soir finalement, sorry.  ::unsure::

----------


## Qiou87

Du coup j’ai 30min pour installer la stable et y basculer mes réglages alors.  ::sad::

----------


## Qiou87

Soirée sympa hier, c'était juste dommage pour les soucis de com'. Enfin on s'est arrangé, c'est le principal. De bons moments côté CAP même si j'ai l'impression qu'ils n'étaient pas très agressifs (à part la paire de Su-27 au milieu). Mon souvenir de la soirée restera le kill canon à l'aveugle sur le Mig-23 dans les nuages en fond de vallée, en volant juste à la symbologie du HUD avant d'entendre Froggy (je crois) me dire "Remonte t'as une montagne devant". Effectivement c'est pas passé loin!  ::happy2::

----------


## Flappie

Soirée pas top côté hélicos : j'ai mis tant de vent que c'était presque aussi désagréable en Ka-50 qu'en Huey. J'ai eu beau "ramollir" les convois ennemis en supprimant les chars, les Huey n'arrivaient pas à abimer grand chose. Je m'excuse pour ce fiasco. Quand on aura la Syrie sur la stable, je referai de chouettes missions adaptées à tout le monde.

----------


## SergeyevK

ED a ajouté deux de mes livrées JASDF pour le F-16 dans la dernière MàJ OB, MAIS ils n'ont pas utilisés la dernière version des textures que je leur avais envoyé... De plus il y a des erreurs dans le fichier discription.lua, du coup il n'affiche pas les textures custom des bidons mais celles par défaut...  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

Contacte BIGNEWY. Il devrait remonter l'info assez vite.
Félicitations pour ton travail en tout cas.  ::):

----------


## SergeyevK

Merci !  :;): 

J'étais en contact avec Wags pour ces livrées, je lui ai déjà envoyé un mail avec les fichiers corrigé.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Ah ben ça ira plus vite comme ça.  :^_^:

----------


## SergeyevK

Mouais... Le contact initial avec Wags date de début avril, ça a pris 6 mois pour qu'elles soient intégrées.  ::):

----------


## SergeyevK

Bon ben, j'ai déjà eu confirmation par Wags que les textures seront mises à jour mais apparemment ce ne sera pas avant un moment.  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

Tiens, une OB surprise est sortie hier alors qu'ils annonçaient le 30/09 (pour la sortie du A10C II). A noter que des bugs connus sur l'AIM-9 en Hornet sont dans cette version (voir en fin de changelog).

Le changelog complet chez ED.

Si je résume certains points:
- l'AMRAAM sera à priori plus simple à leurrer
- la limite de G du pilote augmente (en tant que pilote de Viper, je dis merci)
- les batteries SAM modernes engageront les HARM et autres missiles lancés sur eux
- UH-1H: l'IA va enfin tirer avec les miniguns (bug apparu il y a peu)
- comme attendu, HARM et AGM-65 ajoutés au Viper
- le CVN-75 est ajouté au Supercarrier (il manque plus que le CVN-74 "Supercarrier" qui est sensé cohabiter avec le Stennis de base fourni avec le Hornet)

Jetez un oeil pour vos avions favoris, y'a pas mal de modifs à chacun. Beaucoup ont ajouté des missions basiques en Syrie aussi.

Et moi j'ai reçu, après 3 mois d'attente, mes TM Flying Clamp pour enfin me monter le Gunfighter + TCWS en sidestick. Avant ça j'avais essayé de bricoler sur ma chaise, sans succès, je suis passé à une solution commerciale du coup. Pas testé en vol encore mais ça a l'air nickel côté position et j'ai pu tout fixer tranquille.

----------


## Flappie

> Et moi j'ai reçu, après 3 mois d'attente, mes TM Flying Clamp pour enfin me monter le Gunfighter + TCWS en sidestick. Avant ça j'avais essayé de bricoler sur ma chaise, sans succès, je suis passé à une solution commerciale du coup. Pas testé en vol encore mais ça a l'air nickel côté position et j'ai pu tout fixer tranquille.


On veut des photos et ton retour ! J'ai créé une section dédiée aux mounts dans le wiki et elle est un poil vide.

----------


## Qiou87

> On veut des photos et ton retour ! J'ai créé une section dédiée aux mounts dans le wiki et elle est un poil vide.


Je teste tout ça durant le week-end et je te ferai ça. Le truc qui va potentiellement falloir ajouter c'est un repose-avant-bras sur mon accoudoir de fauteuil (comme dans le vrai F-16). Mais des 5min que j'ai testé pour voir, c'était déjà beaucoup plus naturel comme position que sur le bureau (forcément). Et surtout aucun souci à fixer le Gunfighter sur la plateforme, alors que les trous sont prévus pour du matos Thrustmaster évidemment. J'ai pris ceux-là car 2x 60€ les 2 mounts, contre 100-120€ l'unité ailleurs.

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai pris ceux-là car 2x 60€ les 2 mounts, contre 100-120€ l'unité ailleurs.


C'est pas cher du tout. D'ailleurs, je vois qu'ils sont déjà en rupture de stock !

----------


## Flappie

Encore une grande nouvelle pour DCS : une partie de l'équipe de moddeurs qui a modélisé avec amour l'Aeromacchi MB-339 est devenue un studio tiers officiel, nommé IndiaFoxtEcho. Le premier module qu'ils proposeront à la vente sera évidemment l'appareil précité. Ils ont bien sûr d'autres projets qu'ils tiennent secrets pour le moment.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: *Des camions anti-aériens en précommande !* 


*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...ders-launched/


Après avoir ouvert un post assez énigmatique lundi dernier: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic/65508-wednesday/

les spéculations sont allées de bon train !

Parmi les plus courantes, ont pouvait trouver la liste suivante: 

- Un nouvel avion collectors. 

- Un avion IA (C-47 ou B-25) rendu pilotable...

- Une deuxième opus pour Flying Circus ou Tank Crew...

- Une nouvelle carte... (Leningrad par exemple) 

Bref beaucoup de spéculations différentes. 

Et bien il n'en est rien, Jason Williams vient d'officialiser l'ouverture des précommandes pour 2 véhicules anti-aérien Collectors !

 


Le GAZ-MM 72-K and Sd.Kfz. 10/5 Flak 38: https://il2sturmovik.com/store/collector-vehicles/

 







Il sera possible de piloter les véhicules ainsi que le canon anti-aérien bien évidement. 

C'est 2 véhicules collectors viennent ainsi compléter l'offre de Tank Crew et apporter un peu plus de variété. Leur développement est confié au studio tiers DigitalForms à qui l'on doit les très beau chars de Tank Crew. Un gage de qualité en somme. 
Reste un prix peut être un peu élevé qui risque de freiner certaines personnes pas spécialement attiré par ce genre de "variété".  

En promo à 20$ le temps des précommandes puis 25$ une fois sortie.

Voir l'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-fr.com/

----------


## pollux 18

Et comme une bonne nouvelle n'arrive jamais seul, 

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1003378

Voici les premiers screens de l'oiseau intégré au moteur du jeu. On apprend que les textures du cockpit sont fini et que le FM est en cours de finalisation pour une sortie normalement prévu pour fin octobre... ou peut être avant... sait-on jamais...   :hum: 















En tout cas il rend très bien !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Bourdel les roquettes guidées laser  ::wub:: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spLvR97LlNA

 Le nombre fou de blindés légers qu'on peut traiter chirurgicalement avec ça.

(A10C II)

----------


## war-p

Bon de mon côté, j'ai essayé vite fait, le radar a/g en combinaison avec le slam, ça marche pas mal du tout, bon je suis arrivé à rien parceque je suis une quiche, mais il y a bien du potentiel. Plus qu'à attendre le mode GMT.

----------


## Setzer

Ha le hurricane, ca a été mon premier coucou sur il2 1946 puis sur clodo, pas un foudre de guerre mais tellement stable et simple à piloter à condition de pas faire le keke sur les g négatifs !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le côté il2 me tente pas mal, mais je suis un gros noob qui vole avec icone et gestion moteur automatique (mais pas d'assistance a la visée)


N'hésite pas à viendre!

----------


## rafy800

Vous jouez a IL2 a plusieurs ?

J'ai 50 heures dessus, mais c'est dur d'y retourner quand on vol seul en multi ...

----------


## Setzer

Oui on commence à voler avec les autruches volantes et je te confirme que cela n'a pas grand-chose à  voir avec une soirée sur wings of liberty en solo!

----------


## war-p

Bon j'ai réessayé le combo radar a/g plus agm84e, ça marche bien  ::):  Bon en vrai c'est pas optimal, on peut tirer le missile de bien plus loin que la portée du radar, du coup ça vaut plus le coup de faire du pp. Mais pour préparer un raid au Maverick, la radar c'est top. Pour retrouver le porte avion aussi.

----------


## Qiou87

> Bon j'ai réessayé le combo radar a/g plus agm84e, ça marche bien  Bon en vrai c'est pas optimal, on peut tirer le missile de bien plus loin que la portée du radar, du coup ça vaut plus le coup de faire du pp. Mais pour préparer un raid au Maverick, la radar c'est top. Pour retrouver le porte avion aussi.


J’avoue ne pas m’y être trop penché, tu utilises les modes EXP? Mais pour trouver le PA, c’est plutôt au TACAN non? En revanche pour savoir dans quelle direction tirer son Harpoon ça peut être bien utile en effet...

----------


## war-p

Oui, la technique pour l'instant, c'est le wp dans la zone d'attaque, passage en mode target du wp. Il apparaît sur le mode Map du radar, et là, dans les 40nm, passage sur les mode exp pour affiner la précision des coordonnées d'attaque. Pour l'instant ceci-dit, on a pas de mode GMT ou sea, pour suivre des cibles en mouvement du coup, c'est pas encore super pratique pour les harpoon. Enfin j'ai pas essayé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et oui en principe t'utilises le tacan pour trouver le porte avion, là c'était juste pour le science. D'ailleurs, c'est là qu'on se rend compte que le radar dans bms est bien pété. Il est dans la réalité sensé être moins performant que celui du F18, et pourtant, on voit tout avec précision  ::P:

----------


## Bacab

> Oui, la technique pour l'instant, c'est le wp dans la zone d'attaque, passage en mode target du wp. Il apparaît sur le mode Map du radar, et là, dans les 40nm, passage sur les mode exp pour affiner la précision des coordonnées d'attaque. Pour l'instant ceci-dit, on a pas de mode GMT ou sea, pour suivre des cibles en mouvement du coup, c'est pas encore super pratique pour les harpoon. Enfin j'ai pas essayé.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et oui en principe t'utilises le tacan pour trouver le porte avion, là c'était juste pour le science. D'ailleurs, c'est là qu'on se rend compte que le radar dans bms est bien pété. Il est dans la réalité sensé être moins performant que celui du F18, et pourtant, on voit tout avec précision


Le radar du F-16 de BMS en A/S n'est pas finement simulé mais il avait le mérite d'exister. Son principal défaut en mode GM est de représenter trop finement les bâtiments, véhicules... par des points alors que tout a tendance à se mélanger compte tenu de la faible résolution de ce mode. De même les modes DBS du F-16 de BMS ne prennent pas en compte certaines limitations qui existent IRL. De ce point de vue la DCS a effectivement apporté quelque chose de neuf et de plutôt bien foutu. Pour le radar A/A je continue de penser que celui de BMS est mieux foutu même si cela fait longtemps que je n'y ai pas touché et que par conséquent mon avis est peut être biaisé.

----------


## war-p

> Le radar du F-16 de BMS en A/S n'est pas finement simulé mais il avait le mérite d'exister. Son principal défaut en mode GM est de représenter trop finement les bâtiments, véhicules... par des points alors que tout a tendance à se mélanger compte tenu de la faible résolution de ce mode. De même les modes DBS du F-16 de BMS ne prennent pas en compte certaines limitations qui existent IRL. De ce point de vue la DCS a effectivement apporté quelque chose de neuf et de plutôt bien foutu. Pour le radar A/A je continue de penser que celui de BMS est mieux foutu même si cela fait longtemps que je n'y ai pas touché et que par conséquent mon avis est peut être biaisé.


Oui oui je parlais du radar A/S uniquement, c'est vrai qu'ils ont fait un super boulot pour la simulation physique du radar. En fait dans BMS c'est plus une "carte vue du dessus" avec des points pour représenter les véhicules et bâtiments. De même, dans ma mémoire il n'y avait pas les zones d'ombres que peuvent former les montagnes et le relief. Là dans DCS on se rend compte de la faible résolution à longue distance. D'ailleurs faudrait tester avec le f16 de dcs pour voir si les perfs sont différentes (normalement, oui, à l'avantage du f18).

----------


## Qiou87

Allez, pour nos pilotes embarqués, la dernière de la chasse embarquée qui met bien l’accent sur le boulot des hommes de pont, de l’helico de récupération avant de lancer les chasseurs... et de belles images en vol aussi.


EDIT: j'ai l'impression (sur l'O :B):  que le son du Hornet a été amélioré de l'extérieur. L'autre jour j'ai testé et wow! l'amélioration était nette. Difficile à décrire mais je trouve le son extérieur beaucoup plus riche. Celui du Viper fait morne et plat en comparaison désormais, mais ça sera probablement l'objet d'améliorations futures...

----------


## noryac

Bonjour à tous,

Aprés 3 semaines avec un Track IR (de chez trackhat) je dois dire que ça change bien la donne.
Déjà j'ai 4 touches de plus sur mon Hotas et la fluidité gagne vraiment un coup pour le combat ou le repérage au sol.
Maintenant niveau sensation j'aimerais savoir si parmi vous il y'en a qui jouent avec des casques VR et si le rendu et vraiment bon dans le jeu.
Quand on regarde les vidéos embarquées les pilotes sont à quelques centimètres de la verriere et je ressent pas du tout ça pour l'instant.

----------


## Setzer

Alors pour la vr le rendu dépendra de ton casque et de ta config!

Plus tu vas dans le haut de gamme plus l'image sera nette et les sensation confortables.

Ceci étant dis, pour ma part avec un modeste rifts qui tourne sur une 2070 super, j'ai déjà un niveau de détail largement acceptable même si l'effet "grillage" est bien la et que les instruments écrits en tout petit ne sont lisibles qu'avec un peu de zoom, les sensations sont littéralement décuplées, et vraiment je n’exagère pas.

Comme je dis souvent ce qui est génial avec la vr c'est le rapport d’échelle : tu es littéralement dans l'appareil et tout autour de toi est à l’échelle 1/1.

perso je fais surtout du warbirds et en combat tournoyant les avions devant toi sont beaucoup plus grands que sur un moniteur de sorte que les tirs et les trajectoires s’apprécient beaucoup plus simplement.

Idem pour le straffing et les approches en atterissage.

Puis bordel, la sensation de voler est vraiment beaucoup plus prenante.

Donc oui y'a quelques sacrifices coté netteté et détails graphiques mais la récompense est telle que j'ai beaucoup beaucoup de mal à faire sans, même avec un track ir.

----------


## Qiou87

> Maintenant niveau sensation j'aimerais savoir si parmi vous il y'en a qui jouent avec des casques VR et si le rendu et vraiment bon dans le jeu.
> Quand on regarde les vidéos embarquées les pilotes sont à quelques centimètres de la verriere et je ressent pas du tout ça pour l'instant.


Ca va faire 10 mois que je vole en VR, exclusivement (DCS World, on verra quand MS FS sera compatible, en octobre en théorie). Une fois essayé le retour en arrière sur écran est impossible pour moi. Comme Setzer j'ai un Rift S + RTX 2070S. Le jeu tourne en high, quelques trucs ajustés pour pas avoir de chutes de framerate dans des zones denses ou autre. C'est lisible mais ça dépend des cockpits. J'ai un bouton du HOTAS sur le zoom VR qui permet de lire certains instruments ou de faire un focus sur un MFD dans un appareil comme le Hornet ou le Viper (quand tu utilises le pod de désignation par exemple).
La sensation de voler est prodigieuse, c'est beaucoup plus simple de se poser ou même d'apponter car tu apprécies mieux les distances. Idem en combat aérien, l'acquisition est un peu plus difficile du fait de la résolution relativement faible comparé à un écran, mais quand tu es proche c'est beaucoup plus simple de visualiser les trajectoires et de savoir se placer derrière (le combat aérien, c'est de la géométrie en 3D, alors visualiser en 3D aide). Là où je dirai que c'est le moins convaincant c'est si tu fais du vol d'attaque au sol majoritairement et sur un avion hyper moderne, le nez dans les écrans et tout au pilote auto. Même en combat aérien BVR (le nez dans le radar) tu finis toujours au merge, et là ton casque VR va aider.

Un autre truc absolument génial en VR, c'est le vol en hélicoptère. Je me trouve souvent une excuse pour monter dans le Huey par exemple, simplement parce que le radada dans un engin comme ça en VR, c'est une sensation extraordinaire.

A noter quand même que jouer en VR impose une machine puissante, et que les casques ont encore un petit effet de grille et surtout une résolution faible comparée aux écrans. Pour moi c'est un compromis acceptable par rapport à l'apport incommensurable d'avoir l'impression de voler, mais tous ne seront pas de cet avis selon leur usage. La technologie est aussi en évolution (Reverb G2 qui sort fin d'année, à voir comment ça rend avec les nouvelles RTX 3000 ou RX 6000 côté perfs, et Flight Simulator qui devrait être génial en VR pour du VFR aussi).

----------


## Qiou87

> On veut des photos et ton retour ! J'ai créé une section dédiée aux mounts dans le wiki et elle est un poil vide.


J'ai fait un bref retour sur les TM Flying Clamp dans le Wiki, section des accessoires pour stick. N'hésite pas si la mise en page ne te convient pas, j'ai tenté de faire propre mais je maîtrise pas très bien les wikis.

----------


## noryac

Merci pour vos retours ! Il a mis fin au peu de retenu qu'il me restait.
J'ai aussi une 2070S, je viens de trouver 2 casques oculus rift S à coté de chez moi sur le bon coin.
Si tout se passe bien je test ce soir sur DCS.

----------


## Setzer

Bienvenue dans la famille  :;): 
Perso je ne connais personne qui a regretté d'avoir franchi le pas dans le monde de la simu  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Merci pour vos retours ! Il a mis fin au peu de retenu qu'il me restait.
> J'ai aussi une 2070S, je viens de trouver 2 casques oculus rift S à coté de chez moi sur le bon coin.
> Si tout se passe bien je test ce soir sur DCS.


Alright! Si ça t'intéresse je peux te filer mes réglages graphiques complets sur DCS ; l'optimisation est un facteur super important pour avoir un truc sympa ET fluide, et comme tu as le même GPU tu dois pouvoir tout appliquer à l'identique. Mon target est à 40fps (la moitié des 80Hz du casque), il vaut mieux avoir 40 stable qu'un yoyo. Avec la reprojection du casque 40 donne quelque chose de fluide.

Ah, et pour la cinétose (si tu n'as pas l'habitude de la VR) commence par du vol en altitude en voilure fixe, en rallongeant petit à petit les sessions (j'ai commencé par 30min les 2 premières fois, puis rallongé au fur et à mesure). Les voilures tournantes à basse altitude, c'est absolument génial, mais c'est aussi le plus sensible pour l'estomac tant que ton cerveau ne s'est pas habitué.

----------


## Bopnc

> Merci pour vos retours ! Il a mis fin au peu de retenu qu'il me restait.
> J'ai aussi une 2070S, je viens de trouver 2 casques oculus rift S à coté de chez moi sur le bon coin.
> Si tout se passe bien je test ce soir sur DCS.


Excellente initiative. Je suis sur Rift S également, et je ne joue plus que comme ça, multi ou solo.  :;): 

Note tout de même qu'il te faudra un petit temps d'adaptation avant d'être à l'aise en VR. Déjà pour retrouver tes touches sans les voir, pour bien régler le jeu, pour apprivoiser la cinétose, et pour retrouver tes marques dans ce nouveau contexte. Une fois ces étapes franchies, c'est vraiment que du plaisir. 

Ah oui, et je sais que je le répète à chaque fois, mais fait gaffe à ta nuque. Sur DCS c'est moins violent que sur les simus warbirds, mais selon l'appareil il te faudra regarder régulièrement derrière toi quand même, et parfois violemment. Perso je me suis refait mal récemment en relançant Flying Circus et ses dogfights à 20m de distance.  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

> Ah oui, et je sais que je le répète à chaque fois, mais fait gaffe à ta nuque.


Tu as tellement raison! Ce qui m'aide, personnellement, c'est de démarrer sur un avion froid. Comme tu es obligé de tourner la tête dans tous les sens pour démarrer les systèmes, ça te fait un échauffement. Le temps que tu aies décollé et que tu sois en combat, c'est bon. Si tu fais du "quick action" par contre, ça peut vite faire mal.

----------


## Setzer

Haha tellement vrai, le truc c'est que le track ir accentue le mouvement donc beaucoup moins d'effort pour regarder derrière, là avec la vr ben pour voir derrière ben... faut regarder derrière, et dans une action rapide avec du bandit partout ça gigote vite et partout, mais en terme d'immersion c'est assez fou ^^

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Bon le HARM sur le F16 c'est plus simple qu'il n'y parait, pas spécialement besoin d'aller bidouiller les tables sauf si on veut se faire une belle table comprenant exclusivement les SAM de la mission mais dans ce cas je pense que le briefing la précisera. Je sais pas si on aura un jour le HTS mais là on peut déjà faire le boulot de SEAD correctement. J'avais en plus embarqué des CBU-97 sur les inner pour tester ça, largage CCRP de FL20 avec l'aide du TPOD et pas de soucis de précision (bon ok la CBU-97 a pas besoin d'être très précise pour faire mouche) ça a bien fait mal. On a vraiment un F16 fonctionnel maintenant! Me manque plus que des JDAM, le Block 50 sait les emporter ?

----------


## Qiou87

Pas encore testé les HARM mais les Maverick marchent pas mal déjà même si je galère un peu en VIS - malgré tout j'ai eu beaucoup plus de facilité en BORE. Et 2x 3 en emport c'est pas mal déjà! La CBU-97 c'est génial.

Pour le HARM, ils ont promis les modes POS et HAD/HTS (ici).

On est d'accord, le Viper commence à avoir l'air de quelque chose au moins au niveau emport.

EDIT: il semblerait que le HARM sur le Hornet sera mis au même standard que le Viper. Le mode actuel TOO qui montre tous les émetteurs sans temps de recherche n'est apparemment pas réaliste (et comparé au Viper en HAS c'est beaucoup plus facile de faire du SEAD en Hornet pour l'instant).

----------


## Flappie

Voilà, j'ai démarré une page sur le jargon utilisé à l'ère des jets sur notre wiki : http://wiki.zedroopy.net/doku.php?id=le_jargon
Ça te plait, Setzer ?  :X1: 

Si vous avez des idées d'ajouts ou des remarques à faire, n'hésitez pas à envoyer un MP à moi ou à Dusty (ze_droopy).

----------


## Qiou87

> Voilà, j'ai démarré une page sur le jargon utilisé à l'ère des jets sur notre wiki : http://wiki.zedroopy.net/doku.php?id=le_jargon


Excellente initiative! J'ai fait quelques ajouts.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Voilà, j'ai démarré une page sur le jargon utilisé à l'ère des jets sur notre wiki : http://wiki.zedroopy.net/doku.php?id=le_jargon
> Ça te plait, Setzer ? 
> 
> Si vous avez des idées d'ajouts ou des remarques à faire, n'hésitez pas à envoyer un MP à moi ou à Dusty (ze_droopy).


Ce qui serait génial, si quelqu'un a le temps ( et la motivation ) ça serait de marquer les procédures pour chaque type d'arme ( MAV, HARM, etc... ) par avion en textuel... parce que se retaper les vidéos à chaque fois c'est chiant  ::):

----------


## war-p

Tu as les manuels de Chuck si jamais.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ouais mais c'est du PDF. Ou alors faut que je bouge mon Q pour mettre les transcriptions sur le Wiki  :;):

----------


## war-p

> Ouais mais c'est du PDF. Ou alors faut que je bouge mon Q pour mettre les transcriptions sur le Wiki


Je vois pas le problème avec le pdf, tu sais que tu peux l'ouvrir dans un navigateur? Si tu veux le transcrire, demande peut être à chuck?

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Je vois pas le problème avec le pdf, tu sais que tu peux l'ouvrir dans un navigateur? Si tu veux le transcrire, demande peut être à chuck?


Par transcrire je veux dire copier coller le texte du pdf dans le wiki. Et je peux pas ouvrir dans un navigateur vu que j'ai qu'un écran pendant que je joue à DCS. Et je voulais imprimer juste le texte du wiki. Bref 3615 My Life.

----------


## Setzer

Yes super, merci beaucoup, dès que j'ai 5 min je soumettrai quelques suggestions, ne serait ce que pour comprendre vos conversations  ::P:

----------


## noryac

Bonbonbon
J’ai pu tester hier soir l’oculus S avec DCS (Avec un X52 aussi) et j’ai eu une vraie claque quand le cockpit du F18 est apparu.
Je découvre ce matin vos posts et alors oui il faut que j’ajoute pas mal de raccourcis sur l’HOTAS notamment tout ce qui est communication basique. Idem pour l’échauffement des cervicales, pour l’instant j’ai un casque audio en plus de l’oculus donc un certain poids sur la tête et on est clairement toujours en train de bouger dans tous les sens.
Mais je ressens bien cette sensation de proximité avec la verrière et les autres Jet lors des échanges rapprochés. J’ai pu faire aussi un ravitaillement en vol et la sensation est top, c’est bien plus facile de situer la connection.
Je suis intéressé par vos optimisations graphiques car j’ai eu quelques petits sauts dans l’image parfois mais sinon avec la 2070s ça passe bien en vol.
Voir un pilote de MIG s’éjecter à coté de nous quand on vient de le descendre au gun ça n’a pas de prix.
Et pour finir LA bonne suprise : Je n’ai pas du tout mal au cœur, j’avais vraiment peur car j’avais testé 2mn le PSVR sur battlefront dans un x wing et en 30sc j’avais envie de vomir et là pas du tout. J’ai joué 3h de suite, j’ai juste eu un peu mal à la tête à cause de l’appui du casque sur le front.
OCULUS S + 2070S + X52 + DCS = Expérience au top ! merci pour vos conseils !

----------


## Qiou87

Super ça! Tu dois pas être très sensible à la cinétose alors.  ::): 

Maintenant bonne chance pour jouer à un simu de vol sur écran plat.  ::P: 

On vole entre canards ce soir d'ailleurs? J'ai besoin d'une excuse pour éviter une comédie romantique avec madame...  ::lol::

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Super ça! Tu dois pas être très sensible à la cinétose alors. 
> 
> Maintenant bonne chance pour jouer à un simu de vol sur écran plat. 
> 
> On vole entre canards ce soir d'ailleurs? J'ai besoin d'une excuse pour éviter une comédie romantique avec madame...


Tututu ! Tu vas regarder Love Actually, un point c'est tout  ::trollface::

----------


## noryac

je serais partant mais vers 22h je pense

----------


## Setzer

Bienvenue au club noryac!

Je ne suis clairement pas la bonne personne pour te conseiller sur les opti DCS mais si un jour le cœur t'en dis, je pourrais t'aider sur les tondeuses volantes de la WWII  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Ok pour DCS ce soir. Cette fois je prendrai une mission déjà faite qui fonctionnait bien. Pas sûr qu'il y ait des hemicos, par contre.

@noryac: J'ai aidé des gens qui avaient des soucis de sauts (stutters) d'image sur DCS. Je te propose de m'envoyer un MP avec tes symptômes et ta conf, ainsi que ton dernier log DCS (DCS.log).

----------


## ze_droopy

> Pas sûr qu'il y ait des hemicos, par contre.


C'est quoi, des moitiés d'helicos ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Ok pour ce soir. Cette fois je prendrai une mission déjà faite qui fonctionnait bien. Pas sûr qu'il y ait des hemicos, par contre.


Oui, une mission qu'on lance facilement c'est un bon choix pour pas se prendre la tête. Les hélicos c'est pas gênant pour ma part, je volerai dans ce qu'il y aura (Hornet ou Viper) et je ferai ce qu'il y aura (CAP ou CAS). Je suppose qu'on reste en stable, donc pas l'INS GPS du Hornet, et pas tous les nouveaux armements du Viper? Ca va me faire tout drôle. :shy:

@Noryac: je ne pense pas que ce soit gênant que tu arrives en cours de route, faudra juste qu'on garde un oeil sur le TS pour que tu nous rejoignes ingame.

----------


## davidmontpellier

Hello les canards.
Je serai présent en f18 pour mon retour de vacances.

----------


## FROGGY

Présent en f18 / f16 / a10 / uh1

----------


## TuxFr78

Présent en f18 / m2k / a10 / uh1

----------


## frostphoenyx

OH YEAH BABY !

----------


## Flappie

> O Je suppose qu'on reste en stable


Houla oui ! Mon DCS a planté 2 fois lors d'une mission sur open beta ce dimanche: une fois côté client, une fois côté serveur.

On volera donc sur la stable.




> OH YEAH BABY !
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuVNLaH2i5Q


THE SLOWEST GROUND ATTACK AIRCRAFT... 
... JUST GOT SLOWER.

Ça marche aussi !  :^_^:

----------


## papagueff

présent ce soir, les copains  :^_^:

----------


## Qiou87

> OCULUS S + 2070S + X52 + DCS = Expérience au top ! merci pour vos conseils !


Si jamais, mes réglages ingame avec la même config que toi:


Les textures de terrain en Haut ça passe habituellement, sauf en Syrie où ça cause des ralentissements pour l'instant, d'où le réglage Bas.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Ok le Final Countdown hyper épique. Si c'est du second degré c'est excellent. Si c'est du premier degré ça fait flipper  ::lol:: 

 En tout cas vivement, le meilleur avion de DCS encore meilleur. J'ai hâte de voir l'affichage au casque et de tester les roquettes guidées.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Rah la vache la vidéo.... c'est vraiment mon préféré cet avion....

----------


## SergeyevK

:Bave:

----------


## TuxFr78

C’est vraiment mon préféré aussi !
Vue ma performance d’hier soir ça me donnera une bonne excuse pour m’y remettre  ::):

----------


## Flappie

En parlant de ça, pouvez-vous me livrer vos impressions de la mission d'hier ?

----------


## TuxFr78

En A10 elle est très sympa parce que si le pont n’est pas détruit à temps par les F18 ou F16 il y a pas mal à faire pour intercepter le convoi. 
Après j’ai dû me déconnecter trop tôt pour voir la suite mais j’ai bien aimé le principe

----------


## davidmontpellier

> En parlant de ça, pouvez-vous me livrer vos impressions de la mission d'hier ?


Mission très cool hier. Je me suis bien amusé à faire de la CAP.
Par contre j'ai trouvé que les sites SAM étaient pas très actifs.
La partie anti-ship m'a laissé sur ma faim. Mais c'est surement que je n'ai pas réussit à toucher un seul navire :-)

----------


## Qiou87

> En parlant de ça, pouvez-vous me livrer vos impressions de la mission d'hier ?


Vu du cockpit de mon Viper...
CAP: très bon équilibre j'ai trouvé, y'avait juste ce qu'il fallait d'avions ennemis pour le nombre qu'on était. Très agréable. Si je peux te donner des idées d'optimisations/améliorations pour que ce soit encore plus trop méga super: certains ennemis très mous (j'ai tapé du L39 et du Mi-24 par moment) pourraient être remplacés par plus agressif/dangereux, et si tu considères que c'est la Turquie au sud qui envoyait son aviation ça aurait été au top d'ajuster en fonction de leur équipement (F-16C, F4E, Huey). Je pinaille, mais je me dis aussi que t'as peut-être envie qu'on te file des idées.
CAS: le timing était pas mal vu qu'on a pas vraiment eu le temps de taper le pont avant qu'il ne soit franchi. Après en VR je galère à voir les cibles au sol et j'aurai aimé que tu laisses la possibilité d'avoir les étiquettes en mode "dot only". Ou alors un JTAC sur la route qui fait un peu de fumée? Idem pour les groupes sur la rive sud, certains étaient assez visibles (celui que j'ai tapé était dans un champ à découvert) mais je crois qu'on les a pas tous eu.
A vérifier: le SA-8 du WP2 m'a accroché une fois ou deux mais n'a jamais fait feu sur moi.

----------


## noryac

Merci pour les reglages, désolé de pas avoir pu vous rejoindre hier...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> 


C'est de la folie, on peut faire encore plus de choses que je l'imaginais. Ca donne une vision de la mission assez folle depuis l'A10 : position des alliés, des cibles au sol, positionnement réel des WP dans l'espace, aide à la visée, placement du TGP... L'A10 retrouve de bonnes raisons de retourner sur le field avec des possibilités qui lui sont propres.

----------


## frostphoenyx

La mise à jour pour l'A-10C II est dispo  :;):

----------


## ajcrou

> La mise à jour pour l'A-10C II est dispo


Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai actuellement une grosse envie de relancer DCS pour varier un peu de Il 2: Great Battle.

Comme j'avais bien aimé le A.10 il y a quelques années (2010), j'ai décidé de me prendre cette version améliorée. 7 euros en utilisant mes points, c'est acceptable (surtout que me connaissant, je risque de laisser le simulateur de côté après quelques semaines / mois d'utilisation).

À condition de réussir à finaliser la commande... le site DCS semblant un peu lent actuellement...

Reste maintenant à essayer de faire fonctionner le bestiau.

Si vous faites des petits vols dessus ?
(histoire de faire une remise à niveau sur le simulateur)

----------


## Aghora

Bonjour,

J'ai pas de track-IR mais une webcam.

Comme conseillé je me suis tourné vers OpenTrack. Mais je comprends pas comment m'en servir : il faut imprimer l'image Aruco mais qu'est ce que j'en fais ensuite ? Je dois tout le temps la montrer à la webcam, même en jeu ? Cette partie n'est pas très claire.

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est de la folie, on peut faire encore plus de choses que je l'imaginais. Ca donne une vision de la mission assez folle depuis l'A10 : position des alliés, des cibles au sol, positionnement réel des WP dans l'espace, aide à la visée, placement du TGP... L'A10 retrouve de bonnes raisons de retourner sur le field avec des possibilités qui lui sont propres.


Rien qu’en VR où la SA en CAS est souvent plus mauvaise du fait de la définition, j’ai l’impression que ce viseur va compenser totalement. Raaah, plus le temps passe, plus il me fait des appels du pied ce Warthog...

@ajcrou: on vole le mardi soir en général, après ça arrive d’avoir des sessions plus réduites quand y’a des motivés. On a plusieurs pilotes d’A10 et toujours au moins un à chaque fois...

----------


## Olis

Seulement en open beta, le a-10c 2 ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Seulement en open beta, le a-10c 2 ?


Oui pour l’instant. Idem pour la carte Syrie. Mais on peut espérer une maj de la stable prochainement. Ceci dit les OB sont beaucoup plus stables qu’avant depuis qu’ils ont ralenti le rythme de sortie et étoffé l’équipe de bêta interne, si jamais tu n’as pas envie d’attendre. Je bascule chaque semaine d’OB (en solo) a stable (entre canards), ça me DL 6gb vers la stable et 56gb vers la bêta (dont 47 à cause de la Syrie). Avec une fibre rien de gênant, et surtout je maintiens pas deux installes de 250gb et deux sets de réglages de mon HOTAS (ce que font ceux qui installent les deux en parallèle).

----------


## Olis

L'OB j'ai donné, je vais éviter, et puis je n'ai plus la fibre depuis mon déménagement, je suis en 4G vu qu'il n'y a plus de lignes disponibles. J'attends aussi la Syrie (et puis dans un mois c'est les soldes  ::rolleyes::  )

----------


## FROGGY

Je revolerais bien ce soir, perso. ::rolleyes:: 
Quitte à rejoindre un serv public, ou autre...
Je traine sur le ts si ça tente du monde.

----------


## Flappie

Sans moi, je suis claqué.  ::wacko:: 

Quelques infos ED toutes fraîches tirées d'une interview en russe :

Leur futur MAC (Modern Air Combat) se positionnera quelque part entre War Thunder et DCS (pas trop simple, mais pas trop compliqué non plus). Il proposera des achievements et autres joyeusetés. De ce que je comprends, MAC et DCS ne seront pas interopérables. Tant mieux pour tout le monde à mon avis.ED songe à monter ses propres serveurs multi pour héberger les parties de MAC. Ils y songent aussi pour DCS.Les critères d'ED pour créer de nouveaux modules : 1. Rentabilité, 2. Documentation accessible publiquement.Le module F-16C a apparemment très bien marché (d'après notre tableau des modules, c'est pas encore ça, mais ça a dû bien mieux marcher aux US et dans tous les autres pays utilisateurs).ED rêve de faire un module russe cliquable, mais les données accessibles publiquement ne sont pas exhaustives... et avec toutes les lois russes en vigueur, ils marchent sur des œufs (et c'est fragile un œuf).Le nouveau système météo et les nouveaux nuages sont quasiment terminés. Sortie prévue au plus tôt cet hiver, mais rien de certain.De nouveaux effets d'explosions, de feux et de fumées seront également publiés "bientôt".L'intégration de l'API Vulkan n'est pas pour demain puisque le projet avance tout doucement (c'est un gros projet).Blackshark 3 est mis en pause, car ses devs sont pris par autre chose (par le Hind, je suppose). BS3 ne sortira pas en 2020.ED est impressionné par les modèles de pilotes produits par Heatblur. Ils veulent refaire les pilotes de tous leurs modules.Le chantier du nouvel ATC est encore dans les cartons  car ED souhaite d'abord terminer le Super Carrier. Il y a aura un ATC type OTAN et un ATC type russe. Apparemment, les 2 sont très différents. A mon avis, la mise à jour se fera en 2 temps.ED pourrait créer du personnel animé pour les bases (suggestion de l'intervieweur), mais il faudra pour ça au moins attendre la complétion du Super Carrier.Le module Super Carrier devrait à terme avoir sa briefing room.Combined Arms n'est pas mort. Ils veulent y ajouter le contrôle des navires (on le savait déjà). Et peut-être aussi un jour une "vraie" simu de véhicules avec cockpits cliquables.Le Mi-24 ne sera pas multicrew à sa sortie (tiens, ça me rappelle quelque chose...). Son IA sera "plus sophistiquée que Jester".Le système de campagne dynamique avance bien, mais c'est un gros chantier.

----------


## Olis

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai pas de track-IR mais une webcam.
> 
> Comme conseillé je me suis tourné vers OpenTrack. Mais je comprends pas comment m'en servir : il faut imprimer l'image Aruco mais qu'est ce que j'en fais ensuite ? Je dois tout le temps la montrer à la webcam, même en jeu ? Cette partie n'est pas très claire.


 Je mets ce que j'ai trouvé (en english)
Once you have generated a marker, right click on the web page and select print. Do not save/print the image itself as that will print at an incorrect size.

Cut out the marker (including the padding) and use either sticky tape or glue to attatch it to something that won't flop – cardboard works well.

Now you need to find a way to attatch the marker to your head. I slit my marker into the back of a cap, which holds it in place nicely. You could also try using a headband, headlamp etc.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Bon c'est de la bombe ce nouveau A-10  ::):  Par contre il a fallu que je refasse tout le mapping des touches  :tired: 
Et y'a certains trucs qui marchent différemment ( genre la touche pour reset le TGP, pas trouvé ) .

----------


## ajcrou

> Seulement en open beta, le a-10c 2 ?


Il faut faire comment pour utiliser l'Open Beta ?

Edit : trouvé sur le site de DCS.

----------


## Chaussette

Je l'ai pris aussi, j'ai toujours adoré cet avion. 5.80 € avec les miles  ::O:

----------


## Aghora

> Je mets ce que j'ai trouvé (en english)
> Once you have generated a marker, right click on the web page and select print. Do not save/print the image itself as that will print at an incorrect size.
> 
> Cut out the marker (including the padding) and use either sticky tape or glue to attatch it to something that won't flop – cardboard works well.
> 
> Now you need to find a way to attatch the marker to your head. I slit my marker into the back of a cap, which holds it in place nicely. You could also try using a headband, headlamp etc.


Ouais je pense que je vais utiliser plutôt FaceTrack.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

J'ai pu essayer très brièvement mais toujours aussi intuitif ce bon vieil A10. Le modèle de vol révisé me semble beaucoup plus performant notamment en virage, les rockets guidées manquent d'une indication de range mais en gros c'est du 5nm en CCIP de ce que j'ai pu tester donc beaucoup moins permissif qu'un Maverick, et pas suffisant pour tomber un char d'assaut. Par contre contre des cibles légères en avoir un pod de 7 permettra quand même de bien éviter de gaspiller une GBU ou un Maverick sur un camion. Le casque c'est un petit plus très sympathique, pas essayé d'exploiter à fond ses possibilités et je ne pense pas que je le ferai (la visée casque au track ir c'est bof) mais ça permet de bien repérer les cibles et les POI y compris en virage / en orbite / en revenant sur cible.

Ca n'aurait clairement pas valu de repayer plein pot mais à 4$ après réduction miles c'est un hold up  ::): 

On redécouvre le plaisir d'une longue montée et croisière où l'on regarde le paysage en préparant ses armes. Puis le plaisir de rester des plombes au dessus du site à choisir ses nombreuses cibles qu'on vient cueillir une par une. Une autre philosophie que tous nos chasseurs.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> J'ai pu essayer très brièvement mais toujours aussi intuitif ce bon vieil A10. Le modèle de vol révisé me semble beaucoup plus performant notamment en virage, les rockets guidées manquent d'une indication de range mais en gros c'est du 5nm en CCIP de ce que j'ai pu tester donc beaucoup moins permissif qu'un Maverick, et pas suffisant pour tomber un char d'assaut. Par contre contre des cibles légères en avoir un pod de 7 permettra quand même de bien éviter de gaspiller une GBU ou un Maverick sur un camion. Le casque c'est un petit plus très sympathique, pas essayé d'exploiter à fond ses possibilités et je ne pense pas que je le ferai (la visée casque au track ir c'est bof) mais ça permet de bien repérer les cibles et les POI y compris en virage / en orbite / en revenant sur cible.
> 
> Ca n'aurait clairement pas valu de repayer plein pot mais à 4$ après réduction miles c'est un hold up 
> 
> On redécouvre le plaisir d'une longue montée et 
> croisière où l'on regarde le paysage en préparant ses armes. Puis le plaisir de rester des plombes au dessus du site à choisir ses nombreuses cibles qu'on vient cueillir une par une. Une autre philosophie que tous nos chasseurs.


C'est magnifique on dirait du Beaudelaire  ::wub::

----------


## Ranger 28

Coucou mes canards.

Je continue de vous lire, et je vois que les choses bougent petit à petit. Ca me fais râler bien sûr, mais d'un autre côté c'est cool. Ca me donnera de quoi m'occuper pour mon retour.
Lequel devrait avoir lieu vers la fin octobre sir tout se passe bien !
A bientôt !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Super nouvelle ça !!!

Moi j'espère que le rythme va suffisament se tasser pour me permettre de revenir jouer les mardi soir.... C'est pas gagné ^^

----------


## Flappie

Salut Ranger. Ne t'inquiète pas : pour le moment tu ne rates pas grand chose. Nous sommes peu nombreux les mardis. Je suppose qu'il y aura plus de monde quand la Syrie aura basculé en stable, mais ce n'est pas encore pour tout de suite. Bon courage et à bientôt !

----------


## plon

Salut à tous !
Je profite de l'élan de Ranger pour donner signe de vie... Pas trop de temps à consacrer à DCS pour le moment, je continue à vous suivre et j'ai bon espoir de vous rejoindre un mardi dans pas trop longtemps.

----------


## rafy800

Comparé a BMS, le F16 de DCS vaut le coup ? Et les autres avions ? 

Je commence a réfléchir pour basculer sur DCS, mais des modules a 50 balles et + pour des aéronefs non finis, pas de campagne dynamique, les missiles qui n'ont pas les mêmes valeurs qu'en vrai, pas d'ATC, météo bof ....

----------


## Chaussette

> [...] des modules a 50 balles et + pour des aéronefs non finis, pas de campagne dynamique, les missiles qui n'ont pas les mêmes valeurs qu'en vrai, pas d'ATC, météo bof ....


Reste donc sur BMS alors ... Pourquoi "commences-tu à réfléchir" ?  :ouaiouai: 
Comme pour tout investissement personnel (et financier), il faut un minimum de motivation. Vu ton message, c'est le néant total à ce niveau.

----------


## Aghora

D'un autre côté c'est pas en les traitant de la sorte qu'on va les motiver. Il a raison de réfléchir si avoir les modules DCS est plus cher que BMS ou non.

----------


## rafy800

> Reste donc sur BMS alors ... Pourquoi "commentes-tu à réfléchir" ? 
> Comme pour tout investissement personnel (et financier), il faut un minimum de motivation. Vu ton message, c'est le néant total à ce niveau.


Plus facile pour faire du multi, intégration Steam, des amis dessus ... Et sur les roadmaps, ça a l'air plutôt encourageant, je demande juste un point sur la situation, et ça vous le savez mieux que moi. D'ailleurs vous avez sûrement des bonnes raisons aussi, sinon vous seriez sur BMS.

Réfléchir, c'est déjà désobéir  ::trollface::

----------


## ze_droopy

A mon avis pour ne pas être frustré il te vaut mieux attendre encore un peu sur BMS. L'appareil est complet, la campagne dynamique inégalée et l'ATC un vrai plus. Et la dance Falcon n'a plus de secret pour toi...

Le F-16 sur DCS est loin d'être complet (early early access), mais le cockpit est déjà très beau, et on peut déjà s'amuser avec les rudiments A/A et A/S. Et effectivement la roadmap est de bonne augure.

Par contre, si tu es équipé VR, le choix est évident.

----------


## Olis

> Comparé a BMS, le F16 de DCS vaut le coup ? Et les autres avions ? 
> 
> Je commence a réfléchir pour basculer sur DCS, mais des modules a 50 balles et + pour des aéronefs non finis, pas de campagne dynamique, les missiles qui n'ont pas les mêmes valeurs qu'en vrai, pas d'ATC, météo bof ....


Il faut acheter en soldes, c'est le secret de DCS  ::):

----------


## frostphoenyx

Voilà une motivation : BMS ça commence à être sérieusement moche  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

> A mon avis pour ne pas être frustré il te vaut mieux attendre encore un peu sur BMS. L'appareil est complet, la campagne dynamique inégalée et l'ATC un vrai plus. Et la dance Falcon n'a plus de secret pour toi...
> 
> Le F-16 sur DCS est loin d'être complet (early early access), mais le cockpit est déjà très beau, et on peut déjà s'amuser avec les rudiments A/A et A/S. Et effectivement la roadmap est de bonne augure.
> 
> Par contre, si tu es équipé VR, le choix est évident.


Les derniers patchs en EA ont apporté de belles choses sur le Viper, tant pour le pod que pour l’armement air sol (Mavs et HARM). Il manque encore pas mal de choses pour en faire un study sim, y’a des raccourcis pris par endroit, mais l’avion est déjà capable d’accomplir beaucoup de missions, et donc de fournir du fun à son propriétaire.

Pour la campagne dynamique, DCS Libération est un soft externe qui fait déjà du très bon boulot. J’ai fait un guide sur notre wiki pour se lancer. ED a communiqué sur l’avancement de sa propre campagne dynamique et ça ressemble à une sortie en 2021, gratuitement.

Pas de comparaison avec BMS pour ma part, simplement car je vole en VR. Mais ces derniers temps les ajouts du Viper m’ont poussé à en faire mon avion principal, au détriment du Hornet. Je n’aurai pas fait ce choix, alors que je joue en moyenne 5h par semaine à DCS, si l’avion était totalement rudimentaire et ne pouvait faire grand chose.

Enfin Baltic Dragon vient d’annoncer qu’il lance en production une campagne F16 en Syrie avec l’aide d’un pilote de Viper américain IRL. Ceux qui connaissent le bonhomme savent qu’on aura une campagne passionnante et vivante avec lui.

D’ailleurs j’ai enfin réussi à choper Raven One, le bouquin. Dès que je l’ai lu je me lance dans la campagne de Baltic tirée du bouquin, les retours sont très positifs jusqu’ici.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il faut acheter en soldes, c'est le secret de DCS


D’ailleurs ça doit arriver en octobre s’ils suivent leur logique des 4x par an non?

----------


## Bacab

> Comparé a BMS, le F16 de DCS vaut le coup ? Et les autres avions ? 
> 
> Je commence a réfléchir pour basculer sur DCS, mais des modules a 50 balles et + pour des aéronefs non finis, pas de campagne dynamique, les missiles qui n'ont pas les mêmes valeurs qu'en vrai, pas d'ATC, météo bof ....


J'ai beaucoup volé sur BMS et, lorsque j'ai fait la bascule sur DCS pour à peu près les mêmes raisons que toi, j'ai été assez déçu. BMS offre, surtout en solo, un contenu beaucoup plus intéressant. En multi les avis seront plus partagés : personnellement je n'ai jamais retrouvé la même immersion dans DCS que dans BMS. Il est très difficile (voir impossible) de réaliser une mission historiquement réaliste (il manque trop d'unités et d'options).

Le tableau n'est malgré tout pas complètement en défaveur de DCS : les graphismes sont mieux (mine de rien ça joue aussi en terme d'immersion), tu peux faire du CAS, le radar air-surface est mieux modélisé, il y a un plus grand choix d'aéronefs, plus facile à configurer, plus populaire (ça aide à trouver des serveurs, sur BMS il vaut mieux faire partie d'un escadron pour voler en multi).

J'aurai vraiment trouvé DCS génial si les développeurs avaient fixé un cadre historique et un lieu (genre la map Syrie dans les années 70). Au lieu de ça ils ont dit que leur volonté c'étaient de réaliser un bac à sable. Dommage. (bon puis en plus s'ils avaient choisi une période plus ancienne ça aurait simplifié tellement leur boulot : radar plus simple, système d'armes mieux connus, ECM pas aussi important...)

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Coucou mes canards.
> 
> Je continue de vous lire, et je vois que les choses bougent petit à petit. Ca me fais râler bien sûr, mais d'un autre côté c'est cool. Ca me donnera de quoi m'occuper pour mon retour.
> Lequel devrait avoir lieu vers la fin octobre sir tout se passe bien !
> A bientôt !


Hello Ranger,

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles :-)
A très bientôt.

----------


## rafy800

Merci des infos, et je connaissais pas le soft externe pour faire une campagne  :;): 

Je vais voir pendant les soldes, pour le moment j'aime bien le F18, le 16 et le JF17, le 2000 et le A10 sont sympas mais trop spécialisés

Edit : Et oui BMS se fait un peu vieux, et je n'ai plus le temps pour des gros simus dans ce genre, finalement je prend plus de plaisir sur des semi-simus, un peu comme IL2 Great Battles.

----------


## pollux 18

*Il-2 Great Battles*: JDD N°262 Ce n'est pas une Hirondelle mais un moustique dedans...

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1006288

Premier screens 3D extérieur du Mosquito









On en apprend un peu plus sur l'armement qui sera disponible de base soit 2000 livres de bombes en soute, quatre canons de 20 mm et quatre MG de 7,69 mm. 

Puis en variante, huit roquettes non guidées RP-3 et un canon antichar de 57 mm.

Premier screens des équipages de camion anti-aérien

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je radote mais l'APKWS c'est  ::O: 

Des passes sur convoi mobiles, à chaque passe une roquette un mort, ça enchaine très rapidement, ça ne nécessite pas de s'exposer autant au feu ennemi que les passes canon, une roquette suffit pour un BMP, la précision est hallucinante. Ca devient vraiment mon arme de base, les emports plus lourds réservés à des cibles précises importantes ou à de la lutte anti-chars.

Par contre je n'ai pas réussi à faire marcher les GBU-54, il m'indiquait que l'alignement était terminé mais elles s'affichaient en blanc une fois sélectionnées et je n'avais pas le RDY. J'ai souvenir d'avoir déjà eu un soucis de ce type il y a longtemps mais je ne me rappelle plus quel est le problème dans ce cas, je n'ai que très rarement utilisé les JDAM...

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je radote mais l'APKWS c'est


Elle sont complètement fumées ces roquettes !

Je suis en train de réinstallé DCS mais le jeu est assez gros à télécharger avec tout pour le moment (sans la fibre et DL actuel à 1.1Mo/s), du coup j'ai déjà réinstaller l'open beta et l'A-10C I et II vous volez sur la Syrie en ce moment si j'ai bien compris ? et sur quels autres appareils ? (je pense installer le F-16 également mais besoin d'aéronaval ou d'hélico)?

----------


## Flappie

Non, on n'a pas encore volé sur la Syrie les mardis, nous sommes restés sur la stable.
Nous sommes 5 ou 6 en ce moment. Il y a du Mirage, du Viper, du Warthog I, du Hornet et moi je suis revenu au Viggen.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Non, on n'a pas encore volé sur la Syrie les mardis, nous sommes restés sur la stable.
> Nous sommes 5 ou 6 en ce moment. Il y a du Mirage, du Viper, du Warthog I, du Hornet et moi je suis revenu au Viggen.


Vous volez sur le golf ?

----------


## Flappie

Non, on a surtout joué mes missions, et comme tu le sais, j'ai pas été foutu d'en pondre une seule sur le golfe.

----------


## sentepu

Toujours personne pour me rejoindre sur des missions un peu plus RP avec ATC/AWACS humains sur l'OB ? (les jeudis) 

Je suis le seul en mirage en plus as chaque fois  ::(:  :P

----------


## Qiou87

> Toujours personne pour me rejoindre sur des missions un peu plus RP avec ATC/AWACS humains sur l'OB ? (les jeudis)


Ca peut m'intéresser, faut que je négocie avec Madame (pour avoir le salon). Pas de Mirage pour moi, mais bon en Viper je peux te suivre à peu près.

----------


## sentepu

> Ca peut m'intéresser, faut que je négocie avec Madame (pour avoir le salon). Pas de Mirage pour moi, mais bon en Viper je peux te suivre à peu près.


Ce sera pas possible tu sera dans une autre squad et l'awacs te fera surement faire d'autres trucs que rester avec moi ^^

Si jamais ca t'intéresse quand meme ->


Spoiler Alert! 


Bonjour,les inscriptions pour la mission 4 de la campagne Hannibal sont ouvertes.
La mission sera jouée le Jeudi 08/10/2020 à 21h (Map PERSIAN GULF).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* INSCRIPTION : 
Sur le document en lien ci-dessous, allez dans l'onglet de la mission et inscrivez votre pseudo dans la colonne H "Souhait participant" de la ligne de l'appareil que vous souhaitez utiliser. 
La place n°1 dans un groupe correspond au rôle de leader.

L'organisateur validera votre inscription en copiant votre pseudo dans la colonne F "pilote".

Si c'est la première fois que vous jouez chez nous, envoyez un mail à l'adresse51escadrongriffon@gmail.com avec votre pseudo (pour vous transmettre des éléments personnels sur cette mission ou vous contacter en cas de changement dans la mission). 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Le BRIEFING écrit de la mission est à cette adresse :http://51escadrongriffon.com/images/...l_Mission4.pdf
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Pré-requis : 
- SRS fonctionne pour les communications en jeu.
Adresse serveur SRS : 51escadrongriffon.com

- Teamspeak fonctionnel pour le briefing et débriefing.
Adresse serveur Teamspeak : 51escadrongriffon.com

Si vous voulez échanger en préparation vous pouvez vous rendre sur notre Discord : https://discord.gg/KCn4xgB 

A bientôt,
Pingoo

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Open Beta Patch
> DCS WORLD BY EAGLE DYNAMICS·LUNDI 5 OCTOBRE 2020·TEMPS DE LECTURE ESTIMÉ : 1 MINUTE
> DCS World
> MP. Protocol version changed. All participants are required to update.
> DCS A-10C II Tank Killer by ED
> A-10C II can not takeoff without the old A-10C module installed - fixed.
> A-10C. Double geometry switches on the lighting panel - fixed.
> Flight Manual EN Updated.
> DCS F/A-18C Hornet by ED
> ...

----------


## Qiou87

> Ce sera pas possible tu sera dans une autre squad et l'awacs te fera surement faire d'autres trucs que rester avec moi ^^
> 
> Si jamais ca t'intéresse quand meme ->
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Bonjour,les inscriptions pour la mission 4 de la campagne Hannibal sont ouvertes.
> ...


Ah ouais, dommage qu’on puisse pas panacher plusieurs avions dans une même patrouille. Je sais que c’est réaliste mais le Mirage je l’ai pas volé depuis 6 mois et je me suis trop habitué au duo 16/18 pour avoir envie d’y replonger. Désolé!

Sinon dispo demain soir pour le mardi canards. J’aimerai bien qu’on passe en OB vu la quantité de retard qu’a pris la stable, notamment le Viper et la Syrie. Mais si ca ne convient pas je repasserai en stable comme d’hab.

----------


## Flappie

Je suis OK pour la beta pour ce mardi si nous sommes en majorité. Mais il nous faudra une mission toute prête en Syrie.

----------


## Qiou87

Dans le genre, celle-là a l'air géniale. Y'a de tout (helo, CAS, CAP), tous types d'appareils, et un scaling des ennemis en fonction du nombre qu'on sera.

----------


## TuxFr78

Ok pour moi pour l’OB et la Syrie et le A-10C II of course  ::):

----------


## frostphoenyx

Si vous êtes sur le beta moi ça m'intéresse  ::P:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Si je peux être là, j'essayerai, mais je ne promet rien  ::):

----------


## papagueff

vous volez sur la carte Syrie, demain soir ?

----------


## Flappie

> vous volez sur la carte Syrie, demain soir ?


Oui, c'est au programme, si la majorité est d'accord.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Oui, c'est au programme, si la majorité est d'accord.


Je suis Ok sur la beta en F18 / Syrie

----------


## Qiou87

Si je résume (OB / Syrie) ce soir 6/10:
- Flappie
- Tux
- David
- Qiou

Pourrait si son internet veut bien DL 47GB en une heure:
- Mirabelle

Ne peut pas parce qu'il a aquaponey:
- Frostphoenyx

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon moi ça va être chaud. Je viens de passer en OB, mais j'ai besoin de ma bande passante pour bosser, et je n'ai pas encore la map Syrie.

Semaine prochaine plutôt alors...

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Si je résume (OB / Syrie) ce soir 6/10:
> - Flappie
> - Tux
> - David
> - Qiou
> - Frostphoenyx (Syrie OK?)
> - Mirabelle (peut-être)


Non, le jour où vous faites de l'OB j'ai un empêchement, évidemment  :tired:  ( mais sinon ouais j'avais Syrie... )

----------


## Qiou87

Ah bah mince! J'ai mis à jour mon post. Si y'en a qui veulent pas l'OB ou la Syrie dites-le hein, le but c'est pas d'exclure 5 participants si vous êtes plusieurs en stable ou tout simplement non-possesseurs de la Syrie.

----------


## papagueff

je suis en train depuis cet après midi de télécharger la carte Syrie mais ça n'avance pas. Je crains de ne pas pouvoir jouer ce soir, de plus je ne peux pas ouvrir le TS des canards.

----------


## Flappie

Désolé pour la Syrie, et merci pour l'info. J'ai tenté de relancer le serveur mais même l'interface d'admin est pétée...
On a une solution de repli ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon moi c'est mort, pas récupéré la Syrie et je termine juste de bosser. J'essaye de préparer tout pour la semaine prochaine ! (Ou la suivante....)

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Désolé pour la Syrie, et merci pour l'info. J'ai tenté de relancer le serveur mais même l'interface d'admin est pétée...
> On a une solution de repli ?


Tu parles du serveur TS?

----------


## Flappie

Oui. Il est down.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Oui. Il est down.


Je viens d'envoyer un message contenant un serveur de secours à toi, tux et qiou

----------


## papagueff

c'est mort pour moi aussi, le téléchargement n'est même pas à la moitié, depuis 15h et de plus je crois que TS aussi est mort.
Ce soir c'est pas cool pour les canards. A la semaine prochaine les gars.   ::'(:

----------


## Flappie

Pour ceux qui ont prévu de venir ce soir, lisez vos MP, on a un TS de secours.

----------


## Qiou87

On en parlait hier soir, pour aligner le Hornet dans l'OB actuelle suite à la mise à jour de l'INS (source forum ED):



> Previously, in scenarios where GPS is not available, it was necessary to perform a fix (such as TACAN) to complete INS alignment. This is no longer the case - initial alignment position in GND alignment mode is provided by the position of waypoint 0 instead of GPS. Normally, waypoint 0 coincides with the aircraft's initial position at mission start, but it may be edited in the HSI/DATA subpage as necessary prior to alignment. In CV alignment mode, initial position is provided automatically via RF (CV SINS) or manually by the pilot (CV MAN).
> 
> Previously, INS alignment was not complete after 0.5 OK status was displayed in the HSI, and it was necessary to wait a little longer. This has been fixed: 0.5 OK status now indicates a complete and successful alignment.
> 
> Alignment times have been tweaked: GND and CV alignment take around 8 minutes now. Stored heading option has been introduced, which reduces alignment time to about 90 seconds. GPS alignment has been introduced which takes around 10 minutes and can be performed on the ground and in flight.
> 
> The stored heading alignment option can now be selected in the HSI when the INS switch is in the GND or CV position. As mentioned above, it reduces alignment time from about 8 minutes to about 90 seconds.
> 
> GPS alignment has been introduced. When GPS is available and INS quality is less than 0.5 OK, GPS alignment can be performed by placing in the INS switch in the IFA position and observing the HSI indicates IFA GPS and a countdown. This type of alignment takes about 10 minutes.
> ...


Gros kif hier malgré quelques hics pour ma part. Le rase-motte en Syrie est juste excellent.

----------


## Setzer

Puisqu'on causait des acronymes de la mort, là typiquement dans le message cité par Quiou, à part le TACAN l'INS et le GPS j'entrave que dalle.

----------


## Qiou87

> Puisqu'on causait des acronymes de la mort, là typiquement dans le message cité par Quiou, à part le TACAN l'INS et le GPS j'entrave que dalle.


C'est typique du F/A-18 en fait, pas vraiment général. Exception: le HSI (Horizontal Situation Indicator):


Sinon:
- CV: désigne le porte-avions (Carrier Vessel)
- GND: Ground (au sol, lorsque l'avion décolle d'un aéroport)
Cette distinction est nécessaire lors du calage de la centrale inertielle (INS) car un bateau se déplace alors qu'un aéroport est fixe.
- DDI: un des écrans multifonctions du cockpit, dans le Hornet cela désigne les deux latéraux (le central, en couleurs, s'appelle AMPCD)
- IFA: c'est le mode de navigation de l'INS du F/A-18 qui combine la centrale inertielle (mode NAV pour navigation) et le GPS pour augmenter la précision du calage et éviter un décalage dans le temps. A la belle époque (avant le GPS), un INS était aligné sur la position de parking de l'avion, puis au fur et à mesure du vol l'imprécision augmentait ce qui pouvait avoir des conséquences néfastes. Les pilotes le recalaient donc sur des points connus (latitude/longitude) à intervalles réguliers. Sur le Hornet la disponibilité du GPS rend cela inutile puisque c'est le satellite qui corrige ce décalage régulièrement (en mode IFA donc).

----------


## Setzer

Merci pour cet éclairage !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon, OB installée, Syrie installée, A-10C II installé \o/

Mon rdv à Paname de Mardi prochain est annulé \o/

Du coup Mardi prochain, je peux me joindre à l'équipe \o/

----------


## Flappie

> C'est typique du F/A-18 en fait, pas vraiment général. Exception: le HSI (Horizontal Situation Indicator):
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...tor-en.svg.png
> 
> Sinon:
> - CV: désigne le porte-avions (Carrier Vessel)
> - GND: Ground (au sol, lorsque l'avion décolle d'un aéroport)
> Cette distinction est nécessaire lors du calage de la centrale inertielle (INS) car un bateau se déplace alors qu'un aéroport est fixe.
> - DDI: un des écrans multifonctions du cockpit, dans le Hornet cela désigne les deux latéraux (le central, en couleurs, s'appelle AMPCD)
> - IFA: c'est le mode de navigation de l'INS du F/A-18 qui combine la centrale inertielle (mode NAV pour navigation) et le GPS pour augmenter la précision du calage et éviter un décalage dans le temps. A la belle époque (avant le GPS), un INS était aligné sur la position de parking de l'avion, puis au fur et à mesure du vol l'imprécision augmentait ce qui pouvait avoir des conséquences néfastes. Les pilotes le recalaient donc sur des points connus (latitude/longitude) à intervalles réguliers. Sur le Hornet la disponibilité du GPS rend cela inutile puisque c'est le satellite qui corrige ce décalage régulièrement (en mode IFA donc).


Merci, je complète le wiki.
GND et CV étaient déjà utilisés sur Tomcat.
L'IFA est aussi sur le Harrier.

Pour hier, je pense qu'on a pris une mission trop toufue. Un seul chassou est vite débordé. Et en CAS, le 9-line c'est l'enfer en AV-8B. Il me donne un secteur géo dont je ne sais que faire, alors impossible de trouver mon convoi. Autre souci, le JTAC auto-lase indiquait 15 contacts à la suite, je pense que c'était buggué.

Sinon la Syrie est toujours aussi belle mais on sent bien les FPS en moins. Va falloir que je trifouille mes réglages.

@Benou : impec'!

----------


## TuxFr78

> Pour hier, je pense qu'on a pris une mission trop toufue. Un seul chassou est vite débordé. Et en CAS, le 9-line c'est l'enfer en AV-8B. Il me donne un secteur géo dont je ne sais que faire, alors impossible de trouver mon convoi. Autre souci, le JTAC auto-lase indiquait 15 contacts à la suite, je pense que c'était buggué.


Et j’ajouterais quand A10 c’est un peu loin  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

DCS complètement réinstallé de mon coté ainsi que l'open beta avec la Syrie, donc de nouveau disponible le mardi soir.

Je peux faire une petite mission pour mardi prochain sur la Syrie si on est pas trop nombreux. mais ca va être assez basique: toi avoir bombes et roquettes, toi taper insurgés. Il n'y aura pas de CAP. Je vais mettre des A-10C I et II, Harrier, F-16 et F-18, quelqu'un vole en autre chose ?

----------


## Flappie

Oh ouiiiii ! Nico, le retour !  ::): 
AV-8B ça ira pour moi merci.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Du F-16 ou A-10c II, j'achète !!

----------


## Qiou87

Yes! Le 16 me va bien pour taper au sol. J'apprécierai que l'hôte laisse les étiquettes "comme on veut", en VR je vois pas les cibles au sol sans ça (je mets juste les "points").  ::):

----------


## Genchou

> DCS complètement réinstallé de mon coté ainsi que l'open beta avec la Syrie, donc de nouveau disponible le mardi soir.
> 
> Je peux faire une petite mission pour mardi prochain sur la Syrie si on est pas trop nombreux. mais ca va être assez basique: toi avoir bombes et roquettes, toi taper insurgés. Il n'y aura pas de CAP. Je vais mettre des A-10C I et II, Harrier, F-16 et F-18, quelqu'un vole en autre chose ?


Allez chaud. F-16 pour moi. Extra gommette si la nav requiert un passage au tanker.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pas pour moi ^^

Jamais fait de ravito en vol encore. Cela dit, faut pas que ça bloque, au pire je prend le A-10. Plus lent, mais côté autonomie c'est pépère.

Mais ça peut être sympa d'être moult en F-16.... On pourra se faire du décollage en formation  ::love::  (et répartir aussi sec en cold-start après s'être percutés sur la piste  ::love:: )

----------


## Qiou87

Je suis pour qu'on laisse un tanker sur le côté de la zone d'opérations pour ceux qui veulent, mais se taper 300nm de convoyage obligatoire juste pour le délire, c'est pas pour moi. Si en plus tu te fais shooter par un SAM, tu repars pour 5min de restart + 30min de vol chiant en autopilot, autant dire que ceux qui se feront abattre en cours de soirée ne redécolleront pas et on aura plus que 2 types connectés à 22h30. Je suis totalement pour la dispo d'un tanker pour ceux qui veulent, mais autant rester dans l'esprit canard "ouvert à tous les niveaux" et ne pas le rendre obligatoire.  :;): 

@Mirabelle: effectivement, on dirait qu'on va enfin avoir plus d'un ou deux Viper en l'air en même temps. Chouette!  ::):

----------


## Genchou

Ouais non le tanker c'est seulement si ça marche pour tout le monde ! Au pire un ptit KC135 dans le coin suffira pour assouvir mes envies d'AAR.

----------


## Flappie

Petite pub pour un projet de button box kickstarté à 290 €. Il reste 19 jours.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Environ 315 avec les FDP pour la France. Je me suis taté pour le prendre celui-là..... Mais bon, jusqu'à maintenant je m'en passe....

----------


## Colargol

C'est toujours un poil cher ces machin, vous auriez pas un site qui  expliquerait comment on fait ce genre de truc en DIY. Ce qui me pose le plus de question c'est que faut-il utiliser pour avoir une electronique qui emule un joystick usb.
j'ai fait des tentative en midi avec du joy2con mais c'est pas hyperstable et la checklist de demarrage des perif devient plus longue que celle de mon spitfire.

----------


## nephyl

> C'est toujours un poil cher ces machin, vous auriez pas un site qui  expliquerait comment on fait ce genre de truc en DIY. Ce qui me pose le plus de question c'est que faut-il utiliser pour avoir une electronique qui emule un joystick usb.
> j'ai fait des tentative en midi avec du joy2con mais c'est pas hyperstable et la checklist de demarrage des perif devient plus longue que celle de mon spitfire.


Il existe des circuits tout prêts, http://www.leobodnar.com/shop/index....index&cPath=94

Perso j'utilise un streamdeck. C'est moins simu qu'un belle buttonbox mais plus pratique.

----------


## Chaussette

Les cartes arduino sont pas mal pour ça. Le Arduino mega par exemple permet d'avoir 16 axes et 54 boutons (environ). Après, il faut programmer un peu mais c'est très simple. Le plus difficile est la fabrication physique des axes (manettes ? potentiomètres ? etc.).
La carte coute un peu moins de 9 € livrée, en commandant sur Aliexpress

----------


## Qiou87

Je sais qu'on est plusieurs à jouer en VR, certains de vous utilisent des *périphériques exotiques pour remplacer la souris*?

J'ai des supports de bureau pour le HOTAS, ce qui m'éloigne du bureau et donc de la souris. J'ai pas envie d'avoir un 3e support pour la souris elle-même. J'ai pu voir certains trucs intéressants:
- PointCTRL, mais ça semble long d'en avoir un car le type bosse sur d'autres projets pour l'USAF en parallèle
- Plusieurs types de souris à fixer au doigt et fonctionnant en bluetooth, dont certaines passées par Indiegogo et jamais revues depuis, et des copies chinoises

J'ai l'impression que la technologie est là ou presque pour avoir un truc qui se fixe sur le doigt et évite ainsi de devoir attraper une souris ; tu pointes à la main, tu appuies sur le côté et hop, tu as activé tes boutons dans le pit. A priori c'est top pour l'immersion. Seulement je sais pas trop sur quoi partir, si un autre canard a déjà expérimenté sur ce sujet, j'adorerai qu'il m'en parle.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Sinon il y a le chépaquoi-glove qui est déjà intégré à DCS. Mais je ne sais pas s'il remplace aussi la souris dans les menus du jeu. Cherche "dcs glove" pour voir.

----------


## Olis

Et sinon il y a des tonnes de button boxes sur amazon, de toutes les tailles et toutes les couleurs

----------


## Qiou87

> Sinon il y a le chépaquoi-glove qui est déjà intégré à DCS. Mais je ne sais pas s'il remplace aussi la souris dans les menus du jeu. Cherche "dcs glove" pour voir.


J'en ai vu mais à 500$.  ::o:  Je cherche plutôt autour de la centaine, maxi maxi 200€, faut pas déconner.  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Messieurs, dames, DCS stable vient d'être mis à jour. Je vous propose de retourner sur la stable de manière régulière, du coup. A nous les joies des missions en Syrie avec nos A-10C II !
On aura sans doute droit à quelques plantages aussi, comme j'y ai eu droit mardi dernier.

----------


## Qiou87

Y'a eu un patch depuis qui disait "fixed crash in MP". On verra bien. Je suis ok pour repasser en stable pour l'instant, en l'état de toute façon ce sont les mêmes donc rien à télécharger.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Quelques nouvelles fraîches du F-14A par Heatblur.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Tiens question de curieux qui ne vole pas du tout en F14, quel est l'intérêt du développement d'une version antérieure à celle déjà disponible ? Avoir un F14 plus compatible avec des scenars cold war 70s 80s ?

----------


## Flappie

> Tiens question de curieux qui ne vole pas du tout en F14, quel est l'intérêt du développement d'une version antérieure à celle déjà disponible ? Avoir un F14 plus compatible avec des scenars cold war 70s 80s ?


Le Tomcat-A a toute sa place sur Persian Gulf, étant encore utilisé par l'Iran. Mais le projet a pris beaucoup de retard et la Syrie est sortie entretemps, alors que tout le monde connait déjà PG par coeur. C'est dommage.

Mais comme tu le dis, le Tomcat-A reste très intéressant pour jouer des scenars 70s-80s. Et la carte de Syrie est un théâtre tout indiqué pour ce genre de missions !

----------


## Truf

Suite achat d'un T16000 je donne a qui en voudra un vieux Hotas Cougar, plus de détails par ici:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/28...highlight=dons

----------


## Flappie

> Suite achat d'un T16000 je donne a qui en voudra un vieux Hotas Cougar, plus de détails par ici:
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/28...highlight=dons


Merci pour ton geste, Truf.  ::):  Voici le bon lien : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/28...1#post13101575

----------


## Ranger 28

Bon, dernières news...

Pc tout neuf, DCS stable et béta installés tout propres avec toutes les cartes dispo...
L'épaule a l'air de tenir, donc je remonte dans mon cockpit après les vacances d'automne !

----------


## Flappie

Super. Prends bien soin de ton épaule.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Bon, dernières news...
> 
> Pc tout neuf, DCS stable et béta installés tout propres avec toutes les cartes dispo...
> L'épaule a l'air de tenir, donc je remonte dans mon cockpit après les vacances d'automne !


Excellente nouvelle Ranger! Hâte de revoler avec toi!

Très content également de la mise à jour sur la stable, merci Flappie d'avoir prévenu, je ne me tiens pas assez au courant des évolutions de DCS en ce moment.
J'essaie d'être présent mardi soir avec vous, j'espére finir le boulot pas trop tard...

Et il faut vraiment que je me mette au A-10, c'est l'un de mes modules le plus ancien, mais aussi celui que j'ai le moins pratiqué!

A bientôt les amis!

----------


## Qiou87

> Bon, dernières news...
> 
> Pc tout neuf, DCS stable et béta installés tout propres avec toutes les cartes dispo...
> L'épaule a l'air de tenir, donc je remonte dans mon cockpit après les vacances d'automne !


Excellentes nouvelles, surtout pour ton épaule! C’est chouette si tu peux revenir le mardi. Tu vas voir, la Syrie passe un cap en terme de détails, ça donne envie de faire du radada ou de l’helico...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

1er vol hier en F-16 sur la map Syrienne, bin clairement une claque ! Vraiment top !

----------


## cdarylb

Salut les canards, j'étais bien pris sur Crusader Kings et sur le dernier FS, mais DCS commence à me manquer. Je volais principalement en M2K que je maîtrise vraiment pas mal, mais il est trop limité en emports (entre autres) et je sais bien qu'il fait partie des avions "simples" pour débuter.

Le A10 me fait méchamment de l'oeil, mais j'ai peur d'être rebuté par une trop grosse complexité (j'ai matté un cold start de Reaper, c'est pas simple). Qu'en pensez-vous ? Il est si compliqué qu'il en a l'air ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Tout est question d'entraînement  ::): 

Une fois apprise la logique du Hotas, il est pas si compliqué.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

En fait il te faut absolument un HOTAS avec suffisamment de boutons si tu veux en profiter. Si c'est le cas le plus dur sera de configurer le HOTAS mais après le système est tellement ergonomique c'est un vrai plaisir et pas si compliqué. Avec un X52 pour te donner une idée ça passe mais il faudrait pas moins. 

Sinon dans l'idée le F16 commence à prendre forme, a une ergonomie assez proche du A10 et tu as la vitesse / l'agilité / l'AA. Mais il reste a des années lumières de la finition et de la profondeur de la simulation des systèmes du A10.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je viens de tester le A-10C II vite fait, c'est sympa le viseur de casque ! Pour voir rapidement les SPI et autres points de nav, c'est top !

J'ai joué vite fait avec les roquettes laser, par sûr d'avoir utilisé comme il faut, mais ça sent le sniper par excellence.....

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Elles ont un range très limité et tu n'as pas d'indicateur (en partant de 10~12k en piquée je les tire à 5nm) par contre une roquette = un véhicule en moins avec la version AP. Pour se débarrasser des camions et des transports de troupe sans gaspiller de GBU ou de Maverick c'est idéal, il faut juste s'exposer un peu donc s'être débarrassé des AA efficaces avant. Elles ne percent pas les blindages lourds par contre donc pas contre les tanks.

----------


## Genchou

> Je viens de tester le A-10C II vite fait, c'est sympa le viseur de casque ! Pour voir rapidement les SPI et autres points de nav, c'est top !
> 
> J'ai joué vite fait avec les roquettes laser, par sûr d'avoir utilisé comme il faut, mais ça sent le sniper par excellence.....


Ouais ce sont les deux plus gros changements. Le HMCS décuple la SA pas pour rire, il permet aussi de pointer le pod là où on regarde. Les roquettes laser sont, pour faire simple, des Vikhrs-lite. Sur l'A-10C c'est complètement pété le nouvel emport ridicule sera dorénavant trouze milles pods roquettes et les classiques 6 mavericks.

----------


## Loloborgo

> 1er vol hier en F-16 sur la map Syrienne, bin clairement une claque ! Vraiment top !


Je teste ça dès demain mais apparemment d'après ce que j'en entends effectivement, elle envoit du lourd!

----------


## Qiou87

> Ouais ce sont les deux plus gros changements. Le HMCS décuple la SA pas pour rire, il permet aussi de pointer le pod là où on regarde. Les roquettes laser sont, pour faire simple, des Vikhrs-lite. Sur l'A-10C c'est complètement pété le nouvel emport ridicule sera dorénavant trouze milles pods roquettes et les classiques 6 mavericks.


Sur un avion qui a construit toute sa réputation sur le fait d'être un GAU-8 volant, ça me ferait presque mal au cœur. Mais ouais, c'est un camion à roquettes laser désormais...  ::sad:: 

Tu me diras, c'est pareil sur le Viper: d'un dogfighter agile et performant, tu peux en faire une bouse volante en collant 6 Mavs et 6-CBU-97 sur des racks, plus le bidon ventral et 4 missiles A/A. Bon, tu iras pas très loin parce qu'avec une traînée pareille faut rester à 100% de gaz pour pas tomber du ciel, mais ça se fait. Et c'est super chiant à piloter.  ::sad:: 

Avec tous vos A10C, j'ai comme l'impression que demain je vais encore me retrouver en CAP... tired:

----------


## Flappie

> Avec tous vos A10C, j'ai comme l'impression que demain je vais encore me retrouver en CAP... tired:


Si ton kif c'est plutôt de patauger dans la boue, pourquoi tu chausses des Nike?
Fais comme moi, prends du Viggen ou de l'AV-8B: ça fait la même chose que l'A-10C sauf que t'as le temps de décoller, frapper et atterrir avant que le pauvre bougre ne parvienne jusqu'à sa cible.  :^_^:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Si ton kif c'est plutôt de patauger dans la boue, pourquoi tu chausses des Nike?
> Fais comme moi, prends du Viggen ou de l'AV-8B: ça fait la même chose que l'A-10C sauf que t'as le temps de décoller, frapper et atterrir avant que le pauvre bougre ne parvienne jusqu'à sa cible.


Oui mais une fois qu'on y est, on y reste... 

En Viggen t'as autant de touchés de roue que de munitions larguées

----------


## Flappie

> Oui mais une fois qu'on y est, on y reste...


C'est vrai, on peut "y rester" pour de bon en A-10, surtout quand la CAP amie est défaillante et que les MiG viennent à la cueillette aux champignons (souvenir récent sur _Chicken Valley_). Le Harrier et le Viggen peuvent décamper prestement, eux.

En jeu, c'est un vrai problème pour l'A-10C. C'est LE camion à bombes par excellence mais il ne peut rien faire sans une bonne CAP amie.




> En Viggen t'as autant de touchés de roue que de munitions larguées


Autant d'atterros que de largages tu veux dire ? C'est vrai pour les bombes et théoriquement vrai pour les roquettes, mais :
- le Viggen peut emporter 2 missiles Rb05, soit 2 tirs (hasardeux) par vol
- il peut emporter 4 Rb75 Maverick, soit 4 tirs précis par vol
- il peut emporter 4 Bk-90, soit 4 tirs à sous-munitions pas vol (là aussi, c'est un peu de la triche : le Viggen n'en a jamais porté 4 d'un coup)
- on peut tirer les roquettes du Viggen deux par deux au lieu de toutes d'un coup (pas réaliste, mais Heatblur l'a rendu possible)

Quatre tirs, ça reste très léger, surtout en cas d'échec.

Pour moi, le mud le plus autonome dans DCS reste le Harrier : sans perdre ses 500 nœuds en croisière, il peut emporter 1 TPOD, 2 Maverick, 6 GBU et 2 Sidewinder (ou 2 Sidearm) et son canon.

----------


## Qiou87

> Si ton kif c'est plutôt de patauger dans la boue, pourquoi tu chausses des Nike?


J'ai pas dit que j'avais pas envie de tester l'A10C. Mais j'aime bien monter en compétence sur le Viper, c'est un appareil qui me procure beaucoup de satisfaction. Et même si à l'aller t'es un camion à bombes lent et peu manœuvrant, tu peux larguer quelques CBU ou Mavs, engager 2-3 cibles aériennes, et rentrer à la base (si t'as le pétrole) en basse altitude dans une machine maniable et super kiffante. Et le pit me va bien, surtout avec l'énorme bulle en VR.
Je pense franchement que mon prochain module full-fidelity sera un hélico, car j'adore les hélicos en VR. Hind ou OH-58, ça dépendra lequel sort en premier. Dans les deux cas, les capacités sont étendues par rapport au Huey, ce que je veux... Mais côté aile fixe je risque de me contenter du Viper, simplement pour une question de maîtrise et de temps dispo. En tout cas dans un avenir proche. Et je vais continuer de baver sur les capacités du A10, parce que bordel, quel avion quand même.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Avec tous vos A10C, j'ai comme l'impression que demain je vais encore me retrouver en CAP... tired:


Nan nan, demain je viens en F-16 !!!

J'aime beaucoup le A-10 effectivement, mais là pour le coup, ça sera du F-16. Faire du Hit & Run c'est bien aussi !!!

----------


## Qiou87

Ah cool! On sait pas si Nicolas a fini sa mission, ou s'il faut s'en chercher une en Syrie par contre. On va déjà voir qui sera là... Je lance les inscriptions sur ce qu'on s'était dit.

*Inscriptions du 13/10 21h - en stable sur la carte Syrie*
- MirabelleBenou - F-16C
- Qiou87 - F-16C

----------


## Sigps220

> C'est vrai, on peut "y rester" pour de bon en A-10, surtout quand la CAP amie est défaillante et que les MiG viennent à la cueillette aux champignons (souvenir récent sur _Chicken Valley_). Le Harrier et le Viggen peuvent décamper prestement, eux.
> 
> En jeu, c'est un vrai problème pour l'A-10C. C'est LE camion à bombes par excellence mais il ne peut rien faire sans une bonne CAP amie.
> 
> Autant d'atterros que de largages tu veux dire ? C'est vrai pour les bombes et théoriquement vrai pour les roquettes, mais :
> - le Viggen peut emporter 2 missiles Rb05, soit 2 tirs (hasardeux) par vol
> - il peut emporter 4 Rb75 Maverick, soit 4 tirs précis par vol
> - il peut emporter 4 Bk-90, soit 4 tirs à sous-munitions pas vol (là aussi, c'est un peu de la triche : le Viggen n'en a jamais porté 4 d'un coup)
> - on peut tirer les roquettes du Viggen deux par deux au lieu de toutes d'un coup (pas réaliste, mais Heatblur l'a rendu possible)
> ...


Le Hornet est aussi un très bon appareil pour faire de la frappe au sol (et le F16 le sera également dans quelques mois également). Après c'est un appareil polyvalent (permet aussi de se mettre à la chasse) mais avec aussi une autre doctrine de vol : plutôt haut que bas et rapide (le F16 a été utilisé dans quelques opérations dans ce mode).

Après le vol bas et rapide est rare en appareil monoplace (à ma connaissance le Viggen est l'un des rares appareils avec cette doctrine, avec le Jaguar. Car ce type de vol demande beaucoup d'attention de la part du pilote (et fatigue vite la structure des appareils également), donc souvent ces appareils sont des biplaces avec un Officier Systèmes d'Armes en place arrières qui se concentre sur l'armement. Or le biplace est encore embryonnaire sur DCS, et sauf erreur le Jester ne fait pas encore d'attaque au sol sur le Tomcat.

----------


## Flappie

> Après le vol bas et rapide est rare en appareil monoplace (à ma connaissance le Viggen est l'un des rares appareils avec cette doctrine, avec le Jaguar. Car ce type de vol demande beaucoup d'attention de la part du pilote (et fatigue vite la structure des appareils également), donc souvent ces appareils sont des biplaces avec un Officier Systèmes d'Armes en place arrières qui se concentre sur l'armement. Or le biplace est encore embryonnaire sur DCS, et sauf erreur le Jester ne fait pas encore d'attaque au sol sur le Tomcat.


J'ignorais que le Jaguar avait été conçu pour le vol TBA. Ça me donne d'autant plus envie de l'avoir un jour dans DCS.  :Bave: 




> *Inscriptions du 13/10 21h - en stable sur la carte Syrie*
> - MirabelleBenou - F-16C
> - Qiou87 - F-16C
> - Flappie - AV-8B

----------


## Qiou87

> Le Hornet est aussi un très bon appareil pour faire de la frappe au sol (et le F16 le sera également dans quelques mois également). Après c'est un appareil polyvalent (permet aussi de se mettre à la chasse) mais avec aussi une autre doctrine de vol : plutôt haut que bas et rapide (le F16 a été utilisé dans quelques opérations dans ce mode).


Tu le soulignes bien, c'est pas la même doctrine. Un A10 vole bas et il est renforcé pour. Il vole lentement mais à basse altitude c'est un avantage, t'as le temps d'aligner le viseur sur ta cible (ou de la trouver, déjà). Aux vitesses d'évolution d'un chasseur c'est très compliqué. J'essayais récemment, en Viper avec les Mavericks D en mode VIS ou BORE (sans TPOD donc). Le temps de trouver la cible et de l'aligner/verrouiller, si tu as pas un peu d'altitude pour voir ta cible de plus loin, ça devient vraiment chaud. D'autant plus quand tu as 6 Mavs à tirer et une autonomie sur zone un peu réduite... ::lol:: 

Un point que je notais dans une interview sur la chaîne de C.W. Lemoine, qui parlait à un pilote de F-16 et d'A-10: le F-16 (idem le F/A-18) sait tout faire mais du coup c'est dur pour le pilote d'être bon en tout. Un jour tu fais du ACM, le lendemain SEAD, puis du BVR et après tu lâches des bombes guidées, etc. L'A-10 tu te concentres sur ta mission de CAS, tu ne fais que ça, et tu deviens par là-même excellent. Lui notait d'ailleurs que, quand t'es stressé parce que t'aide des mecs en dessous qui se font canarder et que si tu agis pas comme il faut dans les 15sec ils sont morts, c'est cet entraînement et tout ce que tu as appris à faire "sans y réfléchir" qui te sauvent. Alors évidemment, dans un simu c'est plus relax, mais c'est quand même un point intéressant: on est combien ici à voler sur appareil multi-rôles et à régulièrement se gourer de mode radar en A/A après une attaque au sol parce qu'on s'est soudainement fait accrocher, ou à rater une passe d'attaque parce qu'on a pas assez répété l'utilisation de tel armement qu'on utilise que de temps en temps?*

*je dis ça parce que ça m'arrive de temps en temps. Forcément, on a pas l'entraînement des vrais pilotes, ni le même temps à y consacrer. Si vous me dites que vous ça arrive jamais, je suis prêt à admettre que je suis la honte de notre petite escadrille.  ::P:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Non c'est carrément ça. D'autant plus que je pense qu'on doit tous ici jongler entre plusieurs appareils, alors que les vrais pilotes restent longtemps avec le même.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Le Hornet est aussi un très bon appareil pour faire de la frappe au sol (et le F16 le sera également dans quelques mois également).


Sans tomber dans le fan-boyisme, il est déjà très bien pour ça le F-16. Sincèrement, aujourd'hui, je fais quasi que du mud avec le F-16C, et je m'en sors très bien. C'est plus compliqué qu'en A-10C, forkément (cf le message de Qiou, tout va bien plus vite), mais on fait du bon CCIP et CCRP avec. Le TGP marche bien, toussa. Et avec la mise à jour récente, on peut enfin reseter les STP quand on a tout pété avec le TGP  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Sans tomber dans le fan-boyisme, il est déjà très bien pour ça le F-16. Sincèrement, aujourd'hui, je fais quasi que du mud avec le F-16C, et je m'en sors très bien. C'est plus compliqué qu'en A-10C, forkément (cf le message de Qiou, tout va bien plus vite), mais on fait du bon CCIP et CCRP avec. Le TGP marche bien, toussa. Et avec la mise à jour récente, on peut enfin reseter les STP quand on a tout pété avec le TGP


A part l'armement guidé GPS, JSOW/JDAM et compagnie, j'ai pas l'impression qu'il manque grand chose désormais sur le Viper en attaque au sol. Ah, si, le radar (même si je sais pas à quel point c'est utile dans nos missions, j'ai pas encore rencontré de raison de l'utiliser).

*@frostphoenyx*: c'est pour ça que malgré les appels du pied du A10 j'y résiste. Je préfère être moyen sur 1-2 avions maxi que mauvais sur 3-4. Je fais une phase Viper pendant deux mois, je reviendrai bientôt au Hornet pour 2 campagnes (et donc le mardi aussi pour pas me paumer)... mais si je commence à rajouter encore d'autres avions, surtout les machins modernes avec 87 systèmes de partout, ça va pas être glorieux.  ::lol::

----------


## war-p

> Le Hornet est aussi un très bon appareil pour faire de la frappe au sol (et le F16 le sera également dans quelques mois également). Après c'est un appareil polyvalent (permet aussi de se mettre à la chasse) mais avec aussi une autre doctrine de vol : plutôt haut que bas et rapide (le F16 a été utilisé dans quelques opérations dans ce mode).
> 
> Après le vol bas et rapide est rare en appareil monoplace (à ma connaissance le Viggen est l'un des rares appareils avec cette doctrine, avec le Jaguar. Car ce type de vol demande beaucoup d'attention de la part du pilote (et fatigue vite la structure des appareils également), donc souvent ces appareils sont des biplaces avec un Officier Systèmes d'Armes en place arrières qui se concentre sur l'armement. Or le biplace est encore embryonnaire sur DCS, et sauf erreur le Jester ne fait pas encore d'attaque au sol sur le Tomcat.


Actuellement on utilise le F18 et le f16 à haute altitude parce que il n'y a quasiment pas de menaces aérienne, les menaces sont principalement en sol air (genre des barbus en tongs/Kalash). Ensuite ce sont deux appareils tout à fait capable de mener des attaques au sol en profondeur à haute vitesse basse altitude notamment grâce au radar. 
Enfin, il me semble qu'il y a des escadrons spécialisé en air/sol et d'autres en air/air. Malgré le fait que les avions sont polyvalents.

----------


## Genchou

> A part l'armement guidé GPS, JSOW/JDAM et compagnie, j'ai pas l'impression qu'il manque grand chose désormais sur le Viper en attaque au sol. Ah, si, le radar (même si je sais pas à quel point c'est utile dans nos missions, j'ai pas encore rencontré de raison de l'utiliser).
> 
> *@frostphoenyx*: c'est pour ça que malgré les appels du pied du A10 j'y résiste. Je préfère être moyen sur 1-2 avions maxi que mauvais sur 3-4. Je fais une phase Viper pendant deux mois, je reviendrai bientôt au Hornet pour 2 campagnes (et donc le mardi aussi pour pas me paumer)... mais si je commence à rajouter encore d'autres avions, surtout les machins modernes avec 87 systèmes de partout, ça va pas être glorieux.


Il manque plein de pages au DED, plein de fonctionnalités de nav, le radar AA est pas complet du tout, ya pas de radar AG, il manque trois (ou quatre je sais plus) modes pour les HARMs, le pod HTS ainsi que la page HAD, etc. etc. En l'état on a les outils basiques pour du AA et AG, mais ceux-ci ne sont pas du tout finalisés ni complets. Sans compter tout ce qui manque comme armements et systèmes.

Pour référence : https://old.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...icial_road_to/

----------


## Loloborgo

> *Inscriptions du 13/10 21h - en stable sur la carte Syrie*
> - MirabelleBenou - F-16C
> - Qiou87 - F-16C
> - Flappie - AV-8B
> - Lolo - F-16C

----------


## davidmontpellier

> 


- David - F-18

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Il manque plein de pages au DED, plein de fonctionnalités de nav, le radar AA est pas complet du tout, ya pas de radar AG, il manque trois (ou quatre je sais plus) modes pour les HARMs, le pod HTS ainsi que la page HAD, etc. etc. En l'état on a les outils basiques pour du AA et AG, mais ceux-ci ne sont pas du tout finalisés ni complets. Sans compter tout ce qui manque comme armements et systèmes.
> 
> Pour référence : https://old.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...icial_road_to/


On est d'accord, c'est clair, mais je pense que ce qu'on veut dire, c'est qu'en l'état, il est déjà très bon en attaque au sol. Par rapport à ta remarque qui "peut" laisser entendre qu'il vaut mieux attendre plusieurs mois. 

Il est finalement assez simple à démarrer et prendre en main, pour des gens qui cherchent du mud rapide et pas trop compliqué (moins que l'A-10c), c'est plutôt bien.

Et pour les gens qui ont un warthog, c'est bonheur vu que c'est le même manche.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ptit utilitaire très sympa :
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=288844

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ah cool! On sait pas si Nicolas a fini sa mission, ou s'il faut s'en chercher une en Syrie par contre. On va déjà voir qui sera là... Je lance les inscriptions sur ce qu'on s'était dit.


La mission est terminée et très simple avec 4 waypoints avec 10 cibles à détruire dessus (pas groupé, donc oublié les CBU-97/105/Jsow), pas de CAP par contre j'ai pas mis de basse de CBU-12 pour les appareil pour qu'on fasse un peu de bombe lisse/canon et quelques maverik pour l'AA.

Edit: emport de base dans la mission:
-A-10C: AGM-65D*2, Mk-82*5, M151*7 
-Harrier: IRMV*2, Mk-82*2, Fuel*2, 
-F-18: AGM-65*2, Mk-82*4, Fuel*1 
-F-16: AGM-65*2, Mk-82*4, Fuel*1

----------


## Genchou

> On est d'accord, c'est clair, mais je pense que ce qu'on veut dire, c'est qu'en l'état, il est déjà très bon en attaque au sol. Par rapport à ta remarque qui "peut" laisser entendre qu'il vaut mieux attendre plusieurs mois. 
> 
> Il est finalement assez simple à démarrer et prendre en main, pour des gens qui cherchent du mud rapide et pas trop compliqué (moins que l'A-10c), c'est plutôt bien.
> 
> Et pour les gens qui ont un warthog, c'est bonheur vu que c'est le même manche.


Ah mais je ne dis pas de ne pas s’amuser avec !  ::):  Je l’ai acheté et je regrette vraiment pas, mais je pense qu’il est tout de même important de tempérer ce qu’on dit du F-16 de DCS pour que personne ne soit trompé devant la marchandise : ce module est fun et déjà qualitatif, mais il n’est même pas à moitié fini et il va falloir s’armer de patience pendant encore une année ou deux avant de le voir plus ou moins complet.

Edit : présent aussi en F16 d’ailleurs. Le passage OB-stable ca pète rien hein ? Je peux juste switcher de l’un à l’autre sans douleur via l’updater ?

----------


## Flappie

> ce module est fun et déjà qualitatif, mais il n’est même pas à moitié fini et il va falloir s’armer de patience pendant encore une année ou deux avant de le voir plus ou moins complet.
> 
> Edit : présent aussi en F16 d’ailleurs. Le passage OB-stable ca pète rien hein ? Je peux juste switcher de l’un à l’autre sans douleur via l’updater ?


Ils promettent de finir le F-16 e le F/A-18C en 2021. On verra ce que ça donne dans les faits, mais cet été on a pu voir qu'ils avaient mis les bouchées doubles.

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux faire avec l'updater, mais sache que les deux versions sont actuellement parfaitement *identiques*. Tu pourras donc nous rejoindre demain soir avec la stable ou avec l'OB.

----------


## Qiou87

On peut basculer via l’updater en tapant la ligne de commande entre OB et stable sans impact sur les réglages, bindings etc. Comme ca le jeu se sait en OB ou en stable et se mettra a jour en fonction. Comme les versions sont identiques cela prend 2sec et ne change rien.




> *Inscriptions du 13/10 21h - en stable sur la carte Syrie*
> - Flappie - AV8B
> - Nico - ?
> - David - F/A-18C
> - MirabelleBenou - F-16C
> - Qiou87 - F-16C
> - Lolo - F-16C
> - Genchou - F-16C

----------


## Sigps220

> Actuellement on utilise le F18 et le f16 à haute altitude parce que il n'y a quasiment pas de menaces aérienne, les menaces sont principalement en sol air (genre des barbus en tongs/Kalash). Ensuite ce sont deux appareils tout à fait capable de mener des attaques au sol en profondeur à haute vitesse basse altitude notamment grâce au radar. 
> Enfin, il me semble qu'il y a des escadrons spécialisé en air/sol et d'autres en air/air. Malgré le fait que les avions sont polyvalents.


C'est exact, même si je pense que le Viper est plus à l'aise à basse altitude que le Hornet : meilleur rapport poids / puissance et meilleure autonomie. D'ailleurs, tu as des exemples de missions de pénétration basse altitude à haute vitesse de Viper : le raid Israélien sur la centrale irakienne d'Osirak par exemple. 

D'ailleurs le A-10 opère maintenant à plus haute altitude que ce qui était initialement prévu. Au delà des avions c'est surtout la doctrine d'emploi qui change et l'armement utilisé. En vol TBA, tu vas privilégier l'attaque sur une zone fixe (concentration de blindés, zone logistique). Tu ne peux pas te permettre de tourner pendant plusieurs minutes pour trouver tes cibles. 
L'exemple typique c'est le Tornado, F-111 ou le Viggen où tu es super à l'aise si tu dois frapper une zone précise, la centrale inertielle t'aide à te caler et le radar AG te permet de confirmer la concentration à frapper. 

A ce propos, en cas de conflit haute intensité contre le Pacte de Varsovie, les escadrilles de A10 étaient quasiment considérées comme consommable et l'espérance de vie était de moins de 15 jours. Le but étant de bloquer / retarder la progression des blindés soviétiques.

----------


## Genchou

> Ils promettent de finir le F-16 e le F/A-18C en 2021. On verra ce que ça donne dans les faits, mais cet été on a pu voir qu'ils avaient mis les bouchées doubles.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux faire avec l'updater, mais sache que les deux versions sont actuellement parfaitement *identiques*. Tu pourras donc nous rejoindre demain soir avec la stable ou avec l'OB.


Je parle de l'updater dcs qui permet de switcher de branche à la volée, mais je ne l'ai jamais utilisé donc je ne sais pas s'il implique quoi que ce soit d'autre.

Mais du coup bonne nouvelle si OB et stable sont identiques, au moins pas de chipot pour ce soir.

Edit: je viens de me rappeler, mais apparemment les Mavericks et le TGP sont pétés sur le Viper pour le moment. Je ne sais ce qu'il en est de la stable, mais s'ils ont merge l'OB alors ce sera présent aussi. On pourrait peut-être update la mission pour utiliser autre chose que des mavericks  ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Par contre Nico, un tit TGP sur les F-16, je dis pas non  ::): 

A part ça, de la 82 en ccip, ça me va !

----------


## Qiou87

> Edit: je viens de me rappeler, mais apparemment les Mavericks et le TGP sont pétés sur le Viper pour le moment. Je ne sais ce qu'il en est de la stable, mais s'ils ont merge l'OB alors ce sera présent aussi. On pourrait peut-être update la mission pour utiliser autre chose que des mavericks  ?


C'est quoi pété? Le TGP fait des soucis en Syrie je crois, mais les Mavs j'arrive très bien à les tirer (les D) en BORE et VIS.

----------


## Genchou

> C'est quoi pété? Le TGP fait des soucis en Syrie je crois, mais les Mavs j'arrive très bien à les tirer (les D) en BORE et VIS.


Je n'ai pas sorti le F-16 avec le TGP encore, mais je vois plein de posts concernant des problèmes avec le TGP, les steering cues en CCRP et les mavericks. Mais je sais pas trop en détail. Je vais tester un peu cet aprem pour constater ce qui va pas.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je n'ai pas sorti le F-16 avec le TGP encore, mais je vois plein de posts concernant des problèmes avec le TGP, les steering cues en CCRP et les mavericks. Mais je sais pas trop en détail. Je vais tester un peu cet aprem pour constater ce qui va pas.


Yep, je pense que y'a bien un souci de TGP, mais j'avais vu que c'était sur la Syrie principalement. Pour les Mavericks tu n'as pas obligatoirement besoin du TGP (même si ça aide), et j'ai pu tirer sans souci les IR. Pas essayé les lasers.

De toute façon Nico a probablement mis des emports éditables, celui qui veut changer pourra sûrement le faire. Je me verrai bien avec des Mk84 au lieu des 82, juste pour le gros boom...  ::lol:: 

Je suis tout ému qu'on soit 4 F-16C, on va pouvoir faire 2 patrouilles et voler en formation, c'est...  :Emo:

----------


## Azmodan

@Sigps220 : Merci pour toutes ces précisions sur les doctrines des appareils, c'est vraiment super intéressant !

----------


## partizan

Salut les coins coins, 
je me suis paluché 10 pages de lecture... depuis la naissance de ma deuxième, pas bien eu le temps d'allumer le PC mais j'ai hâte de revenir les mardis.

Petite question en attendant, une 2080 Ti à 850 balles pour remplacer une 980, ça vaut le coup selon vous ?
Et préparer éventuellement, un passage en VR...

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est exact, même si je pense que le Viper est plus à l'aise à basse altitude que le Hornet : meilleur rapport poids / puissance et meilleure autonomie. D'ailleurs, tu as des exemples de missions de pénétration basse altitude à haute vitesse de Viper : le raid Israélien sur la centrale irakienne d'Osirak par exemple. 
> 
> D'ailleurs le A-10 opère maintenant à plus haute altitude que ce qui était initialement prévu. Au delà des avions c'est surtout la doctrine d'emploi qui change et l'armement utilisé. En vol TBA, tu vas privilégier l'attaque sur une zone fixe (concentration de blindés, zone logistique). Tu ne peux pas te permettre de tourner pendant plusieurs minutes pour trouver tes cibles. 
> L'exemple typique c'est le Tornado, F-111 ou le Viggen où tu es super à l'aise si tu dois frapper une zone précise, la centrale inertielle t'aide à te caler et le radar AG te permet de confirmer la concentration à frapper. 
> 
> A ce propos, en cas de conflit haute intensité contre le Pacte de Varsovie, les escadrilles de A10 étaient quasiment considérées comme consommable et l'espérance de vie était de moins de 15 jours. Le but étant de bloquer / retarder la progression des blindés soviétiques.


Sur le Viper, sa surface alaire réduite par rapport au Hornet ne l'avantage pas en haute altitude. Autant j'emmène un Hornet à 40,000 pieds sans trop d'état d'âme, autant en Viper je me limite à 25-30,000. 

Et le A10 est passé d'un avion anti-char qui restait bas car on craignait les SAMs, à un avion d'appui au sol de troupes dans des conflits asymétriques où la principale menace s'appelle RPG et MANPAD. Du coup naturellement tu montes un peu en altitude, surtout si tu considères que les armements modernes guidés n'ont plus du tout besoin d'être proche de la cible. Déjà quand tu largues en CCRP avec guidage plutôt qu'en CCIP, tu restes plus haut. Idem quand tu gardes la passe canon pour la fin et que tu attaques d'abord à la bombe ou à la roquette.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Petite question en attendant, une 2080 Ti à 850 balles pour remplacer une 980, ça vaut le coup selon vous ?
> Et préparer éventuellement, un passage en VR...


Hâte de te retrouver!

La 2080Ti n'est pas intéressante à ce prix. La RTX 3080 se trouve normalement moins cher que ça, en neuf, et l'éclate en performances. Même avec les problèmes de faibles dispos et prix enflés, une 3080 c'est un peu plus de 900€ (quand y'en a en stock). La RTX3070 sort en fin de mois, ainsi que les équivalents AMD - annoncé au niveau d'une 2080Ti mais plutôt 550-600€.

Une 2080Ti d'occasion vaut 450€ au mieux à mon sens. Sans compter qu'elle consomme plus de 250W...

Et selon ton casque tu n'as pas besoin d'une 2080Ti. Je joue dans de très bonnes conditions avec une 2070 SUPER avec un Oculus Rift S. DCS reste de toute manière très très limité par le CPU...

----------


## Sigps220

> @Sigps220 : Merci pour toutes ces précisions sur les doctrines des appareils, c'est vraiment super intéressant !


Je dois bien avouer une petite passion sur ce sujet. D'ailleurs si tu veux plus d'illustration n'hésite pas aller vers des bouquins comme Tempête Rouge de Tom Clancy. 
Si tu lis l'anglais, je suis le Blog / Roman suivant : WW3 1987 c'est en anglais mais gratuit. Il traite de l'ensemble des opérations, mais si tu es intéressé uniquement par la partie aérienne tu as des entrées dédiés à ce sujet pour les "fronts" principaux.

----------


## partizan

@Qiou, merci pour l'info, j'avais pas vraiment suivi les nouveautés... et je ferai sûrement le saut vers les 3080/3070. Par contre pour le casque ce ne sera pas avant les next gen... j'attends que l'on puisse voir en HD là-dedans.

----------


## Azmodan

J'ai pas mal lu de Tom Clancy également (faudrait que j'en relise d'ailleurs !), Merci pour le tuyau je vais aller éplucher ce blog !

----------


## Flappie

> Petite question en attendant, une 2080 Ti à 850 balles pour remplacer une 980, ça vaut le coup selon vous ?
> Et préparer éventuellement, un passage en VR...


Re-bienvenue, Zan !  ::): 
Y'aurait pas eu cette rupture massive de stock de RTX 3080, j'aurais hurlé "Naaaaan !". Mais bon, la 1080Ti n'est pas si éloignée de la 2080Ti en terme de puissance et les deux ont autant de VRAM (11 Go). Du coup, je te conseille plutôt d'acheter à vil prix une 1080Ti d'occase (exemple ici, sur Lyon).

----------


## Olis

https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compar...-Ti/4027vs3918
Il y a quand même 40% de différence sur les benchmark, une autre option est la 2070 super qui se trouve vers 550 euros mais qui est plus à jour niveau technos

----------


## Flappie

Zan ne nous a pas expliqué le besoin. De mémoire, il a un moniteur 21:9 de 34 pouces. Je ne sais pas s'il veut jouer toutes options à fond ou pas.
Par ailleurs, la 2070 Super n'a "que" 8Go de VRAM. Sur DCS, il est important d'avoir un max de VRAM vu que le jeu est optimisé à la truelle.

----------


## Olis

J'ai une 2070s et un moniteur 34 (en plus des mfd), et tout est à fond (après j'ai un pc cohérent cpu-mémoire-carte vidéo). Il n'y a pas que la vram dans la vie (ne parlons même pas du type de mémoire, de la fréquence, du bus et de la quantité de cuda), la 2070s est presque à jour niveau technos, alors que la 1080ti commence à dater fortement (presque 4 ans qu'elle est sortie). Pour moi acheter une 1080ti est un mauvais choix. Une 2070s est três proche d'une 2080 non ti pour beaucoup moins cher.

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff présent ce soir  :^_^:

----------


## Setzer

Non malheureux attends les 3070 ou que ça se tasse niveau 3080 le rapport perf/prix est bien meilleur !

Sinon perso j'ai une 2070s et ça fait déjà bien le taf.

----------


## Olis

> Non malheureux attends les 3070 ou que ça se tasse niveau 3080 le rapport perf/prix est bien meilleur !
> 
> Sinon perso j'ai une 2070s et ça fait déjà bien le taf.


C'est le meilleur choix si les prix se tassent.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour moi acheter une 1080ti est un mauvais choix. Une 2070s est três proche d'une 2080 non ti pour beaucoup moins cher.


Tout dépend du budget.

----------


## Genchou

TS ou discord en fait ? Si TS je veux bien les infos !  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Je t'envoie ça.

----------


## partizan

vous me faites hésiter  ::P: 
Je ne suis pas pressé, donc j'attends la sortie des 3070 pour voir... et les annonces AMD de fin octobre au cas où...
Si je change c'est pas tellement pour mon écran actuel mais en prévision des futurs casques vr... ceux où il y aura la qualitay actuelle moins le flou... oila.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon merci pour cette mission Nico, et la partie !!!

C'était top, malgré le méchant bug au redécollage avec le HUD, le HSD & co qui étaient à la ramasse.

Lolo, c'était bon quand t'as respawn du coup ?

----------


## Qiou87

Ouais, la mission était cool. La prochaine faut nous mettre 1-2 sites SAM pour qu'on s'entraîne au HARM sur le Viper aussi (ou alors David va venir frimer avec 4x HARM sur son Hornet, tsss). Mention spéciale "abruti" pour moi qui décide d'aller ravito à basse altitude (70ft RALT) parce qu'il me reste du pétrole et qui oublie de remonter de 5ft au dessus de la cime d'un bosquet d'arbres.  :Facepalm: 

Et sinon:


Les boules de me rendre compte de cette amélioration qu'aujourd'hui, si j'avais su hier je décollais pas et je me mettais juste sur F7 pour voir les cibles du Warthog se faire découper, et entendre ce son.  ::wub:: 

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore remarqué, le Hornet aussi a un nouveau son moteur en extérieur, il est franchement top je trouve. Faites un F3 sur un Hornet pour voir.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Tiens moi j'ai la touche F7 qui marche plus depuis un moment d'ailleurs.... C'est chiant.... Et j'ai réussi à ré-atalonner mon palo, j'aurai moins l'air bourré la prochaine fois :P

----------


## Flappie

Ta touche ne marche plus sous DCS ou plus du tout ? Si c'est seulement sous DCS, envoie-moi un MP et on se fixe un rdv sur TS pour te dépanner.

@Qiou : la vache, ce son !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

sur DCS tout court. On regardera ça à l'occaz, pas de sushi, merci  ::):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Ha j'ai le même problème de touche F7 tiens !

Du coup voyant que je n'étais pas seul je me suis dit que ça ne venait peut-être pas de mon clavier, du coup j'ai fait une recherche et en fait c'est tout bête c'est que la touche F7 est assignée par défaut à "Precision" dans le logiciel du Track Ir.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah pitaing, bien vu ! J'irai vérifier ! Merci !

----------


## Flappie

Quoi, vous n'aviez pas encore transformé vos binds TrackIR F7, F9 et F12 en Ctrl+F7, Ctrl+F9 et Ctrl+F12 ?  ::o:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Pas le F7 je m'en sers jamais.

----------


## Genchou

> Quoi, vous n'aviez pas encore transformé vos binds TrackIR F7, F9 et F12 en Ctrl+F7, Ctrl+F9 et Ctrl+F12 ?


Perso je désactive tout sauf F12.

----------


## Ranger 28

Et voilà, j'ai craqué. Pas la patience d'attendre 3 semaines de plus, mais pu.... que c'est bon !
Ca fait du bien de retrouver son cockpit !
Premier test: promenade en F-16 au dessus de la Syrie. Un régal !
Sauf que j'ai dû me retaper tous mes bindings ! Plus rien ne fonctionnait sur aucun avion.
Je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de potasser les nouveautés A/G sur le Viper, donc au pire je serai là mardi prochain en CAP.
Encore un peu de patience pour le Pit, je n'ai pas encore assez d'amplitude et de force pour bricoler, mais ça va viendre.

A bientôt mes canards !

----------


## Sigps220

Souvenir d'une mésaventure lors d'un précédent patch de l'OB qui avait effacé mes bindings. N'hésitez pas à faire une copie du fichier de sauvegarde des commandes. Il y a en a un par appareil (et 1 dossier stable et 1 dossier O :B): .

----------


## Ranger 28

C'est pourtant ce que j'avais fais, mais ma sauvegarde date de juin, et DCS n'en veut pas visiblement. Sans doute suite aux diverses mises à jour. Bref, ça m'occupe...

----------


## Qiou87

Hier on tapait de la bombe lisse (Mk82) et du Mav. Tu n'aurais pas été trop perdu je pense, ce ne sont pas des armements trop complexes à employer. Le HARM un peu plus car il faut gérer les tables de recherche.

D'ailleurs Nico a déjà dit qu'il ne s'occupait pas de la mission la semaine prochaine, du coup pas sûr qu'on puisse voler en Syrie.

----------


## Sigps220

Si c'est le Hornet, il y a quelques semaines (mois ?) une mise à jour avait rajouté des touches et donc il a fallut ré-entrer la configuration.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai rencontré un autre utilisateur du forum d'ED qui a fréquemment le même souci, mais je ne comprends toujours pas comment ça peut arriver vu le système de bindings de DCS (un fichier maître qui n'est modifié que par ED, et un fichier dans Saved Games chargé de mémoriser les modifs de l'utilisateur). Fais-tu des trucs particuliers dans tes bindings? Par exemple, utilises-tu les deux boutons entourés en jaune ci-dessous?

----------


## partizan

Ranger, cela peut venir de l'ID de tes devices.
Un rechercher remplacer de ton ID pour chaque périph avec notepad ++ et tu es refait en 10 secondes chrono. C'est Flappie qui m'avait expliqué la manip.

----------


## Flappie

Je n'avais pas pensé à ce souci (poisson rouge, tout ça), mais si plus rien ne marchait, ça parait l'hypothèse la plus plausible.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Lolo, c'était bon quand t'as respawn du coup ?


Oui! Après avoir atteri puis sélectionné un nouvel appareil tout est rentré dans l'ordre. 
J'avais déjà constaté par le passé que cette technique permettait d'éviter pas mal de soucis, même si ça gâche le "plaisir" de réarmer/ravitailler son appareil et de repartir dans la foulée, comme en vrai! 

Sinon merci pour la mission Nico, s'était un bon training même si j'étais trop rouillé pour me rendre utile, pas de soucis au niveau rampstart, décollage/atterrissage et nav, mais j'étais largué niveau armement, il faut que je re-potasse tout ça!  ::'(: 

J'essaie d'être là mardi prochain, peut-être en A-10C II si j'arrive à maîtiser la bête d'ici là!!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Le plus compliqué dans le F-16, c'est l'utilisation du TGP je trouve.

En mode CCRP, c'est facile, il point sur le STP actif. En mode CCIP, il pointe sur le pipper. Je ne sais plus comment j'ai fait avec le Mav, pour qu'une fois passé en mode "PRE" pour l'asservir au TGP, le TGP se focalise sur le STP (A un moment j'appuyais sur tous les boutons possible pour voir ^^).

----------


## Genchou

> Le plus compliqué dans le F-16, c'est l'utilisation du TGP je trouve.
> 
> En mode CCRP, c'est facile, il point sur le STP actif. En mode CCIP, il pointe sur le pipper. Je ne sais plus comment j'ai fait avec le Mav, pour qu'une fois passé en mode "PRE" pour l'asservir au TGP, le TGP se focalise sur le STP (A un moment j'appuyais sur tous les boutons possible pour voir ^^).


Suffit de cycler sur le bon steerpoint via l'ICP. Faut peut-être cage le TGP d'abord (tms aft short).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah je testerai, merci.

Parceque même en ccip, ça serait pratique de fixer le TGP sur une cible pour la trouver plus facilement via le HUD. Sinon c'est un peu au bonheur la chance...

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Bon merci pour cette mission Nico, et la partie !!!
> 
> C'était top, malgré le méchant bug au redécollage avec le HUD, le HSD & co qui étaient à la ramasse.
> 
> Lolo, c'était bon quand t'as respawn du coup ?


Merci Nico pour la mission.
Je l'ai trouvé très bien.
J'ai pu apprendre à manier le TGP avec les AGM-65F sur F18. C'est trop facile par rapport à AGM-65F tout seul.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Suffit de cycler sur le bon steerpoint via l'ICP. Faut peut-être cage le TGP d'abord (tms aft short).


Je crois justement que c'est même pas nécessaire, quand tu as le TGP ouvert d'un côté et le Mav de l'autre dans le bon mode à chaque fois que tu bouges un poil le TGP tu as une maj de la position du Mav sur l'autre écran. Par contre pour avoir une accroche il faut passer le Mav en SOI et faire un TMS up short.

Le TGP du F16 est top à partir du moment où tu as des WP sur tes cibles ou à proximité sinon c'est plus compliqué (je ne sais pas si ce sont les limitations réelles du TGP du F16 ou juste le manque de features).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

De ce que j'ai lu, ça l'air conforme au vrai.

Par contre, on peut ajouter des STP avec les coordonnées. Pas testé encore, mais possible.

Sinon, astuce pour le tgp en ccip. On reste en ccrp le temps de s'aligner sur la cible, puis bascule en ccip avant d'attaquer, via je saipukelbouton sur le hotas.

----------


## Loloborgo

> (A un moment j'appuyais sur tous les boutons possible pour voir ^^).


Hey je t'interdis de me voler ma technique, c'est moi qui l'a inventé  :^_^: 

Et j'imagine sans peine que vous maîtrisez les modules mieux que moi, mais il me semblait que seul l'A-10C sur DCS gère les appuies "long" et "short" du HOTAS pour obtenir une action dans le cockpit, j'avais jamais remarqué que le Viper le fait aussi  ::blink::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je découvre aussi  ::XD::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

L'ajout de steerpoint est hyper facile au F16 en plus, il suffit de sélectionner un WP "vide" dans le DED et y rentrer les coordonnées (en rentrant avant 2 ou 8 pour N / S et 4 ou 6 pour W / E). Si on a déjà fait ça sur Mirage ou A10 c'est encore plus simple ici. Comme d'hab il faut des coordonnées décimales par contre.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Nico, y a moyen que tu mettes à dispo à kelke part la mission de Mardi soir ? Meerrcccii !!

----------


## Empnicolas

> Nico, y a moyen que tu mettes à dispo à kelke part la mission de Mardi soir ? Meerrcccii !!


https://www.dropbox.com/s/4u1gfbjzne...C%202.miz?dl=0
Sinon la mission est sur le TS.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci m'sieur !

----------


## Qiou87

Découvertes du soir: attaquer un SA-10 au HARM en Viper, ça se fait. Mais ça se fait sans HARM, en fait, car la batterie abat les missiles. J'ai fait une arrivée à Mach 1.1 à 100-200ft, je tire sur le manche à 30sec du steerpoint marquant la batterie pour monter à 4000ft, je largue une salve de 4 CBU-97 en CCRP et je replonge. J'ai réussi à mon 2e essai et ça a massacré toute la batterie, mais le timing est pas simple. J'ai pas trouvé plus efficace même si c'est hyper risqué. Dans ma partie de Libération la Syrie (je joue l'Israël) a beaucoup de SAMs, je dois ruser avec ce style de tactiques pour les dégager...

Si vous avez d'autres tactiques, ça m'intéresse!

----------


## war-p

Les sa10 on une altitude minimale assez importante, effectivement l'attaque au ras du sol marche bien, par contre, normalement ils ont de la protection rapprochée, au cas où (ou pas)

----------


## Qiou87

> Les sa10 on une altitude minimale assez importante, effectivement l'attaque au ras du sol marche bien, par contre, normalement ils ont de la protection rapprochée, au cas où (ou pas)


La y’a de la Shilka mais quand tu arrives à très haute vitesse ils ont pas le temps de t’aligner. La première tentative j’ai pris un missile au moment de larguer et mes bombes ont tapé trop long. La seconde c’était mieux centré la salve de bombes et j’ai évité trois missiles, en changeant le programme de contremesures c’était plus efficace. Mais ouais à part ça je sais pas comment les attaquer, ou alors saturer de HARM mais en solo...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Et en ccrp radada avec un chargement complet de MK82 freinées ?

----------


## Qiou87

Le souci c'est que la batterie "standard" du jeu SA-10 (S-300) c'est 2x SR, 1x TR, 3 ou 4 xLN, et autour pas mal de Shilka répartis en cercle un peu espacé, si tu fais une passe à la Mk-82 tu vas taper une ligne globalement. Si tu veux taper tout ça il te faut un truc un minimum guidé. L'avantage des CBU-97 par rapport à une Mk-82 est évident ici, le seul souci c'est qu'il faut monter car elles éclatent à 1500 pieds. A tester mais je pense quand même que c'est plus efficace. Faut que je continue à m'entraîner sur cette technique. Là j'étais handicapé car la mission était de nuit, mais globalement faire une pénétration en territoire ennemi à haute vitesse/ basse altitude c'est quand même vachement plus kiffant que de se traîner à 30,000 pieds en regardant son TPOD.  ::P:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Et en réglant la détonation plus basse ? Je sais pas trop quelle est la limite basse.

Sinon, le A-10c II avec les mav laser et les roquettes laser.... pouille pouille pouille.... ça envoie du bois !!

Avec 7 roquettes, 2 AGM 65L (pour défoncer les AAA) et quelques GBU (pour les chars), j'ai nettoyé tout le WP 1 de la mission de Nico.

----------


## noryac

Hello, je serais dispo mardi soir pour jouer mais je n'ai que la carte du caucase. Vous jouez encore dessus ?

Je suis en f-18 avec encore quelques lacunes mais je sais quasi tout faire en solo. 


Je paufine une mission à 2 joueurs. Où vous me conseillez de la partager ?

----------


## Flappie

> Hello, je serais dispo mardi soir pour jouer mais je n'ai que la carte du caucase. Vous jouez encore dessus ?


Salut noryac, un certain nombre d'entre nous ont acheté la fabuleuse map Syrie, donc on va certainement voler moins souvent au-dessus du Caucase, mais ça dépendra surtout des créateurs de missions. Alors les canards pour ce mardi, qu'est ce qui vos botte ? Personnellement, la carte Caucase ne me dérange pas tant que la mission est bonne.




> Je paufine une mission à 2 joueurs. Où vous me conseillez de la partager ?


Tu peux l'uploader ici : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.com/fr/files/

----------


## Qiou87

Je serai là et je vais rester en F-16 ce mardi, j'ai volé que sur ça cette semaine. Bientôt je repasse en Hornet car j'ai 2 campagnes DLC à faire avec.

Côté mission je suis ouvert, déjà parce que j'en crée pas donc je suis reconnaissant à ceux qui le font.  ::lol::  En plus je vole toute la semaine en Syrie (merci DCS Libération) donc un soir sur le Caucase ne me gêne pas. Mais bon, soyons sérieux, acheter la carte Syrie si on peut se le permettre est un must. Elle enterre facilement les autres. A chaque fois que je décolle le soir de Ramat David, avec les villes détaillées et éclairées sur les collines autour, je prends ma petite claque visuelle.  :Emo:

----------


## noryac

Merci pour le lien !

L'éditeur de missions est vraiment bien fichu, après je connais pas trop les attentes de la communauté, je pense ne rien optimiser et ne faire pas grand chose de réaliste mais par contre c'est fun c'est pas trop facile et ça demande de la coopération.

Edit : La Syrie je vais l'acheter mais j'attend les soldes  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

> après je connais pas trop les attentes de la communauté, je pense ne rien optimiser et ne faire pas grand chose de réaliste mais par contre c'est fun c'est pas trop facile et ça demande de la coopération.


Les attentes de la communauté DCS ont diverses et variées : tu as des fanas du réalisme qui s'empêchent de respawner et qui se gueulent dessus, mais aussi des gens qui jouent "arcade" pour se détendre.

Les attentes des canards jouant à DCS sont simples : on maintient un entre-deux fun / réalisme qui tire quand même clairement + sur le fun. Quant au niveau de difficulté, tant qu'on est bien briefés (objectif + position et type des des gros SAM enemis), on s'en sort, à condition de pourvoir respawner !  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Edit : La Syrie je vais l'acheter mais j'attend les soldes


A priori les soldes d'octobre (en général y'en a fin octobre) n'auront ni l'A-10C II ni la Syrie en promo. Trop récent. Y'avait un bonus de précommande, désormais le prix est réduit car early access. Mais je doute très très fort de voir une réduction supplémentaire dessus pendant les soldes.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Salut noryac, un certain nombre d'entre nous ont acheté la fabuleuse map Syrie, donc on va certainement voler moins souvent au-dessus du Caucase, mais ça dépendra surtout des créateurs de missions. Alors les canards pour ce mardi, qu'est ce qui vos botte ? Personnellement, la carte Caucase ne me dérange pas tant que la mission est bonne.
> 
> 
> Tu peux l'uploader ici : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.com/fr/files/


Hello les canards.
Perso je suis dispo pour voler sur Caucase sans soucis.
Tant que j'ai un TGP sur mon F18 :-)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pas de sushi pour le Caucase non plus, je prendrai la A-10c II par contre, je le reprend en main pour avancer sur mes campagnes en cours  ::): 

Mais si pas de A-10c dispo, en F-16c caybien aussi.

----------


## TuxFr78

Présent demain : soit en F18 si Setzer est dispo sinon A-10C II

----------


## Sigps220

> Découvertes du soir: attaquer un SA-10 au HARM en Viper, ça se fait. Mais ça se fait sans HARM, en fait, car la batterie abat les missiles. J'ai fait une arrivée à Mach 1.1 à 100-200ft, je tire sur le manche à 30sec du steerpoint marquant la batterie pour monter à 4000ft, je largue une salve de 4 CBU-97 en CCRP et je replonge. J'ai réussi à mon 2e essai et ça a massacré toute la batterie, mais le timing est pas simple. J'ai pas trouvé plus efficace même si c'est hyper risqué. Dans ma partie de Libération la Syrie (je joue l'Israël) a beaucoup de SAMs, je dois ruser avec ce style de tactiques pour les dégager...
> 
> Si vous avez d'autres tactiques, ça m'intéresse!


Attaquer en vol à basse altitude un SA10 avec des bombes cluster c'est couillu ! Le HARM ne fonctionne pas sur un tir à basse altitude ? 

La difficulté c'est que tu es tout seul, ce type de menace se traite à plusieurs avec un assaut saturant (des JSOW, des HARM mais de plusieurs avions). 

Ta méthode ressemble à celle de l'Armée l'Air dans le conflit entre la Libye et le Tchad, mais c'était des SA-6 qui étaient visés et l'idée était de frapper avec des bombes et des roquettes. Finalement la frappe s'est faite avec des missiles anti-radiation Martel (c'était pas des HARM mais l'équivalent français de l'époque). D'ailleurs on en parlait il y a quelques jours mais c'était des Jaguar qui ont opéré ce qui est rare pour des missions SEAD/DEAD où ce sont habituellement des avions biplaces.

----------


## Qiou87

> Attaquer en vol à basse altitude un SA10 avec des bombes cluster c'est couillu ! Le HARM ne fonctionne pas sur un tir à basse altitude ?


Je t'avoue que j'avais pas d'autres idées.  ::unsure::  J'ai tenté à deux reprises. En Viper t'as que 2 HARM, j'ai pris 2 CBU-97 en backup vu que j'avais pas besoin de réservoirs. Première fois depuis Angels 25, la seconde Angels 10. J'ai pas tenté plus bas car j'avais peur de la portée des HARM (plus l'air est dense moins ils vont loin). A chaque fois mes HARM se sont fait taper, alors j'ai plongé au raz du sol (le SA-10 me tirait dessus déjà), réglé la salve de 2 bombes en CCRP, foncé à puissance militaire. Le premier site j'ai vraiment tout tapé, le second (lors d'une deuxième sortie) j'ai tapé qu'une partie du site (mes bombes sont tombées un peu longue, le système de contrôle de tir galère à ajuster le tir en CCRP quand tu montes d'un coup à 10sec du largage) mais les deux SR étaient morts. Apparemment un S-300 avec juste un lanceur et un TR ne peut pas te tirer. Mais ça reste dangereux car il reste un machin qui tire du Fox-2 à courte portée en plus des Shilkas, j'ai pris une frayeur hier - faut que je repasse dessus en haute altitude ce soir à la CBU pour finir tout ça.

Ma campagne Libération (Golan, Israël 2005 contre Syrie 2005 il me semble) est intéressante car tu es limité dans les avions qui opèrent avec toi (en sélectionnant un seul pays plutôt que tous les avions "BLUFOR" par ex). Déjà faut arriver à lancer tout le monde depuis Ramat David, au début y'a beaucoup de CAP, mais la Syrie a 3x SA-10 et 6 ou 7 SA-6/8/11 en complément. En clair tu es limité à un espace aérien super limité au départ et les IA ont beaucoup de mal à éliminer des sites SAM comme les SA-10. Donc j'ai dû me faire violence et y aller, sans ailier IA car il se ferait éclater sans servir à rien (les avions alliés étant limités en nombre dans une campagne).

Justement je m'inspire un peu de la doctrine française d'accepter un peu de pertes quand ça consiste à éliminer une cible stratégique. Je retrouve justement régulièrement des commentaires admiratifs sur l'intervention de Rafale en Libye quand ils n'ont pas attendu de neutraliser les défenses AA pour y aller, ce que les USA n'accepteraient jamais. Du coup une mission SEAD où tu es pas sûr de rentrer, c'est assez taré, mais j'ai pas trouvé de manière "sûre" de taper un SA-10 avec les avions IA. Sur une mission auto-générée tu peux pas synchroniser facilement une attaque de saturation.

----------


## Genchou

> Je t'avoue que j'avais pas d'autres idées.  J'ai tenté à deux reprises. En Viper t'as que 2 HARM, j'ai pris 2 CBU-97 en backup vu que j'avais pas besoin de réservoirs. Première fois depuis Angels 25, la seconde Angels 10. J'ai pas tenté plus bas car j'avais peur de la portée des HARM (plus l'air est dense moins ils vont loin). A chaque fois mes HARM se sont fait taper, alors j'ai plongé au raz du sol (le SA-10 me tirait dessus déjà), réglé la salve de 2 bombes en CCRP, foncé à puissance militaire. Le premier site j'ai vraiment tout tapé, le second (lors d'une deuxième sortie) j'ai tapé qu'une partie du site (mes bombes sont tombées un peu longue, le système de contrôle de tir galère à ajuster le tir en CCRP quand tu montes d'un coup à 10sec du largage) mais les deux SR étaient morts. Apparemment un S-300 avec juste un lanceur et un TR ne peut pas te tirer. Mais ça reste dangereux car il reste un machin qui tire du Fox-2 à courte portée en plus des Shilkas, j'ai pris une frayeur hier - faut que je repasse dessus en haute altitude ce soir à la CBU pour finir tout ça.
> 
> Ma campagne Libération (Golan, Israël 2005 contre Syrie 2005 il me semble) est intéressante car tu es limité dans les avions qui opèrent avec toi (en sélectionnant un seul pays plutôt que tous les avions "BLUFOR" par ex). Déjà faut arriver à lancer tout le monde depuis Ramat David, au début y'a beaucoup de CAP, mais la Syrie a 3x SA-10 et 6 ou 7 SA-6/8/11 en complément. En clair tu es limité à un espace aérien super limité au départ et les IA ont beaucoup de mal à éliminer des sites SAM comme les SA-10. Donc j'ai dû me faire violence et y aller, sans ailier IA car il se ferait éclater sans servir à rien (les avions alliés étant limités en nombre dans une campagne).
> 
> Justement je m'inspire un peu de la doctrine française d'accepter un peu de pertes quand ça consiste à éliminer une cible stratégique. Je retrouve justement régulièrement des commentaires admiratifs sur l'intervention de Rafale en Libye quand ils n'ont pas attendu de neutraliser les défenses AA pour y aller, ce que les USA n'accepteraient jamais. Du coup une mission SEAD où tu es pas sûr de rentrer, c'est assez taré, mais j'ai pas trouvé de manière "sûre" de taper un SA-10 avec les avions IA. Sur une mission auto-générée tu peux pas synchroniser facilement une attaque de saturation.


Avec la prochaine release de Liberation ce sera un peu plus simple de coordonner l'IA, on pourra grouper les vols par packages et définir des TOT. Pour le moment ya moyen de saturer un site SAM en envoyant plusieurs vols SEAD simultanés sur le même point, mais l'IA est teubé donc tu te tapes des belles pertes.

Une des dernières missions que j'ai faite sur Liberation était justement de cette veine : j'ai mis quelque chose comme 8 vols (plus le mien) en SEAD & Strike sur un site SA10 qui découpait la plupart de nos effectifs depuis plusieurs tours et résistait à toutes mes sorties SEAD. Hé ben là qu'est-ce qu'il a pris, c'était d'ailleurs assez marrant de voir au TGP le site se prendre des bombes et HARM à une telle fréquence, pendant plusieurs minutes ça arrêtait pas de péter.

----------


## Qiou87

> Une des dernières missions que j'ai faite sur Liberation était justement de cette veine : j'ai mis quelque chose comme 8 vols (plus le mien) en SEAD & Strike sur un site SA10 qui découpait la plupart de nos effectifs depuis plusieurs tours et résistait à toutes mes sorties SEAD. Hé ben là qu'est-ce qu'il a pris, c'était d'ailleurs assez marrant de voir au TGP le site se prendre des bombes et HARM à une telle fréquence, pendant plusieurs minutes ça arrêtait pas de péter.


Ah ah ouais ça a l'air marrant. Je sais pas comment t'as fait pour avoir 8 vols dispos en plus du tiens si tes effectifs se faisaient découper, je suis souvent sévèrement limité par le budget dans Libération et j'ai à peine de quoi remplacer les effectifs. Là au tour 8 et malgré un bon taux de réussite par rapport aux avions ennemis, j'ai que 4 F15C, 4 F15E et 8 F16C en stock.  ::unsure::  Mon problème c'est que y'a 2 sites à 10km d'écart, donc tu peux difficilement lancer toutes ces IA sans prendre de violentes pertes. Et faut retoucher pas mal la mission en terme de WP avant de la lancer, quand tu fais une mission SEAD mais que le WP "Ingress" des IA les emmènent en plein au dessus d'un SA-6, ça se passe pas comme prévu.  :Facepalm: 

D'ailleurs un soir faudrait qu'on se fasse une mission de saturation comme ça genre "couler le Kuznetsov". Ou même rien qu'un croiseur... entre canards on arrivera peut-être mieux à se synchro que des IA. Peut-être.  ::lol::

----------


## Sigps220

Ah mais la solution ça ne serait pas de traiter d'abord le SA-6 en premier. Tu traites d'abord les menaces les moins dangeureuses mais les plus bloquante et ensuite tu traites la menace la plus génante. 

Je suppose que tu Libération tu n'as pas la possibilité d'utiliser des tirs de missiles Sol-Sol (Tomahawk ou autres)

Edit : Et en utilisant le SLAM via un profil de vol à faible altitude ?

----------


## Flappie

Moi je verrais bien un raid de Viggen radada sur les "petits" SAM (SA-6/SA-8...) avant l'attaque du SA-10. Ca me rappelle que je souhaite depuis longtemps faire une mission d'attaque d'une base super sécurisée. La map Syrie s'y prête bien.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je suppose que tu Libération tu n'as pas la possibilité d'utiliser des tirs de missiles Sol-Sol (Tomahawk ou autres)
> 
> Edit : Et en utilisant le SLAM via un profil de vol à faible altitude ?


Non, pas de Tomahawk ou autre. Quand y'a des navires (il n'y en a pas dans cette campagne-ci), ils ne font que tirer les avions qui s'approchent.

Pas de SLAM dans ma campagne car il n'y a pas de Hornet côté Israël. Je suis limité au F16, F4E, F15C et F15E, en plus du AH-1W et AH-64 que je ne spawne pas encore car ils se font tirer comme des lapins tant qu'il y a autant de SAMs. C'est tout le sel de ces scénarios avec un seul pays de chaque côté: je suis obligé de composer avec les capacités disponibles. Et alors autant j'étais content de voir le HARM arriver sur le Viper et je trouve l'implémentation intéressante à utiliser (et facile quand on a compris le truc), autant je suis pour l'instant déçu de voir mes missiles se faire éclater sans relâche.  ::lol:: 

D'ailleurs dans Libération j'ai remarqué que les troupes au sol n'attaquent pas les sites SAM même quand elles passent à côté. Mes troupes ont bien progressé mais refusent de faire le ménage (elles n'engagent que les troupes ennemis "du front" et les défenses de la base), du coup mes avions n'arrivent pas à rester sur zone (y'a encore un SA-10, SA-11 et 2 SA-6 actifs autour de la ligne de front).

----------


## Sigps220

Arf dommage, car le SLAM peut être lancé à partir d'un F15E. D'ailleurs c'est une arme "courante" dans l'arsenal Israélienne, les Viper (et F15) Israéliens sont équipés d'armes équivalentes. Du coup ça te génère des difficultés pour traiter ces cibles qui n'existent pas en "vrais".

----------


## Genchou

Dans DCS le SLAM se fait blaster aussi vite que les HARMs quand il est utilisé contre un site SAM, idem avec les Mavericks. Tout ce qui est flaggé comme "missile" en fait. Les seules armes qui passent bien ce sont les bombes et le Walleye. Le reste se fait détruire avant d'arriver sur cible, donc faut spammer comme un veau.




> D'ailleurs dans Libération j'ai remarqué que les troupes au sol n'attaquent pas les sites SAM même quand elles passent à côté. Mes troupes ont bien progressé mais refusent de faire le ménage (elles n'engagent que les troupes ennemis "du front" et les défenses de la base), du coup mes avions n'arrivent pas à rester sur zone (y'a encore un SA-10, SA-11 et 2 SA-6 actifs autour de la ligne de front).


Ca doit être l'IA qui est configurée pour attaquer spécifiquement les groupes de la ligne de front et rien d'autre. J'imagine que c'est configuré de la sorte parce que ça n'allait pas autrement.

----------


## Flappie

> Dans DCS le SLAM se fait blaster aussi vite que les HARMs quand il est utilisé contre un site SAM, idem avec les Mavericks. Tout ce qui est flaggé comme "missile" en fait. Les seules armes qui passent bien ce sont les bombes et le Walleye. Le reste se fait détruire avant d'arriver sur cible, donc faut spammer comme un veau.


Ou bien utiliser des leurres comme le TALD du Tomcat, avant de bombarder.

----------


## Ranger 28

Coucou.
Un p'tit F-16 pour bibi demain soir s'you plé !
Peu importe la carte tant qu'il y a des trucs qui volent (même des oiseaux, je ferais avec).

Ce soir vais bosser les agm 88, et peut être les mavericks si j'ai le courage.

----------


## Flappie

Aaaaah, _Ranger : le retour_ !  ::):  

DCS 20 octobre 2020 (stable *et* openbeta)

*F/A-18C*
noryac
David et son TGP
Tux
Setzer

*F-16C*
Qiou
Ranger
Ivan

*A-10C II*
MirabelleBenou (sinon F-16C)
papagueff (sinon F/A-18C)

*AJS37*
Flappie (sinon AV-8B )

_Joker_
Empnicolas

----------


## Qiou87

Oh la vache, Ranger! Content de te revoir. Et en plus on va voler en Viper ensemble.  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

Pfiouuuuu... C'est la misère les effectifs !  ::cry:: 
Y'a même plus de pointus ?  :WTF: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oh la vache, Ranger! Content de te revoir. Et en plus on va voler en Viper ensemble.


Yep ! Ca va faire du bien de vous retrouver!

----------


## Flappie

> Pfiouuuuu... C'est la misère les effectifs !


Ça devrait s'étoffer d'ici demain soir. Je commence une nouvelle mission. Elle devrait être prête pour demain.

----------


## Setzer

Du coup je viens aussi demain sur F/A 18 mais c'est plus pour de l'apprentissage avec Tux car je ne suis pas DU TOUT opérationnel ^^'

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour lui ! 2 moitiés de Hornet ça en fera un.  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Si j'arrive à démarrer sans foutre le feu au piège  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Et bien étant en vacances et les deux versions étant merge pour une fois je pourrai être là si c'est en Caucase, je serai en F16 ; CAP, CAS ou SEAD selon les besoin  ::): 

 Comme d'hab par contre je pars pas très tard et risque de vous lâcher en route si ça peine à démarrer (autour de 23h).

----------


## Empnicolas

Présent demain en ce que vous voudrez.

----------


## Flappie

Déjà 10 joueurs. Ça sent la rentrée (enfin !). Ou le couvre-feu.

La mission de demain sera le miroir de Chicken Valley : nous défenderons le nord contre le sud. Il n'y aura donc aucun appareil embarqué. Beaucoup de CAS avec du JTAC CTLD, et beaucoup de chasse aussi.

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff présent demain soir en A10c2 ou KA 50 ou F18 en sead ou, ben je sais plus.   ::happy2::

----------


## Bopnc

> D'ailleurs un soir faudrait qu'on se fasse une mission de saturation comme ça genre "couler le Kuznetsov". Ou même rien qu'un croiseur... entre canards on arrivera peut-être mieux à se synchro que des IA. Peut-être.


On a testé les attaques navales sur notre dernière partie de Libération avec des copains. Les Molniya sont pénibles à parfois intercepter des salves de 3 ou 4 harpoons.

Du coup, sur la dernière passe, on s'est un peu agacés et on s'est synchronisés.  :^_^: 



Le bateau n'a même pas tenté l'interception, on a supposé que les mecs étaient déjà en train de courir vers les chaloupes.  ::P:

----------


## Loloborgo

*DCS 20 octobre 2020* (stable et openbeta)

*F/A-18C*
noryac
David et son TGP
Tux
Setzer

*F-16C*
Qiou
Ranger
Ivan
Lolo

*A-10C II*
MirabelleBenou (sinon F-16C)
papagueff (sinon F/A-18C)

*AJS37*
Flappie (sinon AV-8B )

*Joker*
Empnicolas



PS: la carte m'importe peu, je suis le mouvement!  ::lol::

----------


## war-p

> On a testé les attaques navales sur notre dernière partie de Libération avec des copains. Les Molniya sont pénibles à parfois intercepter des salves de 3 ou 4 harpoons.
> 
> Du coup, sur la dernière passe, on s'est un peu agacés et on s'est synchronisés. 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/vJ8SpzN/frappe-synchro-Harpoon.png
> 
> Le bateau n'a même pas tenté l'interception, on a supposé que les mecs étaient déjà en train de courir vers les chaloupes.


C'est la technique. Après il faut savoir que les harpoon sont carrément dépassé face à la plupart des navires russes du jeu  :;):  (oui, c'est de la daubasse les harpoon de cette génération  ::P: )

----------


## Flappie

> Le bateau n'a même pas tenté l'interception, on a supposé que les mecs étaient déjà en train de courir vers les chaloupes.


Jolie synchro !

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est la technique. Après il faut savoir que les harpoon sont carrément dépassé face à la plupart des navires russes du jeu  (oui, c'est de la daubasse les harpoon de cette génération )


Y'a aussi actuellement le problème de "la barre de vie". Un bateau peut très bien avoir 2% de vie et tout va bien (à l'inverse des chars et blindés qui, passés un certain niveau de dégâts, finissent par exploser). Normalement un missile bien placé qui taperait une réserve de munitions ou autre peut causer une réaction en chaîne. Ou même faire couler un navire sans qu'il ne soit physiquement détruit dans son intégralité.

Mais donc les HARM et SLAM c'est de la daubasse contre les SAMs, les Harpoon c'est de la daubasse contre les navires... On a des armements efficaces contre leurs cibles dans ce jeu?  ::ninja::  Ah oui, les AIM-120C...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## war-p

> Y'a aussi actuellement le problème de "la barre de vie". Un bateau peut très bien avoir 2% de vie et tout va bien (à l'inverse des chars et blindés qui, passés un certain niveau de dégâts, finissent par exploser). Normalement un missile bien placé qui taperait une réserve de munitions ou autre peut causer une réaction en chaîne. Ou même faire couler un navire sans qu'il ne soit physiquement détruit dans son intégralité.
> 
> Mais donc les HARM et SLAM c'est de la daubasse contre les SAMs, les Harpoon c'est de la daubasse contre les navires... On a des armements efficaces contre leurs cibles dans ce jeu?  Ah oui, les AIM-120C...


Oui, j'avais oublié l'histoire de la barre de vie... Mais bon, le harpoon n'est pas équipé pour percer les blindages modernes, et pour couler un bateau de guerre en un coup, soit faut avoir beaucoup de chance, soit avoir de l'armement plus performant (cf Malouines). Sur les navires de guerre, les coques sont blindées et les navires sont conçus pour pour pouvoir subir des perçages de coques et continuer à naviguer.
Après aucune arme n'est magique, le plus important c'est la tactique.  :;):

----------


## Bopnc

> Y'a aussi actuellement le problème de "la barre de vie". Un bateau peut très bien avoir 2% de vie et tout va bien (à l'inverse des chars et blindés qui, passés un certain niveau de dégâts, finissent par exploser). Normalement un missile bien placé qui taperait une réserve de munitions ou autre peut causer une réaction en chaîne. Ou même faire couler un navire sans qu'il ne soit physiquement détruit dans son intégralité.


Je confirme que le système de barre de vie est un peu triste. Sur notre première tentative comme on n'avait pas réalisé qu'ils étaient lourdement défendu à courte portée j'y suis allé à là Mk84. Je me suis fait découper (  ::P:  ), mais je l'ai collée en plein pont avec une détonation Tail (je crois). J'espérais qu'avec ce genre de projectile, le navire serait au minimum hors de combat. Mais non.
Après, c'est aggravé par le système de Libération qui ne comptabilise que les objets détruits. Les engins endommagés ne peuvent pas être achevés à la mission suivante, ils reviennent comme neuf. 




> Mais donc les HARM et SLAM c'est de la daubasse contre les SAMs, les Harpoon c'est de la daubasse contre les navires... On a des armements efficaces contre leurs cibles dans ce jeu?  Ah oui, les AIM-120C...


Je pense que coté Harpoon c'est assez correct. Sur Command - Modern Operation j'avais également été très étonné de la performance des Harpoon. J'avais envoyé quatre SEM du Charles de Gaulle en tirer une salve sur deux navires anglais, et tous avaient été interceptés par les cibles. Il faut vraiment saturer pour que ça passe.


@War-p : Il existe des Harpoon plus modernes IRL ? Ou ça a été remplacé par un autre missile ?

----------


## Sigps220

> Oui, j'avais oublié l'histoire de la barre de vie... Mais bon, le harpoon n'est pas équipé pour percer les blindages modernes, et pour couler un bateau de guerre en un coup, soit faut avoir beaucoup de chance, soit avoir de l'armement plus performant (cf Malouines). Sur les navires de guerre, les coques sont blindées et les navires sont conçus pour pour pouvoir subir des perçages de coques et continuer à naviguer.
> Après aucune arme n'est magique, le plus important c'est la tactique.


Pour moi c'est plutôt lié au fait que DCS ne gère pas la mise hors combat. Dans la réalité couler un navire de guerre c'est très difficile, par contre tu peux lui causer suffisamment de dommage pour le mettre hors de combat pour une durée plus ou moins longue.

----------


## war-p

> Je confirme que le système de barre de vie est un peu triste. Sur notre première tentative comme on n'avait pas réalisé qu'ils étaient lourdement défendu à courte portée j'y suis allé à là Mk84. Je me suis fait découper (  ), mais je l'ai collée en plein pont avec une détonation Tail (je crois). J'espérais qu'avec ce genre de projectile, le navire serait au minimum hors de combat. Mais non.
> Après, c'est aggravé par le système de Libération qui ne comptabilise que les objets détruits. Les engins endommagés ne peuvent pas être achevés à la mission suivante, ils reviennent comme neuf. 
> 
> 
> 
> Je pense que coté Harpoon c'est assez correct. Sur Command - Modern Operation j'avais également été très étonné de la performance des Harpoon. J'avais envoyé quatre SEM du Charles de Gaulle en tirer une salve sur deux navires anglais, et tous avaient été interceptés par les cibles. Il faut vraiment saturer pour que ça passe.
> 
> 
> @War-p : Il existe des Harpoon plus modernes IRL ? Ou ça a été remplacé par un autre missile ?


Oui l'exocet  ::ninja::  
D'après Wikipedia, c'est le block 2 le plus évolué. Je sais pas quelle version on a en jeu, mais ça ressemble bien au block 1, mais il semble bien plus ancien que la version du f18 que l'on a. Bref, mystère et boule de gomme.
Mais c'est clairement une arme de saturation.
Et oui, il faudrait gérer la mise hors de combat, c'est con parce que c'est déjà géré pour tout ce qui est radar au sol.

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour moi c'est plutôt lié au fait que DCS ne gère pas la mise hors combat. Dans la réalité couler un navire de guerre c'est très difficile, par contre tu peux lui causer suffisamment de dommage pour le mettre hors de combat pour une durée plus ou moins longue.


Effectivement, et je crois que c'est réclamé. Déjà, si tu peux endommager le radar du navire, ou ses lance-missiles, etc. c'est pas mal.




> Je confirme que le système de barre de vie est un peu triste. Sur notre première tentative comme on n'avait pas réalisé qu'ils étaient lourdement défendu à courte portée j'y suis allé à là Mk84. Je me suis fait découper (  ), mais je l'ai collée en plein pont avec une détonation Tail (je crois). J'espérais qu'avec ce genre de projectile, le navire serait au minimum hors de combat. Mais non.
> Après, c'est aggravé par le système de Libération qui ne comptabilise que les objets détruits. Les engins endommagés ne peuvent pas être achevés à la mission suivante, ils reviennent comme neuf.


J'ai d'excellents souvenirs dans Libération contre des navires (Molniya je crois) que j'ai tapé avec 2x GBU-10 chacun larguées depuis un Hornet à haute altitude. En théorie effectivement, le pont est moins blindé que la coque, donc frapper par en haut fait potentiellement beaucoup plus de dégâts. Maintenant si une torpille arrive à pénétrer une coque de navire avant de détonner, et si un zodiac chargé d'explosif arrive à faire un trou béant dans la coque d'un Burke (USS Cole), je comprends pas qu'un missile n'y parvienne pas vu qu'il bénéficie d'une vitesse très supérieure (E=m x v², donc la vitesse est bien plus importante que le poids). L'attaque du USS Cole c'est 1x bateau avec 200-300kg d'explosifs C4 qui explose à vitesse réduite contre la coque (même à fond c'est difficile de dépasser 50km/h dans un petit bateau chargé de 300kg d'explosifs). Un Harpoon c'est 220kg de charge utile lancés à 850km/h. Soyons sérieux, ça doit quand même faire très très mal. Pas couler, non (portes étanches et tout ça), mais hors de combat c'est possible. Le Cole avait dû être remorqué quand même.

Qu'un seul ou même 3-4 missiles soient interceptables par les CWIS et missiles mer-air guidés par un Aegis ou équivalent, je l'entends bien, c'est plus les faibles dégâts à l'impact qui m'embêtent. Mais de devoir ruser et se coordonner pour taper au but, je trouve ça cohérent, et c'est plus fun aussi. Pareil avec mes sites SAM, c'est en rusant pour détruire les SA-10 que je me suis le plus amusé.

Et effectivement, Libération ne compte que la destruction, je sais pas si le jeu permettra que cela évolue. Idem quand un avion n'a pas décollé, même si tes troupes au sol le détruisent, il n'est pas comptabilisé.

----------


## Sigps220

Si je dis pas de bêtise une torpille (lourde) anti-navire est bien plus grosse et donc a plus d'explosif qu'un missile anti-navire. D'autant que la torpille vient taper sous la ligne de flottaison

----------


## Qiou87

> Si je dis pas de bêtise une torpille (lourde) anti-navire est bien plus grosse et donc a plus d'explosif qu'un missile anti-navire. D'autant que la torpille vient taper sous la ligne de flottaison


Un peu oui, mais pas tellement: 290kg la charge utile d'une Mk48 Mod7 américaine par exemple. Et ça va à 55 noeuds (100km/h). L'avantage c'est de taper sous la ligne de flottaison, mais en dehors de ça c'est pas beaucoup plus que le Harpoon, et beaucoup moins d'énergie à l'impact est dégagée pour percer la coque.

----------


## war-p

> Un peu oui, mais pas tellement: 290kg la charge utile d'une Mk48 Mod7 américaine par exemple. Et ça va à 55 noeuds (100km/h). L'avantage c'est de taper sous la ligne de flottaison, mais en dehors de ça c'est pas beaucoup plus que le Harpoon, et beaucoup moins d'énergie à l'impact est dégagée pour percer la coque.


Ça dépend aussi de type de charge (tandem, charge creuse etc...)

----------


## Qiou87

Alors j'ai cherché un peu:



Ca a quand même l'air de faire mal à l'impact, un Harpoon.  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Pour la question de a barre de vie, je fais désormais un script qui désactive l'IA des navires sous un certain seuil de dégâts. C'est plus réaliste ainsi.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Alors j'ai cherché un peu:
> 
> 
> 
> Ca a quand même l'air de faire mal à l'impact, un Harpoon.


J'ai vu récemment une video de Smarter Every Day ou il est au dessus d'un navire decommissionné qui se prend plusieurs impacts de missile.
Les explosions sont impressionnantes mais le navire résiste assez bien jusqu'à la torpille finale qui le coupe en deux.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon finalement sans moi ce soir ! J'ai du boulot jusque pas d'heure. Dizolé !

A la semaine prochaine j'espère.

----------


## Qiou87

> Les explosions sont impressionnantes mais le navire résiste assez bien jusqu'à la torpille finale qui le coupe en deux.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOTYgcdNrXE


Très intéressant, cependant on ne peut pas savoir la taille des charges militaires des missiles utilisés. Sur un exercice comme ça, tu peux utiliser des missiles à charge réduite ou même des missiles d'exercice juste pour vérifier la précision du guidage, le but étant que tout le monde tire sur un seul bateau et si une seule munition défonce le navire, tous les copains n'ont plus rien à tirer. Les explosions des Harpoon sont clairement ridiculement petites par rapport à une charge de 220kg, si tu compares à l'explosion massive de la torpille. Mais bon peu importe, je suis pas expert dans tout ça. Ca me ferait juste plaisir si dans DCS on pouvait désactiver les navires et leurs systèmes petit à petit, plutôt que d'avoir l'impression de taper un boss dans The Division 2 qui continue à se battre avec 1% de vie.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Dans l'idéal il faudrait modéliser les différentes parties du bateau, et on pourrait donc individuellement détruire les tourelles, le radar, la propulsion, etc...

----------


## Flappie

Ca va venir, mais ce sera pas en 2021 vu que l'ordre annoncé pour le modèle de dommages réaliste, c'est :

warbirdsjetsle reste
et que ça vient tout juste pour les warbirds.

----------


## Ranger 28

Si quelqu'un peut me mp les coordonnées du TS svp.
Merci

----------


## Flappie

Je t'envoie ça.

----------


## Setzer

Je veux bien aussi, ainsi que l'heure de départ car je quitte tout juste mon taf et je en pense pas être dispo avant 21h...

----------


## pollux 18

*Du coté d'Il-2 Great Battles*: *Soldes d'Halloween 2020
*


Du 20 Octobre au 03 Novembre: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...-select-items/

Solde allant de -25 à -85%

[glow=red]OFFICIAL IL-2 WEBSTORE[/glow]: https://il2sturmovik.com/store/battle-of-bodenplatte/

[glow=red]IL-2 ON STEAM[/glow]: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...of_Stalingrad/

Séries IL-2 Great Battles: 

BOS – 85% Off
BOM – 75% Off
BOK – 75% Off
BOBP – 50% Off
FC1 – 50% Off


Avions Collectors: 

Yak-9 – 30% Off
Yak-9T – 30% Off
Fw-190 D-9 – 50% Off
P-38 J-15 – 50% Off
U-2VS -75% Off
Ju-52/3M – 75% Off
Bf-109 G-6 – 75% Off
Yak-1B – 75% Off
Spitfire Mk. VB – 75 % Off
LA-5FN – 75% Off
HS-129 B-2 – 75% Off
P-40E-1 – 85% Off
Macchi MC.202 – 85% Off
Fw-190 A-3 – 85% Off
LA-5 Series 8 – 85% Off

Campagne solo scriptée:

Blazing Steppe – 75% Off
Fortress on the Volga – 75% Off
Ten Days of Autumn – 75% Off
Havoc Over the Kuban – 75% Off
Achtung Spitfire! – 75% Off
Hell Hawks Over the Bulge – 30% Off
Ice Ring – 30% Off


Séries IL-2 Dover:

Desert Wings Tobruk – 25% Off
Cliffs of Dover Blitz – 75% Off



All ROF Content – 75% Off



NOTE: Due to an issue with Steam - the P-40E-1 and M.C.202 on Steam will be on sale starting Oct. 21st.

----------


## Flappie

@Setzer: Vous arrivez quand vous pouvez, et on débutera à 21h car Ivan partira  23h.

----------


## pollux 18

Sinon coté news, le JDD N°263 nous apprend que le modèle physiologique de réaction au G va être grandement amélioré 

Voir la news sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=210197

Une explication plutôt bien détaillé des changements apporté au nouveau système de réaction physiologique des pilotes en fonctions des G reçu. 





Vue du cockpit du Hurricaine que l'on attend avec impatience...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> @Setzer: Vous arrivez quand vous pouvez, et on débutera à 21h car Ivan partira  23h.


Vous prenez pas trop la tête pour moi, je ferai tirer un peu plus tard que 23h si nécessaire mais pas trop, et tant pis si c'est pas fini  ::):

----------


## Flappie

La mission est déjà prête, alors ce sera 21h de toute façon. Et y'aura bien du boulot pour 2h30 au moins.

En parlant de ça, voici le plan de bataille :



Le pays subit une invasion par le sud. Deux vallées parallèles ont été envahies par les chars ennemis(flèches noires). Ils progressent rapidement en direction de BESLAN et NALCHIK. Une fine pluie de CAP ennemie est également prévue.

Vous formerez deux groupes : WESTinghouse et EASTwood. Des JTAC aideront chaque groupe CAS, et des AWACS aideront chaque groupe CAP. Messieurs, dames, bon vol !

----------


## TuxFr78

> Si quelqu'un peut me mp les coordonnées du TS svp.
> Merci


Je les veux bien aussi
J'ai plus rien sur TS ...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Super mission, bonne ambiance, c'était sympa. Et comme d'habitude en multi sur une mission inconnue on se rend compte qu'il y a plein de choses qu'on ne sait pas encore bien faire, j'ai encore du boulot pour maîtriser ce petit F16 surtout en A/G sans TGP.

 Il y a un Qiou qui est miraculeusement passé sans dommages pile entre mon AIM9 et un Su25 en fin de mission, ça doit valoir le coup d'oeil en replay  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Merci beaucoup c'était super! Et un merci tout particulier à  Tux qui m'a appris plein de choses et m'a laissé mes 2 premières victoires ^^

----------


## noryac

Un grand merci pour la soirée !! super sympa de voler en groupe.
Et merci pour votre patiente  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Merci à tous, je me suis bien éclaté aussi. Notamment parce que je me sentais invulnérable : forcément, nous l'étions tous.
Et je viens de piger pourquoi : j'ai joué avec la beta, que j'utilise pour tenter de reproduire les bugs remontés par les joueurs chez ED. Et j'avais laissé cochée 'Immortal' non pas dans la mission, mais dans mon jeu. Voilà, voilà...  ::ninja::

----------


## Loloborgo

Super mission, merci Flappie!

Pour ma part 1 appareil abattu et 1 tank écrabouillé, soit 200% de cibles détruites en plus par rapport à la semaine dernière, je progresse!  :^_^: 


@Qiou : J'ai encore eu le bug de la NAV et du HUD qui partent aux fraises après un réarm, j'ai tenté un réalignement de l'INS et un repair, moteur coupé, mais sans résultat, il faut repartir avec un nouveau jet.. 

Tu as eu le même soucis de ton côté ??

----------


## Qiou87

@Ivan: Je crois que j'étais assez nettement plus haut par contre, non?

@Flappie: ce qui explique que lorsque je suis tombé en panne (un dogfight contre un Mig-29 avec 2000 de pétrole dans les montagnes, il a fini par rejoindre son ombre) et que j'ai essayé de me poser dans un village qui avait des BMP et un Strela, tout m'est passé à travers.  ::o: 
Ce qui n'explique cependant pas qui a abattu Papagueff.  ::unsure:: 

Chouette mission en tout cas, merci à toi! Une bonne soirée en CAP pour ma part, 4 abattus et le Mig que j'ai combattu jusqu'à ce qu'il se plante dans la montagne, c'était fun.

@Lolo: j'ai pas rearm hier vu que je me suis éjecté après ma panne et mon atterrissage en montagne. Je n'ai jamais rencontré cette situation ceci dit, la semaine dernière j'ai fait un réarm et ça s'était passé normalement.  ::sad::

----------


## Chaussette

> Dans l'idéal il faudrait modéliser les différentes parties du bateau, et on pourrait donc individuellement détruire les tourelles, le radar, la propulsion, etc...


Ca me fait sourire parce que c'est implémenté dans A10-Attack et A10-Cuba, ça... 
Punaise, 25 ans ...  ::o:

----------


## Sealied

> *Du coté d'Il-2 Great Battles*: *Soldes d'Halloween 2020
> *
> https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/uploa...b7f7be6e36.png
> 
> Du 20 Octobre au 03 Novembre: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...-select-items/
> 
> Solde allant de -25 à -85%
> 
> [glow=red]OFFICIAL IL-2 WEBSTORE[/glow]: https://il2sturmovik.com/store/battle-of-bodenplatte/
> ...


Bonjour tout le monde !

Suite à l'achat d'un Oculus Quest 2, j'ai bien envie d'essayer un sim de combat aérien ! Malheureusement, c'est un peu opaque l'offre autour d'IL-2.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait la patience/gentillesse de m'expliquer ce qui vaut le coup là dedans ?

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Colargol

T'as 2 séries IL2 Battle of et IL2 dover c'est 2 jeux différent et 2 equipe de dev différentes. IL2 dover c'est pour resumer tres vite une equipe de moddeur qui ont passé des heure carrées reparer le premier clif of dover buggué jusqu'au trognon et qui ont fini par etre embaucher par l'éditeur.  Apres vu que c'est la VR qui t'interesse les IL2 dover sont pas (encore )compatibles.

Donc c'est plus les battle of qui t'intresse : 
En fait IL2 battle of c'est 1 jeux avec plusieurs maps (Battle of stalingrad, Battle of bodenplatte ...), ces maps sont en 2 version normal et deluxe. les version deluxe contiennent des avions  premium.
Pour une map donnée tu a un mode multi, une carrière (qui est un sorte de mode avec des missions générée automatiquement), et des scripted campaign. 
Certaines de ces campagnes sont faites par la communauté, certaines sont gratuite si t'as le bon avion, certaines sont payante.
Au final la bonne méthode a mon avis c'est de choisir ton (tes) avions , de prendre la map qui va avec et eventuellement un campagne pour jouer ton avion (c'est vraiment pas obligatoire mais souvent le debut fait un peu office de tuto et l'immersion est meilleure).
Comme on est sur une simu l'apprentissage de l'avion est un poil long donc il est tout a fait viable d'attendre les prochains soldes pour rajouter du contenu

----------


## Flappie

Si c'est juste pour essayer, tu peux télécharger DCS World gratos. Deux avions sont pilotables gratuitement et la carte du Caucase est également offerte.

----------


## Sealied

Merci Colargol et Flappie pour vos réponses !

Concernant DCS World, je me dis que les avions "modernes" doivent être beaucoup plus compliqués à prendre en main pour un débutant, non ?
Et j'étais parti sur la 2ème guerre mondiale car j'ai revu Dunkirk y a pas longtemps, ça m'a titillé le manche  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

L'un des avions offerts est un TF51, version non armée du célèbre P51 Mustang. Y'a aussi des avions WW2 dans DCS World, mais ce n'est ni le point fort du jeu, ni aussi développé qu'un Il-2. Il y a moins d'avions, mais le niveau de simulation va (il me semble) plus loin dans DCS. On est pas mal de canards dessus et en bientôt un an que j'aurai rejoint la troupe, personne a encore suggéré qu'on vole en WW2. Donc si c'est les vieux pistons qui te démangent effectivement tu seras mieux servi sur Il-2.  ::):

----------


## Azmodan

DCS propose un Su25T et un P51 démilitarisé, pour ce qui est du vol tu pourra tester deux époques et ambiances.
Edit : pas assez rapide je suis.  ::P:

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Merci Colargol et Flappie pour vos réponses !
> 
> Concernant DCS World, je me dis que les avions "modernes" doivent être beaucoup plus compliqués à prendre en main pour un débutant, non ?
> Et j'étais parti sur la 2ème guerre mondiale car j'ai revu Dunkirk y a pas longtemps, ça m'a titillé le manche


Perso je les trouve plus intuitifs  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Alors si tu te lance mais que tu n'es pas sur d'aimer, prend le moins cher à savoir le pack battle of stalingrad, ça te permettra de te familiariser avec les vieux coucou et de voir si tu accroches.

Si tu préfère les engins moins vieux ou moins russes, on est pas mal à jouer sur la carte de battle of boddenplatte qui traite plutôt la fin du conflit avec des joujou type Tempest, Me 262 et autre P51-D.

Après c'est vraiment en fonction de tes gouts, notamment pour les avions "collectors" ou perso j'ai pris le FW 190 D9, le spit 5 et le P40.

ne t'enquiquine pas trop avec les campagnes scriptées, y'en a tout un tas de gratos pour jouer solo sur le forum officiel qui couvre à peu près toutes les campagnes.

@frost : moi c'est tout l'inverse, je suis comme dans des charentaises dans un tempest tandis que je fais un malaise vagale quand je vois tous les boutons du F18  :^_^:  (mais je me soigne  :;):  )

----------


## Empnicolas

Mission très sympa hier.
Je vous met la première partie de la mission d'hier:




j'ai un peu regarder pour faire des missions sur la Syrie et et livrée israélienne des F-16 sont vraiment bien. Est-ce que cela posera des problèmes à certains de voler avec des livrées israéliennes ? (MP autorisé, pas de justification nécessaires)

----------


## Ivan Joukov

C'est normal que le HMD ne marche que sur un seul oeil en VR car c'est le cas en réel : c'est une petite vitre que tu abaisses devant l'oeil droit qui fonctionne comme celle du HUD.

----------


## Setzer

Oui j'ai constaté ça hier, ben ça fait mal aux yeux :D

----------


## Qiou87

> @frost : moi c'est tout l'inverse, je suis comme dans des charentaises dans un tempest tandis que je fais un malaise vagale quand je vois tous les boutons du F18  (mais je me soigne  )


En même temps c’est l’avion le plus complexe de DCS avec le Warthog et son ergonomie est perfectible. Mais à faire voler purement ou même shooter quelqu’un au canon, soit les limites des capacités d’un avion WW2, un jet est nettement plus simple. C’est l’emploi de tout l’armement moderne qui complexifie nettement la tâche. Ceci dit pour apprendre à bien piloter, faire ça avec un avion à hélices qui n’a pas de réserve de puissance énorme est formateur aussi. Avec un jet t’as juste besoin d’un peu d’altitude en réserve et de pousser les gaz pour te sortir de n’importe quel faux pas, ou presque (vrille à plat dans un Tomcat qui se dirige vers la mer exclue).

@Flappie: a 1h42 dans la vidéo de Nico c’est moi le malpoli en Viper à Mach1,1 et 150 pieds. Mais on m’entend pas dans la vidéo, il est bien isolé ce cockpit de Hornet!  ::o:

----------


## Setzer

Ah oui c'est sur qu'un jet a pour avantage d'être simple à piloter une fois allumé, hier j'ai fais mon 2ème posé ever sur le F18 et ça s'est passé comme un charme, mais oui par contre intégrer les système et sous systèmes c'est une vraie gageure et puis bordel le manque de contraste de l'AMPCD, en vr c'est l'enfer.

A coté de ça c'est vrai que quand on commence à s’imprégner un peu du truc et que ça marche c'est assez gratifiant (bon après je  suis à peu près sur de ne pas avoir retenu toutes les manips d'hier  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie: a 1h42 dans la vidéo de Nico c’est moi le malpoli en Viper à Mach1,1 et 150 pieds. Mais on m’entend pas dans la vidéo, il est bien isolé ce cockpit de Hornet!


Moi non plus, je ne t'ai pas entendu dans le cockpit du Viggen. J'ai juste tourné la tête au bon moment.  :^_^:

----------


## Qiou87

@Setzer: pour ces raisons j'ai basculé quasi-entièrement sur le F-16. Rien que le HSD (équivalent du SA sur le Hornet) clair et en couleurs, c'est génial. Et le cockpit me paraît plus lisible dans mon casque Rift S, j'ai moins besoin de zoomer. Seules les opérations sur porte-avions me manquent vraiment.

Interview de TruGrit chez C6 à propos du Eurofighter.

J'admire l'approche (ils négocient avec les fabricants de chaque nouvel armement pour avoir une licence et pouvoir avoir les données réelles), mais on décelle aussi le problème majeur d'un avion encore en service: ils sont obligés de se limiter beaucoup dans ce qu'ils proposent. En gros: un Tranche 1 allemand avec uniquement de l'armement air-air dans un premier temps, peut-être pas de Meteor (selon la négo avec MBDA). Du coup en BVR ce sera équivalent à ce qu'on a déjà (sauf si Meteor arrive, là ça va faire mal), avec sûrement des écrans plus grands quand même ; et probablement l'avantage en BFM par contre du fait du rapport poids/poussée excellent et des plans canard. Donc un futur king de l'arène PVP en multi, sans doute, mais pour nos missions multirôles en PvE je suis plus dubitatif. Rien qu'hier soir j'étais content de switcher un peu en A/G pour changer un peu quand y'avait pas de bandits.

----------


## Sealied

Y a plus qu’à se lancer ! Je vais commencer par DCS qui est gratuit alors ! 
Et c’est vrai que les avions modernes ont peut être plus de systèmes d’aides et d’assistance que leurs vénérables aïeuls au final ! On conduit plus facilement une Tesla qu’une Ford T je suppose  ::ninja:: 

Merci à tous pour vos réponses précises et détaillées

----------


## Ranger 28

Bon, ben moi hier soir ça à été "server timed out" trois fois. Impossible ne serai-ce que d'arriver sur zone. Du coup j'ai laissé tomber et me suis collé en awacs avec Qiou Ivan et Papagueff.
Maintenant que je suis à nouveau en état de voler, c'est ma connexion qui passe en soins intensifs... 
Pas de bol.

----------


## Qiou87

> Y a plus qu’à se lancer ! Je vais commencer par DCS qui est gratuit alors !


Attention quand même, DCS est le jeu gratuit le plus cher du monde.  ::ninja:: 

Disons que tu peux bien t'amuser avec les avions de base et on vole même encore régulièrement sur la carte Caucase. Mais ensuite les modules et cartes supplémentaires sont pas donnés (mais souvent en solde à -50% donc ne jamais acheter plein pot).

@Ranger: j'espère que t'arriveras à régler ça rapidement, c'est nul! Enfin nous on y a gagné un Awacs, je t'avoue que je m'en plains pas.  ::P:

----------


## Ranger 28

A ce sujet, il faudrait voir qui héberge de façon à installer LotAtc server (gratuit) chez lui. Comme ça j'aurai toujours une solution de replis, voir même m'y coller quand on est nombreux ou qu'il y a des missions de police du ciel

----------


## Sigps220

> J'admire l'approche (ils négocient avec les fabricants de chaque nouvel armement pour avoir une licence et pouvoir avoir les données réelles), mais on décelle aussi le problème majeur d'un avion encore en service: ils sont obligés de se limiter beaucoup dans ce qu'ils proposent. En gros: un Tranche 1 allemand avec uniquement de l'armement air-air dans un premier temps, peut-être pas de Meteor (selon la négo avec MBDA). Du coup en BVR ce sera équivalent à ce qu'on a déjà (sauf si Meteor arrive, là ça va faire mal), avec sûrement des écrans plus grands quand même ; et probablement l'avantage en BFM par contre du fait du rapport poids/poussée excellent et des plans canard. Donc un futur king de l'arène PVP en multi, sans doute, mais pour nos missions multirôles en PvE je suis plus dubitatif. Rien qu'hier soir j'étais content de switcher un peu en A/G pour changer un peu quand y'avait pas de bandits.


Sans vouloir être trop méchant, le mode Air-Sol c'est pas vraiment le fort de l'Eurofighter qui a été désigné dès l'origine comme un pur chasseur / intercepteur. Les fonctionnalités sont donc un cran en dessous et bien plus tardive que les appareils présent habituellement dans DCS. 
Je pense que la difficulté aussi d'être autant en relation avec les fabricant c'est d'arriver à simuler les faiblesses de l'appareil. Je me doute que pour le fabricant son appareil est le meilleur du monde et qu'il doit être bien supérieur aux autres appareils présent.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je pense que la difficulté aussi d'être autant en relation avec les fabricant c'est d'arriver à simuler les faiblesses de l'appareil. Je me doute que pour le fabricant son appareil est le meilleur du monde et qu'il doit être bien supérieur aux autres appareils présent.


Sur ça je sais pas... après tout les leads chez True Grit sont pilotes d'EF, donc forcément pas neutres. Mais tant que tu cherches à aller sur les valeurs réelles de performance, tu devrais rester sur quelque chose de réaliste, dans les inconvénients aussi... Enfin tant que le module n'est pas utilisé comme propagande genre "nos missiles vous abattront à 150km sans jamais manquer". Mais pour ça y'a ED qui fait un peu de contrôle postérieur (voir l'armement du JF17 par ex.).

Après le F-16 est né comme dogfighter et n'est devenu une plateforme de SEAD/CAS que plus tard. Donc ça ne me choque pas que l'EF soit né comme chasseur...

----------


## war-p

> Sur ça je sais pas... après tout les leads chez True Grit sont pilotes d'EF, donc forcément pas neutres. Mais tant que tu cherches à aller sur les valeurs réelles de performance, tu devrais rester sur quelque chose de réaliste, dans les inconvénients aussi... Enfin tant que le module n'est pas utilisé comme propagande genre "nos missiles vous abattront à 150km sans jamais manquer". Mais pour ça y'a ED qui fait un peu de contrôle postérieur (voir l'armement du JF17 par ex.).
> 
> Après le F-16 est né comme dogfighter et n'est devenu une plateforme de SEAD/CAS que plus tard. Donc ça ne me choque pas que l'EF soit né comme chasseur...


Tu diras ça quand t'essayeras de regarder le sol depuis l'EF  :;):

----------


## Bopnc

> Oui j'ai constaté ça hier, ben ça fait mal aux yeux :D


Tu as une option dans les réglages spécifiques au FA-18 pour afficher le HMD dans les deux yeux. C'est sans doute moins réaliste, mais c'est vachement plus confortable !  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

> Tu as une option dans les réglages spécifiques au FA-18 pour afficher le HMD dans les deux yeux. C'est sans doute moins réaliste, mais c'est vachement plus confortable !


60h de vol dans le Hornet, encore 45h dans le Viper, et c'est maintenant que je découvre ça.  ::O:  J'espère que c'est disponible aussi dans le 16, mais merci en tout cas de cette info!

----------


## Bopnc

Oui, y'a la même option pour le F-16.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Y a plus qu’à se lancer ! Je vais commencer par DCS qui est gratuit alors !


Du coup, je te recommande la lecture de notre guide pour le Su-25T. C'est pas long à lire, et tu seras un peu plus à l'aide dans le cockpit.




> Bon, ben moi hier soir ça à été "server timed out" trois fois. Impossible ne serai-ce que d'arriver sur zone. Du coup j'ai laissé tomber et me suis collé en awacs avec Qiou Ivan et Papagueff.
> Maintenant que je suis à nouveau en état de voler, c'est ma connexion qui passe en soins intensifs... 
> Pas de bol.


Il y a eu quelques retours en ce sens depuis la màj de septembre (1, 2, 3). On n'a pas encore trouvé à quoi c'est lié. As-tu une IP fixe ? Et peux-tu m'enoyer en MP tes dcs.log et dcs.log.old d'hier s'il te plait ? 




> A ce sujet, il faudrait voir qui héberge de façon à installer LotAtc server (gratuit) chez lui. Comme ça j'aurai toujours une solution de replis, voir même m'y coller quand on est nombreux ou qu'il y a des missions de police du ciel


OK, je regarde pour installer ça. Ca se fait tout seul, j'ai rien de particulier à savoir ?

----------


## Ranger 28

> OK, je regarde pour installer ça. Ca se fait tout seul, j'ai rien de particulier à savoir ?


De mémoire, il y a un petit tuto sur le site de LotAtc avec 2-3 réglages à faire (réalisme, ouverture de ports...). On l'avais fait avec Sen. Enfin, Sen l'avait fait... ::ninja::

----------


## Genchou

> C'est normal que le HMD ne marche que sur un seul oeil en VR car c'est le cas en réel : c'est une petite vitre que tu abaisses devant l'oeil droit qui fonctionne comme celle du HUD.
> 
> https://www.thalesdsi.com/wp-content...helmets-sm.png


C'est pas le cas pour le F/A-18C, le JHMCS utilise une projection sur toute la visière. Je pense que c'est également le cas pour le HUD casque du F-16 mais à vérifier. Le Scorpion du A-10C est bien sur un seul oeil par contre.

Edit: ceci dit peut-être que la projection ne se fait que devant un seul oeil.  ::unsure:: 

Edit²: c'est bel et bien devant l'oeil droit seulement, cf https://www.collinsaerospace.com/wha...-cueing-system

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Super mission, merci Flappie!
> 
> Pour ma part 1 appareil abattu et 1 tank écrabouillé, soit 200% de cibles détruites en plus par rapport à la semaine dernière, je progresse! 
> 
> 
> @Qiou : J'ai encore eu le bug de la NAV et du HUD qui partent aux fraises après un réarm, j'ai tenté un réalignement de l'INS et un repair, moteur coupé, mais sans résultat, il faut repartir avec un nouveau jet.. 
> 
> Tu as eu le même soucis de ton côté ??



Lolo, c'est le repair qui met la grouille je pense !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est normal que le HMD ne marche que sur un seul oeil en VR car c'est le cas en réel : c'est une petite vitre que tu abaisses devant l'oeil droit qui fonctionne comme celle du HUD.
> 
> https://www.thalesdsi.com/wp-content...helmets-sm.png


Si je dis pas de conneries, dans les options spéciales on peut configurer sur les 2 yeux, justement pour la VR.

Edit : Grillé à mort, vous le voyez le gars qui rattrape 1 journée de posts de retard ? (@@)

Qiou, l'option est bien dispo pour le F16 \o/

----------


## pollux 18

An Petrovitch le programmeur en chef des modèles de vol de la série IL-2 Graet Battle se met en scène dans une petite vidéo humoristique avec un virage à 180° pas piquet des hannetons... 




Quelques détails de sa part: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1014039

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1014403

 :;):

----------


## Flappie

Ouah, ce demi tour de malade !  ::o:

----------


## pollux 18

Faut dire qu'il fait du deltaplane en compétition... voir son avatar

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Quand j'essaye la même manoeuvre soit je suis 1000 pieds plus haut soit je me retrouve le nez dans le sol  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

J'ai appris un truc sur le forum d'ED. Un AIM-7 rendu orphelin peut tout de même suivre sa cible si celle-ci conserve son jammer allumé. Vous étiez au courant ?

Le meilleur ? La cible n'est au courant de rien puisqu'elle n'est plus éclairée radar.

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai appris un truc sur le forum d'ED. Un AIM-7 rendu orphelin peut tout de même suivre sa cible si celle-ci conserve son jammer allumé. Vous étiez au courant ?


Je pense pas qu'on soit beaucoup ici à faire des sorties au Fox1, à part les M2K. Même si ça pourrait être intéressant d'ailleurs, pour obliger les 16/18 à bosser un peu plus en CAP.  ::P: 

J'ai aussi un RETEX à faire dans ma quête d'anéantissement des SA-10 (S-300) dans ma campagne Libération:
- une arrivée rapide à basse altitude suivie d'une montée à 4000ft pour larguer des CBU-97 en CCRP fonctionne avec un taux de réussite de 50%, et un risque de mourir de 75% (voire plus si de nuit du fait du low level)
- le vol à basse altitude ne fonctionne contre le S-300 que si vous volez à moins de 100ft du sol. Au dessus vous êtes détectés et le S-300 ouvre le feu. Autrement dit: sans relief pour masquer, c'est pas possible, sauf sur un terrain vraiment plat et sans arbres.
- si vous êtes en solo comme moi, la technique que j'ai trouvé c'est un vol avec 3 ailiers IA. Attendez bien tout le monde avant d'entrer dans la zone de détection du SA-10, ordonnez une formation en échelon, et ordonnez le tir dès que le SA-10 vous accroche afin que les IA tirent sur le radar de suivi - TR - ("effectuez la mission" si vous avez bien paramétré une SEAD sur ce site-là). Tirez en même temps qu'eux. Avec des 4x F-16 cela fait 8 missiles HARM en même temps. Avec cette technique sur 2 sites différents j'ai eu 100% de réussite pour tuer au moins le TR, et 50% du temps même un SR a été détruit. Le site se défend mais ne parvient pas à abattre 8 missiles qui arrivent en même temps ou presque. Pour le reste du site je suis revenu la fois suivante à la CBU-97 en CCRP larguée en altitude (car il y a 2x Strela sur un site S-300 non customisé). 

Bien content d'ailleurs, grâce à cette campagne "plateau du Golan" dans Libération, je progresse bien sur les HARM et Mavs du F-16. Il m'aura fallu 17 missions mais je suis même en passe de battre la Syrie et m'emparer de Damas.

----------


## war-p

> J'ai appris un truc sur le forum d'ED. Un AIM-7 rendu orphelin peut tout de même suivre sa cible si celle-ci conserve son jammer allumé. Vous étiez au courant ?
> 
> Le meilleur ? La cible n'est au courant de rien puisqu'elle n'est plus éclairée radar.


Oui ça s'appelle le home on jam et ça apparaît en plein sur le hud(de mémoire). Je ne sais pas comme ça se comporte avec le m2000c par contre. Le seul truc c'est que le missile ne sait pas à quelle distance se trouve la cible et a une loi de guidage comme celle du aim9, donc pas optimale.

----------


## Griffon 07

je ne suis plus amateur de combats en simu , mais je suis toujours fan des aiguilles dans le cockpit et des moteurs à pistons

 A 7 Euros je vais craquer mais pour jouer "civil" uniquement , du genre piloter des Tante Ju (Ju52 ) pour ravitailler Stalingrad (si c'est possible )

----------


## Flappie

> Oui ça s'appelle le home on jam et ça apparaît en plein sur le hud(de mémoire). Je ne sais pas comme ça se comporte avec le m2000c par contre. Le seul truc c'est que le missile ne sait pas à quelle distance se trouve la cible et a une loi de guidage comme celle du aim9, donc pas optimale.


OK. J'étais persuadé que l'AIM-7 filait systématiquement tout droit dès que son "porteur" était abattu.

----------


## Qiou87

Soldes sur le store d'ED pour Halloween (et sur Steam mais en période plus réduite). -50% sur pratiquement tout sauf:




> Modules with a 30% discount
> P-47D Thunderbolt
> The Channel
> F/A-18C Hornet
> F-16C Viper
> Exceptions
> The F-14A/B Tomcat will have a 15% discount
> The JF-17 Thunder will be only $64.99
> Modules that do not participate in the Halloween Sale
> ...

----------


## Colargol

> Soldes sur le store d'ED pour Halloween (et sur Steam mais en période plus réduite). -50% sur pratiquement tout sauf:


D'ailleurs je vois toujours pas CLODO en promo sur steam  ::'(:

----------


## Sealied

Du coup j’ai pu tenter un peu DCS en vr, malgré mon ordi vieillissant ! Je pense qu’il faudra que je mette le nez dans les réglages, mais c’est bien lourd tous ces raccourcis claviers quand on a le casque sur la tête  ::unsure::

----------


## Qiou87

> Du coup j’ai pu tenter un peu DCS en vr, malgré mon ordi vieillissant ! Je pense qu’il faudra que je mette le nez dans les réglages, mais c’est bien lourd tous ces raccourcis claviers quand on a le casque sur la tête


Les avions "FC3" (dont le Su25T gratuit) demandent beaucoup de raccourcis clavier. Les modules payants (hors la collection Flaming Cliffs donc) ont des cockpits cliquables beaucoup plus convaincants en VR.

----------


## pollux 18

> Du coup j’ai pu tenter un peu DCS en vr, malgré mon ordi vieillissant ! Je pense qu’il faudra que je mette le nez dans les réglages, mais c’est bien lourd tous ces raccourcis claviers quand on a le casque sur la tête


Par contre, en terme de ressource PC, il faut savoir que la série IL-2 Great Battles s'en sort nettement mieux en VR que DCS. Elle demande aussi moins de raccourcie clavier. 

Perso, je possède une vielle GTX 980 qui me permet encore de voler sous IL-2 mais plus vraiment sous DCS. 

J'attend avec impatience les annonces AMD pour choisir la remplaçante

----------


## Flappie

> Du coup j’ai pu tenter un peu DCS en vr, malgré mon ordi vieillissant ! Je pense qu’il faudra que je mette le nez dans les réglages, mais c’est bien lourd tous ces raccourcis claviers quand on a le casque sur la tête


As-tu un joystick, une poignée des gaz ? Les contrôles essentiels pour les TF-51 et Su-25T "rentrent" assez facilement dans un ensemble HOTAS. Pour le Su-25T, voici ce dont tu as besoin en vol :

Flaps ON/OFF (volets) 
Flaps Landing position (tous volets sortis, pour l'atterro)
Gears UP/DOWN (trains)
Les 3 modes principaux du HUD : navigation, tir air-air, tir air-sol.
Next waypoint
Switch weapon (sélection d'armement)
Electro-optical system ON/OFF (allumage de la TV Shkval)
Target Designator - Les 4 mouvements haut-bas-gauche-droite du réticule de visée (également assignables sur 2 axes X et Y)
Target Lock (verrouiller cible)
Target Unlock (déverrouiller cible)
Weapons release (tir armement)
Countermeasures Chaff Dispense (lâcher de leurres radar)
Countermeasures Flares Dispense (lâcher de leurres infrarouges)
Cannon mode (bascule en mode canon)
Fire Cannon (oui, c'est spécial, mais il y a une touche dédiée au tir canon en Su-25T)
IR Jamming (brouilleur infrarouge)
Trim - Les 2 mouvements haut-bas
Wheel brake ON (freins de roue)

En bonus, si t'as encore de la place :

ELINT pod ON/OFF (pod anti-radar)
Laser Ranger ON/OFF (désignateur laser)
ECM (brouilleur radar)
Target Size Decrease (augmenter gabarit de cible)
Target Size Increase (réduire gabarit de cible)
Trim - Les 2 mouvement gauche-droite (pratique quand il te manque un bout d'avion mais que les moteurs répondent encore)
Airbrake (aérofreins)


Et voici les réglages graphiques conseillés pour les petites config sous DCS :

Textures = High
Terrain textures = Low
Civ. traffic = Off
Water = High si possible, sinon Medium
Distance = Ultra si possible (pour les vues caméra), sinon High 
Heat blur = Off
Shadows = High si possible (sinon Medium mais c'est parfois crade)
MSAA = 2x si possible, sinon 0 et activer le FXAAA de la carte graphique
Depth of field = Off
Motion Blur = Off
SSAA = Off
SSLR = Off
Terrain Objectf Shadows = Flat
Cockpit Global Illumination = On si possible, car c'est un plus pour l'immersion

----------


## Setzer

Tiens à ce tarif je me laisserais bien tenter par le Viggen histoire de rejoindre Flappie dans sa lubie des avions bizarres :D (bon par contre le Harrier c'est un no go, je l'ai toujours trouvé hideux, oui c'est un motif valable)

----------


## Qiou87

> Tiens à ce tarif je me laisserais bien tenter par le Viggen histoire de rejoindre Flappie dans sa lubie des avions bizarres :D (bon par contre le Harrier c'est un no go, je l'ai toujours trouvé hideux, oui c'est un motif valable)


Moi c'est le A-10C original à 29,99$ qui me fait envie, même si c'est pas raisonnable. Avec l'upgrade vers A-10C II ensuite ça me le ferait normalement à 40$, au lieu de 80$ si je prends le module A-10C II du premier coup (probablement une erreur car ils avaient dit que le A-10C n'était plus achetable après la sortie du II).

EDIT: je vais rester raisonnable et juste toper 2 campagnes du Hornet comme prévu (Serpent's head et Raven one). J'ai pas besoin d'un autre avion plein d'écrans complexes.

----------


## Setzer

Oui je me suis posé la question de savoir si ça valait le coup justement.

----------


## Flappie

> Tiens à ce tarif je me laisserais bien tenter par le Viggen histoire de rejoindre Flappie dans sa lubie des avions bizarres :D (bon par contre le Harrier c'est un no go, je l'ai toujours trouvé hideux, oui c'est un motif valable)


Oh ouiiiii !  ::):  Excellent choix de ton point de vue, car c'est un avion qui a le cul entre deux chaises : conçu dans les années 60, et un peu modernisé en 1990 pour la version AJS, mais il n'a pas de MFD (juste un panneau à 6 digits dont il faut mémoriser les codes) ; armement simple, sauf le Bk-90 ; il se démarre aussi vite qu'un warbird ; et surtout, surtout, il a une marche arrière.  ::XD::  Pour un meilleur aperçu, lire sa page sur notre wiki.




> Moi c'est le A-10C original à 29,99$ qui me fait envie, même si c'est pas raisonnable. Avec l'upgrade vers A-10C II ensuite ça me le ferait normalement à 40$, au lieu de 80$ si je prends le module A-10C II du premier coup (probablement une erreur car ils avaient dit que le A-10C n'était plus achetable après la sortie du II).


On peut donner ses modules ? S'il y en a un dont je me débarasserais bien, c'est lui.

----------


## SuperBacalhau

Salut les canards volants, 

J'imagine que la question revient souvent mais il s'avère que je vais (malheureusement) avoir du temps dans les prochaines semaines et je me dis que cette fois je vais tenter de m'investir dans DCS. J'avais déjà pas mal volé sur le SU25T (ça remonte à quelques années) et m'en étais sorti à peu près. 

Les soldes étant la bonne occasion de m'y remettre que me conseillez vous en sachant que : 

Je n'ai pas de HOTAS (j'ai encore ce bon vieux sidewinder de chez Microsoft) 
Je préfère éviter les ordinateurs volants ultra complexes et si un module permet de faire de Air/Sol et un peu de Air/Air c'est cool.
Faudrait que le module possède des missions d'entrainement et une campagne

Au vu du cahier des charges, ça existe ? Un conseil ? 

Merci par avance et sachez que même sans jamais poster je viens baver assez régulièrement sur vos comptes rendus de mission et autres screens.  :;):

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: *JDD N°264*  

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1014875

Le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=210275

On en sait déformait un peu plus sur le C-47A "Skytrain" qui est annoncé pour le prochain patch en version IA pour le moment. 
Il sera capable d'effectuer des mission de transport de fret sous forme de caisse.



Mais aussi de largage de container de ravitaillement des troupes de première ligne.







et parachutage de troupe




Autre info cette fois sur un des appareils les plus  attendu par la communauté, le Hawker Hurricaine MkII dans ces différentes versions

[glow=red]Hurricane Mk.IIa - modèle par défaut avec huit Browning .303 MG[/glow]



[glow=red]Hurricane Mk.IIb - modification avec douze (!) Browning .303 MGs[/glow]



[glow=red]Hurricane Mk.IIc - modification avec quatre canons Hispano Mk.II de 20 mm[/glow]



[glow=red]Hurricane Mk.IId - deux modifications d'assaut avec deux Browning .303 MG et deux canons Vickers de classe S de 40 mm, avec ou sans plaques de blindage supplémentaires[/glow]



[glow=red]Ouragan Mk.II soviétique - modification armée de bombes soviétiques, de roquettes non guidées, de deux MG UBK de 12,7 mm et de deux canons ShVAK de 20 mm[/glow]



Autre modification disponible: un moteur Merlin avec suralimentation supplémentaire, un filtre à air pour les conditions poussiéreuses et un rétroviseur.

Cette quantité de variante explique surement le temps un peu plus long que prend la sortie de ce belle oiseau.


D'autres screens de l'intérieur du cockpit qui laisse apparaitre 2 variantes de viseur.









Pour finir, on apprend que le comportement des artilleurs IA va être grandement amélioré pour les rendre  plus crédible.

Bref, que du bon a venir   :;):

----------


## papagueff

Salut les gars.
J'aurais besoin d'un coup de main et d'explication sur l'utilisation du JTAC de vos missions. En effet si je sais utiliser le JTAC de DCS et principalement sur le A10c, celui ci t'indiquant sur le TAD la position de ton objectif, je suis perdu quand à utiliser le JTAC de l'éditeur de mission qui s'affiche à un moment donné sur la partie haut droite de l'écran du PC en affichant les coordonnées gps de l'objectif.
S'il vous plait un coup de main d'une âme charitable. Merci

----------


## Setzer

Ah le Hurricane, clairement faiblard en chasse mais super robuste et hyper stable et donc une plateforme de tir idéale en air sol ou en antibombardier!

----------


## Qiou87

> Salut les canards volants, 
> 
> J'imagine que la question revient souvent mais il s'avère que je vais (malheureusement) avoir du temps dans les prochaines semaines et je me dis que cette fois je vais tenter de m'investir dans DCS. J'avais déjà pas mal volé sur le SU25T (ça remonte à quelques années) et m'en étais sorti à peu près. 
> 
> Les soldes étant la bonne occasion de m'y remettre que me conseillez vous en sachant que : 
> 
> Je n'ai pas de HOTAS (j'ai encore ce bon vieux sidewinder de chez Microsoft) 
> Je préfère éviter les ordinateurs volants ultra complexes et si un module permet de faire de Air/Sol et un peu de Air/Air c'est cool.
> Faudrait que le module possède des missions d'entrainement et une campagne
> ...


J’aurai tendance à penser au Mirage 2000C. C’était mon premier module haute fidélité et j’en garde un super souvenir. Certains canards volent encore dessus après des années. C’est pas un ordinateur, mais il est un peu complexe quand même. Tu as des missions d’entraînement et deux campagnes avec (la seconde sur la carte Persian Gulf qu’il faut donc acheter pour la jouer), la première permettant de se familiariser avec l’avion et très bien réalisée. Il est principalement orienté air-air mais capable de faire un peu d’air-sol simple. Ah et il est super plaisant à piloter en plus.

My two cents.

----------


## Azmodan

Sur IL-2, je croise les doigts très fort pour que le C47 passe en pilotable pour les joueurs, j'ai un bon petit paquet d'heure de vol sous Xplane 11 dessus et je l'adore. Pouvoir faire des largages et des parachutages au-dessus de la Normandie escorté par la RAF serait tellement cool !

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui je me suis posé la question de savoir si ça valait le coup justement.


J’ai le même questionnement sur le C101, j’aimerai un trainer des fois. Mais plus ça va et plus je me dis que passer un max de temps sur la même cellule fait de moi un meilleur pilote. C’est comme ça que je soigne ma collectionnite.  ::lol::

----------


## Setzer

Je sais que tu as raison, mais c'est tellement tentant!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Dès fois je sors mon L39 ou le C101 quand je veux un ptit avion simple et faire de l'anti-insurection par exemple. A la roquette et canon. Ou juste faire du tourisme ou de l'acrobatie.

C'est le genre d'avion où tu dois faire gaffe à ton pilotage, c'est assez plaisant  ::):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Salut les gars.
> J'aurais besoin d'un coup de main et d'explication sur l'utilisation du JTAC de vos missions. En effet si je sais utiliser le JTAC de DCS et principalement sur le A10c, celui ci t'indiquant sur le TAD la position de ton objectif, je suis perdu quand à utiliser le JTAC de l'éditeur de mission qui s'affiche à un moment donné sur la partie haut droite de l'écran du PC en affichant les coordonnées gps de l'objectif.
> S'il vous plait un coup de main d'une âme charitable. Merci


En fait le JTAC indique des cibles qu'ils visent au laser. Tu as dans le TGP de l'A10 une fonction LSS pour détecter un laser, si tu sais approximativement où sont les cibles tu pointes le TGP dessus en large et sans zoom et normalement il accrochera tout seul la cible quand tu activeras le LSS. A partir de là comme d'hab TMS up long pour la désigner et tu décharges ce que tu veux dessus. Pour activer le LSS c'est le china hat afterward court (le même que pour assigner ton TGP au steerpoint actuel mais version appui court). Les coordonnées GPS ne te servent que si tu n'as aucune idée d'où sont les cibles et que tu veux rentrer un markpoint / steerpoint dessus mais ça ça se fait dans le CDU, pas très compliqué mais faut l'avoir fait une fois ou deux y a des bonnes vidéos. Dans la mission de mardi je pense que c'était pas nécessaire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J’aurai tendance à penser au Mirage 2000C. C’était mon premier module haute fidélité et j’en garde un super souvenir. Certains canards volent encore dessus après des années. C’est pas un ordinateur, mais il est un peu complexe quand même. Tu as des missions d’entraînement et deux campagnes avec (la seconde sur la carte Persian Gulf qu’il faut donc acheter pour la jouer), la première permettant de se familiariser avec l’avion et très bien réalisée. Il est principalement orienté air-air mais capable de faire un peu d’air-sol simple. Ah et il est super plaisant à piloter en plus.
> 
> My two cents.


Idem je le conseille fortement ! Attention c'est avant tout une plateforme A/A et il est moins efficace que les "ordinateurs volants" (pas de Fox 3) dans ce rôle en long range mais c'est un avion extraordinaire, formidable à piloter et assez simple dans ses systèmes (même si la logique du hotas est pas évidente au début). Il a surtout une excellente campagne solo par Baltic Dragon qui est très progressive et sert de tutoriel avancé. 

Si tu veux du un peu plus moderne, qui tire du Fox 3, qui a un pod de visée pour du Air / Sol le plus accessible est le F16 mais il n'est pas terminé (erly access) et repose beaucoup plus sur ses écrans que le Mirage. Pas de campagne pour le moment.

----------


## Setzer

Dites voir, vu que je me lance sur le F/A 18, le module supercarrier est indispensable ou pas? il est à 30 balles...

----------


## Qiou87

> Dites voir, vu que je me lance sur le F/A 18, le module supercarrier est indispensable ou pas? il est à 30 balles...


Pas indispensable mais si ça devient ton avion principal je le conseille. Pour l’immersion c’est fantastique et ça ajoute beaucoup de réalisme à tout ce qui est sur le bateau.

----------


## Setzer

Du coup vu la complexité du FA18 et mon niveau actuel, autant attendre les prochaines soldes, a priori vous ne vous en servez pas pour les missions du mardi?

----------


## Qiou87

En général on place deux porte-avions, un Stennis de base et un SC. Donc rien de pénalisant si tu l’as pas.

30€ c’est son prix normal, il n’est pas soldé car trop récent et pas complet en plus. Il manque encore 1 CVN et quelques trucs annexes.

----------


## Setzer

Ah non son prix normal c'est 50 maintenant et il est affiché à 40 avec remise...

----------


## Qiou87

Y'aura d'autres soldes à Noël de toute façon, ça te laisse le temps d'apprendre le Hornet sur le bout des doigts si tu es pas sûr.  :;):

----------


## Setzer

J'y compte bien! C'est vrai qu'autant j'étais un peu découragé en me lançant tout seul autant mardi dernier j'ai vraiment eu l'impression que ce n'était plus aussi inaccessible. Puis bon c'est vrai que ce soit ici ou les autruches ya quand même une vraie bienveillance qui est très agréable. Bref Tux c'est quand tu veux :wink: :wink:

Au fait Flappie, j'ai pris le viggen  ::):  (148 pages de guide au lieu des 540 du F18, ca m'a rassuré  ::P: )

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai fini ma campagne en 16, je vais rebasculer en 18 aussi si jamais. Va falloir que je me dépoussière un peu mais il a pas beaucoup évolué depuis deux mois je crois, à part l'alignement INS via GPS (IFA).

----------


## Setzer

Je suis preneur de toute aide  :;):

----------


## Ranger 28

Coucou mes canards. Juste pour vous dire que ce mardi je serais absent ce mardi, mais c'est pour mieux revenir la semaine suivante ::trollface::

----------


## war-p

> J'ai fini ma campagne en 16, je vais rebasculer en 18 aussi si jamais. Va falloir que je me dépoussière un peu mais il a pas beaucoup évolué depuis deux mois je crois, à part l'alignement INS via GPS (IFA).


Si, maintenant tu as le radar AG.

----------


## Qiou87

> Si, maintenant tu as le radar AG.


Déjà dispo y’a quelques mois, ils ont juste rajouté les modes EXP.

----------


## SuperBacalhau

> J’aurai tendance à penser au Mirage 2000C. C’était mon premier module haute fidélité et j’en garde un super souvenir. Certains canards volent encore dessus après des années. C’est pas un ordinateur, mais il est un peu complexe quand même. Tu as des missions d’entraînement et deux campagnes avec (la seconde sur la carte Persian Gulf qu’il faut donc acheter pour la jouer), la première permettant de se familiariser avec l’avion et très bien réalisée. Il est principalement orienté air-air mais capable de faire un peu d’air-sol simple. Ah et il est super plaisant à piloter en plus.
> 
> My two cents.


Merci Quiou pour ton feedback. Aller hop je me lance, dans l'absolu j'hésitais en le 2000 et le Harrier donc go 2000 !

----------


## Qiou87

Je me suis tapé une bonne partie de l'interview de Simon Pearson ici:


Et en gros, 2021 sera l'année du Hind (Q1) et de la campagne dynamique (en terme de nouveautés, mais évidemment finir le Hornet et le Viper restent des prios). Le reste, probablement annoncé fin 2020, ne sera pas dispo de la part d'ED avant 2022. Reste donc à voir ce que les devs tiers seront en mesure de sortir l'an prochain (on sait déjà pour le OH-58 Kiowa pour fin 2020, début 2021).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bien envie de me (re)mette au F18 aussi. Envie de faire de l'aéro-naval !

Me suis bien marré avec le F-16, mais le bug de navigation me gave un peu (je l'ai encore eu tout à l'heure). Et puis j'ai envie de changer un peu ! Ca va me permettre de tester le SC  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Bon moi j'ai un peu bossé le F18 aujourd'hui donc le démarrage cold & start a priori c'est ok, la nav tacan et adf ça a pas trop l'air compliqué du coup j'ai fait un peu de combat canon (bon la quand on vient du warbirds, comment dire, c'est finger in ze nose avec toutes les aides) et puis et puis... j'ai fait mon premier catapultage  ::wub::   ::wub::  

Bon pas encore tenté l’appontage faut pas déconner non plus ^^'

Prochaines leçon, les waypoints et revoir les missiles a/a avant d’entamer le a/g.

Par contre j'ai beau essayer je ne trouve pas comment utiliser une touche de zoom en vr du coup le MCD est illisible avec la définition du rift...

----------


## Bopnc

> Par contre j'ai beau essayer je ne trouve pas comment utiliser une touche de zoom en vr du coup le MCD est illisible avec la définition du rift...


C'est un peu chiant à trouver, oui, c'est pas avec les autres zooms. Faut que t'aille sélectionner "Interface" en haut à gauche au lieu de ton appareil dans l'attribution des touches. Les commandes sont dans le bloc "VR". Mais tu ne les verra pas correctement si tu ne lance pas le jeu en VR.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Faut que je me fasses le remap de mon hotas avant de commencer. Ca fait un sacré bout de temps que j'ai pas volé avec lui (à l'époque on pouvait faire que du ccip avec de la mk82...).

----------


## noryac

Hello pour ceux qui en cherchent, il y a le T16000 qui est dispo chez cdiscount.
Il est à 147 euros.

Pour ceux qui ont pris DCS sous steam, normalement les soldes halloween arrivent bientôt. Tenez bon !
C'est en générale les mêmes soldes que chez eagle dynamic donc faut pas espéré trop sur les derniers modules (coucou la Syrie)
Bref je vais prendre le A10 à ce moment là. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Un conseil pour ceux qui sont bleu bite comme moi en multi. Lors de votre 1ere soirée ne jouez pas avec votre casque VR !
Trop compliqué pour s'adapter et suivre tout le champ des opérations.
Par contre il faut y aller ça donne vraiment une autre dimension au jeu et vous l'avez constaté si vous avez regardé la vidéo, les canards sont très patients  ::): 

Pour le démarrage j'ai fait mirage2000 puis F18, ça m'a convenu. Environ 60h de vol sur mirage et 40 sur F18 permettent de réussir toutes les missions et actions immédiates.
Les guides de chuck c'est la bible, et après c'est les vidéo. J'ai démarré avec un pote ça à aussi beaucoup aidé.

PS : Conseil pour ceux qui bind des hotas (pour la première fois), n'utilisez pas des configurations toutes prêtes car c'est pendant le binding qu'on prend bien en main chacune des fonctions. Par contre allez voir les tutos vidéos et le guides, en générale le binding est expliqué.

----------


## papagueff

> En fait le JTAC indique des cibles qu'ils visent au laser. Tu as dans le TGP de l'A10 une fonction LSS pour détecter un laser, si tu sais approximativement où sont les cibles tu pointes le TGP dessus en large et sans zoom et normalement il accrochera tout seul la cible quand tu activeras le LSS. A partir de là comme d'hab TMS up long pour la désigner et tu décharges ce que tu veux dessus. Pour activer le LSS c'est le china hat afterward court (le même que pour assigner ton TGP au steerpoint actuel mais version appui court). Les coordonnées GPS ne te servent que si tu n'as aucune idée d'où sont les cibles et que tu veux rentrer un markpoint / steerpoint dessus mais ça ça se fait dans le CDU, pas très compliqué mais faut l'avoir fait une fois ou deux y a des bonnes vidéos. Dans la mission de mardi je pense que c'était pas nécessaire.




Merci Yvan Joukov, je vais tester et voir si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## Setzer

Pour le binding ça depend, perso j'ai trouvé ça très confortable le fait de reprendre le mapping de Tux qui du coup pouvait m'expliquer directement quelle manip faire pour enclencher tel ou tel système.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Perso, j'essaye toujours de faire un mapping proche du vrai.

Bon, 1er catapultage depuis le SC !! La vache, ça fait friser les poils des bras !

1er appontage aussi...... mais euh..... bon jme suis posé.... hum.....  ::lol::

----------


## Aghora

> En fait le JTAC indique des cibles qu'ils visent au laser. Tu as dans le TGP de l'A10 une fonction LSS pour détecter un laser, si tu sais approximativement où sont les cibles tu pointes le TGP dessus en large et sans zoom et normalement il accrochera tout seul la cible quand tu activeras le LSS. A partir de là comme d'hab TMS up long pour la désigner et tu décharges ce que tu veux dessus. Pour activer le LSS c'est le china hat afterward court (le même que pour assigner ton TGP au steerpoint actuel mais version appui court). Les coordonnées GPS ne te servent que si tu n'as aucune idée d'où sont les cibles et que tu veux rentrer un markpoint / steerpoint dessus mais ça ça se fait dans le CDU, pas très compliqué mais faut l'avoir fait une fois ou deux y a des bonnes vidéos. Dans la mission de mardi je pense que c'était pas nécessaire.


Euh faut pas entrer une fréquence ou un code avant pour le capter ?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

1688 est par défaut comme d'habitude, si le JTAC lase sur un code différent il faut le rentrer dans le TGP via le MFD (en cliquant sur le bouton LSS puis après je sais plus mais c'est facile).

----------


## Qiou87

Wow, le retour dans le pit du Hornet était pas simple. J'ai volé 1h ce soir et je suis rouillé. Le CASE 1 était particulièrement mauvais et j'ai même fait un bolter. Pourtant ça fait 6 semaines que j'ai pas volé avec, pas énorme... J'ai commencé la campagne payante "Serpent's Head 2" qui coûte à peine 5€ en ce moment. On verra bien, mais je suis triste qu'elle soit sur le Stennis de base.

Ah et pour les soldes, un petit trailer d'ED:


On peut apercevoir le Hind, et des palmiers (Mariannes?).

----------


## war-p

> Déjà dispo y’a quelques mois, ils ont juste rajouté les modes EXP.


Oui enfin, ça rend quand même le mode air/sol utilisable, c'est pas une broutille.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

C'est un Mig-29 dans la vidéo juste avant le Hind non ? Ca va dans le sens des rumeurs persistantes sur un Mig-29 full fidelity.

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est un Mig-29 dans la vidéo juste avant le Hind non ? Ca va dans le sens des rumeurs persistantes sur un Mig-29 full fidelity.


Ils montrent aussi un F15C FC3 je pense pas qu’il faille trop interpréter. Ils ont confié a GR qu’ils voulaient faire un 29A, mais que c’était pas pour tout de suite. Je doute qu’ils le teasent aussi tôt.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Yop ! Vous savez comment changer la musique des thèmes ? Jusqu'à une mise à jour (sais plus laquelle, avant l'été je crois), j'avais juste à remplacer le fichier ogg dans le bon dossier (genre E:\DCS World OpenBeta\Mods\aircraft\FA-18C\Sounds\EditorMusic), mais là maintenant, ça conserve la musique par défaut malgré l'écrasement. Je voudrai mettre le thème de Top Gun... Pour des op sur porte-avion, c'est juste obligatoire :tristesse:

Merci  ::):

----------


## war-p

> Ils montrent aussi un F15C FC3 je pense pas qu’il faille trop interpréter. Ils ont confié a GR qu’ils voulaient faire un 29A, mais que c’était pas pour tout de suite. Je doute qu’ils le teasent aussi tôt.


Oui c'est pas razbam...

----------


## Tugais

> Oui c'est pas razbam...


C'est vrai que les première images du 'pit du Viper doivent avoir quoi ? Dix ans ? La première fois qu'ils en ont parlé remonte à 2008 il me semble, tout comme le plan de faire un AH-64 Apache dans la foulée du Black Shark. La carte NTTR a été teasé pendant presque sept ans ? La nouvelle météo était déjà teasé au cours de l'année 2013, du coup déjà 7 ans là encore (elle devait être livrée avec Edge normalement).

Je suis le premier à critiquer Razbam quand ils se perdent, mais Eagle Dynamics utilise exactement les même pratiques. La communauté a juste tendance à oublier plus facilement leurs errements.

J'ai arrêté de compter sur les features à venir pour me consacrer sur ce qui est déjà présent. Ça évite d'avoir de sacrés désillusions et de réellement profiter de ce que l'on a pour le moment. DCS reste une simu sacrément sympa quand on accepte ses limitations.

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai arrêté de compter sur les features à venir pour me consacrer sur ce qui est déjà présent. Ça évite d'avoir de sacrés désillusions et de réellement profiter de ce que l'on a pour le moment. DCS reste une simu sacrément sympa quand on accepte ses limitations.


Je te rejoins sans mal là-dessus. Notamment parce qu'un simu comme DCS est tellement complexe qu'il doit être difficile de bien juger la difficulté d'une tâche avant de s'y lancer vraiment. Et puis tu perds le lead sur un projet, et soudainement tout part en couille. Clairement, y'a plein de belles choses dans DCS, et en profiter plutôt que de regarder à l'horizon évite pas mal de frustration.

----------


## Flappie

> Je préfère éviter les ordinateurs volants ultra complexes et si un module permet de faire de Air/Sol et un peu de Air/Air c'est cool.
> Faudrait que le module possède des missions d'entrainement et une campagne
> 
> Au vu du cahier des charges, ça existe ? Un conseil ?


Salut Bacalhau.  ::):  J'en ai 2 à te proposer : 

*F-5E Freedom Fighter*
Mi A/A, mi A/G, le F-5 a des armements très simples vu l'age du bestiau. En attaque sol, tu n'as que du "lisse" : canon, bombes simples et roquettes. Ca demande un peu d'entraînement pour mettre des coups au but mais en dehors de ça, il parait que cet appareil est déconcertant de simplicité.

*AJS37 Viggen* (oui, je sais, je radote)
Celui-ci est spécialisé attaque sol et mer, mais il emporte tout de même des AIM-9 Sidewinder au cas où. Beaucoup d'armement simples (roquettes, bombes lisses, pods canons), le premier missile Maverick qui ait existé (guidage TV) et quelques armes exotiques : missile antinavire tire-et-oublie, missile téléguidé "à la main", et lanceur planant à fragmentation. Son pilotage est simple, et il dispose d'un autopilote fiable, pratique pour raser le sol - sa vocation. Aucun MFD, mais plein de boutons partout et panneau indicateur à 6 digits avec des codes à retenir. Jette un œil au wiki pour te donner une idée de sa complexité.




> Sur IL-2, je croise les doigts très fort pour que le C47 passe en pilotable pour les joueurs, j'ai un bon petit paquet d'heure de vol sous Xplane 11 dessus et je l'adore. Pouvoir faire des largages et des parachutages au-dessus de la Normandie escorté par la RAF serait tellement cool !


Ca me tenterait bien aussi ! Le must serait d'avoir la map du "Hump" en Birmanie, mais pour une raison qui m'échappe, aucun éditeur ne semble vouloir/pouvoir réaliser des théâtres en Asie du Sud, à l'exception des 2 Corées dans Falcon.

----------


## Qiou87

> *F-5E Freedom Fighter*
> Mi A/A, mi A/G, le F-5 a des armements très simples vu l'age du bestiau. En attaque sol, tu n'as que du "lisse" : canon, bombes simples et roquettes. Ca demande un peu d'entraînement pour mettre des coups au but mais en dehors de ça, il parait que cet appareil est déconcertant de simplicité..


J'aime bien cette suggestion, mais avec de petites notes en bas de page quand même:
- il est génial à piloter. Totalement sous-motorisé par rapport aux avions plus récents, avec en plus de petites ailes qui pardonnent peu, mais du coup formateur pour le pilotage. Tu n'as pas de fly-by-wire donc si tu te mets en vrac, tu te débrouilles.
- son armement est vraiment primitif par rapport aux autres suggestions. Il a une version ancienne du Sidewinder qui ne marche qu'en aspect arrière, la visée des bombes est super galère quand tu n'as qu'un réticule avec réglage de hausse, et le canon a un délai d'une seconde à la détente à cause du déploiement de déflecteurs. Donc faut pas s'attendre à abattre 10 appareils sur une sortie, déjà si tu abats 1 gars et largue tes bombes à peu près dans la zone cible, c'est une réussite.  ::lol:: 

Pour moi c'est un super module d'apprentissage, je le fais voler de temps en temps mais surtout pour le plaisir du vol (=lisse). Il ne t'emmènera pas aussi loin dans ta carrière de pilote virtuel qu'un Mirage ou un Viggen, si tu veux nous rejoindre le mardi soir un F-5E te frustrera probablement. Mais pour du solo et apprendre globalement à maîtriser DCS, c'est un avion assez simple et très agréable.

----------


## Flappie

> Au fait Flappie, j'ai pris le viggen  (148 pages de guide au lieu des 540 du F18, ca m'a rassuré )


Chouette.  ::): 




> Euh faut pas entrer une fréquence ou un code avant pour le capter ?





> 1688 est par défaut comme d'habitude, si le JTAC lase sur un code différent il faut le rentrer dans le TGP via le MFD (en cliquant sur le bouton LSS puis après je sais plus mais c'est facile).


C'est ça. papagueff évoque le JTAC des scripts CTLD. Dans l'éditeur, je peux spécifier le code que je veux, et lorsqu'un JTAC voit quelque chose, il précise le code. Comme le dit Ivan, ce JTAC est simple à utiliser : il poppe une fumée (le plus souvent, ça dépend du créateur de mission) puis il te dit ce qu'il éclaire et avec quel code.

----------


## KuroNyra

Faudrait vraiment que je me réinstalle ce jeu. J'ai eu une expérience déplaisante avec un groupe FR et un manque de temps qui ont tué mon envie d'apprendre à manier le Mirage.  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

Tu es toujours le bienvenu chez nous.  ::):  En plus on a tout plein d'experts du Mirage qui peuvent t'aider à gravir sa courbe d'apprentissage en multi.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Tu es toujours le bienvenu chez nous.  En plus on a tout plein d'experts du Mirage qui peuvent t'aider à gravir sa courbe d'apprentissage en multi.


Le hic est que:
Là je suis pas chez moi et donc le PC est hors d'atteinte.
Hors vacances scolaire, j'ai 0 temps dispo pour une session DCS vue que je me couche relativement tôt pour débuter tôt. -Conduire un car, toussa toussa-.


C'est chiant parce que j'aimais bien piloter mon F15 et mon SU-37. Ils étaient pas aussi avancés que les véritables modules, mais c'était déjà de quoi bien se marrer.

----------


## Setzer

Franchement, n'hésite pas, j'ai repris la simu y'a un gros mois et je viens de me mettre à DCS (ma dernière simu jet c'était flaming cliff 2..) et tout le monde est super bienveillant  c'est très agréable !

----------


## KuroNyra

> Franchement, n'hésite pas, j'ai repris la simu y'a un gros mois et je viens de me mettre à DCS (ma dernière simu jet c'était flaming cliff 2..) et tout le monde est super bienveillant  c'est très agréable !


Ho t'inquiète, j'ai déjà volé avec Flappie et compagnie et les CPC ont toujours été une compagnie agréable quelque soit le jeu! -Même si les Fox 2 dans l'arrière train sont toujours un risque!-

----------


## Qiou87

En parlant de bienveillance pour Nico et Flappie surtout: vous pensez quoi de l’idée d’avoir certains slots en hot start sur nos missions du mardi? Le cold start c’est sympa au début mais ceux qui se font abattre ou autre sont potentiellement démotivés quand il s’agit de se retaper une procédure de démarrage pour décoller, et partent plus tôt du serveur. Idem pour ceux qui arrivent un peu en retard. Juste une idée qui m’est venue en voyant Simon Pearson dire que même IRL il avait pas souvent démarré son avion grâce à la bienveillance de son crew chief. Je sais qu’il existe l’option automatique mais c’est très long sur la majorité des avions.

@Kuro: tu es le bienvenu même en F15 si tu veux, y’a pas d’obligation snob à voler en module full fidélité...

----------


## MrNutshot

Salut ! Je passe juste dire bonjour et à bientôt, le temps de finir le tuto du Mirage + le manuel + les tutos Youtube pour rentrer dans le détail. 
Mais content de voir que le communauté simu semble très active sur CPC.
Si j'ai des questions cons y'a moyen que je passe étaler mon ignorance de temps en temps avant de vous rejoindre en mission  ::rolleyes::

----------


## KuroNyra

> @Kuro: tu es le bienvenu même en F15 si tu veux, y’a pas d’obligation snob à voler en module full fidélité...


C'est plus par patriotisme que j'essaye d'apprendre le Mirage. Mais bon, faut que je réinstalle le jeu en preums!


Au passage, je me suis récemment offert un X52 -pas un pro par contre, hors stock- pour star wars squadron. Pour remplacer mon ancien T flight Stick X

----------


## Flappie

> En parlant de bienveillance pour Nico et Flappie surtout: vous pensez quoi de l’idée d’avoir certains slots en hot start sur nos missions du mardi? Le cold start c’est sympa au début mais ceux qui se font abattre ou autre sont potentiellement démotivés quand il s’agit de se retaper une procédure de démarrage pour décoller, et partent plus tôt du serveur. Idem pour ceux qui arrivent un peu en retard. Juste une idée qui m’est venue en voyant Simon Pearson dire que même IRL il avait pas souvent démarré son avion grâce à la bienveillance de son crew chief. Je sais qu’il existe l’option automatique mais c’est très long sur la majorité des avions.


Effectivement, certains l'aiment "chaud".  ::lol::  Mais certains l'aiment "froid" aussi, alors ça dépend de chacun. Quand on annonce sa participation, il ne faut pas hésiter à le demander. On l'a déjà fait auparavant et on le refera.
Personnellement, je préfère démarrer froid, ça me motive (un peu) pour ne pas foncer en kamikaze vers l'ennemi pendant la partie.




> Salut ! Je passe juste dire bonjour et à bientôt, le temps de finir le tuto du Mirage + le manuel + les tutos Youtube pour rentrer dans le détail. 
> Mais content de voir que le communauté simu semble très active sur CPC.
> Si j'ai des questions cons y'a moyen que je passe étaler mon ignorance de temps en temps avant de vous rejoindre en mission


Bienvenue, et surtout n'hésite pas à venir étaler ton ignorance !  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pareil, je préfère les cold start, comme ça en plus je sais que l'appareil est configuré comme je veux. Pis c'est marrant  ::): 

(Sinon si quelqu'un sait comment modifier les musiques du thème du menu principal...)

----------


## KuroNyra

Les cold start, ça met dans l'ambiance... Sauf quand le serveur bug, ou que y'a un reset de dernière minute après avoir passé 15 minutes à préparer ton zinc! :D

----------


## Flappie

@Benou : Un rapide recherche Windows m'indique que les .ogg du menu principal sont stockés ici : \DCS World\Mods\aircraft\nom_avion\Sounds\EditorMusic (pour une raison qui m'échappe, les modules ED voient souvent leurs sons stockés sous "nom_avion\Skins\1\...".
Tu dois donc remplacer le .ogg du module que tu as choisi en fond d'écran du jeu.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

C'est ce que j'ai fait, mais depuis une maj cet été ça ne fonctionne plus. J'ai l'impression que les ogg sont un reste et qu'ils ont changés la façon dont la musique est gérée.

----------


## KuroNyra

> C'est ce que j'ai fait, mais depuis une maj cet été ça ne fonctionne plus. J'ai l'impression que les ogg sont un reste et qu'ils ont changés la façon dont la musique est gérée.


T'as essayer de voir directement sur le forum DCS voir le Discord DCS pour ça?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pas encore, c'était la prochaine étape  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

::wub:: 

J'ai testé un peu hier sur mon Hornet parce que la mission me faisait faire 100nm de transit peinard, et y'a un son vraiment chiadé sur le Hornet désormais. Le bruit en tiers avant est totalement différent du tiers arrière, à l'avant on entend les entrées d'air qui aspirent des tonnes d'air, alors qu'en arrière le bruit est plus "sale", métallique, avec la sortie des turbines. En vue F2 c'est assez facile à essayer. Une fois en vue F3 je trouve le rendu super convaincant, on retrouve vraiment l'impression sonore qu'on a tous pu connaître en étant au sol avec un Mirage/Alpha Jet/Rafale qui nous passe au dessus de la tête. Cela met en avant l'intérêt du son pour l'immersion.

Je n'ai pas creusé en détails mais je ne retrouve pas du tout ce rendu sonore "riche" sur le Viper, et je pense donc à une upgrade (y'a quelques mois le Hornet n'avait pas un son aussi convaincant) qui viendra plus tard sur les autres, dont le 16. En tout cas Heatblur a visiblement utilisé cette techno et ce 14 sonne diablement bien dans la vidéo. A voir si c'est dispo dans l'OB pour le Tomcat.

D'ailleurs pour info à tous, la *prochaine Open Beta sort le 4 novembre 2020*. Contenu encore à confirmer, possible modèle de dommages détaillé pour WW2, des ajouts sur le A10C II détaillés dans cette vidéo, le reste est encore flou.

EDIT: et sinon hier j'ai fait un peu de CAS en F-5E en Syrie pour me détendre, et je me suis bien marré en fait. Roquettes + un peu de GBU (y'avait un JTAC), c'était très drôle. Faut s'habituer à trimer l'avion et à tout faire en manuel, mais ça confirme mon souvenir: cet avion est génial.

----------


## war-p

Faudra que je teste ces nouveaux son tien, ça fait un moment maintenant mais je me souviens assez bien du bruit que fait un F18 dans la vraie vie en démonstration.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

On pourrait presque se refaire une mission "old" avec du F5, Mig-15, F-86, toussa. C'était marrant sur la map Normandy, on pourrait faire la même en Syrie !

----------


## TuxFr78

> On pourrait presque se refaire une mission "old" avec du F5, Mig-15, F-86, toussa. C'était marrant sur la map Normandy, on pourrait faire la même en Syrie !


Ah mais carrément !!!

----------


## Qiou87

> On pourrait presque se refaire une mission "old" avec du F5, Mig-15, F-86, toussa. C'était marrant sur la map Normandy, on pourrait faire la même en Syrie !


Je suis totalement chaud. Cependant d'après le tableau à Flappie on est que 14 à avoir la Syrie et 9 à avoir la Syrie + un avion de l'époque "Corée". J'ai peur que ça restreigne et qu'on se retrouve à 3 ou 4 ce soir-là (en fonction des dispos), alors qu'à priori ça demande de créer une nouvelle mission. Mais peut-être que le tableau est pas à jour ou que certains vont s'offrir la carte ou un module Corée pendant ces soldes. C'est clair que voler sans datalink ni armement guidé ça faire progresser, et puis ça change.

----------


## Setzer

Dites voir, je voudrais tenter des campagnes custom mais quoi que je fasse le jeu ne les voit pas si je mets dans le répertoire  campagne, que ce soit zippé ou pas, via jsgme ou ovgme... qu'est-ce que je foire?

----------


## Flappie

> Je suis totalement chaud. Cependant d'après le tableau à Flappie on est que 14 à avoir la Syrie et 9 à avoir la Syrie + un avion de l'époque "Corée". J'ai peur que ça restreigne et qu'on se retrouve à 3 ou 4 ce soir-là (en fonction des dispos), alors qu'à priori ça demande de créer une nouvelle mission.


Créer une mission années 70, c'est plutôt rapide.  ::):  On peut très bien planifier la soirée un autre soir que le mardi afin de ne pas ostraciser les canards qui n'ont ni la Syrie ni un jet des anneées 60-70.




> Dites voir, je voudrais tenter des campagnes custom mais quoi que je fasse le jeu ne les voit pas si je mets dans le répertoire  campagne, que ce soit zippé ou pas, via jsgme ou ovgme... qu'est-ce que je foire?


Tu les mets dans quel répertoire ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Créer une mission années 70, c'est plutôt rapide.  On peut très bien planifier la soirée un autre soir que le mardi afin de ne pas ostraciser les canards qui n'ont ni la Syrie ni un jet des anneées 60-70.


Bah écoute, si c'est possible, tu peux compter sur moi avec grand plaisir. Je pensais pas mais hier j'ai vraiment retrouvé plaisir à piloter le F5, alors une soirée avec lui et entre nous, ça me fait envie.  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Dans mods>campaigns

----------


## Flappie

Je voulais le chemin complet, mais je suppose que tu parles du dossier du jeu.
Essaye plutôt de mettre les fichiers sous "_C:\Users\ton_nom\Saved Games\DCS\Missions\Campaigns\en_"

----------


## Qiou87

> Dans mods>campaigns


Il est là ton souci. Les missions et campagnes perso s'installent dans le dossier Parties enregistrées.

C:\Utilisateurs"Ton compte windows"\Parties enregistrées\DCS\Missions\Campaigns\en

Et tu les retrouves dans "mes campagnes" une fois en jeu. Idem pour les missions qui vont dans ce répertoire, sans aller dans le sous-dossier "campaigns".

----------


## SuperBacalhau

> Salut Bacalhau.  J'en ai 2 à te proposer : 
> 
> *F-5E Freedom Fighter*
> Mi A/A, mi A/G, le F-5 a des armements très simples vu l'age du bestiau. En attaque sol, tu n'as que du "lisse" : canon, bombes simples et roquettes. Ca demande un peu d'entraînement pour mettre des coups au but mais en dehors de ça, il parait que cet appareil est déconcertant de simplicité.
> 
> *AJS37 Viggen* (oui, je sais, je radote)
> Celui-ci est spécialisé attaque sol et mer, mais il emporte tout de même des AIM-9 Sidewinder au cas où. Beaucoup d'armement simples (roquettes, bombes lisses, pods canons), le premier missile Maverick qui ait existé (guidage TV) et quelques armes exotiques : missile antinavire tire-et-oublie, missile téléguidé "à la main", et lanceur planant à fragmentation. Son pilotage est simple, et il dispose d'un autopilote fiable, pratique pour raser le sol - sa vocation. Aucun MFD, mais plein de boutons partout et panneau indicateur à 6 digits avec des codes à retenir. Jette un œil au wiki pour te donner une idée de sa complexité.
> 
> Ca me tenterait bien aussi ! Le must serait d'avoir la map du "Hump" en Birmanie, mais pour une raison qui m'échappe, aucun éditeur ne semble vouloir/pouvoir réaliser des théâtres en Asie du Sud, à l'exception des 2 Corées dans Falcon.


Merci Flappie,

Bon au final j'ai pris le M2000 avant que tu n'aies eu l'occasion de répondre. C'est vrai qu'il est très sympa à piloter, en revanche c'est mon premier zinc réaliste, la pente est raide. J'en suis encore à essayer de configurer mon headtracker correctement et à apprendre la procédure de départ... la route va être longue.

----------


## Flappie

Tu n'es pas obligé de te manger la procédure de départ tout de suite. A ce sujet, sache que tu peux activer l'alignement auto dans les options de DCS. Je l'ai moi-même activée après seulement 2 alignements manuels.

----------


## Setzer

Clair que la configuration manuelle de l'ins c'est quand même bien relou sur le M2K, 8 min pour s'aligner  ::zzz:: 

Et merci pour vos réponses, en les mettant dans les sous répertoire du F/A 18 ca avait marché aussi.

----------


## Qiou87

Clairement, quand je commence un nouveau jet je pars à chaud pendant quelques temps. Une fois que je sais décoller, voler proprement et atterrir, je commence à regarder la procédure de démarrage. A la fin on a pas tous 4h par jour à dédier à DCS, oui le jeu peut être super réaliste et pointu, mais y'a aucune honte à utiliser un peu d'aides dispos de temps en temps. Faut pas oublier que les mecs qui pilotent ces jets ne font que ça de leurs journées et bénéficient d'années d'entraînement. Le but à la fin c'est pas de se dégoûter.

Et même dans nos soirées canard, si tu viens sans savoir démarrer ton jet, un petit LWin + Début et ton jet démarre tout seul.

D'ailleurs on vole demain? Qui est chaud?  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Oui  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Ouaiiiiis !
Setzer, tu voudras tâter du Viggen ?

----------


## Setzer

Oui pourquoi pas! Faudrait juste que tu m'indique les touches principales à binder, j'ai jamais lancé le module encore!

----------


## Flappie

Je suis dispo sur le TS des Canards.

----------


## Setzer

Suis pas chez moi :/

----------


## Flappie

Pas de souci. Envoie-moi un PM avec tes dispos.

Je viens de faire une vidéo sur le Home on Jam dans DCS. Ca me semble très bien simulé !  ::): 
Je précise que le F-15C qui tire l'AIM-7 explose quelques secondes après le lancement.

----------


## JanSolo

> Je suis totalement chaud. Cependant d'après le tableau à Flappie on est que 14 à avoir la Syrie et 9 à avoir la Syrie + un avion de l'époque "Corée". J'ai peur que ça restreigne et qu'on se retrouve à 3 ou 4 ce soir-là (en fonction des dispos), alors qu'à priori ça demande de créer une nouvelle mission. Mais peut-être que le tableau est pas à jour ou que certains vont s'offrir la carte ou un module Corée pendant ces soldes. C'est clair que voler sans datalink ni armement guidé ça faire progresser, et puis ça change.


Le Huey est accepté avec les zincs de cette période?
Je pense pouvoir me libérer demain soir et j'ai la carte de la Syrie.
Par contre, Flappie, tu pourrais me redonner les paramètres du serveur en MP?
J'ai du réinstaller l'ordi et j'ai perdu toutes les sauvegardes aussi bien des serveurs que des entrées pour le joystick, obligé de tout reconfigurer...

----------


## ze_droopy

Couvre-feu oblige, je devrais être là demain soir (peut-être un peu en retard).

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Couvre-feu oblige, je devrais être là demain soir (peut-être un peu en retard).


Je serai aussi présent en F18.
je ramène un pote si cela vous va  ::): 

Flappie je peux lui transmettre les coordonnées du TS?

Il vole en F16  ::P: : siffle:

----------


## Flappie

@david : Oui, pas de souci.

Résumons pour la soirée DCS de demain :

*DCS stable et open beta (elles sont identiques)* sur Caucase ou PG.


Setzer (Viggen)
Flappie (Viggen)
David (Hornet)
Qiou (Hornet ou Viper)
Olive (Viper)
Wannamama (Viper)
Benou (Warthog II)
Tux (Warthog II)
papagueff (Warthog II ou Blackshark)
Dusty (?)


Je ne sais pas encore si on volera au-dessus de la Syrie ou d'un autre territoire. A ceux qui s'inscrivent de préciser s'ils possèdent la map ou non. Au pire on se refera une mission au-dessus du Caucase ou de Persian Gulf.

----------


## Setzer

Perso je n'ai pas la Syrie encore...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Moi en A-10c II (normalement). Pas toute la soirée je pense (d'où le A-10).

----------


## davidmontpellier

> @david : Oui, pas de souci.
> 
> Résumons pour la soirée DCS de demain :
> 
> *DCS stable et open beta (elles sont identiques)*
> 
> Qiou (?)
> Setzer (Viggen)
> Flappie (Viggen)
> ...

----------


## TuxFr78

> @david : Oui, pas de souci.
> 
> Résumons pour la soirée DCS de demain :
> 
> *DCS stable et open beta (elles sont identiques)* sur Caucase ou PG.
> 
> Qiou (?)
> Setzer (Viggen)
> Flappie (Viggen)
> ...


Tux (Warthog II)

----------


## ze_droopy

> @david : Oui, pas de souci.
> 
> Résumons pour la soirée DCS de demain :
> 
> *DCS stable et open beta (elles sont identiques)* sur Caucase ou PG.
> 
> Qiou (?)
> Setzer (Viggen)
> Flappie (Viggen)
> ...


Si tu m'ignores c'est pour éviter de faire RIO suicidaire ?

----------


## Flappie

> Si tu m'ignores c'est pour éviter de faire RIO suicidaire ?


Oups, toutes mes confuses. Point de RIO demain, je coache Setzer en Viggen.
Tu voleras en quoi, toi ?

----------


## ze_droopy

N'importe, je suis rouillé sur tous. 14, 16, 18, 10...

----------


## Qiou87

Présent en 18 pour ma part, sauf si quelqu’un a besoin d’un wingman en Viper.

----------


## papagueff

papagueff présent demain soir en A10c 2 ou KA50  ::happy2::

----------


## Wannamama

Possible de revenir me joindre à vous ?
J'essaye de réapprivoiser le cockpit du F-16  ::lol:: .

----------


## Flappie

Avec plaisir.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Y'en a qui volent en WW2 sur DCS? Avec l'arrivée des dégâts localisés, je me demande si le temps est enfin venu de s'y intéresser. Avec les soldes le ticket d'entrée est à 60€ (Normandie + WW2 Assets + un avion style Spitfire). J'étais tenté par le Spit pour raisons de coeur, et aussi parce qu'il a visiblement 2 bonnes campagnes DLC dispos. La carte "channel" a l'air magnifique mais incompatible avec la VR vu les perfs, donc je passe mon tour pour l'instant.

Je me doute que ce serait que du solo, mais c'est pas si gênant - DCS Libération supporte aussi la 2e guerre mondiale donc rien qu'avec ça je peux me créer beaucoup d'heures de jeu (j'ai déjà 30h de vol en Syrie alors que peu de missions customs ou campagne ne sont dispos dessus). Je sais qu'Il-2 est moins cher et a plein d'avions et patati, mais j'accroche à l'approche de DCS et j'y ai mes habitudes disons. Je voudrai donc juste savoir si certains canards font du vol WW2 sur DCS, qu'est-ce qu'ils en pensent, et s'ils recommandent de s'y essayer.

----------


## Tugais

> Pas de souci. Envoie-moi un PM avec tes dispos.
> 
> Je viens de faire une vidéo sur le Home on Jam dans DCS. Ca me semble très bien simulé ! 
> Je précise que le F-15C qui tire l'AIM-7 explose quelques secondes après le lancement.
> 
> http://youtu.be/2Zx-WfNBeG8


La vidéo permet effectivement de bien réaliser que le tir HOJ est une réalité sur DCS.

Cela dit, dans le cas où vous arrivez dans la zone d'engagement du Sparrow, en général le brouilleur est déjà coupé car il ne sert plus à rien, le radar de l'appareil en face perçant le brouillage à cette distance. La guerre électronique sur DCS est gérée de façon très superficielle, les brouilleurs ne sont efficaces qu'aux portées intermédiaires ; l'allumer trop tôt, c'est dévoiler votre position approximative à un ennemi qui aurait pu ne pas être au courant de votre présence ; le conserver allumer trop longtemps ne sert à rien en raison du burn through.

Bref, en BVR les brouilleurs sont à utiliser avec parcimonie  :X1:

----------


## Setzer

Perso Quiou c'est plutôt l'inverse : j'ai deja pas mal investis sur IL2 pour la ww2 du coup je ne me sens pas de basculer sur DCS  pour cette époque, désolé !

----------


## Qiou87

> Bref, en BVR les brouilleurs sont à utiliser avec parcimonie


Quels modules ont un brouilleur qui marche dans DCS? Le Mirage je crois, il y en a d'autres?

----------


## Empnicolas

Finalement non présent ce soir.

----------


## Flappie

> Y'en a qui volent en WW2 sur DCS? Avec l'arrivée des dégâts localisés, je me demande si le temps est enfin venu de s'y intéresser. Avec les soldes le ticket d'entrée est à 60€ (Normandie + WW2 Assets + un avion style Spitfire). J'étais tenté par le Spit pour raisons de coeur, et aussi parce qu'il a visiblement 2 bonnes campagnes DLC dispos. La carte "channel" a l'air magnifique mais incompatible avec la VR vu les perfs, donc je passe mon tour pour l'instant.


Tant qu'il n'y aura pas de nuages synchronisés en multi dans DCS, je ne considère même pas passer aux modules WWII.
Mais en effet, les campagnes solo payantes de DCS WWII semblent mieux foutues que celles payantes d'IL2.




> les brouilleurs ne sont efficaces qu'aux portées intermédiaires ; l'allumer trop tôt, c'est dévoiler votre position approximative à un ennemi qui aurait pu ne pas être au courant de votre présence ; le conserver allumer trop longtemps ne sert à rien en raison du burn through.


Si je comprends bien, allumer le brouilleur "étale" ta signature radar dans l'espace aérien ? 
Du coup, quelles sont les distances -grosso modo- que tu recommandes, pour l'allumage, puis pour l'extinction ? On allume dès qu'on est scanné ? On éteint dès qu'on est locké ou ciblé par un missile ?




> Quels modules ont un brouilleur qui marche dans DCS? Le Mirage je crois, il y en a d'autres?


J'ai testé avec le Su-25T mais le HoJ ne marchait pas avec lui. A tester sur les autres modules.

----------


## Genchou

> Y'en a qui volent en WW2 sur DCS? Avec l'arrivée des dégâts localisés, je me demande si le temps est enfin venu de s'y intéresser. Avec les soldes le ticket d'entrée est à 60€ (Normandie + WW2 Assets + un avion style Spitfire). J'étais tenté par le Spit pour raisons de coeur, et aussi parce qu'il a visiblement 2 bonnes campagnes DLC dispos. La carte "channel" a l'air magnifique mais incompatible avec la VR vu les perfs, donc je passe mon tour pour l'instant.
> 
> Je me doute que ce serait que du solo, mais c'est pas si gênant - DCS Libération supporte aussi la 2e guerre mondiale donc rien qu'avec ça je peux me créer beaucoup d'heures de jeu (j'ai déjà 30h de vol en Syrie alors que peu de missions customs ou campagne ne sont dispos dessus). Je sais qu'Il-2 est moins cher et a plein d'avions et patati, mais j'accroche à l'approche de DCS et j'y ai mes habitudes disons. Je voudrai donc juste savoir si certains canards font du vol WW2 sur DCS, qu'est-ce qu'ils en pensent, et s'ils recommandent de s'y essayer.


J'ai justement réessayé quelques avions WW2 récemment et me suis posé la même question, mais au vu de la situation actuelle sur DCS j'ai préféré réinstaller IL2. C'est clairement moins sympa niveau modèle de vol et voler à la FC3 tout aux raccourcis est insupportable, mais au moins il y a du contenu de qualité derrière.

----------


## Genchou

> Si je comprends bien, allumer le brouilleur "étale" ta signature radar dans l'espace aérien ? 
> Du coup, quelles sont les distances -grosso modo- que tu recommandes, pour l'allumage, puis pour l'extinction ? On allume dès qu'on est scanné ? On éteint dès qu'on est locké ou ciblé par un missile ?


Je ne sais pas à quel point c'est réaliste, mais tel que c'est implémenté dans DCS, le jammer broadcast des "faux" retours radars tout autour de lui. Imagine un gros flood insensé dans toutes les directions. L'objectif est d'empêcher un hostile potentiel d'obtenir un lock et de connaître la distance de la cible. Le problème du jam est justement que ça annonce une position à toute le monde (sans distance). L'idée est donc de brouiller à moyenne distance, lorsqu'on sera d'office vu par d'autres radar mais encore assez loin pour que le brouilleur permette de cacher la distance et de rendre le lock difficile. Une fois suffisamment proche (je pense ~10NM mais à vérifier), la plupart des radars peuvent "burn-through", c'est-à-dire établir un lock malgré le brouillage. C'est donc peu utile de l'allumer si les hostiles sont proches.

Dans DCS je sais que quasi tous les avions FC3 (peut-être pas le Su-25A) ont un jammer activable. Les vrais modules je sais pas trop, au minimum l'A-10C en est capable avec un pod ECM.

Donc le brouilleur sert très peu dans DCS et s'il faut l'allumer c'est pas trop tôt pour ne pas dévoiler sa position, ni trop tard parce que de toute manière ça change rien. Au pifomètre je dirais entre 25 et 10NM si t'as des hostiles actifs dans ta direction.

----------


## Qiou87

Face à un AIM-120C ou un SD-10 tu peux facilement accrocher et tirer à 40Nm si tu es en altitude. 30Nm si tu veux que ton missile ait encore suffisamment d'énergie pour une cible très mobile en terminal. Et il me semble que l'ECM est si mal implémenté dans DCS que tu peux lock un avion FC3 qui jamme dans certains modules (genre F/A-18C) alors que d'autres (genre M2K) seront brouillés.

En 60h de vol en Hornet j'ai jamais eu un seul contact qui me brouillait. Idem en 40h de Viper. Les seules conditions pour pas avoir de lock sont un masquage terrain ou un aspect latéral/arrière qui compliquent et réduisent la distance d'accrochage.




> J'ai justement réessayé quelques avions WW2 récemment et me suis posé la même question, mais au vu de la situation actuelle sur DCS j'ai préféré réinstaller IL2. C'est clairement moins sympa niveau modèle de vol et voler à la FC3 tout aux raccourcis est insupportable, mais au moins il y a du contenu de qualité derrière.


Merci de ce retour. Moi l'aspect multi WW2 je m'en tape (on vole pas entre canards sur ces avions), c'est purement sur le contenu solo. Et justement la qualité des modèles de vol m'intéresse beaucoup, c'est pas forcément que pour faire du combat, mais aussi voler avec une hélice. Et l'immersion de DCS en VR me pousse à rester chez eux (sensation vraiment de "voler" + cockpit cliquable).

----------


## Aghora

Est ce que la physique et les maths du radar sont implémentés aussi proche que possible de la réalité ? Sinon ça ne m'étonne pas que ce soit difficile de simuler un brouilleur.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je pense que la physique du radar n'est justement pas implémentée ou très peu, chaque appareil bricole son radar avec des données et résultats plus ou moins fiables qui sont tweakées pour à la fois correspondre à peu près à la réalité et avoir des appareils à peu près équilibrés. Tout ça ne se base pas sur une simulation réaliste des ondes et de leur propagation, je ne pense pas qu'aucun simulateur ait jamais fait ça d'ailleurs.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Si je comprends bien, allumer le brouilleur "étale" ta signature radar dans l'espace aérien ?


Le brouilleur simulé dans DCS est un brouilleur à bruit (ce qui n'est pas forcément réaliste sur des avions). Le but est de saturer le récepteur du radar adverse, l'empechant de traiter ses propres retours. Donc tu émets des ondes à forte puissance, signalant ta présence (mais essayant de supprimer ta distance). Quand tu vas te rapprocher du récepteur, ses retours seront de plus en plus élevés, jusqu'à dépasser le niveau de bruit du brouilleur (burn-through), le rendant inefficace et contre-productif.
Pour se le représenter moins techniquement, imagine que tu essaies, de nuit, de trouver une voiture (ta cible) avec une lampe torche (le radar). La voiture allume plein phare vers toi: tu es ébloui, ta lampe ne sert à rien, tu sais que la voiture est là mais pas exactement à quelle distance.




> Du coup, quelles sont les distances -grosso modo- que tu recommandes, pour l'allumage, puis pour l'extinction ? On allume dès qu'on est scanné ? On éteint dès qu'on est locké ou ciblé par un missile ?


Ca dépend de ta SA et du TacSit: Est-ce tu connais la menace et sa distance? Est-ce tu sais si la menace est capable de te détecter? Si elle t'as déjà détectée? En fonction de tout cela, il faudra allumer ou éteindre ton brouilleur suivant ton idée de manœuvre tactique. Concernant les missiles, théoriquement la meilleure méthode est d'activer le brouilleur, lâcher des leurres, puis arrêter le brouilleur. Dans DCS c'est d'une efficacité toute relative mais c'est mieux que rien.






> J'ai testé avec le Su-25T mais le HoJ ne marchait pas avec lui. A tester sur les autres modules.


Tu as pensé à le prendre le brouilleur en emport?

----------


## Genchou

> Merci de ce retour. Moi l'aspect multi WW2 je m'en tape (on vole pas entre canards sur ces avions), c'est purement sur le contenu solo. Et justement la qualité des modèles de vol m'intéresse beaucoup, c'est pas forcément que pour faire du combat, mais aussi voler avec une hélice. Et l'immersion de DCS en VR me pousse à rester chez eux (sensation vraiment de "voler" + cockpit cliquable).


Idem ici. Je suis peu intéressé par le multi, je joue quasi que en singleplayer et c'est pour ça que je laisse de plus en plus DCS de côté pour aller voir BMS et IL2, qui sont laaargement supérieurs.

----------


## Aghora

> Je pense que la physique du radar n'est justement pas implémentée ou très peu, chaque appareil bricole son radar avec des données et résultats plus ou moins fiables qui sont tweakées pour à la fois correspondre à peu près à la réalité et avoir des appareils à peu près équilibrés. Tout ça ne se base pas sur une simulation réaliste des ondes et de leur propagation, je ne pense pas qu'aucun simulateur ait jamais fait ça d'ailleurs.


Oui mais même sans l'équation du Radar (l'électromag hein), je me demandais si les caracs d'interception, d'émission et réception avec une modélisation "signalesque" pourrait être implémentée. Typiquement, le brouilleur le plus simple c'est un bruit blanc émis pour justement aveugler le radar. Après, il y en a des plus aboutis, y en a qui vont jusqu'à annuler les sinus/cosinus du signal par exemple ou d'autres encore plus sophistiqués.

Mais si c'est du bricolage ou autres astuces trouvées pour éviter de modéliser ça, alors forcément "brouiller" ces astuces ne doit pas être simple.

----------


## ze_droopy

Actuellement c'est juste une comparaison de niveau de signal je pense.
Pas sûr que la puissance de calcul nécessaire à faire du traitement de signal vaille l'interêt dans ce domaine où les capacités/performances sont ultra classifiées.
Vu qu'ils travaillent sur un "vrai" radar, on ne sait jamais, mais je n'ai pas trop d'espoir de voir un brouilleur à vol de fenêtre de sitôt.

----------


## Aghora

> Actuellement c'est juste une comparaison de niveau de signal je pense.
> Pas sûr que la puissance de calcul nécessaire à faire du traitement de signal vaille l'interêt dans ce domaine où les capacités/performances sont *ultra classifiées*.
> Vu qu'ils travaillent sur un "vrai" radar, on ne sait jamais, mais je n'ai pas trop d'espoir de voir un brouilleur à vol de fenêtre de sitôt.


J'avais oublié ce léger détail.

----------


## Loloborgo

Pas dispo ce soir les amis, désolé, j'ai attaqué la semaine d'aprèm.

----------


## Flappie

> Tu as pensé à le prendre le brouilleur en emport?


Héhé, bien vu. Je pensais que le Su-25 avait un jammer intégré. Aussi, je ne comprenais pas à quoi servaient ce fameux pod. Merci.

----------


## Flappie

Je cherche une mission pour ce soir. Voici ce que je propose. Vous avez des préférences ?

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3246863/ (full CAS, pas de CAP)
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3306039/ (Clear Field, déjà jouée - il me semble que la CAP était pas fortiche, vous confirmez ?)
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3306210/ (mission dynamique avec objectifs qui poppent - pas top pour commencer en Viggen, on va éviter)

----------


## Loloborgo

> Bah écoute, si c'est possible, tu peux compter sur moi avec grand plaisir. Je pensais pas mais hier j'ai vraiment retrouvé plaisir à piloter le F5, alors une soirée avec lui et entre nous, ça me fait envie.


Idem, j'apprécie aussi beaucoup le F-5, et je n'ai également jamais volé sur le Farmer, ça sera l'occasion!

----------


## Qiou87

> Je cherche une mission pour ce soir. Voici ce que je propose. Vous avez des préférences ?
> 
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3246863/ (full CAS, pas de CAP)
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3306039/ (Clear Field, déjà jouée - il me semble que la CAP était pas fortiche, vous confirmez ?)
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3306210/ (mission dynamique avec objectifs qui poppent - pas top pour commencer en Viggen, on va éviter)


On peut voler dans le golfe sinon? j'ai cru comprendre que Setzer était celui qui n'a pas la Syrie, mais d'après ton tableau il a bien PG. Avec le temps dehors j'ai besoin de soleil et d'eau turquoise.  ::lol:: 

Round table existe sur PG.
Idem pour Clear field dont la version PG s'appelle Operation Snowfox. Effectivement ça me rappelle quelque chose.

L'une ou l'autre me va, je suis pas sûr d'être à l'aise en CAS en Hornet donc un peu de CAP ça me va (ou du mixte).

----------


## Flappie

J'ai peur que ces missions ne soient pas adaptées pour un dépucelage en Viggen. Du coup je suis en train de modifier une de mes missions sur Caucase (désolé Qiou, promis, on refera du désert la prochaine fois), j'ai nommé "Tatar à hublots", pour y ajouter des Viggen.
Pour vous éviter l'ennui, je suis en train de modifier les positions ennemies. 

Voici le topo :

*SEAD-CAP-CAS* (Gali / Senaki)
Olive (Viper)
Wannamama (Viper)
Benou (Warthog II)
Tux (Warthog II)
papagueff (Warthog II)

*CAS* (anti-navire sur Poti, puis strikes dans les terres)
Setzer (Viggen)
Flappie (Viggen)

*SEAD-CAS-CAP* (Batumi / Kobuleti)
David (Hornet)
Qiou (Hornet)
Dusty (?)

Pour rappel, l'objectif de cette mission est de reprendre les bases côtières de Batumi, Senaki et Kobuleti dans cet ordre (des Chinook viendront se poser quand les défenses seront anéanties).

----------


## Qiou87

> Du coup je suis en train de modifier une de mes missions sur Caucase (désolé Qiou, promis, on refera du désert la prochaine fois)


T'inquiète je vais pas jouer les ingrats alors que tu modifies une mission exprès.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

J'ai même pensé à autoriser les étiquettes et à harmoniser les fréquences SRS.

----------


## Setzer

Oui pour info j'ai bien PG! Et cool si on fait du navire, j'ai bavé en voyant les video du rb04!

Je n'ai toujours pas srs non plus par contre.

----------


## Flappie

SRS n'est pas obligatoire. Je relaierai les messages entre SRS et TS.

----------


## Flappie

F-16C & A-10C en vert
AV-8B , F/A-18C & F-14B en gris
AJS37 en noir

----------


## Genchou

C'est 21h ou 21h30 le rdv ? Place pour un F/A-18C de plus ?

----------


## davidmontpellier

Tu peux venir et c'est à 21h00.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

21h, y a tjrs de la place  ::):

----------


## Loloborgo

Je préfererai être devant mon HOTAS qu'au boulot  ::cry:: 

Bons vols les amis et pas de quartier pour les méchants!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

T'inquiète, on s'est fait défoncer :D (Les A-10 en tout cas).

----------


## Qiou87

> T'inquiète, on s'est fait défoncer :D (Les A-10 en tout cas).


Pas les Hornet. Nous on était beaux, on sentait bon, et on a même libéré Batumi.  :Cigare:

----------


## ze_droopy

> T'inquiète, on s'est fait défoncer :D (Les A-10 en tout cas).



Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles...  ::P:  (réalisé sans trucage)

----------


## TuxFr78

Bon en tout cas le serveur a planté juste au moment ou top gun démarre sur Paris première ... coïncidence ???

----------


## Setzer

Ben moi j'aime bien le Viggen, même si lui ne m'aime  pas trop  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

1 navire de guerre abattu, 1 atterro presque parfait sur un taxiway... Tu t'en es très bien tiré pour quelqu'un qui avait 20 minutes de vol dessus ! Sans compter que tu as dû régler ton souci de palo/frein au cours de la soirée. Félicitations ! Et bienvenue au club des low riders.  :Halmet: 

Tes photos souvenirs : 





Et un joli lever de soleil en prime :

----------


## Flappie

J'enquête sur le crash de ce soir. Voici à quoi ça resssemble :




> 2020-10-27 21:51:05.057 INFO NET: onPlayerSlot(2, 925)
> 2020-10-27 21:51:05.059 INFO NET: passed onPlayerTryChangeSlot
> 2020-10-27 21:51:05.059 INFO NET: release unit 1367
> 2020-10-27 21:51:05.059 INFO Scripting: event:type=relinquished,initiatorPilotName=Dusty,t  arget=Warthog II-1,t=38473.894,targetMissionID=1367,
> 2020-10-27 21:51:05.061 INFO NET: client[2] occupied unit 925
> 2020-10-27 21:51:05.109 INFO EDCORE: try to write dump information


Au moment du crash, un joueur venait tout juste de changer de slot. D'après ce que je comprends, c'est Dusty qui aurait pris un Warthog II, c'est bien ça Dusty ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> https://i.ibb.co/6w3BjsN/Screen-201027-224242.jpg
> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles...  (réalisé sans trucage)


Et mention spéciale au gruyère que Papagueff à réussi à faire rentrer aussi ! Devait manquer la moitié des surfaces de vol  :^_^: 

Flappie : Si je me gourre pas, Dusty avait déjà pris un Su-25T plutôt.

----------


## Flappie

> Flappie : Si je me gourre pas, Dusty avait déjà pris un Su-25T plutôt.


Ah oui  "relinquished" -> "abndonné". Donc Dusty a quitté son A-10C II pour prendre un Su-25T. Pas sûr que ça ait eu une incidence sur le crash, mais les deux moments sont extrêmement proches.
Au cas où, je vais supprimer puis recréer les Su-25T.

----------


## TuxFr78

En tout cas cette mission est dure pour les A10 à cause des SAM mais vraiment agréable !
Je n’ai pas réussi à larguer mes jdam laser hier. 
Pas trouvé pourquoi encore mais dommage parce que je pense que c’est une bonne méthode contre les SA13 ouSA15 en A10.

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'enquête sur le crash de ce soir. Voici à quoi ça resssemble :
> 
> 
> 
> Au moment du crash, un joueur venait tout juste de changer de slot. D'après ce que je comprends, c'est Dusty qui aurait pris un Warthog II, c'est bien ça Dusty ?


Effectivement la dernière ligne avant le dump c'est quand j'ai pris le Su-25T.

----------


## Flappie

> En tout cas cette mission est dure pour les A10 à cause des SAM mais vraiment agréable !


La couverture SAM ne vous empêchait pas de traiter le WP1, mais apparemment celui-ci a été zappé. N'hésitez pas à lire le briefing ou à m'expliquer les difficultés rencontrées pendant la partie. Je m'arrange pour toujours être à l'écoute sur la fréquence globale (253 AM).

J'ai corrigé la mission pour que les WP de l'A-10C pointent vers le sol.

----------


## TuxFr78

> La couverture SAM ne vous empêchait pas de traiter le WP1, mais apparemment celui-ci a été zappé. N'hésitez pas à lire le briefing ou à m'expliquer les difficultés rencontrées pendant la partie. Je m'arrange pour toujours être à l'écoute sur la fréquence globale (253 AM).
> 
> J'ai corrigé la mission pour que les WP de l'A-10C pointent vers le sol.


 Quand on est passé sur le WP1 ça brûlait de partout sur l’aéroport. Je n’ai pas vu de cibles du coup je suis passé au WP2

----------


## Flappie

La base qui brulait, c'était Sukhumi (base de départ des Viggen). Votre WP1 était plus loin, en plein dans Gali.



Je referai la mission avec des scripts maison.

----------


## Setzer

Oui c'était tout cassé chez nous, le taxiway penchait bigrement vers la gauche d'où certains accidents, enfin c'est ce que je vais declarer au BEAD  ::siffle::

----------


## TuxFr78

D’ailleurs le JTAC ne nous a jamais répondu

----------


## Qiou87

D'ailleurs si on liste les améliorations potentielles pour la mission (que j'ai trouvé fun du point de vue du sud):
- y'a 2x le Roosevelt, pas de Stennis vu sur F10
- je n'ai pas trouvé la fréquence du Roosevelt pour le contacter. C'est un point important sur le SC d'avoir les coms radios pour l'approche, ça participe à l'immersion. Ce serait top si la fréquence était dans le brief.  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

En fait Flappie, le "souci" pour les A-10, c'était pas tant le briefing toussa. On se doutait qu'il y avait des cibles mais on ne les as pas trouvé (on a pensé qu'elles avaient été traitées) et on a cherché dans la ville et juste autour.

C'est surtout la faute à la carte F10 qui n'affiche plus les trajets et les WP en sélectionnant l'avion (ça donne une bonne vision globale). La carte TAD du F-10 est pas mal pour ça, mais achement moins lisibles que la map F10.

Bon, ça n'a pas empêché de se marrer  ::):  La mission était bien sympa tout de même ! Mention spéciale au duel A-10c vs Mig-29 !!

J'ai pu découvrir comment redémarrer un moteur en plein vol, et utiliser le casque et les profils du viseur intégré !

----------


## Flappie

> C'est surtout la faute à la carte F10 qui n'affiche plus les trajets et les WP en sélectionnant l'avion (ça donne une bonne vision globale).


Très juste mais je comptais sr le JTAC pour vous indiquer les cibles (* > F10 > JTAC Status), ce qu'il n'a apparemment pas fait.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

(Pour être honnête j'étais pas sur la bonne fréquence pour le contacter.....)

----------


## Flappie

Pas besoin de fréquence, c'est un JTAC CTLD.

----------


## TuxFr78

Il y a une fréquence dans le briefing c’est pour ça
En tout cas on a essayé plusieurs fois de le joindre et il n’a jamais répondu

----------


## Flappie

Argh, désolé c'est un reste d'une ancienne version.
Je viens de vérifier : le fumi fonctionne nickel quand on passe par le menu * > F10.

----------


## ze_droopy

J'avoue je n'ai pas zieuté le briefing du tout. Et une fois en l'air, j'étais trop occupé à y rester... Dur la reprise.

----------


## TuxFr78

La mission a quand même un super potentiel !
Elle est dure mais pas infaisable. Elle m’a bien plu

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pareil, j'aimerai bien refaire la même Mardi prochain (ou un autre jour dans la semaine éventuellement).

----------


## Flappie

On la refera, pas de souci, mais plus tard afin de ne pas lasser les personnes qui y ont déjà joué auparavant.
Ne taffant pas vendredi, je cherche des idées pour une nouvelles mission, sur Caucase ou PG. A vos MP !  ::):

----------


## MrNutshot

> On la refera, pas de souci, mais plus tard afin de ne pas lasser les personnes qui y ont déjà joué auparavant.
> Ne taffant pas vendredi, je cherche des idées pour une nouvelles mission, sur Caucase ou PG. A vos MP !


Je suis encore sur l'apprentissage (mirage 2000) donc j'ai pas trop mon mot à dire vu que j'ai pas encore volé en mission. Mais en terme de scénario, du mortier lourd qui défonce une ville et des chasseurs qui contrôlent la zone c'est un scénario qui me parait sympa. Ca donne de l'A/S et de l'A/A. Si en plus en ajoute des batteries anti-air c'est le top en terme de challenge.
C'est l'avis de quelqu'un qui n'a pas volé mais qui aimerait voir ce genre de missions.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

PS: après je suis influencé par les vidéos que j'ai regardées avant d'acheter le Mirage 2000. Le coup de l'AA et AS ça vient de là : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu6e2gcYe78

----------


## Flappie

Excellente idée.  ::):  J'ai déjà fait un scénario de ville assiégée (Krasnodar) mais il n'y avait pas la CAP ennemie au-dessus. Par contre, j'ai un peu peur que la CAS s'ennuie en attendant que le ciel soit dégagé. Des idées pour les occuper en attendant ?

----------


## Azmodan

Peut-être pourrait-elle intercepter des convois qui cherchent à ravitailler / apporter des renforts / couvrir les arrières  des assiégeants ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Tu peux faire de la DA et du Mud au même endroit et en meme temps si tu assumes les pertes (donc respawn hot, pas trop de nav).
C'est pas très moderno-occidental comme tactique, mais la guerre c'est moche.
Ca fait aussi travailler d'autant la SA des chasseurs pour éviter les frat.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Et ça donne un piquant à la CAS en obligeant à lever les yeux du TGP aussi !

J'ai bien kiffé le Mig-21 qui passe à fond entre nos 2 A-10c par exemple !

----------


## Qiou87

Je rejoins les avis: une CAS basse altitude avec CAP ennemie sur zone, ça rajoute du piquant et de la motivation pour la CAP amie.

Et sinon RDJ: le TF-51 est fun! J'ai fait un tour en Syrie (au Liban en fait) et c'était très plaisant. Je me réchauffe rapidement à l'idée d'acheter un module à hélices moi...

----------


## Erkin_

Je vais sans doute me prendre l'upgrade de l'A10C pour me mettre à DCS (j'ai déjà le précédent).
Il y a des trucs de vraiment cool à acheter avec l'A10C II ?

----------


## Flappie

> Il y a des trucs de vraiment cool à acheter avec l'A10C II ?


Tu parles d'autres appareils, de cartes ou de campagnes ?

----------


## Erkin_

Des cartes et campagnes. Pour voir s'il y a vraiment un truc qu'il ne faut pas louper ou bien si le contenu de base avec l'A10C suffit.

----------


## Qiou87

> Des cartes et campagnes. Pour voir s'il y a vraiment un truc qu'il ne faut pas louper ou bien si le contenu de base avec l'A10C suffit.


En terme de carte celle de la Syrie défonce tout. Par contre faut soit faire ses missions dessus, soit jouer à DCS Liberation, car elle est sortie il y a peu et n'a donc pas beaucoup de contenu dispo pour l'instant. Mais pour un avion qui vole bas comme le A10, c'est quand même le kif d'avoir un terrain aussi détaillé.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

L'A10 II n'a pour le moment aucun contenu solo propre (campagnes, etc...).

----------


## Flappie

Comme l'A-10C et l'A-10C II sont deux appareil différents, et que le II est fraîchement sorti, les campagnes officielles n'ont pas toutes été rendues compatibles.

MAIS je vois qu'Operation Piercing Fury a été convertie, et rendue gratuite pour tous qui plus est !  ::):  (instructions pour l'installer ici)

Tu as également deux autres campagnes gratuites par là.

Toutes ces campagnes se déroulent dans le Caucase, donc pas besoin d'acheter de cartes pour y jouer. Sinon, la carte du moment c'est la Syrie, mais elle n'est pas encore soldée et elle manque un poil d'optimisation... il faut dire que c'est la carte la plus détaillée du jeu.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> En terme de carte celle de la Syrie défonce tout. Par contre faut soit faire ses missions dessus, soit jouer à DCS Liberation, car elle est sortie il y a peu et n'a donc pas beaucoup de contenu dispo pour l'instant. Mais pour un avion qui vole bas comme le A10, c'est quand même le kif d'avoir un terrain aussi détaillé.


Hier soir j'ai joué sur les serveurs de 4YA. Ils ont une map sur la Syrie qui est très sympas.
Il y a au départ pas mal de CAS à faire autour du lac de Tibériade contre de la CAS des hélico ennemis.

----------


## Qiou87

> Hier soir j'ai joué sur les serveurs de 4YA. Ils ont une map sur la Syrie qui est très sympas.
> Il y a au départ pas mal de CAS à faire autour du lac de Tibériade contre de la CAS des hélico ennemis.


Ouais c'est vrai que j'ai pas pensé au multi. D'ailleurs si t'es chaud pour un soir du week-end david, tu m'envoies un MP? On peut se faire un peu de 4YA ensemble vendredi/samedi/dimanche en ce qui me concerne.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je connais pas cette campagne merci Flappie je vais me faire ça !  ::):

----------


## Erkin_

Ah ouais, je pensais que tout était compatible entre l'A-10C et l'A-10C II. Je me posais la question pour profiter en effet des soldes.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Ouais c'est vrai que j'ai pas pensé au multi. D'ailleurs si t'es chaud pour un soir du week-end david, tu m'envoies un MP? On peut se faire un peu de 4YA ensemble vendredi/samedi/dimanche en ce qui me concerne.


Samedi pas de soucis on peut se faire cela.

----------


## Qiou87

*Sortie prévue en multi sur DCS Stable/OB (même version) ce soir à 21h.*

Pas besoin de s’inscrire, venez sur le TS. David et moi y serons en Hornet. On va voler sur les serveurs 4YA en *Syrie*, donc posséder la carte est un must. La mission consiste à libérer plusieurs bases sur toute la carte, il y a donc de la CAP, CAS et SEAD à faire.

----------


## war-p

Je passe juste pour rapporter qu'il va y avoir du nouveau sur le 18 avec la mise à jour des fonctionnalités du HMD. Il va être relié aux données du datalink. Il pourra ainsi afficher les données des contacts allié/ennemis/inconnu. Le mode air/ground arrivera plus tard.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Dites, sur le 18, le radar A/G est vraiment utile pour trouver des cibles ? Il est chouette, rien à dire, mais même en Exp3, à part avoir une vue "précise" de la géographie d'une zone, je sais pas (je précise l'avoir utilisé une seule fois).

----------


## Qiou87

> Dites, sur le 18, le radar A/G est vraiment utile pour trouver des cibles ? Il est chouette, rien à dire, mais même en Exp3, à part avoir une vue "précise" de la géographie d'une zone, je sais pas (je précise l'avoir utilisé une seule fois).


Je pense que ça dépend du terrain ; si accidenté, bof, si c'est une plaine ou en mer, ça peut être utile. Là où je pense que c'est implacable c'est en anti-navires justement, tu scannes une large zone, tu trouves le bateau, tu envoies ton Harpoon sur l'azimut et distance correspondants, et c'est bon. Enfin sauf si on te demande un VID évidemment.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bacab

> Je pense que ça dépend du terrain ; si accidenté, bof, si c'est une plaine ou en mer, ça peut être utile. Là où je pense que c'est implacable c'est en anti-navires justement, tu scannes une large zone, tu trouves le bateau, tu envoies ton Harpoon sur l'azimut et distance correspondants, et c'est bon. Enfin sauf si on te demande un VID évidemment.


Le principal avantage du radar A/S par rapport à un un pod est sa relative immunité à la météo : mettons que tu veuilles bombarder un pont depuis le FL 250 (pour rester hors de portée des SHORAD par exemple) et que le plafond nuageux est overcast à 8000 ft, le radar est alors assez utile pour affiner les coordonnées de l'objectif avant d'envoyer une bombe dessus (ou alors tu fait confiance aux coordonnées données pendant le briefing mais elles peuvent être erronées). IRL lors du raid sur Tripoli (El Dorado Canyon) les pilotes de F-111 devaient confirmer la cible avec la centrale, le pod et le radar avant d'arriver sur l'IP, en cas d'échec d'un seul capteur la consigne était d'annuler la passe.
Autre avantage du radar : repérer le terrain bien avant qu'il ne soit possible de le faire au pod.

EDIT : je viens de penser que dans DCS vous ciblez le plus souvent des véhicules. Effectivement la résolution du radar du F-18 dans ce cas ne permet pas de les repérer. S'ils étaient en mouvement dans une plaine et que le mode GMT était développé, alors la, oui tu pourrais les repérer.

----------


## partizan

Question les coins coins, pour une 3070 > entre une pny et une asus il y a 120 € en plus pour la seconde.
Par défaut je suis plutôt evga, et du coup mon choix se porterait sur Asus ? PNY je connais pas, c'est une marque OK ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Honnêtement j'attendrais encore un peu pour les 3070 si tu peux. Censées être lâchées a 520€ elles sont à 100€ de plus actuellement. Parce que nouveauté, rupture, tout ça...

----------


## partizan

J'ai pas trop souvenir de cartes qui sortent au prix de l'annonce depuis les achats pour minage... et puis bien souvent ça monte encore plus avec le temps je trouve  ::(: 
Tant que la 980 tient le coup il n'y a pas urgence à changer mais j'aimerai bien avoir un peu plus de pêche en fps et de l'affichage plus détaillé.

----------


## war-p

> Le principal avantage du radar A/S par rapport à un un pod est sa relative immunité à la météo : mettons que tu veuilles bombarder un pont depuis le FL 250 (pour rester hors de portée des SHORAD par exemple) et que le plafond nuageux est overcast à 8000 ft, le radar est alors assez utile pour affiner les coordonnées de l'objectif avant d'envoyer une bombe dessus (ou alors tu fait confiance aux coordonnées données pendant le briefing mais elles peuvent être erronées). IRL lors du raid sur Tripoli (El Dorado Canyon) les pilotes de F-111 devaient confirmer la cible avec la centrale, le pod et le radar avant d'arriver sur l'IP, en cas d'échec d'un seul capteur la consigne était d'annuler la passe.
> Autre avantage du radar : repérer le terrain bien avant qu'il ne soit possible de le faire au pod.
> 
> EDIT : je viens de penser que dans DCS vous ciblez le plus souvent des véhicules. Effectivement la résolution du radar du F-18 dans ce cas ne permet pas de les repérer. S'ils étaient en mouvement dans une plaine et que le mode GMT était développé, alors la, oui tu pourrais les repérer.


Le mode GMT n'est pas encore implémenté, mais oui ça sera clairement un gamechanger, tout comme le mode sea. Et sinon j'ai testé, on repère assez bien les grosses cibles au sol, genre amas de tanks ou un awacs parké par exemple en exp3.

----------


## Flappie

> Question les coins coins, pour une 3070 > entre une pny et une asus il y a 120 € en plus pour la seconde.
> Par défaut je suis plutôt evga, et du coup mon choix se porterait sur Asus ? PNY je connais pas, c'est une marque OK ?


Tant que le support suit, ce sont toutes les mêmes cartes. Et visiblement, le support suit. La carte PNY n'est pas moins chère. C'est juste qu'ASUS sait ce qu'elle "pèse" et fait gonfler les prix.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Davache..... Le 18, à trimmer pour se poser, c'est chaud patate.... Et j'en suis juste à essayer de me poser sur un aéroport en dur ^^

Je comprends pas bien comment "chasser" le E pour bien trimmer. J'ai l'impression que dès que je suis bon, pouf, ça part en couille dans les 3 sec qui suivent. J'ai réussi à me poser en mettant l'ATC en marche, mais qd même....

----------


## ze_droopy

> Davache..... Le 18, à trimmer pour se poser, c'est chaud patate.... Et j'en suis juste à essayer de me poser sur un aéroport en dur ^^
> 
> Je comprends pas bien comment "chasser" le E pour bien trimmer. J'ai l'impression que dès que je suis bon, pouf, ça part en couille dans les 3 sec qui suivent. J'ai réussi à me poser en mettant l'ATC en marche, mais qd même....


Le trim change de fonctionnement lorsque tes éléments sont sortis, il maintient l'AoA automatiquement. Donc si tu comprends le fonctionnement, c'est encore plus facile de maintenir le vecteur vitesse sur le E, le trim/autopilote le fait pour toi, tu n'as plus que la manette des gaz a gérer. Et l'assiette bien sûr, mais tu ne changes plus l'AoA avec le stick.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Oui ce qui est dur à comprendre au début c'est que t'ajustes au gaz, faut surtout pas pitcher.

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui ce qui est dur à comprendre au début c'est que t'ajustes au gaz, faut surtout pas pitcher.


C'est ça, tu le poses aux gaz. Et un autre truc difficile à intuiter au début: faut faire comme Até dans sa vidéo du Super-E et pas hésiter à bouger un peu ses gaz par anticipation, et régulièrement. Les moteurs ont une grosse inertie sur le Hornet.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Vous m'avez perdu ^^
J'ai bien compris justement que le trim marchait pas pareil.
L'ATC ne joue pas sur les gaz uniquement justement ? En gros, vous faites comment ? Vous activez l'atc, il se met sur le E, et vous gérez juste la vitesse de descente aux gaz ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Jamais utilisé l'ATC.
Tu trim a 11° d'AoA, et tu gères ta pente au gaz.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Si tu tombes trop dans le E tu mets un peu de gaz, si tu remontes au dessus de E tu baisses les gaz, tu dois quasiment pas toucher au manche à part pour rester dans l'axe. Et en effet c'est là que tu vois l'abominable inertie des gaz du F18 qui me manque vraiment pas, faut apprendre à anticiper  ::):

----------


## Olis

> Question les coins coins, pour une 3070 > entre une pny et une asus il y a 120 € en plus pour la seconde.
> Par défaut je suis plutôt evga, et du coup mon choix se porterait sur Asus ? PNY je connais pas, c'est une marque OK ?


Aucun soucis avec ma précédente cg PNY, une 1060 6gb

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Jamais utilisé l'ATC.
> Tu trim a 11° d'AoA, et tu gères ta pente au gaz.


Je crois qu'il y a un menu qui montre la valeur du trim en plus, je testerai ça  ::): 

Sinon, je comprends pourquoi Nico pestait contre le 18 vs l'A-10. C'est vrai que l'usage du TGP et la désignation des cibles est plus complexe. Et l'histoire du code laser à remettre à chaque GBU et de penser à remettre le bouton du laser sur arm..... Finalement le A-10, il est super simple à côté.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Je crois qu'il y a un menu qui montre la valeur du trim en plus, je testerai ça


Ca s'affiche sur le HUD, au milieu à gauche.

----------


## war-p

Mirabel, je te conseille de jeter un coup d'œil sur internet à"inversion de commande de vol". En gros le concept c'est que les gaz contrôlent la vitesse verticale et le manche commande le roulis et la vitesse. Dans le cas du 18, quand tu es en mode atterrissage sans ATC, dans un premier temps, il faut que tu gères les gaz pour voler en palier, ensuite tu trim ton avion pour être dans le E. Ensuite t'as plus qu'à gérer ta descente aux gaz. Le but étant de faire pointer ton nez dans les 5° au dessus de l'horizon. Tu auras donc 3° d'incidence ce qui est bon pour un appontage. (Il faut une valeur d'incidence plus petite pour un atterrissage sur piste en principe)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci les gens. Le phénomène d'inversion, pas de souci, je le connaissais. Pas de souci avec les autres appareils par ex.

Mais là le comportement était tellement différent que je me perdais. Je me battais contre le contrôle des commandes. Mais je vais réessayer avec vos conseils  ::):

----------


## war-p

Ouais en fait, le fbw fait tout et faut pas se battre contre. En gros une fois que tu est en approche, comme dit plus haut tu touches au manche que pour corriger l'axe. Le reste se fait à la manette des gaz. Pour l'atc par contre, là tout se fait au manche, tu vises les 5° et la machine s'occupe de gère les gaz.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah je capte mieux pour l'atc, c'est plus clair ! Merci !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon un site achement bien : https://www.openflightschool.de

----------


## papagueff

> Ah je capte mieux pour l'atc, c'est plus clair ! Merci !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon un site achement bien : https://www.openflightschool.de


Salut MirabelleBenou,
ton lien c'est parfait mais en français, c'est mieux.   ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comme l'A-10C et l'A-10C II sont deux appareil différents, et que le II est fraîchement sorti, les campagnes officielles n'ont pas toutes été rendues compatibles.
> 
> MAIS je vois qu'Operation Piercing Fury a été convertie, et rendue gratuite pour tous qui plus est !  (instructions pour l'installer ici)
> 
> Tu as également deux autres campagnes gratuites par là.
> 
> Toutes ces campagnes se déroulent dans le Caucase, donc pas besoin d'acheter de cartes pour y jouer. Sinon, la carte du moment c'est la Syrie, mais elle n'est pas encore soldée et elle manque un poil d'optimisation... il faut dire que c'est la carte la plus détaillée du jeu.


C'est bien vos campagnes, vos liens, etc mais il n'y auraient il pas la même chose en Français ? Comment réaliser une mission qui est conçue dans une langue que tu maitrises pas.
Je suis français et je refuse les sites anglais. Merci les copains.   ::sad:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si tu tombes trop dans le E tu mets un peu de gaz, si tu remontes au dessus de E tu baisses les gaz, tu dois quasiment pas toucher au manche à part pour rester dans l'axe. Et en effet c'est là que tu vois l'abominable inertie des gaz du F18 qui me manque vraiment pas, faut apprendre à anticiper


c'est ça! c'est la première chose que l'on t'apprend à l'AVM   :^_^:

----------


## Setzer

Dites voir, pour ceux qui ont un système de fixation, vous conseillez plutot de fixer le hotas au bureau ou au fauteuil, niveau confort?

----------


## Qiou87

> Dites voir, pour ceux qui ont un système de fixation, vous conseillez plutot de fixer le hotas au bureau ou au fauteuil, niveau confort?


Difficile de parler en ton nom côté confort. Je peux juste te partager ce que j'ai fait:
- déjà, réfléchir si tu veux un stick central ou latéral
- ensuite, voir si ton siège est compatible avec des supports

Dans mon cas, je voulais un stick latéral (comme dans le Viper), et j'ai pas réussi à bricoler mon siège comme je voulais. J'ai pris 2 supports Thrustmaster de bureau, et fixé mon HOTAS dessus. J'en suis très content, ça me donne une position beaucoup plus naturelle qu'avant.

----------


## Setzer

En latéral je pense que c'est ce qui m'irait le mieux aussi, ca fait des années que je joue comme ça et c'est ce qui me paraît le plus naturel. Ma crainte c'est que le fauteuil fatigue plus vite que le bureau et vu que les fixations ne sont pas les mêmes d'un modèle à l'autre... perso je pensais passer par le table mount de monster tech mais tu me dis que celle de thrustmaster est bien? Elles ont l'air plus universelles et sensiblement au même prix...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

@Papagueff > Vaste débat le truc de la langue  :;):  Pour avoir du contenu en FR, il faut le produire et on en a quelques un (le wiki des Boulets, d'autres aussi, y compris sur Youtube).

Maintenant, ça serai idiot de bouder les aussi bons contenus en Anglais. Je comprends qu'on ne souhaite pas apprendre l'Anglais. Après, "malheureusement", beaucoup de choses sont en anglais, qui reste le langage le plus universellement connu (Je bosse pour un grand groupe Chinois, imaginez la misère si je devais apprendre le Chinois ou eux le Français ^^ Même si certains de mes collègues à Shenzhen ont fait cet effort d'ailleurs).

C'était un ptit HS, retour aux navions  ::lol:: 

Edit : Et encore, on a du bol, à la base le site dont j'ai mis le lien est 100% Allemand et ils ont commencé à le traduire pour que les non-germanophone en profite  ::):

----------


## Olis

> @Papagueff > Vaste débat le truc de la langue  Pour avoir du contenu en FR, il faut le produire et on en a quelques un (le wiki des Boulets, d'autres aussi, y compris sur Youtube).
> 
> Maintenant, ça serai idiot de bouder les aussi bons contenus en Anglais. Je comprends qu'on ne souhaite pas apprendre l'Anglais. Après, "malheureusement", beaucoup de choses sont en anglais, qui reste le langage le plus universellement connu (Je bosse pour un grand groupe Chinois, imaginez la misère si je devais apprendre le Chinois ou eux le Français ^^ Même si certains de mes collègues à Shenzhen ont fait cet effort d'ailleurs).
> 
> C'était un ptit HS, retour aux navions 
> 
> Edit : Et encore, on a du bol, à la base le site dont j'ai mis le lien est 100% Allemand et ils ont commencé à le traduire pour que les non-germanophone en profite


Sinon il y a plus simple pour les sites web, Google Translate, il suffit de coller le lien, choisir la langue de départ et celle d'arrivée, et cliquer sur le lien 'traduit' et vous avez le site traduit

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pas con \o/

Du coup :
https://translate.google.com/transla...categoryid%3D3

----------


## Qiou87

> En latéral je pense que c'est ce qui m'irait le mieux aussi, ca fait des années que je joue comme ça et c'est ce qui me paraît le plus naturel. Ma crainte c'est que le fauteuil fatigue plus vite que le bureau et vu que les fixations ne sont pas les mêmes d'un modèle à l'autre... perso je pensais passer par le table mount de monster tech mais tu me dis que celle de thrustmaster est bien? Elles ont l'air plus universelles et sensiblement au même prix...


J’ai fait un retour sur le wiki boulet, à 120€ les 2 je trouvais pas moins cher (c’était souvent 100-120€ une seule fixation). Elles sont lourdes, solides, et tiennent bien mon stick VKB Gunfighter et mon TCWS. En VR c’est super confort, le seul souci que je dois encore régler c’est la souris (je regarde du côté des Finger mouse).

----------


## Flappie

> En latéral je pense que c'est ce qui m'irait le mieux aussi, ca fait des années que je joue comme ça et c'est ce qui me paraît le plus naturel. Ma crainte c'est que le fauteuil fatigue plus vite que le bureau et vu que les fixations ne sont pas les mêmes d'un modèle à l'autre... perso je pensais passer par le table mount de monster tech mais tu me dis que celle de thrustmaster est bien? Elles ont l'air plus universelles et sensiblement au même prix...


J'allais te répondre que le TM Clamp était bien moins cher que le Monstertech, mais je lis qu'il ne serait pas compatbile avec le Warthog. Pourtant on a un témoignage de Qiou sur le wiki qui l'utilise avec du matos VKB. Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer ? Qiou ?

EDIT: double-grilled!  ::P:  Par contre, Thrustmaster ne vend pas spon Clamp comme étant compatible avec la gamme Warthog/Cougar. Il faudrait voir si certains ont déjà essayé.

----------


## Qiou87

> EDIT: double-grilled!  Par contre, Thrustmaster ne vend pas spon Clamp comme étant compatible avec la gamme Warthog/Cougar. Il faudrait voir si certains ont déjà essayé.


Je ne peux pas parler pour un 'Hog, mais sur mon VKB j'ai juste trouvé la bonne position en déplaçant la base seule (sans la plaque de support pour bureau), et une fois en place j'ai regardé quels trous étaient dispos. J'en ai 3 alignés naturellement, j'ai juste utilisé des rondelles car les trous pré-percés sont plus larges que les vis de base de VKB (la tête de vis passait à travers). 3 vis c'est suffisant pour que rien ne bouge. En fait la zone de fixation a quelques trous pour les T16000 et autres, mais beaucoup de trous d'aération aussi pour réduire le poids. Donc je serai étonné qu'on arrive pas à fixer n'importe quel stick dessus, quitte à ruser un petit peu comme je l'ai fait.

----------


## Setzer

Ils ont l'air de dire sur le site de TM que les clamp ne sont pas adaptés au Warthog, ptet à cause du poids?

----------


## Qiou87

> Ils ont l'air de dire sur le site de TM que les clamp ne sont pas adaptés au Warthog, ptet à cause du poids?


Je pense que c'est juste les trous de fixation. Les clamp sont solides, là-dessus je peux te le dire, c'est de l'acier épais. Elles sont lourdes, et solides (tant que tu les fixes sur un plateau de bureau solide aussi).

----------


## Flappie

> Ils ont l'air de dire sur le site de TM que les clamp ne sont pas adaptés au Warthog, ptet à cause du poids?


Ptet à cause du marketing ?  ::trollface:: 
Si le matos est solide comme le dit Qiou, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils n'auraient pas prévu un emplacement pour le Warthog, si ce n'est pour vendre une autre fixation plus chère par la suite...

----------


## Aghora

Je galère avec le mode CCRP avec les appareils américains : il y a une ligne verticale sur laquelle il faut se centrer mais plus on se rapproche de la cible, plus la ligne verticale se décale sur le côté j'ai l'impression...ou alors je dois constamment corriger ma trajectoire ? Dans ce cas je vole pas droit depuis le début !

----------


## Erkin_

> Comme l'A-10C et l'A-10C II sont deux appareil différents, et que le II est fraîchement sorti, les campagnes officielles n'ont pas toutes été rendues compatibles.
> 
> MAIS je vois qu'Operation Piercing Fury a été convertie, et rendue gratuite pour tous qui plus est !  (instructions pour l'installer ici)
> 
> Tu as également deux autres campagnes gratuites par là.
> 
> Toutes ces campagnes se déroulent dans le Caucase, donc pas besoin d'acheter de cartes pour y jouer. Sinon, la carte du moment c'est la Syrie, mais elle n'est pas encore soldée et elle manque un poil d'optimisation... il faut dire que c'est la carte la plus détaillée du jeu.


De ce que je comprends sur ce topic : https://forums.eagle.ru/forum/englis...h-the-campaign
On peut éditer soit même les campagnes achetées pour les rendre compatibles avec le II ?

Dans tous les cas la campagne en question sur ce topic devrait être prochainement mise à jour, je vais peut être me la récupérer.
Vous parlez beaucoup de la map Syrie, mais la Persian Gulf (en promo) ne vaut pas le coup ?

----------


## Setzer

> Ptet à cause du marketing ? 
> Si le matos est solide comme le dit Qiou, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils n'auraient pas prévu un emplacement pour le Warthog, si ce n'est pour vendre une autre fixation plus chère par la suite...


Tu as très probablement raison mais je ne trouve rien sur le net à ce sujet, personne n'a tenté apparemment...

----------


## Flappie

> De ce que je comprends sur ce topic : https://forums.eagle.ru/forum/englis...h-the-campaign
> On peut éditer soit même les campagnes achetées pour les rendre compatibles avec le II ?


A ma conaissance, rien ne t'empêche d'éditer les missions des campagnes que tu achètes. Je l'ai déjà fait pour régler un souci de spawn sur une campagne Mi-8 payante.



> Vous parlez beaucoup de la map Syrie, mais la Persian Gulf (en promo) ne vaut pas le coup ?


Persian Gulf vaut franchement le coup, surtout en promo, mais elle ne tient plus trop la comparaison face à la Syrie, qui est beaucoup plus détaillée, contient des régions de 5-6 pays différents (dont le Liban entier), et possède à la fois des zones désertiques, de la mer et de la verdure.

Cela dit, Persian Gulf ne fait pas ramer les PC et on y vole encore assez souvent pour le moment (les canards sont encore peu nombreux à avoir acheté la Syrie).




> Tu as très probablement raison mais je ne trouve rien sur le net à ce sujet, personne n'a tenté apparemment...


Ouais, j'ai pas trouvé non plus. Si ça continue, je vais devoir passer à la caisse...

----------


## Qiou87

> Tu as très probablement raison mais je ne trouve rien sur le net à ce sujet, personne n'a tenté apparemment...


J'ai préco les miennes lors de l'annonce et reçues en septembre (3 mois de délai). Elles étaient rapidement en rupture, pas sûr de combien de gens les ont commandées et reçues, à fortiori de gens qui auraient tenté avec un ensemble warthog.




> Dans tous les cas la campagne en question sur ce topic devrait être prochainement mise à jour, je vais peut être me la récupérer.
> Vous parlez beaucoup de la map Syrie, mais la Persian Gulf (en promo) ne vaut pas le coup ?


Si tu voles en 18 si, clairement, le golfe étant une zone d'activité aéronavale US. C'est beaucoup de désert mais Dubai et Abu Dhabi sont sympas quand même. En promo je pense que ça vaut le coup, surtout qu'on est souvent dessus entre canards.

----------


## KuroNyra

Vous utilisez la stable?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Je galère avec le mode CCRP avec les appareils américains : il y a une ligne verticale sur laquelle il faut se centrer mais plus on se rapproche de la cible, plus la ligne verticale se décale sur le côté j'ai l'impression...ou alors je dois constamment corriger ma trajectoire ? Dans ce cas je vole pas droit depuis le début !


C'est que tu voles pas droit  ::ninja:: 

Il y a toujours de petites corrections à faire (pour ça que c'est pas précis le CCRP, sauf à la GBU laser ou GPS). Ce que je fais perso, c'est une fois à peu près calé, je met l'AA en marche. Sinon, ça m'arrive de faire les p'tites corrections au Trim pour être plus doux.

Bon, grande victoire, grâce à vos conseils, j'ai pu faire un circuit complet en 18 avec le bon AoA. C'est vrai qu'il est hyper stable une fois bien trimé.... Et on sent bien l'inertie des moteurs ! Failli me vautrer au dernier moment, mais j'ai réussi à me poser à peu près proprement !

Je vais en faire une paire comme ça avant d'essayer le CASE I  :^_^: 

A peu près compris comment utiliser le TGP et les MAV IR aussi, j'suis radis pour nos soirées du Mardi  ::lol::  (et je sais décoller du super-carrier aussi !)

----------


## Setzer

Moi j'arrive a décoller et atterrir en Viggen sans me tuer, c'est bon jsuis opérationnel  ::ninja::

----------


## KuroNyra

Perso j'essaye de faire de la place pour le jeu.
Je dois m'attendre à combien en giga de pris pour le jeu sachant que j'essaye de rester sur mon SSD?  ::ninja:: 

Et vous êtes sur la stable?

----------


## Flappie

> Moi j'arrive a décoller et atterrir en Viggen sans me tuer, c'est bon jsuis opérationnel


 :;): 




> Perso j'essaye de faire de la place pour le jeu.
> Je dois m'attendre à combien en giga de pris pour le jeu sachant que j'essaye de rester sur mon SSD? 
> 
> Et vous êtes sur la stable?


Mon installation DCS actuelle fait 230 Go (cartes Nevada, Persian Gulf et Syrie incluses). Et ça ressemble à ça :


145 Go de cartes, tout de même !

Et oui, on vole sur la stable.

----------


## KuroNyra

..... Y'a moyen de faire en sorte d'installer sur un autre disque dur, du moins une partie du jeu et d'ensuite configuré pour que ça soit utilisé par le SSD?

----------


## Flappie

> ..... Y'a moyen de faire en sorte d'installer sur un autre disque dur, du moins une partie du jeu et d'ensuite configuré pour que ça soit utilisé par le SSD?


Non, c'est fortement déconseillé. J'ai déjà vu des cas de joueurs qui faisaient ça et se plaignaient de saccades en jouant. Pareil pour ceux qui utilisent un NAS pour stocker leurs données "\Saved Games".

Je te conseille fortement un SSD dédié aux jeux. J'en ai un de 1 To qui contient mes 2 installs DCS + mes jeux Steam et IL2:GB. J'avoue que j'ai dû désinstaller un tas de jeux Steam pour faire rentrer la Syrie en double.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Perso j'ai fini par m'acheter un disque M2 pour y déplacer mes autres données et quasiment dédier mon SSD à DCS..... Si tu ne connais pas, KuroNyra, je te recommande "DCS Updater Utility", permet de gérer facilement la bascule "stable - béta" (et bonus les gens, ça utilise les mêmes dossiers, donc on garde les binds définis sur l'un ou l'autre !).

----------


## Flappie

> (et bonus les gens, ça utilise les mêmes dossiers, donc on garde les binds définis sur l'un ou l'autre !).


Bonus ou malus, c'est selon : si une version beta fout en l'air tes bindings, tu as intérêt à les avoir sauvegardés au préalable !  ::ninja::  Mais il me semble que tu peux utiliser deux répertoires Saved Games différents.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon cela dit, j'étais passé sur la béta pour jouer sur la map Syrie et avoir le nouveau TGP du F-16, je vais repasser en stable dès que la prochaine maj arrive.

----------


## KuroNyra

Arg, et faire suffisament de place sur mon SSD actuel va littéralement tout me retirer...

----------


## JanSolo

Ca devrait être bon pour moi ce mardi soir, enfin!
Et ça y est je m'en sors avec le F14, hyper pratique le RIO, il m'indique si je cible un friendly, ça devrait m'éviter des tirs fratricides  ::P:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Arg, et faire suffisament de place sur mon SSD actuel va littéralement tout me retirer...


C'est ce qui me retient de multiplier les scènes sur DCS.

----------


## Flappie

> Arg, et faire suffisament de place sur mon SSD actuel va littéralement tout me retirer...


Dans ce cas, il vaut mieux acheter un SSD tout neuf. Tu peux toucher un 480 Go pour moins de 80 euros.
Et si tu comptes avoir la stable et la beta en parallèle, il vaut mieux viser les 960 Go (110 euros).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Clairement, avec le Black Friday, ça sera le moment d'en profiter.

Sinon, j'ai vu ça :
https://forums.eagle.ru/forum/englis...ackir-2d/page3

Ca peut être marrant pour les briefings du Mardi soir non ?

----------


## JanSolo

> Clairement, avec le Black Friday, ça sera le moment d'en profiter.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai vu ça :
> https://forums.eagle.ru/forum/englis...ackir-2d/page3
> 
> Ca peut être marrant pour les briefings du Mardi soir non ?


Excellent!

----------


## Flappie

> Ca peut être marrant pour les briefings du Mardi soir non ?


Tu parles des trucs que personne ne lit jamais, sauf quand je leur indique une fréquence de JTAC qui n'existe pas ?  ::lol::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Tu parles des trucs que personne ne lit jamais, sauf quand je leur indique une fréquence de JTAC qui n'existe pas ?


 :Red: 

Sinon, j'ai essayé l'outil DCS Logbook externe dont quelqu'un avait parlé ici.

C'est pas mal ! On peut parser le fichier debrief.log et ça importe en automatique sur l'outil en ligne :



http://logbook.ansirial.it/Home/172

Compatible DCS et IL2. Le parser se télécharge depuis le site.

Pour le fun (pour tester), j'ai créé un escadron "Les Canards de l'Air !" (nom de code : CPC). Si vous voulez tester, histoire de voir ce que ça apporte (ou pas). Je suis curieux.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour le fun (pour tester), j'ai créé un escadron "Les Canards de l'Air !" (nom de code : CPC). Si vous voulez tester, histoire de voir ce que ça apporte (ou pas). Je suis curieux.


Est-ce que ça comptabilise les teamkills ?  ::ninja::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ca compte tout à priori  ::P:

----------


## Aghora

> C'est que tu voles pas droit 
> 
> Il y a toujours de petites corrections à faire (pour ça que c'est pas précis le CCRP, sauf à la GBU laser ou GPS). Ce que je fais perso, c'est une fois à peu près calé, je met l'AA en marche. Sinon, ça m'arrive de faire les p'tites corrections au Trim pour être plus doux.


Autopilote + trim alors, ok !

----------


## KuroNyra

> Dans ce cas, il vaut mieux acheter un SSD tout neuf. Tu peux toucher un 480 Go pour moins de 80 euros.
> Et si tu comptes avoir la stable et la beta en parallèle, il vaut mieux viser les 960 Go (110 euros).


le hic est que je sais pas forcément installer un SSD supplémentaire. On m'a parlé de prise M2 qui seraient possible.

En prime le SSD que j'ai est utilisé pour le boot-up de l'ordinateur. Et je peux difficilement libérer 100 giga de dispo. :/

----------


## Flappie

Il me semble que les cartes mères qui datent de moins de 6 ans ont au minimum 4 ports SATA. Tu as beaucoup de disques ? Un graveur de DVD peut-être ? Si tu as besoin de conseils, tu peux m'envoyer ta conf en MP.

----------


## KuroNyra

J'ai plusieurs ports SATA, y'en a 2 qui sont disponible. Le soucis est pour alimenter en puissance le SSD en question -faut bien qu'il y ai de l'énergie qui soit donné au SSD pour qu'il soit allumé-

le hic est que mon ordi est fichu ainsi.

Flanc gauche, tu as l'accès a tous les composants. Prises et cie. SATA et prise alim pour le SSD qui parte sur le flanc droit, bloqué par une barrière noir.
En dessous du lot, t'as le disque dur qui me sert de lieu de stockage principale. -le SSD de base quand à lui est un 465 giga seulement, là j'ai pu en libérer la moitié-

De l'autre côté -flanc droit donc- le SSD est installé avec les fils qui s'entrecroise avec d'autre. Donc c'est super chaud de pouvoir te dire avec exactitude les différents fils. En prime je suis une brêle de base pour le hardware informatique. :/


edit: Tient, et si je me limitais au départ sur la base. Maps, le FC3 et voilà? Y'a pas besoin d'avoir le pack F-18 pour jouer contre/avec des F-18 non?

----------


## Flappie

Je t'aurais bien proposé de passer voir ta bécane si tu n'es pas loin de Paris, mais je viens de me rappeler qu'on est confinés.  :Emo:

----------


## KuroNyra

> Je t'aurais bien proposé de passer voir ta bécane si tu n'es pas loin de Paris, mais je viens de me rappeler qu'on est confinés.


Autre solution, on se rajoute sur discord, et je te fais une "présentation" de la bête en direct par vidéo.
De toute manière je doute de pouvoir faire mes modifs et achat avant Noël.

Au passage, c'est toi le Flappie du discord de DCS World?  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Bonne idée. Je t'envoie les infos en MP pour pas polluer le topic.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ça vaut le coup les SSD externes ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Ça vaut le coup les SSD externes ?


C'est le topic des SSDs ici maintenant?  ::ninja:: 

Je suppose qu'on va voler demain soir, Flappie tu veux qu'on retente la mission de la semaine dernière avec tes modifs/optimisations? En plus là on est confinés donc on peut s'attendre à au moins 20-25 canards présents.  ::rolleyes:: 

J'en serai en Hornet en tout cas. Hier soir j'ai tapé mes premières cibles en JSOW, et je déteste ces machins. Faut voler super haut pour avoir une bonne portée et tout se fait sur le MFD et l'UFC. Impersonnel au possible (mais super efficace). Les CBU-97 à larguer en piqué en CCIP sur le Viper me manquent*...  ::sad:: 

*le premier qui me fait remarquer que j'arrête pas de dire que j'aime voler bas et au contact de l'ennemi, donc que je devrai prendre un A-10C, je le baffe. Je sais qu'il me faut cet avion, qu'on est fait l'un pour l'autre, mais je résiste.

----------


## Flappie

> Ça vaut le coup les SSD externes ?


Pour les abonnés, CPC Hardware a récemment publié un papier à ce sujet, axé SSD externes "gaming". Dandu y compare 3 SSD de 1 To, tous connectés via USB3. J'ai mis les prix à jour en me basant sur LDLC.

Le *Crucial X8* (230 €) parait plutôt mou du genou.
Lecture : 1 Go/s, Ecriture : entre 100 (!) et 700 Mo/s (quand le disque est quasi vide).

Le *Seagate Firecuda Gaming* (300 €) ne propose que de l'USB C (il faut donc un adaptateur si on n'a pas de CM équipée). 
Lecture : 1 Go/s minimum (double si vous êtes équipés "2x2"), Ecriture : 750 Mo/s (moins en cas de surchauffe).

Le *WD Black P50* fournit les meilleurs vitesses mais est plus cher encore (380 €).
Lecture : 1 Go/s minimum (double si vous êtes équipés "2x2"), Ecriture : 1,2 Go/s.

On trouve les mêmes modèles en version 500 Go à respectivement 170 €, 250 € et 260 €. Bref, c'est tout de même au minimum 60% plus cher que les SSD internes !  :Splash:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Merci  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Qiou > Tu devrai essayer le A-10c, comme t'aime voler bas et au contact de l'ennemi....



 ::P: 


Bon blague à part, le A-10C, même bas et au contact, t'es quand même la tête dans le TGP assez souvent, faut être honnête. Toi j'ai l'impression que c'est plutôt le mode Ninja en CCIP, voire du CCRP à la MK82 freinée. Là je pense que le F-16 est imbattable, même si son défaut c'est de trouver les cibles.

Ou alors.... le Harrier....

----------


## Flappie

> C'est le topic des SSDs ici maintenant?


Tu as raison, on va fermer la parenthèse Pour ceux qui veulent continuer sur les SSD externes, c'est par ici.




> *le premier qui me fait remarquer que j'arrête pas de dire que *j'aime voler bas et au contact de l'ennemi*, donc que je devrai prendre un A-10C, je le baffe. Je sais qu'il me faut cet avion, qu'on est fait l'un pour l'autre, mais je résiste.


Tu as raison de résister, prends plutôt un Viggen.  :;):  Oups, ça m'a échappé.

J'avais promis une nouvelle mission mais je ne m'y suis pas encore mis. Mais j'ai moyennement envie de revoler sur _Tatar à hublots_ pour le moment. Etant encore en congé, je regarde si je peux pondre quelque chose d'ici demain soir.


*DCS mardi 3 novembre* (on volera sur la stable, pendant que les USA seront à feu et à sang)

Qiou (Hornet)
Benou (Hornet)
David (Hornet)
Olive (Viper)
Flappie (Viggen)
Setzer (Viggen)
Dusty (?)
JanSolo (Tomcat ou Hornet)
papagueff (Warthog II)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Moi en Hornet ! - \o/

----------


## KuroNyra

Mais est-ce qu'utilisé un SSD externe est une solution efficace pour installer DCS? Vue que cela passe uniquement par le cable USB, j'ai comme un léger doute.

----------


## ze_droopy

Présent mardi.

----------


## Setzer

Hmmm Quiou, vu tes préférences, laisse moi te suggérer de prendre un Viggen!

En tout cas moi c'est ce sur quoi je vais voler mardi avec mon leader de coeur!

Ceci est un message du CRV (comité de réhabilitation  du Viggen).  

@Tux : faudra qu'on reprenne les cours sur F18 aussi à l'occasion !!

----------


## TuxFr78

> @Tux : faudra qu'on reprenne les cours sur F18 aussi à l'occasion !!


Quand tu veux. Je suis reparti sur le A-10C II pour l'instant avec la campagne Operation piercing fury

J'adore le casque !
Ca permet de lever la tête du TGP et ça donne une super vision de ce qui nous entoure.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon, je vois vois causer du Viggen depuis un moment.

Mais j'ai toujours entendu dire qu'il était assez figé comme matos. Genre, si t'as pas prévu en avance les WP (dans la mission), c'est impossible (Pas de cible d'opportunité quoi), et qu'il était surtout utilisé en anti-navire.

Flappie, vas-y, défonce mes préjugés ! Fait toi plaisir ! (Oui j'ai un budget pour un nouveau navion, et aucun me fait envie pour l'instant).

----------


## Qiou87

Vous fatiguez pas sur le Viggen, à part sur l'anti-navires j'ai pas encore vu ce qu'il savait faire que je ne peux pas faire en Viper. Là je fais juste ma crise parce que le 16 me manque, mais dès que j'ai fini mes 2 campagnes en Hornet je reprends le 16. On se comprend mieux lui et moi (=il sait passer le mur du son autrement qu'en étant lisse et à moins de 20,000 pieds  ::ninja:: ).

En attendant, chaque soir quand je descends du Hornet depuis une semaine, je fais un tour en TF-51. Bah rien que voler en Vr avec ce truc, ça m'éclate, je vole à ras du sol (aussi vite qu'un A10 soit dit en passant  ::ninja:: ), je fais de l'acrobatie, je décroche et rattrape... C'est fun comme tout. Mon budget de ces soldes va donc partir dans un P-51 + environnement WW2, j'ai l'impression que le côté hélices + canons + roquettes/bombes lisses sera le parfait contrepoint au Hornet. Parce que si je suis honnête, il me manque rien côté jets, les hélicos qui me font bander sont pas encore sortis, bref inutile de raquer. Le A-10 me fait juste envie pour le GAU-8 mais c'est soit un A-10A pas cher mais pas cliquable, soit un A-10C II trop cher juste pour le canon.

Et vraiment, en VR, faire voler ces vieux machins est hyper plaisant. Comme il est gratos, je recommande à ceux qui n'ont jamais essayé de faire un tour avec ce Mustang d'entraînement (décollage à chaud et aligné sur la piste au début, hein, vous me remercierez plus tard).

D'ailleurs question binding, vous faites comment le freinage différencié en warbirds? Pour moi il faut 2 axes sinon ça bloque la roue, sauf que mon stick n'a qu'un axe de freins. J'ai mis 2 boutons pour le freinage, ça passe au sol au ralenti, mais pour corriger une fois lancé c'est galère - en gros faut que je prenne assez de vitesse pour que le palonnier soit efficace, sinon c'est mort. Des conseils?

----------


## Setzer

Alors on va pas se mentir c'est un appareil qui est effectivement beaucoup plus à l'aise avec des WP bien préparés mais, de là à dire qu'il n'y a aucune possibilité d'impro, cela dépend largement de ton emport.

Avec un RB 75, les roquettes ou, si tu es plus doué que moi, du RB05, tu peux largement te faire une cible d'opportunité sans soucis même si elle n'est pas prévue au programme initial.

En plus le Viggen se démarre très vite donc tu peux faire du repérage, faire un ravitaillement express et repartir très vite avant que la cible ne soit hors d'atteinte.

L'aspect anti navire est aussi très fun.

Son plus gros inconvénient en fait c'est comme dit Flappie, que tout est en option, aucun matos tel que le canon ou les flare n'est de série il faut le prévoir et ça prend un emport...

Mais pour moi qui débute sur les chalumeaux complexes, il est à la fois accessible et très fun, faire du radada à mach 0,9 ça garanti de belles sensations, puis l'inverseur de poussée à l’atterrissage  ::wub:: 

@Quiou : pour le décollage en P51 il faut rester manche au ventre, ça bloque la roulette de queue et évite les embardées, une fois pris un peu de vitesse (environ 70 mph) tu relâche le manche et la en principe tu pourra jouer sur le palo.

Perso les freins sur IL2 je les ai mis sur les axes du palonnier "toe brake".

----------


## Flappie

> Bon, je vois vois causer du Viggen depuis un moment.
> 
> Mais j'ai toujours entendu dire qu'il était assez figé comme matos. Genre, si t'as pas prévu en avance les WP (dans la mission), c'est impossible (Pas de cible d'opportunité quoi), et qu'il était surtout utilisé en anti-navire.
> 
> Flappie, vas-y, défonce mes préjugés ! Fait toi plaisir ! (Oui j'ai un budget pour un nouveau navion, et aucun me fait envie pour l'instant).


Comme le dit Setzer, l'armement du Viggen te permet tout à fait de traiter des cibles d'opportunités (c'est ce que j'ai fait il y a 15 jours contre les convois ennemis) : Maverick, roquettes, bombes et Rb05 téléguidé à la mano. Ce qui est compliqué en Viggen, c'est le *repérage de cibles*, car il n'y a ni MFD, ni TGP à bord. C'est pour ça qu'on dit que le Viggen doit avoir des waypoints pointant directement sur ses cibles, ou du moins désignant un segment de route à patrouiller, car il pourra ainsi effectuer des attaques ninja sans avoir été vu.

Toutefois :
son radar air-sol facilite la recherche lorsque les cibles sont regroupées (ex : site SA-2) et joue le rôle de carte bas de gamme dans la mesure où l'on y distingue les rivières, forets, lignes électriques...le vol radada à fond la caisse permet de faire de la reco sans se faire toucher (à moins de foncer droit sur une Shilka),on utilise de plus en plus le JTAC CTLD qui a la gentillesse de lâcher des fumis,et surtout on peut tout à fait créer des waypoints à partir des coordonnées LAT/LONG (sauf que c'est LONG / LAT en Viggen, puisque Saab ne fait rien comme tout le monde) et ça prend moins 30 secondes.
C'est aussi actuellement l'arme ultime contre les navires dans le jeu. Testé tout récemment : le Harpoon retire 25% à un classe Albatros, alors que le Rb04 coule ce même navire du premier coup. Il y a aussi le lanceur de sous-munitions Bk90 qui est une arme très pointue à maîtriser mais qui donne un sentiment d'accomplissement énorme lorsque tu mets un coup au but (car il faut avoir au préalable corrigé la dérive de l'avion, et que ce n'est pas évident). Enfin, le Viggen est un joli bras d'honneur au système impérial (alti et distances en mètres, vitesse en km/h) et, rien que pour ça, je le kiffe.

Le but originel du Viggen étant d'affronter une homérique invasion par l'armée rouge, il a été conçu pour tout faire vite : décoller, rejoindre un point, larguer, rentrer, se poser, recharger, repartir. Concrètement, c'est l'appareil qui se pose le plus fréquemment dans une mission durant plusieurs heures. Appareil à proscrire donc à ceux qui préfèrent rester en l'air pendant toute la durée d'une mission : ça ne va pas être possible en Viggen !  :^_^: 

Pour moi, son seul inconvénient est de ne pas disposer de lanceurs de contremesures intégrés à l'appareil, car les pods qui font ce boulot occupent la moitié de l'emport CAS (on aura 2 Maverick au lieu de 4, par exemple). Du coup, je ne les prends quasiment jamais. A la base, il devait y avoir un Viggen sur un vol de 4 s'occupant des contremesures, mais à ce jour dans DCS chacun assure sa propre sécurité : tes leurres ne brouillent pas les missiles destinés à ton ailier, et c'est vraiment ballot...

Il va vraiment falloir que je fasse des vidéos tuto en Viggen.

----------


## Qiou87

"Mais que fait Razbam en ce moment"?

Je vous résume mais sur le lien y'a des screens:
- les Falklands avancent, mais bon, pas de date toussa
- les fix arrivent à plein tube pour le Harrier, et un peu sur le Mirage aussi
- pour finir ces deux avions ils ont arrêté momentanément de bosser sur le Super Tucano et le F15E (j'en déduis que ces deux avions étaient en phase de codage systèmes/armements)
- le Mig23 avance, 3D externe quasi fini, 3D interne à peine commencé, rien d'autre pour l'instant (comprendre: ne l'attendez pas avant longtemps)
- le English Electric Lightning avance aussi, le 3D externe a l'air quasi fini, idem tout le reste n'est pas commencé

Aucune news sur d'autres modules, j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils bossent sur un 2000-5 pour l'instant. Le but a l'air de finir proprement les avions déjà sortis pour plus avoir trop de choses en parallèle et pouvoir ensuite se concentrer à fond sur les nouveaux - une bonne approche je trouve. Mais donc rien de neuf à attendre en terme de modules avant longtemps, visiblement.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Challenge pour Flappie > Si tu me fais une belle vidéo qui fait saliver, je bascule sur le Viggen  ::): 

Du Mud à fond la caisse en radada, en plus sophistiqué que me F5 et moins qu'un multirôle, ça m'intéresse aussi.

Qiou > Le WWII, je crois que j'en ai tellement bouffé que je suis à saturation. Même en wargame, je peux plus.... (J'ai commencé la simu avec The Secret Weapon of the Luftwaffe....).

----------


## Setzer

> Challenge pour Flappie > Si tu me fais une belle vidéo qui fait saliver, je bascule sur le Viggen 
> 
> Du Mud à fond la caisse en radada, en plus sophistiqué que me F5 et moins qu'un multirôle, ça m'intéresse aussi.
> 
> Qiou > Le WWII, je crois que j'en ai tellement bouffé que je suis à saturation. Même en wargame, je peux plus.... (J'ai commencé la simu avec The Secret Weapon of the Luftwaffe....).






 ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah nan, j'ai demandé une vidéo custom de Flappie  ::P:  Là ça marche pas ! (Mais bien tenté !)

----------


## Setzer

Tout ça pour me voir planter mes RB 05 dans les sapins c'est moche!

----------


## noryac

Ayant acheté la Syrie et étant peut être dispo je suis partant pour participer à la partie de demain soir.

La syrie est tres belle. Ca fait mal au coeur quand meme dans le contexte politique actuel de decouvrir un pays avec un simulateur.

----------


## Flappie

Salut noryac, on volera sur Caucase demain soir. On attend que d'autres canards achètent la Syrie pour y voler. Ca avance bien, on est maintenant 19 avec toi (oublie pas de cocher ta case Syrie).

@Nico, à ce sujet, où en es-tu de tes missions pour la Syrie ? Je me dis qu'on pourrait commencer à voler régulièrement dessus un autre soir de la semaine afin de satisfaire les canards qui l'ont déjà. Et de faire baver d'envie ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore.  :^_^:

----------


## Qiou87

Tu sais dans le genre, la Géorgie c’est aussi pas mal, et je te parle pas du Haut-Kharabak juste à l'est (prend une carte si t’es curieux tu verras que nos théâtres d’opération sont vraiment pas loin). Un simu de guerre, bah tu vas là où y’a la guerre, et c’est super moche. 

Mais bon la Syrie dans DCS c’est joli comme tout, c’est ça qui compte.  ::ninja::  ::lol::

----------


## Setzer

Quid des perfs en VR, ça suit?

----------


## Qiou87

> Quid des perfs en VR, ça suit?


RTX 2070 SUPER, Rift S, je tiens 40fps stables (+repro pour avoir 80Hz) quasiment tout le temps (sauf lag souvent lié à charge CPU intense ponctuelle, type 15 unités qui tirent en même temps) en détails hauts. Clairement, jouer à DCS en VR demande un gros PC - mais bordel, ça vaut tellement le coup.  ::wub::

----------


## Setzer

Je suis sur un Ryzen 3800x avec une RTX 2070 super aussi donc a priori ça devrait tenir la route, merci pour ton retour.

Perso je ne met pas l'asw car en cas de croisement rapide y'a un espèce de dédoublement des objets que je trouve désagréable, du coup je préfère mettre le SS à 1.3 mais sans repro.

Mais oui les simu en général en VR ça défonce et franchir le pas rend très difficile le retour en arrière malgré les compromis car les sensations sont incomparables.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ybv9pYFkXg


Super cette video :-)

David présent mardi en F18
Olive devrait être là aussi en F16

----------


## JanSolo

Présent demain F14 ou F18 en fonction!
Y a du monde déjà ce soir?

----------


## Flappie

Nouvelle mission prête pour demain: Tuapse Valley. On garde le principe des 2 équipes East et West qui défendent chacune une base, puisque ça semble vous plaire.
J'ai fais plus simple pour les JTAC : "JTAC1" est au WP1, "JTAC2" au WP2. Ainsi, la CAS saura tout de suite où aller.

Objectif : stopper l'avancée des blindés ennemis (flèches noires)


Vue des possibles attaques aériennes ennemies :

----------


## Empnicolas

> @Nico, à ce sujet, où en es-tu de tes missions pour la Syrie ? Je me dis qu'on pourrait commencer à voler régulièrement dessus un autre soir de la semaine afin de satisfaire les canards qui l'ont déjà. Et de faire baver d'envie ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore.


Présent demain.

Pour le moment j'ai une nouvelle mission en Syrie pour 6-8j max avec vol TBA et destruction de SCUD vers Damas.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour le moment j'ai une nouvelle mission en Syrie pour 6-8j max avec vol TBA et destruction de SCUD vers Damas.


Parfait pour un autre soir de la semaine.  ::):

----------


## papagueff

papagueff présent sur A10c 1 ou 2

----------


## Qiou87

> Présent demain.
> 
> Pour le moment j'ai une nouvelle mission en Syrie pour 6-8j max avec vol TBA et destruction de SCUD vers Damas.




J'en suis volontiers, tu m'avais à "vol TBA".  ::): 

@Flappie: miam!

----------


## Flappie

> Challenge pour Flappie > Si tu me fais une belle vidéo qui fait saliver, je bascule sur le Viggen


Pas de salive au programme pour le moment, mais voici une première vidéo qui m'a servi d'échauffement.
Désolé pour le bruit de fond de mon micro. Il va falloir que j'investisse.

----------


## Setzer

Ne pas oublier d'armer le siège éjectable   ::ninja::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Défi relevé avec brio  ::):  T'as un nouveau collègue de Viggen  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Ah ! Bienvenue dans la team Krisprolls, alors !  :Rock:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Il a l'air bien top ! Pas évident à gérer, mais bien top ! Et pas mal de p'tites campagnes à ce que j'en ai vu.

La taille du bestio aussi.... J'avais pas fait gaffe à la tronche des trains arrières....

----------


## Flappie

Oui, il y a une explication pour la forme des trains. Je prépare une vidéo qui explique tout ça.

----------


## Setzer

C'est pas un truc lié à la neige?

----------


## Ranger 28

Bien évidement mon F-16 et moi-même seront présents ce soir !

Pour la suite, je me lance sur les "rouges" avec bien sûr une préférence pour la chasse. Donc vous n'aurez peut être pas que de l'IA au dessus de la Syrie... ::ninja:: 

Il n'y avait pas une page ou un lien pour noter les modules dispo de chacun ? Je retrouve pas...

----------


## ze_droopy

> Bien évidement mon F-16 et moi-même seront présents ce soir !
> 
> Pour la suite, je me lance sur les "rouges" avec bien sûr une préférence pour la chasse. Donc vous n'aurez peut être pas que de l'IA au dessus de la Syrie...
> 
> Il n'y avait pas une page ou un lien pour noter les modules dispo de chacun ? Je retrouve pas...


Dans la signature de Flappie.

----------


## Flappie

> C'est pas un truc lié à la neige?


Non, d'après ce que j'ai lu c'est pour deux raisons principales :
1/ Surtout permettre un atterrissage court sans "flare" : le fait que le train bascule au contact du sol réduit la puissance du choc et évite que le train ne se brise.
2/ Dans une bien moindre mesure sans doute, mieux répartir le poids de l'appareil afin de ne pas défoncer les routes employées pour décoller et atterrir.

----------


## Ranger 28

Mais quel boulet... Merci ^^

----------


## noryac

Salut tout le monde, je viens de passer une soirée à faire des cold start et à larguer des Maverick en F18, je devrais être OP (même si je ne suis pas encore sure de pouvoir participer...)

Je cherche peut être mal mais il y a encore un truc que je ne maitrise pas vraiment pour le guidage des maverick (IR) à la caméra :
J'ai bien le bouton CAGE/UNCAGED de bindé et j'arrive à switcher d'un mode à l'autre sans problème. J'arrive aussi à bouger la caméra en étant uncaged.
Si je met un waypoint en target il m'est impossible de bouger à nouveau le curseur je dois basculer sur l'ecran du HSI et enlever le target du waypoint pour reprendre la main sur la caméra.
Est ce qu'il y a une autre manip ?
Aussi quand je suis en uncaged et que le missile ne verrouille pas, la caméra recommence à bouger et ne reste pas figée sur la zone que j'ai pointé. Faut que je reprenne le curseur jusqu'au verrouillage. Avec le Pod ça ne me fait pas ça il reste figé à l'endroit pointé quand on le relâche.
C'est du détail mais je sens que je ne maitrise pas encore bien cette partie. J'aimerais pouvoir garder en ciblage un point fixe surtout si je dépasse la zone et que je dois faire un demi tour....

J'ai tenté la mission de largage de bombe avec guidage laser JTAC mais je ne suis jamais arrivé à larguer... Pourtant j'avais un pilote en vidéo qui faisait la meme mission que moi...  ::cry:: 

Merci !

PS : Je suis arrivé à décoller d'un porte avion sans avoir déplié les ailes.... Bref je m'imprime une check list....

----------


## Qiou87

Tes problèmes ont l'air spécifiques aux Mavs. Si tu veux suivre un point au sol quand tu passes au dessus, c'est au pod, pas le choix ; le Mavs une fois sorti des limites de son capteur (gimball limits) ne suit plus la cible. Il faut le recage et réacquérir la cible à la passe suivante si tu n'as pas de pod. 

On peut voir ensemble si tu veux pour larguer des bombes laser ce soir, y'a plusieurs habitués du 18 parmi nous.

Pour le décollage sans ailes, effectivement ça vole (mais mal). Sur le super-carrier c'est plus simple vu que le chien jaune fait le signe de déploiement des ailes. La bonne idée pour rien oublier c'est pousser les gaz à 80% et regarder que tout va bien : si tu entends le double-bip tu regardes sur ton MFD de gauche le message affiché, y'a plusieurs trucs qu'on peut oublier avant de décoller (le trim, les ailes, le siège éjectable...). Si tes deux moteurs sont bien montés et que tu as aucune alerte, tu peux pousser à fond et soit "saluer" (Supercarrier) ou juste décoller (Stennis de base).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pour la GBU, il faut bien penser à :
- Spécifier le code laser pour la GBU depuis l'écran Stores
- Armer à chaque passe le laser via le switch sur la banquette de droite (il se reset à chaque tir)

Pour le Mav, honnêtement, sans Pod, c'est juste pas possible en fait.... En tout cas je n'ai jamais réussi à verrouiller la cible que je souhaitais en utilisant juste l'écran du Mav. Si tu mets un WPT en Target, c'est justement le principe, il se verrouille dessus et il essaye de locker une cible. Du coup, si tu veux bouger le réticule, il faut "déverrouiller". Il est clairement plus compliqué à utiliser qu'en A-10C, y a pas photo...

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour le Mav, honnêtement, sans Pod, c'est juste pas possible en fait.... En tout cas je n'ai jamais réussi à verrouiller la cible que je souhaitais en utilisant juste l'écran du Mav. Si tu mets un WPT en Target, c'est justement le principe, il se verrouille dessus et il essaye de locker une cible. Du coup, si tu veux bouger le réticule, il faut "déverrouiller". Il est clairement plus compliqué à utiliser qu'en A-10C, y a pas photo...


N'exagérons rien, c'est plus dur, mais pas impossible. Je l'ai fait hier soir, la campagne que je fais (Serpent's head 2) demande de taper 3x BMP au Mav (mission 6) de nuit. Tu suis les traceurs pour visualiser la cible, tu places ton curseur de Mav globalement dans la zone où il faut dans ton HUD (faut être assez loin pour avoir le temps de viser), tu ajustes à l'écran et dès que ça accroche le point blanc, rifle. J'avoue que j'ai dû refaire 1x la mission à cause d'un tir raté à cause du bug d'accrochage des lampadaires (le créateur de cette campagne demande beaucoup de précision dans les tirs, y'a rarement des missiles en rab'), mais globalement j'ai pu taper 4 cibles sur 6 comme ça. C'est pas aussi confortable qu'au pod, c'est évident, mais ça se fait.

EDIT: et bonne nouvelle pour nos possesseurs de Harrier (heu, donc pour Flappie quoi  ::lol:: ): Baltic Dragon sort bientôt la campagne gratos de 5 missions du module. La suite de la campagne sera un DLC payant. Je suppose que c'est sympa d'avoir un "teaser" gratuit, et avec Baltic tu es sûr que la campagne sera prenante et très bien faite.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour l'info. J'ai lâché le Harrier pour le moment. Je pense que je vais attendre qu'ils le finissent (il y a d'ailleurs un gros patch à venir demain sur la beta). En attendant, je me concentre sur le Viggen.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

(J'ai le Harrier aussi  ::P:  Mais j'ai peu volé avec encore).

----------


## Flappie

> (J'ai le Harrier aussi  Mais j'ai peu volé avec encore).


Je conseille la chouette campagne gratuite Vulcan Forge au-dessus du Nevada (c'est censé se passer ailleurs).

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3134805/

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je suis comme toi en fait, j'attends un peu qu'ils le finissent. Ca évite les frustrations  ::): 

Et avec le Hornet et le Viggen, côté apprentissage je suis pas mal je pense (+ le A-10C, mais bon, lui c'est mon chouchou camion à bombe en mode feignasse point & click).

----------


## Flappie

> + le A-A10, mais bon, lui c'est mon chouchou camion à bombe en mode feignasse point & click).


Ahah, excellente idée de mini-jeu. "Si votre module préféré était un jeu vidéo, à quel genre appartiendrait-il ?"

A-10C > point & click
AJS37 > Canabalt-like
Harrier > _Funambule Simulator_ (dès qu'on largue une bombe, l'avion se casse la gueule)
...
 :^_^:

----------


## Loloborgo

DCS mardi 3 novembre (on volera sur la stable, pendant que les USA seront à feu et à sang)

Qiou (Hornet)
Benou (Hornet)
David (Hornet)
Olive (Viper)
Flappie (Viggen)
Setzer (Viggen)
Dusty (?)
JanSolo (Tomcat ou Hornet)
papagueff (Warthog II)
Lolo (Viper)

----------


## JanSolo

> DCS mardi 3 novembre (on volera sur la stable, pendant que les USA seront à feu et à sang)
> 
> Qiou (Hornet)
> Benou (Hornet)
> David (Hornet)
> Olive (Viper)
> Flappie (Viggen)
> Setzer (Viggen)
> Dusty (?)
> ...


Je confirme pour ce soir et Teamspeak installé!
Flappie, ou celui qui gère le serveur si je me trompe, peux tu m'envoyer en MP les infos du serveur DCS que je les rentre?

Auriez-vous eu des retours sur le Corsair H60 Haptic en simu avions? Il semblait avoir un avis positif pour les simus auto en terme d'immersion mais je n'ai rien trouvé pour les avioneux.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai un empêchement pour ce soir les potos. Ça sera plutôt semaine prochaine pour moi. Volez bien !

----------


## Olive44

Hello,

Fraichement inscrit, je confirme ma participation, merci David d'avoir passé l'info  :;): 

Olive (Viper)

----------


## Ranger 28

EH OH !!! M'avez oublié !!!

----------


## Wannamama

Un peu à la dernière minute mais présent ce soir en F-16.

----------


## Flappie

Je résume :

Qiou (Hornet)
David (Hornet)
Olive (Viper)
Lolo (Viper)
Wannamama (Viper)
Flappie (Viggen)
Setzer (Viggen)
JanSolo (Tomcat ou Hornet)
papagueff (Warthog II) 
Dusty (?)
Nico (?)
Ranger (?)

Pour les utilisateurs de SRS, merci de mettre votre version à jour, on est passés en v1.9.2.1.

----------


## noryac

Bonjour, je confirme que je ne serais pas des votres ce soir. Bon jeu !!

----------


## partizan

Je me pointe en 2K à l'arrache

----------


## Setzer

Ouais on a bien vu le côté à l'arrache  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

N'hésitez pas à me faire vos retours sur cette mission,Tuapse Valley, dont c'était la v1.
J'ai noté l'avis de Dusty pour Eastwood:

1. le JTAC perd rapidement sa cible et passe à une autre, puis à une autre, ce qui ne laisse pas le temps de lâcher une bombe sur le laser qu'il pointe.
2. le fumi gène l'accrochage visuel

Êtes-vous pour supprimer les fumis, ou souhaitez-vous au contraire les garder ?


Souvenirs de mission :

----------


## Setzer

Alors mis à part le fait que je suis mauvais, j'ai quand même eu l'impression que ça bougeait beaucoup plus à l'est qu'à l'ouest, en tout cas le jtac y avait l'air bien plus actif. Perso je suis pour conserver les fumis.

----------


## Ranger 28

Pour ma part bien sympa.
Seul souci : impossible pour moi d'avoir l'AWACS côté Est. Radios allumées, fréquence ok (252 de mémoire), mais le menu radio indiquait bien F7 AWACS sauf que rien ne se passait...
Second appareil, bug classique sur le F-16 avec un radar qui affiche tous les  contacts de la même manière.
Sinon, bien sympa pour mon vrai retour vu que la dernière fois la connexion ne tenait pas.

----------


## Flappie

> Seul souci : impossible pour moi d'avoir l'AWACS côté Est. Radios allumées, fréquence ok (252 de mémoire), mais le menu radio indiquait bien F7 AWACS sauf que rien ne se passait...


J'ai vérifié : tout à l'air OK dans l'éditeur. Personne d'autre n'a pu joindre cet AWACS ?

----------


## Loloborgo

Merci pour la mission Flappie, je n'ai pas touché grand chose mais j'ai progressé dans l'emploi des MAV sur le Viper!

Concernant les fumis, dur de répondre car ça aide bien à trouver les cibles, mais effectivement ça "brûle" l'affichange du TGP et des MAV, on trouve la cible mais on a du mal à l'accrocher du coup... ^^

Mais comme je ne rechigne pas à un peu plus de réalisme, tu peux les retirer pour ma part.

----------


## Flappie

Il faut que je vérifie si on peut avoir les fumis à la demande via CTLD. Ce serait l'idéal.

----------


## Qiou87

My 2 cents sur la mission d'hier (west):
- ça manquait un poil d'opposition. Y'avait quelques Strela et manpad, mais dans l'ensemble on a pas été énormément en danger entre ça et la CAP. Au début la CAP adverse au sud faisait juste des ronds dans le ciel, j'ai pu en descendre 2 tranquille sans qu'ils ne s'affolent.
- je verrai bien les colonnes accompagnées d'hélicoptères d'attaque pour venir taper les positions alliés
- si les fumis dérangent, et c'est vrai que c'est chiant pour les Mav/TGP, pourquoi pas monter quelques unités alliées sur la route des convois, histoire que du ciel on voit les traceurs? Hier j'ai pu taper une paire de BMP comme ça, à 10K ft je voyais les traceurs ça m'a facilité la visée. Des unités éparses qui se feraient découper par les convois, mais comme ça du ciel on voit où chercher les types

Sinon j'ai trouvé ça sympa, c'était un exercice de maîtrise du TGP (combo forêt + cible mouvante) qui nous a permis de réaliser à tous comment nous aimons le TGP et son ergonomie (hein *Nicolas*  ::lol:: ). Heureusement qu'on avait de vigoureux Viggen pour faire le boulot (et nous passer en plein dans le TGP quand on essaie de trouver les cibles  ::P: ).

----------


## Flappie

> - ça manquait un poil d'opposition. Y'avait quelques Strela et manpad, mais dans l'ensemble on a pas été énormément en danger entre ça et la CAP. Au début la CAP adverse au sud faisait juste des ronds dans le ciel, j'ai pu en descendre 2 tranquille sans qu'ils ne s'affolent.


Oui, je mets certains chasseurs en "Search and attack in zone", pour changer un peu des kamikazes, mais apparemment c'est décevant, donc j'éviterai à l'avenir.




> - je verrai bien les colonnes accompagnées d'hélicoptères d'attaque pour venir taper les positions alliés


J'y ai songé hier. Je ferai ça pour la v2, et on intervertira les spawns East et West.




> - si les fumis dérangent, et c'est vrai que c'est chiant pour les Mav/TGP, pourquoi pas monter quelques unités alliées sur la route des convois, histoire que du ciel on voit les traceurs?


Y'en avait.  ::):  Et même que quand certains se font descendre, on à un rapport indiquant la position du convoi ennemi.




> Heureusement qu'on avait de vigoureux Viggen pour faire le boulot (et nous passer en plein dans le TGP quand on essaie de trouver les cibles ).


 :Rock:

----------


## Setzer

Bon disons heureusement qu'il y avait un vigoureux Viggen, l'autre était plutôt neurasthénique, ou myope, voire les deux  :Emo:

----------


## Flappie

> Bon disons heureusement qu'il y avait un vigoureux Viggen, l'autre était plutôt neurasthénique, ou myope, voire les deux


La prochaine fois, je taperai le convoi en dehors des villes et des forêts. Ainsi, on distinguera mieux les unités. Et puis je nous mettrai des objectifs fixes : c'est tout de même mieux pour débuter en Viggen.

----------


## Setzer

Haha merci de penser aux noob :D

Ça ne m'a pas empêché de bien m'amuser et, même si j'ai foiré mon dernier attero comme une merde, je t'ai quand même appris un truc sur le fonctionnement du Viggen et ça je n'en suis pas peu fier  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Ça ne m'a pas empêché de bien m'amuser et, même si j'ai foiré mon dernier attero comme une merde, je t'ai quand même appris un truc sur le fonctionnement du Viggen et ça je n'en suis pas peu fier


 :;):  Merci encore !

----------


## davidmontpellier

Superbe mission.

J'ai encore du mal à maitriser le terrain et à visualiser ce que me montre la carte par rapport à ce que je vois du cockpit (le Situation Awareness). 
Donc pour moi les fumigènes peuvent aider à trouver les cibles mais via un appel radio et avec une durée de vie. Autrement on se retrouve avec un chemin de fumigènes façon petit poucet :-)

La CAP adverse était assez facile.
J'ai regardé le tacview et on a quand même laissé passer 2 Su25 qui sont allés bombarder Krasnodar.  ::sad:: 
Le troisième a été descendu par Jan Solo.

Ca manquait juste d'hélicoptères ou de CAS ennemis plus tôt dans la mission.

----------


## Flappie

Mise à jour monstre de la beta DCS. Le changelog fait tourner la tête.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Superbe mission.
> 
> J'ai encore du mal à maitriser le terrain et à visualiser ce que me montre la carte par rapport à ce que je vois du cockpit (le Situation Awareness). 
> Donc pour moi les fumigènes peuvent aider à trouver les cibles mais via un appel radio et avec une durée de vie. Autrement on se retrouve avec un chemin de fumigènes façon petit poucet :-)
> 
> La CAP adverse était assez facile.
> J'ai regardé le tacview et on a quand même laissé passer 2 Su25 qui sont allés bombarder Krasnodar. 
> Le troisième a été descendu par Jan Solo.
> 
> Ca manquait juste d'hélicoptères ou de CAS ennemis plus tôt dans la mission.


Et surtout le passage de Zan entre Qiou et moi au take off:   ::love::

----------


## Qiou87

> Mise à jour monstre de la beta DCS. Le changelog fait tourner la tête.


Si j'essaie de résumer:
- serveurs publics de tests du nouveau modèle de dégâts (WW2)
- pas mal d'améliorations sur le rendu des terrains (à voir en Syrie si y'a une amélioration des perfs + du rendu à haute altitude, les deux points noirs jusqu'ici)
- nouveau rendu "origin sphere" du son sur les avions WW2
- beaucoup de fix sur les JDAM
- beaucoup d'améliorations pour l'IA

Et sur les modules que je vole:
- F/A-18 (AZ/EL + HMD  :Bave: )

- F-16C: +2 HARM sur station 4/6 (4 au total)

----------


## Flappie

> Et surtout le passage de Zan entre Qiou et moi au take off: https://i.ibb.co/GR34sJt/Capture-d-c...-04-145729.jpg


Il a fait mieux que ça : il est passé entre vous 2 PUIS entre Setzer et moi au parking dans la même seconde.  :^_^: 

Merci à tous pour vos retours.

----------


## Setzer

Y fait rien qu'à me faire peur sur les pistes  :Emo:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Le F16 a aussi eu des modifications de flight model sur l'instabilité abusive en take off / landing notamment en vent de travers. Je viens de le poser sur l'OB et en effet c'est beaucoup plus stable.

----------


## Ranger 28

S'il y en a qui volent d'autres jours que le mardi, faites moi signe, je reprends du service.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> S'il y en a qui volent d'autres jours que le mardi, faites moi signe, je reprends du service.


Avec Olive on vole le Jeudi soir sur les serveurs 4YA. On peut se donner rendez vous sur le TS entre 20h30 et 21h00.

----------


## Ranger 28

> Avec Olive on vole le Jeudi soir sur les serveurs 4YA. On peut se donner rendez vous sur le TS entre 20h30 et 21h00.


Ok, ça marche pour moi

----------


## partizan

> Y fait rien qu'à me faire peur sur les pistes


tu n'as encore rien vu  :^_^:

----------


## JanSolo

> N'hésitez pas à me faire vos retours sur cette mission,Tuapse Valley, dont c'était la v1.
> J'ai noté l'avis de Dusty pour Eastwood:
> 
> 1. le JTAC perd rapidement sa cible et passe à une autre, puis à une autre, ce qui ne laisse pas le temps de lâcher une bombe sur le laser qu'il pointe.
> 2. le fumi gène l'accrochage visuel
> 
> Êtes-vous pour supprimer les fumis, ou souhaitez-vous au contraire les garder ?
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! Mais c'est moi ça! Chui pas beau?
Excellente soirée, ça m'a permis de pas mal géré les identifications Amies/Ennemies sans faire de dommages collatéraux.
Même si je ne faisais pas d'attaque au sol, les fumis étaient pratiques pour voir ou vous tourniez comme vous étiez au ras du sol.

J'ai pu faire pas mal de shoots adverses sans me faire plomber. La défense AA a été bien gérée par les avions d'attaque au sol car au final je n'ai eu à subir que peu de départs de missiles sol-air.
J'ai loupé quelques Su-25, en rase-motte, Jester avait du mal à les locker et après ils ont disparu de mon radar et surtout de mon champ de vision...

Tu pourrais à la rigueur mettre l'IA adverse plus agressive car au final on a très vite plombé les différentes vagues qui arrivaient. Mais attention c'était parfait pour moi hier car ça m'a permis de bosser et progresser tranquillement avec Jester en RIO.
Vivement la prochaine!

----------


## Setzer

Du coup vous allez basculer sur l'ob pour les prochains  vols? C'est risqué si on a pas assez de place pour faire cohabiter les 2 versions ??

----------


## Flappie

Je suis toujours pour rester sur la stable de mon côté. Cette semaine sur l'OB, il faut débrancher son volant de course pour que le jeu se lance. Par ailleurs, la commande "Hold" déconne. Bref, c'est la beta.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

1er vol testé rapidos (en l'air) avec le Viggen.... waaaahhh....

Le bruits de la carlingue et des ailes qui bougent/vibrent si on manoeuvre trop brusquement (j'ai arraché les ailes ^^).

Le cockpit "old school" (Pleins de boutons et de trucs à tourner), un ordinateur de bord qui se résume à quelques boutons et un afficheur avec quelques digits, et le HUD vraiment light (Même pas la vitesse d'affichée à priori), mais alors on sent qu'il en a sous le capot.... Je vais bien l'aimer je sens  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Ah ben si on kiffe le fly by wire et les glass cockpit c'est sur que c'est pas l'avion idéal, mais si on aime les jets "entre tradition et modernité" c'est du pur plaisir ^^ bon après le système d'armement est un peu alambiqué mais quand je vois comme ça pestait sur le tgp mardi je me dis que ce n'est pas propre à cet appareil  ::P:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Justement, je cherchais un avion un peu moderne pour du Mud un peu évolué (Le F5 et consort, à part à la roquette et au canon, je sais pas lâcher de la MK82 proprement par exemple).

Donc c'est parfait là pour le coup ! Et il a l'air marrant à piloter.

----------


## Sigps220

> Justement, je cherchais un avion un peu moderne pour du Mud un peu évolué (Le F5 et consort, à part à la roquette et au canon, je sais pas lâcher de la MK82 proprement par exemple).
> 
> Donc c'est parfait là pour le coup ! Et il a l'air marrant à piloter.


Il se pilote très bien, avec une très grosse puissance, ça change du Hornet. En plus tu as un rudiment d'auto pilotage et même d'auto-manette. Super pratique pour gérer un atterrissage pépère après une grosse mission.

----------


## Setzer

Ouais même que le hud te guide de A a Z pour ton circuit d'atterrissage  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Ouais même que le hud te guide de A a Z pour ton circuit d'atterrissage


Mais ouais, c'est bien connu !  ::ninja::

----------


## partizan

> quand je vois comme ça pestait sur le tgp mardi je me dis que ce n'est pas propre à cet appareil


c'était un bug si j'en crois le changelog du F16 > 
NOT SOI for HSD - Fixed

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: Patch 4.502*

L'annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1019581

Le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...13867#p1813857

Chose promise, chose due: 

Les 5 versions de l'Hurricane Mk II a;b;c;d plus variante soviétique.  




Le C-47 А "Skytrain" en IA pour le moment...




Des nouvelles skins de qualité 4K pour le Bf-110 E-2. 




Nouveau système de modélisation de la physiologie de la charge G afin d'être plus réaliste. Ce travail a été décrit en détail dans le JDD n ° 263: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1012215




Nombreuses améliorations de l'IA des pilotes, notamment dans le domaine de l'attaque au sol et des dogfight.

Pas mal de changement également concernant les batailles de char de Tank Crew

 


Voir le reste des changements:

Main Features
1. The Hurricane Mk.II Collector Plane is now available to its owners;
2. The C-47A transport aircraft is now available in the sim as an AI enemy or ally in the Quick Mission mode. It can also be used in the custom missions as an AI transport aircraft;
3. Female crews got female voices in the radio messages;
4. Pilot physiology modeling has been improved significantly. This is described in detail in the Developers Diary #263;
5. The zoom function now works correctly on VR devices with canted displays (Pimax) without using the performance-intensive Parallel Projection mode;
6. New multiplayer scenarios, including Cooperative ones, are added for Tank Crew (you can create a server directly from the game by selecting a scenario or scenarios from the Multiplayer\Cooperative\TankCrew or Multiplayer\Dogfight\TankCrew folders);
7. 4K external textures for Bf 110E heavy fighter (Battle of Moscow) are added thanks to Martin =ICDP= Catney;
8. A-20 and B-25 bombers got new paint schemes with invasion stripes for different timeframes;



Tank Crew Improvements
9. Several missions of the Soviet tank campaign "Breaking point" were improved;
10. Both tank campaigns are now available in Simplified Chinese, German and French;
11. KV-1s got an additional paint scheme;
12. It is now possible to use binoculars or personal weapons after pressing the "T" button (except for the M4A2 tank, where binoculars and personal weapons cannot be used simultaneously with a machine gun);
13. It is now possible to designate a waypoint on the ground in a command mode while using binoculars;
14. The enemy spawn point in Tank duel quick mission is correctly randomized after the destruction of a previous one if the player did not leave its spawn point;
15. It is now possible to designate a target in a command mode while using binoculars;
16. Fixed the issue that prevented the tank commander from using binoculars or personal weapons after pressing the "T" key if he does not have a machine gun to operate;
17. Trying to fire the M4A2 machine gun while using binoculars or personal weapons won’t work;
18. AI gunners use bracketing the target with fire when engaging the ground targets both for the range and (if the target is moving or there is a wind) the azimuth error. The size of the initial aiming error depends on the AI level, distance, target speed and wind;
19. Ground AI gunners now have a certain delay in detecting and starting aiming at a new target depending on the AI level, distance and density of the group of enemy targets;
20. Ground AI vehicles return the turret and/or gun to the traveling position only after a considerable time after the destruction or disappearance of the last enemy target from the field of view;
21. Fixed an issue where detailed AI tanks (and especially self-propelled guns) could not hit the target at minimum distances (they were firing above the target);
22. SU-152 will correctly stop for a shot and won’t drive towards the target without firing;
23. The extra (maximum) AI level parameter has been removed from the Quick Mission, it caused errors in the AI functioning;
24. Fixed a bug due to which the AI controlled tanks did not attack obviously visible targets in some rare circumstances;
25. A bug has been fixed due to which there was no difference between aircraft or ground vehicle gunners with different AI levels;
26. The enemies and allies have correct marker colors in tank Coop missions;
27. Detailed damage buildings on Prokhorovka map are correctly displayed at far distances (the inner side of the walls was invisible far away);



Airplanes physics, systems and damage model improvements
28. 13mm German and 12.7mm Italian machine guns are no longer loaded with HE ammo only due to a bug;
29. USAAF pilots wear G-suits only when piloting P-47D-22, P-51D-15 and P-38J-25 in September 1944 or later;
30. A circular limit of the movable aiming mark of the Mk IID and K-14A gyro reticles has been implemented. The mark also bounces and stops at the working range boundary when the gyro mirror reaches its stop;
31. The characteristic whistle of P-51 machine guns ports during active maneuvering that disappeared before due to an error is back now;
32. P-51 and P-38 fighters won’t be pulled into a dive when their tail section is damaged;
33. Ju-52 / 3m g4e cargo containers drop animation has been corrected;
34. The mixture control of al aircraft with M-105 PF engine became standard (similar to Yak-7/9);
35. According to the historical data found, Ju-87D ammo counters are disabled when the BK 37 outboard guns are fitted;
36. Fixed an issue due to which hit effects weren’t visible on certain parts of the P-51 fuselage;
37. Bf 109F-2 cockpit canopy correctly jettisons;
38. All Fw 190 aircraft are less stable after rudder loss;
39. Tail combat damage causes less shaking;
40. Closed landing gear doors on P-51D-15 won’t be torn off at high speeds;
41. The top gunner of the He-111H-6 and the bottom gunner of the A-20B won’t always hold their machine guns and its hatches won’t be always open;
42. The turret hatch on certain aircraft turrets won’t start to close before the machine gun is returned to the stowed position;
43. U-2VS shooter's leg won’t clip through the fuselage;
44. Incorrect (missing) armor value of the armored glass visor and headrest has been fixed for La-5FN;
45. TIncorrect (missing) armor value of the armored headrest has been fixed for P-38J;



Visual aircraft improvements
46. Yak-9 s. 2, Yak-9T s.2, Fw 190 D-9, P-47D-22, P-38J-25, P-51D-15: jettisoned cockpit canopy has all the details;
47. Fixes for Bf 109 G-6 4K textures from Martin = ICDP = Catney (Barkhorn and Hartman planes);
48. The A-20B tail lamp no longer visibly detaches from the aircraft at a significant distance from the observer;
49. Fixed an issue where some of the glass fragments could be visible next to torn P-51D elements;
50. When moving the camera away from Yak-9 aircraft its effects won’t disappear;
51. In the upper MG turret of He 111 H-6 bomber some elements won’t visually jitter;
52. Damaged Pe-2 series 35 cockpit windows have a correct color;
53. Some of the Fokker D.VII airplane debris pieces won’t have extra engines visually attached to them;



Aircraft AI corrections
54. An AI issue that could cause a fighter AI to be unable to engage a slowly moving target flying in a circle has been fixed;
55. An AI issue that could cause excessive error in aiming the forward firing armament at ground and air targets (especially in a frontal aerial attack) has been eliminated;
56. Heavy aircraft will use the differential brakes after landing correctly to turn to a taxiway, preventing unintentional turns;
57. An AI issue that could make the bombers unable to start a bombing run after a failed first bombing run has been fixed;
58. U-2VS AI pilot can fire unguided rockets at the ground targets;
59. AI pilots attacking a ground target from a high altitude will reduce the altitude in a downward spiral first;
60. AI pilots now try to reduce the G-load they experience in order to prevent loss of consciousness if their condition is deteriorated due to fatigue or other factors;



Career mode improvements
61. An AI in Career mode won’t stuck at the first route waypoint after takeoff if its assigned target is very near (less than 5500 meters);
62. A random issue that could cause the bombers to stuck in a circle above the target area after dropping their bombs has been fixed;
63. Several typos in the Battle of the Rhine cutscenes were corrected;
64. Hurricane Mk.II fighters have been added to the Battle of Moscow Career mode, they are available in 5 squadrons: 1st GIAP (former 29th IAP), 67th IAP PVO, 157th IAP, 287th IAP, 736th IAP PVO;
65. Hurricane Mk.II fighters have been added to the Battle of Stalingrad Career mode, they are available in 2 squadrons: 651st IAP PVO and 629th IAP PVO;
66. There are now 13 additional subphases in the Rheinland Career frontline (18 different frontline positions according to the current career date in total);
67. Three American squadrons were added to the Rheinland Career, one of them is  available for the player to join - 412th Fighter Squadron, 373rd FG (P-47s) and two are AI squadrons 410th Fighter Squadron, 373rd FG and 411th Fighter Squadron, 373rd FG;
68. 18 new target locations added for the following mission types in Rheinland Career: Ground Forces Support, Enemy Troops Concentration Attack, Enemy Troops Concentration Bombing Strike, Railway Junction Attack and Railway Junction Bombing Strike.

----------


## Qiou87

> c'était un bug si j'en crois le changelog du F16 > 
> NOT SOI for HSD - Fixed


On ralait sur le TGP du Hornet.  :;): 

De plus, ce fix concerne le message "NOT SOI" qui apparaît sur la page HSD (la page de situation awareness). Elle n'a pas à être SOI (Sensor of Interest).

----------


## Algrael

> *IL-2 Great Battles: Patch 4.502*
> 
> L'annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1019581
> 
> Le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...13867#p1813857
> 
> Chose promise, chose due: 
> 
> Les 5 versions de l'Hurricane Mk II a;b;c;d plus variante soviétique.  
> ...


Le Hurri!  ::wub::

----------


## pollux 18

> Le Hurri!


Petite vidéo parue en début de semaine avant la sortie du patch

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Tiens ils ont intégré la nécessité d'aligner le TGP et les Mavericks sur le F16 en OB. Et le slew du Maverick bloqué en PRE est un bug donc on pourra bien slew depuis un WP même sans TGP et ça c'est cool.

----------


## Qiou87

> Tiens ils ont intégré la nécessité d'aligner le TGP et les Mavericks sur le F16 en OB. Et le slew du Maverick bloqué en PRE est un bug donc on pourra bien slew depuis un WP même sans TGP et ça c'est cool.


Oui entre ça et les HARM le Viper bénéficie d’une simulation plus pointue de ces armements par rapport au Hornet. Ça va y venir aussi je pense.

Sinon hier j’ai optimisé un peu mon setup sous DCS en VR, et wow la différence que ça fait de passer le supersampling en 1,5x sous OTT  ::o:  j’ai sacrifié le MSAA pour du FXAA mais le gain du SS me permet une lisibilité top du cockpit du Hornet comparé à avant. Super confortable du coup, et pas d’impact de fluidité.

D’ailleurs vous connaissez un moyen de connaître le frametime CPU et GPU dans DCS? Oculus Tray Tool ne le permet plus depuis la 2.5.6, l’overlay ne fonctionne pas. Je veux m’assurer que c’est bien mon GPU qui plafonne mes perfs actuelles, et si c’est bien mon CPU qui cause parfois des ralentissements ponctuels type chargement ou unités IA. Histoire de prioriser mes investissements...

----------


## Flappie

> D’ailleurs vous connaissez un moyen de connaître le frametime CPU et GPU dans DCS? Oculus Tray Tool ne le permet plus depuis la 2.5.6, l’overlay ne fonctionne pas. Je veux m’assurer que c’est bien mon GPU qui plafonne mes perfs actuelles, et si c’est bien mon CPU qui cause parfois des ralentissements ponctuels type chargement ou unités IA. Histoire de prioriser mes investissements...


Les infos affichées par DCS sont activables via RCtrl + ArrêtDéfil (2 appuis pour un affichage plus complet).

----------


## Qiou87

> Les infos affichées par DCS sont activables via RCtrl + ArrêtDéfil (2 appuis pour un affichage plus complet).


Je connais ce truc mais tu as que les FPS, y'a pas le frametime (temps de calcul d'une image) séparé entre CPU et GPU. C'est typiquement le bon indicateur de ton facteur limitant: si le CPU met 8ms en moyenne à calculer une image, et ton GPU 15ms, c'est le second qu'il faut changer en priorité. Mais si tu as des pics de frametime CPU à 50 ou 100ms par ex. tu vas ressentir une saccade. OTT permet de t'afficher un joli graphique temps réel de ces deux choses mais le graphique disparaît dès que DCS se lance, ce qui est fort dommage. A la base même un outil qui enregistre ces infos sans me les afficher me va, je voudrai jouer 10min et regarder à la fin de la session mes frametimes moyens, 1% low etc.

EDIT: Frameview de nVidia permet de faire la moitié de ce que je veux, sur le GPU. Mais sans l'info CPU j'ai pas un bilan réel.

----------


## Flappie

OK, "OTT" = Oculus Tray Tool. Je ne voyais pas de quoi tu parlais.

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai trouvé OCAT et CXWorld qui sont visiblement des outils de benchs, je vais voir si ça répond à ma question et tester ça ce soir.

----------


## Chaussette

Sinon, si tu downgrades à la version précédente qui permettait d'afficher ça ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Sinon, si tu downgrades à la version précédente qui permettait d'afficher ça ?


La 2.5.6 a apporté beaucoup de changements dans le moteur de rendu notamment sur la lumière. Ca ne m'intéresse pas de bencher une version qui a presque un an de retard et ne me dira pas forcément comment mon PC se comporte sur la nouvelle, d'autant que j'ai choisi de voler en Syrie - pas dispo en dehors de la 2.5.6 - pour tester mes changements hier (car c'est la carte la plus "chargée"), je faisais du low-level à Mach 1 en Hornet. Je testais le rendu et la lisibilité du cockpit (je suis passé d'un cockpit pas très lisible en SS 1x à un cockpit très lisible en 1,5x, super content déjà), le crénelage, le scintillement, et évidemment la fluidité générale.

----------


## Chaussette

> La 2.5.6 a apporté beaucoup de changements dans le moteur de rendu notamment sur la lumière. Ca ne m'intéresse pas de bencher une version qui a presque un an de retard et ne me dira pas forcément comment mon PC se comporte sur la nouvelle, d'autant que j'ai choisi de voler en Syrie - pas dispo en dehors de la 2.5.6 - pour tester mes changements hier (car c'est la carte la plus "chargée"), je faisais du low-level à Mach 1 en Hornet. Je testais le rendu et la lisibilité du cockpit (je suis passé d'un cockpit pas très lisible en SS 1x à un cockpit très lisible en 1,5x, super content déjà), le crénelage, le scintillement, et évidemment la fluidité générale.


Ah oui oula, je ne suis pas réveillé ce matin. Je pensais que tu parlais d'une version 2.5.6 de ton utilitaire OTT !

----------


## Setzer

Pense a jouer sur les gamma du jeu aussi, les paramètres recommandés en vr sont de 2 a 2.2 mais perso je trouve ça beaucoup trop élevé, ca donne un voile laiteux sur les decors assez degueu et ça flingue la lisibilité des écrans radars. Faut juste trouver un bon compromis avec la luminosité du cockpit.

----------


## Qiou87

> Pense a jouer sur les gamma du jeu aussi, les paramètres recommandés en vr sont de 2 a 2.2 mais perso je trouve ça beaucoup trop élevé, ca donne un voile laiteux sur les decors assez degueu et ça flingue la lisibilité des écrans radars. Faut juste trouver un bon compromis avec la luminosité du cockpit.


Déjà fait, j'ai un bon rendu de jour et de nuit. D'ailleurs visiblement l'Open Beta la plus récente améliore nettement les performances en VR. Si j'ai le temps faudrait que je teste ça, mais justement c'est encore mieux si je peux bencher la version stable actuelle, puis passer sur l'open beta et faire le même test.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'est ce que j'ai lu pour les perfs en VR.
Par contre, certains se plaignent d'une augmentation des plantages. A voir sur la durée.

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui, c'est ce que j'ai lu pour les perfs en VR.
> Par contre, certains se plaignent d'une augmentation des plantages. A voir sur la durée.


Ouais, c'est pour ça que j'ai pas proposé qu'on y passe tous. Honnêtement j'ai des perfs raisonnables là et une meilleure visibilité, donc ça peut attendre. Je trouve vraiment dommage quand le serveur plante alors qu'on joue tous ensemble, ça pète bien l'ambiance. Pareil quand tu fais ta mission d'1h en solo et que le jeu te lâche à 30sec de l'atterrissage, c'est rageant.

----------


## Setzer

Tiens Quiou vu qu'on a une config a peu près équivalente et le même casque, tu pourrais me balancer tes réglages ig? Même en mp si tu ne veux pas polluer.

Edit : y'aurait du monde pour voler les samedi et/ou dimanche aprem? perso j'ai un créneau durant la sieste de mon fils pour voler un peu...

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Tiens Quiou vu qu'on a une config a peu près équivalente et le même casque, tu pourrais me balancer tes réglages ig? Même en mp si tu ne veux pas polluer.
> 
> Edit : y'aurait du monde pour voler les samedi et/ou dimanche aprem? perso j'ai un créneau durant la sieste de mon fils pour voler un peu...


Ce weekend à voir.
par contre la semaine prochaine je fais le pont du mercredi au dimanche.
Qu'est ce que je vais bien pouvoir faire...  ::siffle::

----------


## Ranger 28

> Ce weekend à voir.
> par contre la semaine prochaine je fais le pont du mercredi au dimanche.
> Qu'est ce que je vais bien pouvoir faire...


Oh, ben ça c'en est une bonne question..... ::trollface::

----------


## Setzer

Surtout en période de confinement  ::siffle::

----------


## KuroNyra

ça y est, le jeu est enfin télécharger! .... Maintenant j'installe Persian Gulf, et le FC3 pack! Avec mon X52 -pas pro- je vais peut-être pouvoir jouer sans devoir passer avec la VR. -elle me rend un peu nauséeuse-

----------


## Setzer

Fais un peu de beat saber entre 2 vols histoire de t'habituer au casque!

----------


## KuroNyra

je vais surtout tenter de m'habituer au X52. Parce qu'il est pas "pratique" ce joystick je trouve. Y'a aucun retour de force et il bouge pour un rien. :/

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui, c'est ce que j'ai lu pour les perfs en VR.
> Par contre, certains se plaignent d'une augmentation des plantages. A voir sur la durée.


Testé cet aprem: aucun gain de perfs chez moi. 2 tests en stable puis OB, en P51 au dessus de la Normandie puis F/A-18C en Syrie. J'ai grosso-modo les mêmes performances avant et après. Peut-être un poil moins de "spike" (hausse du temps de rendu CPU à 40ms et plus contre 20ms en moyenne) en OB, et les ombres sont plus stables. Mais rien de transcendant. J'ai tous les graphs du debug tool si ça intéresse quelqu'un.

Tiens je vais profiter de l'avoir installée pour voir si le rendu en altitude a été soigné sur la Syrie...

@Kuro: si "bouge pour un rien" = peu de retour au centre, tu vas voir qu'en fait c'est très bien. Faut se mettre des courbes progressives (j'utilise +30 de courbure perso). Ca fatigue beaucoup moins ton poignet et tu es plus précis, mais oui, ça demande de l'adaptation.

----------


## KuroNyra

> @Kuro: si "bouge pour un rien" = peu de retour au centre, tu vas voir qu'en fait c'est très bien. Faut se mettre des courbes progressives (j'utilise +30 de courbure perso). Ca fatigue beaucoup moins ton poignet et tu es plus précis, mais oui, ça demande de l'adaptation.


J'ai pas encore jeter un coup d'oeil aux réglages du joystick in-game (si c'est bien in-game que ça se fait) je m'en occuperais une fois le jeu installé avec persian gulf et FC3!

----------


## Setzer

Perso j'avais modde le mien en mettant une rondelle de plastique souple au niveau de la base pour durcir le ressort et avoir un feeling un chouille moins mou.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> J'ai trouvé OCAT et CXWorld qui sont visiblement des outils de benchs, je vais voir si ça répond à ma question et tester ça ce soir.


Pas mal CXWorld. Merci qiou

Je viens de tester en faisant varier les paramètres de la conf dcs et j'ai ça:



1. Anisotropic filtering 8x
2. Anisotropic filtering 4x / MSAA 2x
3. Anisotropic filtering 8x / MSAA 2x
4. Anisotropic filtering 8x / SSAA 1.5 / SSLR ON
5. Anisotropic filtering 8x / SSAA 2 / SSLR ON

On voit bien la difference de FPS suivant la config:


En allant un peu plus loin on voit que le frametime lui ne bouge pas.  J'imagine que c'est le gsync qui produit cela.



Par contre on voit un peu la différence si on active le SSAA ou pas. Regardez la ligne d'horizon du HUD.

Pas activé:


Activé (1.5)


Avec les réglages suivants:



Ce soir Olive et moi on vole sur 4YA Syrie. Si vous êtes dispo à 21h00 rendez-vous sur le TS.

----------


## KuroNyra

Vous utilisez d'autres système que le TeamSpeak pour les com'?

----------


## Qiou87

Stable ou OB le serveur 4YA Syrie?

----------


## Flappie

> Vous utilisez d'autres système que le TeamSpeak pour les com'?


On a le TS pour se rejoindre, et pour certains nous utilisons SRS, mais ce n'est pas une obligation.
Au cas où, je te renvoie les coordonnées du TS.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Stable ou OB le serveur 4YA Syrie?


Stable je pense.

----------


## KuroNyra

Bon, j'ai deux soucis. Quand je rejoint un serveur, j'ai le SRS qui se lance automatiquement. Impossible de le désinstaller et j'ai tenter en supprimant tous les fichiers.... En vain...

Ensuite, mon Occulus Rift se reset dès que je lance le jeu. Rendant le jeu impossible à jouer -un soucis avec le guardian qui se remet à 0 et les manettes ne sont plus reconnues-

----------


## Setzer

Les batteries de tes contrôleurs ne seraient pas fatiguées par hasard?

Pour le guardian, perso il merdouille quand je suis dans une pièce trop sombre..

----------


## Flappie

Message de service : on ne devrait plus tarder à voler sur la map  Syrie en serveur privé. Je demande à tous les possesseurs du module de vérifier qu'ils  ont bien coché la case dans le  tableau  des modules. Merci.  ::): 




> Bon, j'ai deux soucis. Quand je rejoint un serveur, j'ai le SRS qui se lance automatiquement. Impossible de le désinstaller et j'ai tenter en supprimant tous les fichiers.... En vain...
> 
> Ensuite, mon Occulus Rift se reset dès que je lance le jeu. Rendant le jeu impossible à jouer -un soucis avec le guardian qui se remet à 0 et les manettes ne sont plus reconnues-


Au choix, tu peux dans les paramètres de SRS (page Settings) :
- désactiver l'autoconect
- demander une confirmation (prompt) avant connexion auto

----------


## Qiou87

> Bon, j'ai deux soucis. Quand je rejoint un serveur, j'ai le SRS qui se lance automatiquement. Impossible de le désinstaller et j'ai tenter en supprimant tous les fichiers.... En vain...
> 
> Ensuite, mon Occulus Rift se reset dès que je lance le jeu. Rendant le jeu impossible à jouer -un soucis avec le guardian qui se remet à 0 et les manettes ne sont plus reconnues-


Point 1. ça s'appelle autoconnect. Rien n'oblige à l'utiliser et en dehors de ça, SRS est utilisé lors des soirées canard donc pourquoi le désinstaller? Sur un serveur public il suffit de changer ta fréquence radio pour plus entendre quelqu'un si ça t'embête.

Point 2. ça me le fait des fois, mais ton app Oculus doit indiquer un message genre connectez une manette (les miennes sont rangées dans un tiroir sans pile dedans), et tu peux choisir d'ignorer. Si ça ne marche pas, allume ta manette, règle le Guardian (le mini c'est le niveau du sol, ensuite tu mets "Ignorer" dès que tu peux) et normalement tu es peinard.

----------


## jfamiens

Une petite question sur SRS et autres logiciels comme DCS Bios et DCS Interface (j'ai ce dernier sur mon Stream Deck): existe il un moyen de switcher entre la Stable et l'open ? Comment faites vous quand vous avez les deux ?

Merci

----------


## Flappie

SRS s'installe par défaut sur les deux emplacements, stable et open beta. Pour les autres, je passe mon tour, ne les ayant jamais installés.

----------


## jfamiens

> SRS s'installe par défaut sur les deux emplacements, stable et open beta. Pour les autres, je passe mon tour, ne les ayant jamais installés.


Merci ! Tu pourrais m'envoyer les infos pour la session du mardi si je peux y passer un de ces 4 ?

----------


## Flappie

C'est fait. Tu passes quand tu veux.  ::):

----------


## Setzer

J'ai choppé dcs libération ça a l'air vraiment top! En plus on peut jouer en coop!

----------


## jfamiens

> C'est fait. Tu passes quand tu veux.


Dur ici, je suis en GMT+5 au Kazakhstan... je me suis deja fait reperer lors de ma premiere arrivee ici avec mon Warthog dans la valise lol

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah la vache oui :D Ils t'ont pas demandés si le reste suivait en pièces détachées  ::lol:: 

Trafic de morceaux de A-10c  ::lol::

----------


## KuroNyra

Héhé, perso j'ai enfin réussi à faire fonctionner la VR sur mon vieux Occulus Rift S -il date de Noël dernier-, j'ai pu affronter un F15 et lui balancer un Fox 2 dans la tronche!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Well done !!

----------


## Setzer

Dcs liberation sur la Syrie ça pique niveau perf  entre 5 et 15 fps oO

Je pense que c'est du aux nombreuses  unités presentes (8 raids simultanés, libération a ete gourmand) mais ca surprend.

Bon heureusement en conditions  "normale" on est sur du 50/60 fps, curieusement l'asw ne semble pas vouloir s'activer.

----------


## Qiou87

T’as une option de culling dans Liberation qui réduit la distance a laquelle les IA sont spawnés. Je règle ca a 150km pour gagner en perfs mais j’ai jamais constaté de telles baisses en Syrie...

----------


## Setzer

Ah ben là c'était catastrophique, vraiment...

Edit : avec le culling c'est effectivement le jour et la nuit! J'ai fixé a 100km perso.

----------


## KuroNyra

> @Kuro: si "bouge pour un rien" = peu de retour au centre, tu vas voir qu'en fait c'est très bien. Faut se mettre des courbes progressives (j'utilise +30 de courbure perso). Ca fatigue beaucoup moins ton poignet et tu es plus précis, mais oui, ça demande de l'adaptation.


Je reviens vers toi par rapport à cela. Je ne trouve pas exactement où je peux régler cela. Et comme mon X52 est trop "mou" à mon goût, j'ai envie de tester avec tes paramètres.  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Dans le menu des commandes dans dcs, sélectionne un axe et tu peux modifier les paramètres de l'axe (c'est un des boutons en bas).

----------


## Qiou87

> Edit : avec le culling c'est effectivement le jour et la nuit! J'ai fixé a 100km perso.


Avec trop d'unités ça doit mettre ton CPU à terre. Gaffe quand même: le culling spawne uniquement les unités à cette distance de ton appareil. Si tu avances un peu et a plusieurs bases, éloignées de toi de plus de 100km, tes vols alliés programmés depuis ces bases ne spawneront pas non plus. D'où mes 150kms, mais effectivement à tester.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Dans le menu des commandes dans dcs, sélectionne un axe et tu peux modifier les paramètres de l'axe (c'est un des boutons en bas).


ça marche, je m'en occupe ASAP.

J'annonce également que j'ai fait mon premier vol VR en multijoueur sur le serveur "just dogfight", j'ai pu down 2 zinc adverse avant d'arrêter pour cause de mal au coeur.... Le premier kill s'est fait en aveugle, car un tir de canon m'a coupé le jus de l'appareil pour l'HUD!



Pour la mission de Mardi, je viendrais en F15C je pense. Histoire d'éviter les coups de sangs sur le radar.  ::ninja:: 
A moins qu'un J11 ne pose pas de soucis?

Je laisse le choix au créateur de mission, tout zinc FC3 me va!

----------


## Jefiban

Bonjour les canards, j'ai un problème de joystick... j'avais le T16000M, il est tombé en panne en début d'année, j'ai obtenu un remboursement intégral de 130€ environ. Problème depuis, tous les joystick à prix raisonnable sont en rupture de stock et ça dure depuis 6 mois... Je suis donc sans joy depuis. Une solution?

----------


## Qiou87

D'ailleurs *Flappie* on vole sur une de tes missions demain? Ou tu seras pas dispo et on s'organise autrement?

----------


## Flappie

Eh bien *Qiou*, je n'ai rien préparé de neuf pour demain soir. Je propose de voler sur une des nouvelles missions de Nico sur la Syrie, si ça ne gêne personne.




> Bonjour les canards, j'ai un problème de joystick... j'avais le T16000M, il est tombé en panne en début d'année, j'ai obtenu un remboursement intégral de 130€ environ. Problème depuis, tous les joystick à prix raisonnable sont en rupture de stock et ça dure depuis 6 mois... Je suis donc sans joy depuis. Une solution?


Oui, le marché de l'occasion ! Tu auras peut-être des offres ici-même, mais tu peux aussi chiner sur "le bon coin". Tu peux aussi trouver ton bonheur sur le forum de C6. Quel est ton budget max ? 130 € ?

----------


## Olis

Sur fb marketplace ?

----------


## JanSolo

> Eh bien *Qiou*, je n'ai rien préparé de neuf pour demain soir. Je propose de voler sur une des nouvelles missions de Nico sur la Syrie, si ça ne gêne personne.
> 
> 
> Oui, le marché de l'occasion ! Tu auras peut-être des offres ici-même, mais tu peux aussi chiner sur "le bon coin". Tu peux aussi trouver ton bonheur sur le forum de C6. Quel est ton budget max ? 130 € ?


La Syrie ça me botte.

----------


## Ranger 28

Caucase, Golfe, Normandie, Syrie... Je serai là of course !

----------


## Empnicolas

> Eh bien *Qiou*, je n'ai rien préparé de neuf pour demain soir. Je propose de voler sur une des nouvelles missions de Nico sur la Syrie, si ça ne gêne personne.


Pour le moment je n'en ai qu'une nouvelle de faite (et pour un petit nombre, vu que j'avais compter max 8 habitués avec la Syrie):




> Votre objectif final est de détruire 4 scuds présents aux WP 8,9 et 10.
> 
> Le soucis est la présence d'un Sa-10 a  coté de ces scuds et de deux Tor Sa-15.
> 
> Mais le territoire présente également 2 Sa-2 pouvant gêner l'attaque.
> 
> Déroulement de la mission:
> 1. décollage de Ramat David (Tacan 10X), présence d'un radar EWR (251Mhz)
> 2. Vol basse altitude (< 4500ft environ)
> ...

----------


## Flappie

Super. Ça te dérange si j'ajoute des objectifs pour des Viggen ? Quand j'y pense, je crois qu'on n'a encore jamais bossé à quatre mains sur l'éditeur.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Super. Ça te dérange si j'ajoute des objectifs pour des Viggen ? Quand j'y pense, je crois qu'on n'a encore jamais bossé à quatre mains sur l'éditeur.


Non, je viens de l'upload sur le TS (dans mon répertoire à l'accueille, le fichier: "Destruction de Scud en Syrie.miz").

----------


## Flappie

Impec, merci. 
Les canards, annoncez-vous pour demain soir s'il vous plait (stable, Syrie).

Empnicolas (?)
Flappie (Viggen)
Setzer (Viggen)
KuroNyra (F-15C)
Zan (F-16C ou F-14B si RIO dispo, M-2000C CAS) 
Qiou (F/A-18C)
Dusty (F/A-18C ou F-14B ou F-16C)
David (F/A-18C)
Olive (F-16C)
Jan Solo (F-14B ou F/A-18C)

----------


## KuroNyra

Intéressant comme mission, vous pensez que le A10A peut potentiellement être utile? J'ai envie d'un de ces quatres m'entraîner a faire du A2G, c'est pas l'école d'apprentissage de pilotag de A10... Mais bon, sait-on jamais!

----------


## Empnicolas

> Intéressant comme mission, vous pensez que le A10A peut potentiellement être utile? J'ai envie d'un de ces quatres m'entraîner a faire du A2G, c'est pas l'école d'apprentissage de pilotag de A10... Mais bon, sait-on jamais!


Non, j'ai même pas mis de A-10C dans le jeu, pour le moment j'ai juste mis des F-16, F-18 et Harrier (mais l'air-air sera potentiellement utile si on est pas bon).

----------


## Flappie

Rien ne nous empêche de faire une seconde zone de CAS ailleurs, sauf si tu penses que ça va dénaturer ta mission.

Sinon, on peut se tenter Operation Jasmine (mission dynamique) :
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3311933/

J'y ajoute du Viggen et de l'A-10A.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Rien ne nous empêche de faire une seconde zone de CAS ailleurs, sauf si tu penses que ça va dénaturer ta mission.


Non on peut effectivement (après la CAP adverse n'est pas prévue pour).

----------


## Setzer

Present en Viggen si ya de la place.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Non, j'ai même pas mis de A-10C dans le jeu, pour le moment j'ai juste mis des F-16, F-18 et Harrier (mais l'air-air sera potentiellement utile si on est pas bon).





> Rien ne nous empêche de faire une seconde zone de CAS ailleurs, sauf si tu penses que ça va dénaturer ta mission.
> 
> Sinon, on peut se tenter Operation Jasmine (mission dynamique) :
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3311933/
> 
> J'y ajoute du Viggen et de l'A-10A.


Ha non non non, rajoutez pas de trucs comme cela juste pour moi, c'est même pas certains que je me lance direct sur le CAS, là déjà demain je compte rester sur de la CAP pour me refaire tranquillement la main!

----------


## partizan

Présent si place dispo > en F16 (ou 14 si Rio ou de la Cas en 2000)

----------


## Qiou87

Présent en Hornet.

----------


## ze_droopy

Présent en F-18, ou pourquoi pas F-14. Même F-16 tiens, mais j'aurais plein de question :P

----------


## Flappie

Dans Operation Jasmine, il y a un groupe de 4 pour chaque appareil (F-16C, A-10C, A-10C II, FA-18C, F-14B ) et j'ai ajouté 4 AJS37 ainsi que des A-10A.




> Ha non non non, rajoutez pas de trucs comme cela juste pour moi, c'est même pas certains que je me lance direct sur le CAS, là déjà demain je compte rester sur de la CAP pour me refaire tranquillement la main!


Y'a du F-15C aussi, ça tombe bien.

----------


## davidmontpellier

David présent en f18
Olive devrait être présent en f16.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Dans Operation Jasmine, il y a un groupe de 4 pour chaque appareil (F-16C, A-10C, A-10C II, FA-18C, F-14B ) et j'ai ajouté 4 AJS37 ainsi que des A-10A.
> 
> 
> Y'a du F-15C aussi, ça tombe bien.


Parfait! :D Je le prend!

----------


## JanSolo

> Dans Operation Jasmine, il y a un groupe de 4 pour chaque appareil (F-16C, A-10C, A-10C II, FA-18C, F-14B ) et j'ai ajouté 4 AJS37 ainsi que des A-10A.
> 
> 
> Y'a du F-15C aussi, ça tombe bien.


Présent, F14 ou F18.

----------


## cdarylb

Salut les canards,

Je suis en train de faire mumuse avec le F16, et je commence à bien l'apprécier. Je suis sur la partie engagement air-air, et j'ai une question vraiment bête : il me semblait que les AIM120 avaient une portée de tir assez dingue, genre 50 nautiques, mais je n'arrive pas à faire l'acquisition et le tir avant 6-7 nautiques. Vous faites comment vous pour engager en BVR avec des AIM120 ? J'ai l'impression de passer à côté de quelque chose...  ::(:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Hein ? Je les tire à 20nm en général  ::unsure::

----------


## Chaussette

Oui, en principe c'est plutôt 20/25 nm pour les AIM120. Les missiles qui ont une portée de dingue sont les Phoenix.

----------


## Flappie

Il reste tout de même une sacrée différence entre acquérir à 7 nm ou à 20 nm de distance.
Quel mode utilises-tu, Dario ? TWS ?

Message de service : ce soir, je serai indispo à partir de 23h30. Quelqu'un pourra-t-il hoster à ma place ? Si pas possible, la soirée finira à 23h25.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Il reste tout de même une sacrée différence entre acquérir à 7 nm ou à 20 nm de distance.
> Quel mode utilises-tu, Dario ? TWS ?
> 
> Message de service : ce soir, je serai indispo à partir de 23h30. Quelqu'un pourra-t-il hoster à ma place ? Si pas possible, la soirée finira à 23h25.


Normalement la mission en 1h-1h30 elle est terminée sauf si tu fait beaucoup de rajout (un aller retour du trajet).

----------


## Flappie

On ne s'est pas compris : je pars sur Operation Jasmine pour ce soir. C'est une mission dynamique, ce sera plus simple pour les arrivées surprises de canards.

----------


## war-p

> Salut les canards,
> 
> Je suis en train de faire mumuse avec le F16, et je commence à bien l'apprécier. Je suis sur la partie engagement air-air, et j'ai une question vraiment bête : il me semblait que les AIM120 avaient une portée de tir assez dingue, genre 50 nautiques, mais je n'arrive pas à faire l'acquisition et le tir avant 6-7 nautiques. Vous faites comment vous pour engager en BVR avec des AIM120 ? J'ai l'impression de passer à côté de quelque chose...


Le mieux, c'est déjà d'utiliser le L16 pour connaître la position de tes cibles, ensuites, le TWS, c'est assez bien pour guider les missiles d'assez loin sans éveiller leur attention. Enfin, il faut être assez haut, genre angel 40. Ah et ne pas être face àa face avec ton adversaire, parce qu'à 900km/h x2 tu n'as pas beaucoup de temps avant le merge.

----------


## Sigps220

Pareil que war-p 6-7 nm ça me semble très faible pour un AIM 120 c'est la portée usuelle de l'AIM-7 plutôt. L'altitude joue énormément sur ce type de missile, si tu es haut (et rapide) tu peux tirer d'assez loin, surtout si ta cible est à la même altitude (voire en dessous). 

Sinon c'est que tu n'utilises peut être pas le bon mode de radar et que tu es dans un mode courte portée. Pour faire du tir longue distance tu dois faire le lock via l'écran radar - écran de côté- (ne pas hésiter à augmenter la portée à 80 nm).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello ! Si on fait op Jasmine, je passerai bien "juste pour le fun" et essayer le Viggen (pas trop eu le temps encore). Déjà pour le démarrer (j'ai le guide de Chuck sur les genoux).

Flappie, en mode tranquillou, comme armement pour débuter, tu recommandes quoi ?

----------


## Setzer

Ça dépend de la cible  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Hello ! Si on fait op Jasmine, je passerai bien "juste pour le fun" et essayer le Viggen (pas trop eu le temps encore). Déjà pour le démarrer (j'ai le guide de Chuck sur les genoux).
> 
> Flappie, en mode tranquillou, comme armement pour débuter, tu recommandes quoi ?


Rb 04 : Assez simple mais il faut des bateaux pour cible. Je vais en ajouter.
Rb 05 : Facile à tirer, mais pas facile à guider à l'oeil, et il faut mapper les 4 directions du missile au préalable (haut bas gauche droite).
ARAK  (pods roquettes) : Assez facile.
M-71 High drag (bombardement TBA en vol en palier) : Assez facile.
M-71 Low drag (bombardement en piqué) : Je ne le maîtrise pas moi-même.
Rb 75 (Maverick) : Trop compliqué pour débuter.
Bk 90 (lanceur de sous-munitions) : Facile quand ton avion n'a pas dérivé et que la cible se tient pile sur un waypoint. Je nous arrange ça pour ce soir : on aura chacun un groupe différent à taper.  ::): 
AKAN (canon) : Canon ? C'est quoi canon ? Y'en a un au moins ? (déjà il faut un pod, et en plus c'est pas glop).

Du coup, je propose de commencer dans l'ordre par :
Rb 04Bk 90ARAK (pour balayer ce qu'on aura manqué au Bk 90)Rb 05M-71 High drag (s'il nous reste du temps parce que là on en sera au 4ème décollage minimum !*)

*Vérifier si on peut emporter des Rb05 avec des roquettes ou des Bk 90 mais je pense que oui : ils utilisent des modes d'armement différents.

----------


## Setzer

Ah cool pour le RB04  ::wub::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ca me fait penser, j'ai rien binder encore. Faut que je regarde ça avant d'arriver....

----------


## Flappie

J'ai fait un truc tout prêt pour le G940 de Setzer, qui montre le plus important à mapper.
Les bindings de couleurs identiques vont ensemble.



Si tu as le Warthog, je peux carrément t'envoyer mes bindings.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Message de service : ce soir, je serai indispo à partir de 23h30. Quelqu'un pourra-t-il hoster à ma place ? Si pas possible, la soirée finira à 23h25.


J'ai lancer un serveur avec Through the Inferno en Syrie, si vous voulez tester. Si c'est bon, je peux hoster ce soir (sans SRS pour l'instant).

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai lancer un serveur avec Through the Inferno en Syrie, si vous voulez tester. Si c'est bon, je peux hoster ce soir (sans SRS pour l'instant).


Génial !  ::):  Tous les appareils sont présents dans cette mission ?

EDIT: ça a l'air bon.

Pour SRS, il me semble que ça ne pose pas de souci : je peux hoster SRS à ta place.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Si tu as le Warthog, je peux carrément t'envoyer mes bindings.


A mais carrément ! Je prends ! Merci !

----------


## cdarylb

> Pareil que war-p 6-7 nm ça me semble très faible pour un AIM 120 c'est la portée usuelle de l'AIM-7 plutôt. L'altitude joue énormément sur ce type de missile, si tu es haut (et rapide) tu peux tirer d'assez loin, surtout si ta cible est à la même altitude (voire en dessous). 
> 
> Sinon c'est que tu n'utilises peut être pas le bon mode de radar et que tu es dans un mode courte portée. Pour faire du tir longue distance tu dois faire le lock via l'écran radar - écran de côté- (ne pas hésiter à augmenter la portée à 80 nm).


Merci les canards. Je pense qu'effectivement je fais mal quelque chose.

Voici comment je procède en RWS :

- Datalink à ON
- Mode AA
- Selection AA120
- Une fois à portée radar je lock la cible désirée avec le TMS (deux fois, histoire de ne locker qu'une seule cible et de faire exception de tout le reste).
- Puis j'attends en me rapprochant de ma cible que le rond du AA120 dans le HUD s'agrandisse au maximum pour tirer.

Est-ce que je passe à côté de quelque chose dans les étapes ci-dessus ?

Première chose que je note, c'est que mes engagements d'essai se faisaient sur des paliers angel 10 maximum. Si je comprends bien, je suis plus optimum à angel 40, je vais faire l'essai.

EDIT : en regardant un tuto et en recoupant avec les guides sur mudspike, j'ai l'impression que je n'ai pas encore saisi la différence entre du TWS et le RWS, je pense que mon soucis vient de là.

----------


## Qiou87

Globalement faut comprendre comment marche un missile comme l'AIM120: son guidage avant départ est fait par l'avion, donc tu peux généralement accrocher à 60-80nm ta cible. Cependant le tir n'est proposé qu'en bonnes conditions par l'ordinateur de tir de l'avion, autrement dit l'avion calcule la distance de vol du missile en fonction de plein de paramètres (d'où le cercle que tu vois dans le HUD qui grandit).

Plus tu voles haut, moins il y a d'air. L'air étant un frein pour un missile, moins il y a d'air, plus il va voler vite, et donc loin.

La vitesse initiale du missile compte aussi beaucoup, car le missile accélère pendant seulement quelques secondes. Si pendant ces secondes le missile est bas, dans une zone d'air dense, il va lutter contre cet air et accélérer moins que si tu tires en haute altitude. Si l'avion tireur a une faible vitesse au moment du tir, la vitesse initiale du missile est faible et donc son énergie aussi.

En clair: pour tirer loin, tu dois voler en haute altitude, et vite. Plus tu voles vite, plus ton missile a d'énergie au départ. Quand je suis en BVR (au delà de la portée visuelle) je mets 15-20sec de post-combustion pour dépasser mach 1 (par rapport à une vitesse de croisière typique à Mach 0,85 pour économiser du fuel). Tirer à Mach 1.1 ou 1.2 donne un avantage significatif à ton missile en terme d'énergie.

Maintenant inutile de tirer à 40nm sur une cible manoeuvrante type jet de combat: il va manoeuvrer suffisamment pour que ton missile perde son énergie pendant le vol à corriger la trajectoire, et n'en aura plus assez à l'arrivée pour toucher. D'où la recommandation ici: 20-25nm. Un missile tiré à Angels 30 à Mach 1.2 sur une cible à 20nm a encore plein d'énergie quand il arrive sur la cible, et même si ce dernier fait un virage le missile pourra suivre et toucher la cible.

Enfin et pour le F-16 spécifiquement, il a une faible surface alaire et n'est vraiment pas à l'aise en haute altitude. Je ne recommande pas de dépasser Angels 30-35 si tu veux être manoeuvrant et pouvoir éviter un tir ennemi. Angels 40 c'est valable en Hornet.

----------


## Flappie

> A mais carrément ! Je prends ! Merci !


Hop, c'est à la racine de l'Accueil, dans notre TS.  :;): 

Petite astuce avant de remplacer tes fichiers par les miens:

1/ En jeu, affecte une touche du joystick puis une touche du throttle sur n'importe quelles commandes du Viggen : ça crée deux fichiers .diff.lua sous "\Config\Input\AJS37\joystick" avec la référence des périphériques dans le nom des fichiers, entre "{}".
2/ Déplace ces deux nouveaux fichiers "exemples" ailleurs. 
3/ Mets dans "\Config\Input\AJS37\joystick" les fichiers qui se trouvent dans mon zip.
4/ Renomme-les pour qu'ils portent le même nom que les fichiers "exemples".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Globalement faut comprendre comment marche un missile comme l'AIM120: son guidage avant départ est fait par l'avion, donc tu peux généralement accrocher à 60-80nm ta cible. Cependant le tir n'est proposé qu'en bonnes conditions par l'ordinateur de tir de l'avion, autrement dit l'avion calcule la distance de vol du missile en fonction de plein de paramètres (d'où le cercle que tu vois dans le HUD qui grandit).
> 
> Plus tu voles haut, moins il y a d'air. L'air étant un frein pour un missile, moins il y a d'air, plus il va voler vite, et donc loin.
> 
> La vitesse initiale du missile compte aussi beaucoup, car le missile accélère pendant seulement quelques secondes. Si pendant ces secondes le missile est bas, dans une zone d'air dense, il va lutter contre cet air et accélérer moins que si tu tires en haute altitude. Si l'avion tireur a une faible vitesse au moment du tir, la vitesse initiale du missile est faible et donc son énergie aussi.
> 
> En clair: pour tirer loin, tu dois voler en haute altitude, et vite. Plus tu voles vite, plus ton missile a d'énergie au départ. Quand je suis en BVR (au delà de la portée visuelle) je mets 15-20sec de post-combustion pour dépasser mach 1 (par rapport à une vitesse de croisière typique à Mach 0,85 pour économiser du fuel). Tirer à Mach 1.1 ou 1.2 donne un avantage significatif à ton missile en terme d'énergie.
> 
> Maintenant inutile de tirer à 40nm sur une cible manoeuvrante type jet de combat: il va manoeuvrer suffisamment pour que ton missile perde son énergie pendant le vol à corriger la trajectoire, et n'en aura plus assez à l'arrivée pour toucher. D'où la recommandation ici: 20-25nm. Un missile tiré à Angels 30 à Mach 1.2 sur une cible à 20nm a encore plein d'énergie quand il arrive sur la cible, et même si ce dernier fait un virage le missile pourra suivre et toucher la cible.
> ...


Tu résumes tout ça superbement bien !  ::w00t::  Tu pourrais nous faire un bel article sur le wiki pour le tir BVR ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci Flappie ! Je teste ça ce soir.

----------


## partizan

Lire Qiou, lire Proust, tout ça c’est pareil  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Je suis sûr qu'il y a matière à faire de la très belle poésie rien qu'avec tout ce qui se passe dans la cervelle d'un AIM-120 pendant le trajet qui l'amène à sa cible.
_**summon Agar**_

----------


## cdarylb

Yeah Qiou vraiment cool tes explications là, déjà ça éclaircit pas mal de trucs !

----------


## Azmodan

Spleen de l'AIM120 lancé en mode mad dog  :^_^:

----------


## papagueff

> Impec, merci. 
> Les canards, annoncez-vous pour demain soir s'il vous plait (stable, Syrie).
> 
> Empnicolas (?)
> Flappie (Viggen)
> Setzer (Viggen)
> KuroNyra (F-15C)
> Zan (F-16C ou F-14B si RIO dispo, M-2000C CAS) 
> Qiou (F/A-18C)
> ...


Papagueff F18; si trop de monde, vous cassez pas la tête, je laisse la place.

----------


## Qiou87

> Papagueff F18; si trop de monde, vous cassez pas la tête, je laisse la place.


T'inquiète si y'a trop de F/A-18 on laissera les autres taper les cibles et nous on fera les Blue Angels.  :Cigare: 




> Tu pourrais nous faire un bel article sur le wiki pour le tir BVR ?


Je peux essayer, faut que je trouve le temps de faire ça bien... je dois pas mal à Growling sidewinder sur ça (et quelques autres qui font des vidéos explicatives sur YT).

----------


## war-p

@Qiou tu oublies de dire que l'aim120 n'est autonome qu'après une certaines durée de vol (indiqué sur le hud, mais je sais pas comment sur le f16). De plus en TWS, l'avion même s'il est manœuvrant, n'aura pas le temps de réagir lorsqu'il aura l'alerte radar.

Pour répondre à @cdarylb : 
TWS : Track while scan = permet de suivre plusieurs cibles sur le radar, ce mode est assez pratique lorsqu'il y a du monde en vol. Il permet de sélectionner plusieurs cibles pour un tir multiple d'aim120. Il n'y a pas d'accrochage "dur", l'information sur la cible est donc moins précise, mais ta cible ne reçoit pas d'informations comme quoi elle est accroché et donc en danger.
RWS : Range while scan = Suis une seule cible, mais permet d'avoir plus d'informations sur ta cible. Le radar est, tel l’œil de Sauron verrouillé sur sa cible, mais celle-ci est alerté.

----------


## ze_droopy

> RWS : Range while scan = Suis une seule cible, mais permet d'avoir plus d'informations sur ta cible. Le radar est, tel l’œil de Sauron verrouillé sur sa cible, mais celle-ci est alerté.


Tu confonds avec le STT (Single Target Track).

----------


## Setzer

> Lire Qiou, lire Proust, tout ça c’est pareil


Du côté de chez SAM  :Drum:

----------


## Qiou87

> @Qiou tu oublies de dire que l'aim120 n'est autonome qu'après une certaines durée de vol (indiqué sur le hud, mais je sais pas comment sur le f16). De plus en TWS, l'avion même s'il est manœuvrant, n'aura pas le temps de réagir lorsqu'il aura l'alerte radar.
> 
> Pour répondre à @cdarylb : 
> TWS : Track while scan = permet de suivre plusieurs cibles sur le radar, ce mode est assez pratique lorsqu'il y a du monde en vol. Il permet de sélectionner plusieurs cibles pour un tir multiple d'aim120. Il n'y a pas d'accrochage "dur", l'information sur la cible est donc moins précise, mais ta cible ne reçoit pas d'informations comme quoi elle est accroché et donc en danger.
> RWS : Range while scan = Suis une seule cible, mais permet d'avoir plus d'informations sur ta cible. Le radar est, tel l’œil de Sauron verrouillé sur sa cible, mais celle-ci est alerté.


Tu oublies de dire qu'il n'y a pas que le RWR mais aussi le MWS pour savoir qu'on est ciblé. Les avions modernes sont équipés de capteur de départ missile (MWS), à moyenne/courte portée l'avion cible détecte un départ même sans que tu passes en STT pour ton tir (IRL ça dépend d'où part le missile, la couverture n'étant pas à 360°, je sais pas comment c'est modelé dans DCS). Effectivement un missile actif (Fox3) ne passe actif qu'en fin de parcours et ajuste sa trajectoire en cours de vol grâce à la liaison avec l'avion tireur.

Décidément y'en a des trucs à dire dans l'article BVR du Wiki... :Fouras:  J'ai ajouté BFM/ACM/WVR/BVR dans l'article sur le jargon déjà.

----------


## war-p

> Tu confonds avec le STT (Single Target Track).


Effectivement, bon en vrai, le stt est un submode du rws [/mauvaisefoi]

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu oublies de dire qu'il n'y a pas que le RWR mais aussi le MWS pour savoir qu'on est ciblé. Les avions modernes sont équipés de capteur de départ missile (MWS), à moyenne/courte portée l'avion cible détecte un départ même sans que tu passes en STT pour ton tir (IRL ça dépend d'où part le missile, la couverture n'étant pas à 360°, je sais pas comment c'est modelé dans DCS). Effectivement un missile actif (Fox3) ne passe actif qu'en fin de parcours et ajuste sa trajectoire en cours de vol grâce à la liaison avec l'avion tireur.
> 
> Décidément y'en a des trucs à dire dans l'article BVR du Wiki... J'ai ajouté BFM/ACM/WVR/BVR dans l'article sur le jargon déjà.


C'est pas un capteur IR le MWS, si c'est le cas, ça ne détectera qu'un départ de missile proche et seul quelques appareils en sont équipés (notamment pour faire du mud)

----------


## Sigps220

Attention, tous les appareils de DCS ne sont pas équipés d'alerte de départ missile : Par exemple, le Viggen n'en dispose pas, donc attention au MANPAD car vous n'aurez pas d'alerte de départ missile. 

Sur les appareils équipés en général les capteurs couvre l'arrière et remonte sur les côtés (environ 270°) mais bien souvent il n'y a pas de couverture de l'arc frontal. Et sauf erreur de ma part, les zones mortes sont bien simulées dans DCS.

Le MWS détecte la flamme des missiles (c'est bien souvent un capteur UV ou IR), donc ça nécessite d'être assez proche pour le détecter : un missile lancé de loin et qui planne ne sera pas visible. Et tu peux avoir des fausses alertes si des missiles d'ailier (ou autres missiles) sont lancés.

Une petite image pour illustrer : 

Les détecteurs sont les petits cercles (caméras) à l'avant et à l'arrière.

----------


## Tugais

Un dernier petit point concernant l'enveloppe de tir, l'aspect de la cible.

En situation de face à face et avec une vitesse de rapprochement élevée, on peut se permettre de tirer plus tôt, même si le système n'indique pas explicitement la solution de tir - j'ai par exemple déjà abattu un appareil avec un Magic à une dizaine de nautiques. Par contre si la cible fuit plein pot et que la vitesse de rapprochement est faible voir négative, dans ce cas seul un tir dans la NEZ (No Escape Zone) offre une chance d'atteindre la cible.

Cette notion d'aspect combinée aux explications de Qiou devrait permettre de se faire une première bonne idée des performances extrêmement variables d'un même missile.

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai commencé l'article sur le Wiki, effectivement tu as raison Tugais, faut rajouter cette notion d'aspect. Plus j'ajoute de trucs et plus je me rends qu'il en manque des tonnes...  ::sad::

----------


## Flappie

> Le MWS détecte la flamme des missiles (c'est bien souvent un capteur UV ou IR), donc ça nécessite d'être assez proche pour le détecter : un missile lancé de loin et qui planne ne sera pas visible. Et tu peux avoir des fausses alertes si des missiles d'ailier (ou autres missiles) sont lancés.


D'où l'importance d'annoncer nos propres tirs aux copains ("Rifle" pour un missile air-surface ou "Fox" pour un air-air).




> J'ai commencé l'article sur le Wiki


Ouah, tu écris vite ! Chapeau.  :Perfect:  Je lirai tout ça et je ferai des illustrations maison.

----------


## Sigps220

D'ailleurs sur les Rifle et Fox, le Détecteur de Départ Missiles peut aussi générer une alerte avec des roquettes type MRLS, c'est détecté par DCS où il n'y a que les "missiles" (au sens de DCS) qui sont détectables ?

----------


## Ranger 28

Ranger présent ce soir. Pour les f-16, ce sera thunderbirds les couleurs  ::trollface:: 

Sinon, petit colis reçu d'un copain du pays du soleil levant qui vient compléter ma collection...

----------


## Flappie

Dans l'open beta DCS du jour :




> Night time unit visibility, flickering white dots - fixed.


On devrait enfin pouvoir voler par nuit de pleine lune sans repérer nos ennemis à 100km à la ronde à vue d’œil.

@Ranger : Et aucun patch avec un F-4 Phantom II ?   ::o:  (tu les as déjà tous, c'est ça ?)

----------


## Ranger 28

Pas encore beaucoup de F-4, mais ça commence...





 ::ninja::

----------


## SergeyevK

501st Tactical reconnaissance squadron c’était des RF-4E/J.

----------


## Ranger 28

Exact. Jusqu'à cette année il me semble.

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai commencé l'article sur le Wiki, effectivement tu as raison Tugais, faut rajouter cette notion d'aspect. Plus j'ajoute de trucs et plus je me rends qu'il en manque des tonnes...


Merci Quiou, super boulot!
J'ai modifié quelques broutilles.
Faut qu'on discute de ta tactique ce soir par contre...  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Dans l'open beta DCS du jour


Y’a aussi un fix sur les lumières du Hornet qui étaient beaucoup trop fortes. Maintenant plus qu’à attendre 3 mois que ça passe en stable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci Quiou, super boulot!
> J'ai modifié quelques broutilles.
> Faut qu'on discute de ta tactique ce soir par contre...


Pas de souci, c’est un premier jet de toute façon. Non seulement faut encore rajouter pas mal de trucs, et en corriger d’autres probablement, mais effectivement y’a sûrement à enrichir plusieurs tactiques parce que je suis pas instructeur ni expert moi. On m’a dit de le faire, je démarre l’article, mais c’est limite mieux si on est plusieurs à y contribuer.  :;):

----------


## cdarylb

Messieurs, grâce à vous je viens de réussir mon premier shot à 20 nautiques. Allez maintenant je tente d'allonger encore la distance de tir. Encore merci à tous pour votre aide !

----------


## KuroNyra

Je confirme ma présence ce soir! Vive le F15! -j'ai de plus en plus envie d'en faire mon chasseur principal plutôt que le SU-27- )

----------


## SergeyevK

@Ranger 28 oui le 501st n'existe plus, démobilisé en mars 2020. En F-4 je crois qu'il ne reste plus que la 301st TFS, c'est triste.  ::'(: 

Ton ami japonais il ne connait par hasard pas des bons sites de références sur le F-2 ? Il y a plein de livrées que je voudrais faire mais je manque cruellement de références...
Je peaufine celle là pour le moment :

----------


## Setzer

Je rentre tout juste du boulot  on décolle a quelle heure?

----------


## Flappie

Ça dépendra de Dusty. C'est lui qui va hoster.

----------


## ze_droopy

D'ici 10m

----------


## Ranger 28

@SergeyevK

Rhaaaaa..... Magnifique !!!!

Je lui pose la question demain.

----------


## Loloborgo

Désolé de ne pas avoir pu vous rejoindre, rentré trop tard du taf...

----------


## Flappie

Désolé, j'étais un peu "off" en cette soirée : je n'étais pas sur la globale et je suis parti tôt. J'espère que tout s'est bien passé pour vous, mais en voyant les scores, j'ai l'impression que ça n'a pas vraiment été le cas.
Est-ce que l'oppo CAP était trop dure ? Ou était-ce les SAM ? Dites-moi tout.

Du côté des Viggen, MirabelleBenou nous a épatés avec un tir de Rb 04 réussi tout d'abord, puis un superbe posé sur une des pistes les plus courtes du jeu, j'ai nommé Haifa. Tout ça alors qu'il avait apparemment zéro here de vol sur la bestiole. *Bienvenüe au clüb, Benoü !
*

----------


## Setzer

Perso j'ai trouvé ça très sympa hier ^^

----------


## Qiou87

> Désolé, j'étais un peu "off" en cette soirée : je n'étais pas sur la globale et je suis parti tôt. J'espère que tout s'est bien passé pour vous, mais en voyant les scores, j'ai l'impression que ça n'a pas vraiment été le cas.
> Est-ce que l'oppo CAP était trop dure ? Ou était-ce les SAM ? Dites-moi tout.


My 2 cents:
- la CAP était bien, perso j'ai trouvé dommage que les avions soient un peu passifs et équipés Fox1 (Mig-29A). J'aurai préféré que des adversaires en Fox3 et plus agressifs sachant qu'on avait du 16 et 18 en CAP. Sur la partie nord en tout cas, que je couvrais, j'ai pas eu un seul tir contre moi, même à 10nm, et j'en ai abattu 4 sur la soirée.
- côté CAS y'a trop de cibles et trop étendues par rapport au nombre qu'on était. On aurait pu se contenter de Damas par ex. Là y'avait 3 ou 4 zones différentes et avec tellement de cibles qu'on a pas tapé grand chose par rapport à la quantité au sol.
- j'ai trouvé bizarre, et un peu gênant, d'avoir des vols IA alliés. Ca rendait certaines situations confuses car je voyais 4 avions, 2 alliés et 2 ennemis, et je ne savais pas si les alliés étaient humains ou pas pour me synchroniser avec eux.
- un bug un peu chiant touchait les deux dernier F-16 (127 et 129 je crois) qui spawnaient dans le même hangar à Ramat.

Dans l'ensemble, y'a beaucoup de promesse dans cette mission, le côté dynamique qui ajoute des objectifs et des ennemis en fonction des spawns alliés est très bien. Je pense que si on peut la raffiner par rapport à nos groupes de ~10 (elle semble taillée pour un serveur entier de 20-30 pers. façon 4YA) pour se donner une seule zone sur laquelle on collabore, elle sera plus amusante. Hier j'ai passé pas mal de temps tout seul dans mon coin de ciel, avec juste quelques IA près de moi, et quand je voulais aider un allié il était dans une autre zone et à 70nm de moi.  ::sad::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci Flappie et Setzer ! J'ai bien kiffé hier !
Pour un vol découverte, c'était top. L'avion est vraiment à mi-chemin entre 2 mondes, mais il n'est pas si compliqué que ça finalement.

Péter du navire, c'est bien marrant en plus ! J'ai l'impression tiens, qu'avec les "fix" on peut définir plus clairement la cible du missile à l'aide du radar. Par défaut il fonce vers le WP non ? Ça expliquerai pourquoi j'ai vu le missile de Setzer partir de travers pour faire un petit virage vers le groupe de bateaux.

Et le master more ANF, il sert à quelque chose ?

Qiou > Il te plairait, faire du radada à 500 km/h à 40 m des vagues..... Et le bazar est d'une stabilité déconcertante.

----------


## Aghora

J'ai commencé les tutos du F-18 et c'est vrai qu'il y a une latence avec les réacteurs.

Par contre il est super agréable à piloter, fluide dans les mouvements...rien à voir avec les autres.

----------


## Setzer

En fait le rb04 a un système de navigation qui lui est propre si je dis pas de connerie, il n'est pas soumis aux wp comme ca peut etre le cas des bk90.

Le mode anf est pratique surtout pour les bombes au sol à l'exception des M71 qui se larguent en mode nav, va comprendre xD

----------


## KuroNyra

Ma petite soirée personnel à bord de mon F15C.
Décollage de Hafai avec une piste extrêmement courte, j'ai systématiquement raser les maisons civils à chaque décollage et j'ai ensuite put rester en retrait des virgens pour leurs assurer une couverture aérienne.
Un Mig est venu s'approcher d'un peu trop près et je lui ai lancé un AIM 120 -Fox 3 si je ne me trompe pas- qui a fait mouche du premier.

Après quelques minutes, le fuel commençait à me manquer, mais je suis tomber sur un SU-25 qui a également mangé un AIM-120 -en rétrospective, j'aurais pu switcher sur un AIM-9 -Fox 2) pour l'abattre.
Deuxième splash bandit.


Vint alors la tentative d'atterrissage sur Hafai... Qui se termina dans le mur juste devant la piste par manque de vitesse -il me manquait quelques centimètres...- D'où la question du jour: qui a foutu un mur ici?



Redécollage, et cette fois voyant que les Virgens ne sont pas en danger je m'avance plus vers l'Est ou je suis rejoint par un Dusty en F-18 qui se met en formation quelques minutes avec moi. -C'est une belle bête le 18!- Et enfin, splash d'un dernier Mig avant de me reposer sur une autre piste -celle de Uzi- et en terminer pour cette soirée!

Merci en tout cas pour la folle soirée, j'adore ce "petit" F15 qui m'aurait valu trois splash pour ma première soirée depuis mon retour!

----------


## Flappie

Grillé par Setzer.  ::P: 

Quand on attaque les bateaux au Rb 04, le fix ne sert qu'au pilote, comme un marque page pour indiquer la vraie position de la cible. En effet, le Rb 04 est complètement autonome, il ne cause jamais avec l'avion et ne connait donc pas ses waypoints. Ce n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un kamikaze : il part droit devant lui, et après quelques secondes il active son radar et fonce sur la première masse rencontrée en chemin (sauf si on active le mode GRUPP, qui est assez complexe, cf. manuel). Hier, nous avions un groupe de trois navires et nous devions faire en sorte que nos missiles ne tapent pas tous le même navire : pas facile. Donc Setzer a dévié son tir vers l'extérieur, de sorte que son missile parte d'abord sur la gauche du groupe, puis qu'il bifurque à droite, afin de taper le navire de gauche. C'est ça que tu as vu.

Le master mode ANF aide le pilote à préparer une attaque en affichant des données supplémentaires. C'est un mode facultatif. Exemples :
pour le Rb 04, il affiche la portée du missile avant même que tu n'actives l'armement ("trigger unsafe").pour les autres armememt, il indique ton waypoint courant en affichant un cercle sur le HUD.

@Setzer : pour les bombes, c'est un bug connu : elles ne se larguent pas en mode ANF, il faut donc rester en NAV. Je referai des tests et si ça n'est toujours pas réglé, j'en remettrai une couche auprès d'Heatblur.

@KuroNyra : merci pour la couverture, on ne s'est pas sentis menacés une seule seconde et nous avons pu traiter notre objectif sereinement. A refaire !  ::):  Ah, et sinon on dit "vi-gueune", il n'y a pas de R.

----------


## Setzer

Le fait est que le colimateur de tir des M71 n'apparaît qu'en mode nav, nonobstant le bug de release en mode anf, du moins pour les hi drag car en low drag ya rien qui apparait quelque soit le master mode...

----------


## KuroNyra

> @KuroNyra : merci pour la couverture, on ne s'est pas sentis menacés une seule seconde et nous avons pu traiter notre objectif sereinement. A refaire !  Ah, et sinon on dit "vi-gueune", il n'y a pas de R.


Je note: et ce sera avec plaisir pour vous servir d'ange gardien!  :B):

----------


## Setzer

La prochaine fois Flappie nous fera décoller d'un chemin de terre enneigé de 200m un jour d'orage histoire de voir comment ça se passe  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

Bonne soirée pour ma part. Même si j'ai cafouillé complet.

Juste quelques soucis observés :
sur les F-16, on s'est retrouvé avec deux avions qui popent dans le même hangar.
Côté rouge, il y a un paquet d'aéroports sur lesquels les avions IA ont pop les uns sur les autres. Du coup on a eu beaucoup moins d'adversaires dans le ciel (j'ai presque envie de dire heureusement...).

Ah, j'allais oublier.
Mention spéciale pour PAPAGUEFF qui nous a fait une blagounette en partant à la chasse au Dusty avec un SU 27

----------


## KuroNyra

> La prochaine fois Flappie nous fera décoller d'un chemin de terre enneigé de 200m un jour d'orage histoire de voir comment ça se passe


A peu près aussi bien que cette fois ou j'ai été en final IRL à mon aérodrome en même temps qu'un planeur qui ne s'est pas annoncé sur la 123.5? :D

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Et hop ! 1ère victoire en Viggen immortalisée !

----------


## KuroNyra

> Bonne soirée pour ma part. Même si j'ai cafouillé complet.
> 
> Juste quelques soucis observés :
> sur les F-16, on s'est retrouvé avec deux avions qui popent dans le même hangar.
> Côté rouge, il y a un paquet d'aéroports sur lesquels les avions IA ont pop les uns sur les autres. Du coup on a eu beaucoup moins d'adversaires dans le ciel (j'ai presque envie de dire heureusement...).
> 
> Ah, j'allais oublier.
> Mention spéciale pour PAPAGUEFF qui nous a fait une blagounette en partant à la chasse au Dusty avec un SU 27


Oui, j'ai vue cela!
D'ailleurs avec mon propre SU-27 je pourrais potentiellement vous servir d'adversaire -je suis pas contre l'idée d'être littéralement seul contre vous, si ce n'est pour évitiez que vous vous emmerdiez!-

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je viens de trouver ça :
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3312084/

C'est pas mal du tout pour avoir un p'tit terrain de jeu modifiable !

----------


## Setzer

Tant qu'on ne me demande pas d'aller dans cette purge de SU 25...

----------


## Aghora

> Tant qu'on ne me demande pas d'aller dans cette purge de SU 25...


Le SU-25 tout court est un vieil appareil oui, et franchement pas terrible.
Je préfère le T qui est gratuit déjà et ensuite il a un système de vision moderne...encore perfectible certes mais un vrai tueur de tanks.

----------


## Flappie

> Le fait est que le colimateur de tir des M71 n'apparaît qu'en mode nav, nonobstant le bug de release en mode anf, du moins pour les hi drag car en low drag ya rien qui apparait quelque soit le master mode...


OK, c'est bizarre. Sûrement expliqué dans le manuel.

Moi, j'aime bien le Su-25 "A". Il mériterait vraiment une version study-sim cliquable. Il a tout de même un laser qui pemet de guider des missiles mais également d'estimer la portée de tir des armes "lisses". C'est aussi un appareil utilisé depuis longtemps et encore très utilisé un peu partout.

Merci pour le template, Benou.

----------


## Setzer

Je ne remets pas en cause les systèmes d'armes mais c'est une purge à piloter, une enclume avec l'aérodynamisme d'un parpaing... j'ai des souvenirs douloureux sur FC2 ^^

----------


## Flappie

> Je ne remets pas en cause les systèmes d'armes mais c'est une purge à piloter, une enclume avec l'aérodynamisme d'un parpaing... j'ai des souvenirs douloureux sur FC2 ^^


OK, tu dois parler du Su-25T, qui est moins aérodynamique que le 25 "A". Au fil du temps, j'ai remarqué que ce sont surtout ses  Vikhr qui défoncent son aérodynamisme. Un peu comme le Viggen est freiné par ses 4 Bk 90, sauf que le 25T n'a pas de postcomubstion, lui.

----------


## Bacab

> OK, c'est bizarre. Sûrement expliqué dans le manuel.
> 
> Moi, j'aime bien le Su-25 "A". Il mériterait vraiment une version study-sim cliquable. Il a tout de même un laser qui pemet de guider des missiles mais également d'estimer la portée de tir des armes "lisses". C'est aussi un appareil utilisé depuis longtemps et encore très utilisé un peu partout.
> 
> Merci pour le template, Benou.


Moi aussi j'aimerais bien voir un Su-25 "A" cliquable (ou encore mieux, un Jaguar français mais là je rêve, c'est pas pour demain). 

A ceci prés que ça ne s'adressera qu'aux aficionados des avions "old school" car il me semble avoir lu que le Su-25 "A" de FC3 avait été simplifié au maximum (vis à vis des systèmes, en théorie le flight model est correcte) par rapport au véritable avion :
- le système de navigation est basé sur le même principe que celui de l'AJS-37 mais sans le recalage par identification du relief et sans le recalage par radar (donc ça doit dériver un max. et le recalage manuel doit se faire par survol j'imagine ou peut être par pointage du laser);
- je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait un ordinateur pour calculer le point de chute (ou le point de largage) des munitions, faudra faire avec "juste" la télémétrie laser et des profils de tir (comme en F-5);
- et pareil je ne suis pas sûr que dans le véritable appareil le laser ait été orientable (donc pour toucher une cible au missile guidé laser va falloir un pilotage bien précis).

Bref ça doit être un super avion !  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

La prochaine, c'est quand environs? Y'a des trucs prévu le Samedi? Le dimanche?

----------


## Flappie

Tu peux squatter le Teamspeak quand tu veux. Il y a parfois d'autres canards qui y trainent en quête d'un vol ou deux.
Mais le mardi, c'est garanti.

----------


## Setzer

Perso je zone les samedis et dimanches aprem de 14h à 16h pendant la sieste  de mon dernier   :;):

----------


## KuroNyra

Nice, j'y songerais.

Personnellement, j'aime bien trainer sur le serveur "JUST DOGFIGHT" qu'est sympa pour se faire la main. Y'a même des endroits avec du 1 v 1 possible, me dit que ça peut être intéressant!

Vais aussi essayer de me faire au A-10 Flaming Cliff 3

----------


## war-p

Pour tous les vénères de l'hélicoptère...

----------


## Qiou87

> Personnellement, j'aime bien trainer sur le serveur "JUST DOGFIGHT" qu'est sympa pour se faire la main. Y'a même des endroits avec du 1 v 1 possible, me dit que ça peut être intéressant!


Le truc si tu veux t'entraîner au dogfight c'est que, à mon sens, vaut mieux le faire avec un "sparring partner" pour pouvoir influer sur le truc en terme de mise en place (début offensif, neutre ou défensif), débriefer ensuite via Tacview, et recommencer à l'envie. Le souci avec les serveurs PVP "à la quake" finalement c'est que tu progresses pas autant que si tu te fais de vrais sessions d'entraînement (comme font les pilotes IRL). Je sais pas si on a de bons pilotes de dogfight dans l'équipe de canards pour jouer les instructeurs. Mais si t'as personne pour t'indiquer comment reconnaître le type de combat (1 cercle/2 cercles), où tu fais des erreurs dans tes manœuvres, comment prendre l'avantage en fonction des forces de ton appareil et des faiblesses de l'adversaire, tout ce que tu feras c'est des ronds dans le ciel en espérant que ça marche.

*@war-p*: merci pour le partage, même si c'est un peu trop pacifiste pour ce topic ta vidéo, ça manque d'une GBU-10 lâchée de haute altitude sur le pilier à mon goût.  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

> Le truc si tu veux t'entraîner au dogfight c'est que, à mon sens, vaut mieux le faire avec un "sparring partner" pour pouvoir influer sur le truc en terme de mise en place (début offensif, neutre ou défensif), débriefer ensuite via Tacview, et recommencer à l'envie. Le souci avec les serveurs PVP "à la quake" finalement c'est que tu progresses pas autant que si tu te fais de vrais sessions d'entraînement (comme font les pilotes IRL). Je sais pas si on a de bons pilotes de dogfight dans l'équipe de canards pour jouer les instructeurs. Mais si t'as personne pour t'indiquer comment reconnaître le type de combat (1 cercle/2 cercles), où tu fais des erreurs dans tes manœuvres, comment prendre l'avantage en fonction des forces de ton appareil et des faiblesses de l'adversaire, tout ce que tu feras c'est des ronds dans le ciel en espérant que ça marche.
> 
> *@war-p*: merci pour le partage, même si c'est un peu trop pacifiste pour ce topic ta vidéo, ça manque d'une GBU-10 lâchée de haute altitude sur le pilier à mon goût.


C'est en direct, si jamais, le mec pose quand un câble comme ça first try dans une gorge de 10cm  ::o:  ça vaut bien un largage de gbu31 dans une fenêtre.

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est en direct, si jamais, le mec pose quand un câble comme ça first try dans une gorge de 10cm  ça vaut bien un largage de gbu31 dans une fenêtre.


Tu m'étonnes, quand je vois la galère pour poser les deux skis du Huey en même temps et sur la zone d'atterrissage. Y'a clairement du talent.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Le truc si tu veux t'entraîner au dogfight c'est que, à mon sens, vaut mieux le faire avec un "sparring partner" pour pouvoir influer sur le truc en terme de mise en place (début offensif, neutre ou défensif), débriefer ensuite via Tacview, et recommencer à l'envie. Le souci avec les serveurs PVP "à la quake" finalement c'est que tu progresses pas autant que si tu te fais de vrais sessions d'entraînement (comme font les pilotes IRL). Je sais pas si on a de bons pilotes de dogfight dans l'équipe de canards pour jouer les instructeurs. Mais si t'as personne pour t'indiquer comment reconnaître le type de combat (1 cercle/2 cercles), où tu fais des erreurs dans tes manœuvres, comment prendre l'avantage en fonction des forces de ton appareil et des faiblesses de l'adversaire, tout ce que tu feras c'est des ronds dans le ciel en espérant que ça marche.


Je pense qu'on a des canards volontaires ici pour se lancer dans des duels et s'entrainer mutuellement non?

----------


## Ranger 28

Bah perso, jusqu'au 5 janvier je suis toujours aussi dispo.
Suffit de me mp sur le forum.

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est très aleatoire, mais il y a des soirs où je pourrais être là aussi.

----------


## JanSolo

Je serai peut être là durant le week-end.

Elle semblait très bien cette mission mardi soir. Au final je n'ai pas pu vraiment en profiter car mes vols se sont résumés à piste puis mur  ::P: 
Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi les F16 apparaissaient en contact non identifiés par contre mais quand on me dit tire, ben je tire (c'est le bon pilote ça non?).

A se refaire en tout cas car c'était bien animé.

----------


## davidmontpellier

On est sur le TS ce soir avec Olive et Ranger sur la carte Syrie (4YA)
Le serveur est en France: 16ms de ping :-)

----------


## Ranger 28

Vol d'entrainement pour moi ce soir vers 21h s'il y en a que ça interresse.
harm + mavericks sur F-16 pour ma part.

----------


## Qiou87

Dans 5 jours.

----------


## Herman Speed

> Dans 5 jours.


C'est tellement beau. J'aimerais tant une campagne "defender of the fleet" façon guerre froide avec des masses de Tupolev.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Aghora

> C'est tellement beau. J'aimerais tant une campagne "defender of the fleet" façon guerre froide avec des masses de Tupolev.


Si tu es Wargame, sur table hein, je te conseille de jouer à Blue Water Navy...là pour le coup c'est vraiment de la chasse aux Tupolev.

----------


## Flappie

Miam, un Tomcat avec des moteurs pourris.  ::rolleyes:: 
Sérieusement, j'ai hâte de tâter du F-14 iranien (Heatblur va sortir 3 versions différentes du -A).

Sinon, SergeyevK, à toi de jouer : https://forums.eagle.ru/forum/englis...very-challenge

----------


## Flappie

Je viens de tomber sur le papier d'ackboo concernant le Honeycomb Bravo Throttle Quadrant. Sacrée bestiole ! Et tout ça pour 280 €. Bon, évidemment rupture de stock, la faute notamment à FS2020.

Même si ça s'adresse plutôt aux fans de vol civil, ça pourrait faire un beau contrôleur pour le jeu B-17 à venir chez Microprose, ou même à un warbird.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Dans 5 jours.


Dommage qu'il sera injouable en solo sauf une grande amélioration de Jester, mais j'en doute.

----------


## Qiou87

> Dommage qu'il sera injouable en solo sauf une grande amélioration de Jester, mais j'en doute.


Yep, pour ça que je l’ai toujours pas. Une campagne arrive en même temps pour le B et des améliorations diverses, ça va vraiment être un beau module tout ça. Quand ils veulent ils font un module monoplace chez HB...

----------


## Flappie

> Quand ils veulent ils font un module monoplace chez HB...


 ::siffle:: 



Sinon pour profiter à fond de l'ambiance du Tomcat, il faut un RIO humain. C'est vraiment une de mes expériences vidéoludiques les plus marquantes.

----------


## Setzer

> https://i.ibb.co/n32kLML/AJS-37-Cover-700x1000.jpg
> 
> Sinon pour profiter à fond de l'ambiance du Tomcat, il faut un RIO humain. C'est vraiment une de mes expériences vidéoludiques les plus marquantes.


Ne me tente pas comme ça grand fou!

----------


## Flappie

> Ne me tente pas comme ça grand fou!


Si tu veux tenter le coup avec Qiou, sachez que vous avez une remise si vous achetez à deux (ça fait 60 € par tête). Le tout, c'est de s'accorder pour savoir qui pilote. Vu que tu adores la "boutonnite" du Viggen, je te verrais bien en RIO.  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

J’avais gardé un bon souvenir du Tomcat lors de l’essai gratuit en mai, c’est clair que c’est un sacré avion. Mais je collectionne pas les modules moi, voler à peu près correctement en Hornet et Viper, voilà mes objectifs. Puis y’a deux helicos qui arrivent bientôt. Y’a plein de modules sympas mais que je ne volerai pas bien souvent au final.

----------


## KuroNyra

De mon côté pour avoir essayer le F14 lorsqu'il était gratos. J'ai rapidement trouver l'appareil simplement trop grand et trop difficile à lutter contre dès que l'on entrait en dogfight.
Du coup je pense me contenter du M2K, et pourquoi pas une fois que j'aurais enfin appris le Mirage, apprendre sur le F16

----------


## Setzer

Le F14 me tente beaucoup car c'est un avion iconique mais c'est vrai que j'ai déjà mon Viggen chéri à peaufiner puis j'ai le F18 et le M2k que j'ai a peine effleurés. Et j'ai tâté un peu du huey aussi ça à l'air bien rigolo!

----------


## Ranger 28

Mardi soir, nous avons eu un soucis sur les F-16 en SEAD. Impossible de trouver les SAM de fabrication occidentale dans les tableaux de recherche.

En fait, une fois les HARM sélectionnés et le MFD affiché, il faut aller sur la page UFC (ligne du haut).
Un nouvel affichage apparait sur le DED : T1, T2, ....
Ce sont les codes des SAMs recherchés par le capteur du HARM.
Pour rechercher un Hawk ou un Patriot, il faut changer les valeurs présentes.

Par exemple, on arrive sur HARM TBL1(tableau de recherche 1)
T1 *110*(donc par défaut SA10)
appuyer sur ENTR de l'ICP, entrer le code du patriot (202), appuyez à nouveau sur ENTR.
Instantanément, le premier SAM présent sur le MFD est P pour Patriot.

On peut ainsi les 3 tableaux de recherche en fonction des SAMs présents dans la mission (un poil chiant et fastidieux, donc évitez de vous faire descendre... ::siffle:: )

Voici un lien où trouver les codes des différents SAMs présents dans DCS : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...Qtw/edit#gid=0


Voilà. Enjoy ! ::ninja::

----------


## SergeyevK

@Flappie ça tombe bien, je viens de finir une livrée JMSDF pour le F-14 :

----------


## Setzer

Super! Manquerait plus que des livrés cpc pour nos excursions du mardi  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie ça tombe bien, je viens de finir une livrée JMSDF pour le F-14


 ::wub:: 
Sympa, quand on sait que les japonais n'étaient pas loin de choisir Tomcat au lieu du F-15J.

----------


## Flappie

Pour les amateurs de vieilleries, je viens de tomber sur cette perle. Un film, certainement non officiel, façon Chaplin tourné sur un PA américain en 1956.

----------


## SergeyevK

@Setzer ça pourrait se faire, ça dépend de l'avion en fait. F-14, F-15, F-16 et F-18 c'est possible.

@Flappie je ne savais pas pour le F-14, du coup j'ai fait 2 livrées Low-Vis JASDF. Des livrées Hi-Vis style 70s devraient arriver mais je ne sais pas quand.  ::):

----------


## Chaussette

> @Flappie ça tombe bien, je viens de finir une livrée JMSDF pour le F-14 :
> 
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...240936/006.png


C'est dingue, on dirait une photo sur la miniature  ::o:

----------


## davidmontpellier

Un après midi sur 4YA?
je suis sur le TS.

----------


## Jokletox

Salut les canards !


Pas pu voler depuis un bail (pas mal de changements/soucis perso) mais je devrai être à nouveau OP fin novembre ou début décembre une fois que j'aurai déménagé. Hâte de revoler en Huey sur les missions de Flappie faites avec amour   ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Salut Jok !  ::):  Tiens oui, en parlant de ça, il faudrait que je prépare une mission Syrie pour mardi.
Tu as chopé la Syrie, d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Jokletox

Non pas du tout, je savais même pas qu'elle était sortie, j'ai appris ça hier ^^ J'ai pas trop suivi les actu simu ces derniers mois faut dire... Vous avez basculé dessus chez les canards ? C'est toujours un soucis pour les soirées multi le "Qui a quoi ?"

----------


## Flappie

Oui, on a officiellement basculé mardi dernier.

----------


## Qiou87

> Un après midi sur 4YA?
> je suis sur le TS.


Pas l’aprem pour moi, mais si on est plusieurs intéressés je peux me libérer ce soir pour du 4YA (21h).

----------


## Setzer

C'est pour cela qu'on tiens le fichier à jour!

docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aroExKJ7Fk0RJTFMrSn3lQQ1T2LIovBuQkRVXFM-1-w/edit

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Pas l’aprem pour moi, mais si on est plusieurs intéressés je peux me libérer ce soir pour du 4YA (21h).


Ranger et moi on revient ce soir :-)

----------


## Qiou87

> Ranger et moi on revient ce soir :-)


Ok je serai là alors.  :;):

----------


## KuroNyra

Pas pu venir hier de mon côté, mes excuses!


J'ai télécharger le F14 et le Mirage -j'avais les modules de dispo- Cette semaine je vais tenter de commencer à apprendre à manier notre chasseur national.
Quelqu'un à un profile de joystick pour X52 -NON PRO- d'ailleurs?

----------


## Qiou87

> Pas pu venir hier de mon côté, mes excuses!


On était avec Ranger et David en 10/16/18 et on s'est bien marré. Par moment bien chaud avec la CAP adverse, avec du dogfight à 2 ou 3 contre 5 ou 6 IA qui se finit sans armes à essayer de rester dans les 6 heures du dernier bandit pour survivre  ::lol:: , mais on a libéré quelques aéroports sur 4YA en Syrie. Moi faut que je creuse mon Tacview pour comprendre comment le FBW du 16 m'a laissé arracher une aile en G négatif alors que j'avais bien le mode 3 sélectionné.

----------


## Ranger 28

> On était avec Ranger et David en 10/16/18 et on s'est bien marré. Par moment bien chaud avec la CAP adverse, avec du dogfight à 2 ou 3 contre 5 ou 6 IA qui se finit sans armes à essayer de rester dans les 6 heures du dernier bandit pour survivre , mais on a libéré quelques aéroports sur 4YA en Syrie. Moi faut que je creuse mon Tacview pour comprendre comment le FBW du 16 m'a laissé arracher une aile en G négatif alors que j'avais bien le mode 3 sélectionné.


Je t'avoue que je vole dessus depuis janvier ou février, et ça ne m'est jamais arrivé. Pourtant j'en ai fait des trucs qui ne sont pas dans le manuel de vol...

----------


## Setzer

Au fait, on vole demain?

----------


## Flappie

Bien sûr !
Par contre, je procrastine sur l'éditeur, là. Pour le moment, je n'ai rien de neuf pour demain.

----------


## Setzer

C'est parfois dans les vieux pots qu'on fait les meilleurs soupes  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Je t'avoue que je vole dessus depuis janvier ou février, et ça ne m'est jamais arrivé. Pourtant j'en ai fait des trucs qui ne sont pas dans le manuel de vol...


Après vérification, donc:
- jet plein + 1 tank, juste après décollage
- 4x CBU-97 + 4x AGM-65 + 2x AIM9X + 2x AIM120C (donc lourd)
- Mach 1,00, +15° d'incidence, autopilot sur attitude hold + steerpoint, FBW sur "3" (j'avoue que j'avais le nez dans les écrans j'ai pas fait gaffe à ma vitesse normalement je coupe la PC à 0,85)
- j'ai enclenché "Altitude hold" à 20,000ft, le jet a brutalement tenté de ramener le nez sur l'horizon et une aile s'est arrachée

Pas d'info Tacview car il prend par seconde j'ai l'impression, je vois juste G 0,8 et l'instant d'après le jet est donné comme désintégré. Je pense que c'est un dépassement des contraintes structurelles à cause des G + poids de l'emport. Je sais pas si c'est la peine d'envoyer un bug report à ED, ça me paraît curieux que le FBW laisse le jet s'autodétruire en pilote auto. Le F/A-18 désactive le pilote auto dès que l'avion dépasse certaines contraintes physiques justement. Si j'ai le temps ce soir je tente en solo la même chose, même emport et tout, pour avoir un track file à leur envoyer.

Présent demain, peu importe ce qu'on fera.

----------


## Ranger 28

Présent demain bien évidement !

----------


## Empnicolas

> Bien sûr !
> Par contre, je procrastine sur l'éditeur, là. Pour le moment, je n'ai rien de neuf pour demain.


J'ai toujours la mission de la semaine dernière (le raid sur les scuds) sinon je viens de terminer en vitesse une nouvelle mission (très classique dans ce que je fais actuellement), attention je viens de passer 2h sur la fin de la mission donc le briefing est rapide:



> Tentative des rouge de captruer Beyroute, première offensive tenue en echec, les forces rouge se reregroupe encore
> Votre objectif est de detruire les forces armées au niveau des waypoints 1 à 8.
> 
> Présence connue de Sa-2 à Damas et Hama
> Awacs: 251 Mhz


il y a 8 F-16, 8 F-18, 4 F-14, 4 Harrier, 4 Viggen, 4 A-10C, 4 A-10C II.

----------


## Flappie

Super, je propose de partir sur ta mission toute neuve dans la mesure où je suis sur ma lancée Viggen avec les compères Setzer et Benou (enfin, je ne leur impose rien, hein  :;): ).


Setzer (AJS 37)
Flappie (AJS 37)
Benou (AJS 37) (ptet)
Ranger (F-16 ou FAC)
Zan (F-16)
Qiou (F-18 ou F-16)
Olive (F-16)
David (F-18)
Empnicolas
Dusty "Dustjim" JimJim (F-14)
KuroNyra (F-15C ?)
Tux (A10C II ou F18 ou 2000 ou F14 pilote)  (ptet)
Sen (JF-17 ou M-2000C)
Papagueff (F-18 mud ou A-10C II)

----------


## Qiou87

Je viens en Hornet, sauf si quelqu'un veut un "buddy" en Viper. Chaud pour ta mission Nico!

----------


## ze_droopy

Je voudrais un RIO, perso. Anyone? 
(...Qui n'a pas peur de mourir dans d'atroces vrilles à plat inversées, devrais-je ajouter)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Demain je suis pas sûr de pouvoir être là. Mais sinon oui, ça sera en Viggen !

----------


## Setzer

Yep en Viggen aussi, naturellement  ::):

----------


## SergeyevK

Plusieurs d'entre vous ont fait part de leur désir d'avoir une livrée "CPC". Donnez-moi vos idées/envies et modèle d'avion, on verra à partir de là.  ::):

----------


## JanSolo

> Plusieurs d'entre vous ont fait part de leur désir d'avoir une livrée "CPC". Donnez-moi vos idées/envies et modèle d'avion, on verra à partir de là.


Je veux bien pour F14 et F18.

Demain soir présent en F14 ou F18. Par contre F14 pilote, j'ai pas du tout touché au poste de RIO...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Plusieurs d'entre vous ont fait part de leur désir d'avoir une livrée "CPC". Donnez-moi vos idées/envies et modèle d'avion, on verra à partir de là.


Je veux bien A-10c II, F-16, F18 et Viggen  ::): 

Mais si tu fais juste F-16 et F18 je suis déjà joie \o/

Meeerrrccciiiîiîii !

----------


## Setzer

Un viggen rose avec le lapin cpc  :Bave:

----------


## Flappie

> Plusieurs d'entre vous ont fait part de leur désir d'avoir une livrée "CPC". Donnez-moi vos idées/envies et modèle d'avion, on verra à partir de là.


Côté inspiration, je pense qu'il serait bon abandonner le rose souvent utilisé dans les jeux "fun" (série des Flatout, Trackmania...) et partir sur une livrée blanc cassé avec des fulgurances du rouge CPC qu'on retrouve ici. Et là j'ai la bagnole de Speed Racer qui me vient en tête...  :^_^: 

EDIT: Setzer, si tu continues, je retourne en RIO F-14 !  ::ninja::   ::lol::

----------


## Setzer

:Emo:  

Tu quoque mi fili 

 :Emo:

----------


## TuxFr78

> Plusieurs d'entre vous ont fait part de leur désir d'avoir une livrée "CPC". Donnez-moi vos idées/envies et modèle d'avion, on verra à partir de là.


Un A-10C II avec des lapins roses sur les dérives ... le pied !!!

----------


## partizan

Mon Rio veut piloter donc... F16  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ranger 28

Bah moi, c'est toujours F-16 quand je suis pas dans l'AWACS !

----------


## KuroNyra

> Super, je propose de partir sur ta mission toute neuve dans la mesure où je suis sur ma lancée Viggen avec les compères Setzer et Benou (enfin, je ne leur impose rien, hein ).
> 
> 
> Setzer (AJS 37)
> Flappie (AJS 37)
> Benou (AJS 37)
> Ranger
> Qiou (F-18 ou F-16)
> Empnicolas
> Dusty (F-14 pilote / need RIO)


Présent avec F15C, je ferais l'escorte des Viggen.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Nico, pourras-tu ajouter un F-15C pour le monsieur s'il te plait ?

----------


## KuroNyra

Ouais, désolé. Là, j'essaye d'apprendre le Mirage, mais c'est plutôt compliqué avec le tutoriel qui n'aide pas sur certains points à expliquer à quoi sert tel et tel bouton...

----------


## Setzer

Tu as jeté un oeil sur le guide de Chuck?

----------


## KuroNyra

Je suis en train, c'est un sacré bouquin.
https://www.mudspike.com/chucks-guid...-mirage-2000c/

----------


## Setzer

Et encore... la version F18 fait le double...

----------


## KuroNyra

.... Je ne vais jamais prendre le F18 donc...


Mais absolument TOUT est INDISPENSABLE pour réussir à avoir le basique sur le Mirage? Ou certains trucs sont moins "importants"?

----------


## Flappie

> Mais absolument TOUT est INDISPENSABLE pour réussir à avoir le basique sur le Mirage? Ou certains trucs sont moins "importants"?


Commence par voler en multi à bord d'un Mirage avec un parrain. Tu apprendras plus vite, plus confortablement, et tu retiendras aussi plus facilement.

----------


## Setzer

Ben le start up, take off/landing, savoir comment marche le radar et les systèmes d'armement. Mais bon le guide est une base de travail, le plus simple étant de voler avec quelqu'un qui connait l'avion pour te lancer et t'indiquer les bases à acquerir.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Présent avec F15C, je ferais l'escorte des Viggen.


David en F-18 s'il reste de la place :-)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En cherchant comment m'améliorer sur les AGM-154C j'ai trouvé ceci:




J'adore cet avion  ::wub:: 
Dans la description de la vidéo il y a la procédure pour le A10-C et le F16.

Ne me remerciez pas  :;):

----------


## Bopnc

> .... Je ne vais jamais prendre le F18 donc...
> 
> 
> Mais absolument TOUT est INDISPENSABLE pour réussir à avoir le basique sur le Mirage? Ou certains trucs sont moins "importants"?


Pour le mirage, regarde globalement la position des boutons dans le guide de Chuck et lance toi la campagne. Elle est cool, et c'est le meilleure tuto que tu puisse avoir (tu joue un ricain d'un programme d'échange qui vient se former sur Mirage 2000).

----------


## KuroNyra

> Pour le mirage, regarde globalement la position des boutons dans le guide de Chuck et lance toi la campagne. Elle est cool, et c'est le meilleure tuto que tu puisse avoir (tu joue un ricain d'un programme d'échange qui vient se former sur Mirage 2000).


.... Un Ricain dans un Mirage? Mais il va pas foutre du burger partout?  ::ninja:: 

Je ferais ça, merci!

Au passage, personne n'a un set-up pour X52 non pro pour le mirage?

----------


## Setzer

J'en avais trouvé un mais bien bien trop compliqué, pour commencer prends comme base les bind du Chuck guide sue tu modifiera au fur et a mesure de la pratique pour ton confort.

----------


## Jimjim13

Dispo en  F14 - Rio tout rouillé  pour  ce soir pour Tall Cruise  ^^

----------


## Flappie

> Dispo en  F14 - Rio tout rouillé  pour  ce soir pour Tall Cruise  ^^


 ::lol::  Très bien trouvé, le pseudo !

----------


## Tugais

> […]Au passage, personne n'a un set-up pour X52 non pro pour le mirage?


Hello o/

Tu devrais essayer d'assigner les touches de ton X52 en te basant sur la configuration réelle du HOTAS du Mirage (tu as un schéma bien foutu dans le manuel du Mirage qui reprend chaque fonction associée à chaque bouton/axe dans le véritable appareil). Il n'y a pas des centaines de touches à assigner, quelques dizaines et au final tu auras une excellente ergonomie - après tout, les mecs dans leur cabine sont sensés avoir l'essentiel au bout des doigts.

En combat tu auras tout ce qui te faut sur le HOTAS et dans les autres parties du vol, tu peux toujours utiliser ta souris (ou combinaisons clavier - il y en a très peu de nécessaires sur le Mirage). Cela permet en plus de reproduire la charge de travail du pilote dans son cockpit, c'est un zest de simulation/immersion en plus pour pas chère.

Bon apprentissage sur le Mirage o7

----------


## Flappie

> Au passage, personne n'a un set-up pour X52 non pro pour le mirage?


En voici deux :

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/2173125/
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/1822843/

----------


## Qiou87

> Au passage, personne n'a un set-up pour X52 non pro pour le mirage?


J'ajouterai que c'est important, dans la phase d'apprentissage, d'apprivoiser les commandes. Si tu prends un truc tout cuit, tu sais pas comment c'est fait. Perso j'avais mis les essentiels, j'ai commencé à voler sur l'appareil "chaud", décollage, atterrissage... Ensuite j'ai appris vite fait la procédure de démarrage, et j'ai lancé la campagne. Tu verras, ça part des basiques (touch&go sur la première mission, approche ILS ensuite, ravito en vol...) en expliquant bien. Faut décomposer l'apprentissage en petits morceaux comestibles, et tu verras que c'est beaucoup plus digeste que tu le penses.  :;):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Dispo en  F14 - Rio tout rouillé  pour  ce soir pour Tall Cruise  ^^


Ouaaaaaaaais mon moustachu!

----------


## TuxFr78

Je vais essayer de venir ce soir mais rien de sûr pour l'instant
A10C II ou F18 ou 2000 ou F14 (pilote) en fonction de ce qui est dispo

----------


## plon

@ KuroNyra : 
Il y a une campagne super bien foutue pour apprendre petit à petit tous les systèmes du mirage en douceur et au fil des missions.(j'ai plus le nom, elle est de Baltic Dragon il me semble).

Edit : test (ancien) de la campagne sur mudspike : https://www.mudspike.com/preview-bal...for-dcs-world/
Edit 2 : Ne prends pas la campagne red flag, qui elle est bien costaud, c'est l'étape d'après.
Edit 3 : Bon visiblement elle est incluse avec le module... plus d'infos ici :https://www.baltic-dragon.net/m-2000c

----------


## sentepu

Dispo ce soir en JF-17 ou 2000  ::):

----------


## Flappie

OK, il faudra demander à Nico d'ajouter l'un ou l'autre ce soir.

----------


## Empnicolas

J'ai déjà rajouté des F-15C, je vais aussi rajouter des Jf-17 et des Mirages.

----------


## Setzer

On va bientôt être plus nombreux que les vilains  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

> Pour le mirage, regarde globalement la position des boutons dans le guide de Chuck et lance toi la campagne. Elle est cool, et c'est le meilleure tuto que tu puisse avoir (tu joue un ricain d'un programme d'échange qui vient se former sur Mirage 2000).





> J'en avais trouvé un mais bien bien trop compliqué, pour commencer prends comme base les bind du Chuck guide sue tu modifiera au fur et a mesure de la pratique pour ton confort.





> Hello o/
> 
> Tu devrais essayer d'assigner les touches de ton X52 en te basant sur la configuration réelle du HOTAS du Mirage (tu as un schéma bien foutu dans le manuel du Mirage qui reprend chaque fonction associée à chaque bouton/axe dans le véritable appareil). Il n'y a pas des centaines de touches à assigner, quelques dizaines et au final tu auras une excellente ergonomie - après tout, les mecs dans leur cabine sont sensés avoir l'essentiel au bout des doigts.
> 
> En combat tu auras tout ce qui te faut sur le HOTAS et dans les autres parties du vol, tu peux toujours utiliser ta souris (ou combinaisons clavier - il y en a très peu de nécessaires sur le Mirage). Cela permet en plus de reproduire la charge de travail du pilote dans son cockpit, c'est un zest de simulation/immersion en plus pour pas chère.
> 
> Bon apprentissage sur le Mirage o7





> En voici deux :
> 
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/2173125/
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/1822843/





> @ KuroNyra : 
> Il y a une campagne super bien foutue pour apprendre petit à petit tous les systèmes du mirage en douceur et au fil des missions.(j'ai plus le nom, elle est de Baltic Dragon il me semble).
> 
> Edit : test (ancien) de la campagne sur mudspike : https://www.mudspike.com/preview-bal...for-dcs-world/
> Edit 2 : Ne prends pas la campagne red flag, qui elle est bien costaud, c'est l'étape d'après.
> Edit 3 : Bon visiblement elle est incluse avec le module... plus d'infos ici :https://www.baltic-dragon.net/m-2000c


Merci pour tous les bons conseils et info. Je vais faire petit à petit, -j'aime bien le F15C de toute manière!-

----------


## Ranger 28

Ah ben si on recommence à être nombreux, je peux repasser en ATC/Awacs s'il y a plein de vilains dans le ciel.

----------


## Empnicolas

> On va bientôt être plus nombreux que les vilains





> Ah ben si on recommence à être nombreux, je peux repasser en ATC/Awacs s'il y a plein de vilains dans le ciel.


C'est une des première mission en Syrie, donc ne sachant pas combien on sera, j'ai prévu large et il y a en tout plus d'une soixantaine de cible objectif et dans la partie en tout plus de 120 unités destructibles adverses.

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff présent en F18 cas ou sead, si disponible. a défaut A10c ou A10c 2

----------


## Setzer

> C'est une des première mission en Syrie, donc ne sachant pas combien on sera, j'ai prévu large et il y a en tout plus d'une soixantaine de cible objectif et dans la partie en tout plus de 120 unités destructibles adverses.


 :Bave:  :destructionpr0n:  :Bave:

----------


## Qiou87

> :destructionpr0n:


S'ils sont groupés je propose une passe à 4 Viper en CBU-97 ripple, on plie la mission en 10min, et ensuite on fait du radada dans les vallées.  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

4 Viggen en Bk90 et c'est plié, tu veux dire?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ranger 28

> S'ils sont groupés je propose une passe à 4 Viper en CBU-97 ripple, on plie la mission en 10min, et ensuite on fait du radada dans les vallées.


4 Vipers de front avec CBU-97 Ripple de 10 intervalle 1000ft !  ::trollface:: 
Un conseil, ce soir sortez couvert, il va pleuvoir ...  ::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

> 4 Viggen en Bk90 et c'est plié, tu veux dire?


J'ai hésité à la faire mais... non, c'est pas aussi efficace qu'une CBU-97 parce que le Bk 90 ne vise pas les unités (en tout cas pas dans le jeu).

----------


## ze_droopy

> 4 Viggen en Bk90 et c'est plié, tu veux dire?


Tu as mal ecris "2x A-10C en CBU-105"

----------


## Empnicolas

> S'ils sont groupés je propose une passe à 4 Viper en CBU-97 ripple, on plie la mission en 10min, et ensuite on fait du radada dans les vallées.


Bien sur que non, je ne suis pas aussi naïf quand je fait une mission! 
Je sais bien ce que l'on peut fair avec des bombes à sous munition (même si il y a quelques cibles bien groupés).

----------


## Qiou87

> 4 Vipers de front avec CBU-97 Ripple de 10 intervalle 1000ft ! 
> Un conseil, ce soir sortez couvert, il va pleuvoir ...


Franchement si on fait ça et que le serveur plante pas, je serai impressionné. Tu imagines qu'on parle de 10 bombes x 4 avions x ~15 sous-munitions qui vont exploser en même temps?  ::O:

----------


## Ranger 28

Bah, juste pour le fun faudra se le tenter un soir sur le 4YA

Bon, le TGP ne fonctionne absolument plus comme en juin. Impossible de poser une GBU 12 sur sa cible. C'est l'enfer

----------


## TuxFr78

> Franchement si on fait ça et que le serveur plante pas, je serai impressionné. Tu imagines qu'on parle de 10 bombes x 4 avions x ~15 sous-munitions qui vont exploser en même temps?


Faudrait louer un serveur avec 1To de RAM  ::):

----------


## Setzer

> J'ai hésité à la faire mais... non, c'est pas aussi efficace qu'une CBU-97 parce que le Bk 90 ne vise pas les unités (en tout cas pas dans le jeu).


Bah même si tu ne vises pas directement les unités en créant un target point ad hoc et si la qfe n'est pas trop trop décalée à mon avis y'a moyen de mettre au but sur des cibles regroupées, d'autant qu'on largue TBA et pas à ouatemille pieds comme des pleutres  ::P: 

Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai mis la main sur un pti tableur qui permet de calculer la qfe assez facilement à la volée, faut que je te file ça, moi c'est moins pratique avec mon gros casque sur la tête  ::):

----------


## partizan

> Bah, juste pour le fun faudra se le tenter un soir sur le 4YA
> 
> Bon, le TGP ne fonctionne absolument plus comme en juin. Impossible de poser une GBU 12 sur sa cible. C'est l'enfer


Ah je vous l'avais bien dit lors de la dernière mission caucase que je galérai avec... je me sens moins seul du coup  :^_^:

----------


## Olis

MiG-21 et bombe nucléaire  ::wub::

----------


## Setzer

Pour le coup le F-18 est théoriquement aussi en mesure de larguer des fatboy, y'a même le switch sur la gauche prévu pour :D

----------


## SergeyevK

Pour les livrées CPC je voyais plus l’ajout d’un insigne commun à tous sur vos livrées favorites histoire de ne pas casser l’immersion des autres joueurs. Discutez en entre vous, mais je vous avoue préférer rester dans le domaine du "sérieux", encore une fois, pour ne pas casser l’immersion des autres.

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour le coup le F-18 est théoriquement aussi en mesure de larguer des fatboy, y'a même le switch sur la gauche prévu pour :D


Le F-16 aussi un le verrou spécial largage nucléaire. Mais en pratique les armes nucléaires ne sont pas implantées dans DCS, ça n'affiche rien et crée juste de la destruction dans une certaine zone. Et il me semble que ED n'a aucune envie de modéliser des armes nucléaires tactiques dans le jeu.

C'est d'ailleurs drôle ces limitations, ça les a pas embêté de modéliser des armes à sous-munitions qui sont bannies par une palanquée de pays. J'espère que s'ils font le Vietnam pour les F86F, Mig15, Mig19 et le futur F-4, ils feront pas les chochottes et vont nous modéliser des bombes au napalm tant qu'à faire. :Cell: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour les livrées CPC je voyais plus l’ajout d’un insigne commun à tous sur vos livrées favorites histoire de ne pas casser l’immersion des autres joueurs. Discutez en entre vous, mais je vous avoue préférer rester dans le domaine du "sérieux", encore une fois, pour ne pas casser l’immersion des autres.


Un truc style "Duck squadron" sur le F-18 et le F-16, moi ça me va, avec effectivement juste un insigne canard couly sur la dérive. Elle est prise la VFA-69 pour les Hornets?  ::ninja::

----------


## JanSolo

Je vous rejoins assez tard, encore du boulot...

----------


## Tugais

> […]J'espère que s'ils font le Vietnam pour les F86F, Mig15, Mig19 et le futur F-4, ils feront pas les chochottes et vont nous modéliser des bombes au napalm tant qu'à faire.


J'ai fais une trad' il y a quelques semaines d'une interview donnée par ED et la question a été abordée. Il n'y aura pas de napalm dans DCS, tout du moins pas à court ou moyen terme. Pas tant une question éthique qu'une question technique ; il semblerait que ce soit une misère à modéliser correctement et avec des performances décentes pour nos machines. Peut-être d'ici une dizaine d'années ?

----------


## Flappie

> C'est d'ailleurs drôle ces limitations, ça les a pas embêté de modéliser des armes à sous-munitions qui sont bannies par une palanquée de pays. J'espère que s'ils font le Vietnam pour les F86F, Mig15, Mig19 et le futur F-4, ils feront pas les chochottes et vont nous modéliser des bombes au napalm tant qu'à faire.


Les "vraies" bombes nucléaires retirerait tout le fun du jeu. C'est une excellente raison de ne pas les implémenter.
Pour le napalm, on verra bien... en 2040 quand ED sortira le Vietnam.  ::ninja::  D'ici là, espérons qu'ils auront réglé les soucis de performances avec les fumées !

----------


## Setzer

De toutes façon je pense que l'idée ce serait justement d'avoir une livrée commune par type d'appareil avec un lapin de cooly qui soit commun à tous les appareils des coincoin sur la/les dérives.

Perso j'aime beaucoup cette livrée la pour le Viggen mais bon on est plusieurs sur la bestiole donc je ne veux rien imposer  :;): 



(elle fait moins jaune en vrai, elle est plutot gris/noir)

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/2367662/

----------


## ze_droopy

> Pour le coup le F-18 est théoriquement aussi en mesure de larguer des fatboy, y'a même le switch sur la gauche prévu pour :D


Très théoriquement puisque ça n'a jamais fait parti de leur emport (USN).

----------


## Olive44

> Super, je propose de partir sur ta mission toute neuve dans la mesure où je suis sur ma lancée Viggen avec les compères Setzer et Benou (enfin, je ne leur impose rien, hein ).
> 
> 
> Setzer (AJS 37)
> Flappie (AJS 37)
> Benou (AJS 37) (ptet)
> Ranger (F-16 ou FAC)
> Zan (F-16)
> Qiou (F-18 ou F-16)
> ...


Bonjour à tous, dispo ce soir si F-16 dispo  ::):

----------


## Setzer

> Très théoriquement puisque ça n'a jamais fait parti de leur emport (USN).


Et heureusement !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Et heureusement !


Ce n'est pas une question de chance, ça ne fait pas partie de leurs missions, contrairement à l'aéronavale FR.

----------


## Setzer

Le fait est que le switch existe bien,  je suppose que c'est à dessein. Après pour le reste je ne suis absolument pas expert en la matière donc je te crois sur parole  :;):

----------


## JanSolo

> Ce n'est pas une question de chance, ça ne fait pas partie de leurs missions, contrairement à l'aéronavale FR.


Les F/18 basés sur des bases terrestres doivent avoir cette possibilité ou mission.
Quand je vivais à San Diego, pas mal d'appareils étaient basés sur les bases aériennes locales et devaient potentiellement s'occuper de cette tâche si besoin pour la côte ouest.

Mais vivement une carte Vietnam avec une vraie reproduction de la jungle et la BO Good Morning Vietnam dans le casque quand tu pilotes le Huey!

----------


## Flappie

Très bonne mission pour ma part, même si j'ai enchaîné 8 morts bêtes (bombardement en TTBA, missiles SAM au cul, oups un arbre...). Il était parfois très difficile de spotter les ennemis mais Setzer m'a montré le chemin : j'ai fini par activer les étiquettes et c'était très bien comme ça !  :^_^: 

Désolé, on n'était pas sur la globale. Il faut que je change le template SRS des Viggen dans le soft de Dusty.

----------


## Empnicolas

Bon désolé, j'ai fait que de la merde toute la soirée en F-16.
Je retourne en F-18 où je maitrise bien plus la bête (reste à revoir ce putain de TGP chez lui aussi).

----------


## war-p

Ça y est, Wags a montré les fonctionnalités A/G du HMD du F18, et annonce qu'ils sont en train de travailler sur le contrôle du tgp via celui-ci  :Bave:

----------


## Setzer

Pour ma part c'était très chouette hier, mission très gourmande niveau perf ma config a pas mal toussé en vr mais très fournie en cible et bien fun ^^ merci!

----------


## Flappie

Pendant toute la soirée, j'ai dû soigneusement éviter d'utiliser la vue F10 et la vue F2 des autres avions, tant ça ramait chez moi !
Je vais baisser mes paramètres graphiques.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ça y est, Wags a montré les fonctionnalités A/G du HMD du F18, et annonce qu'ils sont en train de travailler sur le contrôle du tgp via celui-ci


Ca fait clairement envie de pouvoir juste lever la tête et visualiser sa cible, au moins placer son TGP dans la bonne zone sans devoir pré-placer des waypoints. 

Chouette mission pour moi aussi hier, quelques cibles air et sol détruites, on s'est pas ennuyé et c'était cool d'être autant de canards dans les airs.  :;):

----------


## Aghora

> Ça y est, Wags a montré les fonctionnalités A/G du HMD du F18, et annonce qu'ils sont en train de travailler sur le contrôle du tgp via celui-ci


Ah merde, c'était pas le cas avant ? Heureusement que j'ai pas fini les tutos !

----------


## Qiou87

> Ah merde, c'était pas le cas avant ? Heureusement que j'ai pas fini les tutos !


Non, seul le A-10C II disposait de ce type de fonctionnalité sur son HMD. A terme le F-16C en disposera aussi.


@Flappie: Nico nous a encore fait son quart d'heure "j'en ai marre du TGP bordel de jets américains à la noix", je pense qu'il est mûr pour ton pitch commercial sur les qualités du Viggen.  ::ninja::   ::lol::   :;):

----------


## Setzer

Haha mais je verrais tellement une video publicitaire sur le Viggen façon film de la cogip !




Merci Flappie, vive le Viggen! vive la fiesta!

----------


## Flappie

> Haha mais je verrais tellement une video publicitaire sur le Viggen façon film de la cogip !


Me donne pas des idées pareilles, je mets déjà du temps à pondre ma prochaine vidéo sur la bestiole...

----------


## Setzer

Bah je l'aurais bien tenté si j'avais le moindre début de commencement d'once de compétence en matière de montage vidéo, mais en l'état j'en suis très loin  ::sad:: 

Edit : Pour ma part si on retente la mission, avant de faire de la frappe chirurgicale au Maverick je pense que je ferais d'abord plusieurs passes bien sales au M71 ou Bk90 pour neutraliser ces saloperies de Rapier et d'Osa, car la, un par un en esquivant les missiles c'était compliquay.

----------


## Qiou87

Moi je tenterai bien le carpet bombing à la CBU-97 sur cette mission, y'a bien certains WP où ça me paraissait totalement jouable... Si on arrive à être quelques volontaires en F-16 un autre soir.  ::siffle::

----------


## Empnicolas

> @Flappie: Nico nous a encore fait son quart d'heure "j'en ai marre du TGP bordel de jets américains à la noix", je pense qu'il est mûr pour ton pitch commercial sur les qualités du Viggen.


J'ai déjà l'appareil, moi ^^

Sinon vu ma nullité d'hier, j'ai décider de me relire les guides à jours de Chuck sur le TGP dans le F-18 et le F-16 car j'en ai marre de ne rien comprendre (ce qui me rend fou). Les logiques sont vraiment différentes même entre celle du F-16 et du A-10C:



> *F-16*
> Il y a actuellement 2 modes disponibles (avec GBU-12 en CCRP): un asservi au waypoint et un de recherche, ces modes ne sont disponible qu'en mode A-G:
> - Celui asservi au waypoint est celui disponible instinctivement
> - Le mode de "recherche" ou Snowplow Mode  qui ne s'active que via le bouton "SP" sur l'écran du TGP quand le mode waypoint a été rejeté (via un TMS down). Attention ce mode ne met pas votre TGP sur le vecteur vitesse mais le fait regarder un peu vers le bas droit devant, pour en sortir il suffit de passer en POINT (TMS UP) ou AREA (TMS right). Après test, j'ai eu des moments où le TGP ne semblait pas bouger ma case de lock et restait sur le waypoint (alors que je bougeait bien le TGP). J'ai du repasser en mode waypoint (TMS down x2) et refaire la procédure du SP et ca fonctionnait (bug?).
> 
> Pour résumer ceci: De base en mode asservi au waypoint -> TMS Down puis sur la page du TGP: bouton "SP" -> mon TGP regarde vers le bas devant moi -> je stabilise le vu avec un TMS UP (Point) ou TMS right (AREA) -> je fais mon affaire -> je veux réasservir mon TGP au waypoint -> TMS down 2 fois (un "délock" puis un asservissement au TGP).
> 
> Rappel des commandes (copier coller depuis le guide de chuck):
> DMS (Display Management Switch):
> ...





> *F-18*
> Il y a également 2 modes: un asservi au waypoint, et un qui fait regarder le TGP au niveau du vecteur vitesse.
> - Le mode asservie au waypoint se fait via le HSI et la touche WPDSG, je n'irai pas plus loin car c'est surement le mode le plus connu car présent à l'origine.
> - Le mode VVSLV (Velocity Vector Slaved) qui s'active ou appuyant deux fois rapidement sur le nose wheel steering et asservi votre vecteur vitesse sur le HUD, pour stabiliser la vu, il faut locker (TDC depress).
> 
> Je vous met un rappel des commande tirée du guide du chuck
> Sensor Control Switch Directions: Selects which display is used to slew the targeting pod view with the TDC (Throttle Designator Controller). The Select Focus Diamond indicates what display is selected.
> • Sensor Control Switch Held Towards Selected Display: Toggles between Point Track (PTRK, tracks an object like a high-contrast vehicle) and Area Track (ATRK) _-> pour passer du mode POINT, AREA, il faut refaire un coup de sensor select là ou est le TGP et le mode choisi s'affiche en haut à gauche de l'écran de TGP_
> • Radar Elevation Control: controls zoom (can also be controlled directly from the DDI/AMPCD FLIR page)
> ...


Après avoir refait un entrainement sur les deux avions, je trouve les commandes HOTAS du F-16 bien plus cohérent (la dessus rien de nouveau) mais pour faire de la désignation à l'arrache d'un point au TGP, le F-18 et son mode VVSLV sont bien plus pratique que le mod SP du F-16

Et pour le moment j'ai pas parler du radar A/G  :WTF: , mais on va attendre sa finalisation dans les 2 avions avant d'en faire un truc (et pas convaincu dans son intérêt pour faire de la CAS vu la résolution actuelle de celui du F-18, même pour identifier un aéroport).

----------


## Sigps220

Tu veux dire un peu comme ça ?

----------


## Setzer

Haha magnifique !

L'attero à 10' me rappelle quelques souvenirs douloureux...

Par contre vu comme le machin s'embrase pas sur que le pilote ait survecu  ::(:

----------


## Sigps220

Saab Défense (et globalement l'ensemble de l'industrie d'armement nordique) a fait des vidéos promotionnelles dans ce type si quasiment tous leur matériel. Tu peux trouver de belles pépites sur Youtube.

----------


## Jimjim13

Mission fort  sympathique, merci  Nico  :;):  :;):  :;):  on a  eut de quoi  s'occuper  toute  la  soirée.

Au  final on était  pas trop  rouillé mis a  part  un  démarrage tardif  car  le premier  avion  j'avais  pas  d'alim à  l'arrière et  le  second  pas de  verrière  ::huh::  ::huh::  ::huh::  ::huh::  Le  troisième était  le  bon  ::XD:: 

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

----------


## KuroNyra

Merci pour la soirée, de mon côté j'ai eu un avion dont un seul moteur voulait démarrer. Ensuite j'ai enfin réussi à faire office de couverture aux Viggens.

Le hic c'est qu'une fois leurs frappes effectué, je me suis fait samé la tronche. Redécollage, je parviens à abattre un Mig-21.... Avant de me prendre un missile en plein dans l'aile droit. Le temps que je trouve le bouton pour m'éjecter, mon avion est dans l'angle parfait pour me projeter tête la première dans le sable, l'image mental m'a bien fait rire.


Quand au F15. Bah kaboom

Ensuite je devais prendre ma quantité de sommeil reglementaire.



Je pense que pour la prochaine fois je switcherais sur un appareil capable de faire du A2G.

----------


## Ranger 28

Une bonne petite soirée pour moi aussi.
Même si je me suis fais déglinguer par 3 migs 21 dès le départ (ça m'apprendra à vouloir faire du SEAD).

Mention spéciale pour Olive qui nous a fait un atterrissage moteur éteint avec son F-16.
Peut être qu'il serait pas mal de se recaler un peu sur SRS histoire de mieux communiquer entre CAP, CAS et SEAD. C'était un poil compliqué hier soir par moment.
Et Nico, te prends pas la tête. On a tous des moments comme ça où on ne fait que de la daube. Ta mission était bien sympa, sans temps mort et on a pas été sumergé pour autant.
A refaire pour moi.

----------


## Setzer

Oui a priori on a eu un ptit soucis de srs sur les Viggen du coup on était un peu isolé dans notre coin avec Flappie et Kuro.

----------


## KuroNyra

Fat vraiment que je passe a un autre engin que le F15. Les bimoteur sont pas ma tasse de thé.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, hier en Viggen, nous disposions :
- d'une radio principale avec des canaux UHF préprogrammés 251, 252 et 253.
- d'une radio secondaire avec des canaux VHF préprogrammés 131, 132, 133 et 134. 



Cela dit, j'aurais pu basculer la radio principale sur la 121 (globale) en manuel, je viens seulement de m'en souvenir. Mais je n'aurais alors plus entendu mes petits camarades sur la 251.



Je nous fais les bons presets (UHF pour les coms de groupe et VHF pour les coms en conférences) pour mardi prochain, et on sera au top.

----------


## Setzer

Ben viens raser le sol avec nous!

----------


## Flappie

> Par contre vu comme le machin s'embrase pas sur que le pilote ait survecu


Le pilote d'essai en sort indemne à 11:37. D'ailleurs, je crois que c'est lui qui commente son propre crash (oui, le vieux monsieur à côté de la télé).

----------


## Sigps220

> Le pilote d'essai en sort indemne à 11:37. D'ailleurs, je crois que c'est lui qui commente son propre crash (oui, le vieux monsieur à côté de la télé).


Exact je me serais pas permis de poster une vidéo si le pilote avait mal fini, surtout que c'est l'image de couverture. Comme dit Flappie c'est lui qui commente son accident et comme il le dit : 


> this wasn't exactly a successful landing

----------


## Setzer

Ok tant mieux, j'avoue je n'ai pas pu regarder jusqu'au bout car je suis au taf...

Mais oui des drift comme ça j'en ai fait quelques uns, surtout si j'arrive un peu de travers et que j'active le reverse thrust un peu trop fort...

@Flappie : tu pourrais me filer tes screenshot d'hier ?

----------


## Flappie

Les voici (on te voit un tout petit peu sur la première image, dans mes 5:











- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça y est, le modèle de dommage est officiellement activé sur l'open beta DCS. Mais uniquement pour les warbirds pour le moment. Ça tombe bien, c'est surtout là qu'il manquait.
Manquerait plus que de beaux nuages synchronisés en multijoueurs et je pourrais me reposer la question d'acheter ou non des modules WWII sur DCS. Non, je déconne, de toute façon j'aime pas laisser des tâches d'huile partout.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Désolé, finalement pas pu viendre hier soir, mais je prends une option Viggen pour Mardi prochain !

----------


## SergeyevK

Une livrée 70s :

----------


## Flappie

Miaaaaou !

----------


## Setzer

Très chouette! Perso ma livrée favorite ever pour le F14 restera toujours celle de la vf84 jolly rogers, rapport a mon coté fanboy de Macross ^^

----------


## Ranger 28

Rhaaa, j'adore quand tu me sors des livrées made in Japan !!!

Et en plus, même si tu colles un canard sur les dérives, ça ne choquera pas.

----------


## SergeyevK

2 époques différente :






@Ranger 28, tu n'aurais par hasard pas de patchs des 301 et 302 TFS ?
J'ai du mal à en trouver sur le net qui ne sont pas avec des F-4... C'est pour les combinaisons des pilotes.

----------


## KuroNyra

Vous êtes chiants avec vos (magnifiques) screenshoots de F14, cela me donne envie de l'apprendre. -En plus, il est installé sur mon DCS! - :^_^:

----------


## Setzer

Moi aussi ils me font baver mais je n'ai pas le module du coup c'est plus simple de résister   ::ninja::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Très chouette! Perso ma livrée favorite ever pour le F14 restera toujours celle de la vf84 jolly rogers, rapport a mon coté fanboy de Macross ^^


Ah mais carrément !!!!
Setzer en fait c'est mon clone (j'ai la version collector de Macross exposée sur mon bureau et des maquettes HI-METAL dans ma salle de jeu).

On veut une livrée Joly Rogers pour le Viggen !!!!

----------


## Ranger 28

@Ranger 28, tu n'aurais par hasard pas de patchs des 301 et 302 TFS ?
J'ai du mal à en trouver sur le net qui ne sont pas avec des F-4... C'est pour les combinaisons des pilotes.[/QUOTE]

Arf.. non, j'ai que les 201/204/303/305/8/6/3...
Je fouine...

----------


## Ranger 28

@SergeyevK

Résultat de ma première recherche :








J'essaye de voir si je t'en trouve d'autres

----------


## Ranger 28



----------


## SergeyevK

Super, merci beaucoup !

Pour info, la livrée pour le F-16 du 60ème anniversaire de la JASDF est disponible : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3313208/

----------


## Olive44

> Mention spéciale pour Olive qui nous a fait un atterrissage moteur éteint avec son F-16.


Rasibus !!!

----------


## Setzer

> Super, merci beaucoup !
> 
> Pour info, la livrée pour le F-16 du 60ème anniversaire de la JASDF est disponible : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3313208/


Wow elle est magnifique.

----------


## Ranger 28

Elle est même déjà téléchargée...

----------


## Qiou87

> Super, merci beaucoup !
> 
> Pour info, la livrée pour le F-16 du 60ème anniversaire de la JASDF est disponible : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3313208/


Et hop, comme ça je vole avec la même livrée en 18 et en 16 grâce à toi!  ::): 

EDIT:

----------


## Tophe33

Salut les canards, après quelques mois d'absence, me re voilà sur DCS.
Et merci @Ranger, @David et @Olive pour cette première soirée 
@+

----------


## SergeyevK

Merci messieurs !  ::):

----------


## Tugais

> Et hop, comme ça je vole avec la même livrée en 18 et en 16 grâce à toi! 
> 
> EDIT:


Le nouveau système météo sur ce thumbnail  ::love::

----------


## KuroNyra

Bon,; si le F-16 est en solde. Je vais me le prendre.

----------


## Qiou87

> Le nouveau système météo sur ce thumbnail


Je rigole intérieurement à chaque fois en pensant aux fans qui vont disséquer le trailer en espérant y voir un indice sur un futur module ou quoi. En tout cas la météo n'est que sur le thumbnail, les vues ingame n'ont rien de différent de l'OB actuelle.

@Kuro: je sais pas si tu es à jour sur le tableau des modules, mais à ta place j'investirai d'abord dans les maps (PG et Syrie surtout) plutôt que sur des modules haute fidélité - je vois que tu as déjà le 2000C et le 14, ce sont déjà deux oiseaux très complexes à maîtriser! Le 16 est sympa, mais encore en plein développement. Je ne veux pas te dire quoi faire de ton argent et de ton temps, mais si je peux te donner un conseil c'est déjà de te concentrer sur un module, de le maîtriser proprement dans tous les domaines (nav, manœuvre au sol, vol, combat air/air et air/sol) plutôt que de sauter de module en module comme une abeille. Y'a beaucoup de satisfaction à savoir maîtriser réellement un module très complexe ; c'est très long, c'est vrai, mais petit à petit on y arrive et la récompense à la fin (voler dans un avion sans réfléchir à "comment je fais ça", juste exécuter ta mission et savoir réagir à l'imprévu correctement, genre un avion ennemi qui te tombe dessus alors que tu faisais de la CAS) vaut le coup.

Juste mes 2 sesterces.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

J'ai un contrepoint : Kuro recommence tout juste à voler avec nous. S'il veut apprendre vite, rien de tel que d'avoir un coach les mardis soirs. Or chez nous, le Mirage est un peu passé de mode. Les canards volent en majorité en Viper et Hornet (et Viggen un peu aussi  ::):  ). Du coup, à moins qu'un autre canard renoue avec le 2000, Kuro a tout intérêt à passer au Viper, qui lui fait de l'oeil avec son cockpit bulle et ses Fox-3.

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai un contrepoint : Kuro recommence tout juste à voler avec nous. S'il veut apprendre vite, rien de tel que d'avoir un coach les mardis soirs. Or chez nous, le Mirage est un peu passé de mode. Les canards volent en majorité en Viper et Hornet (et Viggen un peu aussi  ). Du coup, à moins qu'un autre canard renoue avec le 2000, Kuro a tout intérêt à passer au Viper, qui lui fait de l'oeil avec son cockpit bulle et ses Fox-3.


Ou alors il prend un Viggen, de toute façon il vole déjà qu'avec vous.  ::ninja::  En plus j'ai entendu que le coach des canards est super.  ::P: 

Tu as un point intéressant, avec l'inconvénient du Viper que beaucoup de choses changent entre les mises à jour et que le contenu pour apprendre par soi-même est famélique. En gros faut un coach, ou aimer potasser la doc ou le guide de Chuck. T'as rien qui ressemble aux campagnes du Mirage par ex. Idem sur le Hornet, les campagnes dispos supposent toutes que tu sais piloter le jet, apponter et utiliser les systèmes.

----------


## KuroNyra

> @Kuro: je sais pas si tu es à jour sur le tableau des modules, mais à ta place j'investirai d'abord dans les maps (PG et Syrie surtout) plutôt que sur des modules haute fidélité - je vois que tu as déjà le 2000C et le 14, ce sont déjà deux oiseaux très complexes à maîtriser! Le 16 est sympa, mais encore en plein développement. Je ne veux pas te dire quoi faire de ton argent et de ton temps, mais si je peux te donner un conseil c'est déjà de te concentrer sur un module, de le maîtriser proprement dans tous les domaines (nav, manœuvre au sol, vol, combat air/air et air/sol) plutôt que de sauter de module en module comme une abeille. Y'a beaucoup de satisfaction à savoir maîtriser réellement un module très complexe ; c'est très long, c'est vrai, mais petit à petit on y arrive et la récompense à la fin (voler dans un avion sans réfléchir à "comment je fais ça", juste exécuter ta mission et savoir réagir à l'imprévu correctement, genre un avion ennemi qui te tombe dessus alors que tu faisais de la CAS) vaut le coup.
> 
> Juste mes 2 sesterces.







> J'ai un contrepoint : Kuro recommence tout juste à voler avec nous. S'il veut apprendre vite, rien de tel que d'avoir un coach les mardis soirs. Or chez nous, le Mirage est un peu passé de mode. Les canards volent en majorité en Viper et Hornet (et Viggen un peu aussi  ). Du coup, à moins qu'un autre canard renoue avec le 2000, Kuro a tout intérêt à passer au Viper, qui lui fait de l'oeil avec son cockpit bulle et ses Fox-3.


Honnêtement, je préfère avoir d'abord un zinc Hight fidelity que j'apprécie et que je maitrise, le Mirage c'est uniquement parce que c'est ZE FRANCE. Mais sinon je préfère partir sur du matos typique bluefor et plus tradi'.

Et oui, le Viper me fait de l'oeil.  ::ninja:: 






> Ou alors il prend un Viggen, de toute façon il vole déjà qu'avec vous.  En plus j'ai entendu que le coach des canards est super. 
> 
> Tu as un point intéressant, avec l'inconvénient du Viper que beaucoup de choses changent entre les mises à jour et que le contenu pour apprendre par soi-même est famélique. En gros faut un coach, ou aimer potasser la doc ou le guide de Chuck. T'as rien qui ressemble aux campagnes du Mirage par ex. Idem sur le Hornet, les campagnes dispos supposent toutes que tu sais piloter le jet, apponter et utiliser les systèmes.


Mais va mourir avec ton Viggen, je toucherais pas à ta saloperie Suédoise, espèce d'esquimau mal congelé.  ::ninja::  Si je les protèges c'est uniquement par pitié envers ces pauvres tas de ferrailles suédois!
-plus sérieusement, bien que je le trouve classe, j'ai pas encore l'envie d'avoir ce zinc. Même si un jour je serais pas contre.-

----------


## Flappie

> Et oui, le Viper me fait de l'oeil.


Alors lâche-toi pendant qu'il est à la mode (il le restera un bon bout de temps, au moins jusqu'à la sortie de l'Eurofighter... et un jour du M2000-5  ::lol::  pardon, j'ai ri).

----------


## Qiou87

> Mais va mourir avec ton Viggen, je toucherais pas à ta saloperie Suédoise, espèce d'esquimau mal congelé.  Si je les protèges c'est uniquement par pitié envers ces pauvres tas de ferrailles suédois!
> -plus sérieusement, bien que je le trouve classe, j'ai pas encore l'envie d'avoir ce zinc. Même si un jour je serais pas contre.-


Oh oh, on va rester poli, sinon la prochaine fois que t'as un Mig aux fesses j'irai pas te sauver les miches.  :tired:   ::lol::  (je crois que c'était toi en dogfight avec un Mig mardi dernier, assez bas, ça avait l'air mal embarqué)

Y'a aucun souci si tu veux venir sur Viper, on est plusieurs à s'en servir régulièrement. Ranger, notamment, ou Nico qui est un peu notre expert-résident en TGP.  ::ninja:: 

@Flappie: en air-air l'EF2000 au début (Tranche1 version allemande confirmé, avec évolutions possibles ensuite). Donc il risque d'avoir un gros succès sur les serveurs PvP (surtout s'ils complètent l'armement avec IRIS-T avec un Meteor, en négociation actuellement), mais pour les canards je ne sais pas. Déjà y'a le côté "c'est l'anti-Rafale", et puis on a peu de canards qui sont spécialisés air-air, en général ça remue de la terre quand même. Et pour le -5 no comment.  ::cry::

----------


## KuroNyra

> Alors lâche-toi pendant qu'il est à la mode (il le restera un bon bout de temps, au moins jusqu'à la sortie de l'Eurofighter... et un jour du M2000-5  pardon, j'ai ri).


je vais faire ça



> Oh oh, on va rester poli, sinon la prochaine fois que t'as un Mig aux fesses j'irai pas te sauver les miches.   (je crois que c'était toi en dogfight avec un Mig mardi dernier, assez bas, ça avait l'air mal embarqué)
> 
> Y'a aucun souci si tu veux venir sur Viper, on est plusieurs à s'en servir régulièrement. Ranger, notamment, ou Nico qui est un peu notre expert-résident en TGP.


Cela devait probablement être moi, le truc est que suivre un Mig sans VR ou FaceTrack, c'est pas facile du tout. Je vais tenter de régler ce soucis de logistique de mon côté...

J'ai quand même réussit à descendre un Mig-21 donc je suis content.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Cela devait probablement être moi, le truc est que suivre un Mig sans VR ou FaceTrack, c'est pas facile du tout. Je vais tenter de régler ce soucis de logistique de mon côté...


Si tu veux pas investir dans un TrackIR, sache que Tux utilise une caméra PS3 Eye achetée d'occase avec le Delan Clip. Je crois qu'il en est très content.

----------


## Ranger 28

Un coach dispo pour le viper ?  ::w00t:: 
Bah suffit de demander.
Bon, je reconnais mes lacunes sur le TGP, mais je vais soigner ça rapidement. Et puis pour jouer de la CBU, il ne sert à rien  ::trollface:: 
Vu que je préfère voler que me planter devant la télé, j'ai de la dispo à revendre. Même de temps en temps en journée si tu as des dispos (au moins jusqu'au 5 janvier).

D'ailleurs pour ceux qui veulent voler en semaine hors mardi soir, n'hésitez pas à me mp.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Si tu veux pas investir dans un TrackIR, sache que Tux utilise une caméra PS3 Eye achetée d'occase avec le Delan Clip. Je crois qu'il en est très content.


Ho, très intéréssant ça. Futur KDO de Noël en vue!



> Un coach dispo pour le viper ? 
> Bah suffit de demander.
> Bon, je reconnais mes lacunes sur le TGP, mais je vais soigner ça rapidement. Et puis pour jouer de la CBU, il ne sert à rien 
> Vu que je préfère voler que me planter devant la télé, j'ai de la dispo à revendre. Même de temps en temps en journée si tu as des dispos (au moins jusqu'au 5 janvier).
> 
> D'ailleurs pour ceux qui veulent voler en semaine hors mardi soir, n'hésitez pas à me mp.


Viper a 55.99 désormais, profiter pour ceux qui l'on pas. Perso moi je me le prend et dès demain je commence l'entraînement!



.....  ::ninja::  Le Viggen est aussi dispo pour 30$  ::ninja:: 

*se le rajoute dans le panier*

----------


## SuperBacalhau

> Ho, très intéréssant ça. Futur KDO de Noël en vue!


Sinon il y a ça aussi. J'en ai un et ça marche bien (en plus d'être un peu moins cher que le Delan clip)

----------


## Setzer

> .....  Le Viggen est aussi dispo pour 30$ 
> 
> *se le rajoute dans le panier*


En voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

> Sinon il y a ça aussi. J'en ai un et ça marche bien (en plus d'être un peu moins cher que le Delan clip)


la caméra PS3 peut se commander seul? Je connais pas très bien les sytèmes Track IR donc... :s

----------


## Aghora

Pour le F18, j'ai lancé 3 fois la mission d'entraînement à l’atterrissage VFR sur une piste normale, et 3 fois je me suis planté. J'ai bien compris qu'au début faut rester à 260 kts mais après ça se gâte, j'arrive pas à maintenir une trajectoire stable, surtout avec les flaps et la vitesse qui réagit avec un gros retard.

Vous y étiez arrivé vous ?

----------


## SuperBacalhau

> la caméra PS3 peut se commander seul? Je connais pas très bien les sytèmes Track IR donc... :s


Yep : https://delanengineering.com/shop/PS...oved-p50254011

----------


## Flappie

> la caméra PS3 peut se commander seul? Je connais pas très bien les sytèmes Track IR donc... :s


La caméra PS3 se commande effectivement seule, puisque c'est un produit d'occasion. Mai tu ne devrais pas avoir de mal à en trouver : lien (et pour beaucoup moins cher que dans le lien de SuperBacalhau, mais tu devras retirer le filtre IR toi-même).

----------


## Qiou87

T'as pas besoin de retirer le filtre IR sur une PS3 Eye, avec FaceTrackNoIR ça marche nativement. Je l'ai fait un temps...

----------


## Olis

Moi j'ai ça et ça fonctionne três bien https://www.trackhat.org/shop-cfk4

----------


## KuroNyra

Merci pour tous les bons conseil, vais me décider tranquillement...
Pour le UTC, je trouve pas de site pour se le procurer.


En attendant.

----------


## Tophe33

salut les canards
j'ai une petite question technique : vous connaissez tous ce petit bruit en début et fin de com sur SRS. Mais sauriez-vous me dire pourquoi je l'active avec toutes les touches de mon warthog ? 
Merci

----------


## pollux 18

*Il-2 Great Battles*: *Tank Crew Clash at Prokhorovka (sortie officielle) et Hurricane Mk. II disponible sur STEAM !*






L'annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...able-on-steam/

L'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-fr.com/

----------


## Flappie

> vous connaissez tous ce petit bruit en début et fin de com sur SRS. Mais sauriez-vous me dire pourquoi je l'active avec toutes les touches de mon warthog ?


Toutes ? 
As-tu essayé le bouton "Rescan input devices" dans "Controls" ?

Tu peux tenter un reset de la conf en renommant "default.cfg" et "global.cfg" dans le répertoire "C:\Program Files\DCS-SimpleRadio-Standalone" afin que SRS ne les trouve pas.
En démarrant, SRS va recréer des fichiers neufs. Vois si le problème persiste.

----------


## Tophe33

merci Flappie
J'ai déjà tout supprimé et réinstallé, ça persiste toujours. 
Mais je pense comprendre que c'est la touche ctrl qui fait ça, je l'utilise dans beaucoup de binds. Mais je ne la vois nulle part dans srs. Je continue à chercher

----------


## Flappie

Tu devrais poser ta question dans le topic officiel ou sur le Discord de ciribob.

----------


## Ranger 28

Hello. Je viens d'avoir des nouvelles de Lokournan.
Il ne reviendra pas tout de suite parmi nous, car sa famille s'est agrandie il y a peu.
Sa fille est née le 17, maintenant il est occupé à maîtriser l'appontage sur couffin, et surtout le largage de couche pleine en CCIP sans TGP !

----------


## KuroNyra

Ho, super nouvelle ça! Félicitation à lui et sa famille, et bon courage pour son entraînement sur ce nouveau module!

A un jour prêt la petite aurait put avoir comme surnom "Viper" ou "Hornet"  ::ninja::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Félicitations à Lokournan (et à la Maman !!) ! Le povre, personne l'a prévenu avant qu'on le revoit pas avant 5 ou 10 ans :D

Sinon, pour les gens de la VR, un utilitaire qui peut intéresser :
https://www.canardpc.com/399/fpsvr

----------


## Flappie

> Sa fille est née le 17, maintenant il est occupé à maîtriser l'appontage sur couffin, et surtout le largage de couche pleine en CCIP sans TGP !


Sans oublier les scramble à 3h du mat' !  ::P: 
Félicitations, Lokournan, si tu nous lis.

----------


## Setzer

> Félicitations à Lokournan (et à la Maman !!) ! Le povre, personne l'a prévenu avant qu'on le revoit pas avant 5 ou 10 ans :D
> 
> Sinon, pour les gens de la VR, un utilitaire qui peut intéresser :
> https://www.canardpc.com/399/fpsvr


Pour tout sauf oculus, 'chier.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Pour tout sauf oculus, 'chier.


Ouais, je commence de plus en plus à regrette mon choix de m'être porté vers Occulus. Ce concept de "exculisivité Occulus, avec des trucs uniquement Occulus" commence à devenir lourd.

----------


## Flappie

Un excellent résumé du Viggen (en anglais) :

----------


## Qiou87

> Félicitations à Lokournan (et à la Maman !!) ! Le povre, personne l'a prévenu avant qu'on le revoit pas avant 5 ou 10 ans :D


J'ai une fille de 15 mois et vous me voyez toujours. Les premiers temps OK, t'es en PLS, mais une fois que ton bébé dort la nuit ça devient gérable. La mienne dort à 20h, donc pour jouer à 21h y'a aucun souci.  ::): 

Félicitations à lui!

*@Setzer, Kuro*: vous avez la même chose nativement sous Oculus, ça s'appelle Debugging tools et ça se trouve dans le répertoire oculus/support. Y'a un "performance analyzer" qui permet d'obtenir ses courbes de frametime (temps de calcul CPU et GPU) bien plus utile à l'analyse des perfs, et d'éventuels bottlenecks, que simplement des FPS. Le seul inconvénient c'est que y'a pas d'overlay, mais en même temps voler dans DCS avec un overlay c'est dérangeant je trouve. Là ça enregistre en tâche de fond et ensuite on peut calmement analyser le résultat.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un excellent résumé du Viggen


Tu vas rire, je suis extrêmement proche de me le choper lors de ces soldes. Déjà il est pas cher, et en plus j'ai pas mal de points de rab, donc il est encore moins pas cher.  ::rolleyes::  Je suis aussi très curieux du JF-17 mais j'attends qu'il tombe à -50% comme les autres, pour l'instant c'est trop cher pour moi.

Édit: mort de rire la description du gars dans ta vidéo: le but du viggen est de voler à 50m du sol en grillant des écureuils par les entrées d’air.  ::lol::

----------


## Setzer

Yep ça fait du snack pour les longues nav, idem pour les poissons volants sur les attaques de navires.

J'avais oublié le walkman !

----------


## Olis

Celui est bien sympa en module gratuit



Je sais qu'il y a aussi un Mig-23 UB (pas réussi à l'installer à l'époque) et un Su-57

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> J'ai une fille de 15 mois et vous me voyez toujours. Les premiers temps OK, t'es en PLS, mais une fois que ton bébé dort la nuit ça devient gérable. La mienne dort à 20h, donc pour jouer à 21h y'a aucun souci. 
> 
> Félicitations à lui!


Oui c'était une vanne, j'ai un ptit gars (enfin... petit... 12 ans), et même si j'ai souvenir de nuits parfois courtes (surtout quand je me levais à 5h pour aller taffer), ça m'a jamais empêché de faire ce que je voulais. Bon et puis c'est assez kiffant comme période (pas tjrs simple, mais on regrette pas).

Tu vas kiffer le Viggen ! Franchement il est top !

----------


## Tophe33

Hello, des motivés pour passer sur 4YA ce soir ?

----------


## davidmontpellier

j'arrive  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

> Celui est bien sympa en module gratuit
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFI9WrYRER8
> 
> Je sais qu'il y a aussi un Mig-23 UB (pas réussi à l'installer à l'époque) et un Su-57


Le SU-57; je suis vraiment très curieux -et avec une envie de l'essayer- bien que j'ignore comment les mods fonctionnes sur DCS.


Je serais vraiment pas contre pouvoir l'essayer un jour en mission. Voir carrément l'utiliser en tant que RED. Cela pourrait donner un petit challenge sympa pour vous et la CAP.
-Imaginez donc, un joueur adverse connaissant les objectives et rajoutant un peu de piquant. Nan?  ::ninja:: -

----------


## Olis

> Le SU-57; je suis vraiment très curieux -et avec une envie de l'essayer- bien que j'ignore comment les mods fonctionnes sur DCS.
> 
> 
> Je serais vraiment pas contre pouvoir l'essayer un jour en mission. Voir carrément l'utiliser en tant que RED. Cela pourrait donner un petit challenge sympa pour vous et la CAP.
> -Imaginez donc, un joueur adverse connaissant les objectives et rajoutant un peu de piquant. Nan? -


Pour le A4 il faut juste dézipper le fichier dans le répertoire Mods dans Saved Games/DCS, j'imagine que le su-57 c'est pareil. Sinon un su-33 full a-a en red ça peut faire des dégats

----------


## Qiou87

En général les mods sont décevants, le A4 et le MB339 étant les exceptions. Cockpit non cliquable, modèle de vol et cockpits repompés direct depuis des modules FC3... on est en général hyper loin de la qualité des modules natifs. Et je crois que pour l’utiliser en multi faut que tout le monde l’installe.

----------


## war-p

J'ajouterai que le A4 est même très très bon avec son radar AG et son armement bien à lui  :;):

----------


## Olis

> En général les mods sont décevants, le A4 et le MB339 étant les exceptions. Cockpit non cliquable, modèle de vol et cockpits repompés direct depuis des modules FC3... on est en général hyper loin de la qualité des modules natifs. Et je crois que pour l’utiliser en multi faut que tout le monde l’installe.


Tout à fait d'accord, surtout ce que j'en avait vu du su-57, par contre le MiG 23 Ub avait l'air assez avancé (par contre je ne connaissais pas le MB339, merci)

----------


## KuroNyra

Je reviens sur le tracking IR. J'ai trouvé cette option

https://www.trackhat.org/trackhat-plus



Littéralement une casquette avec le système intégrer dedans.  ::ninja:: 
Quelqu'un à déjà eu l'occasion d'essayer?


Je rajoute ça ici juste pour le plaisir de cette vidéo.... Cette manœuvre du cobra, faut absolument que j'essaye de la réussir.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> (par contre je ne connaissais pas le MB339, merci)


Profites-en, ça va devenir un vrai module payant. Les devs se sont professionnalisés. On ne sait pas encore quel sera le module qui suivre mais on sait déjà qu'ils en ont un en ligne de mire.

----------


## Jokletox

C'est quoi 4YA ?

----------


## Tophe33

@Jokletox 4YA est un serveur pve publc

----------


## Olis

> Profites-en, ça va devenir un vrai module payant. Les devs se sont professionnalisés. On ne sait pas encore quel sera le module qui suivre mais on sait déjà qu'ils en ont un en ligne de mire.


C'est fait, installé, c'est pas mal du tout avec des missions originales.

Sinon je viens de tester la mission du Viggen en Syrie: déploiement sur route, entre l'autre viggen qui est planté à 90° au bord de la route, son pilote ejecté est écrasé par une voiture, et les véhicules qui me rentrent dedans, coment dire, il va failloir qu'ils débuggent bien ça

----------


## Setzer

Pour le Viggen tu as fait les campagnes du module? Elles sont sympas.

Je serais dispo vers 14h cet aprem si ça tente du monde ^^

----------


## Qiou87

> Profites-en, ça va devenir un vrai module payant. Les devs se sont professionnalisés. On ne sait pas encore quel sera le module qui suivre mais on sait déjà qu'ils en ont un en ligne de mire.


Il faut préciser aussi que ce sont les mêmes qui ont sorti le MB339 sur FS2020, et comptent en sortir une version plus complète et haute fidélité quand le jeu le permettra. D’ici là ils ont effectivement eu la licence tiers de DCS (IndiaFoxtEcho) pour faire du MB339 un module à part entière. Après ça restera un trainer donc peu d’intérêt je pense. Y’a qu’à voir combien de canards ont un de ces modules... mais s’ils font le F104 ensuite ça pourrait donner envie.

----------


## sentepu

Eh bah ce JF-17 est vraiment un sympa petit avion !

Pour ceux qui était la hier soir, mes bombes GPS (LS-6 et GB-6) ont bien étés intercepté par le SA15 :/

Et voici comment j'ai terminé mon dernier atterissage avec encore ce bind de parachute qui as foiré :D

----------


## Flappie

> C'est fait, installé, c'est pas mal du tout avec des missions originales.
> 
> Sinon je viens de tester la mission du Viggen en Syrie: déploiement sur route, entre l'autre viggen qui est planté à 90° au bord de la route, son pilote ejecté est écrsé par une voiture, et les véhicules qui me rentrent dedens, coment dire, il va failloir qu'ils débuggent bien ça


C'est un bug que j'ai remonté : le trafic n'a pas été désactivé sur cette mission. Ca a été corrigé sur la beta. Si tu veux un quick-fix : désactive le trafic dans les options du jeu.

----------


## Tophe33

@Setzer, on peut se retrouver sur 4ya Caucase si tu veux, il il y a Lilian et Ranger

----------


## Setzer

Désolé j'ai vu le message un peu tard  j'étais sur la campagne...

----------


## Qiou87

Pour info les devs du OH58 KW ont annoncé sur le forum ED qu’ils ne sortiraient pas le module en 2020, encore trop de taf a finir. Avec le Hind pour Q1 2021 ça veut donc dire une fin d’année morose pour les voitures tournantes, mais une année 2021 pleine de promesses.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour info les devs du OH58 KW ont annoncé sur le forum ED qu’ils ne sortiraient pas le module en 2020, encore trop de taf a finir. Avec le Hind pour Q1 2021 ça veut donc dire une fin d’année morose pour les voitures tournantes, mais une année 2021 pleine de promesses.


 :^_^:  Si je peux te piquer l'expression, 2020 a été elle aussi l'année des promesses... non concrétisées.

OH-58...
Mi-24P...
Huey multicrew...

----------


## Qiou87

Marianas aussi si je ne m'abuse. Et je pense qu'ED ne tiendra pas sa promesse de sortir le Hornet d'early access en 2020 non plus.

----------


## Empnicolas

le weekend a été prolifique: j'ai une mission pour mardi soir:



> Les forces rouges ont fait une avancée rapide dans la zone de Palmyre. Une contre-attaque bleue s’organise.
> 
> Les rouges se savent en infériorité numérique dans les airs et ont décidé d'adopter une attitude défensive sur la zone en déployant quelques système AA automoteurs en plus des deux sites Sa-2 connu au niveau de Tabqa et Palmyre.
> 
> Seulement en avançant rapidement, les rouges ont capturé des dépôts souterrains d'armes chimiques ainsi que des lanceurs Scuds au nord-ouest de Palmyre mais également une gare au Sud de Palmyre qui sera utile dans l'approvisionnement futur des troupes bleue, une fois plus avancée dans le désert.
> 
> Le camp bleu vient de décider de lancer une double contre-offensive au niveau de Palmyre en essayant de prendre la ville en tenaille : un groupe blindé et mécanisé avancera pleine Est tandis qu'un autre groupe motorisé passera plus au sud et reprendra la gare.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Flappie

:Prey:  Merci Nico pour cette nouvelle mission.

Compte-moi dedans en Viggen.

Flappie (AJS37)
Setzer (AJS37)
David (F-18)
Zan (F-16 ou M-2000)
Ranger (F-16 ou F-14)
Olive (F-16)
Empnicolas (F-16 ?)
Qiou (F-16 ?)
KuroNyra (F-15)
papagueff (A-10 II ou F-18 SEAD-CAS)


_Probable :_
Tux (F18 CAP OU SEAD, ou A-10 II)
Benou (AJS37)

----------


## Setzer

Est il vraiment nécessaire de préciser dans quoi je vais voler?  ::rolleyes::  Merci Nico!

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Merci Nico pour cette nouvelle mission.
> 
> Compte-moi dedans en Viggen.
> 
> Empnicolas (?)
> Flappie (AJS37)


David en F18

----------


## Qiou87

Qiou en F18. Alléchant brief Nico, merci à toi pour ton boulot!  :;):

----------


## partizan

F16 ou 2000

----------


## KuroNyra

> Merci Nico pour cette nouvelle mission.
> 
> Compte-moi dedans en Viggen.
> 
> Empnicolas (?)
> Flappie (AJS37)
> Setzer (AJS37)
> David (F-18)
> Qiou (F-18)
> Zan (F-16 ou M-2000)



J11 pour Blue (sa signature sur Data Link est différente d'un Su non?)
SU-33 pour Redfor  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

Une prochaine campagne pour le Hornet, inspirée par la narration d’un Ace Combat. Je trouve l’idée originale et, si c’est aussi immersif qu’une campagne de AC, ça peut être franchement sympa. Sortie cet hiver.

----------


## Qiou87

> J11 pour Blue (sa signature sur Data Link est différente d'un Su non?)


Si tu parles de RWR, je parie qu'il apparaît comme "29" aussi. C'est vraiment une copie du Su-33 donc même signature radar RWR que les Mig29/Su-27 & co.

Cependant, au Datalink tu apparaîtras normalement ami, peu importe ton avion. Sauf que c'est un avion FC3, alors je ne sais pas en fait ; y'a pas d'Awacs qui va identifier les avions, donc la "picture" au datalink sera l'aggrégation des contacts de tous les avions. Ce qui veut dire qu'il faut que chacun identifie les contacts qu'il attrape au radar, sinon ils seront tous non-identifiés. Mais je ne sais pas, si on fait une identification IFF sur un J-11, si ça fonctionne. Au pire il restera "non-identifié", mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il passerait ennemi.

----------


## KuroNyra

Arf, du coup je change pour:


F15 BLUFOR
J11 REDFOR


On va éviter les Friendly Fire comme ça.  ::P:

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Une prochaine campagne pour le Hornet, inspirée par la narration d’un Ace Combat. Je trouve l’idée originale et, si c’est aussi immersif qu’une campagne de AC, ça peut être franchement sympa. Sortie cet hiver.


On n'a pas la même définition d' "immersif"  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> On n'a pas la même définition d' "immersif"


Immersif pour moi veut dire que tu es happé par l'histoire. L'histoire n'a pas besoin d'être basée sur des faits réels, ou même de respecter à 100% les procédures militaires US/FR/etc. en ce qui me concerne. Si je comprends ce qui se passe, quel est mon rôle, et que je passe un bon moment dans la mission, ça me convient.

Si on était fan de réalisme pur, je pense pas qu'on volerait le mardi avec 3min de brief (parfois  ::lol:: ), sans jamais confirmer nos contacts air-air autrement qu'un petit coup d'IFF (quand on a le temps), en décollant à l'heure qui nous chante, en tapant des cibles au sol parfois un peu au hasard...  ::): 

Après c'est tout l'intérêt d'un bac-à-sable comme DCS World: tu peux faire pas mal de choses à l'intérieur. Y'a de la place pour ceux qui veulent 100% de réalisme, "comme en vrai", et aussi pour ceux qui veulent avoir l'impression d'être dans un film d'action. Les créateurs ont commenté par ailleurs que leur but restait de coller à l'esprit DCS de réalisme, mais avec un côté plus scénarisé / grandiose qu'on peut trouver dans d'autres jeux. Leur but avoué semble être d'attirer vers la simu des gens qui aiment bien AC mais veulent quelque chose de plus réaliste, sans tomber dans des missions arides qu'on trouve trop souvent dans DCS (décolle, vole jusqu'à X, largue ta bombe, rentre).

----------


## KuroNyra

> Une prochaine campagne pour le Hornet, inspirée par la narration d’un Ace Combat. Je trouve l’idée originale et, si c’est aussi immersif qu’une campagne de AC, ça peut être franchement sympa. Sortie cet hiver.


CES FILS DE....

ILS ONT EU KEIKI KOBAYASHI POUR LA MUSIQUE! C'est littéralement LE compositeur pour Ace Combat!

----------


## Setzer

Perso j'adhère totalement au délire de campagne scénarisée  "comme un film" avec l'exigence du pilotage. C'est un peu l'esprit de raven one d'ailleurs si je dis pas de connerie, même si on est moins dans le spectaculaire.

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est un peu l'esprit de raven one d'ailleurs si je dis pas de connerie, même si on est moins dans le spectaculaire.


Raven One c'est un peu différent (j'ai bientôt fini le bouquin et commencé la campagne):
- le but est de vraiment filer l'impression de participer à un déploiement de CVN dans le Golfe, y compris avec des sorties d'entraînement, des ROE contraignantes à respecter, etc.
- y'a beaucoup de dialogues enregistrés pour filer de l'épaisseur aux missions, en plus de longs briefs tirés au moins partiellement du livre

Mais le bouquin fait pas tellement dans le sensationnel, il est même tellement dans le détail technique parfois que si tu es pas branché un minimum sur l'aviation militaire US tu risques de trouver ça long à lire je pense (à l'inverse, jusqu'ici j'adore, précisément parce que j'ai pas mal d'heures sur le Hornet de DCS et je trouve super enrichissant de voir un descriptif détaillé et précis de la vie d'un vrai pilote de Hornet en déploiement). Donc pour moi, la campagne DCS: Raven One fait dans l'immersion aussi, mais réaliste, avec un conflit derrière qui aurait réellement pu survenir et pourrait toujours, d'ailleurs. Cependant on est qu'un pion dans l'engrenage, on est pas un super-héros. A voir dans cette nouvelle campagne "Rising Squall" mais je pense que sensationnel va rimer un peu plus avec exploits individuels, justement.

----------


## partizan

Étonnant trailer d’ailleurs (contexte, travail artistique (voix, skin, photo, musique). 
C’est alléchant en tout cas !

----------


## Flappie

En vous lisant, je pensais être un client facile d'un tel trailer, mais après visionnage des 3/4, j'ai une indigestion ! La musique et les voix me rappellent le pire du cinéma des années 90.

J'ai joué quelques campagnes DCS payantes et je préfère de loin les moins bavardes. Un excellent briefing me suffit question immersion, mais je ne suis pas contre quelques dialogues interpatrouille tant qu'ils ne sonnent pas comme des lycéens américains qui vont au bal de promo pour serrer des meufs.

----------


## KuroNyra

Le travail des voix et le montage entre les différents dialogue est franchement mauvais. Faut pas se le cacher.


On est loin du travail professionnel que l'on retrouve dans les Ace Combat, les dialogues de AC sont cheesy, mais ils restent buvable.


Un petit exemple



(la musique du trailer se nomme Archange au passage)

----------


## Ranger 28

Présent mardi soir en F-16.

----------


## Setzer

Je vous trouve dur, pour avoir faire le Ace Combat 7 recemment, on est pas si éloigné en terme d'ambiance et de dialogue. Après que ça plaise ou non c'est autre chose mais perso j'aime bien aussi le côté "bigger than life" que peut apporter ce genre de mise en scène même si bien sur toute la rhétorique autour de la "libertay" me fait un peu soupirer.

Mais bon je me suis fait tous les MGS donc la dessus j'ai une bonne faculté de resilience  ::lol::

----------


## Papanowel

Une annonce vient de tomber, les mecs derrière le C101 travaillent sur le mirage F1 (versions: Mirage F1-CE, Mirage F1-EE, Mirage F1-BE et Mirage F1-M):

https://www.facebook.com/33902351955...876482091/?d=n

----------


## Qiou87

> Une annonce vient de tomber, les mecs derrière le C101 travaillent sur le mirage F1 (versions: Mirage F1-CE, Mirage F1-EE, Mirage F1-BE et Mirage F1-M):
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/33902351955...876482091/?d=n


Je sais plus si c'était pas quelque part déjà dans une roadmap (edit: sur le forum ED ça en parle depuis 2014 quand même!), mais en tout cas je note deux trucs:
- ils parlent d'une sortie du basique mi-2021 (donc si c'est fin 2021 ce sera cool)
- les screens sont franchement alléchants, le pit a l'air beau et détaillé
- le C101 a bonne réputation j'ai l'impression en terme de suivi, je suppose qu'ils ont bien appris grâce à ce module, j'espère qu'on se retrouvera avec un F1 de qualité

Et ça fait plaisir un cockpit en français (surtout quand on galère actuellement avec un pit en suédois  ::lol:: ).

----------


## partizan

Ah enfin, il avance mon futur pointu, merci d’être en avance papanowel  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Ouah ! Je ne l'attendais plus ! Cela dit, quand un dev tiers dit mi-2021, ça veut très souvent dire "pas avant 2022".

----------


## Bacab

Alors autant j'adore Ace Combat (sans dec' si à la gueule de mon avatar vous aviez pas deviné...) autant c'est pas ce que je recherche dans DCS. Je lance DCS je veux que ce soit réaliste. Je lance Ace Combat, je veux des dialogues pseudo philosophique sur l'utilité des frontières pendant que l’ennemi s'extasie devant ma virtuosité. Je leur souhaite bon courage pour leur campagne mais je ne serai probablement pas client.

Enfin des news du F1 !

----------


## KuroNyra

> Alors autant j'adore Ace Combat (sans dec' si à la gueule de mon avatar vous aviez pas deviné...) autant c'est pas ce que je recherche dans DCS. Je lance DCS je veux que ce soit réaliste. Je lance Ace Combat, je veux des dialogues pseudo philosophique sur l'utilité des frontières pendant que l’ennemi s'extasie devant ma virtuosité. Je leur souhaite bon courage pour leur campagne mais je ne serai probablement pas client.


Boooooouuuuuh! Booooooooouuuhhhhh! Espèce de faux fan! J'espère que tu va te faire spawn kill par les Wyvern espèce de sale mercenaire!  ::ninja:: 



De toute manière, ils pourront pas égaler la qualité des Ace Combats en terme de scénarios et de gameplay. C'est une franchise qui est son propre style de jeu à part entière.

----------


## Flappie

C'est marrant, le seul souvenir que j'ai d'Ace Combat, c'était que du "dogfight" (avec missiles) et zéro scénario. Bon OK, mes souvenirs datent de la PSone. J'avais loupé quelque chose à l'époque ou le scénar est venu par la suite ?

----------


## Bacab

> C'est marrant, le seul souvenir que j'ai d'Ace Combat, c'était que du "dogfight" (avec missiles) et zéro scénario. Bon OK, mes souvenirs datent de la PSone. J'avais loupé quelque chose à l'époque ou le scénar est venu par la suite ?


Je crois que ça a vraiment commencé à partir du 4 sur PS2 : Shattered Skies. Ensuite les développeurs ont développé l'univers de Strangereal (le monde du jeu) dans les épisodes 5 (Unsung War), Zero (The Belkan War), 6 (Fires of Liberation) et 7 (Skies Unknown). A chaque fois l'histoire s'inspire de conflits relativement récents et ancre son récit autour d'un personnage fort, un as des as, que le joueur incarne.

----------


## Qiou87

> De toute manière, ils pourront pas égaler la qualité des Ace Combats en terme de scénarios et de gameplay. C'est une franchise qui est son propre style de jeu à part entière.


Juste pour préciser quand même, ils ont confirmé que leur scénariste n’avait jamais touché un AC de sa vie. Il a juste créé de faux pays et cherché à faire du grandiose, je pense que la musique et la voix off font penser à AC, mais faut pas juger une campagne sur son seul trailer. Perso je verrai les retours mais je suis assez client de contenu solo sur dcs, alors en Hornet et si les retours sont bons, je me gênerai pas sous prétexte que c’est pas super réaliste entre terme de géopolitique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je crois que ça a vraiment commencé à partir du 4 sur PS2 : Shattered Skies. Ensuite les développeurs ont développé l'univers de Strangereal (le monde du jeu) dans les épisodes 5 (Unsung War), Zero (The Belkan War), 6 (Fires of Liberation) et 7 (Skies Unknown). A chaque fois l'histoire s'inspire de conflits relativement récents et ancre son récit autour d'un personnage fort, un as des as, que le joueur incarne.


Et puis y’a aussi le vieux là, celui qui a un nom hyper long et qui vole encore alors qu’il est tout cassé. Genre t’arrive à peine à marcher et respirer mais tu peux taper 9G pépère. Disons que le scénario est quand même assez curieux, en tout cas celui d’AC7 j’ai pas pigé grand chose. Je sais même plus si je volais pour L’Erusia ou l’Osea.  ::unsure::

----------


## Bacab

> Juste pour préciser quand même, ils ont confirmé que leur scénariste n’avait jamais touché un AC de sa vie. Il a juste créé de faux pays et cherché à faire du grandiose, je pense que la musique et la voix off font penser à AC, mais faut pas juger une campagne sur son seul trailer. Perso je verrai les retours mais je suis assez client de contenu solo sur dcs, alors en Hornet et si les retours sont bons, je me gênerai pas sous prétexte que c’est pas super réaliste entre terme de géopolitique.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Et puis y’a aussi le vieux là, celui qui a un nom hyper long et qui vole encore alors qu’il est tout cassé. Genre t’arrive à peine à marcher et respirer mais tu peux taper 9G pépère. Disons que le scénario est quand même assez curieux, en tout cas celui d’AC7 j’ai pas pigé grand chose. Je sais même plus si je volais pour L’Erusia ou l’Osea.


L'histoire du dernier est effectivement assez confuse. Elle raconte l'affrontement entre Osea (le pays pour lequel vol le joueur) et le Royaume d'Erusea.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Et puis y’a aussi le vieux là, celui qui a un nom hyper long et qui vole encore alors qu’il est tout cassé. Genre t’arrive à peine à marcher et respirer mais tu peux taper 9G pépère. Disons que le scénario est quand même assez curieux, en tout cas celui d’AC7 j’ai pas pigé grand chose. Je sais même plus si je volais pour L’Erusia ou l’Osea.




Mihaly Dumitru Margareta Corneliu Leopold Blanca Karol Aeon Ignatius Raphael Maria Niketas Archange _"Motherfucking"_ Shilage, ou Mihaly A. Shilage. Ou Mister X pour les intimes.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> De toute manière, ils pourront pas égaler la qualité des Ace Combats en terme de scénarios et de gameplay.


Merci pour la barre de rire  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Je propose de refermer la parenthèse Ace Combat.

Bon alors, ce Mirage F-1, qu'est-ce qu'il a fait de beau dans sa carrière, à part se vendre comme des petits pains ? Est-ce qu'on a des théâtres dans DCS au-dessus desquels il a combattu ? Je crois que les irakiens en avaient pas mal, mais je suppose que cette zone n'est pas représentée dans Persian Gulf. Quels équipements et armements peut-on s'attendre à avoir avec les versions espagnoles promises ? SEAD ou pas ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Je propose de refermer la parenthèse Ace Combat.
> 
> Bon alors, ce Mirage F-1, qu'est-ce qu'il a fait de beau dans sa carrière, à part se vendre comme des petits pains ? Est-ce qu'on a des théâtres dans DCS au-dessus desquels il a combattu ? Je crois que les irakiens en avaient pas mal, mais je suppose que cette zone n'est pas représentée dans Persian Gulf. Quels équipements et armements peut-on s'attendre à avoir avec les versions espagnoles promises ? SEAD ou pas ?


Versions promises:
- CE: monoplace, version Espagnole du C, intercepteur
- BE: biplace d'entraînement (là-dessus Aeges/Aviodev va piocher dans son expérience du C101)
- EE: évolution du C pour l'attaque au sol avec perche de ravitaillement
- M: modernisé (disponible plus tard), probablement proche des capacités du SEM?

A priori certains F1 savent tirer l'Exocet, ce serait cool de le voir débarquer dans DCS. Sinon air-air basique, et du air-sol non guidé je suppose à partir du EE.

La carrière opérationnelle est limitée, en tant qu'intercepteur je pense qu'il a surtout fait de la police du ciel. J'ai brièvement regardé et ça se limite sinon à des opex FR en Afrique et Moyen-Orient, et à l'Irak (Iran-Irak et Golfe).

EDIT: des infos sur le M grâce à Draken qui a racheté les F1M espagnols à leur remplacement par des EF2000 (c'est une compagnie privée qui doit faire du Red Air sous contrat): HUD amélioré, MFD couleurs, INS avec GPS, radar air-sol (pour ce qui nous intéresse dans DCS). On dépasse donc les capacités du 2000C avec cette version à priori.
Le pit d'un F1M, à comparer aux photos d'Aeges sur leur CE:

----------


## Flappie

Ouah, comment tu m'as refroidi !  :^_^: 
Je croyais avoir à faire à un pur _mud_. L'attente du EE, puis surtout du M va être longue !

----------


## war-p

C'est con que ce soit une version espagnole... Sinon, blague à part le cockpit est trop clair et ça m'a l'air d'être une vieille version il n'y a pas l'air d'avoir le bloc navigation inertielle (identique à celle du Mirage 2000) ou alors c'est un spécificité des versions espagnoles.
Pour les curieux, vous pouvez monter dans le cockpit d'un F1C aux ailes anciennes. (Ah et aussi le cockpit sur leur screens fait vraiment usé jusqu'à la corde).

----------


## Qiou87

Bah ils ont accès qu'à ça d'après eux. Comme on le sait c'est pas Dassault qui ouvrirait les portes et filerait toute la doc.  ::lol:: 

Le gros bénéfice que je vois au module c'est le biplace dans un module de combat et pas d'entraînement, si un canard veut se lancer et qu'un autre est expérimenté, on peut s'organiser des vols d'entraînement dans le même appareil. Ca permet de guider tout en douceur, d'effectuer la mission à deux, et d'adoucir la courbe d'apprentissage. Parce que je suppose que pour certains, se dire "je vais voler avec les canards mais je sais juste décoller/atterrir, je serai un boulet", ça peut bloquer. Là si on dit "tu sais à peine décoller? Pas de souci vient, je serai ton instructeur, on va tout voir ensemble et aucun risque que tu te plantes" je trouve ça sympa comme tout.

----------


## Setzer

C'est clair, les bi places d'entraînement ça rendrait l'apprentissage bien moins aride.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Merci pour la barre de rire


 ::ninja::  ..... Ben quoi?


..... Allez, patapé sur le gameplay siouplait!




Bon, de mon côté j'ai beau essayer tous les appareils disponibles, je me sens toujours "mieux" quand je suis dans un SU-27/33. Quelqu'un à un remède pour arrêter le Sukhoi?

----------


## Setzer

Un AIM 120?  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

Sur le Mirage F1, info tirée du forum ED:



> Mirage F-1CE/EE
> AIM-9 Sidewinder (J,N,P,L)
> Matra R.530 / 530R
> Matra 550 magic (Not sure, but it should be compatible, EdA used Sidewinder in the F1CE/EE/M)
> Dumb bombs
> BR-125/250/500 (similar to mk-80 series)
> mk-20 Rockeye
> M-117
> mk-81/82/83 (also snakeye)
> ...

----------


## Olis

> ..... Ben quoi?
> 
> 
> ..... Allez, patapé sur le gameplay siouplait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, de mon côté j'ai beau essayer tous les appareils disponibles, je me sens toujours "mieux" quand je suis dans un SU-27/33. Quelqu'un à un remède pour arrêter le Sukhoi?
> http://youtu.be/n2KsXQlTbvI


Copain  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

*@Flappie:* tu recommandes quel niveau mini en Viggen pour venir apprendre et voler avec ton gang suédois le mardi soir?  ::ninja::  Que je sache sur quoi focaliser mon apprentissage...

----------


## Setzer

Comme a mc do, viens comme tu es on te formera sur le tas le Viggen est très débutant friendly malgré son cockpit sorti de Tchernobyl écrit avec des runes.

Faudrait qu'on te fasse passer le fichier avec les touches a binder sur le hotas, voire le profil de Flappie si tu as un warthog.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Un AIM 120?


C'est un peu indigeste.  ::ninja:: 





> Copain


Tu crois que c'est possible de Rush B avec un SU-33?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

*@Qiou:* Je peux me rendre dispo de 16h30 à 18h aujourd'hui, si ça te convient. Au pire, tu peux venir à l'arrache dès ce soir. Je sais que tu gères les avions modernes avec leurs "TMS haut" et leurs 15 pages de MFCD, alors un cockpit à 40 boutons ne devrait pas te faire peur, et puis le pilotage du Viggen est enfantin, donc tu vas maîtriser rapidement si on t'explique comment faire.

Mon profil de Warthog est ici, et mes conseils pour mapper le G940 sont là.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> *@Flappie:* tu recommandes quel niveau mini en Viggen pour venir apprendre et voler avec ton gang suédois le mardi soir?  Que je sache sur quoi focaliser mon apprentissage...


J'en suis à 2 ou 3 décollages et attero et juste le tir du missile Anti-Navire. A ma 1ère sortie y a 2 semaines le Mardi soir, je n'avais jamais démarré le bouzin  ::): 

Je devrai être là ce soir, en Viggen aussi. Par contre, je n'ai pas eu le temps de remettre mes paluches dessus, donc ça va être en mode "à l'arrache / apprentissage" aussi  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Flappie! Flappie ! On a un flight complet!  ::o:

----------


## sentepu

Présent en Jf-17 ce soir (sans crash désormais \o/ )

----------


## Qiou87

> malgré son cockpit sorti de Tchernobyl écrit avec des runes.


Excellent!  ::lol:: 

J'ai une config exotique (VKB Gunfighter + TCWS). La base est mappée pour faire voler le machin, en général je mappe au fur et à mesure de l'apprentissage pour comprendre la logique de contrôle. Tout ce qui est armement n'est pas mappé du coup.

@Flappie: je sais qu'on dirait pas mais je bosse.  ::lol::  Pas dispo avant 21h, je rentre à 18h30 et après focus sur la gamine puis repas. Je vais voir si je tente quand même à l'arrache ce soir, j'ai juste volé 15min avec en faisant les tutos roulage au sol et décollage, j'ai même pas encore démarré le jet. Mais bon il n'y a rien de compliqué visiblement, faut juste que je m'habitue aux unités et à rien comprendre dans le pit.
Si je suis fatigué ce soir, ce qui est possible, il se peut que je la joue facile et saute dans un Hornet à la place. Ce sera pour la semaine d'après au pire, et j'aurai ajouté quelques heures au compteur en solo pour commencer à maîtriser l'engin.

----------


## Flappie

> Flappie! Flappie ! On a un flight complet!


4 suédois dynamiques prêts à mettre le feu à vos soirées !! Tiens, ça me rappelle quelque chose...




Pardon, ça m'a échappé.

----------


## Ranger 28

Pour ce soir, normalement c'est F-16, mais juste au cas où, gardez moi un F-14 bien chaud de côté, on sait jamais, sur un malentendu...

----------


## KuroNyra

C'est possible de changer mon F15 pour un J11?  ::ninja::

----------


## TuxFr78

Je vais arrêter de dire que je serai présent vu qu’en ce moment j’y arrive pas  ::(: 
Dans la doute F18 en CAP OU SEAD ou A10 II

----------


## Empnicolas

> C'est possible de changer mon F15 pour un J11?


Il y a 2 F-15 et un J-11 côté bleue vu que tu semble bien incertain de ton choix.

----------


## Qiou87

> tu semble bien incertain de ton choix.


Je te trouve dur, il a juste demandé un slot Su-27 rouge, un F-15 bleu, un J-11 bleu, un J-11 rouge, et un Su-33 rouge.  ::ninja::   ::P: 

Il est que 14h30, il est encore temps pour le Mig29.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## KuroNyra

> Il y a 2 F-15 et un J-11 côté bleue vu que tu semble bien incertain de ton choix.


Merci beaucoup.  ::ninja:: 
Désolé d'être chiant avec ça.  ::ninja:: 

C'est juste que les Russes et Chinois me plaisent trop....  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

T'inquiète, réfléchis-bien et on ajoutera ton avion ce soir à 20h55.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon j'ai une réunion de 19h à 20h.... Je vais peut-être devoir annuler pour moi ce soir (Ca fait 2 semaines de suite, fait ch***).

----------


## KuroNyra

> T'inquiète, réfléchis-bien et on ajoutera ton avion ce soir à 20h55.


Allez, je vais partir chinois ce soir. J11 s’il vous plait Monsieur!

----------


## Flappie

> Allez, je vais partir chinois ce soir. J11 s’il vous plait Monsieur!


Côté rouge ou bleu ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Pas là ce soir, trop de réunions trop tard.
Si même pendant un confinement je n'y arrive plus...  ::'(:

----------


## KuroNyra

> Côté rouge ou bleu ?


Bleu. Je ferais du rouge a une autre occasion.

----------


## Olive44

> Merci Nico pour cette nouvelle mission.
> 
> Compte-moi dedans en Viggen.
> 
> Empnicolas (?)
> Flappie (AJS37)
> Setzer (AJS37)
> Benou (AJS37)
> Qiou (AJS37)
> ...


Hello, en F-16 pour moi si possible

----------


## papagueff

salut les gars, désolé et toute mes excuses pour ma réaction tardive, je ne pensais pas être mardi ( c'est ça les vieux). Je serais donc présent ce soir avec je ne sais pas A10, F18 en sead et ou cas. A tout à l'heure   ::O:

----------


## Bacab

> Versions promises:
> - CE: monoplace, version Espagnole du C, intercepteur
> - BE: biplace d'entraînement (là-dessus Aeges/Aviodev va piocher dans son expérience du C101)
> - EE: évolution du C pour l'attaque au sol avec perche de ravitaillement
> - M: modernisé (disponible plus tard), probablement proche des capacités du SEM?
> 
> A priori certains F1 savent tirer l'Exocet, ce serait cool de le voir débarquer dans DCS. Sinon air-air basique, et du air-sol non guidé je suppose à partir du EE.
> 
> La carrière opérationnelle est limitée, en tant qu'intercepteur je pense qu'il a surtout fait de la police du ciel. J'ai brièvement regardé et ça se limite sinon à des opex FR en Afrique et Moyen-Orient, et à l'Irak (Iran-Irak et Golfe).
> ...


La version espagnol CE était assez proche de la version française de base. Il n'y a donc aucun équipement de navigation (ni INS, ni radar Doppler, juste les équipements de radio-nav habituels VOR, ILS, TACAN si je ne me trompe pas). Les versions du Mirage F1 qui ont le plus connu le feu sont celles vendues à l'Irak et qui ont servi contre l'Iran comme intercepteur, escorte, avion d'attaque... Au niveau de l’avionique ça a pas mal bougé au sein de ces versions : les premières n'étaient pas mieux dotées que les appareils français et puis des équipements et des capacités ont été ajoutées (Exocet, GE, TGP...).

----------


## Flappie

> Il n'y a donc aucun équipement de navigation (ni INS, ni radar Doppler, juste les équipements de radio-nav habituels VOR, ILS, TACAN si je ne me trompe pas)


 ::wub::  On va pouvoir réviser la nav à la papa.

----------


## KuroNyra

Merci pour la mission, c'était fun de pouvoir revoler en J11. Pas beaucoup d'activité en CAP mais c'était à prévoir au vue du briefing.
Je dois partir (trop) tôt à mon goût vue que conduire un Car pendant 4h30 avoir autant d'heures de sommeil c'est pas une bonne idée!  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

Yeah on s'est bien éclaté avec Flappie, l'attero sur route fonctionne nickel, dommage que ça tombe le jour de la grêve des ground crew  ::ninja::  Mission encore très cool Nicolas, merci!

ps : par contre les waypoint indiqués de base sur notre cartouche étaient complètement à la rue...

----------


## Flappie

Superbe mission en effet ! Merci à Nico de nous avoir marqué les WP, ça nous a permis de traiter les objectifs sans souci, malgré notre cartouche avec ses waypoints tout pétés.

Retour sur le mobile ground crew : je me suis rappelé que je devais les contacter via la page spéciale du kneeboard. J'ai demandé un réarm+refuel, il y a eu une progression jusqu'à 100% et on m'a dit que c'était bon, mais j'ai constaté que tous mes emports restants avaient disparu, et qu'ils ne m'avaient pas fait le plein... Pas compris. Je vais me renseigner. Ah, et il semblait impossible de réparer l'appareil (pas de commande prévue pour ça visiblement).

Je vous monterai un petit film de notre virée en Viggen.

----------


## Qiou87

Chouette soirée j'ai trouvé, un grand merci à Nico pour la création de la mission! Je suis parti avant la fin, on a réussi à libérer Palmyre? J'ai vu tomber le WP6 avant de me déconnecter, il devait plus rester trop de trucs (surtout avec les carpet-bombing d'Olive, 6x CBU-97 en CCRP, le cochon!  ::lol:: ). J'ai finalement fait toute la soirée en Viper, c'est ma paire de pantoufles quand j'ai pas envie de me battre contre un TGP ou d'apprendre un nouvel appareil. L'emport CBU-97 x2 + 65D x 6 marchait bien et y'avait de quoi faire des dégâts.

Faut qu'on se rebriefe un peu sur SRS par contre, ça sentait le manque d'habitude - on a un peu trop volé sur TS je pense. Résultat des atterrissages dans les deux sens non signalés, des bandits sur zone que personne ne traitait (la paire de Mig-23 que Papagueff avait aux fesses, heureusement que quelqu'un m'a prévenu car au HSD je croyais que le plot vert de Papagueff était une CAP alliée). Faudrait peut-être juste rappeler 2-3 règles simples sur les coms interpatrouilles et générale, ce qu'on annonce, comment on l'annonce, histoire qu'on ait tous un bon niveau d'informations et qu'on passe une bonne soirée. Rien de grave mais je trouve, personnellement, que ça améliorerait un peu notre coordination.

----------


## KuroNyra

J'ai vite fait put regarder le cockpit du Viggen ce matin. J'ai sur certains aspect l'impression de retrouver mon vieux Cessna.  ::ninja:: 

Je sens qu'il va me plaire celui-là.

----------


## sentepu

Super mission, merci à tous pour la soirée  ::): 

@papagueff hésite pas à me contacter qu'on se prenne quelques minutes pour régler SRS que tu puisse communiquer avec nous  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

Mon système de trackIR va arriver chez moi demain. D’ici mardi prochain je devrais pouvoir être plus efficace pour regarder à droite et à gauche!  ::ninja::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Jsuis vert de pas avoir été là  ::cry:: 

Bon, papa Noyelle a prévu un kit Monster Tech dans sa hotte  ::lol::   ::wub:: 

Ca c'est top !

----------


## Flappie

> Mon système de trackIR va arriver chez moi demain. D’ici mardi prochain je devrais pouvoir être plus efficace pour regarder à droite et à gauche!


Une révolution dans ta vie de pilote virtuel, tu vas voir.  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Next step : le casque vr!

----------


## Flappie

Bouuh ! Moi, j'aime bien les pancakes.  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

> Mon système de trackIR va arriver chez moi demain. D’ici mardi prochain je devrais pouvoir être plus efficace pour regarder à droite et à gauche!





> Une révolution dans ta vie de pilote virtuel, tu vas voir.


Une révolution mais tu vas tatonner pendant quelques jours pour trouver le bon réglage et t'habituer aussi.
Après sur l'habitude, les premières fois en Track IR je me suis senti bof après des grosses sessions, et au final c'est surtout la phase de démarrage qui me fait le plus de mal. Je ne pense pas être un bon client pour la VR parce que je pense que je suis assez sensible au niveau oreille interne. 

Sur le TrackIR j'ai complétement supprimé en supprimant la rotation "horaire" lié à la bascule / roulade de la tête de droite à gauche. Mouvement qui sert finalement assez peu en vol.

----------


## Setzer

Perso track ir je reglais en "smooth" pour éviter les mouvements plus rapides. Pour le reste le passage du track ir au casque vr est vraiment comparable au passage du controle manuel au track ir en terme de "game changing" j'ai ressenti la même claque voire même plus encore que lors de mon passage au track ir et le retour en arrière me semble difficilement envisageable.

----------


## partizan

Merci pour la mission Nico, très smooth et sympa.
De mon côté rien n'a marché comme prévu, et j'ai compris avec Ranger en toute fin de soirée : mon F16 était juste buggé... 
C'est la deuxième fois que cela m'arrive... (semaine passée idem : rien sur le HSD hormis les Steerpoints), et une capacité à tirer des mavericks ou des GBU proche de l'état de finition de l'avionique du mirage F1 M...
Imaginez Nico qui gueule sur le canal global contre le TGP pour avoir une idée de ce que mon cockpit a enduré.  :Emo: 
Et ma frustration de passer une blinde à tenter de cibler un véhicule qui se transforme en tas de feraille fumante au passage de Qiou ou Olilvier  :^_^: 
Bref, je crois que je vais me remettre au Viggen le temps que le Viper soit terminé  ::ninja:: 


Pour ce qui est de Palmyre, je crois qu'on a tout bousillé oui, avec retour à la nuit tombée.

----------


## Flappie

> Bref, je crois que je vais me remettre au Viggen le temps que le Viper soit terminé


 :Rock:  Va falloir qu'on se fasse une nouvelle cassette !

----------


## Setzer

On a fait de la frappe chirurgicale au Maverick mais j'avoue que s'il n'avait pas été si tard j'aurais sans doute fait une passe ou deux en mode bourrin M71 high drag CCIP sur palmyre vu comme toutes ces belles cibles étaient regroupées, j'ai eu comme une pointe de regret en voyant toutes ces petites cibles après avoir fini de nettoyer le wp6.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Next step : le casque vr!


J’ai un occulus, mais il refuse de fonctionner avec dcs pour des raisons étranges. Je tente de retrouver mon assurance pour l’engin car je pense qu’il a perdu en efficacité après quelques mois sans être utilisé.

A côté de cela le vr c’est bien pour les petites sessions. Mais pas pour 4h de vol...

----------


## Ranger 28

Soirée bien sympa, comme d'habitude. Très calme au niveau CAP, surtout quand les cibles n'apparaissent pas au radar... (nouveaux migs 23 furtifs ???)

Zan, n'hésites pas à changer d'appareil quand tu vois dès le démarrage qu'il y a un soucis.
Pour ma part, c'est la seconde fois qu'il m'est impossible de joindre l'AWACS/EWR. J'ai beau spammer la touche F7, rien ne se passe. Du coup je n'ai pas pu traiter tous les avions ennemis.
Encore désolé Setzer pour le fox 3, mais comme le dit Qiou, il faut que l'on fasse plus attention aux coms. J'ai lancé 2 fois "raygun" sur la globale, et sans réponse, en bon chasseur, ben j'ai tiré. Et deux fois en prime !

----------


## Qiou87

> A côté de cela le vr c’est bien pour les petites sessions. Mais pas pour 4h de vol...


Question d'habitude seulement. Toutes nos sessions du mardi, 2h - 2h30 pour ma part, se font casque sur la tête et sans la moindre gêne. Faut juste commencer doucement et augmenter progressivement la durée de jeu.

----------


## Flappie

@Setzer: J'ai redécollé quand tu es parti, mais alors que la nuit tombait, je ne distinguais plus le sol, donc j'ai fait demi tour. Tu me diras : j'aurais pu tenter de trouver une grosse tache noire sur le radar mais je ne voulais pas bombarder une école ou un hopital.
Note importante : dans l'actuelle beta, ils ont ajouté la vision nocturne au Viggen. Officiellement, le vrai appareil ne l'a jamais employée, mais ça nous permettra de faire de bien belles missions de nuit.

----------


## Setzer

@Ranger : aucun soucis, par contre, encore une fois, je viens du warbirds, donc pour moi raygun, à par une arme dans unreal, ça ne veut pas dire grand chose d’où effectivement l’intérêt de faire un rappel global, ce d'autant qu'on a pas eu beaucoup de visibilité pour savoir qui était ou.

Pour le coup, je n'ai aucun souvenir d'avoir entendu quoi que ce soit sur la global avant de prendre le tir, mais bon une fois encore, ce n'est pas dramatique  :;): 

Je ne savais même pas qu'on avait du monde avec nous sur le WP4 à ce moment, perso j'ai vu les mig 23 qui étaient TBA et que j'ai commencé à engager et j'ai cru que c'était l'un d'eux qui m'avait descendu car je n'avais aucune idée de présence ami dans le secteur, Flappie mis à part (et nous notre radar c'est juste du bip et des traits blanc)...

Après j'ai aussi eu des soucis de switch canal involontaires qui n'ont pas aidé ma SA.

@Kuro : pareil que Qiou, perso je peut enchainer les heures de vol en vr sans aucun soucis même avec de la voltige, question d'habitude (et commencer par resident evil 7 pour la vr ça vous vaccine  l'oreille interne pour à peu près tout)

----------


## Flappie

> (et nous notre radar RWR c'est juste du bip et des traits blanc)


Fixed.  :B): 

Pour vous donner une idée de la complexité à distinguer les échos radar sur notre RWR, allez donc voir cette page, qui permet de dissocier (ou pas  ::lol:: ) les différents émetteurs radar.
Tout ce dont je me rappelle, c'est que les sons aigus sont souvent des avions, et que le son le plus grave et le plus stressant est une Shilka.

Et quand on a plusieurs échos radar au même moment, c'est folklo !

----------


## Flappie

Nico, le mobile ground crew du Viggen est apparemment buggé depuis un moment : https://forums.eagle.ru/forum/englis...06#post5979006
 ::cry:: 

On ne peut que refueler, mais c'est déjà ça. Ça explique ce que j'ai constaté hier soir.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Question d'habitude seulement. Toutes nos sessions du mardi, 2h - 2h30 pour ma part, se font casque sur la tête et sans la moindre gêne. Faut juste commencer doucement et augmenter progressivement la durée de jeu.





> @Kuro : pareil que Qiou, perso je peut enchainer les heures de vol en vr sans aucun soucis même avec de la voltige, question d'habitude (et commencer par resident evil 7 pour la vr ça vous vaccine  l'oreille interne pour à peu près tout)


Je veux bien vous croire, le truc étant que notamment durant le premier confinement, Half-Life Alyx était sortie et je passais des journées entières dessus. Mais mes sessions ne pouvaient physiquement PAS dépasser 1H30 sans que je ne commence à sentir une espèce de nausée me prendre. ::sad:: 

Du coup mes nuits du mardi soir -où le casque fonctionnait- étaient passé à lutter contre cette nausée



edit: J'ai réussi à démarrer le Vigen SANS tutoriel. C'est bon signe, les contrôles m'ont l'air ultra intuitif c'est hallucinant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Souvenirs de la chouette mission d'hier. 




Setzer et moi-même avons effectué un joli tir croisé à 01:15.  ::):

----------


## Setzer

"Maman je suis sur youtube!"  ::): 

Merci Flappie! Du coup je me suis abonné à ta chaine ^^

----------


## Qiou87

Soirée de première ce soir pour moi ; premier ravito air-air que je réussis (fais le plein), et ensuite premier tir d'armement depuis le Viggen. La vache j'étais pas prêt à ce que les roquettes partent toutes d'un coup, c'est vraiment fait pour moi cet avion de bourrin.  ::lol::

----------


## davidmontpellier

Super vidéo Flappie.

La mission était très bien Nico. un peu léger sur la CAP mais au niveau SEAD Sen et moi on s'est bien amusé.
Les SAM étaient très futés.

Sen et moi on a vu de tout pendant cette soirée.

Un amateur de bac à sable  :;): 


Un pilote qui jette ce débarrasse du superflu  ::blink:: 


Un beau décollage en patrouille  ::wub:: 


Un papaguef en détresse  ::w00t::

----------


## Setzer

> Soirée de première ce soir pour moi ; premier ravito air-air que je réussis (fais le plein), et ensuite premier tir d'armement depuis le Viggen. La vache j'étais pas prêt à ce que les roquettes partent toutes d'un coup, c'est vraiment fait pour moi cet avion de bourrin.


On se tue à te le dire!!

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: *Solde d'Automne 2020 avec du -25 à -75%*




*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...ore-and-steam/

Du 25 Novembre au 1 décembre 2020



Sur le site officielle: https://il2sturmovik.com/store/battle-of-stalingrad/
Sur Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...of_Stalingrad/

BOS – 85% Off
BOM – 75% Off
BOK – 75% Off
BOBP – 66% Off
FC1 – 66% Off



TC - 13% Off (Launch Discount on Steam Ends on 11/27)

Hurricane Mk.II - 25% Off (Launch Discount on Steam Ends on 11/27)



Yak-9 – 30% Off
Yak-9T – 30% Off
Fw-190 D-9 – 66% Off
P-38 J-15 – 66% Off
U-2VS -75% Off
Ju-52/3M – 75% Off
Bf-109 G-6 – 75% Off
Yak-1B – 75% Off
Spitfire Mk. VB – 75 % Off
LA-5FN – 75% Off
HS-129 B-2 – 75% Off
P-40E-1 – 85% Off
Macchi MC.202 – 85% Off
Fw-190 A-3 – 85% Off
LA-5 Series 8 – 85% Off



Blazing Steppe – 75% Off
Fortress on the Volga – 75% Off
Ten Days of Autumn – 75% Off (Webstore Only)
Havoc Over the Kuban – 75% Off (Webstore Only)
Achtung Spitfire! – 75% Off (Webstore Only)
Hell Hawks Over the Bulge – 30% Off (Webstore Only)
Ice Ring – 30% Off (Webstore Only)



Sur le site officiel: https://il2sturmovik.com/store/cliffs-of-dover/
Sur Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Wings__Tobruk/

Desert Wings Tobruk – 25% Off
Cliffs of Dover Blitz – 75% Off




Sur le site officiel: https://riseofflight.com/store/
Sur Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...Flight_United/

All ROF Content – 75% Off

----------


## KuroNyra

Pas mal les soldes!  ::): 



Pour les pro du Viggen, l'appareil est surtout pour l'anti-sol si j'ai bien compris. Mais il est également possible de l'utiliser en Combattant A2A/Intercepteur?

----------


## Setzer

Oui, de façon un peu limité mais tu as 2 variantes "maison" de sidewinder et les pods canon pour l'interception mais bon les pods font pas mal de trainée et si tu peux te débarrasser assez facilement de mig21, tu sens assez vite que ce n'est pas le rôle dans lequel il est le plus à l'aise...

----------


## KuroNyra

::ninja::  Étrangement cela me donne juste encore plus envie de l'essayer comme cela.  ::ninja:: 

C'est grave docteur?

----------


## Setzer

Tu as des missions dédiées à l'interception  dans le jeu si tu veux te faire une idée  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Pour les pro du Viggen, l'appareil est surtout pour l'anti-sol si j'ai bien compris. Mais il est également possible de l'utiliser en Combattant A2A/Intercepteur?


La variante AJS présente dans le jeu est spécialisée dans l'attaque sol, oui. Mais il existe une version JA spécialisée dans l'interception et équipée en radar air-air. En fin de carrière, le JA a même porté l'AIM-120.
A noter qu'un énorme bug fait du Rb 75 un chasseur "terminator" à courte portée: tu peux locker et shooter un appareil au Maverick, et celui-ci.... ne lâche sa proie qu'après une ou deux minutes de voltige. Je n'ai jamais essayé mais les Tacview postés sont indiscutables : y'a un gros bug.

----------


## Setzer

Moi j'ai essayé contre toi Flappie et c'était effectivement redoutablement efficace. A condition d'arriver à locker xD

----------


## Qiou87

Elle est cool ta vidéo Flappie ; j'ai l'impression que c'est moi le dernier F-16, AMRAAM en bout d'ailes et c'est tout, et je me suis posé au coucher du soleil. La première partie j'ai volé avec la skin du F-2A 60th anniv. de Sergey mais quand j'ai respawn (après la rencontre des Mig-23 qui tournaient sur Papagueff) j'ai oublié de la remettre.

La semaine prochaine normalement je me joins à vous deux, le jet est pas bien compliqué en fait. A voler il est facile, agréable, mes difficultés actuelles viennent de l'absence d'habitude sur les systèmes mais c'est le genre de truc qui vient avec la pratique.

Info pour ceux qui s'intéressent au Mirage F-1:
- sortie du CE (basique, intercepteur) en premier, "dans six mois" en early access
- ajout du EE (multirôle, ravitaillement en vol inclus) en second, "quelques mois après le CE"
- ajout du BE (biplace) en troisième, "quelques mois après le EE"
- ajout du M (évolution avec écran LCD, etc.) "un bon moment après les autres"

Infos tirées de ce qu'a communiqué leur community manager sur le forum ED.

----------


## Setzer

Oui le Viggen est simple à voler et le fait que tu ne puisse pas multiplier les emports différents fait que pour chaque vol tu n'as qu'une procédure à assimiler ce qui permet de bien compartimenter l'apprentissage.

J'ai eu un débat sur FB avec un mec pour qui il s'agissait de l'un des modules les plus complexe et les plus contre intuitif, vraiment je n'ai pas compris car avec seulement une dizaine d'heure  je m'amuse déjà beaucoup dessus et je sais gérer à peu près tous les emports sauf le RB15f que je n'ai pas encore trop testé, même si je suis bien conscient de ne pas encore utiliser toutes les possibilités de l'avion.

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui le Viggen est simple à voler et le fait que tu ne puisse pas multiplier les emports différents fait que pour chaque vol tu n'as qu'une procédure à assimiler ce qui permet de bien compartimenter l'apprentissage.


Bah c'est ça en fait, l'impression que j'ai c'est que tu voles bas, tu largues tout d'un coup ou presque, et tu RTB + rearm + repart. C'est totalement différent de ce que je fais d'habitude (mardi dernier j'ai décollé/atterri que 3x en tout sur 2h30, avec les emports de fou et les armements guidés tu passes beaucoup de temps sur zone au final), mais justement, le changement c'est bien.

La complexité vient peut-être du langage du cockpit, et des unités. C'est pire si tu as des centaines d'heures de vol sur jets US/EU à unités impériales je pense. Comme le disait Até dans une de ses vidéos (qui parlait de l'expérience requise pour se lancer dans une carrière d'officier de l'air): c'est plus simple de partir d'une feuille blanche, de quelqu'un qui n'a aucune habitude, que d'essayer de lui faire d'abord désapprendre ce qu'il a acquis.

----------


## Setzer

Ah ben complétement car là, certains réflexes et automatismes de jet US ne te serviront à rien, voire te pénaliseront.

La philosophie du Viggen c'est on fonce sur zone, on lâche tout, on repart et bis repetita, vu que c'est un mud runner très rapide et TBA l'arrivée sur zone prends rarement plus de 5/10 mins depuis la base de départ donc on a le temps de faire pas mal de rotations.

Ça peut paraitre sans doute un peu limité pour les pilotes de multi/omniroles, mais l'avantage c'est que les missions Viggen sont toujours hyper dynamiques, et y'a plutôt intérêt puisque techniquement en matière de défense on est littéralement en slip car les pods flare et chaff bouffent des emports.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Super vidéo Flappie.
> 
> Un pilote qui jette ce débarrasse du superflu 
> https://i.ibb.co/sj8MZpm/Screen-201124-222942.png


C'était moi ça  ::siffle:: 
C'est les supports des AIM-120C du F18
Ca me gênait pour faire un piqué à mach 2 depuis 45000 pieds  ::trollface::

----------


## Ranger 28

Du monde qui vole ce soir ?

----------


## Qiou87

Dispo à 21h, on se fait du 4YA Syrie?

----------


## sentepu

dispo  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

4YA? Kesako?

----------


## Flappie

Des serveurs PvE français.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Des serveurs PvE français.


Wouhou, comptez moi présent! ..... En F15  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> 4YA? Kesako?


Plein de cibles sur différentes bases, de la cap adverse, et petit à petit tu libères les aéroports quand tu as détruit les cibles dessus et tu peux respawn dessus ensuite. De quoi passer une bonne soirée et s’entraîner.

----------


## davidmontpellier

j'arrive :-)

----------


## KuroNyra

DelianClip gamer reçu! Plus qu'à installer le tout.... Et trouver comment l'installer sur mon casque parce que bordel ce casque à des trous partout.  ::ninja::

----------


## Olis

C'est le plus compliqué  ::ninja::

----------


## Olis

La carte de la Syrie va être étendue et inclure Chypre  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

Oui, l'info est sortie depuis plusieurs mois.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> La carte de la Syrie va être étendue et inclure Chypre


On peut mettre leur screen moche et flou aussi  ::ninja:: 


Ce qu'on voit d'intéressant c'est que y'aura une autre base turque, pas mal d'aéroports sur Chypre aussi... 51 aéroports en tout sur la carte, 800 x 600km.  ::wub::

----------


## Olis

> On peut mettre leur screen moche et flou aussi 
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...-cyprus-04.jpg
> 
> Ce qu'on voit d'intéressant c'est que y'aura une autre base turque, pas mal d'aéroports sur Chypre aussi... 51 aéroports en tout sur la carte, 800 x 600km.


Je suis sur mon gsm, les copié-coller c'est chiant à faire  ::rolleyes::  (et oui flappie l'info est sortie il y a plusieurs mois, là c'est un post d'aujourd'hui)

----------


## Sigps220

On va pouvoir tirer des missiles anti-navires entre Chypre et la Turquie ! Futur terrain de jeu favori des Viggen.

----------


## Setzer

:Bave:

----------


## Qiou87

Et on se rend compte de la dimension de la carte quand on sait qu'il manque encore un bout en bas sur le screen, où hier soir on a passé 2h à faire de la CAS et CAP entre Ramat David, King Hussein Air College, Khalkhalah, etc. On a juste dépassé Damas (tout au sud là) en fin de soirée. Donc dans une optique de conflit "conquête", y'a de quoi faire plusieurs sous-zones régionales sur cette carte, effectivement Turquie-Chypre, Israël-Syrie, Israël-Liban, Liban-Syrie... C'est vaste et chouette comme terrain. J'espère un peu d'optimisation quand même, et aussi un meilleur rendu à haute altitude.

----------


## Flappie

> J'espère un peu d'optimisation quand même, *et aussi un meilleur rendu à haute altitude*.


Et c'est là que je me rappelle que je n'ai volé qu'en hélico et en Viggen sur cette map. Donc jamais très haut !  ::): 
J'ai lu que les arbres disparaissaient plus tôt sur cette carte que sur Caucase, et que ça rendait tout moche en haute alti, oui.

----------


## Setzer

Perso déjà l'opti je serais content car c'est relou de devoir baisser le supersampling de 2 crans juste pour cette map.

Mais bon sinon c'est vrai qu'elle est chouette, mardi on a vraiment pris plaisir à survoler le désert, entre chien et loup c'était classe malgré la résolution limitée du rift s.

----------


## war-p

> Oui, l'info est sortie depuis plusieurs mois.


C'était une éventualité il me semble, mais là c'est bien de voir que c'est officiel et que ça avance bien! Et la nouvelle base d'Ircilik n'est pas Turque mais de l'USAF. Et oui on pourra rejouer la prospection du pétrole par les turcs autour de Chypre avec des Mirage grecs en surveillance  :Bave: 

C'est bien parce que le théâtre (et c'est aussi pour ça que je l'attendais) va permettre de faire des scenarii dans plusieurs sens avec plusieurs belligérant, c'est trop bien!

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai lu que les arbres disparaissaient plus tôt sur cette carte que sur Caucase, et que ça rendait tout moche en haute alti, oui.


En fait sur d’autres cartes tu as une sorte de texture 3D dans les zones boisées quand tu es en dehors de la distance de rendu des arbres, ça se voit bien au Caucase et ça rend pas mal à haute altitude. Y’a pas ça en Syrie et donc au dessus de 10,000 c’est bof. En plus de ça la distance d’affichage des bâtiments et détails est trop faible et semble fixe.

----------


## Loloborgo

Bonsoir les amis!
Désolé de vous avoir fait faux bond ces deux derniers mardis mais j'a eu du boulot!
Je pense être là mardi prochain, je croise les doigts!


J'ai trouvé ce petit programme là, je pense que vous connaissez déjà mais dans le doute je partage :

*DCS CMS Editor*

C'est un petit soft qui permet de configurer avant le vol ses programmes de chaff/flare pour les appareils suivants :
F-16, F-18, A-10C, AV-8B et M2K.

J'ai testé et ça marche pas mal du tout, j'ai surtout trouvé ça utile sur le 18!

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: Tank Crew Clash at Prokhorovka*  JDDN°266 Ou comment l'opus Tank Crew va encore profiter aux avions d'IL-2

*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1029309

En gros:  

- Visualisation en 3 dimensions de l'inégalité du terrain qui impactera l'aéronef en cas d'atterrissage d'urgence dans un champ.
- Améliorations des effets graphiques des tires de canon et de mitrailleuses en fonction du frein de bouche et de la puissance du pistolet. 





La nouvelle bande annonce de Tank Crew créée par = HH = Pauk pour la sortie officielle du jeu.




L'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-fr.com/

----------


## Tophe33

@Loloborgo merci pour le partage, je connaissais pas (Ranger dirait qu'il y a tellement de truc que je connais pas LOL)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai pris Tank Crew, paske j'adore les chars, et c'est pas mal du tout !

----------


## KuroNyra

c'est un truc à essayer un de ces quatre ça.

----------


## Setzer

Aux amateurs de rollmops, j'ai fais quelques tests sur le rb15f cet aprem et à mon avis, une fois maîtrisé ils peuvent être diablement efficaces et beaucoup plus safe que les rb04 car pouvant être tirés de beaucoup plus loin, 70km au lieu de 24 km de portée max.

----------


## Ranger 28

Merci Lolo. Je ne connaissais pas non plus. Je passais par les fichiers LUA pour modifier les programmes (et c'est super chiant...)

Sur ce, je retourne faire un tour en gazelle...

----------


## Flappie

@Nico : J'ai édité la mission du mardi pour vérifier ce qui s'était passé avec les waypoints du Viggen. C'était bien ce que je pensais : un copié-collé qui a mal tournée.  :;):  Je fais une v2 avec les bons waypoints.

----------


## KuroNyra

Je suis chaud ce soir pour tester mon TrackIR, j'ai déjà tout installé, faut juste que je voie sur une session si cela convient ou non. -et hésitez pas à envoyer vos propres graphs, pour l'instant c'est du mouvement rapide qui nécéssite peu de mouvement de tête de ma part.-


merci encore pour les recommendations en tout cas, un peu de rouleau de scotch pour que le tout tienne, et on verra par la suite!  ::ninja::

----------


## Olis

> Je suis chaud ce soir pour tester mon TrackIR, j'ai déjà tout installé, faut juste que je voie sur une session si cela convient ou non. -et hésitez pas à envoyer vos propres graphs, pour l'instant c'est du mouvement rapide qui nécéssite peu de mouvement de tête de ma part.-
> 
> 
> merci encore pour les recommendations en tout cas, un peu de rouleau de scotch pour que le tout tienne, et on verra par la suite!


Moi j'ai utilisé du velcro adhésif  ::ninja::

----------


## Empnicolas

> On peut mettre leur screen moche et flou aussi 
> https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...-cyprus-04.jpg
> 
> Ce qu'on voit d'intéressant c'est que y'aura une autre base turque, pas mal d'aéroports sur Chypre aussi... 51 aéroports en tout sur la carte, 800 x 600km.


Il y a aussi un grosse extension à l'est, actuellement les bases les plus à l'est sont Palmyre et Tabqa





> @Nico : J'ai édité la mission du mardi pour vérifier ce qui s'était passé avec les waypoints du Viggen. C'était bien ce que je pensais : un copié-collé qui a mal tournée.  Je fais une v2 avec les bons waypoints.
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/CVbtyj4/image.png


Ho, purée, les waypoints sont tellement loin que je les ai même pas vu pourtant j'ai regardé deux fois la position des waypoints de chaque groupes d'avion (du coup j'ai éditer celle de mon coté et j'ai aussi remarqué que les TACAN ne fonctionnait pas sur les aéroports contrairement a briefing car je ne les ai mis.....)


Sinon première partie de la mission de mardi



Par contre je n'aurais pas le temps de faire une nouvelle mission pour ce mardi.


Edit:



> Je suis chaud ce soir pour tester mon TrackIR, j'ai déjà tout installé, faut juste que je voie sur une session si cela convient ou non. -et hésitez pas à envoyer vos propres graphs, pour l'instant c'est du mouvement rapide qui nécéssite peu de mouvement de tête de ma part.-
> 
> 
> merci encore pour les recommendations en tout cas, un peu de rouleau de scotch pour que le tout tienne, et on verra par la suite!


Je te met l'image des courbes de mon profil trackIR, ca sa peut t'aider: https://ibb.co/bvB7SQw

----------


## Setzer

Perso ça ne me dérangerait pas de la refaire mardi ta mission avec les bons wp  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Perso ça ne me dérangerait pas de la refaire mardi ta mission avec les bons wp


Peut-être pas deux fois de suite. Tous les autres ont pu traiter leurs objectifs, il me semble. Attendons quelques semaines avant d'y retourner.

----------


## davidmontpellier

On se rejoint sur 4YA ce soir?

----------


## KuroNyra

> On se rejoint sur 4YA ce soir?


Je vote pour!

----------


## Ranger 28

Je vous attends...

----------


## Tophe33

bonne idée ça, je vais passer sur 4YA

----------


## Sigps220

> Aux amateurs de rollmops, j'ai fais quelques tests sur le rb15f cet aprem et à mon avis, une fois maîtrisé ils peuvent être diablement efficaces et beaucoup plus safe que les rb04 car pouvant être tirés de beaucoup plus loin, 70km au lieu de 24 km de portée max.


Ah le RB15, l'un des missiles les plus complexes de DCS. Effectivement ça change beaucoup par rapport au RB04 car tu peux rester beaucoup plus loin et lui programmer des trajectoires. Je ne résiste à l'envie de partager le magnifique clip de présentation de Saab dans le plus pur style COGIP :

----------


## Setzer

En fait il n'est pas SI compliqué, le tout c'est de ne caler que le point Bx8 qui va générer automatiquement les points Bx7 et 9. 

Le tout c'est de se caler suffisamment loin avec portée radar à 120km pour avoir le temps d'ajuster Bx8 et éventuellement de replacer bx7 pour lâcher les missiles tranquillement.

Comme vu sur le forum officiel, en gros la procédure à suivre c'est :

- radar en mode A1
- mode Attack
- mode ANF
- presser BX et "numpad 8"
- Le cercle avec une croix apparaît
- appuyer sur T1 et bouger le cercle avec la croix sur les contacts radars (en principe pas loin du wp "M")
- confirmer avec TV
- Sur l'écran radar le cercle reste sur la cible et une croix apparaît toute seule entre l'avion et le point Bx8 légèrement sur la droite -> il s'agit de la position du point Bx7 s
- Vous pouvez faire feu si vous êtes suffisamment près et dans les limites d'altitude du missile (la lumière rouge à gauche du radar doit être éteinte, n'oubliez pas de retirer la sécurité) sinon ajustez Bx7 en fonction de votre trajectoire en appuyant sur BX puis "numpad 7", T1, bougez la croix de BX7 et confirmez avec TV
- re appuyer sur Bx8 afin de vérifier que vous êtes à bonne portée avec  la timeline en mode ANF
- En principe le tir devrait alors partir, si la lumière rouge reste allumée, checkez éventuellement le Bx9 avec la même méthode : il s'agit du point d'autodestruction du missile s'il manque sa cible mais s'il est trop près du point cible Bx8 le tir ne partira pas.

Voila ça parait un peu fastidieux comme ça mais en fait vu la portée du radar on a largement le temps de faire tout ça avant d'être à portée missile sans jamais être mis en danger par les défenses des cibles.

Vous n'êtes même pas obligé de tirer dans l'axe le Rb15f peut faire sa propre correction jusqu'à 135°.

Voila!

sources :

https://forums.eagle.ru/forum/englis...ge-in-2-5-beta

http://viggen.simulate.no/weapons/

testé et approuvé cet aprem  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Merci, c'est maintenant dans le wiki !  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Merci Flappie ! Tu as vu l'un des sites que j'ai linké reprend en simplifié toutes les procédures de tir de tous les emports, perso je me suis fait un ptit pense-bête avec faudrait que je vois pour l'intégrer directement au kneeboard.

----------


## Flappie

T'embête pas, ça existe déjà : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3126659/
Hop, c'est téléchargé.

----------


## Setzer

Oui je l'ai déjà en plus mais j'ai jamais pris le trmps de regarder toutes les pages ^^"

----------


## Qiou87

Si vous voulez apprendre un peu plus sur l’IRST, comme ce qui équipe le Rafale et l’EF2000 et qu’on finira donc par avoir dans DCS - ne pas confondre avec l’IRIS-T, équivalent européen du AIM-9X.


C’est intéressant parce que cela permettra à l’Eurofighter dans DCS, lorsqu’il aura cet équipement (Pirate, à priori pas dès la sortie) de repérer de façon passive un avion et surtout de l’acquérir pour lancer un missile à longue ou moyenne portée sans être contre-détecté. Et pour l’équipe d’ED sûrement un nouveau challenge pour la modélisation de l’IR, même si on en a un aperçu via les FLIR.

----------


## war-p

> Si vous voulez apprendre un peu plus sur l’IRST, comme ce qui équipe le Rafale et l’EF2000 et qu’on finira donc par avoir dans DCS - ne pas confondre avec l’IRIS-T, équivalent européen du AIM-9X.
> 
> 
> C’est intéressant parce que cela permettra à l’Eurofighter dans DCS, lorsqu’il aura cet équipement (Pirate, à priori pas dès la sortie) de repérer de façon passive un avion et surtout de l’acquérir pour lancer un missile à longue ou moyenne portée sans être contre-détecté. Et pour l’équipe d’ED sûrement un nouveau challenge pour la modélisation de l’IR, même si on en a un aperçu via les FLIR.


Dans fc3, les avions russes disposent déjà de cette techno, l'oeil de Moscou, c'est d'ailleurs bien sympa pour trouver des cibles sans qu'elles s'en aperçoivent. Après j'imagine que les gens qui font l'ef2000 veulent faire un truc le plus authentique possible.

----------


## Qiou87

> Dans fc3, les avions russes disposent déjà de cette techno, l'oeil de Moscou, c'est d'ailleurs bien sympa pour trouver des cibles sans qu'elles s'en aperçoivent. Après j'imagine que les gens qui font l'ef2000 veulent faire un truc le plus authentique possible.


Ah tu fais bien de le mentionner, j'ai jamais volé sur Su-27 ou Mig-29 dans DCS mais effectivement les vrais en disposent (d'une techno un peu plus ancienne et moins performante que le trio UE Gripen/Rafale/EF). Si c'est déjà fonctionnel, rien n'empêche donc TruGrit d'intégrer ça sur son EF, quitte à ce que ce soit un peu plus poussé. Il faudrait par exemple une meilleure prise en compte de la météo pour la détection et du contraste avec l'arrière-plan, l'IR ne fonctionnant qu'en ligne de vue contrairement au radar...Faudra voir aussi comment est gérée la fusion des capteurs, point sur lequel il me semble que l'EF est un peu en retard.
En sachant que l'EF est annoncé en Tranche 1 Luftwaffe dans un premier temps, donc sans IRST. Mais ils ont bien dit qu'ils voulaient progressivement ajouter des capacités, dont le PIRATE.

----------


## Flappie

> Dans fc3, les avions russes disposent déjà de cette techno, l'oeil de Moscou, c'est d'ailleurs bien sympa pour trouver des cibles sans qu'elles s'en aperçoivent. Après j'imagine que les gens qui font l'ef2000 veulent faire un truc le plus authentique possible.


Oui, le Su-27 est équipé du R27-ET par exemple. On voit bien l'oeil du capteur au-dessus du nez du Sukhoi. Il suit même le regard du pilote.

----------


## KuroNyra

Pardonnez moi mon Père car j'ai péché.


.... Je me suis pris le _F-5E Tiger II_ (_AKA Mig-28_) et _Mig-21Bis_.  ::ninja:: 

Merci les soldes et les miles. J'en ai eu pour moins de 50 au lieu de 100 si y'avait pas eu les soldes.

----------


## Flappie

Héhé, tu vas avoir l'embarras du choix avec eux et le Viggen.
Apparemment, le F-5 est déconcertant de simplicité et le MiG-21bis est déconcertant... tout court.  ::ninja::  Si tu dois choisir où commencer par ces deux-là, saute dans le F-5.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Malheureusement le Mig21 est complètement pété actuellement, c'était un de mes avions préféré mais en l'état il n'est pas franchement jouable.

----------


## war-p

> Oui, le Su-27 est équipé du R27-ET par exemple. On voit bien l'oeil du capteur au-dessus du nez du Sukhoi. Il suit même le regard du pilote.


Oui ou même juste 10 r73, ça fait le taf  ::ninja::

----------


## Olis

> Dans fc3, les avions russes disposent déjà de cette techno, l'oeil de Moscou, c'est d'ailleurs bien sympa pour trouver des cibles sans qu'elles s'en aperçoivent. Après j'imagine que les gens qui font l'ef2000 veulent faire un truc le plus authentique possible.


Dans les 20km de portée, je l'utilise parfois pour faire du furtif  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

Bordel la séquence de démarrage du M2k c'est un putain d'enfer. Les touches sont minuscules même avec le casque vr, le cockpit est tout sombre et ya un nombre débile de reglages, ça fait 3 fois que je me la tape et impossible de tout me souvenir, et ça c'est quand l'alignement de l'ins ne decide pas de ne pas se lancer...

----------


## KuroNyra

> Bordel la séquence de démarrage du M2k c'est un putain d'enfer. Les touches sont minuscules même avec le casque vr, le cockpit est tout sombre et ya un nombre débile de reglages, ça fait 3 fois que je me la tape et impossible de tout me souvenir, et ça c'est quand l'alignement de l'ins ne decide pas de ne pas se lancer...



Ha oui, c'est en tentant d'apprendre ce zinc que j'ai rencontrer un nouvel ami.  ::ninja:: 


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## war-p

> Bordel la séquence de démarrage du M2k c'est un putain d'enfer. Les touches sont minuscules même avec le casque vr, le cockpit est tout sombre et ya un nombre débile de reglages, ça fait 3 fois que je me la tape et impossible de tout me souvenir, et ça c'est quand l'alignement de l'ins ne decide pas de ne pas se lancer...


Il est ultra simple portant  ::huh::  Sinon, il y a aussi un irst dans le mirage, il fonctionne grâce aux Magic 2  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Il est sans doute simple a l'utilisation mais le démarrage c'est de la merde, même le F18 se démarre beaucoup plus simplement, et je parle même pas du Viggen.

----------


## Olis

C'est pourtant un des plus simples à démarrer  ::O:

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est pourtant un des plus simples à démarrer


Je pense qu’il parle de l’INS qu’il faut positionner à la main en tapant les coordonnées?

----------


## KuroNyra

> Je pense qu’il parle de l’INS qu’il faut positionner à la main en tapant les coordonnées?


Y'a aussi la quantité de switch à flipper et l'ergonomie surchargé du cockpit qui n'aide absolument pas.

Dans un F-16, y'a plein de bouton mais également de l'espace pour respirer ENTRE les boutons.

Le Mirage en revanche nope!
Il est honnêtement claustrophobe comme cockpit.





Au passage j'ai enfin réussi à démarrer le F5.... Me reste plus qu'à savoir comment paramétrer les contrôles, puis savoir utiliser les armes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

> C'est pourtant un des plus simples à démarrer


Si tu le compare à quoi? Parce que le nombre de molettes à tourner dans telle position puis dans telle autre c'est super relou et oui toute la phase de configuration de l'ins est une plaie.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Si tu le compare à quoi? Parce que le nombre de molettes à tourner dans telle position puis dans telle autre c'est super relou et oui toute la phase de configuration de l'ins est une plaie.


Dans les options, tu peux faire que le Mirage soit déjà de base aligné.

----------


## sentepu

Met l'alignement automatique dans les options, c'est juste chiant et long ... je l'ai jamais re-désactivé perso.

Il est assez simple parce qu'il suffit de clique une fois partout au lieu de naviguer dans des menus, tu verra apres une dizaine de fois ca se fait en 30s chrono voir moins.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je suis d'accord le M2k est long et lourd à démarrer, il n'y a rien de très logique quand on l'apprend. Mais ensuite personnellement ça faisait je trouve partie du charme de l'appareil.

----------


## Setzer

Bah j'ai vu que Nico avait fait une vidéo tuto de 6 min je regarderai ça à l'occasion. Perso les trucs un peu aride ça ne me dérange pas,  mon main a un cockpit en suedois.... mais la j'ai vraiment trouvé ça contre intutif et c'est la 3ème fois... et j'ai rage quit quand j'ai vu qu'en plus meme en suivant scrupuleusement la procédure  le chrono pour l'alignement de l'ins restait à 100.

----------


## Olis

> Si tu le compare à quoi? Parce que le nombre de molettes à tourner dans telle position puis dans telle autre c'est super relou et oui toute la phase de configuration de l'ins est une plaie.


Comparé à d'autres ou tu as entre 50 et 70 steps, de mémoire je ne me rappele plus, faudrait que je regarde dans les chuck's guide. Après l'ins tu le mets en auto dans les options une fois que tu l'as fait quelques fois, 8 minutes c'est long

----------


## Tugais

> [...]8 minutes c'est long


Pour ma part je mets à profit ces huit minutes pour revoir le brief, étudier le plan de vol et les menaces, adapté mon programme LL en fonction desdites menaces, contrôler mes paramètres de décollage en fonction du poids de l'appareil, etc. .... Ces huit minutes passent très vite au final.

----------


## KuroNyra

je vais être présent sur le 4YA pour tenter d'utiliser le F5 correctement.  ::):

----------


## JanSolo

Je pense franchir le cap de la VR à noël.
Je partais à la base sur le set VR de steam avec le pack complet (1200€ au bas mot) mais quid des Reverb 2, Occulust Quest 2 etc?

Vous utilisez quoi comme casque? En terme de perfs dessus vous arrivez à rester au dessus des 30fps car leurs résolutions sont élevées et dépassent mes 1440p actuelles ? Je vois vos retours sur les réglages qui semblent chiants pour avoir quelque chose de net et fluide donc je préfère anticiper.
Je comptais partir sur une 3080Ti lorsqu'elles sortiront et potentiellement passer sur un gros CPU type 5900 voire 5950x si les perfs sont au rdv. Je joue principalement à de la simu (DCS/IL2/Elite) même si je n'arrive malheureusement pas à vous suivre le mardi avec le taf. 

Mais le casque, comment ca se branche (Jean-Claude Bourret inside)? Oui c'est con comme question, mais si je dois plonger derrière ma tour à chaque fois c'est chiant et c'est pas forcément bien explicité au niveau des tests. Si ces casques se connectent un USB ou USB-C, on peut raccorder les prises en façade de l'ordi?

----------


## Setzer

Alors si tu fais essentiellement de la simu avec une 3080 vise le casque avec la meilleure résolution. Actuellement la référence en la matière c'est le reverb, a voir pour le G2 car les premiers tests ont l'air de lui reprocher son tracking mais à comparer avec le G1.

Perso je suis sur le rift S avec une 2070 super c'est fluide mais la faible résolution se fait parfois sentir pour les contacts lointains ou certains instruments écrits en petit.

Les set steam sont très bien pour plein de truc mais ont une résolution inférieure au reverb donc si tu n'as pas l'utilisation des knuckles, la différence de prix ne vaut pas forcement l'investissement.
Des 3 jeux que tu cite le plus gourmand est clairement DCS mais avec ce que tu envisage comme config tu seras clairement sur du 70/90 fps sans peiner m^me avec du supersampling à 1.5 (monter au delà ne sert pas à grand chose la différence est imperceptible).

Le quest2 est très bien pour le cote sans fils mais c'est inutile pour la simu puisqu'il te faudra le quest link. Par contre pour beat saber ou Alyx c'est top.

----------


## 564.3

> Je pense franchir le cap de la VR à noël.
> Je partais à la base sur le set VR de steam avec le pack complet (1200€ au bas mot) mais quid des Reverb 2, Occulust Quest 2 etc?
> 
> Vous utilisez quoi comme casque? En terme de perfs dessus vous arrivez à rester au dessus des 30fps car leurs résolutions sont élevées et dépassent mes 1440p actuelles ? Je vois vos retours sur les réglages qui semblent chiants pour avoir quelque chose de net et fluide donc je préfère anticiper.
> Je comptais partir sur une 3080Ti lorsqu'elles sortiront et potentiellement passer sur un gros CPU type 5900 voire 5950x si les perfs sont au rdv. Je joue principalement à de la simu (DCS/IL2/Elite) même si je n'arrive malheureusement pas à vous suivre le mardi avec le taf. 
> 
> Mais le casque, comment ca se branche (Jean-Claude Bourret inside)? Oui c'est con comme question, mais si je dois plonger derrière ma tour à chaque fois c'est chiant et c'est pas forcément bien explicité au niveau des tests. Si ces casques se connectent un USB ou USB-C, on peut raccorder les prises en façade de l'ordi?


Le Valve Index est overkill pour quelqu'un qui veut surtout faire de la simu, vaut probablement mieux prendre le HP Reverb G2.
Il n'y a pas besoin d'installer de bases laser, faut juste un espace bien éclairé et pas trop uniforme (genre jouer face à un fond vert c'est pas top).
Autre truc cool, selon un retours le cable se débranche facilement coté casque, pratique pour ceux qui veulent ranger ça proprement (pas comme moi).

Le Quest 2 est pas cher mais moins bien sur quasi tous les points. Avantage pour le mode standalone/mobile (si on l'utilise) et les manettes (si on les utilise).

Edit: grillé  ::ninja:: 

Pour le tracking des manettes du G2, j'ai aussi vu des retours déçus mais c'est par rapport à Oculus. Les caméras sont moins bien placées, genre on ne peut pas autant laisser les bras le long du corps, faut plus les lever pour rechoper le suivi et viser avec un pointeur laser ou autre.
Par rapport au G1 ils ont quand même amélioré le design des manettes et la surface de tracking (sur les cotés).

Edit 2: un résumé de 2 tests de sites spécialisés en VR: https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=13161736
Pour info j'ai un Valve Index (je joue beaucoup à des jeux actifs) et une GTX 1070, et sur DCS c'est pas génial avec ce GPU (uprade en attente aussi  :Emo: ). Par contre IL2 se démerde bien (avec de la reprojection), mais pas mal d'aspects ont l'air moins complexes.

----------


## war-p

> Je suis d'accord le M2k est long et lourd à démarrer, il n'y a rien de très logique quand on l'apprend. Mais ensuite personnellement ça faisait je trouve partie du charme de l'appareil.


Si en fait il est bien plus logique que les jets américains... il suffit de partir de la droite et d'appuyer sur tous boutons en allant vers la gauche et en terminant par la radio. Et pour l'ins, je rappelle quand même que jusqu'à présent (je n'ai pas suivi dernièrement) mais celui du F18 était en développement et était light. Il devrait à la fin être plus compliqué/lent à mettre en route. (Et ça sera encore pire avant l'arrivée du GPS  ::ninja:: )

----------


## KuroNyra

Question par pure curiosité, mais vous pensez qu'on aurait de quoi organiser des missions Cold wars de temps à autres?

Genre F-5.... Mig-21 et cie?  ::ninja::

----------


## JanSolo

> Alors si tu fais essentiellement de la simu avec une 3080 vise le casque avec la meilleure résolution. Actuellement la référence en la matière c'est le reverb, a voir pour le G2 car les premiers tests ont l'air de lui reprocher son tracking mais à comparer avec le G1.
> 
> Perso je suis sur le rift S avec une 2070 super c'est fluide mais la faible résolution se fait parfois sentir pour les contacts lointains ou certains instruments écrits en petit.
> 
> Les set steam sont très bien pour plein de truc mais ont une résolution inférieure au reverb donc si tu n'as pas l'utilisation des knuckles, la différence de prix ne vaut pas forcement l'investissement.
> Des 3 jeux que tu cite le plus gourmand est clairement DCS mais avec ce que tu envisage comme config tu seras clairement sur du 70/90 fps sans peiner m^me avec du supersampling à 1.5 (monter au delà ne sert pas à grand chose la différence est imperceptible).
> 
> Le quest2 est très bien pour le cote sans fils mais c'est inutile pour la simu puisqu'il te faudra le quest link. Par contre pour beat saber ou Alyx c'est top.


Merci à vous 2 avec 546.3.
J'avais cru voir que le reverb G2 avait l'air de décevoir pour le tracking?
Je ais que ma femme serait bien tentée de l'utiliser pour du Alyx ou des jeux du genre (j'en mangerai bien un peu aussi entre 2 sessions de vol).

J'attends de voir pour le G2 si le racking s'améliore. 
Sinon ce sera le valve mais avec les stations de tracking à installer, encore des cable donc, j'en ai une qui va gueuler...

En tout cas de ce que vous postiez (Qiou et Mirabellou si je me goure pas), on commence par quelques session de 30 mn puis on incrémente au fur à mesure. Vous arrivez à voler combien de temps par la suite avec le casque vissé sur la tête?
Dernier point important, le casque VR intègre un micro? Comme il intègre les écouteurs, vous n'enfilez pas casque VR + casque micro j'imagine?
Yep, ça fait pas mal de questions de newbies  ::ninja::

----------


## KuroNyra

Le casque VR, au moins pour les occulus dispose bien d'un micro.

----------


## Qiou87

Le rift S ayant des écouteurs totalement ouverts je joue avec mon casque micro (HyperX flight) par dessus, surtout quand je suis pas seul dans la pièce (pc au salon).

Sinon pas de limite de temps pour ma part, j’ai eu fait jusqu’a 3h d’affilée sans gêne.

@war-p: le F18 a déjà subi une révision de son INS, il est plus lent mais dispose désormais bien de modes combinés avec GPS et du mode Stored Heading pour l’alignement plus rapide. Pas sûr qu’il soit prévu un mode où tu te tapes les coordonnées mais même comme ca l’UFC en face des yeux est beaucoup plus sympa en VR que le placement dans le M2k, au fond a droite.

----------


## Olis

L'oculus quest 2 a de bon retour et peut être connecté par cable au pc, par contre comme tous les oculus, il faut/faudra un compte facebook

----------


## war-p

> Le rift S ayant des écouteurs totalement ouverts je joue avec mon casque micro (HyperX flight) par dessus, surtout quand je suis pas seul dans la pièce (pc au salon).
> 
> Sinon pas de limite de temps pour ma part, j’ai eu fait jusqu’a 3h d’affilée sans gêne.
> 
> @war-p: le F18 a déjà subi une révision de son INS, il est plus lent mais dispose désormais bien de modes combinés avec GPS et du mode Stored Heading pour l’alignement plus rapide. Pas sûr qu’il soit prévu un mode où tu te tapes les coordonnées mais même comme ca l’UFC en face des yeux est beaucoup plus sympa en VR que le placement dans le M2k, au fond a droite.


Si en jeu tu mets une date de mission avant les années 90 (je crois) le gps n'est pas disponible. Et pour le storage, je sais pas si ça marche en début de mission.

----------


## Qiou87

> Si en jeu tu mets une date de mission avant les années 90 (je crois) le gps n'est pas disponible. Et pour le storage, je sais pas si ça marche en début de mission.


Oui j'ai déjà subi ça, et je ne sais même pas comment on est sensé aligner l'INS dans ce cas (pas trouvé la procédure) sachant que t'es sur un bateau qui bouge, donc position fixe inutile.

Sinon question ravitaillement en vol: comment vous gérez de ravitailler sur un avion qui tourne? J'y arrive désormais à peu près sur un avion qui vole droit, mais hier mon ravitailleur s'est mis à tourner lentement et ça m'a complètement perturbé. Au lieu de bouger dans deux axes (pitch + vitesse) je dois aussi gérer un 3e input (palonnier probablement). Vous faites comment dans ce cas? J'ai pas de palonnier au pied, du coup c'est pas facile. Vous utilisez le trim de palonnier?

----------


## Flappie

> Oui j'ai déjà subi ça, et je ne sais même pas comment on est sensé aligner l'INS dans ce cas (pas trouvé la procédure) sachant que t'es sur un bateau qui bouge, donc position fixe inutile.


Le Tomcat a un canal de com CAINS (pour "Carrier INS", j'imagine) par lequel le navire lui transmet sa position lors de l'alignement. Vous n'avez pas ça sur Hornet ?  ::w00t::

----------


## Qiou87

> Le Tomcat a un canal de com CAINS (pour "Carrier INS", j'imagine) par lequel le navire lui transmet sa position lors de l'alignement. Vous n'avez pas ça sur Hornet ?


Si, tu mets le sélecteur sur CV et ça t'aligne sur le bateau. Mais le message de war-p semblait indiquer que sans GPS, ce serait pas pareil. Pour moi sans GPS et sans Stored Heading, tu vas mettre 8min mais ça s'alignera quand même automatiquement, mais justement je n'ai jamais essayé car j'ai pas encore eu de mission avant 1994. Contrairement au M2k où faut taper sa position sur le bidule dont la position est franchement pas agréable en VR. Pour comparer:
- en 18 je n'utilise pas le zoom VR (x2) lors du démarrage. Idem sur le 16 (l'avion le plus simple à démarrer que je possède). Y'a juste quelques switchs, "STD HDG" à cliquer sur l'AMPCD qui affiche déjà la page SA au démarrage, et ça roule.
- Sur le Mirage t'as bien 1min à être zoomé vers ce p%ain d'INS pour taper ta position (en supposant que tu l'aies dans un kneeboard sinon c'est encore plus inconfortable avec le casque VR). Donc ouais, c'est pas la même expérience, et pour ma part c'est pas tant le délai d'alignement le souci que l'ergonomie en VR. Pour le vrai pilote si ça tombe sous sa main droite et qu'il connait les touches sans regarder ça doit aller vite, comme Simone de la compta sur son pavé numérique, mais à la souris + VR c'est pas idéal.

----------


## war-p

Sur le 18, si t'es sur le porte avion, tu mets en CV, sinon quand t'es au sol, t'es baisé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et le Mirage a un mode ins dégradé qui fait le taf avec 4min d'alignement il me semble. Mais je comprend pour le fait de taper les coordonnées en vr, désolé les gars pour vous problèmes de riches  ::ninja::

----------


## KuroNyra

Bon, je suis content j'ai réussi à redémarrer le F-16 à l'instant et à tout allumer je pense correctement.  ::ninja:: 


.... Je pense que je vais pouvoir tenter la sortie avec pour demain. (peut-être juste prévoir un F-15 ocazou tout de même)

----------


## Qiou87

> Et le Mirage a un mode ins dégradé qui fait le taf avec 4min d'alignement il me semble. Mais je comprend pour le fait de taper les coordonnées en vr, désolé les gars pour vous problèmes de riches


Après c'est Simon Pearson qui disait dans une interview que lorsqu'il était pilote dans la RAF il arrivait souvent à son jet "chaud", c'était son chef d'appareil qui le lui démarrait. Je sais pas si c'est standard mais clairement, faut pas se mettre en vrac pour ce type de procédure ; si on aime ça, on le fait, si ça fait suer pour X raison, on peut activer le mode simplifié et se dire que ça a été fait avant qu'on arrive à l'appareil. A la fin ça doit rester un plaisir la simu.  ::): 

Demain je viendrai en Viggen je pense, faut se lancer. Je sais juste lancer les roquettes pour l'instant mais on m'a dit que le prof était doué.  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

Oui effectivement, les avions sont "chaud" la plupart du temps, c'est comme démarrer sur le générateur au lieu des batteries sur le F18, ça n'arrive jamais. Mais bon tant qu'on aura pas de cassette, ça permet de configurer l'appareil comme on veut aussi.

----------


## Tugais

> […]on peut activer le mode simplifié et se dire que ça a été fait avant qu'on arrive à l'appareil. A la fin ça doit rester un plaisir la simu.


Il me semble que le créateur de mission doit dans ce cas laisser la liberté aux joueurs de pouvoir jouer en mode "simplifié". Il y a des options lors de la création de missions qui permettent de forcer tout un tas d'options chez les clients qui se connectent au serveur (je ne sais pas si ces alignements instantanés en font partie cependant, à vérifier).

----------


## Setzer

> Sur le 18, si t'es sur le porte avion, tu mets en CV, sinon quand t'es au sol, t'es baisé.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et le Mirage a un mode ins dégradé qui fait le taf avec 4min d'alignement il me semble. Mais je comprend pour le fait de taper les coordonnées en vr, désolé les gars pour vous problèmes de riches


Quand tu vois le prix du matos et des modules, on ne cause que problème de riches ici  ::): 

Plus sérieusement même en TiR les instru du M2K ne sont pas très lisibles.

----------


## Flappie

> Demain je viendrai en Viggen je pense, faut se lancer. Je sais juste lancer les roquettes pour l'instant mais on m'a dit que le prof était doué.


 :;):  Tu ne le regretteras pas.




> Il me semble que le créateur de mission doit dans ce cas laisser la liberté aux joueurs de pouvoir jouer en mode "simplifié". Il y a des options lors de la création de missions qui permettent de forcer tout un tas d'options chez les clients qui se connectent au serveur (je ne sais pas si ces alignements instantanés en font partie cependant, à vérifier).


Pas besoin : tu peux forcer l'alignement auto dans les options de l'appareil (du moins pour le Mirage). Je crois que les réglages de la mission n'interfèrent pas avec ce paramètre local.




> Quand tu vois le prix du matos et des modules, on ne cause que problème de riches ici


Tu réponds ça au seul canard qui ne collectionne pas les modules malgré une longue carrière sur le topic, et qui parvient encore à jouer au DCS de 2020 avec 8 Go de mémoire seulement ! Un peu de respect.  :^_^:

----------


## KuroNyra

J'ai réussi à abattre mon premier bandit dans le F-16 avec l'instant action.  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

> Tu ne le regretteras pas.
> 
> Pas besoin : tu peux forcer l'alignement auto dans les options de l'appareil (du moins pour le Mirage). Je crois que les réglages de la mission n'interfèrent pas avec ce paramètre local.
> 
> 
> Tu réponds ça au seul canard qui ne collectionne pas les modules malgré une longue carrière sur le topic, et qui parvient encore à jouer au DCS de 2020 avec 8 Go de mémoire seulement ! Un peu de respect.


Je suis passé à 16Go, et t'as oublié ton ancien t16000m, mais oui on m'appelle la pince dans les milieux autorisé  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais sinon, je préfère gérer à fond les modules que j'ai que de les collectionner... :unsure :

----------


## Flappie

> et t'as oublié ton ancien t16000m, mais oui on m'appelle la pince dans les milieux autorisé


 ::lol:: 

Nan, j'avais pas oublié le T-16000M (odieusement emballé dans un carton de G940) mais je ne voulais pas en rajouter une couche !  ::ninja:: 
Je ne savais pas, ou plus, pour ta RAM.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon, pour demain soir, je vais essayer de bloquer mon planning pour pas annuler au dernier moment.... En viggen, paske bon !

Je vais réviser ce soir le guide de Chuck !

----------


## Flappie

*Soirée DCS du 1er décembre 2020*

Pas encore de mission prête, mais on trouvera d'ici demain soir.

_AJS37_
Qiou
Benou 
Setzer 
Flappie
Dusty

_F-16 (CAS + CAP)_
Kuro (+ F-15 au cas où)
Ranger (ou F-14 ou I-16)
Zan  (ou M-2000 CAP ou F-14 ou I-16)

_F-18 (CAS + CAP)_
JanSolo
David
Empnicolas (ou AJS37 si besoin d'un second coach)

Papagueff (A-10 ou F-18 mud)
Sen (JF-17 CAP)

----------


## Ranger 28

Pour demain soir, F-16 comme d'hab. Vu la prolifération de Viggen, certainement en CAP.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je serais capable de venir faire de la merde en Viggen juste pour faire la vraie chevauchée des Valkyries...

----------


## KuroNyra

> *Soirée DCS du 1er décembre 2020*
> 
> Pas encore de mission prête, mais on trouvera d'ici demain soir.
> 
> _AJS37_
> Qiou
> Benou 
> Setzer 
> Flappie
> ...


F-16 pour moi.

Un F-15 ocazou le F-16 me fait quelques mauvaises blagues (on ne sait jamais  ::ninja:: )

----------


## 564.3

> Merci à vous 2 avec 546.3.
> J'avais cru voir que le reverb G2 avait l'air de décevoir pour le tracking?
> Je ais que ma femme serait bien tentée de l'utiliser pour du Alyx ou des jeux du genre (j'en mangerai bien un peu aussi entre 2 sessions de vol).
> 
> J'attends de voir pour le G2 si le racking s'améliore. 
> Sinon ce sera le valve mais avec les stations de tracking à installer, encore des cable donc, j'en ai une qui va gueuler...
> 
> En tout cas de ce que vous postiez (Qiou et Mirabellou si je me goure pas), on commence par quelques session de 30 mn puis on incrémente au fur à mesure. Vous arrivez à voler combien de temps par la suite avec le casque vissé sur la tête?
> Dernier point important, le casque VR intègre un micro? Comme il intègre les écouteurs, vous n'enfilez pas casque VR + casque micro j'imagine?
> Yep, ça fait pas mal de questions de newbies


Pour le tracking et le design des manettes c'est le pire du marché PC "moderne", mais ça va, c'est pas du PSVR non plus  ::ninja:: 
Comme je disais, les reviewers sont déçus que ça ne soit pas au niveau d'Oculus, mais ça fait le taf quand même. Sinon l'idéal c'est Valve pour ça.

Tout le matos VR a micro + écouteurs intégré. Mais comme le fait remarquer Qiou87 avec des systèmes de mini haut parleur proche des oreilles plutôt qu'écouteurs "fermés", donc ça fait un peu de bruit pour ceux qui sont à coté. Je crois que le G2 a un défaut de ce point de vue, pas de prise mini-jack, faut prendre du BT.

J'ai pas vraiment de limite non plus en VR, genre 3-4h d'affilée le WE avec éventuellement des pauses de qq minutes pour vérifier un truc, boire un coup ou autre. Mais ça dépend des gens.
À l'inverse parfois on se rend pas compte du temps qui passe et on explose la plage horaire prévue.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

5 VIGGEN demain ? La vaffe.... C'est Noël avant l'heure pour Flappie, lui qui a milité si longtemps pour l'engin !!!

----------


## TuxFr78

> 5 VIGGEN demain ? La vaffe.... C'est Noël avant l'heure pour Flappie, lui qui a milité si longtemps pour l'engin !!!


Je vais finir par me mettre au MiG-29 en RED pour rajouter de l'ambiance dans les soirées Viggen :D

----------


## KuroNyra

> Je vais finir par me mettre au MiG-29 en RED pour rajouter de l'ambiance dans les soirées Viggen :D


Fais gaffe, je pourrais faire de même.  ::ninja:: 



N'empêche, un groupe full en Red, et le reste en Viggen?  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Je vais finir par me mettre au MiG-29 en RED pour rajouter de l'ambiance dans les soirées Viggen :D


M'oblige pas à me planquer en F16 au milieu des Viggen pour t'éclater à l'AMRAAM  :tired: 

T'inquiète pas pour nous on va passer la soirée à décoller et atterrir.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sigps220

Il manque vraiment une carte nordique, car avec les appareils disponibles il est possible de faire un scénario Scandinavie (F16 Norvégien, Viggen Suédois et F18 Finlandais).

----------


## partizan

Setzer > la recette qui fait passer la pilule de l'ins du 2000 c'est de paramétrer ton pavé numérique. Et là tu auras une ergonomie qui change la vie.

Demain je pense reprendre un 16... ou un 14, voire un 2000. Trop juste pour réapprendre le Viggen  ::(:

----------


## papagueff

salut à tous, Papagueff présent demain soir. A10c/F18 sead ou cas/ Ka 50

----------


## Setzer

Bon a priori ça commence à rentrer pour le démarrage du 2000, INS inclus.

Le décollage ne pose aucun soucis, il a de la patate le bestiaux  ::O: 
Bon maintenant faut que je vois un peu les différents systèmes de navigation et d'armement, les tutos ig ne sont quand même pas super clairs.

@Zan : ah oui tiens pas con du tout ça  même avec le casque vr sur le nez ça sera plus ergonomique que de loucher sur les touches.

----------


## Flappie

Je prépare un petit truc pour demain soir. J'espère avoir assez de temps. Pour les pilotes de Viggen, même débutants, ce sera fastoche : pas de RB 15 ou de Bk 90 au programme. On fera de la roquette, de la bombe freinée et un peu de Maverick.  ::trollface:: 

@Setzer : J'ai trouvé comment contourner le bug des bombes M71 freinée. 
Voici ce qui se passe :

Master mode NAV puis Trigger unsafe : bombardement OK
Master mode ANF puis Trigger unsafe : bombardement OK
Master mode ANF puis Trigger unsafe puis mode NAV : le bug nous empêche de larguer (je n'ai pas vérifié mais le bug a sûrement lieu aussi depuis NAV vers ANF).

Solution : repasser dans le master mode dans lequel le Trigger unsafe a été activé, puis le désactiver (Trigger safe), puis rebasculer dans le master mode voulu, et faire un Trigger unsafe : bombardement OK.

----------


## war-p

> Nan, j'avais pas oublié le T-16000M (odieusement emballé dans un carton de G940) mais je ne voulais pas en rajouter une couche ! 
> Je ne savais pas, ou plus, pour ta RAM.


La ram c'est récent (c'était en prévision de la map Syrie  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Setzer

@Flappie : du coup le mode ANF permet d'afficher la timeline pour le largage? parce que si ça passe en mode simple mode visée comme lorsqu'on est en NAV à la rigueur autant ne pas se prendre la tête, en tout cas merci du tuyau.

Je tenterais bien de m’entrainer sur les low drag en mode piqué (dÿk ou un truc du genre) ce doit être rigolo  ::ninja::

----------


## Ranger 28

16, 17, 18.... manque le 14 et le 15 ! ::trollface::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Le décollage ne pose aucun soucis, il a de la patate le bestiaux


Légèreté, puissance, agilité, c'est un bijou. Après y a l'aile delta on aime ou pas, tu vas tourner comme personne et bleed de la vitesse comme personne. Mais y a pas à dire je préfère les petits monomoteurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Setzer > la recette qui fait passer la pilule de l'ins du 2000 c'est de paramétrer ton pavé numérique. Et là tu auras une ergonomie qui change la vie.


Bordel j'y ai jamais pensé  ::O:

----------


## Setzer

@Ivan : Il ne lui manque plus que du fox3...

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie : du coup le mode ANF permet d'afficher la timeline pour le largage?


Tout à fait.  ::):

----------


## sentepu

Présent en JF-17 demain (et ce soir probablement sur 4YA ou BFR)

----------


## Qiou87

> Je prépare un petit truc pour demain soir. J'espère avoir assez de temps. Pour les pilotes de Viggen, même débutants, ce sera fastoche : pas de RB 15 ou de Bk 90 au programme. On fera de la roquette, de la bombe freinée et un peu de Maverick.


Roquettes ou bombes (faudra me montrer) ça me va! De toute façon je vais jouer les boulets de service à poser des questions toutes les 2min...  ::unsure::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

On sera au moins 2 !

Faudra qu'on configure bien nos SRS aussi tiens.

----------


## JanSolo

Je viens de chopper un SSD de 1To pour mettre la simu demain. Je finis l'install ce soir et je pense pouvoir vous rejoindre demain en F18.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> @Ivan : Il ne lui manque plus que du fox3...


L'éternel problème, bien plus performant que le line-up cold war mais n'a pas les armes pour s'opposer efficacement au line-up moderne, ni la polyvalence. Je lui préfère largement le F16 au quotidien mais j'adore le voler de temps en temps.

----------


## Flappie

> Roquettes ou bombes (faudra me montrer) ça me va! De toute façon je vais jouer les boulets de service à poser des questions toutes les 2min...


Les bombes freinées en Viggen, c'est assez simple : approche à 100m mini, 150m maxi d'altitude radar, vitesse entre 800 et 900 km/h.

En mode NAV, il faut larguer quand ton objectif se situe entre le point et le cercle qui sont dessinés sur le HUD.En mode ANF, il faut larguer quand la timeline te l'indique (quand le segment horizontal, devenu tout petit, se met à clignoter).
Si j'ai le temps, je ferai une vidéo pour demain soir.

----------


## davidmontpellier

David présent on f18 (what else) demain soir.

----------


## Loloborgo

Mission du 01.12.20 :

_AJS37 :_
Qiou
Benou 
Setzer 
Flappie
Dusty
Lolo

_F-16 (CAS + CAP)_
Ranger
Kuro (+ F-15 au cas où)
Zan (ou M-2000 CAP)

_F-18 (CAS + CAP)_
JanSolo
David

Papagueff (A-10 ou F-18 mud)
Sen (JF-17 CAP)

----------


## Flappie

:Bave:  Sortez les Krisprolls !!

----------


## Loloborgo

:^_^:   :^_^:

----------


## Setzer

Oh putain le gavage  :Bave:  va falloir mettre du bateau à taper pour occuper tout ce beau monde!

----------


## KuroNyra

> Mission du 01.12.20 :
> 
> _AJS37 :_
> Qiou
> Benou 
> Setzer 
> Flappie
> Dusty
> Lolo
> ...




Tu pense pouvoir être en mesure de rajouter un appareil côté RED s'il te plaît?
J-11. Histoire de pouvoir rajouter du "piquant" dans cette mission si la CAP s'avère trop efficace.  ::ninja:: 

Merki!

----------


## Qiou87



----------


## KuroNyra

A quand la saison des F14  ::ninja:: 


Chacun le maitrise dans les deux rôles, et se faire une mission en formation.

----------


## Setzer

> https://i.ibb.co/bFhw1jm/A7-FD4156-3...2-BCFE3-AD.png


 :^_^:

----------


## Qiou87

> A quand la saison des F14


Le Viggen tient aussi peut-être sa popularité dans sa simplicité (il a 2 ou 3 missions d'attaque au sol, c'est tout) et dans le prix du module (25€ en soldes). Le F-14 est un appareil complexe, multi-rôles, et le module est encore très cher. Pas sûr qu'il ait le même attrait pour un paquet de canards en même temps, même si plusieurs l'ont déjà.

Pour ma part uniquement, le Viggen c'est pour me changer un peu, apprendre d'autres manières de faire, voler autrement. En principal je vais pas lâcher le 18 pour l'instant (le 16 je l'ai mis en pause, les soucis de Markpoint/Steerpoint avec TGP et Mavs me soûlent), mais c'est agréable d'avoir un avion différent pour changer. Le 14 est globalement une version plus rustique et biplace du 18 dans ses missions et sa doctrine, ce serait moins dépaysant pour moi.

Sinon vous avez remarqué que le forum officiel, MAJ hier avec 24h prévu hors-ligne, est désormais offline jusqu'au 4 décembre (prévisionnel)?  ::o:

----------


## Setzer

Perso je n'abandonne pas l'idée de me mettre au F18 sérieusement, je m'amuse énormément avec le Viggen mais c'est vrai que tâter un peu de air/air de temps en temps ne me déplairait pas non plus et si je tatouille un peu du M2K en parallèle c'est surtout pour le côté fun immédiat en vol mais en ayant conscience de ses limites contre des appareils plus modernes.

Puis le côté aéronavale de FA 18 me botte bien également ^^

Le Viggen a quand même pour lui la satisfaction immédiate du vol TBA à haute vitesse avec un armement simple à utiliser qui donne de vraies bonnes sensations, c'était vraiment le module idéal pour me mettre le pied à l’étrier sur les chalumeaux et je remercie vraiment Flappie de m'avoir encouragé à voler sur cet appareil  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> A quand la saison des F14  Chacun le maitrise dans les deux rôles, et se faire une mission en formation.


Tu as loupé la saison. Quand il est sorti, on avait 3 et parfois même 4 Tomcat en l'air, avec des pilote/RIO humains. Mais l'attrait de cet avion (le muticrew) est aussi son talon d'Achille : quand tu as 2 personnes pour un zinc, ça fait moins d'avions en l'air, et donc des missions un peu plus plan-plan.

Je retournerai au Tomcat avec plaisir dans quelques mois, d'autant que je vois bien que ça démange mon pilote attitré.  :^_^: 




> Sinon vous avez remarqué que le forum officiel, MAJ hier avec 24h prévu hors-ligne, est désormais offline jusqu'au 4 décembre (prévisionnel)?


Il est en ligne et tu peux le lire et y poster (je l'ai fait), mais la conversion des millions de posts de l'ancien vers le nouveau forum prend apparemment du temps. Pendant ce laps de temps, tu risques de voir des choses bizarres, du genre des balises "code" incorrectement affichées. Au 4 décembre, tout devrait être rentré dans l'ordre.




> Le Viggen a quand même pour lui la satisfaction immédiate du vol TBA à haute vitesse avec un armement simple à utiliser qui donne de vraies bonnes sensations, c'était vraiment le module idéal pour me mettre le pied à l’étrier sur les chalumeaux et je remercie vraiment Flappie de m'avoir encouragé à voler sur cet appareil


 :;): 

Bon, j'ai pas encore fini la mission, mais je pense qu'on a moyen de s'y amuser. On partira de la base OTAN d'Incirlik et on ira taper la Syrie. Chaque groupe aura quelques objectifs propres, puis nous nous retrouverons sur les objectifs communs en deuxième moitié de mission. Ainsi, on ne devrait pas entendre trop de "On m'a piqué ma cible !".

----------


## Qiou87

> Bon, j'ai pas encore fini la mission, mais je pense qu'on a moyen de s'y amuser. On partira de la base OTAN d'Incirlik et on ira taper la Syrie. Chaque groupe aura quelques objectifs propres, puis nous nous retrouverons sur les objectifs communs en deuxième moitié de mission. Ainsi, on ne devrait pas entendre trop de "On m'a piqué ma cible !".


Cool, y'a du relief à passer alors! Et ça change car on vole plutôt au sud de la carte ces derniers temps, que ce soit le mardi ou sur 4YA. Incirlik est une superbe base et j'adore la piste toboggan.  ::): 

Merci pour l'info sur le forum ED, j'ai pas fait gaffe je crois que j'essayais avec le lien d'un topic plutôt que l'accueil.

----------


## Empnicolas

Présent en F-18 ou viggen (si beaucoup de nouveaux et que Flappie ne peux pas "gérer" tout le monde).

----------


## Ranger 28

Si c'est possible de me garder un F-14 au chaud, sur piste ou PA, peu importe.

----------


## partizan

Si Ranger pars en F14, alors je ferai un duo avec lui. Bref, je vole air air avec Ranger même si c'est sur I16  :^_^:

----------


## Sigps220

> Le Viggen a quand même pour lui la satisfaction immédiate du vol TBA à haute vitesse avec un armement simple à utiliser qui donne de vraies bonnes sensations, c'était vraiment le module idéal pour me mettre le pied à l’étrier sur les chalumeaux et je remercie vraiment Flappie de m'avoir encouragé à voler sur cet appareil


J'ai exactement le même sentiment que toi. C'est le Viggen qui m'a réconcilier avec DCS, mon premier module c'était le A10-C mais j'ai toujours galéré à le maîtriser et en plus ça reste un avion lent et "pataud". J'étais pas vraiment accroché par la chasse (c'est venu ensuite, car c'est plus exigeant en terme de manoeuvre) et j'ai redécouvert DCS avec le Viggen. Un avion agréable à piloter, plutôt simple à prendre en mains mais qui nécessite de la pratique pour pouvoir l'exploiter pleinement. Souvenirs de mes premières frappes de roquettes qui sont tombés à 30 m des cibles.

----------


## papagueff

> Ainsi, on ne devrait pas entendre trop de "On m'a piqué ma cible !".


  :^_^:   :^_^:   :^_^:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je vous préviens, je vais être en mode total noob ce soir :D

----------


## KuroNyra

"On m'a piqué ma cible!"
"Mais c'était Kuro qui a été abattu là!"
".... C'est bien ce que je dis, on m'a piqué ma cible!"

----------


## TuxFr78

Fin de soirée prématurée pour moi grâce à une super fonctionnalité de DCS que je ne connaissais pas : le snapview  ::(: 
J'ai passé 15 min à voler avec la tête du pilote tournée vers mon entrée d'air droite à cause d'une fausse manip
Me demandez pas je sais pas ce que j'ai fait, j'en sais rien  ::rolleyes:: 

Bref ... après quelques recherches j'ai trouvé une solution
Pour résoudre le problème il suffit de supprimer le fichier SnapViews.lua (sauvegardez le au cas où) qui est dans "Parties Enregistrées > DCS > config > View"
Apparemment ça se désactive dans le jeu 



Désolé Zan d'avoir dû t'abandonner au pire moment !

----------


## KuroNyra

Merci pour la mission.


De mon côté, j'avais mon écran de droite qui ne m'affichait aucun contact quelqu'il soit, et cela quelque soit le mode utilisé.

L'écran de gauche je commence à piger le système, même si le fait que TOUS les points étaient blancs n'aide pas pour le Friendly Fire. Va falloir que je révise encore.

----------


## Qiou87

> De mon côté, j'avais mon écran de droite qui ne m'affichait aucun contact quelqu'il soit, et cela quelque soit le mode utilisé.


Le 16 est pas simple, si tu veux on peut se caler une soirée dans la semaine et le bosser ensemble (en faisant un tour sur 4YA pour avoir des cibles). Je suis pas un ExpertCPC, mais je me débrouille avec, je pourrai t'apprendre les bases. Là comme ça j'ai l'impression que tu n'avais pas tout démarré, et notamment ton radar.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Merci pour la soirée ! Mission vraiment sympa ! Je kiffe vraiment cet avion. Va falloir que je le potasse un peu plus pour les attaques. Là c'était vraiment du "je balance la purée où ça a pété avant".

Mais c'était bien marrant ! En radadada à fond la patate, franchement ça déboite.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Le 16 est pas simple, si tu veux on peut se caler une soirée dans la semaine et le bosser ensemble (en faisant un tour sur 4YA pour avoir des cibles). Je suis pas un ExpertCPC, mais je me débrouille avec, je pourrai t'apprendre les bases. Là comme ça j'ai l'impression que tu n'avais pas tout démarré, et notamment ton radar.


 C'est pas simple, surtout quand tu as un Fox 3 Alliée qui te met la marmelade.  ::ninja:: 

Mais franchement très sympa comme soirée, découvrir les systèmes comme cela à presque un côté addictif.

----------


## Loloborgo

Super soirée! Merci Flappie pour le cour accéléré sur le Viggen, c'est vrai qu'il est bien sympathique ce jet!!

----------


## Flappie

Il semble que je soye passé à côté de l'IFF du Viggen depuis tout ce temps (bientôt 4 ans) ! Donc dans notre séquence de démarrage, juste avant d'activer le siège éjectable, il faudra penser à activer l'IFF (sur "Till"), dans les 3 heures du pilote.

----------


## Qiou87

> Merci pour la soirée ! Mission vraiment sympa ! Je kiffe vraiment cet avion. Va falloir que je le potasse un peu plus pour les attaques. Là c'était vraiment du "je balance la purée où ça a pété avant".
> 
> Mais c'était bien marrant ! En radadada à fond la patate, franchement ça déboite.


C'est marrant comme cet avion n'a pas l'air de vouloir aller haut. Rien qu'au décollage, déjà...  ::rolleyes::  Il m'a quand même fait un décrochage de l'aile gauche, j'ai retouché la piste avant de repartir. Tendu! Mais une fois lancé super chouette, très bon feeling au manche, et pas bien compliqué pour les armements non-guidés d'hier (bombes et roquettes pour ma part). Disons qu'il y a une vraie courbe de progression pour taper précisément ses cibles, mais l'emploi en lui-même des systèmes est simple. J'ai apprécié la soirée, merci à *Setzer* qui nous a bien guidé Dusty et moi!

----------


## Setzer

Merci Qiou, j'ai parfois l'impression d'être un peu confus dans mes explications je ne suis pas forcément le meilleur formateur qui soit, mais si les infos t'ont parus claires, c'est le principal ^^

Pour le décollage effectivement le bestiau se manie avec douceur et il faut a tout prix eviter de braquer trop vite et trop fort : lever le nez en douceur et ne pas dépasser le plus haut des trois traits qui encadrent le pointeur.

Le double delta du Viggen c'est à la fois sa force et sa faiblesse, : ça lui assure une super stabilité et un pilotage assez simple et en fait une très bonne plateforme de tir à basse altitude mais ça interdit toute manœuvre trop brusque. 
Vous comprendrez pourquoi j'ai été assez surpris lors de mes premières prise en main du M2K, l'engin est autrement plus nerveux  ::rolleyes:: 

Tiens si tu aime le tir de précision, le largage de bombes low drag en piqué est vraiment bien pour ça, tu peux lâcher les 16 bombes soit en lignes soit toutes sur le même point en cas de concentration ou de cible un peu costaud c'est pas mal du tout.

@Flappie : de ce que j'ai pu lire ici et la l'IFF a été implémenté initialement pour répondre aux Mig21 mais ça provoquait de grosses chutes de perfs et ça aurait été retiré, un peu comme les miroirs, les messages que j'ai lu datent au mieux de 2019 donc je en sais pas si ça a ré évolué depuis mais à priori en l'état c'est juste de la déco  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie : de ce que j'ai pu lire ici et la l'IFF a été implémenté initialement pour répondre aux Mig21 mais ça provoquait de grosses chutes de perfs et ça aurait été retiré, un peu comme les miroirs, les messages que j'ai lu datent au mieux de 2019 donc je en sais pas si ça a ré évolué depuis mais à priori en l'état c'est juste de la déco


Argh. Quand on voit l'énergie et les ressources déployées sur le 4 versions du Tomcat à côté de ça... c'est un peu désespérant.

----------


## Setzer

Ben c'est quand même un peu l'anarchie niveau développement de module, et vu que ED n'est pas lui-même exemplaire il leur est difficile d'imposer une charte de qualité.
Côté utilisateur c'est frustrant d'avoir des modules dont tu ne peux jamais être assuré qu'il ne sera pas balancé au bord du chemin en cours de route pour cause de réorientation des priorités du studio...

----------


## partizan

oué elle était très sympa la mission, merci Flappie. Cette partie de la carte est pas mal du tout, en fait toute la carte est pas mal du tout  ::XD:: 

Et pour une fois mon F16 était pas buggé (sorry Kuro cette fois c'était ton slot qui l'était).

Il est clair que la cap en 2000 souffre sur des parties comme celle-ci surtout avec la nouvelle symbologie du RWR qu'il faut comprendre/analyser et qui bouffe des cases de mon petit cerveau. 
Heureusement j'ai trouvé ça à garder dans son kneeboard. Flappie dans l'éditeur les 2000 il faut penser à leur monter les senseurs IR des magic.

Sinon j'ai bien aimé les 8 cubains sur Hatay, j'espère que les suédoises ont admiré la qualité du show, je donnerai mon 06 sur demande en mp  :^_^:  
Je ne sais pas sous quel Viggen qui venait de décoller je suis passé... mais il a dû sentir des petits vibrations  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Tu aurais dû prévenir sur la globale de ton passage parce que je ne filmais malheureusement pas à ce moment là !

Merci pour l'info du DDM du Mirage (c'est son nom). Je pensais qu'il suffisait de monter le pod Eclair. C'est corrigé.

Qu'est-ce que les Magic font de plus que le pod Eclair quand on active le DDM ?
EDIT: OK, je viens de lire que le pod Eclair ne fait qu'ajouter des flares ! Révélation.

----------


## partizan

> Tu aurais dû prévenir sur la globale de ton passage parce que je ne filmais malheureusement pas à ce moment là !


Je voulais faire une impromptue alors...  :^_^: 






> Qu'est-ce que les Magic font de plus que le pod Eclair quand on active le DDM ?
> EDIT: OK, je viens de lire que le pod Eclair ne fait qu'ajouter des flares ! Révélation.


En fait le DDM est un senseur qui est placé au point d'attache des fox2, le missile en lui même n'est pas le capteur. Enfin pas pour ça  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Je voulais faire une impromptue alors...


On va convenir d'un code discret.  ::ninja:: 
Je note pour le DDM, merci.

----------


## partizan

Armageddon ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Ranger 28

Bonne petite soirée, comme toujours.
Confirmation que seul en F-14 avec cet âne bâté de Jester c'est l'enfer, donc retour en F-16.

Désolé Dusty pour le shoot, je n'ai réalisé qu'après avoir tiré que c'était un Viggen.
En tout cas, deux soirées avec ces appareils, et deux fois la même chose. Inconnus au radar, et pas de réponse IFF.
A l'occasion, je veux bien prendre un peu de temps pour tester ça plus avant.

@KuroNyra, si tu n'as aucune info sur le HSD, c'est que tu as un appareil buggé. Dans ce cas, ne cherches pas à comprendre, changes en.

Nos rases mottes prêts au départ :




@partizan, la livrée que j'utilise toujours sur F-16 (Copyright SergeyevK)

----------


## Flappie

> Désolé Dusty pour le shoot, je n'ai réalisé qu'après avoir tiré que c'était un Viggen.
> En tout cas, deux soirées avec ces appareils, et deux fois la même chose. Inconnus au radar, et pas de réponse IFF.
> A l'occasion, je veux bien prendre un peu de temps pour tester ça plus avant.


Je suis volontaire pour tester. On peut faire ça ce soir, vers 20h45  si tu veux.

----------


## Empnicolas

Mission sympa a faire. 
Si vous êtes en F-18, faite attention car même si votre appareil est éteint, sa rado semble tout de même fonctionner et vous aurez les conversation sur le 1er chan (251Mhz), du coup hier, j'entendais tout ce que disais la CAP pendant mon démarrage ^^ (et d'où mon interpellation de Partizan à un moment sur la gobale).

J'ai pas encore commencé la mission pour la semaine prochaine mais avant de la commencer j'ai besoin qui sera en quoi ou plutôt qui fera de la CAP, de la CAS ou du Viggen pour équilibrer dès le début la mission (CAS =  CAS et/ou SEAD).

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai pas encore commencé la mission pour la semaine prochaine mais avant de la commencer j'ai besoin qui sera en quoi ou plutôt qui fera de la CAP, de la CAS ou du Viggen pour équilibrer dès le début la mission (CAS =  CAS et/ou SEAD).


T'avais pas parlé d'oldies, genre maxi Mig-21bis ou F-5E, en utilisant les assets du WWII pack? Pour moi le Viggen est trop moderne dans un tel scénario.

----------


## Flappie

*DCS mardi 8 décembre 2020*

Empnicolas (?)
Flappie : AJS37
Setzer  AJS37
Ranger : F-16 CAP 
KuroNyra : F-16 CAP
Zan : F-16 CAP
Qiou : F-18 CAP/SEAD
JanSolo  F-18 SEAD
David : F-18 SEAD 

@Qiou: Le Viggen AJ 37 est entré en service en 1972. L'AJS a apporté quelques améliorations (Bk 90, RB-15F) mais pas tant que ça. A l'époque, c'était un fighter très avancé.

----------


## Sigps220

Dans l'hypothèse d'une confrontation fin 70's, début 80's une rencontre Mig 21 et Viggen est parfaitement possible, la rencontre avec un F5 (je connais moins cet avion) me semble également cohérent, d'autant qu'il est probable que le front suédois soit un front "secondaire" pour le Pacte et l'Otan et que les forces aériennes en présences soient pas les plus récentes. 

Encore plus vrai, si on positionne la mission pas au déclenchement des hostilités mais après quelques jours où l'attrition du matériel moderne conduit à engager plus fortement en première lignes des avions de catégorie B. 

Mais effectivement Mig 23 et Phantom serait des adversaires plus commun mais sans être exclusifs. 

Vivement que le boulot se calme un peu pour que je retrouve un peu de temps de vol !

----------


## Ranger 28

> Je suis volontaire pour tester. On peut faire ça ce soir, vers 20h45  si tu veux.


Pas de soucis, je suis dispo

----------


## Empnicolas

> T'avais pas parlé d'oldies, genre maxi Mig-21bis ou F-5E, en utilisant les assets du WWII pack? Pour moi le Viggen est trop moderne dans un tel scénario.


Pas pour le moment car les unités de la 2eme guerre mondiale ne sont que pour la beta pour le moment.

----------


## Ranger 28

Pour mardi prochain, F-16 CAP

----------


## Qiou87

> Pas pour le moment car les unités de la 2eme guerre mondiale ne sont que pour la beta pour le moment.


Ok pas de souci. Présent F18 CAP/SEAD (te fâche pas Flappie mais je compte faire 1 semaine sur 2 avec le Viggen  :;):

----------


## KuroNyra

Mardi prochain, F-16 CAP.

----------


## Setzer

Désolé pour le merdier mais j'ai du mal avec SRS, hier je n'avais que le canal de la CAP du coup je devais switcher pour avoir accès à la générale et ça a fini par me gonfler ce d'autant que au bout d'un moment je fini par m’emmêler les pinceaux.

Sinon toujours Viggen pour moi mardi prochain.

----------


## partizan

F16 Cap

----------


## JanSolo

F18 sead pour mardi prochain pour moi!

----------


## Loloborgo

> @Loloborgo merci pour le partage, je connaissais pas (Ranger dirait qu'il y a tellement de truc que je connais pas LOL)





> Merci Lolo. Je ne connaissais pas non plus. Je passais par les fichiers LUA pour modifier les programmes (et c'est super chiant...)


De rien messieurs, content d'avoir rendu service, pensz juste à refaire la manip' en cas de mise à jour de DCS ou de repair de votre installation!




> Il semble que je soye passé à côté de l'IFF du Viggen depuis tout ce temps (bientôt 4 ans) ! Donc dans notre séquence de démarrage, juste avant d'activer le siège éjectable, il faudra penser à activer l'IFF (sur "Till"), dans les 3 heures du pilote.


Bon à savoir effectivement, même si en général les copains ne viennent pas nous chercher sous les branches des sapins pour nous TK  ::XD::

----------


## KuroNyra

> Bon à savoir effectivement, même si en général les copains ne viennent pas nous chercher sous les branches des sapins pour nous TK


ça peut s'arranger!  ::ninja:: 



Je vais partir sur le 4YA, qui m'aime me suive!  ::ninja::

----------


## JanSolo

Hier soir, j'ai eu un problème étrange. J'avais de nombreuses cibles aériennes sur le radar (en rouge donc clairement identifiées comme ennemies) qui disparaissaient plus je me rapprochais. 
Aucune base aérienne à l'horizon donc elles ne sont pas posées à priori. Donc j'hésite avec des contacts fantômes mais c'est bien la première fois que je rencontre ça. 
Et encore plus étrange, j'ai shooté Empnicolas après un beau duel aérien... Pour l'historique, je ciblais un SU-25 et le contact d'Emp n'apparaissait pas. En fait j'ai réalisé mon erreur quand la passe d'armes (de moi uniquement) s'est achevée.

De même, sur le F18, le pilote auto de maintient d'altitude (Balt ou Ralt) fonctionnait mais aucun double point n'apparaissait à gauche quand il était sélectionné.
Je crois que Zan gueulait aussi sur le chan global car mon radar s'amusait à le locker toutes les 30 secondes. Je m'en excuse, mais même en lui mettant des tartes, il avait décidé de me faire chier hier soir.
Puis je plante le serveur en quittant le jeu juste après  :haha: . Ce fut une belle soirée boulet en somme.

J'ai fait une vérification de l'intégrité des fichiers du jeu par acquis de conscience quand j'ai quitté car ça fait pas mal de bugs d'un coup.
A voir si c'est réglé mardi prochain sinon je partirai sur le F14, au moins avec la caméra je peux m'assurer que ma cible est bien un SU-25  ::XD:: 

Mais en tout cas la mission semblait excellente, comme toujours, merci pour le temps passé dessus pour les créer et les planifier!

----------


## Qiou87

Le TPOD du 18 fonctionne en air air aussi, tu peux faire du VID avec comme ça.

----------


## JanSolo

> Le TPOD du 18 fonctionne en air air aussi, tu peux faire du VID avec comme ça.


Je l'avais pas pris cette fois-ci...
Mais pas bête du tout, je le prendrais la prochaine fois.

----------


## Flappie

> Il semble que je soye passé à côté de l'IFF du Viggen depuis tout ce temps (bientôt 4 ans) ! Donc dans notre séquence de démarrage, juste avant d'activer le siège éjectable, il faudra penser à activer l'IFF (sur "Till"), dans les 3 heures du pilote.


Qu'on se le dise : l'IFF du Viggen fonctionne. Nous venons de le vérifier. Voici comment l'activer, à droite du pilote :






> J'ai fait une vérification de l'intégrité des fichiers du jeu par acquis de conscience quand j'ai quitté car ça fait pas mal de bugs d'un coup.


Merci d'avoir effectué la vérif. Mais je doute que ce soit lié aux clients, vu que Dusty a causé le même problème fin octobre avec un autre appareil (Warthog). D'ailleurs, Dusty, saurais-tu me dire si toi aussi tu quittais le serveur quand tu l'avais fait planter ? C'était une mission en Caucase.

----------


## ze_droopy

Non, je changeais juste de slot (et de type d'appareil).

----------


## Flappie

OK. En tout cas, du point de vue des logs, c'est la même étape qui coince (libération de l'appareil) :




> 2020-10-27 21:51:05.059 INFO Scripting: event:type=relinquished,initiatorPilotName=Dusty,t  arget=Warthog II-1,t=38473.894,targetMissionID=1367,
> 2020-10-27 21:51:05.061 INFO NET: client[2] occupied unit 925





> 2020-12-01 21:35:32.058 INFO    Scripting: event:type=relinquished,initiatorPilotName=Jan Solo,target=F-1-4,t=65688.301,targetMissionID=66,

----------


## JanSolo

> OK. En tout cas, du point de vue des logs, c'est la même étape qui coince (libération de l'appareil) :


Sachant que je pilotais un F18 comme on en parlait hier soir. C'est bizarre...
Pareil, toujours ce bug récurrent sur le SC, si tu spawn sur la catapulte, ils peuvent pas enlever les cales...

----------


## Loloborgo

> Confirmation que seul en F-14 avec cet âne bâté de Jester c'est l'enfer, donc retour en F-16.


Jamais volé en Tomcat, je le possède pourtant  ::siffle:: , mais dire qu'à l'époque ils plaçaient tant d'espoir dans cette IA révolutionnaire qui devait seconder avec efficacité le pilote humain, c'est loupé apparemment ?

----------


## JanSolo

> Jamais volé en Tomcat, je le possède pourtant , mais dire qu'à l'époque ils plaçaient tant d'espoir dans cette IA révolutionnaire qui devait seconder avec efficacité le pilote humain, c'est loupé apparemment ?


C'est pas une réussite mais le potentiel est là. Il faut juste qu'ils bossent dessus car le principe est franchement sympa, mais galérer 3h pour cibler un ennemi en face, c'est lourd.
Dommage car je trouve le module F14 excellent. Surtout qu'ils ont perdu du temps à pondre le F14A. Si encore ils avaient fait F14A puis F14B il y aurait eu une certaine logique. Mais j'aurais préféré qu'ils laissent le F14A de côté pour se concentrer sur Jester.
Faut une amélioration, surtout si d'autres avions en bénéficient comme le futur F15E Strike Eagle.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> *DCS mardi 8 décembre 2020*
> 
> Empnicolas (?)
> Flappie : AJS37
> Ranger : F-16 CAP 
> KuroNyra : F-16 CAP
> Zan : F-16 CAP
> Qiou : F-18 CAP/SEAD
> JanSolo  F-18 SEAD
> ...


David F18 SEAD

----------


## Setzer

A priori c'est passé inaperçu mais je confirme ma présence en AJS37  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Toutes mes confuses.

----------


## Qiou87

> Faut une amélioration, surtout si d'autres avions en bénéficient comme le futur F15E Strike Eagle.


Jester c'est Heatblur, pas un truc du "core" DCS. Le F15E c'est Razbam, ce sera pas pareil. A ma connaissance Razbam a déjà dit que seuls quelques switchs devaient être activés de l'arrière lors du démarrage, ils prévoient une bascule du joueur solo d'une place à l'autre dans ce cas. Une fois que tu voles et attaques tout se fait depuis l'avant si tu veux (avec évidemment la charge de travail très élevée qui va avec quand tu fais seul le boulot de 2 types), contrairement au F14. Pas d'IA prévue sur le F15E.

Et ED a développé sa propre "IA" pour le Mi-24 Hind pour lequel y'a bien certaines actions spécifiques à chaque siège. Je crois que c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que l'hélico est pas sorti en 2020, ça avait l'air d'être un des derniers gros chantiers sur ce module avant la sortie.

----------


## JanSolo

> Jester c'est Heatblur, pas un truc du "core" DCS. Le F15E c'est Razbam, ce sera pas pareil. A ma connaissance Razbam a déjà dit que seuls quelques switchs devaient être activés de l'arrière lors du démarrage, ils prévoient une bascule du joueur solo d'une place à l'autre dans ce cas. Une fois que tu voles et attaques tout se fait depuis l'avant si tu veux (avec évidemment la charge de travail très élevée qui va avec quand tu fais seul le boulot de 2 types), contrairement au F14. Pas d'IA prévue sur le F15E.
> 
> Et ED a développé sa propre "IA" pour le Mi-24 Hind pour lequel y'a bien certaines actions spécifiques à chaque siège. Je crois que c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que l'hélico est pas sorti en 2020, ça avait l'air d'être un des derniers gros chantiers sur ce module avant la sortie.


Je pensais que l'IA développée par Heatblur pourrait être utilisée par d'autres éditeurs tiers. 
Tant mieux si le F15 est développé sur une autre base. Mais pourra t-on voler à 2 dans le F15 tu penses?

----------


## Flappie

> Je pensais que l'IA développée par Heatblur pourrait être utilisée par d'autres éditeurs tiers.


Encore faudrait-il que les autres dev tiers en veuillent ! Tous les fans du F-14 se plaignent de Jester. On ne peut pas dire que ce soit une réussite.

----------


## JanSolo

Donc le F15E sera jouable à 2. la majorité de la gestion pourra effectivement se faire dans le cockpit pilote.
Mais peu d'autres infos en particulier sur le site de Razbam.

Je suis le premier à me plaindre de l'IA de Jester car j'aime voler en F14. J'espérais que le partage de cet IA permettrait de l'améliorer si tout elle bénéficiait à d'autres avions à double place. Mais effectivement, si tout le monde la rejette, on est pas prêt d'avoir un Jester au top...

J'attends juste la sortie des versions au top des anciens jeux Microprose ou Jane's, c'est instant buy (F19, F15E, AH64).

----------


## KuroNyra

Grâce à Tophe, Ranger et Flappie, je maitrise mieux le F-16, désormais je connais les bases pour la A2A et j'ai réussi à avoir deux kills et RTB sans me casser la tronche.  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Je pensais que l'IA développée par Heatblur pourrait être utilisée par d'autres éditeurs tiers. 
> Tant mieux si le F15 est développé sur une autre base. Mais pourra t-on voler à 2 dans le F15 tu penses?


Oui oui on pourra être a deux dans le Strike Eagle. C’est juste que seul on aura pas de Jester pour aider, faudra se débrouiller. Mais bon ce sera pas pire que d’autres multi rôles de cette génération qu’on a déjà je suppose. Dans l’USAF les pilotes et WSO d’Eagle sont la risée des autres justement parce que personne comprend pourquoi ils sont deux alors qu’en 16 par ex. ils sont seuls.

En France c’est différent je pense vu qu’on adore toujours nos biplaces (les commandes Rafale AdA avaient été modifiées pour augmenter les B au détriment des C, on garde des 2000D et N, etc.).

----------


## Sigps220

Pour chez nous c'est lié à la doctrine de dissuasion. Les avions des FAS sont des biplaces car ils sont destinés à voler à basse altitude avant de frapper. La charge de travail d'un vol à basse altitude dans un environnement contesté et pour délivrer un armement complexe est jugé comme trop éprouvant pour un équipage unique, d'où le recours à des avions biplaces. 
La dissuasion repose aussi sur la crédibilité de ta menace, c'est aussi ce qui a dû conduire à pousser à un biplace pour "certifier" la crédibilité. 

Dans l'USAF la dissuasion est assurée par des bombardiers plutôt que par des chasseurs multirôles.

----------


## Qiou87

Si tu parles de dissuasion nucléaire, les US s'appuient beaucoup sur les missiles ballistiques à terre et embarqués sur SNLE. Il me semble que la partie bombardier n'est plus prépondérante en dissuasion chez eux depuis les 70's ou 80's (depuis qu'ils ont découvert l'efficacité du S-300 je crois).

J'avais vu que côté Rafale c'était prévu au départ (de mémoire) 2/3 en C monoplace, 1/3 en B biplace, et qu'ils avaient inversé. Y'a pas que la dissuasion en jeu dans ce cas-là. Il me semble que lorsque j'avais lu cet article, ils parlaient globalement d'une meilleure efficacité opérationnelle des équipages à deux. Comme tu dis, si tu fais du vol basse-altitude (la doctrine française étant différente, on attend pas l'élimination des IADS et CAP ennemies pour faire des frappes, voir l'épisode Libye) avoir quelqu'un qui s'occupe du vol et un autre de l'armement est probablement plus gérable.

Après il me semble que les US ont un souci de recrutement (c'est sur la chaîne de CW Lemoine que j'avais appris ça, je croyais bêtement que tous les gamins rêvaient d'être pilotes de chasse et qu'ils avaient 200 candidatures pour 2 sièges), ils veulent conserver un grand nombre d'avions opérationnels (d'où les unités de garde nationale ou de réserve) en cas de conflit majeur avec la Chine, mais ça demande énormément de pilotes ; si en plus tu doubles les bonhommes par avion, bonjour la galère.

J'ai fini de lire Raven One et j'y ai appris certains trucs sur la manière dont les US opèrent (même si ça reste un roman, c'est écrit par un capitaine de l'US Navy retraité, ex. CO d'une escadrille F/A-18) ; typiquement pour une frappe sur un port ils envoient 4 appareils en sweep, 2 ou 4 en SEAD, et encore 4 pour la frappe. Forcément quand tu as autant d'avions à dispo, le fait qu'un ou deux appareils puissent manquer l'objectif importe moins.

----------


## ze_droopy

> typiquement pour une frappe sur un port ils envoient 4 appareils en sweep, 2 ou 4 en SEAD, et encore 4 pour la frappe.


Ce n'est pas spécifique US, plutôt OTAN, ça s'appelle une COMAO (Composite Air Ops).

----------


## Sigps220

Sur le recrutement, il ne faut pas oublier que les critères de sélections sont exigeants et que 100% de la population n'est pas apte à faire pilote de chasse. Les évolutions sociologiques US (notamment le développement de l'obésité) pénalise le recrutement des armées US et donc probablement également le recrutement des pilotes de chasses. 
Et tu ne prends pas encore en compte le nombre de volontaires sur ta population aptes. Je ne connais pas les chiffres, mais je pense que le ration avion / habitants est plus élevés aux US que chez nous.

----------


## Olis

Il suffit d'élargir les cockpits et de mettre un distributeur de hamburgers  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Le manque de pilotes devraient précipiter l'emploi massif de drones...

----------


## Olis

> Le manque de pilotes devraient précipiter l'emploi massif de drones...


Visiblement les emplois de pilote de drone sont bien pourris, les usa donnent un três bon salaire (plus de 100k brut) parce que ça ne se bouscule pas au portillon. D'ailleurs j'ai vu un film récemment sur des pilotes de drones, pas folichon

----------


## Flappie

Même le job de pilote tout court ne semble plus folichon. Até parle assez souvent du côté aseptisé du Rafale (vol entièrement assisté, on entend plus la clim que les moteurs...).
Peut-être aussi que l'armée à du mal recruter tout court, pas seulement les corps d'aviation. Bon cela dit, je m'éloigne encore plus du topic, là. J'arrête.

----------


## Qiou87

> Même le job de pilote tout court ne semble plus folichon. Até parle assez souvent du côté aseptisé du Rafale (vol entièrement assisté, on entend plus la clim que les moteurs...).
> Peut-être aussi que l'armée à du mal recruter tout court, pas seulement les corps d'aviation. Bon cela dit, je m'éloigne encore plus du topic, là. J'arrête.


Je crois que ce sont les séquelles (stress post-traumatique) chez les pilotes de drone le souci. T'es peinard chez toi et tu butes un gars à l'autre bout de la planète, tu ne l'as jamais croisé, rien, comme si nos mardis on contrôlait de vrais drones à l'autre bout du monde. Quand tu es sur place tu dois pouvoir rationaliser, menace aux copains au sol, il aurait pu te tirer dessus (même si bon, abattre un jet avec une AK...). Si t'es à 10Kkms de là, ça pose visiblement de sérieux soucis psychologiques. Couplé à l'absence d'esprit de corps que tu as dans les escadrons de chasse, tout ce qu'il y a autour (ambiance/callsigns/fraternité) ça m'étonne pas que ça attire moins. En contrepartie c'est clair que tu facilites le recrutement. Typiquement je fais 197cm je pourrai pas être pilote de chasse, y'a très peu de chasseurs adaptés à ma taille (sauf peut-être le Viggen suédois d'ailleurs, sont grand les nordiques!  ::lol:: ). Effectivement comme le dit Sigps, tu rajoutes la forme physique, l'acuité visuelle et les capacités mentales... Ca devient compliqué d'avoir pléthore de candidats.
Pour ce qui est du job, ok t'as le côté rébarbatif de la structure militaire, l'admin, les ROE super restrictives quand t'es en OPEX... mais à côté de ça et si t'es mordu d'aviation, tu pilotes quand même l'équivalent d'une formule 1 des airs. Compare ça à ceux qui font pilote de ligne, tout aussi aseptisé/automatisé, les sensations en moins... mais mieux payé.

----------


## Sigps220

> Même le job de pilote tout court ne semble plus folichon. Até parle assez souvent du côté aseptisé du Rafale (vol entièrement assisté, on entend plus la clim que les moteurs...).
> Peut-être aussi que l'armée à du mal recruter tout court, pas seulement les corps d'aviation. Bon cela dit, je m'éloigne encore plus du topic, là. J'arrête.


Côté aviation, le fait que jusqu'à 2020, les pilotes de chasse pouvaient retrouver très facilement un boulot de pilote de ligne bien mieux payé et plus peinard a joué aussi sur l'attrition des pilotes. D'ailleurs Até a choisi de quitter le confort spartiate d'une cabine du CDG pour le confort d'un Airbus d'Air Canada. Bon maintenant que le marché du transport aérien s'est cassé la tronche l'armée devrait avoir plus de faciliter à garder ses pilotes.




> Je crois que ce sont les séquelles (stress post-traumatique) chez les pilotes de drone le souci. T'es peinard chez toi et tu butes un gars à l'autre bout de la planète, tu ne l'as jamais croisé, rien, comme si nos mardis on contrôlait de vrais drones à l'autre bout du monde. Quand tu es sur place tu dois pouvoir rationaliser, menace aux copains au sol, il aurait pu te tirer dessus (même si bon, abattre un jet avec une AK...). Si t'es à 10Kkms de là, ça pose visiblement de sérieux soucis psychologiques. Couplé à l'absence d'esprit de corps que tu as dans les escadrons de chasse, tout ce qu'il y a autour (ambiance/callsigns/fraternité) ça m'étonne pas que ça attire moins. En contrepartie c'est clair que tu facilites le recrutement. Typiquement je fais 197cm je pourrai pas être pilote de chasse, y'a très peu de chasseurs adaptés à ma taille (sauf peut-être le Viggen suédois d'ailleurs, sont grand les nordiques! ). Effectivement comme le dit Sigps, tu rajoutes la forme physique, l'acuité visuelle et les capacités mentales... Ca devient compliqué d'avoir pléthore de candidats.
> Pour ce qui est du job, ok t'as le côté rébarbatif de la structure militaire, l'admin, les ROE super restrictives quand t'es en OPEX... mais à côté de ça et si t'es mordu d'aviation, tu pilotes quand même l'équivalent d'une formule 1 des airs. Compare ça à ceux qui font pilote de ligne, tout aussi aseptisé/automatisé, les sensations en moins... mais mieux payé.


J'avais lu ça aussi, les pilotes de drones US sont dans des salles climatisées dans une base au milieu du Nevada (ou autre base aérienne US) et une fois la journée de travail finie, ils rentrent tranquillement chez eux. Du coup, c'est un peu le grand écart entre ce qu'ils voient et font pendant leurs heures de travail et leur vie privée. C'est une des raisons qui ont conduits l'Armée de l'Air à embarquer ses pilotes de drones "sur le terrain" comme les pilotes de chasse. Ca permet de garder un conditionnement cohérent, même si ça implique des frais lié à l’éloignement (et que sur le papier ça peut freiner quelques volontaires).

----------


## KuroNyra

du monde pour 4YA ce soir? :D

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Dites la question a surement été abordée mais je retrouve pas de réponse simple. Je sais qu'il y a des choses à faire pour pouvoir hoster une partie. J'aimerais coacher un copain qui débute DCS sur le Su25T avec un scénario tout simple et un petit serveur privé pour 2, je dois faire quoi pour que ça marche correctement?

----------


## Flappie

Pour le héberger une partie sur DCS, il te faut éditer les paramètres NAT de ta box afin d'ouvrir le port 10308 en TCP et en UDP.
Et si besoin quand tu lances ton serveur DCS pour la première fois, reviens sur le bureau pour acquitter un message du pare-feu qui te demande ton autorisation pour ouvrir le port (tu dis oui).



Article n°1 : quand ça ne fonctionne pas, c'est la faute du parefeu.
Article n°2 : si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, appliquer l'article 1.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Merci !

----------


## sentepu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY8D...lingSidewinder
A 21min il y as une interview du dev qui fait une mission que j'attends depuis un moment, il utilise une IA (la fameuse GOAP utilisé dans le jeu FEAR pour ces superbes IAs que ca a créé à l'époque) pour avoir un "commander" en REDFOR (il va réagir à nos vols et choix d'attaque) ainsi que l'implémentation de tactique de duo pour les IAs y semblerait ( :nawak:  je savais pas que c'était possible dans le DCS modding).
En plus la mission pousse sur le réalisme avec persistence score/fuel/munitions, vraiment du lourd au niveau dynamisme et rejouabilité qui j'espère va bientot sortir en beta publique.

----------


## Flappie

Kuro, tu vas rire : Ugra Media va ajouter un obstacle de plus sur la finale est-ouest de Haïfa. Et quel obstacle ! (voir les vidéos de vrais atterrissages)

----------


## KuroNyra

> Kuro, tu vas rire : Ugra Media va ajouter un obstacle de plus sur la finale est-ouest de Haïfa. Et quel obstacle ! (voir les vidéos de vrais atterrissages)


Nice. ça va être drôle de passer entre les deux avant d’atterrir.


Je recherche des bon petits skins pour le F-16

Spoiler Alert! 



https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...rase_id=263591

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...rase_id=263573

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...rase_id=263548

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...rase_id=263548

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...rase_id=263548

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...rase_id=263544

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...rase_id=263544

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...rase_id=263544

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...rase_id=263544

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...rase_id=263548

----------


## Qiou87

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY8D...lingSidewinder
> A 21min il y as une interview du dev qui fait une mission que j'attends depuis un moment, il utilise une IA (la fameuse GOAP utilisé dans le jeu FEAR pour ces superbes IAs que ca a créé à l'époque) pour avoir un "commander" en REDFOR (il va réagir à nos vols et choix d'attaque) ainsi que l'implémentation de tactique de duo pour les IAs y semblerait ( je savais pas que c'était possible dans le DCS modding).
> En plus la mission pousse sur le réalisme avec persistence score/fuel/munitions, vraiment du lourd au niveau dynamisme et rejouabilité qui j'espère va bientot sortir en beta publique.


Très intéressant en effet! Je suis étonné qu'il soit possible de toucher à l'IA...

@Kuro: perso je suis pas fan des skins AC, je préfère le JASF de SergeyeK ainsi que ceux-là:
- Blacksnakes
- Lonestar
- Boneyard wrangler

----------


## Flappie

Ca se fait déjà très bien sur Skynet IADS, le fameux script qui rend les SAM ennemis très intelligents (la couverture SAM d'Ossetie du Sud dans Chicken Valley, m'voyez ?).

----------


## war-p

> Très intéressant en effet! Je suis étonné qu'il soit possible de toucher à l'IA...
> 
> @Kuro: perso je suis pas fan des skins AC, je préfère le JASF de SergeyeK ainsi que ceux-là:
> - Blacksnakes
> - Lonestar
> - Boneyard wrangler


En fait tu peux contrôler son comportement directement dans l'éditeur, et donc via script, après tu peux lui d'aller où tu veux comme tu veux. Tu peux même lui dire quelle arme utiliser, quel outil de détection, si son radar est allumé/éteint etc...

----------


## Qiou87

> En fait tu peux contrôler son comportement directement dans l'éditeur, et donc via script, après tu peux lui d'aller où tu veux comme tu veux. Tu peux même lui dire quelle arme utiliser, quel outil de détection, si son radar est allumé/éteint etc...


Ok, merci pour l'explication, j'avoue ne pas toucher à l'éditeur plus que pour me créer une mission d'entraînement basique (genre ravito air-air). Hâte de voir cette mission/campaigne dynamique multijoueurs en open qu'on puisse tester ça un mardi!

----------


## Ranger 28

@Kuro, comme Qiou, jevole JASDF avec les skins de SergeyeK.
Ils sont superbes, et totalement réalistes.

----------


## war-p

Super maj en prévision pour cette fin d'année pour le F18! Le mode sea pour le radar, une mise à jour du harpoon, des paveway iii, du slam er et surtout, enfin le mode pb pour le harm, qui va permettre de tirer les harm de plus loin et de manière plus efficace !  ::):

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles JDD N°267*:


*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1031904

Premier modèle visuel du GAZ-MM soviétique avec un pistolet AA 72-K










Nouveau modèle pilote pour le P-39L-1 et nouvelle skin pour cette avion








Pour finir, une petite vidéo de l'effet de rugosité du terrain pour les avions en hors piste

----------


## KuroNyra

> @Kuro, comme Qiou, jevole JASDF avec les skins de SergeyeK.
> Ils sont superbes, et totalement réalistes.


j'ai tout installé. Y compris les miens (le sandbitch est magnifique)


je serais pas là ce soir. Trop crevé pour voler.

----------


## sentepu

> En fait tu peux contrôler son comportement directement dans l'éditeur, et donc via script, après tu peux lui d'aller où tu veux comme tu veux. Tu peux même lui dire quelle arme utiliser, quel outil de détection, si son radar est allumé/éteint etc...


mais tu parle que des IAs terrestres non ? 

A prendre avec des pincettes mais ayant eu acces au drive qui présente certains de ces outils, plans de dev ect..., il y as un point interessant  -> "Lua>C communication module, for calling C functions that we're not supposed to know about...",
On peut donc spéculer que soit il as fait un reverse engineering de fou, soit il as eu acces/connaissance au source code de DCS.

Notons quand meme que ca fait  maintenant (il me semble) 18mois qu'il boss sur cette mission.

Un travail titanesque !

----------


## KuroNyra

A partir de demain, je vais commencer à peu à peu également commencer à bosser sur mon F18. Histoire de m'habituer également à l'aspect naval et pouvoir me diversifier. -j'ai tendance à mieux apprendre quand je suis sur deux voir trois modèles différents en simultané... Me demander pas pourquoi, cela me vient du fait que je dois régulièrement changer de modèle de car à conduire!-

----------


## Setzer

Ah ben tiens ça tombe bien j'ai passé ma soirée à bosser mon F18 aussi^^ Bon pour l'heure en gros je démarre, je décolle, j’atterris tant bien que mal et je tire du AIM 120...

----------


## SergeyevK

> Très intéressant en effet! Je suis étonné qu'il soit possible de toucher à l'IA...
> 
> @Kuro: perso je suis pas fan des skins AC, je préfère le JASF de SergeyeK ainsi que ceux-là:
> - Blacksnakes
> - Lonestar
> - Boneyard wrangler





> @Kuro, comme Qiou, jevole JASDF avec les skins de SergeyeK.
> Ils sont superbes, et totalement réalistes.


Merci, ça fait plaisir de savoir que ses livrées sont utilisées !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Pour info si ça devait concerner d'autres gens, l'ouverture du port pour DCS nécessite chez Free de demander un passage en IP V4 full stack. Ca se fait en une seconde sur l'espace abonné mais c'est indispensable pour avoir accès au port concerné.

----------


## Jokletox

Je serai apriori des votres mardi soir, vous avez changé des trucs niveau organisation depuis le début de l'année ? Stable, TS, etc... ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Je serai apriori des votres mardi soir, vous avez changé des trucs niveau organisation depuis le début de l'année ? Stable, TS, etc... ?


Pas grand chose, on vole sur la stable. Nico fait la mission de mardi, il avait donc déjà lancé les inscriptions, indique juste quel avion tu veux piloter.

Pour les coms rdv a 21h sur le TS, et on utilise SRS pendant la mission pour communiquer entre escadres (pas obligatoire, mais conseillé).

----------


## war-p

> mais tu parle que des IAs terrestres non ? 
> 
> A prendre avec des pincettes mais ayant eu acces au drive qui présente certains de ces outils, plans de dev ect..., il y as un point interessant  -> "Lua>C communication module, for calling C functions that we're not supposed to know about...",
> On peut donc spéculer que soit il as fait un reverse engineering de fou, soit il as eu acces/connaissance au source code de DCS.
> 
> Notons quand meme que ca fait  maintenant (il me semble) 18mois qu'il boss sur cette mission.
> 
> Un travail titanesque !


Non, toutes, après la doc de l'API est clairement en mousse, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il vaut mieux passer par mist ou des trucs comme ça, après oui il a peut être fait du reverse engineering, j'en sais rien.

----------


## Algrael

Pour les amateurs d'avions en papier mâché, la "deuxième partie" de Flying Circus vient d'être teasé!

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic/67526-coming-soon/

----------


## Flappie

Voici un montage de mardi dernier :

----------


## Setzer

Super! Très chouette montage, merci Flappie!

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je serai apriori des votres mardi soir, vous avez changé des trucs niveau organisation depuis le début de l'année ? Stable, TS, etc... ?


Bon retour Joke, actuellement on vole sur la stable en Syrie.

(Je post le briefing de la mission dès qu'elle est faite, je cherchais des objectifs intéressant à faire faire aux Viggen mais j'en trouve pas beaucoup donc ça va sûrement être du Maverick).

----------


## Setzer

C'est très bien les Mav ^^ au pire tu nous met quelques bateaux  ::):

----------


## Empnicolas

> C'est très bien les Mav ^^ au pire tu nous met quelques bateaux


Quand il y aura Chypre.

----------


## war-p

Chypre est déjà là ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Sous 5 m d'eau  ::ninja::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Excellent le montage Flappie !

----------


## Setzer

Au fait encore merci Nicolas pour tes tutos express sur le FA 18, ça va droit au but et ça évite de se taper 45 minutes par étape, ce qui est top quand on a peu de temps. J'ai d'ailleurs bien rigolé sur ta vidéo pour l'appontage  ::ninja::

----------


## ze_droopy

> Voici un montage de mardi dernier :
> 
> http://youtu.be/HzOyG0k7O00


Ça manque un peu d'explosion a la Michael Bay tout ça ! 
Mais bon j'm'en fous, j'ai mon featuring à la fin avec-mon-train-sorti-qu'on-voit-pas :woot:

----------


## KuroNyra

Trop d'amour pour les Viggens, tss...  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Merci, les copains.  ::):  

Oui, la prochaine fois, je foncerai au cœur des explosions mais le Bk90 vole moins vite que le Viggen, et pareil pour le Rb 75 (Maverick A). Les missiles les plus rapides sont les Rb04/Rb15F antinavires et les Rb05 téléguidés.

@Kuro : ce n'est que justice !

----------


## 564.3

Ouais beau boulot, j'aime bien l'ambiance. D'ailleurs c'est quoi la musique ?
Par moment j'ai l'impression de connaître, mais je suis nul en blind test si y a pas quelqu'un qui braille le titre du morceau à chaque refrain pour aider un peu  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

La musique est issue de l'audiothèque Youtube, qui permet de sonoriser les vidéos sans payer de droits. Le morceau s'appelle Upside Down (TextMe Records). Il me fait vaguement penser à _Buiding steam with a grain of sand_, de DJ Shadow, morceau figurant dans un Splinter Cell.

----------


## 564.3

> La musique est issue de l'audiothèque Youtube, qui permet de sonoriser les vidéos sans payer de droits. Le morceau s'appelle Upside Down (TextMe Records). Il me fait vaguement penser à _Buiding steam with a grain of sand_, de DJ Shadow, morceau figurant dans un Splinter Cell.


Merci, je me suis mis ça en fond de suite et je vais un peu explorer autours  :;):

----------


## sentepu

+1 pour la vidéo simple, efficace et beau ! GG

Sen en JF-17 présent mardi soir  ::):

----------


## Flappie

*Soirée DCS du mardi 8 décembre*

Sen : JF-17
Flappie : AJS37

----------


## Flappie

Je viens d'installer OBS. Mes prochaines vidéo seront donc moins compressées, et surtout en 1080p.  ::w00t::  Quelqu'un saurait comment désactiver l'icône "courrier" du chat DCS ?

EDIT: je me réponds tout seul, ça pourrait servir à d'autres : LCtrl + LShift + Y.

----------


## Qiou87

> *Soirée DCS du mardi 8 décembre*
> 
> Flappie : AJS37
> Empnicolas (?)
> Setzer AJS37
> Ranger : F-16 CAP
> KuroNyra : F-16 CAP
> Zan : F-16 CAP
> Qiou : F-18 CAP/SEAD
> ...


Je te rappelle qu'on avait lancé les inscriptions dans la semaine sur demande de Nico, voilà donc la liste déjà établie.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Merci, Qiou. Je me fais vieux.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je te rappelle qu'on avait lancé les inscriptions dans la semaine sur demande de Nico, voilà donc la liste déjà établie.


Merci, j'allais faire le point quand j'aurai fini la mission.


Du coup mission de mardi, j'ai fait un peu différent de d'habitude dans sa réalisation pour tester:



> Les troupes bleues tiennent les positions surélevées a Nord-est de Hama seulement les rouges viennent de lancer un grande offensive sur cette région.
> 
> Votre objectif est de détruire les troupes de l'offensive rouge présentent dans le quadrilatère formé par vos quatre waypoints (le 5ème est plus ou moins de centre de ce quadrilatère).
> 
> AWACS: 131 Mhz
> TACAN Damas: 10X
> TACAN AL Qusayr 11X
> 
> Toutes les bases alliées ont des troupes bleues dessus (sauf Hama où vous ne pourrez pas ravitailler).
> ...


Sinon vidéo de la semaine dernière:

----------


## Setzer

Merci Nicolas!
A l'occasion je veux bien que quelqu'un me coach un peu sur l'utilisation du TGP qui n'es absolument pas abordé dans les missions training de base ainsi que sur une façon moins "panique à bord" de gérer l'AOA en finale parce que c'est assez sport ^^

----------


## Qiou87

> Merci Nicolas!
> A l'occasion je veux bien que quelqu'un me coach un peu sur l'utilisation du TGP qui n'es absolument pas abordé dans les missions training de base ainsi que sur une façon moins "panique à bord" de gérer l'AOA en finale parce que c'est assez sport ^^


En Hornet ou Viper? Le TGP du Viper est assez buggé pour l'instant. Celui du Hornet marche bien, pour lui je peux t'aider si tu veux. Idem pour atterrir. Je peux être dispo ce soir 21h si tu veux (mais faut prévenir avant que je négocie le salon).  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Je n'ai pas le F16, donc oui F18, par contre pas ce soir car je vol en p51 avec les autruches, mais oui du coup je te demanderais à l'occasion en prévenant à l'avance, merci!

----------


## Qiou87

Si tu veux mardi soir on s’isole tous les deux dans un chan à part, visiblement faut faire de la cas donc on aura beaucoup de cibles dispos pour le tgp, je peux te servir de wingman et on bosse tout ce qui t’embête.  :;): 

@Nico: on a un porte-avions sur la mission de mardi pour l’entraînement appontage? Un SC suffit à priori...

----------


## Empnicolas

> @Nico: on a un porte-avions sur la mission de mardi pour l’entraînement appontage? Un SC suffit à priori...


Non, on démarre tous de Damas mais je vais voir pour rajouter un groupe aéronaval.

----------


## Setzer

Si ça ne dérange pas Flappie que je lui fasse des infidélités au Viggen, je suis ok pour mardi ^^

----------


## KuroNyra

Je suis en train de faire les tuto pour le F-18, ils sont court, clairs et concis. Un vrai délice cette appareil

----------


## Setzer

Le seul soucis c'est que les tutos in game ne sont pas à jour du coup ya plein de trucs pas couverts.

J'ai fais un catapultage depuis le SC cet aprem, c'est vrai que ça change la donne niveau immersion. Niveau fps aussi d'ailleurs.

----------


## Flappie

> Si ça ne dérange pas Flappie que je lui fasse des infidélités au Viggen, je suis ok pour mardi ^^


Pas de souci !  ::): 
Au pire, si je me retrouve tout seul, je peux servir de RIO.

----------


## Ranger 28

> Pas de souci ! 
> Au pire, si je me retrouve tout seul, je peux servir de RIO.


Ah ben si tu n'as pas peur de voler avec un pilote qui a encore son A sur ses dérives... ::huh::

----------


## Flappie

Ben, je croyais que tu avais Tophe, toi ?
L'idée, c'était que RIOte pour Zan et que je coache Tophe via SRS ou TS.

----------


## Ranger 28

Ah, ben oui, pk pas

----------


## Tophe33

Bonne idée même si je me sens trop novice encore pour voler RIO, sauf que je suis malheureusement indisponible le mardi soir en ce moment

----------


## Flappie

En tout cas, sache que je suis dispo en soirées (sauf le dimanche) pour te coacher en RIO.

----------


## Tophe33

Ok, merci pour la proposition ?

----------


## Ranger 28

Zut, c'est vrai... Bon, ben f-16 alors.

----------


## Chaussette

Je me permets un petit HS mais je suis presque sûr que ça intéressera des simeurs, j'ai mis deux cartes graphiques costaudes en vente sur le topic Achat & Vente !

----------


## Flappie

Les liens, pour les feignasses :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...us-scell%C3%A9
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...-encore-7-mois

@Zan : une 3080 neuve à côté de chez toi, ça te tente ?

----------


## Chaussette

> Les liens, pour les feignasses :
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...us-scell%C3%A9
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...-encore-7-mois
> 
> @Zan : une 3080 neuve à côté de chez toi, ça te tente ?


Merci, j'avais fait exprès de ne pas mettre les liens.
J'ai horreur de la pub, donc ça m'a déjà fait mal de poster ce message... Mais comme je suis simeur et que je connais la difficulté d'obtenir ce genre de produit malgré leur nécessité pour simer dans de bonnes conditions...  ::(:

----------


## partizan

> Les liens, pour les feignasses :
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...us-scell%C3%A9
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...-encore-7-mois
> 
> @Zan : une 3080 neuve à côté de chez toi, ça te tente ?


pas assez cher mon fils  ::P: 

Sympa d'avoir pensé à mes pauvres fps mais je devrai m'en sortir avec la 2070... le temps que cela se calme (dispo, prix toussa) et que j'ai du recul sur l'intérêt des 16Go de la vram embarquée (rx 6800...).

----------


## Flappie

16 Go de VRAM !  ::o:  DCS nen aura jamais assez, donc je suis sûr que ce sera bénéfique.

----------


## KuroNyra

16 Go de RAM est franchement bon pour tenir le jeu, même en low. Après cela dépend également si tu utilise de la VR et cie.

----------


## Setzer

Deja avec une 2070 super ca tient pas trop mal la route en vr si on est raisonnable sur les réglages, perso je mets un supersampling entre 1.2 et 1.4  en fonction de la carte et ça passe bien. Donc 16go de vram il sera TRES à l'aise en principe  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

Ouep, après moi je suis limité par un GTX 1070 Ti. Mais cela me permet de faire tourner DCS avec le trackIR et comme le gameplay est prioritaire à la qualité graphique, cela me pose pas de soucis.




Pour demain, serait-il possible d'avoir un F-18 et un F-16 tous deux à dispositions? L'idée étant que je fasse mes armes dans des conditions "canarifiques" avec un back-up F-16 prêt à reprendre la main si jamais je m'aperçois de quelques trous en connaissance.  ::ninja:: 
Désolé d'être chiant avec ça, mais je découvre un nouveau monde avec les FF.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> 16 Go de RAM est franchement bon pour tenir le jeu, même en low. Après cela dépend également si tu utilise de la VR et cie.


VRAM est différent de RAM : 

La RAM sert à tout le monde dans le PC (vidéo, stockage, CPU...)La VRAM est dédiée au GPU. Elle permet d'accéder rapidement aux textures sans passer par la case stockage (sauf une fois qand le jeu démarre), notamment. Or, les simus comme DCS utilisent des textures énormes et en quantité. Donc les GPU bien dotés en VRAM s'en tirent bien mieux.

----------


## KuroNyra

> VRAM est différent de RAM : 
> 
> La RAM sert à tout le monde dans le PC (vidéo, stockage, CPU...)La VRAM est dédiée au GPU. Elle permet d'accéder rapidement aux textures sans passer par la case stockage (sauf une fois qand le jeu démarre), notamment. Or, les simus comme DCS utilisent des textures énormes et en quantité. Donc les GPU bien dotés en VRAM s'en tirent bien mieux.






Merci pour ces explications, cela vient de m'apprendre un truc très intéressant!  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> VRAM est différent de RAM : 
> 
> La RAM sert à tout le monde dans le PC (vidéo, stockage, CPU...)La VRAM est dédiée au GPU. Elle permet d'accéder rapidement aux textures sans passer par la case stockage (sauf une fois qand le jeu démarre), notamment. Or, les simus comme DCS utilisent des textures énormes et en quantité. Donc les GPU bien dotés en VRAM s'en tirent bien mieux.


Typiquement la carte Syrie a l'air de bouffer direct 8GB de VRAM ou presque. Les Mariannes ce sera peut-être pareil. Donc ouais, repartir sur une carte neuve qui n'a que 8GB de dispos, c'est risqué.

@Setzer: la 2070S suffit pour l'instant, mais avec mon Rift S (SS 1,4) j'apprécierai une carte plus puissante. J'ai commandé le Reverb G2, avec lui ça sera pire (je risque de devoir jouer avec supersampling inférieur à 1...), donc la carte graphique dépend surtout de comment on joue! Sur écran plat même 1440p voire 2160p il me semble qu'une RTX2080 permet déjà de jouer à DCS à fond...

----------


## Setzer

En 1440p tout à fond la 2070s suffit, testé et approuvé  ::):  

Je pense qu’effectivement avec le G2 il faudra quelque chose de plus costaud même si je ne suis pas sur qu'avec sa résolution de base il soit nécessaire de beaucoup jouer sur le ss.

Tiens j'ai vu que le F/A 18 pouvait utiliser l'ATC en mode approche, ce qui pourrait résoudre mon soucis de maintien de l'AOA en appontage, vous l'utilisez? La vidéo de Grim Reapers a l'air de montrer que ça marche pas mal!

----------


## Qiou87

> Tiens j'ai vu que le F/A 18 pouvait utiliser l'ATC en mode approche, ce qui pourrait résoudre mon soucis de maintien de l'AOA en appontage, vous l'utilisez? La vidéo de Grim Reapers a l'air de montrer que ça marche pas mal!


En approche longue (CASE III) ça peut s'utiliser. En approche courte (CASE I) le truc c'est de trimmer. Tu fais ton virage de break dans l'axe du PA (350kts), tu sors trains et volets pendant le virage en cassant bien ta vitesse, sur ton étape de base tu stabilises vitesse et AoA (en trimmant fortement le nez à cabrer pour être au centre du "E" d'incidence dans le HUD), ensuite dernier virage en ajoutant un peu de gaz que tu réduis lorsque tu t'alignes sur la piste et hop, tu te poses. Les gaz permettent d'ajuster l'angle de descente (pour aligner le vecteur vitesse sur les brins). Cabrer sert à réduire la vitesse, pousser sur le manche si tu es trop lent, mais normalement si tu es bien trimmé tu n'as pas à y toucher et tu ajustes ton point de touche aux gaz. Petites corrections quand tu es loin du bateau, et plus tu approches de toucher plus tu dois faire de grandes corrections.

Un bon entraînement c'est de faire 4 ou 5 CASE I d'affilée (tu te poses crosse rentrée, donc remise des gaz et tu refais un tour), et d'alterner en repartant à 10nm du bateau pour refaire le circuit complet avec break. Le CASE III est beaucoup plus facile que le CASE I, normal puisqu'il est prévu pour des conditions dégradées.

Personnellement je n'utilise l'ATC qu'en vol de patrouille, en attaque au sol pour maintenir l'orbite ou faire plusieurs passes à la GBU+TPOD sans me soucier de ma vitesse, c'est pratique. Je garde le contrôle manuel en décollage, atterrissage et combat aérien.

----------


## Loloborgo

> Tiens j'ai vu que le F/A 18 pouvait utiliser l'ATC en mode approche, ce qui pourrait résoudre mon soucis de maintien de l'AOA en appontage, vous l'utilisez? La vidéo de Grim Reapers a l'air de montrer que ça marche pas mal!


Ah oui systématiquement, c'est bien utile pour conserver le bon angle d'approche!

----------


## davidmontpellier

je suis dispo ce soir si vous voulez des tuyaux sur le F18 (enfin surtout sur le AGM-154C)  ::P: .

----------


## Setzer

Merci à tous les deux trois!
@Quiou : tu poses en full flaps ou en half?

J'ai vu que la recommandation standard était de mettre en full mais l'avion cabre assez violemment, du coup il est assez difficile de récupérer une AOA correcte sans baisser les gaz comme un bourrin ce qui provoque au bout de quelques secondes un effondrement de l'altitude et donc une sur correction toute aussi bourrine d’où mon "panique à bord" et ce juste avant mon dernier virage ce qui ne laisse pas beaucoup de temps pour stabiliser avant la finale...
J'ai vu par exemple que Nicolas dans sa vidéo conservait les half flaps tout du long sans jamais passer en full du coup je en sais pas si ça amoindri le phénomène.

@david perso je ne serais pas contre un topo sur les armements aussi parce que putain le F18 a l’équivalent d'un annuaire en catalogue d'armement alors pour savoir quoi fait quoi et quels sont les emports les plus courants utilisés chez les canards ça pourrait m'aider à ne pas trop me disperser dans l'apprentissage.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Merci à tous les deux trois!
> @Quiou : tu poses en full flaps ou en half?
> 
> J'ai vu que la recommandation standard était de mettre en full mais l'avion cabre assez violemment, du coup il est assez difficile de récupérer une AOA correcte sans baisser les gaz comme un bourrin ce qui provoque au bout de quelques secondes un effondrement de l'altitude et donc une sur correction toute aussi bourrine d’où mon "panique à bord" et ce juste avant mon dernier virage ce qui ne laisse pas beaucoup de temps pour stabiliser avant la finale...
> J'ai vu par exemple que Nicolas dans sa vidéo conservait les half flaps tout du long sans jamais passer en full du coup je en sais pas si ça amoindri le phénomène.
> 
> @david perso je ne serais pas contre un topo sur les armements aussi parce que putain le F18 a l’équivalent d'un annuaire en catalogue d'armement alors pour savoir quoi fait quoi et quels sont les emports les plus courants utilisés chez les canards ça pourrait m'aider à ne pas trop me disperser dans l'apprentissage.


1. En premier la GBU-12 c'est la vie
2. En deux l'AGM 88C pour la partie anti radar en mode TOO
3. Ensuite en cas de doute l'AGM-154C par paquet de 8
4. Le Maverick est moins intéressant sur le F18 car on ne peut en mettre qu'un seul par point d'emport

----------


## Qiou87

> Merci à tous les deux trois!
> @Quiou : tu poses en full flaps ou en half?


Full. Globalement faut gérer aux gaz le changement d'attitude de l'avion, tu ralentis, le nez monte en même temps, tu ajoutes des gaz et trime vers le haut en même temps, jusqu'à arriver stable @140-150kts, vecteur vitesse trimé au milieu du E. A partir de là rien ne bouge et tu peux te poser peinard.

----------


## Setzer

Merci  :;):  

@David : c'est valable en CAS et en SEAD? et pour la CAP aim 9 et aim 120? J'ai cru comprendre que les AIM 7 c'était de la merde en barre et complétement mis au placard depuis la disponibilité des AIM 120 (b ou c d'ailleurs?)

Désolé pour la rafale de questions!

----------


## ze_droopy

Sur le F18, il faut comprendre que dès que tu sors tes éléments, il y a un maintien automatique de l'AoA, que tu règles au trim. Si tu continues à utiliser le manche pour cabrer/piquer, tu te bats contre la machine, ce qui n'est jamais bon...

----------


## Setzer

Quand je sors full flaps la machine cabre à quasi 15° d'incidence ce qui est bien au delà des 8.1 de l'AOA c'est que qui provoque mes corrections parasites, de ce que tu dis l'avion se recale ensuite juste en jouant sur les gaz? vous êtes sur quelle fourchette de poussée? 

J'ai vu sur les doc de l'AVM qu'en gros c'est du 90/91% sur le vent arrière puis 86/88% avant le dernier virage c'est cohérent?

----------


## Qiou87

> @David : c'est valable en CAS et en SEAD? et pour la CAP aim 9 et aim 120? J'ai cru comprendre que les AIM 7 c'était de la merde en barre et complétement mis au placard depuis la disponibilité des AIM 120 (b ou c d'ailleurs?)


En SEAD tu utilises principalement le AGM88C. Le reste en strike/CAS. Tu peux aussi faire du SEAD avec le AGM154C, en tirant à haute altitude mais ça implique de connaître les coordonnées GPS du site SAM.

En CAP, le AIM-120 est l'arme moyenne portée Fox3 (tire-et-oublie). Le C a une meilleure portée que le B. L'AIM 7 est un missile moyenne-portée Fox1 (guidage radar obligatoire jusqu'à l'impact par l'avion lanceur). L'AIM-9 est un Fox2 (tire-et-oublie, guidage infrarouge, courte portée). Le 9M est bien (cible tout aspect), le 9X a l'avantage d'utiliser la poussée vectorielle et le viseur de casque HMD pour pouvoir être tiré même au dessus de l'épaule (off boresight ça s'appelle). Les versions plus anciennes du AIM9 ne peuvent parfois pas accrocher une cible par l'avant, faut tirer forcément depuis les 6 heures pour accrocher les tuyères.

Ca me fait penser qu'un dico des armes, ce serait bien sur le wiki...  ::siffle:: 

@Setzer: c'est à peu près ça oui, autour de 90%, un peu plus en virage car tu as moins de portance quand tu tournes.

----------


## Flappie

> @David : c'est valable en CAS et en SEAD? et pour la CAP aim 9 et aim 120? J'ai cru comprendre que les AIM 7 c'était de la merde en barre et complétement mis au placard depuis la disponibilité des AIM 120 (b ou c d'ailleurs?)


J'ajouterai que la seule victoire des américains (golfe de Syrte) en F-14 s'est faite, non pas avec un AIM-54, mais avec un AIM-7. Après, c'était en 1989. Le F-18 de DCS date de 2005 il me semble.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Quand je sors full flaps la machine cabre à quasi 15° d'incidence ce qui est bien au delà des 8.1 de l'AOA c'est que qui provoque mes corrections parasites, de ce que tu dis l'avion se recale ensuite juste en jouant sur les gaz? vous êtes sur quelle fourchette de poussée? 
> 
> J'ai vu sur les doc de l'AVM qu'en gros c'est du 90/91% sur le vent arrière puis 86/88% avant le dernier virage c'est cohérent?


Je n'ai jamais vraiment regarder les % de gaz, mais ça me semble beaucoup.
Il faut réduire les gaz jusqu'à avoir le FPM qui descend dans le crochet d'AoA tout en trimant comme pour monter le nez.
Si tu es trop lent, ton nez va tomber de toute façon, et ton AoA sera intenable.
Donc sans toucher à l'axe vertical de ton stick, juste au gaz, tu réduis pour faire descendre le FPM, tu augmentes pour le faire remonter. Tu joues comme ça pour le maintenir dans le crochet du HUD, en prenant en compte la latence de réponse des moteurs.

----------


## war-p

> Full. Globalement faut gérer aux gaz le changement d'attitude de l'avion, tu ralentis, le nez monte en même temps, tu ajoutes des gaz et trime vers le haut en même temps, jusqu'à arriver stable @140-150kts, vecteur vitesse trimé au milieu du E. A partir de là rien ne bouge et tu peux te poser peinard.


La vitesse dépend du poids de l'appareil. 
@Setzer, globalement une fois trimmé, tu touches plus aux gouvernes de profondeur. Tu fais tous aux gaz. 
@Qiou87, l'atc en mode approche se comporte différemment du mode normal. Il adapte la poussé pour garder le vecteur vitesse dans le E. Et là tu pilotes uniquement au manche où tu vise les 5° au dessus de l'horizon avec 3° d'incidence.

----------


## Tugais

> Merci  
> 
> @David : c'est valable en CAS et en SEAD? et pour la CAP aim 9 et aim 120? J'ai cru comprendre que les AIM 7 c'était de la merde en barre et complétement mis au placard depuis la disponibilité des AIM 120 (b ou c d'ailleurs?)
> 
> Désolé pour la rafale de questions!


L'AIM-7 est loin d'être inutile contrairement à ce que peuvent penser une majorité de joueurs. Avoir un AIM-7 c'est l'assurance de pouvoir engager un ennemi en plein furball sans abattre un appareil allié du fait du guidage de bout en bout.

Ça te permet de tirer un bandit bien plus loin qu'un AIM-9 et de faire réagir un ennemi qui serait sur le dos d'un allié en le poussant à abandonner sa poursuite. Ce n'est pas faisable avec un AIM-120 - enfin, sauf à vouloir prendre le risque de tirer un missile qui ne fera pas de différence entre un allié et un bandit

Conclusion, emportez un AIM-7, il vous le rendra bien (votre ailier aussi potentiellement).

----------


## Bacab

J'ajouterai que l'AIM-7 tiré en F/F sans loft dans sa No Escape Zone touche régulièrement sa cible.

----------


## Setzer

Bon je ne vais pas pouvoir vous rejoindre ce soir désolé !

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ajouterai que l'AIM-7 tiré en F/F sans loft dans sa No Escape Zone touche régulièrement sa cible.


Autant je trouve l'argument de Tugais très bon, autant j'ai quand même un problème avec les Fox1: on perd trop facilement l'accrochage radar sur une cible en évolution (passage hot/flanking/cold) qui essaie justement de défendre un missile. Et dès l'accrochage de l'avion lanceur perdu, ton missile est perdu. Alors évidemment, dans un cas de "furball" avec un allié, vaut mieux le perdre plutôt qu'avoir un autodirecteur qui cible le mauvais avion. Mais dans tous les autres cas, cette limitation les rend beaucoup moins efficaces qu'un Fox3 à mon humble avis.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ca me fait penser qu'un dico des armes, ce serait bien sur le wiki...


Je m'auto-réponds, j'ai commencé un article sur le wiki des canards volants. C'est encore très incomplet, l'idée était pour un novice de facilement trouver de quoi on parle, pas forcément d'avoir toutes les subtilités d'emploi ou de portée des armements.

Typiquement il manque tous les armements russes et les armements plus exotiques (type JF-17, AJS-37) sur lesquels mes connaissances personnelles sont trop limitées et je n'ai pas encore fait de recherches. Si quelqu'un qui s'y connait mieux que moi veut prendre la main, ou au moins me résumer dans un format similaire (éventuellement par MP) les armements qui manquent, je me ferai un plaisir de les ajouter. Je précise que je ne mets que les armements présents dans DCS World sur des modules que l'on peut piloter. Je ne touche pas aux armements des avions IA car sinon on a pas fini.

----------


## Maalak

Chuck Yeager, qui parlera sans doute à nombre de participants à ce topic, n'est plus aujourd'hui.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Chuck  ::cry::

----------


## KuroNyra

::cry:: 

Premier homme à avoir franchi le mur du son.
Survécu à -3 il me semble- plusieurs crash d'avions. A combattu l'Allemagne Nazi et a survécu dans la France occupé.
Et a survécu à porter un nom aussi badass par nature.


Il a même donné son nom à un simulateur de vol.

----------


## Flappie

> Je m'auto-réponds, j'ai commencé un article sur le wiki des canards volants. C'est encore très incomplet, l'idée était pour un novice de facilement trouver de quoi on parle, pas forcément d'avoir toutes les subtilités d'emploi ou de portée des armements.
> 
> Typiquement il manque tous les armements russes et les armements plus exotiques (type JF-17, AJS-37) sur lesquels mes connaissances personnelles sont trop limitées et je n'ai pas encore fait de recherches. Si quelqu'un qui s'y connait mieux que moi veut prendre la main, ou au moins me résumer dans un format similaire (éventuellement par MP) les armements qui manquent, je me ferai un plaisir de les ajouter. Je précise que je ne mets que les armements présents dans DCS World sur des modules que l'on peut piloter. Je ne touche pas aux armements des avions IA car sinon on a pas fini.


Top, merci ! A terme, il faudra sûrement ajouter quelques images pour faciliter la lecture. On va déjà compléter l'article. Je peux m'occuper de l'arsenal du Viggen.
Je propose de mettre les canons tout en bas de l'article vu que les gens se posent rarement des questions dessus.

R.I.P. Chuck ! Je connais mal le bonhomme. Vous auriez un bon docu en ligne à me recommander ?
EDIT: Je lis qu'il a été crédité de 5 Bf-109 abattus en une seule journée.  ::o:

----------


## partizan

Le phœnix  :;):  manque le phœnix ! Le plus overkill du jeu pour le moment (m’en suis bien rendu compte en mig 21 face à Nico...)

----------


## Qiou87

> Le phœnix  manque le phœnix ! Le plus overkill du jeu pour le moment (m’en suis bien rendu compte en mig 21 face à Nico...)


C'est ajouté, ainsi que les AGM-84 que j'avais zappé. Effectivement le Phoenix a une trop grosse manoeuvrabilité. Normalement un chasseur doit pouvoir éviter un Phoenix s'il sait qu'il est ciblé, c'est destiné à frapper des bombardiers lents et peu manoeuvrants.

Il manque aussi les roquettes, en plus de tous les armements rouges. La liste devrait au moins doubler voire tripler...

----------


## Ranger 28

@Qiou87, il y a quelques temps, j'avais attaqué un tableau pour référencer toutes les armes utilisables dans les modules DCS avec le nombre max par avion. J'ai butté aussi sur les rouges et du coup j'avais arrêté.
Je vais relancer ça, et te faire passer les infos que j'aurais rassemblé dès que possible.

----------


## Tugais

> Normalement un chasseur doit pouvoir éviter un Phoenix s'il sait qu'il est ciblé, c'est destiné à frapper des bombardiers lents et peu manoeuvrants.


J'ai toujours trouvé curieux cette affirmation alors que l'on sait que la majorité des appareils abattus par des Phoenix (un peu plus de 80 il me semble) sont des chasseurs - des МiG et des Mirage. Les irakiens auraient aimés que ce soit le cas lors de leur conflit face à l'Iran dans les années 80.

Le Phoenix est terriblement dangereux car tu ne sais pas quand il est tiré, son autodirecteur ne prend le relais que sur les toutes dernières secondes de vol et il est parfois trop tard pour réagir correctement à la menace. Pour l'instant je ne crois pas que cette capacité soit représentée correctement sur DCS, Heatblur attend qu'ED face sa part de travail sur le sujet. Mais si un jour le système de guidage du Phoenix est correctement implémenté ce sera un enfer d'affronter cette menace.

Il y a quelques volumes chez Osprey qui traitent spécifiquement du Tomcat Iranien et de l'affrontement Iran-Irak. Plutôt intéressants même si l'on reste sur sa faim.

----------


## Qiou87

> @Qiou87, il y a quelques temps, j'avais attaqué un tableau pour référencer toutes les armes utilisables dans les modules DCS avec le nombre max par avion. J'ai butté aussi sur les rouges et du coup j'avais arrêté.
> Je vais relancer ça, et te faire passer les infos que j'aurais rassemblé dès que possible.


Ce serait apprécié effectivement. C'est super d'accueillir de plus en plus de nouveaux (et comme ED va bientôt annoncer le F-35 on en aura encore plus  ::ninja:: ) mais c'est vrai que parfois on manque d'info concise et exhaustive, autant que possible, sur des trucs assez basiques comme ça.

@Tugais: je sais plus où j'avais lu ça, je crois dans la discussion sur le côté très dangereux du AIM-54 sur le forum officiel et comment certains trouvaient ça abusif. Disons que c'est un très gros missile, alors côté manoeuvrabilité, ça me paraît pas être terrible. Mais effectivement, il compense cela peut-être par son côté très "furtif". Enfin le Tomcat qui t'illumine tu dois bien le voir, il peut lancer son Phoenix en TWS pour pas alerter sa cible en STT?

----------


## ze_droopy

> ..., il peut lancer son Phoenix en TWS pour pas alerter sa cible en STT?


Oui, et en multicibles...

----------


## Flappie

> Enfin le Tomcat qui t'illumine tu dois bien le voir, il peut lancer son Phoenix en TWS pour pas alerter sa cible en STT?


Oui, monsieur. Il a un mode TWS et peut s'enfiler jusqu'à 6 cibles (car 6 Phoenix max) sans qu'elles ne le remarquent (sauf dans les dernières secondes).

----------


## partizan

Si mon Rio veut bien lâcher sa suédoise un jour on te fera voir ça Qiou  ::P:

----------


## Sigps220

Après le Phoenix reste un gros missile qui est normalement "vu" à l'oeil par le pilote. C'est à mon sens un point faible de DCS (et des simulations en général), la vision sur l'écran rend les détails moins visibles et on ne voit pas des choses qui serait pleinement visible dans la réalité.

----------


## Qiou87

> Après le Phoenix reste un gros missile qui est normalement "vu" à l'oeil par le pilote. C'est à mon sens un point faible de DCS (et des simulations en général), la vision sur l'écran rend les détails moins visibles et on ne voit pas des choses qui serait pleinement visible dans la réalité.


Hmm, tu le vois mon gros missile?  ::trollface:: 

Pas sûr que ton pilote ait forcément le nez dehors à regarder à 360°. Un gros cigare blanc volant à plus de mach1 en terminal, s'il n'arrive pas pile dans son quart avant alors que le pilote regarde autour, tu peux ne pas le voir vu que contrairement aux films, IRL les missiles n'ont que quelques secondes où le moteur fusée est allumé, ensuite ils sont ballistiques. Après bon, le 14 même en TWS apparaîtra sur le RWR, alors à charge au pilote de tenir compte de ce risque, éventuellement d'utiliser de la triangulation pour obtenir un range sur le Tomcat (avec un Awacs, un radar au sol, ou même un équipier qui volerait à quelques nautiques d'écart) et de dégager.

----------


## Flappie

> Si mon Rio veut bien lâcher sa suédoise un jour on te fera voir ça Qiou


J'ai l'impression d'être le seul inscrit en Viggen pour ce soir, donc je crois que ça va être vite vu !

----------


## Setzer

J'ai une petite demande particulière aux possesseurs de F18, l'un d’entre vous pourrait il me mettre à dispo sur le ts les fichiers suivants :

- le fichier matrials.lua qu'on trouve dans mods>aircraft>FA-18C>cockpit>scripts
- le fichier AMPCD_specifics.lua qui est dans mods>aircraft>FA-18C>cockpit>scripts>Multipurpose_display_group>AMP  CD>indicator
- le fichier MDG_strokesDefs.lua qui est dans mods>aircraft>FA-18C>cockpit>scripts>Multipurpose_display_group>Com  mon>indicator

J'ai installé un mod pour modifier l'affichage de l'AMPCD (qui du coup est très bien) mais du coup ça a changé la couleur des DDI de vert à jaune pisse (ce qui est moins bien) et vu que l'install via ovgme/jsgme ne fonctionnait pas j'ai installé ça comme un goret et paumé les fichiers de base  ::ninja:: 

Merci d'avance...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je serai pas là ce soir. J'ai ma réunion de "Probation defense" (bilan de fin de période d'essai, toussa), qui va déterminer si je suis pris définitivement ou pas  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

> Hmm, tu le vois mon gros missile? 
> 
> Pas sûr que ton pilote ait forcément le nez dehors à regarder à 360°. Un gros cigare blanc volant à plus de mach1 en terminal, s'il n'arrive pas pile dans son quart avant alors que le pilote regarde autour, tu peux ne pas le voir vu que contrairement aux films, IRL les missiles n'ont que quelques secondes où le moteur fusée est allumé, ensuite ils sont ballistiques. Après bon, le 14 même en TWS apparaîtra sur le RWR, alors à charge au pilote de tenir compte de ce risque, éventuellement d'utiliser de la triangulation pour obtenir un range sur le Tomcat (avec un Awacs, un radar au sol, ou même un équipier qui volerait à quelques nautiques d'écart) et de dégager.


Quand le missile est balistique il est quasiment invisible mais pendant la phase où son moteur est allumé il est plutôt visible et dans la réalité comme c'est un mouvement l'oeil peut le voir. Alors qu'en virtuel tu as une petite traînée de pixel quasiment invisible (d'autant que tu oeil ne l'identifie pas forcément comme un mouvement). 
Donc gros missile = grosse propulsion = plus grosse traînée.

Sans être spécifique sur les missiles Até le dit d'ailleurs dans une vidéo en indiquant que la vision / identification est bien plus difficile en virtuel qu'en réel. Sans compter qu'on a pas tous la vue d'un pilote !

----------


## Chaussette

> J'ai une petite demande particulière aux possesseurs de F18, l'un d’entre vous pourrait il me mettre à dispo sur le ts les fichiers suivants :
> 
> - le fichier matrials.lua qu'on trouve dans mods>aircraft>FA-18C>cockpit>scripts
> - le fichier AMPCD_specifics.lua qui est dans mods>aircraft>FA-18C>cockpit>scripts>Multipurpose_display_group>AMP  CD>indicator
> - le fichier MDG_strokesDefs.lua qui est dans mods>aircraft>FA-18C>cockpit>scripts>Multipurpose_display_group>Com  mon>indicator
> 
> J'ai installé un mod pour modifier l'affichage de l'AMPCD (qui du coup est très bien) mais du coup ça a changé la couleur des DDI de vert à jaune pisse (ce qui est moins bien) et vu que l'install via ovgme/jsgme ne fonctionnait pas j'ai installé ça comme un goret et paumé les fichiers de base 
> 
> Merci d'avance...


Je te PM.

----------


## Flappie

@Benou : Bon courage. On pensera à toi entre deux largages de GBU.  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Mmiicciiii ! Ayé j'suis passé ! Bon..... Stressant, résultat demain mais ça devrait être bon \o/
Pas facile de faire ça en Anglais avec le stress  ::): 

Hey sinon, Flappie, petit cachotier ! Sur la dernière release de TacView !

Flappie has generously donated his Caucasus map for the benefit of everyone using Tacview. I would like to thank him again for his countless hours of work, this could not have been possible without him!

Top ça !

----------


## KuroNyra

> Après le Phoenix reste un gros missile qui est normalement "vu" à l'oeil par le pilote. C'est à mon sens un point faible de DCS (et des simulations en général), la vision sur l'écran rend les détails moins visibles et on ne voit pas des choses qui serait pleinement visible dans la réalité.


Alors là je parle en tant qu'ancien pilote de Cessna 172. Voir un appareil de taille équivalente même à courte distance reste un défi, chaque virage est précéder d'une vérification de virage ou l'on va scanner le ciel de notre avant jusqu'à l'arrière côté ou l'on tourne.


Pour en avoir faire l'amer expérience, il est _très_  difficile de voir un appareil même s'il est à une bonne proximité.
C'est comme cela qu'une fois je me suis fait surprendre en final de mon aérodrome par un planeur.

La seul chose qui peut mettre en évidence, c'est la trainée.

----------


## Flappie

> Mmiicciiii ! Ayé j'suis passé ! Bon..... Stressant, résultat demain mais ça devrait être bon \o/
> Pas facile de faire ça en Anglais avec le stress 
> 
> Hey sinon, Flappie, petit cachotier ! Sur la dernière release de TacView !
> 
> Flappie has generously donated his Caucasus map for the benefit of everyone using Tacview. I would like to thank him again for his countless hours of work, this could not have been possible without him!
> 
> Top ça !


Ah, ça y est ?  ::):  J'avais galéré à trouver les bons réglages pour que ça colle avec Tacview, donc ça a traîné un peu. Content que ça te plaise !

----------


## KuroNyra

Bon, bonne mission de mon côté. Deux SU-24 intercepté qui attaquaient des troupes au sol.

J'ai eu en revanche deux choses bizarre.


1, mon EW ne m'indiquait pas les chasseurs ennemies visiblement, je pouvais voir les 14 et certains 18. Mais aucun Mig, ou Sukhoi.
2, j'ai eu une alerte lumineuse et sonore me demandant de baisser mon train d’atterrissage et de tourner le levier du train, étant trop loin d'un aéroport, et pas loin de l'heure du dodo, j'ai préférer faire un atterrissage d'urgence. Mais est-ce que quelqu'un à une idée d'où ça peut venir?

----------


## Qiou87

Si tu vas trop lentement le 18 a basse altitude allume la manette du train et alerte avec un son car il pense que tu veux atterrir et que tu as oublié le train. Contrôle mieux ta vitesse, ce n’est pas un F-15 ou Su-27 avec une puissance énorme, la gestion de l’énergie dans le 18 demande plus d’attention  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Alors, euh... comment dire ? J'aime le Viggen, na.
Non, sérieusement, le F14 est injouable en l'état, son Fox-3 étant inutile contre des chasseurs. Seule cible abattue si je me souviens bien, un Su-24, pour une bonne quinzaine de Fox-3 tirés pendant la partie. A vos dégouter d'un des meilleurs modules du jeu. Heureusement qu'on avait la K7 audio !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Alors, euh... comment dire ? J'aime le Viggen, na.
> Non, sérieusement, le F14 est injouable en l'état, son Fox-3 étant inutile contre des chasseurs. Seule cible abattue si je me souviens bien, un Su-24, pour une bonne quinzaine de Fox-3 tirés pendant la partie. A vos dégouter d'un des meilleurs modules du jeu. Heureusement qu'on avait la K7 audio !


Tu n'aurais pas pris des modèles A par hasard?

----------


## Qiou87

> Alors, euh... comment dire ? J'aime le Viggen, na.
> Non, sérieusement, le F14 est injouable en l'état, son Fox-3 étant inutile contre des chasseurs. Seule cible abattue si je me souviens bien, un Su-24, pour une bonne quinzaine de Fox-3 tirés pendant la partie. A vos dégouter d'un des meilleurs modules du jeu. Heureusement qu'on avait la K7 audio !


Je vais être franc, malgré 8 cibles aériennes abattues (2x Su-24, du Mig-23 et j'ai fini par 2x Su-30 dont un qui m'a abattu en mourant, l'enfoiré), j'ai aussi passé une moins bonne soirée que la dernière en Viggen. Déjà parce que sans Awacs et avec le datalink qui faisait des siennes, c'était assez foireux niveau SA. Faut aussi avouer que personne fait des calls propres, soit ça parle trop, soit ça donne des infos imprécises. On sait pas qui est qui sur le datalink, alors "j'ai quelqu'un dans mes 12 heures" bah désolé, je peux rien faire.  ::unsure::  Faudrait qu'on fasse un petit brief sur les indications Bulls + azimut + distance, même approx ça donne au moins une idée d'où pointer son radar lorsqu'on a pas d'Awacs. En CAP j'ai l'impression qu'on fait un peu du chacun pour soi, j'ai trouvé ça fouillis et pas si fun.

Merci à Nico pour la mission, la partie attaque au sol avait l'air fun et tu nous avais mis du vrai challenge en l'air. La semaine prochaine je repars en Viggen si on fait une mission à nous, à moins qu'on parte sur 4YA pour défoncer toute la carte en une soirée.  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

Apprendre le vigen en 7 jours, ça se fait pour de l'A2G?  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

Bon perso avec 2 kills au sol dont un friendly fire je n’ai pas été un parangon d'efficacité MAIS, je commence à apprivoiser de mieux en mieux le F/A 18 que je trouve vraiment intéressant, j'ai même réussi un appontage "propre" avec les flaps, le E bracket bien mis et gestion au gaz à peu près propre (satanée latence)

bon ok j'ai accroché au premier brin gnagnagna mais je me satisfait de peu pour le moment  ::(: 

Merci en tout cas notamment à Nico et David pour leur conseils

Pour autant je ne compte pas abandonner ma belle suédoise et je pense que j'alternerais entre Viggen et FA 18 à l'avenir  ::): 

@Kuro : oui c'est largement faisable! J'en suis la preuve.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je ne pensais pas que ca serai si galère de trouver les 6 convois d'attaque rouge dans ce territoire, la prochaine fois, je mettrais un auto-JTAC (pas l'AWACS, je crois que j'ai oublié de lui faire faire des rond dans le ciel).

En tout cas l'A-10C II m'a encore prouver hier son grand intérêt pour ce genre de mission et son viseur casque avec les waypoints, markpoints, SOI visible ::wub:: 





> Non, sérieusement, le F14 est injouable en l'état, son Fox-3 étant inutile contre des chasseurs. Seule cible abattue si je me souviens bien, un Su-24, pour une bonne quinzaine de Fox-3 tirés pendant la partie. A vos dégouter d'un des meilleurs modules du jeu. Heureusement qu'on avait la K7 audio !


Honnêtement, pas franchement contre car ca devenait vite embêtant pour faire une mission quand tu savais qu'un F-14 serait piloter et pourrait abattre pas mal de la CAP adverse sans qu'elle ne puisse rien faire.

----------


## Ranger 28

Bah hier soir... Premier F-16 Buggué, je repars, aucun contact valable au radar (tous les spots disparaissent pour ressortir 20 nautiques plus loin), le SA-11 qui m'a arrosé toute la soirée, contacts inconnus, aucunes réponses à mes budy spike, du coup j'ai tourné en rond pour au final 3 kills à vue au fox 3. Cherchez l'erreur. Au moins, même avion du début à la fin. Ni cassé ni abattu.
Vu le nombre de cibles sol détruite que j'ai vu défiler, ça a dû envoyer sec. La CAS a eu de quoi faire.

----------


## Flappie

> Faut aussi avouer que personne fait des calls propres, soit ça parle trop, soit ça donne des infos imprécises. On sait pas qui est qui sur le datalink, alors "j'ai quelqu'un dans mes 12 heures" bah désolé, je peux rien faire.  Faudrait qu'on fasse un petit brief sur les indications Bulls + azimut + distance, même approx ça donne au moins une idée d'où pointer son radar lorsqu'on a pas d'Awacs. En CAP j'ai l'impression qu'on fait un peu du chacun pour soi, j'ai trouvé ça fouillis et pas si fun.


Je suis d'accord : les coms CAP n'étaient pas bonnes car il y avait peu d'échange. Par contre, Zan m'en est témoin, quand nous vous indiquions des cibles à bord de notre "AWACS", je donnais le point de référence (souvent le WP1), l'azimuth, la distance et l'alti des contacts. Et nous n'entendions pas de réponse de votre part (genre "OK on y va" ou "Désolé, je suis winchester/j'ai déjà une cible/j'ai aquaponey").

Un petit cours par un expert serait le bienvenue. D'autant que le F-14 peut afficher le bullseye, maintenant (va falloir que je bachote, je sais pas faire).




> Apprendre le vigen en 7 jours, ça se fait pour de l'A2G?


Je dis oui ! Envoie-moi en MP tes dispos en soirée.




> ca devenait vite embêtant pour faire une mission quand tu savais qu'un F-14 serait piloter et pourrait abattre pas mal de la CAP adverse sans qu'elle ne puisse rien faire.


Ouais m'enfin y'a un juste milieu tout de même !  ::P: 

Je pense que les F-14 n'avaient pas le stored heading, je vais éditer la mission. Cela dit, 8 minutes d'alignement, ça nous a laissé le temps de réviser la bestiole.  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

A priori le SA11 a arrosé tout le monde, en même temps tout le temps sans véritablement tirer, étrange.

Pour la CAS vu mon expérience perso et ce que j'ai pu constater ce sont surtout les troupes au sol qui se mettaient dessus entre elles pendant que nous les cherchions désespérément  ::lol::

----------


## KuroNyra

> Si tu vas trop lentement le 18 a basse altitude allume la manette du train et alerte avec un son car il pense que tu veux atterrir et que tu as oublié le train. Contrôle mieux ta vitesse, ce n’est pas un F-15 ou Su-27 avec une puissance énorme, la gestion de l’énergie dans le 18 demande plus d’attention


ça marche, pourtant j'étais à mach 1  ::ninja::  Mais je note!





> Je dis oui ! Envoie-moi en MP tes dispos en soirée.


c'est pas difficile, tous les soirs à partir de 21H.... Sauf ce soir là parce que j'ai certaines choses à faire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> ça marche, pourtant j'étais à mach 1  Mais je note!


Si tu as un doute sur un souci de ton avion, il te faut contrôler 3 choses:
1. Le Master CAUTION en haut à gauche est-il allumé?
2. Si oui, y'a-t-il un message en bas du MFD de gauche indiquant la nature du problème?
3. en bout de la console de droite, près du genou droit du pilote, un tableau répertorie toutes les avaries possibles, si quelque chose ne va pas un voyant jaune s'illumine pour indiquer le problème.

Après t'en fais pas tu vas t'habituer aux différentes alertes et sons, tu sauras distinguer avec l'expérience entre un truc peu urgent, et une alerte imminente.  :;): 



Sinon j'ai progressé sur la page wiki des armes, en ajoutant un paquet d'armement russe. Manque encore les armes du Viggen, la tonne de variantes de roquettes russes, et que je regarde aussi les autres avions russes (j'ai fait juste les Sukhoi). Si vous avez des souhaits ou remarques je prends!

----------


## Flappie

C'est bon pour le Viggen.  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Super ce tableau!

----------


## Jokletox

Je vous ai complétement oublié mardi, j'ai plus l'habitude  ::XD::  Je serai là mardi prochain sans faute ^^

----------


## KuroNyra

> Je vous ai complétement oublié mardi, j'ai plus l'habitude  Je serai là mardi prochain sans faute ^^


T'as plutôt intérêt sinon on te force à utiliser un Mig-29.... Modèle A  ::ninja::

----------


## partizan

Flappie j'ai regardé le tacview et nos missiles 2 et 3 se sont fait leurrer par des flares bien avant d'être pitbull > je croyais que les mig 23 ne savaient pas quand tu tirais ?  
Un mauvais mode radar ?

----------


## Flappie

Des chaffs, tu veux dire ?
On était en TWS tout le temps, sauf une fois où on a tenté le PD STT -qui je crois, n'a rien changé.

Je vais te faire une compil de nos fails.  :;):

----------


## partizan

Je ne sais pas si la différence entre chaff et flares existe dans tacview... visuellement ce sont des petits carrés jaunes expulsés par le bandit. Pour ça que j'ai dit flares, mais tu as raison ce doit être des chaffs et si ce sont des flares alors dcs est tout cassé  ::cry::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ttaaaadddaaammmm !! Rin à voir mais ma période d'essai est validé ! Vala vala ! Un gros morceau de pression en moins  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Bravo !  ::):  Tu vas pouvoir envoyer chier les mecs qui te collent des réunion jusqu'à 20h !  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

> Des chaffs, tu veux dire ?
> On était en TWS tout le temps, sauf une fois où on a tenté le PD STT -qui je crois, n'a rien changé.
> 
> Je vais te faire une compil de nos fails.


Il y avait pas un bug avec l'aim-54 qui déclenchait sont radar directeur dès le début du vol?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, à l'époque. J'ignore si c'est toujours le cas. Toujours est-il qu'à l'époque de ce bug, on descendait environ 4 avions sur 5 missiles tirés.

----------


## war-p

Ouais je pense que c'est mix entre ça et le fait qu'ils ont un peu nerf les performances du missile en terme de manœuvrabilité. Ils ont peut être aussi augmenté la sensibilité aux leurres.

----------


## Olis

> Ttaaaadddaaammmm !! Rin à voir mais ma période d'essai est validé ! Vala vala ! Un gros morceau de pression en moins


La mienne aussi, hier, on va passer les fêtes sereinement  ::trollface::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Bravo !  Tu vas pouvoir envoyer chier les mecs qui te collent des réunion jusqu'à 20h !


Même pas, un désavantage de bosser avec des gens pas dans le même fuseau horaire  ::XD:: 

Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon Olis ! En plus avec la période actuelle, c'était quand même couillu de changer de boutique  :^_^: 

Sinon, pour revenir au topik, j'ai reçu mon colis de MonsterTech, mais il a été kidnappé par un lutin  :tired: 

Il paraît qu'il faut attendre que le gros Monsieur le dépose sous un arbre  :Emo:  Je mène l'enquête, paske c'est chelou ça  :Mario:

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon, pour revenir au topik, j'ai reçu mon colis de MonsterTech, mais il a été kidnappé par un lutin


Rien qui ne se règle pas à coup de GBU-12... oh wait!  ::ninja::

----------


## Sigps220

Question con, mais l'IA fait une différence en fonction du mode de lock et selon que le missile soit RADAR ou IR ? Je suis toujours parti sur le fait que l'IA était "cheaté" et qu'elle avait donc l'info du lancement de missile dès qu'il quittait le rail.

----------


## Flappie

Aucune idée. Il faudrait faire des tests pour le savoir.

----------


## Olis

MirabelleBenou, en même temps je n'avais pas trop le choix vu que j'étais payé três en retard en étant au chomage partiel, donc je leur ai fait un gros fuck en partant et je les grille sur la place, mais bon je m'égare

----------


## Qiou87

D'abord féloches à Olis et Mirabelle, j'espère que ça veut dire qu'on vous verra souvent le mardi soir.  ::): 

Ensuite, j'ai commencé un article sur notre wiki pour expliquer le BRAA, l'AWACS et globalement la communication lorsqu'on fait de la CAP. N'hésitez pas à me faire un retour et des suggestions d'améliorations. Je sais que mes schémas sont moches, j'ai aucun talent et j'ai fait ça sous PPT. L'idée est que l'on essaie, sans contrainte, de mieux s'organiser entre nous et de mieux communiquer. C'est pas l'armée, y'a pas de malus si on se plante, mais je pense que si chacun fait un effort on peut arriver à mieux se coordonner et à passer du bon temps tout en protégeant les copains.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Merci encore pour l'article. Désolé, je n'ai pas encore bossé dessus.

----------


## partizan

Je confirme que Flappie donnait les infos des contacts mardi. Par rapport au waypoint et non par rapport au bullseye

----------


## ze_droopy

@Qiou, je n'ai jamais fait attention a l'AWACS dans DCS (qui pour moi annonçait tout en BRAA), mais théoriquement un BRAA est différent d'un Bulls, i.e tu ne dois pas avoir les deux termes dans la même phrase.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je confirme que Flappie donnait les infos des contacts mardi. Par rapport au waypoint et non par rapport au bullseye


Dans l'article j'explique d'abord comment fait l'Awacs. Entre nous on peut faire autrement, effectivement par rapport à un waypoint (si on a tous les mêmes). Tant que c'est une donnée fixe que chacun peut voir rapidement ça me paraît bien. L'Awacs lui c'est forcément par rapport à ton avion ou au Bulls. On peut aussi se placer un Bullseye reconnaissable (bâtiment au sommet d'une colline, grand place au centre d'une ville...) en mission si on est dans une même zone. Hier soir avec David et Olive on se donnait les calls par rapport aux WP, avec juste "Waypoint 8, nord 30 nautiques" parce que des fois t'as pas l'info précise d'azimuth, et on s'en est bien sorti (sur 4YA, avec un paquet de CAP ennemie).

@Droopy: j'ai corrigé, en fait le format "BRA" est utilisé dans le cas d'un Bulls, mais effectivement l'Awacs de DCS n'a pas la même phraséologie (il indique par exemple "first group, Bulls 180, 20, 25,000" lorsqu'il t'annonce deux groupes, mais reprend bien Bearing/Range/Altitude pour t'indiquer où se trouve le contact). BRAA n'est dit par l'Awacs que pour un Bogey dope effectivement.

----------


## KuroNyra

"Ouais c'est l'AWACS, dit le con en viggen qui brûle les écureuils: t'as 3 contact en Hot qui arrive sur toi depuis tes 8 heures a environs 20 nautiques. Fais gaffe à ton cul!"


Flappie: trop crevé pour une formation ce soir. Je sais même pas si je vais passer sur 4YA je viens tout juste de rentrer du taf!

----------


## Flappie

Ça tombe bien, j'avais prévu autre chose. Repose-toi bien.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Question con, mais l'IA fait une différence en fonction du mode de lock et selon que le missile soit RADAR ou IR ? Je suis toujours parti sur le fait que l'IA était "cheaté" et qu'elle avait donc l'info du lancement de missile dès qu'il quittait le rail.


Quand tu lockes (enfin le missile te hurle dessus)un appareil à l'infrarouge (donc il ne se sait pas locker), l'IA envoi magiquement des flaires..........

----------


## KuroNyra

Peut-être un cône de vision a 360° sur une relative courte portée pour identifier les menaces types Fox 2?

----------


## Olis

Il existe des détecteurs de *lancement* de missiles IR, par exemple: https://www.thalesgroup.com/fr/monde...vance-au-monde, en cherchant un peu on doit pouvoir remonter au moins jusque dans les années 80.
Par contre que l'IA lance des flares alors que le missile n'a pas été lancé, comment dire... ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Quand tu lockes (enfin le missile te hurle dessus)un appareil à l'infrarouge (donc il ne se sait pas locker), l'IA envoi magiquement des flaires..........


L’IA pre-flare aussi quand t’es en position de tir, donc je sais pas si on peut être si catégorique sur son côté omniscient. Et c’est une tactique connue en BFM, si tu sais que l’ennemi peut tirer Fox2 tu flares a l’avance pour perturber l’accrochage du missile. Encore mieux si le missile verrouille un flare avant même de quitter le rail. Dans tous les cas elle s’en prend plus souvent que quand c’est un joueur je trouve.

----------


## Flappie

Je viens de faire un test très court : j'arrive avec mon Viggen dans les 6 d'un Su-27 qui vole tout droit. Je le vise avec mes AIM-9, il ne bronche pas. Je lui tire dessus à très courte portée, il ne bronche pas non plus. Attention de ne pas avancer des choses fausses si vous ne les testez pas avant (au passage, ça m'a pris 5 minutes).

----------


## Ranger 28

Si quelqu'un de patient à du temps pour former un pilote de Gazelle...

----------


## Flappie

J'y ai pas encore touché, désolé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Olis

> Je viens de faire un test très court : j'arrive avec mon Viggen dans les 6 d'un Su-27 qui vole tout droit. Je le vise avec mes AIM-9, il ne bronche pas. Je lui tire dessus à très courte portée, il ne bronche pas non plus. Attention de ne pas avancer des choses fausses si vous ne les testez pas avant (au passage, ça m'a pris 5 minutes).
> 
> http://youtu.be/G3TksZkTXrI


Avec quel niveau d'IA ? Moule ou Top Gun ?  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Le mode par défaut : Veteran, soit juste en-dessous de Ace. Les pilotes n'ont pas de sixième sens pour détecter un chasseur dans leurs six. Je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait le cas dans DCS.

----------


## Olis

> Le mode par défaut : Veteran, soit juste en-dessous de Ace. Les pilotes n'ont pas de sixième sens pour détecter un chasseur dans leurs six. Je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait le cas dans DCS.


Et les rétros, ils servent à quoi ?  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

> Et les rétros, ils servent à quoi ?


A faire des créneaux en marche arrière au roulage.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie



----------


## Qiou87

> Et les rétros, ils servent à quoi ?


Sérieux t'as déjà vu un bandit dans tes 6, que tu n'attendais pas, grâce aux rétros? C'est super facile d'arriver derrière un mec qui volerait droit, par dessous et dans l'axe, tu n'apparaîtras jamais dans ses rétros. Les rétros en dehors du vol en formation en lead, ou en dogfight, je trouve pas ça bien utile.

----------


## Olis

Vol en formation en lead, tu n'as pas à utiliser les rétros, ce sont les ailiers qui se calent sur toi. Sinon en dogfight c'est utile, aprês c'est certain que si tu fais 2h de vol avant d'arriver sur zone, tu ne vas pas regarder tes rétros ou três peu vu que tu n'es pas sur zone.

----------


## Qiou87

> Vol en formation en lead, tu n'as pas à utiliser les rétros, ce sont les ailiers qui se calent sur toi. Sinon en dogfight c'est utile, aprês c'est certain que si tu fais 2h de vol avant d'arriver sur zone, tu ne vas pas regarder tes rétros ou três peu vu que tu n'es pas sur zone.


Je les utilise pour voir si l’ailier est en position. Je sais bien que c’est à lui de se demerder mais dans le cas d’un IA savoir quand il t’a rejoint et que tu peux augmenter ta vitesse, c’est pratique.  :;):

----------


## Tugais

> [...]Attention de ne pas avancer des choses fausses si vous ne les testez pas avant (au passage, ça m'a pris 5 minutes).


C'est un problème qu'ils ont peut être réglé récemment, mais je ne compte pas le nombre de fois où en arrivant dans les six d'un appareil IA, ce dernier s'est mis à lancer des flares sans compter au moment même où le missile quitte le rail.

----------


## war-p

Oui le coup du flare pile au moment du tir missile, c'est classique dans dcs.

----------


## Bopnc

Pour les flares aux départs missiles je ne sais pas exactement, mais j'ai le souvenir très cuisant de Mig-21 qui lancent une manœuvre évasive à l'instant exact ou ils entrent dans ta ligne de tir alors que tu arrives en arrière et par dessous.
Ca m'avais d'autant plus agacé que je m'étais remis au Mig-21 dans la foulée et que j'ai réalisé que cet appareil avait une visibilité arrière digne d'un T-34/76.  ::P:

----------


## KuroNyra

De jolie dogfight avec les IA ce soir avec moi et Ranger. On a notamment vue un F-14A fait un virage serré à 9G et réussir à abattre a la mitraille le Viper de Ranger.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour les flares aux départs missiles je ne sais pas exactement, mais j'ai le souvenir très cuisant de Mig-21 qui lancent une manœuvre évasive à l'instant exact ou ils entrent dans ta ligne de tir alors que tu arrives en arrière et par dessous.
> Ca m'avais d'autant plus agacé que je m'étais remis au Mig-21 dans la foulée et que j'ai réalisé que cet appareil avait une visibilité arrière digne d'un T-34/76.


Si tu as un chasseur dans tes 06, c'est que tu mérite la mort.
~Un type en Union Soviétique, probablement~  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

Y'aura du monde pour mardi soir ou tout le monde est sur Cyberpunk? Nico/Flappie vous confirmez pas de mission "fraîche", on se fait un tour sur *4YA Syria*?

Pour ceux qui connaissent pas 4YA: PVE en mission dynamique, on commence au sud (King Hussein + Ramat David), le but est de libérer les aéroports rouges un après l'autre en détruisant les cibles dessus. SAM, CAP, AAA... y'a plein de menaces. Tous les avions sont dispos. La partie est gagnée si on arrive à libérer tous les aéroports avant la fin du temps imparti, mais comme c'est public on sait pas quand a eu lieu le dernier reset. JTAC dispo sur certains aéroports mais pas tous.

----------


## Flappie

Ca me convient tout à fait.  ::): 
Je serai en Viggen.

----------


## Qiou87

*Mardi 15 décembre sur 4YA Syria - 21h*

Flappie - Viggen
Setzer - Viggen
Qiou87 - Hornet
David - Hornet
Tux - Hornet
Nico - Hornet
Papagueff - Hornet/Warthog
Patxie - Warthog/Hornet
Ranger - Viper ou Tomcat
Dusty - F14?
JimJim - F14?
Kuro - Fu-17 Flangle
Partizan - ?

Lilian - Awacs

Incertain:
Mirabelle

----------


## ze_droopy

Je devrais pouvoir être là, en n'importe.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je ne serai pas sur Cyberpunk, mais je sais pas si je serai là  ::P:

----------


## papagueff

> Y'aura du monde pour mardi soir ou tout le monde est sur Cyberpunk? Nico/Flappie vous confirmez pas de mission "fraîche", on se fait un tour sur *4YA Syria*?
> 
> Pour ceux qui connaissent pas 4YA: PVE en mission dynamique, on commence au sud (King Hussein + Ramat David), le but est de libérer les aéroports rouges un après l'autre en détruisant les cibles dessus. SAM, CAP, AAA... y'a plein de menaces. Tous les avions sont dispos. La partie est gagnée si on arrive à libérer tous les aéroports avant la fin du temps imparti, mais comme c'est public on sait pas quand a eu lieu le dernier reset. JTAC dispo sur certains aéroports mais pas tous.


 C'est quoi Cyberpunk ? faut il télécharger un logiciel spécifique ? Enfin si je suis présent F18 ou A 10c

----------


## davidmontpellier

> *Mardi 15 décembre sur 4YA Syria - 21h*
> 
> Flappie - Viggen
> Qiou87 - Hornet
> Dusty - F-N'importe Mk1


David en F18

----------


## Flappie

> C'est quoi Cyberpunk ? faut il télécharger un logiciel spécifique ?


Preum's ! Ma nouvelle signature.  ::lol:: 

Pour info, papagueff, c'est un jeu qui n'a rien à voir avec le simu de vol, et qui était attendu depuis des années par beaucoup de monde. Et il est sorti il y a quelques jours. Ta phrase est drôle car je pense que tous les autres de ce topic, moi inclus, ont été bassiné au sujet de ce jeu qu'on l'ait voulu ou non, pendant plusieurs années.

----------


## Ranger 28

Présent of course. F-16 ou F-14 suivant le sens du vent.

----------


## TuxFr78

Présent ! F18 je pense
J’ai commencé à me former en CAS

----------


## KuroNyra

> *Mardi 15 décembre sur 4YA Syria - 21h*
> 
> Flappie - Viggen
> Qiou87 - Hornet
> Dusty - F-N'importe Mk1
> Papagueff - Cyber-F18 ou A10-punk
> David - Hornet
> 
> Incertain:
> Mirabelle


Présent, je sais pas encore sur quoi je vais partir, mais sans doute un F-machin truc.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ranger 28

> Présent, je sais pas encore sur quoi je vais partir, mais sans doute un F-machin truc.


MDR ! Tu te mouilles pas !

----------


## partizan

J’en suis, mais je verrai en quoi une fois sur place.

----------


## Flappie

> MDR ! Tu te mouilles pas !


Si, si, le message est très clair de mon point de vue.  :tired:   ::lol::

----------


## Setzer

Ah la tentation est grande de poursuivre à night city mais je vais pas laisser mon Flappie tout seul dans sa pelle à tarte  donc go Ajs37, je prendrais le F18 en alternance ^^

----------


## ze_droopy

Jimjim sera aussi de la partie.

----------


## Qiou87

Super! Les quelques gars qui seront dessus risquent de faire une drôle de tête quand ils vont voir débarquer une dizaine de canards d'un coup.  ::lol:: 

Heureusement la mission auto-génère la CAP en fonction de nos appareils, donc vous inquiétez pas, on va pas s'ennuyer.  :;): 

@Setzer: je suis comme toi, mais un peu break ça fait du bien, pour prendre de la hauteur... Surtout au début les Viggen va falloir faire comme en vrai et attendre que CAP et SEAD soient passés. Y'a beaucoup de défense SAM avec mix moyenne et courte portée (pas trop de SA-10 si je me souviens, heureusement). Les Hornet & Viper vont avoir de quoi s'amuser.

----------


## Flappie

> @Setzer: je suis comme toi, mais un peu break ça fait du bien, pour prendre de la hauteur... Surtout au début les Viggen va falloir faire comme en vrai et attendre que CAP et SEAD soient passés. Y'a beaucoup de défense SAM avec mix moyenne et courte portée (pas trop de SA-10 si je me souviens, heureusement). Les Hornet & Viper vont avoir de quoi s'amuser.


Il suffit d'emmener des contremsures, bien que ça enlève deux emports sur quatre...
A quoi ressemblent les cibles sur 4YA? J'ai cru comprendre que tous les waypoints étaient... des bases. C'est bien ça ?

----------


## Qiou87

> A quoi ressemblent les cibles sur 4YA? J'ai cru comprendre que tous les waypoints étaient... des bases. C'est bien ça ?


Le menu comm -> F10 permet d'obtenir la liste des WP et à quoi ils correspondent histoire qu'on aille tous au même endroit. Effectivement chaque WP est un aéroport rouge. Les cibles à détruire sur chaque aéroport sont: des sites SAM, des véhicules AAA et des blindés. En moyenne je dirai 8-10 véhicules par aéroport, mais ça peut être plus sur les gros (Damas), parfois des bâtiments aussi. Il y a aussi des cibles en dehors des aéroports.

Chaque aéroport libéré ouvre la possibilité d'y spawner et y génère un peu de défense (SAM courte portée en général), ce qui donne bien l'impression d'une ligne de front qui progresse si on s'y prend correctement et qu'on libère les aéroports de façon cohérente.

Tout est visible sur la carte F10 car ce sont des serveurs prévus pour l'entraînement.

----------


## Empnicolas

Présent ce soir très certainement en F-18, le temps que le F-16 évolue.

Je viens de me rendre compte que les deux prochaines semaines sont les semaines de Noël et du jour de l'an, donc pas sur d'avoir le temps de faire des missions pour ces deux semaines et d'être présent.

----------


## Ranger 28

Côté SAM, tu vas trouver du Hawk, Patriot, SA-6, SA-8, SA-9, SA-11 et SA-15. Voir un ou deux SA-2.
En CAP, M2000-5, F-4E, F-14A (fox1 et fox2 uniquement), F-5E, Su-27,SU-30, SU-33 et Mig-25.
Ils spawnent en l'air pour la plupart, donc neutraliser leur base n'est pas une option.

Avantage ce soir, Lilian sera là en AWACS.

----------


## Qiou87

> Côté SAM, tu vas trouver du Hawk, Patriot, SA-6, SA-8, SA-9, SA-11 et SA-15. Voir un ou deux SA-2.
> En CAP, M2000-5, F-4E, F-14A (fox1 et fox2 uniquement), F-5E, Su-27,SU-30, SU-33 et Mig-25.
> Ils spawnent en l'air pour la plupart, donc neutraliser leur base n'est pas une option.
> 
> Avantage ce soir, Lilian sera là en AWACS.


Génial ça! J'ajoute qu'en CAP il faut pas croire que c'est la promenade. Autant le 14 et ses Sparrow est un danger gérable, autant le M2000-5, les Su-30 et Su-33 sont de vraies plaies et nous ont fait mordre la poussière plusieurs fois. Faudra bien se coordonner.  :;): 

@Nico: pas de soucis, je pense que sur ces deux semaines de toute façon la présence sera plus aléatoire pour tout le monde! Au pire et si ça plait à tout le monde ce soir, on retournera sur 4YA. Faut que ça reste un plaisir pour toi de nous faire des missions et que tu aies le temps.  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

Oubli de ma part côté SAM : Systèmes Roland et Challenger aussi. 
Pour les fana du radada, gaffe aux Guepards, ils sont bien plus redoutables que les ZSU-23

----------


## patxiea66

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un pote à Lilian (et joueur régulier chez GDC) et je vous rejoins ce soir donc en A10C II Warthog ou F18 si besoins !

----------


## Flappie

Bienvenue parmi nous.  ::):  Tu auras un p'tit nom en vocal, ou on devra vraiment t'appeler pat-ixe-iheuah-soixante-six ?  ::o: 

J'imagine que Lilian t'a transmis les coordonnées du serveur Teamspeak. Préviens-moi si ce n'est pas le cas afin de ne pas te retrouver à la porte.

----------


## patxiea66

J'ai déjà le TS oui et concernant le pseudo j'en ai entendu dans tout les sens haha, mais PAT sera plus simple  ::lol::

----------


## ze_droopy

Preum's pour faire partie de la PAT patrouille!  :haha:

----------


## patxiea66

Avec plaisir  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

::XD::  J'ai ri.

----------


## Tugais

Il y a désormais un sacré effectif chez les canards. À quand une escadrille ?

----------


## Setzer

Ben techniquement l'escadrille existe déjà, elle est juste, tel le F14, à géométrie variable  :;):

----------


## Liliann

Présent ce soir en tant que contrôleurs ! 
Les Pictures font chauffer !!

----------


## Jokletox

Pas dispo  ::(:

----------


## Loloborgo

Présent en Hornet  :;):

----------


## patxiea66

Un petit retour sur ma première sortie avec vous, c'était vraiment sympa même si j'ai mis 10 mins au début à comprendre comment marchait SRS sur l'A-10, après ça a bien marché, j'ai pas cet avion depuis longtemps  donc je ne savais pas trop ce que je valais dessus et finalement c'était pas trop mal. Dommage que la désignation laser entre moi et papa n'ai pas fonctionné, ça aurait été vraiment cool donc je vais me renseigner un peu plus la dessus  ! Voili Voilou merci à vous tous !

----------


## TuxFr78

La prochaine fois je volerai en A10 avec vous je pense. J’ai pas trop aimé le F18 en CAS. Y a pas le côté fun du A10  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Un petit retour sur ma première sortie avec vous, c'était vraiment sympa même si j'ai mis 10 mins au début à comprendre comment marchait SRS sur l'A-10, après ça a bien marché, j'ai pas cet avion depuis longtemps  donc je ne savais pas trop ce que je valais dessus et finalement c'était pas trop mal. Dommage que la désignation laser entre moi et papa n'ai pas fonctionné, ça aurait été vraiment cool donc je vais me renseigner un peu plus la dessus  ! Voili Voilou merci à vous tous !


On y était pas arrivé y'a quelques temps avec Flappie aussi. Je sais pas si ça marche en fait le "buddy lasing". Bienvenue dans le groupe en tout cas!

----------


## patxiea66

> On y était pas arrivé y'a quelques temps avec Flappie aussi. Je sais pas si ça marche en fait le "buddy lasing". Bienvenue dans le groupe en tout cas!


Merci beaucoup !
Je viens de lire un poste sur le buddy lasing à l'instant et ils disent que si le laser est activé trop tôt, la bombe tombe trop court (système de guidage un peu foireux de la GBU 12) donc ils préconisent d'allumer le laser 10 à 12 secondes avant l'impact voir 8 secondes

----------


## ze_droopy

Le buddy lasing marche très bien de mémoire, mais comme dans la réalité, il impose une cinématique correcte de l'illuminateur et du tireur, qui doivent être du même côté de la cible.
Ensuite, que ce soit en buddy ou en self lasing, dès que tu allumes ton laser, si ta bombe le repère elle écourte sa trajectoire initiale pour pointer dessus, dégradant son énergie. Donc si tu l'as larguée en portée max, elle tombera court.

----------


## Flappie

> Le buddy lasing marche très bien de mémoire, mais comme dans la réalité, il impose une cinématique correcte de l'illuminateur et du tireur, qui doivent être du même côté de la cible.
> Ensuite, que ce soit en buddy ou en self lasing, dès que tu allumes ton laser, si ta bombe le repère elle écourte sa trajectoire initiale pour pointer dessus, dégradant son énergie. Donc si tu l'as larguée en portée max, elle tombera court.


J'ignorais tout ça, merci. Peux-tu ajouter un laïus au wiki s'il te plait ?

----------


## partizan

Je confirme, le buddy lasing fonctionne (testé entre harrier et 2000 pour de la gbu12 ainsi qu’en f14 avec... dusty (f18 ?) pour du maverick.
Il faut y aller avec méthode. Arriver par le côté éclairé et savoir quand larguer. Si pas d’indications hud c’est à 45 degrés de cible (au jugé).

----------


## Qiou87

> Le buddy lasing marche très bien de mémoire, mais comme dans la réalité, il impose une cinématique correcte de l'illuminateur et du tireur, qui doivent être du même côté de la cible.
> Ensuite, que ce soit en buddy ou en self lasing, dès que tu allumes ton laser, si ta bombe le repère elle écourte sa trajectoire initiale pour pointer dessus, dégradant son énergie. Donc si tu l'as larguée en portée max, elle tombera court.


Intéressant, j'y avais pas du tout pensé!

Hier j'ai découvert un truc, à force que david nous bassine sur ses 154C: en fait c'est cheaté ce truc. Au lieu de t'embêter à illuminer ta cible gentillement, à faire des passes propres (8 passes si tu as 8x GBU-12), tu illumines tes cibles au range max. du pod, désigne en TOO, tire (tant que tu es assez haut la 154C va planner aisément jusqu'à la cible), désigne, tire, désigne... Hier en y allant à l'improviste j'ai pu en lâcher 4 en une passe. J'avais auparavant fait que du pre-planned en JSOW en tapant les coordonnées précises, c'est pas drôle. Je suppose que les JDAM c'est la même, la portée en moins?

Du coup devant tant d'efficacité je vais ptet repasser en Viggen la semaine prochaine moi.  ::O:

----------


## Empnicolas

> Merci beaucoup !
> Je viens de lire un poste sur le buddy lasing à l'instant et ils disent que si le laser est activé trop tôt, la bombe tombe trop court (système de guidage un peu foireux de la GBU 12) donc ils préconisent d'allumer le laser 10 à 12 secondes avant l'impact voir 8 secondes


En A-10C, je mets 30secondes d'auto-lase contrairement aux 8-10 préconiser dans les tuto (car si tu vole haut, ta bombe dévie trop et ne voit plus le laser quand il s'active 8-10secondes avant l'impact)





> Le buddy lasing marche très bien de mémoire, mais comme dans la réalité, il impose une cinématique correcte de l'illuminateur et du tireur, qui doivent être du même côté de la cible.
> Ensuite, que ce soit en buddy ou en self lasing, dès que tu allumes ton laser, si ta bombe le repère elle écourte sa trajectoire initiale pour pointer dessus, dégradant son énergie. Donc si tu l'as larguée en portée max, elle tombera court.


Je confirme ce que dis Dusty, on n'a jamais eut de soucis alors qu'on en à fait avec plusieurs type d'appareil en même temps. Sur l'A-10C, pour activer le laser, il faut rester appuyer sur le bouton ou alors aller dans les menu du TGP pour activer l'activation permanente sur appui (de démoire Latch ou un truc comme ca, c'est sur la colonnes de droite dans les option du TGP).





> Intéressant, j'y avais pas du tout pensé!
> 
> Hier j'ai découvert un truc, à force que david nous bassine sur ses 154C: en fait c'est cheaté ce truc. Au lieu de t'embêter à illuminer ta cible gentillement, à faire des passes propres (8 passes si tu as 8x GBU-12), tu illumines tes cibles au range max. du pod, désigne en TOO, tire (tant que tu es assez haut la 154C va planner aisément jusqu'à la cible), désigne, tire, désigne... Hier en y allant à l'improviste j'ai pu en lâcher 4 en une passe. J'avais auparavant fait que du pre-planned en JSOW en tapant les coordonnées précises, c'est pas drôle. Je suppose que les JDAM c'est la même, la portée en moins?
> 
> Du coup devant tant d'efficacité je vais ptet repasser en Viggen la semaine prochaine moi.


Les AGM-154 sont totalement ingérable pour un concepteur de mission car surpuissant (prise de risque/efficacité) surtout quand on ne veux pas limiter les emports et leurs seul contre est des cibles en mouvements (mais ca pose d'autre soucis ailleurs). Du coup, il faut compter sur le fair-play des pilotes, dans la réalité, il n'y a pas de  de gros stocke de 154 et leurs utilisation sera bien réfléchi.
Il faut savoir adapter son emport à ce que l'on a en face pour que ca reste suffisamment fun, déjà que les passes de GBU-12 c'est potentiellement chiant, d'où mes passes en mk-82 hier pour bombarder des BMP-1.

----------


## ze_droopy

En parlant de passes à la bombe lisse, il m'a fallu 2x F-18 avec 8x Mk83 + 1x Mk84 pour réussir à couler le Kuznetsov.
Soit 20000 lbs de bombes...
Mais techniquement c'est faisable en binôme (CCIP en piqué à 60° entre 27000 et 20000 ft).


J'ai trouvé ça un peu désorganisé hier (toujours au niveau des comms), c'est dommage, on aurait pu être plus groupés.
Je n'insiste pas non plus parce que je n'ai pas fait bcp d'effort non plus, je faisais assez de bêtises comme ça.

Mais à une dizaine comme hier sur 4YA, y'a moyen de se faire des COMAO super efficaces, avec un semblant de préparation.

----------


## Setzer

Pour les opé synchro, perso je trouve que SRS est plus un handicap qu'un avantage : car cela segmente beaucoup les différents groupe et à titre perso j'ai encore du mal à avoir le réflexe de switcher entre les fréquences à la volée dans le feu de l'action tout en  restant efficace dans la manip du piège...

----------


## Flappie

Pourtant, c'est pas différent du whisper de TS : un bouton pour le whisper (canal 251 mardi dernier) et un bouton pour le groupe dans lequel tu voles. A moins que tu n'utilises qu'un un seul PTT?

----------


## Setzer

Oui un seul PTT car vu que certains boutons deconnent sur mon g940 je suis limité dans les touches que je peux attribuer.

----------


## Flappie

Et tu n'utilises pas un second bouton pour switcher entre les radios?

----------


## KuroNyra

Magnifique soirée aujourd'hui avec Tophe en F14, moi en pilotage, lui en RIO.

On a noté que les Phoenix-C ont du mal à toucher les cibles au delà de 20 nautiques. On a eu plus de 8 tirs à longue distance tous raté de peu. C'est rageant.


Cela s'est terminé à 3 reprise en turnfight ou j'ai réussi à en partie prendre la main et abattre au total 4 appareil.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*:* Beaucoup de nouvelles* !!!

On commence par l'annonce de l'ouverture des précommandes pour la suite de *Flying Circus Volume 1*, j'ai nommé *Flying Circus Volume 2* : https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...cus-volume-ii/




Jason Williams vient d'officialiser la sortie du deuxième volume de la série Flying Circus sur le nouveau moteur d'IL-2 Great Battles.

Après un premier volume bien timide en terme de contenu (petite carte, pas de mode carrière), le studio 1CGS vient de finaliser un accord avec son partenaire Ugra Media pour la sortie d'un deuxième volume (FC2) et même d'un troisième opus (FC3).  Preuve que le premier volume, malgré ses faiblesses, a rencontré un réel succès auprès des fans de WWI.

Ce n'était pas forcement gagné d'avance après l'abandon du développement de ROF qui avait suscité pas mal de réactions négatives.

Cette annonce permet de voir l'avenir de la WWI sous un meilleur jour concernant la variété du gameplay avec le retour des grands bombardiers comme le *Handley Page 0-400* et le *Gotha GV*, l'arrivée des biplaces de reconnaissance et de bombardement comme le* Breguet 14.B2, l' Airco DH.4 et le DFW CV.* 

Le reste des chasseurs prévus permet de couvrir la période Mi 1917 jusqu'à l'armistice de 1918 avec du *Spad 7.C1, du Sopwith Triplane, du Nieuport 28.C1, du Pfalz D.XII et du Fokker D.VIII*.

L'opus FC 3 devrait ainsi couvrir le reste des avions de ROF pour la période fin 1915 à 1917.

A noter que 2 avions Collectors sont déjà dans les cartons mais sans plus de précisions.

Côté carte, les développeurs ont prévu pour FC 2 d'*agrandir la carte de FC 1 du secteur d'Harras* et de *rajouter le secteur de Verdun*.

Pour FC 3, l*e secteur de Reims sera ajouté* pour au final ne faire plus qu'une grande carte comme celle de ROF.



Les précommandes sont ouvertes sur le store officiel avec belle promotion de -20$ pour FC 2 jusqu'au 15 janvier 2021 soit 59.99$: https://il2sturmovik.com/store/flying-circus/

Après cette date, le jeu bénéficiera des traditionnelles promo da version early-access à - 10% jusqu'à la sortie officielle soit 69.99$ au lieu de 79.99$.

De plus FC 1 est aussi en promo à -66% ce qui le met à 27.19$




Jason a apporté des précisions concernant ces choix pour FC et le futures: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...officers-club/


- - - Mise à jour - - -

*IL-2Great Battles: Patch 4.504* 

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1036923

Parmi les ajouts d'importances:

L'option de rugosité visuel du terrain qui est maintenant visible pour les chars ainsi que les avions. Avant seul la physique était pris en compte. 



Deuxième gros changement, la révision presque complète de l'équilibre du volume sonore dans les cockpits des avions afin des les plus réaliste

En troisième, une amélioration graphique de la fumée des incendies à l'horizon 

 

Et pour finir, l'amélioration des effets plus détaillés des tires des canons ainsi que l'effet de souffle sur l'herbe.

La liste comprend une soixantaines de points dont les nouveaux habits des pilotes américain.

----------


## Qiou87

Nouvelle OB de DCS, et surprise!
- *Introduced multi-crew for DCS UH-1H Huey* (des candidats pour essayer ça mardi? Ou un autre soir peut-être? Rien de tel que 4 canards dans un hélico inefficace sur le champ de bataille pour réussir les missions!)
- AV-8B: added VR pilot body
- F-16: Fixed the logic of the System Point of Interest (SPI) concept (il semble y avoir beaucoup de fix sur les Mavericks!  ::wub:: )
- Added new MBT T-72B3, SPAAG ZSU-57-2, and APC BTR-82A

Pas une énorme update en terme d'ajout, beaucoup de "fix", ce qui peut laisser espérer un passage en stable dans quelques semaines si y'a pas de bug qui casse tout.

----------


## war-p

Je viens de tester les infos dans le HMD dans le f18. Mais c'est génial avec le datalink  :Bave:  Il suffit d'un awacs et on voit tout  ::love:: .

----------


## Qiou87

> Je viens de tester les infos dans le HMD dans le f18. Mais c'est génial avec le datalink  Il suffit d'un awacs et on voit tout .


Je crois qu'on va devoir bannir les F-18 de nos soirées, entre ça et les armements trop précis (la Paveway III qui arrive dans l'OB d'aujourd'hui a l'air super), le 18 va vraiment être ultra OP. Mais bon en tant qu'utilisateur VR qui galère parfois à voir les ennemis et unités au sol, clairement ces ajouts sur le HMD sont géniaux.

----------


## war-p

> Je crois qu'on va devoir bannir les F-18 de nos soirées, entre ça et les armements trop précis (la Paveway III qui arrive dans l'OB d'aujourd'hui a l'air super), le 18 va vraiment être ultra OP. Mais bon en tant qu'utilisateur VR qui galère parfois à voir les ennemis et unités au sol, clairement ces ajouts sur le HMD sont géniaux.


J'attends vraiment le radar de suivi de terrain, je ferai une skin suédoise et je me camouflerai en viggen  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

EDIT: non rien, j'arrive à la bourre. Dispo pour tester le multicrouuuuu !




> Pas une énorme update en terme d'ajout


Boh, rien du tout. ED a enfin tenu une promesse qu'ils avaient faite à la sortie du Huey en... 2013 !

EDIT2:
Fix/ajouts remarquables :

" Added modify coalition in mission editor (Thank you to Grimes and uboats, their mod is now no longer required if used). " -> on peut modifier les coalitions d'une mission déjà créée.  ::wub:: 
" AI. Helicopters will be spawn on the FARP with direction opposite to wind instead of North direction. "
" ME. Added Argentina. "  :;): 
" F-14 : Fixed AIM-7 not tracking correctly in PD-STT.  "
" F-14 : AIM-54 now uses distance (determined by TGT Size switch: large=13NM, medium=10NM, small=6NM) for going active, instead of 16s TTI. "
" AJS37 : Updated RB75 A/B/T (AGM-65 A/ :B):  flight model and seeker behaviour.  " -> serait-ce la fin du Maverick "terminator" ?

Et aussi tout plein d'amour pour les maps.

----------


## Loloborgo

Bonne nouvelles pour les aficionados du Viggen, dont je fais partie même si je suis loin de maîtriser la bête, mais Chuck va mettre à jour son guide et annonce plus de 500 pages d'amour à mach 1 au-dessus des arbres.  :^_^: 

Info qui émane de son Twitter!


Autre chose mardi soir impossible de me connecter à SRS, j'étais bien sur le bon serveur, je voyais bien les canards, l'icône VOIP était également vert mais impossible d'actionner la radio... C'est déjà arrivé à un Canard ? J'ai loupé un truc dans ma checklist sur le F/A-18 ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

@Qiou, ah mais carrément le Huey en multicrew ! Pas avant Janvier par contre je pense :P

----------


## ze_droopy

Alors ce multicrew Huey?

----------


## Flappie

L'update a mis du temps à être dispo. J'ai pas testé pour ma part.

----------


## partizan

Si j’ai bien compris on tient à 4 dedans ?!

----------


## ze_droopy

> Si j’ai bien compris on tient à 4 dedans ?!


Oui

----------


## Flappie

Avec notre moyenne de 12-16 joueurs les mardis, on va pouvoir faire des missions avec seulement 4 Hueys !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ze_droopy

Moi je voudrais savoir si le door gunner peut changer de côté s'il est seul...

----------


## Qiou87

> Avec notre moyenne de 12-16 joueurs les mardis, on va pouvoir faire des missions avec seulement 4 Hueys !


Reste à résoudre la question: faut-il le module pour être gunner? Ok pour le pilote/co-pilote, mais les tireurs de porte aussi?

Après une mission adaptée avec peu de nav, des cibles molles à taper, pas trop de AAA... ça peut être carrément fun.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Reste à résoudre la question: faut-il le module pour être gunner? Ok pour le pilote/co-pilote, mais les tireurs de porte aussi?


Oui il faut le module.

----------


## Sigps220

Ca fait cher la M60. Pour le coup, je ne sais pas trop si DCS s'y prête trop. C'est plutôt un trip à la ARMA.

----------


## Tugais

> F-14 : AIM-54 now uses distance (determined by TGT Size switch: large=13NM, medium=10NM, small=6NM) for going active, instead of 16s TTI.


Il va piquer bien fort. Six malheureux nautiques pour un chasseur pour être avertis qu'un missile déboule à Mach28 ; perso je vois un spike de 14, je tourne le dos direct et file en green sector si aucun AWACS contrôle l'espace.

----------


## Flappie

> Ca fait cher la M60. Pour le coup, je ne sais pas trop si DCS s'y prête trop. C'est plutôt un trip à la ARMA.


On est d'accord au sujet des 2 zozos aux portes droite et gauche. Pour le copilote, par contre ça va être un régal !

Le trip à la ArmA aurait pu fonctionner s'il avait été possible d'entrer en tant que passager sans posséder le module. Hélas, leur système de protection de licence et leur modules ne sont pas codés ainsi. Une réforme permettrait peut-être ça à l'avenir ? Ce serait bien une question à leur poser au prochain AMA, tiens...

----------


## Sigps220

En parlant de trip à la ARMA c'est plutôt l'idée d'une mission en hélico pour taper des cibles molles surtout avec un hélico de transport. Je trouve que ARMA se prête mieux à ce type de gameplay avec la possibilité d'interagir et de déposer un groupe de fantassin qu'on protégera d'en haut tout en restant en liaison. 

Dans DCS tu ne pourras que faire la mission de livraison et tu auras une moins grande interaction avec les troupes au sol qui seront IA (combined arm étant plutôt centré blindé). Outre le fait que DCS modélise plutôt des blindés.

----------


## Mug Bubule

J'envisage d'acheter un HOTAS après des années à jouer péniblement au clavier et à la souris, pendant mes recherches je suis tombé sur l'article d'ackboo qui prophétisait un sursaut de vente d'occasions pour la fin d'année. Après avoir un peu cherché je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose et je me demandait si les canards ici seraient peut-être un peu plus au courant de ce genre de choses?

Le fait qu'on ne trouve plus grand chose à la vente sur amazon et co aide pas beaucoup et je me sens pas trop de me lancer dans un setup à 1000€ pour un premier HOTAS.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ca fait cher la M60. Pour le coup, je ne sais pas trop si DCS s'y prête trop. C'est plutôt un trip à la ARMA.


Ben en fait maintenant tu peux avoir un pilote qui se concentre sur le pilotage, et le copilote sur les armes. Et comme les positions sont interchangeables en vol, ça peut être fun!

----------


## Flappie

> J'envisage d'acheter un HOTAS après des années à jouer péniblement au clavier et à la souris, pendant mes recherches je suis tombé sur l'article d'ackboo qui prophétisait un sursaut de vente d'occasions pour la fin d'année. Après avoir un peu cherché je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose et je me demandait si les canards ici seraient peut-être un peu plus au courant de ce genre de choses?
> 
> Le fait qu'on ne trouve plus grand chose à la vente sur amazon et co aide pas beaucoup et je me sens pas trop de me lancer dans un setup à 1000€ pour un premier HOTAS.


Salut Mug Bubule. Alors en fait, la sortie de FS2020 a phagocyté le marché du joystick et il est devenu difficile d'en trouver d'occasion à des prix raisonnables. Par ailleurs, le prix du neuf a grossi un peu. Ainsi, le Warthog est trouvable à son prix de sortie (500 €) alors que des malins comme moi avaient pu le toucher à 220 € (neuf) par le passé. Comme tu peux le voir sur le graph, les vendeurs de neuf vendent le leur le double du prix ! Une folie. Le prix de l'occase, lui, atteint presque le prix du neuf. Quand le soufflé FS2020 va retomber, ça ira mieux. Attends que les fêtes passent et retourne voir ce même graphique.

----------


## Genchou

Sympa la vidéo 2021 and beyond d'ED (link). Un peu ronflant et auto-congratulant, mais de jolis visuels et surtout un superbe overhaul des nuages, j'espère que ça viendra avant décembre 2021.
L'officialisation de l'Apache m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre. Je suis heureux de voir un nouvel hélico pointer le bout du nez, mais je ne vois ça que comme un nouvel engin biplace qui sera imbuvable en singleplayer et qui risque malheureusement d'avancer au même rythme que le F-16.

----------


## Qiou87

On peut l'intégrer la vidéo avec les balises youtube:


Les nuages sont beaux à en pleurer par rapport à ce qu'on a actuellement. Ca fait rêver, pareil Genchou, j'espère qu'on les verra bientôt. On voit aussi la vue du airboss dans le SC, le Mosquito qui arrive bientôt, le Hind, les Mariannes...

Le Apache c'est quand même le premier hélico Blufor d'attaque qu'on aura, alors que côté redfor on était déjà servi (et le Hind va encore renforcer ça). Perso ça m'enthousiasme si la système d'IA qui va avec est facile à utiliser et efficace. Les hélicos c'est un gros gros plaisir pour moi en VR. Mais bon on ne verra pas le Apache avant 2022 de toute façon, c'est juste un teaser. 2021 ce sera le Hind et le Kiowa Warrior, c'est déjà bien d'en avoir 2 en un an.  ::): 

EDIT: les *soldes d'hiver ont commencé chez ED et dureront jusqu'au 11 janvier.* Nous avons droit à une période de 2 semaines *à partir du 22 décembre de "free to play"* (tous les modules accessibles).

EDIT2: on voit aussi beaucoup de Mig-29 dans cette vidéo, peut-être une semi-confirmation qu'ils prévoient bien un Mig-29A comme évoqué dans plusieurs interviews?

----------


## partizan

Waaaaa mais cést vraiment les nuages que l’on aura ???!!! J’espère que ça va tourner sur des configs moyennes.

----------


## ze_droopy

Et j'espère qu'ils seront synchronisés entre les clients...

----------


## TuxFr78

> Et j'espère qu'ils seront synchronisés entre les clients...


C’est surtout ça que j’attends !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Et j'espère qu'ils seront synchronisés entre les clients...


Je n'ose pas imaginer qu'il en soit autrement, mais en effet leur principal défi à relever actuel doit se situer au niveau des performances.

Le Longbow est une semi surprise, on savait qu'il arriverait tôt ou tard. Pas ma came mais une addition bienvenue. Maintenant vu la vitesse d'avancement du F16, faut pas se presser.

----------


## Flappie

> Le Longbow est une semi surprise, on savait qu'il arriverait tôt ou tard. Pas ma came mais une addition bienvenue. Maintenant vu la vitesse d'avancement du F16, faut pas se presser.


A mon avis, c'est l'équipe du Hind (les ex-Belsimtek) qui va bosser dessus. Attendons de voir dans quel état il va sortir...

----------


## war-p

> Et j'espère qu'ils seront synchronisés entre les clients...


Oui il faut espérer qu'ils en profitent pour faire une mise à jour de ce côté aussi.

----------


## Qiou87

> Et j'espère qu'ils seront synchronisés entre les clients...


Il paraît que les nuages sont prêts depuis longtemps, mais qu’ils voulaient aussi intégrer une refonte complète du système météo, incluant la synchronisation, et c’est pour ça que ça met des plombes. Difficile à dire sur les perfs mais j’espère pas de dégradation vu la galère que c’est déjà en VR...

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est surtout la version D (longbow) qui est une surprise puisqu'ils avaient insisté en interview qu'ils se contenteraient d'une version A.

----------


## BoZoin

Salut tous le monde. Premier post ici de ma part (mais je lis quotidiennement ce qui est posté ici depuis quelques mois). Je me suis lancé tous récemment dans la simu (avec MSFS où j'ai appris les rudiment de l'avionique, puis les battle of x pour tater le dogfight et les bombardements, avant d'atterrir sur DCS).
Je m'étais pris le mirage 2000 aux dernières promo, je commence à maîtriser le bousin et à bien m'amuser avec. J'ai fait tous les entraînements, quelques actions rapide et je suis au milieu de la campagne (que je trouve très sympathique).

J'ai vu qu'il y avait une nouvelle vague de promo et j'avais donc une question :  ::): 
Que vaut la campagne supplémentaire pour le mirage 2000 (M-2000C Red Flag Campaign) ? Quelqu'un l'a fait ?
En fait elle ne coute que 5$ donc je pourrais tenter le coup mais bon il faut aussi se prendre la carte nevada (je ne sais pas trop si elle vaut le coup  ::blink:: ). Du coup au final ça revient à 30$ (le prix d'un viggen !). 

En tout cas la communauté a l'air de bien se porter ici et ça fait toujours plaisir de vous lire  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

Salut BoZoin,

La campagne Red Flag est de qualité (même créateur que la campagne de base du 2000), si ton truc c'est le solo, pourquoi pas. Mais la map Nevada est pas géniale et peu utilisée. Si tu veux faire du multi avec nous le mardi (et je t'encourages à le faire, on mord pas et y'a de tous les niveaux) on vole essentiellement en Syrie, parfois au Caucase ou Golfe Persique. Jamais au Nevada.

Maintenant voilà, le 2000 est un avion assez spécifique et pas très polyvalent. Peu de canards le font voler régulièrement. Je sais pas si ça vaut le coup, surtout comme tu dis, au prix du Viggen - un jet vraiment chouette, l'opposé du Mirage presque (le but c'est de voler le plus vite et le plus bas possible, pour de l'attaque au sol).




> C'est surtout la version D (longbow) qui est une surprise puisqu'ils avaient insisté en interview qu'ils se contenteraient d'une version A.


C'est ça, beaucoup prétendaient qu'un Longbow était trop classifié et impossible. Pas exclu qu'ils aient un contrat avec l'armée US derrière. Effectivement l'Apache A était discuté depuis super longtemps, mais un D c'est totalement autre chose.

Ce que je vois aussi, c'est le combo OH58 + AH64. IRL il me semble que c'est un duo prévu pour coopérer (reco + attaque), et je suis curieux de voir ce que ça donnerait dans DCS.

----------


## Flappie

Bienvenue BoZoin ! On doit voler une fois par an en multi sur Nevada, pour te faire une idée... donc à moins que tu ne vives que pour le solo, c'est mieux d'économiser des brouzoufs pour te payyer la Syrie qui est devenue la carte la plus populaire et qui le restera certainement TRES longtemps.

----------


## war-p

> Bienvenue BoZoin ! On doit voler une fois par an en multi sur Nevada, pour te faire une idée... donc à moins que tu ne vives que pour le solo, c'est mieux d'économiser des brouzoufs pour te payyer la Syrie qui est devenue la carte la plus populaire et qui le restera certainement TRES longtemps.


Surtout qu'elle est encore en développement, et que Chypre arrive (d'ailleurs c'est marrant dans l'éditeur, si vous zoomez assez pour voir sous l'eau vous verrez la texture de Chypre de même si vous survolez l'eau en jeu on la voit sous la surface )

----------


## Tugais

Le MiG-29 a été confirmé par Kate sur Discord, il sera développé après la sortie de Black Shark "3". Dans la même discussion sur Discord, Kate a aussi précisé au sujet de l'Apache que pour l'instant ED n'a pas reçu l'autorisation de modéliser le radar ; ça laisse un peu perplexe quand au choix de proposer une version D du coup.

Toujours selon Kate, les nuages seront bien synchronisé entre les clients et cela dès la première phase de déploiement (il y en aura 3, la météo dynamique n'arrivera qu'avec la troisième et dernière phase). Il semblerait que les nouveaux nuages soient bien optimisés et n'influent que peu sur les perf' générales.

----------


## ze_droopy

Vu le temps magnifique, je serai sur TS cet après-midi si vous voulez me rejoindre.

----------


## Papanowel

> Le Longbow est une semi surprise, on savait qu'il arriverait tôt ou tard. Pas ma came mais une addition bienvenue. Maintenant vu la vitesse d'avancement du F16, faut pas se presser.


Concernant le F16, son développement n'avancera pas rapidement tant que le F18 ne sera pas finalisé.
Cela avait été dit en début d'année il me semble.

Dans le trailer, j'ai vraiment apprécié les nouveaux nuages, si l'optimisation est au rendez-vous, on va avoir l'impression de jouer à un autre jeu.  :Cigare:

----------


## Qiou87

D’après Kate Perederko sur Discord la stable sera mise à jour avant le 31/12. On aura donc bientôt le viseur casque du Hornet similaire au A10C II, le multicrew du Huey, et tout un tas d’autres trucs.

Les nuages sortiront sur la 2.6, prévu en Q1 2021. Synchro en multi dès le départ. La météo dynamique configurable arrivera ensuite par étapes, plus tard. D’après elle l’optimisation est déjà excellente.

La campagne dynamique plutôt en deuxième partie de 2021 pour nous. Pas de date sur la carte Mariannes, visiblement le Covid les a beaucoup retardé sur ce sujet. Moderne d’abord mais version WWII ensuite (ça ira avec le Corsair d’un tiers).

----------


## BoZoin

> Salut BoZoin





> Bienvenue BoZoin !


Merci pour vos retours. Je vais réfléchir à tout ça.

Je suis bien tenté pour vous rejoindre sur vos sessions multi mais j'ai deux léger obstacle pour l'instant : un de 2 ans qui a décidé de ne s'endormir qu'à partir de 22h et l'autre matériel (je joue en VR et il paraît que le multi est assez mal optimisé, donc il faut que j'optimise tout ça en testant sur des serveurs ouvert). Mais j'espère pouvoir vous rejoindre pour une session en janvier ou février...

----------


## ze_droopy

> ... un de 2 ans qui a décidé de ne s'endormir qu'à partir de 22h...


C'est pas grave, c'est l'heure où on finit par décoller en général

----------


## Setzer

> Merci pour vos retours. Je vais réfléchir à tout ça.
> 
> Je suis bien tenté pour vous rejoindre sur vos sessions multi mais j'ai deux léger obstacle pour l'instant : un de 2 ans qui a décidé de ne s'endormir qu'à partir de 22h et l'autre matériel (je joue en VR et il paraît que le multi est assez mal optimisé, donc il faut que j'optimise tout ça en testant sur des serveurs ouvert). Mais j'espère pouvoir vous rejoindre pour une session en janvier ou février...


Pour la Vr n'hésite pas, on est plusieurs dans ce cas!

----------


## Qiou87

> Je suis bien tenté pour vous rejoindre sur vos sessions multi mais j'ai deux léger obstacle pour l'instant : un de 2 ans qui a décidé de ne s'endormir qu'à partir de 22h et l'autre matériel (je joue en VR et il paraît que le multi est assez mal optimisé, donc il faut que j'optimise tout ça en testant sur des serveurs ouvert). Mais j'espère pouvoir vous rejoindre pour une session en janvier ou février...


Je peux pas t'aider avec le petit, mais le multi j'ai creusé un peu (je suis en VR aussi). Ca pompe pareil sur le GPU, mais pas mal sur le CPU. Si ton proc est large en solo y'aura aucun souci en multi. Ah et la carte Syrie est consommatrice de RAM aussi, pour être à l'aise dans DCS et s'éviter les chutes de framerate, je suis passé à 32GB.

----------


## Mug Bubule

> Salut Mug Bubule. [...]
> Attends que les fêtes passent et retourne voir ce même graphique.


Il me reste plus qu'a m'armer de patience alors !

----------


## Loloborgo

> [...]
> D’après Kate Perederko sur Discord la stable sera mise à jour avant le 31/12. On aura donc bientôt le viseur casque du Hornet similaire au A10C II, le multicrew du Huey, et tout un tas d’autres trucs.


Content que la mise à jour arrive bientôt sur la stable, des nouveaux systèmes à se mettre sous la dent s'est tjrs bon à prendre!
Peut-être espérer dans le même temps de l'opti sur Syrie, qui il est vrai bouffe autant de RAM que moi les paquets de M&M's  :^_^: .

A ce sujet et avec l'ajout prochain de la Paveway 3, possible dans DCS de simuler un strike sur un bâtiment en dur et bien défendu au beau milieu d'une ville emplie de civils innocents ?
Est-ce que l'on peut dans l'éditeur de mission scripter la destruction d'un tel objectif avec possiblement une pénalité si on tape à côté ? 
Une question en amenant une autre, les immeubles des centres urbains sur Syrie sont-ils destructibles ? 
Je veux dire avec gros nuages de fumée à la mode Hollywoodienne ?

----------


## Qiou87

Pour moi tous les bâtiments sont destructibles. Faut juste savoir lesquels on tape (JTAC au sol?). Y’a le palais de Bachar a Damas...  ::siffle::

----------


## war-p

> Content que la mise à jour arrive bientôt sur la stable, des nouveaux systèmes à se mettre sous la dent s'est tjrs bon à prendre!
> Peut-être espérer dans le même temps de l'opti sur Syrie, qui il est vrai bouffe autant de RAM que moi les paquets de M&M's .
> 
> A ce sujet et avec l'ajout prochain de la Paveway 3, possible dans DCS de simuler un strike sur un bâtiment en dur et bien défendu au beau milieu d'une ville emplie de civils innocents ?
> Est-ce que l'on peut dans l'éditeur de mission scripter la destruction d'un tel objectif avec possiblement une pénalité si on tape à côté ? 
> Une question en amenant une autre, les immeubles des centres urbains sur Syrie sont-ils destructibles ? 
> Je veux dire avec gros nuages de fumée à la mode Hollywoodienne ?


Oui tu peux te démerder en plaçant de l'infanterie, et appliquer des malus (genre objectif raté) en cas de mort de ces infanteries. Pour Qiou, non il y a certains bâtiments indestructible, genre certains réservoirs de pétrole sur le Caucase  ::P:

----------


## Bacab

Dans le cas où il resterait des joueurs de Falcon 4 BMS parmi vous, j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer la sortie de la version 4.35.
Vous trouverez le post officiel et le lien de téléchargement ici 

Cette MàJ apporte pas mal de nouveauté comme la possibilité pour les SAM qui le peuvent IRL de cibler et d'engager plusieurs cibles simultanément mais aussi l'arrivée de DX 11, de nouveaux modèles 3D, une refonte de l'encyclopédie in game... Un résumé vidéo est fait dans le trailer:



Pour rappel Falcon BMS c'est la simulation de combats aériens modernes la plus fidèle et la plus exigeante actuellement disponible. Pour y jouer il faut simplement avoir une licence Falcon 4 valide (achetable sur GoG dans le pack Falcon), s'inscrire sur le forum de Benchmarksims et télécharger l'installeur.

Cette simulation vous permet principalement de voler sur F-16 CJ blk 50/52 dans le contexte d'une nouvelle guerre de Corée. Elle inclue plusieurs campagnes dynamiques (avec différentes situations de départ et conditions de victoire), un éditeur de mission très complet, une masse considérable de manuels et de documentations pour apprendre à voler et à combattre en F-16, une carte avec unités (au sol et en vol) cohérentes de l'époque et la région simulée.

----------


## KuroNyra

Encore plus complexe que DCS?

----------


## Bacab

> Encore plus complexe que DCS?


Concernant le F-16 de BMS par rapport à celui de DCS oui : le F-16 de BMS est complet (contrairement à celui de DCS) et la simulation va plus loin que ce qui est aujourd'hui possible dans DCS sur certains aspects (préparation de mission notamment qui est très poussée dans BMS et quasi-inexistante dans DCS).

----------


## Flappie

On en rediscute a la fin 2021. J'espère que la campagne dynamique sera alors assez bonne pour rivaliser avec celle de Falcon (à condition quelle soit publiée...  ::ninja:: ) et que le F-16 de DCS sera presque feature complete.

----------


## Bacab

> On en rediscute a la fin 2021. J'espère que la campagne dynamique sera alors assez bonne pour rivaliser avec celle de Falcon (à condition quelle soit publiée... ) et que le F-16 de DCS sera presque feature complete.


Je ne suis pas inquiet, avec le temps que met DCS à ajouter des features, BMS devrait rester en tête quelques temps  ::):

----------


## Tugais

Soyons réalistes. Je ne vois pas de scénario à court ou moyen terme où la simulation du Viper de ED surpasse celle de Benchmark Sims. Ça viendra forcément un jour, mais on a le temps de voir venir - jeter un oeil dans la documentation BMS suffit largement pour se faire une idée du gap entre les deux simulations.

DCS reste et restera génial pour ses environnements bien plus détaillés et les possibilité de COMAO offertes aux joueurs. Chacune de ces simu offre des avantages, mais au sujet du Viper ce n'est clairement pas du côté de DCS pour l'instant.

----------


## Genchou

C'est pas qu'une question de complétude du F-16, tout l'environnement de BMS est au dessus de DCS : ATC, météo, campagne, IA, missiles, mission planning, ...

Si on juge que sur la complétion de l'avion on peut estimer encore 2 ou 3 ans pour que DCS rejoigne BMS et il y aura encore tout le reste à égaler. Ya le temps.  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

Dites, les falconeux sortent tous a Noël ? 
Je vais un peu tempérer vos ardeurs, mais en tant que MUD, j'ai vraiment du mal à revenir sur BMS.
Il faudra encore plusieurs années, mais DCS rattrape sont retard sur ses défauts face à BMS, et prend de l'avance sur d'autres qui ne verront peut-être jamais le jour sur BMS.

----------


## Qiou87

Puisque les falconeux sont de sortie: je croyais ce jeu sorti y’a 20 ans, qui le maintient aujourd’hui? On y pilote que le Viper?

Je cherche juste à élargir ma culture sur ce soft que je connais très peu.

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est une longue histoire que celle de Falcon, mais actuellement c'est la communauté BMS qui porte le projet grâce à des développeurs qui le font gratuitement. Leur travail est admirable, et leur ténacité encore plus.
Il y a d'autres avions "pilotables" mais leur avionique est obligatoirement une copie du F-16, qui est la plateforme de référence.

----------


## Wannamama

> Puisque les falconeux sont de sortie: je croyais ce jeu sorti y’a 20 ans, qui le maintient aujourd’hui? On y pilote que le Viper?
> 
> Je cherche juste à élargir ma culture sur ce soft que je connais très peu.


Si tu as un peu de temps, il existe un épisode du podcast animé par Jabbers qui revient sur l’historique de Falcon BMS :




D'autres appareils sont pilotables (F/A-18, Mirage 2000, etc.) mais leur avionique (et modèle de vol ?) est calquée sur celle du F-16 qui est le seul simulé de manière fidèle.

----------


## Qiou87

Ok, c'est bien pris, merci pour ces éclaircissements. N'empêche, chapeau de maintenir un tel jeu et de le développer bénévolement, ça force le respect.

----------


## Qiou87

On a une mission pour demain soir? Ou on repart sur 4YA comme la semaine dernière?

Je serai présent à partir de 21h comme d'hab, mais en Viggen probablement (si Flappie ou Setzer sont là pour m'aider un peu).

----------


## Flappie

J'en serai, en Viggen.  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

On peut aussi essayer le briefing room de sébum...

----------


## davidmontpellier

Moi je sera présent en F18 ou A10C-II

----------


## Flappie

> On peut aussi essayer le briefing room de sébum...


C'est une bonne idée. L'un ou l'autre me vont, mais je serai curieux de voir ce que nous a concocté Sébum.

----------


## TuxFr78

Présent en A10C II ou F18
Peut être en viggen si j’ai le temps de jouer avec demain après midi  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Peut être en viggen si j’ai le temps de jouer avec demain après midi


Je suis en vacances, je pourrai te coacher si tu veux. Je te balance une proposition de contrôles pour commencer :

----------


## papagueff

pas présent demain soir

----------


## TuxFr78

> Je suis en vacances, je pourrai te coacher si tu veux. Je te balance une proposition de contrôles pour commencer :
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/gWmTpRB/G940-Viggen-v2.png


En vacances moi aussi
Avec plaisir pour le coaching !
On se MP demain pour s’organiser ?

----------


## partizan

Briefing room de sebum ? Il a sorti un nouvel outil pour DCS ? Et on ne le sait pas sur ce topic ??

C’est différent de DCS HQ?

----------


## Flappie

C'est sa suite, et on le sait parce qu'on est abonné au topic dédié.

----------


## Qiou87

Petit rappel: tous les modules (hors campagne) sont gratuits jusqu'au 5 janvier 2021, pour pouvoir tester tout ce que vous voulez avant d'acheter éventuellement. Et y'a les soldes sur DCS jusqu'au 11 janvier (et pendant la période de soldes de Noël de Steam):

----------


## Bacab

J'ai une question pour les canards : est-ce que vous connaitriez un simulateur de vol jouable au clavier et suffisamment vieux (ou modeste dans ces besoins matériels) pour jouer sur mon PC portable de 2012 (Core i5 3210M @2,5 GHz, 6 Go de DDR3, Geforce GT 630M) lorsque je suis en vacances loin de mon HOTAS ? 

A force de ne pas voler j'ai les mains qui tremblent, la vue qui se trouble et les jambes faibles  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Peut-être War Thunder, non ? Sinon IL-2:1946.

EDIT: et BMS, moche comme il est, il doit passer non ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Au pire F4 Allied Force...
Il est plus facile à prendre en main au clavier avec son modele de vol simplifié.

----------


## Qiou87

T’as pas une manette Xbox One qui traîne histoire d’améliorer un peu l’expérience? Branchée en USB, facile à glisser dans la valise...

----------


## Jimjim13

Présent en rio F14 si  Dusty veut faire  le  pilote,  sinon F18

----------


## Ranger 28

Présent en F-16 vue que gazelle et F-14 solo c'est pas top top...

----------


## Bacab

> Peut-être War Thunder, non ? Sinon IL-2:1946.
> 
> EDIT: et BMS, moche comme il est, il doit passer non ?


Oui, peut être (dans les dernières versions c'est pas dis quand même) mais sans joystick c'est pas envisageable. IL-2 1946 c'est une bonne idée je vais essayer. Et non pas de manette de Xbox, je n'y ai pas pensé avant de partir  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Griffon 07

Falon 4 BMS n'est pas moche , voici sa toute nouvelle version (4.35)

----------


## war-p

> Falon 4 BMS n'est pas moche , voici sa toute nouvelle version (4.35)
> 
> https://youtu.be/IWpqpVZtGkk
> 
> https://youtu.be/Mt3rHJjm_wk


Faut juste fermer les yeux sous les 1000ft agl.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai déjà du mal à les garder ouverts en voyant le cockpit.  :^_^: 

Il faut appeller un chat un chat : BMS a sûrement un F-16 plus complet, une campagne dynamique de folie, mais à côté de DCS, il est juste laid.

----------


## war-p

> J'ai déjà du mal à les garder ouverts en voyant le cockpit. 
> 
> Il faut appeller un chat un chat : BMS a sûrement un F-16 plus complet, une campagne dynamique de folie, mais à côté de DCS, il est juste laid.


Oui, j'adore BMS aussi hein, mais, il a clairement de grosses faiblesses.

----------


## Ranger 28

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, il y a 40% de réduction sur Tacview, ce qui tombe la version complète à 37.17€

----------


## Cabfire

Bonjour les canards !

Moi et un pote avons sur Steam un problème d'erreur d'authentification des modules au lancement de DCS. 

Je n'avais pas relancé depuis deux bon mois je pense, quelque chose à changer ? Une idée de la nature du problème peut etre?

----------


## Setzer

Bon les canards je ne vais pas pouvoir voler avec vous ce soir ni dans les 6 semaines qui viennent, on vient de me diagnostiquer une merde à la cheville qui est très enflammée et très douloureuse et qui nécessite une immobilisation pendant 1 mois et demi, donc pas super compatible avec le palonnier...

Je vous tiens au jus!

----------


## Flappie

> Bonjour les canards !
> 
> Moi et un pote avons sur Steam un problème d'erreur d'authentification des modules au lancement de DCS. 
> 
> Je n'avais pas relancé depuis deux bon mois je pense, quelque chose à changer ? Une idée de la nature du problème peut etre?


Salut Cabfire, j'ai vu pas mal de soucis réglés ces derniers jours. Envoie-moi vos logs (C:\Users\...\Saved Games\DCS...\Logs\dcs.log) par MP s'il te plait.




> Bon les canards je ne vais pas pouvoir voler avec vous ce soir ni dans les 6 semaines qui viennent, on vient de me diagnostiquer une merde à la cheville qui est très enflammée et très douloureuse et qui nécessite une immobilisation pendant 1 mois et demi, donc pas super compatible avec le palonnier...
> 
> Je vous tiens au jus!


Aïe. Alors on te souhaite une bonne convalescence en espérant que tout ça se règle une bonne fois pour toute !
Courage !

----------


## Empnicolas

Finalement non présent ce soir




> Bon les canards je ne vais pas pouvoir voler avec vous ce soir ni dans les 6 semaines qui viennent, on vient de me diagnostiquer une merde à la cheville qui est très enflammée et très douloureuse et qui nécessite une immobilisation pendant 1 mois et demi, donc pas super compatible avec le palonnier...
> Je vous tiens au jus!


Sinon avec les avions à réaction, W et X sont tes amis et bon courage

----------


## Qiou87

> Bon les canards je ne vais pas pouvoir voler avec vous ce soir ni dans les 6 semaines qui viennent, on vient de me diagnostiquer une merde à la cheville qui est très enflammée et très douloureuse et qui nécessite une immobilisation pendant 1 mois et demi, donc pas super compatible avec le palonnier...
> 
> Je vous tiens au jus!


Courage! Teste peut-être une solution temporaire, comme le dit Nico le palo en réacteur c'est pas indispensable? Ca va te faire long immobilisé 6 semaines sans voler.  ::sad::

----------


## Cabfire

[QUOTE=Flappie;13219635]Salut Cabfire, j'ai vu pas mal de soucis réglés ces derniers jours. Envoie-moi vos logs (C:\Users\...\Saved Games\DCS...\Logs\dcs.log) par MP s'il te plait.


Merci Flappie, ça a marché 15 minutes plus tard, donc tout va bien !

----------


## Flappie

> Courage! Teste peut-être une solution temporaire, comme le dit Nico le palo en réacteur c'est pas indispensable? Ca va te faire long immobilisé 6 semaines sans voler.


Après mon opération du dos, je n'avais pas le droit de m'asseoir. Du coup, je jouais à Combined Arms debout et je shootais les canards en Tor/Strela/Shilka.  ::):

----------


## Tophe33

@Setzer bon courage

----------


## TuxFr78

> Bon les canards je ne vais pas pouvoir voler avec vous ce soir ni dans les 6 semaines qui viennent, on vient de me diagnostiquer une merde à la cheville qui est très enflammée et très douloureuse et qui nécessite une immobilisation pendant 1 mois et demi, donc pas super compatible avec le palonnier...
> 
> Je vous tiens au jus!


Bon courage !

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Bon les canards je ne vais pas pouvoir voler avec vous ce soir ni dans les 6 semaines qui viennent, on vient de me diagnostiquer une merde à la cheville qui est très enflammée et très douloureuse et qui nécessite une immobilisation pendant 1 mois et demi, donc pas super compatible avec le palonnier...
> 
> Je vous tiens au jus!


Bon courage Setzer. A très vite !!!

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Batlles* 



Traditionnelle solde d'hiver 2020-2021 sont lancée du 22 décembre 2020 au 5 janvier 2021

Economisez de 25 à 85% sur le site officielle et sur Steam

Voir l'annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...ore-and-steam/


Puis un bilan de l'année 2020 et les projets de l'année 2021 par Jason

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...ear-in-review/


Voici la liste des avions prévu par ordre de sortie (sous réserve de changement bien sur):

- Fokker D.VIII
- Spad 7 150 ch
- Spitfire Mk.XIV
- Fw-190 A-6
- Nieuport 28.C1
- Spad 7 180 ch
- GAZ-MM 72-K
- Sd. Kfz. 10 + Flak38
- Typhoon Mk.Ib
- P-51B / C
 - Pfalz D.XII
- Sopwith Triplane
- Breguet 14.B2
- DFW CV
- Airco DH.4
- Ju 88 C-6
- Handley Page 0-400
- Gotha GV
- B-26 (AI)
- V-1 Cruise Missile
- Ar-234
- Mosquito FB Mk.VI
- Me-410

- Coté fonctionnalité, l'Air Marshal attendu depuis longtemps, l'ajout de l'infanterie sur le champ de bataille pour Tank Crew, la gestion des réservoirs de carburant et l'ajouts des bidons largable (même si pas mentionné dans l'annonce)   

- Coté esthétique, de meilleurs effets spéciaux, [glow=red]peut-être de nouveaux nuages et un meilleur rendu du ciel[/glow]...  :angel:  

- Coté contenu, un petit espoir encore incertain pour un B-25, C-47 et Li-2 pilotables et des avions collectors pour l'opus FC.

----------


## Setzer

Merci les amis!

@pollux : hey c'est cool pour les V1, on va pouvoir sortir les Tempest!

----------


## partizan

Bon courage Setzer !

----------


## Setzer

> Bon courage Setzer !


Merci Zan, du coup ça va me laisser plus de temps pour t'envoyer dans le sas sur among us  ::P:

----------


## pollux 18

@ Setzer: Bon rétablissement également !

----------


## TuxFr78

Très sympa cette soirée en Viggen. 
Merci Flappie pour le coaching  ::):

----------


## Flappie

C'est toujours un plaisir de faire découvrir le bestiau !

Des nouvelles fraîches de Leatherneck :

Radar du MiG-21bis entièrement refait bientôt dispo sur l'OB (le radar actuel mange les FPS au petit dej)Nouvelles livrées pour le MiG-21bis à paraîtreF-4U Corsair en cours de finition : les images sont ma-gni-fiques et les détails du cockpit la nuit donnent envie de le tester (une histoire de peinture fluo dont la luminescence s'efface progressivement quand on coupe les cockpit lights...).Des progrès sur l'extérieur du F-8 CrusaderEt une image qui pourrait peut-être teaser un futur appareil ? Des avis ?

----------


## partizan

Souvenir, non pas d'hier, très sympa, mais du 1er décembre avec le petit train de Viggen sur Incirlik  ::XD::

----------


## ze_droopy

> Et une image qui pourrait peut-être teaser un futur appareil ? Des avis ?


Ca ressemble beaucoup à un Su-22: Profil très similaire à un Mig-21 avec son énorme dérive, et surtout, le pli de la couverture sur la cloison de décrochage de l'aile.

----------


## Setzer

> Souvenir, non pas d'hier, très sympa, mais du 1er décembre avec le petit train de Viggen sur Incirlik 
> https://i.ibb.co/W3GPdGS/Incirlik-01-12.png


Avec leurs ailes de canard, c'est la Chenille qui redémarre !

----------


## Loloborgo

Désolé de ne pas avoir pu vous rejoindre, rentré bien trop tard du taf...  ::(: 





> Dans le cas où il resterait des joueurs de Falcon 4 BMS parmi vous, j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer la sortie de la version 4.35.


Vu et testé avant hier, j'ai même ressorti mon vieux Cougar du placard pour l'occasion!
Et effectivement graphiquement parlant ça n'égale pas DCS, là n'est pas le propos de tte manière, mais il n'empêche que le travail accompli par ces passionnés du vénérable Falcon 4 force le respect à tout point de vue.
Bon l'interface est tjrs aussi catastrophique et vous rappelera votre jeunesse sur Windows XP, mais voler le F-16 de BMS est un véritable régal, il est d'une agilité bien plus prononcé que son homologue sur DCS, surtout en configuration lisse, et la profondeur des systèmes simulés laisse rêveur l'utilisateur du F-16 de DCS que je suis...
Au final il n'y a même pas de "camp" à choisir entre BMS d'un côté et DCS de l'autre, se sont deux simulateurs bien différents et qui ne jouent pas vraiment dans la même cour!
Je prends à ce sujet juste l'exemple de la simulation de la "Data Cartridge" de BMS (à implanter d'urgence dans DCS), elle permet entre autre de configurer avant vol les fréquences, programmes des contre-mesures et de faire apparaître sur le HSD tout un tas de points d'intérêts, menace ou autre! Donc d'une certaine mesure du travail en plus pour le mission maker, mais indispensable pour l'immersion!




> Bon les canards je ne vais pas pouvoir voler avec vous ce soir ni dans les 6 semaines qui viennent, on vient de me diagnostiquer une merde à la cheville qui est très enflammée et très douloureuse et qui nécessite une immobilisation pendant 1 mois et demi, donc pas super compatible avec le palonnier...
> Je vous tiens au jus!


Prompt rétablissement à toi et à très vite!

----------


## TuxFr78

> Ca ressemble beaucoup à un Su-22: Profil très similaire à un Mig-21 avec son énorme dérive, et surtout, le pli de la couverture sur la cloison de décrochage de l'aile.


Su-22 pour moi aussi

----------


## partizan

Si c’est un Fitter alors c’est Noël !!!

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est toujours un plaisir de faire découvrir le bestiau !
> 
> Des nouvelles fraîches de Leatherneck :
> 
> Radar du MiG-21bis entièrement refait bientôt dispo sur l'OB (le radar actuel mange les FPS au petit dej)Nouvelles livrées pour le MiG-21bis à paraîtreF-4U Corsair en cours de finition : les images sont ma-gni-fiques et les détails du cockpit la nuit donnent envie de le tester (une histoire de peinture fluo dont la luminescence s'efface progressivement quand on coupe les cockpit lights...).Des progrès sur l'extérieur du F-8 CrusaderEt une image qui pourrait peut-être teaser un futur appareil ? Des avis ?


Ah le Corsair  ::wub::  il va manquer du japonais en face mais bordel, je m’en fiche, trop de souvenirs de gosse sur cet avion.

Merci pour ton aide hier soir, j’étais rouillé! Bien content quand même, j’ai pas dépassé 1000ft AGL de la soirée et je me suis bien marré même si j’ai pas détruit grand chose à part ce Hawk.

----------


## Bacab

J'aimerai beaucoup voir un Su-22 (ou 17) dans DCS  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Hoggit est d'accord avec vous à propos du Su-17/22. 

@Qiou : ED a annoncé avoir le Zero dans leur wishlist. Ca veut dire qu'on ne le verra pas avant plusieurs années. En attendant, il me semble que Leatherneck avait prévude créer un Zéro IA, mais je ne suis plus bien sûr.

----------


## Qiou87

> @Qiou : ED a annoncé avoir le Zero dans leur wishlist. Ca veut dire qu'on ne le verra pas avant plusieurs années. En attendant, il me semble que Leatherneck avait prévude créer un Zéro IA, mais je ne suis plus bien sûr.


A la limite un IA suffit dans un premier temps, l’idée c’est juste qu’avec le théâtre Mariannes WWII et les assets que va ajouter Leatherneck (porte avions notamment) on puisse faire quelque chose d’à peu près crédible. Le fait qu’ils recrutent Reflected pour la campagne sent très bon, c’est le Baltic Dragon des warbirds si j’en crois les retours sur le forum ED. Après je me fais pas d’illusion, s’il sort en 2021 ce sera probablement pas avec grand chose autour, ni théâtre, ni beaucoup d’assets.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'aimerai beaucoup voir un Su-22 (ou 17) dans DCS


Si on va sur cette période 70´s, et après tout pourquoi pas puisqu’on a déjà un jet rouge (Mig21bis) ou qui arrive (Mig23) ce serait cool d’avoir de l’opposition bleue sur la période. On va avoir le Mirage F1, on a déjà le F14A Tomcat... mais ça va manquer de F-4E qu’ED semble avoir retiré de ses plans. Dommage parce que ce serait la première période historique où on aurait rouge et bleu avec des modules full fidélité. Ça donnerait des possibilités de missions intéressantes.

----------


## Bacab

> A la limite un IA suffit dans un premier temps, l’idée c’est juste qu’avec le théâtre Mariannes WWII et les assets que va ajouter Leatherneck (porte avions notamment) on puisse faire quelque chose d’à peu près crédible. Le fait qu’ils recrutent Reflected pour la campagne sent très bon, c’est le Baltic Dragon des warbirds si j’en crois les retours sur le forum ED. Après je me fais pas d’illusion, s’il sort en 2021 ce sera probablement pas avec grand chose autour, ni théâtre, ni beaucoup d’assets.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Si on va sur cette période 70´s, et après tout pourquoi pas puisqu’on a déjà un jet rouge (Mig21bis) ou qui arrive (Mig23) ce serait cool d’avoir de l’opposition bleue sur la période. On va avoir le Mirage F1, on a déjà le F14A Tomcat... mais ça va manquer de F-4E qu’ED semble avoir retiré de ses plans. Dommage parce que ce serait la première période historique où on aurait rouge et bleu avec des modules full fidélité. Ça donnerait des possibilités de missions intéressantes.


C'est tout à fait ce qui m'intéresse ! J'ajouterai qu'en plus les technologies de cette époque (radar, ECM, nav.) sont suffisamment anciennes des deux cotés pour être bien connues, maitrisées et simulables.

----------


## Olis

Il y a le F-5 sur cette période et le A-10 fin de cette période, le L-39, la gazelle, le huey

----------


## Bacab

> Il y a le F-5 sur cette période et le A-10 fin de cette période, le L-39, la gazelle, le huey


Le A-10A, le C est beaucoup plus moderne. Le Su-25 est également contemporain.

----------


## Olis

> Le A-10A, le C est beaucoup plus moderne. Le Su-25 est également contemporain.


A l'époque le A-10 n'avait pas de A, mais on est d'accord  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

> Souvenir, non pas d'hier, très sympa, mais du 1er décembre avec le petit train de Viggen sur Incirlik 
> https://i.ibb.co/W3GPdGS/Incirlik-01-12.png


Vu sous un autre angle ...

----------


## SergeyevK

Pour info, il y a déjà un mod A6M5 et J2M que nous pourrons utiliser avec le Corsair, il y a même un mod pour le Zuikaku.
Si ça vous intéresse je posterai un lien ce soir. Il y a aussi des mods JGSDF (Type 10 et 2 autres)...

----------


## Tophe33

Je vous souhaite un joyeux réveillon de Noël, et prenez soin de vous  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour info, il y a déjà un mod A6M5 et J2M que nous pourrons utiliser avec le Corsair, il y a même un mod pour le Zuikaku.
> Si ça vous intéresse je posterai un lien ce soir. Il y a aussi des mods JGSDF (Type 10 et 2 autres)...


C'est bon à savoir. J'apprécie le boulot des moddeurs mais ça ne compense pas pour l'absence dans le core du jeu, dès que tu parles de contenu genre campagne payante ou multijoueurs, tu peux pas t'appuyer sur des mods.

Sinon hier j'ai enfin testé le C101 qui me faisait de l'oeil (à force de voir le suivi des devs qui n'arrêtent pas de l'améliorer à chaque patch). Alors c'est un bel avion, le feeling de pilotage est excellent, le cockpit me plaît... Mais bordel il avance pas ce truc. Le P51 est plus performant sérieux. Je crois que l'essai m'a vacciné du coup.  ::lol::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Essaye le L-39 aussi !

----------


## Ranger 28

Coucou mes canards.

Pas mal d'entre nous utilisent des MFD de chez thrustmaster.
Perso, lorsque je vole sur des avions qui n'en sont pas équipés, je m'en sers pour mapper d'autres fonctions (1 MFD = 20 boutons + 4 bascules)
Assaisonnez avec une petite grille faite avec amour sur un tableur, et ça rend bien service.

----------


## Olis

> C'est bon à savoir. J'apprécie le boulot des moddeurs mais ça ne compense pas pour l'absence dans le core du jeu, dès que tu parles de contenu genre campagne payante ou multijoueurs, tu peux pas t'appuyer sur des mods.
> 
> Sinon hier j'ai enfin testé le C101 qui me faisait de l'oeil (à force de voir le suivi des devs qui n'arrêtent pas de l'améliorer à chaque patch). Alors c'est un bel avion, le feeling de pilotage est excellent, le cockpit me plaît... Mais bordel il avance pas ce truc. Le P51 est plus performant sérieux. Je crois que l'essai m'a vacciné du coup.


Oui le c-101 est un veau, mais un beau veau  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

Pour les pilotes de Viper sur DCS : Reprogrammation de l'AGM88C

http://wiki.zedroopy.net/doku.php?id...ighting_falcon

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour les pilotes de Viper sur DCS : Reprogrammation de l'AGM88C
> 
> http://wiki.zedroopy.net/doku.php?id...ighting_falcon


Top!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui le c-101 est un veau, mais un beau veau


Ouais mais un peu trop veau pour moi en fait. Je voulais m’amuser en radada avec, faire du tourisme, mais ça n’avance vraiment pas. Je vais garder le P51 ou le Viggen pour ça finalement.

Je vais tester le Christen Eagle II en fait, ça pourrait correspondre à ce que je veux faire. Et la carte The Channel aussi, paraît que ça fait ramer le jeu en VR, mais comme c'est gratos je vais voir.

----------


## SergeyevK

> C'est bon à savoir. J'apprécie le boulot des moddeurs mais ça ne compense pas pour l'absence dans le core du jeu, dès que tu parles de contenu genre campagne payante ou multijoueurs, tu peux pas t'appuyer sur des mods.


Je suis entièrement d'accord mais en attendant des assets corrects ce sera la seule solution.  :;): 

D'ailleurs j'avais oublié de poster le lien : http://virtualcockpits.web.fc2.com/mod/mod.html

----------


## Olis

> Top!
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ouais mais un peu trop veau pour moi en fait. Je voulais m’amuser en radada avec, faire du tourisme, mais ça n’avance vraiment pas. Je vais garder le P51 ou le Viggen pour ça finalement.
> 
> Je vais tester le Christen Eagle II en fait, ça pourrait correspondre à ce que je veux faire. Et la carte The Channel aussi, paraît que ça fait ramer le jeu en VR, mais comme c'est gratos je vais voir.


Le L-39 est pas mal (avec le F-5)

----------


## Qiou87

D’après le forum officiel et un CM d’ED la mise a jour de la stable de DCS est pour aujourd’hui. Je veux bien un feedback car je ne pourrai pas tester avant quelques jours, je me suis coincé le cou et les trapèzes donc en VR c’est mort...

----------


## davidmontpellier

> D’après le forum officiel et un CM d’ED la mise a jour de la stable de DCS est pour aujourd’hui. Je veux bien un feedback car je ne pourrai pas tester avant quelques jours, je me suis coincé le cou et les trapèzes donc en VR c’est mort...


Je confirme :-)

----------


## Loloborgo

Je confirme aussi!!  :Cigare: 

Download en cours!  ::lol:: 

et *Joyeux Noël* les Canards!  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

On aura quelques assets WW2 En gratuit alors si on veut se faire une mission un peu historique avec quelques vieux jets et de la DCA!

Ou alors on part full moderne et on utilise le viseur de casque du Hornet et les bombes paveway3 pour taper en CAS.

Sinon qui est chaud pour du Huey multicrew mardi dans une mission d’helicos? Je devrai être remis d’ici là...

----------


## Ranger 28

Juste pour être sûr, je suis le seul qui se retrouve avec un DL foireux qui annonce : impossible de terminer car le fichier contient un virus ?

----------


## davidmontpellier

heu oui ...

----------


## Qiou87

Même problème chez moi, solution trouvée sur le forum d'ED: tu vas dans sécurité Windows/historique des menaces et tu restaures le fichier de DCS placé en quarantaine (c'est un faux positif). Hop l'update doit se faire.

----------


## Loloborgo

Et bizarre que se soit l'installateur qui te le dise directement...  :tired: 

Tente un repair + effaçage du dossier Download dans le répertoire de DCS, puis relancer la mise à jour!

PS: Qiou a été plus rapide! 

rePS: Si j'arrive à vous rejoindre Qiou ok pour tester le Huey en MultiCanards!

----------


## Ranger 28

Merci les gars et @David :ouaiouai:

----------


## pollux 18

Il-2 Great Battles: JDD de Noel N°268

*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1040568

En gros: 

- Nouvelles textures 4K pour le I-16 grâce à la collaboration de  Martin = ICDP = Catney. De plus une autre collaboration d'un membre de la communauté semble avoir pris forme sont  visible sur les photos suivante...  :hum: 

Saurez vous de quoi il s'agit ?










-  Les travaux continu pour la sortie de l'opus Normandy avec la création de nouveaux bâtiments et véhicules terrestres.
- Les prochains véhicules antiaériens progressent bien avec une nouvelle modélisation des pneus et du système de propulsion.

 








- Nouveau représentation du soldat allemand en tenu d'hiver




- Plusieurs avions sont en chantier et à peu près au même stade de développement. Aujourd'hui nous pouvons voir les premiers screens de l'intérieur du cockpit du Typhoon Mk.Ib.













Sortie prévu pour fin de printemps 2021


L'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=211024

----------


## Qiou87

Du monde pour *mardi soir sur DCS*? Si on a pas de mission disponible de nos chers créateurs on ira voler sur 4YA Syrie.

J’en serai en Hornet pour m’amuser avec les nouveaux jouets.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je serais surement là.

----------


## TuxFr78

Pas sûr pour moi mais si je suis là je me referais bien du viggen

----------


## partizan

Surement là aussi

----------


## Empnicolas

Pas la demain soir, je vais voir pour faire une mission rétro courant janvier vu que il y a maintenant des asset WW2 gratuit (ca sera sur la Syrie) avec au maximum des F-5-3 ou Mig-21 pou

----------


## Ranger 28

Présent F-16

----------


## Flappie

Présent demain soir, en Viggen.  :;): 
En fonction du nombre de canards, on verra si on peut rejouer une de mes missions. Au pire, on ira sur 4YA en priant pour que les boulets ne soient pas de sortie comme l'autre fois.

----------


## Jimjim13

Normalement  présent ce  soir  ^^

----------


## Qiou87

> Présent demain soir, en Viggen. 
> En fonction du nombre de canards, on verra si on peut rejouer une de mes missions. Au pire, on ira sur 4YA en priant pour que les boulets ne soient pas de sortie comme l'autre fois.


Je comprends plus rien, ce ne sont pas nous les boulets?  ::trollface:: 

Y’en avait qu’un et il a fini par partir quand même. Je sais que C’est chiant mais bon, c’est la première fois que ça nous arrive sur ce serveur, je ne pense pas que ça va devenir un problème à chaque fois. Après c’est toujours un plaisir de voler tes missions quoi qu’il arrive.

Pour info j’ai encore des douleurs à la nuque et je préférerai faire de la CAS du coup.

----------


## Setzer

Malheureusement encore un peu tôt pour sue je revienne, je vais devoir tout réapprendre  ::sad::

----------


## partizan

Je fais faux bond désolé, baby fever ...

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: Patch 4.505 Belle surprise de fin d'année*

L’annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1041836

Avec des nouvelles skins 4K pour le I-16








En guise de petit cadeau de fin d’année, les dév ont participé avec un membre de la communauté Chiawei = Oyster_KAI = Liang afin d’intégrer officiellement les textures 4K de son mod sur les cockpits de tous les avions de la série Great Battles. Et le résultat est plutôt filateur   ::o:  ::o:  :;):  :;):  






1. All player-controlled aircraft got 4K quality cockpit textures created by Chiawei = Oyster_KAI = Liang;
2. I-16 type 24 fighter got 4K quality external textures created by Martin = ICDP = Сatney;
3. I-16 type 24 fighter has a new “Silver” skin (painted with aluminum paint) by Martin = ICDP = Catney;
4. New visual effects added for and railway fuel tanks and fuel tanker trucks explosions. The airfield fuel storage also explodes with a new effect if there is an entity assigned to it in the mission file;
5. The A-20B bomber crew visual models were updated, as well as the animation of taking off glasses on the ground and putting on an oxygen mask at altitude. In addition, if the country parameter in the mission file is set to UK or USA the crew models will be British or American respectively;
6. Added missing fire effect to old player controllable tanks (T-34 STZ 1942 and Pz.Kpfw.III Ausf. L);
7. Old player controllable tanks (T-34 STZ 1942 and Pz.Kpfw.III Ausf. L) should no longer shoot at targets when considered destroyed (when their marker is removed);
8. Old player controllable tanks (T-34 STZ 1942 and Pz.Kpfw.III Ausf. L) have visual models of the driver and tank commander;
9. The surviving crewmen of the old player controllable tanks (T-34 STZ 1942 and Pz.Kpfw.III Ausf. L) leave if the tank is knocked out;
10. Old player controllable tanks (T-34 STZ 1942 and Pz.Kpfw.III Ausf. L) commanders have a pistol and binoculars;
11. Several cases of incorrect camera operation have been fixed (for example, when the camera remained in the cockpit of a destroyed aircraft or a tank);
12. The giant smoke columns from the Stalingrad city fires should now be visible up to 100 km away from the player starting point in QMB mode;
13. Wrong tree models on the river island near Stalingrad were corrected on Summer and Autumn maps;
14. The cropping of the ground structures outside the mission zone has been optimized, reducing the load on the system and speeding up the mission loading in the QMB mode on the Stalingrad map (all seasons);
15. The cropping of the ground structures outside the mission zone has been optimized, reducing the load on the system and speeding up the mission loading in all Career mode timeframes (BoM, BoS, BoK, BoBp);
16. All internal equipment of the armored vehicles was made less resistant to the fragments of APHE rounds that detonated inside;
17. Zademyanye airfield on Winter Velikie Luki map has been smoothed;  
18. Ju-88 cockpit raindrops effect has been restored;
19. Pe-2 bombers right spinner won't become darker when the propeller is rotating;
20. The auto-oscillations of the La-5 elevator in the simplified control mode at low altitudes have been fixed;
21. A technochat error that could cause an incorrect message about the flaps release has been corrected;
22. Ju-87, Ju-88 and Fw-190 aircraft have technochat messages about releasing the flaps to takeoff and landing positions;
23. Yak-9 and Yak-9T water radiator drag has been corrected when the radiator shutter is closed more than a neutral position;
24. Lighting on both Halberstadt aircraft can be turned on only with cockpit lamp modification present;
25. Technochat flap position messages corrected on aircraft with fixed flap positions;
26. On A-20B bombers, problems with ANOs and bomb bay tail signal lamp at long LODs have been fixed.


L'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=211056

----------


## JanSolo

Testé et validé, les cockpits sont superbes et sans mod!

----------


## Flappie

Hola, tout le monde et bonne soirée du nouvel an !
Zan et moi cherchons des personnes intéressées pour jouer les campagnes Tomcat coop compatibles Super Carrier. Il y aurait jusqu'à 4 Tomcat avec équipage humains. Approchez, donnez des noms ! Ensuite, on se calera des dates.

Zan "Zanpie" Flappie
Dusty "Dustjim" JimJim (sous réserve de l'accord du RIO)
Ranger (sous réserve de trouver un RIO)

----------


## Loloborgo

Bon réveillon les amis  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

> Hola, tout le monde et bonne soirée du nouvel an !
> Zan et moi cherchons des personnes intéressées pour jouer les campagnes Tomcat coop compatibles Super Carrier. Il y aurait jusqu'à 4 Tomcat avec équipage humains. Approchez, donnez des noms ! Ensuite, on se calera des dates.
> 
> Zan "Zanpie" Flappie


Bon réveillon a tous !

Intéressé par le matou, je pense que jimjim le sera aussi !

----------


## Bopnc

Ça serait a quel rythme ? On avait commencé une campagne coop avec mon RIO, et on avait justement envisagé de venir en parler ici pour trouver des partenaires. Par contre ça serait assez contraint niveau dates de notre côté.

----------


## Flappie

Aucune idée, on fera en fonction de chacun, mais je pense que ce serait bien de viser un soir par semaine afin de ne pas perdre le fil.

----------


## Maalak

Comme il y en a ici qui ne fréquentent pas le topic MS FS, je mets ici un lien (et un peu aussi en-dessous du post en lien) vers un retour canard sur l'utilisation de la VR sur ce jeu, des fois que cela donne des idées en ce début d'année pour vos jeux de combat aérien.  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Merci Maalak. Je ne savais pas que la VR était arrivée dans MSFS.

----------


## Setzer

Bah tous ceux qui sont passés à la vr sont quasi unanimes  : c'est un vrai game changer et revenir en arrière est très compliqué !

----------


## Qiou87

> Merci Maalak. Je ne savais pas que la VR était arrivée dans MSFS.


J’ai suivi le truc, mais ca m’a l’air encore un peu brut et nécessitant pas mal d’opti. De quoi faire passer DCS pour un logiciel qui tourne bien en VR.  ::lol:: 

Mais dans tous les cas, plus de simu de vol en VR c’est toujours bien, c’est un usage hyper adapté et qui change tout.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Bah tous ceux qui sont passés à la vr sont quasi unanimes  : c'est un vrai game changer et revenir en arrière est très compliqué !


Pas tous...

----------


## Setzer

Pour ça que j'ai dis quasi unanimes   :;):

----------


## Ranger 28

Bonne année mes p'tits canards !

Concernant le Matou, je pourrais être intéressé, mais pour le moment jen'ai pas de RIO assez kamikaze pour voler avec moi.


Sinon, dans un autre domaine, Tophe, Lilian et moi bossons un peu sur la gazelle, mais visiblement le multi crew a été flingué depuis Juin. On arrivait à voler en multi pour l'utilisation des hot, mais là, dès qu'un tireur monte dans l'hélico, c'est la panne générale.

----------


## Flappie

Profite du moment free-to-play pour recruter !  :;): 
Je t'inscris et je note qu'il te faut un RIO.

Bonne année !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bonne Nannée toussa les gens !!!

Il faudra un peu de temps avant que je puisse vous rejoindre (mise à jour DCS, toussa, plus d'autres bricoles), mais j'ai hâte  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Raaah non ne me tentez pas! J'ai pas le f14! Je viens de me prendre le f5! Je maîtrise pas le f18!! (Ya besoin du palo pour jouer rio?)  :Emo:

----------


## ze_droopy

> (Ya besoun du palo pour jouet rio?)


Non, ce n'est vraiment pas nécessaire.

----------


## Ranger 28

Une question matos...

Y'en a qui volent avec du VIRPIL ?
Je pense plus précisément au palonniers justement.

----------


## Flappie

> (Ya besoin du palo pour jouer rio?)


Justement, non.  ::):  Le RIO a juste besoin d'un stick et de tout plein de boutons. Un HOTAS et la souris suffisent.

----------


## ze_droopy

Et de bons yeux parce le pilote vole avec des oeillères

----------


## Setzer

Ça a l'air compliqué rio, non?

----------


## ze_droopy

Ça peut faire peur, mais finalement c'est comme tous les appareils, il faut bien connaître tes systèmes pour les exploiter correctement. La différence avec un F16/18 c'est que tu as peu de chance de pouvoir "deviner" ce qu'il faut faire lorsque tu n'es pas sûr.
Comme le Viggen en fait...

----------


## Flappie

Je ne trouve pas ça si compliqué, non.

Mais puisque tu ne me le demandes pas, je balance un bout de gameplay sur Youtube. Normalement, y'a rien de compromettant dans les comms, si ce n'est qu'on s'est battus n'importe comment (seul contre 6, tandis que les copains ne semblaient pas intéressés par nos annonces), et qu'on a dû fuir comme des chiens galeux.




Si tu passes sur le TS, je répondrais aux questions que tu te poseras en matant la vidéo.

EDIT: tu vas rapidement comprendre pourquoi le poste de RIO m'attire tant puisque tu sais déjà que je kiffe le Viggen...

----------


## Setzer

Ben je me dis que ça pourrais compenser mon manque de simu le temps que j'ai mon pied en vrac, mais vu que ke n'avait pas de pilote... à voir si Ranger veut passer Ranzer :D

@Flappie : jsuis pas chez moi cet aprem, mais oui à l'occasion ! Et puis faudrait que tu me dises les touches à mapper  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

On peut se voir ça oui. Je reprends enfin le boulot la semaine prochaine,, mais dispo en soirée (20h30 jusque vers 22h30).

Sinon, Tophe devait aussi bosser le RIO, et Lilian à pris le matou lui aussi, mais je ne sais pas si c'est en pilote ou en RIO.
A voir si ça peut les intéresser.

----------


## papagueff

Salut les canards, j'espère que vous n'avez pas de séquelles suite au réveillon d'hier soir, bien arrosé.
En tout cas peu importe votre état de fraicheur de ce jour, je vous souhaite à tous mes meilleurs vœux pour cette année 2021,
et que notre simulateur préféré continue de nous amener toujours autant de plaisir.

----------


## davidmontpellier

Bonne année les canards ;-)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Y a eu pas mal d'update des guides de chuck. Notamment le Viggen, quasiment refait entièrement.

----------


## partizan

Bonne année les coins coins  ::):  
Je vois que l’on a au moins 2 équipages et demi suite à l’annonce tomcat de Flappie (faudra voir pour vaugoo et ou ripig aussi  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> (faudra voir pour vaugoo et ou ripig aussi


Tout à fait, je vais le leur proposer.

----------


## Setzer

Wow plus de 500 pages sur la nouvelle version du guide du Viggen, presqu'autant que le f18 oO

----------


## Qiou87

> Wow plus de 500 pages sur la nouvelle version du guide du Viggen, presqu'autant que le f18 oO


Et pourtant le truc le plus important à savoir sur ce jet ne s’apprend pas dans un guide: savoir voler à 20m du sol à Mach 1.  :Cigare:

----------


## Tophe33

Bonne année 2021 les canards
Hé oui, un poste de RIO peut m'intéresser, même si je suis encore un gros noob, mais c'est l'occasion d'apprendre ?

----------


## Bopnc

> Aucune idée, on fera en fonction de chacun, mais je pense que ce serait bien de viser un soir par semaine afin de ne pas perdre le fil.


Un soir par semaine on risque de pas pouvoir tenir. Vu que y'a du monde qui se manifeste on va laisser les places.  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Vu comme j'ai galéré ce soir je suis encore loin d'être opé! Merci à Flappie et Zan pour leur patience !

----------


## Flappie

Tu as fait le plus dur :
mapper les touchesmaîtriser le LANTIRN (2 cibles abattues à la GBU)maîtriser le lock STT (1 cible abattue)maitriser le mode TWS (2 cibles abattues)connaître sur le bout des doigts les moyens de pression sur le pilote (siège éjectable désarmé, mode test du RWR...)

Chapeau !  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Alors maitriser est un bien grand mot, disons qu'on a passé tout ça en revu et qu'il faut maintenant que je mémorise les manip. Je crois que j'ai tellement galéré sur le lantirn a cause du soucis d'axe que c'est ce que je vais retenir en prem's!

Merci en tout cas  ::):

----------


## TroyMcClure

Bon y'a des soldes.
Bon j'ai pas lancé DCS depuis de longues années d'errance.
Et ben j'ai quand même pris deux-trois modules histoire de pas gâcher l'occasion.
Vu que j'ai toujours été une quiche absolue il va me falloir un bout de temps pour arriver à quoi que ce soit, mais je vais tout de même suivre le topic à nouveau, et me manifester à l'occasion si vous avez besoin d'un obstacle mobile en multi !

----------


## Setzer

Bah n'hésite pas à demander de l'aide ou venir sur le ts à l'occasion, c'est vraiment comme ça qu'on progresse le mieux.

----------


## TroyMcClure

A l'époque où j'ai (peu) volé avec vous c'était Mumble, quelqu'un pourrait m'orienter sur comment me connecter SVP ?

----------


## Setzer

Je suis pas sur mon pc, mais je t'envoie les coordonnées du ts par mp asap.

----------


## Flappie

Salut Troy !  ::):  Re-bienvenue. Je t'ai envoyé le TS.

Tu as craqué pour quels appareils ? Dis-nous tout !

----------


## TroyMcClure

Merci, bien reçu !
J'ai pris le Viggen et le A10C II, ainsi que les cartes Syrie et Golf Persique.
J'ai déjà mappé les commandes, on va voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## Setzer

Encore un krisprolls!

----------


## Flappie

:Fourbe:  Bientôt mon objectif secret sera enfin réalisé !!! 

Remplacer tous les appareils apparaissant dans Top Gun 2 par un AJS37.
Ah, et puis pendant qu'on y est, Tom Cruise s'y fera appeler "Rb75".

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Bientôt mon objectif secret sera enfin réalisé !!!


+1 Flappie :-)

----------


## Ranger 28

Pour ceux qui veulent se lancer en RIO, je suis dispo pour leur servir de cocher. Moi aussi j'ai besoin d'apprendre encore pas mal de choses sur le matou.

Et Lol Flappie !

----------


## Flappie

Au passage, voici le photo-finish de Papagueff en pilote de Tomcat :



On n'a pas pu valider l'appontage faute de temps mais il sait tirer des missiles et lire l'écran du LANTIRN pour se présenter pour une passe GBU.  ::):

----------


## KuroNyra

> Pour ceux qui veulent se lancer en RIO, je suis dispo pour leur servir de cocher. Moi aussi j'ai besoin d'apprendre encore pas mal de choses sur le matou.
> 
> Et Lol Flappie !


T'es un danger pour ce groupe.... Mais tu peux être mon RIO tous les jours.  ::ninja:: 
... D'ailleurs faut aussi que j'apprenne a RIOner!

----------


## Flappie

Découverte de la Gazelle hier soir en compagnie de Ranger et Lillian. Pas un crash à déplorer lors de notre virée Kobuleti-Senaki (bon d'accord, j'ai pété mon rotor principal lors de mon dernier atterrissage mais ça compte pas  ::ninja:: ) et on a tous pu mettre un missile HOT au but.



Et voici un autre souvenir sur 4YA que j'ai oublié de poster :

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Alors le pilotage de la gazelle ? Pas trop galère ?

----------


## Ranger 28

Non non. C'est bien sympa au contraire.
Faut le temps d'apprendre, c'est que c'est chatouilleux ces bêtes là.

----------


## Flappie

Là où la Gazelle m'a surpris, c'est avec son cyclique très sensible. Mais après 5 minutes à tournoyer, je me suis résolu à ne pas changer la courbe. C'est finalement très agréable d'avoir un hélico aussi réactif, même si j'ai rapidement compris ce que certains lui reprochent ("vole sur un rail", "modèle de vol arcade"...).

Le seul comportement dangereux que j'ai repéré, c'est le roulis soudain qui arrive quand on réduit les gaz un peu fort dans certaines conditions (à basse vitesse, je crois). Il faut vite compenser pour ne pas se transformer en cratère.

----------


## papagueff

Il faut dire que Flappie en R.I.O c'est de la balle.  ::wub::

----------


## Qiou87

D’ailleurs la période d’essai se termine mardi je crois. Merci pour le screen de mardi flappie, elle est assez moche cette livrée israélienne du Hornet quand même...  ::sad::  heureusement on s’est bien marré! Je garde en tête notre attaque coordonnée du Neustrashimy, puis le joli posé en formation avec Dusty.  ::): 

D’ailleurs on se fait une mission à quelqu’un mardi ou on repart chez 4YA? Je serai là, pas encore sûr de l’avion (Hornet ou Viggen) c’est selon.

----------


## Jimjim13

> Hola, tout le monde et bonne soirée du nouvel an !
> Zan et moi cherchons des personnes intéressées pour jouer les campagnes Tomcat coop compatibles Super Carrier. Il y aurait jusqu'à 4 Tomcat avec équipage humains. Approchez, donnez des noms ! Ensuite, on se calera des dates.
> 
> Zan "Zanpie" Flappie
> Dusty "Dustjim" 
> Ranger (sous réserve de trouver un RIO)


Désolé  pour  la réponse  tardive mais  évidement que  je  suis  dispo  en  Moustachu qui respire dans la  nuque de Tall  Cruise ^^
Par contre  Flappie , a  l'occasion, tu  pourras  m'expliquer  Le  mode TWS c'est  les  dernier  point  qu'on avait  pas  abordé lors de  ma formation après si tu as  un  lien  en  Français de  préférence  je potasse,  ca  tout  seul  ::P: 

Et  bonne  année  à  tous  ^^

----------


## TroyMcClure

J'ai commencé mon apprentissage du Viggen, entamé des guides et fait quelques circuits. J'ai appris que le Viggen disposait d'un Automatisk Fart Kontroll, et un avion qui contrôle automatiquement ses flatulences c'est aussi rare que réjouissant. Tout de suite il me plaît  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Par contre  Flappie , a  l'occasion, tu  pourras  m'expliquer  Le  mode TWS c'est  les  dernier  point  qu'on avait  pas  abordé lors de  ma formation après si tu as  un  lien  en  Français de  préférence  je potasse,  ca  tout  seul


Compte sur moi. Je suis dispo dès ce soir 21h si tu veux. Je serai aussi présent à la soirée du mardi.




> J'ai appris que le Viggen disposait d'un Automatisk Fart Kontroll, et un avion qui contrôle automatiquement ses flatulences c'est aussi rare que réjouissant. Tout de suite il me plaît


Ouais, les suédois ont pensé à tout !

----------


## Jimjim13

Cool Merci  Flappie ^^ Y a de très  fortes  chances que  je  sois  là ce soir car  je dois  refaire le  Bind des touches pour être  prêt demain. A priori  la  mise  a  jour à  pété  mon  profil F14 au  niveau  du  Throttle, y a  plus rien .....

----------


## Tophe33

@Jimjim13 si ça peut te rassurer, nous sommes plusieurs à avoir constaté que les binds du F14 avaient sauté  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Spécifiquement ceux du throttle, oui (LANTIRN).

----------


## papagueff

papagueff présent ce soir en poste de pilote   :^_^:

----------


## TuxFr78

j'aurais bien fait un stage RIO mais en ce moment je n'ai pas le temps  ::sad::

----------


## Ranger 28

S'il y en a qui veulent s'entrainer ce soir, je lancerai mon terrain vers 20h30

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour la mission, Ranger.  ::): 
Bon, c'était un poil compliqué de jongler parmi tous les nouveaux adeptes et on a rencontré pas mal de soucis, principalement dûs à ma méconnaissance du poste de pilote quand l'appareil ne démarre pas en l'air. Désolé pour l'aspect brouillon, on fera bien mieux la prochaine fois.

Voici un résumé de ce qu'on a appris ce soir. A compléter par vous si besoin, puis je mettrai tout ça dans le wiki :

*Tirer un missile Phoenix:*

_Pilote_
- MSL PREP sur ON (puis attendre 2 minutes)
- mode A/A
- MASTER ARM sur ON
- mapper les touches Weapon selector press (pour quitter le mode OFF, ou encore switcher Sparrow/Phoenix)
- mapper Weapon selector up et down



_RIO_
- Missile cooling ON (vers l'avant)
- Radar ON (vers l'avant deux foix)
- Entrer la fréquence datalink d'un AWACS, ou du carrier à défaut
- Passer en mode TWS MAN ou AUTO
- Vérifier que le Phoenix  est sélectionné et que le master arm est ON ("PH" affiché en vert très clair)

*Décoller une fois l'appareil chaud :*
-- à compléter par David, qui a bien révisé tout ça !  :^_^:  --
-- inclure touches à mapper --

----------


## KuroNyra

En parlant de matou, j'en prendrais un ce soir.  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

Il ne se laisse pas dompter facilement le bestiau...

----------


## Qiou87

Bon j’ai encore une panne d’internet, je pense que ce sera râpé pour ce soir sauf miracle - le FAI m’annonce un délai sous 8 jours pour rétablir.  ::sad:: 

En attendant j’ai fini la campagne *Raven One* du Hornet, et c’est une tuerie. Si vous maîtrisez bien cet avion, allez y, y’en a pour presque 20h pour faire les 15 missions, c’est du grand DCS plein de doublages de qualité, l’histoire est cool, et on fait plein de trucs (CAP, CAS avec JTAC au sol en Irak, strike, anti-navires contre l’Iran a Hormuz, entraînement 1v1, etc.). Faut bien savoir employer l’avion et ses armements en revanche(A2A, JDAM, JSOW, LGB, Mavs laser, HARM), mais j’ai eu à recommencer qu’une seule mission donc c’est pas punitif. Le ravitaillement en vol est optionnel mais conseillé. Grosse fierté hier soir quand sur la dernière mission je réussis à prendre 8000 livres à un ravitailleur en virage sans décrocher une seule fois.

D’ailleurs en parlant campagnes, comme je vais être privé de multi, en *Viggen* vous recommandez de commencer par laquelle? Je suis un gros noob de l’avion, ça va sûrement se faire avec le guide à côté, mais disons qu’une campagne plutôt débutant serait appréciée.

----------


## frostphoenyx

C'est de la bombe  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

> D’ailleurs en parlant campanes, comme je vais être privé de multi, en *Viggen* vous recommandez de commencer par laquelle? Je suis un gros noob de l’avion, ça va sûrement se faire avec le guide à côté, mais disons qu’une campagne plutôt débutant serait appréciée.


Les 2 campagnes du Caucase livrées avec le jeu sont très bien. Elles se suivent (1. Mjolnir campaign, 2. Wrath of Thunder).

La campagne Red Flag est sympa, mais beaucoup plus plan-plan, exercice Red Flag oblige. Au bout de 5 missions, tu connais le circuit par coeur (et il changera très peu). A faire après les deux autres. Elle m'a tout de même appris à utiliser les fonctions "TID" (gestion de l'avance/retard par rapport au planning de la mission).

@Empnicolas : cette météo !!!!  ::w00t::  La réflection en mer déconne un poil mais punaise, qu'est-ce que c'est beau sinon !
Quand à la détection des cibles mouvantes, c'est épatant. A voir si ça marche aussi bien en vrai...

----------


## Empnicolas

Je serai absent ce soir.
Si je comprends bien, gros engouement pour le F-14 (avec un RIO humain).

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est de la bombe


J’ai absolument rien vu de ce qu’il montrait, j’ai passé toute la vidéo à regarder ces nuages et l’éclairage du sol. J’ai du me la remettre pour voir qu’il survole Chypre, donc second teaser. Et une troisième fois pour enfin me rendre compte que oui, en fait, y’a un nouveau mode radar au sol du Hornet.  ::lol:: 

@Flappie: super merci!

----------


## Setzer

Eh beh, le F18 devient vraiment redoutablement efficace au gré des maj...

----------


## Flappie

> J’ai absolument rien vu de ce qu’il montrait, j’ai passé toute la vidéo à regarder ces nuages et l’éclairage du sol. J’ai du me la remettre pour voir qu’il survole Chypre, donc second teaser. Et une troisième fois pour enfin me rendre compte que oui, en fait, y’a un nouveau mode radar au sol du Hornet.


Pareil mais dans le désordre !!!

Chypre

----------


## Qiou87

> Eh beh, le F18 devient vraiment redoutablement efficace au gré des maj...


Le gros changement pour moi c’est le viseur casque avec contacts DL et point de visée. Depuis qu’il y a ça je me régale en air-sol, j’ai fini de galérer 10 ans le nez dans le MFD à chercher ma cible au TPOD. Tu trouves la cible visuellement en fonction des infos, tu pointes au casque, et tu affines au pod avant de faire ta passe, c’est rapide et efficace. Tant que ce ne sera pas arrivé sur le Viper j’aurai beaucoup de mal à y revenir pour faire du mud avec.

----------


## Setzer

> Le gros changement pour moi c’est le viseur casque avec contacts DL et point de visée. Depuis qu’il y a ça je me régale en air-sol, j’ai fini de galérer 10 ans le nez dans le MFD à chercher ma cible au TPOD. Tu trouves la cible visuellement en fonction des infos, tu pointes au casque, et tu affines au pod avant de faire ta passe, c’est rapide et efficace. Tant que ce ne sera pas arrivé sur le Viper j’aurai beaucoup de mal à y revenir pour faire du mud avec.


Mince je suis passé à côté de ça! Tu as un tuto qui montre comment ça marche?? En l'état j'en suis toujours à me galérer avec le tpod pour trouver un pixel fluo dans une marée verdatre...

----------


## Qiou87

> Mince je suis passé à côté de ça! Tu as un tuto qui montre comment ça marche?? En l'état j'en suis toujours à me galérer avec le tpod pour trouver un pixel fluo dans une marée verdatre...


Wags est toujours la référence pour moi, c’est dans cette vidéo mais faut comprendre l’anglais.

----------


## war-p

Je viens de voir la vidéo du GMT, ça va être carnage avec les Mavericks, fini de chercher dans la bouillie du capteur TV  :Bave:  et pour la côte, je me disais aussi que je reconnaissait pas, ça tue ! Et le nuages évidemment ! Vidéo courte mais intense.

----------


## Flappie

> Je viens de voir la vidéo du GMT, ça va être carnage avec les Mavericks, fini de chercher dans la bouillie du capteur TV


Attention, la démo porte uniquement sur les cibles en mouvement. Pas sûr que ce soit aussi simple sur les cibles statiques.

----------


## Setzer

Sur les cibles statiques du coup, la visée avec le casque couplée à un ajustement au tgp devrait largement faire le taf!

----------


## war-p

> Attention, la démo porte uniquement sur les cibles en mouvement. Pas sûr que ce soit aussi simple sur les cibles statiques.


Ben, en même temps c'est dans le nom  ::P:  Mais oui, effectivement, mais ça change quand même bien la donne pour se faire un convoi par exemple. Pour le reste, il y a le sar, ça marche pas trop mal, on peut voir jusqu'aux gros avions.

----------


## Chaussette

> C'est de la bombe 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGy19WNRiYA


Les nuages !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Setzer

> Wags est toujours la référence pour moi, c’est dans cette vidéo mais faut comprendre l’anglais.


Tiens dans la foulée il a diffusé une vidéo aujourd'hui sur le sea mode du radar!

----------


## ze_droopy

Une spéciale pour notre général biscotte:
https://twitter.com/fionaantonella3/...704281088?s=09

----------


## Flappie

Wah, un film avec du Viggen dedans !  ::):  Va falloir que je me le trouve, et en VO, pour me le mater en mangeant des Krishprolls!

----------


## Ranger 28

Coucou mes canards. Pour une fois, je ne serai pas des votres ce soir. Trop crevé. ::zzz:: 

Le temps de reprendre le rythme du boulot et je vous retrouve dans les nuages. ::trollface::

----------


## Liliann

Bonjour, bonsoir à tous ! 

Bonne année ! Quels soit faite de plein de màj pour booster les chasseurs (Surtout le JF-17, bisous @Ranger  :;):  )

J'en profite pour vous partager une bonne découverte par le boulot.

"La guerre vue du ciel" de Marc Sheffler aux éditions Nimrod

C'est un ancien pilote de 2000D qui raconte sont parcours de ses débuts à Orange en formation sur 2000B jusqu'aux missions de combats en Afgha ...





Je vous pose donc ça là en espérant que cela vous intéresse, et qu'on en discute ensemble sur DCS ou même ici

Des bisous!

----------


## war-p

> Tiens dans la foulée il a diffusé une vidéo aujourd'hui sur le sea mode du radar!


T'as le lien?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Bonjour, bonsoir à tous ! 
> 
> Bonne année ! Quels soit faite de plein de màj pour booster les chasseurs (Surtout le JF-17, bisous @Ranger  )
> 
> J'en profite pour vous partager une bonne découverte par le boulot.
> 
> "La guerre vue du ciel" de Marc Sheffler aux éditions Nimrod
> 
> C'est un ancien pilote de 2000D qui raconte sont parcours de ses débuts à Orange en formation sur 2000B jusqu'aux missions de combats en Afgha ...
> ...


Je confirme, très bien comme bouquin !

----------


## Flappie

Bon, une bonne soirée lose pour plusieurs d'entre nous !

Heureusement, on a pu l'expliquer en partie en ce qui concerne "DavZer" : Setzer ne parvient pas à avoir les pistes en TWS, ce qui fait qu'il est obligé de locker à l'ancienne, en STT. On a constaté ça quand je l'ai remplacé au poste de RIO : j'ai eu obtenu les pistes TWS immédiatement. On pense à un problème de stick, car son FFB fait n'importe quoi. Si vous avez des idées, on est preneurs.

Pardon pour avoir déclenché le plantage du jeu. Je rapporte ce bug tout de suite pour qu'on ne se le reprenne pas plus tard.


@Lilian : merci pour la référence du bouquin !

----------


## Setzer

Je crois que c'est thrustmaster qui noyaute mon jeu pour me forcer à prendre un warthog en pleine inflation   ::(:

----------


## Flappie

J'ai bon espoir que ça redescende bien comme il faut, après le pic de Noël...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Qiou87

> Les 2 campagnes du Caucase livrées avec le jeu sont très bien. Elles se suivent (1. Mjolnir campaign, 2. Wrath of Thunder).


Bon alors j'ai commencé Mjolnir hier, et c'est quand même aride, on va pas se le cacher. Ok, je sors d'une campagne Baltic hyper immersive, ça doit jouer. Passer de PG à Caucase est aussi un peu difficile en terme de rendu, surtout quand tu voles près du sol en Viggen.

Mais du coup après une mission en Viggen, j'ai ressorti le P-51 pour commencer la campagne Charnwood que j'avais acheté en septembre. Et c'est chouette comme tout en fait, y'a des tonnes d'avions en l'air, la Normandie est beaucoup plus jolie à survoler que le Caucase... Bref j'ai envie de faire du warbird. A tel point que j'ai presque envie de prendre aussi la carte Channel pendant les soldes, mais j'attends que GLS se bouge un peu et me livre enfin mon nouveau CPU pour ça.

Je vais quand même continuer à pousser un peu la campagne du Viggen, parce que c'est un chouette avion et qu'en le pratiquant en solo je serai plus à l'aise entre canards aussi.

Sinon toujours pas d'internet, et la semaine prochaine je risque fort d'être en déplacement. Vous me manquez les canards...  ::sad::

----------


## Flappie

La première partie (Mjolnir) est un peu un tuto déguisé, mais globalement niveau scénario, effectivement ça n'est pas transcendant. La deuxième partie de la campagne (Wrath of Thunder) est déjà un peu plus touffue niveau action et difficulté. Mais le scénar et les échanges radio ne sont pas le fort de la campagne, c'est sûr.

Si tu veux plus de comm dans tous les sens, essaye la campagne Red Flag (devenu gratuite et incluse dans le module AJS37).

----------


## Sigps220

Dans la série lecture, le Père Noël a déposé un gros livre dans ma chaussette : 


C'est en anglais (mais à mon sens ça reste accessible même sans avoir un gros niveau d'anglais). Le livre est largement illustré et couvre la période 49-89 en Europe, incluant également les pays neutres. Il y a donc des images de Viggen et autres joyeusetés suédoise. 

J'ai pas fini (je dois être à un gros tiers) mais c'est un chouette livre qui brosse bien le tableau de la période, des avions présents et des doctrines. Evidemment ça reste généraliste donc il ne rentre pas dans le détail d'un appareil, d'une unité ou d'une opération en particulier. 

A noter également qu'il y a en annexe des ordres de batailles des différentes unités tous les 10 ans.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Matt Wagner tease encore les nouveaux nuages  ::wub:: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmDKUxzRwKE

----------


## frostphoenyx

Le mode SEA du radar :

----------


## Flappie

@siggps ::wub::  Merci ! Celui-là, je crois que je vais me le prendre rapidement, rien que pour combler mes grosses lacunes sur les jets russes (Su-17/22, MiG-23/27...).

----------


## Qiou87

> Matt Wagner tease encore les nouveaux nuages


J'avoue le type est normal, "regardez mon radar" et personne regarde. Evidemment il doit tester des tonnes de trucs en alpha et bêta, sauf que les nuages sont pas faciles à cacher. Pour Chypre il le fait exprès par contre, il montrait la carte sur l'AMPCD dans la vidéo précédente et là il dit bien la pointe de Chypre sur le radar. On peut donc déduire que l'extension de Syrie est en closed beta, probablement, et idem pour les nuages (mais ceux-là sont prêts depuis un moment si on en croit certaines interviews, c'est le reste qui l'était pas). Bon ça semble quand même sentir bon pour 2021 sur ces deux points.

Bave mise à part, ce mode a l'air hyper puissant pour exploiter le Harpoon à fond. On va bien finir par y arriver à avoir un Hornet complet...

----------


## Sigps220

> @siggps Merci ! Celui-là, je crois que je vais me le prendre rapidement, rien que pour combler mes grosses lacunes sur les jets russes (Su-17/22, MiG-23/27...).


Tu seras content car il y a une magnifique photo de Mig 23 en 4ème de couverture. Après je suis pas encore à ce niveau là, le bouquin est chronologique et j'arrive à peine sur les années 60's. 
Il y a un petit tropisme anglais (l'auteur est anglais et je crois qu'Osprey est également anglais) mais rien de gênant. D'autant que je sors de la période années 50's très marqué par l'interception et les bombardiers nucléaires (et où l'aviation tactique avait été pas mal délaissé, y compris au niveau Rouge). 

L'auteur évoque en introduction un tome 2 sur l'aviation navale et embarquée.

----------


## Flappie

Ouah, la superposition de couches de nuages, quoi ! J'en reviens pas comment c'est beau !  :Splash: 

@sigps Miam ! Je connais aussi très mal les vieux chasseurs anglais (Lghtning, Bucaneer...), ça tombe bien.

----------


## cdarylb

Salut les canards !

Je suis le seul à ne par arriver à faire le handoff avec le TGP du F16 en mode PRE ? Que ce soit en mode manuel ou automatique, le handoff ne se fait jamais, je reste bloqué en mode T. Je pense que quelque chose m'échappe mais j'avoue ne pas comprendre quoi.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, c'est quand tu es trop loin, le capteur du Mav ne détecte pas la cible.

----------


## cdarylb

> Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, c'est quand tu es trop loin, le capteur du Mav ne détecte pas la cible.


Nope, pas ça. J'ai vraiment essayé toutes les approches possibles et inimaginables  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Dans ces cas-là, enregistre le track quand tu quittes la mission. Ca nous permet de le rejouer et de vérifier que la procédure est bonne. Après on envoie ça à ED, et ils corrigent les bugs.

----------


## partizan

Ranger va pas tarder à te donner la réponse  ::P: 

Je me demande si tu ne dois pas forcément être en auto sur le tgp. J'ai eu pas mal de souci avec les mav et le tgp mais c'était avant la mise à jour de fin décembre.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Ranger va pas tarder à te donner la réponse 
> 
> Je me demande si tu ne dois pas forcément être en auto sur le tgp. J'ai eu pas mal de souci avec les mav et le tgp mais c'était avant la mise à jour de fin décembre.


Oui je crois que tu as raison.

----------


## Qiou87

Du monde pour un peu de 4YA Syrie ce soir? J’ai pas envie d’attendre mardi maintenant que j’ai a nouveau internet, des fois que ca retombe en panne d’ici mardi.  ::lol:: 

Rdv 21h sur le TS?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Pour le TGP du F16 c'est en effet bien la commande manuelle / auto du Maverick pour le lock mais normalement ton TGP doit bien se positionner sur la cible désignée par le TGP (TMS up short) même en MAN.




> AGM-65 (Maverick Missile) Handoff Submode
> • MAN: The AGM-65 will be slaved to the Line of Sight of the TGP but will not automatically be handed off the
> lock. Pilot must manually change SOI to AGM-65 and command lock manually.
> • AUTO: TMS UP creates a point track, which automatically triggers an automatic hand off attempt.
> Alternatively: TMS RIGHT, with TGP SOI, will repeat hand off the lock to the AGM-65 if the target contrast and
> size meet criteria of missile lock.

----------


## Flappie

> Du monde pour un peu de 4YA Syrie ce soir? J’ai pas envie d’attendre mardi maintenant que j’ai a nouveau internet, des fois que ca retombe en panne d’ici mardi. 
> 
> Rdv 21h sur le TS?


Compte-moi dedans ! Je serai dispo en coaching Viggen ou F-14, à voir.

----------


## Qiou87

> Compte-moi dedans ! Je serai dispo en coaching Viggen ou F-14, à voir.


Super. Si tu coaches je pourrai me laisser tenter à apprendre un nouveau truc en Viggen, anti-navire ou maverick par exemple.

----------


## Flappie

Avec plaisir !  ::):  On fera les deux (l'anti-navire, c'est plutôt simple en Viggen).

----------


## Setzer

Oui le rb04 est simplissime, le rb15f c'est plus compliqué en fonction de si tu en fait un usage basique ou si tu veux caler à l'avance tout le comportement du missile, mais il a pour lui une portée bien plus élevée.

----------


## TroyMcClure

J'ai balancé celui avec un flare illuminé sur le derrière pour le suivre et le guider à la cible (je ne connais pas le nom officiel, perso je l'appelle l'illu-cul et je trouve que ça sonne vaguement suédois). Et bien après avoir lancé 5 fois la mission d'entraînement qui contient deux missiles, j'ai une seule fois réussi à causer 7% de dégâts à un des bunkers avec 10 missiles... Je pense qu'un petit bout de crépi s'est décollé au passage raté de l'un d'eux.

Les méchants peuvent dormir tranquille donc !

----------


## cdarylb

> Pour le TGP du F16 c'est en effet bien la commande manuelle / auto du Maverick pour le lock mais normalement ton TGP doit bien se positionner sur la cible désignée par le TGP (TMS up short) même en MAN.


Merci  ::):  !

Bon alors en abusant de la pause active, je me rends compte que la position du point sur la cible joue énormément, et que ça n'est pas simultané. Après plusieurs essais j'arrive à placer mon maverick avec le TGP, merci pour vos réponses !

----------


## Setzer

> J'ai balancé celui avec un flare illuminé sur le derrière pour le suivre et le guider à la cible (je ne connais pas le nom officiel, perso je l'appelle l'illu-cul et je trouve que ça sonne vaguement suédois). Et bien après avoir lancé 5 fois la mission d'entraînement qui contient deux missiles, j'ai une seule fois réussi à causer 7% de dégâts à un des bunkers avec 10 missiles... Je pense qu'un petit bout de crépi s'est décollé au passage raté de l'un d'eux.
> 
> Les méchants peuvent dormir tranquille donc !


Sans doute le truc que j'utilise le moins perso. Pour du air sol mieux vaut opter pour du maverick si ça bouge ou du m71/bk90 si ça bouge pas trop.

----------


## ze_droopy

Et pour du bunker, rien ne vaut de la grosse bombe avec fusée retardée.

----------


## Flappie

@Troy: Oui, le Rb05 (illu-cul) est assez rarement utilisé. Sur le vrai appareil, ils l'ont rapidement remplacé par le Maverick (Rb-75).

----------


## TroyMcClure

Je comprends pourquoi, il faut un certain doigté.
J'ai relancé la mission d'entraînement pour voir et j'ai réussi à dégommer un bunker et à égratigner l'autre avec seulement deux missiles. J'ai réussi en attaquant de plus basse altitude et en zoomant à fond. Mais alors en pilote IRL pour guider le truc sans zoom il y a dû y avoir un sacré gâchis à l'entraînement.

----------


## Setzer

David! David ! C'est bon je peux rioter en cap!!!

----------


## Flappie

Je confirme !  :;): 

Souvenir d'une virée anti-navire aux côtés de Qiou. On a été très efficaces, ma foi !

----------


## Qiou87

Merci à toi pour le cours, c’était une bonne soirée! On a bien fait trembler la marine libanaise. Maintenant faut qu’on trouve quel missile tirer sur un navire fantôme...

----------


## Flappie

> Merci à toi pour le cours, c’était une bonne soirée! On a bien fait trembler la marine libanaise. Maintenant faut qu’on trouve quel missile tirer sur un navire fantôme...


Toujours le Rb04 si on a la localisation approximative du navire :



> The seeker has a range of about 8 km and an angle of *±28°*.

----------


## Qiou87

Mais tu crois que ça marche si le fantôme est sur terre?

Pour que les autres comprennent: on se faisait dézinguer par un canon anti-aérien type CWIS invisible, placé dans une ville côtière. Il n'apparaissait pas sur la carte en F10 et n'avait pas d'étiquette ingame. Mon maverick du Viggen n'arrivait pas à l'accrocher non plus. Ses tirs étaient bien réels par contre...  ::cry::

----------


## Setzer

Alors oui si ce n'est pas trop loin des côtes et sur un terrain plat, le rb04 peut marcher aussi  ::rolleyes::  contre la fca fantôme par contre, aucune idée !

----------


## Qiou87

> Alors oui si ce n'est pas trop loin des côtes et sur un terrain plat, le rb04 peut marcher aussi  contre la fca fantôme par contre, aucune idée !


On pensait à un bateau qui aurait glitché car placé trop près de la côte, Flappie dit que c'est un bug connu sur la dernière version. Y'a pas vraiment de véhicules terrestres équipés de CWIS à ma connaissance.

----------


## ze_droopy

Un M163 peut y ressembler (même type de canon).

----------


## Flappie

Le truc c'est que:
Rien n'était indiqué sur la carte (4YA affiche les unités ennemies)Les deux endroits où nous avons été pris pour cibles étaient au niveau des côtes, voire même au-dessus de la mer.
D'où notre idée du bug des navires invisibles.

----------


## Qiou87

ED a publié sa roadmap 2021.
Le "big bang": 2.7 sortie pour Q1 2021 (comprendre d'ici fin mars). Une OB est prévue pour l'ajout des fonctions sur le Hornet (ce que Wags a commencé à présenter), puis passage en 2.7, ce qui pourrait dire février en OB s'ils respectent leur planning (1x OB par mois). A coup sûr cela inclura les nuages.

Le Hornet est prévu en sortie d'early access (feature complete) en Q1 2021. Après quoi le Viper recevra une partie de l'équipe du Hornet et accélèrera.

Le SC verra l'ajout de chiens jaunes pour guider l'avion à la sortie du parking jusqu'à la catapulte, ainsi que pas mal d'autres trucs. 

Nouveaux modules:
- Mosquito Mk VI (WWII): fin Q1 2021
- Mi-24 Hind: Q2 2021 (vers l'été donc) - annoncé en release direct visiblement, pas indiqué d'early access
- AH-64D (Block II, 2002): early access Q3 2021
- Blackshark 3 semble plus ou moins annulé à cause de restrictions en Russie qui les empêchent d'avoir les infos nécessaires

Cartes:
- The Channel verra de nouveaux ajouts et sortira d'EA fin Q1 2021 (à voir si les soucis de perfs seront adressés d'ici là)
- Mariannes (gratuite): prévue pour Q2 2021

Nuages:
- sortie en 2.7 en Q1 2021, synchro en multi et avec des presets, le moteur météo dynamique complet est prévu plus tard (fin d'année)

Campagne dynamique:
- pas de date estimée encore, probablement pas avant Q4 2021 en open beta, voire 2022

Vulkan (permettra de meilleures perfs en chargeant plus de cores, fuck yeah!!!)
- prévue Q3 2021 

J'ai fait un tri, y'a d'autres trucs sur l'IA & autre qui sont aussi annoncés avec des délais plutôt vagues.

----------


## ze_droopy

Les promesses roadmaps n'engagent que ceux qui les croient, mais si j'en crois la newsletter ED, 2021 sera un excellent millésime! (en plus de ce qu'à mentionné Qiou, je note les ATC et le FLIR rénové que j'attends avec impatience).
La News complète ici: https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/254461...omment-4532354

----------


## Flappie

Je ne pensais pas qu'ils annoncerait l'intégration du Vulkan API pour 2021. Je doute que ça nous parvienne dans l'année, surtout vu tout le boulot à fournir sur les autres fronts, mais ça fait plaisir d'avoir de ses nouvelles.
Merci pour la synthèse (la lettre est longue !).  ::): 

EDIT: T'as oublié qu'ils envisagent ENFIN de refaire les unités les plus moches du jeu : *B-52H*, *Tu-95MS*, *Tu-142*, B-1B, IL-38, Tu-160, *S-3B*, *SH-60*...

Côté bugs actuels, il faudrait tout de même qu'ils corrigent ces deux-là, qui pourrissent la vie de beaucoup de gens :
- le "broadcast" RWR en multi (je suis locké donc vos pensez tous être lockés)
- le glitch orange WWII (une frame orange dégeu qui surgit de temps en temps quand on vole en contexte WWII)

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai fait un tri personnel oui, y'a beaucoup de choses dans cette newsletter. C'est osé de faire ça car la communauté, notamment sur leur forum, risque de leur tomber dessus au moindre report. J'espère qu'ils ont rajouté 50% de marge "impondérables" dans leurs délais. Ils ont bien dit passer de 2.5 à 2.7 en skippant 2.6 pour ajouter plus de choses, donc on aura peut-être des surprises d'ici mars.

En devs tiers, qui a déjà annoncé des choses pour 2021?
- OH-58D KW (Polychop): pas de date, mais hyper probable en 2021 (ils semblent en finition du module, puis passage chez BELL pour valider le module)
- Mirage F1 (Aerges): 1e moitié de 2021 annoncée (pour la version la plus ancienne/limitée)

Il m'en manque sûrement, je ne mets rien chez Razbam car ça tease énormément de choses et n'en livre pas beaucoup, mais les sous-forums "F-15E", "South atlantic" (la carte des Malouines) et "Mig-23" sont créés sur le forum officiel, indiquant que ces produits pourraient quand même sortir bientôt. Idem avec le MB-339 d'IFE, en payware, qui semble possible pour 2021.

----------


## Flappie

Pas sûr qu'on obtienne beaucoup de choses des dev-tiers cette année, à part Chypre...  et peut-être aussi le F-4U Corsair de Leatherneck, qui semble en bonne voie.
L'OH-58 était prévu pour sortir il y a si longtemps que je n'y crois plus vraiment... Je n'étais pas au courant pour la roadmap du Mirage F1. Wait and see.

----------


## Setzer

Je fonde sans doute un peu trop d'espoir mais pfiou l'intégration du Vulkan ce serait top, quand on voit les perf dans certains jeu ça laisse rêveur pour dcs.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je fonde sans doute un peu trop d'espoir mais pfiou l'intégration du Vulkan ce serait top, quand on voit les perf dans certains jeu ça laisse rêveur pour dcs.


Pour moi c'est surtout pour ce que ça va permettre que c'est génial: plus de complexité dans les missions, plus d'appareils IA et d'unités au sol, etc. Pour l'instant les missions trop chargées (je parlais hier soir de la campagne Charnwood du P-51, qui n'hésite pas à balancer en l'air plusieurs patrouilles de 8 appareils + unités au sol + flak...) vont causer des ralentissements à cause du nombre d'unités IA. Dans les missions actuelles en solo, la limitation provient encore majoritairement du GPU sauf si on joue en 1080p avec une RTX3080. En VR typiquement je ne suis limité CPU qu'en multijoueurs, et avec des chutes ponctuelles en solo lorsque 10 avions tirent en même temps par ex. Enfin j'étais, je viens de recevoir et monter le Ryzen 5600X, normalement ça va aller beaucoup mieux...  ::rolleyes:: 

Sur les soirées qu'on se fait chez 4YA typiquement, Vulkan pourrait apporter du bénéfice à tout le monde, le multi est gourmand de base, et on est vite 20-30 joueurs avec beaucoup d'événements dynamiques un peu partout.

----------


## Flappie

Preview du Hind en live maintenant... en russe.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Si jamais ça peut servir: j'ai changé mon CPU (Ryzen 5 2600X -> 5600X). Le gain de fluidité en VR (Rift S, SS 140% avec RTX 2070 SUPER) est majeur. Le supercarrier? Stable à 40fps au  lieu de 15-20 (rendu dans le casque vraiment fluide du coup). Une mission en Normandie avec 45 avions en l'air, bataille 8 vs. 8 où ça tire de partout contre des Fw190? Fluide (avant ça saccadait fortement).

Je ferai une comparaison plus "scientifique" car j'avais pris des mesures avec l'ancien, mais le gain "perçu" est très très net. Je suis même à 80fps dans pas mal d'endroits (rase-motte en Viggen à mach 1) où je me contentais de 40 avant. Voilà, si ça peut servir à quelqu'un qui envisageait une upgrade.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour ton retour.  ::):

----------


## frostphoenyx

Nouvelle vidéo sur les nuages contre-mesures et le jammer.

----------


## Tugais

> Si jamais ça peut servir: j'ai changé mon CPU (Ryzen 5 2600X -> 5600X). Le gain de fluidité en VR (Rift S, SS 140% avec RTX 2070 SUPER) est majeur. Le supercarrier? Stable à 40fps au  lieu de 15-20 (rendu dans le casque vraiment fluide du coup). Une mission en Normandie avec 45 avions en l'air, bataille 8 vs. 8 où ça tire de partout contre des Fw190? Fluide (avant ça saccadait fortement).
> 
> Je ferai une comparaison plus "scientifique" car j'avais pris des mesures avec l'ancien, mais le gain "perçu" est très très net. Je suis même à 80fps dans pas mal d'endroits (rase-motte en Viggen à mach 1) où je me contentais de 40 avant. Voilà, si ça peut servir à quelqu'un qui envisageait une upgrade.


Merci beaucoup pour ton feedback. Je suis depuis plusieurs semaines le topic matos où tu officies en vue d'une mise-à-jour matérielle. D'ailleurs ce sont sur tes conseils que j'avais monté ma machine en 2017 en reprenant la simu ; je suis toujours sur une solution basée sur un 1600X et je commence doucement à baisser les curseurs, surtout en VR sur DCS. Le prix du matériel en ce moment reste assez dingue, je crois que je vais encore patienter avant de franchir le pas et de changer le combo CM/CPU/GPU ; en tous les cas ton retour est super encourageant pour les derniers processeurs AMD.

Tu voudrais pas nous concocter une ou deux machines spéciale simulation et simulation VR dis ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Qiou87

C’est un assez mauvais moment pour changer rien que pour les dispos. En passant par un assembleur ou en passant beaucoup de temps à attendre sur différents channels de stocks on peut encore s’en sortir, mais patienter n’est pas une mauvaise idée.

Le souci majeur de DCS c’est qu’il demande beaucoup de ressources, qu’on a pas de journalistes qui font des benchmarks dessus, et qu’on lit tout et son contraire sur le forum officiel. J’ai fini par faire des mesures moi-même pour déterminer les faiblesses de ma config, je pense être arrivé à un point où je comprends à peu près ce qu’il faut comme matos.

N’hésite pas à me MP quand tu seras décidé à changer et que tu auras un budget. Selon ta carte mère, seul le CPU peut évoluer, j’ai rien changé d’autre dans ma tour car le 5600X était compatible après mise a jour du BIOS. Grosse économie donc.

----------


## Chaussette

Effectivement, j'étais dans le même cas et après avoir fait des tests, je m'étais aperçu que DCS ne met pas trop à genoux les cartes graphiques, c'est surtout au niveau fréquence CPU que ça joue. A l'époque j'avais un i5 3450 et une GTX 770. J'ai changé la carte mère et le CPU pour un i7 8700K, tout en conservant la carte graphique et ça avait été le jour et la nuit.
Après, j'ai changé d'écran pour un 4K et la CG devenait faiblarde, j'ai réussi à chopper une RTX 3080 et j'ai bien gagné également, mais pas tant que ça. Finalement, j'ai fait un petit delid sur le CPU et maintenant il tourne à 5 GHz, et là pareil, encore un gros gain dans DCS.

Ceci dit, ils annoncent qu'ils vont bosser sur Vulkan et sur le multithreading, donc la puissance des CPU devrait être mieux exploitée (en gros il vaut mieux un 4 cores à 5 GHz qu'un 12 cores à 4 GHz sur DCS, actuellement).

----------


## cdarylb

Bon, nouveau soucis dans l'éditeur de missions de mon côté : mes pièces d'artillerie ne tirent pas sur la position indiquée, même en attendant plusieurs minutes, et quelle que soit la map ou l'unité d'artillerie. Quelqu'un arrive à reproduire mon soucis ?

J'ai ouvert un post ici avec une mission de test : https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/258329...omment-4533393

----------


## Flappie

Je teste et je te réponds là-bas.

----------


## cdarylb

Merci Flappie.

J'y vois plus clair du coup, mais ça soulève d'autres questions.

Pour déclencher un tir sur position, je n'utilise pas la partie avancée mais la partie "comportement", voir le screenshot en bas. En passant par Advanced, en effet ça fonctionne. A quoi sert la partie comportement alors ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Ceci dit, ils annoncent qu'ils vont bosser sur Vulkan et sur le multithreading, donc la puissance des CPU devrait être mieux exploitée (en gros il vaut mieux un 4 cores à 5 GHz qu'un 12 cores à 4 GHz sur DCS, actuellement).


Quelques chiffres donc, pour ceux qui veulent savoir, en attendant que leur moteur de jeu évolue (si ça sort en 2021 ce sera bien...).
Config complète: Ryzen 5 2600X remplacé par Ryzen 5 5600X, Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming, 32GB DDR4 3000MHz CL16, RTX 2070 SUPER, Oculus Rift S avec 140% de supersampling, jeu en détails élevés sauf les textures du sol en bas (élevé semble poser souci en Syrie et causer de gros ralentissements), MSAA off, FXAA x2
 J'exclus volontairement des valeurs très élevés sur une ou deux frames, cela arrive avec les deux (moins souvent sur le 5600X) et notamment en multi cela dépend aussi de facteurs externes type connexion ou serveur.

Scénario #1: vol basse altitude F/A-18 en Syrie, décollage de René Mouawad, vol vers le sud en longeant la côte à 1000 pieds max, en solo.
Perfs CPU 2600X: mini 14ms, moyenne 17ms, max 21ms
Perfs CPU 5600X: mini 9ms, moyenne 11ms, max 12ms

Test supplémentaire avec 5600X: TPOD + écran maverick allumé, le CPU frametime monte à 18ms. L'impact est donc important (+50%) comparé à un vol avec écrans statiques (type page FCS).

Scénario #2: roulage et décollage du Supercarrier F/A-18 en Syrie, multijoueur sur serveur 4YA.
Perfs CPU 2600X: mini 18ms, moyenne 23ms, max 37ms
Perfs CPU 5600X: mini 12ms, moyenne 14ms, max 19ms

Pourquoi c'est important? Le temps de rendu CPU impacte directement la fluidité ; si le GPU est capable de fournir une image toutes les 12.5ms par exemple (c'est à dire 80 images par seconde, le top pour un casque VR à 80Hz comme le Rift S) mais que le CPU met plus de temps que cela, la fluidité est réduite. La fluidité est excellente à 80fps / 12ms, bonne à 40fps / 25ms (reprojection), dégradée à 20fps / 50ms et catastrophique en dessous.

Et en pratique, donc? Mon processeur précédent s'en sortait honorablement, mais j'étais à 40 fps en solo et descendait souvent à 20 fps voire moins, notamment au sol (aéroport, supercarrier) et en multijoueurs par moment. Le gain perçu de fluidité est donc très important.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour déclencher un tir sur position, je n'utilise pas la partie avancée mais la partie "comportement", voir le screenshot en bas. En passant par Advanced, en effet ça fonctionne. A quoi sert la partie comportement alors ?


Ah, euh... Je ne connaissais pas ce truc ! Donc je n'en sais rien, désolé !  :^_^:  Nico ou Dusty à la rescousse ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Merci Flappie.
> 
> J'y vois plus clair du coup, mais ça soulève d'autres questions.
> 
> Pour déclencher un tir sur position, je n'utilise pas la partie avancée mais la partie "comportement", voir le screenshot en bas. En passant par Advanced, en effet ça fonctionne. A quoi sert la partie comportement alors ?
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/Vv6zVm0/20210109145841-1.jpg


J'allais te répondre mais Flappiscotte a été plus rapide.
Tu as mis le "Fire at Point" dans les "actions déclenchées" (triggered actions). Ce sont des actions préparées qu'il faut ensuite déclencher par script (avec AI TASK PUSH/SET).

----------


## cdarylb

Raaaah merci beaucoup pour votre aide les canards, tout s'explique, vous êtes trop forts !!!

----------


## Flappie

> J'allais te répondre mais Flappiscotte a été plus rapide.
> Tu as mis le "Fire at Point" dans les "actions déclenchées" (triggered actions). Ce sont des actions préparées qu'il faut ensuite déclencher par script (avec AI TASK PUSH/SET).


C'est donc à ça que servent les fonctions AI TASK PUSH/SET. Tu les utilises, toi ? Il y a un avantage par rapport aux "conditions" des actions avancées ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> C'est donc à ça que servent les fonctions AI TASK PUSH/SET. Tu les utilises, toi ? Il y a un avantage par rapport aux "conditions" des actions avancées ?


Je n'utilise même que çà, je n'utilises quasiment jamais les conditions. Ca permet d'avoir toute la logique dans le panneau des déclencheurs et pas éparpillée sur les unités.
Je l'utilise par exemple très souvent pour préparer un avion cold (et "uncontrolled") sur le tarmac, avec un action déclenchée "Start", pour éviter les freezes lors du spawn des avions.

----------


## Flappie

OK, je vois.  ::):  J'ai pris de mauvaises habitudes. Pas sûr que je parvienne à m'en débarrasser.

----------


## ze_droopy

> OK, je vois.  J'ai pris de mauvaises habitudes. Pas sûr que je parvienne à m'en débarrasser.


Pas sûr qu'il y ait une bonne ou une mauvaise méthode, juste une préférence d'utilisation.

----------


## Flappie

Une interview en russe d'un des devs de Belsimtek/ED, Alex Podvoisky,  à propos du futur module Mi-24P, a été résumée en anglais par ici. Très intéressant !

----------


## Qiou87

> Une interview en russe d'un des devs de Belsimtek/ED, Alex Podvoisky,  à propos du futur module Mi-24P, a été résumée en anglais par ici. Très intéressant !


Effectivement, merci à toi! On a l’air loin de l’ordinateur volant qu’est le Ka-50, et finalement je trouve ça plus sexy. J’attendrai quand même les retours sur le copilote IA et sa facilité d’utilisation en VR, mais comme on peut visiblement tout faire depuis les deux cockpits son rôle est d’aider et simplifier la vie (contrairement à un RIO). Je continue d’être fortement tenté par ce module...

----------


## Aleas

> Effectivement, merci à toi! On a l’air loin de l’ordinateur volant qu’est le Ka-50, et finalement je trouve ça plus sexy. J’attendrai quand même les retours sur le copilote IA et sa facilité d’utilisation en VR, mais comme on peut visiblement tout faire depuis les deux cockpits son rôle est d’aider et simplifier la vie (contrairement à un RIO). Je continue d’être fortement tenté par ce module...


En parlant (en passant) du Ka-50, je vais remettre la main sur un palo sous peu et j'aimerais en profiter pour retrouver ma tondeuse préférée dans un environnement multi. 
J'imagine que ça doit vous arriver d'intégrer quelques voilures tournantes à l'une ou l'autre mission mais, point important, c'est sur quelle(s) map(s) que ça vole par ici ?

----------


## Flappie

Salut Aleas, ça faisait un bail !  ::): En ce moment, on fait beaucoup de Syrie (déjà incontournable, et elle incluera bientôt Chypre), encore pas mal de Caucase, et parfois un peu de Persian Gulf.
On a eu peu de vols en Ka-50 ces derniers temps, mais on peut remettre ça sans problème. Soit on vole sur les serveurs de 4YA (entraînement PvE) soit on utilise nos propres missions.

----------


## Aleas

> Salut Aleas, ça faisait un bail ! En ce moment, on fait beaucoup de Syrie (déjà incontournable, et elle incluera bientôt Chypre), encore pas mal de Caucase, et parfois un peu de Persian Gulf.
> On a eu peu de vols en Ka-50 ces derniers temps, mais on peut remettre ça sans problème. Soit on vole sur les serveurs de 4YA (entraînement PvE) soit on utilise nos propres missions.


Oké je note Syrie indispensable...après pour un Ka-50 le terrain et le contexte s'y prête plutôt "naturellement".

Et oui ça fait longtemps mais j'ai un peu bougé, été pris par les études, pas toujours eu de setup/environnement approprié pour du multi puis j'ai pété la pédale droite de mon palo (arrachée sur une reprise en Tempest sur Il2 face à une IA  ::XD::  ) sur une manoeuvre un poil vigoureuse y a un an et demi.
Là j'ai pris un rudder VKB, vu que je fait aussi de la simu spatiale leur solution à débattement verticale me semble un bon compromis.
Puis j'ai un Track IR maintenant, je vais pouvoir profiter du HMS et m'éviter certaines laborieuses translations au hatswitch.

----------


## Flappie

> Là j'ai pris un rudder VKB, vu que je fait aussi de la simu spatiale leur solution à débattement verticale me semble un bon compromis.


On est copains de rudder alors.  ::):  Je l'ai pris parce que j'avais très peu de place en vertical (mon PC est juste au-dessus). Le frein analogique me manque un poil, mais sinon je l'aime toujours.

----------


## Aleas

> On est copains de rudder alors.  Je l'ai pris parce que j'avais très peu de place en vertical (mon PC est juste au-dessus). Le frein analogique me manque un poil, mais sinon je l'aime toujours.


Toute façon y a pas tellement le choix...j'avais pas envie de prendre le rudder Thustmaster en plastique (en plus il est en rupture pour le moment) et les crosswind ou le pendular de TM ne rentrent pas dans mon budget.  ::P: 
J'ai lu qu'il y a une solution pour émuler des freins différentiels avec le software de VKB mais je creuserai quand j'en aurai besoin.

----------


## JanSolo

> Quelques chiffres donc, pour ceux qui veulent savoir, en attendant que leur moteur de jeu évolue (si ça sort en 2021 ce sera bien...).
> Config complète: Ryzen 5 2600X remplacé par Ryzen 5 5600X, Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming, 32GB DDR4 3000MHz CL16, RTX 2070 SUPER, Oculus Rift S avec 140% de supersampling, jeu en détails élevés sauf les textures du sol en bas (élevé semble poser souci en Syrie et causer de gros ralentissements), MSAA off, FXAA x2
>  J'exclus volontairement des valeurs très élevés sur une ou deux frames, cela arrive avec les deux (moins souvent sur le 5600X) et notamment en multi cela dépend aussi de facteurs externes type connexion ou serveur.
> 
> Scénario #1: vol basse altitude F/A-18 en Syrie, décollage de René Mouawad, vol vers le sud en longeant la côte à 1000 pieds max, en solo.
> Perfs CPU 2600X: mini 14ms, moyenne 17ms, max 21ms
> Perfs CPU 5600X: mini 9ms, moyenne 11ms, max 12ms
> 
> Test supplémentaire avec 5600X: TPOD + écran maverick allumé, le CPU frametime monte à 18ms. L'impact est donc important (+50%) comparé à un vol avec écrans statiques (type page FCS).
> ...


Extrêmement intéressant.
Je suis sur un i9 9900K que je vais refiler à ma femme qui est sur un i7 4790k.
Le problème c'est que j'attends de chopper le bon processeur pour les simus et en particulier pour DCS. Mais les simus ne sont jamais testées lors des benchmarks par les différents sites.
Le Valve Index est de nouveau dispo. J'attends la fin du mois et je me l'achète. Par contre, quel processeur pour aller avec? AMD ou Intel? Intel est toujours sur du 14nm+++++ qui chauffe et consomme comme pas possible même si ils présentent une performance en single core à priori meilleure que les AMD (uniquement intéressant pour DCS qui est single core pour le moment de ce que je lis).
Mais avec Vulkan, le 5900x deviendrait intéressant? Je suis beaucoup dans le flou actuellement niveau upgrade CPU. 

Pour la carte graphique, j'attends la sortie de la 3080Ti pour changer ma 2080Ti mais pour le processeur je suis perdu.

Tu me conseilles d'attendre pour le CPU bien que tes tests montrent que les AMD semblent bien assurer en VR? Bien évidemment, aucun benchmark ne va prendre ce jeu en compte, t'es bien le seul à faire un retour dessus.

----------


## DjHf

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum :notworthy , également sur la simulation DCS.

Je viens vers vous d'après conseils d'après plusieurs pilotes, voila donc j'ai actuellement la version basic du simulateur, je me suis acheter le Mirage 2000c que je trouve formidable.
Je c'est la procédure de la mise en marche puis décollage, jusque la tous va bien.

Mon plus gros souci c'est une fois en vole, bin je vole sans but (je veut dire j'aimerais décollé d'un point a l'autre).
Je recherche donc un moyen d'apprendre les Techniques une fois en vole.

Ensuite le pire reste a faire l'atterrissage avec les instruments de bort.

Voila je suis a l'écoute de toutes vos proposition a mes problèmes.

A très bientôt merci encore .

----------


## Qiou87

@Jan: Justement AMD est devant aussi en single core depuis les Zen3, c’est pour ça que j’ai upgradé. J’ai plus du tout l’impression d’être limité par le processeur désormais. Quant a Vulkan je vais attendre de le voir pour le croire, mais bon si le 5600X est déjà a l’aise dans DCS, le fait de mieux utiliser plus de cores sera bénéfique pour lui aussi. Actuellement je suis a 15% d’utilisation moyenne du CPU mais quasiment tout sur un seul core dans ce jeu, si ca se répartit mieux il aura toujours énormément de marge même avec une grosse carte graphique. Je reste persuade qu’un processeur a plus de 8 cores pour jouer est inutile, même en simu.

Après on va pas polluer le topic avec des discussions matos, si tu veux passe sur mon topic en section hardware ou MP.  :;):

----------


## JanSolo

> @Jan: Justement AMD est devant aussi en single core depuis les Zen3, c’est pour ça que j’ai upgradé. J’ai plus du tout l’impression d’être limité par le processeur désormais. Quant a Vulkan je vais attendre de le voir pour le croire, mais bon si le 5600X est déjà a l’aise dans DCS, le fait de mieux utiliser plus de cores sera bénéfique pour lui aussi. Actuellement je suis a 15% d’utilisation moyenne du CPU mais quasiment tout sur un seul core dans ce jeu, si ca se répartit mieux il aura toujours énormément de marge même avec une grosse carte graphique. Je reste persuade qu’un processeur a plus de 8 cores pour jouer est inutile, même en simu.
> 
> Après on va pas polluer le topic avec des discussions matos, si tu veux passe sur mon topic en section hardware ou MP.


Merci en tout cas Qiou pour ton retour!
Hors mardi soir et missions spécifiques, vous volez sur le 4YA Syrie en priorité?

Pour ceux qui ont des warbirds sous DCS, vous recommandez quels modules en priorité? Spitfire, BF-109?
Je commence à me dire que ce serait pas con de les chopper sachant que les Mariannes arrivent en plus des cartes de la manche, que les campagnes dynamiques aussi, donc que la frustration de pas pouvoir cliquer dans le cockpit d'IL2 devrait être assouvie avec DCS  ::ninja:: 
Puis ces futurs nuages  :Bave:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum :notworthy , également sur la simulation DCS.
> 
> Je viens vers vous d'après conseils d'après plusieurs pilotes, voila donc j'ai actuellement la version basic du simulateur, je me suis acheter le Mirage 2000c que je trouve formidable.
> Je c'est la procédure de la mise en marche puis décollage, jusque la tous va bien.
> 
> Mon plus gros souci c'est une fois en vole, bin je vole sans but (je veut dire j'aimerais décollé d'un point a l'autre).
> Je recherche donc un moyen d'apprendre les Techniques une fois en vole.
> ...


Il y a des campagnes/missions d'apprentissage, mais d'autres en parlerons mieux que moi, je ne vole jamais en solo.
Sinon tu passes un mardi soir et on sera plusieurs à pouvoir te guider.

----------


## war-p

Juste pour rappel, vulkan ne va rien changer quand à la charge CPU (ou alors de manière minime) étant donné que c'est une API destiné au gpu (la carte graphique) ça peut éventuellement permettre de gagner en perf graphique (genre, permettre d'afficher les nuages en gardant les perf actuelles).
Ce qui influe sur le cpu, c'est tout ce qui est ia, modèle de vol etc... Ils ont cependant indiqué qu'ils travaillaient sur le multi threading, ce qui va rendre les processeurs gérant plein de thread en même temps intéressants. Je simplifie à mort mais c'est l'idée.

----------


## Flappie

> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum :notworthy , également sur la simulation DCS.


Bonsoir et bienvenue parmi nous.  ::):  
Je ne suis pas un expert M-2000C mais ça se trouve facilement par ici (on possède quasiment tous cet appareil).

Je t'envoie un message privé avec les coordonnées du TS pour nous rejoindre en vol. Je te propose de nous rejoindre dans notre session hebdomadaire du mardi soir (21h) pour faire connaissance, mais tu peux te connecter tous les autres soirs, il y a parfois du monde qui vient s'entraîner. Tu voles sur quelles maps ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour ceux qui ont des warbirds sous DCS, vous recommandez quels modules en priorité? Spitfire, BF-109?
> Je commence à me dire que ce serait pas con de les chopper sachant que les Mariannes arrivent en plus des cartes de la manche, que les campagnes dynamiques aussi, donc que la frustration de pas pouvoir cliquer dans le cockpit d'IL2 devrait être assouvie avec DCS 
> Puis ces futurs nuages


J'ai que le P-51D, c'est un bon avion pour débuter: pas trop compliqué à rouler au sol, décolle à peu près droit, se pose correctement avec un peu de pratique. Il est rapide et plaisant à voler. Niveau armement c'est assez basique mais bon, c'est la période. En A2A il est assez moyen, il faut bien l'apprivoiser (pour bien tourner il faut le laisser s'asseoir dans le virage en tirant très progressivement, un coup trop sec va faire décrocher une aile).
En ce moment pas mal de missions WWII sont un peu compliquées car la flak fait beaucoup de dégâts depuis la MAJ du modèle de dégâts. Un seul hit et ton avion éclate, et ils semblent trop précis.
Le Spit est plus lent mais plus manœuvrant. Le Bf-109 est plus puissant et plus manœuvrant, c'est l'avion ultime en A2A mais très mal protégé donc pas très adapté au A2G.

Sur l'aspect campagne dynamique, ce sera 2022 à mon avis, mais DCS Libération propose déjà 3 campagnes dynamiques en Normandie (1) et Channel (2). De quoi bien s'amuser.

Pour les Mariannes, ce sera pas avant 2022 en version WWII non plus, faut que les assets se développent aussi. Pour l'instant y'a rien côté japonais et seul le F4U Corsair est prévu côté alliés, avec quelques assets (porte-avions notamment). Je doute que le théâtre pacifique ne soit viable avant 2023 au mieux.

Voilà pour mon résumé, en ce moment je fais à peu près 1 mission sur 2 en WWII sous DCS. Le plaisir de voler est bien là, c'est pour moi la grosse force de DCS, et le moteur de dégâts est vraiment immersif désormais (même si ça manque encore d'ajustements et d'équilibrages). D'ailleurs j'ai profité des soldes qui se terminent aujourd'hui pour choper la carte The Channel, sublime, et le Spit pour compléter mon arsenal "alliés" dans l'optique de faire des campagnes dynamiques Libération justement.

----------


## BoZoin

> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum :notworthy , également sur la simulation DCS.
> 
> Je viens vers vous d'après conseils d'après plusieurs pilotes, voila donc j'ai actuellement la version basic du simulateur, je me suis acheter le Mirage 2000c que je trouve formidable.
> Je c'est la procédure de la mise en marche puis décollage, jusque la tous va bien.
> 
> Mon plus gros souci c'est une fois en vole, bin je vole sans but (je veut dire j'aimerais décollé d'un point a l'autre).
> Je recherche donc un moyen d'apprendre les Techniques une fois en vole.
> ...


J'ai commencé DCS il y a 2 mois avec le M2000 aussi. Personnellement j'ai fait tout les entraînements 2 fois puis je me suis mis à la campagne (qui est très sympa). Le soir je me suis lu tranquillement le guide chuck puis le manuel officiel. Pour t'entraîner aux atterrissages, tu pourrais par exemple à la fin de chaque entrainement atterrir ton avion à l’aéroport le plus proche puis aller le garer (une fois l'entrainement fini ils te laissent libre de faire ce que tu veux). Sinon moi je fais de temps en temps des "actions rapides", tu démarres en l'air tu as quelques cibles à abattre et une fois fait je vais atterrir à l'aéroport le plus proche. 
La campagne est vraiment bien dosé niveau difficulté je trouve. Ca commence par des vols simple, puis des entrainements tranquille puis ça dégénère un peu, le seul passage vraiment galère pour un débutant c'est le ravitaillement en vol mais ce n'est pas obligatoire (je l'ai sauté après 5h d'essai...). Une fois que tu as fais les entraînements tu peux y aller les yeux fermé.

----------


## Setzer

Ça reste quand même beaucoup plus sympa d'apprendre avec des canards qui connaissent  :;):

----------


## BoZoin

> Ça reste quand même beaucoup plus sympa d'apprendre avec des canards qui connaissent


J'imagine bien  ::):  
Mais bon ce n'est pas forcément possible pour tous le monde. En ce moment je ne joue que le midi sur ma pause (merci le télétravail). J'espère pouvoir vous rejoindre le soir bientôt  ::lol::

----------


## TroyMcClure

Ca arrive régulièrement ça ?

Bon il est vrai que j'ai eu un tournant relativement agressif en slalomant dans les montagnes, et j'ai entendu comme un bruit, mais je ne suis pas entièrement sûr que ça ait vraiment été ça qui a provoqué le souci. Je m'en suis aperçu relativement tard en retour à la base en fuyant comme un lâche après une attaque bien ratée, quand j'ai constaté que je me trainais un peu par rapport à mon poids relativement plus léger qu'au début de mission.
Au passage je note que rien ne m'a donné indication qu'il y avait un problème, les loupiotes du train (les trois lignes en bas à gauche du panneau d'alertes il me semble) étaient bien éteintes...

----------


## ze_droopy

Ça arrive très souvent, soit en faisant un virage un peu trop agressif au taxi, soit en laissant le train sorti a vitesse élevée...

----------


## Flappie

Les trains peuvent encaisser un vent relatif de 600 km/h, donc je pense que c'est plutôt lié à un taxi agressif, oui. Ça m'arrive, très,très souvent. Evite d'accélérer en virage au taxi, et tourne avec une vitesse faible. N'hésite pas à freiner avec l'inverseur de poussée : ça t'évite de déraper et tu peux frimer devant les suédoises.

----------


## Qiou87

> Evite d'accélérer en virage au taxi, et tourne avec une vitesse faible. N'hésite pas à freiner avec l'inverseur de poussée : ça t'évite de déraper et tu peux frimer devant les suédoises.


Dis ça à mon Viggen qui a fait un 360° sur la piste hier soir (atterro avec reverse, j'ai mis un peu trop de palo pour corriger visiblement). ::lol:: 

J'ai éclaté les pneus en plus, c'était stylé après je roulais avec des gerbes d'étincelles, swedish gangsta' style.

----------


## Flappie

Haha. Alors à l'atterro en Viggen, il faut éviter d'utiliser le palo en même temps que l'inverseur de poussée. Petite astuce que j'ai lue dans le manuel aussi : plus tu mets de poussée en mode inverseur, plus il faut relever le nez de l'avion afin d'équilibrer la pression sur les 3 trains. Testé et approuvé.

----------


## Flappie

Petite astuce DCS en passant : si votre jeu prends plus d'une minute pour démarrer alors qu'il est sur un SSD, c'est que votre antivirus lui cherche des poux. Pour diviser le temps de chargement par 3 ou plus, ajouter les exceptions suivantes dans votre antivirus :

----------


## TroyMcClure

Je n'avais pas oublié le train au décollage, donc votre piste d'un roulage trop agressif est dans ce cas plus plausible. Merci du conseil, je ferai plus attention les prochaines fois.

Il m'est aussi arrivé de bien déraper sur la piste en atterrissage : j'avais lu quelque part que le palo contrôle aussi la direction de la roue avant sans possibilité de débrayer la fonction, donc pas étonnant que ce soit coton à contrôler à grande vitesse...

----------


## Chaussette

> Petite astuce DCS en passant : si votre jeu prends plus d'une minute pour démarrer alors qu'il est sur un SSD, c'est que votre antivirus lui cherche des poux. Pour diviser le temps de chargement par 3 ou plus, ajouter les exceptions suivantes dans votre antivirus :
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/kcprHKR/image.png


Oh punaise, merci !! je viens de tester et effectivement, maintenant DCS se lance en 10 secondes alors que mon dossier utilise 250 Gigots  ::o:

----------


## Qiou87

> Haha. Alors à l'atterro en Viggen, il faut éviter d'utiliser le palo en même temps que l'inverseur de poussée. Petite astuce que j'ai lue dans le manuel aussi : plus tu mets de poussée en mode inverseur, plus il faut relever le nez de l'avion afin d'équilibrer la pression sur les 3 trains. Testé et approuvé.





> Il m'est aussi arrivé de bien déraper sur la piste en atterrissage : j'avais lu quelque part que le palo contrôle aussi la direction de la roue avant sans possibilité de débrayer la fonction, donc pas étonnant que ce soit coton à contrôler à grande vitesse...


Ouais c'est sûrement ça, faut que je redresse l'appareil avant de pousser l'inverseur. Faut dire qu'elle était coton la mission 4 de la campagne Mjölnir (attaque de navire + bombardiers sur ma base de départ, déroutage en cata sur Kobuleti), avec mes deux premiers kills air-air (j'ai vite trouvé comment faire, sans regarder le manuel, grâce à tes instructions de mardi Flappie). Du coup j'ai oublié le basique, bon quelques pneus abimés c'est pas bien grave... Et tu avais raison Flappie, la campagne gagne en intérêt au fur et à mesure. Les briefs sont trop courts et flous, les voice-overs trop rares, mais c'est pas si mal. Et puis je continue d'adorer ce jet.

Le truc dommage en Viggen, ce sont les équipiers IA notoirement mauvais à basse altitude. Normalement ton approche sur objectif défendu se fait à moins de 100m de haut mais l'IA à cette altitude va s'emplafonner la moindre colline ou immeuble un peu haut. Dommage, ça plombe légèrement l'immersion.

----------


## TroyMcClure

> Normalement ton approche sur objectif défendu se fait à moins de 100m de haut mais l'IA à cette altitude va s'emplafonner la moindre colline ou immeuble un peu haut.


Ah alors ça explique le deuxième problème que j'ai eu hier dans une mission que j'ai faite. A part le train bancal, je suis rentré tout seul, et au débriefing j'ai vu qu'un des IA s'était mangé un missile SAM, rien d'extraordinaire. Mais un autre est mort en phase d'approche de l'objectif sans raison apparente autre que sa maladresse dans le canyon. 
Evidemment j'ai rien remarqué moi...

----------


## Qiou87

> Ah alors ça explique le deuxième problème que j'ai eu hier dans une mission que j'ai faite. A part le train bancal, je suis rentré tout seul, et au débriefing j'ai vu qu'un des IA s'était mangé un missile SAM, rien d'extraordinaire. Mais un autre est mort en phase d'approche de l'objectif sans raison apparente autre que sa maladresse dans le canyon. 
> Evidemment j'ai rien remarqué moi...


Pour ça ouais, c'est pas ta faute. Idem hier, j'approche en bas, tout va bien, 3 ailiers. Evidemment le WP2 est juste avant une colline, je vire peinard, je regarde au dessus de l'épaule... tiens j'ai plus que 2 ailiers, et une colonne de fumée sur la colline derrière moi.  :Facepalm: 

L'avantage c'est que lors de nos soirées canard en Viggen on est un peu (juste un peu) plus doués que des IA, et en général on s'en sort même à 6 ou 7 Viggen dans un canyon.  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

Oui, les IA sont pétés. Je suppose que Heatblur a dû changé quelques chose pourqu'ils soient capables de faire la chasse aux navires TTBA. Du coup, au-dessus du sol, ils font n'importe quoi.

----------


## Ranger 28

Reprise des vols le soir pour moi maintenant que je suis calé au niveau horaires de taf : 20h45-22h30 en gros

----------


## Elidji

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je sais pas si c'est autorisé sur ce topic mais je cherche à revendre une manette de gaz Virpil T50-CM2.
Elle marche très bien, j'ai juste cassé le bouton à 8 directions tout à droite de la manette.

Je la vend car je me suis pris la nouvelle version CM3.

Je m'excuse encore si c'est pas le bon endroit pour ça mais j'ai rien trouvé d'autre.

----------


## Ranger 28

La Collection s'agrandit...



Un petit recueil de tous les insignes en services dans la JASDF

----------


## Flappie

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est autorisé sur ce topic mais je cherche à revendre une manette de gaz Virpil T50-CM2.
> Elle marche très bien, j'ai juste cassé le bouton à 8 directions tout à droite de la manette.
> 
> Je la vend car je me suis pris la nouvelle version CM3.
> 
> Je m'excuse encore si c'est pas le bon endroit pour ça mais j'ai rien trouvé d'autre.


Salut Elidji, tu fais très bien de poster ici. Tu devrais également poster une annonce par là, en indiquant ton prix (avec ou sans frais de port), ta région, et si tu acceptes de livrer par colis.
Comme tu signales de la casse, n'hésite pas à ajouter des photos. Tu peux les héberger par ici, par exemple.

----------


## Elidji

> Salut Elidji, tu fais très bien de poster ici. Tu devrais également poster une annonce par là, en indiquant ton prix (avec ou sans frais de port), ta région, et si tu acceptes de livrer par colis.
> Comme tu signales de la casse, n'hésite pas à ajouter des photos. Tu peux les héberger par ici, par exemple.


Merci, j'ai créé le post !

----------


## Qiou87

Qui vole ce soir? Je suppose qu'on a pas de mission dédiée sinon Flappie ou Nico se seraient manifestés... 

Je serai présent en tout cas. RDV pour ceux qui veulent à 21H sur le TS. Si on a rien on fera sûrement du 4YA en Syrie.

@Flappie: roquettes, bombes high-drag, mavs et anti-navire Rb-04 (+Sidewinder que j'ai appris par moi-même en solo)... il me manque quoi d'autre dans le Viggen pour avoir le droit au titre d'aspirant-pilote des trois-Couronnes?  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Il te manque encore les Rb-05 (missile à guidage manuel avec un flare bien visible collé aux fesses) et Bk-90 (lanceur de sous muntions).  ::): 
Je ne compte pas le RB-15F : un missile qui suit son propre plan de vol, c'est surfait.

Je serai présent ce soir (sûrement AJS37 ou RIO F-14).

----------


## TuxFr78

Présent aussi ce soir  :;): 
Viggen dans la Flappie flygvapnet ou F18 parce que vus les teasers à baver sur les prochaines mises à jour du F18 j'ai envie de m'y remettre
Possible de faire pilote de F14 mais pas après 22h30 parce que l'ATC demande le silence  ::|:

----------


## Qiou87

> Il te manque encore les Rb-05 (missile à guidage manuel avec un flare bien visible collé aux fesses) et Bk-90 (lanceur de sous muntions). 
> Je ne compte pas le RB-15F : un missile qui suit son propre plan de vol, c'est surfait.


Ok c'est pris! Bah écoute si t'as encore une âme d'instructeur un soir (pas forcément aujourd'hui  :;):  ) ce sera avec plaisir. Tout ce qui est à sous-munitions j'aime bien...  ::lol::  Si tu voles en RIO 14 je serais en Hornet, sinon Viggen.

----------


## davidmontpellier

Hier on a travaillé avec Ranger, Tophe, Lilian et papaguef: On révisé le ravitaillement en vol sur F 18, le vol en formation et le buddy lasing F 18/mirage 2000.

Ce soir dispo bien sur :-)

----------


## Empnicolas

Présent ce soir mais pas de nouvelle mission.

----------


## Setzer

> Possible de faire pilote de F14 mais pas après 22h30 parce que l'ATC demande le silence


Copain d'ATC dans la chambre  ::rolleyes:: 

Bon moi mon état ne me permet toujours pas de faire le fifou avec le palo, du coup je ne suis pas sur que le viggen soit approprié, après je veux bien retenter de riotter ou alors de faire du fbw pépère en F18 même si le dernier vol sur 4ya m'a bien remis les idées en place sur ma "maitrise" de l'avion -_-

----------


## Flappie

Maintenant que tu t'es débarassé de ton problème d'axe qui t'empêchait d'utiliser le mode TWS, tu devrais en profiter pour transformer l'essai en tant que RIO.

----------


## Tophe33

présent ce soir, peut-être en F18, ou RIO si Ranger n'a pas peur de passer une désagréable soirée lol

----------


## papagueff

présent ce soir en F18

----------


## SergeyevK

@Ranger 28 il faut absolument que je commande ce bouquin !

Un peu tard mais, meilleurs vœux les canards volants !

----------


## Setzer

Bon finalement je ne serait pas là ce soir, désolé pas trop trop le morale.

----------


## Ranger 28

Il est sur EBAY "jasdf patch", il sort dans le paquet, si tu ne le trouves pas, je te donnerai le pseudo de mon vendeur.

Evidemment que je suis là ce soir ! Et non, je ne sais toujours pas ravitailler, et encore moins avec le matou.
Sinon, suivant l'avancée de la mission, F-14, F-16 ou gazelle (oui, j'ai pris goût aux ventilos)

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Bon finalement je ne serait pas là ce soir, désolé pas trop trop le morale.


Si tu veux faire le RIO ce soir je peux piloter le 14 :-)

----------


## Setzer

Haha c'est très gentil David mais vraiment ce soir je ne serais pas de très bonne compagnie..  La prochaine fois avec grand plaisir!

----------


## partizan

Je serai là, peu importe l'appareil.

----------


## SergeyevK

> Il est sur EBAY "jasdf patch", il sort dans le paquet, si tu ne le trouves pas, je te donnerai le pseudo de mon vendeur.


Tu m'avais déjà donné le lien.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Je serai dispo sur le TS ce soir si certains veulent un coach pour RIO F-14 ou Viggen.

----------


## TuxFr78

J’aurais adoré mais y a plus de courant dans ma résidence depuis midi ...

----------


## Flappie

Sébum twitche DCS en ce moment même : https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc

----------


## Sigps220

Dites les canards ont été pas censé ouvrir un nouveau post après 10.000 messages ? Parce qu'on a un peu débordé là. On est à 15.000 !

----------


## war-p

> Dites les canards ont été pas censé ouvrir un nouveau post après 10.000 messages ? Parce qu'on a un peu débordé là. On est à 15.000 !


Chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut

----------


## Setzer

> Sébum twitche DCS en ce moment même : https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc


Bizarre, même avec l'abo twitch prime, il me dit que je n'ai pas accès à la chaine...

----------


## frostphoenyx

> We will no longer be supporting Windows 7. Users who do not want not to change their operating system can still enjoy DCS World 2.5.6. However, new updates will not be available. In order to attend to your needs more diligently, please download the latest version.

----------


## Flappie

Eh oui, Windows 10 a bientôt 7 ans déjà, et le support de Windows 7 est terminé pour les particuliers depuis... un an (plus aucun patch de sécurité).
Il est temps de migrer.

----------


## Qiou87

Je suis content de ce qu'ils annoncent sur le solo et le WWII (plus de missions, plus de variété, difficulté variable). J'espère qu'ils auront ajusté la flak car actuellement elle est dévastatrice (depuis le nouveau modèle de dégâts) et rend certains scénarios injouables.

 Pour la map "Channel", il semblerait que seule une carte graphique avec plus de 8GB de VRAM arrive à le faire tourner de manière fluide, en tout cas avec mes réglages (en VR, définition équivalente 4K). J'ai cherché plusieurs solutions, j'ai désormais un super CPU, rien n'y fait et ça continue à ramer près des villes. Va falloir guetter les "drops".

Je serai sur le TS ce soir à 21H pour un peu de multi (4YA) si ça tente certains de se joindre à moi. On peut faire du Viggen ou du Hornet, ou du Huey, ou même du WWII. Je peux coacher en Hornet mais pas encore avec les autres (si besoin).

----------


## Ranger 28

Présent ce soir pour n'importe du moment que je vole....

----------


## partizan

> In some Single Player missions we have introduced FWAF (Fly With A Friend). It allows you to upload the mission to your own server and fly it with a friend or virtual squadron. Ideal for training and for those not quite ready to venture into multiplayer just yet. This is a great way to share the experience with those of you who are just getting started in DCS World.


On va pouvoir voler en multi les missions de DCS sans les éditer si je comprends bien ?

----------


## Flappie

Je crois que c'est réservé à la WWII et qu'ils parlent de missions rendues multijoueur (donc éditées), rien de plus.

----------


## Qiou87

Un module surprise que j'avais pas vu venir.


Un trainer donc, mais plutôt récent, US et compatible aéronavale. Je crois que c'est celui sur lequel a volé Até lors de sa formation aux USA d'ailleurs. Il me semble que ce sera un module payant mais je vois pas d'infos. On sera bientôt fixé en tout cas.

EDIT: il semblerait que ce soit un mod, VNAO a déjà fait un mod "ready room" qui permet de faire des briefings dans une salle d'escadrille sur porte-avions y compris en VR.

----------


## Flappie

J'avais lu ça quelque part mais je n'avais pas vu la vidéo. Il a l'air bien avancé, c'est cool.

----------


## Tugais

Les comm' de l'instructeur en fin de vidéo ne sortent pas de l'imagination du vidéographe de VNAO mais sont de véritables com' d'un instructeur. Pour les curieux, voilà la vidéo d'où est tiré l'extrait, un grand malade :

----------


## burton

> Un module surprise que j'avais pas vu venir.
> 
> 
> Un trainer donc, mais plutôt récent, US et compatible aéronavale. Je crois que c'est celui sur lequel a volé Até lors de sa formation aux USA d'ailleurs. Il me semble que ce sera un module payant mais je vois pas d'infos. On sera bientôt fixé en tout cas.
> 
> EDIT: il semblerait que ce soit un mod, VNAO a déjà fait un mod "ready room" qui permet de faire des briefings dans une salle d'escadrille sur porte-avions y compris en VR.


Appareil qui est en train d'être porté sur MSFS par l'équipe qui a fait le MB-339

----------


## Setzer

Bon je suis content la cap et l'appontage ça commence à venir, 4 kill pour un mort et un rtb en vie sur 4ya ^^

----------


## Setzer

Allez hop petit moment conseil de lecture,

Je viens de terminer le bouquin de Frédéric BELLET "Pilote de chasse au La Fayette"



J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé ce livre qui retrace le parcours du bonhomme qui a commencé en 52 avec une première affectation sur P47  Thunderbolt pour terminer sa carrière militaire en  1977 après avoir commandé le 2/4 La Fayette, totalisant 14.000 h de vol dont 7.000 h en chasse.

Le style est parfois un peu abrupt, on aimerait avoir plus de détails sur certains passages mais globalement on a une vraie tranche de vie ou l'on voit un peu le quotidien d'un pilote ayant fait la transition entre warbirds et jet, l'instauration de la chasse de nuit, le premier essai de largage d'une bombe nucléaire avec munition réelle (opération Tamara), etc.

On y croise tout un tas d'avion allant du P47 au Mirage IIIE en passant par le gloster Meteor ou encore le Vautour que je ne connaissais pas du tout.

L'ouvrage est en auto édition et dispo à la demande directement auprès de M. BELLET qui, en plus d'être réactif, est très très sympathique.

Il est à 28 € + FDP mais le bouquin fait 400 pages avec de jolies photos, le prix n'est franchement pas abusé.

bref si la chasse de l’époque vous intéresse, si l'histoire du La Fayette vous intéresse, si la vie d'un pilote de cette époque vous intéresse, le bouquin devrait vous plaire  :;): 

ps : dans lelivre, il raconte qu'une équipe de tournage mené par Pierre Schoendoerffer (le crabe tambour, dien bien phu, la 317eme section, etc.) est venue tourner un docu sur le 2/4, donc si vous intéresse, le docu est dispo ici, ou l'on y croise quelques secondes le sieur BELLET.

https://youtu.be/V5adVdxxQAI

C'est un peu aride et dans le jus de l’époque, mais ça reste de belles images du Mirage III  :;):  

Voila voila, n'hésitez pas à me demander le mail du monsieur par MP pour eviter que des vilains bot viennes l'emmerder.

----------


## Qiou87

*News DCS World* issue du forum officiel: le module "IADS" progresse et ses contours semblent définis.

Je la fais courte: Integrated Air Defense System, il s'agit en gros d'un maillage de défense incluant radars, sites SAMs, la logistique qui va autour, etc. qui vont travailler ensemble pour défendre une zone. Contrairement à ce qu'on a aujourd'hui dans DCS, où détruire le radar de recherche d'un site SAM suffit à le rendre totalement aveugle, le principe d'un IADS est qu'il est plus résistant à la destruction d'un seul de ses maillons. Ainsi pour détruire un IADS, il faut se renseigner à l'avance, identifier les éventuels points faibles, et procéder à une attaque coordonnée. Fini de tirer un HARM sur un émetteur et puis salut.

Et en pratique, dans DCS World, donc:
- inclus dans le core (gratuit pour tous) seraient de nouvelles unités, un générateur d'IADS pour l'éditeur de missions (auto/manuel), la logistique (réarmer les lanceurs, etc.), et de nouvelles zones de déclenchement: frontière, cercles, polygones.
- payant sous la forme du module IADS: analyse des informations recueillies (électroniques, signaux, communications), télémétrie temps réel (?), fonctionnalités avancées pour l'éditeur de mission, options de contrôle local ou global (on devrait donc pouvoir contrôler un IADS ou un noeud, par exemple un site SAM), centre de commandement avancé assisté par IA selon règles d'engagement pré-définies, support multijoueur.

En l'état, difficile de dire ce que ça donnera en jeu; mais ça peut être intéressant et approfondir l'aspect guerre électronique et SEAD. Je vois ça combiné à certaines capacités qui arrivent/vont arriver sur F-18 (brouilleur) et F-16 (pod HTS). Ce serait chouette si on pouvait se faire des missions bien velues contre des défenses aériennes, sans même avoir besoin de CAP adverse, et y passer 2h pour dégager l'espace aérien sur une zone. Si l'avatar du joueur qui contrôle l'IADS est physiquement dans un bâtiment de C&C (command and control), il est donc possible théoriquement de le frapper, mais pour ça il faut le trouver et parvenir jusqu'à lui. Ce dernier point n'est pas clairement listé mais je trouverai ça encore mieux.

----------


## Flappie

Intéressant pour la capacité ELINT du Viggen ! Jusqu'à présent, elle ne servait pas à grand chose tant que les SAM émettaient en permanence.
Cela dit, on pourrait déjà essayer ça dans une mission avec le plugin "Sknet IADS".

Un bémol au projet, tout de même : s'ils ne corrigent pas ce fameux bug qui reflète un spike sur les RWR de tous les copains alors qu'un seul d'ente eux est visé, ça va vite couiner.

----------


## war-p

> Intéressant pour la capacité ELINT du Viggen ! Jusqu'à présent, elle ne servait pas à grand chose tant que les SAM émettaient en permanence.
> Cela dit, on pourrait déjà essayer ça dans une mission avec le plugin "Sknet IADS".
> 
> Un bémol au projet, tout de même : s'ils ne corrigent pas ce fameux bug qui reflète un spike sur les RWR de tous les copains alors qu'un seul d'ente eux est visé, ça va vite couiner.


Oui faut vraiment qu'ils le règle ce bug, mais toujours selon eux, la majorité des joueurs sont en solo...

----------


## Flappie

Nuaaaaaaages! Encore des nuuaaaages !

----------


## Qiou87

Ce qui est marrant c'est qu'il met exprès des éclairages spéciaux pour que ça rende bien. Tu regardes la 2e partie, avec un éclairage plat, c'est pas si extraordinaire ces nuages. Mais bon il va bientôt se faire rebaptiser Matt Cloudsner avec ses teasers lui! La fonction montrée est intéressante, en A/A y'a déjà quelque chose de similaire sur le Viper mais en noir&blanc.

Sinon la 2e campagne du Viggen (Thunder machin) est mieux, tu avais raison. La reco à basse altitude au crépuscule, wow! Les vols qui font enfin plus de 30min aussi, c'est plaisant. Reste l'ambiance sonore pas travaillée (peu de dialogues enregistrés, tu te retrouves avec un mix bizarre d'enregistrement en anglais suédois suivi immédiatement par le même "AWACS" qui t'envoie un bogey dope avec l'accent américain  :tired: )  et une interactivité (sensation de vraiment faire partie de la mission) inférieure à ce que fait un Baltic. Mais vraiment, c'est plaisant.

Y'a un truc qui me chagrine maintenant sur le Viggen, c'est le son. En extérieur et comparé aux nouveaux modules (surtout le Hornet  :Bave: ), il fait un peu pitié. Pour ceux qui sont pas convaincu, faites un F3 sur un Hornet quand on joue tous ensemble, puis F3 sur un Viggen, les deux sans PC. Y'a pas photo.  ::sad:: 

Tout ça c'est bien beau mais on vole ce soir? Une mission à toi Flappie pour changer un peu, ou t'as pas le temps/tu préfères qu'on aille sur 4YA?
J'en serai en Viggen normalement.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai rien de neuf, mais on peut faire du vieux, sans problème. J'ajouterai des Viggen, comme ça on verra la mission d'en bas.  :^_^:

----------


## davidmontpellier

Dispo ce soir en F18/Viggen et même F14 apprenti pilote pour apprenti RIO :-)

----------


## Setzer

:Fourbe: 

Si David veut finalement faire quelques kills sans s'embarrasser d'un apprenti RIO handicapé, je peux faire du F18 ou du Viggen mais je dois être un peu rouillé sur ce dernier car je n'ai volé quasi que sur F18 ces derniers temps histoire d'arriver à apponter sans tuer la moitié du personnel à bord.

----------


## Empnicolas

Absent ce soir.
J'essaye de vous faire la mission rétro sur la Syrie pour la semaine prochaine (gros doute) ou pour dans deux semaines (avions de la deuxième guerre mondiale jusqu'au F-5/mig-21, F-14 et Viggen exclu).

----------


## FIVE-one

> *News DCS World* issue du forum officiel: le module "IADS" progresse et ses contours semblent définis.
> 
> Je la fais courte: Integrated Air Defense System, il s'agit en gros d'un maillage de défense incluant radars, sites SAMs, la logistique qui va autour, etc. qui vont travailler ensemble pour défendre une zone. Contrairement à ce qu'on a aujourd'hui dans DCS, où détruire le radar de recherche d'un site SAM suffit à le rendre totalement aveugle, le principe d'un IADS est qu'il est plus résistant à la destruction d'un seul de ses maillons. Ainsi pour détruire un IADS, il faut se renseigner à l'avance, identifier les éventuels points faibles, et procéder à une attaque coordonnée. Fini de tirer un HARM sur un émetteur et puis salut.
> 
> Et en pratique, dans DCS World, donc:
> - inclus dans le core (gratuit pour tous) seraient de nouvelles unités, un générateur d'IADS pour l'éditeur de missions (auto/manuel), la logistique (réarmer les lanceurs, etc.), et de nouvelles zones de déclenchement: frontière, cercles, polygones.
> - payant sous la forme du module IADS: analyse des informations recueillies (électroniques, signaux, communications), télémétrie temps réel (?), fonctionnalités avancées pour l'éditeur de mission, options de contrôle local ou global (on devrait donc pouvoir contrôler un IADS ou un noeud, par exemple un site SAM), centre de commandement avancé assisté par IA selon règles d'engagement pré-définies, support multijoueur.
> 
> En l'état, difficile de dire ce que ça donnera en jeu; mais ça peut être intéressant et approfondir l'aspect guerre électronique et SEAD. Je vois ça combiné à certaines capacités qui arrivent/vont arriver sur F-18 (brouilleur) et F-16 (pod HTS). Ce serait chouette si on pouvait se faire des missions bien velues contre des défenses aériennes, sans même avoir besoin de CAP adverse, et y passer 2h pour dégager l'espace aérien sur une zone. Si l'avatar du joueur qui contrôle l'IADS est physiquement dans un bâtiment de C&C (command and control), il est donc possible théoriquement de le frapper, mais pour ça il faut le trouver et parvenir jusqu'à lui. Ce dernier point n'est pas clairement listé mais je trouverai ça encore mieux.


Voilà une nouvelle alléchante. J'entrevois des scénarios multi de "first entry force" où plusieurs patrouilles de joueurs doivent mettre par terre une chaîne de défense aérienne, façon Desert Storm.
La phase de briefing et plannif du vol devrait être intéressante.

Sinon, présent ce soir possiblement avec un ami. Je serai en F-18 et lui en F-16.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Intéressant pour la capacité ELINT du Viggen ! Jusqu'à présent, elle ne servait pas à grand chose tant que les SAM émettaient en permanence.
> Cela dit, on pourrait déjà essayer ça dans une mission avec le plugin "Sknet IADS".
> 
> Un bémol au projet, tout de même : s'ils ne corrigent pas ce fameux bug qui reflète un spike sur les RWR de tous les copains alors qu'un seul d'ente eux est visé, ça va vite couiner.


C'est un bug ? J'avais cru à une feature puisqu'un radar qui change d'état et passe en tracking continu, c'est normal que tout le monde le prenne pour du spike, si tant est que tout le monde soit dans le faisceau.

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est un bug ? J'avais cru à une feature puisqu'un radar qui change d'état et passe en tracking continu, c'est normal que tout le monde le prenne pour du spike, si tant est que tout le monde soit dans le faisceau.


Oui oui, c'est un bug. Un radar qui passe en tracking continu a un faisceau extrêmement faible, c'est même comme ça que sa cible sait qu'elle est suivie (au lieu de balayer une large zone il se concentre sur une toute petite afin d'avoir le max d'info pour lancer un missile). On parle de STT évidemment, ce qu'utilisent probablement les IA, y'a pas beaucoup d'avions IA qui font du tir en TWS à ma connaissance. Mais du coup si le faisceau est tout petit normalement les autres avions devraient perdre l'avion ennemi de leur RWR lorsqu'il passe en STT, car ils ne sont plus dans son cône d'émission. A la place même si tu es à 100nm et de travers par rapport à lui tu reçois un 'spike' au RWR. On peut même se retrouver avec une alerte alors qu'on est au sol et loin derrière du relief.

Et oui, leur histoire d'IADS laisse entrevoir de vraies nouvelles manières de jouer à DCS, de collaborer entre nous et tout ça. Et c'est alléchant.

@Nico: courage, on a hâte de tester ça!

----------


## Sigps220

C'est effectivement "logique" que les personnes qui se situe dans le faisceau du lock radar reçoive l'alerte sur le RWR, mais de ce que j'ai compris, dans DCS tous les joueurs d'une même équipe reçoivent une alerte du RWR même s'ils sont très éloignés. Alors que seul les ailiers devrait être dans le faisceau.

----------


## Tophe33

> Absent ce soir.
> J'essaye de vous faire la mission rétro sur la Syrie pour la semaine prochaine (gros doute) ou pour dans deux semaines (avions de la deuxième guerre mondiale jusqu'au F-5/mig-21, F-14 et Viggen exclu).


est ce que le module gratuit du A4 est elligible et accepté à cette soirée 'oldies'?

----------


## Qiou87

> est ce que le module gratuit du A4 est elligible et accepté à cette soirée 'oldies'?


C'est un mod, donc il faut que tout le monde l'ait installé il me semble. Il n'y a pas d'A4 "IA" qui remplace le mod chez les gens qui ne l'ont pas.

----------


## Tophe33

> C'est un mod, donc il faut que tout le monde l'ait installé il me semble. Il n'y a pas d'A4 "IA" qui remplace le mod chez les gens qui ne l'ont pas.


c'est pas faux ! merci  ::):

----------


## FIVE-one

@Qiou87 : effectivement je ne pensais pas que le spike était perçu d'aussi loin vu que j'étais à chaque fois proche du gars qui était spiké.
Ça en devient grotesque ce bug vu ce que tu dis.

----------


## ze_droopy

> @Qiou87 : effectivement je ne pensais pas que le spike était perçu d'aussi loin vu que j'étais à chaque fois proche du gars qui était spiké.
> Ça en devient grotesque ce bug vu ce que tu dis.


Surtout que ça dure depuis 4 ans...

----------


## Empnicolas

> est ce que le module gratuit du A4 est elligible et accepté à cette soirée 'oldies'?


j'ai rien contre et ca donnerai à tous ceux n'ayant pas de modules "oldies", d'en avoir un gratos, mais effectivement, si on l'utilise, il faudra que tout le monde l'ai.

----------


## Tophe33

@Empnicolas merci mais vous embêtez pas pour un seul A4  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Bon ben changement de programme de dernière minute je ne peux pas être la ce soir, désolé :/

----------


## Liliann

> j'ai rien contre et ca donnerai à tous ceux n'ayant pas de modules "oldies", d'en avoir un gratos, mais effectivement, si on l'utilise, il faudra que tout le monde l'ai.


Petit Question. 
Est-ce que Le Mirage 2000 est accépté si: Il a un skin de Mirage 3, le radar en mode OFF. Que du magic ou canon voir uniquement  CAS ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, bien sûr ! Venez comme vous êtes.
Par contre, c'est u peu tard pour partager la skin  tu seras le seul à la voir.

----------


## Liliann

> Oui, bien sûr ! Venez comme vous êtes.
> Par contre, c'est u peu tard pour partager la skin  tu seras le seul à la voir.


Je mets quand même le lien au cas où certains voudrait le DL, je glisse le lien : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...ase_id=1261214

----------


## Flappie

Au temps pour moi, je croyais que tu disais que tu volerais avec hier soir. Je disais donc que ça faisait un peu short. Pour la semaine prochaine, ça va le faire.
@Empnicolas, peux-tu ajouter le skin du Mirage III dans ton repo OvGME s'il te plait ?

----------


## Flappie

Quand même, ça va nous faire bizarre, ces nuages en 3D...

https://www.instagram.com/p/CKE3IfoB945

----------


## FIVE-one

Encore une très bonne soirée passée avec vous tous.
Riche d'enseignement aussi bien A/A que SEAD, avec du SAM chafouin comme il faut.
Merci à tous & Good job Flappie !

----------


## Flappie

Merci !  ::):  J'ai senti que pas mal de canards en avait marre de cette mission, donc on ne la rejouera pas tout de suite.
Je planche sur une nouvelle mission axée principalement SEAD en Syrie, avec la même IA Skynet pour les SAM.

----------


## FIVE-one

Disons que les SAM étaient... punitifs ("je t'aurais SA-15")
Mais au moins ils avaient un comportement réaliste. On pourrait réessayer avec moins de menaces A/A à la limite.
Question qui peut paraître hérésie : vous préférez jouer les missions sans labels systématiquement ?
Ca aiderait à maintenir de la SA et surtout évaluer les distances, sans non plus trop "tricher".

Si vous faites du vol sur la map syrie il va falloir que je songe à l'acheter alors.

----------


## Flappie

On vole assez souvent au-dessus de la Syrie, oui.

Attention : pour rappel, on vole la plupart du temps en version stable (pour le moment, la stable et la beta sont compatibles mais ça ne durera pas) : je préviens pour t'éviter d'acheter une map pour voler avec nous, puis découvrir que tu ne peux nous rejoindre qu'1 mardi sur 8 si tu es un inconditionnel de l'open beta.

Le gros problème de la mission d'hier est que la CAP ennemie est un peu trop forte, en effet. Je n'ai jamais su comment j'avais fait pour obtenir ce résultat, puisque d'habitude les canards se plaignent que la CAP ennemie est trop gentille.

Dans nos missions, on ne force pas l'état des étiquettes donc tu peux jouer avec si tu le souhaites. Personnellement, je vole sans, quitte à me faire plomber 5 fois par soirée.  ::P:

----------


## FIVE-one

Je ne joue que sur la stable car je suis sur stand-alone et la manip est galère de souvenir pour switcher, donc pas de soucis de ce côté là

----------


## Qiou87

> Dans nos missions, on ne force pas l'état des étiquettes donc tu peux jouer avec si tu le souhaites. Personnellement, je vole sans, quitte à me faire plomber 5 fois par soirée.


Ce n'était pas le cas hier, les étiquettes étaient désactivées de force. Je les ai par défaut en petit, et quand tu hostes à chaque fois je ne peux pas les avoir. Je n'ai pas ce problème sur 4YA, je suppose que c'est un paramètre de ton côté?

Dans notre cas c'était pas si gênant, vols courts, fumigènes des JTAC... Enfin jusqu'à l'arrivée du Mig21 que je n'ai pas vu mais qui lui m'a mis cher. Idem la 2e fois avec le Su25 (je crois), il m'a tiré comme un lapin. Faut vraiment de la CAP en Viggen, ou au moins un Awacs humain pour t'indiquer les menaces, sinon t'es vite mort.

----------


## Flappie

> Ce n'était pas le cas hier, les étiquettes étaient désactivées de force. Je les ai par défaut en petit, et quand tu hostes à chaque fois je ne peux pas les avoir. Je n'ai pas ce problème sur 4YA, je suppose que c'est un paramètre de ton côté?


Argh, je vais vérifier ça. Soit côté serveur ou dans la mission, mais ça m'étonnerait.

----------


## FIVE-one

> Le gros problème de la mission d'hier est que la CAP ennemie est un peu trop forte, en effet. Je n'ai jamais su comment j'avais fait pour obtenir ce résultat, puisque d'habitude les canards se plaignent que la CAP ennemie est trop gentille.


Avais-tu activé un script spécial ? J'ai vu des comportements assez peu courants, avec des chasseurs qui se mettaient dans le beam lors de leur approche sur nous ou faisaient même des inter radar coupé (notamment ce MiG-21 qui m'a humilié au fox 2 en non émissif)
C'est peut-être leur réaction à notre dispositif qui a fait qu'ils ont eu ce comportement, par pure coincidence.

Pour ma part j'ai trouvé la mission "pas facile" mais faisable. Pour peu qu'on se coordonne bien entre nous. C'était loin d'être déplaisant.

edit : question technique pour toi Flappie : comment as-tu fait pour paramétrer les avions démarrés/prêt à décoller quand le spawn d'origine était cold start ?

----------


## Ranger 28

Coucou mes canards.
Désolé, je n'ai pas pu vous protéger hier soir. Un peu en vrac ces jours-ci, du coup c'était couette et tisane pour moi la soirée.
On se revoit très vite.

----------


## FIVE-one

Salut ! Ta douce voix nous a manqué sur le TS :D

----------


## Flappie

> Avais-tu activé un script spécial ? 
> [...]
> edit : question technique pour toi Flappie : comment as-tu fait pour paramétrer les avions démarrés/prêt à décoller quand le spawn d'origine était cold start ?


Les seuls scripts de la mission étaient ceux de mist et Skynet IADS. Peut être que l'un d'entre eux est responsable de cette magie ?

J'ai dû modifier tous les appareils jouables un à un ("from parking hot" au lieu de "from ramp").

----------


## Empnicolas

> @Empnicolas, peux-tu ajouter le skin du Mirage III dans ton repo OvGME s'il te plait ?


Heu, oui, si je savait comment faire vu que je ne gère pas nos mod OvGME

Sinon j'aurais besoin de savoir qui serai la pour la mission "oldies" et surtout avec quoi vous pensez voler ? (par contre le mirage 2000 aura droit qu'aux magic et je regarderai pour désactiver son radar)




> Mission Oldies:
> Flappie: F-5-3
> Setzer: F-5-3
> TuxFr78: F-5-3 / F-86
> Ranger 28: F-5-3 / F-86 
> Quiou87: P-51D
> davidmontpellier: P-51D
> Empnicolas P-47

----------


## Flappie

Moi et ma putain de mémoire de poisson rouge. C'est Dusty qui gère le repo OvGME.
Bien vu pour le Mirage, Nico.

Je serai newbie en F-5 si quelqu'un veut bien me prendre sous ses ailes (sinon MiG-15bis).

----------


## Qiou87

@Nico: je serai là en P-51D.

----------


## Setzer

J'ai aussi le F5 mais pareil que Flappie je suis un total novice dessus.

----------


## TuxFr78

Une mission oldies  ::wub:: 
Présent en F5 ou F86
Pour la formation sur le F5, ça prend 10 minutes : la mise en route c'est 3 boutons, la nav c'est au trim et le bombardement c'est en général à côté de la cible 
Le radar et le fox 2 c'est pour l'immersion mais ça sert à rien  ::rolleyes:: 
Vous allez voir il est super simple !

----------


## Flappie

> et le bombardement c'est en général à côté de la cible


Ca, je maîtrise déjà, c'est bon !  :B):  Qiou, je vais t'apprendre.

----------


## Qiou87

> Qiou, je vais t'apprendre.


M'apprendre quoi?  ::O: 

Un tutoriel simple et efficace en F-5E, j'aime bien la chaîne. Le low-level c'est spécial Flappie pour pas trop te changer du Viggen.  :;): 


Vous avez un réticule dans le F-5E pour le bombardement, même si c'est un peu au pif. Dans le P-51D le tutoriel dit très clairement "visez à peu près entre le réticule fixe et le nez de l'avion, en piqué". Autant dire qu'on comprends le nombre d'avions qu'il fallait pour taper une seule cible pendant la 2e guerre.

@Nico: je sais pas si tu as vu mais le modèle de dégâts des avions WWII les rend très sensible à la flak. N'en mets pas trop sinon tous ceux en warbirds vont passer la soirée à respawn. C'est un bug qui a été remonté (notamment par Reflected qui fait les meilleures campagnes WWII), en gros la flak est trop précise et une explosion à 20m de l'avion le met en feu ce qui rend tout passage au dessus de quelques unités flak totalement impossible à survivre. Dans mes dernières missions (campagne Charnwood) sur 4 unités flak au sol, on était 4 avions à arriver, 1 seul survivant après un survol à 8,000 pieds. Même à 10,000 pieds la survivabilité était mauvaise (2 avions sur 4 après ce même passage). Sachant que le bombardement se fait en piqué (en théorie de 6-8,000 jusqu'à 2,000) les chances de survivre sont inexistantes tant que ce bug n'est pas réglé.

----------


## Flappie

> M'apprendre quoi?


Ben, à taper à côté de la cible !
Je t'ai bien vu mardi soir, tu n'arrêtais pas de mettre dans le mille. Si tu tiens vraiment à rester parmi nous, il va falloir que tu apprennes à foirer tes passes !  :X1:

----------


## Qiou87

Bah ils avançaient, moi je croyais qu'il fallait les stopper. Mais promis chef, on m'y reprendra plus.  ::unsure::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Yo ! Désolé, je serai pas là encore la semaine prochaine. Début d'année de débile mental, je fais des journées de 10 à 12h  :OO:

----------


## Flappie

Bon courage, Benou.

Comme il n'y a pas que le multi dans le vie, Qiou et moi avons décidé d'ajouter un pan campagnes solo au tableau des modules DCS.
L'idée est de noter les campagnes auxquelles vous jouez, afin de donner une idée aux canards de la qualité des différentes campagnes proposées, qu'elles soient gratuites ou payantes. Vous pouvez ajouter des commentaires pour expliquer la note. N'hésitez pas à contribuer !  ::):

----------


## Ranger 28

Soirée oldies pour moi ça sera F-5 ou F-86. Vais réviser ça ce week-end

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Soirée oldies pour moi ça sera F-5 ou F-86. Vais réviser ça ce week-end


je serai présent en P51-D

----------


## davidmontpellier

Sébum parle de son mod dans l'émission Canard PC sur Twitch  ::wub::

----------


## Qiou87

> Comme il n'y a pas que le multi dans le vie, Qiou et moi avons décidé d'ajouter un pan campagnes solo au tableau des modules DCS.
> L'idée est de noter les campagnes auxquelles vous jouez, afin de donner une idée aux canards de la qualité des différentes campagnes proposées, qu'elles soient gratuites ou payantes. Vous pouvez ajouter des commentaires pour expliquer la note. N'hésitez pas à contribuer !


Je sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais je trouve le contenu solo de DCS trop obscur: on sait pas ce qu'il y a comme campagne avec les modules, on sait pas ce qu'elles valent, sur le store d'ED personne peut noter les modules pour dire ce qu'ils pensent d'une campagne DLC, et les notes sur Steam sont corrompues par les gens qui croient qu'une campagne à 5€ en solde inclus aussi la carte et l'avion. Bref, je trouve qu'on avait besoin d'un référentiel d'expérience des canards, comme ça quand quelqu'un demande "que vaut ce module? Je peux m'amuser en solo avec?" on a la réponse.  ::): 

*@Flappie*: j'ai trouvé un truc où je galérais hier (M5 sur la campagne Thunder en Viggen): l'atterrissage sur le taxiway à Senaki. Pas large le machin, je me suis mangé 2x avant de réussir au 3 essai. Faut se poser précis mais aussi super bien gérer son freinage, une roue dans l'herbe et c'est fini avec les hangars sur les côtés.

----------


## Flappie

> *@Flappie*: j'ai trouvé un truc où je galérais hier (M5 sur la campagne Thunder en Viggen): l'atterrissage sur le taxiway à Senaki. Pas large le machin, je me suis mangé 2x avant de réussir au 3 essai. Faut se poser précis mais aussi super bien gérer son freinage, une roue dans l'herbe et c'est fini avec les hangars sur les côtés.


Je ne me souviens pas avoir dû atterrir sur le taxiway. Je crois que c'est un fix de Heatblur suite à l'ajout de centaines de réverbères sur la route qui servait de piste. A l'époque, même sans les réverbères, ce n'était pas évident. Mais il faut se rassurer en se disant que les routes sur lesquelles les chasseurs suédois se posent sont *élargies* (16 m sur la vidéo ci-dessous). Rien à voir, donc, avec les minuscules routes du Caucase. Il nous manque toujours LA map dédiée du Viggen.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je ne me souviens pas avoir dû atterrir sur le taxiway. Je crois que c'est un fix de Heatblur suite à l'ajout de centaines de réverbères sur la route qui servait de piste. A l'époque, même sans les réverbères, ce n'était pas évident. Mais il faut se rassurer en se disant que les routes sur lesquelles les chasseurs suédois se posent sont *élargies* (16 m sur la vidéo ci-dessous). Rien à voir, donc, avec les minuscules routes du Caucase. Il nous manque toujours LA map dédiée du Viggen.


Voilà à quoi ça ressemble la mission aujourd'hui: "atterrir sur le taxiway A car la piste est endommagée". Une zone de re-arm est dispo mais ils te disent pas où. Après un fly-by, le seul endroit que je voyais pour atterrir était le taxiway November car le taxiway Alpha est trop court, et à choisir j'aurai pris la rampe parallèle (mais très courte aussi), avec la zone de réarm au bout.

En vert mes ajouts (zone de réarmement, la flèche du taxiway où je me suis posé, les croix sont les véhicules qui ferment la piste).


Du coup ouais, November est aussi large que l'avion, c'était pas super facile. Je me suis crashé une fois sur la rampe en tentant par là, une seconde fois sur November en sortant une roue dans l'herbe à 200km/h en reverse. La troisième j'ai posé 2x sur ce taxiway et j'ai pu en redécoller (la mission impose un réarmement pour aller taper une autre cible).

----------


## Flappie

N'oublie pas : pour contrôler l'avion en reverse, il faut tirer sur le manche pendant le freinage, ça aide à diriger le nez à droite ou à gauche.

----------


## Qiou87

> N'oublie pas : pour contrôler l'avion en reverse, il faut tirer sur le manche pendant le freinage, ça aide à diriger le nez à droite ou à gauche.


Ouais, je fais pas assez de relever le nez, merci du conseil. Après j'ai aussi modifié un peu l'approche, aérofrein en gardant le nez haut au début, j'aligne bien l'avion puis seulement là j'active la renverse et pas trop fort. J'ai remarqué qu'en séquençant comme ça je m'en sortais mieux.

----------


## Flappie

L'AFK mode 2 (AFK + trains sortis) est là pour te faciliter le boulot. A noter qu'il existe un mode 3 (mode 2 + bouton 15.5°) qui permet une approche avec un angle d'attaque de 15,5° (au lieu de 12°) mais il faut que ton appareil soit léger (<40% de fuel et armement largué).

----------


## TroyMcClure

> L'AFK mode 2 (AFK + trains sortis) est là pour te faciliter le boulot. A noter qu'il existe un mode 3 (mode 2 + bouton 15.5°) qui permet une approche avec un angle d'attaque de 15,5° (au lieu de 12°) mais il faut que ton appareil soit léger (<40% de fuel et armement largué).


J'utilise toujours le Fart Kontroll de mon côté, mais j'ai regardé pas mal de vidéos en ligne d'autres joueurs et personne n'a l'air de l'utiliser ce que je trouve bizarre puisque ça élimine bien la charge liée à s'occuper des gaz. Je suis pas assez roots ou quoi ?

Bon sinon j'ai réussi une première mission SP, le Moscow Takedown, et si j'en crois les statistiques il m'a fallu 5 essais et 4h de jeu pour y arriver. Au final la mission était parfaite pour bien faire rentrer dans ma tête ce qu'est une mission Viggen, et pour ré-étalonner ma notion de "voler bas". J'ai arrêté de descendre quand l'altimètre me disait 0m et c'est là que j'ai réussi la mission.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, je suis un fervent utilisateur de l'AFK moi aussi, bien que ça n'aide pas forcément en cas d'atterro barbare (virage brutal juste avant de poser).

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui, je suis un fervent utilisateur de l'AFK moi aussi, bien que ça n'aide pas forcément en cas d'atterro barbare (virage brutal juste avant de poser).


J'ai l'habitude du Hornet et je pose le Viggen pareil: sort le train, stabilise ton alpha avec le trim, maintient ta vitesse d'approche stable manuellement pour aligner le vecteur vitesse sur la zone de touché. J'utilise pas de fonctions automatique de gaz en approche que ce soit en Hornet ou en Viggen, seulement en vol.

----------


## Setzer

Perso je pose le hornet à l'ancienne car l'atc est mal foutu pour les approches je trouve, celui du Viggen est redoutablement efficace par contre et je trouve que son utilisation pour l'atterrissage est très agréable !

----------


## war-p

> Oui, je suis un fervent utilisateur de l'AFK moi aussi, bien que ça n'aide pas forcément en cas d'atterro barbare (virage brutal juste avant de poser).


Tu veux dire atterrissage au break?  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

> Tu veux dire atterrissage au break?


Je crois que Flappie parle du trou qu'il a laissé à 100m du bout de piste de Vaziani mardi dernier. Et après il vient filer des cours d'atterrissage.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Tu veux dire atterrissage au break?


Oui, mais c'est le mot _break_ que j'ai retenu...

----------


## papagueff

Bonsoir les canards, il y a t'il quelqu’un parmi vous  disposé à m'expliquer le fonctionnement du JTAC automatique avant que je pète un câble lors des missions. Merci.   ::(:

----------


## Flappie

Pas de souci. Le JTAC automatique comme tu l'appelles est celui du script CTLD. Voici ce qu'il est capable de faire tout seul (sans que tu ne lui demandes rien):

- Annoncer un véhicule qui apparait dans son champ de vision, à la fois en mode texte (en haut à droite de l'écran), et par un fumigène qu'il balance à proximité de la cible.
- Annoncer un véhicule qui disparait de son champ de vision, en mode texte uniquement.

Tu peux aussi lui demander (via * > F10 > JTAC) un rappel de sa situation. Ça peut donner, en fonction de ce qu'il voit ou non :
- Searching for targets (alias "je ne vois rien venir", ce que tu avais en début de soirée mardi)
- Véhicule de tel type aux coordonnées untelles

Bref, tu n'as pas besoin de régler ta radio ou de demander un 9-line, ça se fait tout seul. Quand tu n'as pas de nouvelles de lui, c'est qu'il ne voit rien venir.

----------


## papagueff

> Pas de souci. Le JTAC automatique comme tu l'appelles est celui du script CTLD. Voici ce qu'il est capable de faire tout seul (sans que tu ne lui demandes rien):
> 
> - Annoncer un véhicule qui apparait dans son champ de vision, à la fois en mode texte (en haut à droite de l'écran), et par un fumigène qu'il balance à proximité de la cible.
> - Annoncer un véhicule qui disparait de son champ de vision, en mode texte uniquement.
> 
> Tu peux aussi lui demander (via * > F10 > JTAC) un rappel de sa situation. Ça peut donner, en fonction de ce qu'il voit ou non :
> - Searching for targets (alias "je ne vois rien venir", ce que tu avais en début de soirée mardi)
> - Véhicule de tel type aux coordonnées untelles
> 
> Bref, tu n'as pas besoin de régler ta radio ou de demander un 9-line, ça se fait tout seul. Quand tu n'as pas de nouvelles de lui, c'est qu'il ne voit rien venir.


Merci Flappie, as tu une petite mission a télécharcher que je puisse tester la formule. Il t'indique sur le tad la position de l'objectif par un petit triangle rouge, comme avec le JTAC classique ?

----------


## Flappie

Aucune idée pour le TAD. Je laisse les autres répondre parce que je ne vole pas en A-10C.

----------


## Empnicolas

> @Nico: je sais pas si tu as vu mais le modèle de dégâts des avions WWII les rend très sensible à la flak. N'en mets pas trop sinon tous ceux en warbirds vont passer la soirée à respawn. C'est un bug qui a été remonté (notamment par Reflected qui fait les meilleures campagnes WWII), en gros la flak est trop précise et une explosion à 20m de l'avion le met en feu ce qui rend tout passage au dessus de quelques unités flak totalement impossible à survivre. Dans mes dernières missions (campagne Charnwood) sur 4 unités flak au sol, on était 4 avions à arriver, 1 seul survivant après un survol à 8,000 pieds. Même à 10,000 pieds la survivabilité était mauvaise (2 avions sur 4 après ce même passage). Sachant que le bombardement se fait en piqué (en théorie de 6-8,000 jusqu'à 2,000) les chances de survivre sont inexistantes tant que ce bug n'est pas réglé.


Oui, je suis au courant, je vais un peu en mettre mais que quelques uns (sauf les endroit où je veux pas que vous vous pointer) mais sinon ca sera le travail des chalumeau de s'en occuper.

Vous préférez des avions Cold ou Hot (surtout utile pour les WW2) ?

Sinon la mission ne sera disponible pour mardi prochain mais pour la première semaine de février.






> Merci Flappie, as tu une petite mission a télécharcher que je puisse tester la formule. Il t'indique sur le tad la position de l'objectif par un petit triangle rouge, comme avec le JTAC classique ?


Non

----------


## Flappie

F-5E cold pour moi s'il te plait.

@papagueff : comme tu as l'A-10C II, il te faudra spotter à vue les fumis rouges, locker le point au sol avec ta visée casque, puis chercher autour sur ton TGP.

----------


## Qiou87

> Vous préférez des avions Cold ou Hot (surtout utile pour les WW2) ?


Pas vraiment d'avis, hot c'est bien, cold si les autres préfèrent. Je m'amuse pas vraiment à démarrer les avions en ce moment, je fais Win+début.

----------


## JanSolo

Je pense pouvoir me joindre mardi. En F5E, faut juste que je maitrise un minimum la bête et que je trouve un moyen de bloquer les roulettes de mon nouveau fauteuil de bureau pour le palo...
J'espère que les roues bloquantes seront arrivées d'ici là.

----------


## Flappie

_/gros HS_

Pour ceux qui ont vu (et kiffé) Das Boot, je viens de trouver un super making-of.

_/fin du gros HS_

----------


## Jokletox

Génial, merci Flappie !

----------


## war-p

> _/gros HS_
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont vu (et kiffé) Das Boot, je viens de trouver un super making-of.
> 
> _/fin du gros HS_


Oui il est dans ma liste de trucs à regarder  ::):

----------


## TroyMcClure

> Je pense pouvoir me joindre mardi. En F5E, faut juste que je maitrise un minimum la bête et que je trouve un moyen de bloquer les roulettes de mon nouveau fauteuil de bureau pour le palo...
> J'espère que les roues bloquantes seront arrivées d'ici là.


Deux chaussures / pantoufles que tu "chausses" sur certaines roulettes et terminé. De tes charentaises tu fais une charenchaise.
Ou alors un bout de carton épais que tu mets sous la chaise, les roulettes s'enfoncent dedans et terminé aussi.

----------


## Sigps220

Tapis de gym/yoga ça fonctionne bien pour bloquer les roues (attention ça a tendance à abîmer un peu les tapis).

----------


## BoZoin

> Je pense pouvoir me joindre mardi. En F5E, faut juste que je maitrise un minimum la bête et que je trouve un moyen de bloquer les roulettes de mon nouveau fauteuil de bureau pour le palo...
> J'espère que les roues bloquantes seront arrivées d'ici là.


Moi j'ai juste une ficelle accroché à mon palo qui fait une boucle de la bonne taille. Quand j'installe mon palo, je passe la ficelle derrière les deux roues avant de mon fauteuil de bureau. Pas besoin de bloquer les roues du coup.
(si mon explication n'est pas claire, je peux prendre une photo  ::):  )

----------


## Flappie

Moi, j'utilise le Rudder Mk IV de VKB qui a un axe vertical, ce qui m'évite de me pousser vers l'arrière quand je l'actionne.

Merci pour les idées de bouquins les gens, je me les suis fais offrir pour mon anniv.  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Joyeux anniv Flappie!

Je commence à peine la guerre vue du ciel juste après avoir terminé naissance d'un pilote du même auteur, c'est super bien!, Scheffler écrit vraiment bien et ça se lit aussi facilement qu'un roman, et en plus pour couronner le tout, il pilotait des mirage 2000 biplace pour le air/sol, donc toi qui kiffe le mud et les rio, tu vas être comme à la maison  :;): 

Tiens Flappie, toi qui a le rudder de vkb, le virtual toe brake ça marche bien?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'est ce qui m'a attiré vers ce second bouquin de Scheffler.

Non, je n'ai jamais tenté le coup du virtual toe brake. Mais freiner avec un seul pied, ça me semble très étrange.

----------


## Qiou87

D'ailleurs comment vous gérez le freinage différentiel, ceux qui en font? Sur certains warbirds c'est totalement essentiel. De mon côté j'ai juste mappé 2 boutons (gauche/droite) mais du coup c'est pas des axes, j'ai peur de me lancer en BF109 par ex. à cause de ça. Ca suffit pour manoeuvrer au sol un P51 ceci dit.

Sinon pour ceux qui les ont pas sur FB, Aviodev (Aerges) publie des screens très sympas du pit du Mirage F1.M. Pour rappel il est prévu au mieux en 1e moitié de 2022 (Le CE, puis EE et enfin BE, sont prévus avant), ceci dit la partie design/graphisme a l'air déjà en très bonne voie. Il vole aussi apparemment (screens ingame).



Galerie complète sur FB

----------


## Setzer

Merci Flappie, du coup vous avez quoi globalement comme palo chez les canards? Vous êtes tous sur le TM pendular machin ou y'a des alternatives satisfaisantes?

----------


## Flappie

Je suis tombé sur cette news, et je me suis dit : tiens, en Mer Noire, vu la photo, ça doit être au sud de Gelendzhik. Gagné. Je doute que la propriété arrive un jour dans la map Caucase de DCS, mais un atterro en Mi-8 ici, ça aurait de la gueule.

----------


## Chaussette

https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...tatic_objects/

Ce genre d'article me fait toujours autant rire !

----------


## Flappie

Maintenant que l'on sait que les plus vieux appareils IA du jeu vont être entièrement refaits, il est bon de faire du lobbying sur l'état des bâtiments statiques... Ils n'ont pas changé depuis.... Lock On (et peut-être même Flanker).

----------


## Sigps220

> Maintenant que l'on sait que les plus vieux appareils IA du jeu vont être entièrement refaits, il est bon de faire du lobbying sur l'état des bâtiments statiques... Ils n'ont pas changé depuis.... Lock On (et peut-être même Flanker).


Oh oui et un peu plus de diversité ça serait sympa aussi (ou alors une meilleure prise en compte de la destruction des batiments des cartes).

----------


## Liliann

> Heu, oui, si je savait comment faire vu que je ne gère pas nos mod OvGME
> 
> Sinon j'aurais besoin de savoir qui serai la pour la mission "oldies" et surtout avec quoi vous pensez voler ? (par contre le mirage 2000 aura droit qu'aux magic et je regarderai pour désactiver son radar)


Présent en Mirage 2000 (-1997), je suis aussi dispo pour faire l'AWACS si besoin est. Je ne sais pas si @Flappie à installer LotATC sur son serv' ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Oh oui et un peu plus de diversité ça serait sympa aussi (ou alors une meilleure prise en compte de la destruction des batiments des cartes).


Ce qui serait effectivement c'est d'avoir des sets de chaque carte pour les batiments et pas juste ceux du Caucase.

Je n'aurai pas fini la mission pour demain donc elle se fera la semaine prochaine.

Edit: La mission devrait être prête pour demain mais briefing allégé.

----------


## Flappie

> Je ne sais pas si @Flappie à installer LotATC sur son serv' ?


Si, si, à ta demande je crois. Je suis dispo ce soir vers 20h45 pour vérifier que tout ça marche bien si tu veux.

----------


## Liliann

> Je n'aurai pas fini la mission pour demain donc elle se fera la semaine prochaine.


Alors ne me compté pas, je ne serai pas là. Le soucis de l'opérationnelle  ::|: 




> Si, si, à ta demande je crois. Je suis dispo ce soir vers 20h45 pour vérifier que tout ça marche bien si tu veux.


Pas sûr que ca vaille le coup ducoup....

----------


## Flappie

En effet. Bon, je me charge de nous trouver une mission pour demain soir.

----------


## Empnicolas

Je modifie mon message, la mission devrait finalement petre disponible demain mais je n'aurai pas forcement le temps de faire un brienfing avec image.
Il y aura deux missions: destruction de convoi le long de la cote et destruction troupes sur un points "de blocage".

----------


## Setzer

Ben je ne serais pas contre une petite séance prise en main/entrainement sur les oldies de la semaine prochaine justement histoire de ne pas trop galérer sur la mission de Nicolas. perso je dois avoir à peu près 20 min de vol sur le F5 ou j'ai appris à démarrer, décoller et lancer à peu près un sidewinder, ça ne fait pas lourd (la mission d'entrainement pour la nav notamment est assez mal foutu ig).

----------


## Qiou87

> Je modifie mon message, la mission devrait finalement petre disponible demain mais je n'aurai pas forcement le temps de faire un brienfing avec image.
> Il y aura deux missions: destruction de convoi le long de la cote et destruction troupes sur un points "de blocage".


Pour info, tu as mis quel P-51D, le -25 ou le -30? Car j'ai mes bindings qui ont sauté sur le -25, j'ai réalisé ça hier soir. Que je m'assure d'avoir contrôlé ça avant la soirée.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Pour info, tu as mis quel P-51D, le -25 ou le -30? Car j'ai mes bindings qui ont sauté sur le -25, j'ai réalisé ça hier soir. Que je m'assure d'avoir contrôlé ça avant la soirée.


De mémoire, j'ai mis des -30 mais je crois que c'est le même fichier command pour les 2 appareils (même chose sur le P-47)

----------


## Qiou87

> De mémoire, j'ai mis des -30 mais je crois que c'est le même fichier command pour les 2 appareils (même chose sur le P-47)


Ok merci, faut que je vois ça ce soir alors. C'est quand même curieux, sans MAJ de DCS, que mon binding ait sauté.  ::unsure::  Je règle ça pour demain, j'ai hâte de voir ce que tu nous as concocté!  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

Je serais là, j'ai le F86 mais je n'ai quasiment jamais volé dessus.
Mets en un pour moi stp et un slot de game master au cas où je n'accroche pas (si c'est possible).
Merci.

----------


## FIVE-one

> _/gros HS_
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont vu (et kiffé) Das Boot, je viens de trouver un super making-of.
> 
> _/fin du gros HS_


Merci Flappie !

Et présent Mardi soir ! (en F-5E svp)

----------


## Empnicolas

Je vous met le briefing de la mission oldies de demain:

gif gratuit



> Objectif: détruire 3 convois entre Tartus et Latakia puis les troupes ennemies au niveau de Ein Elkorum (fumigène disponible).
> 
> Attention, certains appareil commencent directement sur la piste (Spitfire)
> 
> EWR Abu Al Duhur: 250mHz, Tacan: 11X
> Jirah: 10X


Les avion WW2 (8 P-51D, 2 P-47, 4 Spitfire qui sont directement sur la piste) à Abu Al Duhur et les avions à réaction démarre à Jirah (8 F-5-3, 4 F-86, 2 L-39ZA, 2 C-101CC, 3 Mig-21 et 4 mirage 2000C où je n'ai pas réussi à désactiver leurs radars mais du coup ils ont aucun points de navigation enregistré). Vous faut-il un autre avion ? (J'ai mis 2 Fw-190D9, 2 Bf-109, 2 Mig-15 et 2 Mig-19 coté rouge).

Présent:
Mission Oldies:



> Liliann: Mirage 2000
> Flappie: F-5-3
> Setzer: F-5-3
> JanSolo: F-5-3
> TuxFr78: F-5-3 / F-86
> Ranger 28: F-5-3 / F-86
> Dusty: F-86
> Partizan: F-86
> davidmontpellier: F-86
> ...

----------


## FIVE-one

Ah s'il faut la map Syrie ca sera sans moi alors, je ne l'ai pas :-/

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Je vous met le briefing de la mission oldies de demain:
> https://i.ibb.co/pWVvGdr/ma-WW2-syrie.jpg
> gif gratuit
> 
> 
> Les avion WW2 (8 P-51D, 2 P-47, 4 Spitfire qui sont directement sur la piste) à Abu Al Duhur et les avions à réaction démarre à Jirah (8 F-5-3, 4 F-86, 2 L-39ZA, 2 C-101CC, 3 Mig-21 et 4 mirage 2000C où je n'ai pas réussi à désactiver leurs radars mais du coup ils ont aucun points de navigation enregistré). Vous faut-il un autre avion ? (J'ai mis 2 Fw-190D9, 2 Bf-109, 2 Mig-15 et 2 Mig-19 coté rouge).
> 
> Présent:
> Mission Oldies:


Je me ravise: Je serai en F86 si c'est possible :-)

----------


## partizan

f86 ou mig15 pour moi stp nico  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Les avion WW2 (8 P-51D, 2 P-47, 4 Spitfire qui sont directement sur la piste) à Abu Al Duhur et les avions à réaction démarre à Jirah (8 F-5-3, 4 F-86, 2 L-39ZA, 2 C-101CC, 3 Mig-21 et 4 mirage 2000C où je n'ai pas réussi à désactiver leurs radars mais du coup ils ont aucun points de navigation enregistré). Vous faut-il un autre avion ? (J'ai mis 2 Fw-190D9, 2 Bf-109, 2 Mig-15 et 2 Mig-19 coté rouge).


Une question de ma part: y'a-t-il de la chasse ennemie, et si oui, de quoi est-elle équipée? (comme tes slots rouges humains?)

Pas besoin de démarrer sur piste pour ma part, le taxi en P-51 est facile. J'ai l'impression qu'on va être que deux en props, c'est triste! Vous savez pas ce que vous ratez.  ::ninja:: 




> Ah s'il faut la map Syrie ca sera sans moi alors, je ne l'ai pas :-/


Tu devrais y penser si tu veux voler avec nous le mardi, on est sur cette carte 80% du temps. C'est très clairement la meilleure des cartes dispos aujourd'hui, revenir dans le Caucase ensuite c'est douloureux pour l'immersion.

----------


## Setzer

Perso pour les pistons je suis plutôt sur Il2 qui tourne mieux en terme de perf même si je regrette l'absence de cockpit cliquable, pour l'heure je dédie DCS aux chalumeaux et y'a déjà largement de quoi faire!

----------


## Qiou87

> Perso pour les pistons je suis plutôt sur Il2 qui tourne mieux en terme de perf même si je regrette l'absence de cockpit cliquable, pour l'heure je dédie DCS aux chalumeaux et y'a déjà largement de quoi faire!


Chacun fait comme il veut, c'était plus une pique qu'autre chose. Hier soir j'ai pu tester le modèle de dégâts, mon P-51D a pris un hit de flak mais volait encore (trous dans les ailes mais rien sur les surfaces mobiles). Souci: une trainée fine et sombre s'échappait du moteur... Je largue l'emport et RTB. Au bout d'une minute, le moteur fait un bruit tout naze...10sec plus tard il serre (hélice bloquée). Je suppose que c'était l'huile qui se barrait. J'ai réussi à rejoindre un terrain mais foiré mon atterrissage, mais ça fait de beaux souvenirs.  ::):

----------


## pollux 18

*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1051247

Le modèle 3D externe du Typhoon mK.Ib semble finalisé cependant il reste encore beaucoup de travail sur le MDV et les instruments de cockpit. Sortie espérée pour le printemps. 

Cette avion fait partie du pack compris dans l'opus Battle Of Normandy dont la carte est actuellement en développement. On apprend que le tracé des villes sur sa partie continentale est complet pour la première itération et qu'un tas de bâtiments emblématiques et une partie importante des véhicules terrestres contrôlés par l'IA sont aussi achevés.







Le développement des camions anti-aérien ce poursuit également avec le GAZ-MM muni du canon 72-K 








*L'annonce sur C6*:  http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=211363


Sinon, nouvelle période de solde d'hivers chez 1CGS avec pour la première fois, l'opus Tank Crew à - 35%  



https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...eam-30-85-off/



La vente d'hiver 2.0 se déroule du 22 janvier à 10 h 00 (heure du Pacifique) au 5 février à 10 h 00 (heure du Pacifique) dans la boutique en ligne officielle IL-2 et sur STEAM.

----------


## Flappie

> Chacun fait comme il veut, c'était plus une pique qu'autre chose. Hier soir j'ai pu tester le modèle de dégâts, mon P-51D a pris un hit de flak mais volait encore (trous dans les ailes mais rien sur les surfaces mobiles). Souci: une trainée fine et sombre s'échappait du moteur... Je largue l'emport et RTB. Au bout d'une minute, le moteur fait un bruit tout naze...10sec plus tard il serre (hélice bloquée). Je suppose que c'était l'huile qui se barrait. J'ai réussi à rejoindre un terrain mais foiré mon atterrissage, mais ça fait de beaux souvenirs.


Ah, ça me rappelle le modèle de dommages mythique d'IL-2 CloDo. Content d'apprendre que celui de DCS ressemble à quelque chose. Espérons que ça arrive vite sur les autres appareils puis sur les unités en mer et au sol.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Une question de ma part: y'a-t-il de la chasse ennemie, et si oui, de quoi est-elle équipée? (comme tes slots rouges humains?)
> 
> Pas besoin de démarrer sur piste pour ma part, le taxi en P-51 est facile. J'ai l'impression qu'on va être que deux en props, c'est triste!


Il y aura de la CAP adverse adaptée aux avions de la deuxième guerre mondiale (mais ayant déjà vu une IA I-16 abattre un F-5-3 joueur, je ne promets plus rien).
Seul les Spitfire commence aligné sur la piste car ils sont plus galère que les avions US au roulage.

----------


## Qiou87

> Il y aura de la CAP adverse adaptée aux avions de la deuxième guerre mondiale (mais ayant déjà vu une IA I-16 abattre un F-5-3 joueur, je ne promets plus rien).
> Seul les Spitfire commence aligné sur la piste car ils sont plus galère que les avions US au roulage.


T'inquiète on va faire de la CAP en WWII pour protéger les petits jets fragiles.  ::ninja:: 
(en vrai je suis pas terrible en BFM avec le P-51D)

Jusqu'à ce qu'un Sidewinder vienne nous exploser parce qu'il a été lancé par un F-5E qui fait pas la différence en visuel entre un Bf-109 et un P-51.  :tired: 

Je sens que ça va être drôle ce soir.  ::lol::  En tout cas c'est chouette de ta part de nous sortir de nos calculettes volantes. Ca change!

----------


## Setzer

Un conseil : le p51 a des livrées métalliques qui tranchent avec les camo des bf et fw, ça peut aider l'identification visuelle pour les chalumeaux miopes en vr  :;): 

Pour les bfm les p51 sont pas des très bons tourneurs, moeux vaut faire des passes en B&Z et laisser les spits faires des tours!

----------


## Qiou87

> Un conseil : le p51 a des livrées métalliques qui tranchent avec les camo des bf et fw, ça peut aider l'identification visuelle pour les chalumeaux miopes en vr 
> 
> Pour les bfm les p51 sont pas des très bons tourneurs, moeux vaut faire des passes en B&Z et laisser les spits faires des tours!


On va rire ce soir, on est que 2 inscrits en P47 et P51, autrement dit personne en tournoyant, et ce sont pas les jets qui vont engager un Bf-109 en un cercle (enfin vous pouvez essayer  ::ninja:: ). J'ai bien le Spit mais j'ai 2min dedans et il a l'air très spécial, j'irai pas prendre ça.  Le P-51 tourne pas si mal si tu le laisses s'inscrire dans le virage et que tu maintiens une vitesse correcte; faut juste éviter de tirer fort sinon l'aile intérieure décroche et il part vers le sol.
Merci du conseil sur la livrée, t'as raison on va essayer ça, en plus il est canon en métal brossé.

----------


## Flappie

En jet, on boom and zoomera... avec nos missiles.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sigps220

> En jet, on boom and zoomera... avec nos missiles.


Evite de prendre un F86 tu risques d'ête déçu côté missile  :;):

----------


## Ranger 28

F-86 pour moi ce soir. Pas eu le temps de me remettre au F-5

----------


## partizan

Je prendrai peut-être un spit si trop de sabre

----------


## Liliann

Bien présent ce soir !

Surement avec du retard, je prendrai soit le 2000 soit l' "AWACS"  :;):

----------


## FIVE-one

> Tu devrais y penser si tu veux voler avec nous le mardi, on est sur cette carte 80% du temps. C'est très clairement la meilleure des cartes dispos aujourd'hui, revenir dans le Caucase ensuite c'est douloureux pour l'immersion.


Tu me tentes Démon ! Déjà qu'un collègue m'en vente les mérites tous les jours !

----------


## Flappie

Je confirme ce que dit Qiou : on y vole de plus en plus souvent. Et encore ! Chypre n'y figure pas encore.

----------


## JanSolo

Merci pour les astuces pour le fauteuil, le coup de la charentaise marche à merveille.
Je ne pourrai venir ce soir, pas eu le temps de bosser un minimum le F5 avec tout le taf actuel...
Bon vol et plein de screenshots, j'adore!

----------


## FIVE-one

> Je confirme ce que dit Qiou : on y vole de plus en plus souvent. Et encore ! Chypre n'y figure pas encore.


Pas besoin de trop forcer. J'ai craqué car j'avais des miles à claquer :P (c'est la raison que je me donne...)
Now le DL... malheureusement trop lourd pour être dispo ce soir

----------


## Setzer

> Merci pour les astuces pour le fauteuil, le coup de la charentaise marche à merveille.
> Je ne pourrai venir ce soir, pas eu le temps de bosser un minimum le F5 avec tout le taf actuel...
> Bon vol et plein de screenshots, j'adore!


On en a un avec Lilian mais il ne va pas être content si on le montre  ::ninja:: 

Et franchement sans avoir bossé le F5 tu n'aurais pas fait tache dans le décors  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Super soirée, merci Nico !

----------


## Liliann

@david

----------


## FIVE-one

Classe !

----------


## Qiou87

Merci à Nico! J'ai beaucoup aimé le changement et de voler avec de vieux machins. On sent qu'on est pas aussi efficaces par contre.  ::lol:: 

Mon seul regret c'est un convoyage jusqu'à la zone un peu long. Je sais pas pour les jets mais en warbirds c'était bien 20min jusqu'à la zone. Quand on est pas doué et qu'on meurt facilement, c'est un peu long. Après faut que je progresse dans ma maîtrise du P-51 pour améliorer ma survivabilité. Le dogfight Fw-190 vs. Mirage III + P-51D + F-5E à la fin était anthologique.  ::P:

----------


## TuxFr78

> Merci à Nico! J'ai beaucoup aimé le changement et de voler avec de vieux machins. On sent qu'on est pas aussi efficaces par contre. 
> 
> Mon seul regret c'est un convoyage jusqu'à la zone un peu long. Je sais pas pour les jets mais en warbirds c'était bien 20min jusqu'à la zone. Quand on est pas doué et qu'on meurt facilement, c'est un peu long. Après faut que je progresse dans ma maîtrise du P-51 pour améliorer ma survivabilité. Le dogfight Fw-190 vs. Mirage III + P-51D + F-5E à la fin était anthologique.


Effectivement mission très sympa, surtout les Fw-190 !
Pour le convoyage, même en jet c'était un peu long et ça imposait de prendre des bidons
J'ai préféré me retrouver à sec sur mon 2ème vol plutôt que de rentrer ravitailler

A refaire en tout cas !

----------


## Flappie

J'ai été impressionné par la simplicité du F-5E, du moins une fois parvenu à taxier jusqu'à la piste. J'y retournerai avec plaisir, ne serait-ce que pour tenter de maîtriser ce radar lock capricieux. Bon par contre, son autonomie avec bidons ne fait pas rêver !

----------


## TuxFr78

> J'ai été impressionné par la simplicité du F-5E, du moins une fois parvenu à taxier jusqu'à la piste. J'y retournerai avec plaisir, ne serait-ce que pour tenter de maîtriser ce radar lock capricieux. Bon par contre, son autonomie avec bidons ne fait pas rêver !


Il a une bonne autonomie si tu restes autour de 85% de RPM
Après dès que tu dois jouer avec la PC, c'est une horreur

----------


## Flappie

Je le note, merci. Je vais en profiter pour lui créer une page sur le wiki.

----------


## Setzer

Très sympe le tir de rocket au F5  ::):  mais oui convoyage un peu long quand on est chargé de bidons !

----------


## FIVE-one

A vous lire ça me rappelle la mission "Normandy" que j'avais fait avec vous, où nous traversions la manche pour frapper le port du Havre et des objectifs près de Caen.

edit : trouvés ce matin en lisant
http://www.opex360.com/2021/01/26/fu...developpement/
http://www.opex360.com/2021/01/26/po...ciel-libanais/ (faudrait songer à payer des cours d'ident au journaliste libanais)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> J'ai été impressionné par la simplicité du F-5E, du moins une fois parvenu à taxier jusqu'à la piste. J'y retournerai avec plaisir, ne serait-ce que pour tenter de maîtriser ce radar lock capricieux. Bon par contre, son autonomie avec bidons ne fait pas rêver !


Il sert à rien le radar du F5  ::):  Au mieux, pour aider pendant un dogfight en mode "accrochage automatique", mais sinon.... (Ah si, à se faire repérer par les 21 et à se prendre un missile aux fesses  ::happy2::  )

----------


## Flappie

Si, si, je suis parvenu à accrocher un contact (ami) hier en mode manuel et la mire m'a aidé à le trouver. Apparemment j'ai eu un énorme coup de bol puisque vous êtes deux à me dire que son radar ne sert à rien !  ::lol:: 
M'en fous, je vais persister. C'est pas comme si y'avait cent trucs à maîtriser sur l'appareil.

----------


## FIVE-one

Je m'en sers pour assurer un tir Fox 2 (et encore) ou avoir un gain de précision au tir canon. Sinon effectivement ça fait 6 mois que je volais avec le F-5 et je n'ai utilisé le radar que depuis la semaine dernière...

----------


## Qiou87

> Si, si, je suis parvenu à accrocher un contact (ami) hier en mode manuel et la mire m'a aidé à le trouver. Apparemment j'ai eu un énorme coup de bol puisque vous êtes deux à me dire que son radar ne sert à rien ! 
> M'en fous, je vais persister. C'est pas comme si y'avait cent trucs à maîtriser sur l'appareil.


Je suis sorti d'hier soir avec une furieuse envie de retrouver le JHMCS du Hornet, avec ses contacts L16, son diamant de désignation pour les cibles au sol...  ::lol::  Ce qui est génial dans DCS c'est qu'en tant que pilote virtuel tu mesures l'étendue du progrès technologique des 70 dernières années, ce qu'aucun vrai pilote n'a pu vivre "manche en main".

----------


## Qiou87

Nouvelle Open Bêta et notamment plusieurs campagnes:



> DCS: F-14 Zone 5 Campaign by Reflected Simulations.
> DCS: AV-8B Sky Warrior Campaign by Eagle86.
> DCS: F/A-18C Operation Pontus campaign by 373vFS_Greg, 373vFS_Petritis, Baltic Dragon.
> DCS: F-5E Black Sea Resolve '79 Сampaign by SorelRo.
> DCS: F-16C Red Flag 21-1 Campaign by Bunyap Campaigns.
> DCS: F/A-18C Rising Squall Campaign by Inverted.


Comptez sur moi sur les campagnes Hornet. La première est une campagne dynamique scenarisée, la seconde est celle dont le trailers était passé ici avec un scénario disons... original et plus proche du scénario d’un Ace Combat. Je prendrai les deux dès qu’elles seront en stable, et peut-être celle du F5 aussi.

J’en profite pour rappeler qu’un onglet sur le tableau des modules de Flappie vous permet de noter les campagnes auxquelles vous avez joué, permettant à ceux qui cherchent une campagne pour un module de savoir ce qui est dispo et la qualité!  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ca a l'air génial ça :

https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/259831-dcs-moving-map/

----------


## Flappie

Ouah cool ! Il faut que je lui propose d'utiliser ma carte du Caucase.  ::wub::

----------


## Loloborgo

Super mission hier soir! Merci Nico! 

Je suis finalement aussi (peu) efficace quelque soit la génération du jet piloté, je suis donc constant dans la médiocrité, ça rassure ^^.

@Flappie Il y a deux switchs à actionner sur le Tiger pour pomper dans les recevoir central ou des ailes. Il est fort probable que tu as largué hier un bidon plein avant d'être short pétrole. J'aurai dû t'en parler hier désolé !!

----------


## Flappie

Moi, penser à larguer mes bidons ?  ::lol::  Non, je te rassure j'ai bien siphonné mon carbu en restant en postcombustion. On ne l'entend presque pas dans le F-5 ! C'est piégeux.

----------


## Setzer

Bon y'a pas à chier, le warthog, ça poutre  ::wub:: 

Niveau précision c'est quand même quelque chose, j'ai apponté au 3ème brin sans aucun soucis dès le premier essaie ce soir, avec le g940 je passais mon temps à me battre contre le stick.
Reste juste à s'habituer à la configuration des touches et ça devrait rouler cette affaire.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Bon y'a pas à chier, le warthog, ça poutre 
> 
> Niveau précision c'est quand même quelque chose, j'ai apponté au 3ème brin sans aucun soucis dès le premier essaie ce soir, avec le g940 je passais mon temps à me battre contre le stick.
> Reste juste à s'habituer à la configuration des touches et ça devrait rouler cette affaire.


Arrête de me tenter !!!

----------


## Setzer

Haha désolé Tux, j'ai résisté comme j'ai pu mais la tentation a été trop forte, rassures toi en te disant que j'ai casqué plein pot...

Par contre la résistance du stick c'est quelquechose, ça va me faire les bras! Et certains boutons comme le bouton rouge à gauche de la poignée de gaz qui tombe sous l'auriculaire est bien raide aussi.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Le warthog c'est du bonheur ! Moi j'ai enfin pu monter mes supportd Monstertech, c'est encore plusse mieux \o/

----------


## Qiou87

Le TM Warthog a une force de centrage importante? Et c'est pas réglable?

Sur des missions où tu voles au manche pendant toute la soirée comme mardi ça doit crever le poignet en effet. C'est un des trucs que j'apprécie le plus sur mon stick, le fait qu'il y ait quasiment aucun effort de centrage, donc tu peux être détendu et très précis. Hyper sympa pour le ravitaillement en vol notamment. Idem en hélico, un effort de centrage important dégrade beaucoup l'expérience de jeu je trouve.

----------


## Chaussette

> Le TM Warthog a une force de centrage importante? Et c'est pas réglable?
> 
> Sur des missions où tu voles au manche pendant toute la soirée comme mardi ça doit crever le poignet en effet. C'est un des trucs que j'apprécie le plus sur mon stick, le fait qu'il y ait quasiment aucun effort de centrage, donc tu peux être détendu et très précis. Hyper sympa pour le ravitaillement en vol notamment. Idem en hélico, un effort de centrage important dégrade beaucoup l'expérience de jeu je trouve.


Tu peux le démonter pour enlever les ressorts ou mettre des ressorts moins puissants. Avec sa base par défaut, le centrage est assez fort effectivement. Ceci dit, si tu le réhausse pour profiter de sa précision, tu vas décupler ta force et pour le coup, tu trouveras peut-être les ressorts d'origine trop mous. Mais après, je suis comme toi, et j'ai toujours adoré mon SideWinder Force Feedback car je supprimais complètement le retour au centre.

----------


## Setzer

Perso je le trouve en effet un peu "dur" je n'ai pas vu pour le réglage mais je ne l'ai essayé qu'hier. Ceci dit il est très précis et sensible de sorte que tu n'es que très rarement obligé de tenir la tension et la plupart du temps sur une course réduite.
Après à voir sur warbirds , mais j'ai vraiment senti un gap en terme de précision que ce soit le stick ou le throttle ou la puissance est gérée au poil de cul.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai adouci le mien en remplaçant les 4 petits ressorts et il m'en reste bien assez pour un deuxième stick. Si ça te tente, il faudra que je pense à te les filer.

----------


## Qiou87

> Tu peux le démonter pour enlever les ressorts ou mettre des ressorts moins puissants. Avec sa base par défaut, le centrage est assez fort effectivement. Ceci dit, si tu le réhausse pour profiter de sa précision, tu vas décupler ta force et pour le coup, tu trouveras peut-être les ressorts d'origine trop mous. Mais après, je suis comme toi, et j'ai toujours adoré mon SideWinder Force Feedback car je supprimais complètement le retour au centre.


Ah ok, ouais sur un truc haut-de-gamme ça m'étonnait que ce soit pas réglable. J'espère qu'ils livrent les ressorts (ce que fait VKB ). Pour l'histoire de la rallonge tu as raison, maintenant faut un support et vouloir un stick en position milieu, c'est pas forcément ce que les gens recherchent. Perso je préfère un side-stick, façon F-16, mais effectivement ça dépend de chacun ça.

----------


## Chaussette

> Ah ok, ouais sur un truc haut-de-gamme ça m'étonnait que ce soit pas réglable. J'espère qu'ils livrent les ressorts (ce que fait VKB ). Pour l'histoire de la rallonge tu as raison, maintenant faut un support et vouloir un stick en position milieu, c'est pas forcément ce que les gens recherchent. Perso je préfère un side-stick, façon F-16, mais effectivement ça dépend de chacun ça.


En side-stick, les ressorts sont clairement trop puissants. Attention, je ne crois pas qu'il soit livré avec d'autres ressorts (je l'ai acheté d'occasion à un Canard pour ma part). Souvent, je le cale entre mes jambes et sur la chaise (je n'ai pas de rallonge), car il a une grande base donc même en porte-à-faux, ça tient bien. Et avec cette position, les ressorts d'origine ça va easy, on a déjà pas mal de force.

----------


## Setzer

Nope je confirme qu'il n'y a aucun ressort de remplacement fourni et oui je l'utilise en side stick donc ça me fait ma séance de muscu  ::happy2:: 

@Flappie : oui si tu en as qui trainent et qui ne te servent pas ça pourrait le faire si je vois que ça me fatigue trop à la longue!

----------


## FIVE-one

@Flappie : je "triche" peut être en faisant ça mais j'active quasi tout le temps la visu des commandes en bas à droite de l'écran (right ctlr + entrée) pour voir où est mon manche et mon trim en permanence.
Ca me permet de voir si je suis ou non en PC rapidement sur les chasseurs qui n'ont pas de voyant. Et donc éviter de cramer du carbu sans m'en rendre compte.

Comme en vrai j'aurais la main sur la manette des gaz et le point dur au moment de cranter la PC, je me dis que ça rajoute à la SA de mes commandes que je n'ai pas avec des commandes simulées.

----------


## Chaussette

> @Flappie : je "triche" peut être en faisant ça mais j'active quasi tout le temps la visu des commandes en bas à droite de l'écran (right ctlr + entrée) pour voir où est mon manche et mon trim en permanence.
> Ca me permet de voir si je suis ou non en PC rapidement sur les chasseurs qui n'ont pas de voyant. Et donc éviter de cramer du carbu sans m'en rendre compte.
> 
> Comme en vrai j'aurais la main sur la manette des gaz et le point dur au moment de cranter la PC, je me dis que ça rajoute à la SA de mes commandes que je n'ai pas avec des commandes simulées.


Je ne sais pas si tu en a parlé, mais si tu as un bâton de joie comme le warthog, tu peux ajouter un point dur justement.

----------


## Qiou87

Il existe aussi une option dans DCS pour avoir un bruit caractéristique de la PC, ce qui n'est pas réaliste (normalement on entend rien) mais permet d'avoir un retour auditif de son activation, afin de compenser l'absence de cran sur la manette des gaz et de poussée dans le postérieur. Je sais que je l'utilise sur tous les avions pour éviter d'être en PC sans le savoir justement.

----------


## Setzer

Oui et pendant qu'on est dans les options pour les VReux y'a une option sur le F18 pour afficher le HMD sur deux yeux au lieu d'un seul ce qui épargne pas mal les maux de têtes.
perso pour la PC je regarde aussi avec ctrl+entrée car je n'ai pas envie d'alterner sans arrêt pour mettre ou retirer le cran lorsque je passe des jets aux pistons.

----------


## Olis

> Le TM Warthog a une force de centrage importante? Et c'est pas réglable?
> 
> Sur des missions où tu voles au manche pendant toute la soirée comme mardi ça doit crever le poignet en effet. C'est un des trucs que j'apprécie le plus sur mon stick, le fait qu'il y ait quasiment aucun effort de centrage, donc tu peux être détendu et très précis. Hyper sympa pour le ravitaillement en vol notamment. Idem en hélico, un effort de centrage important dégrade beaucoup l'expérience de jeu je trouve.


Le mot magique: trim

----------


## Sigps220

> Il existe aussi une option dans DCS pour avoir un bruit caractéristique de la PC, ce qui n'est pas réaliste (normalement on entend rien) mais permet d'avoir un retour auditif de son activation, afin de compenser l'absence de cran sur la manette des gaz et de poussée dans le postérieur. Je sais que je l'utilise sur tous les avions pour éviter d'être en PC sans le savoir justement.


Merci pour l'info, c'est nouveau non ?

----------


## Setzer

> Le mot magique: trim


Ouais alors le trim sur du moteur à pistons avec l’effet de couple ce n'est pas non plus la panacée, ce n'est pas comme sur les jet fbw ou tu peux lâcher le manche pour boire un coup quand le piège est bien trimmé.

----------


## FIVE-one

> Merci pour l'info, c'est nouveau non ?


Idem, je découvre la chose aussi.

----------


## Chaussette

> Oui et pendant qu'on est dans les options pour les VReux y'a une option sur le F18 pour afficher le HMD sur deux yeux au lieu d'un seul ce qui épargne pas mal les maux de têtes.
> perso pour la PC je regarde aussi avec ctrl+entrée car je n'ai pas envie d'alterner sans arrêt pour mettre ou retirer le cran lorsque je passe des jets aux pistons.


Sinon tu peux régler la courbe du joystick pour qu'elle aille jusqu'au cran pour les moteurs sans PC, et une fois le can passé, ça reste à 100%. Ca diminue un peu l'amplitude mais sur le warthog, comme c'est très précis, ce n'est pas gênant

----------


## Setzer

Ah mais c'est pas bête ça! désolé je ne l'ai que depuis hier soir donc je découvre à peine!

Tu penses que c'est faisable sous IL2 aussi?

----------


## Flappie

> Tu penses que c'est faisable sous IL2 aussi?


Pour la postcombustion ?  ::ninja:: 

Au passage, tu peux virer le cran s'il t'embête, Setzer. Il suffit de démonter les deux vis à la base du manche du throttle, et de retourner la pièce en plastique cachée en-dessous.
Bacab m'en a imprimé une dédiée au Viggen, avec ses 3 crans de postcombustion. Une fois la courbe du throttle ajustée, c'est du bonheur !  ::wub::

----------


## Setzer

Par defaut le cran en pc n'est pas mis, ya juste le cran idle. Mais je ne suis pas contre un cran custom by bacab!

----------


## Qiou87

> Merci pour l'info, c'est nouveau non ?


Ajouté y’a six mois je crois. 




> Le mot magique: trim


Même en trimant tu corriges énormément sans FBW. Idem en ravito en vol, bon courage pour être super précis et pas induire d’oscillation avec un retour au centre super dur. Chacun règle ça comme il veut.  :;):

----------


## davidmontpellier

Une petite virée sur 4YA ce soir?  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Une petite virée sur 4YA ce soir?


Sorry pas pour moi, c’était avec Madame ce soir. Demain je suis dispo.

----------


## Setzer

Pour ceux que ca intéresse il y a eu un re stock sur le mfg crosswind v2!

----------


## Flappie

Encore trop tôt pour moi, mais je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une v2.

J'ai fini le premier chapitre de La Guerre Vue du Ciel. Ouahou, ça démarre fort. J'avais pas lu un bouquin depuis des lustres, mais là c'est du petit lait.

----------


## Setzer

Ouais le 1er chapitre pose bien le décors, très haletant.

Edit : perso le seul truc ou je stresse c'est que j'ai fait livrer à mon boulot et vu qu'on ne sait pas encore à quelle sauce on va être confiné  ::unsure::

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles JDD N°270*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1053869


Dans le prochain patch apparemment !

Le A6 serait livré avec les variantes A6/R2 Sturmjager et G3 et G3/R5 d'assaut et A6/R2 : Blindage latéral sur la verrière inhérent à cette version












Marquage individualisé  





et petit clin d'œil avec le marquage 1C GS...




L'annonce sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=211430

----------


## Qiou87

On apprend dans la newsletter de DCS que la mise à jour d’OB de cette semaine est bien la dernière en 2.5.6. On devrait donc avoir une update stable une fois cette OB « validée » et la suite, peut-être déjà en février, sera la 2.7 en OB avec les nuages et probablement d’autres ajouts qui justifient d’avoir sauté la 2.6.

Je serai sur le TS ce soir pour aller sur 4YA, Ranger aussi normalement, ceux qui veulent sont les bienvenus (21h).

----------


## Setzer

Flappie, jsuis tout rouillé sur le Viggen va falloir que tu me montre comment tu te sers de ton binding, je suis tout paumé ^^' (j'ai pas encore relancé le F14 mais je crains que ce sera kif kif)

----------


## Flappie

Avec plaisir. Pas là ce weekend par contre.

----------


## Setzer

Ya rien qui presse! Passe un bon week-end  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Comme ça parlait de pédales (palo), pour info celles de VKB sont dispos en stock pour 200€. Ajoutez 16€ de livraison DHL en FR.

Je viens d'en commander car je n'en ai pas, jusqu'ici, et avec tous les hélicos qui arrivent sur DCS + les warbirds je commence à trouver que ça me manque. J'ai choisi celles-ci pour le tarif "raisonnable", le côté compact (pour les planquer sous le bureau) et qu'elles sont adaptées à un fauteuil de bureau (mouvement vertical au lieu de horizontal pour un simpit).

----------


## Setzer

Peros j'ai longtemps hésité mais c'est l'absence de toe brake qui m'a fait pencher côté mfg, vu que je fais pas mal de warbirds et que les avions US et Allemands utilisent des toe brake sur pédales je me suis dis que ça allait me manquer à la longue, alors quitte à casser la tirelire!

----------


## Qiou87

> Peros j'ai longtemps hésité mais c'est l'absence de toe brake qui m'a fait pencher côté mfg, vu que je fais pas mal de warbirds et que les avions US et Allemands utilisent des toe brake sur pédales je me suis dis que ça allait me manquer à la longue, alors quitte à casser la tirelire!


Je comprends bien la logique derrière, mais 350€ c'est trop gros à avaler de mon côté, j'ai déjà le Reverb G2 qui arrive normalement ce mois-ci, un nouveau GPU à prévoir, je viens de changer le CPU... Faut pas déconner.  ::lol:: 

Pour le freinage je pensais utiliser un combo bouton sur le HOTAS + le palo. Vu qu'en général tu utilises soit freinage différentiel soit palo, je peux utiliser le même axe avec un modificateur sous le pouce gauche par ex. En warbird j'ai pas mal de boutons libres sur le HOTAS contrairement à un Hornet ou Viper.  ::lol::

----------


## Setzer

Haha oui je comprends bien, perso je ne prévois as encore le changement de gpu ni le casque, mais j'ai enchainé le warthog et le Mfg et ça pique déjà comme il faut ^^''

Le gpu on va attendre que ça se calme un peu niveau dispo et tarif, quant au casque, ben ça attendra le changement de gpu! ma 2070s peine déjà un peu sur simu avec le rifts..

----------


## Qiou87

*Soirée du mardi 02 Février 2021*

Qui est chaud pour voler ce soir (DCS World, en stable)?

Rendez-vous un peu avant 21h sur le TS.

Si nous n'avons pas de mission désignée, on pourra aller faire un tour sur 4YA. Et si vous en avez marre de la Syrie, on peut aller sur une autre carte (Persian Gulf par ex.).

Présent en F/A-18C

----------


## Setzer

Malheureusement pas dispo ce soir  ::(:

----------


## Flappie

*Soirée du Mardi 02 Février 2021*

Qiou87 (F/A-18C)
Flappie (AJS37 ou RIO Tomcat)
Ranger (F-16C ou autre)
David (F/A-18C)
FVIE-ONE (F/A-18C)

----------


## Ranger 28

Présent ce soir.
F-16 ou autre suivant la map et les besoins.

----------


## FIVE-one

Présent ce soir (sorry for late coming)
F/A-18 ou autre. Pas sectaire

----------


## davidmontpellier

Présent en F/A-18C

----------


## TuxFr78

Pas dispo ce soir

----------


## Empnicolas

Absent ce soir

----------


## Flappie

Trailer diffusé à 19h00 ce soir.




 :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:  Tout le monde spécule sur un module A-6 Heatblur mais comme j'ai lu récemment qu'Heatblur n'anoncerait rien de neuf en 2021, je dirais plutôt que ça vient d'ED. C'est peut-être tout simplement une IA.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Trailer diffusé à 19h00 ce soir.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIqnq1vaQtI
> 
>    Tout le monde spécule sur un module A-6 Heatblur mais comme j'ai lu récemment qu'Heatblur n'anoncerait rien de neuf en 2021, je dirais plutôt que ça vient d'ED. C'est peut-être tout simplement une IA.


Heatblur avait déjà teasé un A-6 IA lors de la sortie du F-14.
Si c'est ED ce serait pilotable..?

----------


## Qiou87

Oh là, un A-6... si c'est pilotable je craque direct. Si c'est un IA, bah c'est déjà bien.

Première chez moi aussi ce soir, si tout va bien... je teste le nouveau Reverb G2 que je viens de recevoir, et le palo VKB. On va espérer que tout se passe bien.  ::unsure::

----------


## Flappie

A une époque, ED disait que quelqu'un d'autre qu'Hetablur était sur l'A-6. Peut-être eux... Mais ça m'étonnertait qu'il s'agisse d'un module, car ils ont pris l'habitude de les teaser plus habilement (silhouette à la fin des vidéos de fin d'années pour le F-16 et l'Apache, par exemple).

----------


## Qiou87

Sinon les *soldes "lunaires"* commencent aujourd'hui jusqu'au 15 février. Et* période d'essai gratuit* de tous les modules pour 10 jours.

----------


## Chaussette

> Oh là, un A-6... si c'est pilotable je craque direct. Si c'est un IA, bah c'est déjà bien.
> 
> Première chez moi aussi ce soir, si tout va bien... je teste le nouveau Reverb G2 que je viens de recevoir, et le palo VKB. On va espérer que tout se passe bien.


Ce casque VR m'intéresse grandement grace à sa définition (on va peut-être enfin pouvoir lire les instruments sans pencher la tête ?)
Seule déception sur le papier que j'ai vu : ce sont des écrans LCD, j'aurais aimé des écrans OLED... mais bon...

Est-ce que tu pourras faire un retour ? J'hésite à franchir le pas car de ce que je vois avec une config costaude comme la mienne ( i7 et RTX 3080 ), DCS tourne à 40 fps en VR ..... Hors, il me semble qu'il faut du 90 minimum pour avoir la réactivité et avoir la sensation complète du truc. J'ai déjà essayé la VR mais c'était sur des trucs simples donc très fluides et sur des casques avec moins de définition, donc c'était tout baveux ... L'effet "3D" est là, c'est génial, mais en avion, il faut pouvoir lire les instruments quand même...

----------


## Qiou87

J'arrive déjà à lire les instruments sans zoomer avec mon Rift S, faut juste appliquer 140% de supersampling. Et 40fps (ou 45), soit 1:2 la fréquence du casque, permet d'avoir un truc bien fluide avec la reprojection. C'est ce que j'avais en mini avec le Rift S, je vais tester déjà en maintenant la même définition cible dans le G2 (donc même effort pour ma carte graphique), comme y'a 2x plus de pixels par oeil ça devrait être plus fin sans être moins fluide. Et quand je pourrai upgrader ma 2070S, ça ira encore mieux.

Avec une 3080 tu serais confort en VR.

Ah et les écrans OLED ça semble pas adapté à la VR, tu as trop d'effet grille avec.

----------


## ze_droopy

Pour avoir essayé pendant plusieurs mois le REVERB (G1), la définition est suffisante pour lire la plupart des instruments, c'est très sympa (c'est le jour et la nuit avec un Rift essayé en forum). Les lentilles rendent l'image plus floues rapidement sur les côtés, mais c'est une habitude a prendre de tourner la tête plutôt que les yeux.
Ça tournait très fluide sur un i9-9900K+ 32Go + RTX 2080 Super (jamais regardé le compteur de fps désolé)

----------


## Flappie

Je campe sur le TS : découvrir un nouveau trailer à plusieurs c'est toujours plus sympa!  ::):

----------


## Chaussette

> Pour avoir essayé pendant plusieurs mois le REVERB (G1), la définition est suffisante pour lire la plupart des instruments, c'est très sympa (c'est le jour et la nuit avec un Rift essayé en forum). Les lentilles rendent l'image plus floues rapidement sur les côtés, mais c'est une habitude a prendre de tourner la tête plutôt que les yeux.
> Ça tournait très fluide sur un i9-9900K+ 32Go + RTX 2080 Super (jamais regardé le compteur de fps désolé)


Merci pour les réponses, surtout sur le OLED !
En fait effectivement, je m'en cogne des chiffres, mais quand je voyais cette historie de 40 fps, ça m'a refroidi car je sais que 90 fps c'est important pour le temps de réaction (pas la fluidité). S'il y a un décalage entre le mouvement de la tête et la rotation de la caméra dans le jeu, c'est horrible. Donc d'après ce que vous me dites, en fait ça semble nickel en fin de compte. Je regarderai cette histoire de reprojection.

----------


## Flappie

A-6 confirmé ! Il y avait une vue cockpit.  ::wub::

----------


## Qiou87

> Merci pour les réponses, surtout sur le OLED !
> En fait effectivement, je m'en cogne des chiffres, mais quand je voyais cette historie de 40 fps, ça m'a refroidi car je sais que 90 fps c'est important pour le temps de réaction (pas la fluidité). S'il y a un décalage entre le mouvement de la tête et la rotation de la caméra dans le jeu, c'est horrible. Donc d'après ce que vous me dites, en fait ça semble nickel en fin de compte. Je regarderai cette histoire de reprojection.


Bah écoute, sur 2020, j'ai 230h de vol dans DCS. Toutes en VR (j'ai reçu mon casque Rift S en janvier 2020). Je n'ai jamais ressenti de souci de décalage ou quoi, et même si c'est moins net que sur écran, je n'ai jamais ressenti l'envie de repasser à plat. J'ai 80fps dans les zones peu denses, c'est sympa à très basse altitude, mais en multi ça tombe forcément à 40. Mais 40 avec la repro, c'est fluide, ça pose aucun souci. J'ai même lâché MSFS en septembre au bout de 15h de découverte car c'était pas en VR.

Superbe ce trailer. J'ai pas vu le cockpit, mais c'est un bel avion et je n'hésiterai pas une seconde à le prendre (parce que porte-avions, attaque au sol, tout ça). On prend une grosse dose de nuages, ça ressemble donc à un trailer pour la 2.7 qui ne serait tarder (en O :B): . On a déjà vu 3 hotfix de l'OB 2.5.6 actuelle, s'ils sont satisfaits ça part en stable et la suivante est la 2.7 OB.  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

> Superbe ce trailer. J'ai pas vu le cockpit, mais c'est un bel avion et je n'hésiterai pas une seconde à le prendre (parce que porte-avions, attaque au sol, tout ça). On prend une grosse dose de nuages, ça ressemble donc à un trailer pour la 2.7 qui ne serait tarder (en O. On a déjà vu 3 hotfix de l'OB 2.5.6 actuelle, s'ils sont satisfaits ça part en stable et la suivante est la 2.7 OB.


Pareil. C'est mon fond d'écran de mobile depuis les rendus 3D de Heatblur. Je vais enfin pouvoir tripoter les genoux de Zan ; c'est toujours plus sympa que de lui désactiver son siège éjectable...

----------


## Setzer

J'ai reçu mon crosswind! Je vous fait un retour bientôt. Il a quoi de particulier le A6? Je ne connais pas du tout cet avion.

----------


## Bacab

> Pareil. C'est mon fond d'écran de mobile depuis les rendus 3D de Heatblur. Je vais enfin pouvoir tripoter les genoux de Zan ; c'est toujours plus sympa que de lui désactiver son siège éjectable...


 ::mellow:: 

Pour le coup, j'ai rien vu, je me suis endormi en attendant le début  ::|: 

Mais ça serait cool d'avoir un A-6 TRAM pilotable.

----------


## Setzer

Tiens Quiou Raven One c'est jouable avec un nouveau "moyen" sur le F18? Ya du ravito?  ::unsure::

----------


## Ranger 28

Quelqu'un vole ce soir ?

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai reçu mon crosswind! Je vous fait un retour bientôt. Il a quoi de particulier le A6? Je ne connais pas du tout cet avion.


Cherche des extraits de "Flight of the Intruder" pour te donner une idée. Avion mud de l'époque du F-14 (ils sont copains), camion à bombes par excellence, pilote et co-pilote côte à côte. Et une gueule unique en son genre !

EDIT: j'oubliais un détail important : il est embarqué.

----------


## Setzer

C'est pas des A8 crusader dans intruder??

Edit : my bad, intruder c'est justement le nom de l'a6  :Facepalm:

----------


## Tugais

Pour l'arrivée des nuages ce sera Mars 2021 d'après la description du trailer publié par ED.

----------


## Papanowel

> Pour le coup, j'ai rien vu, je me suis endormi en attendant le début 
> 
> Mais ça serait cool d'avoir un A-6 TRAM pilotable.



 :Bave:

----------


## Flappie

Pfiou ! Elle est passée vite, cette année 2021...

----------


## Qiou87

Donc un A-6 IA dans un premier temps (miam), et pilotable ensuite et fait par HB en plus (megamiam). C’est une belle surprise  ::wub::

----------


## djboss001

Salut les canards volants  ::):  , je ne sais pas si il est possible de poster des annonces directement ici. Si c'est interdit, je supprimerai mon post pas de soucis  :;):  

Je vends mon fidèle phacochère équipé des éléments suivants : 
 - Hotas Warthog
 - Un joint silicone de Sahaj
 - Le tout graissé avec la fameuse Nyogel 767A



Il est en parfait état. Acheté neuf en Décembre 2019. 

L'ajout de la graisse Nyogel, du joint silicone, et le poncage à l'eau de la rotule permet de corriger complètement le problème de collage du joystick d'origine. C'est vraiment le jour et la nuit comme vous pouvez le voir sur les tests suivants que j'ai réalisé, à se demander pourquoi cela n'est pas fait directement par Mr Thrustmaster : 



Test de lâcher avec le joystick d'origine :  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k0gcTzFPDI

Test de lâcher avec le joystick avec graisse Nyogel et joint silicone : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4flUg5vPso

Expédié dans sa boite, prêt à jouer ! 

Prix : 210€ frais de port compris avec assurance

Voilà si ça peut intéresser quelqu'un  ::):

----------


## Setzer

J'ai vu ton annonce sur C6, malheureusement je viens tout juste d'acquérir le hotas complet!

Bonne vente en tout cas, à toutes fins n'hésites pas à le poster aussi dans le topic des annonces sinon ça va être vite noyé dans la masse.

----------


## djboss001

Merci Setzer , c'est bon il est vendu  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Ça n'a pas traîné !  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Retour bref sur le passage d'un casque VR Rift S à Reverb G2:
- les cockpits sont désormais totalement clairs et super lisibles (je joue à 50% de la cible de rendu, voir plus bas) - comparé au Rift S où tout était lisible mais un peu flou pour les petits textes
- il n'y a strictement aucun effet de grille (il était très faible dans le Rift, mais présent)
- le "spotting" d'avions ennemis est beaucoup plus simple, j'ai pu distinguer certains contacts à 15-20nm par temps clair. En BFM, visualiser l'aspect du bandit est désormais aisé, j'identifie sans mal le type d'appareil ennemi et sa direction d'évolution. Tout ceci n'était pas possible aussi facilement ou sans zoomer dans le Rift S.
- les performances sont moyennes, c'est tolérable mais moins fluide que dans mon Rift S après optimisation (j'ai utilisé les réglages suggérés par BigNewy sur le forum officiel, avec cible de rendu dans SteamVR à 50%). Ma RTX 2070 Super est clairement trop courte pour exploiter pleinement ce casque ; elle fera l'affaire jusqu'à ce que je réussisse à choper une RX 6800 (voire XT) en stock et à autre chose qu'un prix grotesque. J'ai pu jouer 1h et faire du BFM sans être franchement gêné, c'est suffisamment fluide pour manœuvrer et viser au canon par ex. Hier j'ai fait des essais tba sur Dubai en Viggen, pareil c'était jouable.
- aucun souci spécifique de tracking de la tête, c'est aussi précis que dans le Rift S à ce niveau.

J'ai donc pris une belle claque visuelle avec ce casque, les cockpits sont superbes et aisément lisibles, le pont du supercarrier donne envie de rester verrière ouverte avec tout le monde qui s'affaire, bref c'est top de ce côté-là. Je ne recommande pas ce casque si vous avez comme moi une RTX2070S ou inférieure, mais pour ceux qui ont une RTX2080Ti et supérieure (RTX3080/3090/RX6800XT) je pense que vous vous régalerez.

----------


## Chaussette

> Retour bref sur le passage d'un casque VR Rift S à Reverb G2:
> - les cockpits sont désormais totalement clairs et super lisibles (je joue à 50% de la cible de rendu, voir plus bas) - comparé au Rift S où tout était lisible mais un peu flou pour les petits textes
> - il n'y a strictement aucun effet de grille (il était très faible dans le Rift, mais présent)
> - le "spotting" d'avions ennemis est beaucoup plus simple, j'ai pu distinguer certains contacts à 15-20nm par temps clair. En BFM, visualiser l'aspect du bandit est désormais aisé, j'identifie sans mal le type d'appareil ennemi et sa direction d'évolution. Tout ceci n'était pas possible aussi facilement ou sans zoomer dans le Rift S.
> - les performances sont moyennes, c'est tolérable mais moins fluide que dans mon Rift S après optimisation (j'ai utilisé les réglages suggérés par BigNewy sur le forum officiel, avec cible de rendu dans SteamVR à 50%). Ma RTX 2070 Super est clairement trop courte pour exploiter pleinement ce casque ; elle fera l'affaire jusqu'à ce que je réussisse à choper une RX 6800 (voire XT) en stock et à autre chose qu'un prix grotesque. J'ai pu jouer 1h et faire du BFM sans être franchement gêné, c'est suffisamment fluide pour manœuvrer et viser au canon par ex. Hier j'ai fait des essais tba sur Dubai en Viggen, pareil c'était jouable.
> - aucun souci spécifique de tracking de la tête, c'est aussi précis que dans le Rift S à ce niveau.
> 
> J'ai donc pris une belle claque visuelle avec ce casque, les cockpits sont superbes et aisément lisibles, le pont du supercarrier donne envie de rester verrière ouverte avec tout le monde qui s'affaire, bref c'est top de ce côté-là. Je ne recommande pas ce casque si vous avez comme moi une RTX2070S ou inférieure, mais pour ceux qui ont une RTX2080Ti et supérieure (RTX3080/3090/RX6800XT) je pense que vous vous régalerez.


Je sens que mon banquier ne va pas apprécier ton retour...  ::lol::

----------


## Setzer

Oh en ce moment ça va,  c'est introuvable donc pour banquer c'est compliqué..

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Et pour les GPU, ça va durer un moment.... Il y a une pénurie mondiale sur certains chip utilisés pour fabriquer les CPUs, RAM et GPUs. J'en sais quelque chose, au niveau pro, on subi de plein fouet pour nos propres chaîne de prod...

En gros, tout ce qui est à base de X86 prend cher. De ce qu'on sait, ça devrait commencer à se tasser d'ici Avril (pour les fameux chip), mais faudra encore que les fabricants de composants reprennent le rythme. Donc pour l'appro de la super dernière nouvelle carte GPU, vous attendez pas à une situation normale avant fin d'année (Après, faut avoir du bol et tomber pile sur la réapro).

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: *Opus Battles of Normandie JDD N°271*

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1056715

Pour cette opus, 1CGS est en train de développer de nouveaux véhicules avec une qualité de détail en forte augmentation. Ces nouveaux objets bénéficieront bien sûr de toutes les améliorations précédemment développées en physique et en IA, dixit les dév.

L'ambulance américaine Dodge WC-54 qui pourra aussi servir à l'opus Bodenplatte



L'ambulance Anglaise Austin K2 / Y 



Le canon anti-char Anglais QF 17-pounder

[img]https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/uploads/monthly_2021_02/QF17.jpg.828fed1996e53ac75c998f7b4350e4e8.jpg
[/img]

Le canon automoteur Allemand Sd.Kfz.222 



Le radar Anglais AMES Type 15.



Un projecteur Britannique Anti-aérien et son générateur électrique ainsi qu'un radar Américain SCR-584





https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1056715

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Retour bref sur le passage d'un casque VR Rift S à Reverb G2:
> - les cockpits sont désormais totalement clairs et super lisibles (je joue à 50% de la cible de rendu, voir plus bas) - comparé au Rift S où tout était lisible mais un peu flou pour les petits textes
> - il n'y a strictement aucun effet de grille (il était très faible dans le Rift, mais présent)
> - le "spotting" d'avions ennemis est beaucoup plus simple, j'ai pu distinguer certains contacts à 15-20nm par temps clair. En BFM, visualiser l'aspect du bandit est désormais aisé, j'identifie sans mal le type d'appareil ennemi et sa direction d'évolution. Tout ceci n'était pas possible aussi facilement ou sans zoomer dans le Rift S.
> - les performances sont moyennes, c'est tolérable mais moins fluide que dans mon Rift S après optimisation (j'ai utilisé les réglages suggérés par BigNewy sur le forum officiel, avec cible de rendu dans SteamVR à 50%). Ma RTX 2070 Super est clairement trop courte pour exploiter pleinement ce casque ; elle fera l'affaire jusqu'à ce que je réussisse à choper une RX 6800 (voire XT) en stock et à autre chose qu'un prix grotesque. J'ai pu jouer 1h et faire du BFM sans être franchement gêné, c'est suffisamment fluide pour manœuvrer et viser au canon par ex. Hier j'ai fait des essais tba sur Dubai en Viggen, pareil c'était jouable.
> - aucun souci spécifique de tracking de la tête, c'est aussi précis que dans le Rift S à ce niveau.
> 
> J'ai donc pris une belle claque visuelle avec ce casque, les cockpits sont superbes et aisément lisibles, le pont du supercarrier donne envie de rester verrière ouverte avec tout le monde qui s'affaire, bref c'est top de ce côté-là. Je ne recommande pas ce casque si vous avez comme moi une RTX2070S ou inférieure, mais pour ceux qui ont une RTX2080Ti et supérieure (RTX3080/3090/RX6800XT) je pense que vous vous régalerez.


Je suis dans le même cas que toi, je viens de passer de l'Oculus CV1 au HP Reverb G2 et le gain visuel est très net. 
Mais comme toi je suis dans l'attente d'une nouvelle CG (6800 XT ou 3080 FE) afin de remplacer ma vielle GTX 980 qui est totalement a genoux en simulation. 
Je vais donc prendre mon mal en patience en attendant d'en chopper une au tarif annoncé d'origine...  ::siffle:: 

Je sais qu'il va falloir être très patient...  ::zzz::

----------


## ze_droopy

Il n'y a pas de repère externe a poser pour le tracking, le casque se débrouille tout seul.

----------


## Chaussette

> Il n'y a pas de repère externe a poser pour le tracking, le casque se débrouille tout seul.


Ok, merci ! (j'ai supprimé  ma question parce que j'ai trouvé la réponse en relisant les specs).

Je compte l'utiliser uniquement pour les environnement où l'humain est assis et ne bouge pas, et on pilote dans un cockpit ( avion, voiture, vaisseau spatial ). Est-ce que les manettes sont indispensables ?

----------


## Setzer

Non, j'ai fini par les désactiver sur le rift s.

----------


## Qiou87

Voilà, parce que passer des manettes au HOTAS c'est pas pratique. Donc tu interagis avec le cockpit avec la souris, principalement sur la phase de démarrage, et une fois en vol tu mappes tout ce qui t'es utile sur le HOTAS. Les manettes sont dans un tiroir pour ma part, sans piles.

J'ajouterai que des gars développent des solutions, comme PointCTRL, pour avoir un contrôleur sur le doigt et ainsi pouvoir à la fois interagir dans le cockpit avec ses mains et utiliser son HOTAS.

----------


## Bopnc

Pour ceux qui sont passé de l'écosystème oculus à celui du G2 et qui trouvent que ça rame, un petit détail important. 

Un copain qui bosse dans le milieu (et qui vient de se payer un G2 pour jouer à DCS) m'a appris que la reprojection Microsoft était beaucoup plus mauvaise que celles d'Oculus ou Valve (qui sont très bonnes).
Pour rappel, la reprojection, c'est le système qui intercale des images interpolées à partir des précédentes pour combler les "trous" de FPS quand la machine n'arrive pas à tenir la cadence. 

Ce système ne marche que sur la rotation de la tète, donc uniquement sur les objets fixes pas sur les objets qui bougent d'eux même. Ca nous arrange carrément dans le cas de DCS, parce que le cockpit est fixe par rapport au joueur, et donc il bénéficie à fond de cette technologie. Et le décors défile généralement lentement, donc il en bénéficie aussi un peu. 
Du coup, avec une bonne reprojection, le cockpit est normalement toujours fluide. Le seul moment ou on voit que ça rame, c'est quand on vole bas ou quand on a d'autres objets qui passent pas trop loin. Pendant un dogfight, typiquement.

Le soucis avec le G2, c'est que la repro est beaucoup moins bonne, donc on a l'impression que ça rame un peu dans le cockpit même quand les FPS sont "corrects" dans des situations ou c'était imperceptible sous oculus.

Du coup quand vous faites vos tests de perf, basez vous vraiment sur les FPS, parce qu'il est possible qu'une upgrade ne change pas grand chose au final si vous n'atteignez pas la cadence optimale de votre casque.

----------


## Qiou87

> Du coup quand vous faites vos tests de perf, basez vous vraiment sur les FPS, parce qu'il est possible qu'une upgrade ne change pas grand chose au final si vous n'atteignez pas la cadence optimale de votre casque.


C'est aussi ma conclusion, à très basse altitude et spécifiquement en tournant la tête, le défilement latéral du terrain est plus haché. Mais globalement j'arrive à maintenir 45fps pour que ce soit fluide devant et dans le pit.

----------


## Flappie

> Voilà, parce que passer des manettes au HOTAS c'est pas pratique. Donc tu interagis avec le cockpit avec la souris, principalement sur la phase de démarrage, et une fois en vol tu mappes tout ce qui t'es utile sur le HOTAS. Les manettes sont dans un tiroir pour ma part, sans piles.
> 
> J'ajouterai que des gars développent des solutions, comme PointCTRL, pour avoir un contrôleur sur le doigt et ainsi pouvoir à la fois interagir dans le cockpit avec ses mains et utiliser son HOTAS.


Et le CaptoGlove ça vaut quoi ? DCS le supporte officiellement.

----------


## Qiou87

> Et le CaptoGlove ça vaut quoi ? DCS le supporte officiellement.


Je suppose que c'est sympa mais c'est pas donné ; 405$ pour les deux mains. Comparativement à ~200$ le PointCTRL est beaucoup plus abordable. Personnellement j'attends la V2, le développeur de PointCTRL a un contrat avec l'armée de l'air US et met donc un peu plus de temps à la sortir pour le grand public. On est encore sur des technos expérimentales je trouve, c'est prometteur mais je pense qu'il faudra encore quelques années pour que ce soit mature ; un peu comme la VR, tu prends un Oculus CV1 dans DCS c'est une grosse dégradation de l'expérience par rapport à un écran plat en terme de lisibilité, mais avec l'arrivée du Reverb G2 j'ai l'impression qu'on est enfin à un niveau comparable avec un écran plat et seuls des aspects software - comme la reprojection - ont encore besoin de mûrir.

----------


## Flappie

Je vois, merci.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Pour ce mardi soir on a une mission historique de l'ami Nico à découvrir, ou on repart sur un serveur public 4YA?

Je serai présent, premier test multijoueur du G2, j'espère ne pas trop souffrir.  ::unsure::

----------


## Setzer

> Pour ceux qui sont passé de l'écosystème oculus à celui du G2 et qui trouvent que ça rame, un petit détail important. 
> 
> Un copain qui bosse dans le milieu (et qui vient de se payer un G2 pour jouer à DCS) m'a appris que la reprojection Microsoft était beaucoup plus mauvaise que celles d'Oculus ou Valve (qui sont très bonnes).
> Pour rappel, la reprojection, c'est le système qui intercale des images interpolées à partir des précédentes pour combler les "trous" de FPS quand la machine n'arrive pas à tenir la cadence. 
> 
> Ce système ne marche que sur la rotation de la tète, donc uniquement sur les objets fixes pas sur les objets qui bougent d'eux même. Ca nous arrange carrément dans le cas de DCS, parce que le cockpit est fixe par rapport au joueur, et donc il bénéficie à fond de cette technologie. Et le décors défile généralement lentement, donc il en bénéficie aussi un peu. 
> Du coup, avec une bonne reprojection, le cockpit est normalement toujours fluide. Le seul moment ou on voit que ça rame, c'est quand on vole bas ou quand on a d'autres objets qui passent pas trop loin. Pendant un dogfight, typiquement.
> 
> Le soucis avec le G2, c'est que la repro est beaucoup moins bonne, donc on a l'impression que ça rame un peu dans le cockpit même quand les FPS sont "corrects" dans des situations ou c'était imperceptible sous oculus.
> ...


Et du coup si on passe par steam vr ça reste la repro de wmr qui s'applique ou celle de valve?

----------


## Bopnc

Si j'ai bien compris c'est celle de WMR qui s'applique, même en passant par Steam VR. Mais il faudrait aller creuser du coté du topic de la VR pour demander à des gens qui s'y connaissent mieux que moi.

----------


## Setzer

A priori présent aussi demain !

----------


## davidmontpellier

Présent ce soir et demain :-)

----------


## Flappie

Présent demain aussi, of course.

----------


## Ranger 28

Présent aussi

----------


## Tophe33

j'essaie de me libérer pour ce soir (enfin si mon pc veut bien m'accompagner)
sinon est-ce que quelqu'un connait et utilise l'apk payante DCS UFC :
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3308547/
si oui, vous la conseillez?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Je l'utilise, et oui je confirme, elle est top !

----------


## FIVE-one

Présent ce soir !

----------


## Tophe33

@MirabelleBenou merci  :;): 

finalament, pas dispo ce soir (merci chef !)  ::(:

----------


## partizan

Présent  ::):

----------


## Flappie



----------


## Qiou87

C’était bien sympa hier soir, mais j’avais un vrai souci de SA. Les contacts n’apparaissaient pas de façon fiable sur la page SA, et combiné à l’absence d’étiquettes et à un AWACS qui me répondait quand il avait envie, j’ai été plusieurs fois surpris et dans la semoule côté CAP ennemie.

Petites suggestions d’améliorations de ta mission Flappie:
Une paire d’avions chauds en plus des froids, pour repartir à 22:40 sans devoir se taper 10min de restart et 10min de transit
Trouver un moyen de laisser les étiquettes en mode « dot » disponibles pour ceux qui veulent, quand tu héberges elles sont forcément désactivées

Vu la concentration de certains groupes, j’ai regretté de pas avoir de CBU-97, je pense qu’il y avait moyen de faire un carnage mais Ranger était trop occupé à nous couvrir des SAMs.  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Je n'ai jamais forcé à off les étiquettes donc je ne comprenais pas votre histoire. Et puis je viens de trouver cette case, là, qui était cochée :



On testera ça vite faire lors d'une prochaine soirée.
Et je rajout *des* paires hot (une pour chaque type d'appareil).
Et je fais voler l'Awacs un peu plus haut (il était à 5000m seulement).

Et voici :

----------


## Qiou87

Tu gères, merci. J'ai oublié de le dire mais je me suis bien amusé quand même hein, merci à toi pour la mission.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Cool.  ::):  Oui, j'ai senti que tout le monde était challengé, mais que la mission ne se déroulait pas trop mal.

En fin de soirée, Zan était en F-16 et avait de multiples contacts face à lui. Je pars l'aider avec les 2 AIM-9P qui dépassent de mon Viggen (je m'imagine faire le lapin, rien de plus). Je vois un point noir au loin, et au même moment il me dit "je te vois". Je me rapproche tant bien que mal et puis je finis par comprendre que je suis dans les 6 de mon contact, et qu'il ne s'agit donc pas de Zan, qui est manifestement en train de dézinguer du Su-25 ailleurs. Soudain, j'aperçois une base ennemie, et je comprends que mon contact -un gros bimoteur- est en finale. Boum, je le mouche ! C'était un Su-30.  :B):  Une fin de soirée comme je les aime.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Cool.  Oui, j'ai senti que tout le monde était challengé, mais que la mission ne se déroulait pas trop mal.
> 
> En fin de soirée, Zan était en F-16 et avait de multiples contacts face à lui. Je pars l'aider avec les 2 AIM-9P qui dépassent de mon Viggen (je m'imagine faire le lapin, rien de plus). Je vois un point noir au loin, et au même moment il me dit "je te vois". Je me rapproche tant bien que mal et puis je finis par comprendre que je suis dans les 6 de mon contact, et qu'il ne s'agit donc pas de Zan, qui est manifestement en train de dézinguer du Su-25 ailleurs. Soudain, j'aperçois une base ennemie, et je comprends que mon contact -un gros bimoteur- est en finale. Boum, je le mouche ! C'était un Su-30.  Une fin de soirée comme je les aime.


Super mission hier soir.
Effectivement il y avait un peu plus de challenge au niveau de la CAP. Cela change de 4YA :-)
Le fait d'avoir les points pour les ennemis aurait été un plus.

----------


## Flappie

> Le fait d'avoir les points pour les ennemis aurait été un plus.


Tu veux dire d'afficher en temps réel les ennemis sur la carte ? Ou juste d'avoir un briefing illustré avec les positions ennemies supposées ?

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Tu veux dire d'afficher en temps réel les ennemis sur la carte ? Ou juste d'avoir un briefing illustré avec les positions ennemies supposées ?


je parlais de l'affichage des labels des ennemis dans le cockpit (Shift F10).

----------


## Flappie

Ah OK. Et bien normalement, c'est réglé. Si tu veux passer 5 minutes ce soir vers 20h45/21h, on pourra tester.

----------


## FIVE-one

Une belle soirée passée à vos côtés. Punitives mais marrante quand même. Comme Qiou, quelques situations ridicules où je me retrouve à désespérement chercher ma cible avant de me faire F2 kill. Ou à traquer un contact inexistant en 3v1 :-P

@Flappie : question de noob en création de mission : le scenario générait des CAP de manière dynamique ? Si oui ça se fait grâce à un fichier script dans les missions ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En fin de soirée, Zan était en F-16 et avait de multiples contacts face à lui. Je pars l'aider avec les 2 AIM-9P qui dépassent de mon Viggen (je m'imagine faire le lapin, rien de plus). Je vois un point noir au loin, et au même moment il me dit "je te vois". Je me rapproche tant bien que mal et puis je finis par comprendre que je suis dans les 6 de mon contact, et qu'il ne s'agit donc pas de Zan, qui est manifestement en train de dézinguer du Su-25 ailleurs. Soudain, j'aperçois une base ennemie, et je comprends que mon contact -un gros bimoteur- est en finale. Boum, je le mouche ! C'était un Su-30.  Une fin de soirée comme je les aime.


La classe ! Le rejeu sur tacview doit être drôle

Fana pour tester aussi ;-)

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie : question de noob en création de mission : le scenario générait des CAP de manière dynamique ? Si oui ça se fait grâce à un fichier script dans les missions ?


Certaines missions gèrent ça dynamiquement (mais souvent les IA résultantes sont en carton, on ne sait pas pourquoi). Personnellement, je fais beaucoup de "tel vol poppe à telle heure" et un peu de "tel vol poppe après tel évènement". Je mixe les deux car j'ai souvent frustré les canards CAP quand un évènement CAS ne venait jamais parce que les muds trainaient ou ne trouvaient pas l'objectif.

Dans la mission d'hier par exemple, des Gazelle décollaient après l'attaque de la première base ennemie, de sorte que les Viggen et leur escorte ait une chance des les abattres en chemin.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ah OK. Et bien normalement, c'est réglé. Si tu veux passer 5 minutes ce soir vers 20h45/21h, on pourra tester.


Je serai là ce soir si tu veux, on peut même aller taper 4YA en Viggen après si tu veux.

----------


## FIVE-one

Je vois l'idée. Pas bête comme design de tempo.

Je suis curieux de voir le code derrière une "snow leopard", qui arrive à gérer le flot en fonction du nombre de joueur si j'ai bien compris.

edit : c'est pas "snow leopard" mais "snowfox". Cette mission là : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3305955/

----------


## Liliann

Bon ben ça y est j'ai craqué pour le F-14  ::sad::

----------


## FIVE-one

Et moi pour le module Tank Killer II #iencli

----------


## Flappie

> edit : c'est pas "snow leopard" mais "snowfox". Cette mission là : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3305955/


Ah ben voilà. C'est précisément cette série de mission qui nous pond des CAP IA ennemies toutes molles. Cela dit, on a surtout joué à sa variante Caucase.

----------


## Setzer

> Et moi pour le module Tank Killer II #iencli


Moi aussi  ::unsure::

----------


## Qiou87

Ceux qui jouent en VR connaissent sûrement déjà, mais peut-être pas: ce mod des shaders de DCS World adapté à la VR offre un gain sensible de fluidité et de netteté sans devoir toucher au supersampling. J'ai testé ça hier et c'était assez bluffant.

Il ne passe pas le test d'intégrité pour le multi mais 4YA et nos hôtes canard du mardi n'activent pas ce test, donc aucun souci pour nos soirées multi-canards. Je pense que seuls les serveurs PVP vont activer ce type de test (pour éviter la triche).

Si comme moi vous arrivez pas à trouver de nouveau GPU et qu'il faut faire avec ce que vous avez, c'est un bon moyen de se dégager de la perf en plus "gratuitement".  :;):

----------


## Setzer

J'ai cru comprendre que ce mod dégradait pas mal la qualité  graphique, a priori tu ne l'as pas ressenti ?

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai cru comprendre que ce mod dégradait pas mal la qualité  graphique, a priori tu ne l'as pas ressenti ?


Bah nan, j'ai vu des ombres un poil plus marquées, un cockpit plus lisible et un terrain au sol plus "piqué" si tu veux. Après tu peux tester, fait un backup du dossier comme c'est conseillé, et si t'es pas content tu restaures.  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Avec ça tu maintiens ta resolution sur steam vr à 50%? Perso avec le g1 je peux monter à 100 avec le motion smoothing sans que soit pénalisant mais si je peux encore baisser avec ce mod ce sera tout benef, merci en tout cas  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Avec ça tu maintiens ta resolution sur steam vr à 50%? Perso avec le g1 je peux monter à 100 avec le motion smoothing sans que soit pénalisant mais si je peux encore baisser avec ce mod ce sera tout benef, merci en tout cas


50% sur SteamVR dans les paramètres d'applis s'ajoutent aux paramètres globaux (à 100%). J'ai donc 76% effectif. Oui pour l'instant j'ai juste testé, j'essaie déjà de gagner de la marge pour les nuages car d'après FPSVR à 45fps stable je suis quasi à la limite du GPU, autrement dit pas très loin de tomber à 30fps.

----------


## Qiou87

Interview de Razbam au sujet de leur carte des Malouines avec énormément de vidéos et vues de détail de la carte:


En gros ce sera la plus grosse carte de DCS (car incluant un bout d'Argentine et du Chili, y compris des montagnes  ::wub:: ), elle sortira "on l'espère en 2021" (=2022 au mieux), et un pack d'assets sera avec incluant beaucoup de navires argentins et UK, ainsi que pas mal de véhicules terrestres (la liste est dans la vidéo).

Au delà de la pure recréation du conflit, qui perso ne m'intéresse pas, les possibilités de scénario "invasion d'une île depuis un continent" me semblent sympa. Y'a aussi beaucoup d'eau pour du conflit aéronaval. Combiné au fait que ce n'est pas encore du désert et qu'il y a de jolis montagnes à priori, l'ensemble a quand même l'air intéressant.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ca va être une belle map pour jouer avec le Harrier ça !

----------


## war-p

Ah oui quand même, Malouines + Argentine + Chili  ::O:  On est sur du 2000km (bon majoritairement de la flotte mais bon)

----------


## Ranger 28

Y'a tellement d'îles et d'archipels disputés dans le monde que ça va ouvrir la porte à pas mal de scénarios. Intéressant !

----------


## Olis

En même temps avec 600km de flotte entre les malouines et l'argentine, et 5 ou 6 villages sur les malouines, elle peut être grande (et vide)
Par contre ravitaillement obligatoire  ::): 
Pour le Chili je ne pense pas qu'ils aillent à l'ouest (de toute façon cette région est vide), mais ça sera surement une partie de la terre de feu au sud, donc dans les 700-800km d'est en ouest et quelques centaines du nord au sud (avec 75% de flotte ça ne devrait pas ramer (ah ah jeu de mot))

----------


## Qiou87

Les Malouines c’est 12,000km2 contre 1,000 pour les Mariannes, donc ok c’est pas hyper peuplé mais y’a quand même de quoi faire un peu plus que sur les îles du Pacifique que nous concocte ED. Et au moins là on a un bout de continent même si effectivement c’est que la côte. Ils disent que l’aéroport le plus au sud sera Ushuaia dans la vidéo, avec quand même quelques petites villes côté argentin.

Je demande à voir mais rien que la terre de feu pour du vol pas forcément militaire ça m’intéresse, surtout si le mesh est fin pour les montagnes. Et après tu peux faire du attaque défense juste sur les îles en utilisant des porte avions, ou tu joues la défense contre un envahisseur qui essaie de débarquer ses troupes et tu dois décoller d’urgence... enfin disons que selon l’inventivité des créateurs de missions tu dois pouvoir faire autre chose que juste traverser 600km de flotte.  :;):

----------


## Olis

Chose que tu peux faire sur n'importe quelle carte avec de la flotte
Les montagnes ne sont pas les plus hautes dans le coin, par contre on risque de trouver quelques fjord, et ça c'est intéressant.
Aprês tu verras que la zone est bien vide, quand tu dois faire 250km pour aller au resto ça te donne une idée (j'ai vécu 10 ans en argentine). 
12000km2 avec 5 villages et des moutons  ::): 

S'il y a Ushuaia, ça fait minimum 500km nord sud et 700-800 d'est en ouest, sachant que la syrie actuelle fait 500x600, on est dans les clous

----------


## Qiou87

Question Hornet: j'ai eu un pépin de HUD, avec le vecteur vitesse et l'échelle qui n'étaient pas alignés avec là où mon avion allait réellement (gros décalage à gauche en gros). Résultat super galère de se poser, surtout de nuit en CASE III, j'ai dû y aller au jugé à l'aide des aiguilles de l'ICLS... Vous savez ce qui a pu causer ce décalage et comment y remédier quand ça arrive? Il ne s'agissait pas de vent, si je pointais le vecteur vitesse erroné sur le bateau je me plantais dans la flotte à côté de lui...

----------


## ze_droopy

Peut-être un problème d'alignement/mode INS ?

----------


## Tugais

> Question Hornet: j'ai eu un pépin de HUD, avec le vecteur vitesse et l'échelle qui n'étaient pas alignés avec là où mon avion allait réellement (gros décalage à gauche en gros). Résultat super galère de se poser, surtout de nuit en CASE III, j'ai dû y aller au jugé à l'aide des aiguilles de l'ICLS... Vous savez ce qui a pu causer ce décalage et comment y remédier quand ça arrive? Il ne s'agissait pas de vent, si je pointais le vecteur vitesse erroné sur le bateau je me plantais dans la flotte à côté de lui...


N'y-a-t-il pas une fonction drift c/o ou cage/uncage sur le Hornet pour "verrouiller/déverouiller" le HUD ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Peut-être un problème d'alignement/mode INS ?


Non au HSI il me disait bien 0,5 OK sur l’alignement (il te l’annonce même en fin de mission désormais, ça reste affiché sur la page), en plus en IFA il corrige ta position à l’aide du GPS. 

@Tugais: possible, mais si ça existe je ne sais pas où ça se trouve...  ::unsure::  et en pleine nuit a 1000ft en tournant autour du bateau après un premier bolter j’étais pas super serein pour trouver ça.

----------


## Flappie

@Qiou: ce serait pas lié à ce bug, ton truc ? https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/261574...omment-4565188

----------


## Tugais

> @Tugais: possible, mais si ça existe je ne sais pas où ça se trouve...  et en pleine nuit a 1000ft en tournant autour du bateau après un premier bolter j’étais pas super serein pour trouver ça.


Je viens de jeter un oeil au manuel. Il y a bien une fonction cage/uncage pour le vecteur vitesse et qui s'actionne en mode Nav (dans les modes AA ou AG le bouton a d'autres fonctions). La touche par défaut est "C" et le bouton est présent sur le throttle, juste en dessous du switch pour le speed brake. Pages 62 et 63 du manuel.

----------


## Qiou87

> @Qiou: ce serait pas lié à ce bug, ton truc ? https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/261574...omment-4565188


J'ai strictement rien compris à ce qu'il décrit le type. Le lundi matin ça me réussit pas.  ::lol:: 

@Tugais: faut que je trouve ce que c'est alors, et s'il est mappé sur mon HOTAS. En gros c'est ça, le vecteur vitesse et l'échelle d'incidence se sont décalés en limite gauche du HUD, ce qui peut être pratique pour une passe canon quand tu veux pas encombrer le centre du HUD, mais pour ravitailler en vol et apponter de nuit ça m'a posé quelques soucis.  ::lol::  Je suppose qu'avec la fonction "cage" tu dois pouvoir le recoller au centre...

----------


## ze_droopy

Sauf que ça ne t'aidera pas à apponter si le FPM est dans les choux.
Le Cage est surtout utile pour centrer l'échelle et le bracket. En mode cage tu as toujours un "vrai" indicateur FPM.
La procédure est d'ailleurs de toujours uncage en final.
Pour le mapping c'est le même bouton que tu utilises déjà pour les Maverick, Harm, etc., à condition d'être en mode NAV.

Un screen serait utile pour savoir ce qui ne va pas, mais pour moi c'est soit un problème d'INS, soit ta tête n'est pas centrée dans le pit...

----------


## Qiou87

J'avais bien la tête centrée, j'ai même réinitialisé un coup ma position dans le pit (je suis en VR). L'INS je ne pense pas puisque la page HSI que je garde en cas de CASE III m'indiquait un bon alignement.

Le FPM était de biais, si je l'alignais sur le pont je voyais très clairement mon avion à 10-15° d'angle par rapport à la trajectoire ("recovery course") du bateau, et je m'éloignais de l'alignement de la piste si je mettais le FPM dessus. Mais en soit le FPM avait l'air de bouger correctement (quand je mettais les ailes à plat en palier il était bien sur le zéro de l'échelle), il était aussi correct par rapport aux aiguilles de l'ILS (quand j'alignais le symbole du nez de l'avion sur le PA au lieu du FPM, j'arrivais à voir le FPM rester centré sur l'aiguille verticale de l'ILS), c'est juste qu'il était collé à gauche au lieu d'être au centre et donc pas possible de se poser en plaçant simplement le FPM sur le pont une fois réglée la bonne incidence.
Je vais réessayer ce soir pour voir si j'arrive à reproduire ça avec cage/uncage, ça ne m'est jamais arrivé et j'ai 120h sur le Hornet...

Dans tous les cas ça m'a fait un exercice intéressant, et j'ai réalisé à quel point je dépends du FPM pour mes appontages. Une panne du HUD ça aurait été (j'utilise le report HUD sur un MFD) mais un FPM dans les choux ça m'a bien perturbé.

----------


## Tugais

Tiens justement, tu as tenté de faire une approche la tête plongée dans les instruments ? Comme tu le dis, dans le cas de la parte du HUD tout se fait la tête dans la cabine, on est sensé pouvoir réaliser un posé sans jeter un oeil à l'extérieur. Le HUD affiché sur l'un des MFD n'est pas sensé prendre le relais ?

----------


## Qiou87

Si justement j’ai essayé, et je me suis d’ailleurs aidé de l’horizon secours mais son placement a droite en bas est foireux. La réplication du HUD sur le MFD est parfaite jusque dans mon FPM décalé a gauche, donc cela m’était tout aussi inutile.

C’est un peu le souci quand un avion est prévu pour être piloté avec le nez dehors, les instruments tête basse sont pas hyper faciles a lire car seulement en backup. Je suis curieux de voir ce que donnera le A-6 pour ça.

----------


## war-p

> Si justement j’ai essayé, et je me suis d’ailleurs aidé de l’horizon secours mais son placement a droite en bas est foireux. La réplication du HUD sur le MFD est parfaite jusque dans mon FPM décalé a gauche, donc cela m’était tout aussi inutile.
> 
> C’est un peu le souci quand un avion est prévu pour être piloté avec le nez dehors, les instruments tête basse sont pas hyper faciles a lire car seulement en backup. Je suis curieux de voir ce que donnera le A-6 pour ça.


C'est marrant, pour le rappel de l'horizon, il semblerait que dans le rafale, il y ai le même problème de positionnement. Pour l'intruder, t'as la tête dans la chaussette tactique et tu pilotes le nez sur le radar.

----------


## FIVE-one

> Y'a tellement d'îles et d'archipels disputés dans le monde que ça va ouvrir la porte à pas mal de scénarios. Intéressant !


Ca serait en effet excellent une grosse map Mer de Chine avec Taïwan, les Paracels et les pays environnant. Oui j'ai le droit de croire au Père Noël...

@Qiou : vraiment bizarre comme symptômes. Ca sent le bug.
Même quand mon vecteur vitesse part de travers en phase d'approche (et donnant lieu à un appui "uncage" pour le ramener dans l'axe visuel), il ne dérive pas au point de rendre le tout illisible.

----------


## Papanowel

> Ca serait en effet excellent une grosse map Mer de Chine avec Taïwan, les Paracels et les pays environnant. Oui j'ai le droit de croire au Père Noël...


La prochaine carte avec les îles Mariannes fera l'affaire  ::lol::

----------


## partizan

@ Qiou, c'est pas un désaxage lié au vent ?

----------


## FIVE-one

> La prochaine carte avec les îles Mariannes fera l'affaire


Si même le Père Noël est contre moi, j'abandonne !  ::P:

----------


## war-p

Dites, sur la beta, pour le F18 avec le tgp, c'est moi où il y a un bug avec la sélection rapide d'une nouvelle cible? Je suis sûr de m'en être servi dans problème récemment et ce soir, impossible de désigner une autre cible.

----------


## Qiou87

> @ Qiou, c'est pas un désaxage lié au vent ?


Non car si tu suis le vecteur vitesse en le mettant sur le bateau, tu atterris dans l’eau... mais j’ai eu a nouveau ce problème ce soir et il semble plus général et peut-être lié au fait que c’est une mission de Liberation: le tgp et le hmd ne visent pas au même endroit (si je pointe un truc au casque le tgp est 500m plus loin), le tir en CCIP de bombes ou roquettes tombe totalement à côté aussi... bref grosse cata.

EDIT: je me demande si c'est pas lié à l'INS tout ça, et au fait que je joue un scénario "1990" ; normalement pas de GPS dispo mais le jeu me laisse faire un alignement INS rapide et utiliser IFA ensuite. Si ça se trouve ça vient de là? Faudra que j'essaie Libération en scénario moderne pour voir si ça me cause le même souci.


---

*Présent ce soir, partant pour tout. 21h sur le TS.*

----------


## ze_droopy

> EDIT: je me demande si c'est pas lié à l'INS tout ça, et au fait que je joue un scénario "1990" ; normalement pas de GPS dispo mais le jeu me laisse faire un alignement INS rapide et utiliser IFA ensuite. Si ça se trouve ça vient de là? Faudra que j'essaie Libération en scénario moderne pour voir si ça me cause le même souci.


Effectivement si tu utilises l'IFA sans GPS, tu auras des soucis. Tu devrais avoir des alertes sur la précision, mais comme c'est encore en chantier...

----------


## Flappie

Du monde pour voler ce soir ? Je me disais que je referais bien la mission de nuit sur Persian Gulf de Nico. Vous vous souvenez ? Je l'avais volée en Mi-8 avec 2 autres canards, puis j'avais tenté le Viggen anti-navire en fin de soirée mais le radar ne fonctionnait pas . Je veux prendre ma revanche...  A l'époque, les ennemis étaient signalés par des points blancs mais ce bug a été corrigé depuis.

----------


## Qiou87

> Effectivement si tu utilises l'IFA sans GPS, tu auras des soucis. Tu devrais avoir des alertes sur la précision, mais comme c'est encore en chantier...


J'ai bien un "INS ATT" qui s'affiche en alerte quand je passe en IFA, mais il a pas l'air bien content si je le mets sur NAV non plus. Et sur la page HSI, en IFA tu as un affichage de la précision de localisation qui me confirme bien 0,5 OK.

Truc drôle: en fin de mission je me suis pris un Igla dans la tronche, je me suis posé à l'aéroport qu'on venait de capturer, je fais réparer l'avion. J'ai refait un alignement (car faut tout éteindre pour réparer) et il m'a repris la position du navire (car j'ai laissé stored heading coché) et semblait content de l'alignement, alors que s'il avait eu le GPS normalement il aurait gueulé (j'étais à 150nm du bateau). Donc oui, y'a bien un sérieux bug d'alignement en mission pré-1994 et ça semble affecter tout. Ma prochaine campagne Libération je vais pas chercher le mix, soit je me mets en post-2000 sur la date et l'avion, soit je vole dans un avion des 80's sans GPS.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du monde pour voler ce soir ? Je me disais que je referais bien la mission de nuit sur Persian Gulf de Nico. Vous vous souvenez ? Je l'avais volée en Mi-8 avec 2 autres canards, puis j'avais tenté le Viggen anti-navire en fin de soirée mais le radar ne fonctionnait pas . Je veux prendre ma revanche...  A l'époque, les ennemis étaient signalés par des points blancs mais ce bug a été corrigé depuis.


Partant pour ma part, c'est celle où fallait intercepter des vols de contrebande depuis l'Iran et faire du VID?

Je pourrai me joindre à toi en Viggen mais je sais pas ce qu'il donne en vol de nuit en VR dans mon nouveau casque et avec le shader mod. Ca se tente. Ou alors je te suis en Huey, ça fait un moment tiens.

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai bien un "INS ATT" qui s'affiche en alerte quand je passe en IFA, mais il a pas l'air bien content si je le mets sur NAV non plus.


Vérifie bien ta check-list d'alignement, tu as peut-être une erreur dans ta procédure.




> Et sur la page HSI, en IFA tu as un affichage de la précision de localisation qui me confirme bien 0,5 OK.


C'est surement un bug, ou un forçage de la précision en IFA alors même que tu n'as pas de GPS (ca ne m'étonnerait même pas que ca fasse la même chose sur le vrai...)




> Truc drôle: en fin de mission je me suis pris un Igla dans la tronche, je me suis posé à l'aéroport qu'on venait de capturer, je fais réparer l'avion. J'ai refait un alignement (car faut tout éteindre pour réparer) et il m'a repris la position du navire (car j'ai laissé stored heading coché) et semblait content de l'alignement, alors que s'il avait eu le GPS normalement il aurait gueulé (j'étais à 150nm du bateau).


Ca c'est normal (sauf le stored heading qui est omniscient dans DCS), puisque sans GPS le WPT 0 est utilisé comme position de départ.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ca c'est normal (sauf le stored heading qui est omniscient dans DCS), puisque sans GPS le WPT 0 est utilisé comme position de départ.


Ouais mais je veux dire qu'une fois l'alignement effectué à nouveau, même s'il utilise bien WP0 comme référence, quand tu le bascules sur IFA il doit détecter que le GPS et l'INS ne sont pas du tout d'accord non?

Ma procédure d'alignement est pas bien compliquée, c'est toujours la même et ne m'a jamais posé de souci. Y'a que dans ces missions Libération, dans cette campagne-là, que j'ai eu ces soucis. Comme dit avant j'ai 120h+ dans ce jet, donc aligner l'INS c'est automatique... Je pense que c'est bien un conflit de paramètres de mission, ou un bug.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ouais mais je veux dire qu'une fois l'alignement effectué à nouveau, même s'il utilise bien WP0 comme référence, quand tu le bascules sur IFA il doit détecter que le GPS et l'INS ne sont pas du tout d'accord non?


Sauf quand tu n'as pas de GPS dispo...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comme dit avant j'ai 120h+ dans ce jet, donc aligner l'INS c'est automatique...


C'est justement pour ça que je te dis de vérifier, parce que tu le fais de façon automatique (désolé, déformation prof  ::P: ). Après vu que pour DCS, chaque patch est une aventure, vérifie aussi que tu es à jour.



> Je pense que c'est bien un conflit de paramètres de mission, ou un bug.


C'est possible aussi. L'INS est toujours en chantier...

----------


## Qiou87

> Sauf quand tu n'as pas de GPS dispo...


On est d'accord, c'est juste curieux que le jet n'indique pas "GPS unavailable" quand je me mets en IFA. Je dois avoir une dérive curieuse de mon INS qui implique tout mon bordel (FLIR et HMD pas alignés, CCIP qui ne fonctionne pas, FPM erroné qui n'indique pas réellement où va le jet). Il me semble que plus le temps passe en mission, et plus le problème empire. Même l'altitude n'était pas bonne je crois (je demandais à un AGM-154A d'exploser à 2500ft, il impactait le sol tout droit sans exploser). Typiquement je remarque rien au début, c'est souvent en fin de mission et surtout pour atterrir que c'est la cata. J'ai testé le cage/uncage en NAV pour atterrir et ça décale bien le FPM, sauf que c'est en "cage" que mon FPM est finalement plus fiable (car j'avais pas de vent de travers). En "uncage" le FPM se décalait comme si j'avais 40kts de vent latéral.

Ah oui et je suis en stable. A voir vu que le Hornet reçoit beaucoup de MAJ dans les derniers patchs OB, et qu'ils ont prévu de pousser tout ça en stable avant la 2.7 (prévue mi-mars), on devrait plus devoir attendre bien longtemps.

Ce soir j'ai envie d'un peu d'analogique plus simple, je vais suivre Flappie en Viggen ou en hélico.  ::lol::

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Du monde pour voler ce soir ? Je me disais que je referais bien la mission de nuit sur Persian Gulf de Nico. Vous vous souvenez ? Je l'avais volée en Mi-8 avec 2 autres canards, puis j'avais tenté le Viggen anti-navire en fin de soirée mais le radar ne fonctionnait pas . Je veux prendre ma revanche...  A l'époque, les ennemis étaient signalés par des points blancs mais ce bug a été corrigé depuis.


Dispo en F18

----------


## partizan

Dispo en huey si un Copilote Gunner veut joindre mon bel oiseau

----------


## Setzer

Dispo ce soir, je suis rouillé en viggen et j'ai à peine touché le Huey mais si besoin je peux tenter, sinon à peu près opérationnel sur F18 ^^

----------


## Qiou87

> Dispo en huey si un Copilote Gunner veut joindre mon bel oiseau


On peut partager un Huey tous les deux si tu veux, mais j'aime bien piloter un peu (en VR jouer juste le gunner c'est pas hyper fun). Si t'es apte à partager les commandes durant la soirée ça me tente.

----------


## Setzer

Bon après quelques essais en viggen ça a l'air de revenir assez vite  donc opé pour du radada suédois  ::):

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: *Battles of Normandie* *Patch 4.506*

* L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1060574



Parmi les nombreuses améliorations, nouveaux effets d'explosions pour les bombes de 50 et 100 kg











Les autres types d'explosion seront mis à jours ultérieurement

Beaucoup de correctif visuel sur les cockpits 4K ainsi que sur les skins 4k et l'ajout du BF 109 E7



on en parle sur C6: https://www.checksix-fr.com/

----------


## Ranger 28

Désolé, mais je vais être incertain pour ce soir.
Journée un peu trop physique, ça tiraille dur côté épaule...

----------


## papagueff

> Du monde pour voler ce soir ? Je me disais que je referais bien la mission de nuit sur Persian Gulf de Nico. Vous vous souvenez ? Je l'avais volée en Mi-8 avec 2 autres canards, puis j'avais tenté le Viggen anti-navire en fin de soirée mais le radar ne fonctionnait pas . Je veux prendre ma revanche...  A l'époque, les ennemis étaient signalés par des points blancs mais ce bug a été corrigé depuis.


papagueff présent, en Mirage ce coup ci et en cap. Je garanti pas le résultat mais si j'essaye pas, je peux pas savoir . ::P:

----------


## JanSolo

Je devrais pouvoir me joindre en F/18 si disponible.

----------


## FIVE-one

Je suis rentré assez tôt du boulot. Dispo en Hornet

----------


## ze_droopy

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi je ne pouvais pas rejoindre zan dans son hélico sans déclencher une faille spatio-temporelle  ::(: 
Ça avait marché sans problème avec Flappie la dernière fois.

----------


## partizan

itoo, j'ai testé 2 fois à 2 players sans aucun souci, avec quelques IA sur une mission ultra simple. 
Là je comprends pas trop.
- trop nombreux ?
- mission avec pleins de scripts + zik.

Dommage car ta mission est top. 
En huey j'ai pu m'amuser (même si un peu esseulé du coup) jusqu'à ce que tu vienne me rappeler qu'il est en papier... 
et en mirage la mk82s en carpet bombing c'est efficace même si c'est à contre emploi ^^

----------


## Qiou87

Je me suis bien marré aussi malgré nos soucis du début en multicanards héliportés. J'avoue que le Huey si c'était pas pour s'amuser à plusieurs j'ai lâché car il est trop fragile, les IA tirent comme des pieds (quand ça les chante) et aux roquettes je suis naze.

En Viggen c'était fun, la première passe magique sur le WP1, la AAA nous a découpé tous les trois à 15sec d'intervalle. La deuxième passe s'est beaucoup mieux passée.

J'adore vraiment le rendu de nuit avec les lumières lointaines, les étoiles...manque plus que de jolis nuages et ce sera le pied.

Juste un petit commentaire: faudrait qu'on se décide peut-être la veille sur une mission pour pouvoir décoller un peu plus tôt. 21h30 ça ne me laisse qu'1h30 avec vous. Si la mission était déjà identifiée la veille, je pense qu'on aurait le temps d'adapter les avions et ainsi on perdrait moins de temps. Je suis reconnaissant à ceux qui nous font les missions et à ceux qui les hébergent, vraiment. J'aimerai juste, si possible, en profiter un peu plus longtemps.  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Après perso je ne serais pas contre rejouer certaines mission : cela soulagerait les créateurs et ça nous permettrait de mieux nous preparer. Typiquement ma toute première mission en Viggen avec les convois dans le caucase j'avais galéré à mort, je prendrais bien ma revanche ! Et ça nous permettrait effectivement de partir plus tôt  ::):

----------


## JanSolo

Très bonne mission hier soir, je me suis bien amusé et j'ai beaucoup apprécié le vol de nuit. 
Je suis assez satisfait, j'ai réussi à toucher pas mal de cibles à la GBU et au Maverick, le missile qui me faisait de la résistance alors qu'il est pourtant simple d'utilisation... 
J'ai juste loupé lamentablement le ravitaillement en vol, il va falloir que je m'exerce mais c'est vraiment le truc que je n'arrive pas à faire.

----------


## Setzer

Idem le ravito en vol je n'y arrive pas y'a toujours un moment ou ça foire, je n'ai pas réussi à chopper le truc....

----------


## Flappie

> Juste un petit commentaire: faudrait qu'on se décide peut-être la veille sur une mission pour pouvoir décoller un peu plus tôt. 21h30 ça ne me laisse qu'1h30 avec vous. Si la mission était déjà identifiée la veille, je pense qu'on aurait le temps d'adapter les avions et ainsi on perdrait moins de temps. Je suis reconnaissant à ceux qui nous font les missions et à ceux qui les hébergent, vraiment. J'aimerai juste, si possible, en profiter un peu plus longtemps.


Pas de souci. N'hésite pas à battre le rappel en avance, par exemple dès le dimanche soir. 
J'ai vraiment peu de temps pour faire de nouvelles missions et ça ne va pas s'arranger vu que je me lance dans un projet de dev la semaine prochaine.

A ce sujet, j'attends la prochaine build de l'app DCS Briefing Room de Sébum : le Viggen sera débuggué et on pourra enfin tester l'app à grande échelle.

----------


## Sigps220

> Idem le ravito en vol je n'y arrive pas y'a toujours un moment ou ça foire, je n'ai pas réussi à chopper le truc....


Mis à part la pratique ce qui m'aide c'est de ne pas se focaliser sur la perche mais de viser un point sur l'avion qui ravitaille. J'utilise souvent une nacelle moteur du tanker que j'essaie de "caler" sur un bout du HUD.

----------


## Qiou87

> Pas de souci. N'hésite pas à battre le rappel en avance, par exemple dès le dimanche soir.


Tu as raison, je vais essayer d'y penser. Après bon, c'est une surprise pour personne, on vole tous les mardis.  ::P: 

Pour le ravito en vol ce qui m'a aidé c'est de faire une mission d'essai où je démarre direct derrière, limite pré-contact, comme ça j'ai pu essayer plusieurs soirs de suite sans perdre 10min avec un mec qui parle ou un long vol pour rallier le ravitailleur. Effectivement je me focalise pas sur la nacelle une fois dedans, c'est l'aile au dessus qui me sert de réf, et mon FPM que j'essaie de maintenir le plus stable possible. Faut se faire violence pour toujours faire une correction plus faible que celle qui viendrait instinctivement, sinon tu finis en oscillation et tu déconnectes.

----------


## Flappie

> et mon FPM que j'essaie de maintenir le plus stable possible


C'est quoi, FPM ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Flight Path Marker,
aussi appelé VV pour Velocity Vector
C'est mini cercle/avion/truc qui t'indique la direction vraie de ton appareil.

----------


## Flappie

Ah, oui ! Le...bidule, là. Dans le Viggen, il a vraiment la tronche d'un avion, réacteur inclus.  :B): 
Désolé, j'ai pas pu me retenir.

----------


## Papanowel

Pour le ravitaillement en F18 (jamais tenté sur les autres modules que je possède), c'est une question de pratique et d'anticipation (pour gérer les gaz), pour ma part je me focalise exclusivement sur le pod qui se trouve sous l'aile du tanker. 
Apprendre à voler en formation, est un bon début avant de tenter un ravito. 

Sinon, Wags a annoncé la couleur pour la prochaine Open-Beta. Le F18 va enfin recevoir l'ATFLIR et les Slam-ER  :Cigare: 
On approche tout doucement d'un module complètement fini.

Le F16 va enfin pouvoir recevoir tout l'amour qu'on lui doit  ::ninja:: 

Vous jouez en Open ou Stable les canards?
J'étais venu il y a plusieurs mois mais j'aimerais revenir plus régulièrement si c'est sur la stable  ::trollface::

----------


## Chaussette

> Pour le ravitaillement en F18 (jamais tenté sur les autres modules que je possède), c'est une question de pratique et d'anticipation (pour gérer les gaz), pour ma part je me focalise exclusivement sur le pod qui se trouve sous l'aile du tanker. 
> Apprendre à voler en formation, est un bon début avant de tenter un ravito. 
> 
> Sinon, Wags a annoncé la couleur pour la prochaine Open-Beta. Le F18 va enfin recevoir l'ATFLIR et les Slam-ER 
> On approche tout doucement d'un module complètement fini.
> 
> Le F16 va enfin pouvoir recevoir tout l'amour qu'on lui doit 
> 
> Vous jouez en Open ou Stable les canards?
> J'étais venu il y a plusieurs mois mais j'aimerais revenir plus régulièrement si c'est sur la stable


Et les nuages ??!!

----------


## Qiou87

> Et les nuages ??!!


Il s'agit d'une info dédiée au F/A-18. Mais cela concerne bien la 2.7 dont on doit pour l'instant voir la couleur en mars, car la précédente grosse MAJ open beta était la dernière en 2.5.6. En gros: ils finissent le bug-fixing sur OB (y'a eu un patch hier), ensuite ils MAJ la stable, et si tout est prêt en mars ils poussent l'OB 2.7 avec les nuages et d'autres trucs - dont pas mal de nouveautés du Hornet visiblement.

Pour l'ATFLIR je sais pas si c'est une si grosse nouvelle. Il est visiblement moins bon que le Litening, le seul truc c'est qu'il est réellement utilisé par la Navy alors que le Litening non. Donc on aura le "bon" pod pour un Hornet, mais on y gagnera pas grand chose (à part en zoom max de ce que j'ai vu).

C'est cool pour le SLAM-ER même si bon, en dehors de ses capacités, ça reste un missile longue portée pré-planifié pas super excitant. Tout ce qui est stand-off n'est pas franchement bandant à utiliser je trouve (oui, je me suis lancé une campagne Liberation "cold war" et je kiffe mes F5E/AJS37/etc.  ::lol:: )

Je suis personnellement plus intéressé par ça:



> New elevation tracking model to resolve JHMCS designation drift
> Coupled (CPL) autopilot mode


Tant qu'à faire si le Hornet pouvait naviguer un peu plus "comme un grand" sur l'autopilot, comme sait le faire le Viper, ça serait cool.

@Papanowel: nous volons en stable, tous les mardis à 21h. Tu es totalement le bienvenu, si tu n'as plus les coordonnées du TS pour le RDV je pense que Flappie se fera un plaisir de te les envoyer.  :;):

----------


## Papanowel

> @Papanowel: nous volons en stable, tous les mardis à 21h. Tu es totalement le bienvenu, si tu n'as plus les coordonnées du TS pour le RDV je pense que Flappie se fera un plaisir de te les envoyer.


Merci pour l'info Qiou, j'ai déjà l'adresse du ts  :;): 

On est bien d'accord que faire joujou avec du Slam ou du Jsow est moins rigolo que d'utiliser un Maverick ou des bombes lisses mais c'est toujours le bienvenu en ce qui me concerne même.
Concernant l'ATFLIR, il me semble qu'il est plus récent et performant que le Litening.

Hâte de voir ça avec les nouveaux nuages.

----------


## Sigps220

Le SLAM, je ne sais pas pour le ER, mais il y a du man in the loop à la fin, puisque tu peux réajuster la visée en phase finale. Pour le coup c'est du stand off que je trouve plus sympa à utiliser que les bombes planantes (AGM84 je crois).

----------


## war-p

> Il s'agit d'une info dédiée au F/A-18. Mais cela concerne bien la 2.7 dont on doit pour l'instant voir la couleur en mars, car la précédente grosse MAJ open beta était la dernière en 2.5.6. En gros: ils finissent le bug-fixing sur OB (y'a eu un patch hier), ensuite ils MAJ la stable, et si tout est prêt en mars ils poussent l'OB 2.7 avec les nuages et d'autres trucs - dont pas mal de nouveautés du Hornet visiblement.
> 
> Pour l'ATFLIR je sais pas si c'est une si grosse nouvelle. Il est visiblement moins bon que le Litening, le seul truc c'est qu'il est réellement utilisé par la Navy alors que le Litening non. Donc on aura le "bon" pod pour un Hornet, mais on y gagnera pas grand chose (à part en zoom max de ce que j'ai vu).
> 
> C'est cool pour le SLAM-ER même si bon, en dehors de ses capacités, ça reste un missile longue portée pré-planifié pas super excitant. Tout ce qui est stand-off n'est pas franchement bandant à utiliser je trouve (oui, je me suis lancé une campagne Liberation "cold war" et je kiffe mes F5E/AJS37/etc. )
> 
> Je suis personnellement plus intéressé par ça:
> 
> 
> ...


Je sais pas si c'est le cas sur la version que l'on aura sur le f18, mais l'ATFLIR doit normalement permettre d'afficher la vue IR sur le hud pour la navigation. Le CPL, c'est (je l'espère) la base pour le suivi de terrain automatique avec le radar AG(Je sais pas si le charlie en était capable à ce moment). Le SLAM-ER a une plus grande porté que la version actuelle. 
Et vous oubliez le plus important! Le mode pre-briefed sur le HARM ainsi que le pullback (avec le loft manuel et auto).  ::lol::

----------


## Qiou87

> Le SLAM, je ne sais pas pour le ER, mais il y a du man in the loop à la fin, puisque tu peux réajuster la visée en phase finale. Pour le coup c'est du stand off que je trouve plus sympa à utiliser que les bombes planantes (AGM84 je crois).


Ah oui, un guidage via datalink... sauf que si tu dois voler + faire ça c'est galère. Dans l'USN je crois que c'est le WSO qui s'en occupe (vu qu'ils ont pas mal de biplaces). Mais bon sur de la cible mouvante ça peut être avantageux face aux armes guidées GPS (ou lors d'une attaque coordonnée pour t'assurer de taper une cible encore vivante au lieu d'un tas de ruine fumant). Le souci c'est que ce type d'armement n'a pas vraiment de nécessité aujourd'hui, y'a rien en défense SAM ou en guerre électronique qui justifie de tirer ses missiles à 80nm d'une cible comme un gros lâche.

Les bombes planantes du Hornet c'est AGM-154. Pas touche au bébé favori de David.  ::ninja::  AGM-84 c'est le Harpoon, missile anti-navire le moins efficace de DCS qui trouve pas ses cibles, se fait exploser par les AAA s'il les trouve, et ne fait quasiment aucun dégât même si par miracle il échappe aux deux écueils précédents. Longue vie au Rb-04 et Rb-15.  ::ninja:: 

Pour les HARM, je sais pas ce que ça donne ce que tu décris *war-p*, j'aimerai déjà qu'on ait une implémentation cohérente entre le Viper et le Hornet. Si l'un en Harm as Sensor tu dois te taper la préselection d'une page de signatures pré-enregistrées en utilisant ta connaissance des sites que possède l'ennemi sur ta zone, et ça prend plus d'une minute à scanner toute la zone, et le même missile sur le Hornet t'affiche tous les radars du monde en 3sec chrono sans rien faire. Faudra m'expliquer.

----------


## war-p

> Ah oui, un guidage via datalink... sauf que si tu dois voler + faire ça c'est galère. Dans l'USN je crois que c'est le WSO qui s'en occupe (vu qu'ils ont pas mal de biplaces). Mais bon sur de la cible mouvante ça peut être avantageux face aux armes guidées GPS (ou lors d'une attaque coordonnée pour t'assurer de taper une cible encore vivante au lieu d'un tas de ruine fumant). Le souci c'est que ce type d'armement n'a pas vraiment de nécessité aujourd'hui, y'a rien en défense SAM ou en guerre électronique qui justifie de tirer ses missiles à 80nm d'une cible comme un gros lâche.
> 
> Les bombes planantes du Hornet c'est AGM-154. Pas touche au bébé favori de David.  AGM-84 c'est le Harpoon, missile anti-navire le moins efficace de DCS qui trouve pas ses cibles, se fait exploser par les AAA s'il les trouve, et ne fait quasiment aucun dégât même si par miracle il échappe aux deux écueils précédents. Longue vie au Rb-04 et Rb-15. 
> 
> Pour les HARM, je sais pas ce que ça donne ce que tu décris *war-p*, j'aimerai déjà qu'on ait une implémentation cohérente entre le Viper et le Hornet. Si l'un en Harm as Sensor tu dois te taper la préselection d'une page de signatures pré-enregistrées en utilisant ta connaissance des sites que possède l'ennemi sur ta zone, et ça prend plus d'une minute à scanner toute la zone, et le même missile sur le Hornet t'affiche tous les radars du monde en 3sec chrono sans rien faire. Faudra m'expliquer.


L'agm 154, c'est la vie  ::P: . Pour le harpoon, je suis pas d'accord, avec le radar en sea mode, tu touches tout le temps et il y a moyen de couler un bateau en ~4 missiles.
Pour le mode pre-briefed, tu donnes des coordonnées (comme les stand-off weapons), t'envois le missile et il se charge de trouver sa cible en arrivant sur zone. De plus ce mode permet au missile de d'avoir une plus grande portée grâce au loft.

----------


## Qiou87

> L'agm 154, c'est la vie . Pour le harpoon, je suis pas d'accord, avec le radar en sea mode, tu touches tout le temps et il y a moyen de couler un bateau en ~4 missiles.
> Pour le mode pre-briefed, tu donnes des coordonnées (comme les stand-off weapons), t'envois le missile et il se charge de trouver sa cible en arrivant sur zone. De plus ce mode permet au missile de d'avoir une plus grande portée grâce au loft.


Merci pour les précisions sur le mode pre-briefed, c'est intéressant même si l'usage sera éventuellement marginal (genre taper un SA-10 derrière d'autres sites plutôt que de devoir les traiter en premier).

Sur le Harpoon, j'ai rien contre ce missile, mais plus contre le modèle de dégâts des navires qui est pour moi ce qui devrait être une priorité d'ED dans leur refonte des dégâts. Je pense que les Rb-04 et Rb-15 qui ont été faits par Heatblur pour le Viggen sont simplement plus "puissants" dans les dégâts qu'ils causent, ce qui est peut-être trop par rapport aux missiles réels, mais vise à contrebalancer la faiblesse de modélisation dans le jeu. Qu'une corvette ou frégate doive prendre 4 harpoons pour être coulée c'est inadmissible. Les notions de mettre hors de combat, de rendre aveugle et sourd (avec armement à sous-munitions pour tuer radars et radios), d'immobilisation (un tir sur les hélices ou la salle des machines)... tout ça c'est pas modélisé. Les bateaux IRL sont tout sauf des sacs à PV qui fonctionnent normalement jusqu'au moment où ils coulent. Même un porte-avions peut être temporairement voire définitivement mis hors de combat par un seul harpoon s'il tape le château, ou un stock de munitions, ou les mécanismes des brins d'arrêt sous le pont...

----------


## war-p

> Merci pour les précisions sur le mode pre-briefed, c'est intéressant même si l'usage sera éventuellement marginal (genre taper un SA-10 derrière d'autres sites plutôt que de devoir les traiter en premier).
> 
> Sur le Harpoon, j'ai rien contre ce missile, mais plus contre le modèle de dégâts des navires qui est pour moi ce qui devrait être une priorité d'ED dans leur refonte des dégâts. Je pense que les Rb-04 et Rb-15 qui ont été faits par Heatblur pour le Viggen sont simplement plus "puissants" dans les dégâts qu'ils causent, ce qui est peut-être trop par rapport aux missiles réels, mais vise à contrebalancer la faiblesse de modélisation dans le jeu. Qu'une corvette ou frégate doive prendre 4 harpoons pour être coulée c'est inadmissible. Les notions de mettre hors de combat, de rendre aveugle et sourd (avec armement à sous-munitions pour tuer radars et radios), d'immobilisation (un tir sur les hélices ou la salle des machines)... tout ça c'est pas modélisé. Les bateaux IRL sont tout sauf des sacs à PV qui fonctionnent normalement jusqu'au moment où ils coulent. Même un porte-avions peut être temporairement voire définitivement mis hors de combat par un seul harpoon s'il tape le château, ou un stock de munitions, ou les mécanismes des brins d'arrêt sous le pont...


Ah, mais on est d'accord que la modélisation des dégâts est à chier. (Pourtant la destruction des radars est bien modélisé) Normalement, des sous munitions de jsow154 peut t'arrêter un colonne de char sans soucis.

----------


## Sigps220

> Ah oui, un guidage via datalink... sauf que si tu dois voler + faire ça c'est galère. Dans l'USN je crois que c'est le WSO qui s'en occupe (vu qu'ils ont pas mal de biplaces). Mais bon sur de la cible mouvante ça peut être avantageux face aux armes guidées GPS (ou lors d'une attaque coordonnée pour t'assurer de taper une cible encore vivante au lieu d'un tas de ruine fumant). Le souci c'est que ce type d'armement n'a pas vraiment de nécessité aujourd'hui, y'a rien en défense SAM ou en guerre électronique qui justifie de tirer ses missiles à 80nm d'une cible comme un gros lâche.
> 
> Les bombes planantes du Hornet c'est AGM-154. Pas touche au bébé favori de David.  AGM-84 c'est le Harpoon, missile anti-navire le moins efficace de DCS qui trouve pas ses cibles, se fait exploser par les AAA s'il les trouve, et ne fait quasiment aucun dégât même si par miracle il échappe aux deux écueils précédents. Longue vie au Rb-04 et Rb-15. 
> 
> Pour les HARM, je sais pas ce que ça donne ce que tu décris *war-p*, j'aimerai déjà qu'on ait une implémentation cohérente entre le Viper et le Hornet. Si l'un en Harm as Sensor tu dois te taper la préselection d'une page de signatures pré-enregistrées en utilisant ta connaissance des sites que possède l'ennemi sur ta zone, et ça prend plus d'une minute à scanner toute la zone, et le même missile sur le Hornet t'affiche tous les radars du monde en 3sec chrono sans rien faire. Faudra m'expliquer.


Je savais qu'il y a avait un 4, mais j'étais pas exact sur l'AGM-154. 

Effectivement ça fait une grosse charge de travail pour un pilote seul. Mais pour le data link on doit pouvoir imaginer des scénarios pour l'utiliser et où le besoins de réajuster est utile. Une cible mobile c'est pas l'usage pour ce type de missile, mais tu peux avoir des cibles fixe mais où tu as un doute sur sa localisation exacte. 
Exemple : L'attaque d'un centre de commandement (ou un dépôt de munitions), mais où la reconnaissance satellite n'a pas permis de déterminer la position exacte (soit parce pas de ressource satellite suffisante, soit parce qu'il y avait des conditions contraires qui n'ont permis d'une localisation approximative). La cible est dans un espace fortement défendu et pour maximiser son effet (éviter que les personnels quittent la zone), il faut frapper de manière discrète d'où le recours au SLAM. Tir du missile hors de la zone de surveillance, celui-ci poursuivant ensuite son chemin et le pilote affine le ciblage de manière à corriger les faiblesses de la reconnaissance. L'idée est de corriger de quelques dizaines de mètres ce qui est "faisable rapidement" par un pilote seul. 

Bombe laser, maverick pas possible car trop peu discret et AGM-154 pas possible car la position exacte n'est pas certaine.

Après, c'est une frappe unique donc sur une mission solo ça colle, mais dans une mission multijoueur c'est plus difficile à caler (sauf à avoir chacun sa cible mais difficile d'en avoir 15).

----------


## Tugais

Tiens, je n'ai pas vu encore passer ce mod qui rend enfin justice aux systèmes de défenses aériennes soviétiques/russes et créé par des passionnés de SAM (si, si, ça existe). Le lien vers le Github. Le mod est IC _compliant_. Prévoir un SEAD/DEAD sans faille pour pouvoir traiter les défenses aériennes, un véritable jeu dans le jeu, c'est top ! (à utiliser en conjonction de Skynet pour avoir _the whole package_)

Une vidéo de démonstration sous forme d'interview :

----------


## Qiou87

> Tiens, je n'ai pas vu encore passer ce mod qui rend enfin justice aux systèmes de défenses aériennes soviétiques/russes et créé par des passionnés de SAM (si, si, ça existe). Le lien vers le Github. Le mod est IC _compliant_. Prévoir un SEAD/DEAD sans faille pour pouvoir traiter les défenses aériennes, un véritable jeu dans le jeu, c'est top ! (à utiliser en conjonction de Skynet pour avoir _the whole package_)


C'est effectivement super intéressant comme projet. Souci dans DCS: mod pour multijoueurs = obligation pour tous les participants d'avoir installé la dernière version du mod. Autrement dit pour une communauté "à la cool" comme ici c'est mort. Pour les escadrons virtuels très structurés ça doit se faire.

Perso ça me donne envie que le projet de module IADS voit le jour.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai la flemme de me taper les 35 minutes de vidéo. Qu'apporte ce mod par rapport à Skynet IADS ?

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai la flemme de me taper les 35 minutes de vidéo. Qu'apporte ce mod par rapport à Skynet IADS ?


Des S-300 beaucoup plus évolués, à portée nettement plus grande, avec des missiles hypersoniques quasi impossible à éviter. Le S-300 du jeu est une variante du tout début, assez limitée.

----------


## Flappie

OK, merci. C'est vrai que dans mes plus récentes missions en Caucase, dès que je mettais un S-300 pour vous empêcher de survoler une zone, vous vous empressiez d'aller le détruire...  :^_^:  Pas top, comme défense.

----------


## Qiou87

> OK, merci. C'est vrai que dans mes plus récentes missions en Caucase, dès que je mettais un S-300 pour vous empêcher de survoler une zone, vous vous empressiez d'aller le détruire...  Pas top, comme défense.


Si tu veux une no-fly zone, tu mets plusieurs S-300 qui se chevauchent partiellement, et des SA-15 en pagaille proche des radars du S-300 (qui descendront les AGM-88C). Là normalement t'es peinard, on est bien incapable de se coordonner suffisamment pour aller péter ce style de défense.

D'ailleurs ça va te faire plaisir, dans mon scénario Libération (Syrie 80's autour du plateau du Golan, OTAN d'époque vs. Syrie) le meilleur moyen d'aller taper les SAMs ennemis (SA-2 je crois) c'est le Bk-90 en Viggen. Pop-up à 15km de la cible après arrivée radada, c'est super efficace. Et puis voler à quasi Mach1 à l'aller et au retour en Viggen au niveau des arbres c'est assez grisant.

----------


## Flappie

> D'ailleurs ça va te faire plaisir, dans mon scénario Libération (Syrie 80's autour du plateau du Golan, OTAN d'époque vs. Syrie) le meilleur moyen d'aller taper les SAMs ennemis (SA-2 je crois) c'est le Bk-90 en Viggen. Pop-up à 15km de la cible après arrivée radada, c'est super efficace.


15 km??  ::o:  Tu fais comment ? Il refuse d'être tiré à plus de 7 km de sa cible.



Sinon, personnellement j'en chie pas mal pour faire un lock précis de l'écho radar. Si le waypoint n'est pas pile sur la cible, c'est très compliqué de mettre dans le mille. Du coup, quand toute la stratégie de l'équipe repose sur un Viggen et son Bk90, c'est tendu si tu foires.

----------


## Bacab

> Des S-300 beaucoup plus évolués, à portée nettement plus grande, avec des missiles hypersoniques quasi impossible à éviter. Le S-300 du jeu est une variante du tout début, assez limitée.


Ça biaise pas mal le jeu en faveur des SAM car tous les éléments qui limitent IRL leur efficacité sont absents où modélisés simplement dans DCS.

----------


## Qiou87

> 15 km??  Tu fais comment ? Il refuse d'être tiré à plus de 7 km de sa cible.
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/9N14BDj/image.png
> 
> Sinon, personnellement j'en chie pas mal pour faire un lock précis de l'écho radar. Si le waypoint n'est pas pile sur la cible, c'est très compliqué de mettre dans le mille. Du coup, quand toute la stratégie de l'équipe repose sur un Viggen et son Bk90, c'est tendu si tu foires.


Bah écoute j’ai pas trop suivi ça, j’étais quasi mach1, 800m AGL, pop à 15km pour lâcher à 8 ou 9 (je regardais pas la distance). Je pense que j’ai du entrer pile en limite de l’enveloppe de tir. J’étais en panique car il avait déjà tiré deux fois et m’avait manqué, je voulais pas me rapprocher trop près...Le waypoint était effectivement bien dessus, mon ailier a aussi frappé au but ce qui a permis la destruction totale du site.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça biaise pas mal le jeu en faveur des SAM car tous les éléments qui limitent IRL leur efficacité sont absents où modélisés simplement dans DCS.


On est d’accord que tant que t’as pas une approche globale sur ce truc, qui inclue le brouillage, le largage possible de nuages de chaffs, etc. Ça sert pas à grand chose de mettre juste des sites surpuissants. Je trouve que les sites actuels combinés à Skynet permettent déjà une défense relevée dans le simu actuel, même si je suis pas contre l’amélioration de cet aspect. Mais quand tu vois qu’en jeu un site SA-10 te détecte et t’engage à 20km de distance même à 10m au dessus du sol, si tu lui donnes des missiles hypersoniques et que tu triples la portée je sais pas si c’est très fun.

----------


## Tugais

Il n'y a plus de nouvelle de ce possible module IADS, je ne sais pas si le sondage effectué il y a plusieurs mois sur les forums d'ED n'a pas purement et simplement jeté le plan aux orties.

----------


## Flappie

> Il n'y a plus de nouvelle de ce possible module IADS, je ne sais pas si le sondage effectué il y a plusieurs mois sur les forums d'ED n'a pas purement et simplement jeté le plan aux orties.


Tu as du louper ce post de NineLine du mois dernier.

----------


## Tugais

> Tu as du louper ce post de NineLine du mois dernier.


En effet je l'ai loupé ! Super nouvelle, merci pour l'info Flappie \o/

----------


## Qiou87

> Perso ça me donne envie que le projet de module IADS voit le jour.


Ouais, merci Flappie.  ::lol::   ::siffle::

----------


## Tugais

De ma faute je pensais que ton lien menait à la première évocation d'un module IADS sur les forums d'ED.

----------


## war-p

Tiens, truc intéressant, je cherchais des infos concernant un hypothétique système de suivi de terrain sur le F18c, mais apparemment, ça n'existe pas, sur le Charlie du moins. De plus il semblerait d'après wags, que même le F16 en serait dépourvu dans la réalité (de base tout du moins, je sais pas s'il existe un pod ou quoi), en fait il indique que le seul prochain appareil (la discussion date de 2019) qui en serait doté effectivement serait le f15e.
Affaire à suivre.

----------


## Bacab

> Tiens, truc intéressant, je cherchais des infos concernant un hypothétique système de suivi de terrain sur le F18c, mais apparemment, ça n'existe pas, sur le Charlie du moins. De plus il semblerait d'après wags, que même le F16 en serait dépourvu dans la réalité (de base tout du moins, je sais pas s'il existe un pod ou quoi), en fait il indique que le seul prochain appareil (la discussion date de 2019) qui en serait doté effectivement serait le f15e.
> Affaire à suivre.


Pour le F-16 le radar de suivi de terrain est situé dans le pod Lantirn (celui qui contient aussi un FLIR, et qui se monte à gauche de l'avion) : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Martin_LANTIRN

----------


## war-p

> Pour le F-16 le radar de suivi de terrain est situé dans le pod Lantirn (celui qui contient aussi un FLIR, et qui se monte à gauche de l'avion) : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Martin_LANTIRN


Ouais c'est ce qu'il me semblait aussi. Par contre, un truc que je ne sais pas, c'est si le F18 possède un mode terrain avoidance.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ouais c'est ce qu'il me semblait aussi. Par contre, un truc que je ne sais pas, c'est si le F18 possède un mode terrain avoidance.


C'est un avion prévu pour opérer depuis porte-avions, avec une autonomie assez limitée... En général son usage se fait à 30,000 pieds, pas au ras du sol, en tirant de l'armement longue portée de précision. Je serai très étonné qu'il ait du suivi de terrain, ça colle vraiment pas avec ses missions typiques.

----------


## Qiou87

Bon du coup comme il faut s’y prendre a l’avance, qui sera la mardi soir? On a une mission a se refaire Flappie?  ::):

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Bon du coup comme il faut s’y prendre a l’avance, qui sera la mardi soir? On a une mission a se refaire Flappie?


David avec ce que vous savez :-)

----------


## Setzer

Setzer présent aussi en F18 ou viggen. A l'occasion j'aimerais bien me remettre au rio aussi vu que j'ai du matos qui tient la route mais faudrait que Flappie m'explique un peu son binding warthog!

----------


## ze_droopy

Présent normalement.

----------


## Flappie

Je serai là mardi. Je regarde ce que j'ai en stock et je vous proposerai des trucs ce soir.

----------


## Ranger 28

Un peu occupé à la demande d'un copain, avec des vieux bouts de bois dans mon atelier ces jours-ci, mais sauf mauvaise surprise, présent aussi.
Que ce soit avec des mk82S à 150 ft, des CBU 97 ou des AIM-120. Suivant les besoins...

----------


## Qiou87

> David avec ce que vous savez :-)


Un support volant d’AGM-154C?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Setzer

Ça depend, on peux apporter du agm 154a aussi, si ya de l'infanterie ou du mou, comme ça pas de jaloux!

----------


## war-p

> Ça depend, on peux apporter du agm 154a aussi, si ya de l'infanterie ou du mou, comme ça pas de jaloux!


Tiens j'ai réussi à me faire un site sa3 avec un agm154A  ::ninja::  
Sinon vous me confirmez que le heading final ne marche toujours pas?
Ah et y en a t'il parmis vous qui ont réussi à exporter l'IFEI du F18?

----------


## JanSolo

Présent Mardi soir en F18.

----------


## Qiou87

Si je résume pour *mardi 23 février à 21h*, afin d'aider notre cher Flappie à trouver la mission qui va bien:
- David : F/A-18
- Setzer: F/A-18 ou Viggen
- Qiou: F/A-18 ou Viggen
- Dusty (ça sent le Tomcat)
- Flappie (ça sent le Tomcat²)
- Ranger: F-16
- JanSolo: F/A-18

***

Totalement autre chose mais  on sait jamais: dans Libération j'ai un souci, mes IA en "CAS" n'attaquent qu'une seule cible, voire zéro, avant de RTB. J'ai testé 2 scénarios sur 2 cartes, même souci. J'ai testé avec 1, 2 ou 4 avions par patrouille. J'ai regardé dans l'éditeur de mission et ils ont bien la tâche d'attaquer au sol tout ce qui passe dans un rayon de 40km, et je suis pas suffisamment calé pour voir si y'a un souci avec cette tâche mais ça a l'air bon disons. Sauf que voilà, un véhicule attaqué et hop, RTB. Ca me pourrit un peu ma campagne car mes 8x A-10 ne font pas leur taf et du coup l'ennemi arrête pas de s'acheter des masses de tanks et de m'éclater. Je suis sur la dernière version de Libération (2.4.2) et DCS stable (ça vient peut-être de ça d'ailleurs). J'ai pas de soucis avec les autres tâches, CAP, Sweep, strike, les IA font exactement ce qu'on leur demande. Y'a qu'en CAS. C'est récent car avant (Libération 2.2) la CAS était très efficace si on la couvrait bien du ciel.

----------


## Setzer

Je suis en congés jusqu'à vendredi donc si ça tente du canard de voler dans la semaine durant l'après midi on pourrait aller sur 4ya ou toute autre suggestion ^^

----------


## Flappie

Arf, je suis en congés aussi mais je code toute la semaine pour de l'associatif.

Désolé pour la mission de demain soir, j'ai pas réussi pas à me décider sur mes anciennes missions. Dites-moi ce qui vous plairait parmi les missions que vous connaissez.

----------


## Setzer

Ben comme j'ai dit la dernière fois, celle dans le caucase avec les convois qui se déplaçaient dans la foret je prendrais bien ma revanche dessus, je sais bien que la Syrie est très à la mode, mais je ça me tenterais bien de la refaire.
Après ca ne fait pas si longtemps que je suis revenu dans le circuit donc si vous avez des missions en têtes à proposer je vous suis.

@Flappie : tu peux vraiment pas dégager une ou deux heures un de ces aprèms, pour dégourdir tes doigts entre deux lignes de code? :tentateur:

----------


## Flappie

Je crois que tu parles de Chicken Valley. Certains commencent à la connaître, mais bon, c'est ça ou 4YA, pas vrai ?
J'ai une idée : déplacer les avions "Eastwood" vers l'ouest et les avions "Westwood" vers l'est. Ainsi ce sera une "nouvelle" mission pour tout le monde.

Accessoirement, les convois arrivant plus vite à l'est, papagueff ne pestera pas après le JTAC (qui ne trouve rien à l'ouest avant un certain temps). Allez, vendu. Je ferai ça se soir.

Désolé Setzer, j'aimerais vraiment avancer sur ce truc que je code.  :Emo:

----------


## Setzer

Remarque je dis ça mais la de suite je suis en train de rédige des courrier en retard pour des clients, vive les vacances  :Emo:

----------


## TuxFr78

Pas dispo cette semaine non plus. Ça va faire 1 mois que je n’arrive pas à trouver du temps  ::(:

----------


## Miuw

Salut les canards ! Est-ce que vous savez en combien de temps les sticks Gladiator NXT ont tendance à partir sur le site de VKB ? J'ai vu qu'il allait y avoir un restock cet après-midi, mais je suis occupé. :/

----------


## Flappie

Salut Miuw, aucune idée pour ma part. J'ai jamais preco chez eux. Le seul article que je leur ai acheté était en stock à l'époque.

----------


## Papanowel

Présent également (j'ai déjà l'adresse du ts  :;):  )

- David : F/A-18
- Setzer: F/A-18 ou Viggen
- Qiou: F/A-18 ou Viggen
- Dusty (ça sent le Tomcat)
- Flappie (ça sent le Tomcat²)
- Ranger: F-16
- JanSolo: F/A-18*
-Papanowel: F/A-18*

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Remarque je dis ça mais la de suite je suis en train de rédige des courrier en retard pour des clients, vive les vacances


Faut faire comme moi et ne pas prendre de vacances, problème réglé  :B):

----------


## partizan

Présent demain en ce que vous voudrez

----------


## Setzer

> Faut faire comme moi et ne pas prendre de vacances, problème réglé


Disons pour la faire courte que mon état de santé  m'a imposé d'en prendre un peu ^^

----------


## Qiou87

Depuis le Facebook de Razbam:


La carte a l'air vraiment massive. On y voit aussi le souci des cartes plates de DCS, sans courbure de la Terre. N'empêche qu'avoir toute la pointe de la Patagonie ça va faire de jolis reliefs à survoler. Pour rappel, pas de promesse de date de sortie, ils espèrent fin d'année donc quelque part en 2022 est plus probable.

----------


## Flappie

> On y voit aussi le souci des cartes plates de DCS, sans courbure de la Terre.


 ::huh::  Pas compris.

----------


## Tugais

DCS ne gère pas la rotondité de la terre, c'est ce qui a causé pendant pas mal de temps des problèmes avec tout ce qui touchait les systèmes GPS que ce soit des appareils ou des munitions. Pour l'instant, leur moteur triche pour faire croire à tout ce petit monde  qu'il est sphérique.

La carte promet d'être superbe, ils ont fait un très bel effort sur la taille de la carte. Elle devient ainsi la carte la plus massive du jeu.

----------


## Qiou87

> Pas compris.


DCS a des cartes plates, la courbure de la terre n'est pas modélisée. Quand tu approches des pôles comme ici, ça pose le souci supplémentaire que les méridiens ne sont plus du tout parallèles. Je faisais donc référence au quadrillage de la carte qui doit inclure des triangles pour rattraper la courbure. Bon l'avantage c'est que si on sait que l'ennemi est en "GU" par exemple, la zone à fouiller est pas énorme.




> Elle devient ainsi la carte la plus massive du jeu.


Oui, ils étaient partis que sur les îles, puis ont ajouté un bout de côte, et désormais la partie côtière est plus grande que les îles. C'est assez génial. Le manque d'aéroports dans ces zones risque d'être limitant (ou d'inciter à faire de l'aéronaval) mais on va pas se plaindre d'avoir un immense terrain de jeu. En plus y'a quand même quelques villes, Punta Arenas, Rio Gallegos... On voit qu'il manque encore des aéroports civils côté argentin et chilien, ils doivent être dessus (El Calafate est au nord de la zone, Ushuaia au sud, Ramon Trejo Noel à Rio Grande). Vu qu'ils ont mis l'aéroport de Port Stanley je pense qu'ils mettront ceux-là aussi. Ah et il manque aussi la base aérienne de Chabunco, à côté de Punta Arenas. Ce qui ferait donc 5 aéroports sur la partie argentine, de quoi faire quelques scénarios quand même.

_(je précise que j'ai juste cherché "base aerea" et "aeropuerto" sur google maps, je ne sais pas si Razbam va bien inclure ces aéroports)_

----------


## Flappie

Alors non, DCS n'a pas des cartes plates et j'en sais quelque chose !  :^_^: 

Que le jeu ne gère pas la rotondité en 3D OK (on ne voit pas la Terre devenir ronde quand on monte en altitude), mais les cartes dans DCS ne sont pas en Mercator, et pour une raison simple : le Mercator ne respecte pas les distances et les angles, et c'est très gênant pour tout ce qui est militaire (planification des vols, tirs de mortiers...). Plus d'infos ici. Ma carte du Caucase, en revanche, est en Web Mercator (parallèles et méridiens perpendiculaires).






EDIT: Je pense que vois où vous voulez en venir. Vous souhaitez que la carte dispose d'une "vue Globe", comme dans Google Maps.

----------


## Qiou87

> Alors non, DCS n'a pas des cartes plates et j'en sais quelque chose !


Ca veut dire quoi pour toi "carte plate" si ce n'est l'opposé d'une carte ronde?  ::): 

Dans DCS la Terre est plate, c'est ça que je voulais dire.

----------


## Flappie

Exactement, "Terre" est différent de "carte". Carte c'est la représentation, et quand on parle de "carte plate", j'entends "Plate Carrée".

 :Fouras: 

Tu as dit "On voit [dans la carte] aussi le souci des cartes plates de DCS" : et ben non, on ne le voit pas sur la carte, on le voit en jeu seulement.

----------


## Tugais

Je maintiens, DCS ne gère pas la rotondité de la terre et "triche" pour faire croire que c'est le cas.

J'ai eu l'occasion de lire plusieurs échanges sur ce sujet avec un dev 3rd party sur les forums ou le Discord de la 3rd Wing. C'est une limite de leur moteur et à moins de le changer, point de salut.

----------


## Flappie

> Je maintiens, DCS ne gère pas la rotondité de la terre et "triche" pour faire croire que c'est le cas.


Relis mes propos, je ne prétends pas le contraire. Je parle de la projection de la vue F10 qui est non-équivalente.

----------


## Qiou87

> Tu as dit "On voit [dans la carte] aussi le souci des cartes plates de DCS" : et ben non, on ne le voit pas sur la carte, on le voit en jeu seulement.


Je fais référence au quadrillage que tu vois sur l'image que j'ai posté de Razbam: compare aux quadrillages que tu as posté sur les cartes existantes qui sont toutes pas trop éloignée de l'équateur, donc le quadrillage est relativement continu même s'il est un peu déformé. Là sur la carte de Razbam tu as des cassures et d'énormes différences entre "FV" et "GV" par exemple. Je ne me soucie pas tellement de la technique de reproduction d'une sphère sur une carte plate, ça je suppose qu'ils savent faire. Mais avec une carte aussi grande en surface, ça risque d'être encore plus criant que c'est plat en jeu...

----------


## Flappie

@Qiou : rien à voir. Ce quadrillage est celui des grilles MGRS, pas le quadrillage géo (essaye les deux dans l'éditeur de missions, tu vas comprendre).


Pour ce soir, je vous propose Tuapse Valley qu'on a jouée qu'une seule fois. Comme toutes mes missions "Valley", il faut stopper des convois rouges qui convergent vers nos bases par différents chemins. Nous aurons de chaque côté deux JTAC basés au sol, qui balanceront des fumis rouge, donneront les coordonnées des cibles et laseront avec le code 1688.

Je précise pour papagueff qu'il ne pourra pas discuter avec le JTAC (pas de 9-line).

Vos waypoints sont simplissimes :
Waypoint 1 = JTAC 1 (Humvee)Waypoint 2 = JTAC 2 (Humvee)

Exemple : vous êtes Eastwood et le JTAC Eastwood 2 indique avoir un visuel sur des ennemis, allez au waypoint 2 et cherchez un fumi rouge (ou repérez-vous à l'aide des coordonnées données par le JTAC).

----------


## war-p

Pour vos discussions sur la projection des cartes, mgrs, c'est de la merde dès qu'on sort des US, parceque... Ça n'a pas été prévu pour à la base. Ensuite la projection en vue F10 est bonne, seuls les méridiens sont foireux aux pôles. Enfin, dans la vue 3d, si c'est bien fait, au milieu de la carte on va voir une super précision, c'est aux limites que ça va être déformé, vu que dcs ne gère pas la rotondité. Ils devraient peut être s'inspirer de xplane qui le gère il me semble. (Mais en vrai représenter la terre en 3d, c'est la merde)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et personne pour mes problèmes d'export d'IFEI?  :Emo:

----------


## Setzer

Miam! Merci Flappie! Du coup je me vois bien partir en radada avec du mav la dessus  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Miam! Merci Flappie! Du coup je me vois bien partir en radada avec du mav la dessus


C'est ce qui avait le mieux marché en Viggen la dernière fois.

@War-p : désolé, je vole pas encore en Hornet et je ne sais pas ce qu'est l'IFEI (et pis j'ai qu'un seul écran).

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est ce qui avait le mieux marché en Viggen la dernière fois.
> 
> @War-p : désolé, je vole pas encore en Hornet et je ne sais pas ce qu'est l'IFEI (et pis j'ai qu'un seul écran).


Integrated Fuel Engine Indicator: te donne le pétrole, les RPM moteurs et la conso de chaque moteur à l'instant T. 

Sorry war-p, étant en VR je ne peux pas t'aider. A ta place je tenterai sur le forum d'ED, sous-forum F/A-18, c'est là où tu auras le plus de chance de succès.

@Flappie: miam, si je me souviens bien c'est celle où Nico a passé 30min à râler sur le pod du Viper. Ou était-ce celui du Hornet?  ::rolleyes::  Avec des convois qui avancent les fumis ne sont que d'une aide modérée. Je me souviens en tout cas nettement qu'il y avait pas mal de menace sol-air infrarouge (type Strela et manpad). 

Les inscrits pour que tu saches qui vole en quoi:
- David : F/A-18 ou A-10C II
- Setzer: F/A-18 ou Viggen
- Qiou: F/A-18 ou Viggen
- Dusty 
- Flappie Viggen
- Ranger: F-16
- JanSolo: F/A-18
-Papanowel: F/A-18
- Partizan: n'importe

----------


## war-p

Arf, dommage, ouais, j'ai regardé sur le forum de dcs, mais rien, je vais peut-être poser la question.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En fait c'est une fonctionnalité qui n'est pas du tout documenté.

----------


## Flappie

> @Flappie: miam, si je me souviens bien c'est celle où Nico a passé 30min à râler sur le pod du Viper. Ou était-ce celui du Hornet?


Exact !  :^_^:  Oui, c'est pas une mission où les chars attendent gentiment qu'on les bombarde, donc il faut soit avoir un TGP opérationnel, soit attaquer baïonnette au canon à la suédoise ou à la BRRRRRRRT.

Merci pour la liste (je dis aux pilotes de Tomcat que je serai en Viggen, au passage).

@war-p, regarde par ici.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Exact !  Oui, c'est pas une mission où les chars attendent gentiment qu'on les bombarde, donc il faut soit avoir un TGP opérationnel, soit attaquer baïonnette au canon à la suédoise ou à la BRRRRRRRT.
> 
> Merci pour la liste (je dis aux pilotes de Tomcat que je serai en Viggen, au passage).
> 
> @war-p, regarde par ici.


@wap-p j'ai trouvé ceci. Attention je l'ai jamais utilisé

----------


## Qiou87

> Exact !  Oui, c'est pas une mission où les chars attendent gentiment qu'on les bombarde, donc il faut soit avoir un TGP opérationnel, soit attaquer baïonnette au canon à la suédoise ou à la BRRRRRRRT.
> 
> Merci pour la liste (je dis aux pilotes de Tomcat que je serai en Viggen, au passage).


Ok j'ai modifié ma liste. Je fais toute la semaine en Viggen (campagne cold war sur Libération) donc je ferai du Hornet pour changer. Entre les GBU au pod et les Mavs ça devrait aller. En Viggen je me demande si la bonne vieille passe radada à la bombe freinée, si c'est dans l'alignement de la route, ne serait pas efficace sur un convoi de ce style.

----------


## war-p

> Exact !  Oui, c'est pas une mission où les chars attendent gentiment qu'on les bombarde, donc il faut soit avoir un TGP opérationnel, soit attaquer baïonnette au canon à la suédoise ou à la BRRRRRRRT.
> 
> Merci pour la liste (je dis aux pilotes de Tomcat que je serai en Viggen, au passage).
> 
> @war-p, regarde par ici.


Bientôt le mode gmt du F18 sur la stable, d'ailleurs c'est d'une efficacité sans faille avec les Mavericks  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

> En Viggen je me demande si la bonne vieille passe radada à la bombe freinée, si c'est dans l'alignement de la route, ne serait pas efficace sur un convoi de ce style.


Ce qui m'ennuie beaucoup avec cette arme, c'est l'alti minimum assez importante quand on ne veut pas se prendre ses propres shrapnels (150 m radar si je ne m'abuse). Avec un Strela ou une Shilka en face, sur terrain plat, c'est une invitation...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bientôt le mode gmt du F18 sur la stable, d'ailleurs c'est d'une efficacité sans faille avec les Mavericks


Je ferai bientôt des missions avec trois vallées au lieu de 2 : on en réservera une pour les trich pour les pilotes de Hornet.

----------


## Sigps220

> Ce qui m'ennuie beaucoup avec cette arme, c'est l'alti minimum assez importante quand on ne veut pas se prendre ses propres shrapnels (150 m radar si je ne m'abuse). Avec un Strela ou une Shilka en face, sur terrain plat, c'est une invitation...


Ca me semble beaucoup et j'ai déjà fait des passes bien plus bas, par contre il faut compenser en augmentant la vitesse (full PC) et ne pas larguer en formation ou alors en étant bien en ligne. Sinon effectivement le dernier se prend les shrapnels du premier.

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour ton retour. Il va falloir que je teste tout ça pour me noter tous les bons paramètres (courbe vitesse/alti mini). Je me demande si ça n'existe pas déjà, mais j'ai l'impression que le manuel du module est un peu vide sur ce point:




> Optimised for altitude 120 m, M 0.8, no dive angle and a release distance of 1500 metres.


Il me semble qu'avec ces paramètres je me prends toujours mes bombes.

EDIT: D'ailleurs, plus loin dans le manuel :




> Level bombing can be done in a slight climb or dive if necessary. Release altitudes is around *200* metres.


Le guide de Chuck dit 200 mètres aussi. Et il rappelle qu'il faut avoir le bon QFE c'est peut-être ce que j'oublie.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Ce qui m'ennuie beaucoup avec cette arme, c'est l'alti minimum assez importante quand on ne veut pas se prendre ses propres shrapnels (150 m radar si je ne m'abuse). Avec un Strela ou une Shilka en face, sur terrain plat, c'est une invitation...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> Je ferai bientôt des missions avec trois vallées au lieu de 2 : on en réservera une pour les trich pour les pilotes de Hornet.


@Flappie tu peux me rajouter un A10C II pour faire du brrrrt en plus du F18 ?

----------


## Flappie

T'inquiète, il y a déjà.

----------


## war-p

> Ce qui m'ennuie beaucoup avec cette arme, c'est l'alti minimum assez importante quand on ne veut pas se prendre ses propres shrapnels (150 m radar si je ne m'abuse). Avec un Strela ou une Shilka en face, sur terrain plat, c'est une invitation...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> Je ferai bientôt des missions avec trois vallées au lieu de 2 : on en réservera une pour les trich pour les pilotes de Hornet.


Ça devrait arriver bientôt aussi sur le F16. Mais mis à part qu'on sait pas trop ce qu'on tape, ce mode et le mode sea, ça fait le café. Sinon, j'ai rien vu de particulier que je ne fais pas sur le forum de c6. Bon à part qu'ils utilisent Hélios, que je me refuse à utiliser vu la machine à gaz, je suis jamais arrivé à en faire quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Setzer

> Merci pour ton retour. Il va falloir que je teste tout ça pour me noter tous les bons paramètres (courbe vitesse/alti mini). Je me demande si ça n'existe pas déjà, mais j'ai l'impression que le manuel du module est un peu vide sur ce point:


http://viggen.simulate.no/weapons/

----------


## Qiou87

> Ça devrait arriver bientôt aussi sur le F16. Mais mis à part qu'on sait pas trop ce qu'on tape, ce mode et le mode sea, ça fait le café. Sinon, j'ai rien vu de particulier que je ne fais pas sur le forum de c6. Bon à part qu'ils utilisent Hélios, que je me refuse à utiliser vu la machine à gaz, je suis jamais arrivé à en faire quoi que ce soit.


J'ai vu aussi, et ça c'est cool, que les JSOW/JDAM arrivent aussi bientôt sur Viper. Pas trop tôt. Et de nouvelles armes à sous-munitions WCMD - vu l'efficacité des CBU-97 je pensais pas qu'on aurait besoin de plus mais bon, on va pas cracher dans la soupe.  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> http://viggen.simulate.no/weapons/


 :;):  J'avais oublié ce site. On verra ce que ça donnera ce soir.




> NAV - BOMB PLAN - QFE - 100-150m AGL - set i.e. 10m distance - HUD Down - SI T - Unsafe - Release hold when tgt is between dot and circle - evade - Safe

----------


## war-p

> J'ai vu aussi, et ça c'est cool, que les JSOW/JDAM arrivent aussi bientôt sur Viper. Pas trop tôt. Et de nouvelles armes à sous-munitions WCMD - vu l'efficacité des CBU-97 je pensais pas qu'on aurait besoin de plus mais bon, on va pas cracher dans la soupe.


Ouais, ceci dit, je pense que les jsow et jdam ont encore besoin de polish. J'ai l'impression que le loft, ainsi que les paramètres finaux d'arrivée sur cible ne sont pas encore tout à fait fonctionnels. Il ne faut pas non plus oublier la gbu24 (dont je ne sais toujours pas me servir)
Il fait vraiment qu'ils mettent à jour leur documentation.

----------


## TroyMcClure

> Ce qui m'ennuie beaucoup avec cette arme, c'est l'alti minimum assez importante quand on ne veut pas se prendre ses propres shrapnels (150 m radar si je ne m'abuse). Avec un Strela ou une Shilka en face, sur terrain plat, c'est une invitation...


Question n00b : quelle autre arme tu emploierais alors dans ce cas là ? (je suis toujours en train d'essayer d'apprendre les armes)

----------


## Flappie

Personnellement, quand j'attaque un convoi mobile, j'ai beaucoup de succès avec le Rb75 (Maverick), et pas mal de succès avec les roquettes à condition de faire un "popup" avant de tirer (monter, descendre, tirer).

Je ne maîtrise pas encore les bombes non feinées en piqué, et je trouve que le Bk90, c'est beaucoup d'efforts pour pas grand chose (une cible sur 3 tuées grand max quand tu mets dans le mille, ce qui est extrêmement compliqué sur des cibles mobiles).

J'ai enfin trouvé comment afficher une mire au canon (TAKT IN, code "211" pour l'activer - "21" pour le désactiver) mais je n'ai pas encore essayé sur un convoi. Je n'en attends pas des miracles.

Pour finir, le Rb05 est à réserver à une grosse cible peu ou pas mobile (Shilka isolée, pont, bunker, navire, et bombardier) vu qu'il faut à la fois gérer le pilotage de l'avion et du missile.

----------


## TroyMcClure

> Personnellement, quand j'attaque un convoi mobile, j'ai beaucoup de succès avec le Rb75 (Maverick), et pas mal de succès avec les roquettes à condition de faire un "popup" avant de tirer (monter, descendre, tirer).


Et donc dans les deux cas on doit être à largement plus de 100m d'altitude non ?
Bon pour le Maverick on est peut-être hors de portée des défenses et ça n'a pas d'importance ?

----------


## Flappie

Le "popup" sert à se protéger : on vole trop vite et trop bas pour se faire locker par les SAM. Le seul moment de vulnérabilité, qui suit le popup, est trop bref pour eux.

Alors oui, je devrais aussi faire un joli "popup" pour les bombes freinées comme sur le dessin du manuel, mais j'ai tendance à monter *trop tôt* dans ce cas.



On verra ce que ça donne ce soir... Mardi dernier on a fait ça sur une base bien défendue et on a explosé tous les 3 à 10 secondes d'intervalle (une Shilka, un Strela et .... ?). Mais nous n'avions pas fait de popup : on volait déjà à 150m au-dessus de la mer. Bien mal nous en a pris.

----------


## JanSolo

Je dois faire faux bond, j'ai une conf call transatlantique là au final...
Chier  ::(:

----------


## Papanowel

Merci à tous pour la soirée  ::): 

Début chaotique de mon côté avec quelques morts rapides mais ça s'est mieux déroulé en seconde partie de mission.

----------


## Flappie

Moi, j'ai pas eu le temps de tester les passes bombes : le coin était infesté de bandits. Après le renfort de Qiou, ça allait mieux. Merci à lui et à Zan.  ::):

----------


## partizan

Déçu de pas pouvoir profiter de la L16 sur mon Viper, c’est moins confort sans, j’avais l’impression d’être en M2000 avec 2 missiles de plus (ce qui n’est pas rien).

C’était tranquille après avoir été shooté par la twingo de Dusty  ::rolleyes:: 
La grosse difficulté seul en CAP c’est de pas pouvoir assurer de permanence, désolé pour ceux qui ont pris du plomb à l’Est quand j’étais au rearm.

----------


## Flappie

> La grosse difficulté seul en CAP c’est de pas pouvoir assurer de permanence, désolé pour ceux qui ont pris du plomb à l’Est quand j’étais au rearm.


On aurait dû rentrer en même temps que toi. D'autant que la SA offerte par le Viggen est... spartiate. Et même avec une super SA, les A-10 sont trop lents pour se mettre à l'abri.
C'est ma faute, j'aurais dû compter les pilotes CAP (2) et on ne les aurait pas séparés.

----------


## Qiou87

Il vous manquait un Hornet à l'est en fait. Avec Papanowel on avait 2 AMRAAM en plus des Mavs pour l'attaque au sol, ça permettait une petite permanence CAP le temps que Ranger se réarme. Merci à lui d'ailleurs, on a été majoritairement tranquille hier soir et ça avait pas l'air de la tarte.

J'ai bien aimé refaire cette mission Flappie, je volais comme un Viggen au ras des arbres oranges avec le Hornet, pour pas me faire shooter par les Strela/Shilka, c'était vraiment plaisant.

----------


## Flappie

Ah, nous avions donc 3 pilotes en CAP. OK, merci pour vos retours.
On avait noté cette mission sur le Google Sheet et la première fois vous aviez dit que la CAP advesre était trop molle.  ::P:  Je suppose qu'on volait à plus de 10.

----------


## Setzer

Eh ben moi je réitère : malgré mes 3 morts, j'ai beaucoup aimé cette mission, je l'avais faite pour mon tout premier vol en Viggen alors que j'avais très exactement45  min de jeu du DCS, du coup j'étais quand même beaucoup plus à l'aise, et la chasse à la cible sur les routes au milieu des arbres c'était très cool, merci Flappie!

Bon par contre celle là de nuit je ne suis pas trop sur !

----------


## Qiou87

> Bon par contre celle là de nuit je ne suis pas trop sur !


On est d'accord! En revanche à refaire avec les nuages de la 2.7, ça devrait être magnifique, tu nous mets un soleil d'après-midi (17h env.), des nuages bien présents avec des trouées, je pense qu'on se régalera.

@Flappie: on l'a fait lors d'un confinement (2e?), on était une quinzaine je crois. Du coup oui, à 8-10 comme hier c'était un peu plus tendu. En CAP j'ai juste noté Ranger & Zan, avec Papanowel on faisait les convois de l'ouest (avec le coup de main à Ranger à l'occasion et si nécessaire, vu qu'on était que 3 sur l'ouest).

D'ailleurs pour me rassurer, les deux JF vers 23h15 c'était des IA ou des humains?  ::):  J'ai malheureusement le jeu qui a décidé que je devais descendre à 10fps juste avant, donc j'ai pas pu profiter du truc et je me suis fait tirer comme un lapin. Dommage, le reste de la soirée c'était hyper fluide dans le casque, un bonheur.

----------


## Flappie

Les JF-17 étaient bien des IA. Ils nous ont bien emmerdés. La prochaine fois qu'on me dit que la CAP adverse est molle, je ne mettrai que du JF-17 en face.  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

Ah ben clairement les JF17 ont fait le ménage, et en 10 secondes chrono svp!

----------


## Qiou87

> Les JF-17 étaient bien des IA. Ils nous ont bien emmerdés. La prochaine fois qu'on me dit que la CAP adverse est molle, je ne mettrai que du JF-17 en face.


Pour de la CAP velue je pense que Su-30, Mirage 2000-5, Su-33 et JF-17 font effectivement très bien le boulot surtout si tu mets les IA en excellent. Ils ont en commun de bons rapports poids-puissance pour donner de l'énergie aux missiles, de bons radars et des missiles Fox-3. Le SD-10 du JF-17 à moyenne portée est particulièrement létal d'ailleurs.

Après honnêtement si on est 2 en CAP de chaque côté, avec des 16 ou 18 qui savent ce qu'ils font, doit pas y avoir de soucis. Hier nos CAP étaient en sous-effectif, et les soucis de L-16 sur le Viper n'ont pas aidé je pense.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Pour de la CAP velue je pense que Su-30, Mirage 2000-5, Su-33 et JF-17 font effectivement très bien le boulot surtout si tu mets les IA en excellent. Ils ont en commun de bons rapports poids-puissance pour donner de l'énergie aux missiles, de bons radars et des missiles Fox-3. Le SD-10 du JF-17 à moyenne portée est particulièrement létal d'ailleurs.
> 
> Après honnêtement si on est 2 en CAP de chaque côté, avec des 16 ou 18 qui savent ce qu'ils font, doit pas y avoir de soucis. Hier nos CAP étaient en sous-effectif, et les soucis de L-16 sur le Viper n'ont pas aidé je pense.


on moi hier j'ai passé ma soirée à réparer mon warthog sans succès  ::cry:: 
Il semblerait que quelqu'un sur le forum a eu le même soucis (ici)

Je n'ai plus qu'a faire appel au support de TM et a ressortir mon X52-Pro.

----------


## Olis

Três bon support que celui de TM, il suffit de suivre la procédure, imprimer l'étiquette... et en 2-3 semaines c'est réparé

----------


## Miuw

> Salut les canards ! Est-ce que vous savez en combien de temps les sticks Gladiator NXT ont tendance à partir sur le site de VKB ? J'ai vu qu'il allait y avoir un restock cet après-midi, mais je suis occupé. :/





> Salut Miuw, aucune idée pour ma part. J'ai jamais preco chez eux. Le seul article que je leur ai acheté était en stock à l'époque.


Woooooh ! Le restock a finalement eu lieu aujourd'hui à 20h, mais leur site était toujours encore cassé à 23h, impossible de finaliser la commande... Je me suis endormi, puis là en me réveillant c'était toujours en stock et j'ai enfin pu commander !

----------


## Ranger 28

Sympa la soirée de mardi.  Bien que je ne sois pas très fier de mes résultats.  Trop de boulettes dues au manque de pratique et à la fatigue. 
@zan, je n'explique pas pourquoi tu as eu autant de soucis avec la l16. Mon premier viper était buggys, mais les suivants n'avaient pas de soucis. 
C'est un bug totalement aléatoire et vraiment casse noix. 
Sinon, ben c'est quand vous voulez.  Personnellement,  j'ai toujours plus plaisir à voler en multi que seul.

----------


## Qiou87

> Sinon, ben c'est quand vous voulez.  Personnellement,  j'ai toujours plus plaisir à voler en multi que seul.


Si y'a du monde on peut se faire du 4YA ce soir. Je pourrai me libérer je pense.

----------


## Tophe33

comme je n'arrive toujours pas à me libérer pour les soirées du mardi, je ne serai pas contre me dégourdir le manche ce soir  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> comme je n'arrive toujours pas à me libérer pour les soirées du mardi, je ne serai pas contre me dégourdir le manche ce soir


Avec plaisir. Je serai vers 21h sur le TS, on ira se marrer sur 4YA.

----------


## Setzer

Si jamais ça ne vole pas côté autruches je viendrai vous rejoindre.

----------


## Ranger 28

> Si jamais ça ne vole pas côté autruches je viendrai vous rejoindre.


Ah parce que toi tu vois des autruches qui volent ????  ::huh:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> comme je n'arrive toujours pas à me libérer pour les soirées du mardi, je ne serai pas contre me dégourdir le manche ce soir


Heu, dit comme ça, c'est un poil tendancieux quand même...

----------


## Flappie

> Si jamais ça ne vole pas côté autruches je viendrai vous rejoindre.


Et moi donc !

----------


## Tophe33

soirée encore très sympathique, merci  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Ce vendredi sur DCS, on a droit aux premières images du module Apache... et encore tout plein de jolis plans sur les nuages.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL- 2 Great Battles*: JDD n° 273 De la Normandie à Bodenplatte


*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1064156

Premier screen WIP de la carte Normandie avec la ville portuaire du Havre



La bonne nouvelle qui accompagne ce JDD, concerne la carte Bondenplatte, en effet les dév ont prévu d'allouer du temps à l'amélioration des nœuds ferroviaires bien trop simplifiés en l'état actuel.

Voici par exemple la nouvelle gare de triage d'Anvers en WIP

 

Le manque de réseau ferroviaire était l'un des quelques points noirs de cette très grande carte.

On se prend donc à rêver qu'ils trouvent aussi le temps et les ressources pour rajouter les autobhans d'où décollaient les Me262 qui manquent aussi cruellement. Et on ne serait pas contre non plus le rajout de nombreux petits villages et hameaux afin d'enrichir les campagnes bien vides entre les grandes villes. Même si d'un point de vue technique cela poserait peut-être quelques soucis de surcharge, la carte étant actuellement déjà la plus gourmande de tous les cartes.

C'est une des qualités de cette équipe de développeurs, le fait de continuer régulièrement à améliorer les anciens opus. 

Le post sur C6: http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=211737

----------


## Ranger 28

Just for fun ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?fbclid...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Qiou87

> Just for fun ...
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?fbclid...ature=youtu.be


Merci, c'est fantastique ce qu'il a fait. Maintenant je veux un F/A-18 en Lego pour mon bureau.  ::lol::

----------


## Setzer

Grave, c'est exactement ce que je me suis dit : need le F/A 18 en Lego!

----------


## Flappie

Ca ne va pas plaire à beaucoup de canards : RAZBAM tease encore un nouveau module, un hélico qui *n'est pas* le BO-105. C'est une nouvelle équipe qui a rejoint RAZBAM qui s'en occupe. On pourrait donc espérer une sortie façon MiG-19, c'est à dire un module quasi fini à sa sortie. Quelqu'un sur Hoggit dit que le son teasé ressemble à s'y méprendre au Super Puma, et je suis bien d'accord.

----------


## Qiou87

Le choix est cohérent avec leur carte Atlantique sud non? Mais bon ca sortira jamais de toute manière. Dommage.

----------


## Flappie

> Le choix est cohérent avec leur carte Atlantique sud non?


D'après Wikipédia, les argentins avaient des Puma. Donc peut-être un Puma, alors. C'est pas la même vitesse de pointe.

----------


## Qiou87

Bah disons qu’ils avaient visiblement cette envie de construire un truc autour de leur carte, ce serait bien de s’y tenir un peu. Après je comprends pas cette boîte qui tease des tonnes et ne sort rien, d’où vient l’argent pour tout ça?

----------


## Flappie

L'argent ? Il me semble que la plupart des dev-tiers font ça sur leur temps libre. Donc l'argent, ils l'ont déjà. Le seul truc qui leur coûte de l'argent à mon avis, ce sont les sessions d'enregistrements audio, les scans 3D, et les voyages qui vont avec, également utiles pour dialoguer sérieusement avec les SME. Et ça, ça doit se régler avec un emprunt à la banque remboursé par la vente des modules.

Faisons un point sur les modules annoncé par RAZBAM, par équipe:

*A team*

_Finis :_
KC-130 IA gratuit
KC-135R IA gratuit
Tarawa gratuit

_Quasi-finis* :_
M-2000C
AV-8B Harrier

_En dev :_
BO-105 en partenariat avec MilTech-5, qui bosse par ailleurs sur l'EuroFighter de TrueGrit !  ::lol:: 
A-29 Super Tucano
F-15E
IA-58 Pucara
Map des Malouines
Des navires anglais et argentins en pagaille
Sea King IA
Alouette III IA
OV-10
Mirage III
Super Etendard
Sea Harrier
M2000-5
M2000-D

*B Team*

_Quasi-fini* :_
MiG-19P

_En dev:_
MiG-23MLA

*C team*

_En dev:_
Hélico mystère

*fini au standard DCS, j'entends

On voit bien d'où vient le problème : Ron Zambrano collectionne les projets, mais les autres équipes, non.

----------


## war-p

D'ailleurs il n'y a pas eu très récemment des images extérieur du f15?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et je pensais que la Map était faite par une team à part.

----------


## Flappie

> Ah et je pensais que la Map était faite par une team à part.


Je ne crois pas. C'est Clarke qui fait la map et il est présenté ici. Les équipes B et C ne semblent pas présentées sur cette page.

----------


## Tugais

Tu as oublié les Mirage III, le Super Etendard et le Sea Harrier  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Oups ! Pardon, je me basais sur la liste de Silver Dragon, qu'il a apparemment revu à la baisse. 
Et puis les 2000-D et 2000-5, bien sûr !  :^_^:  C'est corrigé.

----------


## Tugais

Concernant le -5F et le Diesel il n'y a jamais eu de teasing de modèles 3D, alors que pour le SHAR, le Mirage et le Super Etendard on a eu droit à des captures d'écrans des modèles.

C'est vraiment dingue d'avoir autant de projets pour un total de deux codeurs.

Cela dit, je soutiens 100% leur vision de choisir un théâtre et de le peupler avec tous les assets des protagonistes présents pendant le conflit. Je n'ai aucun doute sur leur capacité à livrer la carte et ses assets "dans les temps", le plus inquiétant ce sont vraiment tous les avions pilotables qu'ils ont sur leur to-do list.

D'ailleurs l'une des dernière capture des Malouines datant de ce matin :



Il y a d'autres photos qui font pas mal penser aux Fjords de nos amis nordiques. Ca peut faire un très chouette terrain de jeu pour les Viggens.

----------


## Qiou87

Bien d'accord avec toi *Tugais*: la vision "un théâtre et ses assets" est très cohérente et fait du bien dans DCS. Ils ont un gars qui fait la carte et que la carte à priori, donc on peut espérer qu'elle sera livrée dans un délai raisonnable. Je suis personnellement super enthousiaste: on aura de belles montagnes, des zones type fjords comme tu dis pour faire du conflit fictif "type nordique", beaucoup d'eau pour de l'aéronaval... Je crois vraiment en ce théâtre (beaucoup plus que dans les Mariannes, désolé pour ED, mais perso je me tape que les palmiers soient superbes si la superficie terrestre totale est de 1000km²). Pour les assets IA aussi, ça paraît jouable, en tout cas une partie du pack avec la carte et complément ensuite au fur et à mesure.

Et je suis d'accord aussi sur le reste: trop de projets, pas assez de ressources, on ne voit pas comment ils vont en finir la moitié. Le Mudhen est teasé depuis 2012 je crois, non? Il me semble qu'ils ont parlé de se concentrer sur 1-2 modules à sortir (F-15E car c'est celui qui se vendra le mieux, et Super Tucano je crois car bien avancé). Mais même comme ça et vu qu'ils essaient d'abord de finir L'AV-8B et le M-2000C (ce qu'ils auraient dû faire depuis longtemps, ils auraient moins de soucis d'image), on verra rien de neuf de leur part avant 2022 au mieux.

C'est d'ailleurs marrant de voir l'écart de réputation ; Heatblur tease un A-6 par l'intermédiaire d'une vidéo d'ED "wow trop bien prenez mon argent on préco quand?". Razbam tease un nouvel hélico? "Heu les gars, c'est bien de lancer un 36e projet, mais on s'en fout, livrez déjà les autres".

C'est dommage parce que ce qu'ils sortent, ils le sortent plutôt bien. Le M-2000C est un bon module, pas exemplaire, mais bon, et avec un contenu solo 5 étoiles. Idem pour le Harrier qui, une fois ses bugs réglés, devrait être un vrai bon jet intéressant et ils ont enfin sorti du bon contenu solo pour également. Et contrairement à un Polychop, je ne crois pas que Razbam se fasse attaquer sur les modèles de vols de leurs avions, c'est plus sur la finition.

----------


## Bacab

J'avais pas vu mais merci Flappie d'avoir confirmé ce bug : https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/258269...set-in-the-me/
Il m'a presque rendu fou (c'est difficile de synchroniser des vols et des triggers lorsque l'AI ne respecte pas les vitesses commandées  ::): )

----------


## Flappie

> C'est d'ailleurs marrant de voir l'écart de réputation ; Heatblur tease un A-6 par l'intermédiaire d'une vidéo d'ED "wow trop bien prenez mon argent on préco quand?". Razbam tease un nouvel hélico? "Heu les gars, c'est bien de lancer un 36e projet, mais on s'en fout, livrez déjà les autres".


Parlons d'Heatblur, tiens. Le Viggen est en EA depuis 4 ans, et on avait beau leur signaler tout plein de bugs et de missing features, on avait très très peu de retours. Pendant tout ce temps, le Tomcat a eu la part belle avec de très grosses mises à jour bien régulières. Mais Heatblur vient d'annoncer le gel du boulot sur le Tomcat pour livrer un énorme patch Viggen "en mars", qui incluerait notamment certaines des missing features.

J'ai hâte de voir ce que ça va donner.

Mais bref, il ne suffit pas de s'en tenir à un ou deux modules promis pour avoir bonne presse : il faut aussi répondre à la communauté très régulièrement, et de ce côté-là, Heatblur a clairement laissé le Viggen de côté pendant très longtemps. Évidemment, la popularité de ces modules n'est pas la même du tout (cf. image), mais on est clients aussi, bordayl.

----------


## war-p

> Parlons d'Heatblur, tiens. Le Viggen est en EA depuis 4 ans, et on avait beau leur signaler tout plein de bugs et de missing features, on avait très très peu de retours. Pendant tout ce temps, le Tomcat a eu la part belle avec de très grosses mises à jour bien régulières. Mais Heatblur vient d'annoncer le gel du boulot sur le Tomcat pour livrer un énorme patch Viggen "en mars", qui incluerait notamment certaines des missing features.
> 
> J'ai hâte de voir ce que ça va donner.
> 
> Mais bref, il ne suffit pas de s'en tenir à un ou deux modules promis pour avoir bonne presse : il faut aussi répondre à la communauté très régulièrement, et de ce côté-là, Heatblur a clairement laissé le Viggen de côté pendant très longtemps. Évidemment, la popularité de ces modules n'est pas la même du tout (cf. image), mais on est clients aussi, bordayl.
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/nzgBFtn/image.png


Ils s'en foutent, t'as déjà payé  ::trollface::  (à mon avis c'est là le fond du problème)

----------


## Setzer

Quoi, sortie d'ea? on va donc avoir une horloge fonctionnelle dans le Viggen?! :P

----------


## Flappie

> Ils s'en foutent, t'as déjà payé  (à mon avis c'est là le fond du problème)


Je m'insurge ! ('spèce de troll, j'ai mordu à l'hameçon)

Je trouve ta remarque valable pour n'importe quel plateformer (par exemple) : à sa sortie, il est vendu par paquets de 12, mais trois ans après, il trouve très peu de nouveaux clients, ceux-ci étant plus intéressés par les plateformers à paraître. Bref, intérêt commercial de maintenir un plateformer 3 ans après sa sortie : proche du néant (juste un peu de com').

DCS n'est pas un jeu comme les autres dans la mesure où il est conçu pour durer, et que chaque module est une pierre à l'édifice qui reste *visible en permanence* (imagine un "Street Fighter World" : toujours + de combattants, mais tu peux toujours triper avec Ryu et Ken). Les dev ont donc tout intérêt à peaufiner et à maintenir leurs modules à jour pour éviter d'entendre "_prends plutôt le F-5, le Viggen ne sera jamais terminé de toute façon_".


@Setzer : Une horloge analogique fonctionnelle alors que le data panel peut t'afficher l'heure ? Pourquoi faire ?  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

C'était presque pas du troll. Sinon je sais pas pourquoi je pensais que le super tucano était annulé. Mais, perso je serai franchement interressé par un super étendard et un IIIC s'ils sortent un jour.

----------


## Tophe33

salut, des motivés pour une petite virée sur 4ya ce soir ?

----------


## davidmontpellier

> salut, des motivés pour une petite virée sur 4ya ce soir ?


Yes

----------


## Qiou87

Pas mal de news, screens et vidéos postées par Ugra sur la carte Syrie et les améliorations en cours. Je flippe de ces détails sur Ramat David qui rame déjà pas mal chez moi, mais d’après eux ils ont optimisé et continuent. On verra bien!

----------


## Qiou87

*Inscriptions pour mardi 2 mars - 21h - DCS World stable*

Qiou - peut-être (X-Wing, CAP ou CAS)
Zan - Viper, CAP
Flappie - Viggen
Setzer - Hornet / Viggen
David - MK2 CAS
Papagueff - M2000 / A10C II
Papanowel: Hornet
Dusty: Tomcat / Hornet / A10C II
Lilian: M2000 / JF-17 / Tomcat
Tux: Hornet CAP/CAS/SEAD
Ranger: Viper ou M2000
Tophe: M2000 ou Hornet

Je propose donc que chacun s'inscrive pour demain, comme cela avait été proposé par Flappie. L'idée étant qu'on puisse trouver une mission à l'avance. Comme d'hab donnez votre pseudo + avion(s).

Je devrai pouvoir participer mais c'est pas garanti (je suis malade). On va voir.

----------


## partizan

Zan : Viper CAP

----------


## Flappie

Flappie : AJS37

----------


## Setzer

Setzer F/A 18 ou AJS 37

----------


## davidmontpellier

David: F/A-18C CAP/CAS ou MK2 CAS

----------


## Qiou87

> David: F/A-18C CAP/CAS ou MK2 CAS


MK2 CAS? Kesako? Une faute de frappe pour M2K (auquel cas wow, utiliser ça en CAS, respect) ou alors tu parles du A10C II qu'on t'a vu piloter récemment?

----------


## papagueff

papagueff/ mirage 2000/A10c

----------


## davidmontpellier

> MK2 CAS? Kesako? Une faute de frappe pour M2K (auquel cas wow, utiliser ça en CAS, respect) ou alors tu parles du A10C II qu'on t'a vu piloter récemment?


Non je persiste un MK2 en CAS :-)

----------


## Papanowel

Papanowel : F/A 18

----------


## ze_droopy

F-14, A-10C II ou F-18

----------


## Liliann

> *Inscriptions pour mardi 2 mars - 21h - DCS World stable*
> 
> Qiou - peut-être (X-Wing, CAP ou CAS)
> Zan - Viper, CAP
> Flappie - Viggen
> Setzer - Hornet / Viggen
> David - MK2 CAS
> Papagueff - M2K / A10C II
> Papanowel: Hornet
> ...


Lilian: 2000 / JF-17/Tomcat

----------


## TuxFr78

Tux : hornet CAP ou CAS/SEAD

----------


## Ranger 28

2000D, ou viper suivant la mission (oui, je suis sérieux)

----------


## TuxFr78

J'ai eu un peu de temps pour tester la beta et le F18
C'est du délire le radar de sol !
A part les cibles statiques au sol, il détecte tout et le TGP sert juste à vérifier que c'est bien la bonne cible en gros
Ca va être difficile de voler en A10C maintenant : entre les temps de vol pour rejoindre la cible et l'acquisition uniquement au TGP, il ne restera plus grand chose quand les F18 seront dans les parages

----------


## Qiou87

> 2000D, ou viper suivant la mission (oui, je suis sérieux)


Entre le MK2 inconnu de David et ton 2000D qui n'est pas un module de DCS, va falloir que vous m'expliquiez ce que vous fabriquez tous les deux. C'est louche.  :tired: 

@Tux: c'est plus que le 18 est déjà RTB pour réarmer et ravitailler quand l'A10 arrive, vu que l'emport et la capacité en fuel ne sont pas vraiment comparables... Et puis le Hornet a un canon inutile sur les cibles au sol.

----------


## TuxFr78

> @Tux: c'est plus que le 18 est déjà RTB pour réarmer et ravitailler quand l'A10 arrive, vu que l'emport et la capacité en fuel ne sont pas vraiment comparables... Et puis le Hornet a un canon inutile sur les cibles au sol.


Ca peut être intéressant si les F18 sont envoyés pour traiter les menaces sol/air avant l'arrivée des A10C mais ça nécessite de bien se synchroniser

----------


## Qiou87

> Ca peut être intéressant si les F18 sont envoyés pour traiter les menaces sol/air avant l'arrivée des A10C mais ça nécessite de bien se synchroniser


C'est un peu comme ça que je vois la complémentarité ; tu envoies les 16 ou 18 pour traiter les SAMs et éventuellement AAA, et en général ils sont winchester après. A ce moment-là tes A10 arrivent et peuvent traiter sereinement les blindés et autre. Mais je ne vois pas le Hornet comme remplaçant d'un A10, son autonomie, son absence de blindage et son emport bien plus limité n'en font pas une plateforme de CAS très efficace. Il est excellent pour une frappe ciblée cependant, si par exemple tu sais qu'un certain convoi passe par là vers telle heure, comme tu le disais le radar te permettra de trouver la cible et de l'avoiner depuis 30,000 pieds à la bombe guidée laser sans jamais que les types ne se soient aperçus qu'ils étaient ciblés. Mais c'est pas le même profil de mission qu'un Warthog.

Maintenant que je maîtrise bien le Viggen, je commence à réfléchir à apprendre un nouveau module. Et justement, je reviens encore sur le Hog...  ::siffle::  Sauf s'ils nous sortent le Hind dans pas trop longtemps.

----------


## war-p

Je m'insurge, radar a/g en mode gmt, Maverick F, un convoi, et c'est plié en 2 min, et le canon suffit pour les cibles molles. Blague à part, c'est sur que ça se complète, mais avec le F18 et le F16 peut être un jour, tu peux être plus vite sur cible, traîter ces cibles plus rapidement et repartir aussi sec. Et si t'as besoin de rester sur zone, tu peux refuel. Après, tu peux aussi utiliser des stand off weapons qui vont faire le café sans que t'ai besoin de t'approcher.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et si t'attend encore un peu plus t'as le f15e et l'apache qui vont arriver  ::trollface::

----------


## Qiou87

> Je m'insurge, radar a/g en mode gmt, Maverick F, un convoi, et c'est plié en 2 min, et le canon suffit pour les cibles molles. Blague à part, c'est sur que ça se complète, mais avec le F18 et le F16 peut être un jour, tu peux être plus vite sur cible, traîter ces cibles plus rapidement et repartir aussi sec. Et si t'as besoin de rester sur zone, tu peux refuel. Après, tu peux aussi utiliser des stand off weapons qui vont faire le café sans que t'ai besoin de t'approcher.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ah et si t'attend encore un peu plus t'as le f15e et l'apache qui vont arriver


SOW = cible immobile (sauf les dernières avec guidage terminal laser)
Hornet = 4x Mavs et c'est tout, t'es vite limité (pour ça le Viper avec ses 10 fait bien mieux)

Et en passant bas, il suffit d'une rafale d'un Shilka pour faire tomber un fragile Hornet ou Viper.

On l'a expérimenté l'autre jour avec Papanowel, on était 2 Hornets face à 2 convois, c'était loin d'être en 2min. Le souci est rarement le pétrole sauf si t'es loin, c'est juste que t'es Winchester. Entre les SAMs IR, les arbres qui masquent les cibles au Mavs, et le fait que si tu ralentis pour viser proprement tu te fais défoncer par les AAA, on était loin d'être à l'aise.

----------


## war-p

Avec le GMT, t'as pas besoin de viser, ça se fait tout seul. Et ma mauvaise foie dirait que l'agm154c est censé avoir un système de reconnaissance terminal pour taper des cibles mobile, mais je ne sais pas si ça marche dans dcs. Et puis winchester => retour au pa et réarmement j'ai envie de dire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après faut arriver à conserver l'élément de surprise. Tout ce qui est à guidage optique de fera surprendre par une première passe basse et rapide.

----------


## Tophe33

Tophe : présent ce soir pour du M2000 (ou du F18 si besoin)  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Avec le GMT, t'as pas besoin de viser, ça se fait tout seul. Et ma mauvaise foie dirait que l'agm154c est censé avoir un système de reconnaissance terminal pour taper des cibles mobile, mais je ne sais pas si ça marche dans dcs. Et puis winchester => retour au pa et réarmement j'ai envie de dire.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Après faut arriver à conserver l'élément de surprise. Tout ce qui est à guidage optique de fera surprendre par une première passe basse et rapide.


Le GMT est capable de guider des Mavs aussi? Faut que j'essaie tiens, j'ai la beta dans un coin aussi. Pour les 154C ils ne sont pas guidés en terminal par autre chose que le GPS, en tout cas dans DCS. Si ta cible bouge c'est fini, ce qui est par exemple le cas dans certaines attaques de terrains où tu tapes une première cible et les autres (proches) se bougent de 30m. Si tes JSOW arrivent trop séparées tu rates des cibles comme ça.

Après t'as ta vision, pas de souci, je te dis juste que la réalité (surtout pour des pilotes en herbe qui volent sur leurs écrans/casques VR comme nous) n'est pas toujours aussi simple. Le principe du couteau suisse ça reste qu'il n'est pas l'outil ultime pour toutes les tâches.

Ca s'annonce pas mal ce soir, on a déjà 12 inscrits c'est cool. *@Flappie*: t'as une mission sous le coude ou on va rusher le serveur 4YA du coup?  ::):

----------


## war-p

Oui, pour le GMT, il est capable de trouver les cible pour le Maverick qui passe en hand-off et se cale directement sur la cible. Tu peux faire une seule passe et détruire 4 tanks dans la foulée sans te mettre à porté de tir de shilka ou autres systèmes IR. Pour l'agm154c dans la réalité, il est équipé d'un système de reconnaissance automatique de cible et tape une cible chaude prédéfini. Après il y aussi des trucs subtiles comme le slam.  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Après il y aussi des trucs subtiles comme le slam.


T'inquiète, une fois le Viper un peu plus avancé avec radar A/G notamment, je sens que la subtilité va prendre du galon #CBU-97. Face à un convoi une seule peut suffire et t'en as jusqu'à 10 sous les ailes.  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

> T'inquiète, une fois le Viper un peu plus avancé avec radar A/G notamment, je sens que la subtilité va prendre du galon #CBU-97. Face à un convoi une seule peut suffire et t'en as jusqu'à 10 sous les ailes.


Ouais voilà  ::ninja:: 
Enfin t'as déjà pas besoin du radar  ::ninja:: 
Mais bon on en reparlera sur la carte des Malouines  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quand il faudra faire 150nm pour vaguement toucher la piste de port Stanley :englishstyle:
D'ailleurs c'est bête qu'on ai pas ascension sur la future carte.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tien d'ailleurs, après quelques recherches j'ai découvert qu'il y avait des typhoon en poste dans les Malouines.  ::O:

----------


## FIVE-one

Présent en Hornet s'il y a de la place !

----------


## Flappie

Pour ce soir, une mission Syrie toute neuve.  :Cigare: 

L'extrémité nord du Liban est contrôlé par des séparatistes affiliés à la Syrie. L'OTAN a été dépêché sur place et la Syrie est montée sur ses grands chevaux. La guerre est maintenant déclarée.
Nous partirons de l'aéroport international de Beyrouth et nous remonterons gentiment en territoire syrien jusqu'à demande de cessez-le-feu.

*Liban*
WP1. Libération d'Abel Chém de Rene Mouawad (CAS) 
WP2. Libération de Wujah Al-Hajar (CAS)

*Syrie*
WP3. Destruction des défenses d'Al Qusayr (SEAD) (si vous tardez, une paire de F-117 s'en occupera)
WP3. Destruction de la piste d'Al Qusayr (CAS)

WP4. Destruction des défenses d'Hama (SEAD)
WP4. Destruction de la piste d'Hama (CAS)

WP5. Position blindée ennemie (CAS)
WP6. Position blindée ennemie (CAS)

WP7. Destruction des défenses d'Abu Al Duhur (SEAD)
WP7. Destruction de la piste d'Abu Al Duhur (CAS)

----------


## Tophe33

@Flappie merci pour le menu, ça met en appétit  :;):

----------


## Setzer

> *Liban*
> WP1. Libération d'Abel Chém.


Mais kilékon xD

----------


## ze_droopy

Et la destruction des geôles fascistes?

----------


## SergeyevK

Pour ceux que ça interesse, j'ai uploadé 13 livrées révisées du F-16 aux couleurs de la JASDF : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...tags=ViperZero

----------


## Tophe33

Merci pour la soirée très sympathique ( merci Flappie pour la mission)  ::):

----------


## Papanowel

+1, merci à tous et à Flappie pour la mission.

----------


## Setzer

Ouep la luminosité du début de mission était superbe et la mission top, super soirée, merci Flappie  ::):

----------


## TuxFr78

> Ouep la luminosité du début de mission était superbe et la mission top, super soirée, merci Flappie


Super soirée effectivement !
Vivement les nouveaux nuages

----------


## Qiou87

Merci à Flappie pour la mission, et désolé de m'être esquivé un peu tôt mais j'avais sérieusement besoin de dormir et j'avais plus la foi de repartir de Beyrouth (les différents slots "hot" en Viggen ne marchaient pas, j'ai testé les 3). Pas grave, c'était fun quand même, et tu m'en as  mis plein les yeux en cadeau (parce que ouais, même en VR ça peut être beau  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Flappie

Dommage que j'aie manqué de temps pour finir la mission : on était censés se poser sur des routes pour ravitailler, nous autres pilotes nordiques. J'ajouterai les FARP invisibles la prochaine fois.

----------


## BoZoin

Vous avez l'air d'avoir passé une bonne soirée  ::): 
De mon côté en solo, j'ai commencé à bosser le viggen. Et j'ai 2-3 questions :
- M/71 : J'ai essayé pour la première fois de jouer sur AYA. Mais du coup pas de brief de mission, je repère des cibles sur la carte et j'y vais. Comment faites vous pour trouver le QFE lorsque vous voulez bombarder une cible ? J'ai l'altitude sur la carte mais pas le QFE... Du coup j'y vais un peu au pif...
- Le RB-05 ??? C'est quoi le fuck ce machin ? Après 2 heures de test impossible de toucher un truc. A la limite si j'appuie sur F6 et que je prend la vue missile j'arrive à faire quelque chose, mais depuis mon cockpit ma précision est ridicule. Bon j'imagine que je manque juste d'entraînement...

Merci pour le conseil en tout cas. C'est un super module. Très sympa à piloter. Ça me change bien du M2K.  :;):

----------


## TroyMcClure

> - Le RB-05 ??? C'est quoi le fuck ce machin ? Après 2 heures de test impossible de toucher un truc. A la limite si j'appuie sur F6 et que je prend la vue missile j'arrive à faire quelque chose, mais depuis mon cockpit ma précision est ridicule. Bon j'imagine que je manque juste d'entraînement...


C'est spécial au premier abord, et je ne suis pas sûr de vouloir l'utiliser en combat, mais à l'entraînement j'ai trouvé ça super fun en fait. C'est tellement différent d'autres armes !
Même en ayant fait les missions d'entraînement plein de fois, j'ai toujours énormément de mal toucher au but et je suis sûr que c'est une question d'entraînement.
J'ai lu quelque part (ici ?) que les vrais pilotes de Viggen à l'époque devaient réussir au moins une centaine de fois en simulateur avant d'être autorisés à en tirer un seul en entraînement réel.

----------


## Papanowel

::wub::

----------


## Setzer

Perso le rb05 je ne m'en sers tout simplement pas, pour moi il n'a aucun avantage comparé aux Mav.

----------


## Sigps220

Le rb05 c'est plutôt l'ancêtre du Maverick. C'est la même génération que la bombe Walleye. Effectivement, le Maverick est bien meilleur et autonome.

----------


## Ranger 28

Merci pour la mission Flappie.  Très bonne soirée hier.  On a pas été vraiment efficace,  mais on s'est bien marré. 
À refaite

----------


## Qiou87

> 


Work in progress since 2012. Donc ne t'affole pas trop, oui ça fait envie, oui ce jet doit être super fun dans DCS... Mais on est pas prêt de s'asseoir dans son cockpit virtuel. Zambrano alimente le hype train sur un tas de trucs, c'est son kif...

----------


## davidmontpellier

> Merci pour la mission Flappie.  Très bonne soirée hier.  On a pas été vraiment efficace,  mais on s'est bien marré. 
> À refaite


Merci pour ta mission Flappie.
On c'est bien marré en M2K (mention spéciale au passage en radada dans les montagnes au nord de Beyrouth).

En tout cas en M2K même si on a pas tapé grand chose c'est toujours un pied énorme à voler en escadrille.

Avec un ravitaillement en vol et c'était parfait  ::ninja::

----------


## Papanowel

> Work in progress since 2012. Donc ne t'affole pas trop, oui ça fait envie, oui ce jet doit être super fun dans DCS... Mais on est pas prêt de s'asseoir dans son cockpit virtuel. Zambrano alimente le hype train sur un tas de trucs, c'est son kif...


Ah mais je suis au courant des faits mais je persiste à croire qu'on l'aura un jour ou l'autre ce module. 
Il semblerait aussi qu'un nouveau programmeur a intégré l'équipe. Visiblement c'est là où le bas blesse avec tous ces modules annoncés alors que ceux sortis ne sont pas considéré comme fini.

----------


## Flappie

> De mon côté en solo, j'ai commencé à bosser le viggen. Et j'ai 2-3 questions :
> - M/71 : J'ai essayé pour la première fois de jouer sur AYA. Mais du coup pas de brief de mission, je repère des cibles sur la carte et j'y vais. Comment faites vous pour trouver le QFE lorsque vous voulez bombarder une cible ? J'ai l'altitude sur la carte mais pas le QFE... Du coup j'y vais un peu au pif...
> - Le RB-05 ??? C'est quoi le fuck ce machin ? Après 2 heures de test impossible de toucher un truc. A la limite si j'appuie sur F6 et que je prend la vue missile j'arrive à faire quelque chose, mais depuis mon cockpit ma précision est ridicule. Bon j'imagine que je manque juste d'entraînement...


Pour le QFE, il y a deux cas de figure :
- Si ta cible est proche d'un de tes waypoints, le QFE des waypoints se trouve dans le kneeboard (RCtrl + K).
- Sinon, tu peux :
---> Entrer les coordoonées de la cible récupérées sur le vue F10 dans le data panel en mode REF LOLA in (attention, entrer Est/Ouest avant Nord/Sud !)
---> Créer un marqueur en vue F10 que tu récupères en waypoint en chargeant la cartouche ainsi générée, cf. manuel du Viggen (ça se passe dans la dernière page du kneeboard)
---> Effectuer une règle de trois (outil rudmentaire dispo ici).
---> Voler au-dessus d'un terrain plat à l'altitude de ta cible, et bidouiller la QFE afin que ton alti baro affiche la même chose que ton alti radar (décrit dans la dernière version du guide de Chuck)

Pour le Rb05, il faut savoir que les pilotes suédois l'ont progressivement abandonné au profit du Maverick (Rb75). Nous l'utilisons très rarement en mission. Toutefois, étant guidé à la main, il a l'énorme avantage d'être versatile : si un Maverick ne locke pas tel ou tel bâtiment, le Rb05 va là où tu lui dis d'aller. Attention toutefois : dès que tu actives le trigger UNSAFE en ayant sélectionné le Rb05, tu as environ 40 secondes pour tirer. Après ça, sa batterie est à plat et il part tout droit.  ::ninja:: 

A noter qu'Heatblur a reconnu que le flare du Rb05 était trop faible en jeu. J'imagine que ce sera corrigé dans le prochain gros patch du Viggen. Personnellement, je vise toujours juste au-dessus de ma cible, ainsi je vois toujours les deux, et ça me donne une petite idée de la distance qui les sépare. Quand je pense que le missile va taper dans les 3 secondes, je le rabats vers le bas pour qu'il masque ma cible. Et boum. Pas facile à utiliser mais tellement satisfaisant quand ça fonctionne !  ::): 




> Avec un ravitaillement en vol et c'était parfait


Pour une fois, y'avait un tanker.

----------


## Setzer

Perso le rb05 pourrait être utile sur un bâtiment mais autant utiliser les mk71. Pour tout ce qui est véhicule rb75 ftw. La rb05 c'est juste pour la frime, hein Flappie  ::P:

----------


## Sigps220

> Perso le rb05 pourrait être utile sur un bâtiment mais autant utiliser les mk71. Pour tout ce qui est véhicule rb75 ftw. La rb05 c'est juste pour la frime, hein Flappie


Le rb05 c'est une grosse bête, 160 kg d'explosif, pas vraiment le même usage que les mk71 qui sont plus léger. DCS ne gère pas trop bien cela, mais un grosse bombe peut abattre un bâtiment là où plusieurs petites peuvent juste trouer quelques fenêtres.

Typiquement pour détruire un pont, il vaut mieux utiliser un rb05 pour viser une pile de pont que plusieurs petites bombes. 

Mais DCS ne gère pas bien ce type de destruction, c'est dommage c'est un point important la destruction d'infrastructure logistique.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai déjà pété une pile de pont avec le Rb05, oui, dans une mission de Nico.

Au sujet des ponts, j'ai fait une curieuse découverte récemment. Je devais faire rouler le Viggen sur des ponts pour vérifier qu'un bug avait bien été résolu (le Viggen était censé "sauter" en franchissant un pont). Déception : pas de Viggen qui saute, le bug ayant été résolu. Mais soudain, que vois-je ? Le pont prend feu ! Je m'éloigne et continue ma route à 30 km/h pour atteindre un second pont, qui cette fois ne prend pas feu. Retour sur le premier pont : l'incendie s'est arrêté. Il est vrai que le béton n'a jamais été un très bon comburant.  :Indeed: 

Les images valant mieux que des mots (4:00) :




Au passage, réaliser ce test m'avait donné envie d'organiser un rally-taxi sur DCS. Ca vous tente ?  ::lol::

----------


## war-p

> J'ai déjà pété une pile de pont avec le Rb05, oui, dans une mission de Nico.
> 
> Au sujet des ponts, j'ai fait une curieuse découverte récemment. Je devais faire rouler le Viggen sur des ponts pour vérifier qu'un bug avait bien été résolu (le Viggen était censé "sauter" en franchissant un pont). Déception : pas de Viggen qui saute, le bug ayant été résolu. Mais soudain, que vois-je ? Le pont prend feu ! Je m'éloigne et continue ma route à 30 km/h pour atteindre un second pont, qui cette fois ne prend pas feu. Retour sur le premier pont : l'incendie s'est arrêté. Il est vrai que le béton n'a jamais été un très bon comburant.


Tu sais si tu veux te balader sur les routes et les ponts il y a combined arms  ::XD::

----------


## BoZoin

> Pour le QFE, il y a deux cas de figure :
> - Si ta cible est proche d'un de tes waypoints, le QFE des waypoints se trouve dans le kneeboard (RCtrl + K).
> - Sinon, tu peux :
> ---> Entrer les coordoonées de la cible récupérées sur le vue F10 dans le data panel en mode REF LOLA in (attention, entrer Est/Ouest avant Nord/Sud !)
> ---> Créer un marqueur en vue F10 que tu récupères en waypoint en chargeant la cartouche ainsi générée, cf. manuel du Viggen (ça se passe dans la dernière page du kneeboard)
> ---> Effectuer une règle de trois (outil rudmentaire dispo ici).
> ---> Voler au-dessus d'un terrain plat à l'altitude de ta cible, et bidouiller la QFE afin que ton alti baro affiche la même chose que ton alti radar (décrit dans la dernière version du guide de Chuck)


 ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::  
Merci pour toutes ces infos !

----------


## JanSolo

Excellente soirée hier soir, comme toujours. Je me suis bien amusé.
Dommage que je n'arrive pas à poster quelques screens, le site merdouille, j'avais un beau décollage en 4ème urgence de Papagueff suite à un M2K qui faisait un passage bas, non qui se posait sur la grosse Renée.
Quelques uns aussi d'un F14 chassant le Flappie planqué derrière des arbres.

----------


## davidmontpellier

On sera sur le TS ce soir pour ceux qui veulent faire du 4YA

----------


## Qiou87

> On sera sur le TS ce soir pour ceux qui veulent faire du 4YA


Je devrai pouvoir être là.

----------


## Qiou87

Et bah c'était sympa! Et j'ai pu tester l'hospitalité russe: carburant et munitions pas de soucis, le décollage m'a demandé tout le pont mais c'est passé aussi.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

La stable de DCS vient d’être mise à jour, on y retrouve les ajouts sur le Hornet notamment. Beaucoup de fix sur les modules Razbam aussi comme ils ont promis de les finir avant de sortir autre chose. Y a un tas de nouvelles campagnes solo disponibles aussi.

A priori cela veut dire qu’ED en a fini avec la 2.5.6, et se prépare à la 2.7 en bêta autour de la fin du mois comme cela avait été annoncé.

----------


## Setzer

Cool!

Ptin les nuages ça va ptet bien me faire basculer sur l'OB du coup :s

----------


## pollux 18

*Il-2 Great Battles*: JDD N°274 avec du Cockpit de Thyphoon Mk.Ib


*L’annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1066707

L'ajout  de nouveau bateau pour la Normandie comme le LCI l (Landing Craft Infantry, Large)

 

Et surtout les premières screens du cockpit du Thyphoon MK.Ib









Sortie prévu pour le début d'été...


Le post sur C6: https://www.checksix-forums.com/view...35572#p1835572

----------


## Qiou87

Dispo ce soir sur le TS pour tester les ajouts de la stable. Je suis curieux de voir ces différents modes radar et le brouilleur du Hornet par exemple...

----------


## davidmontpellier

présent

----------


## war-p

> Dispo ce soir sur le TS pour tester les ajouts de la stable. Je suis curieux de voir ces différents modes radar et le brouilleur du Hornet par exemple...


Tiens si tu testes le brouilleur, je suis curieux de savoir comment ça marche! J'avais aussi testé me mode de leurres auto, mais je sais pas si ça a marché.

----------


## Ranger 28

J'y suis

----------


## Flappie

J'arrive !!

----------


## Setzer

Je suis là dans 10 min

----------


## Qiou87

> Tiens si tu testes le brouilleur, je suis curieux de savoir comment ça marche! J'avais aussi testé me mode de leurres auto, mais je sais pas si ça a marché.


Tu te mets en XMIT sur le panneau des contre-mesures en bas du AMPCD. Lorsque tu es accroché le brouilleur s'active (JAMMER ON sur l'écran du radar). Ton radar devient inactif, tu ne peux pas engager de cible. Les cibles perdent l'accrochage à une certaine distance, mais en dessous de 20nm cela n'influe plus car le faisceau radar devient trop puissant.

J'ai trouvé ça intéressant face à un SA-11 qui m'accrochait, et à longue portée face à un Su-33 pour décrocher son Fox-3 avant qu'il ne passe en autodirecteur. A courte portée c'est inutile.

----------


## Flappie

> A courte portée c'est inutile.


Et même fortement déconseillé à cause du Home on Jam!

----------


## war-p

> Tu te mets en XMIT sur le panneau des contre-mesures en bas du AMPCD. Lorsque tu es accroché le brouilleur s'active (JAMMER ON sur l'écran du radar). Ton radar devient inactif, tu ne peux pas engager de cible. Les cibles perdent l'accrochage à une certaine distance, mais en dessous de 20nm cela n'influe plus car le faisceau radar devient trop puissant.
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça intéressant face à un SA-11 qui m'accrochait, et à longue portée face à un Su-33 pour décrocher son Fox-3 avant qu'il ne passe en autodirecteur. A courte portée c'est inutile.


Tu veux pas plutôt dire fox1 sur le 33? 
D'ailleurs ça peut pas poser de problème avec le home on jam avec les fox1?
Sinon, bon résumé, je testerai ça dès que possible, ça doit être pas mal pour saturer l'espace.

EDIT : Grillé tendrement d'un côté par Flappie...

D'ailleurs, il semblerait d'après quelques lectures sur reddit et wikipedia (paye ta source d'info fiable  ::ninja:: ) le hoj dans la vraie vie, c'est pas aussi magique que dans dcs  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Qiou87

Je parlais bien de Fox3: tu veux le décrocher tôt tant qu’il est guidé par le lanceur donc tu tires aussi pour l’occuper à défendre et tu brouilles. Si le lanceur décroche son lock tôt le missile arrive dans la zone où tu étais, il ne corrige pas sa trajectoire en cours de vol. Ca te laisse le temps de te barrer, et quand le missile active son propre radar il ne trouvera rien.  :;):

----------


## war-p

> Je parlais bien de Fox3: tu veux le décrocher tôt tant qu’il est guidé par le lanceur donc tu tires aussi pour l’occuper à défendre et tu brouilles. Si le lanceur décroche son lock tôt le missile arrive dans la zone où tu étais, il ne corrige pas sa trajectoire en cours de vol. Ca te laisse le temps de te barrer, et quand le missile active son propre radar il ne trouvera rien.


Ouais pas faux, par contre faut avoir l'alerte de tir missile que tu n'a pas si ton adversaire est en tws. De plus il me semble que le su33 n'emporte pas de fox3, seul le j11 en est capable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens d'ailleurs, ils ont corrigé le bug du Phoenix qui partait en autodirecteur dès le départ du missile ?

----------


## partizan

Miracle on va pouvoir reprendre la police du ciel en 2000  > Fixed: Police light ON/OFF switch.
 :^_^:

----------


## war-p

> Miracle on va pouvoir reprendre la police du ciel en 2000  > Fixed: Police light ON/OFF switch.


Il faut espérer que la lumière illumine quelque chose  ::ninja::

----------


## Tugais

Ils ont modifié les LOD pour régler justement les soucis d'intensité d'éclairage du Mirage.

----------


## Ranger 28

Coucou mes canards.

Pour ceux qui veulent, j'avais ouvert un Discord pour DCS. Plusieurs m'y ont déjà rejoint histoire de ne pas polluer le forum avec des conneries, connaître les dispo de chacun...
Si d'autres veulent venir, aucun soucis. Un petit mp, et je vous enverrai les invitations.

Il ne s'agit pas de kidnapper des canards hein ! C'est juste pour discuter sans pour autant polluer ou pourrir le forum.

----------


## Flappie

Un Discord, tu veux dire ?

----------


## Ranger 28

oups... oui, je corrige... Ca c'est l'apéro du samedi soir...

----------


## Papanowel

Salut les canards,

Dites, pouvez-vous me dire où puis-je trouver la version coop de la campagne F14 Operation Reforger – The Iron Heel ?
Je ne parviens pas à les trouver.

----------


## Flappie

Ici : https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/255558...omment=4552140

----------


## Papanowel

> Ici : https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/255558...omment=4552140


Merci Flappie  :;):

----------


## Miuw

Salut les canards

J'ai beaucoup apprécié VTOL VR et depuis j'ai très envie de m'essayer à DCS. J'ai commandé un Gladiator NXT qui devrait être expédié lundi. J'ai pas encore de manette des gaz, je verrai si j'arrive à me débrouiller sans pour le moment. Tout ça avec un Oculus Rift CV1.

Du coup je voudrais savoir un peu ce que vous recommandez comme premier avion ?

À la base je pensais partir sur le F/A-18C hornet pour apprendre petit à petit avec un unique avion ultra polyvalent qui me permettrait de tout faire. Mais le F-16 semble presque aussi polyvalent (on perd juste l'aéronaval il me semble, du moins une fois le module complété) tout en étant plus véloce et fun à piloter, plus performant en chasse et SEAD, et puis avec surtout cette magnifique canopée !

Vous en pensez quoi ? Pas trop gênant de pas avoir d'avion embarquable sur porte-avions à court/moyen terme ? Ça ne représente pas une part trop importante de l'activité sur DCS ? Et d'ailleurs, est-ce qu'il faut un module supplémentaire pour les portes-avions ?

----------


## cdarylb

Mes deux cents : J'ai commencé par un avion très permissif, multi-rôles, et relativement basique, sans trop d'électronique embarquée : le Mirage 2000. Pour moi c'est lui qui m'a ouvert la voie vers le F16 (miam les fox 3), et très bientôt, le F18.

----------


## Flappie

Salut Miuw, bienvenue parmi nous !  ::): 

Voici leurs principaux avantages/inconvénients de mon point de vue :

Simplicité : F-16C
Complétude : F/A-18C, et de loin

Dans les deux cas, la courbe de progression sera conséquente, mais tu en verras plus vite le bout en F-16C puisqu'il est encore loin d'être terminé. Toutefois, sache qu'il est encore pas mal buggé si j'en crois mes petits camarades (partizan en tête), alors que le Hornet commence à ressembler à quelque chose.

En solo, la plupart des missions que tu trouveras en Hornet te feront partir d'un porte-avion. En multi, tu pourras généralement décoller de n'importe quelle base, et pas seulement d'un PA. Il est rare de tomber sur des serveurs qui proposent le Hornet et pas le Viper, et vice-versa. Bref, tu as l'embarras du choix !

Concernant les porte-avions, certains sont livrés de base avec le jeu (Stennis pour l'OTAN, Kuznetsov pour la Russie...) mais ils accusent leur âge, et surtout il y a très peu d'interaction avec eux. Eagle Dynamics a créé un module payant nommé Super Carrier qui ajoute de "vrais" carriers avec les procédures qui vont bien, les chiens jaunes qui te guident sur la piste, et un vrai modèle 3D digne de ce nom.

Bref, si tu veux profiter à fond du Hornet, le ticket d'entrée sera plus cher (Hornet + Super Carrier) que le Viper seul. Si tu as les sous, prends le Hornet et le SC, tu ne le regretteras pas.

----------


## Qiou87

> Salut les canards
> 
> J'ai beaucoup apprécié VTOL VR et depuis j'ai très envie de m'essayer à DCS. J'ai commandé un Gladiator NXT qui devrait être expédié lundi. J'ai pas encore de manette des gaz, je verrai si j'arrive à me débrouiller sans pour le moment. Tout ça avec un Oculus Rift CV1.


Lu,

Le souci que tu vas avoir va être la lisibilité ; un Rift CV1 c'est pas fou sur ce point. J'ai commencé DCS dans un Rift S et globalement, tous les cockpits ne se valent pas.

Le F-16 a un pit bien lisible, cependant il a de petits écrans latéraux enfoncés en arrière. C'est moyen. Et le module a encore besoin de beaucoup d'amour pour être au niveau du Hornet. C'est pas qu'une question d'armes qui manquent ou quoi, le souci d'un module en early access peu avancé c'est que tu prends certaines habitudes et qu'un patch te modifie plusieurs trucs et comment tu effectuais certaines tâches.

Le Hornet est excellent, il peut tout faire, mais le module est désormais presque terminé. En VR je ne l'ai vraiment adoré qu'une fois basculé sur le Reverb G2 ceci dit. Il est livré avec un porte-avions (CVN-74 Stennis) basique, et il existe un module "Supercarrier" qui rajoute 4 porte-avions haute fidélité avec équipage sur le pont et procédure de lancement réaliste. Exceptionnel en VR mais il m'a fallu changer de processeur pour pleinement en profiter, avec mon ancien (R5 2600X) je manquais de fluidité sur le pont du porte-avions.

Je pense humblement que tu ferais mieux de démarrer par un module plus abordable, moins cher aussi. DCS est quand même particulier, il faut facilement 30-40h pour commencer à maîtriser un jet. Eviter de prendre le module le plus complexe dès le départ me semble pertinent. Comme cdarylb, j'ai commencé par le Mirage 2000, excellent à piloter et assez compétent en air-air (même s'il se fait plumer en multijoueurs par l'absence de Fox3). On a plusieurs canards qui volent dessus assez régulièrement.

J'ai personnellement un "soft spot" pour le AJS-37 Viggen, avion d'attaque au sol basse altitude ultra-rapide qui est exceptionnel à piloter en VR pour le feeling de tracer à ras du terrain à 900km/h, mais son cockpit manque de lisibilité à moins de disposer d'un casque bien défini. Il y a pas mal de cadrans à aiguilles, c'est très sympa mais même avec le Rift S et supersampling c'était pas hyper lisible.

Ah, et en VR tu auras envie d'essayer un hélico, genre le UH-1H Huey. On fait pas énormément de choses en plus que de simplement voler avec, mais bordel, le vol en hélico en VR est super grisant.

----------


## Bopnc

L'autre critère, c'est que tu as un CV1, donc une faible résolution en VR. Hors les deux appareils que tu cite utilisent lourdement les MFD, qui ne sont pas toujours facile à lire avec un casque de réalité virtuelle. Il y a deux niveaux de zooms pour te faciliter la vie, mais ce n'est pas toujours pratique. 

Tu auras aussi un stick sans manette des gaz, donc avec pas mal de boutons/chapeaux chinois en moins. 

Pour ces deux raisons, je crain qu'apprendre l'un ces deux appareils te soit un peu fastidieux. 
Si tu ne compte pas upgrader le casque, j'aurais tendance à te conseiller un appareil avec une avionique plus simple, quitte à attendre une période d'essai gratuite pour tester ceux que tu vise.

Le Mirage 2000 est le seul que j'avais joué avec mon CV1. Il passe bien une fois qu'on a certaines astuces (augmenter à fond la luminosité des boutons) à part certains trucs qui sont de toute façon difficile à voir aussi sur écran (les radios). Il a aussi trois campagnes scénarisées assez sympa, dont une fournie avec le module.

Les autres joueurs pourrons peut être te conseiller d'autres appareils.


Edit : Teamkillé par Qiou !  ::P:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Si tu débutes, pas mieux, M-2000 pour commencer, je pense que c'est un bon tremplin vers les plus modernes. Je rajouterai qu'un trainer, pour se mettre dans le bain et se concentrer sur le vol (L-39 ou C-101), c'est pas mal aussi !

----------


## Qiou87

> Le Mirage 2000 est le seul que j'avais joué avec mon CV1. Il passe bien une fois qu'on a certaines astuces (augmenter à fond la luminosité des boutons) à part certains trucs qui sont de toute façon difficile à voir aussi sur écran (les radios). Il a aussi trois campagnes scénarisées assez sympa, dont une fournie avec le module.


Je précise sur le contenu solo du M-2000 (vous avez les infos sur la page des campagnes du Google Doc de Flappie):
- Une campagne "Georgie" qui permet de s'initier au jet, même si connaître les bases est utile (notamment démarrer l'avion), et le scénario est cool et progressif
- Une mini-campagne "Coup d'Etat" gratuite si on possède aussi la carte "Persian Gulf", sympa mais trop courte
- Une campagne DLC payante "Red flag" (nécessite la carte Nevada, la moins intéressante de toutes les cartes DLC), bien faite mais on est dans les procédures d'un exercice de combat simulé, faut aimer le principe du Red flag quoi

Et concernant les deux autres jets US, autant le Hornet a déjà 4 campagnes DLC qualitatives et de niveaux de difficulté différents, autant le Viper n'en a qu'une seule (et c'est Red flag  :tired: ), avec à priori une seconde qui arrivera en 2021 (en Syrie par Baltic Dragon, le créateur des campagnes du M-2000). Ces deux jets n'ont pas de campagne incluse avec le module (pardon, le Hornet si, mais elle est naze). L'ancienneté du module "Hornet" fait qu'il y a aussi plus de campagnes disponibles parmi les créations de la communauté.

----------


## SergeyevK

Je fini une livrée pour le Tomcat basée sur une skin de F-4EJ du 8ème escadron de la JASDF :

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ouh joli !!!!

----------


## JanSolo

> Je fini une livrée pour le Tomcat basée sur une skin de F-4EJ du 8ème escadron de la JASDF :
> 
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...307_043935.png
> 
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...307_044329.png


Popopopopo, superbe!

----------


## Miuw

Ok merci pour vos réponses, je vais regarder du côté du mirage 2000. Après j'ai un peu peur d'avoir rapidement envie de passer à autre chose une fois que je m'y serai fait la main, vu qu'il est quand même un peu dépassé, et limité niveau armement.

Autrement j'ai vu qu'il y eu des promos en décembre, et de nouveau début février. Ça revient régulièrement où est-ce qu'il risque d'y avoir un trou de plusieurs mois ? Et est-ce que c'est les mêmes rabais à chaque promo ou est-ce qu'il y en a certaines qui sont plus importantes que d'autres ?

----------


## jfamiens

> Ok merci pour vos réponses, je vais regarder du côté du mirage 2000. Après j'ai un peu peur d'avoir rapidement envie de passer à autre chose une fois que je m'y serai fait la main, vu qu'il est quand même un peu dépassé, et limité niveau armement.
> 
> Autrement j'ai vu qu'il y eu des promos en décembre, et de nouveau début février. Ça revient régulièrement où est-ce qu'il risque d'y avoir un trou de plusieurs mois ? Et est-ce que c'est les mêmes rabais à chaque promo ou est-ce qu'il y en a certaines qui sont plus importantes que d'autres ?


Les promos revient très régulièrement. Ne te jette pas dessus au risque d'avoir tres vitre depense une fortune et comme dit plus haut, il faut vraiment s'investir 30/40h sur un module.

Pour le M2000, c'est clairement un très bon module pour démarrer et s'amuser. J'ai apprécié aussi le Viggen mais je crois que ces deux modules sont derriere en terme de popularite par rapport au F-18. Tu trouveras pour ce dernier des equipes qui font de la formation en ligne, c'etait sympa

----------


## Qiou87

Les prochaines soldes arriveront vers le printemps, en avril sûrement. Ensuite été (juin). Ca colle à peu près avec celles de Steam. Côté réductions c'est -50% sur tout ce qui a plus d'un an, et après c'est variable (-30% sur les trucs plus récents, avec Heatblur et Deka qui font toujours moins sur le Tomcat et le JF-17).

Le M2000 est encore régulièrement piloté lors de nos soirées canard, idem pour le Viggen. Typiquement si tu voles avec nous Miuw tu te rendras compte qu'on est pas tous à la recherche de l'avion ultime, vu qu'on fait pas de PVP (lors de nos soirées, après chacun fait ce qu'il veut dans son coin), on cherche surtout à bien se marrer et à passer une bonne soirée en tuant des trucs IA (volant ou terrestre). Dans l'environnement de DCS où le côté "rouge" est majoritairement peuplé de jets de début de 4e génération avec surtout du Fox1, le M2000 n'a pas à rougir. Bien piloté et avec un ou deux ailiers, il tient son rang en CAP. Sa courbe d'apprentissage est plus facile à aborder qu'une calculette volante comme le Hornet.

Après à toi de voir ce qui t'intéresse. Si tu veux rapidement aller faire du PVP en air-air, il te faut le Viper, c'est incontestable. Si tu vises plutôt du contenu solo qualitatif, et participer 1-2x par semaine en multi à nos soirées entre canards, y'a aucun souci à partir sur le M2000. C'est pas un jet de débutant inutilisable en multi lors d'une soirée typique genre F-5E ou L-39.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour le M2000, c'est clairement un très bon module pour démarrer et s'amuser. J'ai apprécié aussi le Viggen mais je crois que ces deux modules sont derriere en terme de popularite par rapport au F-18.


Chez nous, c'est toujours le Mirage le plus populaire :



@Miuw : Tu as raison de parler promo. Attends donc la fin du mois, et tu n'auras plus à hésiter entre deux modules.  :;):  En attendant, tu peux te faire la main sur le Su-25T qui est gratuit et pas mal pour commencer. Je peux te coacher si tu veux.

----------


## Setzer

Perso le gros avantage du F18 par rapport au F16 c'est que le module est déjà quasi fini, avec pleins de fonctionnalités bien opérationnelles et sa polyvalence fait que y'a plein de choses à faire avec autant en air/air qu'en air sol.

Hier sur 4YA j'ai pu libérer Hatay quasi tout seul tout en abattant plusieurs bandits au passage parce que la CAP se touchait la no** ravitaillait et c'était vraiment chouette!

Bon après le F18 est une sorte de brouette mais son côté multirôle et aéronaval est très chouette. 
Par contre la courbe d’apprentissage est assez raide et peu être un peu décourageante au tout début le temps de capter la "philosophie" des jets US ou tout se fait via des menus et sous menu sur les DDI.

Perso je n'ai pas commencé par le M2000 comme beaucoup, et même encore maintenant je ne sais pas l'utiliser. 
C'est bien le Viggen acheté 24$ en solde qui m'a fait plonger dans DCS car le radada à 30m du sol à Mach 0.8 en vr c'est quand même le kif et l'astuce pour viser au Mav via le Hud ainsi sa philosophie de préparer à l'avance ses points d'attaque font que la faible résolution du casque vr est beaucoup moins pénalisante que sur des jets plus récents ou beaucoup de choses se font via des écrans à la résolution dégueulasse.

Perso j'ai vraiment pu commencer à utiliser le TGP du F18 efficacement qu'avec le reverb, avec le rift S c'était déjà très compliqué donc avec le CV1 ce doit être bien galère.

----------


## war-p

> Les prochaines soldes arriveront vers le printemps, en avril sûrement. Ensuite été (juin). Ca colle à peu près avec celles de Steam. Côté réductions c'est -50% sur tout ce qui a plus d'un an, et après c'est variable (-30% sur les trucs plus récents, avec Heatblur et Deka qui font toujours moins sur le Tomcat et le JF-17).
> 
> Le M2000 est encore régulièrement piloté lors de nos soirées canard, idem pour le Viggen. Typiquement si tu voles avec nous Miuw tu te rendras compte qu'on est pas tous à la recherche de l'avion ultime, vu qu'on fait pas de PVP (lors de nos soirées, après chacun fait ce qu'il veut dans son coin), on cherche surtout à bien se marrer et à passer une bonne soirée en tuant des trucs IA (volant ou terrestre). Dans l'environnement de DCS où le côté "rouge" est majoritairement peuplé de jets de début de 4e génération avec surtout du Fox1, le M2000 n'a pas à rougir. Bien piloté et avec un ou deux ailiers, il tient son rang en CAP. Sa courbe d'apprentissage est plus facile à aborder qu'une calculette volante comme le Hornet.
> 
> Après à toi de voir ce qui t'intéresse. Si tu veux rapidement aller faire du PVP en air-air, il te faut le Viper, c'est incontestable. Si tu vises plutôt du contenu solo qualitatif, et participer 1-2x par semaine en multi à nos soirées entre canards, y'a aucun souci à partir sur le M2000. C'est pas un jet de débutant inutilisable en multi lors d'une soirée typique genre F-5E ou L-39.


Tututu, c'est pas le F16 qui peut emporter 10 aim120!
Sinon, ouais, maîtriser entièrement le mirage 2000, c'est un bon entraînement et une bonne mise en bouche. Il grimpe fort, il possède pleins de systèmes intéressant à utiliser (tws, guerre électronique, système de navigation, capacité air sol correcte, avec notamment un mode qui utilise le système de navigation, fcs et pilote automatique très performant et intuitif, d'ailleurs l'avion est fait pour être piloté avec, pseudo irst, capacité de ravitaillement en vol)
En gros tu le maîtrise et t'aura pas de mal à passer sur des avions un peu plus complexe comme le F18 ou le F16.
Ah et pour info, le 2000, c'est celui qui met une fessée au F16 dans la vraie vie en dogfight  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

Ah mais en combat rapproché le M2000 défonce tout.

Faut juste qu'il se retrouve en situation de combat rapproché.. Et si y'a du Fox 3 en face, ben...
Perso même contre l'IA je ne laisse jamais les M2000 se trouver en situation de faire du dogfight, j'avoine à distance car au combat canon avec le f18 c'est pas la peine d'y penser.

----------


## Qiou87

> Tututu, c'est pas le F16 qui peut emporter 10 aim120!
> Ah et pour info, le 2000, c'est celui qui met une fessée au F16 dans la vraie vie en dogfight


A quoi te servent tes 10 AIM-120 si tu t'es fait shooter à distance?  ::ninja:: 

L'énorme avantage du 16 en BVR c'est son rapport poids-poussée. Tu pousses un peu les gaz et tu dépasses Mach 1, ce qui permet de lancer ton missile sans que celui-ci ne gaspille d'énergie à passer le mur du son. Dans le Hornet, surtout avec 10x AMRAAM sous les ailes, il faut beaucoup plus longtemps pour dépasser M1, c'est ce qui est conseillé régulièrement pour des tirs longue distance afin que le missile ait le maximum d'énergie possible en phase terminale pour toucher une cible qui manoeuvre. La page SA est aussi à mon sens plus lisible sur le 16 avec de jolies couleurs rouge/blanc/vert.

En dogfight je pense surtout qu'une bonne maîtrise de l'appareil est plus importante que le jet que tu pilotes. Le 16 a un taux de virage soutenu très important, le Mirage est capable de prendre beaucoup d'angle et de forcer un overshoot grâce à son delta mais peine ensuite à reprendre de la vitesse, le Hornet tourne assez bien et est très facile à maîtriser à basse vitesse (nose authority). Et le canon de 30mm du 2000 est particulier, très létal mais sa cadence de tir inférieure ne facilite pas forcément le boulot.

----------


## Setzer

Je ne connais pas la page SA du F16 mais celle du 18 a aussi plusieurs couleurs, les hostiles apparaissent bien en rouge en tout cas (après je en sais pas si on parle de la même chose!).

----------


## ze_droopy

> L'énorme avantage du 16 en BVR c'est son rapport poids-poussée. Tu pousses un peu les gaz et tu dépasses Mach 1, ce qui permet de lancer ton missile sans que celui-ci ne gaspille d'énergie à passer le mur du son.


Je pense que tu accordes trop d'importance à ta vitesse initiale par rapport à la poussée du missile.
Tes 100-200 km/h de différence seront négligeables après la phase de poussée du missile.
Même l'altitude n'est pas si déterminante, sauf si le missile de loft pas.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je ne connais pas la page SA du F16 mais celle du 18 a aussi plusieurs couleurs, les hostiles apparaissent bien en rouge en tout cas (après je en sais pas si on parle de la même chose!).


Tu as raison. Chacun ses préférences, je te mets les extraits de page SA/HSD du guide de Chuck de chaque avion. Le fait d'avoir beaucoup de vert sur la SA du Hornet est dommageable, le blanc en couleur de base et les cercles bleus de distance fournissent une meilleure info je trouve. Ce n'est que mon opinion, le Hornet a l'avantage d'écrans plus grands.







> Je pense que tu accordes trop d'importance à ta vitesse initiale par rapport à la poussée du missile.
> Tes 100-200 km/h de différence seront négligeables après la phase de poussée du missile.
> Même l'altitude n'est pas si déterminante, sauf si le missile de loft pas.


Je trouve des gens qui disent le contraire, lancer haut et vite est très important à longue portée (par ex. Growling Sidewinder). C'est pas 100km/h le problème, c'est le mur du son ; passer Mach 1.0 demande beaucoup d'énergie. Dans DCS je vois aussi la différence entre un missile lancé à Mach 0.8 et un autre à Mach 1.1 sur une cible manoeuvrante à 20nm. Dans le second cas le missile arrive plus vite et tape quasiment à tous les coups.

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est un peu vrai (l'altitude) pour un missile longue portée, lourd comme le Phoenix. Et encore je pense que la différence est pas monumentale.
Pour la vitesse c'est kif-kif.
Ton missile passe moins d'une seconde en régime transonique, l'impact est minime (même pour du sol-air ou la poussée est handicapée par l'altitude).

L'autre paramètre a prendre en compte est plutôt tactique : tu ne tireras jamais à portée maxi avec l'espoir de toucher ta cible.

----------


## Sigps220

Même si l'impact est léger, je pense malgré tout qu'il est toujours préférable de tirer vite et haut. Ça place ton missile en position favorable par rapport au bandit et surtout ça complique la tâche du missile adverse (surtout la hauteur). D'autant que ces petits rien (plus vite, plus haut, plus proche) peuvent faire en sorte que ton missile touche (vs un missile sans énergie).

----------


## Major_Shepard

Salut,

Je souhaiterais participer aux soirées du mardi, je suis un collègue de Papanowel.
Je vole sur M2000C,F18,F14.

Merci  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

D'ailleurs il est temps de lancer les inscriptions, la dernière fois ça a permis à Flappie de nous créer une chouette mission. Pour rappel on indique son ou ses avions (si on en met plusieurs => on accepte de voler sur l'un d'eux en fonction des dispos).



*Inscriptions soirée canards - Mardi 9 mars, 21h sur le TS, DCS World Stable ou Open beta (actuellement c'est la même version)*
- Qiou87, Hornet / Viggen
- Zan, Viper / M2000 / F14
- David, Hornet / M2000
- Setzer, Hornet / Viggen
- Dusty, F14 / Viper / Hornet / A10
- Papanowel, Hornet / F14
- Flappie, Viggen
- Ranger, M2000 / Viper
- Major Shepard, M2000 / Hornet / F14
- Raven33, Hornet / Viper / Ka-50
- Tophe, Hornet / M2000
- JanSolo, Hornet

----------


## partizan

- Zan, Viper, 2000, F14

----------


## davidmontpellier

> D'ailleurs il est temps de lancer les inscriptions, la dernière fois ça a permis à Flappie de nous créer une chouette mission. Pour rappel on indique son ou ses avions (si on en met plusieurs => on accepte de voler sur l'un d'eux en fonction des dispos).
> 
> 
> 
> *Inscriptions soirée canards - Mardi 9 mars, 21h sur le TS, DCS World Stable ou Open beta (actuellement c'est la même version)*
> - Qiou87, Hornet ou Viggen


- David, Hornet ou Mirage 2000

----------


## Setzer

Setzer : Hornet ou Viggen (je travaille mon A10 en scred  ::ninja:: )

D'ailleurs à l'occasion si un cocher veut biens se dévouer pour m'entrainer au RIO sur le Matou : c'est assez compliqué en solo et du coup j'oublie toujours tout à cause de mon manque de pratique, je ne serais pas contre une nouvelle leçon by Flappie vu que maintenant je n'ai plus le soucis d'axes parasites.

----------


## ze_droopy

Dusty: F14 stick-monkey, A-10, F18, F16

----------


## Papanowel

Papanowel: F18 ou RIO F14 (avec Major Shepard si on décide de passer en F14 et que les autres sont déjà complet)  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> D'ailleurs il est temps de lancer les inscriptions, la dernière fois ça a permis à Flappie de nous créer une chouette mission. Pour rappel on indique son ou ses avions (si on en met plusieurs => on accepte de voler sur l'un d'eux en fonction des dispos).


Ahah, je te vois venir avec tes gros sabots. J'ai la joie de vous annoncer sur le sieur Sébum a publié une nouvelle version de Briefing Room qui corrige le bug du Viggen. Donc je vous propose de tester tout ça. Et si on est trop bons et que la mission se finit trop vite, hop!, on en génère une autre. Ca vous tente ?

Flappie: AJS37

@Setzer : dispo ce soir si tu veux.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ahah, je te vois venir avec tes gros sabots. J'ai la joie de vous annoncer sur le sieur Sébum a publié une nouvelle version de Briefing Room qui corrige le bug du Viggen. Donc je vous propose de tester tout ça. Et si on est trop bons et que la mission se finit trop vite, hop!, on en génère une autre. Ca vous tente ?
> 
> Flappie: AJS37
> 
> @Setzer : dispo ce soir si tu veux.


Attends tu me dis de prendre l’initiative des inscriptions comme ça on sait ce qu’on fait et on commence plus tôt. Moi je m’exécute c’est tout! Si après ça te donne envie de créer des missions sympas c’est un effet secondaire désirable.  ::lol:: 

Ok pour moi, on peut tester ça. Curieux de voir comment ça fonctionne comparé au générateur de missions de Libération.

----------


## Flappie

Je regarde si la tâche se complique quand on ajoute des appareils jouables.

EDIT roh, je viens de découvrir qu'on détermine le nombre d'objectifs.  ::love::  (5 max)

----------


## Setzer

Désolé mon Flappie, je suis (encore) à l'hôpital je ne sais pas à quelle heure je serais sorti  :Emo:

----------


## Ranger 28

Viper ou 2000 pour moi !

Et perso, pour le comparatif 18-16, bah c'est surtout un feeling. J'ai testé les deux, je préfère le petit nerveux, même s'il a "moins d'emport que le 18" (quoi que...). Donc, profitez des périodes de test, et faites vous une idée en comparant les modèles de vol.
Dans tous les cas, il y a des avantages et des inconvénients.

Have fun guys !!!

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Moi je suis dans mon kiff ti navion pépère ! J'ai enfin eu le temps de revoler ce week-end, en C-101, tranquillou, c'était top ! Et du coup de tester mon Monstertech (enfin !). Y a pas, ça ajoute au confort et le manche en position centrale, j'étais plus souple et précis.

----------


## Papanowel

> *Inscriptions soirée canards - Mardi 9 mars, 21h sur le TS, DCS World Stable ou Open beta (actuellement c'est la même version)*
> - Qiou87, Hornet / Viggen
> - Zan, Viper / M2000 / F14
> - David, Hornet / M2000
> - Setzer, Hornet / Viggen
> - Dusty, F14 / Viper / Hornet / A10
> - Papanowel, Hornet / F14
> - Flappie, Viggen
> - Ranger, M2000 / Viper


Tu as oublié Major_Shepard (s'il est autorisé à venir?)  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Salut,
> 
> Je souhaiterais participer aux soirées du mardi, je suis un collègue de Papanowel.
> Je vole sur M2000C,F18,F14.


Bienvenue Shepard.  ::):

----------


## Setzer

> (s'il est autorisé à venir?)


 on est pas vraiment un club VIP, hein, bien sûr qu'il peut venir, la seule limite c'est la capacité du serveur et au pire on ira envahir 4ya :D

D'ailleurs tu as la Map Syrie Major?

----------


## Flappie

En parlant de ça, je vois que Briefing Room génère maintenant des missions pour toutes les maps ! (en beta pour la Syrie, mais ça se tente)

----------


## war-p

> En parlant de ça, je vois que Briefing Room génère maintenant des missions pour toutes les maps ! (en beta pour la Syrie, mais ça se tente)


Ca marche pas trop mal pour le solo, par contre, l'implémentation pour le porte avion n'est pas complète, il ne bouge pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Ca marche pas trop mal pour le solo, par contre, l'implémentation pour le porte avion n'est pas complète, il ne bouge pas


Merci pour l'info, j'éditerai la mission au besoin.

----------


## war-p

> Merci pour l'info, j'éditerai la mission au besoin.


Ouais LFS a peut être corrigé le souci, mais aux dernières nouvelles, c'était pas une feature stable. Si tu l'édites à la main, n'oublie pas de prendre le sens du vent  :;): 
Et bonne nouvelle, je devrais pouvoir vous rejoindre à nouveau très bientôt  ::lol::

----------


## Setzer

Cool! C'est vrai que ça fait un bail war-p!

----------


## raven33.be

Salut,

Si y'a encore de la place, j'aurais un Hornet, viper ou KA-50 de dispo  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Y'a toujours de la place.  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> D'ailleurs tu as la Map Syrie Major?


Même question pour Raven33, on adore les nouveaux, on les aime encore plus quand ils nous disent les modules dont ils disposent (surtout les cartes). Ce serait dommage qu'on se lance sur une carte que nous n'avez pas.  :;): 

Et si vous pouvez posez la question, dans l'ordre de priorité des cartes sur lesquelles on joue le mardi:
- Syrie
- Caucase (gratuite)
- Persian gulf

Nevada et Normandie ne sont pratiquement jamais jouées, hors période d'essai gratuite. On a encore jamais fait de mission sur the Channel vu que seuls 4 canards l'ont et qu'en plus elle est super mal optimisée en VR.

----------


## raven33.be

Yo,

Oui j'ai bien la map Syrie ainsi que Persian Gulf.

Du coup, j'envoie en MP mes modules ou le Google sheets est ouvert et je les rentres moi même ?

Edit: Je refais pas un post pour polluer le topic, mes modules sont indiqués dans le Google sheets  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

Normalement tu peux rentrer tes modules dans le Gdoc.

----------


## Tophe33

Tophe présent en F18 ou Mirage 2000

----------


## Major_Shepard

Salut,
J'ai complété je Gdoc  :;):

----------


## Ranger 28

Si on est nombreux et qu'il y a suffisamment de CAP, je peux repasser en awacs si vous voulez.  Suffit de dire

----------


## Papanowel

Ah bah, mon message ne sert plus à rien.  ::P:

----------


## JanSolo

Je devrai pouvoir me joindre à vous en F18 si il reste de la place.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je devrai pouvoir me joindre à vous en F18 si il reste de la place.


Je pense pas qu'on manque de place t'inquiète vu que c'est une mission auto-générée par le soft de Sébum.

@Flappie: la liste à jour (car c'était sur la page précédente):



> *Inscriptions soirée canards - Mardi 9 mars, 21h sur le TS, DCS World Stable ou Open beta (actuellement c'est la même version)*
> - Qiou87, Hornet / Viggen
> - Zan, Viper / M2000 / F14
> - David, Hornet / M2000
> - Setzer, Hornet / Viggen
> - Dusty, F14 / Viper / Hornet / A10
> - Papanowel, Hornet / F14
> - Flappie, Viggen
> - Ranger, M2000 / Viper
> ...

----------


## FIVE-one

> En parlant de ça, je vois que Briefing Room génère maintenant des missions pour toutes les maps ! (en beta pour la Syrie, mais ça se tente)


Je l'utilise pas mal pour m'entraîner en solo. Je n'ai pas encore essayé en multi.

Attention par contre si on souhaite décoller du Kuz : il nous fait partir systématiquement du décollage court, ce qui est vite contraignant niveau paramètre de décollage et nécessite de repasser par l'éditeur de mission pour mettre du badin au groupe naval et du vent de face. (sinon plouf systématique)

- Présent ce soir en F/A-18, ou M2000 si j'ai la foi.
J'aurais peut-être un collègue qui viendra également (sur Hornet, F-16 ou F-14, mais il s'accomodera de ce qu'il y a aura, c'est lui qui le dit.)

@Raven : bienvenue !

----------


## papagueff

bonsoir, j'ai vu de la lumière en passant, vous faites une sacrée teuf. Je peux venir ? an A10 /mirage 2000/ Hornet/ KA50   :^_^:

----------


## cdarylb

Tiens il n'a pas tant la côte que ça le JF-17 : https://www.livemint.com/news/world/...999689626.html

----------


## Flappie

Ahah, t'as vu ta source, aussi ? C'est un site d'info indien. Ils vont pas lui jeter des fleurs !  ::lol::  Autant demander à RT ce qu'ils pensent du F-35...

----------


## Flappie

Briefing du soir :






Attention : il y aura des défenses anti-air et de la CAP IA.

----------


## ze_droopy

C'est très BLM comme mission

----------


## cdarylb

> Ahah, t'as vu ta source, aussi ? C'est un site d'info indien. Ils vont pas lui jeter des fleurs !  Autant demander à RT ce qu'ils pensent du F-35...


Raaaah bien vu, saleté de new qui sortent de mon téléphone grrrr. Bon ceci dit même si c'est un avis biaisé j'ai trouvé ça assez sympa à lire, je n'efface pas le lien en mettant en garde (merci Flappie) contre une éventuelle subjectivité dans les propos relatés.

----------


## Flappie

> C'est très BLM comme mission


Les algos de Sébum, c'est tout un art. Y'a qu'à voir les productions de ses Twitter-bots.

----------


## partizan

On peut connaître le type de menace sam pour paramétrer correctement le viper en sead ?

----------


## Flappie

C'est sur l'image du briefing.  :Cigare: 
SA-6, SA-8 et SA-15. Pas trop méchant, ça va.

Deux appareils en SEAD suffiront. Par contre il faut s'attendre à recevoir pas mal de CAP adverse si tout fonctionne bien.

----------


## Papanowel

On peut donc envisager de la cap en 14 si les F16 font du SEAD?
Les rôles ne sont là qu'à titre indicatif?

----------


## Flappie

> Les rôles ne sont là qu'à titre indicatif?


Complètement. Vous vous arrangez entre vous et vous pourrez évidemment changer vos emports dès le début. Le tout est de vous assurer que tout le monde ne part pas en CAP ou en SEAD.

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'unités JTAC mais Briefing Room dit qu'ils seront sur place. On verra bien...

----------


## Papanowel

Excellente nouvelle, merci  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Flappie, le plan de vol, tu l'a sorti avec quoi ? CombatFlit ?

----------


## Papanowel

Merci pour la mission  ::lol:: 

Démarrage difficile en RIO de Dusty mais on termine en beauté avec 4 Mig 23 abattus sur la dernière sortie  :Bave: 

@partizan, tu n'as pas bindé une touche pour faire un call IFF?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Flappie, le plan de vol, tu l'a sorti avec quoi ? CombatFlit ?


Oui.  ::): 

Un énorme merci à Sébum qui a passé du temps à coder Briefing Room, appli qui m'a permis de générer une super mission en 20 minutes au lieu des 4 heures habituelles !  ::wub::

----------


## partizan

> @partizan, tu n'as pas bindé une touche pour faire un call IFF?


Si si j'ai retenu le pitbull par la pensée...  ::ninja::

----------


## Tophe33

Merci pour la mission et la soirée, très sympa
Côté cap je pense qu'on a eu notre dose de challenge, merci le mig29 qui nous a mangé les uns après les autres, et qui termine par un kill au canon sur un viggen  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Oh ça va hein  :Emo:

----------


## Qiou87

C'était sympa, mais on sent qu'on manquait d'organisation au niveau des com'. En CAP ça nous a été dommageable, on s'ennuyait et on a basculé en CAS, pour ensuite se faire surprendre pour des chasseurs rouges... Mal joué. Je crois que deux autres faisaient de la CAP mais n'étaient ni sur la 251 ni sur le chan "CAP" de TS. Mention spéciale "Qiou est un idiot" quand je passe 5min à rejoindre en formation Dusty (ça vole vite un 'Cat) sans vérifier mon RWR et on se fait exploser Fox2 par un Mig23...  :Facepalm: 

J'ai pu tester le radar du Hornet en GMT, et c'est clairement de la triche ce truc. Il détecte même une cible mouvante dans du relief à l'est de Beyrouth, et comme il ne détecte pas le trafic civil (ouais, autour de Beyrouth y'avait une seule cible mouvante, le convoi), c'est aussi difficile de trouver sa cible que de tuer un poisson rouge dans son bocal avec une grenade. Après faut juste bien ajuster son workflow, bascule sur le FLIR, lock de la cible mouvante, guidage laser manuel car la cible se déplace, et hop. Heureusement que les convois avaient des Strela pour punir les passages bas quand même.  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

> C'était sympa, mais on sent qu'on manquait d'organisation au niveau des com'. En CAP ça nous a été dommageable, on s'ennuyait et on a basculé en CAS, pour ensuite se faire surprendre pour des chasseurs rouges... Mal joué. Je crois que deux autres faisaient de la CAP mais n'étaient ni sur la 251 ni sur le chan "CAP" de TS. Mention spéciale "Qiou est un idiot" quand je passe 5min à rejoindre en formation Dusty (ça vole vite un 'Cat) sans vérifier mon RWR et on se fait exploser Fox2 par un Mig23...


C'est principalement dû au fait que je n'ai pas pu "SRS-iser" les fréquences via l'app de Dusty. On n'avait donc pas la 121 AM toute prête. Je vais voir si Sébum peut adapter Briefing Room pour qu'il stocke les fréquences radio comme c'est le cas des missions générées par le jeu.




> J'ai pu tester le radar du Hornet en GMT, et c'est clairement de la triche ce truc. Il détecte même une cible mouvante dans du relief à l'est de Beyrouth, et comme il ne détecte pas le trafic civil (ouais, autour de Beyrouth y'avait une seule cible mouvante, le convoi), c'est aussi difficile de trouver sa cible que de tuer un poisson rouge dans son bocal avec une grenade. Après faut juste bien ajuster son workflow, bascule sur le FLIR, lock de la cible mouvante, guidage laser manuel car la cible se déplace, et hop. Heureusement que les convois avaient des Strela pour punir les passages bas quand même.


La vidéo de Wags était sans équivoque : tu peux voler dans la soupe sans voir à plus de 3 mètres devant et shooter un tank pépère parce qu'il apparait par magie sur ton radar air-sol. C'est le genre de fonctionnalité qui me fait préférer la période 70-90, et de loin.

----------


## Sigps220

> La vidéo de Wags était sans équivoque : tu peux voler dans la soupe sans voir à plus de 3 mètres devant et shooter un tank pépère parce qu'il apparait par magie sur ton radar air-sol. C'est le genre de fonctionnalité qui me fait préférer la période 70-90, et de loin.


Ouais j'ai vu la vidéo de Wags et j'ai pu faire quelques tests mais je suis extrêmement surpris. Ca me paraît "magique" et je pense que dans la réalité il y a une foule de petits détails qui font que le ciblage est bien plus compliqué. 1 groupe de tank qui roule sur une route en plein désert doit être visible facilement et sans trop d'erreur mais dans le relief, avec des obstacles je pense que ça ne marche pas "en vrai", or je doute que DCS arrive à simuler les situations non favorables.

----------


## Flappie

On verra à l'usage. S'il y a consensus, peut-être qu'il ajouteront un peu d'aléatoire à l'algo de détection.

----------


## Sigps220

> On verra à l'usage. S'il y a consensus, peut-être qu'il ajouteront un peu d'aléatoire à l'algo de détection.


Je suis chafouin mais l'aléatoire c'est pas top. Il y a des situations où effectivement ça devrait marcher comme dans une pub McDonnell Douglas (l'exemple du gros tas d'acier qui bouge dans le désert) et d'autres où tu auras 0% de chance de réussite à cause du relief relatif par rapport à ton avion et aux obstacles. 

Je ne vois pas comment DCS peut arriver à calculer cela correctement, enfin ça doit être possible mais c'est une puissance de calcul énorme pour identifier s'il y a des arbres / rocher dans le cône de vision.

----------


## Qiou87

A moins de simuler le lancer de rayon du radar, je vois pas comment faire ça de façon réaliste. Là ils ont choisi la facilité, clairement ; hier j'ai détecté le convoi à 40nm, virage léger gauche, alors que j'étais relativement bas (10kft) et avec du relief devant moi. 

@Flappie: je comprends tout à fait que tu préfères les 70-90s, je viens d'ailleurs de me remettre un peu sur le F-5E en solo et j'ai acheté la campagne DLC Eastern Resolve '79 qui vient de sortir. Un peu de nav à vue et de bombardement au jugé ça va me faire du bien, d'autant qu'il est plaisant à voler ce jet. Et avec les AIM-9P5 au lieu des 9X tu es obligé de piloter proprement en dogfight pour descendre l'ennemi.

----------


## war-p

Le truc c'est que dans la réalité le fonctionnement du radar dans ce mode semble assez précis (méthode doppler il me semble). Après effectivement, j'avais pas fait attention si le relief était pris en compte par contre. Ce qui devrait gêner le plus ceci dit, c'est le trafic civile qui n'est pas pris en compte. Après ça ne fonctionne qu'avec des cibles mobiles, si ton pickup s'arrête pour te tirer au canon, ben tu le vois plus. Après oui c'est assez ultime avec les Mavericks optiques. Le plus gros soucis reste d'identifier ta cible.

----------


## Tugais

Il y a des chances que le comportement des radars changent radicalement dans les mois à venir, ne serait-ce qu'avec l'inclusion des nouvelles conditions météos dans le jeu. Il me semble me souvenir de discussions de la part des membres de l'équipe d'ED disant que les senseurs allaient être affectés par les conditions météos. Pour le raycasting, ça devrait venir aussi avec le temps, tout comme la nouvelle modélisation des sources de chaleurs et leur interprétation par les senseurs IR.

Comme d'habitude, il faut savoir s'armer de patience avec DCS. Nous arriverons cependant à avoir quelque chose de très sympa à long terme.

----------


## Sigps220

Je râle, mais honnetement DCS évolue dans le bon sens, même si c'est trop long à mon goût. J'ai du mal à me souvenir de DCS en 1.5 mais ça a bien bougé.

----------


## war-p

Hey, c'est moi, ou le site de check6 a cramé avec les serveurs d'OVH?

----------


## ze_droopy

Les forums fonctionnent toujours.
Mais c'est peut-être hébergé à part.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ouais j'ai vu la vidéo de Wags et j'ai pu faire quelques tests mais je suis extrêmement surpris. Ca me paraît "magique" et je pense que dans la réalité il y a une foule de petits détails qui font que le ciblage est bien plus compliqué. 1 groupe de tank qui roule sur une route en plein désert doit être visible facilement et sans trop d'erreur mais dans le relief, avec des obstacles je pense que ça ne marche pas "en vrai", or je doute que DCS arrive à simuler les situations non favorables.


En ce moment ça ressemble plus à la performance d'un radar à ouverture synthétique de JSTARS qu'à celle d'un radar multi-fonction de chasseur.

Si ED a pu changer les arbres en objet pour effectuer le test de LOS, ça ne devrait pas être si gourmand de faire le test pour les ondes radar...?

----------


## war-p

Oui le mode exp3 est un mode sar (ouverture synthétique), le mode gmt est un mode doppler. D'ailleurs, on peut superposer les deux visualisations apparemment (je m'en suis pas encore servi par contre, mais ça a l'air super brouillon)

----------


## Ranger 28

Désolé pour hier soir (tiens, ça me rappelle un truc...). A chaque fois que j'ai une MaJ de DCS, impossible de le relancer derrière. C'est la 3e fois qu'il me fait le coup.
Bref, je serai là mardi prochain voilà.

----------


## Flappie

Bizarre. Si tu as encore un fichier dcs.log (ou dcs.log.old) montrant l'échec du lancement, envoie-le moi en MP. Si tu parles de l'écran noir avec le splash screen DCS, essaye de désactiver l'option fullscreen du jeu.

----------


## Lokournan

Salut à tous. P'tit coucou entre 2 biberons, je pense que mon prochain vol sur dcs sera pour fêter les 18 ans de la petite. hahaha  :;): . J'espère que ça vol Safe!? 
Bon vol à tous et promis des que je peux je rejoins une game  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, un revenant ! Merci et bon biberonage à toi.  ::):

----------


## Setzer

> Salut à tous. P'tit coucou entre 2 biberons, je pense que mon prochain vol sur dcs sera pour fêter les 18 ans de la petite. hahaha . J'espère que ça vol Safe!? 
> Bon vol à tous et promis des que je peux je rejoins une game


D'expérience, tu devrais pouvoir voler plus tôt que tu ne le crois  :;):

----------


## partizan

Ranger : ton pc est à l’heure exacte ?

----------


## war-p

> D'expérience, tu devrais pouvoir voler plus tôt que tu ne le crois


LOL On m'avait dit la même chose il y a quasiment un an... ::XD::

----------


## Qiou87

> LOL On m'avait dit la même chose il y a quasiment un an...


T'as la loterie, mais la mienne a fait ses nuits à 1 mois et je fais de la simu de vol super régulièrement depuis qu'elle a 5 mois. Mais ouais, c'est variable... Courage lokournan!

----------


## Ranger 28

Bon, j'ai fini par flinguer le fichier options, ça remarche. Bizarre, mais bon.
Par contre, on dirait bien que le TS est HS ...

----------


## Flappie

J'espère qu'il était pas hosté par OVH... J'essaye de le relancer.

EDIT: Impossible d'administrer le TS, j'ai ouvert un ticket. Merci de m'avoir prévenu.

----------


## Qiou87

Pour info à ceux qui sont pas sur le Discord, session 4YA en multi-canards ce soir (21h comme d'hab). Si le TS est encore en panne, RDV sur le Discord (MP @Ranger28).

----------


## Flappie

Bon, bah cherchez plus : je crois bien que le TS des Canards Volants est une des victimes de l'incendie...  :Emo: 



EDIT: on me fait signe que c'est à Strasbourg que ça a grillé. Alors je ne sais pas.

----------


## Osirith

Salut les canards, 

Je viens de finir une mission qui restera longtemps dans ma mémoire. Pas pour un fait d'arme extraordinaire (mon score de "kills" n'y est pas terrible) mais parce que je me suis senti totalement immergé dans la mission et que j'en sors... lessivé   ::P:  

Mission 3 de la campagne Raven One (Baltic Dragon), on joue un pilote d'une escadrille de F/A-18C sur l'USS Valley Forge qui navigue au beau milieu du Golfe Persique.

Démarrage Cold and Dark sur le pont, on admire deux autres F18 qui se font catapulter, avant d'allumer et programmer tout ce qu'il faut, puis on s'aligne sur la catapulte avant gauche, après avoir laissé son ailier décoller. 

Gros coup de pied aux fesses, on rattrape l'ailier et on adopte un vol en formation en croisière à 22000 pieds sur environ 160 miles (c'est long ! et le paysage est assez pauvre en dehors des super-tankers qui se trainent à la surface). On passe au large du Koweit, on contacte le KC-135 en train de terminer le plein d'un autre couple de Hornet, et on s'aligne mon ailier et moi chacun sur un panier d'extrémité d'aile. 6000 livres de kérosène avalés en quelques minutes, pour revenir au total de 15000 livres avec les réservoirs externes. Depuis quelques jours et un bon réglage de mon Warthog (et quelques bonnes soirées pénibles d'entrainement intensif), j'arrive à faire le plein en un seul essai   ::siffle::  

On franchit la bande côtière et nous voilà au-dessus de l'Irak, survol des zones marécageuses au travers desquelles le Tigre se jette dans le Golfe. Le contrôleur de la zone nous dirige très vite vers Bassorah au profit d'un JTAC au sol dont le peloton est pris à parti par des forces hostiles équipées d'un mortier.

A sa demande, sous la couverture minutieuse de mon ailier resté en altitude, j'effectue un Show of Force à M0.8 à quelques dizaines de mètres du sol, au ras des bâtiments de la banlieue de Bassorah. Le JTAC indique que le survol bruyant semble avoir fait son petit effet - les tirs se sont arrêtés - et nous oriente vers une zone plus éloignée  de la banlieue Ouest de la ville, au milieu de laquelle un vieux bus abandonné est suspecté d'abriter une cache d'armes et d'explosifs. J'annonce une GBU 12, mon ailier reste en couverture, un premier passage à 15000 pieds pour repérer précisément le bus, un second passage pour verrouiller le FLIR sur la cible, puis un long demi-tour, le temps de sélectionner la GBU, de régler les paramètres du tir et le code laser émetteur sur le FLIR et récepteur sur la GBU. Passe de tir, la bombe file, se dirige droit vers la cible... Je corrige légèrement le marquage du FLIR pour bien centrer le réticule, mon doigt ripe d'1mm, ... et la bombe s'aplatit à 5 mètres du bus, et ne le détruit pas   ::(:  
Je demande à mon ailier de faire sa propre passe de tir alors que je remonte et observe dans un grand arc de cercle, mon FLIR toujours braqué sur le bus... Qui finit par exploser en une belle gerbe de flammes !

Le JTAC est ravi et nous propose une seconde cible, probable origine des tirs de mortier, matérialisée par une maison disposant d'un étage au sein d'un petit enclos, sur le bord d'une place dans le centre-ville. Je demande à mon ailier d'utiliser une bombe à guidage GPS JDAM, en utilisant les coordonnées transmises par le JTAC (je ne suis pas encore très à l'aise avec l'entrée de coordonnées lat/long dans l'UFC du Hornet). Quelques minutes plus tard, la maison n'est plus qu'un tas de gravas.

Mais notre manège a attiré l'attention d'un autre groupe d'insurgés et le panache blanc d'un missile sol-air (type Manpad) surgit sur la gauche de mon appareil, ne se verrouille pas et part doit dans le ciel. Le JTAC repère très vite un range-rover s'échappant à vive allure de la zone et qui fonce à travers le désert à l'Ouest de l'agglomération. Je suis "cleared hot" par le JTAC pour une passe au canon de 20 mm. Je m'y reprends à deux fois, un 4x4 qui fonce au sol, c'est petit quand on surgit à 600 km/h, et on n'a pas beaucoup de temps pour aligner si l'on ne veut pas emplafonner le sable... Après avoir gaspillé une rafale, la seconde passe de tir et quelques dizaines d'obus font passer le véhicule à la catégorie d'épave fumante.

Le JTAC n'en finit plus de nous remercier, et on apprendra qu'il est originaire de Caroline du Sud, et que son retour au foyer est programmé deux semaines plus tard.

Cap retour au sud, mais les évolutions de combat ont pesé lourdement sur les réservoirs (il ne reste que 3500 livres de kéro), et on programme le TACAN pour retrouver notre tanker ARCO1.1, dans la même configuration jumelle de ravitaillement. Cette fois je prends 5000 livres et ne remplis que mes réservoirs internes. 

Après un vol sans histoire de 20 minutes pour retraverser le golfe en cap 160, on atteint le groupe aéronaval et je prends contact avec l'ATC du Valley Forge pour le circuit d'appontage. Le temps est totalement clair et la mer calme, je suis autorisé à l'appontage en CASE 1 et le retour sur le Valley Forge n'est qu'une formalité. Brin 3 attrapé, note C, j'étais un peu de travers sur l'approche finale.

Un bref roulage pour se garer sur le parking arrière derrière l'ilot, on éteint tout... et ça fait vraiment plaisir d'enlever son casque HP Reverb G2 après 2h15 de mission   ::lol::  

Au total, peu de points gagnés (je n'ai détruit que le 4x4 au canon), mais mission réussie qui débloque la prochaine mission de la campagne, et le sentiment d'avoir "réussi quelque chose" à travers un vol suivi à la lettre, deux ravitaillements complets réussis sans heurts, et un appontage correct.

A la prochaine !

DCS + carte Golfe Persique + F/A-18C + SuperCarrier + campagne Raven One.
i9-10900K - Asus Rog Strix RTX 3090 - 32 Go RAM - HP Reverb G2 - Hotas Warthog - TM Pendular Rudder

----------


## Qiou87

Tu vas voir, t'es pas au bout de tes peines en terme de longue mission mémorable sur cette campagne. Elle est top. Baltic a d'ailleurs commencé à teaser une autre campagne sur le même univers, mais en Tomcat je crois.

La mission est chouette dans le bouquin. Le JTAC s'appelle Bowser. Spoiler sur le bouquin:


Spoiler Alert! 


Dans le livre on apprend un peu plus tard la mort d'un JTAC en Irak, Flip se renseigne en ayant un mauvais pressentiment et découvre que c'est bien "Bowser" qui s'est fait tuer par des insurgés.  ::sad::

----------


## Osirith

> Tu vas voir, t'es pas au bout de tes peines en terme de longue mission mémorable sur cette campagne. Elle est top. Baltic a d'ailleurs commencé à teaser une autre campagne sur le même univers, mais en Tomcat je crois.
> 
> La mission est chouette dans le bouquin. Le JTAC s'appelle Bowser. Spoiler sur le bouquin:
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Dans le livre on apprend un peu plus tard la mort d'un JTAC en Irak, Flip se renseigne en ayant un mauvais pressentiment et découvre que c'est bien "Bowser" qui s'est fait tuer par des insurgés.




Spoiler Alert! 


Sniff. Je le trouvais sympa Bowser...



J'hésite à lire le bouquin Raven One... J'ai lu quelques critiques qui encensent le côté réaliste et très technique des situations de vol et de combat, mais qui descendent en flammes le côté caricatural des personnages et des situations, avec parfois des récits frisant le ridicule.

----------


## Qiou87

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Sniff. Je le trouvais sympa Bowser...
> 
> 
> 
> J'hésite à lire le bouquin Raven One... J'ai lu quelques critiques qui encensent le côté réaliste et très technique des situations de vol et de combat, mais qui descendent en flammes le côté caricatural des personnages et des situations, avec parfois des récits frisant le ridicule.


J'ai lu les trois de Kevin Miller qui suivent Flip Wilson dans sa carrière : Raven One (Lt-Cmdr), Declared Hostile (Cmdr, CO) puis Fight Fight (Cpt, CAG). Dans le premier il est parfois un peu trop technique ; disons que si tu connais le 18 de DCS tu n'es pas perdu, mais si la technique d'un avion de chasse c'est pas ton truc je comprends que ça rebute. C'est pas un manuel de DCS avec 10 pages sur l'utilisation de l'AZ/EL mais voilà, c'est pas du techno-thriller facile à consommer. J'ai au contraire trouvé le réalisme intéressant ; il te fait flipper sur des situations finalement normales dans la Navy, genre blue water dans une tempête avec un avion joker qu'on fout dans la barrière car y'a eu un souci avec le tanker, etc. Le prémice du bouquin (l'Iran s'échauffe un peu trop et finit par attaquer un navire US en transit Hormuz) est pas si irréaliste que ça. C'est valable sur les trois bouquins, même si des trois le scénario du second est le moins probable. Celui du trois est top d'ailleurs (conflit local en Mer de Chine suite à une bavure chinoise).

Je suis assez client de thriller militaire, et faut bien avouer que dans l'aviation militaire ça manque un peu. Même C.W. Lemoine (j'ai lu tous ses bouquins) ne fait que très peu d'aviation. Perso, j'ai adoré les trois bouquins de Miller, même si des trois Fight Fight est le meilleur je trouve. Je viens d'acheter Flight of the Intruder (Coonts) d'ailleurs, ça me manquait (et ça va me chauffer sur l'A-6 pour le jour où HB le sort).

----------


## Genchou

Flappie, tu fais toujours des séances d'apprentissages Viggen ?
Ça fait plusieurs fois que j'essaie de me motiver à apprendre cet avion mais rien à faire j'arrive pas à me lancer dedans tout seul, jsais pas pourquoi.

----------


## Flappie

Tout à fait, et c'est toujours avec le même plaisir. Je suis dispo aujourd'hui de 17h à 0h si tu veux.

----------


## Olis

Euh persian gulf arrive jusqu'en irak ?

----------


## Genchou

Trop ienb !  ::):  Ce soir je suis pas sûr de pouvoir lancer DCS, c'est soirée Koh-Lanta avec madame hehe  ::P:  On verra si un autre jour peut aller.

----------


## Osirith

> Euh persian gulf arrive jusqu'en irak ?


Oui. Le petit bout au sud autour de Bassorah. Par contre c'est très peu détaillé...

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui. Le petit bout au sud autour de Bassorah. Par contre c'est très peu détaillé...


Ouais, en ça j'étais un peu déçu lors de cette mission: le sol est tout plat, la texture atroce. Baltic a ajouté pleins de bâtiments génériques pour faire la ville, c'est pas trop mal, mais ça vaut pas une ville "vanilla".

----------


## Miuw

Mon stick vient d'arriver ! J'installe la version stable de DCS ou bien l'open beta ?

Et merci pour toutes vos réponses, je vais probablement commencer par le mirage quand il y aura les promos.





> @Miuw : Tu as raison de parler promo. Attends donc la fin du mois, et tu n'auras plus à hésiter entre deux modules.  En attendant, tu peux te faire la main sur le Su-25T qui est gratuit et pas mal pour commencer. Je peux te coacher si tu veux.


Bah écoute, je veux bien. Comme ça quand je ferai des bourdes en multijoueur, je pourrais dire que c'est Flappie qui m'a appris.  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

Ici, on vole en grande majorité sur la stable. Il nous est déjà arrivé de la basculer en beta lors d'évènements exceptionnels (sortie de DCS 2.5 en 2018, par exemple). Au besoin, un outil fait ça très bien : DCS updater GUI utility.

D'ici un mois, il est fort possible que les canards veuillent basculer en beta rapport aux nouveaux nuages qui ne devraient plus tarder à arriver. Tout ça dépendra aussi de la stabilité de cette version (la tant attendue 2.5.7) : si elle n'introduit pas de gros bugs ou de gros plantages, elle devrait vite passer en stable. Mais bon, on n'en est pas encore là.

Comme dit tout à l'heure, je suis dispo aujourd'hui de 17h à minuit. Je t'envoie le lien du Discord vu que notre serveur Teamspeak semble mort (ils venaient de me facturer pour les 3 mois à venir...  ::lol::  Pas dit que je renouvelle si ça convient à tout le monde).

----------


## Flappie

Pour les abonnés, Sébum vient de publier un article sur les mods de DCS.
Allez, on vote tous pour le rendre gratuit.

----------


## cdarylb

A voté ! Merci Flappie !

----------


## Qiou87

DCS 2.7: le "menu" présenté dans la newsletter du jour.

- Nouveaux nuages (presets uniquement pour l'instant)
- Gros ajouts sur le F/A-18C Hornet qui passera en "release"
- Gros ajouts sur le F-16C Viper (pardon, Fighting Falcon  ::lol:: )
- Ajouts sur la carte "The Channel" qui passera en release
- Ajouts sur la carte Syrie (Chypre?  ::wub:: )
- Amélioration des effets visuels de feu
- Mise à jour des effets sonores
- Mise à jour des dégâts pour les avions WWII
- Nouvel effet d'hélice pour les avions à prop.

----------


## Olis

Effectivement je n'avais pas souvenir que persian gulf aille jusqu'en Irak, p-e parce que tout est vide et n'a que três peu d'intérêt finalement

----------


## Genchou

> - Nouveaux nuages (presets uniquement pour l'instant)


Je pense que la newsletter indique que les presets seront là pour aider à la création de mission, pas qu'il n'y aura que ça de disponible. Mais c'est pas hyper clair.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je pense que la newsletter indique que les presets seront là pour aider à la création de mission, pas qu'il n'y aura que ça de disponible. Mais c'est pas hyper clair.


J'extrapole un peu, dans d'autres communications ils disaient bien que ce serait "figé" au départ et qu'une météo totalement customisable et dynamique (qui évolue en cours de mission) viendrait par la suite.

----------


## TuxFr78

D’après ce que je comprends de la newsletter , la première version n’aura que des presets et dans une version suivante ils permettront de créer sa propre météo 
Ils disent que la météo est synchro en multi et ça c’est cool !

----------


## Qiou87

> On peut connaître le type de menace sam pour paramétrer correctement le viper en sead ?





> D’après ce que je comprends de la newsletter , la première version n’aura que des presets et dans une version suivante ils permettront de créer sa propre météo 
> Ils disent que la météo est synchro en multi et ça c’est cool !


Et va impacter tout ce qui est IR aussi je crois. Donc on devrait pouvoir semer un Fox2 dans un nuage par exemple.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great battles*: *JDD N°275*

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1069031

Le mystère sur les initiales D.V.D posté par Jason la semaine dernière vient d'être dévoilé dans le JDD N° 275. 

Il s'agit d'une nouvelle technologie baptisé Dynamic Visual Damage qui va permettre d'améliorer grandement l'aspect visuel des dégâts subis par les chars et les aéronefs en fonction du type munitions et du calibre rencontré ainsi que de l'angle d'attaque (ricochet) . C'est une très bonne surprise car le jeu commençais à accuser un certain retard par rapport à la concurrence. Cela ne touche pas l'interaction physique même si les dév continuent de bosser sur les améliorations du système de dommages physiques. Plus d'infos seront donnée dans un prochain JDD. 

Les dév préviennent quand même que cela aura un impact sur les FPS surtout en multijoueur et qu'ils essayent de trouver un compromis afin de le minimiser. 
L'implantation va commencer sur les chars et se poursuivra sur les avions dans les mois à venir. 

Voici quelques screens du rendu...

















Voir la news sur C6: https://www.checksix-fr.com/

----------


## JanSolo

Il n'y a aucune campagne fournie avec le module F16, c'est bien ça?

----------


## Genchou

C'est peut-être que des presets pour commencer en effet.

Sinon Flappie, tu serais chaud ce soir ou demain pour un peu de Viggen ?  ::):

----------


## Miuw

Merci pour la leçon hier soir Flappie.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Il n'y a aucune campagne fournie avec le module F16, c'est bien ça?


Oui, c'est bien ça (liste de toutes les campagnes et avis des canards).

----------


## JanSolo

> Oui, c'est bien ça (liste de toutes les campagnes et avis des canards).


Top! Merci  Qiou.

----------


## Setzer

Merci Dusty pour ce premier cours sur le A10!

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon Flappie, tu serais chaud ce soir ou demain pour un peu de Viggen ?


Désolé, je suis pas chez moi. Dispo lundi si tu veux.

----------


## Fantome13

Salut Dusty. bientôt de retour si tout va bien. je reprends le manche petit à petit avec le 18. :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Y a des grands malades....

----------


## SergeyevK

Pour info, la livrée Black Panther pour le F-14 est disponible : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3315491/

----------


## ze_droopy

> Merci Dusty pour ce premier cours sur le A10!


Avec plaisir! J'espère pouvoir me libérer assez vite pour la suite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Salut Dusty. bientôt de retour si tout va bien. je reprends le manche petit à petit avec le 18.


Le retour du fils de la vengeance de Fantome! :P

----------


## Flappie

Salut Fantome.  ::): 

Encore une bonne nouvelle pour la map DCS: Syria: 6 nouvelles bases vont arriver !

----------


## Qiou87

> Encore une bonne nouvelle pour la map DCS: Syria: 6 nouvelles bases vont arriver !


Plus que ça en fait. CombatWombat a fait un superbe boulot pour regrouper tous les layouts des aéroports présents et liste déjà ceux qui ont été annoncés, avec même une carte globale pour s'y retrouver.

L'ouverture ouest-est (ajout de Deir Ezzor à l'est de la Syrie, et de Chypre à l'ouest) va complètement changer la dynamique de la carte. Déjà l'île de Chypre ça peut donner de superbes scénarios autour de la Turquie, la Grèce et la république de Chypre, de quoi faire voler des Viper turcs, Mirage grecs (C au lieu du -5, je sais), Mi-24 (en remplacement du Mi-35 chypriote), Gazelle et probablement impliquer un porte-avions US...  :Bave:  Sur un serveur 4YA cela devrait permettre 2 ou 3 scénarios supplémentaires, en plus du nord-sud et sud-nord actuel.


Sinon je propose qu'on démarre pour demain:

*Inscription pour mardi 16 mars 2021*
*Attention, TeamSpeak HS suite à l'incendie OVH, contacter Ranger28 par MP pour obtenir l'invitation à notre Discord*
- Qiou87, Hornet / Viggen
- war-p, Hornet / 29 red
- Flappie, Viggen
- Setzer, Hornet / Viggen
- Genchou, Hornet
- Papanowel, Hornet
- Major_Shepard, M2000C / Hornet / Tomcat
- partizan, Viper
- David, Hornet
- Ranger, Viper / M2000
- Jimjim, Tomcat (RIO)
- Dusty, Tomcat
- Tophe, Hornet
- Raven33, Hornet / Viper / A-10C II
- Sentepu, M2000
- Lilian, Tomcat / M2000
- patxie, Tomcat RIO / M2000

*@Flappie*: où en est le TS? Faut-il basculer sur le Discord pour tous ceux qui n'y sont pas encore?

----------


## war-p

War-p, hornet / (si jamais je peux faire du 29 en red si vous vous ennuyez  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Flappie

Flappie en Viggen !  ::): 

Le TS était bel et  bien hébergé dans le datacenter de Strasbourg qui a brûlé. J'ai dû aller choper l'info avec les dents sur le Discord de Nitroserv. Toujours pas de com officielle.  :tired:  On peut considérer que le TS ne sera pas prêt pour demain.

----------


## Setzer

Setzer Hornet/Viggen.

On a volé vite fait sur une mission dcs briefing room hier avec Zan, c'est quand même bien sympa!

----------


## Genchou

Flappie ta boîte de PM est pleine.  ::P: 

Chaud demain soir, Hornet.

----------


## Papanowel

- Qiou87, Hornet / Viggen
- war-p, Hornet / 29 red
- Flappie, Viggen
- Setzer, Hornet / Viggen
- Genchou, Hornet
*- Papanowel, Hornet*

Ps: Ranger m'a déjà communiqué l'adresse du Discord  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

Sur facebook, Razbam tease (oui bon, je sais) le radar de terrain du M-2000C en vidéo.

N'étant pas expert, cet avion est-il équipé uniquement d'un radar pour le vol à basse altitude, ou est-ce un vrai radar air-sol comme on a sur le Hornet avec détection de cibles et tout ça?

----------


## Flappie

Wait, what ? Je ne savais pas que le 2000-C avait un radar de terrain. Cool !

----------


## war-p

> Sur facebook, Razbam tease (oui bon, je sais) le radar de terrain du M-2000C en vidéo.
> 
> N'étant pas expert, cet avion est-il équipé uniquement d'un radar pour le vol à basse altitude, ou est-ce un vrai radar air-sol comme on a sur le Hornet avec détection de cibles et tout ça?


Ah c'est cool ça! Je pensais qu'ils avaient abandonné l'idée, de ce que j'en sais c'est un sous mode du radar doppler à impulsion. Il ne permet pas de faire de l'attaque, mais permet de la navigation à basse altitude. On devrait avoir l'équivalent sur le F18 et le F16 en principe.

----------


## Major_Shepard

Le radar RDY des Mirages 2000-5F/2000-5Mk2/2000-9  dispose d'un mode air-sol https://fr.qaz.wiki/wiki/Radar_Doppler_Multitarget

2000-5F incoming dans DCS ?  ::w00t:: 

Présent Mardi en M2000C/Hornet/F14  :;):

----------


## Tugais

> Sur facebook, Razbam tease (oui bon, je sais) le radar de terrain du M-2000C en vidéo.
> 
> N'étant pas expert, cet avion est-il équipé uniquement d'un radar pour le vol à basse altitude, ou est-ce un vrai radar air-sol comme on a sur le Hornet avec détection de cibles et tout ça?


Il s'agit d'un radar permettant de voler dans des conditions de vol dégradées et ne permet pas de cibler d'éventuelles cibles au sol ; le système est un mode d'évitement de terrain. Le bouton est présent sur la banquette de gauche sur le PCR et sous la dénomination "DEC".

----------


## davidmontpellier

> - Qiou87, Hornet / Viggen
> - war-p, Hornet / 29 red
> - Flappie, Viggen
> - Setzer, Hornet / Viggen
> - Genchou, Hornet
> *- Papanowel, Hornet*
> 
> Ps: Ranger m'a déjà communiqué l'adresse du Discord


David en Hornet

----------


## partizan

Zan en F16

----------


## Ranger 28

Coucou. Présent ce soir en f-16 ou 2000.

----------


## Setzer

Tu as enfin pu régler tes soucis ?

----------


## Jimjim13

Coucou,
Jimjim en F14 si "Tall Cruise" est dispo sinon en  F18 ^^

----------


## ze_droopy

Dusty F14 devant le moustachu.

----------


## Tophe33

Salut,
Tophe présent en F18  :;):

----------


## raven33.be

Yo,
Présent en Hornet/Viper/A-10C (le 2 de pref)

PS: j'ai déjà reçu le lien pour le discord  :;):

----------


## sentepu

salut à tous, petite reprise pour moi ce soir en 2000.

----------


## Genchou

> Dusty F14 devant le moustachu.


Mmhhgggnnn, ça fait longtemps que j'ai plus rioté et ça me manque un peu. Tu as déjà un backseater dédié ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Mmhhgggnnn, ça fait longtemps que j'ai plus rioté et ça me manque un peu. Tu as déjà un backseater dédié ?


Oui, mon jimjimoustachu.
Mais comme il est un peu intermittent en ce moment  ::P: , je suis toujours fana de reprendre le stick une autre fois.

----------


## patxiea66

Hello, je reprends du service ce soir avec vous en F14 (RIO) avec Lilian en pilote et on se met en M2000C en backup !

----------


## Liliann

> Sur facebook, Razbam tease (oui bon, je sais) le radar de terrain du M-2000C en vidéo.
> 
> N'étant pas expert, cet avion est-il équipé uniquement d'un radar pour le vol à basse altitude, ou est-ce un vrai radar air-sol comme on a sur le Hornet avec détection de cibles et tout ça?


Je sais que le 2000D à un radar de suivie de terrain. Qui lui permet de zigzaguer en autonome aux milieu des reliefs. 
Mais j'ai un doute que ce mode de PA existe sur le C. 

PS: En parlant de 2000D, ca y est le premier 2000D modernisé est arrivé ^^ Vive les MICA et les AASM  :;):

----------


## Osirith

> Je sais que le 2000D à un radar de suivie de terrain. Qui lui permet de zigzaguer en autonome aux milieu des reliefs. 
> Mais j'ai un doute que ce mode de PA existe sur le C. 
> 
> PS: En parlant de 2000D, ca y est le premier 2000D modernisé est arrivé ^^ Vive les MICA et les AASM


Le 2000D (et le feu -N) a un radar Antilope V quasiment exclusivement dédié aux modes sol et notamment au suivi  de terrain très basse altitude/grande vitesse en automatique. Avec pratiquement aucune fonction air-air (pour trouver un tanker, c'est au TACAN).
Pour le C, j'imagine que c'est très limité dans l'autre sens, c'est à dire sur les fonctions sol...

----------


## Flappie

Oui, j'ai lu ça aujourd'hui dans _La guerre vue du ciel_ de Marc Scheffler. J'ignorais que le 2000-D pouvait piloter tout seul grace au suivi de terrain !  ::ninja::

----------


## Osirith

> Oui, j'ai lu ça aujourd'hui dans _La guerre vue du ciel_ de Marc Scheffler. J'ignorais que le 2000-D pouvait piloter tout seul grace au suivi de terrain !


Je n'ai accès à aucune information classifiée. Mais ça doit approcher du quasi Mach 1 à 100 pieds en suivi de terrain auto. Faut pas avoir trop mangé juste avant ! et avec la crampe à l'estomac sur le fait que le radar peut mal voir un obstacle (un rideau de pluie peut passer pour un obstacle, mais c'est au pilote de décider).

Ce type d'acrobatie a couté un 2000D mais surtout un pilote+WSO début Janvier 2019 dans le Jura... https://www.defense.gouv.fr/english/...-2019-01-A.pdf

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'est précisément ce qu'il explique. Il dit aussi que l'appareil évite les obstacles plus tard que lui, ce qui donne une sacrée envie de reprendre les commandes en manuel.

----------


## Flappie

Pour ce soir, je vous propose de vous connecter au serveur Discord du topic. Que tous ceux qui n'ont pas encore reçu l'adresse Discord s'annoncent ici-même.

Pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas, il n'y a pas besoin d'installer quoi que ce soit : vous vous connectez depuis votre navigateur préféré.

----------


## Genchou

Bon finalement sans moi ce soir, jsuis méga crevé, je vais dormir tôt.

----------


## TuxFr78

Je me pointe un peu tard mais présent en f18 pour 1 petite heure

----------


## war-p

Il y a un discord ou quelque chose du coup?

----------


## Flappie

Pour les chasseurs tellement modernes qu'il faut leur dire quels SAM ils vont affronter :
SA-3
SA-11
SA-15

----------


## Ranger 28

Lien Discord envoyé par mp

----------


## FIVE-one

Fana pour ce soir (sorry late comer, j'ai oublié de m'inscrire)
Si je peux avoir le lien svp, merci d'avance !

----------


## Flappie

> Fana pour ce soir (sorry late comer, j'ai oublié de m'inscrire)
> Si je peux avoir le lien svp, merci d'avance !


Hop, c'est fait.

----------


## FIVE-one

> Oui, c'est précisément ce qu'il explique. Il dit aussi que l'appareil évite les obstacles plus tard que lui, ce qui donne une sacrée envie de reprendre les commandes en manuel.


Tout à fait. C'est semi-automatisé.
Dans le principe, le suivi de terrain fonctionne suivant 2 grandes philosophies : en mode durci/discret avec un fichier de modèle numérique de terrain (MNT) seul. Soit avec un radar de suivi de terrain (moins discret mais forcément plus fiable).
Les US le feraient avec le pod et le télémètre mais je ne serais pas étonné que ce soit couplé avec le radar sur demande.

----------


## war-p

Désolé, hier j'ai bien galéré à vous rejoindre, et discord via le navigateur avec mes 10000000000000 d'onglets ouvert, ça passe pas bien avec DCS.

----------


## Flappie

En parlant de Discord : depuis l'indispo de notre Teamspeak suite à l'incendie d'OVH, je me tâte pour arrêter l'abo. En effet :

les utilisateurs les plus fréquents ont tous basculés sur Discord bien avant l'indispo du TS,personne ne s'est opposé à l'utilisation de Discord hier soir, et tout s'est bien passé sauf pour les développeurs qui ont 1000 onglets StackOverflow ouverts (suivez mon regard),les canards qui avaient l'habitude des whispers ont quasiment tous adopté SRS qui fait ça très bien une fois en jeu.
La parole est à la défense.

----------


## TuxFr78

> En parlant de Discord : depuis l'indispo de notre Teamspeak suite à l'incendie d'OVH, je me tâte pour arrêter l'abo. En effet :
> 
> les utilisateurs les plus fréquents ont tous basculés sur Discord bien avant l'indispo du TS,personne ne s'est opposé à l'utilisation de Discord hier soir, et tout s'est bien passé sauf pour les développeurs qui ont 1000 onglets StackOverflow ouverts (suivez mon regard),les canards qui avaient l'habitude des whispers ont quasiment tous adopté SRS qui fait ça très bien une fois en jeu.
> La parole est à la défense.


J'aime bien SRS + discord 
Mon seul souci, mais lié à ma conf probablement, c'est que je n'arrivais pas à émettre sur SRS hier
Je me suis senti un peu seul surtout quand mes GBU arrivaient sur cible après les Viggen parce que je ne pouvais pas annoncer mes cibles  ::'(: 

Conclusion : pour moi on peut abandonner TS

----------


## Qiou87

Aucune opposition pour ma part.

Côté améliorations de la mission comme discuté:
- catapulte 3 du CVN-73: le déflecteur reste en position haute après un lancement, rendant l’atterrissage difficile
- 2x le CVN73 dans le brief avec 2 TACAN et radios 
- le groupe aéronaval est beaucoup trop compact (distance inférieure a 50m entre coques)
- CAP au départ puis a la fin mais rien entre deux
- ravitailleur trop lent (210kts -> 300 kts)

Je pense que la mission d’hier était sympa et adaptée a 8-10 joueurs, a 16 on l’a clairement pliée. Dans un tel cas j’ai rien contre ressortir une ancienne mission « velue » avec plusieurs groupes CAP/CAS.

Cette histoire de groupe aéronaval ca me fait penser que j’ai pas encore vu une seule mission avec un groupe réaliste dans DCS (sauf peut-être dans Raven One), avec un croiseur et 5-6 destroyers en deux bulles, une proche (5-10nm) pour la protection rapprochée et une seconde bulle plus lointaine pour la détection. IRL si un groupe se promenait en formation de parade tout le temps ils auraient fini par en perdre un de CVN...

----------


## war-p

À noter aussi que j'ai trouvé que les sam étaient apathiques.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pareil pour Discord, je commence à l'utiliser pour d'autres usages, et c'est assez pratique.

----------


## partizan

Pour le briefing texte, Flappie tu confirmeras, mais on ne peut pas le modifier dans l'éditeur, enfin si on peut, mais la sauvegarde ne prend pas en comptes ces modifs. Comme si le script de lancement de mission remettait le texte original.
Je l'ai signalé sur le discord d'Agar.

----------


## Chaussette

> Pareil pour Discord, je commence à l'utiliser pour d'autres usages, et c'est assez pratique.


Tu veux dire pour essayer de chopper une RTX 30xx ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## TroyMcClure

Je n'ai pas participé récemment donc pas forcément droit à la parole, mais j'utilise justement Discord plutôt que TS. Le jour où je décide de vous rejoindre ça devrait fonctionner, je remercie par avance Flappie ou un autre membre bienveillant de la communauté de me faire parvenir le lien en PM, SVP.

----------


## Flappie

> Pour le briefing texte, Flappie tu confirmeras, mais on ne peut pas le modifier dans l'éditeur, enfin si on peut, mais la sauvegarde ne prend pas en comptes ces modifs. Comme si le script de lancement de mission remettait le texte original.
> Je l'ai signalé sur le discord d'Agar.


Je n'ai pas encore essayé. Merci pour l'info.

@Troy : je t'envoie ça tout de suite.

----------


## FIVE-one

Pour ma part, j'ai pu décoller, après 1h environ de galère avec le mapping des touches, ce qui est une victoire en soi (on se console comme on peut)

Passage de TS à Discord sans soucis.

----------


## war-p

Bon, du coup, ça me fait mal au derch, mais j'ai installé discord... Au moins plus de problème du milliard d'onglets ouvert.

----------


## BoZoin

Si possible je veux bien une invite pour le discord, comme ça je serai prêt quand j'aurai la possibilité de vous rejoindre !

----------


## Flappie

C'est envoyé.  :;): 
Merci pour votre retour au sujet du chat vocal. J'ai donc demandé le remboursement pour le trimestre à venir et je ne renouvellerai pas le TS.

RIP Teamspeak, longue vie à notre Discord !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Hey Discord génial, ça sera plus facile de se trouver hors rendez-vous fixes surtout pour moi qui suis jamais dispo les mardis. Je veux bien une invit' dès que c'est en place  ::):

----------


## Flappie

C'est déjà en place. Je vient de t'envoyer le lien.

----------


## FIVE-one

A l'occasion de l'annonce du décès du TS, merci à toi Flappie d'avoir fourni le serv  :;):

----------


## TuxFr78

> A l'occasion de l'annonce du décès du TS, merci à toi Flappie d'avoir fourni le serv


sans oublier les missions et les briefing de dingue !!!

----------


## JanSolo

Flappie, je pourrais te demander aussi les infos Discord?
Je n'arrive à vous rejoindre que peu finalement et c'est bien dommage car à chaque fois je m'amuse bien.

----------


## Flappie

C'est dans la boîte !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Tu veux dire pour essayer de chopper une RTX 30xx ?


Euh non. Si c'est une vanne j'ai pas compris, désolé ^^

Edit : Je veux bien le lien du discord aussi  ::):  Maaarrrrccciiiii !

----------


## Flappie

> Euh non. Si c'est une vanne j'ai pas compris, désolé ^^


Sur Discord, il y a des gens qui indiquent où et quand trouver les fameuses cartes quand il y a de la dispo.

MP envoyé.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hhhhhaaannnnn...... Je savais po.....

----------


## Ranger 28

Merci de t'occuper des liens Flappie. Pas possible pour moi en journée à cause du taf.

Sinon pour hier soir, même si la CAP adverse était en grève, perso j'ai passé une bonne soirée.
Ravitto et AWACS certe un peu lents, mais ça n'est pas bien grave.

Content que ce Discord puisse enfin servir, et de vous y retrouver.

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon pour hier soir, même si la CAP adverse était en grève, perso j'ai passé une bonne soirée.
> Ravitto et AWACS certe un peu lents, mais ça n'est pas bien grave.


Voui, pour la prochaine je vais pousser les taquets (on était en low partout sauf pour les SAM).

----------


## JanSolo

> C'est dans la boîte !


Merci!

----------


## Setzer

Pour ceux qui sont en vr, je vous glisse ça là :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ8RoXKL94M&t=11s (ouais je suis jamais foutu de faire une incrustation)

En gros l'astuce consiste à réduire la pixel density sous dcs au minimum (0.5 ou 0.6) et de contrebalancer en mettant au taquet le super sampling sous steam (500% dans la video mais avec un reverb 350/400% suffit) du coup on a une image finalement bien plus belle et.. plus fluide, c'est assez flagrant sur ma 2070s ou j'ai mis 0.6/400% et mis à part sur des parties chargées de la Syrie comme Beyrut, je tiens un 45 fps constant au casque et la reprojection s'active beaucoup moins souvent avec une image bien plus belle et une impression générale de fluidité renforcée.

Perso seule l’absence de MSAA me gène un peu car ça fait du scintillement mais avec le gain de perf je me demande si je vais pas la réactiver en x2.

En tout cas c'est assez impressionnant l'effet que ce réglage a eu sur le ratio perf/qualité.

----------


## Qiou87

Faudra que j'essaie, mais j'hésite toujours un peu à trifouiller mes réglages alors que c'est très fluide chez moi (je touche pas à la pixel density mais j'ai les paramètres de l'appli sur 55% dans SteamVR, combiné à un paramètre global 100% ça fait 76% et c'est net et fluide)... Pour incruster:
[youtube]CODE VIDEO après "watch?v="[/youtube]

----------


## Chaussette

> Pour ceux qui sont en vr, je vous glisse ça là :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ8RoXKL94M&t=11s (ouais je suis jamais foutu de faire une incrustation)
> 
> En gros l'astuce consiste à réduire la pixel density sous dcs au minimum (0.5 ou 0.6) et de contrebalancer en mettant au taquet le super sampling sous steam (500% dans la video mais avec un reverb 350/400% suffit) du coup on a une image finalement bien plus belle et.. plus fluide, c'est assez flagrant sur ma 2070s ou j'ai mis 0.6/400% et mis à part sur des parties chargées de la Syrie comme Beyrut, je tiens un 45 fps constant au casque et la reprojection s'active beaucoup moins souvent avec une image bien plus belle et une impression générale de fluidité renforcée.
> 
> Perso seule l’absence de MSAA me gène un peu car ça fait du scintillement mais avec le gain de perf je me demande si je vais pas la réactiver en x2.
> 
> En tout cas c'est assez impressionnant l'effet que ce réglage a eu sur le ratio perf/qualité.


Tu as le reverb G2 actuellement ? Je commence sérieusement à songer à acheter ce casque VR mais j'hésite encore à franchir le pas. J'ai l'impression que tout le monde est à la même enseigne, quel que soit le matos : tu dis que tu tiens les 45 fps avec ta 2070s, moi j'ai une 3080 donc ça devrait aller en théorie, sauf que j'ai vu des tests sur youtube avec des 3090 et ... ils sont aussi à 45 fps. J'ai un peu de mal à saisir tout ça, ou alors il faut que je trouve un endroit pour "louer" le casque (ou achat + rétractation mais mon éducation morale me bloque à ce niveau).

----------


## Setzer

J'ai le g1, les 45 fps sont capés lorsque tu active la reprojection, c'est lié au taux de rafraîchissement du casque, à 45 fps tu as la sensation de fluidité.

@quiou : tu connais tes reglages, franchement tente, perso j'ai été bluffé, au pire tu reviens en arrière mais perso ça a été le jour et la nuit.

----------


## Qiou87

@Chaussette: j’ai le G2 si jamais t’as des questions. Je suis en RP par contre donc pas d’essai possible. DCS est souvent limité par un seul cœur cpu c’est pour ca que ca ne monte pas bien haut avec une 3090, mais avec une 3080 tu serais a l’aise. J’ai qu’une 2070S et le G2 et ca va. C’est le CPU qui compte beaucoup aussi, surtout en multi ou solo mission chargée.

----------


## Chaussette

> @Chaussette: j’ai le G2 si jamais t’as des questions. Je suis en RP par contre donc pas d’essai possible. DCS est souvent limité par un seul cœur cpu c’est pour ca que ca ne monte pas bien haut avec une 3090, mais avec une 3080 tu serais a l’aise. J’ai qu’une 2070S et le G2 et ca va. C’est le CPU qui compte beaucoup aussi, surtout en multi ou solo mission chargée.


Oui, j'ai bien vu que le CPU était énormément sollicité, du coup j'ai bien OC le mien pour les gros trucs DCS ( 5.1 GHz ) et ça carbure pas mal. J'ai essayé quelques casques VR (surtout chez des clients), mais la définition m'a toujours rebutée, j'imagine bien que les instruments doivent être illisibles. C'est pour ça que je joue sur écran UHD depuis quelques années, et c'est super agréable. Quand j'ai vu le G2 et ses specs, je me suis dit : enfin !! Mais comme j'ai vu que beaucoup de casques VR ne font pas de rendu dans leur réso native et baissent le bazar de manière automatique, je reste frileux. Et concernant le fait de pouvoir tester, il y a aussi tout le contexte sanitaire...

Quoi qu'il en soit, merci pour vos réponses !

----------


## Setzer

Écoute je suis passé du rifts au G1, et je te confirme que maintenant les instruments sont parfaitement lisibles!
La grosse différence entre le g1 et le g2 c'est le "sweetspot" qui est plus grand sur le g2, en gros le sweet spot c'est la "surface" de l’écran ou l'image est la plus nette.
Perso déjà sur le g1,bien que le sweetspot soit réduit, ça ne me gène pas du tout car on prend vite l'habitude en vr de tourner la tête pour orienter le regard plutôt que de tourner les yeux - ce qu'on faisait déjà avec un track ir ceci dit - ce qui fait qu'on regarde quasi toujours devant soit et donc dans le sweetspot.

----------


## Ranger 28

Du monde qui vole ce soir ?

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: *JDD N°276* 

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1071135

Le développement de camion anti-aérien GAZ-MM muni d'un canon automatique 25 mm semble proche de la fin.
le modèle physique du camion est prêt, tout comme les animations et le fonctionnement du pistolet automatique. 
Toutes les animations du châssis et le l'équipage ainsi que la balistique du canon et le modèle de dégâts sont également effectués.
Le système de correction du viseur qui s'est avéré incroyablement complexe sur le plan cinématique a été implémenté. 
Une nouvelle partie audio a été développée ainsi qu'une technologie plus détaillée de la visualisation et de la déformation des pneus.

En ce moment, les déve travaillent encore sur l'améliorons de l'aspect visuel du nouveau véhicule et la texture du pistolet. 

Le rendu et le soucis du détail semble déjà bien présent...

















A suivre...

----------


## Qiou87

*Inscriptions des pilotes - DCS World - Mardi 23 mars 2021*

RDV à 21H sur notre Discord (contactez Ranger ou Flappie si vous ne l'avez pas)

On volera probablement en Syrie sur une mission autogénérée par l'outil d'Agar (avec tous les taquets à fond pas vrai @Flappie  :;):  ). Donnez votre avion pour faciliter le boulot du générateur et vous assurez un cockpit qui vous convienne.

Qiou87 - Hornet / Viggen
Setzer - Hornet / Viggen / A10C II
Zan - Viper / M2000 / Tomcat
Flappie - Viggen
Papanowel - Hornet / A10C II
Raven33 - Hornet / A10C II
Dusty - Tomcat / A10C II / Hornet
Major_Shepard -  Hornet / M2000
Five-One - Hornet
David - Hornet
Tophe - Hornet
Genchou - Viggen / Hornet
Ranger - Viper / M2000

----------


## Setzer

Setzer Hornet/Viggen/A10 C II

----------


## partizan

Zan : F16/2000/14

----------


## Flappie

> On volera probablement en Syrie sur une mission autogénérée par l'outil d'Agar (avec tous les taquets à fond pas vrai @Flappie  ).


Tout à fait !  ::): 

Flappie - AJS37

Si j'ai le temps, je placerai des FARP invisibles pour les Viggen afin de ravitailler depuis les routes.  ::wub::

----------


## Papanowel

Qiou87 - Hornet / Viggen
Setzer - Hornet / Viggen / A10C II
Zan - Viper / M2000 / Tomcat
Flappie - Viggen 
Papanowel - Hornet / A10C II

----------


## raven33.be

Yo !

Raven33 - Hornet/ A10C II

----------


## ze_droopy

Dusty, F-14 devant le moustachu ou A-10/F-18

----------


## Qiou87

Je vous ajoute dans mon 1er post, par contre c'est mal barré pour ma pomme avec la petite malade et qui dort très peu (donc moi aussi). On va voir, j'espère une récupération miraculeuse d'ici demain soir 20h59.  ::ninja::

----------


## Major_Shepard

Major_Shepard Hornet/M2000

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ugra Media semble faire du bon boulot sur l’environnement Syrie :




En étant allé voir le morceau de frontière Liban-Israël, il y a effectivement ce type de mur composé de blocs de béton. La représentation DCS semble être assez proche.
Ça aurait pu être plus feignant et passer inaperçu. Y a bon.

https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/239806...omment-4604994

----------


## papagueff

bonsoir les copains,
me revoilou, apparemment notre TS est hs, puis je avoir un lien pour me connecter sur le discord des canards. Merci

----------


## Flappie

C'est envoyé.  :;):

----------


## FIVE-one

@Qiou : présent en F/A-18

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai envie de chialer tellement la météo est belle dans les premiers 2/3 de la vidéo. On l'avait pas encore vu encore avec de la pluie par zone et de beaux nuages sur plusieurs niveaux avec éclaircies entre deux...  ::wub:: 


Ah, et y'a deux nouveaux modes HARM qui arrivent sur le Hornet aussi.  ::lol::

----------


## war-p

Oui, enfin les derniers modes que perso j'attendais, on va pouvoir enfin taper du sam efficacement (bon il y a aussi les Viper dans le coup mais bon, on en parlera sur les maps pleines de flotte), j'aime bien aussi le mode qui permet de tirer le harm même en utilisant une autre arme. Sinon, outre les nuages et la pluie localisé, on peut aussi apercevoir l'atflir (enfin du moins la symbologie) à la fin  :;):

----------


## Setzer

La manoeuvre pour lâcher du harm en mode a/c est quand même bien classe. Va y avoir une table de références pour les codes à rentrer?

Edit : c'est dans la description de la video sur yt.

----------


## Genchou

Yen a une dans la descr de la vidéo. Et yavait un custom kneeboard qui traine quelque pour setup les tables du F-16.

Edit: Partouze en avait share dans le channel F16 du discord.

----------


## davidmontpellier

David présent en F18

----------


## war-p

> Yen a une dans la descr de la vidéo. Et yavait un custom kneeboard qui traine quelque pour setup les tables du F-16.
> 
> Edit:* Partouze* en avait share dans le channel F16 du discord.


Ah ça y est, on en est là ?

----------


## Flappie

C'est l'effet Discord, ça rapproche.

----------


## Tophe33

Tophe dispo en F18

----------


## Tugais

Il y a une interview de NineLine disponible depuis ce matin sur le podcast Air Combat Sim. Au cas où vous souhaitez en lire une traduction vous pouvez suivre ce lien.

----------


## Setzer

Merci pour la trad!

----------


## Qiou87

> Il y a une interview de NineLine disponible depuis ce matin sur le podcast Air Combat Sim. Au cas où vous souhaitez en lire une traduction vous pouvez suivre ce lien.


Merci tugais, trad de qualité et c'est plus facile à lire que de se cogner tout le podcast.  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

+1 merci Tugais c'est mille fois plus pratique à lire qu'écouter le podcast.

----------


## papagueff

merci Flappie, mais je me pose la question si c'est bien le bon, je me connecte bien sur un discord des canards/boulets mais je suis désespérément seul  et ça m'étonne que personne n'y soit en ce moment ne serait ce que pour faire des essais.

----------


## Ranger 28

Eh oh !!! Présent ce soir hein !

2000 ou viper selon le type de sortie.

----------


## Ranger 28

C'est pas canards/boulets Papagueff...

Je t'ai renvoyé une invitation.

----------


## Genchou

Présent également ce soir, Viggen / Hornet.  ::):

----------


## papagueff

merci Ranger mais toujours aussi seul

----------


## Qiou87

> merci Ranger mais toujours aussi seul


Bah là c’est l’heure de l’apéro faut dire...  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Opération Black Support :

----------


## war-p

> Opération Black Support :
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/MNWsvkH/image.png


C'est plus une partouze, ça va être un gang bang  ::o: 
Dommage de pas vous accompagner demain soir.

----------


## Qiou87

Pour info la mise à jour open bêta 2.7 de DCS est prévue pour le 31/03, sous réserve de soucis de dernière minute. On peut donc décemment espérer profiter de tout ça pour le week-end pascal.

(Source Bignewy, forum officiel)

----------


## Qiou87

Et hop, l'ATFLIR présenté par "Wags from Eagle Dynamics". Je parie qu'il va encore regarder les nuages...  ::lol:: 


PS: pour ceux qui ont pas suivi, le Litening présent jusqu'ici n'est pas normalement sur le Hornet, c'est le pod de l'USAF (A-10C, F-16). L'ATFLIR est le pod de l'USN et USMC, il devrait donc devenir le pod par défaut du Hornet dans DCS.

----------


## war-p

Il me semble que le tpod actuel est utilisé sur les F18c espagnols.

----------


## Qiou87

> Il me semble que le tpod actuel est utilisé sur les F18c espagnols.


Oui, l'avion est techniquement compatible, c'est juste un choix d'achat de l'USN et USMC. Possible donc qu'à l'export le Litening ait été utilisé, mais ultra-majoritairement dans DCS on vole les jets US depuis les CVN. 

Y'a des fonctions sympas sur l'ATFLIR, j'aime bien l'échelle de distance affichée.

----------


## Sigps220

> Pour info la mise à jour open bêta 2.7 de DCS est prévue pour le 31/03, sous réserve de soucis de dernière minute. On peut donc décemment espérer profiter de tout ça pour le week-end pascal.
> 
> (Source Bignewy, forum officiel)


Cool ! J'ai prévu 2 jours de congés "parents indigne" avec bébé à la crèche juste après le weekend de Pâques. J'attendais les nouveaux nuages pour reprendre DCS.

----------


## war-p

> Oui, l'avion est techniquement compatible, c'est juste un choix d'achat de l'USN et USMC. Possible donc qu'à l'export le Litening ait été utilisé, mais ultra-majoritairement dans DCS on vole les jets US depuis les CVN. 
> 
> Y'a des fonctions sympas sur l'ATFLIR, j'aime bien l'échelle de distance affichée.


Il semble aussi que l'usmc utilisait le litening.

----------


## Setzer

Du coup, en vue du prochain basculement massif vers l'OB, quelqu'un a testé ce truc là?

https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/134493...r-gui-utility/

----------


## Papanowel

L'ob sera patchée le 7 avril et non plus le 31 mars.

https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/227507...omment=4607366




> Du coup, en vue du prochain basculement massif vers l'OB, quelqu'un a testé ce truc là?
> 
> https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/134493...r-gui-utility/


Ca fonctionne plutôt bien  :;): 

Je l'avais utilisé pour basculer d'une version à l'autre.

----------


## war-p

> L'ob sera patchée le 7 avril et non plus le 31 mars.
> 
> https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/227507...omment=4607366
> 
> 
> Ca fonctionne plutôt bien 
> 
> Je l'avais utilisé pour basculer d'une version à l'autre.


Nooooon... Heureusement que c'était prévu pour fin mars à la base  ::P:

----------


## Papanowel

Pour l'ATFLIR présenté par Wagner, le rendu est loin d'être définitif (à 7:20 dans la vidéo). L'image sera plus nette et de meilleur qualité que sur le Litening Pod mais il faudra attendre.




> Nooooon... Heureusement que c'était prévu pour fin mars à la base


Je ne suis pas pressé  :^_^: 

FS me permet déjà d'avoir une petite claque visuelle.

----------


## Setzer

Histoire de coïncider avec d'éventuelles spring sales peut être ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Histoire de coïncider avec d'éventuelles spring sales peut être ?


Je crois surtout qu'ils sont échaudés par des sorties trop anticipées, et ils ont peut-être découvert des bugs gênants en closed beta qu'ils veulent d'abord résoudre avant de la balancer dans la nature. Comme l'OB de DCS est pas vraiment une beta, au sens où énormément de gens surtout en multi l'utilisent sans vraiment tenir compte du fait que c'est WIP, ils font probablement plus attention à ça.

----------


## Setzer

C'est effectivement ce qui ressort de l'interview traduite par Tugais ou tu sens qu'ils ont été échaudés par l'accueil du F16 démoulé trop vite...

----------


## Flappie

:Popcorn:  
_
No comment._

----------


## Setzer

'foiré xD

----------


## TuxFr78

> 'foiré xD


Ouais pareil  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

Je proposerai bien qu'on l'exclut de nos soirées du mardi pour le punir de son attitude irrespectueuse mais c'est lui qui crée les missions et qui héberge, on aurait pas l'air cons.  ::rolleyes::   ::ninja::

----------


## TuxFr78

> Je proposerai bien qu'on l'exclut de nos soirées du mardi pour le punir de son attitude irrespectueuse mais c'est lui qui crée les missions et qui héberge, on aurait pas l'air cons.


Ou sinon on l'oblige à voler en Yak-52  ::siffle::

----------


## Flappie

Revenons à nos moutons, si vous le voulez bien.  ::ninja:: 

Qu'avez-vous pensé de la soirée de mardi ? 
CAP ennemie : trop dure ? trop éparse ?
SAM ennemie : pas trop punitive pour la CAS ? pas trop facile pour le SEAD ?
Objectifs : pas trop rapides à traiter ?

Ce mon côté, ça m'a semblé correspondre au nombre de joueurs présents, et j'ai passé une très bonne soirée bien que : 1/ mon DCS a planté la première session, 2/ ma fille a déclaré une otite bien violente à la moitié de la seconde session, m'obligeant à déserter.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Revenons à nos moutons, si vous le voulez bien. 
> 
> Qu'avez-vous pensé de la soirée de mardi ? 
> CAP ennemie : trop dure ? trop éparse ?


Ils arrivaient tous en même temps puis plus rien



> SAM ennemie : pas trop punitive pour la CAS ? pas trop facile pour le SEAD ?


Dense mais ça obligeait la CAS à ne pas se ruer sur les WP. J'ai bien aimé du coup  :;): 



> Objectifs : pas trop rapides à traiter ?


Il restait des shilka sur les WP donc ca obligeait à voler très bas en A10 et à s'éloigner très vite pour ne pas se faire descendre



> Ce mon côté, ça m'a semblé correspondre au nombre de joueurs présents, et j'ai passé une très bonne soirée bien que : 1/ mon DCS a planté la première session, 2/ ma fille a déclaré une otite bien violente à la moitié de la seconde session, m'obligeant à déserter.


Très bonne soirée pour moi aussi !

----------


## Qiou87

> Qu'avez-vous pensé de la soirée de mardi ? 
> CAP ennemie : trop dure ? trop éparse ?
> SAM ennemie : pas trop punitive pour la CAS ? pas trop facile pour le SEAD ?
> Objectifs : pas trop rapides à traiter ?


La CAP ennemie je l'ai pas vue. Ca m'a pas empêché de me faire éclater par un Su-27 mais je l'ai pas vu.  ::ninja:: 
Les défenses aériennes étaient parfaites: bon mix de longue et courte portée, il fallait être super vigilant. Un bel exemple de zone de combat à haute intensité, j'ai trouvé ça très intéressant pour nous (les CAS). Il fallait notamment emporter des contre-mesures et jammers, et pas juste se contenter de jouer au camion à bombes/missiles qui tire sur des cibles sans défense. Réellement, c'était une des meilleures missions qu'on ait fait sur ce point, j'étais obligé de voler à ras du terrain en arrivée et départ sur zone, à esquiver entre les arbres ou immeubles pour masquer si dispo... Mémorable.
Objectifs: j'ai trouvé que ça allait vu nos emports, si tu regardes à 4-5 Viggen on arrivait à faire un objectif par passe (une fois le SEAD de nos amis F16/F18 passé). Ca me paraît pas abusif, ça veut dire au moins 2 réarmements/RTB si on combine bien avec nos amis en A10C.

On aurait pu finir la mission à peu près normalement si on avait pas eu ce plantage, donc dans l'ensemble c'était adapté à notre nombre.

Seul petit regret mais je sais pas si c'est lié à mon arrivée avec 2min de retard: pas trop de brief au départ, je savais même pas le nom de notre aéroport de décollage - ni même où on était sur la carte, je l'ai réalisé en passant le fort d'Alep à TBA - ni les "divert" possibles pour se réarmer. Je sais qu'on a la vue F10 mais c'est cool quand on se briefe, même 30sec, avant de lancer. Si ça a été fait avant mon arrivée, toutes mes confuses.

----------


## Setzer

Idem bonne soirée même si j'ai eu pas mal de pépin technique, mon jeu tournait en "dégradé" soit avec une résolution dégueulasse (dcs tetris édition) soit, après le plantage, avec une apparition très tardive des objets comme si j'avais réglé la visibilité en mini  (genre les bâtiments qui popent du sol seulement au moment de leur survol) et même des bug d'affichage (la fumi orange du wp3 disparaissant dès qu'elle entrait dans le cadre du hud, obligé de voler en crabe jusqu'à la dernière minute pour avoir un visuel, c’était un peu perturbant.

je ne m'explique pas ces problèmes que je n'avais jamais eu jusqu'à présent que ce soit en solo ou multi.

Sinon sur la mission elle-même c’était très sympa, assez dense mais largement faisable. D'ailleurs en fin de soirée nous avions traité 2 des 3 wp impaires avec les viggen si je ne dis pas de bêtise de sorte qu''effectivement, sans plantage ça aurait été bouclé.

Bon perso je ne prenais pas les pods de contre mesure, je me collais dans le sillage de Quiou lorsqu'il lâchait ses flare  ::ninja::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

On commence à voir débarquer des infos sur le nouveau HOTAS « desktop » de WinWing : Orion.

Je commence à salement loucher sur la manette des gaz (typée F/A-18) qui regroupe une polyvalence intéressante tout en semblant offrir une qualité de construction haut de gamme.
Et donc surtout une base mécanique en métal, et des capteurs sans contact (ici à effet Hall).

Deux axes supplémentaires sur la base avec cran central (effet Hall). Les autres rotatifs sont des encodeurs avec bouton pression.



(je me demande quand même si les câbles connectés aux manettes ne vont pas souffrir des torsions au fil du temps - au pire ça semble facile à remplacer)

Par nature, l’ergonomie de la manette des gaz du Hornet est déjà assez intéressante, même pour d’autres appareils avec de nombreux contrôles/hats/… À vous de voir si le côté réplique est ou on un inconvénient ou un double avantage (conforme mais aussi polyvalent).

Bref…  :Bave: 

Je suis juste curieux de voir les possibilités de programmation.

----------


## Qiou87

Le souci avec Winwing c’est pas le tarif même par rapport à du Virpil? 

Dans le genre j’attends la manette des gaz de VKB avec les butées (postcombustion par ex) électroniques et donc réglables par profil au lieu de devoir ouvrir et démonter si on change d’appareil.

----------


## ze_droopy

D'après les différentes reviews dessus, le côté programmation est plutôt bien fait et suffisamment élaboré.
Le constructeur semble avoir tenu compte des points négatifs des versions de tests.

Juste je ne suis toujours pas revenu de leur système de fixation avec pattes de 2cm que je n'oserais jamais poser sur un bureau en bois...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour les infos programmation  :;):  C’est déjà rassurant de voir qu’il semble y avoir des possibilités.

----

Je n’ai pas de matos VirPil mais j’étais intéressé par leur manette des gaz à un moment. D’après les commentaires et les photos, la qualité de fabrication est bien inférieure à VKB par ex (j’ai du VKB GF Pro MCG Pro, T-Rudder, Gladiator Mk1, GF + SCG-L (Kosmosima), et un vieux Black Mamba qui roupille quelque part) - avec les photos VirPil, j’ai développé une allergie au glue gun (ça a longtemps été leur méthode d’assemblage des éléments internes entre PCBs).
Et la manette des gaz VirPil n’a pas de détentes  ::(: 

Ici avec WinWing, c’est tout métal, même les manettes (contrairement à VirPil et son beurre solidifié pour les manettes - même s’il y a beurre et beurre (les VKB sont très corrects en qualité de moulage et feeling (ABS))). Tout comme il y a métal et métal - les alus ne sont pas équivalents, et zinc =! alu (par ex) - il peut y avoir de bonnes différences d’endurance.

Normalement la qualité d’usinage devrait être très bonne et visuellement, ça semble au moins être le cas. Reste à voir le choix des composants et qualité générale (impossible de se faire une bonne idée sans mettre le matos à l’épreuve).
En tout cas, de mon point de vue l’approche de WinWing semble opter pour des mécaniques bien conçues (même si parfois repompées) et fiables.

VirPil ici :

point à surveiller : https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/195764...dy-please-read (ça date)

Je n’ai pas osé sauter le pas et tenter une manette des gaz VirPil. L’ergonomie plus polyvalente est pourtant très intéressante. Mais le feeling avait l’air très plastoc/Saitek.

La VKB semble aussi intéressante et le principe des détentes réglables (électroniques) me font penser que c’est du magnétique - reste à voir ce qui sera révélé. Je serais plus intéressé par la version linéaire et il faudra voir si le mouvement total de l’axe sera assez confortable - c’est une limite en format bureau pour un axe sur rail. + feeling (dont feeling des détentes) + souplesse, etc.
Par contre, pour avoir du VKB, leur qualité d’ingénierie est généralement très bonne (la torsion de manche à came du SCG (Kosmosima) est par ex une excellente solution).

Tout un domaine que ces commandes…

On a déjà de la chance d’avoir des vidéos (plus ou moins biaisées) sur le matos en circulation, mais ça reste difficile de faire un choix (en dehors des €).

----------


## Qiou87

Ah ouais t’es équipé, je suis petit joueur avec mon Gunfighter III MCG Pro et Trudder 4... la manette VKB j’attendrai les retours initiaux je pense. La solution est super alléchante et je suis ravi du matos que j’ai, mais ca fait un billet quand même.

D’ailleurs ils ont sorti un grip MCG Ultimate tout métal si t’aime pas leur ABS  ::lol::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

C’est sûr c’est compliqué tout ça (notamment pour le budget qui sent toujours la baffe arriver ^^).

J’aime bien le MCG plastoc en fait. Le feeling est agréable et justement le plastoc est de qualité. Je ne trouve pas ça gênant et le gain de poids en passant au métal n’est pas forcément le meilleur atout.
Une amélioration qui devrait par contre être plus intéressante est la modification des boutons qui profitent d’une pression de déclenchement plus élevée (si je ne me trompe pas).
Par ex, le SCG (Kosmosima) a été développé en répliquant les forces de pression des manches russes (VKB a des sources, évidemment). C’est plus ferme et je préfère. J’aimerais bien ce feeling sur le MCG.
Il doit y avoir moyen de récupérer uniquement les boutons à la rigueur  ::rolleyes:: 

La manette des gaz VKB devrait par contre être très intéressante par son côté modulaire. Ça permettra d’assembler une config sur mesure avec les modules. Reste à être très patient ^^

----------


## Tugais

Concernant la manette des gaz Winwing Orion, elle est également sensée accueillir de futurs grips pour d'autres modèles de throttle (le prochain est le TQS du Viper, il y a déjà des vidéos qui ont circulé sur le net, sur la page Facebook de Winwing je crois ?).

Je possède un setup throttle Winwing / stick VKB, TM et un Real Simulator en arrivage. Les combos fonctionnent très bien et je conseillerais à n'importe qui de piocher à droite et à gauche pour monter un ensemble qui fonctionnera en fonction de vos besoins et de votre budget. À propos du throttle Winwing, pour le moment je n'ai absolument rien à lui reprocher, tout fonctionne parfaitement et je n'ai pour le moment constaté aucun soucis de fiabilité et finition. Cependant je n'ai repris les vols de façon régulière qu'au mois de Février donc je n'ai surement pas assez de recul au regard de la fiabilité à long terme.

J'ai également deux _panels_ de chez Winwing, le _Take-off panel_ et le _Combat panel_ et pour l'instant même son de cloche, zéro soucis. C'est super agréable d'avoir toutes les fonctions principales du Hornet (ou du Mirage) sous les doigts sans avoir à se saisir de la souris pour cliquer. Il y a une quantité incroyable de switchs et de _rotaries_ pour combler les attentes de n'importe qui. Cependant, petit bémol pour le _Take-off panel_, il y a trois utilisateurs sur les forums d'ED qui ont un soucis avec la manette du train d'atterrissage, il semble que ce soit le câblage qui dans certains cas n'est pas correctement fixé, chiant mais apparemment facilement résolu en ouvrant l'appareil.

J'attends de voir également l'offre throttle de VKB mais il y a de très fortes chances que je leur en prenne une également histoire de soutenir la boîte, ils font un boulot irréprochable comparé à Virpil qui parfois se sert un peu trop de ses _early adopters_ comme des beta testers - pas mal de gens ont encore en travers de la gorge les trois versions successive de leur throttle en un laps de temps aussi dérisoire.

----------


## frostphoenyx

DCS Hind dispo à la préco  :;):

----------


## Chaussette

Et les nuages (visuels) arriveront le 7 avril !

----------


## Papanowel



----------


## Flappie

Oooooh, mais c'est à moi, ça !  ::love:: 
Par contre, il est pas encore dans la boutique.

Pour ceux qui se demanderaient si le Hind est simple à piloter, disons que c'est une version attaque sol blindée du Mi-8. Donc il est clairement plus ardu qu'un Huey, mais aussi plus rapide et bien plus costaud.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Par contre, il est pas encore dans la boutique.


Si à 48.99$ au lieu de 69.99$

----------


## Aleas

J'arrive pas à trouver le temps de me remettre à DCS, les seuls vols que je fait c'est du VFR sur MSFS avec un pote novice en simu....Et je sens que je vais craquer pour ce Hind. 
Avec les nuages qui arrivent c'est beaucoup trop tentant. Va falloir faire de la place dans mon agenda...mais j'ai aucune idée de comment !  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

J’ai un peu de mal à lâcher mon argent sur le Hind sans aucun retour. Depuis que j’ai débuté DCS c’est la première précommande du genre (sauf le SC que j’ai eu en pack avec le Hornet, qui me faisait le SC gratos). Et même s’ils promettent, je me souviens du Viper que j’ai payé -50% en soldes alors qu’il était encore loin d’être fini - si je l’avais pris en précommande à -30% j’aurai les boules.

Je suis super enthousiaste pour les helicos d’attaque, c’est juste l’aspect second pilote IA qui m’inquiète un peu. Mais depuis le temps que je m’amuse en Huey mais en ait marre de me faire flinguer par un type et son Beretta M9, un truc bien armé et blindé ça me fait grave envie. J’hésite un peu à attendre quand même de vrais retours...

L’autre truc c’est que l’Apache doit arriver quelques mois après le Hind.

----------


## Flappie

Le Huey aussi a un second pilote, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça te fait peur.  :^_^: 

Ce post d'août dernier te donnera quelques certitudes sur ce qui devrait être dispo dès la sortie.

----------


## Setzer

Mais arrêtez vous savez bien que je suis faible et que le Apache arrive  :Emo:

----------


## Aleas

> Je suis super enthousiaste pour les helicos d’attaque, c’est juste l’aspect second pilote IA qui m’inquiète un peu. Mais depuis le temps que je m’amuse en Huey mais en ait marre de me faire flinguer par un type et son Beretta M9, un truc bien armé et blindé ça me fait grave envie. J’hésite un peu à attendre quand même de vrais retours...
> 
> L’autre truc c’est que l’Apache doit arriver quelques mois après le Hind.


C'est un raisonnement tout à fait sain.

MAIS !

Mi-24P, deux pilotes, parfait sur la map Syrie ou au Causase...c'est dur de résister surtout que je n'ai pas d'affection particulière pour l'Apache.
(puis aussi j'ai pas joué depuis un moment, j'ai "que" le A-10c, FC2, Mig-21, Ka-50 et M2000 comme modules...je peux caser un petit Hind là-dedans  ::wub:: )

----------


## ze_droopy

Je n'ai pas eu le temps d'aller fouiner sur un hélico qui a priori ne m'intéresse pas trop, mais... De quoi est responsable le copilote/gunner?
Vu la doctrine d'emploi russe, je me demande si c'est sexy/fun comme poste.

----------


## Flappie

> Mi-24P, deux pilotes, parfait sur la map Syrie ou au Causase...


Sans compter la map Afghanistan à venir... Bon, a priori, c'est pas encore pour tout de suite.

@Dusty : des infos ici.




> The official term for the gunner in Russian is "pilot-operator". Traditionally, the actual pilot is the crew commander, and thus more junior pilots sat out front.
> 
> The pilot's duties are to fly the helicopter, navigate, and execute attack runs with unguided forward firing and free-fall weapons. The operator's job consists mainly of spotting targets visually or with the camera, steering the pilot onto these targets, and providing the crew with a complete picture of the battlefield situation. They are also entirely responsible for the Shturm/Ataka employment except for the trigger press, and can level bomb using the bombsight, and depending on the crew contract can provide additional services as the two see fit, like low altitude or dead reckoning navigation, radio management, etc.
> 
> Basically, it's not much different from the RIO in the F-14 or the WSO on the F-15E. They might twiddle thumbs more than the pilot during cruise, but are worth their weight in gold in combat.

----------


## Qiou87

> Le Huey aussi a un second pilote, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça te fait peur. 
> 
> Ce post d'août dernier te donnera quelques certitudes sur ce qui devrait être dispo dès la sortie.


Justement le copilote sert à rien en Huey, il tire comme un manche et quand ça l’arrange. Mon inquiétude c’est la dépendance au second pilote en fait. Si je peux quasiment tout faire seul pas de souci, mais si je dois dépendre d’une IA façon Jester pour tout ça va m’embêter.

Après j’ai maté le trailer et c’est beaucoup plus dur de résister.  ::lol::

----------


## ze_droopy

> 


La qualité de rendu du cockpit est impressionnante  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

@Qiou : J'ai édité mon post précédent : en gros toutes les armes non guidées peuvent être utilisées par le pilote en chef. Pour le reste, l'opérateur vise et le pilote en chef tir.

----------


## Qiou87

> @Qiou : J'ai édité mon post précédent : en gros toutes les armes non guidées peuvent être utilisées par le pilote en chef. Pour le reste, l'opérateur vise et le pilote en chef tir.


Ça paraît raisonnable tant qu’il vise ce qu’on veut. Je pense attendre la paie et puis y aller...

----------


## ze_droopy

> @Dusty : des infos ici.


Merci.
Mouais bof. J'attends de voir. L'Apache me tente beaucoup plus.

----------


## Flappie

Comme je le disais plus tôt, c'est "juste un Mi-8 blindé", sauf qu'il aura quelques missiles guidés, dont des missiles AA.

Pour moi, c'est un incontournable mais j'y jouerai rarement les mardis, comme avec les autres hélicos.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Moi je suis amoureux de cet appareil depuis Red Alert, alors c'est day-one pour moi  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Moi ce serait plutôt via metal gear solid que j'ai connu cet appareil  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Comme je le disais plus tôt, c'est "juste un Mi-8 blindé", sauf qu'il aura quelques missiles guidés, dont des missiles AA.
> 
> Pour moi, c'est un incontournable mais j'y jouerai rarement les mardis, comme avec les autres hélicos.


Bah je sais pas, remplace les A10 par un escadron de 3-4 Hind et t’as quand même moyen de bien se marrer en multi je pense.

Moi c’est STALKER qui me l’a fait connaître.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aleas

> Bah je sais pas, remplace les A10 par un escadron de 3-4 Hind et t’as quand même moyen de bien se marrer en multi je pense.


Plus de fun et plus de pertes...doctrine URSS.

----------


## Setzer

Yep jsuis dac pour une sortie hind à l'occaz on apprendra en même temps!

----------


## Flappie

> Moi c’est STALKER qui me l’a fait connaître.


Bien flippant dans ce jeu, ouais ! Ça m'avait rappelé une scène d'Avalon, un film de 2001. Ensuite, j'avais piloté le Hind dans Desert Combat, un mod pour BF1942 (avec Mme Flappie au poste de gunner, si, si, c'était avant le mariage).

----------


## Qiou87

> Yep jsuis dac pour une sortie hind à l'occaz on apprendra en même temps!


Bah ouais, au départ un peu de multicrew en mélangeant expérimentés et débutants du Hind, ça permet d’apprendre en douceur... et puis le vol en hélico c’est quand même bien fun, surtout sur des maps magnifiques comme la Syrie. On trouvera bien une justification type pays de l’ex-URSS qui participe à une coalition européenne ou que sais-je, je parie que des tas de pays de l’UE opèrent encore des Mi24 ou Mi35.

----------


## Aleas

> Bien flippant dans ce jeu, ouais ! Ça m'avait rappelé une scène d'Avalon, un film de 2001. Ensuite, j'avais piloté le Hind dans Desert Combat, un mod pour BF1942 (avec Mme Flappie au poste de gunner, si, si, c'était avant le mariage).


Piloter un Hind sur la map Syrie avec l'Ost d'Avalon en fond  ::w00t::

----------


## Flappie

Il n'y a qu'à voir la liste des conflits auxquels l'appareil a participé... ça donne une idée du succès de la bestiole dans de nombreux pays du monde. Sur cette carte, on voit en bleu les pays qui l'emploient encore.



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Piloter un Hind sur la map Syrie avec l'Ost d'Avalon en fond

----------


## frostphoenyx

C'est pas un Hind aussi dans CoD Modern Warfare "All Ghillied up" ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Sur cette carte, on voit en bleu les pays qui l'emploient encore.]


Wait, les USA?  ::lol::

----------


## Flappie

Ouais, ils en ont au moins un, qui sert à habituer les troupes au sol y "s'y croire". Je ne parviens pas à retrouver le reportage que j'avais vu à ce sujet. C'était assez intéressant.

----------


## partizan

En ce qui me concerne, le Hind c'est Rambo III  :^_^: 

Flappie, on recompose le binome tomcat en Hind ?  ::XD::

----------


## Loloborgo

> C'est pas un Hind aussi dans CoD Modern Warfare "All Ghillied up" ?


Non, sauf erreur de ma part, (COD4 c'est vieux dans mes souvenirs), il s'agit d'un Mil Mi-28 "Havoc".

----------


## Flappie

> Flappie, on recompose le binome tomcat en Hind ?


Oui, j'y ai pensé. Mais à une condition : c'est moi qui pilote !  ::ninja:: 

@Loloborgo : je ne connais pas le jeu mais je vois qu'il y a au moins un Hind.

----------


## Setzer

J'ai preco aussi... Donc si un binôme est intéressé  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai preco aussi... Donc si un binôme est intéressé


Je serai ravi qu'on apprenne ensemble, même si à terme j'ai aussi pour objectif de savoir le piloter tout seul (parce que je l'utiliserai aussi en solo). Mais pour nos soirées canards à deux ça peut être bien fun.

----------


## partizan

> Oui, j'y ai pensé. Mais à une condition : c'est moi qui pilote !


mmmmmhhhh on verra  ::ninja:: 

Bon je l'ai pris, au pire on fera 4 hind de 1 player  ::P:

----------


## Setzer

> Je serai ravi qu'on apprenne ensemble, même si à terme j'ai aussi pour objectif de savoir le piloter tout seul (parce que je l'utiliserai aussi en solo). Mais pour nos soirées canards à deux ça peut être bien fun.


Deal  :;):  et idem l'objectif est aussi  à terme de pouvoir aussi le gérer seul mais pour les soirées le multi crew ça peut être chouette. Bon faut que je m'entraîne un peu sur l'avionique de l'hélicoptère avec le huey en attendant !

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Vous savez si l’IA au sol a été retouchée/améliorée/refondue/fessée pour soutenir la sortie du Hind ?

J’avais pas mal pratiqué le Ka-50 avec soutien Su-25 (et F-16… ne posez pas de questions) dans un petit groupe où on faisait tourner des missions poilues et l’IA au sol était tout de même exécrable. (et le manque de système défensif anti-missile était bien cruel, ne serait-ce que contre un simple manpad, comme irl d’ailleurs… (d’où les systèmes President-S))

Je ne me vois pas du tout prendre un nouvel hélico sans une grosse amélioration de ce côté (à part par curiosité technologique et virevolter partout en faisant de la salade de rotor  :^_^:  - ce qui en soit est bien suffisant, si on y réfléchit…).

----------


## ze_droopy

> Vous savez si l’IA au sol a été retouchée/améliorée/refondue/fessée pour soutenir la sortie du Hind ?
> 
> J’avais pas mal pratiqué le Ka-50 avec soutien Su-25 (et F-16… ne posez pas de questions) dans un petit groupe où on faisait tourner des missions poilues et l’IA au sol était tout de même exécrable. (et le manque de système défensif anti-missile était bien cruel, ne serait-ce que contre un simple manpad, comme irl d’ailleurs… (d’où les systèmes President-S))
> 
> Je ne me vois pas du tout prendre un nouvel hélico sans une grosse amélioration de ce côté (à part par curiosité technologique et virevolter partout en faisant de la salade de rotor  - ce qui en soit est bien suffisant, si on y réfléchit…).


Ça dépend où tu as arrêté (les arbres font maintenant partie du LOS), mais les unités au sol sont toujours léthargiques si non scriptées. Au mieux elles se séparent de leur formation sous la menace...

----------


## Flappie

@Bourrinopathe : L'IA est sans cesse modifiée, mais ce ne sont pour le moment que de petites touches, pas de grande réforme (c'est compliqué les grandes réformes dans DCS).
Qu'est-ce que tu entends pas "exécrable" ? Je comprends que tu les compares à des soldats humains, mais pour toi qu'est-ce qui ne va pas dans leur comportement ? Ils ne réagissent pas ? Ils réagissent trop vite ? Ils ne s'enfuient pas quand on leur tire dessus ? Explique.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Il y a peut-être un an environ que je n’ai pas touché au Ka-50. Et oui, je me souviens de l’infanterie qui va se poser en épouvantail vingt mètres plus loin en cas de tir nourri.
Le Ka-50 pouvait être vraiment intéressant dans des montagnes pour traiter des camps et sites SAM, avant-postes, etc. mais l’IA ruinait aussi tout le travail (incohérent + facile).

La seule vraie menace était le manpad surprise ou le SA-9 qu’on aura manqué de repérer.
Sans alerte de départ missile et système d’auto-défense, on se sent vraiment à poil en Ka-50 (et autres). Je comprends l’approche qui aurait dû aboutir à un Ka-50 amélioré (mais peu réaliste) avec President-S, missiles AA et modernisations.

Un truc qui était mal fichu avec l’IA est que leur perception de nuit était vraisemblablement nulle. On pouvait se poser à côté de Humvees, SA et infanterie ennemis sans qu’ils réagissent.

Les comportements/routines IA étaient aussi valables pour des unités motorisées diverses. (en traitant des SA et véhicules planqués dans les arbres, au Vikhr, les cibles engagées ne bougaient pas en cas de tir loupé mais proche - alors que ça sentait bien la mort imminente - j’imagine qu’il y a plutôt des règles ou instincts de relocalisation, prise de couvert, etc.)
Ça se passe sans doute mieux dans une mission hautement scriptée mais par défaut c’était très artificiel (pour rester gentil).

(toutes les IAs des missions auquelles j’ai participé étaient au niveau max)

(côté modélisation des dégâts un simple soldat avec AK-xxx avait tendance à ruiner un Ka-50 vraiment vite mais c’est une autre question (qui pourrait affecter le Hind))

----------


## Flappie

La prochaine grosse màj concernant la modélisation des dégâts concernera les aéronefs modernes. Et je n'y avais pas pensé avant, mais elle va surtout profiter aux pilotes d'hélico !!!  ::): 

_/aparté on_
J'ai lu récemment l'histoire du malade qui s'était posé en UH-1 sur la pelouse de la Maison Blanche : le Huey a été criblé de balles par les services secrets, et les soldats ont malgré tout pu l'évacuer... en le pilotant.
_/aparté off_

Désolé si je te l'apprends, mais l'IA ne s'est pas bonifiée par rapport à ce que tu décris. Pour commencer, j'ai l'impression que les véhicules ne se déplacent que lorsqu'il sont touchés. Et lorsqu'ils le font, ils ne partent pas très loin et ne semblent pas avoir la mort aux trousses. Quant aux piétons... même quand ils ne sont pas menacés, leur déplacements peuvent être erratiques. Exemple récent ici (je viens de tester, celui-ci n'est pas résolu).

Concernant la nuit, je sais que plusieurs problèmes ont été remontés récemment (quelques exemples) et que les devs ont l'air de dire que la night vision russe n'est pas aussi performante que celle de l'OTAN. Mais ça ne peut pas tout expliquer, surtout qu'un hélico qui se pose à côté d'un Humvee, ça fait du bruit ! Merci pour ton retour, je vais faire quelques tests et poster les plus gros bugs mis en évidence sur le forum d'ED.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour les précisions et liens. Ça ne semble pas avoir trop bougé en effet. Enfin rien de nouveau, c’est un des éléments que ED doit bosser depuis des années ^^^
Pour le comportement de nuit, c’est peut-être lié à la transition s’il y a différents modes d’IA pour le repérage en effet. Une de nos missions était en fin de journée et on a glissé vers le crépuscule (puis nuit) en finissant de traiter des zones (avec ravito des Ka-50 et réarmements). On n’a pas fait de missions exclusivement de nuit puisque le Ka-50 n’est pas équipé pour (aaaah si seulement  :Bave: ).

Et je me doute qu’un hélico peut encaisser du petit calibre justement ^^ (sacré histoire que ce Huey en visite, je ne connaissais pas, merci pour le lien). Même si le 7.62 ça pique fort, on avait fini par se méfier davantage de l’infanterie que des SA (car plus difficile à repérer et quasi aussi dangereux à courte distance…).
En tout cas, si les modèles de dégâts vont changer c’est une très bonne chose.

(à la décharge d’ED ce genre de simu demande beaucoup sur beaucoup de points)

Vous pourrez bientôt tester tout ça en Hind  :;):  Je lirai vos retours avec attention.

----------


## Qiou87

> La prochaine grosse màj concernant la modélisation des dégâts concernera les aéronefs modernes. Et je n'y avais pas pensé avant, mais elle va surtout profiter aux pilotes d'hélico !!!


Leur principe repose sur la modélisation de chaque système de l'appareil, sa localisation, et tout ça pour pouvoir ensuite y appliquer des dégâts locaux. J'ai cru comprendre que ça arriverait d'abord sur les jets d'ED, mais vu comment ils décrivent le Hind ce sera limite natif sur cet hélico - dès qu'ils activeront le nouveau modèle de dégâts sur les appareils modernes le Hind sera compatible immédiatement. Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit le cas de tous les avions modernes, notamment les modules tiers, car y'a du boulot derrière.

Pour avoir testé un peu de modèle de dégâts en WWII, y'a des défauts/bugs à corriger, mais globalement c'est hyper convaincant. Tu peux voler avec un avion relativement endommagé, et à l'inverse condamner un avion avec une seule salve bien placée (le coup typique c'est le tir moteur qui perce le circuit d'huile, moteur qui serre en 3min et avion qui tombe). L'autre soir mon P51 était un gruyère mais j'ai su rentrer car un réservoir était encore intact (l'autre vide), le moteur toussait mais avançait encore juste assez pour tenir 200mph @ 15,000ft. Je suis même tombé en panne sèche juste après l'atterrissage, c'était épique.

Un autre truc vient des IA et comment ils tirent, notamment au canon. C'est évoqué dans l'interview de Nineline: ils tirent à la tête en permanence. Mais c'est pas simple d'apprendre à une IA de tirer de manière humaine...  ::lol::

----------


## Loloborgo

> @Loloborgo : je ne connais pas le jeu mais je vois qu'il y a au moins un Hind.


Ah oui exact  ::lol:: 
Je me fais vieux!  :^_^: 

Interessé par le Hind également, dès que le capitalisme me paye, je saute le pas!

----------


## jfamiens

Bonjour, petite question sur le HOTAS Warthog - je pensais que j'avais réussi a mapper le "slider gris" sur le cote droit de la manette (celui avec INCR / DECR) et je n'ai pas reussi pour le F16 (en suivant le guide de Chuck) - Ai je loupe quelque chose ? Merci

----------


## war-p

En vrai c'est pas le levier de friction de la manette des gaz? (C'est ça sur le F18, je sais pas si c'est le case sur le 16)

----------


## jfamiens

> En vrai c'est pas le levier de friction de la manette des gaz? (C'est ça sur le F18, je sais pas si c'est le case sur le 16)



Le "vrai" est celui en haut a gauche, de couleur noire - je parle de celui se trouvant a cote du bouton APU START, de couleur grise. Il me semble qu'il etait programmable au moins sur le F18 et pour le F16, je n'ai pas reussi, d'ou ma question

----------


## ze_droopy

Oui c'est un axe analogique comme un autre, donc tu peux l'assigner sur une commande "axis".
Par défaut il est souvent bindé sur le zoom.

Edit:
C'est l'axe JOY_SLIDER1.
Perso je l'ai bindé sur l'élévation de l'antenne radar. Ça marche parfaitement pour le F16. Pour le F18 c'est moins pratique, la commande réelle ayant un retour au centre. Mais bon ça fait le job, faut juste revenir au centre manuellement après chaque correction.

----------


## jfamiens

> Oui c'est un axe analogique comme un autre, donc tu peux l'assigner sur une commande "axis".
> Par défaut il est souvent bindé sur le zoom.
> 
> Edit:
> C'est l'axe JOY_SLIDER1.
> Perso je l'ai bindé sur l'élévation de l'antenne radar. Ça marche parfaitement pour le F16. Pour le F18 c'est moins pratique, la commande réelle ayant un retour au centre. Mais bon ça fait le job, faut juste revenir au centre manuellement après chaque correction.


Salut, merci - c'est bien ce que je veux faire mais je n'arrive pas a l'assigner ! Je vais re-essayer...

----------


## Flappie

@jfamiens : Ca se passe dans la catégorie "Axes". Double-clique sur  la colonne du throttle à hauteur de la ligne de la commande, puis quand le popup s'affiche, fais bouger l'axe de haut en bas. Normalement, il est reconnu tout de suite. Si il n'est pas reconnu, tu peux le choisir dans le lise qui apparait (JOY_SLIDER1 comme dit Dusty).

----------


## jfamiens

> @jfamiens : Ca se passe dans la catégorie "Axes". Double-clique sur  la colonne du throttle à hauteur de la ligne de la commande, puis quand le popup s'affiche, fais bouger l'axe de haut en bas. Normalement, il est reconnu tout de suite. Si il n'est pas reconnu, tu peux le choisir dans le lise qui apparait (JOY_SLIDER1 comme dit Dusty).


Pas simple, en effet il faut bien cliquer sur AXIS ASSIGN, chercher ANT RELEV KNOB et l'assigner - je cherchais en fait a l'assigner a ANT ELEV KNOB-CCW et ANT ELEV KNOB-CW - le boulet  :;): 

merci a vous 2

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: JDD N°277

*L’annonce officielle*:https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1073296

Nous devrions bientôt voir les premiers screens du premier avion de Flying Circus II, à savoir le Nieuport 28

Mais pour le moment, les dév prévoient de sortir le Spitfire Mk.XIV lors du prochain patch, celui-ci étant actuellement en beta-test 









Concernant le future V-1, celui-ci va être traité comme un avion. Il aura donc un modèle de dégâts détaillé, vous pourrez donc en endommager des parties comme les ailes, le moteur à réaction, l'ogive. Voir le faire basculer avec votre aile ! Plus d'informations sur le V-1 cet été. 

Les premiers screens WIP du  Me-410 'Hornisse' 







Et premier travaux sur le bombardier à réaction Ar-234






Le bug concernant le modèle de dégât des queues de la série des 109 a "enfin" été réparé. Elles auront maintenant la même aptitude à perdre certain morceau comme la dérive, la profondeur, etc...





Voir la note de l'ingénieur An. Petrovich: 

_Initially, 3D models of all 109s except the E7 had the point of broken tail in such a place that the loss of the vertical stabilizer simultaneously led to the loss of the entire horizontal stabilizer. One successful shot in the vertical stabilizer could immediately deprive the plane of all its tail surfaces. Of course, it looked catastrophic (you called it "crystal tails"). And only in the E7 (as in all other aircraft in the game), the 3D model made it possible to separate the vertical stabilizer and the central part of the horizontal stabilizer separately. When we completely redesigned the damage system a few months ago, this limitation of the 109's 3D models did not allow us to fully correct the situation with the strength of their empennage, and we had to temporarily block the loss of vertical stabilizer for these aircraft. Although the aircraft could still lose the ends of the left and right horizontal stabilizer consoles, elevators or rudder. However, the fact that it became impossible for all Messerschmitts (except for E7) to shoot the vertical stabilizer and the central part of the horizontal stabilizer caused criticism from the players, and now the tails of the 109s were called "concrete". It was only possible to do it "right" by completely reworking the 3D models of these tails and adding a new break point on the vertical stabilizer (as in E-7). Which is what we did in the end._

L'application de code tactique personnel est aussi en phase final même s'il reste un peu de peaufinage.





Les travaux sur le système Dynamic Visual Damage se poursuivent également et sont actuellement appliqués aux réservoirs. Quand il sera perfectionné sur les chars, les dév travaillerons ensuite à l'appliquer aux avions.

Le prochain patch verra l'arrivée de skins 4K pour les Mc.202 et Ju 88 A-4 réalisés par Martin «ICDP» Catney. Il travail maintenant sur le Spitfire Mk.Vb.
Un modèle de pilote Italien fait aussi partie des projets de Jason





Le post sur le forum C6: https://www.checksix-fr.com/

----------


## Qiou87

News Razbam DCS (pour les nombreux fans  ::trollface:: ):
- Le *Harrier* va recevoir plein de fonctionnalités (teasées sur leur FB ), notamment détection de points chauds au FLIR, des modes de pod et une page de liaison JTAC qui affiche direct la 9-line (ça a l'air super pratique ça)
- le *Mirage* dispose apparemment d'un codeur à temps plein qui bosse avec notre fière Armée de l'Air et de l'Espace, les améliorations ne sont pas détaillées mais concernent le système carburant, la VTH (j'espère qu'on aura enfin les doubles chevrons en post-comb), l'INS, le PCN et le pilote automatique
- le *Mig-19* semble avoir enfin un codeur attitré mais c'est un débutant ; il va commencer par régler des bugs de longue date (et c'est pas trop tôt, si j'en crois le mécontentement sur ce module dans le forum ED)
Et les modules annoncés mais pas sortis:
- le boulot a repris sur le *F-15E*, le modèle externe est presque fini, le codage reprend doucement (si j'en crois le précédent rapport, ne pas attendre d'accélération sur ce point tant que le Harrier n'est pas officiellement fini)
- *Mig-23*, l'extérieur est fini, l'intérieur est en cours sur base de scans 3D d'un vrai avion, pas d'info sur le codage des systèmes mais il a l'air un peu en avance sur le Strike Eagle
- *Bo-105*, semble être le plus avancé des 3 modules "WIP" même si le modèle 3D semble paradoxalement le plus en retard, l'aspect système a l'air en bonne voie et ils parlent sous garantie d'une sortie possible en 2021 (ce que je comprends par la référence à 2021, l'année de l'hélico).




** Soirée des canards volants sur DCS, Mardi 30 mars - Inscriptions **

Merci de contacter Ranger_28 ou Flappie si vous n'avez pas accès au Discord. RDV à 21h, prévoir le module Syrie (à confirmer).

- Qiou87, Hornet / Viggen
- Raven33, Hornet / A-10C II
- Setzer, Hornet / Viggen / A-10C II
- Zan, Viper
- Dario, Viper
- Papanowel, Hornet / A-10C II
- Dusty, Tomcat
- Ranger, Viper / M2000
- Flappie, Viggen / Ka50

----------


## raven33.be

Yo,

-Raven33, Hornet / A-10C II

----------


## Setzer

Setzer Hornet/Viggen/Warthog CII

----------


## partizan

Zan F16.

Pour le 2000 il y a bien tout le détail de ce qui est modifié et c'est pas mal du tout.
Je ne sais pas si le 2000-C a le double chevron mais je ne trouve pas très utile car tu as l'indicateur de PC qui est bien présent.

----------


## Setzer

Ca vous dirait à l'occasion d'essayer ce genre de mission?

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3315676/

A priori le roster est plu réduit que nos misions habituelles mais y'a ptet moyen d’éditer le fichier pour ajouter du monde?

Y'a pas mal de scenarii de ce type sur le site simulti (découvert heir via le groupe dcs fr de F :B):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> News Razbam DCS (pour les nombreux fans ):
> - le *Mirage* dispose apparemment d'un codeur à temps plein qui bosse avec notre fière Armée de l'Air et de l'Espace, les améliorations ne sont pas détaillées mais concernent le système carburant, la VTH (j'espère qu'on aura enfin les doubles chevrons en post-comb), l'INS, le PCN et le pilote automatique


Y a le détail ici :
https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/266699...-c-27-updates/

 ::): 

EDIT : Overgrillayde par Partizan.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je ne sais pas si le 2000-C a le double chevron mais je ne trouve pas très utile car tu as l'indicateur de PC qui est bien présent.


Dans les Chevaliers du ciel, documentaire très sérieux donc très fiable, ils y sont et ce sont bien des 2000C (et D) qui sont filmés.  ::lol:: 

On est d'accord que ça veut rien dire, mais je serai étonné qu'ils aient montré des trucs plus avancés (2000-5) dans ce film alors que l'histoire se fait sur 2000C. Mais ça peut juste être une erreur technique comme y'en a plein dans les films, aussi.

Merci pour les détails, c'est bien une MAJ majeure de l'avion. J'attends qu'ils disent "c'est bon on est content on a fini" pour m'y remettre, ça a l'air de trop bouger de partout pour l'instant.

----------


## cdarylb

Dario, présent sur F16 pour SEAD/CAP/CAS.

Je n'ai pas le Discord. Vous utilisez encore SRS ? Il faudra me faire une mini-formation, la dernière foi j'ai du m'en passer tellement j'y comprenais rien :D (oui je suis un boulet).

----------


## Flappie

Salut Dario. Je t'envoie le Discord en MP. Je peux te former sur SRS sans souci. Donne-moi tes dispos sur le Discord.

----------


## Papanowel

Papanowel, Hornet / A-10C II

----------


## Tugais

> News Razbam DCS (pour les nombreux fans ):
> - Le *Harrier* va recevoir plein de fonctionnalités (teasées sur leur FB ), notamment détection de points chauds au FLIR, des modes de pod et une page de liaison JTAC qui affiche direct la 9-line (ça a l'air super pratique ça)
> - le *Mirage* dispose apparemment d'un codeur à temps plein qui bosse avec notre fière Armée de l'Air et de l'Espace, les améliorations ne sont pas détaillées mais concernent le système carburant, la VTH (j'espère qu'on aura enfin les doubles chevrons en post-comb), l'INS, le PCN et le pilote automatique
> - le *Mig-19* semble avoir enfin un codeur attitré mais c'est un débutant ; il va commencer par régler des bugs de longue date (et c'est pas trop tôt, si j'en crois le mécontentement sur ce module dans le forum ED)
> Et les modules annoncés mais pas sortis:
> - le boulot a repris sur le *F-15E*, le modèle externe est presque fini, le codage reprend doucement (si j'en crois le précédent rapport, ne pas attendre d'accélération sur ce point tant que le Harrier n'est pas officiellement fini)
> - *Mig-23*, l'extérieur est fini, l'intérieur est en cours sur base de scans 3D d'un vrai avion, pas d'info sur le codage des systèmes mais il a l'air un peu en avance sur le Strike Eagle
> - *Bo-105*, semble être le plus avancé des 3 modules "WIP" même si le modèle 3D semble paradoxalement le plus en retard, l'aspect système a l'air en bonne voie et ils parlent sous garantie d'une sortie possible en 2021 (ce que je comprends par la référence à 2021, l'année de l'hélico).


Tu as oublié de mentionner un nouveau module non annoncé et dont Elmo a partagé une capture sur Discord. La capture est prise dans DCS par nuit noire mais bien évidemment quelqu'un a simplement bidouillé la capture pour révélé l'hélico qui avait déjà été teasé par un extrait sonore il y a quelques mois.  Voici la capture éclaircie :



Certains y voient un AH-6 Little Bird.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Dans les Chevaliers du ciel, documentaire très sérieux donc très fiable, ils y sont et ce sont bien des 2000C (et D) qui sont filmés. 
> 
> On est d'accord que ça veut rien dire, mais je serai étonné qu'ils aient montré des trucs plus avancés (2000-5) dans ce film alors que l'histoire se fait sur 2000C. Mais ça peut juste être une erreur technique comme y'en a plein dans les films, aussi.
> 
> Merci pour les détails, c'est bien une MAJ majeure de l'avion. J'attends qu'ils disent "c'est bon on est content on a fini" pour m'y remettre, ça a l'air de trop bouger de partout pour l'instant.


Y a pas une histoire où dans le film, ce sont les cockpits des 2000-5 qu'on voit justement ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Tu as oublié de mentionner un nouveau module non annoncé et dont Elmo a partagé une capture sur Discord. La capture est prise dans DCS par nuit noire mais bien évidemment quelqu'un a simplement bidouillé la capture pour révélé l'hélico qui avait déjà été teasé par un extrait sonore il y a quelques mois.


My bad, j'ai juste du mal avec le teasing de Razbam à force, j'essaie de pas trop le propager parce que franchement ils ont trop de trucs sur le feu. Je trouve plus positif pour eux de communiquer sur tout le super boulot fait sur leurs modules sortis (Harrier/Mirage) pour les terminer proprement, et aussi sur les 3 prochains modules suffisamment avancés pour sortir dans un temps raisonnable. La carte South Atlantic aussi. Le reste, c'est du fantasme...

----------


## partizan

Je n'ai que le manuel pilote du 2000-C comme référence et je ne vois pas les double chevrons. Tugais tu dois savoir ça avec Azrayen ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Roooh un little bird, mais vivement une map vietnam!!!

----------


## Sigps220

> Certains y voient un AH-6 Little Bird.


Personnellement je vois également un Little Bird.

----------


## war-p

> Je n'ai que le manuel pilote du 2000-C comme référence et je ne vois pas les double chevrons. Tugais tu dois savoir ça avec Azrayen ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Roooh un little bird, mais vivement une map vietnam!!!


J'aurai plutôt dit Mogadiscio  ::trollface::

----------


## Setzer

Manque le Black hawk pour ça!

----------


## war-p

> Manque le Black hawk pour ça!


Il existe, moche, mais il existe  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Il existe, moche, mais il existe


Je pense qu'il parlait d'un mod pilotable.

Pour ce qui est du AH-6 Little bird, il existe en mod pilotable aussi. On est d'accord: ce n'est pas pareil qu'un module payant. Mais bon je ne sais pas si c'est la priorité pour quiconque, et encore moins pour Razbam, de lancer un nouveau projet d'hélicoptère léger de reconnaissance. Si c'est pour avoir un truc léger qui se fait défoncer par une rafale de la part de Jean-Michel Kalach et son AK-47, on a déjà le Huey, la Gazelle et (je l'espère) bientôt le Kiowa Warrior, en plus du BO-105 sur lequel Razbam bosse déjà. Ca fait déjà bien des moyens de se faire trouer le derch', et personnellement je préfèrerai voir arriver des hélicoptères dans des rôles que nous n'avons pas déjà:
- xH-60 Black Hawk et Seahawk, avec plus de possibilités autour du CSAR (qu'on a déjà via des lua externes il me semble) et des transports de troupes - en Syrie j'adorerai faire partie d'un groupe de 4 UH-60 envoyés pour déposer puis récupérer des Delta Force chargés de capturer Bashar à Damas par exemple, façon survol de nuit de territoire hostile au fond des vallées à la NVG, etc.
- SH-3 Sea King, avec l'ajout de missions ASM (nous avons désormais des subs dans DCS, ils savent plonger, l'évolution logique est qu'on soit capable de les traquer)

On est d'accord que je propose pas juste un module pilotable là, je propose aussi un gameplay qui va avec et des évolutions nécessaires au core de DCS (mais dans la suite logique d'améliorations déjà vues).

Vu que côté hélicos de combat on va être servis en 2021, et que côté reco on est déjà pas mal et on va être encore mieux, je me dis que ce serait bien d'élargir encore les missions disponibles en voilure tournante...

----------


## Sigps220

Le Little Bird c'est quand même un sacré appareil de niche. Hyper typé force spéciale, et donc léger et agile mais peu compatible avec un environnement haute internsité. 

Après, il y n'a des versions coréenne avec des missiles anti-char ? 

Et pour les appareils ASM, je suis très sceptique. C'est un gamemplay très particulier, où tout reposes essentiellement sur le travail des opérateurs. Le boulot du pilote c'est d'aller larguer des bouées (et à titre exceptionnel une torpille). 

A tout prendre, je préfère un Puma avec un Exocet (deux d'ailleurs techniquement) :

----------


## Ranger 28

Présent mardi of course. Viper ou 2000 suivant ce qui se présente

----------


## Papanowel

Dans tous les cas, pas la peine de s'emballer pour voir cet hélicoptère sortir.

D'abord finir les modules sortis, ensuite le F15E et enfin le reste  ::ninja::

----------


## ze_droopy

Présent mardi.

----------


## Flappie

> personnellement je préfèrerai voir arriver des hélicoptères dans des rôles que nous n'avons pas déjà:
> - xH-60 Black Hawk et Seahawk, avec plus de possibilités autour du CSAR (qu'on a déjà via des lua externes il me semble) et des transports de troupes - en Syrie j'adorerai faire partie d'un groupe de 4 UH-60 envoyés pour déposer puis récupérer des Delta Force chargés de capturer Bashar à Damas par exemple, façon survol de nuit de territoire hostile au fond des vallées à la NVG, etc.


Le Mi-8 et le Huey font ça très bien. Il ne leur manque que la modélisation localisée des dégâts pour éviter de flamber après avoir reçu 3 balles de 12,7...

Présent demain soir en Viggen ou en Ka-50, tiens.

----------


## Flappie

Vous reprendrez bien un peu de nuages ?

----------


## Papanowel

L'autopilote va grandement nous faciliter la tâche sur des missions de CAS.

----------


## war-p

> Vous reprendrez bien un peu de nuages ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urdupoIerFk


Avec l'arrivée du ICLS, on aura juste besoin de toucher le manche pour décoller, et puis, c'est tout. Arrivée sur cible, largage auto bim, retour au PA, boum appontage auto.
Eurotruck n'a qu'a bien se tenir  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> L'autopilote va grandement nous faciliter la tâche sur des missions de CAS.


Tu m'étonnes, j'ai envie de dire enfin (ça fait très longtemps que le Viper fait ça déjà, au moins pour la nav auto selon les WP). Le mode avec cap d'approche et tacan m'a fait direct penser au fait qu'on peut s'approcher du PA peinard à l'aveugle en fait, tu entres le BRC-10° en CRS, tu fais la nav couplée sur le TCN avec CRS et tu arriveras aligné à la piste. Si tu actives l'ICLS t'as plus qu'à découpler ton PA lorsque tu interceptes le glideslope et hop, atterro. Easy mode, et encore effectivement si t'as l'autoland qui arrive on pourrait ne même pas avoir à intercepter le plan de descente à la main.

Ca va être chouette.  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

Trop de modernité dans vos bidules. Un jour, c'est sûr, je ferai sécession !  :^_^:  L'arrivée de l'A-6 et du MiG-23 trancheront clairement avec le pack F-15E, F-16C et F/A-18C, et il deviendra difficile de faire se côtoyer tous ces appareils. Il faudra nous prévoir une deuxième soirée dédiée 60-70s et sortir les pattes d'éph. Quand ça arrivera, je proposerai le Samedi soir. Logique.

----------


## war-p

C'est vrai que c'est bien high tech. Le mode largage auto aussi, ça a l'air pas mal, tu programmes tes jsow... Et voilà mission terminé.

----------


## Flappie

C'est pour ça qu'ackboo ne joue plus à DCS : c'est devenu un jeu de casu !!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

ouais retournons sur rise of flight !  :Fouras:

----------


## Loloborgo

** Soirée des canards volants sur DCS, Mardi 30 mars - Inscriptions **

Merci de contacter Ranger_28 ou Flappie si vous n'avez pas accès au Discord. RDV à 21h, prévoir le module Syrie (à confirmer).

- Qiou87, Hornet / Viggen
- Raven33, Hornet / A-10C II
- Setzer, Hornet / Viggen / A-10C II
- Zan, Viper
- Dario, Viper
- Papanowel, Hornet / A-10C II
- Dusty, Tomcat
- Ranger, Viper / M2000
- Flappie, Viggen / Ka50
- Lolo, Hornet

Je n'ai pas accès au Discord, j'appellerai à l'aide pas trop tard du coup!  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

> ouais retournons sur rise of flight !


_Que vivent les ZA-vions de PA-pier 
Et leurs ZA-rmatures en bois
Que mon PE-reuh me CHANG-tait tous les soirs

Pas comme ces flè-CHEUH d'acier froid
Qui CRE-ve le ciel de leur suffisance
Lâchant des bombes comme s'il en PLEU-vait!
Hhhmmm en pilote auto
Hmmm, oui, en pilote AU-TO!_

----------


## Truf

Vivement les drones dans DCS....  ::ninja::

----------


## partizan

Je volais, je vole et je volerai...  ::ninja::

----------


## Chaussette

> Je volais, je vole et je volerai...


Nu, dans ton cockpit ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Au fond du jardin ?

----------


## Qiou87

> *la Corrida aérienne*


Mais qu'il est cong.  ::lol::  

Pas de souci pour faire des soirées oldies pour ma part, Flappie tu le sais, je vole correctement en P-51D, en F-5E tout comme en Hornet. Chacun a ses avantages, mais disons que tant qu'à piloter une calculette volante autant aller au bout du concept et que ta calculette sache s'occuper du vol "basique". Ca permet de se concentrer sur la mission et l'emploi des armes, qui sont souvent bien plus complexes que ne l'étaient les missions dans les 60s-70s justement du fait de la capacité des machines.

----------


## Tugais

> Je n'ai que le manuel pilote du 2000-C comme référence et je ne vois pas les double chevrons. Tugais tu dois savoir ça avec Azrayen ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Roooh un little bird, mais vivement une map vietnam!!!


J'ai un souvenir lointain du sujet abordé il y a un bail maintenant, je ne connais pas la réponse mais effectivement Az' doit surement avoir plus d'infos sur le sujet - parfois il passe en ninja sur ce thread, je vais lui poser la question tout de même.

----------


## Jimjim13

Salut,
Normalement  présent ^^ En  mode  "Moustache"  avec  "Tall Cruise"

- Qiou87, Hornet / Viggen
- Raven33, Hornet / A-10C II
- Setzer, Hornet / Viggen / A-10C II
- Zan, Viper
- Dario, Viper
- Papanowel, Hornet / A-10C II
- Dusty, Jimjim / Tomcat
- Ranger, Viper / M2000
- Flappie, Viggen / Ka50
- Lolo, Hornet

----------


## Tugais

> Envoyé par partizan
> 
> 
> Je n'ai que le manuel pilote du 2000-C comme référence et je ne vois pas les double chevrons. Tugais tu dois savoir ça avec Azrayen ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Roooh un little bird, mais vivement une map vietnam!!!
> 
> ...


Az' vient de répondre et indique que cette histoire de double chevrons n'est présent que sur -5F et non sur le C. Ils ont prévu d'ajouter ces chevrons sur le C ? Je n'ai pas vu passer l'info et je n'ai pas le souvenir de l'avoir lu dans les infos partagées ce wekend.

----------


## Qiou87

> Az' vient de répondre et indique que cette histoire de double chevrons n'est présent que sur -5F et non sur le C. Ils ont prévu d'ajouter ces chevrons sur le C ? Je n'ai pas vu passer l'info et je n'ai pas le souvenir de l'avoir lu dans les infos partagées ce wekend.


Merci pour l'info. Nan c'est moi en tant qu'ExpertCPC qui a vu les Chevaliers du Ciel dix fois qui estimait qu'ils manquaient. S'ils n'y sont pas sur le C et seulement le -5F, j'arrête là ma croisade.  ::lol::   ::ninja::

----------


## partizan

Lol Qiou  ::P: 
Merci Tugais  :;):

----------


## sentepu

Présent ce soir JF-17 / 2000 selon le besoin/mission

----------


## Qiou87

Si on reprend donc la liste, ça commence à aller - 11 inscrits!. Avant dernière soirée avant qu'on bascule tous en 2.7 OB et qu'on doive jouer avec un bavoir...



- Qiou87, Hornet / Viggen
- Raven33, Hornet / A-10C II
- Setzer, Hornet / Viggen / A-10C II
- Zan, Viper
- Dario, Viper
- Papanowel, Hornet / A-10C II
- Dusty, Jimjim / Tomcat
- Ranger, Viper / M2000
- Flappie, Viggen / Ka50
- Lolo, Hornet
- sentepu, JF17 / M2000
- Mjr_Shep, Hornet / M2000
- Five-one, Hornet

----------


## Major_Shepard

Salut,
Présent Hornet/M2000  :;):

----------


## FIVE-one

Présent Hornet (et cette fois je serai là !)

----------


## Tophe33

encore de la place pour un retardataire en 18 ?

----------


## Bacab

> Trop de modernité dans vos bidules. Un jour, c'est sûr, je ferai sécession !  L'arrivée de l'A-6 et du MiG-23 trancheront clairement avec le pack F-15E, F-16C et F/A-18C, et il deviendra difficile de faire se côtoyer tous ces appareils. Il faudra nous prévoir une deuxième soirée dédiée 60-70s et sortir les pattes d'éph. Quand ça arrivera, je proposerai le Samedi soir. Logique. 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/VQHN55t/index.jpg


 ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

@Tophe: Y'a toujours de la place.  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Pour les pilotes qui passent la laaa laaaa

----------


## Flappie

On est passé de Cabrel à Elmer Food Beat sans transition.  :^_^:

----------


## plon

Salut tout le monde,
De retour, je me joint à vous mardi également, en KA-50 ou Huey si quelqu'un veut faire du mutli crew (que je n'ai pas encore testé).
On est sur un start à 21h sur discord si j'ai bien suivi ? (C'est le discord CPC ou un spécifique ?)

----------


## Flappie

Re plon ! Je t'envoie le Discord (spécifique). Par contre mardi soir, c'était hier.  ::):  Mais tu peux passer quand tu veux sur le Discord, ça vole plusieurs fois par semaine.

----------


## plon

Quel boulet  ::): 
Je me positionne sur le suivant du coup ! Merci Flappie pour le lien.
Je serais sur DCS ce soir, me dérouiller un peu.

----------


## Qiou87

News DCS: le Mosquito (WWII) est reporté d'au moins 3 mois (prévu Q2 2021 en EA) en raison du modèle extérieur qui a été jugé insuffisant par Nick Grey. Ca a été évoqué par Nineline dans son interview, et confirmé par Bignewy aujourd'hui sur le forum d'ED.

Quelques news (Discord) du Kiowa Warrier de Polychop: 


> Ok, So Kiowa. Yes I can stream again, but I want to wait till 2.7 has made it puplic. We will face new challanges with 2.7, not sure yet what will break on the kiowa side. I personally hope that noting breaks. in terms of flying. Mature changes of the fm has been finished by 70%. the past days i went through the systems ingame, verified issues that still presist we still have to fix and aswell noted down what has been fixed already. ontop, most 2d art was finished. I am currently working on the animations of the pilots and will get back to the damagemodel after the animations are finished. It is not certain if the option to exit the aircraft will be available on release. The base concept we had in mind would be that you can exist plane a and enter plane b


La situation a l'air curieuse chez eux et on sait pas bien s'ils arriveront à sortir le module cette année. Ce sont 3 gars qui font ça par passion et visiblement c'est pas super simple de passer la ligne d'arrivée, ça fait un moment que le module vole et est utilisable.

----------


## FIVE-one

> On est passé de Cabrel à Elmer Food Beat sans transition.


"That escalated quickly"

----------


## Vaught

> @Tophe: Y'a toujours de la place.





> Pour les pilotes qui passent la laaa laaaa





> On est passé de Cabrel à Elmer Food Beat sans transition.


C'est plus un topic sur les simus de combat aérien?  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

Si d'ailleurs on devrait faire des sessions bombardement blind test, celui qui trouve la chanson a le droit de larguer sa bombe sur la cible de son choix, comme ça papagueff ne pourra plus râler qu'on lui a piqué sa cible!

----------


## Qiou87

*Inscriptions soirée spéciale - 13 avril 2021 - 2.5.6 (stable ou open beta) - Caucase*

LaCrepe sur Discord propose de faire une soirée "jointe" avec son groupe (ils sont une dizaine, incluant un contrôleur/AWACS humain) dans dix jours. Il faudrait qu'on se préinscrive histoire que le créateur de la mission sache à quoi s'attendre et ajoute suffisamment d'appareils ; on pourrait se retrouver à 25-30 ce soir-là. Attention, ce n'est pas mardi prochain mais celui d'après. Nous ferons quand même notre soirée entre canards ce mardi, pas d'inquiétude.  :;): 

La carte est Caucase (gratuite), la 2.7 ne sera pas encore sortie en bêta (annoncée désormais au 14/4 prévisionnel) donc aucune mise à jour à prévoir. SRS sera probablement un gros plus si nous sommes beaucoup mais comme d'hab rien d'obligatoire.

*Merci d'indiquer 1-2 appareils maxi, en précisant que c'est pour le 13/4*, vous acceptez de piloter l'un ou l'autre selon les places disponibles. Si vous ne pouvez finalement pas venir le 13 c'est pas grave, il vaut mieux avoir trop de "slots" pilotables que pas assez (cas typique: 4 slots de Mirage 2000C mais finalement 3 pilotes présents = pas grave / 5 pilotes présents car un ne s'était pas manifesté = y'a un déçu).

- Qiou87 - Hornet / Viggen
- lokournan - m2k
- el chacal - m2k
- poussin - m2k (incertain)
- Setzer - Hornet / Viggen
- Dusty - Tomcat / Hornet
- JanSolo - Hornet / Viper
- David - Hornet
- Ranger - Viper
- Nico - Viper / Hornet
- Zan - Viper / M2K
- Ivan - Viper / M2K
- Papanowel - Hornet / A10CII
- Tux - Hornet / A10CII
- Five-one - Hornet / A10CII
- Loloborgo - Hornet / Viper
- Sen - JF17 / M2K
- Lilian - JF17 / M2K
- Flappie - Viggen / Tomcat RIO
- Papagueff - Hornet / A10CII
- Morgan - Hornet / A10CII
- Mirabelle - A10CII
- Raven33 - Hornet
- Major_Shepard - M2K / Hornet

GCI:
- Lilian (présence incertaine)

----------


## Lokournan

Inscriptions soirée spéciale - 13 avril 2021 - 2.5.6 (stable ou open beta) - Caucase

LaCrepe sur Discord propose de faire une soirée "jointe" avec son groupe (ils sont une dizaine, incluant un contrôleur/AWACS humain) dans dix jours. Il faudrait qu'on se préinscrive histoire que le créateur de la mission sache à quoi s'attendre et ajoute suffisamment d'appareils ; on pourrait se retrouver à 25-30 ce soir-là. Attention, ce n'est pas mardi prochain mais celui d'après. Nous ferons quand même notre soirée entre canards ce mardi, pas d'inquiétude. 

La carte est Caucase (gratuite), la 2.7 ne sera pas encore sortie en bêta (annoncée désormais au 14/4 prévisionnel) donc aucune mise à jour à prévoir. SRS sera probablement un gros plus si nous sommes beaucoup mais comme d'hab rien d'obligatoire.

Merci d'indiquer 1-2 appareils maxi, en précisant que c'est pour le 13/4, vous acceptez de piloter l'un ou l'autre selon les places disponibles. Si vous ne pouvez finalement pas venir le 13 c'est pas grave, il vaut mieux avoir trop de "slots" pilotables que pas assez (cas typique: 4 slots de Mirage 2000C mais finalement 3 pilotes présents = pas grave / 5 pilotes présents car un ne s'était pas manifesté = y'a un déçu).

- Qiou87 - Hornet / Viggen
- lokournan m2k
- el chacal m2k
- (+peut être poussin m2k a confirmer)

----------


## Setzer

Setzer Hornet/Viggen

----------


## ze_droopy

Dusty F-14/F-18

----------


## JanSolo

Jan en F18.

----------


## davidmontpellier

> *Inscriptions soirée spéciale - 13 avril 2021 - 2.5.6 (stable ou open beta) - Caucase*
> 
> LaCrepe sur Discord propose de faire une soirée "jointe" avec son groupe (ils sont une dizaine, incluant un contrôleur/AWACS humain) dans dix jours. Il faudrait qu'on se préinscrive histoire que le créateur de la mission sache à quoi s'attendre et ajoute suffisamment d'appareils ; on pourrait se retrouver à 25-30 ce soir-là. Attention, ce n'est pas mardi prochain mais celui d'après. Nous ferons quand même notre soirée entre canards ce mardi, pas d'inquiétude. 
> 
> La carte est Caucase (gratuite), la 2.7 ne sera pas encore sortie en bêta (annoncée désormais au 14/4 prévisionnel) donc aucune mise à jour à prévoir. SRS sera probablement un gros plus si nous sommes beaucoup mais comme d'hab rien d'obligatoire.
> 
> *Merci d'indiquer 1-2 appareils maxi, en précisant que c'est pour le 13/4*, vous acceptez de piloter l'un ou l'autre selon les places disponibles. Si vous ne pouvez finalement pas venir le 13 c'est pas grave, il vaut mieux avoir trop de "slots" pilotables que pas assez (cas typique: 4 slots de Mirage 2000C mais finalement 3 pilotes présents = pas grave / 5 pilotes présents car un ne s'était pas manifesté = y'a un déçu).


- Qiou87 - Hornet / Viggen
- lokournan m2k
- el chacal m2k
- (+peut être poussin m2k a confirmer)
- Setzer Hornet/Viggen
- Dusty F-14/F-18
- Jan F18.
- David F18

----------


## Ranger 28

Présent en Viper of course.

Heu, au fait, ils sont prévenus que contrairement aux vrais canards qui eux volent en formation, chez nous c'est "pas vraiment le cas" ?
Je dis ça, je dis rien hein... ::trollface::

----------


## Setzer

J'ai déjà averti sur le discord qu'on était plus 7eme compagnie que full metal jacket.

----------


## Empnicolas

> *Inscriptions soirée spéciale - 13 avril 2021 - 2.5.6 (stable ou open beta) - Caucase*
> 
> LaCrepe sur Discord propose de faire une soirée "jointe" avec son groupe (ils sont une dizaine, incluant un contrôleur/AWACS humain) dans dix jours. Il faudrait qu'on se préinscrive histoire que le créateur de la mission sache à quoi s'attendre et ajoute suffisamment d'appareils ; on pourrait se retrouver à 25-30 ce soir-là. Attention, ce n'est pas mardi prochain mais celui d'après. Nous ferons quand même notre soirée entre canards ce mardi, pas d'inquiétude. 
> 
> La carte est Caucase (gratuite), la 2.7 ne sera pas encore sortie en bêta (annoncée désormais au 14/4 prévisionnel) donc aucune mise à jour à prévoir. SRS sera probablement un gros plus si nous sommes beaucoup mais comme d'hab rien d'obligatoire.
> 
> *Merci d'indiquer 1-2 appareils maxi, en précisant que c'est pour le 13/4*, vous acceptez de piloter l'un ou l'autre selon les places disponibles. Si vous ne pouvez finalement pas venir le 13 c'est pas grave, il vaut mieux avoir trop de "slots" pilotables que pas assez (cas typique: 4 slots de Mirage 2000C mais finalement 3 pilotes présents = pas grave / 5 pilotes présents car un ne s'était pas manifesté = y'a un déçu).
> 
> - Qiou87 - Hornet / Viggen
> ...


Présent pour faire honneur aux CPC (par contre je n'ai pas le discord CPC)
F-18 ou F-16 de mon coté voir A-10C II si cela arrange le créateur de mission.

----------


## partizan

Viper / 2000 (au cas où le d/l fait des siennes)

----------


## Lokournan

parle pour toi; moi je peut lire la marque et le model de tes missiles en bout d aile

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Ca me botte, je serai confiné, faisons un beau groupe ! 

 Viper / 2000

----------


## Tugais

Hello les canards,

Wags a donné une interview à Casmo vendredi soir, je n'ai pu en faire la retranscription que ce matin. Pour lire la traduction et en apprendre plus sur le futur des hélicos, des terrains, de Combined Arms, c'est par ici. Bonne lecture et bonne fin de weekend !

----------


## Papanowel

Pour la soirée du *13 avril*, les avions seront à chaud ou à froid? 

Papanowel A10C2 (démarrage à chaud) / FA 18

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour la soirée du *13 avril*, les avions seront à chaud ou à froid? 
> 
> Papanowel A10C2 (démarrage à chaud) / FA 18


Au pire tu fais un Win+Début ça autostart l'avion.

*@Tugais*: merci à toi, très intéressant comme d'hab!

----------


## TuxFr78

> *Inscriptions soirée spéciale - 13 avril 2021 - 2.5.6 (stable ou open beta) - Caucase*
> 
> LaCrepe sur Discord propose de faire une soirée "jointe" avec son groupe (ils sont une dizaine, incluant un contrôleur/AWACS humain) dans dix jours. Il faudrait qu'on se préinscrive histoire que le créateur de la mission sache à quoi s'attendre et ajoute suffisamment d'appareils ; on pourrait se retrouver à 25-30 ce soir-là. Attention, ce n'est pas mardi prochain mais celui d'après. Nous ferons quand même notre soirée entre canards ce mardi, pas d'inquiétude. 
> 
> La carte est Caucase (gratuite), la 2.7 ne sera pas encore sortie en bêta (annoncée désormais au 14/4 prévisionnel) donc aucune mise à jour à prévoir. SRS sera probablement un gros plus si nous sommes beaucoup mais comme d'hab rien d'obligatoire.
> 
> *Merci d'indiquer 1-2 appareils maxi, en précisant que c'est pour le 13/4*, vous acceptez de piloter l'un ou l'autre selon les places disponibles. Si vous ne pouvez finalement pas venir le 13 c'est pas grave, il vaut mieux avoir trop de "slots" pilotables que pas assez (cas typique: 4 slots de Mirage 2000C mais finalement 3 pilotes présents = pas grave / 5 pilotes présents car un ne s'était pas manifesté = y'a un déçu).
> 
> - Qiou87 - Hornet / Viggen
> ...


Présent aussi en F18 où A10C

----------


## FIVE-one

Présent en F18 / A-10C 2 également

----------


## TuxFr78

Je viens de résoudre le problème de SRS avec le A-10C II (merci Ranger pour le test !)
Il faut mettre l'option "ALWAYS allow SRS hotkeys" sur ON

----------


## Loloborgo

Je boss ce soir là (le 13), mais je vais jouer des coudes pour me libérer.
Si c'est "toubon" ça sera un *Hornet* ou un *Viper* pour moi merci!  :;):

----------


## Papanowel

> Au pire tu fais un Win+Début ça autostart l'avion.


C'est juste que ça prend plus de temps ^^ 
Je ne m'en formaliserai pas c'est vrai qu'au pire je patiente 5 minutes ou j'apprends à démarrer l'A10  ::ninja::

----------


## JanSolo

Edit pour ma part, pour préciser 2 appareils pilotables je viendrai en F18 ou Viper (je suis en train de le bosser mais manque plein de trucs dans cet avion...) sinon Huey si jamais y a une option.

----------


## Flappie

OK pour moi pour le 13 avril.  ::): 

Flappie (AJS37 ou RIO F14)

----------


## Qiou87

*Info mardi 6 avril - soirée canards 21h
*
RDV sur notre Discord (MP Flappie, Ranger_28 ou moi pour une invitation si vous ne l'avez pas encore)

Nous irons sur 4YA (serveur public) pour une soirée relax. Y'a de tout (CAP, CAS...) rien à organiser pour notre Flappisaurus Rex... Inutile de s'inscrire, vous venez sur le Discord autour de 21h, on se retrouve tous sur le serveur 4YA et on passe une bonne soirée. Il est probable que l'on vole sur la carte DCS:Syria.

En parallèle je continue à noter vos inscriptions pour le 13 avril avec LaCrepe et sa clique. Nous sommes déjà 19 volontaires, ça va être génial! On s'inscrit ici ou sur Discord (en me signalant @Qiou87), votre pseudo et 1-2 avions que vous souhaitez piloter. Carte Caucase.

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff, présent le 13/04; F18 en sead ou cas mais pas en cap / A10c2

----------


## Olis

Je veux bien le discord pour demain soir si je suis en état

----------


## Flappie

Hop, c'est dans la boîte.

----------


## war-p

Bon si ma fille le permet, je serai là demain soir, sinon mardi prochain, j'essaierai de m'incruster  ::ninja::

----------


## ETBSmorgan

> *Inscriptions soirée spéciale - 13 avril 2021 - 2.5.6 (stable ou open beta) - Caucase*
> 
> LaCrepe sur Discord propose de faire une soirée "jointe" avec son groupe (ils sont une dizaine, incluant un contrôleur/AWACS humain) dans dix jours. Il faudrait qu'on se préinscrive histoire que le créateur de la mission sache à quoi s'attendre et ajoute suffisamment d'appareils ; on pourrait se retrouver à 25-30 ce soir-là. Attention, ce n'est pas mardi prochain mais celui d'après. Nous ferons quand même notre soirée entre canards ce mardi, pas d'inquiétude. 
> 
> La carte est Caucase (gratuite), la 2.7 ne sera pas encore sortie en bêta (annoncée désormais au 14/4 prévisionnel) donc aucune mise à jour à prévoir. SRS sera probablement un gros plus si nous sommes beaucoup mais comme d'hab rien d'obligatoire.
> 
> *Merci d'indiquer 1-2 appareils maxi, en précisant que c'est pour le 13/4*, vous acceptez de piloter l'un ou l'autre selon les places disponibles. Si vous ne pouvez finalement pas venir le 13 c'est pas grave, il vaut mieux avoir trop de "slots" pilotables que pas assez (cas typique: 4 slots de Mirage 2000C mais finalement 3 pilotes présents = pas grave / 5 pilotes présents car un ne s'était pas manifesté = y'a un déçu).
> 
> - Qiou87 - Hornet / Viggen
> ...



Bonjour,

J'aimerais me joindre à vous en F18 ou A10CII

----------


## Flappie

Bienvenue parmi nous, Morgan.  ::):  Si tu veux pouvoir participer à la soirée du 13 avril (qui est une soirée "_spéciale_" puisque nous serons nous-même des invités), il faudrait voler avec nous au moins une fois auparavant histoire de faire connaissance. Si tu es libre ce soir 21h, tu es le bienvenue à notre session hebdomadaire. Sinon envoie-moi un message privé avec tes dispos de la semaine et je nous arrangerai une session avec quelques autres canards.

Tu voles sur quel(s) appareil(s) ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Mettez une pièce pour moi pour le 13, en A-10c II. Je vais faire au max pour être là  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Mettez une pièce pour moi pour le 13, en A-10c II. Je vais faire au max pour être là


Ok c'est noté (ainsi que tous les précédents). On va stopper ce soir les inscriptions autant que possible, pour laisser une semaine au créateur de la mission (on parle d'une trentaine de joueurs là, faut pas juste placer 3 tanks et 2 Mig-23). Ca veut aussi dire qu'on fige les choix d'appareils, si entre-temps vous en avez appris un nouveau ce sera pour la fois suivante. Evidemment qu'un peu de flexibilité est toujours là mais on essaie de respecter ceux qui vont passer des heures dans l'éditeur de mission pour qu'on puisse se faire exploser par un SA-10 en 15min chrono, taxi et décollage compris.  ::ninja::

----------


## raven33.be

Yo,
J'ai posté sur le discord, mais je préfère le faire ici par sécu  ::ninja::  

Hornet pour la mission du 13 !

----------


## ETBSmorgan

> Bienvenue parmi nous, Morgan.  Si tu veux pouvoir participer à la soirée du 13 avril (qui est une soirée "_spéciale_" puisque nous serons nous-même des invités), il faudrait voler avec nous au moins une fois auparavant histoire de faire connaissance. Si tu es libre ce soir 21h, tu es le bienvenue à notre session hebdomadaire. Sinon envoie-moi un message privé avec tes dispos de la semaine et je nous arrangerai une session avec quelques autres canards.
> 
> Tu voles sur quel(s) appareil(s) ?


J'ai débuté sur KA 50 puis A10C à l'époque, j'ai fais une longue pause pour reprendre avec le FA18 puis j'ai enchainé avec le F14 et le A10 II. J'ai SC et toutes les maps "modernes".
Je vol généralement avec les SOE (Papanowel, Raven, Major Sheppard).

Oki pour ce soir 21 h.

----------


## Papanowel

ETB, tu peux indiquer tous les modèles que tu possèdes sur le GDOC  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai débuté sur KA 50 puis A10C à l'époque, j'ai fais une longue pause pour reprendre avec le FA18 puis j'ai enchainé avec le F14 et le A10 II. J'ai SC et toutes les maps "modernes".
> Je vol généralement avec les SOE (Papanowel, Raven, Major Sheppard).
> 
> Oki pour ce soir 21 h.


Cool, je t'envoie l'adresse de notre Discord en message privé.

----------


## Olis

Bon finalement plus d'internet fixe jusqu'au 20, et aprês on nous dit de télétravailler...

----------


## Major_Shepard

Salut,
Présent ce soir et le 13 en M2000C ou F18  :;): 
Merci

----------


## ETBSmorgan

> ETB, tu peux indiquer tous les modèles que tu possèdes sur le GDOC


C'est fait



> Cool, je t'envoie l'adresse de notre Discord en message privé.


Merci

----------


## Setzer

Eh be les nouveaux modes de radar du Hornet vont le rendre bien efficace en cap j'ai l'impression!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFSpDumQ9ZY

----------


## Qiou87

> Eh be les nouveaux modes de radar du Hornet vont le rendre bien efficace en cap j'ai l'impression!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFSpDumQ9ZY


Parce que tu trouves qu'il est pas bon?  ::lol:: 

Vu les ennemis actuels dans DCS, le Hornet n'a pas besoin de nouveaux modes radar pour dominer. Il continuera à être avantagé par ses 10x AMRAAM, et par être handicapé par sa faible accélération et vitesse de croisière par rapport au Viper. Mais vu qu'on a rien passé 1996 en face, ça continuera à être du tir au pigeon pour celui qui sait s'en servir.
En regardant la vidéo je me pose un peu des questions sur l'application pratique de ces modes en situation de stress et de l'avantage qu'ils apporteraient. J'ai pas de réponse à ça, je suppose qu'on verra à l'usage.

----------


## Setzer

Bah perso le wacq et le spot vont être bien utile pour contrer les décrochages radar qu'on a avec les modes actuel, mais ouais la release va faire du Hornet un sacré bestiau par rapport à la concurrence, jusqu'à ce que le viper soit un peu plus developpé.

----------


## Sigps220

> Parce que tu trouves qu'il est pas bon? 
> 
> Vu les ennemis actuels dans DCS, le Hornet n'a pas besoin de nouveaux modes radar pour dominer. Il continuera à être avantagé par ses 10x AMRAAM, et par être handicapé par sa faible accélération et vitesse de croisière par rapport au Viper. Mais vu qu'on a rien passé 1996 en face, ça continuera à être du tir au pigeon pour celui qui sait s'en servir.
> En regardant la vidéo je me pose un peu des questions sur l'application pratique de ces modes en situation de stress et de l'avantage qu'ils apporteraient. J'ai pas de réponse à ça, je suppose qu'on verra à l'usage.


Le mode Spot j'ai du mal à lui voir une utilité dans une utilisation "réelle" avec la tension du combat, surtout pour des pilotes du dimanche comme nous (on vole quand même bien moins que les vrais pilote qui en dehors de leur vol réel passent leur journée à s'entrainer au combat, c'est normal c'est leur boulot). 
Le WACQ me semble plus utilisable en situation de combat. 

D'ailleurs j'ai une question, j'avais fait une pause sur les derniers mois et j'attendais l'arrivé des nouveaux nuages pour m'y remettre mais j'ai finalement repris sans attendre. Est-ce que le Hornet peux tirer ses AIM-120 radar éteint, avec une phase initiale de vol guidé par le datalink en L16 ? 
C'est un classique dans la littérature des "techno-thrillers" et je voudrais voir si on peut le reproduire dans DCS.

----------


## Qiou87

> D'ailleurs j'ai une question, j'avais fait une pause sur les derniers mois et j'attendais l'arrivé des nouveaux nuages pour m'y remettre mais j'ai finalement repris sans attendre. Est-ce que le Hornet peux tirer ses AIM-120 radar éteint, avec une phase initiale de vol guidé par le datalink en L16 ? 
> C'est un classique dans la littérature des "techno-thrillers" et je voudrais voir si on peut le reproduire dans DCS.


Intéressant, ça se teste. A ma connaissance non ; radar éteint tu verras des contacts mais tu ne peux pas les désigner, sauf si tu as le TPOD pour avoir une désignation par ce biais. Tu peux tirer (maddog) mais le missile accrochera le premier truc qu'il voit dans son cône de détection, pas ce que tu voudrais.

Mais je suis sûr que ta technique fonctionne avec le TPOD par contre, qui ne donne aucune indication d'accrochage à la cible (mais nécessite une ligne visuelle et une distance de 15nm max probablement).

Un autre moyen de pas alerter la cible est de tirer en TWS, tu peux engager 3 cibles simultanément et comme tu n'es pas en STT la cible ne reçoit pas l'info d'accrochage (mais elle te voit au RWR, et si elle a un système d'alerte départ missile ça peut l'alerter aussi).

De toute façon un Fox3 accrochant un avion va alerter son RWR et il saura d'où vient le tir (azimut). Mais tu peux gagner une partie du temps de vol et lui laisser moins de temps de réaction.

----------


## Sigps220

Je détaille le scénario qui est souvent écrit dans les bouquins type Clancy ou autre. 

Les méchants sont repérés par un AWACS (E-3 ou Hawkeye), les chasseurs sont guidés par l'AWACS en trajectoire d'interception. Les chasseurs sont alimentés en L16 sur les cibles mais sont radars éteints pour être moins repérables / sont même cachés quand ils s'agit de F22 ou F35. Une fois à portée, les chasseurs lancent leur missile mais toujours sans allumer leurs radars. 

Les missiles sont donc "invisibles", et ne deviennent visibles que lorsqu'ils passent actifs, ce qui ne laissent qu'un faible délai aux cibles pour réagir. D'autant qu'elles sont surprises car passent d'une alerte non "grave" (d'être visible par l'AWACS) à une alerte hyper critique.
D'autant que le système d'alerte départ missile n'a pas une portée très grande (c'est un capteur optique / UV qui va détecter la flamme du moteur) : si le missile plane le système ne voit rien, sinon la portée doit être assez faible et probablement inférieure à la distance à laquelle le missile passe actif.

----------


## ze_droopy

Non, le F/A-18C, et le F-16, ne sont pas équipés pour l'engagement coopératif (CEC).
C'est une capacité très récente, et les résultats sont encore loin d'etre en source ouverte je pense.

----------


## Sigps220

> Non, le F/A-18C, et le F-16, ne sont pas équipés pour l'engagement coopératif (CEC).
> C'est une capacité très récente, et les résultats sont encore loin d'etre en source ouverte je pense.


Ça répond à ma question, merci beaucoup.

----------


## Qiou87

> Non, le F/A-18C, et le F-16, ne sont pas équipés pour l'engagement coopératif (CEC).
> C'est une capacité très récente, et les résultats sont encore loin d'etre en source ouverte je pense.


C'est un truc de 4++ Gen ça nan? Gripen/EF/Rafale doivent l'avoir, et 22/35 aux US... Je suis curieux de savoir si ça arrivera dans DCS avec l'Eurofighter. Probablement pas au début (ils prévoient un Tranche 1 allemand, qui ne sera pas meilleur qu'un Viper en BVR à priori) mais s'ils le mettent au niveau des dernières évolutions peut-être.

----------


## Bopnc

Le rafale l'a, oui. 

Je me souviens en particulier avoir lu la description d'un exercice ou un rafale poursuivi abattait son poursuivant avec un MICA guidée par les infos L16 d'un autre appareil.
Je m'étais dit que la guerre aérienne avait quand même bien changée depuis 1914.  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

> Je me souviens en particulier avoir lu la description d'un exercice ou un rafale poursuivi abattait son poursuivant avec un MICA guidée par les infos L16 d'un autre appareil.
> Je m'étais dit que la guerre aérienne avait quand même bien changée depuis 1914.


Ouais, mais ça c'est une démo pour faire mumuse. Tirer un missile vers l'arrière dans un avion qui vole à 800km/h+ c'est un peu aberrant d'un point de vue dynamique sachant que toucher une cible en mouvement et manoeuvrante revient très souvent à l'énergie dont dispose ton missile, et que tu vas bouffer une quantité monumentale de cette énergie rien que pour faire 1/2 tour (au moment du départ ton missile a une vitesse relative au contact négative égale à la vitesse de ton avion, par exemple -900km/h, qu'il va falloir transformer en une vitesse positive suffisante pour aller le chercher). Et si ton contact ennemi est derrière et à portée de tir, ça fait bien longtemps que t'es mort (ou que ton pote avec sa L16 aurait dû lui tirer un Meteor dans la tronche au lieu de jouer les JTAC des airs).  ::lol::

----------


## Sigps220

Il y avait pas eu des idées / expérience de monter des missiles "à l'envers" pour ce type de combat ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Il y avait pas eu des idées / expérience de monter des missiles "à l'envers" pour ce type de combat ?


Plusieurs raisons pour lesquelles c'est pas fait:
- même si le missile part vers l'arrière, il part avec un déficit de vitesse égal à celui de l'avion lanceur et sa trajectoire initiale, dans la traînée de l'avion-lanceur, pourrait être extrêmement aléatoire
- la visibilité arrière est nulle et aucun radar/IRST n'équipe les avions sur l'arrière (sauf Su-34 je crois)
- si ton ennemi est suffisamment proche et derrière pour qu'un tel missile soit préférable plutôt que faire un demi-tour à l'avion lanceur avant de tirer, alors tu es probablement déjà mort, et d'autres moyens sont probablement préférables pour ne pas avoir à utiliser un missile vers l'arrière
- tu utilises un point d'emport pour un truc utilisable dans 1% des cas

Le tir vers l'arrière devrait revenir lorsqu'on équipera les avions de combat de lasers, ne serait-ce que pour aveugler les capteurs (ou les yeux) de l'adversaire. Mais dans l'ère des missiles j'y crois pas.

----------


## Sigps220

Dans mes souvenirs les tests étaient pour des missiles IR (type AIM-9X), le but était de pouvoir offrir un champs de tir complet sur 360°, là où le 9X permet grosso modo 200° de tir. Après le but n'était pas de tirer exactement dans tes 6 heures, mais dans un contexte de dogfight avec un adversaire dans ton secteur arrière. 

Je pense effectivement que l'idée ne s'est pas avérée concluante pour des raisons aérodynamique, quid d'ailleurs des turbulences de sillage pour un missile ?

----------


## Bopnc

> Ouais, mais ça c'est une démo pour faire mumuse. Tirer un missile vers l'arrière dans un avion qui vole à 800km/h+ c'est un peu aberrant d'un point de vue dynamique sachant que toucher une cible en mouvement et manoeuvrante revient très souvent à l'énergie dont dispose ton missile, et que tu vas bouffer une quantité monumentale de cette énergie rien que pour faire 1/2 tour (au moment du départ ton missile a une vitesse relative au contact négative égale à la vitesse de ton avion, par exemple -900km/h, qu'il va falloir transformer en une vitesse positive suffisante pour aller le chercher). Et si ton contact ennemi est derrière et à portée de tir, ça fait bien longtemps que t'es mort (ou que ton pote avec sa L16 aurait dû lui tirer un Meteor dans la tronche au lieu de jouer les JTAC des airs).



Bien entendu que c'est de la démo technologique et pas un cas classique. Mais ça démontre quand même les progrès faits en terme de dynamique d'un missile et de transmission des informations.  ::): 


Et même si le cas est vraiment particulier et un peu caricatural, je ne serais pas aussi catégorique que toi et je n'enterrerais pas trop vite la capacité "over the shoulder" dans un combat réel.


Certes, l'énergie perdue doit être phénoménale, mais dans les situations ou l'ennemi est proche ou en rapprochement, ça peut rester payant. 

Déjà, en affrontement réel le BVR est assez théorique, puisqu'il me semble que les doctrines d'à peu près tous les pays imposent une identification visuelle avant le tir dans un contexte de faible intensité. 
Le cas "classique" dans un contexte actuel serait donc plutôt un croisement de deux appareils qui s'identifient comme hostiles, et démarrent ensuite un combat. 
Dans ce cadre, tirer un missile sur son adversaire à partir des infos L16 de l'AWAC ou de l'ailier (qui dans ce cas ne pourrait pas tirer car copain au merge) pendant qu'on entame le demi tour est toujours un bon moyen de forcer la défensive et de prendre l'ascendant dès le début du combat.

Mais de façon plus réaliste, je vois surtout ça comme un bon moyen défensif pour une formation ayant une mission bien précise (un lâcher de missiles ou de JSOW, par exemple), qui pourrait mettre une formation adverse poursuivante sur la défensive tout en fonçant sur sa cible. 
C'est un cas qu'on retrouve quand même souvent sur Command - Modern Operation lors d'une frappe : notre écran de chasseurs est agressé puis détruit ou franchi par une partie des forces adverses, le groupe Strike se retrouve avec cet ennemi en trajectoire d'interception, et il doit jettison son armement pour fuir ou affronter la menace. Dans ces cas, tout se joue souvent à quelques dizaines de seconde près. Si chaque avion du groupe Strike pouvait balancer un missile par L16 le temps de terminer son largage, ça changerait potentiellement la donne. 

Idem en fin de frappe, quand le groupe essaie de s'extraire, que les intercepteurs ennemis arrivent en poursuite, et qu'un tir de missile "over the shoulder" peut faire gagner du temps et permettre à la formation de se mettre en sécurité. 

Alors oui, bien sur, ça reste très théorique, et on notera que dans mes trois exemples c'est plus la menace représentée qui est importante et la mise en défensive qui est recherchée. Mais la mise en défensive est souvent un objectif recherché chez les pilotes réels (qui, ne me demandez pas pourquoi, ont tendance à être vachement plus prudents que nous avec leurs machines et leur vie  ::P: ), et ça reste quand même quelques cas d'utilisation qui me semblent intéressants. Au delà de simplement faire plaisir à Hollywood, bien entendu.  :^_^:

----------


## Sigps220

Le cas du tir en fuite pour déstabiliser l'adversaire et le contraindre à une manoeuvre défensive, qui te permet en parallèle de rester sur ton cap de mise en sécurité et donc te permet de retrouver une sécurité plus rapidement est un très bon exemple. 

Dans un contexte de frappe, si les protecteurs sont percés ou abattus je ne pense pas que ça changera la donne. 
- Si la zone de tir est trop loin, il y aura jettison et abandon de mission : Au mieux la strike force devient chasseur et peut permettre de renverser la vapeur et abattre des hostiles. 
- Si le zone de tir est proche, le strike va s'accrocher le temps de pouvoir lancer et je doute qu'elle aura le temps et les ressources intellectuelles (le temps de cerveau disponible) pour gérer en plus du combat aérien avec le largage de son armement. Par contre, en phase de retour, le tir en zone arrière à un intérêt (cf le point 1). 

Dans un conflit réel, il y a finalement moins de perte que dans nos conflits simulés : tu fais reculer ton escadrille bien avant qu'il ne te reste plus d'avion. Une brigade de char à perdu son potentiel combatif bien avant que tout ses blindés aient été transformés en métal fondu. Un bateau peut perdre sa force de combat bien avant de couler. D'ailleurs dans ce cas, un bateau gravement endommagé mais qui continue de flotter va souvent mobiliser plus de ressource qu'un bateau coulé : tu vas essayer de le remorquer, il faut donc le protéger. 

Dans nos simulations c'est bien plus binaire.

----------


## Qiou87

Déjà basse intensité + chasse adverse j'ai du mal à voir ça. En cas de combat chasse / chasse c'est à mon sens forcément de la haute intensité, auquel cas les règles de temps de paix sur le VID et tout ça tu oublies - ton contrôle radar va te faire la déclaration hostile/ami et t'autoriser à tirer à longue portée dans de telles instances. De vrais raids d'attaque (dont tu parles par ex. JSOW) ne se font pas à 1, 2 ou 4 appareils ; tu as une "sweep" anti-chasse en avant, qui escorte l'attaque, et du SEAD + EW qui accompagne pour les défenses au sol. Donc ton mec en Strike avec son petit missile courte portée tirée vers l'arrière, dans ce dispositif, il est assez inconséquent. Si la chasse adverse est trop nombreuse et commence à taper ta protection à longue distance, tu fais demi-tour bien avant d'être à portée d'un tir de ton missile arrière. Je rappelle la portée d'engagement effective d'un 9X tiré vers l'avant (dans DCS c'est autour des 5nm effectifs si la cible est "nose hot"), alors imagine si ton missile est tiré avec -900km/h de vitesse initiale...

"Over the shoulder" désigne un tir plutôt vers le côté en général, comme on fait au JHMCS + 9X par exemple. Le tir vers l'arrière c'est différent car effectué en aveugle (que ce soit des capteurs de l'avion ou du pilote). 

Je maintiens: le fait que ça soit techniquement possible n'empêche pas que c'est tellement limité en terme d'usage réel qu'aucune armée moderne n'a jugé bon de l'appliquer en pratique. La vraie vie c'est pas Command Modern Operation, ou même DCS.  ::P:

----------


## Sigps220

Complètement en phase avec toi, s'il y a chasse adverse c'est nécessairement de la haute intensité. Mais tu peux avoir des situations de hautes intensités floues, où les pilotes vont avoir des règles d'engagement assez strictes pour éviter une escalade. Le but des différents protagonistes sera de rester dans un niveau de conflit suffisamment "limité" pour pouvoir gérer ses pertes sans avoir à escalader et à ouvrir une boite de pandore. 

Je viens de finir Sea of Deception de Fred Ray, qui évoque un potentiel "micro conflit" Chine - USA autour des ilots des Paracels et de Taiwan. C'est un sorte de Tom Clancy donc modérément réaliste mais en gros chaque camp cherche à défendre ses positions mais sans vouloir / pouvoir escalader trop haut. 

Cas typique : 
- Les chinois annexent ces îlots et commencent à monter des batteries AA et Anti-navires. Ils déclarent la mer de Chine, mer intérieure et donc inaccessible aux autres navires
- Les US ne reconnaissent pas cette annexion et veulent montrer qu'ils continuent à garantir la libre circulation. 
- Tu as des donc des patrouilles US qui viennent dans la zone "interdite" et sont rejointes par des appareils Rouge plus ou moins hostile. 
- Dans ce contexte, les patrouilles US ne peuvent pas tirer "à vue" (enfin au radar) sur les avions Chinois qui viennent à proximité car ils sont dans l'espace international. Ils ne peuvent donc que "réagir" face à une attaque des Chinois.

Après en l'écrivant, je me rends compte que ma description plus haute était trop caricaturale et trop éloignée de la réalité : un AIM-9X vers l'arrière c'est donc du poids mort qui serait mieux tourner vers l'avant. Mais je maintiens qu'il est possible d'avoir des engagements de hautes intensités mais avec des règles d'engagement limitantes : au moins sur les premiers événements. 

Après la phase initiales, les règles limitantes deviennent des règles "stratégiques" qui ne concernent plus directement les pilotes (enfin ceux qui sont le cul dans un avion) : Tu vas t'interdire d'aller frapper l'ennemis au cœur de son territoire, tu vas éviter de t'en prendre aux forces stratégiques (ex : tu ne vas pas faire la chasse aux SNLE ou aux bases de bombardiers stratégiques).

----------


## Qiou87

> Après la phase initiales, les règles limitantes deviennent des règles "stratégiques" qui ne concernent plus directement les pilotes (enfin ceux qui sont le cul dans un avion) : Tu vas t'interdire d'aller frapper l'ennemis au cœur de son territoire, tu vas éviter de t'en prendre aux forces stratégiques (ex : tu ne vas pas faire la chasse aux SNLE ou aux bases de bombardiers stratégiques).


Voilà, on est d'accord. Sur le même thème que Sea of Deception tu as Fight Fight de Kevin Miller (l'auteur de Raven One). Une suite de bévues chinoises précipitent un conflit régional, Chine et USA essaie de le maintenir au plan local. Dans le lot y'a quand même pas mal de pertes, quelques destroyers US, pas mal de croiseurs/destroyers chinois, un porte-aéronefs japonais qui passait par là... Et évidemment pas mal d'avions qui se mettent sur la tronche. Y'a aussi un porte-avions américain qui se fait neutraliser les catapultes et doit lancer ses avions en "deck run".  ::wub::  C'est super intéressant et crédible.

----------


## Sigps220

> Voilà, on est d'accord. Sur le même thème que Sea of Deception tu as Fight Fight de Kevin Miller (l'auteur de Raven One). Une suite de bévues chinoises précipitent un conflit régional, Chine et USA essaie de le maintenir au plan local. Dans le lot y'a quand même pas mal de pertes, quelques destroyers US, pas mal de croiseurs/destroyers chinois, un porte-aéronefs japonais qui passait par là... Et évidemment pas mal d'avions qui se mettent sur la tronche. Y'a aussi un porte-avions américain qui se fait neutraliser les catapultes et doit lancer ses avions en "deck run".  C'est super intéressant et crédible.


Rah n'en dit pas plus il est dans ma liste, mais je veux les lire dans l'ordre, donc commencer par Raven One. Après l'avantage de Fred Ray c'est que les bouquins sont en français (son nom prête à confusion mais c'est un français le monsieur) et que je lis quand même beaucoup plus vite des bouquins en VF. Il y a Northern Fury dans ma liste également. 

Pour en rester dans des bouquins "compatibles" avec DCS tu as également Counter Strike de Fred Ray qui peut donner des idées de missions sur la carte Syrie, même s'il faut adapter, soit les français volent sur F18 (ce qui n'est pas si tirés par les cheveux, il y avait eu des discussions pour acheter des Hornet et faire le joint avant l'arrivée du Rafale Marine), soit en utilisant des forces US directement.

----------


## Bopnc

> Déjà basse intensité + chasse adverse j'ai du mal à voir ça. En cas de combat chasse / chasse c'est à mon sens forcément de la haute intensité, auquel cas les règles de temps de paix sur le VID et tout ça tu oublies - ton contrôle radar va te faire la déclaration hostile/ami et t'autoriser à tirer à longue portée dans de telles instances. De vrais raids d'attaque (dont tu parles par ex. JSOW) ne se font pas à 1, 2 ou 4 appareils ; tu as une "sweep" anti-chasse en avant, qui escorte l'attaque, et du SEAD + EW qui accompagne pour les défenses au sol. Donc ton mec en Strike avec son petit missile courte portée tirée vers l'arrière, dans ce dispositif, il est assez inconséquent. Si la chasse adverse est trop nombreuse et commence à taper ta protection à longue distance, tu fais demi-tour bien avant d'être à portée d'un tir de ton missile arrière. Je rappelle la portée d'engagement effective d'un 9X tiré vers l'avant (dans DCS c'est autour des 5nm effectifs si la cible est "nose hot"), alors imagine si ton missile est tiré avec -900km/h de vitesse initiale...
> 
> "Over the shoulder" désigne un tir plutôt vers le côté en général, comme on fait au JHMCS + 9X par exemple. Le tir vers l'arrière c'est différent car effectué en aveugle (que ce soit des capteurs de l'avion ou du pilote). 
> 
> Je maintiens: le fait que ça soit techniquement possible n'empêche pas que c'est tellement limité en terme d'usage réel qu'aucune armée moderne n'a jugé bon de l'appliquer en pratique. La vraie vie c'est pas Command Modern Operation, ou même DCS.



Attention, dans mes exemples je parle d'un MICA avec 80km de portée et tiré par L16, hein. Pas d'un fox 2 de type AIM-9. 
Donc certes les -900km/h piquent (et encore, dans ce cas on parle d'un missile qui fait demi tour, donc l'énergie initiale de l'avion lui sert quand même, ce n'est pas de la perte sèche), mais si la cible cherche à te rattraper ce n'est pas forcément ridicule non plus si tu cherche juste à l'éloigner de sa trajectoire pour gagner du temps.

Et du coup on ne peut pas vraiment dire qu'aucune armée n'a jugé bon de l'appliquer en pratique puisque justement l'armée française en a fait la démonstration dans un exercice réel.  :^_^: 


Sinon mon premier exemple théorique était en basse intensité, les autres (avec un sweep et un strike) étaient plutôt en haute. Je n'avais pas précisé, effectivement.

Et tant qu'à être dans le léger hors sujet j'aime beaucoup C:MO parce que certes c'est "juste un wargame", mais déjà il est utilisé par des forces armées (donc ne doit pas être complètement ridicule), et surtout il permet quand même de voir des cas complexes qu'on voit rarement dans DCS par manque de joueurs ou de coordination (enfin, perso j'ai hélas jamais fais partie d'un Frag complet d'une trentaine d'avions avec toutes les composantes  ::P: ). Ou de constater que certaines situations classiques des parties de DCS sont en fait assez ridicules dans un contexte complet et crédible.

En particulier, il insiste beaucoup plus sur la mise en défensive et l'abandon de la mission (par manque de carburant après jettison + défensive, par exemple) que sur la destruction pure et simple des aéronefs adverses. 
Mais sans même citer C:MO, il me semble que le cas d'une défense franchie et d'un groupe strike en course d'interception par la chasse adverse et forcé de faire un choix est un classique des Red Flag, par exemple. 

Enfin bref, je voulais juste dire que j'aurais pas forcément été aussi catégorique que toi sur le sujet, c'est tout. Mais on reste d'accord que ce sont des cas très hypothétiques.  :;): 


Et continuez avec les suggestions de bouquins. Je note !  ::P:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Déjà basse intensité + chasse adverse j'ai du mal à voir ça.


C'est pourtant récurrent, et on s'y entraîne plus souvent, car plus probable que la haute intensité dans la situation géopolitique actuelle.




> En cas de combat chasse / chasse c'est à mon sens forcément de la haute intensité, auquel cas les règles de temps de paix sur le VID et tout ça tu oublies - ton contrôle radar va te faire la déclaration hostile/ami et t'autoriser à tirer à longue portée dans de telles instances.


Aaah si seulement!

----------


## Qiou87

> Attention, dans mes exemples je parle d'un MICA avec 80km de portée et tiré par L16, hein. Pas d'un fox 2 de type AIM-9. 
> Donc certes les -900km/h piquent (et encore, dans ce cas on parle d'un missile qui fait demi tour, donc l'énergie initiale de l'avion lui sert quand même, ce n'est pas de la perte sèche)


J'aimerai bien voir la trajectoire de ton missile tiré vers l'avant mais se dirigeant vers l'arrière. Les 80km de portée (qui considèrent un tir haute altitude avec loft depuis un avion qui est probablement supersonique) doivent se transformer en 10km dans un tir à 180°.  ::lol:: 

@Droopy: pour moi basse intensité = contre-insurgence par ex. Plutôt bombardement de mecs en Toyota avec des manpads que des gars qui opèrent des Su-30MKK ou des Eurofighter. Nan?

----------


## Bacab

> C'est pourtant récurrent, et on s'y entraîne plus souvent, car plus probable que la haute intensité dans la situation géopolitique actuelle.
> 
> 
> Aaah si seulement!


+1, identifier avant de tirer quelque soit le contexte. A l'époque de Desert Storm (je crois, ou était-ce Allied Forces ?) c'était tellement primordial comme élément que les USA imposaient à tous les appareils de DA sur le théâtre d'identifier les cibles par plusieurs moyens avant d'engager et ceux qui n'en n'étaient pas capable étaient exclus des opérations de défense aérienne. Et à l'époque ce n'était pas considéré comme un conflit de basse intensité.

----------


## ze_droopy

> @Droopy: pour moi basse intensité = contre-insurgence par ex. Plutôt bombardement de mecs en Toyota avec des manpads que des gars qui opèrent des Su-30MKK ou des Eurofighter. Nan?


Là on se rapproche de l'asymétrique.

La haute intensité suppose un conflit ouvert avec une nation avec autant de moyen que les nôtres, tant en qualité qu'en quantité.

La faible intensité, c'est soit une rixe régionale (tensions politiques, "jeu de la peur"), soit un conflit ouvert avec un pays à l'équipement réduit (mais qui peut employer des chasseurs).

----------


## Chaussette

J'avais cru lire la dernière fois que l'update de DCS en 2.7 devait sortir le 7 avril, ils ont repoussé ?  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Flappie

Oui, ça fait un bail. C'est maintenant prévu pour le 14 avril, si je ne m'abuse.
Patience, ça prend forme.  :;):

----------


## Chaussette

> Oui, ça fait un bail. C'est maintenant prévu pour le 14 avril, si je ne m'abuse.
> Patience, ça prend forme.


Ok merci !! mince..

----------


## Flappie



----------


## Qiou87

> Là on se rapproche de l'asymétrique.
> 
> La haute intensité suppose un conflit ouvert avec une nation avec autant de moyen que les nôtres, tant en qualité qu'en quantité.
> 
> La faible intensité, c'est soit une rixe régionale (tensions politiques, "jeu de la peur"), soit un conflit ouvert avec un pays à l'équipement réduit (mais qui peut employer des chasseurs).


Ok, merci de la précision. A noter que je n'ai rien dit sur le tir vers l'avant qui se dirige vers l'arrière (testé et démontré sur Rafale notamment). Je parlais de monter un missile à l'envers pour tir exclusif vers l'arrière, c'est ça qui me paraît totalement irréaliste.

----------


## Bopnc

> J'aimerai bien voir la trajectoire de ton missile tiré vers l'avant mais se dirigeant vers l'arrière. Les 80km de portée (qui considèrent un tir haute altitude avec loft depuis un avion qui est probablement supersonique) doivent se transformer en 10km dans un tir à 180°.


Ah bah après, moi j'y connais rien à ce niveau. C'est certain qu'il va y avoir de la perte, mais je suppose que des mecs dont c'est le métier ont planché pour que l'accélération du missile puisse se faire pendant le virage avec un minimum de déperdition d'énergie. En utilisant bien la poussée vectorielle, avec un taux de virage optimal, etc. 
Après tout, malgré sa courte portée le AIM-9x est bien capable de suivre un adversaire qui nous croise à 90° sans tomber inerte dans la foulée.  ::P: 

Quand j'ai commencé les simulateurs, les Fox-2 devaient être tirés impérativement dans le secteur arrière des adversaires avec si possible un avantage en vitesse. Aujourd'hui on voit les contacts ennemis matérialisés dans le HMD et on peut les désintégrer de face avec des missiles qui partent sur des trajectoires dignes d'un film à gros budget. Donc du coup, je ne présume plus de rien.  :^_^:

----------


## war-p

> Ok, merci de la précision. A noter que je n'ai rien dit sur le tir vers l'avant qui se dirige vers l'arrière (testé et démontré sur Rafale notamment). Je parlais de monter un missile à l'envers pour tir exclusif vers l'arrière, c'est ça qui me paraît totalement irréaliste.


Les Russes l'ont fait (et oui une idée à la con comme ça ça pouvait venir que d'eux), mais c'était un dispositif anti missile, plus qu'autre chose.

Sinon pour la maj repoussé, Ed l'avait annoncé... Le première avril.

----------


## Flappie

Vous reprendrez bien un peu de nuages ?

----------


## cdarylb

Ca devient un réel supplice de les voir à travers les vidéos et de ne pas les avoir.

----------


## Qiou87

> Vous reprendrez bien un peu de nuages ?


Marrant pour une fois je regardais vraiment le sujet de la vidéo. L'amélioration du rendu des hélices est vraiment top. J'espère que ça bénéficiera aux hélicos, mais j'ai hâte d'avoir ça aussi dans mon P-51D.

----------


## Qiou87

*Rappel mardi 13 avril - DCS World*

A tous ceux qui viendront mardi je rappelle qu'on sera avec le groupe à la Crepe (un ex de la BAF), et comme nous serons beaucoup SRS sera quasi-obligatoire pour passer une bonne soirée - on peut pas être 30+ joueurs dans un chan de Discord sans que ça devienne le bordel.

Pour ceux qui ont un souci avec SRS, essayez de vous en occuper ce week-end, passez sur le Discord si vous voulez un coup de patte.

----------


## Setzer

Et en plus c'est la veille des bônuages si tout se passe bien.

----------


## Qiou87

> Et en plus c'est la veille des bônuages si tout se passe bien.


Voilà, comme ça on dit au revoir à la 2.5 de belle manière (avec beaucoup de tir fratricide et de cibles volées  ::lol:: ).

----------


## Ranger 28

Bah, si y'a un truc qui bouge  ::huh:: , ben... Tu tires, on sait jamais... ::trollface::

----------


## Qiou87

> Bah, si y'a un truc qui bouge , ben... Tu tires, on sait jamais...


Et de préférence tout ce que tu as sous les ailes, comme ce héros en F/A-18C hier soir.   ::lol::  Il a mis quoi, 4x AIM-7, 4x AIM-120 et 2x AIM-9X sur la même cible?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je juge pas j'ai mis 2 AIM120 dans un allié tout à l'heure sur 4YA (il avait disparu au merge avec sa cible et j'ai vu sa cible reprendre de l'altitude face à moi dans le doute j'ai tiré, deux fois, dans le doute).

----------


## Qiou87

J-2 (si tout va bien)... La tension est palpable...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Setzer

Je vais déjà essayer de ne pas faire trop de connerie demain soir, on pensera ensuite aux bônuages (et à leur impact sur le framerate...)^^

----------


## Chaussette

> Je vais déjà essayer de ne pas faire trop de connerie demain soir, on pensera ensuite aux bônuages (et à leur impact sur le framerate...)^^


Les vidéos de Wags sont fluides quand même, donc j'ai bon espoir. Après, je ne suis pas sûr que ces nuages soient dynamiques, ils semblaient plutôt statiques contrairement à ceux de MFSF. Dans les vidéos de MFSF, on voit les nuages bouger un peu, ça fait des "crans". Je n'ai pas vu ça dans les vidéos de Wags.

----------


## Papanowel

> Je viens de résoudre le problème de SRS avec le A-10C II (merci Ranger pour le test !)
> Il faut mettre l'option "ALWAYS allow SRS hotkeys" sur ON
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/Hrt45Xd/A10C-SRS.png


J'arrive un peu tard mais chez moi, ça ne fonctionne pas sur l'A10 malgré cette solution.
Pas de problème sur le F18 par contre.

Edit: c'est ok, c'était un problème de conflit de commande. Ca pose problème sur l'A10 mais pas sur le 18.  :;):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ola !

Rappel pour ceusse qui se sont inscrits pour la soirée spéciale avec la Leading Edge, il faut passer sur le discord, et le rdv de ce soir est d'ailleurs prévu sur LEUR discord  ::):  (Au cas ouske  ::):  ).

----------


## Qiou87

> Ola !
> 
> Rappel pour ceusse qui se sont inscrits pour la soirée spéciale avec la Leading Edge, il faut passer sur le discord, et le rdv de ce soir est d'ailleurs prévu sur LEUR discord  (Au cas ouske  ).


Ce qu'on peut dire: viendez sur Discord, si vous avez pas celui de Leading Edge (dont le lien est dans notre Discord) c'est pas grave, on fera le lien si besoin. De toute façon il est prévu qu'on ait SRS pour au moins la générale, après si les gens veulent se faire l'inter-patrouille dans un salon Discord parce qu'ils veulent/peuvent pas régler 2 radios différentes sur SRS je pense pas que ça pose souci. Et que ce second canal audio soit sur notre Discord ou l'autre, c'est pas bien grave. A la fin on sera tous sur le même serveur, et on essaiera surtout de passer une bonne soirée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le briefing pour ce soir (je reposte juste, crédits à LaCrepe qui a posté l'original sur Discord). Jetez un oeil aux escadres selon les missions que vous souhaitez accomplir.



*MISSION METAL HURLANT*

Messieurs ... et Mesdames,
Des jours sombres approchent.
Les deux princesses NAKA et MURA du royaume de Pookiland ont réussi à voler des millions d'dollars et les plans d'un lobotomiseurs à impulsion neuronale qui pourrait leur permettre de devenir les reines de ce monde et d'assoir leurs dominations en diffusant de la musique de merde.
Il n'y a pas de blah blah blah qui tienne, nous devons faire quelque chose.
Heureusement, le gouvernement du Black Sabbath ont lancé l'opération "WAR PIG" dont le but est d'empêcher la ménace des princesses NAKA et MURA.
Le Général OSBOURNE a déterminé plusieurs cibles prioritaires.
Vous serez séparé en deux groupes nom de code "IRON" et "MAIDEN"
1 - Le groupe IRON sera dirigé vers le nord ouest à proximité de Sochi où sont présentes, à quelques nautiques, des plateformes de pétroles ainsi qu'une base secrète où est synthétisée ,dans 2 complexes pétrochimiques, une neurotoxine, la Pookilobotopsine.
Ce site est d'une priorité absolue.
Notre agent infiltré en sous marin nom de code "René la Taupe" nous a indiqué que vous rencontrerez de nombreuses défenses air / air  avec de nombreuses patrouilles de Mig 29.
Des SAM ont été détectés. Des SA-15 et du SA-2 sont sur zone, ainsi que des bateaux non loin des plateformes pétrolières. 
Le raid IRON sera composé de CAP, d'anti-navire, de SEAD et de CAS.
2 - Le groupe MAIDEN , nous savons que le lobotomiseur à impulsion neuronal est en cours de fabrication dans une deuxième base secrète.
Les laboratoires ainsi que les 4 usines pétrochimiques sont nos cibles prioritaires.
Nous savons que des patrouilles de Mig 29,  JF 17  sillonnent le ciel. 
Côté défense anti aérienne, des SA-15 et du SA-3 ont été détectés.

Les 2 groupes MAIDEN seront composés de CAP, de SEAD et de CAS. Le groupe IRON aura aussi une composante navale. 

Emplacement des avions :
Groupe IRON
3 Portes avions Stenis, roosevelt, Washington : F14 et F18
Kutaisi : F16 - F18 - JF17
Senaki : Viggen - Mirage 2000
Gudauta : A10 II
Groupe MAIDEN
Kutaisi : F16 - F18 - JF17
Senaki : Mirage 2000

Le RTB pour tous se fera POUR TOUS sur Sukhumi. Vous ferez attention car nous avons des élevages de vaches sur ce dernier alors si vous voulez votre petite tasse de chocolat au lait demain matin au ptit dèj, évitez de les descendre.

Organisation des waypoints :
Groupe IRON
WP1 GUDAUTA
WP2 PLATEFORME PETROLIERE
WP3 BTX
WP 4 BASE SECRETE
WP5 SUKHUMI
Pour les groupes A10 ET F14
WP1 : PLATEFORME
WP2 : BASE SECRETE
WP 3 : SUKHUMI

Groupe MAIDEN
WP 1 LABORATOIRE
WP 2 COMPLEXE PETROCHIMIQUE
WP 3 SA 3
WP 4 GUDAUTA
WP 5 SUKHUMI
ORGANISATION DES NOMS DE SOUS GROUPES :
Vous aurez l'insigne honneur de porter  pour vos identifiants d'escadrilles des noms de grands guerriers de notre patrie. 

*FREQUENCES A VENIR!*
IRON:
•	Ozzy : CAP
•	Kirk : SEAD
•	Rob : CAS
•	Angus : Anti-navire

MAIDEN:
•	Lemmy : CAP
•	Dio :  SEAD
•	Halen : CAS

----------


## Flappie

::wub::  Ce drama dans le briefing !

----------


## Setzer

DCS x Brütal legend =  ::wub:: 

Flappie : team Angus??

----------


## Qiou87

> DCS x Brütal legend = 
> 
> Flappie : team Angus??


Team Angus pour moi aussi, l'anti-navire c'est les Viggen (confirmé par LaCrepe). On va aller briser de la coque au Rb-04.  :Rock: 

Je mets ici le lien vers le Discord de Leading Edge, pour ceux qui seront là ce soir ce serait cool d'y venir pour le brief d'avant-mission. Comme dit une fois lancé ce sera SRS (pour la globale au minimum) + inter-patrouille à discrétion (SRS si 2e radio disponible, Discord sinon).

----------


## Setzer

'Cause I'm TNT, I'm dynamite
TNT and I'll win that fight
TNT I'm a power load
TNT watch me explode (à l'attero)

----------


## Flappie

> Je mets ici le lien vers le Discord de Leading Edge, pour ceux qui seront là ce soir ce serait cool d'y venir pour le brief d'avant-mission.


L'avant-brief est à 21h, c'est bien ça ?

----------


## Qiou87

> L'avant-brief est à 21h, c'est bien ça ?


RDV à 21h oui. Un peu avant c'est mieux pour ceux qui peuvent.

----------


## Flappie

On débarque là-bas, on fait tous "coin !".  ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

Super soirée !  ::):  Quand est-ce qu'on remet ça ?

----------


## Ranger 28

Quand vous voulez. Je me propose de passer en AWACS pour la prochaine

----------


## Setzer

Soirée top, très frustrante pour moi pour des raisons perso mais j'espère vraiment pouvoir remettre ça à l'occasion. Un atc humain ça change vraiment beaucoup en tout cas.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

C'était bien kiffant oui !!!! Papagueff a eu son usine à la bombe atomique (et mon Shilka en passant !!!) mais j'ai pu descendre 1 infanterie au mav et une des plateformes, c'était cool !!!  ::): 

Tux, t'as fait des photos de notre p'tit bout de chemin ?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

J’aime beaucoup le thème de votre mission  :^_^: 
J’espère que les phases auront été ponctuées de riffs de qualité !

----

Avec le hypomatic nuages DCS en route, je me posais quelques questions, pour ne pas du tout avoir suivi l’évolution de la comm d’ED :

- c’est synchro en multi j’imagine ?
- il y a une retouche minimale du système météo ou c’est juste de jolis nuages 3D ? (ce qui sera déjà bien)
- ça bouge ou c’est statique ?

Et évidemment, je testerai ça quand j’aurais un temps, mais comme je passais par là ^^ Si vous avez des infos, je prends ! Merci !

----------


## Qiou87

Ouais la mission concoctée par Leading edge était bien sympa, et voler à 30 joueurs ça fait tout de suite son effet. 

Pour tes questions Bourrinopathe:
- Oui, synchro en multi
- Pour l'instant non, mais c'est prévu avec évolution dynamique et tout ça. Pour l'instant ce sont de jolis nuages qui influent déjà sur les capteurs (IR, radar) ce qui est un pas dans la bonne direction. Pas encore de gros orages.
- Statique pour l'instant

----------


## Flappie

Synchro en multi, oui.
Juste de jolis nuages 3D. 
--- lalala  ::siffle::  ---

Les améliorations du système météo sont au programme, ainsi que les nuages mobiles, donc.
ED a aussi annoncé qu'il y aura à terme des cumulonimbus, entre autres.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Excellent ! Merci pour ces infos !

C’est déjà très bien si les masses de nuages ont un impact sur les capteurs IR et EM. Ça doit déjà être raisonnablement compliqué à mettre en place.

----

Ah et de la diversité dans les formations nuageuses donc. Y a bon !

----------


## Flappie

Euh non, à ma connaissance, l'influence sur les capteurs est une évol à venir. Sauf si Setzer Quiou a une source, je propose de considérer que ce n'est pas encore implémenté.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ah ok. Noté.
Bon au pire ça fera des éléments à tester.

Je me demande ce que ça pourrait donner avec l’ATFLIR du Hornet en suivi Air-Air, par ex.
(et même question pour le bon vieil OLS du Su-27 (et MiG-29), en espérant que ça ne soit pas trop à l’abandon)

----------


## Qiou87

> Euh non, à ma connaissance, l'influence sur les capteurs est une évol à venir. Sauf si Setzer a une source, je propose de considérer que ce n'est pas encore implémenté.


Setzer <> Qiou.  ::rolleyes:: 

J'avais compris dans leur newsletter de vendredi que c'était pour la 2.7 cette histoire de capteurs mais en relisant je me rends compte qu'en effet, c'est plutôt un message d'attente qu'une annonce. Si c'est pas de suite, tant pis... Enfin côté IR de toute façon les joueurs humains n'auront pas trop de triche vu qu'on aura tous le même nuage qui bloque le champ visuel. C'est plutôt pour les IA. Et pour le radar il me semble que ce sont surtout les cellules orageuses et les nuages denses qui réduisent voire bloquent la portée du radar, donc tant qu'on ne les a pas, y'a pas de souci.



> The new Clouds require weapon and radar atmospheric models to be significantly updated at the logic layer. We are sure that you recognise that this process is man-hour intensive and requires rigorous debugging. We thank you for your patience and support as we work towards steadily enhancing DCS World as a whole.

----------


## Flappie

Oups, pardon. On était une équipe tellement soudée hier que j'ai fusionné vos deux personnalités. C'est pas la première fois que ça m'arrive ici, Zan/Dusty peut en témoigner.  :^_^:

----------


## Papanowel

Excellente mission des LDE hier soir. J'ai passé un excellent moment sur le serveur.

Point négatif: attendre que la Disney patrol atterrisse  ::ninja::

----------


## partizan

> Zan/Dusty peut en témoigner.


Peuvent
si même dans tes conjugaisons tu fais de nous 1 seul interlocuteur, c'est pas près de s'arranger  ::XD:: 

Très sympa hier même si le 2000 est largué en CAP lorsqu'il y a des appareils type F18 dans son champ d'intervention et qu'il n'y a pas de repop d'iA ennemies. Peu de cibles à se mettre sous la dent quoi...
Un peu chaud le décollage de senaki avec l'ailier qui se fait abattre au bout de 2 minutes de vol... je pensais que l'awacs allait nous avertir  :tired:

----------


## TuxFr78

> C'était bien kiffant oui !!!! Papagueff a eu son usine à la bombe atomique (et mon Shilka en passant !!!) mais j'ai pu descendre 1 infanterie au mav et une des plateformes, c'était cool !!! 
> 
> Tux, t'as fait des photos de notre p'tit bout de chemin ?


Je n'ai que celle là
C'est là où tout les 2 on a ... enfin ... bref tu te rappelles ...  ::siffle:: 



J'en ai pris d'autres mais rien n'a été sauvegardé
Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai foutu

J'aurai bien aimé avoir un screen de notre atterrissage à 2

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Pour tout ce qui est IR et EM, dans leurs domaines très spécifiques, je ne doute pas que les aspects techniques de la simulation doivent être délicats à développer.
Notamment parce que les performances et effets atmosphériques sur les capteurs relèvent essentiellement du secret défense (j’imagine). Pour les tech qui intéressent ED, et donc plus des années 80, je ne sais pas du tout à quels types de données et analyses ils peuvent accéder, ce qui est public et ce qu’ils sont en capacité d’extrapoler.

Ça pose au moins la question de suivi thermique et électro-optique. Je suis sûr qu’ED s’intéresse à la question et à ce qu’il serait possible de reproduire dans DCS, même dans une moindre mesure.

De toute façon tout ça est surement pour bien plus tard. Si jamais ça finit par arriver dans le simu ^^

J’aimerais quand même bien voir l’OLS lacher une cible si l’appareil plonge dans les nuages denses  ::):  Question « gameplay » ça devrait être déjà assez intéressant.
(et ce pauvre Su-27 devient le clodo de la tech côté rouge, de (finalement) NATO Combat Simulator  :^_^: )

----

Hum… tiens d’ailleurs : comment ils ont géré les effets météo comme la pluie avec leurs nouveaux nuages ? Il ne pleut que si la couverture est uniforme ? Sinon il faudrait localiser les zones arrosées (MSFS fait ça de façon assez impressionnante - et DCS va forcément se manger les comparaisons).

----------


## Qiou87

> Hum… tiens d’ailleurs : comment ils ont géré les effets météo comme la pluie avec leurs nouveaux nuages ? Il ne pleut que si la couverture est uniforme ? Sinon il faudrait localiser les zones arrosées (MSFS fait ça de façon assez impressionnante - et DCS va forcément se manger les comparaisons).


On a déjà de la pluie localisée sous les nuages dans la 2.5. J'ai vu dans les trailers des zones de pluie sous de gros nuages, et rien entre deux... On sera fixé dans quelques heures.  ::lol:: 

*@Zan*: pour ton histoire d'Awacs je pense que Tigresse était un peu surchargée au départ à faire à la fois la tour dans 3 ou 4 aéroports, plus l'Awacs... A 30 joueurs faudrait probablement dédier 2 personnes au début, et ensuite elles se répartissent (genre Awacs Iron et Awacs Maiden). Et pour la CAP je pense qu'on peut le remonter, c'est vrai qu'entre "le ciel est dégagé passez en CAS" au bout d'une heure à peine ça a dû vous faire tout drôle. Nous en anti-navire on s'est senti bien protégés en tout cas.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Je n'ai que celle là
> C'est là où tout les 2 on a ... enfin ... bref tu te rappelles ...


GGggggraaaaaoooouuurrrrr !!!!!!! ::love::

----------


## Setzer

> On a déjà de la pluie localisée sous les nuages dans la 2.5. J'ai vu dans les trailers des zones de pluie sous de gros nuages, et rien entre deux... On sera fixé dans quelques heures. 
> 
> *@Zan*: pour ton histoire d'Awacs je pense que Tigresse était un peu surchargée au départ à faire à la fois la tour dans 3 ou 4 aéroports, plus l'Awacs... A 30 joueurs faudrait probablement dédier 2 personnes au début, et ensuite elles se répartissent (genre Awacs Iron et Awacs Maiden). Et pour la CAP je pense qu'on peut le remonter, c'est vrai qu'entre "le ciel est dégagé passez en CAS" au bout d'une heure à peine ça a dû vous faire tout drôle. Nous en anti-navire on s'est senti bien protégés en tout cas.


Grave, mention spéciale au "Flappie de Magic 3 bandits cap 300 hot sur vous" > demi touuuuuuur! :D

Sur une soirée habituelle on se serait fait fumer comme des jambons.

----------


## Flappie

> Peuvent
> si même dans tes conjugaisons tu fais de nous 1 seul interlocuteur, c'est pas près de s'arranger


Ahem, c'était une blague à la base.  :Emo:

----------


## Setzer

Déjà que tu sais pas épeler mon nom alors faire des blagues par écrit, malheureux!

En plus me suis fait traiter d'alsacien sur la vidéo de Nicolas  :Emo:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

En A-10C, on a bien kiffé votre attaque en Viggen sur le navire. Vous l'aviez déjà bien amoché parceque avant votre 2nd run (je pense ?), globalement, il tirait à côté voire pas.

On a pu fumer les plateformes "tranquillement" (passes Maverick, roquettes + gun).

Et les missiles sont passés juste à côté de nous pendant notre RTB (on vous a aperçu de loin en radada juste au-dessus de l'eau, toujours aussi impressionnant pour ça le Viggen....).

----------


## Setzer

alti moyenne 30 m :D

----------


## partizan

> Ahem, c'était une blague à la base.


grand fou  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

> En A-10C, on a bien kiffé votre attaque en Viggen sur le navire. Vous l'aviez déjà bien amoché parceque avant votre 2nd run (je pense ?), globalement, il tirait à côté voire pas.
> 
> On a pu fumer les plateformes "tranquillement" (passes Maverick, roquettes + gun).
> 
> Et les missiles sont passés juste à côté de nous pendant notre RTB (on vous a aperçu de loin en radada juste au-dessus de l'eau, toujours aussi impressionnant pour ça le Viggen....).


Ah on vous a pas vu, mais les plateformes fumaient salement au 2e passage - c'était donc vous!  ::lol:: 

Le Rb-04 au premier run a fait mal (4 missiles ont tapé, il était à 30% de dégâts). On est reparti Rb-15 et je crois que 2 missiles supplémentaires ont suffi (le Rb-15 a l'air salement puissant). Les autres sont partis sur la Lune.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Ah on vous a pas vu, mais les plateformes fumaient salement au 2e passage - c'était donc vous! 
> 
> Le Rb-04 au premier run a fait mal (4 missiles ont tapé, il était à 30% de dégâts). On est reparti Rb-15 et je crois que 2 missiles supplémentaires ont suffi (le Rb-15 a l'air salement puissant). Les autres sont partis sur la Lune.


Avant le 1er passage 5 des 6 A-10 se sont fait descendre  ::|: 
Après c'était plus calme

----------


## FIVE-one

Un vol mémorable. Content d'avoir pu en être malgré mes 2 crash clients (Dont le dernier après avoir posé et freiné le zinc. Frustration je crie ton nom) et le peu de cibles à nitrater. Mon seul kill fut un mec armé RPG que j'ai gun...

J'ai pu passer ma frustration en dumpant mes muns restantes sur le Kuznetsov, qui après une passe de Hornet Harpoon des copains (dont la moitié à dû faire but), et après avoir pu deverser mes 3×500lb + 2 Maverick dans la tronche, continuait d'afficher 81% de PV...

----------


## TuxFr78

On a fait ça propre Mirabelle !



Papagueff en mode rebelle à l'atterrissage  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Récit des Viggen : on est partis avec des Rb04 sous les ailes, en sachant que le Rb15 est plus puissant et a une bien meilleure portées.
On ne savait pas ce qu'on allait rencontrer puisque le brief était vague concernant les navires. Après avoir été avertis que la CAP ennemie nous fonçait dessus, nous partons au sud-ouest et attendons que notre CAP réagisse. Puis, de retour sur le cap de la cible, à environ 80 km de distance, nous voyons soudain des tirs missiles tirés depuis un navire. Les missiles partent vers la côte, ils ne sont pas pour nous. Au radar, un seul écho. Nous fonçons dessus mais, déjà, il nous scanne. Ca sent le Moscow ou un autre gros navire russe.

Nous profitons du fait que le Moscow tire tout ce qu'il a sur nos amis de la CAP/SEAD/CAS pour envoyer nos missiles, mais nous devons aller tout près de lui, à 30km de distance seulement, ce qui ne nous semble pas une situation d'avenir. Toutefois, il continue de tirer vers le haut : nous voyons bien qu'il nous ignore complètement. Nous tirons nos 6 missiles (ou presque, Setzer a tiré trop bas et son missile lui est rentré dedans  ::cry:: ). Alors que nous avons déjà fait demi-tour, 4 missiles frappent le Moscow. Nous rentrons et prenons cette fois des Rb15 : sa portée nous mettra hors de danger et nous sommes à peu près certain que ce second run suffira à le couler.

Le deuxième voyage est sans histoire : plus de menaces air-air, nous traçons et tirons à 60 km de la cible (le Rb15 a une portée théorique de 70 km). Sur le chemin du retour, nous apprenons que nous avons coulé la bête.  ::): 

Mission très simple pour le Viggen mais la tension était là : la présence de CAP ennemie sur zone et la taille du navire à traiter nous on donné du fil à retordre.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> On a fait ça propre Mirabelle !
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/2dHwBn9/tv1.png
> 
> Papagueff en mode rebelle à l'atterrissage 
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/SN565kY/tv2.png


Han oui ! C'était bon ça ! L'attero de Papagueff en sens inverse :D :D  ::lol:: 

Faut qu'on voit pour régler son SRS tiens d'ailleurs ^^'

----------


## Papanowel

Question technique, puis-je utiliser le même répertoire de sauvegarde pour deux installations DCS différentes (OB et stable)?

----------


## Flappie

> Question technique, puis-je utiliser le même répertoire de sauvegarde pour deux installations DCS différentes (OB et stable)?


Tu parles du répertoire Saved Games\DCS ? Je te le déconseille fortement. Les commandes changeant parfois d'une version à l'autre, tu risque de gros soucis de contrôles.
Quel est ton besoin ?

----------


## Sigps220

Par contre tu peux copier coller les fichiers d'un dossier à l'autre. Typiquement tes fichiers de configuration de touches / HOTAS, tes settings graphiques ou autres missions.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Les pilotes de Viggen vous êtes une vraie vitrine publicitaire pour cet avion. Je ne cèderai pas j'ai déjà trop d'appareils à mieux maitriser, mais quel bel engin  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Question technique, puis-je utiliser le même répertoire de sauvegarde pour deux installations DCS différentes (OB et stable)?


Une autre solution est de basculer ton installation de stable vers beta (c'est tout con, soit en ligne de commande soit avec DCS Updater GUI, je peux te filer les liens si tu es intéressé). Tu gardes ton répertoire de Saved Games et tous tes bindings, et si jamais t'es embêté par une MAJ beta qui fout tout en l'air tu peux revenir de la même manière en stable en quelques clics.




> Les pilotes de Viggen vous êtes une vraie vitrine publicitaire pour cet avion. Je ne cèderai pas j'ai déjà trop d'appareils à mieux maitriser, mais quel bel engin


Je peux honnêtement te dire qu'il est facile à apprendre. Le cockpit suédois intimide mais franchement, ça doit être le jet avec lequel j'ai eu le plus rapidement du plaisir. Après il a certain caprices que tu découvres petit à petit, et certains armements qui demandent un peu plus d'étapes pour apprendre, mais tu peux très vite commencer à le piloter, à t'éclater à Mach 0,8 au ras des vagues ou des arbres, en balançant roquettes, bombes et maverick sur tes ennemis. Un autre avantage est qu'avec Flappie en leader, si t'oublie un truc il va t'aider en vol sans devoir potasser 40 pages de manuel. Même les missiles anti-navires sont relativement simples. Et en plus y'a deux campagnes très correctes avec le module. #vrpheatblur

----------


## Sigps220

Les frappes anti-navires sont les plus simples. Avec le RB04 c'est enfantin, le RB15 est un poil plus complexe, mais c'est l'une des missiles les plus complexes actuellement dans DCS avec le Harpoon et le SLAM. 

Les roquettes et bombes nécessitent plus d'entrainement, pas tant sur la partie "techniques" mais pour arriver à ne pas exploser des mottes de terres à 50m de la cible. 

L'avion est facile à piloter, péchu et dispose même d'un autopilote plutôt simple à prendre en mains qui peut même faire office d'automanette (y compris pour gérer l'approche). 

Bonus, tu as également un inverseur de poussée : c'est le seul avion de DCS qui peut faire une marche arrière ! 

#vrpheatblur

----------


## Setzer

Pour le RB15 le maitriser est effectivement complexe si tu veut en tirer la substantifique moelle à coup de fixation de  wp pour gérer la totalité de la trajectoire du missile.

mais sinon tu fais comme nous hier : tu le balance comme un sagouin à 60 km de la cible et il se démerde très bien tout seul.

La version intermédiaire c'est de ne fixer que le Bx8 (point cible) et les autres s'autogénèrent en fonction (le bx7 pour le point de largage du missile, le bx 9 pour son autodestruction s'il manque la cible)

Et pour les bombes, le plus important c'est de régler à l'avance la qfe du waypoint sinon tu tapes à côté.
Le Viggen est un avion très simple mais qui nécessite de planifier un minimum son vol avec assez peu de place aux TOO, mais sinon c'est du bonheur.

Et en solde il est généralement à 25/29 $ :wink: :wink:

#vrpheatblur

----------


## Flappie

> c'est le seul avion de DCS qui peut faire une marche arrière !


C'est pas complètement vrai : le Harrier peut faire marche arrière aussi.  :;):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> *Known Issues*
> Users may see some vertical ‘jittering’ when looking at distant clouds - This is more visible in VR and we are working to resolve it as a priority.
> There are Anti-aliasing artefacts visible under some conditions when clouds are low on the horizon
> The lighting effects on the clouds, especially when the sun is low on the horizon is still very much a WIP, and will be improved.
> Currently as part of the initial release, clouds do not affect LOS for the AI.
> The legacy fog effects are not suitable for use with the new clouds - a new fog layer using the new technology will follow.
> Thunderstorms and lightning effects will follow in future updates.


Jolis nuages.
Pas de surprises. Notamment côté LOS IA. Pas prêt de changer rapidement je pense (probablement complexe ?).

Mais : voler à fond dans les nuages = check.
Donc c’est tout bon  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...ta/2.7.0.4625/

----------


## Setzer

Ce changelog...

----------


## Papanowel

> Tu parles du répertoire Saved Games\DCS ? Je te le déconseille fortement. Les commandes changeant parfois d'une version à l'autre, tu risque de gros soucis de contrôles.
> Quel est ton besoin ?


En gros, je veux simplement avoir la stable et l'open beta mais vu vos réponses, je vais différencié les dossiers de sauvegarde.




> Une autre solution est de basculer ton installation de stable vers beta (c'est tout con, soit en ligne de commande soit avec DCS Updater GUI, je peux te filer les liens si tu es intéressé). Tu gardes ton répertoire de Saved Games et tous tes bindings, et si jamais t'es embêté par une MAJ beta qui fout tout en l'air tu peux revenir de la même manière en stable en quelques clics.


Je suis preneur. C'est justement DCS updater GUI que j'utilise.

Edit: c'est bon, j'ai réussi à faire la manip  :;):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ça taquine la rétine :

----------


## Chaussette

DCS OB 2.7 Dispo en téléchargement !

1.3 Go  ::O:  ça ne fait pas énorme

Edit : ah non ... 47 Go en fait, après le petit DL de 1.3 Gigots...

----------


## Flappie

Oui, plusieurs maps ont reçu des modifs.

----------


## Qiou87

J'en ai pour 54Go à DL, 85Go une fois décompressé. Ca doit dépendre de combien de modules on possède (j'ai toutes les maps). Le changelog fait baver. En test ce soir pour ma part, merci Top Chef qui va occuper l'ATC...

Et donc les soldes de printemps qui débutent aussi. Raven One est par exemple à -50% pour la première fois pour nos amis en Hornet...

----------


## Sigps220

Il y a des bonnes nouvelles dans le changelog, surtout qu'il y a des petites choses sympa que je n'avais pas vu avant : nouveau modèle pour le SA-6 par exemple. 

C'est vrai qu'il était très moche et pourtant c'est un SAM fréquemment utilisé.

----------


## Flappie

La grosse surprise pour le Viggen que je cachais, c'est la possibilité de spawner n'importe où sur la carte, comme les hélicos.  :;): 
Et c'est valable pour tous les appareils en Player (solo) ou Client (multi).

----------


## Bourrinopathe

47 GB ici.
Le plus gros sur une install DC : les terrains.
Ensuite les appareils.
Et encore, par rapport à du gros ortho qui tache (façon X-Plane ou MSFS) ED tente vraiment de rester sage.

Je vais bientôt aller faire des trous dans les nuages.



Je note qu’à priori, il faut actualiser les missions pour utiliser les nouvelles variations de météo (et donc nuages).

Si jamais vous testez sur une mission personnalisée, n’oubliez pas d’aller faire un tour dans l’éditeur de missions.

D’ailleurs il y a enfin des  déclencheurs « quadrangulaires ? » - du polygone ça aurait été le bonheur mais c’est déjà un gros progrès.

----------


## Flappie

Je confirme pour la météo : il faut réenregistrer les missions en 2.7 pour avoir des nuages corrects.

Oui, les nouvelles zones sont arrivées : plus besoin de juxtaposer des cercles pour détecter les bombes sur une piste ! On peut ajouter des dessins sur la carte aussi (lignes de front par exemple).
Le polygone est prévu pour plus tard.

Le gros point noir qui n'a pas été résolu pour moi, c'est les NVG de nuit. On a beaucoup perdu entre la 2.5.6 et la 2.7 en luminosité artificielle. Voler en hélico sans pleine lune, c'est super chaud.
Reste le vol de nuit avec pleine lune qui est exploitable. Mais bon, avec tout ces beaux nuages, on va pouvoir vraiment profiter du vol de jour !  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ca veut dire par contre qu'ils doivent updater toutes les missions incluses de base aussi non ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui. Ils en ont updaté un paquet, déjà.

----------


## FIVE-one

> La grosse surprise pour le Viggen que je cachais, c'est la possibilité de spawner n'importe où sur la carte, comme les hélicos. 
> Et c'est valable pour tous les appareils en Player (solo) ou Client (multi).


Ah ca c'est une surprise qu'elle est bonne ! (et un coup sympa de la part des devs)

----------


## Papanowel

C'est bien joli en tout cas.  ::lol::

----------


## plon

Vous qui avez des belles connections bien rapides, ça dit quoi niveau perfs ?

----------


## Papanowel

Je n'ai pas constaté de différence mais c'est à voir sur une partie multi.

Les effets de lumières sont particulièrement réussis.

----------


## war-p

Manque les arc en ciel.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Bon bah bonne dose de broutage de nuages (aka cloud surfing qu’ils disent là-bas) en Syrie avec le F-16 qu’il est bien.





C’est juste un aperçu à deux balles. Et ça n’a évidemment rien à voir en mouvement et quand on est aux commandes.
Il y a de quoi se régaler. Fini les moumoutes flottantes pas si moches mais bien obsolètes quand même.

Côté perfs ça roule impec. J’ai mis les nuages en Ultra. Je suis à 40-50 FPS sur Ramat David avec de la déco et un poil d’activité, et à 60 FPS (vsync 60Hz) non-stop dans les airs.
(9900K @5GHz, 64GB RAM, 2080Ti, SSD M.2, 1440p DCS tàf ou presque)

La Syrie est quand même vraiment agréable malgré les limites de rendu (toujours cette distance de rendu des lumières qui reste trop courte).
Le mélange semi-réaliste et synthétique fait très bien le travail. C’est bien lisible, c’est bonheur à survoler et ça ne défonce pas les perfs.

Le rendu des nuages est très propre dans l’ensemble - pas d’artefact moche. On voit juste les variations de rendu en fonction de la distance si on garde l’œil dessus. Un poil de shimmering vers l’horizon - rien qui attire particulièrement l’œil.

Côté nuages : c’est achement bien… mais :
- pas d’ombres portées (merci de confirmer), ça c’est le plus regrettable amha car ça fausse la perception de distance/profondeur.
- pas de self-shadowing (en tout cas je n’en vois pas) : les nuages ne projettent pas d’ombres sur eux-mêmes. Ça limite le rendu de volume/relief.
- c’est statique (les pré-réglages/presets doivent être des genres de seeds procédurales du rendu volumétrique, ou un truc du genre) - pas bien gênant mais on ne va pas pouvoir attendre qu’une zone se dégage pour gagner en visibilité (là aussi à confirmer - j’ai fait mumuse et pris plaisir à voler, pas de l’analyse).

Bref : ça change la donne et c’est beau.

Alors ? C’est synchro en multi ?

----------


## ze_droopy

Il y a bien les ombres portées sur le terrain, ça rend super.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ah excellent. Merci pour l’info qui fait du bien  ::): 

Je vais aller lancer une autre mission pour voir.
Sinon c’est peut-être mes réglages. Je vais voir ça  :;):

----------


## ze_droopy

Regarde le screen que j'ai posté sur discord, on voit bien le petit mont ensoleillé entouré par l'ombre.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Waip merci. J’ai changé de mission ça se voit beaucoup mieux selon les conditions / angle d’ensoleillement.

----------


## JanSolo

Je confirme les ombres portées. En ultra, je n'ai pas l'impression que ça bouffe plus de FPS que ça. Faut que je teste sur des missions chargées en météo et en IA.

----------


## Setzer

On va pouvoir sortir les Viggen de nos cachettes en bords de route  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

Grave ! A nous les batcaves !

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ça habille tellement le ciel  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

Et encore, tu n'as pas de multi-couches, là.
Regarde ça :

----------


## war-p

Ouais c'est pas mal avec plusieurs couches de nuages et avec de la pluie localisée  :Bave:

----------


## ze_droopy

Par rapport aux nuages d'avant, on sent enfin vraiment le plafond, la couche, sans avoir à monter la nébulosité à fond.

----------


## Flappie

Tiens, petit info en passant : si vous personnalisez la météo, pour avoir l'effet de pluie sur la verrière, il faut obligatoirement avec la pluie sur 10.
Oui, il y a encore du boulot sur ces nuages et sur le futur système météo.

Ah oui, si vous voulez tripper : lancer une mission solo avec des nuages et du vent, et accélérez le temps...  ::wub::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

::wub:: 



(overcast + rain 2, je crois)

Le départ depuis la base sous la flotte et temps moche sans visibilité puis ascension à travers les nuages at les couches qui se dévoilent, le jour à travers la masse…  ::wub:: 
Le décollage devient une aventure  :^_^:

----------


## JanSolo

C'est beau comme un camion!

----------


## Flappie

Superbe screen !

Ici on voit bien le défaut de ces nuages : des stries parallèles sous la nuages qui gâchent un peu le tableau. C'est ça que je parviens à peu près à gommer en choisissant le paramètre le plus bas pour le rendu des nuages.
On a déjà remonté le problème. J'espère qu'ils trouveront une parade.

----------


## yuushiro

Bonjour,
Je continue de suivre toujours un peu ce qu'il se passe ici, mais mon PC ne parvient plus à faire tourner DCS (surtout la map Syrie).
Pour information, j'ai tenté la maj vers l'open beta (2.7), mais DCS n'est plus compatible avec Windows 7 pour ceux qui seraient encore sous cette version de l'OS.
Je suis en train de mettre à jour ma configuration afin de pouvoir voler de nouveau.

Je veux bien l'adresse du Discord afin de pouvoir vous rejoindre lorsque c'est possible.

En tout cas, ces nuages sont beaux, ça donne vraiment envie.

----------


## Qiou87

Je t'ai envoyé l'invitation yuushiro.

My 2 cents sur les nuages: c'est superbe, il manque plus grand chose (gouttelettes dans les nuages sur la canopy - c'est quoi le mot français d'ailleurs??) pour le visuel. En VR c'est un autre jeu totalement. Petit souci gênant quand même chez moi: les nuages ondulent à distance, ils bougent sur eux-mêmes, c'est assez visible. Je crois que c'est ce qu'ils décrivent dans le patch note comme un bug haute priorité donc gardons espoir que ça soit réglé prochainement.
Je n'ai pas constaté de lourd impact sur les performances (je maintiens 45fps avec reprojection dans le G2), j'ai testé le preset "broken 7" en Syrie qui est assez intense (2 niveaux avec du volume, des puits de lumière par endroit). L'effet est tout aussi saisissant sous le plafond nuageux car le terrain est éclairé par endroit seulement, avec un joli contraste. Idem sur la mer où se reflètent les puits de lumière à l'horizon, splendide.
Il me semble avoir vu un rendu enfin circulaire pour la VR, les coins n'étaient pas rendus sur l'aperçu "plat" que je voyais sur mon écran de bureau (auparavant il fallait un mod pour cela, cela retire 10% de la surface de l'image et donc à calculer si mes souvenirs sont bons). Cela expliquerait peut-être comment ils ont réussi à atténuer l'impact de performances en VR pour ces nuages, car je ne peux pas imaginer que tout cet éclairage dynamique du terrain avec ombres portées n'est pas une charge supplémentaire sur le GPU.

Sinon *question campagne SP*: vous savez si on peut transposer sa progression d'une campagne de la stable vers l'open beta, en éditant un fichier lua ou que sais-je? J'en suis à la mission 6 de ma campagne en P51D, j'ai pas envie de recommencer les 5 premières (ça représente 7-8h de jeu), je veux avancer! Sauf que voilà, maintenant que j'ai vu les nuages, j'ai envie de faire cette campagne en 2.7.  ::P:

----------


## Ranger 28

Debout, descendre et vérifier que la MàJ est faite : Check. ::rolleyes:: 
Filer au petit dej... Non chopper un café et une boite de cookies, remonter sur le PC et lancer la première mission : Check. ::trollface:: 
Se dire  : Merde, je me suis gouré de simu, c'est pas DCS ça ... : Check. ::huh:: 


P..... que c'est bô. Ca change toute la perception du jeu.
Alors, oui y'a des petits défauts, mais c'est quand même super bien fait. Que ce soit les nuages, la pluie (tiens au fait, il pleut toujours à travers la verrière (@Qiou87) du F-16 au parking), ou les effets de lumières et différents reflets.
En bref, les 20 premières minutes ont été un régal même si je me suis bouffé une montagne planquée dans un nuage... ::siffle::

----------


## Chaussette

C'est fabuleux je trouve... Il y a quelques preset pas super, genre le deuxième sur Caucase, ça fait des grandes stries, et .. le dernier preset bien lourd + pluie me fait un crash systématique. Par contre les autres, c'est une tuerie monumentale ! 

J'ai l'impression que les perfs sont bien meilleures, j'avais des micro saccades parfois sur la Syrie, et là maintenant absolument plus rien du tout, une fluidité parfaite et constante (j'ai une machine de guerre aussi... ça doit aider).

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon *question campagne SP*: vous savez si on peut transposer sa progression d'une campagne de la stable vers l'open beta, en éditant un fichier lua ou que sais-je? J'en suis à la mission 6 de ma campagne en P51D, j'ai pas envie de recommencer les 5 premières (ça représente 7-8h de jeu), je veux avancer! Sauf que voilà, maintenant que j'ai vu les nuages, j'ai envie de faire cette campagne en 2.7.


Cherche un fichier "logbook.lua" dans ton "Saved Games\DCS" et copie-le au même endroit dans DCS.openbeta.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

A ma connaissance, si vous utilisez DCS Utility, cette manip n'est pas nécessaire.

Le dossier dans "users/blablabla" utilisé reste le même (donc les mods, missions, livrées, commandes, etc.... sont conservés).

En tout cas c'est que je fais systématiquement pour basculer de l'un à l'autre et je n'ai jamais eu à reconfigurer quoi que ce soit ou à reprendre quoi que ce soit. A tel point que quand je rebascule en stable, mon dossier "DCS" est justement "DCS.openbeta", même quand je vole en stable (j'avais installé initialement l'OpenBeta, puis j'avais basculé en stable avec DCS Utility).

----------


## Qiou87

Merci Flappie.

Mirabelle j’ai les deux en parallèle en fait à cause de nos mardis en stable. Du coup j’ai bien deux dossiers distincts dans saved games.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Vous sauriez confirmer si les volumes des *nuages sont bien synchros en multi* ? (position, forme, etc.)

Je n’ai pas encore le temps d’aller voir les retours sur le forum ED, Discord, et autres Reddit.

Je note aussi le léger effet de positionnement un peu flottant par moment de la masse nuageuse à distance. En 1440p sur écran c’est peut-être moins visible qu’en VR. Je ne trouve pas trop gênant dans l’ensemble pour le moment.
Les fumées au sol ont parfois un rendu qui interfère avec les nuages quand ceux-ci sont intercalés (entre point d’observation et sol) (on dirait un genre de z-fighting) - pas trop testé, pas spécialement envahissant non plus pour le peu que j’ai vu.

Sinon pas mieux pour la verrière F-16. Je n’avais pas touché à DCS depuis un moment et c’est un peu dommage de ne pas avoir les ruissellements classes au sol.

En vol, je ne crois pas qu’on voit grand chose des gouttes sur la verrière par contre. Si vous avez des vidéos de référence avec grosse pluie sur verrière en vol, ça m’intéresse. Je ne me souviens pas trop en avoir vu (ou alors en qualité crado-on voit queud).
Par contre, il y a de bons exemples au roulage/décollage avec pluie modérée.

Ici avec pluie légère (Hornet) par ex (finale + TD) @9'30" environ : https://youtu.be/YmP-f6QYmkw?t=569

----------


## Sigps220

Je ne suis pas ingénieur, mais en vol le flux d'air fait qu'il y a une espèce de bulle qui se forme au niveau de la verrière et donc il n'y a pas d'eau qui circule. 
Je m'appuie sur des photos d'avion qui volent en mode cabriolet sans verrière : 


Alors évidemment pour un F16 je me demande ce que ça donne ce type d'expérience.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Alors évidemment pour un F16 je me demande ce que ça donne ce type d'expérience.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Waip de toute façon à 200 nœuds les gouttes qui rencontrent une verrière vont vite aller voir ailleurs si elles y sont.

----

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu (je découvre le nouveau matos) mais WinWinG n’a vraiment pas feignassé sur la production :







Alors que VKB tente de sortir à peu près les mêmes solutions (dont poignées modulaires et boîtes à boutons) depuis une demi-éternité, ça doit tout de même leur mettre un peu de pression.
WinWing a une approche aggressive typiquement chinoise et n’hésite pas à récupérer les bonnes idées  ::): 

La manette des gaz est bien intéressante avec ses crans fermes sur l’axe des gaz et son paquet de boutons, rotatifs et encodeurs pas moches…
(elle n’est pas encore en vente séparée)

Et une poignée de gaz F16 est déjà en prototypage…

----------


## Flappie

Mais que font TM et Logitech ?
A part vendre des volants et des souris, je veux dire.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ben… c’est à dire que… hum… le pognon c’est bon $$$  :^_^:

----------


## ze_droopy

Pour les boîtes à boutons WW je guette mais il n'y a jamais de stock. Ou alors ils partent à la vitesse d'une carte graphique...

----------


## Qiou87

Razbam aimerait vous rappeler qu'ils bossent sur pleins de projets.  ::lol::  L'un d'eux, peut-être un des plus probables à sortir en 2021, est la carte Atlantique sud / Falklands (rappel: la carte comprend les îles Falklands mais aussi toute la pointe sud Patagonie/Chili jusqu'au cap Horn). Quelques screens de leur FB avec les bônuages.

Et Ushuaia justement...

Le post contient plus de screens.

Ils ont ajouté les aéroports de Ushuaia et Rio Grande sur la partie Argentine. D'autres viendront apparemment plus tard pendant l'early access, mais il semble donc qu'ils ont figé la carte en terme d'aéroports et se concentrent sur les finitions pour pouvoir la publier. Une bonne idée je trouve, Ugra a fait pareil sur la Syrie et au final le fait de sortir une carte "propre" en EA avant de l'enrichir petit à petit leur a créé beaucoup de publicité gratuite, que ce soit via ED eux-mêmes qui montraient des vidéos de vol sur la carte, où dans les patch notes quand on lit que X, Y ou Z a été amélioré/ajouté.

EDIT: pour ceux qui veulent, ce soir avec Ranger on ira s'amuser sur 4YA (Syrie) et tester les bônuages en multi.* RDV 21H sur Discord.*

----------


## war-p

> Razbam aimerait vous rappeler qu'ils bossent sur pleins de projets.  L'un d'eux, peut-être un des plus probables à sortir en 2021, est la carte Atlantique sud / Falklands (rappel: la carte comprend les îles Falklands mais aussi toute la pointe sud Patagonie/Chili jusqu'au cap Horn). Quelques screens de leur FB avec les bônuages.
> https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...d3&oe=609F33C2
> Et Ushuaia justement...
> https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...eb&oe=609E326D
> Le post contient plus de screens.
> 
> Ils ont ajouté les aéroports de Ushuaia et Rio Grande sur la partie Argentine. D'autres viendront apparemment plus tard pendant l'early access, mais il semble donc qu'ils ont figé la carte en terme d'aéroports et se concentrent sur les finitions pour pouvoir la publier. Une bonne idée je trouve, Ugra a fait pareil sur la Syrie et au final le fait de sortir une carte "propre" en EA avant de l'enrichir petit à petit leur a créé beaucoup de publicité gratuite, que ce soit via ED eux-mêmes qui montraient des vidéos de vol sur la carte, où dans les patch notes quand on lit que X, Y ou Z a été amélioré/ajouté.


Pas mal, par contre dommage qu'ils ne montrent pas les assets spécifiques (marine de sa majesté il me semble) qu'ils avaient commencé à pondre il y a un moment.

----------


## Qiou87

> Pas mal, par contre dommage qu'ils ne montrent pas les assets spécifiques (marine de sa majesté il me semble) qu'ils avaient commencé à pondre il y a un moment.


Bien d'accord. La carte est faite par un type seul qui ne fait que ça, les assets c'est une autre équipe. Je ne sais pas s'ils arriveront à synchroniser ça, et s'ils auront envie de décaler la sortie de la carte de 6-12 mois le temps d'avoir les assets dispos...

Si je résume le contenu de leur FB pour essayer de distinguer ce sur quoi ils bossent:
- modèles externes F-15E, Pucara, Super Tucano
- Coding AV-8B et M-2000C (on le voit dans les patch notes de 2km pour ces deux modules)
- la carte South Atlantic

Pas trop de news sur les assets, ni sur le Mig-19 (qui a apparemment encore des bugs) ou le Mig-23.

Pour revenir sur la carte, je m'inquiète quand même un peu du mesh et du niveau de détail des textures (au loin sur le 1e screen notamment). Je sais que c'est du WIP mais le mesh en Syrie permet un rendu excellent justement parce qu'il est suffisamment fin pour être crédible et faire de jolis effets avec le nouveau système d'éclairage/nuages. Hier soir quand j'ai testé c'était criant, 7h du mat' en décollant de Beirouth, le relief environnant était magnifique lorsque le soleil perçait entre les nuages, tu as justement ce côté à fort contraste dans la lumière du soleil, et grisou/plat à l'ombre. Avec un mesh qui ne serait pas aussi fin ça va pas rendre le même effet, on connait tous les moches montagnes du Caucase par ex. Le mesh en plaine on s'en tape, mais la Patagonie/Terre de feu c'est quand même un terrain montagneux magnifique qui mérite un mesh de qualité.

----------


## Sigps220

Mais est-ce qu'au final les Falklands c'est le bon terrain ? 

J'ai jamais été sur place et dans le bouquin que j'ai réussi à récupérer sur la guerre de Malouines les photos ne montrent pas trop de vallons, sauf qu'en prenant une carte ça semble bien plus vallonnés avec pas mal de zone à plus de 500 mètres d'altitude.

----------


## Flappie

> Avec un mesh qui ne serait pas aussi fin ça va pas rendre le même effet, on connait tous les moches montagnes du Caucase par ex. Le mesh en plaine on s'en tape, mais la Patagonie/Terre de feu c'est quand même un terrain montagneux magnifique qui mérite un mesh de qualité.


Parfaitement d'accord. Surtout vu le peu de terres émergées dans le coin !

Les Falklands, ce sera une chouette carte pour les hélicos. En fait, non. Ce sera LA carte pour les hélicos.

----------


## ze_droopy

Je ne vois pas pourquoi elle serait spécifique aux hélicos, avec 200km+ entre les îles et le continent... L'île en elle même est plutôt terne et semi désertique.
Je la vois plutôt comme une super carte aéronavale, avec des scénarios reprenant le principe de guerre des Malouines (île disputé entre un groupe aéronaval et le continent)

----------


## Flappie

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que les pilotes de chasse risquent de s'y faire chier très vite (parce que c'est petit, comme les Mariannes), alors qu'en hélico, la surface me semble suffisamment grande (et pas parsemée, comme sur les Mariannes).

----------


## Qiou87

> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que les pilotes de chasse risquent de s'y faire chier très vite (parce que c'est petit, comme les Mariannes), alors qu'en hélico, la surface me semble suffisamment grande (et pas parsemée, comme sur les Mariannes).


Bah justement, ils l'ont vachement élargie. Rien empêche un engagement continent vs. île, ou continent vs. groupe aéronaval. Comparativement les Mariannes t'as juste quelques îles et de la flotte, y'a aucun continent pour jouer le camp ennemi. D'après RB eux-même la carte est la plus grande en superficie dans DCS ; donc je doute que les avions s'y fassent chier. En hélico par contre soit tu restes sur le continent, soit sur les îles, mais tu vas pas traverser 200km à chaque fois. Ou alors je te laisse faire hein, et je prends un Viggen pour ça.  ::lol:: 

Et pour que ce soit la carte des hélicos, faut qu'ils soignent les détails au sol. C'est bien gentil d'avoir un terrain moyennement défini qui suffit à 20,000ft, mais nous on veut du détail à 200ft d'altitude!

EDIT: rappel de la carte

----------


## Sigps220

Ce qui veut aussi dire que ce sera une map avec des temps de vol / convoyage assez long (et plutôt monotone au dessus de l'océan). Je ne sais pas trop comment va réagir le joueur moyen mais je pense que peu de joueurs ont des sessions moyennes de 2h30 de jeu avec 1 à 2 ravitaillements en vol. 

J'ai un peu peur que la carte fasse long feu et qu'au final elle ait du mal à trouver son public.

----------


## Flappie

J'avais un peu oublié l'extension, en effet. Mais je persiste à penser que les Malouines peut-être très sympa pour les hélicos. En espérant qu'il y ait un peu d'arbres, tout de même.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Ce qui veut aussi dire que ce sera une map avec des temps de vol / convoyage assez long (et plutôt monotone au dessus de l'océan). Je ne sais pas trop comment va réagir le joueur moyen mais je pense que peu de joueurs ont des sessions moyennes de 2h30 de jeu avec 1 à 2 ravitaillements en vol. 
> 
> J'ai un peu peur que la carte fasse long feu et qu'au final elle ait du mal à trouver son public.


Y aura des zones plutôt je pense.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ce qui veut aussi dire que ce sera une map avec des temps de vol / convoyage assez long (et plutôt monotone au dessus de l'océan). Je ne sais pas trop comment va réagir le joueur moyen mais je pense que peu de joueurs ont des sessions moyennes de 2h30 de jeu avec 1 à 2 ravitaillements en vol. 
> 
> J'ai un peu peur que la carte fasse long feu et qu'au final elle ait du mal à trouver son public.


Pour illustrer: Mount Pleasant à Rio Grande c'est 680km, ou 360nm. Effectivement, dans DCS ça fait très long (compte autour de 45min en jet je dirai si tu veux assez de fuel pour rentrer). Mais faut voir qu'il pourra y avoir aussi des engagements plus localisés. Globalement un grand terrain de jeu n'est pas négatif. Si les montagnes sont suffisamment détaillées, ça pourra ouvrir de nouveaux types de scénarios basse altitude ou hélicos aussi. Et toute cette mer ça laisse la place pour de vrais placements de groupe de navires à 5-10nm les uns des autres, donc véritable simulation de combat contre un groupe aéronaval et pas juste 5 bateaux collés stupidement les uns aux autres.

----------


## Flappie

Bon, il est évident que beaucoup d'entre nous ont glissé vers l'open beta pour tâter les nouveaux nuages. Je sais que tout le monde n'a pas le place (ou le loisir) d'avoir un second DCS installé sur leur PC, mais je rappelle que le soft DCS Updater GUI Utility permet de transformer temporairement sa stable en open beta.

Il faut maintenant trancher pour savoir sur quelle version on volera les prochains mardis, avant la bascule de la 2.7 en stable. Je vous propose un vote. Vous avez le droit de voter blanc. C'est parti !

*Openbeta*
Tux (mais indispo mardi prochain)
war-p (mais indispo mardi prochain)
Ivan Joukov (pas sûr d'être là mardi prochain)
Lokournan (pas sûr d'être là mardi prochain)
Zan (pas sûr d'être là mardi prochain)
Dusty
Setzer
Qiou
MirabelleBenou
Papanowel
Flappie
JanSolo
David
Morgan
Five-One

*Stable* 
Qiou (qiouqiou !)
Flappie
Morgan

----------


## TuxFr78

Openbeta (mais je suis pas là mardi prochain)

----------


## ze_droopy

Openbeta.

Même une vieille mission aura l'air neuve...

----------


## Setzer

Open beta, j'ai testé le switch de la stable à l ::o: b via le gui et ça se fait très bien.

----------


## war-p

Openbeta, mais mon avis compte pas vraiment vu que je pourrais pas vous rejoindre avant 3 semaines.

----------


## Qiou87

Open beta ou stable, j'ai les deux. Préférence pour l'OB.

@Flappie: tu as inversé les réponses dans ton post.

+1 pour l'idée de Dusty de revisiter de vieilles missions, même en Caucase ou Golfe si certains veulent venir et n'ont pas la Syrie.

----------


## Flappie

Oups, c'était même pas un acte manqué.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

OpenBeta ! Et je suis dispo Mardi prochain \o/

----------


## Papanowel

Open Beta  :;): 

Présent mardi en A10 ou F18

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ah voui j'ai pas précisé, mais Mardi je serai en A-10C II.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Open beta mais comme d'habitude hors vacances peu de chance de me voir les mardis  ::):

----------


## JanSolo

OpenBeta et dispo mardi soir.

----------


## davidmontpellier

open beta en F18

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Hop
Si ça intéresse du monde, un petit récapitulatif des changements 2.7 en vidéo (par Grim Reapers, YT) :



Par ex : ENFIN !


Un ajout très intéressant dans les déclencheurs : il est maintenant possible d’afficher des images (types de groupes habituels).
Ça peut être très pratique pour de la présentation d’information, tuto, bout de carto, etc. scripté. Sans doute aussi pour du titrage au début de missions, etc. Y a bon.
(à voir si ça gère la transparence avec .png par ex)

Sinon par ici, je vous rejoindrais bien à l’occase mais il me faudra déjà le temps de me rafraîchir la mémoire et réflexes sur différents appareils. OB ici en tout cas.
Paumez-vous bien dans les nouveaux nuages  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

Rappel suite à la mission qu'on a fait hier chez LDE: le brouillard est encore rendu avec l'ancien système de nuages, et n'est pas vraiment compatible avec le nouveau système de nuages. En gros si vous repassez une mission à la nouvelle météo, ne mettez pas de brouillard pour l'instant: le rendu est très moche.

----------


## Flappie

Tout à fait. Le brouillard sera refait par la suite, of course.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Une oreille sur cette vidéo de Grim Reapers pendant que je suis affairé ailleurs : les nuages semblent donc bien synchros en multi. Excellent !

L’incompatibilité du brouillard est notée dans le patch note, il me semble.




À priori la masse nuageuse bouge en fonction du vent ?
Pas de modification des formes par contre ?

Personne n’a fait de timelapse encore ?  :^_^:

----------


## Flappie

> Ah oui, si vous voulez tripper : lancer une mission solo avec des nuages et du vent, et accélérez le temps...

----------


## frostphoenyx

J'ai testé un peu cette 2.7 hier et j'ai une question: j'ai l'impression que les nuages épais breakent le lock radar,  vrai ou faux?

----------


## ze_droopy

> J'ai testé un peu cette 2.7 hier et j'ai une question: j'ai l'impression que les nuages épais breakent le lock radar,  vrai ou faux?


Il n'y a pas encore d'impact des nuages sur les senseurs.
Par contre ils ont réduit la performance des radars en look-down.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ah merci! Le bandit piquait vers le sol dans les nuages, ça fait sens...

----------


## Lokournan

yop all, je vais me lancé aussi sur l'open beta.
J'espère pouvoir revoler rapidement. Biz à tous  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Je pense que le vote est assez parlant. Je vous propose donc de voler sur l'open beta mardi prochain. Je vais devoir changer d'appareil vu que le Viggen est indispo en multi (crash instantané).  :Emo:

----------


## partizan

OK pour OB également, pas sûr d'être là mardi.
Et je ne crois pas que les nuages se déplacent, ils se déforment/reforment au même emplacement ce qui donne l'illusion de...
Mais c'est à reconfirmer.

----------


## Chaussette

> Je pense que le vote est assez parlant. Je vous propose donc de voler sur l'open beta mardi prochain. Je vais devoir changer d'appareil vu que le Viggen est indispo en multi (crash instantané).


Tu as regardé si ça ne venait pas d'un preset de nuages ? De mon côté, j'ai des crashs instantanés avec un ou deux preset

----------


## Flappie

Je ne sais pas, j'essayais de me connecter à 4YA et un autre serveur.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> […]accélérez le temps…


Oui merci pour la suggestion  :;):  J’avais vu mais pas encore eu le temps de lancer DCS et tester ça.
Du coup, j’espère voir un petit timelapse en vidéo - je suis sûr que quelqu’un va finir par faire ça (peut-être avant que j’aie l’occasion de tester - ça a faim de vues, like, subscribe, comment, gimme $$$, un YTer  :;):  ).

[pirée « que j’ai » « que j’aie » (indicatif ou subjonctif), ça n’est pas simple… (remplacer par un subjonctif très différent aide à priori à faire le choix - comme faire/fais/fasse)]

----------


## pintobreizh

Je viens de profiter de la promo steam pour prendre IL-2 Sturmovik Battle of Stalingrad. Y'a une liste à jour quelque part de avions disponibles en fonction des dlcs? Ou des recommandations de dlc avec des missions vraiment sympa ? Je pense surtout jouer en coop avec des potes.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Tu as la liste par ici : https://il2sturmovik.com/about/

Parmi les appareils intéressants en Premium, ça dépend un peu de ce que tu recherches. Par ex, côté russe, le La-5FN ou le Yak-1 peuvent être intéressants.
Ça dépend aussi de la période historique jouée/en mission, car certains appareils ne sont disponibles que tardivement.
(je ne suis pas du tout amateur éclairé de IL-2)

----------


## Setzer

Tempest, Tempest TEMPEST! (sur battle of Boddenplatte)

Perso je ne suis pas trop fan des avions russes donc côtés alliés Spit V ou IX, P51 et P38 (et Tempest!!) et côté Axe j'aime beaucoup toute la série des Fw 190 (y compris le D9) et les Bf 109 G.

Le A20 et le Pe2 sont très sympas aussi pour du bombardement.

Si tu aimes le A-10 sur DCS, l'IL2 est très proche en terme de philosophie

Après la map de Kouban est magnifique.

Malheureusement pour les missions faut lorgner côtés missions faites par les utilisateurs, les campagnes dynamiques tournent assez vite en rond et je ne suis pas sur que les campagnes scriptées payantes soient jouables en coop (à vérifier pour le coup).

----------


## JanSolo

Je viens de voir que le SSAO a été ajouté en option graphique, c'était peut être présent avant mais je n'avais pas fait attention... 
Vais faire des comparatifs pour voir si ça apporte bien quelque chose. Sinon Hind precommande, vivement l'apache!

----------


## Qiou87

> Je ne sais pas, j'essayais de me connecter à 4YA et un autre serveur.


4YA on a eu beaucoup de mal hier ; crash en joignant le serveur, rejoindre impossible ensuite... je me baserai pas forcément là-dessus pour le fait que le module plante en multi.

----------


## Flappie

Il n'y a pas que moi qu parle spécifiquement du Viggen sur le forum d'ED. Mais j'ai une idée, je teste.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

@JanSolo, ah ça m'intéresse le retour de tes tests ! J'ai vu l'option aussi, mais j'ai pas eu le temps de tester voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## ETBSmorgan

Dispo mardi en OB ou stable avec F18 ou F14 ou A10

----------


## JanSolo

SSAO active, je ne vois pas d'impact sur les FPS durant mes différents tests. Je prends toujours les mêmes missions et je compare. Niveau visuel, j'ai l'impression que l'image est plus jolie, une sensation d'images plus profonde. Le FLIR semble plus net, plus contrasté. 
Très difficile de dire si c'est lié au SSAO ou aux améliorations apportées avec la beta. 
Je ne sais pas si j'essaye de me convaincre que le SSAO y est pour quelque chose (effet placebo). En tout cas, ça ne semble pas me bouffer de FPS. 

Par ailleurs, j'ai l'impression que la PC du F14 est mieux faite.

----------


## Papanowel

Petite question pour les serveurs dédiés.

Est-ce que cette manip fonctionne également pour un passage d'un serveur dédié stable en version OB?

Edit: j'ai tenté la manip et c'est sans succès. Je suis passé par une réinstallation complète via l'exécutable serveur.

----------


## Qiou87

Question *@JanSolo*  suite à tes contributions sur notre tableau de revue des campagnes proposées dans DCS:
- Zone5: tu as mis 5/10, peux-tu m'expliquer ce qui ne t'as pas plu? En général Reflected = qualité, je suis curieux d'avoir ton ressenti.
- Operation Pontus: je me tate beaucoup à la prendre, si tu as 2min j'aimerai là aussi ton ressenti. J'avais peur du côté très "technique": code pour sauvegarder la progression, passage par le ME pour planifier chaque mission. 

J'en profite pour rappeler aux autres l'existence de ce tableau qui permet de donner votre avis sur les campagnes, incluses dans les modules ou DLC, afin d'aider les canards à choisir. Je maintiens à jour normalement avec toutes les campagnes qui sortent.

----------


## vodKapom

Sympa l'onglet avec les notes des campagnes !
Je vois que le DLC Mi8/Ka50 est trop dur. 
J'hésitais vraiment à le prendre, je vois que mes craintes sont justifiées ^^

Sinon en Ka50 il y a la campagne Vergeev qui était payante qui est maintenant gratuite, trouvable dans les user files je pense. Qui est très immersive, atmosphérique.

----------


## Qiou87

> Sympa l'onglet avec les notes des campagnes !
> Je vois que le DLC Mi8/Ka50 est trop dur. 
> J'hésitais vraiment à le prendre, je vois que mes craintes sont justifiées ^^
> 
> Sinon en Ka50 il y a la campagne Vergeev qui était payante qui est maintenant gratuite, trouvable dans les user files je pense. Qui est très immersive, atmosphérique.


Le but est qu'on ait une idée de qui a joué à quoi, ce qu'ils en ont pensé... car payer 5-10-15€ pour une campagne j'estime que ça mérite de savoir dans quoi on se lance, et le site ne permet pas de noter les modules et campagnes. Y'a beaucoup de tests des modules (avions/hélicos) mais quasiment rien sur les campagnes, donc on se fait ça entre canards. Tu es le bienvenu pour contribuer si tu veux.  :;): 

Pour l'instant seules les campagnes officielles, incluses aux modules ou DLC payantes, sont dans la liste. Y'a beaucoup de campagnes de qualité sur User Files mais c'est plus difficile de toutes les lister, et la compatibilité n'est pas garantie (rien oblige le créateur à mettre à jour pour la 2.7 par exemple).

----------


## Flappie

> Je vois que le DLC Mi8/Ka50 est trop dur. 
> J'hésitais vraiment à le prendre, je vois que mes craintes sont justifiées ^^


Oui, ça commence par du Mi-8 et c'est tout de suite très ardu, alors que je ne me débrouille pas trop mal en nav habituellement. Faire des zig-zags interminables au-dessus de la mer par un temps de chien, très peu pour moi.
Il me semblait avoir joué à la campagne Vergeev il y a bien longtemps. Si c'est bien celle-ci, il ne s'y passait pas grand chose. J'en garde un souvenir mitigé.

----------


## vodKapom

Oui il ne se passe pas grand chose dans Vergeev. C'est pourquoi je parlais de campagne atmosphérique. 
C'est bcp de pilotage/navigation. Très peu de fight. 
J'ai vraiment aimé, mais je comprends que ça ne plaise pas à tt le monde.

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui il ne se passe pas grand chose dans Vergeev. C'est pourquoi je parlais de campagne atmosphérique. 
> C'est bcp de pilotage/navigation. Très peu de fight. 
> J'ai vraiment aimé, mais je comprends que ça ne plaise pas à tt le monde.


C'est curieux de prendre un Ka-50 pour se promener nan? Si c'est pour rien attaquer, autant prendre un UH-1H, vu que lui dès qu'il croise un type seul avec un .22LR il se fait descendre en 2 balles.  ::ninja::  La campagne "UN" du Huey m'a été tout à fait insupportable pour ça, mais peut-être qu'avec une carte plus jolie (Syrie) et la nouvelle météo/nuages ça deviendrait intéressant ce style de jeu.

----------


## Flappie

De mémoire, c'était principalement du contrôle à la frontière. Les seuls ennemis que j'avais rencontré étaient des piétons (mais je n'ai probablement pas fini la campagne par manque d'intérêt).
Bon, à l'époque je ne connaissais pas la fonction avance rapide. Peut-être qu'aujourd'hui je passerais un très bon moment (entre deux avances rapides).

----------


## 564.3

J'ai testé la beta 2.7 de DCS en VR et c'est bien cool, je m'attendais à ce que ça mette plus mon ordi à genoux que ça.
Faut encore qu'ils règlent le problème de stabilité des nuages avec la reprojection (si c'est bien le problème). Ça se voit plus ou moins selon divers facteurs.
Mais tout ça change bien l'ambiance  :;): 

Edit: en fait peut-être pas lié à la reprojection, mais ils sont sur le coup



> Known Issues:
> - Users may see some vertical ‘jittering’ when looking at distant clouds - This is more visible in VR and we are working to resolve it as a priority.

----------


## Qiou87

Y'a deux soucis des nuages en VR:
- le sursaut permanent, peu prononcé à basse altitude mais dès que tu dépasses 10,000ft il peut devenir vraiment intense, et se calmer ensuite
- le niveau de détails: il est figé en "low" en VR, tu peux mettre ce que tu veux en réglage ça ne change rien (contrairement à l'écran plat)

Le 1e souci est effectivement cité dans la patch note, le second n'avait pas l'air d'avoir été remonté avant cette open beta (Bignewy a nié le problème au départ, mais bon 6 pages de gens qui se plaignent et postent des screens sur le forum officiel ça a dû les faire réagir).

----------


## JanSolo

> Question *@JanSolo*  suite à tes contributions sur notre tableau de revue des campagnes proposées dans DCS:
> - Zone5: tu as mis 5/10, peux-tu m'expliquer ce qui ne t'as pas plu? En général Reflected = qualité, je suis curieux d'avoir ton ressenti.
> - Operation Pontus: je me tate beaucoup à la prendre, si tu as 2min j'aimerai là aussi ton ressenti. J'avais peur du côté très "technique": code pour sauvegarder la progression, passage par le ME pour planifier chaque mission. 
> 
> J'en profite pour rappeler aux autres l'existence de ce tableau qui permet de donner votre avis sur les campagnes, incluses dans les modules ou DLC, afin d'aider les canards à choisir. Je maintiens à jour normalement avec toutes les campagnes qui sortent.


Zone 5, c'est surtout pour le début une école de chasse. Problème, tu n'as pas vraiment de debriefing ou d'analyse à la sortie. Ce qui aurait donné tout son intérêt à ce type de campagne.
J'ai également eu un bug de script qui m'empêchait de passer la mission 2, le déclencheur ne fonctionnait pas ou alors j'ai très mal compris la procédure d'engagement. 
Je n'ai pas encore vérifier avec la version 2.7 si le déclencheur était bon cette fois car DCS crashe de façon régulière désormais et pour toutes les campagnes même officielles...
J'ajusterai la note par la suite mais ce n'est pour le moment clairement pas la campagne que je recommande à ce prix. 

Pour la Pontus, j'aime beaucoup. Le truc du code n'est pas trop chiant au final. Astuce, fais une capture d'écran (Impr  Ecran) pour conserver le code et le retrouver facilement.
Il faut que tu suives juste bien les indications pour le rentrer à la mission suivante pour que ça fonctionne.
J'avais pas mal avancé dessus et il y a un gros boulot derrière et cette sensation d'avoir une campagne un brin évolutive est sympa.

----------


## 564.3

> Y'a deux soucis des nuages en VR:
> - le sursaut permanent, peu prononcé à basse altitude mais dès que tu dépasses 10,000ft il peut devenir vraiment intense, et se calmer ensuite
> - le niveau de détails: il est figé en "low" en VR, tu peux mettre ce que tu veux en réglage ça ne change rien (contrairement à l'écran plat)
> 
> Le 1e souci est effectivement cité dans la patch note, le second n'avait pas l'air d'avoir été remonté avant cette open beta (Bignewy a nié le problème au départ, mais bon 6 pages de gens qui se plaignent et postent des screens sur le forum officiel ça a dû les faire réagir).


Ah ouais, j'avais un peu changé les settings pour voir ce que ça donne, et pas vu de différence notable du rendu des nuages.
Enfin je resterais probablement en low, sauf si medium est vraiment un super bon rapport qualité/perf. Vu comme tout est déjà au plancher je ne suis pas à ça près  :Emo: 
Je me suis bien amusé quand même, je voulais seulement faire quelques tests techniques et j'ai fini par y passer 2h  ::ninja::

----------


## JanSolo

DCS plante une mission sur 2 au final.
Faut-il que toutes les missions des campagnes téléchargées avant la 2.7 soient modifiées pour prendre en charge le nouveau système de météo?
Est-ce que cela pourrait régler mes problèmes de plantages jamais rencontrés précédemment?

----------


## Qiou87

> DCS plante une mission sur 2 au final.
> Faut-il que toutes les missions des campagnes téléchargées avant la 2.7 soient modifiées pour prendre en charge le nouveau système de météo?
> Est-ce que cela pourrait régler mes problèmes de plantages jamais rencontrés précédemment?


Oui, faut éditer toutes les missions pour la 2.7. Beaucoup de campagnes DLC sont déjà modifiées, mais si c'est de la mission "user files" ou perso, faut le faire soi-même.

----------


## Flappie

> DCS plante une mission sur 2 au final.
> Faut-il que toutes les missions des campagnes téléchargées avant la 2.7 soient modifiées pour prendre en charge le nouveau système de météo?
> Est-ce que cela pourrait régler mes problèmes de plantages jamais rencontrés précédemment?


Pas mal de gens rencontrent ce problème au chargement d'une seconde mission. Ça a été remonté à ED.

----------


## FIVE-one

@Flappie : Open Beta
elle a l'air de bien tourner sur ma conf

----------


## Bacab

J'ai sauté le pas et mis à jour mon installation de l'open beta en 2.7. Les nuages sont jolis mais l'IA n'est pas encore au courant de leur présence : ça donne des dogfight très compliqués si tu te bats dans les nuages. Par ailleurs j'ai acheté la carte The Channel (et la Syrie mais je n'ai pas de soucis avec cette dernière) et les performances sont très mauvaises, même en sacrifiant sur les graphismes. En réduisant mes options graphiques je ne suis plus limité par le GPU mais par le CPU à 30 fps à proximité du sol. Je suis plutôt bien doté pourtant avec un Ryzen 3800X @4.2 GHz et 32 Go de DDR4 3600...

----------


## Flappie

Bizarre, ton histoire avec The Channel. Tu n'aurais pas stocké la carte sur un disque fatigué par hasard ?

Tu peux vérifier tes temps d'accès disque en lançant resmon (moniteur de ressources). Passe sur l'onglet Disques, lance DCS, reviens sur resmon, coche "DCS.exe" et observe les temps d'accès des fichiers.

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai sauté le pas et mis à jour mon installation de l'open beta en 2.7. Les nuages sont jolis mais l'IA n'est pas encore au courant de leur présence : ça donne des dogfight très compliqués si tu te bats dans les nuages. Par ailleurs j'ai acheté la carte The Channel (et la Syrie mais je n'ai pas de soucis avec cette dernière) et les performances sont très mauvaises, même en sacrifiant sur les graphismes. En réduisant mes options graphiques je ne suis plus limité par le GPU mais par le CPU à 30 fps à proximité du sol. Je suis plutôt bien doté pourtant avec un Ryzen 3800X @4.2 GHz et 32 Go de DDR4 3600...


Si c'est en VR c'est normal. J'étais limité à 15fps au dessus des villes en 2.5, maintenant c'est remonté à 30fps. Je suis aussi très à l'aise côté CPU (5600X), le jeu sur NVMe, j'ai mes 32Gb de bonne DDR4... On est des tas à l'avoir remonté sur le forum officiel, et ED n'avait pas l'air de trop s'en inquiéter. La carte était injouable en VR en 2.5, désormais c'est "presque" jouable.

----------


## Bacab

Non je suis sur un écran classique. Voici une capture d'écran du moniteur de ressources pendant le vol. Le temps le plus élevé est de 18 ms sur le seul disque dur de mon PC (les lecteurs C et E sont des SSD) :

----------


## Flappie

Ça a l'air tout à fait correct, en effet. Le mieux est quand même de regarder une fois qu'une mission est lancée.
Du coup, je ne vois pas ce qui peux clocher avec The Channel. 

Fais une mission instant action sur la map en affichant les FPS, reproduit ta baisse de FPS en volant bas, puis quitte et sauvegarde le track. Donne-moi ton score mini et le track, et je te dirai ce que j'obtiens. Mets le track sur le Discord.

----------


## Bacab

Je t'ai uploadé le fichier sur le Discord des Autruches : min 28, max 60 (Vsync on), l'essentiel du temps je suis à 30 dés que je suis au dessus d'une ville.

----------


## vodKapom

> C'est curieux de prendre un Ka-50 pour se promener nan? Si c'est pour rien attaquer, autant prendre un UH-1H, vu que lui dès qu'il croise un type seul avec un .22LR il se fait descendre en 2 balles.  La campagne "UN" du Huey m'a été tout à fait insupportable pour ça, mais peut-être qu'avec une carte plus jolie (Syrie) et la nouvelle météo/nuages ça deviendrait intéressant ce style de jeu.


A l'époque de Vergeev le Huey n'existait même pas en rêve x)

----------


## papagueff

présent Mardi sur l'open bêta en A10 ou F18

----------


## Sigps220

D'ailleurs en parlant campagne Operation Pontus ça vaut quoi par rapport à Libération ? 
Libération à l'avantage d'être multi-théatre et permet de bien customisé les forces bleues et rouges. 

J'ai repris DCS avec les jolis nuages et en volant avec Libération. Bon, il y a fallu que je sois modeste sur le scénario et le nombre d'unité mais c'est super sympa. Ca te donne envie de voler et de réfléchir à tes futures missions.

Je suis parti sur une reprise modeste avec un scénario invasion du Nord de la Syrie par les forces bleues 2005 vs Syrie 1982.

----------


## Qiou87

> D'ailleurs en parlant campagne Operation Pontus ça vaut quoi par rapport à Libération ?


Le seul qui a fait un retour sur le tableau des campagnes c'est *JanSolo*, j'ai déjà posé la question de ce qu'il pensait de cette campagne mais pas eu son retour (il a pas dû voir le message). Ca m'intéresse aussi même si Pontus est probablement plus scripté quand même, avec l'avantage de ne pas faire appel à un soft externe.

J'ai fait le scénario Libération d'invasion de la Syrie par l'ouest (forces modernes des deux côtés), mais bloqué par le pathfinding très chiant des IA au sol (qui doivent capturer un point pour avancer le scénario). Les véhicules se perdent dans les vergers (ils tournent entre les arbres comme si c'était un labyrinthe). 3 missions comme ça où ça n'avançait pas, j'ai laissé tomber le scénario. C'est dommage que l'IA soit aussi pourrie, mais je suppose que c'est pour ça qu'ED a bien indiqué bosser ardamment dessus pour sa campagne dynamique. Tu peux pas faire un jeu où l'IA a beaucoup d'influence sur le résultat si cette IA est bête comme ses pieds. C'est pas le premier scénario de Libération que j'ai qui se bloque totalement à cause des IA, et à moins de déplacer manuellement les troupes dans le ME à 100m de la base ennemie avant de lancer la mission, y'a rien à faire.

----------


## Flappie

Le bug des vergers est "né" avec la Syrie : jamais DCS n'avait eu d'arbres aussi rapprochés les uns des autres avant cette map. L'IA ne s'y retrouve pas !  :^_^:  On est quelques uns à avoir demandé que certaines plantes puissent être traversées par les chars (mais pas par les aéronefs).

----------


## Qiou87

> Le bug des vergers est "né" avec la Syrie : jamais DCS n'avait eu d'arbres aussi rapprochés les uns des autres avant cette map. L'IA ne s'y retrouve pas !  On est quelques uns à avoir demandé que certaines plantes puissent être traversées par les chars (mais pas par les aéronefs).


Y'a pas que les arbres, la moindre ville aussi bloque une colonne de chars en Syrie. Ils ne semblent pas savoir emprunter les routes et finissent invariablement plantés dans un bâtiment chez moi. La seule carte qui se passe bien avec Libération chez Persian Gulf: dans le désert y'a rien pour bloquer un char.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Ah, j'ai pas encore fait de convois en zone urbaine en Syrie, je ne savais pas pour les bâtiments. Cela dit, ça bloquait déjà sur Caucase... Ils ont du pain sur la planche pour l'IA au sol.

----------


## Sigps220

> Le bug des vergers est "né" avec la Syrie : jamais DCS n'avait eu d'arbres aussi rapprochés les uns des autres avant cette map. L'IA ne s'y retrouve pas !  On est quelques uns à avoir demandé que certaines plantes puissent être traversées par les chars (mais pas par les aéronefs).


Ouais l'IA est bloqué dans les vergers, mais pas contre elle traverse les murs et les grillages des bases aériennes. C'est à ni rien comprendre .....

C'est vrai que l'IA n'aide pas trop car elle n'a aucune base d'attaque combinée, du coup mes LAV 25 viennent s'embrocher sur les T55 alors que les M1A2 sont à 5 km tout seul et à chasser du Grad.  ::unsure:: 
Le tout sans contournement en fonçant à l'assaut d'une colline alors que les rouges sont dans la pente juste en contre-bas. Au final, il faut mieux la jouer bourrin et avoir masse de tanks plutôt que des IFV et pour la capture de base, je dois bien avouer passer du temps post mission à diriger les unités à la mains pour guider la capture. 

Mais bon c'est gratuit donc je ne vais pas me plaindre !

----------


## Qiou87

Ah j'ai pas Combined Arms moi (pas compatible VR), ça explique aussi. Mais tu as raison, je prends que des chars + SAMs pour ma ligne de front.

----------


## Bacab

L'IA en vol n'aide pas non plus. J'ai volé 1h dans la seconde mission de la campagne "Wolfpack" (en P-47) où il faut escorter des bombardiers (donc grosses formations de chasseurs et de bombardiers) et au moment du demi tour, la moitié du groupe à gauche a fait demi-tour par la droite et la moitié droite a fait demi-tour par la gauche. J'ai eu beau poussé sur le manche à fond, un allier m'a découpé l’empennage et j'ai du sauter, quelle plaie !

----------


## Flappie

> Ah j'ai pas Combined Arms moi (pas compatible VR), ça explique aussi. Mais tu as raison, je prends que des chars + SAMs pour ma ligne de front.


Il me semble qu'il est devenu compatible VR avec la 2.7 A vérifier (mais moi je ne peux pas).

C'est le TrackIR qui est supporté, pas encore la VR.

----------


## Tugais

Ce n'est pas plutôt le Track-IR qui est désormais supporté ?

----------


## Flappie

Ah si, ça doit être ça, au temps pour moi.

----------


## JanSolo

> Le seul qui a fait un retour sur le tableau des campagnes c'est *JanSolo*, j'ai déjà posé la question de ce qu'il pensait de cette campagne mais pas eu son retour (il a pas dû voir le message). Ca m'intéresse aussi même si Pontus est probablement plus scripté quand même, avec l'avantage de ne pas faire appel à un soft externe.
> 
> J'ai fait le scénario Libération d'invasion de la Syrie par l'ouest (forces modernes des deux côtés), mais bloqué par le pathfinding très chiant des IA au sol (qui doivent capturer un point pour avancer le scénario). Les véhicules se perdent dans les vergers (ils tournent entre les arbres comme si c'était un labyrinthe). 3 missions comme ça où ça n'avançait pas, j'ai laissé tomber le scénario. C'est dommage que l'IA soit aussi pourrie, mais je suppose que c'est pour ça qu'ED a bien indiqué bosser ardamment dessus pour sa campagne dynamique. Tu peux pas faire un jeu où l'IA a beaucoup d'influence sur le résultat si cette IA est bête comme ses pieds. C'est pas le premier scénario de Libération que j'ai qui se bloque totalement à cause des IA, et à moins de déplacer manuellement les troupes dans le ME à 100m de la base ennemie avant de lancer la mission, y'a rien à faire.


Si si, je t'ai répondu plus haut.
J'en suis à la mission 5 ou 6 de Pontus et j'accroche bien quand DCS plante pas.

Merci Flappie pour l'info, c'est exactement ça, DCS plante toutes les 2 missions (50% du temps, on est bon avec les maths). Vivement que ce soit corrigé.

Sinon, je trouve que la 2.7 tourne mieux que la 2.6, les FPS semblent plus stables et homogènes.
Et ces nuages!

----------


## Qiou87

> Si si, je t'ai répondu plus haut.
> J'en suis à la mission 5 ou 6 de Pontus et j'accroche bien quand DCS plante pas.


Ah  pardon, c'est moi qui avait pas vu avec tous les messages alors. Mes confuses.  ::sad::

----------


## JanSolo

Pas de problème, je commence à tester la campagne Rising Squall aussi mais c'est du grand WTF. J'attends avant de me prononcer.
L'autre campagne qui fait l'unanimité c'est la Raven One.

Faut que je liste aussi les campagnes gratuites téléchargées sur le dite DCS. Certaines semblent prometteuses.

Sinon, pour revenir sur un des posts précédents, IL2 a des campagnes dynamiques certes mais qui tournent très vite en rond. C'est en grande partie, j'imagine, liée aux tâches affectées aux avions de l'époque, pas de multi-rôles, sans rentrer dans le détail de la technique de la gestion software de telles campagnes. Il est dommage que des variantes toutes bêtes ne soient pas intégrés de temps en temps comme des vols de reco pour casser un peu cette monotonie. Ensuite il manque cette impression de guerre "totale", il y a généralement peu d'avions en vol au même instant, pas de vagues de bombardiers importantes comme rapportés par les acteurs de cette époque et au final le front reste statique, dommage pour une campagne dynamique, on ne voit pas l'apport sur le terrain des missions réussies/échouées.
Les campagnes scénarisées sont intéressantes à partir de ce moment là pour éviter la saturation.

DCS a un gros potentiel pour les campagnes dynamiques lié en grande partie aux multi-rôles de la plupart des appareils. Mais depuis leur 1er simulateur (Flanker si je me souviens bien), ce type de campagne n'a jamais été intégrée ou développée.
J'attends donc de pied ferme leur campagne dynamique. J'aimerais retrouver un peu de Longbow 2 / Falcon 4 dans ce qu'ils vont pondre.

D'ailleurs, je vais essayer de prendre un Warbird pour voir ce que ça donne en terme de campagne scénarisée et si on retrouve les écrits des anciens pilotes. 
J'ai la carte Manche, faut-il prendre la carte Normandie et les assets WWII ou juste prendre les assets est suffisant avec la carte de la Manche? Sauf si les campagnes n'ont été développées que pour la carte Normandie...

----------


## Sigps220

Tu touches du doigt un point important : DCS consomme beaucoup de ressources et on doit donc rester mesurer sur le nombre d'unités / assets sinon les missions deviennent injouables.

Du coup, difficile de décrire un conflit de haute intensité car cela nécessiterait beaucoup trop de ressources CPU / GPU : Desert Storm c'est 2.500 avions alliés, 1.000 sorties / jour. Ajoutes également la potentielle difficulté pour un joueur "lambda" de gérer une conscience de la situation dans un environnement avec 10 avions autour de lui, des troupes au sol engagées et au contact de la force ennemie. Il faut aussi prendre en compte le niveau de compétence du joueur "moyen" : pas certain que beaucoup maîtrise le ravitaillement en vol, c'est l'avantage du théâtre Syrien avec des dimensions réduite qui rend moins nécessaire l'AAR. 

DCS est donc plus à l'aise à représenter un environnement asymétrique / basse intensité avec un nombre d'unité réduit, mais c'est moins fun et on est pas dans l'esprit Tempête Rouge (ou plutôt Tempête Rouge Sables).

Pour les campagnes gratuite, en Hornet j'avais bien aimé Eastern Friendship.

----------


## Bacab

> Pas de problème, je commence à tester la campagne Rising Squall aussi mais c'est du grand WTF. J'attends avant de me prononcer.
> L'autre campagne qui fait l'unanimité c'est la Raven One.
> 
> Faut que je liste aussi les campagnes gratuites téléchargées sur le dite DCS. Certaines semblent prometteuses.
> 
> Sinon, pour revenir sur un des posts précédents, IL2 a des campagnes dynamiques certes mais qui tournent très vite en rond. C'est en grande partie, j'imagine, liée aux tâches affectées aux avions de l'époque, pas de multi-rôles, sans rentrer dans le détail de la technique de la gestion software de telles campagnes. Il est dommage que des variantes toutes bêtes ne soient pas intégrés de temps en temps comme des vols de reco pour casser un peu cette monotonie. Ensuite il manque cette impression de guerre "totale", il y a généralement peu d'avions en vol au même instant, pas de vagues de bombardiers importantes comme rapportés par les acteurs de cette époque et au final le front reste statique, dommage pour une campagne dynamique, on ne voit pas l'apport sur le terrain des missions réussies/échouées.
> Les campagnes scénarisées sont intéressantes à partir de ce moment là pour éviter la saturation.
> 
> DCS a un gros potentiel pour les campagnes dynamiques lié en grande partie aux multi-rôles de la plupart des appareils. Mais depuis leur 1er simulateur (Flanker si je me souviens bien), ce type de campagne n'a jamais été intégrée ou développée.
> ...


La seul campagne que j'ai trouvé sur la Manche (The Channel pour les anglophones) c'est celle pour le P-47 : Wolpack. Elle nécessite les assets WWII. Je viens de la commencer après avoir appris rapidement à dompter le P-47. La première mission est une longue escorte de bombardiers et pour le moment je n'ai pas été au bout (percuté par un allier après 1h de nav', ça frustre un peu).

----------


## Qiou87

> D'ailleurs, je vais essayer de prendre un Warbird pour voir ce que ça donne en terme de campagne scénarisée et si on retrouve les écrits des anciens pilotes. 
> J'ai la carte Manche, faut-il prendre la carte Normandie et les assets WWII ou juste prendre les assets est suffisant avec la carte de la Manche? Sauf si les campagnes n'ont été développées que pour la carte Normandie...


Seule la nouvelle campagne P-47D est sur la carte "Channel/Manche". Le reste est en Normandie. Il te faut le WWII Asset pack dans tous les cas. Cette nouvelle campagne de Reflected doit être de qualité, et il l'a écrite entièrement sur la base des rapports de mission d'un escadron basé au UK, c'est donc très réaliste. Attention réaliste = long et chiant parfois.

Sa campagne "Blue Nosed Bastards of Bodney" en P-51D (Normandie) est excellente aussi, j'en suis à la mission 7 et je m'y amuse beaucoup. Suffit d'accélérer le temps lors de la traversée de la Manche pour pas trop s'endormir avec 20min de ferry.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Avec les promos, je me suis pris la campagne *Raven One*, plus pour l’avoir sous le coude que pour l’entamer bientôt.
(je me suis aussi ajouté à la liste des canards)

Si vous l’avez finie, il faut quel degré de connaissance générale pour en profiter ? (en gros)

Le Hornet pouvant être assez technique en fonction des missions/armements, et n’ayant pas d’expérience A-10C, je me demandais si ça reste abordable en débutant ou si c’est rapidement orienté pour un niveau plus relevé avec une bonne maîtrise de l’ensemble des systèmes et types d’opérations (la description de la campagne laisse entrevoir des rôles assez variés).

----------


## Qiou87

> Avec les promos, je me suis pris la campagne *Raven One*, plus pour l’avoir sous le coude que pour l’entamer bientôt.
> (je me suis aussi ajouté à la liste des canards)
> 
> Si vous l’avez finie, il faut quel degré de connaissance générale pour en profiter ? (en gros)
> 
> Le Hornet pouvant être assez technique en fonction des missions/armements, et n’ayant pas d’expérience A-10C, je me demandais si ça reste abordable en débutant ou si c’est rapidement orienté pour un niveau plus relevé avec une bonne maîtrise de l’ensemble des systèmes et types d’opérations (la description de la campagne laisse entrevoir des rôles assez variés).


Je dirai intermédiaire. Tu n'as rien de très complexe à faire genre recaller un INS ou autre, mais il faut savoir utiliser le POD (Litening, je ne sais pas si Baltic a déjà mis à jour la campagne avec l'ATFLIR car c'est ce qu'aurait ce jet dans la campagne car US Navy), les armements guidés laser et GPS, les armements air-air... Et il est préférable de savoir ravitailler en vol - ce n'est pas obligatoire car Baltic propose une sauvegarde mais ça casse l'immersion et c'est un élément important sur une des missions. Donc pas besoin d'être expert absolu du jet, mais un niveau global correct et à peu près à l'aise avec l'avion je dirai.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ah excellent. Merci. Ça donne une bonne idée.

Il faudra que je me recolle aux ravitos. Je note.

----------


## Qiou87

D'ailleurs je l'ai finie mais je vais peut-être me la refaire avec les nouveaux nuages. Y'a certains vols tendus niveau météo qui doivent devenir très impressionnants avec nos nuages volumétriques.

----------


## JanSolo

Sur toutes les campagnes, là où je pêche c'est sur ce satané ravitaillement en vol. Je n'y arrive tout simplement pas...

----------


## Sigps220

J'ai fait la première mission en reprenant DCS après 6 mois sans vol. J'ai réussi la mission sans trop de casse (et sans trop bousiller les scripts) mais clairement il fallait que je retravaille avant de poursuivre. 

De ce que j'ai vu il faut pour les premières missions : 
- Etre à l'aise avec les opérations sur porte avion 
- Savoir utiliser le radar en mode Air- Air

C'est con, mais le radar a changé entre mon dernier vol avant ma pause et maintenant. Le TWS n'était pas encore implémenté, du coup le nouveau radar est quand même plus complexe. Idem pour le POD qui a changé et est devenue un poil plus touffu. D'ailleurs hormis, le look il y a des différente entre le Litening et l'ATFLIR ?

----------


## JanSolo

Je rebondis sur les questions de Sigps. Je vois qu'il y a un mode auto sur les Amraam, kesako? C'est pour le mode visual?

----------


## Setzer

> Seule la nouvelle campagne P-47D est sur la carte "Channel/Manche". Le reste est en Normandie. Il te faut le WWII Asset pack dans tous les cas. Cette nouvelle campagne de Reflected doit être de qualité, et il l'a écrite entièrement sur la base des rapports de mission d'un escadron basé au UK, c'est donc très réaliste. Attention réaliste = long et chiant parfois.
> 
> Sa campagne "Blue Nosed Bastards of Bodney" en P-51D (Normandie) est excellente aussi, j'en suis à la mission 7 et je m'y amuse beaucoup. Suffit d'accélérer le temps lors de la traversée de la Manche pour pas trop s'endormir avec 20min de ferry.


La campagne Horrido de reflected basée sur le FW 190 -A8 se passe aussi sur la map Channel, de toutes façon dans le store les prérequis sont inscrit sous chaque campagnes.

----------


## Tugais

> DCS a un gros potentiel pour les campagnes dynamiques lié en grande partie aux multi-rôles de la plupart des appareils. Mais depuis leur 1er simulateur (Flanker si je me souviens bien), ce type de campagne n'a jamais été intégrée ou développée.
> J'attends donc de pied ferme leur campagne dynamique. J'aimerais retrouver un peu de Longbow 2 / Falcon 4 dans ce qu'ils vont pondre.


Je pense qu'il vaut mieux oublier dès à présent l'idée d'avoir une campagne dynamique de l'envergure de Falcon 4 BMS ou encore d'autres simus de la fin des années 90 début 2000. Le moteur de DCS ne permet pas en l'état de gérer des milliers d'unités en même temps ; il faudrait une réécriture complète du moteur je pense pour que ce soit envisageable et au vu de l'interview de Wags il y a quelques jours, cette réécriture n'est pas du tout envisagée par ED, pour eux c'est tout bonnement infaisable.

En sachant cela, je ne pense pas non plus que DCS doit se cantonner aux conflits asymétriques. Le choix du terrain du Caucase est à ce titre assez parlant, même si je doute que beaucoup de personnes s'intéressent à la région pour connaître les conflits qui l'ont secoués dans les années 90 et en 2008. Ce théâtre a vu l'affrontement de la Géorgie aux régions sécessionnistes d'Abkhazie puis d'Ossétie du Sud, supportées par la Russie.

Les affrontements ont été menées par des unités à l'échelle du régiment, appuyés par quelques centaines de blindés de part et d'autre et comptez quelques dizaines d'appareils en l'air au maximum pour chaque sortie. La sortie du Mi-24 à venir sera d'ailleurs particulièrement intéressant, équipant les deux camps. Dans l'absolu, on pourrait très bien recréer un conflit des années 90 dans une Géorgie plongée dans la guerre civile. Pas sûr cependant que les joueurs soient prêts à abandonner leurs Fox3, GBU, L16 et consorts. C'est dommage, ça ferait une très chouette campagne "oldies" où l'on reviendrait aux fondamentaux.

Il y a des scénarios d'affrontements _peer to peer_ que l'on peut jouer actuellement sur DCS, il faut "juste" faire un peu de travail de recherches et se lancer dans l'éditeur de missions.

----------


## Qiou87

J'ai eu droit à un Ju-88 qui  a amerrit après que je l'ai salement touché. Puis un Bf-109 salement amoché s'est posé sur le ventre dans un champ. Les deux n'étaient pas détruits et apparaissaient toujours sur F10. Y'a de nouvelles mécaniques?  ::o:

----------


## Sigps220

> Je pense qu'il vaut mieux oublier dès à présent l'idée d'avoir une campagne dynamique de l'envergure de Falcon 4 BMS ou encore d'autres simus de la fin des années 90 début 2000. Le moteur de DCS ne permet pas en l'état de gérer des milliers d'unités en même temps ; il faudrait une réécriture complète du moteur je pense pour que ce soit envisageable et au vu de l'interview de Wags il y a quelques jours, cette réécriture n'est pas du tout envisagée par ED, pour eux c'est tout bonnement infaisable.
> 
> En sachant cela, je ne pense pas non plus que DCS doit se cantonner aux conflits asymétriques. Le choix du terrain du Caucase est à ce titre assez parlant, même si je doute que beaucoup de personnes s'intéressent à la région pour connaître les conflits qui l'ont secoués dans les années 90 et en 2008. Ce théâtre a vu l'affrontement de la Géorgie aux régions sécessionnistes d'Abkhazie puis d'Ossétie du Sud, supportées par la Russie.
> 
> Les affrontements ont été menées par des unités à l'échelle du régiment, appuyés par quelques centaines de blindés de part et d'autre et comptez quelques dizaines d'appareils en l'air au maximum pour chaque sortie. La sortie du Mi-24 à venir sera d'ailleurs particulièrement intéressant, équipant les deux camps. Dans l'absolu, on pourrait très bien recréer un conflit des années 90 dans une Géorgie plongée dans la guerre civile. Pas sûr cependant que les joueurs soient prêts à abandonner leurs Fox3, GBU, L16 et consorts. C'est dommage, ça ferait une très chouette campagne "oldies" où l'on reviendrait aux fondamentaux.
> 
> Il y a des scénarios d'affrontements _peer to peer_ que l'on peut jouer actuellement sur DCS, il faut "juste" faire un peu de travail de recherches et se lancer dans l'éditeur de missions.


En moderne, le théatre Syrie peut également simuler des actions "chaudes" entre Israël / groupe aéro naval US et des forces Syrie. La limite dans cet exercice est le "trou" dans les appareils pilotables d'origine Russe post Mig-21. Mais dans un scénario solo ou coopératif c'est possible côté bleu. 
Là aussi, ces actions serait plausibles dans un contexte avec environ 10 à 20 appareils en vols et un centaine de blindés au sol.

----------


## Qiou87

Bien d'accord avec Tugais sur l'aspect pas forcément asymétrique ; cependant faut pas croire qu'une guerre moderne verrait des milliers d'appareils en vol s'affronter en même temps. Avec les taux d'équipement en jets de combat, de disponibilité, les stocks d'armements disponibles, la nécessité d'assurer certaines missions critiques (escorte AE&W, CAP sur le territoire national), la rotation des pilotes... t'as pas beaucoup de pays capables de faire une offensive à plus de quelques dizaines d'appareils en même temps.

Y'a un truc qui me dérange aujourd'hui quand je joue Libération comparé à une campagne scriptée type Raven One. Malgré le côté dynamique, l'omniprésence de l'IA et son incompétence me font souvent endosser, à chaque sortie, le rôle du super-héros. Je vais charger mon jet du max d'armement, quitte à être en limite de pétrole pour rentrer, je vais prendre l'objectif le plus stratégique même si d'autres types d'appareils sont plus adaptés... Tout simplement car je sais que je suis plus à même d'accomplir la mission et que la destruction de cet objectif va être cruciale pour avancer ma campagne au plan stratégique.
A l'inverse, Raven One a beau nous mettre dans les bottes d'un Lt-Cdr de la Navy, expérimenté et diplômé de TOP GUN, on a un rôle de simple chef de patrouille ; faut prendre soin de son ailier, on a rarement plus de 2 bombes ou 2 missiles A/S sous les ailes, si on fait de la CAP c'est avec un emport cohérent aussi... Bref on nous demande d'être un maillon, certes important, mais seulement un maillon de la chaîne. Lorsqu'on fait une frappe (y'a plusieurs missions assez épiques avec une grosse dizaine d'appareils alliés impliqués), on a bien CAP/SEAD/Strike dans le "package", et comme c'est scripté on a pas à se soucier que la SEAD fera son boulot ou que la CAP nous couvrira sans se faire abattre par un Strela en faisant du rase-mottes dans une zone où ils n'avaient pas à aller. Ca n'empêche pas les surprises (même si elles sont prévues dans le scénario), mais on a pas l'impression de devoir être superman.

Tant qu'on ne pourra pas confier une mission à l'IA et compter sur elle pour l'accomplir de façon raisonnable sans devoir lui tenir la main, une campagne dynamique dans DCS va rester très irréaliste à mon sens. Il faut que l'IA sache parcourir un plan de vol sans se taper le terrain, vole à une altitude cohérente avec sa mission, utilise ses armes aux bonnes distances d'engagement et à bon escient (ex: tirer son HARM sur un SAM qui engage AVANT de break défensif, plutôt que de partir défensif direct), que les vols qu'on va grouper (par ex. escorte avec CAS ou Strike) fassent leur travail proprement... Pour que les échecs de ces missions prévues puissent être imputées aux aléas de la guerre: mauvaise planification du commandant (le joueur), contre-offensive ou interception surprise de l'ennemi... Bref des choses qui arrivent et qui seront "justes" pour le joueur. Une IA qui fait un truc débile et n'accomplit pas sa mission, c'est extrêmement frustrant et injuste en tant que joueur.

Quelques exemples aujourd'hui d'offensives qui foirent de manière injuste dans Libération:
- conquérir une ville pour faire reculer la ligne de front: les troupes au sol ennemies sont anéanties par mes A-10C et AV-8B, mes chars sont plantés dans les vergers. Au tour suivant l'ennemi a repeuplé sa ligne de front et rebelotte.  :Facepalm: 
- détruire une usine de 4 bâtiments qui rapporte 40M$ par tour à l'ennemi: le vol allié de F-15E ne détruit que le premier bâtiment avec 2x 8 bombes en tout, les 3 autres sont intacts (maintenant 30M$/40 pour l'équipe adverse) re- :Facepalm: 
- une patrouille est placée en escorte CAP d'un package SEAD chargé de détruire un SA-10. Le vol d'escorte part pleine PC au devant du vol SEAD pour aller chercher un hélico qui vole à 500ft à côté du SA-10. Le vol d'escorte se fait atomiser par le SA-10, la SEAD n'a pas de couverture et se fait exploser sur le chemin du retour par deux Mig-25 venus les intercepter. re-re- :Facepalm: 

Je pourrai continuer mais je crois que vous avez saisi l'idée. J'adore le potentiel d'une campagne dynamique et j'ai passé presque 50h de jeu sur Libération. Y'a clairement quelque chose à faire avec ça et j'ai hâte de voir ce qu'ED va pondre. Mais je ne me fais pas d'illusions: si l'aspect IA n'évolue pas drastiquement à côté, ça restera décevant face à une campagne scriptée bien faite.

----------


## Flappie

Les problèmes que tu décris ne viennent pas que de l'IA : tu peux explicitement demander à un vol escorte IA de ne pas attaquer les hélicos. C'est une amélioration que tu peux demander au créateur de Libération.

Mais oui, pour l'IA DCS, il y a encore beaucoup à faire.

----------


## Sigps220

En fait, DCS en y repensant c'est un outil idéal pour une campagne scénario en coopératif. Puisque ça permet de "garantir" que les groupes d'appareils feront quelque chose de plus cohérent. 
Il restera toujours les incohérences au sol (même si un joueur CA pourrait améliorer la chose). Mais ça évitera que les Viggens chargés de bombarder une piste largue leurs bombes freinés à 15.000 ft.  ::(: 
Le Viggen est l'un des appareils les plus décevant en IA. Il n'y a que le Viggen Maverick qui soit correct, l'IA ne sait pas gérer le radada. 

Pour moi, on voit d'ailleurs l'héritage de DCS et du A10, c'est avant tout un jeu de CAS dont les IA sont plutôt correctes pour ce boulot. La CAP ne sait pas gérer de priorité et va vite tomber dans des pièges grossiers si tu les attires. Idem en escorte la mission première c'est de voler devant mais surtout de protéger le package de strike. Si les bandits font demi-tour c'est gagner, même si tu n'abats personne. 

Finalement, l'IA des appareils est plutôt cohérentes sur les missions de CAS et les hélicos sont globalement corrects. Mes Gazelles dans Libération font du bon boulot et je peux me reposer sur mes appareils A10 et Harrier en CAS. 

Par contre effectivement quand c'est chaud : CAP, Strike ou DEAD il vaut mieux le faire soit même. L'IA des ailiers n'est pas trop fines non plus.

----------


## Qiou87

Totalement d'accord Sigps, je laisse volontiers la CAS à des IA en Apache ou des A10, ils se débrouillent très bien. En CAP c'est passable tant que tu es en surnombre ou en supériorité technologique (genre F-15C blindé d'AMRAAM face à des Mig-23 ou 25). En strike ou SEAD, la cata oui. Mais du coup c'est un peu frustrant parce que si je me mets en CAP pour m'amuser un peu, les IA vont rien faire en SEAD/Strike et ça n'avancera pas ma campagne (Libération étant avant tout le jeu d'assécher les finances de l'ennemi en tapant des cibles stratégiques, et pour ça de détruire les défenses AA qui les défendent).

J'ai aussi cette mauvaise expérience de l'ailier en Viggen, ça attaque en haute altitude à la bombe freinée, et quand tu voles bas ton ailier va souvent rencontrer le sol. Dans le golfe Persique ça va, vu que c'est plat, mais Caucase ou Syrie sont une catastrophe.

Faudrait que j'essaie Libération en WWII tiens, je me demande ce que ça donne vu les armements et tâches beaucoup plus limitées de l'époque.

----------


## Sigps220

Un truc que j'essaie en faisant du strike c'est de mettre l'ailier en configuration de SEAD. Comme je voles en premier, souvent je suis le premier verrouillé et je peux alors donner l'ordre à l'ailier d'attaquer les sites SAM. Les résultats sont aléatoires mais au moins il part moins à chasser les SA-3 près du 1er waypoint et pas le site SAM qui couvre le zone de strike. 

En fait, il y a un problème d'IA à gérer les priorités et optimiser l'utilisation de son armement pour remplir pleinement ses missions. On pourrait d'ailleurs imaginer que plus l'IA augmente de niveau, mieux elle sait gérer cela : ne pas foncer sur un site SAM éloigné du point de mission à remplir, ne pas lâcher toutes ses bombes sur la première cible (cas d'un strike d'un complexe à 4+ cibles par exemple). 

Je me doute que ça doit être loin d'être trivial à gérer, la question de la distance peut sans doute être régler plus simplement en demandant à l'IA de privilégier l'attaque de cible à proximité des waypoints. 

L'avantage c'est que la faible compétence en SEAD, impose d'utiliser des armes stand-off comme la JSOW pour frapper nos cibles.  ::ninja::  
Prochaine mission c'est le JSOW à cluster pour frapper une dizaine d'avion parqué sur un aéroport en arrière du front, ensuite j'essaierai bien le SLAM pour une frappe stratégique très loin en arrière. 

D'ailleurs la 2.7 introduit plus de détail sur les emports dans l'éditeur de mission, mais aussi sur le panneau de réarmement. Ca facilite la vie, je ne savais jamais dans les JSOW lequel était à cluster et l'autre à charge unitaire. Maintenant la description l'indique directement. 

Question bonus : quelle est la meilleure hauteur d'ouverture pour le JSOW à cluster ? Je pensais 120 pieds, mais je voudrais garder une densité importante de bombinettes.

----------


## war-p

> Un truc que j'essaie en faisant du strike c'est de mettre l'ailier en configuration de SEAD. Comme je voles en premier, souvent je suis le premier verrouillé et je peux alors donner l'ordre à l'ailier d'attaquer les sites SAM. Les résultats sont aléatoires mais au moins il part moins à chasser les SA-3 près du 1er waypoint et pas le site SAM qui couvre le zone de strike. 
> 
> En fait, il y a un problème d'IA à gérer les priorités et optimiser l'utilisation de son armement pour remplir pleinement ses missions. On pourrait d'ailleurs imaginer que plus l'IA augmente de niveau, mieux elle sait gérer cela : ne pas foncer sur un site SAM éloigné du point de mission à remplir, ne pas lâcher toutes ses bombes sur la première cible (cas d'un strike d'un complexe à 4+ cibles par exemple). 
> 
> Je me doute que ça doit être loin d'être trivial à gérer, la question de la distance peut sans doute être régler plus simplement en demandant à l'IA de privilégier l'attaque de cible à proximité des waypoints. 
> 
> L'avantage c'est que la faible compétence en SEAD, impose d'utiliser des armes stand-off comme la JSOW pour frapper nos cibles.  
> Prochaine mission c'est le JSOW à cluster pour frapper une dizaine d'avion parqué sur un aéroport en arrière du front, ensuite j'essaierai bien le SLAM pour une frappe stratégique très loin en arrière. 
> 
> ...


J'aurais dit 1500ft agl  ::unsure::  (ça fait genre 500m, c'est pas grand chose)

----------


## Qiou87

> J'aurais dit 1500ft agl  (ça fait genre 500m, c'est pas grand chose)


C'est le réglage de base il me semble. Mais je doute un peu de l'efficacité d'un AGM-154A sur des avions garés. J'ai déjà fait des ravages à la CBU-97 et à la bombe hi-drag en Viggen sur des avions garés, mais pas essayé à la 154A (que je trouve assez faible contre des cibles même modérément blindées). Peut-être une limite du modèle de dégâts des jets pour l'instant.




> J'ai eu droit à un Ju-88 qui  a amerrit après que je l'ai salement touché. Puis un Bf-109 salement amoché s'est posé sur le ventre dans un champ. Les deux n'étaient pas détruits et apparaissaient toujours sur F10. Y'a de nouvelles mécaniques?


Je m'auto-réponds: se poser sur l'eau est apparemment possible en avion de la WWII dans DCS. En jet on meurt direct. Probable que ce soit lié au nouveau modèle de dommages et qu'on puisse donc le faire plus tard en jet aussi.

----------


## war-p

> C'est le réglage de base il me semble. Mais je doute un peu de l'efficacité d'un AGM-154A sur des avions garés. J'ai déjà fait des ravages à la CBU-97 et à la bombe hi-drag en Viggen sur des avions garés, mais pas essayé à la 154A (que je trouve assez faible contre des cibles même modérément blindées). Peut-être une limite du modèle de dégâts des jets pour l'instant.
> 
> 
> 
> Je m'auto-réponds: se poser sur l'eau est apparemment possible en avion de la WWII dans DCS. En jet on meurt direct. Probable que ce soit lié au nouveau modèle de dommages et qu'on puisse donc le faire plus tard en jet aussi.


Ouais enfin, plus bas c'est même pas dit que les sous munitions aient le temps de s'armer. Pour le coup des avions, il y a quelques années les avions sur le tarmac étaient plus résistants que des blindés  ::trollface::

----------


## Sigps220

Merci pour vos retours, moralité avant la mission je vais tester via une mission rapide si ça marche, sinon il faudra basculer sur des iron bombs. 
Par contre, ça veut dire plus de possibilité de faire du stand-off va falloir repenser le plan dans ce cas.

----------


## Qiou87

> Merci pour vos retours, moralité avant la mission je vais tester via une mission rapide si ça marche, sinon il faudra basculer sur des iron bombs. 
> Par contre, ça veut dire plus de possibilité de faire du stand-off va falloir repenser le plan dans ce cas.


Si c'est du deep strike tu y vas au Viggen. En début de mission dans Libération les IA ont tendance à se promener un peu avant de se regrouper pour attaquer, si tu passes très bas et avec éventuellement quelques alliés que tu envoies en "fighter sweep" pour distraire la CAP, ça le fait. Le Viggen (solo) est assez utile et marrant dans Libération - faut juste pas en filer aux IA.

----------


## Sigps220

> Si c'est du deep strike tu y vas au Viggen. En début de mission dans Libération les IA ont tendance à se promener un peu avant de se regrouper pour attaquer, si tu passes très bas et avec éventuellement quelques alliés que tu envoies en "fighter sweep" pour distraire la CAP, ça le fait. Le Viggen (solo) est assez utile et marrant dans Libération - faut juste pas en filer aux IA.


Ah sauf que je suis complétement rouillé en Viggen, encore pire que le Vasa plongé dans la vase de la Baltique. J'essaie de me remettre au Hornet et je préfère ne pas trop me disperser. Après, je peux faire le truc en radada en Hornet, c'est un contre emploi mais ça doit pouvoir se faire.

----------


## ze_droopy

> se poser sur l'eau est apparemment possible en avion de la WWII dans DCS. En jet on meurt direct. Probable que ce soit lié au nouveau modèle de dommages et qu'on puisse donc le faire plus tard en jet aussi.


Il faut que je réessaie, mais avant c'était possible en jet aussi, si tu y vas tout doux.
Tu n'explose pas à l'impact, tu te stoppes et tu coules.

----------


## Sigps220

> Il faut que je réessaie, mais avant c'était possible en jet aussi, si tu y vas tout doux.
> Tu n'explose pas à l'impact, tu te stoppes et tu coules.


Autant en WW2 je comprends bien l'intérêt parce que c'est clairement un moyen de survie "viable". Autant, depuis l'arrivé des jets (et surtout des sièges éjectables), je ne sais pas si cela se pratique encore. 

Les seuls choses qui s'en rapprochent, ce sont des appareils qui "tombent" des porte-avions, c'est ce qui explique le bouton de largage d'urgence de la verrière sur le Hornet par exemple.

----------


## ze_droopy

Non, maintenant c'est bailout systématique si tu ne peux pas ramener l'appareil.
Il vaut mieux se tasser quelques vertèbres que de rester coincé noyé.

----------


## Qiou87

> Il faut que je réessaie, mais avant c'était possible en jet aussi, si tu y vas tout doux.
> Tu n'explose pas à l'impact, tu te stoppes et tu coules.


Ah ok, les rares fois où j'ai essayé ça s'était systématiquement fini en avion perdu.

Pour le bailout, oui c'est systématique, mais c'est pas anondin. Beaucoup de pilotes ne revoleront plus jamais après une éjection avec un taux de blessure grave à 30% (et 10% de mort), majoritairement des fractures de la colonne vertébrale. T'es vivant mais potentiellement paralysé, ce qui doit faire un ajustement pas simple à encaisser pour un jeune sportif pilote quand on connait un peu la mentalité du pilote de chasse.  ::sad::  Après on est d'accord que si c'est ça ou mourir, tu choisis vite.
Après l'étude n'est pas faite que sur des sièges zéro-zéro modernes qui sont peut-être plus sûrs, mais ça reste pas un truc anondin.

----------


## JanSolo

> Ah ok, les rares fois où j'ai essayé ça s'était systématiquement fini en avion perdu.
> 
> Pour le bailout, oui c'est systématique, mais c'est pas anondin. Beaucoup de pilotes ne revoleront plus jamais après une éjection avec un taux de blessure grave à 30% (et 10% de mort), majoritairement des fractures de la colonne vertébrale. T'es vivant mais potentiellement paralysé, ce qui doit faire un ajustement pas simple à encaisser pour un jeune sportif pilote quand on connait un peu la mentalité du pilote de chasse.  Après on est d'accord que si c'est ça ou mourir, tu choisis vite.
> Après l'étude n'est pas faite que sur des sièges zéro-zéro modernes qui sont peut-être plus sûrs, mais ça reste pas un truc anondin.


Intéressant, faudrait que je récupère l'article pour voir quels sont les types de chasseurs dont ils se sont principalement éjectés.

Sinon, j'aime beaucoup les nouveaux sons de la version 2.7, en particulier au décollage du PA, à chaque fois j'ai l'impression que j'ai crevé un pneu et lorsque le train rentre, j'ai toujours la sensation d'avoir tapé la tête du chien jaune  ::XD::

----------


## Sigps220

> Ah ok, les rares fois où j'ai essayé ça s'était systématiquement fini en avion perdu.
> 
> Pour le bailout, oui c'est systématique, mais c'est pas anondin. Beaucoup de pilotes ne revoleront plus jamais après une éjection avec un taux de blessure grave à 30% (et 10% de mort), majoritairement des fractures de la colonne vertébrale. T'es vivant mais potentiellement paralysé, ce qui doit faire un ajustement pas simple à encaisser pour un jeune sportif pilote quand on connait un peu la mentalité du pilote de chasse.  Après on est d'accord que si c'est ça ou mourir, tu choisis vite.
> Après l'étude n'est pas faite que sur des sièges zéro-zéro modernes qui sont peut-être plus sûrs, mais ça reste pas un truc anondin.


Ca doit s'être bien améliorer sur les avions récents, car l'une des dernières éjections sur Rafale est un civil de 64 ans qui a tiré sur la poignée dans un vol d'essais et rien de bien méchant suite à cette éjection. Rapport d'enquête ici

----------


## Empnicolas

Je viens de faire une comparaison des tailles de cartes (j'ai pas mis le Nevada ou les cartes WW2 car trop petite si mise à la même échelle):

----------


## Flappie

Sympa.  ::):  
La Syrie est si "petite" que ça par rapport à PG ? Pour l'instant, bien sûr, puisqu'elle sera bientôt étendue à Chypre.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Ca doit s'être bien améliorer sur les avions récents, car l'une des dernières éjections sur Rafale est un civil de 64 ans qui a tiré sur la poignée dans un vol d'essais et rien de bien méchant suite à cette éjection. Rapport d'enquête ici


Dans des conditions idéales, lentement, au sol, sur un avion qui allait bien. Tu élimines bien des facteurs qui rendent l'éjection dangereuse (prise de G au moment de l'éjection de la verrière, angle d'attaque improbable, avion endommagé, etc...).

----------


## Qiou87

> Ca doit s'être bien améliorer sur les avions récents, car l'une des dernières éjections sur Rafale est un civil de 64 ans qui a tiré sur la poignée dans un vol d'essais et rien de bien méchant suite à cette éjection. Rapport d'enquête ici


Un seul exemple ne fait pas une généralité, c'est pour ça que les études sur un grand nombre de cas sont intéressantes. Oui, ça s'améliore avec la technique et y'a probablement une baisse des blessures entre 1972 (début de l'étude) et les années 2000. Non, le corps humain n'est pas spécialement fait pour être éjecté d'un avion volant extrêmement vite, et je pense qu'il est prévu par le fabricant de siège d'accepter une part de dégâts physiques de l'occupant si ça permet de le sortir le plus vite possible. Vaut mieux une jambe cassée ou une vertèbre fêlée qu'être mort en gros. Lors du crash d'un avion de démonstration (CT-114 Tutor des Snowbirds) au Canada en 2020, le pilote s'éjecte une fraction de secondes avant le passager (l'officier de liaison presse de l'escadrille si je me souviens bien). Cette fraction de secondes a fait la différence et la seconde est morte malheureusement. Si je prends un autre accident récent traité par Até, le M2000N en Afrique en 2017, le NOSA était blessé à la jambe je crois, pareil lors d'une éjection à faible vitesse et au sol pourtant.

Après faut voir que tu t'éjectes souvent d'un avion en perdition, donc un pourcentage de morts est attendu du fait que l'éjection peut être déclenchée trop tard, ou en dehors des paramètres du siège éjectable. Idem pour les blessures, si tu sors des paramètres optimum d'éjection parce que tu n'as pas le temps, l'altitude ou la controlabilité de l'appareil pour te mettre dans les bonnes conditions, forcément des blessures peuvent subvenir.

@Nico: intéressante comparaison! l'aspect densité m'intéresse plus que la taille, le nord de PG est vide et peu détaillé, y'a d'ailleurs que 3 bases dans toute la zone. Tu compares ça à la densité de la Syrie ou même du Caucase et c'est assez criant.

J'ai hâte qu'ils sortent les Mariannes pour que tu puisses l'ajouter à ta comparaison.  ::lol::

----------


## Sigps220

> Dans des conditions idéales, lentement, au sol, sur un avion qui allait bien. Tu élimines bien des facteurs qui rendent l'éjection dangereuse (prise de G au moment de l'éjection de la verrière, angle d'attaque improbable, avion endommagé, etc...).


Exact, les conditions d'éjections jouent énormément. J'avais en tête 8G au moment de l'éjection, ces G viennent s'ajouter à ceux que subissent déjà le pilote dans son avion. Du coup quand tu t'éjectes à plat ça va encore, mais si tu es déjà dans une vrille énorme ...
Et pour reprendre Qiou, l'éjection elle est "prioritaire" donc si la position n'est pas bonne tu es quand même extrait de ton siège, après, il y a aussi pas mal de blessures qui sont liés à la façon dont tu atterris et dans le cas du 2000N, le NOSA s'était brisé la jambe en atterrissant dans un trou et avait failli mal finir car la zone commençait à prendre feu. 




> @Nico: intéressante comparaison! l'aspect densité m'intéresse plus que la taille, le nord de PG est vide et peu détaillé, y'a d'ailleurs que 3 bases dans toute la zone. Tu compares ça à la densité de la Syrie ou même du Caucase et c'est assez criant.
> 
> J'ai hâte qu'ils sortent les Mariannes pour que tu puisses l'ajouter à ta comparaison.


C'est d'ailleurs ce qui est le plus impressionnant sur Syrie (et c'est le fruit la région). Elle est très dense mais même sur ce théatre tu as plusieurs options avec des zones assez différentes avec des zones méditerranéennes, plutôt désertiques ou très urbaines. Chypre va ajouter un gros morceau, avec une île conséquente et avec des aérodromes qui en font un vrai "porte avion". 

Pour moi c'est clairement la carte qui apporte le plus à DCS et qui en plus permet d'envisager des combats "plausibles" avec quasiment tous les appareils qu'on a en stock sur DCS. Il n'y a peut être que le FW190 qui n'a jamais mis un bout d'hélice dans le coin.

----------


## Empnicolas

> @Nico: intéressante comparaison! l'aspect densité m'intéresse plus que la taille, le nord de PG est vide et peu détaillé, y'a d'ailleurs que 3 bases dans toute la zone. Tu compares ça à la densité de la Syrie ou même du Caucase et c'est assez criant.
> 
> J'ai hâte qu'ils sortent les Mariannes pour que tu puisses l'ajouter à ta comparaison.


J'attend surtout la carte de Razbam pour avoir un nouveau fond de carte ^^
Concernant la densité, je ne suis pas forcément d'accord à 100% car rien de pire quand tu fait une mission d'avoir à devoir "gérer" beaucoup d'aéroport et voler au dessus de 5-6 aéroports "sans intérêt" dans une mission c'est pas forcément génial.

----------


## Sigps220

> J'attend surtout la carte de Razbam pour avoir un nouveau fond de carte ^^
> Concernant la densité, je ne suis pas forcément d'accord à 100% car rien de pire quand tu fait une mission d'avoir à devoir "gérer" beaucoup d'aéroport et voler au dessus de 5-6 aéroports "sans intérêt" dans une mission c'est pas forcément génial.


Certes, mais il faut reconnaître qu'avoir plusieurs aéroports permet de multiplier les options. C'est d'ailleurs un peu ma crainte pour les Mariannes, finalement la carte sera un peu vite et mis à part envisager une sorte de NTTR Aeronaval, ça risque d'être limité.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Certes, mais il faut reconnaître qu'avoir plusieurs aéroports permet de multiplier les options. C'est d'ailleurs un peu ma crainte pour les Mariannes, finalement la carte sera un peu vite et mis à part envisager une sorte de NTTR Aeronaval, ça risque d'être limité.


Il y a 2 scénario possible: invasion chinoise des iles et attaque des iles détenu par les chinois mais après la carte est vide. Il faudrait un ratio aéroport/surface entre la Syrie et le Golf persique (et surtout qu'il y ai des aéroports loin, de chaque coté de la carte).

----------


## Qiou87

> Certes, mais il faut reconnaître qu'avoir plusieurs aéroports permet de multiplier les options. C'est d'ailleurs un peu ma crainte pour les Mariannes, finalement la carte sera un peu vite et mis à part envisager une sorte de NTTR Aeronaval, ça risque d'être limité.


Y'a énormément de gens qui réclament une carte avec que de la flotte. Au moins là ils seront servis. Avec le combat aéronaval dans l'état où il est (le modèle de dégât des bateaux est foireux avec leur barre de vie), heureusement qu'il y a quand même de petites îles pour diversifier un peu. Et permettre aussi à de vrais avions de voler sur la carte, pas seulement à des briques sous-motorisées ou à des Tomcat.




> J'attend surtout la carte de Razbam pour avoir un nouveau fond de carte ^^
> Concernant la densité, je ne suis pas forcément d'accord à 100% car rien de pire quand tu fait une mission d'avoir à devoir "gérer" beaucoup d'aéroport et voler au dessus de 5-6 aéroports "sans intérêt" dans une mission c'est pas forcément génial.


Pour des scénarios avec de l'espace entre les aéroports on va bien être servi par l'Atlantique sud, c'est clair. Dans tous les cas je la prendrai pour me balader en F16 dans les montagnes.  ::wub::  Je me rends pas bien compte de la taille, c'est plus large que PG mais moins haut non?

----------


## Sigps220

> Il y a 2 scénario possible: invasion chinoise des iles et attaque des iles détenu par les chinois mais après la carte est vide. Il faudrait un ratio aéroport/surface entre la Syrie et le Golf persique (et surtout qu'il y ai des aéroports loin, de chaque coté de la carte).


Oui sur Mariane, il n'y a que 2 scénarios possibles et encore que celui de l'invasion chinoise est un peu tronqué car tu n'as que le Kuz (Liaoning) et un SU-33 pas au même niveau que le Hornet / Tomcat. 

Sur Syrie, tu peux avoir des idées de scénario sur la zone littorale, mais tu peux également aller plus loin vers l'Est vers Palmyre ou Tabqa. Ca fait quand même un peu de vol pour s'y rendre. 
Et ça va s'amplifier avec Chypre parce qu'en partant de l'Ile, après le survol du bras de mer tu as quand même une belle insertion à faire dans les terres. En tout cas, je pense que peu d'avion OTAN pourront faire un aller retour en partant de Chypre sans ravitaillement en vol.

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui sur Mariane, il n'y a que 2 scénarios possibles et encore que celui de l'invasion chinoise est un peu tronqué car tu n'as que le Kuz (Liaoning) et un SU-33 pas au même niveau que le Hornet / Tomcat. 
> 
> Sur Syrie, tu peux avoir des idées de scénario sur la zone littorale, mais tu peux également aller plus loin vers l'Est vers Palmyre ou Tabqa. Ca fait quand même un peu de vol pour s'y rendre. 
> Et ça va s'amplifier avec Chypre parce qu'en partant de l'Ile, après le survol du bras de mer tu as quand même une belle insertion à faire dans les terres. En tout cas, je pense que peu d'avion OTAN pourront faire un aller retour en partant de Chypre sans ravitaillement en vol.


Tu oublies que Chypre rajoute aussi le conflit local grec/turc. On peut imaginer une invasion totale par la Turquie par ex. avec un PA américain qui viendrait aider et un gouvernement chypriote qui se réfugie au Liban, avec quelques avions et un appui local... Et la Turquie vs. Syrie est aussi une possibilité de scénario. Ugra rajoute Chypre mais aussi la côte sud de la Turquie.

Un type sur le forum ED proposait un scénario sur les Mariannes où tu pilotes un Mi24 "pirate" qui vole depuis un cargo de contrebande et qui attaque diverses cibles dans les Mariannes, interceptant des navires qui se font ensuite aborder par ton équipage... Ca m'a fait marrer mais ça montre qu'avec un peu d'imagination on peut peut-être dépasser les limites d'une carte. Les Mariannes ont l'air d'être une carte inexploitable actuellement, on est d'accord, mais peut-être qu'on trouvera quoi en faire quand même?

----------


## Flappie

C'est vrai que maintenant qu'on peut décoller du "Handy Wind", ça ajoute des possibilités.  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

Oh oui, Syrie dispose de plein de possibilités ! Ton idée Chypriote permet également d'avoir une diversité pour les joueurs en fonction de leurs envie : départ de Akitori (qui serait probablement la dernière base attaquée) pour les hélicos / A10, départ de PA pour les Hornet / Tomcat / Harrier / Apache, départ d'une base au Liban / Israël pour les joueurs voulant voler plus longtemps.
L'usage du Hind ne serait d'ailleurs pas nécessairement aberrant (l'hélico doit encore être à l'inventaire de quelques armées OTAN).

Pour les Mariannes, je ne doute pas qu'on arrive à trouver des trucs à faire et déjà rien qu'avoir un NTTR Naval "rentabilise" la carte (d'autant qu'elle est gratuite !). Terrain de jeu idéal pour du SINKEX.

D'ailleurs pourquoi se limiter à un Hind Pirate, au-delà des hélicos, un Harrier de la CIA ne pourrait pas utiliser un cargo caché pour attaquer des cibles Chinoises discretes ? 

C'est plutôt malin de la part de ED. La carte Caucase est un gros morceau, mais elle vieillit. Mariannes permet de proposer un terrain de jeu gratuit, neuf et donc techniquement au goût du jour (et facile à maintenir à terme car plus petite), pour faire découvrir en free2play le jeu à de nouveau simmers. L'idée étant évidemment ensuite que les joueurs gratuits passent à la caisse avec dans l'idéal un avion et un terrain.

----------


## leatarning

Salut à tous aimant beaucoup flight simulator je voulais savoir si la prise en main de BMS restait accessible même pour une débutante ?

----------


## ze_droopy

> Salut à tous aimant beaucoup flight simulator je voulais savoir si la prise en main de BMS restait accessible même pour une débutante ?


Ca dépend de ce que tu entends par prise en main:
- la gestion des joystick et du "keybinding" en général est à pleurer et nécessite une formation à part...
- les "training" sont anecdotiques, et il faudra passer par des docs tierces ou des vidéos youtube pour se former sur tous les aspects de l'appareil. Mais c'est un peu vrai pour tous les simulateurs, puisque l'apprentissage fait partie du "gameplay"

Si c'est pour un aperçu, genre tour de piste, pour se faire une idée avant de plonger dedans, oui, il est accessible. Pour le reste, c'est touffu, et pas toujours intuitif au niveau de l'interface.

A mon sens si tu veux découvrir la simu "militaire", si ton PC le permet, commence par DCS, version gratuite (avec un Su-25) ou FC3 (payant), qui sont des appareils "simplifiés". Si tu accroches, tu peux considérer que tu es mûre pour attaquer les modules full-fidelity ou F4 BMS.

----------


## Tugais

> - la gestion des joystick et du "keybinding" en général est à pleurer et nécessite une formation à part...
> 
> […]
> 
> A mon sens si tu veux découvrir la simu "militaire", si ton PC le permet, commence par DCS, version gratuite (avec un Su-25) ou FC3 (payant), qui sont des appareils "simplifiés". Si tu accroches, tu peux considérer que tu es mûre pour attaquer les modules full-fidelity ou F4 BMS.


Concernant l'attribution des touches, ça fait un petit moment que ce n'est plus vrai tout de même. Il existe le BMS Alternative Launcher qui fait très bien le job en proposant des options sympas. C'est un point que je vois souvent revenir quand une personne s'intéresse à BMS alors qu'une solution existe depuis plusieurs années maintenant.

Je continue à penser que pour découvrir la simulation, il faut avant tout suivre son envie et se défaire de l'aspect difficulté. Une personne ayant un véritable intérêt et/ou une passion pour un sujet arrivera toujours à surmonter les difficultés qui se présentent à elle. Sincèrement, je crois que Falcon BMS est simplement plus riche que DCS sur l'aspect simulation et pas particulièrement plus compliqué ; encore une fois, c'est une question d'envie et d'attentes.

----------


## Sigps220

Effectivement, il faut avant tout se laisser guider par son envie, d'autant que le ticket d'entrée sur BMS n'est pas haut car la licence Falcon s'achète pour quelques euros. 

Après, mon impression est que Falcon est un poil plus complexe à installer que DCS, car outre le soft en lui même il y a quelques modules quasi obligatoire à installer également. Un peu comme FSX qui nécessite un peu de bidouille pour bien fonctionner, là où Xplane et MSFS sont plus "simples".

Ensuite sur le fond du soft, la simulation la plus abouti du Viper actuellement est sur BMS. Celui de DCS est encore un peu en friche. Ca reste un simulateur full fidelity, avec des systèmes d'armes "complexes". 

Rien d'insurmontable (on y arrive bien), mais il ne faut pas se dégouter et commencer par petits pas en apprenant un système d'arme après l'autre en commençant par les plus simples. C'est le schéma qu'on retrouve sur tous les jets militaires (et même en simulation d'une manière générale).
- Maîtrise le décollage / atterrissage et la navigation (la nav est souvent plus simple qu'en simulateur civil je trouve). Si tu viens du civil ça ira très vite sur ce point.
- Eventuellement le démarrage 
- Mode Air sol avec des bombes non guidés
- Ensuite au choix  en fonction de ses envies et attirances: mode Air Air ou armement Air Sol guidés

Avis perso : ne pas se mettre une barre de difficulté trop haute au début, choisir des adversaires "faciles" pour apprendre à bien maîtriser ses armes. La difficulté viendra ensuite, une fois qu'on sera à l'aise avec les armements. 
Je pense qu'on à tous commencé par bombarder des camions / jeeps posés bien en vue au milieu d'une piste avant d'aller chercher un BMP planqué dans un fourré et entouré de SAM et de chasseurs ennemis. 
Ou la version Air - Air : dézinguer des TU-95 avant d'aller chercher des Su-27.

----------


## ze_droopy

Avoir besoin d'un outil supplémentaire pour lancer le jeu me paraît aux antipodes de l'accessibilité, dont il est question.
Je ne relancerai pas le débat toxique DCS vs BMS.

J'en profite pour continuer à répondre:
Si tu es habitué à MSFS avant 2020 et que la gestion de scènes/avions/autres mods n'a plus de secret, BMS ne te fera pas peur. Il faut juste mettre les mains dans le cambouis.

Si tu découvres MSFS cet année et souhaite découvrir le versant militaire, je te renvoie à mon conseil au-dessus.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Idem, pour une débutante, j'aurai plutôt tendance à recommander DCS avec le SU-25T. Maintenant si c'est l'envie de jouer avec du F-16, et sans devoir claquer trop de neuros (et neuronnes) de suite, BMS est le meilleur choix.

----------


## Tugais

> Effectivement, il faut avant tout se laisser guider par son envie, d'autant que le ticket d'entrée sur BMS n'est pas haut car la licence Falcon s'achète pour quelques euros. 
> 
> Après, mon impression est que Falcon est un poil plus complexe à installer que DCS, car outre le soft en lui même il y a quelques modules quasi obligatoire à installer également. Un peu comme FSX qui nécessite un peu de bidouille pour bien fonctionner, là où Xplane et MSFS sont plus "simples".
> 
> Ensuite sur le fond du soft, la simulation la plus abouti du Viper actuellement est sur BMS. Celui de DCS est encore un peu en friche. Ca reste un simulateur full fidelity, avec des systèmes d'armes "complexes". 
> 
> Rien d'insurmontable (on y arrive bien), mais il ne faut pas se dégouter et commencer par petits pas en apprenant un système d'arme après l'autre en commençant par les plus simples. C'est le schéma qu'on retrouve sur tous les jets militaires (et même en simulation d'une manière générale).
> - Maîtrise le décollage / atterrissage et la navigation (la nav est souvent plus simple qu'en simulateur civil je trouve). Si tu viens du civil ça ira très vite sur ce point.
> - Eventuellement le démarrage 
> ...


C'est vrai qu'il y a le très pratique Weapon Delivery Planner à récupérer lorsque l'on passe aux choses sérieuses et que l'on vole en groupe. Mais c'est loin d'être sorcier à installer, soyons honnêtes. Tout du moins pas plus compliqué que d'installer des mods de la communauté sur DCS.

Pour une personne qui souhaite vivre une expérience solo plus enrichissante et variée je n'hésiterais pas à conseiller BMS grâce à ses campagnes dynamiques présentes sur différents théâtres d'opérations (Corée, Balkans, Baltique, Mer Egée, Moyen-Orient, etc. …). Il peut y avoir de véritables challenges à relever et l'aspect immersion dans un conflit global est inégalée à ce jour selon moi - sans compter qu'en solo, les IA sont infiniment plus capables que l'ersatz d'IA présente sur DCS, voici un exemple de leur comportement en BVR, c'est assez convaincant. Le seul moyen de retrouver dans une moindre mesure cette ambiance sur DCS est de voler par exemple avec les canards ou au sein d'un groupe.

Quoi qu'il en soit, si l'on s'intéresse à BMS il ne faut surtout pas hésiter à se rapprocher de la communauté chez Falcon Lounge. Ils ont également un serveur Discord très actif mais anglophone, c'est à prendre en compte - pas mal de francophones y trainent aussi.




> Avoir besoin d'un outil supplémentaire pour lancer le jeu me paraît aux antipodes de l'accessibilité, dont il est question.
> Je ne relancerai pas le débat toxique DCS vs BMS.
> 
> J'en profite pour continuer à répondre:
> Si tu es habitué à MSFS avant 2020 et que la gestion de scènes/avions/autres mods n'a plus de secret, BMS ne te fera pas peur. Il faut juste mettre les mains dans le cambouis.
> 
> Si tu découvres MSFS cet année et souhaite découvrir le versant militaire, je te renvoie à mon conseil au-dessus.


Tu ne sembles pas connaître DCS Updater GUI Utility donc ?

Il n'y a aucun débat toxique DCS vs BMS sur ce sujet, tu es le seul à y faire allusion alors que je me contente d'être factuel. Je joue presque exclusivement sur DCS en raison de la VR depuis un moment déjà, ça ne m'empêche pas de voir les qualités évidentes d'un autre soft. Après, si l'on fait de la simulation de vol et que l'on n'est pas en mesure de lancer un exécutable et éventuellement de dézipper une archive, il faut peut-être effectivement songer à ne pas se lancer dans une activité qui offrira bien plus de difficultés que ces opérations anodines.

Je ne comprends pas cette attitude consistant à se mettre sur la défensive dès que l'on aborde un autre simulateur que DCS. Il y a parfois le même débat lorsque l'on met en avant les avantages d'IL-2 par rapport à DCS. À un moment il faudrait sortir de ces carcans et se dire que c'est au contraire une chance d'avoir un peu de choix.

Je ne doute pas de toute façon que leatarning trouvera des réponses à,ses interrogations et choisira la simulation qui l'attire le plus. Le plus important au final c'est de s'amuser en découvrant le monde de la simu de combat aérien \o/

----------


## Setzer

DCS gui utility n'est absolument pas un pre requis pour jouer à dcs, c'est déjà plutôt un outil pour utilisateur avancé, pour quelqu'un qui débute le launcher de base se suffit à lui-même...

Si effectivement l'idée est d’installer un soft sans trop se prendre la tête pour tâter un peu du jet militaire et voir si la passion prend, je pense effectivement que dcs est mieux indiqué car sans doute un petit moins aride et a l'avantage de proposer plusieurs modules dont certains pas si chers pour entrer progressivement avant d’accéder aux modules véritablement complexes.

Après si c'est vraiment le F16 qui intéresse, effectivement BMS est sans doute la simu la plus aboutie sur ce jet à ce jour, mais c'est vrai aussi qu'on est beaucoup moins à l'utiliser par ici.

----------


## Qiou87

On a le droit de parler de l'aspect visuel? Pour quelqu'un qui vient de Flight Simulator (je suppose qu'on parle de celui de 2020 du coup), BMS va salement piquer les yeux. DCS, surtout depuis la mise à jour des nuages, tient son rang visuellement parlant.

----------


## Flappie

> Salut à tous aimant beaucoup flight simulator je voulais savoir si la prise en main de BMS restait accessible même pour une débutante ?


Salut leatarning et bienvenue parmi nous !  ::):  Comme tu le vois, il suffit de prononcer le nom de "BMS" pour déchaîner les passions, ici.  :^_^: 

Alors tout dépend de que tu appelles "accessible". Comme tu as déjà arrêté ton choix sur BMS, j'imagine que la configuration des touches ou l'installation du jeu ne sera pas une barrière pour toi. Comme tu expliques venir de Flight Simulator, j'imagine que ta question porte plutôt sur la différence entre simu civil et simu militaire. Côté facilité de pilotage (décollage, tenue en vol, atterrissage), aucun souci : un F-16 est "fly-by-wire", il se pilote comme dans un jeu vidéo, justement. Faut juste faire attention aux virages sur le taxiway, car le F-16 a un centre de gravité assez haut.

Pour les systèmes à bord, là il y a du boulot mais ça s'apprend vite quand on est motivé. Le tout est de procéder par étapes. D'abord apprendre à reconnaître les instruments du cockpit, démarrer l'appareil, naviguer dans les "MFD" (écrans multi-fonction), naviguer à l'aide du TACAN, connaître les menaces rencontrées (avions et défenses au sol), et enfin apprendre à les combattre (missiles, canon, roquettes, bombes). Après il y a encore le ravitaillement en vol mais je te déconseille fortement de commencer par là.

@tous : leatarning a explicitement parlé de BMS, pas la peine de lui rebattre les oreilles avec DCS.  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Mais nooon ça se fait tout seul le ravitaillement en vol  :Lime:  :Boom:  :Splash:

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: *Sortie du patch 4.601*

*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1081893

Taille: 3.91 GB de contenu pour: 

- Spitfire Mk XIV : pilotable





- Gaz MM 72K : véhicule antiaérien pilotable





- Nieuport 28 C1: pilotable





- Tactical code pour le P51D15, le Nieuport 28, tous les tanks. Les tacticals codes seront étendus progressivement à tous les avions plus tard. Il s'agit des numéros personnalisés sur les avions.








- Dynamic Visual Damage (DVD) :  Affichage dynamique des dégâts pour : le P51D15, le Nieuport 28, tous les tanks. Le reste des avions seront traité au cours de l'année.








- Nouvelles explosions pour les bombes avec des variations en fonction de la taille de la bombe utilisée.






- Amélioration des explosions dans l'eau.

- Amélioration de 19 gares sur la carte Bodenplatte pour les villes : Antwerp, Liege, Mainz, Frankfurt, Bonn, Cologne, Duisburg, Brussels, Charleroi, Düsseldorf, Munster, Koblenz, Eindhoven, Tilburg, Nijmegen, Essen, Enschede, Hengelo, Osnabrück






- Gestion des incendies : 
* Augmentation des chances d'explosion des réservoirs en fonction du niveau d'essence du réservoir touché. Plus il est vide, plus il y a des chance de le faire exploser (plus de gaz inflammable). 
* Possibilité d'éteindre un incendie en le soufflant à haute vitesse.


Pour le reste: 

Main features
1. Spitfire Mk.XIV Collector Plane is available to all owners of Battle of Normandy Premium Edition;
2. Nieuport 28.C1 is available to all owners of Flying Circus Vol. 2 and the Early Access program for Vol. 2 officially starts;
3. 25 mm 72-К AA gun on GAZ-MM truck is available to customers who prepurchased it;
4. New special mission type for QMB mode and 5 single missions added for AAA guns;
5. Dynamic Visual Damage (DVD) technology is added to the sim, that shows (with some limitations) the hit marks of projectiles on various objects. At the moment it works for all detailed tanks of Tank Crew - Clash at Prokhorovka, 72-K GAZ-MM AAA, P-51D-15 fighter, and Nieuport 28.C1 airplane;
6. Dynamic tactical markings technology is added to the sim, allowing to customize the tactical numbers on aircraft and vehicles. At the moment it works for all detailed tanks of Tank Crew - Clash at Prokhorovka, 72-K GAZ-MM AAA, P-51D-15 fighter, and Nieuport 28.C1 airplane; 
7. More detailed railyards added to 19 cities on the Rhineland map (Bodenplatte): Antwerp, Liege, Mainz, Frankfurt, Bonn, Cologne, Duisburg, Brussels, Charleroi, Düsseldorf, Munster, Koblenz, Eindhoven, Tilburg, Nijmegen, Essen, Enschede, Hengelo, Osnabrück;
8. Completely new graphical effects are added for all munitions in the game for ground, water and object impacts and for midair explosions;
9. All F, G and K series Bf 109 fighters got the corrected tail models. Now the sturdiness of their elements are on par with the rest of the fighters and these elements can be shot off individually;
10. 4K quality external texturing added for MC.202 fighter and Ju 88 bomber while all Spitfires, Bf 109s, Bf 110s, Ju 87, Ju 88 and U-2VS cockpits were updated;


Aircraft improvements
11. Spitfire Mk.XIV added to Rhineland Career mode (Bodenplatte) to the following squadrons the player can join: No. 41 Squadron RAF, No. 130 Squadron RAF, No. 350 (Belgian) Squadron RAF, No. 402 Squadron RCAF and No. 610 Squadron RAF.
12. The player flight takes off correctly in the 15th mission of the “Achtung Spitfire!” campaign;
13. An issue that could cause a AI fighter to approach to an air target too close and potentially to collide with it has been corrected;
14. AI fighter correctly attack balloons;
15. AI pilots aiming the MGs and guns at ground targets has been corrected;
16. Less experienced AI pilots engage the ground targets at closer distances;
17. Flying Circus aircraft visibility at large distances has been corrected to correspond to other aircraft in the game (it was 3 times lower);
18. Fuel tank and ammo explosion effects can be observed on other players in multiplayer;
19. An issue with potential fuel tank catastrophic detonation in case of engine(s) fire has been corrected;
20. The power of a fuel tank explosion now depends on the actual amount of ignited fuel or fuel vapors in a partially spent fuel tank;
21. Modeling of the putting out the fuel tank fire by sideslipping the aircraft at high speed has been improved;
22. Multiple ammo storage explosions are now possible (previously it could happen only once);
23. Maximum ATA near the ground level with C3 injection system on Fw-190 A5/A6 has been corrected (increased);
24. Roll shaking at high speed corrected for AI or mouse controlled Sopwith Dolphin;
25. A visual bar on the rotating Fw 190 A-6 spinner removed;
26. Rear formation light corrected on Fw 190 A-6;
27. Fw 190 A-8 small clock hand restored;
28. Added missing luminous paint on some Tempest, Spitfire Mk.IX, Bf 110 G-2 and Ju 52 instruments;
29. P-38 formation lights corrected;
30. Spitfire IX mirror position corrected;
31. Oil from the damaged engine on canopy effect corrected on P-51D-15;
32. A small visual issue corrected on MC.202 (attitude indicator tube); 



Player controlled tanks improvements
33. All detailed tanks now have tactical numbers in Last Chance and Breaking Point tank campaigns;
34. Radio antennas on all Tank Crew detailed tanks can be damaged by enemy fire (in addition to damageable radio equipment that was modeled before);
35. Detailed tanks won't 'freeze in the air' after colliding with another object that was later moved;
36. AI gunners will properly burst fire the coaxial MGs of the detailed tanks;
37. An issue with the inability to hit the gun barrel on some tanks has been fixed;
38. Pz.Kpfw.III Ausf.M lower turret armor has been corrected;
39. The missing part of the Pz.Kpfw.III Ausf.M ammo reserve can be damaged by enemy fire;
40. T-34-76 UTZ (1943) coaxial MG can be damaged by enemy fire;
41. Additional external parts of Pz.Kpfw.VI Ausf.H1 like various covers and splashers can be shot off;
42. KV-1 and SU-152 splashers and rear deflector can be shot off;


Additional improvements
43. A graphics issue that caused z-fighting of the shadows on certain buildings in MSAA x4 mode has been corrected;
44. External objects like trees, buildings and aircraft drop visible shadows on the player aircraft or vehicle and its cockpit in non-VR mode;
45. Gamma can be lowered down to 0.5 for more comfort in VR mode;
46. A visible city blocks shadow 'border' at large distances has been minimized;
47. A visible city blocks fog 'border' at large distances has been minimized;
48. An issue with certain European buildings glowing in the night has been fixed;
49. A GUI issue that could cause the regiment symbols to disappear from the Career creation screen has been fixed;
50. A GUI issue that could cause the mission start coordinates to reset to 0 on the Career HQ screen;

51. Water explosions of large bombs have dedicated graphical effects;
52. 50, 100, 250, 500, 1000(1800) and 2500 kg bombs now have more diverse graphical explosion effects;
53. Soviet Tank Crew tanks headlamp lens, visor, and mirror textures have been improved;
54. The issues with pilots and tankers animations have been fixed in multiplayer;
55. The bomber group leader will correctly proceed to the next waypoint after dropping the bombs.

*La news sur C6*:  https://www.checksix-fr.com/

----------


## Setzer

J'ai testouillé vite fait cette maj hier, le Spit XIV est vraiment très agréable et très efficace à la fois puissant et manœuvrant avec un armement qui change des lances bouchons du P51.
Par contre assez déçu du nouveau modèle de dommages en tout cas sur le P51 ou  je n'ai pas vu de nette différence à part la tôle qui révèle un peu la structure interne qui change des bêtes textures "trou" mais on reste très très loin du rendu des dégâts des warbird sur DCS pour le coup.

Ah oui les nouvelles explosions sont très bien aussi.

----------


## Qiou87

Superbe ce changelog pour IL2.

Pour ceux qui, comme moi, ont hâte de voir arriver l'Atlantique sud (Malouines & Terre de feu) de Razbam sur DCS, encore un peu de teasing sur leur FB (Lago Fagnano):



Ca donne quand même bien envie.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Quelqu'un a testé l'Early Access de Battle of Normandy ?

----------


## Setzer

Je l'ai mais tu n'as pas accès à la carte, juste aux avions au fur et à mesure et en l'état je n'ai pu voler que sur le spit XIV, les trucs de rampants ça m’intéresse moins  ::):

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ok, et comment il est ce spit ?  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Top top top, bon armement, maniabilité à la spit mais avec moteur bien pêchu!

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ok merci, je vais peut -être me laisser tenter  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Bah de toute façon j'étais sold rien qu'avec la période et le théâtre d'opérations ^^

----------


## Tugais

> Si effectivement l'idée est d’installer un soft sans trop se prendre la tête pour tâter un peu du jet militaire et voir si la passion prend, je pense effectivement que dcs est mieux indiqué car sans doute un petit moins aride et a l'avantage de proposer plusieurs modules dont certains pas si chers pour entrer progressivement avant d’accéder aux modules véritablement complexes.


Ah mais carrément, vous avez parfaitement raison, DCS reste infiniment plus _user friendly_ pour quelqu'un qui voudrait se lancer en douceur. Mon point de vue était certainement trop étriqué et je n'avais en tête que la personne passionnée qui veut se lancer, dans ces cas là on fait plus souvent abstraction des petites contraintes d'UI.

Et pour l'aspect visuel, là encore, il n'y a pas photo, DCS est clairement à un autre niveau. Si on attache pas mal d'importance aux graphismes alors DCS est le seul candidat pour les jets modernes.

--

Les changelogs d'IL-2 c'est tout de même presque à chaque fois de bonnes claques. Ces types sont vraiment fantastiques !

----------


## war-p

> Ah mais carrément, vous avez parfaitement raison, DCS reste infiniment plus _user friendly_ pour quelqu'un qui voudrait se lancer en douceur. Mon point de vue était certainement trop étriqué et je n'avais en tête que la personne passionnée qui veut se lancer, dans ces cas là on fait plus souvent abstraction des petites contraintes d'UI.
> 
> Et pour l'aspect visuel, là encore, il n'y a pas photo, DCS est clairement à un autre niveau. Si on attache pas mal d'importance aux graphismes alors DCS est le seul candidat pour les jets modernes.
> 
> --
> 
> Les changelogs d'IL-2 c'est tout de même presque à chaque fois de bonnes claques. Ces types sont vraiment fantastiques !


Ouais enfin les "graphismes" ça participe bien à l'immersion dans un simulateur quand même.  :;):

----------


## frostphoenyx

Non ! Vous êtes que des graphic whores ! 

Moi je ne joue qu'à ça !

----------


## Aghora

Yeah, DCS is cool but have you tried réduire la taille sur le disque dur de DCS et tous ses modules ?

Je pose sérieusement la question, c'est un jeu que j'aime beaucoup mais qui demande un gros investissement et surtout beaucoup de place sur le disque dur à mesure qu'on rajoute des modules.

J'ai dû le désinstaller pour faire de la place mais j'aimerais bien y rejouer et comme il prend beaucoup de place et que j'aimerais m'acheter d'autres modules (genre la carte de Syrie). Y a t il un moyen de pas installer tous les modules, comme la carte du golfe Persique, je m'en fiche un peu si j'ai celle de Syrie ? Ou autre astuce ?

Par ailleurs, je pense remplacer un jour mon Saitek X-52, il grince trop et bloque parfois si je force pas assez et si c'est trop il part trop loin, c'est un peu gênant...Vous me conseillez quoi comme bon Joystick à peu près abordable et de même facture ?

----------


## Setzer

Oui tu un une icone en forme de carré dans le menu principal qui te permet d'installer les modules que tu veux à la carte.

Pour le stick le T16000 a très bonne réputation niveau qualité/prix

----------


## Flappie

> Par ailleurs, je pense remplacer un jour mon Saitek X-52, il grince trop et bloque parfois si je force pas assez et si c'est trop il part trop loin, c'est un peu gênant...Vous me conseillez quoi comme bon Joystick à peu près abordable et de même facture ?


Tu peux faire un tour par ici pour te donner une idée. Attention, les tarifs sont montés à cause du boom FS2020.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Par ailleurs, je pense remplacer un jour mon Saitek X-52, il grince trop et bloque parfois si je force pas assez et si c'est trop il part trop loin, c'est un peu gênant...Vous me conseillez quoi comme bon Joystick à peu près abordable et de même facture ?


Quand ça arrive à mon X52 Pro un coup de savon de marseille et c'est reparti pour 2 ans.

----------


## vodKapom

Ou du WD-40 :D
J'entretiens mon X52 ainsi depuis... 10 ans ?

----------


## ETBSmorgan

> Yeah, DCS is cool but have you tried réduire la taille sur le disque dur de DCS et tous ses modules ?
> 
> Je pose sérieusement la question, c'est un jeu que j'aime beaucoup mais qui demande un gros investissement et surtout beaucoup de place sur le disque dur à mesure qu'on rajoute des modules.
> 
> J'ai dû le désinstaller pour faire de la place mais j'aimerais bien y rejouer et comme il prend beaucoup de place et que j'aimerais m'acheter d'autres modules (genre la carte de Syrie). Y a t il un moyen de pas installer tous les modules, comme la carte du golfe Persique, je m'en fiche un peu si j'ai celle de Syrie ? Ou autre astuce ?
> 
> Par ailleurs, je pense remplacer un jour mon Saitek X-52, il grince trop et bloque parfois si je force pas assez et si c'est trop il part trop loin, c'est un peu gênant...Vous me conseillez quoi comme bon Joystick à peu près abordable et de même facture ?


J'ai remplacé mon stick par un vkb gladiator premium et j'ai gardé le throttle. Entre les deux stick c'est le jour et la nuit.

----------


## Setzer

Il est "a peu près abordable" le vkb gladiator premium?

----------


## war-p

Si t'as 200 balles et du stock, oui.

----------


## Bacab

> Si t'as 200 balles et du stock, oui.


Le stock est effectivement un problème chez eux. J'ai attendu 3 mois pour pouvoir en commander un et il a fallu que je martèle F5 pendant 2 heures pour pouvoir finir la commande  :nawak: 
Le stick en lui même me plait bien : il a remplacé le T16000 que j'utilisais pour les warbirds, et mon stick de warthog + palonnier que j'utilisais pour les avions plus modernes. 
Ça fait de la place sur et sous le bureau et ce n'est pas plus mal. Je trouve le stick un peu léger donc faut un peu le coincer pour éviter qu'il bouge lorsqu'on l'actionne. A noter que le ministick et les molettes ne sont pas reconnues comme des axes mais comme des boutons : ça surprend au début mais dans DCS et Il-2 ça se configure bien.

----------


## Setzer

C'est 200 ttc ou c'est comme virpil ou quand tu commande tu te retrouve avec le double du prix parce que prix affichés ht, hirs frais?

----------


## Bacab

> C'est 200 ttc ou c'est comme virpil ou quand tu commande tu te retrouve avec le double du prix parce que prix affichés ht, hirs frais?


Tout compris (avec FDP) j'ai payé 201.94€

----------


## Setzer

Ah oui donc rapport qualité/prix c'est pas mal du tout.

----------


## Aghora

J'ai regardé, y a pas de throttle avec.

Je vais voir si je peux démonter la base du X52 pour nettoyer ce qui bloque.

EDIT : pas besoin, c'était le bout de plastique sous le gros ressort qui coinçait, j'ai mis de la graisse du coup c'est mieux.

----------


## ETBSmorgan

Tu gardes la throttle du X52.

Sinon plateaun en verre de mon côté pour le bureau, les pads du VKB y accroche très fort.

----------


## davidmontpellier

*Inscription pour la mission de mardi soir.*
Une personne, l'avion et le type de mission. Pas plus de deux type d'avions par personnes.
Flappie va recycler une ancienne mission. (merci Flappie  ::):  )

*David - F/A-18C SEAD/CAS/CAP*

----------


## ze_droopy

Dusty - F-14B, F/A-18C

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> *Inscription pour la mission de mardi soir.*
> Une personne, l'avion et le type de mission. Pas plus de deux type d'avions par personnes.
> Flappie va recycler une ancienne mission. (merci Flappie  )
> 
> 
> *David - F/A-18C SEAD/CAS/CAP
> **Dusty - F-14B, F/A-18C
> **MirabelleBenou - A-10C II - CAS*

----------


## Qiou87

> *Inscription pour la mission de mardi soir.*
> Une personne, l'avion et le type de mission. Pas plus de deux type d'avions par personnes.
> Flappie va recycler une ancienne mission. (merci Flappie  )
> 
> *David - F/A-18C SEAD/CAS/CAP
> Dusty - F-14B, F/A-18C
> MirabelleBenou - A-10C II - CAS
> Qiou - Viper/Viggen - CAP/SEAD/CAS*

----------


## TuxFr78

> *Inscription pour la mission de mardi soir.*
> Une personne, l'avion et le type de mission. Pas plus de deux type d'avions par personnes.
> Flappie va recycler une ancienne mission. (merci Flappie  )
> 
> *David - F/A-18C SEAD/CAS/CAP
> Dusty - F-14B, F/A-18C
> MirabelleBenou - A-10C II - CAS
> Qiou - Viper/Viggen - CAP/SEAD/CAS
> TuxFr78 - A-10C II - CAS*


Faut que j'étrenne ma nouvelle livrée  ::wub::

----------


## Setzer

Setzer Viggen/Hornet CAP/SEAD/CAS/Ménage/repassage/préparation repas/fait revenir l'être aimé*.

*résultats non garantis, prestations soumises à conditions

----------


## ETBSmorgan

Morgan F/A-18C SEAD/CAS/CAP ou autre  :;): 

Sinon attention supercarrier est cassé en 2.7, il faut utiliser le stennis pour décoller à plusieurs  ::(: (parait que déployer ses ailes avant le blast deflector règle le problème mais j'ai pas testé).

----------


## Flappie

Flappie en Viggen  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

> Sinon attention supercarrier est cassé en 2.7, il faut utiliser le stennis pour décoller à plusieurs (parait que déployer ses ailes avant le blast deflector règle le problème mais j'ai pas testé).


D'ailleurs question sur le Supercarrier, j'ai remarqué que le catapultage des Tomcat est bien plus long, car il n'y a qu'un seul avion en même temps sur une catapulte double. C'est un bug, où comme l'avion est plus large, il n'est pas possible d'en mettre 2 de fronts ? 

J'ai l'impression par contre, que les Hornets se mettent bien par paire sur les catapultes de manière simultanée.

----------


## Papanowel

Dispo en A10C2

----------


## Ranger 28

Désolé, mais je vais vous faire faux bond. Demain soir, pas de Ranger. Soyez sages.

Non, j'déconne, éclatez vous bien.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

On est au moins 3 A-10c II \o/
Alors pour info, on a découverts avec Lilian hier que c'est une bonne idée de changer ses codes laser et de ne pas rester sur celui par défaut ^^
Surtout quand on fait une passe en même temps !

----------


## Flappie

> On est au moins 3 A-10c II \o/
> Alors pour info, on a découverts avec Lilian hier que c'est une bonne idée de changer ses codes laser et de ne pas rester sur celui par défaut ^^
> Surtout quand on fait une passe en même temps !


Eh oui !  ::):  On avait fait un défrichage il y a quelques mois pour vérifier ce qui était possible ou non par appareil concernant le changement des code laser en vol (voir ici), parce que ça peut servir quand 10 vautours visent 10 proies différentes dans le même hectare.

----------


## partizan

Viggen si attaque navire sinon 2000 ou Viper

----------


## Elidji

Je voudrais bien vous rejoindre mais je ne sais pas où vous vous donnez rdv ? Discord ? Teamspeak ?

Ça serait sûrement en F/A-18 CAP/CAS/SEAD

----------


## Flappie

Je t'envoie notre Discord tout de suite.

----------


## sentepu

présent ce soir en JF-17

----------


## papagueff

Papagueff présent ce soir en A10c ou F18

----------


## FIVE-one

Présent ce soir en Hornet ou A10C

----------


## Major_Shepard

Présent F18  ::):

----------


## vodKapom

Hello, je me demandais si l'un d'entre vous streamait les soirées du mardi ? J'aimerais bien participer, en tant que viewer ^^
Merci

----------


## Setzer

Je sais que nico diffuse sur youtube mais stream direct je crois pas, après ça peut se faire via discord.

----------


## vodKapom

Un replay sur youtube ça m'irait bien aussi !

----------


## Setzer

Cherche la chaine de EmpNicolas tu as déjà quelques replay pour te donner envie de t'envoyer en l'air avec nous  ::):

----------


## vodKapom

Merci ! Je vais passer la journée de travail à regarder ses vidéos ^^

----------


## Qiou87

Chouette mission hier soir. Impressionnant comme le Caucase devient presque sympa avec de beaux nuages et éclairages... la mission était chouette en Viggen, j’espère que tout le monde s’est marré.

Et ce matin je vois dans CPC la news de Sebum sur Fights On, le crowdfunding de Mover/Lemoine pour son école de dogfight réel.  ::o:  Qui n’atteindra pas son objectif d’ailleurs.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Dommage...

----------


## Papanowel

Merci pour la mission Flappie. 
J'avoue prendre plus de plaisir sur ce type de partie que d'aller écumer un serveur 4YA.

De mon côté, beaucoup de frustrations, j'avais oublié quelques éléments importants dans l'utilisation du A10C2.

----------


## Qiou87

> Dommage...


Ouais mettre des simmeurs dans de vrais jets c’est le cran après la GranTurismo Academy  ::lol::  Une belle idée mais je sais pas si la communauté est assez large pour supporter ce style de projet. D’autant que dans le monde actuel tu vas pas forcément pouvoir faire voyager les pilotes si tes vainqueurs sont un coréen et un allemand, pour voler aux USA.

----------


## Flappie

> Chouette mission hier soir. Impressionnant comme le Caucase devient presque sympa avec de beaux nuages et éclairages... la mission était chouette en Viggen, j’espère que tout le monde s’est marré.


Oui ça m'a aussi fait plaisir de "peindre" ces nuages (en vrai, j'ai choisi un preset pas trop handicapant pour la CAS  :^_^: ). J'ai moi aussi pris mon pied en Viggen, d'autant que c'est la première fois que j'ajoute le MiG-21 à mon tableau de chasse.  :Cigare: 

Petit bémol par contre pour hier : nous étions 5 en tout et pour tout sur la globale (121 AM), dont je crois 3 Viggen. Où était la CAP, à part sur la 251 ?
Par chance, nous étions partis avec des Sidewinder et nous avons pu dépanner les A-10C avec nos faibles moyens.

N'hésitez pas à donner vos avis sur la mission d'hier, ça me permet de mieux penser mes prochaines missions.

----------


## Setzer

Bah pareil de mon côté, mission au poil malgré mes soucis de navigation, ça aurait mérité un chouille de concertation avec le reste de la cas une fois nos bateaux traités mais sinon on s'est bien amusés.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, le cafouillage vient de mon script qui ne s'est pas déclenché quand on a tapé les bateaux. J'avais utilisé "life less than 80%" mais il semblerait que cette condition n'inclut pas la mort instantanée du navire... Je vais retester tout ça à froid pour comprendre.
Bref, sans signe du message de victoire, je pensais que tout était encore à faire. Quelques minutes plus tard, Zan a confirmé visuellement qu'il n'y avait plus aucun navire russe à flot dans la baie.

----------


## Aghora

Je suis en train de découvrir AITrack, un tracker de visage avec webcam, à utiliser avec OpenTrack.

Alors j'ai vu des vidéos où ça marchait bien. J'ai essayé avec ma gueule et je crois que le programme aime pas ma tête parce que je l'ai essayé et quand j'approche un poil trop ma tête (mais on voit mon visage en entier quand même), le tracker n'arrive plus à suivre mon visage ou bien très laborieusement. 
Mais ça dépend de l'installation aussi. Chez vous ça marchera peut-être mieux, je vous le met donc ici.

----------


## TuxFr78

> Oui ça m'a aussi fait plaisir de "peindre" ces nuages (en vrai, j'ai choisi un preset pas trop handicapant pour la CAS ). J'ai moi aussi pris mon pied en Viggen, d'autant que c'est la première fois que j'ajoute le MiG-21 à mon tableau de chasse. 
> 
> Petit bémol par contre pour hier : nous étions 5 en tout et pour tout sur la globale (121 AM), dont je crois 3 Viggen. Où était la CAP, à part sur la 251 ?
> Par chance, nous étions partis avec des Sidewinder et nous avons pu dépanner les A-10C avec nos faibles moyens.
> 
> N'hésitez pas à donner vos avis sur la mission d'hier, ça me permet de mieux penser mes prochaines missions.


La mission est super intéressante en A10 avec les nuages trop bas pour se protéger des SAM et qui empêchent l'utilisation massive de GBU12 en imposant de rester bas
J'ai même pu faire des passes canon sur un convoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

Ah et juste une autre question : on était pas censé passer à la V4 de ce topic depuis 200 pages  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## war-p

> Ah et juste une autre question : on était pas censé passer à la V4 de ce topic depuis 200 pages  ?


Je suis sûr que t'as mal lu  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Ah et juste une autre question : on était pas censé passer à la V4 de ce topic depuis 200 pages  ?


C'est plus nécessaire techniquement depuis un moment. Mais bon, ça reste une sorte de tradition sur le forum...  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Bon voila j'ai mis à jour le google doc...
Dire que j'ai vraiment commencé DCS en aout dernier, je suis vraiment un ienclit  :Facepalm:

----------


## Qiou87

> Bon voila j'ai mis à jour le google doc...
> Dire que j'ai vraiment commencé DCS en aout dernier, je suis vraiment un ienclit


Et encore, tu as oublié de mettre "Assets" dans Divers, qui fait référence au WWII Assets Pack que tu dois avoir vu tous les warbirds que tu pratiques. Ce qui fait que tu as plus de modules que Flappie, et beaucoup d'autres canards.  ::ninja:: 

ED te remercie

----------


## Setzer

J'en ai jamais que 2 de plus que toi je te ferais dire, pas de quoi fanfaronner  :<_<:

----------


## Qiou87

> J'en ai jamais que 2 de plus que toi je te ferais dire, pas de quoi fanfaronner


J'ai commencé DCS en décembre 2019, tu veux qu'on compare au nombre de modules achetés/mois?  ::trollface:: 

Mais j'admets, j'ai quelques modules que j'ai encore à peine piloté. Dont le Hind, j'ai 0 heure dessus bizarrement...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

À tout hasard, personne ne planquerait de référence de points d’intérêt pour l’environnement Syrie ?

Je cherche une référence pour me familiariser avec ce qu’Ugra Media aurait modélisé et en repères VFR.

Que ce soit du .kmz pour Google Earth. Ou un .miz avec des déclencheurs sur les différentes positions. N’importe quoi en fait, puisque les POI sont noyés dans la masse.
Par ex, on a pu voir le récent stade ajouté à Haifa, où on a quelques bâtiments importants, comme un centre médical, un bâtiment ministériel, et d’autres.
Mais aucun n’est identifié simplement.

En cherchant des références, je suis tombé sur du .miz qui identifie les hélipads (rien à voir avec des POI mais ça servira) :
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3312093/
(les documents associés sont également très utiles)

Ici quelques points d’intérêts divers (dont possibles cibles et autres), référencées par un membre de la communauté :
https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/245319...omment-4449548

À titre de comparaison, OrbX, qui a produit des POI pour X-Plane et sa couverture orthophoto de l’état de Washington (et Orégon) avait partagé un .kmz qui référence tous les POI fournis avec leur contenu.
Vraiment très pratique.
J’aurais aimé quelque chose de similaire de la part d’Ugra Media.

Rien sous le coude alors ?

----------


## Setzer

Pareil le hind dois manquer de sex appeal car j'ai pas volé une minute dessus.

Puis bon, maintenant ça devrait se tasser mes achats compulsifs sur DCS.

Y reste quoi d'interessant à venir? hein? Quoi l’Apache? Quoi le A-6? oh sh... ::sad::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Mouais… que ce soit Apache ou autre tondeuse. J’espère surtout qu’ils vont faire une passe sur l’IA.
J’ai un collègue qui s’intéresse à la campagne Pandemic (quelque chose) pour le Ka-50, mais avec les limitations de l’IA, j’espère que le contenu aura été développé pour esquiver les incohérences que ça produit.

Ça te fera déjà des économies côté campagnes ?  :^_^:

----------


## Setzer

Oh tu sais je suis un garçon raisonnable, je ne craque jamais en dehors des périodes de soldes  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

@Bourrinopathe : Ugra Media, c'est tout petit il me semble. Genre une ou deux personnes. Niveau com,ils se sont améliorés en filmant les nouveautés avant parution . Mais c'est tout. Quand tu remontes un bug chez eux,tu ne sais jamais s'il est pris en compte ou pas. Donc tu peux demander un kmz si tu veux, mais je doute qu'ils accèdent à ta demande.

----------


## Qiou87

> Mouais… que ce soit Apache ou autre tondeuse. J’espère surtout qu’ils vont faire une passe sur l’IA.
> J’ai un collègue qui s’intéresse à la campagne Pandemic (quelque chose) pour le Ka-50, mais avec les limitations de l’IA, j’espère que le contenu aura été développé pour esquiver les incohérences que ça produit.
> 
> Ça te fera déjà des économies côté campagnes ?


L’IA c’est prévu, comme tu dis c’est un manque aujourd’hui et ça le sera encore plus avec la campagne dynamique l’an prochain. Laquelle permettra d’ailleurs de tirer partie de l’Apache et du Hind ; tu commences les premiers tours en SEAD, tu fais éventuellement quelques frappes de précision sur de grands sites majeurs de l’ennemi, puis petit à petit tu délaisses les jets pour l’A10C et les helicos en support du front, laissant aux IA la tâche de CAP qu’ils maîtrisent plutôt bien (surtout une fois les SAM désactivés). Ça permet de varier les plaisirs au sein d’une même campagne, là où les campagnes scriptées sont quasiment toutes mono-appareil.

----------


## Flappie

> Ah et juste une autre question : on était pas censé passer à la V4 de ce topic depuis 200 pages  ?


C'est pas aux admins de gérer ça ?  ::blink::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour les infos !
Et ouaip, vu la galère pour trouver des infos, même communautaires, je me doute maintenant que Ugra Media n’a pas fourni de référence particulière.
C’est dommage, ça mettrait en valeur le travail accompli. Le terrain Syrie est globalement très réussi pour le moment et bien adapté à DCS.
Si je mets la main sur quelque chose d’intéressant, je préviens.

----

@Flappie : pour le topac tu peux créer un nouveau sujet pour transférer tout le petit monde et sceller celui-ci en prévenant un modo qui le cloturera.
Il y aura un lien vers le nouveau fil dans le dernier message ou pas loin pour les égarés.

----------


## FIVE-one

> Tant qu'on ne pourra pas confier une mission à l'IA et compter sur elle pour l'accomplir de façon raisonnable sans devoir lui tenir la main, une campagne dynamique dans DCS va rester très irréaliste à mon sens. Il faut que l'IA sache parcourir un plan de vol sans se taper le terrain, vole à une altitude cohérente avec sa mission, utilise ses armes aux bonnes distances d'engagement et à bon escient (ex: tirer son HARM sur un SAM qui engage AVANT de break défensif, plutôt que de partir défensif direct), que les vols qu'on va grouper (par ex. escorte avec CAS ou Strike) fassent leur travail proprement... Pour que les échecs de ces missions prévues puissent être imputées aux aléas de la guerre: mauvaise planification du commandant (le joueur), contre-offensive ou interception surprise de l'ennemi... Bref des choses qui arrivent et qui seront "justes" pour le joueur. Une IA qui fait un truc débile et n'accomplit pas sa mission, c'est extrêmement frustrant et injuste en tant que joueur.
> 
> Quelques exemples aujourd'hui d'offensives qui foirent de manière injuste dans Libération:
> - conquérir une ville pour faire reculer la ligne de front: les troupes au sol ennemies sont anéanties par mes A-10C et AV-8B, mes chars sont plantés dans les vergers. Au tour suivant l'ennemi a repeuplé sa ligne de front et rebelotte. 
> - détruire une usine de 4 bâtiments qui rapporte 40M$ par tour à l'ennemi: le vol allié de F-15E ne détruit que le premier bâtiment avec 2x 8 bombes en tout, les 3 autres sont intacts (maintenant 30M$/40 pour l'équipe adverse) re-
> - une patrouille est placée en escorte CAP d'un package SEAD chargé de détruire un SA-10. Le vol d'escorte part pleine PC au devant du vol SEAD pour aller chercher un hélico qui vole à 500ft à côté du SA-10. Le vol d'escorte se fait atomiser par le SA-10, la SEAD n'a pas de couverture et se fait exploser sur le chemin du retour par deux Mig-25 venus les intercepter. re-re-
> 
> Je pourrai continuer mais je crois que vous avez saisi l'idée. J'adore le potentiel d'une campagne dynamique et j'ai passé presque 50h de jeu sur Libération. Y'a clairement quelque chose à faire avec ça et j'ai hâte de voir ce qu'ED va pondre. Mais je ne me fais pas d'illusions: si l'aspect IA n'évolue pas drastiquement à côté, ça restera décevant face à une campagne scriptée bien faite.


J'arrive un peu après la bataille mais j'ai trouvé votre échange très intéressant.
En fait, le problème est qu'on voit très vite que DCS reste "limité" dans son design à soit :
- de l'engagement multi pur et dur si on veut monter un vrai strike package/COMAO complexe
- des scénarios plutôt simpliste solo ou coop contre une IA qui est, de facto et dès la conception de Flanker 2.0, plutôt limitée à des tasks basiques.

Personnellement, je ressens rapidement les limites de ce qu'on peut faire dans le simu (sans passer par des scripts complexes du moins, et en utilisant seulement les outils livrés avec l'éditeur)
De ma courte expérience avec l'éditeur, les ordres sont plutôt simplistes et on ne peut fournir aux IA que des ordres simples (critère alti, vitesse,...)

Idem pour ce qui est de créer une mission multi. A moins de passer par un briefing complexe avant vol, pas de possibilité de donner des consignes transparentes aux joueurs (IRL, la partie purement tactique du briefing dure au moins 30 min à présenter. C'est déjà le produit condensé d'un brainstorm entre spécialistes rens et équipages qui aura duré entre 1h et 3h. Et je parle là d'une mission d'entraînement courante... ca vous donne une idée de la durée d'une préparation de mission réelle) Le but du briefing étant de recenser tous les cas possibles qu'on pourrait rencontrer et "mettre dans des cases" chaque cas pour avoir la solution rapide à sortir. Plus c'est simple, mieux c'est. "Keep It Stupid Simple"

Par exemple, pour éviter que les SWEEPers partent à dache courser des cibles et laissent les strikers se faire éclater comme des saucisses, il faudrait pouvoir donner des critères d'engagement :
-"commit criteria" qui dit que bêtement à partir de quelle distance les chasseurs vont honorer la menace.
-"drop criteria" qui dit qu'au dela de telle distance des chasseurs "cold" deviennent "no factor".
Les chasseurs peuvent donc continuer à pousser devant le package ou accompagner les strikers tant qu'aucune menace ne rentre dans un critère. Comme disait Qiou, des chasseurs qu'on pousse et qui nous laissent passer, c'est "task achieved" même si on n'a pas tiré un seul coup de feu.

D'un autre côté, je comprends que DCS n'offre pas d'emblée toutes ces options. Pour donner des consignes cohérentes avec une mission complexe, il faudrait presque un logiciel velu comme Modern Command Operation (CMANO, que je conseille aux gens intéressés par du hardcore sim. Je vous en reparlerai plus tard, ou je vais digresser pendant 4h)



*TL:DR :* à moins de passer beaucoup de temps à scripter, ou à briefer en multi, c'est en l'état impossible de faire un vrai scénar cohérent sur DCS

----------


## MirabelleBenou

En fait il faudrait réussir à intégrer DCS dans CMANO  :'-D

----------


## Tugais

Sinon il reste la possibilité d'utiliser CA pour orchestrer les manoeuvres des IA, voir parfois de prendre possession d'une unité pour créer de la surprise. Ça change considérablement la donne pour les joueurs qui agissent en général de façon beaucoup plus prudente.

----------


## ze_droopy

@Five: jette aussi un oeil à MOOSE. Il y a des pièces de puzzle IA/Scripting, dont certaines font ce que tu imagines je crois.
Mais oui, il faut mettre les mains dans le lua.

----------


## FIVE-one

> En fait il faudrait réussir à intégrer DCS dans CMANO  :'-D


Quelle glorieuse idée. Déjà que TacView y est intégré, c'est la suite logique !

@ze droopy : j'ai entendu parler de MOOSE. Faut vraiment que j'y jette un oeil.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Quelle glorieuse idée. Déjà que TacView y est intégré, c'est la suite logique !


[offtopik] paskon est vendredaye et que dès fois cay bien de se la petaye grave, certains modèles CMANO sur TacView sont de moi \o/ 
A l'occaze, faudra que je les rebosses un peu, certains sont cracra.
[/offtopik]

Bon après faut pas se leurrer, avoir une simu du niveau de CMANO embarquée dans DCS (ou DCS dans CMANO, peu importe), je pense que les machines qui peuvent faire tourner ça sont pas encore sorties.....

----------


## war-p

> [offtopik] paskon est vendredaye et que dès fois cay bien de se la petaye grave, certains modèles CMANO sur TacView sont de moi \o/ 
> A l'occaze, faudra que je les rebosses un peu, certains sont cracra.
> [/offtopik]
> 
> Bon après faut pas se leurrer, avoir une simu du niveau de CMANO embarquée dans DCS (ou DCS dans CMANO, peu importe), je pense que les machines qui peuvent faire tourner ça sont pas encore sorties.....


Hmm, c'est quand même super aride comme soft (quand je pense que les softs actuels de visualisation de champs de bataille essaient d'avoir une ux de qualité...) Mais c'est drôle parce qu'il y a quelque temps je m'étais lancé dans un projet similaire pour générer des missions dans dcs (avec une carte, des unités qui bougent en temps réel etc...) Mais en beaucoup plus light que cmano. Bref, faute de temps j'ai pas continué, peut être que je m'y repencherais plus tard dessus.

----------


## Aghora

Bon j'ai réussi à faire marcher AITrack avec Opentrack ! J'ai éloigné ma webcam et j'ai choisi un bon filtre dans opentrack. Je pense qu'on peut le rajouter à la première page du topic du coup.

Mais j'ai une question pour ceux qui utilisent Opentrack, voire d'autre trackers. Une fois que le jeu a détecté Opentrack j'ai l'impression qu'on peut plus regarder ailleurs que devant autrement qu'avec la tête. C'est un peu le but vous allez me dire mais il y a une certaine période où je dois chercher la meilleure configuration et parfois il y a des petits glitchs que je voudrais compenser avec la vue clavier, juste ponctuellement.

Quelqu'un saurait ou même pourrait me guider ?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Tu peux activer et désactiver le suivi de mouvement d’OpenTrack avec un/des raccourcis clavier à définir dans les options.

Il y a d’autres raccourcis du même genre qui peuvent être très pratiques.
Ça te permettra d’asservir le mouvement avec les touches ou contrôles par défaut.

Pas trop de latence de mouvements avec cet AITrack ? (c’est du suivi facial, c’est bien ça ?)

----------


## Aghora

> Pas trop de latence de mouvements avec cet AITrack ? (c’est du suivi facial, c’est bien ça ?)


Non pas trop mais j'ai justement parfois l'impression que certains mouvements sont un peu WTF mais je pense que c'est surtout dû à mon mapping.
Et oui c'est du suivi facial, le suivi "brut" n'est pas hyper génial quand tu es proche de la webcam, il faut l'éloigner déjà. Et ensuite, opentrack grâce à ses filtres fait du bon boulot.

----------


## Flappie

> Bon j'ai réussi à faire marcher AITrack avec Opentrack ! J'ai éloigné ma webcam et j'ai choisi un bon filtre dans opentrack. Je pense qu'on peut le rajouter à la première page du topic du coup.
> 
> Mais j'ai une question pour ceux qui utilisent Opentrack, voire d'autre trackers. Une fois que le jeu a détecté Opentrack j'ai l'impression qu'on peut plus regarder ailleurs que devant autrement qu'avec la tête. C'est un peu le but vous allez me dire mais il y a une certaine période où je dois chercher la meilleure configuration et parfois il y a des petits glitchs que je voudrais compenser avec la vue clavier, juste ponctuellement.
> 
> Quelqu'un saurait ou même pourrait me guider ?


Les snap views de DCS te permettent d'afficher une vue "bloquée" qu'on active généralement en maintenant une touche enfoncée (tu peux aussi y associer un interrupteur). J'ai fais un tuto (muet) qui explique comment les customiser :




Mais tu peux déjà tester les snap views configurées par défaut.

----------


## Aghora

> Tu peux activer et désactiver le suivi de mouvement d’OpenTrack avec un/des raccourcis clavier à définir dans les options.


Alors je viens d'essayer, le tracking s'arrête effectivement mais je peux toujours pas déplacer la vue avec le clavier ou la souris. Je pensais que c'était parce que par défaut le casque VR était activé oO mais en fait non. Du coup je dois redémarrer la mission pour que ça marche, je réactive le tracking, la vue clavier marche plus, je désactive, et la vue clavier marche toujours plus.

@Flappie : merci je regarde !

----------


## war-p

Bon, j'ai posé une question dans la section hardware concernant un stick et une manette de gaz si jamais vous avez une idée https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13383613

- - - Mise à jour - - -


EDIT : C'est surtout la manette des gaz qui m'intéresse, le stick, je peux encore faire avec mon T16000, c'est surtout pour savoir si ça vaut toujours le coup en 2021.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

@Aghora : désolé que ça ne fonctionne pas. Je n’ai pas testé de mon côté car je ne désactive le suivi que pour le geler en position fixe. Pas testé le contrôle alternatif au clavier/souris en parallèle.
J’aurais pensé que ça fonctionne mais le système considère peut-être simplement que le protocole TrackIR (utilisé par OpenTrack pour interagir avec DCS et autres) envoie simplement des valeurs nulles (et reste donc actif pour DCS). Normalement si une commande d’axe reste nulle, une autre assignation peut prendre le relai (si je me souviens bien, ça fonctionne pour les axes (double assignation par ex)).

----

J’ai donné un avis dans la section matos pour le CH : je dirais que ça ne vaut pas le coup pour un investissement à moyen terme. En plus si c’est pour avoir un manche qui roupille en attendant de faire de la pollution plastique…

----

J’ai croisé la newsletter d’ED et je pensais que le *Black Shark 3* avait été abandonné. Il y avait eu pas mal de discussions (notamment côté russe) sur les forums et j’ai pour ma part beaucoup de mal avec le concept fantaisiste des choix technologiques (ED semblait vouloir intégrer des tech qui n’ont jamais vu le jour sur cette base de Ka-50 (dont on a une version du prototype et version initiale employée brièvement en condition réelle (si je me souviens bien)).

Je me dis qu’ils tentent d’étoffer le côté rouge pour coincider avec la sortie de l’Apache (2021 en EA, à priori) mais le pauvre Ka-50 n’a simplement aucune chance avec sa tech des années 80 face à un Apache Longbow. Du coup, j’ai du mal à comprendre la logique, si ce n’est pour générer du revenu comme ils peuvent (ce qui fait sale  ::rolleyes:: ).

Ça fait un moment que DCS se transforme en NATO simulator.
Vous auriez eu des échos sur ce qui est prévu pour ce BS3 ?
(je suis au courant pour le système President-S, l’avertisseur de lancement missile (MWS), pylones externes pour Igla (ce qui pose le problème du système d’armement en interne, puisque le Ka-50 n’a pas ce qu’il faut pour gérer des Igla, contrairement au Ka-52)) + modélisation externe. Et je ne vois pas où ils vont accrocher l’écran du President-S dans le cockpit déjà bien chargé.
Cannot compute.

Quelqu’un aurait suivi ce qui se trame ?

(à la base j’aime vraiment beaucoup le Ka-50)

----------


## war-p

Il faut savoir qu'à la base, le ka-50 n'a jamais passé le stade prototype, au profit du ka-52 (biplace), un peu comme le 25T.

Ok, pour le matos CH, c'est con parce que la manette de gaz a l'air bien, et c'est pas cher aujourd'hui, surtout au regards de l'inflation du matos.

----------


## Qiou87

> J’ai croisé la newsletter d’ED et je pensais que le *Black Shark 3* avait été abandonné.


ED a probablement redéfini les contours du module suite à une nouvelle loi russe. Ils avaient déjà le modèle exter, le cockpit amélioré, donc plutôt que de tout jeter ils rajoutent quand même 2-3 trucs au module qui passent avec la loi, le modèle externe et le cockpit, et hop on revend le module à 60€ une nouvelle fois (comme l'A10C II).

L'Apache n'aura pas le Longbow au départ de ce que j'ai compris, ce serait d'abord un A avant de devenir D plus tard. Le Ka-50 ne sera pas obsolète de suite, et surtout face au Hind il conserve un certain avantage. C'est sûr que ça reste un proto à peine opérationnel IRL, un peu curieux dans l'environnement DCS. On en est rendu là pour avoir du REDFOR j'ai l'impression, en rigolant sur le Discord je disais que le prochain module ED serait un Su-47 Berkut...  ::lol::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Le Ka-50 a bien été brièvement utilisé en combat réel lors de conflits en Tchétchénie (deux sorties, à priori).

Sinon, à l’origine le module Black Shark était sorti sous license Kamov et avait bénéficié de Alexander Vitalievich Rudykh comme consultant.
https://www.igromania.ru/article/148...ya_akula).html

http://www.take-off.ru/2005/5-2005
(magazine russe dispo en PDF qui donne des infos sur le Ka-50)

C’est bien pour ça que je suis un peu étonné du changement de cap pour ce qui semble être une évolution imaginaire du Ka-50 pour BS3. Je pensais qu’ils avaient finalement écarté l’idée à cause du degré d’interprétation produit pour BS3.

- - - Updated - - -




> en rigolant sur le Discord je disais que le prochain module ED serait un Su-47 Berkut...


Tant qu’à faire, je ne cracherais pas sur un Su-27 SM3 un peu capilotracté  :^_^: 

Si j’ai bien compris, il faudrait qu’un développeur tiers non-russe propose un appareil détaillé qui répondrait aux critères de qualité d’ED pour voir un module REDFOR moderne. ED n’a pas le droit sinon fessée.
C’est un peu l’idée avec ce que Dekra a fait avec le Jeff (il me semble qu’un des dévs principal est uboats qui a bien bricolé pour le Su-27, puis J-11 et DCS (dont les mods de changement de coalition, visualisation 3D des appareils dans le ME et autres ont été adoptés). Par ex.
Mince. Je me remets à rêver à un Flanker moderne  ::sad::  help.

----------


## Qiou87

> Si j’ai bien compris, il faudrait qu’un développeur tiers non-russe propose un appareil détaillé qui répondrait aux critères de qualité d’ED pour voir un module REDFOR moderne. ED n’a pas le droit sinon fessée.
> C’est un peu l’idée avec ce que Dekra a fait avec le Jeff (il me semble qu’un des dévs principal est uboats qui a bien bricolé pour le Su-27, puis J-11 et DCS (dont les mods de changement de coalition, visualisation 3D des appareils dans le ME et autres ont été adoptés). Par ex.
> Mince. Je me remets à rêver à un Flanker moderne  help.


Deka a dit qu'ils évaluaient le Su-30MKK (celui des Chinois probablement) comme possible futur module après le JF-17. Parmi d'autres. Tu imagines l'enthousiasme sur leur sous-forum comparé aux autres avions proposés.  ::lol:: 

Et les engagements réels c'est une partie du développement chez les russes si je ne m'abuse. Ils ont fait pareil avec le Su-57 en Syrie alors que le jet n'était pas encore officiellement fini/qualifié, justement pour évaluer les qualités opérationnelles je suppose. Ca n'en fait pas du Kamov un hélicoptère de série.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ah merde.

Pourquoi tu as fait ça ??  :^_^: 

 :Bave: 



(laissez-moi rêver… on mettra la camisole plus tard…)
(oui oui même si ça n’est pas une version aussi moderne, évidemment…)
(version export indienne, sans doute, vu tout l’english)

----------


## Elidji

Pourquoi le KA50 ne pourrait pas gérer les Igla alors qu'on a déjà au moins un bouton inutile qui en parle dans le cockpit actuel et je crois aussi un raccourci clavier actuellement inutile pour choisir les armes AA ?

----------


## Flappie

Je pense qu'on va obtenir ce qu'il était prévu de terminer chez Kamov, avant que le Mi-28 ne remporte la compétition.
Personnellement, je préfère ça -et de loin- à ne rien avoir côté russe.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Pourquoi le KA50 ne pourrait pas gérer les Igla alors qu'on a déjà au moins un bouton inutile qui en parle dans le cockpit actuel et je crois aussi un raccourci clavier actuellement inutile pour choisir les armes AA ?


À priori, parce que l’ordinateur de bord et le système d’armement ne sont pas prévus pour gérer  les missiles AA dans le Ka-50 sur les prototypes élaborés.
C’était au cœur de quelques discussions sur sujet dédié EN et RU. Ça ferait partie des libertés prises par ED pour pondre ce type de module et c’était critiqué car non-réaliste mais de l’aveu d’Andrey Chizh, c’était une interprétation d’ED (qui rechignait toujours à faire quoi que ce soit par le comportement aérodynamique des missiles sans document à l’appui… c’est assez dissonant sous cet angle, donc).
Techniquement il ne suffit pas que Youri aille tirer un câble depuis le cockpit jusqu’au point d’emport et ce simple ajout implique pas mal de choses.

C’est un peu le même problème pour le President-S qui comporte à priori un écran dédié de présentation des menaces, et beaucoup se demandent où ED compte caser ça en plus de l’ABRIS (en espérant que ça ne soit pas sur l’ABRIS, qui n’est pas du tout fait pour ça - tout comme on ne peut pas regarder Netflix dessus  ::XD:: ). Sans oublier le MWS.

Bref… à voir. Mais le principe est tout à fait louche si on pense réalisme.

(on voit ici une représentation de l’écran multifonction associé au President-S/Пресидент-с)



- - - Updated - - -




> Je pense qu'on va obtenir ce qu'il était prévu de terminer chez Kamov, avant que le Mi-28 ne remporte la compétition.
> Personnellement, je préfère ça -et de loin- à ne rien avoir côté russe.


C’est pas faux, sauf que l’appareil sera une chimère. C’est un peu ce côté boîte de pandore et dérive par rapport à l’attachement au réalisme qui m’intrigue avec ce BS3.

Ils n’ont qu’à nous faire un Ka-52 :P

Tiens d’ailleurs pour le Ka-50 BS3, il y aurait de quoi se demander pourquoi ils n’iraient pas nous faire une version dérivée Ka-50N/Ka-50Sh avec FLIR en plus de tout ça…

----------


## Flappie

> il y aurait de quoi se demander pourquoi ils n’iraient pas nous faire une version dérivée Ka-50N/Ka-50Sh avec FLIR en plus de tout ça…


Ah, parce que le futur Ka-50 de BS3 ne sera toujours pas capable d'attaque de nuit sans fusées éclairantes ?

----------


## Qiou87

Pour info le President-S n'est pas confirmé sur BS3. Il semble qu'il ne soit pas visible sur les rendus 3D mis en ligne hier.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Tiens par rapport aux systèmes impliqués dans les modernisations et Iglas, ça discute sur le forum DCS côté EN :




> The Ka-50 would probably have received a wing with 6 pylons together with a 'glass cockpit'… but only after it would have installed a new digital K-806 aircraft targeting and navigation system with a 5th generation onboard computers and an interface of the MIL-STD-1553B standard. This is exactly what was done on the Ka-52, having previously tested the K-806 PrPNK prototype on the Ka-50 #18, instead of the old analog-digital K-041 PrPNK with onboard computers of the 2nd and 3rd generations.


https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/256495...omment=4648554

Beaucoup d’infos sont vérifiables et ça a été abordé dans d’autres sujets.

Encore une fois, tant mieux s’il y a du Ka-50 intéressant. On ne croule vraiment pas sous les options côté russe  ::|:

----------


## ze_droopy

> Ah, parce que le futur Ka-50 de BS3 ne sera toujours pas capable d'attaque de nuit sans fusées éclairantes ?


Non, la caméra ne change pas a priori, tjrs une TV Jour uniquement.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Pour info le President-S n'est pas confirmé sur BS3. Il semble qu'il ne soit pas visible sur les rendus 3D mis en ligne hier.


Ah il y a de nouveaux rendus ? (pas vu)

Je ne me souviens que des anciens rendus :
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...ygl8gn1gk.html



Станция
оптико-злекторонного
подавления



https://i.imgur.com/T0VJI4z.png


https://www.arms-expo.ru/articles/ar...limyy-vitebsk/

http://nvkprogress.com/uk/adroskt01av/
Le President-S est un ensemble de systèmes de protection active dont une partie consiste en ces émetteurs qui « aveuglent » les capteurs IR des missiles.
La partie qu’on voit en image sur le rendu 3D du Ka-50 d’ED est normalement un émetteur/capteur de la génération de l’époque. (on peut aussi en voir sur des Mi-8 et Su-25 équipés irl)

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90...A0%D0%9E%D0%A1

Tout ça a peut-être beaucoup changé, je n’en ai aucune idée.
S’il y a des infos ou visuels, je veux bien que vous fassiez tourner  ::): 

----

Et waip, toujours pas d’opération de nuit décente avec le Ka-50 (à ma connaissance).

Déjà que c’est un fourreau à manpads… Rien que le MWS ne serait pas de trop (là aussi visible sur la 3D de l’époque).

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Aaaaah ben ok d’accord  ::|: 




> We are progressing well with the development of DCS: Black Shark 3 which will give the well-known Ka-50 attack helicopter a brand new external 3D model, enhanced cockpit and new features that expand gameplay, these include.
> 
> - Helicopter missile warning system (MWS) implementation
> - Air-to-Air Igla missile implementation
> 
> The sensors of the MWS will be integrated into the onboard defense system with the *ability to display detected missile threats on the ABRIS*


Ils auraient donc simplement amputé le President-S et bazardé le MWS dans l’ABRIS…  ::wacko:: 
Du coup, on peut peut-être regarder Netflix…

----------


## Tugais

J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit en effet d'une nouvelle direction prise par ED et confirmée par Wags dans sa dernière interview. Il cite en exemple le modèle de vol de l'Apache qui ne sera pas développé sur de la documentation technique mais sur de simples retours d'expérience de SME qui bosseront avec eux. On s'éloigne clairement ici de la philosophie "simulation jusqu'à boutiste", pour proposer des produits commerciaux répondant à une demande, la logique commerciale prend le dessus désormais.

Pour l'Apache, ce sera bien un AH-64D qui sera développé dès le départ. L'absence de radar sur l'appareil ne le rétrograde pas pour autant dans une version antérieure. Casmo en a d'ailleurs parlé et a évoqué le fait que dans son escadron seule une poignée d'appareils en était équipé sur l'ensemble du parc. Ce ne serait pas déconnant au final de ne pas profiter du radar sur l'Apache en ayant un D, même si ce serait clairement l'un des attraits majeurs du module pour ma part. J'espère qu'ils trouveront une solution pour le modéliser fidèlement.

----------


## war-p

Ouais enfin les données open source sur l'apache cours clairement pas les rues non plus, du coup, je trouve pas déconnant qu'ils partent du ressenti de pilotes.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ouais enfin les données open source sur l'apache cours clairement pas les rues non plus, du coup, je trouve pas déconnant qu'ils partent du ressenti de pilotes.


Le ressenti c’est quand ça les arrange. Pas mal de pilotes de 16/18 ont fait des observations sur le modèle de vol (Lemoine par ex. parle de traînée trop importante sur le Hornet qui lui fait trop dégrader d’énergie en virage), ED n’a pas spécialement confirmé qu’ils allaient corriger ça.
Mais concernant l’Apache, à la fin je préfère qu’on juge sur le réalisme du modèle de vol que sur la manière d’y parvenir. Tant qu’il se comporte très semblablement au véritable hélicoptère en vol, je ne pense pas qu’on puisse parler de trahison de la simulation.

----------


## Flappie

> Le ressenti c’est quand ça les arrange. Pas mal de pilotes de 16/18 ont fait des observations sur le modèle de vol (Lemoine par ex. parle de traînée trop importante sur le Hornet qui lui fait trop dégrader d’énergie en virage), ED n’a pas spécialement confirmé qu’ils allaient corriger ça.


S'ils ont un SME qu'ils ont payé et qui contredit Lemoine, devine à quel pilote ils font confiance...

----------


## Qiou87

> S'ils ont un SME qu'ils ont payé et qui contredit Lemoine, devine à quel pilote ils font confiance...


Lemoine c’était juste un exemple. Pour le Viper un pilote avait carrément fait un comparatif en faisant un vol dans DCS puis en reproduisant les mêmes manœuvres dans son F16C Block50, en postant les comparaisons, sur le forum d’ED. Bien sûr que tu prends pas la parole d’un seul type pour Évangile mais parfois t’as quand même l’impression qu’ils ignorent certains retours (en tout cas publiquement).

----------


## Flappie

Nouvelle vidéo de la map Syrie, avec un bel aperçu de la Chypre à venir :

----------


## war-p

C'est marrant cette histoire de traînée trop importante, dans une vidéo de démonstration d'appontage, ate trouvait juste que le 18 ne dégradait pas assez en finale  ::ninja:: 
Bref, de toute façon ça doit pas être évident d'avoir un modèle de vol crédible sur un simulateur quand on sait que le pilotage passe aussi par les sensations en vol.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour ma part, c'est comme les simu de bagnoles où les "puristes" pensent qu'avec une bagnole de course tu dois t'envoyer dans le décor au premier virage (spoiler alert, c'est faux), tant que c'est crédible, perso ça me va.

----------


## Papanowel

Heatblur qui publie ses avancées et son futur sur le forum d'ED:

https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/270270...omment-4649183

3 avions en préparation en plus de finaliser le Forrestal et de sortir d'EA le Viggen et ensuite le F14.
Lien vers leur roadmap public:
https://trello.com/b/HsMiJggJ/heatblur-public-roadmap

----------


## Qiou87

> Heatblur qui publie ses avancées et son futur sur le forum d'ED:
> 
> https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/270270...omment-4649183
> 
> 3 avions en préparation en plus de finaliser le Forrestal et de sortir d'EA le Viggen et ensuite le F14.
> Lien vers leur roadmap public:
> https://trello.com/b/HsMiJggJ/heatblur-public-roadmap


Entre les ajouts du Viggen et tout le reste (le A-6 c’est day One pour moi), c’est chouette. Et super de communiquer comme ils le font, faudrait que RB fasse comme ça aussi. Ils gagneraient en image.

----------


## Flappie

Moui enfin ils disent rien de neuf là, je suis déçu.

----------


## Nanolab

Hello !

Pour participer à vos soirées du mardi soir, comment ca se passe svp ? Vous passez via un discord ou TS ou Mumble ?

Merci !

----------


## zazvolley

Bonjour à tous,
Je souhaiterai acheté le A10.
Quel est le moment pour l'acheter?? En ce moment, il est à -30% en solde. Faut il attendre les soldes d'été ou pas pour l'avoir encore moins cher??
Sur le store de DCS, les prix sont en $, comment se fait la conversion en € ??

----------


## Flappie

Salut Nanolab, je t'envoie notre Discord.

Salut zazvolley, les soldes sont sensiblement les mêmes d'une saison à l'autre. L'A-10C II est récent donc il est encore peu bradé. Ça m'étonnerait que tu le voies à -50% avant l'année prochaine.
La conversion $ -> € se fait normalement sur le site de DCS (cours actuel), rien à voir avec les tarifs de Steam.

----------


## zazvolley

Merci Flappie. Je le prends des que possible.

Peux tu me confirmer , Flappie . 
Sur le site, il est à 56 $, ce qui revient  à 46 €??

----------


## Flappie

> Merci Flappie. Je le prends des que possible.
> 
> Peux tu me confirmer , Flappie . 
> Sur le site, il est à 56 $, ce qui revient  à 46 €??


Oui, c'est bien ça, 46 euros et quelques.

----------


## Flappie

A propos d'Heatblur, je viens d'être rassuré par IronMike :




> Lastly: "Next Gen" means next generation of Heatblur module, rather then a next generation of fighter jet. I can see how this wording is a bit misleading. They will be fighters though, that is all we will admit for now.


Ce sera donc bien de "vieux" appareils. Je mise tout sur le F-4, mais du coup j'ai plus rien à parier pour le second. Certains planchent sur le JA-37 (Viggen d'interception), ce qui serait un bon calcul pour l'équipe, mais je pense qu'ils préfèrent suivre le filon des appareils mondialement populaires, tout simplement parce qu'il se vendent bien mieux.

----------


## Qiou87

Le F-4 est juste cohérent avec ce que fait Heatblur en fait: Forrestal, Intruder, biplace avec Jester repris du Tomcat... et comme tu dis c’est un avion mondialement connu. Il manquera bientôt plus qu’un théâtre Vietnam et on sera paré pour cette période.

Ce qui m’étonne c’est le 2022 accolé à un de ces modules mystères. Pour moi avec ce qu’ils avaient prévu c’était l’Intruder en 2022 au mieux et en EA. Mais bon comme ils doublent les effectifs et s’ils finissent bien tout ce qui est déjà sorti dans un temps raisonnable, ils peuvent nous surprendre.

----------


## Flappie

Gageons pour un fin 2022 au mieux, car ils doivent d'abord sortir le Viggen d'early-access, publier le Forrestal et le Drakken IA, compléter les F-14B et F-14A+, puis sortir le F-14A. Ca fait beaucoup même pour une équipe qui recrute.

----------


## Tugais

J'ai du mal à croire qu'ED ai laissé le Phantom à Heatblur. Ils ont dit l'année dernière (il y a deux ans ? On s'y retrouve plus avec la pandémie) que leur F-4 - celui développé par Belsimtek - n'était que retardé et non annulé. Le Phantom comme vous le dites c'est l'un des appareils les plus mythiques et l'assurance d'en vendre des brouettes sans effort, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils le laisseraient à une autre boîte.

À moins qu'Heatblur ne fasse la version navalisée dans ce cas ?

Mis-à-part le F-4, le Tornado est un autre appareil qui vend pas mal de rêve et qui fait souvent l'objet de demandes de la part de la communauté. De plus il profiterait des technos développées pour le Tomcat : les ailes à géométrie variable et la gestion IA du navigateur notamment.

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai du mal à croire qu'ED ai laissé le Phantom à Heatblur. Ils ont dit l'année dernière (il y a deux ans ? On s'y retrouve plus avec la pandémie) que leur F-4 - celui développé par Belsimtek - n'était que retardé et non annulé. Le Phantom comme vous le dites c'est l'un des appareils les plus mythiques et l'assurance d'en vendre des brouettes sans effort, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils le laisseraient à une autre boîte.
> 
> À moins qu'Heatblur ne fasse la version navalisée dans ce cas ?


A ce niveau on ne peut que spéculer, mais il me semble que Belsimtek est devenu un studio d'ED qui se charge justement des modules (ED Russie se chargeant du "core" et des maps). Je sais pas si le Hornet et le Viper sont faits chez eux, mais le Mi-24 et le AH-64 c'est quasiment sûr, sans compter les "refresh" des Huey et F-5E. Du coup ça fait pas mal de boulot pour les prochaines années déjà ; si HB est arrivé avec un plan solide pour sortir le Phantom II, possible qu'ED ait accepté?

----------


## Qiou87

> Gageons pour un fin 2022 au mieux, car ils doivent d'abord sortir le Viggen d'early-access, publier le Forrestal et le Drakken IA, compléter les F-14B et F-14A+, puis sortir le F-14A. Ca fait beaucoup même pour une équipe qui recrute.


Tout à fait d'accord. Pour préciser ma pensée: le A-6 Intruder est marqué dans leurs futurs modules, sans date. Ensuite tu as 2 modules mystère, dont le premier avec juste "2022" comme date. Je suppose que c'est une date d'annonce, pas une sortie éventuelle ; comme tu le dis, ils ont déjà énormément à faire en 2021. Si on a l'Intruder d'ici fin 2022 ce sera déjà génial. J'ai aussi hâte de voir si on aura une version KA-6 pilotable - je suppose que ça ne dépend pas que de HB (ED doit potentiellement créer les "briques" permettant de piloter un tanker et de ravitailler un autre joueur). Mais ce serait génial et ouvrirait aussi la porte au buddy-buddy refueling, comme cela se fait sur pleins d'avions et notamment dans l'aéronavale. Particulièrement quand t'as pas d'avion tanker dédié (comme la France  ::ninja::  ou même les USA depuis quelques années).

_(la légende indique "A-6A" pour le ravitailleur, ce ne serait donc pas un KA-6 qui est un tanker dédié sans radar air-sol et avec un panneau spécifique au ravito, si j'en crois le bouquin que je lis)_

En ce moment je lis "Flight of the Intruders" et c'est franchement cool à lire, pleins de détails un peu comme "Raven One" mais au Vietnam et avec des A-6. On y voit notamment l'ancêtre du JTAC (FAC) et comment la communication a évolué depuis les "vous voyez la rivière, à l'ouest vous avez une clairière puis une ligne d'arbre, l'ennemi est là, faites une passe nord-sud" vers la 9-line moderne. Entre le ravito en vol (KA-6, apparemment ils bourrent 5 réservoirs de 2000lbs chacun sur les points d'emport  ::O: ), l'emport air-sol (16x Mk-82, pas mal pour un jet aéronaval re- ::O: )... Ca donne envie.  ::):

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ça serait cool qu'ils enchaînent avec le Prowler  ::):

----------


## Sigps220

> Ça serait cool qu'ils enchaînent avec le Prowler


Cool mais cela me semble peu probable. Les modules ECM doivent encore être lourdement classifié et cela imposerait en parallèle, de développer l'environnement électromagnétique de manière beaucoup plus poussé. 

Si ED lâche le Phantom, je parierai sur un Tornado (ou un F-111). Après, pour le Phantom, je ne sais pas le pourcentage que prend ED sur les appareils tiers. Ca peut être "rentable" d'enchainer les royalties sur un appareil qui va se vendre par paquet mais pour lequel tu n'as pas dépensé un euro en développement.

----------


## Qiou87

> Si ED lâche le Phantom, je parierai sur un Tornado (ou un F-111). Après, pour le Phantom, je ne sais pas le pourcentage que prend ED sur les appareils tiers. Ca peut être "rentable" d'enchainer les royalties sur un appareil qui va se vendre par paquet mais pour lequel tu n'as pas dépensé un euro en développement.


De mémoire en discutant avec un créateur de campagnes DLC, c'est 30% les royalties. Peut-être que c'est différent sur les modules volants ceci dit.

Pas mieux: inutile de développer un avion dédié à la guerre électronique dans l'état actuel du simulateur. Ca va demander une grosse refonte du "core".

----------


## Setzer

Sinon j'aimerais bien un tornado ou un jaguar moi  ::):

----------


## Flappie

En parlant du Jaguar, que vaut-il face au Mirage F1 mud de la même époque ? Pourquoi la France avait-elle ressenti le besoin de faire construire le Jaguar alors que le F1 était déjà sur la planche à dessin ?

Je ne critique pas le Jaguar, c'est le premier appareil français sur lequel j'avais flashé quand j'étais jeune.

----------


## war-p

Ben, le jaguar a spécialement été conçu pour de l'attaque au sol. Le f1 était plus dans un esprit multi rôles.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'ailleurs la version anglaise et française se différenciaient par la présence d'un radar air sol sur la version anglaise ou d'une camera pour la version française. Le mirage f1 possède un radar (de merde), je ne sais d'ailleurs pas s'il a des capacités air sol. D'ailleurs de manière générale ont doit être entre f5 et un mirage 2000C.

----------


## Bacab

> Ben, le jaguar a spécialement été conçu pour de l'attaque au sol. Le f1 était plus dans un esprit multi rôles.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> D'ailleurs la version anglaise et française se différenciaient par la présence d'un radar air sol sur la version anglaise ou d'une camera pour la version française. Le mirage f1 possède un radar (de merde), je ne sais d'ailleurs pas s'il a des capacités air sol. D'ailleurs de manière générale ont doit être entre f5 et un mirage 2000C.


Le F-1 dans est en premier lieu un intercepteur, en France tout du moins : de mémoire sa fiche programme c'est les perfs d'un Mirage III avec une plus grande autonomie et une vitesse d'approche plus basse. Cela explique que les équipements de navigation soient aussi rudimentaire, le GCI étant sensé faire une grosse partie du travail. La première version n'est même pas aussi bien équipée que le Mirage IIIE : il est par exemple dépourvu de radar de navigation Doppler et même d'une perche de ravitaillement sur les premiers exemplaires. Les versions exports en revanche sont bien commercialisés avec une étiquette "avion polyvalent" encore que les versions sont spécialisées : l'Afrique du Sud acquiert ainsi des Mirage F1 AZ pour l'attaque au sol (pour le coup cette version dispose d'équipements de navigation plus évolués) et CZ pour la chasse tout temps.
Quand au Cyrano IV, je m'insurge, ce n'est pas un radar de merde, c'est un radar des années 70. Dans sa première mouture il est limité à un rôle air/air. Ceci dit le plus limitant dans ce rôle ce n'est pas le radar mais biens le missile qui va avec, le R530 qui est bien obsolète à cette époque. Lorsque plus tard le Super 530F arrivera le système gagnera énormément en efficacité. A ce sujet il est à noter que le Cyrano IV a pas mal évolué au cours de sa carrière : il s'est vu ajouter des modes air/sol (cartographie, découpe iso-altitude...) et en fin de vie un mode Doppler à (très) courte portée. Le Mirage F1 a, dans l'armée de l'air, commencé à vraiment faire de l'AS avec les versions CR/CT.
Le Jaguar a coté c'est censé être un avion rustique facile à mettre en œuvre, capable d'emporter tout l'arsenal AS alors en dotation et avec le minimum de technologie : navigation par radar Doppler mais pas de radar de conduite de tir, un télémètre laser (à partir du 20é exemplaire de mémoire) et c'est tout. Il récupère une partie des missions des Mirage IIIE en particulier les missions SIGINT et DEAD et même pendant une partie de sa carrière l'ouverture de corridors au profit des Mirage IV des forces aériennes stratégiques avec brouilleurs offensifs et largage massifs de leurres.

----------


## Flappie

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces précisions.  ::): 

Du coup, j'ai toujours du mal à comprendre comment la France a pu investir dans la conversion attaque-sol du F1 alors qu'ils co-finançaient déjà le Jaguar... Je sais que les Dassault ont/avaient le bras long, mais tout de même. On n'avait pas le budget militaire des USA.

----------


## Bacab

> Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces précisions. 
> 
> Du coup, j'ai toujours du mal à comprendre comment la France a pu investir dans la conversion attaque-sol du F1 alors qu'ils co-finançaient déjà le Jaguar... Je sais que les Dassault ont/avaient le bras long, mais tout de même. On n'avait pas le budget militaire des USA.


Le Jaguar n'avait pas été développé par Dassault donc lorsque Breguet (qui était la partie française de la SEPECAT) a été racheté par Dassault ce dernier n'a pas maintenu le modèle et a préféré pousser son propre poulain. Quand le moment est venu la France a modernisé les Mirage F1 (et leur a fait faire de l'AS car les 2000C arrivaient pour prendre la relève en AA) et les Jaguars ont été petit à petit mis de coté (sauf pour les BGL qu'ils étaient les seuls à pouvoir guider).

----------


## Flappie

Oui, ça je l'avais lu dans la page Wikipédia du Jaguar. Mais en rachetant Bréguet, Dassault avait aussi hérité du contrat Jaguar à honorer. La France aurait pu refuser la variante attaque sol du F1 et poursuivre sur le Jaguar qui, lui, était dédié à l'attaque sol. "Le client est roi", quoi. Donc soit Dassault a opposé une fin de non recevoir pour le Jaguar (ce qui me parait dur à imaginer aujourd'hui), soit il a fait un lobbying de fou, soit la France a estimé qu'elle y gagnerait (économiquement, stratégiquement, ...) à préférer le F1 au Jaguar.

----------


## ze_droopy

> "Le client est roi", quoi.


On parle d'un indus français la quand même

----------


## Qiou87

*Nous volerons sur DCS Open Beta demain soir*. Les inscriptions se font sur le Discord, dans le chan "mardi-soir-fever". Ceux qui veulent se joindre à nous mais n'ont pas le Discord, demandez-le ici. Pas d'obligation à s'inscrire, ça facilite juste la vie du créateur de mission. Dans tous les cas RDV mardi 4/05 à 21h sur Discord.

----------


## Flappie

@Dusty : OK, mais alors pourquoi s'être tourné vers un consortium anglo-français à la base si c'est pour préférer par la suite un avion franco-français ? C'est ça que je ne comprends pas.
L'histoire s'est répétée avec l'Eurofighter et le Rafale... pourquoi avoir tenté l'union si c'est pour lui chier dans les bottes quelques années plus tard ? Là au moins, ils avaient une bonne excuse : l'appareil n'étais pas déjà en service.

----------


## Bacab

> Oui, ça je l'avais lu dans la page Wikipédia du Jaguar. Mais en rachetant Bréguet, Dassault avait aussi hérité du contrat Jaguar à honorer. La France aurait pu refuser la variante attaque sol du F1 et poursuivre sur le Jaguar qui, lui, était dédié à l'attaque sol. "Le client est roi", quoi. Donc soit Dassault a opposé une fin de non recevoir pour le Jaguar (ce qui me parait dur à imaginer aujourd'hui), soit il a fait un lobbying de fou, soit la France a estimé qu'elle y gagnerait (économiquement, stratégiquement, ...) à préférer le F1 au Jaguar.


J'adore le Jaguar mais je dois reconnaître que le Mirage F1 me paraît être mieux né et puis je pense qu'effectivement Dassault avait énormément de poids.

----------


## ze_droopy

> @Dusty : OK, mais alors pourquoi s'être tourné vers un consortium anglo-français à la base si c'est pour préférer par la suite un avion franco-français ? C'est ça que je ne comprends pas.
> L'histoire s'est répétée avec l'Eurofighter et le Rafale... pourquoi avoir tenté l'union si c'est pour lui chier dans les bottes quelques années plus tard ? Là au moins, ils avaient une bonne excuse : l'appareil n'étais pas déjà en service.


Parce que les économies d'échelle mettent des étoiles dans les yeux des généraux et des politiques. Sauf que derrière, non seulement les indus se chient souvent dans les bottes entre eux, mais les besoins (et les enjeux) nationaux divergent avec le temps, i.e. Rafale/EF, bientôt SCAF...

----------


## partizan

C'est clair que c'est pas l'entente cordiale entre Berlin et Paris sur le Scaf en ce moment...  :nawak: 
Comme tu dis Flappie, nous n'avons pas le budget US mais on fait comme si... 
"La Fraaaaaance" 

 ::XD::

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est clair que c'est pas l'entente cordiale entre Berlin et Paris sur le Scaf en ce moment... 
> Comme tu dis Flappie, nous n'avons pas le budget US mais on fait comme si... 
> "La Fraaaaaance"


Ca va se finir en Rafale 2000 développé tout seul dans notre coin cette histoire. En même temps l'Allemagne fait quoi de ses chasseurs à part la police du ciel? Leur armée est totalement différente de la nôtre dans ses objectifs et ses missions j'ai l'impression. Ils se projettent pas tant que ça en opex sur tous les continents. Mais ces histoires de SCAF c'est aussi une projection sur le futur des armées Européennes et les rêves d'intégration qui reviennent de temps en temps.

Tiens, +30 Rafales vendus à l'Egypte aujourd'hui. A force ils vont vraiment devoir augmenter les cadences de production, ou alors on compte finir d'équiper l'AdA en 2040? Je comprends rien à ça, d'un côté ça publie des livres blancs sur les possibles guerres de haute intensité à moyenne échéance, de l'autre ça vend les Rafale de l'AdA à la Grèce et les capacités de production de Dassault ont l'air vendues pour les prochaines années en totalité à l'export (Grèce, Inde et Egypte), de telle sorte qu'on va stagner voire régresser en équipement pour l'AdA. 

Pour en revenir un poil au sujet du topic, j'avais parlé (ici ou sur le Discord, sais plus) d'IA qui amerrit. Une vidéo de NineLine confirme que c'est bien "WIP" et aussi une nouveauté.


Perso je trouve ça super chouette. J'ai constaté 2 IA qui l'ont fait lors d'un dogfight en warbirds et j'avais trouvé ça réaliste et bien fait. J'ai testé en F-16C hier, je n'explose pas à la surface de l'eau. J'ai fait un posé tout doux, la décélération était très violente (mais bon, un F-16 avec l'énorme bouche dessous ça doit pas bien amerrir je pense), l'avion a coulé super vite (comme si l'eau n'avait pas de consistance) avant d'exploser sur le fond de la mer. Donc c'est pas encore totalement au point.

----------


## Flappie

Un nouveau missile pour le Hornet... et Chypre !!  ::wub::

----------


## war-p

Je savais pour la portée du slam er, mais la possibilité de préparer le plan de vol, c'est ouf!  ::love::

----------


## Qiou87

> Je savais pour la portée du slam er, mais la possibilité de préparer le plan de vol, c'est ouf!


Pratique en effet pour éviter de potentielles zones SAM type SA-15 qui pourrait sans doute le détecter? C'est un gameplay vraiment différent des AGM-154C par exemple, et ça c'est cool. Rien que le fait qu'il faut 15min à ton missile pour atteindre la zone.  ::lol::

----------


## Setzer

15 min et penser à surveiller car il faut affiner la fin de course à la mano, ou comment lancer un missile comme on cuit des pâtes xD

----------


## Qiou87

> 15 min et penser à surveiller car il faut affiner la fin de course à la mano, ou comment lancer un missile comme on cuit des pâtes xD


C'est typiquement un missile plus adapté à des avions biplaces (avec le NOSA/WSO qui s'occupe de corriger la trajectoire du missile). Parce que là c'est super, y'a aucune menace tu te fous en pilote auto et tu pilotes ton missile, mais dans une mission un peu réaliste y'a fort à parier que tu auras des zones interdites de survol, des zones d'engagement SAM voire de la CAP ennemie qui vont te gâcher la journée. C'est plus difficile de guider le missile en finale quand t'es suspendu au parachute. Je sais pas aussi la portée de la liaison avion-missile, savoir si tirer pour faire 180° pour guider en s'éloignant ça marcherait.

Dans Declared Hostile de Kevin Miller (la suite de Raven One), y'a une attaque comme ça au SLAM (de mémoire) où c'est même un autre avion qui va guider le missile - le lanceur se soucie juste d'être dans la bonne position pour lancer, puis dégage.

Sinon news sur la progression de l'OB 2.7:
- le correctif Supercarrier progresse (le personnel de pont ne réagit pas à l'avion du joueur pour l'accrocher à la cat) en interne/closed beta, possible qu'on le voit débarquer prochainement
- le correctif des nuages qui "sautent" en VR (apparemment c'est légèrement visible en 2D aussi) n'est pas trouvé. Ils bossent dessus en priorité mais en attendant, rien ne sert d'espérer une solution trop rapide
- y'a eu pas mal de patchs de stabilité en multi, ça devrait aller mieux sur cet aspect-là

----------


## war-p

> C'est typiquement un missile plus adapté à des avions biplaces (avec le NOSA/WSO qui s'occupe de corriger la trajectoire du missile). Parce que là c'est super, y'a aucune menace tu te fous en pilote auto et tu pilotes ton missile, mais dans une mission un peu réaliste y'a fort à parier que tu auras des zones interdites de survol, des zones d'engagement SAM voire de la CAP ennemie qui vont te gâcher la journée. C'est plus difficile de guider le missile en finale quand t'es suspendu au parachute. Je sais pas aussi la portée de la liaison avion-missile, savoir si tirer pour faire 180° pour guider en s'éloignant ça marcherait.
> 
> Dans Declared Hostile de Kevin Miller (la suite de Raven One), y'a une attaque comme ça au SLAM (de mémoire) où c'est même un autre avion qui va guider le missile - le lanceur se soucie juste d'être dans la bonne position pour lancer, puis dégage.
> 
> Sinon news sur la progression de l'OB 2.7:
> - le correctif Supercarrier progresse (le personnel de pont ne réagit pas à l'avion du joueur pour l'accrocher à la cat) en interne/closed beta, possible qu'on le voit débarquer prochainement
> - le correctif des nuages qui "sautent" en VR (apparemment c'est légèrement visible en 2D aussi) n'est pas trouvé. Ils bossent dessus en priorité mais en attendant, rien ne sert d'espérer une solution trop rapide
> - y'a eu pas mal de patchs de stabilité en multi, ça devrait aller mieux sur cet aspect-là


Il y a juste un truc que j'ai pas pigé, c'est si le missile peut chopper une cible automatiquement grâce à sa camera thermique.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Il y a juste un truc que j'ai pas pigé, c'est si le missile peut chopper une cible automatiquement grâce à sa camera thermique.


Dans la réalité il est capable de faire de la reconnaissance de cible pre-briefée. Je ne pense pas que ça soit implémenté dans DCS.

----------


## Qiou87

> Il y a juste un truc que j'ai pas pigé, c'est si le missile peut chopper une cible automatiquement grâce à sa camera thermique.


Il va sur sa cible en étant guidé GPS/INS, t'as pas à corriger en finale. Il me semble que dans le vrai missile tu as une reconnaissance de cible qui permet la correction... Je suppose qu'on va attendre encore quelques vidéos de Wags pour voir toutes les possibilités du missile. Et puis il va pas tarder s'il est déjà montré.

Des deux j'ai quand même un peu plus hâte d'avoir Chypre plutôt que ce missile ceci dit...  :Vibre:

----------


## Sigps220

Oui mais nous pourrions utiliser ce missile pour détruire des cibles sur Chypre !

----------


## Setzer

Ou des cbu97 pour détruire Chypre.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ou des cbu97 pour détruire Chypre.


Tu vas finir par nous les faire bannir du mardi soir toi à venir frimer comme ça. On sera obligé de prendre le Mig 21Bis et la bombe atomique après...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Setzer

Et encore, des bombes atomiques on pourrait pas en lacher 30 d'un coup à 3 :D

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Ou des cbu97 pour détruire Chypre.


Mais on pourra planter des carottes facilement \o/

Edit : Je prépare un plan diabolique pour embarquer pleins de CBU en A-10C !

J'ai déjà une config qui embarque 3 CBU, 42 roquettes laser et 6 GBU.

----------


## TuxFr78

J’espère qu’on n’aura jamais de B52 pilotables parce que sinon on aura droit au carpet bombing sur tous nos WP

----------


## Setzer

:Bave:

----------


## Olis

5 ou 6 a-10 à la queuleuleu avec un max de mk82, ça devrait imiter un b-52 ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J’espère qu’on n’aura jamais de B52 pilotables parce que sinon on aura droit au carpet bombing sur tous nos WP


Megafortress sur amiga et pc

----------


## Aleas

> 5 ou 6 a-10 à la queuleuleu avec un max de mk82, ça devrait imiter un b-52 ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Megafortress sur amiga et pc


Bof les A10 c'est seulement 21xMk82 par avion...Tentez plutôt le Su-27 !

36xFAB-100 ou 31xFAB-250.  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

> Bof les A10 c'est seulement 21xMk82 par avion...Tentez plutôt le Su-27 !
> 
> 36xFAB-100 ou 31xFAB-250.


T'as oublié les kmgu à balancer de préférence sur les populations civiles  ::ninja::

----------


## Sigps220

> T'as oublié les kmgu à balancer de préférence sur les populations civiles


Et tes FPS ils vont en prendre un sacré coup avec un strike full KMGU !

----------


## Aleas

> T'as oublié les kmgu à balancer de préférence sur les populations civiles


De mon temps les KMGU ça faisait ramer les serveurs...ça a changé ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Ahaha, ça fait longtemps qu'on t'a pas vu sur DCS ! En effet, les KGMU ne font plus ramer à ma connaissance. Cette plaie a été remplacée par celle-ci : en multi, quand un allié est locké par un SAM, tout le monde chope la même alerte sur son RWR.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Oh tiens ! Ca me fait penser ! Les KA-50 m'ont fait courir la semaine dernière ^^

A chaque fois que vous tiriez un Vikr, mon alerte départ missile s'affolait (J'orbitais au-dessus de vous quand on était sur le WP 5 Kaput), je croyais que c'était le SA-10 ou une saloperie de SAM IR qui me shootait ^^
J'ai fait un paquet de piqué et lâchage de Flare en série ^^ (Sur le Track View, c'est marrant à voir). Faut que j'arrête de paniquer à chaque alerte mua ^^'

----------


## Flappie

Bon à savoir pour la prochaine fois : on annoncera nos tirs sur la globale.

----------


## Olis

> T'as oublié les kmgu à balancer de préférence sur les populations civiles


Comme les yankees durant la ww2, la guerre de corée, du vietnam, d'irak, d'afghanistan... ?  ::O: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sacrés comiques dans l'ada
http://www.lessentiel.lu/fr/news/fra...hasse-13198069

----------


## war-p

> Comme les yankees durant la ww2, la guerre de corée, du vietnam, d'irak, d'afghanistan... ? 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sacrés comiques dans l'ada
> http://www.lessentiel.lu/fr/news/fra...hasse-13198069


Oui mais on a rien d'approchant (or A4) de cette époque côté bleu.

----------


## Olis

> Oui mais on a rien d'approchant (or A4) de cette époque côté bleu.


On n'a rien coté bleu entre 1941 et 2021 ?  ::):  (mauvaise foi inside)

----------


## Qiou87

Aerges (dev tiers, les mêmes gars qui sont dans Aviodev et ont fait le C101) publie une vidéo de son Mirage F1CE.



Pour ceux qui n’ont pas suivi, ils font les versions espagnoles (probablement car c’est ce à quoi ils ont eu accès, étant espagnols). D’abord le CE, puis le BE (biplace), puis EE (ravitaillement en vol) et enfin M (modernisé). Selon leur annonce de 2020, on devrait avoir l’early access du CE autour du milieu d’année 2021. Évidemment c’est du dev et donc les retards sont possibles. C’est encourageant de le voir voler en tout cas.

----------


## Flappie

::ninja::  ::w00t::  Waouhh !!! Je vais enfin pouvoir faire des missions mud en compagnie des M-2000C. La classe !

----------


## ze_droopy

EA en 2021 mais aucune demo de l'avionique? C'est optimiste...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Bon à savoir pour la prochaine fois : on annoncera nos tirs sur la globale.


Ou sinon sur une radio dédiée CAS ? Pour pas pourrir la géné et les CAPiens ?

Bon cela dit, ça m'a surtout montré que j'ai une SA pas top....

----------


## Flappie

> Ou sinon sur une radio dédiée CAS ? Pour pas pourrir la géné et les CAPiens ?


Les CAPiens aussi ont un détecteur de tir missile... ça pourrait les intéresser aussi.

----------


## war-p

> On n'a rien coté bleu entre 1941 et 2021 ?  (mauvaise foi inside)


On a rien qui ai participé au Vietnam et qui soit bien sale  ::trollface:: 




> Aerges (dev tiers, les mêmes gars qui sont dans Aviodev et ont fait le C101) publie une vidéo de son Mirage F1CE.
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ceux qui n’ont pas suivi, ils font les versions espagnoles (probablement car c’est ce à quoi ils ont eu accès, étant espagnols). D’abord le CE, puis le BE (biplace), puis EE (ravitaillement en vol) et enfin M (modernisé). Selon leur annonce de 2020, on devrait avoir l’early access du CE autour du milieu d’année 2021. Évidemment c’est du dev et donc les retards sont possibles. C’est encourageant de le voir voler en tout cas.


Hmm il me fait bien envie celui là, mais bon faut voir dans quel état il va arriver. Et faut vraiment que je retourne aux ailes ancienne pour faire une formation dans le cockpit  :Vibre:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Les CAPiens aussi ont un détecteur de tir missile... ça pourrait les intéresser aussi.


Ah je pensais pas que c'était le même principe que sur l'A-10 ! Donc oui, effectivement, t'as raison...

----------


## Olis

Petit porte navions pour harrier, le Aircraft Carrier L61 Juan Carlos I:
https://www.desdemicabina.com/Imagenes/

----------


## Qiou87

> EA en 2021 mais aucune demo de l'avionique? C'est optimiste...


Sur leur FB ils disent justement que ce qu’ils montrent la est fini ou presque, et qu’en ce moment ils bossent sur l’avionique qui avance bien. Faut voir qu’un CE n’a pas la complexité d’un 2000C. Ils sont confiants et disent que l’EA approche.




> We present you our first video of the Mirage F1-CE as well as some screenshots. In this video, you can see the most up to date look of the Mirage F1-CE cockpit and external model, a short flight model exhibition and the interaction with some of the cockpit systems.
> With this latest PBR textures and many improvements both on textures and on 3D model, we can now consider them ready for the first public display, and therefore, expend some time on specifics, next will be to work on a highly detailed pilot and helmet model.
> Regarding flight model, we can say it is now close to its final state. You can see in the video some effects like wing bending due to high G forces. Wing torsion is also implemented; this causes a change in AoA throughout the wingspan, which affects roll moment. Once our experienced F1 test pilot provides us detailed feedback on the FM (still in progress), and we contrast it with our engineering data, we will consider it ready for an early access release.
> Cockpit interaction with most of general aircraft systems, like engine, fuel, electrics, hydraulics, stability augmentation and autopilot, is nearly finished and we are working on avionics (navigation and radio equipment, weapons control, radar, displays, etc.).
> Just to give you an idea of the deepness of the simulation we have currently a list of more than 80 possible system failures.
> In summary, the project is advancing at a good pace, nearing its early access phase, we are happy with the results of our efforts to provide you with the most in-depth simulation of the Mirage F1.

----------


## ze_droopy

> Sur leur FB ils disent justement que ce qu’ils montrent la est fini ou presque, et qu’en ce moment ils bossent sur l’avionique qui avance bien. Faut voir qu’un CE n’a pas la complexité d’un 2000C. Ils sont confiants et disent que l’EA approche.


Ah ok. Je fais sûrement une razbamite aiguë

----------


## Qiou87

> Ah ok. Je fais sûrement une razbamite aiguë


Tu as probablement raison ceci dit, vaut mieux être prudent sur la hype. Une EA « bientôt » a l’échelle de DCS ca peut être 6-12 mois. Au moins les devs ont une expérience de DCS et leur C101 a bonne réputation. On verra bien, personnellement je me réjouis qu’on étoffe cette période et qu’on puisse faire des missions canard autour des 70’s, sans guidage laser ou GPS, sans Fox3. Ca complète joliment les Mig21 et F5E déjà présents (tous ceux qu’on a, le Bis, le Tiger II, semblent entrer en service en 73-74). Idem avec le Mig-23 de Razbam si on le voit un jour, début des 70’s. De quoi filer des avions pilotables redfor dans ce type de scénarios.

----------


## war-p

> Tu as probablement raison ceci dit, vaut mieux être prudent sur la hype. Une EA « bientôt » a l’échelle de DCS ca peut être 6-12 mois. Au moins les devs ont une expérience de DCS et leur C101 a bonne réputation. On verra bien, personnellement je me réjouis qu’on étoffe cette période et qu’on puisse faire des missions canard autour des 70’s, sans guidage laser ou GPS, sans Fox3. Ca complète joliment les Mig21 et F5E déjà présents (tous ceux qu’on a, le Bis, le Tiger II, semblent entrer en service en 73-74). Idem avec le Mig-23 de Razbam si on le voit un jour, début des 70’s. De quoi filer des avions pilotables redfor dans ce type de scénarios.


Ouais enfin le c101 au début c'était pas trop ça.

----------


## Flappie

> Ouais enfin le c101 au début c'était pas trop ça.


Je suis toujours pas convaincu, mais je râle pas : je l'avais uniquement acheté pour supporter le projet du F1.

----------


## war-p

> Je suis toujours pas convaincu, mais je râle pas : je l'avais uniquement acheté pour supporter le projet du F1.


J'avais cependant cru comprendre qu'ils avaient vachement progressé notamment sur l'avionique.

----------


## Flappie

Je dis pas qu'il manque des trucs, je dis que je ne me suis pas approprié l'avion. J'ai pas l'impression d'être dans un cockpit 3D (faut dire que je fais pas de VR). Il me semble tout "plat". Et puis bon, c'est un trainer, quoi.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je dis pas qu'il manque des trucs, je dis que je ne me suis pas approprié l'avion. J'ai pas l'impression d'être dans un cockpit 3D (faut dire que je fais pas de VR). Il me semble tout "plat". Et puis bon, c'est un trainer, quoi.


Je l’ai testé en VR lors d’une session gratuite, et j’avais bien aimé. Sauf qu’a la fin c’est un trainer, et il se traîne justement. Donc je l’ai pas pris... mais je n’ai rien trouvé a reprocher au module en lui-même et le C101 a bénéficié d’énormément d’améliorations tout au long de 2020. J'aurai donc tendance à penser que ce sont des devs sérieux.

----------


## war-p

Ouais en même temps c'est une mobilette, sinon comment tu veux apprendre à piloter des trucs qui vont plus vite! Et ça n'évite pas de se tuer malheureusement... :sad :

----------


## Qiou87

> Ouais en même temps c'est une mobilette, sinon comment tu veux apprendre à piloter des trucs qui vont plus vite! Et ça n'évite pas de se tuer malheureusement... :sad :


Je connais son intérêt IRL, pas de souci. Dans un simu y'a pas de pénalité à commencer avec un M2000C ou un F-5E par exemple. Quitte à se traîner je préfère le caractère plus prononcé d'un avion à hélices, type TF-51. Il est très jouissif pour faire de l'entraînement de vol. Cela ne t'entraîne pas sur la nav et les systèmes modernes, bien sûr, mais encore une fois y'a pas tellement de "risque" à débuter direct avec un jet performant dans un simu...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai le C-101 et je le sort régulièrement. Il est vraiment de bonne qualité, très plaisant à voler. Lent, mais sympa.

----------


## Qiou87

Pour rappel, nous volerons donc demain soir sur *DCS World Open Beta (Mardi 11 Mai, 21h)*. RDV sur le Discord, si vous l'avez pas il suffit de demander.

On se pré-inscrit sur le Discord aussi, afin d'être sûr d'avoir son avion qui attend. Pas d'obligation, mais dans ce cas il faudra s'adapter éventuellement en fonction des places encore disponibles.

Nous volerons sur une mission de Flappie (pas d'info sur laquelle mais je suppose au Caucase ou éventuellement Persian Gulf).

----------


## papagueff

Ha,ouai ! je veux bien m'inscrire sur le Discord mais il y a tellement de channels que je sais pas ou aller. ça y est, j'ai trouvé, channel mardi soir fever/inscriptons.
Haaaaaaa! les bourrins, je peux pas m'inscrire, je n'ai pas les droits,il en a qui vont prendre mon gauche.  happy2:
Bon, je m’inscrit ici: donc papagueff présent ce soir avec un A10 c II ou un KA50

----------


## MirabelleBenou

T'as juste à cliquer sur les icônes pour l'avion que tu veux, pas besoin de poster de message  ::):

----------


## Chaussette

Je viens d'installer Discord, est-il possible de m'envoyer le lien de votre serveur ?  ::lol::

----------


## Qiou87

> Je viens d'installer Discord, est-il possible de m'envoyer le lien de votre serveur ?


C'est envoyé.  :;):

----------


## Xapha

Bonjour,

J'aimerais bien également le lien de votre Discord  ::wub:: 

Je commence tout juste à me lancer sur DCS en M2000C... mes dernières expériences en simus remontent au tout premier IL2 il y'a 20 ans donc je galère bien mais j'espère pouvoir voler avec vous un jour quand je me débrouillerais à peu près !

----------


## Qiou87

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais bien également le lien de votre Discord 
> 
> Je commence tout juste à me lancer sur DCS en M2000C... mes dernières expériences en simus remontent au tout premier IL2 il y'a 20 ans donc je galère bien mais j'espère pouvoir voler avec vous un jour quand je me débrouillerais à peu près !


C'est dans ton inbox. Pas besoin d'être un pro, on fait aussi des soirées formation et on a quelques canards très calés en M2000C.

----------


## Flappie

Envoyé !  ::): 

EDIT: grilled.

----------


## Flappie

Pour les gens qui ont un budget illimité, on trouve ici un modèle proche du stick du MiG-29 : https://www.facebook.com/SIMpleSIMpit/

----------


## Aleas

> Pour les gens qui ont un budget illimité, on trouve ici un modèle proche du stick du MiG-29 : https://www.facebook.com/SIMpleSIMpit/


J'ai lu un budget limité...j'ai ouvert le lien, j'ai vu le stick et j'ai su que j'avais mal lu...même pas besoin d'aller regarder le prix.  ::ninja::

----------


## frostphoenyx

Les Mariannes arrivent incessamment sous peu d'après ED.

----------


## Tugais

Bonjour les canards,

Pour ceux qui serait intéressés par un collectif pour leurs vols en hélicos, Virpil a lancé ses précommandes hier en fin d'après-midi, le lien vers la section de leur boutique est juste là. Premières livraisons fin Juin et comme d'habitude, premiers arrivés, premiers servis.

Bon weekend !

----------


## Qiou87

> Les Mariannes arrivent incessamment sous peu d'après ED.


Et je n’arrive toujours pas à voir ce qu’on va en faire. Je parie qu’après une soirée ou deux à tester on va retourner en Syrie pour nos soirées. Même sur les campagnes DLC, à part un Hornet ou un Harrier je ne vois pas quels modules vont exploiter la carte.




> Bonjour les canards,
> 
> Pour ceux qui serait intéressés par un collectif pour leurs vols en hélicos, Virpil a lancé ses précommandes hier en fin d'après-midi, le lien vers la section de leur boutique est juste là. Premières livraisons fin Juin et comme d'habitude, premiers arrivés, premiers servis.
> 
> Bon weekend !


Virpil a tout compris à l’année de l’helico dans DCS. Entre le Hind et le Apache je parie qu’ils vont en vendre des tas de collectifs.

----------


## Flappie

> Et je n’arrive toujours pas à voir ce qu’on va en faire. Je parie qu’après une soirée ou deux à tester on va retourner en Syrie pour nos soirées. Même sur les campagnes DLC, à part un Hornet ou un Harrier je ne vois pas quels modules vont exploiter la carte.


Moi je verrais bien des parties à la Capture the flag pour deux forces aéronavales opposées.  ::): 
Je pense que l'idée de base d'ED avec cette carte, c'est de remplacer le Caucase vieillissant aux yeux des nouveaux joueurs : quand ils joueront au jeu pour la première fois, ils verront que les nouvelles cartes sont bien plus belles et détaillées avant même de passer à la caisse.

L'énorme avantage de cette carte, à moyen/long terme, c'est quand il y aura la variante WWII, car ça allègera la facture des nouveaux qui veulent se mettre à DCS WWII.

----------


## Chaussette

Moi j'aime bien le Caucase comme carte, surtout depuis les deux grosses upgrades graphiques (2.5 et 2.7).

Les Mariannes me font de l'oeil, j'adore ces paysages tropicaux (il faut dire que je m'en cogne un peu des contextes historiques), et là où j'attendais de la jungle style Vietnam, je pense que ce sera déjà excellent comme ça !

----------


## Qiou87

> L'énorme avantage de cette carte, à moyen/long terme, c'est quand il y aura la variante WWII, car ça allègera la facture des nouveaux qui veulent se mettre à DCS WWII.


Les Mariannes en WWII, ça m'enthousiasme à mort parce que ça veut dire F4U Corsair, F6F Hellcat, A6M Zero, du porte-avions sauce WWII... j'y crois à fond, mais je suis aussi réaliste: ça prendra quelques années surtout que seul le F4U a été annoncé (et encore, ça fait tellement longtemps qu'on se demande un peu s'il sortira un jour). C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'ED ne priorise pas la carte version 1944, ça n'aurait pas grand sens si y'a aucun module historique correspondant.

Mais en version moderne, mouef. Ok, la carte a l'air superbement détaillée, et ceux qui n'ont jamais volé sur The Channel en sont pour prendre une claque. Mais la partie terrestre est tellement petite qu'effectivement y'a que du porte-avions à envisager, pour un côté ou l'autre.




> Moi j'aime bien le Caucase comme carte, surtout depuis les deux grosses upgrades graphiques (2.5 et 2.7).


La géographique de la carte est très intéressante avec montagnes, mer, plaines... mais les villes sont atroces (génériques, sans bâtiments reconnaissables et sans rapport avec les villes réelles), les cotes sont inexistantes (pas de plages, falaises, etc.) et le mesh des montagnes est grossier. Sans compter des textures de sol pas ouf (mais ça se modde) et des arbres génériques qui ne rendent pas les forêts très réalistes. Mais au moins y'a les 4 saisons, et ça c'est vrai que c'est sympa avec l'éclairage de la 2.7. Elle reste totalement valable avec des jets de haute altitude mais pour voler à 5000ft ou moins, elle est larguée désormais.

----------


## Qiou87

*Annonce soirée spéciale avec Leading Edge*

Sur une initiative de LaCrepe, ceux que ça intéresse sont appelés à se pré-inscrire sur le Discord de Leading Edge. Me MP si vous n'en faites pas parti. Ca se fera le* jeudi 27 mai à 21h*. Comme vous allez le voir c'est pour passer une bonne soirée, c'est pas du Milsim.

https://discord.com/channels/6828690...59978839949334

Le teaser/brief de LaCrepe que je ne fais que copier ici:



> "Attrapez les tous" Jeudi 27 Mai
> 
> L'objet de la mission est une course/chasse aux trésors :
> 
> 2 équipes s'affrontent. La première qui retrouve tous ses Pokémon gagne la partie. Il faudra être stratégique, ne pas mettre tous ses œufs dans le même panier. Il ne s'agit pas de faire du kill chez les adversaires (il y aura évidemment des forces d'opposition). Mais il s'agit bien d'une course. S'affronteront les Ugly Duckling contre les Runny Nose (équilibrage probable des équipes).
> 
> Les avions à dispos seront : F16, F18, JF17, M-2000
> 
> Un briefing plus complet vous sera presenté peu de temps avant la mission, mais nous devons savoir dés maintenant combien d'entre vous sont pret à relever le defi!

----------


## Qiou87

*Soirée entre canards, mardi 18 mai, 21h*

RDV sur le Discord comme d'hab. On volera en Syrie, 2.7 OB, tout le monde est bienvenu. RDV sur Discord pour s'inscrire (pas d'obligation, mais c'est plus facile de garantir les slots de chacun dans leur avion favori  :;):  ).

----------


## war-p

J'avais pas vu  ::o:

----------


## Flappie

Moi non plus. C'est quoi, Beluga ?

----------


## Aleas

> Moi non plus. C'est quoi, Beluga ?


BAP-100, 18 bombes freinées avec moteur fusée montées sous le ventre du mirage qui sont larguées dans une séquence calculée pour parsemer 400m de piste de trous dignes des autoroutes belges ( ::ninja:: ).

Même utilisation que le Beluga IZ, destruction de pistes/tarmac

----------


## Flappie

> BAP-100, 18 bombes freinées avec moteur fusée montées sous le ventre du mirage qui sont larguées dans une séquence calculée pour parsemer 400m de piste de trous dignes des autoroutes belges ().


 :^_^:  Et là, je me rappelle de mon premier (et seul) trajet en voiture vers la Belgique au moment de passer la frontière... "Ouah, il y a eu une guerre récemment, ici ??!"  ::ninja:: 

Merci pour l'info.

----------


## Olis

Il y quand même du mieux sur les routes belges depuis quelques années. Le pire ça a été une tranchée dans le sens de la circulation sur une autoroute, 2 roues à gauche de la tranchée et 2 roues à droite, dépasser on oublie (ou des travaux sur un viaduc, lignes jaunes qui emmenaient sur un trou dans ce viaduc, heuresement il n'y avait personne à gauche)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Pas sûr d'être là ce soir. Pas accès au discord je suis en voiture de retour de rdv.

----------


## plon

Salut à tous, je passe ce soir s'il y a une place pour un KA-50.

----------


## Flappie

Salut plon, j'ajoute ça à la mission.  :;):

----------


## plon

Merci Flappie !

----------


## Flappie

Moi quand je rentre dans le cockpit d'un module DCS nouvellement acquis : lien.

----------


## Setzer

Comme je te comprends... C'est quoi ton nouveau module ?

----------


## Flappie

C'est ça, mais chuuut.

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est ça, mais chuuut.


Habile, ED saute la 5e génération pour aller directement à la 8e...  ::siffle::  Je parie qu'il touchera rien avec ses lasers mais se fera poutrer en 2 secondes par un AA-10 tiré d'un Mig-29A.  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

En approche...

----------


## Setzer

Je ne veux pas t'inquiéter Quiou, mais je ne sais toujours pas piloter les helico  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Je ne veux pas t'inquiéter Quiou, mais je ne sais toujours pas piloter les helico


T’inquiète les commandes sont dupliquées justement, on risquera rien.

----------


## Setzer

D'ailleurs tu veux quoi comme indicatif ? Quiouzer? Setiou?

----------


## Qiou87

Qiouzer c’est pas mal  ::lol::

----------


## Setzer

Vendu  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Zanpievich et Quiouzerovich.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

* Petit rappel DCS World, soirées canard de la semaine:*
- Mardi 25/05, 21h sur notre Discord: pas encore de mission définie, probablement une ancienne qu'on a déjà faite, je lance les inscriptions sur le Discord
- Jeudi 27/05, 21h avec Leading Edge: ils créent une mission exprès pour jouer avec nous, c'est un truc original et fantaisiste pour se détendre. Il faut s'inscrire sur leur Discord, merci de le faire au plus vite si ce n'est pas déjà fait. Je suis dispo par MP si vous n'avez pas accès à leur Discord. Modules nécessaires: carte Syrie, avions: F16, F18, JF17, M-2000, Viggen

----------


## plon

Dispo ce soir en Ka-50.
Question concernant l'inscription sur discord : ça se passe comment pour indiquer l'appareil qu'on souhaite utiliser ? (j'ai point compris comment ça marche).

Edit : Hâte de découvrir le  Mi 24P !!!

----------


## Qiou87

> Dispo ce soir en Ka-50.
> Question concernant l'inscription sur discord : ça se passe comment pour indiquer l'appareil qu'on souhaite utiliser ? (j'ai point compris comment ça marche).


Dans le chan "Inscriptions" à gauche de notre Discord, tu cliques sur la réaction qui correspond à ton avion. Par exemple le serpent = Viper. Si la réaction correspondant à ton avion est pas encore là (par exemple tu veux un Hornet et personne a réagi avec "abeille"), il faut passer la souris sur le message, "Ajouter une réaction" et choisir l'abeille.  :;): 
Tu peux choisir plusieurs réactions, par exemple si tu hésites entre Tomcat et Viggen, tu cliques à la fois sur le chat et sur l'arbre de Noël.

La correspondance entre une réaction et l'avion est indiquée en haut du salon "Inscriptions". On a essayé de faire au plus simple sachant qu'on a pas d'emoji custom et qu'une fois réduit en petit, rien ne ressemble plus à un avion qu'un autre avion.

----------


## plon

Haha merci, c'est fait... Je me doutais mais la flèche vers le haut et le sapin de noël c'est quoi ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Haha merci, c'est fait... Je me doutais mais la flèche vers le haut et le sapin de noël c'est quoi ?


Sapin de Noël = Viggen (car il a une forme de sapin vu du dessus, et qu'avec les différentes lumières externes y compris le girophare, ça fait sapin de Noël)
Flèche vers le haut = Harrier (pour sa capacité VTOL)

----------


## Sigps220

> Sapin de Noël = Viggen (car il a une forme de sapin vu du dessus, et qu'avec les différentes lumières externes y compris le girophare, ça fait sapin de Noël)
> Flèche vers le haut = Harrier (pour sa capacité VTOL)


D'ailleurs le sapin de Noël c'était assez proche de ce qu'utilisait Heartblur pour annoncer le Viggen : 



Edit : J'ai essayé de mettre directement la bonne séquence de la vidéo mais ça n'a pas l'air de marché (c'est à 23 sec).

----------


## Flappie

@plon: Tout est là.

----------


## plon

Merci Flappie, j'étais sur une tablette, pas vu le descriptif (très imagé) des avions ... Faut dire que le sapin et la flèche m'ont pas trop aidé  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

*Rappel: soirée DCS World jeudi 27/05, 21h*

Nous volons ce soir avec Leading Edge (RDV sur leur Discord, me contacter si vous ne l'avez pas). Vu le faible nombre d'inscrits on part sur une mission à Flappie, Vladikavkaz Valley, déjà jouée plusieurs fois entre canards (des convois qui remontent du sud qu'il faut trouver dans la forêt, deux groupes Westinghouse et Eastwood qui traitent chacun une zone).



Les retardataires sont les bienvenus, y'a des slots Hornet (8)/Viper (6)/Harrier (4)/Tomcat (4)/Mirage (4)/Viggen (4)/Warthog (4)/Su-25T (2). Evidemment si vous n'étiez pas inscrits (plusieurs rappels ont été faits ici et sur Discord), il ne faudra pas râler à 21h20 qu'il y a pas votre avion fétiche pour forcer une édition et un redémarrage serveur - on est sympa avec les copains et on prend un des avions libres. Ceci dit vu le nombre de slots et le nombre d'inscrits (12 + 3 pas sûrs), il ne devrait pas y avoir trop de soucis....Hésitez pas à venir, la dernière fois on s'est bien marré avec eux, y'a aucune raison que ce ne soit pas le cas également ce soir. Pas de confirmation d'ATC/AWACS humain en revanche, c'est au conditionnel.

----------


## Qiou87

*Soirée DCS World mardi 1er juin, 21h, Discord*

Viendez donc, on va sûrement voler de nuit sur une mission de Flappie. L'inscription se fait sur Discord pour ceux qui veulent, y'a qu'à cliquer sur la réaction qui correspond à votre avion (j'ai déjà mis une de chaque pour faciliter la vie à tout le monde).

----------


## Flappie

Merci Qiou.  :;):

----------


## cdarylb

Salut les canards,

J'ai dev une petite page sans prétentions : https://cyrilb.me

A la base, je l'ai faite avant tout pour moi et avoir une bonne visu des paramètres essentiels pour l'ILS, mais je me dis que ça peut avoir un vague intérêt pour les éternels débutants comme moi sur DCS. N'hésitez pas à me donner un feedback même pour me dire que c'est pourri hein  ::): 

Bons vols !

----------


## Setzer

Super lien, MERCI! À mettre dans le post d'ouverture amha..

----------


## Flappie

Wow, superbe site en effet. Merci Dario !
Hop, c'est dans l'OP.

----------


## plon

Gros orage qui s'annonce pour la soirée chez moi, je me débranche pour le moment. Je vous rejoindrais si ça s'améliore. Je vous souhaite un meilleur temps en jeu que IRL chez moi ...

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles* *Patch 4.602 avec du Typhoon dedans mais aussi du Fokker DVIII et beaucoup de nouveauté aussi... * 

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1096541







Dear friends,


Today we’re releasing another update, 4.602, that brings to you two new aircraft at once. British Hawker Typhoon Mk.Ib is the first and it is available in Battle of Normandy Early Access now - this powerful, fast and heavily armed machine could handle a variety of combat missions. New tactical numbers and dynamic impact marks technologies already work for it and it has a wide array of modifications - another engine, propeller, gunsight, additional armor and dust filter.

The second star of the day is the late Great War German monoplane Fokker D.VIII, which also supports the new tactical numbers and hit marks technologies. Having the same engine as Fokker Dr.I triplane, but a much better aerodynamical profile, resulted in a significant boost in combat characteristics. The only wing of this airplane had an unusual design for its time - it had load-carrying skin made of plywood instead of fabric. Being a late war plane, Fokker D.VIII could be equipped with Oigee collimator gunsight and was armed with two 7.92 mm LMG 08/15 Spandau. It is now available to all owners of Flying Circus Vol.II.





Moreover, there are 20 new AI-controlled objects added in this update - they were developed for the Battle of Normandy. They are British in origin mostly, but there are additions for the US and Germany as well. Some of them are new types in our project - radars and reinforced concrete bunkers.

In addition to all that, 4.602 addresses a lot of things - many graphical and audio effects are improved, there are several fixes for aircraft and ground vehicles AI, a significant improvement in ballistics, etc. The detailed change list follows:






















Main features
1. Hawker Typhoon Mk.Ib fighter-bomber is now available to all owners of the Battle for Normandy;
2. Fokker D.VIII monoplane is now available to all owners of the Flying Circus Vol.II;
3. American paratroopers have been added to the project and can be dropped from C-47. The corresponding missions will be added to the Career mode later;
4. New graphical effects for various armor-piercing shell and bullet impacts added;
5. Improved graphical effects of burning ground vehicles and balloons added;


Aircraft changes
6. Fixed “jaggedness” of some shadow edges in cockpits;

7. Restored canopy glass sun effects;
8. Single AI plane takeoff fixed (in some cases the takeoff run was delayed for too much);
9. Aircraft AI bug fixed which could cause it to ignore points of the airfield taxiway;
10. Fixed visibility of P-51D-15, P-38J-15, Ju-52, He-111H-6, B-25D, Il-2-42 and Il-2-43 at distances over 1 km (they appeared smaller relative to other aircraft);
11. P-51D-15 weapons and chassis can be damaged by collisions;
12. Missing luminescent illumination on the watch bezel in Bf 109 K-4 cockpit added;
13. Pe-2 series 35 propellers won’t visibly disappear at medium distances;
14. Hurricane landing lights won’t visibly disappear at medium distances, creating holes  in their niches;
15. Bristol Fighter's Lewis machine gun casings ejection location has been corrected;


Player controllable vehicles changes
16. Pz.VI commander cupola wall armor thickness has been corrected (it was doubled before);
17. 72-K AAA: an incorrect operation of the automatic gunsight kinematics at intermediate elevation angles has been corrected (with zero corrections the sight axis appeared much higher than the barrel axis);
18. 72-K AAA: technochat messages will correctly appear in multiplayer for other players that joined its crew;

Career mode changes
19. The player can join new squadrons: 587 BAP in Stalingrad and Kuban careers and 46 GNBAP in Kuban career;
20. New targets for "Railway junction air strike" and "Railway junction bombing strike" mission types added in Rhineland career (Bodenplatte): Antwerp, Liege, Mainz, Frankfurt, Bonn, Cologne, Duisburg, Bruxelles, Charleroi, Dusseldorf, Munster, Koblenz, Eindhoven, Tilburg, Nijmegen, Essen, Enschede, Hengelo and Osnabruck railyards;
21. Typhoon Mk.Ib added to Rhineland Career mode: No. 175 Squadron RAF, No. 197 Squadron RAF, No. 247 (China British) Squadron RAF, No. 440 Squadron RCAF, No. 609 (West Riding) Squadron RAF and 16 more AI squadrons;
22. Formerly AI-only 587th BAP in Stalingrad Career can be joined by the player;
23. Formerly AI-only 587th BAP and 46th GNBAP in Kuban Career can be joined by the player;



AI-controlled objects changes
24. Simple AI ground vehicles correctly leave trails on unpaved airfields;
25. Simple AI wheeled vehicles correctly collide with static objects;
26. Simple AI tracked vehicles won’t make too sharp turns;
27. Sd.Kfz 251 1C half-track correctly leaves a trail;
28. The antenna of the airfield locator beacon now always stands vertically, regardless of the surface slope;
29. 10.5 cm Flak 38/39 anti-aircraft gun has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
30. QF 3.7-inch AA anti-aircraft gun has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
31. 40 mm Bofors L60 rapid-fire anti-aircraft gun has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
32. 3,7 cm FlaK 43 rapid-fire anti-aircraft gun has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
33. Ordnance QF 17-pounder anti-tank gun has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
34. BL 5.5-inch gun has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
35. Bren Mk.I machine gun in two variations (for firing at ground and air targets) has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
36. AMES Type 7 mobile radar station has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
37. SCR-584 mobile radar station has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
38. FuSE-65 Würzburg-Riese stationary radar station has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
39. British 150 cm anti-aircraft searchlight has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
40. M1-VLA low-altitude balloon has been added for the Battle of Normandy (for now it can’t be bind to a ship);
41. M3A1 half-track has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
42. Sd.Kfz. 222 armored car has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
43. Dodge WC-54 ambulance has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
44. Austin K2 / Y ambulance has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
45. H 634 machine-gun pillbox has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
46. H 630 concrete machine-gun pillbox has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
47. H 272 concrete gun pillbox has been added for the Battle of Normandy;
48. Batterie Todt concrete heavy artillery bunker has been added for the Battle of Normandy;


Other changes
49. Enemy aircraft that appear in AAA QMB during winter should have a corresponding winter skin;
50. Missing preview images added for various objects in the mission editor;
51. Ballistics of bullets, shells, bombs and rockets now take into account the decrease of the air density with altitude;
52. Heavy anti-aircraft artillery ballistics were corrected;
53. Heavy artillery ballistics were corrected (at large distances the flight time and the height of the projectile trajectory correspond to the barrel elevation angle quite accurately);
54. In multiplayer, the jittery turning animation of gunners was corrected

----------


## Qiou87

*Soirée DCS canards - 7 juin 2021 - 21h*

On joue sur l'open beta 2.7.1 (la dernière quoi). La mission que je vous ai trouvé se passe sur le Golfe Persique, sur la partie Emirats Arabes Unis, et s'appelle Operation Harmattan. J'essaierai de faire un petit brief depuis le ME ce soir et de poster ça. En gros:
- aider les troupes au sol en tapant des cibles (CAS) pour capturer 4 aéroports ennemis
- couvrir la CAS mais opposition "light" (CAP, 2-3 appareils maxi)
- détruire quelques défenses aériennes au début (SEAD) - je peux en rajouter un peu si vous voulez faire plus de SEAD
- un navire hostile apparemment sur zone (on aura donc potentiellement besoin d'une paire de Viggen, les Harpoon étant toujours aussi faibles)

Les inscriptions se font comme d'habitude sur Discord pour que je sache quels avions ajouter éventuellement à la mission - n'importe quel module moderne est accepté. Il vous faut la carte Persian Gulf et c'est tout : même en Su-25T (gratos) vous pouvez participer. Merci de me tenir informé, ici ou sur Discord, pour l'ajout de SEAD éventuellement.

Richman, le créateur, en a posté plusieurs sur User files et elles ont l'air très bien. Il s'agit d'un premier test mais si on valide on aura d'autres missions à se mettre sous la dent (et on pourra le remercier  ::lol:: ). Le but est d'enlever un peu de pression à notre Flappie pour l'orga du mardi, et de varier les plaisirs.

----------


## Flappie

Merciiiiii.  ::wub::

----------


## Flappie

*AVIS A LA POPULACE* : après sondage sur Discord, nos soirées "officielles" DCS sont déplacées au *lundi*, et cela semble parti pour durer.

----------


## Flappie

La version release/"stable" de DCS devrait basculer vers la 2.7 aujourd'hui. On dit adieu aux vieux nuages et bonjour à la NVG pourrie hors nuit de pleine lune.

----------


## Qiou87

> La version release/"stable" de DCS devrait basculer vers la 2.7 aujourd'hui. On dit adieu aux vieux nuages et bonjour à la NVG pourrie hors nuit de pleine lune.


C'est tout le moteur d'éclairage qui a subi un lifting, la mer est très différente, etc. A noter aussi que la 2.7 tourne un peu mieux que la 2.5 en terme d'optimisation. Si tout n'est pas parfait, il y a donc quand même pas mal de bonnes choses dans le lot.

----------


## Bopnc

Ah cool ! Merci pour l'info Flappie.  ::lol:: 

Les soucis de nuages en VR ont été corrigés ?

----------


## Flappie

> Les soucis de nuages en VR ont été corrigés ?


Oui !
Ils bougent encore un peu en 2D, mais personnellement je n'avais pas rermarqué avant de voir un rapport de bug. Ca ne me dérange vraiment pas.

@Qiou : Oui, la mer est en "work in progress".

----------


## Setzer

> Ah cool ! Merci pour l'info Flappie. 
> 
> Les soucis de nuages en VR ont été corrigés ?


Ça sautille encore un tout petit peu pour les nuages les plus éloignés mais faut vraiment y prêter attention pour le remarquer, rien à voir avec les premières versions de l'OB.

----------


## Flappie

Annonce d'un nouveau programme free to play périodique pour DCS, live : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ5T8P1qJGs

----------


## frostphoenyx

C'est vraiment cool !

----------


## JanSolo

Tout le monde repasse sur la stable ? Ou vous restez sur l'OB?
Enfin reçu le socle réparé du Warthog: 2 mois presque mais efficace.

----------


## Flappie

Pour le moment, on a prévu de rester sur l'open beta jusqu'au prochain gros bug bloquant.

----------


## JanSolo

Surtout que j'y pense mais le Hind ne sera accessible que sous l'OB le 16 juin, non?

----------


## SergeyevK

D'ou viens cette date du 16 juin pour le Mi-24 ?
... Et les îles Mariannes c'est pour quand ,  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Ne faites pas confiance aux dates Steam pour DCS, elles ne veulent strictement rien dire.
Le Hind et les Mariannes sont dans le four, mais c'est pas encore bien cuit.

----------


## Loloborgo

> La version release/"stable" de DCS devrait basculer vers la 2.7 aujourd'hui. On dit adieu aux vieux nuages et bonjour à la NVG pourrie hors nuit de pleine lune.


Oh joie  ::wub:: 
Merci Flappie pour l'info!
J'essaie d'être là lundi en espérant que stable et beta seront au merge!

----------


## SergeyevK

> Ne faites pas confiance aux dates Steam pour DCS, elles ne veulent strictement rien dire.
> Le Hind et les Mariannes sont dans le four, mais c'est pas encore bien cuit.


C'est ce que je pensais, les dates Steam sont juste des placeholders. Pour les Mariannes c'est normalement "soon", je ne pense pas qu'ils vont sortir les deux en même temps.

----------


## JanSolo

Oui c'est juste une estimation pour le Hind, on a bien vu ce que ça donnait pour les précédents modules dont le SC en particulier.

----------


## Bacab

Est-ce qu'il y a des nouvelles du Moustique ? J'ai regardé en diagonal mais j'ai rien vu

----------


## Qiou87

> Est-ce qu'il y a des nouvelles du Moustique ? J'ai regardé en diagonal mais j'ai rien vu


Fin de l'été pas avant, sachant qu'ils ont scrappé tout le modèle extérieur (3D) en février-mars car ils n'en étaient pas contents. Ca doit prendre du temps de le refaire.

----------


## Bacab

> Fin de l'été pas avant, sachant qu'ils ont scrappé tout le modèle extérieur (3D) en février-mars car ils n'en étaient pas contents. Ca doit prendre du temps de le refaire.


Merci pour ta réponse. C'est pas de bol, j'avais acheté Normandie et l'assets pack WWII en solde la dernière fois en préparation... Plus qu'à attendre le Hind et tester le nouveau système de démo sur 14 jours pour voir si j'arrive enfin à faire voler un hélicoptère  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Merci pour ta réponse. C'est pas de bol, j'avais acheté Normandie et l'assets pack WWII en solde la dernière fois en préparation... Plus qu'à attendre le Hind et tester le nouveau système de démo sur 14 jours pour voir si j'arrive enfin à faire voler un hélicoptère


Y'a des chouettes trucs à faire en WWII, regarde les campagnes de Reflected par ex. Avec la nouvelle météo, les effets de fumée/flamme et le modèle de dégâts avancé des warplanes, ça donne quelque chose de très immersif et viscéral je trouve. Super plaisant, et on progresse en technique car y'a pas de réserve de puissance infinie ou de FBW pour rattraper les âneries.  ::P:

----------


## Cuillère

Je serais bien tenté par un peu de simu WWII maintenant que j'ai mis à jour ma config. Ça donne quoi DCS par rapport à IL-2 Battle of X maintenant? Je sais que y'a 2-3 ans y'avait pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent

----------


## Bacab

> Y'a des chouettes trucs à faire en WWII, regarde les campagnes de Reflected par ex. Avec la nouvelle météo, les effets de fumée/flamme et le modèle de dégâts avancé des warplanes, ça donne quelque chose de très immersif et viscéral je trouve. Super plaisant, et on progresse en technique car y'a pas de réserve de puissance infinie ou de FBW pour rattraper les âneries.


J'ai acheté le P-47 et une campagne (de Reflected) pour aller avec mais le contenu (de la campagne) n'est pas fou. Je ne conteste pas le réalisme mais le choix des missions est discutable : les deux premières sont des escortes de grosses formations de bombardiers qui durent longtemps (1,5/2 h de vol chacune) et ne sont vraiment pas plaisantes car l'IA fait n'importe quoi pour maintenir les formations. A deux reprises je suis mort percuté par mes ailiers. La seul solution c'est de voler 2 bornes derrières mais c'est con et plus du tout immersif.

----------


## Flappie

> Plus qu'à attendre le Hind et tester le nouveau système de démo sur 14 jours pour voir si j'arrive enfin à faire voler un hélicoptère


 Entraîne toi sur le Huey, alors !  ::XD::

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai acheté le P-47 une campagne (de Reflected) pour aller avec mais le contenu (de la campagne) n'est pas fou. Je ne conteste pas le réalisme mais le choix des missions est discutable : les deux premières sont des escortes de grosses formations de bombardiers qui durent longtemps (1,5/2 h de vol chacune) et ne sont vraiment pas plaisantes car l'IA fait n'importe quoi pour maintenir les formations. A deux reprises je suis mort percuté par mes ailiers. La seul solution c'est de voler 2 bornes derrières mais c'est con et plus du tout immersif.


J’ai vu ce retour oui. Je ne maîtrise que le P51D mais peut recommander chaudement Bodney et Charnwood. La première est immersive et très bien faite, la seconde te laisse un peu plus faire les missions à ta guise. C’est plus court et c’est très bien.

@Cuillere: je me garderai bien d’un avis définitif car n’ayant pas Il2. Ce qui revient souvent c’est que Il2 a de très loin le meilleur contenu en WW2. DCS a des avions plus typés (plus de différences entre tel et tel avion), des modèles de vol a priori plus poussés, et des graphismes qui ont l’air un poil supérieur. En VR je me régale sur DCS en WW2, mais faut reconnaître que le contenu manque encore beaucoup. Ayant tenté de créer des missions pour ce jeu, je suis admiratif car les créateurs de campagne comme Reflected arrivent à faire quelque chose de très bien et de très vivant sans une foule d’unités à disposition…
DCS en WW2 est aussi très cher, il faut la carte Normandie et/ou la carte Channel, et par dessus le WW2 asset pack. Mais tu peux aussi tester gratos un warbird non armé, le TF-51, ça te donnera au moins le goût du modèle de vol.

A l’heure actuelle et si on fait que du WW2, je pense que Il2 est encore bien supérieur, sauf si on est à la recherche d’une simu la plus pointue possible.

----------


## Bacab

> Entraîne toi sur le Huey, alors !


Bah justement le Huey je l'avais testé pendant le confinement et il m'avais un peu vacciné des tondeuses, surtout l'absence de training interactif (j'aime *pas* les tuto vidéos). Je me dis qu'avec le Hind il y aura forcément des missions training interactives et complètes.

Concernant le match Il-2 Great Battle versus DCS : je n'ai essayé sur DCS que le P-47 donc en ce qui concerne cet avion le pilotage m'a paru plus ardu sur DCS que sur Il-2, j'ignore si c'est réaliste faute de P-47 (et de licence de pilote). Le contenu solo payant de DCS est en général (vu que j'ai pas aimé la campagne du P-47 c'est pas forcément évident comme avis) de meilleur facture que les campagnes payantes d'Il-2 (j'ai testé la campagne en Spitfire Mk.V et celle en P-47 sur Il-2 et je les ai trouvé toutes les deux décevantes/bâclées).
Il-2 a quand même pour lui un planeset (et même un environnement WWII) vachement plus complet que DCS et est beaucoup plus abordable financièrement parlant.

----------


## Setzer

Gros gros point noir de dcs version wwii : il n'y a pas le Tempest.

----------


## Cuillère

Ça marche, merci pour vos retours !

----------


## Qiou87

> Gros gros point noir de dcs version wwii : il n'y a pas le Tempest.


Ce qu’il manque à DCS WWII peut remplir un bouquin de 500 pages. Rien qu’en unités IA un Me-110, Ju-87, Lancaster, Hurricane, Tempest, P-38… tout cela ferait du bien, sans parler de pouvoir les piloter. Mais bon les quelques appareils pilotables sont très chouettes, avec un vrai caractère. C’est juste qu’il faut aimer approfondir un seul appareil plutôt que de changer régulièrement.

----------


## Setzer

Oui c'était pour la boutade, pour écumer les deux régulièrement les sensations sur dcs sont plus gratifiantes et le pilotage plus exigeant mais le contenu est famélique par rapport à il2. J'attends de voir la map normandie sur il2 mais pour le moment rien n'arrive à la cheville de la map channel de dcs, même kouban que je trouve pourtant très chouette.

Après niveau perf c'est aussi le jour et la nuit entre les deux jeux, il2 est beaucoup beaucoup plus fluide.

----------


## Flappie

> Bah justement le Huey je l'avais testé pendant le confinement et il m'avais un peu vacciné des tondeuses, surtout l'absence de training interactif (j'aime *pas* les tuto vidéos). Je me dis qu'avec le Hind il y aura forcément des missions training interactives et complètes.


J'ignorais qu'il y avait encore des tutos vidéo dans DCS. 
Si tu veux un tuto Huey en live, n'hésite pas à demander. Ce serait un plaisir.

----------


## Setzer

Je confirme le tuto du huey, ainsi que celui du f14 pour le rio, sont hyper mal branlés, des tonnes d'infos qui sont balancées sans pouvoir mettre en pause et des pavés de textes qui s'affichent à en devenir illisibles sans aucune mise en pratique simultanée.

----------


## Qiou87

Le Huey s’apprend surtout en développant un feeling sur son vol. Apprendre a le démarrer ok, avec le guide de Chuck sur les genoux, mais ensuite la principale difficulté c’est de pas se taper de VRS et d’aller où on veut. Le reste est simple en terme d’armement, c’est du basique. Je me demande si en multicrew c’est pas mieux pour apprendre d’ailleurs, si ca marche mieux que lorsqu’on avait essayé.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Hey dites, j'ai réinstallé IL2 BOS, et je cherche du contenu solo sympa à faire dessus, type campagne. Vous avez des recommandations ? J'en ai choppé quelques unes au pif sur le forum officiel mais si vous en avez que vous connaissez et qui sont bien, je suis preneur.

Je repose aussi ici ma question du topic sur les simus civiles: J'ai jamais tenté DCS, rebuté par le prix exorbitant des avions. ça vaut le coup en mode gratos ? Il y a du contenu solo type missions/campagne dans la version gratuite ?

----------


## BoZoin

> Je repose aussi ici ma question du topic sur les simus civiles: J'ai jamais tenté DCS, rebuté par le prix exorbitant des avions. ça vaut le coup en mode gratos ? Il y a du contenu solo type missions/campagne dans la version gratuite ?


La nouvelle formule permet d'essayer n'importequel module (avion, map, campagne) pendant 2 semaine. Ton utilisation est remise à 0 tous les 6 mois.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> La nouvelle formule permet d'essayer n'importequel module (avion, map, campagne) pendant 2 semaine. Ton utilisation est remise à 0 tous les 6 mois.


D'ailleurs j'ai lancé le jeu mais j'ai pas trouvé comment faire, il ne me permet que d'acheter les modules manquants.

----------


## BoZoin

> D'ailleurs j'ai lancé le jeu mais j'ai pas trouvé comment faire, il ne me permet que d'acheter les modules manquants.


Ha oui, je recrache la communication d'ED, mais je n'ai pas testé  ::):

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ok  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Pour le nouveau programme d'essai gratos de DCS, il faut se créer un compte sur le site officiel, se logger, aller sur cette page, puis cliquer sur un des boutons "Try" :

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ah ok merci !

----------


## Flappie

> Je repose aussi ici ma question du topic sur les simus civiles: J'ai jamais tenté DCS, rebuté par le prix exorbitant des avions. ça vaut le coup en mode gratos ? Il y a du contenu solo type missions/campagne dans la version gratuite ?


Si tu veux faire exploser des trucs sans payer, ça se passe à bord du Su-25T. Il est sympa mais tu n'auras pas de cockpit cliquable ni de systèmes "complexes". Il est entièrement gratos (durée illimitée), dispose de missions d'entraînement, 7 missions "instant action" (départ en l'air, fumis...), 10 missions standard, et une campagne (Georgian Oil War). Tu n'auras accès qu'à une seule map, le Caucase, mais tu pourras participer à n'importe laquelle de nos missions multijoueur au-dessus du Caucase. Emporte 12 missiles Vikhr guidés laser, du gros missile S-25 guidage laser ou anti-radiation, Kh-58 anti-radiation, Kh-29 laser ou optique, anti-air R-60, roquettes, pods canons supplémentaires et orientables, siège intérieur pas cuir du tout - quoique.

J'oubliais, tu pourras évidemment jouer aux missions créées par la communautés, dispo ici.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Si tu veux faire exploser des trucs sans payer, ça se passe à bord du Su-25T. Il est sympa mais tu n'auras pas de cockpit cliquable ni de systèmes "complexes". Il est entièrement gratos (durée illimitée), dispose de missions d'entraînement, 7 missions "instant action" (départ en l'air, fumis...), 10 missions standard, et une campagne (Georgian Oil War). Tu n'auras accès qu'à une seule map, le Caucase, mais tu pourras participer à n'importe laquelle de nos missions multijoueur au-dessus du Caucase. Emporte 12 missiles Vikhr guidés laser, du gros missile S-25 guidage laser ou anti-radiation, Kh-58 anti-radiation, Kh-29 laser ou optique, anti-air R-60, roquettes, pods canons supplémentaires et orientables, siège intérieur pas cuir du tout - quoique.
> 
> J'oubliais, tu pourras évidemment jouer aux missions créées par la communautés, dispo ici.


Ok cool, je vais déjà tester ça voir si ça me plaît, merci !

----------


## war-p

T'as aussi le p51 en version civile de dispo gratuitement.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ils ont bien bossé, c'est top. Trop hâte !

----------


## frostphoenyx

ED qui trolle...

----------


## Qiou87

Flappie disait que ça s'intensifiait en terme de tests internes, peut-être un patch cette semaine avec le Hind?

EDIT: en tout cas sur leur forum y'a marqué "mise à jour open beta prévue le 16 juin 2021" depuis 10min...

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Flappie disait que ça s'intensifiait en terme de tests internes, peut-être un patch cette semaine avec le Hind?
> 
> EDIT: en tout cas sur leur forum y'a marqué "mise à jour open beta prévue le 16 juin 2021" depuis 10min...


Merci pour cette croustillante info  :Bave:

----------


## Chaussette

> Flappie disait que ça s'intensifiait en terme de tests internes, peut-être un patch cette semaine avec le Hind?
> 
> EDIT: en tout cas sur leur forum y'a marqué "mise à jour open beta prévue le 16 juin 2021" depuis 10min...


Les Mariannes ?!  ::wub::

----------


## SergeyevK

> Les Mariannes ?!


Nan pas les Marianes...  ::(: 
Mais le Hind et Chypre !  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Les Mariannes ne sont pas encore cuites. Patience.

----------


## plon

Tient une nouvelle tondeuse  ::): 
Bon par contre je vais pas le tester ce soir ça va télécharger toute la nuit !

N'hésitez pas à partager vos impressions pour les low bandwith...

----------


## SergeyevK

> Les Mariannes ne sont pas encore cuites. Patience.


Je croise les doigts pour qu'elles soient "cuites" avant les vacances.  ::): 
J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas encore la retarder en partie à cause du Mi-24.

----------


## Flappie

> J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas encore la retarder en partie à cause du Mi-24.


Ce ne sont pas les même équipes, donc aucun risque.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> N'hésitez pas à partager vos impressions pour les low bandwith...


Alors les sons sont gé-niaux, le passage de pilote à opérateur se passe bien (autopilote), la visée de l'ATGM est un poil déroutante (oeilleton qui empêche de voir où on se situe, on ne voit qu'au travers du périscope.
Le modèle de vol est extra, la bête est un peu lourde à faire décoller, la VRS arrive très vite en cas de légère marche arrière (à éviter, donc), on peut décoller sur la roue avant et c'est trop stylé (et pas très difficile), et surtout, surtout... on peut arrêter les ventilos avec les "doigts".

----------


## Loloborgo

Pas pu vous rejoindre lundi soir  ::cry:: 
Même pas eu le temps de voler sur la 2.7 depuis la release re- ::cry:: 
Par contre préco du Hind effectué  ::wub:: 

C'est clair que les vidéos font envies!
Sur la dernière montrant la mise en oeuvre des ATGM, on peut effectivement se rendre compte que Wags vole sur Chypre, s'est donc confirmé que ça approche  ::trollface::

----------


## plon

> Ce ne sont pas les même équipes, donc aucun risque.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> Alors les sons sont gé-niaux, le passage de pilote à opérateur se passe bien (autopilote), la visée de l'ATGM est un poil déroutante (oeilleton qui empêche de voir où on se situe, on ne voit qu'au travers du périscope.
> Le modèle de vol est extra, la bête est un peu lourde à faire décoller, la VRS arrive très vite en cas de légère marche arrière (à éviter, donc), on peut décoller sur la roue avant et c'est trop stylé (et pas très difficile), et surtout, surtout... on peut arrêter les ventilos avec les "doigts".


Merci ! Hâte de tester la bestiole... Particulièrement les ventilos...
Le modèle de vol est très différent du Mi 8 ?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, même s'ils partagent pas mal de choses, les modèles de vol sont bien différents. Le gros point commun, c'est la patate dispo sous le collectif, et le temps de réponse des turbines relativement court, mais sinon le Hind vole un peu comme dans un couloir : plus tu vas vite, plus il va vouloir voler tout droit. Il n'est donc pas très indiqué de tourner autour d'une cible car ça se fait en perdant beaucoup de vitesse et d'agilité. C'est un "boom and zooom" en quelque sorte. Ah, et il tient beaucoup mieux la vitesse que le Mi-8 !

----------


## SergeyevK

> Ce ne sont pas les même équipes, donc aucun risque.


Oui, je sais que ce ne sont pas les même équipes, mais pour des raisons de visibilité du produit (Mi-24) ils pourraient retarder la sortie de la carte.

----------


## Aleas

Petit problème, crash systématique au loading sur la carte Syrie depuis cette OB. Toujours autour du world preload 30/60.
Je ferai la tondeuse sur le Caucase ce soir en espérant un fix rapide.

----------


## Flappie

Envoie-moi le fichier zip de ton crash en MP s'il te plait.
Tu le trouveras sous "C:\Users\username\Saved Games\DCS...\Logs". Prends le plus récent.

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui, je sais que ce ne sont pas les même équipes, mais pour des raisons de visibilité du produit (Mi-24) ils pourraient retarder la sortie de la carte.


Mariannes c'est une carte gratos. Ils ont bien dit qu'ils allaient lancer les précos du Apache, qui pour le coup bouffe beaucoup plus dans la cours du Hind. Les Mariannes ça rapporte rien directement, c'est une vitrine pour les joueurs gratos. Si c'est prêt ça sort je pense.

Sinon j'ai apprécié mon premier vol en Mi-24, mais va falloir apprendre à le dompter. Ca n'a rien à voir avec le Huey. Le pit est sublime, et j'ai l'impression que les effets de rotor sont nouveaux aussi (ça ressemble à ce qu'ils ont fait en WW2 avec les props et ça impressionne vachement).

----------


## Flappie

Bien vu, pour les Mariannes comme pour les effets de rotor.  :;):

----------


## Aleas

> Bien vu, pour les Mariannes comme pour les effets de rotor.


Et l'indispensable ventilateur cliquable qui me permet d'être encore plus en phase avec le pilote (on a tous les deux un ventilo braqué sur la tronche vu la chaleur  ::P: )
Les sons sont très cools, le cockpit très beau et j'adore le système de carte "défilante" pour le pilote. Je n'ai pas encore touché à l'auto-pilote ni ajusté mes axes mais je trouve qu'on sent bien mieux la machine au premier abords qu'un Ka-50 sous ses couches d'auto-pilote.

ps: crash log envoyé

----------


## Setzer

Yep le cockpit est superbe. Chypre aussi!  ::wub::

----------


## frostphoenyx

Au top ce Hind ! Décollage OK, par contre pour atterrir, c'est pas encore ça  ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

Perso, j'atterris en marche avant, soit sur une piste, à bonne vitesse, soit au ralenti sur un taxiway.
Vous allez voir, après un ou deux jours, vous gèrerez beaucoup mieux les phases décollage/atterro.

----------


## Chaussette

> Petit problème, crash systématique au loading sur la carte Syrie depuis cette OB. Toujours autour du world preload 30/60.
> Je ferai la tondeuse sur le Caucase ce soir en espérant un fix rapide.


Regarde éventuellement avec les presets météo ? Ca me l'avait fait avec quelques presets bien chargés. A tout hasard...

----------


## war-p

> Perso, j'atterris en marche avant, soit sur une piste, à bonne vitesse, soit au ralenti sur un taxiway.
> Vous allez voir, après un ou deux jours, vous gèrerez beaucoup mieux les phases décollage/atterro.


Il n'y a pas une histoire de masse au décollage et à l'atterrissage ?

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Il n'y a pas une histoire de masse au décollage et à l'atterrissage ?


Non, je suis juste mauvais  ::XD:: 

J'arrive toujours trop vite vers l'endroit où je veux atterrir, du coup je diminue beaucoup les gaz, je tire sur le manche... l'hélico ralentit.... je suis presque en hover mais je manque de puissance et l'hélico tombe comme une pierre...

----------


## cdarylb

> Non, je suis juste mauvais 
> 
> J'arrive toujours trop vite vers l'endroit où je veux atterrir, du coup je diminue beaucoup les gaz, je tire sur le manche... l'hélico ralentit.... je suis presque en hover mais je manque de puissance et l'hélico tombe comme une pierre...


C'est mon protocole d'atterrissage standard avec le Huey que tu me décris  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Il n'y a pas une histoire de masse au décollage et à l'atterrissage ?


D'ailleurs j'ai voulu faire le cake, je charge l'hélico à 100% dès le premier vol... Bordel tu décolles pas en vertical d'un coup en fait. Obligé d'improviser un décollage en roulant sur le taxiway (en Huey je décolle vertical forcément), c'était pas très académique.  ::lol:: 

Pour l'atterrissage, heu... J'ai voulu virer trop vite à 300km/h, le bordel a décroché, pas assez d'altitude pour me rattraper, je suis tombé sur un immeuble. 500m d'altitude en plus et ça passait...  ::unsure::

----------


## frostphoenyx

> C'est mon protocole d'atterrissage standard avec le Huey que tu me décris


 ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

En hélico, et plus que jamais avec le Hind, il faut visualiser une descente progressive, comme en avion, de manière à être aidé par le vent relatif. La grosse différence, c'est qu'il faut s'arrêter en l'air à quelques mètres du sol, sauf si on veut faire un atterro en roulage.

Si vous cherchez des vidéos d'atterro/déco du Hind, vous verrez qu'ils utilisent beaucoup les pistes.

Un détail marrant : le Hind a son arbre de rotor principal incliné de 2° vers la droite afin d'être le plus stable possible lors d'attaques à grandes vitesses (regardez-le de face, vous allez voir, il n'est pas DU TOUT symétrique cet hélico.

----------


## Qiou87

> Un détail marrant : le Hind a son arbre de rotor principal incliné de 2° vers la droite afin d'être le plus stable possible lors d'attaques à grandes vitesses (regardez-le de face, vous allez voir, il n'est pas DU TOUT symétrique cet hélico.


"Igor, dis-moi ton hélico là, c'est normal qu'il soit de travers? L'arbre est tordu déjà.
- Heu...oui mais en fait...Non mais c'est voulu tu vois! Pour la stabilité en attaque rapide et tout...  ::rolleyes:: "

----------


## Sigps220

> "Igor, dis-moi ton hélico là, c'est normal qu'il soit de travers? L'arbre est tordu déjà.
> - Heu...oui mais en fait...Non mais c'est voulu tu vois! Pour la stabilité en attaque rapide et tout... "


Alors que les américains auraient probablement conçus un système de torsion de l'arbre, automatiquement indexé sur la vitesse de l'appareil. Un truc à 150 millions de dollars !

----------


## Flappie

J'oubliais : pour compenser l'effet de cet arbre incliné au sol, la jambe du train gauche... est plus longue.  :^_^:

----------


## Aleas

> J'oubliais : pour compenser l'effet de cet arbre incliné au sol, la jambe du train gauche... est plus longue.


Puisqu'on parle de compensation...vous avez essayé de faire un hover check avec tous les auto-pilotes désactivés ? J'ai fait une belle valse au dessus du parking avant de réussir à reprendre la main.  ::XD:: 

Et les posé vertical c'est pas pour tout de suite.

----------


## plon

J'ai testé le Mi-24 hier soir et mes premières impressions sont excellentes !
Au delà de la qualité visuelle du module (les cockpits sont superbes), l'engin lui même et vraiment intéressant.
Un nouvel Hélicoptère qui a vraiment son caractère (j'aime particulièrement le fait que dans DCS chaque module - pour ceux que j'ai testé - ont un comportement et un feeling bien unique !)

Sa stabilité, comme tu le disais Flappie, est impressionnante lorsqu'il a de la vitesse. A basse vitesse c'est le plus casse gueule de tous les hélicos de DCS pour le moment (ça changera peut être avec un peu de pratique...)
J'ai tout de même réussi à faire quelques atterrissages dans des endroits assez étroits, le sur place est faisable, goûté au VRS une fois, pas très haut, le train d'atterrissage est robuste  ::): 
On sent vraiment la puissance et l'inertie de l'engin... Reste à explorer et maitriser son domaine de vol, l'ensemble des systèmes, Petrovitch semble bien pensé, à voir à l'usage (je n'aime pas vraiment changer de poste dans les modules bi-places), pareil pour l'armement je n'ai testé rapidement que les missiles guidés pour le moment, pas testé le canon ni les roquettes...

Malgré des similitudes certaines avec le mi-8, les sensations sont très très différentes...
Hâte de tester avec un autre canard (j'ai toujours pas testé le Huey en multicrew...)
Bref content de ce nouvel hélico !

----------


## Flappie

> Petrovitch semble bien pensé, à voir à l'usage (je n'aime pas vraiment changer de poste dans les modules bi-places)


Moi, j'aime bien, ça me fait penser à Goldorak...

----------


## plon

Haha Manque la séquence de transition  ::): 
Tu es en train de nous teaser sur DCS WORLD Goldorak édition ? C'est un scoop ?

Et petite info non documentée : le double click sur le bouton du trim fait un reset de celui-ci...

----------


## Sigps220

La nouvelle version de l'OB ajoute également de nouveaux véhicules. Deux camions tracteurs, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'ils peuvent tracter. Un gros camion 8x8 et un reskin du camion à tout faire US. 

Je n'ai pas souvenir que nous avions aussi fréquemment des reskins / nouvelles unités. Je pense qu'il y a soit un nouveau concepteur, soit un concepteur réorienté, peut être du projet WW2. En tout cas c'est cool, car ça laisse à penser que les vieux modèles de Lock-On vont être progressivement repris.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, alors personnellement j'aurais commencé par refaire les avions, hein (S-3, Tu-95, B-52...).
Mais oui c'est cool quand même.

----------


## war-p

Le s3  :Gerbe: , en plus celui-là tu le vois de près...

----------


## Setzer

Surtout quand on doit ravitaller dessus...

----------


## plon

> La nouvelle version de l'OB ajoute également de nouveaux véhicules. Deux camions tracteurs, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'ils peuvent tracter. Un gros camion 8x8 et un reskin du camion à tout faire US. 
> 
> Je n'ai pas souvenir que nous avions aussi fréquemment des reskins / nouvelles unités. Je pense qu'il y a soit un nouveau concepteur, soit un concepteur réorienté, peut être du projet WW2. En tout cas c'est cool, car ça laisse à penser que les vieux modèles de Lock-On vont être progressivement repris.


Un petit coup de jeune aux FARP ne ferait pas de mal à nos rétines...

----------


## Sigps220

> Oui, alors personnellement j'aurais commencé par refaire les avions, hein (S-3, Tu-95, B-52...).
> Mais oui c'est cool quand même.


Yep moi aussi, après je me dis qu'un camion est plus rapide à faire qu'un avion.

----------


## Flappie

Raison de plus pour commencer par les avions !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Aleas

Il y a un multi qui se profile pour ce lundi (avec du Hind  ::ninja:: ) ?

Et je veux bien le lien du discord aussi !  ::happy2::

----------


## Flappie

Oui, y'aura du Hind ce lundi. J'ai encore rien préparé mais ce sera la star du moment.
A ce sujet, afin de préparer la mission, je lance les inscriptions sur le Discord. Pour le Hind, cliquer sur l'icône du croco.

----------


## Aleas

> Oui, y'aura du Hind ce lundi. J'ai encore rien préparé mais ce sera la star du moment.
> A ce sujet, afin de préparer la mission, je lance les inscriptions sur le Discord. Pour le Hind, cliquer sur l'icône du croco.


Merci !
#croco

----------


## plon

Présent ce soir en Hind !

----------


## Flappie

Pour ce soir je nous prépare une mission centrée sur le Hind, mais pas trop dure non plus puisqu'on galère encore avec la bête.
Pour occuper nos pointus, je mettrai du SEAD coquin (Skynet IADS).

----------


## Setzer

Flappie, vu que nos binômes respectifs nous lâchent ce soir, veux tu que je sois ton gunner?

----------


## Flappie

Oui, avec plaisir.  ::):  Mais ne t'interdis pas de prendre un Hind pour toi tout seul plus tard dans la soirée si tu t'ennuyes à l'avant.

----------


## Setzer

Bah je ne m'interdis rien, mais j'aime bien me faire conduire, ça évite d'avoir à me poser  ::ninja:: 

Puis si tu prends du missile anti char c'est un jeu dans le jeu  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

> Bah je ne m'interdis rien, mais j'aime bien me faire conduire, ça évite d'avoir à me poser


C’est sûr que c’est plus rassurant de me laisser gérer ça avec talent et dextérité.  ::ninja:: 


T’inquiète je reviens dimanche. Bon lundi 28 c’est ma mission et y’aura pas d’helicos, elle était finie avant la sortie du Hind. Si vous demandez gentillement la suivante (on avait parlé de mini-campagne) pourrait en intégrer.

----------


## Setzer

Perso j'arrive à peu près à décoller, à peu près à voler droit par contre les attero... En fait je touche le sol en douceur quand je ne fais pas une vrs de sale, mais je n'arrive pas à freiner ni à rouler droit de sorte que ça fini invariablement  sur la bas coté de la piste avec les pales solidement ancrées dans le sol...

----------


## Griffon 07

le bon vieux temps ! 

https://steamcommunity.com/app/13475...1701764812592/

je ne suis pas loin de penser comme lui , chercher à pousser au max  le réalisme des systèmes , pire encore des modèles de vol ( ce qui est vain sur un PC )

a cassé un hobby autrefois prospère ( en simu civile comme militaire )


sortie septembre 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Combat_Arena/

----------


## Chaussette

> https://youtu.be/Bi-9YJXzzJo
> 
> le bon vieux temps ! 
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/13475...1701764812592/
> 
> je ne suis pas loin de penser comme lui , chercher à pousser au max  le réalisme des systèmes , pire encore des modèles de vol ( ce qui est vain sur un PC )
> 
> a cassé un hobby autrefois prospère ( en simu civile comme militaire )
> ...


Génial ça !!!! Je joue toujours à A10 Attack! et A10 Cuba  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Griffon 07

la vidéo de présentation me fait beaucoup penser a SU27 Flanker de SSI , l'ancêtre  de  DCS en 1995 

( mais les systèmes et la physique de vol n'étaient pas aux abonnés absents )

----------


## Flappie

> je ne suis pas loin de penser comme lui , chercher à pousser au max  le réalisme des systèmes , pire encore des modèles de vol ( ce qui est vain sur un PC )
> 
> a cassé un hobby autrefois prospère ( en simu civile comme militaire )


Ce segment n'est pas nouveau. Il était jusqu'alors occupé par Strike Fighters 2 :

----------


## jeanba

> Ce segment n'est pas nouveau. Il était jusqu'alors occupé par Strike Fighters 2 :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2Tpws8jWa0


Et j'y joue encore, en partie parce que je n'ai aps envie de passer trop de temps sur les systèmes.
Au passage, les modèles de vol sont plutôt bons

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Why485, le développeur est un homme de goût : beaucoup de petits projets géniaux, artistiquement il fait des choses folles. Et un vrai fan du genre qui bichonne son bébé et partage son développement avec précision. Si on aime le créneau simarcade vintage ce sera forcément une pépite.

----------


## Qiou87

> je ne suis pas loin de penser comme lui , chercher à pousser au max  le réalisme des systèmes , pire encore des modèles de vol ( ce qui est vain sur un PC )
> 
> a cassé un hobby autrefois prospère ( en simu civile comme militaire )]


Si je suis le raisonnement, le problème de la simu de vol c’est d’essayer d’être un simulateur réaliste ?  ::huh:: 

Absolument pas d’accord avec toi là dessus. Qu’il faille des jeux simcade entre un DCS et un Ace Combat, oui, c’est évident. Mais dire que le problème de la simu de vol c’est de faire de la simu, pardon, mais non. Les systèmes dont tu parles on peut très bien faire sans, que ce soit dans Il2 ou dans DCS, tous les avions ne sont pas des calculettes volantes. Tout ce qui date des 70s et avant en fait, et la richesse du modèle de vol fait justement qu’ils sont extrêmement plaisants à apprendre et à maîtriser au feeling, sans se soucier de tonnes de pages de menus de l’appareil et d’armements guides complexes. Simu ne rime pas avec punition ou soirées à étudier un manuel. Et le succès de DCS avec plusieurs milliers de joueurs actifs chaque soir rien qu’en multi (on a pas d’idée du nombre de joueur solo mais les dévs répètent qu’ils sont majoritaires) tend à prouver que ce style de jeu se porte bien pour un produit de niche.

Il a l’air sympa ce petit jeu low poly, nul doute qu’il trouve une place s’il est bien réalisé et fun. A côté du combo VR/HOTAS j’aime bien aussi de petits jeux détente à la manette sur écran plat, on verra bien.

----------


## Flappie

> (j'ai horreur des "glass cockpits" )


C't'un troll, laisse tomber.

----------


## Tugais

> https://youtu.be/Bi-9YJXzzJo
> 
> le bon vieux temps ! 
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/13475...1701764812592/
> 
> je ne suis pas loin de penser comme lui , chercher à pousser au max  le réalisme des systèmes , pire encore des modèles de vol ( ce qui est vain sur un PC )
> 
> a cassé un hobby autrefois prospère ( en simu civile comme militaire )


Il y a tout de même des alternatives à la simulation pure et dure pour les personnes qui souhaitent voler sans investir un tas d'heures dans l'apprentissage d'un ou plusieurs appareils, Tiny Combat Arena est un excellent exemple ; cela fait un paquet de temps que je suis le projet et j'achèterai clairement pour la nostalgie des jeux Jane's de la fin des années 90.

Par contre, je ne suis pas ton raisonnement concernant la précision des modèles de vol sur nos PC, on obtient des résultats extrêmement convaincant aujourd'hui et qui selon l'avis de pilotes dépassent même ce qu'offrent les simulateurs pro sur lesquels ils s'entraînent. Les vraies limitations de nos machines c'est tout ce qui touche aux radars et en général à tout ce qui à trait au spectre électro-magnétique (outre le côté confidentiel des données).

Ce qui a cassé le hobby selon moi c'est l'importance de plus en plus importante des FPS qui ont pris la place des simulations de vols mais aussi l'émergence des jeux en ligne. Je me souviens très bien de la transition rapide qui a eu lieu à l'époque chez Surcouf à Paris ; la première chose que l'on voyait en franchissant les portes de la boutique était le stand dédiée à la simulation de vol et aux périphériques, c'était le stand le plus important de l'enseigne. En l'espace de deux ou trois ans, l'accent s'est progressivement déplacé vers les boîtes de Quake 3, Half-Life, Unreal Tournament et consorts.

Je trouve que l'on est pas trop mal lotis vis-à-vis de la simulation. Certes, on est loin d'avoir autant de sorties tous les ans, mais les simulations que l'on a aujourd'hui demandent tellement plus de boulot et sont au final tellement plus immersives et intéressantes. Quand je vois le chemin parcouru depuis mes premiers vols sur Chuck Yeager's Air Combat, je suis vraiment sur le cul, c'est tout simplement dingue, surtout lorsque l'on enfile son casque de réalité virtuelle.

----------


## Sigps220

> le bon vieux temps ! 
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/13475...1701764812592/
> 
> je ne suis pas loin de penser comme lui , chercher à pousser au max  le réalisme des systèmes , pire encore des modèles de vol ( ce qui est vain sur un PC )
> 
> a cassé un hobby autrefois prospère ( en simu civile comme militaire )


Je ne suis pas non plus d'accord avec toi et je ne pense pas que le marché était mieux avant. 

Concernant le marché en volume, effectivement certains simulateurs de vols se sont très bien vendu dans les années 90's et 00's, mais le marché global était moins important. Je n'arrive pas à trouver des chiffres, mais je ne mettrais pas ma mains à couper que DCS ou IL2 se vends moins bien que ses prédécesseurs. Par contre, il existe maintenant sur le marché beaucoup plus de jeux et de joueurs et certains titres se vendent bien mieux. La "sociologie" des joueurs a évolué et de nouveaux sont arrivés sur ce hobby. Je pense plutôt que le joueur "originel" était plus susceptible d'être attiré par un simulateur de vol que le joueur "type" de maintenant. 

L'autre point, c'est que la "barrière d'entrée" pour développer un simulateur moderne est maintenant plus haute : les graphismes nécessitent plus de ressources, les simulateurs ont au fur et à mesure pousser la représentation des systèmes encore plus loin, donc pour faire mieux que son prédécesseur il faut plus de ressources et de temps. Est-ce qu'un simulateur au niveau de réalisme "moyen" trouvera un public c'est certains. Mais ce public sera sans doute plus limité que par le passé, car l'avancement du secteur a permis à la population de s'éclater entre différents simulateurs. 

Il y a une partie du public de la simulation dont le plaisir est justement d'avoir la satisfaction de voler avec un appareil militaire aux systèmes d'armes complexes, même si cela vient avec moins de "sensation de vol". Un F18 croise souvent assez haut, quand il est affecté à des missions d'attaque au sol, le vol est globalement assez peu dynamique, même si la phase d'appontage demande un vrai doigté de pilotage bien différent de ce qu'on peut vivre avec un atterrissage ILS sur un liner civil. Tu as mêmes certains joueurs qui adorent voler en RIO sans toucher le manche et en se laissant "conduire". 

Comme le dit Tugais, on atteint maintenant un degrés de réalisme dans la représentation des systèmes très important. La représentation des FLIR dans DCS est quand même bluffante. Reste effectivement le radar / électromagnétisme mais ce sont des choses hautement classifiés.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles solde d'été 2021*



Les soldes d'été se déroulent du 24 juin au 8 juillet dans la boutique en ligne officielle IL-2 et sur STEAM.

*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...24th-july-8th/


- Tank Crew - 50% Off

- BOS – 85% Off
- BOM – 75% Off
- BOK – 75% Off
- BOBP – 66% Off
- FC1 – 66% Off

- GAZ-MM 72-K - 25% Off

- Hurricane Mk.II - 50% Off
- Yak-9 – 50% Off
- Yak-9T – 50% Off
- Fw-190 D-9 – 66% Off
- P-38 J-15 – 66% Off
- U-2VS -75% Off
- Ju-52/3M – 75% Off
- Bf-109 G-6 – 75% Off
- Yak-1B – 75% Off
- Spitfire Mk. VB – 75 % Off
- LA-5FN – 75% Off
- HS-129 B-2 – 85% Off
- P-40E-1 – 85% Off
- Macchi MC.202 – 85% Off
- Fw-190 A-3 – 85% Off
- LA-5 Series 8 – 85% Off

Campagne solo:
- Ice Ring – 50% Off
- Blazing Steppe – 75% Off
- Fortress on the Volga – 75% Off
- Hell Hawks Over the Bulge – 50% Off (Webstore Only)
- Ten Days of Autumn – 75% Off (Webstore Only)
- Havoc Over the Kuban – 75% Off (Webstore Only)
- Achtung Spitfire! – 75% Off (Webstore Only)

- Cliffs of Dover: Blitz - 35%
-- Desert Wings: Tobruk - 20%

- ROF – 75%

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, j'ai oublié de vous parlez du JDD de la semaine dernière 

L’annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1099012


Des screens WIP du premier véhicule anti-aérien allemand, le Sd.Kfz 10/5 Flak 38 attendu pour une sortie final cette été ainsi que le P-51B/C...   :hum: 









Les premiers screens du Plafz DXII lui aussi prévu pour le prochain patch.  













Nouvelle affiche de tous les escadrons ayant piloté le P-47D-22 présent dans l'opus BON



Et pour finir,  un screens d'une des fonctionnalitées  les plus attendu par la communauté depuis longtemps, à savoir l'utilisation et la gestion des réservoirs largables...  :Jumpy:  :Jumpy:  :Jumpy:  :cheer:  :cheer:  :cheer:  



Jason précise que cela prendra encore du temps afin de les implémenter sur tous les avions du jeu en ayant possédé lors du conflit.

----------


## 564.3

Voilà ce qu'il lui faut à Griffon 07, un bon vieux biplan avec un anémomètre accroché entre les ailes. Pas trop de systèmes, parfait.

J'avais pris FC1 aux précédentes soldes et c'est quand même marrant à piloter ces vieux machins.
Mais ça se casse la gueule un peu facilement, y a pas grand chose dans le sac et faut du doigté  ::ninja:: 

J'ai pas bien compris si on n'avait pas de parachute à l'époque, ou si j'ai raté quelque chose les fois où je me suis "éjecté" pour faire une pizza au sol.
Edit: C'est voulu visiblement, mais ce n'est pas si simple. Il y a des threads de gens qui débattent à ce sujet sur le forum officiel.

----------


## Bacab

Je ne vous cache pas que j'ai toujours un peu de mal à m'amuser sur DCS WWII: j'ai voulu essayer la mission Rhubarb (mission qui vient avec DCS) en P-47 et après 5 minutes de briefing et 30 secondes de roulage voila le résultat



Pfff, tu parles d'un moment épique lorsque tes 3 ailiers se percutent au sol avant même d'avoir fait 100 m...

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour l'info, je remonte ça. Tu aurais le nom de la map et de la mission s'il te plait ? C'est bien "Rhubarb radar raid - Wels site" ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai pas bien compris si on n'avait pas de parachute à l'époque, ou si j'ai raté quelque chose les fois où je me suis "éjecté" pour faire une pizza au sol.


Si l'on en croit Wikipédia FR:




> Au cours de la Première Guerre mondiale, le parachute de secours n'est en usage que sur les ballons d'observation. Constant Duclos réalise le deuxième saut militaire, après celui du lieutenant Ors, le 17 novembre 1915. Les équipages partageant sans rémission le sort de leur avion ou dirigeable désemparé ; seul l'empire allemand en équipe ses pilotes, et seulement à partir de 1918.

----------


## Bacab

> Merci pour l'info, je remonte ça. Tu aurais le nom de la map et de la mission s'il te plait ? C'est bien "Rhubarb radar raid - Wels site" ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Si l'on en croit Wikipédia FR:


"Rhubarb radar raid - Wels site" ==> oui c'est bien celle la sur The Channel. Je suis en version OB 2.7.2.8165. Je ne sais pas si ça vaut un bug report, ceci dit.

----------


## Flappie

> "Rhubarb radar raid - Wels site" ==> oui c'est bien celle la sur The Channel. Je suis en version OB 2.7.2.8165. Je ne sais pas si ça vaut un bug report, ceci dit.


Si, si, clairement. Je vais tenter de reproduire ton souci (j'ai pas trouvé comment faire avancer la bestiole). L'idéal serait que tu reproduise le souci et que tu sauvegardes le track en sortant de la mission.

----------


## war-p

Tien en parlant de WWII on a eu des images du corsair, il a l'air bien sympa  ::): 
Et il y a eu un screen d'un f14 faisant un ravitaillement en vol et devinez quoi?...  ::ninja::

----------


## Bacab

> Si, si, clairement. Je vais tenter de reproduire ton souci (j'ai pas trouvé comment faire avancer la bestiole). L'idéal serait que tu reproduise le souci et que tu sauvegardes le track en sortant de la mission.


Le problème semble être la gestion des freins par l'IA et le fait qu'ils ne suivent pas le "leader". Dés que tu démarres ils essayent de rejoindre le seuil de piste coûte que coûte sans t'attendre. Donc si tu es trop lent ils décollent sans toi (et font RTB juste après) et si tu mets un coup de freins devant eux ils se percutent mutuellement. J'ai édité la mission pour rendre l'IA invincible tant que le joueur n'a pas décollé et ça va beaucoup mieux.

----------


## Bacab

> Si, si, clairement. Je vais tenter de reproduire ton souci (j'ai pas trouvé comment faire avancer la bestiole). L'idéal serait que tu reproduise le souci et que tu sauvegardes le track en sortant de la mission.


J'ai fait le bug report sur le forum d'ED : https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/275568...while-taxiing/

----------


## Flappie

> Tien en parlant de WWII on a eu des images du corsair, il a l'air bien sympa 
> Et il y a eu un screen d'un f14 faisant un ravitaillement en vol et devinez quoi?...


J'ai pas rêvé ? Y'avait un nouvel E-3 S-3 ?

Impec', merci Bacab.  :;):  Les soucis de missions sont réglés assez vite.

----------


## war-p

> J'ai pas rêvé ? Y'avait un nouvel E-3 ?
> 
> Impec', merci Bacab.  Les soucis de missions sont réglés assez vite.


J'aurais dit un nouveau S3  ::P:  Mais oui on dirait bien!

----------


## Flappie

Je croyais aussi, mais en gros plan, on voit bien qu'ils ont toujours le même vieux modèle : https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c....06.2021.6.jpg

----------


## war-p

My bad, c'est juste la skin...

----------


## Qiou87

Pour animer aussi ce topic, *débrief de la soirée DCS canards du 28/6*. La mission "Marteau de Thor" se solde par une semi-réussite.

Rappel des objectifs: tuer Bachar Al-Assad (dans son palais présidentiel), détruire des cibles secondaires (police secrète, ministère de la Défense) et empêcher la Syrie de transporter une bombe atomique jusqu'à la frontière Jordanienne pour pouvoir la passer en douce jusqu'en Israël.

3/4 cibles détruites, le complexe d'Ankhul a été épargné
L'état de santé du Président syrien est encore inconnu à ce stade, le gouvernement a juste annoncé qu'une attaque sur sa vie avait été déjouée mais sans qu'il ne se montre. Peut-être est-il mort, ou dans le coma, après les tirs essuyés par son hélicoptère?

L'arme nucléaire n'a pas été détruite, 1/3 des convois détruits mais ce n'était pas le bon convoi. L'arme est toujours dans la nature.

Enfin, le général Ali Ababwah, commandant de l'Armée de Terre et loyaliste à Al-Assad (il est le gendre d'Al-Assad, ayant épousé sa fille Yasmine), est apparu à la TV d'Etat syrienne pour annoncer la loi martiale suite à cette attaque des félons sionistes et impérialistes américains. Il promet des représailles sanglantes.

Les russes sont furieux qu'on ait agi sans les prévenir, bien sûr, mais avec la disparition possible d'Al-Assad les milices kurdes, les séparatistes et l'EI au nord de la Syrie vont redoubler d'activité et devraient tenir occupé Moscou pendant quelques jours au moins, surtout que la disparition d'Assad les mets en position délicate vis-à-vis des forces loyalistes qui ne sont pas toutes favorables à la présence russe sur leur sol. Comme nous avons évité leur zone d'influence au nord, ils devraient nous laisser opérer au sud pour l'instant.

Voilà, la suite dans 2 semaines si tout se passe bien, j'ai déjà les grandes lignes de la mission (et y'aura du Ka-50 et du Mi-24 aussi cette fois, on trichera un peu sur l'équipement des armées alliées). Evidemment les traditionnels F16 (jordanien cette fois  ::trollface:: ), F18 et F14 seront de la partie...

----------


## war-p

Bon maintenant que j'ai un vrai pc, j'essaierai de vous rejoindre pour la suite !

----------


## plon

Salut,
ça vole ce soir ?

----------


## Flappie

On a décalé nos soirées officielles au lundi, mais ça n'empêche pas de voler pour autant les mardis.
Par contre je serai absent ce soir.

----------


## plon

Ah ok merci.
Presque rien à voir : pour mes problème de pertes de FPS c'est pas réglé totalement sur la carte de Syrie... Pas testé sur Caucase ou Persian Gulf ce que ça donne. je regarde ce soir si j'ai le même problème sur les autres cartes. J'ai une chute de FPS systématique à chaque accès disque (y compris fichier audio). Je vais ouvrir un post sur le forum officiel, en stipulant tout ce que j'ai déjà essayé fichier DXdiag et autres logs DCS, que tout le monde puisse en profiter si une solution est trouvée. (J'ai testé à peu près tout ce que j'ai vu trainer sur le forum sans succès...).
Juste une petite intuition me dit de tenter de déplacer le fichier d'échange windows sur un autre SSD voir ce que ça raconte...

----------


## Qiou87

L'idéal étant de lancer un message sur le chan #blabla du vocal ou #accueil de notre Discord, avec l'argument @here pour que tout le monde voit ton message, en proposant un truc (car rien n'est organisé le mardi, comme l'explique Flappie).

----------


## plon

Ok merci Qiou. je vais faire ça !

----------


## Papanowel

C'est dispo sur l'OB  :;):

----------


## SergeyevK

Enfin, un peu de verdure ! Beaucoup d’eau certes mais du vert, ça change.  ::): 
Hâte de tester cette carte ce soir.

----------


## Chaussette

Enfin !!!

9 Gigots... ( 4.6 à DL )

----------


## war-p

Des zéro?  ::o:

----------


## Qiou87

> Des zéro?


Clair, limite j'ai vu que ça dans le trailer. Avec du P-51, P-47 et le F4U qui arrive normalement cette année (avec un porte-avions Essex  ::wub:: ), ça allait manquer d'un Zero sur la version "WWII" de la carte (qui n'est pas encore dispo mais sera la première carte DCS WWII gratuite). Pour l'instant c'est juste un Fw190 maquillé mais qui sait...

----------


## war-p

Oui pour le coup des zéros, j'étais pas sûr si c'était des bf109 ou pas  :tired:

----------


## SergeyevK

Le A6M est sur la wishlist interne de ED, c'est déjà ça.  ::): 
Mais oui, il va falloir un avion japonais pilotable sur DCS quand la version WWII de la carte sortira.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Elle est superbe cette carte. J'en ai profité pour aller d'une île à l'autre en Hind, et j'ai enfin réussi à poser la bête, en vertical en plus !  ::happy2::

----------


## Chaussette

Effectivement, bien sympa, mais je note une certaine hétérogénéité sur la qualité pour l'instant. Des zones sont ultra détaillées, genre les rochers des falaises ou les rivages, et quelques mètres après, ça passe brutalement à un LOD "normal".
Les perfs sont moyennes sur la grande ile aussi.
Bon, c'est une béta, il reste du boulot, et ça fait du bien d'avoir du neuf !

Sinon, je suis tombé sur une vidéo assez interessante :

----------


## Qiou87

J'en profite pour en parler ici, j'ai lancé les inscriptions sur Discord pour lundi 5/07 et la suite de cette semaine: l'enclume de Thor. Toujours DCS World open beta, toujours 21h le lundi. Al-Assad est peut-être mort, le général Ababwah lance des menaces contre Israël et positionne troupes et lanceurs SCUD près de la frontière. La coalition est rejointe par la Jordanie, inquiète pour sa frontière nord, et envoie des hélicos Mi-24 et Ka-50 pour nous aider. Y'aura un peu de SEAD, de la CAP, deux cibles majeures et tout un tas de chars et sites lanceurs SCUD à tuer. Plus quelques surprises.

Il faut donc DCS World en open beta et la carte Syria, plus un des modules pilotables de la mission (Hornet/Viper/Tomcat/Mirage/Hind/Black Shark).

Je préviens que ce n'est pas une mission pour un petit groupe, alors si on arrive pas à 10-12 inscrits on fera autre chose et on repoussera à une prochaine fois.  :;):

----------


## Flappie

> Sinon, je suis tombé sur une vidéo assez interessante


Fixed.  :B):

----------


## Chaussette

Oups, c'est corrigé, merci !

----------


## zazvolley

Petite question sur les iles Mariannes. je viens de les télécharger .Mais je ne peux pas y accéder. J'ai l'A10 et le Ka 50.
Faut il utiliser la dernière version beta??

----------


## Qiou87

> Petite question sur les iles Mariannes. je viens de les télécharger .Mais je ne peux pas y accéder. J'ai l'A10 et le Ka 50.
> Faut il utiliser la dernière version beta??


Tu ne peux pas les télécharger si tu n'as pas la dernière beta de toute façon. Ensuite il faut bien aller dans le gestionnaire de modules en haut et les installer en plus du patch qui a dû s'installer si tu es en OB.

----------


## Qiou87

Petit rappel: lundi 5/7, 21h, nous volons la suite de la mission de la semaine dernière en Syrie que je vous ai concoctée avec amour (à défaut de talent  ::lol:: ). Leading Edge sera avec nous, possiblement avec un AWACS humain (Tigresse semblait intéressée pour s'y coller). Pas mal de CAS, un peu de SEAD, de la CAP et 2 cibles spécifiques à détruire pour cette fois-ci. Les pointus côtoieront les ventilateurs volants.

RDV sur notre Discord pour les détails.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Je bats le rappel pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu leur Discord: lundi 12, 21h, une mission de votre humble ours volant sur les Mariannes (DCS World Open beta)


Mission commune avec Leading Edge. 

_2011, îles Mariannes. Alors qu'un typhon vient de passer et qu'il reste d'épais nuages, soudainement, le radar maritime s'affole: une flotte de combat approche de l'ouest, accompagnée d'avions de combat. Toutes les forces US basées sur Guam à Andersen, ainsi que des appareils de l'USS Truman qui passait par là, décollent pour intercepter. Une patrouille de Viggen venue de Suède pour des exercices conjoints est aussi là et va prêter main forte depuis Tinian. Les premiers rapports d'observateurs font état d'une flotte de cuirassés et d'avions de combat à hélices blancs frappés d'un grand cercle rouge. Mais c'est impossible, nous sommes en 2011, pas en 1941..._

Slots dispos en Viggen, Hornet, Viper, Tomcat, Mirage et éventuellement JF-17. Essentiellement du air-air sauf pour les Viggen/Hornet qui sont désignés en air-mer. Inscriptions sur Discord (Leading Edge ou Canards volants).

La mission utilise un mod mais aucun module payant nécessaire (sauf 1 avion pilotable parmi ceux cités). Le mod se télécharge ici. C'est le cuirassé Yamato, essentiel à cette mission inspirée de Nimitz, Retour vers l'Enfer (Final Countdown en US). Une fois installé vos dossiers ressembleront à ça (avec juste le dossier du Yamato).

----------


## SergeyevK

Pour info il y a un mod A6M5 et aussi le Zuikaku :

- A6M5 : http://virtualcockpits.web.fc2.com/m..._reisen52.html
- Zuikaku : http://virtualcockpits.web.fc2.com/m...w_zuikaku.html

Les deux sont très très bien. Le Zero était pilotable sur DCS 2.5.3 mais ne l'est plus sur les versions suivantes... Il avait un chouette cockpit bien modelisé...

Edit : Et pour ceux que ça interesse il y a des véhicules de la JGSDF (Type10 MBT entre autres) et un Raiden. Apparement il travaille sur un destroyer pour le moment.

----------


## Giledhil

Hello les canards volants ! 

J'ai décidé de me lancer avec un camarade sur DCS, après plusieurs années passées sur BoX, et j'ai jeté mon dévolu sur le P-51D.

Premières impressions super sur l'avion, son modèle de vol, le côté plus "pro" du soft, c'est vraiment de la bombe  :;): 

Mais un souci de taille tout de même : le spotting ! 
J'ai extrèmement de mal à discnerner les avions, en particulier dès qu'ils sont sur fond de terre ou de mer, et également pour les contacts lointains en plein ciel (alors que mon camarade sur casque VR les voyait bien avant moi...). ::wacko:: 
Est-ce que c'est un souci qui pourrait venir de mes réglages graphiques ? Vous avez des conseils là dessus (de tête, j'ai grosso modo les graphismes en Moyen, les ombres en Plat, pas de Bloom/MotionBlur/etc, ni d'Antialiasing activé pour le moment; je suis sur un écran 32' en 1440p, le tout sur une 1060 6gigas) ?
Parce que pour le moment, il est tellement difficile de voir les avions que ce n'est absolument pas jouable en multi  ::cry:: 

Merci d'avance de votre coup de palme !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello ! Alors là c'est le grand débat sur le jeu ^^

Pour t'aider au début, tu peux activer les "labels". Ca permet de trouver plus facilement les cibles. Ensuite, c'est vrai que le spotting est assez hardu (pour ça que perso, je fais 95% de Mud et quasi pas de chasse).

----------


## Giledhil

> Hello ! Alors là c'est le grand débat sur le jeu ^^
> 
> Pour t'aider au début, tu peux activer les "labels". Ca permet de trouver plus facilement les cibles. Ensuite, c'est vrai que le spotting est assez hardu (pour ça que perso, je fais 95% de Mud et quasi pas de chasse).


Ben, ça m'étonne quand même que ce soit si hardu, à force j'y arrivais plutôt bien sur BoX. Et je ne vais quand même pas mettre des labels...

----------


## Tugais

Il s'agit d'un soucis qui revient très régulièrement sur les forums ou espaces sociaux et qui aboutit presque systématiquement au verrouillage du sujet.

BoX ou encore Falcon BMS utilisent des solutions logiciels pour compenser les défauts inhérents à l'utilisation d'un écran pour représenter la capacité de notre vue à repérer un objet en déplacement dans le ciel. ED a fait le choix de n'utiliser aucun artifice pour compenser la déficience liée aux moniteurs en raison de tests dans le passé qui n'ont pas été concluants (le repérage des appareils était grandement amélioré mais l'équipe de dev n'arrivait pas à dissocier cette fonction entre les différents objets 3D qui évoluaient sur la carte - tu pouvais te retrouver avec des avions de taille disproportionnée sur le pont d'un PA en les observant à longue distance, idem pour des véhicules au sol visibles de bien trop loin).

Après cette tentative, ED a décrété que de toute façon la solution actuelle (aucune compensation logicielle) était la plus réaliste et que leur jeu n'avait aucunement besoin d'une solution au soucis de repérage et cela malgré des défauts évidents. Sur DCS, tu es récompensé pour l'utilisation d'une résolution plus faible - certainement la raison pour laquelle ton ami équipé d'un casque VR détecte les contacts de plus loin. Dans mon cas, en VR je peux repérer un contact aérien parfois à plus de 30 nautiques (en fonction des conditions toujours), quand je joue sur le moniteur je peux diviser cette distance par 4 facilement, et comme toi en situation de dogfight, je peux perdre un contact à moins de deux nautiques.

Le sujet revient tous les ans, et tous les ans le sujet part en vrille. Pour l'instant ED n'envisage aucun changement sur ce plan, je suppose que c'est lié à leur moteur et/ou leur incapacité à développer une solution. Comme souvent, l'équipe se cache derrière des excuses fallacieuses jusqu'au jour où ils verront la lumière et annonceront tambours battant qu'ils incluent la fonction en faisant fi de plusieurs années de déni.

----------


## Chaussette

Une vidéo qui explique bien la problématique du spotting sur un écran :

----------


## Qiou87

> Ben, ça m'étonne quand même que ce soit si hardu, à force j'y arrivais plutôt bien sur BoX. Et je ne vais quand même pas mettre des labels...


Tu as des labels "neutres" dans DCS depuis la 2.7. Ils sont gris et ne te déchargent donc pas de la tâche d'identification.

@Tugais: je trouve curieuse l'explication de la définition pour le spotting en VR vs. écran. Je sais que c'est effectivement plus simple en VR de loin (hier encore j'avais les contacts à quasi 30nm), mais mon casque a une définition beaucoup plus élevée que n'importe quel écran (G2 @100%, je suis autour de 2800x2800 par œil de mémoire). Néanmoins à distance les avions sont finalement des points noirs assez distincts, beaucoup plus gros que des pixels individuels j'ai l'impression. Possible qu'ED ait fait un truc quand même pour la VR?

Sinon Giledhil si tu aimes le P-51D et que tu joues en solo, je recommande les campagnes DLC Charnwood et Blue Nosed Bastards. Les deux sont en Normandie. La première est sympa pour l'ambiance et le côté "t'es chef de patrouille, donc débrouille-toi" avec des missions de 30-40min à chaque fois. La seconde est plus scénarisée, plus dirigiste et plus longue (chaque mission fait plus d'une heure), mais très sympa et immersive.
Et quand tu en auras marre du P-51D, le P-47D t'attend: il est plus récent, le modèle 3D du cockpit est à tomber (surtout en VR  ::wub:: ) et il est aussi beaucoup plus fin en terme de simulation (il te demande de bien maîtriser les paramètres, là où le P-51D est simplifié et peut se maltraiter assez bien).

----------


## war-p

Perso j'aurais dit l'inverse, moins tu as de pixels moins tu as de chance de voir un point (genre la physique, l'optique, l'angle formé par un pixel tout ça tout ça), ce qui revient à confirmer ce que dit Qiou.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon effectivement, les labels neutre ça fait le taf. (Après en vrai, en dogfight ça ne m'a jamais gêné)

----------


## Chaussette

> Perso j'aurais dit l'inverse, moins tu as de pixels moins tu as de chance de voir un point (genre la physique, l'optique, l'angle formé par un pixel tout ça tout ça), ce qui revient à confirmer ce que dit Qiou.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon effectivement, les labels neutre ça fait le taf. (Après en vrai, en dogfight ça ne m'a jamais gêné)


Pareil, il me semblait qu'en plus haute résolution ça améliorait car c'est le manque de pixels qui donne la difficulté (en gros la définition de la discrétisation). Je suis en UHD (donc 3840x2160), je vais faire l'essai dès que possible en full HD pour voir.

Concernant la VR, je pense que l'explication est ailleurs : l'œil est habitué à voir les mouvements. Hors, en VR, on a la vision stéréoscopique et donc un pixel d'avion qui bouge distinctement entre l'écran de l'œil gauche et celui de l'œil droit doit se voir très facilement. Après, il restera l'identification (type d'appareil) qui elle sera du même niveau que sans VR. A confirmer avec ceux qui ont un casque, je n'ai toujours pas franchi le pas pour ma part  ::cry::

----------


## war-p

> Pareil, il me semblait qu'en plus haute résolution ça améliorait car c'est le manque de pixels qui donne la difficulté (en gros la définition de la discrétisation). Je suis en UHD (donc 3840x2160), je vais faire l'essai dès que possible en full HD pour voir.
> 
> Concernant la VR, je pense que l'explication est ailleurs : l'œil est habitué à voir les mouvements. Hors, en VR, on a la vision stéréoscopique et donc un pixel d'avion qui bouge distinctement entre l'écran de l'œil gauche et celui de l'œil droit doit se voir très facilement. Après, il restera l'identification (type d'appareil) qui elle sera du même niveau que sans VR. A confirmer avec ceux qui ont un casque, je n'ai toujours pas franchi le pas pour ma part


J'aurais même dit que c'est la définition de la résolution  ::ninja:: 
Après techniquement, plus tu as une résolution élevée, plus tôt tu peux identifier un appareil.

----------


## Qiou87

> Concernant la VR, je pense que l'explication est ailleurs : l'œil est habitué à voir les mouvements. Hors, en VR, on a la vision stéréoscopique et donc un pixel d'avion qui bouge distinctement entre l'écran de l'œil gauche et celui de l'œil droit doit se voir très facilement. Après, il restera l'identification (type d'appareil) qui elle sera du même niveau que sans VR. A confirmer avec ceux qui ont un casque, je n'ai toujours pas franchi le pas pour ma part


A distance (et je parle bien de spotting, donc voir un contact, pas l'identifier) tu as des points noirs très clairement visibles face au ciel en VR. C'est pas lié à la vision du mouvement car on parle de points quasi-statiques à ces distances importantes. Après une fois proche il faut une haute résolution pour distinguer proprement la forme de l'avion. La VR va aider effectivement pour le suivi de mouvement et aussi parce que tu "ressens" l'environnement en 3D, et donc la trajectoire de l'avion ennemi par rapport à toi. En gros t'es capable de baisser les yeux pour regarder un truc dans ton cockpit (le fuel par ex.) et remettre exactement le regard où se trouve l'ennemi. Sur écran même avec trackIR c'est plus compliqué.

----------


## nephyl

> Perso j'aurais dit l'inverse, moins tu as de pixels moins tu as de chance de voir un point (genre la physique, l'optique, l'angle formé par un pixel tout ça tout ça), ce qui revient à confirmer ce que dit Qiou.


Ce serait logique si le point noir était "physique" et que tu le prenais en photo puis l'affichait. 
Mais quand le jeu fais un rendu, si l'avion fait 1 pixel ou moins il fait soit 1 pixel ou 0. Sauf si a changé récemment, DCS affiche 1 pixel min, pas 0. 
Donc si tu prends 2 écrans de taille similaire à la même distance. Un point noir d'un pixel sera 4 fois plus grand sur un écran en 1080p que sur un écran en 2160p.

----------


## Giledhil

> Il s'agit d'un soucis qui revient très régulièrement sur les forums ou espaces sociaux et qui aboutit presque systématiquement au verrouillage du sujet.
> 
> BoX ou encore Falcon BMS utilisent des solutions logiciels pour compenser les défauts inhérents à l'utilisation d'un écran pour représenter la capacité de notre vue à repérer un objet en déplacement dans le ciel. ED a fait le choix de n'utiliser aucun artifice pour compenser la déficience liée aux moniteurs en raison de tests dans le passé qui n'ont pas été concluants (le repérage des appareils était grandement amélioré mais l'équipe de dev n'arrivait pas à dissocier cette fonction entre les différents objets 3D qui évoluaient sur la carte - tu pouvais te retrouver avec des avions de taille disproportionnée sur le pont d'un PA en les observant à longue distance, idem pour des véhicules au sol visibles de bien trop loin).
> 
> Après cette tentative, ED a décrété que de toute façon la solution actuelle (aucune compensation logicielle) était la plus réaliste et que leur jeu n'avait aucunement besoin d'une solution au soucis de repérage et cela malgré des défauts évidents. Sur DCS, tu es récompensé pour l'utilisation d'une résolution plus faible - certainement la raison pour laquelle ton ami équipé d'un casque VR détecte les contacts de plus loin. Dans mon cas, en VR je peux repérer un contact aérien parfois à plus de 30 nautiques (en fonction des conditions toujours), quand je joue sur le moniteur je peux diviser cette distance par 4 facilement, et comme toi en situation de dogfight, je peux perdre un contact à moins de deux nautiques.
> 
> Le sujet revient tous les ans, et tous les ans le sujet part en vrille. Pour l'instant ED n'envisage aucun changement sur ce plan, je suppose que c'est lié à leur moteur et/ou leur incapacité à développer une solution. Comme souvent, l'équipe se cache derrière des excuses fallacieuses jusqu'au jour où ils verront la lumière et annonceront tambours battant qu'ils incluent la fonction en faisant fi de plusieurs années de déni.


Argh  ::sad:: 




> Tu as des labels "neutres" dans DCS depuis la 2.7. Ils sont gris et ne te déchargent donc pas de la tâche d'identification.
> 
> @Tugais: je trouve curieuse l'explication de la définition pour le spotting en VR vs. écran. Je sais que c'est effectivement plus simple en VR de loin (hier encore j'avais les contacts à quasi 30nm), mais mon casque a une définition beaucoup plus élevée que n'importe quel écran (G2 @100%, je suis autour de 2800x2800 par œil de mémoire). Néanmoins à distance les avions sont finalement des points noirs assez distincts, beaucoup plus gros que des pixels individuels j'ai l'impression. Possible qu'ED ait fait un truc quand même pour la VR?
> 
> Sinon Giledhil si tu aimes le P-51D et que tu joues en solo, je recommande les campagnes DLC Charnwood et Blue Nosed Bastards. Les deux sont en Normandie. La première est sympa pour l'ambiance et le côté "t'es chef de patrouille, donc débrouille-toi" avec des missions de 30-40min à chaque fois. La seconde est plus scénarisée, plus dirigiste et plus longue (chaque mission fait plus d'une heure), mais très sympa et immersive.
> Et quand tu en auras marre du P-51D, le P-47D t'attend: il est plus récent, le modèle 3D du cockpit est à tomber (surtout en VR ) et il est aussi beaucoup plus fin en terme de simulation (il te demande de bien maîtriser les paramètres, là où le P-51D est simplifié et peut se maltraiter assez bien).


Merci pour les infos ! En multi, je crains que les labels même neutres ne soient pas acceptés...
Marre du P-51? J'en ai pour un bout de temps je pense.. J'espère jusqu'à la sortie du Corsair  :Bave: 




> A distance (et je parle bien de spotting, donc voir un contact, pas l'identifier) tu as des points noirs très clairement visibles face au ciel en VR. C'est pas lié à la vision du mouvement car on parle de points quasi-statiques à ces distances importantes. Après une fois proche il faut une haute résolution pour distinguer proprement la forme de l'avion. La VR va aider effectivement pour le suivi de mouvement et aussi parce que tu "ressens" l'environnement en 3D, et donc la trajectoire de l'avion ennemi par rapport à toi. En gros t'es capable de baisser les yeux pour regarder un truc dans ton cockpit (le fuel par ex.) et remettre exactement le regard où se trouve l'ennemi. Sur écran même avec trackIR c'est plus compliqué.


Ah ben ça, je suis d'accord, je vois bien la différence, puisque je viens de repasser de la VR à la 2D. Mais pour l'identification par contre, la VR...  ::wacko::

----------


## war-p

> Ce serait logique si le point noir était "physique" et que tu le prenais en photo puis l'affichait. 
> Mais quand le jeu fais un rendu, si l'avion fait 1 pixel ou moins il fait soit 1 pixel ou 0. Sauf si a changé récemment, DCS affiche 1 pixel min, pas 0. 
> Donc si tu prends 2 écrans de taille similaire à la même distance. Un point noir d'un pixel sera 4 fois plus grand sur un écran en 1080p que sur un écran en 2160p.


Ah? Les mathématiques géométrique m'auraient donc menti? Je vais me renseigner sur la méthode de rendu dans dcs.

----------


## Qiou87

> Mais pour l'identification par contre, la VR...


C'est juste les casques qui ont une définition insuffisante, c'est pas "la VR". Si tu avais une résolution équivalente à un écran UHD tu aurais aucun souci. Les meilleurs casques actuels sont entre du 720p et 1080p en gros ; dans mon Reverb G2 j'ai pas un gros souci à identifier les avions. J'avais un mal de chien dans le Rift S.

Pour les labels en multi, ça dépend ce que tu fais. En PVP probablement, mais en PVE et dans des sessions que tu maîtrises y'a aucun souci. Chez les canards on bloque pas les labels, on fait du PVE. De toute façon en VR je spotte un avion bien avant qu'il ait un label.

----------


## Tugais

> Ce serait logique si le point noir était "physique" et que tu le prenais en photo puis l'affichait. 
> Mais quand le jeu fais un rendu, si l'avion fait 1 pixel ou moins il fait soit 1 pixel ou 0. Sauf si a changé récemment, DCS affiche 1 pixel min, pas 0. 
> Donc si tu prends 2 écrans de taille similaire à la même distance. Un point noir d'un pixel sera 4 fois plus grand sur un écran en 1080p que sur un écran en 2160p.


J'étais resté sur cette explication également.

Le dernier sujet en date sur le forum de DCS - que je ne retrouve plus - comportait de nombreux messages de quelques types qui expliquaient très bien la chose par moultes démonstrations et exemples - je dois avouer avoir été largué au bout d'un moment en raison de la complexité de certaines formules.

Un des intervenants dont le travail traite en autre de ce sujet a bien tenté d'expliquer en quoi le modèle actuel d'ED n'est pas pertinent mais il a reçu une fin de non recevoir. C'est l'un des aspects les plus frustrants sur le jeu, la capacité d'ED a ignorer des professionnels ; autant je comprends qu'i n'est pas raisonnable de prendre pour argent comptant ce que dit l'écrasante majorité de la communauté, autant repousser/ignorer/dévaloriser le travail d'un pro sans même en discuter me laisse perplexe.

Edit : Je viens de retrouver le dernier thread en date sur les forums d'ED, "locked" encore une fois [sujet]

----------


## nephyl

Le sujet est complexe. Entre les post-traitement, les choix de rendu et le fait que les screens soit des images compressées on est loin de pouvoir faire une corrélation entre la réalité optique et le rendu à l'écran. 
Il y a un consensus assez large pour dire que plus on monte en réso plus il est difficile de spot les avions dans DCS.
A une époque, il me semble que DCS rendait tous les avions à une certain distance avec une image agrandie de façon à ce qu'il soit plus visible et qu'ils ont supprimé cette feature. Mais p-e que je confond avec une autre simu.

Reste, que pour moi, ils devraient proposer, ne serait-ce qu'en option, une façon de rendre les avions plus visible car ni l'état actuel ni les label ne sont satisfaisant.

----------


## Qiou87

> Un des intervenants dont le travail traite en autre de ce sujet a bien tenté d'expliquer en quoi le modèle actuel d'ED n'est pas pertinent mais il a reçu une fin de non recevoir. C'est l'un des aspects les plus frustrants sur le jeu, la capacité d'ED a ignorer des professionnels ; autant je comprends qu'i n'est pas raisonnable de prendre pour argent comptant ce que dit l'écrasante majorité de la communauté, autant repousser/ignorer/dévaloriser le travail d'un pro sans même en discuter me laisse perplexe.
> 
> Edit : Je viens de retrouver le dernier thread en date sur les forums d'ED, "locked" encore une fois [sujet]


Désolé mais non. Le thread que tu linkes est totalement parti en cacahuète, les gens se traitent de débiles. N'importe quelle modération l'aurait fermée, ce n'est pas un symbole de la fermeture d'esprit d'ED ni de leur volonté de ne pas discuter de cet aspect. Juste un symbole que leur communauté, sur leur forum, a beaucoup d'éléments toxiques. D'ailleurs ils laissent par ailleurs couler beaucoup - BigNewy m'a confirmé qu'ils n'ont banni personne depuis des lustres. Résultat: même si un mec bien poste un truc bien dans son domaine de compétence, c'est noyé dans une masse d'abrutis qui se tirent dans les pattes pour avoir raison. J'ai arrêté de donner des conseils matos sur leur forum, y'avait trop d'ignorants qui croient tout savoir, c'était usant.

Et sur l'autre point, "ED ignore les professionnels", tu es injuste et réducteur. Récemment ils ont retiré des emports du F-16C justement parce que des experts leur ont fourni la preuve que ce qu'il y avait en jeu était faux. Donc ils n'ignorent pas systématiquement les experts, loin s'en faut.

Enfin la comparaison du post que tu linkes (très intéressante, je ne le nie absolument pas) doit être refaite sur le moteur 2.7, ED bosse tous azimuts sur l'aspect visuel et les choses ont changé depuis la 2.5 et 2019. C'est facile de pointer le vrai monde et de dire "le simu est pas comme le vrai monde", mais ça ne donne pas aux programmeurs la solution à appliquer dans un logiciel pour simuler correctement le monde. Si un autre simulateur était parfait sur cet aspect-là, ils pourraient par exemple s'inspirer de leur solution, essayer de la transposer... Mais je n'ai pas encore vu de tel cas.

----------


## war-p

Bon pour reprendre, en fait votre problème c'est pas la résolution c'est la taille de l'écran et le fait qu'il y ai une densité de pixels plus élevé par cm² sur un 24pouces en 2k plutôt que sur un 24pouces en HD. Je joue sur un écran HD natif, si jamais, je ne sais pas comment le jeu se comporte en utilisant une résolution plus basse que la résolution native. Mais le problème reste le même, si un objet fait moins que la taille d'un pixel, il ne sera pas affiché (modulo l'antialiasing)
En suite, il ne faut pas oublier que ça dépend aussi beaucoup du fov (ouais c'est con à dire comme ça mais c'est vrai) pour la plupart des joueurs, le fov est super large sur écran. Ce qui fait que les objets 3d apparaissent "super loin", si vous aviez un fov équivalent à ce que vous verriez dans la réalité, vous auriez une meilleure résolution d'images à longue distance. Le premier commentaire du lien donné plus haut en parle. Pour donner un exemple depuis Toulouse, on peut voir les Pyrénées par beau temps à l'oeil nu, sauf que dès que tu vas essayer de le prendre en photo avec ton téléphone portable (qui est plus ou moins un grand angle, genre équivalent 28mm en 24x36), ils vont apparaître tout petit et à peine visible.
Je peux détailler si jamais. Mais la cause vient de plusieurs points et c'est pas évident à gérer.

----------


## nephyl

Le fov est un "faux problème". De un tu changes souvent de zoom dans DCS ce qui change le FOV. Ensuite avec un gros zoom ou un petit fov si tu préfères, tu ne vois qu'une plus petite zone du ciel. Pour la même zone du ciel affichée sur deux écrans, les avions sont plus visible sur celui à "basse résolution".

----------


## war-p

> Le fov est un "faux problème". De un tu changes souvent de zoom dans DCS ce qui change le FOV. Ensuite avec un gros zoom ou un petit fov si tu préfères, tu ne vois qu'une plus petite zone du ciel. Pour la même zone du ciel affichée sur deux écrans, les avions sont plus visible sur celui à "basse résolution".


Heu non c'est pas un faux problème puisqu'en réduisant le fov tu augmentes la capacité de résolution.

----------


## Sigps220

> Heu non c'est pas un faux problème puisqu'en réduisant le fov tu augmentes la capacité de résolution.


Mais en parallèle, tu dois "brasser" plus l'écran pour avoir le même champs de vision, mais c'est vrai qu'un FOV faible aide à mieux voir une cible, surtout si tu sais où chercher.

----------


## war-p

> Mais en parallèle, tu dois "brasser" plus l'écran pour avoir le même champs de vision, mais c'est vrai qu'un FOV faible aide à mieux voir une cible, surtout si tu sais où chercher.


Exactement. D'ailleurs, quand Qiou dit qu'il voit de plus loin les autres appareils en VR, c'est aussi à cause du fov réduit (dès que je peux, je fais un paint, je pense qu'il y a incompréhension)

----------


## nephyl

> Heu non c'est pas un faux problème puisqu'en réduisant le fov tu augmentes la capacité de résolution.


T'as lu au delà de la première phrase?  :^_^: 

Ya pas de FOV fixe dans DCS, le zoom change le FOV et tu zoom dézoom sans arrêt.

----------


## Tugais

> […]


Aucune raison d'être désolé. Le topic que j'ai mis en lien est un exemple de sujet verrouillé parmi tant d'autres qui eux ne contiennent pas nécessairement de types bas du front qui refusent d'écouter les arguments des uns et des autres. J'ai partagé ce lien comme exemple de discussions sur le sujet du traitement du repérage des appareils et non comme un exemple de modération.

Quand au fait que je sois injuste et réducteur je ne demande qu'a avoir tord, l'expérience montre une tendance générale d'ED d'ignorer des avis documentés. Je ne dis pas qu'il sont incapables de revenir sur une décision douteuse, juste qu'ils ne le font que contraints et forcés.

Concernant ton exemple avec le Viper, si tu parles de l'emport des HARM, ils ne sont pas revenus sur leur décision, tu peux/pourras toujours équiper un HARM sur quatre pylônes, mais seuls deux de ces missiles seront raccordés au système d'arme et être lancés, les deux autres faisant office de figuration. Cette décision contredit des témoignages d'armuriers qui ont bossé sur l'appareil. Dans la même veine, la précision du canon du A-10 qui a fait débat pendant des années avec témoignages de pilotes et qui ont été ignorés, parce qu'ED se cachait derrière l'argument "Nos SME nous disent que notre modèle est le bon". Un jour ED se réveille et change d'avis - après la parution d'une vidéo sur Youtube de la part d'un pilote de A-10 il me semble. Il est bien bon de se cacher derrière l'hôtel de la véracité historique d'un modèle particulier, mais dans ce cas là tu ne proposes pas un Ka-50 qui n'a jamais atteint l'IOC.

Pour ma part, ça ne me dérange pas d'avoir des options pour de la "fantaisie", tant que cela reste une option ; tant que l'appareil et son système sont réellement capable d'emporter un type d'armement pourquoi ne pas laisser le choix aux joueurs ? Certaines décisions d'ED d'inclure ou retirer de l'armement est lié à un soucis de respect de la doctrine d'une branche particulière de l'armée et non sur les capacités techniques de l'appareil, je trouve que c'est dommage et pour la peine, réducteur.

Je ne critique et ne nie pas les énormes progrès d'ED depuis 2019. Il est évident qu'ils ont effectués un travail de titan sur un moteur qui semble montrer ses limites dans certains domaines. Je ne dis pas qu'il est simple de répliquer la réalité dans une simulation, mais c'est justement le but même de la discussion autour de la technique de Serfoss et son papier de recherche destiné à l'USAF (l'étude peut se trouver ici). Pour rappel, ce chercheur publie justement son papier pour améliorer le rendu de l'acuité visuelle humaine dans le cadre de la simulation de vol. Dire que ça n'a jamais été testé est faux, son travail ou tout du moins certaines de ses applications se retrouvent justement dans Falcon BMS et IL-2 et, étrangement, le résultat est concluant dans ces deux simulations. Eagle Dynamics est surpris encore une fois dans une attitude de déni et/ou d'un sentiment de supériorité face à une solution qui n'est pas la leur.

Je ne doute pas toutefois qu'ils reviendront sur leur décision un de ces quatre, ils sont coutumiers du fait. Il faut juste se montrer très patient.

----------


## papagueff

Bonjour les copains, j'aurai besoin d'un volontaire qui prenne un peu de son temps, en dehors des jours et heures de vol pour ne déranger personne et me permettre de vous rejoindre sur Discord. Je n'y arrive plus.
Et le comble c'est que le serveur des canards a disparu ainsi que celui de votre nouveau team. Help, au secours, avant que je pète un câble  et que je transforme mon PC en F18 ou autres.
Merci au volontaires qui aurons suffisamment de patience pour m'expliquer comment fonctionne cette machine infernale qu'est Discord. Franchement, je regrette TS.   ::|:

----------


## Flappie

Je t'ai envoyé un petit guide visuel. Réponds-moi en MP si tu as des questions.

----------


## papagueff

> Je t'ai envoyé un petit guide visuel. Réponds-moi en MP si tu as des questions.


Salut à tous, problème résolu grâce à Flappie. Un énorme merci.   ::):

----------


## Flappie

A ton service !

Pour ceux qui seraient resté sur DCS stable : nous sommes actuellement iso-version avec l'open beta. C'est l'occasion de tous se retrouver en multi.  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

*Soirée du lundi 19 juillet, 21h, DCS World* Stable ou Beta (c'est la même version)

Mission conjointe avec Leading Edge (c'est l'été, vous êtes trop à partir en vacances bande de limaces de plage  ::lol:: )

La mission se déroulera sur la carte Syrie (cliquez sur l'image pour la version QHD):


Le Maréchalissime Président Suprême Ahmed Duvoisier, Président de Chypre, a réussi l'impensable: unifier Chypre en récupérant la partie nord à l'infâme Turquie. Comment a-t-il fait? La stupeur demeure sur la scène internationale, mais il se murmure qu'il aurait de nombreux dossiers compromettants sur le Président Döner, le dirigeant turc, ainsi que sur Ed Cruise, le Président des Etats-Unis. Peut-être un lien avec le passé du Maréchalissime Président en tant que tenancier d'une maison close de ladyboys à Phnom Penh.

Mais pas question que Chypre s'arrête là: nous allons essuyer l'affront de ces années d'occupation! A ces fins, nous avons acquis l'aide des Etats-Unis (avec un porte-avions et quelques A10C) et de la Grèce (avec des Mirage et des F-16). Nos troupes de choc ont établi une tête de pont à Gazipasa, au sud de la Turquie. Nous devons absolument capturer l'aéroport et le tenir, ce qui nous permettra de sécuriser la région. Nos troupes au sol vont se rendre à l'aéroport mais elles auront besoin d'appui: des renforts arriveront depuis l'extérieur de la ville. Nous avons repéré trois camps militaires bien défendus d'où peuvent se mobiliser des blindés légers et des troupes afin de nous repousser. Nos fiers hélicoptères chypriotes Mi-24 et Ka-50, aidés par les A10C, devront détruire ces convois. Les américains et les grecs, bien que d'inférieurs combattants, auront la tâche de frapper ces bases et de repousser les frêles chasseurs que la Turquie nous enverra probablement.

Voilà pour l'histoire, donc de la CAS en hélicos et en A10C, de la destruction de base pour les jets (ainsi qu'un peu de SEAD et CAP). On s'inscrit sur notre Discord.

Paphos: A10C
Akrotiri: Mirage + F16C
Tarawa: Ka50
Port de Gazipasa: Mi-24
CVN (Supercarrier): Tomcat + F/A-18C

Slots chauds dispos en A10C à Gazipasa après la prise de l'aéroport.

----------


## Flappie

Ahah, trop  bon ce briefing !  :;):

----------


## Setzer

Ce pitch  ::wub::

----------


## war-p

Tien, j'ai fait un petit tour sur les Mariannes tout à l'heure, avec un poil de vent (20knt) ils ont fait un super boulot, les palmiers bougent en fonction du vent et le bruit de vent est présent  :Bave:  C'est chouette toutes ces petites touches qu'ils ont ajoutés récemment.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai d'ailleurs l'impression qu'ils améliorent de plus en plus la gestion localisée des dégâts sur les véhicules. Mk 83 en CCIP vs brdm, j'ai fait un carnage en ne faisant pas forcément des direct hits : à voir.

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai d'ailleurs l'impression qu'ils améliorent de plus en plus la gestion localisée des dégâts sur les véhicules. Mk 83 en CCIP vs brdm, j'ai fait un carnage en ne faisant pas forcément des direct hits : à voir.


Depuis quelques temps tu as une notion de dégâts critiques, pas besoin de causer 100% de dégâts. Une fois en critique, le véhicule brûle et finit par éclater. Tu as aussi la notion de blindage (0 dégât si tu ne dépasses pas le blindage), et effectivement un peu d'effet "blast" pour les cibles faiblement blindées. Donc ouais, ça bosse en coulisses.

Sur les Mariannes effectivement y'a des trucs sympas, j'aime beaucoup le déferlement des vagues sur les récifs et la transparence de l'eau proche de la côte (y'a ça sur d'autres cartes comme PG ou Syrie, mais pas aussi fin/détaillé). C'est sympa comme tout.

EDIT: j'ai ajouté la photo du brief de demain soir dans mon post au dessus. Le brief officiel aura lieu à 21h, RDV sur le Discord de Leading Edge.

----------


## Wannamama

> Voilà pour l'histoire, donc de la CAS en hélicos et en A10C, de la destruction de base pour les jets (ainsi qu'un peu de SEAD et CAP). On s'inscrit sur notre Discord.


Il serait possible de vous rejoindre ? J'aurais voulu me remettre dans le bain DCS (et en profiter pour étrenner le nouveau GPU  ::happy2:: ).

----------


## Flappie

Salut Wanna, je t'envoie le Discord en MP et je t'explique comment t'inscrire à la mission.

----------


## Papanowel

Heatblur ne cessera jamais de nous suprendre:



Collaboration entre Heatblur et Truegrit  ::lol::

----------


## Bacab

Mais que de rebondissements dans le développement de ce module ! Annoncé par VEAO, repris par True Grit, sauvé par Heatblur ? Vous le saurez dans 6 mois, au prochain épisode !

----------


## Flappie

Dans 6 mois, c'est Zuckerberg qui rachète Heatblur pour faire un sim entièrement civil pour concurrence MFS2020.

Pardon, je cauchemarde éveillé.

----------


## Sigps220

La vache les trailers Heatblur ça tabasse. L'EF m'a toujours laissé froid notamment car je préfère le mud à la chasse mais là j'ai presque envie de l'acheter.

----------


## Flappie

> mais là j'ai presque envie de l'acheter.

----------


## Bacab

> Dans 6 mois, c'est Zuckerberg qui rachète Heatblur pour faire un sim entièrement civil pour concurrence MFS2020.
> 
> Pardon, je cauchemarde éveillé.


Bientôt y'a Bezos qui vas l'emmener avec lui dans l'espace ce module !

----------


## Qiou87

Pour ceux qui sont là: mission DCS World Open Beta, Lundi 26 Juillet, 21h (Discord de Leading Edge)

*Mission 3/3 de la campagne "Thor" : Opération Permafrost*

En exclu, l'illustration du brief.


Nous avons localisé le Général Ababwah qui a repris les rênes du pays après la disparition du Président Al-Assad. Il serait au chevet de ce dernier, en état critique à l'hôpital militaire de Damas. Une frappe a été autorisée mais l'hôpital est fortement défendu. Plus au sud, des tensions près de la frontière imposent l'intervention de nos hélicoptères et A10. Enfin, une menace plane sur Ramat David après le sabotage de son système Patriot dans la nuit, et les chasseurs devront être en alerte.

Je précise que j'utilise la dernière version des modules (A10C II par ex.) et du Supercarrier. Si vous souhaitez participer avec une config exotique (Hornet sur Stennis, A10C tout court...) merci de prévenir à l'avance (ici ou sur Discord) pour que j'ajoute cela. Rien de compliqué mais je ne peux pas prévoir toutes les variantes à l'avance, c'est déjà un peu long de créer une mission complexe.  ::): 

On s'inscrit sur le Discord des canards ou celui de Leading Edge.

----------


## Qiou87

Pour ceux qui seront là à la rentrée, je reprends l'orga du lundi soir à partir du 23/08 (sauf impératif de dernière minute). J'ai déjà 2 missions toutes neuves en stock (attaque chinoise sur les îles Mariannes, et de l'anti-terrorisme avec CAS/CAP/anti-pistes à la frontière Syrie-Turquie), en plus de celles qu'on s'est fait en juillet et qu'on refera à la rentrée pour ceux qui étaient en vacances.

J'ai aussi une mission à 4, en hélicos, en Syrie. Ca tourne autour des attaques du Hezbollah sur Israël (frontière libano-israélienne, y compris des troupes alliées de l'ONU à identifier et ne pas tuer). On la jouera un autre soir de semaine selon les dispos, l'idée est plus proche d'une mission solo/coop avec pas mal d'événements scriptés. J'ai essayé de me challenger en terme de création. Si y'en a qui sont intéressés je lancerai l'inscription fin août mais ce sera strictement 4 (dont moi, je veux voir comment ça se passe avec des humains  ::lol:: ). Huey, Mi8, Mi24 et Gazelle seront présents, et faudra compter 1h30-2h à priori.

Si la mission se passe bien, que ça plaît aux participants et tout ça, je la mettrai sur DCS User Files (en version anglaise) pour que plus de monde puisse en profiter, et qu'éventuellement vous puissiez la rejouer sans moi. Une version 8-10 joueurs avec quelques pointus est aussi dans les cartons pour plus tard.

----------


## Flappie

Génial, merci pour ton implication, Qiou !
Je serai de retour le 23 août pour ma part.

----------


## Qiou87

Reprise des soirées DCS (Open bêta) le *lundi 23 août à 21h*.

Pour l’instant je recense les présents pour savoir si j’organise ça entre nous ou avec la LDE. J’ai des nouvelles missions mais faut qu’on soit un certain nombre pour s’amuser. Vous pouvez l’indiquer ici, ou au mieux sur notre Discord en section « inscriptions » où j’ai posté un mot. Inutile de faire des doublons.

Selon la participation prévue je vous proposerai le briefing, les modules dispos etc. samedi prochain.

----------


## Olis

Gros patch sur la stable cette nuit
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...ngelog/stable/

La map des Mariannes est dispo en stable

----------


## Qiou87

Ceux qui restent en stable peuvent donc se joindre a nous lundi prochain!

----------


## Gazerock

L'Apache va être disponible en préco d'ici la fin de l'été, sortie en EA début 2022 vous pensez?  ::):  

Source = bignewy https://steamcommunity.com/app/22375...0012543853123/

On va se mettre bien nous les pilotes d'hélicos  :B):

----------


## Qiou87

> L'Apache va être disponible en préco d'ici la fin de l'été, sortie en EA début 2022 vous pensez?  
> 
> Source = bignewy https://steamcommunity.com/app/22375...0012543853123/
> 
> On va se mettre bien nous les pilotes d'hélicos


Ca fait un moment que l'info est passée sur le forum ED, au départ l'Apache était prévu en préco au printemps. Vu le délai typique, je dirai que s'il est dispo en préco d'ici septembre on peut décemment espérer le piloter en janvier.

Après j'ai peur que l'effet soit le même qu'avec le F/A-18 par ex: un avion super capable bourré de technos et avec lequel j'ai franchement très peu de feeling émotionnel. Comparé au Mi-24 Hind qui est un super kif quand tu commences à le maîtriser et demande vraiment du temps pour se dompter, je sais pas si l'Apache me fera le même truc. Ca reste super de voir des hélicos dans DCS, les hélicos c'est le feu surtout en VR... C'est juste qu'un ordinateur volant je sais pas si c'est ça que je vais vraiment préférer au final.

----------


## Flappie

J'attends l'Apache avec impatience pour une chose : pouvoir enfin affronter un hélico à la hauteur du Ka-50.  :B): 

Bon, il sera juste un peu moins costaud quand il heurtera le sol, à coup sûr...

----------


## Tugais

> Ca fait un moment que l'info est passée sur le forum ED, au départ l'Apache était prévu en préco au printemps. Vu le délai typique, je dirai que s'il est dispo en préco d'ici septembre on peut décemment espérer le piloter en janvier.
> 
> Après j'ai peur que l'effet soit le même qu'avec le F/A-18 par ex: un avion super capable bourré de technos et avec lequel j'ai franchement très peu de feeling émotionnel. Comparé au Mi-24 Hind qui est un super kif quand tu commences à le maîtriser et demande vraiment du temps pour se dompter, je sais pas si l'Apache me fera le même truc. Ca reste super de voir des hélicos dans DCS, les hélicos c'est le feu surtout en VR... C'est juste qu'un ordinateur volant je sais pas si c'est ça que je vais vraiment préférer au final.


J'ai l'impression que ce sentiment se répand petit à petit dans la communauté. Même si une large portion des joueurs en ligne sont enthousiastes à l'idée d'avoir un Eurofighter, un Hornet ou n'importe quel appareil post 2000, je vois émerger de plus en plus de commentaires de joueurs qui préfèreraient élargir la liste des appareils ayant encore une bonne part d'analogique.

Cela dit, il y a pas mal d'appareils de la période guerre froide qui débarquent dans les deux ans à venir, le Mirage F1, le F-8 Crusader, le A-7 corsair II, le MiG-23, etc. …

Concernant l'Apache, bien que la machine sera bardée d'électronique je ne pense pas que l'on puisse rapprocher la façon de jouer à un Hornet ou Viper qui fait des ronds dans le ciel à 30.000 pieds et tire sa munition à 60km ou plus. Un hélicoptère nécessitera toujours de voler à proximité du sol et sera toujours plus exigeant d'un point de vue pilotage avec une attention permanente, sans compter sur le fait qu'il a une allonge bien faible avec des Hellfire ayant une portée de 8.000 mètres dans les meilleures conditions possibles.

Les souvenirs que j'ai de Longbow de Jane's doivent certainement influencer mon jugement, mais je reste optimiste pour l'Apache, je pense que ce sera un appareil super fun à apprivoiser.

----------


## Qiou87

> Cela dit, il y a pas mal d'appareils de la période guerre froide qui débarquent dans les deux ans à venir, le Mirage F1, le F-8 Crusader, le A-7 corsair II, le MiG-23, etc. …
> 
> Concernant l'Apache, bien que la machine sera bardée d'électronique je ne pense pas que l'on puisse rapprocher la façon de jouer à un Hornet ou Viper qui fait des ronds dans le ciel à 30.000 pieds et tire sa munition à 60km ou plus. Un hélicoptère nécessitera toujours de voler à proximité du sol et sera toujours plus exigeant d'un point de vue pilotage avec une attention permanente, sans compter sur le fait qu'il a une allonge bien faible avec des Hellfire ayant une portée de 8.000 mètres dans les meilleures conditions possibles.
> 
> Les souvenirs que j'ai de Longbow de Jane's doivent certainement influencer mon jugement, mais je reste optimiste pour l'Apache, je pense que ce sera un appareil super fun à apprivoiser.


Tu oublies le A-6 Intruder de Heatblur qui est mon top1 des "à venir" (peut-être à cause des bouquins de Stephen Coonts). Il est clair que de l'alléchant se profile en 70's et c'est super.

Le Hind a un gameplay très engageant, tu survoles l'ennemi, tu te mets en danger... Ok t'as tes Shturm mais la portée est pas folle et à 250km/h avec un hélico qui n'aime pas trop le stationnaire, t'es vite rendu à faire des passes comme un A-10C. Et c'est jouissif. Les Apache ont une tactique différente je crois, ils restent pas à distance en stationnaire en tirant les Hellfire un par un?
Enfin on verra bien. Je me demande si on verra un jour le complément du Apache, le Kiowa Warrior, depuis le temps qu'il est annoncé "pour bientôt"...

----------


## war-p

Ouais, la tactique de l'apache, c'est de jouer à cache-cache avec le terrain / les bâtiments... (Un peu comme sont utilisés les ka-50 dans dcs quoi  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Setzer

Ouais d'ailleurs c'est marrant comme le viseur gyro du hind est assez peu compatible avec la philosophie "passe rapide" de l'appareil car vu qu’il faut garder la cible dans la mire tout le long pour assurer le guidage, si tu n'est pas en stationnaire c'est un peu la merde pour toucher au but.

Sinon perso j'aime bien els deux, je prends autant de plaisir à piloter des vieux machins de la WWI avec du dogfight bien rapproché et du décrochage sur l'aile qu'à jouer les ingénieurs volants avec ma calculatrice ++.

Pour le coup c'est ptet bien avec les "entre deux" que j'ai le plus de mal, les jets de 1ere ou 2nde generation avec leur armement de chie "oh j'ai un missile, oh il accroche que dalle", outre que je les trouve très laids (coucou le sabre, coucou le mig 19..).

Par contre ouais je suis bien saucé par le A6 et le F1...

----------


## Qiou87

DCS est aussi en train de s'orienter violemment vers les appareils biplaces : Mosquito, Hind, Apache (en plus du Huey, Tomcat et Gazelle déjà dispos), l'A-6 à venir... C'est pas mal je trouve, ça apporte de la variété et introduit aussi des possibilités pour ceux qui ne sont pas hyper branchés pilotage (ou à l'inverse ceux que les systèmes complexes rebutent).

Hier soir j'étais sur une mission de campagne en Hornet (Persian Lion 07), trouver de nuit un convoi au TPOD, lui bazarder un Mav, le finir à la GBU-38, se taper une cible d'opportunité et tanker sur un S3 parce qu'avec tout ça il me restait que 3000lbs pour rentrer. Bah la partie système/attaque était super frustrante, je me suis retrouvé à rager parce que mes Mavs voulaient pas accrocher les véhicules (ils préfèrent les lampadaires  :Facepalm: ), que le TPOD quand tu es en Waypoint Designate revient par défaut au WP si tu cycles les modes d'accrochage (par ex. je déplace le curseur, trouve le convoi, veut l'accrocher avec DMS droite deux fois, ce con accroche le lampadaire, je refais DMS droite et hop me voilà reparti au WP et faut que je retrouve encore le convoi). Tout ça avec un autopilot de chie qui décroche quand ça l'arrange (typiquement si tu trimmes pas bien après avoir largué une seule arme, l'emport asymétrique cause un roulis qui va finir par désactiver l'altitude hold).

J'aurai eu un WSO que c'était beaucoup plus sympa, et franchement je prendrai direct un module F/A-18D si ED en sort un - même avec un IA. La partie catapultage du PA de nuit était géniale, ravito de nuit sur un S3 à la JVN c'était intense mais j'ai aimé le sentiment d'accomplissement, le CASE III sur le PA ensuite nickel... mais cette putain de phase d'attaque à me battre contre les systèmes m'a soûlé. Dans le Hind lundi je suis mort 3x et je m'en foutais totalement: Petro m'aidait à shooter des trucs au Shturm, moi je pilotais, faisait une passe roquette ou canon pour rigoler de temps en temps... c'était bien.

Le multirôle moderne en single seat c'est pas facile et je comprends que ça rebute. Ca demande énormément de temps et d'apprentissage. J'ai 200h+ de vol sur Hornet et je continue d'être frustré régulièrement, j'ose pas imaginer le type qui vole 1 soir par semaine et alterne entre 3-4 appareils, le Hornet doit être un casse-tête plus qu'un plaisir. Idem pour les autres (Viper, etc.) c'est pas spécifique à ce module, plus à cette génération 4 en single seat multirôle.

----------


## Sigps220

> Tu oublies le A-6 Intruder de Heatblur qui est mon top1 des "à venir" (peut-être à cause des bouquins de Stephen Coonts). Il est clair que de l'alléchant se profile en 70's et c'est super.
> 
> Le Hind a un gameplay très engageant, tu survoles l'ennemi, tu te mets en danger... Ok t'as tes Shturm mais la portée est pas folle et à 250km/h avec un hélico qui n'aime pas trop le stationnaire, t'es vite rendu à faire des passes comme un A-10C. Et c'est jouissif. Les Apache ont une tactique différente je crois, ils restent pas à distance en stationnaire en tirant les Hellfire un par un?
> Enfin on verra bien. Je me demande si on verra un jour le complément du Apache, le Kiowa Warrior, depuis le temps qu'il est annoncé "pour bientôt"...


Oui c'est la tactique des hélicos OTAN (la Gazelle fonctionne de la même manière). L'idée est plutôt de s'embusquer derrière un obstacle naturel et ne sortir de la cachette que pour tirer. C'est pour cela que les organes de visées sont placés en position haute (radar du Longbow au dessus du rotor, viseur viviane au dessus du cockpit), ça permet à l'hélicoptère de fonctionner un peu comme un sous-marin avec un périscope. Malheureusement impossible de trouver une image pour illustrer cette technique

Pour la préférence à des avions moins récents, je pense que c'est aussi lié à un souhait des joueurs d'avoir des appareils moins complexes, et dont les systèmes se maîtrisent plus facilement. Le Hornet est un excellent appareil, mais la charge mentale liée à cette appareil est élevé et il nécessite de la pratique pour maîtriser les systèmes d'armes et éviter par exemple de langer une GBU sans avoir allumé le laser, ou un Harpoon qui part au cap 000°

Les appareils des années 70's - 80's sont à mon sens les plus agréable à utiliser. La complexité est raisonnable et vient plutôt aider à rendre l'appareil ergonomique. Le Viggen est pour moi un excellent exemple (et le Mirage 2000 également). Les appareils plus récent sont souvent multirôle et donc plus complexe et les appareils plus anciens ont souvent une ergonomie difficile (Mig 21 par exemple). 

A titre personnel j'adorerai le Tornado ou le F111 même si ce sont des biplaces (et comme je joue en solo, ma crainte est que l'IA du second siège soit pas top).

----------


## Setzer

> DCS est aussi en train de s'orienter violemment vers les appareils biplaces : Mosquito, Hind, Apache (en plus du Huey, Tomcat et Gazelle déjà dispos), l'A-6 à venir... C'est pas mal je trouve, ça apporte de la variété et introduit aussi des possibilités pour ceux qui ne sont pas hyper branchés pilotage (ou à l'inverse ceux que les systèmes complexes rebutent).
> 
> Hier soir j'étais sur une mission de campagne en Hornet (Persian Lion 07), trouver de nuit un convoi au TPOD, lui bazarder un Mav, le finir à la GBU-38, se taper une cible d'opportunité et tanker sur un S3 parce qu'avec tout ça il me restait que 3000lbs pour rentrer. Bah la partie système/attaque était super frustrante, je me suis retrouvé à rager parce que mes Mavs voulaient pas accrocher les véhicules (ils préfèrent les lampadaires ), que le TPOD quand tu es en Waypoint Designate revient par défaut au WP si tu cycles les modes d'accrochage (par ex. je déplace le curseur, trouve le convoi, veut l'accrocher avec DMS droite deux fois, ce con accroche le lampadaire, je refais DMS droite et hop me voilà reparti au WP et faut que je retrouve encore le convoi). Tout ça avec un autopilot de chie qui décroche quand ça l'arrange (typiquement si tu trimmes pas bien après avoir largué une seule arme, l'emport asymétrique cause un roulis qui va finir par désactiver l'altitude hold).
> 
> J'aurai eu un WSO que c'était beaucoup plus sympa, et franchement je prendrai direct un module F/A-18D si ED en sort un - même avec un IA. La partie catapultage du PA de nuit était géniale, ravito de nuit sur un S3 à la JVN c'était intense mais j'ai aimé le sentiment d'accomplissement, le CASE III sur le PA ensuite nickel... mais cette putain de phase d'attaque à me battre contre les systèmes m'a soûlé. Dans le Hind lundi je suis mort 3x et je m'en foutais totalement: Petro m'aidait à shooter des trucs au Shturm, moi je pilotais, faisait une passe roquette ou canon pour rigoler de temps en temps... c'était bien.
> 
> Le multirôle moderne en single seat c'est pas facile et je comprends que ça rebute. Ca demande énormément de temps et d'apprentissage. J'ai 200h+ de vol sur Hornet et je continue d'être frustré régulièrement, j'ose pas imaginer le type qui vole 1 soir par semaine et alterne entre 3-4 appareils, le Hornet doit être un casse-tête plus qu'un plaisir. Idem pour les autres (Viper, etc.) c'est pas spécifique à ce module, plus à cette génération 4 en single seat multirôle.


Pour ton convoi tu n'as pas utilisé le GMT? perso sur la mission 8 de raven one les mav refusaient d'accrocher la putain de frégate par eux même mais avec le sea mode du radar, aucun soucis. Et ouais je confirme le ravito sur S3 avec les jvn c'est intense :D

Perso je en fais plus du tout de recherche pifométrique avec le tgp, c'est trop chiant et la définition n'est pas assez bonne, du coup pour du statique : hmd, pour du qui bouge : gmt et pour du qui bouge sur l'eau sea mode. Bon les convois statiques de nuit c'est de suite beaucoup plus chiant par contre.

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour ton convoi tu n'as pas utilisé le GMT? perso sur la mission 8 de raven one les mav refusaient d'accrocher la putain de frégate par eux même mai avec le sea mode du radar, aucun soucis. Et ouais je confirme le ravito sur S3 avec les jvn c'est intense :D
> 
> Perso je en fais plus du tout de recherche pifométrique avec le tgp, c'est trop chiant et la définition n'est pas assez bonne, du coup pour du statique : hmd, pour du qui bouge : gmt et pour du qui bouge sur l'eau sea mode. Bon les convois statiques de nuit c'est de suite beaucoup plus chiant par contre.


Nan tu as raison j'ai oublié le "cheat mode"...   ::P:

----------


## Sigps220

> Nan tu as raison j'ai oublié le "cheat mode"...


Mon avis c'est que ce cheat mode a été développé justement pour permettre aux aviateurs seuls dans leur jet et sans JTAC de pouvoir trouver facilement leur cible sans avoir à tourner pendant des plombes à 30.000 pieds. Quand c'est contre des mecs en tong avec juste des technicals tu ne brules que du carburant, mais dans un contexte haute intensité tu as vite fait de te retrouver couper en 2 par un SAM. 

Après, on en revient au fait que DCS finalement gère plutôt mal la haute intensité, d'une part parce que ça induit une charge CPU / GPU importante car souvent beaucoup d'unité (même si c'est pas obligatoire, tu peux avoir de la haute intensité avec un nombre d'assets réduits) et d'autre part il manque la partie EW qui est importante dans ce type de contexte.

----------


## Tugais

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici deux documents liés à la manœuvre et au déploiement/emploi des hélicoptères d'attaque de l'ALAT. Le premier est le manuel de vol de combat de la Gazelle (1994), le second est un numéro du magazine Doctrine Tactique édité par l'Armée de Terre paru en Juin 2011 (juste après la première phase de l'intervention de la France en Libye et la première grosse opération pour l'ALAT depuis sa création).

----------


## Setzer

> Nan tu as raison j'ai oublié le "cheat mode"...


Marrant tu rage contre la charge mentale du mono seat multirôle mais tu râle sur les outils qui sont justement là pour alléger cette charge mentale, ne serais tu pas un poil de mauvaise foi sur le sujet mon cher Quiou?  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

> Marrant tu rage contre la charge mentale du mono seat multirôle mais tu râle sur les outils qui sont justement là pour alléger cette charge mentale, ne serais tu pas un poil de mauvaise foi sur le sujet mon cher Quiou?


Je rage pas contre les outils, du tout. J'appelle le GMT un cheat mode car il ne tient absolument pas compte du masquage de ta cible par une maison, un arbre, et il ne tient pas compte non plus des perturbations du traffic civil que tu aurais IRL. Ingame le GMT te sort 1 joli plot que tu peux viser peinard, IRL je parie que ce style de truc est beaucoup plus spécifique dans son usage, et plus capricieux (zone faiblement habitée, pas de végétation haute, etc.). Idem sur le SEA mode du radar, facile quand tu as que 2 bateaux ennemis dans l'eau ; ça donne quoi avec des navires civils autour qui seraient là IRL et pas qu'un peu en Méditerranée par ex.?  ::):

----------


## Setzer

bah sur Raven one par exemple, la mission 8 tu as du trafic civil à proximité, cependant bizarrement le trafic civil ne reste pas à proximité alors que ça pète, ce qui semble somme toute assez cohérent du coup sur mon radar j'avais la frégate et le bateau allié en détresse, et j'ai pu les distinguer grâce à l’asservissement du tgp qui m'a permis d'identifier avant de faire le bourrin  ::P: 

plus sérieusement, même avec ce que tu cites, j’asservis toujours le lock radar au tgp pour du air sol afin de bien m'assurer de l'identité de la cible ce qui est sans doute le cas aussi irl car je ne pense sincèrement pas que les pilotes s'amusent à balayer toute la zone au tgp en pifométrie si leur radar leur permette au moins de cerner un trimestre, après on est d'accord, je pense que pour des petites cibles en réalité on a plutôt un jtac pour nous guider.

Eh pis bon, on me donne des outils, je m'en sers :D

----------


## war-p

Pas sûr que les appareils des 70-80 soient plus faciles à maîtriser  ::trollface::  (certe ils étaient plus spécialisés).

Pour le coup du radar, autant le GMT est un peu pété (même si c'est pas si loin de la vérité moins le trafic civil), autant le mode SEA, tu vas repérer tes cibles, et après tu fais en fonctions des règles d'engagement sachant que tu as plus de moyens d'identification (mode map superposé pour avoir la forme du bateau pour différencier le kuz d'un bateau de pêche par exemple, le pod, et le cas échéant le survol)

----------


## Qiou87

Vous inquiétez pas d'ailleurs, dans la mission que j'ai préparé contre la flotte chinoise, c'est très bien que Setzer ait parlé de ça. Je vais rajouter du trafic civil un peu, histoire d'obliger tout le monde à respecter les ROE... Quand on voit que la dernière fois une maline en Jf-17 est aller défoncer un Arleigh Burke à 100nm des navires ennemis, ça sent bon cette soirée.  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

Au pire on fait tout péter 'murica§  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Au pire on fait tout péter 'murica§


Forniquer oui !

----------


## Qiou87

Je m'arrange avec la LDE pour organiser une grosse mission inédite *Lundi 30 août à 21h*. Elle s'appelle "Operation Pumba Shield", se déroule sur les îles Mariannes (carte gratuite). Nous volerons en Mirage, Viggen, JF-17, F-14, F-16 ou F/A-18. L'objectif est d'empêcher la Chine d'envahir l'île de Saipan, il faudra donc principalement faire de la CAP et de la chasse au navires. Vous pourrez vous inscrire directement sur le Discord de LDE à partir de ce soir.

Il y aura du lourd en face, entre les J-11, les J-15 du Liaoning qui sera sur zone, plusieurs destroyers, des porte-hélicoptères amphibie...

----------


## zazvolley

Bonjour à tous les amoureux du combat aérien,
Savez vous si le site chesksix et le forum sont down. Je n'arrive pas à y accéder

----------


## jeanba

> Bonjour à tous les amoureux du combat aérien,
> Savez vous si le site chesksix et le forum sont down. Je n'arrive pas à y accéder


J'ai le même problème

----------


## Bacab

> J'ai le même problème


Ils ont annoncé sur Facebook qu'ils avaient un problème technique avec le site.

----------


## jeanba

merci

----------


## zazvolley

Merci de la précision.J'adore ce site .J’espère qu'ils vont vite résoudre le problème technique.

----------


## papagueff

> Bonjour à tous les amoureux du combat aérien,
> Savez vous si le site chesksix et le forum sont down. Je n'arrive pas à y accéder


bonjour,
les certificats ne sont pas à jour c'est pour cela que le site de checksix et de l'AVM bloquent.
Mais on peut y accéder en passant outre le blocage, allez sur le bouton "avancé" et là un message vous informe que vous pénétrez sur le site à vos risques et périls. A vous de voir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je suis allé sur le discord de Leading edge pour m’inscrire pour lundi soir en F18.
Dans le doute ou mon inscription ne fonctionne pas je le signale sur la age des canards. 
Merci aux concepteurs de mission.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Plop, il vaut quoi le nouveau Comanche jouable sur le gamepass, c'est plutôt simulation ou arcade type Ace Combat?J'aie bien ace combat pour l'accessibilité donc si le jeu s'en rapproche ça m'intéresserait.Sinon si c'est trop pointu je passe.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Arcade.

----------


## zazvolley

Le site C6 et le forum sont de nouveau fonctionnel.

----------


## Qiou87

> je suis allé sur le discord de Leading edge pour m’inscrire pour lundi soir en F18.
> Dans le doute ou mon inscription ne fonctionne pas je le signale sur la age des canards. 
> Merci aux concepteurs de mission.


Je te confirme que tu es bien inscrit. Les Hornet auront à chasser du navire, alors si besoin révise l’utilisation du AGM-84 Harpoon et le mode « SEA » du radar qui te permet de voir où sont les navires. Y’aura aussi quelques contacts aériens mais a priori certains seront là pour s’occuper d’eux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Plop, il vaut quoi le nouveau Comanche jouable sur le gamepass, c'est plutôt simulation ou arcade type Ace Combat?J'aie bien ace combat pour l'accessibilité donc si le jeu s'en rapproche ça m'intéresserait.Sinon si c'est trop pointu je passe.


Le Comanche est un hélicoptère qui n’est jamais sorti de l’état de prototype/concept. En faire quoi que ce soit d’autre qu’un jeu arcade est donc impossible puisque personne ne sait ce que l’appareil réel aurait réellement été, ses systèmes, etc. Sans compter qu’une simulation en général s’appuie sur les retours d’expérience de gens (pilotes dans le cas de la simu de vol). Comme personne ou presque n’a pu piloter le Comanche, c’est mission impossible.

----------


## war-p

Oui enfin il y a arcade et arcade, les jeux comanche sorti par novalogic à l'époque étaient arcade dans l'utilisation des armes et le pilotage, mais nécessitait quand même un sens de la tactique et du pilotage pour voler au ras du sol en remplissant sa mission. Et c'était pas facile.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après techniquement le ka50 et le su25T, c'est de la fiction  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

> Après techniquement le ka50 et le su25T, c'est de la fiction


Hmmm... c'est partiellement vrai, mais à nuancer. Le Su-25T a existé en tant que prototype volant (10 exemplaires) et a réalisé des campagnes d'essais entre 1984 et 1990 environ si j'en crois Wikipédia. Il est de plus basé sur une cellule de série existante, qu'on a amélioré. Ce n'est donc pas un avion de série et tu n'as pas d'experts qui vont te faire un retour détaillé sur son comportement, mais de ce que j'en vois, le machin était proche de la série et n'a pas vu le jour à cause de l'absence de commande (chute de l'URSS). En se basant sur les retours des pilotes de Su-25 et les différences entre les deux versions tu dois pouvoir réaliser une simulation honnête quand même. Le Ka-50 a une histoire similaire mais sans être basé sur une cellule existante (17 exemplaires construits, plusieurs années de vols réels), d'autant que lui est le prédécesseur d'un appareil de série ayant repris les grandes lignes de son concept (Ka-52).

Avec les deux y'a une part de fiction, je suis bien d'accord, notamment certains systèmes que n'ont jamais eu les appareils construits (coucou Black Shark 3). Mais on parle d'appareils dont le développement était pratiquement terminé.

En comparaison le RAH-66 Comanche n'a vu que 2 prototypes construits, et dans un état d'achèvement douteux d'après ce que j'ai vu (ça volait mais y'avait pas tous les systèmes prévus à bord). C'est un projet typique des USA de cette période fin 90's / début 2000 (F-22 puis F-35, LCS, Ford-Class CVN, etc.) où on tente de mettre toutes les innovations disponibles d'un seul coup dans un programme, explosant du même coup budget, planning, etc.

Le terme arcade était mal choisi pour ma part ; effectivement on peut faire un jeu exigeant sans pour autant avoir une réplique proche de la réalité visant à simuler le modèle original avec la plus grande fidélité. Et ce style de jeu peut d'ailleurs être très fun quand le mix réalisme et arcade est bien dosé.

----------


## Sigps220

> Hmmm... c'est partiellement vrai, mais à nuancer. Le Su-25T a existé en tant que prototype volant (10 exemplaires) et a réalisé des campagnes d'essais entre 1984 et 1990 environ si j'en crois Wikipédia. Il est de plus basé sur une cellule de série existante, qu'on a amélioré. Ce n'est donc pas un avion de série et tu n'as pas d'experts qui vont te faire un retour détaillé sur son comportement, mais de ce que j'en vois, le machin était proche de la série et n'a pas vu le jour à cause de l'absence de commande (chute de l'URSS). En se basant sur les retours des pilotes de Su-25 et les différences entre les deux versions tu dois pouvoir réaliser une simulation honnête quand même. Le Ka-50 a une histoire similaire mais sans être basé sur une cellule existante (17 exemplaires construits, plusieurs années de vols réels), d'autant que lui est le prédécesseur d'un appareil de série ayant repris les grandes lignes de son concept (Ka-52).
> 
> Avec les deux y'a une part de fiction, je suis bien d'accord, notamment certains systèmes que n'ont jamais eu les appareils construits (coucou Black Shark 3). Mais on parle d'appareils dont le développement était pratiquement terminé.
> 
> En comparaison le RAH-66 Comanche n'a vu que 2 prototypes construits, et dans un état d'achèvement douteux d'après ce que j'ai vu (ça volait mais y'avait pas tous les systèmes prévus à bord). C'est un projet typique des USA de cette période fin 90's / début 2000 (F-22 puis F-35, LCS, Ford-Class CVN, etc.) où on tente de mettre toutes les innovations disponibles d'un seul coup dans un programme, explosant du même coup budget, planning, etc.


D'autant que la pratique Russe des prototypes est assez spéciale par rapport à ce que l'on connait en occident. Déjà les séries sont souvent plus grandes que les équivalents occidentaux (au moins une dizaine pour un avion / hélicos) et ensuite ces appareils peuvent être engagées en opération. Le SU-25T et la KA-50 auraient été engagés en Tchétchénie, l'idée est de voir en conditions réelles comment se comporte l'appareil pour valider (ou non) le concept. 

Pour le KA-50, le KA-52 est clairement un RETEX avec un passage biplace car la charge s'est avérée trop importante pour un seul pilote.

----------


## war-p

J'ajouterai que les innovation apportées par le su25T se sont retrouvé sur le su25 "classique" par rétrofit. (Maintenant, on a du su25 avec du glass cockpit, imaginez  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Sigps220

> J'ajouterai que les innovation apportées par le su25T se sont retrouvé sur le su25 "classique" par rétrofit. (Maintenant, on a du su25 avec du glass cockpit, imaginez )


J'arrive pas à retrouver les infos, mais j'ai l'impression que les SU25 modernisés ont la ligne du frogfoot d'origine et pas la version break / sac à dos du SU-25T

----------


## Flappie

Je crois que tous les "sac à dos" sont restés au stade de l'expérimentation ou presque. Exemple : le Su-25UTG embarqué.
Beaucoup d'anciens Su-25 "A" ont été reconvertis en "SM".

Je cite la WP anglophone :




> The Su-25SM (Stroyevoy Modernizirovannyi) is an "affordable" upgrade programme for the Su-25, conceived by the Russian Air Force in 2000. The programme stems from the attempted Su-25T and Su-25TM upgrades, which were evaluated and labeled as over-sophisticated and expensive.

----------


## war-p

> J'arrive pas à retrouver les infos, mais j'ai l'impression que les SU25 modernisés ont la ligne du frogfoot d'origine et pas la version break / sac à dos du SU-25T


Oui pas de sac à dos, mais pas mal de systèmes ajoutés.

----------


## papagueff

je viens de tester les AGM 84 D sur une mission que j'ai édité vite fait bien fait pour la mission de ce soir. et bien ça ne va pas être de la tarte.
sur 4 missiles largués,un seul a touché et pour les navires cela leurs a fait seulement quelques mini trous sans risquent pour les objectifs.
Bonne soirée en perspective.  ::o:

----------


## Flappie

Prends un Viggen, ça ira mieux.  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> je viens de tester les AGM 84 D sur une mission que j'ai édité vite fait bien fait pour la mission de ce soir. et bien ça ne va pas être de la tarte.
> sur 4 missiles largués,un seul a touché et pour les navires cela leurs a fait seulement quelques mini trous sans risquent pour les objectifs.
> Bonne soirée en perspective.


Tu as bien fait de t'échauffer, avec deux kills (Type 054A - frégate - et Type 052B - destroyer) je crois que tu es celui qui a fait le plus de score de la soirée.  :;):  J'espère que ça t'a plu!

Le Liaoning/Kuznetsov est super violent en défense en tout cas. On a pu tuer ses deux escortes (un 052B tué par les Hornet et un 054A tué par Flappie en Viggen), mais le Kuznetsov active 4 CIWS quand des missiles sont en approche. Ils doivent donc traverser un mur d'acier et se font systématiquement détruire. L'attaque de saturation est nécessaire mais compliquée avec les 5 appareils anti-navires qu'on avait. La bonne nouvelle c'est que si j'écris une suite à cette mission, le Liaoning est tactiquement hors jeu: il doit lui rester 8 J-15 et aucune escorte, il est beaucoup trop vulnérable pour rester opérationnel et doit se replier.

----------


## papagueff

Salut Quiou,
Merci pour ta mission, je me suis régalé, enfin une mission ou j'arrive à traiter les objectifs et surtout revenir avec l'appareil entier même si à un moment j'ai eu chaud aux fesses car je suis une quiche en air/air.
Maintenant va falloir que je couple le flir avec le radar air/mer car je doit reconnaitre que j'ai eu du bol d'accrocher les bonnes cibles, ne voyant que des petits rectangles vert sur le radar, heureusement que j'ai suivi vos indications qui m’ont bien aidée.
Merci encore et à bientôt.

----------


## Qiou87

De rien, ça me fait plaisir quand les gens se marrent.

La semaine prochaine je pense qu'on fera une mission en Syrie qui s'appelle Opération Berlioz (celui qui trouve la référence gagne un bon point, si vous avez suivi les missions précédentes vous savez d'où je pioche mon inspiration  ::P: ). C'est le long de la frontière Syrie-Turquie au nord du pays, entre Incirlik et Gaziantep en gros. Vous verrez que le coin est très sympa, notamment les bords de l'Euphrate. Y'aura ça à faire:
- F-16, F/A-18: CAP, SEAD (SA-3 et SA-11) - il y aura un AWACS humain car Tigresse m'informe de sa présence
- Mirage, Viggen (4 joueurs en tout je dirai): Attaque de piste
- Hélicos (4 joueurs maxi): reconnaissance et attaque de camps terroristes en territoire hostile (AAA et RPG sur zone, dont des patrouilles mobiles)

Il faut qu'on soit ~15 pour se marrer, je proposerai donc la mission sur LDE une nouvelle fois. On a droit à Dusty & sa femme pour le voice-over, que je remercie pour leur aide précieuse pour avoir plus d'immersion.

----------


## Ivan Joukov



----------


## Flappie

Moi je sais ! 


EDIT: arf, grilled!  :^_^:

----------


## Qiou87

Bon ça va je suis rassuré sur le niveau de culture de nos aviateurs-canards.  ::lol:: 

Vous retrouverez d'autres persos dans ce scénario "hautement réaliste", limite milsim. Je finalise le briefing ce soir si possible, et on lancera les invitations. Réservez déjà votre lundi soir 21h.

----------


## Setzer

A priori ce coup ci je devrais être présent!

----------


## Qiou87

*Lundi 6 septembre, 21h, DCS Open beta*
(Pour l'instant la stable est la même que l'open beta)

Je vous propose donc l'Opération Berlioz, avec 4 hélicos qui nettoient des camps terroristes, des Mirage/Viggen qui détruisent des pistes d'atterrissage, et des F16/JF17/F14/F18 qui font de la SEAD et de la CAP.


Le briefing complet (en PDF) et les inscriptions sont disponibles sur le Discord de Leading Edge, avec qui se fera la mission pour être suffisamment nombreux. RDV 21h chez Leading Edge pour le vrai briefing.  :;):

----------


## Erkin_

Pfiou, ce matos.  :Sweat: 
https://www.reddit.com/r/flightsim/c..._landing_post/

----------


## ze_droopy

> Pfiou, ce matos. 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/flightsim/c..._landing_post/


Honnêtement je m'attendais à un prix beaucoup plus prohibitif.

----------


## war-p

> *Lundi 6 septembre, 21h, DCS Open beta*
> (Pour l'instant la stable est la même que l'open beta)
> 
> Je vous propose donc l'Opération Berlioz, avec 4 hélicos qui nettoient des camps terroristes, des Mirage/Viggen qui détruisent des pistes d'atterrissage, et des F16/JF17/F14/F18 qui font de la SEAD et de la CAP.
> https://i.ibb.co/4NBf514/Brief-Berlioz640.jpg
> 
> Le briefing complet (en PDF) et les inscriptions sont disponibles sur le Discord de Leading Edge, avec qui se fera la mission pour être suffisamment nombreux. RDV 21h chez Leading Edge pour le vrai briefing.


Je lisais "Tourists camp"  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Je lisais "Tourists camp"


On va laisser ça pour DWCS World (Digital War Crime Simulator).  ::ninja::  Dans mes missions les méchants sont de vrais méchants, et surtout, ils sont armés pour riposter.  :;):

----------


## Chaussette

Il y a un arrivage de cartes graphiques, vous avez quelques minutes :

3080ti FE à 1200 €

3090 FE à 1550 € (..)

----------


## war-p

> On va laisser ça pour DWCS World (Digital War Crime Simulator).  Dans mes missions les méchants sont de vrais méchants, et surtout, ils sont armés pour riposter.


Je crois que c'est pas incompatible, le fait d'être touriste et d'être armé  ::siffle::  En tout cas ça m'a fait rire.

----------


## Flappie

La sortie du Forrestal de Heatblur est prévue pour mi-octobre. Elle sera accompagnée de tout plein d'autres choses concernant le F-14 (la gestion du LANTIRN par JESTER, par exemple), mais aussi le Viggen.

Pour rappel, la roadmap publique de Heatblur est ici.

----------


## Qiou87

C’est cool de voir des ajouts au Viggen pour l’amener a un standard plus actuel de module DCS. Je suppose qu’Heatblur cherche a finaliser le 14 et le Viggen pour faire de la place pour les nouveaux projets qu’ils ont dans la roadmap.

----------


## Tugais

Oui, ils ont vraiment la tête sur les épaules de ce point de vue. Même si ça n'empêche pas les retards (la sortie de l'EA était prévue l'année dernière il me semble), au moins cela permet à tout le monde de rationnaliser et de ne pas construire une hype démesurée face à leurs produits.

J'ai hâte de les voir lancer leur propre sim' basée sur celle qu'ils proposent au monde des pro et des institutions.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Accrochez-vous à vos slips : une interview en russe de devs d'ED, et notamment de Kate Perederko, révèle que le Phantom II serait en chemin... (source)

EDIT: après visualisation de la séquence (merci au sous-titrage traduit automatiquement), Kate dit seulement que le Phantom II "arrivera". Vous pouvez ranger vos slips.

----------


## Qiou87

La brique volante sans canon et peu maniable que les pilotes n’aimaient tellement pas que plusieurs se sont ligués pour faire développer le F-16 en réponse? J’avoue que le F-4 Phantom n’est pas très haut dans ma wishlist. Oui, il a servi partout et pendant longtemps, mais sa réputation ne me fait pas envie. J’en ai lu beaucoup et pas qu’en bien, trop gros, trop lourd, peu manoeuvrant… ce serait peut-être le projet secret de HB, sur leur roadmap entre l’Intruder et l’Eurofighter? Cohérent avec leur centre d’intérêt, leurs autres modules…

Ils parlent d’avion cargo dans l’interview. Ca pourrait être original s’ils développent aussi le reste autour, transport de parachutistes, de matériel pour ravitailler une base dans le cadre d’une campagne dynamique…

----------


## Flappie

> Ca pourrait être original s’ils développent aussi le reste autour, transport de parachutistes...


Ils ont parlé de parachutistes, oui. Mais sans être plus précis sur une date.

Sinon, le F-4E embarque un canon.

----------


## Tugais

Il ne s'agit pas du futur module de Heatblur mais d'Eagle Dynamics. Ils en ont hérité au moment du retour de Belsimtek au sein de la boîte ; BST avait déjà commencé le boulot sur le AH-1 Cobra également, depuis Wags a dit que ce dernier était toujours de la partie. Nous aurons un sacré trio côté US avec le Cobra, le Kiowa et l'Apache.

Le Phantom est un appareil mythique, je pense qu'il se vendra bien, d'autant qu'il vient compléter la gamme des appareils de la guerre froide des années 60/70. Il devra faire face aux МиГ-19, MiG-21 et le futur MiG-23 de Razbam. C'est pas mal du tout je trouve.

----------


## Colargol

> La brique volante sans canon et peu maniable que les pilotes n’aimaient tellement pas que plusieurs se sont ligués pour faire développer le F-16 en réponse? J’avoue que le F-4 Phantom n’est pas très haut dans ma wishlist. Oui, il a servi partout et pendant longtemps, mais sa réputation ne me fait pas envie. J’en ai lu beaucoup et pas qu’en bien, trop gros, trop lourd, peu manoeuvrant… ce serait peut-être le projet secret de HB, sur leur roadmap entre l’Intruder et l’Eurofighter? Cohérent avec leur centre d’intérêt, leurs autres modules…
> 
> Ils parlent d’avion cargo dans l’interview. Ca pourrait être original s’ils développent aussi le reste autour, transport de parachutistes, de matériel pour ravitailler une base dans le cadre d’une campagne dynamique…


Tu aurais quelques source? 
Ce que j'avais lu de mon  coté était plutôt l'histoire d'un intercepteur perfectible ( plus de canon  et une efficacité des missile a revoir) qui s'est retrouvé etre un plutot très bon avion multi role. 
Par ailleurs on peu aussi dire que c'est un des dernier avion a avoir vraiment vu un combat haute intensité

----------


## Qiou87

> Tu aurais quelques source? 
> Ce que j'avais lu de mon  coté était plutôt l'histoire d'un intercepteur perfectible ( plus de canon  et une efficacité des missile a revoir) qui s'est retrouvé etre un plutot très bon avion multi role. 
> Par ailleurs on peu aussi dire que c'est un des dernier avion a avoir vraiment vu un combat haute intensité


Dans le bouquin Eye of the Viper que je lis en ce moment et qui parle du désamour des pilotes pour le F-4 Phantom, ils parlent d'un avion créé par des bureaucrates qui ont collé le max de trucs dedans sans chercher ce que voulaient les pilotes. Un avion très gros, donc facile à suivre dans le ciel, qui fumait beaucoup donc aisé à repérer de loin, dont les missiles étaient hautement imprécis et avec des ROI foireuses (identifier l'appareil visuellement te sort du range des missiles Fox1, et de toute façon les Fox1/Fox2 étaient notoirement mauvais à cette époque). L'US Air Force a bien dû s'en accommoder vu qu'ils étaient forcés d'utiliser cet avion, et les pilotes ont dû développer des tactiques spécifiques pour survivre. Mais face à des Mig plus petits, plus agiles et plus manoeuvrants, les Phantom n'étaient pas à leur avantage. Et pour l'attaque au sol le Phantom (au Vietnam) était relégué à des missions où les troupes alliées étaient loin de la cible car il n'était pas vraiment prévu pour ce rôle et n'avait pas la précision d'avions dédiés comme l'A-6 Intruder.

Après le Phantom a eu une longue vie et a reçu beaucoup d'évolutions, donc il est difficile d'être catégorique. Un Phantom du début (B ou C) sera probablement assez chiant surtout avec un RIO IA, mais un Phantom plus récent (F-4E par ex.) n'aura pas grand chose à voir.

Et pour le combat je veux bien mais on l'a pas le théâtre Vietnam et il semble trop grand pour les contraintes actuelles du moteur de cartes. Et on a pas grand chose au sol non plus, sans compter que le combat d'infanterie était hyper important au Vietnam, et que DCS rame avec 20 fantassins sur la mission.

----------


## Gazerock

> Ils parlent d’avion cargo dans l’interview. Ca pourrait être original s’ils développent aussi le reste autour, transport de parachutistes, de matériel pour ravitailler une base dans le cadre d’une campagne dynamique…


Franchement nous sortir des cargos alors qu'on a juste 0 bombardiers en jeu ça me ferait bien chier  ::|: 

Je le veux moi mon F-111 (ou Su-24) pour raser entièrement un village et avoir une vrai capacité à faire du bombardement bien bourrin  ::):

----------


## Chaussette

> Franchement nous sortir des cargos alors qu'on a juste 0 bombardiers en jeu ça me ferait bien chier 
> 
> Je le veux moi mon F-111 (ou Su-24) pour raser entièrement un village et avoir une vrai capacité à faire du bombardement bien bourrin


Ca me rappelle Combat Flight Simulator, avec l'option des munitions illimitées. On pouvait larguer une bombe par frame, ça faisait une "corde" assez amusante

----------


## Qiou87

> Franchement nous sortir des cargos alors qu'on a juste 0 bombardiers en jeu ça me ferait bien chier 
> 
> Je le veux moi mon F-111 (ou Su-24) pour raser entièrement un village et avoir une vrai capacité à faire du bombardement bien bourrin


Un B-1B Lancer  ::wub::  Le Su-24 aussi c'est sexy. Après si tu veux raser des villages, prend 10x CBU-97 en ripple sous un F-16, tu peux raser tout sur environ 100mx1000m. Approuvé par Ranger.

Le bombardier c'est effectivement un truc à creuser. Ou alors ils contentent tout le monde et sortent un C-130 avec la version AC-130?  ::rolleyes::  (oui, je sais qu'il existe un mod, mais quand on vole en multi les mods de DCS c'est une source de maux de tête plus qu'autre chose, et un module ED est quand même légèrement plus joli/complet qu'un mod)

----------


## Flappie

Perso, je rêve du V-22 Osprey...  :Bave: 
Il conviendrait parfaitement à toutes les maps.

----------


## Qiou87

> Perso, je rêve du V-22 Osprey... 
> Il conviendrait parfaitement à toutes les maps.


Ah bah clairement, surtout depuis son adoption par l'US Navy comme COD, je le trouve encore plus parfait pour DCS. Je pense pas qu'il soit possible pour ED d'ignorer cet appareil en tant que module (il est distinctif/reconnaissable déjà, et multimissions), mais s'il n'apparaît sur aucune roadmap doit y avoir une raison (secret défense? Trop de nouveautés complexes à cause des rotors pivotants qui nécessitent un boulot gigantesque pour créer le modèle de vol?). Mais clairement c'est une idée super sexy. Surtout si une version "gunship" voit le jour chez les Marines et est incluse dans DCS, ça en ferait un genre d'UH-1H en plus polyvalent et beaucoup plus endurant/rapide.

Et puis en VR, tourner la tête et voir ce gigantesque rotor te tourner à côté de la tronche, ça doit faire son effet.  ::O:

----------


## Qiou87

> Il ne s'agit pas du futur module de Heatblur mais d'Eagle Dynamics.


Juste une info sur Discord de DCS, visiblement BigNewy a clairement dit qu'ED n'avait pas prévu le F-4 et que c'est une erreur de traduction. "We (ED) do not have the F-4 planned. That is all I can say for now...". Possible que le F-4 évoqué dans l'interview soit donc bien un projet tiers.

----------


## Sigps220

> Tu aurais quelques source? 
> Ce que j'avais lu de mon  coté était plutôt l'histoire d'un intercepteur perfectible ( plus de canon  et une efficacité des missile a revoir) qui s'est retrouvé etre un plutot très bon avion multi role. 
> Par ailleurs on peu aussi dire que c'est un des dernier avion a avoir vraiment vu un combat haute intensité


Le F4 c'est aussi l'un des premiers appareils US avec une vie assez longue. Les century fighters sont des avions qui sont partis quasiment aussi rapidement qu'ils sont arrivés. A partir du phantom, le rythme de renouvellement se ralentit, mais la plateforme voit ses capacités augmentés au fur et à mesure du temps. Comme dit plus haut, un Phantom A est très différents des Phantoms qui ont fait Tempête du désert, sans même parler des Phantoms qui volent encore. 

Pas d'accord avec toi sur le fait que c'est le dernier avion à avoir connu de la haute intensité. C'est sans doute le dernier a avoir eu de la haute intensité dans la durée, mais le début de Tempête du désert (en tout cas sur la partie aérienne) ou pour les opérations en Serbie c'est de la haute intensité. Certes il n'y avait pas de menaces Air - Air (un peu comme au Vietnam) mais il existait clairement une menace SAM. 




> Ah bah clairement, surtout depuis son adoption par l'US Navy comme COD, je le trouve encore plus parfait pour DCS. Je pense pas qu'il soit possible pour ED d'ignorer cet appareil en tant que module (il est distinctif/reconnaissable déjà, et multimissions), mais s'il n'apparaît sur aucune roadmap doit y avoir une raison (secret défense? Trop de nouveautés complexes à cause des rotors pivotants qui nécessitent un boulot gigantesque pour créer le modèle de vol?). Mais clairement c'est une idée super sexy. Surtout si une version "gunship" voit le jour chez les Marines et est incluse dans DCS, ça en ferait un genre d'UH-1H en plus polyvalent et beaucoup plus endurant/rapide.
> 
> Et puis en VR, tourner la tête et voir ce gigantesque rotor te tourner à côté de la tronche, ça doit faire son effet.


Le MV-22, je l'achète direct que ce soit sur DCS ou MSFS. Mais je pense que c'est loin d'être simple à simuler parce qu'à ma connaissance il n'y a pas eu de modèle dans un simulator (FSX notamment). Pour un simulateur la gestion de la phase hélicoptère vers "avion" doit être délicate je pense. En terme d'avionique, il n'y a rien de sensible dans ce type d'appareil, juste une boule FLIR mais comme sur d'autres appareils de DCS, donc je ne pense que ce soit la raison de sa non-simulation.

----------


## Qiou87

On est d'accord Sigps220, un V-22 sous une forme ou un autre c'est un casse-tête à simuler. Cependant je ne pense pas cela impossible dans un environnement comme DCS qui a, de mon expérience, parmi les meilleurs modèles de vol en sim publique. Le Harrier a bien un modèle de vol hybride avec du stationnaire et du vol horizontal ; le fait d'avoir des rotors ajoute de la complexité mais avec l'accès aux bonnes données ça doit pouvoir se faire. Reste que l'usage de cet appareil (transport majoritairement) n'est pas franchement aligné avec la cible de DCS. Donc probable qu'ED se dise qu'un transport sur lequel faut passer autant de temps que le F-16C, c'est pas rentable. Dommage.

Sinon pour ceux qui, comme moi, aiment le Viggen et désespèrent de le voir sortir d'EA, un utilisateur sur le forum ED a très bien résumé les différentes promesses d'HB: https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/281183...omment=4765817

Et comme on le voit, malgré sa superbe réputation HB n'est pas du tout exempt du symptôme de l'EA interminable qu'ont aussi ED (F/A-18), Razbam, etc.

----------


## Sigps220

> On est d'accord Sigps220, un V-22 sous une forme ou un autre c'est un casse-tête à simuler. Cependant je ne pense pas cela impossible dans un environnement comme DCS qui a, de mon expérience, parmi les meilleurs modèles de vol en sim publique. Le Harrier a bien un modèle de vol hybride avec du stationnaire et du vol horizontal ; le fait d'avoir des rotors ajoute de la complexité mais avec l'accès aux bonnes données ça doit pouvoir se faire. Reste que l'usage de cet appareil (transport majoritairement) n'est pas franchement aligné avec la cible de DCS. Donc probable qu'ED se dise qu'un transport sur lequel faut passer autant de temps que le F-16C, c'est pas rentable. Dommage.
> 
> Sinon pour ceux qui, comme moi, aiment le Viggen et désespèrent de le voir sortir d'EA, un utilisateur sur le forum ED a très bien résumé les différentes promesses d'HB: https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/281183...omment=4765817
> 
> Et comme on le voit, malgré sa superbe réputation HB n'est pas du tout exempt du symptôme de l'EA interminable qu'ont aussi ED (F/A-18), Razbam, etc.


Personnellement je verrais plutôt un MV-22 dans MSFS, je trouve que l'environnement s'y prête bien et ça serait un chouette appareil pour se balader sur l'ensemble du globe. Mais en recherchant j'ai trouvé un vague machin en 2017 - 2018 pour Xplane et FSX.

Faire du cargo dans DCS je pense que l'assiette cible est quand même bien réduire. Il y a déjà le Huey (qui en plus est un appareil iconique) sur ce créneau.

----------


## Qiou87

> Personnellement je verrais plutôt un MV-22 dans MSFS, je trouve que l'environnement s'y prête bien et ça serait un chouette appareil pour se balader sur l'ensemble du globe. Mais en recherchant j'ai trouvé un vague machin en 2017 - 2018 pour Xplane et FSX.
> 
> Faire du cargo dans DCS je pense que l'assiette cible est quand même bien réduire. Il y a déjà le Huey (qui en plus est un appareil iconique) sur ce créneau.


C'est sûr qu'avec les modèles de vol que j'ai pu voir de MSFS quand je l'ai testé l'an dernier, y'a moins à s'embêter pour faire un MV-22...  ::ninja::  (je précise bien que je n'y ai plus touché depuis 2020, si des améliorations de réalisme ont été apportées aux MV je n'en sais rien - mais j'ai trouvé les MV que j'ai testé extrêmement simplistes)

Après moi je voyais le V-22 en gunship, en vrai remplaçant moderne du UH-1H en fait. Il a un système de défense automatisé disponible je crois aussi (pour les forces spéciales, voir ici mais 2015 donc aucune idée de l'actualité de cette info). Un pur transport effectivement ce serait un peu trop limité. Mais si tu apportes un avion de transport, opérationnel sur porte-avions et à terre, avec équipement de défense et armements pour des missions de CAS, là je trouve qu'on se rapproche de la cible de DCS.

----------


## Gazerock

> On est d'accord Sigps220, un V-22 sous une forme ou un autre c'est un casse-tête à simuler. Cependant je ne pense pas cela impossible dans un environnement comme DCS qui a, de mon expérience, parmi les meilleurs modèles de vol en sim publique. Le Harrier a bien un modèle de vol hybride avec du stationnaire et du vol horizontal ; le fait d'avoir des rotors ajoute de la complexité mais avec l'accès aux bonnes données ça doit pouvoir se faire. Reste que l'usage de cet appareil (transport majoritairement) n'est pas franchement aligné avec la cible de DCS. Donc probable qu'ED se dise qu'un transport sur lequel faut passer autant de temps que le F-16C, c'est pas rentable. Dommage.
> 
> Sinon pour ceux qui, comme moi, aiment le Viggen et désespèrent de le voir sortir d'EA, un utilisateur sur le forum ED a très bien résumé les différentes promesses d'HB: https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/281183...omment=4765817
> 
> Et comme on le voit, malgré sa superbe réputation HB n'est pas du tout exempt du symptôme de l'EA interminable qu'ont aussi ED (F/A-18), Razbam, etc.


Il est obligé de l'ouvrir tous les mois pour annoncer la fin de l'EA du Viggen le mois d'après?  ::rolleyes::  

ça fait quand même gros mytho de service là, alors qu'il suffit juste d'être sûr et de l'annoncer juste avant l'update tant attendue et le tour est joué  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

Oui mais HB c'est le studio qui fait les meilleurs trailers de DCS  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Il est obligé de l'ouvrir tous les mois pour annoncer la fin de l'EA du Viggen le mois d'après?


C'est surtout une grosse erreur que tous les autres évitent: ne jamais donner de date de sortie dans DCS. D'où le meme des "2 semaines". Dire ce que t'as fait, ce qu'il te reste à faire, etc. OK. Mais j'ai l'impression que l'environnement de DCS (où un dev tiers peut se voir ajouter une quantité importante de taf parce qu'ED a modifié un truc du core sans te prévenir, repoussant ton projet de 3 mois facile) n'est pas propice à tenir un quelconque délai. C'est effectivement assez curieux de voir HB continuer à fournir des délais et à les manquer aussi franchement. Enfin pour avoir 4 ans de retard y'a du foutage de gueule dans le lot, obligé, tu peux pas passer de 1-2 mois de taf à 4 ans pour le même boulot. Ca me fait penser à Numérobis dans Astérix là.

Prochain délai promis: 14 octobre, Forrestal, grosse MAJ du Viggen et du Tomcat. On parie qu'ils repoussent?  ::trollface::

----------


## Olis

Tiens j'ai rajouté 32Gb de ram hier aux 16 que j'avais, et fait quelques tests, Mariannes map prend dans les 20Gb, la Syrie 33Gb  ::w00t::  (donc même avec 32Gb c'est limite)

----------


## Qiou87

> Tiens j'ai rajouté 32Gb de ram hier aux 16 que j'avais, et fait quelques tests, Mariannes map prend dans les 20Gb, la Syrie 33Gb  (donc même avec 32Gb c'est limite)


Réserver ne veut pas dire nécessiter. Effectivement Syria s'étale, mais avec 32GB tu n'es pas limité par ta RAM sur cette carte. Passer de 16 à 32 est en revanche une bonne idée oui.

----------


## Chaussette

> Tiens j'ai rajouté 32Gb de ram hier aux 16 que j'avais, et fait quelques tests, Mariannes map prend dans les 20Gb, la Syrie 33Gb  (donc même avec 32Gb c'est limite)


Il ne faut pas confondre la mémoire allouée et la mémoire réellement utilisée. La carte des iles Mariannes tournera aussi bien sur une machine avec 16 Go que 64 Go de RAM (et heureusement...)

Edit : grillaide..

----------


## Flappie

Et puis il y a le pagefile de Windows pour limiter le besoin de la RAM. Bien de laisser en "gérer automatiquement" pour qu'il s'adapte en fonction des besoins.
Et seuement en cas de problème, passer le pagefile à une taille fixe conséquente (mini 32GB max 32 GB par exemple si on a 32 GB de RAM - mini 16 max 32 si on a que 32 GB de RAM).

----------


## Olis

Le pagefile sera toujours plus lent que de la ram  ::trollface::  et je suis d'accord avec vos remarques (j'utilisai la carte de la Syrie avec 16Gb), mais ça m'a quand même surpris que celle-ci réserve 33Gb (avec le systême je l'accorde), enfin bon maintenant j'ai 48Gb de ram et 10Tb de disque, ça devrait aller  ::ninja::  (le proc est entre 25 et 30%)
Et je viens de vérifier, c'est bien mémoire 'In use', donc utilisée

----------


## Flappie

Le boulot du pagefile est de stocker les données qui ne sont actuellement pas utilisées. Peu importe s'il est plus lent que la RAM : il rebalance les données sur la RAM quand elles doivent être utilisées.
Sur DCS on constate que le pagefile est utile quand on n'a "que" 32GB de RAM ou moins. En revanche, les joueurs dotés de 64 GB n'ont plus trop à se soucier du pagefile. Je parle d'expérience, à force de dépanner les utilisateurs sur le forum d'ED.

----------


## Olis

Pas d'accord, le pagefile sert de 'buffer ram' quand la ram est pleine, peu importe si ce qui est dedans est utilisé ou non, ce qui est plus lent.

The page file, also known as the swap file, pagefile, or paging file, is a file on your hard drive. ... When your RAM becomes full, Windows moves some of the data from your RAM back to your hard drive, placing it in the page file. This file is a form of virtual memory.

Ou d'aprês la doc officielle de micromou
Page files enable the system to remove infrequently accessed modified pages from physical memory to let the system use physical memory more efficiently for more frequently accessed pages.

Infrequently ne veut pas dire 'pas utilisé', il y a une hiérarchie d'utilisation des pages mémoires et les moins utilisées sont balancées dans le pagefile. Tu as donc une opération d'écriture et de libération mémoire, et pour la récupérer une opération de lecture et de mise en ram, donc c'est plus lent que si c'était resté en ram (surtout avec un hdd, il est d'ailleurs recommandé de le placer sur un autre disque physique) et tu le constate facilement quand tu n'as plus de ram disponible (micro freeze ou crash des services/applis). CQFD

Je l'ai constaté et benchmarké depuis windows 95 (quand on faisait la chasse au Mb libre) et c'est encore plus flagrant quand tu gêres des servers de base de données avec des réplications dans tous les sens qui te bouffent la ram, dans un monde idéal tu ne devrais pas utiliser le pagefile.

Mais on s'éloigne du sujet, mon commentaire initial était surtout sur la ram utilisée par les cartes vu qu'avant je n'avais que 16Gb et je ne me rendais pas compte de la ram vraiment utilisée (ce qui a probablement aussi un peu pourri mon ssd systême en faisant de l'écriture à outrance)

----------


## Flappie

> Page files enable the system to remove infrequently accessed modified pages from physical memory to let the system use physical memory more efficiently for more frequently accessed pages.





> Le boulot du pagefile est de stocker les données qui ne sont actuellement pas utilisées. Peu importe s'il est plus lent que la RAM : il rebalance les données sur la RAM quand elles doivent être utilisées.


 ::siffle:: 
Arrête d'enculer les mouches, sérieux.

----------


## Olis

> Arrête d'enculer les mouches, sérieux.


Décidement tu as un soucis avec le français: infréquemment différent de pas utilisées, si tu avais une idée de l'architecture interne du pagefile et de la gestion mémoire c'est toi qui arrêterait d'enculer les mouches mais comme tu veux toujours avoir raison... (et ne parlons pas de la lenteur du pagefile par rapport à la ram mais là aussi tu vas dire que j'encule les mouches)
Et bien sûr tu vas continuer et continuer jusqu'à ce que tu nous sortes qu'on s'éloigne du sujet et que la discussion est close (à force de te lire...)

----------


## ze_droopy



----------


## war-p

Ouah, c'est tendu ici  ::o:

----------


## Chaussette

> Ouah, c'est tendu ici


Surtout que l'on peut considérer que "infréquemment" c'est bien la même chose que "actuellement pas utilisé"  ::rolleyes:: 

Personnellement, j'ai 32 Gigots et le pagefile désactivé (zéro, nada), et pas de soucis sur DCS aussi bien sur les Mariannes que sur la Syrie.

----------


## Olis

> Surtout que l'on peut considérer que "infréquemment" c'est bien la même chose que "actuellement pas utilisé" 
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai 32 Gigots et le pagefile désactivé (zéro, nada), et pas de soucis sur DCS aussi bien sur les Mariannes que sur la Syrie.


Dans ce cas micromou aurait écrit 'not used' mais ta page mémoire peut três bien être utilisée 10x par seconde (par exemple) et être dans le pagefile parce que les autres pages mémoire sont utilisée plus fréquemment (et donc tu aurqs 10 aller retour par seconde de ta page mémoire entre la ram et le disque), d'ou l'utilisation 'd'infréquemment' et non de 'pas utilisée'. Toujours est-il que c'est toujours plus lent que si c'était en ram (milliseconde contre nanoseconde en plus du stress sur les I/O)

 ::ninja::

----------


## Wannamama



----------


## Qiou87

Hmmm, intéressant. Si ça peut me permettre plus facilement de bannir certaines bombes ou armes des missions que je crée sans devoir me taper tous les aéroports un par un pour les retirer des stocks, c'est super. A force de voir croître les capacités de nos modules (coucou la récente CBU-105), ça devient compliqué de concevoir une mission.

EDIT: clarifié sur le forum officiel par NL: l'option vise à rétablir la possibilité de tirer les HARM des stations 4 et 6. Certaines unités l'ont, d'autres pas. Selon eux, il sera donc plus simple de laisser le créateur choisir (par ex. certains pays utilisateurs du Viper, n'ayant pas autant d'avions que les USA, peuvent choisir d'avoir plus d'emport par avion). 
Et le pod HTS est montré aussi sur le screen.

----------


## Tugais

D'ailleurs en parlant de tes missions, l'une de tes créations a été mise en avant par la chaîne HIP sur Youtube :



Il s'agit d'une chaîne relativement jeune mais qui semble grossir relativement vite. Wags intervient parfois dans les commentaires d'ailleurs depuis que la chaîne s'est concentrée sur l'actualité DCS.

----------


## Wannamama

> Hmmm, intéressant. Si ça peut me permettre plus facilement de bannir certaines bombes ou armes des missions que je crée sans devoir me taper tous les aéroports un par un pour les retirer des stocks, c'est super. A force de voir croître les capacités de nos modules (coucou la récente CBU-105), ça devient compliqué de concevoir une mission.
> 
> EDIT: clarifié sur le forum officiel par NL: l'option vise à rétablir la possibilité de tirer les HARM des stations 4 et 6. Certaines unités l'ont, d'autres pas. Selon eux, il sera donc plus simple de laisser le créateur choisir (par ex. certains pays utilisateurs du Viper, n'ayant pas autant d'avions que les USA, peuvent choisir d'avoir plus d'emport par avion). 
> Et le pod HTS est montré aussi sur le screen.


Sur reddit, NineLine précise aussi que ce sera applicable à tous les avions y compris les IA.

----------


## Qiou87

> Sur reddit, NineLine précise aussi que ce sera applicable à tous les avions y compris les IA.


J'adore la communication pas du tout éclatée d'ED. Pour avoir le message entier faut les suivre sur Twitter, leur forum + reddit.  :Facepalm: 

@tugais: merci, en effet je l'ai vu (via notre Discord un canard me l'a montré). Ca fait plaisir.  ::): 

EDIT: pour une prochaine soirée PVP sur DCS, je lance une pré-inscription pour voir quelle date convient au maximum de gens. Cela se fera sur Syria, l'idée étant un conflit entre Turquie et Chypre. L'enjeu c'est de ravitailler les troupes turques au nord, les forces bleus vont devoir intercepter leurs avions cargo et leurs navires. Les rouges devront les défendre. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...rm?usp=sf_link

----------


## war-p

Miam miam miam 

https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...the_mirage_f1/

----------


## Qiou87

> Miam miam miam 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/hoggit/comm...the_mirage_f1/


Ca me semble cuit pour 2021 (et on verra probablement aucun nouveau module tiers en 2021 d'ailleurs  ::O: ), mais force est d'admirer leur volonté de bien faire. Et puis bordel, un Mirage F1 quoi, c'est quand même plus sexy qu'un trainer italien (l'autre projet tiers qui a l'air proche de sortir, le MB339). On va manquer un peu de contemporains je crois, au moins au début, mais ça reste un ajout intéressant pour des missions des 70's.

----------


## war-p

> Ca me semble cuit pour 2021 (et on verra probablement aucun nouveau module tiers en 2021 d'ailleurs ), mais force est d'admirer leur volonté de bien faire. Et puis bordel, un Mirage F1 quoi, c'est quand même plus sexy qu'un trainer italien (l'autre projet tiers qui a l'air proche de sortir, le MB339). On va manquer un peu de contemporains je crois, au moins au début, mais ça reste un ajout intéressant pour des missions des 70's.


Ouais carrément, surtout que d'après ce que j'ai compris il y aura plusieurs variantes.

----------


## Gazerock

Le Mosquito et le patch sortent aujourd'hui https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/227507...omment-4774546  :B): 

En espérant que ça ouvre la voie vers des bombardiers plus moderne  :Cigare:

----------


## Qiou87

> En espérant que ça ouvre la voie vers des bombardiers plus moderne


Le Mosquito est aussi un pas important pour DCS WWII. Y'a encore du chemin mais ça diversifie un peu. Pour les bombardiers plus modernes, c'est sûr que l'arrivée de plus en plus de modules avec une IA pour assister permet d'envisager des trucs sympas (un B-1B Lancer  :Bave: ). On verra bien.  ::): 

Il devrait y avoir pas mal d'ajouts sur le Viper aussi.

----------


## Chaussette

> Le Mosquito est aussi un pas important pour DCS WWII. Y'a encore du chemin mais ça diversifie un peu. Pour les bombardiers plus modernes, c'est sûr que l'arrivée de plus en plus de modules avec une IA pour assister permet d'envisager des trucs sympas (un B-1B Lancer ). On verra bien. 
> 
> Il devrait y avoir pas mal d'ajouts sur le Viper aussi.


Vivement ce soir, je l'ai précommandé, j'adore cet avion  ::wub::

----------


## Sigps220

> Le Mosquito est aussi un pas important pour DCS WWII. Y'a encore du chemin mais ça diversifie un peu. Pour les bombardiers plus modernes, c'est sûr que l'arrivée de plus en plus de modules avec une IA pour assister permet d'envisager des trucs sympas (un B-1B Lancer ). On verra bien. 
> 
> Il devrait y avoir pas mal d'ajouts sur le Viper aussi.


Un Tornado ou un F111 ! Je ne crois pas à un B1 personnellement, après ça peut aussi être un avion rouge TU-16 ou SU-24 (qui est le pendant russe des Tornado / F111)

----------


## Chaussette

Mise à jour 2.7.6.12852 dispo !

----------


## Olis

En même temps un B-1 c'est 4 membres d'équipage, donc 3 IA (voir 4 IA si on peut swapper de poste)  ::ninja::  (le TU-16 c'est 6 à 7 membres  ::rolleyes:: ), par contre le SU-24 n'a que 2 membres d'équipages donc ça serait beaucoup plus faisable

----------


## Qiou87

> En même temps un B-1 c'est 4 membres d'équipage, donc 3 IA (voir 4 IA si on peut swapper de poste)  (le TU-16 c'est 6 à 7 membres ), par contre le SU-24 n'a que 2 membres d'équipages donc ça serait beaucoup plus faisable


AU delà de la faisabilité technique, y'a l'accès aux données fiables et aux experts. En Russie ça a l'air mort pour tout appareil encore actif (dont fait parti le Su-24 si je ne m'abuse, même s'il doit être probablement remplacé à terme par des Su-34?). Mais le B-1B faisant parti de la dissuasion nucléaire US, je sais pas si des infos sont dispos non plus. C'était plus un souhait large de ma part: un bombardier de pénétration tout temps basse altitude ça peut être fun. Mais un Mirage 2000D aussi, ce serait fun...

----------


## war-p

> AU delà de la faisabilité technique, y'a l'accès aux données fiables et aux experts. En Russie ça a l'air mort pour tout appareil encore actif (dont fait parti le Su-24 si je ne m'abuse, même s'il doit être probablement remplacé à terme par des Su-34?). Mais le B-1B faisant parti de la dissuasion nucléaire US, je sais pas si des infos sont dispos non plus. C'était plus un souhait large de ma part: un bombardier de pénétration tout temps basse altitude ça peut être fun. Mais un Mirage 2000D aussi, ce serait fun...


Su34, b1b et 2000D sont effectivement encore en service et il y a très peu de données publiques. Le b1b est même très très secret. Donc on risque pas de les voir  ::P:

----------


## Bacab

Je parierai plus du coté de l'étoile rouge sur un Su-17 / Su-22 pour les associés (il me semble que Leatherneck avait teasé une silhouette d'avion compatible de cette hypothèse) et du coté de l'étoile blanche sur fond bleu nous devrions voir arriver un A-7 et un A-6 dans les années qui viennent.

Aparté : personnellement j'aimerais bien voir arrivée quelques century fighters (F-100, F-105 par exemple) et quelques Sukhoi, MiG et autres Tupolev (MiG-17, Su-9, Su-15, Tu-128, MiG-21PF...) mais les 60' semblent moins appréciées que la période moderne :/

----------


## Olis

Du coté rouge il suffit de chercher les infos en dehors de la Russie, dans les pays où ont été exporté ces avions (même si ça sera la version export donc plus limitée), mais avec des 'il suffit' je serai milliardaire.
Le B1-b est maintenant assez vieux, les infos devraient pouvoir se trouver, aprês c'est plus un problême légal.
Il y a aussi un MiG-23 qui devrait arriver, un jour.

Un yak-141 pourrait être intéressant.

----------


## cdarylb

J'adorerai un B2 ou un F117, même si archi-trop spécialisé et sans doute trop récent.

----------


## Flappie

@Bacab : RAZBAM bosse sur l'English Electric Lightning.

----------


## Bacab

> @Bacab : RAZBAM bosse sur l'English Electric Lightning.


Alors oui mais non, il est trop moche, j'en veux pas de celui la !  ::):

----------


## Gazerock

> @Bacab : RAZBAM bosse sur l'English Electric Lightning.


"L'English Electric Lightning est un intercepteur construit par le Royaume-Uni et mis en service en 1960. C'est en fait le premier avion militaire supersonique conçu par ce pays. Il avait une silhouette unique, avec ses deux turboréacteurs superposés et ses ailes en flèche très prononcée, sans oublier l'emport de réservoirs sur (et non sous) les ailes à partir de la version F.6. "

Putain la gueule que ça va avoir, les bidons sur les ailes et les réacteurs à la verticale  :Perfect: 

Discrétion 0% et impossible de passer pour un ennemi de loin avec ce machin  :haha:

----------


## Qiou87

Je sais pas honnêtement si des jets de 1e ou 2e gen sont si funs. Des missiles inutiles, des radars aveugles, des profils de vol majoritairement typés haute vitesse avec une manoeuvrabilité souvent un peu pourrie (c'était l'époque où on voulait intercepter les bombardiers le plus vite possible)... Je trouve la 3e génération bien plus amusante. Oui, le Mirage F1 et le Mig-23 me font salement de l'oeil.  ::wub:: 

Et sinon j'ai posté ça sur Discord et je le reprends ici (concerne nos soirées DCS World): comme les plans changent, je pense qu'on a aussi le droit de changer notre soirée commune (ou pas). Je lance donc un mini-sondage, pour voir si le lundi est toujours le meilleur jour pour tous, et ce que vous pensez des missions conjointes aussi. Faites-vous entendre. C'est anonyme, mais si vous voulez commenter votre réponse, je vous écoute (ici en public, ou écrivez-moi en privé). Je respecte toutes les opinions, je veux juste qu'on soit un maximum à s'amuser et qu'on garde une bonne ambiance dans le groupe - pour moi ça passe par des consultations de temps en temps. Je précise que les résultats (publics) du sondage seront aussi soumis à décision collégiale si nous décidons de changer de jour, je me permets juste de le lancer car je suis l'organisateur le plus actif ces derniers temps. Je lance donc un sondage. https://forms.gle/EbEMjSXQgN5zk17s6

----------


## Bacab

> Je sais pas honnêtement si des jets de 1e ou 2e gen sont si funs. Des missiles inutiles, des radars aveugles, des profils de vol majoritairement typés haute vitesse avec une manoeuvrabilité souvent un peu pourrie (c'était l'époque où on voulait intercepter les bombardiers le plus vite possible)... Je trouve la 3e génération bien plus amusante. Oui, le Mirage F1 et le Mig-23 me font salement de l'oeil.


Le combat canon dans des avions supersoniques me branche. Les radars aveugles et les missiles inutiles aussi.

----------


## Olis

> Le combat canon dans des avions supersoniques me branche. Les radars aveugles et les missiles inutiles aussi.


MiG-15 et F-86 (et MiG-19) sont dispos

----------


## war-p

A votre avis pourquoi le century fighters et le lightning n'ont pas duré longtemps  ::trollface::  (pour rappel le lightning est le meilleur avions de tous les temps  ::XD:: )

----------


## Qiou87

> Le combat canon dans des avions supersoniques me branche. Les radars aveugles et les missiles inutiles aussi.


Je parlais bien sûr pour moi, et mon avis de joueur de DCS. Je suis curieux de ces jets, et si on peut les avoir en modules de qualité, pourquoi pas tester? Mais je ne pense pas qu'ils constituent le genre de module qu'on va piloter régulièrement et pouvoir faire des scénarios un peu chiadés et funs.

Si je prends l'exemple du F-5E, qui est un avion de 3e gen je pense, la campagne de SorelRo (DLC) montre qu'on peut faire plein de trucs avec ce jet: interception, CAP, CAS, strike, SEAD... Tout ça dans les limites de l'armement, mais globalement c'est à peu près multirôles. Si on prend un Starfighter de 1960 à la place, je ne suis pas persuadé que ce soit le cas, et du coup une campagne solo à faire 15 missions d'interception je sais pas si c'est aussi varié et fun.

On a essayé les soirées multi au MiG-15, Mig-21, F-5E et F-86. Bah c'est sympa mais pas trop souvent: le pilotage hyper typé demande une vraie expertise que n'ont pas la plupart des joueurs de DCS, ce qui fait que tu as surtout besoin d'être patient en dogfight pour attendre que ton adversaire décroche et se mange le sol (manque de puissance + pas de FBW pour rattraper + absence de slats et globalement de dispositifs améliorant le contrôle d'un avion en fort angle d'incidence) ; ou alors tu te mets parfaitement dans les six, tout content, et ton missile part aux fraises. C'est sûr que ça change des 16/18 avec leur viseur casque et leur 9X, mais je trouve que c'est trop typé pour être fun dans la durée. D'où mon idée de la 3e gen, pas trop technologique mais quand même plus polyvalente et plus tolérante que ce qui était là avant. Encore une fois, ce n'est qu'un avis perso.  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

Le Mig-21 est super complexe a piloter et pardonne pas en combat Air-Air mais c'est le plus sympa à piloter pour cette génération (avec le F5 d'après ce que j'entends) les autres appareils sont à mon sens trop limité dans le contexte DCS. L'essentiel des unités sont plutôt post 1980's, même si l'arrivé de Canon AA russes et du SA-2 permet d'envisager des missions dans un contexte "anciens". C'est vrai que la 3ème génération colle bien avec le planeset / objets dispo de DCS et avec l'envie (et la "capacité") de la plupart des joueurs. Le Hornet et le Viper sont super complexes et demandent beaucoup d'investissement pour pouvoir être à l'aise avec toutes les missions possibles. 

Par contre, même si j'adorerai voler en 2000D, je pense que c'est mort pour l'avoir dans DCS avant 10 à 20 ans, il est technologiquement très proche du 2000N et donc bourré de secret défense car liée à la dissuasion nucléaire Française. Idem pour le B1 qui est également un appareil nucléaire du SAC si je ne me trompe pas.

----------


## war-p

> Le Mig-21 est super complexe a piloter et pardonne pas en combat Air-Air mais c'est le plus sympa à piloter pour cette génération (avec le F5 d'après ce que j'entends) les autres appareils sont à mon sens trop limité dans le contexte DCS. L'essentiel des unités sont plutôt post 1980's, même si l'arrivé de Canon AA russes et du SA-2 permet d'envisager des missions dans un contexte "anciens". C'est vrai que la 3ème génération colle bien avec le planeset / objets dispo de DCS et avec l'envie (et la "capacité") de la plupart des joueurs. Le Hornet et le Viper sont super complexes et demandent beaucoup d'investissement pour pouvoir être à l'aise avec toutes les missions possibles. 
> 
> Par contre, même si j'adorerai voler en 2000D, je pense que c'est mort pour l'avoir dans DCS avant 10 à 20 ans, il est technologiquement très proche du 2000N et donc bourré de secret défense car liée à la dissuasion nucléaire Française. Idem pour le B1 qui est également un appareil nucléaire du SAC si je ne me trompe pas.


Sur le B1, il fait effectivement parti de la dissuasion nucléaire, j'avais lu l'histoire d'un ancien pilote et il disait qu'évidemment tout dedans état top secret, mais qu'au décollage ça poussait fort  ::P:

----------


## Sigps220

> Sur le B1, il fait effectivement parti de la dissuasion nucléaire, j'avais lu l'histoire d'un ancien pilote et il disait qu'évidemment tout dedans état top secret, mais qu'au décollage ça poussait fort


Et ce bruit ! Je me souviens de cet appareil au Bourget gamin, il n'est pas pour rien dans mes heures de vol virtuelles.

----------


## Olis

Etre à 10 mètres d'un F-4 qui va décoller et que tout le corps vibre (surtout les tripes), ça n'a pas de prix

----------


## Bacab

Le principal problème de DCS avec les avions de troisième générations (et plus) c'est la guerre électronique. Je ne pense pas que DCS soit en mesure de simuler quelque chose de réaliste (peut importe les moyens qu'ils y consacreront) et je ne pense pas non plus que la représentation d'un conflit post-Vietnam sans cet aspect puisse correspondre (dans les tactiques mises en œuvres et la façon de voler) à quelque chose de proche de la réalité. Qui plus est, plus les avions ont de fonctionnalités et moins ils fonctionnent dans DCS (c'est un coup bas je l'admets). Donc c'est vrai que je préfère voler sur des avions plus simples. Je n'ai pas toujours eu cet avis et je conçoit qu'on ne soit pas d'accord  ::): 

EDIT : j'ai oublié le plus important, le plaisir de piloter ! Je ne prends plus aucun plaisir à voler sur des appareils modernes, l'avion se pilote quasiment tout seul du décollage à atterrissage. Et je dis moderne mais c'est déjà vrai sur des appareils contemporains du Mirage F1 et du MiG-23. Au moins avec les avions des années 60 tu es obligé de naviguer à la montre et au compas, sans pilote automatique et le décollage et l’atterrissage ne se font pas tout seul en suivant un indicateur projeté sur le HUD. Le sentiment d'accomplissement lorsque tu atteins ton objectif, et reviens sain et sauf à ta base, même sans avoir combattu est incroyable. Vous me direz c'est aussi vrai avec les warbirds et je serai d'accord, la vitesse en moins qui mine de rien rend le challenge très intéressant.

----------


## Setzer

Ha ben ça, le challenge intéressant on va s'en taper bientôt avec le I16  ::ninja::

----------


## Bacab

> Ha ben ça, le challenge intéressant on va s'en taper bientôt avec le I16


Je sens que nous aurons du mal à avoir autant d’atterrissages que de décollages  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

Tiens Bacab si tu veux du Century Series...  ::P:

----------


## Olis

> Tiens Bacab si tu veux du Century Series...


L'amputation des jambes du pilote au moment de l'éjection est-elle simulée ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

Ah ce système d’éjection par le bas quelle belle trouvaille (bon l'intention était louable, à l'origine c'était pour eviter au pilote d'être coupé en deux par l’empennage  :WTF:  )

----------


## Sigps220

> Ah ce système d’éjection par le bas quelle belle trouvaille (bon l'intention était louable, à l'origine c'était pour eviter au pilote d'être coupé en deux par l’empennage  )


Quand l'avion était surtout utilisé comme intercepteur à haute altitude ça n'était pas nécessairement une aussi mauvaise idée (bon un peu quand même car beaucoup d'accident ont lieu quand l'avion vole près du sol), mais quand il a été reconverti en chasseur bombardier à basse altitude c'était clairement incompatible.

----------


## Olis

Seulement sur les premiers exemplaires visiblement, trop de morts:
Early Starfighters used a downward-firing ejection seat (the Stanley C-1), out of concern over the ability of an upward-firing seat to clear the "T-tail" empennage. This presented obvious problems in low-altitude escapes, and 21 USAF pilots, including test pilot Captain Iven Carl Kincheloe Jr., failed to escape from their stricken aircraft in low-level emergencies because of it. The downward-firing seat was replaced by the Lockheed C-2 upward-firing seat, which was capable of clearing the tail, but still had a minimum speed limitation of 90 kn (104 mph; 167 km/h).[58] Many export Starfighters were later retrofitted with Martin-Baker Mk.7 "zero-zero" (zero altitude and zero airspeed) ejection seats.[59]

Moi je parlais plus des jambes qui restent dans le cockpit lors des éjections

----------


## Sigps220

> Seulement sur les premiers exemplaires visiblement, trop de morts:
> Early Starfighters used a downward-firing ejection seat (the Stanley C-1), out of concern over the ability of an upward-firing seat to clear the "T-tail" empennage. This presented obvious problems in low-altitude escapes, and 21 USAF pilots, including test pilot Captain Iven Carl Kincheloe Jr., failed to escape from their stricken aircraft in low-level emergencies because of it. The downward-firing seat was replaced by the Lockheed C-2 upward-firing seat, which was capable of clearing the tail, but still had a minimum speed limitation of 90 kn (104 mph; 167 km/h).[58] Many export Starfighters were later retrofitted with Martin-Baker Mk.7 "zero-zero" (zero altitude and zero airspeed) ejection seats.[59]
> 
> Moi je parlais plus des jambes qui restent dans le cockpit lors des éjections


Glop .... mais du coup ton pilote il est éjecté mais mort ? Parce que la durée de survie avec les jambes brutalement coupées et donc tout l'hémorragie massive qui s'en suit elle doit pas excédé quelques minutes.

----------


## Olis

> Glop .... mais du coup ton pilote il est éjecté mais mort ? Parce que la durée de survie avec les jambes brutalement coupées et donc tout l'hémorragie massive qui s'en suit elle doit pas excédé quelques minutes.


Il est vivant au moment de l'éjection, aprês...
D'ou le systême qui ramêne les jambes en arriêre au moment de l'éjection mais qui pouvait ne pas fonctionner correctement.

The Luftwaffe received 916 Starfighters, 292 of which crashed, resulting in the deaths of 116 pilots.  
Ratio 1/3 et 1/3 en gros, les turcs ont récupéré des F-104 allemands et belges de souvenir

----------


## Qiou87

*Soirée DCS World Open beta - Mardi 28/09 21h - Carte DCS:Syria*

Opération "Poke The Bear" (nouvelle mission)
_Le mois dernier, deux pilotes américains de F-15E Strike Eagle ont été abattus au nord de l'Irak lors d'une mission d'appui de forces spéciales opérant dans la région. Les deux hommes, le Lieutenant-Colonel Sean "Piglet" Milne et le Capitaine James "Pooh" Winnie, ont été capturés par des forces inconnues. La CIA dans la région a perdu toute trace d'eux jusqu'à ce qu'une reconnaissance satellite, plus tard confirmée par l'envoi d'un drone furtif, ne puisse identifier les deux hommes alors qu'ils étaient transportés, menottés et visiblement très affaiblis, sur la base aérienne syrienne de Hmeimim (partageant ses pistes avec l'aéroport international de Bassel-Al-Assad, à Lattaquié). Les russes nient détenir les pilotes américains prisonniers, mais un avion de fret Il-76 aurait décollé plus tard le même jour. Un agent de la CIA à Moscou confirme que le Kremlin détient bien les deux hommes et compte s'en servir de monnaie d'échange.

Le Président des Etats-Unis, Ed Cruise, a pris la nouvelle avec fureur. Après un coup de fil à Andrei Pudin, le Président russe, au cours duquel ce dernier a nié toute implication, le Président Cruise a convoqué tout son Etat-major et demandé une frappe de premier rang contre la Russie.

Les installations de la base de Hmeimim, que la Syrie prête à la Russie, et du port stratégique de Tartous, ont été choisies. Les équipements militaires russes présents sur ces deux sites sont nos objectifs._



Hmeimim Air Base (Bassel Al-Assad Airport)
1. (SEAD) Neutraliser le SA-10 (AGM-88C), puis les SA-9 secondaires (AGM-154/Mavs)
2. (Strike) Détruire les 4 avions de transport Iliouchine sur la rampe est
3. (Strike) Détruire l'A-50 AEW&C sur la rampe ouest
4. (Strike) Frapper la zone de réserve de carburant au nord-est du terrain

Tartous
1. (SEAD) Neutraliser le SA-6 (AGM-88C) puis le SA-19 (AGM-154/Mav)
2. (Strike) Couler les trois sous-marins Kilo amarrés au ponton
3. (Strike) Couler le Neustrashimy en cours de réparations dans le port
4. (Antiship) Couler la frégate et le destroyer en patrouille autour du port

Slots disponibles (*on s'inscrit sur Discord*): Mirage 2000C, AJS-37 Viggen, F/A-18C (Supercarrier), F-16C, F-14B
La mission est prévue pour être faisable à ~8 joueurs. Le SA-10 est aménagé pour que ~3 avions en SEAD coordonnée puissent le détruire.

----------


## Sigps220

> Il est vivant au moment de l'éjection, aprês...
> D'ou le systême qui ramêne les jambes en arriêre au moment de l'éjection mais qui pouvait ne pas fonctionner correctement.
> 
> The Luftwaffe received 916 Starfighters, 292 of which crashed, resulting in the deaths of 116 pilots.  
> Ratio 1/3 et 1/3 en gros, les turcs ont récupéré des F-104 allemands et belges de souvenir


Je retrouve plus la source mais ce ratio de 1/3 de perte est "courant" pour les appareils de cette génération. 

Par exemple sur les 72 Mirage III Israéliens le taux de perte est de 50 appareils en 20 ans. Evidemment, il faudrait retrancher les appareils perdus au combat pour réduire aux seuls accidents. Je suis au boulot, mais chez moi je peux retrouver les bouquins de Razoux sur les 6 jours et Kippour qui récapitule les pertes. De mémoire, les pertes doivent tourner autour de 20-30 appareils en combat, ce qui nous fait également environ 1/3 de pertes par accident.

----------


## Colargol

> Je retrouve plus la source mais ce ratio de 1/3 de perte est "courant" pour les appareils de cette génération. 
> 
> Par exemple sur les 72 Mirage III Israéliens le taux de perte est de 50 appareils en 20 ans. Evidemment, il faudrait retrancher les appareils perdus au combat pour réduire aux seuls accidents. Je suis au boulot, mais chez moi je peux retrouver les bouquins de Razoux sur les 6 jours et Kippour qui récapitule les pertes. De mémoire, les pertes doivent tourner autour de 20-30 appareils en combat, ce qui nous fait également environ 1/3 de pertes par accident.


Apres il faut compter que lors d'une  guerre il y a forcement plus d'accident  car la situation peu exiger de rogner un peu les marge de secu, surtout que dans mes souvenir les sorties on été tres intense. Du coup pour etre plus juste il faudrait aussi ne pas compter les accidents survenus pendant les conflits.

----------


## Sigps220

> Apres il faut compter que lors d'une  guerre il y a forcement plus d'accident  car la situation peu exiger de rogner un peu les marge de secu, surtout que dans mes souvenir les sorties on été tres intense. Du coup pour etre plus juste il faudrait aussi ne pas compter les accidents survenus pendant les conflits.


Exact, je pense aussi qu'il faut décompter les pertes pendant les périodes du conflits parce qu'effectivement (toujours dans mes souvenirs) tu as environ 20% des pertes pendant les conflits qui sont la conséquence d'accidents.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: Patch 4.604 avec du Spad VII 180 CV dedans mais pas que...
*


*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1125370









- - - Mise à jour - - -

Autre nouveauté a venir, une refonte des nuages:

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1126095

----------


## BoZoin

> *IL-2 Great Battles: Patch 4.604 avec du Spad VII 180 CV dedans mais pas que...
> *
> 
> 
> *L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1125370
> 
> https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/uploa...e220b0c890.jpg
> 
> https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/uploa...f46d5416cc.jpg
> ...


Merci pour les infos ! Je crois que je vais le relancer pour tester les nouveaux nuages  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Je crois qu'on peut remercier MSFS quand même, comme par hasard ça a fait des nuages une priorité pour DCS World et Il-2...  ::lol:: 

Le plus dur c'est pas tant l'esthétique que le masquage pour l'IA lorsqu'on plonge dans un nuage. Pour l'instant c'est encore "prévu" dans DCS, autrement dit le nuage ne sert pas encore à se planquer (sauf en multi). Je suis curieux de savoir si Il-2 l'aura résolu dès le départ ce point, car IRL c'était une tactique hyper importante pour les pilotes.

----------


## pollux 18

Attention, les nouveaux nuages ne font pas partie du dernier patch 4.604. 

Ils sont encore en développement et ne seront dispo que dans quelques mois. L'équipe chargé du développement (2 membres officiels et un membre de la communauté connu pour avoir créé un mod nuage très sympa sur l'ancienne technologie) planchent encore dessus pour les améliorer et les intégrer au mieux dans le nouveau moteur du jeu. Patience...

Oui la concurrence a toujours du bon quand on veut rester dans la course même si les équipes et moyen déployé ne sont pas comparable entre studio.

----------


## Chaussette

> Je crois qu'on peut remercier MSFS quand même, comme par hasard ça a fait des nuages une priorité pour DCS World et Il-2... 
> 
> Le plus dur c'est pas tant l'esthétique que le masquage pour l'IA lorsqu'on plonge dans un nuage. Pour l'instant c'est encore "prévu" dans DCS, autrement dit le nuage ne sert pas encore à se planquer (sauf en multi). Je suis curieux de savoir si Il-2 l'aura résolu dès le départ ce point, car IRL c'était une tactique hyper importante pour les pilotes.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord, et c'est en grande partie pourquoi je suis content de la sortie de ce MSFS : La concurrence positive tire les autres vers le haut. Il faut quand même reconnaitre que les nuages, ça change absolument tout dans un simulateur. Je trouve que c'est une vrai révolution pour ma part.

----------


## Sigps220

> Exact, je pense aussi qu'il faut décompter les pertes pendant les périodes du conflits parce qu'effectivement (toujours dans mes souvenirs) tu as environ 20% des pertes pendant les conflits qui sont la conséquence d'accidents.


Bon désolé pour l'autoquote mais j'arrive à pas à retrouver mes petits pour les Mirage 3, les pertes pour le conflit de 1973 sont données Mirage 3 et Mirage 5 confondus.

----------


## Olis

> Bon désolé pour l'autoquote mais j'arrive à pas à retrouver mes petits pour les Mirage 3, les pertes pour le conflit de 1973 sont données Mirage 3 et Mirage 5 confondus.


During the 1973 Yom Kippur War, the Mirage fleet was solely engaged in air-to-air operations. ACIG.org claims that at least 26 Mirages and Neshers were lost in air-to-air combat during the war.[56][57][58][unreliable source?] Contrary to these claims, formal Israeli sources claim that only five Israeli Air Force aircraft were shot down in air-to-air dogfights.[59] In comparison, 106 Syrian and Egyptian aircraft were claimed shot down by Israeli Mirage IIICJ planes, and another 140 aircraft were claimed by the Nesher derivative.[55] Israeli Air Force pilot Giora Epstein, "ace of aces" of modern, supersonic fighter jets, achieved all of his victories flying either the Mirage IIICJ or the IAI Nesher (An Israeli derivative of the Mirage 5, which were in turn developed from the Mirage III).[60]

Source Wiki (sur 102 pertes totales)

En même temps selon les sources aucun Mirage n'a été détruit, d'autres parlent de 26, de 5, de 6... Je pense qu'on ne saura jamais

----------


## Bacab

> During the 1973 Yom Kippur War, the Mirage fleet was solely engaged in air-to-air operations. ACIG.org claims that at least 26 Mirages and Neshers were lost in air-to-air combat during the war.[56][57][58][unreliable source?] Contrary to these claims, formal Israeli sources claim that only five Israeli Air Force aircraft were shot down in air-to-air dogfights.[59] In comparison, 106 Syrian and Egyptian aircraft were claimed shot down by Israeli Mirage IIICJ planes, and another 140 aircraft were claimed by the Nesher derivative.[55] Israeli Air Force pilot Giora Epstein, "ace of aces" of modern, supersonic fighter jets, achieved all of his victories flying either the Mirage IIICJ or the IAI Nesher (An Israeli derivative of the Mirage 5, which were in turn developed from the Mirage III).[60]
> 
> Source Wiki (sur 102 pertes totales)
> 
> En même temps selon les sources aucun Mirage n'a été détruit, d'autres parlent de 26, de 5, de 6... Je pense qu'on ne saura jamais


ACIG.org est une bonne source d'informations qui, contrairement à certaines sources occidentales sur ce conflit, a le mérite d'essayer de croiser ses sources (mémo : demander à Tom Cooper une compensation pour la pub  ::): ). Personnellement j’accorde, sur ce sujet, plus de crédits à ACIG qu'aux sources gouvernementales qui, sans mentir, arrangent un peu la réalité (par exemple un avion qui se crash au retour au bercail à cause d'une rencontre fracassante avec un obus de 23 mm n'est pas compté comme une perte due à l’ennemie mais due à un problème technique).

----------


## Sigps220

> During the 1973 Yom Kippur War, the Mirage fleet was solely engaged in air-to-air operations. ACIG.org claims that at least 26 Mirages and Neshers were lost in air-to-air combat during the war.[56][57][58][unreliable source?] Contrary to these claims, formal Israeli sources claim that only five Israeli Air Force aircraft were shot down in air-to-air dogfights.[59] In comparison, 106 Syrian and Egyptian aircraft were claimed shot down by Israeli Mirage IIICJ planes, and another 140 aircraft were claimed by the Nesher derivative.[55] Israeli Air Force pilot Giora Epstein, "ace of aces" of modern, supersonic fighter jets, achieved all of his victories flying either the Mirage IIICJ or the IAI Nesher (An Israeli derivative of the Mirage 5, which were in turn developed from the Mirage III).[60]
> 
> Source Wiki (sur 102 pertes totales)
> 
> En même temps selon les sources aucun Mirage n'a été détruit, d'autres parlent de 26, de 5, de 6... Je pense qu'on ne saura jamais


Razoux dans son bouquin sur le conflit de 1973 parle de 26 pertes de Mirage. J'ai tendance à estimer que ce qu'il indique est crédible.

----------


## jeanba

> ACIG.org est une bonne source d'informations qui, contrairement à certaines sources occidentales sur ce conflit, a le mérite d'essayer de croiser ses sources (mémo : demander à Tom Cooper une compensation pour la pub ). Personnellement j’accorde, sur ce sujet, plus de crédits à ACIG qu'aux sources gouvernementales qui, sans mentir, arrangent un peu la réalité (par exemple un avion qui se crash au retour au bercail à cause d'une rencontre fracassante avec un obus de 23 mm n'est pas compté comme une perte due à l’ennemie mais due à un problème technique).


Globalement, les Israéliens (et les occidentaux en général) ont tendance à "dégrader" la cause de perte d'un de leurs avions pour minimiser le rôle de l'aviation ennemie d'abord, et celle de la défense aérienne ennemie (missile puis canon A/A):
Si possible, on cache la perte, sinon on dit que c'est un accident, si pas possible, un canon A/A par pur coup de bol, puis un SAM et si vraiment c'est pas possible, on admet du bout des lèvres qu'un pilote "rouge" aurait peut être pu avoir un coup de bol et abattre l'avion "bleu"
C'est effectivement assez visible quand on parcours Acig.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Le dernier Comanche s'est pris de sales retours sur Steam, la faute notamment à des contrôles trop complexes....A croire que suivre la voie tracée par Ace Combat est trop difficile....

----------


## Qiou87

*Rappel des soirées DCS World multi cette semaine* _(dernière open bêta, attention une MAJ est annoncée aujourd'hui 27/09 donc pensez à mettre à jour avant si votre connexion est lente)
_
- Mardi 21h, soirée canards: "Poke the Bear", une mission originale où nous allons "titiller" les russes en détruisant totalement leurs seules bases en Méditerranée, anéantissant leurs avions de transport, en rasant leur aéroport et en coulant quelques navires et sous-marins pour faire bonne mesure. Autant vous dire qu'il sera de bon poil après ça, l'ours. La mission est prévue permissive, avec un SA-10 pas trop méchant et dont la destruction est facilitée par triggers, et des cibles multiples pour qu'on puisse se concentrer que sur l'aéroport si on est trop peu. Inscriptions et RDV sur notre Discord, les jets modernes sont tous acceptés (si vous ne voyez pas votre jet favori dans la liste, parce que vous voulez un AV-8B, un JF-17 ou un F/A-18 mais sans Supercarrier, dites-le avant: je l'ajouterai avec plaisir. C'est beaucoup mieux de prévenir avant et ça ne m'ennuie pas  :;):  On peut imaginer 2 slots rouge Su-27/Mig-29 si y'a des clients pour titiller les copains, mais pour l'instant on est que 6 inscrits alors on va éviter).

- Jeudi 21h, soirée conjointe avec LDE: "Touche pas à mon Chypre", une mission PVP originale où l'équipe rouge (Turquie & Friends) cherche à ravitailler ses troupes sur l'île de Chypre par avion et bateaux, et où l'équipe bleue (OTAN) essaie de couler les bateaux et les avions des rouges pour leur gâcher la soirée. On s'inscrit sur le Discord de Leading Edge.

Me MP si vous avez le moindre souci d'inscription, on résoudra ça ensemble.

----------


## papagueff

bonsoir Qiou,
je vous rejoins demain soir en F18 équipé anti navire si c'est disponible
Ps: je n'ai pas trouvé òu s'inscrire sur Discord.

----------


## Qiou87

> bonsoir Qiou,
> je vous rejoins demain soir en F18 équipé anti navire si c'est disponible
> Ps: je n'ai pas trouvé òu s'inscrire sur Discord.


C'est à la bonne franquette demain (pas d'inscription formelle), entre canards uniquement. Je note un F-18 pour toi, tu viens faire ce que tu veux: y'a de l'anti-navires, du SEAD (surtout au début), quelques avions ennemis et des cibles au sol.  :;): 

La semaine prochaine on refait la mission de juillet "Final countdown" (Retour vers l'Enfer): des cuirassés japonais et des zéros sont revenus du passé et attaquent les îles Mariannes. Ce sera avec Leading Edge.

----------


## Olis

L'atlantique (extrême) sud en approche
https://stormbirds.blog/2021/10/05/n...views-new-map/

----------


## Qiou87

Un super terrain de jeu au look nordique aussi pour un tas de scénarios un peu fantaisistes…

----------


## Tugais

J'imagine très bien des Viggen sur ce type de paysages  ::love:: 

(vivement l'ajout des assets spécifiques à cette carte et la sortie des modules du Mirage III, du Super Etendard et du FRS1 :x )

----------


## war-p

> J'imagine très bien des Viggen sur ce type de paysages 
> 
> (vivement l'ajout des assets spécifiques à cette carte et la sortie des modules du Mirage III, du Super Etendard et du FRS1 :x )


Et surtout, surtout, des bateaux anglais et des exocet  ::trollface::

----------


## Tugais

> Et surtout, surtout, des bateaux anglais et des exocet


Les Exocets, nous pourrions les avoir plus tôt grâce à Aerges qui bossent sur les différentes versions du Mirage F1. Il n'est pas exclu qu'ils réitèrent ce qu'ils ont fait avec le C-101, à savoir ajouter une arme qui n'a pas été déployée de façon opérationnelle mais qui a tout de même été testée avec succès sur l'appareil. Des Mirage F1 avec des Exocet ?! Ô ui !

----------


## Qiou87

Y’a pas une règle désormais comme quoi faut que ce soit ED qui ajoute l’arme pour éviter des trucs trop déséquilibrés? Ou c’est uniquement sur l’armement air-air peut-être (pour le PVP). En tout cas je suis toujours favorable a plus d’assets mais je ne m’arrêterai pas seulement a ca et a une reconstitution de la guerre des Malouines, y’a plein de trucs funs à faire en imaginant que c’est une région nordique type Russie ou Norvège. Si la carte a du succès chez les canards j’ai déjà quelques idées de missions pour changer un peu des cartes « chaudes » où on est tout le temps. J’espère d’ailleurs que la sortie de la carte coïncidera avec l’évolution du moteur météo avec neige et cumulonimbus. Il fait pas souvent beau il me semble dans ce coin.

----------


## war-p

> Y’a pas une règle désormais comme quoi faut que ce soit ED qui ajoute l’arme pour éviter des trucs trop déséquilibrés? Ou c’est uniquement sur l’armement air-air peut-être (pour le PVP). En tout cas je suis toujours favorable a plus d’assets mais je ne m’arrêterai pas seulement a ca et a une reconstitution de la guerre des Malouines, y’a plein de trucs funs à faire en imaginant que c’est une région nordique type Russie ou Norvège. Si la carte a du succès chez les canards j’ai déjà quelques idées de missions pour changer un peu des cartes « chaudes » où on est tout le temps. J’espère d’ailleurs que la sortie de la carte coïncidera avec l’évolution du moteur météo avec neige et cumulonimbus. Il fait pas souvent beau il me semble dans ce coin.


Alors plus la Norvège, mais en fait non, c'est la terre de feu. D'ailleurs, si le viggen est bien fait, il n'accepte pas des coordonnées sous l'équateur  ::trollface::

----------


## Qiou87

> Alors plus la Norvège, mais en fait non, c'est la terre de feu. D'ailleurs, si le viggen est bien fait, il n'accepte pas des coordonnées sous l'équateur


Bah c'est pour ça que j'ai dit "en imaginant". On a pas la terre entière, donc on peut imaginer que tel terrain est ailleurs dans le cadre d'un scénario fantaisiste. Ou alors on attend 25 ans qu'ED ait sorti une carte de tous les coins du monde. Ce qui serait bien d'ailleurs, d'ici là Razbam aura peut-être sorti son F-15E.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

> Alors plus la Norvège, mais en fait non, c'est la terre de feu. D'ailleurs, si le viggen est bien fait, il n'accepte pas des coordonnées sous l'équateur


Comme ça reste un jeu, Heatblur a adapté l'ordinateur de bord du Viggen une première fois en le rendant compatible avec la carte Nevada. Hélas, je crois que le nécessaire n'a toujours pas été fait pour Normandie, qui pose un problème : elle commence en négatif à l'ouest et finit en positif à l'est.

Pour les Malouines, ils feront sûrement comme ils ont fait pour le Nevada : entrer "N 55° E 117°" corresponndra à "S 55° W117°", fin de l'histoire.

----------


## Qiou87

> Comme ça reste un jeu, Heatblur a adapté l'ordinateur de bord du Viggen une première fois en le rendant compatible avec la carte Nevada. Hélas, je crois que le nécessaire n'a toujours pas été fait pour Normandie, qui pose un problème : elle commence en négatif à l'ouest et finit en positif à l'est.
> 
> Pour les Malouines, ils feront sûrement comme ils ont fait pour le Nevada : entrer "N 55° E 117°" corresponndra à "S 55° W117°", fin de l'histoire.


Tu sens quand même que les suédois avaient jamais envisagé le Viggen comme un appareil d'export. Comparé au Gripen (qu'ils vendent au Brésil par ex.) c'est assez saisissant.

----------


## Setzer

Quand tu vois comment a été rajouté l'EP13 tu te demande un peu comment ils ont envisagé le Viggen tout court  :^_^:

----------


## Wannamama

> Les Exocets, nous pourrions les avoir plus tôt grâce à Aerges qui bossent sur les différentes versions du Mirage F1. Il n'est pas exclu qu'ils réitèrent ce qu'ils ont fait avec le C-101, à savoir ajouter une arme qui n'a pas été déployée de façon opérationnelle mais qui a tout de même été testée avec succès sur l'appareil. Des Mirage F1 avec des Exocet ?! Ô ui !


Je ne sais pas pour les versions espagnoles, mais les Irakiens ont utilisé opérationnellement l'Exocet sur leur Mirage F1EQ5/6 (notamment pour attaquer les pétroliers dans le golf Persique pendant la guerre Iran-Irak). Ils avaient également demandé l’implémentation du missile antiradar AS37 “Martel”.

----------


## jeanba

Pas d'Exocet sur les Mirages F1 Espagnols

----------


## Tugais

> Pas d'Exocet sur les Mirages F1 Espagnols


Effectivement pas d'Exocet du côté de l'armée de l'air espagnole, reste à voir si Aerges empruntera la voie Aviojet. Quoi qu'il en soit, nous n'aurons pas de news avant un moment à ce sujet, ils doivent déjà sortir un modèle qui de toute façon n'aurait pu le porter même à titre d'essai.

----------


## Erkin_



----------


## Qiou87

Je venais le poster justement.  ::rolleyes:: 

Dispo en préco à 55$ au lieu de 80$. Pas cher mon fils!  ::rolleyes:: 

Bon ceci dit, il a l'air cool...

----------


## frostphoenyx

Juste prévente ou dispo sur l'open beta?

----------


## Flappie

Wow, cette claque ! Juste en prévente.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ok merci  ::):

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: JDD N°295*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1129951

Au programme du prochain patch 4.605, 

Le Breguet 14.B2





Ainsi que le nouveau Générateur de mission rapide avancé





Pour finir, de bonne nouvelle concernant l'intégration des nouveaux nuages dans le moteur du jeu qui semble bien ce passer, la preuve en vidéo...

----------


## Bacab

Benchmarksims, le groupe de passionnés derrière le mod BMS pour Falcon 4 change de nom, et rénove son forum. Le nouveau forum est à cet emplacement : https://forum.falcon-bms.com/
Pour ceux qui avaient déjà un compte il suffit de réinitialiser son mot de passe sur le nouveau forum pour le faire migrer.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: L'évolution des nuages en images: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1130865

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: JDD N°296

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1131656

Le travail sur les nuages continue...













Des screens WIP du cockpit du Mosquito...

----------


## Chaussette

Je ne sais pas si ça a été posté ici, mais je suis tombé sur cette vidéo :

----------


## Qiou87

Malheureusement ce n'est qu'un mod pour autant que je sache.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> *IL-2 Great Battles*: JDD N°296
> 
> *L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1131656
> 
> Le travail sur les nuages continue...
> 
> https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/uploa...9f004df827.jpg
> 
> https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/uploa...465fbc3a11.jpg
> ...


Holala le Mosquito ! J'adore cette appareil. 
Dommage que se jeu ne se joue que au joystick, j'arrive pas...

----------


## Setzer

Le Mosquito est aussi dispo sur DCS sinon...

----------


## Flappie

> Le Mosquito est aussi dispo sur DCS sinon...


Que ce soit DCS ou IL-2, sans joystick, c'est hard. Mais ça se fait, d'après ce que j'ai compris.

----------


## Setzer

Ha la formulation "que au joystick" m'a un peu perdu je pensais que c'était allusion au fait que sur IL2 tu n'as pas de cockpit clickable et que donc tout doit être bindé alors que sur dcs tu peux gérer avec un stick de base + souris, my bad.

----------


## Tugais

Yop !

Une interview de Wags à propos de DCS World a été publiée sur un site dédiée à l'aéronautique la semaine dernière, l'article est derrière un paywall, j'en offre une traduction. Vous la trouverez sur le forum de la 3rd Wing, ça se passe par là. Il y a une info que je n'ai lu nulle part ailleurs, la confirmation d'un projet déjà en cours depuis plus d'un an, le développement d'un environnement global comprenant tout le globe terrestre.

Bonne lecture \o/

----------


## zazvolley

Merci Tugais pour le lien.tout ce qui est annoncé est trop bien. J'ai hâte de voir tout cela ..

----------


## 564.3

Wow la hype  :Vibre:  Merci Tugais  :;):

----------


## cdarylb

C'est une nouvelle de dingue, merci Tugais !

----------


## pollux 18

> Holala le Mosquito ! J'adore cette appareil. 
> Dommage que se jeu ne se joue que au joystick, j'arrive pas...



L'option pour jouer au clavier/souris existe pour tous les opus de la série Great Battles.

----------


## war-p

> L'option pour jouer au clavier/souris existe pour tous les opus de la série Great Battles.


Je pense qu'il parlait de cockpit cliquable. (A moins que ça aussi ça ait changé récemment)

----------


## Chaussette

Terrible la dernière update de l'Open beta de DCS !  ::wub:: 

Lien
Les soucis du Mosquito corrigés9 îles ajoutées sur la carte des Mariannes

Avec la dernière mise à jour de MFS, on a du bon cru, là !

----------


## yuushiro

On notera une mise à jour dédiée à Ranger  ::P: 



> CBU-87/103. Corrected distribution of bomblets depending on the burst altitude and spin RPM. Used a uniform distribution law.
> CBU-87/97/103/105. FZU-39 fuse will only work when decreasing the CBU's flight altitude. This will allow the use of CBU's with a toss bombing, from a low altitude.

----------


## Ranger 28

La CBU 87 c'est d'la m.... ma bonne dame. Autant balancer des mk 82

----------


## Setzer

"This will allow the use of CBU's with a toss bombing, from a low altitude"

Ranger, le peuple réclame une démo!!

----------


## Ranger 28

La vraie CBU, c'est la CBU97, et ça se largue à 15000ft, 450kts en ccrp, ripple 10, intervalle 800ft. Là c'est marrant (sauf si c'est toi qui est dessous...)

----------


## Bacab

> La vraie CBU, c'est la CBU97, et ça se largue à 15000ft, 450kts en ccrp, ripple 10, intervalle 800ft. Là c'est marrant (sauf si c'est qui est dessous...)


Ça va donner un paquet de travail aux démineurs ça...

----------


## Ranger 28

De mon point de vue,  je participe à la création d'emplois... (Qui a dit psychopathe ?!)

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: *Patch 4.605 Nouveau A.Q.M.G et Breguet XIV.B2 !*


L’annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1134779

Ce patch contient le nouveau de générateur de mission rapide dénommé "Advanced Quick Mission Generator." 
Présent dans l'actuel QMB, il a pour but de proposer pour le jeu en solo quelque chose de plus avancé qu'une simple mission rapide et moins avancé qu'une carrière complète et donner au joueur un accès rapide à des missions de combat personnalisables sur les cartes de Moscou, Stalingrad, Kouban et Rhénanie. Il permet de choisir l'aérodrome de base, l'avion, l'heure, la météo, la cible de la mission, etc... , ce qui permet de créer et de jouer rapidement un scénario unique avec un taux variabilité important grâce à certaines améliorations des routines d'IA.





Un nouvelle appareil pour l'opus Flying Circus Volume 2 fait sont entrée, le célèbre bombardier biplace Breguet XIV.B2. 
Il a été recréé avec des détails supplémentaires par rapport à son prédécesseur dans Rise of Flight. Il dispose désormais d'un contrôle manuel du mélange de carburant et d'un compensateur de charge de manche de vol primitif. Ses caractéristiques de vol ont été vérifiées et corrigées. Le siège du mitrailleur est devenu plus détaillé. 





Voici la liste complète des changements

1. Breguet XIV.B2 single-engine bomber is now available to all owners of Flying Circus Vol.II;
2. Advanced Quick Mission Generator added to the Quick Mission menu on Moscow, Stalingrad, Kuban and Rhineland maps with the following possible mission types:
    a) Intercept bombers;
    b) Intercept ground attack planes;
    c) Intercept transport planes;
    d) Escort bombers;
    e) Escort ground attack planes;
    f) Column attack;
    g) Artillery position attack;
    h) Train attack;
    i) Airfield attack;
    j) Anti-shipping attack;
    k) Ground troops support;
    l) Ships support;
    m) Ships cover;
    n) Cargo delivery;
    o) Cargo paradrop;
    p) Special mission squad paradrop;
    q) Artillery position bombing strike;
    r) Railway station bombing strike;
    s) Airfield bombing strike;
    t) Supply dump bombing strike;
    u) Bridge bombing strike;
3. Thanks to our tester J2_Trupobaw, Polish localization was added to the Steel Birds campaign;
4. Projectile tracers brightness increased slightly;
5. Ricochets happen at reduced hit angles;
6. Additional improvements were made to the effects of aircraft explosions when hitting the ground;
7. New aircraft ammunition explosion effects added for aircraft of various sizes;
8. Pfalz XII and DH4 can have bullet holes on the expansion tank and upper fuel tank, respectively.
9. Oil splatter on windshield effect added to Nieuport 28, SPAD 7, Airco DH.IV and Fokker D.VIII;
10. SPAD VII 180hp - fixed a bug that caused the automatic helper to forcibly open the water cooler at high altitudes;
11. Airco DH.IV bomb coordinates corrected (the bombs were overlapping with holders);
12. An issue was fixed that caused the Airco DH.IV wing frame not to receive damage from bullet hits;
13. The excessive wing frame resistance to enemy fire of Fokker D.VII and Fokker D.VIIF was corrected. Nevertheless, its construction means that these aircraft are still the most durable fighters of their time;

14. The wing frame resistance to enemy fire of Halberstadt CL.II D.IIIa/D.IIIau and DH-4 was corrected (increased);
15. Firing player-controlled anti-aircraft guns creates correct lighting effects;
16. Pz.III Ausf.M, Pz.IV Ausf.G and Pz.V Ausf.D with mounted side shields have improved interactions of the side shields with obstacles;
17. Animation of windshield wipers was significantly improved on player controllable trucks;
18. Fixed accidental death of some tank crew members when leaving a vehicle;
19. The point at which a plane appears in the parking lot of Mont St. Eloi Airfield (Arras, 0605-6) has been moved further away from the buildings to accommodate larger planes such as the new Breguet XIV.B2;
20. Fixed an issue where anti-aircraft searchlights were not targeting the player's aircraft in a Quick Mission;
21. A-20 and B-25 bombers: if the country is set to US the mission, the commander (and the assistant on B-25) now has a unique, historically more correct model. This new model includes combat-worn body armor and helmet;
22. Improved detailing of Fw 190 A3/A5/A6/A8 cockpits by Oyster_KAI;
23. Fixed an issue where AI fighters were endlessly chasing a fleeing target;
24. Fixed application crash of clients connected to the multiplayer server created from the game at the moment of the server eit to the main menu;
25. Added cloud subtype selection in Quick Mission (previously it was selected randomly);
26. Fixed an issue where only the leader of a group of landing AI planes defended against enemy planes;
27. Changed the probability of randomly selected allied and enemy squadrons in the Career mode which should increase the variability of different types of aircraft in a mission.
28. Buildings and other objects outside the mission area in Pilot Career mode are correctly removed to shorten mission loading time;
29. An error in the location database in the Battle of Moscow Pilot Career that caused 132nd BAP careers to stop working after February 27th, 1942 has been fixed.

*L'annonce sur C6*: https://www.checksix-fr.com/

----------


## cdarylb

Eagle Dynamics lance sa boutique en ligne \o/

Quelques modèles pour le moment, d'autres viendront prochainement : https://merch.digitalcombatsimulator.com/ (je vois d'ici des stickers, des mugs, des tshirts, etc).

----------


## Olis

C'est les soldes pour qui qu'en veut  ::ninja::

----------


## Pachidermus

salut la compagnie ca fait longtemps  :;): , y a des canards qui vole  en mi 24 je suis en apprentissage sur le module

----------


## Qiou87

> salut la compagnie ca fait longtemps , y a des canards qui vole  en mi 24 je suis en apprentissage sur le module


Salut, oui on est plusieurs. Sur DCS les canards sont tous sur Discord, envoie-moi un MP et je te filerai le lien. On y échange sur les modules et on s’organise au moins 1x par semaine des vols en groupe.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles**: JDD N°298 Extérieur 3D Arado AR 234 B-2*

L'annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment-1137743
































Le post sur C6: https://www.checksix-fr.com/

----------


## Setzer

Il a une bonne tête cet Arado, la vue depuis le pit doit être top.

----------


## Flappie

Par contre, zéro protection : on voit bien qu'à l'époque ils étaient le seul camp muni de réacteurs !

----------


## Bopnc

C'est devenu super calme par ici. Vous avez arrêté de jouer ou tous fuis sur un discord ? 

J'aimais bien suivre vos aventures, vos parties et vos échanges, moi.  ::cry::

----------


## Papanowel

> C'est devenu super calme par ici. Vous avez arrêté de jouer ou tous fuis sur un discord ? 
> 
> J'aimais bien suivre vos aventures, vos parties et vos échanges, moi.


La plupart des discussions se font sur le discord  :;): 

Flappie ou Quiou te le communiqueront sans doute.

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est devenu super calme par ici. Vous avez arrêté de jouer ou tous fuis sur un discord ? 
> 
> J'aimais bien suivre vos aventures, vos parties et vos échanges, moi.


Sur DCS on est tous sur les Discords oui : celui des canards, où on discute des modules, où on vole ensemble tous les mardis et parfois d'autres soirs à l'improviste, et celui de Leading Edge, un autre groupe francophone d'un ex de la BAF qui nous invite régulièrement à des soirées communes pour encore plus de fun et des trucs différents de ce qu'on fait entre canards.

MP Flappie ou moi si t'as pas les liens, mais comme je suis en vacs jusqu'à mardi, je garantis pas le délai de réponse.

----------


## Tugais

> C'est devenu super calme par ici. Vous avez arrêté de jouer ou tous fuis sur un discord ? 
> 
> J'aimais bien suivre vos aventures, vos parties et vos échanges, moi.


Ouep c'est dommage, j'aimais bien lurker également sur le topic :x

----------


## zazvolley

Oui. Moi aussi , j'adorais suivre vos infos et vos petits rendez vous..Je trouve cela dommage.

----------


## Bopnc

> La plupart des discussions se font sur le discord





> Sur DCS on est tous sur les Discords oui


Merci pour vos réponses, c'est ce que je craignais.  ::unsure:: 

Je veux bien une invitation si Flappie passe par là, sinon j'enverrais un PM à l'occasion. Mais j'ai de toute façon beaucoup plus de mal à suivre les discords, donc ça n'urge pas.  :;):

----------


## war-p

> Merci pour vos réponses, c'est ce que je craignais. 
> 
> Je veux bien une invitation si Flappie passe par là, sinon j'enverrais un PM à l'occasion. Mais j'ai de toute façon beaucoup plus de mal à suivre les discords, donc ça n'urge pas.


J'ai le même soucis...

----------


## 564.3

Arf, c'est le topic des vieux croutons  :Fouras: 
Ceci dit, quand j'étais jeune j'avais déjà du mal à suivre IRC… Discord c'est encore pire.

Je fais partie de ceux qui était content de suivre les briefings et retours de soirées DCS, même si au final je ne m'y suis jamais suffisamment mis pour participer.
À la base je m'étais surtout abonné à la discussion parce que je jouais à IL2, d'ailleurs merci à  pollux 18 pour le suivi  :;):

----------


## pollux 18

Merci, ça tombe bien justement...

*Il-2 Great Battles*: *JDD N°299* 

*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1139752

Voila un JDD riche en contenu avec au programme des nouvelles:

- De la carte Normandie qui en serait au stade des textures, ce qui veut dire l'emplacement des villes, des aérodromes, des routes, des rivières et des forêts sont finalisées.

- Pour peupler cette carte, les dév ont créé des objets comme des nouveaux blocs urbains caractéristiques de la Grande-Bretagne, des défenses côtières, des stations radar, des fermes pour les zones rurales et, bien sûr, des points de repère uniques. Sans oublier certains objets d'aérodrome supplémentaires caractéristiques de ce théâtre de guerre.







- Divers unités navales et terrestres  sont également au programme comme des bateaux de type FDT et des véhicules blindés Humber Mk-IV





- Coté avion, le bombardier allemand Ju 88 C-6 et le légendaire chasseur américain P-51B-5 sont sur le point de sortir.

- Le système de gestion de carburant est aussi sur le point de sortir d'abord sur les BF 109 avant d'être élargi à tous les appareils 

- L'Arado 234, le Mosquito FB MK.VI et le Me 410  sont en bonne voie mais il reste encore du boulot.





- Les modèle FM et 3D du V1 sont également fini, reste a travailler au développement du système de lancement, du guidage et du fonctionnement de l'ogive.



- Concernant FC2,  le DFW CV est l'appareil le plus proche de la sortie. Suivra avant la fin de l'année le Sopwith Triplane et le bombardier lourd britannique Handley Page O/400. Au début de l'année prochaine, le bombardier allemand Gotha GV devrait être le suivant ainsi que la carte du front occidental et deux autres avions de collection.





- Pour peupler cette carte, une floppée de nouveau véhicule est en développement comme, le Jeffery Quad, le Benz LKW 1912 et le Daimler DR4 dans plusieurs modifications et chars - Mark V femelle, Reno FT et Schneider CA 1.











*L'annonce sur C6*:  https://www.checksix-forums.com/view...8f463b8f9d061a

----------


## Qiou87

> Arf, c'est le topic des vieux croutons 
> Ceci dit, quand j'étais jeune j'avais déjà du mal à suivre IRC… Discord c'est encore pire.
> 
> Je fais partie de ceux qui était content de suivre les briefings et retours de soirées DCS, même si au final je ne m'y suis jamais suffisamment mis pour participer.
> À la base je m'étais surtout abonné à la discussion parce que je jouais à IL2, d'ailleurs merci à  pollux 18 pour le suivi


Ici on a un seul topic pour toutes les simus de vol. Sur Discord on peut avoir 10 discussions en parallèle, une sur l'utilité du canon du A-10C, l'autre sur la prochaine soirée canards, une sur la portée du F/A-18C à 500ft à 100% de poussée, etc. On ferait ça ici on s'y retrouverait pas.

Papagueff s'y retrouve suffisamment pour rejoindre nos soirées et participer aussi avec la LDE. Vous avez aucune excuse les gars.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais c'est plus pour suivre de loin. Si on était au taquet on y serait et on ferait gaffe à ce qu'il se passe sur ce serveur, surtout en supposant que le débit est raisonnable.

Pour moi Discord ça allait au début, puis c'est parti comme IRC avec trop de serveurs et canaux, sauf qu'on ne peut pas customiser ça comme on veut (ou j'ai raté des trucs). Des qu'on suit quelqu'un sur Patreon, un jeu ou une communauté ça s'empile là dedans avec une tripotée de canaux qui débarquent par défaut. J'ai quasiment tout passé en muet et bidouillé les notifs mais je n'arrive pas à trouver un usage qui me convienne, faudrait peut-être que je cherche des exemples. Au final j'ai laché l'affaire de suivre quoi que ce soit, mais peut-être parce que ça ne me manquait pas plus que ça.
Parfois je me connecte quand même pour chercher un truc précis ou pour utiliser un canal vocal. Ça pourrait être mon usage pour DCS CPC.

----------


## Flappie

Désolé, j'ai un peu lâché le topic ici, en partie parce que je trouve compliqué d'être à la fois sur Discord et sur le forum, mais surtout parce que je suis très actif sur le forum d'ED.
Un avantage tout de même : ça laisse de la place ici pour les autres simus, parce qu'on avait phagocyté le topic au profit de DCS pendant pas mal d'années.

----------


## zazvolley

Bonjour Flappie et la communauté des simmeurs,

J'adore suivre vos rapports , vos informations sur dcs.
je voudrai savoir si je pouvais vous suivre sur discord , sans spécialement participé ou avoir l'air d’être un voyeur !! Juste être au courant de se qui se passe dans la communauté.

----------


## Flappie

Salut, pas de souci, je t'envoie le Discord.  :;):

----------


## zazvolley

Merci . J'ai bien reçu le lien par MP.

----------


## Setzer

Après faut pas hésiter à partager vos propres infos/questions, même si on a pas mal migré sur le discord (viendez on s'y amuse bien!) On garde toujours un oeil ici!

----------


## Sigps220

Question con, mais discord fonctionne aussi sur Smartphone ? 
CPC n'est pas bloqué au taf donc ça me permet de poster un message rapide entre 2 réunions, mais discord est bloqué.

----------


## sentepu

Oui il y as une application discord qui fonctionne bien

----------


## Setzer

Oui c'est même par ce biais que je consulte le plus souvent.

----------


## papagueff

> Papagueff s'y retrouve suffisamment pour rejoindre nos soirées et participer aussi avec la LDE. Vous avez aucune excuse les gars.


Alors si Papagueff s'y retrouve, un gamin de 5 ans s'y retrouve aussi.  :^_^:  
Mais attention Papagueff ce n'est pas une référence, surtout à ne pas suivre. ::rolleyes::

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Alors si Papagueff s'y retrouve, un gamin de 5 ans s'y retrouve aussi.  
> Mais attention Papagueff ce n'est pas une référence, surtout à ne pas suivre.


Dis pas ça ! Tu est notre modèle de sagesse à tous, en ta qualité de doyen de la communauté  ::lol::

----------


## papagueff

> Dis pas ça ! Tu est notre modèle de sagesse à tous, en ta qualité de doyen de la communauté


Merci Mirabelle, ça fait plaisir ce que tu dis mais malgré mon age avancé, la sagesse n'est pas mon point fort.   :^_^:

----------


## frostphoenyx

DCS : Apache reporté à Janvier.

----------


## Qiou87

Un mod gratuit pour DCS de son qui modifie plein de trucs, des sons des modules FC3 / A10 / Mirage aux explosions, ambiance sonore des villes, champs etc. Je teste ça aujourd'hui. Au casque avec THX audio ça devrait être cool.

Pour l'Apache je précise que c'est fin janvier 2022 annoncé. Ils ont des trucs à régler sur l'IA "George" du copilote notamment (quand on pilote en solo).

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles:* JDD N°302: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1145353

L’annonce officielle: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1145353

Si tout se passe bien, le mois de décembre devrait compter 2 patch.

Un en début de mois avec les nouveaux nuages et le DFW, l’autre en fin de mois avec le P-51 B/C et la gestion des réservoirs de carburant pour les 109.
Sous réserve de mauvais surprise pendant la Bêta.

----------


## Setzer

Bonne nouvelle pour les nuages, merci pollux!

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: *Patch 4.710 disponible avec les nouveaux nuages et le DFW CV*

*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1146952

Le premier patch du mois décembre est disponible depuis mercredi soir.

Pour rappel, Jason espère pouvoir sortir un autre patch avant la fin du mois comprenant le P-51 B/C et la gestion des systèmes de carburant pour les 109.

Au programme de ce patch 4.701, comme prévu:

- La première version du nouveaux rendu des nuages qui, outre un aspect et une variété bienvenue, ajoute une autre dimension au niveau de la tactique des combats et du jeu de cache cache selon la météo !

















- Le nouveau DFW CV pour l’opus Flying Circus 2













- Les dernières skins 4 K pour le Yak 1b qui clôture ainsi le passage au 4K de toutes les skins du jeu.

Main features
1. DFW C.V airplane is now available for all customers who pre-ordered Flying Circus Vol. II;
2. The new hypertexturing cloud technology added to the sim;
3. Yak-1b fighter has external 4K texturing done by Martin = ICDP = Catney;
4. Visual shot effect improved for all guns in the game;
5. New fuel tank explosion visual effects created: different for WWI and WWII era aircraft and for ground and in-flight explosions;
6. Wind direction can be chosen in Quick Mission;
7. Morning/evening fog can now be selected with any weather subtype in Quick Mission;
8. Precipitation strength can now be set separately from the cloud type in Quick Mission;
9. Cloud types have informative names in the Quick Mission weather panel;
10. Fw 190 A3, A5 and A6 aircraft paint schemes updated (Martin = ICDP = Catney);
11. P-39L paint schemes updated (Martin = ICDP = Catney);


New objects for Battle of Normandy
12. European farmsteads “town_eu_small”;
13. English city blocks "town_gb_block";
14. Temporary Mulberry harbor objects "mlbr_bridge", "mlbr_pierhead", "mlbr_phoenix", "mlbr_phoenix";
15. Radar stations Chain Home Low, Chain Home RX, Chain Home TX, FuMG-401 Freya LZ-A, FuMG 41/42 Mammut;
16. V-1 launch site structures (the missile itself is still in development);
17. A short section ramps for railway and road bridges "br_rw_ramphish_dn" and "br_rd_ramphish_dn";
18. A reverse arch for the automobile bridges "br_rw_invarch";
19. Pier object “port_n_walkingpier”;
20. Hangars, barracks and shelters “arf_n_hangarb1”, “arf_n_hangarblister”, “arf_n_hangart2” (open and closed), “arf_n_nissenhut” (in blocks one, two and three barracks), “arf_n_hangarb1”;
21. Objects updated: airfield hangars “arf_hangars_1”, “arf_hangars_2”, “arf_hangars_3”;
22. Objects updated: "arf_caponiers_13_h_1" and "arf_caponiers_14_h_1";
23. Coastal barriers ("hedgehogs", etc.) "bf_n_barrageat", "bf_n_barragebg", "bf_n_barragelog";
24. Defenses “bf_n_mgpos”, “bf_n_aaposmid”, “bf_n_aaposheavy”, “bf_n_artpos”, “bf_n_comandpost”, “bf_n_pbunker” (as well as static artillery of the German coastline defense):
25. Unique landmarks: Ardennes Abbey, Caen Castle, Falaise Castle, Evreux Cathedral, Cherbourg Fort, Moncton Fort, Portsmouth Hospital, Stonehenge, Winchester Prison;
26. German long-range artillery concrete positions R669 (155 mm) and R683 (210 mm);
27. British armored car Humber Mk.IV;


New objects for Flying Circus Vol. II
28. Renault FT tank;
29. Schneider CA 1 tank;
30. Mark V (female) tank;
31. The open version of Leyland 3 Ton truck;
32. The open and ambulance versions of Daimler DR4 truck;
33. The open and mobile AA searchlight versions of Benz LKW 1912 truck;
34. The open, ambulance and mobile AA searchlight versions of Jeffery Quad truck;
35. The German AA 37 mm automatic gun Maxim Flak M14;


Aircraft changes
36. P-51D-15 engine model was fine-tuned and its speeds increased slightly (by about 5-8 miles per hour with a boost of 67 inches) as the result;
37. P-51D-15 handling at high speeds was improved. Controls are a little less stiff within the envelope;
38. P-51D-15 behavior at high Mach numbers was tweaked, Shaking and loss of control at the edge of envelope more severe; More likely to suffer airframe damage if trim used too liberally at high Mach.
39. P-51D-15 autopilot has been improved - the level flight assist more accurately maintains the altitude with different amounts of fuel remaining;
40. The excessive water spattering on the P-51D-15 canopy during the rain has been reduced;
41. Fixed shaking of both SPAD VII.C1 150 hp and 180 hp in the absence of a control signal at high (but lower than buffeting) speeds;
42. The issue of the absence of US pilots in B-25 and A-20 aircraft during Winter has been fixed;
43. The texture of the smoke generators in the hangar was corrected;
44. Fixed the "lagging" of the ammo explosion effect from the aircraft;
45. Reduced the likelihood of cases when a high-speed frontal collision won’t cause aircraft destruction;
46. Ju 87 D-3 brake flaps won’t visually disappear at a distance;
47. The AI pilots try to not hit allies in the line of fire (functionality restored);
48. Fuel tanks and aircraft structure are correctly damaged by AP projectiles fired by simple (non-detailed) AI-controlled objects;
49. Fokker D.VIII: the anemometer is correctly visible from the cockpit;


Ground vehicle changes
50. KV-1s and T-34 mod. 43: the interior visual model of the gun in the mantle area has been improved;
51. KV-1s machine gun ammunition corrected (coaxial MG 25 magazines, rear MG 9 magazines, bow MG 15 magazines);
52. The overestimated combat survivability of guns, guidance mechanisms, electrical systems and radio stations has been reduced on all tanks, both detailed and simple. Tank guns can be disabled by an AP round hit of a similar caliber or multiple hits of .50 and larger caliber AP bullets;
53. MG firing sound correctly stops when a detailed tank is destroyed;
54. AI-controlled tank and aircraft turret MGs sounds corrected;
55. Some AI-controlled tanks and AFVs will fire their coaxial MGs (Humber, SdKfz-222);
56. A game and dedicated server crash bug that could happen randomly in multiplayer missions with A LOT of ground vehicles has been found and fixed;


Career and Quick Mission changes
57. In Сareer mode the UK and US crews have the correct crew visual models and paint schemes depending on their country;
58. Random encounters with high-altitude interceptors (including Me 262) added to AQMG;
59. In AQMG, the behavior of AI bombers in Intercept Bombers type missions has been changed (they may panic, drop the bombs and run away when the flight leader is shot down);
60. UK and US callsigns of ground observation posts have been corrected in AQMG;
61. Correct paint schemes are assigned to aircraft covering the airfield in Attack Airfield type missions in AQMG;
62. The cruise speed of P-47D-22 and P-47D-28 in Career mode missions is adjusted to the historical 250 mph;
63. Two previously AI-only squadrons in the Career mode on the Rhineland map can be joined by the player: No. 322 (Dutch) Squadron RAF and No. 329 (Free French) Squadron RAF.
64. The redeployment mission from Migalovo to Dugino on 22.10.1941 for the German II./LG 2 squadron (Bf 109 E-7) has been restored;


Mission Editor changes
65. Location of the toolbars are saved correctly, system toolbars and sections are removed;
66. It is now possible to set a block of buildings state to ‘destroyed’ by not entering all the individual IDs of the blocks, but only one ID = -1 with a damage level of 1. This should greatly save time for adding a destroyed block of buildings, reduce the size of missions created, mission loading time, and slightly increase performance.
67. Setting the value of block damage with ID = -1 between 0.1 and 0.9 will result in random destruction of the corresponding percentage of buildings in the block (the fewer buildings are in the block the more random it becomes). The random destruction of specific buildings is tied to the coordinates of the block on the map.


*Voir l'annonce sur C6*: https://www.checksix-fr.com/

----------


## Setzer

Testé hier avec les Autruches et c'est très largement  approuvé, les nuages sont superbes.
Niveau tactique contre des joueurs oui, mais contre des IA je suis nettement plus réservé car je n'ai vraiment pas l'impression que leur visibilité soit affectée : je me suis fais encadré par un Me 262 en pleine crasse alors que j'étais en P51...

----------


## cdarylb

Raaaah lovely <3




PS: La tour Eiffel ???
PPS: les coordonnées à la fin : 34°56'46"N 69°15'54"E je tombe sur Bagram, en Afghanistan.

----------


## Papanowel

> PS: La tour Eiffel ???


Extension de la carte Channel d'après des mecs du forum d'ED.

Les effets météos sont superbes.
Et puis on voit enfin le F15E de Razbam en vidéo  ::wub::

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: Patch 4.702 avec du P-51 B-5 dedans...*

*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1152669

Comme promis, l'équipe de développeur à travaillé d'arrache pied avec l'aide des bêta-testeurs pour sortir ce patch avant la fin fin d'année. Et c'est chose faite !













Une nouvelle campagne gratuite « Gallant Green » (SE5a) a été ajoutée pour tous les propriétaires de Flying Circus Vol.I ainsi qu'une autre campagne gratuite "Red Knights" (Albatros DVa) 





Voir la liste complète:

1. The P-51B-5 fighter is now available for all Early Access customers of Battle of Normandy;
2. The new free campaign "Gallant Green" (S.E.5a) was added for all Flying Circus Vol.I owners;
3. The new free campaign "Red Knights" (Albatros DVa) was added for all Flying Circus Vol.I. owners;
4. 10 single missions showcasing Flying Circus Vol.I aircraft were added;
5. Visual pixelization and shimmering of medium and low-density clouds at medium and far distances was minimized. Note: Radeon users may experience some minor artifacts or visual anomalies due to this change. We are working to fix this, but the solution may take until next update as we need to discuss with AMD.
6. Radio compasses of all German planes except Ju 52 were retouched (Oyster_KAI);
7. Seats and throttle controls of all Messerschmitts were redrawn (Oyster_KAI);
8. P-51D panel lettering improved (Oyster_KAI);
9. Detail of the sight cap on all Spitfires improved (Oyster_KAI);
10. All Fw 190 A8 paint schemes, including the default, were redrawn (Martin =ICDP= Catney)
11. All Bf 109 G6 Late paint-schemes, including the default, were redrawn (Martin =ICDP= Catney);
12. All Bf 109 G14 paint-schemes, including the default, were redrawn (Martin =ICDP= Catney);
13. All Bf 109 K4 paint schemes, including the default, were redrawn (Martin =ICDP= Catney);
14. All Me 262 paint schemes, including the default, were redrawn (Martin =ICDP= Catney);
15. All P-47D-22 paint schemes, including the default, were redrawn (Martin =ICDP= Catney);
16. All P-47D-28 paint -schemes, including the default, were redrawn (Martin =ICDP= Catney);
17. Fixed number of rounds for KV-1 tank when there are two ammo types with one prevailing type;
18. Tracers and navigation lights are not visible through clouds;
19. New effects of fires of aircraft engines and fuel tanks created;
20. Fixed misalignment of machine gun and automatic gun bursts on detailed ground vehicles;
21. Fixed an issue that caused large planes at a distance of more than 10km to be invisible in binoculars;
22. Morning/evening fog is now visible at different haze settings, not only the maximum one;
23. Low visibility z-fighting of the morning fog has been eliminated;
24. Reduced "blockiness" of cloud shadows on the surface;
25. The influence of launch tubes, transport containers and paratroopers on total aircraft mass was restored;
26. The old issue where the propeller was visible through the light halo of the cockpit light bulb is gone thanks to improved technology;
27. Fixed an issue where the formation lights toggle switches on American fighters were not animated when the engine was turned off;
28. Added parameter for VR: render_eye = 0 [-1, 0, 1] to startup.cfg. If set to -1, only the left eye camera will be shown on the monitor in VR mode, and only the right eye view if set to 1. If set to 0 it shows both eyes.
29. HUD appears faster on mission start;
30. Fixed problem with the direction of MLRS rockets in a multiplayer game;
31. Restored functionality of fixed cameras (LAlt+2) in multiplayer (both Cooperative and Dogfight modes) when starting the server from within the game with spectators allowed (difficulty option Allow Spectators).


*Voir la news sur C6*:  https://www.checksix-fr.com/

----------


## JanSolo

Bonne année à tous.
Je viens de recevoir un Oculus Quest 2 qui me semble bien compliqué à configurer, en particulier pour DCS et IL2. 
Pourriez-vous m'aider? Je suis  connecté avec le cable Link quand je joue.
J'ai configuré en auto sous le logiciel Oculus pour la résolution et la fréquence de rafraichissement (72Hz). Avez-vous augmenté celle-ci avec un gain significatif. J'ai essayé de faire un essai mais je n'ai pas vu de différences flagrantes.
Sous Steam VR, faut-il augmenter la résolution ou SS comme il semble s'appeler?
Je suis assez perdu. Autant sous IL2, ça reste fluide et propre, autant sous DCS c'est horrible et ça rame. 
J'ai une configuration qui n'est pas trop mauvaise 5900x/2080Ti/32Gb Ram mais je patauge dans ce que je dois modifier pour trouver un bon compromis graphisme/fluidité....

----------


## 564.3

Je n'ai pas de matos Oculus, et avec le Quest 2 c'est d'autant plus complexe qu'il y a le streaming entre le PC et le casque (via USB ou encore pire le Wifi).

Voici quelques pistes:
- pour voir si l'ordi n'est pas surchargé, voir l'outil de monitoring d'Oculus (il y en a d'autres sinon je crois) https://developer.oculus.com/documen...ive/pc/dg-hud/
- des infos pour le tuning du Link ( USB ) https://uploadvr.com/how-to-oculus-link-best-quality/ ou un article général qui parle de toutes les possibilités avec lien vers le détail pour chaque https://uploadvr.com/how-to-play-pc-vr-oculus-quest-2/
- sinon la discussion générale CPC concernant le Quest2: https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=128431

En tous cas DCS demande plus de ressources qu'IL2. Essaies de mettre pas mal d'options de rendu au plancher (même si c'est moche, au moins pour tester) et diminuer la taille de l'image calculée (SS inférieur à 100%, via les paramètres SteamVR et/ou Oculus et/ou dans le jeu, je ne sais plus pour ces deux là). Et dans le doute vaut mieux toujours vérifier les perfs avec l'outil d'Oculus, qui affiche le frametime et autres infos sur comment s'en sort ton ordi.
Genre tenir la moitié de la fréquence d'affichage est déjà bien pour un simulateur gourmand (bon j'ai une GTX 1070). Le principal c'est que ce soit stable, les images manquantes sont synthétisées "au mieux" par le mécanisme de reprojection plus ou moins bricolée.

Edit: En fait je ne suis pas sur de comment ça se passe entre Oculus et SteamVR, vaut mieux que quelqu'un précise de quel coté régler la taille de la cible de rendu. Avec un peu de bol Qiou lira le message, il avait un Rift S.

----------


## Qiou87

Je l'ai lu le message, mais je ne sais que te conseiller. J'avais une 2070S avec le Rift S, alors ta 2080Ti devrait être à l'aise. Ca fait plus d'un an que je suis passé sur le Reverb, ça n'a rien à voir, et je ne me souviens clairement plus de ce que j'avais fait. Désolé.  ::sad::

----------


## JanSolo

> Je n'ai pas de matos Oculus, et avec le Quest 2 c'est d'autant plus complexe qu'il y a le streaming entre le PC et le casque (via USB ou encore pire le Wifi).
> 
> Voici quelques pistes:
> - pour voir si l'ordi n'est pas surchargé, voir l'outil de monitoring d'Oculus (il y en a d'autres sinon je crois) https://developer.oculus.com/documen...ive/pc/dg-hud/
> - des infos pour le tuning du Link ( USB ) https://uploadvr.com/how-to-oculus-link-best-quality/ ou un article général qui parle de toutes les possibilités avec lien vers le détail pour chaque https://uploadvr.com/how-to-play-pc-vr-oculus-quest-2/
> - sinon la discussion générale CPC concernant le Quest2: https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=128431
> 
> En tous cas DCS demande plus de ressources qu'IL2. Essaies de mettre pas mal d'options de rendu au plancher (même si c'est moche, au moins pour tester) et diminuer la taille de l'image calculée (SS inférieur à 100%, via les paramètres SteamVR et/ou Oculus et/ou dans le jeu, je ne sais plus pour ces deux là). Et dans le doute vaut mieux toujours vérifier les perfs avec l'outil d'Oculus, qui affiche le frametime et autres infos sur comment s'en sort ton ordi.
> Genre tenir la moitié de la fréquence d'affichage est déjà bien pour un simulateur gourmand (bon j'ai une GTX 1070). Le principal c'est que ce soit stable, les images manquantes sont synthétisées "au mieux" par le mécanisme de reprojection plus ou moins bricolée.
> ...


Merci pour les liens que je n'avais pas trouvé.
La problématique est effectivement le soft Oculus et le Steam VR après.
J'arrive à tourner aux environs de 40fps avec un mix haut pour les textures et moyen/faible sur le reste pour DCS. Par contre j'ai le jeu qui scintille beaucoup et impossible de trouver d'où ça vient.
Mais je vais avoir du mal à revenir au Track IR après avoir testé la VR même si l'affichage est assez sale dans DCS an comparaison d'IL2.

----------


## 564.3

> Merci pour les liens que je n'avais pas trouvé.
> La problématique est effectivement le soft Oculus et le Steam VR après.
> J'arrive à tourner aux environs de 40fps avec un mix haut pour les textures et moyen/faible sur le reste pour DCS. Par contre j'ai le jeu qui scintille beaucoup et impossible de trouver d'où ça vient.
> Mais je vais avoir du mal à revenir au Track IR après avoir testé la VR même si l'affichage est assez sale dans DCS an comparaison d'IL2.


Ah bizarre que ça scintille, peut-être un problème de rendu. Ça fait pas mal de temps que je ne l'ai pas relancé, mais c'est peut-être spécifique à ton setup.
Enfin le plus simple c'est de tester en mettant tout au plancher par exemple.

Sinon comme bonne source d'info il y a le forum officiel, mais je suppose que t'as déjà regardé. Il y en a qui ont un problème de scintillement assez violent depuis un patch récent
https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/289327...2312-27917830/

----------


## JanSolo

Sous DCS j'arrive enfin à quelque chose de pas mal.
PD à 0.5 sous DCS et Steam SS à 500%. Là c'est propre, net et les écrans se lisent nickel.
C'est fluide en vol (45FPS), injouable sur le PA (17-20FPS). Je vais continuer à essayer d'optimiser tout ça.

----------


## Tugais

Il y a aussi ce site https://vr4dcs.com/ qui recense pas mal de conseils pour configurer et optimiser son installation VR sur DCS.

----------


## Setzer

De mémoire quand j'avais le rift j'avais toppé un logiciel qui permettait de ne pas passer par steam vr afin d'alléger la charge et j'utilisais oculus tray tool pour les réglages.

Le scintillement, ou shimering tu l'auras malheureusement qui qu'il arrive sur dcs sauf à pousser à des résolutions que ta cg ne pourras pas suivre ou à utiliser le msaa ig qui donne un effet flou degueulasse et gourmand en vr amha (j'en ai encore malgré la 6900 xt).

Pense bien à virer certains effets ig comme justement tout ce qui concerne les post traitements qui sont non seulement pas très beau en vr mais hyper gourmand, le site vr4dcs reprend bien tout ces points de mémoire.

Après faudra effectivement jouer sur le meilleur compromis entre résolution de base et supersampling, y'a pas de recette magique.

Essais de voir s'il y a des trucs utiles dans cette vidéo

https://youtu.be/HPf8SN20fTE

----------


## JanSolo

> Il y a aussi ce site https://vr4dcs.com/ qui recense pas mal de conseils pour configurer et optimiser son installation VR sur DCS.


Merci à tous les 2 avec Setzer!
Je regarde ça pour bien tout optimiser car DCS en VR, c'est vraiment le pied.

----------


## Papanowel

L'apache est repoussé à une date ultérieure:



C'est prévu pour le premier trimestre malgré tout.

Ce n'est pas plus mal, on pourra avoir un module déjà bien fignolé et ça évitera le drama comme pour la sortie du F16.

----------


## Catel

Des simulations de Microprose, aujourd'hui propriétés d'Atari, sont ressorties sur Steam.

----------


## Papanowel

Heatblur annonce son futur module pour DCS, le F4 Phantom (version E) via un teaser:

----------


## Flappie

Enfin ! Bon, faudra tout de même qu'ils finissent le Viggen, puis le F-14 avant.

----------


## Sigps220

Le Viggen est fini ? Certes ils ont prévu de refaire un gros coup de polish sur le Viggen pour le remettre à niveau. C'est tout à leur honneur mais honnêtement il n'avait pas d'obligation de le faire. 

Heatblur c'est quand même le studio qui pour moi à le meilleur suivi et s'engage sur des projets avec parcinomie. Je pense que le Tomcat leur a apporté beaucoup de trésorerie et que le Phantom le fera également. En plus c'est le studio qui fait les meilleures vidéos.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flappie

Non, le Viggen est encore buggé et il manque quelques trucs. Il est tout à fait utilisable en l'état, et ça reste d'ailleurs ma monture préférée, mais il reste des trous. Le patch de décembre a réglé environ un tiers des soucis restants.

----------


## Qiou87

> Heatblur c'est quand même le studio qui pour moi à le meilleur suivi et s'engage sur des projets avec parcinomie. Je pense que le Tomcat leur a apporté beaucoup de trésorerie et que le Phantom le fera également. En plus c'est le studio qui fait les meilleures vidéos.


Je sais pas qu'est-ce qui tient à l'image et à la vérité ; effectivement le Viggen est resté dans son jus pendant longtemps. Côté projets, ils ont pas encore sorti une variante du Tomcat prévue, ils ont déjà promis le A-6 Intruder en module pilotable, et maintenant le F-4E en module pour 2022... Ca fait beaucoup. Et n'oublions pas l'EF qu'ils ont aussi dans le carton avec Trugrit, mais je suppose que HB va leur faire tout le codage.

J'espère que l'A-6 va pas subir le même sort que le Viggen et être mis sur la touche face au F-4E qui devrait leur rapporter plus. Le Phantom est une brique volante nécessitant Jester pour faire le RIO, l'A6 est un super avion d'attaque au sol / SEAD polyvalent et embarqué sur porte-avions, je trouve ça plus sexy perso.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Je préfère le Phantom perso  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

Il y a aussi un RIO dans l'A6, après je ne connais pas la répartition des tâches précises sur l'Intruder. 

Le F4 peut quand même faire camion à bombes et embarquer pas mal de bombes (lisses surtout j'ai l'impression). L'A6 est plus moderne et plus diversifié en armement, mais purement aéronaval, là où le Phantom peut aussi être crédible sur des bases à terre.

----------


## jeanba

Le F4E, celui qu'on aura en premier, est uniquement terrestre, par contre, il peut emporter des ARMs et des LGBs, entre autres, des Maverick et Walleyes également il me semble (guerre du Kippur, et Liban 82)
Il s'agit aussi de savoir, entre autres, si il sera équipé de "slatted wings" ou pas.
Au passage, les premiers CCIPs avaient un petit problème pour les unités et conversions d'unités, les ingénieurs avaient pris : 1 yard = 1 m, c'était donc précis à environs 10% près.

----------


## Qiou87

> Il y a aussi un RIO dans l'A6, après je ne connais pas la répartition des tâches précises sur l'Intruder. 
> 
> Le F4 peut quand même faire camion à bombes et embarquer pas mal de bombes (lisses surtout j'ai l'impression). L'A6 est plus moderne et plus diversifié en armement, mais purement aéronaval, là où le Phantom peut aussi être crédible sur des bases à terre.


Pas exactement, l'A-6 a un Bombardier-Navigateur. Il utilise le radar pour guider le pilote jusqu'à la cible qu'il va désigner, et un ordinateur de visée primitif permet de faire une sorte de CCRP. Le pilote se concentre sur le vol et suit la ligne de guidage affichée devant lui jusqu'au point de largage. Il a surtout l'avantage d'être tout-temps et spécifiquement conçu pour l'attaque, donc plus précis malgré des bombes non guidées, et pouvant en emporter beaucoup tout en volant bas et de manière très économe. Le Phantom ayant été conçu comme un intercepteur de haute altitude supersonique, sa conversion en avion d'attaque au sol doit le laisser extrêmement inférieur aux capacités du A-6.
Le A-6 existe aussi en variantes tanker (KA-6D) et de guerre électronique (EA-6B Prowler), même si ces deux versions ne sont pas encore confirmées (le KA-6D en IA je crois?). 

Je ne nie pas la polyvalence du Phantom, qu'on s'entende bien, mais c'est un genre de Tomcat en moins bien (plus ancien, c'est normal), là où le A-6 est unique dans DCS. En terme de gameplay, de "je vais m'amuser autrement avec ce module qu'avec tous les autres que j'ai déjà", je trouve que l'A-6 répond à cela. Je ne vois rien qu'on puisse faire dans DCS avec un Phantom, qui ne soit pas possible (en mieux) avec un Tomcat.

----------


## Tugais

> [...]Je ne vois rien qu'on puisse faire dans DCS avec un Phantom, qui ne soit pas possible (en mieux) avec un Tomcat.


Heureusement que ce n'est pas un critère pour développer de nouveaux modules sur DCS, notre environnement serait plutôt pauvre. La simulation de vol de combat reste encore majoritairement attachée à des considérations (irrationnelles ?) d'attachement à une machine qui nous fait rêver. Le fait que le F-4E arrive dans DCS, malgré la présence du Tomcat, fera certainement un paquet d'heureux, moi compris.

A noter également qu'Heatblur a annoncé que cette version du Phantom n'est que la première d'une série de Phantom à venir. Il y a de très fortes chances pour que l'on voit débarquer à terme au moins une version navalisée de l'appareil. Heatblur aura ainsi un porte-avions presque complet des années 80 dans DCS, c'est beau ! J'imagine déjà des groupes qui vont se former autour d'un porte-avions et qui pourront proposer des groupes volant sur A-6, A-7, F-4, F-8, F-14 ; j'en oublie ?

Je suis vraiment ravi de la tournure des évènements sur DCS avec les annonces de modules "Guerre froide" qui s'accumulent. C'est à mon sens plus logique de proposer des appareils d'une période où l'on a plus de chances d'obtenir plus facilement une documentation de qualité. Qui plus est, nous avons trois modules soviétiques qui ont également été annoncé/teasé dernièrement avec le MiG-17, un Su-17/22 et un MiG-29 full fidelity.

Entre ce qui débarque sur DCS et dans d'autres simulateurs et la quantité de nouveaux fabricants de matériels de simulation, j'ai l'impression que le hobby qui était à deux doigts de passer l'arme à gauche est en train de se requinquer. Hâte de voir où nous en serons dans 5-10 ans.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je suis vraiment ravi de la tournure des évènements sur DCS avec les annonces de modules "Guerre froide" qui s'accumulent. C'est à mon sens plus logique de proposer des appareils d'une période où l'on a plus de chances d'obtenir plus facilement une documentation de qualité. Qui plus est, nous avons trois modules soviétiques qui ont également été annoncé/teasé dernièrement avec le MiG-17, un Su-17/22 et un MiG-29 full fidelity.


Je suis d'accord, la période de guerre froide est plus intéressante et peut-être plus facile à couvrir sans soucis de secret. Enfin je sais pas: la présence de gens (SME) capables d'aider à peaufiner un modèle de vol est probablement plus faible sur des vieux avions de 50 ans, et idem sur la doc, tout n'est pas forcément bien conservé (voir les soucis à avoir des données sur les A6M Zero par ex.).

----------


## Sigps220

Il y a aussi un Mig 23 dans les tuyaux. 

Je sens aussi qu'il y a une sorte de convergence d'appareils volant sur la période 70's - 80's : les appareils ne sont plus utilisés (sauf rares exceptions) donc les données peuvent plus facilement finir sur le domaine public. Mais les avions sont suffisamment récents pour qu'il demeure encore pas mal d'anciens pilotes.  

Cela doit être beaucoup plus complexe sur les avions plus anciens (ceux des 50's et les century fighter par exemple) car les pilotes sont plus rares et le souvenirs est plus lointain. 

L'autre truc, c'est que ces appareils sont sans doutes les plus "simples" à appréhender pour les simers que nous sommes avec un temps de vol pas extensibles : 
- Tu commences à avoir une certaines polyvalence, mais sans aller dans des systèmes fusionnés et/ou complexe 
- Tu commences à avoir une certaine ergonomie dans les appareils, ce qui rend la prise en mains plus facile

Après le truc "négatif" c'est qu'il a clairement un écart entre les possibilités / capacités des appareils Rouges et Bleus sur la période, conséquence de la stratégie assez différentes des deux blocs. Le F4 est quand même un appareil plus "capable" que le Mig 21. 

Reste sur le fond que le F4 me semble un poil trop "more of the same", là où l'Intruder me semble vraiment différent et du coup m'intéresse plus. Même si je vais sans doute me laisser tenter par les deux, là où le Tomcat m'avait complétement laissé froid (je l'ai jamais trouvé beau).

----------


## frostphoenyx

> là où le Tomcat m'avait complétement laissé froid (je l'ai jamais trouvé beau).


 ::o: 












 ::trollface::

----------


## Trooper Harley

Hello!

Je ressort de ma tanière suite à une pause sur DCS, en partie à cause de MSFS et xplane 11 (oui je n'ai pas résisté aux sirènes du vol civil...)!  ::P: 

Ayant réinstallé DCS récemment, afin de voir l'évolution depuis plus d'1 an, et je dois dire que je me rend compte que j'ai raté un paquet de truc !  ::wub::  Et ça m'intéresserai de revoler parmi vous, si des missions sont toujours aussi gentiment préparées par Flappie ?

N'ayant pas vu de rassemblement proposé ici depuis un moment mais j'ai vu passé l'existence d'un discord  :tired:  (je n'ai jamais vraiment cessé de lurker  ::siffle:: )

----------


## Setzer

On ne va pas se mentir c'est effectivement sur discord que se fait l'essentiel de l'activité, notamment les vols hebdo sui sont calés les mardi soirs  :;): 

Je t’envoie l'invit via mp si tu souhaites nous rejoindre  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

Invite envoyée Trooper, tu es le bienvenu si tu veux te joindre à nous. Prévois quand même d'avoir la carte Syrie où on est souvent, et au moins un des modules suivants si tu veux pouvoir faire toutes les soirées: F16, F/A-18, A-10, Viggen, Mirage 2000, éventuellement JF-17 ou Tomcat aussi. On fait beaucoup d'hélicos en ce moment (Huey, Mi-24 ou Ka-50, bientôt AH-64D!).

C'est plus Flappie qui organise en général mais ça empêche pas de voler tous ensemble et de s'amuser.

----------


## Trooper Harley

Effectivement, je n'ai pas la carte Syrie , mais cela tombe bien c'est les soldes en ce moment  :Fourbe: 

En avion, j'ai le Viggen et Mirage 2000 qui sont dans ta liste et tous les hélicos. Je vais essayer d'utiliser ce que j'ai déjà avant de réinvestir, mais je sens que ça va être dur de résister  :Bave: 

Edit : Vous êtes sur la béta ou stable ?

----------


## Qiou87

En général nous sommes en open beta. Ce que tu as convient très bien oui, il est rarissime qu'on ait ni Viggen, ni Mirage ou hélicos dans nos soirées. On a tout un groupe (dont je fais parti!) de fans du Viggen, et les hélicos sont aussi très appréciés chez nous. La Syrie est la meilleure carte du jeu, très clairement, et elle est immense et variée. C'est un investissement très raisonnable surtout que, comme tu dis, c'est les soldes (nouvel an chinois de mémoire) jusqu'au 7/02.

Pense aussi à installer la carte des Mariannes, elle est gratuite et nous y sommes parfois. Ca change un peu de paysages avec un environnement plus tropical.

----------


## Flappie

Aujourd'hui, DCS stable et open beta sont iso-version.

----------


## zazvolley

Ca arrive souvent ou jamais?

----------


## Qiou87

> Ca arrive souvent ou jamais?


La moitié du temps en général, à vue de nez. ED fait plus d'efforts récemment pour "pousser" les mises à jour depuis l'open beta vers la stable rapidement.

----------


## zazvolley

Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre !

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles: JDD N° 307*

*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1166632

Les 3 derniers avions du Volume 2 de Flying Circus, à savoir:

- Le Gotha GV qui devrait être publié dans notre prochaine mise à jour à la fin du mois.









-  le Handley Page 0/400 et le Sopwith Triplane prévu pour Mars.

















La carte du front occidental pour FC2 et FC3 est également en cours d'élaboration par Ugra Media mais semble avoir pris un peu de retard sur le planning. 

Coté WWII, les dév bossent à la création de nouveaux membres d'équipage de bombardiers de l'USAAF pour le B-26. Le rendu semble plutôt sympa.





Les dév travaillent actuellement sur un nouveau rendu du ciel et des astres qui devrait sortir la semaine prochaine. 

Coté Bataille de Normandie, le Ju-88 C-6 à pris un peu de retard mais devrait bientôt être prêt pour les tests bêta et être ainsi inclus dans la prochaine mise à jour.

Le post sur C6: https://www.checksix-forums.com/post...=437&p=1879930

----------


## Setzer

On a toujours pas de fenêtre de sortie pour BON?

----------


## frostphoenyx

Question : puis-je déplacer DCS World d'un disque à un autre directement sans autre manipulation que le dossier ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Yes, c'est possible. Je l'avais fait pour déplacer le jeu sur mon nouveau disque nvme.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Merci bien  :;):

----------


## pollux 18

> On a toujours pas de fenêtre de sortie pour BON?


Cette année à moins que l’actualité géopolitique s’en mêle…  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Sortie de Tiny Combat Arena en EA : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Combat_Arena/

C'est de l'arcade, c'est encore très chiche en contenu, mais ça essaye de ressembler à de la simu et c'est agréable comme tout, à jouer au pad dans le canapé avec le trackir sur la tête (nativement compatible) pour faire des sorties rapides et des frappes au sol  ::):

----------


## pollux 18

The Winter 2.0 Sale runs from 10:00am PST Feb. 23rd to 10:00am PST Mar. 9th in the IL-2 Official Webstore and on STEAM.


*L'annonce officielle*: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...ore-and-steam/



IL-2 GREAT BATTLES IN IL-2 OFFICIAL WEBSTORE

IL-2 IL-2 GREAT BATTLES ON STEAM



BOS – 85% Off
BOM – 75% Off
BOK – 75% Off
BOBP – 75% Off
FC1 – 66% Off

Tank Crew - 50% Off



GAZ-MM 72-K - 50% Off

Sd.Kfz. 10/5 Flak 38 - 50% Off



Hurricane Mk.II - 66% Off



Yak-9 – 66% Off
Yak-9T – 66% Off


Fw-190 D-9 – 75% Off
P-38 J-15 – 75% Off
U-2VS -75% Off
Ju-52/3M – 75% Off
Bf-109 G-6 – 75% Off
Yak-1B – 75% Off
Spitfire Mk. VB – 75 % Off
LA-5FN – 75% Off
HS-129 B-2 – 85% Off
P-40E-1 – 85% Off
Macchi MC.202 – 85% Off
Fw-190 A-3 – 85% Off
LA-5 Series 8 – 85% Off



Steel Birds - 50% Off (Webstore Only)

Ice Ring – 66% Off

Blazing Steppe – 75% Off
Fortress on the Volga – 75% Off

Hell Hawks Over the Bulge – 66% Off (Webstore Only)
Ten Days of Autumn – 75% Off (Webstore Only)
Havoc Over the Kuban – 75% Off (Webstore Only)
Achtung Spitfire! – 75% Off (Webstore Only)



CLIFFS OF DOVER IN IL-2 OFFICIAL WEBSTORE

CLIFFS OF DOVER ON STEAM



Cliffs of Dover: Blitz - 35% (Webstore Only)
Desert Wings: Tobruk - 20% (Webstore Only)


RISE OF FLIGHT IN ROF OFFICIAL WEBSTORE

RISE OF FLIGHT ON STEAM



All ROF Content – 75% Off

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Sortie de Tiny Combat Arena en EA : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Combat_Arena/
> 
> C'est de l'arcade, c'est encore très chiche en contenu, mais ça essaye de ressembler à de la simu et c'est agréable comme tout, à jouer au pad dans le canapé avec le trackir sur la tête (nativement compatible) pour faire des sorties rapides et des frappes au sol


J'essayerai bien, mais sans pad.

----------


## pollux 18

Quelques nouveaux screens des 3 bombardiers prévu pour le prochain patch: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment-1171195

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 GREAT BATTLES*:* JDD N°310 avec les premiers du cockpit du Me 410 A-1*


*L'annonce officielle*:  https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1171781

















Pour finir une petite vidéo du rendu du nouveau ciel




Patch prévu pour la semaine prochaine, enfin peut-être  :...:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Le module Apache de DCS est "gold", il ne devrait plus tarder à sortir.

----------


## Setzer

A priori prévu pour jeudi sauf incident de dernière minute.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> A priori prévu pour jeudi sauf incident de dernière minute.


 :Vibre:

----------


## Tugais

Salut à tous,

Hier les p'tits gars du Air Combat Sim Podcast ont publié une nouvelle interview. L'invité est Matt "Wags" Wagner, l'un des producteurs de DCS, il s'est prêté au jeu des questions/réponses pendant un peu plus d'une heure. Pour ceux qui ne sont pas particulièrement à l'aise en anglais, j'ai fait une traduction cet après-midi afin que vous puissiez en apprendre d'avantage sur l'Apache à venir demain, mais aussi d'autres sujets traitant de DCS en général (travail sur l'IA, sur les comm', sur une carte représentant le monde entier, etc. ...).

La traduction se trouve en suivant ce lien. Bonne lecture pour les plus courageux !

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Hier les p'tits gars du Air Combat Sim Podcast ont publié une nouvelle interview. L'invité est Matt "Wags" Wagner, l'un des producteurs de DCS, il s'est prêté au jeu des questions/réponses pendant un peu plus d'une heure. Pour ceux qui ne sont pas particulièrement à l'aise en anglais, j'ai fait une traduction cet après-midi afin que vous puissiez en apprendre d'avantage sur l'Apache à venir demain, mais aussi d'autres sujets traitant de DCS en général (travail sur l'IA, sur les comm', sur une carte représentant le monde entier, etc. ...).
> 
> La traduction se trouve en suivant ce lien. Bonne lecture pour les plus courageux !


Merci !

----------


## zazvolley

Merci beaucoup pour le travail de traduction accompli. J'ai apprécié la discussion et les informations données.

----------


## Sigps220

Merci beaucoup Tugais

----------


## Papanowel

Disponible sur l'open beta:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Le patch note de l'OB :

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c....7.11.21408.1/

----------


## war-p

A noter aussi que le mirage F1 est pas loin d'être dispo, il y a redkite qui a fait une vidéo du démarrage de l'avion.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Bon je vais attendre le guide de Chuck pour l'Apache parce qu'autant il est facile à faire décoller/atterrir, autant le système d'armement j'y comprends rien y'a 15 mille touches, et les tutos ingame fonctionnent à moitié.

----------


## Qiou87

> Bon je vais attendre le guide de Chuck pour l'Apache parce qu'autant il est facile à faire décoller/atterrir, autant le système d'armement j'y comprends rien y'a 15 mille touches, et les tutos ingame fonctionnent à moitié.


J'ai mappé juste WAS haut/bas/gauche/droite, le commutateur de gâchette (pour déverouiller), la détente 1/2 crans et George (idem que Petrovich). J'ai pas encore utilisé le trim. Avec ça j'arrive à engager au canon avec l'oeil (WAS haut). Ensuite tu déverouilles ta gâchette, tu cliques sur Master Arm dans le pit, et hop tu peux tirer là où tu regardes.

Ensuite tu commutes roquettes, aisément, avec WAS gauche. Tu tires en alignant le grand I avec ton vecteur vitesse. Pour la portée c'est dans la page Weapon, tu cliques en bas sur "Range 1500" et tu tapes sur le clavier à gauche dans le pit (A pour auto, pour se faciliter la vie). Idem pour canon et roquettes. La page Weapon permet aussi de sélectionner le type de roquettes si tu permets de tirer.

Et pour les Hellfire, c'est idem que le Mi24 pour les Shturm ou Ataka: toggle George menu, tu fais deux coups de George gauche pour qu'il indique bien Hellfire au milieu, tu fais un coup haut court pour désigner la zone où chercher et il t'affiche les cibles repérées (comme Petro). Tu sélectionnes la cible avec George droite court. Avec un George haut long tu passes en "free fire" et il tirera dès que possible, sinon tu mappes dans AH-64 pilot le truc qui l'autorise à tirer (Autorization to fire ou autre).

Après ça c'est moi, je préfère mapper quelques trucs, m'entraîner avec ces quelques systèmes basiques, puis en rajouter progressivement. Mais ça m'évite les 2h frustrantes, manuel sur les genoux et le nez dans le menu de commandes, pour savoir ce que je mappe ; je le fais à l'instinct, je mappe quelques trucs et je m'amuse, et ensuite j'essaie d'autres trucs et je mappe ce qu'il me manque. Parce qu'avec un module comme l'AH-64 si tu prends tout frontalement t'es face à une montagne...

Franchement rien qu'avec mes 10 trucs mappés je pouvais allumer au Hellfire, switcher roquettes en me rapprochant pour les véhicules plus légers, et terminer mon passage à courte distance au canon en tournant la tête pour ceux qui se planquaient.

Grosse déception en VR: on peut pas attraper la M4 et tirer avec.  ::sad::

----------


## frostphoenyx

Merci bien !

----------


## war-p

> J'ai mappé juste WAS haut/bas/gauche/droite, le commutateur de gâchette (pour déverouiller), la détente 1/2 crans et George (idem que Petrovich). J'ai pas encore utilisé le trim. Avec ça j'arrive à engager au canon avec l'oeil (WAS haut). Ensuite tu déverouilles ta gâchette, tu cliques sur Master Arm dans le pit, et hop tu peux tirer là où tu regardes.
> 
> Ensuite tu commutes roquettes, aisément, avec WAS gauche. Tu tires en alignant le grand I avec ton vecteur vitesse. Pour la portée c'est dans la page Weapon, tu cliques en bas sur "Range 1500" et tu tapes sur le clavier à gauche dans le pit (A pour auto, pour se faciliter la vie). Idem pour canon et roquettes. La page Weapon permet aussi de sélectionner le type de roquettes si tu permets de tirer.
> 
> Et pour les Hellfire, c'est idem que le Mi24 pour les Shturm ou Ataka: toggle George menu, tu fais deux coups de George gauche pour qu'il indique bien Hellfire au milieu, tu fais un coup haut court pour désigner la zone où chercher et il t'affiche les cibles repérées (comme Petro). Tu sélectionnes la cible avec George droite court. Avec un George haut long tu passes en "free fire" et il tirera dès que possible, sinon tu mappes dans AH-64 pilot le truc qui l'autorise à tirer (Autorization to fire ou autre).
> 
> Après ça c'est moi, je préfère mapper quelques trucs, m'entraîner avec ces quelques systèmes basiques, puis en rajouter progressivement. Mais ça m'évite les 2h frustrantes, manuel sur les genoux et le nez dans le menu de commandes, pour savoir ce que je mappe ; je le fais à l'instinct, je mappe quelques trucs et je m'amuse, et ensuite j'essaie d'autres trucs et je mappe ce qu'il me manque. Parce qu'avec un module comme l'AH-64 si tu prends tout frontalement t'es face à une montagne...
> 
> Franchement rien qu'avec mes 10 trucs mappés je pouvais allumer au Hellfire, switcher roquettes en me rapprochant pour les véhicules plus légers, et terminer mon passage à courte distance au canon en tournant la tête pour ceux qui se planquaient.
> ...


J'ai vu qu'on pouvait jouer avec la sécurité du m4  ::trollface::

----------


## Flappie

Petit easter egg, ouais.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Et ben personne l'a pris ou quoi ? vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Et ben personne l'a pris ou quoi ? vous en pensez quoi ?


Bah si mais on est tous sur Discord comme d'hab. On va faire un vol entre hélicos demain soir d'ailleurs si tu veux venir, détente vu que tout le monde débute.  :;): 

Mon avis perso:
- pilotage bien plus facile que le Mi-24, plus aseptisé que le UH-1H. Il se maîtrise très bien en vol extrêmement ras du sol, avec beaucoup moins d'inertie que le Mi-24. Je n'ai pas le Ka-50 pour comparer.
- l'armement est facile à employer surtout si on a la base du Mi-24 pour George (l'IA qui guide les Hellfire laser), ce sont les mêmes commandes. Le canon 30mm rotatif que tu vises au casque VR c'est hyper jouissif.
- les systèmes sont denses, forcément, y'en a pour quelques temps pour savoir tout maîtriser. J'en suis à la page TSD déjà, pouvoir éditer ses waypoints, ajouter des cibles etc. c'est bien pratique mais ça demande un peu d'habitude.
- Il est pas facile à poser sur un seul moteur quand on s'est fait toucher et vaut mieux tout larguer et chercher un atterrissage en roulant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Même si c'est un peu arcade (mais pas trop), je poste ici un résumé de Tiny Combat Arena par notre Sébum national (à 09:07) :

----------


## Kimuji

Ça existe encore les jeux de simu, ou action/simu à la rigueur je suis pas un intégriste du réalisme, modernes (pas du WW2) avec une vraie campagne et pas juste du combat aérien contre des IA ou des joueurs? Point bonus si c'est dynamique, j'ai l'impression qu'on a jamais fait mieux que F-22 Total Air War en matière de simulateur de conflit aérien.

----------


## Qiou87

> Ça existe encore les jeux de simu, ou action/simu à la rigueur je suis pas un intégriste du réalisme, modernes (pas du WW2) avec une vraie campagne et pas juste du combat aérien contre des IA ou des joueurs? Point bonus si c'est dynamique, j'ai l'impression qu'on a jamais fait mieux que F-22 Total Air War en matière de simulateur de conflit aérien.


En dehors de DCS:World qui est un simu hardcore, non. Tu as une composante majoritaire d'attaque au sol même si le combat aérien y est représenté. La campagne dynamique passe actuellement par un soft tiers (DCS Liberation) mais sera "prochainement" intégrée au jeu ; en l'état les campagnes de DCS sont plutôt des suites de missions scénarisées ; très immersif mais pas très dynamique.

----------


## Kimuji

Ok je vais me renseigner sur DCS Liberation. Sinon c'est quel niveau les campagnes scénarisées, ça fait pas trop homebrew?

----------


## Qiou87

> Ok je vais me renseigner sur DCS Liberation. Sinon c'est quel niveau les campagnes scénarisées, ça fait pas trop homebrew?


Non en général pour être campagne DLC y'a un certain niveau de qualité attendu. Celles de Baltic Dragon ou de Reflected sont les plus réputées.

----------


## BoZoin

> Ok je vais me renseigner sur DCS Liberation. Sinon c'est quel niveau les campagnes scénarisées, ça fait pas trop homebrew?


Il y a un google doc utilisé de la commu. Dans l'onglet campagnes tu trouveras la liste des campagnes, on est quelques un à avoir noté les campagnes que l'on a faite.

----------


## pollux 18

*IL-2 Great Battles*: *Patch 4.703* 

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...omment=1174193

"Nous avons franchi une nouvelle étape dans le développement du projet et sommes fiers de vous présenter notre dernière mise à jour 4.703, qui contient de nombreuses nouveautés impressionnantes.


Tout d'abord, il y a un nouveau chasseur lourd dans la simulation - le Ju 88 C-6 ! Il a été créé pour le module de la bataille de Normandie et il a été conçu pour éliminer facilement des cibles grâce à son impressionnant armement de tir vers l'avant. Il avait également la capacité de transporter une charge de bombes importante car il s'agissait de la cellule JU 88, ce qui en faisait un avion véritablement polyvalent.





Les deuxième et troisième gros ajouts à cette mise à jour sont du "bois lourd" de la Grande Guerre - le Handley Page O/400 et Gotha G.V pour Flying Circus Vol. II.

Le Handley Page était un géant capable de transporter jusqu'à 1 800 livres de bombes, y compris la puissante bombe de 1 650 livres. Il dispose également d'un large choix de modifications de tourelle pour l'autodéfense.
Le Gotha est aussi un bombardier lourd intéressant qui pouvait emporter jusqu'à 700 kg de bombes, mais à cause de la très longue aile et des grands ailerons placés à ses extrémités cet appareil était difficile à piloter. Les ailerons donnent un élan de lacet important, le pilote doit donc être expérimenté et comprendre la physique du processus pour le gérer correctement, en particulier à basse vitesse.






Le troisième grand ajout de la mise à jour est une nouvelle campagne historique intitulée "His Majesty's Griffons" par Alexander "BlackSix" Timoshkov. Cette campagne vous apportera de nombreuses heures de jeu de Warbird britannique dans un décor de fin de guerre. Il nécessite la carte Rhénanie du module Bodenplatte et Spitfire XIV de Battle of Normandy Premium. Si vous avez les deux modules ou décidez d'acheter les deux, c'est GRATUIT pour vous !








Le dernier gros élément de cette importante mise à jour est la nouvelle technologie de rendu améliorée de notre Sky-dome. Cette nouvelle approche se traduit par un ciel plus naturel et plus varié avec une approche basée sur la physique des couleurs du ciel, etc. corps en fonction de l'emplacement de la carte. Associez ce nouveau ciel à nos nuages ​​​​récemment améliorés et l'image qui en résulte devient beaucoup plus réaliste et plus fidèle à la vie qui rivalise avec n'importe quel produit de simulation de combat ou non."

----------


## Jokletox

Salut les canard !

Le discord où vous êtes c'est le discord officiel CPC ou le votre ? J'ai eu un désacord avec un modo du Discord Off alors je préfère demander avant ^^

J'hésite à me remettre à DCS après des années de pause...

----------


## Qiou87

> Salut les canard !
> 
> Le discord où vous êtes c'est le discord officiel CPC ou le votre ? J'ai eu un désacord avec un modo du Discord Off alors je préfère demander avant ^^
> 
> J'hésite à me remettre à DCS après des années de pause...


Non c'est un Discord spécial canards volants. On parle quasi exclusivement de DCS et on joue ensemble le mardi soir (ambiance détente, c'est pas un groupe milsim), et parfois d'autres soirs selon les dispos. Tu y es le bienvenu si tu veux, dis-le et on t'enverra un lien en MP.

D'ailleurs y'a des soldes en ce moment sur le shop DCS et sur Steam, jusqu'au 4 avril. A noter qu'on peut tester gratuitement tous les modules depuis le shop ED pour 15 jours tous les six mois.


Pour jouer avec nous le mardi soir, il faut la carte de Syrie (on y est 80% du temps, elle déchire) et un module moderne (M-2000, JF-17, F-16, F/A-18, F-14 principalement). En ce moment avec la sortie de l'Apache on fait quasiment que de l'hélico mais nos missions tolèrent tous les hélicos (UH-1H, Mi-8, Mi-24, Gazelle, Ka-50, AH-64). On essaie de faire un truc cohérent sans trop pousser à la dépense pour qu'un maximum de monde puisse venir jouer.

----------


## Jokletox

> Non c'est un Discord spécial canards volants. On parle quasi exclusivement de DCS et on joue ensemble le mardi soir (ambiance détente, c'est pas un groupe milsim), et parfois d'autres soirs selon les dispos. Tu y es le bienvenu si tu veux, dis-le et on t'enverra un lien en MP.


J'aimerai bien du coup, oui  ::): 

Et pour l'ambiance pas de soucis je connais bien, j'ai longtemps volé avec les canards (et des autruches, aussi  ::P: ) !

----------


## Flappie

Ca y est, l'Apache est dispo sur la stable/release de DCS.

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c.../2.7.11.22211/

----------


## Olis

Le Mb-339 fout le boxon pour info, crash de dcs au lancement

----------


## Qiou87

> Le Mb-339 fout le boxon pour info, crash de dcs au lancement


Ca reste un mod non supporté car ses devs sont devenus un studio pro (IndiaFoxtEcho) qui fait le MB-339 pour DCS en version payante/full fidélité, ainsi que plusieurs avions sur MSFS... Donc probable que le mod soit tombé en désuétude par manque de suivi.

----------


## Olis

> Ca reste un mod non supporté car ses devs sont devenus un studio pro (IndiaFoxtEcho) qui fait le MB-339 pour DCS en version payante/full fidélité, ainsi que plusieurs avions sur MSFS... Donc probable que le mod soit tombé en désuétude par manque de suivi.


Tout à fait ça

----------


## Catel

Question: il est assez facile de distinguer, dans ce genre de jeu, des périodes WW1 (t'as des biplans qui font crac des ailes), WW2 (t'as des Spit) ou guerre de Corée (t'as des Sabre), mais après, est-ce que vous distingueriez une ère "Guerre Froide" et une ère "contemporaine" ou bien tout ça c'est juste "l'époque moderne" ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Question: il est assez facile de distinguer, dans ce genre de jeu, des périodes WW1 (t'as des biplans qui font crac des ailes), WW2 (t'as des Spit) ou guerre de Corée (t'as des Sabre), mais après, est-ce que vous distingueriez une ère "Guerre Froide" et une ère "contemporaine" ou bien tout ça c'est juste "l'époque moderne" ?


Tu as plusieurs trucs qui distinguent les avions modernes, en combat air-air déjà: les missiles tire-et-oublie (Fox2 infrarouge à courte portée ou Fox3 radar à moyenne portée), la liaison 16 pour communiquer entre appareils et avions ou stations radar, les commandes de vol électrique qui permettent de manœuvrer beaucoup plus fort sans risque… la guerre froide a duré 40 ans en gros, tu as plusieurs générations d’appareil qui y ont été développées. Si je simplifie à mort après la période Corée tu peux distinguer la 3e génération (Mig21, 23, Mirage F1, F4 Phantom) et la 4e génération (Mig29, Su27, F15/16/18, Mirage 2000). Les seconds surclassent totalement les premiers (sauf en vitesse pure, devenue désuète).

----------


## Bacab

L'équipe de Benchmarksims vient de sortir la version 4.36 de Falcon BMS. Comme d'habitude cela ce trouve sur leur site internet : https://www.falcon-bms.com/downloads/

----------


## Flappie

> Tu as plusieurs trucs qui distinguent les avions modernes, en combat air-air déjà: les missiles tire-et-oublie (Fox2 infrarouge à courte portée ou Fox3 radar à moyenne portée), la liaison 16 pour communiquer entre appareils et avions ou stations radar, les commandes de vol électrique qui permettent de manœuvrer beaucoup plus fort sans risque… la guerre froide a duré 40 ans en gros, tu as plusieurs générations d’appareil qui y ont été développées. Si je simplifie à mort après la période Corée tu peux distinguer la 3e génération (Mig21, 23, Mirage F1, F4 Phantom) et la 4e génération (Mig29, Su27, F15/16/18, Mirage 2000). Les seconds surclassent totalement les premiers (sauf en vitesse pure, devenue désuète).


J'ajouterais une autre "frontière" technologique : l'arrivée du GPS dans les appareils et leurs armements.

----------


## Sigps220

> J'ajouterais une autre "frontière" technologique : l'arrivée du GPS dans les appareils et leurs armements.


Un autre seuil c'est la Liaison 16 et la fusion des données multicapteurs. Un Hornet avec la Liason 16 est complétement différent d'un Hornet sans L16, ça te donne une vision d'ensemble de l'environnement beaucoup plus grande. A génération égale les avions avec la L16 sont un gros crans au dessus des autres.

----------


## Flappie

> Un autre seuil c'est la Liaison 16 et la fusion des données multicapteurs. Un Hornet avec la Liason 16 est complétement différent d'un Hornet sans L16, ça te donne une vision d'ensemble de l'environnement beaucoup plus grande. A génération égale les avions avec la L16 sont un gros crans au dessus des autres.


Oui, Qiou a évoqué la L16.  :;):

----------


## Sigps220

> Oui, Qiou a évoqué la L16.


Yep, mais du coup sur la 4ème génération il y a un gap entre les appareils qui ont la L16 et les autres. De mémoire le Mirage n'a pas la L16, et les SU27, Mig-29 non plus. Ce qui place les Viper et Hornet au-dessus pour moi.

----------


## Catel

OK. Ma frontière à moi sera plus arbitraire: le film Top Gun.  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Yep, mais du coup sur la 4ème génération il y a un gap entre les appareils qui ont la L16 et les autres. De mémoire le Mirage n'a pas la L16, et les SU27, Mig-29 non plus. Ce qui place les Viper et Hornet au-dessus pour moi.


Il parlait de guerre froide, gps et fusion de données sont arrivés après. La L16 aussi n’était pas bien répandue en 1990. Si on va dans le moderne t’es obligé de distinguer 4e gen et 4+, et la 5e qui introduit des chasseurs furtifs.

----------


## Sigps220

> Il parlait de guerre froide, gps et fusion de données sont arrivés après. La L16 aussi n’était pas bien répandue en 1990. Si on va dans le moderne t’es obligé de distinguer 4e gen et 4+, et la 5e qui introduit des chasseurs furtifs.


Yep my bad. J'avais oublié qu'on parlait d'appareils "guerre froide". Du coup, effectivement les 4ème gen c'est essentiellement un radar "capable" qui permet notamment un ciblage vers le bas, l'arrivé des premières bombes à guidage laser (normalement en nombre assez limité si on arrête la période à 1989). 
Mais pas de bombes à guidage GPS, pas de GPS pour la Nav (mais tu as des centrales INS précises), pas d'AIM-120 (ni aucun missile à guidage radar actif).

----------


## Qiou87

L’AIM-54 Phenix du Tomcat c’est pas un peu l’exception justement? Je le connais pas bien mais il me semblait que c’était un Fox3. Effectivement j’oubliais la capacité look-down shoot-down qui est arrivée en cours de route et apporte un vrai plus.

----------


## Bacab

> L’AIM-54 Phenix du Tomcat c’est pas un peu l’exception justement? Je le connais pas bien mais il me semblait que c’était un Fox3. Effectivement j’oubliais la capacité look-down shoot-down qui est arrivée en cours de route et apporte un vrai plus.


L'AIM-54 c'est un peu une catégorie à lui tout seul. Il peut se comporter comme un Fox-1 ou comme un Fox-3 selon le mode de tir et sa phase de vol.

----------


## Sigps220

> L’AIM-54 Phenix du Tomcat c’est pas un peu l’exception justement? Je le connais pas bien mais il me semblait que c’était un Fox3. Effectivement j’oubliais la capacité look-down shoot-down qui est arrivée en cours de route et apporte un vrai plus.


Oui l'AIM-54 c'est tellement particulier que je ne l'évoquais pas. Effectivement c'est un Fox-3 et le Tomcat à la possibilité d'engager simultanément plusieurs cibles, dans certaines conditions mieux qu'un Hornet. 

Le Tomcat est complétement à part et perso, je le mets plutôt dans la catégorie des 4ème génération+ (si on adopte cette notion de génération qui reste assez arbitraire) : Tu as quasiment les mêmes possibilités que les Hornet et Viper

----------


## Qiou87

La notion de génération est d’autant plus arbitraire que ca évolue durant la vie d’un avion. Un F-16A block 10 vs. un F-16C block 70 c’est pas vraiment comparable. Même chose entre un Rafale F1 et un F4, les capacités sont très différentes, c’est comparable sur plein d’autres avions. Ce qui handicape un peu le Tomcat (si on raisonne sur le B, le A étant bridé par ses moteurs foireux) c’est la nécessité absolue du RIO même en combat air-air. Les avions ultérieurs ont réussi a mieux intégrer les systèmes pour qu’un seul pilote puisse assurer cette mission. En cas de conflit haute intensité devoir coller 2 mecs par avion peut s’avérer handicapant.

----------


## Sigps220

Coin les canards volants, après près de 12 mois sans voler, je vais prendre quelques jours de congés sans les enfants et je compte en profiter pour dépoussièrer le HOTAS. J'anticipe pour essayer de réactiver les réflexes et j'ai repris la lecture du guide de Chuck pour le Hornet. Mais j'aimerai plutôt voler que de passer du temps dans l'éditeur de mission. 

Vous auriez sous le coude des missions "d'entrainement" pour Hornet / Viper (ça pourrait être l'occasion de lancer le Viper que j'ai jamais allumer) même très basique sur les "nouvelles cartes" de Syrie et des Mariannes ?

----------


## Setzer

Erf j'ai bien ce que tu demandes mais uniquement sur Caucase... Et viens sur le discord, tu auras plus de réponses !

----------


## Catel

J'ai fait ça !! J'espère que ça vous intéressera  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Merci Catel ! J'ai commencé à regarder : je crois bien que tous les simus auxquels j'ai joué sont présents dans la liste.  :;):

----------


## jeanba

Il manque FS1.0 (1981), qui incluiat un mode "combat aérien" où tu pouvais tirer sur des pixels:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micros..._Simulator_1.0

C'est le premier simulateur sur lequel j'ai fait du combat aérien (sur apple II)

----------


## Catel

Comme ce n'est qu'un mode de jeu secondaire, je ne l'ai pas inclus.

----------


## jeanba

> Comme ce n'est qu'un mode de jeu secondaire, je ne l'ai pas inclus.


ok, mais à notre age, c'était le seul qui nous intéressait

----------


## Papanowel



----------


## Qiou87

Le trailer où tu te demandes si c'est pour la carte, ou le F-15E (qui n'est pas sorti ni daté).  ::lol::  Superbes images et montage de G.Skouras dont je recommande la chaîne YT d'ailleurs.

Je vais regarder les premiers retours avec grand intérêt avant de l'acheter. Le niveau de détails (imagerie satellite) a l'air super en altitude mais assez bof en bas selon les zones. Plus inquiétant, les performances sur les streams que j'ai vu n'étaient pas idéales non plus. Rien d'inquiétant en Early Access, mais ça peut valoir le coup d'attendre un peu, Razbam étant un petit nouveau en terme de carte sur DCS.

----------


## Papanowel

> Je vais regarder les premiers retours avec grand intérêt avant de l'acheter. Le niveau de détails (imagerie satellite) a l'air super en altitude mais assez bof en bas selon les zones. Plus inquiétant, les performances sur les streams que j'ai vu n'étaient pas idéales non plus. Rien d'inquiétant en Early Access, mais ça peut valoir le coup d'attendre un peu, Razbam étant un petit nouveau en terme de carte sur DCS.


Pareil, avant d'acheter quoi que ce soit, j'attends surtout les assets qui viendront compléter la carte parce qu'en l'état ça ne m'intéresse guère. Une fois qu'on aura la plupart des éléments pour recréer un semblant de guerre des Malouines ça pourra être sympa même si ce ne sont que des IAs.

----------


## Qiou87

> Pareil, avant d'acheter quoi que ce soit, j'attends surtout les assets qui viendront compléter la carte parce qu'en l'état ça ne m'intéresse guère. Une fois qu'on aura la plupart des éléments pour recréer un semblant de guerre des Malouines ça pourra être sympa même si ce ne sont que des IAs.


Un asset pack est prévu et la vidéo te montre bien quelques navires notamment - possible que l'asset pack sorte aujourd'hui aussi, avec éventuellement une partie seulement des assets. J'attends de voir la politique commerciale, ça parlait d'un pack payant ce qui est une énorme erreur à mon sens (pack payant = splitte la communauté, donc les gens achètent pas car on peut pas s'en servir dans les campagnes DLC ou les missions multijoueur). Faut bien que les gars bouffent mais le système actuel (pas le pack = peux pas jouer) dans DCS est archi-nul.

N'étant pas branché reproduction historique, je me fiche un peu plus d'avoir de quoi reproduire le conflit ; vu du côté argentin ce serait de longues missions en A4 ou Mirage III pour espérer larguer une bombe sur un bateau (ou un des 5 Exocet qu'ils avaient), et côté britannique t'as surtout de la CAP avec un transit long dans une météo merdique avant de pouvoir rester 10min sur zone parce que tu as peu de pétrole dans les Sea Harrier, avec peu d'engagements au final (basé sur ma lecture de Hostile Skies par David Morgan).

La carte m'intéresse plus pour ses possibilités de scénarios fictifs, ses paysages très différents de ce qu'on a déjà ingame. Les montagnes des Andes, les nombreux fjords, tout ceci peut amener des choses différentes pour jouer en multi (parce que bon, du désert, on en a bouffé).

----------


## Sigps220

Je suis très partagé par la map Malouines. D'un côté je me dis que c'est cool d'avoir une carte sans sable. D'un autre côté, l'environnement des Malouines c'est pas ce qui m'attire le plus. Le planes set de DCS me semble incohérent avec cette période et l'idée de faire une version "modernisé" du conflit de 1982 relève d'une uchronie compliquée : Quels seraient les appareils en possession des Argentins début 2000 ? En partant également du postulat que la situation économique Argentine ne s'est pas effondrée. 

Pour le coup, le point de divergence de l'uchronie me semble difficile à trouver pour être intéressant.




> N'étant pas branché reproduction historique, je me fiche un peu plus d'avoir de quoi reproduire le conflit ; vu du côté argentin ce serait de longues missions en A4 ou Mirage III pour espérer larguer une bombe sur un bateau (ou un des 5 Exocet qu'ils avaient), et côté britannique t'as surtout de la CAP avec un transit long dans une météo merdique avant de pouvoir rester 10min sur zone parce que tu as peu de pétrole dans les Sea Harrier, avec peu d'engagements au final (basé sur ma lecture de Hostile Skies par David Morgan).
> 
> La carte m'intéresse plus pour ses possibilités de scénarios fictifs, ses paysages très différents de ce qu'on a déjà ingame. Les montagnes des Andes, les nombreux fjords, tout ceci peut amener des choses différentes pour jouer en multi (parce que bon, du désert, on en a bouffé).


Historiquement, le conflit des Malouines n'est pas hyper palpitant pour un joueur virtuel (surtout non Anglais). Des avions avec peu d'emports, peu de capacité, qui sont en limite de portée donc avec encore moins d'emport et des phases de nav très longue sans être passionnante : vol au dessus de la mer. 

Le scénario alternatif qui me semble le plus palpitant ça me semble un truc dans le style : 
- Les argentins se sont emparés des Malouines et de son aéroport (qui a été rallongé par rapport à celui de 1982), les Argentins sont équipés d'appareil plus modernes : On pourrait imaginer JF-17, M2000, F16 : Missions CAP, Anti Navire, éventuellement un peu de CAS si les anglais ont repris pied sur West Falkand
- Les anglais rassemblent l'invincible armada alternative : Ils ont des Harriers et des F18 : la flotte est uchronique et contient CVN et LHA + des hélicos : Missions plus "classiques" et variées : Anti-navire, CAP, CAS, Frappe au sol diverses et variées. 

Le truc qui peut bloquer c'est que le scénario anglais impose nécessairement des opérations aéronavale, car qu'il n'y a qu'un seul aéroport sur l'ile, ceux sur le continent sont très loin, sauf si Razbam a charcuté les distances pour rapprocher le continent (ce qui ne serait pas idiot en soit mais ferait sans doute hurler la communauté) : Or je ne suis pas certain que l'ensemble des joueurs de DCS soit à l'aise avec les opérations aéronavales.

----------


## war-p

> Je suis très partagé par la map Malouines. D'un côté je me dis que c'est cool d'avoir une carte sans sable.


T'es au courant pour Punta Arenas?  ::P: 

Sinon, je pense que l'intérêt se trouve dans les scénarii de fiction avec pourquoi pas des invasions de la terre de feu. Parce qu'on va pas se le cacher, faire 4h de nav au dessus de l'eau pour lâcher une bombe et repartir aussi sec parceque short coco, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus passionnant.
A voir aussi côté hélico, ça peut être fun.

----------


## Papanowel

> N'étant pas branché reproduction historique, je me fiche un peu plus d'avoir de quoi reproduire le conflit ; vu du côté argentin ce serait de longues missions en A4 ou Mirage III pour espérer larguer une bombe sur un bateau (ou un des 5 Exocet qu'ils avaient), et côté britannique t'as surtout de la CAP avec un transit long dans une météo merdique avant de pouvoir rester 10min sur zone parce que tu as peu de pétrole dans les Sea Harrier, avec peu d'engagements au final (basé sur ma lecture de Hostile Skies par David Morgan).
> 
> La carte m'intéresse plus pour ses possibilités de scénarios fictifs, ses paysages très différents de ce qu'on a déjà ingame. Les montagnes des Andes, les nombreux fjords, tout ceci peut amener des choses différentes pour jouer en multi (parce que bon, du désert, on en a bouffé).


Ah mais je ne visais clairement pas la reconstitution d'attaques liées à cette guerre mais plutôt le contenu supplémentaire qui apporte un peu plus de diversités à DCS et surtout des assets remis au gout du jour.

Voici la liste des véhicules qui arriveront un peu plus tard:

* Naval:*

    Castle class patrol vessel
    Harbour tug
    HMS Invincible aircraft carrier
    HMS Achilles frigate
    HHS Andromeda frigate
    HMS Ariadne frigate
    Almirante Lynch frigate
    Almirante Condell frigate
    Santa Fe frigate
    ARA Veinticincol.de Maya (currently being worked on and will be included during EA)

*Vehicles:*

    LARC V
    TACR2A

*Placeable:*

    Tower crane
    Small lighthouse
    Wind turbine (Offshore and Land based)
    KAT345L Excavator

Pas de Pucara, Sea Harrier, Mirage III, Super-Etendard et j'en passe, dommage ça aurait été du contenu ia supplémentaire pour DCS world.

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...antic_terrain/

----------


## Qiou87

Le Pucara et le Mirage IIIE ont été montrés (modèles 3D) par Razbam. Possible que ce soit pour plus tard, je crois que le Pucara était envisagé comme module payant/pilotage (donc asset IA gratos), mais faut pas l'attendre de suite vu les délais de production et le nombre de projets en chantier chez eux (le prochain à sortir sera le F-15E, cette année en théorie, puis éventuellement Mig-23).

Razbam a annoncé que certains assets seraient inclus dans le cœur du jeu et donc gratuit, dans la prochaine mise à jour car ED avait des tests à faire. J'approuve totalement. Ils ont aussi détaillé ce qu'il leur reste à faire pendant l'early access dans ce post, c'est transparent et ça me plaît. 

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait que plus d'assets dans le cœur du jeu, c'est toujours bien, ça offre des possibilités supplémentaires.

----------


## Papanowel

> Le Pucara et le Mirage IIIE ont été montrés (modèles 3D) par Razbam. Possible que ce soit pour plus tard, je crois que le Pucara était envisagé comme module payant/pilotage (donc asset IA gratos).


C'est déjà un plus, de même que le Sea King s'il est toujours dans les cartons.

Parce qu'en l'état, on va se retrouver avec HMS Invicible seulement capable de transporter des Apaches et Harrier US.  ::siffle::

----------


## Aghora

Bonjour, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté.

Il y a une réduction de -30% sur le Mi-24P et je me tâte à l'acheter. Pour ceux qui galéraient à stabiliser leur Ka-50 en vol, est ce que le pilotage de ce tank volant est plus facile ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Bonjour, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté.
> 
> Il y a une réduction de -30% sur le Mi-24P et je me tâte à l'acheter. Pour ceux qui galéraient à stabiliser leur Ka-50 en vol, est ce que le pilotage de ce tank volant est plus facile ?


Je n'ai pas le Ka-50, j'ai le Huey, le Mi-24 et l'AH-64. L'AH-64 est le plus facile à piloter, le Huey le plus instinctif. Le Mi-24 a beaucoup plus d'inertie que les deux autres, il est très lourd. Personnellement, je l'adore, mais c'est que j'ai mis du temps à le dompter. Si tu n'es pas à l'aise en hélico, ce n'est pas le bon choix, sauf si tu es prêt à investir 10-15h pour l'apprivoiser. Une fois qu'on l'apprivoise il est vraiment hyper agréable, mais il demande de l'entraînement rien que sur le pilotage. La partie systèmes est simple en revanche.

----------


## Setzer

Perso je trouve que c'est l'helico le plus difficile à maitriser niveau pilotage pur.

----------


## Qiou87

> Perso je trouve que c'est l'helico le plus difficile à maitriser niveau pilotage pur.


VRSSSSSS....  ::rolleyes:: 

C'est aussi le plus polyvalent et ça mérite de le dire: missile air-air infrarouge, missile guidé antichar, roquettes non-guidées, bombes à fragmentation, canon de 30mm, transport de troupes... c'est un très gros couteau suisse. Et son cockpit est super beau (en VR  ::wub:: ). Mais oui, on est d'accord, en pilotage c'est le plus dur à bien dompter. Mais c'est aussi un truc cool à propos de ce module: une fois que tu as pris le temps de le maîtriser, t'es super content, c'est pas juste un machin où tu pousses la manette des gaz et pointe le nez vers le ciel pour qu'il décolle.

----------


## Bopnc

> Il y a une réduction de -30% sur le Mi-24P et je me tâte à l'acheter. Pour ceux qui galéraient à stabiliser leur Ka-50 en vol, est ce que le pilotage de ce tank volant est plus facile ?


Le Mi24 est beaucoup plus compliqué que le Ka50 niveau stabilisation/manipulation. 

J'avais longtemps piloté le Ka50 sans palonnier, juste avec le twist du Joystick. Ça se fait.

Sur le Mi24, c'est difficilement envisageable. Les manœuvres à faible vitesse sont particulièrement traitres.

----------


## Aghora

Roooh zut !

----------


## Flappie

Tout dépend de ce que tu trouvais dur sur le Ka-50 : certaines personnes galèrent avec le trim du Ka-50 (l'appareil monte en chandelle "sans raison" - en fait c'est un souci d'utilisation, pas un bug).

Le Mi-24 n'a pas de trim compliqué à appréhender, donc de ce point de vue, il est plus simple. Il est rustique, quoi. Après, je rejoins les autres : c'est un hélico bizarre en ce sens qu'il a "besoin" de vitesse pour être stable. Il est conçu pour voler vite en ligne droite, ce qui fait que toutes les autres phases du vol sont rendues délicates, notamment l'atterro.

En résumé : c'est l'hélico le plus dur à faire atterrir, et il faut faire des passes en ligne droite avec de larges demi-tours.

----------


## Qiou87

> Il est conçu pour voler vite en ligne droite, ce qui fait que toutes les autres phases du vol sont rendues délicates, notamment l'atterro.
> 
> En résumé : c'est l'hélico le plus dur à faire atterrir, et il faut faire des passes en ligne droite avec de larges demi-tours.


Sans jouer les Experts CPC, il me semble que les ailes assez larges sont un point majeur du design: elles aident avec la portance pour le vol rapide justement, et il est très stable à 200km/h+. Attention, au delà de 340km/h le bout des pales qui avancent dépasse le mur du son, générant une onde de choc de ce côté-là (droite) et un décrochage latéral qui emmène en tonneau et qui peut devenir irrécupérable si on agit pas très vite. Du fait des ailes aussi, lors d'une transition en vol stationnaire une part importante du flux des pales se retrouve directement sur les ailes ce qui oblige à mettre beaucoup plus de collectif (puissance) que sur un hélico standard. Si on oublie on entre très rapidement en VRS et on s'écrase.
Donc oui, le design du machin le rend très spécial à piloter. Mais comme certains adorent les vieux avions type Mig-21 dans DCS justement parce qu'ils ont des particularités, et d'autres préfèrent les calculettes volantes stables qu'on ne prendra jamais en défaut comme le F/A-18, le Mi-24 demande d'apprendre ses spécificités.

@Aghora: si tu as DCS stand-alone tu peux aisément le tester 2 semaines avec leur programme d'essai. Tu pourras ainsi te faire ton propre avis. Ce programme est valable pour tous les modules, 2 semaines d'essai par module tous les ans (ou c'est 6 mois?).

----------


## Setzer

6 mois.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Sortie du Mirage F1 en Early Access le 20 juillet.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Le mirage F1 est sorti.

----------


## Qiou87

> Le mirage F1 est sorti.


Et il est super:
- cockpit très chouette, il rend super bien en VR, y'a une tonne de petits détails qui montrent qu'Aerges y a mis son cœur
- le radar vaut le détour à lui tout seul avec son écran d'oscilloscope, sa coiffe de protection (en VR faut vraiment se pencher comme les vrais pilotes, c'est top pour l'immersion)
- le modèle de vol est très intéressant, sans assistance électronique de partout il faut faire attention à pas le brusquer mais il réagit très bien, et la cellule donne aussi des retours sonores quand on la brusque (j'ai eu plusieurs bruits différents quand je stressais l'avion avec des manœuvres sèches)
- l'ambiance sonore, justement, est très soignée ; outre les bruits de cellule et le moteur, bien sûr, l'avionique fait des tas de bruits (alarmes diverses) et on entend le pilote respirer normalement dans son masque + la respiration forcée lorsqu'on prend des G

Ca reste un avion de 3e génération avec de l'armement non guidé et du Fox1/Fox2 à courte portée en air-air ; pensez plutôt F-5E mais plus agile et beaucoup plus rapide/puissant. Les performances en vol sont similaires à un avion de 4e génération type F-16C, la sécurité du FBW et les gizmos électroniques en moins.

Je trouve personnellement que cela fait un très bon ajout pour DCS pour étoffer la période 70s-80s qui colle bien au jeu (j'entends par là que l'aspect guerre électronique étant pratiquement absent, tout ce qui est post-80s dans DCS est un peu simplifié). A côté du F-14A, du F-5E, du Huey, du Mi-24, du Mig-21bis et du futur Mig-23 on aura un groupe de modules très sympas pour cette période, et de quoi faire de supers scénarios en multi sans la prise de tête de "et mon viseur casque il est pas aligné", "pourquoi j'arrive pas à passer mon pod laser en vision thermique", "je comprends pas mon missile de croisière a tapé la montagne avec 150nm de vol" etc.

----------


## Flappie

> Je trouve personnellement que cela fait un très bon ajout pour DCS pour étoffer la période 70s-80s qui colle bien au jeu (j'entends par là que l'aspect guerre électronique étant pratiquement absent, tout ce qui est post-80s dans DCS est un peu simplifié). A côté du F-14A, du F-5E, du Huey, du Mi-24, du Mig-21bis et du futur Mig-23 on aura un groupe de modules très sympas pour cette période, et de quoi faire de supers scénarios en multi sans la prise de tête de "et mon viseur casque il est pas aligné", "pourquoi j'arrive pas à passer mon pod laser en vision thermique", "je comprends pas mon missile de croisière a tapé la montagne avec 150nm de vol" etc.


 :Vibre: 
Je vois que tu es conquis ! J'aurais voulu jouer avec vous hier mais j'étais en train de bricoler chez un copain. Hâte de tâter de la mission fin 70 début 80. Et vivement qu'on se fasse des missions 2000 + F1 aussi !!

----------


## Qiou87

> Je vois que tu es conquis ! J'aurais voulu jouer avec vous hier mais j'étais en train de bricoler chez un copain. Hâte de tâter de la mission fin 70 début 80. Et vivement qu'on se fasse des missions 2000 + F1 aussi !!


Je pense reprendre ma mission d'insertion très basse altitude en Iran avec le couple M2K / F1 à la place des F-16. Et développer quelques scénarios avec ces modules qui se pilotent "aux fesses" pour nos soirées. J'ai oublié le Viggen dans les modules de cette période aussi. Je nous vois bien faire un peu de SEAD face à des SA-2/SA-3/SA-5 avec des techniques de sioux sans HARM, taper des convois de pickups sur des routes en devant s'aligner parfaitement sur la route, intercepter des bombardiers en altitude avec les seules infos d'un GCI vu la portée de nain du radar...

J'ai juste testé 1h, mais j'ai trouvé pratiquement que du positif dans ce module. Et vu que beaucoup de nos canards volants n'ont pas 50h de vol par mois, un module simple dans son armement (vise et tire, en gros) avec en plus un pilotage plus enthousiasmant qu'une calculette à ailes, je trouve que c'est sympa comme approche. Avec zéro expérience du jet et mes heures en Mirage 2000C bien loin dans le rétro en 2020, j'ai malgré tout pu sauter dans le F1, taxi, décoller et atterrir sans grosse difficulté, employer l'armement A/S... Essaie de faire pareil dans un A-10CII ou un F/A-18C en débutant. Le F1 va bien sûr demander de l'expérience pour en tirer le meilleur, comprendre comment bien le manœuvrer en combat air-air, dans quelles situations son radar est le plus performant, où viser pour tirer roquettes ou bombes... mais dans l'ensemble y'a juste 2-3 trucs à cliquer pour faire chaque chose, y'a ni sorcellerie ni procédures complexes dans les MFDs à mémoriser.

Après c'est pas une grosse surprise, je préfère déjà le Mi-24 au AH-64D. La période 60s-80s semble mieux me convenir.

----------


## war-p

Il a effectivement l'air très bien ce module, bon en ce moment je vole plus sur dcs, mais je le prendrai peut être soldé  ::): 
Par contre j'ai vu que pour larguer des bombes et des roquettes, faut le faire à la règle de calcul, ça va être folklo ça
 ::XD::

----------


## SergeyevK

Oui, il est très chouette ce Mirage F1, bonne surprise !
C’est aussi une période qui me convient plus que les ordinateurs volants.
Il ne faut pas non plus oublier le F-4E qui devrait être très bien aussi… quand il sera disponible…  ::):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Il est même excellent, je m'éclate avec depuis hier sans contenu, il m'a fait ressortir les armes alors que je ne volais plus que civil c'est une pure réussite.

----------


## Papanowel

J'ai raté un épisode ou c'est un nouveau module en préparation?





Edit: entre-temps la dernière newsletter est sortie et c'est effectivement un nouveau module  :Bave:

----------


## Tugais

La période Cold War a définitivement la cote en ce moment. Joie \o/

----------


## Tugais

Yop !

J'ai retranscris et traduit l'interview donné par Heatblur mardi dernier au Air Combat Sim Podcast. Ca cause de Tomcat, d'Eurofighter et du Phantom à venir cette année. Si vous n'avez pas le temps d'écouter l'intégralité des 1h15 d'interview ou que vous êtes fâché avec Shakespear, vous pouvez trouver ma trad' en suivant ce lien - Dropbox - pour télécharger le doc.

Bonne lecture.

----------


## Qiou87

Merci à toi, c’est toujours plus digeste et rapide qu’une grosse heure de podcast!

----------


## SergeyevK

> Yop !
> 
> J'ai retranscris et traduit l'interview donné par Heatblur mardi dernier au Air Combat Sim Podcast. Ca cause de Tomcat, d'Eurofighter et du Phantom à venir cette année. Si vous n'avez pas le temps d'écouter l'intégralité des 1h15 d'interview ou que vous êtes fâché avec Shakespear, vous pouvez trouver ma trad' en suivant ce lien - Dropbox - pour télécharger le doc.
> 
> Bonne lecture.


Merci pour ce condensé !

----------


## Papanowel

Et encore une nouvelle carte en développement sur DCS après la péninsule de Kola.

La région du Sinai.

----------


## Jokletox

Ca va finir par être compliqué de trouver des gens qui ont tous les même cartes pour jouer ensemble, en dehors des map gratuite... Faut vraiment qu'ils fassent un système à la IL-2 pour pouvoir jouer en multi sur n'importe quelle carte.

----------


## cdarylb

> Yop !
> 
> J'ai retranscris et traduit l'interview donné par Heatblur mardi dernier au Air Combat Sim Podcast. Ca cause de Tomcat, d'Eurofighter et du Phantom à venir cette année. Si vous n'avez pas le temps d'écouter l'intégralité des 1h15 d'interview ou que vous êtes fâché avec Shakespear, vous pouvez trouver ma trad' en suivant ce lien - Dropbox - pour télécharger le doc.
> 
> Bonne lecture.


Un grand merci Tugais !

----------


## Qiou87

> Ca va finir par être compliqué de trouver des gens qui ont tous les même cartes pour jouer ensemble, en dehors des map gratuite... Faut vraiment qu'ils fassent un système à la IL-2 pour pouvoir jouer en multi sur n'importe quelle carte.


Je pense que tu as un point intéressant ici. Possible que le multi se concentre sur 2-3 cartes que tout le monde achète, puis que les autres soient utilisées en solo, ou lors de plus petites missions multi spécialisées. Je pense que Syrie va rester la carte payante pour le multi, avec PG utilisée surtout par des campagnes solo payantes. South Atlantic n’a pas enthousiasmé grand monde chez les canards, Sinai on verra mais j’ai des doutes. Kola semble assez unanimement plaire dans son concept et pourrait devenir un second théâtre où nous jouons la majorité de nos missions. On verra bien.

Ne boudons pas notre plaisir d’avoir de nombreux choix en approche. Mais effectivement je doute que les communautés multi puissent imposer l’achat de 200€ de cartes pesant 500GB pour pouvoir jouer, ca serait trop dommageable à leur fréquentation.

----------


## Empnicolas

Retour sur les missions du mardi soir:

----------


## lancelot802

salut je viens de lancer IL2, il me parle d'une maj battle of normandy mais il y'à rien d'accessible dans le jeu. C'est un ajout payant? c'est dispo? c'est bien?

----------


## Flappie

Salut. C'est un tout nouvel ajout payant.
Comme d'habitude, tu peux voler sur la carte gratuitement en multijoueur.

Ne volant plus sur IL-2 depuis un moment, je n'ai pas testé, mais je crois qu'il y a des canards qui sont déjà passés à la caisse. Alors, les canards, elle est bien cette Normandie sous IL-2 ?

----------


## jeanba

> Salut. C'est un tout nouvel ajout payant.
> Comme d'habitude, tu peux voler sur la carte gratuitement en multijoueur.
> 
> Ne volant plus sur IL-2 depuis un moment, je n'ai pas testé, mais je crois qu'il y a des canards qui sont déjà passés à la caisse. Alors, les canards, elle est bien cette Normandie sous IL-2 ?


La carte et les avions sont bien.
Tu peux survoler les plages du débarquement avec tous les landing ships ..., c'est cool.
En terme de carrière, les campagnes monomoteurs basées depuis l'Angleterre posent des problèmes d'autonomie et de réglage.
Mais globalement, c'est dans la ligné des précédents avec une carte magnifique et de nouveaux avions

----------


## Flappie

Info importante pour ceux/celles qui auraient loupé l'info : un lead dev de 1C vient de rejoindre Asobo (Flight Simulator). Il a officié auparavant sur Rise of Flight et IL-2 Great Battles.  ::trollface::

----------


## Chaussette

Le MSCFS se précise.....

----------


## SergeyevK

Ce serait bien. J’ai d’excellents souvenirs de CFS2.

Oooooh oui CFS2 !  :Bave: 
Avec mon Sidewinder FFB branché sur le port joystick de la carte son.  ::):

----------


## lancelot802

Merci, je le trouve pas sur steam "battle of normandy" c'est normal?

----------


## jeanba

> Merci, je le trouve pas sur steam "battle of normandy" c'est normal?


Il faudra attendre un peu selon les auteurs

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le MSCFS se précise.....


Pas forcément 
Han dit qu'il a commencé sous fs98, et que pour lui le combat aérien n'est pas l'essentiel,  surtout dans le contexte actuel 
Et Asobo à répété à plusieurs reprises que ce n'est pas dans leurs projets

----------


## Setzer

Perso c'est la meilleure carte de IL2 actuellement.

----------


## Catel

Il n'est pas apparu sur ce topic alors que ackboo en a parlé dans l'Emission : un simarcade en développement !! Le dev doit avoir à peine commencé, il est prévu pour fin 2023 (donc je pense pas avant 2024)
C'est du Top Gun en F-18, avec pas beaucoup de moyens... mais c'est le seul jeu du genre avec Tiny Combat Arena.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ersonic_Fight/

----------


## Setzer

Bah ya ptet pas beaucoup de budget mais franchement c'est propre !

----------


## bigcake

Bonjour la communauté
Bien que m'étant inscrit il y a plusieurs années sur ce forum (je ne sais pour quelle obscure raison), je n'avais jamais posté de message.
Et bien, voilà, je l'ignorai à l'époque, mais c'était pour concrétiser aujourd'hui.

Bref, je me permets de vous exposer les raisons de ce message si tardif.
Je me suis mis à DCS il y a environ un an. Et bien que je m'amuse en solo, j'avoue que le jeu parait parfois bien vide dans ce mode de jeu.
Du coup, je suis à la recherche de personnes prêtes à m'accompagner dans mes heures de vols afin d'égayer celles-ci et de m'aider à progresser, voire à progresser ensemble (parce que j'avoue que seul, c'est toujours plus dur qu'à plusieurs).
Et quitte à passer des heures avec de la compagnie dans mon cockpit, autant que ce soit avec des personnes de goût. Et qui peut avoir meilleurs goût que quelqu'un qui lit Canard PC ?

Je me permets de vous détailler les modules que je possède :
- FA-18 : c'est celui sur lequel j'ai le plus volé et que je "maitrise" le mieux (mais encore de nombreuses lacunes).
- A-10C II : un peu pratiqué
- AV-8B, F-16 : j'ai juste fait le con avec, aucune maitrise
- Spitfire : pour tester les warbirds
- Le super-carrier : pour les opérations aéronavales avec le F18
- toutes les maps disponibles.

Au niveau des périphériques :
- un HOTAS Saitek X56
- un palonnier Flight Rudder Pedals
- un TrackIR

Voilà, je pense que j'ai fait le tour du sujet.
Merci de me tenir au courant s'il y a des intéressés (je précise que je suis un noob total pour ce qui est du jeu en multi).

----------


## Tugais

Hello !

L'écrasante majorité des canards qui étaient présents sur ce fil ont migré vers un serveur Discord. L'adresse n'est pas publique mais je suis sûr que l'un des canards le fréquentant devrait te contacter rapidement et partager avec toi le lien vers le serveur par MP.

----------


## bigcake

Super
Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Qiou87

C’est fait. Effectivement on est sur notre Discord et on squatte souvent les soirées d’un autre groupe pour faire des sorties plus grosses. On arrive en général à voler ensemble 1x par semaine, parfois plus, et parfois ca tombe a l’eau pendant les vacances. Pas de prise de tête chez nous côté procédures et on a plein de monde qui aime guider les nouveaux.

----------


## Ranger 28

Je relance mon annonce ici :

Je vends mon warthog équipé du mini stick de deltasim. Il est en très bon état dans sa boite d'origine : 300 €   ---VENDU---

Frais de port en +

Je suis sur le sud de Toulouse. Donc remise en mains propres possible sur le 31. Sinon expédition via mondial relay ou la poste après réception du règlement.
Photos dispos, n'hésitez pas à demander

----------


## Chaussette

> Je relance mon annonce ici :
> 
> Je vends mon warthog équipé du mini stick de deltasim. Il est en très bon état dans sa boite d'origine : 300 €
> 
> Frais de port en +
> 
> Je suis sur le sud de Toulouse. Donc remise en mains propres possible sur le 31. Sinon expédition via mondial relay ou la poste après réception du règlement.
> Photos dispos, n'hésitez pas à demander


J'ajoute une précision : j'ai acheté un autre module à Ranger, cette semaine : emballage parfait, envoi rapide et état du produit absolument impeccable !  ::wub:: 
Je recommande chaudement

----------


## julian

Hello, impossible de trouver le profile x52 pour le mirage 2000C dans DCS 2.7, quelqu'un en aurait-il un sous la main ?

----------


## julian

Hello, impossible de trouver le profile x52 pour le mirage 2000C dans DCS 2.7, quelqu'un en aurait-il un sous la main ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello. Tu peux en trouver sur le site de DCS :
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c.../?PER_PAGE=100

Genre celui-là :
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3316158/

----------


## Shinssue

Salut et bonne année.

Je me souviens avoir fait une formation avec les canards mais avec l'équipement de l'époque(vieux stickX de PS3), ce n'était pas agréable à jouer.

Maintenant que je suis équipé pour Star Citizen, un pédalier et double joystick VKB dont celui de gauche avec le mod Throttle(penché à 45° pour qu'il ai moins froid), j'ai bien envie de relancer DCS.
Je regarde et prends des notes sur les vidéos Zero to Hero de Ralfidude, mais j'ai envie de me concentré sur la F/A18 ou le F-5 qui selon quelques posts reddit "Facile à prendre en main, difficile à masterisé".

Ces deux avions sont de bonnes entrées? 
Des canards font encore des formations sur leurs temps libres?

----------


## Qiou87

> Ces deux avions sont de bonnes entrées? 
> Des canards font encore des formations sur leurs temps libres?


Salut,

Le F-5 est un bon avion pour débuter même si le cockpit date sérieusement côté graphique et que le module a quelques bugs (pas gravissime). Disons que face au Mirage F1 globalement comparable en terme de capacité, le second est beaucoup plus sexy (4 versions incluses à terme, graphiquement au top, meilleures performances de vol de l'appareil). Le F-5 a l'avantage d'exister depuis longtemps dans DCS, il y a donc beaucoup de tutoriels et même une très bonne campagne DLC disponibles.

Après le souci du F-5, c'est que si tu veux voler en multi (avec les canards ou avec un autre groupe), les avions de cette période sont assez peu utilisés. Il y a bien quelques serveurs "cold war" mais ça n'attire pas autant que les avions modernes (enfin, de 4e génération, soit 1995-2010).

Le F/A-18C est un module très complexe dans ses systèmes mais facile à piloter. Tu décolleras et atterriras sans problème. Il est même plutôt "aseptisé" dans ses sensations, la faute à une puissance moteur un peu juste et à des commandes de vol électriques (FBW) qui t'empêchent de faire n'importe quoi. Disons que face au rodéo dans un F-14, à la puissance et à l'agilité d'un F-16, il peut paraître un peu froid. Mais c'est un bon module, très complet (et complexe) dans lequel tu peux passer des dizaines/centaines d'heures à apprendre tous les armements et systèmes, petit à petit. La partie aéronavale (avec module Supercarrier de préférence, géant pour l'immersion) est un gros plus évidemment, surtout si tu joues en VR!
Il a enfin l'avantage d'être un module moderne (donc beaucoup utilisé en multi y compris chez les canards), très répandu (beaucoup de tutos et de gens peuvent t'aider, y compris chez nos canards où plusieurs le volent régulièrement) et avec une grosse bibliothèque de missions gratuites et de campagnes DLC payantes d'excellente qualité.

Une entrée intéressante dans DCS c'est la porte Mirage 2000. C'est un avion relativement moderne, très utilisé en multi car assez polyvalent, mais pas hyper complexe à appréhender quand on débute. Le seul souci c'est que le module a tellement évolué (il a été refondu quasi totalement avec l'apport de l'Armée de l'Air pour être super fidèle à l'original) que beaucoup de tutoriels ne sont plus valides (à ma connaissance c'est en cours de correction).

Il n'y a pas d'activité sur ce topic car nous échangeons sur Discord. Nous avons un Discord à nous, et nous squattons aussi beaucoup avec un autre groupe francophone très sympa qui a ses propres serveurs dédiés. Il s'organise de temps en temps des formations mais c'est plutôt à la demande. Si ça t'intéresse, on t'enverra les liens d'invitation par MP.

----------


## Xapha

Je plussoie pour le M2000C, j'avais commencé dessus bien aidé par le guide de Chuck avant de prendre le F18 quelques mois plus tard. En plus la campagne fournie avec le module est vraiment excellente et démarre tout en douceur, et tu peux continuer sur la campagne payante Red Flag qui est également top et fait suite à la première (mais il faut la carte Nevada pour cette dernière).

----------


## Qiou87

> Je plussoie pour le M2000C, j'avais commencé dessus bien aidé par le guide de Chuck avant de prendre le F18 quelques mois plus tard. En plus la campagne fournie avec le module est vraiment excellente et démarre tout en douceur, et tu peux continuer sur la campagne payante Red Flag qui est également top et fait suite à la première (mais il faut la carte Nevada pour cette dernière).


C'est à ça que je faisais référence: la campagne de base (très bonne comme tutoriel) n'est pas totalement à jour avec les nouveautés du module. Baltic Dragon (le créateur de cette campagne gratuite) a promis de la corriger mais il a énormément de projets en parallèle, entre le F-15E qui approche, une campagne en F-16 en Syrie, une autre en Hornet sur la future carte "Kola" d'Orbx... Et Red flag, le souci c'est Nevada justement: une carte qui sert à pas grand chose. Au moins si tu achètes les cartes Syria et/ou Persian Gulf, non seulement tu as de bonnes campagnes DLC dispos (majoritairement pour le Hornet) mais elles sont aussi hyper utilisées en multijoueurs. Comparativement Nevada est nulle: visuellement datée, y'a pas de mer, elle est très petite comparée aux autres...

----------


## cdarylb

Je plussois tout ce qui a été dit par les canards en haut. Le M2000 est une magnifique porte d'entrée vers des avions plus complexes, il est robuste, permissif, possède une bonne poussée et te sortira de pas mal d'écueils. Ha, et il est relativement polyvalent aussi.

Par contre tu ne nous dis pas ce qui te botterait le plus, faire du Combat Air Patrol ou du Close Air Support ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Par contre tu ne nous dis pas ce qui te botterait le plus, faire du Combat Air Patrol ou du Close Air Support ?


T'es restrictif: Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses, Strike, Fighter Sweep, Interception, Reconnaissance... y'a plein d'autres trucs à faire au delà du sempiternel CAP/CAS. D'autant que souvent on fait de l'abus de langage, on désigne toute activité air-air par "CAP" alors que la CAP a une vocation défensive et territoriale (tu maintiens la supériorité aérienne au dessus d'une zone), on peut aussi faire du air-air offensif soit pour simplement détruire la CAP adverse sur une zone ou en escorte d'un groupe de frappe, de l'interception plus spécifique.
Idem sur le CAS qui est de l'appui feu de troupes au sol, terme qui oublie les autres types de frappes air-sol quand il s'agit de neutraliser ou détruire les défenses sol-air (SEAD/DEAD) ou d'aller frapper une cible bien précise comme une usine ou un bunker ennemi (Strike).

Après y'a aucune inquiétude à avoir, les copains de la Leading Edge qui volent beaucoup le M2000 m'ont assuré que cet avion savait absolument tout faire. Un vrai couteau français cet avion!  ::lol::

----------


## cdarylb

Qiou, j'ai bien entendu simplifié volontairement avec mes gros sabots, mais ça donne une tendance générale sans avoir besoin de subdiviser tout ce que ça englobe (comme tu l'as très bien fait d'ailleurs) : voler et faire du combat aérien ou privilégier un avion d'attaque au sol (et l'amener discrètement vers le A10 sans qu'il ne se doute de rien).

----------


## Qiou87

> (et l'amener discrètement vers le A10 sans qu'il ne se doute de rien).


 ::lol::  Chacun ses lobby! Moi j'espérais l'emmener vers les hélicos et le Mi-24 ou l'AH-64. Tant qu'à se traîner et à faire régner la terreur au sol, je préfère.  ::ninja::

----------


## Shinssue

> Qiou, j'ai bien entendu simplifié volontairement avec mes gros sabots, mais ça donne une tendance générale sans avoir besoin de subdiviser tout ce que ça englobe (comme tu l'as très bien fait d'ailleurs) : voler et faire du combat aérien ou privilégier un avion d'attaque au sol (et l'amener discrètement vers le A10 sans qu'il ne se doute de rien).


haha, déjà goûter au A10 et ce n'est pas mon fort, je dois encore avoir mon classeur avec tous les raccourcis.
De mon coté, j'irai plutôt vers du Air to Air en pvp et pve, après avoir repris mes marques, ça fait ~10ans quand même.

On m'a aussi parler du J-11 cet après-midi.

----------


## Qiou87

> On m'a aussi parler du J-11 cet après-midi.


Le J-11 fait parti des avions "basiques" de DCS (Flaming Cliffs 3), hérités des débuts et avec cockpits non-cliquables + systèmes simplifiés. Si tu veux un truc tout bête pour essayer, tu peux effectivement commencer par là. La profondeur de gameplay n'a rien à voir côté systèmes de l'appareil, mais ça vole et ça tire. Tu seras bien sûr regardé de haut par tous les amateurs de simus pour qui ces avions ne sont pas de vrais modules et sont pour les n00bs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Shinssue

> Le J-11 fait parti des avions "basiques" de DCS (Flaming Cliffs 3), hérités des débuts et avec cockpits non-cliquables + systèmes simplifiés. Si tu veux un truc tout bête pour essayer, tu peux effectivement commencer par là. La profondeur de gameplay n'a rien à voir côté systèmes de l'appareil, mais ça vole et ça tire. Tu seras bien sûr regardé de haut par tous les amateurs de simus pour qui ces avions ne sont pas de vrais modules et sont pour les n00bs.


C'est ce que je suis donc ça peut le faire pour vite rentré dans l'action.  :;): 
Je viens de faire un test, pas de problème pour le vol, juste crevé 2 pneus à l'atterrissage.

----------


## frostphoenyx



----------


## Papanowel

Celui-ci, je l'attends avec impatience:  :Manif:

----------


## Setzer

On est quelques uns à être bien chauds sur celui là :D

----------


## Papanowel

> On est quelques uns à être bien chauds sur celui là :D


Tu m'étonnes, un vrai camion à bombe  :Cigare:

----------


## Papanowel

:Vibre:

----------


## Qiou87

Pour information la prochaine mise à jour Open beta incluera aussi le Mirage F1 EE, la version évoluée du CE dont nous disposons déjà. Gratuit pour ceux qui ont le module Mirage F1. Les principaux ajouts concernent un RWR modernisé, un INS pour savoir où on est, des missiles Matra Super 530F, et une perche de ravitaillement en vol fixe.

L'arrivée du F-15E va être vraiment sympa en multi je pense ; épaulé de F-16C en SEAD et de Hornet en CAP ou équipés de SLAM-ER, y'a moyen d'imaginer des scénarios assez chiadés contre des ennemis bien défendus. J'aurai préféré une date de sortie qu'une date de précommande. Dépenser de l'argent sans rien avoir à jouer en retour c'est pas mon idéal.

----------

